# 

## on33

Witam! Czy waszym zdaniem mozna wybudowac dom nie przekraczajac 200 tysiecy zl? Oczywiscie plus ziemia. Czy tanszy jest dom z uzytkowym poddaszem, czy parterowy? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomasz1974

pewnie że mozna. zalezy tylko co. pałacu raczej się nie da ale domek napewno

----------


## on33

Mam na mysli stan pod klucz za 200 tys. Oczywiscie nie chodzi mi o zadne luksusy.

----------


## Mały

Zależy jaki duży i gdzie , jeli do 130 m2 i z dala od drogich ziem to spokojnie.

----------


## maro74

Milion wątków  z takim pytaniem już było na forum na pewno znajdziesz odpowiedź na swoje pytanie zamiast zadawać je po raz kolejny. Bez urazy.

----------


## AldonkaS

Wg mnie nie. Pod klucz w jako takim standardzie - NIE. ALe to wszystko zależy od regionu i wkładu pracy własnej. Jeżeli WSZYSTKOW będziesz wykonywać sam (z rodziną i znajomymi), przy tanich materiałach - to masz szansę. Inaczej zapomnij. Ja planowałam swój dom (GLX19 ze studia Atrium) postawić za 250kPLN, a już wydałam 300kPLN i do skończenia z płotem i działka brakuje jakiś 100kPLN. Budowa na Górnym Śląsku.

----------


## Nefer

> Mam na mysli stan pod klucz za 200 tys. Oczywiscie nie chodzi mi o zadne luksusy.



musisz liczyc pod klucz conajmniej 2000 ( bez białego montażu) chyba, że sam ten dom, własnymi ręcami postawisz.
I do tego ziemia...

Masz szansę na 100 metrów ale działki w tym nie ma. A co z przyłączami ?

----------


## holusio

aldonka wez buzie na klodke bo to co piszesz jest zenujace

zastanawiam sie czy 100 tys ktore ci brakuje tez wyciagniesz z kieszeni  :cool:  

*nefer*  :ohmy:  przeciez napisal ze bez ZIEMI !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Nefer

> aldonka wez buzie na klodke bo to co piszesz jest zenujace
> 
> zastanawiam sie czy 100 tys ktore ci brakuje tez wyciagniesz z kieszeni  
> 
> *nefer*  przeciez napisal ze bez ZIEMI !!!!!!!!!!!




No to z dużym wiatrem masz 100 metrów domu, bez białego montażu, podłóg i takich tam innych ekstrawagancji  :smile:

----------


## Mały

Tak sie zastanawiam - te domy za te 300-450 tys (100m2) to do mieszkania czy pokazywania...i gdzie?

----------


## rafałek

Zakładając, że działka z mediami nie jest liczona do tej kwoty to na pewno. Jeśli do tego znajdziesz wykonawców którzy będą mieli materiały z 7% VAT'em toi szanse rosną. Jeśli na wykończeniu dodasz duży wkład własny to robi się optymistycznie.
Jesli chcesz większy dom to pomyśl o takim w którym możesz teraz uzyskać samowystarczalny parter a potem jak znajdziesz gotówkę dorobić poddasze.
W przypadku naszego domu który do małych nie nleży, a do tego dużo zrobiliśmy na poddaszu które ciągle nie jest wykończone i zamieszkałe, jeśli odliczymy od wydatków działkę z mediami to wyjdzie niewiele więcej ponad to co zakładasz. A jesteśmy jeszcze przed zwrotem VAT'u czyli koszty się zmniejszą... niestety mamy już plany co zrobić z tymi pieniędzmi   :cool:

----------


## AldonkaS

holusio - JA TEZ NAPISŁAM BEZ DZIAŁKI - TO CO MIAŁAM NA MYSLI TO ZAGODPODAROWANIE DZIAŁKI (ALEJKI, PODJAZD, ŚCIEŻKI DO DOMU, SCHODY WEJŚCIOWE) ORAZ OGRODZENIE (ROLKA SIATKI 1,5M WYSOKOŚCI, 20 MB DŁUGOŚCI KOSZTUJE OD 150pln W ZWYŻ, POLICZ NP KLINKIER Z PRZODU, BRAME WJAZDOWĄ, ITP.). POLICZ SOBIE RÓWNIEŻ BIAŁY MONTAŻ, KAFELKI, PODŁOGI, FARBY, DRZWI, ITP.)
JA TEŻ MIAŁAM TAKIE OPTYMISTYCZNE ZAŁOŻENIA, ALE RZECZYWISTOŚĆ WYSZŁA TROCHĘ INNA. 
TE 100kPLN TO NP: W DOMU MAM 12 BRAKUJĄCYCH DRZWI (4 W PIWNICY), WSTĘPNE WYCENY MIESZCZĄ SIĘ W PRZEDZIALE 12-15kPLN (POLSKONE) DLA DEWRO LUB SAPELI CENA SKACZE O JAKIEŚ 5-7kPLN W GÓRĘ.

----------


## Agnieszka1

> Witam! Czy waszym zdaniem mozna wybudowac dom nie przekraczajac 200 tysiecy zl? Oczywiscie plus ziemia. Czy tanszy jest dom z uzytkowym poddaszem, czy parterowy? Pozdrawiam.


co znaczy plus ziemia? 
ze w 200 tys to koszty ziemi i domu?
to nie zmiescisz sie   :Confused:

----------


## KrzysiekSw

Pod Warszawą, metodą mocno gospodarczą, z ogrodzeniem, mediami (dość długie odcinki kanalizy i wody)- 130-140 użytkowej, nie zmieszczę się w takiej kwocie, żeby wykończyć całość, ale na zamieszkanie na gołych podłogach może wystarczyć.......z dużym bólem.
Tyle, że np ogrodzenie w ciągu 2 lat u gościa gdzie kupowałem, zdrożało 2-krotnie. Jeśli inne towary i usługi też tak podskoczyły, to wielkich szans bym ci nie dawał.

----------


## Quasim

Jezeli zakładasz, że na dom chcesz wydać 200tys. to lepiej budować dom z poddaszem użytkowym niż parterowy o podobnej powierzchni. Ponieważ zawsze można wykończyć tylko dół jeżeli zabraknie pieniędzy na całość i górę wykańczać stopniowo. Przy domu parterowym takie stopniowe wykańczanie...  mogłoby Was szybciej wykończyć  :Wink2:

----------


## Mały

> Jezeli zakładasz, że na dom chcesz wydać 200tys. to lepiej budować dom z poddaszem użytkowym niż parterowy o podobnej powierzchni. Ponieważ zawsze można wykończyć tylko dół jeżeli zabraknie pieniędzy na całość i górę wykańczać stopniowo. Przy domu parterowym takie stopniowe wykańczanie...  mogłoby Was szybciej wykończyć


  Zrobiłem ten błąd...
 Najpierw zrobic należało górę a potem dół.
  Zrobisz dół i potem cały czas robiąc górę na dole będzie totalny syf.

----------


## AldonkaS

mpoplaw - Masz rację. Tylko dodaj od razu ile kosztuje piwnica!!!!!!!!!! Ten post mówi o domu za 200kPLN (co wg mnie jest bez piwnicy juz nie mozliwe do wykonania - chyba że w bardzo niskim standardzie). Dom parterowy to również większe koszty dachu, i strat ciepła. NAtomiast na pewno gdybym ja jeszcze raz budowała dom, to wg Twoich zaleceń - to jest najwygodniejsze rozwiązanie - dom parterowy z piwnicą (zawsze można tam wysłać chłopów podczas imrezy  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: )

----------


## ppp.j

*on33* prześlij mi swój adres na priv to Ci podrzucę dokładny spis moich dotychczasowych wydatków. Stawiam 170sqm + 45sqm garaż w okolicach W-wy, czyli teoretycznie najdroższym rejonie Polski. Planuję 180-200kPLN za całość z ociepleniem, tynkami i dachówką. Bardzo dużo pracy własnej i budowa powolna bardzo przemyślana.

----------


## Quasim

> Napisał Quasim
> 
> Jezeli zakładasz, że na dom chcesz wydać 200tys. to lepiej budować dom z poddaszem użytkowym niż parterowy o podobnej powierzchni. Ponieważ zawsze można wykończyć tylko dół jeżeli zabraknie pieniędzy na całość i górę wykańczać stopniowo. Przy domu parterowym takie stopniowe wykańczanie...  mogłoby Was szybciej wykończyć 
> 
> 
>   Zrobiłem ten błąd...
>  Najpierw zrobic należało górę a potem dół.
>   Zrobisz dół i potem cały czas robiąc górę na dole będzie totalny syf.


Pisząc wykańczanie mam na myśli biały montaż, panele podłogowe, meble, lampy, itp. itd...... Przy tym raczej niewiele się brudzi, a jest to kosztowny wydatek.

----------


## rafałek

> Piwnica to ok 30% kosztów domu ale za to ma się dom o 100% większy, zysk bardzo okazały, piwnice nie mają skosów, nie maja drogich lukarn, nie ma tam schodów do codziennej wspinaczki.


Jak to nie ma schodów? Czyli jest winda czy co? Jak chcesz schodzić do tej piwnicy?

Co do samej powierzchni - fakt, że możemy uzyskać 100% powierzchni domu, ale czy jest ona tak samo funkcjonalna? Czy w piwnicy zrobimy sypialnię albo pokój dla dziecka?

----------


## holusio

ja juz sie nie wypowiadam

chyba jesli chlop chce wydac 2 paki to nie bedzie dudowal 200 m2 

aldonka chcialbym zobaczyc co ty masz za bajer dom albo lepiej nie jak to napisal kolega w podobnym watku
a bardzo niski standard tez bul opisany tj ognisko na srodku salonu dzieci przewracajace sie o linoleum i kapiace sie w bali na dworzu

do tego mozna dolozyc spanie na snopkach itd...



obsluguje przewarznie nowo wybudowane domy i w wiekszosci nie sa to ludzie nadmiernie bogaci a mimo to maja piekne nowoczesne domy ktorych na pewno nie moga sie wstydzic


a domy z seri bogetych to przede wszystkim naladowane bezgustowna kasa ktora lepiej przeznaczyc na dozywianie dzieci a jak ktos nie lubi to psow i kotow...

----------


## Świerzak

czytaj różne porady na forum muratora z i nie bierz ich zbytnio do siebie..

200tys.. oczywiście sie da!!... w zależności gdzie mieszkasz.. i po ile są działki... ja swoja kupiłem i uzbroję za w sumie 25tyś... 

nie buduj kolosa 250 m2.. z najtańszych materiałów.. tylko 130-140 m2 z lepszych.. nie ładuj sie w drogie rozwiązania : skomplikowane formy grzewcze itd.. a raczej pomyśl perspektywicznie i zbuduj taki dom aby za parę lat w miare możliwości finansowych go ulepszyć.. tak że na początek zwykłe C.O. na węgiel wystarczy..... okna PCV.. nie wierz że są lepsze i gorsze... (są.. ale nie odbiegają od siebie aż tak bardzo jak to firmy sugeruja ).. więc jakie bys nie kupił na pewno wytrzymaja 15- 20 lat.. 
Duzo prac wykonaj samodzielnie..  lub z pomocą znajpmego który sie na tym zna.. uczestnicz w budowie- jak czytam niektóre posty to nie wiem czy płakać czy śmiać sie ... inwestorzy są niedzielnymi gościami na budowie a potem płaczą że maja piwnice wysoka na 1,50 m (fakt)..

I to właśnie  "oni" najwięcej krytykuja takich entuzjastów.. i uważają że porywamy sie z motyka na słońce (200 tyś)

Ja osobiście zaczynam sie budować na wiosne...... moim sąsiadem jest rodzin która skończyła budowę w zeszłym roku... ładny domek o pow ok. 130 m2 .. ocieplony i otynkowany.. (nie pomalowany) dach dwuspadowy.. kosztował 140 tyś.... być może bez działki i mediów ..ale jak juz mówiłem to koszt ok... 25 tys...

pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia..

----------


## qdlaty

> czytaj różne porady na forum muratora z i nie bierz ich zbytnio do siebie..


Coz, jakie pytanie takie odpowiedzi.
Ja obawiam sie, ze za 25 tys nie dociagne nawet mediow. I tego nie przeskocze. Jest blisko, ale przez asfalt. Teraz walcze z wjazdem (mam row) a to tez pare tysiecy. Dobrze, ze dzialke mam ogrodzona  :smile: 

Jak policzysz te wydatki + papierologia + materialy (nawet te najtansze) to juz sie robi ciasno.
Na robociznie mozesz oszczedzic, ale kaloryfery musza byc, rury tez, dach tez, kable tez, geodeta, kierownik itd itp.

Tu jest milion czynnikow wplywajacych na koszt koncowy.
Jeden nawali i 200 tys peka jak banka mydlana.

Qdlaty

----------


## holusio

zgadza sie zalezy od punktu SIEDZENIA  :Roll:  

moja dzialka wyszla 15 000 z uzbrojeniem w wode i prad za 900 m2(5 km od 50 000 miasta)  :Lol:  

i w dodatku w slepej uliczce jako ostatnia posesja   :ohmy:  


dla innej lokalizacji te koszty to tylko uzbrojenia moga dotyczyc  :cry:  

jesli chodzi o sama bryle budynku to te koszta nie sa az tak rozchwiane choc roznice moga wynikac z roznych przyczyn ale nie sposob o tym pisac

w kazdym razie na sam dom 1500-2000 za m2 jest wystarczajace  :Wink2:

----------


## AldonkaS

holusio - nie mam żanych wielkiech bajerów. Jeżeli chodzi o projekt (pisałam juz o tym w innych wątkach) to GLX19 http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...8,61,opis.html  z pełnym podpiwniczeniem. A te koszty (o których mówisz że jakieś wyimaginowane, to podam tylko kilka szczegółów do przemyslenia: piasek na budowę: około 18kPLN, drzwi wejściowe = 4500PLN, brama garażowa z automatyką = 5000PLN, schody wewnętrzne dębowe =  12000PLN <tylko z parteru na poddasze>, trepy na schody do piwnicy = 4500PLN <tez dębowe>, farba na ściany = prawie 4000PLN, koszt tynków i gładzi = prawie 30000PLN, itp., itd). Sama nie wiem skąd się biorą takie wielkie kwoty: bo pojedyńcze kwoty są na prawdę OK, np. m2 położenia gładzi tylko 8,50PLN (bez materiałów) - tyle że tych metrów ponad 450 (bo w obliczenia w projekcie są do BANI  :sad:   :sad:   :sad: ). Stąd się biorą te kwoty, policz do tego podłogi, łazienkę (wanna średniej jakości z KOŁA to wydatek od 1000,00PLN, prysznic kompletny to wydatek też od 3000PLN), i tak dalej liczysz, liczysz i ni jak nie chce wyjść te 200.000,00PLN. A koszt budowy domu 120m2 a np. 200m2 nie rośnie w sposób liniowy. Czym mniejsza powierzchnia domu, tym jednostkowy koszt większy, i to znacznie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ale się rozpisałam.

----------


## Mały

Aldonko - a kto każe wsadzać zaraz schody dębowe?
 Albo drzwi wejciowe za 4,5kzł? A jeszcze małutki luksusik brama z automatykš...za 5 kzł.
  Tak to chałupa może wyjć za 500 tys zł...
  Albo prysznic za 3 kzł...dobra szkalna kabina na rolkach kosztuje w granicach 800-1000 zł wraz z brodzikiem, bateria (nie najtańsza) to koszt ok. 100-150 zł itp itd.
  Każdy kupuje na co go stać - jeden powie że nie kupi np Kabi bo to shit i wyda kesz na Schuco,bateria zwykła? No nie - trzeba kupić termostatyczna za 1500zł...
  Nie mówišc o tynkach za...30 kzł (tynk maszynowy gipsowy jest sporo tańszy).

----------


## Geno

> 170sqm + 45sqm


światowiec   :big grin:

----------


## Waldemar Kiejziewicz

I ja sobie pozwolę zabrać głos w tym temacie. Całe to budowanie to sztuka wyboru. Inna sprawa, że nieraz aby coś wybrać to trzeba mieć jakąś wiedzę. Np. wybór projektu. Tu bardzo dużo możemy zaoszczędzić na przyszłych kosztach - zgodzicie się chyba, iż jest to podstawa naszych wydatków?. Dalej to jakim sposobem będziemy budowali - gospodarczym (co nie oznacza, że wszystko zrobimy sami, chodzi tu o dobór ekip do poszczególnych prac i negocjacje), czy wynajmiemy firmę i tylko będziemy podpisywać faktury. Ostatnia sprawa to wybór materiałów, a już najbardziej to wykończeniowych. I wszędzie musimy wybierać i to jest najtrudniejsze, bo możemy skusić się na coś droższego a tak naprawdę to tańsze też spełniałoby tą samą rolę. No chyba, że ktoś planuje budować dom na pokaz i musi mieć wszędzie metki z nazwą drogiej firmy. 
Tak jak u mnie stanąłem przed wyborem drzwi wejściowych. W projekcie były drzwi dwuskrzydłowe o wymiarach 180X235. Ładnie się komponowały. Dałem do wyceny i po negocjacjach cena wyszła na 7500 zł. Dodam, że normalne ładne drzwi z tej firmy kosztują około trzech tysięcy. Trochę mi szkoda było tyle kasy wydać, tym bardziej, że naprawdę planuję postawić chałupę jak najmniejszym kosztem - oczywiście z sensem. Przekonałem żonę do drzwi standardowych i już mam w kieszeni 4500 zł. A rozważam jeszcze drzwi metalowe w okleinie i ocieplane za 1200 zł! I to jest trudna sztuka wyboru. Mógłbym przecież powiedzieć a cóż tam jedne drzwi to więcej tylko X zł? A czy inaczej będzie się wchodziło przez te za 1200 ? I tak jest ze wszystkim. Nic dziwnego, że ci co zapomnieli, że dom budują dla siebie i dali się ponieść emocjom przekraczają zaplanowane koszty o 100000zł lub więcej. 
I tak na marginesie. W ubiegłym roku w sierpniu, dostałem telefon do całkiem nieznajomych mi ludzi, którzy kończyli budowę domu (chodziło o pewne rozwiązanie techniczne, które mnie nie interesowało). Umówiłem się i pojechałem z żoną na ich budowę. Dom stał ocieplony, pod dachem, w 80 % ułożona terakota-podłogi (na całym dole - góra nieużytkowa), prosta bryła i dach i około 90 mkw. użytkowej. Zapytałem o koszty. Odpowiedź brzmiała:"W tej chwili mamy wydane 130 tys., wydamy jeszcze 20tys. zł. Działkę mieliśmy już wcześniej...." 
Muszę przyznać, że to mnie podbudowało, tym bardziej, że 3 miesiące wcześniej chcieliśmy kupić mieszkanie nowe, 70 mkw. za 170 tys. do wykończenia. 
Pozdrowienia

----------


## dominikams

> holusio - nie mam żanych wielkiech bajerów. Jeżeli chodzi o projekt (pisałam juz o tym w innych wątkach) to GLX19 http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...8,61,opis.html  z pełnym podpiwniczeniem. A te koszty (o których mówisz że jakieś wyimaginowane, to podam tylko kilka szczegółów do przemyslenia: piasek na budowę: około 18kPLN, drzwi wejściowe = 4500PLN, brama garażowa z automatyką = 5000PLN, schody wewnętrzne dębowe =  12000PLN <tylko z parteru na poddasze>, trepy na schody do piwnicy = 4500PLN <tez dębowe>, farba na ściany = prawie 4000PLN, koszt tynków i gładzi = prawie 30000PLN, itp., itd). Sama nie wiem skąd się biorą takie wielkie kwoty: bo pojedyńcze kwoty są na prawdę OK, np. m2 położenia gładzi tylko 8,50PLN (bez materiałów) - tyle że tych metrów ponad 450 (bo w obliczenia w projekcie są do BANI   ). Stąd się biorą te kwoty, policz do tego podłogi, łazienkę (wanna średniej jakości z KOŁA to wydatek od 1000,00PLN, prysznic kompletny to wydatek też od 3000PLN), i tak dalej liczysz, liczysz i ni jak nie chce wyjść te 200.000,00PLN. A koszt budowy domu 120m2 a np. 200m2 nie rośnie w sposób liniowy. Czym mniejsza powierzchnia domu, tym jednostkowy koszt większy, i to znacznie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ale się rozpisałam.



Aldonko, co do piasku to się nie bedę wypowiadać, bo nie mam pojęcia, ale z tego co tu wyliczasz, to właśnie MASZ wielkie bajery. Ja sobie nie wyobrażam wydawać takich pieniedzy np.  na same drzwi. I nic dziwnego, ze nijak się nie mieścisz w kosztorysie. Nie zrozum mnie źle, nie krytykuję twojego wyboru, ale w wątku o oszczędnym budowaniu ty wyskakujesz z tymi kwotami, jakby to było cos najnormalniejszego na świecie. A z całą pewnością da się wykończyć domek za dużo mniejsze pieniadze.

----------


## cyprinus

Wybudowałem 290 m2 pow całkowitej + bud gospodarczy 80m2 + 850mb ogrodzenia siatką leśną  za 250000 zł - wprowadziłem się w grydniu 2002.
Sam jedynie administrowałem budową. Dom stoi na kupionej wcześniej 2,5 ha działce rolnej. Dom jest b.ciepły, standart niezły. 
Dlatego jestem pewien, że mając trochę inwencji i zachowując się zdroworozsądkowo, można spokojnie wybudować dom za 200000 (mniejszy niż mój).

----------


## areq

> holusio - nie mam żanych wielkiech bajerów. Jeżeli chodzi o projekt (pisałam juz o tym w innych wątkach) to GLX19 http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...8,61,opis.html  z pełnym podpiwniczeniem. A te koszty (o których mówisz że jakieś wyimaginowane, to podam tylko kilka szczegółów do przemyslenia: piasek na budowę: około 18kPLN, drzwi wejściowe = 4500PLN, brama garażowa z automatyką = 5000PLN, schody wewnętrzne dębowe =  12000PLN <tylko z parteru na poddasze>, trepy na schody do piwnicy = 4500PLN <tez dębowe>, farba na ściany = prawie 4000PLN, koszt tynków i gładzi = prawie 30000PLN, itp., itd). Sama nie wiem skąd się biorą takie wielkie kwoty: bo pojedyńcze kwoty są na prawdę OK, np. m2 położenia gładzi tylko 8,50PLN (bez materiałów) - tyle że tych metrów ponad 450 (bo w obliczenia w projekcie są do BANI   ). Stąd się biorą te kwoty, policz do tego podłogi, łazienkę (wanna średniej jakości z KOŁA to wydatek od 1000,00PLN, prysznic kompletny to wydatek też od 3000PLN), i tak dalej liczysz, liczysz i ni jak nie chce wyjść te 200.000,00PLN. A koszt budowy domu 120m2 a np. 200m2 nie rośnie w sposób liniowy. Czym mniejsza powierzchnia domu, tym jednostkowy koszt większy, i to znacznie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ale się rozpisałam.


30000zł za 450m2 tynków i gładzi? 66zł/m2?? Kryminał.Piasek na budowę 18tys? po 20zł za tonę licząc to 900Ton!!!
*Po co kobieto w ogóle zabierasz głos w takiej dyskusji?* 
To na ile Cię orżnął instalator i elektryk boje się spytać.... :smile:  :smile: 
Poza tym ten akurat dom z Atrium będzie kosztował ze 300tys.To nie jest mały dom.To że użytkowej jest 130 ileś ale powierzchnia całkowita z garażem to ponad 190m2-jakby nie licząc to minimum 300koła z cenami które Ty podajesz (patrz schody dębowe mocne :smile:  )

----------

Ja bym wolała mieć 250 000 na taki domek   :Lol:  . 200 to bardzo ciasny budżet - praktycznie bez miejsca na nieprzewidziane koszty. Działka uzbrojona najlepiej - media też potrafia "skubnąć" nieźle  :wink: . Trzeba by mieć bardzo szczegółowy i kompletny plan poszczególnych etapów, którego byś się trzymał - zwłaszcza na etapie wykończeniówki to ciężka sprawa - wszystko kusi i wydaje się w zasięgu  :wink: . Tylko budzet się coraz bardziej rozpina   :ohmy:   zamiast dopinać  :wink: .  Poza tym sporo kosztuja różne bzdurki i pierdołki, których człowiek nie bierze pod uwagę, a które "robią koszt" całkiem niezły globalnie.
Jesli chodzi o koszty Aldonki - ten piasek musiał byc chyba złoty   :ohmy:  , albo na trzy budowy   :Evil:  . Reszta kosztów - ja za podobnej klasy rzeczy zapłaciłam sporo taniej   :Roll:  
Powalający jest koszt tynków - u mnie (240m po podłodze) całość nie powinna przekroczyć 15 000 (robota + tynk, gładzi na razie nie robię) 30K za sporo mniejszy dom to rozbój   :Evil:   :Evil:  
Reszta - drzwi zewnętrzne - około 3000 (b. dobra firma), brama 3600 (z automatyką) - obłozenie schodów - jakieś 5500 (mam betonowe). Za to wanny i kabiny masz niedoszacowane  :wink:  - dolicz sobie baterie, zabudowy itp  :wink:  Tu też można baardzo duzo wynegocjować, chociaz jest upierdliwe
Holusio - JA WTEDY ŻARTOWAŁAM   :Evil:   :Lol:   (mówię o linoleum i ognisku), a Ty mnie w takim kontekście cytujesz   :cool:  . Nieładnie ...

----------


## wilcza75

Przeczytałem kilka razy opinię AldonkiS i nie rozumiem za bardzo czy traktuje poniższe poważnie czy jako żart.



> nie mam żadnych wielkiech bajerów. Jeżeli chodzi o projekt (pisałam juz o tym w innych wątkach) to GLX19 http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekt-d...8,61,opis.html z pełnym podpiwniczeniem. A te koszty (o których mówisz że jakieś wyimaginowane, to podam tylko kilka szczegółów do przemyslenia: piasek na budowę: około 18kPLN, drzwi wejściowe = 4500PLN, brama garażowa z automatyką = 5000PLN, schody wewnętrzne dębowe = 12000PLN <tylko z parteru na poddasze>, trepy na schody do piwnicy = 4500PLN <tez dębowe>, farba na ściany = prawie 4000PLN, koszt tynków i gładzi = prawie 30000PLN


W tym wątku  http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic.php?t=58023 i paru innych, napisano już sporo o tanim budowaniu....

..... dla porównania z Aldonką przypomnę tu swoje ostatnie wydatki:
drzwi zewn. z montażem 2x 750zł = 1,5tys.
schody dębowe z montażem 140zł stopień x 13 =1,8tys
Myślę że jak ktoś poszuka to znajdzie trepy na schody do piwnicy i za 10tys.zł, a drzwi za 14,5tys.
Wszystko zależy w której lidze gramy. Ja próbuję w okręgówce, a koleżanka w II lidze, są zaś tacy dla których liga hiszpańska to właściwy poziom.


ze sportowym pozdrowieniem -t

----------


## polanka

Własnie sprawdziłem - w moim ecelowym arkuszu ostatnią sumą jest 220 tys. 

parametry:
- dom parterowy, 110 m2 plus wiata garażowa.
- większość grubych kosztów zdążyłem przed wzrostem VAT (piec, okna, POŚ)
- dachówka cementowa, duzy skomplikowany dach (200 m2, bo też nad wiatą garażową)
- okna drewniane, parapety drewniane
- w koszty wliczam prawie kompletne wykończenie, a więc: kafle w dwóch łazienkach, kuchni i wiatrołapie, wanna, kompletny biały montaż, meble kuchenne na zamówienie, w salonie podłoga z desek dębowych, drzwi wewnętrzne (tu w wersji najtańszej z marketu), zmywarka, kominek
- wchodzi w to też podjazd (100 m2 kostka betonowa z układaniem), ogrodzenie (boki siatka, przód sztachety drewniane)

Generalnie sam to pomalowałem ściany. Budowałem szybko i już gdzieś od połowy ze zmęczenia sprawdzałem minimalną ilość ofert wykonawców... ot żeby się mieściło w transzy...

Nie wiem, na ile teraz się zmieniły ceny, ja skończyłem budowę jakieś półtora roku temu, budowa pod Wrocławiem.

Generalnie: jeżeli chcesz wytanić to musisz się liczyć z dużym wkłądem własnym pracy, albo przynajmniej czasu i telefonów na szukanie materiałów i wykonawców...

----------


## NJerzy

> ..... drzwi zewn. z montażem 2x 750zł = 1,5tys.


To ja bym prosił o namiar gdzie takie drzwi kupić
 ::-(:

----------


## ppp.j

> Napisał ppp.j
> 
>  170sqm + 45sqm
> 
> 
> światowiec


Ale za jakie pieniądze  :Wink2:

----------


## kropi

Mamy podobne pieniądze (bankowe ma się rozumieć  :wink:  ), wprawdzie działka z piwnicą i przyłączami już stoi, za te 2 paczki trzeba resztę postawić i wykończyć. I z wyliczeń wynika, że zmieścimy się z bardzo niewielkim luzem (może wystarczy na ogrodzenie a może dopiero za rok).

Jeśli budujecie od podstaw to siądźcie sobie z kierbudem i ołówkiem w ręku, wyliczcie REALNE koszty wszystkiego, dodajcie tak z 20% i zobaczycie, jak to się układa. 

IMHO tak na oko to na 100 m dom pow. *całkowitej* bez piwnic powinno wystarczyć nawet z założeniem 20% marginesu na niespodzianki. Oczywiście bez wydawania 4,5 tys na drzwi (jak się ma budżet ciasny to i za tysiąc się drzwi da znaleźć z atestowanym zamkiem).

----------


## wilcza75

> To ja bym prosił o namiar gdzie takie drzwi kupić


W fabryczce niedaleko Kolna w woj.Podlaskim. jakieś 500km od Sosnowca, ale jeśli chcesz mogę Ci wysłać nr telefonu.

----------


## Whisper

> Albo prysznic za 3 kzł...dobra szkalna kabina na rolkach kosztuje w granicach 800-1000 zł wraz z brodzikiem, bateria (nie najtańsza) to koszt ok. 100-150 zł itp itd.



*Dobra* szklana kabina na rolkach 800-1000 z brodzikiem????
Chyba w innych krajach żyjemy. Koło kosztuje prawie 2 tysiące  :sad:  a *dobra* kabina jeszcze więcej.

Bateria za 100-150 złotych? Jak chcesz wymieniać co roku to można... kupiłem jakiś czas temu do mieszkania w bloku "chińczyka" za 100 parę złotych. Po roku z kawałkiem lało się z niego bez otwierania kurka  :Confused:

----------


## kropi

Ludzie, nie demonizujmy!

Fakt, że kupować badziewia z ChRL nie ma co, ale np. Armatura Kraków robi b. porządne bakterie - u mnie są już z 10 lat w łazience i złego słowa nie powiem. Wiem, że inne modele mogą się komuś bardziej podobac, ale *temat dotyczy TANIEGO budowania*, czyli wykończenie na poziomie zapewniającym funkcjonalność lecz bez zbytniej rozrzutności.

Można przecież kupić "zwykłe" baterie na kurki i "normalne" uszczelki za kilkadziesiąt zł i wymienić je, kiedy pojawi się jakaś ekstra kasa, można wstawić "zwykły" brodzik zamiast kabiny za 4 tysiące... kompakcik za 200 zł (mam taki już 4-ty rok, Cersanit - bez zastrzeżeń) zamiast Geberita za 10x tyle, drzwi wewnętrzne po 200 zł a nie po tysiąc itede, itepe - wiadomo, że trzeba porządnie wymurować, ocieplić i zadaszyć, a wyposażenie upgrade'ować w miarę możliwości.

----------


## Mały

Whisper - to jakąś drogą chińszczyznę kupiłeś...sam mam Bonetti chrom/mat od 6 lat która teraz kosztuje poniżej 200 zł (mówimy o prysznicu, a nie wannie), a kupisz też np Ferro za ok własnie 100 (chińszczyzna kosztuje mniej)czy też krakowską ( nie mówię o diamondzie). Co do kabiny ja nie mówie o Kole tylko o np Kabi czy Aquaform(białe ramki) + brodzik z tworzywa(też biały).      Dodaj do tego syfon prysznicowy górnoczyszczony i jak przekroczysz 1,5 kzł to...drogo kupujesz.
http://www.allegro.pl/item90128841_k...k_obudowa.html
 I to w dodatku 90-tka!Dodaj jeszcze syfon wypas za 50 zł oraz baterie za ...powiedzmy 200 zł i masz...niecałe 1500.

----------


## AldonkaS

Tak na marginesie, to tona piasku wraz z transportem nie kosztuje 20PLN (bez FV) tylko od 50PLN (moje okolice). Wiem że można kupić w wielu miejscach w Polsce taniej, nawet moi budowlańcy mi to mówili, że gdyby u nich (obecnie woj. Łódzkie) były takie ceny, to nikt by się tam nie wybudował. A co do piasku - to na samo zasypanie fundamentów garażu (nie robiliśmy fundamentu schodkowego) wyszło grubu ponad 100ton (tu udało mi się kupić gorszy piasek po 43PLN za tonę).

----------


## areq

Taaaa..i dlatego tynki też tak drogo wychodzą? Wiesz ile jest piasku w 1m2 tynku cem.-wap.? Fakt ,że tego drogiego /u mnie 37zł/T/ 
Odpowiedź:niewiele, może i wychodzi z 3zł/m2
Tynki też są tak drogie ze względu na region?
Maszynowych w ogóle nie biorę pod uwagę-tu cena jest pi razy drzwi stała w każdym regionie i wynosi 20-28zł/m2 z materiałem_P.S. mnie tona piasku "bez faktury" wynosiła 12zł-te 20zł to już policzyłem z nadkładem..._

----------


## AldonkaS

Ja do tynków i wylewek (2 różne piaski) to kupowałam po 60-65PLN za tonę. JA też tak myślałam, o tych 2-3PLN do 1m2 tynków (tak mi mówili wykonawcy), tylko jakoś z tych wywrotek ni jak mi nie wyszło te 2-3PLN do m2  :sad:   :sad:   :sad: . Jak chciałam kupić wannę piasku, to za sam wjazd na działkę (nie utwardzona droga) kierowcy życzyli sobie 150-200PLN ekstra i niestety wszystko woziłam STAR'ami lub TATRAMI (te przynajmniej więcej biorę), ale nikt (przynajmniej w mojej okolicy - muszą jechać drogami ekspresowymi) nie przeładowuje samochodów - kontrole (Inspekcji Drogowej) drogowe są zbyt częste, a koszty takich zabaw ogromne.

----------


## Garfield

ja mam budowac w tym roku domek około 150 metrów! ze wstępnych wyliczeń znajmoego budowlańca koszt okolo 200 tyś bez ziemi  zprzyłaczy muszę tylko prąd dociagnac jakies 100 metrow! ja liczę ze wyniesie nas około 250! tyś i taki kredyt bedę chciał wykorzystac! oczywiście jezeli wyjdzie taniej to zawsze plus! Oczywiście wiem ze na niektórych rzeczach można oszczędzic ale natomiast na niektorych można stracić EIB!  :Smile:  wiec pod koniec roku odpisze czy mi sie udało spełnic załorzenia

----------


## maro74

> Ja do tynków i wylewek (2 różne piaski) to kupowałam po 60-65PLN za tonę. JA też tak myślałam, o tych 2-3PLN do 1m2 tynków (tak mi mówili wykonawcy), tylko jakoś z tych wywrotek ni jak mi nie wyszło te 2-3PLN do m2   . Jak chciałam kupić wannę piasku, to za sam wjazd na działkę (nie utwardzona droga) kierowcy życzyli sobie 150-200PLN ekstra i niestety wszystko woziłam STAR'ami lub TATRAMI (te przynajmniej więcej biorę), ale nikt (przynajmniej w mojej okolicy - muszą jechać drogami ekspresowymi) nie przeładowuje samochodów - kontrole (Inspekcji Drogowej) drogowe są zbyt częste, a koszty takich zabaw ogromne.


Według najświeższego cennika Sekocenbud I kw 2006 piasek zwykły 26 zł/m3 piasek uszlachetniony 36,2 zł/m3. Gęstość pisaku ok. 1,6 t/m3
Więc te 60zł/tonę to dużo zapłaciłaś.

----------


## AldonkaS

Sekocenbut - to jedno, a życie to drugie. Z tego co pamiętam, to koszt położenia m2 gładzi wraz z materiałem wg SEKOCENBUT za III kwartał 2005 to było jakieś 6-7PLN, natomiast wykonawców jakich pytałam to poniżej 20PLN za m2 (bez materiałów) nie chcieli nawet spojrzeć. W końcu znalazłam tych za 8,5PLN za m2 (robocizna) i jestem zadowolona, ale jak już wspomniałam wcześniej, życie ma swoje prawa. Tona piasku w kopalni (I gat.) kosztuje około 12-13PLN, natomiast transport resztę. I niejstety nie da się tego małego szczegółu przeskoczyć. A mówię o piasku do murowania, nie do tynków, bo ten w kopalni kosztuje od 35PLN za tonę. Teraz policz sobie, że w moim przypadku taki piasek musi przyjechać prawie 60km w jedna stronę, to STAR (czyli 8 ton) wychodzi jakieś 800-850PLN (bez papierów) - i nijak nie udało mi się znaleźć nikogo tańszego (wszyscy chcieli taka kasę lub większą). A wynajęcie wanny jak już pisałam nie weszło w grę (z powodu tych ekstra kosztów), zresztą jak mi wszyscy właściciele i kierowcy mówili, lepiej jest wozic węgiel (czy to na pomorze, czy to do Węgier).

----------


## areq

No i wszystko gra. Tak jak powiedziałem wcześniej nie powinnaś zabierać głosu w sprawie "czy wybuduje dom za 200tys" przy takich warunkach jakie nam później przedstawiłaś.Pisałaś "sam piasek kosztował 18tys" bez wyjaśnienia,że masz tak pod górkę z zakupem piasku...
Równie dobrze może ktoś się wypowiedzieć: "_uu w życiu nie starczy te 200tys - ja to za same przyłącza musiałem zapłacić 50tys_" nie dodając ,że kupił gołą działkę z mediami w odległości 2km...

Ja za tynki np. płacę z materiałem 13zł,posadzki niecałe 20zł,za piasek 12zł tonę.Jest różnica?
BTW 200tys za nieskomplikowany dom parterowy do 120m2 całkowitej powierzchni,z wykończeniem standardowym bez szaleństw rekuperatorowych itp.. :smile:  *bez problemu*,nawet nie angażując krztyny pracy własnej.Mogę podac namiary w Poznaniu które budują pod klucz za 1600zł/m2.tak na szybko Euro-Dom na Obornickiej chociażby.

----------


## Rafal_G-ce

On33. Nie jestem fachowcem budowlanym. Ceny biorę od teścia, który właśnie skończył budowę prawie 300m domu z pełnym podpiwniczeniem. Koszt budowy wyniosl ok 420,0 tys. Dom jest bardzo ładnie wykończony w dobrym standardzie, ale bez szaleństw. 
Ja mam zamiar wybudować 132m dom parterowy bez piwnic i bez garazu. Mam juz działkę, a na budowę przeznaczam 200 tys. Pod koniec przyszłego roku mam zamiar w nim mieszkać i chętnie spotkam się wtedy z wszystkimi krytykantami "budowy za 200 tys."
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rafałek

> ...i chętnie spotkam się wtedy z wszystkimi krytykantami "budowy za 200 tys."


Mały margines na marzenia i sprawy nieprzewidywalne. Jeśli bedziesz liczyć to nigdy nie zakłądaj, że się zmieścisz w 200 sty, licz dla niższej kwoty, a do tych 200 dojdzie samo. Niestety tak to już jest.

----------


## holusio

*babo* kochana wiem ze to byl zart ale pasuje do aldonkowego swiata...  :Roll:

----------


## sadek125

Jako ze to mój pierwszy post Witam wszystkich!
Wraz z żoną mocno zastanawiamy sie nad budowa domu jednorodzinnego o wielkości ok. 110m2.
Sęk w tym ze nie mamy praktycznie żadnych oszczednosci (15 tyś) ani działki pod budowe.
Do rzeczy na oku mamy działke o wymiarach 23 na 49m za ok 30 tys. Łaczne dochodzy moje i żony na reke to ok 3300zł.
Zastanawiamy sie wogóle czy jest sens strartowac z naszymi dochodami na taka inwestycje czy nie przerośnie to naszych możliwości???
Dom budowany byłby systemem gospodarczym, mam szwagra który dużo by mi pomógł. Na oku nie mamy jeszcze zadnego konkretnego projektu.
Wczesniej zastanawialismy sie nad zakupem domu z rynku wtórnego ale ceny takich domów to juz kosmos przykladowo dom 150,2 do drobnego remontu zaczyna sie od 300 tys wiec mocno myslimy nad budowa. Narazie mamy gdzie mieszkac(u rodziców)
Jeśli pomyliłem działy z góry przepraszam. Prosze Was o jakies dobre  i szczere rady.

----------


## martek1981

Szczerze, to uważam że 300 tyś to żaden kosmos. Uważam że nie ma szans wybudować dom za 200 tyś.

----------


## JurekM

Witaj!
Jeśli chcecie wziąść kredyt oraz dołożyć te 15 tys oszczędności i za to kupić działkę oraz się wybudować to moim zdaniem nie ma sensu, bo obudzicie się z kredytem, rozpoczętą budową i opłatami, które Was przerastają.
Ja bym zrobił tak:
Jeśli działka o której piszecie jest w akceptowalnym przez Was położeniu nie zastanawiałbym się tylko kupiłbym ją już teraz, biorąc na nią część kredytu do szybkiej spłaty tak do max 1-2 lata. Spowodujecie tym to, że będziecie mieli pozytywną historię w BIK oraz działkę na przyszłą inwestycję.
Po zakupie rozpocząłbym załatwianie wszelkich formalności tj. wystąpiłbym o Warunki Zabudowy oraz sprawdziłbym dostępność innych mediów.
Następnie wybrałbym projekt oraz rozpoczął formalności do złożenia dokumentów na Pozwolenie na budowę. Od prawomocnego pozwolenia jak dobrze pamiętam macie 2 lata na rozpoczęcie budowy, a wtedy zobaczycie czy się coś u Was poprawi, może będziecie więcej zarabiać i wtedy zastanowiłbym się dopiero na co mnie stać i kiedy.
Ale oczywiście decyzja należy do Was.
Koszt kredytu na swoim przykładzie mogę powiedzieć, że są takie: 250tys na 25 lat miesięcznie ok. 340 EURO tj. ok. 1400 pln.
I teraz biorąc pod uwagę Wasz dochód 3300 pln, odejmując te 1400 pozostaje 1900 pln. Opłaty jakieś bieżące to pewnie z 500 pln. Pozostaje 1400 pln.
Za te 1400 przeżyjecie, ale nic poza tym  :sad:  
A jak się zmienią drastycznie warunki kredytu, a Wam nic się nie zmieni ???
Mam nadzieję, że troszkę pomogłem.
Powodzenia

----------


## dziobeczek1

Nie zgodzę się: 200 tyś wystarczy- ewentulanie braknie trochę na wykonczenie.

Musicie ustalić czy dla Was dom to DOM, czy też dom + wypasione ogrodzenie + wiele metrów fikuśnie ułożonej kostki brukowej. Bo na koste i ogrodzenie na bank nie starczy- ale...dla niektórych nie jest to priorytet  :wink:

----------


## asiazett

mam takie same obawy... tyle, że dysponujemy kwotą około 430tyś, działkę już posiadamy, pieniądze w gotówce, tyle że chcemy budować dom 160-180 metrów z podwójnym garażem.
nie wiem gdzie macie tą działkę, ale cena jest baaaardzo atrakcyjna, być może ta cena wiąże się z tym, że działka wymaga dodatkowych nakładów, mam na myśli przyłącza, wystarczy, że prąd będzie kilkaset metrów od działki i już masz nieprzewidziane ukryte koszty. czy jest kanalizacja? jeśli nie musicie zbudować szambo lub oczyszczalnie, jeśli nie macie gazu w pobliżu, musisz wybrać alternatywne źródło ogrzewania, policzyć ile wyniesie cię mniej więcej budowa kotłowni.
metoda gospodarcza, (których są na pewno 2 definicje, jedna to taka, że budujesz własnymi rękoma, a inna, że do każdego etapu zatrudniasz inną ekipę) jeśli nawet budował by szwagier, to przecież on nie będzie robił za darmo, chyba że taki dobry duszek z Niego..  :wink: 
polecam Wam wejść na projekty domów gotowych, odnaleźć coś, co w znaczej części Wam odpowiada, usiąść z kalkulatorem, otwierasz zestawienie materiałów, otwierasza allegro bądź bierzesz tel i dzwonisz po ceny do najbliższych hurtowni. wyjdzie Ci orientacyjna kwota materiałów, doliczasz prace ziemne, mapki, pozwolenia i roboty których nie wykonasz Ty lub szwagier, doliczasz ogrodzenie i wszystko inne co Ci przyjdzie do głowy i wyjdzie Ci przybliżona kwota którą potrzebujesz. 
dużo informacji znajdziesz śledząć forum. między innymi natrafisz na to, że średni koszt SSO to ok 800-1000zł za metr. na gotowo to już kwota ok 2400zl za metr powierzchni użytkowej plus garaz (takie wyliczenia wyśledziłem na forum). stąd wnoszę, że na dom o powierzchni użytkowej 110m2 przydało by się posiadać przynajmniej 250tyś. 
należy też pamiętać, że standardów wykończenia jest mniej więcej tyle, ile materiałów z których dom wykańczać można. są panele w cenie niemalże deski barlineckiej, a na wyprzedażach można kupić i takie za 15zł metr.. 
podsumowując- liczyć kalkulować, sumować ... i się budować!

----------


## Pawel78

Dom za 200 tys jest jak najbardziej możliwy. Jeśli nie będziecie brali kredytu to taka budowa będzie długo trwała. Niestety musicie zapomnieć o wygodnym życiu czyli brak mozliwości zakupu nowego samochodu itp. Podczas wykończenia materiały raczej z dolnej półki.

----------


## MORHOT

Dokładnie tak, jak radzi *JurekM* - nie rezygnować! Jeśli kiełkuje myśl o własnym domu, to pierwszym krokiem jest działka. Ziemia prawie nigdy nie tanieje. Wziąć 15000 kredytu na rok i kupić. Zobaczycie jak się żyje z ratą 1500 zł/mies to raz, a dwa - będzie już od czego zacząć jak się kredyt spłaci. Bank inaczej popatrzy na inwestora, który ma już działkę. 
Po spłacie kredytu na działkę wybrać projekt, załatwić formalności i startować do hipotecznego!
Przy średnim nakłądzie włąsnej pracy (czyt. do wszystkiego ekipy) moja ciotka w zeszłym roku wybudowała Dom Miniaturkę z Archonu (85 m2 pow. użytk) za 200 tyś złotych z wszystkimi formalnościami + całą wykończeniówką + meble + kuchnia i dwie łazienki - no po prostu na gotowca !!! (wiadomo, że bez ogrodzenia i kostki wkoło).
JA zamierzam się zmieścić w 320 000 ze wszystkim na gotowo z domem znacznie większym (170m2 pu), ale rzy znacznie większym nakładzie własnej pracy. MAm obecnie SSO, oprócz tynków i wylewek wszystko do końca robię już sam. Mam 2 ręce i łeb na karku, to sobie poradzę! (Odpuszczam tylko instalację gazową - bo wiadomo, i płytki, bo zwyczajnie nie umiem i nie czuję się na siłach, no i jeszcze schody drewniane).
Poza tym robiąc samemu wiesz co masz, robisz powoli i dokładnie bo dla siebie!
WNIOSEK: Kupować glebę i jazda do przodu! Ktoś ma w podpisie na FM że marzenia nie są po to by je mieć, tylko by je spełniać !

----------


## Pawlo111

Jest na FM historia gościa który zbudował dom za 100tys. ale...proszę sobie to przeczytać dziobeczek1.
Bez własnego zaangażowania fizycznego, znajomości branży, wolnego czasu, poświęceń, kompromisów jest to nierealne.

----------


## dziobeczek1

Niekoniecznie z dolnej....Budowanie za 200 tyś to sztuka kompromisów. I szukania okazji. Na pewno trzeba sobie wybić budowanie z materiałów tylko z górnej półki- choć tu też pamiętajmy o często niewspółmiernej relacji jakości do ceny. 

Cena działki świadczy o tym, ze zlokalizowna jest daleko od dużej miejscowości czy głównej drogi- dla niektóych jesto to zaleta  :wink:  My mieszkamy "w wdziurze" ale za 0,5 ha daliśmy 10 tyś zł  :wink: 

Więc nie dołujcie się tylko szukajcie, nie sugerujcie się kwotami 400-600 tyś, bo za 200 możecie zbudować przytulny i wystarczający dla Was wielkościowo domek. 
Powodzenia

----------


## dziobeczek1

Kolego ja nie piszę o 100 tyś..nie chce mi się szukać tamtej historii- podejrzewam że wyszła jedna wielka kicha, czy tak?

Nei piszę o rzeczach o których się nie znam, oboje z mężem mamy wiedzę branżową  :wink:  zaangażowanie fizyczne? TAK: ja sama osobiście targałam na ręcach pustaki, wywiozłam i rozplantowałam za pomocą taczek i łopaty 2 tony ziemi itd.W pilnowaniu ekip pomagają tesciowe- zresztą wszystkie są znajome i sprawdzone.

Coś za coś- albo daję 400-6oo tyś i nic mnie nie obchodzi,bo dom sam się buduje, alebo poświęcam kilka lat życia  :wink:

----------


## Pawlo111

Nie mam zamiaru nikogo zniechęcać ale trzeba być świadomym że bardzo trudno za 200 tys wybudować i powiedzmy sobie szczeże jest to prawie nierealne z wykończeniem.

----------


## cuuube

ja z narzeczona kupilem stary dom (widoczny w avatarze) z lat 60tych do remontu za 340 tys w okolicach Poznania gdzie dom kilka posesji nizej od naszej z dzialka 1000m2 i domem 200m2 wyceniono na 950tyszl. sasiad z naprzeciwka sprzedaje dzialke o pow 1948m2 z domkiem 78m2 za 650tys http://otodom.pl/dom-wiry-78m2-65000...id7139861.html (dowod ze mozna trafic okazje i kupic w dobrym miejscu nieruchomosc za 'grosze' w porownaniu z innymi) . dom ma powierzchnie liczac juz z pietrem uzytkowym ok 110m2 , dzialka ma powierchnie 1882m2 z mediami : prad , woda , kanalizacja , telefon i znajduje sie na terenie Wlkp Parku Narodowego przy lesie z dogodnym dojazdem do Poznania . dodam ze na dzialce jest przepeikny starodrzew ktory komponuje sie nam z wizja domu i tarasu... dostalismy 75tyszl na remont i czesc bedziemy mieli z wlasnych pieniazkow . remont bedziemy przeprowadzac systemem gospodarczym (mamy w rodzinie budowlancow ze znajomosciami ) np okna plastikowe 5+balkonowe otwierane na dwie strony 170x220 wyjda nas niecale 5tys z wymiana 

wsumie nieliczac wkladu wlasnego mamy 366tys kredytu i rate w pln na poziomie 2150zl i mimo sporych problemow zwiazanych z dokumentacja nieruchomosci ja nie pakowalbym sie w budowe bo jak widze jak sie teraz wznosi chalupy to rece opadaja (w 2 letnim bloku zapadaja sie stropy do piwnicy , w domu wielorodzinnym trzeba 2 pietra trzeba ok 750kg kleju do plytek zeby byly rowne ) . stary dom mozna ocieplic wg nowych standartow i bedzie ok a to co mialo sie ulozyc i popekac to juz dom ma za soba i widac co go boli a w nowych nigdy nie wiadomo co wyskoczy  ...ot , moje zdanie 


przykladowo:
http://otodom.pl/dom-kopina-pow-parc...id8140603.html 160tys
http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=1394481480 230tys
http://otodom.pl/sprzedam-dom-murowa...id8123045.html 200tys
http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=1384663789 260 tys
nie wiem jak to daleko od Twojej miejscowosci ale czasem warto sie przeprowadzic . mnie sie udalo i mam tylko 6km dalej od Poznania-miejsca pracy niz mialem a szukalismy odpowiedniej nieruchomosci ok pol roku

----------


## dziobeczek1

cuuube, jak sobie przypilnujesz- tak Ci wybudują  :wink:  a tak serio, to stary dom jest fajny do remontu o  ile nie jest za stary. Tobie się udało, ale chyba nie jest łatwo znaleźc coś odpowiedniego (aczkolwiek poszukać nie zaszkodzi  :wink: )  :wink:

----------


## sadek125

My też szukalismy starego domu ale ceny są kosmiczne wogole nie opłacalne.Przykładowo dom do całkowitego remontu dach okna podłogi ściany a cena 200 tys  :Smile: masakra.
Zapomniałem dodac, że ojciec żony ma tartak także za dach zapłaciłbym tylko za samo drzewo.Ale to chyba małe pocieszenie...
Napewno zaczniemy od zakupu działki a wtedy zobaczymy jak to sie wszystko potoczy. Działaka o której pisałem nie jest uzbrojona ale gmina wystawia ja do sprzedazy jako dzialke budowlana maja chyba robic w tym roku droge dojazdowa do tych działek(3 w kupie)nasza jest pośrodku.

----------


## DonGemolo

2150zł raty, to sporo dla przeciętnego Kowalskiego.Całe życie do gara nie ma co włożyć, ale dom jest.
Aby spokojnie spłacać hipoteczny kredyt, potrzeba w budżecie domowym minimum 5000zł (a jeszcze dzieci są przecież).

----------


## kajmanxxl

entuzjaści starych domów pamiętajcie że remont kosztuje o wiele więcej niż budowa nowego domu, a najwyższe standardy nie są osiągalne w starych realiach konstrukcyjnych, moim zdaniem 200tys przy bardzo mądrym gospodarowaniu wystarczy tylko najpierw dokładnie trzeba wszystko przemyśleć od początku do końca by nie było żadnej nawet najmniejszej wpadki i żadnego marnotrawstwa

----------


## thnd

Przeczytaj sobie o domach z gliny i siana. Powaznie! Sami zastanawialismy sie czy aby taki nie zbudowac. W Niemczech i w krajach skandynawskich jest to obecnie bardzo popularny typ domu. Ze wzgledu na tanie koszty budowy (sam go stawiasz), jest ekologiczny i zdrowy. Zreszta w Polsce stoja takie chałupy juz od lat i sa bardziej wytrzymałe od murowanych. Poczytaj sobie, poszukaj na internecie-powstalo sporo programow na ten temat.

----------


## Bullineczka

*cuube*, stare to jest dobre wino i skrzypce a i jeszcze wapno.   Stary dom z lat 60-tych moim zdaniem NIGDY nie dorówna parametrom domu nowego-przy takich samych kosztach! Wiem z dośwaidczenia :big grin:

----------


## EZS

[QUOTE=dziobeczek1;4484316]Kolego ja nie piszę o 100 tyś..nie chce mi się szukać tamtej historii- podejrzewam że wyszła jedna wielka kicha, czy tak?

QUOTE]
nie, nie wyszła kicha. Ale ten dom za 100 tys, który ja widziałam, był budowany w 2006 r i realia były trochę inne. Budował go ten sam murarz, co u mnie. Wtedy mój dom wycenił na 10 tyś ze ścianami działowymi i wszystkimi szykanami. Nie dostałam pozwolenia. Jak przyjechał do mnie po roku (2007) to już żadał 20 tyś a o prace typu zasypanie i ocieplenie fundamentu, chudziak itd musieliśmy dbać sami. Teraz za 100 tyś by się nie dało, ceny inne.

----------


## EZS

> Zapomniałem dodac, że ojciec żony ma tartak także za dach zapłaciłbym tylko za samo drzewo.Ale to chyba małe pocieszenie...
> .


Zmieni o tyle, ze możesz robić więcej z drzewa. Szukaj projektu parterówki z drewnianym stropem, nie myśl o dachówce ale o pełnym deskowaniu i np gont na to. 
Za to na szwarga możesz liczyć tyle o ile, on też musi z czegoś żyć.

Rada z kupnem działki jest dobra. Zobaczysz, jak się żyje z ratami...
Co do ceny domu - bardzo zależy od lokalizacji i projektu. Punkt pierwszy, zdaje się, masz na plus. Piszesz, że Tomaszów lub. To pewnie masz większą szansę, niż w okolicach Wawy  :wink: . Idż na grupę lubelską (na pewno jest taka) i popytaj, jak ceny u ciebie w regionie. Punkt drugi zależy od ciebie. Moja rada - projekt gotowy nie zawsze wychodzi taniej, niż robiony na zamówienie ale pod kątem oszczędności. Maksymalnie prosta forma, mało ścian nośnych, parterówka - bez stropu, schodów, okien dachowych i łatwiej samemu ocieplić. Musisz dokladnie wiedzieć, czego chcesz i co ile kosztuje. Zanim spłacisz kredyt za dziakę, wymyślisz sobie projekt  :smile: 
Powodzenia

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Wraz z żoną mocno zastanawiamy sie nad budowa domu jednorodzinnego o wielkości ok. 110m2.
> Sęk w tym ze nie mamy praktycznie żadnych oszczednosci (15 tyś) ani działki pod budowe.
> Do rzeczy na oku mamy działke o wymiarach 23 na 49m za ok 30 tys. Łaczne dochodzy moje i żony na reke to ok 3300zł.


Po pierwsze, kupić teraz działkę
Po drugie, szukać dodatkowych pieniędzy.
Po trzecie, zmniejszyć dom o połowę i wybrać taki, który można relatywnie łatwo rozbudować, jeśli będzie potrzeba.

----------


## kurt76

Proponuje przeanalizowac link w mojej stopce - koszty co do zlotowki. Dom podobny. Materialy kupowalem w cyklicznym dolku, tzn. taniej na pewno juz nie bedzie. Robocizne tez mam dosc tania, zreszta mozna ja "odjac". Wg. mnie realnie 300 tys + dzialka za dom 110 m2 to wszystko co mozna wycisnac...

----------


## Mały

> Po pierwsze, kupić teraz działkę
> Po drugie, szukać dodatkowych pieniędzy.
> Po trzecie, zmniejszyć dom o połowę i wybrać taki, który można relatywnie łatwo rozbudować, jeśli będzie potrzeba.


Dokładnie - ale z jednym zastrzeżeniem - ogólnie wybudować cały, ale wykończyć część - najlepiej górę jeśli piętrowy. Jak zostaniecie na etapie piętra to nieprędko zrobicie cośkolwiek dalej.
PS - niedaleko mnie są dwa domy gotowe do zamieszkania za ok. 300 tys. zł.

----------


## amstrong89

Dom za 150tyś - możliwe!!
Zobacz dziennik budowy: Cedryk bez tajemnic Netbet wymiata
Albo Dziennik takiej ja LMB- 01
Warunek - robicie dom sami w dosłownym tego słowa znaczeniu.
Trzeba mieć dużo czasu chociaż przy Netbet ni jak się to ma :big grin: 
Musicie być przygotowani na ciężką pracę. Dom prosty (bryła np: kwadratowa, dach prosty z poddaszem użytkowym) i macie swój własny kąt.
Wykończyć dom też można tanio :big grin: 
Jak chęci są to wszystko można zrobić
Najważniejsza działka!!

----------


## oresund

gotowce zaczynają się od 200, ale są to golasy i czesto trzeba jeszcze sfinansować media, czasem fundament

http://www.espolska.pl/esp/dom.php?E...e9be&MESSAGE=0

----------


## sadek125

kurt76 dobiłeś mnie totalnie :sad:  ale chyba niestety takie są fakty. Gdy popatrzyłem na Twoje koszty budowy to się załamałem.

----------


## MORHOT

> kurt76 dobiłeś mnie totalnie ale chyba niestety takie są fakty. Gdy popatrzyłem na Twoje koszty budowy to się załamałem.


NIE, NIE, NIE !

Nie pękaj człowieku!!!n Przejżyj te koszty!! Sama działka u kurta67 to było 70 000, poza tym jest tam sporo kosztów, których spokojnie da się uniknąć (jak choćby 90 ton humusu, czy kostka brukowa za kupę kasy!!), poza tym koszty robocizny też dość wysokie...
Przy sporym nakładzie własnej pracy jestem pewien, że w 250 000 się zmieścisz, nie licząc działki!!

Po pierwsze kupcie działkę !! jeśli się Wam podoba, to tą, co macie upatrzoną!
Spłacając działkę czytaj tematy o tanich domach, kombinuj jaki projekt by Wam odpowiadał, przeglądaj katalogi w poszukiwaniu inspiracji  :Smile:

----------


## kurt76

Lepiej znac prawde. Mozna zaoszczedzic na wlasnej robociznie, tylko tutaj.
Ja osobiscie oceniam, ze zatrzymam sie gdzies na 380-390... bez wykanczania pietra i garazu.

----------


## dawidek150

Witam!! Moim zdaniem może dużą ilościa osób sie nie zgadzać ale to jest moja opinia.wiec tak> :smile:  ja wybudowalem dom za 150tys w stanie surowym zamknietym. lecz nie musialem wydawac na firmę bo sam postawiłem dom z pracownikami 2 .myslalem ze koszt postawienia bedzie duzo większy dzialke kupilem za 50tyś nie mam zadowalajacych materjalów na domie .sciany mam z silki która kupiłem okazyjnie za grosze jeden pustak za 2zł pewnie dziwicie sie dlaczego tak tanio jest to silka z odpadow ,npulamany narożniki nie rowne wysokosci szerokości itp.ale wszyski material jest do wykorzysania jeżeli sie wrzystko na zaprawe robi .mam srednią  parterówke 130m2  .moze co nie ktorych z was to dziwi ze dom wyniósł mnie tak malo ale to prawda pozdrawia

----------


## amstrong89

Zobaczcie wyliczenia Netbeta :smile:

----------


## kurt76

> NIE, NIE, NIE !
> 
> Nie pękaj człowieku!!!n Przejżyj te koszty!! Sama działka u kurta67 to było 70 000, poza tym jest tam sporo kosztów, których spokojnie da się uniknąć (jak choćby 90 ton humusu, czy kostka brukowa za kupę kasy!!), poza tym koszty robocizny też dość wysokie...
> Przy sporym nakładzie własnej pracy jestem pewien, że w 250 000 się zmieścisz, nie licząc działki!!


ceny robocizny nie sa wysokie, w wlkp i mazowszu masz najnizsze ceny materialow i robocizny (najwiecej sie buduje, duza konkurencja).

a po czym chcesz chodzic? po blocie?  kostka nostalit kolorowa za 35 zl/m2 z transportem to duzo?   kup taniej...

----------


## amstrong89

Drogę można wysypać tłuczniem- masz taniej :smile:

----------


## kurt76

Ok.... trzeba popracowac z moim arkuszem i wykreslac pozycje wykraczajace poza definicje skladowych inwestora.

----------


## william.bonawentura

> Po zakupie rozpocząłbym załatwianie wszelkich formalności tj. wystąpiłbym o Warunki Zabudowy oraz sprawdziłbym dostępność innych mediów.
> Następnie wybrałbym projekt oraz rozpoczął formalności do złożenia dokumentów na Pozwolenie na budowę. Od prawomocnego pozwolenia jak dobrze pamiętam macie 2 lata na rozpoczęcie budowy, a wtedy zobaczycie czy się coś u Was poprawi, może będziecie więcej zarabiać i wtedy zastanowiłbym się dopiero na co mnie stać i kiedy.
> Ale oczywiście decyzja należy do Was.


Wystąpienie o WZ dopiero po zakupie działki może być dość lekkomyślne bo może się okazać, że oprócz łąki nic z niej nie będzie. Zresztą przy kredycie z zabezpieczeniem działką bank i tak zażąda bezwzględnie do niej WZ. A potem masz dwa lata na wystąpienie o Pozwolenie na Budowę i kolejne trzy na rozpoczęcie prac np. wytyczenie fundamentu przez geodetę.

----------


## kurt76

> Dokładnie się zgadzam,sporo kosztów *kurta76* można uniknąć,robocizny obliczyłem ok.60tys.zł co jest sporym wynikiem,możliwym do redukcj,okna można zamontować tradycyjnie,nie w warstwie ocieplenia,*kurt76* ma tych okien aż 12...i wiele innych redukcji kosztów 
> Za 220-230tys.zł można moim zdaniem postawić tani,skromny domek ok.100m.kw.


Trzymajmy sie konkretnego przypadku, malzenstwa pracujacego na etacie, bez umiejetnosci budowlanych! Co Wy tu mamicie, przeciez Oni sie tym nie zajmuja, nie maja narzedzi, doswiadczenia, etc. Sukcesem bedzie jak sie uda przejsc przez inwestycje bez tytulu "jelenia"....

Okna w warstwie ocieplenia to +3 tys zl.  Zauwaz brak kominow, brak C.O., brak kotla, brak kotlowni...

----------


## dawidek150

dom z gliny to moim zdaniem tak.. byliście kiedyś w biskupinie? jeżeli tak to tak samo bedzie smierdziec w domu z słomy i co to za dom widziałem w uwadze jak tynkowali dlońmi dom to raczej za pieknie nie wygląda ogolnie jak buda do psa ale to jest tylko moja opinia

----------


## kurt76

> O tym piszę,parę razy +3tys.zł i uzbiera się niezła sumka a razy 10 razy *daje nam całe 30tys.zł oszczędności*  
> Jak ktoś chcę za w miarę niską kasę wybudować to te +3tys.zł*kilka razy nie wyda.
> Ja też nie zamierzam wydawać na kotłownię kupę kasy (kable),też nie mam narzędzi ale kilka ładnych godzin trzeba posiedzieć na forum to i koszty można zredukować.
> Koszt ekipy od fundamentów po SSO z kompletnym dachem(Śląsk) to 30-40tys.zł.


Dobrze.... zapraszam do arkusza, matematyka prawde Ci powie  :smile: 

Ja za SSO + dach zaplacilem rowno 30 tys. i to nie byl wariant oszczednosciowy w sensie robocizny.

----------


## Szafranek

Widzę, że wiele osób w tym wątku nie zniechęca do budowy z taką kwotą i możliwościami finansowymi, więc ja się wypowiem:

Dom za 200 tys pln ? Przy dochodach 3300/ m-c ? Jak najbardziej możliwe, jeżeli:

- dom jest jedynym i największym marzeniem Twojego życia - jak również marzeniem Twojej żony;
- dostaniesz działkę za darmo;
- poświęcisz pięć lat swojego życia na harowanie przy budowie i pomoże Ci za darmo rodzina lub znajomi;
- Twoja żona jest tak tolerancyjna, że zniesie brak Ciebie popołudniami, weekendami i brak Twojego zaangażowania w wychowanie dzieci i ogólnie pojętą rodzinę itp.
- będziesz budował z najtańszych materiałów ( co oznacza zawsze wyższe opłaty eksploatacyjne w przyszłości )
- będziesz wykańczał wszystko chińszczyzną z marketu ( co oznacza wymianę elementów wyposażenia domu, np. paneli, armatury, AGD  itp ) co dwa-trzy lata;
- nie wydajesz pieniędzy na utrzymanie samochodu;
- masz całkowitą pewność, że nie stracisz pracy, pensja nie ulegnie obniżeniu, a kursy walut będą coraz korzystniejsze w przyszłości;
- możesz jeść tylko pasztet i tanią kiełbasę, wakacje spędzać tylko na własnej działce i odmawiać sobie, zonie i dzieciom jakichkolwiek przyjemności ( kino, teatr, wakacje, kolacja w restauracji ) 
- lubisz życie pełne ryzyka i obaw, czy wystarczy Ci kasy od pierwszego do pierwszego;
- 500 pln miesięcznie na utrzymanie domu ?? Kto podał taką kwotę ?? Jeżeli - jak mniemam - mieszkasz teraz w mieście, nawet małym,a poruszasz się środkami komunikacji miejskiej, a dom chcesz zbudować poza miastem ( bo nie sądzę, by budowlana działka z mediami 23x49 m za 30 tys pln. znajdowała się w centrum jakiejkolwiek miejscowości ), na samo paliwo wydasz 500 pln. A może więcej, jak przyjdzie kupić dwa auta.

Mógłbym tak wymieniać jeszcze długo. Pewnie wielu z Was zarzuci mi brak optymizmu, co ja mówię - skrajny pesymizm, ale w/w argumenty są moim prywatnym zdaniem i uważam pomysł wybudowania domu za 200 tys. za nierealny. 

Odpuść sobie na razie, kup samą działkę, jeżeli uważasz, że to dobra lokalizacja, szukaj dobrego projektu i poświęć najbliższe lata na podniesienie swoich dochodów zamiast na orkę przy domu, którego budowa i utrzymanie zabiją w Tobie chęć do życia. Chyba że wszystkie przytoczone przeze mnie argumenty pasuję do Twojej sytuacji.
Marzeń o domu nie porzucaj, sam marzyłem i od wiosny realizuję, ale nie patrzę na życie przez różowe okulary.

Powodzenia !

----------


## Drifte

Mam podobny problem.

W prezencie od taty mam sobie wybrać z jego działki ROLNEJ o powierzchni 5000 m kwadratowych jakiś wycinek, celuje do 2500 m. Z tego co się na razie dowiedziałem, muszę potem złożyć wniosek o zabudowę do odpowiedniego urzędu i z tego co dalej się dowiadywałem wielkiego problemu ze zgodą nie ma w tych okolicach.

ALE

Razem z żoną zarabiamy tyle, ze miesięcznie moglibyśmy przeznaczyć na ratę hipoteki okolice 1500 zł, chcemy wziąć 270 000 zł, zdolność mamy 340 000, ale 270 000 przeliczyliśmy i uznaliśmy za optimum.

I teraz pytanie, czy posiadając już działkę-ziemię, da rade wybudować parterowy domek z użytkowym poddaszem, powierzchnia z garażem góra 90 m czyli dom ok 70 i garaż z 20 ? Ekipe budowlaną w zasadzie mam po taniości, bo mama jest księgową w firmie budowlanej i w 270 000 muszę zmieścić wszystko: kase dla ekipy, materiały, oczyszczalnie przydomową, przyłącze prądu, gaz będzie z butli, ogrzewanie kominkowe + 3 podłogi grzane elektrycznie. Dół domu chce mieć na tip top, góre będę robił sukcesywnie w przyszłości.

----------


## kurt76

> No dobra,Twój arkusz,Twoje koszty,jedna matematyka ale co chwilę w arkuszu masz_ f.budowlana_ a koszt sumy tych pól kosmiczny  
> Prawda jest taka,że z Twojego arkusza można sporo kosztów zredukować czy poprzez oszczędności na pozycjach,czy poprzez inny "tańszy" projekt.Mówię tu do *sadek125* 
> I jeszcze jedno koszty przed rozpoczęciem budowy (projekty,media,papierki,pierdołki) to ok.10tys.zł


Drogi Arturo72, koszty firmy budowlanej nie sa kosmiczne, zapewniam..... ale o tym sie przekonasz, jak bedziesz budowal swoj dom.
Porownuje kazdy etap tutaj na forum, sprawdzam codziennie stawki, i okreslilbym je jako "nizsza klasa srednia".

Projekt jeden z prostszych/tanszych jakie w ogole istnieja.

----------


## cuuube

> My też szukalismy starego domu ale ceny są kosmiczne wogole nie opłacalne.Przykładowo dom do całkowitego remontu dach okna podłogi ściany a cena 200 tys masakra.


 pociesze ze ja wydalem 340tys - dom ok 110m2(po zrobieniu uzytkowego poddasza) ,dzialka 1882m2 , ale jak juz pisalem wczesniej w okolicy sa duzo drozsze dzialki . mnie wyszlo 180zl/m2 dzialki z mediami ,domem i starodrzewem + pod lasem , ogrodzonej . w tym rejonie ceny dzialek w szczerym polu bez mediow i plotu zaczynaja sie od 200zl/m2 w gore tak do 350zl .




> 2150zł raty, to sporo dla przeciętnego Kowalskiego.Całe życie do gara nie ma co włożyć, ale dom jest.
> Aby spokojnie spłacać hipoteczny kredyt, potrzeba w budżecie domowym minimum 5000zł (a jeszcze dzieci są przecież).


 nie uwazam sie za bogacza , jednak nie zamierzam splacac kredytu przez 30lat - mam do sprzedania dzialke budowlana 600m2 warta dobre 200tys a narzeczona ma dostac splate mieszkania po babci...





> załóż dziennik budowy, bo ja się z tobą założę o co chcesz że remont pochłonie znacznie więcej niz planujesz, i twój dziennik będzie bardzo dobrą przestrogą dla innych jak wpakować się w poważne kłopoty
> 
> PS w latach 60-siątych budowało się z tego co udało się zakombinować, większość z tego co kupiłeś nie będzie się nadawać do remontu a tylko do całkowitej wymiany, i co parę kroków natkiesz się na problem typu, całkowitej wymiany ins. elektrycznej bo u ciebie przewodu z aluminium do niczego już nie nadające się, a potem kucie podług i wymiana rurek CO i CWU, potem kanalizacja, potem naprawa tynków wraz z osuszaniem ścian bo wtedy nikt nie dawał izolacji p-wodnej, potem wymiana dachu jak już wspomniałeś i okien, a potem kombinacje jak rozprowadzić ins. tel TV internet domofon itp itd a naprawdę wesoło będzie jak się okaże że stropy drewniane już całkiem przegniłe i wymiana niezbędna


myslalem o zalozeniu dziennika budowy a wlasciwie remontu i chyba tak zrobie wiem ze remont starego domu pochlonie pieniazki ale wg mnie nie taki diabel straszny jak go maluja 

 ...mam do zrobienia w zasadzie wszystko .... poszycie dachu(gontbitumiczny  z hurtowni ze znizkami  ,drewno z tartaku znajomego) wzmocnienie wiezby , stropy sa betonowe a instalacja miedziana ktora czesciowo zostanie(tylko pod zasilanie przyslowiowej zarowki) reszta nowa-pod rtv i agd . okna wloze plastiki zrobione przez znajomego rodziny narzeczonej wycene 5 okien i drzwi balkonowych (profile weka i szyby standart) mam wstepnie na niecale 5 tys z wymiana . od 10 tego stycznia bede mial ekipe 3 osobowa + ja z firmy ojca narzeczonej(zima dostaja pensje ale nie wykonuja pracy z racji tego czym sie zajmuja) z ktorymi zrobimy czystke w domu - poddasze wuburzanie scianek dzialowych , parter zrywanie podlog i skrobanie scian z farby i czesciowo zbijanie tynku oraz wyprucie instalacji w calym domu . niedawno w hurtowni na materialy zamiast wydac 510zl wydalem 330 zl. takze mozliwosci mam sporo i zamierzam nie przekroczyc 80 max 100tys na remont od Ado Z  .  izolujac tez fundamenty(pozioma jest ale poprawic sie jej nie da ) i robiac ocieplenie z elewacja , instalacje wod/kan(w jednym pionie lazienki parter/pietro) od podstaw ,CO tez od podstaw .
wiem ze wiekszosc nie ma znizek w hurtowniach i 'darmowej' sily roboczej  ale kolega wsponial o drewnie w cenie materialu wiec jakies mozliwosci sa


wracajac do kolegi *sadek*  bo to jego temat , wlasnie mi sie przypomnialo ze ja tez myslalem o budowie na dzialce o ktorej wspomnialem ze mam na sprzedanie (zrezygnowalem z wielu powodow m.in :rodzinka , szerokosc dzialki , ruch-centrum miasta czas budowy....) orientowalem sie w projektach i cos podrzuce
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-melka-wry1041.aspx
tresc maila po zapytaniu o projekt
"Marcela Pietraszczyk do mnie 
	pokaż szczegóły 23-02-2010 	


Witam serdecznie,

Istnieje możliwość wprowadzenia do projektu proponowanych zmian – zmiana gabarytów domu, zmiany stolarki okiennej i drzwiowej. Nasze biuro zajmuje się jedynie sprzedażą gotowych projektów, nie dokonujemy adaptacji. Razem z projektem możemy dostarczyć bezpłatnie podpisaną przez autora projektu zgodę na określone zmiany. W myśl ustawy o ochronie praw autorskich jest ona wymagana do wprowadzenia przez architekta adaptującego zmian adaptacyjnych w projekcie. Po otrzymaniu projektu należy udać się do lokalnego architekta, który naniesie dom na działkę i przygotuje projekt zagospodarowania działki oraz może dokonać zmian w projekcie. Z nim można indywidualnie ustalić koszt i termin adaptacji. Zależy on od zakresu i stopnia złożoności prac projektowych. 

Na chwilę obecną szacuję się, że koszt budowy projektu domu melka  do stanu surowego zamkniętego wynosi: 219 tys zł netto, a do stanu pod klucz: 350 tys zł, brutto. Koszty obejmują prace budowlane systemem zleconym - systemem gospodarczym koszty mogą być o 20%-30% mniejsze.

PRZYKŁADOWE DOPUSZCZALNE ZMIANY W PROJEKCIE 

Projektanci wyrażają zgodę na następujące zmiany w dokumentacji projektowej:

Zmiany wymiarów fundamentów wynikające z dostosowania budynku do lokalnych warunków gruntowych.
Wprowadzenia całkowitego lub częściowego podpiwniczenia budynku pod warunkiem nie wynoszenia poziomu parteru w stosunku do poziomu terenu.
Zaprojektować użycie innych materiałów na konstrukcję budynku (ściany stropy) przy zachowaniu wymaganych przepisami i normami parametrów i pod warunkiem zachowania walorów użytkowych budynku.
Rodzaju stropów - przy zachowaniu układu konstrukcji i zachowaniu wymaganych przepisami i normami parametrów
Materiałów ścian zewnętrznych i wykończeniowych (tynki, posadzki, dachówki, izolacji cieplnej i przeciwwilgociowej) pod warunkiem utrzymania wymaganych parametrów (tj. np. wytrzymałość, ciepłochłonność).
Programu użytkowego wewnątrz budynku; np. przesunięcia lub likwidacji ścian działowych i zmiany lokalizacji, ilosci i kształtu okien oraz drzwi, przy zachowaniu wymaganych przepisami i normami parametrów.
Kąta nachylenia dachu do 10% lub 5 stopni pod warunkiem dostosowania konstrukcyjnego i zachowania formy architektonicznej
Zmiana przekrojów elementów konstrukcji dachowej wynikająca z dostosowania do materiałów pokrycia lub z dostosowania budynku do innych stref śniegowych i wiatrowych niż podano w projekcie
Kolorystyki elewacji, detali dekoracyjnych, kształtu podjazdów i tarasów
Instalacji: wodnej, kanalizacyjnej, gazowej, elektrycznej i centralnego ogrzewania - pod warunkiem zachowania obowiązujących norm i przepisów prawa budowlanego.
Realizacja wg. lustrzanego odbicia.





W razie jakichkolwiek pytań prosze o kontakt.

Ps. Zapraszam do korzystania z naszego portalu społecznościowego: http://moj.extradom.pl/



Pozdrawiam

Marcela Pietraszczyk

Konsultant ds. sprzedaży 



tel.:  /071/ 338 67 89

fax.: /071/ 338 67 84

mail: [email protected]



-----------------------------------------

  ul. Truskawkowa 60

  53-007 Wrocław    "

budowlaniec zajmujacy sie naszym remontem wypowiedzial sie ze jest szansa wybudowac taki domek za 180-200 tys + wykonczenia jednak wiaze sie to np z rezygnacja na poczatku z klinkieru , zamiany dachowki na gonty lub nawet blachodachowke albo nawet zrobienie tylko deskowania i pokrycia papa , rezygnacja z tarasu okien dachowych itd

takze kombinuj chlopie , bo jak to sie mowi nie ma rzeczy niemozliwych choc macie dochody nizsze niz my ale lepszy rydz niz nic !! ja postawilem wszystko na jedna karte i jestem pewien ze sie uda Tobie tez to radze jednak z grubsza ocen szanse na realizacje zeby nie obudzic sie z reka w nocniku



pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

hmm. .. czy można dom za 200 tys? 




> Szczerze, to uważam że 300 tyś to żaden kosmos. Uważam że nie ma szans wybudować dom za 200 tyś.


 ... ktos napisał...

..ktoś dodał jeszcze  pełne zestawienie "poświęceń"

krótko: jak nie spróbujesz do się nie dowiesz...ale:

... ja "zawziąłem się" na dom ok 150 m powierzchni użytkowej, jakieś 170 m całkowitej...i ... SSZ - koszt ok 80 paru tysięcy...ale to juz troche trwa.

 podstawa to TANI projekt w realizacji!!! bez udziwnień konstrukcyjnych z prostymi instalacjami
... no i trza miec czasem 4 ręce .... jak ktoś ma dwie lewe.. wiecie o co chodzi
... no i można zapomnieć o weekendach przy grilu

moim skromnym zdaniem spokojnie z dwoma stówami można zbudować dom o powierzchni 100-120 m2 nawet jak się ma tylko dwie prawe ręce i angażując absolutnie najpotrzebniejsze ekipy - cieśli i montażystów okien .. a resztę trza zasuwać samemu!

pozdro
NETbet i pomocnicy

p.s.

jest na tym forum troche ludzi którzy sami rypią... sami i tanio..
poczytaj dzienniki Basha, Zibiego... adamos... większość chyba podaje koszty poszczególnych etapów...postaw się na ich miejscu i sprawdź czy dasz radę... jak uznasz że tak - zaczynaj!

----------


## robdk

Czy można wybudować dom za ..... czy nie można. To jest pytanie troszkę retoryczne, bo nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Można i nie można zarazem. Myśmy uważali, ze dom można za taką kasę wybudować. Nawet wzięliśmy kredyt tylko 200 000,00 zł. Przy czym działkę już mieliśmy kupioną w 2006r.
Domek zaprojektowany od podstaw przez nas i zrobiony jako projekt indywidualny. Projektant tylko go obliczył i przystosował do norm i materiałów. W dodatku projekt był szyty na miarę i jako prosta bryła, bez udziwnień, dach prosty. Rezygnacja świadoma z kominka a co za tym idzie i komina.
Dodatkowo powierzchnia tak dobrana by była najlepsza możliwość dostania kredytu z dofinansowaniem.
A teraz efekty tego działania.
Kredyt dostaliśmy bez problemu. Obecnie wydane 190 000,00zł. Trochę włożyliśmy własnej kasy. 
Stan osiągnięty:
Dom zamknięty, dach pełne deskowanie i balchodachówka, Okna 5 komorowe plastikowe PLATINIUM z Oknopalst Karków, Drzwi wejściowe drewniane - sosna włoszczowa. Instalacje w środku elektryczne, CO i hydrauliczne. Tynki Cementowo-Wapienne, wylewki, kotłownia w 75% ale cały materiał już jest zakupiony. Ocieplenie 20cm styropianu na stropie i na tym wylewka. Ściany 20 cm ORGANIKA siwa o lambda 0,032. Komin cegła klinkierowa pełna. Wykonany GWC żwirowy. Zakupiony wymiennik rekuperatora + wentylatory EBM elektronicznie komutowane (wtajemniczeni wiedzą o co chodzi)

Acha, zapomniał bym, że w tej cenie to mam też garaż dwustanowiskowy 8x6m, pokryty blachą i z bramami zwykłymi dwuskrzydłowymi. Koszt samego garażu to 30 000,00 zł

Sporo rzeczy7 robię sam, choć nie da się wszystkiego. Ekipy robiły prace wszelkie murarskie, tynki, wstawienie okien, drzwi zewnętrznych, wylewki, ocieplenie. 
Prace wykonane we własnym zakresie: więźba dachowa z deskowaniem i papowaniem, GWC żwirowy, wszystkie instalacje, kotłownia z buforem 1500l który także sam zrobiłem  :wink: 

Czy się wyrobię w 200 000,00? Ciężko powiedzieć bo jeszcze sporo zostało ale napewno 250 000,00 z umeblowaniem nie przekroczę  :wink: 

Czy komuś się uda podobnie lub nie to zależy od różnych czynników, lokalizacji, projektu, wkładu własnej pracy itp. Każdy sobie sam teraz musi odpowiedzieć czy mu się uda wybudować za takie pieniądze czy też nie.

Podstawa obliczeń i kalkulacji musi być już na etapie projektu, bo on w większości determinuje koszty.....

----------


## kaszpir007

> Jako ze to mój pierwszy post Witam wszystkich!
> Wraz z żoną mocno zastanawiamy sie nad budowa domu jednorodzinnego o wielkości ok. 110m2.
> Sęk w tym ze nie mamy praktycznie żadnych oszczednosci (15 tyś) ani działki pod budowe.
> Do rzeczy na oku mamy działke o wymiarach 23 na 49m za ok 30 tys. Łaczne dochodzy moje i żony na reke to ok 3300zł.
> Zastanawiamy sie wogóle czy jest sens strartowac z naszymi dochodami na taka inwestycje czy nie przerośnie to naszych możliwości???
> Dom budowany byłby systemem gospodarczym, mam szwagra który dużo by mi pomógł. Na oku nie mamy jeszcze zadnego konkretnego projektu.
> Wczesniej zastanawialismy sie nad zakupem domu z rynku wtórnego ale ceny takich domów to juz kosmos przykladowo dom 150,2 do drobnego remontu zaczyna sie od 300 tys wiec mocno myslimy nad budowa. Narazie mamy gdzie mieszkac(u rodziców)
> Jeśli pomyliłem działy z góry przepraszam. Prosze Was o jakies dobre  i szczere rady.


 Szczerze mówiąc uważam że bedzie bardzo ciężko ...  Ci co "tanio" wybudowali większość prac / robót robili sami lub pomagali im znajomi/rodzina (za darmo). Dom to nie tylko same materiały ale również koszty robocizny i na robociźnie można zaoszczedzić ...  Tyle że ktoś kto nie ma pojęcia o budownictwie i o sztuce budowlanej nie powinien tym się zajmować , bo może popełnić mnóstwo błędów których późniejsze usuniecie będzie bardzo kosztowne albo nie możliwe ...  Budowa w systemie gospodarczym przypomina trochę rosyjską ruletkę. Masz szczęście znajdziesz taniego i dobrego wykonawcę/wykonawców i dośc tanio zbudujesz dom (jednakże i tak drożej niż większośc robót robiłbyś sam). Masz pecha trafisz na partaczy , którzy Cię obskubią i odwalą tyle fuszerek że będzie naprawiał je latami lub wkurzał się ... Niestety wielu wykonawców to tez problem bo w razie jakiś reklamacji jeden zrzuca odpowiedzialnośc na drugiego i kończy się brakiem gwarancji i odpowiedzialności wykonawców ...  Dodatkowo trzeba mieć naprawdę mocne nerwy , siłę przebicia (potrzebna do załatwainia formalności i itd) i wiele szczęścia ...  My zdecydowaliśmy się z żoną że jako że obydwoje pracujemy i mamy jeszcze 2 małe córeczki że kupimy "gotowy" dom od developera.  Szukaliśmy jakiegoś taniego developera który buduje domy niedaleko miasta , tak aby dojazd był krótki. Znaleźliśmy małą rodzinną firme budowlaną która na własnych działkach buduje mini osiedle domków. Okazało się że na tamtych terenach jest spora konkurencja i dzięki temu ceny dośc atrakcyjne  ...  Tyle że atrakcyjność bierze się stąd że firma ma własne działki i niemalże wszystko robią sami i dzięki temu mogą zaoferować naprawdę ciekawe ceny ...  Nam taki "sposób budowania" najbardziej odpowiadał. Wybraliśmy działkę jaka nam odpowiada , popytaliśmy sąsiadów jak oceniają wybudowane domy przez tą firmę i itd (firma wybudowała już kilka domów i dalej buduje).  Właściciel firmy dużo nam pomógł z dopasowaniem domu pod nasze potrzeby i dużo zasugerował. Zapewne większość jego pomysłów i sugestii byśmy sami nie wymyślili  :smile:  Dom budowany jest pod "nas". My wybieramy kolor dachówki , okien i możemy zasugerować różne zmiany i itd ...  Mamy też porównanie ze znajomym. Buduje się niedaleko i wiem że system "gospodaczy" nie jest dla każdego. Kumpel mimo że potrafi wszystko załatwić , z każdym się dogadać , wszystko wywalczyć ma problemy z budową i wykonawcami. Fundusze szybko topnieją i ich optymistyczne wizję kosztu budowy już runęły mimo że dopiero mają SSO ... Wiem że dużo pracy sami poświęcają (ale były to prace powiedzmy ogólnobudowlane ...)  Tam czy owak uważam że za 200tys nie ma szans na wybudowanie takiego domu. Jakbyś większość prac / robót robił sam lub miał ludzi którzy za darmo Ci to zrobią to może ... Robocizna jest bardzo wysoka. Co z tego że niektóre materiały potaniały ? Robocizna nie tanieje ...  Nasz domek w standardzie developerskim (brak drzwi wewnętrznych , armatury , paneli/kafli na podłogach (w garażu i kotłowni będą) będzie nas kosztował 324tys zł (cena razem z działką 939m2). Nie wiem czy to tanio czy drogo , bo patrząc na oferty innych developerów lub ludzi którzy sami budują na sprzedaż to bardzo tanio , ale my wolimy "męczyć" się z wyborem kafelek lub paneli a nie mordować i męczyć się na budowie ...

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

Szczerze - macie obecnie za mało środków żeby wybudować dom i żyć na sensownym poziomie. 

Działka jest tania - ale czy na pewno jest budowlana? Uzbrojona? Jeśli nie - w jakiej odległości są media? Nie jest to teren zalewowy czy byłe bagienko? Da się tam w zimie/w czasie roztopów dojechać? Żona nie będzie się bała zostawać sama na zadupiu?  Czy wliczyliście do budżetu drugi samochód i koszty jego utrzymania? A co jeśli coś się wahnie w finansach? Już te 3300 to dramatycznie mało, jeśli mam być szczera.

Marzyć można, ale w chwili obecnej nie skończycie tej budowy, a zarżniecie się po uszy. Szwagier i chęć szczera nie wystarczą, po prostu trzeba wam więcej pieniędzy. Jeśli lokalizacja jest taka jak myślę, nawet sprzedaż nie będzie łatwym zadaniem. Na początku przygody z domem widzieliśmy kilka takich niedokończonych "marzeń" - cena była baaaardzo okazyjna, ale chętnych brakowało mimo to. Także ja bym radziła odłożyć trochę, porozglądać się teraz za działką która się Wam podoba a nie kupować, bo tanio - i powoli przygotowywać sie do tematu. Zwłaszcza, że macie gdzie mieszkać, teściowie/rodzice chyba nie gryzą, nie macie żadnych zobowiązań i siekiery nad głową. Zróbcie to tak, żeby mieć z budowy przyjemność, a nie koszmar na długie lata.

Zwracam uwagę, ze Wy tych 200K NIE MACIE, a trudno będzie przekonać bank udzielający kredytu, że w takiej kwocie zamkniecie inwestycję. To inwestycja także dla nich, także nie uwierzą w szwagra z taczką, będą marudzili o 30% wkładu własnego... I co - i łyso...
Bez pośpiechu, na spokojnie... 

A jak żona podchodzi do sprawy? Ma ochotę zrezygnować z większości przyjemności na rzecz budowy na długi okres? A jak z dzieciakami? Nie macie opcji pt jej urlop wychowawczy i jedna pensja przez jakiś czas? Ewentualnie młoda frustratka z maluchem na zadupiu w niewykończonym domu szczęśliwa jak cholera? Dużo się słyszy takich historyjek ostatnio... 

Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## Barthelemy

Podzielam ostatnia opinie, w waszej sytulacji wasze marzenie moze bardzo szybko stac sie najgorszym koszmarem. Moim zdaniem nie dokonczycie budowy, a na dodatek bedziecie musieli zyc przez dlugie lata na skraju ubustwa.

----------


## sadek125

Żona bardzo sie napaliła na to wszystko nawet szuka już drugiej roboty  :no:  co jest oczywiście niemozliwe w naszym rejonie.Tak mamy dziecko 2,5 roku. Moja praca jest dosyc stała(budżetówka)pracuje 24/48 także czasu mam duzo wolnego. Niestety wiem ze nie ma co się zbytnio napalac na to szaleństwo. Najpierw działka a w miedzy czasie zobaczymy jak to sie wszystko potoczy, może akurat znajdziemy cos na rynku wtórnym możliwego do zaakceptowania i w rozsądnych pieniądzach. Jeśli chodzi o szwagra to zna sie na rzeczy, pracuje w firmie wykonującą głównie docieplenia a zimą robią w srodku praktycznie wszystko. Wiadomo że szwagier za darmo tez wszystko nie zrobi ale napewno nie beda to jakies kosmiczne ceny. Dziekuje wszystkim za rady mam nadzieje ze za pare lat bedzie happy end  :Smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

Napalenie to nie wszystko ...  My z żoną zarabiamy trochę więcej od Was , ale mamy dwójkę dzieci ... Mamy też własne mieszkanie i chcemy je sprzedać i dołożyć różnicę w cenie ...  Budowa z "developerem" ma dla nas także duży plus ... Zapłaciliśmy dotychczas 10tys zł  a dopiero resztę po wybudowaniu i podpisaniu ... Więc można powiedzieć że developer buduje za swoje ...  My chcemy sprzedać mieszkanie , dopłacić i wtedy zamieszkać w domku...  My mimo że mamy lepsze zarobki nie jesteśmy dla banków zbyt "ciekawi' bo jak podzieli sie nasze zarobki na 4 wychodzi nędza ...  W Waszym przypadku nie macie co liczyć na kredyt. Obecnie mozna dostać kredyt w wysokości max 50% miesięcznego dochodu na członka rodziny. Czyli u Was 3300/3 = 1100 /2 = 550zł miesieczna rata kredytu , a nawet jakby okazało się że dochód dotyczy tylko osób pracujących to wychodzi 3300/2 = 1650zł /2 = 825zł miesięcznie ...  przy takiej kwocie Wasza zdolnośc kredytowa będzie na kwotę ???  Osobiście uważam że przy Waszych dochodach i posiadaniu małego dziecka (małe dziecko = małe wydatki , duże dziecko = duże wydatki) myślenie o domu to najgorsze co możecie zrobić. Niestety w Waszym przypadku marzenie o domu będzie początkiem koszmaru zwanym wyrzeczeniami ...  Rodzice mojego kumpla mimo że nie mieli kasy budowali dom. Budowa zajęła im 15lat , przez 15lat dzieci nigdy nie były na żadnych obozie , wycieczce , w mieszkaniach przez 15 lat zero remontów , jedzienie - tylko to co najtańsze , bo wszystko szło na budowę , zakupy (obrania/buty) do minimum bo wszystko na budowę ...

----------


## spad_ukp

To czy postawisz dom za 200 kpln to już napisali poprzednicy. Wg jednych się uda, wg drugich nie. Jeżeli podejmiesz się tego zadania to będziesz budował na maksymalnie napiętym budżecie. Wystarczy, że coś wyjdzie nie tak i lecisz w koszty. Ważniejszą dla Ciebie sprawą powinno być to, czy podołacie finansowo. Przy Twoich dochodach po opłaceniu raty kredytu ok. 1500 zł zostaje Ci na życie 1800zł. Do tego dochodzą opłaty za prąd, wodę, ścieki (jeżeli będzie szambo) i ogrzewanie, które w sezonie zimowym może wynieść nawet do 1000 zł miesięcznie. Zapewne też planujecie z żoną w przyszłości powiększenie rodziny co dodatkowo obciąży domowy budżet. Ktoś już napisał dobrą radę, czyli kupcie działkę za gotówkę i kredyt i spłaćcie go w rok. Zobaczycie jakie będzie to duże obciążenie dla Waszego budżetu. 

Z działki nie rezygnujcie, po prostu przesuńcie marzenia o własnym domu o kilka lat.

----------


## EZS

> Niestety w Waszym przypadku marzenie o domu będzie początkiem koszmaru zwanym wyrzeczeniami ... Rodzice mojego kumpla mimo że nie mieli kasy budowali dom. Budowa zajęła im 15lat , przez 15lat dzieci nigdy nie były na żadnych obozie , wycieczce , w mieszkaniach przez 15 lat zero remontów , jedzienie - tylko to co najtańsze , bo wszystko szło na budowę , zakupy (obrania/buty) do minimum bo wszystko na budowę ...


różnie bywa. Są mlodzi, będą zarabiać wiecej ..

Miałam mądrą ciotkę, całe życie powtarzała - małe potrzeby, to małe zarobki. Jak się ma duże potrzeby, to się musi zarabiać dużo..... Jak to się sprawdza w życiu!!!!!!!!

----------


## JurekM

Nie piszcie proszę, że jak działka nie jest uzbrojona to strasznie niedobrze.
Przecież prąd elektrownia musi doprowadzić i płaci się ryczałtem. Ja za ok. 80-100 metrów zapłaciłem ok. 2500 pln.
Co do wody to też trzeba sprawdzić jak głęboko jest woda i można wywiercić za ok. 2-3 tys. Oczywiście można mieć pecha i wywiercić za ponad 10 tys  :sad: 
Co do ścieków to też nie jest problem: zbiornik na szambo lub POŚ też istnieje.
A ogrzewać można czym się chce i oprócz prądu raczej nic nie będzie potrzebne.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BasH

> Żona bardzo sie napaliła na to wszystko nawet szuka już drugiej roboty  co jest oczywiście niemożliwe w naszym rejonie.Tak mamy dziecko 2,5 roku. Moja praca jest dosyc stała(budżetówka)pracuje 24/48 także czasu mam duzo wolnego.


200 kPLN bez kupionej działki na 90% nie wystarczy na dom 110 m^2, nawet przy dużej ilości włożonej pracy i dość prostej bryle. praca 24/48 daje możliwość wykonywania bardzo dużej ilości prac własnoręcznie, ale przy drugiej pracy u żony może spowodować zaniedbanie, byłoniebyło najważniejszego elementu rodziny - dziecka : ). 3300/rodzinę minus raty minus koszty utrzymania.... Hmmm. Ja nie ryzykowałbym, ale to moje zdanie.




> Dziekuje wszystkim za rady mam nadzieje ze za pare lat bedzie happy end


Tego Wam życzę... I dobrych, rozsądnych decyzji.

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

Tiaaa, elektrownia niby "musi", ale nikt nie powiedział, kiedy  :no: . Pod Wawą mówią średnio o 2 latach oczekiwania - i co im zrobisz? Autorowi się nie śpieszy, ale warto wiedzieć, czy tzw warunki przyłączenia w ogóle będą jakieś sensowne. Na środek lasu czy generalnie "niczego" nikt przyłącza kopał nie będzie, chyba, że z wyraźnym wsparciem finansowym klienta. Zwłaszcza, jak klient chce zostać panem na głuszy  :wink:  No i często jakiś transformatorek musisz przygarnąć, itp radości się zdarzają.

Woda też bywa różna - weź sobie wykop studnię pod Warszawą czy generalnie tam, gdzie jest wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i raduj się krystalicznie czystą wodą z własnej studni. Tanio nie będzie na 1000%

Oczyszczalnia kosztuje. Brak gazu z sieci to piec na paliwo stałe (nie każdy chce), gaz z butli (drogi), PC (droga), prąd (też drogi i do góry idzie).

Szambo - cóż za wygoda... Oczyszczalnia też kosztuje.

Nie mówię, że się nie da - tylko jak się wszystko podliczy, "tania" działka przestaje taka być.

----------


## Pawel78

Dom z gliny i słomy a nie z siana to po pierwsze. Druga sprawa to mocowanie kostek słomy. Trzecia to przełamanie stereotypu ,że dom musi być na wieki.

----------


## kaszpir007

> różnie bywa. Są mlodzi, będą zarabiać wiecej ..
> 
> Miałam mądrą ciotkę, całe życie powtarzała - małe potrzeby, to małe zarobki. Jak się ma duże potrzeby, to się musi zarabiać dużo..... Jak to się sprawdza w życiu!!!!!!!!


My też nie jesteśmy starzy  :wink: 

Szczerze mówiąc liczenie że będzie zarabiało się coraz więcej jest lekko mówiąc mało przekonywujące ...

Ja mimo że pracuje w bogatej firmie i mam bardzo odpowiedzialną pracę to moja pensja w ciągu 10lat zbytnio nie wzrosła , mojej żonie także ...
Dodam że to nie jest moja pierwsza praca (któraś z kolei). 
Oczywiście były podwyżki , ale nie aż tak wielkie ...
Niestety na "naszym" rynku pracy podobno mam "dobrą" pensję ...

Wśród znajomych podobny "trend" , a u niektórych trend "spadkowy" , czyli zarabiają mniej bo  ... kryzys i oszczędności ...

Nie wszyscy mieszkają w wielkich miastach i mają super płatne prace ...

Mam znajomego który pracuje w Urzędzie Statystycznym i wiem jak to jest z prawdziwymi zarobkami ...
Co co słyszy się w mediach o średnich zarobkach to zwykłe oszustwo.
Prawda jest zupełnie inna i niestety większość ludzi zarabia pomiędzy 900-1500zł netto ...

----------


## thnd

Powiem ci na naszym przykladzie bo również jesteśmy młodzi i nie za bogaci  :big grin:  liczymy się z każdym groszem i jeden wniosek już wyciągneliśmy z tej budowy: wybudowanie domu nie kosztuje az tak wiele pod warunkiem że budujesz go własnymi rekami  :smile:  połowa pieniedzy przy budowaniu pochłania ROBOCIZNA

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Wszystko sprowadza się do wieloznaczności, jasnych wydawałoby się, słów.
Tanio, drogo, solidnie, badziewnie. Dla każdego pojęcia te znaczą coś innego.
Dla wielu nie ma domu bez garażu, kominka, wykuszu, balkonu, dachówki ceramicznej, bez nowoczesności typu: piec kondensacyjny, gwc, ledy...
Nawet kilka postów wyżej ktoś pisze, że nie każdemu odpowiada piec na paliwo stałe. Przy takim podejściu nie masz co liczyć na tanią budowę.
Ktoś inny (przepraszam Was, nie chcę teraz sprawdzać jacy to byli forumowicze) pisał o styropianie o lambdzie 0,031. Super, tylko że (prawie) zawsze zastosowanie grubszej warstwy styropianu o gorszych parametrach będzie tańsze. A że "zrobi się bunkier"? Kwestia wyboru.
Wczoraj czytałem tu na forum, jak ktoś pisał, że budował z porządnej silki Xelli, bo nie miał zamiaru stosować jakiś polskich gównianych zamienników. To nic, że "porządna" silka Xalli jest sporo droższa i gorzej wykonana.

Uważam, że jeśli bardzo dokładnie ustalicie sobie z czego NIE musi posiadać wasz dom i będziecie każdy aspekt budowy rozpatrywali pod kątem poszukiwania tańszego rozwiązania, to przedsięwzięcie ma szansę powodzenia.
I pamiętajcie, że "tanio" to nie synonim "niskiej jakości". Rozwiązania tanie i łatwe (typu promocja w markecie) są prostą drogą do zastosowania bubla, ale jeśli zastosujesz rozwiązania w pełni przemyślane, których niska cena wynika z twoich świadomych, niepodejmowanych pod wpływem chwili wyborów, masz szansę zrobić "tanio i dobrze".
Ale bez konsekwencji, żelaznej konsekwencji nie dacie rady.

Żona naciska na romantyczny kominek, taki najtańszy, bez płaszcza wodnego? - NIE.
Może jednak zrobić garaż, żeby auto nie stało na dziesięciostopniowym mrozie? - NIE.
NIE, NIE, NIE - tych nie będzie bardzo dużo.

Podam przykład z własnej budowy.
Potrzebuję szopę/komórkę/garaż na czas budowy. Najprościej było kupić tani metalowy garaż 2x3 na Allegro. Siedem, osiem stów. Znalazłem przechodzoną drewnianą komórkę 2,4x2,4, do własnego złożenia. 300zł + wypożyczenie przyczepki + brakujące deski + gwoździe + jakaś podła papa + pomoc szwagrów + kilkanaście godzin nieobecności w domu. Razem 400zł. Połowa ceny. Warto było? Ktoś powie, że na gównianą szopkę nie będzie poświęcał tyle czasu. Dla mnie było warto.

Ponieważ dopiero latem będziemy ciągnąć wodociąg, a wodę potrzebuję od wiosny, postanowiłem wykopać studnię. Znalazłem znajomego wyposażonego we wiertnicę własnej roboty i wraz z nim i szwagrami wierciliśmy tę dziurę. Kilka solidnych dni nam to zajęło, ponieważ warstwa wodonośna była dopiero w trzecim otworze.
Pompa będzie ręczna - znajomy pożyczył uszkodzoną, ja musiałem tylko dokupić natłoczkę za 40zł. Filtr kupiłem we firmie warszawskiej. Taki sam w sklepie w moim mieście, a więc bez wysyłki, był 80zł droższy. Studnia nieskończona, ale szacuję, że całkowite koszty, z osprzętem, zamkną się w kwocie 500zł. Tyle zachodu. Warto/nie warto?

Ogrodzenie. Możesz - klasycznie - ogrodzić budowę instalacją ze stempli i siatki leśnej a później, po wybudowaniu domu, postawić metalowe słupki ze zwykłą siatką od najtańszego sprzedawcy z twojej okolicy (ja tak początkowo planowałem). Ale możesz też od razu kupić na Allegro stare rurki, wiertnicę ręczną, najtańszą siatkę. Rurki pomalować, własnoręcznie osadzić i naciągnąć siatką. I nie zawracać sobie głowy ogrodzeniem ze stempli i siatki leśnej. Kilka(naście) stów w kieszeni.

Kibelek dla budujących.
Nie wynajmę Toi-Toi'a, choć to "czyste" i bezproblemowe, tylko sam sklecę coś własnymi (i tych biednych szwagrów) rękoma.

I tak na każdym etapie.
Nie twierdzę, że "twarde" uwarunkowania nie mają znaczenia, ale tanie budowanie w dużym stopniu, większym niż można by sądzić "siedzi" w głowie.

I pamiętaj, że "każda sroka...." i często spotkasz się z zachętą do jakiegoś rozwiązania, bo inwestor takie właśnie rozwiązanie zastosował więc chce, często nieświadomie, udowodnić innym ale przede wszystkim sobie że... dokonał słusznego wyboru (próbkę masz w tym wątku, a nawet mój post nie jest od tego wolny).
Nic nie zastąpi własnej mózgownicy.

----------


## Pawlo111

Ale możnz np.w tym czasie zająć się tym co umiemy i zarobić te a może i większe pieniądze w czsie którym tak usilnie kombinujemy jak zaoszczędzić kolejną stówkę.
Powtażam zdrowy umiar najważniejszy.

----------


## Rafter

Kup działkę, ale brakującą kasę pożycz od rodziny i rzetelnie spłać.
Omijaj banki z daleka.

W miedzyczasie myśl co dalej.
Jeżeli zawodowo masz stabilne zabezpieczenie, to wtedy bierz kredyt pod zastaw działki i wchodź w budowę.
I jak się mówi: Jak zaczniesz, to i skończysz

----------


## kaszpir007

> I jak się mówi: Jak zaczniesz, to i skończysz


 Taaa ...  Do budowy należy podchodzić chłodno i pesymistycznie ...  Tylko takie podejście pomoże albo zbudować dom , albo nie wpaść w wielkie kłopoty ...  Niedaleko mnie jest mnóstwo takich niedokończonych marzeń , które stoją już kilka lat i stoją ...  Nie trzeba być wielkim matematykiem aby wiedzieć że żaden bank nie udzieli im kredytu , bo mają dochód na rodzinę 3 osobową 3300zł , czyli 1100zł na osobę. Dodatkowo nie mają żadnego majątku ... Żaden bank nie udzieli im kredytu ...  Chłopak nie zna się na budownictwie a wy mu sugerujecie aby wszystko sam robił.    Ludzie nie wpadajcie w paranoje. Nie każdy do tego się nadaje i wielu lepiej niech samemu nie próbuje bo może skończyć się tragedią.  Budowa domu to nie budowa budy dla psa , która jak się nie uda lub zawali to nie będzie szkoda czasu ani pieniedzy ...   Szwagier który coś się zna to za mało , bo wątpie aby ktoś nawet z rodziny robił coś za darmo , jeśli w tym samym czasie może zarobić.  Czas kosztuje i sądzenie że ktoś będzie coś za darmo robił jest dziwne i nawet powiem niestosowne ... Tym bardziej że jak ktoś się zna na tym to na brak pracy nie narzeka i jego czas kosztuje ...   Ludzie mają marzenia , ale nie wszystkie da się spełnić a w niektórych przypadkach trzeba mocno stąpać po ziemii , bo patrzenie na świat w różowych kolorach źle się kończy ...  Moja rada dla pytającego w tym wątku.  Kupić ziemię i traktować ją jako lokatę kapitału. Tyle że sprawdzić czy można nazwać to lokatą kapitału.  Niedaleko mnie jak gmina wystawiała działki , to był przetarg i działki schodziły jak świeże bułeczki i to po cenach dużo dużo wyższych niż wystawione. Jak nie ma zainteresowania tymi działkami to coś z nimi jest nie tak ...  Albo są w mało atrakcyjnej lokalizacji , albo problemy z uzbrojeniem , albo teren podmokły/zalewowy i itd ... Więc najpierw sprawdzić czemu tak tanio i czy można to traktować jako lokatę kapitału ...   Obecnie niemalże każdy rolnik wydziela &quot;działki budowlane&quot; i bardzo często większość z nich jest bardzo mało ciekawa. Są w jakimś środku lasu , gdzie dojazd prowadzi dróżką leśną lub polną , daleko od &quot;mediów&quot; i itd ... Taka działka to nie jest lokata kapitału , bo po pierwszy większych opadach lub w zimie dojazd do swojej posesji będzie nie możliwy , a urząd/gmina/miasto drogi leśnej/polnej nie odśnieży ...    Żyjemy w dziwnym kraju gdzie każdy uważa że ma odpowiednie kwalifikacje i wiedzę aby zbudować dom.

----------


## Baba_Budowniczy

Kaszpir - dokładnie tak. Ja budowę skończyłam, o dziwo zgodnie z założonym budżetem i mieszkam sobie spokojnie, żeby nie było, że jestem niezrealizowany malkontent  :wink: 

Jeszcze dodam - oczywiście można mieszkać w niskobudżetowym domku z blaszanym garażem i płotem z czegokolwiek, tylko kwestia - czy to jest ten sam dom, który zamierzaliśmy budować? Co innego, jak ktoś sobie założy pewien niski standard z czystą premedytacją, świadomością konsekwencji i to mu odpowiada, a co innego jeśli "tak wyjdzie" i trzeba np mieszkać rok z dziećmi w totalnie niewykończonym domu i na rozwalonej zapylonej posesji. Uwierzcie - to nie jest fajne.

Specjalnie wspomniałam o piecu na paliwo stałe - widziałam sytuację, w której żona zostawała sama w domu na dłużej, bała się tego pieca jak diabeł święconej wody i klęła aż dach odskakiwał  :cool: . Jak się człowiek decyduje na oszczędności grubszego kalibru, wypada wiedzieć co za nimi stoi. Bo to później zostaje, a domu się nie buduje za karę chyba. Później już mniej jest ważne czy to i owo było tanie, tylko czy się sprawdza, jest wygodne i niezawodne.
 Tak jak szambo - na początku wielu mieszczuchów wzrusza tylko ramionami na wieść, że będzie szambo, bo nie wie, co się za tym kryje. A później - wiadomo, nie jest to tragedia - ale uciążliwe. Zwłaszcza, jak "pszczółka" nie jest się w stanie w zimie przekopać na posesję. 
Później poziom entuzjazmu z posiadania domu opada, liczy sie, czy jest fajny i wygodny, czy mniej. W przypadku oszczędzania na wszystkim dużo łatwiej wybudować sobie mniej wygodną wersję domu i do tego słabo sprzedawalną jak już go będziemy mieli dosyć.

Nie chcę podcinać nikomu skrzydeł, ale naprawdę warto o kilku rzeczach pomyśleć nie tylko pod kątem ekonomicznym, ale też przyszłego użytkowania i wartości na rynku wtórnym.

----------


## panfotograf

Mam dom 155m pow. użytkowej +garaż na 2 samochody i kotłownia.
Tynki wewnętrzne + katrongipsy kosztowały mnie ok 25 tys., ocieplenie od zewnątrz  ok. 30 tys.
Jak chcecie zbudować dom za 100 tys?
Oczywiście - można zrobić to samemu. Tylko samemu będziemy budować 10 lat.
Też wiele rzeczy robię samemu, ale po pracy czasu jest niewiele.

Niektóre oszczędności na jakości materiałów mogą wyjść drogo.

----------


## robdk

> ...
> Ktoś inny (przepraszam Was, nie chcę teraz sprawdzać jacy to byli forumowicze) pisał o styropianie o lambdzie 0,031. Super, tylko że (prawie) zawsze zastosowanie grubszej warstwy styropianu o gorszych parametrach będzie tańsze. A że "zrobi się bunkier"? Kwestia wyboru.
> ...


Poczułem się wywołany  :wink:  Mojej wypowiedzi troszkę nie zrozumiałeś, bo pokazałem, że można budować tanio ale niekoniecznie z kiepskich materiałów. A w pewne rzeczy warto zainwestować bo to się zwróci. Nie chodzi tylko o wybudowanie domu, ale późniejsze jego utrzymanie gdy w dodatku ma się kredyt na plecach.
Często się widzi tu na forum ludzi którzy się dziwią w takie a nie inne rozwiązania. Ja tylko dodam, że mam śmieciucha w kotłowni sprzężonego z buforem i palę raz na 4 dni przy obecnych temperaturach (-3stC , -5stC) ale każdy ma swój rozum i preferencje oraz gust a o tym się nie dyskutuje  :smile: 


PS
Acha jeszcze dodam, że moje ocieplenie ma 20 cm z cieplejszego styropianu...

----------


## robdk

> Mam dom 155m pow. użytkowej +garaż na 2 samochody i kotłownia.
> Tynki wewnętrzne + katrongipsy kosztowały mnie ok 25 tys., ocieplenie od zewnątrz  ok. 30 tys.
> Jak chcecie zbudować dom za 100 tys?
> Oczywiście - można zrobić to samemu. Tylko samemu będziemy budować 10 lat.
> Też wiele rzeczy robię samemu, ale po pracy czasu jest niewiele.
> 
> Niektóre oszczędności na jakości materiałów mogą wyjść drogo.


Mnie tynki wewnętrzne + wylewka + ocieplenie kosztowało razem 25 tyś. zł i nic przy tym nie kiwnąłem palcem. Cena z materiałami. Dom parterowy 107m2.
Jak widać projekt sporo rzeczy determinuje  :wink:  Więc można czy nie?
Wszystko się rozbija o to co chcemy osiągnąć. Niski budżet zobowiązuje do rozwiązań pod niego skrojonych, więc odpadają powierzchnie użytkowe powyżej 110m2 nie wspomnę o powierzchni całkowitej itp, itd.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Poczułem się wywołany  Mojej wypowiedzi troszkę nie zrozumiałeś, bo pokazałem, że można budować tanio ale niekoniecznie z kiepskich materiałów. A w pewne rzeczy warto zainwestować bo to się zwróci. Nie chodzi tylko o wybudowanie domu, ale późniejsze jego utrzymanie gdy w dodatku ma się kredyt na plecach.
> Często się widzi tu na forum ludzi którzy się dziwią w takie a nie inne rozwiązania. Ja tylko dodam, że mam śmieciucha w kotłowni sprzężonego z buforem i palę raz na 4 dni przy obecnych temperaturach (-3stC , -5stC) ale każdy ma swój rozum i preferencje oraz gust a o tym się nie dyskutuje 
> PS
> Acha jeszcze dodam, że moje ocieplenie ma 20 cm z cieplejszego styropianu...


Nie krytykuję. Wiesz, ja sam choruję na lepszy styropian. Ale jak sobie przeliczam koszty ocieplenia i współczynnik przegrody, wzdycham tylko i zaczynam kombinować jak przytwierdzić grubszą warstwę gorszego styropianu. Jakby nie patrzeć wyjdzie taniej. Chociaż z OZC wynika, że zmiana 20cm zwykłego (tak mam w planach) na 20 szarego lub 25 zwykłego nie przynosi dużych oszczędności. Z trzeciej strony jestem pewien, że jeszcze za naszego życia ceny nośników energii osiągną niebotycznie wartości...

----------


## EZS

> Taaa ... Do budowy należy podchodzić chłodno i pesymistycznie ... Tylko takie podejście pomoże albo zbudować dom , albo nie wpaść w wielkie kłopoty ....


No właśnie, takie podejście ma mój mąż. W związku z tym nie dał się namówić na budowę jak mieliśmy lat 25 i byliśmy goli, jak święci tureccy. Wtedy dom nie był mu potrzebny, było dobrze jak było...
A teraz żałuje tych lat, przyznaje, że budowa po 40 wymaga znacznie więcej wysiłku, nawet jeżeli są już jakieś pieniadze, Już siły nie te, entuzjazm nie ten. A patrząc wstecz - spokojnie byśmy dali radę.
tak więc problem jest nie w budowaniu, wygodach itd, ale w psychice. 
jeden ma, co ma i mu wystarczy, bo nie wyobraża sobie inaczej, inny chce ciągle wiecej i więcej niezależnie od niewygód i wyrzeczeń po drodze. 
Nie muszę chyba wyjasniać, że to ci drudzy napedzają nam swiat  :wink: 

A niewykończone domy? Nie zawsze świadczą o zapaści finansowej. Z trzech takich domów w mojej okolicy - jeden został tak źle zbudowany (zamaka), że właściciel nie chce go kończyć i szuka naiwnego, który kupi, drugi należał do znajomego małżeństwa, które po drodze się rozpadło z powodów bynajmniej nie budowlano-finansowych a trzeci nie wiem  :smile:

----------


## desmear

zacznij od spaceru do banków. nie widzę, żeby nic nie mając i przy tej pensji na trójkę bank dał Ci jakiś kredyt.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> zacznij od spaceru do banków. nie widzę, żeby nic nie mając i przy tej pensji na trójkę bank dał Ci jakiś kredyt.


I to jest z pewnością mur, o który się odbijesz. Przykro mi bardzo.

Ale jeżeli jesteście w wieku do 35 lat, i nie macie pilnych dużych zakupów np. samochód, to ja bym się zastanowił dziś nad działką.

----------


## Pawciuniu

To i ja wrzucę swoje 5 groszy 
Jesteśmy z mężem w trakcie budowy,  właściwie to już wykańczamy dom . 
Dom nie jest mały a i jego bryła nie jest prosta. 
Budując go wcale nie wybieraliśmy gorszych jakościowo materiałów , przeciwnie zależało nam na jakości  
znacznie obniżylibyśmy koszty gdybyśmy np , zamiast dachówki ceramicznej kupili blachodachówkę , gdybyśmy zamiast okien obustronnie kololorowych 6-komorowych wybrali białe 5-komorowe , to są tylko 2 przykłady ale mogę je mnożyć . 
Chcę powiedzieć że mając 200 tys można wybudować dom o powierzchni 110 m2 i można go wykończyć . 
Warunek bardzo  dużo pracy własnej  no i trzeba szukać nie kupować w pierwszym lepszym składzie , dzwonić , szukać w internecie różnice w cenach materiałów są gigantyczne . 

Co do kwestii zarobków , nie chce się wypowiadać .
Bo jedni żyją za 1500 zł/mies a dla innych  10 tys to za mało . 
Jednak uważam ze trzeba myśleć perspektywicznie , w przyszłości możecie zmienić pracę na lepszą i lepiej płatną , ale może się wydarzyć  że jedno z was straci pracę i wtedy z jednej pensji trzeba będzie zapłacić ratę kredytu  i utrzymać rodzinę . 
Tą kwestię musicie rozważyć sami bo to bardzo poważna decyzja . 
Myśmy zaryzykowali . 

Trzymam kciuki i życzę powodzenia 

pozdrawiam 
Anka

----------


## sadek125

Kurcze gdybym miał już działke nawet bym nie mrugnął okiem tylko zaczynałbym budowe. Wiadomo na luksusy nie mam co liczyc przy tych dochodach ale z żoną nie mamy dużych wymagań, tylko aby byc na swoim. W banku już byłem ale nic konkretnego mi nie powiedzieli mogę liczyc jedynie na około 250 tyś ale to też tak orientacyjnie. Myśle ze rodzice mogli by nam pomóc i zastawic około 2ha ziemi pod kredyt(1ha ok. 25 tys.)+ program rodzina na swoim z pracy dostałbym na budowę około 15 tys. Czaszka mi już się grzeje  :Smile:

----------


## EZS

no to jakieś perespektywy jednak są  :smile: 
Nie grzej czaszki, ale powoli, krok po kroku realizuj, co zamierzyłeś. Kartkę, długopis, plan dzialana, podział obowiązków (ja do banku, ty do gminy) i powoli naprzód.

----------


## markoos

sadek no powiem szczerze że pytając się nie dostaniesz jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Bo jedni dadzą radę wybudować za 200 tys a dla drugich będzie to za mało. Na to skłąda się wiele czynników.
Czy budują sami, czy nie, wybór materiałów, itd itd.
Musisz poczytać forum kto co za ile zrobił, (duuużo czytać),  później poszukać taniej hurtowni noi wszystko przeliczyć. Wtedy podjąć decyzję. 


ja postanowiłem wybudować dom za 150tys
z tym że mam już działkę i to w sumie uzbrojoną (jedynie brak gazu, ale to mi nie potrzebne) ogrodzona zwykłą siatką.
Noi jak narazie wszystko robiłem sam z ojcem. Żaden z nas nie jest budowlańcem, sporo czytamy, pytamy i szukamy jak co zrobić.
Narazie fundamenty (łopatami  :smile:  ), ocieplenie ściany fund.,  rozprowadzenie kanalizacji, ściany I kondygnacji i strop zrobiliśmy sami. w 5 miesięcy (od maja do końca września)
Teraz zima więc zbieram siły i informacje jak zrobić samemu dach oraz instalacje CO.  
Elektryka i instalacje wodno-kanalizacyjne to pikuś. wylewki i tynki też powinniśmy sobie poradzić

Na początku plan jest taki żeby wykończyć parter, poddasze zostawiamy na później.
Oczywiście nie wliczam w to wykończenia tarasów, ogrodu, jakiegos pieknego ogrodzenia z klinkieru, kostki brukowej.

Lekko nie było, ale po wykonaniu tego wszystkiego myślę że zmieszczę się w założonej kwocie  :smile: 
Jeśli oczywiście żona nie będzie namawiać na jakieś duperelki itp  :wink:

----------


## gumis107

Witam .Ciezko Ci bedzie cos wybudowac przy tak niskich dochodach .Raczej nastawilbym sie na kupienie czegos do kapitalki ,ale tu pojawia sie problem co kupic.Nie ladowalbym sie w zadne budownictwo po 45 roku ,bo wtedy sie budowalo z tego co bylo na rynku  i oszczedzalo na maxa na materialach(przydzialy braki materialow itp).Jezeli z pelna swiadomoscia zdecydujesz sie na zakup czegos do remontu to pomysl raczej o bardziej wiekowych budowlach ,bo z perspektywy kilkudzisiaciu lat to ma przyszlosc,a nie wspolczesne budownictwo.Po patrza na domu z przed 30-40 lat czesto maja wartosc ujemna ,tzn dzialka na ktorej stoi taka kostka jest wiecej warta przeliczajac na ary niz dom z ta dzialka ,ale domu wyburyzc czesta nie mozesz ,bo dzialka przestanie byc budowlana ,remontowac kostki sie nie oplaca ,bo koszt takiego remontu przekracza wartosc budowy nowego domu  i podobna sytuacja bedzie miala miejsce z wieloma aktualnie budowanymi domami /wg dzisiejszej mody .Natomist jezeli kupisz cos wiekowego,stylowego do remontu ,masz od razu dach nad glowa ,zas remont mozesz rozlozyc w czasie ,a co za tym idzie drastycznie obnizysz koszta ,bo masz czas na pzremyslenie wielu rzeczy i szukanie roznych okazji.Wierz mi da sie , mnie koszt metra kw ,wyszedl mniej wiecej 1/10 cen obowiazujacych na rynku,sasiadka ktora kupila dom z kilkoma sporymi parcelami ( czesc przeksztacila i sprzedala jako budowlane)  7 lat temu za 40 tys zl ,dzis chce za ten dom  po kapitalce ok 600tys zl  ( koszt remontu na oko ok 100-150tys zl ,liczac prace ekipy,sama raczej nie dzialala za wiele ,bo to profesor U.J) .Zgromadz troche wiecej kasy ,i szukaj czegos do kapitalki ,ale wiekowego i niezawilgoconego.Jezeli wezmiesz sie dzis za budowe zgodnie z obowiazujacymi trendami to dom ktory w trudzie wybudujesz w pocie czola  za kilkadzisiat lat byc g... wart ,owszem mzona i dzis wybudowac dom stylowy,w/g tradycyjnej technologi ktory nie bedzie tracil na wartosci ,ale to duzo wieksze koszta ,a na to Cie nie stac.Pzdr

----------


## Betusia35

> Jako ze to mój pierwszy post Witam wszystkich!
> Wraz z żoną mocno zastanawiamy sie nad budowa domu jednorodzinnego o wielkości ok. 110m2.
> Sęk w tym ze nie mamy praktycznie żadnych oszczednosci (15 tyś) ani działki pod budowe.
> Do rzeczy na oku mamy działke o wymiarach 23 na 49m za ok 30 tys. Łaczne dochodzy moje i żony na reke to ok 3300zł.
> Zastanawiamy sie wogóle czy jest sens strartowac z naszymi dochodami na taka inwestycje czy nie przerośnie to naszych możliwości???
> Dom budowany byłby systemem gospodarczym, mam szwagra który dużo by mi pomógł. Na oku nie mamy jeszcze zadnego konkretnego projektu.
> Wczesniej zastanawialismy sie nad zakupem domu z rynku wtórnego ale ceny takich domów to juz kosmos przykladowo dom 150,2 do drobnego remontu zaczyna sie od 300 tys wiec mocno myslimy nad budowa. Narazie mamy gdzie mieszkac(u rodziców)
> Jeśli pomyliłem działy z góry przepraszam. Prosze Was o jakies dobre  i szczere rady.



Witam, na swoim przykładzie powiem tak: dom o pow. użytkowej 120 m2 plus garaż ok. 20 m2 z dachem dwuspadowym, budowany systemem gospodarczym w sensie osobistego wyszukiwania fachowców - ekip do budowy, i materiałów kosztował do etapu SSZ tj. z oknami, drzwiami, dachówką ceramiczną kosztował 136.000,-, w tym wszelkie dokumenty dot. budowy, notarialne, ogrodzenie za kwotę ok. 7000 zł., instalacja elektryczna 6000 zł. I myślę, że gdybym miała jeszcze jakieś 80000 - 100000 to dałabym radę do stanu deweloperskiego. Powodzenia!!

----------


## gumis107

do Aruro 72   Wszytsko zalezy jak to  robisz jakie masz pojecie jaki jest to dom itd.Mnie kapitalka dolu domu lacznie w wyposazeniem w antykach kosztowal ok 400zl/m.kw(fakt antyki mialem za poldarmo i umie je odnawiac) ,duzo mojej pracy i jeszcze wiecej myslenia szukania ,czytania itp. Oczywiscie ,jest duzo domow ktorych nie wziolbym za darmo ,bo sie ich nie oplaca robic ,gdyz koszt remontu przewyzsza wartosc domu po remoncie ,ale sa tez takie ktore bardzo oplaca sie remontowac .Co zas sie tyczy tzw' nowoczesnych norm " i ogolnie nowoczesnosci to o wielu materialach (np styropian ,welna mineralna ) i rozwiazaniach ( np: solarne podgrzewacze ,elektrownie wiatrowe ) mam jak najgorsze zdanie ,gdyz z perspektywy czasu jest to nieoplacalne i nieekonomicze , no tyle ze dzis jest to cool i trendy.Wierz mi dom mam cieply zima ,zimny latem i nie zaiwestowalem w niego wiele ,fakt mam grube sciany z dosc wiekowej cegly i racjonalnie rozwiazane ogrzewanie (min. kominek w mieszkalnej antycznej piwnicy)

----------


## EZS

> Witam, na swoim przykładzie powiem tak: dom o pow. użytkowej 120 m2 plus garaż ok. 20 m2 z dachem dwuspadowym, budowany systemem gospodarczym w sensie osobistego wyszukiwania fachowców - ekip do budowy, i materiałów kosztował do etapu SSZ tj. z oknami, drzwiami, dachówką ceramiczną kosztował 136.000,-, w tym wszelkie dokumenty dot. budowy, notarialne, ogrodzenie za kwotę ok. 7000 zł., instalacja elektryczna 6000 zł. I myślę, że gdybym miała jeszcze jakieś 80000 - 100000 to dałabym radę do stanu deweloperskiego. Powodzenia!!


nie miej zludzeń. SSZ jest najfajniejszą częscią budowy. mnie kosztował 120 tyś a cały dom 350. Jesteś na etapie, na którym zaczyna się ładować pieniądze w pierdoły, ktore trzeba kupić, a wcale ich nie widać. Zrozumiałam to przy glupich wyłącznikach i gniazdkach. I sama nie wiem, w co te 200 tyś weszlo, bo ani mebli nie kupowałam ani żadnych szaleńst nie robiłam  :sad:

----------


## Mały

A propos starych domków - niestety miałem ostatnio ( trochę to już trwa) robić w takim instalację -masakra jakaś - ludki dali sporo siana na chawirę, która na dzień dzisiejszy już zżarła następną połowę tego co wybecalowali za niego( wieszam grzejniki, a wiertło wpada razem z wiertarką w mur), ściany tak krzywe, że różnica pionu to jakieś 12-15 cm / 2,5m wysokości ściany...
 Szkoda kasy.
 A domki ze słomy i gliny - mogę podać kontakt do kolegi - miał juz projekt, ale cos się z pomysłodawcą pogibało.
http://biobudownictwo.org/technologi...-gliny-i-somy/
 Sam o tym myślałem, ale musiałbym wziąć sporo urlopu, a kto by za mnie pracował?

----------


## inwent

Wracając do meritum. Wybudowanie domu za 200 tys, (w którym da się zamieszkać), jest nierealne. Oczywiście postawisz budynek, przykryjesz i wstawisz okna. A potem przyjdzie czas na wnętrza a przede wszystkim na instalacje - elektrykę, CO, CW, itd. Oczywiście życzę powodzenia i wybudowania domku. Masę ludzi Ci w tym pomoże na FM.

----------


## Barthelemy

j/w 

Po mimo, ze wiekszosc prac wykonywalem tylko z bratem to i tak, gruntowy remont mojego starego domu wyniosl do dzis ponad 240tys. zl, (i powiem ze szalu nie ma) a pewnie bede musial jeszcze wlozyc conajmniej 50tys.

----------


## gumis107

> j/w 
> 
> Po mimo, ze wiekszosc prac wykonywalem tylko z bratem to i tak, gruntowy remont mojego starego domu wyniosl do dzis ponad 240tys. zl, (i powiem ze szalu nie ma) a pewnie bede musial jeszcze wlozyc conajmniej 50tys.


Bo zeby robic stary dom TO PRZED ZAKUPEM!!!! trzeba miec o nim jakies pojecie .Sa domu drewniane ocieplane trzcina ,ktore trzeba na ogol omijac szerokim lukiem ,sa domu z bali drewninych i z nimi roznie bywa ,ale ,musi sie sprawdzic stan drewna,sa tez wiekowe domu z cegly kamienia i je jest najaltwiej sprawdzic od reki .Kupujac dom sprawdzenie domu i prowizoryczny kosztorys zajol mi kilkanscie minut ,sprawdzilem grubosc scian (szczena mi siadla sciany zewnetrzne do 90cm grubosci), popatrzylem,iz dom pomimo ,ze nie byl 2 lata zamieszkaly to tapety nie odeszly ,wiec wilgosci nie ma ,za zgoda sprzedajacego odkulem kawalek miejsca w ktorym najbardziej mogl przemarzac ,sprawdzilem wiezbe i przecikenie dachowek i juz wiedzialem na czym stoje .Mnie remont polowy dom(2 pokoje piwnica mieszkalna ,2 kominki kuchnia lazienka ,pelne wyposazenie) kosztowal ok 20tys zl ,fakt duzo rzeczy kupowalem okazyjnie ,bo mi sie nie spieszylo,wiec moglem czekac na okazje .Sumujac ,jezeli trafia sie stara murowana chalupa robiona tradycyjnymi metodami (kamien cegla  majaca  min 80 lat )do remontu  stabilna konstrukcyjnie to przy dobrej cenie moze sie to oplacici,jezeli jest to badziew z cyklu ; drewno glina trzcina otreby , to mozna przymoczyc.Acha zeby nie bylo tak lekko ,jakbym zatrudnil firme i kupowal wyposazenie "normalnie" to kosztowaloby mnie to  duzo wiecej niz  100 tys zl. i tu sa oszczednosci ,tylko trzeba sie na czyms w miare znac Pzdr

----------


## gumis107

> A propos starych domków - niestety miałem ostatnio ( trochę to już trwa) robić w takim instalację -masakra jakaś - ludki dali sporo siana na chawirę, która na dzień dzisiejszy już zżarła następną połowę tego co wybecalowali za niego( wieszam grzejniki, a wiertło wpada razem z wiertarką w mur), ściany tak krzywe, że różnica pionu to jakieś 12-15 cm / 2,5m wysokości ściany...
>  Szkoda kasy.
>  A domki ze słomy i gliny - mogę podać kontakt do kolegi - miał juz projekt, ale cos się z pomysłodawcą pogibało.
> http://biobudownictwo.org/technologi...-gliny-i-somy/
>  Sam o tym myślałem, ale musiałbym wziąć sporo urlopu, a kto by za mnie pracował?


Bo inwesor jest doopa,w starej chalupie na ogol zostawia sie gole sciany,jezeli ktos usiluje szklem  tylek utrzec i robi "jak najtaniej" to potem sa takie efekty,swoja droga niezly imwestor  ,bo zeby nie wyrownac 15cm roznicy na scianach ,zostawic badziwie na nich w ktore wpada wiertlo  to trzeba miec nie po kolei pod deklem.Pzdr

----------


## kurt76

> nie miej zludzeń. SSZ jest najfajniejszą częscią budowy. mnie kosztował 120 tyś a cały dom 350. Jesteś na etapie, na którym zaczyna się ładować pieniądze w pierdoły, ktore trzeba kupić, a wcale ich nie widać. Zrozumiałam to przy glupich wyłącznikach i gniazdkach. I sama nie wiem, w co te 200 tyś weszlo, bo ani mebli nie kupowałam ani żadnych szaleńst nie robiłam


Otoz to, niestety przyszli "inwestorzy" zafascynowani klasa betonu komorkowego, czy wyzszoscia termoorganiki nad swissporem tego nie chca przyjac do siebie!

Nie da rady za 200 tys i basta, i lepiej nie podpuszczac innych bo moze to sie skonczyc PRAWDZIWA TRAGEDIA ZYCIOWA!

----------


## Andja

sadek125

moim zdaniem chcesz się porwać z motyką na słońce.

mam dochody co najmniej 2x większe niż wasze, działkę, ze 150tys. gotówki i cały czas mam obawy i nie zaczynam budowy.
nie zamierzam rezygnować z corocznych wczasów, jakiś drobnych przyjemności (np. wypad na weekend majowy gdzieś w góry). trzeba co parę lat zmienić samochód (na taki 3-4 letni). już nie wspomnę o tym, że jak działka daleko od "cywilizacji" to konieczny jest 2-gi środek transportu, a jak dziecko dorośnie to i 3-ci. ktoś napisał "małe dzieci, małe wydatki". święta racja!!!!! moja nastoletnia pociecha kosztuje mnie obecnie ze 600zł/m-c (bilet m-czny, zajęcia dodatkowe, telefon, kieszonkowe, ciuchy itp).

jeżeli z działką jest wszystko OK to kupcie ją i myślcie przede wszystkim jak zwiększyć dochody. przy obecnych obawiam się, że nie dostaniecie kredytu.

pozdrawiam i powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## krzys_i_aga

Niedaleko mnie stoją dwa domy w stanie surowym zamkniętym, których właściciele też chcieli postawić dom za 200.000 zł. Teraz mają kredyt i dom w którym jeszcze długo, długo nie zamieszkają. A jak jedna z osób straci pracę ? Moim zdanie domu 110 m2 za 200tk się nie wybuduje i basta.

----------


## Pawciuniu

sadek125

Nie uzyskasz jednoznacznej odpowiedzi bo jedni dom o podobnej powierzchni wybudowali za kwotę która znacznie przekroczyła 200 tys a inni 
zmieścili się w tej kwocie (choć tych jest znaczna mniejszość) wszystko sprowadza się do sposobu budowania , indywidualnego udziału w budowie i zaangażowaniu nie tylko w prace budowlane ale także w logistyczną i organizacyjną stronę budowy . 
Decyzję musisz podjąć sam i raczej kalkulując chłodno . 

A tak na marginesie to trochę mnie wkurza jak ludzie piszą że "nie da się i basta" tylko dlatego że im się nie udało zmieścić w tej kwocie .
Ja osobiście znam kilka osób którym się udało .

----------


## boja

Marzyć można i trzeba. Wybudować za 200 tys. można, ale uważam, że z wykończeniem będzie problem. Kupiliśmy gotowy projekt i podany w nim koszt prawie nam się zgadza. Gdyby więc od kosztów od wybranego projektu odliczył to, co możemy zrobić sami, to wyszłoby, czy stać mnie na dany dom, czy nie.

----------


## gumis107

Warto sie tez zastanowic ile bedzie wynoisl calkowity koszt domu wraz z odsetkami , bo IMHO jakby nie liczac to majac takie dochody jak zalozyciel tego temtu to calkowity koszt kredytu z odsetkami to MINIMUM OK 600 TYS ZL !!!!, zas biorac pod uwage ,iz nie dysponuje praktycznie zadnymi wolnymi srodkami to moze sie zle skonczyc , bo ani kredyt nie bedzie splacany ,ani dom wybudowany.Musie sie miec wieksze dochody po prostu , wiecej kasy odlozonej ,lub robic cos mniejszym kosztem niz 200 tys zl ,cos ,cos co moze zarabiac na siebie np; na wynajeciu.Inaczej sie nie da

----------


## Barthelemy

> Bo zeby robic stary dom TO PRZED ZAKUPEM!!!!


Tak sklada sie, ze dom mnie nic nie kosztowal, w zasadzie zalezalo mi bardziej na dzialce, gdyz znajduje sie w doskonalej lokalizacji. Szczerze mowiac, mozna byloby wyremontowac go i za 50 tys. bo budynek byl w bardzo dobrym stanie, ale dysponujac suma 200 tys.  postanowilem go gruntownie wyremowtowac, wiec ze starego domu pozostaly tylko grube 45cm sciany nosne z czerwonej cegly, budynek w tej chwili niczym nie odbiega od nowo powstalych budynkow, a wrecz smiem powiedziec, ze jest duzo solidniejszy. Niestety, aby to osiagnac musialem sporo przekroczyc moj planowany budzet, gdyz jest bardzo wiele kosztow ukrytych, ktorych nie sposob przewidziec w zadnym kosztorysie.

----------


## EZS

> sadek125
> 
> moim zdaniem chcesz się porwać z motyką na słońce.
> 
> mam dochody co najmniej 2x większe niż wasze, działkę, ze 150tys. gotówki i cały czas mam obawy i nie zaczynam budowy.
> nie zamierzam rezygnować z corocznych wczasów, jakiś drobnych przyjemności (np. wypad na weekend majowy gdzieś w góry). trzeba co parę lat zmienić samochód (na taki 3-4 letni). już nie wspomnę o tym, że jak działka daleko od "cywilizacji" to konieczny jest 2-gi środek transportu, a jak dziecko dorośnie to i 3-ci. ktoś napisał "małe dzieci, małe wydatki". święta racja!!!!! moja nastoletnia pociecha kosztuje mnie obecnie ze 600zł/m-c (bilet m-czny, zajęcia dodatkowe, telefon, kieszonkowe, ciuchy itp).
> 
> jeżeli z działką jest wszystko OK to kupcie ją i myślcie przede wszystkim jak zwiększyć dochody. przy obecnych obawiam się, że nie dostaniecie kredytu.
> 
> pozdrawiam i powodzenia


Przepraszam, ale ja mnie denerwują takie posty!!!!
Są ludzie, którzy nie wyskakują na weekendy, nie wyskakiwaliby też gdyby mieli na to. Są ludzie, znam takich, którzy zyją za 2500 w 3 osobowej rodzinie i nie narzekają, że im brakuje na przyjemności. Samochód można kupić 5 letni i jeździć nim jeszcze 10 lat bez specjalnych inwestycji (tego jestem pewna, taki kupiłam dla siebie) a dziecko na swój samochód zarobi sobie samo, nawet gdybym setkami sobie pokój mogła wytapetować, to ja nie kupię. 
Różne są modele życia a nie tylko ten z kolorowych pism .

----------


## Pawciuniu

> Przepraszam, ale ja mnie denerwują takie posty!!!!
> Są ludzie, którzy nie wyskakują na weekendy, nie wyskakiwaliby też gdyby mieli na to. Są ludzie, znam takich, którzy zyją za 2500 w 3 osobowej rodzinie i nie narzekają, że im brakuje na przyjemności. Samochód można kupić 5 letni i jeździć nim jeszcze 10 lat bez specjalnych inwestycji (tego jestem pewna, taki kupiłam dla siebie) a dziecko na swój samochód zarobi sobie samo, nawet gdybym setkami sobie pokój mogła wytapetować, to ja nie kupię. 
> Różne są modele życia a nie tylko ten z kolorowych pism .


Zgadzam się z Tobą w 100 %

----------


## brachol

co do 200 tys to ja to widzę tak:
dam musi być prosty i łatwy z budowie dach 2-spadowy powierzchnia max 110 m2 z poddaszem 
koszty materiałów
- fundamenty 10-13 tyś
- sciany - 7 tyś
- strop - 4 tyś
- więźba - 8 tyś
-kominy - 5 tyś
- dachówka - 8 tyś
- okna - 7 tyś
- tynki - 4 tyś
- elektryka - 4 tyś
- instalacje - 20 tyś
-ocieplenie - 11 tyś
- poddasze - 8 tyś
Razem 91 tyś powiedzmy niech będzie 100 tyś dochodzi oczywiście robocizna lekko licząc drugie tyle a pewnie więcej. Tak więc żeby za 200 tyś wybudować trzeba mieć działkę i podłączone media oraz wszystkie prace wykonać we własnym zakresie to powinno wystarczyć na wykończenie do zamieszkania.

----------


## Andja

> Przepraszam, ale ja mnie denerwują takie posty!!!!
> Są ludzie, którzy nie wyskakują na weekendy, nie wyskakiwaliby też gdyby mieli na to. Są ludzie, znam takich, którzy zyją za 2500 w 3 osobowej rodzinie i nie narzekają, że im brakuje na przyjemności. Samochód można kupić 5 letni i jeździć nim jeszcze 10 lat bez specjalnych inwestycji (tego jestem pewna, taki kupiłam dla siebie) a dziecko na swój samochód zarobi sobie samo, nawet gdybym setkami sobie pokój mogła wytapetować, to ja nie kupię. 
> Różne są modele życia a nie tylko ten z kolorowych pism .


nie denerwuj się tak bo Ci żyłka pęknie  :wink: 
skoro ktoś ma pieniądze i z nich nie korzysta  to znaczy że nie potrafi. pieniądze się zarabia po to, żeby z nich korzystać po zaspokojeniu podstawowych potrzeb. ale widzę, że Ty wolisz wytapetować sobie pokój niż pomóc dziecku - dla mnie dziwakiem jesteś i tyle.
też znam takich którzy żyją za 2500 i co z tego???
autor wątku ma być zadowolony, że zarabia 3300 i zaczynać budowę domu??? niech spojrzy na to szeroko a nie pakuje się w kredyt bo później to może być tragedia dopiero

pozdrawiam

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Andja błyskotliwa odpowiedź. Widać, że sroce spod ogona nie wypadłaś...

My, przed budową, określiliśmy jedną, fundamentalną zasadę. Źle idzie, pojawią się problemy finansowe - sprzedajemy chałupę w diabły. Obojętnie na jakim bylibyśmy etapie. Bez jakichkolwiek sentymentów.
Ze względu na dobrą lokalizację i duży wkład własnej pracy - stratni nie będziemy.

Uważam, że - dom za 200 tysięcy - w im mniejszym stopniu będzie projekcją własnych oczekiwań i marzeń, i w im większym stopniu wynikiem chłodnej, do bólu chłodnej, kalkulacji, tym większa szansa w powodzenie takiego przedsięwzięcia. Czasem mam wrażenie, że dom jest dla kobiet takim samym fetyszem, jak samochód dla facetów.

*Brachol*, błagam! Skrót od tysiąca to tys. nie tyś

Aaa, i jeszcze... Pamięta ktoś powiedzenie o fraku? Jak to szło?

----------


## EZS

> Uważam, że - dom za 200 tysięcy - w im mniejszym stopniu będzie projekcją własnych oczekiwań i marzeń, i w im większym stopniu wynikiem chłodnej, do bólu chłodnej, kalkulacji, tym większa szansa w powodzenie takiego przedsięwzięcia. Czasem mam wrażenie, że dom jest dla kobiet takim samym fetyszem, jak samochód dla facetów.
> 
> *Brachol*, błagam! Skrót od tysiąca to tys. nie tyś
> 
> Aaa, i jeszcze... Pamięta ktoś powiedzenie o fraku? Jak to szło?


Powiedzenie o fraku znam, nie widzę tu zastosowania. Chyba, że według ciebie hołota powinna siedzieć w czworakach a nie pchać się na salony, zarabiać skrzętnie, ich dzieci może będzie stać na jakąś kawalerkę w bloku a wnuki dopiero mogą dom wybudować. To miałeś na myśli?

----------


## EZS

> nie denerwuj się tak bo Ci żyłka pęknie 
> skoro ktoś ma pieniądze i z nich nie korzysta to znaczy że nie potrafi. pieniądze się zarabia po to, żeby z nich korzystać po zaspokojeniu podstawowych potrzeb. ale widzę, że Ty wolisz wytapetować sobie pokój niż pomóc dziecku - dla mnie dziwakiem jesteś i tyle.
> też znam takich którzy żyją za 2500 i co z tego???
> autor wątku ma być zadowolony, że zarabia 3300 i zaczynać budowę domu??? niech spojrzy na to szeroko a nie pakuje się w kredyt bo później to może być tragedia dopiero
> 
> pozdrawiam


Jeżeli ktoś ma pieniądze, to je powinien szanować. Bo szybko je mieć przestanie. Co pokazują nam również kolorowe czasopisma, więc masz szansę się dowiedzieć. 
A moje dziecko ma się nauczyć zarabiać samo, choćby po to, żeby zrozumieć co to znaczy.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Oj, czy koniecznie trzeba serwować uśmieszki, aby zasygnalizować drugie dno?
Ja ordynarnie do mojej przedmówczyni piłem.

----------


## gumis107

Sumujac ,majac dochody ok 3 tys.zl na 3 osoby nie ma szans by wybudowac dom na kredyt (nie wspominajac o mozliwosci uzyskania takiego kredytu bez zabezpieczen ) do tego nie znjac sie na budowlance.Po pierwsze na niskie dochody,po drugie taki kredyt dla banku to bylby kredyt super subprime ,wiec oprocentowanie tez byloby super wysokie ,optymistycznie biorac oprocentowanie kredytu  biorac po uwage dochody  kredytobiorca musialby splacic min ok 600tys. zl (raczej wiecej ,ale licze optymistycznie) ,wiec jaklby nie liczyc nie jest w stanie go splacic..Moze zakombinowac z czyms do remontu ,ale przy niskich dochodach to tez ryzyko.Po prostu musie sie wiecej zarabiac  i tyle ,koniec kropka ..Pzdr

----------


## gumis107

> Jako ze to mój pierwszy post Witam wszystkich!
> Wraz z żoną mocno zastanawiamy sie nad budowa domu jednorodzinnego o wielkości ok. 110m2.
> Sęk w tym ze nie mamy praktycznie żadnych oszczednosci (15 tyś) ani działki pod budowe.
> Do rzeczy na oku mamy działke o wymiarach 23 na 49m za ok 30 tys. Łaczne dochodzy moje i żony na reke to ok 3300zł.
> Zastanawiamy sie wogóle czy jest sens strartowac z naszymi dochodami na taka inwestycje czy nie przerośnie to naszych możliwości???
> Dom budowany byłby systemem gospodarczym, mam szwagra który dużo by mi pomógł. Na oku nie mamy jeszcze zadnego konkretnego projektu.
> Wczesniej zastanawialismy sie nad zakupem domu z rynku wtórnego ale ceny takich domów to juz kosmos przykladowo dom 150,2 do drobnego remontu zaczyna sie od 300 tys wiec mocno myslimy nad budowa. Narazie mamy gdzie mieszkac(u rodziców)
> Jeśli pomyliłem działy z góry przepraszam. Prosze Was o jakies dobre  i szczere rady.


Na Twoim miejscu nie mowlibym ,iz dom za 3 stowki to kosmos ,bo byc moze jest bardziej oplacalny pod wzgledem kredytu jak budowa domu.bierzesz kredyt 200 tys i budujesz , splacasz min1,5-  2 tys zl miesiecznie  i nic z tego nie wynika.Bieresz kredyt ,kupujesz dom za 3 stowki ,robisz remont na nascie-dziesiat tys ,raty masz ok 2-2,5 tys zl  ,a czynsz( o ile chalupa nadaje sie do wynajcia) podobny.Fakt urzeranie sie z lokatorami ,podatek itd ,Twoja wola ,ale jak widac ciezko bedzie budowac bez dochodow na kredycie .Pzdr

----------


## Andja

czy ja pisze o braku szacunku dla pieniędzy??? wyjazd na wczasy i kupno nowszego samochodu to też brak szacunku dla pieniądza???
fortuna kołem się toczy i doskonale wiem ile mnie (i oczywiście małżonkę) kosztowało pracy to co teraz posiadamy. dlatego nie porywam się na budowę domu i próbuję najpierw pomnożyć pieniądze aby nie pakować się w kredyty.

dziecko trzeba uczyć szanowania pieniądza od bajtla, a żeby dobrze zarabiało (każdy rodzic by tak chciał) to należy w nie inwestować (stąd te 600zł/mc - *Arturo72* bo sugerujesz, że kasa idzie na pierdoły) i nauczyć jak pomnażać pieniądze.

*EZS* do tych kolorowych magazynów MURATOR też się zalicza??? jest bardzo kolorowy  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

PS: autor wątku coś postanowił??? robi się coraz bardziej gorąca dyskusja

----------


## grzeniu666

I ja dodam swoje trzy grosze. Uważam że jest to wykonalne, co potwierdzają dokonania wielu forumowiczów, jednak nie każdy sobie z tym poradzi. Potrzeba do tego poświęcenia masy czasu na naukę, i wskazane (konieczne?) analityczne, ścisłe i chłodne podejście do tematu. Proponowałbym poświęcić wcześniej z 1000 godzin na edukację, najlepiej zacząć na FM. Po tym uszyć i zestawić swój plan, i poddać go ocenie tubylców  :wink:  Jeśli wyjdzie blisko optimum to całkiem możliwe że i zmaterializowanie się powiedzie.

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Za 200tyś może się i da, ale mówiąc szczerze nie bardzo wiem jak. Proponuję, żeby tym hura entuzjazmem dzielili się Ci, którzy za tyle spoko wybudowali, a nie Ci co zamierzają. Kurt 76 naprawdę dobrze Ci radzi. Ale abstrahując od tego czy się da czy nie. Wyobrażasz sobie swoje życie przez te 25 lat spłacając kredyt przy tak niskich dochodach o jakich piszesz. A co zrobisz w razie nieprzewidzianych wydatków. Takie są zawsze, zepsuta pralka, samochód, choroba. Z wakacji też zrezygnujesz? No dobra, sam możesz się poświęcić, ale co zrobisz jak Twoje dziecko zechce jechać na kolonię. Powiesz nie, bo Tatuś kredyt spłaca?

----------


## AdamCzwa

Przy takich zasobach to jedynie jest możliwe w przypadku domów z gotowych elementów (tzw domy z paczki - wrzuć w google). Zejdziesz do 90 m2 i się spokojnie zmieścisz. Inna kwestia to czy ładować się w kredyt. Widziałem kilka takich domów modelowych w Polsce jak wybierałem technologię budowy i trochę z Stanach. Na jedno pokolenie jest ok.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## sadek125

Ostatnio spotkałem się ze starymi znajomymi którzy mają podobne zarobki do naszych, mieli tylko już działke. Całkowity koszt ich budowy wyniósł 230 tyś-oczywiście szału nie ma ale są na swoim i jakoś dają rade. Nie trace nadzieji, bo przecież mieszkac gdzieś trzeba a z rodzicami to różnie bywa zresztą chyba każdy wie jak to się kreci. Rozpatrywaliśmy już różne opcje nawet kupno mieszkania w bloku ale praktycznie na to samo wychodzi + zabójcze czynsze a o sąsiadach już nie wspomnę. Narazie na spokonie czekamy na działke i obserwujemy ogłoszenia może się trafi coś poczciwego na rynku wtórnym za rozsądne pieniądze.

----------


## AdamCzwa

Poszukaj jeszcze na przetargach w gminach blisko Twojej lokalizacji. Zawsze takie działki ogłaszają na bip. Można rozejrzeć się jeszcze u komorników sądowych w Twoim regionie. Sam uczestniczyłem w kilku przetargach pomagając rodzinie - można niezłą okazję trafić. Zostaje jeszcze ARR.

Pozdrawiam
Adam

----------


## kaszpir007

> Ostatnio spotkałem się ze starymi znajomymi którzy mają podobne zarobki do naszych, mieli tylko już działke. Całkowity koszt ich budowy wyniósł 230 tyś-oczywiście szału nie ma ale są na swoim i jakoś dają rade. Nie trace nadzieji, bo przecież mieszkac gdzieś trzeba a z rodzicami to różnie bywa zresztą chyba każdy wie jak to się kreci. Rozpatrywaliśmy już różne opcje nawet kupno mieszkania w bloku ale praktycznie na to samo wychodzi + zabójcze czynsze a o sąsiadach już nie wspomnę. Narazie na spokonie czekamy na działke i obserwujemy ogłoszenia może się trafi coś poczciwego na rynku wtórnym za rozsądne pieniądze.


Mieli "tylko" działkę ...

Działka to już kilkadziesiąt tysięcy + koszty jej dozbrojenia ...

Więc suma sumarum okaże się że będzie to coś koło 300tys ...

Zabójczo wysokie czynsze w bloku ? Zobaczysz ile kosztuje utrzymanie domu to stwierdzisz że czynsz w bloku to taniocha ...

----------


## Kasia242

za 200 tys a nawet 150 tys....spokojnie na totalnym luzie wybudujecie dom ale jest kilka warunków:

- dom do 100 m2(swoja droga nie rozumiem...mieszkanie o tej wielkosci jest uwazane za super duze a dom ...mały i bezsensowny...ehh mentalnosc)
- 50-80% roboty wykonasz sam(bez zatrudniania ludzi)
- projekt domu musi byc scisle dobrany jako tania inwestycja czyli(prosty dach,parterówka,strop niebetonowy,brak piwnic.
- użyte materiały szczególnie na wykonczenie nie mogą byc z górnej półki(notabene te z tanszej wcale nie sa jakies beznadziejne)
- przed budowa musisz baardzo dokladnie oszacowac kosztorys i budzet,wbrew obiegowej opinni jest to wykonalne z bardzo dużą dokładnoscią,ci inwestorzy którzy mówia ze i tak przekroczyli zakładany budzet o 30-40% po prostu nie pilnowali tego i było ich stac...a takich na forum pełno
Czyli spokojnie sie da,zamieszkacie itd. ale czy wam to odpowiada to juz inna kwestia.Osobiscie widziałem ten sam dom postawiony 2xtaniej sys gospodarczym ,mozna tez wszystko zlecac od papierów,po wybór ogrzewania...i wydac fortune,wszystko dla ludzi :smile: 

co do zarobków...mam kolege kupił mieszkanie na kredyt ,jest ich trójka...miesieczny budzet około 2,500 zł z czego wiem ze płaci 900 zł kredytu i 700 opłat stałych..zostaje im na zycie niewiele ,ale nie narzekaja jeszcze ,,tylko,, 7 lat im zostało hehe:?)...wszystko sie da :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia242

> Zabójczo wysokie czynsze w bloku ? Zobaczysz ile kosztuje utrzymanie domu to stwierdzisz że czynsz w bloku to taniocha ...


 bzdury...ja sie własnie dlatego wyprowadzam z bloku.

----------


## Havena

> Dokładnie,znam parę osób,którzy nie wiedzieli co z kasą robić,safari,Singapury itp.ale fortuna się odwróciła i teraz bidę klepią.


A co w tym zlego? Co zobaczyli/zwiedzili, to ich! Tez bym tak zrobila majac 'kupe' kasy  :wink:  
Budowa to, niestety, skarbonka. Ile by sie w nia nie wlozylo, wola o wiecej... I najgorzej jest, jesli czlowiek wklada w nia wszystko, co ma i rezygnuje zupelnie z wszelkich przyjemnosci (np. w wyjazdow na wakacje, basenu, silowni czy zajec pozalekcyjnych dla dzieci).
Nie twierdze, ze nie da sie postawic domu za 200tys. (mnie by sie z pewnoscia ta trudna sztuka nie udala), ale nie sadze, zeby udalo sie go wyposazyc. Niemniej jednak zycze powodzenia tworcy watku.

----------


## monia77w1

> za 200 tys a nawet 150 tys....spokojnie na totalnym luzie wybudujecie dom ale jest kilka warunków:
> 
> - dom do 100 m2(swoja droga nie rozumiem...mieszkanie o tej wielkosci jest uwazane za super duze a dom ...mały i bezsensowny...ehh mentalnosc)
> - 50-80% roboty wykonasz sam(bez zatrudniania ludzi)
> - projekt domu musi byc scisle dobrany jako tania inwestycja czyli(prosty dach,parterówka,strop niebetonowy,brak piwnic.
> - użyte materiały szczególnie na wykonczenie nie mogą byc z górnej półki(notabene te z tanszej wcale nie sa jakies beznadziejne)
> - przed budowa musisz baardzo dokladnie oszacowac kosztorys i budzet,wbrew obiegowej opinni jest to wykonalne z bardzo dużą dokładnoscią,ci inwestorzy którzy mówia ze i tak przekroczyli zakładany budzet o 30-40% po prostu nie pilnowali tego i było ich stac...a takich na forum pełno
> Czyli spokojnie sie da,zamieszkacie itd. ale czy wam to odpowiada to juz inna kwestia.Osobiscie widziałem ten sam dom postawiony 2xtaniej sys gospodarczym ,mozna tez wszystko zlecac od papierów,po wybór ogrzewania...i wydac fortune,wszystko dla ludzi
> 
> ...


Przepraszam jak można żyć za 900 pln?
Nas też jest troje i więcej wydajemy na jedzenie chociaż nie wiem czego nie kupujemy.
A gdzie ubrania, leki i dziesiątki innych rzeczy bez, których nie da się funkcjonować.
Ja przy takich dochodach nie porywałabym się na budowę.
Działkę można kupić i próbowac zwiększyć swoje dochody i wtedy dopiero pomyśleć o własnym domku.

----------


## Kasia242

> Przepraszam jak można żyć za 900 pln?
> Nas też jest troje i więcej wydajemy na jedzenie chociaż nie wiem czego nie kupujemy.
> A gdzie ubrania, leki i dziesiątki innych rzeczy bez, których nie da się funkcjonować.
> Ja przy takich dochodach nie porywałabym się na budowę.
> .


Monia wg statystyk przecietny polak wydaje wiecej niz zarabia wiec :smile: 

wiesz jak to jest...tu sie dorobi,tu rodzice pomogą itd zyje sie...naprawde wiele jest w Polsce domów gdzie zyje sie baardzo skromnie,taki kraj dziwny.
Oni zyja za 900 zł bo....nie maja wyjsca...wszystko sie da niestety,człowiek to odporna bestia
Mam full znajomych mlodych ludzi rodzin gdzie ubierają sie w 50% w lumpeksie,chodzą w starych rzeczach,zakupy planują bardzo dokładnie,rynek,biedronka..warzywka od dziadka...tak własnie ludzie żyją.

----------


## panicz

Buduję właśnie swój dom (dom w truskawkach) ok 140mkw, poddasze użytkowe, bez garażu,  wentylacja grawitacyjna, kocioł na paliwo stałe. 90% prac wykonam własnymi siłami. Chcę zmieścić się w kwocie dużo niższej niż w temacie. Jak wyjdzie zobaczymy...

----------


## monia77w1

Oczywiscie wszystko się zgadza tylko jeżeli bierzemy kredyt na 30 lat nie możemy żyć na minimum.
Dzieci rosną, ich potrzeby również. Wiem w życiu różnie bywa i nawet jak ma się świetną pracę z dnia na dzień można ją stracić. 
Sama miałam taką sytuację więc więc o czym mówię. 
Ale w przypadku gdy ma się takie dochody jak założyciel wątku i ma się gdzie mieszkac warto się trochę powstrzymać i najpierw spróbowac zwiekszyć dochody a potem rozpocząc budowę.
Tak napięty budżet i brak jakiegokolwiek zabezpieczenia przy najmniejszej potyczce moze doprowadzić do totalnej klęski.
Rozwaga to podstawa.
Kredyt na dom to nie kredyt na telewizor.
Jakies dwa lata temu na fm był podobny wątek.
Ostra była dyskusja.
Postaram się go znaleźć i wkleić.

----------


## monia77w1

> Buduję właśnie swój dom (dom w truskawkach) ok 140mkw, poddasze użytkowe, bez garażu, wentylacja grawitacyjna, kocioł na paliwo stałe. 90% prac wykonam własnymi siłami. Chcę zmieścić się w kwocie dużo niższej niż w temacie. Jak wyjdzie zobaczymy...


Trzymam kciuki :smile: 
Szkoda, ze nie prowadzisz dziennika.
I swietnie, ze tyle potrafisz zrobic sam.
Niestety nie każdy jest tak zdolny.

----------


## face

200 tys zl wystarczy na domek ok 120-140m2 powierzchni podlog
trzeba poswiecic duzo wlasnego czasu budowie, i miec kontrole nad budrzetem non stop

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Face, zbudowałeś taki dom za 200tyś?

----------


## face

> Face, zbudowałeś taki dom za 200tyś?


sie tak sklada :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> sie tak sklada


Wybacz ale ja nie wierzę.No chyba ,że i materiały masz za pół ceny i tylko go wybudowałeś mieszkasz ale wykończeniówka  jeszcze w lesie.Sorki mogłeś jeszcze pozyskiwać materiały z rozbiórki i zużywać je u siebie.Ale czy to jest zgodne z przepisami???

----------


## lakk

Właśnie skończyłem podliczanie wszystkich wydatków, poniesionych na budowę w ciągu 11 lat. Dom 7x10m plus garaż, całość podpiwniczona, mieszkalne poddasze. Wydałem 210000 (minus 30000 zwrot z US), bez działki. Zostały jeszcze tylko tynki wewnętrzne na parterze (oceniam ok 6-8tys). Dużo własnej pracy, nie wszystko w najniższym standardzie - czyli da się.

----------


## face

> Wybacz ale ja nie wierzę.No chyba ,że i materiały masz za pół ceny i tylko go wybudowałeś mieszkasz ale wykończeniówka  jeszcze w lesie.Sorki mogłeś jeszcze pozyskiwać materiały z rozbiórki i zużywać je u siebie.Ale czy to jest zgodne z przepisami???


zapraszam na kawe i ciasto to sie przekonasz :smile: 
ps - kawa moze byc z laxigenem za impertynencje :tongue:

----------


## netbet

*face*.... szkoda że nie masz dziennika... byłoby  czarno na białym...

ale wierzę że można...

----------


## nazwa12

> bzdury...ja sie własnie dlatego wyprowadzam z bloku.


Witam ja się nie wyprowadzalam tylko sp..... sory. Czynsz. światlo. gaz na bloku to byla masakra. a dzisiaj jak dowiedzialam się od znajomej że spóldzielnia od 1 stycznia podniosla oplatę za czynsz o 1 zl na metrze , to u mnie byloby jakieś 80 zl, Na chalpie nie żyje się za darmo , ale lżej. :yes:

----------


## so**l

> Witam ja się nie wyprowadzalam tylko sp..... sory. Czynsz. światlo. gaz na bloku to byla masakra. a dzisiaj jak dowiedzialam się od znajomej że spóldzielnia od 1 stycznia podniosla oplatę za czynsz o 1 zl na metrze , to u mnie byloby jakieś 80 zl, Na chalpie nie żyje się za darmo , ale lżej.


Tak, tylko większość osób buduje na kredyt i rata kredytu plus opłaty wychodzi więcej niż w mieszkaniu. Czasem dużo więcej. Niestety ludzie myślą" teraz czynsz plus opłaty to 1000 zł, więc wolę płacić 1000 kredytu" a woda, prąd i wywóz śmieci w swoim domu  to jakieś grosze".  Pomijam fakt,że niewiele osób zastanawia się ile kosztują  dojazdy do pracy,szkoły, na zakupy. Rzadko ktoś buduje dom w samym centrum miasta i wszędzie ma blisko.

----------


## compi

Teraz to się zacznie..... Mieszkanie czy dom? Dom czy mieszkanie?.... Wybór musi być świadomy, inaczej rozczarowanie może przyjść wcześniej niż się wydaje. 

Koszt utrzymania mieszkania 50m2 w spółdzielni zarządzanej przez stara nomenklaturę, może wynieść więcej niż utrzymanie domu 150m2(ogrzewanie gazem z sieci). Jest jedna drobna różnica. Swoje pieniądze wydajesz w tym domu świadomie i nie fundujesz komuś pensji wziętej z sufitu. 

Koszt utrzymania mieszkania 90m2 w dobrze zarządzanej wspólnocie mieszkaniowej, może być mniejszy niż utrzymanie domu 150m2. 

Koszt utrzymania mieszkania 90m2 we wspólnocie  jest równy lub mniejszy niż utrzymanie mieszkania 50m2 w spółdzielni mieszkaniowej z prezesem który na stanowisku bez zmian jest od 25 lat. 

To moje doświadczenia z mieszkań użytkowanych przeze mnie i porównania do 150m2 domu znajomych. Mój przyszły będzie odrobinę większy i  na pewno wrócę tu opisać szczegóły.

----------


## so**l

W moim przypadku opłaty w domu są większe od opłat w mieszkaniu, ale nie wróciłabym do bloków.

----------


## compi

Podasz jakieś proporcje w m2 i opłatach? Byłby wdzięczny.

----------


## so**l

Mieszkanie 40 m, czynsz 400 ( w tym woda). Prąd, kablówka,net 100 zł. Zimą ogrzewanie gazowe około 200 miesięcznie. To są kwoty sprzed 3 lat, teraz jest drożej.
Dom 120 m, kredyt 1200 . Woda,prąd, net, tv, wywóz śmieci 500 zł. Zimą ogrzewanie 400 zł miesięcznie (miał).

----------


## desmear

tylko nie bierzecie jednej sprawy pod uwagę: w czynszu w  mieszkaniu płacicie też co miesiąc na remont. przez lata się składa i jak malują elewację to Wy tego w tym momencie finansowo nie czujecie. jak dach przecieka to dzwonicie i robicie awanturę w administracji.

W domu utrzymanie miesięczne kosztuje może i mniej, ale co 5 lat przychodzi pomalować chałupę i sruuuu........... 5 tys. 
Przyjdzie poprawić dach bo cieknie.........i 3 tys. zrobiły papa.
Zrób przegląd kotła, albo jego naprawę (a wcześniej czy później cię to czeka....i znów równowartość kilku skrzynek piwa poszło w dal.

----------


## compi

Teraz we wspólnocie za 90m2 raz na 3 miechy płacimy 55zł na Fundusz Remontowy. Daje to rocznie ponad dwie stówki. Ale już za zrzucenie śniegu, sople czy choinkę na parkingu płacimy extra.

----------


## so**l

Obiegamy od tematu. Autor wątku ma dochód w wysokości 3300 zł. To czy uda mu się wybudowac dom za 200 tys to jedno. Ale czy uda się przeżyć  z opłatami przy takim dochodzie?
Napisałam ile nas kosztowało mieszkanie a ile dom,zeby uświadomić autorowi wątku,że jak się ucieknie od płacenia czynszu w bloku to wcale nie oznacza,że będzie to finansowo korzystne. Bo co do tego,że fajniej mieszka się w domu nie mam wątpliwości.
Zaczęłabym od sprawdzenia w bankach czy przy dochodzie 3300 można dostać kredyt na 200 tys lub więcej ( dochodzi koszt działki) i ile wyniesie rata. 
Wierzę,że  można wybudować mały domek za 200 tys, choć jest to bardzo trudne. Ale pytanie co dalej- wystarczy wypłaty,żeby żyć w miarę normalnie?

----------


## Kasia242

to ja mopze;
2 pokoiki 36m2,czynsz +woda -400zl,prąd spokojnie 150 zł,net+tv 120,gaz 30 zl,syf kiła i mogiła,i jest wspólnota mieszkaniowa. Moja mama ma 58m2 w spłdzielni miesieczne opłaty 800 zł...

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## kaszpir007

> To może ja 60m.kw,czynsz 490zł,światło 90zł,gaz 90zł=670zł miesięcznie=8000zł rocznie


To może ja  :smile: 

Blok z 2003r , mała spółdzielnia mieszkaniowa. Mieszkanie 65m2 (I piętro). Płacimy od 7 lat czynsz (jest w nim wszystko (woda,ogrzewanie,fundusz remontowy i itd - oprócz prądu) 350-400zł.

----------


## robdk

To przecież dokładnie to samo  :wink:  jak doliczysz światło i gaz.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> zapraszam na kawe i ciasto to sie przekonasz
> ps - kawa moze byc z laxigenem za impertynencje


Przywykłem i do tego.Za zaproszenie dziękuje bo ten wykończony dom po dawce jaką mi naszykowałeś byłby bardzo ..powiedzmy to nieestetyczny w zapachu ponieważ mógłbym się odwodnić.Nadal nie wierzę ,że wybudowałeś go za 200000 zyla nie przedstawiając żadnych konkretnych argumentów. Robociznę pominę boś fachowiec od wszystkiego.

----------


## EZS

> Zaczęłabym od sprawdzenia w bankach czy przy dochodzie 3300 można dostać kredyt na 200 tys lub więcej ( dochodzi koszt działki) i ile wyniesie rata. 
> Wierzę,że  można wybudować mały domek za 200 tys, choć jest to bardzo trudne. Ale pytanie co dalej- wystarczy wypłaty,żeby żyć w miarę normalnie?


Trzeba czytać ze zrozumieniem. Autor wąku już dawno napisał, że ma może wziąć kredyt pod zastaw ziemi  rodziców a co do zarobków - po prostu trzeba zarabiać więcej. Jak jest motywacja to i dochody rosną, bo czlowiek się stara. Wszystko jest kwestią priorytetów w życiu. jeden sobie nie wyobraża rezygnacji z wakacji a drugi woli mieć dom. Kwestia gustu  :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Nadal nie wierzę ,że wybudowałeś go za 200000 zyla nie przedstawiając żadnych konkretnych argumentów. Robociznę pominę boś fachowiec od wszystkiego.


kurcze,ja tez nie wiem jak ludziom udaje sie taka rzecz ......pomijam osoby,ktore buduja dom ladnych kilka lat,bo ceny trzeba by uaktualnic,w koncu 10 lat temu wszystko jednak bylo tansze i nie sa to wiarygodnie obliczenia....
rozmawialam z kolezanka,ktora jest przedstawicielem jednego z producentow materialow budowlanych,w zwiazku z czym ma dostep do wszystkich materialow w cenie producenta i co ona mi rzekla?powiedziala mi,ze wlasnie dokonala z kolega obliczen dla materialow do wybudowania domu 160metrow w stanie pelnym developerskim i wyszlo im z mocnym okladem 120 tys(materialy z wyzszej polki)....
wychodzi na to,ze powierzajac wszystkie prace wykawcom jest w stanie wprowadzic sie  za 300 tysiecy do dosc duzego domu  :smile: 
nie moge jakos w to uwierzyc....hmmm......uwierze jak zobacze,a jak zobacze to tutaj opublikuje.... :big grin:

----------


## eniu

Witam 

POLECAM DZIENNIK" ja 14" - CHYBA RZETELNY OPIS BUDOWY TANIEGO DOMU 

pozdrawiam

----------


## face

> rozmawialam z kolezanka,ktora jest przedstawicielem jednego z producentow materialow budowlanych,w zwiazku z czym ma dostep do wszystkich materialow w cenie producenta i co ona mi rzekla?powiedziala mi,ze wlasnie dokonala z kolega obliczen dla materialow do wybudowania domu 160metrow w stanie pelnym developerskim i wyszlo im z mocnym okladem 120 tys(materialy z wyzszej polki)....
> nie moge jakos w to uwierzyc....hmmm......uwierze jak zobacze,a jak zobacze to tutaj opublikuje....


to 80 tys na robocizne malo??sama potwierdzilas ze mozna wlasnie tym wpisem :smile: 
pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## face

> Przywykłem i do tego.Za zaproszenie dziękuje bo ten wykończony dom po dawce jaką mi naszykowałeś byłby bardzo ..powiedzmy to nieestetyczny w zapachu ponieważ mógłbym się odwodnić.Nadal nie wierzę ,że wybudowałeś go za 200000 zyla nie przedstawiając żadnych konkretnych argumentów. Robociznę pominę boś fachowiec od wszystkiego.


moze jednak??

jeszcze pozwole sobie Twoj cytat:
"skoro nie wierzysz ,to ja by pozostać wiarygodnym musisz do mnie przyjechać.Zapraszam cię,zobaczysz dotkniesz ,poliżesz,popatrzysz na licznik ,spiszesz ,w m
iędzy czasie coś upitrasimy...a najlepiej wiesz co ?Zapraszam cię razem z familią. Porównamy jak u ciebie zużycie gazu ,popatrzymy na nastawy,fachowiec taki jak ty by przecież nie mówił tak bez podparcia się faktami,nie przelewał by z pustego w próżne.Twoje zużycie gdzieś mi umknęło ale zapewne jest na znakomitym poziomie.No to czekam na rychłą odpowiedź i oczywiście na termin przyjazdu."

----------


## face

> *face*.... szkoda że nie masz dziennika... byłoby  czarno na białym...
> 
> ale wierzę że można...


niestety nie bylo mnie na tym forum gdy budowalismy domek :smile: 
ale moze to i dobrze :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> to 80 tys na robocizne malo??sama potwierdzilas ze mozna wlasnie tym wpisem:)
> pozdrawiam:)


wiesz co,ja niczego nie potwierdzam,tylko przedstawiam punkt widzenia kolezanki,nie wiem na ile to jest prawda....
czekam dalej na wynik jej dzialan,nawet porzucilam budowe domu systemem gospodarczym i jezeli rzeczywiscie to co ona mowi jest realne,powierze jej organizacje materialow,a wybudowanie domu jednej ekipie......pozyjemy zobaczymy.....:)

----------


## face

> wiesz co,ja niczego nie potwierdzam,tylko przedstawiam punkt widzenia kolezanki,nie wiem na ile to jest prawda....


oki, zle zrozumialem :smile: 
w kazdym razie mozna i to przy standardzie dosc wysokim wlasnie :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

Dać się da, ale trzeba dużo motywacji - jak patrzę wstecz to nie wiem skąd ja znalałem, albo może skąd wziął ją mój Tata... Zwłaszcza prostą parterówkę się da w tej cenie wybudować, ale i coś ciut większego też. Ja przestałem liczyć przy 170k pln, ale miałem już wtedy stan deweloperski prawie.

----------


## so**l

> Trzeba czytać ze zrozumieniem. Autor wąku już dawno napisał, że ma może wziąć kredyt pod zastaw ziemi  rodziców a co do zarobków - po prostu trzeba zarabiać więcej. Jak jest motywacja to i dochody rosną, bo czlowiek się stara. Wszystko jest kwestią priorytetów w życiu. jeden sobie nie wyobraża rezygnacji z wakacji a drugi woli mieć dom. Kwestia gustu


Zgadzam się,że wszystko zależy od priorytetów, ale nie zgodzę się z tym,że jak jest motywacja to dochody rosną. To nie jest takie proste, nie każdy może awansować, dostac dużą podwyżkę czy zmienić pracę na lepszą. Poza tym to,że autor dostanie kredyt pod zastaw ziemi to nie znaczy,że stac go będzie na jego spłatę. Dlatego proponuję najpierw sprawdzić wysokość raty i policzyć wszystkie wydatki.

----------


## so**l

Ja chcę wierzyć,że budowa domu za 200 tys jest realna,ponieważ chcę za rok,dwa wybudować prosty i tani domek. Dopóki nie czytałam tego wątku byłam pewna,że damy radę zmieścić się w podobnej kwocie, ale teraz zaczynam wątpić...
Plusem jest to,że mamy działkę i zostanie coś ze sprzedaży obecnego domu ( po spłaceniu reszty kredytu).

----------


## face

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...876ebc544,2273
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...70a77abb5,2273

polecam te linki i *zakladke koszty*
sa tam porownanie kosztow calkowitych budowy
zycze milej lektory

----------


## face

jeszcze wsadze kij w mrowisko :smile: 

rozpoczecie budowy: 31.07.2007
przyjecie obiektu do uzytkowania: 05.01.2009

od rozpoczecia do zamieszkania 17msc  :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Ja chcę wierzyć,że budowa domu za 200 tys jest realna,ponieważ chcę za rok,dwa wybudować prosty i tani domek. Dopóki nie czytałam tego wątku byłam pewna,że damy radę zmieścić się w podobnej kwocie, ale teraz zaczynam wątpić...
> Plusem jest to,że mamy działkę i zostanie coś ze sprzedaży obecnego domu ( po spłaceniu reszty kredytu).


 trudno jest przewidziec jak beda ksztaltowaly sie koszty za rok,a tym bardziej dwa....
no i nie sugeruj sie takimi ogolnymi watkami,tylko poszukaj na forum kogos,komu to sie udalo i jest w stanie przedstawic realnie wszystkie poniesione koszty....

----------


## niktspecjalny

> moze jednak??
> 
> jeszcze pozwole sobie Twoj cytat:
> "skoro nie wierzysz ,to ja by pozostać wiarygodnym musisz do mnie przyjechać.Zapraszam cię,zobaczysz dotkniesz ,poliżesz,popatrzysz na licznik ,spiszesz ,w m
> iędzy czasie coś upitrasimy...a najlepiej wiesz co ?Zapraszam cię razem z familią. Porównamy jak u ciebie zużycie gazu ,popatrzymy na nastawy,fachowiec taki jak ty by przecież nie mówił tak bez podparcia się faktami,nie przelewał by z pustego w próżne.Twoje zużycie gdzieś mi umknęło ale zapewne jest na znakomitym poziomie.No to czekam na rychłą odpowiedź i oczywiście na termin przyjazdu."


A ten cytat do czego ma ci posłużyć .jest kierowany do kogoś innego i to jeszcze w inny topiku.Odpowiadasz mi jak byś miał paszcze zapchaną np ciastkiem.Wal z grubej rury.NP.

W domu który zacząłem budować w 1990 roku systemem gospodarczym zrobiłem następujące prace własnymi ręcami i pazurami.
1.....to to
2......to to i to
3.   .....itd.
Materiały kupiłem bardzo tanio w firmie lub mam je z odzysku.Wszystko w domu umeblowałem sam łącznie z szafami wnękowymi ,schodami i stolarką drzwiową.Łazienki z glazurą na czela położyłem sam a wanny i brodziki obsadziłem tak jak by to zrobił fachowiec.Skosy na poddaszu ocieplenie wełną PKG sam docinałem i układałem,kupiłem tanie plastiki (okna) ,które sam wstawiłem pięknie obrabiając przy tym glify itp.Panele lub inne tam deski układałem sam i co się z tym wiąże materiał miałem o połowę tańszy.Pod podłogami sam zrobiłem wylewki wycieplilem styro.Mam dużo podłogówki,którą pomagał mi układać szwagier.Kotłownie wraz ze sterownikami zaprojektowałem sam a adoptujący mi się tylko pod tym podpisał i wziął tylko na flakona.Całą chydraulikę zawn tak jak i wew zrobiłem sam łącznie z łączeniami itpDom ociepliłem sam styro a fakturę śmignąłem z kumplem w jeden dzionek.Przed domem mam podjazd z  kostki i chodniki z niej które przy pomocy zagęszczarki z wypożyczalni zrobiłem właściwy użytek. Ogrodzenie to już pikuś mam z siatki ,ktora jest bardzo tania i razem z sąsiadem na spółę żeśmy postawili.W domu korzystam z następujących źródeł pozyskiwania energii np.

1.solary
2.PG
3.piec na paliwo stałe
4.PC
5 KZPŁW
6.inne dostępne na rynku

Działkę i przyłącza masz za friko.t/z ofiarowano ci rodzinnie część działki na której były już media.Wszystko zgodne ze sztuką budowlaną i odpowiednimi wpisami do DB oddałem pod nadzór budowlany i tym samy budynek mi przyjęto i oddano do użytku.Mieszkam sobie bez długów jest mi dobrze zarobiony jestem.Wydałem na to wszystko 200000 zyla i nic już więcej nie dołożę bo mi nie trza..amen

----------


## kaszpir007

> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...876ebc544,2273
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...70a77abb5,2273
> 
> polecam te linki i *zakladke koszty*
> sa tam porownanie kosztow calkowitych budowy
> zycze milej lektory


Jeden:

Koszt 460tys netto , drugi 302tys netto.
Ceny bez liczonej działki ...


"Trochę" więcej niż 200 tys brutto  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

> trudno jest przewidziec jak beda ksztaltowaly sie koszty za rok,a tym bardziej dwa....
> no i nie sugeruj sie takimi ogolnymi watkami,tylko poszukaj na forum kogos,komu to sie udalo i jest w stanie przedstawic realnie wszystkie poniesione koszty....


Ceny robocizny z roku na rok drożeją. 
Ceny przez "boomem budowlanym" były bardzo niskiej (ceny robocizny). Przez kilka lat mocno wzrosły ...
Obecnie trochę spadły (kryzys) ale na pewno nie do takich wartości jak w latach 2000-2006r ...

----------


## face

przeciez rozmawiamy o budowie domu
dzialki oczywiscie nie uwzgledniam
wiem ile co kosztuje
ten drugi da sie zrobic za 250 tys zl :smile: 
a za 300 tys to z adaptacja poddasza na mieszkalne :smile:

----------


## face

> A ten cytat do czego ma ci posłużyć .jest kierowany do kogoś innego i to jeszcze w inny topiku.Odpowiadasz mi jak byś miał paszcze zapchaną np ciastkiem.Wal z grubej rury.NP.
> 
> W domu który zacząłem budować w 1990 roku systemem gospodarczym zrobiłem następujące prace własnymi ręcami i pazurami.
> 1.....to to
> 2......to to i to
> 3.   .....itd.
> Materiały kupiłem bardzo tanio w firmie lub mam je z odzysku.Wszystko w domu umeblowałem sam łącznie z szafami wnękowymi ,schodami i stolarką drzwiową.Łazienki z glazurą na czela położyłem sam a wanny i brodziki obsadziłem tak jak by to zrobił fachowiec.Skosy na poddaszu ocieplenie wełną PKG sam docinałem i układałem,kupiłem tanie plastiki (okna) ,które sam wstawiłem pięknie obrabiając przy tym glify itp.Panele lub inne tam deski układałem sam i co się z tym wiąże materiał miałem o połowę tańszy.Pod podłogami sam zrobiłem wylewki wycieplilem styro.Mam dużo podłogówki,którą pomagał mi układać szwagier.Kotłownie wraz ze sterownikami zaprojektowałem sam a adoptujący mi się tylko pod tym podpisał i wziął tylko na flakona.Całą chydraulikę zawn tak jak i wew zrobiłem sam łącznie z łączeniami itpDom ociepliłem sam styro a fakturę śmignąłem z kumplem w jeden dzionek.Przed domem mam podjazd z  kostki i chodniki z niej które przy pomocy zagęszczarki z wypożyczalni zrobiłem właściwy użytek. Ogrodzenie to już pikuś mam z siatki ,ktora jest bardzo tania i razem z sąsiadem na spółę żeśmy postawili.W domu korzystam z następujących źródeł pozyskiwania energii np.
> 
> 1.solary
> ...


to kogos zapraszasz a do mnie sie wybierzesz??
moze strach cie nie pusci??i swiadomosc ze jednak mozna??
i troszke wiecej kultury w stosunku do innych


kto zainteresowany zapraszam aby zobaczyl :smile: 
mozna pisac na priv :smile: 
jestem z malopolski

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

nie,no oczywiscie taka ogolna informacja wybudowalem za tyle i tyle jest do bani....
sa na forum dzienniki budowy,w ktorych inwestorzy przedstawiaja wszystkie,nawet najmniejsze koszty i dokladnie opisuja wklad pracy wlasnej....
wtedy mozna realnie ocenic czy czlowiek da rade skopiowac krok po kroku taka inwestycje,a moze jeszcze cos gdzies urwac dla siebie na plus..... :Confused: 
oczywiscie trzeba brac poprawke na czas trwania budowy i zmieniajace sie ceny....

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

tutaj sa linki do dziennika budowy,o ktorym wspominal enju...tom I i II
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?t=62525
http://forum.budujemydom.pl/Jak-wybu...123#entry99123
historia sie zaczyna w polowie 2006
bardzo ciekawy dziennik

----------


## Zielony ogród

Pytanie: "Dom do ok.200 tyś. jest sens marzyć ?" brzmi tak samo jak pytanie: "Auto do ok.40 tyś. jest sens marzyć?"

Jeżeli ma to być Fiat to oczywiście jest sens marzyć, ale jesli Mercedes ...... nie ma sensu. Tzn. zawsze warto marzyć, ale mozna się wpakować w długi rujnujące życie. Tylko nie każdemu wystarcza rozsądku i pokory aby zdecydować sie na Fiata gdy go nie stać na Mercedesa. Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Pawciuniu

Zmobilizowaliście mnie  :smile:  ( tolerancja błędu max 300zł)

Powierzchnia całkowita domu 158 m2
Powierzchnia użytkowa bez garażu i kotłowni 136 m2
Dach na pewno nie prosty 
Gdyby nie pewne "zachcianki " byłoby jeszcze taniej 
Żeby zamieszkać potrzebujemy jeszcze 10 tys ( bez mebli i sprzętu )
Elewacja będzie kosztowała ok 10 tys 


                     DOKUMENTACJA, UZGODNIENIA   ,PROJEKTY                               
wypis i wyrys z planu zag.przestrzen. do   celów projektowych        70 
 tyczenie   działki (geodeta)2100
 projekt   budowlany 1800           
architekt   , adaptacja projektu   1700
notariusz        1700           
tyczenie   budynku (geodeta)   750
projekt   przyłącza wodociagowego        500
projekt linii zalicznikowej    450
  projekt   szamba        500           
kierownik budowy       1800 
          wyrysy   i wypisy z rejestru gruntów   60
wypis   z ksiąg wieczystych        30

SUMA :        11 460               

STAN   ZEROWY (   10,200 :cool: 
wykonanie   wykopu   750
zbrojenie        1290
drewno na szalunki     1690
beton   na ławy                   4900           
ściany   fundamentowe   2830
robocizna 2480
  zasypanie   fundamentu       500           
izolacja    635 
drenaż                       1114(       170pomoc)       1284 
SUMA:                   16 359               

STAN SUROWY OTWARTY                                       
ściany   i wieńce  21313,77 (       robocizna6760) =       28073,77 
          strop   i schody wewnętrzne (bez zbrojenia) 4000
zbrojenie    4092            
konstrukcja   dachu                   6400       (robocizna 4000) =       10400           
pokrycie   dachu i obróbki blacharskie    11694,24       (robocizna 8000       ) =19694,24           
kominy   + zaprawa 6300       (1700) =       8000           
orynnowanie 1291,42       
deski   szalunkowe i stemple               2270           
gwoździe,śruby   i inne akcesoria               1266,48                               
SUMA:                   79   087,91               

STAN SUROWY ZAMKNIĘTY                                        
okna  z montażem   11500
  drzwi zewnętrzne                2090           
brama   garażowa   z montażem 3040
  okno   dachowe                   899,57
wyłaz   dachowy    525,39

      SUMA:                   18   054,96               

INSTALACJE + PRZYŁĄCZA 
                                      przyłącze   energetyczne                       1500 
przyłącz   wody   3550
  instalacja   wod-kan-co               3350 (      robocizna3120) =       6470           
instalacja   elektryczna,tv,internetowa i alarmowa    5000 ( robocizna 1000) =6000
instalacja   CO( podłogówka,piec,grzejniki,rozdzielacze itp.)   10500 (rozłożenie podłogówki 300 )= 10800

SUMA:                   28 320   

WYKOŃCZENIE WNĘTRZ                                       

ocieplenie   poddasza   2500
zabudowa   poddasza                   2000       (robocizna600) =       2600 
          tynkowanie   scian wewnętrznych        12500           
ocieplenie   podłóg                   1500
wylewki   2300       (robocizna 2200) =       4500           
parapety wewnętrzene a   aglomarmuru        770           
płytki   do łazienki ,kabinaz brodzikiem, wc           3680           
płytki ścienne i podłogowe   (kuchnia,wiatrołap,hall,kotłownia,garaż   2350
drzwi wewn. +   ościeżnice + listwy masujące  8   kpl        2300 
panele do salonu i pokoju +   podkłady             2300       

SUMA :       35 000               

NARZĘDZIA,   ORGANIZACJA , KOSZTY INNE
narzędzia   (betoniarka,taczki,wiertarka   ,młotki,giętarka itp.)   1888,37 
koszty inne ( wypożyczanie narzędzi,paliwo do   piły,naprawy narzędzi itp)   1125               



                                                      SUMA :                   3 013,37               



                                                      RAZEM                   191   295,24       

pozdrawiam
Anka

----------


## monia77w1

A teraz zaczyna się wykończeniówka i oczywiście działka i z 200 000 robi się co najmniej kolejna stówka.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> to kogos zapraszasz a do mnie sie wybierzesz??
> moze strach cie nie pusci??i swiadomosc ze jednak mozna??
> i troszke wiecej kultury w stosunku do innych
> 
> 
> kto zainteresowany zapraszam aby zobaczyl
> mozna pisac na priv
> jestem z malopolski


No to mi odpowiedziałeś.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Zmobilizowaliście mnie  ( tolerancja błędu max 300zł)
> 
> Powierzchnia całkowita domu 158 m2
> Powierzchnia użytkowa bez garażu i kotłowni 136 m2
> Gdyby nie pewne "zachcianki " byłoby jeszcze taniej 
> Żeby zamieszkać potrzebujemy jeszcze 10 tys ( bez mebli i sprzętu )
> Elewacja będzie kosztowała ok 10 tys 
> 
> 
> ...


ale szyfr mamuniu i to bardzo nieczytelny.

----------


## cyma2704

Porywając się na budowę miałam działkę i 140 tys. Jestem jednak w komfortowej sytuacji, ponieważ mam  mieszkanie i w razie problemów planowałam je sprzedać.   Buduję od 3 lat.  Wprowadzę się jesienią tego roku. Dom 140m2  z poddaszem + wolnostojący  garaż  z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym (50m2). W garażu brak bramy, drzwi i docelowej posadzki. W domu do zrobienia łazienki, podłogi, kuchnia.  Mieszkania nie sprzedałam. Przez zimę zarobimy na ostatecznie wykończenie i ogrodzenie. Większość prac niefachowych wykonaliśmy sami. Koszty dokumentuję skrupulatnie. Mogę się nimi  podzielić na priv.  Do tej pory wydałam ok. 220 tys.

Marzenia o budowie własnego domu należy realizować, ale trzeba albo szukać możliwości zwiększenia  zarobków, albo mieć jakieś zabezpieczenie na wypadek problemów. Jestem jednak przykładem, że można tanio budować, ale to wymaga samozaparcia i rezygnacji w tym czasie z innej aktywności.

----------


## Pawciuniu

> A teraz zaczyna się wykończeniówka i oczywiście działka i z 200 000 robi się co najmniej kolejna stówka.


Nie wiem czy zauważyłaś ale materiały na wykończeniówkę już mamy z wyjątkiem farb ,kleju do płytek i fug
Płytki będzie kładł mąż a malować też będziemy sami 

Poza tym nie wiem czy zwróciłaś uwagę na powierzchnię domu i jego bryłę ( można podejrzeć w moim dzienniku )

pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Pawciuniu

> ale szyfr mamuniu i to bardzo nieczytelny.


faktycznie po skopiowaniu przez Ciebie wygląda to nieczytelnie  :Roll:  ale patrząc na mój wpis wszystko jest czytelne , chyba że tylko na moim kompie  :roll eyes:

----------


## monia77w1

> Nie wiem czy zauważyłaś ale materiały na wykończeniówkę już mamy z wyjątkiem farb ,kleju do płytek i fug
> Płytki będzie kładł mąż a malować też będziemy sami 
> 
> Poza tym nie wiem czy zwróciłaś uwagę na powierzchnię domu i jego bryłę ( można podejrzeć w moim dzienniku )
> 
> pozdrawiam


 

doczytałam juz :smile: 
niestety nie każdy umie wszystko zrobić

----------


## Pawciuniu

> doczytałam juz
> niestety nie każdy umie wszystko zrobić


to prawda ale my też jesteśmy laikami w dziedzinie budowlanej a jednak ja życie przymusza to można odkryć w sobie różne umiejętności , budowlane też  :smile:  
bez doświadczenia udało nam się naprawę sporo rzeczy zrobić samodzielnie , fakt dużo czytania , i wiele filmików instruktażowych ale w końcu liczy się efekt a ten póki co jest nie najgorszy   :smile:

----------


## monia77w1

Aż zajrzę do Ciebie do dziennika bo bardzo jestem ciekawa :smile:

----------


## face

mnie tez zmobilizowano i przejrzalem notatki i rozliczenia :smile: 
domek jednorodzinny z poddaszem uzytkowym, powierzchnia podlog 130 m2, kubatura 310 m3 bodajze

*stan surowy otwarty:*

Materiały:

sciany + kominy:
pustaki max, cegla pelna, nadproza prefabrykowane, cegla k3, klinkier na kominy  15200 zl

kruszywo:
kliniec, piasek - na mury, tynki i podsypke po chudziaka:   3100 zl

cement, wapno: na mury i tynki  3900 zl

narzedzia i duperele  1900 zl

gwozdzie sruby itp  1200 zl

drewno na wiezbe - calosc  4000 zl

deski  3000 zl

izolacje - folie, papy, grunty (tez pod wylewki)  1400 zl

dach ( material kupiony na 200m2 krycia):
dachowka ceramiczna, narozna, wentylacyjna, gasiory - tondach marsylka 12, szczotki, gabki, membrana  8150 zl
blacha okuciowa gotowa (pasy, kominy), gwozdzie kalenicowe, rynny, haki, spusty - kaczmarek - 3300 zl

beton b20 z transportem (czasami pompa :smile: : fundamenty, podbetonka, plyta, schody, wience i slupki  ok 55m3  -  10000 zl

stal (cala budowa): prawie 3 tony - 4700 zl

okna dachowe fakro + kolnierze - 3szt, 2 wlazy strychowe - fakro ocieplane, wylaz dachowy - fakro szklo hartowane - 3300 zl

ogolem material na SSO - *63050 zł*


robocizna SSO:

koparka - 400zl

wykonanie poziomu zero + kanalizacja - wlasny zakres

mury do plyty - 2 murarzy, pomocnicy ja i brat  2500 zl

szalowanie plyty 70 m2 + schody zabiegowe  1200 zl - czesc wykonana gospodarczo

zbrojenie plyty + wylewanie plyty - wlasny zakres i zbrojarz  200 zł

mury poddasza pod wieniec + kominy na gotowo 1400 zł  (czesc wlasny zakres)

slupki wience poddasza - szalowanie , zbrojenie i wylewanie - wlasny zakres

dach kompletny (155 m2)  z okuciami i orynnowaniem, montaz 3 okien dachowych  4000 zł
dach 2-spadowy - 3 ciesli (znajomi) + brat i ja pomocnicy, material mieli pod reka - robili w sumie 5 dni

sciany ogniowe + dzialowe - czesc wlasny zakres + 400 zl

mam jeszcze zanotowane koszta dodatkowe, ale zielonego pojecia co to  2000 zl

ogolem robocizna SSO - *12100 zł*

ogolem stan surowy otwarty - *75150 zl*


*wykonczenie:*

materialy:

okna z montazem 20m2 - kolor jednostronny, szyba u=1,0, profil 7 komorowy veka - 6200 zł

pustaki szklane + prowadnice - 1250 zł

instalacje:
prad kompletny (z wyposazeniem skrzynki 3x roznicowka hager i 15x es legrand) + telewizja, telefon i internet
wszystko w porzadnym peszlu   7200zl

wod-kan + cwu + co + gaz - kompletne - brak pieca i zasobnika, baterii i syfonow
wklad z nierdzewki do komina, 2x geberit, grzejniki, rozdzielacze + szafki,rury ksztaltki, zlaczki otuliny
czesc co z miedzi do rozdzielaczy, alupex rofix, zw wawin zwykly cwu wawin stabi, recyrkulacja   -  14100 zl

tynki - material uwzgledniany w pozycji kruszywo, cement i wapno, duperele

wylewki - beton gotowy polsuchy, styropian, reszta uwzgledniona w izolacjach i duperelach   2500 zl

poddasze 90m2 zabudowy - welna super mata 25 cm, plyty gk rigips, profile, haki rigips, folie, wkrety, tasmy i gipsy - czesc w duperelach  8200 zl

ogolem material na wykonczenie - *39450 zl*

robocizna:

pustaki szklane - wlasny zakres

prad - 115 pkt elektr. + 15 teletechnicznych + uzbrojenie rozdzielnicy + pomiary 4000 zl
przylacz za free - podwykonawca z enionu sie spoznil z wykonaniem i zaproponowal abym kabel zakopal sam a on da papiery na wszystko aby nie placil kary

co + cwu + wod-kan + gaz plus papiery do gazowni  5800 zl

tynki tradycyjne wewn + montarz 4 parapetow  350m2  -  4500 zl

wylewki  - wlasny zakres

zabudowa poddasza - wlasny zakres + 1000 zl

ogolem robocizna wykonczenie:  *15300 zł* 

ogolem wykonczenie:  *54750*

wykonczenie z zewnatrz:

materialy:

elewacja ok 150 m2 - styropian 12 cm, siatka ake , kleje lakma, listwy startowe, pianki, grunt rofix, tynk silik-krzem rofix na 40 m2, resztaw duperelach   7800 zl

duperele - gipsy, tasmy, siatki, papiery, silikony, pianki itp   3000 zl

podbitka modrzew + farby lekierobejca dulux -   2000 zl

barierki kute 2 szt, wykonane w cebulke ze zdobieniami, lamane, malowane 10,5 mb w sumie, z montazem   2000 zl

drzwi zewn bukowe z montazem    2700 zl

ogolem mat na wyk zewn - *17500 zl*

robocizna na zewn:

elewacja - wlasny zakres + za tynk 40m2    200 zl

podbitka - wlasny zakres

roboty wyk zewn ogolem -  *17700 zl*


*ogolem stan deweloperski na wysokiej jakosci materialach 147600 zl*

dodatkowe koszta:

gaz - remont przylacza - 400 zl
prad  - zwiekszenie przydzialu mocy - 1000 zl
tyczenie bud + inwent powykonawcza 1500zl
projekt + pozwolenie - czesc wlasny zakres - 3000 zl
moj urlop dziekanski 1500 zl
przejedlismy i przepilismy na budowie (bywalo wesolo) za caly okres ok 8000 zl
prad za czas budowy ok 1500 zl
woda - bez sciekow ok 800 zl

suma koszty dodatkowe: 17700 zl

*koszty budowy ogolne dla stanu deweloperskiego: 165 300 zl*

wniosek z tego taki ze sie da jak sie chce :smile: 

rozpoczecie budowy: 31.07.2007
przyjecie obiektu do uzytkowania: 05.01.2009

od rozpoczecia do zamieszkania 17msc

----------


## EZS

face, u mnie SSO (dom podobny) wyszedł bardzo podobnie. Popatrzyłam na elementy, co za ile, calości swojej nie liczyłam, ale pewnie też tyle wyszło. Schody zaczęły się przy robociźnie. Mój murarz wziął 16 tyś, dekarz ok 10 tyś a ciesla 4. Razem 30....Plus dodatki typu koparka.Jak widać jest na czym oszczędzać No a przy wykończeniu to już nawet nie porównuję. To znaczy okna miałam odrobinę drożej ale plus rolety wszędzie to dało dużo drożej. A tynki z agregatu już nie mówię... Niestety, wtedy płaciłam za czas Większość wykończeniówki zrobiliśmy w 2 miesiące a to musi kosztować. Widzę, że budując powoli i więcej samemu mogłabym być do przudu ok 100 000  :smile:

----------


## face

my mielismy latwiej poniewaz jestem z wyksztalcenia budowlancem
znajomy kierownik nie wzial nic za prowadzenie budowy bo wszystkim zajmowalem sie ja
pomocnicy: brat, wojek, kuzyni, koledzy a nawet mama :smile:  - mozna duzo zaoszczedzic
podobnie na znajomych fachowcach :smile: 

na materiale nie oszczedzalismy bo nie uwazam tego za zasadne :smile:

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Nic nie zyskasz zadając pytanie na które NIKT (mając podane na wstępie założenia) dobrze nie odpowie. Sobie samemu postaw pytania:
- po wizycie w banku – (ile, na jaki czas, wielkość raty, koszt kredytu) Czy chcę budować na kredyt dom? 
- po wybraniu projektu ( pożycz podobny od znajomych) – (policz ile, jakie materiały) ile na pewno kosztuje materiał na dom?
- po lekturze i rozmowach ze znajomymi którzy wybudowali dom-  (oszacuj co umiesz i na co masz czas a ile będziesz musiał zlecić) – jakie mogą być koszty robocizny ?

Takie odpowiedzi przybliżą Cię do podjęcia bardziej przemyślanej decyzji o podjęciu budowy. Pamiętaj że zawsze można korzystnie sprzedać ( kredytowaną-raczej trudno) budowę na każdym etapie. Uważam że można wybudować dom za 200 tyś ale pod bardzo wieloma warunkami które sam musisz poznać , bo wiedza i informacja  kolego to pieniądz.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## face

jeszcze wykonczenie :smile: 

plytki kleje fugi, silikony, grunty 12000 zl
wyflizowane ok 110m2
plytki w cenie od 40 - balkony, pom gosp.
do 80 zl/m2 - tych jest w domu 65m2
musialem poprawic :smile: 
flizowanie + bialy montaz - 7000 zl

fraby wewn 1000 zl
malowanie samemu + 200 zl znajomy

panele + podklady keindla + listwy przypodlogowe - ok 60 m2 - 2500 zl
montaz we wlasnym zakresie, teraz zaluje ze nie wzielismy deski barlineckiej - panele zimne

brodzik 2szt, wanna, umywalka 2 szt, kibelek na geberit 2 szt, zlew kuchenny, kabina prysznicowa, deski sedesowe - wszystko roca i cersanit, baterie deante z internetu, wszystko wysokiej jakosci i wcale nie tanie - calosc  6700 zl

schody debowe lite - 5500 zl

drzwi wewn drewniane, debowe, lakierowane, futryny kryja cala szpalete - na wymiar z opaskami, 7 szt  z montazem 8500zl

meble:
kuchnia okleinowane niestety + szafka z witryna w jadalni - 5600 zl - zal ze nie bylo kasy na debowy fornir, ale coz 2 tys droga nie chodzi
piekarnik + plyta, zmywarka, lodowka, zamrazarka - 5050 zl - wszystko z internetu, normalna cena w sklepach na wtedy to ok 8000 zl

meble w lazienkach na wymiar:
wysoki polysk - 1400 zl
okleina debowa - 1200 zl

karnisze ozdobne - 1000 zl - od producenta

lampy - 1400 zl - internet

pozostale meble:sypialnie salon (stare sofy)- 15000 zl
jadalnia - krzesla + stol (lite drewno - buk, skora naturalna) - 5000 zl

w sumie 79050 zl

a mozna taniej spokojnie o 30-40%

zaluje ze nam braklo jakies 10 tys i wszystko by bylo pieknie :smile: 
a tak mamy jak chcielismy w 85%  :smile: 

podane ceny sa po rabatach wywalczonych w sklepach :smile: 
sa cenami brutto
byl i zwrot ze skarbowki ok 15 tys, poszedl na kociol gazowy z bojlerkiem, tv i stol i stolki do jadalni  :smile:

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Tak czytam ten wątek i co osoba to iine podejście, dobrze że Pawciuniu i Face /dzięki/ opisali swoje koszty, choć i tak znalazły się osoby które znalazły w podliczeniach jakieś "ALE". No co prawda to prawda, ale jeśli sami dużo na budowie nie zrobimy sami to ciężko będzie w takiej kwocie się zmieścic ale widać że jak się chce to można. Trzeba tylko dużo czytać i się doszkalać, aby nie popełnić jakiś błędów które ciężko będzie później poprawić. 
Sami zamierzamy budować się na wiosnę i to systemem gospodarczym, sam z rodziną będę robił większość na budowie /no ale to nie na temat, może będę miał dziennik to tam będę wszystko opisywał/ i chciałbym także sie zmieśćić w takiej kwocie, ale zakładam że wydam więcej, no zobaczymy, jak będzie dziennik to postaram się opisywać na bieżąco. 
Ten wątek jednak sporo nam pomógł. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Szafranek

Ktoś tam napisał, że zmieścił się w tej kwocie, budował 11 lat. Musiałoby mi odbić zdrowo, żeby przez 11 lat poświęcać cały swój wolny czas na budowę domu. Za bardzo kocham życie, czyli: rodzinę, przyjaciół, rower, wycieczki, wakacje, dobrą prasę, książkę, żeby przez tyle czasu rezygnować z tego wszystkiego. Mam zamiar poświęcić na budowę 1,5 roku, max dwa lata - tyle czasu na to poświęcę. Ale 11 lat ? Co mi po tanio zbudowanym domu, jak stracę najlepszy okres w życiu na budowie ? Nie narzekam na moje i żony dochody i zdaję sobie sprawę, że pożyczając od banku 500 tys pln oddam mu milion, ale wolę płacić takie raty niż żyć - nie bójmy się tego słowa - w nędzy. Bo 3000 pln na dwie osoby i utrzymanie domu, wykształcenie dzieci i zapewnienie im godziwych warunków życia jest NIEREALNE. I jeszcze jedno - DOM to często największe marzenie osób, które wychowały się w blokowisku, marzy im się domek pod lasem, biegające sarenki, grill co weekend, dzieci we własnej piaskownicy .... a po wybudowaniu ( zwłaszcza tak taniego domu ) okazuje się, że marzenie stało się przykrym obowiązkiem. Bo trzeba utrzymywać dwa samochody, być taksówkarzem dla dzieci, odśnieżać, kosić trawę, rąbać drewno lub składować gdzieś pellety, dokładać do pieca itp itd .... i wielu zaczyna marzyć o powrocie do miasta.

----------


## netbet

> NIEREALNE. I jeszcze jedno - DOM to często największe marzenie osób, które wychowały się w blokowisku, marzy im się domek pod lasem, biegające sarenki, grill co weekend, dzieci we własnej piaskownicy .... a po wybudowaniu ( zwłaszcza tak taniego domu ) okazuje się, że marzenie stało się przykrym obowiązkiem. Bo trzeba utrzymywać dwa samochody, być taksówkarzem dla dzieci, odśnieżać, kosić trawę, rąbać drewno lub składować gdzieś pellety, dokładać do pieca itp itd .... i wielu zaczyna marzyć o powrocie do miasta.


podejście życiowe, o sarenkach nie wspomnę... bo nie kazdy może je mieć za free... ....ale:
niemożliwe to jest pomidor 20 kg alb nasrać na sufit....
niemożliwe to jest czasem zapłacenia raty kredytu w wysokości  3 koła ...a spróbuj nie zapłacić trzech... ludzie pracę zmieniają tak jak praca ich...
dwa samochody i DWA SAMOCHODY... można mieć dwa auta ekonomiczne które palą po pinc litrów na stówę, albo mieć dwa Jeepy z silnikami hemi...
..z tym dokładaniem do pieca to przesada.... większość ma gaz... co tam dokładać? .. a ci co go nie maja nie płaczą..
poproszę o definicję "godziwe warunki bycia" 

w sumie jak się ma na karku "teoretyczną"do spłaty bańkę ... to chyba jakoś "godziwie sie żyje"

----------


## face

hehehe :smile: 

ja sarenki mam za oknem w zimie i lake i rzeczke i las :smile: 
sasiadow "dobrych" zreszta tez  :tongue: 
z drugiej strony ruchliwa droge - na szczescie za ogrodem z 50m
samochodzik jeden co malo pali - niestety maluszek nie przetrwal budowy :smile: 
zyjemy skromnie ale godziwie :smile: udaje sie cos odlozyc :smile: 
na ogrzewanie i koszty tez nie narzekam, przeciez sa tacy co maja gorzej :smile: 
w ogrodzie przy koszeniu sie odprezam od pracy :smile: 
a sniegu u nas sporo,ale jak mus to mus :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

temat idzie w roznych kierunkach...
Szafranek ma duzo racji,a na dowod jego slow mozna poczytac watek traktujacy o tych inwestorach,ktorzy po kilku latach boju o wlasny dom albo planuja powrot na lono budownictwa wielorodzinnego,albo juz dawno sprzedali chalupy i pelni szczescia wachaja smazona cebule sasiada....
bardzo fajnie napisala Zielony Ogrod



> Tylko nie każdemu wystarcza rozsądku i pokory aby zdecydować sie na Fiata gdy go nie stać na Mercedesa.


i to jest klucz...mierzyc sily na zamiary i wybudowac sobie domek nawet o powierzchni mieszkania,ale za to w poblizu centrum naszych interesow zyciowych i miec pewnosc,ze nie bedziemy zalowac tej decyzji....

----------


## face

> i to jest klucz...mierzyc sily na zamiary i wybudowac sobie domek nawet o powierzchni mieszkania,ale za to w poblizu centrum naszych interesow zyciowych i miec pewnosc,ze nie bedziemy zalowac tej decyzji....


tu zgoda :smile: 

z domem to tak bywa:
mozna miec dobrego golfa w cenie dobrego punto :smile: 
mozna miec punto w cenie golfa :smile: 
mozna miec punto w cenie punto badz golfa w cenie golfa :smile:

----------


## lakk

> Ktoś tam napisał, że zmieścił się w tej kwocie, budował 11 lat. Musiałoby mi odbić zdrowo, żeby przez 11 lat poświęcać cały swój wolny czas na budowę domu. Za bardzo kocham życie


To ja tak buduję,  ale z nudów, a przez to tak długo, bo nie cały wolny czas na to poświęcam. Każdy może inaczej kochać życie. O mój stan umysłu możesz być spokojny. Jestem emerytem (wcześniejszym ) i zamiast siedzieć przed szklanym pudełkiem i oglądać durne seriale, moczyć godzinami kij we wodzie, wolę czas spędzać bardziej twórczo. A mieszkanie w bloku - 25 lat, też mam przerobione.
Tu do szkoły jest 100m, do dużego sklepu 500, a 50m, czyli tyle co do sarenek  jest do przystanku MPK (5 linii).

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## face

masz racje
niestey gdy budrzet ograniczony emocje na bok i kierowac sie nalezy chlodna kalkulacja
jednemu sie uda za tyle innemu za mniej badz wiecej
kwestia odleglosci tez jest wazna - tutaj osobiste preferencje maja znaczenie
ten temat jest jak rzeka

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Do tej oferty dodaj stówkę na w miarę przyzwoita działkę i masz 80 metrowy domek za 370 tys. To raczej szału nie ma, bo dwa razy taki zbudowaliśmy sami za tę kasę. Gdyby autor wątku miał uzbrojona działką i próbowała w dwustu tys zmieścić się z budowa malutkiego, skromnego domku, to wierzę, że może to się udać.

----------


## Kasia242

W Polsce domek ok 100-130m2,dwudziestu  inwestorów zbuduje za 350-400 tys zł....natomiast trafi sie jeden ,moze dwóch gdzie identyczny projekt postawi za 150tys...potem na forum teoretycy teoretyzują...ze jak to mozliwe,pewnie ze słomy budował ,albo materiały nakradł :smile: ...bo to niemozliwe.
A to nie jest kwestia cen materiałów i robocizny ,to kwestia tylko i wyłącznie podejscia do tematu.
Nawet na tym forum jest kilkadziesiąt gotowych dzienników,ba przepisów na to ja spokojnie zbudowac prostu dom za tanie praisy...tyle ze mentalnosc i stereotypy zakorzenione w głowie cięzko wyplenic,ale cóz kazdy ma swoje pieniadze i robi z nimi co chce :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Zielony ogród

> W Polsce domek ok 100-130m2,dwudziestu  inwestorów zbuduje za 350-400 tys zł....natomiast trafi sie jeden ,moze dwóch gdzie identyczny projekt postawi za 150tys...potem na forum teoretycy teoretyzują...ze jak to mozliwe,pewnie ze słomy budował ,albo materiały nakradłpozdrawiam


no własnie, wszyscy sie poruszają w obszarze wybudowanie DANEGO  podobającego sie komuś projektu za takie albo mniejsze pieniądze (gorsze materiały, gorsza wykończeniówka=tańszy dom, czytaj gorszy dom)
a wydaje się, że problem leży w projekcie, a nie w cenach materiału. jeżeli mam niewielkie środki, wybieram projekt-stodołe z dwuspadowym dachem (od wieków zwykli obywatele mieszkali w takich domkach, a nie w dworkach czy piętrowych powyginanych  willach). My mieliśmy dokładnie 213 tys.zł ze sprzedaży mieszkania i działkę bez wody i kanalizacji i gazu, tylko ze słupem elektrycznym. Szukałam nie tego co mi sie podoba, tylko czegoś prostego pasującego do krajobrazu i do moich funduszy. Wstepna selekcja: odpadają wszystkie dachy kopertowe i załamane chciaż raz. Druga selekcja: odpadają wszystkie wykusze i balkony. Reszta to już kwestia indywidualna-powierzchnia, parterowy czy piętrowy itd. (zalezy ile osób ma w nim mieszkać) No i efekcie w czasie budowy wyszło, że nie musze kupować najtańszych płytek, ale wystarczyło mi na trawertyn, na dosyć drogi kominek i armaturę grohe. Wolę to niż bezsensowne wygięcia dachu, które kosztują tysiące. Byłoby jeszcze taniej i prościej, gdybysmy zrezygnowali z zadaszonego tarasu i wejścia. Budowaliśmy 3 miesiące i 10 dni. Naprawdę nic nie robilismy sami, mój mąż by mnie zabił gdybym kazała mu choc jednego gwoździa wbić. Nawet nie malowaliśmy sami. Kasy wystarczyło. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## EZS

> po kilku miesiacach juz w trakcie budowy podjelam decyzje....wracam te 15 km,place za duzo mniejsza dzialke 4 razy wiecej(kupilam punto w cenie golfa haha) i buduje cokolwiek i bede mieszkac jakkolwiek,byle blizej rodziny,znajomych,dobr cywilizacyjnych pod rozna postacia,w pierwszej strefie taksowek itd....
> ..


Priorytety są różnie w rożnym wieku...20 lat temu myślałam podobnie... Nic by mnie za miasto nie wygonilo. A teraz...Ja mieszkam w mieście i co z tego. ja nie miałam samochodu, to jeszcze gdzieś chodziłam "przy okazji", od momentu kupna samochodu znam drogę praca - dom. Chyba jakbym za miastem mieszkała, to częściej bym swoje lenistwo zmusiła do wyjścia "do miasta". A przyjaciele, rodzina - cóż, rodzina to na zdjęciu a przyjaciele - ci prawdziwi dojadą wszędzie a ci inni dawno się wykruszyli. Zresztą praca, tempo życia jest takie, że jak się nam uda skrzyknąć 2 razy w roku to cud, bo dyżury, choroby dzieci itd.
A co do dojazdów do pracy - włąsnie miesiąc temu kumpel pracę znalazł. Mieszka w centrum Łodzi a dojeżdża 60 km pod łódź. Zabawne....

----------


## Zielony ogród

wybór miasto-wieś to juz całkiem inna historia, nie związana z kwestią kosztów budowy, ewntualnie później z kosztami dojazdów i utrzymania domu. akurat nas wszyscy chętniej odwiedzają odkąd mieszkamy na wsi.

----------


## Kasia242

> no własnie, wszyscy sie poruszają w obszarze wybudowanie DANEGO  podobającego sie komuś projektu za takie albo mniejsze pieniądze (gorsze materiały, gorsza wykończeniówka=tańszy dom, czytaj gorszy dom)
> a wydaje się, że problem leży w projekcie, a nie w cenach materiału. jeżeli mam niewielkie środki, wybieram projekt-stodołe z dwuspadowym dachem (od wieków zwykli obywatele mieszkali w takich domkach, a nie w dworkach czy piętrowych powyginanych  willach). My mieliśmy dokładnie 213 tys.zł ze sprzedaży mieszkania i działkę bez wody i kanalizacji i gazu, tylko ze słupem elektrycznym. Szukałam nie tego co mi sie podoba, tylko czegoś prostego pasującego do krajobrazu i do moich funduszy. Wstepna selekcja: odpadają wszystkie dachy kopertowe i załamane chciaż raz. Druga selekcja: odpadają wszystkie wykusze i balkony. Reszta to już kwestia indywidualna-powierzchnia, parterowy czy piętrowy itd. (zalezy ile osób ma w nim mieszkać) No i efekcie w czasie budowy wyszło, że nie musze kupować najtańszych płytek, ale wystarczyło mi na trawertyn, na dosyć drogi kominek i armaturę grohe. Wolę to niż bezsensowne wygięcia dachu, które kosztują tysiące. Byłoby jeszcze taniej i prościej, gdybysmy zrezygnowali z zadaszonego tarasu i wejścia. Budowaliśmy 3 miesiące i 10 dni. Naprawdę nic nie robilismy sami, mój mąż by mnie zabił gdybym kazała mu choc jednego gwoździa wbić. Nawet nie malowaliśmy sami. Kasy wystarczyło. Pozdrawiam.


 piekne i madre podejscie,
ale nie kazdy tak mysli stąd potem ,,rzetelne info ,, o domach za 400-500tys...i dogadywanie że sie nie da...ze jak masz 200 tys to nie ma szans...
Akurat ja jestem zwolennikiem zasady ze dom tzreba sie starac postawic jak najtaniej,poniewaz to ma byc domek do mieszkania dla rodziny a nie ekspozycja wystawowa lub snobistyczne dzieło sztuki robione pod znajomych. Czytajac niektóre dzienniki budów ,ogarnai mnie przerazenie...nieraz mysle ze ludzie jakby celowo chca wydac wiecej niz to jest konieczne,powszechne ,,rozpasanie,,..wiekszy,ładniejszy,drozszy... w takiej skandynawiii czy na wyspach takie podejscie jest wręcz uwazane za pozbawione smaku , gustu...
Wystarczy przejechac sie w takich niemczech czy Danii przez dzielnice domków,i własciwie wszystkie sa jednorodne,jeden pasuje do drugiego kazdy inny ale w gruncie rzeczy ładnie skomponowane...tam nikt nie maluje elewacji na zielony groszek bo ,,ja musze miec inaczej,,
A u nas...tęcza..co dom to wszystkiego na...ane,wykuszyki,gzymsiki,krasnale ,rózowe elewacjekazdy dach inny kazda furtka inna..nic nie pasuje ...strszne ale toć w Polsce zyjemy :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## face

domek domkowi nie jest rowny:

dla przykladu:
znajomy1 - domek 190 m2 po podlogach, parter z poddaszem,mnostwo uskokow i zalaman, dach koperta, 2 jaskolki
wycena na robote SSO - 62 tys zl
znajomy2 - domek 200 m2 po podlogach, parter z poddaszem, zwykly prostokat bez ceregieli, dach dwuspadowy
wycena na robote SSO - 44 tys zl

znajomy1 zaplaci sporo wiecej za material na sciany i dach niz znajomy 2

prosty projekt=tani projekt

najwazniejsze pytanie dla inwestora:
domek na pokaz czy do mieszkania??

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## face

> ale przerazajaca jest ilosc nowo wybudowanych domow poza miastem do sprzedania


to mini deweloperka, domy postawione na zarobek, jesc im nie daja i czekaja na chetnego :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

żeby to chociaż faktycznie dzieła sztuki były.... architekci wiedzą, że jestesmy narodem "postaw sie a zastaw się" i specjalnie takie cudaki skomplikowane projektują, bo wiedzą, że to się sprzeda. Spójrzmy na domy w Niemczech, w Anglii, w Szkocji - sa nieduże i proste, z materiałów jednolitych w całej okolicy, nowe nie róznią sie od starych, a stać ich na wiele więcej niz nas. A krajobraz jak na tym zyskuje.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Do tej oferty dodaj stówkę na w miarę przyzwoita działkę i masz 80 metrowy domek za 370 tys. To raczej szału nie ma, bo dwa razy taki zbudowaliśmy sami za tę kasę. Gdyby autor wątku miał uzbrojona działką i próbowała w dwustu tys zmieścić się z budowa malutkiego, skromnego domku, to wierzę, że może to się udać.


zgadzam sie
zapominamy w tej dyskusji,ze autor watku nie ma dzialki i nie wiadomo ile z tej kwoty misielby na nia przeznaczyc....
co do cen to roznie jest,kolega ostatnio kupil na wsi dzialke za 20 tys zl,robi studnie,szambo-no,ale on sie tam urodzil i wychowal,wiec tak jakby wszystkie problemy o ktorych ja pisze, kompletnie go nie dotycza.....

----------


## alic

Z przyjemnością przeczytalam  ostatnie posty,w 100% zgadzam się z ich autorami,pozdr.....

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> to mini deweloperka, domy postawione na zarobek, jesc im nie daja i czekaja na chetnego


te ktore sa na zarobek,to sa na zarobek
jest wiele domow na rynku wtornym
ostatnie 2 lata ogladalam takie domy,poniewaz bilam sie z myslami budowac czy kupowac nowe....
wiec powody podawane przez wlascicieli-pomieszkali,ale nie stac ich do konca na wykonczenie,za daleko od miasta,rozwodza sie,wybudowali za duzy itd...wiele,wiele nieprzemyslanych inwestycji i marzen,ktore jak juz sie spelnily,zaczely byc kula u nogi....

----------


## jagawe

Dodam i swoje trzy grosze. Koszt budowy domu wg projektu archonu Dom w winorośli wyniósł mnie jak do tej pory 280 tys. Do zakończenia brakuje płotu wokół domu, elewacji i balustrad balkonowych, oraz wykończenia jednej łazienki plus zieleń wokół domu. W tej cenie jest AGD meble kuchenne, płytki podłogi itp. Budoiwa trwała 6 miesięcy. Oprócz elektryki wszystkie prace zlecone. 
Co do mieszkania na wsi, koszty utrzymania domu porównywalne jak w mieście. Ogrzewanie plus CW, wywóz śmieci, ZW  miesięcznie to około 450-600 zł jak do tej pory.
Różnica jest tylko w dojeżdzie do pracy, bo trochę więcej paliwa tu koszt wzrósł o 200 zł na dwóch samochodach, ale połowa tej kwoty to wyższa cena paliwa niż była ona  2-3 lata temu. Do pracy mam 22km poprzednio 12 km mieszkając w mieście. Natomiast śr. spalanie obecnie 7l poprzednio 9,5l.
Najbardziej zadowolona z przeprowadzki jest córka. Dużo koleżanek, gimbus i dużo miejsca dla swoich zabawek. Najmniej chyba ja.
Jednak moje niezadowolenie rekompensuje brak odgłosów imprez nocnych, pralki bo sąsiadce się przypomniało że o 1 w nocy trzeba pranie zrobić, stukających "szpilek" rano, a przedewszystkim to że przyjeżdżam po pracy i mam gdzie zaparkować.

----------


## jagawe

Tutaj kilka projektów które moim zdaniem można wybudować w kwocie około 200 tys.
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...3d639f0e2633,1
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...00ba7a60d9ce,1
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...03b5597e1be6,1
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...fd053812a25d,1
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...ffd1f6ce78ee,1

Tego rodzaju projektów jest dużo więcej.

----------


## EZS

> wiec powody podawane przez wlascicieli-pomieszkali,ale nie stac ich do konca na wykonczenie,za daleko od miasta,rozwodza sie,wybudowali za duzy itd...wiele,wiele nieprzemyslanych inwestycji i marzen,ktore jak juz sie spelnily,zaczely byc kula u nogi....


 jak na allegro, zwykle likwidacja sklepu, egzemplarz powystawowy itd. Tam nikt nie napisze, ze podróba a tu nikt nie powie, że za ten dom, co chce ci sprzedać, to sobie i córce ma zamiar wybudować  :smile: 
A'propos twojego wcześniejszego postu, choć nie na temat (sorry): o tym spontanicznym odwiedzaniu kogoś - nie wszyscy mają ten zwyczaj. U nas nawet sąsiad, który widzi przez okno, że siedzę przy stole, dzwoni, czy "jesteśmy w domu" I odwrotnie  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

albo ten:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...do=&p=20&nr=29

śliczny dom proszący sie o piękny ogród, nieuciążliwy na stare lata

----------


## sadek125

Dzieki wszystkim za odpowiedzi i podpowiedzi.
Mam teraz pytanie dot. zakupu działki i jej ewentualnej sprzedaży po jakim czasie moge ją sprzedac  w razie nieprzewidzianych okoliczności(w moim przpadku może to byc kupno mieszkania na rynku wtórnym).

----------


## martek1981

> Dodam i swoje trzy grosze. Koszt budowy domu wg projektu archonu Dom w winorośli wyniósł mnie jak do tej pory 280 tys. Do zakończenia brakuje płotu wokół domu, elewacji i balustrad balkonowych, oraz wykończenia jednej łazienki plus zieleń wokół domu. W tej cenie jest AGD meble kuchenne, płytki podłogi itp. Budoiwa trwała 6 miesięcy. Oprócz elektryki wszystkie prace zlecone. 
> Co do mieszkania na wsi, koszty utrzymania domu porównywalne jak w mieście. Ogrzewanie plus CW, wywóz śmieci, ZW  miesięcznie to około 450-600 zł jak do tej pory.
> Różnica jest tylko w dojeżdzie do pracy, bo trochę więcej paliwa tu koszt wzrósł o 200 zł na dwóch samochodach, ale połowa tej kwoty to wyższa cena paliwa niż była ona  2-3 lata temu. Do pracy mam 22km poprzednio 12 km mieszkając w mieście. Natomiast śr. spalanie obecnie 7l poprzednio 9,5l.
> Najbardziej zadowolona z przeprowadzki jest córka. Dużo koleżanek, gimbus i dużo miejsca dla swoich zabawek. Najmniej chyba ja.
> Jednak moje niezadowolenie rekompensuje brak odgłosów imprez nocnych, pralki bo sąsiadce się przypomniało że o 1 w nocy trzeba pranie zrobić, stukających "szpilek" rano, a przedewszystkim to że przyjeżdżam po pracy i mam gdzie zaparkować.


Jak widać nawet dom tego samego projektu można wybudować za zupełnie różne pieniądze :sad:  Też buduję Dom w Winorośli. Mam dopiero SSZ z instalacją elektryczną, a wydałem już prawie 200k. Do pełni szczęścia potrzebuję drugie tyle.

----------


## Zielony ogród

bez podatku ziemię mozna sprzedać po 5 latach, chyba że coś się zmieniło ostatnio w przepisach

----------


## sadek125

A w przeciągu tych pieciu lat jaki podatek bedzie nałożony 9 czy 19 % ? jakoś nigdzie nie moge sie doszukac tych informacji.

----------


## maxwell61

> Jak widać nawet dom tego samego projektu można wybudować za zupełnie różne pieniądze Też buduję Dom w Winorośli. Mam dopiero SSZ z instalacją elektryczną, a wydałem już prawie 200k. Do pełni szczęścia potrzebuję drugie tyle.


Ja myśl.ę, że się da do 200tys wybudować. Byle robocizna zamknęła się w max. 60tys. za wszystko. Domek max 80m2-parter.

Wg mnie SSO to max 80tys. pozwolenia i podłączenia to 20 tys. (w zależności jak daleko media). 
Tynki zew i wew ok 20 tys.
instalacje ok 30tys. 
wylewki 8tys.
okna +drzwi - ok 15tys.
mamy 173 tys. czyli 27 zostało. - pozostało płytki za 10m2 i panele w tej samej cenie  :cool: 

Ceny sa bardzo orientacyjne, bo co powiat to inna cena

pozdrawiam

----------


## Zielony ogród

http://expresskaszubski.pl/gospodark...-nieruchomosci
nic świeższego nie znalazłam

----------


## niktspecjalny

witam wszystkich 

Czytam tak i czytam i doszedłem do wniosku ,że autorowi trochę namieszano z tymi cenami.Bardzo obrazowo wszyscy przedstawili swoje koszta związane z budową zapominając jednak o bardzo ważnej rzeczy a mianowicie.Odpowiedzią nie zostanie postawione przeze mnie pytanie.

Co rozumiemy przez wybudowanie domu za 200000 zł,czy wybudowanie domu to także dodatki bez których nie funkcjonujemy normalnie(łazimy po błocie a potrzeby załatwiamy w wychodku budowlanym):
1.szambo lub OE
2.ogrodzenie plus furtki i brama wjazdowa plus zjazd z drogi na posesję,zabezpieczenie estetyczne przed posesją itp.
3.chodniki i podjazdy pod dom z kostki czy innych upodobanych materiałów
4.oświetlenie terenu(bez tego można żyć) kable na przyszłość (przewidujący wzrost np zarobków czyli polepszenie sytuacji finansowej)do domofonów siłowników itp.
5.upiększenie terenu czyli zielono mi(drzewka,trawniki,ukształtowanie terenu np.(kaskady,oczka wodne itp) bez tego można też żyć
6.altany grille drewutnie

Po krótce a właściwie w dużym skrócie przedstawiam państwu ten problem.Czy za wybudowaniem domu stoi tylko jego bryła i nic więcej bo jeśli Panie face tak to bardzo Pana przepraszam i życzę by się Panu cudownie mieszkało.Bardzo oszczędnie wybudował Pan dom.To nic ,że nie ma Pan nic więcej kiedyś znowu życzliwi przyjdą Panu z pomocą.

Tak dla porównania z Panem face....jak wszyscy to i ja też.

Do magda gl312 ze studia-atrium w samej bryle z uzbrojeniem wewnętrznym by móc zamieszkać i normalnie funkcjonować wyniósł 280000 zł.Licznik pracuje nadal

serdecznie pozdrawiam życząc sukcesów autorowi wątku, a Pana Panie face jeszcze raz przepraszam ,za słowa . których użyłem niepotrzebnie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> W Polsce domek ok 100-130m2,dwudziestu  inwestorów zbuduje za 350-400 tys zł....natomiast trafi sie jeden ,moze dwóch gdzie identyczny projekt postawi za 150tys...potem na forum teoretycy teoretyzują...ze jak to mozliwe,pewnie ze słomy budował ,albo materiały nakradł...bo to niemozliwe.
> A to nie jest kwestia cen materiałów i robocizny ,to kwestia tylko i wyłącznie podejscia do tematu.
> Nawet na tym forum jest kilkadziesiąt gotowych dzienników,ba przepisów na to ja spokojnie zbudowac prostu dom za tanie praisy...tyle ze mentalnosc i stereotypy zakorzenione w głowie cięzko wyplenic,ale cóz kazdy ma swoje pieniadze i robi z nimi co chce
> pozdrawiam


Jasne jasne święta racja.Malutkiego domku 80 m2 a potem pretensja do całego świata ,że po co taki mały wybudowałem.Taki domek to się zgadza można śmiało wybudować za 200000 zł i cieszyć jego gabarytami.Kasa zrobi z nami wszystko.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jeszcze jedno pytanie do face.

Powiedz mi  proszę czego ty jeszcze nie masz w domu...co ci brakuje .Wiem ,że mieszkasz ale chciałbym wiedzieć np. co z twoim poddaszem itp.?Gdzie jeszcze ulokujesz kasę?

----------


## blekitna

witam!!! chciałam wtrącić swoje pięć groszy uważam, że postawienie małego domku jest realne za tą kwotę, ale trzeba się szczypać z kasą i samemu robić wiele rzeczy jako przykład podaje siebie  :wink:   co prawda nie jest to dom tylko budynek firmowy ale spokojnie możnabyłoby tam mieszkać, sama planuje się tam wynieść na stare lata, 

budynek ma 80 metrów użytkowych, przykryty jest dachem jednospadowym (blacha), na dole jest łazienka, mini kuchnia, mini kotłownia i pokój 25 m2, na poddaszu dwa pokoje po ok 16 m2, schody na góre drewniane z netu za 1500 zł, prosta kanalizacja, małe szambo a w środku wszystko zrobione po taniości (tanie meble, podłogi gres przemysłowy), tylko okna antywłamaniowe na dole bo to firma, tania ekipa murarska - 10 tys zł w tej cenie zrobili więźbę i blachę :O  koszt budynku - 150 tys zł bez działki oczywiscie, acha dodam, że budowaliśmu to 40 km od Warszawy.

----------


## gumis107

> Dzieki wszystkim za odpowiedzi i podpowiedzi.
> Mam teraz pytanie dot. zakupu działki i jej ewentualnej sprzedaży po jakim czasie moge ją sprzedac  w razie nieprzewidzianych okoliczności(w moim przpadku może to byc kupno mieszkania na rynku wtórnym).


niby mozesz sprzedac placac podatek jezeli sprzedaz przed 5 latami od zakupu.Tylko wez tez pod uwage ,iz dzialka moze stac sie niebudowlana w tym czasie .W mojej gminie zaskarzono MPZP i nagle dziaki budowlane maja nieuregulowany status ,a co za tym idzie sa niesprzedawalne ( no chyba ze po 2-3 zl m.kw).Poza tym zyjemy w kraju w ktorym obowiazuje np: przepis ,ze jezeli dzialka przylegajaca do naszej ma nieprzeprowadzone sprawy spadkow e,to urzdenicy moga nie wydac zgody na budowe na naszej dzialce (nie czesto to stosuja ,ale zdarza sie).Birac pod uwage jakie masz dochody daj sobie siana ,wez pod uwage ,iz sredni miesieczne koszt kredytu bedzie Cie kosztowal ok 1500zl ,a znajac zycie nawet wiecej.Pzdr

----------


## face

> Po krótce a właściwie w dużym skrócie przedstawiam państwu ten problem.Czy za wybudowaniem domu stoi tylko jego bryła i nic więcej bo jeśli Panie face tak to bardzo Pana przepraszam i życzę by się Panu cudownie mieszkało.Bardzo oszczędnie wybudował Pan dom.To nic ,że nie ma Pan nic więcej kiedyś znowu życzliwi przyjdą Panu z pomocą.


kto czyta nie bladzi :smile:  
u mnie kazdy mial uczciwie ile sobie zarzyczyl :smile: 
wiekszosc po 15-20 zl za godzine, wiec w czym rzecz??

----------


## blekitna

co do podatku, to jeśli sprzedaż działkę bądz dom bądz mieszkanie przed 5 laty to *jest jeden warunek niezapłacenia podatku:*  deklarujesz w urzędzie, że pieniądze które uzyskałeś z działki w ciągu 2 lach wydasz na cele mieszkaniowe (czyli znowu na działkę,. dom lub mieszkanie) i tak też uczynisz, wtedy nie płacisz ani grosza podatku, ja tam też poczyniłam  :smile: 

a co do zarobków i kredytów, to uważam, że dla ludzi pracowitych : dla chcącego nic trudnego, znam takich co grosze zarabiają, citają i jakoś tam dają radę, to zależy co kto chce w życiu osiągnąć, jeden woli mieszkać w M1 i wydawać 2 tys na balety, a drugi woli zyć oszczędniej a mieć piękny dom  :smile:  to kwestia wyboru.

----------


## face

> Jeszcze jedno pytanie do face.
> 
> Powiedz mi  proszę czego ty jeszcze nie masz w domu...co ci brakuje .Wiem ,że mieszkasz ale chciałbym wiedzieć np. co z twoim poddaszem itp.?Gdzie jeszcze ulokujesz kasę?


czytanie nie jest Twoja mocna strona :smile: 

brakuje mi np 2 sof skurzanych
telewizora w jednej sypialni i kuchni
kominka
nowego materaca do lozka

na zewnatrz przydal by sie nowy podjazd

----------


## Kasia242

> Jasne jasne święta racja.Malutkiego domku 80 m2 a potem pretensja do całego świata ,że po co taki mały wybudowałem.Taki domek to się zgadza można śmiało wybudować za 200000 zł i cieszyć jego gabarytami.Kasa zrobi z nami wszystko.


Nie mierz wszystkich jedna miara...moje zdanie jest takie:
Dom jest do mieszkania,do wygodnego mieszkania...80-90 m2 + wonostojący garaz+ taras+ kawał trawnika,na którym stoi ..basen,grill,i co tam sobie zamarzysz...dla mnie to nie 80 m2 tylko 80m2+reszta powierzchni która jest czynnie wykorzystywana przynajmniej 7-8 miesiecy w roku...co ja mam robic w sypialni 12m2 w takim domu-przespac noc :smile: ..a nie pokazywac znajomym.
Jeszcze nigdy nie przeczytałem ani nie słyszałem by ktos narzekał ze  wybudował (celowo)-za mały dom,za to tych co zbudowali duzy i drogi ohoh :smile:  pełno i to osobiscie :smile: 
80m2 wybuduje przy ok 50% wkladzie pracy wlasnej spokojnie na wielkim luzie za 130-150 tys....ty tu mówisz o 200 tys? Tak-pod warunkiem ze kupie fajny 5 letni samochod do kompletu...bo inaczej nie dam rady wydac 200tys zl na taki domek.
Zeby nie było gołosłownie,postaram sie rzetelnie przedstawic to własnym dziennikiem budowy :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## zezo

Co jakiś czas na forum jest temat
*   CZY ZA TYLE A TYLE KASY DA SIĘ WYBUDOWAĆ DOM??*
i jak to w życiu bywa jedni twierdzą że się da a inni że się nie da
a mieszkać gdzieś trzeba ??  i co tu począć?
każdy musi sam sobie odpowiedzieć co ma czynić, nie można się sugerować kilkoma postami za lub kilkoma przeciw, nikt za nas tej decyzji nie podejmie oraz nikt nie będzie ponosił konsekwencji takiej czy innej decyzji
Ja kiedyś też toczyłem zażarte polemiki na tym forum, aż doszedłem do wniosku że nie warto się denerwować lub denerwować innych
był kiedyś taki wątek 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...wybudowa%C4%87
Start mojej budowy to 2005 rok zakończenie 2007 jedni powiedzą że za mały domek, a ja powiem że skrojony na miarę, powierzchni użytkowej mam 75 m2  całkowitej ponad 90 m nie mam pralni, suszarni, siłowni, garażu, piwnicy i basenu ale mam własne miejsce na ziemi, nie zrywam się w nocy przerażony że frank lub dolar idzie w górę, choć muszę się przyznać że przy moich dochodach musiał by bardzo dużo iść do góry, postawiłem taki domek gdyż tak chciałem ja i moja rodzinka,  
Ja na swoją inwestycję wydałem /lub może wydam , pozostał mi jeszcze taras do wykończenia/  jakie 150 tys zł w stanie takim jak jest na dzień dzisiejszy.
* sadek125  * 
jak chcesz fotki daj adres e-mail
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w realizacji marzeń

----------


## niktspecjalny

> kto czyta nie bladzi 
> u mnie kazdy mial uczciwie ile sobie zarzyczyl
> wiekszosc po 15-20 zl za godzine, wiec w czym rzecz??


Tam wyżej prosiłem o odp.w tym rzecz.Jeszcze raz poproszę o odp.

----------


## zezo

* front247*
masz racje, 
muszę powiedzieć że w mojej sypialni która ma 12 m2 śpi się podobnie jak w sypialni kumpla która ma 25 m2, w moim saloniku o metrażu 24 m2 piwo smakuje tak samo a może i lepiej jak w 45 m salonie kumpla, /ciężko trafić aby było piwo u niego/  ale kumpel wydał 400 tys a ja 150, ja w banku mam 40 tys długu a kumpel  .................................. szkoda gadać,
ale ON ma dom a ja psią budę  hahahahaha
on ma garaż gdzie stoi 12 letni Golf , rowery  i narty a ja nie mam garażu ale na narty to jadę sobie w góry a nie do garażu, hihihih

----------


## niktspecjalny

> czytanie nie jest Twoja mocna strona
> 
> brakuje mi np 2 sof skurzanych
> telewizora w jednej sypialni i kuchni
> kominka
> nowego materaca do lozka
> 
> na zewnatrz przydal by sie nowy podjazd


Pytałem o poddasze , które masz.Czy jest w pełni wykończone i czy je użytkujesz.

----------


## face

> Pytałem o poddasze , które masz.Czy jest w pełni wykończone i czy je użytkujesz.


czytales dokladnie co napisalem??
na co mi 2 kible i dwie umywalki w jednej lazience?? i dwie kabiny i brodziki??
a 60 m2 paneli to gdzie sobie polozylem???i prawie 110m2 plytek?? - przeciez nie na suficie
mysle ze to wystarczy :smile: 
dom jest caly gotowy i wyposazony

----------


## niktspecjalny

> * front247*
> masz racje, 
> muszę powiedzieć że w mojej sypialni która ma 12 m2 śpi się podobnie jak w sypialni kumpla która ma 25 m2, w moim saloniku o metrażu 24 m2 piwo smakuje tak samo a może i lepiej jak w 45 m salonie kumpla, /ciężko trafić aby było piwo u niego/  ale kumpel wydał 400 tys a ja 150, ja w banku mam 40 tys długu a kumpel  .................................. szkoda gadać,
> ale ON ma dom a ja psią budę  hahahahaha
> on ma garaż gdzie stoi 12 letni Golf , rowery  i narty a ja nie mam garażu ale na narty to jadę sobie w góry a nie do garażu, hihihih


Kumpel ma salon 22 m2 i często się w nim gościmy nie ma kominka bo go nie lubi.Mój ma 42 m2 i bardzo przypadł mu do gust i zajebiście lubi dokładać do kominka jak impreza przenosi się do mnie.Jak pod browarka upitrasimy w kominku kiełbachę lub szaszłyczka (a za oknem śnieg i -15stC) to mówi ,że mu się podoba.Jak jest nas nieco więcej i zdąży się ,że akurat on śpi w naszej sypialni razem z dziećmi to od razu chce się ze mną zamieniać ,bo go przestrzeń zaskakuje.(około 30 m2 po podłodze po skosach dużo mniej)Mam garaż jednostanowiskowy a w nim oprócz samochodu rowery, legary, duperele a on garażu nie ma a na narty jeździmy w góry ......nie w alpy.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> czytales dokladnie co napisalem??
> na co mi 2 kible i dwie umywalki w jednej lazience?? i dwie kabiny i brodziki??
> a 60 m2 paneli to gdzie sobie polozylem???i prawie 110m2 plytek?? - przeciez nie na suficie
> mysle ze to wystarczy
> dom jest caly gotowy i wyposazony


Nie rzucaj się tak ..Czytałem czytałem.Czytałem także ,że w jednym poście nie masz  pieca-kotła a nieco niżej ,że z kasy ze skarbówki masz.

----------


## face

kociol mialem atmosferyka 10 letniego, teraz mam 2 kotly gazowe :smile: 
ponoc od przybytku glowa nie boli :smile:

----------


## zezo

* niktspecjalny * 
ja to grila robię na zewnątrz nawet przy dużym mrozie da się rozpalić ognisko i zrobić kiełbaski na patyku, no ale ja mam troszkę działki
a po kilku latach użytkowania kominek już moim przyjacielem nie jest   hihihi

----------


## niktspecjalny

> kociol mialem atmosferyka 10 letniego, teraz mam 2 kotly gazowe
> ponoc od przybytku glowa nie boli


No tego akurat nie znalazłem ale poznałem za to że zrozumiałem myśl, którą się kierujesz w swoim budowaniu.To na dzień dzisiejszy mi wystarczy.Jestem już teraz spokojniejszy ,że nie na darmo mam swoją magde gl312 ze studia-atrium,nie obijamy się o siebie w komunikacji między pokojowej,a jak zawołam kota to mnie skubana nie słyszy .

----------


## niktspecjalny

> * niktspecjalny * 
> ja to grila robię na zewnątrz nawet przy dużym mrozie da się rozpalić ognisko i zrobić kiełbaski na patyku, no ale ja mam troszkę działki
> a po kilku latach użytkowania kominek już moim przyjacielem nie jest   hihihi


Wiesz a to już złożona przyjemność .Jak zorganizujemy np.kulig to inaczej smakuje kiełbacha z ogniska .Grill w zimie okazjonalnie ale raczej w lecie gdy na tarasie słychać pasikoniki.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## face

dodam jescze od siebie ze ceny materialow na dzien dzisiejszy spadly w porownaniu z cenami z okresu naszej budowy

styropian teraz 110zl/m3 z pocalowaniem reki - my 130-140zl
max 2,8 zl/szt a nawet taniej - my czesc za 2,8 czesc po 3,2 zl
cement ok 400zl/t - my po 480-550zl
a i tak kupione tanio jak na tamte lata

i moge tak wymieniac i wymieniac - wszystko jest tansze, nawet pomimo wiekszego vatu
jedynie stal kupilismy po pieniadzach ale to inna historia

ogolnie robocizna tez jest tansza z racji mniejszego popytu

----------


## pete.c

to i ja się odezwę.
Domek jak w podpisie, 130m pow. użytkowej, garaż jednostanowiskowy.
Mamy stan SSZ, jest instalacja elektryczna i gazowa zrobiona elewacja zewnętrzna. Doprowadzone wszystkie przyłącza.
Działka 17 arów od rodziny, transakcja zamienna - koszt pozyskania ok. 17 tys zł. Mam też kupioną wannę, kabinę, umywalkę, baterie do nich...
Do chwili obecnej wydano na wszystko łącznie z wszelkimi formalnościami 230 tys.
Dużo to czy mało?
Dodam że sam robiłem instalację elektryczną i trochę prac przy łopacie, więc mój udział w budowie uważam za pomijalny.
Plan jest taki aby zmieścić się w 350k. Wykonalne?

----------


## Kornacki

To zależy jaki dom. Murowany i bez posiadanego gruntu to nie ma szans nawet za miastem. Chyba, że byłaby to jakaś szopa :smile: 
Ale za 200 tys. zł (zakładam posiadanie gruntu) to zostaje tylko drewniany dom typu kanadyjskiego. 
Np. na Favore.pl
http://www.favore.pl/cat10111710_domy-pod-klucz.html
domy idą po 2 tys. zł za metr kw. i to w okolicach Warszawy. Czyli wychodziłoby za 100 metrowy dom jakieś 200 tys. zł. To raczej to domeczek niż dom. Chyba za takie pieniądze nie da się nic sensownego zbudować.

----------


## face

> To zależy jaki dom. Murowany i bez posiadanego gruntu to nie ma szans nawet za miastem. Chyba, że byłaby to jakaś szopa
> Ale za 200 tys. zł (zakładam posiadanie gruntu) to zostaje tylko drewniany dom typu kanadyjskiego. 
> Np. na Favore.pl
> http://www.favore.pl/cat10111710_domy-pod-klucz.html
> domy idą po 2 tys. zł za metr kw. i to w okolicach Warszawy. Czyli wychodziłoby za 100 metrowy dom jakieś 200 tys. zł. To raczej to domeczek niż dom. Chyba za takie pieniądze nie da się nic sensownego zbudować.


szope to proponujesz wlasnie :smile: 
przeczytaj to sie dowiesz ze sie da dom murowany a nie drewniana szope ladnie niby obita pelna myszy i innego robactwa :smile:

----------


## face

> to i ja się odezwę.
> Domek jak w podpisie, 130m pow. użytkowej, garaż jednostanowiskowy.
> Mamy stan SSZ, jest instalacja elektryczna i gazowa zrobiona elewacja zewnętrzna. Doprowadzone wszystkie przyłącza.
> Działka 17 arów od rodziny, transakcja zamienna - koszt pozyskania ok. 17 tys zł. Mam też kupioną wannę, kabinę, umywalkę, baterie do nich...
> Do chwili obecnej wydano na wszystko łącznie z wszelkimi formalnościami 230 tys.
> Dużo to czy mało?
> Dodam że sam robiłem instalację elektryczną i trochę prac przy łopacie, więc mój udział w budowie uważam za pomijalny.
> Plan jest taki aby zmieścić się w 350k. Wykonalne?


da sie :smile: 
pobierznie liczac:
tynki z materialem ok 500m2 * 24zl/m2 =  ok 12 tys
wylewki - 130 * 15 zl = ok 2 tys + material  3,5-4 tys calosc ok

pobierznie to ok 18 tys zl + to co wpakowales 230 tys wynosi powiedzmy 250 tys

masz 350 na cala inwestycje??jak dobrze przeczytalem wiec zostaje 100 tys i wystarczy na pewno, przy dobrym zarzadzaniu nawet zostanie na dobre mebelki

----------


## sadek125

> * sadek125  * 
> jak chcesz fotki daj adres e-mail
> Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w realizacji marzeń



Prosze  [email protected]

----------


## Zielony ogród

za kilka-kilkanaście lat rynek pokaże, czy warto było budować duży dom na kredyt, kiedy dzisiejszym budowniczym z fali boomu dorosna i wyprowadzą sie dzieci, a raty zostaną. mówie oczywiscie o zwykłych ludziach, nie o klasie średniej. mam córke na studiach (przyjeżdża raz na dwa tygodnie na weekend) i dom ok.95m, jej pokój stoi zamkniety i tak zostanie, bo po co dla 2 osób tyle pomieszczeń, i tak każdy ma swoje ulubione miejszce na kanapie czy przy stole, a całe lato i wiosnę spedzamy na tarasie i w ogrodzie. Z goścmi nie ma problemu, jest stół na 12 osób w jadalni i dodatkowo salon 30 m, więc dlaczego ktoś pisze, że dom 100m2 to szopa? zapewne potomek rodu magnackiego, ale myślałam, ze to forum dla zwykłych ludzi.

----------


## Jola z Melisy

Święte słowa. Nasz dom nie jest ani duży, ani mały (160mkw). Teraz mieszamy z córcią i jest w sam raz. Wygodny, z dużym salonem (można robić fajne imprezki z tańcami). Niemniej już planuję w przyszłości (na emeryturze) przeprowadzić się do mniejszej parterówki.  Dom zbudowany bez kredytu. Gdybym musiała brać takowy, na pewno budowałabym znacznie mniejszy domek,najwyżej ok. 90metrowy, coby jak najmniej się zadłużać. I też zapewne mieszkałoby się super.

----------


## compi

Ja mam dwójkę na studiach i też słyszę o wyfruwaniu z gniazda itp. Tylko jedno pytanie się nasuwa. Gdzie mają wyfrunąć? Na stancję? Bo raczej oboje moich dzieci nie ma nawet razem takiego dorobku,  aby zadowolić bankowców przy udzielaniu kredytu. I teraz ewentualny ciąg dalszy wydarzeń. Niech którekolwiek z nich założy rodzinę. Niech pojawi się wnuk(na razie nie marzę), gdzie wtedy zamieszkają jak nie w domu? A co jeśli faktycznie wybiorą sobie życie gdzie indziej? Po prostu sprzedamy chałupę i pieniędzy wystarczy na wypasiony apartament dla dwóch osób ze sporym dorobkiem na Muratorze, hehe. Na razie jedyna fanaberia w planach naszego domu to pokój gościnny. Nie wiem czy to nie będzie dziecinny. I jeszcze jedno. Kredyty brane przez "dzieciate" rodziny, na więcej niż 10 lat, mogą być spokojnie obliczane na spłacanie w przyszłośći również przez te dzieci. Taki układ my zaplanowaliśmy, chociaż nie musieliśmy brać kosmicznych kwot na długi okres.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

kazdy wie jakie ma mozliwosci i jaka pomoc moze ofiarowac swoim dzieciom....
nieraz moze warto wybudowac 2 male domki,zamiast jednego?nie wiem,to decyzja indywidualna....
jednak dla entuzjastow wiekszych domow dobre jest przemyslenie budowy tak,aby mozna bylo bez wiekszych przerobek oddzielic jedno pietro,zrobic osobne wejscie,kuchnie,zeby w razie czego dorosle dziecko,ktore byc moze wcale nie chce sie wyprowadzac mialo swoje zycie (wtedy my tez zachowamy resztki swojego  :wink: 
i jak to sie mowi,cokolwiek nie zrobimy,bedziemy zalowac  :big lol:

----------


## compi

No tak. Tyle że rozmowa krąży wokół magicznych 200 tysięcy, a te raczej ograniczają metraż. I mając choćby jedno dziecko w wieku załóżmy 10 lat, za te 15 możemy spodziewać się różnych sytuacji. Ja generalnie jestem za tzw szybkim "odcinaniem pępowiny", ale przecież nie wygonisz swojego dziecka z domu! I w ciągu kilku lat z komfortowego dom może się stać dyskomfortowy. Może się mylę, ale wnioski każdy sam musi wyciągnąć z naszych dyskusji

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

compi,podobno przychodzi wiek,w ktorym bedziemy marzyc o tym,zeby zamieszkac ze swoimi dziecmi.....kurcze...zeby to sie tak dalo,raz razem,raz osobno,jak akurat nam pasuje.....ale zawsze cos jest nie tak niestety........ :Confused:

----------


## compi

Może to się wyda śmieszne, ale zaletą naszej parterówki bez użytkowego poddasza, jest możliwość podniesienia dachu i rozbudowa 170m2 powierzchni obecnego strychu. Dla tego też mamy lane stropy, zbrojone płyty podłogowe i w ogóle konstrukcję jak na wojnę. I gdy już będę stary to z cygarem w ustachna bujanym fotelu, jak Corleone, będę być może obserwował z politowaniem starania juniorów w poprawie własnych warunków mieszkaniowych.

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja się sugeruję juz dwiema sytuacjami w mojej dalszej rodzinie, że córka ma zal do rodziców, że musi mieszkać z rodzina w domu rodziców tak naprawde z litości, bo nie ma serca ich zostawić samych w wielkim domu, bo nie dadzą sobie rady. Cytat: zarobiłam w Anglii, mogłaby kupić mieszkanie albo wybudowac dom po swojemu, ale muszę siedzeć ze starymi, bo przecież życie poświęcili, aby ten dom wybudować również dla mnie. Gdybym sie wyprowadziła, miałabym wyrzuty sumienia.
Ja nie chcę mojego dziecka tak obciażać. Niech sobie wyfruwa gdzie chce, za pieniadze nie wydane na dom mogę pomóc jej kupić mieszkanie. A jesli zechce kiedyś wrócić ...dobuduje sie cos.

----------


## compi

Szczerze, to nie obchodzi mnie w dłuższej perspektywie to czy dzieciaki się "sfochują" na nas i nie "dadzą nogi", chociaż jak widać staram się przyjąć na klatę każdą możliwość. Daj Panie Boże, aby mogły sobie poradzić w życiu same. Potem dopiero pozwól, aby pomogły i nam.  Czasy przyjdą niedługo takie, że dom można będzie scedować na bank na zasadzie wypłaty emerytury do końca życia. Ten system podoba mi się, chociaż zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że to bank  w końcowym rozliczeniu finansowo będzie górą. I zawsze pozostaje możliwość sprzedaży domu i przeniesienia się.

----------


## Anna Pepa

Dom który buduję jest mały, oczywiście wzieliśmy kredyt (a wiem co to znaczy mieć go, bo właśnie skończyliśmy spłacać mieszkanie). Teraz chyba budowałabym jeszcze mniejszy dom, do 100 m2, parterowy, taki w cenie mieszkania :sad: .
Działki w twoich okolicach nie są drogie, robocizna też, może nie ma na co czekać, zostaje jeszcze pytanie czy bank da Ci kredyt?

----------


## Zielony ogród

uważam, że działke zawsze warto kupic
to jest ziemia, dobro rzadkie, więc marne szanse że stanieje
dobrze jest kupic działkę kilka lat przed budową - pojeździć tam w różnych porach roku, (zimą też) zrobic grilla, pospacerować, popracować fizycznie, posadzic drzewo, "wczuć"się. powolutku załatwiać warunki zabudowy, porzyłączą, bez pospiechu, bez przepłacania. W razie "złych fluidów miejsca" albo kłopotów finansowych zawsze łatwiej sprzedać działke niz rozgrzebana budowę.

----------


## face

> więc dlaczego ktoś pisze, że dom 100m2 to szopa? zapewne potomek rodu magnackiego, ale myślałam, ze to forum dla zwykłych ludzi.


mam nadzieje ze to nie do mnie (jesli moge) Malenka :smile: 
staram sie bronic nas malostkowo metrazowych posiadaczy :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

sorry, wyszedł mi skrót myslowy odnoszący sie raczej do postu Kornackiego (że dom 100m to nie dom tylko domeczek), a w twojej odpowiedzi była mowa o szopie. za szybko czytam. trochę może jestem zawzieta, bo gdy budowalismy nasz "domeczek" 95m2, to wszystkim musiałam się tłumaczyć, dlaczego taki mały, aż sie gadać nie chciało. nawet budowlańcy i architekt nas namawiali, żeby dom "niechcący" powiększyć. Ta żądza metrów kw. to chyba nam po komunie została. dzięki za "maleńka", bo dosyć posunięta w latach jestem, haha, nawet moja córka juz dawno nie jest maleńka

----------


## Kasia242

Ha w Japonii jest mało ziemi,mieszkaja na kilku m2 ale szanuja to co maja.nie przeszkadza im to w pracy i dobrobycie :smile:  u nas odwrotnie :smile:

----------


## face

> sorry, wyszedł mi skrót myslowy odnoszący sie raczej do postu Kornackiego (że dom 100m to nie dom tylko domeczek), a w twojej odpowiedzi była mowa o szopie. za szybko czytam. trochę może jestem zawzieta, bo gdy budowalismy nasz "domeczek" 95m2, to wszystkim musiałam się tłumaczyć, dlaczego taki mały, aż sie gadać nie chciało. nawet budowlańcy i architekt nas namawiali, żeby dom "niechcący" powiększyć. Ta żądza metrów kw. to chyba nam po komunie została. dzięki za "maleńka", bo dosyć posunięta w latach jestem, haha, nawet moja córka juz dawno nie jest maleńka


tez mnie p. Kornacki lekko podniosl cisnienie -  raz ze "malenkim" domkiem to jeszcze ze tylko szkielet drewniany - to mialem na mysli piszac szopa - do tego jakby te domy szkieletowe sprzedawal

ciesze sie natomiast ze Cie nie urazilem :smile:  ludzmi jestesmy i pozartowac wypada :smile: 

uwazam ze 100 - 120 m2 to nie malenki dom - wlasnie taki w sam raz dla 4 osobowej rodziny
zalezy od potrzeb przede wszystkim

----------


## Zielony ogród

zastanawialismy sie nad szkieletowym, mamy taka firme po sąsiedzku, ładnie budują, oglądalismy, robiliśmy kosztorys, ale wyszło za drogo, drożej niż nasz a ytonga.

----------


## EZS

małe (no i dobrze ocieplone) domki są szczególnie miłe, gdy przychodzi rachunek za gaz. U mnie 2 razy mniejszy, niż u mojej mniej ocieplonej i "obszerniejszej" mamy (124m2 vs 190 m2). Ale co do żądzy powierzchni, przyznam się - brak mi spiżarni i garderoby.... Te dodatkowe 20 m2 i byłoby super. Ale mój mąż jest zwolennikiem minimalizmu i nie dał się namówić... Żałuję, ze nie byłam bardziej stanowcza. 
Za to moja mama ma 190 m2, mieszkają we dwoje z tatą i.... nigdy nie usłyszałam, że mają za duży dom. Wręcz przeciwnie, ciągle się przymierzają do adaptacji nieużywanego strychu pod skosem  :smile:  Ale też ich dom jest taki, ze te metry gdzieś giną i faktycznie przydałby się tam jeszcze dodatkowy pokój ..... Czyli dużo zależy od projektu, może być wielki dom ale dość bezsensownie zaprojektowany, który zje każdą przestrzeń, lub mały, kompaktowy domek, w którym jest wszystko, co potrzeba. Ale jak mały - to już zależy od człowieka  :smile:

----------


## face

domku szkieletowego nie odsprzedasz za 10 15 lat z zyskiem - nikt go nie kupi bo jego zywotnosc to 30 lat max (niektorzy podaja ze wiecej)
po 15 latach remont na maxa, a jesli przyjda zwierzatka uwielbiajace welne to znacznie szybciej

co innego murowany tradycyjny, zawsze sie go da sprzedac - do tego z zyskiem

nie mam nic przeciw kanadyjczykom ale nie nadaja sie do zamieszkania, ale jako domek letniskowy - badz zimowy to super sprawa - zaznaczam ze to moja subiektywna opinia nie podlegajaca zadnej dyskusji :smile:

----------


## face

> Ale co do żądzy powierzchni, przyznam się - brak mi spiżarni i garderoby.... Te dodatkowe 20 m2 i byłoby super. Ale mój mąż jest zwolennikiem minimalizmu i nie dał się namówić... Żałuję, ze nie byłam bardziej stanowcza. 
> Czyli dużo zależy od projektu, może być wielki dom ale dość bezsensownie zaprojektowany, który zje każdą przestrzeń, lub mały, kompaktowy domek, w którym jest wszystko, co potrzeba. Ale jak mały - to już zależy od człowieka


masz absolutna racje - do nas jak przychodza znajomi to zdziwieni "taki maly z zewnatrz a tyle miejsca w srodku"
chociaz przyznam ze rowniez brak nam 20-30 m2 - na pralnie z suszarnia i mala pracownie - to juz jednak wina naszej dzialki (waska i dluga)
wiem rowniez ze jadalnia odrobine wieksza by stykla z racji poteznego stolu

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja na moich 95m mam garderobę i tzw schowanko - pom gospodarcze, spiżarke niepotrzebna, mam ogromną lodówkę i ziemiankę w ogrodzie, i kuchnię z taką ilościa szafek, że niektóre i tak puste stoja. co do rodziców - sytuacje są bardzo rózne, wszystko zależy od wielkości dochodów i priorytetów w życiu, to jest wątek załozony przez osobę o niezbyt duzych dochodach, gdybym miała kasę nie dyskutowałabym o ilości m2 tylko o odcieniach marmurów i drewna egzotycznego

----------


## robdk

> ...
> 
> uwazam ze 100 - 120 m2 to nie malenki dom - wlasnie taki w sam raz dla 4 osobowej rodziny
> zalezy od potrzeb przede wszystkim
> ....
> ....
> do nas jak przychodza znajomi to zdziwieni "taki maly z zewnatrz a tyle miejsca w srodku"
> chociaz przyznam ze rowniez brak nam 20-30 m2 - na pralnie z suszarnia i mala pracownie
> ....


U siebie mam 107m2 w tym jest garderoba, kotłownia i ganeczek. Rodzina 2+1. Mam salon 26m2 i dwie sypialnie 15,75m2, łazienka spora bo ponad 8m2 bez żadnych skosów bo to parterówka oraz kibelek oddzielnie. Do tego kuchnia 16m2 znaczy się duża oddzielna - nie ma przejścia bezpośrednio do salonu, bo tak chcieliśmy. Nie mamy kominka. Dom w zupełności wystarczający bo szyty dokładnie na miarę - projekt indywidualny. Brak suszarni i piwnicy? mam strych nieużytkowy o powierzchni ok 80m2 o wysokości 2,2m jako wielka hala, tam  miejsca na suszarnię i inne pierdoły typu bilard  :wink:  jest aż nadto. No jeszcze mam garaż wolnostojący 8x6m.
Koszty troszkę wcześniej podawałem. W sporej części - tej murowanej + wylewki, tynki, pokrycie dachowe (bez więźby bo sami robiliśmy), wylewki, okna, drzwi robiły ekipy. Czas budowy to 05-2009. Teraz na wiosnę mamy zamiar się wprowadzić. 
W tej cenie jest sporo rozwiązań niskoenergetyczncyh (GWC żwirowy, WM z rekuperatorem, dobre ocieplenie, bufor itp.)
Wydatki skrupulatnie zbierane. Ujęte nawet pozycje typu gumofilce, czy jakieś narzędzia. Na obecnym etapie mamy wydane na sam budynek 167tyś zł. 
Dodam, że kredyt mam 200tyś zł. 
Do kredytu trzeba było zrobić kosztorys z etapami. W większości mam oszczędności w stosunku do kosztorysu. We wspomnianych w tym wątku 200tyś zł. skończę dom w takim stanie do odbioru - z płytkami, sanitariatami, włącznikami, podłogami i malowaniem.
No działkę już miałem.
Do pełnego wprowadzenia razem z meblami powinienem się zmieścić w 230tyś zł

PS
Acha, oczywiście nie ma uporządkowanej działki, kostek, ogrodzenia itp. Niestety na to już trzeba sobie inną kasę organizować.

----------


## face

my tez projekt indywidualny i domek pod nas :smile: 
3 sypialnie - 2 po 16,5 m2 i jedna 23,5 m2
 kuchnia z jadalnia z korytarzykiem - taka elka - 26m2
salonik 22m2 - za to 3 m wysoki i wydaje sie potezny
łazienki jedna 4,5 m2, druga ok 10,5m2
schowek - spizarnia - ok 4m2 - pod schodami, schowek 2 ok 1,5m2

w planie piwniczka - ziemianka oraz wiatka :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

co do brakujacych niektorym pojedynczych pomieszczen,to latwiej jest cos do malego dobudowac niz z duzego odciac....
takze zawsze mozna cos pomyslec w miare pojawiania sie kasy....
a swoja droga jak juz jestesmy przy metrazu,to nigdy nie moge wyjsc z podziwu,jak miescilismy sie w 4 osoby za czasow blokowych na 45 metrach....i pamietam,ze rowery z bratem mielismy i sanki i narty i wszystko to razy dwa i jeszcze pies do kompletu.... :cool:

----------


## Zielony ogród

ziemianka super sprawa godna rozpropagowania, i piekny element ogrodu, jabłka jędrne do kwietnia; zauwazyłam tylko, że ludzie wymyslaja izolacje w piwniczce - styropiany i takie tam, a to zaprzecza sensowi takiej piwniczki, ona własnie ma mieć ścisły kontakt z ziemia, a nie sie od niej odcinać. jest to niezłe uzupełnienie małego domu, i niedrogie

----------


## face

my nasza ocieplimy i zaizolujemy - chce w niej urzadzic warsztacik na narzedzia itp
chyba ze sie uda jeszcze cos dolozyc w niej m2 - swietna szafeczka na trunki :smile: 
a ze wzgledu na uksztaltowanie dzialki az sama sie prosi o wybudowanie

----------


## Zielony ogród

no jeżeli warsztacik to tak, bo w tradycyjnej ziemiance zawsze jest lekka wilgoć, co jest wskazane przy przechowywaniu warzyw i owoców.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...as-taką/page7

----------


## face

dobry temat :smile: 
ja na szczescie wiem co gdzie i jak ocieplic aby bylo oki - czyli nie bede ocieplal gdzie nie trzeba, jednak temat naprawde super - zwlaszcza w czasach gdy projektuje sie kopiuj-wklej nie patrzac do konca co sie skopiowalo-wkleilo

----------


## pete.c

powiem szczerze - nie wiem jak budujecie za takie pieniądze - ja w tej chwili jestem po elewacji zewnetrznej i zostalo mi 120 tys na: tynki, hydraulike, co, zabudowe poddasza, płot, droge i całą reszte wykonczeniowki . Przydałyby się też jakieś meble (kuchnia, łazienki, że o reszcie nie wspomnę) Watpie czy zmieszcze sie w 350 tys. Jeżeli te 120 tys. o ktorych pisze nie starczy mi na to co pisze bede mial duzy problem bo i srodkow brak a kredyt trzeba zaczac splacac. Po splaceniu raty zostaje 2800 na życie, jedno dziecko małe, drugie w drodze. faktem ze prosta wykonczeniowke zrobie sam (malowanie, panele, czesciowo plytki). domek jak juz pisalem 130 mkw (w podpisie). Ale jestem dobrej myśli - jakoś to będzie...

----------


## robdk

Wybacz, ale w tym projekcie bym się nie zmieścił w 200tyś zł.
Koszty determinuje jednak projekt..

----------


## EZS

> powiem szczerze - nie wiem jak budujecie za takie pieniądze - ja w tej chwili jestem po elewacji zewnetrznej i zostalo mi 120 tys na: tynki, hydraulike, co, zabudowe poddasza, płot, droge i całą reszte wykonczeniowki . Przydałyby się też jakieś meble (kuchnia, łazienki, że o reszcie nie wspomnę) Watpie czy zmieszcze sie w 350 tys. Jeżeli te 120 tys. o ktorych pisze nie starczy mi na to co pisze bede mial duzy problem bo i srodkow brak a kredyt trzeba zaczac splacac. Po splaceniu raty zostaje 2800 na życie, jedno dziecko małe, drugie w drodze. faktem ze prosta wykonczeniowke zrobie sam (malowanie, panele, czesciowo plytki). domek jak juz pisalem 130 mkw (w podpisie). Ale jestem dobrej myśli - jakoś to będzie...


masz projekt podobny do mojego ale większy o garaż i o bezsensowny ganek nad nim. Już by, chyba dodatkowy pokój dobudowała, choćby właśnie garderobę. To nie jest projekt na 200 tyś ale no ok 400. Przy baaardzo duuuzym wkładzie własnej pracy - 300. Chciało się to się placi  :wink:

----------


## pete.c

były małe zmiany - tarasu nad garażem nie ma bo na co nam on przy 16 arowej działce - jest dach jednospadowy (lekki strop), nie ma żadnych balkonów.
dodano wiatrołap przed wejściem,
podniesiono ścianę kolankową do 1 m.
z tyłu wylany taras z betonu
zresztą zobacz na fotkach (ostatnia sprzed pół roku) - w podpisie

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

Ewa,czy te 400 tys oceniasz juz pod klucz,czy mowa jest o stanie developerskim?
ile procent calkowitych kosztow budowy pochlonelo u Was wszystkich wykonczenie?

----------


## EZS

Oceniam pod klucz, po sobie. No, bez mebli do salonu bo ja nie kupowałam. Ale z kostką. Wydalam 350. Nie wydzielę ci ile wykończeniówka tak na czysto, bo u mnie za szybko szla budowa i wiele rzeczy działo się naraz więc nawet nie zapisywałam rozdzielnie na to czy tamto ale łącznie w ciągu miesiąca  :wink:   Ale tak mniej więcej to 120 SSZ 200 reszta a te 30 ostatnie to weszły już po zamieszkaniu - ścieżki, wiata, kostka, taras, drugi podest.

----------


## 2mm

> za kilka-kilkanaście lat rynek pokaże, czy warto było budować duży dom na kredyt, kiedy dzisiejszym budowniczym z fali boomu dorosna i wyprowadzą sie dzieci, a raty zostaną. *mówie oczywiscie o zwykłych ludziach, nie o klasie średniej*. mam córke na studiach (przyjeżdża raz na dwa tygodnie na weekend) i dom ok.95m, jej pokój stoi zamkniety i tak zostanie, bo po co dla 2 osób tyle pomieszczeń, i tak każdy ma swoje ulubione miejszce na kanapie czy przy stole, a całe lato i wiosnę spedzamy na tarasie i w ogrodzie. Z goścmi nie ma problemu, jest stół na 12 osób w jadalni i dodatkowo salon 30 m, więc dlaczego ktoś pisze, że dom 100m2 to szopa? zapewne *potomek rodu magnackiego*, ale myślałam, ze to forum dla zwykłych ludzi.


mam pytanie: kto to jest ta klasa średnia a kto zwykli ludzie??
jak ktoś ma ten wałkowany tu dom 90-100 mkw za 200k PLN i 5-letniego _fiata punto_ to kto to jest?

tak na marginesie to rody magnackie skończyły się wraz z nastaniem panowania klasy robotniczo-chłopsko-związkowej............

----------


## face

> mam pytanie: kto to jest ta klasa średnia a kto zwykli ludzie??
> jak ktoś ma ten wałkowany tu dom 90-100 mkw za 200k PLN i 5-letniego _fiata punto_ to kto to jest?
> 
> tak na marginesie to rody magnackie skończyły się wraz z nastaniem panowania klasy robotniczo-chłopsko-związkowej............


a no ja sie mniemam za zwyklego czlowieka jako posiadacz tego walkowanego tu domu 120m2 za 200k z kawalkiem i 10 letniego samochodu

----------


## compi

Jak się uda wybudować dom za te 200 to już aspirować można. Jednak gdy noga się powinie to uuuu.....Plebs.....

----------


## Zielony ogród

o jeny jak dosłownie wszystko traktujecie, no no... zwykły człowiek to taki, którego stac na miejsce do spania, jedzenia, gotowania. Klasa średnia współcześnie (jest jej definicja, np.lekarze, prawnicy itp) może sobie pozwolic równiez na funkcje reprezentacyjne domu, nie tylko użytkowe. ("Rośnie polska klasa średniaJak pokazują badania przeprowadzone na zlecenie MasterCard przez firmę badawczą The Future Laboratory w 2009 roku - w Polsce rośnie klasa średnia, grupa ludzi wykształconych, dobrze sytuowanych, świadomych konsumentów. Badacze przewidują, że w dużej mierze to właśnie ta grupa będzie w najbliższych latach kształtować zachowania konsumenckie i preferencje szerszej rzeszy Polaków.......")
a potomek rodu magnackiego to dowcip, myslałam o tych, którzy uważaja, że albo willa setki metrów z salonami, albo nic. zawsze zapomnę, że nie wzyscy maja poczucie humoru, a panowanie klasy robotniczo-chłopsko-związkowej tez juz sie skończyło, tak jak panowanie magnatów.... trudno za tym nadążyć, no nie?

----------


## 2mm

> o jeny jak dosłownie wszystko traktujecie, no no... zwykły człowiek to taki, którego stac na miejsce do spania, jedzenia, gotowania. Klasa średnia współcześnie (jest jej definicja, np.lekarze, prawnicy itp) może sobie pozwolic równiez na funkcje reprezentacyjne domu, nie tylko użytkowe. ("Rośnie polska klasa średniaJak pokazują badania przeprowadzone na zlecenie MasterCard przez firmę badawczą The Future Laboratory w 2009 roku - w Polsce rośnie klasa średnia, grupa ludzi wykształconych, dobrze sytuowanych, świadomych konsumentów. Badacze przewidują, że w dużej mierze to właśnie ta grupa będzie w najbliższych latach kształtować zachowania konsumenckie i preferencje szerszej rzeszy Polaków.......")
> a potomek rodu magnackiego to dowcip, myslałam o tych, którzy uważaja, że albo willa setki metrów z salonami, albo nic. zawsze zapomnę, że nie wzyscy maja poczucie humoru, a panowanie klasy robotniczo-chłopsko-związkowej tez juz sie skończyło, tak jak panowanie magnatów.... trudno za tym nadążyć, no nie?


cytaty i definicje z gazet to możesz sobie darować.

panowanie klasy robotniczo-chłopsko-związkowej już się skończyło? 
to niby kto teraz panuje w tym kraju i ma najwięcej do powiedzenia??? nie jest to przypadkiem sojusz chłopsko-związkowo-robotniczy?

----------


## compi

Z lekarzami i prawnikami mam kontakty, ale nie te rozumiane w kontekście ich praktyk zawodowych. I jestem więcej niż pewien, że są tu raczej rzadkimi gośćmi. Większość z tych, którzy się ostatnio pobudowali, ma wypasione instalacje typu PC, solary, klimy i inne. O wyposażeniu wnętrz nawet nie piszę. Jest czego zazdrościć. I to faktycznie można nazwać klasą średnią.

----------


## Zielony ogród

ooopsss.... chyba ktos ma zły dzień..... definicje sa jakie są, nic na to nie poradzę..... nie jest to wątek polityczny, ale o sensie budowy domu za małe pieniądze, a ja probuje uzasadnić taki sens tym, że sa rózne poziomy zamozności ludzi i każdy ma prawo do produktu na poziomie swoich dochodów. Dlaczego zniechęcać do budowy tekstami, że ponizej 100m2 to juz nie dom?

----------


## compi

Ja mam dobry! A Ty uśmiechnij się! Bierzesz chyba niektóre posty zbyt osobiście.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ja mam dobry! A Ty uśmiechnij się! Bierzesz chyba niektóre posty zbyt osobiście.


no ja sie cały czas uśmiecham, ale w sumie od niedawna tu pisze i troche sie zlękłam, że mogłam kogoś zdenerwować (2mm?)

----------


## chase

> Zmobilizowaliście mnie  ( tolerancja błędu max 300zł)
> 
> Powierzchnia całkowita domu 158 m2
> Powierzchnia użytkowa bez garażu i kotłowni 136 m2
> Dach na pewno nie prosty 
> Gdyby nie pewne "zachcianki " byłoby jeszcze taniej 
> Żeby zamieszkać potrzebujemy jeszcze 10 tys ( bez mebli i sprzętu )
> Elewacja będzie kosztowała ok 10 tys 
> 
> ...


W jaki sposób mocowane były płytki do ścian? Nie widzę kleju do płytek, silikonów itp.. To samo pytanie odnośnie parapetów? Ogólnie to takie zestawienie kosztów nie ma żadnego sensu. Chyba, że chce się kogoś w błąd wprowadzić. Ja mam kilkaset pozycji u siebie. I gdyby nie to, że wiele podobnych grupowałem to byłoby tego kilka tysięcy.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

pomiajajc zbyt ogolne rozpisanie kosztow,u Pawciuniu pozycie"robocizna"sa tak niskie,ze rzeczywiscie chyba wszystko prawie robili sami,badz mieli baaardzo tanich wykonawcow,co faktycznie bardzo obniza cene .....

----------


## so**l

Cieszę się ,że piszecie tu o małych domach tzn. do 100 m. Do tej pory wydawało mi się,że wszyscy budują wielkie chałupy na które mnie nie stać. Czytam dzienniki budowy, widzę  płytki za 150 zł /m, na podłogach  drogie drewno, meble za grube tysiące i myślę sobie " z czym do ludzi?"
Ponieważ obecnie mieszkam w domu o powierzchni 120 m , wiem,że nie potrzebuję większego metrażu. Teraz mam małe dzieci, ale przyszło mi do głowy ( jak niektórym z was),że kiedyś zostaniemy z mężem sami i nie będziemy potrzebowali wielkiego domu. Nie zamierzam za kilkanaście lat bawić się w budowanie kolejnego , mniejszego domu- w sam raz dla siebie i męża, ani tez nie zamierzam wracać do bloków. Więc chyba zdecydujemy się na budowę małego domu 100-110 m.

Mam pytanie -pewnie dla wielu z was dziwne,bo macie doświadczenie w budowaniu. Ja go nie mam.
Parterówki są tańsze w budowie??? Można jakoś porównać koszt  budowy prostej parterówki powiedzmy 110 m do równie prostego domu o takim samym metrażu, ale z poddaszem?

Problem z parterówka jest taki,że mam za wąską działkę-ma tylko 20 m szerokości. Ponieważ wjazd jest od strony południowej, co utrudnia wybór fajnego projektu, myślę o projekcie indywidualnym. Czy na takiej działce można wybudować sensowna parterówkę?
I co z garażem? Opłaca się dobudowac kiedyś  wolnostojący?

----------


## lakk

To nie jest wąska działka, ja mam 13,5m i zmieściłem dom - prawie taki, jaki chciałem. Duży spadek wymusił podpiwniczenie, ale uważam to za bardzo dobre rozwiązanie. Tak samo, jak poddasze mieszkalne. Pod mniejszym dachem (czytaj tańszym) mieści się więcej pomieszczeń. Ze względów podatkowych mam garaż w bryle budynku, a na nim taras.

----------


## 2mm

> no ja sie cały czas uśmiecham, ale w sumie od niedawna tu pisze i troche sie zlękłam, że mogłam kogoś zdenerwować (2mm?)


no bez przesady.......................  :smile: 
zdenerwować?? czym??  :wink: 
nie bierz tego tak dosłownie do siebie  :wink: 

ja mam dom - no trochę większy niż te wspomniane 100 mkw ale nikogo nie mam zamiaru zniechęcać do budowy, dlatego też nie wypowiadam się na temat kosztów, chociaż mam swoje zdanie co do wymienianych tu kosztów



pozdr.

----------


## compi

Dach w parterówce to jej jedyny minus. Przy dachu prostym niezauważalny. A sama parterówka przy systemie gospodarczym, taki prawdziwym, a więc praktycznie włąsnoręcznym, jest idealna do budowania. Nisko, praktycznie bez rusztowań, przy niskim nachyleniu dachu laik nie wali w gatki, do  wszystkiego właściwie bezproblemowy dostęp. A po surówce to już plusów mamy sporo. Brak schodów, brak pracochłonnego poddasza, balkonów itp. Z mankamentów słyszę o większej energochłonności i już sam widzę, że ilość światła wpadającego do domu jest ograniczona dość mocno wysuniętym dachem. Garaż w bryle? jak nie ma zbyt dużo kasy to sobie odpuścić. Przy parterze poddasze to sporej wielkości magazyn. Trzeba jednak pamiętać o dobrze zorganizowanym wejściu na górę. ja miałem z jego umiejscowieniem sporo problemów.

----------


## EZS

> Z lekarzami i prawnikami mam kontakty,  Większość z tych, którzy się ostatnio pobudowali, ma wypasione instalacje typu PC, solary, klimy i inne. O wyposażeniu wnętrz nawet nie piszę. Jest czego zazdrościć. I to faktycznie można nazwać klasą średnią.


Hmm, jakby tu powiedzieć... Chyba marnie się staram  :sad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dach w parterówce to jej jedyny minus. Przy dachu prostym niezauważalny. A sama parterówka przy systemie gospodarczym, taki prawdziwym, a więc praktycznie włąsnoręcznym, jest idealna do budowania. Nisko, praktycznie bez rusztowań, przy niskim nachyleniu dachu laik nie wali w gatki, do  wszystkiego właściwie bezproblemowy dostęp. A po surówce to już plusów mamy sporo. Brak schodów, brak pracochłonnego poddasza, balkonów itp. Z mankamentów słyszę o większej energochłonności i już sam widzę, że ilość światła wpadającego do domu jest ograniczona dość mocno wysuniętym dachem. Garaż w bryle? jak nie ma zbyt dużo kasy to sobie odpuścić. Przy parterze poddasze to sporej wielkości magazyn. Trzeba jednak pamiętać o dobrze zorganizowanym wejściu na górę. ja miałem z jego umiejscowieniem sporo problemów.


Czyli co ???Dom parterowy bez garaży ,piwnic do 100m2,za 200000 zł da się wybudować?Tak?

----------


## dziobeczek1

Parterówki wychodzą drożej w budowie- dach jest jednym z droższych elementów domu a przy parterówce jest go więcej. Poza tym jest bardziej skomplikowana konstrukcja przy dachu kopertowym niż przy 2-spadowym, więcej cięcia dachówki-blachy, więcej za robociznę... Poza tym więcej trzeba fundamentów, więcej stropu...Więcej miejsca na dziaqłce zajmie...

Parterówki są ładne, ale jeśli ktoś ma ograniczone środki na budowę i niezbyt dużą działkę to lepiej z poddaszem użytkowym.

----------


## RadziejS

Parterówkę ok. 100m2, salon plus 2/3 sypialnie, spokojnie da się wybudować za ok. 200k pln przy założeniu, że jest działka jako taka przygotowana (tzn. ogrodzona jako tako, nie ma nie wiadomo ile drzew do wycięcia itp., drogi do utwardzenia etc.). Oczywiście piszę, że można, ale trzeba się postarać, tzn. trochę (lub sporo) robić samemu. Fundament można wykopać szpadlem (my kopaliśmy, fajna sprawa gdy ziemia jest czysta, natomiast masakra gdy tak jak u nas w jednym miejscu była ziemia z gruzem dawniej nawieziona z ulicy). Bloczki betonu komórkowego lub w wersji prestige ytonga muruje się jak klocki lego, przyciąć można piłą ręczną bez najmniejszych problemów, klej można mieszać wiertarką. W parterówce strop jest niepotrzebny więc wystarczy na ścianach wylać wieniec i już. Dach jest nisko, można próbować samemu, można tanio znaleźć cieślę. Ocieplić można samemu, łatwa robota, ciut trudniej z położeniem docelowego tynku bo warto mieć wprawę i robić jednym cięgiem. Elektrykę można rozprowadzić samemu, a elektryk tylko spina rozdzielnię itp. Kartony na sufit samemu bez problemu, tynki gipsowe na ścianach niech będą zlecone ekipie (jestem przeciwko suchym tynkom z GK, które samemu b.łatwo się robi), bo szkoda zachodu, rozprowadzenie hydrauliki i centralne ogrzewanie czy to do grzejników czy podłogówka to też nie jest wielka filozofia - kotłownie niech zrobi firma, która dostaczy kocioł - wtedy zyskujemy na Vacie, więc samemu nie warto robić. Podobny manewr można zastosować przy dachu, materiał i tak trzeba kupić, jak weźmie się z robocizną na mniejszy Vat to stosunek kosztu materiału do robocizny powoduje, że zysk na Vacie za materiał rekompensuje sporą część kosztu robocizny. Oczywiście nie jestem za tym, żeby wszędzie tak robić, mówię tylko o tych etapach budowy, gdzie samodzielne wykonanie przysparza zbyt wiele problemów.

Czy parterówki w budowie wychodzą drożej to bym się zastanowił. Może w przeliczeniu na metr tak, ale parterówka bez garażu 100-120 m2 powinna być tańsza niż domek z poddaszem 100-120 plus garaż w bryle, plus kotłownia itp. Jeśli chodzi o skomplikowanie konstrukcji dach kopertowego to po pierwsze cieśle liczą raczej od metra niż od komplikacji, po drugie bez przesady z tą komplikacją, a po trzecie dwuspad parterówce też może ładnie wyglądać.

Suma summarum - 200k na domek bez garażu, bez piwnicy, bez ogrodu, może z jakimś podjazdem i ekonomicznym ogrodzeniem działki, mi by spokojnie starczyło - oczywiście, jak pisałem, moja rola nie mogłaby się ograniczyć tylko do siedzenia z telefonem, kupowania i zamawiania ekip. Ale zapewniam, że to co zrobiło się samemu cieszy bardzo i napawa dumą  :Smile: . I wie się przynajmniej co i jak ma się zrobione.

Oj, fajnie się pisze ile to można samemu, a teraz po zamieszkaniu już się człowiek wziąć zebrać nie może żeby jedno gniazdko przykręcić czy listwę  :Smile:

----------


## face

> Oj, fajnie się pisze ile to można samemu, a teraz po zamieszkaniu już się człowiek wziąć zebrać nie może żeby jedno gniazdko przykręcić czy listwę


cos w tym jest bo ja juz dwa lata mobilizuje sie do wykonania kominka
odmalowanie klatki schodowej (po ekipie od schodow) odkladam wciaz i wciaz
a ozdobne kratki wentylacyjne lezaly rok i nabieraly mocy urzedowej do zamontowania

zawsze sie znajdzie wymowka u mnie np dobra, dobra zrobie kominek i rozprowadzenie to i tak trza bedzie malowac to wtedy sie odmaluje klatke itp
i tak wlasnie skupialem sie na relaksie przy pracach zewnetrznych :smile:

----------


## compi

> Czyli co ???Dom parterowy bez garaży ,piwnic do 100m2,za 200000 zł da się wybudować?Tak?


Uważam, że jak najbardziej. Ilość materiałów wg mnie wcale nie jest większa. Po skończonym dachu(jedynie tutaj większa ilość materiałów )równolegle wykonujesz strop wiązarowy i zapominasz o górze. Jedynie ocieplenie poziome stropu pozostanie do wykonania i zrobisz je samodzielnie. Przy uż.poddaszu czeka Cię mozolne docieplanie połaci, gdzie każda fuszerka, nawet dekarska, mści się i jest kosztowna w usunięciu. A tu masz pełnowartościowe pomieszczenia, bez skosów i bez komplikacji. Schody, jakieby nie były są raczej kosztowną częścią budowy, a tu odpada ten element. Instalacje typu WM, reku możesz puścić górą , nie martwiąc się ich zabudowaniem na dole. Z minusów parteru to mniejsza ilość światła, zależna zazwyczaj od pochylenia dachu. Dłużej siedzi się w pracach ziemnych i tu ważna jest analiza warunków gruntowych. Solidne zaizolowanie fundamentów przy kłopotach z wodą gruntową może podnieść koszt takiej konstrukcji. Z plusów parteru dodam jeszcze łatwość samodzielnego wykonania docieplenia i później ułożenia tynków końcowych.

----------


## andrzej27

200tys

----------


## andrzej27

posiadam 200tysięcy postawie za to dom około 120mkw i wykończe parter dodam ze jestem stolarzem drzwi schody listwy parapety zrobie sam jak myślicie uda mi sie?

----------


## Kasia242

jak ktos chce to i za 150 tys taki wybuduje ,a jak ktos chce za 250 tys to tez wybuduje :smile: 
za 50 tys raczej nie wybuduje :smile: 
Całkowicie nie zgadzam sie ze stereotypem ze jak mały dom to tylko z poddaszem,ja nie wiem skad ten mit sie wziął .cos ktos klepnie na forum a potem ,,profesorowie,, powoielają. Mały dom z poddaszem uzytkowym ZAWSZE! bedzie troche drozej i troche ryzykowniej.Dleczego to opisal radziejs.
pozdrawiam

----------


## andrzej27

za 150tys to całkiem mały domek

----------


## face

> jak ktos chce to i za 150 tys taki wybuduje ,a jak ktos chce za 250 tys to tez wybuduje
> za 50 tys raczej nie wybuduje
> Całkowicie nie zgadzam sie ze stereotypem ze jak mały dom to tylko z poddaszem,ja nie wiem skad ten mit sie wziął .cos ktos klepnie na forum a potem ,,profesorowie,, powoielają. Mały dom z poddaszem uzytkowym ZAWSZE! bedzie troche drozej i troche ryzykowniej.Dleczego to opisal radziejs.
> pozdrawiam


czy z poddaszem czy nie to zalezy glownie od dzialki na jakiej ma powstac budynek

masz miejsce na dzialce aby zachowac odleglosci od granic moze byc parterowka

ale jak miejsca na dzialce malo to aby uzyskac to sama powierzchnie idzie sie do gory (na boki sie nie da) - ot cala filozofia

----------


## Zielony ogród

jest cały wątek na temat parterówka czy z poddaszem. w przypadku małego domu parterówka daje złudzenie większej przestrzeni, no i faktycznie jest bardzo prosta w budowie. a jeżeli ma to być dom na stare lata, to brak schodów, progów i skosów jest nie do przecenienia.

----------


## andrzej27

> jest cały wątek na temat parterówka czy z poddaszem. W przypadku małego domu parterówka daje złudzenie większej przestrzeni, no i faktycznie jest bardzo prosta w budowie. A jeżeli ma to być dom na stare lata, to brak schodów, progów i skosów jest nie do przecenienia.


ja myśle ze z poddaszem lepiej jeszcze zależy ile ktos ma kasy bo można wykończyć parter i mieszkać a poddasze zrobić np. Za kilka lat

----------


## kaszpir007

A ja za 5tys nawet zbuduję ....









Wiatę na samochód  :wink: 


A tak serio ...
Ludzie po co a licytacja ?

Czytam i po prostu olbrzymia ilość wypowiedzi jest żenująca ...
Ci co budowali kilka lat temu przed boomem budowlanym mieli niemalże robociznę za bezcen , działki niemalże za darmo , materiały także dużo tańsze , więc nie dziwota że zbudowali tanio ...

Od roku 2006r ceny usług mocno szybują do góry. Obecnie fachowcy się cenią. Ci najlepsi pracują od kilku lat na zachodzie , gdzie jest olbrzymie zapotrzebowanie na budowlańców i zarabiają tam naprawde świetną kasę ...
Czasy fachowców za bezcen się skończyły , chyba że mamy do czynienia Pana Genia który wszystko potrafi i na wszystkim się zna i nie musi nic czytać ani się szkolić , bo on wie lepiej ...

Tanio można wybudować jak WSZYSTKO będziemy robić sami.  Tyle że nie każdy ma odpowiednie uprawnienia , wiedzę , doświadczenie , wykształcenie i zdolności aby samemu budować. Nawet zatrudniając fachowców nie ma fachowcóe którzy wszystko potrafią zrobić sami ...

Jest takie powiedzenie " Jak ktoś uważa że zna się na wszystkim to ... nie zna się na niczym" ...

A co metrażu domu.
Pamiętajmy że do mieszkania dostajemy dodatkowo piwnicę. Dodatkowo w mieszkaniu nie potrzeba nam miejsca gdzie będziemy przechowywać maszyny/narzędzia do ogrodu i itd a w domu tak ...
Ideałem byłby więc mały domek , ale ze strychem albo piwnicą , a to już podnosi koszty ...

----------


## compi

Kaszpir, również jestem za tym, aby nie mydlić ludziom oczu tanim budowaniem. Jednak nie możesz stawiać argumentów tego typu, że w mieszkaniu piwnica, a w  domu nic.... Nie wyobrażam sobie, że ktoś z oszczędności nie planuje garażu i jednocześnie zapomina o pomieszczeniu gospodarczym. A wcale nie jest takie oczywiste, że współcześnie budowane mieszkania mają piwnice. Vide Wilanów lub Ursynów itp. masz tam pod blokami drogie w zakupie garaże. Ludzie rowery i wózki trzymają na korytarzach lub tarasikach. Sprzęt ogrodowy spokojnie włożysz do małego domku ogrodowego. Mój teraz w LM stoi za 690zł, a sam go kupowałem za 590 w sezonie letnim 2009. Mieści się tam regał magazynowy, złożona kosiarka spalinowa, kosa spalinowa, spory opryskiwacz i wszystkie ręczne pierdółki.  
Podsumowując: ludziska bądźcie odważni, jednak liczcie się z tym, że jeśli wynikną jakiekolwiek komplikacje podczas budowy, mogą pociągnąć za sobą nieoczekiwane koszty. Przykładów na forum jest mnóstwo, od niefachowo posadowienia domu po źle wykonaną więźbę. A to dopiero SSO. Jednym słowem czym mniej kasy tym więcej rozwagi i pilnowania wszystkiego. Potrzebna jest systematyka i trzymanie się założeń początkowych, szczególnie kosztorysu.

----------


## EZS

e tam, stawiasz sobie domek ogrodowy albo ziemiankę  :smile: 
Owszem, fajnie mieć i garaż i piwnicę i strych, ale nie każdego na to stać.

A co do trudności - sama wymurowałam podest z bloczków betonowych. Przyznaję, początek wyszedł ciut krzywo ale za to jak się wprawiłam! Potem już śmigałam. I taka to skomplikowana robota, taka fachowa.... Drugi przykład - zakupiłam alarm. O, jeden z lepszych, cały komplet z czujkami itd. Dałam mężowi do zabawy. Mąż muzyk, Posiedział, pomyślał, zamontował. Działa drugi rok bezawaryjnie w przeciwieństwie do wyjącego ciągle a montowanego przez firmę u sąsiadów. 
Jak ktoś jest tłumok, to i z wykopaniem dołu ma problem. Jak ktoś umie się uczyć - to ta cała budowlanka nie jest jakąś wiedzą tajemną. Inna sprawa, czy się chce  :wink:

----------


## andrzej27

tak licze i licze i wychodzi mi 3tys za metr na gotowca

----------


## so**l

Ktoś wie gdzie znajdę wątek o porównaniu domu parterowego z domem z poddaszem?

----------


## andrzej27

> Nie ma porównania takich domów 
> Przeglądaj projekty i porównuj 
> Wylicz powierzchnię fundamentów,odejmij lub dodaj koszt stropu drewnianego vs betonowy,odejmij lub dodaj schody,zabudowę poddasza,odejmij ocieplenie stropu,okna połaciowe,dodaj m2 tynków,odejmij wyposażenie łazienek,dodaj ściankę fundamentów.
> Na 100% wyjdzie Ci,że parter jest tańszy od poddasza


wiadomo że parter jest tańszy ale poddasze można sobie wykańczać po trochu a na parterze mieszkać

----------


## compi

Teraz  mi uświadomiłeś, że do dachu w domku piętrowym lub z uż.poddaszem, należy wsadzić do każdego pomieszczenia przynajmniej jedno okno połaciowe. Do tej pory się zastanawiałem czemu ludziska tyle kapuchy na okna wydają? A to te połaciówki są przecież czynnikiem podrazającym dach! I teraz słyszę, że parterówka jest mniej energooszczędna, hehe. Ja mam jeden wyłaz dachowy obok komina, a i to przeliczałem czy mi dostawiana 3,5m drabina nie wyjdzie taniej.Kominiarzowi to chyba obojętne.

----------


## lukaszja

> (...)do dachu w domku piętrowym lub z uż.poddaszem, należy wsadzić do każdego pomieszczenia przynajmniej jedno okno połaciowe.


Nieprawda. Mój dom - 165m2. Poddasze użytkowe. Okna tylko w ścianach szczytowych. Pozdr, luke

----------


## HenoK

> Ktoś wie gdzie znajdę wątek o porównaniu domu parterowego z domem z poddaszem?


Np tutaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%99trowy/page3

----------


## compi

> Nieprawda. Mój dom - 165m2. Poddasze użytkowe. Okna tylko w ścianach szczytowych. Pozdr, luke


A to przepraszam, uogólniłem niepotrzebnie. Znajomych chałupka ma tych połaciowych okien sporo i narzekali ostatnio przy tych śniegach na brak światła.

----------


## andrzej27

mam 200tys pomoze mi ktoś wybrać projekt taki abym postawił stan surowy zamknięty i wykończył parter dodam ze drzwi schody listwy podłogowe parapety zrobie sam jest szansa?

----------


## zezo

Zapewne większości z nas podoba się samochód FERRARI lub PORSCHE, dlaczego więc nie widzi się tych samochodów tak często na naszych drogach ?
Dlatego że zdecydowaną większość nas na  nie nigdy nie będzie stać.
Zapewne każdy by chciał mieszkać w pięknym domu z basenem, wypoczywać w przepięknym ogrodzie w którym wszystkiego pilnuj doświadczony ogrodnik, a gdzie i jak mieszkamy to sami wiecie najlepiej dlaczego tak mieszkamy.
Jeżeli kogoś stać niech buduje WAWEL  lub WERSAL, stać go,  ma taką ochotę i chęci ja nic przeciw temu nie mam, ale jeżeli nas nie stać to przestańmy wierzyć w cuda że jakoś to będzie, że za kilka lat jak zaczniemy lepiej zarabiać to nasze domostwo będzie w sam raz, tylko co będzie jak za te kilka lat nie zaczniemy lepiej zarabiać ?
Teksty w stylu że bez garażu, piwnicy i przydomowego warsztatu nie da się żyć mnie nie przekonują, ja uważam że się da żyć i to całkiem fajnie,  widziałem kilka domów które mają spory metraż ale z funkcjonalnością to bym polemizował.
Dlatego musimy sobie uświadomić że największe oszczędności to można zrobić już na etapie wyboru projektu.
Dwa identyczne domy w kosztach mogą się różnić i to znacznie, zależy gdzie budujemy, jak budujemy, z czego budujemy, oraz kto nam buduje.
Jeszcze tylko taka uwaga dotycząca  domów drewnianych lub szkieletowych,
Nie wierzcie w cuda, taka technologia nie w naszym kraju, a kasy kosztuje prawie tyle samo co murowane domostwo.

----------


## EZS

rób parterówkę - projekt indywidualny. Dom - prostokąt, ściany nosne tylko zewnetrzne, dach wiazarowy, strop - brak (gk podpięte do wiazarów). Bo na taki z poddaszem to już gorzej. Koniecznie się upierasz? I pewnie jeszcze ze stropem...

----------


## lukasza

> powiem szczerze - nie wiem jak budujecie za takie pieniądze - ja w tej chwili jestem po elewacji zewnetrznej i zostalo mi 120 tys na: tynki, hydraulike, co, zabudowe poddasza, płot, droge i całą reszte wykonczeniowki . Przydałyby się też jakieś meble (kuchnia, łazienki, że o reszcie nie wspomnę) Watpie czy zmieszcze sie w 350 tys. Jeżeli te 120 tys. o ktorych pisze nie starczy mi na to co pisze bede mial duzy problem bo i srodkow brak a kredyt trzeba zaczac splacac. Po splaceniu raty zostaje 2800 na życie, jedno dziecko małe, drugie w drodze. faktem ze prosta wykonczeniowke zrobie sam (malowanie, panele, czesciowo plytki). domek jak juz pisalem 130 mkw (w podpisie). Ale jestem dobrej myśli - jakoś to będzie...


na tynki 14-15 tys
hydraulika indywidualnie (ja na 150m2, część podłogówka a cześć grzejniki, na wavinie, bez grzejników, ale z pompami w kotłowni) wydałem 10 tys
piec, nie wiem jaki. Dobry ekogroszek to z 10 tys (a stacja pogodowa ?...), dorzuć urządzenia dodatkowe, podłączenie ..strzelam 5, 7 tys..?
zabudowa poddasza z ocieplenie wełną 25 cm  to 13-15 tys
kup tanie panele, kup farbę, drzwi wewn, płytki to chyba minimum 15 tys (choć ja sobie tego za 15 tys słabo wyobrażam!). Robocizna samodzielnie
kuchnia czyli meble i sprzęt to 20 tys wyjdzie
łazienka tylko mała na dole to z 8 tys
najtańszy płot z siatki powlekanej, 1,8 wys., to z 4 tys za 100mb (z robocizną, z słupkami)
a co z elewacją i ocieplenie  ... 20 tys
a droga, brama, elektryka, .... Ja szczerze życzę Ci powodzenia. Będzie kosztować Cię to dużo pracy i wyrzeczeń przy wykończeniu, ale może jakoś się uda. Ja bym chwilowo na pietrze łazienkę odpuścił. Garaż też bym wykończył minimalnie (posadzka i tynk). Na CO i elektryce nie ma co oszczędzać bo o zmiany i poprawki będzie trudno. Drogę jakąś z żużlu, szutru czy co tam się da, na pierwsze 2-3 lata może być potem się coś zmieni ...itp idt

p.s. ja na podobne wykończenie liczę 200 tys, czyli wyjdzie 220 tys. Z rekuperacją, lepsza elektryka, i do ogrodzenia 30 arow (ale łanie z frontu tylko 20 mb) reszta siatka ;( a zapomniałem brama garażowa na 5,5 m szeroka ;(

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## o_c

A ja udam, że nie wiem o tym, że za 200k nie da się postawić domu i postawię swój dom albo raczej "domek" ("domeczek?).
pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

Ale przyznasz, że to zmienia naszą sytuację za te 20-30 lat w chwili, gdy wystarczające emerytury to mrzonka, a posiadanie 200 tysięcy wystarczy na większe mieszkanie w starej płycie, o której się mówi coraz częściej, że się zaczyna rozpadać. Obawiam się tylko polityków z pomysłami typu kataster lub opodatkowanie "posiadaczy ziemskich" z tego forum.

----------


## dr_au

Hmmm... mam wrażenie, że ten post dobrze oddaje podejście tych, którzy mówią, że się nie da. Opiera się ono na tym, że za absolutne, nieprzekraczalne minimum przyjmowany jest standard zdecydowanie wyższy niż najniższy. Bo "bez tego nie wyobrażam sobie domu". tymczasem taniej jak najbardziej się da. Odniosę się tylko do tego, o czym mam jakie takie pojęcie i co jest sprawdzalne. 




> [...]
> piec, nie wiem jaki. Dobry ekogroszek to z 10 tys (a stacja pogodowa ?...), dorzuć urządzenia dodatkowe, podłączenie ..strzelam 5, 7 tys..?
> [...]
> kup tanie panele, kup farbę, drzwi wewn, płytki to chyba minimum 15 tys (choć ja sobie tego za 15 tys słabo wyobrażam!). Robocizna samodzielnie
> kuchnia czyli meble i sprzęt to 20 tys wyjdzie
> łazienka tylko mała na dole to z 8 tys
> [...]
> p.s. ja na podobne wykończenie liczę 200 tys, czyli wyjdzie 220 tys. Z rekuperacją, lepsza elektryka, i do ogrodzenia 30 arow (ale łanie z frontu tylko 20 mb) reszta siatka ;( a zapomniałem brama garażowa na 5,5 m szeroka ;(


1. Piec

Piec ekogroszek - pierwsza z brzegu oferta z allegro http://allegro.pl/kotly-piece-co-pro...394937272.html - 5000 zł. Mały dom to mała moc i niższa cena. Szybkie przeszukanie sieci co do ceny montażu, są oferty za - 800-1000 zł. Automatyka pogodowa - rezygnujemy. Z 17-18 tyś. zł, robi się raptem niecałe 6000.

2. Drzwi, panele, płytki

Drzwi wewnętrzne: zakładam 7 szt (3 pokoje, łazienka, toaleta, kotłownia, spiżarnia) - http://allegro.pl/drzwi-wewnetrzne-m...406550197.html + ościeżnice tego producenta: http://www.fhpuma.pl/index.php?m=ass&id_ass=102410 + okucia jakieś 50 zł szt.: 2940

Przyjmuję że jest ok. 100 m2 podłogi do pokrycia panelami, około 30 m2 płytkami, do tego około 3 m2 płytek na ścianie w kuchni i jakieś 30 m2 na ścianach w łazience.

Panele: http://allegro.pl/ac3-7mm-panele-pod...380783272.html - 22 zł m2 z montażem. Łącznie 2200 + jakieś 800 na listwy, folie, karton falisty itp.

Płytki - średnio z klejami po 40 zł m2 (płytki do 30 zł m2  - da się taniej) - 2640

Farby - nie chce mi się tego liczyć, ale zakładam, że malujemy na biało, bez cudów i "tymi rencami", więc 2000 zł powinno wystarczyć.

Łącznie 10580 zł zamiast 15 tyś. Podejrzewam, że szukając promocji, kombinując (np. nie kładąc płytek na całej ścianie w łazience, a tylko tam, gdzie leje się woda)  i targując się jest jeszcze możliwość zejścia do jakichś 9000 zł.

3. Kuchnia

Ceny na okrągło
Lodówka 1200, płyta el. + piekarnik do zabudowy - 1600 (ostatnio za tyle kupiłem zestaw Electrolux do zabudowy), zmywarka do zabudowy 800 (pierwsza z brzegu oferta allegro), okap 500, zlewozmywak + bateria  500, meble Ikea do małej kuchni - zestaw o minimalnej funkcjonalności 5000 (w mieszkaniu mam kuchnię za 4500 z montażem, za 5000 można kupić nieco większą z nieco tańszymi frontami). Łącznie 9600. Myślę, że rezygnując ze zmywarki (choć ja bym nie rezygnował  :smile: ), wybierając sprzęt wolnostojący lub z niższej półki, można jeszcze zejść z jakieś 1500 zł.

4. Łazienka

Kabina + brodzik 700, wanna 700, umywalka 200, kompakt 300, baterie x3 około 300, jakieś mebelki 500 - łącznie 2700 zamiast 8000. Płytki już policzone wyżej.

Niewiele kombinując da się więc zredukować podane przez lukasza koszty o PONAD 50%. Czyli z 200 tys. da się zrobić 100 tys. Co więcej -przy odrobinie kombinowania o dobrego gustu będzie to ładne i funkcjonalne wnętrze. A że nie najwyższej jakości? Trudno - nie każdy musi jeździć mercedesem. Oczywiście bez trudu da się te koszty podbić. Wystarczy kupić 2x droższy osprzęt, armaturę, panele itp. Nadal to nie będzie najwyższa (ani nawet średnia) półka, ale przecież "nie każdy musi jeździć mercedesem".

W 2004 wykańczałem mieszkanie 55 m2. Standard: toaleta geberit + muszla i umywalka Roca, łazienka szklana kabina prysznicowa, brodzik, umywalka koło, meble łazienkowe IKEA, na podłogach panele drewniane (po ~90 zł m2), płytki (tanie) lub wysokiej jakości wykładzina, drzwi w okleinie naturalnej (5 szt)., wymienione wszystkie kontakty na jakieś wyższej jakości. W ramach prac przesunąłem chyba każdy przyłącz wody, kanalizacji itp. (kucie, rurki etc.), do tego wymurowałem trochę ścianek (jedna z luksfer). Wszystko systemem zleconym, niczego nie zrobiłem sam. Koszt do wprowadzenia się -16 000 zł bez kuchni, kuchnia IKEA (mała) + sprzęt w zabudowie Whirlpool - około 11 000 (AGD było wówczas droższe. Licząc bez kuchni koszt od stanu deweloperskiego do wykończonego wyszedł mniej więcej w wysokości 300 zł za m2 mieszkania. W przypadku domu koszty na m2 powierzchni (liczonej po podłodze) będą niższe, myślę, że realne jest zejście do poziomu 220-250 zł m2. Znów z zastrzeżeniem, że nie będzie to wnętrze designerskie, ale nadające się do wygodnego mieszkania.

Ceny podane wyżej nie są najniższe możliwe. W tym czasie, kiedy ja wykańczałem mieszkanie, mój znajomy remontował zrujnowane mieszkanie w kamienicy o powierzchni około 150 m2. Fakt, że miał parkiet na podłodze, który wystarczyło wycyklinować i pomalować, ale za to usiał zrobić ogrzewanie etażowe i kupić piec gazowy. No i miał dwie łazienki do zrobienia. Całość, z wyposażeniem kuchni i piecem kominkowym wyszła go 25 tyś. Mieszkanie prezentuje się całkiem całkiem  :smile: . Ale oczywiście jest to ekstrema. Np. meble kuchenne zorganizował w ten sposób, że kupił stary kredens za jakieś grosze w sklepach ze starociami, w który wstawił zlew, do tego AGD wolnostojące itp., piec kominkowy był z wyprzedaży w Castoramie ze względu na rysy na obudowie itp. Wyszło "krakowsko-klimatycznie", co pokazuje zresztą, że koszt urzadzenia wnętrza może się znacząco różnić w zależności od przyjętej stylistyki.

Czyli - sztuką barany tłuką. Łatwo jest pójść do sklepu i kupić co potrzeba i co się podoba. Znacznie trudniej jest osiągnąć zamierzony efekt dysponując bardziej ograniczonym budżetem. Trzeba się targować jak diabeł, szukać okazji, szukać materiałów zastępczych dla szczególnie drogich pozycji. Zresztą w mojej ocenie kupowanie materiałów po cenie z cennika jest porażką inwestora niezależnie od zasobności portfela  :wink: .

Natomiast co do pierwszego postu w tym wątku mam dwie uwagi:

- problemem nie jest 200 tyś. na dom (choć obawiam się, że koszty działki, koszty transakcyjne, takie jak pcc, notariusz, prowizja od kredytu itp. mogą uszczuplić budżet). W mojej ocenie jest jakaś szansa, że coś około 100 m2 uda się wybudować. problemem jest to, że granica ta jest sztywna - tzn. będzie problem, jeżeli koszty budowy zostaną przekroczone o jakieś 10%-20%, o co naprawdę nietrudno. Przy tych zarobkach i dużym zadłużeniu wygenerowanie dodatkowych 20-40 tyś., choć w skali całej inwestycji może sie to wydawać kwota niewielką, może być naprawdę trudne.

- trzeba sobie powiedzieć uczciwie jedno - niskie koszty budowy wielu wynikają z kupowania wielu rzeczy (podobnie zresztą jak usług budowlanych), jak to sie eufemistycznie określa, "bez faktury". Gdzieś spotkałem się z wyliczeniami, że budowanie domu w szarej strefie daje jakiś 10% do 20% oszczędności. Problem w tym, że budując z kredytu ma się znacznie bardziej ograniczone możliwości tego rodzaju zakupów (pomijając oczywiście aspekt prawno-etyczny).

----------


## face

> - trzeba sobie powiedzieć uczciwie jedno - niskie koszty budowy wielu wynikają z kupowania wielu rzeczy (podobnie zresztą jak usług budowlanych), jak to sie eufemistycznie określa, "bez faktury". Gdzieś spotkałem się z wyliczeniami, że budowanie domu w szarej strefie daje jakiś 10% do 20% oszczędności. Problem w tym, że budując z kredytu ma się znacznie bardziej ograniczone możliwości tego rodzaju zakupów (pomijając oczywiście aspekt prawno-etyczny).


ciezko jest kupic jakikolwiek material bez faktury - jedyny wyjatek gdy kupujemy u producenta (bloczki betonowe, beton, tarcica)
na robociznie oczywiscie vat w kieszeni

----------


## compi

Ja dodałbym możliwości odzyskania części VAT-u, baaa....nawet całości, hehheee.......Oczywiście wszystko w kontekście "szarej strefy" i pomocy fiskusowi w lepszym zagospodarowywaniu tej części podatków. Faktycznie, w momencie gdy faktury są potrzebne, aby je okazać bankowi, takie możliwości maleją.

----------


## andrzej27

za 200tysiecy może byc ciężko chyba ze mały domek

----------


## monia77w1

dr_au  co do tej swietnej ceny poniższych paneli:

http://allegro.pl/ac3-7mm-panele-pod...380783272.html

proponuję zapoznać się bliżej z ofertą. Ja się zaponałam.
Tez byłam napalona ale jak doszło do szczegółów to okazało się, że panele tyle kosztują pod warunkiem wzięcia wszystkich dodatkowych elementów  niezbędnych do montażu co w sumie dało koszt 70 zł/m2.  Tak więc montaż był gratis :wink:  Ciekawe tylko kto chce pracować za darmo?

----------


## dr_au

http://www.ceneo.pl/Panele_podlogowe;0112-0.htm jest sporo pozycji w podobnej klasie ścieralności poniżej 22 zł za m2. O ile mnie pamięć nie myli, to w marketach budowlanych można coś trafić jeszcze taniej. Fakt, że bez montażu, choć z prac domowych łatwiejsze (ale chyba bardziej pracochłonne) jest tylko malowanie ścian.

Akurat panele nie są czymś, co mnie interesuje. Jak już jesteśmy przy podłogach będę chciał zrobić sobie parkiet lub położyć lite deski dębowe lub jakieś egzotyczne. Wyzwaniem będzie zrobienie tego w cenie poniżej 100 zł m2 na gotowo z klejami, robocizną i wykończeniem.

----------


## face

> http://www.ceneo.pl/Panele_podlogowe;0112-0.htm jest sporo pozycji w podobnej klasie ścieralności poniżej 22 zł za m2. O ile mnie pamięć nie myli, to w marketach budowlanych można coś trafić jeszcze taniej. Fakt, że bez montażu, choć z prac domowych łatwiejsze (ale chyba bardziej pracochłonne) jest tylko malowanie ścian.
> 
> Akurat panele nie są czymś, co mnie interesuje. Jak już jesteśmy przy podłogach będę chciał zrobić sobie parkiet lub położyć lite deski dębowe lub jakieś egzotyczne. Wyzwaniem będzie zrobienie tego w cenie poniżej 100 zł m2 na gotowo z klejami, robocizną i wykończeniem.


zgadzam sie ze mozna kupic tanie panele

my kupowalismy z polki sredniej wyzszej - keindl na promocji - z podkladem i cokolami ok -50 zl/m2 - montaz samemu
moje odczucia wobec nich - owszem trwale - niestety zimne - wiecej bym juz paneli nie kupil
podobnie nie grzal bym grzejnikami w sypialniach - gdy grzeja troche za cieplo, pozniej sie szybciej wychladza - nie ze zimno ale odczuwalnie chlodniej niz tam gdzie podlogowka, do tego kurz - z moich obserwacji gdzie sa grzejniki jest go znacznie wiecej - wogule ogrzewanie podlogowe i scienne w calym domu bym teraz wykonal

nam do pomalowania calego domu weszlo farb (glownie dekoral, troche sniezki) za ok 1000zl, pomalowane jakies 400 m2

----------


## 2mm

> wlasnie widzialam przed chwile reklame w tv w tym temacie 
> nie mialam pojecia o takiej opcji.....


jest to tak zwany _reverse mortgage_

jet to produkt rozpowszechniony w szczególności w krajach anglosaskich gdzie nieruchomości były, są i będą drogie nawet jeśli przejsciowo staniały o 70% z uwagi na ostatni kryzys. Często starsi ludize mają nieruchomości warte bardzo dużo ale nie mają gotówki na bieżące utrzymanie.

W PL to się raczej nie przyjmie przede wszystkim z uwagi na mentalność Polaków. No i oczywiście z uwagi na debilne przepisy prawne bo zaraz jakiś bardzo twórczy urzędas wymyśli, że przecież to jakby sprzedaż tylko odroczona ale podatek trzeba zapłacić z góry albo okaże się, że raty płacone przez bank staną się przychodem więc może by tak ZUS i skł. zdrowotną doliczyć itp. no i PIT, VAT itp.

a oczywiście w końcowym rozliczeniu bank zawsze jest górą jak tu ktoś stwierdził....... bank musi przecież z czegoś żyć.......

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

fajnie nam sie temat rozwija....

tak patrze po dziennikach budowy i rzeczywiscie nie powinno sie w ogole podawac w kosztach budowy domu wykoczeniowki,a juz tym bardziej mebli czy sprzetu....
mozna w tym miejscu przy ogolnie podawanych kosztach mocno sie do budowy zniechecic....
np taka kuchnia,roznice tu sa kolosalne....
niektorzy robia zabudowe ze sprzetem na poziomie 20-30 tys,co podaja do koncowego kosztu domu,natomiast innym  wystarczylyby jakies meble kuchenne np z castoramy za 1500zl(niektorzy w ogole na poczatek wloka swoje meble do nowego domu czekajac na przyplyw gotowki),jakis sprzet wolnostojacy,ktory umowmy sie jest bardzo tani itd itd.....w kazdym punkcie wykonczeniowki sa ogromne rozbieznosci cenowe,na poziomie nawet kilkuset procent...

----------


## plamiak

Tak , fajnie się rozwija i postanowiłem zabrać głos - choć z dystansem podchodzę do kosztorysów zamieszczanych na forum. To za ile zbudujemy dom zależy również od tego ile biorą fachowcy za robociznę, a ile zrobimy sami. Do czego zmierzam: ktoś napisał że zapłacił cieśli za wykonanie dachu 4 tys. - gdybym ja przyjął taką cenę...     to sorry ale zapłaciłem 16 tys (domek z avataru). Nie neguję cen które są podawane w tym wątku, ale niech zainteresowani sami najpierw zrobią wywiad u ekip, lub tych którzy już zbudowali na ich terenie.
Skoro już tu jestem: domek z avataru - 200 tys kredytu plus 50 tys. własnych, a całą wykończeniówkę (bez wylewek, tynków CW  i płytek) izolacje, płyty gk, skosy, glify, wszystkie instalacje, malowanie, drzwi, panele, biały montaż zrobiłem we dwóch z Ojcem.
Z wszystkich "zasad budowania" polecam jedną najważniejszą: 
" Jeśli planujesz wydać x, to dołóż jeszcze połowę tego. Jeśli nie zamierzasz zrobić nic sam - pomnóż razy 2" 
I to się sprawdza.

----------


## dr_au

2mm - Reverse mortgage to po prostu odwrócona hipoteka. Jest trochę materiałów w sieci na ten temat. Kiedyś to z grubsza liczyłem mając na względzie moich starzejących się rodziców i teściów  :sad: . No i wyszło mi, że jak są spadkobiercy, to lepszy interes zrobią pomagając utrzymać się starym rodzicom. Na niekorzyść kredytobiorcy działa tu procent składany - z grubsza: przy około 20 latach wypłaty świadczeń dostaje się (w duuużym przybliżeniu) połowę wartości nieruchomości. Czyli raczej róbmy dzieci  :wink: . lepszym rozwiązaniem może okazać się sprzedaż nieruchomości, przeprowadzka do czegoś mniejszego i konsumowanie odsetek + części kapitału. 

prawdziwy.arnika - dokładnie tak. A już zupełnym bezsensem jest włączanie do wyliczenia umeblowania - przecież można zamieszkać bez "wypoczynku" w salonie (lub z sofą Klippan za kilkaset zł). Najlepiej byłoby porównywać stan deweloperski, problem polega na tym, że ze względu na kolejność prac czasem trudno jest go oddzielić od prac wykończeniowych. Jak bardzo może różnić się koszt wykończeniówki może pokazać jeden przykład. Kiedyś na jednym z forów trafiłem na bardzo szczegółowy spis wydatków.
Dom średniej wielkości (chyba około 160 m2 pow. użytkowej). Wydatki do wprowadzenia się - 750 tys. (bez działki). Mimo, że w swoim mniemaniu należę do wyklinanej tu klasy średniej  :wink: , lekko mnie to podłamało - oznaczałoby to konieczność znacznie większego zadłużenia się, niż kiedykolwiek planowałem, o wcześniejszej spłacie kredytu na działkę nie mówiąc. Zacząłem analizować wydatki. Okazało się, że stan deweloperski został osiągnięty przy mniej więcej 330-350 tys. Reszta to wykończeniówka! Zrozumiałem dlaczego, kiedy zobaczyłem, że za muszlę+deskę+ przycisk ktoś potrafił dać 4000 zł. 

Co ciekawe - w mojej ocenie i z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że koszty wykończeniówki najłatwiej przewidzieć (prace są do dokładnego wyliczenia, ceny materiałów i robocizny znane). A jednocześnie najbardziej ludziom odbija właśnie na tym etapie. Siedzę właśnie nad baardzo zgrubnym kosztorysem wykończenia domu (żeby określić na co właściwie mnie stać). Jak będę miał jakie takie podsumowanie, to zamieszczę.

----------


## face

oczywiscie ze to ze jeden inwestor zbudowal dom za cene x i jeszcze go wykonczyl to nie znaczy ze i inny zbuduje i wykonczy
ale rozmawiamy o budowie domu 100-120 m2 za 200 tys zl
prawda jest taka ze za 200tys zbudujemy taki dom nawet korzystajac z ekip zewnetrznych w stanie deweloperskim

----------


## so**l

> Np tutaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%99trowy/page3


Dzięki!

----------


## dr_au

Face - myślę, że tak. Kilka dni temu architekt pokazywał mi wycenę budowy niewielkiego domu (lekko poniżej 100 m2) z wykończeniówką na bardzo przyzwoitym poziomie, w systemie pod klucz za 270 tyś. Problem polega na tym, że autor nie ma działki i ma bardzo sztywne ograniczenia budżetowe. Kilka lat temu zarabiałem podobnie i pamiętam ile wysiłku wymagało odłożenie chociaż kilku tyś.

Jeszcze jedna ciekawostka, która wyszła z moich zabaw excelem. Zsumowałem sobie koszty wykończenia obejmujące: podłogi, gniazdka, przełączniki, malowanie ścian, wyposażenie łazienek, zabudowę podtynkową do WC, płytki na ścianach, baterie, wyposażenie łazienek (kompletne), kuchnię (z AGD), schody wew., drzwi wewnętrzne, robociznę. Poziom cenowy i jakościowy satysfakcjonujący dla mnie (w uproszczeniu - podstawowe serie przyzwoitych producentów, np. Roca Victoria, naturalne materiały, gres, drewno, etc). Nie uwzględniłem lamp, umeblowania (poza łazienką i kuchnią), karniszy, zasłon.

- wariant 1 - dom średniej wielkości - powierzchnia do wykończenia po podłodze - 200 m2, łazienka duża (2 umywalki, wc, bidet, wanna, kabina), łazienka mała (umywalka, WC, bidet, kabina), 9 drzwi wewnętrznych, kuchnia - w uproszczeniu 20 000. Wyszło mi na okrągło 90 000, czyli 450 zł/m2. 

- wariant 2 - dom mały - powierzchnia do wykończenia po podłodze 120 m2 (wskaźnikowo mniej gniazdek, przełączników, farby do malowania ścian, płytek), łazienka duża (1 umywalka, wc, wanna, kabina), łazienka mała (umywalka, WC, kabina), 7 drzwi wewnętrznych, kuchnia - w uproszczeniu 15 000, tańsze schody wewnętrzne. Na okrągło 65 000, czyli jakieś 540 zł/m2. 

Powód jest prosty: najwięcej kosztuje kuchnia i łazienki. Niemal w każdym domu jest podobny program funkcjonalny. W rezultacie zmniejszenie powierzchni domu nie przynosi proporcjonalnych oszczędności, bo i tak określony osprzęt trzeba kupić. W sumie pocieszające  :smile:

----------


## 2mm

> 2mm - Reverse mortgage to po prostu odwrócona hipoteka. Jest trochę materiałów w sieci na ten temat. Kiedyś to z grubsza liczyłem mając na względzie moich starzejących się rodziców i teściów . No i wyszło mi, że jak są spadkobiercy, to lepszy interes zrobią pomagając utrzymać się starym rodzicom. Na niekorzyść kredytobiorcy działa tu procent składany - z grubsza: przy około 20 latach wypłaty świadczeń dostaje się (w duuużym przybliżeniu) połowę wartości nieruchomości. Czyli raczej róbmy dzieci . lepszym rozwiązaniem może okazać się sprzedaż nieruchomości, przeprowadzka do czegoś mniejszego i konsumowanie odsetek + części kapitału. 
> 
> 
> 
> Co ciekawe - w mojej ocenie i z mojego doświadczenia wynika, że koszty wykończeniówki najłatwiej przewidzieć (prace są do dokładnego wyliczenia, ceny materiałów i robocizny znane). A jednocześnie najbardziej ludziom odbija właśnie na tym etapie. Siedzę właśnie nad baardzo zgrubnym kosztorysem wykończenia domu (żeby określić na co właściwie mnie stać). Jak będę miał jakie takie podsumowanie, to zamieszczę.


zakładając, że dom jest obecnie wart powiedzmy 1m (bez znaczenia czy PLN czy EUR czy USD), ma dobrą lokalizację (co jest najważniejsze) i delikwent przeżyje jeszcze powiedzmy 20 lat no to wartość bieżąca wypłacanych przez bank rat nie może być większa niż te 50% wartości domu bo ryzyko dla banku byłoby zbyt duże no i bank w końcowym rozliczeniu musi na tej transakcji zarobić. A dzieci generują ujemny cash-flow i może być trudno go zrównoważyć wpływami z reverse mortgage  :wink: 

co do przewidywania kosztów wykończeniówki nie masz racji. Nie da się zestawić w excelu wszystkich kosztów bo nie jesteś w stanie w chwili obecnej przewidzieć do końca wszelkich drobiazgów które będą potrzebne (i ich cen). Z podanych przez Ciebie założeń - nigdy w życiu nie wykończysz 200mkw domu za 90k PLN chyba że prawie wszystko będziesz robił sam. Pomijam meble, AGD, RTV, lampy, karnisze, zasłony itp. wynalazki

generalnie faktycznie podawanie kosztów wykończeniówki jest bez sensu - jeden położy samemu panele z Castoramy za 14,99 (robione z plastiku i makulatury) a ktoś inny zleci położenie parkietu z palisandru za 1k PLN/mkw..............  :wink: 

pozdr.

----------


## andrzej27

> Face - myślę, że tak. Kilka dni temu architekt pokazywał mi wycenę budowy niewielkiego domu (lekko poniżej 100 m2) z wykończeniówką na bardzo przyzwoitym poziomie, w systemie pod klucz za 270 tyś. Problem polega na tym, że autor nie ma działki i ma bardzo sztywne ograniczenia budżetowe. Kilka lat temu zarabiałem podobnie i pamiętam ile wysiłku wymagało odłożenie chociaż kilku tyś.
> 
> Jeszcze jedna ciekawostka, która wyszła z moich zabaw excelem. Zsumowałem sobie koszty wykończenia obejmujące: podłogi, gniazdka, przełączniki, malowanie ścian, wyposażenie łazienek, zabudowę podtynkową do WC, płytki na ścianach, baterie, wyposażenie łazienek (kompletne), kuchnię (z AGD), schody wew., drzwi wewnętrzne, robociznę. Poziom cenowy i jakościowy satysfakcjonujący dla mnie (w uproszczeniu - podstawowe serie przyzwoitych producentów, np. Roca Victoria, naturalne materiały, gres, drewno, etc). Nie uwzględniłem lamp, umeblowania (poza łazienką i kuchnią), karniszy, zasłon.
> 
> - wariant 1 - dom średniej wielkości - powierzchnia do wykończenia po podłodze - 200 m2, łazienka duża (2 umywalki, wc, bidet, wanna, kabina), łazienka mała (umywalka, WC, bidet, kabina), 9 drzwi wewnętrznych, kuchnia - w uproszczeniu 20 000. Wyszło mi na okrągło 90 000, czyli 450 zł/m2. 
> 
> - wariant 2 - dom mały - powierzchnia do wykończenia po podłodze 120 m2 (wskaźnikowo mniej gniazdek, przełączników, farby do malowania ścian, płytek), łazienka duża (1 umywalka, wc, wanna, kabina), łazienka mała (umywalka, WC, kabina), 7 drzwi wewnętrznych, kuchnia - w uproszczeniu 15 000, tańsze schody wewnętrzne. Na okrągło 65 000, czyli jakieś 540 zł/m2. 
> 
> Powód jest prosty: najwięcej kosztuje kuchnia i łazienki. Niemal w każdym domu jest podobny program funkcjonalny. W rezultacie zmniejszenie powierzchni domu nie przynosi proporcjonalnych oszczędności, bo i tak określony osprzęt trzeba kupić. W sumie pocieszające


100mkw wykończyć za 65000tys niema szans minimum 100000tys

----------


## face

a ja sie zgodze z *dr_au*
ma racje czy w dyzym czy w malym domu i tak mamy 2 lazienki i 1 kuchnie - ilosc komponentow wyposazeniowych zblizone
wykonczenie pokoji-sypialn nie uwzgledniajac mebli to pikus ze tak powiem

i ma absolutna racje i zauwazcie ze podal ceny w przeliczeniu na m2 slusznie zauwazajac ze najwieksze koszta przy wykonczeniowce generuja lazienki i kuchnie

----------


## face

> 100mkw wykończyć za 65000tys niema szans minimum 100000tys


my za ok 80 tys wykonczylismy i umeblowalismy - poszukaj postu zobaczysz skad sie wziely koszta i jak wygladal sposob zakupow - standard sredni a nawet sredni wyzszy
rownie dobrze na to samo - dokladnie te same produkty moglo nam 100 tys braknac

----------


## dr_au

Pomijam meble, AGD, RTV, lampy, karnisze, zasłony itp. wynalazki wyłączyłem z wyliczenia. Nie da się tego zrobić na tym etapie, nie są tez niezbędne do wprowadzenia się  :big tongue: . Mówię o następującym zakresie wykończeniówki (wyłącznie):

- okładziny podłogowe (płytki, parkiet),
- drzwi wewnętrzne,
- malowanie ścian,
- zakup i instalacja gniazdek i przełączników elektrycznych,
- płytki na ścianach w łazience i kuchni,
- tzw. biały montaż, armatura łazienkowa, kabina prysznicowa, podstawowe umeblowanie łazienki.
- kuchnia.

Po zrobieniu tych rzeczy można w domu zamieszkać.

Wbrew pozorom da się dla własnych potrzeb zrobić coś w rodzaju kosztorysu w/w elementów i ma to głębszy sens. Z moich obserwacji znajomych bliższych i dalszych wynika, że są dwa zasadnicze błędy popełniane przy wykończeniówce. Pierwszy to nierówna jakość - z jednej strony tandetne drzwi z kartonu za 150 zł/szt i panele podłogowe z plastiku, z drugiej designerska muszla klozetowa i umywalka po 3000 zł/szt i bardzo drogie płytki. Może to wynikać z przypływów i odpływów pieniędzy w trakcie wykańczania wnętrz, albo być świadectwem chwilowego taktycznego zwycięstwa jego lub jej przy zakupach  :wink:  (stereotyp "wiadomo, ja chciałem najtaniej, ale żona się uparła"). Drugi błąd można określić jako "dużo wszystkiego". Drogi osprzęt, dużo dekorów, dużo detali, dużo szafek w kuchni itp. itd. Na ogół wszystko to do siebie nie pasuje, a najczęściej w pewnym momencie inwestorowi kończy się zapał i pieniądze i ląduje w błędzie pierwszym, dokańczając wnętrze byle jak najtaniej.

Tych niebezpieczeństw można uniknąć, korzystając z usług projektanta wnętrz, który dobierając wszystkie elementy powinien zmieścić się w założonym budżecie. Jeżeli nie skorzystamy z usług projektanta, musimy sami odrobić zadanie domowe. Pozwoli to lepiej rozłożyć środki pomiędzy poszczególne elementy. Ponadto będzie można pozwolić sobie na kilka drogich detali, które nie zaważą na całości, a zdecydowanie poprawią wygląd wnętrza (np. bardzo drogie płytki nad blatem w kuchni). Czyli dostaniemy ładniejsze wnętrze za mniejsze pieniądze.

Taką metodę zastosowałem przy wykańczaniu mieszkania i zmieściłem się w budżecie, osiągając satysfakcjonujący efekt. Nic nie robiłem sam. Niestety cudów nie ma - zamiast dwóch miesięcy, zajęło mi to blisko 5. Czyli tanio, dobrze, ale nie szybko  :wink: . Cena za m2 (2004):

- 300 zł/ m2 w opisanym wyżej zakresie bez kuchni
- 470 zł/ m2 z kuchnią i AGD
- jakieś 1000 zł/m2 z kompletnym umeblowaniem, lampami, zasłonami i wszystkimi rupieciami, jakie się przez lata zgromadziły. Było to jednak kupowane stopniowo po wprowadzeniu się.

Standard "niski" według tego tekstu: http://www.cafe.wamhouse.pl/content....ieszkania-domu.

Obecnie planuję wydać jakieś 500 zł/m2 (PO PODŁODZE) na zakres opisany powyżej z kuchnią i AGD. Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że o ile będę się twardo targował, szukał dobrych cen i mi nie odwali, to nie powinienem mieć trudności z jego zachowaniem. Co więcej - ponieważ zakup pojedynczych drogich elementów rozkłada się na większą przestrzeń, w tej cenie powinienem osiągnąć wyższy standard niż w przypadku mieszkania.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

jeszcze dodam,ze bardzo podwyzszaja koszta rozne duperele typu podwieszane sufity(na betonowych stropach),zabudowy k/g,swiatelka,rozne okladziny scienne(cegla np) itd...co inwestor to inny przypadek i zadna cena ogolna nie bedzie wiarygodna
najlepiej podawac do stanu deweloperskiego z uwzglednieniem pracy wlasnej i po

----------


## 2mm

> Pomijam meble, AGD, RTV, lampy, karnisze, zasłony itp. wynalazki wyłączyłem z wyliczenia. Nie da się tego zrobić na tym etapie, *nie są tez niezbędne do wprowadzenia się* . Mówię o następującym zakresie wykończeniówki (wyłącznie):


dla jednej osoby nie są a dla drugiej są  :smile: 
jak dla mnie to zbędny jest jedynie TV




> Standard "niski" według tego tekstu: http://www.cafe.wamhouse.pl/content....ieszkania-domu.


bardzo fajny opis i komentarz, szczególnie co do przeliczenia się z kosztami
mnie wyszło jakieś 1,6-1,7x więcej niz zakładałem tak z grubsza, oczywiście......




> Obecnie planuję wydać jakieś 500 zł/m2 (PO PODŁODZE) na zakres opisany powyżej z kuchnią i AGD. Z moich doświadczeń wynika, że o ile będę się twardo targował, szukał dobrych cen i mi nie odwali, to nie powinienem mieć trudności z jego zachowaniem. Co więcej - ponieważ zakup pojedynczych drogich elementów rozkłada się na większą przestrzeń, w tej cenie powinienem osiągnąć wyższy standard niż w przypadku mieszkania.


zapisz sobie plan i potem po wszystkim porównaj jak wyszło...... 

ps. co do zdjęć w Twoim dzienniku, fajne są te domu w pobliżu

----------


## dr_au

2mm - Co ja się zeszukałem działki z ładnym otoczeniem to moje  :wink: . Niestety miało to też wpływ na cenę  :sad: . Mam nadzieję, że mój dom też wyjdzie ładnie - akurat na architekcie i pracach projektowych nie oszczędzam. Wygląda na to, że parę rzeczy będzie też zdecydowanie kosztownych - np. wstępnie rozmawiam o dwóch przeszkleniach po 4 m szerokości + jeszcze jedno na 2,5 m  :sad: . 

Ogólnie taka filozofia. W mojej ocenie na wartość domu wpływa kolejno: lokalizacja, długo, długo nic, później powierzchnia, projekt i funkcjonalność, w znacznie mniejszym stopniu jakość materiałów konstrukcyjnych i wykonania (byle się nie waliło i nie pękało), a dopiero na ostatnim miejscu wykończeniówka. Według tego schematu staram się rozłożyć środki, choć o ile wiem nie jest to powszechne podejście. Wykończeniówka to zresztą z reguły to czysta konsumpcja - nie ma zasadniczego wpływu na cenę przy sprzedaży (o ile jest ładnie i bez zgrzytów). 

Co do planowania kosztów wykończeniówki, to a) "kosztorys" na pewno zrobię, b) nie wiem jeszcze na jakim poziomie będzie - przy tych 500 zł za m2 bynajmniej się nie upieram. Zależy to od dwóch czynników - ile pochłonie budowa do owego stanu deweloperskiego oraz ile uda się odłożyć z bieżących dochodów. Jak będą jakieś luzy, to podniosę lekko standard. Jak będzie źle, to będę musiał ciąć koszty ile wlezie. Na razie wyszło mi z kalkulacji, że nie ma sensu za bardzo oszczędzać na powierzchni pomieszczeń - te kilka metrów tu i tam nie da jakichś poważnych oszczędności, a będzie mniej wygodnie.

Natomiast jakbym miał czekać z wprowadzeniem się na kompletne wyposażenie domu, to mógłbym długo czekać - z reguły decyzje podejmuję bardzo wolno i debata nad głupią kanapą potrafi zająć miesiąc  :smile: .

----------


## 2mm

> 2mm - Co ja się zeszukałem działki z ładnym otoczeniem to moje . Niestety miało to też wpływ na cenę . Mam nadzieję, że mój dom też wyjdzie ładnie - akurat na architekcie i pracach projektowych nie oszczędzam. Wygląda na to, że parę rzeczy będzie też zdecydowanie kosztownych - np. wstępnie rozmawiam o dwóch przeszkleniach po 4 m szerokości + jeszcze jedno na 2,5 m . 
> 
> Ogólnie taka filozofia. W mojej ocenie *na wartość domu wpływa kolejno: lokalizacja, długo, długo nic*, później powierzchnia, projekt i funkcjonalność, w znacznie mniejszym stopniu jakość materiałów konstrukcyjnych i wykonania (byle się nie waliło i nie pękało), a dopiero na ostatnim miejscu wykończeniówka. Według tego schematu staram się rozłożyć środki, choć o ile wiem nie jest to powszechne podejście. Wykończeniówka to zresztą z reguły to czysta konsumpcja - nie ma zasadniczego wpływu na cenę przy sprzedaży (o ile jest ładnie i bez zgrzytów).


masz rację
nawet w tym kraju ludzie powoli zaczynają rozumieć, że w przypadku nieruchomości lokalizacja jest najważniejsza co wpływa na cenę!!!!!!
rozlatująca się chałupa położona w dobrym miejscu np. na Mokotowie będzie więcej warta niż pałac z wodotryskiem, basenem i złotymi klamkami w jakiejś wsi w tzw.  Polsce B czy też C......
za wykończeniówkę nikt nie zapłaci przy sprzedaży bo przecież więszość wszystko zrobi samemu i taniej, ot cała filozofia......

jak szukałem działki, ktoś mi powiedział "nie znajdziesz sensownej działki w tym mieście, nawet jak wybudujesz sobie rezydencję kosztującą miliony to nie zmienisz otoczenia - rozlatujących się ruder, składzików, komórek z kurami, psami, kotami, betonowych płotów albo bitej drogi po której można jechać tylko latem jak jest sucho". 
Mam znajomych, którzy wybudowali dom, włożyli w to masę kasy, kredyt itp. No i co z tego? Otoczenie jest gorzej niż tragiczne, czymś co jest nazywane ulicą praktycznie nie da się dojechać, syf nie do opisania. Ten dom jest wart realnie mniej niż koszty jego budowy......... a to czy ma wynalazki typu podłogówka, rekuperator itp. - kogo to obchodzi?? 

pozdr.


ps. jestem bardzo ciekawy tego projektu.......  :wink:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

wlasnie leciala jakas reklama muratora w tv i w najblizszym(aktualnym?)numerze ma byc temat ile kosztuje budowa domu.....

----------


## RadziejS

budowa domu kosztuje tyle ile się na nią wyda  :Smile: . Jeden wyda 200k pln a drugi na taki sam 350k+ pln, więc takie artykuły są bez sensu (wg mnie). 
Na pytanie w temacie wątku odpowiadam - tak - za 200k można wybudować dom 100-120m - więc jest sens marzyć. Można - to dolny zakres przedziału, ale możliwa do osiągnięcia. Podobnie można zapytać - za jaką kwotę kupię płaski nowy telewizor powiedzmy 37 cali - i przedział cen to pewnie 1500-4000+. Podobnie będzie z domem.

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> jak szukałem działki, ktoś mi powiedział "nie znajdziesz sensownej działki w tym mieście, nawet jak wybudujesz sobie rezydencję kosztującą miliony to nie zmienisz otoczenia - *rozlatujących się ruder, składzików, komórek z kurami, psami, kotami, betonowych płotów albo bitej drogi* po której można jechać tylko latem jak jest sucho". 
> [...]
> pozdr.
> 
> ps. jestem bardzo ciekawy tego projektu.......


Kiedyś czytałem wywiad z jednym urbanistą, który za największą porażkę dwudziestolecia uznał budownictwo jednorodzinne poza terenem zurbanizowanym. I dużo w tym racji. Szukając działki zjeździłem suburbia na południu, zachodzie i północy Krakowa. Sformułowałem sobie następujące kryteria wyboru rejonu:

- albo w granicach Krakowa, albo przylegający do granic z jako taką komunikacją z centrum.
- w bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie wyłącznie schludne, miejskie budownictwo jednorodzinne (nie musi być super-hiper, byle nie było ostrych kontrastów, jak np. w Libertowie pod Krakowem - rozpadające się budy sąsiadują tam z rezydencjami - i nie ma w tym ani słowa przesady; miejsce powinno też wyglądać na osiedle domków, a nie na świeżo włączoną do miasta wieś).
- sąsiednie działki zabudowane albo rokujące zabudowę w krótkim terminie (pola uprawne za płotem to nie dla mnie - wystarczy pomyśleć o rozkoszach aromatycznych przy nawożeniu).
- normalna infrastruktura komunikacyjna (droga asfaltowa, oświetlenie uliczne, brak konieczności dojazdu kilometrami po wiejskich drogach).
- dostęp do sklepów, szkół, komunikacji miejskiej, urządzeń rekreacyjnych (basen, fitness).

Nie są to jakieś cuda, tylko coś, co *powinno* być normą. Niestety nie jest, bo po sformułowaniu takich kryteriów wyszło mi mniej więcej tak (wymaga znajomości topografii Krakowa):

- Woja Justowska - kosmos cenowy (trzeba liczyć 1000 zł za m2 działki)
- Rejony za Wolą Justowską (Chełm, Zakamycze, Bielany, Przegorzały itp.) - niestety też nie na moją kieszeń, nie wszystkie powyższe kryteria spełnione. Dochodzi do sytuacji kuriozalnych. Pewna znana mi pani ma rezydencję w jednym z tych miejsc (skromne 600 m2 na 2 os.), zaprojektowaną przez światowej sławy architekta (bez przesady  :smile: ). Widok rzeczywiście wspaniały, blisko do Lasku Wolskiego itp. Problem w tym, że dojazd do działki jest przez służebność przez dwie działki "starych" mieszkańców, osiadłych tam za komuny i w dodatku droga służebna przechodzi tuż przy ścianie ich domów. W efekcie utrudniają jej życie jak mogą. Pomijam już, co działo się w czasie budowy, ale nawet teraz urządzenie normalnej drogi jest niemożliwe i jedzie się po pobieżnie utwardzonym błocku i wertepach, w dodatku owi sąsiedzi nabrali zwyczaju dekorowania sztachet na swoich płotach plastikowymi butelkami. Wygląda to jak wjazd na wysypisko śmieci. 

W miarę realne (dla mnie, choć też bardzo drogo) cenowo:

- Kliny - w dobrych rejonach (oddalonych od autostrady) też trochę powyżej możliwości, bardzo mała oferta działek, problemy z brakiem planu i opieszałym wydawaniem WZ.
- Swoszowice w rejonie blisko uzdrowiska (rejon Chałubińskiego) - problemy z planem (oprotestowany), drogo i problem z dojazdem do centrum (poranne korki na Myślenickiej)
- niektóre rejony Zielonek; W Bibicach, Giebułtowie etc. można coś trafić, pod warunkiem, że będzie to wciśnięte między deweloperskie osiedla. Reszta jest właśnie niezurbanizowana, albo "postwiejska". Problem jest jeszcze z nieustalonym przebiegiem północnej obwodnicy Krakowa (przynajmniej kiedy to badałem) i dojazdem do Opolskiej (korki na drogach wjazdowych)
- niektóre rejony Zabierzowa. 

Jak jeszcze dołożyłem do tego warunek, że w okolicy działki powinno być gdzie pójść na spacer i pojeździć na rowerze (czyli jakieś chodniczki, las lub park, tereny zielone lub podobne atrakcje podmiejskie) oraz nie powinno być to zbyt nisko i zbyt blisko Wisły położone (astma żony), to już niemal nic nie zostało  :wink: . Koniec końców teraz płacę i płaczę, ale z lokalizacji jestem zadowolony.

Dla ciekawych - wyeliminowane zostały: Libertów i miejscowości na południe od Krakowa, Skotniki (bagna, problemy z obszarem Natura 2000), Tyniec (w okolicy Obrony Tyńca i Toporczyków pięknie, ale problemy infrastrukturalne i znów miejsce strasznych, wręcz latynoamerykańskich kontrastów), Piekary, Opatkowice, Skawina (teren przemysłowy zresztą), Kryspinów i Cholerzyn, Witkowice, można by tak długo. Żeby być dobrze zrozumianym - w wielu miejscach jest bardzo, bardzo ładnie. Ale ja nie chcę wyprowadzić się na wieś, tylko *mieszkać na peryferiach miasta*.

----------


## RadziejS

> no tak,tylko masz swiadomosc,ze wystarczy kilka wizyt w sklepach i juz masz pewnosc ile wynosi dolna granica i czy Cie w ogole stac na ten telewizor....
> artykuly w muratorze owszem sa malo ciekawe i za bardzo ogolnikowe,ale moze popisza sie bardziej tym razem?


tak, a że budowa to trochę bardziej skomplikowany projekt niż kupno tv, zatem trzeba trochę więcej "pojeździć po sklepach"  :Smile: 
Ja miałem okres, że kupowałem muratora, budowałem dom sam (tzn. z ojcem) i chciałem się dowiedzieć jak coś zrobić w praktyce itp. Owszem trochę się dowiedziałem, ale miałem niedosyt. Sporo więcej zyskałem dzięki forum i oglądaniu zdjęć z dzienników budowy.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

chyba ten watek zalozony przez redakcje posluzyl do napisania tego artykulu
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...e-kosztuje-dom

----------


## compi

Dr_au, współczuję rozterek podczas szukania działki, ale mam wrażenie, że założenia były wręcz niemożliwe do zrealizowania. I widzę też kilka sprzeczności. Pierwsza podstawowa to temat wątku, gdzie mamy 2 stówki i raczej nie masz szans spełnić marzeń odnośnie zmieszczenia się tych widełkach. Druga to miejsca do wycieczek rowerowych, najlepiej las, ale już nie wieś, bo brzydko i daleko. Kryteria bliskości komunikacji publicznej, sąsiadów itp już pominę. Uważam, że kompromis można uzyskać bardzo łatwo, ale nie ma cudów i któryś z minusów może się pojawić. U mnie budowa ekspresówka(1km odległośći) jest prawdziwym plusem. Będę w centrum miasta w ciągu 15 minut(bez korków), a mieszkać będę kilkanaście km od tego centrum. Mam też i las i pola i czasem zapachy z tych pól. Ale działka nie kosztowała majątku! Wiem, ze każdy dąży do doskonałości, ale nie wydaje mi się, aby było tu wielu posiadaczy działek doskonałych : D

----------


## Pawciuniu

> W jaki sposób mocowane były płytki do ścian? Nie widzę kleju do płytek, silikonów itp.. To samo pytanie odnośnie parapetów?


Czytaj uważnie napisałam że do tego by się wprowadzić potrzebujemy jeszcze 10tys bez mebli i sprzętu. Na te 10 tys składają  się min kleje ,silikony, farby itp .
Pracę wykonamy sami 




> Ogólnie to takie zestawienie kosztów nie ma żadnego sensu. Chyba, że chce się kogoś w błąd wprowadzić


Dla Ciebie takie zestawienie może nie ma sensu , dla mnie ma , długo zastanawiałam się czy umieszczać je na forum publicznym czy sobie darować , jednak zdecydowałam się na umieszczenie bo chciałam pokazać na swoim przykładzie  ile kosztuje budowa domu . Nie zamierzałam i zamierzam nikogo wprowadzać w błąd . Był to tylko realny obraz wydatków budowlanych jakie ponieśliśmy . Nie każdy zmieści się w tej kwocie ale są i tacy którzy jeszcze by te koszty obniżyli. 




> Ja mam kilkaset pozycji u siebie. I gdyby nie to, że wiele podobnych grupowałem to byłoby tego kilka tysięcy.


I co z tego że masz kilkaset pozycji , ja też całe koszty budowlane mam znacznie obszerniej rozpisane , tylko po co mam umieszczać tutaj tak szczegółowe zestawienie , przecież nie chodzi o to żebym rozpisywała ile zużyłam cegieł , cementu ,dachówek itp . Posumowałam poszczególne etapy tak by dać ogólny obraz . 
Poza tym jeśli dysponujesz tak "sensownym" zestawieniem to dlaczego go nie przedstawiłeś , tylko krytykujesz moje ? 
Najlepiej krytykować innych , samemu nie mając nic konstruktywnego do powiedzenia ...

----------


## dr_au

compi - mam wrażenie, że wątek w ogóle zdryfował, do czego - przyznaję się - sam się przyczyniłem. Chodziło mi jedynie o to, że:

a) każdy ma ograniczony budżet, nawet jak jest on kilka razy większy, niż ten w tytule wątku
b) dom jest istotnym składnikiem naszego majątku, więc warto się zastanowić, jak optymalnie rozłożyć środki, aby w największym stopniu "wygenerować wartość" (problem podobny do podziału punktów doświadczenia w grach RPG  :wink: ). Bo nigdy nie wiadomo, co będzie za lat kilka i czy nie będziemy musieli domu sprzedać. 
c) w mojej ocenie owemu generowaniu wartości służy rozłożenie środków według następującej kolejności - działka, projekt, mury i inne takie, a najmniejsze znaczenie mają różne extrasy instalacyjne (reku, DGP, solary, kominek grzewczy) i wykończeniówka, których przeważnie się nie odzyska przy sprzedaży. 
d) nie ma nic złego w skromnym domu na skromnej działce. Świadczy to o rozsądku inwestora i jest o niebo lepsze, niż przeliczenie się z kosztami inwestycji i utknięcie z budową. Natomiast stawianie "wypasionego" domy na marnej działce jest nierozsądne - w ten sposób powstają nieruchomości niesprzedawalne. Łatwiej już sprzedać kombinację odwrotną - marny dom na "wypasionej" działce.

Działkę co ciekawe znalazłem i kupiłem (kilka zdjęć jest w moim dzienniku) Zgodnie z założeniami kupiłem najdroższą, na jaką mnie było stać, a na wykończeniówce i instalacjach mam zamiar nieco zaoszczędzić. Działka co ciekawe spełnia wszystkie podane założenia, co więcej - okolicę uważam za rozwojową, więc z roku na rok powinna spełniać te założenia "bardziej". Oczywiście ideał to nie jest, ma również wady (lekki północy stok, wjazd od zachodu, autostrada w odległości 1,5 km i lotnisko w odległości 3 km, wprawdzie za górką i samoloty nad głową nie latają, ale jak zawieje wiatr z tamtej strony to słychać), ale preferencje miałem takie, a nie inne. 

No dobra, pora brac się za zarabianie na to wszystko...

----------


## 2mm

> .............
> 
> - albo w granicach Krakowa, albo przylegający do granic z jako taką komunikacją z centrum.
> - w bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie wyłącznie schludne, miejskie budownictwo jednorodzinne (nie musi być super-hiper, byle nie było ostrych kontrastów, jak np. w Libertowie pod Krakowem - rozpadające się budy sąsiadują tam z rezydencjami - i nie ma w tym ani słowa przesady; miejsce powinno też wyglądać na osiedle domków, a nie na świeżo włączoną do miasta wieś).
> - sąsiednie działki zabudowane albo rokujące zabudowę w krótkim terminie (pola uprawne za płotem to nie dla mnie - wystarczy pomyśleć o rozkoszach aromatycznych przy nawożeniu).
> - normalna infrastruktura komunikacyjna (droga asfaltowa, oświetlenie uliczne, brak konieczności dojazdu kilometrami po wiejskich drogach).
> - dostęp do sklepów, szkół, komunikacji miejskiej, urządzeń rekreacyjnych (basen, fitness).
> 
> Nie są to jakieś cuda, tylko coś, co *powinno* być normą. Niestety nie jest, bo po sformułowaniu takich kryteriów wyszło mi mniej więcej tak (wymaga znajomości topografii Krakowa):
> ...


nie znam Krakowa ani okolic więc nie jestem w stanie wypowiedzieć się na temat podanych lokalizacji

ale *popieram w 100%* Twój tok rozumowania przy szukaniu/kupnie działki. Tylko takich lokalizacji jest bardzo niewiele i stąd takie ceny typu 1k PLN/mkw

myślę, że niedługo nas stąd pogonią za tę dyskusję w tym wątku o domach do 200k PLN więc jakby co to chyba trzeba będzie przenieść się do komentarzy w Twoim dzieniku  :wink:

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> myślę, że niedługo nas stąd pogonią za tę dyskusję w tym wątku o domach do 200k PLN więc jakby co to chyba trzeba będzie przenieść się do komentarzy w Twoim dzieniku


Zapraszam  :smile: . Myślę, że moje rozterki sprowadzają się do kwestii - parafrazując inny popularny wątek - jak tanio wybudować rezydencję. Efekt humorystyczny zamierzony, a chodzi po prostu o maksimum efektu (i co tu kryć - efekciarstwa) za najniższą cenę.

----------


## lukasza

> Hmmm... mam wrażenie, że ten post dobrze oddaje podejście tych, którzy mówią, że się nie da. Opiera się ono na tym, że za absolutne, nieprzekraczalne minimum przyjmowany jest standard zdecydowanie wyższy niż najniższy. Bo "bez tego nie wyobrażam sobie domu". tymczasem taniej jak najbardziej się da. Odniosę się tylko do tego, o czym mam jakie takie pojęcie i co jest sprawdzalne. 
> 
> 1. Piec
> 
> Piec ekogroszek - pierwsza z brzegu oferta z allegro http://allegro.pl/kotly-piece-co-pro...394937272.html - 5000 zł. Mały dom to mała moc i niższa cena. Szybkie przeszukanie sieci co do ceny montażu, są oferty za - 800-1000 zł. Automatyka pogodowa - rezygnujemy. Z 17-18 tyś. zł, robi się raptem niecałe 6000.


Chyba się nie budowałeś, albo nie widziałeś kotłowni bo wydaje Ci się, że kotłownia to cena pieca za 5000 tys, plus montaż jego 1000 zł. A doliczyłeś 2, 3 lub 4 pompy w zależności czy w domu CO na podłogówce, grzejnikach czy mieszane, plus pompa na wodę. Każda taka pompa kosztuje i razem mamy kilkaset zł, ceny rożne (chyba, że liczysz pompy Diamond to tylko z 500 zł komplet, ale nikt Ci tego nie poleci. Średnia pompa kosztuje min 200-250 zł za sztukę). A doliczyłeś jakiś zbiornik na wodę?.... A doliczyłeś mieszacz jak będzie podłogówka lub inne ustrojstwo. A doliczyłeś miedź na instalację w kotłowni, zawory ...., potrzeba jeszcze jakieś naczynie zbiorcze czy przelewowe co tam kto będzie miał w projekcie do zabezpieczenia..... I niby to wszystko zamontują i uruchomią za 800 zł. Nie ma mowy!
Do tego proponujesz kocioł wersja minimum. Bo przecież ja w poście pisałem do KonkretneJ osoby co ma dom 122 m2 netto a po posadzce 188 m2 z garażem (przy domu więc może być potencjalnie dogrzewany), nie znamy jak dom będzie ocieplony. W takim przypadku być może potrzeb będzie większego kotła, bo Twoja propozycja jest do maks 140m2, a jak wiadomo opis producenta nie pokrywa się z realnym działaniem. Do tego kocioł podany przez Ciebie to kocioł pleszewski z niskiej półki, jest mi dobrze wśród sąsiadów znany z zawodności podajnika. A ja psiałem, żeby aż tak na CO i elektryce nie oszczędzać. Rozsądnie "sam" kocioł będzie kosztować 7000 zł. Rozsądnie bo "biedny" nie może sobie pozwolić dwa razy stracić.

BTW a już na koniec dodam, że napisałem iż jest szansa to zrobić przy wielu wyrzeczeniach

----------


## lukasza

> Jeszcze jedna ciekawostka, która wyszła z moich zabaw excelem. Zsumowałem sobie koszty wykończenia obejmujące: podłogi, gniazdka, przełączniki, malowanie ścian, wyposażenie łazienek, zabudowę podtynkową do WC, płytki na ścianach, baterie, wyposażenie łazienek (kompletne), kuchnię (z AGD), schody wew., drzwi wewnętrzne, robociznę. Poziom cenowy i jakościowy satysfakcjonujący dla mnie (w uproszczeniu - podstawowe serie przyzwoitych producentów, np. Roca Victoria, naturalne materiały, gres, drewno, etc). Nie uwzględniłem lamp, umeblowania (poza łazienką i kuchnią), karniszy, zasłon.
> 
> - wariant 1 - dom średniej wielkości - powierzchnia do wykończenia po podłodze - 200 m2, łazienka duża (2 umywalki, wc, bidet, wanna, kabina), łazienka mała (umywalka, WC, bidet, kabina), 9 drzwi wewnętrznych, kuchnia - w uproszczeniu 20 000. Wyszło mi na okrągło 90 000, czyli 450 zł/m2. 
> )


I tak już na moje definitywne i krótkie zakończenie w temacie. Do wykańczania nadaje się idealnie dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym. Taki jak wczesniej odpisywałem do Pan an forum. 
200m2 za 90000zł no comment - lepiej zbudować 120m2 i za 90000 wykończyć a nie bać się, że drzwi wypadną z zawiasów. 
Mam nadzieję, że brałeś pod uwagę ocieplenie domu -standard 15 cm styropian - z tynkiem zewnętrznym; ocieplenie poddasza -standard wełna w 2 warstwy 25 cm, izolacja, płyta k-g; tynk wewnętrzny praktycznie w całym domu; instalacja cała CO (od pieca, zbiornika, zabezpieczeń, armatury itp) po rurki pod posadzką i wod-kan w domu, najtaniej CO na grzejnikach; instalacja elektryczna razem z wyposażoną rozdzielnią, kablami; plus reszta wykończenia o której piszesz.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

glowa mi juz peka
im dluzszy watek,tym wiem mniej
postanowilam budowac z jedna firma,albo z inwestorem zastepczym,przynajmniej na poczatku bede wiedziala co mam w jakich pieniadzach zagwarantowane  :Confused:

----------


## andrzej27

> I tak już na moje definitywne i krótkie zakończenie w temacie. Do wykańczania nadaje się idealnie dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym. Taki jak wczesniej odpisywałem do Pan an forum. 
> 200m2 za 90000zł no comment - lepiej zbudować 120m2 i za 90000 wykończyć a nie bać się, że drzwi wypadną z zawiasów. 
> Mam nadzieję, że brałeś pod uwagę ocieplenie domu -standard 15 cm styropian - z tynkiem zewnętrznym; ocieplenie poddasza -standard wełna w 2 warstwy 25 cm, izolacja, płyta k-g; tynk wewnętrzny praktycznie w całym domu; instalacja cała CO (od pieca, zbiornika, zabezpieczeń, armatury itp) po rurki pod posadzką i wod-kan w domu, najtaniej CO na grzejnikach; instalacja elektryczna razem z wyposażoną rozdzielnią, kablami; plus reszta wykończenia o której piszesz.


120mkw wykończyć  za 90000tys słabo to widze

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> 200m2 za 90000zł no comment - lepiej zbudować 120m2 i za 90000 wykończyć a nie bać się, że drzwi wypadną z zawiasów. 
> Mam nadzieję, że brałeś pod uwagę ocieplenie domu -standard 15 cm styropian - z tynkiem zewnętrznym; ocieplenie poddasza -standard wełna w 2 warstwy 25 cm, izolacja, płyta k-g; tynk wewnętrzny praktycznie w całym domu; instalacja cała CO (od pieca, zbiornika, zabezpieczeń, armatury itp) po rurki pod posadzką i wod-kan w domu, najtaniej CO na grzejnikach; instalacja elektryczna razem z wyposażoną rozdzielnią, kablami; plus reszta wykończenia o której piszesz.


Uff... Mnie też już głowa pęka. Ponieważ wypowiadam się w wątku o domu za 200 tyś. Opisałem dosyć dokładnie zakres prac wykończeniowych (malowanie ścian, zrobienie podłóg, wyposażenie łazienek itp.). Są to akurat prace najbardziej narażone na widzimisie inwestora, bo są tacy, co nie wyobrażają sobie życia bez płytek za kwotę x na ten przykład, a są tacy, co sobie wyobrażają. Sama rozpiętość cen drzwi wewnętrznych w standardowym domu jest taka, że inwestor wyda na to od jakichś 3 tyś. do 40-50 tyś. I to "bez szaleństw". 

Przy swoim budżecie nie widzę szans na podciągnięcie SSZ do nieco umownego "stanu deweloperskiego" (czyli stanu, w którym wykonane są wylewki, tynki, ocieplenia,  wszystkie instalacje, założone grzejniki, piec itp.) w tej cenie. Będę szczęśliwy jeżeli przy planowanej wielkości domu pochłonie to "tylko" kolejne 100 tys., choć mam niestety wrażenie, że może być to kwota wyższa. A mam szczery zamiar uprościć instalacje do bólu, czyli nie robić podłogówki, solarów, kominka zintegrowanego z instalacją CO, instalacji inteligentnego domu, rekuperatora itp. Mam natomiast kilka pomysłów na to, co w zamian. Zobaczymy jednak co z tego ostatecznie wyjdzie.

Żeby mówić o konkretach szacowane przeze mnie koszty budowy wyglądają mniej więcej tak:

- będę szczęśliwy, jeżeli uda się mi zamknąć budowę domu o powierzchni ~200 m2 + garaż w 500 tyś. Chodzi o stan do wprowadzenia się, tzn. w którym brakuje kilku rzeczy na zewnątrz (taras, balustrady tu i tam itp.) i większości wyposażenia (mebli, lamp, zasłon) w środku; dodam że wyposażenie i brakujące elementy to też w mojej ocenie niemałe koszty, ale mozna je uzupełniać z bieżących zarobków.
- analizując podawane przez wiele osób koszty obawiam się jednak, że budowa może pochłonąć istotnie więcej, powiedzmy 700 tys. A tyle bym wydawać nie chciał, choćby ze względu na zbyt duży poziom zadłużenia jak na moje zamiłowanie do spokojnego i bezstresowego życia. Zresztą wówczas - zamiast fatygować się budową - prościej byłoby kupić jakiś dom od dewelopera.

Wstępnie zakładam, że pierwsza kwota jest realna pod warunkiem zachowania bardzo dużej dyscypliny i rozwijania talentu negocjacyjnego przy _każdej_ decyzji budowlanej. Mam o tyle łatwiej, że działka nie wymaga dużych robót ziemnych, jest raczej płaska, warunki gruntowe są dobre, media na miejscu, choć i tak w praniu mogą wyjść niespodzianki. Zresztą staram się wymusić na architekcie dom prosty w konstrukcji, o prostym do bólu dachu, prostych do poprowadzenia instalacjach itp. 

A wracając do tematu wątku - myślę, że wszyscy się zgodzimy, że się da, pod warunkiem, że nie liczymy w tym kosztów nabycia działki i jej uzbrojenia, a dom będzie mały i bardzo prosty. Do tego trzeba uwzględnić jedno: cena za m2 małego domu będzie wyższa niż cena za m2 domu o 2x większej powierzchni. 

Zadowolony?  :smile: .

----------


## face

Panie i Panowie bez utarczek prosze i wojenek...schodzicie z tematu

----------


## andrzej27

> Uff... Mnie też już głowa pęka. Ponieważ wypowiadam się w wątku o domu za 200 tyś. Opisałem dosyć dokładnie zakres prac wykończeniowych (malowanie ścian, zrobienie podłóg, wyposażenie łazienek itp.). Są to akurat prace najbardziej narażone na widzimisie inwestora, bo są tacy, co nie wyobrażają sobie życia bez płytek za kwotę x na ten przykład, a są tacy, co sobie wyobrażają. Sama rozpiętość cen drzwi wewnętrznych w standardowym domu jest taka, że inwestor wyda na to od jakichś 3 tyś. do 40-50 tyś. I to "bez szaleństw". 
> 
> Przy swoim budżecie nie widzę szans na podciągnięcie SSZ do nieco umownego "stanu deweloperskiego" (czyli stanu, w którym wykonane są wylewki, tynki, ocieplenia,  wszystkie instalacje, założone grzejniki, piec itp.) w tej cenie. Będę szczęśliwy jeżeli przy planowanej wielkości domu pochłonie to "tylko" kolejne 100 tys., choć mam niestety wrażenie, że może być to kwota wyższa. A mam szczery zamiar uprościć instalacje do bólu, czyli nie robić podłogówki, solarów, kominka zintegrowanego z instalacją CO, instalacji inteligentnego domu, rekuperatora itp. Mam natomiast kilka pomysłów na to, co w zamian. Zobaczymy jednak co z tego ostatecznie wyjdzie.
> 
> Żeby mówić o konkretach szacowane przeze mnie koszty budowy wyglądają mniej więcej tak:
> 
> - będę szczęśliwy, jeżeli uda się mi zamknąć budowę domu o powierzchni ~200 m2 + garaż w 500 tyś. Chodzi o stan do wprowadzenia się, tzn. w którym brakuje kilku rzeczy na zewnątrz (taras, balustrady tu i tam itp.) i większości wyposażenia (mebli, lamp, zasłon) w środku; dodam że wyposażenie i brakujące elementy to też w mojej ocenie niemałe koszty, ale mozna je uzupełniać z bieżących zarobków.
> - analizując podawane przez wiele osób koszty obawiam się jednak, że budowa może pochłonąć istotnie więcej, powiedzmy 700 tys. A tyle bym wydawać nie chciał, choćby ze względu na zbyt duży poziom zadłużenia jak na moje zamiłowanie do spokojnego i bezstresowego życia. Zresztą wówczas - zamiast fatygować się budową - prościej byłoby kupić jakiś dom od dewelopera.
> 
> ...


troche przesadzasz z tymi 700tysiącami

----------


## dr_au

> troche przesadzasz z tymi 700tysiącami


Za mało, czy za dużo?  :smile:  Trochę żartuję. Ale tylko trochę. Bo można bez problemu tyle wydać. Znam dwa takie przypadki przy domach średniej wielkości (około 170 m2 p.u.).

----------


## compi

Obracasz się w towarzystwie to znasz. Zaraz zaczniesz się licytować kto zna droższą posiadłość. Ten wątek ma swój tytuł. Daj chłopie dobre rady co są wstanie przeciętnie zarabiający ludzie postawić za tę kwotę. Mam na myśli pielęgniarkę z wypłatą 2000 tysiące, a nie lekarza z pensją w jednym tylko szpitalu 12000zł.

----------


## dr_au

Jedna istotna uwaga  - wywalenia wskazanych pieniędzy na taki sobie dom nie uważam za powód do dumy, wręcz przeciwnie - jest to dla mnie dowód braku rozsądku (określając to taktownie). Można budować rezydencję, można budować przeciętny dom z katalogu - na co kogo stać. Ale budowanie skromnego domu w cenie rezydencji jak w podanych przykładach nie świadczy ani o zaradności czy innych pozytywnych cechach. Mniejsza z tym, EOT.

----------


## talent11

My budujemy taki właśnie maly domek - 140 mkw z garazem i kotłownia. Jest przykryty (blachodachówka) i ma wstawione okna. Koszt wybudowania systemem "pół"-gospodarczym - jeden murarz zatrudniony a reszta to członkowie rodziny(pracowali nieodpłatnie).  
Koszt to 150 tys zł.  Wliczyłam tu już cała dokumentacje, przyłacza wody  i kanalizacji sa podciagniete do domu, schody lane z betonu, pierwsze - własnej roboty wylewki.
Życze powodzenia, ale dla mnie nie realne.
A nie jest wyjściem wziąść kredyt 200 tys zacząć budowe i w połowie wyczyścic się z kasy, lepiej zacząć bez kredytu a potem na wykończenie sobie dobrac te brakujece 200 tys
 Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ar2r

mój post pewnie mało tu wniesie ale uważam że przy odpowiednim planowaniu wydatków już na etapie projektu, doprowadzenie domu do stanu deweloperskiego za kwotę wymienioną w tytule wątku jest możliwe.Trzeba liczyć się z tym iż większość prac będzie trzeba wykonać własnoręcznie-inaczej się nie da.Trzeba też sobie zarezerwować dużo czasu na szukanie tanich ekip.Trzeba też mieć świadomość iż wszystkich wydatków nie da się przewidzieć.Aby nie być gołosłownym.Jedna ekipa krzyknęła mi za budowę SSO 51000 netto a zostało zrobione i to całkiem fajnie za 30000 dach to też wyceny po 12-15 tys a został wykonany za 9000 i tak praktycznie ze wszystkim-cegły ,bloczki ,beton.Chcąc tanio budować naprawde trzeba dużo z siebie dać i mieć dużo czasu.W każdym bądż razie warto bo za cenę 50 mkw w bloku (Białystok) możecie mieć własny domek.

----------


## andrzej27

> Za mało, czy za dużo?  Trochę żartuję. Ale tylko trochę. Bo można bez problemu tyle wydać. Znam dwa takie przypadki przy domach średniej wielkości (około 170 m2 p.u.).


jak ktoś wstawia drzwi za 3tysiące a mógłby za 300zł okna z machoniu schody z dębu parkiet dębowy itp. to napewno tak

----------


## andrzej27

> My budujemy taki właśnie maly domek - 140 mkw z garazem i kotłownia. Jest przykryty (blachodachówka) i ma wstawione okna. Koszt wybudowania systemem "pół"-gospodarczym - jeden murarz zatrudniony a reszta to członkowie rodziny(pracowali nieodpłatnie).  
> Koszt to 150 tys zł.  Wliczyłam tu już cała dokumentacje, przyłacza wody  i kanalizacji sa podciagniete do domu, schody lane z betonu, pierwsze - własnej roboty wylewki.
> Życze powodzenia, ale dla mnie nie realne.
> A nie jest wyjściem wziąść kredyt 200 tys zacząć budowe i w połowie wyczyścic się z kasy, lepiej zacząć bez kredytu a potem na wykończenie sobie dobrac te brakujece 200 tys
>  Pozdrawiam


domek 140mkw ssz za 150tys przesadzasz

----------


## andrzej27

> mój post pewnie mało tu wniesie ale uważam że przy odpowiednim planowaniu wydatków już na etapie projektu, doprowadzenie domu do stanu deweloperskiego za kwotę wymienioną w tytule wątku jest możliwe.Trzeba liczyć się z tym iż większość prac będzie trzeba wykonać własnoręcznie-inaczej się nie da.Trzeba też sobie zarezerwować dużo czasu na szukanie tanich ekip.Trzeba też mieć świadomość iż wszystkich wydatków nie da się przewidzieć.Aby nie być gołosłownym.Jedna ekipa krzyknęła mi za budowę SSO 51000 netto a zostało zrobione i to całkiem fajnie za 30000 dach to też wyceny po 12-15 tys a został wykonany za 9000 i tak praktycznie ze wszystkim-cegły ,bloczki ,beton.Chcąc tanio budować naprawde trzeba dużo z siebie dać i mieć dużo czasu.W każdym bądż razie warto bo za cenę 50 mkw w bloku (Białystok) możecie mieć własny domek.


u mnie jest liczone od kondygnacji 8tysięcy

----------


## Ar2r

talent11 u mnie też 140mkw ale samego parteru plus poddasze ale małe ,koło 40 mkw i też SSZ 150 - na dachu dachówka,okna raczej porządne i sam palcem nie kiwnąłem przy budowie.Sam materiały załatwiałem.Płacić musiałem za wszystko począwszy od palików do wytyczenia budynku.Widać więc że można oszczędniej.Dodam iż na jakości materiałów oszczędzania nie było.

----------


## Kasia242

z tymi 700.000 zł to jest piekna sprawa...dajcie mi tyle...a wybuduje super dom,i wyjade z salonu nowym porsche carrera...i 5 lat bede jezdzil w dolomity na narty...ale ludzie maja kase :smile: ...i wydaja ja na taka bzdure jak dom... :wink: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## andrzej27

> talent11 u mnie też 140mkw ale samego parteru plus poddasze ale małe ,koło 40 mkw i też SSZ 150 - na dachu dachówka,okna raczej porządne i sam palcem nie kiwnąłem przy budowie.Sam materiały załatwiałem.Płacić musiałem za wszystko począwszy od palików do wytyczenia budynku.Widać więc że można oszczędniej.Dodam iż na jakości materiałów oszczędzania nie było.


chyba że tak bo za 100tys spokojnie można sie zmieścić

----------


## kasia1981

widziałam dom wybudowany za 170 tys ( bez działki i mediów) tyle wydano wg właścicieli.budowa zakończona w 2009r. dom z garazem w bryle przerobionym na pokój czyli na dole 2 pokoje a na górze 3, 2 łazienki. CO gaz plus solary z ekspozycji. dach blacha trapezowa. 10 cm styro, 25 wełny. schody drewniany, okna kolor dwustronny. góra tylko pomalowana, brak łazienki. na dole łazienka prowizoryczna, brodzik bez kabiny, płytki wszystko z wyprzedaży, kuchnia BRW. dom murował tylko murarz reszta rodzina pomagała za darmo. płytki kładł inwestor, sam ocieplał poddasze. jedno słowo przychodziło mi do głowy- prowizorka. fajnie ze za 170 tys ale praktycznie wszystko w tym domu sprawiało wrażenie jakby było niedokończone. wiem wiem napiszecie że wszystko zrobią za parę lat.

----------


## dr_au

> jak ktoś wstawia drzwi za 3tysiące a mógłby za 300zł okna z machoniu schody z dębu parkiet dębowy itp. to napewno tak


Właśnie o to chodzi. Najgorzej jak ktoś później mówi, że nie da się taniej, bo bez takich drzwi żyć się nie da. Da się...

----------


## face

moim celem w trakcie budowy bylo:

1 - zmiescic sie w zalozonym kosztorysie
2 - zmiescic sie w terminie
3 - osiagnac jak najwyzszy standard w stosunku do poniesionych kosztow
i tak kazde zaoszczedzone pieniadze na danym etapie robot zasilaly budrzet wykonczeniowki

----------


## dr_au

> z tymi 700.000 zł to jest piekna sprawa...dajcie mi tyle...a wybuduje super dom,i wyjade z salonu nowym porsche carrera...i 5 lat bede jezdzil w dolomity na narty...ale ludzie maja kase...i wydaja ja na taka bzdure jak dom...
> pozdrawiam


Carrera niestety kosztuje na tyle dużo, że za pozostałości w kwestiach domowych lądujesz w wątku o domu za 200 tys.  :big tongue: .

----------


## compi

Arkusz excela na pulpit, podział na pełne etapy, wyszczególnione punkty z każdą możliwą duperelą i szukamy. Tanich materiałów, tanich wykonawców(najtańszych z najlepszych) wrzucamy to czego sami nie zrobimy, narzędzia, i tego wszystkiego co potrzebujemy do oddania budynku do użytku. Lepiej posiedzieć przy kompie na początku, niż na końcu przy smutnej wódce.

----------


## andrzej27

> Właśnie o to chodzi. Najgorzej jak ktoś później mówi, że nie da się taniej, bo bez takich drzwi żyć się nie da. Da się...


jestem stolarzem więc  drzwi schody listwy podłogowe parapety jakieś mebelki zrobie sam

----------


## face

> Arkusz excela na pulpit, podział na pełne etapy, wyszczególnione punkty z każdą możliwą duperelą i szukamy. Tanich materiałów, tanich wykonawców(najtańszych z najlepszych) wrzucamy to czego sami nie zrobimy, narzędzia, i tego wszystkiego co potrzebujemy do oddania budynku do użytku. Lepiej posiedzieć przy kompie na początku, niż na końcu przy smutnej wódce.


zgoda pelna zgoda
zrobic przedmiar, albo podeprzec sie tym z kosztorysu, do excela dolozyc stawki, ceny materialow i bedzie przyblizony koszt - na kazdym etapie sprawdzic i pilnowac czy miescicie sie w budrzecie

----------


## lukasza

> Uff... Mnie też już głowa pęka. 
> - będę szczęśliwy, jeżeli uda się mi zamknąć budowę domu o powierzchni ~200 m2 + garaż w 500 tyś. Chodzi o stan do wprowadzenia się, tzn. w którym brakuje kilku rzeczy na zewnątrz (taras, balustrady tu i tam itp.) i większości wyposażenia (mebli, lamp, zasłon) w środku
> .


na chwilę tylko wróciłem. Nie mogłem się zgodzić z tym wykończeniem 200m2 za 90 tys!!  Jednak do tej wypowiedzi powyżej to 500 tys na 200m2 plus garaż jest możliwe i bardzo realne. Sam zamierzam zakończyć budowę 150m2 plus wolno stojący garaż 60m2 w cenie 430-440 tys ( z czego mój wkład mogę wyliczyć na 15 000). W tej cenie jest dach z pełnym deskowaniem i papowaniem, dachówka Creaton Domino (no nie za tania, sama ceramika na dach bez dodatków kosztowała 23500) na dom i garaż, rynny stal, okna Deceniuck 3 szybowe, rekuperacja kpl za 15000, sam kocioł ok 10-11000 (Kostrzewa, Klimosz itp), całe CO na wavinie, instalacja z podłogówką i stacją pogodową, ściany fundamentu całe lane z betonu - ocieplone pion 10 cm, pod posadzką 15-17 cm styropianu jest, ściany będą 17 cm styro ( a może ciut więcej), dach wełna 25 cm po skosach, 30 cm na części poziomej, i jeszcze do tego kupię bramę garażową za 7 tys -5,5 mb szeroka, bramę wjazdową na automatykę, na kuchnię liczę 20 tys komplet, drzwi wew i zew 11 tys, łazienki dwie  - 20 000, odkurzacz centralny 3000, podłogi różne 13000 itp. Buduję systemem gospodarczym, nie biorę najtańszych ekip, ale pilnowanie budowlańców i organizacja budowy sporo kosztowało mnie już czasu.

p.s. za 200 tys wybudować 100m2 domu możliwe jest, ale pamiętajcie musicie sami dużo zrobić, bardzo dużo i faktycznie musicie szukać tanich materiałów, szukać czasowych przecen, promocji itp. Raczej bez pełnego deskowania, raczej najtańsza dachówka lub blachodachówka, raczej prosta instal. elktryczna, CO, piec (no ogólnie mało zaawansowane technologicznie), raczej dom na panelach i tanich płytkach. Konstruckja na 100m2 to najlepiej dach dwuspadowy, forma prostokąt. Poddasze nieużytkowe, strop drewniany, docieplony wełną - z czasem można dać jakieś legary i płyty i na poddaszu zrobić składzik, 1 wyłaz dachowy. Na ocieplenu i oknach nie musicie oszczędzać. I jeszcze raz sporo pracy. 

p.s.2. Trzeba pamiętać, że wybudowanie 2 domów 100m2 jest droższe niż 1 domu 200m2. Tak samo rekuperacja do domu 100m2 może kosztować 9 tys a ten sam standard do domu 200m2 kosztuje 14-5 tys. a nie 18 tys. Jak rozpiszecie plan na 200 tys to trzeb silnych nerwów, aby przy wykańczaniu nie wykończyć siebie i nie wydać dodatkowo 10 czy 20 tysi. Oczywiście całość bez działki i bez jakiś anormalnych warunków ziemnych. A i to szacuję wg. cen na dziś, a co będzie jutro i pojutrze. Kto wie...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> na chwilę tylko wróciłem. Nie mogłem się zgodzić z tym wykończeniem 200m2 za 90 tys!!  Jednak do tej wypowiedzi powyżej to 500 tys na 200m2 plus garaż jest możliwe i bardzo realne. Sam zamierzam zakończyć budowę 150m2 plus wolno stojący garaż 60m2 w cenie 430-440 tys ( z czego mój wkład mogę wyliczyć na 15 000). W tej cenie jest dach z pełnym deskowaniem i papowaniem, dachówka Creaton Domino (no nie za tania, sama ceramika na dach bez dodatków kosztowała 23500) na dom i garaż, rynny stal, okna Deceniuck 3 szybowe, rekuperacja kpl za 15000, sam kocioł ok 10-11000 (Kostrzewa, Klimosz itp), całe CO na wavinie, instalacja z podłogówką i stacją pogodową, ściany fundamentu całe lane z betonu - ocieplone pion 10 cm, pod posadzką 15-17 cm styropianu jest, ściany będą 17 cm styro ( a może ciut więcej), dach wełna 25 cm po skosach, 30 cm na części poziomej, i jeszcze do tego kupię bramę garażową za 7 tys -5,5 mb szeroka, bramę wjazdową na automatykę, na kuchnię liczę 20 tys komplet, drzwi wew i zew 11 tys, łazienki dwie  - 20 000, odkurzacz centralny 3000, podłogi różne 13000 itp. Buduję systemem gospodarczym, nie biorę najtańszych ekip, ale pilnowanie budowlańców i organizacja budowy sporo kosztowało mnie już czasu.
> 
> p.s. za 200 tys wybudować 100m2 domu możliwe jest, ale pamiętajcie musicie sami dużo zrobić, bardzo dużo i faktycznie musicie szukać tanich materiałów, szukać czasowych przecen, promocji itp. Raczej bez pełnego deskowania, raczej najtańsza dachówka lub blachodachówka, raczej prosta instal. elktryczna, CO, piec (no ogólnie mało zaawansowane technologicznie), raczej dom na panelach i tanich płytkach. Konstruckja na 100m2 to najlepiej dach dwuspadowy, forma prostokąt. Poddasze nieużytkowe, strop drewniany, docieplony wełną - z czasem można dać jakieś legary i płyty i na poddaszu zrobić składzik, 1 wyłaz dachowy. Na ocieplenu i oknach nie musicie oszczędzać. I jeszcze raz sporo pracy. 
> 
> p.s.2. Trzeba pamiętać, że wybudowanie 2 domów 100m2 jest droższe niż 1 domu 200m2. Tak samo rekuperacja do domu 100m2 może kosztować 9 tys a ten sam standard do domu 200m2 kosztuje 14-5 tys. a nie 18 tys. Jak rozpiszecie plan na 200 tys to trzeb silnych nerwów, aby przy wykańczaniu nie wykończyć siebie i nie wydać dodatkowo 10 czy 20 tysi. Oczywiście całość bez działki i bez jakiś anormalnych warunków ziemnych. A i to szacuję wg. cen na dziś, a co będzie jutro i pojutrze. Kto wie...


Bardzo ładnie i konkretnie to napisałeś.Jeśli ktoś to przeczyta ze zrozumieniem to zapewne dojdzie do wniosku ,że dom za 200000 zł to tylko w 100m2 bez żadnych udziwnień.Prostota i noc więcej.

----------


## Kasia242

> p.s.2. Trzeba pamiętać, że wybudowanie 2 domów 100m2 jest droższe niż 1 domu 200m2. Tak samo rekuperacja do domu 100m2 może kosztować 9 tys a ten sam standard do domu 200m2 kosztuje 14-5 tys. a nie 18 tys. Jak rozpiszecie plan na 200 tys to trzeb silnych nerwów, aby przy wykańczaniu nie wykończyć siebie i nie wydać dodatkowo 10 czy 20 tysi. Oczywiście całość bez działki i bez jakiś anormalnych warunków ziemnych. A i to szacuję wg. cen na dziś, a co będzie jutro i pojutrze. Kto wie...


Twoja wypowiedz  brzmi pozornie obiektywnie..a to dlatego ze znów podane przez ciebie ceny czy koszty,spokojnie mozna obnizyc czy nawet zrezygnowac z niektórych,Jasne ze 2 domy po 100m2 beda tansze niz jeden 200m2,ale co to jest za argument? Tzn ze wiekszosc inwestorów co ma mniej kasy zbuduje sobie 2 małe domy? Jakas bzdura...jeden inwestor buduje 200 m2 a dugi 100m2 i ten drugi ma duzo taniej na budowie i duzo taniej przy eksploatacji-koniec kropka...
Bawia mnie argumenty typu...tania instalacja elektryczna heheh..a co to do innego gniazdka podłanczas swój komputer? Twój windows szybciej hula bo masz lepsza (drozsza) instalacje? Totalne bzdury.
A moze po dobrych panelach za 30-40zl/m2 sie zle chodzi?Pewnie mozna dostac zawału albo plaskostopia od tych paneli heh...przepraszam za ironie ale mam ubaw jak czytam takie cos.
Skoro piszesz ze sama dachówka 23 tys a 2 łaziejki-20 tys....to ja sie pytam czy ty nie pomyliłes tematów?Mówie to bez złosliwosci,to nie o tym temat jak upchac 20 tys w 2 łazienkach...to nie na tym polega wydawanie pieniedzy na tani i mały dom
I dlatego potem na forach rodza sie mity o wielkich drogich domach...a inaczej to tylko ze słomy,ale ok bez złosliwosci powiem ze kazdy swoje pieniadze wydaje jak chce :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## kurt76

@front247

Nie zaklinaj rzeczywistosci, jak nie jestes zlota raczka i jestes skazany na fachowcow, to zobaczysz sam.
Niedosyc, ze swoje skasuje to jeszcze Ci powie, ze taniej instalacji NIE KLADZIE (sposob montazu).
Taka sama sytuacja jest np. z tynkami, coraz czesciej fachowiec odmawia kladzenia okreslonych produktow (tanich - uciazliwych w aplikacji).

Sorry, ale jestes teoretykiem, jak dla mnie Twoje logiczne wywody sa bezwartosciowe w praktyce.

Ale zawsze mozesz sie budowac 3-5 lat i wtedy moze bedzie tak jak chcesz...

----------


## Kasia242

> @front247
> 
> Nie zaklinaj rzeczywistosci, jak nie jestes zlota raczka i jestes skazany na fachowcow, to zobaczysz sam.
> Niedosyc, ze swoje skasuje to jeszcze Ci powie, ze taniej instalacji NIE KLADZIE (sposob montazu).
> Taka sama sytuacja jest np. z tynkami, coraz czesciej fachowiec odmawia kladzenia okreslonych produktow (tanich - uciazliwych w aplikacji).
> 
> Sorry, ale jestes teoretykiem, jak dla mnie Twoje logiczne wywody sa bezwartosciowe w praktyce.
> 
> Ale zawsze mozesz sie budowac 3-5 lat i wtedy moze bedzie tak jak chcesz...


 To wasnie dlatego ze z budowami jestyem na codzien to dlatego to pisze...niekiedy patrzac na klientow jak wydaja pieniadze zastanawim sie czy tu chodzi o to by zbudowac dom wg rozsdnych praw ekonomicznych czy o to by po prostu wydac okreslona pule pieniedzy...mam 500 tys...to buduje za 500 tys. no i w porzadku....tylko potem na forach sa opinie takich prawdziwych teoretykow....ktorzy wydawali tyle ile im wydac kazali :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## dr_au

Jeżeli masz jakiś realny kosztorys (a najlepiej spis wydatków zaprzyjaźnionego inwestora, do którego ), weź go i zgodnie zastępuj pozycje drogie tanimi (dachówka->blachodachówka, parkiet -> panele, wyposażenie łazienki za 20 tys. -> wyposażenie za 5 tys. itp.) oraz poskreślaj to, co nie jest niezbędne (zarówno obiektywnie, jak i subiektywnie).  Poniżej pewnego progu i tak nie zejdziesz. Innymi słowy - mury w podobej technologii kosztują mniej więcej tyle samo, niezależnie, czy na podłodze jest machoń, czy panele z Leroya. Ponadto każdy dom musi mieć jakiś dach, jakieś okna, jakieś drzwi. Niestety - nawet tych najtańszych nie rozdają ich za darmo  :sad: .

Tak swoją drogą - czy ktoś szacował u siebie koszty następujących prac: docieplenie poddasza, regipsy, docieplenie z zewnątrz, tynki wew/zew, wylewki (czyli bez instalacji itp.). Właśnie analizowałem sobie wydatki znajomego i mam wrażenie, że na tym etapie popłynął (zresztą - z jedną z ekip skończyło się to sądem), ale może to ja czegoś nie uwzględniam.

----------


## Zielony ogród

pytanie może nie powinno brzmieć "czy da się wybudowac dom za 200tys" ale raczej *"który projekt domu da sie zrealizować za 200 tys"* bo takich projektów trochę jest, tylko że mało kto je wybiera,. musiałaby sie mocno uprzeć, żeby mój  projekt M72 Muratora wybudować drożej, a dom jest naprawdę wygodny dla 3 osób. I tak zaszalałam i kupiłam bardzo drogie drzwi wejściowe, które juz po tygodniu pies mi pogryzł. I trawertynowe płytki na całą część dzienną, i drzwi wewnetrzne po 1200 zł (czas budowy czerwiec-wrzesień 2009). Powtarzam się, juz o tym pisałam. Całość wyszła ok. 213 tys, na pewno nie więcej, bo więcej po prostu nie miałam, raczej mniej, bo trochę po drodze przepuscilismy na tzw.życie. I kompletne dwie lewe ręce, nic nie robilismy sami, nawet żyrandole elektryk wieszał. Fajnie wspominamy budowę (oprócz wstawiania okien - firma sfuszerowała). Majstrowie mieli ubaw z mojego męża, który kompletnie nic nie rozumiał z tego co oni robią, za to rewelacyjnie zajmował się zaopatrzeniem - wszystko było na czas i na miejsce, żadnych przestojów. 
O kosztach domu przesądzamy wybierając projekt. Wolę skromny projekt niz tanie materiały.

----------


## lukasza

> Jasne ze 2 domy po 100m2 beda tansze niz jeden 200m2,ale co to jest za argument? 
> Bawia mnie argumenty typu...tania instalacja elektryczna heheh..a co to do innego gniazdka podłanczas swój komputer? Twój windows szybciej hula bo masz lepsza (drozsza) instalacje? Totalne bzdury.


1. pisałem raczej, że 2 domy po 100m2 łącznie są droższe niż jeden 200m2 (DLATEGO kto chce zbudować mały domek nie może sugerować się cenami, kosztorysami z domu 200m2. Dzieląc sobie koszty na połowę). Każdy wykonawca woli przyjechać raz i robić na 200m2 niż dwa razy na 100m2 (organizacja miejsca pracy kosztuje sporo czasu i pieniędzy). Tak samo kocioł CO do domu 100m2 kosztuje np: 5000 zł, na dwa domy to koszt 10 000 zł, a ten sam kocioł CO jedna sztuka na dom 200m2 kosztuje 7000 zł, ale nie o tym chcę się rozpisywać
2. Instalacja elektryczna ... temat rzeka. Tą sama instalację w zależności od poziomu bezpieczeństwa i rozwiązań można zrobić 2 lub 3 krotnie drożej. Na forum elektrycznym jest tego spoooro. Skoro już robimy elektrykę to ktoś "oszczędny" zrobi światło, prąd, 1 kabelek antenowy, i wpuści do domu 1 kabelek z TP a obok postawi router. Jednak dla mnie współczesna technologi i ja sam wymagam w domu kabla a raczej dwóch UTP 6 do każdego telewizora, bo lada chwila będę miał TV z netu, albo przynajmniej jak będę miał TV z netu za 7 lat to nie będę nic kuł w ścianach (na ale 1000 muszę teraz dopłacić), nie drogo a od razu można zrobić czujki zalania w łazience, czadu w kotłowni, coś do sterowania światłem w holu, kuchni i salonie, plus kilka gniazdek z prądem wł/wył, coś do prostego czasowego za sterowania polewaczkami w ogrodzie, prosty Nie dotykowy sterownik ( i nie chodzi mi o KNX czy co tam za dziesiątki tysi). To dzisiaj jest standard budownictwa, niczym ABS i poduszki w aucie. Zero ekstrawagancji, zero hi-tech. Czysty standard współczesnego budownictwa. 
BTW win7 (prędkość działania windy zależy od hardwaru sprzętu a nie od instalacji elektrycznej) nie pójdzie mi szybciej ale film z internetu w TV pójdzie mi nie tylko szybciej ale w ogóle zadziała. Aaa jak nie mam TP, albo u mnie TP chce dać mi 2MB to ja może zamierzam z Polsatu za dwa lata kupić satelitarnie 50MB ...a cena  :sad: 

Proszę wszystkich o zwrócenie uwagi w jakich regionach budujecie, w jak dużych lub małych skupiskach. Wiadomo, że wieś na Podkarpaciu ma inne stawki za robociznę a inne miasto Wrocław czy Szczecin. W zasadzie każdy kto podaje cenę domku do 200 tys nie poda gdzie budował. Sprawa kolejna to ceny materiałów bud. Te chyba korzystniej wyglądają w większych miastach gdzie jest konkurencja, często duże firmowe hurtownie.

----------


## Kasia242

lukasza,oczywiscie wygoda i ,,gadzeciarstwo,, kosztuje to jasne...
co do tego pradu...moi dziadkowie mieszkaja na wsi zabitej dechami  w dosc duzym domu poniemieckim budowanym w 1908 roku,półmetrowe sciany z litej cegły itd ,debowe 4 cm dechy...ale nie o tym....u nich instalacja elektryczna byla robiona pradopodobnie cos kolo lat 40-50 tych...wszystko jest na pstryczki obrotowe takie stare totalnie..oczywiscie druty aluminium ,skrzynka ,,zmodernizowana,, w latach 70-tych...i wiesz co...ta instalacja mimo ogromu wad(z dziesiejszego pktu widzenia),ich przezyje...ona spełnia swe zadanie w 150%,rozprowadza prad do urządzen i koniec tu konczy sie jej rola.Nie ma zadnej roznicowki ...ale jak ja to mówie...w łyzce wody tes sie mozna utopic...
A wyglada naprawde licho w porównaniu z dziesiejszymi standartami
Wiec mniemam ze przy dzisiejszych normach to najsłabsza nowoczesna instalackja to minimum 100 lat zycia-warto sie o takie pierdoły zabijac?Ja rozumeim ze nasz polska mentalnosc daleko odbiega od normalnosci ale no przydaloby sie wiecej logiki....dom jest dla nas...zeby go eksploatowac i wyeksploartowac do granic a nie w niego wkladac całą kase i zycie-to moja opinia.

----------


## dr_au

> pytanie może nie powinno brzmieć "czy da się wybudowac dom za 200tys" ale raczej *"który projekt domu da sie zrealizować za 200 tys"* bo takich projektów trochę jest, tylko że mało kto je wybiera,. 
> [...]
> O kosztach domu przesądzamy wybierając projekt. Wolę skromny projekt niz tanie materiały.


A efekt jest - sądząc po zdjęciach na forum - super. Dom jest bardzo ładnie wykończony i urządzony.

----------


## dr_au

> lukasza,oczywiscie wygoda i ,,gadzeciarstwo,, kosztuje to jasne...
> [...]
> Wiec mniemam ze przy dzisiejszych normach to najsłabsza nowoczesna instalackja to minimum 100 lat zycia-warto sie o takie pierdoły zabijac?Ja rozumeim ze nasz polska mentalnosc daleko odbiega od normalnosci ale no przydaloby sie wiecej logiki....dom jest dla nas...zeby go eksploatowac i wyeksploartowac do granic a nie w niego wkladac całą kase i zycie-to moja opinia.


Trudno się nie zgodzić  :smile: . Ja nie rozumiem np. zamiłowania do skomplikowanych dachów, dosyć często zresztą spotykanego. Wiadomo - dach może/powinien być ozdobą domu, ale nie oznacza to, że musi być wszystkiego dużo (lukarn, wolich oczek, połaci itp.).

----------


## Zielony ogród

zgadzam sie z moim przedmówcą, ogólnie przesadzamy
dom to przecież nie cel życia, tylko środek do osiągnięcia celu; celem jest zadowolenie rodziny, a co to za zadowolenie, jak przyjdzie nam zabójcze raty płacić, wiekszy metraz nie wynagrodzi nam braku funduszy na przyjemności; dom spowszednieje, zniszczy sie, a raty pozostaną, za parę lat i tak beda lepsze technologie, i tak nie nadązymy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> A efekt jest - sądząc po zdjęciach na forum - super. Dom jest bardzo ładnie wykończony i urządzony.


dzięki za miłe słowa, lubie mój dom, a szczególnie za to, że jest bardzo łatwy do posprzatania (jestem leniem)

----------


## robdk

> pytanie może nie powinno brzmieć "czy da się wybudowac dom za 200tys" ale raczej *"który projekt domu da sie zrealizować za 200 tys"* bo takich projektów trochę jest, tylko że mało kto je wybiera,. musiałaby sie mocno uprzeć, żeby mój  projekt M72 Muratora wybudować drożej, a dom jest naprawdę wygodny dla 3 osób. I tak zaszalałam i kupiłam bardzo drogie drzwi wejściowe, które juz po tygodniu pies mi pogryzł. I trawertynowe płytki na całą część dzienną, i drzwi wewnetrzne po 1200 zł (czas budowy czerwiec-wrzesień 2009). Powtarzam się, juz o tym pisałam. Całość wyszła ok. 213 tys, na pewno nie więcej, bo więcej po prostu nie miałam, raczej mniej, bo trochę po drodze przepuscilismy na tzw.życie. I kompletne dwie lewe ręce, nic nie robilismy sami, nawet żyrandole elektryk wieszał. Fajnie wspominamy budowę (oprócz wstawiania okien - firma sfuszerowała). Majstrowie mieli ubaw z mojego męża, który kompletnie nic nie rozumiał z tego co oni robią, za to rewelacyjnie zajmował się zaopatrzeniem - wszystko było na czas i na miejsce, żadnych przestojów. 
> O kosztach domu przesądzamy wybierając projekt. Wolę skromny projekt niz tanie materiały.


Podpisuję się pod tym obiema rękoma.
Zresztą już w tym wątku pisałem, że podstawa to projekt.
Sporo robimy sami, ale bez przesady, kwota zaoszczędzona to może z 20 tyś. zł
Czy niski standard wykończenia? Zależy kto co przez to rozumie. Mnie obecnie by zmieścić się w tym budżecie stać na płytki za 60 zł/m2 i panele w tej cenie.
Instalacje? Uważam, że dość nowoczesne, podłogówka, rekuperator, GWC, bufor1500l., elektryczna z oddzielnymi obwodami do każdego pokoju na gniazdka i oświetlenie, wydzielone gniazda informatyczne, obwody kuchenne z kablem dla indukcji 3faz, instalacje teleinformatyczne, ze zbiorczym sygnałem TV-sat, LAN, instalacja głośnikowa do kina domowego itp.
Oczywiście z niektórych rzeczy trzeba było zrezygnować. Ale życie jest sztuką kompromisów i wyborów.

----------


## dr_au

Jeszcze jak kogoś to interesuje - wyniki obróbki spisu kosztów pewnego bardzo skrupulatnego znajomego, pokazujące procentowy udział poszczególnych etapów w kosztach budowy. Stan do wprowadzenia się (kuchnia, biały montaż). Standard średni wyższy, ale bez cudów.  Wyszło w sumie około 2000 zł za m2 powierzchni całkowitej. Dom dosyć spory, dach mocno skomplikowany.

Etap/%
1. Papierologia i media 2,77%	
2. SSO 33,98%
3. SSZ 10,24%
4. Instalacje CO, CW, elektryka, alarm, odkurzacz centralny) 9,74%
5. Tynki, docieplenia, wylewki 19,47%
6. Wykończenia (podłogi, malowanie, flizowanie, kuchnie łazienki) 19,70%
7. Otoczenie (brama, podjazd bez ogrodzenia) 4,11%	

Przy mniejszym domu procentowo większy będzie udział etapów 1, 4 i 6 - jest tam dużo rzeczy kupowanych "na sztuki".

----------


## dr_au

> dzięki za miłe słowa, lubie mój dom, a szczególnie za to, że jest bardzo łatwy do posprzatania (jestem leniem)


Och, nie o to (tylko  :smile: ) chodzi. Dom jest po prostu gustowny. Pokazuje, że ładne wnętrze i wygląd zewnętrzny w dużym stopniu zależą nie od zasobności portfela, ale od hmmm... indywidualnych predyspozycji inwestora. No i chyba umiejętności planowania i zaopatrzenia  :smile: .

----------


## 2mm

> .............
> 
> *Ja rozumeim ze nasz polska mentalnosc daleko odbiega od normalnosci* ale no przydaloby sie wiecej logiki....dom jest dla nas...zeby go eksploatowac i wyeksploartowac do granic a nie w niego wkladac całą kase i zycie-to moja opinia.


bardzo dobre stwierdzenie........

czy w tym kraju KAŻDY MUSI MIEĆ DOM????????????
ta wspomiana tu pielęgniarka co to niby zarabia 2k PLN/mies. też???

co najmniej 2/3 obecnie budujących domy uległo swego rodzaju modzie podkręcanej przez "media" - każdy musi mieć dom za miastem, w szczerym polu bo jest taniej niż w bloku w mieście. No koszty utrzymania domu też są niższe prawda???

a typowa polska mentalność to zastaw się a postaw i stąd mamy te wszelkie bawole oczka na dachu, pseudokute ogrodzenia z castoramy, pseudoklinkier itp. bo to WIDAĆ i sąsiedzi zobaczą.......

no i każdy dom musi być inny. 
w PL jest dostępnych (podobno) najwięcej gotowych projektów domów na świecie (no tym bardziej cywilizowanym)

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> no i każdy dom musi być inny. 
> w PL jest dostępnych (podobno) najwięcej gotowych projektów domów na świecie (no tym bardziej cywilizowanym)


To akurat jest nieco bardziej skomplikowane. Kiedyś rozmawiałem z jedną osobą z (wiodącego  :smile: ) biura sprzedającego projekty gotowe. Twierdziła, że popularność projektów gotowych w PL jest wynikiem dużej liczby budów realizowanych systemem gospodarczym, co z kolei wynika z relacji ceny budowy realizowanej tym systemem do budowy realizowanej systemem zleconym. Powody tego stanu rzeczy są, jak wiadomo różne, od urbanistycznych do podatkowych. Biuro sprzedaje tez projekty do kilku innych krajów. Ale na zachód i południe Polski główna klientela to ponoć deweloperzy/firmy budowlane.

----------


## compi

> bardzo dobre stwierdzenie........
> 
> czy w tym kraju KAŻDY MUSI MIEĆ DOM????????????
> ta wspomiana tu pielęgniarka co to niby zarabia 2k PLN/mies. też???
> 
> .......


Jeśli udowodnimy tutaj, że można za 200 tysięcy dom wybudować, to uważam, że nawet ta pielęgniarka ma prawo realnie o tym marzyć. A już tak nawiązując czy wszyscy muszą? Jest na forum wątek, gdzie wręcz się udowadnia, że nie wszyscy chcą!

----------


## face

> Och, nie o to (tylko ) chodzi. Dom jest po prostu gustowny. Pokazuje, że ładne wnętrze i wygląd zewnętrzny w dużym stopniu zależą nie od zasobności portfela, ale od hmmm... indywidualnych predyspozycji inwestora. No i chyba umiejętności planowania i zaopatrzenia .


racja :smile: 
do tego troche wlasnych pomyslow i piekny domek gotowy :smile: 
*Zielony ogród* ogrod masz swietny po prostu - uwielbiam takie okolice, do tego bez przepychu skromnie,zielono i pieknie
w domku zreszta jak widac na zdjeciach rowniez gustownie, skromnie - co uwazam za atut - ale wszystko dobrane i pasujace do siebie - zero zbednych (wizualnie) rzeczy bez przepuchu i zbednego bajeranctwa

----------


## Kasia242

Ja na przykład wybrałem dom 83 metrowy,bardzo łatwy projekt,to kwestia nie tylko ekonomicza ale takze gustu,a ztymi sie mnie dyskutuje..ok no i teraz proste myslenie..docelowo ten domek ma byc dla mnie i zony ...bo dzieci raczej za 25-30 lat pojdą na swoje...wiec i tak ten dom bedzie duzy liczac jeszcze 10 arów ziemi wokół...
Ja goraco zachecam wszystkich jeszcze przed budowaniem zeby przemysleli czy naprawde im potrzebny wiekszy dom...naprawde mały dom ma duzo plusów :smile: ..nie tylko ekonomicznych ale takze codziennych czynnosci.
Gdy chodzi o polska mente i ten wszechobecny snobizm ,zawsze przypomina mi sie sytuacja sprzed lat kiedy jeszcze pracowałem w holandii przy zbiorach ...jak na pole podjezdfzał szef porszche 911 i wysiadał w brudnych dzinsach i ubłoconych,kaloszach a auto wygladało jak po rajdzie...na pytanoie dlaczego tak traktuje takie auto? odparł....To tylko ..samochód...rzecz przydatna do zycia i tyle sa wazniesze sprawy :smile: 
no ale kazdy ma swoja filozofire zycia,wiec dyskutujmy jak najwiecej o wadach i zaletach ale szanujmy sie przy tym na maxa :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

skusiłam sie na dwie rzeczy które miały byc bajeranckie - rolety elektrycznie sterowane i bateria prysznicowa z termostatem za 1000 zł, obu rzeczy załuję, nie sprawdzaja sie i tylko przysparzaja kłopotów. na szczęście zabrakło mi juz pieniędzy jak kupowałam baterię do kuchni i kupiłam tania i jest ok.
fascynuja mnie domki w Holandii i na wyspach - są małe, proste i śliczne, takie jakies od serca. nie wiem, na czym to polega, ale są naprawdę skromne,a aż chce sie do nich wejść. zwykłe pobielone cegły,czyste okna, drzwi wejściowe na poziomie chodnika, niskie, ale zawsze ozdobione pieknymi roslinami. uogólniam oczywiście, ale ta róznica rzuca się w oczy

----------


## compi

Masz rację, ich architektura jest urocza. Jednak wpływ na to ma nawet coś takiego jak klimat. Ja szybko się wyleczyłem z tarasu i okna tarasowego z progiem na poziomie trawnika. Świetnie to wygląda, ale u nas niedozrealizowania. A domku gratuluję, pikny jest

----------


## Zielony ogród

ale dlaczego?
 przecież tam pada o wiele wiele więcej niz u nas

----------


## Zielony ogród

marzyłam jeszcze o drzwiach z kuchni prosto do ogrodu, udało mi się to tylko pośrednio

----------


## compi

Ale czego? Śniegu?

----------


## dr_au

> skusiłam sie na dwie rzeczy które miały byc bajeranckie - rolety elektrycznie sterowane i bateria prysznicowa z termostatem za 1000 zł, obu rzeczy załuję, nie sprawdzaja sie i tylko przysparzaja kłopotów. na szczęście zabrakło mi juz pieniędzy jak kupowałam baterię do kuchni i kupiłam tania i jest ok.
> fascynuja mnie domki w Holandii i na wyspach - są małe, proste i śliczne, takie jakies od serca. nie wiem, na czym to polega, ale są naprawdę skromne,a aż chce sie do nich wejść. zwykłe pobielone cegły,czyste okna, drzwi wejściowe na poziomie chodnika, niskie, ale zawsze ozdobione pieknymi roslinami. uogólniam oczywiście, ale ta róznica rzuca się w oczy


Bateria termostatyczna nie jest taka zła - używam jej pod prysznicem i jestem zadowolony. Holandia i Anglia też mi się podoba -  ale pamiętaj, że mimo niewielkiego rozmiaru często to nie są tanie domy (w sensie materiałów, konstrukcji i oczywiście gruntu, na którym stoją). Choć muszę przyznać - nawet tandetnie zbudowane, tanie domy miewają naprawdę ładną architekturę.

Mam natomiast inne pytanie (zgodne z tematem wątku  :smile: ): czy pamiętasz może, ile kosztował cię strop (o ile pamiętam - drewniany), ocieplenie stropu, oraz konstrukcja i pokrycie dachu? Chodzi mi oczywiście o wartości orientacyjne. Myślę nad poddaszem nieużytkowym nad częścią domu o podobnej powierzchni i zastanawiam się właśnie, o ile podniesie mi to koszty budowy.

----------


## face

spokojnie :tongue: 
*Zielony ogrod* ma deszcz na mysli a *compi* snieg zapewne

na wyspach i w holandii czesto pada ale snieg tam rzadko uswiadczyc i mrozy rzedu 15-20*(wnet niemozliwe)
w polsce natomiast i jedno i drugie z trzecim to standard ze tak sie wyraze

my mamy 2 schodki po 15 cm (do tego pod balkonem) na taras a i tak gdy zawieje podczas opadow sniegu to z 10 cm drzwi zakryte puchem :smile:  - zabieram miotelke i ide odsnierzyc :smile:

----------


## face

> Holandia i Anglia też mi się podoba -  ale pamiętaj, że mimo niewielkiego rozmiaru często to nie są tanie domy (w sensie materiałów, konstrukcji i oczywiście gruntu, na którym stoją). Choć muszę przyznać - nawet tandetnie zbudowane, tanie domy miewają naprawdę ładną architekturę.


no coz jesli chodzi o anglie - piekne domy, tandetnie wykonane niestety - fuszera na kazdym kroku (robione przez angoli nie polakow) za ceny robocizny z kosmosu - materialy wcale nie takie drogie - do tego jak sie uwzgledni zarobki to maja taniej niz my (nawet pomimo drogiej robocizny)

----------


## compi

Bateria termostatyczna często się kłóci z przepływowymi podgrzewaczami wody i zasobnikami o małej pojemności.

----------


## 2mm

> *na wyspach* i w holandii czesto pada *ale snieg tam rzadko uswiadczyc i mrozy rzedu 15-20*(wnet niemozliwe)*
> w polsce natomiast i jedno i drugie z trzecim to standard ze tak sie wyraze


no ciekawe stwierdzenie......

szczególnie w grudniu w 2010 opady śniegu w UK i Irlandii były dramatyczne (poprzednia zima to samo). W Irlandii grudzień był najzimniejszym miesiącem od chyba 50 lat i mrozy dochodziły nawet w Dublinie do -15C co jak na ich takie przeciętne budownictwo jest dramatem.
O zasypanych sniegiem lotniskach nie wspomnę, sam przesiedziałem na jednym kilkanaście godzin.

takie przeciętne domy w UK czy IRL są faktycznie tandentne, szczególnie te stare, budowane tak 30-50 lat temu. Bez ocieplenia - nie potrzeba było, bardzo niskie kondygnacje, malutkie pokoiki, rury na zewn (teraz zamarzają.........). Wynika to raczej z panującej tam biedy te kilkadziesiąt lat temu i bardzo wysokich cen terenu. Bez porównania do tego są stare domy z czerwonej cegły mające często >100 lat o wysokich pomieszczeniach ale nawet teraz po przecenach rzędu -60-70% są kosmicznie drogie i nie są to domy na kieszeń przeciętnego obywatela tamtych krajów.

No ale tam nikt nie buduje domów samodzielnie, systemem gospodarczym.............

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Mam natomiast inne pytanie (zgodne z tematem wątku ): czy pamiętasz może, ile kosztował cię strop (o ile pamiętam - drewniany), ocieplenie stropu, oraz konstrukcja i pokrycie dachu? Chodzi mi oczywiście o wartości orientacyjne. Myślę nad poddaszem nieużytkowym nad częścią domu o podobnej powierzchni i zastanawiam się właśnie, o ile podniesie mi to koszty budowy.


 Sprawdzę w zeszycie, jakiś czas dokładnie spisywałam koszty, potem mi przeszło. Sufit mam podwieszany – stelaż „na krzyż” do konstrukcji dachu, płyty gipsowe, folia i 30 cm wełny, na strychu tylko pomosty do chodzenia, trzymamy tam kufer z pamiątkami, narty i pudła po sprzęcie RTV. Musze przyznać, że dobrze sufit zrobili, bo nic nie popękało, mimo że konstrukcja dachu jeszcze pracowała

----------


## 2mm

> *Zielony ogród* ogrod masz swietny po prostu - uwielbiam takie okolice, do tego bez przepychu skromnie,zielono i pieknie
> w domku zreszta jak widac na zdjeciach rowniez gustownie, skromnie - co uwazam za atut - ale wszystko dobrane i pasujace do siebie - zero zbednych (wizualnie) rzeczy bez przepuchu i zbednego bajeranctwa



takie pytanie - gdzie można obejrzec ten ogród...............................???

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Bateria termostatyczna często się kłóci z przepływowymi podgrzewaczami wody i zasobnikami o małej pojemności.


no własnie ja mam bojler 80l i to był głupi pomysł z ta baterią. Wody w zupełności wystarcza, ale często trzeba baterie wykręcac i czyścić sitko, bo troszkę pyłu i juz woda zimna tylko leci.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> takie pytanie - gdzie można obejrzec ten ogród...............................???


nie ma dziennika ani porządnych zdjęć, nie planowałam "wystepów" tutaj, ale może to jeszcze nadrobie, bo tu jest całkiem sympatycznie. jest tylko watek: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ony+ogr%C3%B3d

----------


## compi

> no własnie ja mam bojler 80l i to był głupi pomysł z ta baterią. Wody w zupełności wystarcza, ale często trzeba baterie wykręcac i czyścić sitko, bo troszkę pyłu i juz woda zimna tylko leci.


Nie to, ze radziłbym przeróbki w kotłowni, ale łatwiej chyba porządny filtr właśnie tam zainstalować. Bo przecież to chyba nie rurki tak pylą?

----------


## face

> takie pytanie - gdzie można obejrzec ten ogród...............................???


na zdjeciach w  jej poscie :smile: 

co do temp na wyspach - co ze spadl tam snieg??dla nich 10 cm sniegu to paraliz komunikacyjny, a -5* to tragedia i oszczedzajcie energie - wypowiedz rzadzacych
ten kraj jest do niczego nie przygotowany a w polsce to zaczatek zimy dopiero
a to ze bylo 7 dni w roku po -15* nie swiadczy o tym ze maja srogie zimy - bo przez ostatnie 20lat to wlasnie 2 ostatnie zimy daly im popalic

----------


## 2mm

> na zdjeciach w  jej poscie
> 
> co do temp na wyspach - co ze spadl tam snieg??dla nich 10 cm sniegu to paraliz komunikacyjny, a -5* to tragedia i oszczedzajcie energie - wypowiedz rzadzacych
> ten kraj jest do niczego nie przygotowany a w polsce to zaczatek zimy dopiero
> a to ze bylo 7 dni w roku po -15* nie swiadczy o tym ze maja srogie zimy - bo przez ostatnie 20lat to wlasnie 2 ostatnie zimy daly im popalic


skoro wiesz wszystko lepiej, nawet na temat zimy w UK  czy IRL...................

nie pdejmuję polemiki

----------


## czesiek1973

> Dokładnie tak, jak radzi *JurekM* - nie rezygnować! Jeśli kiełkuje myśl o własnym domu, to pierwszym krokiem jest działka. Ziemia prawie nigdy nie tanieje. Wziąć 15000 kredytu na rok i kupić. Zobaczycie jak się żyje z ratą 1500 zł/mies to raz, a dwa - będzie już od czego zacząć jak się kredyt spłaci. Bank inaczej popatrzy na inwestora, który ma już działkę. 
> Po spłacie kredytu na działkę wybrać projekt, załatwić formalności i startować do hipotecznego!
> Przy średnim nakłądzie włąsnej pracy (czyt. do wszystkiego ekipy) moja ciotka w zeszłym roku wybudowała Dom Miniaturkę z Archonu (85 m2 pow. użytk) za 200 tyś złotych z wszystkimi formalnościami + całą wykończeniówką + meble + kuchnia i dwie łazienki - no po prostu na gotowca !!! (wiadomo, że bez ogrodzenia i kostki wkoło).
> JA zamierzam się zmieścić w 320 000 ze wszystkim na gotowo z domem znacznie większym (170m2 pu), ale rzy znacznie większym nakładzie własnej pracy. MAm obecnie SSO, oprócz tynków i wylewek wszystko do końca robię już sam. Mam 2 ręce i łeb na karku, to sobie poradzę! (Odpuszczam tylko instalację gazową - bo wiadomo, i płytki, bo zwyczajnie nie umiem i nie czuję się na siłach, no i jeszcze schody drewniane).
> Poza tym robiąc samemu wiesz co masz, robisz powoli i dokładnie bo dla siebie!
> WNIOSEK: Kupować glebę i jazda do przodu! Ktoś ma w podpisie na FM że marzenia nie są po to by je mieć, tylko by je spełniać !


Też kupiłem najpierw działkę 1200m2 pod wrocławiem jakiś czas temu. Wtedy m2 kosztował 30 PLN teraz prawie 200. Dom prawie 200m2 z pomieszczeniami gospodarczymi. Ocieplenie we własnym zakresie, płyty gk, płytki, na razie nie mam jeszcze tynku wykończonego tarasy  i bramy wjazdowej. Wydatki na smą budowę- 320 tys. Nie oszczeędzałem na ociepleniu - 30 cm wełny mineralnej na dachu, ściana gazobeton 36,5 Ytong + 8 cm styropianu. Na wielu rzeczach można oszczędzić - mam podłogówkę i zamiast drogich kafli położyłem super panele polimeryzowane chyba z Kronospanu - wyglądają jak drewno i są cieplejsze od zwykłych no i tyle nie kosztują
http://www.kronoarena.pl/Sections/10...podlogowe.aspx
Kocioł na ekogroszek Siemko za 5 tys. itd Jeszcze dużo roboty przede mną, ale koszty kredytu mnie nie zbijają.

----------


## 2mm

> nie ma dziennika ani porządnych zdjęć, nie planowałam "wystepów" tutaj, ale może to jeszcze nadrobie, bo tu jest całkiem sympatycznie. jest tylko watek: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ony+ogr%C3%B3d


bardzo ładny dom, wnętrza i ogród. 
i ta piwniczka z winem...........  :smile: 

pozwolę sobię na pytanie:

ta roślina na środku z takimi wielkimi liśćmi to co to jest?? chyba nie rabarbar??  :smile: 




dzięki i pozdr/

----------


## face

> skoro wiesz wszystko lepiej, nawet na temat zimy w UK  czy IRL...................
> 
> nie pdejmuję polemiki


otoz nie wiem wszystkiego na temat zimy w irl ale w uk to wiem sporo :smile: 

polemika rzeczywiscie zbedna z racji ze nie o tym watek

----------


## Zielony ogród

[
pozwolę sobię na pytanie:

ta roślina na środku z takimi wielkimi liśćmi to co to jest?? chyba nie rabarbar??  :smile: 

no właśnie że rabarbar, sporo kompostu mu podsypałam. Wyhodowany z nasion, malinowy, juz w kwietniu robie ciasto, potem kompoty do czerwca, a potem po prostu jest ładny, dopiero po mrozach szlag go trafia i znika do marca.....


dzięki i pozdr/[/QUOTE]

----------


## 2mm

> [
> pozwolę sobię na pytanie:
> 
> ta roślina na środku z takimi wielkimi liśćmi to co to jest?? chyba nie rabarbar?? 
> 
> no właśnie że rabarbar, sporo kompostu mu podsypałam. Wyhodowany z nasion, malinowy, juz w kwietniu robie ciasto, potem kompoty do czerwca, a potem po prostu jest ładny, dopiero po mrozach szlag go trafia i znika do marca.....
> 
> 
> dzięki i pozdr/



jest taka roślina - gunnera - o liściach bardzo podobnych do rabarbaru (o ile można zrobić takie porównianie) i myślałem że moze udało Ci się ją wyhodować.
u nas bardzo trudna w "uprawie"

nie chcę tu zamieszczać zdjęć roślin bo to trochę nie na temat budowania za 200 tys...


pozdr.

----------


## weronikka1

Witam.
Razem z mężem planujemy budowę domu Promyk:
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/promyk/index.php

I będziemy wszystko robić by zmieścić się w 200tys. zł z umeblowaniem. Będziemy chcieli jak najwięcej zrobić sami lub z pomocą bliskich.  Mam nadzieję, że się uda. Góra możemy przekroczyć 20tys. zł. Czy komuś się udało tak tanio wybudować dom?

----------


## Zielony ogród

no racja, nie to forum. znam gunnerę, widziałam piekną w Szkocji, rabarbar sie do niej nie umywa, nie ta skala w ogóle. u nas za duzo zachodu, a i tak ubiegłej zimy by przemarzła. 
do weronkki- też mysleliśmy o tym projekcie, ale w końcu zrezygnowalismy, bo nie chcielismy garażu. wyglada na tak samo prosty i tani w budowie jak nasz. poczytaj ten wątek wstecz.

----------


## weronikka1

*Zielony ogród* Poczytam na pewno, choć przy mojej dwójeczce maluchów będzie ciężko :smile:  My garażu też nie potrzebujemy. Ale za to potrzebujemy czterech sypialni. Także z garażu zrobimy sobie pokój i wc. Oczywiście z wc obok wiatrołapu wtedy rezygnujemy by powiększyć kuchnię.

----------


## dr_au

> Sprawdzę w zeszycie, jakiś czas dokładnie spisywałam koszty, potem mi przeszło. Sufit mam podwieszany – stelaż „na krzyż” do konstrukcji dachu, płyty gipsowe, folia i 30 cm wełny, na strychu tylko pomosty do chodzenia, trzymamy tam kufer z pamiątkami, narty i pudła po sprzęcie RTV. Musze przyznać, że dobrze sufit zrobili, bo nic nie popękało, mimo że konstrukcja dachu jeszcze pracowała


Dzięki, będę bardzo wdzięczny. Wystarczy mi rząd wielkości.

----------


## weronikka1

*Zielony ogród* Widziałam Twój projekt. Powierzchnia zabudowy oraz powierzchnia dachu bardzo przybliżona do Promyka. Napisz mi tylko czy zmieściłeś się w tych 200tys.? Zaraz jak mi dzieci pozwolą to poczytam ten wątek, ale nie wiem czy znajdę tą informację.

----------


## weronikka1

*Zielony ogród* Już doczytałam, że się zmieściłaś w tej kwocie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

znalazłam narazie tylko kalendarz z ogólnikowymi notatkami:
formalnosci, projekt, pozwolenie, kierownik: 7 tys.
fundamanty, ściany (ytong), robocizna: 49 tys
dach (materiały i robocizna): 26 tys.
okna z roletami z wstawieniem: 16 tys.
wylewki 2 razy ze styropianem: 5 tys.
woda, prąd, oczyszczalnia: 7 tys.
drzwi wewn. i zewnetrzne z wstawieniem: 8 tys.
kominek z DGP: 12 tys.
płytki i kleje, listwy: 10 tys.
ogrzewanie akumulacyjne elektryczne ze sterownikami: 3 tys. 
wentylacja mechaniczna: 2 tys (higrosterowane nawiewy w cenie okien)
materiały na sufit: 5 tys.(w tym 3tys.wełna)
wc, prysznic, umywalka, baterie, 2 zlewozmywaki: 6 tys.
firma elektryczna z materiałami (przyłącze prawie 80 metrów): 9 tys.
farby, gips na gładzie, akryle, silikony, unigrunty: ok. 4 tys. (tynki wewnatrz praktycznie nie były potrzebne na ytongu)
materiały na elewację: nie zapisałam, ale chyba ok. 5 tys. (zwykły baranek plus farba silikonowa, siatka na całość, klinkierowe parapety i schody)
jedna firma robiła nam wszystko oprócz stanu surowego i dachu, cena robocizny:22,8 tys.zł
kostka na taras: 3tys.zł
razem. ok 200 tysięcy, może jeszcze coś pominełam,parę stówek kosztował odbiór, kuchnia ok. 6 tys. meble plus kuchenka, lodówka i piekarnik. 
ytonga (40cm) nie ocieplalismy, dzieki temu zapewne sporo zaoszczędzilismy, i widzimy po dwóch sezonach że ten ytong to nie był zły pomysł (po prostu poszlismy na łatwiznę), bo dom jest naprawde ciepły i ma dobry mikroklimat. pewnie mogłby być cieplejszy ze styropianem, ale jakos nie lubię styropianu i po prostu nam sie juz nie chciało... i tak bardzo mało ogrzewanie kosztuje.

----------


## dr_au

Bardzo, bardzo dziękuję. Jak kogoś to interesuje, to procentowo wygląda to tak:


Papierologia i media	9,76%
SSO	36,59%
SSZ	8,78%
Instalacje	10,73%
Tynki, docieplenia	12,20%
Wykończenia	20,49%
Otoczenie	1,46%

A bez papierologii, mediów i otoczenia domu:


SSO	41,21%
SSZ	9,89%
Instalacje	12,09%
Tynki, docieplenia	13,74%
Wykończenia	23,08%

Siedzę nad excelem i to liczę z prostego powodu. Ustalając harmonogram budowy powinienem wiedzieć w jakiej wysokości zapewnić finansowane na dany etap. jak ja nie lubię wydawać pieniędzy  :sad: .

----------


## IFS

Też planowałem wydać ok 300 tyś, wydałem już ponad 500 tyś  :sad:  ... i dalej nie skończone

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

tak mocno upraszczajac te udzialy procentowe,ktore podajecie,to widze,ze ssz trzeba liczyc ok 50% wydatkow,a do stanu deweloperskiego polowe tego....
czyle jezeli ktos wybuduje ssz za 200 tys,powinien do deweloperki policzyc jeszcze 100 tys i na wykonczeniowke przeznaczyc tez skromnie stowke....
oczywiscie mowa caly czas o samym budynku...

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Też planowałem wydać ok 300 tyś, wydałem już ponad 500 tyś  ... i dalej nie skończone


podaj od razu co ta cena zawiera,zeby nie siac niepotrzebnego strachu  :big lol:

----------


## IFS

Dom o powierzchni 280 m2 
Cena którą podałem zawiera, budowę domu materiał + robocizna, ocieplenie + tynki, całość instalacji, Tynki wewnętrzne, wylewki, sufity podwieszane, drzwi zewnetrzne, okna, brama garażowa, Solary, oczyszczalnia ścieków, ogrodzenie, renowacja terenu na działce.

Brakuje:
- Nawierzchnia na posadzki (płytki, panele itp)
- Kuchnia (wyposażenie)
- Osprzęt elektryczny (lampy, gniazdka, itp)
- Malowanie
- Armatura
- Parapety
- Meble
- Drzwi wewnetrzne

czyli jeszcze pewnie uzbiera się z 60 tyś.

----------


## Zielony ogród

560tys. za dom 280m to raczej cena do przewidzenia, w miarę normalna; na czym sie opierałeś sądząc, że tak duzy dom mozna wybudować za 300 tys?

----------


## dr_au

> tak mocno upraszczajac te udzialy procentowe,ktore podajecie,to widze,ze ssz trzeba liczyc ok 50% wydatkow,a do stanu deweloperskiego polowe tego....
> czyle jezeli ktos wybuduje ssz za 200 tys,powinien do deweloperki policzyc jeszcze 100 tys i na wykonczeniowke przeznaczyc tez skromnie stowke....
> oczywiscie mowa caly czas o samym budynku...


Przy założeniu pilnowania wydatków i dyscypliny w trakcie budowy  :smile: . Można popłynąć na kilka sposobów, np.:

- przeszacować wydatki na SSZ (powody opisywane w historiach budowlanych znajomych i na forum: za drodzy wykonawcy, brak rozeznania w cenach lub fantazja inwestora - np. skomplikowany dach)
- popuścić sobie na etapie wykończeniówki (drzwi wew. mogą być po 1000 zł, albo po 3000, pokrycia podłóg po 100 zł/m2 z ułożeniem, materiałami dodatkowymi i chemią, albo po 400 zł/m). Przy 9 drzwiach wewnętrznych i np. 180 m2 podłóg daje to skromne ~70 tys. różnicy w cenie tylko na tych dwóch elementach  :smile: .

Aha - każda decyzja ma swoje dalsze konsekwencje. Np. skomplikowany dach o dużej powierzchni to nie tylko wyższe koszty wykonania więźby + pokrycia (każdy kosz, gąsior czy dachówka brzegowa kosztują, o robociźnie i docinaniu tego wszystkiego nie wspomnę). To również znacząco wyższe koszty docieplenia poddasza (więcej wełny i regipsów odpowiednio do powierzchni i więcej odpadów odpowiednio do liczby załamań i komplikacji.

----------


## dr_au

I jeszcze jedna oczywista oczywistość w uzupełnieniu. Przy systemie gospodarczym lub quasi-gospodarczym (np. jeden wykonawca SSO) inaczej ponoszone są wydatki na SSO/SSZ, a inaczej później:

- SSO/SSZ osiągnąć można bardzo szybko (kilka-kilkanaście tygodni). Wydatki są też ponoszone na zasadzie "dużo od razu", więc łatwiej zachować kontrolę nad budżetem.
- przy instalacjach, stanie "deweloperskim" i wykończeniówce prace trwają znacznie dłużej, wykonawców jest dużo więcej (trudniej zgrać czasowo dostawy i terminy wykonawców, więc jest większe ryzyko poślizgów), wiele wydatków ponoszonych jest na zasadzie "tu stówka, tam stówka", trudniej jej więc upilnować i składają się na duże kwoty.

Więc:

- niemal na samym początku wydajemy połowę tego, co mamy wydać, dlatego jeżeli ktoś buduje z kredytu musi liczyć się z kosztami jego obsługi, mimo że do wprowadzenia jeszcze daleka droga;
- planując rozpoczęcie budowy trzeba pamiętać o roku podatkowym i terminach zwrotu VAT - jeżeli dalsze etapy mają być z tego finansowane  :smile: .
- każdy proces rozciągnięty w czasie i mający dużą złożoność (wdrożenie systemu informatycznego, budowa domu itp.) ma trzy parametry - jakość, cena i czas. Nieliczne dobiegają szczęśliwego końca  przy spełnieniu wszystkich trzech. Większość udaje się zakończyć przy spełnieniu dwóch z tych parametrów (czyli albo tanio i szybko, albo tanio i dobrze, albo dobrze i szybko itp.), są też i takie, przy których żadem z parametrów nie jest spełniony.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Dom o powierzchni 280 m2 
> Cena którą podałem zawiera, budowę domu materiał + robocizna, ocieplenie + tynki, całość instalacji, Tynki wewnętrzne, wylewki, sufity podwieszane, drzwi zewnetrzne, okna, brama garażowa, Solary, oczyszczalnia ścieków, ogrodzenie, renowacja terenu na działce.
> 
> Brakuje:
> - Nawierzchnia na posadzki (płytki, panele itp)
> - Kuchnia (wyposażenie)
> - Osprzęt elektryczny (lampy, gniazdka, itp)
> - Malowanie
> - Armatura
> ...


no to wyjdzie ok 2 tys z metra na gotowo i na dodatek masz zrobione cos wiecej niz sam budynek,wydaje mi sie,ze jest sie z czego cieszyc....

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## Havena

> czyli jeszcze pewnie uzbiera się z 60 tyś.


Tyle to Ci pojdzie na sama kuchnie z AGD  :wink:

----------


## plamiak

> nabieram coraz wiekszej pewnosci,zeby powierzyc ile sie da jednemu z okreslona z gory suma za materialy.....


Wiesz ,to  rozwiązanie ma jedną wadę ... Każda nowa ekipa wytyka błędy poprzedniej, można coś poprawić. Jedna ekipa "od wszystkiego" także popełni te błędy, ale oni ich nie naprawią, tylko zamaskują.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## plamiak

Na mojej budowie (właściwie budowach) byłem codziennie od momentu wylania stropu. Robiłem instalacje a w tym czasie murarze kończyli ścianki. Co z tego że na to patrzyłem codziennie, jak dopiero tynkarze pokazali palcem ich błędy: ścianka na schodach jest OK, tylko że jest za gruba i nie zlicuje się ze schodami, nadproża nierówne - skuwać, szalunki stropu niedokładne - skuwać. Na temat pracy tynkarzy (i wogóle wszystkich ekip) wyrobilem sobie ostateczne  zdanie gdy robiłem skosy i sufity podwieszane....

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## plamiak

To nie o to chodziło. Ścianka była prosta i równa, ale zabrakło mi wyobraźni jak to potem będzie wyglądało - ścianka postawiona na śchodach dolnego półpiętra wychodziła poza obrys tych górnych schodów... Niby drobiazg, trzeba by pokombinować z poręczą. Żadnych spektakularnych błędów ekipy nie miały, ale jak przychodzi do wykończeniówki to widać wszystko...

----------


## IFS

Mam tego świadomość i cieszę się że udało się wykonać budynek w tej cenie. 
Zawsze ambicje na początku są duże i w obliczeniach jako "zółtodziób" nie uwzględnia się wydatków, które wychodzą w trakcie budowy, dlatego chciałem zwrócić uwagę, że do planowanego budżetu należy doliczyć ok 30%.

----------


## dr_au

> Mam tego świadomość i cieszę się że udało się wykonać budynek w tej cenie. 
> Zawsze ambicje na początku są duże i w obliczeniach jako "zółtodziób" nie uwzględnia się wydatków, które wychodzą w trakcie budowy, dlatego chciałem zwrócić uwagę, że do planowanego budżetu należy doliczyć ok 30%.


Wiesz, w ten sposób wpadamy w rekurencję i koszty rosną do nieskończoności  :wink: . Bo jak przy planowaniu doliczysz 30% to powinieneś dodać do tego kolejne 30 % itp.  :smile: .

Z wypowiedzi na forum i analiz spisów wydatków wynika, że rozsądne jest przyjęcie założenia 2000 zł za m2 POWIERZCHNI CAŁKOWITEJ (wliczając garaż, pomieszczenia gospodarcze itp.) za stan do wprowadzenia się i bez wyposażenia. Oczywiście podnosząc standard (wykończeniówka, instalacje itp.) lub wybierając skomplikowany w budowie dom można wydać istotnie więcej.

----------


## Ar2r

moim zdaniem warto mieć pewien zapas gotówki ale budżetu trzymaj się ściśle.Po co planować skoro zakładamy że i tak trzeba doliczyć 30 %?

----------


## anetina

fundamenty stanęły we wrześniu 2008 roku
budowa ruszała w marcu 2009 roku
na listopad-grudzień 2009 roku pokojnie mogliśmy sie wprowadzać
wszystko jest wykończone oprócz łazienki i sypialni na górze - ale takiej potrzeby nie ma, bo dom jest obecnie dla nas za wielki
spokojnie zmieściliśmy się w 200 tys., jeszcze była nadwyżka
ale ... praktycznie większość sami robiliśmy
fundamenty sami, strop i schody sami
tynki, gładzie, wszystkie roboty wewnątrz sami

murarze same ściany postawili
komin wystający sami
deskowanie, papa na dachu sami
elektryk, hydraulik obcy  :smile: 

dom postawiony kosztem własnego zdrowia, bezsenności, nerw i prawie że rozwodem

ale udało się

----------


## kurt76

> dom postawiony kosztem własnego zdrowia, bezsenności, nerw i prawie że rozwodem
> 
> ale udało się


To cena bardzo wysoka..... szczegolnie jezeli chodzi o zdrowie.

----------


## Ar2r

[QUOTEdom postawiony kosztem własnego zdrowia, bezsenności, nerw i prawie że rozwodem[/QUOTE]
Czas na sielankę.

----------


## anetina

no teraz jest luz
ale co przeszliśmy przez pół roku - nie życzymy nikomu  :big tongue:

----------


## face

budowa systemem gospodarczym wymaga poswiecen i trzeba sie z nimi liczyc

jednak satysfakcja z sukcesu przycmiewa wszystko z czym bylo dane sie zmierzyc :smile: 
do tego czlowiek zaczyna dojrzewac i inaczej pojmowac zycie :smile: 
nabiera szacunku do pieniadza i innych wartosci

----------


## dr_au

> budowa systemem gospodarczym wymaga poswiecen i trzeba sie z nimi liczyc
> 
> jednak satysfakcja z sukcesu przycmiewa wszystko z czym bylo dane sie zmierzyc
> do tego czlowiek zaczyna dojrzewac i inaczej pojmowac zycie
> nabiera szacunku do pieniadza i innych wartosci


Poważnie się zrobiło. Ale coś w tym jest. Na razie uczę się cierpliwości  :sad: .

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## face

znowuz nie jest tak ze sie spedza na budowie dnie i noce (mnie sie zdazyla1 noc, no w sumie to pol - musialem pomalowac kuchnie dzien wczesniej niz zamierzalem bo sie okazalo ze meble beda dzien wczesniej :tongue: )

a tak powaznie u nas 17 mscy od rozp do wprowadzenia - Ci co czytali wiedza jaki wklad wlasny, ale byly i dlugie przerwy:
od polowy listopada do polowy marca nie prowadzilismy prac na budowie (z wyjatkiem 3 dni aby postawic dzialowki)
w wakacje 2 tygodnie odpoczynku i wczasy
podsumowujac ogolnie to praca trwala na budowie jakos z 9-10 mscy

----------


## andrzej27

> Bardzo, bardzo dziękuję. Jak kogoś to interesuje, to procentowo wygląda to tak:
> 
> 
> Papierologia i media	9,76%
> SSO	36,59%
> SSZ	8,78%
> Instalacje	10,73%
> Tynki, docieplenia	12,20%
> Wykończenia	20,49%
> ...


szacujesz że 50%kosztów to stan surowy zamknięty chyba sie pomylileś

----------


## andrzej27

> roznie to jest
> ja juz np przeszlam wszystkie etapy satysakcji z wlasnych osiagniec,a teraz wolalabym,zeby mi z nieba spadlo....
> wczoraj rozmawialam z kolezanka,ktora budowala sie dlugie lata metoda mocno gospodarcza i powiedziala mi,ze w pewnym momencie znienawidzila ten dom,ktory zabral jej tyle czasu i zdrowia nie tylko fizycznego....
> ale znowu zbaczamy z tematu....
> tak patrze na "szukaj fachowca" od dluzszego czasu juz i firmy proponuja budowe domu z materialem sso ok 800-1000zl metr powierzchni calkowitej,przy mniej skomplikowanych projektach ta cena moze zjezdzac....na wycene deweloperska decyduje sie malo osob,ale mozna wywnioskowac,ze rzeczywiscie potwierdza sie tu zasada,ze deweloperka to 75% kosztow calkowitych domu...
> kurcze,wychodzi na to,ze jednak wkladajac w to troche wysilku mozna cos zrobic "po taniosci"....


u mnie dom około 120mkw stan surowy zamknięty 100000tys

----------


## andrzej27

> fundamenty stanęły we wrześniu 2008 roku
> budowa ruszała w marcu 2009 roku
> na listopad-grudzień 2009 roku pokojnie mogliśmy sie wprowadzać
> wszystko jest wykończone oprócz łazienki i sypialni na górze - ale takiej potrzeby nie ma, bo dom jest obecnie dla nas za wielki
> spokojnie zmieściliśmy się w 200 tys., jeszcze była nadwyżka
> ale ... praktycznie większość sami robiliśmy
> fundamenty sami, strop i schody sami
> tynki, gładzie, wszystkie roboty wewnątrz sami
> 
> ...


ile ma mkw i jakie województwo?

----------


## face

> u mnie dom około 120mkw stan surowy zamknięty 100000tys


tzn material czy robocizna z materialem z drzwiami zewn czy sama stolarka okienna
przykryty dachowka czy blacha parterowy czy parter z poddaszem??

----------


## andrzej27

> tzn material czy robocizna z materialem z drzwiami zewn czy sama stolarka okienna
> przykryty dachowka czy blacha parterowy czy parter z poddaszem??


120mkw parterowy z poddaszem stan surowy zamknięty okna drzwi

----------


## face

> 120mkw parterowy z poddaszem stan surowy zamknięty okna drzwi


nie odpowiedziales zbytnio na pytanie wiec ponawiam: parterowy czy z poddaszem uzytkowym, czym przykryty?jaki strop??

----------


## dr_au

> szacujesz że 50%kosztów to stan surowy zamknięty chyba sie pomylileś


Dane są o tyle dokładne, o ile dokładny jest spis kosztów, przedstawiony przez Zielony Ogród. Myślę, że są, bo bardzo podobny wynik dostałem sumując bardzo dokładną rozpiskę kosztów  znajomego, który budowę zakończył. Wreszcie - jest to najczęściej podawana proporcja (około 40% stan surowy otwarty + 10% okna, drzwi zew., brama garażowa). 

Natomiast bez trudu proporcja ta może się zmienić, jak inwestor przyszaleje przy późniejszych etapach. Na SSZ można więc wydać np. 30% kosztów całości inwestycji, jeżeli zostaną zainstalowane np. drogie instalacje, kosztowne wykończenia etc. Proporcja będzie też inna, jeżeli SSZ będzie zrealizowany z jakichś względów wyjątkowo tanio (np. najtańsze pokrycie dachowe, niedrogie okna itp.). Natomiast nie wierzę w możliwość odwrócenia proporcji chyba, że w SSZ było coś, co bardzo podrożyło koszty budowy (trudne warunki terenowe, ekstremalnie skomplikowanych dach).

Dla uściślenia. Z googlania wynika, że SSZ:

- prace ziemne - wykopy i wylewanie fundamentów;
- murowanie ścian nośnych (zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych), ścian działowych;
- wykonanie stropów, kominów;
- wykonanie tarasów, schodów zewnętrznych;
- wykonanie więźby dachowej, pokrycia dachowego;
- wstawienie stolarki okiennej i drzwi zewnętrznych;
- nadzór kierownika budowy.

Do kosztów budowy (istotne przy liczeniu procentów) nie wliczam oczywiście wyposażenia domu - zasłon, mebli, RTV, lamp, bo są to kwoty tak indywidualne, że nie mają żadnej wartości dla innych użytkowników forum.

----------


## andrzej27

> nie odpowiedziales zbytnio na pytanie wiec ponawiam: parterowy czy z poddaszem uzytkowym, czym przykryty?jaki strop??


z poddaszem kryty blachodachówka

----------


## andrzej27

> Dane są o tyle dokładne, o ile dokładny jest spis kosztów, przedstawiony przez Zielony Ogród. Myślę, że są, bo bardzo podobny wynik dostałem sumując bardzo dokładną rozpiskę kosztów  znajomego, który budowę zakończył. Wreszcie - jest to najczęściej podawana proporcja (około 40% stan surowy otwarty + 10% okna, drzwi zew., brama garażowa). 
> 
> Natomiast bez trudu proporcja ta może się zmienić, jak inwestor przyszaleje przy późniejszych etapach. Na SSZ można więc wydać np. 30% kosztów całości inwestycji, jeżeli zostaną zainstalowane np. drogie instalacje, kosztowne wykończenia etc. Proporcja będzie też inna, jeżeli SSZ będzie zrealizowany z jakichś względów wyjątkowo tanio (np. najtańsze pokrycie dachowe, niedrogie okna itp.). Natomiast nie wierzę w możliwość odwrócenia proporcji chyba, że w SSZ było coś, co bardzo podrożyło koszty budowy (trudne warunki terenowe, ekstremalnie skomplikowanych dach).
> 
> Dla uściślenia. Z googlania wynika, że SSZ:
> 
> - prace ziemne - wykopy i wylewanie fundamentów;
> - murowanie ścian nośnych (zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych), ścian działowych;
> - wykonanie stropów, kominów;
> ...


stan surowy zamkniety jak to rozumiesz?

----------


## face

no to ladnie :smile: 
moze sie udac w kwocie z postu :smile: 
gratulacje :smile:

----------


## dr_au

> stan surowy zamkniety jak to rozumiesz?


SSZ = stan surowy zamknięty, czyli wszystkie prace jakie wyliczyłem w punkcikach

----------


## andrzej27

> Dane są o tyle dokładne, o ile dokładny jest spis kosztów, przedstawiony przez Zielony Ogród. Myślę, że są, bo bardzo podobny wynik dostałem sumując bardzo dokładną rozpiskę kosztów  znajomego, który budowę zakończył. Wreszcie - jest to najczęściej podawana proporcja (około 40% stan surowy otwarty + 10% okna, drzwi zew., brama garażowa). 
> 
> Natomiast bez trudu proporcja ta może się zmienić, jak inwestor przyszaleje przy późniejszych etapach. Na SSZ można więc wydać np. 30% kosztów całości inwestycji, jeżeli zostaną zainstalowane np. drogie instalacje, kosztowne wykończenia etc. Proporcja będzie też inna, jeżeli SSZ będzie zrealizowany z jakichś względów wyjątkowo tanio (np. najtańsze pokrycie dachowe, niedrogie okna itp.). Natomiast nie wierzę w możliwość odwrócenia proporcji chyba, że w SSZ było coś, co bardzo podrożyło koszty budowy (trudne warunki terenowe, ekstremalnie skomplikowanych dach).
> 
> Dla uściślenia. Z googlania wynika, że SSZ:
> 
> - prace ziemne - wykopy i wylewanie fundamentów;
> - murowanie ścian nośnych (zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych), ścian działowych;
> - wykonanie stropów, kominów;
> ...


a na gotowo ile liczysz za metr zeby sie wprowadzic?

----------


## dr_au

> a na gotowo ile liczysz za metr zeby sie wprowadzic?


Mnie się nie pytaj - ja na razie teoretyk jestem, co cudze arkusze excela analizuje. Ale z tych danych wynika, że wszystko wskazuje na to, że może ci się w 200-220 tyś. udać  :smile: . Gratuluję  :smile: .

----------


## andrzej27

ile mkw?

----------


## Zielony ogród

zauważcie, ze ktos tu pisał o domu 280m2, i wyszedł go 560 tys, czyli tez 2000 za m2. Domki koło 100m2 też wychodzą około 2000/m2. Mówi sie, że w duzym domu metr kw. wychodzi taniej. Może tak, ale róznica raczej niewielka. Mając 200tys.zł budowałabym dom 100m2, to jest chyba bezpieczna granica. Jeżeli, np. majac wiecej dzieci, uparłabym sie na dom 130m, to szukałabym dodatkowych 60 tys.zł, bez tego mozna byc pewnym kłopotów finansowych. 60 tys. na robociźnie nie zaoszczędzisz, choćbys wszystko robił sam.

----------


## andrzej27

> zauważcie, ze ktos tu pisał o domu 280m2, i wyszedł go 560 tys, czyli tez 2000 za m2. Domki koło 100m2 też wychodzą około 2000/m2. Mówi sie, że w duzym domu metr kw. wychodzi taniej. Może tak, ale róznica raczej niewielka. Mając 200tys.zł budowałabym dom 100m2, to jest chyba bezpieczna granica. Jeżeli, np. majac wiecej dzieci, uparłabym sie na dom 130m, to szukałabym dodatkowych 60 tys.zł, bez tego mozna byc pewnym kłopotów finansowych. 60 tys. na robociźnie nie zaoszczędzisz, choćbys wszystko robił sam.


2tys za metr ale bez mebli rtv lamp itp?

----------


## dr_au

> 2tys za metr ale bez mebli rtv lamp itp?


Ale za to z kuchnią i AGD. Natomiast jeżeli do tej pory wydałeś 100 000 to nie zakładam, czy do takiego stanu nie uda ci się wybudować nieco taniej. Zwłaszcza jeżeli masz możliwość i chęć włożyć własną pracę.

----------


## face

*andrzej 27* poszukaj moich wypocin na temat kosztow, sa w tym poscie - poki co to podobne masz wydatki a nawet mniejsze niz moje na tym etapie
moze moje wpisy cos Ci rozjasnia
na tej stronce masz
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zy%C4%87/page9

----------


## Zielony ogród

> 2tys za metr ale bez mebli rtv lamp itp?


no tak, to są rzeczy na które można wydać 20 tys, albo mozna wziąc stare z poprzedniego mieszkania, i dokupić nowe kiedys tam....  takich rzeczy nie mozna liczyć. Jeden sie mebluje w Ikei, inny u Klera, a komus wystarczy stara kanapa i stolik własnej roboty.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

wystarczy odgrzebac gdzies watki zaczynajace sie na "ile zaplaciliscie" czy "ile kosztowaly"i jest jak na dloni widac jakie sa rozbieznosci cenowe...ktos wyzej napisal 60 tys na zabudowe kuchni ze sprzetem...dla mnie kosmos tyle wydac,chociaz jest to mozliwe....w dziennikach mozna podejzec jak ludzie mebluja kuchnie za 10 tysiecy i jest to dla ich potrzeb wystarczajace....

Zielony ogrod...duze domy  podobno wychodza taniej w przeliczeniu na metr na etapie budowy,ale przy wykonczeniowce nadrabiaja straty....
ale to tez jest dyskusyjne....diabli wiedza....

----------


## salata123

Witam. Do całości doliczyć też trzeba ogrodzenie, oraz wykończenie otoczenia ( kostka, rośliny ), bez tego mieszkać się nie da. Właśnie mieszkam od miesiąca w domu o powierzchni 280 m + garaż wolno stojący 2 stanowiskowy, brak jeszcze części oświetlenia oraz zasłon i karniszy w oknach,  wyniosło to ( bez działki ) 900 tyś.

----------


## Zielony ogród

[QUOTE=salata123;4517629]Witam. Do całości doliczyć też trzeba ogrodzenie, oraz wykończenie otoczenia ( kostka, rośliny ), bez tego mieszkać się nie da. Właśnie mieszkam od miesiąca w domu o powierzchni 280 m + garaż wolno stojący 2 stanowiskowy, brak jeszcze części oświetlenia oraz zasłon i karniszy w oknach,  wyniosło to ( bez działki ) 900 tyś.

dom na pewno jest piekny, ale my tu nie o takich domach....900tys. ja przez całe zycie razem z mężem nie zarobię.
da sie bez kostki, przynajmniej jakis czas, my zrobilismy podjazd po roku, po prostu troche więcej czyszczenia butów. w mieście też różnie z tymi nawierzchniami bywa, a ludzie zyją.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Witam. Do całości doliczyć też trzeba ogrodzenie,.


rozmawiamy tu o kosztach samego budynku
a z czym sie zyc da czy nie da,to kazdy okresla sobie sam i wierz mi,ze mnostwo ludzi zyje na niezagospodarowanej dzialce
czasami wystarczy sypnac zwir

----------


## anetina

> ile ma mkw i jakie województwo?


według projektu jakies 170 m użytkowych
ale po podłodze jest to 240 m2 - lekkie zmiany zrobiliśmy, typu w kazdym pokoju garderoba, antresola w pokoju dziecka, więc nie wiem, czy ma to wpływ na powierzchnię użytkową

woj. łódzkie

----------


## anetina

> u mnie dom około 120mkw stan surowy zamknięty 100000tys


a u mnie niespełna 90 tys. zł
piętrowy z poddaszem użytkowym
deskowanie, papa, blachodachówka
strop lany, schody w środku tez lane
okna, brama garażowa w tej cenie

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

zawsze dodajcie do kosztow ile w tym jest robocizny

----------


## anetina

> zawsze dodajcie do kosztow ile w tym jest robocizny


dokłądnie  :smile: 
fundamenty 1760 zł
ściany 10600 zł
strop 525 zł
dach 7410 zł  :smile: 

razem w SSZ koszt robocizny jakoś 20 tys. zł  :smile: 

robociznę montażu okien nie liczę - bo to w cenie okien, czyli to juz zawarte w tych 90 tys. zł  :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

a fundamenty?
bardzo niski ogolny koszt robocizny.......z wykonawca  kosztowaloby to jakies trzy-cztery razy tyle.....

----------


## anetina

> a fundamenty?
> bardzo niski ogolny koszt robocizny.......z wykonawca  kosztowaloby to jakies trzy-cztery razy tyle.....


juz poprawiłam  :smile: 

ze względu na koszty - budowaliśmy sami
a głównie mój tato  :smile:  za co jesteśmy mu mega wdzieczni

----------


## lakk

> Witam. Do całości doliczyć też trzeba ogrodzenie, oraz wykończenie otoczenia ( kostka, rośliny ), bez tego mieszkać się nie da. Właśnie mieszkam od miesiąca w domu o powierzchni 280 m + garaż wolno stojący 2 stanowiskowy, brak jeszcze części oświetlenia oraz zasłon i karniszy w oknach,  wyniosło to ( bez działki ) 900 tyś.


Chciałeś się pochwalić wysokością swoich wydatków- zrobiłeś to, ale wcale Ci nie zazdroszczę.  Licytacja: kto więcej? to nie ten wątek. Mieszkałem 40 lat w domu nieogrodzonym i nieokostkowanym i o dziwo... przeżyłem.  Teraz buduję  taki dom, na jaki mnie stać i mniej więcej mieści się on w kwocie podanej przez autora wątku, ale marmurów, złotych klamek, żyrandoli i baterii - to w nim nie będzie.

----------


## face

no coz...bez ogrzodzeniada sie zyc zarowno bez kostki na podjezdzie

mozna wykonac sama podbudowe pod kostke i blota nie bedzie - kamien na podjezdzie tez ladnie wyglada
ewentualnie aby nie chodzic po kamieniu chodniczek wylozyc kostka lub plytkami chodnikowymi i bedzie rowno i komfortowo

----------


## dr_au

> Chciałeś się pochwalić wysokością swoich wydatków- zrobiłeś to, ale wcale Ci nie zazdroszczę.  Licytacja: kto więcej? to nie ten wątek. Mieszkałem 40 lat w domu nieogrodzonym i nieokostkowanym i o dziwo... przeżyłem.  Teraz buduję  taki dom, na jaki mnie stać i mniej więcej mieści się on w kwocie podanej przez autora wątku, ale marmurów, złotych klamek, żyrandoli i baterii - to w nim nie będzie.


Zakładając, że garaż to około 40 m2 to daje jakieś 320 m2, czyli jakieś 2800 zł za m2. To jeszcze za mało, żeby mówić o złotych klamkach  :wink: . O marmurach natomiast można już porozmawiać. Wbrew pozorom nie są aż tak drogie - ot w cenie nieco lepszych płytek (czego przykładem, choć gatunek kamienia inny - jest dom Zielony ogród). Natomiast bez baterii rzeczywiście ciężko jest żyć - nie ma jak wody nalac  :wink: . Tak naprawdę to z tego co się orientuję wystarczy średni standard i generalny wykonawca (niezbyt drogi, bo są tacy, co lekko wycenią to na 3,5 tyś m2). 

Żeby być on-topic. Ten post pokazuje, jak ważny w cenie domu jest metraż.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## lakk

> Natomiast bez baterii rzeczywiście ciężko jest żyć - nie ma jak wody nalac


 Miałem na myśli złote baterie (i nie chodziło o kolor).

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:sad:

----------


## face

dobry ciesla sobie poradzi ze szkieletem i mozna szkieletowca rowniez robic gospodarczo...
ciesla szkielet i dach a gospodarczo zostaje ocieplenie, folie, zaplytowanie, obicie drewnem i takie tam...
duzo mniej pracy niz przy murowanym, do tego pod dachem :smile:

----------


## EZS

> dokłądnie 
> fundamenty 1760 zł
> ściany 10600 zł
> strop 525 zł
> dach 7410 zł


Za stan zero zapłaciłam murarzowi 1000 zł. Ale plus koparka do ław i beton.
Za ściany i strop zapłaciłam (za robociznę) 15000. Za dach już więcej bo 9000 dekarz i 4 cieśla.
Dom w Łodzi ale murarz z podlódzkiej wiochy zabitej dechami. 
A ceny z szaleńczego 2007 roku, gdzie fachowcy sami już nie wiedzieli, jak się cenić. No, byli umawiani wcześniej więc z rabatem, ale pół roku wcześniej zapłaciłabym z 10 tyś mniej. Teraz tym samym ekipom też mniej na pewno, bo jednak ceny robocizny spadły trochę.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

uuuuuch  :Confused:  alez macie niskie te ceny robocizny......

----------


## fenix2

> nie ma prawa byc zadnych bledow
> no moze jakies nieznaczne
> ekipy trzeba pilnowac,czy buduje sie z kilkoma czy tez z jedna,czy maja referencje od samego prezydenta,czy nie.....nie moze byc sytuacji,ze jest chociaz jeden dzien,w ktorym ekipa ma swiadomosc,"ze nikt tu zaraz nie wpadnie"
> najtrudniejszym punktem jest odpowiednie wybranie wykonawcy,a potem juz poleci (oczywiscie trzeba miec osobe,ktora bedzie kontrolowac postep prac i ma pojecie o tym,co kontroluje)


Bo wszystko zależy od ekipy.
A ekipa to już nie zależny od nikogo.  :big grin: 




> Dla uściślenia. Z googlania wynika, że SSZ:
> 
> - prace ziemne - wykopy i wylewanie fundamentów;
> - murowanie ścian nośnych (zewnętrznych i wewnętrznych), ścian działowych;
> - wykonanie stropów, kominów;
> - wykonanie tarasów, schodów zewnętrznych;
> - wykonanie więźby dachowej, pokrycia dachowego;
> - wstawienie stolarki okiennej i drzwi zewnętrznych;
> - nadzór kierownika budowy.
> ...


Brakuje mi tu papierologii bo ona chyba też powinna się wliczać do SSZ.

----------


## dr_au

> a i co jeszcze zapomnialam dodac
> po zapoznaniu sie z cenami wychodzi na to,ze technologia szkieletowa uznawana za tansza,jednak okazuje sie byc drozsza
> i nie mowie tu o tym,ze do szkieletora zazwyczaj trzeba brac fachowcow,a murowany da sie postawic mocno gospodarczo,ale o proponowanych cenach wykonawcow za metr domu w stanie deweloperskim....
> powiem szczerze,ze mam w glowie metlik....


Rozpoznawałem bliżej kwestie technologii szkieletowej i Praefy. Stwierdziłem, że jest to bez sensu z dwóch powodów:

- niższa cena przy odsprzedaży (szczególnie przy technologii szkieletowej).
- cena w najlepszym razie porównywalna z technologią tradycyjną.

Nie ma sensu debatować nad zaletami i wadami funkcjonalnymi każdego z tych rozwiązań, ale z przyczyn finansowych mają one moim zdaniem sens tylko wtedy, gdy bardzo nam się spieszy, a i to zależy też od dodatkowych uwarunkowan (czego przykładem jest dom Zielony Ogród, nie tylko tanio zbudowany, ale również bardzo szybko).

----------


## dr_au

> Brakuje mi tu papierologi bo ona chyba też powinna się wliczać do SSZ.


Koszty papierologii są najłatwiej policzalne i ponoszone na różnych etapach. Trzeba pamiętać o nich, to tyle.

----------


## face

papierologia to moze do stanu deweloperskiego powinna byc wrzucona - fakt ze ponoszona glownie przed rozpoczeciem budowy ale tyczy sie calego budynku, przylaczy, instalacji itp do tego inwentaryzacja powykonawcza do odbioru - to z reguly przy stanie deweloperskim sie wykonuje (choc bywa roznie)

----------


## andrzej27

> wystarczy odgrzebac gdzies watki zaczynajace sie na "ile zaplaciliscie" czy "ile kosztowaly"i jest jak na dloni widac jakie sa rozbieznosci cenowe...ktos wyzej napisal 60 tys na zabudowe kuchni ze sprzetem...dla mnie kosmos tyle wydac,chociaz jest to mozliwe....w dziennikach mozna podejzec jak ludzie mebluja kuchnie za 10 tysiecy i jest to dla ich potrzeb wystarczajace....
> 
> Zielony ogrod...duze domy  podobno wychodza taniej w przeliczeniu na metr na etapie budowy,ale przy wykonczeniowce nadrabiaja straty....
> ale to tez jest dyskusyjne....diabli wiedza....


meble do kuch ni można już dostać za 1tys a zdrewna za 3tys

----------


## andrzej27

> według projektu jakies 170 m użytkowych
> ale po podłodze jest to 240 m2 - lekkie zmiany zrobiliśmy, typu w kazdym pokoju garderoba, antresola w pokoju dziecka, więc nie wiem, czy ma to wpływ na powierzchnię użytkową
> 
> woj. łódzkie


to tanio

----------


## martek1981

> meble do kuch ni można już dostać za 1tys a zdrewna za 3tys


A ta za 1 tyś to z tektury czy z plastiku? Nie fantazjuj!

----------


## andrzej27

> A ta za 1 tyś to z tektury czy z plastiku? Nie fantazjuj!


z  płyty

----------


## face

> A ta za 1 tyś to z tektury czy z plastiku? Nie fantazjuj!


odwiedz market budowlany
ostatnio w jednym rodzice mej lubej zakupili meble kuchenne do domku na dzialce za 700zl
dodam ze calkiem ladne i spore 2,6mb dolu i 2,6mb gory - jakosc tez nie najgorsza a przy tej cenie wrecz rewelacja

----------


## Havena

> meble do kuch ni można już dostać za 1tys a zdrewna za 3tys


Chcialabym zauwazyc, ze nie wszystkich stac na kupowanie tanich rzeczy...

----------


## andrzej27

> odwiedz market budowlany
> ostatnio w jednym rodzice mej lubej zakupili meble kuchenne do domku na dzialce za 700zl
> dodam ze calkiem ladne i spore 2,6mb dolu i 2,6mb gory - jakosc tez nie najgorsza a przy tej cenie wrecz rewelacja


niekumam o co ci chodzi

----------


## Ar2r

czy myśleliście nad tym aby "przeliczyć"jakiś prosty domek?Trzeba by  poszukać projektu z podaną jak największą ilością danych(ściany fundamentowe,nośne działowe pow.dachu itp.)i do dzieła.Koszt materiału to nie problem a i myślę że z robocizną fachowcy by pomogli.

----------


## andrzej27

> Chcialabym zauwazyc, ze nie wszystkich stac na kupowanie tanich rzeczy...


skoro mowa tu o domu za 200tys to chyba niekupisz mebli za 5tys

----------


## dr_au

http://www.gama-sklep.pl/

Pierwszy link z brzegu, po wrzuceniu hasła "tanie meble kuchenne". Najtańszy zestaw za około 550 zł obejmuje:

szafki dolne: 60 jedne drzwi (D60); 80 zlew (D80ZL); 40 dwie szuflady i drzwi (D40S2); .
szafki górne: 60 jedne drzwi (W60); 60 jedne drzwi otwierana do góry (W60OK); 
80 dwudrzwiowa witryna otwierana do góry (WS80GR F/2); 40 jedne drzwi prawa (W40)..

Zestawy, które można rozbudować zaczynają się od jakichś 600 zł.

----------


## face

> niekumam o co ci chodzi


o to ze mozna kupic calkiem meble za niewielkie pieniadze - zwlaszca do domku letniego na dzialke :smile:

----------


## dr_au

> skoro mowa tu o domu za 200tys to chyba niekupisz mebli za 5tys


Zielony ogród podała następujące dane:

kuchnia ok. 6 tys. meble plus kuchenka, lodówka i piekarnik.

----------


## face

> Chcialabym zauwazyc, ze nie wszystkich stac na kupowanie tanich rzeczy...


ja sie kierowalem ta zasada :smile: 

latwiej wydac 5 tys na to co chcesz niz 3 tys na cos co najwyzej Cie zadowoli :smile:

----------


## Ar2r

no panowie i panie domu jeszcze nie ma a wy już o mebe kłótnie urządzacie

----------


## face

> czy myśleliście nad tym aby "przeliczyć"jakiś prosty domek?Trzeba by  poszukać projektu z podaną jak największą ilością danych(ściany fundamentowe,nośne działowe pow.dachu itp.)i do dzieła.Koszt materiału to nie problem a i myślę że z robocizną fachowcy by pomogli.


przeciez wypowiadaja sie Ci co juz sa po wszystkim, Ci co w trakcie i Ci co przed

----------


## face

> no panowie i panie domu jeszcze nie ma a wy już o mebe kłótnie urządzacie


 a moze kosztorys na kuchnie sporzadzamy??

----------


## EZS

> uuuuuch  alez macie niskie te ceny robocizny......


nie tak do końca. Piasek sama wsypywałam i ubijałam. Dysperbitem sama malowałam. Styropian sama układałam. Murarz tylko murował, reszta na nas.
Akurat u mnie nie z oszczędności to było, ale dlatego, że nasz dom murarz postawił "z doskoku" i "na wcisk" więc przyjeżdzał, robił i uciekał. Jak ktoś dostaje pozwolenie na budowe znienacka po roku walki, a przy tym jest niecierpliwy, jak ja, to tak bywa  :wink:

----------


## Ar2r

> przeciez wypowiadaja sie Ci co juz sa po wszystkim, Ci co w trakcie i Ci co przed


ale z tych wypowiedzi mało wynika

----------


## face

> ale z tych wypowiedzi mało wynika


z niektorych mniej z niektorych wiecej, ogolnie przesledz watek to sa nawet wpisy co kto i za ile wykonal i przy jakich materialach

----------


## Ar2r

śledzę wątek i zastanawia mnie co wnoszą posty o drzwiach i kuchniach po 60000. Czy napewno budując tani domek będziemy zwracać uwagę na produkty właśnie z tej półki cenowej?Raczej zacznijmy wpisywać rady na czym da się zaoszczędzić,napewno trochę tego będzie.
1.Robocizna

----------


## netbet

> *1.Robocizna*


to jakieś 30 - 40 koła....


*2. wiedza i jej zdobycie*

----------


## Havena

> 1.Robocizna


2. Prosty projekt (dom 'na prostokacie'), dach dwuspadpwy bez okien dachowych, lukarn itp. (czyli nieskomplikowany)
3. Pokrycie dachowe (blacha)
4. Sposob ogrzewania (kociol na paliwo stale)

----------


## face

> 2. Prosty projekt (dom 'na prostokacie'), dach dwuspadpwy bez okien dachowych, lukarn itp. (czyli nieskomplikowany)
> 3. Pokrycie dachowe (blacha)
> 4. Sposob ogrzewania (kociol na paliwo stale)


jedyne co sie zgadza to prosty projekt i dach dwuspadowy - jednak juz z oknami dachowymi

----------


## a.gwozdz

powiem tak jak zaczynałem to mieliśmy podobny budżet miesięczny - 3500zł, ale były widoki na zdecydowana poprawę, działkę mieliśmy kupioną, dostaliśmy 240tyś kredytu na domek 120m, dołożyliśmy do tego w ciągu budowy może z 80tyś (kredytu otrzymaliśmy mniej - kurs CHF) całość szacuję na 300-320tyś, część rzeczy robiłem sam lub z ojcem (fundament, podłogę drewnianą, kafelki).
Ciągle jesteśmy na etapie wykańczania posesji, ale chałupa od środka i z zewnątrz gotowa, jeden pokój na poddaszu niewykończony (bez wykładziny na podłodze i nie pomalowany na gotowo tylko zagruntowany - mój gabinet  :wink:  ),ale robiliśmy to ze świadomością kosztów, np. dojazd do pracy wcześniej niecałe 40km tam i z powrotem (2 samochody) teraz 100km (dalej dwa samochody) fakt miesięczny budżet wzrósł znacznie ale szału nie ma, wychodzi mi że żeby spokojnie żyć potrzeba 10tyś/miesiąc i wtedy możemy mówić o spokoju, można coś odłożyć, wyjechać na wakacje tam gdzie się chce itp.
Przy 3500 zł na miesiąc z ratą kredytu + utrzymaniem domu + utrzymanie samochodu to to będzie hardcore same wyrzeczenia, nie zrobisz wokół domu praktycznie nic bona nic nie będziecie mieć kasy.
Choć z drugiej strony może będziecie szczęśliwi to zależy co kto lubi

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

rozumiem,ze liczysz dom z dzialka w tej cenie?(plus garaz chyba?)
zerknelam w dziennik,wiec dodam,ze technologia szkieletowa?
no 100 km do pracy na dwa auta,to trudno tu szukac oszczednosci kasy i czasu...
ale tak jak mowisz,co kto lubi....

----------


## face

*a.gwozdz*
przy dochodzie 10 tys/msc nie zagladal bym do tego watku tylko do watku: dom za 600 tys jest sens marzyc

ale Wy mieliscie 3,5 tys/msc gdy sie zabieraliscie za budowe... teraz macie wiecej i chciales sie pochwalic czy zniechecic??
czy chcesz przekazac ze teraz musicie jezdzic 100 km zeby zarobic 10 tys
a wczesniej 40 zeby zarobic 3,5 tys??
czy powodem wiekszej ilosci km jest to ze mieliscie tam dzialke czy zmiana pracy??

----------


## Tomi78__

Ja w 200tys sie nie zmieszcze ale 250 calkiem realne, domek niewielki, inaczej nie dyrydy

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Ja w 200tys sie nie zmieszcze ale 250 calkiem realne, domek niewielki, inaczej nie dyrydy


jak liczysz ?sam budynek?praca wlasna jest jakas?

----------


## Tomi78__

chata bez dzialki, wiekszosc robia ekipy, raczej tanie, sam tez sie nieznacznie przykladam.

----------


## Karinia

Poczytałam sobie trochę i lekko jestem wystraszona Waszymi doświadczeniami. Mój mąż jest jednak strasznym optymistą i jest pewien że damy rade. Mianowice my akurat mamy kupioną działkę, projekt, wszelkie uzgodnienia z architektem i projekty przyłączeń wodno-kanalizacyjnych i energii elektrycznej (bo działka jest nieuzbrojona), czekamy tylko na pozwolenie na budowę. Jeśli chodzi o kwestie finansowe to oszczędności (poza działką) to ok. 30 tys.Mąż ma firmę jednoosobową i pracuje za granicą (miesięcznie da się zaoszczędzić ok. 3-4 tys.), ja nie pracuję, jeszcze się uczę. Mamy po 26 lat i marzymy o własnym gniazdku, mąż  5 lat pracował jako murarz za granicą ale robił przy budowach praktycznie wszystko, także naprawdę dużo potrafi zrobić sam. Na wiosnę zaczniemy budowę jak dobrze pójdzie, ale będziemy się budować etapami, w tym roku piwnica, może parter, za rok poddasze, to zależy od finansów, nie śpieszy nam się, mieszkamy teraz u teściów. Myślę, że w sumie za 200-250 da się wybudować nasz dom, przeliczałam już mniej więcej ile co nas wyniesie i myślę że ta kwota jest realna. O kredycie na razie nie myślimy, zresztą ciężko chyba było by go nam dostać jeśli tylko mąż pracuje. Ja trochę się boje, ale mąż cały czas mi mówi żebym się nie martwiła, że trzeba się budować dopóki jesteśmy młodzi, jak teraz nie zaczniemy to potem będzie ciężko......może ma racje...czas pokaże

----------


## face

badz dobrej mysli :smile: 
przeciez za rok lub dwa tez bedziesz pracowac :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

Karinia,gratuluje meza i jego podejscia do zycia,widac,ze chlopak stoi mocno nogami na ziemi,a mlody jeszcze przeciez ...uda sie,uda.... :yes:

----------


## a.gwozdz

> *a.gwozdz*
> przy dochodzie 10 tys/msc nie zagladal bym do tego watku tylko do watku: dom za 600 tys jest sens marzyc
> 
> ale Wy mieliscie 3,5 tys/msc gdy sie zabieraliscie za budowe... teraz macie wiecej i chciales sie pochwalic czy zniechecic??
> czy chcesz przekazac ze teraz musicie jezdzic 100 km zeby zarobic 10 tys
> a wczesniej 40 zeby zarobic 3,5 tys??
> czy powodem wiekszej ilosci km jest to ze mieliscie tam dzialke czy zmiana pracy??


nie chcę zniechęcić ale również nie będę pisał że za 200tyś wybudujesz dom, wykończysz i będziesz szczęśliwy, choć obydwie opcje są równie prawdopodobne, wszystko zależy od tego czego oczekuje ktoś kto będzie się budował.
Są ludzie którzy mieszkają prawie na budowie - żyją i jest OK - jak ktoś lubi to dlaczego nie, jednym to nie przeszkadza innym tak - kwestia wyboru.

napisałem dlatego że kiedyś na forum czytałem o ludziach którzy się pobudowali nieświadomi pewnych rzeczy którymi dostajesz w twarz po wybudowaniu domu, np:
- jeśli chcesz mieszkać poza miastem bez zgiełku - robi się dalej do roboty
- trzeba odśnieżyć, zorganizować opał itp itd niby oczywiste
- z zastrz. pkt1.nie wyskoczysz już tak łatwo na piwo jak mieszkając w centrum miasta bo jest kwestia dojazdu, tzn znów nie zniechęcam ale trzeba się do czegoś dopasować

Trzeba być świadomym, a niektórzy nie są i temu służy to forum - tak myślę ?! może się mylę

co do chwalenia się na dobrą sprawę wszystkie posty na każdym forum możesz podciągnąć pod chwalenie się - myślę że nie o to chodzi, chodzi o to aby dzielić się doświadczeniem, więc to zrobiłem jeśli uważasz że się chwalę - no cóż - nie będę polemizował

dom to nie tylko dom ale również działka do zagospodarowania, a to również kosztuje. ogrodzenie, podjazd, taras, obejście, krzaczki i inne duperele ...

----------


## anetina

> Za stan zero zapłaciłam murarzowi 1000 zł. Ale plus koparka do ław i beton.
> Za ściany i strop zapłaciłam (za robociznę) 15000. Za dach już więcej bo 9000 dekarz i 4 cieśla.
> Dom w Łodzi ale murarz z podlódzkiej wiochy zabitej dechami. 
> A ceny z szaleńczego 2007 roku, gdzie fachowcy sami już nie wiedzieli, jak się cenić. No, byli umawiani wcześniej więc z rabatem, ale pół roku wcześniej zapłaciłabym z 10 tyś mniej. Teraz tym samym ekipom też mniej na pewno, bo jednak ceny robocizny spadły trochę.



my w cenie tych 1,7 tys. zł za fundamenty też mamy koparkę wynajętą z kierowca
samemu nie było sensu się przemęczać  :smile:

----------


## Ar2r

trochę prowokacyjnie zapytam;A jaka jest alternatywa dla domku za 200 czy nawet 300 tys.?
50 mkw w nowym budownictwie lub 60 w płycie?(Białystok)
Moim zdaniem jest sens marzyć.
Tylko jak już pisałem,trzeba ściśle trzymać się budżetu.Będzie wiele pokus-może trochę większy domek,może okna troszkę ładniejsze w okleinie drewnopodobnej,kominek też fajna sprawa,drzwi wejściowe drewniane bo to wizytówka.Zapomnijmy o takich luksusach.

----------


## Havena

> jedyne co sie zgadza to prosty projekt i dach dwuspadowy - jednak juz z oknami dachowymi


To jakie proponujesz ogrzewanie???

----------


## Tomi78__

Ja gdybym sie drugi raz budowal (jeszcze pierwszej chaty nie wykonczylem) to poczynil bym zmiany, na rzecz tanszej budowy i udalo by mi sie w 200 tys zmiescic. Z tytm ze ja gustuje w wielkosciach 80-90m2

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zielony ogród podała następujące dane:
> 
> kuchnia ok. 6 tys. meble plus kuchenka, lodówka i piekarnik.


może źle to ujęłam - same meble 6000, ale mam tych mebli bardzo dużo, stadt z IKEI (wiadomo, że są droższe i są tańsze) kuchenka indukcja plus piekarnik jakieś 2500 (bardzo sie cieszę z indukcji), lodówka to juz inna bajka, każdy ma lodówkę, nie musi byc od razu nowa. Na mikrofalówkę juz mi nie wystarczyło i mam dziure nad piekarnikiem - dlaczego mikrofale do zabudowy są takie drogie w porównaniu z wolnostojącymi?
a w dyskusji wciąż ten sam motyw - jak wcisnąć wymarzony projekt w realny budżet.... a matematyka jest bezlitosna. Powierzchnia domu x 2tys, inaczej to jest ryzyko. Ryzyko nieprzewidzianych długów albo mieszkania w nieskończonym domu. Prędzej czy później pojawi sie rozczarowanie. Pomijam przypadki takie, że ktoś coś ma za darmo, np. męża murarza. Dobrze, że ludzie marzą, ale dopiero ktoś, kto wie jak to jest, jak NAPRAWDĘ skończą sie pieniądze, wie, że marzenia sie zmieniają...

----------


## Jacekss

> W Polsce domek ok 100-130m2,dwudziestu  inwestorów zbuduje za 350-400 tys zł....natomiast trafi sie jeden ,moze dwóch gdzie identyczny projekt postawi za 150tys...potem na forum teoretycy teoretyzują...ze jak to mozliwe,pewnie ze słomy budował ,albo materiały nakradł...bo to niemozliwe.
> A to nie jest kwestia cen materiałów i robocizny ,to kwestia tylko i wyłącznie podejscia do tematu.
> Nawet na tym forum jest kilkadziesiąt gotowych dzienników,ba przepisów na to ja spokojnie zbudowac prostu dom za tanie praisy...tyle ze mentalnosc i stereotypy zakorzenione w głowie cięzko wyplenic,ale cóz kazdy ma swoje pieniadze i robi z nimi co chce
> pozdrawiam


eeee głupoty piszesz, jakby tylko od zamiarów zależały wyniki tyby wszyscy budowali za przysłowiową złotówkę  :wink: 
z tego co ludzie podają (a też teraz buduję) to widzę że ceny materiałów mają dosyć niskie, czasami nadzwyczaj niskie.. więc albo mają dostęp do tanich materiałów albo wybieraja co tansze "zamienniki" albo konstrukcja domku jest dosyć oszczędna

----------


## dr_au

> może źle to ujęłam - same meble 6000 [...]
> a w dyskusji wciąż ten sam motyw - jak wcisnąć wymarzony projekt w realny budżet.... a matematyka jest bezlitosna. Powierzchnia domu x 2tys, inaczej to jest ryzyko. Ryzyko nieprzewidzianych długów albo mieszkania w nieskończonym domu. Prędzej czy później pojawi sie rozczarowanie. Pomijam przypadki takie, że ktoś coś ma za darmo, np. męża murarza. Dobrze, że ludzie marzą, ale dopiero ktoś, kto wie jak to jest, jak NAPRAWDĘ skończą sie pieniądze, wie, że marzenia sie zmieniają...


Pierwsza sprawa - dobrze cię zrozumiałem, ale sam napisałem niejasno  :smile: . Czyli liczyłem 6000 za meble kuchenne.

Druga sprawa - i o to chodzi, żeby mierzyć zamiary na siły  :smile: . Nie chodzi tylko o powierzchnię (choć to w pierwszej kolejności), ale nie rozumiem np. zamiłowania do skomplikowanych dachów.

----------


## lukasza

> 2. Prosty projekt (dom 'na prostokacie'), dach dwuspadpwy bez okien dachowych, lukarn itp. (czyli nieskomplikowany)
> 3. Pokrycie dachowe (blacha)
> 4. Sposob ogrzewania (kociol na paliwo stale)


ad 2.może być też kwadratowy  :smile:   Dach dwuspadowy, nie duży kąt nachylenia połaci dachu, bez okien dachowych jak najbardziej OK ponieważ w domku do 100m2 zakładam, że będzie to dom parterowy ze stropem drewnianym! Ten strop drewniany jest tańszy od betonowych. Jednocześnie strop drewniany nie polecał bym do domu z użytkowym poddaszem bo bardzo będzie hałasował osobą znajdującym się na parterze. Tak więc strop ten robimy, aby zamontować "do niego" sufit i ocieplić sufit. Ewentualnie dokładamy na niego jakieś dodatkowe belki (ponieważ pomiędzy ...hmm.,.. samymi  jętkami? takiego stropu nie zmieści się cała izolacja sufitu-dachu, min 25 cm wełny) i na te belki kładziemy płyty OSB dzięki czemu po poddaszu możemy chodzić, ale ja bym tam zrobił tylko składzik a nie pomieszczenia mieszkalne. Taki składzik nie potrzebuje okien dachowych, wystarczy światło elektryczne włączana od czasu do czasu.
ad 3. blachodachówkę popieram. Jak ktoś nie chce blachodachowki to tylko niech się kieruje estetyką lub żywotnością materiału, czyli i tak estetyką (bo dziur nie będzie może estetykę tylko stracić). Proszę nie słuchać, że dach z dachówki ceramicznej i pełnego deskowania + papowania jest cieplejszy i bardziej cichy. No może jest!!, ale za dużą kasę uzyskujemy ten uboczny efekt?? Można go uzyskać dużo taniej dając kilka cm wełny więcej  bo wełna jest materiałem do izolacji cieplnej a przy okazji świetnie wygłusza akustycznie.
przy okazji wychodzi, że krycie blachodachówką z izolacją z foli zamiast z pełnego deskowania z papą nie lubi za bardzo światła (niszczenie foli pod wpływam światła0 co potwierdza, że na poddaszu nieużytkowym (nie mieszkalnym) okna dachowe nie są wam potrzebne.
ad. 4. to rożnie już bywa. Kocioł potrzebuje kotłowni i co najważniejsze miejsca na skład opału. Jeśli byśmy ten skład chcieli zrobić przy kotle to potrzeba z min 10m2 kotłowni, a to kosztuje. Jak ktoś ma możliwość gazu ziemnego, nie spłaca wysokich rat kredytu, niech dobrze dociepli dom i z uwagi na to, że jest to paliwo bezobsługowe bym się nad nim mocno zastanowił. Koszt grzania wyższy, ale można oszczędzić z 7m2 na budowie kotłowni  = min 10 tys i mieć na poczet przyszłych rachunków. Super się kotły sprawują w sezonie letnim w podgrzewaniu wody do kąpieli, w sumie są bezkonkurencyjne (taniej to i owszem wyjdzie kolektor słoneczny, ale trzeb go kupić =10 tys, a kociołek na gaz już jest), paliwo stałe do grzania w lato wody - słabiutko od pracy własnej (nawet na ciągłym podtrzymaniu grzania na min) do tego, że wiele kotłów dobrze jest na lato wyczyścić i pozostawić, niech się im żywotność nie skraca.
5. dodam że styropian nie jest wcale gorszy od izolacji ścian niż wełna, więc nie nabierajcie się, że wełna a razem z nią dom oddycha. Może i wełna przepuszcza lepiej niż styro 2, 3 czy nawet 4 krotnie, ale co z tego jak od 97 do 99% wilgoci z domu wychodzi przez wentylację (lub nieszczelności domu, okien itp co przy nowo budowanych nie zakładam).
6. przed wyceną sprawdzić gdzie kupujecie działkę i jakie są warunki glebowe - bo w trudnych przypadkach koszt drenażu itp wokoło fundamentów może sporo kosztować.
7. zrobić fundament a nie budować teraz garażu lub projekt bez garażu. Jak ktoś mieszka w mieście to wie, że da się przeżyć odśnieżanie auta. A z czasem na spokojnie można dobudować garaż lub postawić osobną wiatę z drewna (dodatkowa zaleta, że taka wiata nie jest na trwałe związana z gruntem i unikamy całkowicie płacenia podatku, a podatek za garaż jest większy niż za dom. U mnie w okolicy często spotykana praktyka). Lepiej na tym oszczędzić niż na instalacjach w domu, których potem pod posadzką lub pod tynkiem nie poprawimy!

----------


## Zielony ogród

szczególnie czterospadowe przy uzytkowym poddaszu .... to jest ciekawe zjawisko - zabiera przestrzen i zwiększa koszty
powtórzę oświadczenie takiej jednej znajomej, która budowała dom: " mielismy mieć dach dwuspadowy, bo tańszy, ale jak zobaczyłam, że sąsiedzi budują czterospadowy, a to przecież tylko nauczycielka z mężem ochroniarzem, to pomyslałam - co, ich stać na taki dach, to mnie ma nie byc stać?" i mają czterospadowy, pokazali sąsiadom...

----------


## Zielony ogród

a jeszcze o dachu - tez myslałam, że będę skazana na blachodachówkę. Po dokładnych obliczeniach okazało się, że ceramiczna dachówka wychodzi taniej niz blacha. To chyba była monza, kolor był akurat w promocji (bo niemodny). Mniej odpadów, łatwiejsza obróbka. I tylko folia, ale dobra, bez deskowania.

----------


## Zielony ogród

zapomniałam dodać - kładlismy folie akurat w czasie, gdy przeszły huragany nad krajem (2009r lipiec)., Złamało nam siedem drzew, a folia nie naruszona (dachówki jeszcze nie było), i ani kropli wody w domu.

----------


## anetina

ale tak naprawdę czy folia wychodzi taniej niż deskowanie i papa?
i czym się różnią - no nie wiem akustycznie, trzymaniem ciepła?

mam deskowanie, papa - robocizna 0 zł
stąd moje pytanie

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

anetina,w dziale"dachy" masz kilka obszernych watkow na ten temat

----------


## Tomi78__

Dobrze polozona dachowka nie wymagala by nawet folii, z tym, ze teraz taka moda na nia przyszla.
U mojej babci w stuletnim domu niema grama foli, i niema pelnego deskowania, jest stara poniemiecka dachowka cementowa i dach nie przecieka.
Folia jest dla swietego spokoju.

----------


## lukasza

8. proszę sprawdzić czy kupujecie (chyba jak większość na składach) pustaki ceramiczne klasy 15 czy 10. Jest mała różnica w kosztach, a 10 przecież w zupełności wystarczy na dom jednorodzinny. Jak się mylę proszą o szybki sprostowania ws. wytrzymałości pustaka ceramicznego klasa 15 i 10.
Przy okazji nie szukajcie najcieplejszego=droższego pusta bo od izolacji cieplnej jest styropian a pustak ceramiczny ma być dobrze wypalono, nie popękany itp.
9. stolarka okienna to chyba każdy wie. Nie ma już czegoś takiego jak bywa w słownictwie potoczny a nawet w słownictwie projektantów okno typowe (chyba że chcecie w Castoramie kupić, albo mówimy o oknach dachowych). Dziś na budowie mi przeliczają okno ile cm szerokie a ile wysokie i każde robią pod wymiar. Jednak uwaga okna okrągłe, z półłukami są nietypowe i dużo droższe! Za okna nietypowe można też u pewnych producentów uznać okna (balkonowe, tarasowe) powyżej wysokości 2,25-2,30 -rożnie to bywa. Wtedy producent chce takie okno dodatkowo wzmocnić co kosztuje (może zaproponować poprzeczką poziomą, grubsze ramy, więcej okuć). 
10. bez głupot i mieszania betonu na budowie na fundamenty czy wieniec. Dobry beton musi być z betoniarni bo w betoniarce nikt więcej niż B10 nie zrobi. Do tego muszą być odpowiednie proporcje, czas i kolejność dokładania składników, odpowiednia frakcja piasku, kamyczków co na budowie nigdy nie nastąpi. A cena podobna, jak się policzy odpowiednie KRUSZYWO, pracę ekipy, prąd, wodę.
11. ostatnio ładnie wyłożyli w jakimś z magazynów, żeby nie oszczędzać na izolacji np: ścian. I zamiast np: 10 czy 12 cm styro dać 15 lub 17 cm. Koszt jest większy praktycznie tylko o cenę dodatkowego styropianu + dłuższe kołki. Robocizna praktycznie ta sama, tynku tyle samo. A z wyliczeń wynika, że jest to najlepiej zainwestowana kasa na budowie, tzn są spore oszczędności w ogrzewaniu z dołożenia tych 7 cm styropianu a koszt tego nie jest za wysoki.
12. z mojej praktyki. Budujesz się 2-3-4-5 lat, to spokojnie poczekaj z niektórymi pracami ziemnymi. Wcześniej czy później koło Ciebie gdzieś będą robić drogę, chodnik lub budować szkolę, remizę z kasy UE. A Ci budowlańcy po 18stej chętnie kopią za 50 zł/h, chętnie dowiozą niepotrzebną ziemię za 40-60 zł za 1 Tatrę. No ja już nie próbowałem ich namawiać na położenie mi chodnika z własnym materiałem bo taki świnią aż nie jestem (p.s. po za tym mieli nieładną kostkę) 

ja już więcej przed weekendem chyba nie wymyśle, ale czekam na propozycję jak racjonalizować koszty budowy żeby się w 200 tys zmieścić.

----------


## krzys_i_aga

> Ja zawsze marzylam o domku, ale po 15 latach moich marzeń zdecydowałam się na zakup mieszkania 2 poziomowego z garażem (stan developerski) - 74m2 (po podłodze 98m2) 340tys zł + 30 tys za garaż.
> Miałam w planie w wykończenie mieszkania włożyć 120 tys (glazura, terakota, podłogi, niewielka przeróbka instalacji elektrycznej i wodnej, gładzenie ścian itp + umeblowanie kuchni wraz ze sprzętem AGD, garderoby i pokoi dzieci (ze skosami) czyli wszystkie meble na zamowienie indywidulane.
> Przy 200 tys przestałam już liczyć  
> :


Dobra dobra, na wykończenie można wydać 50.000 jak i 350.000 tys. u Ciebie to chyba sama kuchnia z wyposażeniem kosztowała co najmniej 20.000 zł. Można wykończyć dom taniej. Dlatego uważam, że powinno się podawać stan developerski jako wyjście, chociaż nie zawsze. Zależy jaki dach, jakie ogrzewanie itp. Myślę, że za 250.000 zł taki domek 90 m2, bez działki już z ładnym wykończeniem i wkładem własnej pracy można spokojnie postawić nawet z otoczeniem. Ludzie piszą o małym skromnym domku a Ty się chwalisz kafelkami za 400 zł. Nie ten post i nie ta liga.

----------


## Tomi78__

> Pozdrawiam tych twardzieli


Ja na taki standart sobie nie pozwole, ale dla mnie sie liczy zeby moje dzieci mogly bawic sie na wlasnym podworku, jak ja w dziecinstwie, zebym mogl jesc truskawki, czy czeresnie zwlasnej hodowli, zeby nikt mi pod blokiem nie rysowal auta, a na trawniku robil kupe tylko moj pies, i nie slyszal sasiadow z gory, czy z dolu. :smile: 

Jak dla mnie to jest wazniejsze.

PS, Mam domek o powierzchni Twojego mieszkania i wydalem jak narazie ok 150tys, a sa juz tynki, elektryka, wysokiej klasy okna, ogrzewanie. Niekoniecznie trzeba pół banki wydać.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

sikorka30,nie wiem czy smiac sie czy plakac....
przejzyj jeszcze raz watek i przemysl,czy aby na pewno to co tutaj wypisujesz i wklejasz jest w temacie.....

----------


## lukasza

> ale tak naprawdę czy folia wychodzi taniej niż deskowanie i papa?
> i czym się różnią - no nie wiem akustycznie, trzymaniem ciepła?
> 
> mam deskowanie, papa - robocizna 0 zł
> stąd moje pytanie


- tak, jak SAM zrobisz to robocizna 0 zł.
- ale tu jest wątek jak najtaniej, i już są propozycję, że u mojej babci nie ma foli i żyje ...
- zawsze w materiale drożej jest mieć na wszystkie deki lub na ich połowę, cena papy a foli i ich jakości względem siebie nie będę porównywał. Jednak papa wymaga pełnego deskowania a folia nie.
- sprawa akustyki i ciepła - to tylko dodatek, który często na forum u dachowców jest poruszany jako argument ZA. Ja uważam, że jest to argument za ale przy okazji a nie sam dla siebie. Dlatego nie jestem jego zwolennikiem przy podejmowaniu decyzji.
- często dachówka w promocji może być w cenie porównywalna do balchodachówki, a już w szczególności jak bierzemy blachodachówkę do wyceny ze szweckiej stali  :smile: . Mały minus do kosztów dachówki przy robociźnie.

ja tylko rzucam propozycję co można "obtanić" przy budowie bez dramatycznych skutków

----------


## Tomi78__

To ja powiem tak.
Mialem dylemat pomiedzy blacha, a dachowka:
-blacha na rabek stojacy, mozna klasc bez pelnego deskowania koszt 6,5tys na moj dach
-dachowka ceramiczna creaton domino wyszla 15,5tys na moj dach i taka zrobilem
robocizna u mnie pomijalna bo tak bylem z ekipa od stanu surowego dogadany, ze niewazne co na dachu, to za calosc i tak ta sama cena byla, a oni tez dach kladli

Sami widzicie ile mozna zaoszczedzic, chociaz moglem kupic duzo tansza dachowke...

----------


## Zielony ogród

u mnie dachówka wyszła coś koło 7tys., ok160m2 dachu

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

blacha na rabek wyszla tylko polowe tego co dachowka?
ciesze sie,bo mam w projekcie rabek i musze go zastosowac,bo tak narzuca projekt ogolny osiedla

----------


## Tomi78__

Dla nastepnego porownania, moja siostra ma dach czterospadowy 230m2 i kupila dachowke ceramiczna za 28zl/m2 w promocji, z wykonczeniami zaplacila 24tys,
Ja mam 140m2 dachu dwuspadowego, cena dachowki 65zl/m2 a zaplacilem 15,5tys

Wniosek: bardziej skomplikowany dach  = drozszy, wiecej m2 =drozej, ameryki tu nie odkrylem, ale jak ktos chce wybudowac za 200tys niech zacznie projekt do kwoty wybierac, a nie potaniac za wszelka cene duzy dom.

Male jest tanie, nawet wtedy, gdy kupisz troche drozsze materialy

----------


## Tomi78__

> blacha na rabek wyszla tylko polowe tego co dachowka?
> ciesze sie,bo mam w projekcie rabek i musze go zastosowac,bo tak narzuca projekt ogolny osiedla


blacha tania bo, gasiorow i dachowek krancowych nie masz, tam jest blacha odpowiednia kilka razy tansza od tychelemetnow  w dachowce

----------


## lukasza

No nie wytrzymałem, wracam, praca się .... i znowu za pisanie na forum nadgodziny.

Droga Pani Sikorka30, fajna wrzutka. Ludzie już liczą jak za koszt Pani kuchni wybudować pół domu. Urządziła Pani dom na bardzo wysokim poziomie więc się dopytam jaki ma Pani sterownik do instalacji bo zakładam, że taki poziom budownictwa to nie tylko wystrój ale i technologia. Bo sam stoję przed wyborem 1 sterowania do rekuperatora, podlewaczek, światła, może razem to połączyć z alarmem ...., a może od razu wyświetlacz LCD 7 cali i podgląd wideofonu zamiast osobnej puszki?
 Czy robiła coś Pani ws. wentylacji żeby wilgotność w domu była OK, ja mam taki problem osobisty i bardzo się zastanawiam jak zapewnić odpowiednią wilgotność w domu a do tego w zimie grzać a latem chłodzić powietrze w domku - bez strat wilgoci.
Ja też chętnie bym wykończył dom w takim przeliczniku PLN/m2, ale niestety muszę się zmieścić w 220tys/150m2 (proszę forumowiczów o nie linczowanie mnie słownie za to :smile:  Do tego niestety może coś oszczędzę na kuchni i łazience bo zakładam, że za kilka lat 7, maks 10 mi się znudzą i będę je robił od nowa. Czy Pani zakłada za 7 lat to wszystko wyrzucić i od nowa robić remont jak się Pani znudzi? Aaaa i ta podłoga Quick-Step, też myślałem o tym, ale jak zaproszę gości a ja nie każę im zdejmować butów a w szczególności kobietom szpilek to czy ona ma szanse przetrać imprezę?? Czy może lepiej pozostać przy dębie 2,5 cm, i cyklinować sobie co 5 lat do śmierci??
p.s. bym zapomniał gdzie ludzie w blokach czy apartamentach montują jednostkę odkurzacza centralnego?
p.s.1 co do stylu nie komentuję, to są realia mieszkania w mieście, gdzie miejsca jest mało. Ja dodam Pani, że wolę jednak nowoczesność pojmowaną jako duża przestrzeń (salon, kuchnia, taras), wolną od napchania meblami, szafami, półkami, rożnymi kolorami. Wolę widok z salonu prze okno tarasowe (4,2 szerokie, 2,25 wysokie) na trawę i sosny. Wolę w pokoju minimalizm, posadzkę bym wolał żywiczną taką imitującą beton. Płytki są starodawne. Do tego część łazienki (moja ma 15m2 użykowej, po posadzce z 19m2) w drewnie, a może z małą kabiną na saunę??

----------


## Tomi78__

> u mnie dachówka wyszła coś koło 7tys., ok160m2 dachu


Ile za m2?

----------


## lukasza

[QUOTE=Tomi78__;4520283]Dla nastepnego porownania, moja siostra ma dach czterospadowy 230m2 i kupila dachowke ceramiczna za 28zl/m2 w promocji, z wykonczeniami zaplacila 24tys,
Ja mam 140m2 dachu dwuspadowego, cena dachowki 65zl/m2 a zaplacilem 15,5tys/QUOTE]

jak 15,5 tysiąca podzielę przez 140m2 to mi wychodzi 110zł  na m2 anie 65 zł ...........
65 zł to kosztuje dachówka podstawowa creaton domino bez dodatków. Sam mam taką :smile:  mnie kosztowała w roku 2010 po super upuście 90zł/m2 ceramiki (wszystko)

----------


## Tomi78__

Co mozna potanic jeszcze?

Jesli planujecie maly dom, super ocieplony, rekuperator, itd

To ja zrezygnowalem z kotlowni za 20 tys minimum, i mam kable grzejne w wylewce za 6,5tys zl, i zakladam sie ze spale pradu mniej (mniej PLN) niz ci co maly dom ekogroszkiem opalaja, a oszczednosc znaczna

----------


## Zielony ogród

> , ale jak ktos chce wybudowac za 200tys *niech zacznie projekt do kwoty wybierac, a nie potaniac za wszelka cene duzy dom*.
> 
> Male jest tanie, nawet wtedy, gdy kupisz troche drozsze materialy


no właśnie to jest sedno, cały czas usiłuje to przekazać.
wolisz kuchnie 20m2 z tanimi płytkami i meblami czy 10m2, ale fajne meble, sprzęt i sie na nalatasz przy gotowaniu? wolisz pieć pokoi bo może goście przyjadą, czy trzy, a goście sie przespią gdziekolwiek, a ty przynajmniej masz kasę na porządny alkohol dla nich (bo nie musisz wielkiego kredytu spłacać). a podziw znajomych dla pieknego wielkiego domu szybko mija, za to maja dziką satysfakcję, jak widzą, że sie z kredytem męczysz....akurat ja nie mam takich znajomych, ale widzę, co sie dookoła dzieje... 
a poza tym budowanie wielkiego projektu i kombinowanie, aby troche kasy zaoszczędziś, przypomina mi tych gości, co beemki i inne drogie auta kupują i na gaz przerabiaja....

----------


## Tomi78__

[QUOTE=lukasza;4520305]


> Dla nastepnego porownania, moja siostra ma dach czterospadowy 230m2 i kupila dachowke ceramiczna za 28zl/m2 w promocji, z wykonczeniami zaplacila 24tys,
> Ja mam 140m2 dachu dwuspadowego, cena dachowki 65zl/m2 a zaplacilem 15,5tys/QUOTE]
> 
> jak 15,5 tysiąca podzielę przez 140m2 to mi wychodzi 110zł  na m2 anie 65 zł ...........
> 65 zł to kosztuje dachówka podstawowa creaton domino bez dodatków. Sam mam taką mnie kosztowała w roku 2010 po super upuście 90zł/m2 ceramiki (wszystko)


65zl to za dachowke podstawowa, a gdzie gasiory, pas podrynnowy, folia - wszystko w tej cenie
nie sugerujcie sie ze jak w hurtowni wam mowia ze ta dachowka kosztuje 30zl to razy wasze m2 i macie cene dach, tam jest duzo duzo wiecej

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ile za m2?


cos koło 30 zł, firma od dachu nam to kupowała, więc dokładnie nie pamiętam. dach dwuspadowy, więc tylko jeden rządek gasiorów i kominek wentyalcyjny. Jak pisałam wcześniej, firma za cały dach wzięła 26 tys. (robocizna z materiałem, na 7%, więc zwrotu VATu z tego nie miałam). nie było żadnych nadwyzek materiałów, bo wszystko sobie wykorzystywali na innych budowach. ale dach naprawdę juz prostszy być nie mógł, jak na stodole.

----------


## lili07

Witam!

Ten temat to chyba o naszej budowie, która rozpoczęła się w czerwcu 2010 i zakończy najprawdopodobniej latem tego roku. Założyliśmy,że mamy sie zmieścić w 200 tyś.
Aktualnie jesteśmy na etapie kładzenia dachu. I musimy przyznać, że jak do tej pory idziemy według założonego planu finansowego. Każdy etap budowy opisany jest w naszym dzienniku z wyszczególnieniem poszczególnych kosztów.
Po krótce opiszę nasz domek:
- powierzchnia użytkowa 84m2
- parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem- skosy od 1.60m
- wymiary domu- 9mx 7m
-  dach dwuspadowy
- pokrycie dachowe- dachówka
- ilość okien: 5 szt, okono tarasowe 1szt, okna dachowe 3szt
- ogrzewanie gazowe- grzejnikami
- kotłownia w bryle bydynku a ściśle do niej przylegające łazienka i kuchnia
- założona przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków
- garaż w bryle budynku


Projekt mamy indywidalny tak dopasowany aby jak najtaniej wychodził w póżniejszej ekspoatacji. Jeśli chodzi o wykończeniówkę to trzeba się pożegnać z płytkami powyżej 100zł, meblami markowymi ale dla chcącego nic trudnego. Nie wszystko trzeba mieć od razu.

Jak na razie mówimy Tak da się wybudować dom za 200 tys.

----------


## Tomi78__

u mnie taki sam prosty, tani, tylko dachowka drozsza.

A caly dach wyniusl 22tys  :smile:

----------


## Havena

Tomi, pozwolilam sobie spojrzec na Twoj dom. Mysle, ze mozna go smialo polecic tworcy watku!
Teoretycznie mozna by oszczedzic na piwnicy, ale przy takim metrazu nie jest to dobry pomysl. Mysle, ze bedziesz zadowolony z podpiwniczenia! I gratuluje wyboru dachowki, piekna jest  :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

> Witam!
> 
> Ten temat to chyba o naszej budowie, która rozpoczęła się w czerwcu 2010 i zakończy najprawdopodobniej latem tego roku. Założyliśmy,że mamy sie zmieścić w 200 tyś.
> Aktualnie jesteśmy na etapie kładzenia dachu. I musimy przyznać, że jak do tej pory idziemy według założonego planu finansowego. Każdy etap budowy opisany jest w naszym dzienniku z wyszczególnieniem poszczególnych kosztów.
> Po krótce opiszę nasz domek:
> - powierzchnia użytkowa 84m2
> - parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem- skosy od 1.60m
> - wymiary domu- 9mx 7m
> -  dach dwuspadowy
> ...


No wlasnie to jest dobranie projektu do budzetu, i tylko to ma prawo sie udac. Popieram takie planowanie i trzymam kciuki  :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

> Tomi, pozwolilam sobie spojrzec na Twoj dom. Mysle, ze mozna go smialo polecic tworcy watku!
> Teoretycznie mozna by oszczedzic na piwnicy, ale przy takim metrazu nie jest to dobry pomysl. Mysle, ze bedziesz zadowolony z podpiwniczenia! I gratuluje wyboru dachowki, piekna jest


Dziekuje  :smile: 
Co do piwnicy, to zawsze ja mialem mieszkajac u rodzicow i nie wyobrazam sobie domu bez niej, a jej50m2 niecale, to nie takji straszny koszt, ale miedzy innymi przez te piwnice nie zmieszcze sie w 200tys, ale w 250 tak.

----------


## rysiek2011

Za marzenia nie karają, więc warto marzyć a z biegiem czasu realizować marzenia.
 Zabierajcie się do roboty, nawet sie nie obejrzycie a będziecie mieli piękny przytulny SWÓJ DOMEK.
 Życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> u mnie taki sam prosty, tani, tylko dachowka drozsza.
> 
> A caly dach wyniusl 22tys


no to juz naprawdę tanio, może wynika to z tego, że nam wszystko robiła firma, łączni z transportem więźby i całej reszty, i jeszcze komin nam ładnie klinkierem obrobili

----------


## face

> nie chcę zniechęcić ale również nie będę pisał że za 200tyś wybudujesz dom, wykończysz i będziesz szczęśliwy, choć obydwie opcje są równie prawdopodobne, wszystko zależy od tego czego oczekuje ktoś kto będzie się budował.
> Są ludzie którzy mieszkają prawie na budowie - żyją i jest OK - jak ktoś lubi to dlaczego nie, jednym to nie przeszkadza innym tak - kwestia wyboru.
> 
> napisałem dlatego że kiedyś na forum czytałem o ludziach którzy się pobudowali nieświadomi pewnych rzeczy którymi dostajesz w twarz po wybudowaniu domu, np:
> - jeśli chcesz mieszkać poza miastem bez zgiełku - robi się dalej do roboty
> - trzeba odśnieżyć, zorganizować opał itp itd niby oczywiste
> - z zastrz. pkt1.nie wyskoczysz już tak łatwo na piwo jak mieszkając w centrum miasta bo jest kwestia dojazdu, tzn znów nie zniechęcam ale trzeba się do czegoś dopasować
> 
> Trzeba być świadomym, a niektórzy nie są i temu służy to forum - tak myślę ?! może się mylę
> ...


to juz wnosi do watki informacje i przestrogi
pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## face

jejku ludzie....mozna miec w tych 200 tys dach kryty blacha a mozna dachowka
mozna miec kociol na wegiel i kociol na gaz
tansze lub drozsze plytki, panele, drzwi itp

wszystko to zalezy od Waszego wkladu w budowe domu i od racjonalnego obchodzenia sie z pieniedzmi
projekt rzecz oczywista bez udziwnien

----------


## Tomi78__

tak jest, dlatego trzeba bardzo sie postarac zeby te 200tys bylo realne, ale i wygodne....

----------


## Tomi78__

> jejku ludzie....mozna miec w tych 200 tys dach kryty blacha a mozna dachowka
> mozna miec kociol na wegiel i kociol na gaz
> tansze lub drozsze plytki, panele, drzwi itp
> 
> wszystko to zalezy od Waszego wkladu w budowe domu i od racjonalnego obchodzenia sie z pieniedzmi
> projekt rzecz oczywista bez udziwnien


Tak projekt bez udziwnien, ale przede wszystkim ilosc m2 powoduje ze nawet tanie panele sa znacznej kwoty

Przyklad: panel 40zl/m2 w malym domu (85m2) to 3,4tys, a te same panele w domu 160m2 to juz 6,4tys (jesli ma ktos same panele) a jesli cos drozszego to ta roznica bedzie tylko wieksza, odnosi sie to do wszystkiego: tynki, gladzie, glazura, farby, panele, ilosc kabli do elektryki, ilosc podlogowki, ilosc okien i tak dalej.

Wielkosc jest na pierwszym miejscu, pozniej ceny materialow i robocizny.

----------


## Paprotnik19

Nasz dom z zalozenia też miał nie przekroczyć 200 tys zł.Projekt Magda z pracowni Horyzont,parterowy z mieszkalnym poddaszem-dół 87,3+poddasze razem125m2+garaż.W projekcie uwzgledniliśmy pewne zmiany(m.in zrezygnowaliśmy z okraglego okna,grila dobudowanego do bryly budynku oraz okien dachowych,które zastąpiliśmy oknami w ścianach szczytowych).Ale jednocześnie wybraliśmy parę droższych rozwiązań.Tak więc koszt wzrośnie do ok 250-260tys.zł.Ale gdybyśmy wykonywali więcej prac samodzielnie,zastosowali tańszy kocioł,armaturę itd. to prawdopodobnie zmieścilibyśmy się w zakładanej kwocie.Dodam tylko,ze jest to nasz drugi dom.Pierwszy po opuszczeniu przez dzieci okazał się poprostu dla nas zaduży i co sie z tym wiąże za drogi w utrzymaniu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Tomi78, widzę, że na kable w podłodze sie zdecydowałeś....my też mamy ogrzewanie elektryczne podłogowe, i z kim bysmy nie rozmawiali, to wszyscy nas żałują: ojej, ale to drogo wychodzi.....juz mi sie nawet nie chce tłumaczyć, jak to wychodzi.

----------


## Tomi78__

> Tomi78, widzę, że na kable w podłodze sie zdecydowałeś....my też mamy ogrzewanie elektryczne podłogowe, i z kim bysmy nie rozmawiali, to wszyscy nas żałują: ojej, ale to drogo wychodzi.....juz mi sie nawet nie chce tłumaczyć, jak to wychodzi.


U mnie wszyscy mowia ze za rok przyjda licznik pradu zobaczyc :smile: 
Ja nawet nie tlumacze tylko sie smieje ze nie oni za to placa, i ze lubie miec drogo  :smile:

----------


## face

> Tak projekt bez udziwnien, ale przede wszystkim ilosc m2 powoduje ze nawet tanie panele sa znacznej kwoty
> 
> Przyklad: panel 40zl/m2 w malym domu (85m2) to 3,4tys, a te same panele w domu 160m2 to juz 6,4tys (jesli ma ktos same panele) a jesli cos drozszego to ta roznica bedzie tylko wieksza, odnosi sie to do wszystkiego: tynki, gladzie, glazura, farby, panele, ilosc kabli do elektryki, ilosc podlogowki, ilosc okien i tak dalej.
> 
> Wielkosc jest na pierwszym miejscu, pozniej ceny materialow i robocizny.


jesli czytales moj post na temat poniesionych przez nas kosztow to wiesz ile wydalismy na nasze 130m2

puente ujme krotko wielkosc wcale nie do konca ma znaczenie poniewaz gdybysmy wybudowali dom 50 m2 wiekszy to nasze koszty budowy stanu deweloperskiego wzrosly by moze o 10 tys wlasnie za te 50 dodatkowych m2
a wykonczeniowka

najwazniejszy jest dobry projekt, jak najbardziej w planie zblizony do kwadratu - on wychodzi zawsze najtaniej oraz zdolnosci i checi budowniczych

----------


## Tomi78__

> jesli czytales moj post na temat poniesionych przez nas kosztow to wiesz ile wydalismy na nasze 130m2
> 
> puente ujme krotko wielkosc wcale nie do konca ma znaczenie poniewaz gdybysmy wybudowali dom 50 m2 wiekszy to nasze koszty budowy stanu deweloperskiego wzrosly by moze o 10 tys wlasnie za te 50 dodatkowych m2
> a wykonczeniowka
> 
> najwazniejszy jest dobry projekt, jak najbardziej w planie zblizony do kwadratu - on wychodzi zawsze najtaniej oraz zdolnosci i checi budowniczych


Zapewne masz racje, jak i ja ja mam. Budowa a zwlasza tania to wielki kompromis.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> U mnie wszyscy mowia ze za rok przyjda licznik pradu zobaczyc
> Ja nawet nie tlumacze tylko sie smieje ze nie oni za to placa, i ze lubie miec drogo


..będzie pan zadowoloony... 
mówię serio, szczególnie gdy w obliczeniach uwzględni sie koszty inwestycyjne i serwisowe

----------


## Tomi78__

> ..będzie pan zadowoloony... 
> mówię serio, szczególnie gdy w obliczeniach uwzględni sie koszty inwestycyjne i serwisowe


Ja juz to sobie dawno policzylem, i zdaje sobie sprawe z tego co zrobilem

PS Masz obliczony sezon grzewczy na pradzie?

----------


## Tomi78__

[...

----------


## face

> Zapewne masz racje, jak i ja ja mam. Budowa a zwlasza tania to wielki kompromis.


ojj bardzo wielki kompromis :smile: 

u mnie dzialka wymusila domek o tej powierzchni, gdyby mogl byc wiekszy zapewne by byl :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

> ojj bardzo wielki kompromis
> 
> u mnie dzialka wymusila domek o tej powierzchni, gdyby mogl byc wiekszy zapewne by byl


a u mnie dzialka potezna, a domek maly :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

mogę tylko napisać co mam i ile zapłaciłam w przybliżeniu, bo nie mam podlicznika, moge jedynie "strzelać.
mam za soba pierwszy sezon grzewczy, wprowadzalismy się w trzy miesiące po wbiciu pierwszej łopaty, więc do mokrego właściwie domu. 
dom 95m2, cztery obwody razem 8,5kW plus suszarka do ręczników plus dwa promienniki falowe w sypialniach (tam mam rewniana podłogę)
bojler 80l programowalny na rózne wymyslne sposoby, taryfa W12
uzupełniająco kominek z dgp do sypialń (mam 2 sypialnie)
temeratura mniej więcej stała 21,5-23 stopnie
prąd za całe ogrzewanie za okres 14 grudnia 2009 do 22 grudnia 2010 to jakieś 2000, bojler mi wychodzi jakieś 50zł/miesiąc.
drewno do kominka - spalilismy jakieś 4-5 metrów, bo w mrozy ponizej 10-15 stopni podłogówka chodziłaby w 1 taryfie, a szkoda, tym bardziej, że lubimy kominek
w tym roku zapowiada sie na taniej, bo jest cieplej i dom suchy.

----------


## face

*Tomi78* kwadrat??czy prostokat zblizony do kwadratu??

my mamy niestety 12x70 m, tu byl problem...

----------


## Tomi78__

> *Tomi78* kwadrat??czy prostokat zblizony do kwadratu??
> 
> my mamy niestety 12x70 m, tu byl problem...


ok 40x40

----------


## Tomi78__

> mogę tylko napisać co mam i ile zapłaciłam w przybliżeniu, bo nie mam podlicznika, moge jedynie "strzelać.
> mam za soba pierwszy sezon grzewczy, wprowadzalismy się w trzy miesiące po wbiciu pierwszej łopaty, więc do mokrego właściwie domu. 
> dom 95m2, cztery obwody razem 8,5kW plus suszarka do ręczników plus dwa promienniki falowe w sypialniach (tam mam rewniana podłogę)
> bojler 80l programowalny na rózne wymyslne sposoby, taryfa W12
> uzupełniająco kominek z dgp do sypialń (mam 2 sypialnie)
> temeratura mniej więcej stała 21,5-23 stopnie
> prąd za całe ogrzewanie za okres 14 grudnia 2009 do 22 grudnia 2010 to jakieś 2000, bojler mi wychodzi jakieś 50zł/miesiąc.
> drewno do kominka - spalilismy jakieś 4-5 metrów, bo w mrozy ponizej 10-15 stopni podłogówka chodziłaby w 1 taryfie, a szkoda, tym bardziej, że lubimy kominek
> w tym roku zapowiada sie na taniej, bo jest cieplej i dom suchy.


U mnie tylko prad bedzie ok 9kW, kominka nawet nie planuje - mam dosc. Teraz mam mieszkanie ogrzewane tylko kominkiem i mam dosc  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> U mnie tylko prad bedzie ok 9kW, kominka nawet nie planuje - mam dosc. Teraz mam mieszkanie ogrzewane tylko kominkiem i mam dosc


 no sam kominek to cieżko.... nam sie podoba, bo odpalamy go tylko wieczorami jak nam sie chce
ale np. ostatnio wszyscy zachorowalismy i wówczas bezobsługowe ogrzewanie i ciepła woda są nieocenione
ogrzewanie w łazience włączamy czasami nawet latem

----------


## Tomi78__

eeee nie lubie juz kominka...  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> eeee nie lubie juz kominka...


może ja za parę lat też znielubię, wtedy najwyzej wstawię w niego świece
ale chciałam coś na "żywy ogień", bo nie jestem pewna ani pracy, ani emerytury, w razie biedy będe chrust w lesie zbierała....

----------


## Conrad&Beata

ja po cichu marzyłem o 200 tys do wprowadzenia, tak zakładałem na początku budowy, z tego co widzę to SSO około 110 000-115 000, więc już zakładane kwoty przekroczyłem, buduje taki domek: http://projekty.muratordom.pl/z-podd...,1,2.htm?nr=69, trochę go skomplikowałem i myślę że jak by było jak w projekcie to zmieścił bym się w 100 000, całą pracę do dachu, wykonaliśmy sami rodzinnie, do tego miałem złej jakości grunt, podejrzewam że około 8 000, poszło na dreny wymianę ziemi koparkę, tego mogło nie być ale taka działka. Do tego materiały nie z najniższej półki, bo ytong 24 na kleju, na dachu ceramika robenna. 
Ogólnie założyłem że nie będę oszczędzał na ociepleniu bo to się zwraca, zakupiłem okna 3 szybowe z ciepłym profilem. Wszystkie materiały kupiłem sam. Ogólnie wg mnie trzeba wszystko po kolei układać zapisywać planować, szukać gdzie taniej. Ja wystawiłem dom weekendowo, w tygodniu po 16tej, oraz z 26 dniami wolnego w roku w firmie z pomocą 2-3 osób w tym samym systemie ( Szwagier, Teść, Brat na zmianę). 
Ogólnie kosztowało mnie to dużo wysiłku, większość "grubych" materiałów szukałem przez internet, wysyłając maile w niedziele, co mi pozwoliło kupić w dobrych cenach, do tego allegro, np kupiłem nadproża systemowe ytong  przez allegro, nigdy bym się na nie nie zdecydował bo są drogie, a udało mi się kupić za 1/4 ceny. zaoszczędziłem sporo na czasie (taki przykład). 
Ale były też paradoksy tego typu, że w niedziele wiązaliśmy zbrojenie bo czas gonił, trzeba było betonować na drugi dzień  :smile: 
do tego sprawy urzędowe papierkowe załatwiałem przed pracą czyli w godzinach od 7-8 rano.
Kupiłem przyczepkę do samochodu i założyłem haka na samym początku i to było dobre rozwiązanie bo całość zwróciła się bardzo szybko.  

Co prawda do 200 000 zostało mi jakieś 85 000 - 90 000 zł, raczej nie ma szans na instalacje i wyporządzenie w tej cenie, ale może uda się  przynajmniej parter w tej cenie,  założenie przy dużym nakładzie własnej pracy, biorąc pod uwagę również wykonanie podłogówki we własnym zakresie, instalacji wod-kan, oraz ułożenie instalacji elektrycznej, docieplenia poddasza, płyty gips karton, wylewki, schody robi mi znajomy stolarz. do tynków muszę wziąć ekipę oraz do podłączenia pieca, zasobnika podłogówki jakiegoś instalatora. 

do tego uważam że biorąc firmy to podwójna strata pieniędzy, idzie więcej materiału, robota gorszej jakości. 
miałem do czynienia tylko z jedna firmą do dachu, a kosztowało mnie to strasznie dużo nerwów i pieniędzy, ale dach to dach sam bym się nie podjął. 

ogólnie dużo samozaparcia silnej woli, i chęci i da się dużo zdziałać we własnym zakresie.

----------


## face

> ok 40x40


luksus :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

> luksus


mam jeszcze jedna, dluga na 40 ale z klina idzie z przodu 17m z tylu ok 30m, i mam jedna kolo drugiej i grodze razem ale sa to osobne ksiegi :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> ja po cichu marzyłem o 200 tys do wprowadzenia, tak zakładałem na początku budowy, z tego co widzę to SSO około 110 000-115 000, więc już zakładane kwoty przekroczyłem, buduje taki domek: http://projekty.muratordom.pl/z-podd...,1,2.htm?nr=69, trochę go skomplikowałem i myślę że jak by było jak w projekcie to zmieścił bym się w 100 000, całą pracę do dachu, wykonaliśmy sami rodzinnie, do tego miałem złej jakości grunt, podejrzewam że około 8 000, poszło na dreny wymianę ziemi koparkę, tego mogło nie być ale taka działka. Do tego materiały nie z najniższej półki, bo ytong 24 na kleju, na dachu ceramika robenna. 
> Ogólnie założyłem że nie będę oszczędzał na ociepleniu bo to się zwraca, zakupiłem okna 3 szybowe z ciepłym profilem. Wszystkie materiały kupiłem sam. Ogólnie wg mnie trzeba wszystko po kolei układać zapisywać planować, szukać gdzie taniej. Ja wystawiłem dom weekendowo, w tygodniu po 16tej, oraz z 26 dniami wolnego w roku w firmie z pomocą 2-3 osób w tym samym systemie ( Szwagier, Teść, Brat na zmianę). 
> Ogólnie kosztowało mnie to dużo wysiłku, większość "grubych" materiałów szukałem przez internet, wysyłając maile w niedziele, co mi pozwoliło kupić w dobrych cenach, do tego allegro, np kupiłem nadproża systemowe ytong  przez allegro, nigdy bym się na nie nie zdecydował bo są drogie, a udało mi się kupić za 1/4 ceny. zaoszczędziłem sporo na czasie (taki przykład). 
> Ale były też paradoksy tego typu, że w niedziele wiązaliśmy zbrojenie bo czas gonił, trzeba było betonować na drugi dzień 
> do tego sprawy urzędowe papierkowe załatwiałem przed pracą czyli w godzinach od 7-8 rano.
> Kupiłem przyczepkę do samochodu i założyłem haka na samym początku i to było dobre rozwiązanie bo całość zwróciła się bardzo szybko.  
> 
> Co prawda do 200 000 zostało mi jakieś 85 000 - 90 000 zł, raczej nie ma szans na instalacje i wyporządzenie w tej cenie, ale może uda się  przynajmniej parter w tej cenie,  założenie przy dużym nakładzie własnej pracy, biorąc pod uwagę również wykonanie podłogówki we własnym zakresie, instalacji wod-kan, oraz ułożenie instalacji elektrycznej, docieplenia poddasza, płyty gips karton, wylewki, schody robi mi znajomy stolarz. do tynków muszę wziąć ekipę oraz do podłączenia pieca, zasobnika podłogówki jakiegoś instalatora. 
> 
> ...


no taki projekt za 200 tys.... i tak dokonałeś cudów wydając do tej pory tyle ile piszesz.

----------


## dr_au

> szczególnie czterospadowe przy uzytkowym poddaszu .... to jest ciekawe zjawisko - zabiera przestrzen i zwiększa koszty
> powtórzę oświadczenie takiej jednej znajomej, która budowała dom: " mielismy mieć dach dwuspadowy, bo tańszy, ale jak zobaczyłam, że sąsiedzi budują czterospadowy, a to przecież tylko nauczycielka z mężem ochroniarzem, to pomyslałam - co, ich stać na taki dach, to mnie ma nie byc stać?" i mają czterospadowy, pokazali sąsiadom...


O matko! Naprawdę tak to działa? Czyli działa zasada "nieważne, czy będzie mi wygodnie i czy dam rade finansowo, ważne żeby pokazać się sąsiadom"  :sad: . Najprościej się pokazać, wyrzucając pieniadze na dach.

TSD - przy pewnych obrysach domu (np. kwadratowy), albo pewnych warunkach na działce, czterospadowy dach może mieć sens. Ale to raczej wyjątki.

----------


## fenix2

A jak chciałbym się zmieścić w 150 000zl. Dom z piwnicą.  :eek: 
*Typ zabudowy:  z poddaszem*
*Pow. użytkowa (m2):**137,50*
*Pow. całkowita (m2):* 208,00

----------


## Zielony ogród

> O matko! Naprawdę tak to działa? Czyli działa zasada "nieważne, czy będzie mi wygodnie i czy dam rade finansowo, ważne żeby pokazać się sąsiadom" . Najprościej się pokazać, wyrzucając pieniadze na dach.
> 
> TSD - przy pewnych obrysach domu (np. kwadratowy), albo pewnych warunkach na działce, czterospadowy dach może mieć sens. Ale to raczej wyjątki.


na własne uszy słyszałam, a dziewczyna fajna tak w ogóle...

----------


## 2mm

> O matko! Naprawdę tak to działa? Czyli działa zasada "nieważne, czy będzie mi wygodnie i czy dam rade finansowo, ważne żeby pokazać się sąsiadom" . Najprościej się pokazać, wyrzucając pieniadze na dach.
> 
> TSD - przy pewnych obrysach domu (np. kwadratowy), albo pewnych warunkach na działce, czterospadowy dach może mieć sens. Ale to raczej wyjątki.


typowa polska mentalność - zapożyczą się, będą jeść suchy chleb ale niech wszyscy dookoła widzą, że ich stać!!!!
wystarczy popatrzeć dookoła na ciągnące się latami budowy ogromnych domów ze skomplikowanymi dachami itp. "Inwestorom" zabrakło wyobraźni nt. realnych kosztów budowy, o utrzymaniu tych budowli to już nawet nie ma co wspominać.

ostatnio gdzieś czytałem, że Polak zeby się popisać przed rodziną, znajomymi, sąsiadami itp. kupi sobie np. Jaguara ale na benzynę już go nie stać. Może to zbyt wydumany przykład ale generalnie chodzi o zasadę.

pozdr.

----------


## face

niektorzy juz tak maja:

sasiad ma skode to ja volkswagena
sasiad ma prosty domek 100-120m2 to ja 200m2 z dachem wielospadowym i jaskolke na kazdej polaci
sasiad ma domek skromny na zewnatrz ale urzadzony w srodku, ogrodzony siatka, a ja mam ogrodzenie z klinkieru, granit na podjezdzie i bajerancka fasade - tylko w srodku drzwi brakuje, stare meble, a gdzie niegdzie wylewka

sasiad placi rate za kredyt 1000zl/msc a ja juz musze w granicach 2tys/msc a zarobki podobne

sasiad chadza po dzialce zadowolony i usmiechniety a mnie krew zalewa ze mu tak do smiechu
*
zastaw sie a postaw sie...jakie to k...wa polskie*

ps ja sie zaliczam do sasiadow  :smile:

----------


## 2mm

> ....
> sasiad ma domek skromny na zewnatrz ale urzadzony w srodku, ogrodzony siatka, a ja mam ogrodzenie z klinkieru, granit na podjezdzie i bajerancka fasade - tylko w srodku drzwi brakuje, stare meble, a gdzie niegdzie wylewka
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *
> zastaw sie a postaw sie...jakie to k...wa polskie*
> 
> ...



to co wewnątrz to już nieważne bo i tak nikt nie widzi a "limuzyna" przed "rezydencją" jest widoczna dla wszystkich!!!!!!!!!!!!
ja osobiście tego nie rozumiem ale może jestem nienormalny albo co?  :wink:

----------


## Tomi78__

a z mojego sie smieja ze kurnik, albo nastawnia kolejowa, bawi to tych co w M4 mieszkaja  :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

dajcie spokoj
kazdy wydaje pieniadze jak chce i na co chce i nie powinno byc to przedmiotem krytyki innych....
ja wybralam dzialke w miescie za pieniadze,gdzie 10  kilometrow dalej mialabym postawione juz pol domu...
dlatego Panowie ratujcie i ciagnijcie tak dobrze zapowiadajacy sie watek,bo sie  przez te moje zachcianki na gole wylewki bede musiala wprowadzic  :big lol:

----------


## dr_au

2mm, Zielony ogród - wierzę, bo czasami spotykam się z taką postawą. Zresztą czasami mam wrażenie, że niektórzy wydają pieniądze na dom na zasadzie - im więcej coś kosztuje, tym lepiej. A najlepiej, żeby było widać, że to coś kosztuje. Dla mnie chwalenie się, jak dużo na coś wydałem, jest aberracją. Ktoś, kto płaci więcej za coś, co może mieć taniej (również wybierając dostawcę, miejsce zakupu itp.), jest po prostu głupcem. 

Napiszę również coś, co może wywołać gromy, więc na wszelki wypadek jedno zastrzeżenie - drodzy dyskutanci - proszę nie brać tego do siebie. Bardzo często efekt jest nieproporcjonalny (a niekiedy wręcz odwrotnie proporcjonalny) do włożonych pieniędzy. Bo inwestorowi brakuje gustu i smaku. To oczywiście temat bardzo dyskusyjny i ocenny, ale:

- wybieranie kosztownego w budowie (skomplikowany dach etc.) projektu gotowego jest nieporozumieniem. Żaden z tych projektów nie jest wybitną architekturą. Wybieranie projektu gotowego ma sens, jeżeli komuś zależy na kosztach. Starannie wybudowany dom według prostego projektu będzie ładny. Natomiast wysadzanie się na kosztowny realizacyjnie projekt sensu głębszego nie ma, bo efekt nie będzie współmierny do poniesionych nakładów - pewnego progu i tak się nigdy nie przeskoczy. Żeby ten próg przeskoczyć, trzeba by wysupłać kilkadziesiąt tyś.  na architekta ze średniej lub wyższej półki (lub poszukać młodego i naprawdę zdolnego), a na to tym, którzy "lubią wydawać" szkoda pieniędzy. Nie do końca wiem dlaczego, może dlatego, że nazwisko architekta rodzinie i znajomym, którym chciało by się zaimponować, nic nie powie, natomiast 400 m2 skomplikowanego dachu i najdroższa muszla klozetowa villeroy&boch a i owszem. 

- zasada "im więcej tym lepiej" z reguły się nie sprawdza. A więc jak inwestor wsadza  np. do łazienki tyle dekorów, ile się zmieści, rzeczoną muszlę v&b, designerską armaturę i szał zmysłów z kartongipsu, to nie oznacza, że będzie pięknie. Z reguły oznacza tylko, że będzie "bogato". 

Wystarczy popatrzeć np. tu: http://www.trendir.com/house-design/. Co wyróżnia te domy i wnętrza? Owszem - są zazwyczaj starannie wybudowane z dobrej jakości materiałów. Ale przede wszystkim wyróżnia je talent architekta i smak inwestorów. Przy czym nie wszystkie domy to własność osób posiadających również kartę kredytową VISA Infinite.

----------


## dr_au

prawdziwy.arnika - ja też tak zrobiłem. Za te pieniądze miałbym w nieco gorszym miejscu i nieco dalej działkę i dom w stanie surowym. Do tego jeszcze architekt (z kategorii młody zdolny  :wink: ) i projekt indywidualny. Dlatego siedzę w wątku o domu za 200 tyś  :smile: .

----------


## 2mm

> ......
> 
> Napiszę również coś, co może wywołać gromy, więc na wszelki wypadek jedno zastrzeżenie - drodzy dyskutanci - proszę nie brać tego do siebie. Bardzo często efekt jest nieproporcjonalny (a niekiedy wręcz odwrotnie proporcjonalny) do włożonych pieniędzy. Bo inwestorowi brakuje gustu i smaku. To oczywiście temat bardzo dyskusyjny i ocenny, ale:
> 
> .....
> 
> Wystarczy popatrzeć np. tu: http://www.trendir.com/house-design/. Co wyróżnia te domy i wnętrza? Owszem - są zazwyczaj starannie wybudowane z dobrej jakości materiałów. Ale przede wszystkim wyróżnia je talent architekta i smak inwestorów. Przy czym nie wszystkie domy to własność osób posiadających również kartę kredytową VISA Infinite.


ja tam się zgadzam z tym co napisałeś.....
większość osób budujących domy tak jak napisałeś nawet nie wie co jest VISA Infinite.......

fajne są te domy z tego linku no ale myślę, że każdy kosztował dużo więcej niż 200k i to nie PLN ale USD, EUR czy GBP do wyboru  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## dr_au

> ja tam się zgadzam z tym co napisałeś.....
> większość osób budujących domy tak jak napisałeś nawet nie wie co jest VISA Infinite.......
> 
> fajne są te domy z tego linku no ale myślę, że każdy kosztował dużo więcej niż 200k i to nie PLN ale USD, EUR czy GBP do wyboru


Och i tak i nie. Tzn. pomijam ekstremalne przykłady (np. domki plażowe), ale kilku warto się przyjrzeć. Np. ten:

http://www.trendir.com/house-design/...lm-sweden.html

- brak kosztownych wykończeń elewacji, okna to w większości fixy, nawet te otwierane to nie przesuwki.  
- bardzo tanie schody i poręcze  :wink: ,
- brak dekorów w łazienkach  :wink: .
- mało mebli kuchennych,
- prosty dach  :smile: 
- meble ikea,
- brak kosztownej obudowy kominka, 
- prosta konstrukcja (m. in. mała rozpiętość stropów).
- drzwi wewnętrzne wprawdzie na zamówienie (wysokość!), ale pewnie to zwykła płyta lakierowana.

Do tego kilka kosztownych detali:

- beton lub epoksyd na podłodze,
- ceramika łazienkowa z górnej półki.

Nie mam wystarczającego doświadczenia by powiedzieć to z całą pewnością, ale w mojej ocenie ten dom (160 m2) dało by się wybudować w Polsce w cenie poniżej 2000 zł/m2 w stanie całkowicie wykończonym. A pewnie i na wyposażenie by starczyło. 

Pokazuję ten link i wywnętrzam się z następującego powodu. Śmiem twierdzić, że żeby wybudować coś, co trafi do magazynów wnętrzarskich albo podręczników architektury potrzebne są nie tyle pieniądze (choć oczywiście budżet przekraczający absolutne minimum jest potrzebny), co myślenie i kreatywne podejście. W tym wypadku styl domu została tak dobrany, że jego realizacja była możliwa przy niewielkim budżecie. Zresztą popatrz na podawane w tym wątku zdjęcia domu Zielony Ogród. Nie widać tam żadnych ograniczeń budżetowych, natomiast widać dobrane ze smakiem detale.

Jeżeli natomiast naszym marzeniem jest coś takiego:

http://www.trendir.com/house-design/...me-design.html

(też skądinąd kawałek dobrej architektury), to przy ograniczeniach budżetowych i braku perfekcyjnego wykonawstwa wyjdzie wyłącznie karykatura będąca nowoczesną wariacją na temat "cygańskiego pałacu".

----------


## 2mm

> Och i tak i nie. Tzn. pomijam ekstremalne przykłady (np. domki plażowe), ale kilku warto się przyjrzeć. Np. ten:
> 
> http://www.trendir.com/house-design/...lm-sweden.html
> 
> 
> .............
> 
> Jeżeli natomiast naszym marzeniem jest coś takiego:
> 
> ...


no tak, jakby to powiedzieć, oglądałem nie te domy.......  :wink: 
m.in. właśnie ten który wymieniłeś w drugim linku, bardzo fajny,

zakładam, że tak >5m EUR

----------


## dr_au

> no tak, jakby to powiedzieć, oglądałem nie te domy....... 
> m.in. właśnie ten który wymieniłeś w drugim linku, bardzo fajny,
> 
> zakładam, że tak >5m EUR


Pewnie tak. Ponieważ jednak 5m na dom nie mam, szukam rozwiązań bliższych temu z pierwszego linku  :wink: . Słowem - prostota, prostota i jeszcze raz prostota + efektowny detal tu i tam. Ale zobaczymy, co ostatecznie architektowi wyjdzie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Och i tak i nie. Tzn. pomijam ekstremalne przykłady (np. domki plażowe), ale kilku warto się przyjrzeć. Np. ten:
> 
> http://www.trendir.com/house-design/...lm-sweden.html
> 
> ".


ten dom jest tak pieknie wkomponowany w działkę, że to az niemozliwe. absolutnie nie zmienia pieknego otoczenia. sam dom też jest piekny i czysty, lekki. na pewno nie bardzo drogi.

----------


## ewelina0316

Witam! Jest to możliwe, potwierdzam na własnym przykładzie. My nie mieliśmy praktycznie żadnych oszczędności a wybudowaliśmy dom za 200tys. Najpierw kupiliśmy działkę na kredyt za 25tys, a potem wzięliśmy kredyt hipoteczny 130tys na budowę. Rodzice pomogli na kwotę 30tys. Mamy zrobiony parter 107m z garażem i ogrodzenie. Zostało nam do wykończenia poddasze. Oceniam, że kwota 50tys nam wystarczy. Wszystkie prace wykończeniowe robimy sami. Fachowcy byli tylko do: murowania, dachu i hydrauliki. Reszta prac została zrobiona własnymi siłami i z pomocą rodziny. Reasumując, za 200tys jest możliwa budowa domu ale tylko przy ogromnym wkładzie pracy własnej. Ale warto. Satysfakcja jest ogromna. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## nazwa12

Witam my też wszystko SAMI. Jedynie do zalewania stropu zamówiliśmy firmę. I to jedyna ekipa ,która wjechala na plac. I żeby wybudować tanio to trzeba wszystko. ale to wszystko robić wlasnymi silami. Teraz na wiosnę zrobimy ogrodzenie, oczywiście sami. Brama, furtka, 34 przęsla , kupe roboty, ale sami . Mamy prosty dom , dach dwuspadowy .ale metrażowo duży, przestronny. I nawet za bardzo mi ten dom się nie podoba, bo wygląda jak stodola, ale jest prosty i tani w budowaniu.Napisze jak poprzedniczka Satysfakcja jest ogromna.

----------


## Tomi78__

U mnie bylo tak, ze ekipa robila SSO, ale za takie pieniadze ze sam bym sprzet musial kupic za polowe tego, wiec ja zarabialem pieniadze a oni budowali, czym dalej tym wiecej mojej roboty.
Chociaz samemu czasami moze byc drozej. Jesli za robocizne za posadzki na 90m2 zaplacilem 1000zl, a ich robota napewno lepsza, dokladniejsza, bardziej rowna od mojej, nie bylo sensu samemu.

----------


## Tomi78__

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...owa+mapa+forum

Wpisujcie sie :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## face

a toc gdzie zamierzasz zamieszkac??

----------


## dr_au

> to se tu jeszcze troche posiedzimy....


: )




> u mnie nowoczesnosc i prostota to priorytet,do tego jestem odwazna,czyli nie mam problemu z nietypowym projektem,czy wystrojem....
> natomiast wlasnie w temacie samej bryly domu,jego prostoty,przez co i obnizenia kosztow budowy,staja mi na drodze miejscy architekci wpisujacy do warunkow zabudowy jakies cuda na kiju...glownym takim cudem,ktorego ja osobiscie zdzierzyc nie moge,jest zmuszanie obywatela do budowania spadzistych i pieronsko stromych dachow...ale o tym jest tez juz watek,wiec nie ma co sie tu rozwijac....


Jak dla nie to odreagowanie po czasach kostki polskiej i ułańskiej fantazji w początkach lat 90-tych. Sama jednolitość nie jest zła. Niestety znów poszło w złą stronę.




> teraz troszke sama wpuscilam sie w sidla,kupilam dzialke na osiedlu,ktore ma juz z gory narzucone projekty(no niestety innych pasujacych mi dzialek nigdzie nie bylo)....coz,cos za cos.....
> no i wlasnie dzialka juz jest,projekt dopiero w fazie realizacji,juz mam mniej wiecej wizualizacje tego,co bede musiala zbudowac zachowujac styl,charakter i kolorystyke....no i tak patrze i wyglada mi to na mocna czworke z przodu i chyba bede sie musiala pozegnac z tym watkiem  i isc do watku milionerow 
> 
> zaraz jak bede miala chwilke czasu,to moze uda mi sie cos wkleic


Ale za to będziesz miała coś nie do przecenienia, czyli spójne estetycznie otoczenie. Takich miejsc jest w Polsce niewiele  :sad: .

----------


## tomekwil

Nie sztuką jest wybudować dom za 300, 400, 500 i więcej tyś., każdy to potrafi (kwestia posiadanej gotówki). Sztuką jest właśnie wybudować dom do 200 tyś. Jak ma się już działke to się da, mi się udało. Satysfakcja bezcenna.
P.S.
Fakt, że wkład pracy własnej spory

----------


## michal_mlody

Jestem tutaj nowy i też zamierzam wybudować domek do 200tyś. Myślę, że mi się uda. Działeczka już jest. Dodam, że większość prac wykonam sam z pomocą taty budowlańca. Wiadomo jakaś siła robocza będzie potrzebna. Dwie osoby nie dadzą rady :smile:  Planuje, że dach, instalacje elektryczne i centralne ogrzewanie (może częściowo) wykonają zaprzyjaźnione firmy. 
Pozdrawiam Michał.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## face

a mnie sie podoba :smile: 
nowoczesny taki i zwarty :smile: 

pozostan w tym watku i mnoz wszystko razy 2 i sie zmiescisz w budrzecie 200 tys (x2)  :tongue:

----------


## Tomi78__

> tak,a za wszystko inne zaplace karta mastercard 
> 
> no to uwaga,dom na razie z przodu
> krancowa szeregowka,az ok 170 metrow powierzchni lacznej z garazem plus jakis stryszek...
> z przodu debilowaty maly balkonik(pewnie jakis pare dych w bloto),z boku olaboga!!! w projekcie taras na garazu....kominow widze,ze projektant takze nie pozalowal....wszystko full wypas....
> na szczescie malo okien,ale to niewielkie oszczednosci....
> 
> nie kamieniujcie za bardzo,dawkujcie mi emocje,wrzucam wizualke i ide wypic nerwosol 
> aha,podobno bede mogla zrobic zmiany w projekcie pod siebie przy zachowaniu bla bla bla..ale jeszcze nie wiem co bede mogla,na pewno przyjde sie poradzic....
> ...


za 200 tys dasz rady...










ojro...

----------


## dr_au

> i jeszcze rzuty
> http://www.fmix.pl/zdjecie/2396115/wewnatrz
> 
> ide wziasc druga dawke nerwosolu(wypije za zdrowie projektanta,a potem udam sie na poszukiwanie watku jak zbudowac dom za milion


 :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

Projekt ładny i całkiem funkcjonalny (jak miałbym się czepiać, to klasycznie - mało pomieszczeń gospodarczych, przydało by się gdzieś pralkę schować, może trochę więcej miejsca na jadalnię). Ale rzeczywiście raczej nie za 200 tyś.  :smile: . No i 3 kominy przy zwartej bryle. Hmmm... Nie wysilił się architekt.

----------


## dr_au

> niby tyle metrow,a nie ma tego,tamtego.....
> musze sie zastanowic co z tym fantem zrobic,podobno sa jeszcze inne wersje,ktore sa zaprojektowane posrodku i maja ok 20 metrow mniej uzytkowej,musze zobaczyc czy nie daloby sie zamienic i dostawic zamiast tego....


Strzelałbym, że 250-300.

----------


## Claudii

marzyć trzeba zawsze , za 200 wybudujesz, za drugie tyle wykończysz :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## face

raczej nie znacznie sie zwiekszy, ale na pewno nie o 20x2tys tylko np o ok 10tys

----------


## a.gwozdz

kurczę ja to ciemno widzę za 200tyś ZŁ niestety, masz 170 metrów, niechby było po 1500 za metr to jest 255tyś ale 1500 za metr hm moim zdaniem nierealne, chociaż kto wie ... powodzenia

----------


## Jacekss

> kurczę ja to ciemno widzę za 200tyś ZŁ niestety, masz 170 metrów, niechby było po 1500 za metr to jest 255tyś ale 1500 za metr hm moim zdaniem nierealne, chociaż kto wie ... powodzenia


wg mnie SSZ za tą cene realny jak najbardziej, stan deweloperski - mało realny, chyba że duuuży wkład własny (robocizna)

----------


## lili07

A u nas jak na razie same ekipy, murarze, cieśla, dekarz. A teraz firma od hydrauliki, c. o. oraz elektryk. Do tynków wszelakich również firma,wylewki,okna, drzwi.
No cóż u nas żadnych umiejetności a tym bardziej czasu, a jednak zdecydowaliśmy się na budowę i idzie wszystko całkiem całkiem gitesowo.
Zdolności negocjacyjne jednak to podstawa połowy sukcesu.

----------


## Kicek26

Sporo osób jest które chcą mnie spory dom za nie wielką cenę ... i ja do takich należę ...
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/julka4/index.php <<< taki planuję wybudować i zmieścić się jak w najmniejszej kwocie a ile to będzie kto to wie ...

Sporo będzie samemu (przy pomocy rodziny) czyli fundamenty,ściany,strop a dach na 100% ekipa.
Instalacje to tylko gazową bo nie mam uprawnień, C.O, woda , prąd to nie będzie problem no i później powolutku do końca ...

Zobaczymy pożyjemy ile to będzie ...

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Sporo osób jest które chcą mnie spory dom za nie wielką cenę ... i ja do takich należę ...
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/julka4/index.php <<< taki planuję wybudować i zmieścić się jak w najmniejszej kwocie a ile to będzie kto to wie ...
> 
> Sporo będzie samemu (przy pomocy rodziny) czyli fundamenty,ściany,strop a dach na 100% ekipa.
> Instalacje to tylko gazową bo nie mam uprawnień, C.O, woda , prąd to nie będzie problem no i później powolutku do końca ...
> 
> Zobaczymy pożyjemy ile to będzie ...


śliczny domek, ale niech mi ktoś powie - jeżeli ktoś chce tanio, i dom ma być na działce - jest ogród, jest taras na poziomie "gleby", to po kiego wojtka balkon? do wywieszania kołder? kupa pieniędzy i mostek termiczny, a itak nikt na nim siedzieć nie bedzie, bo na dole, w ogrodzie o niebo przyjemniej. rozumiem w mieście, w bloku albo albo w ciasnej zabudowie. moja mama ma balkon, mówi, że raz na nim była, jak się wprowadzili. siedzi ciągle na tarasie na dole.

----------


## darek63

Witam,

Myślę, że obecnie za 200-250 PLN mały/nieduży  domek można wybudować, taki bez udziwnień, fanaberii i raczej bez piwnicy ....... taki do mieszkania a nie pokazywania rodzinie i znajomym ......
.... przy założeniu, że działkę się miało lub kupi taniutko. No i należy pamiętać, że konsekwencją oczszędzania i ekonomicznego budowania może być konieczność wcześniejszego remontowania coniektórych rzeczy. Coś za coś.
Pobudowałem się za 15-20 tys $ w "dawnych czasach" - epoka "wczesny Balcewrowicz".

----------


## darek63

Witam,

Myślę, że obecnie za 200-250 PLN mały/nieduży  domek można wybudować, taki bez udziwnień, fanaberii i raczej bez piwnicy ....... taki do mieszkania a nie pokazywania rodzinie i znajomym ......
.... przy założeniu, że działkę się miało lub kupi taniutko. No i należy pamiętać, że konsekwencją oszczędzania i ekonomicznego budowania może być konieczność wcześniejszego remontowania coniektórych rzeczy. Coś za coś.
Pobudowałem się za 15-20 tys $ w "dawnych czasach" - epoka "wczesny Balcewrowicz".

Dach radzę wykonać deskując "deska do deski" + papa + blacha.

----------


## face

osobiscie znam przypadki z niedalekiego sasiedztwa gdzie zbudowano domy i wykonczono - taki komunistyczny modernizm - za 5-6 wyplat...
oczywiscie epoka byla troche inna, dewaluacje zlotego itp

----------


## michal_mlody

> śliczny domek, ale niech mi ktoś powie - jeżeli ktoś chce tanio, i dom ma być na działce - jest ogród, jest taras na poziomie "gleby", to po kiego wojtka balkon? do wywieszania kołder? kupa pieniędzy i mostek termiczny, a itak nikt na nim siedzieć nie bedzie, bo na dole, w ogrodzie o niebo przyjemniej. rozumiem w mieście, w bloku albo albo w ciasnej zabudowie. moja mama ma balkon, mówi, że raz na nim była, jak się wprowadzili. siedzi ciągle na tarasie na dole.


Widzę że jesteśmy tego samego zdania. Akurat zajmuję się wykończeniami domków jednorodzinnych i większość z inwestorów twierdzi, że nie potrzebnie robili balkony. Tak jak pisze *Zielony ogród* kupa pieniędzy i mostek termiczny.

----------


## netbet

> do wywieszania kołder? kupa pieniędzy i mostek termiczny,


..balkon powiadasz....
mostek termiczny - zgoda....ale można izolować...

ale kupa pieniędzy???  jak rozumiem owa kupa została wydana przez Ciebie i teraz żałujesz.... bo w przeciwnym razie proszę o kalkulację balkonu.....  

tutaj widzę toczy się bój o udowodnienie że się nie da....
teoretykom dziękuję.

----------


## face

no coz, balkon to nie tylko troche betonu i stali...

u mnie 2 balkony :

barierki 2 tys zl
plytki   480 zl
kleje, fugi 200 zl
izolacje: papa, folia, styrodur-material 250 zl
wylewka: beton + transport  120 zl
hydroizolacja 2 skladnikowa mapei-material  360zl
flizowanie-samo + cokoly 600 zl

suma: 4010 zl za dwa balkony po 5,5 m2 kazdy
czego nie wymienilem zrobione samemu

do tego tynk i ocieplenie od spodu, trzeba balkon zazbroic i zaszalowac, zaszalowac i zrobic wylewke - w kosztach tego nie liczylem bo weszlo w inne etapy badz wykonane samemu - jednak tez to zrobic nalezy

----------


## Pablo lca

Balkon nie jest problemem, koszt też nie jest porażający. Mostek termiczny to takie wielkie słowo którego się boicie jak ognia, a większe mostki macie na poddaszu i o tym nawet nie wiecie. Najprostsza wersja jest w momencie jak strop jest monolityczny, bo nie ma kłopotu z filarami , przezbrojeniami teriwy i innymi zabiegami konstrukcyjnymi które podnoszą koszty. Więcej będzie kosztowała dadaptacja projektu i przeliczenia konstruktora niż sama robota wykonawcy, znam to z własnego doświadczenia .

----------


## netbet

O! ... to rozumiem....

czyli mniej więcej 3,5 stówki za m2 balkonu.... to "aż taka kupa kasy"?

----------


## face

> O! ... to rozumiem....
> 
> czyli mniej więcej 3,5 stówki za m2 balkonu.... to "aż taka kupa kasy"?


jak za nie ogrzewana palarnie to troche sporo :tongue: 
za to powietrze rzeskie :tongue: 

ale nie o to tu chodzi, bo np jesli ktos nie lubi balkonow, badz sa mu zbedne to zawsze jest te 500 zl/m2 balkonu (tyle nalezy przyjac ujmujac calosc prac) jest do przodu :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## face

> Balkon jest to potężny mostek termiczny,którego nie da się dobrze zaizolować i który kosztuję masę pieniędzy !!!


otoz da sie balkon dobrze zaizolowac, mozna takze postawic balkon wolno stojacy na filarach i nie ma zadnego mostku termicznego - jednak jedno i drugie dopiero kosztuje mase pieniedzy i czy w tym rzecz?




> Prosiłbym użytkowników balkonów również o całościowy koszt barierek,płyt,kafelek na balkon,żeby zobaczyć czy nie jest to tylko łabędzi śpiew...


spisalem w poscie wyzej koszt i sposob budowy, w kolejnym spostrzezenia dot.uzytkowania

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja sobie napisałam co myslę o balkonach i pojechałam na imprezę, dzisiaj na kaca włączyłam forum a tu taka dyskusja mnie ominęła... 
ktoś pisał, że wcale nie duzo pieniędzy.... na innym wątku pewnie to byłyby grosze, ale tu ludzie chcą na kuchniach i sprzęcie oszczędzać, więc w tym przypadku balkon to naprawdę zbytek. miałam duzy balkon w bloku i tam była to rzecz nieoceniona. ale na wsi....co ja bym na tym balkonie robiła, skoro mam taras wśród winogron i bazylii?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> ..balkon powiadasz....
> mostek termiczny - zgoda....ale można izolować...
> 
> ale kupa pieniędzy???  jak rozumiem owa kupa została wydana przez Ciebie i teraz żałujesz.... bo w przeciwnym razie proszę o kalkulację balkonu.....  
> 
> tutaj widzę toczy się bój o udowodnienie że się nie da....
> teoretykom dziękuję.


5 tysięcy przy budowie domu za 200 tys. to jest kupa pieniędzy. fakt jestem właści wie teoretykiem, bo mam parterówkę, to tylko doswiadczenia mojej mamy i moje przemyslenia, może głupie. tu wszyscy piszą o minimalizacji kosztów i to tylko taki jeden z tropów, może zamiast rezygnować z fajnej kuchni lepiej zrezygnować z balkonu.... sprawa oczywiście indywidualna, każdy ma swoje marzenia. ja np. uparłam sie na zadaszony taras, a to też koszt - niekoniecznie potrzebny. ale to dla mnie taras w ogrodzie to był priorytet i jeden z powodów, dla których chciałam sie przenieść z miasta na wieś. spędzamy na nim całe lata - wszystkie kawy, goście, czytanie ksiażek, z laptopem tam siedzę....juz tęsknie do wiosny...

----------


## michal_mlody

Dla mnie 4 - 5 tyś to kupa kasy na balkon z którego nie będzie się korzystać. No może pościel wietrzyć.

----------


## Kasia242

> 5 tysięcy przy budowie domu za 200 tys. to jest kupa pieniędzy. fakt jestem właści wie teoretykiem, bo mam parterówkę, to tylko doswiadczenia mojej mamy i moje przemyslenia, może głupie. tu wszyscy piszą o minimalizacji kosztów i to tylko taki jeden z tropów, może zamiast rezygnować z fajnej kuchni lepiej zrezygnować z balkonu.... sprawa oczywiście indywidualna, każdy ma swoje marzenia. ja np. uparłam sie na zadaszony taras, a to też koszt - niekoniecznie potrzebny. ale to dla mnie taras w ogrodzie to był priorytet i jeden z powodów, dla których chciałam sie przenieść z miasta na wieś. spędzamy na nim całe lata - wszystkie kawy, goście, czytanie ksiażek, z laptopem tam siedzę....juz tęsknie do wiosny...


 otóz to!!!
Ta takze pieknie pokazuje ze domek 100m2 jest az nadto duzy do normalnego funkcjonowania...
Balkon? jej to jakis relikt przeszłosci,ma same wady,w hotelu na majorce-tak..ale na wiosce?poroniony pomysl nawt jak niewielkie koszty.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Ja zrobiłem balkon tylko dlatego, żeby mieć na nim kwietniki. Przy okazji zasłoni troszkę drzwi na taras. Każdy ma swoje priorytety.
Myślę, że uda się go wykończyć za dużo mniej niż 5000 zł (jestem tego pewien).

Ale jeżeli ktoś musi ciąć koszty, to rzeczywiście z balkonu można zrezygnować w pierwszej kolejności.

----------


## niktspecjalny

face tak swoja drogą skąd ty to pobierasz?Czy balkon w domku jednorodzinnym to tak bardzo potrzebna rzecz?Niby oszczędzasz a o balkonie piszesz co najmniej jak o dodatkowym np pokoju dziecinnym.

----------


## Jacekss

balkon, jak balkon, dodatkowy element to i kosztuje  :smile:  u siebie akurat mam balkony, może przydadzą się, zrezygnowałbym z nich gdyby nie obawa przed "zepsuciem" widoku domu, przeróbka mogłaby się nie udać i estetycznie dom by ucierpiał  :wink:

----------


## michal_mlody

Kto bogatemu zabroni :big grin:

----------


## Archi100

Kurcze, ale te forum się rozgrzało  :smile: 
Ja miałem podobny problem zastanawiając się nad tym czy budować czy dać sobie spokój. różnica polega na min. na kwotach. Dom większy, działkę kupiłem za gotówkę, a całą budowę chcę skredytować. Dostaliśmy 300 000pln kredytu i za to chcemy wybudować. Pokrewne forum: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...o-zamieszkania
Obecnie mam stan surowy otwarty, brakuje do tego stanu dokończenia docinek dachówki, czyli 2 dni pracy, ale teraz pogoda kiepska i czekamy, kasa wydana na ten etap to: 160 000pln. Nie znam się na budowaniu, robiły to ekipy, i najważniejsze, z czego budowane: Pustaki ceramiczne Porotherm profi, czyli szlifowane na klej a nie na zaprawę, wysoko musiałem wyjść z fundamentami (więc to są dodatkowe koszty) no i dachówka, ceramiczna Roben.
Zresztą można wejść na mój dziennik i sobie dokładnie przeanalizować. 
Myślę, że wiele osób wam dużo podpowiedziało. Kupić działkę i w części ją skredytować, spłacić, a potem zadziałać z budową. Czytajcie wiele na forum i pytajcie tych co już zbudowali a najlepiej fachowców co to wykonują na co dzień. Informacje z tego wszystkiego są NAJDROŻSZE! I jak będziecie wiedzieli sporo to przyniesie wiele oszczędności. Teraz jest taki czas, że materiały budowlane są na niskim poziomie cenowy a i ekip jest sporo. 200 tyś to faktycznie nie jest za dużo, ale jak tylko marzenia są tak ogromne i silne to życie jest po to by je spełniać! Pracę zawsze można zmienić i więcej zarabiać a i samemu wiele można wykonać.
Czynnik jakie mają wpływ na ten wątek:
 - Wiedza!
 - Spryt i umiejętność negocjowania cen
 - Czas i wyrzeczenia
 - szukanie dodatkowych źródeł dochodu
 - Z jakich materiałów będziecie budować
 - Pomoc rodziny i znajomych (nawet przy prostych pracach)
 - No i oczywiście projekt budynku, czym bardziej skomplikowany tym może być droższy (jaki dach i z czego itp.)
 - Upór i walka do końca  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 
Myślę że jak już zaczniecie to i skończycie, kwestia kiedy i jak. Na pewno się uda. Życzę powodzenia i spełniajcie marzenia, bo po to żyjemy.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## michal_mlody

Archi, daszek będzie sporo kosztował no i wykończenia skosów poddasza. Bryła też skomplikowana. Wydaje mi się że do taniego budowania nadają się proste domki w kształcie prostokąta, bez udziwnień z dachem dwuspadowym. Ja zrezygnowałem nawet z okien dachowych :smile:  no ale mam jaskółeczkę.

----------


## Tomi78__

> śliczny domek, ale niech mi ktoś powie - jeżeli ktoś chce tanio, i dom ma być na działce - jest ogród, jest taras na poziomie "gleby", to po kiego wojtka balkon? do wywieszania kołder? kupa pieniędzy i mostek termiczny, a itak nikt na nim siedzieć nie bedzie, bo na dole, w ogrodzie o niebo przyjemniej. rozumiem w mieście, w bloku albo albo w ciasnej zabudowie. moja mama ma balkon, mówi, że raz na nim była, jak się wprowadzili. siedzi ciągle na tarasie na dole.


Ty jedna masz racje, ja juz dawno stwierdzilem ze balkony, jesli mamy taras to straszne marnotrastwo, i wielki mostek term.

----------


## Tomi78__

Sa zapewne wsrod nas ludzie ktorym podoba sie bryla budynku, a jak wiadomo fikusniejsza to dla niektorych ladniejsza, ale co za tym idzie drozsza. Wiec nawet nie ilosc m2 przy tanim budowaniu ma znaczenie ale rowniez skomplikowanosc inwestycji. Ja jestem na tym wątku, chociaz wiem ze za 200tys nie dam rady, ale takie zalozenie mialem pierwotnie, i sam po sobie widze ile pieniedzy moglem na roznych rzeczach zaoszczedzic. Tylko ze z czasem czlowiek ulega pokusie zeby miec troszke lepsze to czy tamto i kwoty rosna. Jesli juz macie dobry, tani w budowie projekt, to nie ulegajcie pokusom ulepszania, bo to kosztuje....

----------


## Kicek26

To jak ktoś nie chcę balkonu lub na nim chcę oszczędzać to najlepiej budować dom parterowy,nie ma zbędnych balkonów,schodów i wielu innych rzeczy ... 
Co prawda taki dom będzie większy ,więcej ław i itp ale może w ogólnym rozrachunku wyjdzie taniej jak z poddaszem. Moim skromnym zdaniem balkon daje sporo uroku domowi, wprowadza jakaś ciekawość do bryły budynku chodź jak już inni wspominali kosztuje pare tyś zł i jakiś mostek termiczny też jest? Ale jeśli ktoś tak oszczędza to nie sądzę by bardzo dobrze ocieplał dom, kupował energooszczędne okna i Bóg wie co jeszcze ? Balkon w bryle to raczej kwestia gustu,ktoś lubi mieć stodołę lub nie i tyle a jak wiadomo o gustach się nie dyskutuje.  

Zanim się podejmie decyzję o realizacji marzenia jakim jest dom należny się zastanowić ile jestem w stanie wyłożyć kasy na stół, na ile sobie mogę pozwolić by spłacać kredyt który zapewne sporo osób musi wysiąść by spełnić to marzenie. Zorientować się po rodzinie,znajomych może ktoś jest w stanie nam pomóc później przy realizacji bo grosz do grosza i się zbiera spora suma. Jak wiem na ile nas stać i na co możemy sobie pozwolić to szukać takiego domu by nam starczyło tych zaplanowanych pięniędzy a nie kupować projekt a potem myśleć co by tu zrobić by go wybudować albo obudzić się w SSO i nie mieć już kasy ... 

Ehh czemu całe życie kręci się koło pieniądza i bez niego nic się nie da zrobić ...

----------


## dr_au

> Balkon nie jest problemem, koszt też nie jest porażający. Mostek termiczny to takie wielkie słowo którego się boicie jak ognia, a większe mostki macie na poddaszu i o tym nawet nie wiecie. Najprostsza wersja jest w momencie jak strop jest monolityczny, bo nie ma kłopotu z filarami , przezbrojeniami teriwy i innymi zabiegami konstrukcyjnymi które podnoszą koszty. Więcej będzie kosztowała dadaptacja projektu i przeliczenia konstruktora niż sama robota wykonawcy, znam to z własnego doświadczenia .


 Można zrobić balkon, tylko po co. W niedużym domu i tak się ie będzie go używać, chyba że jako duży stojak na kwiatki. Więc nie lepiej wydać te pieniądze np. na lepsze płytki piec, wykończenie kuchni czy cokolwiek innego?

----------


## Ar2r

michal_mlody masz też 3 kominy które też kosztują.Kominek też kosztuje.Projekcik fajniutki.
ale ale a gdzie kotłownia?Prąd?

----------


## Claudii

ach , jak zaczęłam stawiać tu pierwsze kroki i przymierzałam się do budowy miałam wielkie nadzieje wybudować domek za 300tys. 
Udało się ! SSZ zamknęłam kwotą 170tys z piwnicami . Niestety w miarę jedzenia apetyt rośnie i do stanu aktualnego wydałam już 380tys a jeszcze brakuje do całkowitego wykończenia .Nie dużo ale tak z 50tys jeszcze i było by na cacy :big grin:

----------


## Tomi78__

oj to zalezy, nie byl bym taki pewny, to zalezy od użytych materialow, jakie stropy jaki dach

----------


## Tomi78__

> jak ktos wczesniej napisal,nie z powodow uzytkowych,a z powodow estetycznych...kwestia oczywiscie gustu....
> no,ale ten watek tematycznie biegnie w kierunku"jak ciac koszty",a nie jak je podnosic,dlatego balkonom zgodnie z tematem mowimy stanowcze nie!


Ja upitolilem dwa balkony i jeden komin, ale zrobilem piwnice, i przez nia nie zmieszcze sie w 200tys

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

poki co w minimalizowaniu wydatkow przy jednoczesnym zaawansowanym dosc stanie wykonczeniowym i braku pracy wlasnej prowadzi Zielony ogrod,a ona ma wlasnie parterowke....
jestem bardzo ciekawa opinii wlascicieli innych wykonczonych juz malych domkow,jednak nie ma ich tu zbyt wielu...

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Ja upitolilem dwa balkony i jeden komin, ale zrobilem piwnice, i przez nia nie zmieszcze sie w 200tys


no wlasnie,Zielony ogrod zrobila piwnice troche inaczej,stad bedzie pewnie ta roznica 50 tys....bardzo jestem ciekawa jak skonczysz,w jakiej rzeczywistej kwocie sie zamkniesz....

----------


## Tomi78__

u mnie coraz dalej  ale do zamieszkania jeszcze daleko.....   szkoda..

----------


## Ar2r

> Nie może a na pewno nie duża parterówka będzie tańsza w budowie niż poddasze


 Kiedyś już chyba ustalono na tym forum że do 100 czy 120 mkw to parterowy a większy to z poddaszem,odnośnie kosztów oczywiście.U mnie przy dosyć dużej powierzchni zabudowy, ok 170 mkw, 5kpln poszło w piach do zasypania fundamentów,Zabolało.

----------


## Tomi78__

Wcale maly domek z poddaszem o pow takiej samej jak parterowka nie jest drozszy, mniej jest scian zew, mniej dachu, mniej ocieplenia, mniej podlogi na gruncie, mniej law i fundamentow. Trzeba pamietac ze im bryla bardziej zblizona do szescianu tym mniej ma przegrod, czytaj taniej jest. Schody i strop w sumie kosztuje mniej niz roznica w cenie dachu w porownaniu obu przypadkow

----------


## face

> face tak swoja drogą skąd ty to pobierasz?Czy balkon w domku jednorodzinnym to tak bardzo potrzebna rzecz?Niby oszczędzasz a o balkonie piszesz co najmniej jak o dodatkowym np pokoju dziecinnym.


a czy napisalem ze balkon potrzebny i niezbedny jak to sugerujesz??podalem nasze koszta poniesone na wykonczenie 2 balkonow i tyle
ja osobiscie nic do balkonow nie mam- chcialismy to mamy a przynajmniej tym ktorzy chca sie zmiescic w kwocie 200 tys z budowa pokazalem gdzie urwac pieniazki

za to jako budowlaniec nie lubie krazacych mitow - np ze balkon to mostek termiczny i ze nie da sie go ocieplic - to nie jest prawda
prawda natomiast jest to ze poprawna izolacja i wykonczenie balkonu kosztuje i to nie malo

----------


## Kicek26

Temat zboczył na porównywanie parterówki a domu z poddaszem a to chyba nie o to chodzi ^^ 
200tys to dla jednych bardzo spora kwota dla innych nie ... w temacie powinno być co można zrobić tańszym kosztem aby zbić te parę zł ...
Np według mnie można zaoszczędzić na ociepleniu ścian fundamentowych, zamiast XPS stosując tańszy styropian najlepiej jakiś Aqua czy coś podobnego.
Wykonanie ław również można zrobić samemu, powoli i dokładnie i już troszkę zł zostanie w kieszeni ...

----------


## Tomi78__

> Oj niebyłbym taki pewny,to nie tylko schody i strop,dochodzi jeszcze zabudowa poddasza,mniejsze koszty ocieplenia dachu/stropu,koszt instalacji i inne.


A stropu na parterem sie nie ociepla?

----------


## face

*kazda budowa ma okreslony budzet, wiec skupmy sie jak sie w tym budzecie zmiescic i gdzie cos urwac aby nie przekroczyc tegoz budzetu*

poprawilem dla Ciebie *niktspecjalny* :tongue: 

ps dzieki za sugestie dot bud(r)zetu :smile:

----------


## face

panowie w sliski temat wkraczamy...dajcie juz spokoj - to glownie od technologii wykonania zalezy ktory rodzaj budynku bedzie tanszy

wazna rzecza jest ze przy przy parterowce wychodzi nam duzo wiekszy dach - przy pow bud 120m2 dach przykrywa ok 130 m2 powierzchni zabudowy
a przy domku z poddaszem dach przykrywa 120m2 powierzchni bud ale juz np tylko 70 m2 powierzchni zabudowy

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

zalezy tez to od miejscowych wuzetek...
jezeli musimy miec dach np minimum 35 stopni,no to w parterze bedzie drogawo
jezeli nie ma okreslonego kata nachylenia,bardziej komfortowo jest budowac parter i miec pelna wysokosc pomieszczen,zamiast skosow...

----------


## Archi100

> Archi, daszek będzie sporo kosztował no i wykończenia skosów poddasza. Bryła też skomplikowana. Wydaje mi się że do taniego budowania nadają się proste domki w kształcie prostokąta, bez udziwnień z dachem dwuspadowym. Ja zrezygnowałem nawet z okien dachowych no ale mam jaskółeczkę.


Już wiem ile będzie kosztował, sam dach to 65 tyś. ale dałoby się dużo taniej gdyśmy zdecydowali się na blachę a nie dachówkę ceramiczną.
I tu masz sporo racji, mój projekt nie należy do tanich, tańsze są mniej skomplikowane. Ja na początku miałem założenie by zbudować za 300 000 tyś. potem zweryfikowałem wartości i dołożyłem jeszcze 50 tyś teraz już wiem że na tym się nie skończy. Wchodziłeś na mój dziennik, widziałeś na jakiem jestem etapie?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> a czy napisalem ze balkon potrzebny i niezbedny jak to sugerujesz??podalem moje koszta poniesone na wykonczenie 2 balkonow i tyle
> ja osobiscie nic do balkonow nie mam- chcialem to mam a przynajmniej tym ktorzy chca sie zmiescic w kwocie 200 tys z budowa pokazalem gdzie urwac pieniazki
> 
> za to jako budowlaniec nie lubie krazacych mitow - np ze balkon to mostek termiczny i ze nie da sie go ocieplic - to nie jest prawda
> prawda natomiast jest to ze poprawna izolacja i wykonczenie balkonu kosztuje i to nie malo


Wybudowałeś chatkę własnymi ręcami.Włożyłeś w to wiele siły i serca.Nie masz kredytu bo ci rodzina pomaga.Masz wszystko co w takim mały pierdolniczku być powinno....Urwałeś pieniążki tam gdzie było można.Nie masz bajerów jak ci z kredytami z zadłużeniem po 500000 zyla.Interesyje mnie tak na koniec ..Co ty kurna se jeszcze taniego w chacie zrobisz....może PC za tysiacza.Jak tak to wymięknę i swoją chałupę rozwalę.

----------


## Archi100

> powiem Ci Archi,ze Twoj projekt jeszcze bardziej mnie przeraza niz moj....
> chesz sie wprowadzic za 300 tys nie majac pojecia o budowaniu?brawo......


Dziękuję za uznanie, ale widzę że nie doczytałaś do końca... Na stan obecny jak już wcześniej pisałem wydałem 160 000 pln, a mam sso. Chciałbym się zmieścić w 350 tyś, ale i tego pewnie braknie...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dziękuję za uznanie, ale widzę że nie doczytałaś do końca... Na stan obecny jak już wcześniej pisałem wydałem 160 000 pln, a mam sso. Chciałbym się zmieścić w 350 tyś, ale i tego pewnie braknie...


Nie obrażaj face ,który pisząc o budżecie......a właśnie o jakim ty mówisz budżecie face?Tym przez "ż" czy "rz"?

----------


## K160

Panowie i Panie, 

Za 200 koła da się zbudować i wykończyć całkiem przyzwoity dom, może być i parterowy , i może też być z poddaszem.  Podstawowa sprawa to nie to czy się da, tylko czy mam siłę i chęci do zrobienia bardzo wielu rzeczy samemu lub z pomocą 2-3 pomocników, i sporadycznie jakiegoś speca.

Ja zbudowałem od zera domeczek o powierzchni zabudowy 35metrów (piwnica, parter, poddasze). Kosztował mnie koło 87 tysi i w kwocie tej mieści się wszystko absolutnie (kuchnia, agd, dach, co, hydraulika, łazienka, elektryka). Absolutnie wszystko.   W tej samej kwocie mogłem mieć większy dom, bo piwnica skradła wiele czasu i kasy, a można to było przeznaczyć na większą powierzchnię zabudowy.  Dodam , że mam bardzo trudne warunki, bardzo drogi region, fatalny dojazd.   Dodam ponadto , że to moja pierwsza budowa w życiu, więc kilka kosztownych błędów popełniłem i miałem kilku partaczy.  

200 tysi daje duży zapas, przy prostym projekcie, bez szaleństw w wykończeniówce, przy stropie drewnianym lub drewniano betonowym jak u NJerzego. Przy dużym zaangażowaniu własnych rąk i czasu. To jest w 100% osiągalne. Sam położyłem gresy, zrobiłem hydraulikę, kryłem dach, tynkowałem, szalowałem....to wszystko jest w miarę proste. Wszystkie odpowiedzi są na tym forum.

Trzeba tylko chcieć.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> w tym watku chodzi o to,jak zrobic,aby poskromic apetyt i najesc sie za pieniadze,ktore zalozylismy...
> przegladajac Twoj dziennik,na dzien dobry moge wskazac rzeczy na kwote pi razy oko 50 tys zl,ktore nie sa istotne,stanowia tylko jakies aspekty kosmetyczne dla Ciebie,natomiast nie maja wplywu na jakosc czy komfort mieszkania
> 
> zreszta sama pisalas
> 
> dodac do tego jeszcze pare niepotrzebnych rzeczy przy wykonczeniowce,moze wyjsc baaardzo okragla sumka....
> 
> ten watek nie jest od straszenia inwestorow,tylko od utwierdzania ich w przekonaniu,ze moga miec wlasne 4 katy za niewielkie pieniadze....


Bez balkonów ,KZPŁW,PG,PC.....mogę tak jeszcze ...ale czy to ma sens????Porywamy się na dom to porywajmy się z kasą. nie smarujmy d..... szkłem by potem  płakać.Jeśli wujek Zygmunt i szwagier Rychu i wszystkie inne pomagiery nam odmówią to tak jak face podwińmy rękawy i dajmy z siebie wszystko.Zróbmy se gniazdo 150 m2 za 200000.Będzie to dom pasywny 3lub 5 litrowy z zabudowanym poddaszem dwoma łazienkami by se w razie wu w kuwetę nie srulić.Umeblowany elementami z taniego marketu,z urządzeniem do pozyskiwania energii za grosze.Wycieplonym na maksa by nam ciepełko nie spierdzielało.Kto buduje prawdziwy dom a nie stodołę to wie ile kasy trzeba by tam jakoś żyć.

serdecznie pozdrawiam tych co w chałupę wsadzili już 400000 i wyżej

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Panowie i Panie, 
> 
> Za 200 koła da się zbudować i wykończyć całkiem przyzwoity dom, może być i parterowy , i może też być z poddaszem.  Podstawowa sprawa to nie to czy się da, tylko czy mam siłę i chęci do zrobienia bardzo wielu rzeczy samemu lub z pomocą 2-3 pomocników, i sporadycznie jakiegoś speca.
> 
> Ja zbudowałem od zera domeczek o powierzchni zabudowy 35metrów (piwnica, parter, poddasze). Kosztował mnie koło 87 tysi i w kwocie tej mieści się wszystko absolutnie (kuchnia, agd, dach, co, hydraulika, łazienka, elektryka). Absolutnie wszystko.   W tej samej kwocie mogłem mieć większy dom, bo piwnica skradła wiele czasu i kasy, a można to było przeznaczyć na większą powierzchnię zabudowy.  Dodam , że mam bardzo trudne warunki, bardzo drogi region, fatalny dojazd.   Dodam ponadto , że to moja pierwsza budowa w życiu, więc kilka kosztownych błędów popełniłem i miałem kilku partaczy.  
> 
> 200 tysi daje duży zapas, przy prostym projekcie, bez szaleństw w wykończeniówce, przy stropie drewnianym lub drewniano betonowym jak u NJerzego. Przy dużym zaangażowaniu własnych rąk i czasu. To jest w 100% osiągalne. Sam położyłem gresy, zrobiłem hydraulikę, kryłem dach, tynkowałem, szalowałem....to wszystko jest w miarę proste. Wszystkie odpowiedzi są na tym forum.
> 
> Trzeba tylko chcieć.


Wybacz mi i na wstępie cię przeproszę.Co ty w tym domku masz????????Coś co pozwoli ci w nim żyć "bezpiecznie i zdrowo".

----------


## compi

35m2 zabudowy????

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## mateoosh

> Kurcze, ale te forum się rozgrzało 
> Ja miałem podobny problem zastanawiając się nad tym czy budować czy dać sobie spokój. różnica polega na min. na kwotach. Dom większy, działkę kupiłem za gotówkę, a całą budowę chcę skredytować. Dostaliśmy 300 000pln kredytu i za to chcemy wybudować. Pokrewne forum: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...o-zamieszkania
> Obecnie mam stan surowy otwarty, brakuje do tego stanu dokończenia docinek dachówki, czyli 2 dni pracy, ale teraz pogoda kiepska i czekamy, kasa wydana na ten etap to: 160 000pln. Nie znam się na budowaniu, robiły to ekipy, i najważniejsze, z czego budowane: Pustaki ceramiczne Porotherm profi, czyli szlifowane na klej a nie na zaprawę, wysoko musiałem wyjść z fundamentami (więc to są dodatkowe koszty) no i dachówka, ceramiczna Roben.
> Zresztą można wejść na mój dziennik i sobie dokładnie przeanalizować. 
> 
> Myślę, że wiele osób wam dużo podpowiedziało. Kupić działkę i w części ją skredytować, spłacić, a potem zadziałać z budową. Czytajcie wiele na forum i pytajcie tych co już zbudowali a najlepiej fachowców co to wykonują na co dzień. Informacje z tego wszystkiego są NAJDROŻSZE! I jak będziecie wiedzieli sporo to przyniesie wiele oszczędności. Teraz jest taki czas, że materiały budowlane są na niskim poziomie cenowy a i ekip jest sporo. 200 tyś to faktycznie nie jest za dużo, ale jak tylko marzenia są tak ogromne i silne to życie jest po to by je spełniać! Pracę zawsze można zmienić i więcej zarabiać a i samemu wiele można wykonać.
> Czynnik jakie mają wpływ na ten wątek:
>  - Wiedza!
>  - Spryt i umiejętność negocjowania cen
> ...


hej,
z doswiadczenia powiem, ze wykonczenie domu za 140tys jest takze niemalym wyzwaniem. Ja budowalem pierwszy raz w zyciu i oczywiscie nie uniknalem kosztownych pomylek ... ale jednak wykonczenie domu od SSO kosztowalo mnie ponad 250k, nie liczac wyposazenie wnetrz ... i nie mam zadnych luksusow ...

SSZ wyszedl u mnie 200k.

ale

Pracuje ze mna facet, buduje dom 100m2. Praktycznie wszystko robi sam, chyba tylko dach ktos mu robil i instalacje. Na te chwile wydal (wraz z dzialka) 140k i juz mieszka od pol roku. Tak wiec jest to mozliwe.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Bez balkonów ,KZPŁW,PG,PC.....mogę tak jeszcze ...ale czy to ma sens????Porywamy się na dom to porywajmy się z kasą. nie smarujmy d..... szkłem by potem  płakać.Jeśli wujek Zygmunt i szwagier Rychu i wszystkie inne pomagiery nam odmówią to tak jak face podwińmy rękawy i dajmy z siebie wszystko.Zróbmy se gniazdo 150 m2 za 200000.Będzie to dom pasywny 3lub 5 litrowy z zabudowanym poddaszem dwoma łazienkami by se w razie wu w kuwetę nie srulić.Umeblowany elementami z taniego marketu,z urządzeniem do pozyskiwania energii za grosze.Wycieplonym na maksa by nam ciepełko nie spierdzielało.Kto buduje prawdziwy dom a nie stodołę to wie ile kasy trzeba by tam jakoś żyć.
> 
> serdecznie pozdrawiam tych co w chałupę wsadzili już 400000 i wyżej


nic na to nie poradzę, że mój dom kosztował tylko 200 tys. drozej sie nie dało - wszystko robiły legalne firmy, materiały nie najgorsze (zostało mi jeszcze jakieś 20-30 lat zycia jeżeli nie zachoruję, nie powinno sie rozsypać), przypada mi 50 m2 na domownika, co ja na to poradzę, że lubie prostotę, a reszte kasy wydałam na wycieczki, nawet gdybym miała 400 tys. to nie wydałabym tyle na dom bo po co....a czym sie rózni prawdziwy dom od stodoły? bo ja mam stodołe zapewne...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> nikspecjalny,nie dazymy do tego,zeby przekonac innych,ze za 200 tys mozna miec super dom 150 metrow....
> tak naprawde watek udowodnil,ze mozemy w tej kwocie mowic o prostych brylach,bez garazu,do 100 metrow maksymalnie,bez uszczerbku na jakosci.....
> wpisy osob,ktore przychodza i mowia,a ja to mialem przeznaczone 300,a wydalem 500 i to w kredycie nic tutaj nie wnosza.....
> najbardziej zainteresowani watkiem sa Ci,ktorzy nie chca lub nie moga dostac kredytu,a chcieliby miec gdzie swoje lozko wstawic i po prostu sobie zyc bez np tesciowej za sciana....


Bardzo ładnie to opisałaś.Przepraszam.Ale jeśli pozwolisz tylko wyjaśnię.Za 200000 zł bez kredytu to wybacz ale to nie będzie dom naszych oczekiwań marzeń......Czyli chcielibyśmy ale funduszy brak.Prawda jest bolesna bo jak spojrzymy na domy ,które wybudowane są na miarę domów z przyszłością to te we własnym zakresie gdzie np wujek Mirek  dołożył wszelkich starań i wyszło to co wyszło to te domy są "inne inaczej".Spieramy się czy PC czy solar, czy PG czy śmieciuch z zasobnikiem-podajnikiem paliwa stałego,itp.To odważni ludzie ,którzy tu na FM mogą otwarcie pisać ,że ich domy w dobie 21 wieku spełniają wszelkie bezpieczne normy by mogły w nich mieszkać nasz np dzieci.

----------


## 2mm

> Ja zbudowałem od zera domeczek o powierzchni zabudowy *35metrów* (piwnica, parter, poddasze). Kosztował mnie koło 87 tysi i w kwocie tej mieści się wszystko absolutnie (kuchnia, agd, dach, co, hydraulika, łazienka, elektryka). Absolutnie wszystko.


*35 mkw????????????*





generalnie cała ta dyskusja zmierza donikąd

----------


## face

> Nie obrażaj face ,który pisząc o budżecie......a właśnie o jakim ty mówisz budżecie face?Tym przez "ż" czy "rz"?


oj oj joj...palnalem sobie bleda spieszac sie na skoki, w koncu wyszlo na Twoje :smile: 
ale gafa, woo :tongue: 

spieszem poprawic :smile:

----------


## nazwa12

> Bez balkonów ,KZPŁW,PG,PC.....mogę tak jeszcze ...ale czy to ma sens????Porywamy się na dom to porywajmy się z kasą. nie smarujmy d..... szkłem by potem  płakać.Jeśli wujek Zygmunt i szwagier Rychu i wszystkie inne pomagiery nam odmówią to tak jak face podwińmy rękawy i dajmy z siebie wszystko.Zróbmy se gniazdo 150 m2 za 200000.Będzie to dom pasywny 3lub 5 litrowy z zabudowanym poddaszem dwoma łazienkami by se w razie wu w kuwetę nie srulić.Umeblowany elementami z taniego marketu,z urządzeniem do pozyskiwania energii za grosze.Wycieplonym na maksa by nam ciepełko nie spierdzielało.Kto buduje prawdziwy dom a nie stodołę to wie ile kasy trzeba by tam jakoś żyć.
> 
> serdecznie pozdrawiam tych co w chałupę wsadzili już 400000 i wyżej


Witam proszę nie obrażać tych co mają stodolę. Chcialbyś taką stodolę, 240m 8 pokoi,w tym salon 50m ,dwa kominki góra,dól,podlogówka na calości,dwie kuchnie, dwie lazienki i nie będę się dalej chwalila.Stodola wybudowana za psie pieniądze, a komfort i przestrzeń do pozazdroszczenia.A ludzie budują się na pokaz, nie ważne że przez x lat splacają kredyt . To jest temat rzeka i nie ma się co spierać.

----------


## fantomek24

witam wszystkich, my mamy podobny dylemat wiec pozwolilem sobie napisać w tym wątku z prośbą o realne odpowiedzi. Stan faktyczny wygląda tak: okolice Warszawy, posiadamy mieszkanie o wartości rynkowej ok 250 tys., oboje z żoną pracujemy, zarobki ok 5 tys, dwójka małych dzieci w wieku przedszkolnym, ok 40 tys oszczędności. Mamy wstępny pomysł na budowę domku wymarzonego dwurodzinnego na dole tescie a my na górze, wówczs dom ok 200m2 dwa niezależne wejscia, lub druga opcja blizniak niewielki powiedzmy 2x120m2, działki nie posiadamy, rozglądalismy się koszt działki wielkości ok 800 m to 300 tys zł. nieuzbrojona - prąd od sasiada ok 30m, woda musiałabybyć studnia, i zbiornik szambo. Do szkoły odleglosc ok 1,5km do stacji PKP dojazd do centrum Wwy odleglosc ok 2 km. To by był stan faktyczny dodam ze stolności budolanych nie posiadamy więc robilibyśmy to ekipami. I teraz dwie opcje pierwsza to zakup na kredyt na współkę z teściami tej działki wiec na głowe po 150 tys. i pomału budowa powiedzmy przez 3 lata, a druga opcja to kredyt sprzedaż lub wynajem obecnych mieszkań i budowa w ciągu roku. Pytanie: która z opcji jest lepsza? i jaki byłby koszt budowy takiej inwestycji a) dom jednorodzinny ok 200 m2 z dwoma wejsciami, b)mały bliźniak o którym pisalem w stanie deweloperskim z ogrodzeniem i kostką wokół. dziękuje

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> jaki byłby koszt budowy takiej inwestycji


fantomek24,zapoznaj sie z watkiem

sposobem gospodarczym,przy zachowaniu prostoty projektu koszt domu powinien wyjsc okolo 2 tys metr

----------


## face

> Wybudowałeś chatkę własnymi ręcami.Włożyłeś w to wiele siły i serca.Nie masz kredytu bo ci rodzina pomaga.Masz wszystko co w takim mały pierdolniczku być powinno....Urwałeś pieniążki tam gdzie było można.Nie masz bajerów jak ci z kredytami z zadłużeniem po 500000 zyla.Interesyje mnie tak na koniec ..Co ty kurna se jeszcze taniego w chacie zrobisz....może PC za tysiacza.Jak tak to wymięknę i swoją chałupę rozwalę.


a Cie tak boli ze nam rodzina pomogla w budowie??otoz ja taka mam rodzine, nie tylko do zdjec jest chetna ale i do pomocy :smile: 
swoja droga odwdzieczyli sie za nasza pomoc, ktorej udzielilismy im wczesniej i tyle :smile: prosic nikogo nie musialem, sami zaproponowali :smile: 
mamy swoj pierdolnik maly z ktorego jestesmy zadowoloni i tyle - czy to Cie rowniez w jakos sposob pobolewa??ze udalo nam sie dzieki uporowi, ze znam sie akurat na budownictwie i wiem gdzie i jak moge oszczedzac??ze pracujac w branzy znam tanie i dobre ekipy i z nich wlasnie korzystalem??ze akurat potrafie wycenic dana robote i wiem ile jest ona warta??
ze nie mam dwoch rak lewych i pracy ciezkiej sie nie boje??ze postawiony sobie cel potrafie zrealizowac??
zrobie *se*(nam) jeszcze tanie reku i kominek do tego...tez Cie to bedzie bolalo??ze zrobie samemu??wystarczy troche checi i wolnego czasu :smile: 

a swoja droga to zupelnie nie wiem do czego zmierzasz swymi postami

to ze Tobie sie nie udalo, badz miales inne potrzeby i cele nie wnosi nic do tego watku

ja mam w dupie po prostu mega palacyki z pokreconymi dachami stawiane by podniesc i podkreslic swoj status w okolicy - zreszta jedynie chyba u zlodzei

lubie prostote i styl nie wyrozniajacy sie zbytnio z okolicznych zabudowan i nie mieszajacy w krajobrazie - a ze przy mych upodobaniach dodatkowo oszczedzilismy sporo na budowie, to swiadczy jedynie na ma korzysc i o slusznosci wybranej przeze mnie drogi

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

rzeczywiscie zaczyna sie robic mocno nie na temat,przez co zainteresowani maja problem z przebrnieciem przez watek....
moze wrocmy do istoty rzeczy....

----------


## Zielony ogród

> ...................To odważni ludzie ,którzy tu na FM mogą otwarcie pisać ,że ich domy w dobie 21 wieku spełniają wszelkie bezpieczne normy by mogły w nich mieszkać nasz np dzieci.


o tak, bardzo odwazni sa ludzie, którzy myslą, że ich dzieci będą chciały mieszkac w ich domach. Czy dzisiejsi młodzi chcą mieszkać w domach ich rodziców z lat 80-tych? no chyba że nie mają wyjścia. Ja rozpoczełam budowe w momencie, gdy moje jedyne dziecko sie wyprowadziło do wielkiego miasta, i co, ona ma teraz czekać az ja umrę i zająć mój dom? przeciez do tego czasu ona sama sie urządzi, a ja wole jej dać 200 tys. do reki niz zmuszac ja do mieszkania ze mną w domu za 400 tys. Teraz rzadko sie zdarzają domy wielopokoleniowe, a co dopiero w przyszłosci. No i ja chcę mieszkac na wsi, a moja córka nieeee. Ale nie mówię, oczywiscie rózne sa dzieci, wiadomo.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Jako ze to mój pierwszy post Witam wszystkich!
> Wraz z żoną mocno zastanawiamy sie nad budowa domu jednorodzinnego o wielkości ok. 110m2.
> Sęk w tym ze nie mamy praktycznie żadnych oszczednosci (15 tyś) ani działki pod budowe.
> Do rzeczy na oku mamy działke o wymiarach 23 na 49m za ok 30 tys. Łaczne dochodzy moje i żony na reke to ok 3300zł.
> Zastanawiamy sie wogóle czy jest sens strartowac z naszymi dochodami na taka inwestycje czy nie przerośnie to naszych możliwości???
> Dom budowany byłby systemem gospodarczym, mam szwagra który dużo by mi pomógł. Na oku nie mamy jeszcze zadnego konkretnego projektu.
> Wczesniej zastanawialismy sie nad zakupem domu z rynku wtórnego ale ceny takich domów to juz kosmos przykladowo dom 150,2 do drobnego remontu zaczyna sie od 300 tys wiec mocno myslimy nad budowa. Narazie mamy gdzie mieszkac(u rodziców)
> Jeśli pomyliłem działy z góry przepraszam. Prosze Was o jakies dobre  i szczere rady.


cytuje pierwszy post ...... chyba spłoszylismy autora watku, bo sie pojawia
sadek pisze, że dom do drobnego remontu 150m2 to 300 tys. zł
więc to wcale nie tak drogo, bo wychodzi 2 tys/m2 plus działka gratis, i bez kłopoty
ale pytanie, co to za dom, iczy on musi mieć az 150m
jeżeli sadek potrzebuje domu 150 m2, to razem  z działka moim skromnym zdaniem za200 tys. tego nie zrobi

----------


## Zielony ogród

.. bo sie *nie* pojawia, oczywiście,

----------


## dr_au

Jeszcze jedna uwaga - bo tego się z reguły nie bierze pod uwagę. Przy poddaszu każde załamanie powierzchni dachowej kosztuje. Nie tylko ze względu na bardziej skomplikowaną konstrukcję dachu i konieczność zrobienia wszystkich gąsiorów, koszty itp., ale ze względu na istotnie wyższe koszty wykończenia. Rosną wówczas koszty robocizny, jest też więcej odpadów (wełna, regipsy) i elementów montażowych.

----------


## Zielony ogród

sadek pisze o 110 m2 i działce za 30 tys, czyli razem potrzebowałby na spokojnie 250 tys. jeżeli juz wybierze projekt, to jakiś fachowiec powienien go wycenic i podpowiedzieć ,na czym mozna zaoszczędzić. jeżeli wyjdzie za drogo - wycenic inny projekt, i aż do skutku. my mielismy podobne dylematy, żeby "odgonic bóla" po prostu kupilismy tylko działke i grillowalismy tam 5 lat.....aż plany sie skrystalizowały i az córka dorosła i sie wyniosła

----------


## dr_au

> Już wiem ile będzie kosztował, sam dach to 65 tyś. ale dałoby się dużo taniej gdyśmy zdecydowali się na blachę a nie dachówkę ceramiczną.
> I tu masz sporo racji, mój projekt nie należy do tanich, tańsze są mniej skomplikowane. Ja na początku miałem założenie by zbudować za 300 000 tyś. potem zweryfikowałem wartości i dołożyłem jeszcze 50 tyś teraz już wiem że na tym się nie skończy. Wchodziłeś na mój dziennik, widziałeś na jakiem jestem etapie?


Obejrzałem Twój projekt. Jest jedna rzecz o której trzeba pamiętać - wprawdzie powierzchni użytkowej jest u Ciebie niecałe 150 m2, ale za to powierzchni netto już 220 m2. Oczywiście metr^2 garażu czy strychu kosztuje mniej niż m2 np. łazienki czy strychu na etapie wykończeniówki, ale za to koszty stawiania murów i przykrywania są takie same. Przestrzeń pod skosami, choć nie jest w pełni funkcjonalna (wysokośc) też kosztuje.

----------


## dr_au

> Dziękuję za uznanie, ale widzę że nie doczytałaś do końca... Na stan obecny jak już wcześniej pisałem wydałem 160 000 pln, a mam sso. Chciałbym się zmieścić w 350 tyś, ale i tego pewnie braknie...


Wyszło ci mniej więcej 720 zł za m2 powierzchni netto SSO. Jeżeli wybuduję SSO w takiej cenie za m2 powierzchni netto, to sobie dobry koniaczek kupię.

----------


## 2mm

> o tak, bardzo odwazni sa ludzie, którzy myslą, że ich dzieci będą chciały mieszkac w ich domach. Czy dzisiejsi młodzi chcą mieszkać w domach ich rodziców z lat 80-tych? no chyba że nie mają wyjścia. Ja rozpoczełam budowe w momencie, gdy moje jedyne dziecko sie wyprowadziło do wielkiego miasta, i co, ona ma teraz czekać az ja umrę i zająć mój dom? przeciez do tego czasu ona sama sie urządzi, a ja wole jej dać 200 tys. do reki niz zmuszac ja do mieszkania ze mną w domu za 400 tys. *Teraz rzadko sie zdarzają domy wielopokoleniowe, a co dopiero w przyszłosci*. No i ja chcę mieszkac na wsi, a moja córka nieeee. Ale nie mówię, oczywiscie rózne sa dzieci, wiadomo.


domy wielopokoleniowe są nieporozumieniem. 
to było może i dobre w tzw. socjalizmie czy jak to zwać. Wtedy była taka a nie inna potrzeba itp. Pozostałością po tym są wielkie, dwu- trzy- cztero- kondygnacyjne budowle, obowiązkowo z balkonikami, piwnicą, z reguły nieotynkowane bo juz kasy zabrakło itp. 
Obecnie nie jestem w stanie zrozumieć jak można  w ogóle planować budowanie domu w którym będzie mieszkała teściowa czy też mamusia......?????? Ktoś tu zadał pytanie o budowaniu takiego domu......... no comments

W dzisiejszych realiach dzieci nie będą mieszkać na wsi, generalnie w każdym rozwiniętym kraju trwa migracja ludzi ze wsi do miasta bo to miasto daje możliwość rozwoju pracy, pieniędzy itp. Na wieś to można się wyprowadzić na emeryturę (jak coś takiego za ileś lat jeszcze będzie ale to już osobny temat.....)

----------


## dr_au

niktspecjalny - nie wiem, po co się pienisz. Przecież to jest prosty problem alokacji środków. Masz z góry zadaną kwotę. W tej kwocie masz: a) wybudować i wprowadzić się, b) optymalnie wykorzystać środki. Jak ta zadana kwota jest niewielka, albo "na styk", to:

- metraż (uwzględniając wszystkie skosy, garaże, pomieszczenia gospodarcze itp.) ma być dobrany do możliwości, a nie na odwrót.
- wycinasz balkony, skomplikowane dachy, wykusze, podcienia i inne elementy "szpanu" oraz kosztowne instalacje o czasie zwrotu dłuższym niż 8-10 lat (bo finansowanie też kosztuje). Zaoszczędzone w ten sposób środki przeznaczasz na przyzwoite materiały i staranne wykończenie.

W ten sposób postąpiła Zielony Ogród. I co? Ma ładny dom, szybko wybudowany w założonym budżecie. Bez wkładu pracy własnej (fizycznej, bo pozostaje praca organizacyjna) i pomocy szwagrów.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> niktspecjalny - nie wiem, po co się pienisz. Przecież to jest prosty problem alokacji środków. Masz z góry zadaną kwotę. W tej kwocie masz: a) wybudować i wprowadzić się, b) optymalnie wykorzystać środki. Jak ta zadana kwota jest niewielka, albo "na styk", to:
> 
> - metraż (uwzględniając wszystkie skosy, garaże, pomieszczenia gospodarcze itp.) ma być dobrany do możliwości, a nie na odwrót.
> - wycinasz balkony, skomplikowane dachy, wykusze, podcienia i inne elementy "szpanu" oraz kosztowne instalacje o czasie zwrotu dłuższym niż 8-10 lat (bo finansowanie też kosztuje). Zaoszczędzone w ten sposób środki przeznaczasz na przyzwoite materiały i staranne wykończenie.
> 
> W ten sposób postąpiła Zielony Ogród. I co? Ma ładny dom, szybko wybudowany w założonym budżecie. Bez wkładu pracy własnej (fizycznej, bo pozostaje praca organizacyjna) i pomocy szwagrów.


no dzieki, ładnie to opisałeś, ja nie wymyslałam żadnego domu marzeń, tylko chciałam mieszkać  w konkretnym miejscu za konkretną kwotę. bez ideologii, bo za stara jestem, i nie interesuje mnie, co z moim domem będzie sie działo po mojej smierci. to tak jakby kupować mieszkanie w mieście w bloku majac konkretne pieniądze, bez cudowania z marzeniami. Bo marzenia....hmm to stary dom w Toskanii otoczony gajem oliwnym. Nie da rady, jedynie bazylie moge sobie posiać

----------


## Zielony ogród

sa takie przypadki. ja znam taka kochajaca sie naprawdę dużą rodzinę (matka i 3 córki), że wszyscy pobudowali małe domki blisko siebie na jednej działce (4 rodziny). wszyscy bez przewrwy nawzajem u siebie siedzą, ale każdy domek jest niezależny. naprawdę fajna rodzina. 
co i tak nie wpływa na wielkość posiadanych środków na budowę, chyba że rodzina sie dołozy....

----------


## 2mm

> 2mm...wydaje mi sie,ze to juz za daleko posunieta krytyka.....
> nie pryszlo Ci do glowy,ze rodzice np sa chorzy i ktos chce sie nimi zajac?
> albo zwyczajnie sie tak bardzo kochaja,ze zyc bez siebie nie moga...coz...zdarza sie i tak


to nie jest krytyka tylko stwierdzenie faktu.

nie chcę wdawać się w dyskusję bo wywiąże się pyskówka

----------


## Zielony ogród

no i to sa zupełnie rózne sytuacje - gdy młodzi ludzie chca wziąć do siebie rodziców, co jest oczywiste w pewnych przypadkach, ale co innego, gdy młodzi ludzie buduja duzy dom licząc na to, że dzieci z nimi zostana.

----------


## EZS

Nie karmić trola

Niktspecjalny - NS- od lat mąci w wątkach. Dajcie spokój

----------


## Tomi78__

własnie widac, ze mąci.........

----------


## Archi100

> Wyszło ci mniej więcej 720 zł za m2 powierzchni netto SSO. Jeżeli wybuduję SSO w takiej cenie za m2 powierzchni netto, to sobie dobry koniaczek kupię.


 :smile:  dr_au, podniosłem ściankę kolankową na poddaszu do 1,20 i przez ten ruch (prawie nie świadomy) uzyskałem nagle 210 metrów powierzchni użytkowej, bo skosy się podniosły i przez to jednocześnie pomieszczenia na górze się powiększyły  :smile:  i to zaboli przy wykańczaniu... Ta cyfra to z garażem, ale bez strychu który też mam bo zmieniłem delikatnie kąt dachu i wydłużyłem krokwie  :smile:  co spowodowało wyższe miejsce między czubkiem dachu a sufitem na poddaszu  :smile: . Nie duży ten strych, ale choinkę np. się wrzuci i kilkanaście kartonów  :smile: 
Jedno jest pewne, gdybym wybrał projekt z dachem dwuspadowym na pewno bym miał duuużo taniej..

----------


## michal_mlody

> michal_mlody masz też 3 kominy które też kosztują.Kominek też kosztuje.Projekcik fajniutki.
> ale ale a gdzie kotłownia?Prąd?


 Forumowiczu nie wiem czy dokładnie czytałeś mój dziennik budowy. Z kominka zrezygnowałem, wentylacja będzie mechaniczna a komin tylko będzie w kotłowni(jeden spalinowy i wentylacja)

----------


## michal_mlody

> Już wiem ile będzie kosztował, sam dach to 65 tyś. ale dałoby się dużo taniej gdyśmy zdecydowali się na blachę a nie dachówkę ceramiczną.
> I tu masz sporo racji, mój projekt nie należy do tanich, tańsze są mniej skomplikowane. Ja na początku miałem założenie by zbudować za 300 000 tyś. potem zweryfikowałem wartości i dołożyłem jeszcze 50 tyś teraz już wiem że na tym się nie skończy. Wchodziłeś na mój dziennik, widziałeś na jakiem jestem etapie?


Napiszę szczerze że NIE. Powiem tak że ciężko ogarnąć wszystkie tematy i dzienniki :smile:  zaraz sobie luknę, w sumie to nie interesuję się dachami wielospadowymi :smile:

----------


## sadek125

Witam ponownie!
Przetarg na działke za kilka dni. Kilka pytań.
Jakie koszta oprócz samej działki na mnie czekają?
Wiem że notariusz (ile mniej wiecej może zgarnąć?), podatek od czynności cywilno-prawnej 2%(jak się mylę proszę mnie poprawić). 
Czy oprócz w/w kosztów są jeszcze jakieś?
Działka jest wystawiana na przetarg przez gminę. Przeznaczenie w planie zagosp. przest. to Teren zabudowy jednorodzinnej.wolna od zabudowy.

----------


## dr_au

> Witam ponownie!
> Przetarg na działke za kilka dni. Kilka pytań.
> Jakie koszta oprócz samej działki na mnie czekają?
> Wiem że notariusz (ile mniej wiecej może zgarnąć?), podatek od czynności cywilno-prawnej 2%(jak się mylę proszę mnie poprawić). 
> Czy oprócz w/w kosztów są jeszcze jakieś?
> Działka jest wystawiana na przetarg przez gminę. Przeznaczenie w planie zagosp. przest. to Teren zabudowy jednorodzinnej.wolna od zabudowy.


Tu masz kalkulator:

http://www.money.pl/banki/kalkulatory/koszty/

Z notariuszem możesz się targować.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie karmić trola
> 
> Niktspecjalny - NS- od lat mąci w wątkach. Dajcie spokój



Choć nie powinienem....nie potrafisz rozmawiać ...nic nie wnosisz..Pierdłeś i co ......JESTEŚ WIELKI...................wa.......l si..............łach........Napiszę szyfrem byś się domyślał.

Ale pozdrowię cie by emocje twoje dały upust głupocie.Domu za 200000 nie da się wybudować...Będę to powtarzał do skutku,a teraz jak ceny skaczą to ludziki którzy podejmą to wyzwanie przepadną z kretesem.

----------


## dr_au

> dr_au, podniosłem ściankę kolankową na poddaszu do 1,20 i przez ten ruch (prawie nie świadomy) uzyskałem nagle 210 metrów powierzchni użytkowej, bo skosy się podniosły i przez to jednocześnie pomieszczenia na górze się powiększyły  i to zaboli przy wykańczaniu... Ta cyfra to z garażem, ale bez strychu który też mam bo zmieniłem delikatnie kąt dachu i wydłużyłem krokwie  co spowodowało wyższe miejsce między czubkiem dachu a sufitem na poddaszu . Nie duży ten strych, ale choinkę np. się wrzuci i kilkanaście kartonów 
> Jedno jest pewne, gdybym wybrał projekt z dachem dwuspadowym na pewno bym miał duuużo taniej..


Szczerze powiedziawszy Twoja kalkulacja kosztów jest dla mnie bardzo optymistyczna. Bo ja wcale nie planuję jakiejś wiele większej powierzchni całkowitej domu (na razie coś koło 230 m2 po podłodze wliczając garaż i pomieszczenia gospodarcze, może dojdzie do tego kawałek nieużytkowego poddasza nad częścią garażowo-gospodarczą). Pewnie ze względu na bryłę wyjdzie więcej ścian nośnych, ale znacznie prostszy będzie np. dach. Zachowanie zbliżonego do Twojego budżetu było by powodem do wypicia czegoś  :smile: .

----------


## sadek125

> Tu masz kalkulator:
> 
> http://www.money.pl/banki/kalkulatory/koszty/
> 
> Z notariuszem możesz się targować.



Wyszło mniej wiecej ok 2tyś sporo ale tak po cichu liczyłem.
Te wszystkie sprawy z opłatami w sądzie itd to załatwiamy sami czy notariusz za nas to robi?

niktspecjalny wrzuć na luz-wiadomo bedzie ciężko, ale Polak potrafi  :Smile:

----------


## Archi100

> Choć nie powinienem....nie potrafisz rozmawiać ...nic nie wnosisz..Pierdłeś i co ......JESTEŚ WIELKI...................wa.......l si..............łach........Napiszę szyfrem byś się domyślał.
> 
> Ale pozdrowię cie by emocje twoje dały upust głupocie.Domu za 200000 nie da się wybudować...Będę to powtarzał do skutku,a teraz jak ceny skaczą to ludziki którzy podejmą to wyzwanie przepadną z kretesem.


Niktspecjalny, a dlaczego tak uważasz? A poza tym Twój ostatni wpis do Twojego dziennika jet z 2008 roku i co tam u Ciebie dalej się dzieje?

----------


## Tomi78__

> Choć nie powinienem....nie potrafisz rozmawiać ...nic nie wnosisz..Pierdłeś i co ......JESTEŚ WIELKI...................wa.......l si..............łach........Napiszę szyfrem byś się domyślał.
> 
> Ale pozdrowię cie by emocje twoje dały upust głupocie.Domu za 200000 nie da się wybudować...Będę to powtarzał do skutku,a teraz jak ceny skaczą to ludziki którzy podejmą to wyzwanie przepadną z kretesem.


WOW, ale Ty jakas wyrocznia jestes, sa ludzie co 200tys wydadza i beda mieszkac, pomimo Twoich mrocznych wizji :smile:

----------


## dziobeczek1

> Domu za 200000 nie da się wybudować...Będę to powtarzał do skutku,a teraz jak ceny skaczą to ludziki którzy podejmą to wyzwanie przepadną z kretesem.


A Zielony ogród wszystko sobie wymyśliła tak??? Da się, jeśli się umie liczyć. Jeśli się nie myśli że budująć dom marzeń- biorąc mega kredyt, inwestując go w nowoczesne instalacje - pompy ciepłą, solary, reku i inne cudeńka robi się zajebisty biznes. Bierzecie na dom 400- 500 tysięcy i po 30 latach oddajecie ponad 1 mln złotych! I na g.. się zdadzą wszelkie ciepła odzyski. 

Przy takim spojrzeniu domek Zielonego ogrodu *jest tdomkiem marzeń*, dom za 200 tyś jest bo mały, przytulny,  a właściciele nie omordują się przy sprzątaniu i nie będą przez 30 lat niewolnikami banku. Dom za 200 tyś jest domkiem marzen, bo nawet jeśli ktoś i na taki musi wziąć kredyt to jednak odda bankowi zdecydowanie mniej niż entuzjaści mega wypasioych nowoczesnych domów  :smile: ))

Pozdro

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niktspecjalny, a dlaczego tak uważasz? A poza tym Twój ostatni wpis do Twojego dziennika jet z 2008 roku i co tam u Ciebie dalej się dzieje?


mam karmić pieniaczy...........wklejać durnowate fotki by mi łatki przypinali?Niech karmią się sami bez mojego udziału.Rodzina ponad wszystko.....

----------


## michal_mlody

Forumowicze po co reagujecie na takie posty *niktspecjalnego* Szkoda klawiatury  :big lol:

----------


## sadek125

Może i mały ten domeczek zielony ogród ale urok swój ma . Mi bardzo wpadł w oko, drugi projekt który mi sie spodobał to dm11(niestety chyba troche droższy).

----------


## netbet

> Domu za 200000 nie da się wybudować...Będę to powtarzał do skutku,


..domu za 2 stówy się nie da powiadasz.... 
..niby masz dziennik... "niby aktualny" .... czyli wniosek - ci siem nie udało? znaczy co? fundament kosztował 5 dych?

wiesz... są domy i DOMY....
nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach i dwóch lewych łapach nie powinien porywać się na projekt domu ponad 100 m2...bo jest to niewykonalne!!! ... ale....
...ci co mają w miarę zdrowe "szeroko rozumiane podejście do budowy" i dwie prawe łapy spokojnie mogą przeglądać projekty gdzieś w okolicy 120m2...
... tylko dla fanatyków pozostaje zakres 140-160 m2 i kwota do zagospodarowania 2 stówy :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
ja jestem trzecia grupa - fanatyk

cholera - kiedyś ... ze dwa lata temu też wrzało na jednym watku ...o metrażach i kosztach...i tez wszyscy krzyczeli że się nie da,... ja tam robie swoje i mam w dupie teoretyzowania .... jestem zdania że się da i z palcem tam gdzie mam teoretyków..

----------


## netbet

przepraszam ze zareagowałem... więcej się to nie powtórzy..

----------


## Tomi78__

> nic na to nie poradzę, że mój dom kosztował tylko 200 tys. drozej sie nie dało - wszystko robiły legalne firmy, materiały nie najgorsze (zostało mi jeszcze jakieś 20-30 lat zycia jeżeli nie zachoruję, nie powinno sie rozsypać), przypada mi 50 m2 na domownika, co ja na to poradzę, że lubie prostotę, a reszte kasy wydałam na wycieczki, nawet gdybym miała 400 tys. to nie wydałabym tyle na dom bo po co....a czym sie rózni prawdziwy dom od stodoły? bo ja mam stodołe zapewne...


Daj no link do swojego projektu....

----------


## compi

> o tak, bardzo odwazni sa ludzie, którzy myslą, że ich dzieci będą chciały mieszkac w ich domach. Czy dzisiejsi młodzi chcą mieszkać w domach ich rodziców z lat 80-tych? no chyba że nie mają wyjścia. Ja rozpoczełam budowe w momencie, gdy moje jedyne dziecko sie wyprowadziło do wielkiego miasta, i co, ona ma teraz czekać az ja umrę i zająć mój dom? przeciez do tego czasu ona sama sie urządzi, a ja wole jej dać 200 tys. do reki niz zmuszac ja do mieszkania ze mną w domu za 400 tys. Teraz rzadko sie zdarzają domy wielopokoleniowe, a co dopiero w przyszłosci. No i ja chcę mieszkac na wsi, a moja córka nieeee. Ale nie mówię, oczywiscie rózne sa dzieci, wiadomo.


Nie wiem na co potrzeba odwagi, ale moje dorosłe już dzieci całkiem świadomie uczestniczą w budowie domu skrojonego na naszą czwórkę i wszyscy projektując go liczyli się z ewentualnością, że rodzina może się jeszcze powiększyć, a nawet i sam dom. Stąd parter ze zbrojonymi płytami podłogowymi i stropami, jednak na pewno nie za 200 tysięcy. I kurcze wszyscy chcą na tą wieś się przenieść. Normalnie wariaci, hehe. Oczywiście młodzież miała alternatywę. Wyjechać np. na Erasmusa i szukać szczęścia na zachodzie, lub wynająć sobie pokoik  i ciułać na mieszkanie. Działkę na której stawiamy dom użytkujemy już ładne parę lat i wszyscy za tym miejscem przepadają. 
Nie uogólniałbym, nie pisałbym o nieporozumieniu w przypadku domów wielopokoleniowych i jakimś socjaliźmie i migracji ze wsi do miast, bo ta tendencja dotyczy tylko ludzi, którym wieś niewystarcza. To one własnie kupują dzisiaj za ćwierć miliona 65 m2 w bloku. Zresztą co to znaczy dzisiaj wieś? Ja mam niecałe 20 km, a po 15 minutach jestem w centrum miasta, a właśnie budują ekspresówkę. 
Podsumowując, nie widzę przeszkód, aby np. każde z dorosłych dzieci  było wstanie postawić coś niewielkiego za kwotę padającą w tym wątku niekoniecznie w wiejskich klimatach.

----------


## michal_mlody

netbet 
Ja też fanatyk, inaczej bym nie budował :smile:  Nie przepraszaj i nie rób tak więcej :big tongue:

----------


## sadek125

netbet przejrzałem na szybko zdjęcia z waszej budowy-Wielki szacun-jesteś z wykształcenia budowlańcem czy samoukiem?

----------


## Ar2ro

> Forumowiczu nie wiem czy dokładnie czytałeś mój dziennik budowy. Z kominka zrezygnowałem, wentylacja będzie mechaniczna a komin tylko będzie w kotłowni(jeden spalinowy i wentylacja)


 Napiszę szczerze że nie.
z innego niku bo z tamtym mam problemy.No to domek jeszcze fajniejszy pod waględem rozkładu,tylko coś mu się tam do dachu z przodu przykleiło :smile:  :smile:

----------


## michal_mlody

> Napiszę szczerze że nie.
> z innego niku bo z tamtym mam problemy.No to domek jeszcze fajniejszy pod waględem rozkładu,tylko coś mu się tam do dachu z przodu przykleiło


No niestety. Teraz już nie mogę tego zlikwidować. Myślę, że będzie tam moje biuro  :big grin:  To jest mój pierwszy dom jaki buduję, wydaje mi się że gdzieś tak trzeci dopiero będzie idealny :smile:

----------


## face

> Wyszło ci mniej więcej 720 zł za m2 powierzchni netto SSO. Jeżeli wybuduję SSO w takiej cenie za m2 powierzchni netto, to sobie dobry koniaczek kupię.


nie widze tego niestety...tyle bedzie za sam material na SSO + zostaje jakies 150 zl/m2 na robocizne - duzy wklad wlasny i tanie ekipy beda tu lekarstwem

----------


## andrzej27

> nie widze tego niestety...tyle bedzie za sam material na SSO + zostaje jakies 150 zl/m2 na robocizne - duzy wklad wlasny i tanie ekipy beda tu lekarstwem


jak mieszkasz w warszawie to pewnie tak

----------


## netbet

...z "doświadczenia" :

dom o powierzchni podłóg 160m2 dach dwu spadowy, bez piwnicy ... koszty SAMYCH materiałów do stanu SSZ  to : 500 zł/m2 !

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie wiem na co potrzeba odwagi, ale moje dorosłe już dzieci całkiem świadomie uczestniczą w budowie domu skrojonego na naszą czwórkę i wszyscy projektując go liczyli się z ewentualnością, że rodzina może się jeszcze powiększyć, a nawet i sam dom. Stąd parter ze zbrojonymi płytami podłogowymi i stropami, *jednak na pewno nie za 200 tysięcy*. I kurcze wszyscy chcą na tą wieś się przenieść. Normalnie wariaci, hehe. Oczywiście młodzież miała alternatywę. Wyjechać np. na Erasmusa i szukać szczęścia na zachodzie, lub wynająć sobie pokoik  i ciułać na mieszkanie. Działkę na której stawiamy dom użytkujemy już ładne parę lat i wszyscy za tym miejscem przepadają. 
> Nie uogólniałbym, nie pisałbym o nieporozumieniu w przypadku domów wielopokoleniowych i jakimś socjaliźmie i migracji ze wsi do miast, bo ta tendencja dotyczy tylko ludzi, którym wieś niewystarcza. To one własnie kupują dzisiaj za ćwierć miliona 65 m2 w bloku. Zresztą co to znaczy dzisiaj wieś? Ja mam niecałe 20 km, a po 15 minutach jestem w centrum miasta, a właśnie budują ekspresówkę. 
> Podsumowując, nie widzę przeszkód, aby np. każde z dorosłych dzieci  było wstanie postawić coś niewielkiego za kwotę padającą w tym wątku niekoniecznie w wiejskich klimatach.


ciągle zapominamy o temacie wątku - czy jest sens marzyć o domu za 200 tys. ja nie uogólniam, tylko piszę om ludziach, którzy maja tylko 200 tys. I choćby mieli tuzin dzieci, to od tego pieniędzy nie przybędzie. Jak trudno komus, kto ma na budowe 300-400 tys. zrozumieć kogoś, kto ma tylko 200. Gdybym miała kasę, to wybudowałabym córce letni apartament przylegający do mojego domu, ale nie mam  i moje dziecko musi sobie radzic samo. Nawet gdybym poszła do banku, nie dostałabym tyle kredytu.  Dom wielopokoleniowy jest nieporozumieniem (to juz nie są moje słowa, kogos innego) DLA KOGOS KTO MA TYLKO 200 TYS. I to jest dyskusja o 200 tys, bo przyda sie parę cudzych doświadczeń komuś, kto ma tylko tyle pieniedzy. Dobrze, że ktos pyta zanim wybierze projekt, bo wybór projektu to połowa sukcesu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Daj no link do swojego projektu....


http://projekty.muratordom.pl/search..._garaz&x=0&y=0

i sa zdjęcia z 2 realizacjiw w watku "M72 zielony ogród"

----------


## Tomi78__

Ja jestem dalej zdania zeby bylo tanio mysi byc malo, malo m2

ludzie mieszkaja w 5os w bloku w 50m2 i jest znosnie ale jak sie budowac to 160m2 bo co sobie beda pogarszac, a później ktos pisze ze zycie drozsze niz w bloku z czynszem, ale wystarczy sobie od tego bloku 50m2 polepszyc sobie o 50% i masz domek malutki 75m2, Twoj standart zwiekszyl sie znacznie ale domek do 200tys spokojnie zrobisz, a takich projektow jest multum.
musi sie zmienic myslenie o koncepcji domu jesli mamy 200tys, a nie myslec jak zbudowac 160m2 z cegly rozbiurkowej.........

----------


## face

> jak mieszkasz w warszawie to pewnie tak


nie mieszkam w warszawie, jednak mialem na mysli ze na material dla SSO w zaleznosci z czego dom (z czego sciany, z czego dach, ile okien dachowych), jaki skomplikowany uklad scian wewnatrz itp trzeba przeznaczyc ok 450-550 zl/m2

z ostatnio wykonywanych przeze mnie kosztorysow wychodzilo ok 500-600zl/m2 dla materialu na SSO (dach kryty dachowka, w tym okna dachowe, material na drenaz,ocieplenie scian fund) dodam ze wzialem to z wycen domow z dachami 2 spadowymi o stosunkowo zwartej bryle (domki z poddaszem uzytkowym)aby nie mieszac i nie zawyzac kosztow

przy podanej kwocie 720 zl/m2 SSO pozostaje w granicach 120-220 zl/m2 na robocizne dla wzniesienia SSO
wniosek: tanie ekipy i duzy wklad wlasny aby osiagnac kwote 720 zl/m2 dla SSO (robocizna + material)

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ja jestem dalej zdania zeby bylo tanio mysi byc malo, malo m2
> 
> ludzie mieszkaja w 5os w bloku w 50m2 i jest znosnie ale jak sie budowac to 160m2 bo co sobie beda pogarszac, a później ktos pisze ze zycie drozsze niz w bloku z czynszem, ale wystarczy sobie od tego bloku 50m2 polepszyc sobie o 50% i masz domek malutki 75m2, Twoj standart zwiekszyl sie znacznie ale domek do 200tys spokojnie zrobisz, a takich projektow jest multum.
> musi sie zmienic myslenie o koncepcji domu jesli mamy 200tys, *a nie myslec jak zbudowac 160m2 z cegly rozbiurkowej*.........


no bardzo dobre stwierdzenie z tą cegłą, ha ha. ale ja juz wiem, że ludzi nie przekonasz, zreszta po co, chcą budować domy dla banków, trudno. jestem z rocznika, z którego wszysycy albo sie pobudowali, albo budują. ogromne kredyty i wielkie chałupy. wprowadzaja sie, szczęśliwi, tyle miejsca. a potem .... jeden pokój zamykaja i przykręcają kaloryferek, potem drugi, dziecko wyjeżdża do akademika... koniec wyjazdów na wakacje, bo kredyt, samochód byle jaki, bo kredyt, ogrodu nie ma bo kredyt. a dom jest tylko domem, a nie żadnym marzeniem. co to za marzenie, jak metrów setki, ale nie ma na meble, tkaniny, piekne wykończenie.

----------


## compi

> ciągle zapominamy o temacie wątku - czy jest sens marzyć o domu za 200 tys. ja nie uogólniam, tylko piszę om ludziach, którzy maja tylko 200 tys. I choćby mieli tuzin dzieci, to od tego pieniędzy nie przybędzie. Jak trudno komus, kto ma na budowe 300-400 tys. zrozumieć kogoś, kto ma tylko 200. Gdybym miała kasę, to wybudowałabym córce letni apartament przylegający do mojego domu, ale nie mam  i moje dziecko musi sobie radzic samo. Nawet gdybym poszła do banku, nie dostałabym tyle kredytu.  Dom wielopokoleniowy jest nieporozumieniem (to juz nie są moje słowa, kogos innego) DLA KOGOS KTO MA TYLKO 200 TYS. I to jest dyskusja o 200 tys, bo przyda sie parę cudzych doświadczeń komuś, kto ma tylko tyle pieniedzy. Dobrze, że ktos pyta zanim wybierze projekt, bo wybór projektu to połowa sukcesu.


Nie wiem skąd się w takim razie Twój, zacytowanym przeze mnie, wpis na temat dzieci w tym wątku znalazł.... Ja napisałem, że na pewno 200 mi nie starczy, ale nie będzie to też 350 nawet z AGD i meblami, ale za to w domu z mocno połamanym dachem, krytym tarasem, pompą ciepła, reku, WM, GWC itp. I ciągle nie rozumiem tej krytyki mieszkania z dziećmi gdy ludzie mieszkają w blokach w cztery-pięć osób na 50m2. W domu 100m2 za 200 tysięcy już nie mogą czy nie chcą? Jak drogi się rozchodzą to cóż na to począć?

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

ludzie kochani...jakie to ma znaczenie czy ktos mieszka z dziecmi czy bez,czy z matka,ciotka czy z sasiadem,kochankiem i jego rodzina??
kazdy se buduje co uwaza i badzmy troche tolerancyjni dla decyzji innych.....

----------


## Zielony ogród

oczywiście że każdy buduje co uważa, ale w takim razie po co watek o budowie za 200 tys?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie wiem skąd się w takim razie Twój, zacytowanym przeze mnie, wpis na temat dzieci w tym wątku znalazł.... Ja napisałem, że na pewno 200 mi nie starczy, ale nie będzie to też 350 nawet z AGD i meblami, ale za to w domu z mocno połamanym dachem, krytym tarasem, pompą ciepła, reku, WM, GWC itp. I ciągle nie rozumiem tej krytyki mieszkania z dziećmi gdy ludzie mieszkają w blokach w cztery-pięć osób na 50m2. W domu 100m2 za 200 tysięcy już nie mogą czy nie chcą? Jak drogi się rozchodzą to cóż na to począć?


no bo ktos napisał to jako cytat z mojego postu
nie chodzi o to, kto z kim mieszka, chodzi cały czas od poczatku o ograniczenie ilości metrów, jesli ktoś ma mało kasy, żeby sie nie bac małych domów

----------


## compi

> no bo ktos napisał to jako cytat z mojego postu
> nie chodzi o to, kto z kim mieszka, chodzi cały czas od poczatku o ograniczenie ilości metrów, jesli ktoś ma mało kasy, żeby sie nie bac małych domów


I ja w swoim poście odnosiłem się nie tylko tylko do Ciebie. A pytanie jakie to ma znaczenie czy się mieszka tak czy inaczej? Jak widać w moim przypadku ma to znaczenie, bo wszyscy równo zapieprzają na budowie, a o systemie gospodarczym często się tu wspomina. Również kredyt, który nie jest jakiś bardzo wielki(to kwota ponad omawiane tu 200 tyś.), mamy zamiar spłacać razem. Może gdybyśmy z dziećmi darli koty to dzisiaj stawiałbym mniejszy dom i sprzedał połowę z 20 arów, a dzieciaki obserwowały to z daleka i szły swoją drogą. A ja zapewne miałbym spore wyrzuty sumienia, gdyby im się nie powiodło.

----------


## face

> oczywiście że każdy buduje co uważa, ale w takim razie po co watek o budowie za 200 tys?


poniewaz akurat jak wynika z wpisow tutaj na forum sporo ludzi posiada wlasnie taka kwote lub zblizona na budowe swego domu
niektorzy maja moze wiecej ale to oczywiste ze kazdy chce wydac mozliwie jak naj mniej, osiagajac jak najwiekszy standart za te same pieniadze

----------


## Zielony ogród

co by nie pisać (a fajnie, że temperatura na watku jest dosyć wysoka, bo dyskusja wciaga) budowanie jest fajna przygodą i każdy jest dumny ze swego domu. ja z wielkim zainteresowaniem sledziłam wątek "czego nie zrobilibyście ponownie budujac dom" i był mi bardzo pomocny, teraz ja sama mogłabym tam ze dwa ostrzeżenia dorzucić. Ale widać tam, jak bardzo rózne potrzeby maja ludzie - np.jedni piszą "nigdy wiecej jasnych fug", a inni "nigdy wiecej ciemnych fug"

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## Zielony ogród

no fakt czas by już skończyć, jedni twierdzą że sie da wybudować, inni że nie i na to nie ma rady. Ciekawe, co zdecyduje autor wątku. Niedługo ma przetarg na działkę, miejmy nadzieję, że napisze, co z tego wyszło.

----------


## Zielony ogród

a wymienianie kto ile za co zapłacił tez nie ma większego sensu, bo jeden załatwił bez faktury, inny kupił gdzieś na lewo, a inny zapłącił jeszcze za transport i montaz itd itp. nie da sie porównać dwóch budów, nawet jeżeli projekt ten sam, a co dopiero gdy projekty rózne. Myslę, że skoro sie odezwali ludzie którzy juz wybodowali za 200 tys. to jest nadzieja dla sadka125, że on tez da radę.

----------


## kama33

Witam
Z zainteresowaniem śledzę wątek, gdyz mam zamiar tanio wybudować dom. Na pewno nie zmieszczę sie w 200 tys zł, ale marzy mi sie nie przekroczyc 270 tys. Dom ma byc parterowy, około 135 m kw. Niestety nie dało się zrobić dachu dwuspadowego - bedzie czterospadowy. Daliśmy juz do wyceny dach, niedługo (jak projektant skończy ) damy do wyceny SSo. I wtedy zobaczymy, czy warto porywać sie z motyka na słońce  :smile:  Budowlańcami nie jesteśmy, ale mamy chęci do pracy  :smile:  Czytając o waszych doswiadczeniach wierzę, że i nam sie uda. Luksusu nie chcę. Chcę tylko w sobotni letni poranek wypić kawę na własnym tarasie  :smile:  CHcę słuchać muzyki wtedy kiedy ja chcę, a nie wtedy kiedy sąsiad  :smile:  Mam jeszcze kilka takich egoistycznych pobudek, które dodaja mi skrzydeł  :wink:  WIerzę, ze sie uda.

----------


## dziobeczek1

> Ja jestem dalej zdania zeby bylo tanio mysi byc malo, malo m2
> 
> ludzie mieszkaja w 5os w bloku w 50m2 i jest znosnie ale jak sie budowac to 160m2 bo co sobie beda pogarszac, .........


Masz rację, 50 m2  w bloku wystarczy a domek 100m 2 mały  :wink:

----------


## Havena

> Budowlańcami nie jesteśmy, ale mamy chęci do pracy


Trzeba pamietac, ze musicie miac czas, zeby sie 'naumiec'.
Czas poswiecony na budowe nalezy odliczyc od czasu przeznaczonego na prace zarobkowa (wtedy zmniejsza sie dochody) lub od czasu spedzanego z rodzina/dziecmi (na forum mozna poczytac o skutkach takich wyborow), badz tez zarywac nocki (tego juz zupelnie nie polecam). Warto sobie zadac pytanie: skad wezme czas na prace na budowie? Na pewno bedziesz pracowac wolniej i mniej wydajnie niz budowlaniec, ktory w ten sposob zarabia na chleb (pisze tu o fachowcu z prawdziwego zdarzenia, a nie o p. Mieciu spod budki z piwem). Mysle, ze kazdy swiatek piatek spedzany na budowie, brak porzadnych wakacji przez x lat no i te dojazdy, jesli sie buduje dosc daleko od miejsca obecnego zamieszkania moga dac porzadnie w kosc...
Najbardziej rozbrajajace sa 'riposty' typu: 'jakos to bedzie'.

----------


## kama33

Havena -- to nie tak, ze zamierzamy wszystko robić sami. Mamy zaprzyjaźnionego budowlanca, który stawia domy od A do Z z wyjatkiem dachu. I to on bedzie wszystko robił. My tylko do pomocy (podaj, przynieś, pozamiataj  :wink:  )Ponieważ od lat buduje on domy wie, co gdzie taniej można kupić. Zdajemy sobie sprawę, ze trzeba czasu poswięcić, wakacje juz odpuszczam. Budujemy sie 4 km od miejsca zamieszkania (pieszo na skróty 20 minut drogi ). Nie bedzie to tez budowa przez wiele lat. Bierzemy kredyt, który w większosci spłacimy po sprzedazy mieszkania wiec musimy sie spieszyc  :smile:  Najlepszym przykładem dla mnie jest budowa siostry. Domek nieduzy 100 m kw, po podłodze 120. Do SSZ wydali 100 tys zł. Wszystko robiły ekipy. Oni tylko zwykłą pomoc przy budowie. Teraz dopiero szwagier sam robi instalację elektryczną. Gdybym "na zywo"nie zobaczyła u nich, ze sie da to nawet nie myslałabym o budowie.


Jeszcze dodam, że nie bedzie wielkim problemem przekroczenie załozonego budżetu. Bierzemy 220 tys kredytu, do tego mieszkanie 200 tys i troszke gotówki. Nie chcę jednak wiazać sie z olbrzymim kredytem na 30 lat. CHcę go splacić jak najszybciej i dlatego taki a nie inny założony budżet. Wolę mieć mniej luksusów i nie obciążone konto  :smile:

----------


## gosiasto

Zielony ogród - bardzo lubię Twoje wypowiedzi i w 100% się z nimi zgadzam.
Śledzę ten wątek, bo mam b. podobną sytuację co założyciel - sadek125 .
Sadek, podawałeś linka do projektów, które Cię interesują? 

Od dłuższego czasu mam swojego faworyta wśród projektów, jest to Cyrkon http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...on,275,1,0.htm
W wątku poświęconym temu projektowi można znaleźć wypowiedzi, że wybudowanie tego domku w kwocie 200 tys., jest całkiem realne.

----------


## Zielony ogród

dzieki za miłe słowa gosiasto, projekt wyglada ładnie (klasyczny polski domek), wprawdzie ja poddaszy nie lubie, ale to mój osobisty uraz po 13 latach mieszkania w dupoziomowym mieszkaniu. ale wiem, że większość ludzi lubi poddasza - sa przytulne. nie widać na pierwszy rzut oka tam nic, co by jakieś zbyteczne koszty generowało, ale ja nie jestem fachowcem, więc tak tylko przypuszczam.

----------


## desmear

pamiętajcie jeszcze jedną rzecz. kiedy ja startowałem ponad rok temu i dogadywałem ekipy (kryzys w pełni) dostawałem ceny za robocizne o 20-50% niższe niż te same ekipy dają dzisiaj. wiem, bo znajomi dostali na nich kontakt i otrzymane wyceny zdziwiły nas wszystkich.
W grudniu 2009 stal zbrojeniowa kosztowała poniżej 1,8 tys tona, miesiąc później 2,1 tys w czerwcu po ostrych targach 2,5 tys.
Dzisiaj krzyczą jeszcze więcej (te same składy)
Styropian już "ogłupiał" bo ludzie w grudniu porobili zakupy z terminami dostaw na lato , małe firmy mają pełne ręce roboty i nie w głowie im robienie "zimowych promocji"

----------


## Ar2ro

desmear przesadzasz z tymi podwyżkami.W Białymstoku nic nie podrożało a śmiem twierdzić że w porównaniu do 2009 to jeszcze potaniało a na składach pełno promocji.Teraz jest naprawde fajny czas na budowanie.Chyba trzeba projektanta szukać,szkoda czasu a sezon już za pasem.

----------


## face

> Od dłuższego czasu mam swojego faworyta wśród projektów, jest to Cyrkon http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...on,275,1,0.htm
> W wątku poświęconym temu projektowi można znaleźć wypowiedzi, że wybudowanie tego domku w kwocie 200 tys., jest całkiem realne.


bez wnikliwej analizy kolega stawial w zeszlym roku podobny

robocizna kompletne SSO - 35 tys
material cos 70-75 tys ale kryty koramikem l15 polysk czarny, sciany porotherm, strop zelbetowy, fundament lany, drenaz i ocieplenie scian fund
wiec za SSO wychodzi ok 110 tys zl nic nie robiac

stan deweloperski powinnas uzyskac w 200 tys spokojnie, ale to zalezy od rodzaju ogrzewania jego skomplikowania, rodzaju instalacji elektrycznej, ilosci ocieplenia dachu i scian, zakupionych okien itp

jest na stronce zakladka koszty ale jakos do mnie te ceny nie przemawiaja

----------


## gosiasto

Dziękuję za info. Wykończeniówkę (elektrykę, tynki, wylewki, glazurę, malowanie ścian itp.)będziemy robić "tymi ręcami" - tyle że za jakieś 3 lata, jak spłacimy kredyt na ziemię.

----------


## face

> Dziękuję za info. Wykończeniówkę (elektrykę, tynki, wylewki, glazurę, malowanie ścian itp.)będziemy robić "tymi ręcami" - tyle że za jakieś 3 lata, jak spłacimy kredyt na ziemię.


pamietaj ze podalem koszta zgrubne, nic nie zastapi przedmiaru robot i kosztorysu bo to on poda Ci cene wyjsciowa

----------


## Jolunia

Witam! jestesmy w trakcie załatwiania dokumentów z podziałem działki, niedługo składamy pozwolenie o budowe. Planujemy wziac 200 tys kredutu i budować systemem gospodarczym tzn mąż i w dużej mierze teść.Zdania sa podzielone czy 200 tys wystarczy ale wierze że się uda!Dom jaki chcemy budowac to FENIKS 132m.Jezeli ktos buduje ten dom to bardzo prosze o kontakt szczegolnie o koszt budowy.Jak radzicie sobie z kredytem?jakie sa wasze raty?mąz zarabia ok 2700-3tys ja ok1300zł.pozdrawiam i prosze o wszelie uwagi.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> desmear przesadzasz z tymi podwyżkami.W Białymstoku nic nie podrożało a śmiem twierdzić że w porównaniu do 2009 to jeszcze potaniało a na składach pełno promocji.Teraz jest naprawde fajny czas na budowanie.Chyba trzeba projektanta szukać,szkoda czasu a sezon już za pasem.


moze to dziwne,ale ja tez dzwonilam ostatnio uaktualnic ceny (budowalam lipiec 2010) i nic nie podrozalo  :Confused: 
dziwne,naprawde dziwne

----------


## niktspecjalny

Nie chcą wszczynać awantury bo mnie adminka skarci, pragnę się dowiedzieć w tym wątku czy moje około 500000 nie zostało wydane na marne i czy ta moja inwestycja z takim moim wkładem została dobrze przemyślana.Chce tylko porównania od niektórych z Państwa.

Bez potrzeby było by zakładanie nowego jak w tym topiku mogą wypowiedzieć się już osoby z praktyką .
Weźmy przedział 2006/2011i dom wielkości 100/150 m2 pow użytk. i napiszmy :
.np.dom 100m2  za np 200000 tyś z projektu (by można było porównywać np. z deweloperem)
Dokumentacja-adaptujący ile czy samemu,jakie opłaty urzędowe z tytułu rozpoczęcia budowy(warunki itp).Jakie fundamenty,jak wyizolowane,z podpiwniczeniem czy nie,z odwodnieniem czy bez,z jakiego materiału zrobione ,szalunkami czy bez,ściany nośne i działowe z czego,wylewki ręczne czy maszynowe,jakie stropy i czym izolowane,tynki ręczne czy z agregatu tradycyjne czy gładzie,elektryka ze zlecenia czy samemu,hydraulika pełna od a do zet przez fachowca czy samemu,czy jest podłogówka czy nie i ile m2,ile jest w domu grzejników,czy jest poddasze użytkowe czy nie ma, jeśli jest to czy jest zagospodarowane,na poddaszu wycieplenie czym i kto wykonywał,ilu spadowy dach i z jakiego materiału,dachówka czy ceramiczna czy blacho -dachówka,więźba z materiału własnego czy kupowanego układana przez firmę czy samemu,strych nad poddaszem zagospodarowany czy nie,wyłaz dachowy do niego samemu czy kupowany,wykonanie i obróbka kominów z jakiego materiału,stolarka drzwiowa firmowa czy robiona przez stolarza na zamówienie,okienna z plastiku zamówiona czy przez stolarza ,wstawianie i obróbka drzwi i ościeżnic firma czy sami,wstawianie okien firma czy sami,malowanie czym jaki materiał z agregatu czy pędzlami,glify wewnęt,samemu czy firma np.ta od okien,instalacja kotłowni samemu czy firma, źródła pozyskiwania ciepła(standard),piec gazowy,pompa ciepła,piec na paliwa stałe,KZPŁW, które z nich,garaż jedno czy dwustanowiskowy lub bez niego,ogrzewany czy nie, wentylacja mechaniczna czy grawitacyjna,jeśli mechaniczna to na jakiej zasadzie,jakie pokoje i ile,ile łazienek a w nich glazura jaka i kto układał,wanny czy brodziki np.akryl czy blacha czy żeliwo,sufity podwieszane czy nie i kto je podwieszał, biały montaż tradycyjny,baterie tradycyjne czy nie (czy np. z bidet itp) samemu czy hydraulik,oświetlenie tradycyjne energooszczędne czy nie,na podłogach wykładzina PCV,parkiet ,czy deski-panele i kto układał firma czy samemu,sypialnie pokoje gościnne, umeblowane kompletnie czy nie a w nich meble na zamówienie czy ze sklepu-marketu,salon tradycyjny z kominkiem czy bez,zabudowa kuchni ze sklepu czy meble na zamówienie,w domu jest telewizja z poprowadzenie kabli w ścianach czy tradycyjnie w jednym pokoju,siec komputerowa jaką techniką robiona , radiówka czy kabel ,samemu czy firma,(nie wspominam o solarach,rekuperacji bo to swego rodzaju dodatki do standardu bez których da się żyć),Czy jest kosztorys i jakie są w nim wyliczenia gdy ktoś posiłkował się kredytem hipotecznym,szambo czy oczyszczalnia eko,czy w domu są odzyskane z poprzedniego mieszkania jakieś przedmioty:np.meble,biały montaż,AGD,oświetlenie itp. jeśli tak to jakie,wszelkie odbiory mapki do celów użytkowych geodeta,adoptujący, zmiany w projekcie,KIEROWNIK BUDOWY czy nadzór samemu,wpisy do dziennika w jaki sposób,dom ocieplony ze strukturą-kolorem czy bez niej z tarasem czy nie i jeśli jest to co na wylewce.Tak pokrótce bym przedstawił Państwu zestawienie materiałowe i wkład w wybudowanie własny czy z podpieraniem fachowcami.Jeżeli o czymś zapomniałem proszę mnie upomnieć i wskazać właściwe. Czy na sali jest ktoś odważny i czy w jakiś sposób ustosunkuje się do tego co napisałem.

pzdr.

----------


## sadek125

> Zielony ogród - bardzo lubię Twoje wypowiedzi i w 100% się z nimi zgadzam.
> Śledzę ten wątek, bo mam b. podobną sytuację co założyciel - sadek125 .
> Sadek, podawałeś linka do projektów, które Cię interesują? 
> 
> Od dłuższego czasu mam swojego faworyta wśród projektów, jest to Cyrkon http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...on,275,1,0.htm
> W wątku poświęconym temu projektowi można znaleźć wypowiedzi, że wybudowanie tego domku w kwocie 200 tys., jest całkiem realne.


Nie mam jeszcze żadnego faworyta ale ten Cyrkon jest całkiem niezły-napewno chciałbym powiększyć salon na dole nawet kosztem tego pokoju bo 16m2 to zdecydowanie za mało.Na górze zrezygnowałbym z łazienki pozostawiłbym jedynie samo wc celem obniżenia kosztów  rzecz jasna  :Smile: .Bardzo mi sie podoba też zielony ogród.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Chciałbym aby zadaniu sprostał *face* i opisał jak za 200000 bez działki wybudował swój wymarzony dom bez kredytów i pożyczek?

----------


## RadziejS

Ten Cyrkon to b. przyjemny domek - wydaje się prosty i tani w budowie. Trochę ciężko będzie salon powiększyć kosztem tego pokoju na dole bo pomiędzy są schody.
Na górze tę łazienkę bym jednak zostawił, nie będziesz potem żałował, że zrezygnowałeś. Na dole prysznic, na górze wanna - dobrze jest mieć wybór. Salon ma niby tylko 16 m2, ale hol w zestawieniu ma 12 m2 - a są to pomieszczenia stanowiące całość, więc te 16m2 plus hol plus otwarta kuchnia - myślę, że te elementy spowodują, że przestrzeń będzie OK. Przytulna, nie za mała, nie za duża. Jeśli wysokość parteru nie będzie zbyt niska to nie powinno przytłaczać.Każde dodatkowe 10 cm wysokości powoduje, że pomieszczenie wydaje się sporo większe. To samo tyczy się poddasza.

----------


## gosiasto

Pozwolę sobie jeszcze podsunąć 2 inne projekty, które też rozważałam - może wśród nich będzie ten Twój wymarzony:

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z72.html
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z7,maly,d...raktyczny.html

----------


## Zielony ogród

ależ sliczne to domki z linków, aż mi szkoda, że już nie bede budowała domu. a kosztorys - ten wiekszy np.178tys. na gotowo. piekny ogródek dookoła i zyc nie umierać.

----------


## sadek125

> Ten Cyrkon to b. przyjemny domek - wydaje się prosty i tani w budowie. Trochę ciężko będzie salon powiększyć kosztem tego pokoju na dole bo pomiędzy są schody.
> Na górze tę łazienkę bym jednak zostawił, nie będziesz potem żałował, że zrezygnowałeś. Na dole prysznic, na górze wanna - dobrze jest mieć wybór. Salon ma niby tylko 16 m2, ale hol w zestawieniu ma 12 m2 - a są to pomieszczenia stanowiące całość, więc te 16m2 plus hol plus otwarta kuchnia - myślę, że te elementy spowodują, że przestrzeń będzie OK. Przytulna, nie za mała, nie za duża. Jeśli wysokość parteru nie będzie zbyt niska to nie powinno przytłaczać.Każde dodatkowe 10 cm wysokości powoduje, że pomieszczenie wydaje się sporo większe. To samo tyczy się poddasza.


 Wszystko się zgadza ale jednak za mało 16m2 na salon przynajmniej moim zdaniem, w salonie praktycznie spedza sie cały dzien(w kuchni też trochę  :Smile: , a kuchnia też nie jest jakaś duża i bedzie ciężko zmieścić tam jakiś 2m stół na kilka osób i niestety mus by był zastawić salon stołem a to mi się strasznie nie podoba.

----------


## sadek125

> Pozwolę sobie jeszcze podsunąć 2 inne projekty, które też rozważałam - może wśród nich będzie ten Twój wymarzony:
> 
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z72.html
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z7,maly,d...raktyczny.html


Bardzo ładne domki-tylko jak tu zmieścić kotłownię  :Smile:  bo na takie rozwiązanie decydowałbym się jak by doszło do budowy.

----------


## kama33

Zielony ogród -- ja jestem pod wrazeniem Twojego ogrodu. Jest piękny! Jak będę zakłądała swój to zgłoszę się po poradę  :wink: 

Panie Niktspecjalny -- problemem głownym i zasadniczym są MARZENIA. Dla jednego dom marzeń ma conajmniej 200 m kw, dla innego 100 to już luksus, jeden musi mieć podłogę za 200 zł za m kw, innemu wystarczą panele za 35 zł. Podobnie z płytkami, oknami, meblami itp. To jest wątek dla osób, których dom marzeń wygląda nieco inaczej niz Twój. Ponadto nie kazdy ma duże mozliwości finansowe, ale zdecydowanie woli mały domek z kawałkiem ogródka niz mieszkanie w bloku z uciążliwymi sąsiadami. Jestem przekonana, że można być bardzo szczęśliwym w domu za 200 tys czego sobie i wszystkim z tego wątku życzę  :smile:

----------


## michalmonika2009

Kolego znam ludzi którzy wyborowali za 150 mając swoją działkę i robiąc wszytko sami . 3 lata im to zajęło  oczywiście ty możesz budować 12 lat ale zawsze będzie to już coś swojego

sami zaczynamy kompletować papiery na dom i z działką  1200m2 chcemy wydać kolo 300tys... ale to tez jest takie liczenie jeśli buduje się na przestrzeni kluku lat to ceni rosną itp..

----------


## niktspecjalny

kama33 Masz zupełna rację ale nie zrozumiałaś mojej intencji.Dobrze by się stało dla potencjalnych przyszłych budowniczych takie zestawienia zobaczyli.Skoro już tak to oceniłaś to powiem ci ,że gdybym budował drugi dom wybudowałbym go za 150000 zł/ 120 m2 uwzględniają to co napisałem wyżej.Równie ciepło bym do tego podszedł i bym się z tego bardzo cieszył.Rodzina 4 osobowa plus pies i kot.Moje MARZENIA musza mieć podparcie finansowe i w czynach.Bez spełnienia tych wartości ,budowanie może stać się kłopotliwe a w konsekwencji nie realne.

----------


## desmear

> Wszystko się zgadza ale jednak za mało 16m2 na salon przynajmniej moim zdaniem, w salonie praktycznie spedza sie cały dzien(w kuchni też trochę , a kuchnia też nie jest jakaś duża i bedzie ciężko zmieścić tam jakiś 2m stół na kilka osób i niestety mus by był zastawić salon stołem a to mi się strasznie nie podoba.


po co kombinować, wybudować powiększonego CYRKONA (jest gotowy):
http://domy.wunsch.pl/catalog/visualization/16

----------


## kama33

> Bardzo ładnie to opisałaś.Przepraszam.Ale jeśli pozwolisz tylko wyjaśnię.Za 200000 zł bez kredytu to wybacz ale to nie będzie dom naszych oczekiwań marzeń.....


  NIKTSPECJALNY -- odniosłam się głównie do tej właśnie Twojej wypowiedzi. Teraz widzę, ze piszesz już troche inaczej, Niemniej też chetnie dowiem sie, co można zrobic taniej ale nie gorzej  :smile:  I po to właśnie czytam ten wątek.

----------


## face

> Chciałbym aby zadaniu sprostał *face* i opisał jak za 200000 bez działki wybudował swój wymarzony dom bez kredytów i pożyczek?


cofnij sie pare stron wstecz i poczytaj w przerwach pomiedzy dokladaniem smieci do kotla panie *nikt-specjalnie-nie-czytajacy-ze zrozumieniem*
pamietaj abys sie nie zgubil :smile: 
Ci co chca doczytaja :smile:

----------


## kama33

Ja mam pytanie do tych co wybudowali chcociaż "kawałęk" własnego domu  :smile:  Na pewno robiliście kosztorys. Czy udało wam się opracować go w miare dokładnie? CHodzi mi głównie o to, czy nie przekroczyliście założonego budżetu. Powoli zbliżam się do kosztorysu i wiem, ze na tym etapie muszę dokłądnie wszystko zaplanować i przeliczyć, a potem trzymać sie tego, zeby potem nie obudzic sie z reką w nocniku  :wink:  Czy wam sie ta sztuka udała?

----------


## face

> Ja mam pytanie do tych co wybudowali chcociaż "kawałęk" własnego domu  Na pewno robiliście kosztorys. Czy udało wam się opracować go w miare dokładnie? CHodzi mi głównie o to, czy nie przekroczyliście założonego budżetu. Powoli zbliżam się do kosztorysu i wiem, ze na tym etapie muszę dokłądnie wszystko zaplanować i przeliczyć, a potem trzymać sie tego, zeby potem nie obudzic sie z reką w nocniku  Czy wam sie ta sztuka udała?


kosztorys to kombinacja przedmiaru robot, nakladow pracy na wzniesienie danej roboty i aktualnych cen robocizny oraz materialow budowlanych

gdy zrobisz przedmiar na podstawie projektu i nie bedziesz dokonywac zmian w trakcie budowy to przedmiar sie nie zmienia
gorzej juz jest jednak z cenami robocizny i materialow(chociaz wahania tutaj ogromne nie sa)

o ile prace budowlane jest wycenic latwo i skosztorysowac, o tyle prace instalacyjne(zwlaszcza gdy brak projektu) juz b ciezko i tu przyjmuje sie kwotowo - dotyczy to zwlaszca materialu

masz okreslony budrzet na budowe...nie wiem czy na stan deweloperski czy calosc z wykonczeniem - i tutaj musisz sobie sama odpowiedziec co dla Was wazniejsze
wybudowac sie i wprowadzic od razu(czyli wykonczyc wnetrze, ale ile tego wykonczonego wnetrza potrzebujecie itp)czy wykonac stan dewelopesrki a wykanczac np juz wolniej w ciagu jakiegos okreslonego czasu z innych srodkow

masz projekt ktory wybralas i wg kosztorysu przy zalozeniach podanych w kosztorysie (rodzaj materialu, ceny materialu,ceny robocizny) budowa bedzie kosztowac xxxx do danego stanu obiektu
kazda z robot jest wyceniana robocizna osobno, material osobno, jesli wiesz ze cos zrobisz samemu to nie placisz za robocizne, material pokrywasz zawsze i jedynie na czym mozesz zaoszczedzic jesli chodzi o material to kupic ten material taniej
ogolnie co zrobisz samemu to sa Twoje oszczednosci w stosunku do kosztorysu a zawsze mozna znalezc tansza ekipe niz w kosztorysie(tutaj robocizna jest srogo wyceniana)

----------


## kama33

Nie mam kosztorysu, gdyż projekt robię indywidualny. Projektant liczy ile jakich materiałów mi potrzeba, resztę muszę policzyć sama. 
Nie mam określonego budżetu i tu jest chyba mój największy problem :/  Jak pisałam wcześniej chcę wybudować jak najtaniej, ale boję sie, ze w trakcie realizacji braknie mi samodyscypliny :/

----------


## face

zapomnialem dodac ze najlepiej jest miec kosztorys wykonany w arkuszu kalkulacyjym, wtedy na bierzaca mozemy zmieniac w nim ceny materialow i robocizny,przez co mamy stala kontrole na poniesionymi wydatkami

----------


## niktspecjalny

Specjalnie ciebie wybrałem bys odpowiedział.To ty przecież zbudowałeś dom za 200000 zł i to ty jako prawie jedyny pokaż tym co maja mało kasy ...jak wybudować taki domek.Co w nim zrobiłeś sam ....co w tym domu masz.itd.Czy wujek "z Wrocławia dał ci meble bo były mu nie potrzebne, pomógł lać fundamenty,o cioci "Zyty " dostałeś  , Nie odsyłaj mnie do postów wyżej bo to nie ma sensu.Tam w tych postach nie odpowiadasz na moje postawione pytania.Przedstaw ludziom jak faktycznie masz w domu i skąd ci eis to dzieło.Nie denerwuj się tylko spokojnie to zainteresowanym przedstaw....ile tak faktycznie dałeś z siebie.

Zapomniałem...pokaż swój kosztorys.Przecież to nie tajemnica.

----------


## face

> Nie mam określonego budżetu i tu jest chyba mój największy problem :/  Jak pisałam wcześniej chcę wybudować jak najtaniej, ale boję sie, ze w trakcie realizacji braknie mi samodyscypliny :/


to jest wlasnie najwiekszy problem...nie brak kosztorysu tylko brak samodyscypliny
budowa przy ograniczonym budzrzecie jest sztuka kompromisu

najpierw okresl swoje wymagania stawiane budynkowi, pozniej wykonasz kosztorys na podstawie projektu i swych preferencji czytaj wygody np w sposobie ogrzewania, inst elektrycznej, ilosci bajerow i prostoty badz skomplikowania ich dzialania
jesli odpowiesz na te wszsytkie pytania mozesz wykonac kosztorys budynku dostosowany do Twych potrzeb i Twych zalozen - czyli bedziesz miec potrzebny budzrzet
reszte jak co i gdzie oszczedzic napisalem, a watek tez jest pelny wskazowek i odpowiedzi

----------


## kama33

Masz rację Face  :smile:  Zaczęłam od swoich preferencji odnośnie wygody (stąd projekt indywidualny), teraz pójdą pozostałe preferencje, zrobię kosztorys, a potem będę zmieniać żeby uciąć koszty  :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że mi się uda. Ale koniecznie muszę sobie ustalic kwotę, jakiej nie mogę przekroczyć, bo inaczej popłynę  :smile:

----------


## Havena

Kama, postaraj sie nie oszczedzac na elementach, ktorych pozniej nie bedziesz mogla zmienic.
Kiedy bedziesz miala projekt, postaraj sie ergonomicznie porozmieszczac na nim meble, sprzety AGD, ustawienia lazienek. Pamietaj, ze na tym etapie za darmo mozesz sobie przesuwac drzwi, okna, scianki dzialowe  :wink:

----------


## face

> Specjalnie ciebie wybrałem bys odpowiedział.To ty przecież zbudowałeś dom za 200000 zł i to ty jako prawie jedyny pokaż tym co maja mało kasy ...jak wybudować taki domek.Co w nim zrobiłeś sam ....co w tym domu masz.itd.Czy wujek "z Wrocławia dał ci meble bo były mu nie potrzebne, pomógł lać fundamenty,o cioci "Zyty " dostałeś  , Nie odsyłaj mnie do postów wyżej bo to nie ma sensu.Tam w tych postach nie odpowiadasz na moje postawione pytania.Przedstaw ludziom jak faktycznie masz w domu i skąd ci eis to dzieło.Nie denerwuj się tylko spokojnie to zainteresowanym przedstaw....ile tak faktycznie dałeś z siebie.
> 
> Zapomniałem...pokaż swój kosztorys.Przecież to nie tajemnica.


urzekla mnie Twoja historia:)

alez Ci zal dupe sciska:)

nie my jako jedyni postawilismy sobie za cel dom za 200 tys i nie tylko nam sie udalo, do tego jak widze tutaj w watku jest wiele osob ktore buduja i sa na jak najlepszej drodze aby osiagnac sukces:)

probuj nadal mieszac ludziom w glowie

nie mam zamiaru pokazywac naszego kosztorysu na forum bo to kosztorys naszego domu a nie czyjegos i raczej nikomu nic nie wniesie do jego realizacji
dostaja przepis jak wybudowac swoj dom i jak oszczedzac w budowie, to powinno wystarczyc
nie lubie sie powtarzac ale odesle Cie do mych wpisow tam jest wszystko, co kto i za ile:) strona bodajze 9 tegoz postu

ps nie mam wojka we wroclawiu a szkoda...moze by tanio granit na podjazd zalatwil - kolejna sugestia dla budujacych w okolicy strzegomia jak miec ladny trwaly i stos tani podjazd:)

nie mam zamiaru rozwiewac Twych watpliwosci - za to jesli ktos chce zapraszam - 30 km na poludnie od krakowa:)

----------


## kama33

Havena -- projekt sobie sama narysowałam, projektant go tylko "ubiera w szate techniczną"  :wink:  Zrobiłam tak, jak mówisz: meblowanie na ekranie,  potem przestawianie scianek i okien  :smile:  Projektantem jest sąsiad, więc co chwilę jestesmy w kontakcie. On też doradza jakieś sensowne rozwiazania, a zwłaszcza te oszczędniejsze.  Oszczędzę na pewno na meblach. Wyznaje zasadę, że wolę tańsze i zmienić je za 5 lat niz wydać kupę kasy i męczyc wzrok przez lat 15 bo szkoda bedzie wyrzucić  :wink:   W ostateczności wprowadzę sie z tym co mam. Spac każdy będzie miał gdzie  :big grin:

----------


## face

> Havena -- projekt sobie sama narysowałam, projektant go tylko "ubiera w szate techniczną"  Zrobiłam tak, jak mówisz: meblowanie na ekranie,  potem przestawianie scianek i okien  Projektantem jest sąsiad, więc co chwilę jestesmy w kontakcie. On też doradza jakieś sensowne rozwiazania, a zwłaszcza te oszczędniejsze.  Oszczędzę na pewno na meblach. Wyznaje zasadę, że wolę tańsze i zmienić je za 5 lat niz wydać kupę kasy i męczyc wzrok przez lat 15 bo szkoda bedzie wyrzucić   W ostateczności wprowadzę sie z tym co mam. Spac każdy będzie miał gdzie


prosze :smile:  budynku jeszcze nie ma a oszczednosci i owszem spore :smile:

----------


## kama33

Jezeli chodzi o wnętrze (meble, płytki, podłogi) to wiem, ze dużo nie wydam. W tej kwestii nie boję się braku dyscypliny  :wink:  Ja tylko cieszę oko przeglądając wątki o WNĘTRZACH i wiem, ze w większosci poporstu źle bym sie czuła. Nie wiedziałabym jak stąpac po podłodze za 130 zł/m kw

----------


## face

bedziesz nietety stapac po podlodze za 130zl/m2 albo i sporo drozszej :tongue: 

biorac pod uwage: plytki 60-70 zl/m2, ich ulozenie 40-60zl/m2, rodzaj kleju, fugi i gruntu, rownosc wylewki mozesz przyjac ze wykonczenie calkowite podlogi flizowanej pochlonie ok 120 - 150zl/m2 a nawet wiecej

podobnie zreszta ze scianami

----------


## kama33

> bedziesz nietety stapac po podlodze za 130zl/m2 albo i sporo drozszej
> 
> biorac pod uwage: plytki 60-70 zl/m2, ich ulozenie 40-60zl/m2, rodzaj kleju, fugi i gruntu, rownosc wylewki mozesz przyjac ze wykonczenie calkowite podlogi flizowanej pochlonie ok 120 - 150zl/m2 a nawet wiecej
> 
> podobnie zreszta ze scianami


Nie nie! Miałam na myśli tylko i wyłacznie płytki (drewno) w takiej cenie, bo takie właśnie przeważają na forum o wnętrzach  :big grin:

----------


## face

wiem co mialas na mysli :tongue: 
to tak dla rozluznienia i zobrazowania ze nie tylko plytki generuja kwote :smile: 

i tak np: kupujemy solidna plytke gres naturale opoczno - teraz po pk 65-70zl/m2 ma ona wymiary 15x60 i spokojnie przykleimy ja na ogrzewana podloge klejem adesilex p9 mapei po 55-60zl/25kg

ale jesli wezmiemy np noce by my way z paradyza za po ok 140-150 zl/m2 o wymiarach 15x90cm to nalezalo by ja polozyc na kleju np mapei keraflex po ok 75-85zl/25kg lub cersit cm 17 ktory tez jest w podobnej cenie
zastosowanie lepszego kleju nie narzuca tutaj cena plytki tylko jej rozmiar i warunki eksploatacji

po prostu jeden dodatkowy koszt potrafi generowac kolejny

----------


## kama33

Czyli nieświadomie wybrałam też tańszy klej  :big grin:

----------


## Archi100

Korzystając z temperatury tego wątku i ilości osób odwiedzających chciałbym Was zapytać z innej beczki, może ktoś mi podpowie?
Teraz się zastanawiam nad wyborem: Tynki, czy płyty karton-gipsowe? Co radzicie?
Tynki są niby trwalsze i niby wówczas ściany "oddychają", ale wychodzi to drożej no i są mokre i muszą schnąć. Natomiast płyty karton-gips, robi się je na sucho, co w moim wypadku byłoby ok, bo mam zamiar robić ściany jeszcze w luty, więc odpadłby problem z wilgocią, byłby też postęp na budowie no i chyba najważniejsze, byłoby taniej. DORADŹCIE PROSZĘ. Jak zrobiliście lub zrobicie u siebie? Jakie jest przenikanie ciepła?

----------


## face

> Czyli nieświadomie wybrałam też tańszy klej


ktos powie ze klej nie ma znaczenia...no coz, niech mowi, ale jakos ja ryzykowac nie zamierzalem :tongue:

----------


## face

> Korzystając z temperatury tego wątku i ilości osób odwiedzających chciałbym Was zapytać z innej beczki, może ktoś mi podpowie?
> Teraz się zastanawiam nad wyborem: Tynki, czy płyty karton-gipsowe? Co radzicie?
> Tynki są niby trwalsze i niby wówczas ściany "oddychają", ale wychodzi to drożej no i są mokre i muszą schnąć. Natomiast płyty karton-gips, robi się je na sucho, co w moim wypadku byłoby ok, bo mam zamiar robić ściany jeszcze w luty, więc odpadłby problem z wilgocią, byłby też postęp na budowie no i chyba najważniejsze, byłoby taniej. DORADŹCIE PROSZĘ. Jak zrobiliście lub zrobicie u siebie? Jakie jest przenikanie ciepła?


ujme to tak ze karton gips stosuje wszedzie gdzie dac tynku nie mozna - czytaj zabudowa poddasza

generalnie g-k nie polecam na sciany, jesli chcesz oszczedzic to moze sufitow nie tynkuj, bedziesz sobie mogl gdzies fikusnie obnizyc, pochowac jakies instalacje pod takim sufitem

na scianach latwo gk uszkodzic, problem gdy wystapi jakies zawilgocenie-rozleci sie, problem aby powiesic szafke gdy plyty na plackach
jedynie szybkosc wykonania przemawia za gk ale z cena to juz roznie bywa

----------


## nazwa12

> ktos powie ze klej nie ma znaczenia...no coz, niech mowi, ale jakos ja ryzykowac nie zamierzalem


ja powiem że klej nie ma żadnego znaczenia.Plytki w lazience mam drogie, a klej jakiś najtańszy z castoramy jakieś 12 zl za worek i po co przeplacać.

----------


## face

> ja powiem że klej nie ma żadnego znaczenia.Plytki w lazience mam drogie, a klej jakiś najtańszy z castoramy jakieś 12 zl za worek i po co przeplacać.


na grzanej podlodze badz scianie??

jakosc kleju ma znaczenie przy *rozmiarze* plytek polozonych na *ogrzewanej podlodze* badz *scianie* a nie ich cenie

to ze te duze sa drogie to inna sprawa

gdy plytki polozone na powierchni w ktorej nie ma wbudowanego ogrzewania to klej wtedy znaczenia i owszem nie ma

wiec doczytaj z jakich warunkow eksploatacji-byly podane- wynika to moje stwierdzenie

----------


## Archi100

> ujme to tak ze karton gips stosuje wszedzie gdzie dac tynku nie mozna - czytaj zabudowa poddasza
> 
> generalnie g-k nie polecam na sciany, jesli chcesz oszczedzic to moze sufitow nie tynkuj, bedziesz sobie mogl gdzies fikusnie obnizyc, pochowac jakies instalacje pod takim sufitem
> 
> na scianach latwo gk uszkodzic, problem gdy wystapi jakies zawilgocenie-rozleci sie, problem aby powiesic szafke gdy plyty na plackach
> jedynie szybkosc wykonania przemawia za gk ale z cena to juz roznie bywa


No tak, ale zastanawiam się co jest w tym momencie najbardziej optymalne biorąc pod uwagę że za tydzień dwa wstawiam okna wchodzi elektryk i jeszcze w lutym chciałbym tynkować i przeraża mnie że z tynków będzie sporo wilgoci, co innego gdybym to robił latem, to by wówczas wszystko ładnie schło...
Więc radzisz jednak tynk wapienno-cementowy?

----------


## lukep3

plyty GK tylko na poddaszu a na scianach tynki; nie sciany maja oddychac tylko wentylacja ma byc sprawna;

----------


## lukep3

nie wiem jak to robicie ja za same materialy na dom 130 m2 wydalem cos ok 350 tys lekko (wiekszzoc z duzymi rabatami, ceny negocjowane)..... :smile:

----------


## face

> nie wiem jak to robicie ja za same materialy na dom 130 m2 wydalem cos ok 350 tys lekko (wiekszzoc z duzymi rabatami, ceny negocjowane).....


o ile podejrzewam przy cenach materialow na SSO nie odbiegamy znaczaco (wiekszy koszt moze wynikac z ilosci potrzebnych mat) to juz przy wykonczeniowce schody sie zaczynaja i spore rozbieznosci z racji rozbieznosci zastosowanych materialow-glownie cen zastosowanych materialow

----------


## face

> No tak, ale zastanawiam się co jest w tym momencie najbardziej optymalne biorąc pod uwagę że za tydzień dwa wstawiam okna wchodzi elektryk i jeszcze w lutym chciałbym tynkować i przeraża mnie że z tynków będzie sporo wilgoci, co innego gdybym to robił latem, to by wówczas wszystko ładnie schło...
> Więc radzisz jednak tynk wapienno-cementowy?


latem by ladnie schlo i pekalo zapewne...lato wcale nie jest najlepszym momentem na robienie tynkow

jesli sie zdecydujesz na tynk
wytynkujesz w lutym, po ok tygodniu czy dwoch mozesz brac sie za wylewki
gdy sie ociepli zostaje wietrzyc a tynki wyschna spokojnie w przeciagu miesiaca czy dwoch w zaleznosci od aury zewnetrznej

choc osobiscie jestem zwolennikiem tynkow tradycyjnych(cem-wap) wybor tynku pozostawiam Tobie czy tradycyjny czy gipsowy - gipsowych tynkarzy dorwiesz wnet od reki a na dobrych tynkarzy tradycyjnych czeka sie czasami nawet rok

----------


## themichals

> nie wiem jak to robicie ja za same materialy na dom 130 m2 wydalem cos ok 350 tys lekko (wiekszzoc z duzymi rabatami, ceny negocjowane).....


 Wydałeś lekko, bo masz na to pieniądze tak więc nie dziw się  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

do dwóch fajnych tanich projektów od gosiasto dokładam trzeci, super jak ktoś ma mało kasy, za 200 tys. to go można nieźle w środku jeszcze wykończyć i jeszcze na kostke brukową zostanie...
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z8,projek...uspadowym.html

----------


## Archi100

> latem by ladnie schlo i pekalo zapewne...lato wcale nie jest najlepszym momentem na robienie tynkow
> 
> jesli sie zdecydujesz na tynk
> wytynkujesz w lutym, po ok tygodniu czy dwoch mozesz brac sie za wylewki
> gdy sie ociepli zostaje wietrzyc a tynki wyschna spokojnie w przeciagu miesiaca czy dwoch w zaleznosci od aury zewnetrznej
> 
> choc osobiscie jestem zwolennikiem tynkow tradycyjnych(cem-wap) wybor tynku pozostawiam Tobie czy tradycyjny czy gipsowy - gipsowych tynkarzy dorwiesz wnet od reki a na dobrych tynkarzy tradycyjnych czeka sie czasami nawet rok


Dzięki *face* i jeszcze ostatnie słowo, dlaczego uważasz że tynk tradycyjny jest lepszy od Karton-Gipsu? Najważniejsze zalety i wady. Serdeczne dzięki za poradę i jestem ciekaw tych zalet i wad.

----------


## Zielony ogród

a zobaczcie te wszystkie projekty, tam są szacunkowe koszty budowy z prawej strony, na pewno lekko zawyżone w przypadku budowy systemem gospodarczym
http://www.z500.pl/domy/male.html

----------


## Zielony ogród

zwróćcie uwagę - projekt Z8 98,6 m2 wyceniony na 223 tys. a projekt z141 tylko 90,9 m2 a wyceniony na prawie 299 tys., 76 tys. różnicy.

----------


## nazwa12

> na grzanej podlodze badz scianie??
> 
> jakosc kleju ma znaczenie przy *rozmiarze* plytek polozonych na *ogrzewanej podlodze* badz *scianie* a nie ich cenie
> 
> to ze te duze sa drogie to inna sprawa
> 
> gdy plytki polozone na powierchni w ktorej nie ma wbudowanego ogrzewania to klej wtedy znaczenia i owszem nie ma
> 
> wiec doczytaj z jakich warunkow eksploatacji-byly podane- wynika to moje stwierdzenie


wiem że chodzi też o rozmiar plytek , wszystkie plytki kleiliśmy tym najtańszym klejem,a ogrzewanie podlogowe mamy polożone w calym domu.A plytki jeszcze nie odpadly :big lol:

----------


## face

> Dzięki *face* i jeszcze ostatnie słowo, dlaczego uważasz że tynk tradycyjny jest lepszy od Karton-Gipsu? Najważniejsze zalety i wady. Serdeczne dzięki za poradę i jestem ciekaw tych zalet i wad.


jako ze nabywalem wiedzy w starej krakowskiej szkole budowlanej uwazam ze tynk tradycyjny jest najlepszy do wnetrz - to moje zdanie na temat tynkow i kazdy moze miec inne

do tego pracujac w zawodzie, widzac wykonanie i zachowywanie sie pozostalych w najrozniejszych warunkach tylko utwierdzilem sie w tym przekonaniu

reszte doczytaj na forum - kazdy moze miec inne spostrzezenia niz ja

----------


## face

> wiem że chodzi też o rozmiar plytek , wszystkie plytki kleiliśmy tym najtańszym klejem,a ogrzewanie podlogowe mamy polożone w calym domu.A plytki jeszcze nie odpadly


to dales kolejna cenna rade w tym watku budujacych za 200 tys :smile: 
do tego poparta spostrzezeniem z uzytkowania :smile: 

zal ze nie bylem zalogowany na forum w trakcie wykanczania, moze dali bysmy sie skusic i oszczedzili bysmy jeszcze wiecej :smile: 

a tak bojac sie ryzyka doinwestowalismy gdzie nie potrzeba :bash: 
poki co rowniez bez pekniec i odpadajacych plytek :smile:

----------


## lukep3

najtaniej wyjda GK potem gipsowka a najdrozsze sa cemntowo - wapienne - pamietajcie ze te ostatnie wymagaja gladzi takze cena ich lekko urosnie miedzy 40-50 zł za metr;
co do GK - kiedys mialem przypadek (ogladam srednio kilkadziesiat domow/budow miesiecznie z racji zawodu) ze facet zrywal plyty lepione na placki (zawsze sie zdarza jakies szczeliny) a tam myszy  :smile:  i kladl tynk tradycyjne

----------


## lukep3

u mnie koszty zaczely sie na wykonczeniowce, chociaz i instalacje nie byly najtansze;

----------


## Zielony ogród

nie mam tynków.... tylko cekol na ytonga :offtopic:

----------


## Zielony ogród

oj przepraszam zatego off topica, wcisnął sie niechcący

----------


## face

> najtaniej wyjda GK potem gipsowka a najdrozsze sa cemntowo - wapienne - pamietajcie ze te ostatnie wymagaja gladzi takze cena ich lekko urosnie miedzy 40-50 zł za metr;
> co do GK - kiedys mialem przypadek (ogladam srednio kilkadziesiat domow/budow miesiecznie z racji zawodu) ze facet zrywal plyty lepione na placki (zawsze sie zdarza jakies szczeliny) a tam myszy  i kladl tynk tradycyjne


moze jeszcze za krotko pracuje w budownictwie z racji mlodego wieku ale:

wiekszosc tynkow gipsowych ktore widzialem, a widzialem ich pare set tysiecy m2 kwalifikowalo sie do wyrownaia ich gladzia

a wiekszosc tynkow cem-wap ktore widzialem nie wymagaly zadnych gladzi

dodam ze m2 na gotowo tynkow gipsowych z materialem to ok 22-25 zl/m2 w zaleznosci od marki uzytego tynku
a m2 tynku cem-wap to z materialem ok 25-30zl/m2 - nie zaprawa gotowa tylko robiona z polproduktow przez tynkarzy - dobrzy tynkarze biora za robocizne ok 15-20 zl/m2 tynku i po nich gladzic nie potrzeba
rownosc i gladkosc tynkow zalezy od ekipy ktora je wykonuje

co do g-k sie zgodze :smile:

----------


## lukep3

takze budowa to rzecz baaaardzo wzgledna - kazdy buduje na ile go stac - to tak jak z kupnem samochodu....nie ma gornej granicy...kiedys bylem u faceta i na dachu kopercie polozyl mayer-holsena - sama dachowka 60 tys - wiec sami widzicie  :smile:

----------


## lukep3

na gipsowke czesto kladzie sie mase szpachlowa np shetrock , i to ze 2 warstwwy; co do cem-wap. nie wyobrazem sobie ich bez gladzi (nawet tych "filcem" zacieranych) no ale moze mamy inne wymagania  :wink:

----------


## Havena

> na gipsowke czesto kladzie sie mase szpachlowa np shetrock , i to ze 2 warstwwy


Dokladnie tak mamy, jak piszesz  :smile:  Choc wydawalo mi sie, ze nasze tynki sa doskonale (porownujac do cem.-wap. u innych), to po polozeniu tej masy sa idealnie gladkie.
Dlatego polecam wlasnie gipsowe. Jesli chodzi o plyty k-g na scianach, to zdecydowanie odradzam!!! Mamy w obecnym domu - fakt, sciany sa gladziutkie, ale plyty pracuja, troche pekaja przy oscieznicy. Nie jestem zadowolona.

----------


## face

> na gipsowke czesto kladzie sie mase szpachlowa np shetrock , i to ze 2 warstwwy; co do cem-wap. nie wyobrazem sobie ich bez gladzi (nawet tych "filcem" zacieranych) no ale moze mamy inne wymagania


kurna zapodam zdjecie mych tynkow :tongue: 

niech kazdy wybierze swoje, nie da sie omamic i odciagnac od wyboru i do upadlego przy tym obstaje (jesli jest zadowolony - jesli nie niech ostrzeze potomnych :tongue: )

----------


## lukep3

i wtedy mamy lusterko  :smile:  (ale to oczywiscie jak kto lubi - ja tak  :smile:  )    dla mnie cem- wap to wieksza wytrzymalosc mechaniczna- tylko bo..oddychanie - to tylko niecaly 1% udzialu w sprawnej wentylacji..ale jesli mam WM to po co mi "oddychajace" sciany  :wink:

----------


## lukep3

ale moja subiektywna ocena to dom  w 150 m2 za 500 tys bedzie: architektonicznie ok, dobrej klasy instalacje, wykończenie na dobrym poziomie, jezeli chcemy wiecej np drogie wykonczenie plus wyoskiej jakosci materialy 500 tys zdecydowanie nie starczy...

----------


## face

> i wtedy mamy lusterko  (ale to oczywiscie jak kto lubi - ja tak  )    dla mnie cem- wap to wieksza wytrzymalosc mechaniczna- tylko bo..oddychanie - to tylko niecaly 1% udzialu w sprawnej wentylacji..ale jesli mam WM to po co mi "oddychajace" sciany


ciiichooo....na tym forum sciany nie oddychaja :offtopic: 

nie czytales??kurcze...mnie w szkole uczono inaczej a tu klops...przestaly oddychac :smile:

----------


## lukep3

wiec potwierdzam mozna wybudowac dom za 200 tys...gornej granicy nie ma

----------


## niktspecjalny

> cofnij sie pare stron wstecz i poczytaj w przerwach pomiedzy dokladaniem smieci do kotla panie *nikt-specjalnie-nie-czytajacy-ze zrozumieniem*
> pamietaj abys sie nie zgubil
> Ci co chca doczytaja


Po raz ostatni wytłumaczę ci grzecznie byś tego nie powtarzał.Mam w domu Piec gazowy,kominek z płaszczem wody i solary.Zrozum to wreszcie.Jak dla mnie nie odpowiedziałeś na żadne pytanie i ludziska nie wiedzą jak doprowadziłeś swoją budowę do finału ,który wyniósł cię tylko 200000zł.Bardzo ogólnikowo piszesz o swoich osiągnięciach robiąc trochę wodę z mózgu, tym którzy taką kwot pieniędzy uzbierali i chcą się wybudować.Chcesz pokazać ,że można więc się to dokładnie wytłumacz.

Nie palę śmieciami więc zaprzestań tego proszę.Jeśli nie chcesz podać swojego kosztorysu to nie podawaj, jak dla mnie dla przyszłych inwestorów twoje pisanie jest niekompletne.

----------


## face

> Po raz ostatni wytłumaczę ci grzecznie byś tego nie powtarzał.Mam w domu Piec gazowy,kominek z płaszczem wody i solary.Zrozum to wreszcie.Jak dla mnie nie odpowiedziałeś na żadne pytanie i ludziska nie wiedzą jak doprowadziłeś swoją budowę do finału ,który wyniósł cię tylko 200000zł.Bardzo ogólnikowo piszesz o swoich osiągnięciach robiąc trochę wodę z mózgu, tym którzy taką kwot pieniędzy uzbierali i chcą się wybudować.Chcesz pokazać ,że można więc się to dokładnie wytłumacz.
> 
> Nie palę śmieciami więc zaprzestań tego proszę.Jeśli nie chcesz podać swojego kosztorysu to nie podawaj, jak dla mnie dla przyszłych inwestorów twoje pisanie jest niekompletne.


czytaj nadal i kalkulator w dlon :smile: 
ogolnikowo jak widze czytasz :smile: 
tlumaczyc sie nie zamierzam i udowadniac nic nikomu, tym bardziej Tobie nie mam zamiaru, nie chce i nie musze :smile: 
jesli moje informacje sa nie kompletne to wybacz-bardziej kompletne nie beda :smile: 

ps - jest z Ciebie choc jeden pozytek - nabijasz innym postow :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Twoje tłumaczenie dla mnie są niepotrzebne.Ja chałupę za 500000 już mam i się z tym nie kryje to ty musisz udowodnić w tym wątku ,że za 200000 zł się wybudowałeś.Chcesz pisać ogólnikowo to pisz.Nie musisz mi się tłumaczyć bo żaden ja autorytet.

----------


## face

> Twoje tłumaczenie dla mnie są niepotrzebne.Ja chałupę za 500000 już mam i się z tym nie kryje to ty musisz udowodnić w tym wątku ,że za 200000 zł się wybudowałeś.Chcesz pisać ogólnikowo to pisz.Nie musisz mi się tłumaczyć bo żaden ja autorytet.


to co robisz w watku o budowie za 200 tys??
hehehe siejesz zamet :smile:  toc jak zawsze i w kazdym innym watku :smile: 

faktow przedstawilem wystarczajaca ilosc :smile: 

ps - skocz dorzucic do kopciucha :tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jak to co robię?.W wolnym kraju żyje to i takim jak ty mogę postawić veto.Kopciucha nie mam a ty cały czas odbiegasz od tematu i nie przedstawiasz argumentów ,że wybudowałeś dom za 200000 zł.Przynajmniej fotki wstaw by ci uwierzono.Ja nie wierzę. a mogę nie wierzyć, takie mam prawo.

----------


## face

> Jak to co robię?.W wolnym kraju żyje to i takim jak ty mogę postawić veto.Kopciucha nie mam a ty cały czas odbiegasz od tematu i nie przedstawiasz argumentów ,że wybudowałeś dom za 200000 zł.Przynajmniej fotki wstaw by ci uwierzono.Ja nie wierzę. a mogę nie wierzyć, takie mam prawo.


i wierzyc nie musisz :smile: 

dodam ze stan deweloperski za 165 tys :smile:  nie zawyzaj jesli nie doczytales :tongue: 

ja veto stawiam fotkom - tak mam po prostu i cenie prywatnosc :smile: 

za to odwiedzajacych przyjme z mila checia :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Nie powiem argument na odwiedzanie znalazłeś,Co zrobisz jak ci się na prawdę zwalą i nie będziesz umiał tego wytłumaczyć.To zaboli.

p.s przypomnij mi twój projekt wtedy to uwierzę ,że stan deweloperski wynosi 165000 zł.To też mi gdzieś umknęło a tobie to bez różnicy a i ja nie będę wertował postów po próżnicy.Tam w projekcie jest kosztorys ...będzie to wtedy można weryfikować.

----------


## face

> Nie powiem argument na odwiedzanie znalazłeś,Co zrobisz jak ci się na prawdę zwalą i nie będziesz umiał tego wytłumaczyć.To zaboli.
> 
> p.s przypomnij mi twój projekt wtedy to uwierzę ,że stan deweloperski wynosi 165000 zł.To też mi gdzieś umknęło a tobie to bez różnicy a i ja nie będę wertował postów po próżnicy.Tam w projekcie jest kosztorys ...będzie to wtedy można weryfikować.


a co niby bede mial tlumaczyc??aha...co to za plytki albo skad meble??
dam rade :smile: Ciebie niech to nie boli :smile: 

przypominam projekt: indywidualny :smile: poszukaj kosztorysu :tongue:

----------


## Archi100

A po co Wy się tak spieracie? Lubicie to?  :smile:

----------


## lakk

Moderatorze!  - ratunku!!!

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

no i nastepny watek,do ktorego nikt juz za chwile nie bedzie zagladal.....
pamietajcie,ze ostatni gasi swiatlo....

----------


## niktspecjalny

Nie chcąc być znowu docenionym przez admina i tym samy odbierać marzeń budującym za takie pieniądze i szanując to co pisze face trudno jest mi uwierzyć w słowo pisane bez ...przynajmniej podania projektu by każdy mógł sobie porównać ,dopasować przyszłe wydatki.Skąd się biorą spory ,właśnie z takich niedomówień.Projekt indywidualny, a kosztorys nie istnieje.To by było na tyle.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> no i nastepny watek,do ktorego nikt juz za chwile nie bedzie zagladal.....
> pamietajcie,ze ostatni gasi swiatlo....


Ok powiedz mi dlaczego.Dlatego ,że grzecznie zapytałem o projekt,kosztorys?

----------


## kaszpir007

Ludziska dajcie sobie spokój ...

Face jak sam mówi podobno jest "budowlańcem" , więc przy jego budowie większość (a może i cała) kosztu robocizny odpadło. Sam chwalił się że miał z rodziny pomocników i itd i inne "układy".
Więc w jego przypadku jak policzymy TYLKO materiały i to często zdobywane taniej niż zwykły "śmiertelnik" to wyjdzie dużo taniej ...

Niestety większość ludzi (a moze i dobrze) to nie budowlańcy i muszą bazować na fachowcach którzy wykonają jakieś zadania i to na wielu fachowcach bo nie ma fachowców co wszystko umieją ...

I tu wchodzimy w duże koszty. Dobrzy fachowcy się cenią i mimo że się cenią są do nich duuuuże kolejki i niektórzy czekają nawet rok aby rozpocząc budowę ...

Jest oczywiście mnóstwo "budowlańców" amatorów którzy uważają ze też potrafią i też to zrobią bo co to za problem ...
Tyle że potem na forum muratora można zobaczyć "dzieła" tych fachowców ...
I usuwanie tych "dziel" kosztuje krocie , a bardzo często nawet inwestor nie wie że takie "kwiatki" na na budowie i dom tak naprawdę powinno się rozebrać ...

Ceny robocizny gnają jak szalone. Znajomy ostatnio kupował dachówki. Kupował tanie , chyba za niecałe 30zł za m2 netto a koszt montażu był już od 45zł , zależnie od skomplikowania dachu ,  kupił kafle po 40zl a za położenie zapłacił 75zł za m2 i itd ...

Niestety koszty robocizny idą do góry , a od kilku miesięcy coraz bardziej ...
Kryzys według "specjalistów" minął , mieszkania sprzedają się coraz lepiej to i fachowcy znów coraz więcej żądają ...

Dom można taniej zbudować ale kosztem pewnych "kompromisów". Tutaj osoba która zbudowała dom M72 (zielony domek) nie ma styropianu na ścianach. To już duże oszczędności (materiał + robocizna)  ,  nie ma też "typowej" instalacji CO (znów duże oszczędności) , dom jest całkowicie parterowy (nie ma ani strychu ani możliwości adaptacji na poddasze użytkowe).

Niestety robocizna to olbrzymia część kosztu domu. Zwykły człowiek sam nic nie zrobi i może i lepiej , bo wystarczy poczytać sobie fora aby zobaczyć jak często wygląda ta "fachowość" amatorów . Bardzo często po pracy takich "fachowców" musza inni poprawiać i trzeba ponosić dużo większe koszty.

Najlepiej jest aby każdy robił to na czym się naprawdę zna a nie udawał że na czymś innym się zna ...

Niestety nie ma co słuchac więc "faciego" bo może i zbudował za tyle dom i się da , ale to w jego przypadku.
Normalny człowiek za tyle nie zbuduje ...

----------


## ann i pawel

też marzyłam o domku za 200tys i powiem tak.... mi się na pewno nie uda, ale moim zdaniem nie dlatego, że się nie da tylko dlatego, że apetyt rośnie w miarę jedzenia...
moim zdaniem *można by zbudować dom a raczej domek za 200tyś ale budując dom mały (do80-90m2), bez garażu,piwnicy,lukarn itp... przykryty blachą i z materiałów raczej z niskiej półki*...niektórzy powiedzą,że po co wtedy budować dom skoro to będzie porównywalne z mieszkaniem...a to dlatego, że  niektórzy nie marzą o powierzchni domu tylko o bliskości ogródka i odległości od sąsiadów... moim zdaniem może się udać za 200 ale tylko do zamieszkania a nie do skończenia inwestycji jako całości... będzie trzeba dozbierać i później zrobić kostkę czy ogród...ale przecież mając do wyboru mieszkanie w obskurnym bloku z czynszem 600zl to lepiej postawić mały dom i powoli sobie kończyć...podsumowując bo się rozpisałam...ja się zagalopowałam w rozmiarze i jakości materiałów tomi się nie uda, ale jak ktoś podejdzie do budowy z głową, to ma szanse, nawet jak nie jest budowlańcem...byle takie proste prace jak malowanie czy panele to już sam wykonywał a reszty fachowców dokładnie szukał i porównywał ofert...bo jak firma od a do z to starczy pewnie tylko na robociznę...i jeszcze jedno...lepiej zacząć z myślą,że 200 starczy i dozbierać bo pewnie zabraknie niż czekać, że się od razu uzbiera...bo się raczej nie uzbiera...z roku na rok ceny idą w góre a i z kupki pieniędzy łatwiej i mniej rozważnie się wydaje...dlatego zaczynać i wierzyć,że się uda...najwyżej można to sprzedać...ceny nieruchomości też idą w górę więc i z zyskiem.... :smile:

----------


## Erol 1

A ja uważam, ze za 200 000 nie da się wybudować nawet najmniejszego domu przeznaczonego do mieszkania. Chyba, że chcemy mieszkać w garażu....

----------


## Zielony ogród

> .
> 
> .....
> 
> Dom można taniej zbudować ale kosztem pewnych "kompromisów". Tutaj osoba która zbudowała dom M72 (zielony domek) nie ma styropianu na ścianach. To już duże oszczędności (materiał + robocizna)  ,  nie ma też "typowej" instalacji CO (znów duże oszczędności) , dom jest całkowicie parterowy (nie ma ani strychu ani możliwości adaptacji na poddasze użytkowe). 
> 
> 
> ...


główny kompromis to wybór projektu. akurat ściana jednowarstwowa z ytonga to nie jest znowu takie najtańsze rozwiązanie, i nie był to wybór z oszczędności.

wystarczy dobrze wybrać projekt, i wówczas mozna sobie pozwolić na fachowców i dobre materiały. 

a jeżeli ktoś chce duzy dom za 200 tys. to ....... przytoczę powiedzenie mojej 90-letniej babci z lubelskiej, wybaczcie: "wyżej s()a niż du()ę ma"

----------


## ann i pawel

erol a ile twoim zdaniem trzeba za dom 80m nie licząc działki, kostki, ogrodzenia ani trawy.... tylko dom,... ile sso,ile deweloperski a ile do zamieszkania...ciekawi mnie dlaczego myślisz ze za 200 to tylko garaż...

----------


## Zielony ogród

> A ja uważam, ze za 200 000 nie da się wybudować nawet najmniejszego domu przeznaczonego do mieszkania. Chyba, że chcemy mieszkać w garażu....


może to tylko prowokacja, ale zapraszam:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ony+ogr%C3%B3d

oraz na stronę:
http://www.z500.pl/domy/male.html 

moim zdaniem te domki są ładniesze niz niejeden gargamel z powyginanym dachem.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

Zielony ogrod,jak Ci sie tam mieszka w tym garazu  :eek:  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zielony ogrod,jak Ci sie tam mieszka w tym garazu


czuje sie jak Mercedes

----------


## face

> Ludziska dajcie sobie spokój ...
> 
> Face jak sam mówi podobno jest "budowlańcem" , więc przy jego budowie większość (a może i cała) robocizny odpadło. Sam chwalił się że miał z rodziny pomocników i itd i inne "układy".
> Więc w jego przypadku jak policzymy TYLKO materiały i to często zdobywane taniej niż zwykły "śmiertelnik" to wyjdzie dużo taniej ...
> .


wlasnie, face podobno jest budowlancem, wiec jak mowi ze sie da,to po prostu sie da, bo wycenial takich i wiekszych domkow w ciagu ostatniego roku ok 15
jak juz sie tak czepiacie tej rodziny to jej wklad byl stosunkowo niewielki, ale uczciwie napisalem ze byl, poniewaz pewnych robot w pojedynke czy we dwoch sie wykonac nie da

face moze i mial uklady, tyle ze zamiast bebnic po forum to szukal po skladach materialu gdzie taniej, i poswiecal energie i czas na budowe a nie na pisanie

jesli chodzi o material:

beton - nikt ze smiertelnikow taniej nie zalatwi - coz, rodzice kolegi maja betoniarnie i nic na to nie poradze - ale jest podana kwota calkowita i za ile m3 zaplacona, wiec mozna wziac kalkulator w dlon, policzyc i porownac

dachowke z wykonczeniami i membrana kupilismy po znajomosci za 8250 zl na 200m2 krycia w 2004 roku a odebralismy w 2005 roku - ale przeciez to nie moja wina ze dostalem cynk o taniej Tondach marsylka 12 i ja kupilismy

stal rowniez udalo mi sie kupic taniej - 4700zl/3tony - to tez nie moja wina ze kupilem taniej

a teraz pustaczki - za maksy placilismy w grudniu 2006 2,70brutto za sztuke, kupilismy wtedy material na caly parter(wiecej nie mieli na skladzie wolnego materialu) - czy tak tanio??przypomnijcie sobie ceny ze stycznia 2007 po 3,5 zl/szt - a pozniej to juz tylko drozej
reszta pustaczkow kupiona w czerwcu 2007 po 3,2zl/szt - owszem kupilem taniej (normalna cena to wtedy 3,8-4zl) - jednak dzieki temu ze akurat potrzebowalem 22 palety czyli caly samochod z przyczepa, ktory przyjechal bezposrednio (bez rozladunku i zaladunku na skladzie) od producenta do nas - ale to pokombinowac i ponegocjowac trzeba

o cemencie bym zapomnial i wapnie - cement po 480-540 zl/tone placilem a teraz jest po 350-400zl/tone, wapno tez jest tansze
styropian jest sporo tanszy, welne kupilismy taniej niz teraz

wiec jak to z tymi cenami?? ja sledzac je w miare na biezaco zauwazylem ze wszystko poza dachowka potanialo
zreszta plytki i kleje i wszystko jest tansze niz w 2008 roku prosze panstwa

wiec slucham Was jak to jest z tym materialem??




> Niestety nie ma co słuchac więc "faciego" bo może i zbudował za tyle dom i się da , ale to w jego przypadku.
> Normalny człowiek za tyle nie zbuduje ...


wiec sluchajcie faciego i czytajcie, poniewaz wszystkie warunki przy jakich budowalismy dom zostaly podane - moze za tyle za ile nam sie udalo wybudowac normalny czlowiek by nie wybudowal domu ktory my posiadamy ale za 200 tys na pewno

poniewaz z racji awarii komputera nie posiadam kosztorysu, ktory robilem w 2006 roku na cele naszej budowy (dodam ze opiewal on na ok 218 tys za stan deweloperski, wykonany przez firme ze srednimi cenami na rynku okolicznym - zero tykania palcem z naszej strony, chyba ze aby wskazac poprawki), zdecydowalem sie wykonac orientacyjna wycene budowy naszego domku na dzien dzisiejszy przy zalozeniach:

material ten ktory podawalem wczesniej - kwoty powtarzam
SSO wykonuje firma-brygada ze sredniej polki cenowej - spokojnie sie znajda chetni aby postawic taki domek za ta kwote
pozostale roboty wykonuja brygady, ktore specjalizuja sie tylko w danej usludze
ceny przyjalem na dzis z rynku lokalnego

SSO - material: 63050 zl
SSO - robocizna calego sso z dachem - 40000 tys zl (130m2 podlog, dach ok 150m2)

Stan deweloperski:
material na wykonczenie do stanu deweloperskiego - 39450 zl

Robocizna SD:

prad - 130 pkt x 50zl = 6500 zl
uzbrojenie rozdzielnicy + pomiary - 1000 zl
suma: 7500 zl

instalacje co+cwu+wod-kan+gaz:

gaz: 18mb x 120 zl(z materialem i papierami) = 2160 zl

instalacja wod-kan, cwu i zw:
11 pkt x 150 = 1650 zl

instalacja co:
grzejniki: 5pkt x 150 zl = 750 zl
ogrzewanie podl: 7petli x 300 zl = 2100 zl (petle ponizej 100mb)
skrzynki rozdzielaczowe-montaz i spiecie wszystkiego: 2szt x 400 zl = 800 zl
podejscie  do pieca (co, cwu, zw) - 400 zl
suma: 7860 zl

tynki tradycyjne(robocizna)
350m2 x 17zl/m2 = 5950 zl
montaz parapetow wewn - 4 x 100 zl = 400 zl

wylewki(robocizna):
130 m2 x 15 zl/m2 = 1950 zl

zabudowa poddasza (calosc ze szpachlowaniem):
90m2 x 50zl = 4500 zl
obrobka okien dachowych:
3 x 200 zl = 600 zl

wykonczenie zewn:

material (elewacja, podbitka, barierki, dzrwi wejsciowe) = 17500 zl

robocizna:

elewacja: 150m2 x 35 zl = 5250 zl

podbitka z malowaniem 2x: 37m2 x 35 zl/m2 = 1295 zl

murowanie z luksfer: 3m2 x 200zl/m2 = 600 zl

calosc wychodzi 195905 zl na dzien dziesiejszy, nie tykajac nic palcem

wniosek ze da sie wybudowac dom w stanie deweloperskim za 200 tys zl
a jesli sie poszuka tanszych brygad (nie koniecznie gorszych), do tego pewne prace wykona samemu to styknie jeszcze na jako takie wykonczenie

a przekonac sie mozna samemu sporzadzajac przedmiar i wykonujac kosztorys na podstawie cen panujacych w okolicy
wazna kwestia jest to aby przygotowywac budowe i zmawiac ekipy rok a nawet i 2 lata wczesniej i ustalic z nimi stawki-nawet te w przyszlosci omowic a nie brac brygady na juz bo wtedy robota troche z racji pospiechu wyglada nie bardzo a i ceny czasami wyzsze

ja nasza budowe przygotowalem przez 2 lata, umowionych mialem ludzi na terminy i sie udalo zbudowac na spokojnie i bez pospiechu w 17 mscy, z czego prace trwaly moze z 9msc maksimum

wiecej pomoc nie potrafie - tym co wierza mam nadzieje ze przyblizylem temat, a Ci co nie wierza, chocby im postawic taki domek za taka kwote pewnie i tak by nie uwierzyli, ale to juz ich problem nie moj :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> wiec jak to z tymi cenami?? ja sledzac je w miare na biezaco zauwazylem ze wszystko poza dachowka potanialo
> zreszta plytki i kleje i wszystko jest tansze niz w 2008 roku prosze panstwa
> 
> wiec slucham Was jak to jest z tym materialem??


Stal chyba teraz droższa niż w 2008.

----------


## face

> czuje sie jak Mercedes


toc bardzo piekne imie Twe...Mercedes :smile: 
i takie poludniowe :smile:

----------


## face

> Stal chyba teraz droższa niż w 2008.


nie chce aby znowu wynikla pyskowka, ale cena stali zalezy od zapotrzebowania

my kupilismy w grudniu 2006 za niecale 1700zl/tone - srednio oczywiscie
w styczniu 2007 byla po 2500zl/tone a w kwietniu tego samego roku roku juz cos ok 3000zl/tone
raz pamietam sytuacje ze dobila do 3500zl/tone

na przelomie grudnia i listopada 2010 roku kolega nabyl za 2050zl/tone

----------


## ann i pawel

bardzo fajnie opisane koszty... moim zdaniem trochę mało na materiały z sso do deweloperskiego, bo same okna to 10tys, a jeszcze ile worków tynku i cementu i styropianu itd...ale pewnie dlatego, że porównuje do większego domu... ale wniosek jest,że jakby chcieć to się da :smile:   ja dziękuję za opis kosztów instalacji... szukałam na forum jakie są średnie ceny, żeby porównać swoje wyceny i nie znalazłam...a tu są...

----------


## ann i pawel

a face mam jedno pytanie...czy twoim zdaniem można przyjąć, że 50 % kosztów budowy domu to ssz czy mniej?

----------


## face

> a face mam jedno pytanie...czy twoim zdaniem można przyjąć, że 50 % kosztów budowy domu to ssz czy mniej?


w rozpatrywanym przeze mnie przypadku ssz to niewiele ponad 50%
ogolnie SSZ waha sie w granicach od ok 45 - 60% budowy i jest zalezne od rodzaju projektu i rodzaju zastos materialow
prosty i maly dach, mala powierzchnia stolarki zbliza nas do dolnej granicy a zwieksza udzial tynkow ktore zaliczamy do wykonczeniowki

skomplikowany dach i do tego duzo stolarki okiennej zbliza nas do gornej granicy a zmniejsza np udzial tynkow

bardzo ogolnie wyjasnilem ale zbyt dlugo by tlumaczyc

----------


## lukep3

do ann i pawel  jesli wykonczeniowka slabej jakosci to mozna przyjac SSZ jako 50 %.

----------


## ann i pawel

dziękuję :smile:  wykończeniówkę planuję raczej nie bardzo słabą, ale planuję górę zostawić w stanie deweloperskim a wykańczać tylko parter... liczę, że 120-150tys mi starczy na ten cel..a raczej mam taką nadzieję :smile:  zobaczymy...jestem na etapie instalacji i jestem lekko przerażona... teraz widać,że ten mój domek nie jest tak mały jak planowałam... tynków u mnie z 600m,podłogi 200m...to dlatego ja się w 200tys nie zmieszczę :smile: ale uważam, że by się dało :smile:

----------


## lukep3

ale po co na siłe sie "mieścic" widze że niektorzy usilnie napedzaja chinska gospodarkę.... :wink:  
jestem zdania iż jeśli sie nia ma na coś kasy to lepiej jest poczekać i kupić coś lepszego niż iść po najtańsze bo zlepek domu z najtańszych materiałów prędzej czy później się zemści...taka zasada panuje w każdej branży - tanie buty, plazma no name, auto produkcji "tata" i "mama" - to samo jest w budownictwie...jeśli ktoś wydaje na materiały poniżej 2 tys na m2 pow. użytkowej budynku  to kupuje po prostu badziewie i nich się nie łudzi i za wiele nie wymaga pózniej..

----------


## DEZET

Uważam , że warto zainwestować w kupno działki. Jeśli coś nie wypali , po kilku latach można sprzedać. Mój domek wg kosztorysu ok.250 tys. (Irys z Horyzontu)- kosztorys może już jest nieaktualny- ceny materiałów się zmieniają. Wynikła dyskusja o stali- że jest droga i drożeje- a tak naprawdę czy jej potrzeba aż tak wiele? Z banku dostałem 200tys. kredytu, mój wkład ma być 50. Działkę miałem wcześniej. Na chwilę obecną SSZ koszt ok 140tys. Ekipa budowlańców postawiła tylko mury z wieńcem. Kolejna ekipa zamontowała prefabrykowane wiązary dachowe. Przyłącza: prąd, woda, gaz, kanalizacja - zrobione. Resztę robię sam (sztuk- 1 :smile: ). Długo to trwa, ale robię dokładnie... bo dla siebie. Jeśli się chce można dużo zrobić samemu - czytałem Muratory od kilkunastu lat- ta wiedza przydała mi się przy remontach... a teraz porwałem się na budowę. Materiały: dobrze jest zamawiać zimą - ruch w hurtowniach mniejszy- ceny inne niż gdy się ruszy na wiosnę po zakupy. Suporeks można ściągnąć z drugiego końca kraju i wcale nie będzie droższy niż w pobliżu. Promocje na blachodachówkę, czy okna - konkurencja taka, że trzeba się targować. Tak , więc nie rezygnujcie z własnego domku. POWODZENIA.
Rozpocząłem pisanie dziennika budowy, więc zapraszam do czytania i komentowania.  :smile:

----------


## ann i pawel

lupek3    a ja nie rozumiem tego liczenia na metr użytkowej...ja mam użytkowej tylko 70m, a 5m to kotłownia,35garażu, i 70m strychu...i co to znaczy że mi140tys starczy...nie... nie ma co liczyć użytkowej do deweloperskiego, tylko całkowitą!na garaż i na strych też idzie dużo materiału... nawet gdybyśmy go nie tynkowali, a otynkować warto...użytkowa da obraz tylko dla kosztów wykończeniówki

----------


## Archi100

> Uważam , że warto zainwestować w kupno działki. Jeśli coś nie wypali , po kilku latach można sprzedać. Mój domek wg kosztorysu ok.250 tys. (Irys z Horyzontu)- kosztorys może już jest nieaktualny- ceny materiałów się zmieniają. Wynikła dyskusja o stali- że jest droga i drożeje- a tak naprawdę czy jej potrzeba aż tak wiele? Z banku dostałem 200tys. kredytu, mój wkład ma być 50. Działkę miałem wcześniej. Na chwilę obecną SSZ koszt ok 140tys. Ekipa budowlańców postawiła tylko mury z wieńcem. Kolejna ekipa zamontowała prefabrykowane wiązary dachowe. Przyłącza: prąd, woda, gaz, kanalizacja - zrobione. Resztę robię sam (sztuk- 1). Długo to trwa, ale robię dokładnie... bo dla siebie. Jeśli się chce można dużo zrobić samemu - czytałem Muratory od kilkunastu lat- ta wiedza przydała mi się przy remontach... a teraz porwałem się na budowę. Materiały: dobrze jest zamawiać zimą - ruch w hurtowniach mniejszy- ceny inne niż gdy się ruszy na wiosnę po zakupy. Suporeks można ściągnąć z drugiego końca kraju i wcale nie będzie droższy niż w pobliżu. Promocje na blachodachówkę, czy okna - konkurencja taka, że trzeba się targować. Tak , więc nie rezygnujcie z własnego domku. POWODZENIA.
> Rozpocząłem pisanie dziennika budowy, więc zapraszam do czytania i komentowania.


Podaj linka do swojego dziennika, chętnie poczytam

----------


## EZS

> ale po co na siłe sie "mieścic" widze że niektorzy usilnie napedzaja chinska gospodarkę.... 
> jestem zdania iż jeśli sie nia ma na coś kasy to lepiej jest poczekać i kupić coś lepszego niż iść po najtańsze bo zlepek domu z najtańszych materiałów prędzej czy później się zemści...taka zasada panuje w każdej branży - tanie buty, plazma no name, auto produkcji "tata" i "mama" - to samo jest w budownictwie...jeśli ktoś wydaje na materiały poniżej 2 tys na m2 pow. użytkowej budynku to kupuje po prostu badziewie i nich się nie łudzi i za wiele nie wymaga pózniej..


nie licytuj ceną
kupiłam dobre, "markowe" gresy jako ońcówkę serii, bodaj po 30 zł albo nawet taniej. Na górze mam tani zlew chiński zapewne, zakupiony jedynie ze wzgledu na wygląd, akurat taki chcieliśmy a droższych nie było - nawet sprzedawca w sklepie nas uprzedzał, ze emalia zejdzie, bo chiński - i ci? 3 lata i ani drgnie. Przy wannie mam też tani też chiński kran kupiony na "tymczasem" bo coś trzeba było zalozyć a ja miałam chorą nogę i nie dałam rady dojechać do sklepu. Kurcze, dlaczego on się nie chce zepsuć? Chętnie go wymienię, ale taki całkiem sprawny to głupio, nawet sreberki nie chce zleźć. Za to drogi i bardzo markowy odkurzacz już padł mi dwa razy i chetnie strupla na zlom oddam. Ceny, marki, jakie to mało ważne...

----------


## face

> .jeśli ktoś wydaje na materiały poniżej 2 tys na m2 pow. użytkowej budynku  to kupuje po prostu badziewie i nich się nie łudzi i za wiele nie wymaga pózniej..


troszke to uogolnione, miales na mysli na dom z wykonczeniem czy z umeblowaniem??
np u nas
sam material to ok 1100 zl/m2 powierzchni podlogi a do m2 powierzchni uzytkowej to wychodzi ok 1400zl
bez chinszczyzny, tylko polska, belgia, hiszpania,niemcy, wlochy, austria i czechy

abysmy wydali 2 tys/m2 powierzchni uzytkowej w naszym domku zapewne - mielibysmy podlogi i sciany z wykonczeniami po 150zl/m2 za material wszedzie i baterie nie po 300zl tylko pewnie po 1000, zlew nie stalowy tylko granitowy i takie tam roznosci

rabnalem sie przedtem i nie uwzglednilem wykonczeniowki :smile:

----------


## face

> w rozpatrywanym przeze mnie przypadku ssz to niewiele ponad 50%
> ogolnie SSZ waha sie w granicach od ok 45 - 60% budowy i jest zalezne od rodzaju projektu i rodzaju zastos materialow
> prosty i maly dach, mala powierzchnia stolarki zbliza nas do dolnej granicy a zwieksza udzial tynkow ktore zaliczamy do wykonczeniowki
> 
> skomplikowany dach i do tego duzo stolarki okiennej zbliza nas do gornej granicy a zmniejsza np udzial tynkow
> 
> bardzo ogolnie wyjasnilem ale zbyt dlugo by tlumaczyc


w powyzszym wpisie mialem na mysli udzial % w stos do stanu deweloperskiego, poniewaz  koszt wykonczeniowki zalezy od gustow chociazby, preferencji i zasobnosci porfela

chcialbym skorygowac swoja wypowiedz po przejrzeniu paru wycen:

tez podam udzial tylko do stanu deweloperskiego

udzial SSZ w stosunku do stanu deweloperskiego waha sie w granicach 50-70%
wg warunkow jak w tamtej wypowiedzi i dodam kolejne:
% udzial sie zmienia w dol gdy rozbudowana instalacja zwlaszcza elektryczna i ogrzewania (duzo pkt elektr, wyk w peszlu, sterowania inteligentne i szmery bajery-choc to nie zawsze, rozbudowane ogrzewanie scienne i podlogowe z rozdzielaczami i pompami) itp
% udzial sie zmienia w gore gdy prosta elektryka, ogrzewanie grzejnikowe bez rozdzielaczy itp

ogolnie udzial SSZ w stosunku do calej budowy mozna przyjmowac w granicach 35-50%

dodam ze taka statystyka waha sie tak roznie jak rozne preferencje i zasobnosc portfela inwestora

----------


## face

dla rozluznienia tematow budowy za 200 tys proponuje srode z pomarancza w multipleksie ....city
wyskoczcie na *oh karol 2*, kupa smiechu i skapo odzianych kobiet (dla panow) :tongue: 
paniom rozrywke zapewni czesto polnagi adamczyk :smile: 

ps - bylem z ma luba i negocjuje warunki haremu :tongue:

----------


## compi

Można więc przyjąć, że osoba posiadająca 200 tys.na budowę musi SSZ wykonać za 100 tys. razem z papierologią. Dobry punkt wyjściowy do rozgryzienia tematu, uda siem cz siem nie uda. Dwa uda..... Mnie papierki łącznie z przeniesieniem linii energ. kosztowały do tej pory około 10.000, jednak jestem bez gazu, wod-kanu gminnego itp, a to nie koniec przecież papierków. Oddanie budynku z instalacjami, certyfikatem i innymi drobiazgami jest właściwie kosztem podobnym dla małego lub dużego domu.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## compi

Już w 6 poście tego wątku padło sakramentalne "Dom za 200 tys jest jak najbardziej możliwy." i zaczęła się wymiana poglądów jak do tego celu dotrzeć cało i bez ofiar, jednak nie mówiło się o papierach. I ktoś uparty jest pewnie wstanie tego dokonać, ale musi to trwać. Dwie ręce, a nawet cztery domu w dwa lata raczej nie postawią, jeśli właściciele tych rąk muszą jeszcze zarabiać na życie i raty kredytowe. I ważne jest w takim momencie, gdy się posiłkujemy kredytem hipotecznym, że staje się on najbardziej atrakcyjny w chwili gdy oddajemy dom do użytku. Wtedy zazwyczaj wartość hipoteki rośnie, a oprocentowanie spada.

----------


## face

koszty papierologii sa tak samo rozne jak i koszty budowy....
jeden ma media 2 m od dzialki lub na dzialce a inny 100m od dzialki....
do tego co kraj to obyczaj....

----------


## compi

I można tylko pogratulować w takim momencie szczęścia. Bo przecież zazwyczaj wygląda to zgoła inaczej. U mnie na dzień dobry studnia wiercona za 7, linia za 7, ekooczyszczalnia za 5,5(promocja była) i oczywiście reszta papierologii z projektem i geodezją za 5. Byłem uboższy na początku o kwotę ponad 20 tys., a jeszcze łopaty nie wbiłem. Na szczęście działka już była i to przeznaczona pod budownictwo.


Errata po kilku minutach. Odnosiłem się do postu face o mediach, którego autor zredagował dosyć mocno.

----------


## compi

I to jest również bardzo cenna uwaga do osób stających do walki. Unikanie kłopotów to powinien być punkt nr jeden w planach budowy za taką kwotę.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Najlepiej jest aby każdy robił to na czym się naprawdę zna a nie udawał że na czymś innym się zna ...
> 
> Niestety nie ma co słuchac więc "faciego" bo może i zbudował za tyle dom i się da , ale to w jego przypadku.
> *Normalny człowiek za tyle nie zbuduje* ...


Przecież to co piszesz i to bardzo poprawnie musi wreszcie dotrzeć do tych ,którzy mają 200000 zł  i tylko tyle muszą poważnie się zastanowić nad budowaniem.Marzyć....za jaką cenę??????.Specjalnie zrobiłem zestawienie by autorowi wątku zobrazować o czym właśnie może marzyć.Na dzień dzisiejszy nie wyobrażam sobie niektórych prac robionych samemu,Ktoś to przecież musi potem przyjąć.Wiele razy mówi się tu na FM choćby np.w kominkach gdzie fachowcy wręcz upominają by robić to zgodnie z nowym trendi i zgodnie ze sztuka budowlana bo potem są kłopoty.Po co są watki w których przedstawiamy np. swoje urządzenia grzewcze ...po to by przestrzec tych którzy ich jeszcze nie maja a za chwile kupią jakiś np używany chłam.Jeśli 90% prac wykonał inwestor sam własnymi rękami albo przy pomocy wójka itp to chwała mu za to ale nie wszyscy takich dobrych wujków mają.Dlatego prosiłem face by wkleił fotki by pokazał projekt,kosztorys.To FM jest właśnie po to by tak to przedstawiać i skoro ktoś się tu zarejestrował ponosi z tego tytułu konsekwencje czyli zabieram głos w topiku to jako argument przedstawiam dowód na to ,że to istnieje.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> compi,bylo podkreslane kilkakrotnie,ze mowimy o samym budynku...
> 
> .......ustalilismy ponad wszelka watpliwosc,ze dom ok 90 metrow da sie pod pewnymi warunkami za ta kwote postawic,*nie angazujac zbytnio swoich rak*..
> takze jak sa tu jacys napaleni niech ochlona i przesledza dokladnie watek wyciagajac sluszne wnioski


więc powiedz mi czy zamieszkasz w domu swoich marzeń........... 90 m2, tylko w jego wnętrzu i co przez to zamieszkanie rozumiesz?

----------


## sylwerson

włączę się do dyskusji - a nawet więcej: mogę stać się obiektem przykładowym  :smile: 
wiosną mamy nadzieje zacząć budowę - na bieżąco będę referować koszty w swoim blogu, co da wyobrażenie o rzędzie wydatków na wszystko

dom 130m+garaż, prosta bryłka (patrzcie blog)
jedyna fantazja to projekt indywidualny, ale wychodzi cenowo tyle co katalogowy po przeróbkach i adaptacji (9.000zł); w tej cenie także zagospodarowanie działki

no i mamy działkę, więc odpada koszt zakupu ziemi

budujemy w okolicach Łodzi

na razie wydaliśmy:
1000zł zadatku na projekt
600zł geodeta, bo trzeba było mapki zrobić i wznowić granicę

chcemy wydać na wszystko, łącznie z ogrodzeniem, bramą, utwardzeniem podjazdu, wykończeniem, wyposażeniem (kuchnia, AGD) max. 350.000 a potem żyć tam długo i szczęśliwie
to więcej niż tytułowe 200.000, ale i dom większy
nie znamy się na budownictwie, więc pracować będą ekipy; tylko glazury i podłogi z płytek mój tata zrobi
porównanie zawsze będzie, tym bardziej, że budowa będzie świeża

POWODZENIA WSZYSTKIM, KTÓRZY NIE BOJĄ SIĘ REALIZACJI MARZEŃ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## niktspecjalny

*sylwerson*   Wszystkiego najlepszego na nowej drodze życia życzą Wam niktspecjalni z rodziną.Powodzenia.

p.s autor i wszyscy tu w wątku poprzez rozmowę chcą dać nadzieje autorowi topiku czy te 200000 zl i nic więcej wystarczy do spełnienia marzeń.

----------


## kama33

> Niestety nie ma co słuchac więc "faciego" bo może i zbudował za tyle dom i się da , ale to w jego przypadku.
> Normalny człowiek za tyle nie zbuduje ...


Nie znam "faciego" więc nie wiem dlaczego jest on nienormalny. Dlatego bardzo proszę o definicję  "normalnego człowieka", bo nie wiem, czy sie do nich zaliczam czy nie i co wtedy z moją budową.

----------


## Havena

> więc powiedz mi czy zamieszkasz w domu swoich marzeń........... 90 m2


 Moim zdaniem dla dwoch osob w zupelnosci wystarczy: kuchnia, salon, sypialnia, lazienka, kotlownia, wiatrolap.

----------


## RadziejS

aleś się NS tych marzeń uczepił, nie o tym jest wątek, ale widzę, że uparcie pytasz czy dom marzeń za 200k wybuduję? pytanie bez sensu, nie na temat. A na temat: tak - za 200k pln da się wybudować dom (sam dom) - bez wyposażenia - bo rozumiem, że zestawu mebli kuchennych z castoramy za 700 zł raczej nie chcemy. Przykładem jest chociażby Zielony Ogród - po co dalej szukać? Nie dociera do Ciebie, że ona wybudowała?

----------


## face

> Errata po kilku minutach. Odnosiłem się do postu face o mediach, którego autor zredagował dosyć mocno.


zredagowalem poniewaz wszyscy wiedziec nie musza a Ty Compi wiesz jak u nas sprawa wygladala :smile:

----------


## face

proponuje zatem liste prac, ktore mozna samemu wykonac na budowie :smile: 

na sam poczatek:

zaltwic tania koparke do fundamentow - tu ceny sa bardzo rozne

rozszalowanie law fundamentowych, izolacja law, ewentualne ocieplenie law - szalowanie w pozycji kosztorysowej ujmuje sie z rozszalowaniem - wazna uczciwosc wykonawcy

drenaz i zasyp drenazu

zasyp law fundamentowych z ubijaniem

wykonanie podbetonki tzw chudziaka

murowanie scian dzialowych 12 - mozna takze poszukac tanszego wykonawcy jesli tez z SSO chce za nie drogo

rozszalowanie stropu - przy tym trzeba bardzo uwazac - mozna znlaezc kogos kto nam rozszaluje taniej niz wykonawca - szalowanie w pozycji kosztorysowej ujmuje sie z rozszalowaniem - wazna uczciwosc wykonawcy

rozwijanie petli ogrzewania podlogowego, sciennego - mozna doczytac na FM

izolacje poziomu zero i przygotowka pod wylewki

gruntowanie podlog pod flizowanie

zabudowa poddasza

malowanie scian i sufitow

montaz paneli podlogowych badz desek

wykonanie podlogi strychu, ocieplenie strychu

montaz gniazdek i wlacznikow elektrycznych

bialy montaz - kibelki, umywalki, baterie - wanne i brodzik lepiej niech zrobi fliziarz

redaguje i dodaje:

kanalizacja poziomu zero - wszystko w ziemi z wyprowadzeniem na zewnatrz

doprowadzenie powietrza z zewnatrz do ewentualnego kominka

wprowadzenie rury zasilajacej w wode - wazne na etapie zasypywania law wewnatrz budynku, przed podbetonka - pozniej mnostwo roboty

----------


## adwersarz

Ja to chyba jakaś nienormalna jestem skoro mój wymarzony dom ma sufit, podłogę, 4 ściany i ogród za oknem.
Co do postu kaszpir007 nie sugerowałabym się nim zbytnio bo oni nie budują tylko kupują gotowy od dewelopera.
Niktspecjalny ortografia !!! Jak można walić takie błędy, przecież edytor sam Ci podkreśla, naprawdę szkoda Ci tych paru sekund na przejrzenie całości?
Pozwolę sobie przywołać przykład browess i jej dziennika http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?130155-Kokosz-Eko-Doroty-i-Piotrka
 w jednym z niedawnych postów (nie w dzienniku gdzieś na forum)pisała że na dzień dzisiejszy zamykają się w kwocie ok 150tyś. cały dół wykończony, góra nie.  Dużo pracy własnej praktycznie wszystko oprócz dachu i elewacji, materiały wykończeniówki przeceny, wyprzedaże nie markowych producentów. 
Domki za 200tyś. są realne dla ludzi którzy CHCĄ MIEĆ PO PROSTU GDZIE MIESZKAĆ i nie dorabiają do tego ideologi pt. "wymarzony dom"  bo co to jest właściwie wymarzony dom? gusty się zmieniają, moda się zmienia, projekt który podobał się nam np. rok temu teraz może się nam wydawać brzydki. Dysponując określonym budżetem nie ma miejsca na balkoniki, kolumienki, wykusze,lukarenki, skomplikowane daszki, pół-okrągłe okna itp. szczególnie jak ktoś się z budowaniem styka po raz pierwszy i nie jest w stanie ocenić ile kosztuje każdy taki detal kompletnie wykończony.
ps. niedawno widziałam taki dom garaż 2-st.na froncie wejścia próżno szukać, dach chyba z  20-sto spadowy i dosłownie 6 lukarn..... bo niektórzy to muszą tak po polsku, z przytupem....

----------


## face

*budowa domku systemem gospodarczym z kredytem na karku*

owszem przysparza klopotow i podraza kredyt....
do oddania budynku trzeba placic odsetki od transz a nie kredyt bodajze
jesli blednie mam informacje prosze o poprawke badz uscislenie

jednak budowa domu jednorodzinnego trwa min rok, tak wlasnie rok czyli 12 msc
mozna szybciej, czego dowodem jest budowa *zielony ogrod*
ale jesli nic Was nie goni poza kredytem, do tego trzeba pracowac to czy warto sie tak spieszyc??

przedluzycie budowe o np 6 mscy i macie czas na oszczedniejsze budowanie
do tego rynek jest taki ze i tak trudno sie wprowadzic w 12 msc i generalnie trwa to ok 1,5 roku - warto to uwzglednic w umowie z bankiem

fakt ze przez te dodatkowe 6msc bedziemy doplacac bankowi - ile to nie wiem bo to zapewne od kwoty transz zalezy - przyjmijmy ze 6 tys

a przez te 6 msc mozna zaoszczedzic ze 20 tys swoja praca

nie znam sie na zawilosciach kredytowych i bankowych ale moze jakos to rozjasnilem np w czym sek i ile np trwa budowa

najlepszym wyjsciem bylo by postawienie stanu surowego ze swoich srodkow i kredyt na pozostale etapy wziac gdy SSO wykonany

----------


## Monti2008

Przeczytałem pobieżnie watek,przyznaję.
*Ale mówimy o 110m2 powierzchni użytkowej czy po podłodze?* Bo to bardzo duża różnica.

----------


## face

> Przeczytałem pobieżnie watek,przyznaję.
> *Ale mówimy o 110m2 powierzchni użytkowej czy po podłodze?* Bo to bardzo duża różnica.


roznica jest i owszem

przyjmujemy domek o pow uzytkowej 90-110m2
powierzchnia podlog w granicach - 110-150m2

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niktspecjalny ortografia !!! Jak można walić takie błędy, przecież edytor sam Ci podkreśla, naprawdę szkoda Ci tych paru sekund na przejrzenie całości?
> ...


A gdzie ja wale te błędy ortograficzne???To po pierwsze.Po drugie piszesz:




> Ja to chyba jakaś nienormalna jestem skoro mój wymarzony dom ma sufit, podłogę, 4 ściany i ogród za oknem.............
> 
> .......Domki za 200tyś. są realne dla ludzi którzy *CHCĄ MIEĆ PO PROSTU GDZIE MIESZKAĆ* ........


Każdy wije gniazdko jak potrafi i jak mu sie podoba...

Można jeszcze tak.

"Ja to chyba jestem nienormalna skoro mój wymarzony dom ma to samo co mój poprzedni dom.Te wszystkie np. meble, oświetlenie, glazurę, panele,biały montaż,itp.Są ściany itp.

----------


## lukep3

ja kupowalem to co mi sie podoba i na materialy wydalem ok 360 tys za 130 m2  :smile:   (chyba wszystko kombinowane i rabatowane bo negocjowalem ostro) i jakos zlotych klamek nie widze hehe

----------


## niktspecjalny

Swoja droga to niektórzy mają zajefajne poczucie humoru.Wydal 360 tyś za swoje 130m2 ,kombinował,negocjował ostro by dostać rabat.........i luksusów nie widzi.To jak będzie w domu w ,którym metraż ma 100m2 a kasy tylko 200 tyś.?Tylko grzecznie pytam nie to żebym się czepiał.

----------


## lukep3

każdy ma jakis tam standard a do dobrego czlowiek sie szybko sie przyzwaczai...dwóch znajomych kupilo nowe auta - jeden taki do 100 tys i jest zachwycony i sie zastanawia jak mogl jezdzic tym poprzednim (z kolei jak jezdzil starym to byl dla nie go najlepszy na swiecie)..a drugi kupil taki kilka numerow wyzszy cos ok 200 tys i mowi ze nie wyobraza sobie gorszego... :smile:    apetyt rośnie ....jak to mowia...

----------


## lukep3

kolego uwierz mi ogladam dużo domow i zakres kwotowy co do domow nowobudowanych 120 -  140 m2  widze od 150 tys do 450 tys (cena za sam material tylko na budynek)  wiec za 360 tys mam średnią półkę ale podoba mi sie i to jest najważniejsze  :smile:

----------


## EZS

Każdy ma swoją definicję luksusu. Ja wydałam na fotel 450 zł i spełnił moje wymagania. Ponadto mam świadomość, że jak mi się znudzi, to go bez żalu wywalę i kupię inny. Na wątku wnętrzarskim fotel za 1500 to normalka. Dla mnie taka cena jest nie do przyjęcia, bo musiałabym już na taki fotel uważać no i szkoda byłoby go wywalić. Tak samo jest ze wszystkim. Kupiłam dachówkę, bo zalożyłam, ze tego szybko nie zmienię. Ale jakbym nie mia la kasy, to położylabym gont i też by było dobrze. I bynajmniej nie naruszyłoby to mojego dobrego samopoczucia z faktu posiadania domu. Bo dom ma spełniać okreslone funkcje i nie razić. Reszta to kwestia możliwości finansowych.

----------


## lukep3

oczywiście że chodzi tylko i wyłącznie o możliwości finansowe...aby ktoś źle nie zrozumiał...jeden wywali ten fotel za 1500 i też mu żal nie będzie... :smile:

----------


## face

> kolego uwierz mi ogladam dużo domow i zakres kwotowy co do domow nowobudowanych 120 -  140 m2  widze od 150 tys do 450 tys (cena za sam material tylko na budynek)  wiec za 360 tys mam średnią półkę ale podoba mi sie i to jest najważniejsze


ja sie rowniez nieraz przekonalem ze tak wyglada prawda :smile: 

najwazniejsze to byc zadowolym ze swego :smile: a majac ograniczony budzet szukac i szukac, bo czasami plytka za 50-70zl/m2 polozona z pomyslem wyglada duzo bardziej luksusowo niz plytka za 150zl/m2 polozona bez pomyslu

ale wiecie co plytki do naszej lazienki malej kosztowaly jakies 1300 zl, chcielismy przyzdobic tu dekorek tam dekorek i zrobilo sie juz 2500zl
wiec zamiast dekorkow kupilismy 10 szt plytki dekoracyjnej za 360 zl, fliziarz pocial na dekory i jest z dekorami (to samo co oryginaly) ale za niecale 1700zl a nie za 2500 zl :tongue: 

czasami troche pomyslunku, zastanowienia, przeliczenia i kolejne oszczednosci a standard taki sam i efekt :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

*lukep3*  jeśli to było do mnie to zupełnie się z tobą zgadzam."Materiałówka" pociąga za sobą teraz wielkie wydatki.Chyba ,że dom mamy zrobić z materiałów pozyskanych.

Póki co jestem zadowolony ze swego i mam nadzieje ,że moi milusińscy także jak ja się z tego cieszą.

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

Bardzo ciekawa dyskusja, przyznaję, że czytam z ciekawością. Cóż, budowa domu dopiero przede mną. Póki co, uczę się doświadczeniem innych, w tym także członków mojej rodziny, którzy właśnie teraz są w trakcie budowy. Z moich obserwacji wynika, że da się zbudować dom za 200 000 oczywiście pod warunkami wymienionymi już przez poprzedników: powierzchnia do 100 m, parterówka itd....Czy to, że dom jest naszym marzeniem wynika z tego, że zbudowany jest za 200, 300 czy 600 tys?. to chyba kwestia wtórna. Nie można dać się zwariować. My planujemy dom do 110 metrów , parterówka, strop drewniany, ściany nośne po obrysie (odpadają koszty ławy i materiału dla ścian nośnych w środku). Mały kąt nachylenia samoistnie rozwiązuje problem krycia dachu (poniżej 22 st. i tak tylko blacha i gont - dachówka tylko zakładkowa ale i tak na  deskowaniu - więc koszty). Nie upieramy się na wydaniu konkretnej kwoty- nie mamy oszczędności - chociaż mamy już działkę i aż żal na niej nie budować. Wiele rzeczy zrobimy sami, jesteśmy wszechstronnie utalentowani  :smile:  i chętnie się nauczymy jak zabraknie wiedzy - rozumu mam nadzieję starczy  :smile:  . Wykończeniówkę na bank pociągniemy sami- wiele prac wymienionych wcześniej min. przez "zielony ogród" można zrobić samemu. Na dom można wydać dużo a nawet bardzo dużo ale czy to wpłynie na wielkość szczęścia jakie odczujemy kiedy już będziemy mogli się nim cieszyć? Chyba nie :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

Zwróćcie uwagę, że powierzchnia domu nie zawsze proporcjonalnie przekłada się na koszty materiałów do budowy. Np. na ściany zew. domu 100 mkw może być potrzeba dokładnie tyle samo cegieł i dokładnie tyle samo okien oraz dokładnie tyle samo tynku, farby itp. co na dom 75 mkw - czyli innymi słowy, koszty tych materiałów mogą być jednakowe a powierzchnia wyższa o 33%. Dlatego posługiwanie się w wypowiedziach tylko metrami powierzchni i odnoszenie ich do kosztów jest bezsensowne jeśli nie mówimy o konkretnych projektach. Za 200k można śmiało wybudować jak się to dobrze przemyśli i zaplanuje. Gdy szukałem okien do swojego domu rozbieżności były od 7k do 23k - jest pole do myślenia.
Ja wybudowałem stan deweloperski (bez tynku baranka) 200mkw za jakieś 180k - ale ja jestem nietypowym przypadkiem trochę...

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

Tak - zgadzam się z RadziejS- jak się dobrze przemyśli i zaplanuje, to wszystko jest możliwe. No i trzeba wierzyć w siebie- pewnie, że nie porwałabym się na samodzielne zbudowanie więźby, ale na malowanie, kładzenie płytek i odnawianie mebli, szycie dodatków czy nawet budowanie ściany pod okiem majstra - jak najbardziej. W naszej rodzinie, są tradycje budowlane- nasza fantazja nie pozwoli im zaginąć. Na forum jest pełno przykładów samorodnych talentów- może założyciel wątku też je w sobie znajdzie :big grin:

----------


## face

na oferteo ceny zaczynaja sie od 250zl/m2 powierzchni podlog z dachem

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Na dom można wydać dużo a nawet bardzo dużo ale *czy to wpłynie na wielkość szczęścia* jakie odczujemy kiedy już będziemy mogli się nim cieszyć?


Obym nie został źle zrozumiany.Na moje szczęście w domu wpływ ma samozadowolenie, możliwość spłaty kredytu i stała praca.Jak to spełniam to w miarę możliwości staram się go upiększać bo *DOM* to nie tylko ściany to "żywa definicja "warunków jakie sobie stworzyliśmy by się między nimi znaleźć. Proszę mnie źle nie zrozumieć ale mój ojczym powiedział mi kiedyś ,że dom to nie sama budowla ale właśnie MY.

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

o i o to właśnie chodzi. To czas jaki poświeciłem mojej róży sprawił, że jest ona wyjątkowa (choć jest ich tysiące) - jak powiedział Mały Książę. Na pewno trzeba być realistą, samo się nie zbuduje- albo będzie to kosztowało albo się urobisz po pachy ale myślę, że jest to możliwe. :smile:

----------


## adwersarz

NK o to chodzi że za 200tyś. cudów na kiju nie będzie. Ludzie mają różne priorytety, jedni wolą odpicować dom, drudzy mieszkać skromnie ale z trawą za oknem, niewielką ratą kredytu, dochodem z którego da się jeszcze coś odłożyć. Dla mnie dom to takie większe mieszkanie tyle że z działką na wyciągniecie ręki.

----------


## adwersarz

A to co pisze RadziejS rozwinął już kiedyś na analogicznym wątku  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...z%C5%82/page34 dla zainteresowanych.

----------


## lukep3

otóż ja podawałem swoja cene budynku materialową z wszystkim w srodku (oprócz mebli) - dach deskowany - dachowka ceramika glazura, rynny planja, 2 facjaty, 3 balkony, balustrady zew i wew stal nierdzewna, WM + GWC, piec gaz kondens vailla lodowka, kominek z PW, schody granit, taras 40m2, 6 szaf wnękowych, zabudowa kuchni + sprzet dobrej jakosci, okna 3 szyby z wkladem termo + rolety, alarm kilkustrefowy + piloty, parapety i  kominek w kamieniu, stacja uzdatniania wody,  styro tylko grafit, dobra welna, gresy i inne pierdoly - wiec na 130 m2 material za 360 to nawet niezla cena  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

dla urozmaicenia dyskusji ( i tak zreszte bardzo żywej, co rzadko sie zdarza) proponuję uczestnikom (szczególnie "nikomu specjalnemu") wycenę "na oko"projektu, który jest w podanym niżej linku. Myslę, że jest to wygodny dom dla rodziny z dwójką dzieci, a i na starość nieuciązliwy. Oczywiście nie jest to dom dla ludzi zamoznych, ale nie o takich tutaj chodzi.
Ja obstawiam na 200 tys. z kuchnią na poziomie cenowym IKEI i sprzętami kuchennymi (jakiś Elektrolux czy Amica, ewntualnie najtańszy Bosh) Co sądzicie? 

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z8,projek...uspadowym.html

----------


## sylwerson

na stonie studia 500 są kosztorysy - wycenili go ciut wyżej, ale wątpię, żeby liczyli kuchnię i agd  :smile:

----------


## face

spokojnie za 200tys do tego wykonczony na sporym poziomie :smile: 
z elewacja jak na stronie

dopisuje: wklad wlasny panelki/deski i malowanie :tongue:

----------


## face

> otóż ja podawałem swoja cene budynku materialową z wszystkim w srodku (oprócz mebli) - dach deskowany - dachowka ceramika glazura, rynny planja, 2 facjaty, 3 balkony, balustrady zew i wew stal nierdzewna, WM + GWC, piec gaz kondens vailla lodowka, kominek z PW, schody granit, taras 40m2, 6 szaf wnękowych, zabudowa kuchni + sprzet dobrej jakosci, okna 3 szyby z wkladem termo + rolety, alarm kilkustrefowy + piloty, parapety i  kominek w kamieniu, stacja uzdatniania wody,  styro tylko grafit, dobra welna, gresy i inne pierdoly - wiec na 130 m2 material za 360 to nawet niezla cena


no z takimi wygodami to sie nie dziwie :smile: 
bo to one winduja cene :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> na stonie studia 500 są kosztorysy - wycenili go ciut wyżej, ale wątpię, żeby liczyli kuchnię i agd


mysle, że to są kosztorysy jednego generalnego wykonawcy. przy metodą gospodarczą mozna jakieś 30% odjać. z naszym domem tak wyszło - zanim rozpoczęlismy budowę, dalismy go do wyceny firmie, która oddałaby go nam pod klucz. Wyszło za drogo - o 30 % więcej, niz faktycznie wydalismy budując metoda gospodarczą (3 wykonawców plus zakup róznych elementów z wliczonym montażem).

----------


## Zielony ogród

> NK o to chodzi że za 200tyś. cudów na kiju nie będzie. Ludzie mają różne priorytety, jedni wolą odpicować dom, drudzy mieszkać skromnie ale z trawą za oknem, niewielką ratą kredytu, dochodem z którego da się jeszcze coś odłożyć. Dla mnie dom to takie większe mieszkanie tyle że z działką na wyciągniecie ręki.


własnie własnie..... ja pamietam, jak z mężem planowalismy budowę, to ja zawsze mówiłam: marze o tym, aby jakis dźwig zdjął moje mieszkanie z bloku i porzewiózł je na naszą działkę...bez kłopotu, że by od razu mieszkac.

----------


## face

> mysle, że to są kosztorysy jednego generalnego wykonawcy. przy metodą gospodarczą mozna jakieś 30% odjać. z naszym domem tak wyszło - zanim rozpoczęlismy budowę, dalismy go do wyceny firmie, która oddałaby go nam pod klucz. Wyszło za drogo - o 30 % więcej, niz faktycznie wydalismy budując metoda gospodarczą (3 wykonawców plus zakup róznych elementów z wliczonym montażem).


to zalezy od biura projektowego

generalnie jesli od kwoty netto odejmiemy ze 20% to otrzymamy przyblizone koszty budowy brutto
czasami nawet bedzie 30 i wiecej% (te wiecej to przy duzych budynkach i takich ktore posiadaja sporo zalaman-narozy)

odchylki wynikaja z zalozen kosztorysowych

----------


## adwersarz

Sądzę że najprościej byłoby się zapytać użytkownika tom13  :big grin:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ziennik-Budowy

----------


## adwersarz

Pamiętam jak jakiś rok temu Z500 zmieniał biuro kosztorysowe i kosztorysy leciały nagle 100tyś w górę mimo kryzysu, po prostu nowe biuro zaczęło więcej prac wliczać do kosztorysu. Dlatego na kosztorysy można patrzeć pi razy drzwi, ważne jest co ostatecznie obejmują, kosztorysy z muratora nie wliczają  np. wylewek, tynków... niektóre kosztorysy Z500 nawet tanią armaturę wyszczególniają.

----------


## joint32

W zeszłym roku we wrześniu zacząłem kopać fundamenty ze szwagrem łopatami-czas dwa dni,dom 9x8 m więc mały.Fundamenty i ściany stawiał mi murarz i tylko ja mu pomagałem.Robiliśmy od godz. 12 bo tak kończę pracę do 18.W połowie października kończyliśmy szczyty.Więźbę robiła mi firma 3 dni konstrukcja z obiciem i papą 3 dni blacha i wykończenie.Jak na razie z robociznami i materiałami na ten domek poszło 65tyś.

----------


## face

> W zeszłym roku we wrześniu zacząłem kopać fundamenty ze szwagrem łopatami-czas dwa dni,dom 9x8 m więc mały.Fundamenty i ściany stawiał mi murarz i tylko ja mu pomagałem.Robiliśmy od godz. 12 bo tak kończę pracę do 18.W połowie października kończyliśmy szczyty.Więźbę robiła mi firma 3 dni konstrukcja z obiciem i papą 3 dni blacha i wykończenie.Jak na razie z robociznami i materiałami na ten domek poszło 65tyś.


a podobno to ja mialem tanioche :smile: 

zycze wytrwalosci i zadowolenia :smile:  tylko tak dalej :smile:

----------


## desmear

tak czytam ile kto wydał albo ile nie wydał bo połowę robót robił sam, więc jak robił sam to "nic nie kosztowało" i czekam na wpis jakiejś damy (a może dżentelmena) która postawił(a) dom za darmo bo wszędzie dawał(a) d..y (i za cegłę też) tym samym udowadniając że jak się chce to można za darmo postawić.

----------


## compi

Mocne. Ale coś w tym jest, ponieważ w chwili gdy walczymy na budowie nie możemy dorobić np  w pracy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Mocne. Ale coś w tym jest, ponieważ w chwili gdy walczymy na budowie nie możemy dorobić np  w pracy.


czasami zrzędziłam mojemu "staremu", ze ma dwie lewe i przez cała budowę pedzla nawet nie tknał. a on mi na to, że on ma płacone za godzine w pracy wiecej niz płaci pomocnikowi murarza, i woli na pomocnika zarobić.

----------


## desmear

> Mocne. Ale coś w tym jest, ponieważ w chwili gdy walczymy na budowie nie możemy dorobić np  w pracy.



dokładnie. i ciekawy jestem kto taniej postawił dom:

- ten co wydał 100 tys i przepracował przy chałupie 1000 godzin wraz ze szwagrem
- ten co wydał 200 tys i przepracował gdzie indziej 1000 godzin zarabiając 120 tys.

i żeby nie było, podziwiam ludzi którzy potrafią "tymi ręcami" i sam staram się robić ile potrafię (rozsądnie bo czasem wolę zapłacić). ale taka licytacja przestaje mieć sens, poważnie.

----------


## lakk

Ale chyba ci, co mają 120zł/godz, są w mniejszości.

----------


## joint32

Jak mam zarabiać w pracy jak na budowie robię tylko po pracy.

----------


## compi

Jeśli zarabiasz wystarczająco aby zapłacić fachowcowi to jest to lepsze niż dłubanie w czymś czego się nie robiło. Tylko że to dłubanie ma fajny wpływ na ostateczny bilans przekazywany często właśnie tutaj.

----------


## DEZET

Ciekawa dyskusja, tyle, że w zasadzie nie widzę pomocy w odpowiedzi na zasadnicze pytanie. Pracuję i po pracy buduję- długo to wychodzi, ale kasy nie ma, wyrabiam materiał , który kupiłem wcześniej. Pracodawca jakoś nie chce mi dać więcej z racji tego , że zacząłem budowanie :smile:  Myślę, że w 250 tys. się zamknę, daj Boziu, żeby mniej  :smile:

----------


## compi

Ja jestem więcej niż pewien, że ktoś będący urzędnikiem szans na dorobienie u siebie w pracy raczej nie ma. Ale już w prywatnej firmie chyba można to zorganizować, zakładając że jest co robić, hehe.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Sądzę że najprościej byłoby się zapytać użytkownika tom13  
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ziennik-Budowy


Przecież w jego komentarzach jest że przekroczył 250tys i ... przestał dalej liczyć ...
Więc jesli nie liczymy działki to wcale nie mało ...
A czytając jego komentarze i dziennik część prac wykonywał sam np. kładzenie wełny  i inne niektore roboty ...

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Przecież w jego komentarzach jest że przekroczył 250tys i ... przestał dalej liczyć ...
> Więc jesli nie liczymy działki to wcale nie mało ...
> A czytając jego komentarze i dziennik część prac wykonywał sam np. kładzenie wełny  i inne niektore roboty ...


 no własnie też czytałam od poczatku, i to chyba jest z działką, bo on piszę, że wziął kredy na wszystko. zreszta tam bardzo niewiele o kosztach jest.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ciekawa dyskusja, tyle, że w zasadzie nie widzę pomocy w odpowiedzi na zasadnicze pytanie. Pracuję i po pracy buduję- długo to wychodzi, ale kasy nie ma, wyrabiam materiał , który kupiłem wcześniej. Pracodawca jakoś nie chce mi dać więcej z racji tego , że zacząłem budowanie Myślę, że w 250 tys. się zamknę, daj Boziu, żeby mniej


o budujecie irysa z horyzontu, bardzo go chciałam ale w końcu wyszło, że jest dla nas za drogi o 24m2 x 2 tys. czyli o 50 tys., i zrezygnowalismy, bo te 50 tys to juz by była krwawica, a aż tak mi nie zależy. niedaleko mnie ktoś go wybudował, wygląda pieknie, przytulnie, jest pieknie wykończony i połączony z ogrodem.

----------


## andrzej27

ktos mi wutłumaczy co to jest pow. użytkowa a mierzona po podłodze?

----------


## desmear

> ktos mi wutłumaczy co to jest pow. użytkowa a mierzona po podłodze?



Użytkowa to taka, gdzie nad powierzchnią podłogi masz przynajmniej 1,9 metra. czyli wszystko poniżej (skosy) odpada

----------


## sylwerson

tu jest parę optymistycznych postów na ten sam temat:
http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,217,1...00_m2.html?v=2

----------


## face

> dokładnie. i ciekawy jestem kto taniej postawił dom:
> 
> - ten co wydał 100 tys i przepracował przy chałupie 1000 godzin wraz ze szwagrem
> - ten co wydał 200 tys i przepracował gdzie indziej 1000 godzin zarabiając 120 tys.
> 
> i żeby nie było, podziwiam ludzi którzy potrafią "tymi ręcami" i sam staram się robić ile potrafię (rozsądnie bo czasem wolę zapłacić). ale taka licytacja przestaje mieć sens, poważnie.


albo ten kto byl wtedy studentem,nie zarabial ani nie placil :smile:

----------


## face

> Użytkowa to taka, gdzie nad powierzchnią podłogi masz przynajmniej 1,9 metra. czyli wszystko poniżej (skosy) odpada


roznie jest z tym liczeniem

zalezy kto liczy i na co liczy - tak wlasnie deweloper zawsze zawyza bo za to ma pieniadze(prawo zezwala), ten kto ma zaplacic podatek zaniza bo od tego placi(prawo zezwala)

generalnie powierzchnia podlogi przy wysokosci ponizej 1,4 czy 1,5m jest powierzchnia martwa i jej nie wliczamy
powierzchnia pomiedzy 1,4 czy 1,5 a 2,2 m wysokosci liczymy jako 0,5 x powierzchnia podlog
a wszystko powyzej 2,2 to juz 100% powierzchni

odliczamy od tej powierzchni powierzchnie klatki schodowej, korytarza, garazu itp

to jest po budowlanemu, jednak ekonomia sie mocno za budownictwo wziela bo to kawal rynku przeciez, i wyglada to tak

sposobow liczenia sa dziesiatki i co najlepsze kazda prawidlowa w zaleznosci dla jakiego celu (zyskow) liczona :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

> Użytkowa to taka, gdzie nad powierzchnią podłogi masz przynajmniej 1,9 metra. czyli wszystko poniżej (skosy) odpada


dzięki co myslisz a wątku domu za 200tys?

----------


## DEZET

Definicja powierzchni użytkowej wg GUS :
Suma powierzchni wszystkich pomieszczeń w mieszkaniu lub budynku mieszkalnym, w którym znajduje się tylko jedno mieszkanie, tj. pokoi, kuchni, spiżarni, przedpokoi, alkow, holi, korytarzy, łazienek, ubikacji, obudowanej werandy, ganku, garderoby oraz innych pomieszczeń służących mieszkalnym i gospodarczym potrzebom mieszkańców bez względu na ich przeznaczenie i sposób użytkowania (m. in. pracownie artystyczne, pomieszczenia rekreacyjne itp.).

Dodatkowe wyjaśnienia metodologiczne:
1. Do powierzchni użytkowej mieszkań nie zalicza się powierzchni: balkonów, tarasów, loggi, antresoli, pralni, suszarni, wózkowni, strychów, piwnic i komórek przeznaczonych na przechowywanie opału, a także garaży, hydroforni i kotłowni.
2. W budynkach typu wiejskiego do powierzchni użytkowej mieszkania z reguły wlicza się powierzchnię sieni. Nie uznaje się sieni za część składową mieszkania i nie wlicza się jej powierzchni do powierzchni użytkowej mieszkania tylko wówczas, gdy:
- sień łączy część mieszkalną budynku z częścią inwentarską lub gospodarczą,
- oprócz sieni znajduje się na tej samej kondygnacji przedpokój,
- w budynku znajduje się więcej niż jedno mieszkanie, a sień użytkowana jest wspólnie jako ogólnodostępny korytarz.
3. Powierzchnię schodów znajdujących się w budynku indywidualnym wlicza się do powierzchni użytkowej mieszkania jeżeli w budynku znajduje się tylko jedno mieszkanie, nie wlicza się zaś, gdy w budynku znajduje się dwa lub więcej mieszkań; schody i powierzchnie pod nimi uznaje się wówczas za część ogólnokomunikacyjną.
4. W budynkach indywidualnych będących w budowie, ale już w części zamieszkanych, w powierzchni użytkowej mieszkania uwzględnia się tylko powierzchnię pokoi i pomieszczeń pomocniczych wykończonych.

----------


## andrzej27

> Użytkowa to taka, gdzie nad powierzchnią podłogi masz przynajmniej 1,9 metra. czyli wszystko poniżej (skosy) odpada


dzięki co myslisz a wątku domu za 200tys?

----------


## DEZET

OBliczenie pow. użytkowej stosowało się wg 2 norm. Podstawowe różnice pomiędzy normami to:

    * obmiar według PN-70/B-02365 (do 1999r)  wykonuje się na poziomie 1 m nad podłogą i w stanie surowym (tzn. bez tynków i okładzin), natomiast wg PN-ISO 9836 na poziomie podłogi i w stanie całkowicie wykończonym,
    * wg PN-70/B-02365 wnęki w ścianach o powierzchni powyżej 0,1 mkw dolicza się do powierzchni pomieszczenia, natomiast wg PN-ISO 9836 - nie dolicza się,
    * powierzchnię ze skośnym sufitem: według PN-70/B-02365 oblicza się zależnie od wysokości - o wysokości pow. 2,20 m i większej liczy się w 100%, o wysokości od 1,40 m do 2,20 m liczy się w 50%, poniżej 1,4 m nie wlicza się; natomiast według PN-ISO 9836 liczy się w całości zgodnie z powierzchnią podłogi, ale dzieli się na dwie części: część o wysokości 1,9 m i więcej oraz na część o wysokości poniżej 1,9 m, którą można zaliczyć wyłącznie do powierzchni pomocniczej,
    * powierzchnie zewnętrzne nie zamknięte ze wszystkich stron, dostępne z danego pomieszczenia (balkony, loggie, tarasy itp.) według PN-70/B-02365 nie wlicza się do powierzchni pomieszczenia (ani mieszkania ani lokalu użytkowego), natomiast według PN-ISO 9836 dolicza się do powierzchni pomieszczenia (mieszkania, lokalu użytkowego), wykazując oddzielnie: powierzchnie nie nakryte (balkony, tarasy) i powierzchnie nakryte (loggie).

Powyższe zaczerpnąłem z informacji dostępnych w internecie.

----------


## DEZET

> dzięki co myslisz a wątku domu za 200tys?


Ja myślę, że może się to udać, ale czynników jest dużo. Mając obecnie SSZ  trudno mi określić czy zamknę budowę w 200-220tys. Wolę troszkę dodać do tej kwoty i mieć lepsze materiały i to co mogę robię sam- oszczędzam na robociźnie- stawki są z nieba.

----------


## face

> stawki są z nieba.


teraz stawki sa z nieba??

z nieba to byly w latach 2006-2009 w trakcie boomu budowlanego bo podskoczyly o 20-30% w stosunku do roku 2005

a teraz sa na poziomie roku 2005 badz wyzsze o moze 10%

podobnie z materialami teraz sa tansze o ok 5-10% do tego dostepne od reki nie jak w trakcie boomu budowlanego

rynek i producenci wszystko reguluja

----------


## andrzej27

> Ja myślę, że może się to udać, ale czynników jest dużo. Mając obecnie SSZ  trudno mi określić czy zamknę budowę w 200-220tys. Wolę troszkę dodać do tej kwoty i mieć lepsze materiały i to co mogę robię sam- oszczędzam na robociźnie- stawki są z nieba.


tez sie zgadasz że ssz to 50% kosztów?

----------


## Monti2008

Na powierzchnię użytkową nie ma co patrzeć ! To wymysł dla kupujących(płacą za użytkową),a nie budujących (płacą za wszystko).
Trzeba liczyć po podłodze. Bo jak się buduje to płaci się za całość.
Widzę że jest tu trochę teoretyków-optymistów. Naprawdę życzę powodzenia  :smile: 
Ja wybudowałem dom. Dokładnie Z56 ze studia Z500.pl
Ok 140 000PLN (materiał+robocizna) stan surowy zamknięty z oknami (w tym 9 Fakro dachowych),drzwiami zewnętrznymi,orynnowaniem+ przyłącze wody i elektryczne. 
I z tego jestem dumny, ale wykończenie pochłania znacznie więcej. 150 tyś jak do tej pory(w tym 100m2 kostki przed domem), a jeszcze trochę brakuje.
Za 200 000PLN to 100m2 po podłodze, bez poddasza i w niskim standardzie. A i tak nie jestem przekonany czy się uda w tym zmieścić. Chyba,że jest się właścicielem firmy wykończeniówki lub samemu dłubie się przez 5 lat popołudniami.
W każdym razie powodzenia.

ps. DEZET nie przywołuj normy PN-70/B-02365 gdyż została wycofana, teraz obowiązuje PN-ISO 9836:1997 
-powierzchnię pomieszczenia liczy się w całości, zgodnie z powierzchnią jego podłogi, ale dzieli się ją na dwie części: część o wysokości 1,90 m i więcej oraz część o wysokości poniżej 1,90 m, która może być zaliczona tylko do powierzchni pomocniczej.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

powierzhnia netto 217 metrow...140 tys to swietny wynik jak na ssz!
ile z tego pracy wlasnej?

----------


## face

> Na powierzchnię użytkową nie ma co patrzeć ! To wymysł dla kupujących(płacą za użytkową),a nie budujących (płacą za wszystko).
> Trzeba liczyć po podłodze. Bo jak się buduje to płaci się za całość.
> Widzę że jest tu trochę teoretyków-optymistów. Naprawdę życzę powodzenia 
> Ja wybudowałem dom. Dokładnie Z56 ze studia Z500.pl
> Ok 140 000PLN (materiał+robocizna) stan surowy zamknięty z oknami (w tym 9 Fakro dachowych),drzwiami zewnętrznymi,orynnowaniem+ przyłącze wody i elektryczne. 
> I z tego jestem dumny, ale wykończenie pochłania znacznie więcej. 150 tyś jak do tej pory(w tym 100m2 kostki przed domem), a jeszcze trochę brakuje.
> Za 200 000PLN to 100m2 po podłodze, bez poddasza i w niskim standardzie. A i tak nie jestem przekonany czy się uda w tym zmieścić. Chyba,że jest się właścicielem firmy wykończeniówki lub samemu dłubie się przez 5 lat popołudniami.
> W każdym razie powodzenia.



do tego SSZ o polowe mniej niz w ich kosztorysie, wiec w czym problem?? i niedrogo, a mnie sie czepiali ze za darmo :tongue: 

wykonczeniowka to jest kwestia zalezna od upodoban i kombinacji inwestora :smile: 

ps- 100m2 kostki betonowej to ok 15-16 tys z material z robocizna

trzeba bylo wybrac prostszy projekt - chociaz  ten i tak Cie zaskakujaco tanio wychodzi :smile: 

poki co Ci co nie wierza to udowadniaja ze jednak spokojnie 130 a nawet 150m2 po podlogach nieskomplikowanego (bez fikusnych dachow i podcieni) domku sie da wybudowac - zaczynam sie zastanawiac czy aby nie przeplacilismy za nasz :smile:

----------


## Monti2008

> powierzhnia netto 217 metrow...140 tys to swietny wynik jak na ssz!
> ile z tego pracy wlasnej?


 MÓJ BŁĄD- nie 140 tyś. A ok 150tyś PLN (zapomniałem o jednym wydatku)

I to najciekawsze,że praca własna zaczęła się teraz przy wykończeniu. 
Przy SSZ robiłem za logistyka, załatwiałem materiał i wszystko koordynowałem (materiały chyba z każdej strony Polski). 3 miesiące i 10 kg mniej  :big grin: 
 Fundamenty,murowanie,więźba,dach,okna,rynny-wszystko robiły ekipy budowlane.
Budowa zaczęta w sierpniu 2009.

ps. 100m2 kostki LIbet nostalit kolor z ułożeniem 9500zł. I ekipa była porządna(sprawdzona).

----------


## ann i pawel

> Ja myślę, że może się to udać, ale czynników jest dużo. Mając obecnie SSZ  trudno mi określić czy zamknę budowę w 200-220tys. Wolę troszkę dodać do tej kwoty i mieć lepsze materiały i to co mogę robię sam- oszczędzam na robociźnie- stawki są z nieba.


a mogę zapytać ile ci wyszło za to ssz?ile zakładasz, że starczy ci do wprowadzenia... tak porównuję swoją sytuację... muszę się jakoś nastawić do tych przyszłych wydatków

----------


## face

> ps. 100m2 kostki LIbet nostalit kolor z ułożeniem 9500zł. I ekipa była porządna(sprawdzona).


to zajebiaszczo tanio, bo w maloposlce sama kostka i robocizna tyle wychodzi :smile: 

kostka ok 35-40zl/m2 a robocizna to ok 40-50zl/m2, do tego kruszywo na podbudowe, krawezniki, koparka, cement itp....
zaplaciles cene minimalna :smile:

----------


## Monti2008

> to zajebiaszczo tanio, bo w maloposlce sama kostka i robocizna tyle wychodzi
> 
> kostka ok 35-40zl/m2 a robocizna to ok 40-50zl/m2, do tego kruszywo na podbudowe, krawezniki, koparka, cement itp....
> zaplaciles cene minimalna


kostka 36/m2, robociznę ustaliłem z góry, gdyż robili też schody i taras,beton B2,5 i B5 na podjazd z betoniarni. Koparka za free, gdyż robiła co innego,a pod kostkę to wyrównała przy okazji. Po prostu się udało.
Załatwiając wszystko sam wyszedłem ok 20-25zł taniej na gotowym metrze niż w przypadku zlecenia wszystkiego ekipie.

----------


## face

spoko spoko :smile: 
wazne ze dobrze i tanio i ze jestes zadowolony :smile: 
cieszy mnie ze ktos kto przekracza nasz budzet daje nadzieje, przynajmniej koszty tak mowia :smile: 
chociaz kombinacji i poswiecen to wymaga to jak widac warto :smile: 

nie znam takich klas betonow, ale betoniarnie rozne rzeczy moga zrobic

----------


## Monti2008

> spoko spoko
> wazne ze dobrze i tanio i ze jestes zadowolony
> 
> nie znam takich klas betonow, ale betoniarnie rozne rzeczy moga zrobic


Ja też do października 2010 myślałem że robią minimum B10  :smile: 

Są wady i zalety.
Zalety: schudłem 10kg
Wady: podobno trochę osiwiałem (31lat)  :sad:

----------


## Mil1981

Oczywiście, dom może i wybudujecie aczkolwiek czy go wykończycie? A w kredyty nie ma co się pakować, może poczekajcie jeszcze chwilę, zastanówcie się czy aby na pewno jesteście gotowi na taki wydatek.
Ale własny domek to jednak marzenie kazdego  :wink: 
powodzenia  :wink:

----------


## face

> Ja też do października 2010 myślałem że robią minimum B10 
> 
> Są wady i zalety.
> Zalety: schudłem 10kg
> Wady: podobno trochę osiwiałem (31lat)


eee tam wada...kobiety ponoc lekko osiwialych cenia :smile: 
powodzenia przy budowie i wytrwalosci :smile: 
przy tych gabarytach poki co to taniocha wychodzi na m2, wiec warto sie poswiecic :smile: 

mam tylko jedno pytanie - doswiadczyles budowy na wlasnej skurze i uwazasz ze stanu deweloperskiego, prostego domku sie nie da postawic o pow podlog 130 m2 w kwocie 200 tys??

----------


## Monti2008

> Oczywiście, dom może i wybudujecie aczkolwiek czy go wykończycie? A w kredyty nie ma co się pakować, może poczekajcie jeszcze chwilę, zastanówcie się czy aby na pewno jesteście gotowi na taki wydatek.
> Ale własny domek to jednak marzenie kazdego 
> powodzenia


No widzisz,ja się wpakowałem. Wyjścia innego nie miałem
Za 300tyś mogę u siebie kupić ok 60m2 mieszkania. A tak za 320 tys już za 1,5 miesiąca mieszkam u siebie.

----------


## Monti2008

> mam tylko jedno pytanie - doswiadczyles budowy na wlasnej skurze i uwazasz ze stanu deweloperskiego, prostego domku sie nie da postawic o pow podlog 130 m2 w kwocie 200 tys??


dom na planie prostokąta z prostym dachem,bez lukarn,wykuszy itp, bez poddasza -szansa jest,ale jak duża to się nie wypowiem. Ja bym się nie podjął bez 240-250 tyś na taki prosty domek.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Oczywiście, dom może i wybudujecie aczkolwiek czy go wykończycie? A w kredyty nie ma co się pakować, może poczekajcie jeszcze chwilę, zastanówcie się czy aby na pewno jesteście gotowi na taki wydatek.


jak ja kocham takie rady.....
nie wykoncza go dzisiaj,to wykoncza go jutro....
co lepiej kase w banku trzymac i liczyc,ze sie dozbiera,a za dwa lata nie wiadomo jakie beda koszty budowy i to co dzisiaj zrobia,potem moze na tyle samo nie starczyc.....

----------


## sylwerson

> Oczywiście, dom może i wybudujecie aczkolwiek czy go wykończycie? A w kredyty nie ma co się pakować, może poczekajcie jeszcze chwilę, zastanówcie się czy aby na pewno jesteście gotowi na taki wydatek.
> Ale własny domek to jednak marzenie kazdego 
> powodzenia


wpienia mnie takie gadanie - albo biorę kredyt dziś i mam to, na czym mi zależy, albo siwieję i mając lat 85 sprawdzam stan oszczędności na koncie - tylko po co mi one wtedy?????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????????

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

sylwerson dobrze mówisz :smile:  póki jest się młodym i zdrowym  to kredyt nie jest taki straszny- myślę, że wiele młodych osób po prostu jest skazana na kredyt. Można oczywiście odkładać i zacząć budowę z jakimś zapasem ale to po 1 - może potrwać (wieki), 2- może się nie udać (mieszkać gdzieś trzeba - koszty wynajmu to w części przypadającej za sam wynajem , bez czynszu i opłat - stracona kasa a przy większej rodzinie - przynajmniej 1 dziecko- oszczędzanie przy średnich dochodach już wcale nie ma sensu bo każdy grosz niczym "wolny elektron" zaraz przyczepi się do "pilnej potrzeby" albo czegoś innego. Rata z kredytu za to od razu się upomni  :big grin: . My za mieszkanie, które pomieści nasze stado rodzinne muszę zapłacić (może niedużo w porównaniu z dużymi miastami) - ok .250 tys. rynek wtórny na porządnym osiedlu - ok 50-60 m2. Oszczędności brak. Jest za to działka- prezent od rodziny- 3000m2-budowlana z gazem, kanalizacją i prądem przy granicy. Co prawda wiocha, ale: 600 m asfaltową do drogi krajowej, 6 km siedziba gminy, 25 minut samochodem Kołobrzeg. Za 250 tys z kredytu na mieszkanie - jakąś "stodołę" pewnie da się postawić-  i stado się zmieści  :smile:  O romantycznych wspomnieniach i sentymentach do miejsca potencjalnej budowy nie muszę chyba wspominać  :big grin: . I jeżeli założyciel wątku ma optymizm wybudowania domu za 200 tys. to ja mu kurde kibicuję  :smile:  i podzielam  :big grin:

----------


## WaldemarRj

Pani brown_eyed_girl, podziwiam ten system myślenia. Ponieważ spłacając kredyt będzie się kiedyś właścicielem, natomiast opłaty za mieszkanie pozostaną do śmierci. Przy dużym wkładzie własnym będzie tanio, nie wiem jak z kredytami (dla mnie problemem jest czas, ponieważ mieszkam za granicą i budowa jest „otwarta”, tylko gdy jestem w PL) … uważam że nie warto czekać na zgromadzenie większej ilości pieniędzy, ponieważ trudno je utrzymać odłożone. Życzę autorowi tematu wszystkiego dobrego i powodzenia, trzymam kciuki!

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Pani brown_eyed_girl, podziwiam ten system myślenia. Ponieważ spłacając kredyt będzie się kiedyś właścicielem, natomiast opłaty za mieszkanie pozostaną do śmierci. !


to nie jest prawdziwy argument...
utrzymanie domu takze kosztuje i nie mam na mysli tylko oplat biezacych,ale takze utrzymanie tego domu i otoczenia w dobrej kondycji technicznej....
mam kolege,ktory wolal kupic mieszkanie za 600 tysiecy,niz miec w tej cenie dom w dobrym standardzie i.....sie nim zajmowac.....
i dom i mieszkanie ma swoje plusy i minusy,ktore kazdy przeliczyc musi sam dla siebie....

----------


## compi

Chyba w tym wątku podawane były kwoty czynszu funduszy remontowych? Porównując do dobrze zarządzanych wspólnot różnice są wg mnie znikome między średnim domem, a czynszem w takiej wspólnocie. W spółdzielniach ze starymi zasobami koszty są już dużo wyższe. A mamy przecież 200 do wydania, więc kupilibyśmy raczej starsze mieszkanie, a nie nowe.

----------


## face

moj szwagier (przyszly) zakupil ze swa zona nieszkanko 55m2 za wlasnie 200 tys....
mieszkanie do remontu....pewnie z grubsza remontujac 30 tys doloza, trza by jeszcze umeblowac...

ale coz, wlasnie takie sa ich potrzeby, oboje w blokach wychowani, kosic trawnikow nie lubia i takie tam
stwierdzili ze wola mieszkanie i je kupili

----------


## compi

I gdyby chcieli te mieszkanie sprzedać to zysk może będzie, ale znikomy. Po wybudowaniu domu na klienta może i trzebaby czekać dłuzej, ale potencjalny zysk może być już bardzo wymierny.

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

za wynajem mieszkania dla rodzinnego stada ok. 800-900 do tego opłaty (czynsz, woda i prąd, gaz, ) jakieś 500-600 no to mamy już 1500 (ale nie mamy w dalszym ciągu lokum na stare lata bo jak wnerwimy właściciela, czytaj: my, dzieciaki, pies albo co tam mamy aktualnie na stanie, to wypad i szukajcie od nowa  :big grin: , mały dom= mały (mniejszy) kredyt i analogicznie mniejsza rata, utrzymanie domu (nowe instalacje, ocieplony itd. ) nie będzie chyba kosztowało wiele więcej niż te 600 stów miesięcznie (gaz, bez szamba, jakiś kominek -ale bez przeginania, dom jest do 100 m2 i dobrze ocieplony, woda wykorzystywana racjonalnie tzn. nie lejemy z kranu do ogrodu itp. ) wiec kasa za wynajem idzie już do raty kredytu i ta, choć z pewnością wyższa niż 1000 to i tak przy założeniu że:1. na własny dom, 2.większe niż 50m2 w bloku  3. z dodatkowymi atrakcjami: zdrowie: świeże powietrze, zimowa gimnastyka ekstremalna- 15 metrów podjazdu zimą, dyscyplina: pobudka o 5:00 żeby do roboty dojechać albo dzieciaki do szkoły podwieźć, towarzyskie: goście po imprezie pokotem na tarasie zalegają przez tydzień albo dłużej " bo u was tak fajnie" - no bezcenne  :big grin:

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

Chyba jestem jakąś optymistką bezczelną ale coś mi się zdaje, że gdzieś mrugnęła mi przed oczami "grupa oszołomów"i chyba niektórym się udało. Aha i żeby nie było - mieszkanie w mieście też jest ok- kupno mieszkania to też może być inwestycja. Ta opcja też była wałkowana, ale żelazny argument posiadanej już działki wracał jak bumerang i nie dawał spać po nocach  :big grin:  Więc ja bujam w obłokach, jak walnę o ziemię to przynajmniej z niewielkiej wysokości - mierzę w parterówkę  :big grin:

----------


## face

moja Ciotka, mieszkajaca w bloku (mieszkanie ok 63m2) zapytala swego czasu jak ksztaltuja sie rachunki u nas w domu ile wychodza miesiecznie
porownala i szczena jej opadla, po czym kazala wojkowi pozalatwiac papierki i wlasnie na dzialce stawiaja domek  60m2

na dzialce jest prad i woda, brak gazu i kanalizacji, musza zrobic szczelne szambo

domek stawiaja maly bo wiekszego nie moga, do tego pozwolenie na domek letniskowy, bo dzialka w MPZP jest rekreacyjna, za to 8 arow na lekko pochylonym poludniowym stoku z widokiem na jezioro i las

do krakowa jakies 50 km

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

no jezeli bierzemy pod uwage wynajem,a nie wlasnosc,to na pewno inwestowac w dom "na kredycie"....
przy wlasnosci koszty utrzymania beda podobne(aczkolwiek odczuwalne w innym czasie),ale nie ukrywajmy,ze ich nie ma...
sa i juz...
na pewno bardziej odczuwalne,kiedy wlasciciele maja przyslowiowe"dwie lewe rece"  :tongue:

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

Bloki z wielkiej płyty (a o tym mówimy przy 250 tys. na mieszkanie w takim średnim mieście) projektowane na 50 lat zaraz zaczną zakańczać szczytowy okres swojej "świetności". Za klika lat część instalacji zacznie się sypać a fundusze remontowe skoczą jak głupie. My w tym roku poczęstowani zostaliśmy przez spółdzielnię kosztami odnowienia instalacji (uwaga nie w budynku mieszkalnym lecz kotłowni należącej do osiedla - sic!) a, że kotłownia duża to i kosztī poszły w setkach tysięcy . W sumie do kosztów ogrzewania przyszło nam dopłacić (tu sprytna spółdzielnia ukryła koszty) + 1000 zł ( na 1 mieszkanie) do tego oczywiście wszystkie inne koszty (ogrzewanie) normalnie już. Mieszkanie w nowych blokach może być komfortowe ale na takowe trzeba mieć już 100 więcej na starcie - więc ja przynajmniej, z chęcią zamienię moje (nie-moje),  malutkie, drogie, krzywe  mieszkanie , w którym nic nie mogę wyremontować i przez wentylację grawitacyjną odechciewa mi się zimą na swoją własną, większą, tak samo drogą ale nową i pachnącą "stodołę" za 200 , 300 czy tam 400 - jak kto woli  :big grin:

----------


## face

dodam jeszcze ze mieszkania posiada wlasnosciowe, wyrementowane i przytulne, tylko ja tam szlag za przeproszeniem trafia, odkad jest na emeryturze cale dnie i tak spedza na dzialce pielac w kwiatkach i warzywach

powiedziala synowi pomozesz przy budowie domku i mieszkanie jest twoje, wojek choc budowlaniec i ciesla przy budowie ich domku tylko w soboty pracuje bo tydzien spedza w delegacji, wiec kuzyn sie wszystkim zajmuje i sporo tez robi samemu
wszyscy na tym dobrze wyjda

----------


## mmaciejkk

W październiku 2010 zakończyliśmy budowę i mieszkamy. Sam dom o powierzchni 104m kosztował nas jakieś 220000 z ogrodzeniem plus wiadomo działka i ekipa. Może zrobilibyśmy to taniej, ale wynajem kosztował nas tyle co rata kredytu. Co muszę jeszcze zrobić to kostka przed dom, garaż, trawa i jakieś bajerki na działce, ale to już wiadomo, że trochę czasu minie. Najważniejsze, że mieszkamy u siebie i jest super.
Moim zdaniem kupujcie działkę i po maluchu do celu. Żyjemy żeby spełniać swoje marzenia.
Powodzenia

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

*face* i brawo ciotka! ja na starość chcę zejść pod własną gruszą a nie zabita przez jakiegoś oszołoma pod blokiem :smile:  W zeszłym tygodniu był u nas pożar. W bloku. O przepraszam- wieżowcu. Z 9 piętra ciężko się ewakuować. Mieszkam tu już wiele lat i parę takich akcji za młodu przećwiczyłam, ale mój mąż-( od 5 lat dzieli ze mną dolę blokersa) miał nieskrywaną panikę w oczach  :big grin:  (nie o siebie ani o mnie  a o dzieci - i bardzo słusznie). I to chyba, ostatecznie, wbiło gwoźdź do decyzji o sporządzeniu sobie w niedługim czasie kredytowej trumienki i  wpłynęło bezpośrednio na złożenie w dniu dzisiejszym wniosku o warunki zabudowy. Dokładnie jakieś 20 minut temu, ślubny dzwonił, że wniosek uznaje się za doręczony  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> to nie jest prawdziwy argument...
> utrzymanie domu takze kosztuje i nie mam na mysli tylko oplat biezacych,ale takze utrzymanie tego domu i otoczenia w dobrej kondycji technicznej....
> mam kolege,ktory wolal kupic mieszkanie za 600 tysiecy,niz miec w tej cenie dom w dobrym standardzie i.....sie nim zajmowac.....
> i dom i mieszkanie ma swoje plusy i minusy,ktore kazdy przeliczyc musi sam dla siebie....


Ja poproszę te wytyczne.Chętnie posłucham czego potrzeba do utrzymania domu.

----------


## face

my mielismy w puli 250 tys na budowe domu i mialo wystarczyc na budowe i wykonczenie calkowite poza meblami - jednak kosztorys byl sporzadzany w 2006 roku (prace wykonywane firmami nie gospodarczo)...

przed rozpoczeciem budowy gdy ceny zaczely szalec troszke sie zaczelismy obawiac, jednak z zalozenia i tak wiekszosc prac miala byc wykonana samemu, aby urwac ile sie da z kosztow :smile: 
byla to bardzo dobra decyzja, poniewaz zmiescilismy sie z wykonczeniem w kwocie niecalych 210 tys a pozostale 40 tys poszlo na umeblowanie :smile: 

dodam ze wykonczenie ma wiekszy standard niz zakladane do kosztorysu :tongue:

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

nie no nie oszukujmy się - utrzymać domu marzeniami i jakimś takim przekonaniem o bezpłatności naszego domu, na naszej działce się nie da. Nie znam kosztów utrzymania domu z praktyki- pomijając wiejskie chałupy, w których zwykłam pomieszkiwać we wszystkie weekendy, święta, i urlopy (bo miasta w weekend "nie zniesę"). Ale wydaje mi się, że jakieś koszty (podatek od gruntów i nieruchomości, ogrzewanie, wywóz nieczystości-szambo/opłaty za odprowadzenie ścieków, wywóz śnieci, woda i prąd, bieżąca konserwacja- malowanie ogrodzeń jak trzeba, oliwienie, stukanie młotkiem, impregnowanie podłóg, pielęgnacja ogrodu- paliwo do kosiarki, nawozy, i milion innych "dupereli" coś tam kosztuje. I znowu ale- chyba nie jest to koszt powalający i niemożliwy do poniesienia przy racjonalnym używaniu sobie na obiekcie :smile:  (nie jesteśmy chemikami- samoukami, kolekcjonerami arsenału z okresu 2 wojny ani nie zakładamy schroniska dla porzuconych w całej okolicy psów, które przecież muszą gdzieś ostrzyć zęby/pazury- niepotrzebne skreślić. :big grin:

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

no widzisz,  *face*, dałeś/dałaś rade. Ja kurde nie mam jeszcze 30 a na coś zejść trzeba . Niech to będzie zejście klasyczne, ze starości,  z garbem jaki wyrośnie mi od roboty na własnej budowie i pieleniu chwastów w ogrodzie.  :smile:  a co tam  :smile:

----------


## face

mnie tez jeszcze do 30 troche brakuje :smile:

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

te roczniki chyba tak mają  :big grin:

----------


## Anna Pepa

> to nie jest prawdziwy argument...
> utrzymanie domu takze kosztuje i nie mam na mysli tylko oplat biezacych,ale takze utrzymanie tego domu i otoczenia w dobrej kondycji technicznej....
> mam kolege,ktory wolal kupic mieszkanie za 600 tysiecy,niz miec w tej cenie dom w dobrym standardzie i.....sie nim zajmowac.....
> i dom i mieszkanie ma swoje plusy i minusy,ktore kazdy przeliczyc musi sam dla siebie....


Mieszkam w blokowisku, szlak mnie trafia na decyzje podejmowane przez część  właścicieli (a większość to starsze, zgryźliwe Babeczki) i niby zarządcę nieruchomości. Mam dość wyrzucania moich pieniędzy w błoto, np.: zrobienie zaje...cie drogich "baranków" na klatkach, niby ok. ale instalacja pod nimi ma 20 lat i co chwila wywala nam światło na klatce. Wszystko trzeba pruć i wynieniać ją w najbliższym czasie ( jak tylko znowu nazbieramy na to ze składek), bo się coś tam jara. Wkurza mnie że wszelkie prace w bloku zlecane są po znajomościach, kupione drzwi do klatek schodowych do niczego się nie nadają (a podobno to taki "drogi, dobry model),  droga gównolina kupowana za nasze pieniądze. 
Mieszkanie we "wspólnocie blokowej" niby wszystko ładnie i pięknie, ale zawsze musisz liczyć się z innymi.

----------


## face

> te roczniki chyba tak mają


no coz, mlodzi na dorobku powinni zapiepszac co sil poki sa mlodzi i sily maja aby na starosc zyc spokojnie i bawic wnuki :smile:

----------


## Monti2008

> Mieszkam w blokowisku, szlak mnie trafia na decyzje podejmowane przez część  właścicieli (a większość to starsze, zgryźliwe Babeczki) i niby zarządcę nieruchomości. Mam dość wyrzucania moich pieniędzy w błoto, np.: zrobienie zaje...cie drogich "baranków" na klatkach, niby ok. ale instalacja pod nimi ma 20 lat i co chwila wywala nam światło na klatce. Wszystko trzeba pruć i wynieniać ją w najbliższym czasie ( jak tylko znowu nazbieramy na to ze składek), bo się coś tam jara. Wkurza mnie że wszelkie prace w bloku zlecane są po znajomościach, kupione drzwi do klatek schodowych do niczego się nie nadają (a podobno to taki "drogi, dobry model),  droga gównolina kupowana za nasze pieniądze. 
> Mieszkanie we "wspólnocie blokowej" niby wszystko ładnie i pięknie, ale zawsze musisz liczyć się z innymi.


znam to  :big grin: 
A z pieniędzy na bieżącą konserwację i naprawy, firma zarządzająca już pewnie z dwa domy postawiła. Tak robią...
Zarządcę też można zmienić.

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

Wspólnoty, spółdzielnie i zarządcy to inny, kontrowersyjny temat :smile:  Ja teraz kombinuję jak przeciętny polak/polka kilka lat po studiach z rodziną na głowie ma sobie zarobić na ten dom, żeby kredytu nie brać ...? same kłody nam rzucają  :big grin:  praca jak  jest na etacie to + dla banku,- dla kasy, na swoim to - dla banku i  +/- dla kasy -zależy jak idzie, emigracja zarobkowa odpada-potomki trza ciągnąć w obcy świat, totolotek- ciężko trafić, o łamaniu prawa nie wspomnę. Może tak wędkę zamiast ryby i zaraz te 200 kawałków da się złowić. Muszę się przekwalifikować z urzędasa. Komu teraz najlepiej płacą i co trzeba zrobić, żeby zostać tym prezesem zarządu ?  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Czytam wątek od samego początku, ale przed wypowiadaniem się powstrzymywała mnie kwestia taka, że naszą inwestycję ciągniemy bez kredytu, więc sytuacja trochę inna. W końcu i tak moja budowa wypłynęła w dyskusji, więc się ujawnię z poglądami.  :smile: 

Dom za 200 tys. da się zbudować. Pewnie, że zaraz znajdzie się grupa krytyków, według których 90-100-110 m2 po podłogach to jest kurnik, psia buda, garaż, stodoła, czy co tam jeszcze, ale nie popadajmy w przesadę. Każdemu według potrzeb i możliwości. Książę miał swój Kórnik czy Książ, pan hrabia dworek, a prosty lud chatę z białą i czarną izbą. Dzisiaj niby wszyscy obywatele ale w budownictwie równości nie ma i nie jest wymagana. Jeden po prostu musi mieć różne wyróżniki bryły i standard wykończenia zwany wysokim i nigdy nie pojmie co kieruje drugim, który chce mieć chałupinę typu mała stodółka z taniutkimi płytkami w łazience.

Gdy ktoś mi powie, że mój dom jest beznadziejny, bo jego zdaniem ma brzydką bryłę, jest za mały i nie ma kostki na podjeździe ani trawnika przez duże T, to po prostu parsknę śmiechem. Ja spokojnie mieszczę się w domu, ba nawet możemy się z dzieckiem ganiać, więc raczej za mały nie jest. Co do brzydoty, to mam dookoła cały zestaw domów do pokazania palcem i powiedzenia: "A moim zdaniem brzydki jest ten, ten, ten, ten, tamten, i tamte dwa też". Trawnika nie ma i nigdy nie będzie, podjazd pewnie w końcu będzie, ale raczej nie kostka, bo nie mój gust. 

Jeżeli ma się pracę taką jak moja (budżetówka, raczej nie dorobię w zawodzie po godzinach, a po pracy trochę czasu wolnego) to spokojnie można zająć się organizacją budowy, poszukiwaniem materiałów i ekip. Wprawdzie na telefony pójdzie może nawet z 400-500zł, ale oszczędności lecą w tysiącach.

Pewnie, że nie każdy musi mieszkać w domu, ale skoro jest na tym forum poza częścią "My z mieszkań", to znaczy, że jednak mu zależy. Skoro ktoś czyta wątek "Dom do 200tys." to raczej nie powinien to być typ książęco-hrabiowski, który ze zgryzoty, że nie starczyło na podjazd z kostki i trawertyn do łazienki, pochoruje się i umrze wkrótce po zakończeniu budowy. Ważne jest dobre połączenie realizmu z optymizmem. A co do kasy, to polecam swoją metodę zasilenia konta - teleturniej. Kilkadziesiąt tysięcy i pewność, że na luziku wykończymy w tym roku poddasze i na coś tam jeszcze zostanie.  :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## brown_eyed_girl

*prawdziwy.anika* - no wszyscy się chyba zgodzą, że mieszkanie w domu też kosztuje, ale tak samo w bloku czy gdziekolwiek. Rzeczywiście warto to wziąć pod uwagę  :smile:  *bowess*  właśnie o czymś podobnym myślę- każdy ma (lub będzie miał)  taki dom jaki chce i na jaki go stać. Mając dużo kasy raczej postawiłabym duże siedlisko o prostej bryle i stadniną przy boku niż wielką wypasioną, ociekającą złotem i marmurem rezydencję w stylu rokoko. Albo, gdyby w mieście, wolałabym modernistyczną, sześcienną, przeszkloną bryłę w jakimś zielonym kącie miasta. Ale ponieważ nie mam kasy, to wszytko na co się porwę, skrojone będzie na miarę możliwości ale zgodnie z "moim" poczuciem estetyki tego, że to jest dla mnie OK.  :smile:   Z resztą,  proste rozwiązania są najlepsze  :smile:  - mniejsze prawdopodobieństwo, że coś się zepsuje  :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> Gdy ktoś mi powie, że mój dom jest beznadziejny, bo jego zdaniem ma brzydką bryłę, jest za mały i nie ma kostki na podjeździe ani trawnika przez duże T, to po prostu parsknę śmiechem. Ja spokojnie mieszczę się w domu, ba nawet możemy się z dzieckiem ganiać, więc raczej za mały nie jest. Co do brzydoty, to mam dookoła cały zestaw domów do pokazania palcem i powiedzenia: "A moim zdaniem brzydki jest ten, ten, ten, ten, tamten, i tamte dwa też". Trawnika nie ma i nigdy nie będzie, podjazd pewnie w końcu będzie, ale raczej nie kostka, bo nie mój gust. 
> [...]


bowess - powiedz mi z czego ty się tłumaczysz? Twój dom ma akurat bardzo ładną bryłę, bo prostą, nie udziwnioną, dobre proporcje itp. Przeczytałem swego czasu swój dziennik niemal w całości. Trochę przyoszczędziliście na wykończeniówce, ale pewnie takie były uwarunkowania. Tak czy owak podziwiam  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

policzyłam, że pierwsze 12 miesiący w domu kosztowało mnie ok. 5 100. - to jest prąd, drewno do kominka, smieci i podatek. w tym zawiera sie gotowanie, woda i pogrzewanie, bo wode mam na prąd. mieszkały 2 lub 3 osoby (3 osoba w weekendy i na 3 miesiace na wakacje). w tym roku juz widać, że będzie mniej (dom wysechł i jest łagodniejsza zima). I jeszcze będzie opróznianie oczyszczalni, ale to tylko raz na dwa lata.

----------


## Kornacki

Teraz na dodatek rząd wprowadził niekorzystne zmiany w programie Rodzina na swoim, co mocno ograniczy dostęp do mieszkania ludziom, których na to nie stać. Jaka ta pomoc była, ale była. A teraz mieszkań spełniających wymogi RnS jest jak na lekarstwo. 
Mieszkanie jest już w cenie domu. I pewnie warto pomyśleć o domku niż mieszkaniu w bloku.

----------


## adwersarz

I bardzo dobrze że ograniczył, takie programy to komunizm w czystej postaci, dodatkowo przez wiele miesięcy ten program blokował spadek cen mieszkań dotując banki i deweloperów. Dziękuje bardzo za rabowanie moich podatków i wydawanie ich na bzdury.

----------


## Tomi78__

Lepiej policzcie sobie odsetki, jaki zaplacicie w RnS, to zobaczycie jak Kaczory z was zdzieraly, dla porownania w PKObp kredyt w RnS byl drozszy od podstawowego, pomono tej super obnizki rat przez 8 lat.....    
tylko w polsce ,,dotowany'' oznacza drozszy

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Tylko widzisz dla mnie liczy się teraz wysokość raty. A ta z RnS jest wyraźnie niższa. Jak się okres dofinansowania skończy to z pewnością będę szukał tańszego kredytu i sobie RnS spłacę. Może już w euro z jakimś śmiesznym oprocentowaniem. A może nie... Na dwoje babka wróżyła, bo nikt nie wiem jak się ten kryzys naprawdę skończy. Nie wiem jak to wygląda w innych bankach, ale w BZWBK w okresie kiedy brałem nie było różnicy w marży ani prowizji.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ps zapomnialam jeszcze dodac,ze ci,ktorzy odsuwaja sie o iles kilometrow wiecej od centrum swoich interesow zyciowych,niech wezma pod uwage wlasnie w koszty utrzymania domu,koszty dojazdu tam,gdzie dojezdzaja(praca,szkola i inne takie)


Czy do wybudowania domu wliczasz także wyjazdy po zakupy???




> wszyscy wiemy,ze kosztuje,ale sa teoretycy,ktorym sie wydaje,ze dom to calkowite pozbycie sie kosztow...


Są ...a gdzie?

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## compi

Ale z tego co słyszałem, zwykłego kredytu nie dostałbyś bez zdolności, a tam było to chyba możliwe przy poręczeniach rodziny.

----------


## adwersarz

Chyba nie kaczory tylko donaldy, RnS nabrała znaczenia dopiero przez ostatnie 2 lata za czasów Miłościwie Nam Panujących, poza tym to akurat nie zależało od samego programu tylko od banku, w niektórych bankach ten kredyt jest rzeczywiście sumarycznie droższy.

----------


## sylwerson

> Chyba nie kaczory tylko donaldy, RnS nabrała znaczenia dopiero przez ostatnie 2 lata za czasów Miłościwie Nam Panujących, poza tym to akurat nie zależało od samego programu tylko od banku, w niektórych bankach ten kredyt jest rzeczywiście sumarycznie droższy.


nieważne, ile wychodzi do spłaty sumarycznie - to jest kredyt, który bierze się z zamysłem zmiany na inny po 8 latach dopłat, albo do szybszej spłaty
i tyle
końcowa kwota spłaty w ogóle mnie nie obchodzi, a właśnie czekam na ten kredyt

----------


## adwersarz

nieważne, RnS to idiotyzm od początku do końca podobnie jak becikowe, a właśnie czekam na dziecko.
ale off-top się zrobił, nic już nie pisze.

----------


## andrzej27

zastanawiam sie nad domem ok 120mkw chciałbym postawić i wykończyć parter  jak myślicie są szanse?

----------


## bowess

> bowess - powiedz mi z czego ty się tłumaczysz?


Nie piszę na swoje wytłumaczenie, tylko jako przeciwwagę dla opinii, że 200 tys. zabraknie na podjazd i stanie się wtedy jakiś dramat niesłychany. Sąsiadom nie starczyło z kredytu na podjazd, trawnik, elewację, rynny, wykończenie poddasza i ogrodzenie frontowe - mieszkają sobie na parterze i cieszą się tym, co już mają. My mocno przyoszczędziliśmy na wykończeniu parteru, bo zależało nam na dużym tempie przy kasie nisko-średniej i pewnie pierwszy remont za parę lat pokaże, co było bublowate, a co nie. Na poddaszu już nie musimy aż tak oszczędzać, bo wpadło trochę nadprogramowej kasy, ale nie planujemy raczej żadnych fajerwerków - najwyżej wannę z hydromasażem no i płytki może nawet za 60zł.  :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

śpia wszyscy

----------


## sadek125

Miałem dzisiaj okazje oglądać dom w SSZ w środku jest doprowadzona woda, elektryka jest rozprowadzona na całym mieszkaniu ale nie ma podłaczenia jeszcze do sieci-słup stoi na granicy działki. Dom stoi na 12 arowej działce. Budynek budowany był około 5 lat temu z pustaka ceramicznego 24cm także ocieplenie jest niezbedne. Na dachu brakuje  podbitki co chyba też jest zaliczane do prac koniecznych.Dom jest w połowie podpiwniczony. Niestety dom ma bardzo duży metraż coś około 140 m2 użytkowych co niestety wiąże się z bardzo wysoką sumą wykończeniówki. Jedyny plus to to że właściciel chce za w/w dom 150tys ale żeby nie było za różowo dom ma dwie hipoteki. Wiem że na pewno nie zmieściłbym się w tych moich skromnych 200tysiakach ale odliczając koszty działki i część papierologi to w sumie nie wygląda to tak czarno. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

co oznacza,ze dom na dwie hipoteki?ile dokladnie musisz przejac na siebie obciazenia oprocz tych 150 tysiecy?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> nie,do wybudowania domu ich nie wliczam
> natomiast stanowczo proponuje wliczyc je do kosztow utrzymania w ogole,jezeli ktos waha sie co robic dom czy mieszkanie i jednym z waznych kryteriow majacych wplyw na decyzje sa oplaty...
> nie wiem jak jest w innych miastach,ale w moim jest ogromny brak terenow pod budownictwo jednorodzinne w obrebie miasta i z doswiadczenia stwierdzam,ze zamiana mieszkania na dom,w wiekszosci przypadkow oznacza odsuniecie sie od tego,co do tej pory bylo w zasiegu reki...
> zreszta i o tym tez jest watek na forum
> 
> jezeli chcesz konkretnej odpowiedzi na drugie pytanie,to bede pamietac i jak sie natkne(a na pewno niedlugo)na taka opinie,to ja zalinkuje....


Wydaje mi się ,że w takim konkretnym wątku jak to ktoś słusznie zauważył strony wypowiadające,powinny trzymać się tylko wybudowania samego domu.Samego domu.Chciałbym ci jeszcze raz zwrócić uwagę na to ,że mając 200 tyś i rzucanie się na 110 m2 to bardzo wielkie wyzwanie.Jeśli te pieniądze mają służyć tylko samej bryle a nasze marzenia mają tylko na nią wskazywać za tą kasę, to ja dziękuję i idę mieszkać do kawalerki i nie uwierzę tu ,że kosztem kasy od razu rezygnujemy z naszych marzeń i jak już coś ulepimy to wmawiamy sobie jaki on  cudny itd.Tak nie można.Skoro się porywam na wybudowanie np "setki" to niech w niej moje marzenia będą w dużej części spełnione.Dlaczego już na wstępie mam sobie czegoś odmawiać?Dostałem rękawicą po ryjku od życia to ją podnoszę i walczę.Taka jest konstrukcja świata ...jedni z górki drudzy pod nią.Wszyscy moi znajomi jak się u mnie spotykamy, mówią mi ,że mam fajną skromność w domu bez przepychu itp.Na tą moją "skromność"wywaliłem dużo kasy ale jak wchodzę do wnętrz to mi czasem kopara leci w dół.Tam to ludzie dopiero się spełnili.
             Wybudować a potem sobie wszystkiego odmawiać .......nie to nie tak ja tego nie kupuję.

Jeśli chodzi o :



> wszyscy wiemy,ze kosztuje,ale sa teoretycy,ktorym sie wydaje,ze dom to calkowite pozbycie sie kosztow...


to myślę ,że ich po prostu nie ma i tu także zawiera się to o czym pisze wyżej ,znacznie wyżej.

----------


## sylwerson

ja tam nadal uważam, że jeśli ktoś jest w stanie poskromić zapędy w wyposażaniu (wanna może kosztować 350 albo 1500 albo 15000zł), dużo robi sam, kupuje materiały okazyjnie i nie wywali ogrodzenia za 50000zł, to domek 100-110m jest w zasięgu

ale zakup działki już w tej kwocie się nie mieści

----------


## Princesa

My zakładamy, że 200 tys. wystarczy nam co najwyżej na SSZ + instalacje (oby).
Ale nam się nie pali, będziemy później pomalutku wykańczać go i siebie  :wink: 
Planujmy i tak wykończyć sam parer - 60m, no i może walnąć piękne schody na poddasze. Reszta w przyszłości...

----------


## niktspecjalny

Ech.Pisałem o bryle i jej wnętrzu i jeśli pohamujemy zapędy i odmówimy sobie większości z naszych marzeń ,nie wliczając w to budowanie działki ,ogrodzenia ,chodników podjazdów,altan, tarasów,trawników oświetlenia zew,domofonów,bram ,mebli na zamówienie-kuchnia salon ,sypialnie  ,agd,itp.to jak mi Bóg miły dom jest w naszym zasięgu.

----------


## Tomi78__

zakup dzialki to inna historia, ja kupilem 26a za 32tys (2 działki) a pod warszawa trzeba zero dopisac do tej kwoty

----------


## lukep3

widze ze dyskusja dalej się kreci na całego czy wybuduje dom za 200 tys czy tez mi sie nie uda........

posty te czytane najczesciej przez laikow, niektorzy jeszcze sa wstanie uwierzyc za uda im sie wybudowac 100 parometrowy dom w 200 tys z robocizna bez wkladu praacy wlasnej...owszem jest to mozliwe ale z duzym udzialem wkładu własnego. jako że ogladam troche budów na codzień przytocze Wam przzykład o którym się wczoraj dowiedziałem...

developer buduje baaardzo konkurencyjne pod wzgledem cenowym domy pod jedną z wiekszej miejscowości w Polsce (nie będe ujawniał gdzie to)... buduje z najtanszych dostepnych materialow dokonując przy tym kardynalnych błędów np ogrzewanie na pex-ach marketowcyh łączonych na jednym rodzielaczu podloga - grzejnik ,przy kolte (tez nie wiadomym) na paliwo stale, kablach marketowych bo najtansze, najtansze kleje, blachodachówki itd....pech sprawil iż jednej ze szcześliwych rodzin której zdarzyło się nabyć wspomniany wyżej domek pod nieobecność w domu miało bardzo poważną awarię c.o. - chcąc nie chcąc zawołali kilku budowlańców niezależnych... no i sie zaczęło.. wcześniejsi nabywcy zaczęli już dmuchać na zimne i zebrali sie składając pozew roszczeniowy zbiorowy - co chcą osiągnąć tego nie wiem i z jakim skutkiem ale jedno jest dobre - developer na stawiane mu zarzuty odpowiedział ironicznie: " chcieliście taniego budownictwa to ja je wam dałem, dopuki są na to chętni doputy ja będe budował, przecież spełniam marzenia ludzi o własnym domu"

tak sobie często myśle obserwujac - ludzie często kupując auto biorą do pomocy znajomego mechanika aby im doradził ale kiedy wchodzi w grę zakup bądź budowa własnego wymarzonego często zresztą ciężko skredytowanego domu to na oględziny biorą ciocię, babcię i wujka... zamiast fachowców znających się na tym - no ale przecież ma być jak najtaniej...  pamiętajmy o umowach z wykonawcami to też tylko złudna oszczędność, bo pozwać majstra spod budki z piwem będzie niezmierne kłopotliwe i bezskuteczne..  także w swych wyborach niech każdy bedzie uważny i powściągliwy aby jego wymarzony dom nie stał się jego koszmarem....

----------


## niktspecjalny

*lukep3*  gały wylazły mi z orbit.





> developer na stawiane mu zarzuty odpowiedział ironicznie: " chcieliście taniego budownictwa to ja je wam dałem, dopuki są na to chętni doputy ja będe budował, *przecież spełniam marzenia ludzi o własnym domu*"


t


> akże w swych wyborach niech każdy bedzie uważny i powściągliwy aby jego wymarzony dom nie stał się jego koszmarem....


Dobrze powiedziane i w porę bo z chwilę dostaniesz po łapkach od co po nie których.

----------


## Tomi78__

no taka racja, ale jak sam sobie budujesz to marzy deweloperskiej nie liczysz sobie, instalacji drogich tez nie trzeba robic. ja mam CO i CWU za 8 tys zl z robocizna na markowych produktach, da sie tanio? ale nie bede mial taniej eksploatacji. Mozna tak kilka rzeczy jeszcze. do tego dodamy niewielki metraz, i za 200tys dom zrobisz, sam chcialem za 200tys ale bedzie za 250tys, chociaz ja az takiego cisnienia na te 200tys nie mialem. za 240 - 250 zrobie dom, sam dom, bez kosztow obejcia wokol.

----------


## Monti2008

> Lepiej policzcie sobie odsetki, jaki zaplacicie w RnS, to zobaczycie jak Kaczory z was zdzieraly, dla porownania w PKObp kredyt w RnS byl drozszy od podstawowego, pomono tej super obnizki rat przez 8 lat.....    
> tylko w polsce ,,dotowany'' oznacza drozszy


 Ja mam w PKO BP kredyt RNS i płacę mniej iż jakbym wziął zwykły. Mniejszą ratę oczywiście. Marża banku jest większa o 0,5% i tu jest różnica. ALe to co państwo dołoży przez 8 lat to niemało. 
Po 8 latach można kredyt przenieść.  :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

Odnośnie kredytu. Z faktami się raczej nie walczy i tez uważam, że ten kredyt może pomóc. Ale sama idea dotowania kogoś innego może się już nie podobać. Ja też jestem zdania, że państwo nie powinno mi drenować kieszeni w takim stopniu jak teraz, ale i też od tego państwa nie chcę za dużo wymagać. Niestety zawsze znajdzie się jakieś lobby w sejmie ze świńska górką i kłopotami z nadpodażą lub ktoś biedniejszy ode mnie komu koniecznie należy pomóc kasą z moich podatków.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Ale z tego co słyszałem, zwykłego kredytu nie dostałbyś bez zdolności, a tam było to chyba możliwe przy poręczeniach rodziny.


W WBK  zdolność trzeb było mieć na pełną ratę, wyliczaną "bez dopłaty". Może inne banki mają inne zasady? Nie słyszałem o "poręczaniu rodziny". Można sobie najwyżej dokooptować współkredytobiorcę np. rodziców, których mieszkanie/dom obciąża się hipoteką na rzecz zabezpieczenia. Ale to w przypadku, kiedy jest za mały wkład własny, ale jest zdolność finansowa pokrycia rat.

----------


## compi

"Jeśli w ocenie instytucji udzielającej kredyty z dopłatami Skarbu Państwa w ramach programu "Rodzina na swoim" docelowy kredytobiorca (tj. małżeństwo lub osoba samotnie wychowująca dziecko) nie posiada wymaganej zdolności kredytowej, do umowy o kredyt preferencyjny mogą przystąpić inne osoby, które są spokrewnione lub spowinowacone z docelowym kredytobiorcą (np. rodzeństwo, rodzice, ojczym, macocha, teściowie, krewni)."

Chodziło mi o ten zapis. Standardowe procedury przy zwykłym kredycie mogłyby go całkiem wykluczyć.

----------


## Monti2008

> Odnośnie kredytu. Z faktami się raczej nie walczy i tez uważam, że ten kredyt może pomóc. Ale sama idea dotowania kogoś innego może się już nie podobać. Ja też jestem zdania, że państwo nie powinno mi drenować kieszeni w takim stopniu jak teraz, ale i też od tego państwa nie chcę za dużo wymagać. Niestety zawsze znajdzie się jakieś lobby w sejmie ze świńska górką i kłopotami z nadpodażą lub ktoś biedniejszy ode mnie komu koniecznie należy pomóc kasą z moich podatków.


hahaha.
A nie pomyślałeś, że z moich podatków ta pomoc ? Ja też płacę.
Vat odliczasz chociażby za internet ? To może w tej sytuacji na moich podatkach żerujesz?
Mentalność Polaka=mentalność Kalego
Mi pomagają -jest dobrze. Komuś pomagają-niedobrze.

----------


## andrzej27

jaki projekt proponujecie za 200tys?

----------


## Tomi78__

> jaki projekt proponujecie za 200tys?


maly :smile:  i tani w budowie :smile:

----------


## compi

> hahaha.
> A nie pomyślałeś, że z moich podatków ta pomoc ? Ja też płacę.
> Vat odliczasz chociażby za internet ? To może w tej sytuacji na moich podatkach żerujesz?
> Mentalność Polaka=mentalność Kalego
> Mi pomagają -jest dobrze. Komuś pomagają-niedobrze.


Nie rozumiem tego tonu. Ta pomoc jest z podatków nas wszystkich. Ja się nie mogłem załapać, bo powierzchnia domu nie może przekroczyć 142m2. Wtedy coś byś mi dołożył ze swojej kieszeni. A tak? Nie wiem co możesz powiedzieć na temat mojej mentalności nieznając mnie, tym bardziej nic nie wiesz o mojej deklaracji podatkowej za ub rok i czy w ogóle ją złożyłem? Masz jeszcze jakieś zarzuty?

----------


## face

> hahaha.
> A nie pomyślałeś, że z moich podatków ta pomoc ? Ja też płacę.
> Vat odliczasz chociażby za internet ? To może w tej sytuacji na moich podatkach żerujesz?


no nie tylko z Twoich tylko z naszych jesli juz, a jesli mozemy pomoc innym chociaz w ten sposob to dlaczego nie??

vat odliczam od internetu i co?? z Twojego vatu go odliczam czy ze swojego??jesli nie zaplace vatu to go odliczyc automatycznie nie moge
a skoro zaplacilem i moge odliczyc to dlaczego by nie??

poki co to kazdy sponsoruje panow na wiejskiej, to moze do nich te pretensje kierowac :tongue:

----------


## DEZET

> ps. DEZET nie przywołuj normy PN-70/B-02365 gdyż została wycofana, teraz obowiązuje PN-ISO 9836:1997 
> -powierzchnię pomieszczenia liczy się w całości, zgodnie z powierzchnią jego podłogi, ale dzieli się ją na dwie części: część o wysokości 1,90 m i więcej oraz część o wysokości poniżej 1,90 m, która może być zaliczona tylko do powierzchni pomocniczej.


Napisałem , że obowiązywała do 1999roku. Ale wg różnych informacji w necie- nadal czasem jest wykorzystywana, dlatego ją podałem.

----------


## DEZET

> a mogę zapytać ile ci wyszło za to ssz?ile zakładasz, że starczy ci do wprowadzenia... tak porównuję swoją sytuację... muszę się jakoś nastawić do tych przyszłych wydatków


Na SSZ (chociaż nie zdążyłem przykryć całego dachu blachodachówką - materiał jest), ok.140tys. W tej kwocie trochę "pociągnęła" mnie konstrukcja wiązarów jakieś 30tys. , ale zyskałem poddasze ok 70m2 po podłodze. W dachu 5 okien Skylight Premium. Ponadto brama garażowa z napędem. Okna złoty dąb na zewnątrz, pakiet 3szybowy i w środku białe. Mam jeszcze materiał na ścianki działowe parteru. Myślę, że nie jest źle.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Niestety zawsze znajdzie się jakieś lobby w sejmie ze świńska górką i kłopotami z nadpodażą lub ktoś biedniejszy ode mnie komu koniecznie należy pomóc kasą z moich podatków.


Ja tam do Twoich podatków nic nie mam :cool: 
 Aktualnie dopłatami odbieram sobie moje własne składki na ZUS, które ma emeryturze zobaczę (jak dożyję) jak świnia niebo. :big lol: 
Naprawdę uważasz, że państwo działa właśnie w taki sposób? (pytanie retoryczne lub do wewnętrznie własnych przemyśleń bo się  :offtopic: zrobił.)

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> jaki projekt proponujecie za 200tys?


Trudno wskazać konkretny. Podstawowe cechy to konstrukcji moim zdaniem:
- pow do 100m2
- parterowy
- obrys w czworoboku
- prosty dwuspadowy dach
- bez garażu
- jeden komin w centralnej części domu
- w tradycyjnych technologiach 
- bez dużych przeszkleń

Może macie jeszcze inne pomysły?

----------


## andrzej27

> Trudno wskazać konkretny. Podstawowe cechy to konstrukcji moim zdaniem:
> - pow do 100m2
> - parterowy
> - obrys w czworoboku
> - prosty dwuspadowy dach
> - bez garażu
> - jeden komin w centralnej części domu
> - w tradycyjnych technologiach 
> - bez dużych przeszkleń
> ...


myślałem żeby z poddaszem uzytkowym do okolo 120mkw chciałbym parter zrobic w tej cenie co myślisz?

----------


## jan_z_wolna

tzn górę zostawić do późniejszego wykończenia?

Tylko wtedy na dole musisz zmieścić wszystkie funkcje - kuchnie, sypialnie, salon, kotłownie, łazienkę, klatkę schodową i wiatrołap. Przy 120m z poddaszem masz około 8 na 10 metrów w obrysie parteru, to mało. 

Pomyśl jednak na parterem. Odpadają schody i strop, izolacja skosów poddasza. To jest kilka tyś do przodu.

Jak masz pewność, że będziesz miał czas i zdolności do samodzielnej pracy to 200k wystarczy. 
Jak chcesz zobaczyć co oznacza słowo "praca" i ile to trwa to poczytaj spokojnie dziennik Netbeta.

Ekipami tego nie zrobisz za 200k. Musisz więc być bardzo zdeterminowany. Majstrów brać tylko do rzeczy, na których się zupełnie nie znasz (u mnie np. konstrukcja dachu, CO itd). Murowanie, izolacja, wykończeniówka - samodzielnie, od fundamentów do końca.

----------


## andrzej27

> tzn górę zostawić do późniejszego wykończenia?
> 
> Tylko wtedy na dole musisz zmieścić wszystkie funkcje - kuchnie, sypialnie, salon, kotłownie, łazienkę, klatkę schodową i wiatrołap. Przy 120m z poddaszem masz około 8 na 10 metrów w obrysie parteru, to mało. 
> 
> Pomyśl jednak na parterem. Odpadają schody i strop, izolacja skosów poddasza. To jest kilka tyś do przodu.
> 
> Jak masz pewność, że będziesz miał czas i zdolności do samodzielnej pracy to 200k wystarczy. 
> Jak chcesz zobaczyć co oznacza słowo "praca" i ile to trwa to poczytaj spokojnie dziennik Netbeta.
> 
> Ekipami tego nie zrobisz za 200k. Musisz więc być bardzo zdeterminowany. Majstrów brać tylko do rzeczy, na których się zupełnie nie znasz (u mnie np. konstrukcja dachu, CO itd). Murowanie, izolacja, wykończeniówka - samodzielnie, od fundamentów do końca.


myśle bardziej żeby był  z poddaszem

----------


## andrzej27

> myśle bardziej żeby był  z poddaszem


ssz zmięście sie w 100tysiącach dodam że jestem stolarzem drzwi schody listwy parapety robie sam cekolowanie malowanie też

----------


## compi

> Ja tam do Twoich podatków nic nie mam
>  Aktualnie dopłatami odbieram sobie moje własne składki na ZUS, które ma emeryturze zobaczę (jak dożyję) jak świnia niebo.
> Naprawdę uważasz, że państwo działa właśnie w taki sposób? (pytanie retoryczne lub do wewnętrznie własnych przemyśleń bo się zrobił.)


 I ja również nie pcham nosa do rozliczeń kogoś innego. Jednak już system dopłat i ich sama idea bardzo mnie interesuje, ale nie w kontekscie ich wykorzystywania, tylko jak mocno ten system drenuje moją kieszeń. Już napisałem, że wolę gdy dopłaty idą na pomoc w pozyskaniu mieszkania lub domu młodym ludziom i nawet przytoczyłem na to dowód, ale nie mam pojęcia dla czego rolnik kupujący razem ze mną wódkę w sklepie może podjechać po nią swoim autem napędzanym dotowaną ropą, a ja muszę (lub nie)swoim benzyniakiem z paliwem w pełni obłożonym wszelkimi podatkami. I ten sam rolnik może wspomniany tu zusik w postaci krusu miec kilkakrotnie mniejszy, gdy ja muszę go płacić bo jak nie to 10 lat może mnie komornik ścigać. Faktycznie temat rzeka i zdaję sobie sprawę, że offtp pełną gębą, ale proszę wybaczyć i zrozumieć. Podatki są ok, i można je traktować nawet jako spełnienie jakiegoś obowiązku patriotycznego wobec państwa, ale wszystko pryska gdy stykamy się z prozą życia.

----------


## Tomi78__

taka racja, dotacje to jak Janosik, z tym ze zabiera biednym zeby pomoc tym troche bardziej sytuowanym...
ot taka polska specjalnosc....

----------


## Monti2008

To co niektórzy powinni napisać projekt obywatelski,aby nie było dotacji, odliczeń Vatu , zwrotu Vat za materiały budowlane,niższych składek na ZUS dla początkujących przedsiębiorców,dofinansowywania żywienia dzieci w szkołach, zwrotu za paliwo posłom (po kilkadziesiąt tysięcy czy kilkaset nawet),którzy nie mają obowiązku wykazać posiadania samochodu itp itd. To drenuje naszą wspólną kieszeń  :big grin: 
A patriotyzm powinien działać w dwie strony,a nie tylko na linii: obywatel-władza
Ale chyba nie o tym ten wątek

----------


## compi

> To co niektórzy powinni napisać .....


Monti, piszesz mi coś na temat mojej mentalności kalego, potem nieodnosząc się do tego piszesz znowu, ale ni huhu Twojego wypowiedzi bez kropek, przecinków i znaków zapytania nie rozumiem.

----------


## Monti2008

Skoro nie rozumiesz, to widocznie nie jest moja wypowiedź skierowana do Ciebie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

A wczorajsza była? Odnieś się do niej, albo lepiej na priv napisz o co Ci chodzi.

----------


## face

> To co niektórzy powinni napisać projekt obywatelski,aby nie było dotacji, odliczeń Vatu , zwrotu Vat za materiały budowlane,niższych składek na ZUS dla początkujących przedsiębiorców,dofinansowywania żywienia dzieci w szkołach



to mnie akurat nie przeszkadza
a np zwrot vat na mat-bud sie przydaje podczas budowy z napietym budrzetem




> zwrotu za paliwo posłom (po kilkadziesiąt tysięcy czy kilkaset nawet),którzy nie mają obowiązku wykazać posiadania samochodu itp itd. To drenuje naszą wspólną kieszeń 
> A patriotyzm powinien działać w dwie strony,a nie tylko na linii: obywatel-władza


dokladnie wszystkim nam podkrawaja gdzie sie tylko da....

przepraszam za wpis poza tematem

----------


## niktspecjalny

> to mnie akurat nie przeszkadza
> a np zwrot vat na mat-bud sie przydaje podczas budowy z napietym budrzetem
> 
> 
> 
> dokladnie wszystkim nam podkrawaja gdzie sie tylko da....
> 
> przepraszam za wpis poza tematem


A ten wat to niby z czego masz?Oszczędzasz a tu nagle liczysz na wat?Nic nie kaman ja.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> A ten wat to niby z czego masz?Oszczędzasz a tu nagle liczysz na wat?Nic nie kaman ja.


nie mow,ze nic nie wiesz o zwrotach czesci vatu na wybrane materialy

----------


## face

> A ten wat to niby z czego masz?Oszczędzasz a tu nagle liczysz na wat?Nic nie kaman ja.


z urzedu skarbowego :smile:

----------


## face

> myślałem żeby z poddaszem uzytkowym do okolo 120mkw chciałbym parter zrobic w tej cenie co myślisz?


my gdybysmy poddasze zostawili w deweloperce i nie wykanczali to w kieszeni zostalo by ok 30-31 tys zl (w tym grzejniki, flizowanie, podlogi, lazienka gotowa, drzwi, schody i meble) nie odejmuje barierek balkonow bo wymagane do odbioru

----------


## niktspecjalny

> z urzedu skarbowego:)


Skoro budujesz oszczędnie to po co ci faktury na materiał i na robociznę.Bez watu takim jak ty jest przecież łatwiej .Ja ma kredyt to każdą fakturę pielęgnuje i 1/2 roku czekam na rozliczenia.Widzisz im więcej faktur tym więcej zobowiązań.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> nie mow,ze nic nie wiesz o zwrotach czesci vatu na wybrane materialy


Wiem i się cieszę,że kasa wpada jak się skarbówce w porę rozliczenie ze 147 typów materiału prześle.

----------


## face

> Skoro budujesz oszczędnie to po co ci faktury na materiał i na robociznę.Bez watu takim jak ty jest przecież łatwiej .Ja ma kredyt to każdą fakturę pielęgnuje i 1/2 roku czekam na rozliczenia.Widzisz im więcej faktur tym więcej zobowiązań.


mozesz mnie wtajemniczyc jak kupic material i nie placic od niego vatu??
moze cos wiesz na ten temat :smile: 

co ma tanie budowanie z fakturami na material wspolnego??rozwin swe domysly i tezy

podejrzewam ze jedynie to ze roznice vatu sie odzyska :tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> mozesz mnie wtajemniczyc jak kupic material i nie placic od niego vatu??
> moze cos wiesz na ten temat


Po raz drugi z przekory powiem ,że nie można odpowiadać na takie głupie pytania.Wtajemniczanie pozostawiam tobie.Doświadczaj się w hurtowniach co ci lepiej a co gorzej.Mnie to tiko skoro tego nie kumasz.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

mozna kupic material bez vatu,wiec oszczednosc jeszcze wieksza niz przy zwrotach ze skarbowego....
glownie od producenta
przoduja w tym betoniarnie jak i inni pomniejsi lokalni producenci.....
no,ale brak vatu,brak rachunku,ewentualne pretensje poleconym do nieba.....

----------


## andrzej27

może jest ma chacie ktos kto wybudował za 200 tys i wykończył parter?

----------


## face

> Po raz drugi z przekory powiem ,że nie można odpowiadać na takie głupie pytania.Wtajemniczanie pozostawiam tobie.Doświadczaj się w hurtowniach co ci lepiej a co gorzej.Mnie to tiko skoro tego nie kumasz.


nie ma glupich pytan sa tylko glupie odpowiedzi
generalnie w wiekszosci niestety przodujesz

----------


## dr_au

> nie ma glupich pytan sa tylko glupie odpowiedzi
> [...]


Wiesz, tak podobno lubił mawiać pewien profesor, dopóki student nie zdał mu pytania: "Panie profesorze, czy jak bosymi stpami stanę na szynach, a rękami chwycę się trakcji, to pojadę jak tramwaj?".

----------


## niktspecjalny

> nie ma glupich pytan sa tylko glupie odpowiedzi
> generalnie w wiekszosci niestety przodujesz


Staram się być uprzejmy bo tak mi nakazano......ale nie zdzierżę jak osoba odpowiada nie na temat...To bardzo boli.

----------


## face

> A ten wat to niby z czego masz?Oszczędzasz a tu nagle liczysz na wat?Nic nie kaman ja.


to niby w temacie bylo??
przestan mieszac jak nie masz nic ciekawego i konkretnego do powiedzenia

----------


## face

> Wiesz, tak podobno lubił mawiać pewien profesor, dopóki student nie zdał mu pytania: "Panie profesorze, czy jak bosymi stpami stanę na szynach, a rękami chwycę się trakcji, to pojadę jak tramwaj?".


slyszalem to...
i wtedy profesor zwykl mawiac ze wyjatek potwierdza regule

widze ze watek upada i staje sie kolejna ogolnopolska pyskowka...szkoda
trza sie bedzie ewakuowac :smile:

----------


## dr_au

> slyszalem to...
> i wtedy profesor zwykl mawiac ze wyjatek potwierdza regule
> 
> widze ze watek upada i staje sie kolejna ogolnopolska pyskowka...szkoda
> trza sie bedzie ewakuowac


No bo co tu jeszcze można powiedzieć? Mam wrażenie, że temat się po prostu wyczerpał. Wątek można podsumować tymi słowami:

Da się zbudować dom do 200 tyś. zł, bez własnego wkładu pracy, ale przy włożeniu wysiłku w organizację budowy (dobór ekip, zaopatrzenie). Dom może być szybko zbudowany, niedrogi w utrzymaniu, w przyzwoitym standardzie i ładnie wykończony, pod warunkiem, że:

- racjonalnie dobierzemy powierzchnię (do 100 m2),
- wybierzemy dom o prostej bryle i prostej konstrukcji, zwłaszcza źle dobrany dach jest kosztochłonny, to samo dotyczy balkonów, wielkich okien itp.,
- zrezygnujemy z wielu elementów, które nie są konieczne (rekuperator, solary, odkurzacz centralny itp.)
- racjonalnie rozplanujemy wydatki, żeby starczyło pieniędzy do końca (czyt. do wprowadzenia się).
- zrezygnujemy z podpiwniczenia i garażu (zawsze można dobudować w przyszłości).
- cena nie obejmuje działki.

Przy tych warunkach będziemy sobie mogli pozwolić nawet na parę szaleństw. Jeżeli jesteśmy w stanie włożyć trochę własnej pracy, to:

- możemy pozwolić sobie na parę metrów więcej, *albo*
- w tej cenie być może uda się zmieścić działkę.

Oczywiście dla niektórych spełnienie tych warunków będzie oznaczać, że to "nie będzie dom" względnie "nie będzie to dom marzeń". W związku z tym przypominam, że dom w pierwszej kolejności służy do zaspokajania potrzeb mieszkaniowych. A to co powyżej z pewnością spełnia potrzeby niewielkiej rodziny. Dopiero w drugiej kolejności służy zaspokojeniu potrzeb reprezentacyjnych czy zamiłowania do gadżetów  :big tongue: .

Co do mojego własnego udziału w tej dyskusji. Planuję dom o wyraźnie większej powierzchni i budżecie. Kilka założeń przyjmuję jednak podobnych:

- bez masy wynalazków w stylu reku, podłogówki, cyrkulacji CWU, odkurzacza centralnego, rolet itp.
- na elewacji przede wszystkim tynk, może zrezygnuję nawet z obkładania kominów klinkierem.
- bardzo prosty dach z niewielkimi okapami (mała powierzchnia, prosta konstrukcja, łatwe, czyt. tanie ocieplenie poddasza, niewiele odpadów) 
- część poddasza nieużytkowa,
- niewielka rozpiętość stropów i dachu, co znów upraszcza konstrukcję.

Przy tych założeniach mam nadzieję, że wystarczy mi na kilka ekstrasów i zmieszczę się w budżecie.

----------


## Havena

> - cena nie obejmuje działki.


Nie obejmuje tez papierologii i przylaczenia mediow.




> - bez masy wynalazków w stylu reku, podłogówki, cyrkulacji CWU, odkurzacza centralnego, rolet itp.


Mam nadzieje, ze doczekam czasow, kiedy powyzsze 'wynalazki' beda standardem w naszym rodzimym budownictwie...

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> Mam nadzieje, ze doczekam czasow, kiedy powyzsze 'wynalazki' beda standardem w naszym rodzimym budownictwie...


A to jest właśnie ciekawe. I nie chodzi tu tylko o pieniądze. Tego rodzaju wynalazki mają bowiem nie tylko zalety, ale również wady. Temat na inną dyskusję, ale:

- podłogówka średnio lubi się z drewnianą podłogą i zdecydowanie nie lubi się z dywanami. A ja się lubię i z jednym i z drugim.
- cyrkulacja CWU jest bezdyskusyjnie wygodna, ale trochę kosztuje (zwłaszcza pod względem eksploatacji i wychładzania wody w zasobniku). 
- rolet nie trzeba lubić. Ja np. nie lubię.
- rekuperacja jest fajna jako idea, ale moim zdaniem (i jakoś nie mogę się przekonać, żeby było inaczej) będzie za jakiś czas problem czyszczenia kanałów nawiewających powietrze. Pewnie za 10 lat rzeczywiście będzie to standard, ale jeszcze chyba trochę za wcześnie.

Można by tak długo. Generalnie jakoś przekonuje mnie zasada keep it simple, stiupid  :wink: .

----------


## andrzej27

wybuje ktos dom własnymi siłami ?
?

----------


## face

> wybuje ktos dom własnymi siłami ?
> ?


calego domu sie nie da wybudowac wlasnymi silami, poniewaz sa roboty ktore lepiej zlecic ekipom posiadajacym doswiadczenie

do tych prac nalezy na pewno zbrojenie plyty zelbetowej, szalowanie schodow zabiegowych i ich zbrojenie, wykonanie konstrukcji wiezby dachowej i jej pokrycie
dolaczyl bym rowniez wykonanie instalacji wodnej i elektrycznej, czesci instalacji CO - tutaj mozna narobic mase bledow, choc teoretycznie trudne to nie jest

----------


## zetka

Z tym oszczędzaniem na odkurzaczu centralnym radziłabym się dobrze zastanowić  :big grin:  Może i jest to zbędny wydatek dla kogoś dla kogo liczy się każdy grosz już na samym początku budowy, ale koszt samej instalacji jest stosunkowo mały, więc moim zdaniem warto zainwestować te kilka stówek więcej na etapie robienia instalacji i w razie polepszenia sytuacji finansowej mamy wybór - można dokupić jednostkę. Ktoś kto nigdy nie miał centralnego odkurzacza nie będzie potrafił go docenić  :big tongue:  Naprawdę warto!  :yes:

----------


## dr_au

> Z tym oszczędzaniem na odkurzaczu centralnym radziłabym się dobrze zastanowić  Może i jest to zbędny wydatek dla kogoś dla kogo liczy się każdy grosz już na samym początku budowy, ale koszt samej instalacji jest stosunkowo mały, więc moim zdaniem warto zainwestować te kilka stówek więcej na etapie robienia instalacji i w razie polepszenia sytuacji finansowej mamy wybór - można dokupić jednostkę. Ktoś kto nigdy nie miał centralnego odkurzacza nie będzie potrafił go docenić  Naprawdę warto!


Ja jestem nie do końca przekonany do idei  :wink: . Ale przy żadnej z tych rzeczy się nie upieram i zastrzega, że "w trakcie" mogę zmienić zdanie. Tak jak byłem zdecydowanie na nie w kwestii solarów. Dopóki nie przeczytałem, że przy typowych kalkulacjach opłacalności bierze się pod uwagę jeden 5 minutowy prysznic na osobę w gospodarstwie domowym dziennie. A ja rano lubię postać sobie pod gorącą wodą czasami i 30 minut.

----------


## compi

No to poczytaj jeszcze o pompie ciepła powietrze-woda z zasobnikiem. Mniej kosztuje niż solary i jej działanie nie jest zależne od słońca. Normalnie zasobnik na wodę i tak trzeba kupić, więc i tu mamy oszczędność

----------


## Tomi78__

> No to poczytaj jeszcze o pompie ciepła powietrze-woda z zasobnikiem. Mniej kosztuje niż solary i jej działanie nie jest zależne od słońca. Normalnie zasobnik na wodę i tak trzeba kupić, więc i tu mamy oszczędność


A skad zima wezmiesz cieple powietrze (>7stC) do tej pompy?

----------


## netbet

> calego domu sie nie da wybudowac wlasnymi silami, poniewaz sa roboty ktore lepiej zlecic ekipom posiadajacym doswiadczenie
> 
> do tych prac nalezy na pewno zbrojenie plyty zelbetowej, szalowanie schodow zabiegowych i ich zbrojenie, wykonanie konstrukcji wiezby dachowej i jej pokrycie
> dolaczyl bym rowniez wykonanie instalacji wodnej i elektrycznej, czesci instalacji CO - tutaj mozna narobic mase bledow, choc teoretycznie trudne to nie jest


naprawdę..?????
strop??
schody??
więżba - zgoda
inst wodna? .. tu juz sobie jaj robisz..

tego wszystkiego NIE MOŻNA zrobic samemu??? mało wiesz.....

----------


## netbet

> wybuje ktos dom własnymi siłami ?
> ?


tak - JA!

..i na tym forum nie tylko ja...

----------


## andrzej27

> tak - JA!
> 
> ..i na tym forum nie tylko ja...


a jaki dom budujesz?

----------


## compi

> A skad zima wezmiesz cieple powietrze (>7stC) do tej pompy?


Ty się lepiej spytaj skąd dr_au weźmie słońce zimą. Ja zimą pompę zasilę powietrzem z garażu, w którym będzie wylot z WM, a potem z WM i rekuperatora. Na lato powietrze z zewnątrz lub z nieużytkowego poddasza. Pompa z zasobnikiem jak się dobrze poszuka to poniżej 6 tysięcy, a zestaw solarny..... Ten drugi latem może nawet przysporzyć kłopotów ze zbyt dużą ilością skumulowanej energii.

----------


## Havena

> - podłogówka średnio lubi się z drewnianą podłogą i zdecydowanie nie lubi się z dywanami. A ja się lubię i z jednym i z drugim.


A ja uwielbiam goly beton  :wink: 



> - cyrkulacja CWU jest bezdyskusyjnie wygodna, ale trochę kosztuje (zwłaszcza pod względem eksploatacji i wychładzania wody w zasobniku).


Wystarczy odpowiednio zaprogramowac godziny, w ktorych ta cyrkulacja ma dzialac.



> - rolet nie trzeba lubić. Ja np. nie lubię.


Twoje prawo. Ja nie znosze zaslon, firanek, zaluzji itp. kurzolapow... Rolety sa dla mnie wybawieniem. Sa tez niezawodne, kiedy trzeba zrobic 'noc' dzieciakom.



> - rekuperacja jest fajna jako idea, ale moim zdaniem (i jakoś nie mogę się przekonać, żeby było inaczej) będzie za jakiś czas problem czyszczenia kanałów nawiewających powietrze.


Na ten temat napisano juz tone postow na FM  :smile:  Ten sam problem dotyczy kanalow wentylacyjnych przy grawitacyjnej.



> Można by tak długo. Generalnie jakoś przekonuje mnie zasada keep it simple, stiupid .


Dokladnie, mozna bardzo dlugo...
A KISS stosuje tylko w programowaniu  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> to niby w temacie bylo??
> przestan mieszac jak nie masz nic ciekawego i konkretnego do powiedzenia



Oj powiedziałbym powiedział.....ale nie mogie.Sprzedajesz ludziskom .............a zresztą sam się w tym papraj.Przecież to ty wybudowałeś dom za 200 tyś.zł.

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> Dokladnie, mozna bardzo dlugo...
> A KISS stosuje tylko w programowaniu


Powiedziałbym, że przy każdym bardziej złożonym procesie, przy którym możemy mieć trudności w zapanowaniu nad całością (a tak jest przy budowie domu systemem gospodarczym). Inaczej - im więcej zmiennych czynników i ryzyk, tym większe prawdopodobieństwo, że coś pójdzie nie tak.

Poza tym wszystkie wskazane tu rozwiązania nie są jedynymi możliwymi. Na razie planuję sobie tak:

- zamiast podłogówki grzejniki kanałowe + ewentualnie jakieś wspomaganie, żeby nie robić grzejników z wentylatorami.
- zamiast reku - nawiewniki higrosterowane w oknach + wspomaganie ciągu wentylacji (czyli tzw. wentylacja hybrydowa).
- zamiast odkurzacza centralnego może sobie kupię takiego odkurzającego robota. Przynajmniej ktoś będzie odkurzał pomiędzy wizytami dochodzącej  :wink: .
- zamiast integracji kominka z CO, obłożenie szamotem i coś w rodzaju piecokominka.

Itp. itd. W większości są to rozwiązania prostsze, tańsze i mniej podatne na błędy wykonawcze. Bardziej też pasują do MOICH upodobań.

Z cyrkulacją CWU rzeczywiście może się złamię, bo to bardzo wygodne jest. Będę dumał nad gotowym projektem, jak będę znał odległości pomiędzy kotłownią a punktami odbioru wody.

----------


## compi

Szczególnie ten odkurzający robot jest tańszy....x 2szt. bo na piętro też....cyrkulacja na czujce może działać.....

----------


## dr_au

> Szczególnie ten odkurzający robot jest tańszy....x 2szt. bo na piętro też....cyrkulacja na czujce może działać.....


Jak najbardziej x2. Zobacz np. tu: http://robosklep.pl/pl/irobot-roomba-581.html  :big tongue:

----------


## compi

Od czego jest tańszy? Od centralnego? x2?

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

przemysl jeszcze te grzejniki kanalowe,na forum kilka osob pisalo,ze one sa w praktyce jakby to nazwac..... "wysokotemperaturowe" i przy niskiej temperaturze wody nie oddaja ciepla.... :Confused:  ale bardzo mozliwe,ze mieli cos skopane,jednakze takie opinie czytalam....

----------


## dr_au

"kompletny system centralnego odkurzania dla domu o powierzchni około 200 m2 to wydatek od 3,5 do 5 tysięcy złotych"

Źródło: http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/cent...,119_2329.html

To ja w tej cenie wolę dwa odkurzające roboty. Zalety uwzględniające nasz tryb życia już podawałem. ale spróbuję je usystematyzować. Ani ja, ani żona raczej sami nie odkurzamy. Robi to dochodząca, która w miarę regularnie u nas sprząta, często zresztą pod naszą nieobecność. Wyciągamy odkurzacz wtedy, gdy z jakichś względów bardzo się nabrudziło i nie ma innego wyjścia. Tak więc nie ma dla nas znaczenia, że centralny odkurzacz jest - na ten przykład - cichy, bo nie ma mnie w czasie odkurzania w domu. Przewaga robota jest więc taka, że on posprząta sam, pomiędzy wizytami dochodzącej, najlepiej wtedy, gdy nikogo w domu nie ma.

----------


## dr_au

> przemysl jeszcze te grzejniki kanalowe,na forum kilka osob pisalo,ze one sa w praktyce jakby to nazwac..... "wysokotemperaturowe" i przy niskiej temperaturze wody nie oddaja ciepla.... ale bardzo mozliwe,ze mieli cos skopane,jednakze takie opinie czytalam....


Nie bardzo mam jak inaczej dogrzać salon z dużymi przeszkleniami.  A z drewna i dywanów nie zrezygnuję, chociażby ze względu na akustykę. A co do wysokotemperaturowości to się zgadza - wymagają wyższej temperatury zasilania niż podłogówka. Znam dwa domy, gdzie zastosowano takie rozwiązanie i działa to bardzo dobrze.

----------


## compi

Liczysz to na pałkę. Licz ilość gniazd i ich odległość od centrali. Wtedy coś dopiero dobieraj. Poza tym jak widzę nie kupiłbyś sprawdzonych tanich jednostek polecanych z działu tego forum o odkurzaczach, a zapewne dokupisz od razu  movera husvarny do koszenia trawnika. Też jedyne KILKA tysięcy.,.....

----------


## face

> naprawdę..?????
> strop??
> schody??
> więżba - zgoda
> inst wodna? .. tu juz sobie jaj robisz..
> 
> tego wszystkiego NIE MOŻNA zrobic samemu??? mało wiesz.....


nie mozna to Twoje slowa - moje to ze sie nie da, a jesli juz to nie kazdemu

szalowales schody zabiegowe??ciekaw jestem ilu forumowiczow wytnie klin na dlugosc 110-150 cm, ze nie wspomne o najprostszej i 1 czynnosci - poprawnym rozrysowaniu ich
zbroiles takie schody??ciekaw jestem ilu z forumowiczow poradzi sobie z wyginaniem na zabiegach zbrojenia
strop??nie kazdy jest zbrojarzem a i ci miewaja klopoty z poprawnym odczytaniem projektu, wiec wyobraz sobie uczonego przez forum czlowieka
instalacja wodna - to najbardziej lubie - co to jest zgrzac sobie mufki rurki - nic bardziej mylnego - nie dogrzejesz=przeciek, przegrzejesz=znikomy przeplyw - niby nie trudne, ale spiepszyc jest co, do tego gdzie w ktorym miejscu, po ktorej stronie i na jaka wysokosc to pestka, ale jaki rozstaw pod baterie?ktoredy poprowadzic, gdzie i czy wykonac kompensacje, gdzie zamocowac itp, pytania co krok a trza pedzic robote

to ze jeden wykona niestety nie znaczy ze zrobi to inny

----------


## face

> Oj powiedziałbym powiedział.....ale nie mogie.Sprzedajesz ludziskom .............a zresztą sam się w tym papraj.Przecież to ty wybudowałeś dom za 200 tyś.zł.


to powiedz, bo poki co to wciskasz i sie ciskasz, a tak wystarczy powiedziec i po bolu i lzej na duszy :smile:

----------


## dr_au

Compi - Nie. Na razie nie liczę, na szczęście z tym decyzję będę mógł podjąć po stanie surowym. A ja jeszcze nie mam ostatecznych rzutów domu. 

Na szybko - ponieważ dom, zgodnie z moimi preferencjami, ma być dosyć rozległy, więc tych gniazd trochę by było (na oko 4). Przewody długie (na oko 12-15 m), znów ze względu na lokalizację garażu/kotłowni i kształt domu. To podnosi koszty i to istotnie. Pewnie jeszcze dam to do wyceny, ale nie sądzę.

A Husqvarna Automower to rewelacja. Tylko niestety nie jest to tanie ustrojstwo (około 10 000 za kosiarkę to jest naprawdę dużo, choć znalazłem już oczywiście w sieci  używaną za 3200). W dodatku taka kosiarka biega sobie na zewnątrz. Ma toto jakieś zabezpieczenia przed kradzieżą? Niemniej zrobotyzowana kosiarka + instalacja do automatycznego podlewania trawnika to jest pewnie coś, co trzeba będzie zrobić.

----------


## dr_au

> nie mozna to Twoje slowa - moje to ze sie nie da, a jesli juz to nie kazdemu
> [...]
> to ze jeden wykona niestety nie znaczy ze zrobi to inny


Dodam jeszcze jedno - oczywiście że można budowę domu traktować jako hobby. Jednak zazwyczaj bardziej efektywne jest zajęcie się własną pracą zawodową i zlecenie budowania komu innemu  :sad: .

----------


## compi

Movera ot tak nie zabierzesz, bo skubany wyje jak syrena gdy się go podniesie.

----------


## dr_au

> Movera ot tak nie zabierzesz, bo skubany wyje jak syrena gdy się go podniesie.


 :smile:   :smile:  Compi, ja go naprawdę kupię. Jednym z moich największych zmartwień związanych z domem było to, że nie lubię kosić trawnika. A tak - problem z głowy i do tego fajny gadżet.

----------


## face

> Jednym z moich największych zmartwień związanych z domem było to, że nie lubię kosić trawnika.


hehe :smile:  a ja uwielbiam, do tego odpoczywam przy tym :smile: 

tutaj wlasnie preferencje odgrywaja role, jeden woli tak a drugi inaczej - na szczescie kazdy ma prawo postepowac po swojemu i zgodnie ze swymi preferencjami, kazdy ma inne wymogi co do domu, dzialki i latwego zamieszkiwania ich :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Ale Wy macie problemy. Nie kupi instalacji za 500zł do odkurzacza centralnego, bo za droga- lepszy robot za 2 koła ;/ Kosić nie lubię to sobie fundnę robota do koszenia za kilka tysięcy. Też lubię gadżety, ale tu ma być o możliwościach wybudowania domu za ok 200tys, a nie gadżetomania. Też buduję- fundamenty, mury i prefabrykowaną więźbę założyli fachowcy. Resztę robię sam! Do instalacji gazowej będzie fachowiec, bo musi mieć papiery. Elektryka i woda- koledzy, którzy to robią - doradzą! Najważniejsze, to przysiąść nad tym wszystkim i główkować. I ja to robię. Pewnie , wolałbym usiąść z kawą i patrzeć jak robotę ktoś inny robi, ale jak ma się kredyt to trzeba oszczędzać.

----------


## dr_au

DEZET - zdaje się, że nie rozumiesz, o co mi chodziło. Chodziło mi o to, że NIE MA JEDNEJ DROGI DO KOMFORTU. różne są przyzwyczajenia, oczekiwania i potrzeby. Dlatego nie lubię, jak ktoś pisze, że odkurzacz centralny, reku etc. to obowiązkowe pozycje w każdym domu. Nie są. I to nawet niekoniecznie ze względu na oszczędności, a właśnie ze względu na różne potrzeby. Quod erat demonstrandum.

Co do robienia rzeczy samemu - nie mam dwóch lewych rąk i sporo rzeczy sam w życiu zrobiłem. Ale mam zajęcie płatne trochę lepiej niż praca panów budowlańców, zwłaszcza, jeżeli uwzględnić, że będę wszystko robił pierwszy raz, a więc wolniej niż oni. W większości wypadków jak się ma kredyt, to trzeba więcej zarabiać.

----------


## sylwerson

> wybuje ktos dom własnymi siłami ?
> ?


Netbet buduje sam

edit:
nie zauważyłam ,że już sam się zgłosił  :smile:

----------


## sylwerson

> A skad zima wezmiesz cieple powietrze (>7stC) do tej pompy?


to mit z tą temp powyżej 7stopni
jednak sprawność spada wraz ze spadkiem temp., to prawda - wtedy grzałki sie uruchamiają czasowo i tyle

----------


## RadziejS

Cały mój dom jest wybudowany "samemu" - tylko to zasługa mojego Taty - wcale nie budowlańca. Jedyne co robione było przez ekipy to dach (więźba, krycie) i tynki gipsowe. Reszta własnymi siłami, Tata i ja plus czasem brat albo pomocnik. A schody zabiegowe też wylaliśmy i to jakie! Widzę w wielu dziennikach, że ekipy idą na łatwiznę i robią schody zabiegowe tak, że trepy zabiegowe są w kształcie trójkąta (łatwo to rozliczyć i rozplanować), ale te są mało wygodne. Zrobiliśmy samemu, schematy znalazłem w necie, żaden stopień nie jest trójkątem, wszystkie są czterokątem i są super wygodne, zabieg zaczyna się wcześnie (chyba już od piątego trepa).

----------


## compi

> to mit z tą temp powyżej 7stopni
> jednak sprawność spada wraz ze spadkiem temp., to prawda - wtedy grzałki sie uruchamiają czasowo i tyle


Plus, oprócz grzałek, może działać wpięty w wężownicę obwód grzewczy z kotła. Mamy możliwość grzać tę wodę na trzy sposoby, tyle że w moim przypadku grzanie z kotła olejowego załączy się równolegle z grzałką, uruchamianą gdy pompa nie dostanie powietrza o odpowiedniej temperaturze( u mnie <5 stopni).

----------


## niktspecjalny

> to mit z tą temp powyżej 7stopni
> jednak sprawność spada wraz ze spadkiem temp., to prawda - wtedy grzałki sie uruchamiają czasowo i tyle


W jakim domu to zastosujesz ?W tym za 200tyś czy tym o wiele droższym?Tak chyba z wami trzeba rozmawiać.Kogo interesują PC i roboty iRobot Roomba 581w wątku o domu za 200tyś i marzeniami nad nim?To może od razu przejść do pytań typu:Jakich rzeczy nie powinno być w domu za 200tyś zł by jego wybudowanie super systemem gospodarczym miało sens.

----------


## dr_au

> W jakim domu to zastosujesz ?W tym za 200tyś czy tym o wiele droższym?Tak chyba z wami trzeba rozmawiać.Kogo interesują PC i roboty iRobot Roomba 581w wątku o domu za 200tyś i marzeniami nad nim?To może od razu przejść do pytań typu:Jakich rzeczy nie powinno być w domu za 200tyś zł by jego wybudowanie super systemem gospodarczym miało sens.


Już pisałem, czego być nie powinno. A odkurzać iRoomba można sobie kupić kilka lat późnij, jak już skończymy budowę. Akurat nie potrzebuje żadnych instalacji.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Cały mój dom jest wybudowany "samemu" - tylko to zasługa mojego Taty - wcale nie budowlańca. Jedyne co robione było przez ekipy to dach (więźba, krycie) i tynki gipsowe. Reszta własnymi siłami, Tata i ja plus czasem brat albo pomocnik. A schody zabiegowe też wylaliśmy i to jakie! Widzę w wielu dziennikach, że ekipy idą na łatwiznę i robią schody zabiegowe tak, że trepy zabiegowe są w kształcie trójkąta (łatwo to rozliczyć i rozplanować), ale te są mało wygodne. Zrobiliśmy samemu, schematy znalazłem w necie, żaden stopień nie jest trójkątem, wszystkie są czterokątem i są super wygodne, zabieg zaczyna się wcześnie (chyba już od piątego trepa).


Przy takim ogromie prac własnych ile kasy poszło ci z budżetu domowego na ziszczenie swojego marzenia?Co masz w tym domu?Czy mimo to dopatrzyłeś się jakiś bubli,które wymagają poprawek?Kto się pod tym wszystkim podpisał w DB.Co np. z próbami na szczelność poszczególnych ciągów technologicznych?Jak sprawdza ci się wentylacja?Gdzie odprowadzasz ścieki?itp

----------


## Tomi78__

> to mit z tą temp powyżej 7stopni
> jednak sprawność spada wraz ze spadkiem temp., to prawda - wtedy grzałki sie uruchamiają czasowo i tyle


To nie zaden mit, wymiennik sie szroni ponizej 7stC i dziala na grzalkach, niewiem czy ktos policzyl COP caloroczny dla takiej pracy

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Już pisałem, czego być nie powinno. A odkurzać iRoomba można sobie kupić kilka lat późnij, jak już skończymy budowę. Akurat nie potrzebuje żadnych instalacji.


Pytanie z innej beczki.Jaka to jest pozycja obowiązkowa w domu za 200tyś zł?Centralny czy np.robot?Może gosposie ,która raz w tygodniu robi klar?

----------


## Tomi78__

> Przy takim ogromie prac własnych ile kasy poszło ci z budżetu domowego na ziszczenie swojego marzenia?Co masz w tym domu?Czy mimo to dopatrzyłeś się jakiś bubli,które wymagają poprawek?Kto się pod tym wszystkim podpisał w DB.Co np. z próbami na szczelność poszczególnych ciągów technologicznych?Jak sprawdza ci się wentylacja?Gdzie odprowadzasz ścieki?itp


Co Ty masz za problem?
Kazdy kto sam buduje to partacz? czy kazdy dom musi byc drogi? szczegolnie maly?Dalej sie bede upieral ze jesli cos jest male to jest tanie, i nie rozumiem tych co w bloku w 50 m2 mieli komfort, a w 80m2 domku maja ciasnote i grozi to utrata zycia lub trwalym kalectwem - jak juz wyzej pisales. Lepiej zastanow sie jakie normy spelniaja zagrzybione mieszkania w wielkiej plycie? Dla wielu ludzi komfort nie zwieksza sie z kazdym m2 domu, tylko z faktem mieszkania na swoim kawalku ziemi, sam buduje 90m2 ale i w 60m2 czuł bym sie komfortowo w porownaniu z 30m2 ktore mam teraz

Wiec przestan pisac takie glupoty i przenies sie na wątek za 500tys

----------


## RadziejS

> Przy takim ogromie prac własnych ile kasy poszło ci z budżetu domowego na ziszczenie swojego marzenia?Co masz w tym domu?Czy mimo to dopatrzyłeś się jakiś bubli,które wymagają poprawek?Kto się pod tym wszystkim podpisał w DB.Co np. z próbami na szczelność poszczególnych ciągów technologicznych?Jak sprawdza ci się wentylacja?Gdzie odprowadzasz ścieki?itp


Na stan deweloperski ok. 180k PLN. Tak naprawdę trochę mniej, ale miałem już na działce część bloczków BK i trochę stali na zbrojenie oraz ze 4 m3 desek, więc zaokrągliłem.
Co mam w tym domu? - wszystko czego potrzebuję - nie wiem o co Ci chodzi. Nie mam wykończonego jeszcze jednego poziomu i nie mam tynku na zewnątrz oraz ogródka. Mam lenia  :smile: . Podpisał się pod tym kierownik budowy, który był przy kluczowych etapach (fundamenty, ściany, strop, więźba). Próby na szczelność podłogówki zrobione we własnym zakresie (z podłączonym zegarem ciśnienia na kilka dni). Ścieki odprowadzam do kanalizacji, wzięliśmy koparkę, rury ułożyliśmy sami. Wentylacja działa idealnie grawitacyjnie - mam 3 kominy i doprowadzenie powietrza z zewnątrz gruntem - taki mały "GWC". Wilgotność w domu ok. 50%, nic mi się na veluxach nie skrapla chociaż nie mam w domu żadnego grzejnika. Dom ok 200 m2.

----------


## Ar2ro

Panie i Panowie,skoro w temacie o domu za 200000 PLN rozmawiacie o pompach ciepła i robotach sprzątających to należy chyba zmienić walutę przynajmniej na USD a jeszcze lepiej na GBP.Porzućcie te marzenia albo przestańcie marzyć o domku za 200000PLN.Jestem optymistą i sam chcę tanio dom zbudować ale trzeba być realistą,"luksusy" nie dla nas.

----------


## compi

Niktuspecjalitus, Ty czytasz cały tekst? Podawałem dlaczego przy moim systemie grzania CWU warto zakupić pompę 3,2kW zintegrowaną z zasobnikiem ze stali nierdzewnej. Wydam na to dokładnie 5,5tysiąca. Nie muszę już kupować zasobnika  z wężownicą i grzałką. Nie muszę kupować ewentualnie kotła dwufunkcyjnego. Nie muszę tego kotła odpalać latem.  Latem mam CWU bardzo tanio. Mając WM nie musiałem stawiać kominów. Nawet w kotłowni go nie mam bo mój olejowy może przez ścianę oddychać. Mając WM podam pompie powietrze o odpowiedniej temperaturze. Gdy go nie będzie pompa będzie grzana grzałką i obwodem z kotła. Od razu dodam, że ta pompa kosztuje w detalu od 8 w górę. W tej cenie już bym jej nie kupił.

----------


## Tomi78__

> Przy takim ogromie prac własnych ile kasy poszło ci z budżetu domowego na ziszczenie swojego marzenia?Co masz w tym domu?Czy mimo to dopatrzyłeś się jakiś bubli,które wymagają poprawek?Kto się pod tym wszystkim podpisał w DB.Co np. z próbami na szczelność poszczególnych ciągów technologicznych?Jak sprawdza ci się wentylacja?Gdzie odprowadzasz ścieki?itp


Patrzac na Twoj projekt, i czytajac piekne wywody na temat ceny domu, nie zawracaj gitary ludziom, i zmien wątek na odpowiedni do Twoich aspiracji i zasobnosci Twojego portwela (zdolnosci kredytowej)

----------


## compi

> To nie zaden mit, wymiennik sie szroni ponizej 7stC i dziala na grzalkach, niewiem czy ktos policzyl COP caloroczny dla takiej pracy


Moja pompa jest cała w jednym kawałku, sprężarka Toschiby, zasobnik i wymiennik. Nie ma się jak szronić, chyba że temp. w garażu i kotłowni spadnie drastycznie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niktuspecjalitus, Ty czytasz cały tekst? Podawałem dlaczego przy moim systemie grzania CWU warto zakupić pompę 3,2kW zintegrowaną z zasobnikiem ze stali nierdzewnej. Wydam na to dokładnie 5,5tysiąca. Nie muszę już kupować zasobnika  z wężownicą i grzałką. Nie muszę kupować ewentualnie kotła dwufunkcyjnego. Nie muszę tego kotła odpalać latem.  Latem mam CWU bardzo tanio. Mając WM nie musiałem stawiać kominów. Nawet w kotłowni go nie mam bo mój olejowy może przez ścianę oddychać. Mając WM podam pompie powietrze o odpowiedniej temperaturze. Gdy go nie będzie pompa będzie grzana grzałką i obwodem z kotła. Od razu dodam, że ta pompa kosztuje w detalu od 8 w górę. W tej cenie już bym jej nie kupił.


campinosie tyś mnie chyba pomylił z kimś innym.Co mnie w tym wątku obchodzi twoja pompa.

----------


## Tomi78__

> Moja pompa jest cała w jednym kawałku, sprężarka Toschiby, zasobnik i wymiennik. Nie ma się jak szronić, chyba że temp. w garażu i kotłowni spadnie drastycznie.


Zobacz ile m3 powietrza potrzebuje taka pompa, jak juz wyssa cale powietrze cieple z garazu, to s musi zassac wiecej, przeciez prużni w garazu Ci nie zrobi, czyli zassa powietrze z zewnatrz(zimne) i sie zaszroni. Fakt ze to super rozwiazanie latem, ale zima najlepiej jak wspolpracuje z innym kotlem poprzez wezownice :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Patrzac na Twoj projekt, i czytajac piekne wywody na temat ceny domu, nie zawracaj gitary ludziom, i zmien wątek na odpowiedni do Twoich aspiracji i zasobnosci Twojego portwela (zdolnosci kredytowej)


Spokojnie.W tym topiku wypowiadają się wszyscy i ci co za dom wydali więcej i ci co mniej.Nie umoralniaj mnie bo to nie ma sensu i zaczyna eis pyskówka.Dziennika nie prowadzę by właśnie zaoszczędzić sobie takich głupich komentarzy ot fachmanów takich jak ty.Jestem realistą i mając wybudowaną chałupę 180m2 za 500tyś ze wszystkim na kredyt i tracąc wszystko co tak mozolnie zbierałem przez lata. Wszystkie moje oszczędności z filarami i innym tam zbieractwami i darowiznami poszły w pi.....Kolega RadziejS potrafi za to ty jesteś mentorem tylko tym negatywnym.Krótko i konkretnie to opisał.Patrząc na twój projekt myślę ,że kasy ci zbraknie i wtedy jak to niegrzecznie piszesz znajdziemy się w innym topiku. Kocham psy mam goldenke pepsi dlatego by ciepło zakończyć tą dyskusje powiem ...masz wspaniałą suczkę.

----------


## compi

> ....Kogo interesują PC ......


Skleroza czy shiza?

----------


## Tomi78__

> Spokojnie.W tym topiku wypowiadają się wszyscy i ci co za dom wydali więcej i ci co mniej.Nie umoralniaj mnie bo to nie ma sensu i zaczyna eis pyskówka.Dziennika nie prowadzę by właśnie zaoszczędzić sobie takich głupich komentarzy ot fachmanów takich jak ty.Jestem realistą i mając wybudowaną chałupę 180m2 za 500tyś ze wszystkim na kredyt i tracąc wszystko co tak mozolnie zbierałem przez lata. Wszystkie moje oszczędności z filarami i innym tam zbieractwami i darowiznami poszły w pi.....Kolega RadziejS potrafi za to ty jesteś mentorem tylko tym negatywnym.Krótko i konkretnie to opisał.Patrząc na twój projekt myślę ,że kasy ci zbraknie i wtedy jak to niegrzecznie piszesz znajdziemy się w innym topiku. Kocham psy mam goldenke pepsi dlatego by ciepło zakończyć tą dyskusje powiem ...masz wspaniałą suczkę.


Nie jestem fachowcem od budowania, kasy mi braknie na wiele zachcianek, ale nie na to zeby zamieszkac w wykonczonym domu. Niewiem dlaczego mialbym byc mentorem negatywnym? 

Dzieki za suczke, chociaz moja to nie golden  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Skleroza czy shiza?


Jeżeli mówisz o sobie i to w tym wątku to i jedno i drugie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie jestem fachowcem od budowania, kasy mi braknie na wiele zachcianek, ale nie na to zeby zamieszkac w wykonczonym domu. Niewiem dlaczego mialbym byc mentorem negatywnym? 
> 
> Dzieki za suczke, chociaz moja to nie golden


Jeśli podjąłeś się budowy domu systemem gospodarczym to jedno już zapewne wiesz ...nie warto podcie....szkłem du....itp,ponieważ straty z tego tytułu moga byc bardzo bolesne.Dla ciebie i rodziny.Tanio wybudować dom przecież nie oznacza ,że nie będą w nim zachowane prawidłowe procesy.Pisząc ,że zabraknie ci kasy na wiele zachcianek masz na myśli dom,który budujesz?

acha.Zabierzcie zabawki i zmieńcie piaskownice tam gdzie piszą o PC.

----------


## Tomi78__

> Spokojnie.W tym topiku wypowiadają się wszyscy i ci co za dom wydali więcej i ci co mniej.Nie umoralniaj mnie bo to nie ma sensu i zaczyna eis pyskówka.Dziennika nie prowadzę by właśnie zaoszczędzić sobie takich głupich komentarzy ot fachmanów takich jak ty.Jestem realistą i mając wybudowaną chałupę 180m2 za 500tyś ze wszystkim na kredyt i tracąc wszystko co tak mozolnie zbierałem przez lata. Wszystkie moje oszczędności z filarami i innym tam zbieractwami i darowiznami poszły w pi.....Kolega RadziejS potrafi za to ty jesteś mentorem tylko tym negatywnym.Krótko i konkretnie to opisał.Patrząc na twój projekt myślę ,że kasy ci zbraknie i wtedy jak to niegrzecznie piszesz znajdziemy się w innym topiku. Kocham psy mam goldenke pepsi dlatego by ciepło zakończyć tą dyskusje powiem ...masz wspaniałą suczkę.


Wiesz co?
Ja nie jestem niegrzeczny, zastanawia mnie tylko jaki Ty masz cel w tym co piszesz?
Mysle ze szukasz usprawiedliwienia, na to co sam zrobiles:
pozbyles sie oszczednosci zycia,. zadluzyles zapewne rowniez, i teraz harując na kredyt i na utrzymanie rodziny, bez mozliwosci oszczedzenia grosza bo wszystko pochlaniaja wydatki, modlisz sie zebys nie zszedl z tego swiata przed splaceniem ostatniej raty kredytu, coby dorobek Twojego zycia nie zostal zlicytowany przez bank za jakis marne grosze. Kiedys miales poczucie bezpieczenstwa, ze masz pieniadze na starosc, a teraz masz wielki piekny dom, krorego utrzymanie jest drogie, i martwisz sie z czego oplacisz studia dzieciom.
Dlatego jestes na tym wątku, wszystkich masz za idiotow, nierobow i partaczy, ktorzy nawet nie maja zielonego pojecia ile kosztuje dom, bo skoro Ty wydales 500tys to reszta nie moze miec lepiej. Karmisz sie niepowodzeniami innych, zeby tylko usprawiedliwic swoja zyciowa pomylke, ze tak bardzo chciales pokazac poprzez swoja inwestycje ze jestes kims, masz piekny dom, a reszta do piet Ci nie dorasta ze swoimi szalasami za 200tys, zagrzajacymi ich mieszkancom.

Mozesz o mnie pisac w negatywach, ze jestem partaczem i pseldo fachowcem, ale to nie zmieni faktu, ze karmisz sie czyimis niepowodzeniami zeby siebie pocieszyc.

Szkoda mi Ciebie , za to, ze nawet nie potrafisz cieszyc sie sukcesami innych.

PS. Od urodzenia mieszkalem w domku jednorodzinnym, mialem podwórko, ogrodek, i wlasny pokój, mieszkalismy w 5os na 120m2 wlasnego domu, i wiem doskonale czym to pachnie i jakie ma wady. Moj wybór byl w pelni swiadomy, znam swoje potrzeby i nie musze sie wystawiac ponad wszystko.
Ciekawe czy miales tez tyle doswiadczenia przed wlasna budową

Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

> Jeśli podjąłeś się budowy domu systemem gospodarczym to jedno już zapewne wiesz ...nie warto podcie....szkłem du....itp,ponieważ straty z tego tytułu moga byc bardzo bolesne.Dla ciebie i rodziny.Tanio wybudować dom przecież nie oznacza ,że nie będą w nim zachowane prawidłowe procesy.Pisząc ,że zabraknie ci kasy na wiele zachcianek masz na myśli dom,który budujesz?
> 
> acha.Zabierzcie zabawki i zmieńcie piaskownice tam gdzie piszą o PC.


Zobacz sobie na moj domek na czym ja tam super oszczedzilem, jak tylko na m2?
Mam tania blachodachowke? czy poroton z niemmiec pozaklasowy?, czy tanie okna z niemieckiej wystawki? czy sobie du...e podtarlem?

Kasy mi braknie na basen, salonik telewizyjny wygluszony, i na kort tenisowy, ale za to zbuduje sobie bike park  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

> Pytanie z innej beczki.Jaka to jest pozycja obowiązkowa w domu za 200tyś zł?Centralny czy np.robot?Może gosposie ,która raz w tygodniu robi klar?


Doskonale wiesz - ani jedno, ani drugie.

----------


## Tomi78__

niktspecjalny
wstaw zdjecie terazniejsze swojego domu, zobaczymy jakie to luksusy za 500tys masz......

----------


## niktspecjalny

Przede wszystkim nigdzie się nie chwale ,że mam piękny dom itp.Jesteś negatywnym mentorem ponieważ nie potrafisz tego zrozumieć i piszesz właśnie takim tekstem.A jak myślisz dla kogo to ja zrobiłem.Dla takich jak ty?By karmić bogactwem mniej zamożnych?Znieczulica to bardzo zła choroba ,która przy budowaniu swojego wymarzonego lokum jest ohydna.Nie rozumiesz ,że ja ten dom wybudowałem dla siebie i przede wszystkim dla rodziny by mogła godnie w nim mieszkać.Nie patrz mi w portfel bo ja tego nie robię w stosunku do ciebie.Szkoda mi ciebie ,że masz w tym rozumowaniu ogromne luki.Wybuduj ten swój domek i ciesz się ,że masz go i jest ci w nim dobrze.

----------


## Tomi78__

> Wybuduj ten swój domek i ciesz się ,że masz go i jest ci w nim dobrze.


Dokladnie tak chce miec wiekszosc ludzi na tym wątku, a Ty ich zniechecasz, obrazasz, i wysmiewasz. Boli Ciebie jesli ktos Tobie zaglada w portfel, a sam kazdemu wytykasz jego zasoby finnansowe. Zyj sobie jak chcesz ale po co siejesz ferment? Z tego co wiem na niejednym wątku to robisz(les). Tylko to Ci sprawia radosc?

----------


## face

uwazam ze nadszedl czas aby przyhamowac odrobine Panowie i Panie :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

spoko, ja juz skonczylem

----------


## niktspecjalny

Przecież to ty rozkręcasz topik w innym kierunku.To ty piszesz nie na temat,to ty się uczepiłeś moich 500tyś zł,to ty krytykujesz mnie i obrażasz,to ty wywlekasz w temacie o domu za 200tyś niepotrzebne problemy.

p.s. Gdzieś na początku tego wątku napisałem ,że domu za 200tyś nie da się wybudować i według ciebie odebrałem nadzieje tym wszystkim z tobą na czele ,którzy właśnie chcą go wybudować tak? Mówię to z doświadczenia bo znam sytuacje innych , korzy mając 200tyś tak na prawdę nie mają nic.Źle to wszystko obliczyli i w ich życie wkradł się smutek.Nie mogą dokończyć budowy bo nie maja kasy.Nie mogą wziąć kredytu bo nie maja zdolności.Stoją takie straszydła i zarastają bo nikt tego nie chce kupić.Wreszcie bank się lituje ..bo chce odebrać swoje.Znasz takie przypadki?Nie znasz .

----------


## face

> p.s. Gdzieś na początku tego wątku napisałem ,że domu za 200tyś nie da się wybudować i według ciebie odebrałem nadzieje tym wszystkim z tobą na czele ,którzy właśnie chcą go wybudować tak? Mówię to z doświadczenia bo znam sytuacje innych , korzy mając 200tyś tak na prawdę nie mają nic.Źle to wszystko obliczyli i w ich życie wkradł się smutek.Nie mogą dokończyć budowy bo nie maja kasy.Nie mogą wziąć kredytu bo nie maja zdolności.Stoją takie straszydła i zarastają bo nikt tego nie chce kupić.Wreszcie bank się lituje ..bo chce odebrać swoje.Znasz takie przypadki?Nie znasz .


rozmawiamy podejrzewam o roznych projektach i roznych domach - ze o ludziach i ich charakterach nie wspomne

prawda jest taka ze nie da sie wybudowac domu za 200 tys ktorego kosztorys rynkowy=prawdziwy a nie biurowy opiewa na 400 tys zl
to jest prawda i sprzeczal sie nie bede

jesli jednak pojdziemy zgodnie z wytycznymi zawartymi w tym watku to spokojnie domek 100-120 m2 w stanie deweloperskim powstanie bez kiwania palcem
jesli natomiast ktos bedzie mial checi, glowe na karku i popracuje przy swym domu to zostanie pieniazkow na wykonczenie - owszem skromne, ale nie koniecznie znaczy brzydkie, beznadziejne itp

przepisow na sukces jest wiele w tym watku jednak kazdy musi sobie sporzadzic swoj :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> ...........
> 
> p.s. Gdzieś na początku tego wątku napisałem ,że domu za 200tyś nie da się wybudować i według ciebie odebrałem nadzieje tym wszystkim z tobą na czele ,którzy właśnie chcą go wybudować tak? Mówię to z doświadczenia bo znam sytuacje innych , korzy mając 200tyś tak na prawdę nie mają nic.Źle to wszystko obliczyli i w ich życie wkradł się smutek.Nie mogą dokończyć budowy bo nie maja kasy.Nie mogą wziąć kredytu bo nie maja zdolności.Stoją takie straszydła i zarastają bo nikt tego nie chce kupić.Wreszcie bank się lituje ..bo chce odebrać swoje.Znasz takie przypadki?Nie znasz .


tak......miałam tylko 200 tys. ......w moje zycie wkradł sie smutek.........mieszkam w garazu 95m2..........samochód stoi pod chmurką i rdzewieje..........nie mam sali bilardowej i rekuperatora, duszę się............ nie mam kredytu..........nie mam długów............... znajomi i rodzina z litością kiwaja nade mną głowami - ci to nie mają odkurzacza centralnego, jak oni zyją,..... straciłam przyjaciół, bo mam dwuspadowy dach i tylko 2 sypialnie.......... córka nie chce mnie odwiedzać, bo mam tylko jedną łazienkę.........przegrałam zycie..... a najgorzej z psami, szczekają na nas własne psy, myślą, że jesteśmy bezdomni.

----------


## Tomi78__

> Przecież to ty rozkręcasz topik w innym kierunku.To ty piszesz nie na temat,to ty się uczepiłeś moich 500tyś zł,to ty krytykujesz mnie i obrażasz,to ty wywlekasz w temacie o domu za 200tyś niepotrzebne problemy.
> 
> p.s. Gdzieś na początku tego wątku napisałem ,że domu za 200tyś nie da się wybudować i według ciebie odebrałem nadzieje tym wszystkim z tobą na czele ,którzy właśnie chcą go wybudować tak? Mówię to z doświadczenia bo znam sytuacje innych , korzy mając 200tyś tak na prawdę nie mają nic.Źle to wszystko obliczyli i w ich życie wkradł się smutek.Nie mogą dokończyć budowy bo nie maja kasy.Nie mogą wziąć kredytu bo nie maja zdolności.Stoją takie straszydła i zarastają bo nikt tego nie chce kupić.Wreszcie bank się lituje ..bo chce odebrać swoje.Znasz takie przypadki?Nie znasz .


No wlasnie po to jest ten wątek zeby pokazac co trzeba i jak policzyc, a to o zlym liczeniu to znasz z autopsji?
Moj przypadek dobrze pasuje do tego watku, Twoj niespecjalnie......

----------


## niktspecjalny

> tak......miałam tylko 200 tys. ......w moje zycie wkradł sie smutek.........mieszkam w garazu 95m2..........samochód stoi pod chmurką i rdzewieje..........nie mam sali bilardowej i rekuperatora, duszę się............ nie mam kredytu..........nie mam długów............... znajomi i rodzina z litością kiwaja nade mną głowami - ci to nie mają odkurzacza centralnego, jak oni zyją,..... straciłam przyjaciół, bo mam dwuspadowy dach i tylko 2 sypialnie.......... córka nie chce mnie odwiedzać, bo mam tylko jedną łazienkę.........przegrałam zycie..... a najgorzej z psami, szczekają na nas własne psy, myślą, że jesteśmy bezdomni.



Coś w tym jest.Tylko dlaczego mnie zacytowałaś?Nigdzie z tobą nie rozmawiałem.Wulgaryzując na własny temat myślisz ,że nie ma takich ,którym się nie udało? Trochę śmieszne jak to ujęłaś ale bardzo smutne jak popatrzą na to ci którzy maja naprawdę te problemy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Coś w tym jest.Tylko dlaczego mnie zacytowałaś?Nigdzie z tobą nie rozmawiałem.Wulgaryzując na własny temat myślisz ,że nie ma takich ,którym się nie udało? Trochę śmieszne jak to ujęłaś ale bardzo smutne jak popatrzą na to ci którzy maja naprawdę te problemy.


tak tak, tani mały do to jest naprawde problem.....nie do rozwiązania

----------


## face

> Coś w tym jest.Tylko dlaczego mnie zacytowałaś?Nigdzie z tobą nie rozmawiałem.Wulgaryzując na własny temat myślisz ,że nie ma takich ,którym się nie udało? Trochę śmieszne jak to ujęłaś ale bardzo smutne jak popatrzą na to ci którzy maja naprawdę te problemy.


na pewno sa tacy ktorym sie nie udalo - ale problem nie lezy w ograniczonym budzecie tylko w rozpasaniu fantazji budujacych - moze jeszcze to, a moze tamto dolozymy nie ujete w kosztorysie, tutaj tysiac, tam dwa i na koniec sie robi 20 tys i wiecej czasami apetyty rosna a budzet w trakcie prac maleje - nie tedy droga
lsniaca na dachu dachowka oddala od budrzetu skoro w kosztorysie wnet o polowe tansza angoba(zreszta my nie narzekamy i wyglada ladnie, do tego nie oslepia oczu zbytnio :tongue: )

my przyjelismy z pokora ze schody beda debowe w kolorze naturalnym 
(lakierowac nie chcialem z sobie znanych powodow), mialy byc z egzotyka w kolorze drzwi wewn - zawirowania wokol euro zrobily swoje i schody z 8 tys podskoczyly do 12 tys wiec sa sobie w kolorze naturalnym - sa ladne i porzadnie wykonane, nie takie jakie mialy byc ale sa, do tego za 5,5 tys

meble kuchenne, no coz...2-3 tys droga nie chodzi wiec sa okleinowane folia drewnopodobna a nie fornirem debowym i lakierowane

reszta jest taka jaka byc miala - nie ma plytek drozszych niz 80 zl/m2, drzwi sa przepiekne i drewniane(niestety drogie ale takie byc mialy-porzadne i naturalne) w lazienkach meble, wyposazenie i plytki takie jakie chcielismy choc bywaly zapedy na drozsze, w sumie nie koniecznie piekniej by bylo a na pewno drozej

kominka nie ma do dzis ale zyc sie bez niego da rade

byly kalkulacje i to chlodne kalkulacje, spory wklad wlasny w budowe, jednak efekt przerosl oczekiwania - wlasnie w ten sposob odnieslismy sukces

----------


## Zielony ogród

chyba dopiero zrozumiałam - ktoś sie zasadził na wielką chałupe mając 200 tys. hmmmm.........

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> tak tak, tani mały do to jest naprawde problem.....nie do rozwiązania



Nie wiem o czym piszesz.Może nie do mnie to?

----------


## Zielony ogród

myslę, że zamiast użerać się z budową zaczętą ze zbyt wielkim rozmachem i rujnować sobie zycie dla jakiejś budy sprzedać wszystko i zacząć od nowa, nie ma sensu ciągnąć błędów w niekończoność

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie wiem o czym piszesz.Może nie do mnie to?


po prostu pisalismy o dwóch róznych rzeczach...trudno cię zrozumieć od razu.

----------


## face

po 30-40 latach gdy nasze domy beda mialy wziac w posiadanie nasze dzieci prawdopodobnie zaczna od remontu generalnego - od instalacji po wykonczenie, wtedy zrobia sobie dom pod siebie z bajerami czy bez - to juz bedzie ich problem
my cieszymy sie tym co posiadamy i do szczescia wiecej nic nam nie potrzeba

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie wiem o czym piszesz.Może nie do mnie to?


myśłam, że dla ciebie problemem jest zbyt tani dom, ale wygląda na to, że jest odwrotnie......

----------


## niktspecjalny

> w ktore,przyznasz,sami sie wpedzili na wlasne zyczenie.....
> 
> troche trudno okreslic,z ktorej strony barykady jestes...
> z jednej strony mowisz,ze dom to nie sciany i cala reszta,tylko,my...inny Twoj post sugeruje,ze dom bez tych wszystkich rzeczy,to nie dom,nie beda w nim chcialy mieszkac nasze dzieci itd....
> kompletnie nie potrafie rozgrysc tego co chcesz przekazac w tym watku....


Nie jest tak do końca.Każdy "szyje"sam jak potrafi ale w granicach zdrowego rozsądku.Wiele ,rzeczy zarzuca mi tu dwóch dżentelmenów którzy patrzą na ta sprawę przez pryzmat swojego sukcesu zapominając o tych ,którzy mieli mniej szczęścia.Nie z żadnej autopsji tylko z relacji i rozmów z takimi ludźmi ,którzy znaleźli się w tym swoim budowaniu nad przepaścią.Chciałem ustrzec ale nie wyszło.Ktoś to dobrze powiedział ,że budowanie domu za 200 tyś bez zobowiązań ma sens.Wzięcie kredytu hipotecznego i nie przemyślane z tego tytułu wydatki spowodują to na co chciałem zwrócić uwagę.Jeśli chodzi o sam wątek to myślisz ,że rozsądnie było by pisać tylko same achy i echy?Wydaje mi się ,że jest to cukrowanie na wyrost.W tym topiku chciałem przekazać ,że domu za 200tyś nie wybuduje osoba ,która myśli o domu jak o swoim kolejnym przystanku w życiu.Porwie się i własnymi rękami dokona cudu i pochwali się ogółowi ,że jest to możliwe.Jeżdżę do znajomych na działkę.Mały domek drewniany 65 m2 z ogródkiem starymi drzewami itp.Dom cało roczny z CO i CWU,To małe jest tak piękne i przytulne ,że chciało by się takie coś od razu.Tyle ,że kupione już wybudowane.Dlatego cieszy.Dalsze dywagacje pozostawię tobie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie jest tak do końca.Każdy "szyje"sam jak potrafi ale w granicach zdrowego rozsądku.Wiele ,rzeczy zarzuca mi tu dwóch dżentelmenów którzy patrzą na ta sprawę przez pryzmat swojego sukcesu zapominając o tych ,którzy mieli mniej szczęścia.Nie z żadnej autopsji tylko z relacji i rozmów z takimi ludźmi ,którzy znaleźli się w tym swoim budowaniu nad przepaścią.*Chciałem ustrzec ale nie wyszło*.Ktoś to dobrze powiedział ,że budowanie domu za 200 tyś bez zobowiązań ma sens.Wzięcie kredytu hipotecznego i nie przemyślane z tego tytułu wydatki spowodują to na co chciałem zwrócić uwagę.Jeśli chodzi o sam wątek to myślisz ,że rozsądnie było by pisać tylko same achy i echy?Wydaje mi się ,że jest to cukrowanie na wyrost.W tym topiku chciałem przekazać ,że domu za 200tyś nie wybuduje osoba ,która myśli o domu jak o swoim kolejnym przystanku w życiu.Porwie się i własnymi rękami dokona cudu i pochwali się ogółowi ,że jest to możliwe.Jeżdżę do znajomych na działkę.Mały domek drewniany 65 m2 z ogródkiem starymi drzewami itp.Dom cało roczny z CO i CWU,To małe jest tak piękne i przytulne ,że chciało by się takie coś od razu.Tyle ,że kupione już wybudowane.Dlatego cieszy.Dalsze dywagacje pozostawię tobie.


wyszło wyszło, ale po co taka okrężną drogą. zawsze dobrze jest przestrzec ludzi przed zbytnim optymizmem na konkretnym przykładzie, ale strasznie to w bawełne owijałeś i opacznie cie chuba większość rozumiała. Skoro ludzie piszą, że za 200 tys. owszem, ale dom mały i skromny, to znaczy, że rozumieją, co chciałeś przekazać.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> myśłam, że dla ciebie problemem jest zbyt tani dom, ale wygląda na to, że jest odwrotnie......


Również nie wiem o co ci chodzi.Dobra.Problemem jest dla mnie wybudowanie domu za 200tyś np.100m2.To według ciebie tani dom czy odwrotnie.Może tu będzie konsensus?

----------


## face

> Nie jest tak do końca.Każdy "szyje"sam jak potrafi ale w granicach zdrowego rozsądku.Wiele ,rzeczy zarzuca mi tu dwóch dżentelmenów którzy patrzą na ta sprawę przez pryzmat swojego sukcesu zapominając o tych ,którzy mieli mniej szczęścia.Nie z żadnej autopsji tylko z relacji i rozmów z takimi ludźmi ,którzy znaleźli się w tym swoim budowaniu nad przepaścią.Chciałem ustrzec ale nie wyszło.Ktoś to dobrze powiedział ,że budowanie domu za 200 tyś bez zobowiązań ma sens.Wzięcie kredytu hipotecznego i nie przemyślane z tego tytułu wydatki spowodują to na co chciałem zwrócić uwagę.


czy budowa domu bez kredytu ma wiekszy sens niz z kredytem - nie wiem,zapewne jest bezpieczniej ale jesli potraktowac kredyt jako dodatkowy zastrzyk energii - tak wlasnie energii do budowy a nie tylko zastrzyk finansowy

kredyty jak kazda z pozyczek ma swoje pulapki - wiec czytac umowy i kredyty brac z glowa, tutaj wazne jest rozplanowanie transz zapewne, a co za tym idzie rozplanowanie etapow budowy, nie na szybko, moze czasem na wyrost, tak aby nie placic zbednie odsetek od transzy gdy jej wykorzystac efektywnie nie potrafimy

ja sie obracam w spoleczenstwie ludzi prostych, ktorzy buduja domy za 200-300 tys wspomagajac sie kredytami i widze ze im sie udaje - wlasnie zmierzyli sily na zamiary, a gdy pojawiaja sie trudnosci mobilizuja ich jeszcze bardziej, sa wyrzeczenia i kompromisy - jak to w zyciu, jednak sa wakacje, maja domy w ktorych mieszkaja i jezdza autami ktore zakupili przed budowa, na podjazdach wysypany kamyk a ogrodzenia z siatki badz zupelnie ich brak - jednak i na to jak mawiaja przyjdzie czas - owszem kredyty pobrali 2, 3 lata temu na innych zasadach i z innymi wymogami i umowami ale je maja i nie narzekaja

miec wszystko naraz i juz, fajnie tylko gdzie wtedy sens zycia??do czego dazyc??lepiej zyc z kredytem na glowie, ktory z kazda rata przybliza do pelnej wlasnosci niz np mieszkac na stancji bulac za wynajem(czesto tyle ile za rate, badz niewiele mniej) ktory nie przybliza nas do niczego, poza trauma w przypadku wypowiedzenia umowy najmu

----------


## Zielony ogród

inaczej: myslałam, że uważasz, że skromny mały  dom za 200 tys.jest dla ciebie za tani (za biedny). A teraz domyslam się, że cieszyłbys się z takiego domu, ale niestety rozpocząłeś budowę zbyt drogiego projektu i teraz masz problem z doprowadzeniem go do stanu uzywalności, bo pieniądze sie skończyły..... może sie mylę....

----------


## Zielony ogród

> inaczej: myslałam, że uważasz, że skromny mały  dom za 200 tys.jest dla ciebie za tani (za biedny). A teraz domyslam się, że cieszyłbys się z takiego domu, ale niestety rozpocząłeś budowę zbyt drogiego projektu i teraz masz problem z doprowadzeniem go do stanu uzywalności, bo pieniądze sie skończyły..... może sie mylę....


 to oczywiście odp. do tego postu (zapomniałam zacytować):

 Napisał Zielony ogród  
myśłam, że dla ciebie problemem jest zbyt tani dom, ale wygląda na to, że jest odwrotnie......Również nie wiem o co ci chodzi.Dobra.Problemem jest dla mnie wybudowanie domu za 200tyś np.100m2.To według ciebie tani dom czy odwrotnie.Może tu będzie konsensus?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> czy budowa domu bez kredytu ma wiekszy sens niz z kredytem - nie wiem,zapewne jest bezpieczniej ale jesli potraktowac kredyt jako dodatkowy zastrzyk energii - tak wlasnie energii do budowy a nie tylko zastrzyk finansowy
> 
> kredyty jak kazda z pozyczek ma swoje pulapki - wiec czytac umowy i kredyty brac z glowa, tutaj wazne jest rozplanowanie transz zapewne, a co za tym idzie rozplanowanie etapow budowy, nie na szybko, moze czasem na wyrost, tak aby nie placic zbednie odsetek od transzy gdy jej wykorzystac efektywnie nie potrafimy
> 
> ja sie obracam w spoleczenstwie ludzi prostych, ktorzy buduja domy za 200-300 tys wspomagajac sie kredytami i widze ze im sie udaje - wlasnie zmierzyli sily na zamiary, a gdy pojawiaja sie trudnosci mobilizuja ich jeszcze bardziej, sa wyrzeczenia i kompromisy - jak to w zyciu, jednak sa wakacje, maja domy w ktorych mieszkaja i jezdza autami ktore zakupili przed budowa, na podjazdach wysypany kamyk a ogrodzenia z siatki badz zupelnie ich brak - jednak i na to jak mawiaja przyjdzie czas - owszem kredyty pobrali 2, 3 lata temu na innych zasadach i z innymi wymogami i umowami ale je maja i nie narzekaja
> 
> miec wszystko naraz i juz, fajnie tylko gdzie wtedy sens zycia??do czego dazyc??lepiej zyc z kredytem na glowie, ktory z kazda rata przybliza do pelnej wlasnosci niz np mieszkac na stancji bulac za wynajem(czesto tyle ileza rate, badz niewielemniej) ktory nie przybliza nas do niczego, poza trauma w przypadku wypowiedzenia umowy najmu


kredyty są bardzo dobre, ale dla młodych ludzi. sama brałam kredyt na mieszkanie i dzieki tamu miałam pieniądze na dom ze sprzedazy mieszkania. ale trzeba ostroznie, nie na całe zycie.

----------


## face

oczywiscie podalem przykladu ludzi w wieku ok 30-35 lat, ktorzy maja juz po dziecku, niektorzy nawet dwojke - kredyty na okolo 10-20lat, wiekszosc z nich budowala SSO z oszczednosci lub malych krotkoterminowych pozyczek po 15-20 tys aby kredyt wziac na wykonczenie ze sporym wkladem wlasnym (SSO budowali po 2-4 lat, a biorac kredyt wykanczali w rok i mieszkaja) - jedni maja podchowane i pracuje oboje malzonkow, inni mniejsze i pracuje tylko malzonek, nie jest cudnie i pieknie tylko normalnie a czasami wrecz kolorowo
nie ma bogactwa ani biedy - wydatki sie stale weryfikuje stara obnizyc ale nie aby bylo na rate kredytu ale aby odlozyc wlasnie na nowe meble, na podjazd, ogrodzenie
kazdy z nich poswiecil pelen etap i czas swego zycia budowie, teraz czerpia z tego korzysci

zmierzam do tego ze przeciwnosci i trudnosci wszelkiego rodzaju sa stalym elementem naszego zycia i powinny nas mobilizowac do dzialania a nie wpedzac w bezradnosc i bezczynnosc

----------


## niktspecjalny

> inaczej: myslałam, że uważasz, że skromny mały  dom za 200 tys.jest dla ciebie za tani (za biedny). A teraz domyslam się, że cieszyłbys się z takiego domu, ale niestety rozpocząłeś budowę zbyt drogiego projektu i teraz masz problem z doprowadzeniem go do stanu uzywalności, bo pieniądze sie skończyły..... może sie mylę....


Kurna nie rozgrzeszaj mnie.Mam dom za ..........wiadomo.Działaka 16 arowa.Ogrodzona, ze zjazdem z posesji,podjazdem pod garaż z taniej kostki,z drewutnia i drewnianym tarasem.Dom ocieplony w tym roku bez zew. faktury.Spłacam kredyt chyba jeszcze 15 lat.Dom jest normalny bez udziwnień.Jest w nim to co prawie miało być.Póki co czuje się dobrze.Stała praca itp.Innych zadłużeń brak.......ale domu za 200tyś 100m2 w obecnym czasie nie wybudowałbym bo nie sprostałbym temu wyzwaniu po raz drugi.Jeśli to zrozumiałaś to przynajmniej mrugnij.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Kurna nie rozgrzeszaj mnie.Mam dom za ..........wiadomo.Działaka 16 arowa.Ogrodzona, ze zjazdem z posesji,podjazdem pod garaż z taniej kostki,z drewutnia i drewnianym tarasem.Dom ocieplony w tym roku bez zew. faktury.Spłacam kredyt chyba jeszcze 15 lat.Dom jest normalny bez udziwnień.Jest w nim to co prawie miało być.Póki co czuje się dobrze.Stała praca itp.Innych zadłużeń brak.......ale domu za 200tyś 100m2 w obecnym czasie nie wybudowałbym bo nie sprostałbym temu wyzwaniu po raz drugi.Jeśli to zrozumiałaś to przynajmniej mrugnij.


mrugam, no zgoda

ale ja bardzo chętnie zabrałabym sie za kolejna budowę w tej kwocie, szkoda, że juz jestem za stara. Moze dla córki....

----------


## niktspecjalny

> mrugam, no zgoda
> 
> ale ja bardzo chętnie zabrałabym sie za kolejna budowę w tej kwocie, szkoda, że juz jestem za stara. Moze dla córki....


To co ja mam powiedzieć.Też już stareńki się robię i sił już mniej.

bez cukrowania pozdrowię cie serdecznie.

----------


## AgaKuba

> kredyty są bardzo dobre, ale dla młodych ludzi. sama brałam kredyt na mieszkanie i dzieki tamu miałam pieniądze na dom ze sprzedazy mieszkania. ale trzeba ostroznie, nie na całe zycie.


eeee nie do końca........a co ja "młody ludź" podupadnie na zdrowiu? zostanie zwolniony z pracy? albo jeszcze jakaś inna klęska na niego spadnie......z kredytem ostrożnie, bo może się okazać, ze nie damy rady przez 30lat się martwić czy nam starczy na spłacenie  ...  uważam, ze nie wszyscy się do tego nadają, 

Aga

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

kredyt trzeba uzbezpieczyc
ale jak piszesz nie kazdy sie do tego nadaje,niektorzy wykanczaja sie nerwowo tworzac sobie katastroficzne wizje,nawet jak wszystko idzie dobrze....w takim wypadku lepiej obejsc sie smakiem i nie zejsc przedwczesnie na zawal....
 kredyty jednak sa dla ludzi i nieraz to jedyna szansa na uzyskanie wlasnego kata,nie ma wyjscia i trzeba je brac
co prawda mnie osobiscie dziwia wysokie kredyty,z ktorych sie wykancza i wyposaza luksusowo domy(do podejzenia na forum),no ale coz....kazdy robi jak tam uwaza i ma do tego swiete prawo....

----------


## AgaKuba

Ja wiem czy to katastroficzne wizje? Po prostu trzeba myśleć realnie.......nie rozumiem osób ktore rzucą hasło "kredyt" i raz dwa, załatwiony. 
Każdy z osobna musi przemyśleć taką decyzję, bo bez dwóch zdań jest bardzo poważna.
My na szczęście (dla nas oczywiście!) budujemy bez kredytu......fakt faktem trwa to już jakiś czas ale przynajmniej mniej siwych włosów  :smile:

----------


## sadek125

> No bo co tu jeszcze można powiedzieć? Mam wrażenie, że temat się po prostu wyczerpał. Wątek można podsumować tymi słowami:
> 
> Da się zbudować dom do 200 tyś. zł, bez własnego wkładu pracy, ale przy włożeniu wysiłku w organizację budowy (dobór ekip, zaopatrzenie). Dom może być szybko zbudowany, niedrogi w utrzymaniu, w przyzwoitym standardzie i ładnie wykończony, pod warunkiem, że:
> 
> - racjonalnie dobierzemy powierzchnię (do 100 m2),
> - wybierzemy dom o prostej bryle i prostej konstrukcji, zwłaszcza źle dobrany dach jest kosztochłonny, to samo dotyczy balkonów, wielkich okien itp.,
> - zrezygnujemy z wielu elementów, które nie są konieczne (rekuperator, solary, odkurzacz centralny itp.)
> - racjonalnie rozplanujemy wydatki, żeby starczyło pieniędzy do końca (czyt. do wprowadzenia się).
> - zrezygnujemy z podpiwniczenia i garażu (zawsze można dobudować w przyszłości).
> ...


Popieram twoje rozumowanie. Mi i żonie nawet nie w głowie solary, roboty i inne tego typu wynalaski. Po prostu własne skromne mieszkanko. W sumie nie mamy jeszcze działki ale podobają nam się dwa projekty Z2 i Z8  :Smile: )

----------


## niktspecjalny

Miałem już nie pisać ale kolega ma problem.Nie masz działki a podoba ci się projekt.Wiesz jak by to inaczej zabrzmiało gdybyś tu w tym wątku napisał np.:
mam działkę i podoba mi się projekt Z2 i Z8.Czy za 200 tyś(bo o takim chyba myślisz skoro tu wchodzisz) zrealizuje swoje marzenia.

----------


## sadek125

Nom. Działki nie mam ale podobać się chyba może?
Ogólnie to Twoje "prawie"wszystkie wypowiedzi delikatnie pisząc odchodzą od tematu.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Bez cytowania .Bo masz wielki staż na FM i nie przystoi mi zwracać ci uwagi tak jak to ty czynisz powiem ,że choć ziomal żeś to wlazłeś w temat z "buciorami"....jeśli rozumiesz co miałem na myśli.Polemika jest zdrowa zważywszy na fakt ,że ty prawisz mi morały a praktyki nie masz za grosz.

Ja mam dom a ty????Jakie jest twoje doświadczenie by sprostać tym zagadnieniom w tym topiku?

"Jest w nim to co prawie miało być"

o to"prawie" ci kaman?????

----------


## sadek125

:Smile:  bez komentarza! Nie zamierzam wchodzić z Tobą w bezsensowną nic nie wnoszącą do tematu popyskówkę. Ale mimo wszystko dzięki za rady. :bye:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> bez komentarza! Nie zamierzam wchodzić z tobą w bezsensowną nic nie wnoszącą do tematu popyskówkę. Ale mimo wszystko dzięki za rady.


eot

----------


## face

> Popieram twoje rozumowanie. Mi i żonie nawet nie w głowie solary, roboty i inne tego typu wynalaski. Po prostu własne skromne mieszkanko. W sumie nie mamy jeszcze działki ale podobają nam się dwa projekty Z2 i Z8 )


w Twoim konkretnym przypadku budowa + dzialka za 200 tys bedzie b.trudne ale nie niemozliwe

zniechecac sie nie powinienes, raczej szukac rozwiazania

od czegos trzeba zaczac i zaczales dobrze zakladajac watek na FM

reszta to szukac mozliwie taniej dzialki z podstwowymi mediami - woda, prad, lub gdy one w poblizu
projekt masz upatrzony
zostaje zsumowac ewentualne koszty i budzet do kupy, zastanowic sie spokojnie biorac pod uwage za i przeciw i podjac decyzje nie wazne czy za czy przeciw budowie tylko wlasna decyzje poparta wlasnymi wnioskami

----------


## compi

> Jeżeli mówisz o sobie i to w tym wątku to i jedno i drugie.


Ale już wiesz kogo interesują pompy ciepła czy nie wiesz? Gdy muszę wybierać między LPG a olejem to jej montaż jest dobry wyjściem czy nie jest? Napisz coś pożytecznego zamiast uogólniać. Poza tym jeśli coś chlapniesz to odnieś się później do tego i rozwiń temat lub spasuj zamiast pyszczyć.

----------


## compi

> Zobacz ile m3 powietrza potrzebuje taka pompa, jak juz wyssa cale powietrze cieple z garazu, to s musi zassac wiecej, przeciez prużni w garazu Ci nie zrobi, czyli zassa powietrze z zewnatrz(zimne) i sie zaszroni. Fakt ze to super rozwiazanie latem, ale zima najlepiej jak wspolpracuje z innym kotlem poprzez wezownice


Ale mam samorobne, lecz dobrze wykonane GWC. Dedykowane dla reku, ale nawiew na garaż mogę wykonać. Jedynie trzeba dobrze ciśnienia policzyc i będzie hulać. Jeśli się GWC nie wyrobi to właczy się obieg olejowy lub grzałka. Garaż będzie miał kratkę. Dzisiaj mamy minusową, byłem przed chwilą na budowie. Zamknięty garaż ma kilka stopni więcej, a nie grzeję w ogóle.

----------


## niktspecjalny

W tym temacie .skoro nie rozumiesz jego treści i zamierzeń to pass.

----------


## compi

Ok, rozumiem że wg Ciebie ktoś kto ma 200 na dom musi szuflować łopatą. Przyjąłem.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Skoro mowa o łopacie .Musisz się nią walnąć by zrozumieć o czym się pisze w tym topiku.Klapki masz na oczach???Mam 200tyś i chcę wybudować do a nie......




> Ale już wiesz kogo interesują pompy ciepła czy nie wiesz? Gdy muszę wybierać między LPG a olejem to jej montaż jest dobry wyjściem czy nie jest? Napisz coś pożytecznego zamiast uogólniać. Poza tym jeśli coś chlapniesz to odnieś się później do tego i rozwiń temat lub spasuj zamiast pyszczyć.





> Dedykowane dla reku, ale nawiew na garaż mogę wykonać. Jedynie trzeba dobrze ciśnienia policzyc i będzie hulać. Jeśli się GWC nie wyrobi to właczy się obieg olejowy lub grzałka. Garaż będzie miał kratkę.


eot.

----------


## compi

Szkoda, że uzasadnienia takiego wyboru już nie zacytowałeś. Przypomnę więc. Kupując pompę mam juz zasobnik 200l i to nie emalię tylko z nierdzewki. Komina nie muszę stawiać. Kocioł olej kosztuje tyle ile węglowy lub o wiele mniej( ja płacę dokładnie 3900),latem zaś pompa ładnie pracuje na siebie. Szkoda że nie napisałes jak powinna wyglądac kotłownia w domu za 200 tysięcy. Może bym się czegoś ciekawego dowiedział.

----------


## face

nalezy po prostu odkleic latke od domu za 200 tys ze tam musi byc obowiazkowo piecyk weglowy, do tego na wszystko co mozliwe - dom za 200 tys moze miec ogrzewanie tanie i wygodne - jako zrodlo

przyklad: nasza kotlownia, ogrzewanie gazem bo byl na dzialce - kociol w kuchni, zabudowany w szafce - koszt calkowity: kociol, zasobnik, czesc komina potrzebna do kotla,zmontowanie, uruchomienie, zabudowa szafka to ok 10 tys

kotlownia compiego podejrzewam ze tez cos w tych granicach wyjdzie

kotlownia weglowa: komin, piec a dla wygody z podajnikiem lub zasypowy dobrej klasy, zasobnik, moze osobny bufor lub zasobnik z 2 wezownicami, pompki itp pasuje miec z min 6-8m2 powierzchni(min na wungiel), podlaczenie i urochomienie to ok 19000 tys wlacznie z wydatkami na dodatkowy metraz pod kotlownie do tego w gratisie wnet codzienne wrazenia gwarantowane :tongue: 

wniosek - gdy gaz jest to kotlownia gazowa najtansza, bo mozna ja zmiescic wnet wszedzie, podobnie PC i inne zrodla, przy kotlowni weglowej musimy miec osobne pomieszczenie na kotlownie, wegiel i wszechobecny syf
jesli poniesiemy dodatkowy wydatek na kotlownie jako pomieszczenie i bedziemy miec tam kociol gazowy badz PC (przyp Compi) to mamy czysta kotlownie w ktorej na jednym metrazu (czyt. jednych kosztach) mozemy urzadzic dodatkowo pralnie i suszarnie


jesli do tego dolaczymy koszty przylaczy itp to roznie wychodzi
ogolnie nalezy zliczyc wszystkie poniesione koszty, bo moze okazac sie ze gdy przekroczymy kwote przylacza gazowego powyzej np 5-8 tys to moze sie nam nie oplacac gaz i nalezy rozpatrzec grzanie weglem lub wlasnie niedroga pc lub pradem
tu rowniez nalezy dokonac swiadomego wyboru

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)Szkoda że nie napisałes jak powinna wyglądac kotłownia w domu za 200 tysięcy. Może bym się czegoś ciekawego dowiedział.


...wydaje mi się że przy dzisiejszych cenach to taka kotłownia powinna być w salonie na środku ułożona z polnych kamieni a nad nią otwór w dachu... niestety...

...z tego co widzę sam na własne oczy to może jeszcze rok temu było możliwością wybudowanie małego domku za te 200k ale dziś już chyba nie... no chyba że tylko w części wykończony...

----------


## face

> ...wydaje mi się że przy dzisiejszych cenach to taka kotłownia powinna być w salonie na środku ułożona z polnych kamieni a nad nią otwór w dachu... niestety...


akurat jestem swiezo po kotlowni gazowej - wszystko z odpaleniem - 10 tys zl




> .
> ...z tego co widzę sam na własne oczy to może jeszcze rok temu było możliwością wybudowanie małego domku za te 200k ale dziś już chyba nie... no chyba że tylko w części wykończony...


na ile wyceniasz robocizne m2 zabudowy poddasza??
sam doradzasz ludziom jak to zrobic samemu nieprawdaz?

----------


## Tomi78__

jest tanie CO i CWU, ja mam za 7,5tys z robota, przy malym domku moj model wydola......trzeba jedynie na styropianie nie szczedzic

----------


## face

> jest tanie CO i CWU, ja mam za 7,5tys z robota, przy malym domku moj model wydola......trzeba jedynie na styropianie nie szczedzic


masz cerapur- smart??
wyrzut przez sciane czy ponad dach??

ja tam mam 12 cm na scianie i nie jest zle(drogo w rachunkach) :smile: wszystkie szpary popiankowane, szpalety klejone na piance nie na kleju itp
teraz bym zapodal min 15 cm :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

mam kable grzejne w wylewce, 100% bezobslugowo, na CWU terma, planowane zuzycie CO+CWU 2,5tys zl, tylko w drugiej taryfie.

Sciany 20cm styro grafit, skosy i sufit nad poddaszem 30cm styro grafit U-0.032 wszystko na piance klejone

----------


## face

> mam kable grzejne w wylewce, 100% bezobslugowo, na CWU terma, planowane zuzycie CO+CWU 2,5tys zl, tylko w drugiej taryfie.
> 
> Sciany 20cm styro grafit, skosy i sufit nad poddaszem 30cm styro grafit U-0.032 wszystko na piance klejone


niezle :smile: 
tylko poddasze na styro...nie mam przekonania

dobre rozwiazanie gdy brak gazu :smile: 
koncze rozmowe, z racji ze nie na temat :smile: 
dzieki Tomi78 ze odpisales :smile:

----------


## martek1981

> Bez cytowania .Bo masz wielki staż na FM i nie przystoi mi zwracać ci uwagi tak jak to ty czynisz powiem ,że choć ziomal żeś to wlazłeś w temat z "buciorami"....jeśli rozumiesz co miałem na myśli.Polemika jest zdrowa zważywszy na fakt ,że ty prawisz mi morały a praktyki nie masz za grosz.
> 
> Ja mam dom a ty????Jakie jest twoje doświadczenie by sprostać tym zagadnieniom w tym topiku?
> 
> "Jest w nim to co prawie miało być"
> 
> o to"prawie" ci kaman?????


Wejdź na pierwszą stronę tego wątku i zobacz kto go założył.

----------


## Tomi78__

Jak najbardziej na temat:

u mnie rowniez brak gazu, a palenie w piecu odpada, mial byc pelet ale ostatecznie po wszystkich za i przeciw bedzie pradnosnik drogi ale apetyt niewielkiego domku rowniez niewielki, a to juz droga do potanienia inwestycji, kolejne grosiki urwane na rzecz 200tys :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

poddasze w styro i bedzie tynk na tym, jakos mnie nie przekonuje welna i karton-gips.

----------


## face

> poddasze w styro i bedzie tynk na tym, jakos mnie nie przekonuje welna i karton-gips.


ja znowuz nie jestem zwolennikiem zamykania drewna z trzech stron styropianem

ale to juz Twoj wybor, moze wymysliles jak je wentylowac i tyle, do tego odpornosc ogniowa sie nasuwa tego rozwiazania
nie neguje ale....

....wiesz ja patrze na to z innej strony, mam takie zboczenie :tongue: 

sciany z silki??

----------


## Tomi78__

poprostu niemysle, zeby byl to wielki blad..... mnie ta konstrukcja przezyje :smile: 

u mnie suporeks

----------


## face

> u mnie suporeks


silka by byla najlepsza z racji akumulacyjnosci cieplnej

grzejesz  na taniej taryfie w nocy i akumulujesz cieplo w podlogach i scianach a styropian chroni przed nadmiernymi stratami

w dzien nie musisz wogule dogrzewac, bo masz cieplo zaakumulowane z nocy i tak non stop
tyle teoria a praktyka:

*zielony_ogrod* ma na scianach ytong bez ocieplenia i ogrzewa pradem nie narzekajac na rachunki :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wejdź na pierwszą stronę tego wątku i zobacz kto go założył.





> Dom do ok.200 tyś. jest sens marzyć?
> 
> Jako ze to mój pierwszy post Witam wszystkich!
> Wraz z żoną mocno zastanawiamy sie nad budowa domu jednorodzinnego o wielkości ok. 110m2.
> Sęk w tym ze nie mamy praktycznie żadnych oszczednosci (15 tyś) ani działki pod budowe.
> Do rzeczy na oku mamy działke o wymiarach 23 na 49m za ok 30 tys. Łaczne dochodzy moje i żony na reke to ok 3300zł.
> Zastanawiamy sie wogóle czy jest sens strartowac z naszymi dochodami na taka inwestycje czy nie przerośnie to naszych możliwości???
> Dom budowany byłby systemem gospodarczym, mam szwagra który dużo by mi pomógł. Na oku nie mamy jeszcze zadnego konkretnego projektu.
> Wczesniej zastanawialismy sie nad zakupem domu z rynku wtórnego ale ceny takich domów to juz kosmos przykladowo dom 150,2 do drobnego remontu zaczyna sie od 300 tys wiec mocno myslimy nad budowa. Narazie mamy gdzie mieszkac(u rodziców)
> Jeśli pomyliłem działy z góry przepraszam. Prosze Was o jakies dobre i szczere rady.


Ten zdesperowany człowiek to napisał.No i co?????

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Szczerze, to uważam że 300 tyś to żaden kosmos. Uważam że nie ma szans wybudować dom za 200 tyś.


a wiesz kto to napisał?

----------


## martek1981

> a wiesz kto to napisał?


Ale czy ja się z tego wycofałem? Dalej tak uważam, ale jest to moje zdanie i nie bronię komuś mieć innego. Po prostu mam inne potrzeby. Jeżeli autor tego wątku ma dużo mniejsze to dlaczego mam mu zabraniać marzyć? Z drugiej strony jest dorosły i chyba wie w co się pakuje.

----------


## AgaKuba

Każdy kto się buduje czy już wybudował wie, ze nigdy nie zmieści się w zaplanowanych wydatkach. Zawsze jest więcej, nigdy mniej.
Nie czytałam całości tematu ale na początku ktoś dobrze radził, zeby najpierw zainwestować w działke. Nawet jeśli budowa nie dojdzie do skutku, to ziemie można sprzedać i jeszcze na niej zyskać.

----------


## Tomi78__

> Każdy kto się buduje czy już wybudował wie, ze nigdy nie zmieści się w zaplanowanych wydatkach. Zawsze jest więcej, nigdy mniej.
> Nie czytałam całości tematu ale na początku ktoś dobrze radził, zeby najpierw zainwestować w działke. Nawet jeśli budowa nie dojdzie do skutku, to ziemie można sprzedać i jeszcze na niej zyskać.


... i tak poczynilas?...

----------


## AgaKuba

Nie, na szczęście
Ale jak każdy zaczynałam od kupna działki

----------


## face

> Każdy kto się buduje czy już wybudował wie, ze nigdy nie zmieści się w zaplanowanych wydatkach. Zawsze jest więcej, nigdy mniej.


toc aby na pewno zawsze??

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Każdy kto się buduje czy już wybudował wie, ze nigdy nie zmieści się w zaplanowanych wydatkach.* Zawsze jest więcej, nigdy mniej*..


a skad ta pewnosc?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> silka by byla najlepsza z racji akumulacyjnosci cieplnej
> 
> grzejesz  na taniej taryfie w nocy i akumulujesz cieplo w podlogach i scianach a styropian chroni przed nadmiernymi stratami
> 
> w dzien nie musisz wogule dogrzewac, bo masz cieplo zaakumulowane z nocy i tak non stop
> tyle teoria a praktyka:
> 
> *zielony_ogrod* ma na scianach ytong bez ocieplenia i ogrzewa pradem nie narzekajac na rachunki


w małych ocieplonych domkach policzcie sobie dobrze ogrzewanie prądem... ja nie chciałam prądu, ale matematyka była bezlitosna i było to najtańsze rozwiazanie (inwestycja plus eksploatacja); instalacja 8,5kW, cztery strefy razem z programatorami kosztowała 2,8 tys (od "into", Danfossy wychodziły o wiele drożej, a kabel w betonie to jest kabel w betonie, do mojej śmierci przeleży bez względu na firmę)

----------


## Tomi78__

no to ja poszalalem z firma i mam danfosy..... wiele drozsze :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> no to ja poszalalem z firma i mam danfosy..... wiele drozsze


ja jestem skąpa i po latach doświadczeń sie przekonałam, że firma nie-firma to najczęściej łut szczęścia.... szcególnie w przypadku prostych rzeczy. po prostu przekonał mnie gosć z into, że po co przepłacać i się przejął i pomógł, a ci z Danfossa sie na mnie z lekka zla......., bo co to ze mnie za klient

----------


## Zielony ogród

ale przyznaję, że przy naszym 1w ytongu i wielkich oknach bez kominka przy wiekszych mrozach byłoby za mało w 2 taryfie... jako że z groszem sie liczymy, w mrozy po południu zarzucamy koszyk drzewa do kominka. Uzupełnia sie to wszystko bardzo dobrze.

----------


## AgaKuba

> toc aby na pewno zawsze??


No własnie, chyba ? nie zawsze.........nie brałam pod uwage kredytobiorców bo choć się nie znam to domyślam, ze dostając określoną sumę trzeba się w niej zmieścić tak? Nie wiem, jeśli źle piszę to proszę o sprostowanie.
Budujemy bez kredytu z pieniędzy które aktualnie "się zarobi". Bardzo rzadko zmieściliśmy się w planowanych wydatkach, bardzo rzadko. 
Więc do swoich słow musiałabym dopisać słowo prawie ...... wg mnie prawie zawsze jest więcej, nigdy mniej




> a skad ta pewnosc?


Z własnego doświadczenia

I jeszcze raz  zaznaczam, nie miałam na myśli osób z kredytem bo jest mi to zupełnie obcy temat na całe szczęście

----------


## Zielony ogród

ale zapowiadaja juz bez mrozów od jutra, więc 3 godziny prądu na dobę wystarczą, w łazience troche więcej. Jest to ogrzewanie, w którym bardzo duże znaczenie ma pogoda, i każde ocieplenie od razu sie odczuwa w rachunkach. Ciepłe zimy to czysta korzyść.

----------


## fenix2

> a kabel w betonie to jest kabel w betonie, do mojej śmierci przeleży bez względu na firmę)


Przeleżeć, przeleży gorzej jak się przepali.  :wink: 

żart!

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Przeleżeć, przeleży gorzej jak się przepali.


zacytuję, bo się na ty mnie znam:


"Składa się z dwóch przewodów grzejnych. Linka grzejna w przewodzie grzejnym wykonana jest z drutu oporowego firmy KHANTAL, jest to najwyższej jakości drut oporowy. Izolacja kabla grzejnego wykonana jest z polwinitu ciepłoodpornego, może pracować w temperaturze do 60 stopni C. Kabel grzejny zamontowany w posadzce najczęściej osiąga temperaturę do 40 stopni C. "

Zakładam, że pozyję jesze 35 lat wg sredniej ZUS . Dadzą radę?
Bo raczej żaden piec ani pompa ciepła nie da rady...

----------


## Zielony ogród

słyszałam twierdzenie, że trwałość kabli grzejnych jest taka sama jak budynku, w którym zostały zainstalowane

----------


## face

> No własnie, chyba ? nie zawsze.........nie brałam pod uwage kredytobiorców bo choć się nie znam to domyślam, ze dostając określoną sumę trzeba się w niej zmieścić tak? Nie wiem, jeśli źle piszę to proszę o sprostowanie.
> Budujemy bez kredytu z pieniędzy które aktualnie "się zarobi". Bardzo rzadko zmieściliśmy się w planowanych wydatkach, bardzo rzadko. 
> Więc do swoich słow musiałabym dopisać słowo prawie ...... wg mnie prawie zawsze jest więcej, nigdy mniej
> 
> Z własnego doświadczenia
> 
> I jeszcze raz  zaznaczam, nie miałam na myśli osób z kredytem bo jest mi to zupełnie obcy temat na całe szczęście


kredytobiorcy nie maja tutaj nic do rzeczy

kazda budowa ma okreslony budzet, czy to dom, czy to most, czy to droga, czy cale osiedle domow, badz blokow - nie jest wazne zrodlo finansowania - byle pokrywalo calosc prac

podstawowa zasada to konkretny budzet dla konkretnej inwestycji

majac okreslona kwote na inwestycje trzeba sie w niej zmiescic i tyle, bo jesli sie nie zmiescimy to z kad wziac dodatkowe srodki??

problem przekroczenia badzetu nie jest zwiazany ze zrodlem finansowania  tylko zle zarzadzanie budowa badz zlymi zalozeniami przy wycenie-kosztorysowaniu danej inwestycji

problem przy budowie domkow nie lezy w zrodle finansowania tylko zazwyczaj w inwestorach

----------


## AgaKuba

> majac okreslona kwote na inwestycje trzeba sie w niej zmiescic i tyle, bo jesli sie nie zmiescimy to z kad wziac dodatkowe srodki??


Jak skąd wziąść dodatkowe środki? Czytaj co napisałam, budujemy z tego co zarobimy. Więc jeśli zabrakło na coś kasy to czekamy, nikt nas nie goni z budową.W czym źle zarządzam? W tym, ze zamiast tańszej baterii łazienkowej kupie droższą bo akurat mam na to środki i tym sposobem wzrosną mi koszty? Bo tak rozumiem w Twoim mniemaniu złe zarządzanie kosztami. 
I róznica między kredytobiorcami i budującymi wg mnie jest i to znaczna. Ja nie mam całej sumki na wybudowanie domu, ja musze ją zarobić, kosztem czego moja budowa trwa dłużej. Mam kredyt=mam kase=wiem ile mam do dyspozycji. Wydając zarobione pieniądze nie wiem jaki będzie miesiąc, ile zarobie, jakie dodatkowe dojdą wydatki. To chyba jest zrozumiałe czy też nie?

----------


## fenix2

> Jak skąd wziąść dodatkowe środki? Czytaj co napisałam, budujemy z tego co zarobimy. Więc jeśli zabrakło na coś kasy to czekamy, nikt nas nie goni z budową.W czym źle zarządzam? W tym, ze zamiast tańszej baterii łazienkowej kupie droższą bo akurat mam na to środki i tym sposobem wzrosną mi koszty? Bo tak rozumiem w Twoim mniemaniu złe zarządzanie kosztami.


Ale tak można ze wszystkim. Leprze płytki więcej styropianu lepsze okna i z założona suma wzrasta o dodatkowe %.
Więc nijako z góry zakładamy że i tak się ie zmieścimy.

----------


## Havena

> Budujemy bez kredytu z pieniędzy które aktualnie "się zarobi".


Jak dlugo juz budujesz/masz zamiar budowac?



> I jeszcze raz  zaznaczam, nie miałam na myśli osób z kredytem bo jest mi to zupełnie obcy temat na całe szczęście


 Szczesciara  :wink:  Chcialabym zarabiac 50tys/mc i nie zawracac sobie glowy kredytami...

----------


## AgaKuba

> Ale tak można ze wszystkim. Leprze płytki więcej styropianu lepsze okna i z założona suma wzrasta o dodatkowe %.
> Więc nijako z góry zakładamy że i tak się ie zmieścimy.


Ale ja głównie pisze o własnym doświadczeniu. Zresztą, rozmawiając z sąsiadami którzy budują się w pobliżu to też nie jest tak do końca kolorowo.
I to też nie jest tak, ze ja z góry zakładam, ze coś wyjdzie drożej. Ja po prostu realnie dysponuje swoimi pieniędzmi. Jeśli wiem, ze będzie mnie stać na lepsze okna to czekam dwa miesiące, trzy i zamawiam lepsze. I to nie jest tak ze wszystkim bo wtedy budowalibyśmy się 10lat.
Po prostu kalkulujemy na co możemy sobie pozwolić i co nam się w przyszłości opłaci.

Dla mnie temat już jest zakończony bo musiałabym ew rozmawiać z kimś kto jest w podobnej syt do mnie, a wszelkie zarzuty złego kosztorysu czy inwestorowania tak czy siak będe odpierać tym co już wyżej napisałam. Bo co jak co ale wydając pieniądze które zarabiamy musimy zastanowić się trzy razy bardziej, na co je wydać.

----------


## face

> Jak skąd wziąść dodatkowe środki? Czytaj co napisałam, budujemy z tego co zarobimy. Więc jeśli zabrakło na coś kasy to czekamy, nikt nas nie goni z budową.W czym źle zarządzam? W tym, ze zamiast tańszej baterii łazienkowej kupie droższą bo akurat mam na to środki i tym sposobem wzrosną mi koszty? Bo tak rozumiem w Twoim mniemaniu złe zarządzanie kosztami. 
> I róznica między kredytobiorcami i budującymi wg mnie jest i to znaczna. Ja nie mam całej sumki na wybudowanie domu, ja musze ją zarobić, kosztem czego moja budowa trwa dłużej. Mam kredyt=mam kase=wiem ile mam do dyspozycji. Wydając zarobione pieniądze nie wiem jaki będzie miesiąc, ile zarobie, jakie dodatkowe dojdą wydatki. To chyba jest zrozumiałe czy też nie?


czytaj ze zrozumieniem

gdybys zalozyla ze to ma byc bateria o wartosci xxx zl w trakcie wyceny budowy to Twe koszta by nie wzrosly
a ze zalozylas baterie za yyy zl a kupilas za xxx zl to oznacza ze zle zalozylas w wycenie - badz ze zle gospodarujesz - na plus jest to ze mozesz sobie na to pozwolic i masz na to srodki

inna sprawa gdy nie mialas konkretnego kosztorysu tylko na oko - oznacza to ze nie mialas okreslonej kwoty do wydania na budowe i tyle, wiec nie wydalas wiecej bo sama nie wiedzialas ile wydasz - wiec jak to sie ma do Twojego stwierdzenia ze z doswiadczenia wiesz ze zawsze kosztuje wiecej??
nie majac kosztorysu nie masz pkt odniesienia, wiec nie mozesz doswiadczac ani wnioskowac

nie interesuje mnie z jakich srodkow i ile czasu budujecie domek

podalem podstawowa zasade budowania, poki co sie do niej nie stosujecie - to Wasza sprawa nie moja, tylko pozniej takie osoby jak zlicza wydatki to sie zastanawiaja gdzie sie pieniadze podzialy

my pozwalalismy sobie na drozsze gadzety gdy sie okazywalo ze jestesmy na plusie w stos do kosztorysu :smile:  budowa bez kredytu, ale z ograniczonym budzetem :smile: 

powodzenia zycze w budowie i zadowolenia :smile:

----------


## kasia1981

witam
moje doświadczenie w tym temacie to właśnie wybudowany dom. podobno wszystko jest możliwe. ale podobno. założyciel wątku zapytał czy za 200 tys kredytu plus 15 tysięcy oszczędności wybuduje dom i kupi działkę. dla mnie jest to absolutnie nie możliwe. będzie dużo robił sam ale napisał ze pracuje więc zostają mu wieczory i weekendy.jeśli weźmie kredyt to będą go goniły terminy rozliczenia transz i całego kredytu wiec 2 osoby to trochę za mało aby tempo było ok. może ma super zdolności negocjacji i wywalczy mega rabaty ale nikt mu nie sprzeda po kosztach. same przyłącza i papierologia pochłoną trochę pieniędzy ( sam projekt min 150 zł plus adaptacja i geodeta) ja miałam rurę z wodą na działce i zrobienie przyłącza do domu plus geodeta kosztowało mnie 2000 zł  a mówimy o odcinku 15 metrów. jeśli miałby działkę to przy dużym wkładzie własnym i materiałami z niskiej lub niższej średniej półki dałby radę. a koszty ukryte zawsze wyjdą nieważne jak dobry mamy kosztorys. na forum była wypowiedź jednej osoby która chwaliła się jaki to dokładny kosztorys ma zrobiony i dzięki temu wie ile wyda, na końcu zabawy z budową widziałam post w którym pyta jak zwiększyć kwotę kredytu bo się nie wyrobiła.

----------


## face

> Dla mnie temat już jest zakończony bo musiałabym ew rozmawiać z kimś kto jest w podobnej syt do mnie, a wszelkie zarzuty złego kosztorysu czy inwestorowania tak czy siak będe odpierać tym co już wyżej napisałam. Bo co jak co ale wydając pieniądze które zarabiamy musimy zastanowić się trzy razy bardziej, na co je wydać.


trzeba sie zastanowic na co wydac ciezko zarobione pieniadze nalezy, 3 razy, nawet 5 razy - tylko nie w trakcie budowy, ale na etapie wyceny jej kosztow

----------


## dr_au

> Ale ja głównie pisze o własnym doświadczeniu. [...]
> 
> Dla mnie temat już jest zakończony bo musiałabym ew rozmawiać z kimś kto jest w podobnej syt do mnie, a wszelkie zarzuty złego kosztorysu czy inwestorowania tak czy siak będe odpierać tym co już wyżej napisałam. Bo co jak co ale wydając pieniądze które zarabiamy musimy zastanowić się trzy razy bardziej, na co je wydać.


Są dwa problemy - po pierwsze  łatwo można przeszarżować na którymś z tańszych etapów. Po drugie - czasami później w domu widać kiedy mieliśmy, a kiedy nie mieliśmy pieniedzy (np. bardzo drogie drzwi zewnętrzne i bardzo tanie wewnętrzne - przykład jak najbardziej z życia), jakoś wolałbym bardziej wyrównany poziom. Stąd IMHO solidne planowanie jest potrzebne. Aha - też nie buduję z kredytu.

----------


## face

> a koszty ukryte zawsze wyjdą nieważne jak dobry mamy kosztorys. na forum była wypowiedź jednej osoby która chwaliła się jaki to dokładny kosztorys ma zrobiony i dzięki temu wie ile wyda, na końcu zabawy z budową widziałam post w którym pyta jak zwiększyć kwotę kredytu bo się nie wyrobiła.


koszty ukryte - je sie ujmuje w kosztorysie jako koszty dodatkowe-nieprzewidziane % w stosunku do kazdej z robot

jedyne co moze zniweczyc kosztorys to *nagly* wzrost cen materialow i robocizny - to rowniez mozna zalozyc, z reguly bierze sie wzrost sredni z ostatnich paru lat
my dokladnie mielismy taki przypadek przy budowie, zalozylismy wzrost cen na poziomie 5%, przyszedl boom i poszlo do gory jedne rzeczy 10% inne po 30 a nawet 50% jednak koszty sie udalo w ryzach utrzymac

generalnie *poprawnie* wykonany kosztorys opiewa na kwote ok 10% wieksza niz rzeczywiste koszta - nie widze problemu aby sie w nim zmiescic, no ale jesli pojawia sie apetyt na konsumpcje ktora nie ma pokrycia w kasie (w planowanej wycenie kosztow)....to juz bylo opisane na forum, takze i w tym watku...to kasy zaczyna brakowac


dobra rada - pozwolic sobie na lepsze gdy jestesmy do przodu z pieniedzmi w stosunku do kosztorysu, a nie ciagle go przekraczac o stowke, 2 stowki, tysiac czy dwa na kazdym etapie bo w podsumowaniu kosztow pojdzie to w grube tysiace jak nie w dziesiatki tysiecy

edycja:

zasady sa uniwersalne i nie maja odniesienia do kwoty budowy 200 tys tylko do kazdej kwoty
np 300 tys czy 500 tys

apetyt rosnie w miare jedzenia a pokusy co rusz - zwlaszcza przy wykonczeniu i umeblowaniu budynku

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

przede wszystkim proponuje unikac uzywania slow takich jak wszyscy,zawsze itd

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja sobie zrobiłam kosztorys tak: posiadane przeze mnie środki podzieliłam przez 2000, wyszło mi 100. Zaczęłam więc szukac projektu o pow. do 100m2. Jako że stwierdziłam, że chcę lepsze płytki i armaturę, odjęłam jeszcze od tego 5m2, co daje kwotę 10 tys. dodatkowo na płytki i armaturę. A na nieprzwidziane wydatki przeznaczyłam kwotę powstałą dzieki rezygnacji z wszelkich udziwnień bryły i dachu budynku. To mi wyeliminowało wiekszość projektów, wybrałam jeden z kilku zakwalifikowanych (stodoła do 95m2). Już na wstepie załozyłam wyższe koszty wykończenia. Szczerze mówiąc niespecjalnie interesował mnie wygląd zewnętrzny domu, jedynie jego orientacja względem stron swiata (kocham słońce w domu)

----------


## face

wybralas sluszna droge :smile: 

czasami ludzie popelniaja kardynalne bledy juz przy stanie deweloperskim:

przyklad:

w kosztorysie ujete: dachowka po 40 zl/m2, na scianie styro np 15cm po 130/m3, na podlodze 10 cm styro po 150 zl/m3, na dachu 25 cm welny jakiejs taniej
w budynku w trakcie wykonania: dachowka wypas po 60-80 zl/m2,na scianie styro 20 cm po 180 zl/m3 - o lepszych parametrach, na podlodze 15 badz 20 cm styro, rowniez sporo drozszego, podobnie z welna, nie dosc ze 30 cm to jeszcze lepszej gatunkowo (drozszej)

nagle sie okazuje ze budzet znacznie przekroczony, a gdzie tu do wykonczenia....
do tego nie z racji wzrostu cen, tylko poprzez zastosowanie innych materialow i innej ich ilosci - co przeklada sie na znaczny wzrost wydatkow

a moze by tak wyceniajac zalozyc od razu material jaki bedzie wykorzystany i jego ilosc policzyc z projektu - wtedy jesli zalozymy ceny uwzgledniajac ich wzrost okaze sie ze nie jestesmy do tylu tylko w budzecie a nawet (sporo) do przodu gdy sie dobrze(poszuka) kupi i w dobrym (tanszym) okresie (koniec, poczatek sezonu)

----------


## AgaKuba

> powodzenia zycze w budowie i zadowolenia


dzięki  :smile:  
pozdrawiam





> a koszty ukryte zawsze wyjdą nieważne jak dobry mamy kosztorys. na forum była wypowiedź jednej osoby która chwaliła się jaki to dokładny kosztorys ma zrobiony i dzięki temu wie ile wyda, na końcu zabawy z budową widziałam post w którym pyta jak zwiększyć kwotę kredytu bo się nie wyrobiła.


dzięki *kasia* za tą wypowiedz.........

----------


## kasia1981

pisząc o kosztach ukrytych nie miałam na myśli świadomego wyboru droższego wyposażenia. u mnie potrzeba było więcej tynku bo przy tynkowaniu okazało się że bez dołożenia tynku nie mogłabym obsadzić drzwi. ciągle wychodziły jakieś kwiatki które kosztowały całe szczęście niewiele ale po podsumowaniu pewnie niezła kwota by się uzbierała. 3 lata temu jak zaczynałam przygodę z forum to też namiętnie czytałam takie wątki czy za x uda mi sie wybudować. kojarzycie dziennik carrigtomas on budował z teściem chyba i udało się za 170 tys (na 100 % nie jestem pewna) teraz też jest dziennik człowieka który sam buduje. ale naprawdę wierzycie w to ze budując z pomocą kuzyna i zaczynając od zera postawi dom za 215 tysięcy?

----------


## kasia1981

i nie ma działki. ja nie zazdroszczę ja podziwiam takie osoby które mają siłę i chęci aby tego dokonać ale z własnego doświadczenia wiem że czasem nieświadomie pomija się pewne rzeczy nie pisząc ile to naprawdę kosztowało.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> pisząc o kosztach ukrytych nie miałam na myśli świadomego wyboru droższego wyposażenia. u mnie potrzeba było więcej tynku bo przy tynkowaniu okazało się że bez dołożenia tynku nie mogłabym obsadzić drzwi. ciągle wychodziły jakieś kwiatki które kosztowały całe szczęście niewiele ale po podsumowaniu pewnie niezła kwota by się uzbierała. 3 lata temu jak zaczynałam przygodę z forum to też namiętnie czytałam takie wątki czy za x uda mi sie wybudować. kojarzycie dziennik carrigtomas on budował z teściem chyba i udało się za 170 tys (na 100 % nie jestem pewna) teraz też jest dziennik człowieka który sam buduje. ale naprawdę wierzycie w to ze budując z pomocą kuzyna i zaczynając od zera postawi dom za 215 tysięcy?


niepojete to jest dla mnie, że piszę się o budowie za jakąś kwotę "domu'
to tak, jakbym pisała o kupnie za 20 tys. "samochodu". Nie golfa, mercedesa czy ferrari tylko "samochodu"
jak można szacować wynik kompletnie nie majac danych?
budowałam bez z pomocy kuzyna, bo było mnie stac na normalne firmy, i 200tys. naprawde wystarczyło

----------


## anetina

> anetina,w dziale"dachy" masz kilka obszernych watkow na ten temat


mnie ten temat nie interesuje już
ale ogólnie  :smile:

----------


## kasia1981

dla mnie też to jest niepojęte. to tak jakbym was pytała czy urodzę chłopca czy dziewczynkę.
*prawdziwyanika*masz rację nie przeczytałam całego wątku tylko pierwszy post i ostatnie kilka stron. nie dam rady przebrnąć przez 60 stron.
*Zielonyogród* cieszę się ze ci się udało. jak możesz to daj linka do swojego projektu, jestem bardzo ciekawa. jeśli chodzi o błędy ekip to nie uda mi się wszystkiego zobaczyć bo to ni ja jestem fachowcem i nie ja buduję. gdybym to potrafiła tobym tym wszystkim ekipom podziękowała. byłam w domu wybudowanym za 170 tys- to koszt domu i papierów bez działki i przyłączy. góra nie wykończona, jest tylko tynk. łazienka na dole farba olejowa, brodzik bez kabiny, kuchnia najtańsza z BRW i duuuużo pracy wlasnej plus teść ze znajomościami w hurtowni budowlanej( chyba nawet pracownik) dało się i ja wierze w tą cenę.

----------


## AgaKuba

> pisząc o kosztach ukrytych nie miałam na myśli świadomego wyboru droższego wyposażenia.


To był taki przykład bo nie jesteśmy jeszcze na etapie kupowania takich rzeczy, dopiero zamkneliśmy stan surowy i to jeszcze nawet nie do końca. No ale to nie zmienia faktu, ze jeśli bedziemy mieli kasy na tyle, to będziemy sobie wybierać co kupić.




> u mnie potrzeba było więcej tynku bo przy tynkowaniu okazało się że bez dołożenia tynku nie mogłabym obsadzić drzwi. ciągle wychodziły jakieś kwiatki które kosztowały całe szczęście niewiele ale po podsumowaniu pewnie niezła kwota by się uzbierała. 3 lata temu jak zaczynałam przygodę z forum to też namiętnie czytałam takie wątki czy za x uda mi sie wybudować. kojarzycie dziennik carrigtomas on budował z teściem chyba i udało się za 170 tys (na 100 % nie jestem pewna) teraz też jest dziennik człowieka który sam buduje. ale naprawdę wierzycie w to ze budując z pomocą kuzyna i zaczynając od zera postawi dom za 215 tysięcy?


Aż musze spytać sąsiada za ile postawił swój dom włącznie z działką. Wybudował go z rodziną bez żadnych firm i wykańcza też sam. Będe wiedzieć to napisze.
U nas takimi "kwiatkami" była np firma budowlana. Facet w połowie roboty zwinął sie i poszedł w długą więc wzięcie kogoś innego związało się z wyższymi kosztami. Przy budowie garażu okazało się, ze teren jest jeszcze bardziej mokry niż się zakładało plus poprzerywane dreny więc dodatkowe koszty doszły. Takich wydatków jest jeszcze kilka.
I o to mi właśnie chodziło, ze niektórych rzeczy nawet idealny kosztorys nie uchwyci.

----------


## Zielony ogród

projekt M72 Zielony Ogród z Muratora, ale takich prostych projektów jest więcej

----------


## anetina

> Nie sztuką jest wybudować dom za 300, 400, 500 i więcej tyś., każdy to potrafi (kwestia posiadanej gotówki). Sztuką jest właśnie wybudować dom do 200 tyś. Jak ma się już działke to się da, mi się udało. Satysfakcja bezcenna.
> P.S.
> Fakt, że wkład pracy własnej spory



wybudować a wybudować
nam się udało, nawet łącznie z zakupem działki

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## Zielony ogród

ale jak to sie robi...

----------


## AgaKuba

*anetina* ale Ty zmieściłaś się w tych 200tyś razem z wykończeniem całego domu tak?

----------


## anetina

tak
nie wyczerpałam jeszcze całej kwoty
ale została mi jeszcze do zrobienia łazienka na \górze - robocizna 0 zł, kupić trzeba będzie tylko wanne, kibelek, umywalkę i płytki
podłoga w pokoju jednym - panele i ściany pomalować
ale póki co nam się to nie spieszy


no i z czasem pokolorować domek  :smile: 
ocieplenie jest i na to klej czy jak to się zwie  :smile:

----------


## kasia1981

anetina gratuluję. śledziłam twój dziennik ale nie wiedzę nowych wpisów. nie masz czasu czy już się nie chce jak zamieszkałaś  :smile:  :smile: .
Zielonyogród już obejrzałam i zgodzę się że taki dom postawisz za 200 tys.
moje Słoneczko z Horyzontu realnie można postawić za 320-350 tysięcy. nawet do 300 tys można zejść.

----------


## anetina

nie ma czasu, nie ma siły
ale ogólnie zaczynamy powoli mieszkać

kiedyś nadrobię fotki i opisy  :smile:

----------


## AgaKuba

Na prawde zazdroszcze ale tak w pozytywnym słowa tego znaczeniu  :smile:  
Czyli wniosek jest jeden - jednym się udaje innym nie.

Ja powiem tak, też wyliczyliśmy że zamkniemy cały dom w granicy 200tyś. Jak na razie wszystko ku temu się zbliża i raczej kosztów nie przekroczymy. No ale licze bez działki i garażu. Działka+garaż to dodatkowe 60tyś.

----------


## anetina

u mnie działka niecałe 40 tys.
w garaż w bryle

aha, w garażu póki co tylko jedna sciana w płytkach
podłoga nie

----------


## dr_au

> kasiu,wydaje mi se,ze nie przeczytalas calego watku
> ustalilismy juz co sie da realnie zrobic w tej kwocie
> o ekstremalnych przypadkach nie mowimy
> a kwiatki sa zazwyczaj nastepstwem bledow na poszczegolnych etapach
> i tutaj tez duza rola inwestora,aby ich nie bylo


A mnie jedna rzecz niepokoi, zwłaszcza przy budowie na kredyt. Budowa jest procesem, w którym z dużym natężeniem dają o sobie znać czynniki losowe (tak nawet wyraźnie napisano w poradniku majstra budowlanego  :wink: ). W związku z tym zaliczyć przy budowie zwyżkę kosztów o 10% jest łatwo. Bo coś się stanie (sytuacja na rynku, błędy wykonawcze, zła pogoda, błędna decyzja inwestora, każdy może sobie uzupełnić). *Taka sytuacja może wystąpić nawet wówczas, gdy inwestor wszystko dobrze zaplanował i wielkość domu, standard i koszty budowy oszacował w pełni prawidłowo!!!* Przypadki ekstremalne, powodowane najczęściej chciejstwem typu 150 m2 dworek z połamanym, wielospadowym dachem[1] pomijam.  

I teraz trzeba wykonać ćwiczenie myślowe "co wtedy". A to już zależy od indywidualnej sytuacji inwestora. W uproszczeniu:

- jak ktoś buduje za gotówkę, to najwyżej kilkanaście, kilkadziesiąt tyś. pożyczy (z banku, po rodzinie - mając zaawansowaną budowę ma na czym ustanowić zabezpieczenie), albo wstrzyma na chwilę budowę i odłoży;
- jak ktoś buduje z kredytu, ale ma dobrą sytuację majątkową (czytaj - wysokie bieżące zarobki) i nie wyczerpał zdolności kredytowej, to też sobie poradzi - albo dokładając z bieżących zarobków, albo powiększając kredyt.
- *najgorzej jest natomiast, jak ktoś: oszacował koszty budowy na styk i do maksimum wyczerpał swoją zdolność kredytową* (pomijam przypadki wysokich zarobków na czarno). W razie poślizgu z kosztami jest ugotowany. Ma wysokie, naprawdę dolegliwe raty kredytu, a nadal nie ma gdzie mieszkać. A ponieważ dom na rynku wtórnym i poza dużymi miejscowościami *może się kilka lat sprzedawać*,  nie ma gwarancji, że przez sprzedaż domu szybko odzyska włożone środki. 

Żeby nie było niedomówień - *nie mam nic przeciwko kredytom*, sam właśnie wziąłem drugi kredyt hipoteczny w życiu, a poprzedni spłaciłem. Bez tego poprzedniego kredytu  nie kupiłbym mieszkania, które sprzedałem ze sporym zyskiem, nawet odliczając koszty obsługi i odsetki. Tak więc kredyty są dla ludzi, ale:

- nawet w obecnych, pokryzysowych czasach banki ustawiają tak zdolność kredytową, że po zapłaceniu raty zostaje naprawdę bardzo mało zostaje na życie. Rata tylko na początku wydaje się do wytrzymania, ale kiedy przychodzi miesiąc w miesiąc, zaczyna naprawdę dokuczać.
- przy ustalaniu zdolności kredytowej nie można ufać bankowi, tylko *trzeba samemu policzyć, ile można przeznaczyć na spłatę kredytu*. Kiedyś spotkałem się z następującym wzorem (i uważam go za sensowny): kwota kredytu hipotecznego, nad jaką można w razie czego zapanować, *nie powinna przekraczać trzyletnich dochodów gospodarstwa domowego*. 
- powyższy sposób wyliczania zdolności jest naprawdę sensowny, bo w uproszczeniu wygląda to tak: przy kredycie na 25 lat oddamy bankowi drugie tyle, co pożyczyliśmy. Czyli oddamy *całość* naszego wynagrodzenia  za okres 6 lat. Czyli - innymi słowy - będziemy każdego miesiąca następnych 25 lat oddawać bankowi 1/4 naszych zarobków. W tej kwocie mieści się tylko to, co zapłacimy za kredyt. Do tego trzeba jeszcze doliczyć koszty utrzymania domu, samochodu, rodziny i środki na oszczędności. Przy takim udziale kosztów obsługi kredytu mamy możliwość zareagowania w sytuacji, w której coś się podzieje - np. dopadnie nas choroba lub inne życiowe nieszczęście, stracimy pracę, wzrosną odsetki itp. 
- od tej zasady są wyjątki. Np. można zdecydować się na więcej, jeżeli coś można dopisać po stronie aktywów. Np. ktoś ma: oszczędności, widoki na duży spadek, realne i rzeczywiste widoki na stały wzrost zarobków itp. 

To co najbardziej mnie niepokoi w sytuacji założyciela tego wątku, to to, że jego budżet jest dopięty na styk. Może mu się udać (ma sporo szans na to), ale jeżeli coś się posypie, nawet na niewielkie (w kwotach bezwzględnych i w proporcji do kosztów całości inwestycji) pieniądze, to bez dodatkowych źródeł finansowania może znaleźć się w trudnej sytuacji życiowej. Jego pytanie (i to zadane samemu sobie, a nie na forum) nie powinno więc brzmieć: "czy mam szansę wybudować dom za 200 tyś" (odpowiedź brzmi - przy rozsądnym podejściu prawdopodobnie się da), ale "czy jeżeli po wydaniu 200 tyś. okaże się, że będę musiał jeszcze gdzieś znaleźć 20-40 tyś, to czy dam sobie z tym radę". 

Żeby nie było, że rozważam abstrakcyjne (dla siebie) tematy. Kilka lat temu, biorąc pierwszy kredyt hipoteczny zarabiałem (na rękę) minimalnie (IIRC - 200 zł) więcej niż założyciel wątku. Zdecydowałem się wziąć kredyt w maksymalnej kwocie 130 tyś., mimo że miałem solidne perspektywy szybkiego wzrostu zarobków. Dokładając trochę (30-40 tyś.) pewnie kupiłbym znacznie większe mieszkanie i pewnie było by mi wygodniej. Ale przy zawirowaniach życiowych mógłbym mieć problemy.

To co powyżej brzmi może okrutnie, ale jakoś tak nikt o tym nie pisze. Tymczasem chyba to jest największym problemem przy budowie za 200 tyś. i na kredyt.

[1] Są dwa sensowne wyjątki od tej zasady - metoda "buduję samemu" (np. netbet), lub metoda "projektuję dom o niestandardowych rozwiązaniach w celu obniżenia kosztu budowy" (NJerzy - skądinąd bardzo ciekawy dziennik).

----------


## Zielony ogród

przeszukałam usta


> da sie poznac na tym i to kontrolowac
> w przeciwnym razie nie ma co szukac watkow o taniej budowie
> 
> link do domu Zielony ogrod juz byl podawany kilkakrotnie,moze Zielony ogrod zalacz linka w stopce do watku,w ktorym prezentujesz dom,bedzie prosciej dotrzec tam wszystkim ciekawym....


przeszukałam ustawienia, i naprawdę nnie wiem gdzie to sie ustawia, mozna prosic o pomoc?

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## AgaKuba

> ale coz,kto nie ryzykuje..... ten bedzie mieszkal z tesciowa


nie dla jednego była by to niezła motywacja hehe

----------


## Aga-Białystok

Oczywiście nie przeczytałam 62 stron tego wątku, ale. Odpowiadając na zapytanie autora: jest sens marzyć i tego marzenia trzeba się mocno trzymać. Jest sens zacząć, na pewno jest sens kupić działkę. 200 tysięcy? Da się, na pewno. Na pewno też ten szwagier duuużo będzie musiał pomóc. I żona kumata musi być. Generalnie jeśli masz zaparcie i zdolności oraz kilku dobrych kolegów/braci/kuzynów + znajomości w branży aby ktoś Ci doradził/ polecił + nawijkę na rabaty to dasz radę  :smile:  Nie Ty pierwszy, nie ostatni! Mało tu przykładów na forum? Nie będę się rozpisywać na temat wszystkich argumentów za i przeciw, bo zapewne wszystko zostało tu powiedziane. Pragnę tylko wnieść małą uwagę na temat, który zawsze staram się podkreślać: są domy i domki. Przeważnie jest tak: 'jak się już budować to na całego!', 'jak już buduję dom to nie po to, żeby się gnieździć jak w bloku!', '4 metry szerzej nas nie zbawi', 'buduję dom, a nie budę dla psa!, 'nie po to buduję dom, żeby mieć pokoje klitki', itd, itp. Tymczasem warto rozważyć opcję małego domu. Opcję szytą na miarę możliwości. Opcję niepopularną (próżno szukać nawet tu na forum domów całorocznych 70-80 metrowych, no, może znajdą się ze trzy). Opcję na 200 tysięcy. Owszem, czy do dużego czy do małego, musisz zrobić te same papiery, instalacje, itp. Ale jednak ziarnko do ziarnka i okazuje się, że jak przytniesz na metrach to i znacznie przytniesz na kosztach. Bo wyjdzie, że okien musisz zamówić 8, a nie 18, kaloryferów 10, a nie 20, kominek z dgp grawitacyjnym, a nie turbina, piec prosty tani przelewowy wystarczy, a nie ze zbiornikiem, dach dwuspadowy bez okien wystarczy, elewacja, tynki, wszystko ma mniejszą powierzchnię, parkietu 50m, a nie 100....i tak ze wszystkim, temat rzeka. Wszystko zależy od Twoich potrzeb, wymagań, ambicji. Jedni muszą mieć 40m2 salonu, żeby mieć poczucie, że oto jest dom, innym do szczęścia potrzeba kawałek własnego ogródka i skromny przyzwoity domek. Suma sumarum, uważam, że od marzeń się zaczyna, tylko te marzenia trzeba skroić na miarę możliwości i wio z motyką na słońce!  :wink: 
Na koniec polecam artykuł z listopadowego muratora: http://muratordom.pl/biblioteka-mura...swiadczen,296/

oraz dziennik 'Troszkę Innego' http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C4%99-inny...

----------


## dr_au

> nie dla jednego była by to niezła motywacja hehe


Myślę, że tak  :smile: . Ponadto sama budowa mobilizuje do zarabiania i szukania dodatkowych źródeł dochodu  :wink: .

----------


## andrzej27

jest tu ktoś?

----------


## AgaKuba

ktokolwiek?
to jest  :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

> Oczywiście nie przeczytałam 62 stron tego wątku, ale. Odpowiadając na zapytanie autora: jest sens marzyć i tego marzenia trzeba się mocno trzymać. Jest sens zacząć, na pewno jest sens kupić działkę. 200 tysięcy? Da się, na pewno. Na pewno też ten szwagier duuużo będzie musiał pomóc. I żona kumata musi być. Generalnie jeśli masz zaparcie i zdolności oraz kilku dobrych kolegów/braci/kuzynów + znajomości w branży aby ktoś Ci doradził/ polecił + nawijkę na rabaty to dasz radę  Nie Ty pierwszy, nie ostatni! Mało tu przykładów na forum? Nie będę się rozpisywać na temat wszystkich argumentów za i przeciw, bo zapewne wszystko zostało tu powiedziane. Pragnę tylko wnieść małą uwagę na temat, który zawsze staram się podkreślać: są domy i domki. Przeważnie jest tak: 'jak się już budować to na całego!', 'jak już buduję dom to nie po to, żeby się gnieździć jak w bloku!', '4 metry szerzej nas nie zbawi', 'buduję dom, a nie budę dla psa!, 'nie po to buduję dom, żeby mieć pokoje klitki', itd, itp. Tymczasem warto rozważyć opcję małego domu. Opcję szytą na miarę możliwości. Opcję niepopularną (próżno szukać nawet tu na forum domów całorocznych 70-80 metrowych, no, może znajdą się ze trzy). Opcję na 200 tysięcy. Owszem, czy do dużego czy do małego, musisz zrobić te same papiery, instalacje, itp. Ale jednak ziarnko do ziarnka i okazuje się, że jak przytniesz na metrach to i znacznie przytniesz na kosztach. Bo wyjdzie, że okien musisz zamówić 8, a nie 18, kaloryferów 10, a nie 20, kominek z dgp grawitacyjnym, a nie turbina, piec prosty tani przelewowy wystarczy, a nie ze zbiornikiem, dach dwuspadowy bez okien wystarczy, elewacja, tynki, wszystko ma mniejszą powierzchnię, parkietu 50m, a nie 100....i tak ze wszystkim, temat rzeka. Wszystko zależy od Twoich potrzeb, wymagań, ambicji. Jedni muszą mieć 40m2 salonu, żeby mieć poczucie, że oto jest dom, innym do szczęścia potrzeba kawałek własnego ogródka i skromny przyzwoity domek. Suma sumarum, uważam, że od marzeń się zaczyna, tylko te marzenia trzeba skroić na miarę możliwości i wio z motyką na słońce! 
> Na koniec polecam artykuł z listopadowego muratora: http://muratordom.pl/biblioteka-mura...swiadczen,296/
> 
> oraz dziennik 'Troszkę Innego' http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C4%99-inny...


m2 to glowne zalozenie jesli chcemy w 200tys sie zmiescic.....

----------


## face

cichutko cos :smile: 
poczekamy na pana ns :tongue:

----------


## andrzej27

ja sie zastanawiam nad budową domu do ok 120 mkw z poddaszem uzytkowym działke już mam tak sobie mysle czy dam rade postawić ssz i wykonczyć parter w tych 200tys dam rade drzwi schody listwy podłogowe parapety cekolowanie malowanie robie sam

----------


## face

> ja sie zastanawiam nad budową domu do ok 120 mkw z poddaszem uzytkowym działke już mam tak sobie mysle czy dam rade postawić ssz i wykonczyć parter w tych 200tys dam rade drzwi schody listwy podłogowe parapety cekolowanie malowanie robie sam


zajrzyj strona 9 moj wpis :tongue: 
ogolnie przejrzyj watek i poczytaj wszelkie za i przeciw :smile: 

watek czytales?? jak wiecej niz polowe i sie postarasz samemu to z palcem w ..... na sufice :smile: 
beda checi - bedzie domek :smile: 
tylko doczytaj dobrze, abys wiedzial jakie przeszkody czekaja (min przy budowie z kredytem) i ile pracy wlozyc musisz swej :smile:

----------


## AgaKuba

*andrzej* wyszukaj projekt, zobacz czego ile potrzeba, porozglądaj się za materiałem gdzie taniej, poszukaj firmy-zobacz ile weźmie za robote. Przekalkuluj co dasz rade zrobić sam.
Polecam strone www.szukajfachowca.pl 
Ja uważam, ze możesz dać rade

----------


## kasia1981

dr_au zgadzam się prawie w 100% z twoim postem.
ja od początku zakładałam że przekroczę kosztorys.ale wiedziałam że będę mieć tą nadwyżkę kasy do pokrycia. biorąc kredyt pamiętałam o 2 zasadach. wysokość kredytu max 3 letnie dochody a rata max 25% miesięcznych dochodów i jak na razie śpię spokojnie. no ale nie każdy odkłada na budowę mieszkając z rodzicami, rodzeństwem, mężem i rocznym dzieckiem na 65m2.

----------


## Tomi78__

> *andrzej* wyszukaj projekt, zobacz czego ile potrzeba, porozglądaj się za materiałem gdzie taniej, poszukaj firmy-zobacz ile weźmie za robote. Przekalkuluj co dasz rade zrobić sam.
> Polecam strone www.szukajfachowca.pl 
> Ja uważam, ze możesz dać rade


A wy kiedy ruszacie?

----------


## AgaKuba

> A wy kiedy ruszacie?


My pod koniec roku kończymy  :smile:

----------


## RD2011

Dziś przeczytałam temat od 1 do ostatniej strony i podziwiam ZIELONY OGRÓD i jeszcze parę  Budujących swe domy.
A najważniejsze jest to , że tak normalnie  chcecie  się  dzielić swymi  doświadczeniami ! To bardzo pomaga.
A twórca wątku  Sadek niech zaczyna tak jak marzy!  Działek  budowlanych  można jeszcze poszukać np. w Agencji Nieruchomości Rolnych
Niektórzy mylą z Agencją Rynku Rolnego. Proszę  wejść na  gogle wpisać nazwę Agencja Nieruchomości Rolnych i wpisać swoje województwo
potem na stronie wyszukać sprzedaże - ogłoszenia o przetargach,a najlepiej to  zadzwonić do najbliższego Oddziału ANR i wypytać o ewentualne
przygotowania działek budowlanych do przetargu,czasami  można trafić na całkiem dobrą  działkę.
Trzymam kciuki za spełnienie zamierzeń !! Serdecznie pozdrawiam  Zielony ogród! Twoja  budowa bardzo ale to bardzo mi przypadła do gustu.
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich z tego  wątku, no a może " ns" troszkę  spuści z tonu.

----------


## Tomi78__

> My pod koniec roku kończymy


oooo moje niedopatrzenie :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

ja licze 3tys na gotowo za m2

----------


## AgaKuba

> oooo moje niedopatrzenie


Nie, to raczej moj brak czasu i pusty dziennik - niestety :/

----------


## face

> no ale nie każdy odkłada na budowę mieszkając z rodzicami, rodzeństwem, mężem i rocznym dzieckiem na 65m2.


za to wlasnie zazwyczaj im udaje sie wybudowac dom w zalozonej kwocie :smile: 
do tego odpada oplaty za wynajem itp - lepiej jakos wytrzymac te pare lat z rodzina w mieszkaniu aby miec wiekszy budzet :smile: 

powodzenia i wytrwalosci :smile:

----------


## miliarder

Zaglądam często na to forum, porady są na prawdę sensowne. Ja ruszam w końcu w tym roku na wiosnę. Domek 114mkw pow. całkowitej, stop podwieszany, dach dwuspadowy bez udziwnień. Mam gotówki 160tys i mam nadzieję się wyrobić. Namierzyłem majstra i razem będziemy stawiać ściany, dach robią górale. Myślicie, że realne jest zmieszczenie się w tej kwocie? wg moich wyliczeń przy systemie robięwszystkosam powinno starczyć.

----------


## miliarder

No i ile czasu myślicie zajmie mi samodzielna budowa?

----------


## face

> ja licze 3tys na gotowo za m2


to bedzie juz raczej domek luksus :smile: 

jesli przyjmiesz 2 tys i bedac stolarzem zrobisz sam stolarke (schody wewn, drzwi) to efekt bedzie zadziwiajaco dobry

----------


## andrzej27

> to bedzie juz raczej domek luksus
> 
> jesli przyjmiesz 2 tys i bedac stolarzem zrobisz sam stolarke (schody wewn, drzwi) to efekt bedzie zadziwiajaco dobry


ja licze razem meble rtv agd

----------


## face

> ja licze razem meble rtv agd


120 m2 x 3000 daje nam 360 tys zl

jesli to bedzie prosty brylowo budynek z prostym dachem
za taka kwote mozesz lezec na lezaku i patrzec jak budynek rosnie, przebierac w plytkach i wykonczeniach podlog po 150 zl/m2
zakupic sprzet smega i sie okaze ze na podjazd zostanie

ps - odbierz priv

----------


## face

> No i ile czasu myślicie zajmie mi samodzielna budowa?


jeden sezon SSO a w drugim wykonczyc powinienes - czyli do 2 lat jesli zdrowie i ekipy dopisza, mozesz sie spiac i zajmie to rok

co do kosztow to projekt by sie przydal

----------


## ann i pawel

> Zaglądam często na to forum, porady są na prawdę sensowne. Ja ruszam w końcu w tym roku na wiosnę. Domek 114mkw pow. całkowitej, stop podwieszany, dach dwuspadowy bez udziwnień. Mam gotówki 160tys i mam nadzieję się wyrobić. Namierzyłem majstra i razem będziemy stawiać ściany, dach robią górale. Myślicie, że realne jest zmieszczenie się w tej kwocie? wg moich wyliczeń przy systemie robięwszystkosam powinno starczyć.No i ile czasu myślicie zajmie mi samodzielna budowa?


 szczerze mówiąc to czarno to widzę... może lepiej dobrać kredytu... to i tak super start...160 tyś to bardzo dużo, ale myślę, że w tej kwocie to formalności i SSZ, może z instalacjami bo dom nie duży...ale wykończeniówka chyba zostanie...

----------


## tenia50

przeczytalam z wypiekami na policzkach

moj szalas juz w SSO 
Zalozylam na samym wejsciu,ze wydam na niego 2500zl za m2 - zaznaczam budowy nie tknelam nawet palcem,bo nie mam takich mozliwosci, buduje na odleglosc. 
Niestety projekty gotowe maja to do siebie,ze lubia byc zmieniane w trakcie budowy a to wiaze sie z kosztami. 
Na dzien dzisiejszy jak zamkne sie w 3000zl za m2 to bedzie sukces.

Powiem jeszcze tak, nigdy nie odwazylabym  sie budowac na kredyt, ci ktorzy to robia sa naprawde odwazni.
Mysle , ale to jest tylko moje myslenie,ze lepiej poczekac uskladac troche  gotowki i dopiero zaczac budowe. 

Jak wygospodaruje wiecej czasu, to napisze ile mnie kosztowaly poszczegolne etapy budowy - buduje oczywiscie deweloper.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

tenia50,zdecydowalas sie budowac z deweloperem nie znajac kosztow/ceny?niepojete  :ohmy: 





> Mysle , ale to jest tylko moje myslenie,ze lepiej poczekac uskladac troche gotowki i dopiero zaczac budowe.


wiesz,ja tez jestem przeciwniczka kredytow,ale ludzie je biora na 20-30 lat,wiec sobie teraz wobraz ile by musieli czekac,zeby uskladac na budowe......

----------


## ann i pawel

> Powiem jeszcze tak, nigdy nie odwazylabym  sie budowac na kredyt, ci ktorzy to robia sa naprawde odwazni.
> Mysle , ale to jest tylko moje myslenie,ze lepiej poczekac uskladac troche  gotowki i dopiero zaczac budowe. 
> .


 poczekać...na co...aż ceny wzrosną...w tym zbieraniu to człowieka starość może zastać...mi się wydaje, że zaczynać...ceny nieruchomości od dawna idą w górę....jakby coś można sprzedać i zyskać....a często jest tak że jak się zacznie to i się jakoś pomału skończy...a jak się zbiera i zbiera to się tylko całe życie marzy...

----------


## miliarder

Formalności mam już za sobą, ogrodzenie w 70%, podjazd, oraz całe drzewo na dach. Nie próżnowałem przez ostatnie 2lata. No i blaszak sam stawiałem z wybrakowanej blachy-koszt 250zł.

----------


## miliarder

projekt to ten http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...7-wrb1151.aspx

----------


## face

> Formalności mam już za sobą, ogrodzenie w 70%, podjazd, oraz całe drzewo na dach. Nie próżnowałem przez ostatnie 2lata. No i blaszak sam stawiałem z wybrakowanej blachy-koszt 250zł.


na stan deweloperski te 160 tys przy tym projekcie wystarczy
podsumuj wydatki na material i robocizne - zobacz ile sam zrobisz - moze zostanie cos jeszcze

----------


## niktspecjalny

> projekt to ten http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...7-wrb1151.aspx


Bardzo dużo chcesz wykonać sam i bardzo dużo materiałów masz i oszczędności także nie małe niektóre formalności pozałatwiane ,to dom taki postawisz i jeszcze ci trochę zostanie.


pzdr.

----------


## face

> Jak wygospodaruje wiecej czasu, to napisze ile mnie kosztowaly poszczegolne etapy budowy - buduje oczywiscie deweloper.


wiec juz wiesz gdzie Twoje min 500zl/m2 a moze ze 100 badz 200 i wiecej :smile:

----------


## Havena

> My pod koniec roku kończymy


Uzupelnij dziennik  :smile: 

Dla niektorych ludzi kredyt jest jedyna forma mobilizacji do oszczedzania - rate trzeba zaplacic, nie ma bata... A inaczej, to sie pieniadze rozchodza - na przyjemnosci, podroze. I to nie wazne, ile sie zarabia. Powiedzialabym nawet, ze im kto wiecej zarabia, tym wieksze ma potrzeby  :wink:

----------


## tenia50

> tenia50,zdecydowalas sie budowac z deweloperem nie znajac kosztow/ceny?niepojete 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wiesz,ja tez jestem przeciwniczka kredytow,ale ludzie je biora na 20-30 lat,wiec sobie teraz wobraz ile by musieli czekac,zeby uskladac na budowe......


no wiesz zebym ja wczesniej trafila na to forum, to ja bym inaczej rozwiazala te sprawe, tymczasem totalna porazka
i konca nie widac




> poczekać...na co...aż ceny wzrosną...w tym zbieraniu to człowieka starość może zastać...mi się wydaje, że zaczynać...ceny nieruchomości od dawna idą w górę....jakby coś można sprzedać i zyskać....a często jest tak że jak się zacznie to i się jakoś pomału skończy...a jak się zbiera i zbiera to się tylko całe życie marzy...


 ja podeszlam do tego inaczej, zalozylam ze wybuduje dom, i przez lata gromadzilam gotowke,nie z pensji , poprostu kazdy nadprogramowy pieniadz byl inwwestowany i pomnazal sie - ale duzo by o tym trzeba mowic




> wiec juz wiesz gdzie Twoje min 500zl/m2 a moze ze 100 badz 200 i wiecej


 dobrze bedzie jesli sie w takiej kwocie zamknie



> Uzupelnij dziennik 
> 
> Dla niektorych ludzi kredyt jest jedyna forma mobilizacji do oszczedzania - rate trzeba zaplacic, nie ma bata... A inaczej, to sie pieniadze rozchodza - na przyjemnosci, podroze. I to nie wazne, ile sie zarabia. Powiedzialabym nawet, ze im kto wiecej zarabia, tym wieksze ma potrzeby


no tak sporo racji - ale jak pomysle ze z 200tys robi sie 600tys to mi sie wlos jezy

----------


## miliarder

> na stan deweloperski te 160 tys przy tym projekcie wystarczy
> podsumuj wydatki na material i robocizne - zobacz ile sam zrobisz - moze zostanie cos jeszcze


Podsumowywałem już nie raz i wychodzi, że wystarczy. Tylko, że wiadomo jak to jest z domowymi wyliczeniami, czasem można sobie nimi wytrzeć wiecie co.
Jestem zdecydowany na budowę bez kredytu, dlatego wybrałem ten projekt, spełnia nasze oczekiwania, jest tani w budowie no i nie zajmuje dużo miejsca na działce.
Jak to będzie w praktyce dowiem się niebawem. Ewentualny kredyt też nie będzie porażką, ale celem moim jest budowa bez pomocy banku.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## RadziejS

> Podsumowywałem już nie raz i wychodzi, że wystarczy. Tylko, że wiadomo jak to jest z domowymi wyliczeniami, czasem można sobie nimi wytrzeć wiecie co.
> Jestem zdecydowany na budowę bez kredytu, dlatego wybrałem ten projekt, spełnia nasze oczekiwania, jest tani w budowie no i nie zajmuje dużo miejsca na działce.
> Jak to będzie w praktyce dowiem się niebawem. Ewentualny kredyt też nie będzie porażką, ale celem moim jest budowa bez pomocy banku.
> Pozdrawiam.


Fajny ten domek. Wydaje się tani i prosty w budowie. Gdy ja budowałem, najwięcej kasy poszło na dach (ok. 40k PLN) i na sprawy papierkowe - to najbardziej boli, bo wydajesz kupę kasy a mało widać. Wg mnie masz b.duże szanse, żeby w tej kwocie wybudować stan deweloperski, może nawet sporo wykończyć, jak mądrze podejdziesz do budowy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Dziś przeczytałam temat od 1 do ostatniej strony i podziwiam ZIELONY OGRÓD i jeszcze parę  Budujących swe domy.
> A najważniejsze jest to , że tak normalnie  chcecie  się  dzielić swymi  doświadczeniami ! To bardzo pomaga.
> A twórca wątku  Sadek niech zaczyna tak jak marzy!  Działek  budowlanych  można jeszcze poszukać np. w Agencji Nieruchomości Rolnych
> Niektórzy mylą z Agencją Rynku Rolnego. Proszę  wejść na  gogle wpisać nazwę Agencja Nieruchomości Rolnych i wpisać swoje województwo
> potem na stronie wyszukać sprzedaże - ogłoszenia o przetargach,a najlepiej to  zadzwonić do najbliższego Oddziału ANR i wypytać o ewentualne
> przygotowania działek budowlanych do przetargu,czasami  można trafić na całkiem dobrą  działkę.
> Trzymam kciuki za spełnienie zamierzeń !! Serdecznie pozdrawiam  Zielony ogród! Twoja  budowa bardzo ale to bardzo mi przypadła do gustu.
> Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich z tego  wątku, no a może " ns" troszkę  spuści z tonu.


dziękuję za pozdrowienia

pamietam, że jak usiłowałam jakos odnaleźć sie na tym forum, szukałam kogoś kto buduje coś podobnego jak my. wtedy stwierdziłam, że ma jacyś nie z tej półki jesteśmy, biedaki, bo wszyscy takie chaty budują, że nie ma tu czego szukać. Polska jest jednak bogatym krajym, bo zwykli np. Niemcy czy Anglicy takich domów nie maja...

----------


## miliarder

> Fajny ten domek. Wydaje się tani i prosty w budowie. Gdy ja budowałem, najwięcej kasy poszło na dach (ok. 40k PLN) i na sprawy papierkowe - to najbardziej boli, bo wydajesz kupę kasy a mało widać. Wg mnie masz b.duże szanse, żeby w tej kwocie wybudować stan deweloperski, może nawet sporo wykończyć, jak mądrze podejdziesz do budowy.


Planuję założyć specjalny notatnik i zapisywać wszystkie wydatki.
Teraz próbujemy z Ż zrobić wstępne porównanie cen+transport materiałów na fundamenty. Transportr czasem jest w cenie kosmos i tanie materiały po podliczeniu wychodzą drożej niż gdzie indziej. Może macie jakieś podpowiedzi dotyczące takich kalkulacji?

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> dziękuję za pozdrowienia
> 
> pamietam, że jak usiłowałam jakos odnaleźć sie na tym forum, szukałam kogoś kto buduje coś podobnego jak my. wtedy stwierdziłam, że ma jacyś nie z tej półki jesteśmy, biedaki, bo wszyscy takie chaty budują, że nie ma tu czego szukać. Polska jest jednak bogatym krajym, bo zwykli np. Niemcy czy Anglicy takich domów nie maja...


na stronach pracowni projektowych ludzie prowadza dzienniki budowy
i zdziwilabys sie ile ludzi buduje takie male domy,a nawet i mniejsze
a co ciekawe takie domy praktycznie w ogole nie trafiaja do odsprzedazy,
trzepe rynek nieruchomosci juz ladnych kilkanascie miesiecy i mozna znalesc os ok 120 metrow plus garaz,ale ceny sa porownywalne do domow 180-200 metrow
to wszystko wskazuje,ze inwestorzy wybierajacy takie male projekty,sa z nich zadowoleni

----------


## face

o beton pytaj w betoniarniach z transportem, jesli nie zalezy na rachunku probuj negocjowac abys placil cene netto

poszukaj rzetelnego skladu w okolicy oferujacego konkurencyjne ceny - z reguly transport do ok 50 km jest gratis

radze rozejrzec sie i zakupic cala potrzebna na budowe stal i materialy na sciany - zaczyna sie sezon i moga podrozec, koniunktora w budownictwie wychodzi ze stagnacji

mozesz podac lokalizacje budowy??

znalazlem cos takiego:
http://allegro.pl/pustak-max-markowi...397377143.html
http://allegro.zumi.pl/pustak-max-1-...388076850.html

cena jest ok, zawiera transport - nie wiem jak z jakoscia

----------


## RD2011

Witaj Zielony Ogród ! Czytam i zapisuję w ten sposób chcę  przygotować się  do budowy domku, jeszcze masę pracy ,ale  najważniejsze
że jest to forum. Chcę  budować domek taki jak Twój lub podobny , gdyż chcę mieć  garaż. Kocham zieleń - ogród, a Twój jest piękny.
Wydanie masy pieniędzy - ponad  miarę , by coś pokazać , to u mnie nie  wchodzi w grę.Dlatego lubię Twój domek. Pozdrawiam !

----------


## miliarder

Stal już mam. Kupiłem w zeszłym roku. Jestem z południa Polski. Mam już na oku producenta, postanowiliśmy kupić w przyszłym miesiącu bloczki. Na razie mam wolne 20tys. Reszta dopiero dostępna w maju. Lokaty mi się zachciało.

----------


## face

> na stronach pracowni projektowych ludzie prowadza dzienniki budowy
> i zdziwilabys sie ile ludzi buduje takie male domy,a nawet i mniejsze
> a co ciekawe takie domy praktycznie w ogole nie trafiaja do odsprzedazy,
> trzepe rynek nieruchomosci juz ladnych kilkanascie miesiecy i mozna znalesc os ok 120 metrow plus garaz,ale ceny sa porownywalne do domow 180-200 metrow
> to wszystko wskazuje,ze inwestorzy wybierajacy takie male projekty,sa z nich zadowoleni


po prostu ludzie zadaja sobie pytanie po co dom o pow 180-200 m2 gdy dzieci z niego wyfruna
dla 2 osob w wieku 50-60 lat wystarczy czesc domu o powierzchni 60-70 m2, zostaja puste sypilanie, 1 wolna lazienka, z ktorej sie prawie nie korzysta
fakt wpadnie ktos na wekend lub na wakacje jest gdzie zmiescic gosci, tylko ze takze trzeba to ogrzac, posprzatac i dbac o wolne i puste przestrzenie

----------


## miliarder

Co do jakości to właśnie tu jest prolem, muszę zrobić wywiad wśród budujących znajomych. Niestety wielu buduje z deweloperem i nie wiem na ile te opinie będą wiarygodne. Kolega brał od tego producenta i mówi, że jakość ok, ale to było 4lata temu.

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> trzepe rynek nieruchomosci juz ladnych kilkanascie miesiecy i mozna znalesc os ok 120 metrow plus garaz,ale ceny sa porownywalne do domow 180-200 metrow
> to wszystko wskazuje,ze inwestorzy wybierajacy takie male projekty,sa z nich zadowoleni


Potwierdzam obserwację z rynki nieruchomości, ale identyczny mechanizm istnieje również w ofercie deweloperów (małe domy w wyższej cenie za m2, niż duże). Moim zdaniem to trochę bardziej skomplikowane zjawisko i przypomina trochę rynek samochodów. 

Płacisz w pierwszej kolejności za dom, dopiero w drugiej za to, czy on jest duży, czy mały. Jeżeli by narysować wykres, to obniżanie wielkości domu do pewnego momentu wprost przekłada się na cenę, później wykres zaczyna się wypłaszczać. Ma to uzasadnienie z jednej strony w tym, że zmniejszenie powierzchni domu nie przekłada się wprost na cenę (pisaliśmy o tym). Z drugiej w tym, że kupując mały dom nadal kupujesz dom  :wink: .

Natomiast niewątpliwie dom dostosowany do potrzeb i możliwości jest sto razy lepszym rozwiązaniem niż dom, gdzie inwestor przeszacował jedno lub drugie. Znam kilka osób, które narzekają, że mają za duże domy.  Nie chodzi o koszty utrzymania, ani o to, że utknęli z budową, ale o to, że summa summarum równie wygodne byłoby coś mniejszego i nie było się sensu tak męczyć przy budowie czy ze sprzątaniem.  W każdym razie stwierdzają, że "następny dom będzie na pewno mniejszy".

Ponieważ jestem na etapie koncepcji, są to dosyć niepokojące dla mnie głosy, choć i tak zredukowałem powierzchnię o jakieś 20 % w stosunku do pierwotnych zamierzeń. W każdym razie architekt dostał wytyczne cięcia powierzchni przy zachowaniu funkcji. Ciekawym ile mu ostatecznie wyjdzie.

----------


## Havena

> po prostu ludzie zadaja sobie pytanie po co dom o pow 180-200 m2 gdy dzieci z niego wyfruna


Skad masz taka pewnosc? Chyba wielu mlodych ludzi zaklada rodziny i gniezdzi sie z rodzicami i dziecmi na xx metrach. Moze nasze dzieci tez nie beda chcialy wyfrunac po dojsciu do pelnoletnosci czy tez zakonczeniu edukacji?  :wink:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

bo tutaj bardzo duza role odgrywaja marzenia,ktore nie maja poparcia doswiadczeniem
czlowiek buduje,ale nie bardzo rozumie co

----------


## dr_au

> bo tutaj bardzo duza role odgrywaja marzenia,ktore nie maja poparcia doswiadczeniem
> czlowiek buduje,ale nie bardzo rozumie co


Chyba rzeczywiście o to chodzi  :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## Havena

> byc moze,gdyby rodzice zbudowali zamiast tego jednego dwa male domki,chetnie by sie do tego drugiego wyprowadzili


Takich rodzicow ze swieca szukac  :wink: 
Taniej wyjdzie jeden duzy niz dwa male, niestety...

----------


## dr_au

> Takich rodzicow ze swieca szukac 
> Taniej wyjdzie jeden duzy niz dwa male, niestety...


Ale dwóch małych nie trzeba budowac od razu  :wink: .

----------


## face

> Skad masz taka pewnosc? Chyba wielu mlodych ludzi zaklada rodziny i gniezdzi sie z rodzicami i dziecmi na xx metrach. Moze nasze dzieci tez nie beda chcialy wyfrunac po dojsciu do pelnoletnosci czy tez zakonczeniu edukacji?


uwazam ze jest to kwestia podejscia do zycia dzieci i rodzicow - rozumiem gniezdzic sie np 5 lat w trakcie ktorych buduje wlasny dom, rozumiem poswiecenia i gniezdzenie aby osiagnac jakis cel i korzysc poprzez to
fakt ze nie kazdy ma mozliwosci....ale to zalezy glownie od ludzi ich uporu w dazeniu do swojego zycia

ja zakladam prosto - jedno zostaje w domu, dostaje poddasze dla siebie i musi sie pogodzic zamieszkaniem z rodzicami, wspolna kuchnia jadalnia i salonem ale musi splacic drugie dziecko w pewnej kwocie, np w kwocie budowy takiego domu w SSZ (zakladam ze drugie dostaje dzialke od nas)
jak sie nie podoba to wypad na swoje - mocny kop w 4 litery pomoze wziac sie za zycie a nie wegetowac bez pomyslu i celu

----------


## Zielony ogród

czasami buduje sie większe domy aby pomieścic jakieś rzeczy - przedmioty, ciuchy, jakieś zbierane od lat graty. 1m2 domu to są dwa tysiące zł. zamiast  na tych drogocennych metrach trzymać np. stare ciuchy, wole te pare tysięcy zaoszczedzone na mniejszej garderobie wydac na nowe ciuchy, a stare zawsze wyrzucać.

----------


## pepe2009

> ja zakladam prosto - jedno zostaje w domu, dostaje poddasze dla siebie i musi sie pogodzic zamieszkaniem z rodzicami, wspolna kuchnia jadalnia i salonem ale musi splacic drugie dziecko w pewnej kwocie, np w kwocie budowy takiego domu w SSZ (zakladam ze drugie dostaje dzialke od nas)
> jak sie nie podoba to wypad na swoje - mocny kop w 4 litery pomoze wziac sie za zycie a nie wegetowac bez pomyslu i celu


o kurcze to 100 razy bardziej wolałbym być tym drugim dzieckiem ( dostaje dom w SSZ, działkę... a brat/siostra nie dość, że ma wizję mieszkania przez całe życie z rodziną z rodzicami to jeszcze mnie spłaca)   :wink:   współczuję....

----------


## face

> o kurcze to 100 razy bardziej wolałbym być tym drugim dzieckiem ( dostaje dom w SSZ, działkę... a brat/siostra nie dość, że ma wizję mieszkania przez całe życie z rodziną z rodzicami to jeszcze mnie spłaca)    współczuję....


przepraszam ale proporcje rowne:
jedno ma stary dom i dzialke i ma drugiemu dac np 100-120 tys
drugie od nas dostaje dzialke a od brata/siostry 100-120 tys
oboje start maja taki sam

tak mu zle ze dostaje dom i dzialke?? ze mieszka z rodzicami co placa rachunki - a on nie zapiepsza przy budowie i jeszcze odlozy??strasznie mu zle...rzeczywiscie normalnie...nooo...zyc sie nie da....ze mu rodzice dziecka przypilnuja, ze wraca z roboty i obiad jest...ze odciety od rodzicow plyta zelbetowa, ze ma 2 sypialnie do dyspozycji i lazienke...ze w kuchni sie spotka z rodzicami badz na korytarzu...a najgorsze to spotkania przy kominku w salonie...straszne to wszystko

alez to wymaga poswiecen....rodzice tez wiecznie zyc nie beda....
zeby wszyscy tak zle mieli :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

czasy się zmieniły, rodzice też chcą mieć spokój a nie wnuki na co dzień bawić, średnia wieku sie wydłużyła, dzieci dłuugo musza czekac na śmierć rodziców; nie chciałabym komuś układać zycia jeszcze zanim ten ktoś dorosnie.
już ten przykład przytaczałam: moja kuzynka mieszka z rodzicami z litości, bo oni dla niej piętro budowali i nie ma sumienia ich zostawić. nie zniosłabym tego, wkońcu to tylko dom. Dlaczego dom ma reżyserować komuś życie? Nie zrobiłaby tego własnemu dziecku. Niech jest wolne. Jak będę chciała, to pomogę, ale w sposób nie ograniczający jego wolności.

----------


## face

ja nie bede nikogo zmuszal, zebym zle zrozumiany nie zostal - taka opcje rozwazam i dzieci beda mialy ja do rozpatrzenia i same sobie maja uzgodnic co ktore chce i czy chce
jesli sie im nie spodoba to droga wolna - to ma byc ich ewentualne zabezpieczenie i ulatwienie startu zyciowego z ktorego korzystac nie musza wcale
nie spodoba sie im takie rozwiazanie to luzna dzialke shandluje i dostana kase oraz blogoslawienstwo

----------


## Zielony ogród

oczywiście masz rację, tez bym chciała od rodziców cos dostać chociazby po to aby to sprzedać. ale widocznie  miałeś więcej niz 200 tys, skoro wystarczyło jeszcze na piętro dla dziecka i działkę dodatkową. gdybym miała kasę, tez kupiłabym działkę na "zaś". ale cały czas wracam do tematu - dylematy człowieka, który ma tylko 200 tys. i nie chce tej kwoty  przekroczyc z róznych względów

----------


## face

> oczywiście masz rację, tez bym chciała od rodziców cos dostać chociazby po to aby to sprzedać. ale widocznie  miałeś więcej niz 200 tys, skoro wystarczyło jeszcze na piętro dla dziecka i działkę dodatkową.


to nie tak ze pietro jest dla dziecka, zbudowane z mysla ze ktores z dzieci w nim kiedys zamieszka na stale- mamy maly domek - taki w sam raz na dzisiejsze i przyszle potrzeby - jak pisalem z poddaszem uzytkowym na nim spora wykonczona i wyposazona lazienka(12m2) ktora glownie sluzy za suszarnie i 2 sypialnie jedna 17m2 druga 23 m2 - to jest dla dzieci
na parterze czesc dzienna, lazienka i sypialnia w ktorej spimy - koszt calkowity juz podawalem - 260 tys z umeblowaniem

dzialki wolnej nie posiadamy, jednak mamy zamiar zakupic - nawet mamy na oku fajna rolna, o powierzchni 40 arow, ktora mozemy nabyc za przyslowiowe grosze
dzialka przy drodze asfaltowej, 3 km od centrum miasteczka, woda gaz i prad przy dzialce
chcemy ja zakupic i powoli odrolnic oraz w miare mozliwosci finansowych uzbroic - tak na przyszlosc bedzie w sam raz - takie sa plany ktore zycie moze zweryfikowac, ale po to sa plany aby je w zycie wprowadzac

----------


## Zielony ogród

też uważam, że fajna działka tanio kupiona to dobra lokata. 
pytalismy naszej córki, co zrobi z naszą działka i domkiem jak juz nas nie będzie. odpowiedziała, że nie sprzeda i że będzie na wakacje przyjeżdżała, a na emeryturze tu zamieszka....  któż wie, co nas w przyszłości czeka. ale posiadanie choćby skrawka ziemi daje poczucie większego bezpieczeństwa, to chyba taka nasza narodowa cecha.

----------


## face

dzialki sa dobrymi inwestycjami :smile: 
moja mama zakupila w 98 roku, w miejscowosci w ktorej mieszkamy 17 ar budowlanych za 20 tys zl z wylanymi fundamentami i waznym pozwoleniem na budowe :smile: 

a znam przypadek z miejscowosci x dzialka rolna, prawie hektar ziemi, z widokiem na jezioro, poludniowy stok, blisko las ktora poszla za 500 tys zl - w sredniej cenie ara budowlanego - dodam ze dla zwyklego smiertelnika bez poteznej gotowki(i znajomosci) bez mozliwosci odrolnienia i uzbrojenia - najblizszy slup elektryczny to km, ze o wodzie i kanalizacji nie wspomne

pan ktory nabyl ta dzialke mial dzialki okoliczne, prawie 3 ha, po transakcji ma 4ha w jednym kawalku i musi miec wtyki i czuc biznes skoro tyle sam zaproponowal

----------


## andrzej27

za 200 tys może byc słabo postawić i wykończyć

----------


## andrzej27

śpią wszyscy?

----------


## Sławek...

...andrzej, pytasz bo oczekujesz jakiegoś komentarza do tego co napisałeś?  :wink:

----------


## face

> za 200 tys może byc słabo postawić i wykończyć


moze byc slabawo - ale Ty masz ochote i fach aby zrobic samemu pare z drozszych robot, do tego jak chcesz wykonczyc tylko parter

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> ...andrzej, pytasz bo oczekujesz jakiegoś komentarza do tego co napisałeś?


 spac nie moze przez te 200 tysiecy...
a teraz nas pobudzil i poszedl sobie.... :wink:

----------


## andrzej27

nikogo niema???????????????????????

----------


## fenix2

> nikogo niema???????????????????????


Niema.  :wink:

----------


## Tomi78__

niema, bo nieda sie za 200tys :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

może wszyscy budują

----------


## niktspecjalny

Komu chcecie zostawić swoje domki.....????Przecież my wybudowaliśmy te domy dla naszych .........właśnie dla kogo?Mały domek wybudowałem dla.....?????Duży domek wybudowałem dla?.........dla kogo.....?DLA IDEI???

----------


## Tomi78__

Dla Plusa, albo Ery... :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

ja buduje dla rozrywki

----------


## face

ja w pomaranczy temace :smile: ..niestety kiedys idea... :tongue:

----------


## Tomi78__

Drugi dom bym na 100% za 200tys zbudował  :smile:

----------


## rysiek567

Witam mam 24 lata  jak kazdy chce po jakims czasie mieszkania z ojcami chce miec cos malego ale swojego 
CO CHCE ZROBIC
- chce postawic dom dla mnie i mojej przyszłej zony  dom o wymiarach 8x9m z niewielkim poddaszem do pózniejszego wykonczenia lub dom parterowy chodzi o to aby zmiescic sie w kwocie200- 220zł   chodzi mi o dom gotowy do wprowadzenia sie  na parter zeby zamieszkac( NA POCZATEK LAZIENKA KUCHNIA POKUJ wykonczyc umeblowac ) 
dom chce budowac etapami przez 3 lata 
1 to stan surowy zamkniety z dachem
2 instalacje woda prad itp i czesc wykonczenia 
3 reszta wykonczenia  +meble
CO MAM
- dzaiłka szer 26x 70m
- mam 80 tys w gotówce  do rozpoczecia uzbieram jeszcez ze 20 tys czyli 100bede mial
-prace stała 4tys  na reke 
-panna praca 1.5 tys zł na reke 
-mieszkamy z rodzicami  dopuki nie wykonczymy domu rocznie ok 50 tys zł moglibysmy odłozyc oszczedzajac
-jezeli by nie starczyło myslalem o kredycie 50 tys
JAKI DOM
-dom o wymiarach 8x9 m + poddasze ok 40 m ale do puzniejszego wykonczenia czyli razem 110m2
- 3 etapy przez 3 lata 
w pierwszym 100 tys          w drugim  60tys         w trzecim  60tys

MAM PYTANIE CZY TO JEST REALNE
czy poczekac  te 2 lata jeszcze i dysponujac kwata ok 200 tys wtedy rozpoczac budowe 
podkreslam nie chce budowac willi z basenem tyklo normalny dom  dla dwojga osób w przyszłosci niedlugiej napewno dzieci  czyli max 4-5  osoby  
narazie szukam projektu  dom prosty z dachem  2 spadowym

----------


## Tomi78__

jesli sie bedziesz trzymal swojego planu, nie ulegal pokusie powiekszania i ulepszania, nie slucha wujków dobra rada, to realne :smile:

----------


## face

*rysiek567*
czytaj posty :smile: glowe masz na karku, przemysl i dzialaj :smile: 

proponuje:

1 rok - planowanie budowy, zakup materialu na SSO)
2 rok - postawic SSO
3 rok - instalacje i wykonczenia do stanu deweloperskiego + wykonczenie parteru

----------


## face

> Drugi dom bym na 100% za 200tys zbudował


nam sie  rowniez udalo :smile:  - drugi troche wiekszy :tongue:

----------


## rysiek567

dodam jeszcze ze moge liczyc na pomoc rodziców i znajomych jezeli chodzi o wykonczenie tynki gipsy itp 
no i to ze mieszkam na wsi pracowałem przy budowlance 2 lata pojecie mam o tym tez  duzo prac fizycznych zrobie sam z pomoca rodziny braci  np fudamenty lawe  wstawie okna dzwi  umiem sam te rzeczy

podesle przykladowy projekt domu który biore pod uwage  w tej chwili

no i jeszcze pytanie czy to realne  przez 3 lata i  lepiej w mojej sytuacji budowac z poddaszem czy parterowy chodzi o cene  bo wiadomo poddasze to wiecej schodów wykonczyc pozniej tez trzeba   dach wiecek kosztuje

----------


## face

> no i jeszcze pytanie czy to realne  przez 3 lata i  lepiej w mojej sytuacji budowac z poddaszem czy parterowy chodzi o cene  bo wiadomo poddasze to wiecej schodów wykonczyc pozniej tez trzeba   dach wiecek kosztuje


dach kosztuje tyle samo albo mniej - za to jego ocieplenie i wykonczenie...- z tym bywa roznie

poddasze czy parter - to powinien byc Twoj wybor

ja bym proponowal co s z poddaszem - ale wykonczyc i zamieszkac parter a w miare mozliwosci wykonczyc poddasze - w sam raz dla pociech przyszlych

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

sie tak zastanawiam,dlaczego nigdy nie pada propozycja budowy domu z plaskim dachem,albo z prawie plaskim
przeciez niekiedy plan zgospodarowania pozwala,a z tego co czytam,sa to oszczednosci na poziomie 30% jezeli chodzi o dach

----------


## Zielony ogród

gdybym miała działke nad morzem, na 100% budowałabym płaski nowoczesny. Na głębokiej wiosce nie wtapiałoby sie to w otoczenie.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

rozumiem
natomiast tak wspomnialam,bo ten argument zdaje sie nie wystapil w temacie zbijania kosztow

----------


## RadziejS

> dodam jeszcze ze moge liczyc na pomoc rodziców i znajomych jezeli chodzi o wykonczenie tynki gipsy itp 
> no i to ze mieszkam na wsi pracowałem przy budowlance 2 lata pojecie mam o tym tez  duzo prac fizycznych zrobie sam z pomoca rodziny braci  np fudamenty lawe  wstawie okna dzwi  umiem sam te rzeczy
> 
> podesle przykladowy projekt domu który biore pod uwage  w tej chwili
> 
> no i jeszcze pytanie czy to realne  przez 3 lata i  lepiej w mojej sytuacji budowac z poddaszem czy parterowy chodzi o cene  bo wiadomo poddasze to wiecej schodów wykonczyc pozniej tez trzeba   dach wiecek kosztuje


Rychu, miałem podobną sytuację i mieszkam  :smile: . Cz parter czy poddasze - wg mnie to trzeba analizować tylko ze względu na własny charakter i na własne potrzeby, a nie pod względem kosztów. Koszty mogą różnić się nieznacznie. Z poddaszem można 8x9m domek wybudować i będzie wystarczający, parter musi być większy. Ale parter nie musi mieć stropu, schodów - dlatego uważam, że koszty będą podobne, kieruj się swoimi potrzebami - czy chcesz mieszkać na jednym poziomie czy na dwóch. I jedno i drugie ma zady i walety  :wink: .

Mając 100k możesz spokojnie postawić SSO/SSZ - jeśli chcesz oszczędzać to dach możesz na początek pokryć tylko papą, a docelowe pokrycie zrobić później (ale ostrzegam, później łatwiej wydać na meble niż zająć się dachem jeśli ten, nie przecieka i spełnia swoją funkcję  :smile:  ). Możesz też ocieplić dom styropianem własnymi siłami, a baranka wykończeniowego zrobić później. Możesz też zrezygnować z ocieplenia jeśli zrobisz ścianę 1W. Jeśli chodzi o okna to bierz z montażem, będziesz miał gwarancję i niższy vat. Nie wiem ile pochłonie Ci papierologia, przygotowanie działki itp, ale jeśli chodzi o wymienione przez Ciebie etapy, to ta kasa powinna starczyć. Jeśli chcesz poświęcić te trzy lata i możesz pracować przy budowie po pracy plus w soboty, to jest to do zrobienia. Ja miałem 3 lata wyjęte z życiorysu, ale teraz cieszę się wolnością.

----------


## Havena

> sie tak zastanawiam,dlaczego nigdy nie pada propozycja budowy domu z plaskim dachem,


Przy tych sniegach chyba plaski dach nie za bardzo?
Patrzac na moj taras nad garazem dochodze do wniosku, ze trzeba wlozyc naprawde duzo pieniedzy, zeby taki dach byl porzadny i nie przeciekal...

----------


## Havena

> Ty masz zaprojektowany zdaje sie taras na tym dachu?


Tak. Odwodnienie systemowe nawet takiego malego kawalka jest strasznie drogie...
Moze faktycznie nie widzialam ciekawego projektu domu z plaskim dachem. Teraz kojarzy mi sie z domem-kostka, ktrody byl popularny chyba w latach siedemdziesiatych. Wiekszosc znajomych z kostek narzeka, ze im przeciekaja te dachy, stad moja opinia. Byc moze maja niestarannie wykonane pokrycie.
Twoj domek interesuja mnie coraz bardziej, szkoda, ze nie mozesz pokazac  :wink:

----------


## andrzej27

ktoś kiedyś pisał że ssz to 50% kosztów to chyba lekka przesada

----------


## rysiek567

witam tak jak wczoraj pisałem przedstawiam wam projekt domu który mi sie podoba  chciałbym cos takiego postawic 
 no ewentualne zmiany boki wyzej podbudowanie dach na kalenicy nizej  no ale cos w takim stylu 
 to dom z poddaszem projekt  naszej stronki  pod nazwa USTRONNY MURATOR C32
oto link  

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y=6&x=17&nr=55

jest jesczcze inny projekt 
MURATOR C198S

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...=11&x=34&nr=92 cos w takim stylu 
moze bardzie j ten co tu przedstawiam z poddaszem  byl by ok 
wiadomo projekty te maja ruzne udoskonalenia ale ja bez tych zadnych udoskonalen tylko chodzi mi o bryłe domu cos w takim stylu
co o tym sadzicie

----------


## rysiek567

PROSZE ODCZEKAC 5SEKUND I WŁOCZY SIE ZDJECIA  DOMÓW i szczegóły projektu

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> ktoś kiedyś pisał że ssz to 50% kosztów to chyba lekka przesada


 bylo po drodze wyjasniane skad sie biora takie wyliczenia i jak te procentowe udzialy roznych etapow moga sie zmieniac i od czego to zalezy...

----------


## andrzej27

> bylo po drodze wyjasniane skad sie biora takie wyliczenia i jak te procentowe udzialy roznych etapow moga sie zmieniac i od czego to zalezy...


aty wybudowałaś dom?

----------


## face

*rysiek567* ten pierwszy bedzie tanszy w budowie i to sporo

----------


## Tomi78__

sam bym chetnie drugi zaczał  :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> sam bym chetnie drugi zaczał


zadnego nie skonczylam tak naprawde
kobieta zmienna jest

a wiec sprzedawaj budowe i do dziela  :rotfl:

----------


## andrzej27

> *rysiek567* ten pierwszy bedzie tanszy w budowie i to sporo


a za ile myslisz wybudować ten dom projekt murator c32?

----------


## face

ciezko wycenic na oko

domek jest prosty w budowie, o prostym wnetrzu, dach 2 spadowy....

przyjmujac ok 1400-1500zl/m2 dla wykonania stanu deweloperskiego wychodzi ok 210-225 tys bez wkladu pracy wlasnej

----------


## andrzej27

> ciezko wycenic na oko
> 
> domek jest prosty w budowie, o prostym wnetrzu, dach 2 spadowy....
> 
> przyjmujac ok 1400-1500zl/m2 dla wykonania stanu deweloperskiego wychodzi ok 210-225 tys bez wkladu pracy wlasnej


sam parter do 200 sie zmieszcze tak aby zamieszkać?

----------


## face

> sam parter do 200 sie zmieszcze tak aby zamieszkać?


nie jestem wyrocznia

w watku podana jest droga jak dojsc do sukcesu i generalnie to bedzie zalezec od Ciebie

ja osobiscie gdybym mial 200 tys i dzialke wzial bym sie za budowe tego domu

spokojna kalkulacja wydatkow na podstawie kosztorysu-wyceny, pilnowanie budzetu i wlasna praca przyczyniaja sie ku odniesieniu sukcesu

jesli ocieplisz tylko budynek z zewnatrz a na poddaszu nie zrobisz ogrzewania, tynkow,suchej zabudowy i wylewek to wykonczysz parter w tej kwocie pod zamieszkanie

masz gotowe czy kredyt??ile gotowy ile kredytu??

----------


## andrzej27

> nie jestem wyrocznia
> 
> w watku podana jest droga jak dojsc do sukcesu i generalnie to bedzie zalezec od Ciebie
> 
> ja osobiscie gdybym mial 200 tys i dzialke wzial bym sie za budowe tego domu
> 
> spokojna kalkulacja wydatkow na podstawie kosztorysu-wyceny, pilnowanie budzetu i wlasna praca przyczyniaja sie ku odniesieniu sukcesu
> 
> jesli ocieplisz tylko budynek z zewnatrz a na poddaszu nie zrobisz ogrzewania, tynkow,suchej zabudowy i wylewek to wykonczysz parter w tej kwocie pod zamieszkanie
> ...


dom ma przecież razem 116mkw licząc 1500zł za stan deweloperski wychodzi mi 174tys a nie 210-225tys

----------


## face

ma 116m2 netto - powiedzmy pow uzytkowej

powierzchni brutto ma prawie 150m2

nas kosztowal m2 powierzchni ok 1150zl dla stanu deweloperskiego, ale wklad pracy wlasnej b.duzy

----------


## andrzej27

> ma 116m2 netto - powiedzmy pow uzytkowej
> 
> powierzchni brutto ma prawie 150m2
> 
> nas kosztowal m2 powierzchni ok 1150zl dla stanu deweloperskiego, ale wklad pracy wlasnej b.duzy


 tez masz taki dom?

----------


## face

mamy mniejszy o powierzchni podlog 130m2

jednak podobnie prosty w budowie - bez jaskolek wykuszy lukarn itp

----------


## andrzej27

> mamy mniejszy o powierzchni podlog 130m2
> 
> jednak podobnie prosty w budowie - bez jaskolek wykuszy lukarn itp


a jaki projekt i ile wasz kosztował?

----------


## JANA Lubuskie

Ja wybrałam prosty projekt domku JANA z Archipelagu i mam nadzieję, że ze wszystkimi kosztami zmieszczę się w 200 tys. zł. Inna opcja nie wchodzi w grę. Nie wiem czy nie zbyt optymistycznie patrzę na swoje zamiary? Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## andrzej27

> Ja wybrałam prosty projekt domku JANA z Archipelagu i mam nadzieję, że ze wszystkimi kosztamizmieszczę się w 200 tys. zł. Inna opcja nie wchodzi w grę. Nie wiem czy nie zbyt optymistycznie patrzę na swoje zamiary? Co o tym sądzicie?


ile ma mkw? z poddaszem?

----------


## perm

> Ja wybrałam prosty projekt domku JANA z Archipelagu i mam nadzieję, że ze wszystkimi kosztamizmieszczę się w 200 tys. zł. Inna opcja nie wchodzi w grę. Nie wiem czy nie zbyt optymistycznie patrzę na swoje zamiary? Co o tym sądzicie?


 Fajny projekt, szczególnie te szafy i garderoby, na pewno sie przydadzą. Myślę jednak że nie zmieścisz sie 200 tyś. To spory dom, na pewno wygodny i do tego z garażem ale do tych 200 tyś dodałbym jeszcze ze 100 tyś. Robiłem kalkulację dosyć szczegółowa dla swojego projektu 105 m/2 zabudowy bez garażu i poddasza i ledwo mieszczę sie w 200 tyś a naprawdę nie szalałem.

----------


## JANA Lubuskie

JANA to parterowy, niepodpiwniczony domek o pow. 106,5 m2 , bez użytkowego poddasza. Strop drewniany.
http://www.archipelag.pl/rojekty-domow/jana

----------


## face

> a jaki projekt i ile wasz kosztował?


indywidualny reszte pisalem we wczesniejszych postach - zest wydatkow i koszt str 9

na innej stronie jest uogolniona wycena bez wkladu wlasnego

----------


## JANA Lubuskie

O to jestem zmartwiona :sad:  Chcę wybudować ten domek w okolicach Zielonej Góry. Tutaj koszty robocizny nie są wysokie.
Miałam nadzieję zmieścić się ze stanem surowym zamkniętym w 100 tys. , a za resztę wykończyć. Standard podstawowy, żadnych szaleństw... No chyba, że jedyne szaleństwo o jakim myślę to ogrzewanie podłogowe....

----------


## face

> O to jestem zmartwiona Chcę wybudować ten domek w okolicach Zielonej Góry. Tutaj koszty robocizny nie są wysokie.
> Miałam nadzieję zmieścić się ze stanem surowym zamkniętym w 100 tys. , a za resztę wykończyć. Standard podstawowy, żadnych szaleństw... No chyba, że jedyne szaleństwo o jakim myślę to ogrzewanie podłogowe....


w tym projekcie dach generuje spore koszta ze wzgledu na konstrukcje

ogrzewanie podlogowe to nie szalenstwo teraz prawie ze standard, koszt czasami na poziomie kosztu grzejnikow lub niewiele wiekszy

----------


## JANA Lubuskie

> Fajny projekt, szczególnie te szafy i garderoby, na pewno sie przydadzą. Myślę jednak że nie zmieścisz sie 200 tyś. To spory dom, na pewno wygodny i do tego z garażem ale do tych 200 tyś dodałbym jeszcze ze 100 tyś. Robiłem kalkulację dosyć szczegółowa dla swojego projektu 105 m/2 zabudowy bez garażu i poddasza i ledwo mieszczę sie w 200 tyś a naprawdę nie szalałem.


 A jaki Twój projekt się nazywa? W sumie to jeszcze nie wybrałam ostatecznie projektu. Ale z ewszystkich właśnie JANA ma taki program fukcjonalny, w którym jest wszystko co niezbędne, czyli spiżarnia przy kuchni, garderoba, przejście z garażu do domku przez dom. Twoja powierzchnia dmku jest tylko o 1.5 mniejsza, więc za ok. 2000 zł/m2 można wykonać taki domek.

----------


## JANA Lubuskie

> w tym projekcie dach generuje spore koszta ze wzgledu na konstrukcje
> 
> ogrzewanie podlogowe to nie szalenstwo teraz prawie ze standard, koszt czasami na poziomie kosztu grzejnikow lub niewiele wiekszy


To prawda  :yes:  Dach to najpoważniejszy wydatek, ale ja o takim marzyłam - a marzenia fajnie jest spełniać. Ale tutaj, nie chciałam nic innego. No i do tego ma być pokryty dachówką.
Ale wejście planuję wykonać bez tego daszku imitującego "dworek polski". Krokwie będa tylko wypuszczone trochę dłuższe o ok. 60 cm, no bez słupów. Wejście jest cofnięte, tak więc wchodząc do domu i tak nic nie będzie mi kapało na głowę  :yes:

----------


## face

u mnie w okolicy wykonanie m2 dachu jak w Twym projekcie to ok 110-140zl na gotowo
a dachu prostego 2 spadowego to 60-90 zl

materialu tez sporo pojdzie do dziury gdy ciesle beda lenie...
wykonczenia tez beda swoje kosztowac...

----------


## JANA Lubuskie

> u mnie w okolicy wykonanie m2 dachu jak w Twym projekcie to ok 110-140zl na gotowo
> a dachu prostego 2 spadowego to 60-90 zl
> 
> materialu tez sporo pojdzie do dziury gdy ciesle beda lenie...
> wykonczenia tez beda swoje kosztowac...


Będę musiała jednak, chociaż wstępnie ustalić koszty i to jeszcze przed zakupem projektu. Po zakupie (pomimo tego, że można go wymienić) przykro by mi było, jakbym nie mogła w nim zamieszkać, bo nie byłoby kasy. Dzięki za sugestie. Zmuszają mnie one do dokładnego wyliczenia kosztów już na etapie wyboru projektu. Koszty podawane w katalogach nie zawsze są prawdziwe (są na średnim poziome wg Sekocenbudu), nie uwzględniają lokalnych warunków. Mam już wprawdzie kupioną działkę 1000 m2, doprowadzony gaz, ale jeszcze bez skrzynki i w ubiegłym tygodniu ENEA doprowadziła prąd i zamontowała przy działeczce skrzynkę elektryczną :big lol:

----------


## face

przeliczaj koszty wg cen w Twoim regionie - w sekoncenbud sa podawane srednie dla Polski - wielokroc zawyzone - to do duzych budow i przetargow publicznych bardziej sie stosuje, malo przy domkach jednorodzinnych

----------


## perm

> A jaki Twój projekt się nazywa? W sumie to jeszcze nie wybrałam ostatecznie projektu. Ale z ewszystkich właśnie JANA ma taki program fukcjonalny, w którym jest wszystko co niezbędne, czyli spiżarnia przy kuchni, garderoba, przejście z garażu do domku przez dom. Twoja powierzchnia dmku jest tylko o 1.5 mniejsza, więc za ok. 2000 zł/m2 można wykonać taki domek.


Ja mam projekt indywidualny. Starałem się by była i spora garderoba i pomieszczenie techniczne i dodatkowa toaleta i jakoś się udało ale przestronny zbytnio nie jest. Tyle że to tylko dla mnie i dla żony. Dla dziecka (dorosłego już) gdyby ewentualnie musiało z nami zamieszkać mam poddasze do zagospodarowania. Twój projekt jest naprawdę fajny. Myślę że te dodatkowe pomieszczenia baaardzo się przydadzą. Jednak cos za coś. Bedzie to pewnie droższe w realizacji.

----------


## JANA Lubuskie

> przeliczaj koszty wg cen w Twoim regionie - w sekoncenbud sa podawane srednie dla Polski - wielokroc zawyzone - to do duzych budow i przetargow publicznych bardziej sie stosuje, malo przy domkach jednorodzinnych


Dziękuję :yes: . Tak właśnie zrobię. Znam kilka tanich ekip budowlanych, znam się na budowaniu - jestem budowlańcem (inspektorem nadzoru po studiach budowlanych), więc wszystko poprzeliczam. Ale to nie to samo, co kontrolować inne budowy, a budować sobie samemu. Pomimo tego, zawsze ma się jakieś wątpliwości i stąd mój udział w FORUM.  Mam nadzieję wymieniać tutaj poglądy i upewniać się w swoich decyzjach

----------


## face

> Dziękuję. Tak właśnie zrobię. Znam kilka tanich ekip budowlanych, znam się na budowaniu - jestem budowlańcem (inspektorem nadzoru po studiach budowlanych), więc wszystko poprzeliczam.


masz przewage nad ekipami bo nie dadza Ci ceny z kosmosu skoro umiesz wycenic robote
nie oszyja Cie na robociznie, przypilnujesz aby bledow nie robili itp




> Ale to nie to samo, co kontrolować inne budowy, a budować sobie samemu. Pomimo tego, zawsze ma się jakieś wątpliwości i stąd mój udział w FORUM.  Mam nadzieję wymieniać tutaj poglądy i upewniać się w swoich decyzjach


to nie to samo, dokladnie - jednak masz lepsza pozycje startowa niz 90% inwestorow

----------


## JANA Lubuskie

[QUOTE=face;4555065]masz przewage nad ekipami bo nie dadza Ci ceny z kosmosu skoro umiesz wycenic robote
nie oszyja Cie na robociznie, przypilnujesz aby bledow nie robili itp

Hi, hi,... to prawda  :yes:  Ostatnio pewna Pani pochwaliła mi się, że płytkarze w łazience o pow. ok. 15 m2, na posadzce położyli jej maty grzejne za cenę - samej robocizny - 2 tys. zł. To jest dopiero zdzierstwo jak ktoś się nie orientuje w cenach. Wykonawcy, bardzo często, jak widzą, że ktoś jest laikiem i się nie zna, to tną budujących się, na cenach ile się da. A tu niestety, jak w przypadku jazdy samochodem, trzeba mieć ograniczone zaufanie i wcześniej dwa razy sprawdzić, niż przepłacić.Masakra.

----------


## kama33

> u mnie w okolicy wykonanie m2 dachu jak w Twym projekcie to ok 110-140zl na gotowo
> a dachu prostego 2 spadowego to 60-90 zl
> ..


Piszesz o samej tylko robociźnie?? Jestem w ogromnym szoku!
Mam mieć dach czterospadowy, praktycznie taki jak w projekcie Przemyslany M42a z Muratora. Dostałam wycenę - 50 zł za m kw za wszystko: więźba, położenie dachówki, obróbki. Czyli robocizna na gotowo. Ekipa polecana przez znajmomych i z ich relacji dobra ale nie najtańsza czyli u nas mozna znaleźć jeszcze taniej.

----------


## perm

[QUOTE=JANA Lubuskie;4555085]


> masz przewage nad ekipami bo nie dadza Ci ceny z kosmosu skoro umiesz wycenic robote
> nie oszyja Cie na robociznie, przypilnujesz aby bledow nie robili itp
> 
> Hi, hi,... to prawda  Ostatnio pewna Pani pochwaliła mi się, że płytkarze w łazience o pow. ok. 15 m2, na posadzce położyli jej maty grzejne za cenę - samej robocizny - 2 tys. zł. To jest dopiero zdzierstwo jak ktoś się nie orientuje w cenach. Wykonawcy, bardzo często, jak widzą, że ktoś jest laikiem i się nie zna, to tną budujących się, na cenach ile się da. A tu niestety, jak w przypadku jazdy samochodem, trzeba mieć ograniczone zaufanie i wcześniej dwa razy sprawdzić, niż przepłacić.Masakra.


Sporo jest takich co to jak zorientują się że masz pojęcie to zrezygnują z roboty  :smile: . Lepiej się za wcześnie nie przyznawaj.

----------


## face

> Piszesz o samej tylko robociźnie?? Jestem w ogromnym szoku!
> Mam mieć dach czterospadowy, praktycznie taki jak w projekcie Przemyslany M42a z Muratora. Dostałam wycenę - 50 zł za m kw za wszystko: więźba, położenie dachówki, obróbki. Czyli robocizna na gotowo. Ekipa polecana przez znajmomych i z ich relacji dobra ale nie najtańsza czyli u nas mozna znaleźć jeszcze taniej.


tak mam robocizne na mysli :smile: 
za 50 zl to dobry fliziarz sie zastanawia czy plytki klasc na podloge :tongue: 

dach dachowi nie rowny a i ekipa ekipie rowniez - dowiedz sie czy na pewno z obrobkami, rynnami, jak wykonane obrobki itp zeby Ci pozniej nie zaczeli doliczac

moze maja wolny termin i dlatego tak tanio, a moze konkurencja spora - nie wiem i nie mnie oceniac - cena kuszaca - pewnie z racji ze to ekipa pracujaca na czarno....

----------


## face

> Sporo jest takich co to jak zorientują się że masz pojęcie to zrezygnują z roboty . Lepiej się za wcześnie nie przyznawaj.


ale to z reguly partacze i naciagacze - im lepiej od razu sie przyznac niech spiepszaja zanim popsuja material i nerwy :tongue:

----------


## kama33

Pytaliśmy dokładnie, czy z obróbkami  :smile:  Mnie tez to zaskoczyło, bo czytałam o cenach tutaj na forum. Ale i inne ceny robocizny u nas są zdecydowanie niższe. Ekipa być może pracujaca na czarno - tego nie dopytywałam. Bardziej mnie interesowała cena bo ekipa polecana. I tak bede pytać u innych bo to jest dopiero pierwsza oferta. O terminach z nimi nie rozmawiałam ale raczej u nas konkurencja spora i co kawałek ekipy budujące, wykańczajace itp itd. Nasz murarz w grudniu miał zaklepane terminy do czerwca, teraz to może i wiecej wiec tez nie wiem, kiedy my wskoczymy w kolejkę. Ale obiecał, ze postawi to postawi  :big grin: 

Siostra za postawienie domu w stanie surowym (pow. 100 mkw, po podłodze 123 m kw, powierzchnia dachu 160 m kw- dwuspadowy) od fundamentów po dach zapłaciła 20 tys zł. oczywiscie piszę o robociźnie.

----------


## face

rozumiem bo wyjatki zawsze sie zdazaja

u nas 3 lata temu dach 150 m2 robilo 3 znajomych ciesli

chcieli 20zl/h a my sie zgodzilismy, dostawali obiady, 2 przerwy platne w ciagu dnia po pol godz

dach robili 5 dni na gotowo, wzieli za niego 4000zl, ja i brat jako pomocnicy material mieli pod reka, nie schodzili z dachu prawie wogule

w przliczeniu na m2 wyszlo nie cale 30zl
oni zarobili po 1350 zl/tydzien a nas dach kosztowal smieszna cene

dodam ze wtedy taki dach wyceniali na ok 50-60 zl/m2

oto widoczny kawalek ich pracy po 3 latach ostatnie zdjecie na stronie:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-czapie-komina

----------


## perm

> ale to z reguly partacze i naciagacze - im lepiej od razu sie przyznac niech spiepszaja zanim popsuja material i nerwy


No właśnie nie! Unika się takich fachowców teoretyków bo oni z drobiazgu potrafią zrobić problem. Wiadomo że nie wszystko robi się po książkowemu ale to nie znaczy że źle. Każdy spec ma swoje patenty które się sprawdzają. Taki teoretyk potrafi bez sensu zatruć zycie i wstrzymać pracę bo czegoś na oczy nie widział i nie wie czy to dobre czy też złe. Jak jest normalny to da sobie wytłumaczyć ale nigdy nie wiadomo na kogo sie trafi.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> JANA to parterowy, niepodpiwniczony domek o pow. 106,5 m2 , bez użytkowego poddasza. Strop drewniany.
> http://www.archipelag.pl/rojekty-domow/jana


 ten dom nie ma 106,ale 130 metrow
czemu ludzie do kosztow budowy w ogole nie zaliczacie powierzchni nieuzytkowych
przeciez to za darmo sie nie wybuduje

----------


## face

> No właśnie nie! Unika się takich fachowców teoretyków bo oni z drobiazgu potrafią zrobić problem. Wiadomo że nie wszystko robi się po książkowemu ale to nie znaczy że źle. Każdy spec ma swoje patenty które się sprawdzają. Taki teoretyk potrafi bez sensu zatruć zycie i wstrzymać pracę bo czegoś na oczy nie widział i nie wie czy to dobre czy też złe. Jak jest normalny to da sobie wytłumaczyć ale nigdy nie wiadomo na kogo sie trafi.


czyli uwazasz ze inzynier z uprawnieniami to teoretyk??ten ktory ma uprawnienia musial na nie ciezko i dlugo pracowac nastepnie zdac egzamin panstwowy - czesc teoretyczna pisemna i czesc ustna - zastosowanie wiedzy w praktyce
z reguly niejedno juz widzial i wie do czego sie czepiac a co olac, co ma byc po ksiazkowemu a na co ewentualnie oko przymknac

majstrowie swoje patenty niech sobie wsadza gleboko w cztery litery i zaczna posiadac choc podstawowa wiedze - bo zazwyczaj po ich patentach na forach sa zale i placze zaczynaja i niech zaczna korzystac z patentu dla nich najlepszego - dobrych zasad panujacych w budownictwie i poradnika majstra budowlanego bo on jest nie tylko dla inzynierow

ci majstrowie ktorzy maja o robocie pojecie i pracuja uczciwie nikogo sie obawiac nie musza

a ci co kombinuja i zaczynaja naprawiac projekty swymi patentami nie majac pojecia za co sie biora - lepiej niech nadal beda fryzjerami, taksowkarzami i Bog wie kim byli przed 2006 rokiem gdy boom budowlany zrobil z nich "majstrow" i "fachowcow"

na budowie rzadzi kierownik nie majster i to kierownik podejmuje decyzje prosze panstwa
majster moze zasugerowac, ewentualnie wskazac co mozna zrobic inaczej, skonsultowac z kierownikiem i czekac na decyzje, dobry majster zawsze zostanie wysluchany, czarodziejom jednak mowimy stop zanim cos zepsuja

ot i tyle w temacie :tongue:  - uznaje temat za wyczerpany

----------


## perm

> ...


Ja piszę jak jest, ty jak powinno być. To jest trochę tak jak z mechanikami samochodowymi. Walą młotkiem w auto a właściciel przygląda się przerazony. Są inne sposoby luzowania zapieczonych połączeń i części tylko że dużo bardziej pracochłonne a efekt końcowy jest identyczny, tylko trzeba o tym wiedzieć. 
Daję sobie rękę obciąć że nawet najlepsza firma czy fachowiec jak dowie się że będzie robił dla kogoś obeznanego z tematem i to dobrze, zastanowi się trzy razy czy się takiej roboty podjąć. Jak będzie miał wybór pójdzie gdzie indziej. Każdy chce kasę szybko i bez problemów a tu nie wiadomo. Jak się trafi jakiś upierdliwy to gwożdzia nie da się wbić bez pytania "a czego tak?". Takich wszyscy unikają i nie ma znaczenia dobry spec czy zły.

----------


## Hołek

witam, mam dziełkę 10 arów w formie kwadratu. Mam ok. 30 tys. oszczednosci, zamiar wziac kredyt na 200 tys i wybudowac dom w okolicach 90-100 m2 pow. mieszklanej. Bez piwnicy,parter plus poddasz, najprostszy jak tylko można. Jakies opinie?

----------


## Tomi78__

> witam, mam dziełkę 10 arów w formie kwadratu. Mam ok. 30 tys. oszczednosci, zamiar wziac kredyt na 200 tys i wybudowac dom w okolicach 90-100 m2 pow. mieszklanej. Bez piwnicy,parter plus poddasz, najprostszy jak tylko można. Jakies opinie?


Walcz chłopie, walcz  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Walcz chłopie, walcz


Toś się napracował nad ta wypowiedzią.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

caly watek jest o tym
ale czytac to nikomu sie nie chce  :cool:

----------


## face

> caly watek jest o tym
> ale czytac to nikomu sie nie chce


prawda - wiecej jest ciezko napisac i podac przykladow....

----------


## face

> Toś się napracował nad ta wypowiedzią.


ns podziel sie wnioskami z budowy, popracuj nad wypowiedziami

----------


## face

> Ja piszę jak jest, ty jak powinno być.


ja pisze jak jest i jak byc nie powinno - Ty nie wiem co chcesz uzyskac wypowiedziami....

ps - mechanik tez musi wiedziec jak z mlotka skorzystac aby szkod nie narobic

na szczescie to inwestor wybiera kierownika i brygade-firme nie brygada-firma inwestora przyczepic sie mozna zawsze, tylko czy ma to sens i uzasadnienie za dana stawke....

----------


## face

> Każdy chce kasę szybko i bez problemów a tu nie wiadomo. Jak się trafi jakiś upierdliwy to gwożdzia nie da się wbić bez pytania "a czego tak?". Takich wszyscy unikają i nie ma znaczenia dobry spec czy zły.


kase sobie chciec moze a dostanie gdy nie narobi problemow

nie ma takich co sie gwozdzie czepiaja, co najwyzej ilosci badz wymiaru

znajacy sie  na robocie, ten dobry nie unika zadnego zlecenia - bo niby dlaczego skoro je wykona poprawnie

----------


## perm

> ja pisze jak jest i jak byc nie powinno - Ty nie wiem co chcesz uzyskac wypowiedziami....
> ...


Sugeruję koleżance by zbyt szybko nie zdradzała kim jest bo może miec problem ze znalezieniem ekipy. No cóż, pozostańmy przy swoich zdaniach.

----------


## kitajce

Witam, my też z tych za 200, bez hipoteki. Zaczynamy na wiosnę. Kamikadze? Chyba nie bo troje dzieci. Najwyżej zamiast oświetlenia ogrodowego zapalimy pochodnie. 
Trzymajcie kciuki.

----------


## fenix2

> Witam, my też z tych za 200, bez hipoteki. Zaczynamy na wiosnę. Kamikadze? Chyba nie bo troje dzieci. Najwyżej zamiast oświetlenia ogrodowego zapalimy pochodnie. 
> Trzymajcie kciuki.


Czekamy na dzienni i relację z budowy.

----------


## DEZET

> gdybym miała działke nad morzem, na 100% budowałabym płaski nowoczesny. Na głębokiej wiosce nie wtapiałoby sie to w otoczenie.


Po co Ci płaski dach nad morzem? taras? Kto miał tarasy nad morzem zabudowywał je i adaptował na pokoje. Płaski dach już raczej nie jest w modzie i nie przypuszczam, żeby był znacząco tańszy od np. 2spadowego.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Płaski dach już raczej nie jest w modzie


haha,uwielbiam takie komentarze
a jaki jest teraz modny dach?i wedlug kogo modny?Ciebie,spoleczenstwa,czy gminnych architektow,ktorzy ustalaja obowiazujace trendy i wmuszaja je obywatelowi warunkami zabudowy?  :big grin: 




> i nie przypuszczam, żeby był znacząco tańszy od np. 2spadowego.


proponuje jednak nie przyspuszczac,a zpoznac sie z tematem
mozna na skroty,poprzez dzienniki budujacych takie domy

----------


## DEZET

Patrzę po prostu na budowy wokół- fakt wymusza się na inwestorach dachów ze spadkiem, ale czy tak wiele jest tych domów z płaskim? Przeważnie to wizje architektów, zarówno te spadziste jak i płaskie, a my się na nie godzimy. Przeliczałem sobie zrobienie stropu i potem tarasu nad garażem- wyszło mi, że wcale to taniej nie będzie niż dach 2spadowy- może się pomyliłem w liczeniu tych 30m2? Możesz dać link do takiego dziennika? (leniwy jestem  :smile: )

----------


## adwersarz

płaskie są tańsze, prawidłowo wykonane o wiele mniej kłopotliwe po latach, a taras to rzeczywiście nie dach.

----------


## andrzej27

mało tu ludzi

----------


## andrzej27

śpią wszyscy

----------


## Sławek...

...jeszcze trochę takich cennych komentarzy i zostaniesz Oświeconą Górą Rankingu...

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Po co Ci płaski dach nad morzem? taras? Kto miał tarasy nad morzem zabudowywał je i adaptował na pokoje. Płaski dach już raczej nie jest w modzie i nie przypuszczam, żeby był znacząco tańszy od np. 2spadowego.



chodzi mi o cos w tym stylu:
http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=h...1t:429,r:9,s:0

płaskie dachy nie sa niemodne, płaski dach to nie znaczy pogierkowska kostka.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

Zielony ogrod,link nie dziala

----------


## klemensik77

Oj, oj doczytałam do końca, cały wątek. Zajęło mi to trochę czasu, ale warto było :smile:   Robiąc przez rok rozeznanie wśród budujących (my zaczynamy w tym roku) myślę, że się da za 200 tyś zamieszkać w domku ok 100 mkw. Oczywiście bez działki, papierów, ogrodzenia. kostki czy żwirku i ogrodu.  Ale jeśli działka jest nie uzbrojona to jeszcze trzeba podciągnąć gaz - u nas np, trzeba zrobić przecisk po ulicą, zrobić szambo lub POŚ, wykopać studnię, zrobić zjazd. To są koszty!!!!

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zielony ogrod,link nie dziala


może teraz:
http://www.domynowoczesne.eu/luksuso...nad-morzem-02/

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## JANA Lubuskie

Sporo jest takich co to jak zorientują się że masz pojęcie to zrezygnują z roboty  :smile: . Lepiej się za wcześnie nie przyznawaj.[/QUOTE]

To chyba lepiej orientować się i wiedzieć jak co ma być zrobione i za ile? :yes: 
Nie sądzisz? 
Przecież chyba tak jest lepiej, niż by później pseudofachowcy naśmiewali się 
z Ciebie, że znaleźli "jelenia", który zapłacił im za kiepską robotę "jak za zboże"
Z drugiej strony faktem jest, że "fachowcy" nie lubią jak się ich kontroluje, dokładnie sprawdza jakość
i dokładnie rozlicza - co do metra...

----------


## JANA Lubuskie

> Sugeruję koleżance by zbyt szybko nie zdradzała kim jest bo może miec problem ze znalezieniem ekipy. No cóż, pozostańmy przy swoich zdaniach.


 Postaram się pamiętać o Twojej radzie. 
Ale moim skromnym zdaniem, nie można też pokazywać ekipom budowlanym, że się jest kompletnym laikiem.

----------


## JANA Lubuskie

> Oj, oj doczytałam do końca, cały wątek. Zajęło mi to trochę czasu, ale warto było  Robiąc przez rok rozeznanie wśród budujących (my zaczynamy w tym roku) myślę, że się da za 200 tyś zamieszkać w domku ok 100 mkw. Oczywiście bez działki, papierów, ogrodzenia. kostki czy żwirku i ogrodu.  Ale jeśli działka jest nie uzbrojona to jeszcze trzeba podciągnąć gaz - u nas np, trzeba zrobić przecisk po ulicą, zrobić szambo lub POŚ, wykopać studnię, zrobić zjazd. To są koszty!!!!


Nie wiem w jakim województwie mieszkasz?  :yes: 
Ale moim zdaniem można za te pieniądze wybudować domek.
A pozostałe rzeczy: ogrodzenie, podajzdy można sobie robić spokojnie później,
w miarę dopływu gotówki.
A tak apropos - domek Z10 ze studia Z500 też brałam pod uwagę przy wyborze projektu.
Życzę zrealizowania marzeń :bye:

----------


## klemensik77

Mieszkamy 20 km od Lublina. Oczywiście ogrodzenie czy zjazd można sobie darować. Ale bez prądu, źródła ogrzewania i szamba nie za bardzo. Z10 tani nie jest, ale na wątku o tym projekcie padają takie ceny za dach - materiał i robocizna - jeden pan 25 tyś - nie wiem jakim cudem a inna pani 80 tyś. A chałupa ta sama :smile:

----------


## dr_au

> Mieszkamy 20 km od Lublina. Oczywiście ogrodzenie czy zjazd można sobie darować. Ale bez prądu, źródła ogrzewania i szamba nie za bardzo. Z10 tani nie jest, ale na wątku o tym projekcie padają takie ceny za dach - materiał i robocizna - jeden pan 25 tyś - nie wiem jakim cudem a inna pani 80 tyś. A chałupa ta sama


To przyjmij medianę, albo przynajmniej daj do skalkulowania w hurtowniach zestawienie materiałów. ale mm wrażenie, że Z10 nie jest odpowiedni do wątku za 200 tyś.

----------


## dr_au

> bajka
> 
> ja sie caly czas denerwuje i od miesiecy nie moge pogodzic sie z tym,ze nie zrealizuje takiego projektu
> eeeeech......


Pociesze cię, że ja wprawdzie nie mam narzuconego projektu, ale za to wymogi planu, które zmuszają do sięgania po półśrodki  :wink: . Z drugiej strony, jak sie mieszka na południu Polski, to jednak czasami śniegu potrafi tu trochę napadać, więc może dach strony nie będzie taki zły... (to się nazywa szukanie dobrych stron  :wink: ).

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

:cool:

----------


## DEZET

> może teraz:
> http://www.domynowoczesne.eu/luksuso...nad-morzem-02/


Fajny domek, ale nie nad nasze morze- tu prawie stale wieje, mało dni z pięknym słonkiem.... ale gdzieś w Dubaju  :big lol:  Szczerze, to nie zastanawiałem się nad taką konstrukcją, chociaż lubię symetrię i takie nowoczesne kształty.

----------


## andrzej27

> iiiiii,ja tez z poludnia
> no i wlasnie w czasie wichur czy ogromnych opadow sniegu ucierpialy dachy strome 
> u mnie nie mialo co 
> to chyba jest tak,ze albo ma sie farta albo nie i jezeli chodzi o wykonanie i o jakies "kleski zywiolowe"


niema nikogo?

----------


## bowess

Aktualnie na forum jest 7497 użytkowników. 610 zalogowanych oraz 6887 gości.  :smile:

----------


## adwersarz

Temat umarł śmiercią naturalną. Pewnie za jakiś czas urodzi się nowy praktycznie taki sam tylko już nowe ludziki będą dyskutować. Prognozuje że za 1-1,5 roku  :big grin:

----------


## Havena

> Temat umarł śmiercią naturalną.


Poczekamy i zobaczymy, czy autor sie odezwie za jakis czas, ze mu sie udalo  :wink: 
Zanim  budowa sie rozpocznie, kazdy jest nastawiony optymistycznie. Wierzy, ze uda mu sie trzymac kosztorysu i za nic ma glosy innych, ze trzeba doliczyc do niego te xx%. Czas zweryfikuje... Najbardziej wojowniczo nastawieni sa ci, ktorzy nie rozpoczeli budowy  :wink:

----------


## Tomi78__

> Toś się napracował nad ta wypowiedzią.


Zebys nie mial problemu ze zrozumieniem  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

> Poczekamy i zobaczymy, czy autor sie odezwie za jakis czas, ze mu sie udalo 
> Zanim  budowa sie rozpocznie, kazdy jest nastawiony optymistycznie. Wierzy, ze uda mu sie trzymac kosztorysu i za nic ma glosy innych, ze trzeba doliczyc do niego te xx%. Czas zweryfikuje... Najbardziej wojowniczo nastawieni sa ci, ktorzy nie rozpoczeli budowy


O przepraszam, ja jestem nastawiony pesymistyczne. Co falsyfikuje twoje stwierdzenie  :wink: . Znam też przypadku budów prowadzonych w założonych kosztach, co oznacza tyle, że często popełniany  jest błąd w założeniach i planowaniu (powszechne przyjmowanie nieracjonalnie optymistycznego wariantu kosztów), a nie, że istnieje uniwersalne prawo przyrody, że budowa kosztuje XX% więcej, niż się zakłada.

A poważniej, to dosyć powtarzalny jest mechanizm:

- kuzyn, szwagier, ktoś na forum chwali się, że budował dom tak tanio, że hej. To normalne, naturalne i ludzkie, a wynika często z nieuwzględniania różnych kosztów ubocznych, pomijania pewnych wydatków przy braku spisu kosztów etc. W ten sposób ludzie się chwalą, jak mało palą ich samochody, jak mało zużyli gazu etc.
- czasami informacje są prawdziwe (np. własna firma budowlana pozwala obniżyć koszt budowy), ale słuchający nie słyszy szczególnych okoliczności, które na ten koszt wpłynęły (bo nie chce o nich słuchać).
- teraz budujący bierze najniższy koszt o jakim usłyszał, zaokrągla go w dół, następnie dzieli posiadane środki przez tę wartość i wychodzi mu, co może zbudować.  
- później w większości wypadków jest problem.

Są osoby, które budują dom ekstremalnie tanio. Są osoby, które budują dom ekstremalnie drogo. Najwięcej buduje jednak domy ani bardzo tanio, ani bardzo drogo. To, co powinno interesować budującego, to mediana cen.

----------


## bowess

No tak, ale co pomoże mediana, jeżeli wokoło budują się domy niby "średnie" powiedzmy po 150m2 użytkowej, ale z garażami w bryle, dachy fikuśne, bryła powcinana, wykusze, balkony, okna z jakimiś łuczkami, a inwestor na przykład chce stawiać Z72, 74.5m2 użytkowej, a wygląd taki:

Jak się dowie po sąsiadach np. o ceny m2 robocizny, to przeszacuje. Żeby mieć dokładne szacunki, przed budową powinien pytać ekipy o koszt w tym konkretnie przypadku, a mediana, średnia czy dominanta może dać informację cenną, albo zupełnie nieprzydatną.
Pewnie dlatego ten temat tak się rozwinął, bo statystyczny Polak buduje się drożej - powstają domy większe, bardziej skomplikowane, często ze sporym zapasem na przyszłość, a jest spora grupa osób, które chcą, potrzebują, mogą mieć tylko dom mały i o prostej konstrukcji.

----------


## dr_au

Bowess - zgadzam się  :smile: . Ale też typowa sytuacja przy tego rodzaju pytaniach dotyczy domów o skomplikowanym dachu i nieprostej konstrukcji. 

Ponadto w mojej ocenie najwięcej powie cena za m2 powierzchni po podłodze wszystkich pomieszczeń (wliczając garaż, kotłownię i podobne), a nie powierzchni użytkowej. Ponieważ zmieniały się normy, stosowane przy obliczaniu powierzchni, używanie pojęć typu "powierzchnia użytkowa", "powierzchnia netto", "powierzchnia całkowita"  itp. może być mylące. W dodatku zapewnia potencjalnym inwestorom dodatkową porcję optymizmu ("buduję mały domek o powierzchni użytkowej 130 m2, a jak popatrzysz się w projekt, to wychodzi, że suma powierzchni to 200-210 m2).

Mamy np. taki projekt Krzyś - podawana na stronach IGN powierzchnia użytkowa to 149.8 m2. Mały domek, prawda? W dodatku o prostej konstrukcji. Po zsumowaniu powierzchni po podłodze wszystkich pomieszczeń wychodzi 225 m2, a w wersji z garażem dwustanowiskowym - 250 m2! Ja jęczę, że buduję za duży dom, a u mnie wychodzi ledwie parę metrów więcej. Najdziwniejszy przypadek znalazłem w którymś dzienników budowy, gdzie w pewnym momencie, po wybudowaniu stanu surowego, inwestor ze zdziwieniem stwierdza, że dom jest duży, bo okazało się, że nie wliczono powierzchni garażu, pomieszczenia gospodarczego i garderoby.

Do czego zmierzam. Do tego, że wielu inwestorów, zabierając się planowanie budowy, bardzo lubi się samemu oszukiwać.  Z reguły po to, żeby się samemu przekonać, że dadzą radę. Co tu dużo gadać - budowa jest z lekka przerażającą inwestycją. Pomagają mu w tym firmy oferujące projekty gotowe. Niemal wszystkie zmierzają do zaniżenia w informacjach podawanej powierzchni domu! Np. z rzeczonym projektem IGN musiałem wziąć sobie kalkulator i ręcznie zsumować powierzchnie. Dlaczego? bo pewnych powierzchni "nie wliczono". 

Po co ktoś miałby to robić? Ze względu na to, jak typowy odbiorca ocenia powierzchnię domu:

- szuka niewielkiego domu, bo ma ograniczony budżet.
- w ramach tego budżetu stara się o dom możliwie funkcjonalny.
- najprościej go naciągnąć ciągnąc w dół podawane wartości powierzchni - wychodzi niewiele, więc inwestor myśli, że tanio zbuduje, a na rzutach można pokazać, że wnętrza są funkcjonalne i ustawne.

Do tego doszła jeszcze tendencja kombinowania, żeby zmieścić się w warunkach Rodziny na swoim (i ze strony biur projektowych i ze strony inwestorów) i mamy to co mamy.

Innymi słowy - uważajmy na praktyki sprzedażowe przy projektach gotowych, bo możemy się naciąć. Techniki marketingowe są te same co przy jogurtach, proszkach do prania itp. (taka odwrotność za dużego pudełka w stosunku do zawartości).

----------


## Havena

> Mamy np. taki projekt Krzyś - podawana na stronach IGN powierzchnia użytkowa to 149.8 m2. Mały domek, prawda? W dodatku o prostej konstrukcji. Po zsumowaniu powierzchni po podłodze wszystkich pomieszczeń wychodzi 225 m2, a w wersji z garażem dwustanowiskowym - 250 m2!


Ciekawe dlaczego wybrales sobie wlasnie moj projekt?  :wink:  A dom nie jest duzy - trzy sypialnie + salon. Koszty budowy - wole nie pisac... Wydaje sie prosty, ale to tylko pozory... Samej stali ladnych kila ton poszlo, o betonie nie wspomne. A jak sie okazalo, SSO to pestka w porownaniu z reszta budowy/wykonczeniem. 
Ale masz racje, nie liczyli do powierzchni uzytkowej garderob, garazu oraz kotlowni. Obie sypialnie na pietrze maja po 35m2 po podlodze. Nie ma jednak w ogole scianki kolankowej, wiec ich p.u. to ok. 20m2. I tak dalej, i tak dalej... Jednak jestem bardzo zadowolona z tego projektu  :big grin:

----------


## dr_au

> Ciekawe dlaczego wybrales sobie wlasnie moj projekt?  [...]


Bez złośliwości. Ten projekt mi się podobał i czytałem czyjś dziennik budowy, w którym to jęczenie o zaskoczeniu powierzchnią wyczytałem (nie był to Twój dziennik). U innych dyskutantów w tym wątku można znaleźć jeszcze większe dysproporcje. Chodzi mi po prostu o następujące zjawisko - wielu inwestorów na etapie wyboru projektu lubi karmić się złudzeniami. A biura projektowe idą im w tym na rękę, bo to nakręca sprzedaż.

----------


## dr_au

Jeszcze jedna ciekawostka, znaleziona na stronach Archonu:

_Domy znajdujące się w naszej ofercie przeznaczone są do wykonawstwa w technologii tradycyjnej. Koszt postawienia takiego domu o standardowym wyposażeniu "pod klucz" zamyka się w kwocie ok. 1750 zł (bez VAT, dla domu z poddaszem lub piętrem) za m2 powierzchni podłóg, zaś stan surowy zamknięty (ze stolarką) to 56% całości w/w kosztu_

Dalej następuje przykładowa kalkulacja, dla której wzięto pod uwagę *powierzchnię podłóg*. Chodzi o projekt domu dom pod tulipanowcem, o dosyć prostej bryle. Czyli wracamy do starej wartości 2000 zł za m2 po podłodze o ile nie szalejemy z instalacjami, oknami, dociepleniem i wykończeniówką ;).

----------


## bowess

Na pewno dokonywanie jakichkolwiek szacunków dla powierzchni podłóg ma zdecydowanie większy sens niż dla powierzchni użytkowej. Jeszcze lepiej, gdy porównywane domy mają ten sam typ dachu i zbliżony obrys. Wiadomo, że 100m2 po podłogach na planie prostokąta wyjdzie nieco inaczej niż to samo na planie krzyża. Zgadzam się, że użytkową biura podają tak, żeby jak najwięcej domów łapało się do grupy największego zainteresowania ze strony inwestorów. Pewnie, że jest to marketing, połączony jeszcze z podłączaniem się pod różne kryteria kredytowe. 

Czytałam kiedyś artykuł o tym, jak zazwyczaj inwestorzy wybierają projekt i po prostu włos się jeży - liczą się wizualki z bzdurkami typu jakieś przypórki, opaski wokół okien, ogólna ładność, wiele osób nie ma ani trochę wyobraźni przestrzennej, kiepsko czyta rzuty. W Archonie doskonale o tym wiedzą, stąd dopieszczone wizualki - boniowania, balkoniki, kwiateczki, sielsko-anielsko, jest też oferta dla "nowoczesnych" - prostopadłościenne lukarny, kamień, kontrastowe wstawki tynku. Lep na klienta. Wiele domów tak ładnych na obrazkach później straszy w naturze, bo na detal zewnętrzny zwykle brakuje kasy pod koniec budowy i bryła w wersji siatka w zaprawie albo goły bloczek czeka na lepsze czasy. A niektóre z tych domów po prostu wymagają tych detali, bo np. dwa kolory tynku albo drewno na części elewacji poprawiały niezbyt dobre proporcje budynku.

Moje "łał, ale duży dom" sąsiedzi przyjmują jako kurtuazyjne i wygłaszane zapewne tylko dlatego, że mój dom znacznie mniejszy. Mają 151m2 użytkowej i tym w rozmowach operują. Tymczasem moje "łał" jest zupełnie szczere i zasadne, bo ich parterowy dom ma ponad 200m2 powierzchni netto, a dodając wszystkie pomieszczenia wychodzi ponad 225m2. No ale oni raczej nie mają problemu z tym, że koszty budowy wyjdą im takie jak wyjdą.  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

Bowess - często przyczyną tych zmian są upodobania estetyczne budujących  :wink: . Czytałem ostatnio jakieś pisemko, chyba "własny dom" czy coś takiego. Jest tam cykl "kronika budowy", opisująca budowę prowadzoną przez pewną panią. Akurat tak się złożyło, że w tym odcinku  były podejmowane decyzje dotyczące okien. Zmiany (rezygnacja z łuku nad oknem, zmiana proporcji okien, podziałów poziomych itp.) spowodowały, że już i tak dosyć sztampowy projekt (klasyka naszego krajobrazu - czterospadowy dach, lukarna na każdej połaci, ryzalit, przypory itp.) wyglądał znacznie gorzej - właśnie z przyczyn, o których mówisz. A zmiany zostały wytłumaczone przez budującą względami estetycznymi ("tak będzie bardziej nowocześnie", co i tak później połączyła z kutą balustradą).

Narodowego zamiłowania do odjechanych dachów, przypórek, baloników, lukarn, wykuszy, ryzalitów (albo wspomnianego przez Ciebie jego "nowoczesnego" wariantu) etc. nie rozumiem.  Zamiast tych elementów wolałbym kilka (a często kilkadziesiąt) metrów powierzchni więcej, albo wyższy standard.

----------


## andrzej27

niema nikogo?

----------


## 2mm

nie ma,

wszyscy śpią  :wink:   :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

jestem ciekawa, skad sie wzięły dachy czterospadowe? jakie jest pochodzenie tego rodzaju dachów? czy poza naszym krajem gdzieś się tak buduje?  skad sie wzięła ich popularność, pomimo tego, że są nieekonomiczne, bo bardzo pomniejszają pomieszczenia na poddaszu, a sa drogie. zastanawiam sie bardzo nad tym, bo wiekszość moich znajomych oświadcza,ze będą budować tanio dom, bo ich nie stać, po czym kupuja projekt z podwójnym czterospadowym dachem, z maleńkimi pokoikami na poddaszu, w którym chyba będą sie czołgać, bo wszedzie dach...

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

pewnie to byl jakis wyznacznik luksusu,w pewnym okresie odciecie sie od starego biednego powojennego budownictwa,zaznaczenie swojej"miejskosci",cos w tym stylu....

----------


## bowess

Na węgierskich wioskach jest dużo starego budownictwa z dachami czterospadowymi, w niektórych miejscowościach nawet zdecydowanie przeważają liczebnie nad dwuspadami. Chyba z południa przyszła ta moda.  :smile:

----------


## nazwa12

> pewnie to byl jakis wyznacznik luksusu,w pewnym okresie odciecie sie od starego biednego powojennego budownictwa,zaznaczenie swojej"miejskosci",cos w tym stylu....


Witam dobrze napisane,ja myślę że wielu inwestorów buduje na pokaz.Tak się w naszym kraju utarlo,że dom z dachem dwuspadowym to budują tylko biedni.Że wygląda jak stodola,że biednie,że za prosty dom itd.A wlaśnie prosty dom z dachem dwuspadowym jest najbardziej funkcjonalny,bo chyba o to chodzi  :big grin:

----------


## Miszaki

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich fanów stodołowatych domów  :smile:  My postawiliśmy na jakość materiałów i jakość wykonania, cały domek zaś, wygląda właśnie jak skromna stodoła  :smile:  i to nam się właśnie podoba. Budujemy projekt "południowa" z HB studio.

----------


## bowess

Przejmowanie się opiniami innych, uleganie modom, chęć bycia lepszym i "pokazania się", bo co ludzie powiedzą to jest cecha ogólnoludzka. Nie dawałbym wyłączności na te zabiegi Polakom, chociaż mamy wciąż żywe powiedzenie "Postaw się, a zastaw się". :)

Bryła domu zatem musi być "piękna" i ozdobna. W środku jeszcze gorsza sprawa. W innym wątku ann i paweł napisała tak: "full pieniędzy jeszcze mi potrzeba, bo w domu wszystko musi być podobno najlepsze bo na lata (sprzedając to miałabym duże mieszkanie bez kredytu i zobowiązań, wykończone w takim standardzie na jaki mnie stać, a nie taki jak oczekują znajomi)". Czyli dom zobowiązuje.

A dlaczego współczesna architektura domów jednorodzinnych jest taka trącąca detalem historycznym, dworkiem, miniaturką pałacyku, to po prostu nie wiem. To się sprzedaje, a sprzedaje się dlatego, bo się podoba. A czemu się podoba? Choćby ze mnie skórę darli, to nie wiem. :)

----------


## andrzej27

jest ktoś?

----------


## Zielony ogród

im większe kompleksy, tym większa chęć "pokazania sie". wiem, bo sama tak swego czasu myslałam - przejmowałam sie tym, co powiedzą inni. teraz wiem, że ci inni też mają kompleksy, i niekoniecznie maja dobry gust, i że życie jest zbyt krótkie i cenne, aby marnować je na "dorabianie się". Nawet znajduje pewną przyjemność w tym, że ktoś sie dziwi, że taka "budkę" wybudowaliśmy. Niech sie dziwi, po pierwszych 10 latach spłacania kredytu przestanie sie dziwić. Poznałam kolejnych młodych ludzi, którzy wiosna rozpoczynaja budowe. Dom nieduży, ale dach czterospadowy trzy razy załamany, kolumienki przy wejściu, a całe poddasze to tylko 2 pokoiki 12 i 13 m2, bo resztę powierzchni skosy zabierają.Ocieplenie skosów, klatka schodowa, lukarny - i to wszystko dla tych paru metrów na pietrze.... A wiem, że kasy nie mają. Nawet nie komentuje, bo nie ma sensu, ludzie zaraz sie obrażaja. Najpierw wybieraja taki projekt, "bo przecież ich stać", a potem kombinują, na czym by tu zaoszczędzić albo bez faktury "załatwic".

----------


## fenix2

> A wiem, że kasy nie mają. Nawet nie komentuje, bo nie ma sensu, ludzie zaraz sie obrażaja. Najpierw wybieraja taki projekt, "bo przecież ich stać", a potem kombinują, na czym by tu zaoszczędzić albo bez faktury "załatwic".


Albo i wybierają bo ładnie na wizualizacji wygląda a o kosztach to się wtedy nie myśli.

----------


## andrzej27

tansze sa parterowe czy z uzytkowym poddaszem?

----------


## Zielony ogród

andrzej27, jesteś?

----------


## andrzej27

> andrzej27, jesteś?


jestem

----------


## andrzej27

> andrzej27, jesteś?


i co teraz nic niepiszesz

----------


## andrzej27

coś to forum zanika

----------


## bowess

Oj andrzej27 - forum to nie gadu-gadu. Nie musi być rozmówca online, żeby wymienić poglądy, czy o coś zapytać. Tu jest pewne "opóźnienie".

Czy taniej wyjdzie parterówka, czy z poddaszem to zależy od wielu założeń i szczegółowych rozwiązań. Było już na ten temat parę dużych dyskusji i zawsze wnioski te same - zależy jaki projekt, zależy na jaką działkę.

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

Ja wybudowalem  znaczy developer mi wybudowal Proton 1  z dachem dwuspadowym  i dwoma lukarnami i jestem zadowolony.
To prawda ze czterospadowce sa trudne i drogie w wykonczeniu  i materialozerne . Dach dwuspadowy a czterospadowy to prawie 30% wiecej na robociznie i materialach.
No i oczywiscie miejsca mniej  aleee  ludziom sie podobaja takie dachy i tyle moja zona tez chciala taki na poczatku ale kalkulator i komfort uzytkowania wygraly/
Pozdrawiam

----------


## andrzej27

> Ja wybudowalem  znaczy developer mi wybudowal Proton 1  z dachem dwuspadowym  i dwoma lukarnami i jestem zadowolony.
> To prawda ze czterospadowce sa trudne i drogie w wykonczeniu  i materialozerne . Dach dwuspadowy a czterospadowy to prawie 30% wiecej na robociznie i materialach.
> No i oczywiscie miejsca mniej  aleee  ludziom sie podobaja takie dachy i tyle moja zona tez chciala taki na poczatku ale kalkulator i komfort uzytkowania wygraly/
> Pozdrawiam


ile zapłaciłeś?

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

sorry   zapomnialem  z SSO  280 000      a   reszta  jak  na fotkach ponad juz   250 000 i jeszcze  potrzeba   
Calosc  szacuje gdzies  na 600 000   640 000   a mialo  byc  max  550 000.

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

aha  jeszcze dzialka 16 500 za  1 ar  mamy 8

----------


## andrzej27

> sorry   zapomnialem  z SSO  280 000      a   reszta  jak  na fotkach ponad juz   250 000 i jeszcze  potrzeba   
> Calosc  szacuje gdzies  na 600 000   640 000   a mialo  byc  max  550 000.


ile mkw?

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

202 m2 po podlogach a uzytkowej  150  i garaz  20  no i fajny strych  prawie 40 m2 wyszedl przy dwuspadowcu mimo lukarn  a czterospadowcu nie wyjdzie

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

strych dodatkowo do tych 202m

----------


## Tomi78__

> Ja wybudowalem  znaczy developer mi wybudowal Proton 1  z dachem dwuspadowym  i dwoma lukarnami i jestem zadowolony.
> To prawda ze czterospadowce sa trudne i drogie w wykonczeniu  i materialozerne . Dach dwuspadowy a czterospadowy to prawie 30% wiecej na robociznie i materialach.
> No i oczywiscie miejsca mniej  aleee  ludziom sie podobaja takie dachy i tyle moja zona tez chciala taki na poczatku ale kalkulator i komfort uzytkowania wygraly/
> Pozdrawiam


i jak to sie ma do domeczkow za 200tys?

----------


## kama33

> i jak to sie ma do domeczkow za 200tys?


 To tylko 3 razy więcej. Ale za to pochwalić się można  :big grin:

----------


## lakk

> To tylko 3 razy więcej. Ale za to pochwalić się można


nie licząc działki po 16500 za ar  razy 8

----------


## kama33

> nie licząc działki po 16500 za ar  razy 8


  Upsss rzeczywiście. No ale w sumie to dom ma byc za 200 tys. O działce mowy w tytule nie ma  :wink:

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> sorry   zapomnialem  z SSO  280 000      a   reszta  jak  na fotkach ponad juz   250 000 i jeszcze  potrzeba   
> Calosc  szacuje gdzies  na 600 000   640 000   a mialo  byc  max  550 000.


Dżizes! Ile?  :Roll:  280 tysi za SSO za 150m2? Niezły pocisk.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> i jak to sie ma do domeczkow za 200tys?


projekt Proton nie ma nic wspólnego z tanim domem - przypórki, balkony, lukarny itp. Ma być sliczny, ale na pewno nie tani. Niektórzy po prostu mają te pieniądze, i nie ma co sie dziwić, że realizują marzenia. Bardzo jestem ciekawa, po ile takie domy będa na rynku za parę lat...w sumie jak ktos jest młody i nie ma w tej chwili pieniędzy ani zdolności kredytowej, to warto poczekać, aż te w miarę już nowe domy beda na sprzedaż, na pewno będzie taniej niz wybudować, szczególnie, gdy niektóre mody przeminą.

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> Dżizes! Ile? 280 tysi za SSO za 150m2? Niezły pocisk.


pozlacane fundamenty?  :Confused:  :Roll:

----------


## Tomi78__

Drugi raz jak bede sie budowal to buduje Z7 ze studia Z500  :smile:

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

Boze wiem mnie tez bolalo ale sam bym nie zdzialal wiele dzialka byla droga ale miejsce super i 7km od miasta a projekt coz tani to on nie jest  a jak sie niema kuzynow ,szwagrow itd to trzeba zaplacic i to czasami sporo szczegolnie robocizne o materiale nie wspominajac. Dom ma po podlogach 202m2 i jest ogrzewany przez PC .
Coz ja ide do pracy po pieniadze a inni przychodza do mnie po nie tak to chyba dziala.  Gratuluje wszystkim ktorym udalo sie taniej zrobic !
Pozdro

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

Sabina i Grzegorz
zdziwienie jest wielkie,bo nawet biorac uwage wielkosc po podlogach i umywanie rak od budowy,cena jest mocno zawyzona
poza tym....no coz....przychodzicie do watku,ktory traktuje o tym jak zbudowac dom za 200 tys i oznajmiacie,ze Wy budujecie za 600.....co chcecie osiagnac?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Sabina i Grzegorz
> zdziwienie jest wielkie,bo nawet biorac uwage wielkosc po podlogach i umywanie rak od budowy,cena jest mocno zawyzona
> poza tym....no coz....przychodzicie do watku,ktory traktuje o tym jak zbudowac dom za 200 tys i oznajmiacie,ze Wy budujecie za 600.....co chcecie osiagnac?


Jak się nie ma co się lubi to się lubi co się ma.Pani jak zwykle zdziwiona.Oni w tym wątku oznajmili prawdę ,która bardzo celnie nawiązuje do tematu.Osiągneli to co mogli osiągnąć.Tak to zrozumiałem

----------


## Aleksandryta

> jestem ciekawa, skad sie wzięły dachy czterospadowe? jakie jest pochodzenie tego rodzaju dachów? czy poza naszym krajem gdzieś się tak buduje? skad sie wzięła ich popularność, pomimo tego, że są nieekonomiczne, bo bardzo pomniejszają pomieszczenia na poddaszu, a sa drogie. zastanawiam sie bardzo nad tym, bo wiekszość moich znajomych oświadcza,ze będą budować tanio dom, bo ich nie stać, po czym kupuja projekt z podwójnym czterospadowym dachem, z maleńkimi pokoikami na poddaszu, w którym chyba będą sie czołgać, bo wszedzie dach...


Ten dach czterospadowy nawiązuje do amerykańskich bungalowów. W Polsce często nawet określa się tak parterowe domy z czterospadowym dachem. Związek Polski z USA jest wszystkim znany i właśnie ci wracający z emigracji i budujący swój dom w Polsce nawiązywali architekturą do amerykańskich domów.

----------


## bowess

Niskie kopertówki i czterospady to dachy z cieplejszych stron, gdzie nie było istotne uniknięcie zalegania mas śniegu, no i nie trzeba było dodatkowego ocieplenia nad częścią mieszkalną, więc duży strych izolujący zamkniętym tam powietrzem, a jeszcze lepiej zapchany na zimę sianem (czyli ze szczytem, w którym były drzwi, i którędy można było to siano włożyć i wyjąć) do niczego się nie przydawał. Żeby nie było, że to jakaś wyłączność - dachy dwuspadowe też się na południu stosuje.

A jeszcze takie coś znalazłam w artykule o dachach stromych:
"Dach namiotowy (czterospadowy bez kalenicy) to uproszczony wariant dachu kopertowego, który oferuje jeszcze mniej miejsca pod skosami. Obecnie stosowany jest dosyć rzadko, gdyż łączy mankamenty dachu kopertowego z dość dyskusyjną urodą."
A ja jakość nierzadko spotykam ten typ dachu. Fakt - starannie rozbudowany o lukarny, nieraz na wszystkich połaciach, ale jednak namiotowy.

----------


## Runner72

Od roku 2008 buduje domek praktycznie samodzielnie jako hobby, pomoc jedynie rodziny i znajomych. Powierzchnia całkowita to około 192 m2, użytkowa 140 m2, dach dwuspadowy, dobre materiały i nie oszczedzam na tym. Koszt do stanu deweloperskiego całości to około 250 tys. bez działki, ale z mediami i całą papierologią. 
Tak nawiązując do tematu  :smile:  

Maly domek można wybudowac za 200 tys., ale samemu!

----------


## miliarder

Tak czytam sobie no i dziwuję skąd porównanie domku z dachem dwuspadowym ze stodołą? Jeszcze nie spotkałem się taką opinią. Każdy buduje na miarę swojej kieszeni oraz wg własnego gustu. Osobiście znam osoby które kierowały się jedynie wyglądem domku a nie funkcjonalnością, oprócz tego ich zawartość portfela była kredytem na 30 lat. Tak więc co kto lubi. Wolę stodołę od kredytu.

----------


## anetina

> tansze sa parterowe czy z uzytkowym poddaszem?



chyba z poddaszem
parterowe - duży koszt fundamentów i dachu
z poddaszem - koszt mniejszy fundamentu i dachu, ale dochoidzi koszt stropu

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Od roku 2008 buduje domek praktycznie samodzielnie jako hobby, pomoc jedynie rodziny i znajomych. Powierzchnia całkowita to około 192 m2, użytkowa 140 m2, dach dwuspadowy, dobre materiały i nie oszczedzam na tym. Koszt do stanu deweloperskiego całości to około 250 tys. bez działki, ale z mediami i całą papierologią. 
> Tak nawiązując do tematu  
> 
> Maly domek można wybudowac za 200 tys., ale samemu!


To wytłumacz to dla potomnych ,że wybudowanie domu za 200 tyś w takim metrażu i z takim zapleczem............jest sztuką nie lada.

----------


## anetina

> To wytłumacz to dla potomnych ,że wybudowanie domu za 200 tyś w takim metrażu i z takim zapleczem............jest sztuką nie lada.


jest sztuką nie lada  :smile: 

niestety samemu budując odbija się to na innych aspektach - niefinansowych  :sad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> jest sztuką nie lada 
> 
> niestety samemu budując odbija się to na innych aspektach - niefinansowych


Jak to dobrze ,że ktoś taki jak ty potrafi to dobrze zinterpretować.Te "aspekty niefinansowe" to także dodatek do sukcesu , który potencjalny inwestor chce osiągać ,by wybudować swoje "gniazdko".

----------


## anetina

no to smiało napiszę, wiedząc o tych aspektach NIGDY W ŻYCIU nie budowalibyśmy domu

----------


## niktspecjalny

> no to smiało napiszę, wiedząc o tych aspektach NIGDY W ŻYCIU nie budowalibyśmy domu


Nie mów tego tak głośno bo takich jak ty jest więcej.

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

Witam Panstwa !
Nikogo tu niechcialem obrazic ani sie na forum wtracac  ze swoimi wydatkami !
Po prostu tyle to kosztowalo mnie i tyle.  Projekt byl jak dla nas skrojony a marzenia trzeba spelniac jak jest mozliwosc i srodki a budowanie sie przez lata po gospodarsku lub z pomoca rodzinny  hmm  nikt za darmo nie bedzie robil od tego sa firmy.
Pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia

----------


## nazwa12

> aha  jeszcze dzialka 16 500 za  1 ar  mamy 8


Witam MASAKRA to my za tą sumę dom wybudowaliśmy,ale ten pan już z bankiem przez cale życie żyl będzie :sick:

----------


## nazwa12

> pozlacane fundamenty?


ja chcę normalnie wypić kawę,a przez Ciebie laptoka sobie poplulam :big lol:

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

NAZWA 12  moze ty wrozka jestes albo medrzec ze spalonej wsi !!!!!!!!!

Nie pisalem ze mam kredyt   tylko sie nie populaj !

----------


## dr_au

> Witam MASAKRA to my za tą sumę dom wybudowaliśmy,ale ten pan już z bankiem przez cale życie żyl będzie


Różnie. W pewnych regionach to nie jest wysoka cena za ar. Np. 7 km od Krakowa, to by mniej więcej pasowało. Bliżej jest drożej  :sad: . Większe miasto to oczywiście większe możliwości zarobienia na dom, więc nie przesądzałbym kto dłużej będzie żył z bankiem. 

A kwota wydana na budowę rzeczywiście jest spora, choć dosyć podobna do kupna domu od dewelopera + wykończenie w podobnym standardzie lub kupno gotowego urządzonego domu. Co tylko wskazuje, że marże w tej branży nadal są duże  :wink: .

----------


## adwersarz

Sabina i Grzegorz spoko, tyle że chyba wątki pomyliliście, widzę że jesteście obecni na wątku o projekcie i tam wasze kalkulacje na pewno się komuś przydadzą, o kosztach budowy możecie też napisać np. w wątku http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...e-kosztuje-dom pytanie zadane przez redakcje wątek bardzo ogólny, jest przyklejony wiec trudno go przegapić w sondażach. Natomiast tu rozmawiamy o tym jakie domki da się wybudować za 200 lub ludzie którzy wybudowali za tyle dzielą się swoim doświadczeniem.
A co do dachów czterospadowych oprócz kiepskiej powierzchni użytkowej mają jeszcze jeden mankament- jeśli nie dorobi się lukarn jest się skazanym wyłącznie na okna dachowe.

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

Padlo pytanie to poszla odpowiedz  za ile wybudowaliscie za tyle ! Pewnie nikt nie chce przeplacac ale co zrobic ceny sa jakie sa. Ja osobiscie podziwiam
takich co sami wszystko robia i buduja male lub wieksze domki za swoje lub pozyczone.  Tylko jest tez druga strona; po pracy na budowe w urlop na budowe itd . a gdzie czas
na inne sprawy ,zona dzieci .  Kazdy wybiera taki wariant  na ktory go stac  lub  co gorsza nie i zadluza sie po uszy .  Mnie bylo stac to zrobilem jak zrobilem  a gdy by bylo stac na wiecej to i dom wiekszy i basen i sluzba by sie przydala . Na szczescie kredytu nie bralem i nie wezme. Robie dla siebie na szczescie a nie dla bankuuu !!!

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Niskie kopertówki i czterospady to dachy z cieplejszych stron, gdzie nie było istotne uniknięcie zalegania mas śniegu, no i nie trzeba było dodatkowego ocieplenia nad częścią mieszkalną, więc duży strych izolujący zamkniętym tam powietrzem, a jeszcze lepiej zapchany na zimę sianem (czyli ze szczytem, w którym były drzwi, i którędy można było to siano włożyć i wyjąć) do niczego się nie przydawał. Żeby nie było, że to jakaś wyłączność - dachy dwuspadowe też się na południu stosuje.
> 
> A jeszcze takie coś znalazłam w artykule o dachach stromych:
> "Dach namiotowy (czterospadowy bez kalenicy) to uproszczony wariant dachu kopertowego, który oferuje jeszcze mniej miejsca pod skosami. Obecnie stosowany jest dosyć rzadko, gdyż łączy mankamenty dachu kopertowego z dość dyskusyjną urodą."
> A ja jakość nierzadko spotykam ten typ dachu. Fakt - starannie rozbudowany o lukarny, nieraz na wszystkich połaciach, ale jednak namiotowy.


namiotowy, faktycznie, trafna nazwa. ale własnie jest teraz bardzo często spotykany, a mnie na palcach mozna policzych nowe domy z dachami dwusadowymi. Kiedyś dom miał zawsze własnie taki dach, nawet w rysunkach dzieci, a teraz mówią "stodoła".....no no, jak to architektura do przodu poszła, dachy namiotowe...ja tak z sarkazmem, bo w mojej okolicy tylko czterospadowe się liczą, jak ktoś ma dwuspadowy to własnie od stodół go wyzywają.

----------


## andrzej27

ktos kiedys tu pisał ze ssz to 50% kosztów niezgodze sie z tym szacuje na 1/3kosztów

----------


## face

1/3 czy 1/4 kosztow SSZ czy SSO to robocizna :tongue: 

teraz na powaznie jesli szacujesz ze SSZ wyniesie u Ciebie 34% kosztow calkowitych to albo chcesz zbudowac z gliny do tego wszystko sam
albo inaczej czyli dysponujesz kwota 400 tys zl na projekt do wykonania za 300 tys czyli bedziesz bardzo duzo inwestowal w wykonczeniowke i bajery typu reku, PC, solary, kominek lux pikne i drogie plytki itp

----------


## andrzej27

> 1/3 czy 1/4 kosztow SSZ czy SSO to robocizna
> 
> teraz na powaznie jesli szacujesz ze SSZ wyniesie u Ciebie 34% kosztow calkowitych to albo chcesz zbudowac z gliny do tego wszystko sam
> albo inaczej czyli dysponujesz kwota 400 tys zl na projekt do wykonania za 300 tys czyli bedziesz bardzo duzo inwestowal w wykonczeniowke i bajery typu reku, PC, solary, kominek lux pikne i drogie plytki itp


dom o pow 120 mkw myśle sie zmieścić za ssz do 100tys a 200 na wykończenie

----------


## face

ale ja zartowalem sobie wybacz :smile: 

pisales ze jestes stolarzem, wiec stolarke zewn zrobisz sam, szklenie musisz zakupic, ono jest drogie - jednak na pewno masz dojscia i rabaty, masz zapewne dostep do taniego drewna itp

oczywiscie ze jesli duzo prac wykonasz sam to w stosunku do kosztow budowy calego domu z wykonczeniem SSZ wyniesie Ciebie ok 35-40% i jest to mozliwe jednak przy warunku Ty sam duzo a ekipy gdzie Ty nie poradzisz badz ekipy b tanie

jesli buduje sie ekipami to udzial SSZ w stos do SD to wlasnie ok 50%

wykonales kalkulacje i jest ona poprawna dla Twych zalozen :smile: 

dla 120 m2:

material ok 70 tys na SSO
ok 30 tys robocizna na SSO, przy zalozeniu ze sam wykonasz pare prac
stolarka nie wiem

200 tys przewidujesz na wykonczenie, biorac pod uwage Twoj zawod to i umeblujesz spokojnie w tej kwocie :smile: 

reasumujac 300 tys na prosty brylowo domek o pow podlog 120 m2 wystarczy na luzie :smile:

----------


## prawdziwy.anika

> dom o pow 120 mkw myśle sie zmieścić za ssz do 100tys a 200 na wykończenie


jezeli dzielisz etapy budowy tylko na stan srowy i wykonczenie,to niestety musi Ci wyjsc mniej niz 50%
to jest zbyt ogolny podzial

----------


## andrzej27

> ale ja zartowalem sobie wybacz
> 
> pisales ze jestes stolarzem, wiec stolarke zewn zrobisz sam, szklenie musisz zakupic, ono jest drogie - jednak na pewno masz dojscia i rabaty, masz zapewne dostep do taniego drewna itp
> 
> oczywiscie ze jesli duzo prac wykonasz sam to w stosunku do kosztow budowy calego domu z wykonczeniem SSZ wyniesie Ciebie ok 35-40% i jest to mozliwe jednak przy warunku Ty sam duzo a ekipy gdzie Ty nie poradzisz badz ekipy b tanie
> 
> jesli buduje sie ekipami to udzial SSZ w stos do SD to wlasnie ok 50%
> 
> wykonales kalkulacje i jest ona poprawna dla Twych zalozen
> ...


wiesz może ile kasują za przyklejenie płyt z wycekolowaniem? materiał mój

----------


## dr_au

prawdziwy.arnika - osiedle jest ładne, również po wybudowaniu, co nie zawsze się zdarza. Ale zaciekawił mnie opis:

 "Na oknach zostaną zamontowane cyfrowe czujniki ruchu i bariery podczerwieni na oknach, które będą chroniły przed wejściem niepowołanych osób do mieszkania. Całe mieszkanie można obsługiwać przy użyciu komputera w domu, w pracy lub na urlopie. Wejście na osiedle będzie możliwe jedynie po przejściu przez skaner linii papilarnych, a całe teren będzie stale monitorowany."

Hmmm... rozumiem, że bezpieczeństwo jest ważne, ale to już jakaś obsesja (podobnie jak Marina Mokotów). Tę obsesję izolacji widać w architekturze.

----------


## miliarder

> dla nowoczesnego(w pelnym tego slowa znaczeniu,nie mylic ze slowem wspolczesne)budownictwa,nazwa stodola ma bardzo pozytywny wydzwiek
> 
> zobaczcie to genialne osiedle w lomiankach
> http://www.muratorplus.pl/inwestycje...ach_62394.html


Ale bez urazy te domy wyglądają serio jak stodoły. Nie wszystkie domy z dachem dwuspadowym muszą tak wyglądać. Uważam, że domy proste są ładne, ekonomiczne, prostsze i szybsze w budowie. Jest trochę projektów do wyboru, choć nie ukrywam jest teraz moda na namiotowe i takich jest multum. Cóż mi po wyglądzie jeśli mieszkać w czymś takim ciężko, a i kasy wyłożyć trzeba o wiele więcej.

----------


## miliarder

A teraz off topic czy zasypanie fundamentów piaskiem jest podobne kosztem do wylania stropów nad piwnicą? Ktoś mi namieszał w głowie i mam wątpliwości czy nie robić piwnicy.

----------


## dr_au

> zgadzam sie,ale to chyba wlasnie wynika z zapotrzebowania rynku i raczej bedzie z tym coraz gorzej
> smutna prawda o spoleczenstwie


Tylko czy to prawda o kupujących/budujących takie domy (słowem niski poziom zaufania, wysoki poziom lęku), czy o hmmm... otoczeniu społecznym, w jakim powstają.

----------


## andrzej27

ktoś wie ile kasuja za przyklejenie płyt z wycekolowaniem?

----------


## netbet

> ktoś wie ile kasuja za przyklejenie płyt z wycekolowaniem?


pogadaj z *FlashBack*'iem ..poszukaj go na fm..

----------


## face

> ktoś wie ile kasuja za przyklejenie płyt z wycekolowaniem?


okolice krakowa cos ok 20-25 zl/m2 - wiec tyle ile za gipsowy z materialem, a niewiele wiecej wyjdzie tradycyjny cem-wap

----------


## face

> A teraz off topic czy zasypanie fundamentów piaskiem jest podobne kosztem do wylania stropów nad piwnicą? Ktoś mi namieszał w głowie i mam wątpliwości czy nie robić piwnicy.


moze byc a nie musi

piwnica to nie tylko dodatkowy strop, ale takze glebsze fundamenty czyli wiecej materialu na sciany, wiecej robot ziemnych no i niestety droga izolacja przeciwwodna, dochodzi rowniez termiczna

poszukaj na forum jest sporo tematow dotyczacych piwnic

----------


## andrzej27

> okolice krakowa cos ok 20-25 zl/m2 - wiec tyle ile za gipsowy z materialem, a niewiele wiecej wyjdzie tradycyjny cem-wap


a co byś polecił?

----------


## face

> "Na oknach zostaną zamontowane cyfrowe czujniki ruchu i bariery podczerwieni na oknach, które będą chroniły przed wejściem niepowołanych osób do mieszkania. Całe mieszkanie można obsługiwać przy użyciu komputera w domu, w pracy lub na urlopie. Wejście na osiedle będzie możliwe jedynie po przejściu przez skaner linii papilarnych, a całe teren będzie stale monitorowany."


to po prostu porazka...mega asymilacja...

moj kolega mieszkal w krk na takim osiedlu tyle ze blokow powiedzmy gdy chcielismy go odwiedzic to on to musial zglaszac strozowi z imienia i nazwiska wraz z grupa osob, gdy sie zjawilismy stroz dzwonil do kolegi o potwierdzenie odwiedzin choc mial nas na liscie gosci, po czym wszyscy wylegitymowani wpisywali sie na liste wraz z godzina przyjscia i drugi raz wpis na liste przy wyjsciu wraz z godzina, spisywane byly takze nr rejestracyjne samochodow, zenada... dodam ze gdy przeszlismy stroza to samo nas czekalo juz w bloku u recepcjonisty

----------


## face

> a co byś polecił?


poszukaj na forum co pisza o tynkach i o g-k jako okladziny scian
wybrac musisz sam
my mamy tradycyjne cem-wap

----------


## miliarder

> moze byc a nie musi
> 
> piwnica to nie tylko dodatkowy strop, ale takze glebsze fundamenty czyli wiecej materialu na sciany, wiecej robot ziemnych no i niestety droga izolacja przeciwwodna, dochodzi rowniez termiczna
> 
> poszukaj na forum jest sporo tematow dotyczacych piwnic


Fundament mam 1,45 a teren ze spadkiem ok. 70 cm wgłąb działki, więc i tak podniosę. Czytałem na forum, ale co przypadek to kilka opinii.

----------


## face

> Fundament mam 1,45 a teren ze spadkiem ok. 70 cm wgłąb działki, więc i tak podniosę. Czytałem na forum, ale co przypadek to kilka opinii.


ale jesli masz zamiar podnosic teren to lawe wykop wglab az do momentu gdy pojawi sie dobry grunt do posadowienia
nie wiem jak masz w projekcie ale moze wyjsc tak ze w jednym miejscu wykopiesz na 1,2m a w innym np tylko na 0,5 m a reszte nadsypiesz
gdybys chcial piwnice to doloz po ok 1,2 m wszedzie wiecej kopania, w dodatku jak masz grunt gliniasty to zrobisz sobie basen i klopot na glowie

----------


## miliarder

No i właśnie tego się obawiam. Chyba jednak zostanę przy pierwszej opcji. Dzięki.

----------


## face

> No i właśnie tego się obawiam. Chyba jednak zostanę przy pierwszej opcji. Dzięki.


jesli piwnica bedzie przydatna i potrzebna to nie rezygnuj latwo i przemysl wszystko + wez geologa aby zrobil badaniai pogadaj z sasiadamio gl zwierciadla wody gruntowej

jesli piwnica niepotrzebna badz potrzebna na graty to lepiej postawic budynek gospodarczy i miec spokoj od wody

----------


## miliarder

Wiem ze sprawdzonego źródła, że woda jest na gł. ok. 1m. U mnie jak kopałem to latem nie było nic, jest wiosną przy roztopach.

----------


## face

> Wiem ze sprawdzonego źródła, że woda jest na gł. ok. 1m. U mnie jak kopałem to latem nie było nic, jest wiosną przy roztopach.


z woda jest loteria i tyle

u nas wody gruntowej nie bylo wyzej jak 1,5 do 2 m wglab gruntu przez ponad 20 lat - sasiad ma stara studnie dla wody do rabatkow

od roku woda jest jakies 0,5 m pod powierzchnia gruntu, a w czerwcu i lipcu 2010 woda u niego w studni byla na rowni z gruntem

----------


## andrzej27

> ale ja zartowalem sobie wybacz
> 
> pisales ze jestes stolarzem, wiec stolarke zewn zrobisz sam, szklenie musisz zakupic, ono jest drogie - jednak na pewno masz dojscia i rabaty, masz zapewne dostep do taniego drewna itp
> 
> oczywiscie ze jesli duzo prac wykonasz sam to w stosunku do kosztow budowy calego domu z wykonczeniem SSZ wyniesie Ciebie ok 35-40% i jest to mozliwe jednak przy warunku Ty sam duzo a ekipy gdzie Ty nie poradzisz badz ekipy b tanie
> 
> jesli buduje sie ekipami to udzial SSZ w stos do SD to wlasnie ok 50%
> 
> wykonales kalkulacje i jest ona poprawna dla Twych zalozen
> ...


licze tak fundamenty 5000zł pustaki sciany zew 10000zł pustaki wewnetrzne 5000zł strop 5000zł na dach też licze 5000zł  okna drzwi zew 10000zł plus robocizna 30tys co myślisz?

----------


## miliarder

Pewnie że masz rację, tylko co będzie po latach tego nie wie nikt. Wiemy co jest na dzień dzisiejszy- woda 1m poniżej gruntu. No ale mnie się o ten koszt rozchodzi, czy rzeczywiście w takim wypadku się aż prosi o piwnicę? Rzeczy jak wiadomo zawsze znajdą się do przechowywania, ile by nie było sza i schowków wszystkie pełne.

----------


## ann i pawel

> Przejmowanie się opiniami innych, uleganie modom, chęć bycia lepszym i "pokazania się", bo co ludzie powiedzą to jest cecha ogólnoludzka. Nie dawałbym wyłączności na te zabiegi Polakom, chociaż mamy wciąż żywe powiedzenie "Postaw się, a zastaw się". 
> 
> Bryła domu zatem musi być "piękna" i ozdobna. W środku jeszcze gorsza sprawa. W innym wątku ann i paweł napisała tak: "full pieniędzy jeszcze mi potrzeba, bo w domu wszystko musi być podobno najlepsze bo na lata (sprzedając to miałabym duże mieszkanie bez kredytu i zobowiązań, wykończone w takim standardzie na jaki mnie stać, a nie taki jak oczekują znajomi)". Czyli dom zobowiązuje.
> 
> A dlaczego współczesna architektura domów jednorodzinnych jest taka trącąca detalem historycznym, dworkiem, miniaturką pałacyku, to po prostu nie wiem. To się sprzedaje, a sprzedaje się dlatego, bo się podoba. A czemu się podoba? Choćby ze mnie skórę darli, to nie wiem.


 :smile: mam nadzieję,że uda mi się być jednak asertywną :smile:  staram się :smile:

----------


## face

> licze tak fundamenty 5000zł pustaki sciany zew 10000zł pustaki wewnetrzne 5000zł strop 5000zł na dach też licze 5000zł  okna drzwi zew 10000zł plus robocizna 30tys co myślisz?


nie widze projektu, wiec naprawde niewiele mi to mowi
jednak samo drewno na dach bez pokrycia to bedzie cos ok 5000 tys, do tego pokrycie
blacha ok 35-40 zl/m2 dachowka z dodatkami to ok 70-80zl/m2 dotego blacha okuciowa ze 2 tys
gdzie kominy
deski szalunkowe ok 3 tys
piasek,kruszywo, cement, dodatki, papy,

----------


## miliarder

Nie lubię przekraczać zbyt limitu jaki sobie sam ustanawiam. Tak już mam.

----------


## face

> Pewnie że masz rację, tylko co będzie po latach tego nie wie nikt. Wiemy co jest na dzień dzisiejszy- woda 1m poniżej gruntu. No ale mnie się o ten koszt rozchodzi, czy rzeczywiście w takim wypadku się aż prosi o piwnicę? Rzeczy jak wiadomo zawsze znajdą się do przechowywania, ile by nie było sza i schowków wszystkie pełne.


wg mnie wcale sie nie prosi, jednak nie widzialem dzialki, nie wiem dokladnie jak z poziomami i jaki grunt na jakiej glebokosci
ciezko mi doradzic

koszt piwnicy to w przyblizeniu: 2x koszt materialow na fundamenty zwykle + drugie tyle za roboty ziemne +  2 x drozsza robocizna + droga izolacja aby nie zaplakac gdy sytuacja jak w tym roku i zeszlym, przydal by sie drenaz, dodatkowe koszty wykonczenia

----------


## ann i pawel

> nie widze projektu, wiec naprawde niewiele mi to mowi
> jednak samo drewno na dach bez pokrycia to bedzie cos ok 5000 tys, do tego pokrycie
> blacha ok 35-40 zl/m2 dachowka z dodatkami to ok 70-80zl/m2 dotego blacha okuciowa ze 2 tys
> gdzie kominy
> deski szalunkowe ok 3 tys
> piasek, cement, dodatki, papy,


fundamenty za 5 tys to sie raczej nie uda... przecież najpierw terzeba wykopać, póżniej beton, bloczki, piach...u nas sam piach był 3tys...no chyba, ze zrobisz niski...ale wtedy stach, że w razie czego zaleje dom..no i 1 poziom kanalizacji i znowu beton...to musiały by być naprawde małe fundamenty

----------


## face

> fundamenty za 5 tys to sie raczej nie uda... przecież najpierw terzeba wykopać, póżniej beton, bloczki, piach...u nas sam piach był 3tys...no chyba, ze zrobisz niski...ale wtedy stach, że w razie czego zaleje dom..no i 1 poziom kanalizacji i znowu beton...to musiały by być naprawde małe fundamenty


toc czemoz zostalem zacytowany??

----------


## anetina

> nie widze projektu, wiec naprawde niewiele mi to mowi
> jednak samo drewno na dach bez pokrycia to bedzie cos ok 5000 tys, do tego pokrycie
> blacha ok 35-40 zl/m2 dachowka z dodatkami to ok 70-80zl/m2 dotego blacha okuciowa ze 2 tys
> gdzie kominy
> deski szalunkowe ok 3 tys
> piasek,kruszywo, cement, dodatki, papy,


ja sie nie zgadzam, że samo drewno na dach ma wynosić 5 mln  :big tongue: 
a tak poważnie 5 tys. zł - musialabyms prawdzić, ile mnie to wyniosło =- ale na pewno nie tyle
z resztą się też nie zgadzam  :smile:

----------


## anetina

> fundamenty za 5 tys to sie raczej nie uda... przecież najpierw terzeba wykopać, póżniej beton, bloczki, piach...u nas sam piach był 3tys...no chyba, ze zrobisz niski...ale wtedy stach, że w razie czego zaleje dom..no i 1 poziom kanalizacji i znowu beton...to musiały by być naprawde małe fundamenty


piach można mieć swój  :big tongue: 
i fundamnety mam wcale nie niskie  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Przeczytałam cały wątek więc postanowiłam i ja coś napisać. Od razu napisze, że domku za 200tyś. nie zbuduję, zresztą jak widać po avatarze  :tongue:  dachu też proszę nie komentować, od razu piszę, że wiem ile taka impreza kosztuje  :big grin:  Chciałam napisać, że bardzo wielu cennych rzeczy się dowiedziałam, ale też niektóre rzeczy mnie rozbawiły i nie wiem skąd to się bierze. Zastanawia mnie pewna rzecz, ludzie mieszkają w blokach w średnim standardzie wykończenia a jak budują dom to od razu standard musi być z najwyższej półki i wyczerpują kredyt do granic mozliwości. Ludzie przechodzą z paneli na parkiet i polerowane gresy, a z ratą kredytu nie starcza im na "życie" a o wakacjach mogą pomarzyć. Dla mnie takie coś jest bezsensu...taki mały offtop 

Według mojego projektu koszt budowy domu systemem gospodarczym to 370tyś. ale planujemy te koszty przyciąć, głównie na robociźnie. Marmurów w domu nie planuję, złotych klamek. również  Gdy weszłam na forum o wnętrzach to pomyślałam na początku , że ja to chyba w innej Polsce żyje niż Ci wszyscy ludzie  :ohmy:  Ktoś tu fajnie raz napisał, taka mentalność Polska "postaw się a zastaw się" 

Wracając do autora wątku to myslę, że można wybudować domek za 200tyś, ale mały, bez piwnicy, o prostym dachu do stanu developerskiego ( ameryki tu nie odkryłam , wielu z was już to pisało) ale z działka i papierkami nie ma szans  :no:  ja tutaj widzę też inny problem: spłata kredytu i utrzymanie domku przy takich zarobkach  :sad:  ja bym jeszcze na waszym miejscu troche poczekała, nazbierała więcej kasy żeby ten kredyt był jak najmniejszy, a przy wkładzie własnym będzie też tańszy...

Jak już tu jestem to zadam pytanko: za ile taki domek da się wybudować i częściowo wykończyć? zmiany w projekcie mamy takie: likwidacja kominka ( bynajmniej nie z oszczędności, po prostu jak dla mnie to za dużo przy nim zachodu) i jednego balkonu. Częściowo budujemy sami , pomoc znajomego murarza przy bardziej skomplikowanych rzeczach, dach i więźba to już firma, cała wykończeniówka sami...
Nie planuję takich bajerów jak odkurzacz centralny, czy rekuperator...

Acha jeszcze kilka osób tutaj wybudowało domki za te "200tys." a mimo to nadal wiele osób pisze, że się nie da...hmmmm...i najcześciej to są osoby, które same wybudowały dom dużo drożej...

Sorry za trochę pogmatwaną wypowiedź..czytam ten wątek, bo chcę postawić domek "tanio" i jak dla mnie to oznacza po prostu nie przepłacić i rozsądnie wydać ciężko zarobione pieniądze po prostu.


Fajna dyskusja tutaj wynikła, chyba na żadnym wątku nie było tak gorąco  :big grin:

----------


## bowess

Fundamenty różnie można zrobić. U nas są ławy lane w grunt, na tym po związaniu był montowany szalunek i ściany fundamentowe też lane. Zresztą taki był w projekcie - nie robiliśmy zmian. Duża oszczędność na tym, że ława nalana zgodnie z projektem, a nie jak się powszechnie praktykuje na równo z powierzchnią ziemi. Tak się fajnie złożyło, że zawsze, kiedy potrzebowaliśmy piachu lub ziemi, w okolicy były jakieś roboty ziemne i za przysłowiową flaszkę przyjeżdżały wywrotki.  :smile: 

Drewno na dach kosztowało u nas 4 tys., pokrycie około 7 tys., okna połaciowe i wyłaz około 5 tys. To tak na szybko wyliczam. Może coś potaniało w międzyczasie.

*ann i paweł* zacytowałam twój wpis bo krótko i zwięźle pokazuje, jakie jest mniemanie o właścicielach domu. Jak cię nie stać to do bloku. A ciekawe gdzie mają mieszkać ludzie z małych miasteczek i wsi - wspólnie "biedota" ma postawić blok, nawet jeżeli każdy ma kawałek ziemi od rodziców, albo tanie działki od gminy? Pewnie, że niektóre rzeczy lepiej zrobić trwalsze, ale jak ktoś nie ma za wiele kasy teraz, to robi, jak może i trudno - będą remonty nie za 8, ale powiedzmy za 4-5 lat.

*msdracula* - ja też mam takie odczucia w większości tematów w dziale Wnętrza.  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Bowess napisałaś dokładnie to o co mi chodziło ( tylko lepiej to ujęłaś) ktoś jak przenosi się z bloku do domu to od razu musi mieć wyższy standard wykończenia chociaż jego zarobki wcale się nie zmieniły...i dobierają kredyt żeby mieć droższą kanapę czy bardzije wypasioną armaturę w łazience...
może ja jestem jakaś dziwna ale ja nie widzę większej różnicy między płytką za 40zł a za 150 no bij zabij nie widzę  :no:

----------


## kaszpir007

> dom to od razu standard musi być z najwyższej półki i wyczerpują kredyt do granic mozliwości. Ludzie przechodzą z paneli na parkiet i polerowane gresy, a z ratą kredytu nie starcza im na "życie" a o wakacjach mogą pomarzyć. Dla mnie takie coś jest bezsensu...taki mały offtop 
> 
> Sorry za trochę pogmatwaną wypowiedź..czytam ten wątek, bo chcę postawić domek "tanio" i jak dla mnie to oznacza po prostu nie przepłacić i rozsądnie wydać ciężko zarobione pieniądze po prostu.
> 
> 
> Fajna dyskusja tutaj wynikła, chyba na żadnym wątku nie było tak gorąco


Czy gres polerowany to obecnie aż taki wielki wydatek ? Gresy polerowane można kupić już dośc tanio ...
Ja sam myślałem nad zakupem gresu polerowanego , ale gres polerowany ma dla mnie wady (słaba wytrzymałość i odporność na "ścieranie" i ślizgość) i wolę zwykły gres. Ten co znalazłem kosztuje cenę zblizoną do tańszego gresu polerowanego.
Tani parkiet jest w cenie droższych paneli ...

Nikt chyba nie chce przepłacać to chyba normalne ...
Nie znam nikogo kto szuka najdroższych wykonawców i lubi przepłacać ...

Ale znam za to ludzi którzy wolę "przepłacić" i wynając firmę która ma dobre opinie , działa legalnie , daje faktury i gwarancję niż jakiegoś najtańszego "pana Zdzicha sprzed monopolowego" który popijając bełta chwali się jakie z niego fachura ...

Niestety PRAWDZIWI fachowcy są drodzy i mają długie kolejki. Ci co nie mają kolejek to w 99% partacze a z fachowością nie mają nic wspólnego ...

Oczywiście można ryzykować i brać najtańszego , ale trzeba się liczyć że wynajmując najtańszego będziemy musieli później wykonywac drogie poprawki lub zakceptować wiele fuszerek ...

Tak jak pisałem ceny robocizny mocno wzrosły i ciągle rosną , więc mówienie o tym że kiedyś zapłaciło się za coś tyle a tyle jest bez sensu ...
W każdym rejonie kraju jest inaczej i stawki są rózne.
Jeden weźmie jakiegoś "Pana Rycha" a inny woli wziąć kogoś kto może jest droższy ale ma renomę , daje fakturę i gwarancję i dba o jakośc i renomę ...

----------


## Gremlinka

Śledzę sobie ten wątek, bo też planujemy budowę domku. 
Co prawda nie łudzę się,  że 200 tyś wystarczy na wszystko. Ale jak pomyślę, że na 60 m2 mieszkanie do kompletnego remontu w wielkiej płycie muszę zapłacić 200 tyś, bo takie sa u nas ceny, a potem jeszcze płacić 600 zł czynsz (bo sa takie niestety ceny u nas), to wolę zbudowac skromny dom ze skromnym wykończeniem i będe wiedzieć, że te 600 zł wydaję na siebie i potrzeby swojej rodziny. Myślę, że 200 tyś na sam dom (bez papierów) do jakiegoś tam zamieszkania w nim z podstawowymi sprzętami i najzwyklejszym wyposażeniem wystarczy. Część rzeczy już mamy, przecież nie będę kupować nowej lodówki, pralki, stołu na początku, skoro je mam i są dobre i sprawne.
Wiadomo... potem zostaje jeszcze ogród, podjazd, chciałoby się wiele rzeczy... Ale coś za coś. 
Ostatnio znajoma mnie uświadomiła jak zapytałam, ile wyniosła ją budowa domu... Mówi, że nie liczyła, bo nie zależało jej na tym, żeby wiedzieć. Mieli 300 tyś ze sprzedaży poprzedniego domu, a wydali wiele więcej, bo 3 lata mieszkali podczas budowy u teściów. Wprowadziła się do gotowego i odwalonego w dość wysokim standardzie domku. I nie był taki duży, bo ok 110 m2 p.u.
W tym samym czasie inny znajomy wziął kredyt 200 tyś i wybudował dom (co prawda szkielet) i już mieszka, na parterze, bo góra się robi. I zarabiają z żoną, tyle co autor pierwszego postu. 
ufff Sorki, że tak długo...ale takie moje przemyślenia

----------


## face

> ja sie nie zgadzam, że samo drewno na dach ma wynosić 5 mln 
> a tak poważnie 5 tys. zł - musialabyms prawdzić, ile mnie to wyniosło =- ale na pewno nie tyle
> z resztą się też nie zgadzam


masz pelne prawo :tongue: 
rzeczywiscie 5000 tys za drewno na dach to sporo :tongue:

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja też kiedys tu pisałam, że byłam w szoku wędrując po tym forum i szukając jakiejs budowy domku podobnego do mojego... same wielkie chaty, Polska to chyba głównie dobrze zarabiający lekarze i prawnicy, albo to forum jest jakies elitarne. Wiele nauczyła mnie kiedys przypadkowa wyprawa na Wyspy - obserwowałam tam ludzi, zycie i myslałam sobie - kurde, jak oni w sumie mądrze zyją - szanują stare skromne domy i stare meble, nie zależy im na wymianie sprzętów na nowy, dopóki działają, pieniądze wydaja na puby i przyjemności, młodzi ludzie po prostu wynajmują domy i tak sobie zyją dniem dzisiejszym, chodza w podartych ciuchach i nie maja żadnych kompleksów. A my jestesmy duzo biedniejsi, a konieczni chcemy zyć  na poziomie zachodniej klasy średniej pokazywanej w telewizji. I jeszcze uważamy, że nam sie taki poziom zycia należy. No niestety, nigdzie nie ma tak dobrze, niepotrzebnie sobie wypruwamy zyły na jakieś reprezentacyjne aspekty życia, zamiast zwyczajnie być sobą. Na jakimś forum pokazałam swoja łazienkę i były pytania na prv - co to za płytki, jakiej firmy sedes itp. Wszystko tania chińszczyzna, oświadczam wszem i wobec i wcale mi nie wstyd. Budowałam dom nie na pokaz, tylko żeby mieszkać na wsi i wpuszczać do niego psy. To mi sprawia przyjemność - wieś, las, zwierzęta, rośliny, a dom jest temu podporządkowany. ma mnie łączyć z otoczeniem, a nie izolować. A cena domu ma mi pozwolić na korzystanie z zycia, a nie zmuszać do nadgodzin w celu spłaty kredytu. ależ się uzewnetrzniam....

----------


## miliarder

My też robiliśmy remont mieszkania z najtańszych materiałów, wcale się tego nie wstydzę. Przy małych dzieciach w ogóle nie opłaca się wywalać kupę kasy na meble i dodatki. Kumpel wydał na remont kilka razy tyle co ja, po 3 latach nie było różnicy w wyglądzie i zniszczeniach u niego i u nas. Tylko różnica w wydanych pieniądzach.

----------


## Pawciuniu

Ależ się wątek rozwinął . 
Wszyscy zaciekle dyskutują ,tylko autor taki jakby najmniej zainteresowany  :wink:

----------


## 2mm

> .............
> 
> A my jestesmy duzo biedniejsi, a konieczni chcemy zyć  na poziomie zachodniej klasy średniej pokazywanej w telewizji. *I jeszcze uważamy, że nam sie taki poziom zycia należy.* No niestety, nigdzie nie ma tak dobrze, niepotrzebnie sobie wypruwamy zyły na jakieś reprezentacyjne aspekty życia, zamiast zwyczajnie być sobą. 
> 
> ..............


to chyba jest jedno z trafniejszych stwierdzeń w tej całej dyskusji...........

w UK czy IRL może nie do końca jest tak jak napisałaś ale generalnie masz rację - pełen luz!!!!!!!!!!! każdy wie gdzie jest jego miejsce...........

tak trochę nie na temat ale gdzieś na tym forum kiedyś znalazłem wątek nt. tzw. kiczu w wystroju wnętrz. Wypowiadają się sami wielcy "znawcy" tematu, wyśmiewając wszystko dookoła. Jestem bardzo ciekawy jak wyglądają te ich modne i designerskie wnętrza w "apartamentach" typu M-ileś czy w "rezydencjach" typu dworek z kolumienkami...... Nie chciało mi się wdawać w dyskusję bo zostałbym od razu zakrzyczany.......


pozdr.

----------


## miliarder

> to chyba jest jedno z trafniejszych stwierdzeń w tej całej dyskusji...........
> 
> w UK czy IRL może nie do końca jest tak jak napisałaś ale generalnie masz rację - pełen luz!!!!!!!!!!! każdy wie gdzie jest jego miejsce...........
> 
> tak trochę nie na temat ale gdzieś na tym forum kiedyś znalazłem wątek nt. tzw. kiczu w wystroju wnętrz. Wypowiadają się sami wielcy "znawcy" tematu, wyśmiewając wszystko dookoła. Jestem bardzo ciekawy jak wyglądają te ich modne i designerskie wnętrza w "apartamentach" typu M-ileś czy w "rezydencjach" typu dworek z kolumienkami...... Nie chciało mi się wdawać w dyskusję bo zostałbym od razu zakrzyczany.......
> 
> 
> pozdr.


Taki d***ścisk mało komu dobrze robi. Często gęsto dizajnerskie wyposarzenie=kredyt do końca życia. Ja zawsze zastanawiam się po co? Nie lepiej inwestować w podróże i hobby? Dom to nie wystawa katalogowa.

----------


## miliarder

> to chyba jest jedno z trafniejszych stwierdzeń w tej całej dyskusji...........
> 
> w UK czy IRL może nie do końca jest tak jak napisałaś ale generalnie masz rację - pełen luz!!!!!!!!!!! każdy wie gdzie jest jego miejsce...........
> 
> tak trochę nie na temat ale gdzieś na tym forum kiedyś znalazłem wątek nt. tzw. kiczu w wystroju wnętrz. Wypowiadają się sami wielcy "znawcy" tematu, wyśmiewając wszystko dookoła. Jestem bardzo ciekawy jak wyglądają te ich modne i designerskie wnętrza w "apartamentach" typu M-ileś czy w "rezydencjach" typu dworek z kolumienkami...... Nie chciało mi się wdawać w dyskusję bo zostałbym od razu zakrzyczany.......
> 
> 
> pozdr.


Taki d***ścisk mało komu dobrze robi. Często gęsto dizajnerskie wyposarzenie=kredyt do końca życia. Ja zawsze zastanawiam się po co? Nie lepiej inwestować w podróże i hobby? Dom to nie wystawa katalogowa a świerze powietrze i święty spokój(także finansowy) dla mnie ma największą wartość. Gdybym nie miał kasy na pewno siedziałbym w małym mieszkanku i cenił sobie luz.

----------


## miliarder

świeże oczywiście

----------


## aniutek1983

Mój znajomy BUDOWLANIEC postawił systemem gospodarczym w kilka lat (ok.5-6), kilka lat temu (4?) dom ok.350m kw. , w którym wydzielił jeszcze swoim 2 córkom po mieszkaniu (wykończonym) i powiedział że na całą inwestycję wydał 190 000pln.! Więc myślę że szansa jest zawsze, ale kosztem czasu w jakim będziecie się budować. No i nie liczę tu kosztów samej działki.

----------


## dr_au

> czekaj jeszcze troche jak nam podatki przywala od wartosci nieruchomosci,to zaczniemy budowac sie tak ja w "bogatych krajach" typu Szwecja czy Norwegia
> same chatynki....


Wiesz co - i to jest wyjaśnienie. Nie lubię odwoływania się do cech narodowościowych. Raczej należy poszukać czynników społecznych czy ekonomicznych określonych zachowań.

Jak wejdzie podatek katastralny (a prędzej czy później wejdzie), to wpłynie poważnie na decyzje domowe Polaków. Nikt nie lubi płacić podatków, a już zwłaszcza płacić niepotrzebnie podatków. Widać to chociażby po tym, że większość woli garaż połączony z domem, bo płaci się od niego mniejsze podatki niż od wolnostojącego.

----------


## dr_au

*2mm, miliarder, Zielony ogród* - hmmmm... właśnie mnie oświeciło, o co chodzi z tym budowaniem na kredyt. Rozumiem, że chodzi o to, że ludzie budują domy, pakując bardzo duże pieniądze w ich wykończenie i urządzenie i finansując to wszystko z kredytu (kredyt brany na zasadzie - ile bank da)? 

Przepraszam za głupie dopytywanie się, nikomu nie zaglądam w portfel. Po prostu w mojej ocenie nie jest to rozsądne. Wykończeniówka *nie jest inwestycją, a czystą konsumpcją*. Za 10 lat i tak będzie wymagać odświeżenia/remontu, a w niewielkim stopniu wpływa na cenę domu przy odsprzedaży. W ten sposób bieżące potrzeby konsumpcyjne finansujemy długoterminowym kredytem, w dodatku bez możliwości odzyskania włożonych pieniędzy w razie kłopotów. Nie mówiąc już o tym, że kredyt trzeba będzie spłacać również wówczas, kiedy dom przestanie już cieszyć.

Nie mam nic przeciw kredytom hipotecznym. Sam właśnie wziąłem drugi. Ale moim zdaniem akurat designerski kibelek nie jest czymś, co warto spłacać 30 lat i wykończeniówkę lepiej albo zrobić na akceptowalnie niskim poziomie, albo finansować z bieżących dochodów/oszczędności. To pozwala utrzymać dyscyplinę finansów.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> to chyba jest jedno z trafniejszych stwierdzeń w tej całej dyskusji...........
> 
> w UK czy IRL może nie do końca jest tak jak napisałaś ale generalnie masz rację - pełen luz!!!!!!!!!!! każdy wie gdzie jest jego miejsce...........
> 
> tak trochę nie na temat ale gdzieś na tym forum kiedyś znalazłem wątek nt. tzw. kiczu w wystroju wnętrz. Wypowiadają się sami wielcy "znawcy" tematu, wyśmiewając wszystko dookoła. Jestem bardzo ciekawy jak wyglądają te ich modne i designerskie wnętrza w "apartamentach" typu M-ileś czy w "rezydencjach" typu dworek z kolumienkami...... Nie chciało mi się wdawać w dyskusję bo zostałbym od razu zakrzyczany.......
> 
> 
> pozdr.


każdy zna swoje miejsce, własnie to jest dobre określenie. i to daje zadowolenie z życia, bo inaczej człowiek wiecznie chce komus dorównać, i wiecznie jest niezadowolony. Ogladam brytyjskie programy na DOMO - tam nikt zwraca uwagi na producenta mebli czy gładkosć ścian, raczej na kolor, styl, nastrój, wygodę, pomysł. Polskich programów wnętrzarskich jest niewiele, a oglądając te, które są, normalnie sie wstydzę za nie - prowadzący są "nadęci designersko", wszystko jest nowe, modne, drogie i podawana jest wielkimi literami firma czy projektant- Villeroy&bosh, Starck, jakieś Almidecor czy inne drożyzny, a już popularna i tania Ikea to wstyd. Nie odwoływac sie do cech narodowościowych - pewnie, że nie, ale to sie tak rzuca w oczy w takim np. DOMO, czy nawet jak ktoś odrobine podróżuje. Oczywiście w całej tej dyskusji pomijam osoby naprawdę zamozne, którym wolno wszystko i które jak najbardziej powinny eksperymentować w tej dziedzinie, bo ktoś musi.

----------


## Zielony ogród

[QUOTE=dr_au;4574920]*2mm, miliarder, Zielony ogród* - hmmmm... właśnie mnie oświeciło, o co chodzi z tym budowaniem na kredyt. Rozumiem, że chodzi o to, że ludzie budują domy, pakując bardzo duże pieniądze w ich wykończenie i urządzenie i finansując to wszystko z kredytu (kredyt brany na zasadzie - ile bank da)? 
.
Przepraszam za głupie dopytywanie się, nikomu nie zaglądam w portfel. Po prostu w mojej ocenie nie jest to rozsądne. Wykończeniówka *nie jest inwestycją, a czystą konsumpcją*. Za 10 lat i tak będzie wymagać odświeżenia/remontu, a w niewielkim stopniu wpływa na cenę domu przy odsprzedaży. W ten sposób bieżące potrzeby konsumpcyjne finansujemy długoterminowym kredytem, w dodatku bez możliwości odzyskania włożonych pieniędzy w razie kłopotów. Nie mówiąc już o tym, że kredyt trzeba będzie spłacać również wówczas, kiedy dom przestanie już cieszyć.=quote]

super stwierdzenie -wykończeniówka jest konsumpcą, a nie inwestycją. A dyskutuję tak zawzięcie o tym, bo szkoda tych wszystkich młodych ludzi, którzy funduja sobie i swoim dzieciom zaciskanie pasa na 30 lat, bo wstyd mieć prosty dach czy tanie płytki. jak sie czyta te wszystkie fora, to widać, że sie troche pogubili w tyn wszystkim - zawsze zacznie doradzac ktoś, kto powie - budujesz na lata, nie oszczędzaj, tanie to chińszczyzna, nigdy nie jest tak dobrze, żeby nie mogło byc lepiej (i drożej). czytam to parę lat, pamietam, jak za wenge szaleli, kredyty brali, a teraz co z tym zrobić.... z mody wyszło, obciach, a kredyt spłacać trzeba. Teraz obserwuję te wszystkie brązowe - czekoladowe łazienki w wielki wzory - daje im góra 4 lata i po modzie. I co, płytki skuwać?
a odzyskanie włozonych pieniędzy? im bardziej "pomysłowy" dom, tym trudniej go sprzedać. Designerskie wymysły sprzed 10 lat raczej obnizaja wartość domu niz ja podnoszą. Nie ma nic gorszego niż świeżo przebrzmiała moda.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ależ się wątek rozwinął . 
> Wszyscy zaciekle dyskutują ,tylko autor taki jakby najmniej zainteresowany


z tego co wiem, autor narazie sobie odpuscił

----------


## ann i pawel

> *ann i paweł* zacytowałam twój wpis bo krótko i zwięźle pokazuje, jakie jest mniemanie o właścicielach domu. Jak cię nie stać to do bloku. A ciekawe gdzie mają mieszkać ludzie z małych miasteczek i wsi - wspólnie "biedota" ma postawić blok, nawet jeżeli każdy ma kawałek ziemi od rodziców, albo tanie działki od gminy? Pewnie, że niektóre rzeczy lepiej zrobić trwalsze, ale jak ktoś nie ma za wiele kasy teraz, to robi, jak może i trudno - będą remonty nie za 8, ale powiedzmy za 4-5 lat.


wlaśnie mnie denerwuje jak ludzie mówią, że jak już się buduję to muszę mieć ful forsy...i w ogóle skąd ja taka młoda moge ją mieć...a u nas w mieście mieszkania 50m2 zaczynaja się od 250tyś...standart to 300 za mieszkanie w nowym budownictwie- czyli stan deweloperski...więc w tej cenie jest dom i to już względnie wykończony...
napewno taki, że mieszkac się da :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Wiesz co - i to jest wyjaśnienie. Nie lubię odwoływania się do cech narodowościowych. Raczej należy poszukać czynników społecznych czy ekonomicznych określonych zachowań.
> 
> Jak wejdzie podatek katastralny (a prędzej czy później wejdzie), to wpłynie poważnie na decyzje domowe Polaków. Nikt nie lubi płacić podatków, a już zwłaszcza płacić niepotrzebnie podatków. Widać to chociażby po tym, że większość woli garaż połączony z domem, bo płaci się od niego mniejsze podatki niż od wolnostojącego.


wydaje mi sie, że podatek katastralny wpłynie raczej na decyzje o sprzedaży juz istniejących zbyt duzych dla rodziny domów. mniejszy wpływ będzie miał na decyzje o wyborze projektu, bo widac tutaj w praktyce, że aspekt ekonomiczny nie ma dla ludzi znaczenia (na tym etapie to nie dociera jeszcze do podekscytowanych umysłów)

----------


## mariog

> licze tak fundamenty 5000zł pustaki sciany zew 10000zł pustaki wewnetrzne 5000zł strop 5000zł na dach też licze 5000zł  okna drzwi zew 10000zł plus robocizna 30tys co myślisz?


5000zł na fundament to chyba na sam beton to samo na dach 5000zł to ewentualnie na samą blachę ceny poprostu nierealne.Właśnie zaczynam budowę domek parterowy 16mx9m z garażem 97m2 bardzo prostej konstrukcji .Kupiłem  bloczki i stal prawie 5.500zł a gdzie reszta beton na ławy ,beton na chudziak papy ,lepiki ,deski,piach,cement,prace ziemne,rozprowadzenie kanalizy i jeszcze pewnie o czymś zapomniałem robocizny już nie liczę jak się zmieszczę w 15000zł za fundament to będzie dobrze.

----------


## face

*mariog* Ty piszesz o domku ktory ma pow zabudowy prawie 150 m2

a kolega *andrzej27* bedzie mial 120m2 pod podlogach na dwoch kondygnacja, czyli ok 65 m2 powierzchni zabudowy
owszem podszedl zbyt optymistycznie ale podejrzewam ze na material na poziom zero: beton, stal, tluczen na podbudowe, troche rur kanalizacyjnych, dysperbity i drobiazgi wyjdzie ok 7,5-8 tys zl

----------


## miliarder

> 5000zł na fundament to chyba na sam beton to samo na dach 5000zł to ewentualnie na samą blachę ceny poprostu nierealne.Właśnie zaczynam budowę domek parterowy 16mx9m z garażem 97m2 bardzo prostej konstrukcji .Kupiłem  bloczki i stal prawie 5.500zł a gdzie reszta beton na ławy ,beton na chudziak papy ,lepiki ,deski,piach,cement,prace ziemne,rozprowadzenie kanalizy i jeszcze pewnie o czymś zapomniałem robocizny już nie liczę jak się zmieszczę w 15000zł za fundament to będzie dobrze.


Na fundamentach raczej nie warto oszczędzać. Ja podobnie liczę do 15tys., dużo sam robiąc. Dach- za robociznę chyba tyle liczysz, bo sama więźba to 10 tys. Lepiej trzymaj się realnych cen, bo wpakujesz się w bagno.

----------


## andrzej27

> Na fundamentach raczej nie warto oszczędzać. Ja podobnie liczę do 15tys., dużo sam robiąc. Dach- za robociznę chyba tyle liczysz, bo sama więźba to 10 tys. Lepiej trzymaj się realnych cen, bo wpakujesz się w bagno.


ok to licz 15tys za fundament ale ssz więcej niz 100tys niema szans aby wyszedł

----------


## miliarder

> ok to licz 15tys za fundament ale ssz więcej niz 100tys niema szans aby wyszedł


No ba. I tak ma być. Pewne rzeczy trzeba solidniej. A  jak wyjdzie mniej to lepiej niż zaniżać i ma wyjść więcej, szczególnie że przy fundamentach czasem różne cyrki wychodzą. Kule kalkulacje przeprowadzam, obserwuję ceny w okolicy, ale mam pietra że kryzys mija i ceny wystrzelą w górę. Jak myślicie? Widzę, że niektóre rzeczy jak np. więźby poszły up. Choć to już na szczęście mam.

----------


## miliarder

Zbierają się po kryzysie czy nie? Cenowo oczywiście.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Bowess napisałaś dokładnie to o co mi chodziło ( tylko lepiej to ujęłaś) ktoś jak przenosi się z bloku do domu to od razu musi mieć wyższy standard wykończenia chociaż jego zarobki wcale się nie zmieniły...i dobierają kredyt żeby mieć droższą kanapę czy bardzije wypasioną armaturę w łazience...
> może ja jestem jakaś dziwna ale ja nie widzę większej różnicy między płytką za 40zł a za 150 no bij zabij nie widzę



 Ciekawe podejście do luksusu.Rozumiem ,że nie widzisz różnicy w zmianie miejsca zamieszkania z bloku do swojego domku?W stopce masz pięknie to przecież  napisane.




> WYŚNIŁAM NASZ DOM
> NIE PAMIĘTAM ŚCIAN, NIE PAMIĘTAM DACHU,
> ALE WIEM, ŻE TO BYŁ ON,
> POZNAŁAM PO CIEPLE, POZNAŁAM PO ZAPACHU


Taki właśnie wyśniłaś sobie domek?Taki w którym będzie bardzo skromnie bez zbytniego przepychu.Wszystko tanio z wyprzedaży albo np w drugim gatunku.Takie miałaś marzenia,tak sobie to wyśniłaś????Kurcze nie wierzę.No nie wierzę i już.Wiem ,że pieniądze są ogromna barierą,wiem ,że bez nich nasze marzenia się nie spełnią ale nie zapominaj ,że domu nie budujesz tylko dla siebie. Denerwuje mnie np. takie powiedzenie.""Wiesz co stary mieszkamy w bloku to jak innym się udało wybudować to i my spróbujmy".Co zrobisz z marzeniami jak nie masz kasy a kredytu nie chcesz brać?To są olbrzymie schody do ich spełnienia.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ciekawe podejście do luksusu.Rozumiem ,że nie widzisz różnicy w zmianie miejsca zamieszkania z bloku do swojego domku?W stopce masz pięknie to przecież  napisane.
> 
> 
> 
> Taki właśnie wyśniłaś sobie domek?Taki w którym będzie bardzo skromnie bez zbytniego przepychu.Wszystko tanio z wyprzedaży albo np w drugim gatunku.Takie miałaś marzenia,tak sobie to wyśniłaś????Kurcze nie wierzę.No nie wierzę i już.Wiem ,że pieniądze są ogromna barierą,wiem ,że bez nich nasze marzenia się nie spełnią ale nie zapominaj ,że domu nie budujesz tylko dla siebie. Denerwuje mnie np. takie powiedzenie.""Wiesz co stary mieszkamy w bloku to jak innym się udało wybudować to i my spróbujmy".Co zrobisz z marzeniami jak nie masz kasy a kredytu nie chcesz brać?To są olbrzymie schody do ich spełnienia.


witaj NS,
ja marzę o jachcie dalekomorskim, kasy oczywiście nie mam, i co teraz? Wiekszość świata głoduje i nie ma dostepu do czystej wody, a ty uważasz że każde marzenie należy spełnić, nawet za cudze pieniądze?

----------


## miliarder

> Ciekawe podejście do luksusu.Rozumiem ,że nie widzisz różnicy w zmianie miejsca zamieszkania z bloku do swojego domku?W stopce masz pięknie to przecież  napisane.
> 
> 
> 
> Taki właśnie wyśniłaś sobie domek?Taki w którym będzie bardzo skromnie bez zbytniego przepychu.Wszystko tanio z wyprzedaży albo np w drugim gatunku.Takie miałaś marzenia,tak sobie to wyśniłaś????Kurcze nie wierzę.No nie wierzę i już.Wiem ,że pieniądze są ogromna barierą,wiem ,że bez nich nasze marzenia się nie spełnią ale nie zapominaj ,że domu nie budujesz tylko dla siebie. Denerwuje mnie np. takie powiedzenie.""Wiesz co stary mieszkamy w bloku to jak innym się udało wybudować to i my spróbujmy".Co zrobisz z marzeniami jak nie masz kasy a kredytu nie chcesz brać?To są olbrzymie schody do ich spełnienia.


Pozwól, że ja odpowiem- w takim wypadku zadawalam się mieszkaniem w bloku. Czasem marzymy o rzeczach których wiemy, że nigdy nas nie będzie na nie stać, co nie znaczy, że każdą zachciankę należy spełniać. Spłacać zachcianki w postaci kafelek za 500zł/mkw oraz dodatki nie na naszą kieszeń to szczyt głupoty. Ale banki zacierają rączki. Ostatnio czytałem, że jedynie ok. 30% kredytobiorców spłaci swoje zobowiazania wobec banku- to świadczy właśnie o takim konsumpcyjnym podejściu. Ludziom się wydaje, że jak zmieniają mieszkanie na dom to awansują społecznie i teraz trzeba pokazać po wyposażeniu na co kogo stać. Przykro mi bardzo, ale nawet droga armatura kiedyś będzie do wymiany lub stanie się niemodna a kredyt pozostanie. Moim zdaniem rata kredytu nie powinna przekraczać kwoty, którą jedna osoba może bez problemu spłacić i utrzymać rodzinę.

----------


## miliarder

> witaj NS,
> ja marzę o jachcie dalekomorskim, kasy oczywiście nie mam, i co teraz? Wiekszość świata głoduje i nie ma dostepu do czystej wody, a ty uważasz że każde marzenie należy spełnić, nawet za cudze pieniądze?


Ponoć najlepiej wydaje się cudze i pożyczone.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> witaj NS,
> ja marzę o jachcie dalekomorskim, kasy oczywiście nie mam, i co teraz? Wiekszość świata głoduje i nie ma dostepu do czystej wody, a ty uważasz że każde marzenie należy spełnić, nawet za cudze pieniądze?


Proszę tylko porównać temat wątku z marzeniami o których wspomniałem a to co napisał miliarder....powinno być przyklejone do topiku.



> *rata kredytu nie powinna przekraczać kwoty, którą jedna osoba może bez problemu spłacić i utrzymać rodzinę*.


 I szczytem głupoty własnie jest to ,że zapominamy o tym.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Skoro moim marzeniem jest wybudowanie domu a nie mam kasy to mogę podjąć takie wyzwanie i wziąć kredyt czy nie?

----------


## lukep3

rata kredytu winna stanowić maksymalnie 30% dochodów miesięcznych..najlepiej jak jest do 20%..a tragedia zaczyna sie przy racie przekraczającej 50%

----------


## miliarder

> Skoro moim marzeniem jest wybudowanie domu a nie mam kasy to mogę podjąć takie wyzwanie i wziąć kredyt czy nie?


Jako wolny człowiek możesz sobie brać co chcesz i ile chcesz- tzn. ile dadzą. Ale po co? Ostatnimi laty ludzie najchętniej biorą kred. we frankach. Na dzień dzisiejszy, kwota spłaty kredytu zaciągniętego w 2008r. wtedy 400tys. dziś to ok. 550tys.- różnice kursowe. Więc zakładając, że nawet sprzedasz za 450tys.(mało realne po kryzysie), wisisz bankowi jeszcze 100tys. + karne odsetki. I tak to wygląda, jeśli ktoś słuch swoich zachcianek a nie zdrowego rozsądku.

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> Taki właśnie wyśniłaś sobie domek?Taki w którym będzie bardzo skromnie bez zbytniego przepychu.Wszystko tanio z wyprzedaży albo np w drugim gatunku.Takie miałaś marzenia,tak sobie to wyśniłaś????Kurcze nie wierzę.No nie wierzę i już.Wiem ,że pieniądze są ogromna barierą,wiem ,że bez nich nasze marzenia się nie spełnią ale nie zapominaj ,że domu nie budujesz tylko dla siebie. Denerwuje mnie np. takie powiedzenie.""Wiesz co stary mieszkamy w bloku to jak innym się udało wybudować to i my spróbujmy".Co zrobisz z marzeniami jak nie masz kasy a kredytu nie chcesz brać?To są olbrzymie schody do ich spełnienia.


Whouf.... Właściwie to o co ci chodzi? Dom wykończony "w drugim gatunku" będzie w większości przypadków przyjemniejszym miejscem do życia niż "luksusowo" wykończone małe mieszkanko w bloku. Bo o komforcie życia w mniejszym stopniu decyduje cena za m2 płytek, a w większym - przestrzeń, cisza czy własny ogródek.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Skoro moim marzeniem jest wybudowanie domu a nie mam kasy to mogę podjąć takie wyzwanie i wziąć kredyt czy nie?



to zależy od:
-twoich stałych dochodów
-twojego wieku i stanu zdrowia
-twoich umiejętności i pracowitości
-ilości dzieci i ich wieku
-i od tego, o jakim projekcie myslisz.

wprowadzisz się, dom może byc przecudny, ale i tak spowszednieje, w przeciwieństwie do kredytu. jak to mówią na wsi - ciężko się pracuje na zjedzony chleb

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Whouf.... Właściwie to o co ci chodzi? Dom wykończony "w drugim gatunku" będzie w większości przypadków przyjemniejszym miejscem do życia niż "luksusowo" wykończone małe mieszkanko w bloku. Bo o komforcie życia w mniejszym stopniu decyduje cena za m2 płytek, a w większym - przestrzeń, cisza czy własny ogródek.


popatrzcie na niektóre (nie polskie, niestety) programy na DOMO - za jakie grosze ludzie pieknie domy urządzają. Trochę koloru, rozbiórkowe deski, stare drzwi, parę poduszek a efekt piekny i ponadczasowy, bez tych woodentic, gresów polerowanych  i innych cudów, które ma połowa ludzi na FM.  Ja kupiłam parę drogich rzeczy, i juz po 1,5 roku stwierdzam, że głupia byłam.

----------


## bowess

> Ciekawe podejście do luksusu.Rozumiem ,że nie widzisz różnicy w zmianie miejsca zamieszkania z bloku do swojego domku?


No i tu właśnie sedno sprawy. Nie każdy dom jest czy ma być luksusowy. Dla mnie przeprowadzka z bloku do domu to przede wszystkim własne podwórko bez psich kup, brak konieczności współżycia z sąsiadami, czyli cierpliwego wysłuchiwania ich drobnych remontów, uciszania dziecka, które może zbyt wesoło bawi się na podłodze, targania wózka na piętro albo do piwnicy, bycie u siebie i życie po swojemu, niezależność od rodziców - kochanych i niekonfliktowych, ale jednak mających swój rytm życia i swoje przyzwyczajenia. Co zabawne mieszkaliśmy w dzielnicy uznawanej za lepszą i miało to odbicie w cenie tamtejszych mieszkań. Czy zatem nasze mieszkanie powinno być luksusowo wyposażone? Nie było. Dom też nie jest, bo nie to jest naszym celem w życiu, ale rozumiem i akceptuję fakt, że są ludzie, którzy na takie akurat luksusy wnętrzarskie chcą pracować, albo już zapracowali. 

Naprawdę *niktspecjalny* nie jesteś w stanie uwierzyć, że może cieszyć dom z płytkami w kuchni za 22zł? Kiedy jeszcze marzyłam o domu, to raczej były to marzenia bez detali wykończeniowych i minimów cenowych. Dom miał być słoneczny, schludny i dla nas. I taki jest. I szarlotka upieczona w kuchni zaprojektowanej i poskręcanej samodzielnie, w najzwyklejszej wolnostojącej kuchence pachnie cudnie. 

Uważam, że przy pewnym trybie życia i ogólnej dyscyplinie finansowej marzenie autora wątku nie musi być marzeniem ściętej głowy. Przy takich dochodach wydaje mi się, że udałoby się zbudować chociażby wspominany już przeze mnie Z72. W naszej rodzinie są osoby, które uważają nas za bogaczy śpiących na forsie, bo zbudowaliśmy dom (wykończony i wyposażony skromnie, z poszukiwaniem okazji ale raczej z końcówek, wyprzedaży, a nie III gatunek lub najgorsze możliwe parametry). Sami zarabiając więcej od nas narzekają, jak to im wiecznie brakuje kasy, a po prostu inaczej konsumują przychody - więcej imprezują, noszą markowe ciuchy, wyjeżdżają w góry zimą, latem na dłuższy urlop, dużo wydają na papierosy. Mają małe mieszkanko i nic w tym względzie zmieniać nie planują. Sądzę, że jeżeli ktoś na poważnie myśli o budowie domu, umie czytać i słuchać, to raczej nie powinien wykonać sobie strzału w kolano.

----------


## romek1965

Niestety nie jest to możliwe wybudować dom za 200 tys.;/ radzę pomyśleć o kredycie, aby nie obudzić się później, gdy nie będzie pieniędzy, aby dokończyć/kontynuować budowę...

----------


## miliarder

Jak ktoś ma 200tys. gotówki to kredyt nie będzie problemem nawet w trakcie trwania budowy, ale jeżeli ktoś ma zdolność kredytową i dostanie tylko 200tys. to nie ma szans.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Jako wolny człowiek możesz sobie brać co chcesz i ile chcesz- tzn. ile dadzą. Ale po co? Ostatnimi laty ludzie najchętniej biorą kred. we frankach. Na dzień dzisiejszy, kwota spłaty kredytu zaciągniętego w 2008r. wtedy 400tys. dziś to ok. 550tys.- różnice kursowe. Więc zakładając, że nawet sprzedasz za 450tys.(mało realne po kryzysie), wisisz bankowi jeszcze 100tys. + karne odsetki. I tak to wygląda, jeśli ktoś słuch swoich zachcianek a nie zdrowego rozsądku.


Wiesz ludzie bardzo często budują na wyrost swoich potrzeb ...

Jakoś Ci sami ludzie co mieszkali w bloku w kawalerce 30-40m2 nagle MUSZĄ mieć 150-250m2 pow. użytkowej i o niczym mniejszym nie chcą słyszeć ...

Znajomi mojej mamy wybudowali kiedyś wielki dom. Dom 2-piętrowy z myślą o dzieciach ...Tyle że dzieci nie chciały razem z rodzicami zostać i każde ma własne mieszkanie/dom i mieszka w zupełnie innym mieście.
Starsi ludzie zostali sami na wielkim domu , który trzeba remontować i ogrzewać ...

Dodatkowo niektórzy budują aby się "pokazać" ...
Przecież muszę mieć większy dom niż sąsiad i ładniejszy i droższy ...

W większości buduje się za duże domy , na wyrost. bardzo często olbrzymia większośc domu stoi nie używana a trzeba ją przecież wyposażyć i ogrzać ...

Ja uważam że dom należy budować dla siebie i swojej rodziny i pod tym kątem patrzyć. Nie patrzeć pod kątem przyszłości , gości i itd ..
lepiej wybudować mniejszy dom i skromniejszy ale za to mieć potem kasy na jego urządzenie ...

A nie jak czasami oglądam zdjecia domów na sprzedaż. Piękne domy z zewnątrz a wewnątrz urządzone całkowicie najtańszymi materiałami ...
To bardzo rzuca się w oczy. Dom na zewnątrz "wypasiony" a wykończeniówka odstaje mooooocno ...

Tyle że zapewne tak się kończy jak ambicje są olbrzymie a potem dom trzeba urządzić i kasy ... brak ...

----------


## msdracula

Nikt specjalny a czy ja napisała ,że mam zamiar oszczędzać na wszystkim i robić wszystko z najgorszych materiałów? U mnie oszczędności będą głównie na rbociźnie. Jeśli chodzi o wnętrza po prostu nie mam potrzeby mieć wszystkiego najlepszego najdroższego co nie znaczy ,że będę czuła się w moim domu źle i będę nieszczęśliwa bo nie kupiłam sobie lampy za 2000, wolę te pieniądze np. odłożyć na wakacje..moja odpowiedź donosiła się głownie do autora wątku. 

Zadziwia mnie po prostu tendencja, że jak chcesz mieć własny dom to musi być w nim luksus , a jak cię nie stać to spadaj na bloki...( od razu piszę, że ja w bloku nie mieszka)

Jeśli ktoś buduje dom po to aby uciec od uciążliwych sąsiadów, mieć kawałek ogrodu żeby dzieci się miały gdzie bawić i nie martwić się, że nie ma gdzie zaparkować to nawet panele za 20zł nie będą problem. Ja uważam ,że lepeij mieć skromniej a spać spokojnie i jeżdzić na wakacje niż żyć z olbrzymim kredytem, bo w odmu musi być luksus.

Nie do końca zrozumiałeś mój podpis...dom tworzą przede wszystkim ludzie w nim mieszkający , a nie drogie sprzęty w nim

kaszpir w 100% się z tobą zgadzam  :smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

> popatrzcie na niektóre (nie polskie, niestety) programy na DOMO - za jakie grosze ludzie pieknie domy urządzają. Trochę koloru, rozbiórkowe deski, stare drzwi, parę poduszek a efekt piekny i ponadczasowy, bez tych woodentic, gresów polerowanych  i innych cudów, które ma połowa ludzi na FM.  Ja kupiłam parę drogich rzeczy, i juz po 1,5 roku stwierdzam, że głupia byłam.


Dlatego trzeba zachować umiar i kompromis ..

Nie wszystko co bardzo drogie jest warte tej ceny , ale niestety bardzo często produkty o najniższej cenie mają tez najniższą jakość i niestety ta niska jakość może szybko "zawieść" ...

----------


## face

zalezy co kto ma mysli piszac "wybudowac dom za 200 tys"

ja pod pojeciem wybudowac dom pojmuje stan deweloperski i spokojnie 100-120m2 po podlogach w prostej bryle i prostym dachu za 200 tys sie uda bez pracy wlasnej
a przy wkladzie wlasnym pracy mozemy wykonac czesc wykonczeniowki lub nawet calosc jesli rozsadnie podejdziemy do zakupow i wlozymy duzo pracy wlasnej

ale jak ktos chce wybudowac dom 200-250 m2 ze skomplikowanym dachem to za 200 tys uda mu sie postawic przy pomocy ekip SSZ i wykonac prace instalacyjne

i mozna tak w nieskonosc....

majac dobre zarobki i swietlany widok na przyszlosc mozna budowac i na kredyt calosc...

najlepiej i najbezpieczniej jest miec gotowke na pokrycie kosztow SSO i wtedy podeprzec sie kredytem na reszte prac

----------


## Zielony ogród

jeżeli ktoś nie ma nic -ani działki, ani troche oszczędności, to normalne jest wynajęcie po prostu mieszkania i czekanie na lepsze czasy. Trafi się za parę lat działka, może lepsza praca, spadek :yes: .... czekać, a w młodosci od razu dom niepotrzebny, bo jeszcze dobrze swoich potrzeb nie znamy, nie wiemy, co z dziećmi. Nastolatki nie chcą na wieś....Po czterdziestce buduje sie świetnie - sa jakieś oszczędności, wiemy, co lubimy, dzieci duże na wylocie, nie obchodzi nas tak bardzo zdanie innych ani moda. W młodości podrózować, a nie kredyty na 30 lat brać!

----------


## Pawciuniu

Polecam wszystkim lekturę dziennika jednego z forumowiczów. 
Kolega kupił działkę i wybudował domek z14 , cały proces budowy szczegółowo opisał podając przy tym koszty wszystkich materiałów i robocizny w sposób niezwykle skrupulatny , dziennik śledziłam na bieżąco aktualnie kolega już mieszka w domku. Nie budował sam , wynajmował ekipy , nie tyrał na budowie po kilkanaście godzin na dobę, a mimo to wybudował całkiem ładny domek za kwotę której pozazdrościłby mu niejeden forumowicz . 

Polecam lekturę  :yes: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...lice-Wieliczki

----------


## Pawciuniu

Odniosę się jeszcze do kwestii brania kredytu 
Otóż jak to zwykle bywa punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia , są ludzie którzy nigdy , przenigdy nie wzięliby kredytu hipotecznego nawet jeśli ich sytuacja materialna spokojnie im na to pozwala, wolą żyć w jednym pokoiku ,kątem u rodziców z małym dzieckiem  pomimo iż życie z rodzicami czy teściami jest istnym piekłem . Swoje przychody konsumują na bieżąco na byle pierdoły , nie mają oszczędności i nie robią nic w tym kierunku by poprawić swój byt  . (Mam takich w rodzinie ,więc pozwoliłam sobie na posłużenie się ich przykładem )

A co z ludźmi którzy nie mając możliwości mieszkania z rodzicami muszą wynajmować mieszkanie, ceny wynajmu są bardzo wysokie 
Co miesiąc trzeba płacić dużą kwotę za wynajem , nic z tego nie mając , uważam że chyba lepiej w tej sytuacji wziąć kredyt i kupić mieszkanie lub wybudować mały domek , rata będzie porównywalna do kosztów wynajmu ale będziemy płacić za coś co jest nasze . 

Podjęcie decyzji o kredycie nie jest proste przeciwnie , to bardzo trudna decyzja i trzeba ją dobrze przemyśleć . 
My wzięliśmy kredyt bo wolimy płacić i już korzystać a nie odkładać wiele lat i wprowadzać się do domu za jakieś 20 lat .
Ale to nasza opinia inni mogą nieć inną i mają do tego święte prawo ,w końcu każdy jest kowalem swojego losu , czy jakoś tak  :smile: .

----------


## face

> Odniosę się jeszcze do kwestii brania kredytu 
> Otóż jak to zwykle bywa punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia , są ludzie którzy nigdy , przenigdy nie wzięliby kredytu hipotecznego nawet jeśli ich sytuacja materialna spokojnie im na to pozwala, wolą żyć w jednym pokoiku ,kątem u rodziców z małym dzieckiem  pomimo iż życie z rodzicami czy teściami jest istnym piekłem . Swoje przychody konsumują na bieżąco na byle pierdoły , nie mają oszczędności i nie robią nic w tym kierunku by poprawić swój byt  . (Mam takich w rodzinie ,więc pozwoliłam sobie na posłużenie się ich przykładem )


takich poprostu nie rozumiem a stykam sie z nimi rowniez na co dzien




> A co z ludźmi którzy nie mając możliwości mieszkania z rodzicami muszą wynajmować mieszkanie, ceny wynajmu są bardzo wysokie 
> Co miesiąc trzeba płacić dużą kwotę za wynajem , nic z tego nie mając , uważam że chyba lepiej w tej sytuacji wziąć kredyt i kupić mieszkanie lub wybudować mały domek , rata będzie porównywalna do kosztów wynajmu ale będziemy płacić za coś co jest nasze .


to rozumowanie jest jak najbardziej poprawne, i nie chodzi tylko o dom ale nawet o mieszkanie - po prostu finansuje sie wlasny kat a z kazda rata jest sie blizej wlasnosci a nie napycha sie komus kieszen przez x lat nie majac zadnych korzysci z tego

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Odniosę się jeszcze do kwestii brania kredytu 
> Otóż jak to zwykle bywa punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia , są ludzie którzy nigdy , przenigdy nie wzięliby kredytu hipotecznego nawet jeśli ich sytuacja materialna spokojnie im na to pozwala, wolą żyć w jednym pokoiku ,kątem u rodziców z małym dzieckiem  pomimo iż życie z rodzicami czy teściami jest istnym piekłem . Swoje przychody konsumują na bieżąco na byle pierdoły , nie mają oszczędności i nie robią nic w tym kierunku by poprawić swój byt  . (Mam takich w rodzinie ,więc pozwoliłam sobie na posłużenie się ich przykładem )
> 
> A co z ludźmi którzy nie mając możliwości mieszkania z rodzicami muszą wynajmować mieszkanie, ceny wynajmu są bardzo wysokie 
> Co miesiąc trzeba płacić dużą kwotę za wynajem , nic z tego nie mając , uważam że chyba lepiej w tej sytuacji wziąć kredyt i kupić mieszkanie lub wybudować mały domek , rata będzie porównywalna do kosztów wynajmu ale będziemy płacić za coś co jest nasze . 
> 
> Podjęcie decyzji o kredycie nie jest proste przeciwnie , to bardzo trudna decyzja i trzeba ją dobrze przemyśleć . 
> My wzięliśmy kredyt bo wolimy płacić i już korzystać a nie odkładać wiele lat i wprowadzać się do domu za jakieś 20 lat .
> Ale to nasza opinia inni mogą nieć inną i mają do tego święte prawo ,w końcu każdy jest kowalem swojego losu , czy jakoś tak .


każda sytuacja jest indywidualna, wiadomo, nikt nie lubi rad, ale w końcu to forum..... ja też brałam kredyt na mieszkanie i dobrze sie to skończyło, bo kupiłam tanio i sprzedałam drogo, czyli była to inwestycja. zależy, czy cena wynajmu jest porównywalna z rata kredytu itd.. Wielu rodzinomi przydałby sie taki prawnik-analityk-finansista rodzinny.

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> 
> A co z ludźmi którzy nie mając możliwości mieszkania z rodzicami muszą wynajmować mieszkanie, ceny wynajmu są bardzo wysokie 
> Co miesiąc trzeba płacić dużą kwotę za wynajem , nic z tego nie mając , uważam że chyba lepiej w tej sytuacji wziąć kredyt i kupić mieszkanie lub wybudować mały domek , rata będzie porównywalna do kosztów wynajmu ale będziemy płacić za coś co jest nasze . 
> 
> Podjęcie decyzji o kredycie nie jest proste przeciwnie , to bardzo trudna decyzja i trzeba ją dobrze przemyśleć . 
> My wzięliśmy kredyt bo wolimy płacić i już korzystać a nie odkładać wiele lat i wprowadzać się do domu za jakieś 20 lat .
> Ale to nasza opinia inni mogą nieć inną i mają do tego święte prawo ,w końcu każdy jest kowalem swojego losu , czy jakoś tak .


Ajajaj. Nie chodzi o to, że kredyt jest zły. Chodzi o to, jak jest wykorzystywany. Wyobraź sobie następującą sytuację (dane z kapelusza, ale względnie realne). Rodzina 2+1 o dochodach nieco ponad przeciętną - 6000 netto. Zdolność kredytowa na poziomie 0,5 mln, działka zakupiona z oszczędności, stanowiąca wkład własny. Budowa realizowana w całości z kredytu. Ich potrzeby zaspokaja dom o powierzchni 120-140 m2. Mają kilka scenariuszy do wyboru. Dla uproszczenia i pokazania problemu rozważmy dwa:

- wybierają projekt o prostej konstrukcji w średnim standardzie wykończenia, stawiany w granicach 300-350 tyś. Wówczas rata kredytu będzie stanowić ok. 1800 zł/mc
- wybierają bardziej "reprezentacyjny" dom, tzn. "wypasiony" dach, wykończeniówka z wyższej półki i płacą za to 500 tyś. zł. Wówczas rata kredytu oscyluje wokół 3000 zł/mc

Przy pierwszym rata kredytu przy ciągłości pracy zawodowej i pewnych widokach na podwyżkę nie będzie problemem. Ale ten wariant nie zaspokaja aspiracji. Drugi wariant powoduje, że budżet domowy jest dopięty na styk. 

Oba domy zaspokajają ich potrzeby mieszkaniowe. Co ciekawe - cena przy odsprzedaży będzie podobna (taka sama lokalizacja i taki sam metraż). Może sięgnąć kilkudziesięciu tysięcy, ale nie pokryje w pełni tych 150-200 tyś. różnicy. Dom tańszy będzie łatwiej zbywalny.

Który wariant uważasz za właściwy?

----------


## Pawciuniu

> Ajajaj. Nie chodzi o to, że kredyt jest zły. Chodzi o to, jak jest wykorzystywany. Wyobraź sobie następującą sytuację (dane z kapelusza, ale względnie realne). Rodzina 2+1 o dochodach nieco ponad przeciętną - 6000 netto. Zdolność kredytowa na poziomie 0,5 mln, działka zakupiona z oszczędności, stanowiąca wkład własny. Budowa realizowana w całości z kredytu. Ich potrzeby zaspokaja dom o powierzchni 120-140 m2. Mają kilka scenariuszy do wyboru. Dla uproszczenia i pokazania problemu rozważmy dwa:
> 
> - wybierają projekt o prostej konstrukcji w średnim standardzie wykończenia, stawiany w granicach 300-350 tyś. Wówczas rata kredytu będzie stanowić ok. 1800 zł/mc
> - wybierają bardziej "reprezentacyjny" dom, tzn. "wypasiony" dach, wykończeniówka z wyższej półki i płacą za to 500 tyś. zł. Wówczas rata kredytu oscyluje wokół 3000 zł/mc
> 
> Przy pierwszym rata kredytu przy ciągłości pracy zawodowej i pewnych widokach na podwyżkę nie będzie problemem. Ale ten wariant nie zaspokaja aspiracji. Drugi wariant powoduje, że budżet domowy jest dopięty na styk. 
> 
> Oba domy zaspokajają ich potrzeby mieszkaniowe. Co ciekawe - cena przy odsprzedaży będzie podobna (taka sama lokalizacja i taki sam metraż). Może sięgnąć kilkudziesięciu tysięcy, ale nie pokryje w pełni tych 150-200 tyś. różnicy. Dom tańszy będzie łatwiej zbywalny.
> 
> Który wariant uważasz za właściwy?


To nie jest tak , ja doskonale rozumiem o czym wszyscy piszą i nie twierdzę ze powyższe wypowiedzi mają na celu udowodnienie że kredyt jest zły . 
Włączyłam się w dyskusję podając przykłady które akurat skłaniają do przemyślenia kwestii zaciągnięcia kredytu . 
Uważam też ze nie da się jednoznacznie odpowiedzieć na pytanie czy kredyt jest czymś dobrym czy złym , bo to zależy od bardzo wielu czynników dla jednych jest to dobra alternatywa a dla innych gwóźdź do trumny i tutaj można by długo dyskutować . 

Jeśli chodzi o przedstawione przez Ciebie warianty to oczywiście wybieram wariant 1 , ale ludzie są różni i niestety wielu z nich wybiera ten 2 a potem mają problem . 
Myślę że gdyby rozważniej ludzie brali kredyty i rozsądnie je inwestowali mieli by znacznie mniej problemów . 
Wszystko jest dla ludzi , tylko trzeba zachować zdrowy rozsądek i umiar , które tak często brakuje

----------


## Pawciuniu

> każda sytuacja jest indywidualna, wiadomo, nikt nie lubi rad, ale w końcu to forum..... ja też brałam kredyt na mieszkanie i dobrze sie to skończyło, bo kupiłam tanio i sprzedałam drogo, czyli była to inwestycja. zależy, czy cena wynajmu jest porównywalna z rata kredytu itd.. Wielu rodzinomi przydałby sie taki prawnik-analityk-finansista rodzinny.


Dokładnie , też uważam że każda sytuacja jest indywidualna , to że tutaj dyskutujemy ,wymieniamy poglądy i podajemy przykłady jest czymś fajnym bo dzięki temu wielu niezdecydowanych może poznać opinie z wielu źródeł . 

A tak poza dyskusją to piękny ten Twój domek ,Gratuluję  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ajajaj. Nie chodzi o to, że kredyt jest zły. Chodzi o to, jak jest wykorzystywany. Wyobraź sobie następującą sytuację (dane z kapelusza, ale względnie realne). Rodzina 2+1 o dochodach nieco ponad przeciętną - 6000 netto. Zdolność kredytowa na poziomie 0,5 mln, działka zakupiona z oszczędności, stanowiąca wkład własny. Budowa realizowana w całości z kredytu. Ich potrzeby zaspokaja dom o powierzchni 120-140 m2. Mają kilka scenariuszy do wyboru. Dla uproszczenia i pokazania problemu rozważmy dwa:
> 
> - wybierają projekt o prostej konstrukcji w średnim standardzie wykończenia, stawiany w granicach 300-350 tyś. Wówczas rata kredytu będzie stanowić ok. 1800 zł/mc
> - wybierają bardziej "reprezentacyjny" dom, tzn. "wypasiony" dach, wykończeniówka z wyższej półki i płacą za to 500 tyś. zł. Wówczas rata kredytu oscyluje wokół 3000 zł/mc
> 
> Przy pierwszym rata kredytu przy ciągłości pracy zawodowej i pewnych widokach na podwyżkę nie będzie problemem. Ale ten wariant nie zaspokaja aspiracji. Drugi wariant powoduje, że budżet domowy jest dopięty na styk. 
> 
> Oba domy zaspokajają ich potrzeby mieszkaniowe. Co ciekawe - cena przy odsprzedaży będzie podobna (taka sama lokalizacja i taki sam metraż). Może sięgnąć kilkudziesięciu tysięcy, ale nie pokryje w pełni tych 150-200 tyś. różnicy. Dom tańszy będzie łatwiej zbywalny.
> 
> Który wariant uważasz za właściwy?


no własnie, ludzie czytajcie i liczcie

codziennie po drodze z pracy mijam wielki wysoki dom z dachem czterospadowym i w każdej połaci lukarna, stan surowy zamknięty, stoi tak parę lat, a przy nim tablica: sprzedam połowe działki. Chwasty w pas. Obok ślicznie wykończona parterowa  "stodółka", firanki w oknach, kwiaty, psy i dzieci sie bawią na podwórku. Bardzo działa na wyobraźnie.

----------


## malakurka

Witam 
Jestem tu nowa, trochę czytam Wasze posty i bardzo chciałabym poznac Wasze zdanie, bo potrzebuję porady.
Mamy z mężem działkę ( darowizna od mojej mamy- jakies 16 arów tylko że dosyc wąsko, nie wiem jaka jest wartośc tej działki - jest to działka budowlana, wszystkie media w zasięgu kilkunastu metrów, ceny w mojej miejscowości ( niedaleko Rzeszowa wahają się w granicach 10-12tyś /ar, oceniam że moja może byc warta około 100 tys). Mamy dwójkę dzieci i na razie pracuje tylko mój mąż, (bliźniaki mają dopiero 10 miesięcy). Oszczędności żadnych tylko w przyszłości mąż dostanie mieszkanie po mamie w Łodzi w dobrej dzielnicy warte teraz około 250-280tys. Ja bardzo chcę budowac dom, zawsze mieszkałam w domu i cięzko byłoby mi się przenieśc do mieszkania, mąż zaczyna sie zrażac co do budowy i chciałby działkę sprzedac wziąc kredyt i kupic mieszkanie. Myśle że w naszej sytuacji 250tys kredytu to maksimum na jakie nas stac od chwili kiedy ja zacznę pracowac. Co byście zrobili??? Budowa domu ( jakies 120-130m) czy jednak kupno mieszkania....

----------


## face

dzialki bym nie sprzedawal
tesciowa niech przepisze mieszkanie jesli moze
kredyt hipoteczny pod zastaw mieszkania
budowa na dzialce ktora posiadacie

w razie czego wezmiecie tesciowa do domu gdy sie noga powinie

podaj zarobki i gdzie teraz mieszkacie-w sensie wynajem czy jak i czy w lodzi czy w rzeszowie :tongue:

----------


## malakurka

Moja teściowa mieszka w Łodzi ma 64 lata( nie ma mowy o przeprowadzce tutaj). My mieszkamy w domu u moich rodziców, teoretycznie wszystko mamy, tylko prowadzimy oddzielną kuchnię  :smile:  Jak pisałam ja na razie nie pracuje a mąż ma w granicach 3000zł. tak to wygląda  :smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Witam 
> Jestem tu nowa, trochę czytam Wasze posty i bardzo chciałabym poznac Wasze zdanie, bo potrzebuję porady.
> Mamy z mężem działkę ( darowizna od mojej mamy- jakies 16 arów tylko że dosyc wąsko, nie wiem jaka jest wartośc tej działki - jest to działka budowlana, wszystkie media w zasięgu kilkunastu metrów, ceny w mojej miejscowości ( niedaleko Rzeszowa wahają się w granicach 10-12tyś /ar, oceniam że moja może byc warta około 100 tys). Mamy dwójkę dzieci i na razie pracuje tylko mój mąż, (bliźniaki mają dopiero 10 miesięcy). Oszczędności żadnych tylko w przyszłości mąż dostanie mieszkanie po mamie w Łodzi w dobrej dzielnicy warte teraz około 250-280tys. Ja bardzo chcę budowac dom, zawsze mieszkałam w domu i cięzko byłoby mi się przenieśc do mieszkania, mąż zaczyna sie zrażac co do budowy i chciałby działkę sprzedac wziąc kredyt i kupic mieszkanie. Myśle że w naszej sytuacji 250tys kredytu to maksimum na jakie nas stac od chwili kiedy ja zacznę pracowac. Co byście zrobili??? Budowa domu ( jakies 120-130m) czy jednak kupno mieszkania....


 Cześć !  Ja też mam bliźniaczki , tyle że moje mają już 4 latka ...  
A wracając do pytania ...  

Mieszkanie w mieście ma swoje zalety i wady. 
Do wad można zaliczyć bardzo wysokie ceny za dzialkę , duży hałas , duże zagęszczenie , brak zieleni i raczej ciężko uraczyć świeże powietrze ... 
Ale ma też zalety - rewelacyjna infrastruktura. Wszędzie blisko i wszystko dookola jest (szkoły/przedszkola/kina/restauracje i itd). 
Nie traci sie czasu na dojazdy , można przemieszczać się bez samochodu ... 
Dzieci mogą same chodzić do szkoły (nie trzeba ich wozić) ... 
Także lepiej chodzi się na imprezy  :wink:  Obydwoje można wypić i nie ma problemu z powrotem do domu ...  

Zaletą mieszkania w bloku jest całkowita "bezstresowość". W większości bloki są umieszczone w "dobrych" lokalizacjach. Dodatkowo mieszkaniec nie przejmuje sie ogrzewaniem , remontami , ściekami , odśnieżaniem i itd ..  Minus to zagęszczenie , brak ogrodu i ponoszenie "wspólnych" kosztów ...  

Moi znajomi mieli kupić dom na osiedlu na tym samym mikro osiedlu gdzie ja będę mieszkał (pod miastem). Jednakze później zdecydowali że mieszkanie w domu pod miastem nie jest dla nich i wolę mniejsze ale za to mieszkanie w miescie ...  Ja mieszkam od kilku lat w bloku poza miastem i wiem jakie sa te zalety i wady. Mi jednak zależało na ciszy , spokoju , zieleni i to mi zaoferowało mieszkanie pod miastem ...

Dlatego teraz mimo że będę mieszkał w większej dziurze to sie cieszę i wady mi nie przeszkadzają , ale wiem że pewne niedogodności będą ...

----------


## 2mm

> Witam 
> 
> ...........
> 
> Oszczędności żadnych tylko w przyszłości mąż dostanie *mieszkanie po mamie w Łodzi w dobrej dzielnicy warte teraz około 250-280tys*. Ja bardzo chcę budowac dom, zawsze mieszkałam w domu i cięzko byłoby mi się przenieśc do mieszkania, mąż zaczyna sie zrażac co do budowy i chciałby działkę sprzedac wziąc kredyt i kupic mieszkanie. Myśle że w naszej sytuacji 250tys kredytu to maksimum na jakie nas stac od chwili kiedy ja zacznę pracowac. Co byście zrobili??? Budowa domu ( jakies 120-130m) czy jednak kupno mieszkania....


z całym szacunkiem - w Łodzi nie ma dobrych dzielnic - są dzielnice i osiedla kiepskie i jeszcze gorsze. 
No oczywiście jest kilka wyjątków potwierdzających regułę, jak zawsze i wszędzie  :wink: 
z kwoty wynika ze to mieszkanie ma powiedzmy >60mkw licząc po 4,5k PLN/mkw bo po tyle ludzie sobie wyceniają te swoje mieszkania.
Zapomnij o takiej kwocie bo to nie jest Warszawa. Po tyle za mkw to może i można sprzedać mieszkanie małe, max 2 pokoje 40-45mkw, no może 50mkw

chyba, że to mieszkanie zalicza się do tych niewielu wyjątków............

----------


## andrzej27

jest ktoś z pomorskiego?

----------


## malakurka

Wracając do Łodzi mój mąż mieszkał tam całe życie i uważa, że są miejsca fajne i  gorsze jak w każdym miescie natomiast jego mieszkanie jest w spokojnej dzielnicy i naprawdę pięknym miejscu nie za duże (57m) więc 3 pokoje to nie jest problem aby sprzedac tyle że teraz nie możemy tego zrobic i budując dom (powiedzmy że taak zadecydujemy) to startujemy tylko z działką... Czeka nas kredyt i tylko martwie sie czy damy rade w tej cenie cos skonczyc tak aby zamieszkac..."????piszcie proszę co myślicie??

----------


## adwersarz

2mm ehh... ceny nieruchomości ofertowe/realne temat rzeka. Już niejeden taki wątek jest na forum tym i innych "nie mogę sprzedać mieszkania/domu/działki co robię źle" ludzie się bujają przykładowo od 2 lat ale ceny nie spuszczą bo przecież "inni też za tyle wystawiają." 
Moim zdaniem dom powinno się budować taki i w takiej lokalizacji by w razie zmiany pracy(inne miasto)/choroby/rozwodu/cokolwiek innego można go było szybko go sprzedać nie tracąc na tym.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Wracając do Łodzi mój mąż mieszkał tam całe życie i uważa, że są miejsca fajne i  gorsze jak w każdym miescie natomiast jego mieszkanie jest w spokojnej dzielnicy i naprawdę pięknym miejscu nie za duże (57m) więc 3 pokoje to nie jest problem aby sprzedac tyle że teraz nie możemy tego zrobic i budując dom (powiedzmy że taak zadecydujemy) to startujemy tylko z działką... Czeka nas kredyt i tylko martwie sie czy damy rade w tej cenie cos skonczyc tak aby zamieszkac..."????piszcie proszę co myślicie??


COŚ na pewno, najważniejsza decyzja, to co to ma być. Jak pisało wiele osób wcześniej - bez piwnicy, garażu, prosty dach, bez balkonów i lukarn, do 100 m2, ale za to z wystarczy na całkowite wykończenie niedrogimi materiałami..Jeżeli pokusicie sie na cos więcej - raczej nie dacie rady do 250 tys.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> 2mm ehh... ceny nieruchomości ofertowe/realne temat rzeka. Już niejeden taki wątek jest na forum tym i innych "nie mogę sprzedać mieszkania/domu/działki co robię źle" ludzie się bujają przykładowo od 2 lat ale ceny nie spuszczą bo przecież "inni też za tyle wystawiają." 
> Moim zdaniem dom powinno się budować taki i w takiej lokalizacji by w razie zmiany pracy(inne miasto)/choroby/rozwodu/cokolwiek innego można go było szybko go sprzedać nie tracąc na tym.


jakie domy najlepiej sie sprzedają? ma ktoś takie informacje?

----------


## 2mm

> Wracając do Łodzi mój mąż mieszkał tam całe życie i uważa, że są miejsca fajne i  gorsze jak w każdym miescie natomiast jego mieszkanie jest w spokojnej dzielnicy i naprawdę pięknym miejscu nie za duże *(57m) więc 3 pokoje to nie jest problem aby sprzedac* tyle że teraz nie możemy tego zrobic i budując dom (powiedzmy że taak zadecydujemy) to startujemy tylko z działką... Czeka nas kredyt i tylko martwie sie czy damy rade w tej cenie cos skonczyc tak aby zamieszkac..."????piszcie proszę co myślicie??


57mkw?? nie jest problem aby sprzedać??

no to życzę powodzenia przy takiej cenie.............


ja nie mam na szczęście mieszkania na sprzedaż w Lodzi ale wiem jak wygłąda tam rynek nieruchomości

----------


## adwersarz

Zielony ogród zobacz gdzie i jakie domy budują duże firmy developerskie z zagranicznym kapitałem. Kto jak kto ale oni już tam dobrze kalkulują co i gdzie się dobrze sprzeda. Mają od tego zastępy analityków rynku. 
malakurka nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem ale napisałaś "Oszczędności żadnych tylko w przyszłości mąż dostanie mieszkanie po mamie w Łodzi ", "to nie jest problem aby sprzedac tyle że teraz nie możemy tego zrobic" tzn. że liczysz na spadek po 64letniej teściowej w najbliższym czasie? bo jeśli tak to takie trochę niesmaczne roztrząsać publicznie ile możesz dostać ze sprzedaży mieszkania po osobie która żyje i ma się dobrze. Jest takie przysłowie "nie dziel skóry na niedźwiedziu".

----------


## ann i pawel

też uważam że liczenie na spadek po rodzicach czy teściach to przesada...mogą dożyć 100-niech Bóg da!!!nie życzmy śmierci dla forsy...po drugie...może zapisze to mieszkanie wnukom a nie dziecku, może je sprzeda... nie ma co liczyć na coś co rozwiązanie może mieć za 30 lat-czyli jak spłacimy nasz kredyt :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

pooglądałam strony developerów, ale tam nie ma informacji o kapitale. zazwyczaj maja domy szeregowe.

Zznalazłam tylko ciekawy  raport Emmerson i Gratki, tutaj cytat z niego:
"RYNEK DOMÓW
Kierunek zmian średnich poziomów cen domów w II kwartale 2010 r., podobnie jak w poprzednim badanym okresie, nie jest jednoznaczny. Chociaż łatwo wskazać liczne wyjątki, a sytuacja w poszczególnych miastach i grupach domów (powierzchniowych oraz ze względu na typ zabudowy) prezentowała się nieraz zupełnie odmiennie, to najbardziej charakterystycznym dla II kwartału 2010 r. zjawiskiem wydaje się spadek średnich cen największych domów i wzrost analogicznej wartości w wypadku najmniejszych domów. "

----------


## Aleksandryta

Zdecydowanie lepiej sprzedają się domy małe (do ok.100 m2 pow.użytk.), w tym jeszcze lepiej te z garażem. Czasami mam taką sytuację, że u mnie "stoi" kolejka oczekująca na oferty sprzedaży małych domów. Szczególnie dotyczy to ludzi świeżo na emeryturze, którym marzy się "mały domek na obrzeżach miasta z dostępem do.. wszystkiego"  :big tongue: 
Koszmar z Łodzią baardzo mały obrót na tym rynku.
Okres sprzedaży domów powyżej 150 m2 to około 2 lat. Oczywiście zależy od miejsca i dostępu do komunikacji, mediów itd.
Szybko sprzedają się domy w SSO. A mam ich w swoim portfolio coraz więcej, ze względu na lawinowo postępującą coraz gorszą sytuację finansową inwestorów. W ciągu ostatnich 2 tygodni dostałam 6 zleceń sprzedaży domów w różnej fazie budowy ze względu na trudności finansowe u inwestorów.
Klienci kupują coraz mniejsze działki. Skończyły się dobre czasy dla działek np. 50 arowych. Najchętniej tak 700-800 m.
Koszmar ze sprzedażą domów szkieletowych. Nikt nie chce tego kupować.

Aha i jeszcze jedno: klienci, szczególnie ci starsi bardzo marudzą, jeśli dom nie ma stropu. To dla nich jest po prostu nie do pomyślenia. Niedawno miałam taką zabawną sytuację, że klient "napalił się" na mały domek (ok. 90 m2) położony w dobrym mijescu komunikacyjnym. I jak dowiedział się, że dom nie ma stropu, to zaproponował, że dopłaci właścicelowi,że jak mu strop dobuduje (a jak wiadomo to jest niemożliwe bez rozbiórki) to mu jeszcze dopłaci do ceny domu. Był w rozpaczy. Spytał się właściela" "czy kupiłby Pan 2 letni samochód w bardzo dobrym stanie bez kierownicy i kół za cenę takiego samego tylko z tymi urządzeniami?" Padła odpowiedź: "oczywiście, że nie" To niech pan spuści z ceny 100 tys. to kupię dom rozbiorę do stropu i zrobię ten "sufit".
Argument przy sprzedaży: poddasze do zrobienia (wykończenia) bezcenny.

----------


## bowess

*malakurka* na Twoim miejscu wzięłabym na przeczekanie. Nie piszesz jak wygląda kwestia pracy. Wnioskuję, że mąż pracuje w okolicy aktualnego miejsca zamieszkania. Czy działka również znajduje się w tej okolicy? Czy w niedalekiej odległości znajdziesz pracę również dla siebie po urlopie wychowawczym? Czy mąż jest zadowolony z aktualnej pracy? Może optuje za mieszkaniem w mieście ze względu na rynek pracy i potencjalnie wyższe zarobki? Skoro mieszkacie z rodzicami, starajcie się odłożyć trochę gotówki, choć po kilka stówek miesięcznie, żeby w razie decyzji obojętnie jakiej mieć pieniądze przynajmniej na kwestie papierowo-urzędowe. Nie znam detali - być może Twój zawód ma większe wzięcie i jest lepiej płatny, ale jeżeli zarobisz mniej niż mąż, a w tej chwili nie jesteście w stanie odkładać nic z wypłaty, to kredyt może być dużym obciążeniem.

No i zdecydowanie lepiej jest mieć wspólne stanowisko inwestycyjne w małżeństwie. Rozbieżności są frustrujące i często z budową na głowie zostaje jedna osoba.

----------


## perm

> ...
> Koszmar ze sprzedażą domów szkieletowych. Nikt nie chce tego kupować.


To chyba najważniejsza informacja dla potencjalnego inwestora. Sprzedać będzie cięzko. Gdyby jeszcze te domu były duzo tańsze w budowie to i przy odsprzedaży mozna by dostosować cenę do popytu a tak to kischka.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zdecydowanie lepiej sprzedają się domy małe (do ok.100 m2 pow.użytk.), w tym jeszcze lepiej te z garażem. Czasami mam taką sytuację, że u mnie "stoi" kolejka oczekująca na oferty sprzedaży małych domów. Szczególnie dotyczy to ludzi świeżo na emeryturze, którym marzy się "mały domek na obrzeżach miasta z dostępem do.. wszystkiego" 
> Koszmar z Łodzią baardzo mały obrót na tym rynku.
> Okres sprzedaży domów powyżej 150 m2 to około 2 lat. Oczywiście zależy od miejsca i dostępu do komunikacji, mediów itd.
> Szybko sprzedają się domy w SSO. A mam ich w swoim portfolio coraz więcej, ze względu na lawinowo postępującą coraz gorszą sytuację finansową inwestorów. W ciągu ostatnich 2 tygodni dostałam 6 zleceń sprzedaży domów w różnej fazie budowy ze względu na trudności finansowe u inwestorów.
> Klienci kupują coraz mniejsze działki. Skończyły się dobre czasy dla działek np. 50 arowych. Najchętniej tak 700-800 m.
> Koszmar ze sprzedażą domów szkieletowych. Nikt nie chce tego kupować.


dzieki za ciekawe informacje
tzn. jeżeli będę chciała sprzedać swój domek, to dobuduje przy "ślepej ścianie" garaż i pójdzie od ręki..... :big grin:

----------


## Aleksandryta

> To chyba najważniejsza informacja dla potencjalnego inwestora. Sprzedać będzie cięzko. Gdyby jeszcze te domu były duzo tańsze w budowie to i przy odsprzedaży mozna by dostosować cenę do popytu a tak to kischka.


Dokładnie o to chodzi. Jeżeli klient zgłasza się do mnie z domem szkieletowym, z ceną domu murowanego, to coś jest nie tak. I oczywiście takiego domu nie da sią sprzedać.

----------


## malakurka

> Zielony ogród zobacz gdzie i jakie domy budują duże firmy developerskie z zagranicznym kapitałem. Kto jak kto ale oni już tam dobrze kalkulują co i gdzie się dobrze sprzeda. Mają od tego zastępy analityków rynku. 
> malakurka nie wiem czy dobrze rozumiem ale napisałaś "Oszczędności żadnych tylko w przyszłości mąż dostanie mieszkanie po mamie w Łodzi ", "to nie jest problem aby sprzedac tyle że teraz nie możemy tego zrobic" tzn. że liczysz na spadek po 64letniej teściowej w najbliższym czasie? bo jeśli tak to takie trochę niesmaczne roztrząsać publicznie ile możesz dostać ze sprzedaży mieszkania po osobie która żyje i ma się dobrze. Jest takie przysłowie "nie dziel skóry na niedźwiedziu".


Zupełnie nie chodzi o to że liczę na kasę z mieszkania teściowej która żyje....to świetna kobieta i nie wiem jak możecie pomyślec że o to mi chodziło, życzę  Jej przynajmniej 100 lat tym bardziej że jest samotna i wygrała z rakiem  :smile: ....myśłałam tylko pisząc to, że to może mogłoby byc zabezpieczenie kredytu, a mieszkanie na 100% dostanie mój mąż, zreszta nie o to mi chodziło i jakos strasznie mi było przykro czytajac ten post.... NIeważne szkoda że posądzacie ludzi od razu o złe intencje... przedstawiłam tylko moją sytuacje....

----------


## malakurka

Zapomniałam dodac że mamy jeszcze opcję taką, żeby kupic mieszkanie 2 pokojowe w Łodzi dla teściowej właśnie i wtedy dostaniemy to drugie od ręki...podkreślam jeszcze raz że nikt na razie nie chce sprzedawac mieszkania w którym teraz mieszka teściowa.

----------


## face

*malakurka*

proponuje:

podzielic dzialke ktora posiadacie na 2 mniejsze dzialki 8 arowe jesli to mozliwe, na jednej mozecie postawic domek a druga bedzie zawsze jakims zabezpieczeniem na przyszlosc

jesli tesciowa zgodzi sie teraz przepisac na Was to mieszkanie to wziac kredyt z hipoteka na mieszkanie a nie obciazac hipoteka budowanego domu

250 tys zl jesli sie zepniecie na domek z poddaszem o powierzchni podlog ok 100-120m2 wystarczy, takze na wykonczenie a meblowac mozna pozniej - dodam ze w rzeszowie ceny robocizny do astronomicznych nie naleza

jest tylko jedno ale, wlasnie w postaci kredytu... za wziete 250 tys zl bedziecie musieli oddac bankowi ok 400 tys zapewne, co przy splacaniu kredytu przez np 25 lat daje miesieczna rate ok 1200-1300 zl

uwazam ze widoki macie dobre jak rowniez zabezpieczenie, jednak przydaly by sie dochody rzedu 4 tys netto aby spokojnie zyc i splacac kredyt a jeszcze zawsze te 300-500 zl odlozyc na gorsze czasy badz inwestowac je w umeblowanie badz otoczenie budynku

pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

> *malakurka*
> 
> proponuje:
> 
> podzielic dzialke ktora posiadacie na 2 mniejsze dzialki 8 arowe jesli to mozliwe, na jednej mozecie postawic domek a druga bedzie zawsze jakims zabezpieczeniem na przyszlosc
> 
> jesli tesciowa zgodzi sie teraz przepisac na Was to mieszkanie to wziac kredyt z hipoteka na mieszkanie a nie obciazac hipoteka budowanego domu
> 
> 250 tys zl jesli sie zepniecie na domek z poddaszem o powierzchni podlog ok 100-120m2 wystarczy, takze na wykonczenie a meblowac mozna pozniej - dodam ze w rzeszowie ceny robocizny do astronomicznych nie naleza
> ...


jesteś?

----------


## face

ale ja czy malakurka?

----------


## Zielony ogród

andrzej27 codziennie pyta czy ktoś jest, fajny gość

----------


## face

nie pozwala umrzec watkawi :smile:

----------


## lukep3

i domek i mieszkanie ma swoje plusy i minusy, duze znaczenie ma odległośc i ciagle dojazdy

----------


## andrzej27

> andrzej27 codziennie pyta czy ktoś jest, fajny gość


czytaj wyrażnie

----------


## andrzej27

> *malakurka*
> 
> proponuje:
> 
> podzielic dzialke ktora posiadacie na 2 mniejsze dzialki 8 arowe jesli to mozliwe, na jednej mozecie postawic domek a druga bedzie zawsze jakims zabezpieczeniem na przyszlosc
> 
> jesli tesciowa zgodzi sie teraz przepisac na Was to mieszkanie to wziac kredyt z hipoteka na mieszkanie a nie obciazac hipoteka budowanego domu
> 
> 250 tys zl jesli sie zepniecie na domek z poddaszem o powierzchni podlog ok 100-120m2 wystarczy, takze na wykonczenie a meblowac mozna pozniej - dodam ze w rzeszowie ceny robocizny do astronomicznych nie naleza
> ...


wiesz ile kasuje elektryk za punkt?

----------


## face

u mnie w okolicy - blisko krakowa - ok 40-50 zl zalezne czy dytem czy w peszlu, sa tez i tacy po 30 zl

uzbrojenie rozdzielnicy to ok 150-200 zl za szyne czyli ok 400-500zl

----------


## andrzej27

> u mnie w okolicy - blisko krakowa - ok 40-50 zl zalezne czy dytem czy w peszlu, sa tez i tacy po 30 zl
> 
> uzbrojenie rozdzielnicy to ok 150-200 zl za szyne czyli ok 400-500zl


jak myślisz ile mam liczyc tys na elektryke z robocizna?

----------


## face

nie wiem
ok 100 pkt na pewno + rozdzielnica czyli robocizna ok 4500 zl
do tego material puszki, przewody-dyt, roznicowki, esy, skrzynka nie wiem ale ok 3500-4000 zl

----------


## adwersarz

malakurka przykro mi że ci się zrobiło przykro ale to jest forum, nie wiesz z kim piszesz a ludzie są różni i z tego co wcześniej napisałaś to tak wyglądało. 
Wracając jeszcze do nieruchomości to fakt że domy budowane w każdej innej technologii niż tradycyjnej to trochę ryzykowna inwestycja. Domy ze słomy, kanadyjczyki, kształtki styropianowe to są technologie bardziej dla hobbystów, dla ludzi którzy są przekonani że tylko w takim domu chcą mieszkać i budują go za gotówkę, w przypadku powinięcia się nogi z kredytem może być tragedia.
Szczerze mówiąc myślałam że domy do 100m2 nie maja aż takiego brania bo mało ich w ogłoszeniach a jak już są to stare, natomiast tendencja do zmniejszani powierzchni działek mnie nie dziwi bo raz ze działki są droższe 2 ze na takiej działce 800m2 20x40 całkiem sensowny domek się zmieści i spory kawałek ogrodu zostanie z tyłu a 3 duży ogród to nie tylko powierzchnia za którą trzeba zapłacić ale też kosztuje w utrzymaniu nie tylko kasę ale mnóstwo czasu żeby wyglądał tak jak chcemy. Teraz jest taka moda wśród młodych ludzi z bloków przeprowadzających się na wieś nie wiem jak to nazwać bo nie znam się na ogrodach ale powiedziałabym "ogród- typ miejski" o  :big grin:  czyli obowiązkowo kawał trawnika wypielęgnowanego króciutko przystrzyżonego, tuje naokoło, i kupę kwiatków, krzaczków o trudnych nazwach nie występujących normalnie w polsce. Moja teściowa jest technikiem ogrodów, ma dom na działce 500m2, działki po odjęciu domu i garażu zostaje naprawdę niewiele pomimo tego twierdzi że żeby ogród wyglądał naprawdę dobrze to musiała by w nim siedzieć cały dzień coś robić, czyli etat-ogrodnik. Ogród ma właśnie takiego typu. Ja się wychowałam w ogrodzie "typu wiejski-sad", czyli trawniko-chwastownik, kosiło się go jak trawa miała już z 20cm, dużo różnych drzewek owocowych, porzeczki, agrest kawałek grządki na pomidory itd. i klomb około 10m2, działka nie była specjalnie duża 1200-1300m2, drzewa dawały cień, trawy nie trzeba było podlewać bo wysoka dobrze trzymała wilgoć, narobić się trzeba było tylko przy grządce i klombie. Wyglądała bardzo dobrze i naturalnie, więc tak się zastanawiam po co ludziom te wypasione ogrody? , przecież wszyscy nie maja tyle czasu żeby zadbać o nie, w tygodniu się pracuje a spędzać weekend zamęczając kręgosłup - bez sensu.
Istotna informacja z postu Aleksandryty- budując nawet małą parterówkę lepiej odżałować i zrobić strop betonowy różnica w kosztach niewielka a zawsze lepiej usztywnia budynek oraz widocznie łatwiej sprzedać. Myślę że to wynika ze strachu przed zerwaniem dachu, nie raz się słyszy w tv że gdzieś dachy pozrywała wichura a jak jest strop to zawsze ten sufit zostaje  :big grin:

----------


## andrzej27

> nie wiem
> ok 100 pkt na pewno + rozdzielnica czyli robocizna ok 4500 zl
> do tego material puszki, przewody-dyt, roznicowki, esy, skrzynka nie wiem ale ok 3500-4000 zl


pisałes raz że okna zrobie sam ale powiem ci ze drewniane są droższe od np plastikowych

----------


## face

andrzej27 wiem ze sa drozsze
zrobisz sam to zrobisz, jesli nie to kupisz
Twoja wola :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

> andrzej27 wiem ze sa drozsze
> zrobisz sam to zrobisz, jesli nie to kupisz
> Twoja wola


a jaki ty masz dom bo zapomniałem?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> ........
> ....Istotna informacja z postu Aleksandryty- budując nawet małą parterówkę lepiej odżałować i zrobić strop betonowy różnica w kosztach niewielka a zawsze lepiej usztywnia budynek oraz widocznie łatwiej sprzedać. Myślę że to wynika ze strachu przed zerwaniem dachu, nie raz się słyszy w tv że gdzieś dachy pozrywała wichura a jak jest strop to zawsze ten sufit zostaje


ale to jest dziwne... przecież jak zerwie dach to betonowy strop trzeba suszyć, skuwac tynki, kłaść nowe.... a podwieszany sufit jest tani i lekki i po prostu robimy go od nowa, i jest suchy i nowy. a jaka łatwość przeprowadzania wszelkich instalacji - wentlacja, nadmuchy, elektryka, kino domowe, tv itd.... no cóz, przyzwyczajenia, jak niemieckie samochody....

----------


## face

> a jaki ty masz dom bo zapomniałem?


z poddaszem uzytkowym 130 m2 podlog

info strona 9 i 44 tego watku

polecam rowniez dziennik Zielony ogrod

licz 2tys zl/m2 powierzchni podlogi i na luzie domek prosty z dachem 2 spadowym postawisz i wykonczysz

----------


## andrzej27

> z poddaszem uzytkowym 130 m2 podlog
> 
> info strona 9 i 44 tego watku
> 
> polecam rowniez dziennik Zielony ogrod
> 
> licz 2tys zl/m2 powierzchni podlogi i na luzie domek prosty z dachem 2 spadowym postawisz i wykonczysz


a jaki masz projekt?

----------


## face

indywidualny

wyslij adres mail'owy na priv to przesle Ci zdjecia domu i skany projektu

----------


## andrzej27

> indywidualny
> 
> wyslij adres mail'owy na priv to przesle Ci zdjecia domu i skany projektu


jak na priv?

----------


## face

klikasz na mym nicku lewym przyciskiem myszy i wyswietla ci sie panel
wybierasz na panelu wyslij prywatna wiadomosc tam wpisujesz Twojego maila i wysylasz do mnie

----------


## Maniek2010

Andrzej27 jesteś dla mnie debeściak! Mam dzieki Tobie takiego banan na twarzy  :wink: )))
A czy hasło do zabawy to "Zyrafy wchodza do szafy"?

----------


## msdracula

Andrzej już kilka razy pytał face o projekt  :tongue: 

Andrzej a projekt już masz, że chcesz elektrykę przeliczać? i okna?

----------


## face

wrzucam tutaj jpegi:

----------


## face

i kolejne:

----------


## pac

Witam, 
również  zastanawiam sie na budową małego domku ok 100m (zachodniopomorskie) jestem za parterem, żona mysli o poddaszu,
koszt najlepiej 200-250tys, bez pracy własnej, ewentualnie malowanie, panele, 
działka mała 600m,( więc raczej z poddaszem) ogrodzona, bez mediów, ale przy ulicy, wszystko blisko,
gotówka 40tys, kredyt max 250, ale czytam i czytam i zapał opada, 
najbardzie by mi odpowiadał dom forumowiczki zielony ogród, fajny i tani, ale musze miec 3 sypialnie (dwójka dzieciaczków)
czekam na geodete, zobaczymy co powie,wtedy zacznie się szukanie projektu

----------


## andrzej27

> Andrzej już kilka razy pytał face o projekt 
> 
> Andrzej a projekt już masz, że chcesz elektrykę przeliczać? i okna?


pytac nie można???????????????????????????????????????/

----------


## andrzej27

> Witam, 
> również  zastanawiam sie na budową małego domku ok 100m (zachodniopomorskie) jestem za parterem, żona mysli o poddaszu,
> koszt najlepiej 200-250tys, bez pracy własnej, ewentualnie malowanie, panele, 
> działka mała 600m,( więc raczej z poddaszem) ogrodzona, bez mediów, ale przy ulicy, wszystko blisko,
> gotówka 40tys, kredyt max 250, ale czytam i czytam i zapał opada, 
> najbardzie by mi odpowiadał dom forumowiczki zielony ogród, fajny i tani, ale musze miec 3 sypialnie (dwójka dzieciaczków)
> czekam na geodete, zobaczymy co powie,wtedy zacznie się szukanie projektu


z poddaszem lepiej i to zależy ile masz gótówki?

----------


## msdracula

można pytać, ale też trzeba uważnie czytać
Pac napisał ile ma gotówki...

----------


## Zielony ogród

jest kilka podobnych projektów z trzema sypialniami. 
np. ten:
http://www.wybieramydom.pl/projekty_...s_b-10-18.html
bardzo mi sie podobał, ale nie odpowiadał mi układ pomieszczeń względem stron świata (to dla mnie wazne ze wzgledu na połączenie domu z ogrodem i z lasem, który mam na działce)
mozna go wybudować bez garażu, a garaz za parę lat. na upartego mozna nawet z tego trójkatnego wypustu zrezygnować, kuchnia i tak jest wielka.
stoi taki niedaleko, ma troche inna kolorystykę elewacji, jest po prostu sliczny.
jak zmieści wam sie na działce parterówka, to w zyciu mały pietrowy - pietro podkresla ciasnotę, miałam tak przez 13 lat, nigdy wiecej piętra. i te małe dzieci latajace po schodach...  pomijając schody, drogie ocieplenia poddasza, pietro to druga łazienka, a to poważne koszty. Jak sie ma 250 tys. to druga łazienka jest zbytkiem.

----------


## kama33

Duzo jest ładnych, parterowych domków z trzema sypialniami, dwuspadowym dachem. Prostych i w miarę tanich do wykonania. Widziałam dom z poddaszem niecałe 100 m kw powierzchni użytkowej i 120 po podłodze. Dla mnie okropna ciasnota, brak przestrzeni. W pokojach na górze nie ma szans na postawienie szafy, na parterze tez miejsca na nią nie ma. Zdecydowanie bardziej funkcjonalne - moim zdaniem- są pod tym wzgledem parterówki. Niestety - ja potrzebuję 4 sypialnie, a takich parterówek jak na lekarstwo. A już z dwuspadowym dachem całkowity brak  :sad:  Stąd mój dom będzie miał czterospadowy dach i popłynę w kosztach  :sad:

----------


## face

> Niestety - ja potrzebuję 4 sypialnie, a takich parterówek jak na lekarstwo. A już z dwuspadowym dachem całkowity brak  Stąd mój dom będzie miał czterospadowy dach i popłynę w kosztach


dogadaj sie z biurem projektowym i na etapie adaptacji niech architekt przeprojektuje dach na dwuspadowy, pomysli o ewentualnej adaptacji strychu itp
jesli budynek wizualnie bedzie dobrze wygladal z dachem 2 spadowymto problem z glowy

----------


## face

> jest kilka podobnych projektów z trzema sypialniami. 
> np. ten:
> http://www.wybieramydom.pl/projekty_...s_b-10-18.html
> bardzo mi sie podobał, ale nie odpowiadał mi układ pomieszczeń względem stron świata (to dla mnie wazne ze wzgledu na połączenie domu z ogrodem i z lasem, który mam na działce)


na etapie adaptacji mozna robic lustrzane odbicia projektu wtedy mozna dostosowac uklad wnetrza do wlasnych upodoban i uwarunkowan dzialkowych

----------


## kaszpir007

> jak zmieści wam sie na działce parterówka, to w zyciu mały pietrowy - pietro podkresla ciasnotę, miałam tak przez 13 lat, nigdy wiecej piętra. i te małe dzieci latajace po schodach...  pomijając schody, drogie ocieplenia poddasza, pietro to druga łazienka, a to poważne koszty. Jak sie ma 250 tys. to druga łazienka jest zbytkiem.


A ja polecam parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym ...

Sami na taki się zdecydowaliśmy (projekt i opis w moim podpisie) i uważam że właśnie dom z poddaszem użytkowym to właśnie to. Poddasze może być używane jako wielki strych , magazyn , a w przypadku dzieci dużo "pierdół" się uzbiera a w przyszłości można na poddaszu zrobić pokój dla gości , sypialnie lub co się zechce ...

My na razie będziemy mieli tylko dół (razem z garażem około 125m2) a góra (około 60m2) będzie slużyła jako strych , ale w przyszłości można wykonać adaptację poddasza i zrobić sobie tam jeszcze trochę pokoi  :wink: 

Wiem coś  o tym bo mam dwójkę dzieci i wiem ile pierdół się zbiera  :wink:

----------


## kama33

> dogadaj sie z biurem projektowym i na etapie adaptacji niech architekt przeprojektuje dach na dwuspadowy, pomysli o ewentualnej adaptacji strychu itp
> jesli budynek wizualnie bedzie dobrze wygladal z dachem 2 spadowymto problem z glowy


Mam projekt indywidualny i niestety, nie da sie zrobic dachu dwuspadowego. Dach będzie najprostszy z możliwych ale nie dwuspadowy. Dom z czterema sypialniami, garazem i dachem dwuspadowym wychodzi bardzo długi - ponad 20 metrów.
W moim parterowym też będzie strych czyli miejsce na rupiecie. Miejsca o wysokości ponad 1,9m wychodzi ponad 30 m kw. Nawet pokój da się w ostatecznosci zrobić  :wink:

----------


## face

> Dach będzie najprostszy z możliwych ale nie dwuspadowy. Dom z czterema sypialniami, garazem i dachem dwuspadowym wychodzi bardzo długi - ponad 20 metrów.


ciekawe bardzo, domek ma swoje gabaryty(szer i dl) i te gabaryty przykrywasz dachem, nie wazne 2 spadowym czy 4
dach dwuspadowy nie wydluzy Twego budynku

jakie wymiary budynku?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> A ja polecam parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym ...
> 
> Sami na taki się zdecydowaliśmy (projekt i opis w moim podpisie) i uważam że właśnie dom z poddaszem użytkowym to właśnie to. Poddasze może być używane jako wielki strych , magazyn , a w przypadku dzieci dużo "pierdół" się uzbiera a w przyszłości można na poddaszu zrobić pokój dla gości , sypialnie lub co się zechce ...
> 
> My na razie będziemy mieli tylko dół (razem z garażem około 125m2) a góra (około 60m2) będzie slużyła jako strych , ale w przyszłości można wykonać adaptację poddasza i zrobić sobie tam jeszcze trochę pokoi 
> 
> Wiem coś  o tym bo mam dwójkę dzieci i wiem ile pierdół się zbiera


tego co piszesz wynika, że twój dom będzie większy niz 120 m2 - wiec to zupełnie inna bajka. Mówimy o małych (ponizej 120M2) domach za 200-250 tys. Tu nie ma pieniędzy na "pierdoły", pokoje dla gości, magazyny itp. Tu trzeba zamieszkać za mozliwie najnizsza kwotę.

----------


## kama33

> Wiem coś  o tym bo mam dwójkę dzieci i wiem ile pierdół się zbiera


Ja mam trójkę dzieci, a pierdoły nauczyłam sie wyrzucać. Koniec z trzymaniem ubrań - bo może sie przydadzą. Oddaję koleżankom, biednym, wrzucam do PCK ale nie trzymam. Pozbyłam sie wszystkich wózków, chodzików, zbędnych materacy itp itd

----------


## kama33

> ciekawe bardzo, domek ma swoje gabaryty(szer i dl) i te gabaryty przykrywasz dachem, nie wazne 2 spadowym czy 4
> dach dwuspadowy nie wydluzy Twego budynku
> 
> jakie wymiary budynku?


Źle napisałam - gotowe projekty są dłuuuugie  :wink: . Mój dom ma prawie 14 m na 18 m. To już z garażem. Przeliczaliśmy dwuspad - nie wychodzi wiele mniejsza powierzchnia. Więcej będzie tylko wykończenia. A względy etstyczne przy takich wymiarach domu nieporównywalne  :wink:  Wydaje mi sie, ze dach dwyspadowy wyglada ładnie tylko na mniejszej powierzchni.

----------


## face

> Koniec z trzymaniem ubrań - bo może sie przydadzą. Oddaję koleżankom, biednym, wrzucam do PCK ale nie trzymam. Pozbyłam sie wszystkich wózków, chodzików, zbędnych materacy itp itd


dokladnie :smile: 

nie tylko dzieciecych rzeczy,tylko wogule wszystkiego
u nas w starym domu tylko dorzucalismy na strych bo sie przyda...i w koncu przydalo sie posprzatac strych bo caly byl gratami zawalony

----------


## face

> Źle napisałam - gotowe projekty są dłuuuugie . Mój dom ma prawie 14 m na 18 m. To już z garażem. Przeliczaliśmy dwuspad - nie wychodzi wiele mniejsza powierzchnia. Więcej będzie tylko wykończenia. A względy etstyczne przy takich wymiarach domu nieporównywalne  Wydaje mi sie, ze dach dwyspadowy wyglada ładnie tylko na mniejszej powierzchni.


zdecydowanie byl by zbyt ciezki wizualnie przy tych wymiarach budynku

na 4 spadowym beda straty z dachowki docinanej na kalenice skosna (czesto udaje sie ja wykorzystac do kosza przy lukarnach) i wiekszy koszt gasiorow, za to odpada dachowka narozna i narozne okucie

----------


## adamfcb

Witam, a moze taki domek?? http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...aello,577.html mam w planach taki budowac i mysle ze jest w miare prosty w budowie bez udziwnien, a pomieszczenie sa calkiem spoko

----------


## Tomi78__

lepszy ciasny ale własny projekt Z7 z Z500, moj ma poddasze po podlodze 92m2 jest taki ciasny, ze z zona sie na korytarzu brzuszkami ocieramy  :smile:  ale jak miło :smile: 
Mi akyrat taki odpowiada, jest 2razy wiekszy od przecietnego mieszkania w bloku  :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

> zdecydowanie byl by zbyt ciezki wizualnie przy tych wymiarach budynku
> 
> na 4 spadowym beda straty z dachowki docinanej na kalenice skosna (czesto udaje sie ja wykorzystac do kosza przy lukarnach) i wiekszy koszt gasiorow, za to odpada dachowka narozna i narozne okucie


co myślisz o projekcie aga z archipelagu?

----------


## o_c

> za to odpada dachowka narozna i narozne okucie


Ja tam biedny jestem i się obędę samym okuciem.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ja tam biedny jestem i się obędę samym okuciem.


ja też nie mam dachówki naroznej

----------


## dziobeczek1

> Witam, a moze taki domek?? http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...aello,577.html mam w planach taki budowac i mysle ze jest w miare prosty w budowie bez udziwnien, a pomieszczenie sa calkiem spoko


Wygląda spoko, i faktycznie bez udziwnień. Rozmiar rozsądny - powodzenia w budowie  :smile:

----------


## kama33

> Witam, a moze taki domek?? http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...aello,577.html mam w planach taki budowac i mysle ze jest w miare prosty w budowie bez udziwnien, a pomieszczenie sa calkiem spoko


Pomieszczenia są "spoko" bo w końcu po podłodze domek ma az 185 m kw. wiec całkiem mały to on nie jest  :smile:

----------


## pac

mieszkałem od urodzenia w domu ze skosami , schodami, nie widze w tym zadnych plusów,
teraz mieszkam 6 lat na parterze w domku i dlategego mysle o parterówce, 
w gre wchodzi też kredyt  rodzina na swoim, a tam im mniejszy metraz tym "lepiej"

----------


## andrzej27

> mieszkałem od urodzenia w domu ze skosami , schodami, nie widze w tym zadnych plusów,
> teraz mieszkam 6 lat na parterze w domku i dlategego mysle o parterówce, 
> w gre wchodzi też kredyt  rodzina na swoim, a tam im mniejszy metraz tym "lepiej"


a masz juz jakiś projekt?

----------


## pac

jeszcze nie, jestem na samym poczatku misji pt czy jest sens porywac sie na budowe domu za 200-250tys,
widze,ze bedzie cieżko , jezeli sam nie bede budował, 
moja znajoma wybudowała dom 160m2 z połamanym dachem pod klucz za 320tys, ogrzewanie kominek z płaszczem i gaz, dół fajny, ale skosy na górze mnie załamały

http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/apolonia

dlatego sobie wymysliłem,ze biorąc te same ekipy to domek 100-120m z dwuspadowcem uda sie za 250

----------


## andrzej27

> jeszcze nie, jestem na samym poczatku misji pt czy jest sens porywac sie na budowe domu za 200-250tys,
> widze,ze bedzie cieżko , jezeli sam nie bede budował, 
> moja znajoma wybudowała dom 160m2 z połamanym dachem pod klucz za 320tys, ogrzewanie kominek z płaszczem i gaz,
> dlatego sobie wymysliłem,ze biorąc te same ekipy to domek 100-120m z dwuspadowcem uda sie za 250


i tego sie trzym

----------


## andrzej27

> jeszcze nie, jestem na samym poczatku misji pt czy jest sens porywac sie na budowe domu za 200-250tys,
> widze,ze bedzie cieżko , jezeli sam nie bede budował, 
> moja znajoma wybudowała dom 160m2 z połamanym dachem pod klucz za 320tys, ogrzewanie kominek z płaszczem i gaz,
> 
> http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/apolonia
> 
> dlatego sobie wymysliłem,ze biorąc te same ekipy to domek 100-120m z dwuspadowcem uda sie za 250


ja tez mam zamiar budować ale myśle o domku z poddaszem uzytkowym do 120mkw szacuje na budowe 250-300tys

----------


## magi11

Cześć,
Wasza dyskusja jest bardzo fascynująca i nie chcąc zakładać nowego wątku podłączam się pod pytanie tylko z kwotą 500 tys. i metrażem 160 metrów  pow. użytkowej - czy w tej kwocie zupełny laik jakim jestem wybuduje, wykończy, zagospodadruje 800 metrową działkę z płotem. Standard średni. Wybierając oczywiście nieskomplikowany projekt.
pozdrawiam

----------


## andrzej27

ja planuje wydać 3tys za mkw z umeblowaniem inaczej mi niewychodzi

----------


## ann i pawel

za mkw użytkowej czy po podłogach tyle liczysz?pokaż jaki masz projekt

----------


## andrzej27

użytkowej projekt aga z archipelagu

----------


## Gremlinka

To porównywanie projektów z różnych biur i różnych powierzchni domów jest czasami robione tu trochę pochopnie (to oczywiście moje zdanie). Z tego co wiem to są dwie normy liczenia powierzchni użytkowej. Niektóre biura wliczają pomieszczenia gospodarcze. Powierzchnia netto to powierzchnia podłóg, wydaje mi się, że najwięcej mówi, a powierzchnia całkowita to powierzchnia po zewnętrznym obrysie domu. 
Myślę, że mówiąc o małym domu należy mówić o powierzchni netto np. do 120 m2.
Bo użytkowej może być i 100 m2, a będzie ogromny garaż w bryle, nad garażem pomieszczenie gospodarcze, w domu jeszcze kotłownia, a biuro nie będzie liczyć kotłowni i pomieszczenia gospodarczego do powierzchni użytkowej. I co ktoś będzie miał mały domek?

----------


## ann i pawel

też tak myślę, że najlepiej to liczyć netto...poweżchnia uzytkowa nie mówi zupełnie nic :smile: 
a andrzej jak planujesz 3000za metr dowprowadzenia, to jak to się rozklada na sso,ssz,deweloperski?tak z ciekawości

----------


## dr_au

Z dzisiejszej Rzeczpospolitej - mówiła już o tym Zielony Ogród, ale warto to jeszcze raz podkreślić:

http://www.rp.pl/artykul/8,602603_Na...0-metrach.html

Jak się chce dom, który łatwo będzie w razie potrzeby sprzedać, 100 m2 jest najlepsze. 

A - choć wydaje się to banalne - z powierzchniami to jest strasznie różnie, głównie ze względu na różne metody obliczania wielkości poddasza. Np. przy liczeniu powierzchni netto powierzchnię powyżej 2,2 m wysokości liczy się za 100%, pomiędzy 1,4 a 2,2 za 50%, poniżej 1,4 m pomija.

----------


## face

> A - choć wydaje się to banalne - z powierzchniami to jest strasznie różnie, głównie ze względu na różne metody obliczania wielkości poddasza. Np. przy liczeniu powierzchni netto powierzchnię powyżej 2,2 m wysokości liczy się za 100%, pomiędzy 1,4 a 2,2 za 50%, poniżej 1,4 m pomija.


ta metoda daje najlepsze wyniki, to jest metoda powiedzmy budowlana

----------


## msdracula

Tylko chyba jeszcze zależy co się liczy.

U mnie np. ( mój projekt zalicza się do domów małych wg archonu  :tongue: )  127 użytkowej i 110 piwnic i garażu 
więc licząc koszt budowy ssz jak najbardziej trzeba wliczyć też pomieszczenia gospodarcze, ale przy wykończeniówce czy meblowaniu to już raczej tylko użytkowa, więc trzeba chyba te kwestie rozróżnić. Wiadomo, że w piwnicy będą inne kafle niż w części mieszkalnej...

tak myślę...

----------


## face

> co myślisz o projekcie aga z archipelagu?


uwazam ze za 300 tys wybudujesz ten dom a wykonczysz i umeblujesz parter

stan deweloperski: 170 x 1500 zl = 255 tys zl bez wkladu pracy wlasnej

zostaje ok 50 tys zl na wykonczenie i umeblowanie parteru

----------


## face

> Tylko chyba jeszcze zależy co się liczy.
> 
> U mnie np. ( mój projekt zalicza się do domów małych wg archonu )  127 użytkowej i 110 piwnic i garażu 
> więc licząc koszt budowy ssz jak najbardziej trzeba wliczyć też pomieszczenia gospodarcze, ale przy wykończeniówce czy meblowaniu to już raczej tylko użytkowa, więc trzeba chyba te kwestie rozróżnić. Wiadomo, że w piwnicy będą inne kafle niż w części mieszkalnej...
> 
> tak myślę...


dobrze myslisz :smile: 
nareszcie sami wyciagacie wnioski :smile:

----------


## dr_au

> ta metoda daje najlepsze wyniki, to jest metoda powiedzmy budowlana


Liczenie powierzchni netto?

----------


## face

> Liczenie powierzchni netto?


nie netto, tylko powierzchni uzytkowej

powierzchnia netto to powierzchnia podlog w stanie wykonczonym (po wyk tynkow, plytek, cokolow itp) czyli calkowita powierzchnia budynku

cytat:
"Powierzchnia netto – powierzchnię pomieszczeń mierzy się na poziomie podłogi w świetle wykończonych przegród pionowych (tzn. w świetle tynków i cokołów). Norma ta nie przewiduje żadnej redukcji wielkości pomieszczeń o zmiennej wysokości, co oznacza, że powierzchnia każdego pomieszczenia będzie odpowiadała powierzchni jego podłogi."

----------


## Gremlinka

Ostatnio biurom się jakoś zmienia np. archon liczy netto i podaje, że to jakby powierzchnia użytkowa ale liczona we wszystkich pomieszczeniach, tez np. z kotłownią, a niżej podaje powierzchnię podłóg, która wiadomo, będzie większa. Atrium podaje, że powierzchnia netto liczona jest właśnie dla podłóg.
I bądź tu człowieku mądry...

----------


## dr_au

> nie netto, tylko powierzchni uzytkowej
> 
> powierzchnia netto to powierzchnia podlog w stanie wykonczonym (po wyk tynkow, plytek, cokolow itp) czyli calkowita powierzchnia budynku
> 
> cytat:
> "Powierzchnia netto – powierzchnię pomieszczeń mierzy się na poziomie podłogi w świetle wykończonych przegród pionowych (tzn. w świetle tynków i cokołów). Norma ta nie przewiduje żadnej redukcji wielkości pomieszczeń o zmiennej wysokości, co oznacza, że powierzchnia każdego pomieszczenia będzie odpowiadała powierzchni jego podłogi."


Właśnie to jest najbardziej frustrujące. Archon podaje na swoich stronach zupełnie inną definicję powierzchni netto, powierzchnia całkowita też najróżniej jest liczona. Ufff... Każdy projekt trzeba oglądać pod światło   :sad: .

----------


## face

pozostaje wziac kalkulator do reki i przemnozyc wymiary po wewnatrz scian zewn dla parteru i poddasza i bedziemy miec powierzchnie podlog obarczona bledem w postaci powierzchni scian dzialowych czyli ok 5-10m2 w zaleznosci od wielkosci budynku ok 5m2 (dla bydynku ok 100m2) i ok 10 m (dla bud ok 200m2)
albo nie odliczac pow scian dzialowych i mamy poduszke bezpieczenstwa w budzecie w postaci nadszacowanych kosztow budowy tych paru m2

----------


## andrzej27

> pozostaje wziac kalkulator do reki i przemnozyc wymiary po wewnatrz scian zewn dla parteru i poddasza i bedziemy miec powierzchnie podlog obarczona bledem w postaci powierzchni scian dzialowych czyli ok 5-10m2 w zaleznosci od wielkosci budynku ok 5m2 (dla bydynku ok 100m2) i ok 10 m (dla bud ok 200m2)
> albo nie odliczac pow scian dzialowych i mamy poduszke bezpieczenstwa w budzecie w postaci nadszacowanych kosztow budowy tych paru m2


gdzie ty widzisz 170m?

----------


## kama33

> gdzie ty widzisz 170m?


  hahaha  :big grin:  Zaokrąglił do dziesiątek  :big grin:

----------


## andrzej27

> hahaha  Zaokrąglił do dziesiątek


wiesz co to jest pow.użytkowa a netto?

----------


## kama33

> wiesz co to jest pow.użytkowa a netto?


Czekam aż mi wytłumaczysz  :wink: 
Będziesz budował tylko powierzchnię użytkową??

----------


## andrzej27

wytłumaczy mi to ktoś?

----------


## andrzej27

> Czekam aż mi wytłumaczysz 
> Będziesz budował tylko powierzchnię użytkową??


pewnie sam niewiesz

----------


## kama33

Wyobraź sobie, ze stawiasz dom o powierzchni uzytkowej 60 m kw. Do tego razem z garazem dwustanowiskowym z warsztatem o powierzchni też 60 m kw. Ile potrzebujesz pustaków? Na domek 60 m kw czy na budynek 120 m kw? Czy dachem kryjesz tylko domek mały czy całość? Itd, itp W tym wypadku powierzchnia uzytkowa to 60 m kw, netto 120.
Sprawa sie komplikuje, jeśli dom jest z poddaszem. Do powierzchni uzytkowej wliczane są pomieszczenia o wysokości  2,20 m , od 1,40 do 2,20 m - zalicza się do powierzchni użytkowej budynku w 50%, a jeżeli wysokość jest mniejsza niż 1,40 - powierzchnię tą pomija się. Ta pominięta powierzchnia ma swoja podłogę. Czyli powierzchni netto bedzie więcej niz powierzchni uzytkowej - o ile - to zależy od wielkości skosów. No ale te podłogę trzeba zrobić. No wiec co budujesz i wykańczasz? Powierzchnię uzytkową czy netto?
To tak w wielkim skrócie  :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

> Wyobraź sobie, ze stawiasz dom o powierzchni uzytkowej 60 m kw. Do tego razem z garazem dwustanowiskowym z warsztatem o powierzchni też 60 m kw. Ile potrzebujesz pustaków? Na domek 60 m kw czy na budynek 120 m kw? Czy dachem kryjesz tylko domek mały czy całość? Itd, itp W tym wypadku powierzchnia uzytkowa to 60 m kw, netto 120.
> Sprawa sie komplikuje, jeśli dom jest z poddaszem. Do powierzchni uzytkowej wliczane są pomieszczenia o wysokości  2,20 m , od 1,40 do 2,20 m - zalicza się do powierzchni użytkowej budynku w 50%, a jeżeli wysokość jest mniejsza niż 1,40 - powierzchnię tą pomija się. Ta pominięta powierzchnia ma swoja podłogę. Czyli powierzchni netto bedzie więcej niz powierzchni uzytkowej - o ile - to zależy od wielkości skosów. No ale te podłogę trzeba zrobić. No wiec co budujesz i wykańczasz? Powierzchnię uzytkową czy netto?
> To tak w wielkim skrócie


dzięki

----------


## andrzej27

> dzięki


zbudował ktos na tym chacie dom za 200tys?

----------


## kkonrad80

Wybudować dom za 200 tyś jest niemożliwe. Zakładając nawet, że będzie się budowało systemem gospodarczym i z bardzo dużym zaangażowaniem po prostu się nie da. Jestem właśnie po wybudowaniu domu systemem gospodarczym przy bardzo dużym zaangażowaniu własnym i jedno co mogę powiedzieć to 200 tyś z pewnością jest kwotą zbyt małą. Koszty zaczynają się już od początku. Architekt, projekt, przyłącza, blaszana buda itp. Do stanu surowego otwartego jest jeszcze nieźle ale koszty i praca zaczyna się dopiero po tym. Zakładając, że przynajmniej część budowy sfinansuje się z kredytu to trzeba jeszcze dokładnie przeliczyć ile zostanie funduszy po spłacie raty. Utrzymanie domu też kosztuje, a niedokończony dom, do którego się wprowadzamy (na tym polega system gospodarczy, budujemy i wykańczamy to co jest niezbędne a później robimy dalej) pochłania niemałe pieniądze. Zawsze będzie coś co trzeba jeszcze dokupić, zrobić itp.. Mimo wszystko wszystkim, którzy marzą o wybudowaniu własnego domu niewielkim kosztem życzę dużo powodzenia i wytrwałości, jednak dokładnie oszacujcie koszty i mierzcie siły na zamiary.

----------


## pepe2009

owszem da się i było to już udowodnione w tym wątku, wskrócie dom mały (do 100m) 2-spadowy dach, najczesciej niski komfort, duzy wklad pracy wlasnej, zalezy w jakim regionie Polski i tak dalej mozna by wymieniac......tak samo jak mozna miec nowy samochod za 30 tys lub za 300tys....

----------


## lakk

> zbudował ktos na tym chacie dom za 200tys?


 Czytać, czytać, czytać, a najlepiej  ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## msdracula

chyba nie czytałeś uważnie, bo niektórym osobom z tego wątku się to udało. Nie można wszystkich mierzyć swoją miarą. Jeden wybuduje dom za 200tyś. drugi na ten sam projekt wyda dwa razy tyle...jest wiele czynników, które warunkują koszty budowy, chociażby region gdzie budujemy i ceny samej robocizny ( już tutaj są duże wahania)

----------


## anetina

> zbudował ktos na tym chacie dom za 200tys?



tak  :smile: 
a nawet w tej cenie kupił działkę  :big tongue:

----------


## kama33

> chyba nie czytałeś uważnie, bo niektórym osobom z tego wątku się to udało. Nie można wszystkich mierzyć swoją miarą. Jeden wybuduje dom za 200tyś. drugi na ten sam projekt wyda dwa razy tyle...jest wiele czynników, które warunkują koszty budowy, chociażby region gdzie budujemy i ceny samej robocizny ( już tutaj są duże wahania)




Dokładnie tak jest. Ceny robocizny potrafią być - w zależnosci od rejonu Polski - nawet dwukrotnie wyzsze. Ja powtórzę za innymi: DOm za 200 tys zł można wybudować. Taki o powierzchni po podłogach ok 120 m kw. Nie zrobiłam tego ja i na pewno nie zrobię, bo mój dom bedzie troche większy, no i dach też kosztowny, ale kończy budować moja siostra i w tej kwocie sie zmieści. Mam jej spis wszystkich kosztów. Wszystkich tzn każdej kupionej łopaty, gwoździ, rekawic itp od momentu papierologi (notariusz i inne rzeczy zwiazane z działką) .

----------


## anetina

> owszem da się i było to już udowodnione w tym wątku, wskrócie dom mały (do 100m) 2-spadowy dach, najczesciej niski komfort, duzy wklad pracy wlasnej, zalezy w jakim regionie Polski i tak dalej mozna by wymieniac......tak samo jak mozna miec nowy samochod za 30 tys lub za 300tys....


w tej cenie mam dom większy  :smile: 
dach mam nieco inny niż dwuspadowy
komfort normalny - nic nie brakuje - oprócz urządzonej drugiej łazienki i podłogi w jednym pokoju
był duży wkłąd pracy własnej
korzystny region Polski, tania siła robocza  :smile:

----------


## anetina

> Dokładnie tak jest. Ceny robocizny potrafią być - w zależnosci od rejonu Polski - nawet dwukrotnie wyzsze. Ja powtórzę za innymi: DOm za 200 tys zł można wybudować. *Taki o powierzchni po podłogach ok 120 m kw.* Nie zrobiłam tego ja i na pewno nie zrobię, bo mój dom bedzie troche większy, no i dach też kosztowny, ale kończy budować moja siostra i w tej kwocie sie zmieści. Mam jej spis wszystkich kosztów. Wszystkich tzn każdej kupionej łopaty, gwoździ, rekawic itp od momentu papierologi (notariusz i inne rzeczy zwiazane z działką) .



powierzchni po podłogach mam 120 m kw. na dole 
tyle samo na górze
do tego trzeba doliczyć antresolę, strychy

więc powierzchni po podłodze mam prawie 300 m kw

----------


## kama33

> powierzchni po podłogach mam 120 m kw. na dole 
> tyle samo na górze
> do tego trzeba doliczyć antresolę, strychy
> 
> więc powierzchni po podłodze mam prawie 300 m kw


I tak Ci 99% forumowiczów nie uwierzy, ze się udało  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## kasia1981

anetina napiszę jeszcze raz gratuluję. nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz ale cny działek musiały być niskie. ja kupowałam w 2007 i 30 zł kosztował metr teraz kosztuje 60-70 złotych więc sama działka 100 tysięcy. 10 tys najmniej projekt, architekt i przyłącza (woda,prąd i szambo). w okolicy mojego miasta(400 tys) nie jest realne wybudowanie domu z kupieniem działki za 200 tys choćbym się zsr......

----------


## kama33

> anetina napiszę jeszcze raz gratuluję. nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz ale cny działek musiały być niskie. ja kupowałam w 2007 i 30 zł kosztował metr teraz kosztuje 60-70 złotych więc sama działka 100 tysięcy. 10 tys najmniej projekt, architekt i przyłącza (woda,prąd i szambo). w okolicy mojego miasta(400 tys) nie jest realne wybudowanie domu z kupieniem działki za 200 tys choćbym się zsr......


Dlatego wcześniej było napisane, że koszt w bardzo duzej mierze zależy od rejonu. Ponadto Anetina wybudowała bardzo duzym nakładem pracy własnej. U mojej siostry pracy własnej jak na lekarstwo  :wink:  Stąd nie można generalnie napisać : da się albo nie da się! Każdy musi policzyć, posprawdzać ceny w regionie, zrobić solidną i dokładną kalkulację kosztów i wtedy decydować.

----------


## lakk

Temat jest: czy da się wybudować dom za 200 tys? a nie : jak wydać jak najwięcej na wybudowanie? 
Projekt za co najmniej 10 tys?, działka co najmniej 100tys? - to nie ten wątek.

----------


## msdracula

no właśnie mi się udało kupić działkę za 40 000 11 arów i to w mieście, nie na wsi. Działka kupiona dokładnie rok temu...ale to był fart, sąsiad działkę obok o takim samym metrażu kupił już za 70tys.
Papierologia też nie wyniosła mnie 10tys więc nie ma co pisać ,że 10 000 to minimum...

----------


## anetina

> I tak Ci 99% forumowiczów nie uwierzy, ze się udało



niech sobie nie wierzą - ich problem, nie mój  :smile:

----------


## anetina

> anetina napiszę jeszcze raz gratuluję. nie wiem gdzie mieszkasz ale cny działek musiały być niskie. ja kupowałam w 2007 i 30 zł kosztował metr teraz kosztuje 60-70 złotych więc sama działka 100 tysięcy. 10 tys najmniej projekt, architekt i przyłącza (woda,prąd i szambo). w okolicy mojego miasta(400 tys) nie jest realne wybudowanie domu z kupieniem działki za 200 tys choćbym się zsr......


jest róznica 
10 zł za metr działki - działka prawie 4 tys. m  :smile: 
wąska - dlatego tania
normalna cena około 70 zł

biurokracja dotycząca działki prawie 4 tys. zł
biurokacja, w tym projekt - dotyczące wszelkich projektów do domu - 3,5 tys. zł
przyąłcze prądu i wody 7,5 tys. zł

oczyszczalnia dalsze koszty


więc zesr... się nie zesrałam, ale dom w cenie 200 tys. zł mamy
a dodatkowo patrząc - wycena rzeczowznawcy obecnie 500 tys. zł sam dom  :smile: 

nic tylko budować samemu
ale są niestety koszty dodatkowe  :sad:  zdrowie, małżeństwo, dzieci
więc co jak kto chce i może

----------


## kama33

> niech sobie nie wierzą - ich problem, nie mój


Problem to jest osób, którym ci co nie wierzą będa starali sie za wszelka cenę udowodnic że sie nie da. Wkurza mnie, ze jest spora grupa osób, którzy za wszelka cenę nadal beda wszystkim wciskać, ze sie nie da wybudowac za 200 tys, mimo iż są osoby którym sie udało. Ale tak to jest - jak ktos za coś przepłacił, to będzie starał sie wszystkim wmówić, że tak nie jest  :wink:

----------


## anetina

znam takie osoby  :smile: 
budowaliśmy się w trójkę równocześnie  :smile: 
my sami, z nieliczną ekipą
jedni wszystko zlecili ekipie
drudzy tez sami

my mieszkamy
ci jedni tez mieszkają - ale kredyt wzięty na 350 tys., do tego kasa za sprzedane mieszkanie
drudzy - obecnie stan surowy zamknięty, ale bez kredytu

więc samemu się kalkuluje
ale z kredytem raz dwa się mieszka
bez kredytu dłuższy czas budowy

wynajmując ekipy masakrycznie drogo

----------


## kama33

Nie zgodzę się z tym, ze z ekipami masakrycznie drogo. Nie kazdy potrafi sam zrobić na budowie i ekipa jest konieczna! Da się tez ekipami wystawić, ale już nie taki duży. Jeszcze raz powtórzę: siostra nie robiła praktycznie nic - wszystko wynajęte ekipy a jednak drogo nie wyszło  :smile:

----------


## anetina

porównując z własnoręcznie budowanym domem z nielicznymi ekipami - masakrycznie drogo
dwa podobne domy, w podobnym rejonie - mój z działką niespełna 200 tys.
ten drugi z działką 5 mniejszą - ponad drugie tyle nie licząc działki

----------


## kama33

Pisałam tu kiedys, ze dostałam wycenę na robocizne dachu. Firma ponoć jedna z lepszych u mnie w okolicy, ale też - wg opinii tych którzy już budowali - droga. Otóż oni chcą mi  postawić dach za 50 zł za m kw. Wszystko - więźba, położenie dachówki, wykończenia. Czytałam tutaj na forum, ze za taką robotę w iinych częściach Polski wołają 80-100 zł za mkw. Moze tu leży pies pogrzebany ?  :smile:

----------


## adwersarz

anetina tak z ciekawości, jaką masz szerokość działki?

----------


## andrzej27

> powierzchni po podłogach mam 120 m kw. na dole 
> tyle samo na górze
> do tego trzeba doliczyć antresolę, strychy
> 
> więc powierzchni po podłodze mam prawie 300 m kw


to jaki masz dom że sie zmieściłaś w 200tys?

----------


## TT79

ja bym probowal sam bylem w podobnej sytuacji finansowej z tym ze dzialke mialem i belit kupiony kilka lat wczesniej no i musze dodac ze jestem budowlancem wiec 90% zrobilem sam ale w koncu od czego szfagier  :smile:  jestem teraz na etapie insalacji co i zlizam sie do polowy kwoty wymienionej przez ciebie wiec sam widzisz ze mozna

----------


## JANA Lubuskie

> kase sobie chciec moze a dostanie gdy nie narobi problemow
> 
> nie ma takich co sie gwozdzie czepiaja, co najwyzej ilosci badz wymiaru
> 
> znajacy sie na robocie, ten dobry nie unika zadnego zlecenia - bo niby dlaczego skoro je wykona poprawnie


Dzięki *face* za wsparcie. Widzę,że rozumiesz o co mi chodziło. Dokładnie tak jest z tymi fachowcami jak piszesz.

----------


## msdracula

Andrzej w podpisie Anetiny masz link do dziennika a tam zdjęcia domku

----------


## kasia1981

nie napisałam że same papiery 10 tys tylko że papiery plus przyłącza czyli rura z woda i kabel z prądem. nie wierzę że da się za mniej. anetina też podała podobne koszty. u nas działki po 10 zł za metr też były ale tam gdzie wrony zawracają i bez żadnej komunikacji. wszyscy piszą o dużym wkładzie pracy własnej ale co to znaczy? murujemy sami, kryjemy, robimy wylewkę , instalacje? udaje się nielicznym. mam pytanie komu udało się zbudować dom z dużym wkładem pracy własnej ale bez pomocy ojca, teścia, brata, kuzyna itd.znam jeden przypadek budowy poniżej 200 tys. ale pomagali ojciec i teść.

----------


## anetina

> anetina tak z ciekawości, jaką masz szerokość działki?


dokładnie 17,70 m  :smile: 
i długa  :smile:

----------


## kasia1981

ja nie nie będę mówić, że się nie da bo jestem zazdrosna, że komuś się udało. tylko nie miałem tego szczęścia że mogłam liczyć na pomoc kogoś z rodziny. 
msdracula a możesz napisać ilu tysięczne miasto, cena tylko zazdrościć. w moim mieście nie ma działek poniżej 100 zł/ metr.

----------


## anetina

> nie napisałam że same papiery 10 tys tylko że papiery plus przyłącza czyli rura z woda i kabel z prądem. nie wierzę że da się za mniej. anetina też podała podobne koszty. u nas działki po 10 zł za metr też były ale tam gdzie wrony zawracają i bez żadnej komunikacji. wszyscy piszą o dużym wkładzie pracy własnej ale co to znaczy? murujemy sami, kryjemy, robimy wylewkę , instalacje? udaje się nielicznym. mam pytanie komu udało się zbudować dom z dużym wkładem pracy własnej ale bez pomocy ojca, teścia, brata, kuzyna itd.znam jeden przypadek budowy poniżej 200 tys. ale pomagali ojciec i teść.



mam działkę przy drodze publicznej, asfaltowej - na wsi
teren mocno zabudowany  :smile: 
mieszkamy na styku dwóch wsi  :smile: 
z jednej strony jest sąsiad, z drugiej jeszcze nie ma

gdy pobliska trasa jest zablokowana, wypadek, przed domem mamy większy ruch 

10 zł - bo facetowi nie zależało na cenie, a poza tym działka długa, więc inna cena nie wchodziła w rachubę  :smile: 

duży wkłąd własny - u nas:
sami fundamenty - koparka tylko wykopała fundamenty
ściany murarz
strop, schody sami
ekipa wieźbę - my sami deskowanie, papa
ekipa blachę
kominy ponad ściany sami

elektryk był
hydraulik był

tynki, gładzie, malowanie, podłogi - wylewki, płytki, panele - sami
antresola sami, strych sami

ocieplenie dachu i na zewnątrz sami

sami - głównie mój tato - bez kosztów płacowych - mamy komu dziękować, maż, ja, mama - do opieki nad wnukiem, sprzatanie

oprócz tego momentami pomagali wujkowie - koszty więc minimalne

i dało radę

----------


## kasia1981

msdracula ta działka to 11 czy 12 arów bo tu piszesz że 11 arów a w swoim dzienniku że 12. ktoś powie, że się czepiam  :smile:

----------


## anetina

może literówka  :smile:

----------


## kasia1981

czyli u ciebie Anetina w budowie była zaangażowana duża część rodziny. nasza sytuacja była inna. SSZ narodziny dziecka czyli ja jestem uziemiona w domu bo z nikim nie zostawię 2 miesięcznego dziecka. dziadkowie i babcie pracują więc nie mam z kim zostawić dziecka jak jest większe. mój mąż pracuje w weekendy i święta. wujkowie w innym mieście i w takim wieku że do łopaty ich nie zagonię.każdy ma inną sytuację.
napiszę jeszcze raz komu udała się taka sztuka *bez pomocy rodziny*.

----------


## marjucha

Fajnie poczytać, że są tacy, którym udaje się zmieścić w kwocie 200tys.
Ja zakładałem 250 tyś. Działka za darmo od rodziców, ale musiałem ponieść koszty podziału działki i notarialne.
Na dzień dzisiejszy wydaliśmy około 290 tyś a jeszcze sporo przed Nami.
Do zrobienia całe zagospodarowanie terenu, a więc koszt niemały. Poza tym w środku dół w zasadzie umeblowany i skończony ale trzeba zrobić schody(na razie jest beton) i zrobić poddasze. W tej chwili jest ocieplenie 30cm wełny plus zrobiony kompletnie stelaż. Wszystko czeka aż znajdę czas.
Na elewacji został do położenia tynk. Jest ocieplona i zagruntowana, ale tynk też sporo kosztuje. 
Większość prac wykonana we własnym zakresie. Czasem pomagał młodszy brat, a przy wymianie gruntu i elektryce udzielali się koledzy.
Ekipy na działce to:
Koparka z ciężarówką do wymiany gruntu i wywiezienia ziemi 500m dalej
Dach w całości
Obłożenie kominów klinkierem
tynki
wylewki
podłączenie kotłowni.

Podczas budowy zmieniliśmy grubości materiałów izolacyjnych, a dom "bez fajerwerków".
Co prawda w bryle domu jest garaż, ale czy aż tyle on kosztuje?
Powodzenia życzę :big grin:

----------


## kasia1981

realny koszt wybudowania mojego domu z papierologią i przyłączami to 300 tys.robią ekipy, rezygnujemy z kominka, tanie panele, glazura max 40 zł metr, armatura z niższej półki itp.

----------


## anetina

jak już napisałam - budując kompletnie samumu, czyta: sam mąż, facet - nie zbuduje domu w pół roku
ale zajmie mu to powiedzmy ze 2 lata

więc i koszty się rozkładają czasowo

u mnie rodzice też pracują i pracowali
mąż pracował i w weekendy
dziecko trochę starsze, bo jak ruszyły fundamenty miał 5 lat

więc czasowo nie można było siedzieć całymi dniami na budowie

ps. poza tym dziadkowie, wujkowie tez w innym mieście - bawiąc się w szczegóły  :smile: 

więc to nie jest tak, ze pół roku każde z nas przesiedziało dzień w dzień na budowie
nie, robiło się wieczorami, po pracy, rankiem, przed pracą, w niedzielę wolną

----------


## msdracula

> nie napisałam że same papiery 10 tys tylko że papiery plus przyłącza czyli rura z woda i kabel z prądem. nie wierzę że da się za mniej. anetina też podała podobne koszty. u nas działki po 10 zł za metr też były ale tam gdzie wrony zawracają i bez żadnej komunikacji. wszyscy piszą o dużym wkładzie pracy własnej ale co to znaczy? murujemy sami, kryjemy, robimy wylewkę , instalacje? udaje się nielicznym. mam pytanie komu udało się zbudować dom z dużym wkładem pracy własnej ale bez pomocy ojca, teścia, brata, kuzyna itd.znam jeden przypadek budowy poniżej 200 tys. ale pomagali ojciec i teść.


ale co to ma do tego kto pomagał?  moi rodzice jak budowali dom to pomagało całe mamy rodzeństwo i taty brat, nie było to cały czas, ale jak była jakaś większa robota to przyjeżdżali pomóc, z kolei jak wujek budował dom to pomagał tata...
nie wiem czy tak nielicznym...

----------


## msdracula

> msdracula ta działka to 11 czy 12 arów bo tu piszesz że 11 arów a w swoim dzienniku że 12. ktoś powie, że się czepiam


jeśli już takie szczegóły potrzebne to działka ma dokładnie 11,7  :tongue:

----------


## msdracula

aaaa...i też mam małe dziecko..fakt nie 2 miesięczne, ale prawie 6 miesięczne tylko tutaj liczę na pomoc mamy np. jak będzie trzeba jechać coś załatwić czy coś pomóc.
bezsensu rozliczać kogoś, że pomagał tato czy brat, jaki to ma cel? wniosek jest po prostu jeden: jesli chcesz wybudować dom tanio, nie wybudujesz go szybko
a jak chcesz szybko no to już to kosztuje...
u mnie dużo zrobi mąż i tu moja duża oszczędność, tylko nie wiem dlaczego niektórych tak bardzo razi i przeszkadza, że ktoś komuś pomaga czy robi coś sam i buduje tanio  :roll eyes:  :roll eyes: 

Kasia widzę, że w kwestii papierologii już wyjaśniłaś i z tym akurat już się zgadzam  :smile:

----------


## kama33

> napiszę jeszcze raz komu udała się taka sztuka *bez pomocy rodziny*.


Mojej siostrze. Może jeszcze nie udała, ale widząc po kosztach poniesionych do tej pory na pewno sie uda. Szwagier tylko jeździł za materiałami, organizował wszystko. Fundamenty - ekipa, mury, dach - ekipa. Okna, drzwi, brama garazowa też. Hydraulika wziął, sam próbuje elektryke rozłożyć, ale to tylko kable. Przy wylewkach pomagał, ale tez z fachowcem.

----------


## Gremlinka

A my nie mamy nikogo, kto może nam pomóc. Ojciec jak będzie zjeżdżał na wakacje zza granicy to pewnie pomoże. Wójków nie ma  ::-(:  A sami nie umiemy murować, bo skąd. Dachu też nie zrobimy.
Więc zostaje nam budować bardzo rozsądnie gospodarując pieniędzmi i z ekipami za rozsądne pieniądze.
Myślę, że jesteśmy w stanie zrobić instalacje (mąż elektryk), hydraulikę (ojciec), a resztę zrobimy sami po instruktarżach, będzie co będzie. 
Tynków i wylewek na pewno nie damy rady sami i ocieplenia z tykowaniem zewnętrznym też nie.
Fajnie, jak ktoś ma taką chętną do pomocy rodzinę. Niestety nie każdy ma takie szczęście  ::-(:

----------


## anetina

a mnie sie wydaje, że jak tyle Gremlinka robicie, to tynki wewnętrzne i wylewki dacie radę zrobić
naprawdę
my też sami to robiliśmy
sąsiad wział ekipę do tego - ceny robocizny masakryczne, a my - tzn. tata sam - uczył się na naszych ścianach tynków - i mam super ładne, równe  :smile: 
wylewki też robili sami - tata z moim małżem

----------


## msdracula

Gremlinka my też murować nie będziemy, mąż raczej będzie pomagał , z dachem to samo, ale wszystkie instalacje, łazienki, kafle już tak  :smile:   tylko ,że nie nastawiam się na zbudowanie w pół roku domu do zamieszkania, liczę już 2 lata ok. Ale my chcemy z jak najmniejszym kredytem i robimy etapami. W tym roku raczej tylko piwnica...
Czasami lepiej zrobić coś samemu niż zapłacić za robotę partacza,co niestety jest dosyć częste..

----------


## lili07

Witam i znowu się przypominam.

Aktualnie jestem po SSZ i koszty do tej pory { bez samej działki} to 116.000pln.
Dom na miarę naszych zarobków 84m2 a po podłogach ze 110m2.
A sam dach z robocizną to 9.500pln. Trudne do uwierzenia! A jednak można.
Jak narazie na budowie wszystkie prace za pomocą fachmanów.
Teraz jedynie elektryka we własnym zakresie.

I nadal wierzymy że z umeblowaniem nie przekroczymy 210.000pln.
Ogród i wszystko to co przed i za domem będziemy robić powoli -byle zamieszkać w przyzwoitych warunkach.
Zainteresowanych naszymi wyborami zapraszam do dziennika.Zero ściemy czyli kawa na ławę.

----------


## anetina

u nas dach - jak obok na zdjeciu - niesperłna 25 tys.
w tym wieźba, deskowanie, papa, blachodachówka, kominy, robocizna

----------


## msdracula

> realny koszt wybudowania mojego domu z papierologią i przyłączami to 300 tys.robią ekipy, rezygnujemy z kominka, tanie panele, glazura max 40 zł metr, armatura z niższej półki itp.


to ja też się czepię... :tongue:  w innym wątku pisałaś, że masz podłogi z litego dębu i nie oszczędzałaś na armaturze  :tongue:   zresztą nieważne...nie o to chodzi  :smile:  ty wybudowałaś drożej, stać cię było na to ,masz w domu to co chciałaś i to najważniejsze, ale to nie znaczy, że komuś innemu nie uda się tego zrobić taniej. Zreszta każdy ma inne potrzeby. I ja i ty nie poświeciłybyśmy czasu na budowę kosztem dziecka, Ja mam ten plus, że działka jest blisko mojego domu, więc będę tam chodzić nawet z dzieckiem w wózku ( 10minut drogi ) 

Na jednym wątku przeczytalam, że forumowiczka wykończyła sam parter i poszło jej już 600tyś i 100tyś to sam dach, także można i tak  :tongue:

----------


## kama33

> to ja też się czepię... w innym wątku pisałaś, że masz podłogi z litego dębu i nie oszczędzałaś na armaturze


Na podłogach deski debowe, w kuchni gres orientale, schody drewniane dębowe za 15 tys zł. Chyba mamy inne wyobrazenia o tanich materiałach  :wink:

----------


## anetina

> Na podłogach deski debowe, w kuchni gres orientale, schody drewniane dębowe za 15 tys zł. Chyba mamy inne wyobrazenia o tanich materiałach


to bawiąc się w szczegóły - ja tez mam schody dębowe
nie pamiętam - pisałam gdzieś na forum, ale za nie zapłaciłam 5-6 tys. chyba

----------


## kama33

> to bawiąc się w szczegóły - ja tez mam schody dębowe
> nie pamiętam - pisałam gdzieś na forum, ale za nie zapłaciłam 5-6 tys. chyba


Bagatela 10 tys zł różnicy  :big grin:

----------


## anetina

wielka bagatela  :big tongue:

----------


## kama33

Moje schody będa w granicach 500- 600 zł (właz na strych)  :big grin:

----------


## anetina

nie pamietam, ale schody na antresolę kosztowały coś takiego  :smile:

----------


## kasia1981

czytajcie ze zrozumieniem. napisałam że *realny* koszt wybudowania mojego domu to 300 tys a nie że ja go za tyle wybudowałam. mogłam zejść z wydatków stosując tanie panele, płytki czy armaturę. to był mój świadomy wybór i nie mam do nikogo pretensji  że wydałam dużo więcej niż 200 tys. moja świadoma decyzja i jej nie żałuję. chodzi mi głównie o to że różne osoby czytają to forum. niektóre osoby dopiero zaczynają przygodę i będą czytać ten wątek. każda z nich wyciągnie jakieś wnioski. nie chciałabym tylko żeby ktoś czytając że da się zrobić za 200 tys pomyślał ze jak anetinie się udało to mi się też uda mając inną sytuację niż ona. powtarzam znam osobę która wybudowała dom za 170 tys bez działki i cały czas jej kibicowałam i z wielką przyjemnością zwiedzałam jej wymarzone królestwo.

----------


## kasia1981

nie bawiąc sie w szczegóły  ale ja mam schody całe dębowe (nie wylewane i obłożone dębem) z podstopnicami i dwoma tralkami na stopień żeby moje kochanie nie mogło wsadzić głowy między tralki. schody dwubiegowe ze spocznikiem.

----------


## msdracula

Kasia ale przecież sytuacja jest jasna, jak ktoś czyta wątek. Kilka razy było wymienione co trzeba spełnić, żeby się udało. I nikt tu  przecież nie oszukuj, że wybudował z ekipami a tak naprawdę budował sam  :tongue:  chodzi po prostu o to, że się da, ale: i tutaj trzeba  poczytać dobrze wątek  :yes:

----------


## anetina

ja mam takie

----------


## kasia1981

okej tylko nie wszystkim chce się czytać 86 stron i przyznajcie ale jest sporo osób które mają problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem (ze mną czasem włącznie  :smile: )
zapytam z ciekawości msdracula ile chcesz wydać na ten dom?
dodam ze my budowaliśmy prawie 2 lata ( bez 3 miesięcy)

----------


## face

my budowa systemem gospodarczym 17 mscy z czego budowa trwala z 9 mscy - reszta przerwy technologiczne i przerwa zimowa - 4msce

tylko jak to na budowie zawsze jakies drobne prace byly prowadzone w czasie przerw jak chocby np przygotowywanie zbrojenia,rozszalowanie stropu, sprzatanie terenu i segregacja materialow i odpadow itp

----------


## face

rozmawiamy o budowie domu i dom spokojnie sie wybuduje przyjmujac 2000zl/m2 z wykonczeniem nie ujmujacym nic wlascicielowi czyli nie lusksusy ale przyzwoitym
dwa tysiace nalezy przyjmowac dla domow ok 90-140 m2 podlog, dla wiekszych (180-200m2) mozna by juz przyjmowac 1800 zl

nie wliczam tutaj papierologii, przylaczy i dzialki poniewaz na to sklada sie zbyt wiele czynnikow

----------


## anetina

jeżeli 1,8 tys. zł - no bo dom mam większy, ale nawet niż te 200 m2 - to wychodziłoby mi, że conajmniej na sam dom powinnam wydać 450 tys. zł

nierealne, no bo nas nie stać na taką kwotę  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

no wiesz, ale jak ktoś jst zainteresowany tematem to przeczyta  :smile: 
ile ja chcę wydać? wg kosztorysu systemem gospodarczym jest 370tys. porównując ceny materiałów już wiem ,że kupię je taniej niż w kosztorysie. Dużo zrobi mąż ,więc liczę, że zbudujemy za mniej. Marzeniem jest 300tys, bez wydatków, które ponieśliśmy do tej pory i wykończony cześciowo np. gabinet bez mebli ( nie wiem jeszcze co tam będzie), pokój nad garażem pralnia z suszarnią, nasza sypialnia ( na początek wystarczy nam samo łózko) , pokój małej w całóści, kuchnia, łazienki  i salon...nie liczę też ogrodzenia i kostki, bo to może poczekać. Czemu tak planuje? bo nie chcę się obciążać za bardzo kredytem  :smile:  na razie liczę piwnicę na 30tys., dach 60tys, nie wiem ile może wynieść reszta

2lata i wszystko robiły ekipy?

----------


## kasia1981

zaczęliśmy dokładnie 30 kwietnia 2009. ekipa murarzy nie była z tych co im się robota pali w rękach więc skończyli w sierpniu. umówieni dekarze rok wcześniej, 2 tygodnie przed początkiem prac wypieli się na nas więc w najgorętszym okresie jeśli chodzi o dachy( sierpień wrzesień) szukaliśmy ekipy. znaleźliśmy taka co bierze 35 zł za kompletny dach (blacha) okna wstawiliśmy 30 grudnia a później nastała zima chyba nie muszę mówić jaka. w międzyczasie (listopad) na świat przyszła mała osóbka która wywaliła nasz świat do góry nogami  :smile: . 30 stycznia tego roku była ostatnia ekipa- montaż schodów. największe opóźnienie to podłogi. było za wilgotno i wiadomo terminy. skończyło się na tym że 3 tygodnie chodził osuszacz a i tak trzeba było na dole odcinać chemicznie wilgoć. dla własnej ciekawości policzyłam ile by ,nie kosztował ten dom gdybym zrezygnowała z paru rzeczy a inne wzięła tańsze. do kosztów nie wliczam umeblowania. mam dom kryty blachodachówką i białe okna. typowa stodoła i tylko jedno okno dachowe i jedna lukarna. powierzchnia po podłogach 200 metrów. moja największa fanaberia to podłoga dębowa 170 zl metr na gotowo, płytki do jednej łazienki po 110 zł, obudowa kominka z cegły ręcznie formowanej i kabina prysznicowa ronal pur. jeśli chodzi o gres orientale z nowej gali to sprawdziłam cenę na necie 55 zł metr więc nie uważam żeby to było dużo.

----------


## kasia1981

staraliśmy się wybrac średnią półkę cenową ale biorąc najtańsze rzeczy to i poniżej 300 tys byśmy dali radę. np okna wyceniano nam w przedziale 5-14 tysięcy. najtańsze z firmy z profilami no name najdroższe z Krakowa. to samo piec gazowy mogliśmy mieć taki za 5 tys z zasobnikiem.pewnie wygląda jakbym się tłumaczyła ale możecie uwierzyć mi na słowo duuużo mi brakuje co do niektórych na tym forum, których dzienniki oglądałam.

----------


## kasia1981

aha mój dom to słoneczko z pracowni horyzont z Wrocławia.

----------


## face

> jeżeli 1,8 tys. zł - no bo dom mam większy, ale nawet niż te 200 m2 - to wychodziłoby mi, że conajmniej na sam dom powinnam wydać 450 tys. zł
> 
> nierealne, no bo nas nie stać na taką kwotę


zalozeniem jest brak tykania palcem budowy, no chyba ze aby wskazac bledy wykonawcy
jesli ktos nie ma kasy na budowe firmami to albo mniejszy dom i firmy albo wiekszy i gospodarka

jesli sie ma 200tys zl na budowe domu zostaje rowniez maly i gospodarka np nasz 130m2 podlog w stanie deweloperskim za 147 tys

edit: poprawka 147 nie 140 tys :smile:

----------


## anetina

ale nawet nietykajac palcem na budowie nie byłabym w stanie wydac tyle na ekipy
no ale u nas takie ceny  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Fajnie poczytać, że są tacy, którym udaje się zmieścić w kwocie 200tys.
> Ja zakładałem 250 tyś. Działka za darmo od rodziców, ale musiałem ponieść koszty podziału działki i notarialne.
> Na dzień dzisiejszy wydaliśmy około 290 tyś a jeszcze sporo przed Nami.
> Do zrobienia całe zagospodarowanie terenu, a więc koszt niemały. Poza tym w środku dół w zasadzie umeblowany i skończony ale trzeba zrobić schody(na razie jest beton) i zrobić poddasze. W tej chwili jest ocieplenie 30cm wełny plus zrobiony kompletnie stelaż. Wszystko czeka aż znajdę czas.
> Na elewacji został do położenia tynk. Jest ocieplona i zagruntowana, ale tynk też sporo kosztuje. 
> Większość prac wykonana we własnym zakresie. Czasem pomagał młodszy brat, a przy wymianie gruntu i elektryce udzielali się koledzy.
> Ekipy na działce to:
> Koparka z ciężarówką do wymiany gruntu i wywiezienia ziemi 500m dalej
> Dach w całości
> ...


twój dom ma ponad 140 m2 (odszukałam projekt), więc koszt 290 tys. jest raczej normalny, wychodzi ok.2tys. za metr, więc  nie najgorzej. Za 200 tys wybuduje sie dom do 100m (100 m2 CAŁOŚĆ, więc garaże, kotłownie itp sie w to wliczają)

----------


## msdracula

Kasia to faktycznie mieliście przeboje z ekipami  :sad:  ale za to jaki piękny listopad  :tongue:  wiesz tłumaczyć się nie musisz bo to twój dom, twoja kasa i nikomu nic do tego. Ale sama widzisz da się taniej, więc takich podpowiedzi oczekuje ktoś kto musi liczyć każdą złotówkę. 

Są też ludzie co wybudowali za 600tys i uparcie twierdzą, że za mniej się nie da, bo : odkurzacz centralny tyle, reku tyle, drewniane podłogi tyle, marmurowe parapety tyle , no i jakby nie liczyć no 200tys to dużo za mało, ledwo na działkę wystarczy  :tongue: 

Face kurcze nieźle ci się udało, z czego budowałeś?

----------


## face

> Face kurcze nieźle ci się udało, z czego budowałeś?


*poprawka 147 tys* :smile: 
str  9 szczegoly
sciany max 28 + 12 styro
dachowka ceramiczna tondach marsylka 12
poddasze 25 cm super-mata isovera
nie oszczedzalismy na jakosci materialow a i ceny w roku 2007-2008 byly stosunkowo wysokie

----------


## msdracula

nieźle  :ohmy:  czyli chcąc tanio wybudować trzeba mieć głowę na karku, długopis, ołówek, a i czasem pobrudzić ręce  :tongue:

----------


## face

w naszym przypadku to czesto brudzic rece :smile: 
mielismy ograniczony budzet, zalozenia: brak wykonczonej i wyposazonej lazienki na poddaszu, nie umeblowane sypialnie na poddaszu, stare meble w salonie...do tego boom budowlany i szybko rosnace ceny materialow...
przy wlasnym wkladzie pracy zalozenia zrewidowalismy a na kompromis poszlismy tylko przy schodach wewn i meblach kuchennych

generalnie za 260 tys mamy domek (wykonczony i umeblowany) na ktory bysmy potrzebowali ok 330-340 tys bez wkladu pracy wlasnej


generalnie olowek, dlugopis, glowa na karku i checi sprzyjaja i ulatwiaja droge do sukcesu :smile:

----------


## msdracula

czyli sporo zaoszczędziłeś na robociźnie...no tego było mi trzeba  :big grin:

----------


## face

> czyli sporo zaoszczędziłeś na robociźnie...no tego było mi trzeba


robociznie, ale i materialach ktore kupowalismy sporo wczesniej, na skladzie prosilem o cynk czy tanieja czy drozeja i ewentualnie kiedy najlepiej je zakupic, kupowalismy duze ilosci bo rabat wiekszy, sporo wyposazenia kupione przez internet (baterie, agd w kuchni, nawet meble do 2 sypialni), negocjajcje w sklepach i wnet narzucanie cen (np kupie to, to i tamto, za ile sprzedacie??a, za 15 tys po rabacie? to ja kupie jak sprzedacie za 14 tys - oczywiscie wczesniej wyceny w paru sklepach/hurtowniach/skladach)

----------


## ojojoj

witajcie , czytuję was od deski do deski  :smile: , bo ten wątek działa kojąco  :wink:  ,a ponadto widać zdrowo rozsądkowe podejście , co uważam za ważne w dobie marketingu budowlanego. "Jak budować by nie dać się zwariować" - takie będzie moje motto jak już przyjdzie moja kolej podejmowania decyzji  :wink:  , a tymczasem znalazłam taką oto stodółkę, i jestem ciekawa co powiecie zgodnie z tematem "czy za 200 tys da się czy nie da..."?  :smile:  ... tak z ciekawości pytam, tych co już jakieś doświadczenie mają  :smile:  czy wpisuje się w konwencję wątku i spełnia warunki domu za 200?
http://www.domforma.pl/nevada
a i z drugiej ciekawości to jak ten domek waszym okiem się prezentuje?

----------


## face

wpisuje sie dobrze i pasuje do koncepcji domu za 200 tys, do tego bardzo gustowny :smile: 

kosztorys ze strony bardzo optymistyczny,poniewaz aby ten domek wygladal z zewnatrz jak na stronce to trza by z 250 tys zl
za 200 tys wybudujesz i skromnie wykonczysz jesli nie ulegniesz pokusom forumowym na ocieplanie wszedzie gdzie tylko mozna i grubo ile tylko mozna, nie zaczniesz wyposazac go w bajery typu reku itp, nie zglupiejesz i nie zaczniesz wykanczac na pokaz

pozdrawiam

----------


## msdracula

> witajcie , czytuję was od deski do deski , bo ten wątek działa kojąco  ,a ponadto widać zdrowo rozsądkowe podejście , co uważam za ważne w dobie marketingu budowlanego. "Jak budować by nie dać się zwariować" - takie będzie moje motto jak już przyjdzie moja kolej podejmowania decyzji  , a tymczasem znalazłam taką oto stodółkę, i jestem ciekawa co powiecie zgodnie z tematem "czy za 200 tyś da się czy nie da..."?  ... tak z ciekawości pytam, tych co już jakieś doświadczenie mają  czy wpisuje się w konwencję wątku i spełnia warunki domu za 200?
> http://www.domforma.pl/nevada
> a i z drugiej ciekawości to jak ten domek waszym okiem się prezentuje?


ładny, prosty i tani w budowie. Nawet w projekcie masz koszt budowy systemem gospodarczym 180tys.  :ohmy:  czyli jesteś na dobrej drodze , chyba że po drodze pokusisz się o jakieś luksusy  :tongue:

----------


## Tomi78__

Tani kosztorys to jedno a powstrzymanie sie przed ulepszeniami to drugie :smile:  trzeba byc mega konsekwentnym, czego mi braklo ........ niejednokrotnie...

----------


## kasia1981

ojojoj bardzo ładny na tej wizualce. tylko u mnie bierze górę strona praktyczna i ja zrezygnowałabym z 2 drzwi balkonowych w sypialniach i jednych drzwi w salonie. i ten wykusz w jadalnie też super tylko ja bym z jednej strony powiększyła kuchnie.

----------


## Gremlinka

A my nie liczymy, że będzie nasz za 200 tyś. Jak słysze te rosnące za wszystko ceny to mi niedobrze...
Chcielibyśmy zmieścić się do zamieszkania na dole za 250 tyś. I pomijam papierologię. Jak się uda to mniej.
Niestety biednemu to piasek w oczy, kłody pod nogi i takie tam  :cry: 
Wodociąg pewnie będzie drogi, choć zamierzamy sami go ułożyć.... ale te wszystkie opłaty w urzędach... Jeszcze człowiek nie zacznie a tu tyle opłat.
Dom Zielony Ogród mi się bardzo podoba, ale w perspektywie małe dzieci... poza tym zawsze mi się wydawało, że lepszy z poddaszem, a teraz to już nie wiem. A na działce nie można zbudować parterówki  ::-(:

----------


## ojojoj

dziękuję za uwagi 
faktycznie trochę jakby zbytek drzwi balkonowych w salonie, w pokojach natomiast mi się podobają, co do kuchni to odbiega ona od wymarzonej wypasionej z wyspą i spiżarką  :big grin: , aczkolwiek nie uśmiecha mi się wskoczyć w "drugi próg budowlany"  :wink:  więc i tę uważam za niezgorszą  :smile: 
dom ma być z założenia dla dwóch osób + goście, więc może to właśnie ten  :smile:  i oby tylko za 200, albo niewiele ponad

----------


## Aleksandryta

No to jak dla 2 osób, to przy ograniczonej kasie dom za duży i za mało skromny. Przede wszystkim za dużo przeszkleń, co generuje koszty. Nie wspominając, że wielkość okien nietypowa i zróżnicowana, co oznacza konieczność zamówienia okien na indywidualne zamówienie, co też generuje koszty. Dom na wizualce piękny, nowoczesny, ale jak znam życie i Twoje ograniczone finanse  :big tongue:  wyjdzie pewnie dom o przeciętnej urodzie z blachodachowką i bez zdobień. Np. na wizualce zastosowano płaską dachówkę i do tego szarą, która na polskim rynku jest w tej chwili najdroższa. Ładny dom tylko nie za 200 tys. PLN. 
Kuchnia koszmarna też bym powiększyła.
2 osoby plus goście ------> 70-80 m2 pow. użytkowej. I skromniej trochę.  :big tongue: , bo nadymasz się strasznie za te 200 tys.

Dla Ciebie taki dom, który zbudował Zielony Ogród. Wejdź do jej dziennika i poczytaj.

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...x=24&y=14&nr=0

----------


## ojojoj

*Aleksandryta* 
1)_ "jak znam życie i Twoje ograniczone finanse  "_  być może życie znasz , moich finansów na szczęście nie  :big tongue: , jak również moich potrzeb, założeń,planów, a także upodobań estetycznych. Właściwie zaczynam wątpić, czy i życie znasz, bo mi byłoby trudno ocenić kogoś po kilku postach, a tobie tak jakoś łatwo to przyszło
2) _"I skromniej trochę. , bo nadymasz się strasznie za te 200 tys. "_ ... oj  :big tongue:  ajmsory  :big tongue:  i uff... a myślałam że dla mnie to już tylko slumsy  :big grin:  a tu niespodzianka - nie grozi mi bezdomność
3) no i pogratulować tej miarki w oczach  :big tongue:  , albo spostrzegawczości, bo ja na stronie nie widziałam rysunków szczegółowych i wymiarów okien

pochopnie wyciągasz wnioski  :smile:  a i twoje rady jakieś nie w temacie

----------


## msdracula

A czemu koszmarna kuchnia? bo mała? moja teściowa po 10 latach zmniejszyła swoją, bo tak jej wygodniej  :smile:  a i tak wszyscy próbują jej na około wciskać że jej kuchnia jest teraz za mała...nie wszyscy potrzebują wielkich salonów i dużych kuchni z wyspą  :smile:   ludzie mają różne upodobania i rózne gusta

----------


## face

> Tani kosztorys to jedno a powstrzymanie sie przed ulepszeniami to drugie trzeba byc mega konsekwentnym, czego mi braklo ........ niejednokrotnie...


kosztorys nie ma byc tani tylko prawdziwy, czyli tdany kosztorys dla danejj technologii i danej ilosci materialow 
a wystarczylo wszystkie ulepszenia ujac w kosztorysie :smile:

----------


## weronikka1

Ja mam zamiar wybudować dom Promyk z mg projekt http://mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/promyk/index.php i liczę, że max. 220tys starczy - oczywiście razem z umeblowaniem. Działeczka już jest papierki się robią i za dwa i pół roku napiszę czy się udało. Zakładam budowę systemem gospodarczym, większość prac przy pomocy rodziny. Największą pomocą, na której zaoszczędzimy razem z mężem będzie chyba robocizna za zrobienie całego dachu, tzn.więźba, deskowanie,  Położenie papy i dachówki...

----------


## weronikka1

> Jak słysze te rosnące za wszystko ceny to mi niedobrze...
> (


 Też się tym zaczynam denerwować.

----------


## Małolat

heh to ja chciałem sie dowiedzieć :smile:  
jeśłi już sobie postawisz domek, to musisz normalnie płacic czynsz tak?? i media?
poniewaz spotkałem sie z tezą iż nie płacisz czynszu kiedy masz domek, tylko płacisz media- woda, prąd.
jestem laikiem wtej dziedznie pytanie zadaje z prostej ciekawości.

----------


## fenix2

Płacisz podatek od gruntu i od zabudowy + media.

----------


## bowess

Dwa ciekawe projekty pojawiły się w dyskusji. Mają parę cech wspólnych, sporo różnic. Kwalifikują się do próby zamieszkania za 200 tys. oczywiście. 
Promyk w stylizacji lekko rustykalnej - ganeczek, z kolumienkami, okiennice. Nevada w wersji nowoczesna stodoła. Oba z długim frontem.  Nevada właściwie z bardzo długim, a do tego z mocno dominującym dachem o dużym kącie nachylenia i szerokich okapach. O ile Nevada wymaga konkretnego wykończenia elewacji (tu zgadzam się z Aleksandrytą - każda zmiana i kombinacja własna może być katastrofalna dla wyglądu domu), o tyle Promyk jest trochę bardziej elastyczny. Równie dobrze powinien wyglądać z innym pokryciem dachowym i bez okiennic.

W Nevadzie potężny strych na stropie żelbetowym - potencjalnie poddasze do zagospodarowania. Osobiście wolałabym jakieś stałe schody na taki strych, a na rzucie nie widzę propozycji. Trzeba by to zrobić kosztem czegoś. Duża też kubatura budynku, co przełoży się na koszty ogrzewania. Osobiście nie lubię wykuszy,ale w tym przypadku trudno o inną lokalizację jadalni, a dalsze wydłużanie domu według mnie byłoby paskudzeniem projektu. Kuchnia o takim metrażu zależnie od przyzwyczajeń i ergonomicznego rozmieszczenia sprzętów może być bardzo wygodna do pracy - nie robi się kilometrów na trójkącie roboczym, są długie fragmenty blatu do pracy. O wiele bardziej chciałabym mieć okno w łazience, niż w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym. Fajna garderoba przy głównej sypialni, ogólnie sypialnie duże. Uważam, że jest to raczej dom dla rodziny 2+1 lub 2+2 i to jeszcze rozwojowej, np. jedno z dzieci zostaje w domu rodzinnym i adaptuje poddasze na mieszkanie dla siebie i swojej rodziny. Dwa pokoje gościnne są według mnie zasadne, jeżeli goście nocują minimum co drugi weekend + cały urlop.  :smile: 

Promyk na zbliżonym obrysie ma jeszcze garaż, więc siłą rzeczy sypialnie mniejsze, ale uważam, że całkiem ustawne. Salon też mniejszy, ale otwarty na część holu i całkowicie na kuchnię, więc przestrzeni będzie dużo. Minus to trzy kominy.

O ile w Nevadzie trudno mi trochę uwierzyć w te 180 tys. przy systemie gospodarczym bez robocizny bezpłatnej, o tyle przy Promyku całkiem realne jest zejście poniżej 200 tys., które kosztorys pod klucz przekracza. A jeszcze widzę, że ceny w tym kosztorysie netto.

Co do kosztu nietypowych okien - w mojej okolicy nie ma czegoś takiego jak okna typowe. Wszystkie okna są robione na konkretny wymiar. Być może oszczędność byłaby wtedy, gdy ktoś ma w zasięgu niedrogiego transportu fabrykę, która masowo produkuje jakieś "typówki", choć ja nie orientuję się, co w tej chwili jest typowe.

Małolat - w domu płacisz za media + podatki według lokalnych stawek. Dla przykładu u mnie wyjdzie tego jakieś 160 zł rocznie za działkę, budynek i rury w drodze gminnej. Najwięcej za te rury, co mnie wkurza i co zamierzam jeszcze kiedyś oprotestować na piśmie.  :smile:

----------


## Małolat

Poweidzcie mi ile takie koszty wyglądają mniej wiecej 
przy domku 120m2 i nie dużej działce koszty miesieczne utrzymania domu wychodzą wiecej niz 1000pln?

----------


## ojojoj

płaci się podatek od nieruchomości roczny  + opłaty które wygenerujesz korzystając z mediów : woda, prąd, gaz +  koszt wywozu śmieci. u mnie podatek roczny to ok 120 zł

----------


## zetka

> Poweidzcie mi ile takie koszty wyglądają mniej wiecej 
> przy domku 120m2 i nie dużej działce koszty miesieczne utrzymania domu wychodzą wiecej niz 1000pln?


Mniej więcej jest wiele czynników decydujących o wysokości ponoszonych kosztów  :big grin:  Koszty mogą zależeć m.in. od regionu zamieszkania, liczby domowników i ich przyzwyczajeń, od wielkości domu, zastosowanego ogrzewania, tego czy mamy szambo/kanalizację/oczyszczalnię  itp.  :smile: 
Np. sam taki podatek.. bowess płaci 160zł, ojojoj 120zł a ja niecałe 80zł  :tongue:  Dla mnie przykładowo inne koszty to prąd, woda, wywóz śmieci, wywóz szamba, gaz w butli do gotowania, ekogroszek na zimę, ubezpieczenie domu i internet. Specjalnie nie podaję wartości gdyż mogą one być naprawdę zróżnicowane w zależności od w/w czynników.

----------


## anetina

> Poweidzcie mi ile takie koszty wyglądają mniej wiecej 
> przy domku 120m2 i nie dużej działce koszty miesieczne utrzymania domu wychodzą wiecej niz 1000pln?


jakie koszty - to ci nikt nie powie
prąd 
gaz
woda
u mnie razem to 150 zł miesięcznie

do tego kwestia opału - tu już mi trudniej policzyć, ale +/- myślimy, że spokojnie miesiecznie zaopatrując się w węgiel i drzewo - 200-250 zł miesięcznie

jeszcze wywóz śmieci
mamy oczyszczalnię

do tego doliczyć ubezpieczenie domu


podatek u nas mały, bo jakoś 100 zł na rok

więc łącznie wydajemy około 400 zł na opłaty
a do tego jeszcze telewizja - my na razie mamy nkę na kartę, interenet, telefony
paliwo - tu już więcej, bo śmiało zostawiam na stacji paliw 500 zł miesięcznie - do pracy mam tylko 6 km  :big tongue:

----------


## michal0712

> Dwa ciekawe projekty pojawiły się w dyskusji. Mają parę cech wspólnych, sporo różnic. Kwalifikują się do próby zamieszkania za 200 tys. oczywiście. 
> Promyk w stylizacji lekko rustykalnej - ganeczek, z kolumienkami, okiennice. ... Promyk jest trochę bardziej elastyczny. Równie dobrze powinien wyglądać z innym pokryciem dachowym i bez okiennic.
> ...
> 
> Promyk na zbliżonym obrysie ma jeszcze garaż, więc siłą rzeczy sypialnie mniejsze, ale uważam, że całkiem ustawne. Salon też mniejszy, ale otwarty na część holu i całkowicie na kuchnię, więc przestrzeni będzie dużo. Minus to trzy kominy.
> 
> O ile w Nevadzie trudno mi trochę uwierzyć w te 180 tys. przy systemie gospodarczym bez robocizny bezpłatnej, o tyle przy Promyku całkiem realne jest zejście poniżej 200 tys., które kosztorys pod klucz przekracza. A jeszcze widzę, że ceny w tym kosztorysie netto...


Ja właśnie buduję Promyka, potwierdzam, że domek mimo, że nie jest duży to bardzo funkcjonalny, a co najważniejsze to nie jest drogi w budowie.

----------


## michal0712

> Ja mam zamiar wybudować dom Promyk z mg projekt http://mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/promyk/index.php i liczę, że max. 220tys starczy - oczywiście razem z umeblowaniem. Działeczka już jest papierki się robią i za dwa i pół roku napiszę czy się udało. Zakładam budowę systemem gospodarczym, większość prac przy pomocy rodziny. Największą pomocą, na której zaoszczędzimy razem z mężem będzie chyba robocizna za zrobienie całego dachu, tzn.więźba, deskowanie,  Położenie papy i dachówki...


Widzę, że jednak zdecydowałaś się na Promyka, powodzenia w budowie

----------


## weronikka1

*michal0712* Tak, jednak będzie Promyk. Już tyle projektów przerabiałam z mężem, że w końcu zdecydowaliśmy się na niego. Jakoś nie chcemy brać dużego kredytu i chcemy mieć spokojnie przespane noce. A jak będzie więcej kasy, to wolimy pojeździć sobie na wspólne wakacje, czy też lepiej urządzić sobie w domu i zrobić ogród o jakim marzę. Nie chcemy mieszkać w niedokończonym domu, jeżeli pieniędzy by zostało. A Promyk ma wszystko to co chcieliśmy by dom miał. Spełnia nasze wymagania w 100%, oczywiście po małych przeróbkach. W garażu zrobimy czwartą sypialnię i pralnię oraz schody na strych (widziałam takie zwykłe drewniane na allegro za ok 1500zł).

----------


## weronikka1

*michal0712* Oczywiście z niecierpliwością czekam na więcej zdjęć.

----------


## Małolat

Powiedzcie mi.
Zastanawiałem sie nad /ogrzewaniem podłogowym/ 
czy jest to rozsądna inwestycja, i naprawdę daje ciepło? 
jest to instalacja tak jak CO tylko w wersji podłogowej, prawda?
zamiast kaloryferow wedrują pod parkietem "rurki z ciepła wodą.
a co do kwesti dinansowej jest to oplacalne.?
wyczytałem gdzieś ze na dłuższa metę uzytkowania tak owe ogrzewanie zwraca jakieś koszty.
i przy 18'C czujemy jakby 2 stopnie wiecej. czyli 20'C
za szybka odp z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## anetina

mam podłogówkę na dole - super sprawa 
gdy na dworze zimno - w nóżki ciepło
nie chodzimy w ciapciach po domu, dziecko również nie cierpi mieć cos na nogach
jedynie w kuchni jest nieco mniej grzane

super sprawa usiaść na podłodze - głównie tyczy się dzieci

nie wiem, jak z kosztami zwracanymi

----------


## Małolat

Pani Anteino,
mogłą by mi pani napisać ile m2 ma Pani tej "podłogówki" - z jakimi kosztami sie to wiąże  z zabudowaniem.

----------


## anetina

szczerze - nie pamiętam  :sad: 
na pewno gdzieś tu pisałam - na forum

poszukam i dam znać

----------


## Małolat

Powie mi Pani ile wychodzi robocizna i ile metrów kwadratowych ma PAni tej podłogówki

----------


## anetina

można w wyszukiwarce sobie poszukać
ja nie pamietam  :sad: 
a wyszukiwarka mi nie działa  :sad:

----------


## anetina

podobno jest to koszt około 100-150 zł za metr z robocizną

ile nam wyszło - nie pamiętam

----------


## ojojoj

Małolacie
m.in. w tych wątkach toczą/toczyły się dyskusje o ogrzewaniu podłogowym, może jakąś informację  dla siebie wyłuskasz
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...82ogowe/page25
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%99dno%C5%9Bci
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...panele-i-dywan
wewnątrz tych dyskusji są kolejne linki do podobnych tematów, dużo tego

----------


## bowess

U nas robocizna wyszła darmowa, bo sami ułożyliśmy rurki, zrobiliśmy wylewki. Hydraulik nam tylko odpowietrzył i ogólnie sprawdził już przy instalowaniu kotła - nie policzył za tą usługę nic.  :smile:  Podłogówkę mamy podobnie jak *anetina* na całym parterze - 75m2 podłóg. Koszt rur, rozdzielacza spinek, dylatacji i folii to około 3,5 tys. Styropianu twardego pod spodem 15 cm za jakieś 1500 zł, wylewki samodzielnie - nie pamiętam w tej chwili kosztów cementu, kruszywa, plastyfikatora i włókienek do zbrojenia rozproszonego. Chyba na allegro można zobaczyć ile aktualnie wylewki z materiałem lub bez.

Jesteśmy z podłogówki zadowoleni. Rachunki za gaz wychodzą około 300zł w sezonie grzewczym (wahania 250-350 mniej więcej). To przy okazji o kosztach utrzymania. Dom może kosztować bardzo różnie - nam z grubsza wychodzi na razie około 6 tys. na rok, a liczę wszystkie podatki, media (w tym gaz do grzania), tv i internet, który mamy dość drogi. Przy wysokich podatkach mamy np. tani wywóz śmieci, bo segregowanych jest darmowy odbiór, a u nas podpada pod to grubo ponad 90% odpadów, no i mamy kompostownik w ogródku. Co do ogólnych kosztów rozpiętość może być bardzo duża i zależna od trybu życia, różnych rozwiązań i nawyków. Jeden zużyje więcej wody, bo np. podlewa dużo wodą z wodociągu, inny więcej prądu, zależnie od ogrzewania są wydatki na gaz, prąd, olej opałowy, węgiel, eko-groszek, co tam kto ma. No i w budżecie dobrze jest mieć przewidziane jakieś pieniądze na naprawy, malowanie - bieżące potrzeby domu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Promyk jest realny za 200tys, Nevada raczej nie....

----------


## andrzej27

> Promyk jest realny za 200tys, Nevada raczej nie....


promyk z archipelagu?

----------


## bowess

Mowa o Promyku z MG Projekt. 

Się Promyków namnożyło.  :smile:  Archipelag też ma?

----------


## michal0712

> promyk z archipelagu?


nie chodzi o promyka z pracowni MgProjekt

----------


## DEZET

> Powiedzcie mi.
> Zastanawiałem sie nad /ogrzewaniem podłogowym/ 
> czy jest to rozsądna inwestycja, i naprawdę daje ciepło? 
> jest to instalacja tak jak CO tylko w wersji podłogowej, prawda?
> zamiast kaloryferow wedrują pod parkietem "rurki z ciepła wodą.
> a co do kwesti dinansowej jest to oplacalne.?
> wyczytałem gdzieś ze na dłuższa metę uzytkowania tak owe ogrzewanie zwraca jakieś koszty.
> i przy 18'C czujemy jakby 2 stopnie wiecej. czyli 20'C
> za szybka odp z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.


Chyba najdłuższy wątek o podłogówce i ciągle rośnie: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C3%B3w/page35

----------


## andrzej27

co taka cisza?

----------


## Tomi78__

bo wszyscy buduja........ :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

> bo wszyscy buduja........


poważnie

----------


## Tomi78__

jedni bardziej drudzy mniej  :smile:

----------


## ptaku1979

Hej, myslicie ze jestem w satnie wykonczyc 180 metrow za 150 tys ?

----------


## Tomi78__

Zalezy co chcesz wykonczyc, w jakim standarcie  :smile:

----------


## ptaku1979

Mysle o srednim standardzie i wlasnych rekch bo potrafie wszystko sam zrobic. Mam juz w stanie surowym zamknietym i teraz wchodze do srodka. trzy lazienki 4 pokoje , kuchnia i 40m pokoj dzienny ? Dam rade ,czy myslec o kredycie ?

----------


## Tomi78__

> Mysle o srednim standardzie i wlasnych rekch bo potrafie wszystko sam zrobic. Mam juz w stanie surowym zamknietym i teraz wchodze do srodka. trzy lazienki 4 pokoje , kuchnia i 40m pokoj dzienny ? Dam rade ,czy myslec o kredycie ?


Mozesz miec plytki za 19zl i za 200zl, panele za 35 zl, badz deski za 180zl, wanne za 400zl, lub za 5000zl, naprawde ciezkopoliczalna sprawa......

----------


## ptaku1979

> Mozesz miec plytki za 19zl i za 200zl, panele za 35 zl, badz deski za 180zl, wanne za 400zl, lub za 5000zl, naprawde ciezkopoliczalna sprawa......


Rozumiem, dzieki za odp.

----------


## Tomi78__

> Rozumiem, dzieki za odp.


Naprawde nie chce byc zlosliwy, ale mi osobiscie przy moich osobistych gustach i wymaganiach wystarczyla by ta kwota na taki duzy dom, a Ty zrobisz jak bedziesz chcial.....powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

> Hej, myslicie ze jestem w satnie wykonczyc 180 metrow za 150 tys ?


a ile wydałeś na SSZ?

----------


## Tomi78__

z jakich rur robiliscie cwu, zeby tanio wyszlo w miare?

----------


## face

> z jakich rur robiliscie cwu, zeby tanio wyszlo w miare?


my z PP, ciepla + recyrkulacje z wavin stabi a zimna z wavina zwyklego

rury z alupeksa sa sporo tansze ale zlaczki i ksztaltki sa sporo drozsze
trzeba by wziac projekt i zestawienie materialu i zaniesc do hurtowni/sklepu instalacyjnego do wyceny dla obu materialow

----------


## Tomi78__

> my z PP, ciepla + recyrkulacje z wavin stabi a zimna z wavina zwyklego
> 
> rury z alupeksa sa sporo tansze ale zlaczki i ksztaltki sa sporo drozsze
> trzeba by wziac projekt i zestawienie materialu i zaniesc do hurtowni/sklepu instalacyjnego do wyceny dla obu materialow


Wlasnie to policzylem i tak alupex bezkonkurencyjnie taniej mi wychodzi.. :smile:

----------


## face

> Wlasnie to policzylem i tak alupex bezkonkurencyjnie taniej mi wychodzi..


to nie ma sie nad czym zastanawiac bo alupeks ma maks wytrz do 95*C przy 10 bar

bedziesz mial cisnienie pomiedzy 3-4 bary a temp CWU ok 50*

wytrzyma spokojnie

----------


## Tomi78__

no juz sobie pokalkulowalem i podpatrzylem i "tymi ręcyma" podzialam  :smile:

----------


## face

zaciskarka do alupeks potrzebna
trza rowno przycinac przed zaciskaniem
moga byc i wciskane ale sam nie wiem - tyle ze sie nie znam :tongue:

----------


## Tomi78__

> zaciskarka do alupeks potrzebna
> trza rowno przycinac przed zaciskaniem
> moga byc i wciskane ale sam nie wiem - tyle ze sie nie znam


Sa z nakretkami zamiast zaciskow.......

----------


## kaskader83

Witam!!

Podkleję się pod temat bo z żoną też myślimy by wybudować dom i mamy odnośnie tego kilka pytań.Jesteśmy szczęśliwymi posiadaczami działki na którą nie mamy żadnych zobowiązań, ja natomiast posiadam nowo zaadaptowane poddasze mieszkalne w którym obecnie mieszkamy.Zastanawiam się czy na tej działce jest możliwość wybudowania domu w kwocie do 250 tys. zł.Myślimy o kredycie na budowę.Zastanawiam się tylko czy lepiej byłoby wybudować systemem kanadyjskim czy tradycyjnie.Problem jest taki że chcemy wybudować się jak najszybciej by nasze obecne mieszkanie zacząć wynajmować by rata mniej bolała po kieszeni (oboje nie zarabiamy kokosów - ok3500 netto/m-c)Ale najważniejsza sprawa jest taka czy owe 250 tys zł nam wystarczy??Nie chcemy żadnych luksusów nie może też być to zbyt wielki dom bo działka na to nie pozwala.Ważne by miał 2 garaże i balkon bo o tym marzy żona.Jeśli się da to podpowiedzcie jak zminimalizować koszty budowy.Pomimo że nie jestem budowlańcem wiele rzeczy jestem w stanie sam wykonać (bardziej wykończeniowe rzeczy), rodzina prowadzi tartak, oraz mam kilku znajomych którzy w niewielkich kosztach pomogli by przy pracy.
A jeśli chodzi o działkę to jest częścią innej działki która należy do teściowej i z tego co nam wiadomo to jest możliwość jej wydzielenia na osobną działkę tylko nie wiemy jak to zrobić.Za wszelką pomoc będziemy bardzo wdzięczni.

----------


## face

> Sa z nakretkami zamiast zaciskow.......


tych skrecanych nawet instalatorzy sie boja...nie zalecaja ich
proponuje poszukac wciskanych - nie trzeba zaciskarki ma comap w swej ofercie z tego co mi wiadomo

----------


## face

*kaskader 83*

lepiej tradycyjny niz kanadyjczyk - z wielu wzgledow od trwalosci po ewentualne korzysci przy sprzedazy
czas budowy w wiekszosci przypadkow ok 1,5 roku
jak bedziesz mial projekt wybrany to o kosztach mozna dyskutowac, w watku byly poruszane cechy projektu do realizacji za ok 200 tys zl
dzialke mozecie w formie darowizny od tesciowej otrzymac, wydzieli ja geodeta, popytajcie w urzedzie gminy

----------


## Tomi78__

> tych skrecanych nawet instalatorzy sie boja...nie zalecaja ich
> proponuje poszukac wciskanych - nie trzeba zaciskarki ma comap w swej ofercie z tego co mi wiadomo


Wlasnie z kolega gadalem i załatwi mi zaciskarke za free  :smile:

----------


## Tomi78__

> Witam!!
> 
> Podkleję się pod temat bo z żoną też myślimy by wybudować dom i mamy odnośnie tego kilka pytań.Jesteśmy szczęśliwymi posiadaczami działki na którą nie mamy żadnych zobowiązań, ja natomiast posiadam nowo zaadaptowane poddasze mieszkalne w którym obecnie mieszkamy.Zastanawiam się czy na tej działce jest możliwość wybudowania domu w kwocie do 250 tys. zł.Myślimy o kredycie na budowę.Zastanawiam się tylko czy lepiej byłoby wybudować systemem kanadyjskim czy tradycyjnie.Problem jest taki że chcemy wybudować się jak najszybciej by nasze obecne mieszkanie zacząć wynajmować by rata mniej bolała po kieszeni (oboje nie zarabiamy kokosów - ok3500 netto/m-c)Ale najważniejsza sprawa jest taka czy owe 250 tys zł nam wystarczy??Nie chcemy żadnych luksusów nie może też być to zbyt wielki dom bo działka na to nie pozwala.Ważne by miał 2 garaże i balkon bo o tym marzy żona.Jeśli się da to podpowiedzcie jak zminimalizować koszty budowy.Pomimo że nie jestem budowlańcem wiele rzeczy jestem w stanie sam wykonać (bardziej wykończeniowe rzeczy), rodzina prowadzi tartak, oraz mam kilku znajomych którzy w niewielkich kosztach pomogli by przy pracy.
> A jeśli chodzi o działkę to jest częścią innej działki która należy do teściowej i z tego co nam wiadomo to jest możliwość jej wydzielenia na osobną działkę tylko nie wiemy jak to zrobić.Za wszelką pomoc będziemy bardzo wdzięczni.


Za mniej niz 200tys da sie wybudowac mały domek (do90m2) np projekt Z7 ze studia Z500

----------


## zientas

Nie wiem jak to chcecie zrobić?
Ja zrobiłem SSO kosztowało.... no trochę, ale na podobne koszty liczyłem.
Teraz dopiero się zaczęło:
dach - 40 000
hydraulika 60 000 - 70 000
elektryka z alarmem 15 000
okna 30 000
rekuperacja 15 000


a jeszcze zostają tynki, tarasy, ocieplenie i elewacja, łazienki, kuchnia, posadzki, ocieplenia stropów i .....

oj chyba na bydowę to 700 000 będzie mało.

----------


## majkot

> Nie wiem jak to chcecie zrobić?
> Ja zrobiłem SSO kosztowało.... no trochę, ale na podobne koszty liczyłem.
> Teraz dopiero się zaczęło:
> dach - 40 000
> hydraulika 60 000 - 70 000
> elektryka z alarmem 15 000
> okna 30 000
> rekuperacja 15 000
> 
> ...


Dla jednego będzie mało 700, a dla drugiego wystarczy 200.Zweryfikuj swoje wyceny chyba,ze budujesz dom powyżej 250m.Jeśli nie to poślij tych co ci tak wycenili do diabła.Trzeba szukać oszczędności i się targować.

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Witam!!
> 
> Problem jest taki że chcemy wybudować się jak najszybciej by nasze obecne mieszkanie zacząć wynajmować by rata mniej bolała po kieszeni (oboje nie zarabiamy kokosów - ok3500 netto/m-c)Ale najważniejsza sprawa jest taka czy owe 250 tys zł nam wystarczy??Nie chcemy żadnych luksusów nie może też być to zbyt wielki dom bo działka na to nie pozwala.Ważne by miał 2 garaże i balkon bo o tym marzy żona.Jeśli się da to podpowiedzcie jak zminimalizować koszty budowy.Pomimo że nie jestem budowlańcem wiele rzeczy jestem w stanie sam wykonać (bardziej wykończeniowe rzeczy), rodzina prowadzi tartak, oraz mam kilku znajomych którzy w niewielkich kosztach pomogli by przy pracy.
> A jeśli chodzi o działkę to jest częścią innej działki która należy do teściowej i z tego co nam wiadomo to jest możliwość jej wydzielenia na osobną działkę tylko nie wiemy jak to zrobić.Za wszelką pomoc będziemy bardzo wdzięczni.


A macie zdolnosc kredytowa? Bo biorac pod uwage wasze zarobki netto... Wiesz, za 250 tys., to bez balkonu i garazy raczej, bo to sa juz luksusy przy podanej przez Ciebie kwocie.
A tak w ogole po co Ci balkon w domu jednorodzinnym. W ogole nie bedziesz z tego korzystal. Nie wspominajac o mostku cieplnym.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Witam!!
> 
> Podkleję się pod temat bo z żoną też myślimy by wybudować dom i mamy odnośnie tego kilka pytań.Jesteśmy szczęśliwymi posiadaczami działki na którą nie mamy żadnych zobowiązań, ja natomiast posiadam nowo zaadaptowane poddasze mieszkalne w którym obecnie mieszkamy.Zastanawiam się czy na tej działce jest możliwość wybudowania domu w kwocie do 250 tys. zł.Myślimy o kredycie na budowę.Zastanawiam się tylko czy lepiej byłoby wybudować systemem kanadyjskim cz
> y tradycyjnie.Problem jest taki że chcemy wybudować się jak najszybciej by nasze obecne mieszkanie zacząć wynajmować by rata mniej bolała po kieszeni (oboje nie zarabiamy kokosów - ok3500 netto/m-c)Ale najważniejsza sprawa jest taka czy owe 250 tys zł nam wystarczy??Nie chcemy żadnych luksusów nie może też być to zbyt wielki dom bo działka na to nie pozwala.Ważne by miał 2 garaże i balkon bo o tym marzy żona.Jeśli się da to podpowiedzcie jak zminimalizować koszty budowy.Pomimo że nie jestem budowlańcem wiele rzeczy jestem w stanie sam wykonać (bardziej wykończeniowe rzeczy), rodzina prowadzi tartak, oraz mam kilku znajomych którzy w niewielkich kosztach pomogli by przy pracy.
> A jeśli chodzi o działkę to jest częścią innej działki która należy do teściowej i z tego co nam wiadomo to jest możliwość jej wydzielenia na osobną działkę tylko nie wiemy jak to zrobić.Za wszelką pomoc będziemy bardzo wdzięczni.


za 250tys. postawisz dwa garaże z balkonem (bez domu), albo dom, ale bez garazy i balkonu.

----------


## majkot

Zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz.Ludzie chcą wybudować swój dom jak najtaniej,i to jest słuszne. Ale czemu większość od razu   funduje swoim samochodom ciepły garażyk ,najlepiej dwustanowiskowy, nawet posiadając jedno auto.To ma się nijak do domu taniego.Czy te kupy blachy są warte takich warunków.? Sama posiadam 2 auta , które w tej chwili stoją pod blokiem.Nie widzę powodu by nie miały stać pod domem.

----------


## mjakob

> Zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz.Ludzie chcą wybudować swój dom jak najtaniej,i to jest słuszne. Ale czemu większość od razu   funduje swoim samochodom ciepły garażyk ,najlepiej dwustanowiskowy, nawet posiadając jedno auto.To ma się nijak do domu taniego.Czy te kupy blachy są warte takich warunków.? Sama posiadam 2 auta , które w tej chwili stoją pod blokiem.Nie widzę powodu by nie miały stać pod domem.


Bo zawsze tak użytkowałeś, to nie widzisz powodu.
Spróbuj to się przekonasz.

Ale ewidentnie garaż do domu taniego nie pasuje.

----------


## dr_au

Największy sens garażu to miejsce do przechowywania rupieci, rowerów itp.  :wink: . Rzeczywiście sie przydaje, zwłaszcza jak nie masz piwnicy. Ale robienie 2 stanowiskowego garażu przy ostrych ograniczeniach budżetowych jest hmmm... nierozsądne.

----------


## Havena

> Ale czemu większość od razu   funduje swoim samochodom ciepły garażyk ,najlepiej dwustanowiskowy, nawet posiadając jedno auto.


A mnie dziwi, jak ludzie moga budowac garaz wiekszy niz salon  :wink: 
Rada dla chcacych budowac oszczednie: ZADNYCH rozwiazan tymczasowych! Wszystko od razu docelowe.

----------


## majkot

> Bo zawsze tak użytkowałeś, to nie widzisz powodu.
> Spróbuj to się przekonasz.
> 
> Ale ewidentnie garaż do domu taniego nie pasuje.


To, że na razie nie będę budować garażu nie oznacza ,że ktoś inny nie miałby go sobie zbudować.Garaż może i fajna rzecz, ale nie w wątku o domu za 200tys.

----------


## Aleksandryta

> A mnie dziwi, jak ludzie moga budowac garaz wiekszy niz salon 
> Rada dla chcacych budowac oszczednie: ZADNYCH rozwiazan tymczasowych! Wszystko od razu docelowe.


Budują garaże większe od salonów, żeby zmieścił się samochód. Bo teraz to już Maluchem rzadko ktoś jeździ   :big tongue: . Dużo osób przestawia się na SUVy lub suvopodobne samochody. Jak widzę w projektach gotowych garaże dwustanowiskowe o pow. 30 m2 to zastanawiam się, jak można "wbić" w taki garaż dwa samochody...

----------


## Havena

> Budują garaże większe od salonów, żeby zmieścił się samochód.


No cos Ty  :wink:  Nasz garaz ma ok. 21m2 i auto jakos tam sie zmiesci, ale rowery niespecjalnie (oj, gdzie postawic rowery???)... Salon musi byc co najmniej dwa razy wiekszy od garazu... W koncu to miejsce, gdzie spedza sie najwiecej czasu, gdzie zbiera sie rodzina. Serce domu.

----------


## enikan

> Zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz.Ludzie chcą wybudować swój dom jak najtaniej,i to jest słuszne. Ale czemu większość od razu   funduje swoim samochodom ciepły garażyk ,najlepiej dwustanowiskowy, nawet posiadając jedno auto.To ma się nijak do domu taniego.Czy te kupy blachy są warte takich warunków.? Sama posiadam 2 auta , które w tej chwili stoją pod blokiem.Nie widzę powodu by nie miały stać pod domem.


Też tak myślę. 

Jestem człowiekiem który też nie ma zbyt dużych dochodów. I od jakiegoś czasu wraz z żoną staramy się dokładnie zweryfikować nasze marzenia zanim wybierzemy projekt budowy (albo poprosimy logos o zrobienie indywidualnego projektu). Innymi słowy zaczynamy obniżać koszty budowy jeszcze przed jej rozpoczęciem. A nie żeby później utknąć gdzieś przed końcem. Albo w trakcie musieć iść w najtańsze materiały, które będą się sypać szybciej niż się spodziewaliśmy albo będą nieszczelne. 
No i głupio by było gdybyśmy na etapie wykończeń zdali sobie sprawę z tego, że wiele "elementów" domu było zbędnym wydatkiem i przez to brakło na wykończeniówkę albo już nawet na instalacje. 
A do tego okazuje się, że schematy obserwowane dookoła mają na nas niesamowity wpływ. Wszystko wydaje nam się piękne, cudowne i też chcieli byśmy mieć tak "u siebie". Ale po kilku dniach przemyśleń dochodzimy do wniosku że w ogóle nie używali byśmy tego "czegoś" i że zawziętość w dążeniu do niektórych marzeń mogła by nas zrujnować, albo co najmniej wydłużyć czas budowy o rok, dwa lub więcej...

Osobiście wole co kilka lat wymienić auto na trochę nowsze, a które "zardzewiałoby" stojąc pod wiatą. Wiata nie musi wyglądać paskudnie a na pewno będzie nieporównywalnie tańsza od rozszerzania chaupy o podwójny garaż. Samą wiatę dobudował bym obok domu gdyby po skończeniu budowy były na to pieniądze. A jeżeli by ich nie było to dlaczego nie dobudować jej po kilku latach? W tym przypadku byłbym wolny. Natomiast gdybym budował dom z garażem to od razu musiał by być pokryty dachem. Jak kupować okna to przecież do garażu też, jak robić elewacje to przecież wszędzie, tynki i wylewki tez najlepiej od razu. Brama garażowa też by się przecież od razu przydała. Do podwójnego garażu dwie bramy? Brama chyba nie kosztuje kilka stówek tylko raczej kilka tysięcy. Za dwie bramy albo ze jedną ogromną może wyjść kilkanaście patyków. Można też kupić najtańszą.
Po prostu decydując się na podwójny garaż to wypada mieć na niego kase już, zaraz, natychmiast. 

Nie jeden mercedes latami stoi pod jakimś tam blokiem. A czy zardzewiał czy nie, to po kliku latach właściciel i tak zmienia go na lepszy model. 

No i osobiście dla zrezygnowania z tego garażu wolał bym w zimie codziennie z rana "hartować" siebie i dzieci przechodząc te kilka metrów po otwartej przestrzeni - pomiędzy drzwiami wyjściowymi z domu a wiatą pod którą stoi autko. 

Wiadomo, że przyjemniej jest wyjść z ciepłego korytarza i wejść do ogrzewanego garażu z automatycznie otwierana bramą. Ale czy ja dam radę zrealizować takie marzenie? Takie pytania trzeba zadawać sobie jeszcze przed wyborem projektu. A nie żeby w czasie budowy być zmuszonym wybierać najtańsze materiały i brać najtańszych partaczy, albo zaniżać zapłatę fachowcom którzy nie zarabiają kokosów a robią rzetelnie i do tego w ciągu wielu następnych lat tyrać na koszty ogrzewania garażu(domu) zrobionego tanim kosztem - a wszystko tylko po to żeby ziściły się moje nieszczęsne marzenia. 

Marzenia można zmienić, a przy ograniczonych kosztach budowy jak najbardziej powinno się je zmienić. Przed.

To w ramach dołączenia się do dyskusji pod tytułem "czy jest sens marzyć o domu za ileś tam tysięcy". Według mnie zależne jest to od tego jakie są te nasze "marzenia" (bo to słowo zostało użyte w temacie)

Ostatnio dokładnie oglądałem domek który wraz z nie byle jakimi instalacjami i gustowną wykończeniówką kosztował właścicieli nie całe 50 tysięcy. Była to tak zwana "piramidka" - konstrukcja lekka. Była tam miała kuchnia, łazienka, kotłownia, trzy pokoje a nad pokojami był jeszcze wykończony "stryszek" gdzie można było postawić łóżka. A właściciele to emeryci (mają teraz dwa domy) których od czasu do czasu odwiedzają dzieci. I pisząc to nie chodzi mi o to żeby wszyscy budowali takie szałasy ale o to że właściciele tego domku właśnie takie mieli "marzenia". Marzyli żeby wydać 50 patyków na coś właśnie takiego i udało im się.

A zadając pytanie typu "Czy da rade zbudować za ileś tam tysięcy?" to trzeba dokładnie rozpisać się na temat swoich marzeń a nie tylko napisać że pasowało by zrobić dwa garaże i balkon, bo to prawie żadne informacje. Na takie coś może wystarczyć 250 tyś a ktoś inny wyda na to 750 i jeszcze mu braknie. 

Nie wymieniając konkretnego projektu i nie dając konkretnych informacji o "marzeniach" co do wykończenia go, to najlepiej nie zadawać takich pytań. Poza budową dobrze jest jeszcze policzyć czy będzie nas stać na elementy sanitarne do łazienek, zabudowę kuchni, meble, łóżka, a nawet takie bzdety jak karnisze i firanki do całego domu. Ludzie najczęściej biorą kredyt 250 tyś zł na 30 lat kredytu bo w kosztorysie projektu było właśnie 250zł. Później okazuje się że nie się mieszkać w  pustych ścianach, bez pralki, bez lamp, bez paneli, bez pieniędzy na ogrzewanie (np zakup na zimę kilka ton węgla, ekogroszku, pelletów, oleju opałowego) bez ewentualnej studni, bez zbudowania i zatwierdzenia przez urząd drogi dojazdowej itd, itd... Jeżeli widzimy w kosztorysie jakąś kwotę to trzeba rozsądnie policzyć ile trzeba będzie do tego dołożyć...

----------


## enikan

Ale pojechałem z długością tekstu  :big grin:  Chyba nikomu nie zechce się tego czytać...

----------


## mjakob

> To, że na razie nie będę budować garażu nie oznacza ,że ktoś inny nie miałby go sobie zbudować.Garaż może i fajna rzecz, ale nie w wątku o domu za 200tys.


Garaż do domu taniego nie pasuje - o czym pisałem, a Ty nawet zacytowałeś.

Ale gdzie schować rowery, rolki, narty, sprzęt ogrodowy, kosiarke, opony zimowe z auta itp itd...
W porównaniu do bloku w domu jest dużo więcej rzeczy do jego "obsługi", które muszą gdzies znaleźć miejsce.

Trzeba stosownie powiększyć pomieszczenie gospodarcze - a więc i powierzchnię domu, a więc i koszty. Od tego ciężko uciec. No chyba że rower też pod chmurką  :wink:

----------


## dr_au

E tam, zaraz nikomu  :wink: .

----------


## ann i pawel

tochę przejrzałam tą długą wypowiedż, i zarzucanie komuś że nie powinien pisać takich bądź innych pytań bo nic nie wnoszą a samemu pisząc MASŁO MAŚLANE nie mając o budowie zielonegopojęcia-jak zrozumiałam, nawet nie zaczeliście tej waszej budowy-to dopiero jest niepotrzebne zaśmiecanie...


co do domu z garażami-moim subiektywnym zdaniem-warto...w zimie odśnieżanie samochodu zajmuje ok 15 minut codziennie...wolę o tyle dłużej spać :smile: 
warto zrobić go osobno, póżniej-mając ograniczony budżet,ale nie zawsze tak się da-przy małej działce ekonomiczniej połączyć go z domem,(u nas nie było innej możliwości z uwagi na wielkośc działki i warunki zabudowy)garaż w bryle budynku lub połączony z budynkiem daje mozliwość adaptacji pomieszczenia nad nim juz nietakim duzym kosztem.

co do balkonu-zgadzam się w 100% że chcąc budować tanio nie warto go robić,korzysta się z niego w domu jednorodzinnym raczej sporadycznie a wykończenie go jest drogie, a jak się tanio zaizoluje to same problemy... 

życzę powodzenia w budowaniu za 200-250...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> za 250tys. postawisz dwa garaże z balkonem (bez domu), albo dom, ale bez garazy i balkonu.


Rozbawiłaś mnie po pachy tą wypowiedzią.Ale człowiek zmienno-cieplny jest.Ty to potrafisz.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gliczarowianin

Wlasnie znajomy przeslal mi zdjecia domu ktorego stan surowy wyniosl 100 tys. W tym juz widze ze okna sa. Na srodek szacuja kolejne 100- 130 tys. Oczywiscie wszystko w systemie gospodarczym. Domek dwupietrowy i nie taki maly.  

P.S. Garaz wbudowany w bryle domu  :yes:  balkon tez jest  :yes:

----------


## bowess

Mam nadzieję, że *kaskader83* się nie zniechęcił i jeszcze się odezwie.  :smile: 

Rzeczywiście trudna sprawa z tym garażem dwustanowiskowym. Wcześniej było już o kosztach metra powierzchni domu i jeżeli ma się w kwocie 250tys. zmieścić duży garaż, to wiadomo, że jest to możliwe tylko kosztem powierzchni pozostałych pomieszczeń. Pewnie możliwy byłby do zrealizowania jakiś fajnie pomyślany projekt indywidualny, ale jest to niezłe wyzwanie dla projektanta. Z gotowych jako mały dom z dużym garażem przychodzi mi na myśl Wróblówka za 232 400 zł netto:

oraz Z101, który w wersji podstawowej kosztuje 202 354 zł netto (ma też wariant z pojedynczym ale dość sporym garażem):

No i ma balkonik.  :smile: 

Przeczytałam wypowiedź *enikan* i zgadzam się, że niektóre pomysły na dom warto zweryfikować i rozsądnie zestawiać z finansami. Pewnie, że dla gospodarki korzystnie jest, żebyśmy uświadamiali sobie coraz to nowe potrzeby, ale nie dajmy sobie zakładać klapek na oczy. W drugą stronę też - są sytuacje, w których dwustanowiskowy garaż w bryle domu to nie bajer i ekstrawagancja, ale potężne ułatwienie życia niepełnosprawnego mieszkańca domu. Dobór garażu to zwykle kwestia dość trudna, bo bardzo wielu inwestorów nie mając wcześniej żadnego garażu sądzi, że garaż w bryle domu, połączony z częścią mieszkalną np. przez wiatrołap będzie cudownym rozwiązaniem, w sam raz dla nich. A potem jest tak, jak na moim osiedlu. Zastawione parkującymi autami chodniki i jezdnie, pomimo 2 obowiązkowych miejsc postojowych na posesji i faktu posiadania przez 75% domów garażu w bryle. Po prostu nie chce się ludziom wjeżdżać na posesje, a do garażu to już zupełnie. W zimie, żeby wyjechać z garażu, trzeba odśnieżyć podjazd, więc niektórzy wolą oskrobać szyby i ruszać bezpośrednio z ulicy. Na kompletną automatyzację bram i podgrzewany podjazd mało kogo stać i okazuje się, że korzystanie z garażu odbywa się okazjonalnie.

Co do balkonu zgadzam się z przedmówcami, że kosztuje i jest zwykle mało używany, bo przecież jest taras i ogród przy domu. No ale może w tym przypadku kobieta ma jakiś fajny plan jego użytkowania - np. interesuje się astronomią i chce letnimi nocami posiedzieć na balkonie z teleskopem.  :smile:

----------


## enikan

> tochę przejrzałam tą długą wypowiedż, i zarzucanie komuś że nie powinien pisać takich bądź innych pytań bo nic nie wnoszą a samemu pisząc MASŁO MAŚLANE nie mając o budowie zielonegopojęcia-jak zrozumiałam, nawet nie zaczeliście tej waszej budowy-to dopiero jest niepotrzebne zaśmiecanie...


 Po pierwsze to prawda że jeszcze nie zbudowałem domu dla siebie. Ale przecież to nie znaczy że nie mogę mieć dobrego doświadczenia w budowie domów. Nie zakładasz takiej sytuacji że jakiś tam pan mający swoją firmę i ekipę może przez całe życie z powadzeniem przeróżne domy budować a samemu od zawsze mieszkać w bloku? Albo mieszkać w domu który dostał w spadku po rodzicach? Czy w takim wypadku nie może mieć doświadczenia w budowie domów? Nie zakładasz tym podobnych sytuacji?

Po drugie nie zarzuciłem komuś że nie powinien pytać. Lecz napisałem że nie powinien pytać nie dodając do tego pytania konkretnych informacji na temat swoich "marzeń". Przeczytaj jeszcze raz to co wcześniej napisałem:



> Nie wymieniając konkretnego projektu i nie dając konkretnych informacji o "marzeniach" co do wykończenia go, to najlepiej nie zadawać takich pytań.


Jak wiele w kosztach budowy mogą różnić się dwa domy tej samej powierzchni to chyba nie trzeba tłumaczyć. A więc mimo twojej wypowiedzi nadal jestem zdania że na pytanie "Czy można zbudować dom za 250 tyś?" Można zarówno odpowiedzieć:  "Tak! Można za tyle zbudować" jak i tak samo prawdziwie można odpowiedzieć "Nie. Nie ma szans". 
Żeby odpowiedzieć na tak zadane pytanie można by pisać i pisać. Kilka tomów napisać. Ja na przykład wymyśliłem już ze dwie strony odpowiedzi na to pytanie bo pytający dał mi taką możliwość nie precyzując dokładnie co by chciał. (Lecz wiem że on sam jeszcze nie wie co by chciał.)
Ja widzę problem w nieprecyzyjnym pytaniu. Bo cóż można wywnioskować z szczegółów typu: dwa garaże i balkon na działce teściowej? Istnieją takie działki (nawet blisko innych zabudowań) że aby zrobić drogę dojazdową, podłączyć elektrykę i wywiercić studnię i jeszcze uzyskać pozwolenia może braknąć 150 tyś zł. I co wtedy z dalszą budową na takiej działce teściowej? 





> co do domu z garażami-moim subiektywnym zdaniem-warto...w zimie odśnieżanie samochodu zajmuje ok 15 minut codziennie...wolę o tyle dłużej spać


Wspomniałem o wiacie dzięki której nie trzeba będzie auta odśnieżać. Poddałem pomysł wiaty bo w końcu wymyślam odpowiedzi do szerokiego tematy jakim jest dom za 250tyś. A choćbyś miał "garaż w domu" to żeby wyjazd z niego odśnieżyć (tak samo jak wyjazd z wiaty) to i tak będziesz musiał wstać wcześniej. Odśnieżanie samego auta to zwykle pikuś. A postawienie ładnej wiaty lub najzwyklejszego garażu wolno stojącego, nie jest równoznaczne z bankructwem przy budżecie 250 tyś. 




> Ale gdzie schować rowery, rolki, narty, sprzęt ogrodowy, kosiarke, opony zimowe z auta itp itd...
> W porównaniu do bloku w domu jest dużo więcej rzeczy do jego "obsługi", które muszą gdzies znaleźć miejsce.


Ale jakie itp itd? Bo poza tym co wymieniłeś i kilkoma skrzynkami z narzędziami to raczej nie można wymienić nic czego nie używali by mieszkańcy bloków. Więc cóż więcej potrzeba do "obsługi" domu?
A mieszkając w bloku, przecież ten rower i narty też musisz gdzieś trzymać, opon też nie trzymasz na chodniku przed blokiem. W bloku są piwnice, a w domach są pomieszczenia gospodarcze. Chyba niewiele jest takich projektów domów które nie mają takich pomieszczeń. Ileż więcej miejsca niż w blokowej piwnicy potrzeba na kosiarkę, rowery, narty, kilka skrzynek i opony?
A wiec nie jest tak, że jeżeli ktoś nie ma garażu (jedno lub dwustanowiskowego) to nie ma gdzie się podziać z gratami codziennego użytku.
Czasem jest też możliwość dostawić jakąś "kanciape" obok domu (zrobioną z drewna lub z blachy) nie trzeba na to pozwolenia i można w tym zmieścić wiele opon. A do tego taka kanciapa może wyglądać naprawdę ładnie, a koszty będą niewielkie w porównaniu do rozszerzania domu o garaż albo rezygnacji z jednego pokoju na rzecz garażu. To są oczywiście rady dla ludzi o niskich budżetach na budowę. Jak kogo stać to niech buduje nawet i czterostanowiskowy garaż w bryle domu.

----------


## enikan

.

*ann i pawel:* 

A czy ten garaż jaki zamierzasz zbudować w bryle domu to będziesz ogrzewał? Jaką bramę w nim założysz? Czy ta brama będzie jakaś taka "ocieplona" czy będzie przez nią wyjeżdżało ciepło z domu? A może masz zamiar dać sobie spokój z ogrzewaniem garażu i w zamian za to dasz ocieplone drzwi którymi będziesz wchodził do zimnego garażu (wchodząc od  wewnątrz domu). A do tego wewnątrz ocieplisz ściany łączące garaż z sąsiednimi pomieszczeniami i jeszcze ocieplisz strop pomieszczenia znajdującego się nad garażem? Który sposób wybrałeś?

----------


## kubanski

Garaż jednostanowiskowy to ok 20m2. W wątku jest mowa o domach około 100m2. Więc widzimy, że garaż będzie stanowił 20% domu! (nie wspominam o 2 stanowiskowych).
Padały różne argumenty. Zimny, zaśnieżony samochód, brak miejsca na rupieciarnie itp. Miejsce na rupiecie jest w szopie nie w domu. Jak lubicie zbierać graty to i 2 stanowiskowy garaż wam nie starczy. A gdzie trzymać rowery, graty i auto na takich 20 metrach? Kompaktowe kombi i już jest ciasno, trzeba kombinować gdzie to upchnąć. 
Zimne auto? Nic prostszego kupujemy auto z webasto i po problemie. Rano musimy tylko podejść do okna i zapalić z kluczyka ogrzewanie. Ilości spalanego paliwa niewielkie. Wchodzimy do ciepłego auta. A co do wyjścia na zimny dwór, żeby dojść do auta to przecież i tak będziecie musieli z niego wyjść po zakończeniu podróży...
W takim budżecie można sobie darować garaż w bryle domu. Skoro mamy taki budżet to pewnie i nie jeździmy nowym autem. A warto dla starego samochodu fundować garaż?
A rupiecie, opony, rowery i resztę można trzymać w blaszaku/szopie która na ogół każdemu została po budowie. 
Przecież w te 20m2 można przeznaczyć na porządną garderobę wraz z suszarką i miejscem na prasowanie, spiżarkę, powiększenie łazienki czy pomieszczenie gospodarcze, Których tak w domach "budżetowych" brakuje. Pomijam fakt, że wielu ludzi marzących o domach za 200 czy 250 tyś często mieszka w bloku na 40 czy 50 metrach. Jak to się ma do tych garaży?
Macie pieniądze to śmiało budujcie sobie garaże w bryle, Ale z takim budżetem uważam, że ten pomysł mija się  celem.

----------


## dr_au

Z jakichś względów garaż wywołuje straszne namiętności. Mam niejasne przeczucie, że jest z nim trochę tak jak z czterospadowym dachem - jest odbierany jako oznaka zamożności. Więc z lekka absurdalnie. W sumie miałem się nie wypowiadać, ale ponieważ sam miewam garażowe dylematy (i walczę w tej kwestii z architektem), nie mogłem się powstrzymać. Wedle moich ustaleń:

1. Dwustanowiskowy garaż przystawiony do bryły budynku bez użytkowej powierzchni nad nim (coś jak we Wróblówce podawanej przez niezawodną Bowess) o powierzchni mniej więcej 35 m2 kosztuje jakieś 50-65 tyś. w zależności od stopnia wykończenia (tynk, płytki?), systemu budowy, lekkości konstrukcji itp. 
2. Jeżeli nie robimy garażu, potrzebujemy nieco większego pomieszczenia gospodarczego w domu (załóżmy + 5 m2 do kotłowni/pom.tech - jakieś 10 000) + jakiejś budki na narzędzia ogrodnicze i opony (jakieś 5 tyś). 

Rezygnacja z garażu oznacza więc oszczędność na poziomie 35-50 tyś zł. Czy to jest dużo, czy mało, to zależy. Wskazaną kwotę możemy bowiem wymienić na 15-20 m2 powierzchni mieszkalnej. Czyli mieć większy salon, osobną pralnię, dodatkowy pokój a nawet wszystkie te trzy rzeczy na raz. Należy dodatkowo uwzględnić, że garaż możemy dobudować w przyszłości (albo jako osobny budynek gospodarczy, albo w postaci przystawionej do budynku). Rozbudowa domu jest natomiast znacznie, znacznie trudniejsza. Do tego z reguły kończy się tak, że mimo marzeń o ciepłym samochodzie zimą wszyscy parkują na zewnątrz, bo nikomu nie chce się pakować do garażu. Napisała o tym Bowess i jest to jak najbardziej norma. 

Powtórzę więc to, co już chyba gdzieś pisałem:

- jeżeli - ze względu na ograniczenia budżetowe - tniemy funkcje domu (budujemy za mały salon, za małe pokoje, bez pralni, spiżarni - jeżeli potrzebna - etc), ale mimo to stawiamy garaż, robimy po prostu głupotę. Uwaga - nie dotyczy przypadków szczególnych - miejsca do okazjonalnie wykonywanych napraw będących też źródłem dochodu, potrzeb osób niepełnosprawnych itp. To może zupełnie zmieniać postać rzeczy.
- jeżeli mamy wszystkie potrzeby zaspokojone i coś tam jeszcze zostaje, możemy pomyśleć o garażu, bo rzeczywiście wygodny.

Dla mnie budowanie domu 90 m2 i garażu 35 m2 jest dziwaczne. Ale ja to truskawki cukrem posypuję.

----------


## enikan

> Mam nadzieję, że *kaskader83* się nie zniechęcił i jeszcze się odezwie.


Ja też mam taką nadzieję że on się nie zniechęcił. Zwykle nie ma zbyt wielu problemów. A ja dużo wymieniłem na raz. 
Wiem że takie problemy są (bo na co dzień się z nimi spotykam). 
Ale dla zwiększenia optymizmu można napisać że jednego inwestora nie powinien zaskoczyć więcej niż jeden z wyżej wymienionych problemów.

No i w ramach kolejnej dawki optymizmu dodam że *też mam zamiar zbudować swój dom za około 200 tyś zł.*  :smile: 

Ale jak sam wspomniałem wcześniej taka informacja to prawie żadna informacja i musiał bym od razu opisać jak wygląda projekt, jaka sytuacja z działką, jakimi systemami chcę to budować, jaki dach, jakie wykończenia itd - zdarza mi się dużo pisać ale tego to już by mi się nie chciało...

Więc w skrócie napiszę tylko że nie mam jeszcze "licznego potomstwa" wiec nie jestem zmuszony zagospodarować od razu wszystkich pomieszczeń. Przez to powinienem "zawiesić" wydawanie kupy kasy na poddasze. Dom ma być parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym, pod dachem dwuspadowym ale nie mam zamiaru brać się za to poddasze od razu. Nie wybrałem jeszcze sposobu oddzielenia dołu od góry - tak żeby przez sufity parteru nie wyjeżdżało mi ciepło. Ale jakoś to rozwiążę. Myślałem o rzuceniu wszędzie na piętrze wełny mineralnej na podłogę tak żeby jej nie zniszczyć a z czasem pozbierać ją delikatnie i ułożyć w krokwiach dachu podczas zabudowy płytami G-K. Na elewacji chciałby tylko tyle zaoszczędzić że ktoś z rodziny obłożył by mi ją klejem i siatką na styropianie albo na wełnie i zostawił bym taką szarą nie dokończoną elewację na dłuższy czas. Z działką też nie przewiduję żadnych problemów poza kosztami studni głębinowej. Hydraulikiem jest ktoś z bliskiej rodziny. Tak samo jak stolarz, malarz, fliziarz i regipsiarz. Sam się dziwię że aż duże szczęście mnie w tym przypadku spotkało. Wiadomo że każdy z nich przyjdzie z pomocnikiem (wieczorami mógłbym być nim ja) i że oni nie będą pracować za darmo ale jest szansa na duże obniżenie kosztów i przede wszystkim na solidność. Co do tego garażu to właśnie niedawno pożegnaliśmy się z takim pomysłem. Ale zgodzę się, że dobrze przemyślany garaż jest niesamowitym ułatwieniem życia. Lecz niektórych po prostu na to nie stać tak jak na wiele innych ułatwień.
 Zamiast balkonu mam zamiar (z czasem) wykonać jakiś duży, ładny taras. Na glebie. 

Podsumowując, zrezygnowaliśmy z wielu użytecznych spraw, przy ograniczonym budżecie trzeba dużo rezygnować. I patrzyć "z góry na swoje marzenia". Nie chcemy robić dużej chaupy z tanich materiałów. Wolimy coś energooszczędnego. Przez to oszczędzanie później mam nadzieję zostanie kasy na ładne wykończenia i ewentualne dodatki do tego domu, tak jak na przykład jakiś ładny garaż wolno stojący albo wiata, do tego niezły kawał tarasu za domem i "gustowna" kanciapa na narzędzia i jakiś tam niezbyt drogi sprzęt. Bo to co kosztowne to trzymali byśmy w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym w domu...

----------


## Zielony ogród

dr_au - własnie, te oznaki zamożności......są konieczne, tym bardziej, im bardziej nam brakuje pieniędzy...

----------


## DorkaB

Witam wszystkich!!!
Zamierzamy budować dom wg projektu Dom pod Lipami2 z Archonu. Oryginalny projekt niestety jest już nie do kupienia więc niestety nie mogę wam wkleić linka z obrazem. Projekt będzie nam robił prywatny architekt.
Domek nasz mam 104,3 m2 ale my planujemy go powiększyć do 110m2. Jest parterowy, bez garażu, dach pow. ok 210m2 przed powiększeniem.
Bierzemy na niego kredyt i tak się ciągle zastanawiamy ile. Czy ktoś z Państwa budował być może podobny projekt? Jeżeli tak to proszę o pomoc!!!!
Może dali by Państwo radę napisać też ile was kosztowały poszczególne etapy budowy
Co do budowy to jestem kompletnym laikiem ale mąż się na tym zna /budowlaniec/ więc moje pytania mogą się komuś wydać głupie. Dodam że chcemy budować systemem gospodarczym, wiele rzeczy mąż sam zrobi przy mojej malutkiej pomocy. :big grin: 
Aktualnie jesteśmy na etapie załatwiania przepisu działki, więc jej koszt odpada. Kredyt chcemy wziąć w programie rodzina na swoim.
Nie napiszę o jakiej kwocie myślimy gdyż nie chce Państwa ukierunkowywać.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ja też mam taką nadzieję że on się nie zniechęcił. Zwykle nie ma zbyt wielu problemów. A ja dużo wymieniłem na raz. 
> Wiem że takie problemy są (bo na co dzień się z nimi spotykam). 
> Ale dla zwiększenia optymizmu można napisać że jednego inwestora nie powinien zaskoczyć więcej niż jeden z wyżej wymienionych problemów.
> 
> No i w ramach kolejnej dawki optymizmu dodam że *też mam zamiar zbudować swój dom za około 200 tyś zł.* 
> 
> Ale jak sam wspomniałem wcześniej taka informacja to prawie żadna informacja i musiał bym od razu opisać jak wygląda projekt, jaka sytuacja z działką, jakimi systemami chcę to budować, jaki dach, jakie wykończenia itd - zdarza mi się dużo pisać ale tego to już by mi się nie chciało...
> 
> Więc w skrócie napiszę tylko że nie mam jeszcze "licznego potomstwa" wiec nie jestem zmuszony zagospodarować od razu wszystkich pomieszczeń. Przez to powinienem "zawiesić" wydawanie kupy kasy na poddasze. Dom ma być parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym, pod dachem dwuspadowym ale nie mam zamiaru brać się za to poddasze od razu. Nie wybrałem jeszcze sposobu oddzielenia dołu od góry - tak żeby przez sufity parteru nie wyjeżdżało mi ciepło. Ale jakoś to rozwiążę. Myślałem o rzuceniu wszędzie na piętrze wełny mineralnej na podłogę tak żeby jej nie zniszczyć a z czasem pozbierać ją delikatnie i ułożyć w krokwiach dachu podczas zabudowy płytami G-K. Na elewacji chciałby tylko tyle zaoszczędzić że ktoś z rodziny obłożył by mi ją klejem i siatką na styropianie albo na wełnie i zostawił bym taką szarą nie dokończoną elewację na dłuższy czas. Z działką też nie przewiduję żadnych problemów poza kosztami studni głębinowej. Hydraulikiem jest ktoś z bliskiej rodziny. Tak samo jak stolarz, malarz, fliziarz i regipsiarz. Sam się dziwię że aż duże szczęście mnie w tym przypadku spotkało. Wiadomo że każdy z nich przyjdzie z pomocnikiem (wieczorami mógłbym być nim ja) i że oni nie będą pracować za darmo ale jest szansa na duże obniżenie kosztów i przede wszystkim na solidność. Co do tego garażu to właśnie niedawno pożegnaliśmy się z takim pomysłem. Ale zgodzę się, że dobrze przemyślany garaż jest niesamowitym ułatwieniem życia. Lecz niektórych po prostu na to nie stać tak jak na wiele innych ułatwień.
> ...


my własnie, prawie dwa lata po budowie dopiero myslimy o gustownej wiatce na samochód - ale ze wzgledu na kapiacą latem z sosen żywicę,  snieg niewiele nam dokuczył, te 15 minut odsnieżania to było raczej przez miesiąc, a nie codziennie. A na wiate nabrałam chęci, bo na jej połdniowej scianie zrobie kratkę i posadzę winogrona.

----------


## enikan

Zielony ogród: To co kapie z drzew to zawsze duży problem. Ale tak jak poprzednicy myślę że są tanie i dobre rozwiązania zapobiegające temu, a nie tylko ten sposób polegający na chowaniu auta do domu kosztem innych pomieszczeń.

kubanski  i  dr_au:  Brawo! Kiełbasa dla tych panów. Dobrze piszą!


Przypomniało mi jeszcze coś (wiem że zupełnie nie związanego z tematem "garażu w domu czy poza domem"): Otóż kiedyś niektórzy ludzie chcieli sobie ułatwić życie i żeby nie chodzić w zimie dookoła to w ścianach łączących dom z wybudowaną obok stajnia robili drzwi... 
Dość długo takie trendy się utrzymywały, a ludzi przechadzających się chodnikiem i mieszkających w takich właśnie domostwach można było wyczuć z daleka...

----------


## dr_au

> dr_au - własnie, te oznaki zamożności......są konieczne, tym bardziej, im bardziej nam brakuje pieniędzy...


Ale im bardziej kładziemy nacisk na oznaki zamożności, tym mniejsze szanse na prawdziwą zamożność  :wink: .

----------


## enikan

DorkaB: Niestety nie znam odpowiedzi na Pani pytanie, ale Pani przynajmniej w konkretny sposób zapytała. 

Dziwi mnie tylko, że nigdzie nic o tym projekcie nie pisze (z ciekawości szukałem przez chwilę na necie) . Tak jakby nikt tego nie budował.  Wszędzie są tylko projekty "Dom pod lipą" tworzone przez ARCHETON. 

Może gdyby w jakiś odpowiedni sposób zgłosić się od Archonu to jakieś materiały by udostępnili (gdyby mieli)...

----------


## andrzej27

> DorkaB: Niestety nie znam odpowiedzi na Pani pytanie, ale Pani przynajmniej w konkretny sposób zapytała. 
> 
> Dziwi mnie tylko, że nigdzie nic o tym projekcie nie pisze (z ciekawości szukałem przez chwilę na necie) . Tak jakby nikt tego nie budował.  Wszędzie są tylko projekty "Dom pod lipą" tworzone przez ARCHETON. 
> 
> Może gdyby w jakiś odpowiedni sposób zgłosić się od Archonu to jakieś materiały by udostępnili (gdyby mieli)...


jak sie buduje mały domek to garaż raczej zbyteczny

----------


## ann i pawel

> .
> 
> *ann i pawel:* 
> 
> A czy ten garaż jaki zamierzasz zbudować w bryle domu to będziesz ogrzewał? itd...


ja garaż 2 stanowiskowy zbudowałam, ponieważ w przyszłości zamierzam w jednej części mieć jakiś magazynek (sprzedaż allegro czy tym podobne) oraz trzymac w nim 1 samochód i różne rowery itp...działkę mam małą-ponieważ u mnie w mieście cena za metr działki jest podobna jak cena metra garażu-takie czasy(lekko przesadzam, ale nie bardzo :smile: ), więc nie chcę jej zagracać szopkami, wiatkami itp...bo je też trzeba ustawiać min 3 czy 4 metry od granicy...nie zamierzam go na razie jakośc super wykańczać kaflami, czy malować-uważam że tynki starczą...
 ja się w tych 200tys nie zmieszczę, ale w 220 za deweloperski stan tak...wiem, że z pazerstwa :smile:  sie w tych 200tys nie zmieścimy, ale też wynika to z świadomych decyzji...bardzo duzo kapitału mamy własnego, więc kredyt nie czeka nas zbyt duży, dlatego na garaż sobie pozwoliliśmy...mam nadzieję,że taki magazynek zaprocentuje i się kasa wydana na ten garaż z czasem zwróci...


a co do tego, że garaż większy niż salon...wszystko zależy od tego czego kto oczekuje...ja salonu nie chciałam mieć zbyt dużego..ma się w nim zmieścić kanapa i stolik...i nic więcej...więc mój nie musi miec 40 metrów...im mniejszy tym mniej sprzątania :smile: w garażu odkurzać i polerować podłogi nie będę... :smile:

----------


## mjakob

> Ale jakie itp itd? Bo poza tym co wymieniłeś i kilkoma skrzynkami z narzędziami to raczej nie można wymienić nic czego nie używali by mieszkańcy bloków. Więc cóż więcej potrzeba do "obsługi" domu?
> A mieszkając w bloku, przecież ten rower i narty też musisz gdzieś trzymać, opon też nie trzymasz na chodniku przed blokiem. W bloku są piwnice, a w domach są pomieszczenia gospodarcze. Chyba niewiele jest takich projektów domów które nie mają takich pomieszczeń. Ileż więcej miejsca niż w blokowej piwnicy potrzeba na kosiarkę, rowery, narty, kilka skrzynek i opony?
> A wiec nie jest tak, że jeżeli ktoś nie ma garażu (jedno lub dwustanowiskowego) to nie ma gdzie się podziać z gratami codziennego użytku.
> Czasem jest też możliwość dostawić jakąś "kanciape" obok domu (zrobioną z drewna lub z blachy) nie trzeba na to pozwolenia i można w tym zmieścić wiele opon. A do tego taka kanciapa może wyglądać naprawdę ładnie, a koszty będą niewielkie w porównaniu do rozszerzania domu o garaż albo rezygnacji z jednego pokoju na rzecz garażu. To są oczywiście rady dla ludzi o niskich budżetach na budowę. Jak kogo stać to niech buduje nawet i czterostanowiskowy garaż w bryle domu.


Nie mówię że garaż jest konieczny, ale pom +/- 10m2 jest niezbędne. Policzył to dr_au. 
Nie chcę wymyślać różnych rzeczy, ale generalnie jest tak że w domu różne rzeczy się "zbierają". A to zestaw mebli ogrodowych, a to karcherek jakiś. Kosiarka to nie jest skrzyneczka 10x10. Dzieci też potrafią mieć różne pomysły i zachcianki.
Kilka skrzynek z narzędziami upchasz nawet i w kuchni, ale jakiś stoliczek do majsterkowania, imadełko... A w tym wątku wszyscy budują systemem gospodarczym, więc raczej majsterkowiczami są.
Dom nie tylko ma być skrojony na miarę potrzeb. Ma być wygodny.

Podsumowując - do taniego domu garaż na pewno nie. Warto jednak tak przygotować zagospodarowanie terenu, by w miarę możliwości ten garaż móc postawić "kiedyś tam". Bo garaż jest fajny, tak jak rolety, które też do taniego domu nie pasują  :Smile: 

Zastanawiam się również jak daleko pogoniła by mnie Żona, gdybym brudnym rowerem wjechał przez wiatrołap do pom gosp. Chyba że mam go myć za każdym razem? :wink:

----------


## face

niestety garaz zwiekszy koszty budowy

m2 material ok 500-550 zl, robocizna ok 200-250zl/m2 dla SSO
koszta dochodza w stolarce dwoje drzwi sredniej jakosci ok 3000szt, do tego sterowanie, tynki i wylewki to juz marne koszta jednak zawsze

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ale im bardziej kładziemy nacisk na oznaki zamożności, tym mniejsze szanse na prawdziwą zamożność .


nie wiem czy wyczułeś moja ironię.....
te "oznaki zamożności" to najzabawniejsza rzecz w budowaniu, szczególnie jeżeli budujemy na kredyt....

----------


## dr_au

> nie wiem czy wyczułeś moja ironię.....
> te "oznaki zamożności" to najzabawniejsza rzecz w budowaniu, szczególnie jeżeli budujemy na kredyt....


Wyczułem. Nie wiem, czy to akurat jest zabawne. Jest po prostu nierozsądne. Ale fakt jest faktem - ludzie bardzo ambicjonalnie podchodzą do takich rzeczy i jak zaczyna się mówić o prostym dachu, to robi się nerwowo  :wink: . Zresztą - nie wiem, czy sam jestem do końca wolny od takich zachciewajek, więc nie mogę potępiać w czambuł. Mogę się przynajmniej pocieszać, że jak na razie, w teorii, budowę mam dobrze zbudżetowaną  :wink: .

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Wyczułem. Nie wiem, czy to akurat jest zabawne. Jest po prostu nierozsądne. Ale fakt jest faktem - ludzie bardzo ambicjonalnie podchodzą do takich rzeczy i jak zaczyna się mówić o prostym dachu, to robi się nerwowo . Zresztą - nie wiem, czy sam jestem do końca wolny od takich zachciewajek, więc nie mogę potępiać w czambuł. Mogę się przynajmniej pocieszać, że jak na razie, w teorii, budowę mam dobrze zbudżetowaną .


"Na żywo" oczywiście trudno dyskutować na ten temat, ale tutaj mozna sobie na wiele pozwolić. Każdy może sobie mysleć co chce, ale przynajmniej może sie zastanowi nad wyborem projektu. Trzeba trochę pokrytykować, wtedy wątek ożywa.
Domy wybudowało lub buduje wielu moich znajomych i wszyscy niestety sie wręcz "zarzynają", aby postawić coś, co sobie wymarzyli, a nie normalny dom. Nie ma z kim teraz jechać na wakacje, bo wszyscy oszczędzają na wszystkim, "bo wiecie, budowa". I wtedy marzeniem juz nie jest podwójny garaż z balkonem, tylko parę złotych na ciuch czy wyjazd.

----------


## enikan

U mnie podobnie. Znajomości zaczęły się urywać nie wtedy gdy zaczęły się rodzić dzieci, ale wtedy gdy zaczęły "rodzić" się okazałe hacjendy  :smile:

----------


## bowess

> Rozbawiłaś mnie po pachy tą wypowiedzią.Ale człowiek zmienno-cieplny jest.Ty to potrafisz.Pozdrawiam.


A mnie zaskoczyło i rozbawiło jedno określenie. Jak to zmiennocieplny? To jakaś przenośnia, powiedzonko czy cytat z czegoś? Jaka jest "prawidłowa" reakcja, jak ktoś tak do mnie powie?  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> A mnie zaskoczyło i rozbawiło jedno określenie. Jak to zmiennocieplny? To jakaś przenośnia, powiedzonko czy cytat z czegoś? Jaka jest "prawidłowa" reakcja, jak ktoś tak do mnie powie?


ja też tego nie zrozumiałam, choć to do mnie było :big grin:

----------


## andrzej27

tak licze i licze i mysle że za 200tysięcy nie da rady postawić domu

----------


## andrzej27

> Da radę 
> Policz głośno na forum to pokażę Ci oszczedności


a ty masz może jakieś kalkulacje kosztow?

----------


## ptaku1979

> a ile wydałeś na SSZ?


jakies 250 tys.

----------


## Havena

> szczególnie jeżeli budujemy na kredyt....


Znasz kogos mlodego (ponizej 30 roku zycia), kto wybudowal i wyposazyl dom w ciagu, powiedzmy, dwoch lat. I nie zaprzegal do pomocy w budowie calej rodziny z soba wlacznie i nie korzystal przy tym z zadnego kredytu? Ja nie znam, niestety... Znam jedynie 'starszych'  :wink:   ludzi, ktorzy budowali za gotowke przez ladnych kilka lat. Z duzym nakladem pracy wlasnej.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Znasz kogos mlodego (ponizej 30 roku zycia), kto wybudowal i wyposazyl dom w ciagu, powiedzmy, dwoch lat. I nie zaprzegal do pomocy w budowie calej rodziny z soba wlacznie i nie korzystal przy tym z zadnego kredytu? Ja nie znam, niestety... Znam jedynie 'starszych'   ludzi, ktorzy budowali za gotowke przez ladnych kilka lat. Z duzym nakladem pracy wlasnej.


no to jest jasne, ja też w młodości kupowałam mieszkanie na kredyt; tylko dlaczego ci młodzi ludzie zapominają, że to jest kredyt. Chodzi o to, że jeżeli ktos buduje za kredyt, to rozsądnie zrobi odpuszczajac sobie jakiekolwiek nieuzasadnione wydatki typu balkoniki i drogie dachy, bo płaci za to naprawdę drogo (sporo drożej niż ci, którzy budują za gotówkę). A cięzko się pracuje na zjedzony chleb.

----------


## andrzej27

> jakies 250 tys.


a ile mkw?

----------


## Tomi78__

> a ty masz może jakieś kalkulacje kosztow?


Darady.... za 200tys postawi sie dom, chociaz ja nie mialem cisnienia akurat na ta kwote....

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A mnie zaskoczyło i rozbawiło jedno określenie. Jak to zmiennocieplny? To jakaś przenośnia, powiedzonko czy cytat z czegoś? Jaka jest "prawidłowa" reakcja, jak ktoś tak do mnie powie?



Oczywiście ,że jest to głęboka przenośnia doskonale pasująca do wypowiedzi zielonego ogródka , która raz jest w opozycji a raz w koalicji i dlatego rozbawiła mnie ta swoja wypowiedzią.Gdybym zrobił to ja to......lepiej nie wywoływać wilka.....

serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## anetina

> Ale ewidentnie garaż do domu taniego nie pasuje.



nie zgadzam się  :smile:

----------


## anetina

> No cos Ty  Nasz garaz ma ok. 21m2 i auto jakos tam sie zmiesci, ale rowery niespecjalnie (oj, gdzie postawic rowery???)... Salon musi byc co najmniej dwa razy wiekszy od garazu... W koncu to miejsce, gdzie spedza sie najwiecej czasu, gdzie zbiera sie rodzina. Serce domu.


u mnie też jakoś garaż podobnych wymiarów
rowery wisza na ścianie
ale stawiamy budynek gospodarczy

ale jesli chodzi o salon - nie zgadzam się
my praktycznie w salonie w ogóle nie bywamy - jedynei jak są goście

sercem domu jest kuchnia
tu jestesmy całodobową i tu mamy tv  :smile:

----------


## anetina

> Wlasnie znajomy przeslal mi zdjecia domu ktorego stan surowy wyniosl 100 tys. W tym juz widze ze okna sa. Na srodek szacuja kolejne 100- 130 tys. Oczywiscie wszystko w systemie gospodarczym. Domek dwupietrowy i nie taki maly.  
> 
> P.S. Garaz wbudowany w bryle domu  balkon tez jest


nie był to mój domek?  :smile:

----------


## carringtontomas

> tak licze i licze i mysle że za 200tysięcy nie da rady postawić domu


A ja uważam, że się da - jestem tego dowodem  :smile:

----------


## anetina

> A ja uważam, że się da - jestem tego dowodem



ja też, a właściwie nasz domek  :smile:

----------


## Havena

> sercem domu jest kuchnia


Masz racje, ale  u nas cala czesc dzienna jest otwarta, wiec bez roznicy czy ktos jest w kuchni czy w salonie  :wink: Musze pomyslec nad tymi wiszacymi rowerami, choc przy gabarytach naszego auta ciezko bedzie je sciagac. Jeszcze mi sie rower porysuje...

----------


## anetina

no mąż mi w ten sposób nieco porysował samochód, ale no cóz przeżyje się
ale już lada dzień postawimy budynek, tam wylądują ropwery, kosiarki, drzewo, węgiel

a kuchnię mam zamkniętą, ale bez drzwi, ale normalnie ze stołem i .... dużym fotelem  :smile:

----------


## carringtontomas

> ja też, a właściwie nasz domek


Właśnie przeglądałem Wasz dziennik - Gratuluję  :smile:

----------


## anetina

nie dziękuję

ale obiecuję, że jakoś na wiosnę uaktualnię dziennik, dodam fotki, no i spróbuję uaktualnić koszty  :smile:

----------


## PawełKarpl

Musi się dać  :smile:  - może nawet taniej jak 200tyś ja mam na razie SSO za ~85tyś. Początkiem tygodnia załatwiam okna (ok 10tyś trzyszybowe + dwie rolety na okna tarasowe) a po doliczeniu drzwi wejściowych (~5tyś sobie na to rezerwuje) SSZ wyjdzie prawie okrągłe 100tyś. Dom 133m2 z Porothermu P+W 25, dachówka ceramiczna Roben więc na materiałach nie oszczędzam, oszczędzam za to na ekipie a dokładniej na jej braku. Głównie na budowie pracuje z tatą, ja mam akurat taką prace że klepie dużo nadgodzin które sobie wybieram+urlop a tata emeryt. Przy fundamentach pomógł sąsiad z kolegą, do pomocy przy murowaniu miałem murarza który wszystko kontrolował (przyjeżdżał po pracy i wyciągał narożniki a my z tatą rano jechaliśmy ściany - szło szybko i wiem że jest dokładnie). Do więźby miałem poleconego dekarza który podobnie jak przy murowaniu był nadzorcą prac i wykonywał co bardziej skomplikowane (np. wycinanie krokwi). Jak mi przyjdzie budować kolejny dom to wezmę tylko dekarza do konstrukcji dachowej - resztę zrobię sam. Pracownicy kosztowali mnie ok. 10k zł z czego większość skasował dekarz (180m2 dachu z deskowaniem + podbitka).

PS: Buduje "Dom w Tataraku" z Archon'u ale wydłużony o jedną krokwie (0,9m) tak ze zamiast pomieszczenia gospodarczego będzie pokoik, zmieniony jest też układ okien.

----------


## carringtontomas

Uwzględniłeś koszty przyłączy i dokumentacji?

----------


## PawełKarpl

Podane koszty są kosztami aktualnymi i obejmują takie rzeczy jak projekt (nigdy więcej architektów !, kasują za to co równie dobrze zrobi kierownik - w każdym razie mój), badanie geotechniczne gruntu, kierbud (1rata). Papiery na wszystkie przyłącza mam poskładane, prąd płaci się po podłączeniu, gaz w dwóch ratach (u mnie po ok 800zł - jedna zapłacona), kanaliza nie wiem czy będzie (zależy czy w gminie stwierdzą czy im się opłaci czy nie a kanalizę mam w drodze 30m od domu kur.. - wniosek o przyłącze złożony), na wodę mam już projekt. W każdym razie nie ma w tym ceny działki i związanych z tym opłat ale jest wszystko od projektu po stan dzisiejszy SSO. Jak znajdę chwile czasu to przepisze wszystkie wydatki z zeszytu do komputera i może ruszę z dziennikiem budowy.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> nie zgadzam się


A ja się pozwolę zgodzić.W garażu jak w domu musi być zachowana ..."harmonia" i garaż w tanim domku będzie pasował jak pięść do nosa.Według mnie skoro tani domek to bez garażu.

----------


## bowess

Dzięki za wyjaśnienie tej zmiennocieplności.  :smile:  Pierwszy raz się spotkałam z takim określeniem. Już czuję o co biega i w razie obdarzenia takim epitetem mogę polemizować, a nie asekuracyjnie odpowiedzieć "i vice versa".  :smile: 

Co do garażu, to patrząc ogólnie oddanie trzydziestu kilku metrów ze stu paru (powiedzmy do 120 po podłogach), które można za taką kwotę wybudować, czyni z samochodów najważniejszych mieszkańców domu. Jeżeli nie ma jakichś szczególnych warunków (np. samochody są super cenne, zabytkowe, wspominane już było zarobkowe wykorzystanie garażu, niepełnosprawność właściciela) to jest to kosztowna fanaberia, która zmniejszy znacząco przestrzeń  życia "ludzkich" mieszkańców.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Oczywiście ,że jest to głęboka przenośnia doskonale pasująca do wypowiedzi zielonego ogródka , która raz jest w opozycji a raz w koalicji i dlatego rozbawiła mnie ta swoja wypowiedzią.Gdybym zrobił to ja to......lepiej nie wywoływać wilka.....
> 
> serdecznie pozdrawiam.



a w jakim sensie jestem raz w koalicji raz w opozycji?

----------


## mjakob

> Musi się dać  - może nawet taniej jak 200tyś ja mam na razie SSO za ~85tyś. Początkiem tygodnia załatwiam okna (ok 10tyś trzyszybowe + dwie rolety na okna tarasowe) a po doliczeniu drzwi wejściowych (~5tyś sobie na to rezerwuje) SSZ wyjdzie prawie okrągłe 100tyś. Dom 133m2 z Porothermu P+W 25, dachówka ceramiczna Roben więc na materiałach nie oszczędzam, oszczędzam za to na ekipie a dokładniej na jej braku. Głównie na budowie pracuje z tatą, ja mam akurat taką prace że klepie dużo nadgodzin które sobie wybieram+urlop a tata emeryt. Przy fundamentach pomógł sąsiad z kolegą, do pomocy przy murowaniu miałem murarza który wszystko kontrolował (przyjeżdżał po pracy i wyciągał narożniki a my z tatą rano jechaliśmy ściany - szło szybko i wiem że jest dokładnie). Do więźby miałem poleconego dekarza który podobnie jak przy murowaniu był nadzorcą prac i wykonywał co bardziej skomplikowane (np. wycinanie krokwi). Jak mi przyjdzie budować kolejny dom to wezmę tylko dekarza do konstrukcji dachowej - resztę zrobię sam. Pracownicy kosztowali mnie ok. 10k zł z czego większość skasował dekarz (180m2 dachu z deskowaniem + podbitka).
> 
> PS: Buduje "Dom w Tataraku" z Archon'u ale wydłużony o jedną krokwie (0,9m) tak ze zamiast pomieszczenia gospodarczego będzie pokoik, zmieniony jest też układ okien.


czyli +40tyś. ekipa na SSZ (po odliczeniu dekarza), daje 140. Normalna cena, za dom o takiej powierzchni.
Nawet wszystko pozostałe (absolutnie wszystko) robiąc samemu, nie ma szans na kwotę poniżej 200.

BTW. Jakiej marki są okna? I ile ich jest?

----------


## PawełKarpl

> czyli +40tyś. ekipa na SSZ (po odliczeniu dekarza), daje 140. Normalna cena, za dom o takiej powierzchni.
> Nawet wszystko pozostałe (absolutnie wszystko) robiąc samemu, nie ma szans na kwotę poniżej 200.
> 
> BTW. Jakiej marki są okna? I ile ich jest?


EEE nie rozumiem - jak +40tyś SSZ ?? Czy SSZ to nie jest SSO + okna ?? Tak czy siak dodam że wykończenia też będziemy robić sami - napewno malowanie, płytki, parkiet (od kuzyna  :big grin: ), ocieplenia, poddasze, ogrzewanie (piec ktoś przyjdzie podłączyć), nie wiem jak z gazem czy można samemu i tylko ktoś z papierami odbiera (nie wnikałem w temat jeszcze), elektrykę zrobię sam - taka praca (ewentualnie z kolegą - koszt krzynka piwa + obiór), woda sam, wentylacja + raku handmade, alarm - co tam jeszcze jest do zrobienia ?? Jedyna niewiadoma to tynki - tata się upiera sam a ja nie wiem czy nie maszynowo firmę wziąć.

Okna na 90% Eurocolor - sztuk 9 w tym dwa tarasowe 1,8x2,2 i drzwi balkonowe na poddaszu - dodany jest balkon na całej szerokości. Cena 9300 z montażem (22m2, 59m po obwodzie), profil ECONO 86, jednostronny kolor, 3 szyby.  A te 10% to Oknoplus - jutro ide po dokładną wycenę i czekam na tel. z Eurocoloru w sprawie kontaktronów na które się uparłem a mają mieć nową ofertę na dniach - do tej pory nie mieli w ofercie kontaktronów montowanych fabrycznie.

Mała korekta. Wydałem około 90tyś, jednak w tych ok. 85tyś nie było Pani architekt która skasowała 6k zł  (projekt+zmiany+garaż+uzgodnienia - dużo/mało ??) ale za to jest szopka drewniana na materiały budowlane + narzędzia (np. piła elektryczna Makity, łopaty, mlotki kątówka KRESS - Pegasus nie dał rady ale niewiele mu brakło  :big grin: ). Zaraz się biorę za wersje cyfrową wydatków z rozpiską co do złotówki.

----------


## andrzej27

> Musi się dać  - może nawet taniej jak 200tyś ja mam na razie SSO za ~85tyś. Początkiem tygodnia załatwiam okna (ok 10tyś trzyszybowe + dwie rolety na okna tarasowe) a po doliczeniu drzwi wejściowych (~5tyś sobie na to rezerwuje) SSZ wyjdzie prawie okrągłe 100tyś. Dom 133m2 z Porothermu P+W 25, dachówka ceramiczna Roben więc na materiałach nie oszczędzam, oszczędzam za to na ekipie a dokładniej na jej braku. Głównie na budowie pracuje z tatą, ja mam akurat taką prace że klepie dużo nadgodzin które sobie wybieram+urlop a tata emeryt. Przy fundamentach pomógł sąsiad z kolegą, do pomocy przy murowaniu miałem murarza który wszystko kontrolował (przyjeżdżał po pracy i wyciągał narożniki a my z tatą rano jechaliśmy ściany - szło szybko i wiem że jest dokładnie). Do więźby miałem poleconego dekarza który podobnie jak przy murowaniu był nadzorcą prac i wykonywał co bardziej skomplikowane (np. wycinanie krokwi). Jak mi przyjdzie budować kolejny dom to wezmę tylko dekarza do konstrukcji dachowej - resztę zrobię sam. Pracownicy kosztowali mnie ok. 10k zł z czego większość skasował dekarz (180m2 dachu z deskowaniem + podbitka).
> 
> PS: Buduje "Dom w Tataraku" z Archon'u ale wydłużony o jedną krokwie (0,9m) tak ze zamiast pomieszczenia gospodarczego będzie pokoik, zmieniony jest też układ okien.


200tys razem z meblami?

----------


## maciek1000000

myslecie ze da sie wybudowac ten projekt do 200tys?

http://www.domy-dwurodzinne.pl/projekt-amelia

wiele osob roznie pisze a ciezko cos odszukac na ten temat

----------


## PawełKarpl

> 200tys razem z meblami?


Część mebli pójdzie z mieszkania więc why not ?? :big grin:  Odpowiem na to pytanie za rok  :wink:

----------


## mjakob

> EEE nie rozumiem - jak +40tyś SSZ ?? Czy SSZ to nie jest SSO + okna ?? .


To samo. Z kwotą chodzi mi o to, że gdybyś wziął ekipę od SSO to byś około tej kwoty musiał dopłacić.

Ja zakończyłem podobnym dom o tej samej powierzchni uż., stąd moje zainteresowanie. Niestety nie jestem aż taką złotą rączką więc jestem ciekaw za ile uda Ci się ostatecznie zakończyć robiąc prawie wszystko samemu.

Życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> myslecie ze da sie wybudowac ten projekt do 200tys?
> 
> http://www.domy-dwurodzinne.pl/projekt-amelia
> 
> wiele osob roznie pisze a ciezko cos odszukac na ten temat


uważam, że na ten dom 300 tys to może być mało

----------


## bowess

Amelia ma kosztorys na 313 tys. zł (z II kwartału 2009), w tym 111 tys. robocizny. Żeby zejść do 200 tys. trzeba by wszystko zrobić we własnym zakresie i jeszcze kupić jakieś materiały taniej niż w kosztorysie. Oczywiście papiery i przyłącza to dodatkowa kwota, której kosztorys nie obejmuje.

Amelia "na oko" wygląda właśnie na okolice 300 tys., co słusznie zauważyli *Arturo72* i *Zielony ogród*.
Parter to ponad 90 m2 po podłogach, dach kosztowny, a poddasze średnio wygodne ze względu na liczbę skosów, a też ponad 90 m2 podłóg. Moja propozycja - poszukać czegoś, co lepiej wpisuje się w ideę taniego domu - prosty obrys, dach dwuspadowy, bez kolumienek, łuków, wykuszy, balkonów. Ponieważ ma być odrębne mieszkanko, można oglądać projekty z garażem w bryle, który w ramach adaptacji da się przerobić na pokoje. Ewentualnie rozważać projekt indywidualny z rozkładem na wzór Amelii, ale tańszy w wykonaniu. No i odkładać jeszcze trochę kasy, bo 180 m2 po podłogach to nie jest metraż możliwy do zmieszczenia w 200 tysiącach.

----------


## maciek1000000

mam swiadomosc ze sie na tym po prostu nie znam, ale czytac rozne fora, dzienniki budowy wszyscy mnie utwierdzaja ze SSZ robia za 120-140 tys?

co wiecej sam koszt wykonczenia, remontowalem niedawno 2 mieszkania po okolo 35 metrow kwadratowych, wymiana instalacji gladzie nowe podlogi, calkowicie nowe meble wyposazenie lazienki, od A do Z, i jedno mieszkanie mnie wyszlo 22 a drugie 26 tys wiec zmierzam do tego ze zrobienie 2 lazienek dwoch kuchni i 2 pokojow czyli caly parter to okolo 60 tys maks a same pokoje to juz nie duzy koszt w porownaniu do lazienki i kuchni? czyli wyposazenie calosci to jakies 75 tys tak realnie patrzac. 

a w kwestii dachu znajomy budowlaniec (mam nadzieje ze znajacy sie nieco bardziej niz ja) zasugerowal ze dom w budowie nie jest drogi bo nie ma lukarow zadnych, okna dahcowe tez nie sa az tak bardzo drogie, a dach kopertowy wedlug niego wyjdzie podobnie bo nie trzeba budowac scian bocznych???

jesli sie myle to wybijcie mi ten projekt z glowy bo po prostu braknie mi funduszy

i czym sie kierowac przy budowie "taniego domu" bo dla mnie dom jak dom 4 sciany i tyle, z materialami tez nie szaleje, nie mam zamiaru kopowac plytek po 100 pln za metr czy parkietu za 150 zl tylko przeznaczyc na materialy sredniej klasy polowe mniej

----------


## mjakob

> mam swiadomosc ze sie na tym po prostu nie znam, ale czytac rozne fora, dzienniki budowy wszyscy mnie utwierdzaja ze SSZ robia za 120-140 tys?
> 
> czyli wyposazenie calosci to jakies 75 tys tak realnie patrzac. 
> 
> a w kwestii dachu znajomy budowlaniec (mam nadzieje ze znajacy sie nieco bardziej niz ja) zasugerowal ze dom w budowie nie jest drogi bo nie ma lukarow zadnych, okna dahcowe tez nie sa az tak bardzo drogie, a dach kopertowy wedlug niego wyjdzie podobnie bo nie trzeba budowac scian bocznych???
> 
> i czym sie kierowac przy budowie "taniego domu" bo dla mnie dom jak dom 4 sciany i tyle, z materialami tez nie szaleje, nie mam zamiaru kopowac plytek po 100 pln za metr czy parkietu za 150 zl tylko przeznaczyc na materialy sredniej klasy polowe mniej


SSZ przy domu o pow. uż. do 120m2 można zrobić za 140.
wyposażenie całości to nie 75, tylko 175 - realnie patrząc i wynajmując do głównych prac ekipy.

w tym wątku ciągle o tym piszą - dach dwuspadowy, bez lukarn, bez jaskółek (bez okien dachowych - ja akurat uważam je za zło konieczne), najlepiej jakby wyszły 2 kominy, nie 3. W kwestii ścian, stropu, fundamentów wiele nie zaoszczędzisz, chyba że kupisz beton z pół ceny  :wink: .
Drzwi metalowe, niedrogie okna (Forumowicz wyżej ma np. super cenę na okna eurocolor)
Poszukaj na forum są harmonogramy budowy - tak znajdziesz co jest do zrobienia, wiele osób podaje kwoty.
A płytki po 100, czy parkiet za 150 to jest właśnie materiał średniej klasy.

----------


## DorkaB

Jeszcze raz witam wszystkich !!!
Czytam to forum i czytam i jestem gdzieś na 40stej którejś stronie. Czy ktoś mógłby mi podać link do strony na której byłby konkretny kosztorys domu patrerowego o powierzchni ok 110m2. Bo czytam i czytam i nie mogę już tak bolą oczy :smile:

----------


## DorkaB

a może ktoś zna jakiś dziennik budowy dotyczący domu takiego. tzn. DOM PARTEROWY POWIERZCHNIA 110M2 DACH CZTEROSPADOWY.

----------


## maciek1000000

kurcze to jestem zupelnie w kropce, moze mi ktos w jasny sposob w takim razie kto robi wstepne kosztorysy na poziomach ktore zamieszczam poniżej:

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m40f51f2cc6a5b
koszt budowy systemem gospodarczym - 175tys ( dodam ze domku sa balkoniki, 3 kominy)

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4816e2142e550
koszt budowy systemem gospodarczym - 201tys (brak balkonow , jeden komin - powierzchnia jak wyzej)

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m46029edb06bbc
koszt sys gosp - 210tys 

http://pprojekt.pl/projekt198-amelia__129_3_m,opis.html
a ten ktory chce wedlug projektantow to koszt calkowity 250????

wiec jak sie to ma do wytycznych zeby nie robic balkonow i calej reszty ktorej nie wymieniam skoro porownojac projekty 2,3, i 4 domki niewiele od siebie odbiegaja a jednak koszty podawane w kostorysach sa rozne a juz nie wspomne o waszej pomocy ktora mi mowi o kosztach na poziomie 300tys minimum????

i chcialem dodac ze wczesniej zrobilem mała pomylke, piszac o materialach sredniej klasy , chodzi mi o materialy na budke dla psa ( panele 30zl za metr, plytki 50 zl za metr , kuchnia i umeblowanie robione samemu)
po prostu dla mnie materialy sredniej klasy to widocznie te z najnizszej polki

z gory dzieki za jakas konkretna zrozumiala wiadomosc

----------


## PawełKarpl

@maciek1000000 ceny w kosztorysach są cenami netto i podane przez forumowiczów 300tyś robi się całkiem realne. Z ciekawości zerknąłem na swój kosztorys (też mam projekt z Archonu "Dom w Tataraku") i widnieje w nim kwota 202 790,00 zł przy systemie gospodarczym. Ciekawostka że kosztorys dołączony do projektu mówi o kwocie przeszło 227tyś netto. Zerknij do mojego dziennika na wydatki - buduje podobny powierzchniowo dom więc będziesz miał jakieś pojęcie o kosztach (w każdym razie materiałów - na razie do SSO).

----------


## maciek1000000

PawełKarpl dzieki za info bo juz mi cos to zaczyna przypominac i mam nadzieje ze sie nie przejade na budowie domku.......co do cen netto to wiem o tym ale to nie problem bo i tak cala budowe puszczam przez swoja firme wiec i tak odzyskam roznice w vacie a dokladniej mnie zaplace u mnie w swojej dzialalnosci, co do kosztorysow dzwonilem do biura projektowego i powiedzieli mi ze kosztorys jest robiony przez jakis tam rzeczoznawcow i ze powinien sie zgadzac....no i nakoniec skoro budujesz domek 110metrow, i wyszlo cie to narazie 90 tys, drzwi i okien za wiele tam nie ma to w 110 powinienes sie zmiescic z SSZ...no a wykonczenie tak jak mowie przerobilem ostatnio troche generalnych remontow gdzie wymienialem wszystko w mieszkaniach od a do z  i nigdy nie wyszlo mi wiecej niz tysiac w metr a generalnie miescilem sie zawsze w granizach 700 zl brutto w robocie metra od podstaw (chodzi o wykonczenie oczywiscie)

tak czy tak dzieki za info bo mam juz jakis aktualny kosztorys na podobny gabarytowo budynek

----------


## andrzej27

> PawełKarpl dzieki za info bo juz mi cos to zaczyna przypominac i mam nadzieje ze sie nie przejade na budowie domku.......co do cen netto to wiem o tym ale to nie problem bo i tak cala budowe puszczam przez swoja firme wiec i tak odzyskam roznice w vacie a dokladniej mnie zaplace u mnie w swojej dzialalnosci, co do kosztorysow dzwonilem do biura projektowego i powiedzieli mi ze kosztorys jest robiony przez jakis tam rzeczoznawcow i ze powinien sie zgadzac....no i nakoniec skoro budujesz domek 110metrow, i wyszlo cie to narazie 90 tys, drzwi i okien za wiele tam nie ma to w 110 powinienes sie zmiescic z SSZ...no a wykonczenie tak jak mowie przerobilem ostatnio troche generalnych remontow gdzie wymienialem wszystko w mieszkaniach od a do z  i nigdy nie wyszlo mi wiecej niz tysiac w metr a generalnie miescilem sie zawsze w granizach 700 zl brutto w robocie metra od podstaw (chodzi o wykonczenie oczywiscie)
> 
> tak czy tak dzieki za info bo mam juz jakis aktualny kosztorys na podobny gabarytowo budynek


200tys myślisz że starczy?

----------


## dr_au

Z moich analiz spisów kosztów budowlanych, poniesionych przez znajomych, wynika, że niedoceniany jest etap pomiędzy SSZ a wykończeniówką typu płytki, parkiet etc. Oczywiście obejmuje on instalacje, ale trzeba uwzględnić jeszcze: ocieplenie zewnętrzne, tynki, ocieplenie poddasza, regipsy, wylewki i parę innych nieefektownych rzeczy  :wink: .

----------


## niktspecjalny

> a w jakim sensie jestem raz w koalicji raz w opozycji?


Szkoda w tym topiku na wyjaśnienia........Krótko.Taka chorągieweczka jezdeś.

----------


## bowess

*maciek1000000* kosztorysy dołączone do projektu są oczywiście policzone przez kosztorysanta, więc zawierają jakąś tam realną informację (oczywiście należy wziąć pewną poprawkę na swoją lokalizację budowy - lokalnie robocizna czy koszty transportu materiałów w dane miejsce mogą być inne, w kosztorysie bierze się średnie). Ponieważ jednak biuro funkcjonuje zgodnie z zasadami wolnego rynku i zależy mu na sprzedaży, kwotę podaną na stronie jako "koszty budowy" może sobie dość dowolnie obliczyć.

Archeton np. koszty podane na stronie liczy w sposób uproszczony (m2 po podłogach x 1900 zł + 14% za instalacje). Czyli wychodzi kwota mocno orientacyjna i raczej nie obejmująca balkoników, faktycznego kosztu wykonania wykuszy, ozdóbek i innych bajerków z wizualizacji. No ale w efekcie jest śliczna wizualka i zachęcająca kwota, czyli wszystko co potrzebne do sprzedaży projektu. Amelia jest z pracowni Dom dla Ciebie i oni na razie dają na stronie kwotę z kosztorysu, więc nie ma co porównywać pomiędzy biurami i liczyć na to, że ktoś zawyża. Zresztą gdyby koszt budowy Amelii policzyć według tej "uproszczonej" metody, to by wyszło 390 000 zł, więc nie warto.  :smile: 

Podobnie jak *PawełKarpl* budowaliśmy głównie własnymi siłami i potem mocno ekonomicznie przy wykończeniówce. SSZ buduje się super - idzie trochę kasy, ale efekty dają po oczach. Nie było domu a jest i wygląda na "prawie" gotowy. A potem trzeba zrobić różne rzeczy, których ostatecznie nie widać i to dopiero zakryć wykończeniówką. A kasa idzie cały czas. W tym temacie było już o procentowym podziale kosztów SSZ - dokończenie domu. O ile pamiętam, to ogólnie wychodzi pół na pół, a jak ktoś szaleje z instalacjami i wykończeniem to nawet 30% - 70% może być. Nie liczyłabym na to, że jakimś cudem uda się odwrócić proporcje na coś w stylu 130 tys. - 70 tys. nawet wykańczając "po taniości". I jeszcze detal - mieszkanie 35m2 to mniej niż 1/5 powierzchni po podłogach Amelii.

Co do porad znajomego budowlańca, to powiem, że gdybym miała porównywać z tym, co aktualnie buduje się w okolicy, to też by Amelia wypadła jako taki tańszy domek, bo ogólnie jest tendencja do budowy dużych domów z fikuśnymi dachami za 450 - 500 tys. Taki trend. Nie zgodzę się z tym, że okna dachowe są tanie. Za swoją cenę są małe, utrudniają energooszczędność i zazwyczaj kiepsko z widokiem przez nie, no ale spełniają swoją podstawową funkcję - doświetlają poddasze. Ze względu na docinanie pokrycia, więcej kalenic, często jeszcze kosze, dach czterospadowy wychodzi na tyle drożej, że spokojnie można dopłacić murarzom za szczyty i jeszcze zostanie kasy - no chyba, że lokalnie ekipy jakoś specyficznie się cenią. Ale to już *Arturo72* dobrze radził - trzeba samemu zrobić rozeznanie w lokalnych cenach materiałów i robocizny i kalkulator do ręki.

*PawełKarpl* wierzę, że uda się zamieszkać za 200 tys. - są ku temu wszelkie przesłanki.  :smile:

----------


## maciek1000000

dzieki za odpowiedz

bowess ja nie porownywalem kosztow mieszkania 35 do ameli..mnie po prostu chodzilo o zrobienie 2 lazienek ,2 kuchni i 3 pokojow w sumie za sume okolo 50 tys,   amelia zawiera poza tym jeszcze 3 pokoje a czym wiem ale koszt zrobienia pokoju ktorego sie nie wykancza meblami czyli sama podloga i malowanie scian nie jest zbyt wysoki a ja potrzebuje na ta chwile zrobic wylacznie 2 pokoje a reszta moze sobie stac i ze 2 lata nawet bo na ta chwile nie sa mi potrzebne...i tak jak pisalem, ktos rozpoczal ten temat wiec sie pod niego podpialem czy za okolo 200tys cos zrobie pod klucz..jesli wyjdzie 220-230 no przeciez sie nie potne z tego powodu, zawsze trzeba miec margines bledu ale nie chcialbym zeby z 200 zrobilo mi sie 280-300

tak czy tak dzieki,szukam co prawda jeszcze jakiegos innego projektu w ktorym da sie wydzielic dwa osobne lokale i mam nadzieje ze znajde

----------


## ida2

witam,
  zastanawiamy się z mężem na wizją budowy domku, ma być prosto (czyli bez poddasza, schodów etc. ), pow. ok 100m   i "stosunkowo" tanio  :wink:  
   co sądzicie o tym projekcie?? http://projekty.muratordom.pl/nowocz...,1,18.htm?nr=9
 dopiero ma być  w ofercie i komentarzy na jego temat brak :/
  uda się zamknąć w 200tys.?  oczywiscie systemem gospodarczym  :wink:   mam na myśli tzw stan deweloperki, czyli z wylewkami i tynkami, ale bez płytek i td.

----------


## Havena

> co sądzicie o tym projekcie?? http://projekty.muratordom.pl/nowocz...,1,18.htm?nr=9


A podoba Ci sie ten projekt? Mnie niezbyt... Wyglada troche 'garazowato'... I korytarz jest wiekszy niz kazda z sypialni...

----------


## x5d

200 tyśków to niewiele. ale gdyby przed wzięciem kredytu na budowę postarał się jakoś kupić działkę, uzbroić ją, kupić projekt i mieć pozwolenie to szanse rosną. niektórzy trochę przesadzają odbierając nadzieję na pokonanie tego postanowienia. za te pieniądze na pewno coś pobudujesz i zamieszkasz. może się zdarzyć i pewnie tak będzie że górę będziecie kończyli przez kilka następnych miesięcy lub i lat ale jeżeli was to nie przeraża to nie ma co się poddawać. rada, nie szukać na górnych półkach bo ceny nie zawsze są współmierne z jakością, dużo czytać i szukać materiałów jak najtaniej. - (ja właśnie tak będę próbował)
bardziej martwi mnie wasz domowy budżet który wam zostanie po opłaceniu raty kredytu. pozdrawiam

----------


## PawełKarpl

> co sądzicie o tym projekcie?? http://projekty.muratordom.pl/nowocz...,1,18.htm?nr=9


Pomijając walory estetyczne (o gustach się ponoć nie dyskutuje) fundamenty będzie na pewno droższy jak w domku z poddaszem no i przynajmniej teoretycznie duży płaski dach wpłynie niekorzystnie na energooszczędność domku - nie wiem jak w innych częściach kraju ale u mnie minimalny spadek dachu to 30 stopni. Co do korytarza to trzeba wsiąść pod uwagę że do niego doliczony jest wiatrołap (zwykle w projektach podawane są osobno) dlatego wyszło sporo m2 i do tego dochodzi jakby dwu częściowa bryła budynku wymuszająca długi korytarz.

----------


## Tomi78__

> a może ktoś zna jakiś dziennik budowy dotyczący domu takiego. tzn. DOM PARTEROWY POWIERZCHNIA 110M2 DACH CZTEROSPADOWY.


Zajrzyj do Piczman'a

----------


## ann i pawel

witam, wiem, że to forum nie jest od tego, ale wielu ludzi tu zagląda (ja również jestem stałym bywalcem :smile: )
w swoim dzienniku zamieściłam prośbę o przekazanie1%podatku dla 5 letniego chłopca chorego na białaczkę ...jeżeli ktoś z Was jeszcze nie złożył PITu to bardzo proszę o wsparcie :smile: 


o wracając do tematów budowlanych to w projekcie C241 w kuchni nie ma okna...

----------


## bowess

*DorkaB* - dwa "teoretyczne" kosztorysy do pooglądania. Jeden dokładny, drugi bardziej oględny.
http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/_domki/_bocian/k_a.pdf
http://www.z500.pl/pliki/24/kosztory...szacunkowy.pdf
Zawsze dużo zależy od szczegółów, więc można zbudować dom tego typu zarówno taniej jak i sporo drożej.

*maciek1000000* teraz rozumiem o co chodzi. Czy wydając 200 tys. zł uda się zamieszkać w Amelii niekoniecznie całościowo wykończonej. SSZ w kosztorysie wychodzi ponad 190 tys. , czyli dużo i na tej podstawie można powiedzieć, że nie ma szans zamieszkać za 200 tys. Za 230 tys. uważam, że byłaby szansa zamieszkania na parterze, pod warunkiem włożenia robocizny własnej w dość dużym nakładzie np. wszystkie roboty ziemne, cała wykończeniówka i jeszcze coś - murarka, wylewki albo tynki/regipsy.

*ida2* projekt jak w nazwie - Oryginalny. U mnie też płaski dach nie przejdzie. Masz już warunki zabudowy albo wypis z planu zagospodarowania? Dom moim zdaniem jest ekonomiczny w budowie i stan developerski przy odrobinie dyscypliny i cenach ekip nie przekraczających średniej krajowej spokojnie da się zmieścić w 200 tysiącach. Co mi niezbyt pasuje - po pierwsze brak konkretnego nawiązania elewacji do stron świata, nie wiem, gdzie północ, a gdzie południe, a to nie sprzyja energooszczędności. W domach parterowych zawsze idzie sporo metrów na komunikację i jedyny sposób na ich "urwanie", to stosowanie pomieszczeń przechodnich.  :smile:  Pomimo dwuczęściowej bryły (która też nie sprzyja energooszczędności a przy okazji zwiększa liczbę metrów fundamentów i powierzchnię ścian zewnętrznych) nie udało się zrobić okna w kuchni, więc jest to jakby spory aneks kuchenny przy pokoju dziennym. Z pokoju dziennego daleko do jedynej niedużej łazienki. No i kwestia ostatnia. Wykończenie zewnętrzne jak w przypadku prawie wszystkich domów "nowoczesnych" będzie bardzo istotne. Bez pewnego uatrakcyjnienia elewacji dom może wyglądać jak dwa pawiloniki handlowe z lat '80. Zaproponowane na wizualkach różne wykończenie poszczególnych modułów domu w moim odczuciu nie jest zbyt szczęśliwe - dzieli dom na dwie odrębne budki. Myślę, że można to jakoś ładniej zaprojektować.

----------


## ida2

*Bowess,HAvena* dziękuje za uwagi. rzeczywiście to okno w kuchni nam dosłownie umknęło  :big grin:  
Apropos bryły, to kiedyś też nie byłam przekonana, ale nie ukrywam że ważniejsze są dla mnie koszta. Niestety nie posiadamy 500tys. na koncie  :big grin:  
także co z tego że bryła będzie piękna i piękny dach z dachówki jak później nie bedzię nas stać na wakacje czy zimowy wypad w góry... 
Nie chcemy się wkopywać w kredyt na 30 lat  :bash: 

Druga opcja to projekt House http://www.projektoskop.pl/p-8499.html ale tu z kolej pokoje mniejsze....

Jak się już zdecydujemy to pewnie ostatecznością będzie projekt indywidualny  :roll eyes:

----------


## Aleksandryta

*ida2* jesteś pewna, że na twojej działce można budować domy z płaskim dachem ? W moim rejonie nie można...

----------


## ida2

*Aleksandryta* u nas nie ma takich ograniczeń,
                             oprócz jednego osiedla w mieście  gdzie domki były stawienie przez dewelopera wg jednego projektu

----------


## bowess

To jest akurat taki wątek, gdzie nie opowiadają teorii ludzie, którzy budowali/budują za pół miliona, tylko za okolice 200 tysięcy, więc tu nie chodzi o upiększanie bryły jakimiś cudactwami, tylko różne rozwiązania, które można mieć w takiej kwocie i ogólną ekonomię - także późniejszego utrzymania domu. 

Oryginalny ma najmniejszą powierzchnię dachu w stosunku do powierzchni zabudowy jaka może być i na tym będzie dość znaczna oszczędność (choć ze względu na to, że obecnie takie rozwiązanie jest rzadziej stosowane, proponuję rozeznać się, jaki faktycznie to będzie koszt). Z drugiej strony nad parterem jest strop teriva (120 m2), a inne projekty mają konstrukcję z wiązarów do której podwiesza się lekki sufit i strop nie jest już potrzebny. W domu z poddaszem podobnej wielkości mam około 80 m2 stropu i pomieszczenia poddasza do wykorzystania. *PawełKarpl* już wspominał o rozległym fundamencie i to znowu większy wydatek. Za to nie ma schodów, które byłyby w domu z poddaszem. Więcej znów metrów kwadratowych ścian zewnętrznych do docieplenia i wykończenia. Można by długo dyskutować. Jeżeli wygląd jest na drugim planie to chciałabym zaznaczyć, że w tej kwocie można zmieścić stan deweloperski również innej bryły i innego pokrycia dachowego.

House 05 uważam za nieco lepszy pod względem rozwiązań w środku. Bez wahania oddałabym po 2 m2 z sypialni w zamian za  dodatkowe wc i większą łazienkę. W kuchni trochę mało miejsca.

Rozumiem, że o dopuszczalne rozwiązania architektoniczne dowiadywałaś się w gminie niedawno. Upewniam się, bo wiele gmin robiło plany zagospodarowania przestrzennego w ostatnich latach i mogą w nich być różne niespodzianki i ambitne założenia. A na płaskie dachy jakaś ogólnokrajowa ciętość panuje, podobnie jak na mijające się połacie na wysokości kalenicy.  :smile:

----------


## maciek1000000

znalazlem jeszcze taki projekt, co prawda nie jest to typowy dom dwulokalowy czy tez z senioratką ale w latwy sposob da sie bo tak podzielic (podobnie jak amelie )a jednak i dach jest nieco mniejszy, metraz tez zawsze bedzie mniejszy

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m46029edb06bbc

wiem ze wiele osob mnie zastrzeli i wysmieje ze domek 110 metrowy chce jeszcze dzielic ale jestem zdania ze nie ma sensu bodowac na sile wiecej inz jest komus potrzebne a do tego czy bede mial pokoj 10 czy 13  metrowy dla mnie to zadna roznica bo i tam w nim tylko spie i nic wiecej a budowa wykonczenie utrzymywanie itp itd kolejnych nie do konca potrzebnych metrow nie jest mi ani do szczesnia potrzebna ni do domowego budzetu

myslicie ze jest szansa w okolicy 200 ten zrobic???

----------


## anetina

w tym raczej kwestia dachu ma znaczenie - podobno droższy niż zwykły dwuspadowy

----------


## ida2

*anetina* że płaski droższy??  
                     czy do projektu co podał Maciek10000??

----------


## anetina

nie, chodzi mi o dach 4 spadkowy, czy jak to sie zwie - kopertowy

a płaskim sie nie znam - ale raczej na pewno nie wszędzie taki dach można zrobić

----------


## magdaiartur

Witam serdecznie.
Razem z mężem zdecydowaliśmy się na domek z32 : http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z32,Maly,...w,budowie.html, ogrzewanie kominek z DGP i piece akumulacyjne, nie zakładamy gazu. W mieszkaniu teraz mamy ok 100 m2 i ogrzewamy gazem - rachunki są ok 400-500 zł za miesiące zimowe, mamy nadzieję, że rozwiązanie bez gazu się sprawdzi. Mamy zamiar zmieścić się w kwocie 200 tyś, jak będzie zobaczymy :Confused:  . Na razie męczymy się z papierami i będziemy doprowadzać przyłącze wody i prądu z ulicy. Oszczędności może starczy na fundament...jak sprzedamy mieszkanie to ruszymy dalej, przynajmniej taki mamy plan. Dostaliśmy wycenę na stan deweloperski na kwotę ok 175 tyś netto...wiemy, że dodając fundament, wyposażenie to może się nie zamknąć w kwocie 200 tyś, ale jeśli podzielimy pracę na etapy, część zrobimy sami, to może się uda.
Cieszę się, że jest sporo takich osób, które wierzą w możliwość wybudowania się za 200 tyś, a co najważniejsze niektóre już tego dokonały  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gremlinka

Z tego co wiem to jest temat na forum o tym domku i ludzie mieszczą sie w tej kwocie. Poszukaj  :Smile: 
Też myśleliśmy o takim domku ale aneks kuchenny przeważył i niewielka kotłownia. Nawet dwa pokoje na górze byłby ok, gdyby nie ta kuchnia. Póki co "odkochałam się" w aneksach kuchennych.
Oj małe sprostowanie bo przeczytałam że to z34  :Smile:  A to z32
A ten jeszcze mniejszy trochę, to na pewno się uda  :Smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Jest tu obszerny watek na temat z32 wraz z kosztami budowy, kiedys tez mi sie podobal. Prosty, fajny domek - powinno Wam sie udac :smile: 
 Zycze powodzenia w budowie no i szybkiej sprzedazy mieszkania :smile:

----------


## katarek

Hi!

To wszytko jet tylko kwestią tego na co nas stać (nie w sensie finansowym, oczywiście!  :smile: )
Ja mam już dom prawie skończony, i nie jest on zbyt mały (220m2 + 65m2 garaż dwustanowiskowy)
I mam wrażenie, że nie wydałem na niego więcej niż 300 tys. PLN (no tak w zasadzie powinienem to 
przeliczyć, ale nawet 200 tys. to mi się zbyt dużo wydaje...). I jeszcze zaznaczę, że materiały budowlane,
wcale nie miałem te niskobudżetowe - czasami były te z wyższej półki, czasami trochę tańsze - ale specjalnie
na tym nie oszczędzałem. Moje oszczędności na kosztach  to kilka lat straconych z życia - 
gdyż cała budowa to dzieło moich własnych rąk.

----------


## andrzej27

> Hi!
> 
> To wszytko jet tylko kwestią tego na co nas stać (nie w sensie finansowym, oczywiście! )
> Ja mam już dom prawie skończony, i nie jest on zbyt mały (220m2 + 65m2 garaż dwustanowiskowy)
> I mam wrażenie, że nie wydałem na niego więcej niż 300 tys. PLN (no tak w zasadzie powinienem to 
> przeliczyć, ale nawet 200 tys. to mi się zbyt dużo wydaje...). I jeszcze zaznaczę, że materiały budowlane,
> wcale nie miałem te niskobudżetowe - czasami były te z wyższej półki, czasami trochę tańsze - ale specjalnie
> na tym nie oszczędzałem. Moje oszczędności na kosztach  to kilka lat straconych z życia - 
> gdyż cała budowa to dzieło moich własnych rąk.


z piwnicą????????????????????????

----------


## Palkerson

hmmm wiecie co ..... jak by na początku budowy ktoś mi powiedział że to możliwe to bym go wyśmiał ale ... wykończyłem już prawie dom i budowa kosztowała mnie około 200 tyś 220 tyś już do zamieszkania..... jedyny sposób by to tak załatwić to zapierdzielanie samemu .... szukanie materiałów jak najlepszych i jak najtańszych i to samo z ludźmi którzy są fachowcami i nie zdzierają kasy za byle położenie baranka czy robienie ciesielki ... jeśli ktoś myśli że wyda 200 i się nawet do niczego nie dotknie to niech sobie doliczy kolejne 200 bo jest to niemożliwe by wybudować i wykończyć bez własnego wkładu pracy.... ale jeśli ktoś weźmie się sam za np kładzenie podłóg , malowanie, robienie oczyszczalni czy wiele innych banalnych rzeczy to 200 tyś jest na prawdę realnym kosztem budowy i wykończenia domu 

Ps . mój dom ma 140 m2 i 4-ro spadowy dach a ja na niczym nie oszczędzałem a czasem nawet dawałem lepsze materiały niż w projekcie  projekt to ŻWIREK


---------------------------------

Niestety znam przypadku ludzi którzy na prawdę oszczędzili na tym co nie trzeba i teraz mają same problemy ..... przykładowo mój sąsiad kupił gotową więźbę dachową która wyglądała jak zrobiona z patyczków po lodach skręconych ze sobą cienką blaszką na wkręty i odbiło się to na wszystkim, na strych nie da się wejść bo jest za nisko a dach w zimie siada i belki pękają.... tragedia jak oszczędzać to w etapie wykończenia by można było coś w razie czego poprawić i tracić na tym ogromnej ilości pieniędzy a jak spierdzielimy fundamenty czy ocieplenie czy nawet taki dach to co ?? SAME PROBLEMY  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomi78__

Racja, racja, 
Ja ocieplam sam poddasze - sasiadka zlecila firmie i za samo polozenie welny zaplacila 2tys +material, za stelaz i plyty k-g + osadzenie schodow na strych 5tys + material..... wniosek? 
Juz by miala PCI do CWU (i tak ma)...

Ja te rzeczy robie sam, dłuzej mi schodzi bo sam i niemam wprawy, i czasu... ale zarobie 7tys zl w jakis miesiac dodatkowo - nieprawda?

----------


## lukawojciech

Witam, ja kupiłam działkę w 2008 za 25 tys , z podłączem elektrycznym, tej wiosny zaczęliśmy budowę w zasadzie na kredyt , wzięłam 185 tys, narazie wydałam 60  tys stan surowy otwarty, wraz z robocizną  i materiałem , jeszcze okna ,instalacje i wykończenie ,  tak skromnie bez wydziwień, i mam zamiar w tych 185 tys się zmieścić i może w jakieś nowsze auto ( nowsze niż posiadam , nie żeby nowe z salonu) .Co Wy na NA TO??? DAm radę do tej kwoty , czy stanowczo nie wystarczy???

----------


## andrzej27

> Witam, ja kupiłam działkę w 2008 za 25 tys , z podłączem elektrycznym, tej wiosny zaczęliśmy budowę w zasadzie na kredyt , wzięłam 185 tys, narazie wydałam 60  tys stan surowy otwarty, wraz z robocizną  i materiałem , jeszcze okna ,instalacje i wykończenie ,  tak skromnie bez wydziwień, i mam zamiar w tych 185 tys się zmieścić i może w jakieś nowsze auto ( nowsze niż posiadam , nie żeby nowe z salonu) .Co Wy na NA TO??? DAm radę do tej kwoty , czy stanowczo nie wystarczy???


a jaki to projekt?????????????????????????????

----------


## andrzej27

wszyscy budują????????????

----------


## Jacekss

sorry ale 60 tys za SSO i to z robocizną to nie wierzę, chyba że robocizna własna i jest to mini-domek

----------


## lukawojciech

Jest to mały domek , zgadza się, ale jak dzieci odlecą to po co mi nie wiadomo jaka willa,żeby się po salonach ganiać z dziadkiem, :::   http://ireg.pl/Dom/ProjektyDomow/pro...p?skod=DM-6190  , Dziś zalewają strop, wydałam narazie 40 tys, materiał jeszcze jest na poddasze, no i do tego dach  w cenie      16 300 z materiałem i robocizna, no to przykryty wyjdzie około 60 tys.

----------


## anetina

u mnie wyszedł SSO jakoś niespełna 70 tys.
a mam dom sporo większy  :smile: 
wiec wszystko możliwe

----------


## anetina

> wszyscy budują????????????


dziwne????
toż to sezon budowlany się zaczął  :smile:

----------


## o_c

A co powiecie na taki projekt. Da radę za nieco ponad 200k?

----------


## andrzej27

> Jest to mały domek , zgadza się, ale jak dzieci odlecą to po co mi nie wiadomo jaka willa,żeby się po salonach ganiać z dziadkiem, :::   http://ireg.pl/Dom/ProjektyDomow/pro...p?skod=DM-6190  , Dziś zalewają strop, wydałam narazie 40 tys, materiał jeszcze jest na poddasze, no i do tego dach  w cenie      16 300 z materiałem i robocizna, no to przykryty wyjdzie około 60 tys.


ile ma mkw?

----------


## ironek

> ile ma mkw?



Powierzchnia zabudowy: 93,10 m²
Powierzchnia użytkowa: 98,30 m²
Kubatura: 461,70 m³
Szerokość działki: 20,4 m
Ilość kondygnacji: 1
Liczba pomieszczeń: 13

----------


## RadziejS

> A co powiecie na taki projekt. Da radę za nieco ponad 200k?


Bardzo mi się ten domek podoba - niby mały, a bardzo duży. Ma wszystko co potrzeba, i gabinet, i kotłownię, i pralnię. Super. B. prosty, tani w budowie i może być b. tani w eksploatacji. Ten dom o pow. 123 mkw można spokojnie wybudować za cenę kawalerki 30 mkw w Warszawie. Za drugą taką kawalerkę trzeba kupić działkę. Różnica w komforcie to jak dwa bieguny. Bardzo fajny domek.

----------


## Jacekss

> Dziś zalewają strop, wydałam narazie 40 tys, materiał jeszcze jest na poddasze, no i do tego dach  w cenie      16 300 z materiałem i robocizna, no to przykryty wyjdzie około 60 tys.


a czy liczyłeś wszystkie koszty, prąd budowlany, projekt, adaptacje, wszelkie dodatki jakie sie kupuje, dokupuje podczas budowy. 
Ta cena za dach z robocizną, jeee toż to prawie za darmo, z czego ten dach? sama więźba to koszt z 6-7 tys, do tego pokrycie.. np dachówka ok 10 tys a gdzie robocizna

----------


## madmax29

Witam. Niedawno wprowadziliśmy się do upragnionego domu. Budowę rozpoczęliśmy około półtora roku temu, mieliśmy ułatwioną sprawę, bo działkę mieliśmy, własny wkład przed wzięciem kredytu to wykop, fundamenty, potem kredyt na 250 000. obecnie mieszkamy na parterze, górę wykańczam liczę że wydaliśmy na dom około 280 000. Dom 189 metrów kwadratowych, dach dwu spadzisty, garaż w bryle, bryła zwarta, bez wykuszy, lukarn itp, niepodpiwniczony. Materiały w zależności od potrzeby zwykłej jakości, albo z górnej półki. Zakres prac wykonanych samodzielnie to odeskowanie dachu, położenie wszystkich ociepleń, położenie podłóg, glazura, założenie wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperatorem, stelaże i płyty gipsowe i inne wykończeniowe. Zostało do zrobienia oprócz wykończenia poddasza: wykończenie elewacji zewnętrznej, utwardzenie i uporządkowanie działki, zbiornik na deszczówkę, ogrodzenie działki, a w przyszłości solary na dachu.
Dla tych co chcą zredukować koszty budowy radzę, przede wszystkim staranne wybranie projektu budowanie " na wymiar" rezygnacja z wykuszy, lukarn, balkonów i innych elementów architektonicznych, które tylko wyglądają a nie wpływają na komfort mieszkania, rezygnacja z piwnicy i staranny wybór położenia działki z uwzględnieniem dojazdu, bliskości mediów, kształtu oraz czy czasami wiosna albo po ulewie działka nie zmienia się w jezioro. W każdym razie życzę powodzenia.

----------


## lukawojciech

> a czy liczyłeś wszystkie koszty, prąd budowlany, projekt, adaptacje, wszelkie dodatki jakie sie kupuje, dokupuje podczas budowy. 
> Ta cena za dach z robocizną, jeee toż to prawie za darmo, z czego ten dach? sama więźba to koszt z 6-7 tys, do tego pokrycie.. np dachówka ok 10 tys a gdzie robocizna


Działkę kupiłam z prądem, projektu nie wliczam bo to już zapłaciłam ze swojej gotówki, dach faktycznie tanio na razie policzył , za wieźbę wyszło 3300 , i 13500 wyliczył mi facet za materiał( blacho dachówka)  + robocizna, poprzednicy liczyli około 20 tys robocizna z materiałem bez wieźby, nie wiem dlaczego ten takie mi ceny podał, ale to już jego sprawa, zobaczę tylko jak to wyjdzie, także to co włożyłam do tej pory w dokumenty to nie liczę  bo nie finansowałam tego z kredytu.

----------


## lukawojciech

Ja mieszkam na wsi, powiat kozienicki, ceny tu nie są takie kosmiczne jak w miastach.

----------


## bowess

Małe miasteczko też potrafi zaskoczyć cenami. Bardzo negatywnie.  :smile:  U nas fachowców było mało - większość robocizna własna, ale dekarze i panowie do elewacji ściągnięci z pobliskiego na szczęście woj. wielkopolskiego, bo tam jednak ceny nawet o 25% niższe.

----------


## madmax29

lukawojciech a ile metrów ma twój dach?

----------


## arturromarr

Można zbudować dom w takiej kwocie ale jest to mega wyczerpujące, bo trzeba poświęcić kawał życia.
Ja buduję dom ok. 110m przy wsparciu teścia i żony od trzech lat. Wydaliśmy 140 tyś na wszystko oprócz działki, dół domu jest wykończony całkowicie a na górze trzeba położyć kartongipsy, gładzie i podłogi jeszcze więc wydaje się że w przytoczonej kwocie się zmieścimy.
Budowanie samemu to "nie bułka z masłem", trzeba wiele się nauczyć i wycisnąć potu, ale jak sie nie ma kasy na realizację marzenia o własnym domu to jedyna możliwość.
Napewno jest wiele możliwość potanienie budowy, począwszy od projektu (prostokąt, dwuspadowy prosty dach itp.) przez technologię (dreno jest chyba tańsze ale wymaga wiedzy albo specjalistów) i zastosowane materiały (nie musimy przecież mieć lukrowanej dachówki i drewnianych okien jeśli nas nie stać)
Myślę, że jeśli ktoś chce się porwać na budowę "tymi ręcami" to warto przejrzeć wątek : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%9Bmy-sami-dom!!!
Zapytaj może autora ile wydał będziesz miał porównanie.
Nie wiem czy cie zachęcać do budowy czy nie bo te trzy lata naprawdę "dały mi w kość" ale z drugiej strony to zależy jak bardzo pragniesz domu, ja nie żałuje.

----------


## Jacekss

> za wieźbę wyszło 3300 , i 13500 wyliczył mi facet za materiał( blacho dachówka)  + robocizna


to lepiej sprawdź co to za więźba, skąd.. ważne też czy impregnowana.. fakt że na blache to może być cieńsza czyli taniej będzie  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> ...to warto przejrzeć wątek : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%9Bmy-sami-dom!!!
> Zapytaj może autora ile wydał będziesz miał porównanie.


..autor nie jest specjalnie skrupulatny i do stanu obecnego myślę że nie wydał więcej jak 95 koła a buduje dom ok. 160 m2  :cool: 

artur - ja nie jestem chyba "najlepszym" przykładem do naśladowania... :wink:

----------


## BasH

No już nie bądź taki skromniś  :smile:

----------


## lukawojciech

około 150 mkw.

----------


## sylwerson

> a czy liczyłeś wszystkie koszty, prąd budowlany, projekt, adaptacje, wszelkie dodatki jakie sie kupuje, dokupuje podczas budowy. 
> Ta cena za dach z robocizną, jeee toż to prawie za darmo, z czego ten dach? sama więźba to koszt z 6-7 tys, do tego pokrycie.. np dachówka ok 10 tys a gdzie robocizna


 no co Ty - u nas więżbę ekipa robi za 2200 brutto  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  dom 132m2

----------


## andrzej27

> no co Ty - u nas więżbę ekipa robi za 2200 brutto  dom 132m2


tzn konstrukcja dachu tak?

----------


## sylwerson

tak  :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

> tak


a cały dach?

----------


## sylwerson

2200 więźba + 7500 brutto za robociznę dachu na gotowo - z obróbkami 3 kominów, rynnami i 3 oknami dachowymi (130m2 dachu, dachówka ceramiczna)
materiału nie liczę, bo nie wybraliśmy najtańszego jednak

----------


## andrzej27

> 2200 więźba + 7500 brutto za robociznę dachu na gotowo - z obróbkami 3 kominów, rynnami i 3 oknami dachowymi (130m2 dachu, dachówka ceramiczna)
> materiału nie liczę, bo nie wybraliśmy najtańszego jednak


a materiał ile was kosztował?

----------


## sylwerson

jeszcze nic  :smile:  dach pod koniec lipca położą dopiero
na razie wszystko w papierach  :smile:  i częściowo zadatkowane

----------


## andrzej27

> jeszcze nic  dach pod koniec lipca położą dopiero
> na razie wszystko w papierach  i częściowo zadatkowane


a ile szacujesz ssz?

----------


## sylwerson

max. 70000 (materiały+robocizna), ze ściankami działowymi włącznie 
+ okna 20000max (drewniane, trzyszybowe)

----------


## face

same maxy w tym watku :tongue: 

ludzie jak sie ma olej w glowie i checi to sie da  :smile:

----------


## sylwerson

:0 okna mam wycenione dokładnie na 18070zł brutto, ale będą jeszcze nawiewniki - stąd asekurancko podaję 20.000, bo nie wiem, ile to ostatecznie wyniesie

----------


## andrzej27

Stan deweloperski tzn co dokładnie?????????????????????????????

----------


## weronikka1

Musiałam zrezygnować z Promyka ze względu na warunki zabudowy. Kupiliśmy projekt Anatol z Mg Projekt, co o nim sądzicie? Będziemy go budować bez garażu. Tutaj jest link:http://mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/anatol/anatol.php

----------


## ziuta62

Po wielu miesiącach burzliwych dyskusji i otarcia sie o zakup mieszkania, wróciłam do Muratora i już go nie opuszczę tak mi.....Wprawdzie działka jeszcze nie zakupiona, ale jesteśmy tuż, tuż. Czytam ten wątek i utwierdzam się w przekonaniu, że 200 tys na stan surowy zamknięty wystarczy nam w zupełności.
A projekt to WB-3433
http://www.projekty.domow.pl/katalog...ject&Section=1
Mam rację?

----------


## Marza

A ja tak czytam i czytam ... i myślę że na swoje poniższe pytanie odpowiedź brzmi: na jaką by kwotę nie oszczacować budowy, zawsze koszty będą niedoszacowane. 
A pytanie brzmi: *za ile można wybudować dom?* Dom po podłogach 190 m2, garaż jednostanowiskowy w bryle, dom bez balkonów ale z dachem czterospadowym. Materiały napewno nienajdroższe - krajowa średnia półka, wykończeniówka tak samo, na piętrze panele na pewno z tych tańszych.  Cześć prac siłami własnymi, ale bardzo proste prace np. rozłożenie ocieplenia podłogi, pozostałe tzw. systemem gospodarczym.
Czy 1,8 tys.za m2 po podłogach to realne koszty stanu do zamieszkania ?
Obecnie znam cenę okien 10-12 tys ( zależy czy z łukami) oraz robocizny SSO + więżba 32 tys.
Takie oszacowanie potrzebne jest mi do nastawienią się  psychicznie na wielkość kredytu. Liczę na Was.

----------


## ziuta62

Jeśli masz projekt gotowy to go tutaj wklej. Liczysz jakieś 400tys na budowę. Musi wystarczyć. Sprawdż na forum może ktoś w niedalekiej okolicy zaczyna budowę w tym samym czasie i możecie materiały kupować razem-będzie większy rabat.  Pooglądaj dzienniki budowy,wiele prac możecie wykonać sami, nawet tego jeszcze nie wiesz, jak wiele. Dobrze kombinujesz na początek, a to znaczy, że chcesz. A chcieć to móc.

----------


## Marza

Nie mogę wrzucić linka do projektu - mam projekt indywidualny, położenie działki i wjazd od południa  wymusiły taką decyzję. Inspiracją była libra i opałek, tak jak wcześniej pisałam zrezygnowaliśmy z balkonów, kuchnię mamy usytuowaną obok kotłowni, łazienkę też obok kotłowni, łazienkę na górze nad kotłownią, podczas projektowania przemyśleliśmy koszty ewentualnych pionów kanalizacyjnych, aha i taras też nie zabiera zbyt dużej powierzchni domu jakieś 1,5x3 m.
Poza tym 2 lukarny 5 okien połaciowych, schody żelbetowe i strop  monolityczny. Dom po zwenętrznych ma obrys 11,5 X10,6

----------


## andrzej27

> Po wielu miesiącach burzliwych dyskusji i otarcia sie o zakup mieszkania, wróciłam do Muratora i już go nie opuszczę tak mi.....Wprawdzie działka jeszcze nie zakupiona, ale jesteśmy tuż, tuż. Czytam ten wątek i utwierdzam się w przekonaniu, że 200 tys na stan surowy zamknięty wystarczy nam w zupełności.
> A projekt to WB-3433
> http://www.projekty.domow.pl/katalog...ject&Section=1
> Mam rację?


tak duzo na ssz

----------


## ziuta62

Fundament zgodnie z filmikiem zdaje się icopal i nic nie jest w stanie tego zmienić, dość się naczytałam i nie chce mi się kombinować. Sciany z silki/albo 1 warstwa, albo cieńsze+wełna/. Strop z bali, no i  dach nas szarpnie, nie dość,że trochę wydziwiaste te góralskie kształty, to położymy blachodachówkę Decra stratos. Tak co by gonty przypominała. Ta akurat jest droga. I to wszystko z robocizną, bo mąż wchodzi tylko na wykończeniówkę. I tu będą oszczędności.Jeśli 200 to dużo to nic tylko się cieszyć i znaczy, że znajdziemy dobrych budowlańców, chociaż wiem, że od ceny to nie zawsze zależy, ale jednak wybór większy. Choć szczerze powiedziwasz liczę na panów z gór. W końcu to góralski domek jest, szczególnie ten dach nie będzie dla nich problemem.

----------


## jagawe

Marza ja do tej pory wydałem 285 tys. dom wg projektu Dom w winorośli 3. W tej cenie jest wszystko łącznie z meblami. 
Do zrobienia zostało ogrodzenie, trawnik. balustrady i elewacja. 90% robiły ekipy budowlane.

----------


## Marza

Dzięki jagawe.

----------


## andrzej27

Ile ma mkw?

----------


## jagawe

A poniżej masz link do projektu 
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m41a1c1ca87c2a

----------


## sylwerson

> Marza ja do tej pory wydałem 285 tys. dom wg projektu Dom w winorośli 3. W tej cenie jest wszystko łącznie z meblami. 
> Do zrobienia zostało ogrodzenie, trawnik. balustrady i elewacja. 90% robiły ekipy budowlane.


i to jest najlepszy świąteczny news dla tych, którzy chcą zbudować dom

dzięki, jagawe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## andrzej27

> Marza ja do tej pory wydałem 285 tys. dom wg projektu Dom w winorośli 3. W tej cenie jest wszystko łącznie z meblami. 
> Do zrobienia zostało ogrodzenie, trawnik. balustrady i elewacja. 90% robiły ekipy budowlane.


a sam co zrobiłeś?

----------


## sylwerson

my będziemy sami robili ocieplenie, połozymy płytki na całej podłodze, pomalujemy go, zrobimy drzwi wewn. (kupię sosnowe i pomaluję)


resztę muszą ekipy

----------


## jagawe

Andrzej sam wykonałem instalację elektryczną, tv, alarmową, rozłożyłem styropian po podłogach, ułożyłem wełnę na poddaszu (płyty karton gips układała ekipa budowlana), ociepliłem budynek styropianem i założyłem kafle w kotłowni i pomalowałem. 
Zaznaczam że nie używałem najtańszych materiałów. Raczej takich średnich, np. rury uponor a kotłownia zrobiona w miedzi, pompy energooszczędne grundfos, dom z Ytonga PP2, dachówka Roben, okna pięciokomorowe w kolorze złoty dąb z okuciami wink haus, dach jest cały deskowany i pokryty papą.
Miałem praktycznie od początku budowy jeden skład budowlany , rabat na niektóre materiały do 50%.

----------


## Conrad&Beata

a może napiszecie coś o schodach jak zrobić tanio ażurowe schody, ja myślę o stalowej konstrukcji, która sam wyspawam, jedna belka na środku i na to trep, ten metalowy stelarz chce czymś odłożyć plyta osb później regips (nie wiem czy to sie sprawdzi) ewentualnie drewnem, ale to duzo zabawy chodź mam znajomego stolarza. Jakie wy macie patenty na schody, bo firmy poniżej 5 cyfrowej kwoty nie chcą w ogóle rozmawiać.

----------


## Renatamama3

Mój domek z archonu morelki do tej pory bez działki porotherm winerberger dachówka ruppeceramika Rubin 13 V, okna oknoplus thermo złoty dąb .Tynki cementowo wapienne ,wylewki,elektryka ,hydraulika , ocieplone poddasze płyty gipsowe czekają w garażu mamy kafle do dolnej łazienki ,mamy kafle na ściane do górnej ,mamy płytki do garażu i wanne i 2 umywalki i jeden kibelek ze stelażem ,mamy panele na całą górę koszt 212 tys .Mamy kanalizację ,wodę i prąd dociągnięty do domku.

----------


## gkeb

Długi ten wątek i ciężko go przebrnąć tak od razu. Do tego kilka osobistych wycieczek niesprzyjających czytaniu. No ale cóż, jakoś się udało. Wątek jest o tyle interesujący iż przymierzam sie do budowy małego domku, który ma być ekonomiczny w budowie. Nawet zacząłem pisać cos na kształt dziennika. Obecnie jestem na etapie wstępnych przemyśleń i jeszcze nie mam projektu. Postanowiliśmy robić projekt indywidualny by go maksymalnie dopasować pod nasze potrzeby i możliwości. Jestem ciekaw co myślicie o takiej koncepcji. Gdzie jeszcze mogę szukać oszczędności na tym etapie?
Link do dziennika -> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...29-ekonomiczny

----------


## wkwb

SSZ za 200 tys można zbudować bez jakiegokolwiek problemu, napinania się i pracy własnej (poza oczywiście formalnościami i nadzorem inwestorskim).

Nas SSO z dachówką i rynnami za budynek 90 m2 PUM + garaż 1st + poddasze ok. 40 m2 (h>1,9) wyniósł 130 tys (w tym wszystkie formalności i koszty dodatkowe typu blaszak, ogrodzenie tymczas., papierologia, studnia własna itp). Okna (dobre plastiki) - już zamówione - do tego pokosztują ok. 12 tys, drzwi zewn. (drewno) z robocizną cirka 4 tys, brama garaż. (Normstahl) z robocizną ok. 5 tys, drzwi do kotłowni jakieś pewnie 1 tys - razem SSZ wyniesie nas 152 tys. Jak byśmy lepiej pilnowali kosztów, moglibyśmy zejść z tego jeszcze myślę nawet z 10-12 tys, parę razy kupowaliśmy "na gorąco", bez targowania się i sprawdzania jakie ceny u konkurencji. Wszystko robione przez ekipy, rachunki normalnie na 7/8% (część robiona w 2010), żadnych prowizorek ani oszczędności na materiałach.

Licząc na powierzchnię mieszkalną koszt SSZ wynosi u nas 1169 zł/m2.

----------


## andrzej27

planuje zbudować dom mysle o stanie ssz i wykonczyc parter do zamieszkania zna cie jakiś projekt który by sie zmieściłw tej kwocie???????????????????????????????????

----------


## dareczka_84

witam
mam pytanie
mam dom ok 80 mk, chcę go rozudować, a raczej wyburzyć go do fundamentów i postawić nowe ściany. w projekcie po rozbudowie będzie miał 173 mk. prąd jest, woda i szambo też. jestem na etapie rozbiórki :bash: , sami rozbieramy. teraz mam 200 tys na budowe, będziemy budować systemem gospodarczym. aha elektryka mamy znajomego, zawsze to taniej bedzie,Czy ta kwota wystarczy na budowę i wykończenie(nie mam w planach wszystkich pomieszczeń wykończać ale tylko podstawowe-kuchnie i łazienki 2 i 2 pokoje)? panele, płytki sami będziemy kłaść, malowanie też sami.

----------


## bowess

*andrzej27* jest trochę "ekonomicznych" projektów. To zależy, co byś chciał w tym domu mieć (ile sypialni, garaż, jaka kotłownia). Osobiście znam swój projekt - Kokosz Eko i jego wersję bazową - Kokosz, który jest jeszcze tańszy w budowie (mniej okien dachowych, trochę mniejsze przeszklenia, minimalnie mniejszy metraż ale dwa kominy, bo Kokosz Eko ma rekuperację, a Kokosz grawitacyjną). Dom bez garażu, dobry do odłożenia wykończeń poddasza, bo na dole ma naprawdę wygodną łazienkę i dwie sypialnie - niewielkie, ale wystarczające dla rodziny 2+1 lub 2+ małe 2.
http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...359_opisogolny
http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...907_opisogolny
Swego czasu rozważaliśmy jeszcze dość podobny projekt z z500 - z12. Też niezły do etapowania wykończeń.
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z12,Proje...w,budowie.html

*dareczka_84* za mało danych. Zależnie od skomplikowania bryły, dachu, projektowanych okien, mnóstwa detali instalacyjnych, 200 tys. przy domu o tej powierzchni może wystarczyć na trochę wykończeń, sam stan surowy zamknięty, a czasem i na stan surowy otwarty zabraknie.

----------


## wkwb

andrzej27, ja Ci od razu mówię, żebyś potem się nie zdziwił, będzie ciężko to zrobić, żeby to miało ręce i nogi. Da się, ale będzie naprawdę ciężko dopiąć kosztorys na 200k PLN, żeby zamieszkać na parterze. Być może Z12 podlinkowany przez bowess da radę tak zrobić, bardzo na wszystkim oszczędzając i uważając na koszty; pozostałe 2 projekty - wg mnie to nierealne.

dareczka_84, uważam, że nawet jeśli 100% robocizny będzie za darmo, to będzie trudno dopiąć to w 200k PLN przy takim metrażu i założeniu wykończenia 2 łazienek i 2 sypialni (bo rozumiem, że też wypadałoby oprócz kuchni zrobić jakiś salon, pewnie garaż, uprzątnąć i jakoś minimalnie chociaż zagospodarować teren po budowie itd). Ewentualnie, BYĆ MOŻE jakimś fartem to domkniecie, jeśli pójdziecie na bardzo grube oszczędności typu na dachu papa, gołe tynki na zewnątrz, super mega najtańsze meble kuchenne z BRW itp.

----------


## bowess

Zależnie od lokalnych stawek robocizny i położenia placu budowy (koszty dostaw) zamieszkanie na parterze prostego i niedużego domu za 200 tys. może wymagać ciężkich kombinacji i dużego nakładu pracy ale też wcale nie musi. Kokosza uważam również za realnego, bo ma kosztorys netto na 201 tys. a na parterze jest tylko o 4m2 większy od z12. Wykończenie poddasza to zależnie od standardu jakieś 20-30tys. (zakładam, że do zamieszkania na parterze poddasze będzie kompletnie docieplone ale jeszcze bez regipsów i innych okładzin). Pozostaje jakieś 10 tys. z kawałkiem, które można dołożyć wkładając własną robociznę, stosując tańsze materiały, ostro się targując albo z bieżących przychodów, a to już moim zdaniem nie będzie jakieś wybitnie trudne zadanie.

W z12 dołożyłabym okna w ścianach szczytowych poddasza - jedno okno połaciowe na pokój, jak jest w przypadku dwóch sypialni, wydaje mi się trochę za mało.

----------


## andrzej27

szukam takiego projektu 120-140mkw bez piwnicy dach dwuspadowy dodam że jestem stolarzem schody drzwi listwy parapaty wykonam sam

----------


## minki

> szukam takiego projektu 120-140mkw bez piwnicy dach dwuspadowy dodam że jestem stolarzem schody drzwi listwy parapaty wykonam sam


w-49.12

----------


## ziuta62

Parterowy http://pprojekt.pl/projekt1008-meus.html, piękny salon z pustką, coś dla stolarza dużo drzewa wyeksponowane

----------


## adamfcb

http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...77,lustro.html

----------


## andrzej27

ssz myśle ze dam rade w 100tys

----------


## andrzej27

> Długi ten wątek i ciężko go przebrnąć tak od razu. Do tego kilka osobistych wycieczek niesprzyjających czytaniu. No ale cóż, jakoś się udało. Wątek jest o tyle interesujący iż przymierzam sie do budowy małego domku, który ma być ekonomiczny w budowie. Nawet zacząłem pisać cos na kształt dziennika. Obecnie jestem na etapie wstępnych przemyśleń i jeszcze nie mam projektu. Postanowiliśmy robić projekt indywidualny by go maksymalnie dopasować pod nasze potrzeby i możliwości. Jestem ciekaw co myślicie o takiej koncepcji. Gdzie jeszcze mogę szukać oszczędności na tym etapie?
> Link do dziennika -> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...29-ekonomiczny


jesteś?

----------


## gkeb

No jestem, a co?

----------


## andrzej27

> Parterowy http://pprojekt.pl/projekt1008-meus.html, piękny salon z pustką, coś dla stolarza dużo drzewa wyeksponowane


a ty już budujesz?

----------


## andrzej27

> Zależnie od lokalnych stawek robocizny i położenia placu budowy (koszty dostaw) zamieszkanie na parterze prostego i niedużego domu za 200 tys. może wymagać ciężkich kombinacji i dużego nakładu pracy ale też wcale nie musi. Kokosza uważam również za realnego, bo ma kosztorys netto na 201 tys. a na parterze jest tylko o 4m2 większy od z12. Wykończenie poddasza to zależnie od standardu jakieś 20-30tys. (zakładam, że do zamieszkania na parterze poddasze będzie kompletnie docieplone ale jeszcze bez regipsów i innych okładzin). Pozostaje jakieś 10 tys. z kawałkiem, które można dołożyć wkładając własną robociznę, stosując tańsze materiały, ostro się targując albo z bieżących przychodów, a to już moim zdaniem nie będzie jakieś wybitnie trudne zadanie.
> 
> W z12 dołożyłabym okna w ścianach szczytowych poddasza - jedno okno połaciowe na pokój, jak jest w przypadku dwóch sypialni, wydaje mi się trochę za mało.


jesteś?

----------


## ziuta62

Właśnie jestem po oszustwie sprzedającego działkę. Mało brakowało, a stracilabym kupę kasy za gniota bez pozwolenia na budowę.

----------


## viola1

Witam serdecznie. Jesteśmy z mężem swieżo po 40-stce. Od ponad 5 lat marzę o wybudowaniu małego domu pod miastem i ciągle udaje się mojemu mężowi odwieść mnie od tego zamiaru. Powodem jest niepewność, że podołamy wyzwaniu i że wystarczy nam środków. Stąd moje pytanie w tym temacie - mamy własne M w stolicy Warmii i Mazur o wartości ok.240-255 tys. Córka już dorosła, na własnym utrzymaniu. Nie posiadamy auta, żadnych kredytów itp. obciążeń. W naszym M - mąż samodzielnie wymieniał wszystkie okna, drzwi, układał boazerię (gdyż jesteśmy miłośnikami drewna i "stylu skandynawsko-rustykalnego"). Ja z kolei lubię załatwiać formalności, planować, wyszukiwać i dokonywać zakupów budowlanych. Jesteśmy miłośnikami wsi, spokojnego i ekologicznego stylu życia i nie mamy wielkich potrzeb i oczekiwań na przyszłość. Nie posiadamy jeszcze działki budowlanej, ale przy samej granicy miasta są dostępne interesujące tereny budowlane w cenie 40-50 tys. za 700m2 ziemii z położonymi obok  mediami : prądem, wodą i zgodą na szambo (kanalizacja w planie). Dojazd do pracy i marketu oraz innych niezbędnych placówek autobusem miejskim lub busem zajmuje 15 minut . Mankamentem naszym są dochody - łącznie 3.500 zł/mc. Jednak Kapitałem jest nasze gotowe do sprzedaży mieszkanie w atrakcyjnym punkcie. Chcielibyśmy wybudować domek dla 2 osób -  http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...cza,84,1,0.htm lub podobny. Proszę o realną ocenę, czy przy kredycie na zakup działki, mamy szansę zmieścić się w kosztach budowy z kapitałem ze sprzedaży mieszkania? Chcielibyśmy zastosować rekuperator z odzyskiem ciepła oraz ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne / zainstalować kocioł na ekogroszek i jeśli by się udało system solarny do podgrzewania wody . Czy mamy jakieś szanse na realizację tego przedsięwzięcia?Czy jest to jednak porywanie się z motyką na księżyc?

----------


## Zielony ogród

my bylismy w takiej samej sytuacji - po czterdziestce, dziecko sie wyprowadziło. wybudowalismy domek ponad 90m2 za jakieś 220tys., wszystko wykonywały firmy, bo mój m.ma dwie lewe do takich spraw. więc mysle że jak najbardziej macie szansę. w przypadku małego domku zastanówcie sie nad ogrzewaniem elektrycznym, policzcie dobrze, bo wydaje mi sie, ze jakakolwiek kotłownia po podliczeniu inwestycji i eksploatacji będzie drozsza niz elektryczne (kable w podłodze).
życie we dwójke na wsi ma sens, podczas gdy w bloku... nie wyobrazam juz sobie powrotu.

----------


## bowess

*andrzej27* jestem bardzo często, ale rzadko wtedy, kiedy ty, więc po prostu pisz, o co chodzi. Ja odpiszę, a ty sobie przeczytasz i nie trzeba będzie czekać na okazję, kiedy "jesteśmy" jednocześnie.

*ziuta62* na pociechę powiem ci, że gdybyśmy my kupili pierwszą rozważaną działkę, to do tej pory kombinowalibyśmy kolejne metry sześcienne ziemi, żeby trochę podnieść teren dawnego stawiska, kupując drugą w ogródku słuchalibyśmy szumów i buczenia z transformatora, trzecia i czwarta w sumie ok, ale z wjazdem od południowego wschodu. Piąta jest nasza, a licząc działki z rozpoczętymi budowami, bo i takie braliśmy pod uwagę, to w zasadzie siódma.  :smile:  Nie jest podmokła, nic nie buczy, wjazd mamy z północnego wschodu, zbudowaliśmy wedle własnego wyboru. Szukaj dalej, będą lepsze.

*viola1* plan jest jak najbardziej realny, bo pieniądze ze sprzedaży mieszkania powinny wystarczyć na działkę, budowę domku tej wielkości i być może jeszcze trochę nowych mebli przy systemie gospodarczym i jakimś wkładzie własnym - np. w wykończeniówkę. Postarajcie się kupić działkę w tym roku, zacznijcie ją spłacać, przygotujcie teren (może z bieżących dochodów uda się zrobić też ogrodzenie, postawić jakieś zaplecze budowy - blaszak, solidną altankę). W międzyczasie mieszkanie do sprzedaży, bo nie wiadomo, jak szybko znajdzie się chętny. Znajomi sprzedali większy, niewygodny już dla nich dom, wynajęli malutkie mieszkanie i w jeden sezon wybudowali sobie piękną parterówkę. Koszty wynajmu mieli nieduże, a dysponowali gotówką ze sprzedaży w sposób dowolny, bez czekania na transze, wizyt przedstawicieli banku, udowadniania wszelkich wydatków.

Kwestie inne. Rozważcie dokładnie sposób ogrzewania. Moim zdaniem do prądu zupełnie nie pasuje jako alternatywa ekogroszek. Do ekogroszku potrzebna byłaby wodna instalacja CO no i spora kotłownia. Skoro już jestem przy kotłowni, to akurat  pomieszczenie gospodarcze byłoby bardzo przydatne, bo nawet w małym domku dobrze jest mieć miejsce na szczotki, podręczny zestaw narzędzi, czy co tam sobie ktoś chce, potrzebuje. Solary dla dwóch osób to na razie duży wydatek, więc i opłacalność niewielka, ale czemu nie - wszystko do rozważenia i policzenia, zwłaszcza, że będzie gotówka, a później mogą być niższe koszty utrzymania (do dokładnego sprawdzenia - zależnie od kosztów pracy tej instalacji, jej serwisu i waszego zużycia wody różnie to może wyjść). No i też kotłownia przydatna na całe zaplecze solarne z baniakiem na wodę. Wygląda to mniej więcej tak: http://www.hewalex.pl/public/images/...329_074029.png i jest już troszkę trudno upchnąć estetycznie te bebeszki w jakiejś części łazienki czy kuchni.
Sam projekt ładny i niedrogi, ale nie wiem, czy zwróciłaś uwagę, że jest to szkieletowiec. Czy taki planujecie? Jest to dom z wejściem od południa i tarasem na zachód (tak ustawiony byłby najbardziej słoneczny), ale ma też 3 spore okna na północ, przez które będzie umykać ciepło. W opisie nie ma nic o proponowanym systemie ogrzewania. Pod konkretną działkę na pewno da się dobrać projekt do zbudowania za 200 tys. - polecam jednak traki z wydzielonym pomieszczeniem gospodarczym.

Najsłabszym punktem jest na razie niechęć małżonka do budowy. Dużo łatwiej jest we dwójkę. U nas też ja byłam i jestem od formalności, papierów, szukania i nadzorowania nielicznych w naszym przypadku fachowców, ale z pełnym poparciem męża, który z kolei działa fizycznie, jak już jest plan roboty i kupiony materiał. Fakt, że mając gotówkę nie trzeba jakoś wybitnie zasuwać przy budowie, ale fajnie jest, gdy decyzje podejmuje się wspólnie, zwłaszcza takie, które wiążą się z dużym wydatkiem lub mogą wpływać na wygodę użytkowania domu, bo gdy zdecyduje jedna osoba jest duże prawdopodobieństwo na krytykę lub narzekanie ze strony drugiej.

----------


## viola1

*Zielony Ogród*Dziękuję za pocieszającą odpowiedź  :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że mąż wreszcie ulegnie moim prośbom i że zabierzemy się za realizację planów. Ciekawi mnie też koszt utrzymania Państwa domu, bo moje mieszkanie z funduszem rem. z okazji ocieplenia budynku będzie nas kosztować przez następne 10 lat conajmniej 10 tys. rocznie  :sad: 

*bowwes* Również dziękuję za bardzo szczegółową odpowiedź - w moim poście zawarłam dość chaotycznie plany i zamierzenia odnoście ogrzewania - każde pasowało do innego projektu. Projekt z Muratora podoba mi się i uważam, że można zaufać bardziej budownictwu szkieletowemu wykorzystując zamiast płyt OSB - płyty mfp http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/w...nia_67298.html
Wówczas pom. gospodarcze usytuowane byłoby od północy. 


Jednak najbardziej odpowiadał mi projekt 
http://projekty.gratka.pl/projekt-do...,idp,4943.html - ja ustawiłabym dom chętnie wejściem od wschodu i tarasem od południa, ale zgodnie z projektem może być też taras od wschodu - więcej światła niż od zachodu (zimą).

Co do ogrzewania - znajomi mają właśnie podłączone podłogowe do kotła - w salonie i sprawdza się. Być może przy małym metrażu faktycznie byłoby nieekonomiczne tak jak koszt solarów. Jednak zachęca mnie dopłata z funduszu środowiska  no i ekologia,zwłaszcza że podpisaliśmy konwencję :
http://www.ekoenergia.polska-droga.p...j-energii.html
Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedzi - teraz mam dość pozytywny impuls do dalszych działań i więcej argumentów do przekonania męża  :smile:  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bowess

Nasz dom - 107m2 użytkowej, 120m2 po podłogach na podstawie danych z pierwszego sezonu grzewczego wyszedł jakieś 6 tys. rocznie, ale z racji nieukończonych wówczas paru istotnych elementów i fakt, że pierwszy sezon podobno wymaga więcej grzania,  liczymy na to, że jeszcze zejdziemy z tej kwoty. Policzyłam w tym ogrzewanie, wodę i ścieki, prąd, wywóz śmieci i podatki.

----------


## viola1

Tak myślałam - dlatego ciągle nie mogę porzucić myśli o przeniesieniu się z M w 15 rodzinnym bloku z cegły do własnego małego domku z małym ogrodem  :smile: 
Dziękuję raz jeszcze.

----------


## bowess

Jeżeli interesują cię rozwiązania eko, to gotowe projekty tego typu ma Archeton. Nasz jest właśnie z tej kolekcji. W projekcie są uwzględnione panele słoneczne, podłogówka, wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła, opcja pompy ciepła i grube docieplenia. Trochę to jednak kosztuje. Dla porównania projekt Modrzyk i Modrzyk Eko:
http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...498_opisogolny
http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...924_opisogolny
Około 30 tys. różnicy w kosztorysach netto.
Sosenka fajna, ale wolałabym jednak choćby malutką sypialnię na parterze

----------


## dr_au

*viola1* - nie chcę się mądrzyć, bo ze mnie ciągle "budowlaniec teoretyk", mam też nieco inne uwarunkowania życiowe i finansowe, ale:

- poszukaj sobie wątków o rekuperacji - wynika z nich koniec końców, że jest ona "nie dla oszczędności a dla komfortu". Koszt wykonania instalacji jest znaczny, a przy planowanym małym domu oszczędność prawdopodobnie dyskusyjna.
- kilka osób ma dobrze ocieplone małe domy + elektryczne ogrzewanie podłogowe i sobie chwali. Zaletą jest bardzo niski koszt instalacji i praktyczna bezobsługowość.  Myślę, że dobrym rozwiązaniem mogłoby być zrobienie kominka np. z DGP (żeby dogrzać też sypialnie), a uzupełniająco stosować elektryczne podłogowe w II taryfie. Powinno być tanio.
- opłacalność solarów jest dyskusyjna i tak naprawdę zależy od zużycia ciepłej wody. Zobacz ile zużywacie teraz i oblicz ile będzę kosztowało podgrzanie tego nowoczesnym ogrzewaczem elektrycznym (dane są do znalezienia w sieci). Jeżeli lubicie się pluskać (ja lubię i bez 0,5 h rano pod prysznicem dnia nie uważam za rozpoczęty), a alternatywą jest grzanie wody prądem, solary mogą mieć sens.
- dosyć typowe jest, że koszty utrzymania domu w przeliczeniu na m2 są niższe, niż koszty utrzymania mieszkania. Różnica może być 2-3 krotna nawet przy porównaniu do nowego budownictwa, a więc przy podobnym, a nawet ciut większym metrażu skompensuje nawet nieco droższą metodę ogrzewania.
- wielkość domu odczuwa się nieco inaczej, niż wielkość mieszkania. Dom 55 m2 będzie subiektywnie odbierany jako bardzo mały, nawet dla dwóch osób. Przy tym budżecie, szczególnie jeżeli możecie coś zrobić samemu, myślę że jest szansa zmieścić się z prostym parterowym domem 70-80 m2 z sensowną rezerwą. Tak przynajmniej wynika z doświadczeń forumowiczów i jakichś analizowanych przeze mnie kosztorysów. Będzie dużo wygodniej.
- domy w technologii szkieletowej znacznie trudniej sprzedać, mają też na rynku wtórnym wyraźnie niższe ceny. Ponieważ może się zdarzyć, że będziecie chcieli dom sprzedać, warto wziąć to pod uwagę. Co do tego co tańsze/droższe w budowie, nie podejmuję się dyskutować.

Co do budowy. Bierz poprawkę, że znalezienie dobrej działki może potrwać (zazwyczaj trwa i naprawdę warto poświęcić na to czas). Więc sprzedawanie mieszkania licząc na kupno bliżej nieokreślonej działki może oznaczać, że długo będziecie się męczyć w czymś wynajętym. Chyba naprawdę najwygodniej byłoby sfinansować zakup działki z kredytu. Problemem może być za mała kwota na kredyt hipoteczny (zazwyczaj minimum to jakieś 80-100 tyś.). Kredyt konsumpcyjny przy dopiętym budżecie raczej będzie zbyt drogi. Będąc na Twoim miejscu zastanowiłbym się więc nad następująca kombinacją:

- kredyt hipoteczny na działkę + początek budowy (np. 80 tyś.). Powinno wystarczyć na działkę, stan 0 i trochę materiałów na dalszy ciąg. Ze względu na prawdopodobieństwo przyspieszonej spłaty brałbym kredyt w złotówkach. Koszt raty w takim układzie i okresie finansowania 25 lat powinien wynieść około 500 zł/mc. 
- w tym czasie można spokojnie sprzedawać mieszkanie. Jak się chce cenę w górnych granicach ofert rynkowych czas sprzedaży może wynieść kilka miesięcy i więcej, w zależności od lokalnego rynku nieruchomości. Kto szybko sprzedaje, ten tanio sprzedaje, dobrze więc nie mieć presji na sprzedaż.
- w ten sposób masz środki na sfinansowanie budowy + kredyt, któremu powinnaś podołać nawet przy najgorszym obrocie spraw. Kredyt daje rezerwę i pozwala na spokojne prowadzenie budowy. Przy tej wielkości domu całość powinna się jednak zamknąć w kwocie, którą podałaś, nawet uwzględniając koszty dodatkowe (prowizje, najem, przeprowadzki).

Całość wymaga dyscypliny i pilnowania się, żeby pieniądze się nie rozeszły, ale na ilę mogę stwierdzić, jest realizowalna.

----------


## dareczka_84

dzięki za odpisanie....musze dokładnie poszukać gdzie się najlepiej opłaca zakupić materiały i poszukać dobrej i w miare taniej ekipy

----------


## Zielony ogród

> *viola1* - nie chcę się mądrzyć, bo ze mnie ciągle "budowlaniec teoretyk", mam też nieco inne uwarunkowania życiowe i finansowe, ale:
> 
> - poszukaj sobie wątków o rekuperacji - wynika z nich koniec końców, że jest ona "nie dla oszczędności a dla komfortu". Koszt wykonania instalacji jest znaczny, a przy planowanym małym domu oszczędność prawdopodobnie dyskusyjna.
> - kilka osób ma dobrze ocieplone małe domy + elektryczne ogrzewanie podłogowe i sobie chwali. Zaletą jest bardzo niski koszt instalacji i praktyczna bezobsługowość.  Myślę, że dobrym rozwiązaniem mogłoby być zrobienie kominka np. z DGP (żeby dogrzać też sypialnie), a uzupełniająco stosować elektryczne podłogowe w II taryfie. Powinno być tanio.
> - opłacalność solarów jest dyskusyjna i tak naprawdę zależy od zużycia ciepłej wody. Zobacz ile zużywacie teraz i oblicz ile będzę kosztowało podgrzanie tego nowoczesnym ogrzewaczem elektrycznym (dane są do znalezienia w sieci). Jeżeli lubicie się pluskać (ja lubię i bez 0,5 h rano pod prysznicem dnia nie uważam za rozpoczęty), a alternatywą jest grzanie wody prądem, solary mogą mieć sens.
> ..........................


dokładnie do takich wniosków doszłam po zmudnych obliczeniach dwa lata temu.
chciałam wszystko - solary, rekuperator, pompe ciepła i nie wiadomo co tam jeszcze, bo pisza o tym w czasopismach. Ale jako że w pracy często wykonuję analizy, tak i tu sobie nie odpusciłam. Jednak najtańsze w dłuższym okresie czasu (ja liczyłam 10-15 lat) jest to, co najprostsze. Cała reszta to przerost formy nad treścią...szczególnie jeżeli płacimy za to z kredytu, co jest bardzo ważne. I działanie psychologiczne - dużo przyjemniej jest płacić rachunek do elektrowni za konkretne aktualne zużycie prądu niz ratę kredytu za coś, co kupiłam dawno temu....Mam więc taniutką instalację ogrzewania elektrycznego bez kredytu, zamiast płacić raty za pompe ciepła płace za prąd, a jak mi nie starczy na prąd, to po prostu zaczne oszczędzać na ogrzewaniu, lepsze to niz czekanie na komornika za niespłaconą pompe ciepła.

----------


## viola1

*bowess* Dziękuję za propozycje projektów, muszę je dokładnie przeanalizować. 

*dr_au* Bardzo dużo dobrych rad - dzięki , wszystko rozsądne i do rozważenia. Muszę wszystko przekalkulować i całość może skłoni też męża do podjęcia decyzji.

Co do rekuperatora - moja kuzunka na północy Niemiec ma zainstalowany od ok. 20 lat i w związku z tym bardzo mnie to zachęcało - bo zużycie ogrzewania mają minimalne. 
*Zielony-ogród* Racja, że masowe propagowanie rozwiązań ekologicznego pozyskiwania energii działa bardzo na chęci potencjalnych chętnych do budowy własnego domu. Jednak często wychodzi na to, że trzeba płacić za ideę ekologii, przy niewielkim zysku własnym. Popieram zatem ogrzewanie elektryczne - na razie na to jako tako nas stać. Jeśli jednak podniosą w Polsce opłaty za elektryczność - trzeba będzie coś zmienić, tak jak było z opałem olejowym czy gazowym. 
W każdym razie liczę na to, że uda nam się zmieścić w kwocie 200-240 tys. na dom, a działka będzie opłacona z kredytu. Nie mogę pozwolić sobie na to, żeby brać tak duży kredyt (na dom i na działkę), a potem sprzedać mieszkanie . 
Dziękuję za wszystkie rady i pozdrawiam serdecznie z Olsztyna.

----------


## bitter

Witam

Pierwszy dom jaki wybudowałem kosztował mnie grubo ponad 3 razy tyle ile w temacie tego wątku  :wink:  i do tego nie jest jeszcze skończony. Pierwszy dom zbudowałem marzeniami, musiał mieć wszystko co chciałem, balkony wykusze garaż w bryle użytkowe poddasze ... no i ma. Niestety mocno przeliczyłem się z kosztami. Dom sprzedałem i będę zaraz budował drugi http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...e,1951,1,0.htm,. Tym razem zmierzyłem siły na zamiary. Jeżeli ktoś chce mieć tani dom to polecam ten projekt. Nie jest może najtańszy ale łączy w sobie niższą cenę z super funkcjonalnością (przynajmniej jak dla mnie). Ma wystarczający salon, jadalnię i kuchnię oraz oddzieloną strefę nocną. Będzie w nim trochę przeróbek co podroży całość (dachówka ceramiczna, wykusz powiększający jadalnie, nachylenie dachu 30 st zamiana pokoju z pomieszczeniem gosp (większe pomieszczenie kosztem sporadycznie używanego pokoju gościnnego), ogrzewanie podłogowe na całości, lepsze ocieplenie  i lepsze okna. Te zmiany na pewną wpłyną niekorzystnie na cenę ale też nie zamierzam zmieścić się w kwocie 200 tys ale też oszczędzić na ogrzewaniu. Choć może stan deweloperski da radę (tak wyliczone jest w kosztorysie netto). 
Uznałem, że tani dom nie może zawierać:

1. garażu w bryle budynku - to koszt od 30 do 50  tys!!
2. Dużych pokoi - po co komu sypialnia 30m2?
3. Pokoi "na przyszłość" - jak przyjdzie się komuś przespać to na kupie albo na strychu  :wink: , jak dom się okaże za mały to go sprzedam i wybuduję większy
4. Dużego salonu bo "gdzie się goście pomieszczą"
5. Drogich systemów grzewczych (pompa, drogie piece CO, kominek z płaszczem) - tak mały dom da się ogrzać prądem
6. Musi się zmieścić w 100m2 - każdy metr to KASA, więcej sprzątania, grzania
7. Działka maks 800m - wolę mieć ładnie zagospodarowane nawet 500m niż 2 tys tylko z trawnikiem bo nie stać mnie będzie na rośliny
8. Miał być dwuspadowy dach ale niestety nie znalazłem gotowego projektu z wnętrzem dla mnie odpowiednim i takim dachem - trudno tu przepłaciłem

----------


## Boniex

Witam 
W nawiązaniu do tematu, wydaje mi sie ,że marzenia są po to żeby je spełniać a wiara przenosi góry. Z tego co piszecie mieszkacie z rodzicami, zawsze mniejsze koszty. Starajcie sie na poczatek szukać działki. Jest allegro, można poszukac również samemu jeżdząc w weekendy gdy wiekszość ludzi jest w domu i Wy macie czas. Jest jeszcze wielu rolników którzy maja swoje pole orne lub pastwiska. Można trafić na okazję jezeli bedziecie szukali systematycznie i zaangazowaniem, wieszanie ogłoszeń pytanie od drzwi do drzwi na pewno traficie nawet za 10-20 tyś. Nie zniechęcajcie się tym ,że jakis handlarz wystawia na allegro 12 arów na 80tys on szukając długo kupił hektar za tą cenę. Zawsze jak bedziecie mieli numer działki lub nazwisko właściciela możecie udac sie do Sądu po wypiś z ksiąg wieczystch. Bedzie dział czwarty gdzie widoczna jest wolność działki od wszelkich zadłużeń. Można udac się równiez do urzędu gminy po inne informacje. Nawet jesli budowa bedzie trwała u Was 5 lat to się wybudujecie.Ważne żeby za nic nie przepłacać . Cena cenie nie równa . Koparka 80 zł/godzine, kolegi kolega 5 zł za metr pustak 4,15 / 3 zł ten sam Musicie kalkulowac dzwonić pisać i wierzyć a się uda

----------


## Zielony ogród

opłaty za elektryczność na pewno będą podnosić, ale zawsze to jest tak, że podnoszą wszystko - jak prąd, to i olej, i gaz, i drewno i węgiel. Prąd ma pewnie jakąś przyszłość, bo powstają elektrownie wiatrowe, pewnie w końcu atomowe przeforsują; drewno też - zawsze odrośnie, a węgla, gazu i ropy będzie tylko mniej, nigdy wiecej.

----------


## bitter

Policzyłem wstępnie koszt mojego 100m kw. z drewnianym stropem. Fakt, że dach nie jest najtańszy ale dom do stanu deweloperskiego wyniesie mnie delikatnie licząc 225 tys. A gdzie dodatkowe 100 tys co najmniej na wykończenie (farby, glazura, biały montaż, lampy wyłączniki, nie wspominając o ogrodzie bramie kostce i milionach innych rzeczy). Jak tu się zmieścić w 2 stówach?
Dla jasności mniej więcej ceny z materiałem
Dach - 60 tys
Fundamenty, mury, podciągi, posadzki - 65 tys
Okna - 20 tys
Tynki 10 tys
Hydraulika - 20 tys
Elektryka 10 tys
Wentylacja 10 tys
Elewacja i ocieplenie 10 tys
Ocieplenie stropu 5 tys
Kominek 5 tys
Kierownik plus architekt 10 tys
Razem 225

Nie wliczyłem tutaj kosztów przygotowania działki czyli geodety, wodociągów enei, gazu jakiegoś może odwodnienia, odprowadzenia deszczówki itp a to są jeszcze grube tysiące.

----------


## dr_au

*bitter* - to nieco poniżej kosztów podawanych jako orientacyjny koszt budowy na stronach muratora. Podają tam koszt 198 tyś. *netto* za stan bez tynków wewnętrznych i wylewek, czyli mniej niż stan deweloperski. Co do wykończenia wewnątrz - da się oczywiście taniej, jest to raczej kwestia oczekiwanego standardu.

----------


## bowess

Róże w ogrodzie to ciekawy projekt, ale do zamieszkania raczej za 300 niż 200tys. Rozkład rzeczywiście przyjemny, ale domek robi się rozłożysty i trzeba całość przykryć nieco łamanym dachem. Po dwa okna w sypialniach uważam za niepotrzebne i utrudniające umeblowanie, a gdy te mniejsze miałyby być północne, to jeszcze generujące straty energetyczne. Czym będzie ogrzewany dom? Czy tak duża kotłownia/graciarnia rzeczywiście jest potrzebna?

----------


## bitter

Dom będzie ogrzewany prądem. Wiem, że bryła nie jest idealna bo nie ma prostego kształtu ale zależało mi na domu z dokładnie takim rozmieszczeniem pomieszczeń bo uważam je za bardzo praktyczne. Co do kotłowni to wyobraź sobie, że robię jeszcze większą zamieniając miejscami narożny pokój od tyłu budynku z kotłownią. Może to dziwne ale chyba większość budujących domy zapomina o tym ważnym pomieszczeniu. Gdzieś muszę trzymać mopa, pralkę, suszyć pranie, może trzymać wózek dla dziecka, trochę drewna do kominka żeby zimą nie biegać co chwilę na dwór do drewutni, jakiś regał na kompoty i przetwory z ogrodu (uwielbiam domowe wyroby i sam je robię co jest jeszcze dziwniejsze pewnie bo jestem facetem  :wink: .  Ponieważ źródłem ogrzewania będzie kocioł elektryczny kotłownia będzie czystym pomieszczeniem i mogę tam swobodnie sobie i trzymać spożywcze rzeczy i pranie powiesić. Jest jeszcze jedno za przeniesieniem tych pomieszczeń, chcemy aby sypialnia była jak najdalej od pokoju dzieci ze zrozumiałych względów  :wink: 

Co do okien od północy to rzeczywiście problem. Mocno się nad tym zastanawiam ale po przeniesieniu tych pomieszczeń pokój na miejscu dawnej kotłowni będzie miał okno tylko od północy no i dzieci chcą mieć wyjścia na ogród ze swoich pokoi latem. Cóż albo rybka albo akwarium.

----------


## coperek

źle liczysz bitter, tak na szybko bo nie chce mi się grzebać w papierach:
- wszystkie okna (z trzema szybami i to nie mało ich - projekt  http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...870_opisogolny ) - ~11,5kPLN (z montażem)
- dach z robocizną (więźba, dachówka ceramiczna brass, pełne deskowanie, dobra folia) i jak widać dach wcale nie taki prosty - ~43kPLN
- elektryk (zakres prac: system alarmowy, gniazdka TV w każdym pokoju, przyłącze od skrzynki Energi (rów wykopany, do tego pomiary do odbioru po zamontowaniu gniazdek) - z materiałem ok. 5kPLN

na wszystkim można oszczędzić, choć kosztuje to duuuużo chodzenia i dzwonienia, ale można  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Doczytałam wcześniej, że planujesz zamianę sypialni z p.g. Również mam "czystą" kotłownię i na tej podstawie uważam, że p.g. ponad 10m2 to już bardzo dużo. U mnie jest tylko 5,1m, a spokojnie mieści się kocioł gazowy, bardzo pojemny regał na przetwory i zapasy żywnościowe, jest miejsce na akcesoria do sprzątania i podręczne narzędzia. Suszarkę też mogłabym rozstawić lub zamontować, bo na podłodze i pod sufitem miejsca sporo. Sądzę, że na 7m2 zmieścisz wszystko, co wymieniłeś, a główna sypialnia będzie wówczas możliwie najdalej od pokoi dzieci. A propos dzieci - zamiana okna na drzwi tarasowe dodatkowo zmniejsza możliwości umeblowania niedużych sypialni, no i ja osobiście wolę wiedzieć, gdzie akurat dziecko jest, więc wyjścia mamy tylko przez część dzienną i małą sypialnię, która nie jest przeznaczona dla dzieci, no i jeszcze dziecko lat dwa jest nauczone, że należy zgłaszać chęć wyjścia na "pawulko".

Jeszcze jedno - u siebie mamy ściany z silikatów i nie słychać nic.  :smile:

----------


## bowess

*coperek* różnie to wychodzi z tymi cenami. U nas okna 13 tys. z roletami zewnętrznymi, ale nie trzyszybowe. Elektryk rzeczywiście może być taniej, ale dach na konstrukcji z wiązarów pociągnie te przewidziane 60 tys. Koszt docieplenia z elewacją na gotowo u mnie był x2 w stosunku do tego, co liczy *bitter*. Wydaje mi się, że sumę wydatków policzył dość dobrze, jak na czymś uda się zaoszczędzić, to super, ale na pewno nie liczyłabym z góry na znaczne zejście z kosztów. Tak jak piszesz, dużo chodzenia, dzwonienia, ale lokalnie ceny mogą być różne. Raz schodzi się mocno z ceny w kosztorysie, a kiedy indziej po długich poszukiwaniach i targowaniu udaje się znaleźć coś, co jest "tylko" o 10% droższe niż kosztorys przewidział.

Widzę, że mamy projekty z tej samej pracowni. U nas kosztorys Archetonu okazał się dość realny, to co ucięliśmy z wydatków to zwykle własną robocizną. Z materiałów udało się dużo taniej kupić więźbę (lokalnie duża konkurencja tartaków) i okna dachowe, więc dach wyszedł znacznie taniej niż przewidziano. Inne wydatki raczej takie, jak kosztorysant wyliczył.

----------


## bitter

bowess, moje dzieci już wychodzą na randki  :wink: . Tak więc chyba nawet wolę, żeby czasem koleżanki i koledzy się przewijali poza strefą dzienną bo czasem wpada tej szarańczy mnóstwo  :wink:  Co do zamiany tych pomieszczeń to jest tylko jeden mankament, że zmniejszam jeden pokój kosztem tej kotłowni. Ten pokój jest i tak rzadko używany bo jedna z moich pociech niestety nie mieszka ze mną na stałe. Mam teraz pomieszczenie gospodarcze coś koło 5m i wydaje mi się to za małe. Zapomniałem jeszcze dodać że gdzieś muszę trzymać moje ukochane narzędzia  :wink: )))  Co do umeblowania to projektujemy układ okien tak aby zmieścić meble ale jeszcze to musimy przemyśleć. 

coperek - ja będę wstawiał okna 3 szybowe, w tym przesuwany HS o szerokości ponad 3,5m. Łączna powierzchnia okien 33m. Do musi mieć światło  i przestrzeń, nawet tani dom  :wink:  Boje się, że te 20 tys może nie starczyć. A co do reszty to chciałbym mieć dach w takiej cenie ale mam inne od kilku wykonawców i czy partacze czy polecani i solidnie ceny podobne i ni cholery nie chce być mniej. Elektryk bierze za punkt 35zł, punktów jest 100. Do tego koszt kabli gniazdek tablicy i osprzętu, kable do TV w każdym pokoju oraz instalacja alarmowa - nie zrobisz tego za 5 tys.

----------


## michal_mlody

Witam.
Dołączę się do dyskusji :smile: 

Buduje dom z myślą o tym że zmieszczę się do kwoty jak w tytule wątku. Większość prac wykonuję prawie sam :smile:  z pomocą bezpłatną i płatną. 
na dzień dzisiejszy czyli zalany strop + materiał na pozostałe ściany i wieńce wydałem 55tyś. Oczywiście bez działki.

Projekt i założenia budowy w moim dzienniku

----------


## pac

> Uznałem, że tani dom nie może zawierać:
> 
> 1. garażu w bryle budynku - to koszt od 30 do 50  tys!!
> 2. Dużych pokoi - po co komu sypialnia 30m2?
> 3. Pokoi "na przyszłość" - jak przyjdzie się komuś przespać to na kupie albo na strychu , jak dom się okaże za mały to go sprzedam i wybuduję większy
> 4. Dużego salonu bo "gdzie się goście pomieszczą"
> 5. Drogich systemów grzewczych (pompa, drogie piece CO, kominek z płaszczem) - tak mały dom da się ogrzać prądem
> 6. Musi się zmieścić w 100m2 - każdy metr to KASA, więcej sprzątania, grzania
> 7. Działka maks 800m - wolę mieć ładnie zagospodarowane nawet 500m niż 2 tys tylko z trawnikiem bo nie stać mnie będzie na rośliny
> 8. Miał być dwuspadowy dach ale niestety nie znalazłem gotowego projektu z wnętrzem dla mnie odpowiednim i takim dachem - trudno tu przepłaciłem


Świetnie to ująłeś, narazie jestem na etapie geodety ale Twój projekt mi się podoba i będe szedł tą drogą  :wink:  
zmieniłbym tylko dach na dwuspadowy, 
jesteśmy rodziną 2+2, więc muszą być 3 sypialnie, na budowe mogę wydać 300tys max (najlepiej 250) i jeżeli nie znajde projektu i tanich ekip to chyba będziemy dalej mączyć się z teściami

----------


## bowess

*michal_mlody* - moje gratulacje!  :wave:  Można? Można!

*pac* w tym wątku już było o tym, że można wybudować w okolicy 200 tys. nawet 120m2, więc przy korzystaniu z różnych wyszukiwarek nie ustalałabym jednak granicy 100m2, bo można przeoczyć projekt np. 102m2, a sporo tańszy i fajniejszy od tych, które wyskoczą w przedziale 90-100m2. Na liście *bittera* nie ma nic o kwestii parter/poddasze i słusznie, bo różne mogą być indywidualne warunki i potrzeby inwestorów. Mam dom z poddaszem użytkowym, bo taki uznaliśmy za stosowniejszy na naszą działkę i dla naszej rodziny. Wydaje mi się, że sporo jest właśnie projektów domów z poddaszem użytkowym i prostym dachem dwuspadowym, a parterówki jednak częściej mają dach lekko kombinowany. I jeszcze odniosę się do ogródka. Ze względu na dzieci (i na nas trochę też) chcemy mieć jednak spory "wybieg". Nawet nie trawnik, bo po prostu kosimy zastałe trawy i rośliny zielne nic nie dosiewając, czyli po minimalnych kosztach. Gdy z rodzeństwem jako dzieci graliśmy w piłkę, czy ogólnie wykazywaliśmy większą aktywność fizyczną na zagospodarowanym ogrodowo terenie przy domu, ciągle byliśmy napominani, że mamy uważać na rabaty, gazony, pergolki, kwiaty.  :smile:

----------


## michal_mlody

Zobaczymy jak wyjdzie SSO. 
Oprócz reszty ścian zostanie mi tylko dach. Nie mam jeszcze nagranej ekipy, pewnie nic rozsądnego nie znajdę.
Jest plan wykonać go "tymi ręcami"  :smile:  Prosty dwuspadowy, jedna jaskółka, dachówka cementowa. Myślę, że z pomocą rodziny, mojej ekipy oraz zaprzyjaźnionych dachowców uda się to zrobić.
Na pewno podzielę się doświadczeniem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## byry007

Witam jestem tu nowy ze swoimi marzeniami, mam upatrzoną działkę tak do 8ar  szerokość 20 m na 60m  działka jest oddalona od ulicy 80m tak wiedz wodę trzeba ciągnąć 80m prąd jest tak jakby po drugiej stronie ulicy, domy niby są też po tej stronie co ta niby moja działka. Działkę myślę że zakupię za własne pieniądze na resztę domu chce kredyt. Powiedzmy że takie projekt domu mi pasuję Amadej Piano http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Ama...,idp,9457.html i oto są moje ulepszenia które wymyśliłem chciałbym fundamenty pobudować jeszcze bez kredytu żeby lepiej na nas bank patrzył  :smile:  dom będzie postawiony z cegły (pustak) i zastanawiam się nad betonem komórkowym, chciałbym bez stropu na samych belkach tylko nie wiem czy to wyjdzie taniej i tu właśnie jest pytanie do was czy ktoś tak juz robił ??oczywiście dom bym chciał budować systemem gospodarczym. Łączna kwota na dwie osoby jest 3200zł nie raz jest 5tys zł zależy miesiąca . Za dużo banki nie chcą zemną rozmawiać bo jeszcze nie mam działki .

----------


## fantomek24

to ja się dołącze do postu chcemy razem z teściami postawić coś takiego :
http://www.archigraph.pl/?co=projekt&n=281

i teraz pytanko jak oceniacie projekt ? i realny koszty budowy całości ekipami razem z materiałem bo najróżnijsze opinie słyszałem

----------


## byry007

A jaką masz działkę ??

----------


## bowess

*fantomek24* wydaje mi się, że kwota podana jako koszt budowy netto przy odrobinie starań i bez szaleństw w wykończeniówce mogłaby być kwotą brutto, czyli do zamieszkania obie rodziny musiałyby wyłożyć po około 245 tys. zł. No ale trzeba by ostro walczyć o rabaty i być może włożyć nieco pracy własnej. Co do samej koncepcji bliźniaka dla rodzin, pomiędzy którymi jest różnica jednego pokolenia, to nie jestem przekonana. Ogólnie rzecz biorąc, dla starszego pokolenia ich część w stosunkowo krótkim czasie może stać się mało komfortowa (wszystkie sypialnie na piętrze) i za duża, za droga w utrzymaniu. Oczywiście są sytuacje wyjątkowe - np. teściowie są młodzi i podoba im się koncepcja sypialni na piętrze, mają młodsze od Twojej żony dzieci, które jeszcze z 10 lat będą z nimi mieszkać. Nie mogę znaleźć, jakie jest projektowane ogrzewanie w tym projekcie. Napisz, co planujecie.

*byry007* Amadej ma parę fajnych rozwiązań (spiżarnia, dodatkowe wc, super kotłownia z dyskretnym wyjściem na zewnątrz, "ekonomiczne" powierzchniowo, ale nie klitkowate pomieszczenia), ale chyba więcej zbędnych kombinacji (4! kominy, dwa wykusze - ten w łazience trudny do wykończenia i wymagający specjalnej wanny, kolumny na ganku praktycznie w świetle okien spiżarni i wc, okna na wszystkich elewacjach - gdzie będzie północ?). Po ilości ścian nośnych wychodzi, że fundamenty będą dość skomplikowane, no i pod te wykusze dużo trudniej będzie murować z bloczków lub zrobić szalunki - jednak ściana po linii prostej byłaby dużo łatwiejsza. W kosztorysie jest właśnie strop drewniany. Co do porównania kosztów niestety nie umiem służyć pomocą, wiem tylko, że u nas dach na konstrukcji z wiązarów wychodzi dużo drożej od stropu monolitycznego i dachu krokwiowo-jętkowego, bo jest sporo tartaków robiących więźby, a tylko jeden robiący wiązary. No ale Amadej nie jest na wiązarach, tylko ma "zwykłą" konstrukcję drewnianą stropu i dachu.

----------


## fantomek24

> A jaką masz działkę ??


działka wielkosci 20,32*47, wjazd od mneijszeo poku (północ)

----------


## fantomek24

dzięki za recenzję i czekam na dalsze, wiesz głównie to spełnienie naszych marzeń (wszyscy blokowcy) a wydaje mi sie ze projekt i funkcjonalny i prosty w budowie. Z założenia i dla jednych i drugich same plusy dla nas gdyż dziadkowie pomoga przy dzieciach, i odwrotnie,
ogrzewanie gazowe mam komplet dokumentacji od biura moge przesłac do oceny.
prawda jest taka ze aby zaoszczedzić trzeba walczyc i robic to ekipami można zaoszczedzić 100 tys.
ogrzewanie standart gazowe + kominek jak bozia da -)

----------


## byry007

bowess czyli najlepiej żeby szukać projektu z prostymi ścianami ?? będzie taniej . Właśnie zastanawiałem nad skasowaniem wykuszy na tej ścianie w łazience  i salonie żeby były proste i zmniejszenia kotłowni na rzecz łazienki .

----------


## bowess

Będzie pewnie troszkę taniej (jedno większe okno zamiast trzech wykuszowych, mniej materiałów), ale przede wszystkim dużo łatwiej, gdyby przyszło wykonać stan zero we własnym zakresie. Wszelkie naroża, wcięcia, wypustki zabierają najwięcej czasu w wykonaniu i psują najwięcej krwi, gdy okazuje się, że coś się nie zgadza.

Zauważyłam, że Amadej wymaga działki szerokiej na 23,1m. Zmieści się na upatrzonej, czy to był tylko taki przykład ogólnej koncepcji domu? Masz jakieś projekty alternatywne? Czy na działce do 8 arów na pewno chcesz wykluczyć poddasze użytkowe?

----------


## byry007

I tu dobre pytanie ten projekt mi się podoba odnośnie rozmieszczenia pomieszczeń , a według mnie poddasze mieszkalne jest kosztowniejsze niż budowa pokoi na parterze, pierwsze moje plany był budowy domu z poddaszem mieszkalnym salon kuchnia na dole a sypialnie na górze ,działka będzie około 20m szerokości .

----------


## bowess

Chyba jeszcze nikomu na forum nie udało się udowodnić tezy, że parteowe/z poddaszem (niepotrzebne skreślić) są tańsze w budowie.  :smile: 
Zależy to od wielu rozwiązań techniczno-konstrukcyjnych i w obu przypadkach można uzyskać zbliżoną cenę za m2 powierzchni netto. Raczej decydujące są więc gusta inwestorów i wymiary działki. No i jeszcze przy mniej zasobnym portfelu dobrze wziąć pod uwagę, że tak powiem strukturę populacji.  :smile:  Młoda rodzina, planująca dzieci za parę lat może rozważać np. dom z poddaszem do wykończenia nieco później, a na teraz mieć parter z salonem i jedną lub dwiema sypialniami. Rodzina o ustalonej liczebności raczej nie buduje z zapasem, a na teraz potrzebuje stosownej liczby sypialni.

----------


## byry007

Z tą rodziną masz racje ale jak już budować dom na kredyt to moim zdaniem pobudować go tak żeby później go nie poprawiać i nic nie wykańczać tylko żyć sobie i spłacać oczywiście kredyt przez 30 lat ale zawsze wiadomo że jest się na swoim, mam teraz nowe wytyczne i szukam od nowa projektu .A jak rozwiązać sprawę garażu jak mam działkę szr 20m dłu.40 m czy szukać projektu domu z garażami chodzi mi o garaż na dwa auta czy może dom osobo i garaże w granicy i może z kotłownią czy w domu zrobić ??

----------


## bitter

Z rodziną to najlepiej z daleka  :wink:

----------


## dr_au

*bitter* - trudno się nie zgodzić, nawet jak są znakomite relacje.

----------


## marchew

natomiast trudno się zgodzić na garaż na dwa samochody, gdy walczymy o 200 tysięcy za całość - z info na forum taki garaż to 30-50tys!

----------


## Zielony ogród

za 200 tys. - wyjdzie garaż na dwa samochody z dobudowanym małym domkiem dla ludzi. stary temat - budowanie garazu jak ledwo ma sie pieniądze na dom...a przy tej kwocie trzeba z czegoś zrezygnować.

----------


## byry007

Nie sądziłem że aż tyle a jak by to wyglądało jak bym miał projekt na dom no i jak by mi się udało pobudować a później znów projekt na garaże ? czy może z płyt betonowych postawić i zadaszyć ale też musze mieć zezwolenie i pozwolenie na budowe czy są jakieś furtki prawne ??

----------


## Zielony ogród

mozna chyba wybrac projekt z jedna wolna ścianą, do której ewentualnie w przyszłości mozna cos dostawić, albo projekt z garażem z boku z odrębnym dachem, którego narazie mozna nie budować.... my planowalismy dostawienie garazu przy scianie szczytowej domu w razie przypływu gotówki. Przypływ gotówki był i kupilismy nowszy samochód i połozyliśmy kostkę na podjeździe, garaz zszedł na baaardzo daleki plan, samochód sobie swietnie radzi pod gołym niebem. Pewnie lepiej postawic od razu i później spłacać, ale na pewno nie uda sie to za 200 tys. Chyba że dom 50m2 i garaż 50 m2. To juz lepszy dom 100m2 i samochód pod oknem.

----------


## ziuta62

Witaj Byry! Poproś architekta o umieszczenie rzutu jakiegoś garażu na planie jaki będzie składany o PNB, dostaniesz wszystko razem z pozwoleniem na budowę O ile wymiary twojej działki sa odpowiednie architekt umieści tak garaż żeby bylo zgodnie z przepisami. Ty będziesz budował dom, póżniej wykańczał, urządzał a garaż sobie poczeka z pozwoleniem na budowę na lepsze czsy. Jeśli planujesz oczyszczalnię czy szambo to na takim planie też należy umieścić to razem z domkiem, żeby póżniej nie latac i zgłaszać wszystkiego z osobna. Przynajmniej ja tak myślę.

----------


## byry007

Ale jak będę sie starał o kredyt i w projekcie będzie garaż to mi się wydaję że go będę musiał postawić żeby zakończyć budowę .

----------


## dr_au

*Byry007* - w mojej ocenie tak jest, jak piszesz. Natomiast architekt może ci poradzić ja usytuować dom, żeby można było w przyszłości wystąpić raz jeszcze o pozwolenie i wybudować garaż. Coś za coś.

----------


## ziuta62

Udzielę ci rady od serca bo jestem od ciebie duuużo starsza. To co chcesz zrobić dla swojej rodziny to piękna rzecz. Nie martw się zatem o dom dla samochodu. Wiata mu też wystarczy, zaznacz miejsce parkingowe i tyle. Nie poświęcaj 30 lat zmartwień na samochód. Buduj ten dom i już. Tak jak ci ktoś tu już napisał za ten garaż to urządzisz ten dom, jak skromnie to jeszcze ci zostanie. Mam wielu znajomych, którzy mają graciarnię w garażach, a samochody stoja na wjeżdzie bo im się tez i nie chce do garażu wjeżdżać. To co nasze samochody dostaną w kość na polskich drogach to już postanie przez kilka godzin pod chmurką mu bardziej nie zaszkodzi.
Podejmij męską decyzję dom,drzewo i syn/może być córka/ nikt nie wspomniał o domu dla samochodu. Bardziej martwilabym się o psa. Tudzież papugę. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## byry007

Też racja najpierw dom później garaż .

----------


## pionan

> mam upatrzoną działkę tak do 8ar  szerokość 20 m na 60m


20x60 to raczej 12 arów  :smile: . Sam mam taką. 
Co do kwoty. Hmmm, generalnie mam przeznaczoną większą. Budujemy domek WB 3303 z pracowni Agrobisp. Generalnie bez żadnych zmian. Obecnie zalany strop. Zakupiony materiał na resztę ścian. I wpłacona zaliczka za 50% więżby. 
Mamy ekipę, która robi stan surowy, razem z pokryciem dachu, obróbkami, rynnami, oknami dachowymi (robocizna 37 tys. zł). Do tej chwili zapłacilismy im 23500 zł. 
Ogólnie do tej pory wydaliśmy niecałe 70 tys. zł. Czyli na materiały poszło ponad 45 tys. zł. Budujemy z Solbetu 36cm i 24cm (garaż). Myślę, że to całkiem niezły wynik (dużo lepszy niż mielismy załozone w kosztorysie), co pozwala nam myśleć, że ogólny koszt budowy będzie niższy niz zaplanowane 300 tys. zł.
Materiały kupujemy w jednej hurtowni, ostro walcze o rabaty. Beton, materiał na strop, kominy - wszytko kupujemy u znajomego w betoniarni, co wiąże sie z dobrymi (niskimi) cenami.
Na dach wybraliśmy dachówkę Sirius z Rupp Ceramika, antracyt angoba. Oferta na pełne pokrycie wraz z rynnami Lindab (tytanowo-cynkowe) to troche ponad 12 tys. brutto.

Media mamy na granicy działki - odległość od domu około 10m. 

Myślę, ze jak ktoś ma pojecie o pracach budowlanych i sporo czasu, to z palcem w d... wybuduje dom za 200 tys.

----------


## buniek100

Wydaje mi sie ze 200 tys to za malo na stan surowy

----------


## buniek100

Zejdzcie na  ziemie, dom za 200 tys, chyna  200 tys dollarow

----------


## kubanski

Przeczytaj temat a dowiesz się, że są ludzie, którzy już takie domy wybudowali.
Nie wiem skąd to parcie na budowę garażu tym bardziej przy takich funduszach. Ciekaw jestem co to za gabloty będą stały w tych garażach. Nie lepiej ubić wiatę ew kupić blaszaka jak się nie chce odśnieżać samochodu w zimę?

----------


## perm

> Udzielę ci rady od serca bo jestem od ciebie duuużo starsza. To co chcesz zrobić dla swojej rodziny to piękna rzecz. Nie martw się zatem o dom dla samochodu. Wiata mu też wystarczy, zaznacz miejsce parkingowe i tyle. Nie poświęcaj 30 lat zmartwień na samochód. Buduj ten dom i już. Tak jak ci ktoś tu już napisał za ten garaż to urządzisz ten dom, jak skromnie to jeszcze ci zostanie. Mam wielu znajomych, którzy mają graciarnię w garażach, a samochody stoja na wjeżdzie bo im się tez i nie chce do garażu wjeżdżać. To co nasze samochody dostaną w kość na polskich drogach to już postanie przez kilka godzin pod chmurką mu bardziej nie zaszkodzi.
> Podejmij męską decyzję dom,drzewo i syn/może być córka/ nikt nie wspomniał o domu dla samochodu. Bardziej martwilabym się o psa. Tudzież papugę. 
> Pozdrawiam


Oj, jakie to mądre. Taka "oczywista oczywistość" a tak ciężko przebija sie do świadomości niektórych. 
Stać cię na garaż? Buduj. Nie stać cię, nie wiadomo czy na dom wystarczy? Jeżeli tak to garaż jest ostatnią rzeczą o której powinieneś myśleć. Garaż to drogi luksus, czasem nieużyteczny zupełnie bo zamienia się w rupieciarnię. Luksus taki sam jak basen, sauna, siłownia czy sala telewizyjna. Samochód pod chmurka czy lepiej wiatą by śniegu nie odgarniać przetrwa tyle co w garażu. Jak ktoś w bloku mieszka to garaż jest marzeniem, lusterka nikt nie urwie, nie porysuje auta w nocy tyle że na własnej posesji to już miejsca mieć nie będzie. Niektórzy o tym zapominają.

----------


## bowess

Nie twierdzę, że za 200 tys. da się wybudować każdy dom, a już na pewno nie taki jak przykładowo
 czy .
Takie bryły w mojej okolicy są i na przestrzeni ostatnich 4-5 lat były zdecydowanie najczęściej wybierane przez inwestorów. Są to domy za 350-500 tys, zależnie od konkretnego projektu i metrażu.

Dom to rzecz nabyta, ale obciążona bardzo dużym bagażem emocji. W końcu to zwykle największa inwestycja w życiu. Przy budowie bierze się pod uwagę odległą przyszłość, dom to taki trochę dar dla pokoleń. Dużo łatwiej i naturalniej niż przy zakupie np. samochodu rodzi się myśl, żeby wydać więcej - trochę się wyżyłować. Dołożyć kolejne metry kwadratowe dla dzieci, wnuków i samochodów, których często w momencie budowy wcale nie mamy, zrealizować trochę marzeń estetycznych typu lukarny, balkony, niestandardowe kolory. No i jeszcze kwestia tego, że rodzina i znajomi pobudowali domy tej wielkości i ozdobności i reklamują nam takie a nie inne rozwiązania. Grunt to zdrowe podejście. Mało kasy - dom mały i prosty, dużo kasy - dowolne dyspozycje finansowe. Czy koniecznie trzeba wziąć maksymalny możliwy kredyt i zbudować maksymalny możliwy dom?

Gdzieś już pisałam, że im intensywniej użytkowany samochód, tym mniej przydatny okazuje się garaż. Sąsiedzi, którzy odwożą dzieci do przedszkoli czy dziadków, jadą do pracy, odbierają dzieci, codziennie jeżdżą samochodem po zakupy, do różnych instytucji, nawet nie zawsze wjeżdżają na posesję. Często stawiają auto przed bramą, żeby niepotrzebnie nie manewrować, a zimą najwyraźniej wolą oskrobać trochę szyby niż ośnieżać podjazd do garażu bladym świtem. Ciekawe, czy w momencie ewentualnej sprzedaży auta zaznaczają, że było garażowane.  :smile:

----------


## pionan

> Śmiem twierdzić,że 36cm BK zaniża ogólny wynik 
> No chyba,że nie istotne są koszty ogrzewania...
> Przy 1W z 36cm BK będą...oj bardzo duże,także dodaj sobie za rok,dwa koszt ocieplenia 10-15cm styro 
> P.S.
> Z ciekawości ile masz m2 dachu ?
> Bo ja na 250m2 na angobę "taniej" ceramiki mam wycenę ok.20tys.zl( z membraną)


powierzchni użytkowej dokładnie 102,5m2. Dachu coś koło 120m2.
czy BK zaniża ogólny wynik?? Hmmm. Metr kw. sciany z solbetu 36 - 14,90zł x 7 szt. = 104,30 zł. Ceramika wyjdzie sporo taniej. Co do ocieplenia. Nie planowałem. Wszystko zależy od funduszy. Elewacje będziemy robić na końcu. Być może pokusimy się o jakieś 5cm styro. Koszt elewacji w takim wypadku wzrośnie o koszt materiału (styro, klej i kołki) i nieznacznie w robociżnie. Koszty ogrzewania są ważne, ale nie popadam w paranoję. Jak czytam niektóre wątki na tym forum, ile ludzie ładują izolacji w ściany, podłogi.....to śmiać mi się chce. Mam praktycznie nieograniczony dostęp do drewna w baaardzo atrakcyjnej cenie - liściaste twarde 80 zł brutto za m3 (nie mp!!). Obecnie na budowie składowane już ponad 20m3 drewna włąsnorecznie porąbanego i ułożonego (dąb, buk i jesion).

Wczoraj dostałem od znajomego wycenę na okna. Okna PCV Gealan sześciokomorowe w okleinie drewnopodobnej (jednostronnej). Do tego rolety zewnętrzne w okleinie. W drzwiach tarasowych na parterze i piętrze, rolety na elektrycznych siłownikach. Reszta ręczna. Koszt okien ze wstawieniem 10400 brutto, w tym okna 5700, a rolety 4700.
Uważam, że za 200 tys. można prosty domek o metrażu w okolicach 100m2 postawić. Oczywiście bez szaleństw w wykończeniu i dużym nakładem pracy własnej.

----------


## bitter

Okna za 5700 zł??? Co to za okna ile metrów? Ja za porządne okna znanej i cenionej firmy muszę zapłacić 25 tys (32m2 okien w tym jedno przesuwne w systemie HS). Śmiejesz się z grubych styropianów? To poczekaj aż zamieszkasz w swojej lodówce jednowarstwowej z BK. Będziesz napieprzał codziennie o 5 rano do pieca i dowalał drewna albo co gorsza walił to do kominka 10 razy dziennie. Po każdym naładowaniu drewna trzeba zamieść podłogę i wytrzeć kurz. A jak nie będzie Ci się chciało wstawać to dzieci będą się budzić i codziennie szczękać zębami mówiąc "Tato zimno mi!" I to wszystko dlatego, że żałujesz wydać 5 tys na styropian??? Ogarnij się człowieku i zejdź na ziemię.

----------


## byry007

Ja mam kolege co pobudował dom 112m2  stan surowy zamknięty okna są dach już zrobiony i wyniosło go około 80tys zł i robił tez jako pomocnik wiec sie da pobudować dom do 150tys zł ale jak ktoś mysli czy będzie w stanie pobudowac dom za 200tys zł i w tym bedzie stał i miał ręce w kieszeni i patrzył jak robią ludzie to mi sie wydaję że braknie nawet 300tys zł ale to jest moje zdanie .
pionan masz racje źle napisałem na to wychodzi że działka ma byc coś 20x 40  :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

> Ja mam kolege co pobudował dom 112m2  stan surowy zamknięty okna są dach już zrobiony i wyniosło go około 80tys zł i robił tez jako pomocnik wiec sie da pobudować dom do 150tys zł ale jak ktoś mysli czy będzie w stanie pobudowac dom za 200tys zł i w tym bedzie stał i miał ręce w kieszeni i patrzył jak robią ludzie to mi sie wydaję że braknie nawet 300tys zł ale to jest moje zdanie .
> pionan masz racje źle napisałem na to wychodzi że działka ma byc coś 20x 40


a ile mkw?

----------


## _ania_

> a ile mkw?


Przeciez napisal ze 112  :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

> Przeciez napisal ze 112


aha dzieki

----------


## andrzej27

> aha dzieki


a ty budujesz?

----------


## pionan

bitter, przecież napisałem jakie okna. Na profilach gealana - wystarczy przeczytać. Ile metrów?? Nie wiem, nie bardzo mnie to obchodzi. Dostałem wycenę, jestem zadowolony, temat załatwiony, odszedł do listy spraw załatwionych. 
Co do mojej "lodóweczki", nie martw się, w końcu ja tam będę mieszkał. Poza tym w końcu mamy ocieplenie klimatu, więc siłą rzeczy bedzie coraz cieplej  :big grin: . Jeszcze trochę i będziesz zrywał swoje pół metra styropianu  :big grin: . Wspomnisz moje słowa.




> Ja mam kolege co pobudował dom 112m2  stan surowy zamknięty okna są dach już zrobiony i wyniosło go około 80tys zł i robił tez jako pomocnik wiec sie da pobudować dom do 150tys zł ale jak ktoś mysli czy będzie w stanie pobudowac dom za 200tys zł i w tym bedzie stał i miał ręce w kieszeni i patrzył jak robią ludzie to mi sie wydaję że braknie nawet 300tys zł ale to jest moje zdanie .
> pionan masz racje źle napisałem na to wychodzi że działka ma byc coś 20x 40


Słusznie napisane. Jak ktoś ma dwie lewe ręce, to tanio domu nie zbuduje.

----------


## bitter

pionan a mieszkasz już czy roztrząsasz teorie? Bo ja mieszkam i przeżyłem kominek z płaszczem i wiem ile kosztuje ogrzewanie a dom ma dobrze ocieplony według norm (12 cm styro, 25 wełny). Co by było gdybym miał jednowarstwową ścianę i kiepskie okna? Dwa razy więcej drewna (a spaliłem 22m) i rachunki za gaz pewnie kilka tys. 

Nie zamierzam Cię przekonywać ale też się tak wymądrzałem zanim postawiłem dom a okazało się, że w wielu kwestiach się myliłem. Teraz mam pokorę wobec tych co mają większe doświadczenie ode mnie i jak mi ktoś dobrze radzi to zamiast się wymądrzać to zastanawiam się kilka razy czy przypadkiem nie ma racji. A ocieplenie klimatu polega ostatnio na tym, że jak w Szczecinie nie było zimy przez 10 lat to teraz są największe mrozy w Polsce i zima zaczyna się już w październiku. 

Ja swój dom policzyłem i wiem ile zużyję energii i dlaczego na ścianach będę miał 20cm styro (choć uważam że to i tak mało) na suficie 40cm wełny a w podłodze co najmniej 20 a okna będą trzyszybowe za 3 razy tyle co Ty dałeś. Po to że jak Ty będziesz targał to drzewo i zamiatał pod kominkiem to ja będę sączył browara i przytulał moją kobitkę.

Nie wiem dlaczego miałbym ten mój styropian zdzierać. Raczej o nim zapomnę a Ty co rok będzie klął pod nosem tnąc i rąbiąc drewno. Swoją drogą mieszkasz w bloku czy w domu? Przytargałeś, pociąłeś i porąbałeś kiedyś 20 m dobrego twardego drewna opałowego?

----------


## pionan

Mieszkam w domu, nieocieplonym, poniemieckim. Jakoś specjalnie nie męczy mnie ogrzewanie tego domu (na spólke z ojcem). czy pociąłem i porąbałem raptem 20m drewna?? Pewnie, ze tak. Ostatni mój wynik - 4m3 jesiona w 6h - pocięte w klocki i porąbane. I to nie żadną łuparką, a siekierą (fiskarsem co prawda, ale jednak ręcznie).
Poza tym, widze, ze kolega nie posiada krzty poczucia humoru. Przecież o ociepleniu klimatu pisałem z przekąsem, szczególnie w odniesieniu do ostatnich dwóch lat, czego mój drogi przedmówco wyraznie nie zauważyłeś. No cóż.
Nie martw się o mnie. Poradzę sobie.
przypominam, że temat nie dotyczy drewna, browarów i kobitek, tylko domu za 200 tys.  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

takie pytanie ostatnio chodzi mi po głowie - jaka grubośc musiałoby miec ocieplenie ze styropianu, żeby w ogóle nie ogrzewać domu? jeżeli ktos wydaje na ogrzewanie 1200-1500 zł na rok, to czy warto dom docieplać, żeby zaoszcędzić np. 500 zł rocznie? Przez 20 lat da nam to oszczedność 10 tys. zł, a ile musimy wydać, aby takie docieplenie zrobić?

----------


## Jacekss

to nie takie łatwe.. dalsze ocieplanie styro ścian fakt coś daje, bo efekt strat jest liniowy względem gr ocieplenia, ale udział strat przez przenikanie przez mury % zmniejsza się względem innych strat.
tu trzeba by kombinować w tych miejscach gdzie straty % są duże i tam szukać rozwiązań na "docieplenie" lub eliminację strat. napewno takim elementem są okna, drzwi, wentylancja. z wentylacją da się coś zrobić - zainstalować WM z reku. okna - też można jakieś z kryptonem (lepszy od argonu), a jeszcze lepiej jakby robili próżniowe  :smile:  drzwi - też się da grubsze z 5-7cm pianki. tylko czy taki upgrade nie będzie kosztował majątku i "zwróci się" za 30 lat  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

chyba taniej wyszłaby przeprowadzka do Włoch albo Hiszpanii...tam chyba bez problemu mozna postawic dom za 200 tysiecy.

----------


## Jacekss

> chyba taniej wyszłaby przeprowadzka do Włoch albo Hiszpanii...tam chyba bez problemu mozna postawic dom za 200 tysiecy.


a to możliwe  :smile:

----------


## EVOART

> chyba taniej wyszłaby przeprowadzka do Włoch albo Hiszpanii...tam chyba bez problemu mozna postawic dom za 200 tysiecy.


Właśnie!! Ceny nieruchomości w Polsce są mocno przesadzone! Od 2005 nakręcała  się spirala cenowa i działka , która w 2004 kosztowała  30 000 obecnie jest wystawiona za 120 000 .Cztery razy więcej!! Czy wy zarabiacie 4 razy więcej niż parę lat temu  bo ja nie . To że na tę działkę nikt się nie łakomi to już inna sprawa .
Co do cen na zachodzie to znam przypadek gdzie sprzedano w 2007 mieszkanie w Polsce i za te pieniądze kupiono dom w Dani .To tyle w temacie

----------


## DEZET

A ja napiszę krótko- warto marzyć i dążyć do spełnienia marzeń. Nieduży domek- bez kosztu działki na pewno da się za 200tys. wybudować. Ale jak napisał, któryś z przedmówców- trzeba się samemu wziąć do pracy!

----------


## gkeb

Ostatnio wpadł mi w oko projekt Nina II z Horyzontu (http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu.../nina_ii/0/236) wersja bez garażu. Oczywiście z pewnymi zmianami. Bardziej otwarta przestrzeń między kuchnią, salonem i korytarzem - mniej ścian i drzwi wewnętrznych. Co myślicie o tym projekcie jako tani w budowaniu? Na czym jeszcze można by zaoszczędzić albo jak to bardziej zoptymalizować?

----------


## bowess

Dobry kandydat do taniego budowania. Mam podobne zdanie co do ścian przy salonie i kuchni, a jeszcze po likwidacji tej oddzielającej salon od korytarza można by łazienkę zrobić większą - na planie prostokąta albo pięciokątną z drzwiami ma ściance po ukosie i wtedy trochę przestawić poszczególne sprzęty, bo teraz wc lekko zagradza dojście do kotła i pralki. Szkoda tylko, że w wiatrołapie nie zmieści się szafa i nie ma drugiego wc. Za to przy kuchni spory schowek/spiżarnia. Dom ma okna tylko na dwóch elewacjach. Jaka będzie jego orientacja w terenie? Gdzie wypadnie północ?

A widziałeś może projekt Słoneczny?
http://www.wybieramydom.pl/projekty_...sloneczny.html
To tak dla porównania - troszkę mniej komunikacji, wygospodarowane drugie wc i kotłownia dzielona ze schowkiem, zamiast z łazienką, ale też 5m2 mniej.

----------


## gkeb

Północ jest po lewej stronie (wjazd na działkę od zachodu). Co do dodatkowego WC to nie wiem czy potrzeba dla domu z przeznaczeniem dla 2 osób. Goście sporadycznie. Wiatrołap może i mały dlatego myślę nad uproszczeniem tego kawałka bryły - wyprostować te ściany na wejściu koło drzwi wejściowych i może nawet drzwi przesunąć do linii ścian, a nie jak jest teraz, że są cofnięte o jakieś 30cm. Dodatkowo myślałem o przesunięciu tego pomieszczenia gospodarczego w kuchni w kierunku właśnie wiatrołapu. 

W łazience zniknie na pewno komin. Planuję WM. Ogrzewanie raczej będzie elektryczne (brak gazu w okolicy). Pewnie zaraz usłyszę, że to drogo i że lepiej na ekogroszek lub pellety. Koszt postawienia dodatkowych ścian na kotłownie + piec + komin + instalacja = pewnie 30 000 będzie za mało. Wolę tą kase wydać na lepsze okna i ocieplenie.

Jeżeli jesteśmy przy zmianach to tez zmieniłbym ściankę między pokojami po północnej stronie, przesuwając ją w kierunku zachodu (na dół) - dodam metraż pokojowi od ogrodu robiąc coś na kształt garderoby o wymiarach 1,6x1,5 m.

Powiększenie łazienki to dość ciekawa propozycja, nie brana przeze mnie pod uwagę. Szczególnie ten motyw z ustawieniem wejścia po skosie.

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

A ja mam takie pytanie zamierzam budować dom i zastanawiam się nad roletami zewnętrznymi w oknach, na pewno przydatna rzecz ale czy można ten wydatek przełożyć w czasie tzn. najpierw zamontować okna a rolety za kilka lat i czy ewentualnie w związku z tym trzeba poczynić jakieś przygotowania (zmiany) na etapie montażu okien?

----------


## DEZET

Oczywiście, że można- musicie jednak zamontować nad oknem specjalną kasetę na roletę (jeśli mają być chowane w "murze")- opis znajdziecie bez problemu. Można też później zamontować rolety z kasetą zewnętrzną ( mniej estetyczne rozwiązanie- podłużne "pudełko" nad oknem). Jak to wygląda kosztowo niestety nie wiem.

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Zamiast rolet posadź w pobliżu domu drzewa liściaste. Koszt znikomy, a latem cień, elewacja się nie nagrzewa. W domu przyjemnie, bo i dach tak mocno się nie nagrzeje. A jesień i zima słoneczko spokojnie dociera do okien bo nie ma listków. Same zyski a jeszcze zrobisz coś dla innych - dostarczysz tlenu, pochłoniesz CO2.


pomyśl dobrze jakie drzewa posadzisz!!! pomysł bardzo fajny tylko jak drzewa podrosną to mogą domkowi zagrażać o z zezwoleniem na przycięcie bardzo trudno o ścięciu nie mówiąc, ja mam owocowe mogę przycinać i wycinać kiedy chcę

----------


## michal0712

> Ja mam kolege co pobudował dom 112m2  stan surowy zamknięty okna są dach już zrobiony i wyniosło go około 80tys zł i robił tez jako pomocnik wiec sie da pobudować dom do 150tys zł ale jak ktoś mysli czy będzie w stanie pobudowac dom za 200tys zł i w tym bedzie stał i miał ręce w kieszeni i patrzył jak robią ludzie to mi sie wydaję że braknie nawet 300tys zł ale to jest moje zdanie .


fajnie napisane - potwierdzam, można wybudować dom za około 200 tyś, ale trzeba wiele rzeczy wykonać własnymi rękami - ja jestem prawie na etapie wykończenia i właśnie wiele rzeczy robię sam (ale tylko te na których się znam i jestem pewny, że nie trzeba będzie tego poprawiać). Jeszcze jedna istotana sprawa to poszukiwanie dobrych materiałów w dobrych cenach.

----------


## beaa24

To ja też powiem coś od siebie, a co mi tam :big grin: 
Oboje  z mężem pracujemy, zarobki  - nie jest tragicznie (4000tys neto), mamy jedno dziecko - 4 lata i więcej nie chcemy. Mieszkamy  z teściami. Nasze plany, jak braliśmy ślub - pobudować się jak najszybciej - na kredyt oczywiście, po 5 latach od ślubu - no niestety nie, nie chcemy brać kredytu ogromnego, bo zdaję sobie sprawę, ze jak nic sami nie zrobimy systemem gospodarczym, to trzeba będzie za wszystko zapłacić, a wiele rzeczy też byłoby do zrobienia koło domu, żeby to chociaż było. Pewnego dnia wpadłam na pomysł, ze może dobudujemy poddasze do domu teściów. No ale jak to, razem, na kupie? Oddzielne wejście i oddzielne liczniki, jedynie c.o. na spółę. Dom ma bardzo mocną konstrukcję, 110 m strychu - właśnie na to poddasze, jest kilka ograniczeń w postaci kominów, łazienka tez będzie na tej starej. Kredyt maksymalnie do 150.000, zlecamy robotę. 50tys. mamy, 20. tys w materiałach leży i 1 sierpnia, jak dobrze pójdzie ruszamy.
Zaraz mnie zakrzyczycie, że trzeba budować. No ok, trzeba i wszystko fajnie i pięknie, ale rata kredytu 1500 a 900zł robi subtelną różnicę, prawda? A będziemy mieli, to co każdy z budujących ma w swoim domu: kuchnia, łazienka, 3 sypialnie, salon i klatka schodowa. Do tego podwórko o wielkości 1400mkw, zagospodarowane, zielone, z garażem wybudowanym 6 lat temu. Do tego rate kredytu w maksymalnej wysokości 25% miesięcznych zarobków NETTO. 
Za różnicę w wysokości kredytu będę miała zrobione opłaty. Uznaliśmy, że nie warto pakować się w kredyt i tyle, zimna kalkulacja. Marmurów nie planuję. A nie chcę żyć od wypłaty do wypłaty, bo mam kredyt do spłacenia. NO niestety życie.

----------


## DEZET

beaa24 - 220 tys na remont... i dalej będzie to stare i z ograniczeniami, o których piszesz: kominy, usytuowanie łazienki zapewne ze względu na kanalizację, wspólne co... i o czym może nie myślałaś- schody na starość :wink: . A może lepiej- jeśli plan zagospodarowania pozwala, zbudować domek obok na tych 1400mkw!?
Remont przerabiałem, wiem czym to "pachnie"- podwójna robota. A czy dom ma solidną konstrukcję musi sprawdzić fachowiec, ale myślę, że to wiesz.
Niemniej życzę powodzenia.

----------


## lesz

Wmnich, a czy można by rzucić okiem na planowany kosztorys tego domu za 150k? (szkoda ze nie ma dziennika/bloga)
pozdr

----------


## HenoK

> (szkoda ze nie ma dziennika/bloga)


Jak to nie mają?
http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...nie-mieszkania
Tylko trochę skromny. Warto chociaż powyższego posta do niego dodać i już będzie to poważniej wyglądać  :wink: .

----------


## Aleksandryta

*wmnich* podaj info, co to za projekt domu realizujesz. A czytales ten temat?

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...d-Murator-M72

----------


## beaa24

> beaa24 - 220 tys na remont... i dalej będzie to stare i z ograniczeniami, o których piszesz: kominy, usytuowanie łazienki zapewne ze względu na kanalizację, wspólne co... i o czym może nie myślałaś- schody na starość. A może lepiej- jeśli plan zagospodarowania pozwala, zbudować domek obok na tych 1400mkw!?
> Remont przerabiałem, wiem czym to "pachnie"- podwójna robota. A czy dom ma solidną konstrukcję musi sprawdzić fachowiec, ale myślę, że to wiesz.
> Niemniej życzę powodzenia.


Powiem tak - liczymy się ze wszystkimi ograniczeniami, jakie niesie za sobą mieszkanie w domu starym, no niestety, ale też liczymy się z ograniczeniami, jakie niesie zza sobą kredyt, gdzie rata będzie wynosić 1500 czy 2000zł. Na zimno wyszło, że zwyczajnie NIE BĘDZIE NAS STAĆ na taki kredyt. Jeżeli mnie nie stać, nie będę budowała domu tylko na pokaz, albo po to, bo wszyscy tak robią. No właśnie, 220 tys na remont, a na dom? Ile? 300 - 400 tysięcy? I co? będę jadła chleb (suchy) ze smalcem albo i to nie? Wtedy nawet tych 50 tysięcy byśmy nie mieli, jedynie działkę 7-10 arów o wartości 26zł/mkw. Warto poświęcać całe życie dla kredytu?
Moim zdaniem na to pytanie musi sobie odpowiedzieć każdy z nas sam.

----------


## bowess

beaa nie ma co zakrzykiwać, skoro decyzja już zapadła i ruszacie z przebudową. Poza tym - to wątek o domach za 200 tys. właśnie, a skoro jest was trójka i nie macie ciśnienia na garaż w bryle domu, to naprawdę budowa czegoś niedużego od nowa byłaby realna. A życia dla kredytu poświęcać nie warto. My zaczynając mieliśmy trochę większe dochody (o moją szaloną pensję nauczyciela kontraktowego  :wink:   ), ale po pierwszym roku budowy byłam już na wychowawczym i nadal jestem. Budowa bez kredytu zajęła 3 lata (po dwóch był do zamieszkania parter w wersji skromnie podstawowej). Nie da się ukryć, że dużo zrobiliśmy sami z wielką pomocą mojego taty, ale w tym wątku były też przykłady budów za niewielkie pieniądze bez angażowania sił własnych.

----------


## bowess

wmnich - ten blogowy dziennik może i ma sporo opcji, ale dużo łatwiej i bez specjalnego uczenia się będzie po prostu zrobić dziennik "starego typu". Wejdź tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...%C5%84-po-dniu
Kliknij "Napisz nowy temat", zatytułuj dziennik, skopiuj swoje dotychczasowe wpisy z bloga i prowadź dalej na zasadzie takiego samego pisania i wklejania, jak we wszystkich tematach forum.

Też jestem bardzo ciekawa Waszej budowy i chętnie zobaczę zdjęcia.  :smile:

----------


## byry007

Bardzo fajnie i szanuje ludzi z takim podejściem do życia i budowy domu w takiej cenie ja też chce coś niedaleko tej ceny pobudować domek ale o tym za dużo nie mówię jak mi się uda to się pochwale  :smile:  a z tym kredytem jak masz możliwość to buduj bez ale są osoby co są młode i zaczynają dopiero start w życiu i nie mają oszczędności mnie w wieku 24l stać jedynie na działke 8ar a na domu juz nie ale ja podchodze do tego tak ze jak mam płacić za wynajem mieszkania komuś tys zł to wole pobudować sie i płacić sobie kredyt niż komuś i nie patrzeć pod tym kontem ze 30l będę to płacił tylko że mam swójjjjj kawałek podłogiiiiiiiiiii :smile:  pozdro

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Chcialam prowadzic dziennik budowy, tylko nie wiem jak sie nim obslugiwac a nie mam czasu sie go uczyc - albo dodawaly mi sie cos na zasadzie nowych watkow albo jako komentarze - moze tak ma byc - moje wpisy maja byc jako komentarze do pierwszej wypowiedzi? 
> 
> I przeczytalam teraz - dzieki  My tez chcemy wlasnie grzac pradem wiec pocieszajace to dla mnie co przeczytalam bo troszke jednak balismy sie... No i nasz domekz zupelnie innym stylu - jak mi ktos napisze na syzbko jak prowadzi sie dziennik to wrzuce rzuty i wizualizacje (ale wizualizacje robione przezemnie nie mamy od architektow wizualizacji wiec troszke skromne sa)


*wmnich* znowu nie napisałaś na podstawie jakiego projektu budujesz dom...  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

Z postów w dzienniku "wmnich" mnie wyszło, że buduje na starych fundamentach czegoś tam i stąd te jej "przemilczenia" w tekście  :wink:  Ale może się mylę...
Na razie mój powiększony Irys z garażem pochłonął ok. 150 tys. i... mnóstwo własnej pracy. Do zrobienia z najpilniejszych spraw pozostały: tynki, instalacje, podłogi, sufity, ocieplenie, blacha na garaż... i już można będzie mieszkać  :wink:

----------


## Aleksandryta

*I znowu nie napisala wedlug jakiego projektu buduje dom.* 

*Trzy razy prosilam o podanie nazwy projektu.*
*wmnich* umiesz czytac ze zrozumieniem?? I potrafisz odpowiedziec na tak proste pytanie jak moje?
Poza tym jak na dzialce stoi dom jestes pewna, ze dostaniecie zgode na budowe drugiego domu na tej samej dzialce? Nie wydaje mi sie...... Macie juz WZ na te dzialke?

Poczytaj dziennik* DEZETA* buduje z wlasnym wkladem roboczym a juz 150 tys. wydal...

----------


## mjakob

> szybko sie muruje - jak dla mnie rewelacja, nie zaluje a zaoszczedzilismy jakies 4-5 tys na samych scianach. 
> 
> Uwaga - chcemy zamknac sie na gotowe w kwocie *150 000* tak nei pomylilam zer  
> bedzie rekuperacja w domu  I nic nie chcemy robic przy tym domu - elektryk ma zrobic elektrycznosc i podlogowke, ma byc gosc od wody i kanalizacji, chyba bedzie biilogiczna oczyszczalnia (czyli bardzo drogie rozwiazanie ale tu akurat szambo to glupota jak dla mnie - wole zima wode wywozic niz ten syf a latem moge wypuszczac wiec pol roku oszczedzam i po 2-3 latach mi sie zwraca oczyszczalnia), potem wchodza od wylewek i tynkow z maszynami, potem gosc od wykonczen - plytki, sufity podwieszane


Pewnie wsadzę kij.
Ale to co pisze powyżej to jest jakaś prowokacja  :Smile:

----------


## bowess

*wmnich* - podpis robi się tak:
- u góry strony klikasz "Ustawienia"
- po lewej stronie masz jako trzeci czerwony paseczek masz "Moje ustawienia"
- tutaj czwarte od góry jest "Edytuj sygnaturę" - klikasz
- pojawia się zwykłe okienko do pisania i możesz wpisać jaki chcesz wyświetlany tekst, a potem zaznaczyć go, kliknąć "wstaw odnośnik" - czyli zrobić link, no i w okienko, które wyskoczy wkleić adres dziennika.

To chyba musi być projekt indywidualny. Jak sprytnie zaprojektowany, to niekoniecznie jest to prowokacja  :smile:  , choć też czekam na kosztorys. Czy np. ta oczyszczalnia się w nim mieści?

----------


## lukasza

> A my chcemy pokazac swiatu ze za nieduze pieniadze bez wielkiego zaangazowania mozna postawic nieduzy i tani domek nie idac na wielkie ustepstwa.
> 
> Projekt: dom parterowy bez poddasza i bez stropu 90m2, dach 5 stopni pokryty blacha. wylewki 7-8 cm maszynowo robiona, ogrzewanie elektryczne podlogowe, bojler na prad II taryfa, okna - zwykle biale z szyba 1,0 ..... i uwaga - 5 tys za okna ze wstawienie, taras - na gruncie jeszcze zobaczymy czy bedzie to jakis kamien czy moze kostka.   W srodku tynki maszynowe, sufity podwieszane (nie ma stropu jak juz pisalam) kafelki nie beda najtansze (gres bardzo mi sie podoba polerowany) kuchnia tez nie bedzie z targu, lazienka - wanna z panelem prysznicowym, osobny wc


Może to 90 m2 za 150 tys być realne. Jak media blisko od domu, jak ogrodzenia nie liczymy, no brak garażu oczywiste. Stropu nie robimy, schodów nie robimy (nawet klapowych), kominów brak.
 W takim domku pewnie jest 1 łazienka i kuchnia a nie będzie kotłowni. Tu wod-kan to pewnie kosztuje 3 tys. Elektryka na taki domek (bez grzania) to pewnie z 5 tys. Piec akumulacyjny i kable to takiego domu też za 10 tys złożą. Posadzka pewnie jakieś 85m2, to będzie kosztowało 4 tys.  Dołożenie kasy na ocieplenie ścian czy stropu to nie duży koszt.  Do tego daszek ma niewielki pochył, zakończony jest ogniomurkami więc rozumiem, że jest dwuspadowy. Tu poszło pewnie z 100-110 m2 blaszki : odpadów mało – mogą iść na ogniomurki.  Rynienki tylko z 2 stron. Stropu brak, ocieplenie dachu będzie w konstrukcji drewnianej dachu. Gipsu na ściany pewnie wyjdzie z 280m2 po 24 zł, razem z 6700 zł. Łazienkę mała (7-8 m2) to się za 10-12 tys ładnie urządzi. Kuchnia mała (z 10 m2 ??) to i z 18 tys starczy.  Okna to pewnie z 5 tys, PROPONUJĘ DOŁOŻYĆ DO PAKIETU SZYBOWEGO z 1,1 na 0,7 KOSZT PEWNIE Z 500-600 ZŁ.. Razem z 65 tys. Dojdzie ocieplenie, k-g na sufit, panele na podłogi, drzwi wejściowe, z 5 drzwi wewnętrznych po 1 tys (jak salon i kuchnia otwarta). No rekuperator można mały i tańszy za 5 tys, kanałów to pewnie będzie z 5 (2 wyciągi kuchnia i łazienka, nawiew 2 pokoje i salon), można to dać w ociepleniu ze spiro, więc nie drogo. razem z 100 tys.
Może nieco braknąć na taras (ale i tak będzie tani jak na gruncie z kostki betonowej), jakieś malowanie, farba, gniazdka, lampy. Jakieś 170 tys ten domek szacuję.
O meblach i zagospodarowaniu działki nie wspomnę. Ale na niezagospodarowanej działce da się żyć, albo jak mała to można zrobić samemu z czasem. Meble można zabrać z obecnego domu.

----------


## mjakob

> To chyba musi być projekt indywidualny. Jak sprytnie zaprojektowany, to niekoniecznie jest to prowokacja  , choć też czekam na kosztorys. Czy np. ta oczyszczalnia się w nim mieści?


Ok, może nie w całości, ale "nurtujące" jest to że całość mają wykonać ekipy.
mały dom, brak kominów, ogrzewanie elektryczne więc nie ma kosztownej kotłowni. to oszczędności. ale żeby poprawnie wykonać inst. elektryczna, alarmową, went mech z rekuperacją to trzeba nieco doświadczenia i wiedzy mieć.

----------


## Aleksandryta

*wmnich, j*a tez myslalam, ze to prowokacja. To super .. jak wybudujecie za te pieniadze, to bedziecie przykladem dla innych  :big grin: 

A tutaj masz linka do instrukcji, jak wstawiac zdjecia

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...†-ZDJÄCIA

----------


## DEZET

Procedurę wklejania zdjęć należy zacząć od ich zmniejszenia do np. 600x450 pixeli - szybciej się ładują i mieszczą się na stronie.
Można to zrobić w Irfan view:
- Otwieramy zdjęcie i jednocześnie naciskamy Ctrl+R
- Otwiera się okno Zmiana Rozmiaru obrazka- zaznaczone muszą być opcje - "Zachowaj pierwotne proporcje" i "Wyostrz po...." 
  Rozdzielczość może być 72-100dpi. Ustawiamy "Nowy rozmiar" w okienku i klikamy Ok. Następnie zapisujemy zdjęcie na dysku. 
- Uruchamiamy stronę do wrzucenia zdjęć na serwer - (ja korzystam z tinypic.com i poniżej opis z tej strony www). 
- Otwiera się okno wyszukania pliku- klikamy "Przeglądaj"
- Wybieramy zdjęcie do umieszczenia w otwartym okienku i naciskamy Otwórz
- Klikamy na UPLOAD NOW
- Wpisujemy wyświetlony kod (wyrazy) z obrazka i ponownie UPLOAD NOW
- Czekamy na załadowanie zdjęcia. Po chwili pojawi się fotka i z drugiego okienka: "IMG Code for Forums & Message Boards" kopiujemy link do zdjęcia.
- Otrzymany link wklejamy do swojego dziennika budowy lub galerii.

----------


## DEZET

Sorki "wmnich" za moje przemyślenia- ale przeczytałem w Twoim DB o  usuwaniu jakiegoś gruzu, więc myślałem o starych fundamentach. A co do  przemilczeń to stąd, że były chyba ze 3 pytania o projekt- a Ty  milczałaś  :wink:  Zrób zdjęcie rzutu budynku z projektu i wszystko będzie  jasne dla forumowiczów. 
Kosztorys - sobie, a życie sobie. Jak się coś zrobi samemu to się tego  nie liczy- mnie wyszło, że koszty robocizny dochodzą do 40% kosztów  budowy. To na pewno realnie zaoszczędzone pieniądze- jeśli się chce i  potrafi to zrobić... z głową.

Co do samego budowania - drobne sprawy, takie jak gwoździe, wkręty, itp  drobiazgi pochłaniają sporo kasy. Fakt położenie instalacji  elektrycznej, to lekka przeginka za wywiercenie otworów na puszki i  uchwyty na przewody. Narzędzia: wiertarka (i tak musi być na budowie),  wiertło płaskie do puszek fi 60mm- casto...- 6zł, wiertło 5-6mm ok. 1zł.  Przewody - warto przemyśleć wszystkie możliwe miejsca, gdzie się przyda  włącznik, czy gniazdo. Nie wiem czy te 300mb przewodu Wam starczy-  wydaje się dużo, ale nie prowadzi się teraz kabli do puszek  instalacyjnych, a bezpośrednio do tablicy rozdzielczej, żeby wydzielić  obwody.
Instalacja ogrzewania- to zależy od indywidualnego podejścia.  Elektryczne jest tanie w zakupie i instalacji- drogie w eksploatacji.  Wszystko zależy od dostępu do mediów.
Oczyszczalnia przydomowa- wydaje mi się , że taniej wyjdzie jej zakup  niż budowa betonowego szamba- i tak tego wydatku nie da się uniknąć,  jeśli w pobliżu nie ma instalacji kanalizacyjnej.
Koszt budowy na poziomie 1700zł/m2 jest na pewno REALNY.  Gdybyśmy budowali domy o powierzchni dużego mieszkania (do ok. 80-90m2)  to spokojnie 200tys wystarczy. Budujemy jednak większe, stąd i większe  koszty. Co do cen robocizny- negocjować, negocjować!!!

----------


## an-bud

> Koszt budowy na poziomie 1700zł/m2 jest na pewno REALNY. Gdybyśmy budowali domy o powierzchni dużego mieszkania (do ok. 80-90m2) to spokojnie 200tys wystarczy. Budujemy jednak większe, stąd i większe koszty. Co do cen robocizny- negocjować, negocjować!!!


Dziś buduje się mieszkania "dla ludu" coś kole 50m2  :wink:  więc dom połowę większy + np: garaż, pom. gosp. to prawie rozpusta. Dach to tylko stropodach taki jak tu http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ni-ciepły-dom -wlasnym młotkiem to koło 2 tyś. zł. za materiał
To jest dopiero prowokacja  :wink:

----------


## bowess

A jak wygląda "dom dla ludu"? Mam na myśli naprawdę tanie budownictwo jednorodzinne. W Archonie kategoria "projekty małych domów" obejmuje te do 150m2. "Rodzina na swoim" to domy do 140m2. Można sobie pomyśleć, że widocznie taki musi być dom. Do tego oczywiście garaż w bryle lub doklejony, zestaw aktualnie modnych ozdobników i wychodzi, że trzeba mieć przynajmniej jakieś 350 tys, żeby w ogóle myśleć o budowie. No a skąd tyle wziąć? Jedyna realna szansa dla większości to kredyt, a ponieważ kosztorysy wysokie, to kredyt na jakieś 30 lat jak nic. Pewnie dla gospodarki, banków, rynku itp. dobrze, żeby wszyscy po prostu tak budowali. No ale co w sytuacji, kiedy ktoś zwyczajnie nie potrzebuje tych metrów, nie chce kredytu na 30 lat, ma inne pasje, na które woli wydawać pieniądze, a dom ma tylko zaspokajać podstawowe potrzeby mieszkaniowe. Wydaje mi się, że prosty i tani domek (pierwszy dom młodych małżonków, domek dla pary emerytów, ale też dla mniej zasobnej rodziny 2+1 czy 2+2) mógłby wyglądać jakoś tak:

To jest muratorowy projekt budynku gospodarczego. http://projekty.muratordom.pl/budynk...2,45.htm?nr=15
W pomieszczeniu 2 na przykład część dzienna - wydzielona kuchnia w sąsiedztwie łazienki, żeby daleko instalacji wod-kan nie rozciągać, łazienka trochę powiększona kosztem pomieszczenia 4, którego reszta rozdzielona na dwie sypialnie, albo dwie sypialnie i małe pomieszczenie gospodarcze. To tylko taka ogólna koncepcja, bo można trochę zwiększyć szerokość a zmniejszyć długość takiego domku, no i nie musiałby być on przy samej granicy działki.
Przydałby się kosztorys - może okazałoby się, że za 120 tys. można by taki domek postawić, a może i na nowe meble by starczyło.

----------


## DEZET

Ogrzewanie- u mnie kotłowni nie będzie. Co i cwu gazowe z pieca 2funkcyjnego z zamkniętą komorą spalania, wiszącego w łazience. Bez komina, bo w piecu turbo można zastosować specjalny kanał współosiowy, wypuszczony bezpośrednio przez ścianę zewnętrzną. Dodatkowo kominek- dlatego jest jeden komin wentylacyjno-spalinowy. 
Wmnich- komin musisz mieć, choćby wentylacyjny- chyba, że będzie wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperatorem. 
Faktem jest, że czasem lepiej "oddać się" swojej pracy i zarobić na fachowców, ale my przeważnie pracujemy na etatach za stałą pensję i grosik więcej nie skapnie.
Nie dla mnie "wyrabianie" m3 drzewa w lesie- żeby było "taniej" w ogrzewaniu. Wolę więcej wydać na lepsze okna, ocieplenie, bo to potem nie bardzo można poprawić- zwłaszcza elewację. W planach jest też rekuperator, ale nie wiem czy finanse pozwolą na realizację.
Na lokacie nie oszczędzisz, bo zysk zje podatek Belki lub/i inflacja :wink: 
bowess - "domek dla ludu" wg mnie - prosta bryła, parterowy (lub z poddaszem użytkowym) do ok.80m2, rozkład pomieszczeń dowolny- ściany pozwalające na dowolną aranżację, dach 2spadowy z wiązarów (droższy niż jednospadowy, ale ładniejszy, lepiej pasujący do pozostałej zabudowy- przeważnie z takimi dachami).
Problemem dzisiaj jest zakup działki- niestety ceny są wysokie. Dostęp do mediów też jest istotny.

----------


## andrzej27

jeśli ktoś chce budować z kredytem polecam lokate w amber gold 15% rocznie

----------


## ironek

> jeśli ktoś chce budować z kredytem polecam lokate w amber gold 15% rocznie


Obawiam się, ze budując dom z kredytu nie posiada się większej gotówki aby włożyć ja na lokatę.

----------


## DEZET

> jeśli ktoś chce budować z kredytem polecam lokate w amber gold 15% rocznie


Szczerze? Wątpię w te wysokie lokaty- najczęściej drobnym drukiem jest coś w stylu "nie odpowiadamy za nie osiągnięcie zamierzonego zysku...itd."
Poza tym gdybym miał gotówkę, nie budowałbym na kredyt- wydaje mi się to oczywiste.

----------


## andrzej27

> Szczerze? Wątpię w te wysokie lokaty- najczęściej drobnym drukiem jest coś w stylu "nie odpowiadamy za nie osiągnięcie zamierzonego zysku...itd."
> Poza tym gdybym miał gotówkę, nie budowałbym na kredyt- wydaje mi się to oczywiste.


zysk 15% rocznie jest pewny w 100%

----------


## andrzej27

ta lokata jest dla którzy troche ........ policzcie sobie)

----------


## andrzej27

ta lokata jest dla ludzi którzy troche....... policzcie sobie)

----------


## spad_ukp

Faktycznie cenna rada z tą lokatą Amber Gold. Może od razu zaznacz, że KNF nie zaleca lokować w tym podmiocie nawet złotówki. Link do ostrzeżenia Komisji Nadzoru Finansowego: http://www.knf.gov.pl/o_nas/ostrzeze...zne/index.html

----------


## DEZET

Jedno wiem- więcej zarobię z własnej działalności wkładając w nią złotówkę i wyciągając drugą, niż powierzanie swoich pieniędzy jakimś dziwolągom finansowym.
Na tym koniec postów o "lokatach" !!!

----------


## andrzej27

Myśle o własnym domu do 140m2 bez piwnic w miare prosty w budowie na jakie koszty musze liczyć bo 200tys wydaje mi sie mało

----------


## hary2006

140m2 użytkowej?? wg mnie 300 mało

----------


## andrzej27

> 140m2 użytkowej?? wg mnie 300 mało


ale systemem gospodarczym dodam że jestem stolarzem drzwi listwy parapety schody oraz cekolowanie i malowanie robie sam

----------


## bowess

Jeżeli te 140m2 to cała powierzchnia po podłogach, to przy prostej konstrukcji i instalacjach powinno starczyć wspominane wielokrotnie 2 tys. za metr, więc 280 tys. Przeciętnie uzdolniony manualnie człowiek jest w stanie włożyć robociznę za kwotę z przedziału 10-30 tys., więc Tobie, jako stolarzowi powinno się udać wybudować za 250-260 tys. Jeżeli te 140m2 to powierzchnia użytkowa, to tak jak *hary* uważam, że i 300 może braknąć. No i jeszcze określenie "w miarę prosty" - bardzo pojemne.  :smile:  Trudno wyczuć, co to za miara. Dla jednego to będzie typowa stodółka, ewentualnie z jakimiś przyozdobnikami na elewacji, które nie będą wpływały na konstrukcję, a dla innego to już może być i wykusz i ze dwie lukarny i ganeczek z kolumnami i balkon.

----------


## andrzej27

> Jeżeli te 140m2 to cała powierzchnia po podłogach, to przy prostej konstrukcji i instalacjach powinno starczyć wspominane wielokrotnie 2 tys. za metr, więc 280 tys. Przeciętnie uzdolniony manualnie człowiek jest w stanie włożyć robociznę za kwotę z przedziału 10-30 tys., więc Tobie, jako stolarzowi powinno się udać wybudować za 250-260 tys. Jeżeli te 140m2 to powierzchnia użytkowa, to tak jak *hary* uważam, że i 300 może braknąć. No i jeszcze określenie "w miarę prosty" - bardzo pojemne.  Trudno wyczuć, co to za miara. Dla jednego to będzie typowa stodółka, ewentualnie z jakimiś przyozdobnikami na elewacji, które nie będą wpływały na konstrukcję, a dla innego to już może być i wykusz i ze dwie lukarny i ganeczek z kolumnami i balkon.


 mam na myśli aby parter zrobić do 200tys a poddasze póżniej

----------


## DEZET

Odkładanie na "potem" poddasza to nie jest dobry pomysł. Wykończenia, np. szlifowanie gipsów i na dole od nowa remont.
140m2 to nie mało, chociaż jak policzę mój parter, to też tyle łącznie wyjdzie.. z garażem. I raczej w 200tys się nie zmieszczę.

----------


## bowess

Jeżeli dom będzie prosty, a parter będzie miał około 90m2 po podłogach, to myślę, że da się zamieszkać wydając 200 tys.

Wiadomo, że odkładanie wykończenia poddasza na później wiąże się z pewnymi niedogodnościami, ale ma też swoje plusy i jest dość często praktykowane. Po pierwsze - jest czas na lekki oddech finansowy (zwłaszcza przy budowie z własnych funduszy, bo przy kredycie to nie wiem - dojdą raty do spłacania i może być trudno odłożyć te brakujące tysiące). Po drugie - zależnie od projektu odizolowanie wykończonego parteru od aktualnie robionego poddasza jest łatwiejsze lub trudniejsze, ale zawsze wykonalne, kwestia chęci, rozwieszenia odpowiednich przesłon, pozatykania otworów. Po trzecie -  jeżeli rodzina jest w tej chwili 2+0, a planuje być 2+2 powiedzmy w ciągu najbliższych 5 lat, to inwestowanie w wykończenie sypialni, które zaczną być użytkowane za te parę lat i to przez mieszkańców płci nieznanej, naprawdę można sobie odłożyć. No i ostatnia kwestia - poddasze można zrobić do stanu, od którego reszta prac nie jest już bardzo uciążliwa, a nie trzeba od razu mieć kasy np. na wykończenie łazienki/łazienek, położenie okładziny podłóg, malowanie, tapetowanie i wiele drobiazgów wykończeniowych, które w sumie dają coś pomiędzy 20 a 50 tysięcy.

----------


## DEZET

Całkowicie zgadzam się z bowess-em. Fakt- najlepiej zrobić piętro do stanu, gdzie nie będzie "kurzu budowlanego", a wykończeniówka nie rozniesie brudu po całym domu.
Andrzej27 planuje jednak 140m2, nie 90, więc licząc nawet 1700zł/m2 wychodzi 238tys. Sposobem gospodarczym można zaoszczędzić, ale dobrze mieć kogoś zaufanego i znającego się na rzeczy do pomocy.

----------


## gkeb

No to może w tym temacie dodam swoje 3 gr. i wyliczenia. Wszystko przeprowadzane dla projektu M83b. Sam projekt będzie upraszczany (zlicowane wejście, likwidacja kominów, likwidacja przejścia między garażem a domem, kuchnia przeniesiona na stronę garażu, a jej powierzchnia dodana do salonu). Ceny i metry zaokrąglałem w górę, bez rabatów. Ceny bloczków solbetu są takie jak podaje producent (można kupić dużo taniej).

Prace przedbudowlane:

Projekt domu M83b - 2000
Adaptacja - 1000
Mapka - 500
przyłącze prądu (20kW) - 3600
przyłącze wody - 1700

Razem jakieś 8800 + pewnie jakieś drobne na opłacenie wniosków. Zaokrąglając powiedzmy 10000.

Fundamenty (materiały):

Ławy fundamentowe (17m3 * 250) - 4250
Bloczki fundamentowe (46m2) - 3550
Styropian (SWISSPOR HYDRO) 10cm  - 1200
Perlit w grunt (30cm) - 6700
beton na posadzke (115m2) -3500

Razem jakieś 19200 + pewnie jakieś dodatki, przyjmuję 20000

Ściany zewnętrzne (materiały)
Solbet 400 24cm (128m2) - 10250
Styropian SWISSPOR LAMBDA EPS 031 FASADA 30 cm - 7300

Ściany wewnętrzne (materiały)
Solbet 400 12cm (50m2) - 2000

Ściany razem 19550, dalej liczymy 20000

Dach:
Blachodachówka 210m2 - 3500
Drewno na wiązary 7,4m3 - 7400

Razem jakieś 10900 i znów zaokrąglamy 11000

Mam ofertę na robociznę fundamentów i ścian na 20000, robocizna dachu nie znam, policzmy kolejne 20000. Okna i drzwi 10000.

Razem wychodzi mi 111000. W tej cenie nie ma instalacji. Na pewno coś pominąłem w swoich wyliczeniach. Jak mi pokażecie co brakuje to postaram się to dopisać i zobaczymy ile wyjdzie do stanu surowego zamkniętego.

----------


## pionan

nie policzyłeś bardzo wielu rzeczy:
- stal zbrojeniowa - potrzeba od cholery, a wcale tania nie jest
- strop - nic nie napisałeś jaki będzie. Zresztą jaki by nie był trochę kosztuje
- więżba i blacha to nie wszystko. W cenie pokrycia dachu jest mnóstwo innych, wcale nie tanich rzeczy
- roboty ziemne, wbrew pozorom sporo kosztują, no chyba, że będziesz jechał sztychówką
- drewno budowlane - deski szalunkowe, stemple - tanie nie są
- śrubki, gwozdzie, szpilki....i mnóstwo innych drobiazgów. Nazbiera sie całkiem spora sumka.
- klej do gazobetonu. To co dostaniesz od Solbetu (worek na paletę bloczków) to stanowczo zbyt mało. Pod warunkiem, ze kupisz bloczki do których klej dokładają, bo do wszystkich nie dokładają.
- rynny.
Sam kończę teraz dach, buduje z Solbetu. Koszt robocizny 37 tys. z pokryciem. Dom 100m2 + 20m2 garaż.

----------


## marchew

czego ja nie doliczyłam rozmyślając o tym samym: koparka, kierbud, piasek, mazie na fundamenty, kleje na sciany, nie masz stropu? taka tania blachodachówka? nie deskujesz dachu? nie foliujesz dachu?
jakiś blaszak? ogrodzenie choć tymczasowe?

----------


## gkeb

Już odpowiadam.
- Stal to 2x wieniec o długości ok 75mb (600mb fi12mm + strzemiona) Nie wiem jaka to może być waga i cena.
- Dom jest parterowy bez poddasza użytkowego - strop bezpośrednio na tym. Łącznie koło 115m2 stropu z nidy i na tym wełna do ocieplenia.
- Powierzchnia dachu to 210m2, tyle samo muszę liczyć folii?
- Roboty ziemne to ściągnięcie humusu jakieś 180-200m2 - nie wiem ile to będzie kosztować, firma budująca posiada swój sprzęt do tego.
- Drewno budowlane - szalunki na wieniec i kilka stempli na otwory okienne i drzwi - jaki może być koszt?
- Klej do gazobetonu - fakt nie policzyłem. Przy Solbecie liczyłem 80zł za m2 czyli 11,43 za bloczek. Widziałem oferty tego samego produktu w okolicy 7zł więc różnica powinna pokryć zakup kleju. Gdyby liczyć te metry po 7zł to na bloczkach zaoszczędzę jakieś 5900
- Rynny - 32-35 mb przy dachu i 3 spusty po jakieś 3,5 mb

Każda sugestia, że coś zapomniałem przydaje się w takich wyliczeniach.

----------


## gkeb

> czego ja nie doliczyłam rozmyślając o tym samym: koparka, kierbud, piasek, mazie na fundamenty, kleje na sciany, nie masz stropu? taka tania blachodachówka? nie deskujesz dachu? nie foliujesz dachu?
> jakiś blaszak? ogrodzenie choć tymczasowe?


Powyżej już pisałem o stropie, kleju. Dachu nie chce deskować, ocieplenie będzie na stropie.
Blachodachówka to GERARD ROOFS® z posypką. Na allegro sprzedają po 33,14 za arkusz. Na m2 przypada 2,17 arkusza, to na mój dach przypada jakieś 97 arkuszy + jakiś odpad (dach dwuspadowy).

----------


## andrzej27

> nie policzyłeś bardzo wielu rzeczy:
> - stal zbrojeniowa - potrzeba od cholery, a wcale tania nie jest
> - strop - nic nie napisałeś jaki będzie. Zresztą jaki by nie był trochę kosztuje
> - więżba i blacha to nie wszystko. W cenie pokrycia dachu jest mnóstwo innych, wcale nie tanich rzeczy
> - roboty ziemne, wbrew pozorom sporo kosztują, no chyba, że będziesz jechał sztychówką
> - drewno budowlane - deski szalunkowe, stemple - tanie nie są
> - śrubki, gwozdzie, szpilki....i mnóstwo innych drobiazgów. Nazbiera sie całkiem spora sumka.
> - klej do gazobetonu. To co dostaniesz od Solbetu (worek na paletę bloczków) to stanowczo zbyt mało. Pod warunkiem, ze kupisz bloczki do których klej dokładają, bo do wszystkich nie dokładają.
> - rynny.
> Sam kończę teraz dach, buduje z Solbetu. Koszt robocizny 37 tys. z pokryciem. Dom 100m2 + 20m2 garaż.


 37tys to co to  za dach????????????????????????????????/

----------


## andrzej27

> Już odpowiadam.
> - Stal to 2x wieniec o długości ok 75mb (600mb fi12mm + strzemiona) Nie wiem jaka to może być waga i cena.
> - Dom jest parterowy bez poddasza użytkowego - strop bezpośrednio na tym. Łącznie koło 115m2 stropu z nidy i na tym wełna do ocieplenia.
> - Powierzchnia dachu to 210m2, tyle samo muszę liczyć folii?
> - Roboty ziemne to ściągnięcie humusu jakieś 180-200m2 - nie wiem ile to będzie kosztować, firma budująca posiada swój sprzęt do tego.
> - Drewno budowlane - szalunki na wieniec i kilka stempli na otwory okienne i drzwi - jaki może być koszt?
> - Klej do gazobetonu - fakt nie policzyłem. Przy Solbecie liczyłem 80zł za m2 czyli 11,43 za bloczek. Widziałem oferty tego samego produktu w okolicy 7zł więc różnica powinna pokryć zakup kleju. Gdyby liczyć te metry po 7zł to na bloczkach zaoszczędzę jakieś 5900
> - Rynny - 32-35 mb przy dachu i 3 spusty po jakieś 3,5 mb
> 
> Każda sugestia, że coś zapomniałem przydaje się w takich wyliczeniach.


 ile powierzchni ma dom?

----------


## pionan

nie zrozumieliśmy sie. 37 tys. za cały SSO łącznie z pokryciem dachu  :smile: 

stal - na swój domek kosztowała mnie między 3 a 4 tys. zł. Stal to nie tylko wieniec. Stal to ławy, słupy, podciagi, nadproża.
roboty ziemne to nie tylko sciągnięcie humusu. Wykop pod ławy, zasypanie fundamentu (koszt materiału do zasypania), wjazd na plac budowy (musisz czymś utwardzic, bo dostawcy nie wjadą, czyli kupić np żwir).
deski szalunkowe - koszt około 600 zł kubik. Ja kupiłem dwa kubiki, było "na styk".
strop jednak będzie - jaki by nie był, kilka tys. będzie kosztował.
nadproża - systemowe, czy lane?? 
cement, piach do murowania ścian fundamentowych. Ja przy budowie z Solbetu zużyłem półtora palety cementu i 15 ton piachu.
odwodnienie (no chyba, że ultra dobre warunki gruntowe) - sama rura drenarska to grosze w porównaniu ze zwirem. Ja po bardzo dobrych znajomościach (i cenach) kupiłem 24 tony za 1000 zł bez faktury.
rynny - tytanowo cynkowe Lindab, mniejsza ilość niż u Ciebie - 2 tys. zł.
folia na dach - tyle co pokrycia, licząc po 2,50 m2, już Ci wychodzi parę stówek.
papa na izolację poziomą. Bedziesz potrzebował kilka rolek, ale te kilka rolek to ze 3 stówy się uzbiera.
kierownik budowy - 2 tys. trzeba liczyć, no chyba, ze ktoś w rodzinie ma uprawnienia.
prąd?? - jeśli budowlany, to rb-tka kilka stówek będzie kosztowała.
instalacja odgromowa - nie wiem czy planujesz. Ja bedę miał. Bednarka, uchwyty, drut - kilka stówek kosztuje.
odprowadzenie deszczówki?? - jesli jest burzówka to spoko. Jak nie ma , to albo zbiornik, albo studnia chłonna. Do tego "opaska" wokół budynku. Nie mały koszt.
rozprowadzenie kanalizy pod chudziakiem - kilkaset złotych z robocizną.
można tak bez końca.....

----------


## andrzej27

> nie zrozumieliśmy sie. 37 tys. za cały SSO łącznie z pokryciem dachu 
> 
> stal - na swój domek kosztowała mnie między 3 a 4 tys. zł. Stal to nie tylko wieniec. Stal to ławy, słupy, podciagi, nadproża.
> roboty ziemne to nie tylko sciągnięcie humusu. Wykop pod ławy, zasypanie fundamentu (koszt materiału do zasypania), wjazd na plac budowy (musisz czymś utwardzic, bo dostawcy nie wjadą, czyli kupić np żwir).
> deski szalunkowe - koszt około 600 zł kubik. Ja kupiłem dwa kubiki, było "na styk".
> strop jednak będzie - jaki by nie był, kilka tys. będzie kosztował.
> nadproża - systemowe, czy lane?? 
> cement, piach do murowania ścian fundamentowych. Ja przy budowie z Solbetu zużyłem półtora palety cementu i 15 ton piachu.
> odwodnienie (no chyba, że ultra dobre warunki gruntowe) - sama rura drenarska to grosze w porównaniu ze zwirem. Ja po bardzo dobrych znajomościach (i cenach) kupiłem 24 tony za 1000 zł bez faktury.
> ...


to ile planujesz wydać  na swój dom??

----------


## pionan

ile planuję?. Około 320000 bez działki. Wydałem do tej pory około 120 tys. (w tym do końca zapłacona robocizna za SSO, materiał na ścianki działowe i 4000 zaliczki na okna). Domek mały, o bardzo prostej konstrukcji. WB-3303 z pracowni Agrobisp.
W tch 320000 chcielibyśmy zmieścic się również czesciowo z mebelkami  :smile: . Zobaczymy.

----------


## andrzej27

> ile planuję?. Około 320000 bez działki. Wydałem do tej pory około 120 tys. (w tym do końca zapłacona robocizna za SSO, materiał na ścianki działowe i 4000 zaliczki na okna). Domek mały, o bardzo prostej konstrukcji. WB-3303 z pracowni Agrobisp.
> W tch 320000 chcielibyśmy zmieścic się również czesciowo z mebelkami . Zobaczymy.


dużo jak na taki mały dom co

----------


## gkeb

Co do stali to tak jak pisałem (może źle to wyraziłem) 75mb stali w ławie (po 4 pręty + strzemiona) i taka sama ilość w wieńcu. Nie ma żadnych podciągów ani słupów. Nadproża systemowe poza garażem (solbet nie ma takich długich). 
Dzięki za wyliczenie co brakuje. Pozwoli to dokładniej policzyć całość.

Pomimo braków w tym co podałem to czy kwota 150000 jest możliwa za stan surowy zamknięty? Ocieplenie, część instalacji będę chciał wykonać sam i tym samym trochę jeszcze zaoszczędzić. 

Staram się upraszczać projekt by na tym zaoszczędzić (dlatego likwiduje kominy, upraszczam bryłę i likwiduję trochę ścian wewnątrz). Samo przesunięcie kuchni daje sporo, bo łazienka, wc i kuchnia są blisko siebie i nie muszę ciągnąć dodatkowych metrów rur.

----------


## gkeb

> ile powierzchni ma dom?


Dom ma 95m2 powierzchni użytkowej + jakieś 26m2 garażu.

----------


## andrzej27

> Dom ma 95m2 powierzchni użytkowej + jakieś 26m2 garażu.


podpiwniczony? z poddaszem?

----------


## gkeb

Brak piwnicy i poddasza. 
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,1651,1,0.htm
Jest rzut i przekrój domu. Lustrzane odbicie. Garaż położony od strony północnej. O zmianach planowanych pisałem powyżej. Jeszcze się do końca nie przekonałem do tego projektu ale jak na razie 80% jestem na TAK.

----------


## gkeb

Postaram się odpowiedzieć i rozwiać wątpliwości.

Adaptacja - mam wycenione na 900zł
Mapka - mam 3 ofert między 450 a 500 zł, wytyczenie budynku - była mowa o 90 zł za oś chyba.
Kierownik budowy jest w rodzinie

Fundament - 45,16 m2 podają w projekcie, fundamenty maja jakies 63 mb, przyjmując na wysokość 1m (grunty to piachy, strefa przemarzania 0,8m) mamy 63m2. Styropian SWISSPOR HYDRO na allegro za 260 za m3, przy grubości 10cm daje cene 26zł za m2. Fundamenty po stronie zewnętrznej mają 54 mb, można policzyć że to 54m2 x 26 = 1404 zł.

W ścianach troche namieszałem jak widze. 128m2 to ściany zewnętrzne. Przyjmując 63 mb fundamentu i wysokość ścian do 3m mamy 189m2 ścian nośnych (- wszelkie otwory) to nam da cene 15120 zł za solbet 24 po cenie producenta i jakieś 10000 po cenach w hurtowni jakie widziałem. Ścian wewnętrznych wyjdzie jeszcze mniej. Jak już pisałem, upraszczam wnętrze. Rezygnuje z pokoju od frontu - w to miejsce trafi kuchnia, a przestrzeń zajmowana przez kuchnie zostanie otwarta i dołączona do salonu. Same ściany wewnetrzne to jakieś 20 mb przy zakładanej wysokości pomieszczeń 2,6m (w projekcie jest 2,5) to daje jakieś 52 m2.

Blachodachówka - wg. projektu to 208m2 powierzchni dachu. dałem 210. Może powinienem dac trochę więcej bo jakieś odpady będą. Nie wiem. 300 to wartość już bezpieczna? Przy 300m2 blachy koszt to 5000. Sam sufit to 143m2. to jakieś 100 płyt nidy (w 2 warstwach) po 17 zł czyli 1700zł (można przyjąć nawet 2000) + śruby, siatka, gips. 

Perlit na podłoge wg. pomysłu bodajże Adama z wątku o ciepłej podłodze na gruncie. Liczone po cenie 200zł za m3 (można kupic taniej).
Okna to 4 po 150x150 (chyba, że coś się zmieni) w tym 2 to fixy. Wyjście na taras to jakieś 3,5x2,2 dzielone na 3 lub 4 części i tylko środkowa otwierana (reszta to fix). Wychodzi jakieś 17m2 powierzchni szklanej. 

Styropian na ściany faktycznie kupuje się na końcu i mozna tą kwote odjąć od całości.

Dodatkowo pytanie ile mogą kosztować tynki gipsowe wewnętrzne za m2?

----------


## DEZET

> Postaram się odpowiedzieć i rozwiać wątpliwości. .(..) Dodatkowo pytanie ile mogą kosztować tynki gipsowe wewnętrzne za m2?


U mnie koszt tynków gipsowych będzie ok 23-24zł/m2. Przyglądam się Twojemu projektowi i nie odbiega on parametrami (poza kształtem) za bardzo od mojego.
Powierzchnia dachu - przyjąłeś 210m2 mój ma ok 230m2.  Konstrukcja wiązarów prefabrykowanych kosztowała mnie ok 30tys z montażem. Sporo kosztują obróbki blacharskie- czasem dekarze mają swoją giętarkę i kupują blachę płaską gnąc ją na budowie- trochę taniej. Jeśli sam zrobisz wiązary na swój  dom na pewno wyjdzie taniej. A może warto zapłacić i dać do zrobienia w fabryce. Potrzebną ilość blachy wyliczy Ci dokładnie sprzedawca z projektu. Ścianki planujesz z 12cm, ja robię z 8+2cm tynk i będzie 10cm. Koszt za suporeks z Prefabetu i klej wyniósł mnie ok 15000( policzyli w hurtowni ile kleju potrzebuję). Robociznę za fundamenty i ściany planujesz 20tys- warto się targować - ja dałem ok 13tys.
Drugi raz czytam na forum o perlicie- chyba taniej dać styropian na podłogi. 
Dobra rada- NIGDY nie mów budowlańcom i w sklepach, hurtowniach, że się na czymś nie znasz! Lepiej doczytać niż potem oglądać coś spartolone.

----------


## hary2006

wg mnie przy rozsądnej ekipie za rozsądne pieniadze i budujac z bk można liczyć na sso w okolicach 100tys zł, warunek- trzeba poszukać samemu tanio materiałów. 
dach wcale nie jest skomplikowany. nasz dekarz za robociznę bardziej skomplikowanego dachu niż twój, wycenił róznicę w robociznię w porównaniu do zwykłej "stodoły" na 2 tys zł. fachowiec sprawdzony i polecany. będzie robił więżbę+blacha+ obróbki+okna+rynny. dach ok 160m2+ daszek nad tarasem ok 15m2.koszt robocizny 11tys

----------


## monia_132

A ja uważam że masz Ja buduje dom za 150tys, 90m2, działka już mamy. Dom skromny, mały, praterowy. Więc życzę powodzenia i trzymam kciuki  :smile:

----------


## gkeb

Skoro wątek jest o tanim budownictwie, to może najpierw należałoby skupić się na wyborze najtańszych (ale nienajgorszych) materiałach i technologiach. Czy ściana z BK jest najtańszym odpowiednikiem? Czy może zastosowanie wewnątrz ścian działowych w formie szkieletu i płyt K-G nie obniży ceny samej budowy? Jaka konstrukcja dachu jest najtańsza do wykonania? I oczywiście sam projekt powinien być uproszczony do maksimum.

----------


## desmear

> Skoro wątek jest o tanim budownictwie, to może najpierw należałoby skupić się na wyborze najtańszych (ale nienajgorszych) materiałach i technologiach. Czy ściana z BK jest najtańszym odpowiednikiem?.



zacząłem budowę w ubiegłym roku. nieduży i tani projekt bez udziwnień.
powiem Ci jedno, nie ma znaczenia z czego wybudujesz ściany, bo różnice w cenie materiału w porównaniu z innymi (późnieszymi) kosztami są KOSMETYCZNE. nie ma co się podniecać materiałem ścian. wiem, że to ciężko zrozumieć na początku, sam liczyłem szukałem w necie, porównywałem, kupa energii w to poszła zupełnie niepotrzebnie. 
innymi słowy, to tak jakbyś kupując skórzane buty za 400 zł zastanawiał się czy kupić je ze sznurówkami za 4 czy 5 złotych. nie ma znaczenia

----------


## bowess

Fakt - gdyby zakup jednego z materiałów był znacząco korzystniejszy od innych, to w ciągu paru lat zdecydowana większość tym by zaczęła budować. Każdy jakoś tam sobie kalkuluje, jak rozłoży wydatki na materiał zasadniczy i docieplenie, czy bierze materiał droższy ciepły na ścianę jednowarstwową, czy jednak warstw będzie więcej, jak ciepłą chce ścianę, no i co ma lokalnie w korzystnych cenach.

No ale takie zestawienie byłoby ciekawe, choćby dla jakiegoś tam wstępnego rozeznania. Też mnie ciekawi, jaki byłby koszt działówek typu szkieletowego. U nas całość z silikatów, więc i działowe z silikatów. Materiał na ścianę 12 cm kosztuje jakieś 35zł/m2.

----------


## desmear

powiem więcej, często tańszy materiał staje się materiałem droższym gdy dojdą koszty transportu. dotyczy to zwłaszcza ciężkiej silki.

----------


## bowess

I dlatego podstawa, to sprawdzić ceny lokalnie i skalkulowane razem z dowozem na plac budowy. No i w związku z tym nie ma jednego najlepszego i najtańszego rozwiązania dla wszystkich.

----------


## gkeb

Tak sobie myślę, że w przypadku ścianek działowych w formie szkieletu można jeszcze pokombinować z grubością ścian zależnie od tego jak bardzo chcemy tłumić dźwięki. Przykładowo wiatrołap, garderoba czy też jakaś spiżarka nie wymagają dużej izolacji, więc można posłużyć się konstrukcją płyta GK + profil 5cm + płyta GK (łącznie jakieś 7,5 cm). W łazienkach to chyba profile powinny być 10 cm, co da nam ścianę 12,5cm. W innych pomieszczeniach można użyć profili 7,5cm. Co nam to da? Niższe koszty i minimalnie większą powierzchnię.
Co do ceny to na aledrogo znalazłem płytę po 15-16 zł, czyli około 5 zł za m2. Profilu CW 50 na m2 wyjdzie jakieś 2mb czyli poniżej 10 zł, a CU50 to jakieś 0,8 mb na każdy m2 czyli 2,4zł. Wełna 40mm to koszt ok. 6-7zl za m2. Ile na to pójdzie wkrętów? Czyli koszt koło 30zł za m2 prostej ścianki, która można samemu postawić.

----------


## desmear

> No tak nie do końca,w moim przypadku przeszedłem w ścianach zewnętrznych z BK24 na silkę 18cm i różnica na samym materiale jest ok.2-3tys.zł a to już coś


no tak, ale zmieniłeś grubość ściany. jakbyś kupił silkę 24 to różnica nie byłaby tak duża

----------


## desmear

> No fakt,ale jak tniemy koszty to tniemy  
> Chociaż w moim przypadku zdecydowała chęć mocniejszego ocieplenia a jak wiadomo material izolacyjny jest zawsze tańszy od materiału konstrukcyjnego


niby racja, ale uważam, że jest sens porównywać gdy nie zmieniamy istotnych cech konstrukcyjnych projektu. grubość ściany to cecha istotna. zaraz znajdzie się ktoś, kto udowodni, że jak nie włoży co trzeciego drutu w zbrojeniu to się nie zawali a będzie taniej.

----------


## gkeb

Należałoby policzyć koszt i parametry (przenikalność) dla konstrukcji:
- beton komórkowy 24 cm 400 + 20 cm styro
- silka 15 cm +20 cm styro
- silka 15 cm + 29 cm styro (identyczna grubość ścian jak BK)
Mój OZC nie widzi BK 400, może ktoś ma i może to policzyc?

----------


## DEZET

W moim projekcie ściany działowe miały być z płyt GK na stelażu. Ostatecznie zrobiłem z suporeksu 8cm. Cena ok 4zł/ szt.- na metr2 wchodzi 7 sztuk, więc razem 28zł + klej do cienkich spoin (malutko :wink:  ). Na to pójdzie tynk gipsowy. W płytach GK nienawidzę tego wszędzie osiadającego przy szlifowaniu pyłu, a tak będzie szybciej i czyściej. Dodam, że cena bloczka z pierwszej z brzegu hurtowni, pewnie nie najtańszej i transport gratis. Można też ciąć na 3 bloczek 24cm- ja tak robiłem, bo dużo mi ich zostało (bloczek kosztował 8,50:3=2,83zł/ szt. i trochę cięcia).
Można zamiast wełny mineralnej na ocieplenie stropu dać granulat wełny mineralnej- też taniej.
Więźbę w parterówce można zrobić z desek - montując wiązary (ale deski są droższe od grubych krokwi). Ponadto nie robić deskowania, lecz położyć folię dachową i blachodachówkę ( lżejsza, więc mniejsze przekroje więźby).
Nie warto oszczędzać na izolacji przeciwilgociowej- ciężko potem cokolwiek naprawić bez poważnych prac. 
Uważam, że w ocieplenie warto zainwestować więcej przy budowie - koszt niedużo większy, a ewentualne dołożenie na elewacji prawie niemożliwe i nieopłacalne.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Wiecie, ja także myślałem, że wybuduję bardzo tanio. Gdzieś na początku tego wątku powinny być nawet moje wypowiedzi.
Obecnie mamy stan surowy zamknięty i robimy instalacje.

I powiem wam, że to nie jest takie proste.

Bywały momenty, kiedy kupowałem materiał nie patrząc na cenę, byle był na dziś/jutro.
Często stając przed wyborem materiału decydowałem się na... droższy.
Dachówka - cementowa, ale z powłoką Cisar, nie Lumino.
Dach - odeskowany.
Papa na dach - na włóknie nie na tekturze.
Papa na izolację poziomą - z tych lepszych.
Ocieplenie fundamentów - XPS zamiast styropianu.
Okna - dwukomorowe.
Przed nami ocieplenie podłogi i ja już skłaniam się do zastosowania styropianu typu podłoga/parking zamiast zwyczajowo kładzionego dach/podłoga. A więc kolejne ponadplanowe  koszty.

Wymieniać można by długo...

Wszystko to rzeczy, które można zastąpić tańszymi zamiennikami, ale w momencie wyboru myślisz sobie - czy jak wybiorę to tańsze gówno, nie będę płacił, za jakiś czas, potrójnie? W końcu buduję SWÓJ nowy DOM. I wybierasz rozwiązanie droższe.
Tak przynajmniej jest w naszym przypadku. To (chęć budowania solidnego) siedzi w mojej głowie i jest silniejsze od strachu na widok ubywających pieniędzy. Stety lub niestety.
Budżet trzeszczy w szwach, a ja przekonuję sam siebie, że gorszej jakości zamiennik zaczniemy stosować przy wykończeniówce, czyli w tych miejscach, które później można stosunkowo niewielkim wysiłkiem i bez demolowania całej chaty apgrejdować. I które nie mają (dla mnie) wpływu na komfort mieszkania.
Czy tak będzie? Zobaczymy.

A samo stawianie ścian, choć tak efektowne (domu nie ma - mija tydzień - dom stoi), to naprawdę ułamek kosztów całego przedsięwzięcia. Ja - podobnie - obliczałem który materiał wypada drożej, który taniej i emocjonowałem się ile "zaoszczędziłem", ale - z perspektywy - nie warto. Budujcie z tego do czego jesteście przekonani i co jest zgodne z "filozofią" waszego domu.
My budujemy ze silikatów. Wcale tak tanio nie wypadają, ale jestem do nich tak przekonany, że nawet gdyby wychodziły drożej od Ytonga, budowalibyśmy ze silikatu.

Znamienne, kiedy zaczynałem budować, nie przyjmowałem do wiadomości tego typu postów i deprecjonowałem ich wartość, a dziś sam tak piszę...

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Nie wierzę,że chciałeś tanio budować


Płakać z tego powodu nie będę.


Nie pisałem, że silikat JEST droższy do Ytonga. Ale to nieważne, nie będziemy się chwytać za słówka, jak dzieci, prawda?

Widzisz Arturo, życie na każdym kroku zadziwia swoją złożonością.
Spój tutaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?171092-Dom-do-ok.200-ty%C5%9B.-jest-sens-marzy%C4%87&p=4486702&viewfull=1#post4486702. I przeczytaj następny post po zalinkowanym.

Post wyżej, pisałem o mojej realnej budowie, o moich rzeczywistych  wyborach. Bo teraz, z - wciąż niewielkim bo tylko półrocznym - bagażem  doświadczeń, widzę że tanie budowanie nie jest takie proste, jakim  wydawało się z początku. A jestem dopiero na półmetku.

Kiedy zaczynałem budować, myślałem bardziej w kategorii - teraz ja wam  pokaże, jak się buduje tanio. Tanio i szybko. Pobiję rekord świata w tej  kategorii.
A podczas budowy do głosu dochodzi odpowiedzialność za to co stawiasz, pojawia się świadomość,  że żona i dzieci nie mają pojęcia jakich materiałów używasz do budowy,  ale oczekują solidnego i bezpiecznego gniazda, a nie skarbonki bez dna.  Takie bzdurki, o których się nie myśli, zaczynając budowę.


Ale dalej uważam, że można wybudować dom sporo taniej od innych.
I dalej twierdzę, że nasz dom będzie tańszy, trwalszy i praktyczniejszy od typowych teraz budowanych.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bowess

Z jednej strony rozumiem, że inwestor chce jak najlepiej dla domu - kupić coś lepszego, użyć droższego materiału, bo to na lata i zgadzam się, że ma to sens zwłaszcza przy robotach konstrukcyjnych, których się już raczej nie poprawi. Z drugiej strony jednak przy założeniu np. budowy za 200 tys. jest to po prostu duży błąd tworzenia kosztorysu i brak dyscypliny w jego realizacji. Takie rzeczy jak deskowanie dachu, kwoty przeznaczone na zakup dachówki, styropianu w podłogi po prostu trzeba zaplanować wcześniej i twardo się ich trzymać. A co, jeżeli małżonka zdecydowanie oprotestuje tańszą wykończeniówkę?  :smile:  Przy budowie z oszczędności i bieżących przychodów takie dokładanie co najwyżej opóźni trochę zakończenie budowy i jeżeli inwestorzy mają gdzie mieszkać i nie ponoszą w związku z tym jakichś dotkliwych kosztów, to czemu nie - wolny wybór. No ale jeżeli są już raty kredytu, płaci się za wynajem i ogólnie budżet napięty, to takie zmiany decyzji powinny być czymś wyjątkowym, a nie zdarzać się co rusz.

Przykład *desmeara* z oszczędzeniem na drucie w zbrojeniu akurat do zamiany bk na nieco cieńszy silikat nie jest adekwatny, ze względu chociażby na różnicę tych materiałów w wytrzymałości na ściskanie - z silikatów po prostu można dać cieńszą ścianę. Problem by był, gdyby ktoś wyłącznie ze względów oszczędnościowych zamienił bez obliczeń np. silikat 24 na 18.  :smile: 

*pawelpiwowarczyk* - podziwiam, że sam ciągniesz budowę. I nie dziwię się lekko przepłaconym zakupom "bo musi być na jutro". Organizacja budowy jest diablo czasochłonna, a jak jeszcze trzeba pilnować kosztów i polować na okazje, to wychodzi z tego dodatkowe pół, jeśli nie cały etat. U nas organizację i preselekcję materiałów wzięłam na siebie ja, mąż wkładał robociznę, ostateczne decyzje w kwestii zakupów były wspólne. Zawsze się trochę ten ciężar odpowiedzialności rozłożył.  :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

co myślicie o ścianach zewnetrznych z gazobetonu?????????

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Uważam że to bardzo dobry budulec, szczególnie jak buduje się samodzielnie i na cienką spoinę.

----------


## perm

> co myślicie o ścianach zewnetrznych z gazobetonu?????????


Potrafią stać. Niektóre nawet długo.

----------


## andrzej27

> Uważam że to bardzo dobry budulec, szczególnie jak buduje się samodzielnie i na cienką spoinę.


a gazobeton muruje sie z betonu?

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> a gazobeton muruje sie z betonu?


 Gazobeton, czyli beton komórkowy np. Ytong, Solbet, muruje się na zaprawę cienkospoinową. Ma ona o wiele lepsze właściwości wytrzymałościowe niż tradycyjna zaprawa murarska. Betonu nie używa się do murowania murów.

Robi się dyskusja nie na temat. Poszukaj sobie na forum, jest o tym sporo.

----------


## andrzej27

> Gazobeton, czyli beton komórkowy np. Ytong, Solbet, muruje się na zaprawę cienkospoinową. Ma ona o wiele lepsze właściwości wytrzymałościowe niż tradycyjna zaprawa murarska. Betonu nie używa się do murowania murów.
> 
> Robi się dyskusja nie na temat. Poszukaj sobie na forum, jest o tym sporo.


a spoina jest z?

----------


## DEZET

Andrzej27-  jaja sobie robisz? wpisz w wyszukiwarkę gazobeton , klej do cienkich spoin. Wyników do wyboru do koloru.

----------


## DEZET

"*Gazobeton, siporex, ytong*, lekki beton komórkowy, o  dużej liczbie porów i strukturze gąbczastej, otrzymywany przez  spulchnianie świeżej masy cementowej pęcherzykami gazu wytwarzającego  się na skutek dodania do zaprawy sproszkowanego metalu oraz hartowanie  jej w parze o temperaturze ok. 180 °C przy ciśnieniu 1 MPa.

Gazobeton powszechnie stosowany jest w budownictwie ze względu na  stosunkowo niski koszt produkcji (do produkcji gazobetonu wykorzystywane  są materiały odpadowe, np. żużel, popiół).  Gazobeton został wynaleziony w Szwecji i od 1934 jest tam masowo  produkowany pod nazwami: siporex i ytong. W Polsce produkuje się  gazobeton belitowy oraz tzw. pianogazosilikat."

----------


## lukasza

[QUOTE=gkeb;4841010
Blachodachówka - wg. projektu to 208m2 powierzchni dachu. dałem 210. Może powinienem dac trochę więcej bo jakieś odpady będą. Nie wiem. 300 to wartość już bezpieczna? Przy 300m2 blachy koszt to 5000.  
[/QUOTE]

za bardzo upraszczasz. Cena dachu dla Ciebie to blachodachówka, wiązary i robocizna. Wcześniej materiał policzyłeś na 11000, teraz po dołożeniu blachodachówki wychodzi Ci 12500. A ja Ci dołożę jeszcze łaty, kontrłaty, membranę, taśmy na komin, oryginalny gąsior z blachy od producenta, rynny, dodatki. Koszt skoczy spokojnie do 15-16 tys. 
Więc pierwsze obliczenia to 11 a teraz 16. Na innych obliczeniach też dodaj sobie od 20-40% to będzie ok. Koszt ścian to nie tylko pustak. Dojdzie zaprawa, plastpapa, dojdą nadproża nad drzwiami, oknami i już kolejne +20%.

p.s. blachodachówką za 16 zł??

----------


## Aleksandryta

*DEZET* mógłbyś przenieść swój dziennik budowy z blogu i założyć jak większośc w tradycyjnej formie, jak wielu to zrobiło ? Koszmarnie czyta się te blogi  :sad:  A lubie Twój domek  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

No fakt, głupio się pisze te "odcinki".Zastanawiałem się nad połączeniem tego, tylko nie wiem jeszcze jak się do tego zabrać  ::-(:

----------


## DEZET

HELP !!! Jak połączyć wszystkie wpisy w jeden chronologiczny? Durny nie jestem, ale ten układ i możliwości edycji forum woła o pomstę do nieba  ::-(:

----------


## lili07

Witam!

przypominam się co jakiś czas, bo jesteśmy na etapie wykończeniówkowym i wszystko poszło według założonego przed budową budżetu.
Może to dziwne co dla niektórych, ale udało się  trzymać w ryzach a przy tym nie rezygnować z dobrych materiałów i technologi. I co najważniejsze budowanie przy użyciu wykwalifikowanych ekip, jedynie elektryka we własnym zakresie.
Licznik na razie stanął na 190.000pln, ale w tych pieniądzach jest ogrodzenie, taras, podjazd i chodnik z kostki, których wcześniej nie planowaliśmy. A pozostało już bardzo nie wiele - ocieplenie poddasza, ocieplenie i otynkowanie budynku plus płytkowanie, malowanie, meblowanie.
Zapraszam do dziennika na szczegóły.
Pozdrawiam i podtrzymuję nadzieję tym co marzą o domku w podobnych pieniądzach.

----------


## andrzej27

> Witam!
> 
> przypominam się co jakiś czas, bo jesteśmy na etapie wykończeniówkowym i wszystko poszło według założonego przed budową budżetu.
> Może to dziwne co dla niektórych, ale udało się  trzymać w ryzach a przy tym nie rezygnować z dobrych materiałów i technologi. I co najważniejsze budowanie przy użyciu wykwalifikowanych ekip, jedynie elektryka we własnym zakresie.
> Licznik na razie stanął na 190.000pln, ale w tych pieniądzach jest ogrodzenie, taras, podjazd i chodnik z kostki, których wcześniej nie planowaliśmy. A pozostało już bardzo nie wiele - ocieplenie poddasza, ocieplenie i otynkowanie budynku plus płytkowanie, malowanie, meblowanie.
> Zapraszam do dziennika na szczegóły.
> Pozdrawiam i podtrzymuję nadzieję tym co marzą o domku w podobnych pieniądzach.


 jaki tp projekt ile mkw?

----------


## Andrzej.K

Kup działke jeżeli dookoła są wyższe ceny a wg i tak się opłaca to najlepsza lokata  oczywiscie jeżeli będzie pełna własność.
Jak znam rzycie od gmin zawsze sie opłaca kupowac.
Ja właśnie robie papierki kredytowe i powiem tak  na zarobki 5000 netto dla 2 osób  moge się ubiegać o kredyt z ratą 3000 zł mam działkę w pełni uzbrojoną tzn bez gazu ale do niego mam 6 m  Ale niechcę gazu bo się nieopłaca.
Oczywiście kredyt 3000 to za dużo na nasz skromny portwel chce się zmieścić w 2000 zł miesięcznie albo mniej.
Uważam że jest budowanie domu i budowanie domu.
To co ktos postawi za 200 tyś można również wybudowac za 450 
A zazwyczaj jak budujesz samemu  a firmą to dolicz mniejwiecej ich pracę  plus 30% pensji dla państwa(poodatki) więc suma sumarum wyjdzie jeszcze raz tyle.
Ukrajńców czy innych troszkę bym się obawiał bo widziałem jacy tam sa fachowcy i ciężko naprawde znależć dobrego niemyślącego 23 g na dobe o wódce.
Ja będę stawiał 168 m2 PU + garaż 38m2
Poniżej postaram się zaprezentowac mój w3łasnoręczny kosztorys a  ten do banku bedzie zupełnie inny i mam nadzieje niewybrać wszystkich pieniędzy.
Bo koszt do Banku to 2300 zł za m2
I ok 1100 za m2 garażu.
Fundamenty z izolacjami i ociepleniem. Ocieplenie tylko domu ponieważ będzie osobnym a jednak przylegającym budynkem.
Fundament ocieplony styropianem z zewnątrz 20cm w środku 10  pod posadzką 30 cm  budowany z bloczków wraz z GWC rurowym z PCV 36tyś zł
Sciany nadziemne z BK solbetwychodzi 78 zł m2 z robocizną murarzy  bez ich pracy 53 zł 267m2 dom ok 21 tyś  będę zaokrąglał by się nierozdrabniać i lepiej być mile zaskoczonym  garaż 4900 zł stropy  3 razy terivia plus podciąg na parterze 38tyś ścianki działowe 9 tyś nadproża   800zł Stolarka okienna i drzwi zewnętrzne 16 tyś izolacja i pokrycie dachu 0,5 m styropianu  10 tyś  izolacja ścian z tynkiem elewacyjnym (izolacja domu 25cm styro  garaż 5 cm lub wcale licze z 5 cm)22 tyś
Scianki działowe BK 8 cm i ścianki noścne BK 24 cm 10 tyś Robocizna plus materiał. Posadzki 3500 tynki  8800 Podwieszane sufity 9 tyś instalacje Reku wraz z projektem 16 tyś 
Instalacja Wodna i kanalizacyjna 3 tyś
Instalacja C.O 16 tyś
Podłogi 7 tyś
łazienki  16 tyś wraz z białym montażem
 Instalacja elektryczna i odgromowa   2tys zł 
Kominek 8 tyś 
Orynnowania i oświetlenia  2-3 tyś 
Powinienem się zamknąć w 250 pozostaje do zrobienia kuchnia z agd ok 15 tyś i umeblowac no i oczywiście pomalowac ale farba kosztuje ok 300 zł wałek 15 moze razy 4 bedę robił z żona to ze 2 połamiemy :smile: 
 Pużniej będę martwił się ogrodem  podjazdem etc to akurat sam chałupniczymi metodami powoli zaczne wykonywać
Oczywiście na ćzęść prac  np do stanu surowego będę zatrudniał ekipy a część wykończeń będę robił sam z rodziną za przysłowiową kawę.
Projekt mam indywidualny tak by rury nieszły przez całą chałupę.
Prosta kostka gierkowska  :smile:  W nowoczesnym stylu :smile: 
Koszt działki 150 tys projekt  geodeci papirkologie i  wszystko to ok 8 tyś plus mase mojej pracy z porządkowaniem działki do budowy wycinka owocowych drzew. i zburzenie starej chałupy.
P.S Dlaczego uważam że gazu się nie opłaca.
Bo za gaz abonament zimą jest 10 zł ale latem 100 zł  Latem płomyczek jest niebieski a zimą żółty czyli kaloryczność gorsza. Grzejąc bufor w nocnej taryfie wychodzi 0,27 gr za kwh w gazie wychodzi 0,24  a prąd jest bardziej wydajny pzdr wszystkich

----------


## andrzej27

ile szacujesz ssz?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Andrzejku, krajanie!
Jak Cię widzą, tak Cię piszą. Naprawdę warto znać ortografię. Popracuj nad tym, inaczej będziesz traktowany mało poważnie.

----------


## DEZET

> P.S Dlaczego uważam że gazu się nie opłaca.
> Bo za gaz abonament zimą jest 10 zł ale latem 100 zł  Latem płomyczek jest niebieski a zimą żółty czyli kaloryczność gorsza. Grzejąc bufor w nocnej taryfie wychodzi 0,27 gr za kwh w gazie wychodzi 0,24  a prąd jest bardziej wydajny pzdr wszystkich


Ciekawe gdzie masz prąd po ,27zł za kWh? A gdzie opłaty stałe- są zarówno przy gazie jak i prądzie? Czy prąd jest bardziej wydajny hmmm...
Tabelka cen nośników energii:
http://gaspol.pl/porownanie-nosnikow-energii-160/

A tu inne porównanie- kosztu zakupu energii do wytworzenia tej samej ilości energii :
http://www.rurociagi.com/spis_art/20...osn-energ.html

No i jeszcze to:
http://www.axan.pl/Porownanie_wartosci_opalowej.pdf

----------


## bowess

*Andrzej.K* wizja fajna, ale chyba trochę zbyt optymistyczna. Planujesz wybudować za 1250 zł za m2 (przyjęłam, że masz jakieś 200m2 podłóg domu), a na swoim przykładzie i po wypowiedziach w tym wątku widzę, że dobrze jest, jeżeli uda się utrzymać w okolicy 2 tys. zł/m2 po podłogach, a przy dużym wkładzie robocizny własnej i bardzo ekonomicznym w budowie projekcie może to być coś w okolicy 1800, 1700 zł - *wmnich* ma koszty rzędu 1660zł za m2, ale kwota 1500zł/m2 wydaje mi się już granicą nie do przejścia. Za 250 tys. moim zdaniem można myśleć o domu do 120m2 powierzchni użytkowej. 

Masz już dogadaną ekipę murarzy za 25zł od metra? W mojej okolicy niestety nie ma takich. Policzyłeś koszt schodów? Wspominasz o izolacji dachu (stropodach?) styropianem, a nic na temat wierzchniego pokrycia - izolacji przeciwwodnej i odprowadzenia wody. Koszt instalacji elektrycznej całkowicie nierealny - liczysz razem z odgromową, a za 2 tys. nie kupisz nawet materiałów samej instalacji wewnętrznej, chyba, że wystarczy ci jedno gniazdko na pomieszczenie. 

Ponieważ ostatnio malowaliśmy poddasze, to nasuwa mi się kwestia drobiazgu, jakim jest farba. Poddasze mamy 50m2 po podłodze i raczej 300zł nie starczyło. Wprawdzie regipsy gładkie, więc już żadnych gładzi nie trzeba, ale zawsze jakiś grunt, potem tania emulsja jako podkład, żeby droższą lateksową wykończyć jednowarstwowo. 

No i kwestia ostatnia - ponieważ paliwo drożeje, a gospodarka porobiła się niezbyt przewidywalna, trzeba liczyć się z ewentualnym podwyżkami cen materiałów i usług, więc kosztorysy lepiej robić z trochę większym zapasem.

----------


## Andrzej.K

bowees 
Koszt instalacji to tylko zakup materiałów bo instalacje  i część wykończenia będę robił osobiście z rodziną .
A część instalacji takiej jak gniazdka przełączniki gniazda antenowe tel juz posiadam więc nieliczę .Tak samo swojej pracy niepotrafię wyliczyć bo niby miałbym sobie zapłacić i odprowadzić podatki :jaw drop: 
Pokrycie dachu to papa i jego krycie wraz   do izolacji jest doliczone  materiał na pokrycie płaskiego dachu to 900 zł  :smile:  Owiele taniej niż w przypadku dachówki.
Oczywiście że jestem Optymistą wolę być dobrej myśli  :smile: 
Sory za błędy  ale mam taką wielką wadę że gdy piszę to niepatrze na monitor a póżniej jak czytam to czytam zazwyczaj  treść niezagłebiając się czy wstawiłem  ( u w słowie gUra) 
Najmocniej przepraszam jak kogoś tym uraziłem.

Wiem można zainstalować  firefoxa ale mam transfer internetu 16kb/s więc samo otwarcie tej strony dość długo trwa niemówiąc o ściąganiu.

 z postępu moich prac postaram się poinformować

----------


## Romero13

Przeglądałem forum i zainteresował mnie ten temat,głównie z tego powodu iż byłem na początku budowy domu o powierzchni 140 m/2 przekonany,że koszty nie przekroczą 200 tyś.

Teraz się z tego śmieję bo bardzo szybko przekroczyłem ten limit i niestety będę zmuszony się zadłużyć :sad:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Romero, witaj w klubie.

Patrząc na swoją budowę, przychylam się do stanowiska, iż koszt rzędu  1900-2000zł/m2 jest, przy większym domku, jak najbardziej realny.  Pojawia się jakiś tam efekt skali. Przy chatach w okolicach 90-100m2,  fachowcy wydziwiają, że mało roboty, w związku z czym koszt jednostkowy  będzie większy.

Z drugiej strony, znam gościa, który buduje dom (prawie) li tylko przy  pomocy rodziny. On, syn, teść syna i ktoś tam jeszcze. Wyjątek stanowiły  wykopy, (częściowo) dach, instalacje, okna. Beton kręcili sami,  murowali sami, tynkowali sami, ocieplali sami. Prawdziwa chata za pół ceny.

----------


## Przem79

Buduj. Potrwa lata ale jak będziesz tego chciał to osiągniesz cel. Ale praktycznie to nie ważne ile byś nie włożył to zawsze będziesz do przodu na tej inwestycji i jeśli zdecydujecie że jednak inwestycja jest ponad wasze siły, to nie zależnie czy będziecie na etapie fundamentów,ścian, stropu, czy dachu to zawsze przy sprzedaży będziecie do przodu (zakładając że budujecie systemem gospodarczym)

----------


## DEZET

> Koszt instalacji to tylko zakup materiałów bo instalacje  i część wykończenia będę robił osobiście z rodziną .
> A część instalacji takiej jak gniazdka przełączniki gniazda antenowe tel juz posiadam więc nieliczę .Tak samo swojej pracy niepotrafię wyliczyć bo niby miałbym sobie zapłacić i odprowadzić podatki
> Pokrycie dachu to papa i jego krycie wraz   do izolacji jest doliczone  materiał na pokrycie płaskiego dachu to 900 zł  Owiele taniej niż w przypadku dachówki.
> Oczywiście że jestem Optymistą wolę być dobrej myśli ...


Liczysz koszt materiałów - ja też tak liczyłem;-( Powierzchnia całkowita z garażem -151m2- wydane ok.150tys. w tym oprócz oprócz pracy ekipy przy postawieniu murów wszystko wyłącznie (!) moja praca. Czyli ok.1000/m2 - fajnie, ale gdzie do końca? Brak instal. elektr. (materiał mam), tynki gipsowe zrobi firma, bo ja nie zrobię tak dobrze- koszt ok. 3tys. Posadzka- to na pewno zrobi firma, bo nie uśmiecha mi się "przerzucać" 30ton piasku+ cement - robocizna wyniesie ok1700zł- czy warto się zamęczać? 
Jakoś "przeboleję" te 5tys. na fachowców- resztę znowu będę robił sam. Jak zamknę się w 220tys będzie super. 
To,że jakieś drobne elementy masz nie znaczy, że nie liczą się do całości kosztów budowy... chyba, że to darowizna  :wink: 
Nie dałeś odpowiedzi na zadane wcześniej pytanie dotyczące prądu i gazu?!

----------


## andrzej27

> Liczysz koszt materiałów - ja też tak liczyłem;-( Powierzchnia całkowita z garażem -151m2- wydane ok.150tys. w tym oprócz oprócz pracy ekipy przy postawieniu murów wszystko wyłącznie (!) moja praca. Czyli ok.1000/m2 - fajnie, ale gdzie do końca? Brak instal. elektr. (materiał mam), tynki gipsowe zrobi firma, bo ja nie zrobię tak dobrze- koszt ok. 3tys. Posadzka- to na pewno zrobi firma, bo nie uśmiecha mi się "przerzucać" 30ton piasku+ cement - robocizna wyniesie ok1700zł- czy warto się zamęczać? 
> Jakoś "przeboleję" te 5tys. na fachowców- resztę znowu będę robił sam. Jak zamknę się w 220tys będzie super. 
> To,że jakieś drobne elementy masz nie znaczy, że nie liczą się do całości kosztów budowy... chyba, że to darowizna 
> Nie dałeś odpowiedzi na zadane wcześniej pytanie dotyczące prądu i gazu?!


220tys za stan do zamieszkania????????????????????

----------


## ojojoj

tak jak w temacie, taki projekt 
http://ajrstudio.pl/projekt-domy-jed...e-ajr20-0.html ? 
czy za ok 200 tyś (plus/minus) jest sens marzyć? rzucicie okiem? wszelkie uwagi i opinie mile widziane

----------


## ojojoj

aj tam aj tam ... się zagoni gości do garów  :wink: 
a tak na poważnie, jest to jakiś mankament tego domu, też to widzę, kuchnia musi być bardziej "popisowa" i trzeba się nauczyć by nie oblizywać garnków przy gościach  :big tongue:

----------


## viktor1

Przy odrobinie chęci  zamknięcie kosztów na poziomie 200tyś jest jak najbardziej możliwe.

----------


## DEZET

> 220tys za stan do zamieszkania????????????????????


Skąd to zdziwienie? Nie będzie marmurów i innych wodotrysków. Sam chcesz tanio wybudować -1250/m2 ??!!.
Wiem, że ta kwota jest u mnie mało realna - raczej 1500 (optymistycznie) - 1800 (mniej optymistycznie)  :wink: 
Wkładam w to duuużo własnej pracy, ekipa tylko na to, czego sam nie mogę/ nie potrafię/ nie chcę (instalacja gazowa, tynki, posadzki). 
*P.S. No i co z tym prądem?*

----------


## DEZET

> tak jak w temacie, taki projekt 
> http://ajrstudio.pl/projekt-domy-jed...e-ajr20-0.html ? 
> czy za ok 200 tyś (plus/minus) jest sens marzyć? rzucicie okiem? wszelkie uwagi i opinie mile widziane


Wg mnie projekt prosty i domek nieduży, więc jest szansa (przy dyscyplinie zakupowej) na zamknięcie się w 200tys.
Faktycznie ta "kuchniosalonka" może być małym "problemem". 
Może jakaś fikuśna ścianka z luksferów przy ostatnim filarku(przy oknie kuchennym) i przy wejściu, która by trochę "zamknęła" kuchnię ?!
Nie podobają mi się wyspy z kuchnią - tu przeniósł bym na ścianę gdzieś obok zlewozmywaka- mniej roznoszą się zapachy z gotowania 
i ew. "chlapanie" z garów po całym mieszkaniu  :wink:  Okno kuchenne fix (nieotwierane).

----------


## DEZET

Może takie coś, stół oczywiście przesunięty:

----------


## pionan

> Przy odrobinie chęci  zamknięcie kosztów na poziomie 200tyś jest jak najbardziej możliwe.
> 
> Razem z teściem wylewaliśmy fundamenty,następnie stawialiśmy mury,dach zrobił mi kolega,teraz pracuję nad instalacją i hydrauliką koszyy na obecnym etapie to ok 140 tyś.
> 
> Następne w kolejce to tynki i wylewki ale na to wezmę fachowców ponieważ nie znam się na tym.


to chyba musi być duży dom, albo bardzo skomplikowana bryła, bo ja jestem na takim samym etapie, z tym, że wstawione już okna z roletami zewn., drzwi wejściowe, drzwi do kotłowni i brama garażowa z automatem i kosztowało mnie to do tej pory 140 tys. Cały SSO zrobiony przez wynajętą ekipę.
Dom prawie 130m2 z garażem. Bryła prostokąt, dach dwuspadowy z małym ganeczkiem (2 malutkie kosze).

czyli coś słabo u Ciebie z niskimi kosztami.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> A pozostało już bardzo nie wiele - ocieplenie poddasza, ocieplenie i otynkowanie budynku plus płytkowanie, malowanie, meblowanie.
> Zapraszam do dziennika na szczegóły.


Pracy może i niewiele. Ale jak chcesz zrobić na porządnych materiałach izolacje to nie będzie to niewiele  :Smile:

----------


## viktor1

> to chyba musi być duży dom, albo bardzo skomplikowana bryła, bo ja jestem na takim samym etapie, z tym, że wstawione już okna z roletami zewn., drzwi wejściowe, drzwi do kotłowni i brama garażowa z automatem i kosztowało mnie to do tej pory 140 tys. Cały SSO zrobiony przez wynajętą ekipę.
> Dom prawie 130m2 z garażem. Bryła prostokąt, dach dwuspadowy z małym ganeczkiem (2 malutkie kosze).
> 
> czyli coś słabo u Ciebie z niskimi kosztami.


Dom nie jest wcale taki duży(140 m/2) ale niestety dużo pieniędzy poszło na dach ponieważ jest wielospadowy,troszkę poniosła mnie fantazja przy wyborze projektu :smile:  ale trudno teraz już nie ma co narzekać.

----------


## pionan

Viktor, a tak z ciekawosci. Ile ten dach Cię kosztował?? Tzn. wszystko. Więżba, pokrycie (razem z oknami dachowymi i rynnami) i oczywiście robocizna.

----------


## andrzej27

ja myśle o domu ok 130m2 z poddaszem i licze że 250tys będzie mało a dodam że jestem stolarzem więc drzwi schody parapety listwy noi cekolowanie i malowanie robie sam co myślicie?????????????????????????

----------


## ojojoj

dzięki DEZET za koncept  :smile: , też rozważamy podobnie, tyle że nie z luksferów,  a ścianę z cegiełki mniej więcej po środku "kuchniosalonki"  :smile: . Ścianka zasłoniłaby wyspę, stałaby się ścianką telewizyjną, a kominek przejąłby ścianę po telewizorze. Aczkolwiek podoba nam się również wersja w oryginale, mimo tego że cały bałagan na wierzchu. Roznoszenia zapachów się raczej nie uniknie, bo to tylko 35 m2.

----------


## viktor1

> Viktor, a tak z ciekawosci. Ile ten dach Cię kosztował?? Tzn. wszystko. Więżba, pokrycie (razem z oknami dachowymi i rynnami) i oczywiście robocizna.


Około 70 tyś...dokładnie co ile kosztowało to nie wiem bo na taką sumę umuwiłem się z dekarzem.

Z jakiego powodu zdecydowałeś się na okna z roletami?Słyszałem,że takie rolety opuszczane w zimie pozwalają dużo zaoszczędzić na ogrzewaniu czy to prawda?

----------


## pionan

> Około 70 tyś...dokładnie co ile kosztowało to nie wiem bo na taką sumę umuwiłem się z dekarzem.
> 
> Z jakiego powodu zdecydowałeś się na okna z roletami?Słyszałem,że takie rolety opuszczane w zimie pozwalają dużo zaoszczędzić na ogrzewaniu czy to prawda?


oj to rzeczywiście dach Cię uderzył po kieszeni. U nas dach na gotowo z robocizną wyszedł około 25 tys. Dachówka Creaton Harmonie łupek angoba, 4 okna dachowe Roto.
Rolety wzięliśmy dlatego, że kwota, którą mieliśmy przeznaczoną na okna, na to pozwoliła. Pewnie, ze rolety są dodatkową przegrodą uniemożliwiającą przenikanie ciepła. Wewnątrz piór znajduje się pianka. Juz teraz mogę powiedzieć, ze rolety są super. Przy takiej patelni jak ostatnio, gdy w domu rolety są zaciagniete, wewnątrz jest przyjemny chłodek. Myśle, że to ważne, głównie na poddaszu, gdzie przecież będa sypialnie.

----------


## viktor1

> oj 
> Rolety wzięliśmy dlatego, że kwota, którą mieliśmy przeznaczoną na okna, na to pozwoliła. Pewnie, ze rolety są dodatkową przegrodą uniemożliwiającą przenikanie ciepła. Wewnątrz piór znajduje się pianka. Juz teraz mogę powiedzieć, ze rolety są super. Przy takiej patelni jak ostatnio, gdy w domu rolety są zaciagniete, wewnątrz jest przyjemny chłodek. Myśle, że to ważne, głównie na poddaszu, gdzie przecież będa sypialnie.


Teraz to mi dałeś do myślenia,chyba też się na takie zdecyduje,co prawda mam już zamówione zwykłe ale chyba zmienie decyzję,tylko nie wiem czy znajdę takie z wewnętrznymi zawiasami i poszerzanymi ramami i czy nie zabiją mnie cenowo :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> ja myśle o domu ok 130m2 z poddaszem i licze że 250tys będzie mało a dodam że jestem stolarzem więc drzwi schody parapety listwy noi cekolowanie i malowanie robie sam co myślicie?????????????????????????


Zastanawiam się czy czytasz co inni piszą? Każdy coś tu napisał o wielkości domu, kosztach. Malowanie? To drobiazg. Położysz kanalizację, wymurujesz ścianki działowe, postaw komin (nawet systemowy), zrób sam ocieplenie styropianem, rozłóż instalację elektryczną i wiele innych rzeczy-  tu są pieniądze, które zaoszczędzisz.
Ja nie jestem ani stolarzem , ani murarzem, ani dekarzem, hydraulikiem i elektrykiem, ale robiłem to co na budowie możliwe - absolutnie sam! Wystarczy wiedza (między innymi z forum) zdobyta przez czytanie, oglądanie, pytanie i dużo samozaparcia.

----------


## pionan

> Teraz to mi dałeś do myślenia,chyba też się na takie zdecyduje,co prawda mam już zamówione zwykłe ale chyba zmienie decyzję,tylko nie wiem czy znajdę takie z wewnętrznymi zawiasami i poszerzanymi ramami i czy nie zabiją mnie cenowo


viktor, ale to nie takie proste. Otwory okienne murowaliscie pod okna bez rolet. Teraz jeszcze w otworze powinieneś zmieścić skrzynkę na rolete. Możesz zmniejszyć rozmiar okien przy zamówieniu, ale podejrzewam, że wtedy nie będą one w standardowych wymiarach i przez to mogą kosztować wiecej.\
Nas okna z roletami kosztowały około 10 tys. złotych. Okna z PCV na profilu Gealan, 6-cio komorowe, w okleinie złoty dąb.  Z tego 5300 za okna, a 4700 za rolety (też złoty dąb), w tym dwie (od podwójnych drzwi tarasowych na parterze i piętrze) sterowane elektrycznie.

----------


## viktor1

> viktor, ale to nie takie proste. Otwory okienne murowaliscie pod okna bez rolet. Teraz jeszcze w otworze powinieneś zmieścić skrzynkę na rolete. Możesz zmniejszyć rozmiar okien przy zamówieniu, ale podejrzewam, że wtedy nie będą one w standardowych wymiarach i przez to mogą kosztować wiecej.\
> Nas okna z roletami kosztowały około 10 tys. złotych. Okna z PCV na profilu Gealan, 6-cio komorowe, w okleinie złoty dąb.  Z tego 5300 za okna, a 4700 za rolety (też złoty dąb), w tym dwie (od podwójnych drzwi tarasowych na parterze i piętrze) sterowane elektrycznie.


Faktycznie,nie pomyślełem o tym...

Szkoda bo teraz będę pewnie myśłał o tym,że mogłem mieć coś lepszego a nie mam :sad: 

A jak u Ciebie wygląda instalacja hudrauliczna,przewidujesz ogrzewanie podłogowe?

----------


## pionan

> Faktycznie,nie pomyślełem o tym...
> 
> Szkoda bo teraz będę pewnie myśłał o tym,że mogłem mieć coś lepszego a nie mam
> 
> A jak u Ciebie wygląda instalacja hudrauliczna,przewidujesz ogrzewanie podłogowe?


hydraulika, w sensie woda+kanaliza właśnie się robi. Podłogówka w całym domu. Miało być mieszane, czyli podłogówka + kaloryfery, ale ostatecznie zrezygnowaliśmy z kaloryferów za wyjątkiem drabinek w łazienkach. Kocioł na miał + ekogroszek z podajnikiem.

----------


## DEZET

> Otwory okienne murowaliscie pod okna bez rolet. Teraz jeszcze w otworze powinieneś zmieścić skrzynkę na rolete. Możesz zmniejszyć rozmiar okien przy zamówieniu, ale podejrzewam, że wtedy nie będą one w standardowych wymiarach i przez to mogą kosztować wiecej.\
> .


Z tego co się orientuję (kolega pracuje w tej branży) firmy odeszły od robienia okien "standardowych"- robią jakie kto chce i cena nie jest wyższa- a to wszystko ze względu na silną konkurencję na tym okiennym rynku. Cenę zwiększają inne okucia, itp. dodatki.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Ponoć pojęcie "okna standardowe" wykorzystuje się już tylko do definiowania rozmiaru okien w przykładowym cenniku.

Na marginesie - któryś z wykonawców (chyba elektryk) mówił mi, że w związku z brakiem standaryzacji rozmiarów okien, nie kradnie się już ich tak chętnie jak kiedyś. Teraz na tapecie (u drobnych złodziejaszków) są okna dachowe, które to występują w ustandaryzowanych rozmiarach.

----------


## RadziejS

> Zastanawiam się czy czytasz co inni piszą? Każdy coś tu napisał o wielkości domu, kosztach. Malowanie? To drobiazg. Położysz kanalizację, wymurujesz ścianki działowe, postaw komin (nawet systemowy), zrób sam ocieplenie styropianem, rozłóż instalację elektryczną i wiele innych rzeczy-  tu są pieniądze, które zaoszczędzisz.
> Ja nie jestem ani stolarzem , ani murarzem, ani dekarzem, hydraulikiem i elektrykiem, ale robiłem to co na budowie możliwe - absolutnie sam! Wystarczy wiedza (między innymi z forum) zdobyta przez czytanie, oglądanie, pytanie i dużo samozaparcia.


Mam dokładnie identyczne podejście do tematu budowania (i do życia w ogóle). Wszystko robią ludzie, często "fachowcy" zrobią gorzej niż ktoś kto sam sobie wszystko przemyśli i dokładnie wykona. Ja masę wiedzy zdobyłem z forum, wiele właśnie z obserwacji zdjęć. Trzeba czytać wiele, porównywać, konfrontować, być krytycznym. Dzięki forum byłem mądrzejszy niż kliku fachowców, którzy mieli okazję przy moim domu coś zrobić. Czasem brakuje samozaparcia, ale naprawdę dużo można wykonać samemu. Wystarczy, że podejdzie się do projektu małymi kroczkami, codziennie, po kawałku do przodu. Trudne, ale wykonalne. W moim przypadku motorem tego zaparcia był mój Tata, za co mu serdecznie dziękuję. Cały dom, prócz dachu wybudowany "własnoręcznie" w 3 lata - oczywiście tip top nie jest, ale teraz to więcej takiej dłubaninki niż budowania.

----------


## DEZET

Dzięki *RadziejS* za dobre słowo  :Smile:  Wg mnie wystarczy coś sobie dobrze zorganizować; dużo siedzę w necie- jak potrzebuję informacji, to jej szukam- często znajduję 2-3 sposoby rozwiązania problemu. Wybieram taki, który wydaje mi się najlepszy i jeszcze 5 razy przemyślę, zanim zrobię. Na razie mam na budowie jeden błąd zauważony przez forumowicza, ale jak sobie przypominam, to wszędzie gdzie oglądałem budowy, błąd był powielany. Da się go na szczęście naprawić. Jeśli ma się smykałkę, to naprawdę nie ma problemu, że się budowa nie uda... ona będzie tylko dłużej trwała.

----------


## DEZET

No to się "chwalę" :sad:  - brak ocieplenia ściany szczytowej od góry. Wymurowałem ścianę pod samą membranę, a powinno być niżej , aby na tym przykleić styropian.
Powstał mostek termiczny :bash:

----------


## miloszk

> Mam dokładnie identyczne podejście do tematu budowania.....


I ja zaczynam swoją drogę w samodzielnym budowaniu....
Na razie za dużo nie widać, trwa już to trochę, ale zawsze do przodu, zapraszam do obejrzenia fotek w moim dzienniku.

----------


## bitter

To ją rozbierz  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> To ją rozbierz


 Chyba Cię straszy? Sorki. Rozbierałeś supereks 24cm klejony? Prędzej popęka i to w innym miejscu niż jest klej- już to przerabiałem. 
Podciąć też nie bardzo jest jak, bo z drugiej strony jest wiązar, a to w sumie jest prawie 28mb do odcięcia. 
Poza tym już jest położony dach. Mogę jeszcze na folii położyć/ wcisnąć styropian między łaty, żeby zaizolować trochę od góry; pomyślę czy to zrobić.

----------


## mirabelki

Witam,
to mój pierwszy post na forum, a ten temat przeczytany od pierwszego do ostatniego :smile:  trochę mi to zajęło czasu, ale warto było...mam w planach wybudować 'dom w mirabelkach' z garażem, archon http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m44b77e684744b ...z tym,że: 
-garaż nieco zmieniony w formie a konkretnie z dachem dwuspadowym, nieco obniżony w stosunku do domu (czyli dodatkowy dach a nie wciągnięty do bryły) przejście z niego do domu po 2-3 schodach, a nad całością dodatkowy pokój: naturalne ukształtowanie działki zachęca do takiego rozwiązania
-okna PCV z jednostronnym kolorem bez jakichś szaleństw (myślę że na korzyść obniżenia kosztów) na pewno to półokrągłe na tylnej elewacji będzie wyprostowane i będzie to okno, na frontowej być może też (chociaż strasznie się nam podoba), likwidacja jednego na bocznej elewacji, w gabinecie okno zamiast tarasowych, likwidacja bocznych w wykuszu w salonie
-likwidacja 'wcięcia' (podciągu?) na tylnej elewacji-tam gdzie ta kolumna - byłoby to zrównane po obydwu stronach wykusza
-likwidacja balkonu na tylnej elewacji
-dach:dachówka ceramiczna albo nawet blachodachówka
-ściany porotherm lub MAX, dobre ocieplenie, tynk + klinkier(już posiadam)
-piec na ekogroszek
To chyba najważniejsze, a ponadto: koszt robocizny które *muszę ponieść wyłącznie*:hydraulika w całości, większość elekrtyki (z małym wkładem własnym), jeśli będzie dachówka to koszt jej położenia, no i oczywiście koszt wykopania ławic i humus czyli koparka.
Reszta prac we 'własnym zakresie' ale na najwyższym poziomie  :wink:  Dodatkowo drewno na szalunki, stemple 'za darmo', zakup materiałów możliwy w dobrych cenach (nie że po kosztach ale na pewno mogę w większości liczyć na dobre ceny), wszelkie narzędzia mam, posiadam też trochę drobnych a przydatnych rzeczy...wykończeniówka w jakimś standardzie, nie będę szukał oszczędności tam gdzie nie powinienem ale też nie będę miał WC za kilka tysięcy (no wiadomo o co chodzi) przynajmniej na początku :jaw drop:  czas bardzo mnie nie goni, mamy gdzie mieszkać nie ponosimy na to dodatkowych kosztów, ponadto jesteśmy młodzi  :smile:  no i wiadomo działka też jest :smile:  i teraz najważniejsze pytanie za ile mogę to najtaniej wybudować?  :big grin:  zmieszczę się w tych magicznych 200tys...

----------


## bitter

Postanowiłem wrzucić moje wydatki i szacunki dla mojego domu bo dalej nie mogę wyjść z podziwu dla ludzi budujących za 200 tys. Ja na samo wykończenie domu wydam 100 tys.
Poniżej co wydałem i co wydam:




Zapomniałem dodać link do projektu:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...e,1951,1,0.htm

----------


## Bullineczka

200 zapomnij  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Witam,
> to mój pierwszy post na forum, a ten temat przeczytany od pierwszego do ostatniego trochę mi to zajęło czasu, ale warto było...mam w planach wybudować 'dom w mirabelkach' z garażem, archon http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m44b77e684744b ... no i wiadomo działka też jest i teraz najważniejsze pytanie za ile mogę to najtaniej wybudować?  zmieszczę się w tych magicznych 200tys...


Witaj na forum! Niestety muszę trochę ostudzić Twój zapał. Nie zmieścisz się w tych "magicznych 200tys." Nawet licząc dużo pracy własnej- budynek jest "skomplikowany" - dużo wygibasów w ścianach, dach z lukarnami, zmiana dachu nad garażem i dodatkowe pomieszczenie. Minimalne koszty netto masz tam podane 257tys. Skłonny byłbym twierdzić, że może to być kwota brutto przy gospodarczym sposobie budowy. W kosztorysach orientacyjnie ok.40% to koszty robocizny (tak było u mnie). Niemniej nie rezygnuj!

----------


## DEZET

> Postanowiłem wrzucić moje wydatki i szacunki dla mojego domu bo dalej nie mogę wyjść z podziwu dla ludzi budujących za 200 tys. Ja na samo wykończenie domu wydam 100 tys...........[/url]


W myśl przysłowia: "tak krawiec kraje, jak mu materii staje" - Ciebie stać to wydasz, większości raczej się nie przelewa.

Niespełna 100m2 parterówki. Co to znaczy: "dach pokrycie- 9,45 tys; dach materiały- 22tys; dach więźba- 24tys"?
Tak patrzę na kosztorys: kuchnia 8,3m2 - wykończenie 20000- szalejesz, sama będzie gotować? :wink: 
Poza tym działkę trzeba oddzielić od kosztów, bo za 200tys ma być wybudowany dom, bez zakupu działki i zagospodarowania terenu.

----------


## bitter

Po pierwsze to tak stać mnie na taki dom ale też chciałbym aby był w miarę tani. Jak oddzielisz działkę to wyjdzie 348 tys. Ten kosztorys to moje szacunku na podstawie wycen od wykonawców. Wersja skrócona więc może nie do końca zrozumiała. Pewne ceny wydaja mi się lekko zawyżone. Co do kuchni to policzyłem tam meble do zabudowy wraz z urządzeniami - płyta indukcyjna, piekarnik, mikrofala, zlew kran, zmywarka meble pod zabudowę. Można to oczywiście wyrzucić bo ktoś może ma już te sprzęty ale to i tak niewiele zmieni. Ja przyjąłem meble w cenie 12-15 tys. Wiem, że to nie mało ale nie chcę mebli z marketu za tysiąc złotych. Każdy z tej tabelki może sobie odjąć co chce. Pokazałem ją, że by zobaczyć jak daleko jest od 350 tys do 200. Wybudowałem już pierwszy dom i go nie skończyłem i sprzedałem. Nowi właściciele zamkną się pewnie w budżecie 900tys ale to dom z innej kategorii niż omawiany tutaj. Wiem jednakże co oznacza budowa i nawet pilnowanie wydatków co do grosza nic nie daje. Oczywiście są regiony Polski w których można zaoszczędzić na robociźnie ale ja zawsze szukam pytam i wybieram z 5 firm najtańszą ale poleconą! i co okazuje się, że niestety tanio nie jest. Zapewne mogę wyciąć jeszcze z tego kosztorysu 50-60 tys ale to i tak zostanie 290-300 tys! Gdzie tu do 200. Mogę zmienić dach na dwuspadowy z blachodachówką - zaoszczędzę pewnie z 20 tys no to mamy najlepiej licząc 270-280 tys. A przyjąłem takie kwoty bo wiem, że nigdy przy kosztorysach nie bierze się pod uwagę jakis gwoździ, śrubek, sznurków, kleju, złamanej łopaty, taczki i takich pierdółek, które robią naprawdę ogromny koszt. Wolę się pomylić na plus i cieszyć, że zaoszczędziłem. Jak ktoś od razu założy 200 tys i się przejedzie to moze nie skończyć domu a to już tragedia. Mieszkałem rok w takim domu, z betonowymi schodami, tarasami itp. Na szczęście niewiele mi zabrakło ale i tak było to frustrujące i sprzedałem dom i buduję tańszy.

Na pewno jak zacznę budowę będę prowadził dokładny kosztorys to nabierze to więcej sensu i będę pisał o konkretach.

----------


## kasia1981

mi nie udało sie wybudować w 200 tyś i nawet nie zamierzałam. niewiele da się zrobić w pojedynkę a na pomoc rodziny nie każdy może liczyć. Bylam w domy wybudowanym za 170 tysięcy. budowa lata 2008-2009. mury sami stawiali, dach fachowiec ale blacha trapezowa. poddasze tynki i wylewka, zero drzwi i podłóg na górze. do górnej łazienki kupiona armatura ale płytki już nie. dolna bez płytek a za prysznic robił brodzik z zawieszoną folią. schody najprostsze drewniane ażurowe.
wierzę że są osoby którym się udało ale efekt jak dla mnie takiego domu nie jest imponujący. I nie chodzi tu o kibelki za kilka tysięcy jak ktoś napisał wyżej ale o ogólne wrażenie rozbabranej budowy.
ostatnio znajoma się zapytała za ile wybuduje. powiedziałam jej że jak chce spać spokojnie to niech liczy 2 tys za metr. jak jej zostanie to super, najwyżej nie weźmie kolejnej transzy.

----------


## mirabelki

> Witaj na forum! Niestety muszę trochę ostudzić Twój zapał. Nie zmieścisz się w tych "magicznych 200tys." Nawet licząc dużo pracy własnej- budynek jest "skomplikowany" - dużo wygibasów w ścianach, dach z lukarnami, zmiana dachu nad garażem i dodatkowe pomieszczenie. Minimalne koszty netto masz tam podane 257tys. Skłonny byłbym twierdzić, że może to być kwota brutto przy gospodarczym sposobie budowy. W kosztorysach orientacyjnie ok.40% to koszty robocizny (tak było u mnie). Niemniej nie rezygnuj!


Dziękuje za odpowiedź :wink:  hmm te 250tys to i tak nie najgorzej...nie wiem na ile opisałem szczegółowo i zrozumiale te zmiany które chcemy wprowadzić ale mam nadzieję że obniżą trochę koszty w stosunku do kosztorysu bo właśnie dzięki nim chcemy uzyskać nieco prostszą bryłę (np. elewacja tylna byłaby uproszczona bo likwidujemy ten podcień i kolumne a zostawiamy tylko prosty wykusz z jednym oknem, na pewno zlikwidujemy co najmniej jeden balkon)...z racji tego że wszystkie decyzje dopiero przed nami (w tej chwili czekamy na mapkę do celów projektowych od geodety, mamy już wypis i wyrys, projekt jeszcze nie zakupiony) nadal zastanawiamy się jeszcze nad tym garażem. Garaż jest potrzebny nam na pewno, kwestia czy przy domu czy osobno. Za przemawia fakt ukształtowania działki, bo idealnie pasuje, no i to że przydałby się jednak ten dodatkowy pokój (w oryginalnym projekcie chcielibyśmy przenieść łazienkę w miejsce jednego pokoju, a w jej zrobić pralnie-pom.gosp.-oglądaliśmy na żywo mirabelkę i niestety pomieszczenie to nie jest rewelacyjne na łazienkę, wręcz trudno tam coś sensownego zrobić) a dodatkowo chcielibyśmy zmieścić tam kotłownie, oryginalna będzie chyba za mała (jest za mała?) przy ogrzewaniu na paliwo stałe, wiadomo że musi się w niej zmieścić też opał a dodatkowo przydałoby się wyjście z niej bezpośrednio na zewnątrz. Przeciw oczywiście koszty, nawet z tego co tu doczytałem sięgają kilkudziesięciu tys...no a u nas doszłyby jeszcze koszty dość dużych zmian w projekcie. Widzę że jesteś dobrze zorientowany :cool:  myślisz że ile 'zaoszczędzilibyśmy' budując ten domek bez garażu?

----------


## bowess

*mirabelki* - czemu akurat Dom w mirabelkach, skoro wymaga tylu zmian? Nie lepiej byłoby znaleźć od razu projekt bardziej zbliżony do planu prostokąta i z dwuspadowym dachem nad garażem? No i jeszcze, żeby kotłownia była pod paliwo stałe. Wykończenie zewnętrza w stylu i kolorach mirabelek jeżeli bardzo się podoba, można zrobić na każdej podobnej bryle. Chcesz dom o naprawdę sporym metrażu. Nawet włożenie własnej robocizny w tak dużym wymiarze, na koszt materiałów budowlanych i wykończeniowych nie poradzi - nie ma co marzyć o 200, a moim zdaniem i o 250 tysiącach. To po prostu jest duży dom. Taki dom bez garażu to 30-40 tys. mniej. Może odpowiadałoby Wam coś o podobnym programie użytkowym, ale w wersji tak ze 20m2 mniejszej? Coś w typie Aresa II, albo któryś projekt z Dobrych Domów?

----------


## dorianmk

Ja zamierzam postawić troche mniejszy pod klucz za 150tyś bez mebelków i agd ale da się projekt chatka II mg-projekt samo biuro podaje taki kosztorys. Jeśli to jest duzy dom to może być problem, ale po co takie domy. Rodzina 2+1 na 70-90m2(użytkowa) w zupenosci się zmieści przecież to i tak dwukrotność małego mieszkania w bloku.Koszty utrzymania mniejsze dochodzi taras gdzie też można odpocząć(zależy od lokalizacji działki).Trzeba brać siły na zamiary i dobrze ocenić potrzeby nie wszystko musi być ze złota. Jest parę dzienników z niskimi kosztami budowy domu.

----------


## mirabelki

> *mirabelki* - czemu akurat Dom w mirabelkach, skoro wymaga tylu zmian? Nie lepiej byłoby znaleźć od razu projekt bardziej zbliżony do planu prostokąta i z dwuspadowym dachem nad garażem? No i jeszcze, żeby kotłownia była pod paliwo stałe. Wykończenie zewnętrza w stylu i kolorach mirabelek jeżeli bardzo się podoba, można zrobić na każdej podobnej bryle. Chcesz dom o naprawdę sporym metrażu. Nawet włożenie własnej robocizny w tak dużym wymiarze, na koszt materiałów budowlanych i wykończeniowych nie poradzi - nie ma co marzyć o 200, a moim zdaniem i o 250 tysiącach. To po prostu jest duży dom. Taki dom bez garażu to 30-40 tys. mniej. Może odpowiadałoby Wam coś o podobnym programie użytkowym, ale w wersji tak ze 20m2 mniejszej? Coś w typie Aresa II, albo któryś projekt z Dobrych Domów?


Dlatego mirabelka że właśnie ten dom najbardziej nam odpowiada WEWNĄTRZ, zewnętrzne wykończenia ma dla nas role drugoplanową :smile:  nie wybieraliśmy projektu, jak czasem się zdarza, dlatego że ładna wizualka i to jeszcze elewacji :jaw drop: ...wymaga zmian to fakt, dlatego bierzemy też pod uwagę możliwość wykonania projektu indywidualnego-za kilka dni spotkanie z architektem, więc zapewne dużo się nam rozjaśni, na razie wszelkie nasze wizje są właśnie nasze :cool:  zobaczymy jak wyceni koszt zmian w gotowym projekcie, a ile chciałby za wykonanie indywidualnego zbliżonego do Mirabelki. Każdy wie że wybór projektu łatwy nie jest, a od ich ilości można dostać oczopląsu :wink:  ale my szukaliśmy baaardzo długo, różne były bardziej lub mniej brane pod uwagę, ale ostatecznie stanęło właśnie na tym. Widzieliśmy go również 'na żywo' i tylko nas utwierdziło w przekonaniu że to nasz dom :big grin: ...metraż niby spory, choć zależy kto jest do jakiego przyzwyczajony...obydwoje wychowaliśmy się w domach jednorodzinnych, obecnie mieszkamy w domu pow. 200m, od dziecka znam komfort posiadania własnego pokoju a nie dzielenia go z rodzeństwem (chciałbym żeby moje dzieci również to miały), krótkie epizody w bloku (w tym jeden z wielkiej płyty z karaluchami wychodzącymi z wsypu :jaw drop:  :big grin: ) skutecznie mobilizują do budowy :smile:  więc dla nas jest na miarę oczekiwań. Dach, mimo lukarn, nie jest chyba aż tak skomplikowany żeby bardzo odbiło się to na kosztach. Zdaję sobie sprawę że większy dom to więcej materiałów dlatego też pytam tutaj o zdanie, o realne koszty okiem już wybudowanych albo budujących. A co do samego ostatecznego kosztu to nie zakładam że zmieścimy się w 200 czy 250 bo jak nie to będzie tragedia, ale chciałbym wybudować na tyle tanio na ile się da nie tracąc na jakości/komforcie ale w tez w granicach rozsądku -nie zamierzamy inwestować w jakieś wynalazki które to niby zwracają się JUŻ za 30 lat :jaw drop:  :big tongue: ., i ogólnie to moim skromnym zdaniem dom służy do MIESZKANIA, a w dzisiejszych czasach zdarza się że głównie do spania... No i zupełnie na marginesie, bo nie wiem na ile może to mieć znaczenie, to dodam że póki co zamierzamy budować się bez kredytu, więc w razie W zawsze pewnie będziemy mogli się nim poratować, ale wolelibyśmy tego jednak uniknąć.

----------


## jareko

mnie ciągle zastanawia ten pęd do garażu w bryle budynku lub wolnostojącego. Tak jakby każdy był mechanikiem i sam przy samochodzie dłubał. Komfort ciepłego wnętrza w samochodzie można uzyskać za 2-3 tyś montując sobie webasto podłączane do sieci energetyczne, nawet autko samo się odśnieży  :smile:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Ja właśnie tak zamierzam zrobić.
Nie będziemy mieć garażu, za to planuję zamontować w naszych autach ogrzewanie postojowe.
Za rok będę mógł Wam napisać, jak się taki układ sprawdza.

----------


## jareko

sprawdza się genialnie. Prądu żre niewiele, koszt ogrzewania o wiele niższy od ogrzania garażu, o jego wybudowaniu nie wspomnę tj. garażu  :smile:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Prądu? Ja myślałem o ogrzewaniu spalinowym.

----------


## jareko

Tak, mam na myśli prąd - to koszt 2-3 tyś. Webasto na paliwo to już wydatek 2-3 razy większy. A najczęściej potrzebujemy go rano ale nie ma co ukrywać, że na paliwo daje więcej możliwości  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Tak z grubsza o kosztach budowy garażu - konkretnie moim dostawionym do budynku- pow. 27,3m2 :
- suporeks                                340 szt.
- klej do j.w. cienka spoina          10 worków (?)
- bloczki fund 7 warstw             290 szt.
- ława  beton                           2,16m3
- wieniec beton                          0,9 m3
- chudziak                                 2,8 m3
- styropian posadzka                 2,8m3
- posadzka                                2,8m3
- dach więźba - drzewo                      400zł
- membrana na dach                 50m2
- blachodachówka                     50m2
- stal fi12mm                           128mb
- stal strzemiona fi6mm            136mb
- styropian ociepl. fund. 8cm    1,3m3
- styropian ociepl. ścian 15cm   7,2m3
- siatka zbrojeniowa do ociepl    50m2
- klej do j.w.                              10 worków (?)  
- brama garażowa 2,4x2,4m z automatyką        4200zł
Dojdzie koszt piasku, gwoździ, farmerów, pasa nad i podrynnowego, gąsiora, rynien i spustów, drzwi wewnętrzne.
Koszty policzyłem orientacyjnie wg cen zakupu materiałów - teraz niektóre są ciut tańsze.
Robocizna własna od stanu surowego otwartego, który był w cenie budowy całego SSO.
Ogólnie koszt tego garażu liczę na ok 15-16000 zł.

Zyski : mam miejsce na auto - nie potrzeba go odkopywać ze śniegu, nie ponoszę kosztu zakupu webasto (garaż nie musi być ogrzewany), 
kawałek kąta na graty majsterkowicza, ogrodnicze, rowery itp. No i jeszcze kawałek stryszku nad garażem :Smile:

----------


## jareko

Podstawowa zajęta Webasto nie jest ogrzewanie wnetrza lecz ogrzanie silnika prawie do nominalnej temperatury. Zmniejszą ci zużycie paliwa bo silnik pracuje bardzo krótko na ssaniu. Zmniejszą zużycie silnika. Jak masz samochód na gaz to od razu na niego sie przełącza lub jak masz prosta instalacje to możesz uruchomić silnik od razu na gazie. Zwłaszcza diesla oszczędzasz. Przy okazji masz cieple wnetrze i bez śniegu  :smile:  Same zalety w porównaniu z termowentylatorem   :smile:  Rozwiązanie elektrycznego Webasto ma tylko jedną wadę-potrzebuje prądu.

----------


## mirabelki

> mnie ciągle zastanawia ten pęd do garażu w bryle budynku lub wolnostojącego. Tak jakby każdy był mechanikiem i sam przy samochodzie dłubał. Komfort ciepłego wnętrza w samochodzie można uzyskać za 2-3 tyś montując sobie webasto podłączane do sieci energetyczne, nawet autko samo się odśnieży


W naszym przypadku garaż jest potrzebny właśnie z powodów zawodowych...mimo że nie jestem mechanikiem :yes:

----------


## chris004

Witam 

Chciałbym aby ktoś mniej więcej powiedział czy jestem w stanie wybudować całego bliźniaka ( obydwie połówki ) za mniej więcej 420 - 450 tys zł. Dodam że mam działkę 8 arową w pełni uzbrojoną ( altanka z podciągniętym prądem + budka z gazem + studzienka z wodą + ogrodzenie )

Interesuje mnie ten projekt ESTER
- każda połówka ma około 113 m2 + garaże po 19 m2
- materiały średniej jakości.( tam gdzie trzeba to lepsze )
- na każdy etap budowy inna ekipa ( stan surowy zamknięty, elektryka, ogrzewanie , elewacja itp ) - myślę że wtedy jest trochę taniej.
- wykończenie wewnątrz myślę że systemem gospodarczym - po rodzinie ( kuchnia, łazienka, podłogi itp )

LINK do projektu :

http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...k-wry1040.aspx

Lub troche tańsza alternatywa ( tak mi się wydaję ) ale na pewno mniejszy domek , 2 x 83 m2 + garaże po 18 m2

LINK do projektu :

http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...-Duet,256.html

Z góry dziękuję za każdą odpowiedź
Krzysztof

----------


## weronikka1

*bitter* Troszkę mnie zaskoczyłeś swoimi cenami. Jak dla mnie są mocno zawyżone. Co prawda jeszcze nie zaczęłam budowy, ale PnB mam i wiem chociażby jak mają się sprawy papierkowe. Za samego architekta dałeś 6400zł, ja dałam 1500zł (adaptacja, zmiany w projekcie i wszystko włącznie z PnB). Także już na początku widać jak można zaoszczędzić. Za okna liczysz 30 000zł, ja myślę o góra 15000zł. Co do kuchni to się zgadzam, że można dać z całym sprzętem 20tys.zł, choć ja mam nadzieję zmieścić się w 15tys.zł. Ale łazienka 30tys.zł, masakra - ja tu myślę o 12tys.zł. Co do podłóg też mogę się zgodzić co do tych 10tys.zł, bo sama tyle liczę. Dach strasznie dużo Cię wyniesie - ja w swoim projekcie mam dwuspadowy, bez okien, 222m2 i liczę 30tys.zł. Za mury liczę max 40tys.zł z robocizną.  Zupełnie nie znam się na hydraulice, także co do ceny się nie wypowiem. I naprawdę jest taka droga? 

Ja w przyszłym roku zaczynam budowę domu anatol http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/anatol/index.php. Ale buduję go bez garażu. Chciałabym się zmieścić razem z umeblowaniem w 250tys.zł. Ale czy się uda, zobaczymy. Proszę oświećcie mnie co do cen, bo może te co podałam u góry są niemożliwe do zrealizowania?

----------


## jareko

zweryfikuj od razu cenę za swoje 10 okien. Jak naprawdę chcesz mieć dobre i w kolorze nie zmieścisz się  15 tyś

----------


## weronikka1

Myślisz, że okno 150X150 za 1500zł będzie niezbyt dobre? Myślę o białych plastikach. Okno tarasowe - mam zmienione w projekcie z dwu na jednodrzwiowe z oknami po bokach - liczę za 3000tys. Okna małe 60X90 liczę za 600zł. To nie są realne ceny? Chyba nie liczę tak najtaniej? Czy się mylę?

----------


## jareko

najlepiej wyślij już zapytanie ofertowe do firmy którą bierzesz pod uwagę. W białym i po takich zmianach może się zmieścisz

----------


## weronikka1

Oj jeszcze tak zorientowana nie jestem by już wysyłać zapytanie o wycenę. Rozpoczęcie budowy dopiero na wiosnę przyszłego roku więc jeszcze mam czas. A co myślisz o reszcie, których dałam przykłady cen. Możliwe? I co z tą hydrauliką? Naprawdę taka droga jest?

----------


## jareko

raczej mogę powiedzieć, że niejeden klient był zaskoczony, bo wydawało mu się, że okna kosztują tyle ile sobie założył a później był ból  :sad:

----------


## weronikka1

Narazie sprawdzałam ceny na allegro. No ale zobaczymy co się okaże. Jeżeli będzie zapłacić te 5tys. zł więcej, to się zapłaci. Tylko te rozbieżności cen są naprawdę ogromne z tego co zauważyłam. I nie przeraża mnie różnica gdzie jest właśnie 5tys.zł, ale jak już widzę różnicę 20tys.zł, to faktycznie jestem zaniepokojona. No ale cóż trzeba próbować  :smile:

----------


## bitter

weronika ... fakt architekt może nie najtańszy ale w tej cenie są wszelkie mapki, projekty kanalizacji wody itp. Wiem, że można taniej ale ten był sprawdzony na poprzedniej budowie i nanosiłem mnóstwo zmian w projekcie więc ... Cena łazienek to za dwie łazienki. Za 12 tys zrobisz jedną, dwie to raczej na sprzęcie z Castoramy z najniższej półki. Ja tam wole zabudować pod kafelki Grohe za 700zł niż koło za 400 w cenie z klapą sedesem, szczotką i zestawem papieru na rok  :wink: )) bo się okaże że za rok będziesz rozkuwać kafelki ;-(. Co do ceny okien to 15 tys kosztuje Uwaga jedno okno w systemie HS szerokości 3,5m.  Mam wyceny z 3 firm w tym dwóch znanych (MS oraz Oknoplastu) i nikt nie chce taniej. Oczywiście mogę wstawić okno tarasowe za połowę ceny otwierane ale miałem już HS i to jest niesamowite rozwiązanie. W moim domu będzie dużo szkła (38m2 okien w parterówce na jednym poziomie). Bo dla mnie dom to nie mieszkanie w bloku z małymi okienkami. W domu musi być światło, widok na ogród przestrzeń. Tu nie będę oszczedzał.

Co do zawyżonych kosztów. Tak są lekko zawyżone ale nie wszystkie (niektóre są po wycenach przez fachowców). Wybudowałem już jeden dom i wiem, że największym błędem jest kiedy zakładasz "kosztorys minimum" i potem się przejedziesz. Budując dom trzeba założyć "kosztorys maksimum" i ewentualnie ciąć koszty ale nie w kosztorysie ale podczas zakupów. Nie buduj domu nie mając zaplecza finansowego do takiego stanu w jakim jesteś w stanie mieszkać. Jeżeli jesteś w stanie żyć w domu z jedną nieskończoną łazienką i zbierać kasę przez 5 lat to buduj. Ale załóż zawyżony kosztorys do tej jednej łazienki. Bo jak się przejedziesz to się okaże że będziesz się załatwiać w latrynie na ogródku i brać nerwosol do końca życia  :wink:

----------


## WiolaB

weronikka1 trzeba próbować, sama na wiosnę zaczynam budować TK 12 i mam zamiar zmieścić się w kwocie do 240 tys, z cenami masz rację są różne ale jak się szuka to można znaleźć taniej nie znaczy gorzej. Duże grono tu wypowiadających się forumowiczów nie oszczędzało na budowie, lub niewiele robili podczas budowy, a później rozpisują że się nie da tanio, że za 200 tys to można kurnik postawić. 
Osobiście podczas budowy wybranego TK12 mam zamiar stan surowy zamknięty zrobić za 120 tys.

----------


## weronikka1

*bitter* Ja z jednej łazienki zrezygnowałam, ponieważ mam parterówkę z poddaszem nieużytkowym. Także jedna łazienka i małe wc wystarczy w zupełności. I łazienka za 12tys.zł, to raczej nie należy do tanich. I uważam, że castorama wcale nie jest taka zła :smile:  Jeżeli chodzi o okna, to raczej się nie dogadamy, gdyż mamy dwa zupełnie inne zdania. Dla mnie 15tys.zł za jedno okno to jest przesada - ale jak kto lubi i jak kto woli. Też lubię jasne pomieszczenia, ale nie wyobrażam sobie od razu mieć całych ścian oszklonych. Oczywiście wiem, że kosztorys może wzrosnąć, dlatego mam w zanadrzu 50tys.zł. I nie sądzę by ludzie, którzy wybudowali się za 200 czy 250tys. załatwiali się z latrynie na ogródku  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> zweryfikuj od razu cenę za swoje 10 okien. Jak naprawdę chcesz mieć dobre i w kolorze nie zmieścisz się  15 tyś


 Naprawdę nie zmieści się w tej cenie? Ja za swoje: wewn. białe, zewn. złoty dąb, pakiet 3 szybowy z ciepłą ramką, okucia Veka, sztuk 10 + drzwi tarasowe + brama 2,4x2,4m + drzwi zewnętrzne KMT zapłaciłem ok.15ooo. Faktem jest , że lepiej kupować zimą, kiedy firmy mają przestój i niższe ceny niż w sezonie budowlanym.
Zapytania poszły do 3-4 firm- wybrałem nie najtańszą ofertę.

----------


## weronikka1

*DEZET*To mnie pocieszyłeś :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

> *DEZET*To mnie pocieszyłeś


hej weroniko też mysle ze łazienka za 30tys to przesada ja też licze 10-12tys okna licze 10tys a jeśli chodzi o kolor np z jednej strony to nie jest to aż taka duża dopłata

----------


## Piotr Biało

weronikka 1.

 Prawde mówiąc to sam jestem zaskoczony niektórymi wypowiedziami, ceny troche wyolbrzymione uważam.
Ja za okna zapłaacilem 14,300.netto;  kolor złoty dąb dwustronny, potrójna szyba.  
6 małych, 7 dużych, 2 x podwójne balkonowe drzwi i 2x pojedyncze balkonowe. firmy lokalnej,ale majacej b. dobra opinie.

----------


## weronikka1

Również zrezygnowaliśmy z kominka. Ponieważ nie wiązaliśmy z nim planów ogrzewania, to stwierdziliśmy iż da się bez niego żyć :smile:

----------


## Piotr Biało

....to jeszcze cos dopisze. do dzisiaj Wydałem 140 tys.
160 m użytkowych.

- etap 1- budowa i dach, blachodachówka (drzewo na dach moje) 120 tys, prawde mówiąc liczyłem na 1000 tys, ale i dom miałbyć mniejszy...
- okna, bez drzwi i bramy garażowej 14tys.
- instalacje elektryczna- koszt 0,00 sam ja zrobiłem,
- instalacja hydrauliczna 3 tys., bez centralnego.
- tynki (na dole cem-wap., na górze gipsowe) 14 tys (8800 robocizna, reszta materiał)

Dziwie sie np. mojemu znajomemu, który wydał do takiego samego stanu jak ja ok 5000 tys więcej, ale tak to jest jak się na koszty nie zwraca za bardzo uwagi i kupuje bez porównania cen, a nawet właściwości, bo droższe, nie znaczy odpowiednio lepsze.
No a szaleństwa na kredyt mojego znajomego , typu piec do CO za ponad 10.000 tys, lub podłogi z kamienia, to dla mnie przesada...

a

----------


## andrzej27

mam pytanie stan deweloperski tzn dokładnie co????????

----------


## bitter

Arturo nie przeczę, że na okno tarasowe drogie ale ja też nie zamierzam wybudować domu za 200 tys. Natomiast porównywanie okien tak sobie bez podania powierzchni i energooszczędnośc mija się z celemi. Zwracam uwagę na ceny i zwracam się do kilku firm po wycenę. Ale nie można porównywać okna z firmy krzak do znanej renomowanej firmy która zapewni mi gwarancję serwis i spokojny sen oraz odpowiednie parametry okna. Nie skupiał bym się na moim oknie tarasowym bo to rzeczywiście fanaberia. Oczywiście można zaoszczędzić na robociźnie ale ja pracuję i mogę zrobić sam coś w weekendy. Mam czekać 4 lata i guzdrać się z swoją robotą? Sam się zastanawiam nad niektórymi rzeczami. Znam od podszewki teoretyczne położenie styropianu i zrobienie tynku. Ale czy jak spieprzę robotę i pomaluje ściany i dom będzie miał fale zamiast ślicznej elewacji to będę zadowolony z oszczędności? Raczej nie. 

Chciałem tylko swoim postem zwrócić uwagę "radosnych idealistów" żeby uważali. Sam byłem takim radosnym idealistą i mimo wkładu pracy własnej w gładzie i rigipsy oraz elektrykę przekroczyłem budżet i to sporo. 

Oszczędzić można oczywiście wiele i w domu za 200 tys nie powinno być kilku rzeczy o których pisałem wcześniej (garażu w bryle, piętra, dachówki itp)

----------


## jan_z_wolna

[QUOTE=bitter;4875720]


 Materiał na mury za 40 koła na taki mały domek? Toć to szok! Co to będzię? Jakaś eksperymentalna odmiana Ytonga grubości 60 cm gwarantująca komfort bez ogrzewania przy -5 st?

Przy tym kominek za 4? To na wkład ile zostanie - 2 koła? i 75% ciepła z tego kominka pójdzie w komin, a przez upiepszoną szybkę kija będziesz w wigilijny wieczór widział.

Coś nie halo ta wycena jest. Jeżeli sam nie potrafisz zlepić (co nie jest na początku takie łatwe) to daj jakiemuś gościowi, który robi operaty dla banków i niech Ci zrobi wycenę dla systemu gospodarczego. Odejmij prace, które zrobisz sam i wyjdzie kwota za chatkę.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Po czwarte - kontrola budowlańców na każdym etapie i brak pobłażliwości dla partaczy.


Wszystko ok. Tylko ten punkt powinien brzmieć. 
"Uczę się, czytam żeby popełnić jak najmniej błędów i robię sam a wykończeniówkę to już zupełnie"

Moim zdaniem, przy budowie ekipami nie ma szans na dom za 200 koła.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Artur72  :wink: 
Jak ktoś chce budować tanio i ma takie okna w projekcie, to NIE WIE co robi. A patrząc na Twój dziennik to Ty o tym doskonale wiesz  :Smile:

----------


## jan_z_wolna

No wiesz,
Przecież piszę, że wiesz  :Smile:

----------


## bitter

Arturo wywołałem burzę świadomie bo dzięki temu powstaje tu dyskusja. Nie zjadłem wszystkich rozumów i chętnie czytam wszelkie krytyczne uwagi i jeszcze raz się zastanawiam czy robię dobrze.




> Ale teraz popatrz,ktoś kto chce budować tanio i dobrze i ma szerokość okna tarasowego 3,5m.
> Rzuca temat do "dobrej firmy" okiennej na okna energooszczędne ale tanie,dostaje np.dwa skrajne fix-y a dwa pełne okna ze słupkiem ruchomym.
> Suma sumarum ma dobre okna za 20% tego co ty zapłacisz za HS


Oj chyba przesadziłeś z tymi 20%  :wink:  za 3 tys chcesz mieć okno tarasowe nawet z fixami? Ja za tyle mam wycenione 2 okna fix o szerokości 2m. Zdecydowałem się na HS (choć rzeczywiście cały czas się zastanawiam nad tym) bo latem mam cały czas otwarte okno na taras. Spójrz na mój projekt i układ salonu. W przypadku okna otwieranego w postaci dwóch skrzydeł po prostu mi to przeszkadza i "zagraca" mieszkanie. HS jest fajnym rozwiązaniem bo skrzydło nie zajmuje miejsca. Osiągnięty otwór na taras po otworzeniu okna to ok 1,5m . Uwierz, że już kilka razy rezygnowałem w myślach z tego okna ale jak pisałem mój limit to 400 tys więc mogę sobie na takie okno pozwolić choć nie ukrywam, że jeżeli mi zaproponujesz argumenty za "normalnym" oknem poza ceną to może wyślę Ci flaszkę jak zaoszczędzę. Wolałbym te 10 tys (bo pewnie tyle zoszczędzę) wydać choćby na przyjemności. Dla porównania bez HS wycena obejmuje pozostałe okna w kwocie 15 tys z "ciepłym" montażem więc chyba nie tak drogo.






> Też nie do końca zgadzam się z tym twierdzeniem,garaż w bryle wyjdzie taniej niż wolnostojący,dachówka ceramiczna to nie tylko Meyer-Holsen czy Creaton,istnieje również Tondach czy Nelskamp,cena porównywalna z blachodachówką,piętro czy poddasze użytkowe jak najbardziej jestem za likwidacją w celu oszczędności.


Ja w ogóle nie rozważam garażu. Jak już to wiata i drobny składzik na pierdoły ogrodowe. Co do dachówki to oczywiście Creaton mi nie w głowie. W mojej wycenie jest Roben wiec raczej niższa półka cenowa.

Co do uwagi o murach to nazwałem tak w skrócie wszystkie koszty materiałów do "wymurowania" czyli od fundamentów po wieniec poprzez ścianki działowe. Uważacie, że to dużo? Może tak ale to na razie założenia i jak pisałem wolę pomylić się w drugą stronę czyli zaoszczędzić i się cieszyć.

----------


## dr_au

*Bitter* - nie tłumacz się. Nie ma prawnego obowiązku budowania domu "najtaniej jak się da" i jak kogoś stać, to odrobina luksusu jest jak najbardziej wskazana. Ale też nie ma sensu upierać się, że "taniej się nie da", bo się ewidentnie da.

----------


## jareko

Mam znajomych, mieli własną działkę, wybrali projekt który im się bardzo podobał, w wykazie kosztów było, że powinni się zmieścić w 220 tyś. Własnych środków mieli 180, nie mogli wziąć kredytu z przyczyn nie istotnych. On zapierniczał całymi popołudniami i w weekendy i robił prawie wszystko sam co mógł zrobić. Po dwu latach, wyczerpaniu całej kasy, prawie rozwalonej rodziny, doszli do wniosku, że nie podołają. Od dwu lat dom, w który trzebaby włożyć co najmniej stówę, częściowo wykończony, czeka na sprzedaż. Cenę obniżyli by pozbyć się tego kłopotu, właściwie w tej chwili to już tylko zwrot kosztów jakie poniósł przy budowie. 
Przestrzegam tylko przed hura optymizmem. Jak w projekcie podana jest szacunkowa cena spokojnie dodajcie 50% na nieprzewidziane lub z pełna premedytacją zafałszowane koszty. Można też inaczej, budujemy a co będzie później - nie ważne. Można do końca swych dni mieszkać na permanentnej budowie. Przestałem wierzyć w to, że w 200 można się zmieścić z wybudowaniem domu do zamieszkania od chwili kiedy ponownie zacząłem szacować koszty ewentualnej nowej Inwestycji

----------


## weronikka1

*jareko* Więc ja napiszę tak: szkoda mi Twoich znajomych. Dlaczego? Ponieważ mieli własną działkę, co wiąże się z możliwością posiadania własnych czterech kątów i w dodatku z ogródkiem. Co więcej, jestem pewna, że gdyby wybrali odpowiedni projekt, to mieszkali by w swoim domku. Tym bardziej, że dużo oszczędzali na robociźnie z tego co napisałeś. 
Razem z mężem dostaliśmy działkę budowlaną od teściów i nie wyobrażam sobie, że nie damy rady wybudować się nie zamieszkać. Bo co innego? Przecież mieszkania w bloku też są cholernie drogie...

----------


## weronikka1

> Można do końca swych dni mieszkać na permanentnej budowie. Przestałem wierzyć w to, że w 200 można się zmieścić z wybudowaniem domu do zamieszkania od chwili kiedy ponownie zacząłem szacować koszty ewentualnej nowej Inwestycji


 Można też mieszkać do końca swych dni na stancji i płacić całe życie czynsz za coś co nigdy nie będzie nasze. Myślę, że naprawdę można za te 200tys.zł się wybudować. Przecież nie trzeba budować nawet domu, który ma 100m2. Można przecież wybudować dom, który ma 60 - 80m2, który i tak będzie o niebo lepsze niż mieszkanie w bloku. Piszę oczywiście o takiej sytuacji gdzie ktoś ma już działkę.

----------


## jareko

każdy ma jakaś swoją wizję. Kolejny, zupełnie inny przykład. Mój klient sprzed 4 lat, już dwa lata mieszka ale sprzedaje w pełni wykończony dom, gdyż niewielka, wydawałoby się odległość od dużego miasta, raptem 30 km od rogatek Warszawy, ale brak dosłownie wszystkiego do czego się przez lata człowiek przyzwyczaił. Wypad do kina, spotkania  towarzyskie, teatr, dosłownie cokolwiek urasta do problemu. I to sąsiedztwo wśród raptem kilku ludzi.
Mam sporo montaży rozsianych po całym kraju, jeżdżąc widzę sporo budów wstrzymanych na różnym etapie prac. Choćby dziś, montujemy okna w Dąbrowie Górniczej a vis a vis stoi dom z łatami pod dachówkę i widać że taki stan jest od dobrych kilku lat bo drewno już sine ze starości

----------


## bitter

Weroniko nikt tutaj nie chce podcinać Ci skrzydeł. Jednakże Jareko ma rację. Ty się upierasz, że się da a my nie mówimy, że nie tylko ostrzegamy aby to dokładnie policzyć. Ja tak samo jak Ty byłem hura optymistą. Masz rację, że wolałbym mieszkać w 80m domu  niż mieszkaniu ale czy w 60m? Już chyba nie. Chodzi oto aby nie nadwyrężyć budżetu tak aby nie starczyło na dokończenie kiedy okaże się że trzeba dołożyć. Ludzie których opisuje Jareko to dokładnie mój przypadek. Wybudowałem dom. Miałem na niego przeznaczony kredyt 600 tys pod klucz. Jak wydałem ostatnią złotówkę to dom był w stanie deweloperskim. Pożyczyłem kolejne dziesiątki tysięcy i kolejne i kolejne no bo bez paneli i kafelków w łazience naprawdę ciężko się mieszka. Wierz mi, że kupowałem materiały przez internet, szukałem najtańszych firm organizowałem przetargi. Jednakże od czasu do czasu pękłem. Np gres kupiłem za 80 zł a nie chiński za 30 bo chciałem mieć gwarancję że będzie dobry. W końcu nie wymienia się gresu co kilka lat. I tak dalej i tak dalej. Skończyło się na tym, że rata wszystkich kredytów urosła mi do 4 tys zł do wieku 74 lat! Mnie na szczęście udało się sprzedać dom (może dlatego ,że go wybudowałem solidnie i z dobrych materiałów i włozyłem wiele pracy). 

Możesz mi zarzucić, że byłem nierozsądny bo jak pisałem wcześniej lubię np. drzwi typu HS. Ale w tamtym domu wszystkie okna drewniane kosztowały mnie na dwa poziomy 21 tys - okna Sokółki. Pewnie, że mogłem zaoszczędzić ale ile? 30, 40 , 50 tys? Każdy teoretyk, który sam nie budował domu nie wie jak w magiczny sposób potrafią ginąć pieniadze. Nie przeczę - jest może kilka procent ludzi, którzy zmieścili się w założonym budżecie. Mieli żelazną wolę nie kupowania nic droższego i lepszego niż założyli, mieli wiedzę i wiedzieli co ile kosztuje. Czy Ty ją masz i czy naprawdę chciała byś mieszkać w takim domu?

----------


## jareko

> Weroniko nikt tutaj nie chce podcinać Ci skrzydeł. Jednakże Jareko ma rację. Ty się upierasz, że się da a my nie mówimy, że nie tylko ostrzegamy aby to dokładnie policzyć. ....


Właśnie o tym mówię, na początek zrobić realny kosztorys, nie opierać się na podanych przy projekcie kosztach (one rzadko kiedy są miarodajne), zobaczyć co można samemu zrobić i ile to realnie da oszczędności (czasem okazuje się że poświęcony czas można spożytkować na dodatkowe zarobkowanie i będzie to bardziej uzasadnione) i co najważniejsze - wspierać się wzajemnie ze zrozumieniem byście nie powiększyli tych co zbudowali dom i rozwiedli się niewiele później od zamieszkania (znam wiele takich przypadków - swój własny także)

----------


## weronikka1

*bitter* O mnie się nie martw. Tak jak wcześniej napisałam, mam w razie co 50tys.zł na niezaplanowane czy nieprzemyślane wcześniej wydatki. Do tego mój tata sam wybudował dom i wiem z czym się wiąże taka inwestycja. Tatko jest murarzem, pracuje jako dekarz, także mam asa w rękawie którego mogę wykorzystać by nie płacić za robociznę. Również za położenie elektryki czy też kafelek nie zapłacę. Absolutnie nie podcinasz mi skrzydeł. Nie jestem optymistką, wręcz jestem realistką i zanim za cokolwiek się wezmę przemyślę to tysiąc razy. Za to widzę, że Ty nieźle się przejechałeś. Jak dla mnie jak najbardziej realny za 200tys.zł jest np.ten domek: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/urwis/index.php#opis

----------


## bowess

Lokalnie też mam parę przykładów wstrzymanych i niekończonych budów. Nawet oglądaliśmy przed zakupem naszej działki takie różności - działkę ze zrobionymi fundamentami, budowę wstrzymaną po wymurowaniu parteru. Nic z zakupu nie wyszło, bo w obu przypadkach trzeba było długo czekać na decyzje sądu co do podziału majątku między byłych już małżonków. Pozostałe przypadki odpuszczenia budowy są już mniej drastyczne, do rozwodu nie doszło.  :smile:  No ale wniosek nasuwa się jeden - jeżeli buduje para, to musi działać wspólnym frontem i mieć wspólną wizję domu. Oboje muszą orientować się w cenach i wybrać dom na miarę swoich możliwości, bez szpanerstwa, budowania z nie wiadomo jakim zapasem metrażu i umiejętnością przyjęcia do wiadomości, że przy pewnych wydatkach będzie żelazna granica. A to, że sąsiedztwo gromadnie ma garaże na dwa auta, fikuśne dachy, okna w kolorkach ze szprosami i roletami oraz powyżej 150m2 dla rodziny 2+1 lub maks 2+2, nie oznacza, że każdy ma tak mieć.

O liczeniu kosztów było w tym wątku już nie raz. Nie raz podkreślano również konieczność liczenia z zapasem. Po tych 100 stronach (jeżeli ktoś przeczyta), powinno być to już mocno wkodowane w mózg.  :smile:

----------


## jareko

niestety smutna to konkluzja  :sad:  tak więc, nie kłócić się, mierzyć siły na zamiary i możliwości i być razem

----------


## weronikka1

*jareko*Przecież nikt sie nie kłóci :no:  Po to jest forum by porozmawiać i zapoznać się z różnymi opiniami.

----------


## jareko

oj ja nie mówię o Forum tylko o realnym życiu Weroniko  :smile:

----------


## weronikka1

Haha, rzeczywiście źle to odczytałam  :smile:

----------


## pesce

Ja przeczytałam te 100 stron z okładem. Mam założenia jak ma wyglądac mój wymarzony dom. Narazie  jesteśmy na etapie oglądania działek. Potem dwa lata przerwy, które dadzą mi czas na gruntowne przygotowanie się do budowy i start.
Obecnie jesteśmy rodziną 2+1 ale wciąż próbujemy zostać 2+2  :wink:  Planuję parterówkę (choć jeśli kupimy działkę mniejszą niż 10a to wtedy skończy się na poddaszu użytkowym.

Założenie jest: do 110 m2, prosta , zwarta bryła, dwuspadowy dach, brak garażu. Będzie bez fanaberii -jedyną (jak już sobie opracuję kosztorys) będzie okno HS lub rekuperator.
Bardzo chciałabym zamkniętą kuchnię lub kuchnię tak oddzieloną od salonu żeby widać ją jedynie z jadalni. 
Bardzo mi się podoba projekt Ar 3 http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...ar_3/1534/opis
troszkę mniej  Ar 1 http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/ot_a...FU3xzAod-Qx31Q
Chciałabym znać Wasze zdanie nt. ww projektów. Widzicie tanie wybudowanie? (już nawet nie marzę o 200tys. przyjmijmy 250k).

----------


## DEZET

> Też nie do końca zgadzam się z tym twierdzeniem,garaż w bryle wyjdzie taniej niż wolnostojący


A co w tym dziwnego- przecież garaż wolno stojący to cztery ściany; w bryle budynku to 3 ściany- brak jednej, przeważnie dłuższej, tak na oko(u mnie) 26m2, fundament, zbrojenia, bloczki, beton. Nie jest taniej?

----------


## bitter

> *bitter* Za to widzę, że Ty nieźle się przejechałeś.


Bo ja byłem optymistą  :wink:  i uwierz mi, że był moment w którym po kolejnej nieprzespanej nocy zastanawiałem się czy nie nacisnąć na gaz w samochodzie i nie wycelować w jakiś mało przestawialny spory element betonowy, np. podporę mostu  :wink: 

Myślałem też według zasady - lepiej wybudować od razu dom marzeń a nie jakiś tymczasowy i jak się polepszy to większy. Trzeba zacisnąć zęby i dam radę. Ogólnie fajna postawa w życiu tylko cena za takie myślenie bywa spora. 

Dziś myślę inaczej, dom nawet z frykasami i bajerami ale mały i taki który w moim (jak sami stwierdziliście przeszacowanym) kosztorysie  dam radę udźwignąć. I powiem Wam, że 200m kwadratowych mycia podłóg to wcale nie jest fajne  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Ja przeczytałam te 100 stron z okładem. Mam założenia jak ma wyglądac mój wymarzony dom. Narazie  jesteśmy na etapie oglądania działek. Potem dwa lata przerwy, które dadzą mi czas na gruntowne przygotowanie się do budowy i start.
> Obecnie jesteśmy rodziną 2+1 ale wciąż próbujemy zostać 2+2  Planuję parterówkę (choć jeśli kupimy działkę mniejszą niż 10a to wtedy skończy się na poddaszu użytkowym.
> 
> Założenie jest: do 110 m2, prosta , zwarta bryła, dwuspadowy dach, brak garażu. Będzie bez fanaberii -jedyną (jak już sobie opracuję kosztorys) będzie okno HS lub rekuperator.
> Bardzo chciałabym zamkniętą kuchnię lub kuchnię tak oddzieloną od salonu żeby widać ją jedynie z jadalni. 
> Bardzo mi się podoba projekt Ar 3 http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...ar_3/1534/opis
> troszkę mniej  Ar 1 http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/ot_a...FU3xzAod-Qx31Q
> Chciałabym znać Wasze zdanie nt. ww projektów. Widzicie tanie wybudowanie? (już nawet nie marzę o 200tys. przyjmijmy 250k).


Proste te budyneczki- myślę, że te 250tys. spokojnie z własnym wkładem pracy(!)- bez fanaberii - wystarczą na realizację. Powodzenia.

----------


## weronikka1

*bitter*Dla niektórych wybudowanie domu, to marzenie. Nie ważne, że będzie on mały. Ale doskonale Cię rozumiem, że pierwszym razem wybrałeś zły dom. W życiu różnie bywa i można popełniać błędy. Ja na szczęście po zakupie pierwszego projektu szybko się obudziłam i go zwróciłam. Szukałam czegoś na co mnie będzie stać i myślę, że znalazłam :smile: 

*pesce*Jest bardzo dużo blogów budowlanych o AR1, także w nich znajdziesz dużo odpowiedzi i nawet koszta wybudowania takiego domu.

----------


## bowess

I za to, że tak mało tu kłótni lubię to forum.  :smile: 

*jareko* - w końcu zgoda buduje. I nie jest to odwołanie do czyjegoś tam hasła wyborczego, tylko do mądrości ludowej, haftowanej niegdyś na makatkach, żeby małżonkowie o tym codziennie pamiętali.  :smile: 

Gorzka historia *bittera*. Tym cenniejsze jego uwagi. A wśród budujących wciąż powtarzany schemat - "w końcu dom buduje się na całe życie", "trochę większy kredyt i od razu tak, jak marzyłam/marzyłem". Czy naprawdę w marzeniach o domu i rodzinie ludzie widzą dach czterospadowy, 3 lukarny, 2 balkony, okna z łukami, lodówki side by side, bidety i wc-ety jakiejś tam firmy i inne materializmy? Najważniejsze, że razem i u siebie.
A w kwestii metrażu mam podobne zdanie - lepiej trochę przyciąć metry, a za zaoszczędzoną kasę mieć coś, co będzie cieszyło na co dzień. Zamiast balkonu czy sypialni 25 m2 - zwykłe okno, sypialnia 16m2 + np. nowe łóżko z idealnie dobranym materacem dla śpiocha, jakaś fajna wanna dla amatora kąpieli albo dobry ekspres dla kawosza.

----------


## weronikka1

*bowess* Lepiej mieć mniejszy dom, płacić mniejszą ratę, a za oszczędzone pieniądze wyjeżdżać sobie gdzieś na wakacje - takie jest moje zdanie :smile:

----------


## pesce

> A wśród budujących wciąż powtarzany schemat - "w końcu dom buduje się na całe życie", "trochę większy kredyt i od razu tak, jak marzyłam/marzyłem". Czy naprawdę w marzeniach o domu i rodzinie ludzie widzą dach czterospadowy, 3 lukarny, 2 balkony, okna z łukami, lodówki side by side, bidety i wc-ety jakiejś tak firmy i inne materializmy? Najważniejsze, że razem i u siebie.
> A w kwestii metrażu mam podobne zdanie - lepiej trochę przyciąć metry, a za zaoszczędzoną kasę mieć coś, co będzie cieszyło na co dzień. Zamiast balkonu czy sypialni 25 m2 - zwykłe okno, sypialnia 16m2 + np. nowe łóżko z idealnie dobranym materacem dla śpiocha, jakaś fajna wanna dla amatora kąpieli albo dobry ekspres dla kawosza.


o to, to  :smile: 
wolę nie mieć salonów 40 metrów, małe sypialnie a kasę zainwestować w ogród , czy właśnie ekspres do kawy. Uwielbiam meble z IKEA , więc mogę się umeblować właśnie tam. Bez wodotrysków i lodówek robiących jajecznicę  :wink:  Wolę również zamiast w metry p.u zainwestowa w lepsze okna i ocieplenie. Bo łatwo wybudowa "wielkie budy" a potem nie dawać rady opłacać rachunków za ogrzewanie.

----------


## bitter

> I za to, że tak mało tu kłótni lubię to forum. 
> 
> Gorzka historia *bittera*.




jakby ktoś nie wiedział  :wink: ))

Eeee tam gorzka. Gorzka to by była jakby się bitter nie wykaraskał z tego bałaganu. Teraz zmądrzał, buduje mniejszy domek i jedyne szaleństwo na jakie sobie pozwoli to okno HS  :wink: . Nie ma garażu, nie ma kominka z płaszczem, nie ma pieca CO za 8 tys, nie ma dwóch balkonów i okien z łukiem, nie ma piętra i schodów, nie ma sypialni 25m, nie ma podłogi z drewna ... będzie skromnie acz energooszczędnie i z klasą  :wink:  
.... a za ile to napiszę jak zacznę

----------


## jareko

Mam w planach budowe. Gdyby nie sytuacja z Jezierskim w zeszłym roku miałem zacząć w tym roku. Pamiętam swój pierwszy projekt jaki sobie stworzylem. Piętrowy duży dom w ostrej granicy (taka specyfika miejsca budowy) ale...policzylem sobie i kolejna wizja była bardziej osiągalna i taka będzie-po cholerę mi piętro ? Zamiast prawie 300 wystarczy 150m ale HSy będą gdyż czasem walory użytkówe sa bezcenne

----------


## weronikka1

> Mam w planach budowe. Gdyby nie sytuacja z Jezierskim w zeszłym roku miałem zacząć w tym roku. Pamiętam swój pierwszy projekt jaki sobie stworzylem. Piętrowy duży dom w ostrej granicy (taka specyfika miejsca budowy) ale...policzylem sobie i kolejna wizja była bardziej osiągalna i taka będzie-po cholerę mi piętro ? Zamiast prawie 300 wystarczy 150m ale HSy będą gdyż czasem walory użytkówe sa bezcenne


 Ty tam pewnie i tak takie okno będziesz miał taniej :roll eyes:

----------


## lili07

Witam!

Trochę zeszło od ostatniej wypowiedzi, ale odpowiadam na pytanie- jaki metraz i jaki projekt pozwolił nam się zmieścić do stanu tuż przed wykończeniówką w 190 tyś.?

Szczegóły oczywiście w dzienniku , ale po krótce powiem ,że projekt na specjalne zamówienie baaardzo dobrze skrojony na nasze potrzeby i mozliwości.
Najwazniejszy był obrys budynku 7m x 9m i w tym musieliśmy zmieścić wszystkie pomieszczenia w tym kotłownie. kolejnym mega ważnym punktem było rozmieszczenie kotłowni i tuż obok niej kuchni, łazienki,wc. Wszystko to po to aby zaoszczedzić na materiale a w przyszłości na prądzie i  wodzie. Bowiem bardzo często jest tak że kotłownia w jednym rogu domu a np. kuchnia na drugim końcu, a więc ile wody musi zlecieć aby doszła ciepła, a ile pompka przy tym pracuje. Każdego dnia, cały rok i kasa bezsensu leci w kosmos.  W taki oto sposób powstał projekt naszego domku o pow uzyt. 84m2. Pokoje na górze metrazowo takie bardziej blokowe, ale najważniejsze,że nie w bloku właśnie. 

Pozdrawiam i zapraszam do dziennika tam szczególy kosztów poszczególnych etapów itp, itd.

----------


## bitter

Lili przeczytałem Twój dziennik i aż mi się wierzyć nie chce. 

- Architekt kolega za darmo. Nie każdy ma takie znajomości  :wink:  ja zabuliłem ponad 6 tys.
- Kierownik za 1000zł. Za taką kasę to u mnie nawet bez zaglądania na budowę nikogo nie znajdę. Okna 4 tys. Niesamowite ceny. O gustach się nie dyskutuje ale dla mnie taka powierzchnia okien przy takim domu to nieporozumienie. W bloku w mieszkaniu jest więcej. No i południowa ściana bez okien? I to od frontu, dla mnie nie do przyjęcia. Nie mówiąc o estetyce ale też o energooszczędności - nie chcesz łapać słońca w zimne dni przez okna?
- 20 zł za m2 robocizny więźby. Najtaniej jak znalazłem ekipę którą ktokolwiek poleca to 45 zł. 
- Koszt materiału na więźbę 2 tys??? Moja 13 tys i to w każdym składzie z drewnem tyle samo. Wiem mój dach bardziej skomplikowany ale aż taka różnica?
- Dachówka 7 tys ... u mnie dwa razy więcej
- Elektryk 700zł robocizna - u mnie ok 2 - 3 tys

Gratuluję osiągnięcia celu kosztowego. Każdy kto planuje dom za 200 tys powinien obejrzeć od dechy do dechy Wasz dziennik. Naprawdę niezła lekcja. Każdy kto chce zbudować dom za 200 tys powinien zobaczyć, że to powinien być taki właśnie domek.

Mnie osobiście (proszę nie bierzcie tego do siebie bo o gustach się nie dyskutuje) się nie podoba, ma za mało przeszkleń, nieciekawą bryłę i są to powody dla których nie jestem zdolny do mieszkania w domu za 200 tys ;-( Drugim powodem jest to, że nie jestem w stanie w mojej okolicy nawet zbliżyć się do Waszych cen. Choćby elektryka który bierze u mnie bez faktury 35zł za punkt, przy Waszej cenie miałbym 20 punktów to nie wystarczy nawet na 4 pokoje? W każdym 3 gniazdka, wyłącznik, lampa gniazdko tv.

Ale jeszcze raz powtarzam dla marzycieli obejrzyjcie dokładnie ten dziennik. Tylko w taki sposób można taki dom zbudować. Jeszcze raz gratuluję!

----------


## dr_au

*Bitter* - wybacz, nie obraź się, ale Twoja wypowiedź pokazuje bardzo typowe polskie podejście do budowania. Widać to po obu projektach, które wybrałeś.  Tzn. jeżeli już dom, to musi być rozrzeźbiona bryła, cztero- lub wielospadowy dach, bo inaczej "to nie jest dom". Jest to wybór bardzo typowy, co widać po tym, jakie projekty gotowe sprzedają się najlepiej. Polecam zresztą bardzo ciekawy artykuł pod tym linkiem. Jak rzekłeś o gustach się nie dyskutuje. Problem polega na tym, że są to gusta znacząco podrażające koszt budowy domu i jeżeli dla nas dom bez ganku, szerokich okapów i skomplikowanego dachu nie jest domem, to rzeczywiście nie mamy co marzyć o domu za 200 tyś. i z budowy lepiej zrezygnować.

Wszystkie przykłady "tym którym się udało" podawane w tym wątku, czyli Zielony Ogród, bowess i lili07, dotyczyły domów na planie prostokąta, przykrytych dwuspadowym dachem. Te przykłady pokazują znaczenie dobrego planowania. I przy takich założeniach jak widać da się. Co więcej - śledzę dzienniki kilku osób, które budują domy znacznie większe, ale również proste w konstrukcji (m.in. Spirei), które pokazują, że przy podobnych założeniach, ale większym metrażu można zachować zbliżoną cenę za m2 pozwalając sobie na trochę luksusów, jak np. droga dachówka, sporo przeszkleń czy podłogówka w całym domu, co więcej bez jakiegokolwiek wkładu własnego. Czyli znów - raczej jest to kwestia wyborów, podejmowanych już na etapie planowania, a nie tego czy się da, czy nie.

*lili07* - Twój dom bardzo mi się podoba - ma ładną formę, jest starannie wybudowany i wykańczany z gustem. Mam nadzieję, że będzie się wam dobrze mieszkać. Sam raczej odżałowałbym na trochę więcej przeszkleń (niekoniecznie HS-a, ale np. kilka wąskich okien, nawet fix-ów tu i tam), ale rozumiem względy, które stały za takimi wyborami.

Jest to zresztą budownictwo, któremu znacznie bliżej do tradycji niż modnym domom typowym. Przykładowo typowa architektura przedmieść Krakowa i okolicznych wsi wygląda tak:



Można powiedzieć, że jest to forma zadziwiająco współczesna, prosta, oszczędna, dobrze dopasowana do klimatu. Szkoda, że tego typu domy spotkać można tak rzadko.

----------


## weronikka1

> Nic dodać,nic ująć.Znam kilka osób,które mieszkając w M2 50m2 a przy tym nie będąc majętnymi zaczęło budowe domu ok.150-180m2 na kredyt no i popłynęli.Na pytanie czemu takie kolumbryny dostałemm odpowiedź-bo to dom a nie mieszkanie...


 Dla mnie dom, to nie metraż i wszystkie ozdoby, które kosztują kupę kasy. Dla mnie mieszkanie w domu oznacza ranek z kawą na tarasie patrząc na swój ogród. Dlatego przy wyborze projektu kierowałam się tym by móc ten dom wybudować i zamieszkać w nim :smile:

----------


## weronikka1

> Ale jeszcze raz powtarzam dla marzycieli obejrzyjcie dokładnie ten dziennik. Tylko w taki sposób można taki dom zbudować. Jeszcze raz gratuluję!


 Chyba każdy kto buduje dom jest marzycielem :smile:  Tylko, że są marzenia na które trzeba patrzeć realnie. I już przy wyborze projektu należy tym właśnie realistą być.

----------


## bitter

dr_au nie obrażam się  :wink:  co więcej zgadzam się z Tobą w pełni. Otóż przy budowie mojego pierwszego domu miałem typowe polskie podejście. Tyle że było mnie na taki dom stać. Niestety czasy się zmieniły już w trakcie budowy i zdałem sobie sprawę, że w życiu różnie bywa. Trzeba założyć, że się nam pogorszy status majątkowy a dom trzeba będzie spłacać. Ale inaczej siępatrzy na budowany dom z perspektywy kiedy rata to 25% Twoich dochodów - możesz pozwolić sobie na "dom marzeń". 

Co do mojego obecnego podejścia do budowy, to dalej się z tobą zgadzam ale nie do końca. Wybrałem taki projekt nie dlatego, żeby sąsiadom się podobało ale ze względu na układ wnętrza, który odpowiada w 100% moim potrzebom czyli otwarta kuchnia, jadalnia i salon ale z takim ustawieniem gdzie z kanapy nie będzie widać mebli, część sypialniana wydzielona sypialnia jak najdalej od salonu a droga do sypialni jak najdłuższa, pokoje dzieci oddalone od sypialni rodziców. Do tego duże pomieszczenie gospodarcze gdzie zmieści się pralnia, suszarnia, regał na przetwory i pierdoły ogrodnicze. No i znalazłem M95. Zamieniłem jeden z pokoi z pom. gosp. miejscami i mam czego potrzebowałem. Co do dachu to chciałem dwuspadowy ale ten projekt go nie miał. Nie chciałem się już bawić w przerabianie, zresztą dach który wybrałem ma mieć również funkcję ocieniania okien latem wiec dwuspadowy nie spełnił by tego zadania. Jeżeli chodzi o bryłę budynku to też świadomie zgodziłem się na większe koszty związane z dwoma podcieniami bo po prostu lubię mieć taras we "wklęsłym narożniku" i już. Tak samo wejście do domu osłonięte dachem to bardzo fajna sprawa bo nie leci Ci deszcz na głowę jak szukasz klucza do domu. 

Zważ, że zmieniłem projekt na taki, który ma dokładnie o połowę m2 mniej niż mój poprzedni dom (tamten miał 200 a ten ma 100), zrezygnowałem z garażu, drewnianych drogich okien, kominka z płaszczem, okien połaciowych i wielu wielu rzeczy. Bezsensem dla mnie byłoby rezygnować z absolutnie wszystkich udogodnień czy też "zachcianek" aby zbudować jeszcze tańszy dom. To tak jakbym sprzedał drogi samochód na który mnie nie stać i kupił sobie zamiast tańszego rower bo to najtaniej  :wink:  

Nowy dom ma mnie kosztować o ok 300tys mniej niż poprzedni więc mnie to zadawala. 
A co do domu lili07, jeszcze raz powiem, że nie to ładne co ładne a co się komu podoba. Mnie osobiście ten dom się nie podoba ale głównie nie ze względu na bryłę ale okna. Dom który od frontu nie ma okna i w ogóle ma tak małe okna to jakoś dla mnie jest nie do przełknięcia. Brak okien od południa to dla mnie marnotrawstwo ciepła ze słońca a nikt tu jeszcze w tym wątku nie poruszył, że wybudowanie domu to jedno a utrzymanie to drugie. Co z tego, że wybudujesz dom za 200 tys jak będziesz wydawać co roku kilka tys więcej na ogrzewanie? (Tu akurat uwaga nie do lilli bo przy tak małym domu rachunki będą pewnie i tak znośne.)

Ale ja mam "typowo polskie podejście" więc chyba sieję tutaj tylko zamęt w tym wątku. Na koniec cieszy mnie jedno, że mimo różnicy zdań przynajmniej w tym wątku nikt się błotem nie obrzuca  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

No i tu się z kolegą bitter-em całkowicie zgadzam. Wybudować to jedno- utrzymanie to drugie. Uważam, że lepiej na ocieplenie wydać więcej, bo potem ciężko jest to "naprawić" niż kupować klamki po 1000zł... bo mi się teraz podobają :wink: . Gusta mamy różne, ja wolę bardziej nowoczesne formy domu, inni wolą dworkowe. 
Za tym idzie chęć wybudowania wymarzonego, a niekoniecznie ekonomicznego w użytkowaniu domu. 
Dla mnie ważna jest funkcjonalność i wiele projektów obejrzałem, dyskwalifikując te, nie odpowiadające moim potrzebom. Potem poszła kolej na konstrukcję- możliwie prostą, z dwuspadowym dachem, garażem w bryle. No i wybrałem :Smile:  Ze względu na wydane WZ musiałem go trochę "powiększyć", ale nie żałuję wydanych dodatkowo pieniędzy 
(ok. 15tys) na wiązary zamiast typowej więźby. Zyskałem dodatkową powierzchnię za cenę... 190zł/m2  :smile:

----------


## bitter

Ładny ale ta brązowa ściana mnie jakoś przytłacza swoją pustką.

----------


## dr_au

*Bitter* - Cały czas mam wrażenie, że się nie rozumiemy. Dom 100 m2 można wybudować i za 600 tyś. stosując różne drogie rozwiązania albo budując w nietypowym miejscu (np. na ostrej skarpie). Wybrałeś* inne priorytety niż cena*, wybrałeś świadomie i to jest git  :wink: . Natomiast wątek jest o domach budowanych możliwie najtaniej. Jeżeli chce się obniżyć cenę i zmieścić w okolicach tytułowego budżetu, trzeba się nakombinować i pójść na więcej kompromisów, od powierzchni poczynając na wielu niestandardowych rozwiązaniach kończąc (np. grzanie prądem, co przy małym metrażu i dobrym dociepleniu może mieć uzasadnienie ekonomiczne, niewielka liczba okien, sposób rozmieszczenia pomieszczeń itp.).

Ja mam inny budżet na budowę, ale wątek podpatruję, bo przy projekcie indywidualnym mam większą swobodę kształtowania bryły w taki sposób, żeby nie wydawać niepotrzebnie na mury. Z doświadczeń rodzinnych wiem, jak bardzo niestandardowa lokalizacja czy rozwiązania podrażają koszty budowy. Nawet głupi łuczek nad oknem to coś co kosztuje. Skarpa i trudny grunt kosztują. Ryzality i lukarny kosztują. Do tego każde takie rozwiązanie, każda najmniejsza komplikacja powoduje, że zwiększa się ryzyko błędów wykonawczych. Przekłada się to na następujące "przykazania" taniego budowania (rozpatrywałem przede wszystkim domy z poddaszem):

1. obrys prostokąta, zero załamań, ryzalitów, wykuszy, podcieni. Powody jasne - każde załamanie to dodatkowe m3 betonu w ławy, zbrojeń, m2 murów itp., które nie przekładają się na powierzchnię użytkową.

2. różne mogą być wymagania planistyczne (przede wszystkim kąt nachylenia dachu), ale w typowych warunkach do mniej więcej 100-110 m2 raczej dom parterowy, powyżej raczej dom z poddaszem. Wynika to z faktu, że w większych domach parterowych trudniej zorganizować komunikację i traci się na nie m2.

3. dach dwuspadowy, bez lukarn, daszków. Wąski okap (mniej m3 więźby, i m2 pokrycia). W przypadku domów z poddaszem - doświetlenie pokoi raczej przez okna w ścianach szczytowych. Doświetlenie pomieszczeń gospodarczych raczej przez okna połaciowe, ale w ograniczonej liczbie. Brak balkonów!

4. Przy domach z poddaszem niewielka rozpiętość dachu umożliwiająca zastosowanie konstrukcji krokwiowej względnie krokwiowo-jętkowej. Większa rozpiętość oznacza konieczność stawiania na poddaszu słupów, co bardzo ogranicza ustawność poddasza, względnie stosowania drogiej konstrukcji stalowej. O tym się często zapomina.

5. Dobre rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń. W przypadku zaplecza gospodarczego - optymalne jest zgrupowanie wszystkich pomieszczeń typu kotłownia, łazienka, kuchnia, pralnia w bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie i w jednym pionie. Krótsze będą instalacje, mniej pionów, mniejsze straty ciepła na przesyle. Jak najmniej kominów. Pomieszczenia gospodarczej (obok powyższych również garderoby, spiżarnia itp.) zgrupowane przy północnej ścianie domu. Zapewnią dodatkowy bufor zapobiegający wychładzaniu.  Pomieszczenia strefy dziennej usytuowane od południa-zachodu, przeszklone w granicach rozsądku. Zapewnią dodatkowe zyski ciepła i mniej pieniędzy będzie kosztować oświetlenie. 

6. Brak garażu w bryle. Jeżeli już musi być, to dostawiony (przylegający) do domu albo w osobnym budynku. To drugie rozwiązanie jest lepsze, bo pozwala rozłożyć inwestycję w czasie. Wbrew pozorom garaż w bryle to dodatkowe problemy z dociepleniem przylegających pomieszczeń i metry, które kosztują prawie tyle samo, co salon.

7. Nie popadanie w skrajności przy stosowaniu dociepleń. Czyli ani substandard, ani hiperenergooszczędny dom. Uzasadnione ekonomicznie są takie docieplenia, których czas amortyzacji jest wyraźnie krótszy niż obecny zysk wolny od ryzyka (np. zwrot z lokat bankowych). Przy amortyzacji w okolicach 20 lat szkoda sobie zawracać głowę - więcej przyniesie lokata, a mrozimy środki, których nie możemy łatwo odzyskać.

8. Racjonalne oszacowanie celowości montowania wszystkich nowoczesnych instalacji. W praktyce wszystkie udogodnienia o czasie zwrotu powyżej 10-12 lat można sobie odpuścić (po tej dacie z reguły będą wymagać modernizacji, poważniejszych napraw lub wymiany). Z moich długotrwałych poszukiwań na forum wynika, że: ekonomiczny sens montowania rekuperatora i wentylacji z odzyskiem ciepła jest wątpliwy, solary ewentualnie tylko jeżeli zużywamy ponadprzeciętnie dużo ciepłej wody, kominek z płaszczem wodnym może być celowy jeżeli tryb życia mieszkańców pozwala na jego intensywne używanie, ogrzewanie podłogowe jest droższe od grzejników. Wszystkie te wynalazki mogą być *wygodne i przyjemne*, ale trudniej o ich  wyłącznie ekonomiczne uzasadnienie.

----------


## bitter

firewall odciąć się można dobrymi oknami, które wygłuszą hałas i żaluzjami, roletami czy jak tam albo wysokim płotem  :wink: 

dr_au - rozumiem Cię doskonale, ja przecież nie obalam postawionych tu tez a sobie po prostu wyrażam swoje zdanie. To co napisałeś to szczera prawda i dom tani taki musi być. I masz rację, że trzeba niestety w domu tanim się ich pozbyć i dobrze to uświadomić budującym. Bo gdyby mi ktoś to wcześniej wbił do głowy to dziś mieszkał bym w 100m małym domku a nie budował drugi. 

A co do rekuperacji, wiele nad tym myślałem. Nie można w tej inwestycji stawiać w kategorii czy się opłaca czy nie bo jeżeli chcesz mieć świeże powietrze w domu to się opłaca, jeżeli nie to się nie opłaca. W domu bez reku musisz otwierać okna, jak tego nie robisz to masz w domu zaduch. Jak otwierasz okna to wyziębiasz dom. Raczej rozważał bym rekuperację w kategorii nie "czy" ale "jaka". Można kupić naprawdę tani rekuperator, projekt na allegro za 300zł i resztę zrobić samemu jak ktoś umie.

----------


## dr_au

*Bitter* - nie porównuj niesprawnej instalacji wentylacyjnej ze sprawną. Zakładam, że rezygnacja z reku nie oznacza braku wentylacji w ogóle  :wink: . Mamy do wyboru:

- wentylację grawitacyjną (względnie hybrydową, tłumiącą ciąg w zimie i wspomagającą ją w okresie małej różnicy temperatur) + nawiewniki w oknach. 
- wentylację mechaniczną z reku

Rzecz jest dosyć względna i zależna od okoliczności. Ja od marca do października i tak trzymam otwarte okna, bo to uwielbiam. Po to zresztą wyprowadzam się za miasto, żeby właśnie móc swobodnie trzymać cały czas otwarte okna i czuć zapach lasu. W pozostałym okresie wentylacja grawitacyjna, zwłaszcza ze wspomaganiem, spełni swoje zadanie. 

Podsumowanie forumowo-książkowych mądrości jest następujące:

- Licząc w uproszczeniu, w przeciętnie straty ciepła na wentylację to 30-60% (im lepiej docieplony dom, tym większy procentowo udział strat wentylacyjnych). Zakładając nawet średni odzysk 90% (co nie będzie prawdziwe, jeżeli mamy np. okap kuchenny podłączony do kanału wentylacyjnego), licząc bardzo z grubsza przy przeciętnie ocieplonym i prawidłowo wentylowanym domu 150 m2 oszczędzimy 25-30% kosztów ogrzewania (czyli jakieś 1000 zł rocznie), a przy bardzo dobrze docieplonym domu jakieś 50%, czyli... też 1000 zł rocznie, bo odpowiednio niższe są koszty ogrzewania całości.

- w konsekwencji aby inwestycja była opłacalna, TCO (total cost of ownership - a co, jak coś można odnieść do aktywów w firmie, to czemu nie instalacji domowych - wyjaśnienie tutaj) dla wentylacji mechanicznej z reku w stosunku do wentylacji grawitacyjnej nie powinien być wyższy niż wentylacji grawitacyjnej, przy uwzględnieniu generowanych oszczędności.

Czyli w pierwszym kroku należy podsumować absolutnie wszystkie koszty. Przy wentylacji mechanicznej z reku są to: instalacja, filtry, konserwacja, prąd do wentylatorów, ewentualna okresowa wymiana jednostki centralnej lub wentylatorów, koszt czyszczenia kanałów nawiewnych (jednak co kilka lat by wypadało). Przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej - koszt instalacji (kominy, względnie wentylatory, nawiewniki), kominiarza itp. Jak ktoś się lubi bawić, to jeszcze można w drugim kroku uwzględnić cenę pieniądza w czasie i okoliczność budowy domu z kredytu oraz różnice w cenach dostarczanej energii. Robiłem coś takiego w swoim dzienniku przy rozważaniu pompa ciepła versus gaz i było to dosyć zabawne wyliczenie. Dla reku mi się nie chciało, choć myślę że zbudowanie sensownego modelu finansowego też jest wykonalne.

Bardzo zgrubnie przyjąłbym, że instalacja z reku się opłaca, jeżeli:

- mamy drogie źródło ciepła (przede wszystkim gaz płynny, olej opałowy, prąd);
- ze względu na formę architektoniczną budynku wentylacja grawitacyjna jest droga (czytaj - dużo kominów np. przy rozległej parterówce).
- mamy dosyć dużą kubaturę (koszt instalacji reku nie rośnie proporcjonalnie do wielkości budynku - cena za m3 wentylowanej kubatury spada wraz ze wzrostem liczby tych m3).

Instalacja reku nie będzie się natomiast opłacać, jeżeli:

- mamy tanie źródło ciepła (np. pompę ciepła);
- i tak musimy mieć kominy (bo nie wyobrażamy sobie życia bez kominka) lub mamy ich mało;
- mamy niewielką kubaturę do ogrzania.

----------


## DEZET

*dr_au*- piękne podsumowania. Jedyna wątpliwość to zdanie z pkt 8. "ogrzewanie podłogowe jest droższe od grzejników" - na czym to ma polegać- instalacja, czy eksploatacja?

----------


## DEZET

> Ja bym optował jednak za WM z reku,która nie musi być droga(bo przecież budujemy do 200tys.zł  ) np:
> -rekuperator 200m2/h z baypassem-1,5tys.zł:
> http://allegro.onet.pl/rekuperator-luna-200-dospel-najtaniej-prezent-i1784444395.html
> -kanały termoflex 100mb=1tys.zł
> http://allegro.onet.pl/rura-sonoduct-ad-3-fi-125-10mb-izolowana-250-c-i1790032373.html
> -skrzynki rozdzielcze 2x=200zł
> http://allegro.onet.pl/skrzynka-rozdzielcza-srrs-150-7x125-mm-ocynk-i1763611285.html
> -anemostaty ok.10szt=130zł
> http://allegro.onet.pl/anemostat-kratka-sr-125-do-kominek-17zl-gratis-i1754313084.html
> ...


 Coś mała mi się wydaje ta Luna- będzie działać, oczywiście, ale na maksymalnych ustawieniach, czyli dużo prądu, praktycznie bez regulacji, bo po zmniejszeniu może "brakować" powietrza. A może się mylę, jutro coś się w temacie dowiem u specjalisty. No i trzeba dodać jeszcze koszt czerpni i wyrzutni powietrza- niewielki, ale zawsze.

----------


## bowess

Najpierw o oknach lub ich braku na słonecznej elewacji. Moim zdaniem rezygnacja z przeszkleń południowych ma duży wpływ na ogrzewanie budynku, a najmocniej odczuwalne jest to w okresach przejściowych (kwiecień, październik), kiedy jeszcze słońca sporo, a temperatura w nocy i rano już dość niska. Natomiast okno zachodnie lub południowo-zachodnie w części dziennej to nawet godzina mniej używania sztucznego oświetlenia każdego dnia. No ale jestem w stanie zrozumieć, że ktoś nie lubi bezpośredniego słońca, albo ma wyjątkowo nieciekawe sąsiedztwo od południa - wtedy nic na siłę. Co do hałasu, to raczej szukałabym innych rozwiązań niż rezygnacja z okien. Moi rodzice mieszkają przy ruchliwej wylotówce z miasteczka i hałas dotyka nie tylko pomieszczeń na froncie domu, ale tych po bokach również. Podejrzewam, że gdyby zabudowa miała inny charakter i za domem rodziców były jakieś działki z budynkami, to odbite dźwięki atakowałyby również od podwórka. Idąc tym tropem, powinni mieć dom bez okien.  :smile:  

*dr_au* jak zwykle precyzyjnie wyszczególnił kwestie oszczędnościowe. U nas są pewne elementy, których w tanim domu może nie powinno być, ale własna robocizna pozwoliła je zainstalować. Mamy rekuperator i to nie najmniejszy, bo Brink Renovent Medium, ale projekt wentylacji mieliśmy gratis z projektem domu, a samych metrów kanałów niewiele. Co teraz najbardziej mi się podoba, to brak komarów w domu, a różnicę widzę po "ubąblowaniu" dzieci: moje vs mojej siostry z domu z grawitacyjną, gdzie po prostu nie da się wytrzymać wieczorem i w nocy z zamkniętym oknem, a moskitier jeszcze nie mają. No i druga kwestia to odcięcie od hałasu, bo jednak przy zamkniętych oknach i ścianach silikatowych coś musi naprawdę zdrowo rąbnąć, żeby było słychać w środku.

Druga droższa instalacja to u nas podłogówka. Też rozkładaliśmy sami i zalewaliśmy sami. Trudno mi określić o ile taniej wyszłyby klasyczne grzejniki, bo nie wiem, jakie miałyby być duże do poszczególnych pomieszczeń. No ale, żeby mieć zwykłe grzejniki, musielibyśmy albo sporo pozmieniać, albo wybrać inny projekt, który od razu taką instalację przewiduje. W małym domu moim zdaniem łatwiej jest jednak meblować z podłogówką (pamiętając o wybieraniu mebli z prześwitem przy podłodze), niż oddawać cenne metry bieżące ścian grzejnikom, których raczej nie należy zastawiać szafką czy kanapą.

----------


## robdk

> Druga droższa instalacja to u nas podłogówka. Też rozkładaliśmy sami i zalewaliśmy sami. Trudno mi określić o ile taniej wyszłyby klasyczne grzejniki, bo nie wiem, jakie miałyby być duże do poszczególnych pomieszczeń. No ale, żeby mieć zwykłe grzejniki, musielibyśmy albo sporo pozmieniać, albo wybrać inny projekt, który od razu taką instalację przewiduje. W małym domu moim zdaniem łatwiej jest jednak meblować z podłogówką (pamiętając o wybieraniu mebli z prześwitem przy podłodze), niż oddawać cenne metry bieżące ścian grzejnikom, których raczej nie należy zastawiać szafką czy kanapą.


Podłogówka w momencie wykonania we własnym zakresie jest zdecydowanie tańsza od grzejników. Ja przeliczałem swoja instalację (107m2) to za grzejnikową wyszło mi coś ok 7000 a za podłogówkę dałem 1500 zł. I nie mówię tu o rozdzielaczach które muszą być w każdym przypadku tylko o elementach grzejnych.

----------


## lili07

Witam!

Bardzo nam miło,że nasze budowanie może być przykładem budowania oszczędnego.
Tematem dość spornym widać są u nas okna. Z pełną świadomością wybralismy takiego rodzaju okna takie blokowe bardziej niż domkowe, ale podstawowym czynnikiem przy wyborze była kasa plus bezpieczeństwo. Dlatego np. mamy poprzeczkę w oknach tarasowych. Wszystko idzie z kredytu i nie chcieliśmy,żeby okna były problematyczne- droga na łatwiznę. A czy mało?!- mowa o parterze oczywiście. Naprawdę będą w środku nie odczuwa się braku światła z zew., sytuację ratuje okno dachowe nad schodami. Od zachodu na 100% nie chieliśmy mieć, bo przeważnie byłoby zasłonięte roletami i byłoby zbyt gorąco np. latem. Ci co mają wiedzą o co chodzi. A brak na froncie okna najbardziej widać od ulicy, bo w środku, poprzez rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń wogóle nie odczuwa się go. Można byłoby dać np. wc ,ale jedno na froncie i to małe naszym zdaniem bez sensu. 
Niezmienia to faktu, że nawet dodając jedno lub dwa okna dałoby radę zmieścić się w kwocie o której mowa w tym wątku. 
Wiadomo nawet z naszym projektem mozna by było uzyskać bardziej nowoczesny wygląd np. poprzez duże przeszklenia. Ale jeśli porównać to z mieszkaniem w bloku z wielkiej płyty to jak dla nas to co osiągleliśmy to niezły full wypas. To co mogliśmy zrobiliśmy sami np. elektrykę ale o czym nie mieliśmy zielonego pojęcia zleciliśmy fachowcom { a tego było więcej}, a i tak poszło nam  według zaplanowanego budżetu.
Dużo kompromisów, spuszczenie z tonu, pogodzenie się z realiami a nie życie tylko i wyłącznie marzeniami i można budować.

Powodzenia i pozrawiam

----------


## bitter

Dla mnie podłogówka i wentylacja mechaniczna to absolutna konieczność. Obydwa rozwiązania zapewniają komfort i są dla mnie jak poduszka powietrzna w aucie, opłaca się dopiero jak w coś przywalisz  :wink:  a jak nie to zbędny wydatek ale czy ktoś dziś świadomie rezygnuje z poduszki? To się nazywa myślenie perspektywiczne  :wink:  Świeże powietrze w domu to podstawa już nie tylko dla komfortu ale i zdrowia, również podłogówkę można zaliczyć do tych rozwiązań. Nie wspomnę już o ekonomii bo tanie rozwiązania rekuperacji (jak choćby te podane przez Arturo) i tania podłogówka jak widać jest tańsza od starych sprawdzonych rozwiązań. Ja uwielbiam spać przy otwartym oknie nawet zimą ale kończy się to często lekkim przeziębieniem i drgawkami z zimna u mojego Yorka, który ma legowisko w sypialni  :wink: )) i jak wiadomo należy jak każdy pies podobny do kota do ciepłolubnych. Przy WM można sobie ustawić mocny nawiew w sypialni i mieć świeżutkie powietrze nawet zimą. Chyba każdy z nas zna to uczucie kiedy rano wchodzisz do łazienki a potem wracasz do sypialni i .... można siekierę powiesić  :wink:  

Także nad podłogówką i WM nie ma co się zastanawiać ale robić i korzystać byle z głową i nie dać się naciągnąć firmom, które robią te czary mary za 20 tys i więcej.

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja miło, że dr_au pamięta o Zielonym Ogrodzie jako o tym, któremu sie udało tanio chałupke postawić - zawsze jego teksty najbardziej mi sie podobały. Od początku lata nie bywałam na forum, bo wakacje, wyjazdy, ogródek - tak, tak, to są uroki posiadania małego domku, stać mnie na wakacje i niekoniecznie muszę sprzatać, jak mi się nie chce, a i wyjeżdżam spokojnie o złodziei się nie martwiąc, bo dom nie wygląda na taki, co warto byłoby go okraść.
Za 9 dni mija druga rocznica wprowadzenie się do domku. Powiem wam coś - na początku każdy albo sie z nas podśmiewał (stodółka, garaż, kurnik), albo taktownie nie komentował. A teraz, po dwóch latach, sama jestem zaskoczona, jak wiele osób mówi : "myslimy o budowie takiego domku jak wasz". Wypytują o szczegóły i bardzo jest nam przyjemnie, że chwalą prostote i wygodę; no i widzą, że nie jesteśmy zarżnięci finansowo. Dom juz dawno przestał być marzeniem, po prostu mieszkamy, a marzymy o kolejnych podróżach czy o powiekszaniu ogrodu, bo narazie tylko taras mam jako tako zagospodarowany. Parę rzeczy bym poprawiła - słabo zagęścilśmy grunt pod posadzką i o jakieś 5mm płytki nam siadły; kominek nie za specjalnie juz mi sie podoba,w wiatrołapie trochę światła brakuje. Na pewno nie brakuje nam miejsca.

----------


## bitter

Zielony a możesz napisać dokładnie o ociepleniu. Przejrzałem Twój dziennik budowy na szybko i doczytałem, że masz ściany z ytonga bez ocieplenia, okna dwuszybowe, nie wiem jak ocieplona podłoga i sufit ale na prąd wydajesz 3 tys. Twój dom ma tylko 9m2 więcej od mojego planowanego domu i wcale nie taki prosty kształt bo prosty jest tylko dach. Ja tu planuję 20cm styropianu, 40 wełny na sufit okna trzyszybowe i wentylację mechaniczną i mi w OZC wychodzi z wyliczeń, że dopiero przy takim ociepleniu to mi się uda zejść do takich rachunków. Teoria swoje a praktyka swoje?

----------


## Zielony ogród

no masz rację z tym kształtem, dom ma dwa "wcięcia", ale analizowaliśmy, czy nie wyprostować ścian i właściwie nic by nam to nie dało. Miałabym dłuższy wiatrołap, a po co mi taka kiszka, natomiast na wsi zadaszone wejście jest nie do przecenienia (stanowisko pracy psów i troche butów tam sie latem poniewiera, a zimą drewno do kominka). O tarasie nie wspomnę jest niezbędny i najwazniejszy.
Na suficie mamy 30 cm wełny, w podłodze 12 cm styropianu. Poziom posadzki w mieszkaniu jest 20 cm powyżej fundamentu, więc nawet fundamentów nie ocieplalismy, bo w żadnym punkcie nie maja styczności z posadzką. Ocieplenie wieńca tez ytong. Zaobserwowalismy, że słabym punktem są rolety ze skrzynkami w ścianach i próg w oknie na taras. 
Gdybyśmy sie bardziej postarali, pewnie rachunki byłyby niższe, ale wtedy juz byłby potrzebny kredyt. W tak małym domu o ile mozna obniżyć rachunki - o 100 zł 200?

----------


## Zielony ogród

acha, i te około 3 tys. to było w pierwszym sezonie. W drugim sezonie było razem z drewnem do kominka chyba cos koło 2 tys. W pierwszym sezonie była bardzo ostra zima.

----------


## bitter

A masz gdzieś rozbite koszty na poszczególne etapy? Patrząc na mój projekt i twój różnią się tylko dachem. Co do rozwiązań to ja planuje dużo droższe okna, więcej ocieplenia (20 styro w posadzce na ścianach i 40 wełny), reku (ale tu chodzi nie o oszczędność tylko o komfort), ogrzewanie wodne oraz okna trzyszybowe. Czyli dom dużo bardziej ocieplony i może się okazać, że nie warto ... Mój kosztorys jest przesadzony ale pewne rzeczy nie. Np dach kosztować mnie ma 60 tys (na gotowo wieźba pokrycie materiał i robocizna) i nie znalazłem ani jednej firmy i hurtowni gdzie mogę jeszcze coś zmniejszyć. Robocizna 50zł za m2 sam dekarz cieśla 40 zl za metr a ceny materiałów z allegro. I jeszcze jedno pytanie kominek masz z płaszczem bo nie doczytałem?

----------


## gkeb

Jestem ciągle na etapie wyboru projektu i liczenia kosztów. Jestem ciekaw co myślicie o projektach nad którymi się zastanawiam. Na początku myślałem, że najlepiej będzie dopasować projekt indywidualny, aby był tani w budowie. Ale teraz sądzę, że i wśród gotowych można znaleźć coś ciekawego.
Pod uwagę brałem 3 projekty:
M83b - http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,1651,1,0.htm
D06 - http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt_maly,20,1,0.htm
Z12 - http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z12,proje...w,budowie.html

Z racji tego, że wjazd mam od zachodu, to wszystkie projekty w wersji lustrzanej. W projekcie M83b zrezygnowałbym chyba z przejścia między garażem a domem.  W D06 powiększyłbym salon kosztem pokoju o nr. 5. W Z12 pomieszczenie gospodarcze stałoby się spiżarką i trochę bym je zmniejszył (zrównał z sienią) oraz przełożyłbym schody na takie kręcone właśnie w okolicy spiżarki. Poddasze przejęłoby funkcje gospodarcze + ewentualnie jakiś pokój nad salonem (południe).
Która opcja najlepiej wpisywałaby się w budowę taniego domu?
Również rozważam rozwiązanie by firmie zlecić budowę tylko fundamentów i ścian zewnętrznych do poziomu wieńca (bez szczytów) oraz konstrukcje dachu (szczyty w wersji szkieletowej). Wszelkie ściany działowe zrobić już samemu w formie lekkiej zabudowy.

----------


## Eskaa

Potrzebujesz dwa czy trzy pokoje oprócz salonu? 
Skoro w DO6 salon chcesz powiększyc o  pokój nr 5 to rozumiem,że dwa pokoje w zupełności ci wystarczą?
D06 jest podobny do  Z12, ale ostatni projekt - Róże i cynie, zupełnie do nich nie pasuje. Przede wszystkim jest większy o ponad  40 m, ma garaż i 3 pokoje.

----------


## gkeb

Obecnie mieszkam w 48m2, 2 pokoje, blok z lat 70-tych. Skłaniam się do projektu Z12 na chwilę obecną.

----------


## DEZET

M83b- jeśli garaż jest potrzebny, można wybrać ten, no i jest największy. 
D06 - chyba zdecydowanie najtańszy do wybudowania.
Z12- Jak na tak niewielki domek imponująca wysokość -7m (więcej niż mój Irys).Na plus możliwość zagospodarowania poddasza.
        Od razu bym o tym pomyślał i wstawił okna dachowe lub/i na szczytach budynku.
Zastanów się czy chcesz dom parterowy, czy z poddaszem. Ja stwierdziłem, że na starość nie będę się skrabał po schodach do sypialni.

----------


## Piotr Biało

czesc. Nie da sie nie zgodzic, z wywodami i podpowiedziami zawartymi...
Ja jeszcze dopisze, że 2000 może wystarczyc... tylko trzeba troche oszczedzac, troche miec swojego wkładu i działke, bo piszemy o samej budowie, a nie o kupnie działki, notariuszach, geodetach, mapkach i formalnosciach.

----------


## gkeb

W Z12 myślałem o schodach modułowych (np. http://www.atriumsystem.eu/produkt,p...rium-mini.html) które można łatwo ustawić w małej przestrzeni. Okna jak już to w szczycie od strony południowej. Żadnych okien dachowych (koszta). Okna od ulicy (zachód) to byłyby fixy, tak samo okno w łazience. Otwierane byłoby tylko w większej sypialni na dole (od ogrodu), tarasowe (otwierane+fix) oraz szczytowe na poddaszu.

DEZET dlaczego uważasz, że D06 byłby tańszy od Z12?
Jeszcze dodam, że rezygnuje z wszelkich kominów - postawie raczej na rekuperator.

----------


## DEZET

> W Z12 myślałem o schodach modułowych (np. http://www.atriumsystem.eu/produkt,p...rium-mini.html) które można łatwo ustawić w małej przestrzeni. Okna jak już to w szczycie od strony południowej. Żadnych okien dachowych (koszta). Okna od ulicy (zachód) to byłyby fixy, tak samo okno w łazience. Otwierane byłoby tylko w większej sypialni na dole (od ogrodu), tarasowe (otwierane+fix) oraz szczytowe na poddaszu.
> 
> DEZET dlaczego uważasz, że D06 byłby tańszy od Z12?
> Jeszcze dodam, że rezygnuje z wszelkich kominów - postawie raczej na rekuperator.


Myślałem tu głównie o koszcie dachu, w D06 można zrobić wiązary ze stropem parteru, w Z12 strop jest teriva i do tego więźba tradycyjna.
Poza tym pozbywając się wszelkich dodatków typu deski, płytki na elewacji, zamiast działówki z dziurawki suporeks 10-12cm, zamiast dachówki położyć blachodachówkę - zaoszczędzimy parę złotych. I przy bardzo podobnych wymiarach obu domów mamy te parę metrów więcej.
Projekt jest prosty, dużo można zrobić samemu. Rekuperator nie załatwia wszystkiego. Do ogrzewania i tak coś potrzebujesz- nie chcesz kominów, a masz dostęp do gazu ziemnego to można zastosować piec turbo i wydech przepuścić przez ścianę. 
Nie sugeruj się opiniami o jakiejś kosmicznej cenie okien dachowych, ja mam 5 sztuk pcv po ..750/szt. i są bardzo fajne. Cennik producenta na stronie jest, ale jeśli znajdziesz przedstawiciela to cena będzie inna (czyt. niższa). No i ważna sprawa- na wszystko faktury- przydadzą się do odliczenia różnicy podatku vat na materiały budowlane- znów parę groszy z powrotem do kieszeni.
http://www.skylightpremium.pl/produk...ylight_premium

----------


## dr_au

*Zielony Ogród* - jak miałbym nie pamiętać, skoro Twój dom mi się podoba. Nie tylko wizualnie (choć i to), ale i przez brak szablonowego podejścia do podejmowania deczji (na zasadzie "musi być to, musi być tamto").

*All* - dwie kwestie - rekuperator i podłogówka. Co do rekuperatora - nie chcę wszczynać świętej wojny. Wszystko zależy od uwarunkowań. Może być taniej i może być wygodniej zainstalować wentylację mechaniczną. Ja jestem raczej na nie ze względów pozafinansowych:

- jest to kolejna instalacja, która może się zepsuć i jest uzależniona od nośnika energii (prądu). Z mojego punktu widzenia im prościej, tym lepiej. 
- należę do ludzi, dla których regularne zabiegi konserwacyjne potrafią być przeszkodą nie do przejścia. A tu jednak i filtry trzeba wymienić i raz na jakiś czas przewody wypadałoby wyczyścić co najmniej raz na kilka lat. Już widzę oczami wyobraźni rok bez wentylacji w domu, bo filtry się zapchały, albo wentylator spalił i ciągle nikt nie ma czasu, żeby się tym zająć. 
- kolejne urządzenie, którego obsługi trzeba się uczyć. A ja najbardziej lubię rzeczy, które włączę i o nich zapomnę i których nawet nie da się szczególnie regulować.
- szum. Nawet bardzo delikatne odgłosy urządzeń domowych potrafią mnie drażnić, szczególnie w nocy, przypuszczam że i w tym wypadku nie byłoby inaczej.

Powody są więc w 100 % subiektywne. Żeby było śmieszniej są to równocześnie powody, które przemawiają za ogrzewaniem podłogowym w całym domu. Bo to jest instalacja typu zrób i zapomnij. Z podłogówką ciężko tylko pogodzić moje preferencje co do podłóg - lubię drewno na podłodze i wyląduje na większości powierzchni. Ponadto lubię dywany. Nie muszą przykrywać szczelnie wszystkiego, ale w każdym pomieszczeniu powinien być choć jeden niewielki.

----------


## DEZET

A przykłady schodów modułowych tu: http://allegro.pl/listing.php/user?us_id=5107633

----------


## Zielony ogród

> A masz gdzieś rozbite koszty na poszczególne etapy? Patrząc na mój projekt i twój różnią się tylko dachem. Co do rozwiązań to ja planuje dużo droższe okna, więcej ocieplenia (20 styro w posadzce na ścianach i 40 wełny), reku (ale tu chodzi nie o oszczędność tylko o komfort), ogrzewanie wodne oraz okna trzyszybowe. Czyli dom dużo bardziej ocieplony i może się okazać, że nie warto ... Mój kosztorys jest przesadzony ale pewne rzeczy nie. Np dach kosztować mnie ma 60 tys (na gotowo wieźba pokrycie materiał i robocizna) i nie znalazłem ani jednej firmy i hurtowni gdzie mogę jeszcze coś zmniejszyć. Robocizna 50zł za m2 sam dekarz cieśla 40 zl za metr a ceny materiałów z allegro. I jeszcze jedno pytanie kominek masz z płaszczem bo nie doczytałem?


dach masz pewnie czterospadowy, dlatego tyle wychodzi
kominek mam bez płaszcza, sa nawiewy do sypialń (kurzy sie sufit)
a ocieplenie - obliczałam, a jakże, mozna nawet zaoszczędzić 60% tego co teraz wydaję - ale w mojej chałupce te 60 % to jest raptem 1200 zł rocznie, przez 10 lat 12 tys, a co ja za to kupię (nie wystarczy na lepsze okna, dodatkowe ocieplenie, pompę ciepła, rekuperator) - tym bardziej, że 1200 zł na rok to nie problem, a wybudować dom cieplejszy o 60 % to juz bardzo duży wydatek (musiałabym brac kredyt) Poza tym te wszystkie urządzenia wymagają jakiegoś jednak zainteresowania ze strony właścicieli, a my nic....jak w bloku. Jak cos się zepsuje, to koniec.

----------


## Zielony ogród

powiedzcie, kogo obchodzą moje najtańsze chyba na rynku okna, jeśli zasłania je taki śliczny słonecznik-samosiejek? (zdjęcie wczorajsze pomimo daty ustawionej w aparacie)

----------


## DEZET

> powiedzcie, kogo obchodzą moje najtańsze chyba na rynku okna, jeśli zasłania je taki śliczny słonecznik-samosiejek? (zdjęcie wczorajsze pomimo daty ustawionej w aparacie)


No tak- cenę zasłania skutecznie  :wink:  W końcu kupujemy dla siebie, a nie żeby pokazać, że mamy naj.. naj.. w okolicy.

----------


## weronikka1

> No tak- cenę zasłania skutecznie  W końcu kupujemy dla siebie, a nie żeby pokazać, że mamy naj.. naj.. w okolicy.


 Zielony ogród i tak pewnie ma naj naj w całej okolicy :smile:

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

> I tak Zielony dom ma jeden z najładniejszych domów na FM.


Zgadzam sie w 100%. Jestem fanką takich małych domków... A domek *Zielonego Ogro*du oglądam z przyjemnością.

----------


## Eskaa

*Zielony ogród* mam straszny niedosyt zdjęć waszego domku........ Piękny jest i coraz częściej myślę nad budową podobnego. Brakowało nam w projekcie trzeciego pokoju ( mamy dwójkę małych dzieci, które jeszcze kilka ładnych lat z nami będą mieszkać) , ale na szczęście jest juz wariant z trzema pokojami  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

ze zdjęciami jest ten problem, że trzeba najpierw posprzątać...
jeżeli chodzi o naj naj w okolicy - jest na pewno naj-niższy w okolicy.
jako dzieciak spedzałam wakacje w chałupie pod strzechą i najlepiej wspominam ten bliski kontakt z ziemią, z trawą, bez schodów i poręczy, najlepiej nawet bez progów. I zielsko wchodzace przez okna do domu. Na szczęcie aby takie marzenia spełnić nie trzeba duzo pieniędzy.

----------


## weronikka1

Chciałabym się zapytać osób, które już mieszkają w swoich domkach o to za ile się urządzili. Chodzi mi o wszystkie meble łącznie z meblami kuchennymi i sprzętem, jak również sypialnie i salon ( łącznie z karniszami, roletami, firankami i żyrandolami) oraz łazienka (wanna, umywalka, prysznic muszla itd), wiatrołap. Chodzi mi o całe wyposażenie domu, ale nie licząc podłóg i parapetów i takich. czy jest ktoś w stanie podać choć przybliżoną kwotę? A Ci którzy są w trakcie budowy, może już myśleli ile przeznaczą na umeblowanie się? Ja myślałam o kwocie 50tys.zł i wiem, że mi wystarczy - siedziałam z kartką i spisywałam z allegro - i nie są to najtańsze rzeczy. Tylko zastanawiam się co warto kupić drożej, a w co nie trzeba inwestować więcej. Na pewno wiem, żeby nie kupować tanich baterii umywalkowych, wannowych czy do zlewozmywaka - nauczka po moich rodzicach - wszystkie mają do wymiany po 5latach używania.

----------


## Eskaa

To ile ktoś wydał na umeblowanie domu w niczym ci nie pomoże. Piszesz, że sprawdziłaś ceny na allegro i wiesz, że wystarczy ci 50 tyś, więc w sumie po co pytasz innych?
Koszt umeblowania domu zależy od bardzo wielu czynników-m.in.  metrażu domu i poszczególnych pomieszczeń, ilości domowników, dochodów itd.itd.
Ktoś kupi meble do kuchni za 20 tyś, ktoś inny za 50. Podobnie z cenami szaf, stołów, krzeseł i całą resztą.
Bardziej logiczne jest pytanie o to na czym można oszczędzić.
Ja  nie miałam zbyt dużo gotówki, więc na meble z najwyższej półki nawet nie spoglądałam. Ale nauczyłam się też ,żeby nie kupować najtańszych.

Rzeczy tanie z których po 3 latach użytkowania nadal jestem zadowolona to: zwykłe panele po 30-40 zł, drzwi wewnętrzne z marketu za 400 zł, meble dla dzieci  Ikea, wszystkie łóżka zamówione u górali  na allegro ( połowę tańsze niż w sklepach), drewniane karnisze z allegro, które w porównaniu do tych metalowych były smiesznie tanie.  Reasumując- niemal wszystko na allegro jest tańsze niż w sklepach, ale warto szukać sprzedawcy w swojej okolicy, tak aby zamówiony towar odebrać osobiście i przy okazji sprawdzić na żywo jak wygląda.

Totalną porażką jest u nas narożnik z eko-skóry, który po 3 latach nadaje się tylko do wyrzucenia. Podobno ( tak mi powiedziano w salonie BRW) każdy mebel z eko skóry prędzej czy później popęka, więc lepiej zainwestować w naturalną skórę, lub w kanapy i narożniki z materiału, który po ściągnięciu można wyprać w pralce.

----------


## Eskaa

Ps. sprzęt do kuchni ( i nie tylko ) warto kupić przy okazji akcji typu "weekend bez vatu"   :smile:

----------


## pesce

> Ps. sprzęt do kuchni ( i nie tylko ) warto kupić przy okazji akcji typu "weekend bez vatu"


moim zdaniem, takie akcje to jedna wielka ściema  :wink:  ja przy okazji remontu kuchni wszystkie sprzęty kupiłam w sklepie internetowym  z możliwością odbioru z punktu wydań. Za cały sprzęt zapłaciłam o ok. 1000 zł mniej w porównaniu ze sklepami z AGD.

----------


## weronikka1

Jesteśmy w temacie domów za 200tys.zł, więc raczej nie będzie tu osób, które kuchnie mają za 20tys.zł. Ale bardziej chciałam się upewnić czy uda mi się w miarę fajnie urządzić domek za taką cenę.  Nie mieszkam w Polsce także też dokładnie nie wiem na co mam zwracać uwagę czy też gdzie szukać by było możliwie w przystępnych cenach. Również nie znam się na markach firm, które są dobre, a które nie. Ale dzięki Tobie właśnie się dowiedziałam, że jest coś takiego jak weekend bez vatu :smile:  O eko skórze wiem, dlatego zostanę przy jakimś dobrym materiale. Na prawdziwą skórę szkoda mi trochę kasy, a i nie przepadam za nią. Mam teraz skórę, fakt zbawienie przy małych dzieciach ale zimna...

----------


## Zielony ogród

na początku potrzebna jest kuchnia, stół z krzesłami i łóżko. teraz myślę, że to dobrze, że nie urządzalismy wszystkiego od razu, bo w czasie budowy nie ma czasu na porządne przenyslenia, no i mieszkając już ma się wiele dobrych pomysłów. Jedynie kuchnie trzeba zaplanować wcześniej. W cenach przystepnych dla normalnego człowieka można kupić fajną kuchnię w Ikei, my zapłaciliśmy za same meble 6 tys. Sprzęt faktycznie w sklepach internetowych najtaniej. Teraz latam po tym forum, bo będę ostatecznie urządzać sypialnię....cieszę sie teraz z tego "kłopotu" tak jak z budowy, bo urządzanie sie jest fajniejsze niż juz mieszkanie później.

----------


## Eskaa

> moim zdaniem, takie akcje to jedna wielka ściema  ja przy okazji remontu kuchni wszystkie sprzęty kupiłam w sklepie internetowym  z możliwością odbioru z punktu wydań. Za cały sprzęt zapłaciłam o ok. 1000 zł mniej w porównaniu ze sklepami z AGD.



Niekoniecznie ......... Często oglądałam sprzęt do kuchni w MM i w weekend bez vatu naprawdę było taniej. Ale zgadzam się, że w necie można kupić jeszcze taniej. 
Mam znajomych, którzy właśnie oddali sprawę do sądu-kupili sprzęt do całej kuchni , zapłacili i towaru nigdy nie dostali.
Moja rada- za sprzęt płacimy przy odbiorze !!!  I naprawdę warto czytać komentarze innych kupujących.

Lubię kuchnie z Ikea, podobają mi się wizualnie , są funkcjonalne i  cena jest rozsądna. 
Pisząc o kuchni za 20 tyś, myślałam o meblach i całym wyposażeniu. Oczywiście wiele zależy od metrażu, sugerowałam się swoją kuchnią, która ma 12 m i mniej więcej tyle nas kosztowała ( w tej cenie stół, krzesła, lampy, halogeny , rolety na duże okno tarasowe itd).

----------


## kubanski

Od Siebie dodam taką małą radę, żeby w takich MM czy innych "badać rynek".
To znaczy wpadamy do sklepu spisujemy ceny towarów, które nas interesują na tygodniu ew robimy zdjęcie telefonem, jest szybciej. Bowiem często jest tak, że towar w czwartek idzie cenowo w górę, aby potem przecenić go a piątek o 23%. Nie wiem jak to się ma w przypadku agd ale z elektroniką się sprawdza. Zwłaszcza w drobnej elektronice.
Weekend bez vatu i inne napędzają masę osób do sklepu, którym potem dzięki takim "promocjom" udaje się wepchnąć jakiś towar. 
Warto mieć przy sobie telefon z dostępem do internetu albo zadzwonić do kogoś, żeby te ceny zweryfikował z cenami allegro, czy cenami na skąpcu i innych. Często bywa tak, że magiczna promocja wychodzi drogo albo przeceniany jest towar, który sie nie sprzedaje (z jakiegoś powodu) i zalega na magazynach.
Może brzmi to trochę paranoicznie ale jeżeli mowa o domu na którym trzeba oszczędzać warto to wziąć pod uwagę. A na Allegro warto patrzeć na komentarze. A najlepiej szukać dystrybutora w regionie i płacić przy odbiorze.
Eskaa, jeżeli twoim znajomi faktycznie zawarli umowę przez allegro (czyli de facto klikeli kup teraz) to obejmuje ich program ochrony kupujących allegro. Muszą tylko doczytać warunki. Mój brat w ten sposób odzyskał pieniądze z transakcji tylko, że to było 'tylko' 800zł.

----------


## klemensik77

Nowa wersja Zielonego ogrodu z 3 sypialniami jest bardzo podobna do Z10 ze studia Z500..., który właśnie budujemy :smile:  Tylko w Z10 jest dach czterospadowy, ale my nie robimy użytkowego poddasza

----------


## klemensik77



----------


## klemensik77



----------


## Zielony ogród

z10 - drogi dach, okna, wykusz....ładnych paredziesiąt tysięcy więcej

----------


## pawel2210

Witam planuje samemu zrobic strop teriva ale nie umiem zbytnio znalesc dokladnych informacji zdjec jak to zrobic dobrze szybko i tanio prosze o wasza pomoc

POZDRAWIAM

----------


## gkeb

Zadam, może przewrotne pytanie: budowa tradycyjna (BK, silka itd.) czy szkielet? Która technologia bardziej pasuje do tematu "taniej budowy"? I dlaczego? Pomijam temat późniejszej odsprzedaży.

----------


## jareko

http://www.tech-bet.pl/pliki/teriva.pdf
http://www.solbet.pl/montaz_stropu_teriva_i2.php
to tak na szybko po wpisaniu hasła w google "wykonanie stropu terriva"

----------


## bitter

To z czego będziesz budował dom to nie tylko kasa. Jak sam wspomniałeś liczy się możliwość odsprzedaży ale też np akumulacja ciepła. Moim zdaniem np. przy grzaniu prądem z akumulowaniem energii z taniego prądu to tylko i wyłącznie dom murowany a tu chyba najlepiej silikaty

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Każda pasuje do tematu taniej budowy.Policz sobie jaka jest wartość stawianych ścian(materiał) w stosunku do całości budowanego domu. A teraz weź różnicę cenową tych materiałów między sobą. Okaże się że jest to max. 1% całej całej budowy. Miejsce na oszczędności szukaj w wykończeniówce.


to prawda, że oszczędności trzeba szukać w wykończeniówce, ale wybór technologii ma duży wpływ na koszty wykończeniówki. Budując ściany jedowarstwowe z BK o dużej dokładności wymiarów oszczędzamy bardzo, bardzo dużo na wykończeniówce - na materiałach, robociźnie i czasie. Nie musielismy wykonywać tynków wewnątrz, łatwo kładzie sie wszelkie instalacje, łatwe i szybkie zewnętrzne wykończenie.... Dlatego obliczjąc cenę jakichkowlwiek etapów budowy należałoby policzyć ich wpływ na koszty kolejnych etapów.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam planuje samemu zrobic strop teriva ale nie umiem zbytnio znalesc dokladnych informacji zdjec jak to zrobic dobrze szybko i tanio prosze o wasza pomoc
> 
> POZDRAWIAM


Pawle- chcesz zrobić sam, to przede wszystkim Dobrze!, nie szybko.

----------


## pawel2210

> Pawle- chcesz zrobić sam, to przede wszystkim Dobrze!, nie szybko.


no dobrze to przede wszystkim :smile: 
tylko jak? ogólnie to niby proste ale chciał bym sie jak najmniej narobić i dużo nie zapłacić :smile:  teorie niby znam bo przerobiłem w necie ale niektórych spraw nie jestem pewien... ściany będę miał z bk 24cm
 i nie wiem czy szalować deskami czy szalunek tracony, jeśli tak to jaki? nie wiem czy belki stropowe ukladać bezpośrednio na ścianie wcześniej obmurowanej cegłami czy trzeba je układać na stemplach po to by pręty wieńca weszły pod nie? jak dobrze wykonać podciągi w stropie? może to głupie pytania i trochę nie na temat ale jest tu o tanim budowaniu a ja tak właśnie chce robić wiec proszę o rady :big grin: 
POZDRAWIAM :big grin:

----------


## karlow242

hej monia! a jaki dom budujesz? mogłabyś załączyć link z projektem?

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Pytasz przewrotnie, odpowiem tak samo. 
Tanio, więc pewnie wiele zamierzasz wykonać sam? Do taniego budowania lepiej, niż silikat i ceramika, nadaje się beton komórkowy. Dlaczego? Właśnie jestem na etapie wykuwania bruzd na kanalizę, wodę, ogrzewanie. W tych cholernych silikatach bruzdy robi się koszmarnie. Męczę się, mimo tego że mam porządną bruzdownicę na tarcze 230mm.
Oczywiście nigdy bym nie zamienił silikatu na BK, ale gdybym miał ten drugi, bruzdy pewnie już od dawna miałbym zrobione.

Co do taniego budowania.
Zauważyłem, że w budownictwie funkcjonuje wiele mitów i półprawd. Wszędzie czytasz peany na temat danej technologii, a nigdzie nie wyczytasz pełnej prawdy o niej. Tę zdobędziesz dopiero na własnej budowie.
Przykłady?
Wszędzie w materiałach reklamowych trąbią, że wiązary deskowe są ekonomiczniejsze, ze względu na mniejsze zużycie drewna. Ekonomiczniejsze chyba tylko dla tartaku, bo dla inwestora już nie.
Pisze się, że dach dwuspadowy jest, ze względu na prostotę, taniutki jak barszcz. Tylko nigdzie nie piszą, że ze względu na wiotkość tego dachu, wypada odeskować go i opapować. A to już podnosi cenę.
Czytam, że styropian EPS100 jest doskonały na podłogę. Może w czasach, gdy stosowało się 5cm styropianu? W efekcie, inwestorzy z którymi o tym rozmawiam, narzekają, że po kilku latach podłoga opadła o 0,5cm-1cm.
O kolektorach i pompach ciepła nie chce mi się nawet pisać, bo to już jawne "wtłaczanie" produktu na rynek i sztuczne tworzenie zapotrzebowania na nieuzasadniony ekonomicznie produkt.
Itd., itd.

----------


## bitter

pawelpiwowarczyk ... skrótowy bardzo mądry post. Niestety marketing karmi nas bzdurami a każdy chciałby wiedzieć jakie są plusy i minusy i zdecydować co mu przeszkadza co nie. Zaskoczyłeś mnie, że EPS100 nie daje rady pod posadzką. Dobrze wiedzieć bo ja chcę mieć 10cm wylewki a to trochę waży. Co do wiązarów to w moim przypadku wiązary+robocizna równają się tradycyjna więźba+ robocizna. U mnie cieśle chcą 40-50 zł za m2 dachu a to wychodzi mi ponad 10 tys. za robotę. Długo się zastanawiałem co wybrać bo kusi mnie ten strych do dyspozycji przy tradycyjnej więźbie ale z drugiej strony świadomie buduję parterówkę więc niech lepiej mi nie przychodzi do głowy potencjalne zagospodarowanie tych 100m  :wink:  (choć może stół do pingponga to byłoby coś  :wink: )

----------


## DEZET

> pawelpiwowarczyk ... skrótowy bardzo mądry post. Niestety marketing karmi nas bzdurami a każdy chciałby wiedzieć jakie są plusy i minusy i zdecydować co mu przeszkadza co nie. Zaskoczyłeś mnie, że EPS100 nie daje rady pod posadzką. Dobrze wiedzieć bo ja chcę mieć 10cm wylewki a to trochę waży. Co do wiązarów to w moim przypadku wiązary+robocizna równają się tradycyjna więźba+ robocizna. U mnie cieśle chcą 40-50 zł za m2 dachu a to wychodzi mi ponad 10 tys. za robotę. Długo się zastanawiałem co wybrać bo kusi mnie ten strych do dyspozycji przy tradycyjnej więźbie ale z drugiej strony świadomie buduję parterówkę więc niech lepiej mi nie przychodzi do głowy potencjalne zagospodarowanie tych 100m  (choć może stół do pingponga to byłoby coś )



Zrobiłem małe porównanie na podstawie swojego dachu (ceny wyrównane do pełnych zł)- powierzchnia wiązara 23,86m2 x 18szt= ~430m2 - cena 30000zł.
Koszt m2 wychodzi ok.70zł/m2 przy wiązarach prefabrykowanych.
Koszt wykonania wiązarów:
- samodzielnie - materiał, czyli drewno i gwoździe, kątowniki stalowych do montażu z wieńcem, płytki perforowane( jeśli konieczne) 
  i preparaty zabezpieczające drewno.
- zakup gotowych elementów z montażem - montaż w 1-2 dni, zależnie od skomplikowania (cena zawiera też koszt transportu i montaż).
  Drewno klejone i strugane, nie wymagające dodatkowych zabiegów konserwujących.

Przyjąłem cenę drewna tartakowego -800/m3 i grubość deski 25mm (może za mało, ale to gorzej dla wyceny, bo więcej drzewa potrzeba).
1. Wiązar deskowy musi być zbity z 3 "warstw" desek dla stabilności konstrukcji. Trzeba policzyć długość desek potrzebnych na jeden wiązar, żeby wyszły  
    konkretne oszczędności. Jakiej szerokości deski przyjąć? Policzyłem 25cm.
2. Gwoździe- ile tego trzeba nie mam pojęcia - 126zł/2okg Przyjmuję 10kg na wiązar.
3. Kątowniki stalowe po ok. 2zł/ szt. po 2 sztuki w każdym miejscu mocowania wiązara - razem 6szt.
 4. Płytki perforowane (jeśli potrzebne) po 3-5zł/ szt.  
5. Preparat zabezpieczający drewno wydajność z 5l koncentratu około 330m2. Bańka 5l- cena 67zł.(ewentualnie bez tego- zamawiając drewno impregnowane)

Ad1. 70mb deski 2,5 x 25cm na wiązar   - koszt 350 zł. Zaokrąglam - 400 zł
Ad2. Gwoździe 10kg                                                                       - 63 zł
Ad3. Kątowniki 6szt                                                                        - 12 zł
Ad4. ???
Ad5. Impregnat 8l                                                                        - 100 zł
                                                                    RAZEM                     * 575 zł*
Do tego prąd do piły, czas na zrobienie, itp.
Gdy deski będą grubsze/ szersze cena wzrośnie.
Całość kosztowałaby ok 11000zł. Nie uwzględniam parametrów wytrzymałościowych - to obliczenia dla fachowca. Raczej będzie więcej drzewa potrzebne.

----------


## bitter

DEZET mnie wiązary na dach w moim projekcie (kopertowy z dostawką) mają kosztować 13 tys plus montaż 4,5 i 2 tys jakieś pierdoły w których nie wiem o co chodzi ale są potrzebne do montażu. Czyli w sumie ok 20 tys za dach ponad 200m. Wychodzi ponad 100 zł za ,2 powierzchni dachu. Wiem, że konstruowanie samemu tych wiązarów wyszło by taniej ale nie umiem tego zrobić i nawet nie chcę więc porównuję z "tradycyjną" więźbą. Niestety drewno 10 tys i montaż drugie 10 tys więc mam to samo.

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET mnie wiązary na dach w moim projekcie  (kopertowy z dostawką) mają kosztować 13 tys plus montaż 4,5 i 2 tys  jakieś pierdoły w których nie wiem o co chodzi ale są potrzebne do  montażu. Czyli w sumie ok 20 tys za dach ponad 200m. Wychodzi ponad 100  zł za ,2 powierzchni dachu. Wiem, że konstruowanie samemu tych wiązarów  wyszło by taniej ale nie umiem tego zrobić i nawet nie chcę więc  porównuję z "tradycyjną" więźbą. Niestety drewno 10 tys i montaż drugie  10 tys więc mam to samo.


Też bym się nie podjął robienia samemu. Drogo jakoś wyszło u Ciebie za  te wiązary, a podobna powierzchnia i wymiary mojego i Twojego domu.  Ciekaw jestem jak wygląda Twój wiązar, masz jakieś miejsce na górze do  zagospodarowania?

----------


## an-bud

> Przykłady?
> Wszędzie w materiałach reklamowych trąbią, że wiązary deskowe są ekonomiczniejsze, ze względu na mniejsze zużycie drewna. Ekonomiczniejsze chyba tylko dla tartaku, bo dla inwestora już nie.
> 
> Itd., itd.


 
Zapomniałeś odliczyć koszt wykonania stropu  :yes:  do tego mieszasz wiązary deskowe z wiązarami z "kanadyjczyka"
Do dobrego wykorzystania wiązarów potrzebna jest odpowiedna konstrukcja domu (przekroje drewna do rozpiętości - "kanadyjskie" , deskowe to inna bajka, prawie znikły z budownictwa  :sad:  )

ps. zrobiłem sobie daszek nad gankiem z wiązarów *deskowych* (deski 25mm. szer. 14cm) 

materiał /15m2 dachu to; 3kg gwoździ na konstrukcję + pełne deskowanie
deski na konstrukcję to tylko 0.5m3 desek

----------


## bitter

> Też bym się nie podjął robienia samemu. Drogo jakoś wyszło u Ciebie za  te wiązary, a podobna powierzchnia i wymiary mojego i Twojego domu.  Ciekaw jestem jak wygląda Twój wiązar, masz jakieś miejsce na górze do  zagospodarowania?



Drogo? Za 200m kopertowego dachu? Mój wiązar wygląda "standardowo" tylko ok 10m2 na środku domu ma poszerzone deski pod przyszłą podłogę stryszku i rozszerzone te środkowe wsporniki tak aby były prostopadle do sufitu. Tak jak napisał an-bud porównując więźbę tradycyjną do wiązarów musisz porównać cenę więźby i stropu. U mnie wiązar wyszły tak samo jak tradycyjna więźba. I ta cena to najtańsza z 4 firm jakie mi wyceniały. Każda inna chciała przynajmniej 50% więcej a była nawet taka, że i 100%.

----------


## bitter

Firma Partner Szczecin (jeżeli mogę tu napisać i mnie Admin nie wytnie  :wink: . Mam nadzieję, że się nie pomylili bo to dopiero wycena i umowy jeszcze nie mam.

----------


## DEZET

> no to kanał. Bo do mnie byłoby przez całą Polskę ściągać więźbę.


Masz tu Kolego do wyboru  :Smile:  Bitter miał z Partnera, ja mam wiązary z Trak-budu (zach-pomorskie).

----------


## DEZET

> Nie mam zamiaru nikogo zniechęcać ale trzeba być świadomym że bardzo trudno za 200 tys wybudować i powiedzmy sobie szczeże jest to prawie nierealne z wykończeniem.


 Niestety mylisz się- wiele jest tutaj osób które mieszkają w takich domach i do tego wykończonych.
*
Sadek125*- jak pisali poprzednicy, kupuj działkę, choć może najpierw sprawdź dostęp do prądu , wody bo to najważniejsze w życiu, a jeśli po zakupie okaże się, że musisz zrobić 500m kabla, to porażka. Moja działka leżała prawie 10 lat, ale miałem już podstawę dla banku. Na papierologię trzeba ok.5-8tys. Dziś inaczej bym zaczynał- najpierw sam zrobił fundamenty, a potem dopiero do banku po kredyt. Rzeczoznawca pierwszy raz dziwnie patrzył na działkę porośniętą metrowym zielskiem ogrodzoną tylko z 3 stron siatką :big lol:  I jeśli nie chcesz od razu mieć "stresa" to niech za Ciebie szukają kredytu doradcy finansowi- Expander lub Open Finanse- za darmo, a Ty nie musisz latać po bankach.

----------


## mlyneck

Też uważam, że taki dom 150m2 za 300 tys. to dość przystępna cena. Nie wiem jak inne rejony ale pod Warszawą to ze świeczką szukać takich ofert trzeba. Działka też nie droga - 30 tys. to nawet goła (bez mediów) jest dobra cena. Wybudować za 200 tyś. pewnie dałbyś radę ale nie dasz rady wykończyć. Jak sama nazwa wskazuję wykańczanie jest wykańczające  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

wmnich, widzę że ty tak jak i ja  - postawiłeś na prosty nieduży dom, za to porządnie wykończony i bez męczenia się ze żmudną samodzielną budową. 
ja juz nie chciałam tego pisać, bo nikt i tak nie wierzy w dom za 200 tys., ale ja naprawdę nie wiem, jaki jest problem w wybudowaniu takiego domu. nie wiem co musiałabym jeszcze zrobić, żeby wybudować drożej. a palcem przy budowie nie tknelismy.
myślę, że najwiekszym problemem przy budowie takiego domu są marzenia i chęć ich zrealizowania. ja po prostu wybudowałam mieszkanie na działce, a ludzie chcą budować domy marzeń..... mnie nie stać na realizacje marzeń, więc wybudowałam po prostu dom.
wmnich, twój projekt jest super odważny, a za 200 tys. to będzie dom wykończony na wysokim poziomie. zrobisz pewnie ogród, zieleń przy takim projekcie jest bardzo ważna, wręcz decydująca o wygladzie zewnętrznym domu. widze tam wysokie trawy i o w ogóle ogród w nowoczesnym stylu....

----------


## an-bud

:cool:  Ja tylko robię remont prawie 500 m2 ruinki. Parter około 250m2 (50% ścian przemurowanych) stan na dzień dzisiejszy to prawie połowa parteru zamieszkana reszta stan surowy otwarty (bonus-kilka lat darmowego opału)
Kupiłem ruinkę z działką 5000m2 za 25 tyś. zł. doprowadzenie do obecnego stanu około 35 tyś. zł. 
Zamieszkaliśmy prawie natychmiast po zakupie... lampy naftowe... wodę woziłem prawie 40km...

ps. domek około 80m2 mogę zrobić za połowę tytułowej ceny :cool:

----------


## Aleksandryta

*firewall* nawet o tym nie myśl  :big tongue:

----------


## Eskaa

*wmnich, zielony ogród* bardzo się cieszę, że tu jesteście, dzięki wam ciągle wierzę ,że wybuduję tanio dom.
U nas sytuacja wyglądała następująco- kilka lat temu kupiliśmy dom 110 m do kapitalnego remontu. 
Wymieniliśmy wszystkie okna,  wszystkie instalacje zrobiliśmy od podstaw ( każda rurka i kabelek jest nowy) , tynk został zbity , na to położone wszędzie płyty. 
Zrobiliśmy ogrzewanie (nie było w ogóle), na poddaszu zrobiliśmy 2 pokoje i łazienkę ( nie było tam nic-ani jednej ścianki działowej). Robiliśmy nowe wylewki i poprawialiśmy schody ,dobudowaliśmy taras 20 m.  Dom został ocieplony i otynkowany.  Na cały opisany remont wydaliśmy 100 tyś -razem ze wszystkimi meblami do salonu , sypialni, pokoju dziecka, kuchni, przedpokoju.  Wszystko oprócz położenia tynku zrobiliśmy sami ( ocieplaliśmy też sami). Na zewnątrz równiez wszystko jest zrobione.
Dlatego wierzę ,że się da  :smile:

----------


## an-bud

> Gdzie takie cuda kupuje się za 25 000zł i w jaki sposób?


ogłoszenie z gazety anonse

----------


## ida2

*wmnich* a gdzie takie tanie działki??? za 55tys. to bym od razu brała  :cool: 
 Wszystko zależy od rejonu, bo niestety w moich okolicach Okazja to minimum 130zł za metr  :wink:

----------


## Gremlinka

Wmnich to chyba na pokaz robisz, bo czyta się to jak przechwałki... ale Twoja sprawa.

----------


## Zielony ogród

wmnich, ja mysle podobnie- jak sobie pomyślę, ze np. miałabym postawić piwnicę za 50 tys. po to, aby trzymać w niej rowery i inne graty powiedzmy warte 5 tys., to  wolę co sezon te graty wyrzucić i przez 10 lat kupowac co roku nowe.....uważam, że wartość pomieszczeń nie będących koniecznymi do zycia nie powinna przekraczać wartości rzeczy, które w tych pomieszczeniach chcę przechowywać. Oczywiście to dotyczy tylko i wyłącznie osób niezamożnych.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Wmnich to chyba na pokaz robisz, bo czyta się to jak przechwałki... ale Twoja sprawa.


ja myslę, że wmnich chciała w ten sposób pokazać, że czasami (własnie jak nie mamy wiele pieniędzy) nie jest najważniejszy sam dom, a jego zawartość, bo to ona daje nam poczucie komfortu, a nie kształt dachu czy inne wykusze. prosze zobaczyć jej projekt.... nie jest często spotykany, oj nie. dom na pewno nie na pokaz, wprost przeciwnie.

----------


## gkeb

W okolicy Środy Wielkopolskiej można kupić działki po ok. 40 zł za m2.

----------


## jasiek71

> Wmnich to chyba na pokaz robisz, bo czyta się to jak przechwałki... ale Twoja sprawa.


nakręciła się trochę kobitka, też tak miałem ( a może dalej mam :Confused: )
ja trzymam za nią kciuki.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> Chcemy sie zmiescic w 150 tys  a i powierzchnia domu: 95 metrow (liczyli wylewkarze i ja sprawdzilam)


Duuuuuuuuuuużo optymizmu  :Smile:  Super! Mam nadzieję, że Wam się uda!

----------


## Zielony ogród

tak było jak wmnich pisze......majster ławę zalewał a ja podpisywałam umowę na kominek i drzwi wewnętrzne, okna juz dawno były zamówione..... terminy realizacji umów precyzyjne, z dokładnością do 2-3 dni.....wszystko pieknie zagrało. Pamietam, jak kolejne umówione ekipy byly w szoku, że np. my ławy zalewamy, a oni mają przyjść za 4 tygodnie sufity podwieszać....nie zdążyłam się tą budową nacieszyć.

----------


## Gremlinka

wmnich napisałam tak, nie o Twoim domku tzn o jego wygądzie. Po prostu nie wyobrażam sobie kupować kanapy za 5 tyś jak za 2 lata nie będę mogła na nią patrzeć, bo mi się znudzi- wolę kupić tańszą i wymienić  :Smile:  Nikogo nie neguję za wydatki, bo każdy ma jakieś przemyślenia i własne potrzeby i wizje  :smile: 
U nas w rejonie ciężko kupić działkę, małą, tanią i jeszcze taką, żeby można było postawić dom parterowy. Niestety takie tereny. A na poziomie morza nie chcieliśmy mieszkać...

----------


## lujski

http://www.projektdlaciebie.pl/domy/109/Bajkowy/rzuty

taki projekt, tylko bez daszku nad drzwiamy wejsciowymi, bez okien w dachu - prosty dach - blachodachówka na rąbek, albo gont, sciany solbet 25 plus 15 cm styropian , albo 42 solbet - tylko nie wiem co taniej wyjdzie - ogrzewanie - grzejniki - piec na eko groszek z podajnikiem - troche porobie sam, mozliwe ze ocieplenie, troche taniej wyjdzie mi zrobienie dachu ( na robociznie) bo kuzyn robi dachy i pewnie mi troche mniej policzy 

marzyc ze zmeiszcze sie w 200 tys... ???

pozdrawiam [email protected]

----------


## pawel2210

witam was :big grin:  może ktoś pomorze mi odnośnie tego stropu o który pytałem kilka postów wcześniej? :sad:  

Jesli chodzi o  dom za 200tys to wydaje mi się ze są dwie możliwości; pierwsza to jak wyżej pisał zielony ogród i wmnich żeby budować jak najmniejszy i najprostszy domek wtedy można w pełni korzystać z usług fachowców. A druga to wszystko robić samemu i kombinować jak tylko się da (polska to piękny kraj w którym idzie kombinować :big grin: ) wtedy można trochę poszaleć z metrażem i wyglądem zewnętrznym(wykusze itp)....
Ja wybrałem ta druga opcje mam dom ponad 200m2 pow. uzyt.i garaż doklejony do domu... nie wiem czy wybuduje za 200kola ale nie spieszy mi się z budowa, planuje wprowadzić się pod koniec 2013roku i myślę ze jakoś to będzie, na pewno nie chce za nic przepłacić :smile:  jak narazie mam zrobiony cały fundament( zaizolowany, ocieplony, kanaliza, wylany chudziak) fundament kosztował mnie 18500zl dużo pracy własnej i  materiałów poszło :beton na lawy 27m3,bloczki betonowe1250sztuk podsypka i żwir 27 kamazów, ekipa murarska 1900zl itd gdybym miał jeszcze raz to robić to mieszał bym beton w betoniarce i morował bym sam troszkę bym zaoszczędził :smile:  nadrobię to w kolejnych etapach budowy. od poniedziałku zaczynam morować pierwsza kondygnacje :smile: 
POZDRAWIAM :big grin:

----------


## pawel2210

> pawel, powodzenia!


dziekuje bardzo :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

> a to = wiecej kosztowala. Jezeli placisz czynsz za mieszkanie lub kredyt to przeliczyles ile wiecej musisz zaplcic i jakie defakto masz oszczednosci przez to ze robisz sam? Nie mowiac o tym ze zamiast robic na budowie mozna byloby sobie gdzie dorabiac i zarobic moze nawet wieksze pieniadze, bo wiadomo - Ty robisz prad miesiac bo sie na tym nie znasz, uczysz sie, czytasz, a fachowiec zrobi go w tydzien. Policz sobie miesiac Twojej pracy .... .


Nie płacę czynszu- opłaty stałe czy tu czy w domku i tak będą podobne. Kredyt mi się nie zmniejszy tylko z tego powodu, że będę mieszkał w nowo wybudowanym domu. I mimo pracy na budowie też dorabiam. Rozprowadzenie prądu to małe piwo- rozłożenie kabli tam gdzie chcę nie jest trudne. Tylko do rozdzielni podłączy fachowiec. Czas mnie nie goni, więc zawrotne tempo budowy mi niepotrzebne- przynajmniej budynek dobrze osiądzie i się ustabilizuje.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Sciana jednowarstwowa to pomylka - nie unikniesz mostkow.



ja mam ścianę jednowarstwową... i jako że każdy element tej sciany jest jednocześnie ociepleniem, łącznie z wieńcem i kształtkami na nadproża, to skąd tu wziąć mostek? musiałyby być dziury na wylot w ścianach.

ogrzewanie oczywiście elektryczne. W małym domu w takie temperatury jak są np. we wrzesniu 11-12 stopni, to wystarczy że pieczemy kurczaka na rożnie i w domu są 23 stopnie.

----------


## weronikka1

Czy ja dobrze Was rozumiem, że odradzacie ekogroszek i radzicie ogrzewanie elektryczne? Oczywiście mówicie o małych domach. Więc jakie mi radzicie ogrzewanie w Anatolu http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/anatol/index.php (buduję bez garażu)?

----------


## weronikka1

Nie za bardzi wiem o co chodzi z tym energożernie :smile: ? My myślimy by budować z suporeksu 24cm + styropian 10cm klub 15cm. Dach cały odeskowany, jeżeli ma to znaczenie. I okna standardowe, czyli ściany nie są prawie całe oszklone.

----------


## weronikka1

Poddasze będzie nam służyło tylko i wyłącznie jako strych. Chcę tam suszyć pranie, czy też trzymać ozdoby świąteczne i wszystkie różnie rzeczy, które nie są potrzebne codziennie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Od kiedy mur nazywa się ociepleniem,przy takiej lambda ? Czy przy -20st.C ściana nie przemarza na określoną głębokość ? Czy przy styku okien z murem nie ma mostków ?
> Ja twierdzę,że są i to spore.
> No ale każdy ma inne preferencje co do zużycia energii przez dom 
> Mostki termiczne to nie tylko dziury na wylot.


to skrót myslowy; takie rzeczy jak styk muru z oknem są w każdej technologii, a chodziło o jakieś mostki specyficzne tylko dla 1W - takich nie znam
to prawda, że ściana 1w ma najgorsze właściwości, ale własnie przy małym domu rachunki za ogrzewanie sa tak małe, że nawet 50% oszczędności to są grosze niewarte zachodu. ja płacę za grzewanie prądem (ale kable w podłodze! nie woda) ok. 2000 zł rocznie razem z drewnem do kominka, więc na czym tu oszczędzać? przecież nie wezme kredytu na dodatkowe ocieplenie (u mnie w styropianie w domku letniskowym jest mnóóóstwo myszy) ani na rekuperator, bo raty mnie zjedzą, wolę te pieniądze na prąd wydać. W dużym domu oczywiście inaczej to wygląda.
acha, mam ytong 40, więc to lambda jakoś daje radę...

----------


## weronikka1

Więc jak ogrzewacie wodę jeżeli macie ogrzewanie elektryczne? Gazem czy też elektrycznie?

----------


## eniu

> Nie za bardzi wiem o co chodzi z tym energożernie? My myślimy by budować z suporeksu 24cm + styropian 10cm klub 15cm. Dach cały odeskowany, jeżeli ma to znaczenie. I okna standardowe, czyli ściany nie są prawie całe oszklone.



Deskowanie to dobry pomysł. Folia (membrana czy jak ja zwał) 
wprawia w zachwyt tych co jej nie mieli...Tym bardziej jak chcesz
mieć tam stryszek.

----------


## weronikka1

*Arturo72* Więc Ty instalujesz samą elektrykę? A co gdy prądu nie będzie? Masz coś w zapasie?

Własnie oglądałam ceny solbetu 40cm. Na cały dom (liczyłam z garażem, a ja byduję bez ale nie chciało mi się teraz policzyć ile odejdzie materiału) materiału będzie to koszt 17tys.zł. Czy solbet 40cm trzeba jeszcze docieplać styropianem, czy też nie. Jeżeli nie, to chyba warto zastanowić się nad takim rozwiązaniem zamiast gazobetonu 24cm + styropian? Sory jak zadaję głupie pytania, ale ja dopiero się uczę i chcę wszystko zaplanować dobrze i niedrogo :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

u nas tez sam prąd - od dwóch lat. dwa razy w tym czasie wyłączyli na prąd, na krótko na szczęście - wtedy mamy survival. nie ma nawet wody w spłuczce, bo własny hydrofor. ale nie robimy z tego problemu, raczej traktujemy to jako okazję do ......wypoczynku. szkoda że tak rzadko.
wychłodzić się nie zdąży, bo beton w podłodze długo trzyma ciepło, no i jest kominek.

----------


## weronikka1

My z kominka zrezygnowaliśmy, ze względu własnie kosztów. Liczymy, że jest to ok.8tys. w kieszeni.

----------


## weronikka1

*Zielony ogród* Więc wodę również grzejecie prądem? Jakie macie miesięczne rachunki w okresie grzewczym i poza grzewczym?

Obliczyłam koszta ściany dwu i jednowarstwowej. Różnica w cenie wynosi 1000zł. Więc co wybrać? Wtedy również odchodzi koszt robocizny za klejenie styropianu.

----------


## weronikka1

Nie obliczałam, nie znam się na tym. Też odstrasza mnie to, że robocizna za docieplenie (pierwsza oferta na allegro) to 35zł./m2. U mnie wyjdzie wtedy za samą robociznę 5591,95zł.

----------


## Zielony ogród

jak zabraknie prądu raz w roku to mozna zjeść w restauracji albo pojechać do hotelu....same przyjemności, a pewnie taniej wyjdzie niż jakis awaryjny gaz czy agregat.
moje rachunki za prąd (2 taryfy) za 12 m-cy - ok. 4000 zł:
- bojler 80l - używany dla 2 (w wakacje i weekendy 3) osób, do mycia naczyń wode grzeje zmywarka, do prania wodę grzeje pralka
- ogrzewanie podłogowe
- 2 konwektory w sypialniach (docelowo grzejniki akumulacyjne)
- hydrofor, indukcja, piekarnik, mikrofala, rożen i cała reszta, plus historie ogrodowe - piła, kosiarka itd.
akurat same grzanie wody to wg moich obliczeń jakieś 50 zł/mc. zmywarka oszczędza sporo ciepłej wody.

----------


## weronikka1

My mamy czteroosobową rodzinę, czyli gdyby to nawet było 500zł miesięcznie, to chyba nie jest tak źle? Bo u Was wychodzi średnio 333,33zł miesięcznie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja sobie liczyłam, na ile lat ogrzewania prądem wystarczy mi pieniedzy nie wydanych na dodatkowe cuda techniki - pompe ciepła, rekuperację, kotłownię, instalację grzewczą itp. ciekawe wyniki, szczególnie gdy weźmie sie pod uwagę jeszcze koszty napraw i serwisu...i koszty kredytu

----------


## Zielony ogród

jeżeli będzie zmywarka i prysznic, a nie wanna, to nie powinno byc źle
my nie jesteśmy ani specjalnie oszczędni ani tez rozrzutni, ja i córka lubimy dosyć długie prysznice, mąż tylko minut, latem korzystamy często kilka razy dziennie, miewamy sporo gości .... i akurat ciepła woda to u nas nie problem. 
ale na pewno 4 wanny dziennie to juz by trochę więcej wyszło

----------


## Zielony ogród

a jeśli myslisz o ogrzewaniu - kilka razy juz pisałam, więc nie chciałam sie powtarzać - często korzystamy z kominka, w mroźne wieczory codziennie, bo ja staram sie utrzymać temperaturę minimum 23 stopnie, i wieczorem jest to juz trudne, bo druga taryfa zaczyna sie dopiero od godz.22; zreszta lubimy bardzo kominek
nie wiem, jakie byłyby koszty ogrzewania bez kominka - kłopot jest w godzinach obowiązywania 2 taryfy. na szczęście w weekendy i święta druga taryfa jest cała dobę.

----------


## weronikka1

My chcemy mieć i wannę i prysznic. Ale wiadomo, że prysznic będzie używany przede wszystkim. Wanna dużo rzadziej.  I do tego u nas brak kominka, więc też zimniej. teraz to już sama nie wiem co wybrać. Ciężki orzech do zgryzienia. Jeszcze muszę pogadać z mężem i przedyskutować wszystko.

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie obliczałam, nie znam się na tym. Też odstrasza mnie to, że robocizna za docieplenie (pierwsza oferta na allegro) to 35zł./m2. U mnie wyjdzie wtedy za samą robociznę 5591,95zł.


a może ściany z klocków styropianowych thermodom lub podobne...

----------


## weronikka1

> a może ściany z klocków styropianowych thermodom lub podobne...


Raczej nie.

----------


## weronikka1

Wie może ktoś ile kosztuje założenie całej instalacji gazowej razem z przyłączem i materiałami? Bo może faktycznie nie opłaca mi się ciągnąć gazu. Gaz chciałam do ciepłej wody i do kuchenki. Ale w zasadzie nawet jak się zdecydujemy jednak na ekogroszek, to on będzie grzał wodę, a dodatkowo można grzać elektrycznie. Do tego  płyta indukcyjna i może faktycznie nie opłaca się ciągnąć gazu.

----------


## jasiek71

> Raczej nie.


ja swoje ściany stawiałem 10 lat temu i jak do tej pory nie znalazłem jakiejś wady :wink:

----------


## weronikka1

> ja swoje ściany stawiałem 10 lat temu i jak do tej pory nie znalazłem jakiejś wady


 To nie chodzi o to. Tylko dla mnie jest to coś nowego, czego do tej pory nie braliśmy z mężem pod uwagę. A nie mam już sił myśleć o kolejnych rozwiązaniach bo i tak mamy jeszcze duuuużo do przemyślenia. I może dlatego, że boję się trochę nowych rozwiązań.

----------


## weronikka1

Bardziej jestem przekanana do ekogroszku, dlatego bardziej myślę o rezygnacji z gazu. Można zrezygnować w ogóle z gazu jak już jest PnB i mamy zapewnienie z gazowni, że nam go dostarczą? Umowy nie mamy.

----------


## weronikka1

*jasiek71* Masz śliczną kuchnię. I w ogóle w domu tak przytulnie, ja też tak chcę :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> *jasiek71* Masz śliczną kuchnię. I w ogóle w domu tak przytulnie, ja też tak chcę


to wszystko razem (budowa, wykończenie itp. jak na zdjęciach) kosztowało ok.260 tys. ale da się taniej...

----------


## weronikka1

> A co w ekogroszku Ci się podoba ? Chyba nie kolor


Dzięki :smile:  Tu już nie chodzi o mnie, a raczej o mojego męża. Całe życie palił w zwykłym piecu, czyli Wiesz ciągłe dokładanie opału, rąbanie itd....A tu się nagle pojawił piec, który zasypujesz raz na kilka dni czy nawet raz na dzień. No i mężuś się napalił, że do nowego domu kupi sobie właśnie taki piec. A wiadomo jak to ludzie o rachunkach gadają czy gazu czy prądu. Także nie zastanawiając się przy adaptacji projektu podaliśmy o to takie właśnie ogrzewanie domu.

----------


## waldo7

Za dwa dni ruszamy z wykopami pod fundamenty nasz budżet to właśnie ok 200 tyś więc zabaczymy jak to będzie :smile:

----------


## eniu

> Jakie są minusy folii (membrany) ?




Folia kojarzy mi się z prowizorką . Po za tym musi być
nie byle jaka ,i trzeba umieć ją założyć (miejsca newralgiczne).
Ten synonim nowoczesności i taniego budowania , niejednemu
czkawką się odbił . Piszę z autopsji - drugi dom odeskowałem.

Dechy , papa - i święty spokój ...

----------


## desmear

> (...) A wiadomo jak to ludzie o rachunkach gadają czy gazu czy prądu. Także nie zastanawiając się przy adaptacji projektu podaliśmy o to takie właśnie ogrzewanie domu.(...)


ludzie różne głupoty gadają. mając do dyspozycji gaz, NIGDY PRZENIGDY nie zdecydowałbym się na ekogroszek.

----------


## desmear

> Nie obliczałam, nie znam się na tym. Też odstrasza mnie to, że robocizna za docieplenie (pierwsza oferta na allegro) to 35zł./m2. U mnie wyjdzie wtedy za samą robociznę 5591,95zł.


nie musisz, skorzystaj z gotowego kalkulatora
http://www.termoorganika.com.pl/kalk.../kalkterm.html

----------


## DEZET

> Folia kojarzy mi się z prowizorką . Po za tym musi być
> nie byle jaka ,i trzeba umieć ją założyć (miejsca newralgiczne).
> Ten synonim nowoczesności i taniego budowania , niejednemu
> czkawką się odbił . Piszę z autopsji - drugi dom odeskowałem.
> 
> Dechy , papa - i święty spokój ...



Chyba membrany kolego nie zakładałeś? Jaka trudność w ułożeniu na zakład? Ja to robiłem sam na całym dachu- dekarze byli zdziwieni. Nic nie przecieka, trzeba myśleć przy zakładaniu.
Arturo72 - przede wszystkim są folie i membrany dachowe(to nie to samo). Faktycznie niektóre to badziew za parę groszy, lepiej parę złotych wydać więcej, bo to w końcu dach. A skoro o tanim budowaniu jest wątek na tym się skupmy. Deskowanie i papowanie  200m2 dachu sporo kosztuje.

----------


## DEZET

> ludzie różne głupoty gadają. mając do dyspozycji gaz, NIGDY PRZENIGDY nie zdecydowałbym się na ekogroszek.


Jestem dokładnie tego samego zdania - nawet jak będzie trochę drożej niż ekogroszek, to masz ciepło, komfort, czysto, kotłownia to nie kotłownia z kłębami dymu i pyłu węglowego. Jeśli gaz blisko ja bym się nie zastanawiał. Też zrobiłem przyłącze dla siebie- będzie piec turbo dwufunkcyjny do 21kW bez komina.

----------


## eniu

> Chyba membrany kolego nie zakładałeś? Jaka trudność w ułożeniu na zakład? Ja to robiłem sam na całym dachu- dekarze byli zdziwieni. Nic nie przecieka, trzeba myśleć przy zakładaniu.
> Arturo72 - przede wszystkim są folie i membrany dachowe(to nie to samo). Faktycznie niektóre to badziew za parę groszy, lepiej parę złotych wydać więcej, bo to w końcu dach. A skoro o tanim budowaniu jest wątek na tym się skupmy. Deskowanie i papowanie  200m2 dachu sporo kosztuje.



Pisanie o przykrych doświadczeniach z membraną mieści się
jak najbardziej w konwencji wątku. Poprawki , lub wymiana
(paranojka !) membrany mogą przekroczyć cenę deskowania.

Nie kazdy ma takiego doskonałego majstra jak DEZET  :smile: .
Bywało i tak ,że nie ciekło 3 lata , a potem "cóś" zaczęło.
Trafiają się również informacje ,ze same membrany po
czasie nie trzymały parametrów. 

Nie demonizuję . Weronika (?) , chciała deskować.
Nie ma sensu jej od tego odwodzić , dechy +papa to pewniak  :smile:

----------


## weronikka1

Tak ja chcę deskować. Może dlatego, że z dachem mogę troszkę zaszaleć - całą robociznę mam za darmo, ponieważ mój tata jest dekarzem i dach mam obiecany (tzn.robociznę)  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Oj - potrafią ludzie gadać.  :smile:  Kiedy w miasteczku pojawił się dostawca gazu - jakieś 10 lat temu, to okazało się, że ludzie raczej nie chcą się przyłączać. Na szczęście parę lat minęło i na naszej budującej się ulicy udało się zebrać wystarczająco dużo chętnych, żeby rozbudować sieć.

Co gadali? Na przykład, że ten gaz nie chce się palić. Zgadza się - na pewno nie chce się palić, jeżeli nie wymieni się dysz w kuchence, która była dotychczas na gaz z butli.  :smile:  Również krążyła opinia, że ten gaz sieciowy jest brudny, że kuchenki dymią i brudzą garnki.  :big grin:  Jedno z lepszych, że gaz nie daje ciepła. Tu nawet miałam przykład z rodziny. Z czasem okazało się, że po pierwsze ekipa, która robiła instalację coś tam spartoliła i konieczne były większe poprawki, a po drugie kubatura domu i istniejące docieplenia nie pozwalają na utrzymanie się w jakiejś tam założonej na ogrzewanie gazem kwocie, więc w domu chłód. Jeszcze pamiętam coś typu, że na tym gazie nie da się normalnie gotować, bo jest taki słaby, że zagotowanie wody na herbatę zajmuje z 15 minut.

Pomimo tak interesującej "reklamy", zdecydowaliśmy się na ten okropny gaz i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni. Na gaz co, cwu i kuchenka gazowa. Mamy też kominek, ale bez dgp czy płaszcza wodnego. Miał być do ewentualnego dogrzewania części dziennej, ale jak się już rozpali, to w zasadzie ciepło się równomiernie rozłazi po całym domu. 

Każdy jakoś tam sobie kalkuluje i wybiera sposób ogrzewania. Nie da się ukryć, że u nas w miasteczku, które jest takim lokalnym "zagłębiem" meblarstwa, dużo ludzi ma odpady płyt wiórowych i tym pali, są też palacze śmieci wszelakich, a do tego trzeba mieć taki piec, do którego powyższe da się władować.

U nas też dach zadeskowany. U sąsiadów coś zniszczyło membranę - główny podejrzany to kuna. Wydaje się nieprawdopodobne, ale w membranie rozdarcia są. Wszystko zadziało się w zimie - dom był SSO, na dachu leżała dachówka.

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

> Jestem dokładnie tego samego zdania - nawet jak będzie trochę drożej niż ekogroszek, to masz ciepło, komfort, czysto, kotłownia to nie kotłownia z kłębami dymu i pyłu węglowego. Jeśli gaz blisko ja bym się nie zastanawiał. Też zrobiłem przyłącze dla siebie- będzie piec turbo dwufunkcyjny do 21kW bez komina.


Ja też jestem tego samego zdanie. Niestety u mnie nie ma gazociągu i zdecydowałem się na ekogroszek (piec wielofunkcyjny)

Żeby nie odbiegać od tematu. Ja u siebie mam przeznaczone na dom ok 270 tyś.
Dom 175m2 z porothermu 30 + 15 styro, strop akerman, dach dwuspadowy (dachówka + pełne deskowanie), okna trzyszybowe.
Jestem na etapie SSZ. Sam wstawiałem i obrabiałem okna i drzwi. Fachowcy będą mi jeszcze robili-robią już hydraulikę z ogrzewanie,  wylewki i ocieplenie zewnętrze z tynkiem. Pozostałe kwestie ja docieplenie poddasza, tynki, instalacje elektryczną, płytki, podłogi itd we własnym zakresie. Na chwilę obecną z opłaconym hydraulikiem(wraz z piecem) wydałem ok 180 tyś.

----------


## magdaiartur

Witam, śledzę wątek już długi czas.
Co myślicie o takiej konfiguracji, my wierzymy, że uda się zamknąć budowę w 200 tyś... a w dodatku nie płacić potem za dużo za rachunki.
Dom z32.
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z32,maly,...a,dzialke.html

Ściany: ERED 24 + 15 styro (lub 20 cm)
Dach: nieodeskowany - dachówka ceramiczna Röben,
ocieplenie dachu 25-30 cm wełny
Kominek (chyba z rozprowadzeniem ciepła do pokoi na górze i dole - nie wiemy czy warto...)
Dwie tartfy: ogrzewanie : piece akumulacyjne, podłogówka w strategicznych miejscach, łazienki i wiatrołap.
Wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła.
Bojler  - ciepła woda
W domu 2 dorosłe osoby i 10 letnie dziecko
Jak na razie ciągniemy do SSO - wyszło ok 50tyś z dokumentacją (która kosztowała ok 8 tyś)- nie mamy jeszcze mat. na dach - wycena( z 4 oknami dach) 12 tyś i komina 2,5tyś, robocizna do zapłaty 12 tyś... czyli SSO ok 76 tyś

I jak oceniacie.
Rozprowadzać ciepło z kominka czy nie??

----------


## DEZET

> Pisanie o przykrych doświadczeniach z membraną mieści się
> jak najbardziej w konwencji wątku. Poprawki , lub wymiana
> (paranojka !) membrany mogą przekroczyć cenę deskowania.
> 
> Nie kazdy ma takiego doskonałego majstra jak DEZET .
> Bywało i tak ,że nie ciekło 3 lata , a potem "cóś" zaczęło.
> Trafiają się również informacje ,ze same membrany po
> czasie nie trzymały parametrów. 
> 
> ...


Mam położoną blachodachówkę, więc o przecieki się nie martwię, jednak niejednokrotnie słyszałem o przeciekających dachach z dachówki. Ale przede wszystkim trzeba wszystko robić zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną, żadnych fuszerek!
Znajomy dekarz mówi: "zrobić dach i zapomnieć, że jest".

----------


## eniu

> Witam, śledzę wątek już długi czas.
> Co myślicie o takiej konfiguracji, my wierzymy, że uda się zamknąć budowę w 200 tyś... a w dodatku nie płacić potem za dużo za rachunki.
> Dom z32.
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z32,maly,...a,dzialke.html
> 
> Ściany: ERED 24 + 15 styro (lub 20 cm)
> Dach: nieodeskowany - dachówka ceramiczna Röben,
> ocieplenie dachu 25-30 cm wełny
> Kominek (chyba z rozprowadzeniem ciepła do pokoi na górze i dole - nie wiemy czy warto...)
> ...



Kominek dla bajeru i w razie "W" ? Przy schodach ?

Nie rozprowadzać - jest na środku domu . Otworzysz drzwi
u góry , będzie ciepło na piętrze . Zamkniesz , więcej ciepła
zostanie na dole.

----------


## andrzej27

> Tak ja chcę deskować. Może dlatego, że z dachem mogę troszkę zaszaleć - całą robociznę mam za darmo, ponieważ mój tata jest dekarzem i dach mam obiecany (tzn.robociznę)


jaki masz projekt ile mkw?

----------


## eniu

Dechy ,papa , mają jeszcze jedną zaletę. Można odwlec o kilka lat
wydatek na dachówkę i jej położenie. Wprowadzasz się , sporą
kwotę przeznaczając na doposażenie wnętrza. Dachówka np. po
5-ciu latach , to przeważnie załatane dno w portfelu , lub zakup
lepszej , na którą wcześniej nawet byśmy nie spojrzeli.

----------


## eniu

> Nie widziałem u siebie w okolicy ok.50km nikogo,który by takie coś stosował.
> Także nie jest to plus praktyczny 
> Równie dobrze można mieszkać 5 lat w nieotynkowanym lub niewymeblowanym domu ale za to z pełnym deskowaniem i papowaniem 
> P.S.
> eniu/Piotrze-w kominkach lepiej Ci/Wam wychodzi doradzanie



To nie było do Ciebie . Mądry zrozumie...

----------


## Arturo72

> To nie było do Ciebie . Mądry zrozumie...


To nie chodzi,że ja głupii nie zrozumiem ale przestań/cie głupio doradzać,lepiej zajmij/cie się kominkami-to Ci/Wam naprawdę lepiej wychodzi.
Zamiast doradzać mieszkanie jedynie pod papą po kilka lat...

----------


## weronikka1

> jaki masz projekt ile mkw?


 Anatol z MgProjekt. Ja buduję bez garażu, także trochę metrów dachu odejdzie.

----------


## eniu

> To nie chodzi,że ja głupii nie zrozumiem ale przestań/cie głupio doradzać,lepiej zajmij/cie się kominkami-to Ci/Wam naprawdę lepiej wychodzi.
> Zamiast doradzać mieszkanie jedynie pod papą po kilka lat...




Pod papą i deskami...

Nie podkręcaj się , bo Ci żyłka wyjdzie.

----------


## eniu

> Niech Ci/Wam będzie,pod papą i deskami proponujecie kilka lat przeżyć w nowym domu...
> P.S.
> Nie rzucaj/cie takich propozycji bo ktoś może pomyśleć,że z kominkami podobnie doradzacie...
> Żyłka już mi wyszła z przepracowania



Jak ktoś pomyśli , to dam sobie z tym radę . Byleby bezmyślni
się nie wcinali


dobranoc :cool:

----------


## weronikka1

> A nie pomylials sie? Bo na pustaku jest spora roznica cos chyba kolo 3 zl wiec przy 150 metrach to 4500 zl?? (okolo) czyli koszt robocizny za styro.


  Taka różnica mi wyszła. Wyszło mi, że na ściany zewnętrzne solbet 40cm potrzebuję 14 385,69zł. Natomiast na ściany z suporeksu 8500zł + styropian 10cm ( 30,90zł/m2 i 10cm to może być niewystarczająco) wychodzi 4936,89zł. Czyli ściana dwuwarstwowa wychodzi 13 436,89zł. Więc jest 1000zł różnicy? Jest. A jeszcze trzeba doliczyć klej do styropianu i robociznę za jego położenie, czyli nawet drożej taka ściana może wyjść. To są moje obliczenia i oczywiście mogę się gdzieś pomylić. Ale cen nie brałam z kosmosu, tylko z allegro :smile:

----------


## weronikka1

> A czy Ty przy ekogroszku bedziesz cos miala w zapasie? Przeciez teraz ogrzewania nawet na wegiel nie dzialaja grawitacyjnie wiec jak nie ma pradu to chocbys nie wiem jak palila to jedyne co mozesz zrobic to tylko zagotowac wode w piecu bo na dom i tak Ci nie pjdzie, to samo z gazem. Kazde zrodlo ogrzewania potrzebuje pradu wiec do kazdego musialabys miec alternatywe. U mnie odkad mieszkam 5 lat (w mieszkaniu mowie) to bylo kilka dni gdzie nie bylo pradu od 8-15 i chyba tylko raz czy dwa nie bylo z powodu awarii na kilka godzin - podloga jest jeszcze ciepla przez te kilka godzin a tak ocieplony dom wymaga duzej ilosci czasu by wychlodzil sie a w najgorszym wypadku jak bedzie awaria to kupie wtedy agregar pradotworczy lub piec na pelet z komora zamknieta spalania ew piecyk na biopaliwo i damy rade, ale nie mozemy zabezpieczyc sie na wszystkie ewentualnosci i to nie ma sensu.


 Ja myślałam raczej o dodatkowym elektrycznym. Ale tylko ze względu na to, że jak się wróci do domu z pracy by szybko nagrzać w domu lub jak będzie jakaś awaria pieca, by było coś dodatkowego. Agregat prądotwórczy chyba kupimy, ale to raczej po pierwszym braku prądu, zobaczymy jak to wtedy wygląda i jak sobie poradzimy :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

odnośnie deski plus papa czy folia...
widziałem podarte i zrobione byle jak membrany, ale także zapleśniałe i przeciekające deski z papą...
nawet najlepszy system da się spier..., a ten najgorszy zrobić dobrze :wink: 
co kto lubi i chce...

----------


## weronikka1

> I właśnie dziwi mnie zawsze pytanie osób- jak to tylko prądem, a co jak nie będzie prądu.


 A co w tym dziwnego, że ludzie się pytają? Lepiej popytać, nawet jak są to głupie pytania i zaczerpnąć wiedzy i doświadczenia innych niż później coś źle i bez przemyślenia zrobić.

----------


## eniu

> odnośnie deski plus papa czy folia...
> widziałem podarte i zrobione byle jak membrany, ale także zapleśniałe i przeciekające deski z papą...
> nawet najlepszy system da się spier..., a ten najgorszy zrobić dobrze
> co kto lubi i chce...




Zgadza się kolego , też widziałem. Ile lat ktoś musiał nie dbać o papę,
żeby doprowadzić do takiego stanu ? 10 ? Nie posługujmy się skrajnymi
przykładami bo to jakby szukanie zaczepki. Piszę o tym co mnie w 
życiu spotkało i co widziałem w swojej karierze zawodowej . W odróżnieniu
od niektórych młodych ludzi , którzy na etapie wykopów doradzają o...
dachu. A drzewa na ich dach jeszcze rosną  :big grin:  Poczytali forum i doradzają.
Często dobrze , ale czasem trafią na minę i klops. Ja zbudowałem
trzy domy dla siebie . Mam agregat . Przydaje się , ale nie użyłem go 
ani razu do wspomagania ogrzewania , bo nie było takiej potrzeby .
Dom z ceramiki stygnie 1-2 stopnie na dobę. Za to meczyk jak mi
prąd wyłączyli - obejrzałem  :smile: . W kanadyjczyku agregat byłby jak znalazł.
Taka konstrukcja stygnie o kilka stopni w ciągu nocy (warto w takim
domu zrobić ścianki działowe z cegły - trochę zakumuluje).

W pracy odwiedzałem średnio 10 budów miesięcznie , więc napatrzyłem
się wystarczająco na folie dachowe , by twierdzić ,że przypadków gdzie
miało być  taniej , a wyszło jak wyszło , było mnóstwo .

Wracam do papy  :big grin: 
Budując swój drugi dom , stanąłem przed dylematem . Dachówka 
czy podłogi (kończyła się kasa). Wybrałem deski, wprowadziłem się,
a dachówkę położyłem po trzech latach. Jak ktoś się wstydzi swojego
dachu z papy - musi poczekać , nazbierać kasy . Na tym forum są
ludzie w podobnej sytuacji i pisanie o tym ma sens - choćby Arturo
nie znalazł takiego domu w promieniu 500 km od siebie :big grin:

----------


## weronikka1

> Wracam do papy 
> Budując swój drugi dom , stanąłem przed dylematem . Dachówka 
> czy podłogi (kończyła się kasa). Wybrałem deski, wprowadziłem się,
> a dachówkę położyłem po trzech latach. Jak ktoś się wstydzi swojego
> dachu z papy - musi poczekać , nazbierać kasy . Na tym forum są
> ludzie w podobnej sytuacji i pisanie o tym ma sens - choćby Arturo
> nie znalazł takiego domu w promieniu 500 km od siebie


 Moi rodzice po pięciu latach dopiero teraz będą robili elewację, tzn. mają dom ocieplony, ale nie mają koloru (nie wiem czy dobrze to ujęłam). Wcześniej mieli po prostu inne priorytety, także da się bez niektórych rzeczy zamieszkać. Ale Ci którzy budują z kredytu wydaje mi się, że muszą zrobić wszystko. Mają wypłacane transze na dane rzeczy do zrobienia i musi to być skończone. Ale nie jestem pewna na 100% czy tak jest.

A tak swoją drogą, to daliście mi i mężowi nieźle do myślenia z tym ogrzewaniem. Czyli jak będę miała ogrzewanie elektryczne i brak gazu, to komin jest zbędny? czy jeszcze do czegoś jest potrzebny? No i chyba przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym raczej zostawić kominek?

*wmnich* Zazdroszczę Wam, że możecie wybudować taki domek. Też z chęcią bym postawiła z prostym dachem. Ale niestety warunki zabudowy zrobiły swoje i wymóg 30stopni naprowadził nas na taki, a nie inny projekt. Choć już dziś wiem, że mogliśmy wybrać jeszcze tańszy w realizacji projekt.

----------


## eniu

> Moi rodzice po pięciu latach dopiero teraz będą robili elewację, tzn. mają dom ocieplony, ale nie mają koloru (nie wiem czy dobrze to ujęłam). Wcześniej mieli po prostu inne priorytety, także da się bez niektórych rzeczy zamieszkać. Ale Ci którzy budują z kredytu wydaje mi się, że muszą zrobić wszystko. Mają wypłacane transze na dane rzeczy do zrobienia i musi to być skończone. Ale nie jestem pewna na 100% czy tak jest.
> 
> A tak swoją drogą, to daliście mi i mężowi nieźle do myślenia z tym ogrzewaniem. Czyli jak będę miała ogrzewanie elektryczne i brak gazu, to komin jest zbędny? czy jeszcze do czegoś jest potrzebny? No i chyba przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym raczej zostawić kominek?
> 
> *wmnich* Zazdroszczę Wam, że możecie wybudować taki domek. Też z chęcią bym postawiła z prostym dachem. Ale niestety warunki zabudowy zrobiły swoje i wymóg 30stopni naprowadził nas na taki, a nie inny projekt. Choć już dziś wiem, że mogliśmy wybrać jeszcze tańszy w realizacji projekt.




Każdy ma jakieś doświadczenia , które mogą się diametralnie różnic.
Niektóre porady , to czysto teoretyczne założenia, które mogą się
sprawdzić lub nie (+pierwsze zdanie tego wpisu  :smile: ).
Dobrze mieć jakąś alternatywę , gdy się okaże.......... (wpisz co chcesz).

W kwestii komina. 

Gdy się okaże ,że będzie potrzebny , możesz go wtedy zbudować . Nie należy
to jednak do miłych przypadków , bo i rewolucja w świeżo pomalowanym
domu i koszty większe...
Może rozważ fakt , że pustaki keramzytowe z kominów systemowych (jakiegokolwiek
systemu), to kosz poniżej 100 zł za mb. Stawiając taki szyb w domu , możesz go zaślepić
i otworzyć jak zajdzie potrzeba lub zapomnieć , odżałowując parę stówek. Rury
do środka (stalowe lub ceramiczne) można kupić i włożyć , jak zajdzie taka potrzeba...

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie posługujmy się skrajnymi
> przykładami bo to jakby szukanie zaczepki. W odróżnieniu
> od niektórych młodych ludzi , którzy na etapie wykopów doradzają o...
> dachu.


uważasz że szukam zaczepki??
odnośnie doradców..., jak bym słuchał co ludzie doradzają to dzisiaj miał bym kotłownie z piecem na węgiel, 5cm styro na ścianach i15 wełny na suficie, taras do ulicy itd. itp.
na szczęście mam swój rozum i z niego korzystam :wink:

----------


## eniu

> uważasz że szukam zaczepki??
> odnośnie doradców..., jak bym słuchał co ludzie doradzają to dzisiaj miał bym kotłownie z piecem na węgiel, 5cm styro na ścianach i15 wełny na suficie, taras do ulicy itd. itp.
> na szczęście mam swój rozum i z niego korzystam




Nie napisałem że szukasz zaczepki , tylko używasz skrajnych , mało obiektywnych przykładów,
które na takie zaczepki mogą wyglądać :cool: 

Ale skoro używasz rozumu , to wszystko jasne i bardzo mnie cieszy...  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> A tak swoją drogą, to daliście mi i mężowi nieźle do myślenia z tym ogrzewaniem. Czyli jak będę miała ogrzewanie elektryczne i brak gazu, to komin jest zbędny? czy jeszcze do czegoś jest potrzebny? No i chyba przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym raczej zostawić kominek?


To chyba dobrze,że myśli wszak dom buduje się na lata a do budowy trzeba być dobrze przygotowanym.Ja się "uczyłem" budować przez dwa lata zanim zacząłem i tak mnie opętało,że będę grzał prądem  :wink: 
Jeśli nie będzie gazu a jedynie sam prąd to oba kominy są zbędne (na projekcie widzę,że masz dwa),chociaż ja bym kominek jednak zostawił.

----------


## dusiaka

> *Zielony ogród* mam straszny niedosyt zdjęć waszego domku........ Piękny jest i coraz częściej myślę nad budową podobnego. Brakowało nam w projekcie trzeciego pokoju ( mamy dwójkę małych dzieci, które jeszcze kilka ładnych lat z nami będą mieszkać) , ale na szczęście jest juz wariant z trzema pokojami


Ja też się zakochałam w tym domku. Niestety w MPZP mam warunek kąta nachylenia dachu 30-45 st., a ten projekt ma tylko 20. Buuu :cry:

----------


## bitter

Sądzę, że ciężko będzie namówić kogokolwiek na grzanie prądem kto nie ma pojęcia o tzw. zapotrzebowaniu na ciepło. Ja każdemu komu mówię, kto ma dom czy mieszkanie, że będę grzał prądem to się w głowę puka. Stereotypy są tak mocne, że trudno komukolwiek wytłumaczyć, że jest takie równanie 

koszt ogrzewania  = (cena instalacji grzewczej + koszt paliwa)/ilość lat kiedy instalację trzeba wyremontować

Gaz jest troszkę tańszy od prądu w II taryfie jakieś 20% ale koszt pieca, komina i przyłącza to jakieś 15 - 20 tys przy dobrym piecu kondensacyjnym. Przy groszkach i innych świństwach to nawet nie wiem ale chyba jeszcze więcej doliczając koszt składowania materiału i syfu wokół tego. Nie mówię już o sytuacji wyjazdu na święta do rodziny jak się podajnik zatnie i dom się wyziębi o ile nie zamrozi.

Ale podstawą jest DOBRE OCIEPLENIE. Jak ktoś nie wie ile to jest dobre to proponuje bardzo rozsądne rozwiązanie. Znaleźć fachowca który zajmuje się robieniem certyfikatów energetycznych (ale takiego co sie na tym zna) koszt jest to kilkaset złotych i macie czarno na białym ile Wasz dom zużyje energii w roku. Poda wam w kWh. Pod to podstawicie sobie cenę prądu w II taryfie i już wszystko wiadomo.

----------


## pionan

bitter, wszystko ładnie pięknie, z jednym malutkim wyjątkiem. Ogrzewając chatę prądem skazujesz sie na korzystanie z JEDNEGO żródła ciepła. 
najprawdopodobniej od 2013 roku zostaną uwolnione ceny energii elektrycznej dla gospodarst domowych. zastanawiałeś sie moze ile moze kosztować energia elektryczna, gdy jej cena nie będzie regulowana przez URE?? Podpowiem Ci. Dla firm już jest dwa razy droższa - płacę to wiem.
Powiesz, ze np wegiel też będzie drozał. OK. Że syf przy paleniu. OK. Ale pamiętaj o jednym. Mając piec z tradycyjnym rusztem masz bardzo szeroki wybór paliwa będącego żródłem ciepła. Brak Ci kasy, mozesz w nim spalić nawet stare trampki. Brak Ci kasy przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym - rozpalasz ognisko w salonie. Wybrałes pewne rozwiązanie. Ok, Twój wybór. Ale nie staraj się nikogo na siłe przekonywać, że Twój wybór jest JEDYNY SŁUSZNY.

----------


## lelelek

Pionoan masz racje, ze starymi trampkami nikt nie wygra :smile:

----------


## bitter

> bitter, wszystko ładnie pięknie, z jednym malutkim wyjątkiem. Ogrzewając chatę prądem skazujesz sie na korzystanie z JEDNEGO żródła ciepła. .


No właśnie ja się nie skazuję bo wybrałem według mnie wariant bardzo bezpieczny ale droższy, przy czym stosunek ceny do elastyczności jaką uzyskuję wydaje mi się opłacalny. Mowa oczywiście o podłogówce wodnej w całym domu z grubą wylewką dającą akumulację. Do tego zamontuję piec elektryczny najdroższy jaki jest Kospela kosztuje 3500 cena katalogowa. Jeżeli okaże się, że prąd wyszedł drogo mogę w każdej wziąć pompę ciepła jako wspomaganie ale nie sądzę abym musiał. Do tego będę miał również kominek ale powietrzny. To taki bardziej kaprys bo lubię jak zimą pali się w kominku. Jednakże to też będzie źródło ciepła jakby co bardzo awaryjne i działające niezależnie od prądu. Jak wichura znów pozrywa w Szczecinie linie energetyczne i przez tydzień nie będzie prądu to Ty swoje trampki spalisz w salonie w grillu bo pompa w piecu na groszek nie będzie chodzić a ja przeniosę się na tydzień do salonu i będę spał na skórze niedźwiedzia pod kominkiem, pił wino i opowiadał wnukom o starych czasach przy skwierczących trampkach (jak doczekam wnuków)  :wink: 

Jeżeli ktoś boi się prądu (a moim zdaniem to najekonomiczniejsze rozwiązanie) to proponuję taki wariant, który umożliwi zawsze "odwrót".
Podłogówka wodna z akumulacją + piec elektryczny w pom. gosp. + jakiś tani komin albo przynajmniej fundament pod niego żeby potem demolki całkowitej nie robić. Dzięki temu masz absolutną pewność, że jak zdrożeje prąd to kupisz sobie piec na ekogroszek i będziesz tym syfem palił  :wink: 

Choć jak dla mnie to absolutna przesada ale jak się ktoś boi to i tak lepsze rozwiązanie niż cienkie ocieplenie + ekogroszek od razu.

Podkreślam, że mówimy o małych dobrze ocieplonych domach.

----------


## eniu

Wmnich,

pozwolisz ,że skorzystam z Twojego "konspektu"  :smile:  :

"Troche nie do kona tak z tym kominem :
1. Komin zawsze mozesz wybudowac na zewnatrz i wtedy nie rozwalasz nic.
2. Pod komin trzeba fundament wiec to takze dodatkowy koszt poza systemem
3. Koszt wymurowania - material materialem, ale ktos musi ten komin postawic i tanie to nie jest - znikad sie nie bierze kwota ponad 3 tys zl za komin."


Ad 1. Słuszne założenie , mające  minusy - oszpecisz dom (niektórym
to "nie wisi"). Komin wyprowadzisz w punkcie najdalszym od kalenicy,
co oprócz konieczności wystawienia wysoko kikuta ponad krawędź , bywa
przyczyną kłopotów z ciągiem . Generalnie jednak , jest to jakieś wyjście.

Ad2. 200,- zł (?)

Ad3. Ja pisałem nie o kompletnym kominie . Koszty postawienia szybu z 
pustaków systemowych , to ca. połowa kwoty podanej przez Ciebie.
Fundament 200,- , pustaki 600,- postawienie 300-500,-, siatka klej 
zamiast tynku 200,- opierzenie + blacha zaślepiająca komin tymczasowo 200,-.

Wartość kwot uzyskałem od zaprzyjaźnionego murarza. Duża firma
weźmie więcej, sam zrobisz całość za 1000,-

----------


## pionan

Małe sprostowanie, z dwóch kominów zrezygnowałeś Ty, Bitter z jednego, bo przeciez napisał, że ma kominek. 
Po drugie, koszty ogrzewania, to suma kosztów instalacji i ceny energii wykorzystywanej podzielona przez ilosć lat użytkowania. Pewnie, że każda instalacja będzie droższa od elektrycznej. Z tym nie dyskutuję. Ale koszt jej użytkowania?? Tutaj już można się zastanawiać, szczególnie w perspektywie uwolnienia cen energii elektrycznej dla gospodarst domowych.
Wątek o domu za 200k zł ok. W domu mam wszyskie instalacje, razem z CO - podłogówka w całej chacie. Kocioł z podajnikiem na miał i ekogroch + ruszt tradycyjny, firmy Heiztechnik. Kominek z DGP. Tynki zrobione. Zostało wykonac wylewki, kafle w łazienkach, podłogi, malowanie i drzwi wewnętrzne. Koszt do tej pory 170k zł. Na upartego 30k zł mogłoby wystarczyć, żeby chałupę skończyć i zamieszkać.

----------


## karlow242

witam! a wracając do wątku domu za 200 000 zł. czy jest na forum ktoś kto budował, buduje lub zamierza budować wg. projektu Z 136 (studio Z500). czy koszty realizacji takiego projektu jakie podaje projektant są zbliżone do rzeczywistych czy też mocno zawyżone/zaniżone - wiadomo że dużo zależy od tego w jakim rejonie naszego pięknego kraju budujemy bo różne są koszty robocizny i materiałów (ja akurat jestem z okolic Torunia). z gróry dziękuje z

----------


## karlow242

ciąg dalszy postu :smile:  ...z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi, zwłaszcza jeśli będą oparte na własnych doświadczeniach :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Andrzej.K

Generalnie dom za 200 tyś  sądze że da sie postawić ale   dodatkowym kosztem będą  
Działka
Media
Geodeta
Papierkologia
Projekt i jego adaptacja.
Na sam budynek 200-250 tyś powinno starczyć bez złotych klamek . Na dosyć standartowym wykończeniu i oczywiście w projekcie leży duza waga ile będzie kosztował dom. Na skośny dach i jego okna wydamy owiele więcej kasiory. Jak woda idzie po domu i takie tam. Ja bym proponował kostke gierkowską. Z płaskim dachem . Sam taka będę miał.

----------


## Zielony ogród

wiele osób pisze o uwolnieniu cen prądu - że podrożeje. jeżeli prąd podrożeje, to podrożeje wszystko, dokładnie wszystko,łącznie z gazem, węglem i drewnem. niestety nasz klimat drogo nas kosztuje i nie ma na to rady. W małym ocieplonym domu różnice nie sa na tyle duże, by warto było przeinwestowywać instalacje grzewczą, tym bardziej, jeżeli wydajemy drogie pieniądze z kredytu.
a jak będzie bieda - to i koza w salonie wystarczy; ogrzewanie gazowe czy olejowe to też uzależnienie, chyba jeszcze gorsze niz prąd, bo są to źródła energii nieodnawialne; tymczasem w mojej okolicy powstało ostatnio chyba z pięć farm wiatrowych i prąd robi sie coraz bardziej ekologiczny.

----------


## Aleksandryta

Dokładnie wszystko podrożeje, tak jak pisze Zielony ogród. Najbardziej węgiel i weglopochodne, bo kończy się Polsce moratorium na zanieczyszczanie środowiska.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> b......... Ale pamiętaj o jednym. Mając piec z tradycyjnym rusztem masz bardzo szeroki wybór paliwa będącego żródłem ciepła. Brak Ci kasy, mozesz w nim spalić nawet stare trampki. Brak Ci kasy przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym - rozpalasz ognisko w salonie. Wybrałes pewne rozwiązanie. Ok, Twój wybór. Ale nie staraj się nikogo na siłe przekonywać, że Twój wybór jest JEDYNY SŁUSZNY.


jeżeli zabraknie kasy, to i trampki na długo nie wystarczą. jak nie ma kasy, to trzeba marznąć, takie życie.

----------


## jasiek71

powiedzcie mi dlaczego jak się wspomnie gdziekolwiek o prądzie to od razu zaczyna się droga przez mękę..., wszyscy reagują tak jak by to oni mieli płacić za to ogrzewanie :wink:

----------


## weronikka1

> powiedzcie mi dlaczego jak się wspomnie gdziekolwiek o prądzie to od razu zaczyna się droga przez mękę..., wszyscy reagują tak jak by to oni mieli płacić za to ogrzewanie


 U mnie to samo, jak przez ostatnie parę dni wspominam, że się zastanawiamy nad takim ogrzewaniem....I ciągle ten mętlik w głowie...Dobrze, że mamy całą zimę przed sobą na przemyślenia :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Wątek o domu za 200k zł ok. W domu mam wszyskie instalacje, razem z CO - podłogówka w całej chacie. Kocioł z podajnikiem na miał i ekogroch + ruszt tradycyjny, firmy Heiztechnik. Kominek z DGP. Tynki zrobione. Zostało wykonac wylewki, kafle w łazienkach, podłogi, malowanie i drzwi wewnętrzne. Koszt do tej pory 170k zł. Na upartego 30k zł mogłoby wystarczyć, żeby chałupę skończyć i zamieszkać.


Jesli za stan nie do konca deweloperski dales 170 tys. to sugerowanie, ze za kolejne 30 jakims cudem udaloby sie zmiescic w 200 tys to troche nieodpowiedzialne z Twojej strony. No chyba, ze w domu nie bedziesz mial AGD, mebli, oswietlenia i jeszcze kilkunastu roznych niezbednych rzeczy (chyba, ze to juz masz, to napisz co masz jeszcze zrobienia, moze te szacunki beda bardziej wiarygodne).

Co do grzania pradem, to ma tez taka jedna mala zalete, iz jego ewentualna awaryjnosc bije na glowe pozostale instalacje.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zielony ogród

> powiedzcie mi dlaczego jak się wspomnie gdziekolwiek o prądzie to od razu zaczyna się droga przez mękę..., wszyscy reagują tak jak by to oni mieli płacić za to ogrzewanie


a po co sie tłumaczyć - u nas wszyscy głowami kiwali nad nasza nieodpowiedzialnością, a my nic, najwyzej odpowiadalismy, że ktos musi te biedne elektrownie utrzymywać..
teraz też pytają ze współczuciem w głosie -  "i co, rachunki wysokie?"; a my: "tak, wysokie, za zimę 2011 ogrzewanie wyszło ponad 1200 zł, ale dalismy radę"

----------


## jasiek71

najciekawsze w tym wszystkim jest to, że na taki system ogrzewania decydują sie ludzie którzy nie mają nadmiaru kasy :wink: 
więc chyba "postradali zmysły" :smile: , budujemy domy w cenie mieszkań w bloku, opłaty mamy na tym samym poziomie...
powiedzcie gdzie jest to DROGO na utrzymanie domu, pomijam fakt że tym sposobem często da się obyć bez kredytu :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

moje amatorskie wyliczenia porównawcze na 20 lat (poczynione 2 lata temu)

PRĄD	- inwestycja na kredyt
pierwsze 10 lat:
kable grzewcze plus sterowniki (INTO) z robocizną	 3 600,00 zł 
2 grzejniki akumulacyjne statyczne do sypialni	            2 000,00 zł 
drabinka do łazienki	                                        300,00 zł 
bojler elektryczny 80l	                                         600,00 zł 
ewentualne odsetki od kredytu na inwestycję (10 lat 5%)	 3 250,00 zł 
rachunki za ogrzewanie i ciepłą wodę - prąd - 10 lat 	 20 000,00 zł 
*suma wydatków po 10 latach	                     29 750,00 zł* 
nastepne 10 lat
naprawa instalacji po 10 latach, np.. Nowy bojler	 600,00 zł 
odsetki od kredytu na inwestycję (kolejne 10 lat 5%)	 3 250,00 zł 
rachunki za ogrzewanie i ciepłą wodę - prąd - 10 lat 	 20 000,00 zł 
*suma wydatków po 20 latach	                       53 600,00 zł* 


EKOGROSZEK z kredytem

komin	                                                                       3 000,00 zł 
piec (np.Zebiec zestaw mini z zasobnikiem)	                    6 500,00 zł 
ogrzewanie podłogowe wodne z robocizną(80zł/m2)	       7 680,00 zł 
dodatkowe 6m2 powierzchni na kotłownię (liczę 2tys/m2)	     12 000,00 zł 
ewentualne odsetki od kredytu na inwestycję (10 lat 5%)	     14 590,00 zł 
rachunki za ekogroszek - 10 lat (800 zł rocznie to i tak zaniżone)	 8 000,00 zł 
*suma wydatków po 10 latach	                                   51 770,00 zł* 
naprawa instalacji po 10 latach, np.nowy piec?                          4 000,00 zł 
odsetki od kredytu na inwestycję (kolejne 10 lat 5%)	               14 590,00 zł 
rachunki za ekogroszek - 10 lat 	                                        8 000,00 zł 
*suma wydatków po 20 latach	                                        78 360,00 zł* 

liczyłam to także bez kredytu

ktoś może mi zarzucić, że liczę powierzchnie pod kotłownię. no niestety, mój dom jest tak mały, że ie ma miejsca na kotłownię, musiałabym go powiekszyć co najmniej o 6m2. a każdy metr kosztuje 2 000, i tego nie da sie przeskoczyć.

----------


## weronikka1

*Zielony ogród* Jaki metraż ma pomieszczenie, w którym macie bojler, piecyk i wszystkie instalacje? Masz może jakieś foto?

----------


## Zielony ogród

bojler wisi nad pralka w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym (pomieszczenie jak w projekcie, bez  zmian, cos koło 4-5m2). postaram sie troche posprzatać i zrobić zdjęcie. poza tym sa tylko 4 sterowniki na ścianach (jeden widać np. na zdjęciu wiatrołapu)


 w sypialniach (dwie po 12 m2) mamy drewniane podłogi i nie chcielismy tam podłogówki, więc w goscinnej jest grzejnik promiennikowy bardzo płąski, a drugiej piecyk akumulacyjny wielkości zwykłego kaloryfera (pod oknem). ogrzewanie elektryczne kablowe nie zajmuje żadnego miejsca.

----------


## Zielony ogród

tak patrze na to zdjęcie i ten sterowniczek chybo krzywo wisi....

----------


## Andrzej.K

> moje amatorskie wyliczenia porównawcze na 20 lat (poczynione 2 lata temu)
> 
> PRĄD	- inwestycja na kredyt
> pierwsze 10 lat:
> kable grzewcze plus sterowniki (INTO) z robocizną	 3 600,00 zł 
> 2 grzejniki akumulacyjne statyczne do sypialni	            2 000,00 zł 
> drabinka do łazienki	                                        300,00 zł 
> bojler elektryczny 80l	                                         600,00 zł 
> ewentualne odsetki od kredytu na inwestycję (10 lat 5%)	 3 250,00 zł 
> ...


Mozna prościej policzyć 
Koszt ogrzewania gazem lub prądem. 
2 taryfa koszt 1 kwh to 26 gr brutto ze wszystkimi opłatami Wielkopolska
Koszt 1 m3 gazu 2,3 zł czyli jakies 24 gr  za 1 kwh
Przy załozeniu że dom potrzebuje 100 kwh/m2/rok. I mamy do ogrzania 100 m2
Czyli pradem na 2 taryfie przepłacimy 200 zł rocznie zakładając koszt komina pieca gazowego i podłącza gazu do domu ok 20 tyś mozna powiedziec że za prąd bedziemy przepłacac po 100 latach. ha a teraz ile ten piec gazowy wytrzyma. I jego wydajność podobno spada z czasem użytkowania. 
No i jeszcze trzeba by  było pomyślec nad kalorycznościa . Prąd to prad i zawsze mamy tyle mocy ile faktycznie zuzywamy. A i jeszcze np do gazu trzeba doliczyc abonament w prądzie wynosi 6,5 zł miesięcznie w gazie zima jest mniejszy 5 zł mies lecz latem przy małym złuzyciu  rośnie tak zwana opłata przejściowa do 100 zł mies. I utrzymuje się przez ok 5 mieś. Jezeli dokładniej policzyć może się okazać że nigdy nie będziemy przepłacać za prąd.  I do tego prad zazwyczaj drozeje ostatni  bo zalezny jest od cen wegla głównie krajowego. 
Niewiem dlaczego ktos uważa ze uwolnienie rynku energetycznego ma spowodowac wzrost cen. Raczej powinien spowodowac jego obnizke ale jak narazie takiego wolnego rynku w Polsce nie widać

----------


## weronikka1

Czy grzejecie lub planujecie grzać we wszystkich pomieszczeniach znajdujących się w domu? Pytam, ponieważ po odjęciu wiatrołapu, pomieszczenia gospodarczego, spiżarki i jednej sypialni (sypialnie gościnna, więc jeżeli nie będzie gości to raczej nie ma potrzeby grzania) wychodzi mi tylko 83m2 do ogrzania.

----------


## weronikka1

Ja też będę wszędzie zakładać ogrzewanie (no oprócz spiżarki), tylko zastanawiałam się właśnie nad pomieszczeniami, które w sumie nie muszą być ogrzewane tak często jak sypialnie czy też salon. Zastanawiam się też nad tym, czy drogie są takie komputerki by ustawiać godziny grzania. Bo wiadomo salon w nocy nie musi być ogrzewany, ale fajnie by było móc nastawić ogrzewanie by zaczęło grzać choć 30min zanim się wstanie. Tak samo nasza sypialnia w ciągu dnia również nie musi być grzana...No i to takie rozmyślenia :big tongue:

----------


## Aleksandryta

> tak patrze na to zdjęcie i ten sterowniczek chybo krzywo wisi....


Eeee tam, pewnie masz astygmatyzm  :smile:  Ja mam i jak założyłam okulary od razu wyprostowało się  :wink:

----------


## pionan

> Jesli za stan nie do konca deweloperski dales 170 tys. to sugerowanie, ze za kolejne 30 jakims cudem udaloby sie zmiescic w 200 tys to troche nieodpowiedzialne z Twojej strony. No chyba, ze w domu nie bedziesz mial AGD, mebli, oswietlenia i jeszcze kilkunastu roznych niezbednych rzeczy (chyba, ze to juz masz, to napisz co masz jeszcze zrobienia, moze te szacunki beda bardziej wiarygodne).
> Pozdrawiam


ale ja wcale nie mam zamiaru wprowadzac się do chaty za 200k zł, choć bardzo bym chciał  :smile: 
cześć wyposażenia mamy z mieszkania, trochę rzeczy do dokupienia. 300k zł to nasz budżet i raczej w nim się zamkniemy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ja też będę wszędzie zakładać ogrzewanie (no oprócz spiżarki), tylko zastanawiałam się właśnie nad pomieszczeniami, które w sumie nie muszą być ogrzewane tak często jak sypialnie czy też salon. Zastanawiam się też nad tym, czy drogie są takie komputerki by ustawiać godziny grzania. Bo wiadomo salon w nocy nie musi być ogrzewany, ale fajnie by było móc nastawić ogrzewanie by zaczęło grzać choć 30min zanim się wstanie. Tak samo nasza sypialnia w ciągu dnia również nie musi być grzana...No i to takie rozmyślenia


 te "komputerki" (4 szt.) razem z kablami na 70 m2 kosztowały niecałe 2 tys. one sa konieczne, bo taka podłogę włącza sie tylko na kilka godzin dziennie i to tylko w II taryfie (godz. 22-6 i 13-15 plus całe weekendy i święta - tak ma ENERGA). Na czas obowiązywania I taryfy ciepło gromadzi się w podłodze, czyli w betonie, dlatego wazna jest grubość wylewki betonowej i izolacja pod tą wylewką.

----------


## eniu

> tak patrze na to zdjęcie i ten sterowniczek chybo krzywo wisi....




czasem dobrze jest na forum swoją chatkę zweryfikować ... :big grin:

----------


## jasiek71

> Ja też będę wszędzie zakładać ogrzewanie (no oprócz spiżarki), tylko zastanawiałam się właśnie nad pomieszczeniami, które w sumie nie muszą być ogrzewane tak często jak sypialnie czy też salon. Zastanawiam się też nad tym, czy drogie są takie komputerki by ustawiać godziny grzania. Bo wiadomo salon w nocy nie musi być ogrzewany, ale fajnie by było móc nastawić ogrzewanie by zaczęło grzać choć 30min zanim się wstanie. Tak samo nasza sypialnia w ciągu dnia również nie musi być grzana...No i to takie rozmyślenia


ja u siebie mam siedem sterowników, wszystkie razem kosztowały 1050zł
ogrzewanie podłogowe trochę inaczej działa, w nocy ładujesz nadmiar energii która wystarcza na dzień
nic nie zyskasz jak będziesz huśtać temperaturą no poza tym że zaczniesz częściowo grzać w drogiej taryfie :wink:

----------


## weronikka1

Czy ma ktoś u siebie w domu płytę indukcyjną?  Pytam się ponieważ zastanawiamy się nad zrezygnowaniem z przyłącza gazowego i nie jestem przekonana do tej płyty. Obecnie mam kuchenkę elektryczną i jestem bardzo niezadowolona i jestem ciekawa czy płyta indukcyjna szybciej się nagrzewa i czy szybciej się ochładza.

----------


## robdk

Płyta indukcyjna "pieronem" grzeje i ma temperaturę taką jak garnek. Obecnie wszystkie płyty posiadają tzw. wskaźnik ciepła resztkowego który pokazuje czy jest nagrzane pole. Ogólnie płyta się nagrzewa od garnka a nie garnek od płyty. Zupełnie inna zasada działania.

----------


## DEZET

> W kwestii komina. 
> ...
> Może rozważ fakt , że pustaki keramzytowe z kominów systemowych (jakiegokolwiek
> systemu), to kosz poniżej 100 zł za mb. Stawiając taki szyb w domu , możesz go zaślepić
> i otworzyć jak zajdzie potrzeba lub zapomnieć , odżałowując parę stówek. Rury
> do środka (stalowe lub ceramiczne) można kupić i włożyć , jak zajdzie taka potrzeba...


Stalową rurę można bez problemu wpuścić w komin w razie potrzeby.
Nie chciałbym wkładać rur ceramicznych do komina:
- raz - ciężkie- nie wiem czy miałeś w rękach taki 0,5-metrowy kawałek?
-dwa - jak je w środku skleisz kitem żaroodpornym i wyrównasz spoinę?

----------


## eniu

> Stalową rurę można bez problemu wpuścić w komin w razie potrzeby.
> Nie chciałbym wkładać rur ceramicznych do komina:
> - raz - ciężkie- nie wiem czy miałeś w rękach taki 0,5-metrowy kawałek?
> -dwa - jak je w środku skleisz kitem żaroodpornym i wyrównasz spoinę?



Opisałem to jakieś dwa - trzy dni temu w którymś z wątków kominowych .
Rury 0,5 m to rzadkość (i gorsze) . Te lepsze mają 33 cm .

Ludzie niedługo wylądują na Marsie , rury to igraszka...

----------


## eniu

nawet mi się udało znaleźć...


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zystka./page28


# 558

----------


## DEZET

> A i jeszcze np do gazu trzeba doliczyc abonament w prądzie wynosi 6,5 zł miesięcznie w gazie zima jest mniejszy 5 zł mies lecz latem przy małym złuzyciu  rośnie tak zwana opłata przejściowa do 100 zł mies. I utrzymuje się przez ok 5 mieś.


Jakieś Kolego farmazony piszesz, albo gaz - Bóg wie skąd masz.
Moje roczne rozliczenie- lipiec 2010- lipiec 2011:
 Taryfa gazowa Z-2 - opłaty abonamentowa+usługa dystrybucji razem 160,06zł. 
Reszta opłaty za gaz to koszt zużytego gazu- 2020m3.

Wg Twoich informacji tylko za powyższe opłaty powinienem zapłacić 535zł  :big tongue:

----------


## eniu

> Jakieś Kolego farmazony piszesz, albo gaz - Bóg wie skąd masz.
> Moje roczne rozliczenie- lipiec 2010- lipiec 2011:
>  Taryfa gazowa Z-2 - opłaty abonamentowa+usługa dystrybucji razem 160,06zł. 
> Reszta opłaty za gaz to koszt zużytego gazu- 2020m3.
> 
> Wg Twoich informacji tylko za powyższe opłaty powinienem zapłacić 535zł



Może z łupków ciągnie . Nowość , to drogie  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

> Opisałem to jakieś dwa - trzy dni temu w którymś z wątków kominowych .
> Rury 0,5 m to rzadkość (i gorsze) . Te lepsze mają 33 cm .
> 
> Ludzie niedługo wylądują na Marsie , rury to igraszka...


Spryciarze zrobią wszystko . Można opuszczać na pasach ( 3 ) .
Pasy na zewnątrz , rury w środku między nimi. Ktoś z doświadczeniem
mile widziany. Po zjechaniu na dół , pasy odhaczasz i wyciągasz w dół.
Z wełny należy zrezygnować , ale jej brak w środku budynku nie jest
problemem. Jako dystans między pustakiem a rurą użyłbym blaszek
ze stali nierdzewnej - po 3 na rurę - odpowiednio uformowanych i 
wklejanych pomiędzy kolejne rury szamotowe (blacha 0,3 -0,5 mm,
nie grubsza)                         

Czy robiłeś to, czy tylko taka analogia do wkładania rur stalowych??

----------


## DEZET

No i co ze spoiną/klejeniem elementów?

----------


## eniu

> No i co ze spoiną/klejeniem elementów?


Dwa razy mi się zdarzyło ( w c. 30 lat !) , bo to naprawdę ekstremalne przypadki.
Kleisz i opuszczasz. Ważne żeby zrobić to szybko i sprawnie , póki kit jest elastyczny
 na całej długości komina , wówczas szarpnięcia , i chybotanie , nie jest problemem.
Dwóch zgranych ze sobą ludków do tego potrzeba ...

----------


## lili07

Witam!

Widać,że temat ogrzewania pociągniety został,więc wychylam się ze swoim wariantem czyli gazem. Temat przed podjęciem takiej decyzji był mocno omawiany, a nawet przebadany u aktualnych posiadaczy takiego ogrzewania. Oczywiście braliśmy pod uwagę, powierzchnię, ocieplenie, rodzaj pieca itp. itd. Wygoda użytkowania, koszty do przęłknięcia, więc stąd taki wybór.

P.S.
Przypomina mi się dyskusja na temat naszego domku i jego położenia. Chodzi o fakt ,że ktoś zarzucił nam front bez okien na południu, a okna na północnej stronie.
Więc bięgnę zdementować te plotki jest odwrotnie, czyli front na północy. A na deser nasz domek za 200tyśpln.{ jeszcze się kończy}

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

Ale na okna już Wam nie starczyło ;)

----------


## DEZET

> Ale na okna już Wam nie starczyło


Hehe, pojechałeś po bandzie... choć faktycznie ktoś nie czytający dziennika lili07 może tak pomyśleć.

----------


## bitter

Życzę szczęśliwego mieszkania ale jak na razie wygląda koszmarnie  :wink:

----------


## RadziejS

> Jakieś Kolego farmazony piszesz, albo gaz - Bóg wie skąd masz.
> Moje roczne rozliczenie- lipiec 2010- lipiec 2011:
>  Taryfa gazowa Z-2 - opłaty abonamentowa+usługa dystrybucji razem 160,06zł. 
> Reszta opłaty za gaz to koszt zużytego gazu- 2020m3.
> 
> Wg Twoich informacji tylko za powyższe opłaty powinienem zapłacić 535zł


No niestety u mnie jest mniej ciekawie - nie ma przed sobą rachunków, ale ok 70 zł MIESIĘCZNIE to opłaty nie związane z gazem jako takim, tylko typowo abonamentowe. Dla przykładu, w miesiące letnie rachunek za 2 miesiące to 200-220 zł, przy czym koszt samego gazu to ok 50 zł.

----------


## DEZET

> No niestety u mnie jest mniej ciekawie - nie ma przed sobą rachunków, ale ok 70 zł MIESIĘCZNIE to opłaty nie związane z gazem jako takim, tylko typowo abonamentowe. Dla przykładu, w miesiące letnie rachunek za 2 miesiące to 200-220 zł, przy czym koszt samego gazu to ok 50 zł.


Kurczę, tylko współczuć. To w jakim rejonie tak kroją ?

----------


## brodkins

.

----------


## Aleksandryta

> .


Nie martw sie *brodkins.* U mnie jest mąż i 3 synów. Więc może spotkasz się z moim mężem i pogadacie naukowo nt. Jak trafić w 10-tkę?  :wink:

----------


## ironek

> .



Jako, ze wszystko zostało powiedziane w tym temacie, *brodkins* oficjalnie go zamknął.   :bye:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

Czyli nie będzie już domów za 200tys. :jaw drop:  :eek:

----------


## ojojoj

> Czyli nie będzie już domów za 200tys.


ja zamierzam zbudować za 199,99tys.  :Lol:

----------


## DEZET

> ja zamierzam zbudować za 199,99tys.


No to powodzenia. A jak przekroczysz budżet stawiasz flaszkę  :Smile:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> A jak przekroczysz budżet stawiasz flaszkę :-)


Jak postawi flaszkę, przekroczy budżet.

----------


## eniu

Na prawdę koniec ! Wiecha ...Wszyscy piją... :big grin:

----------


## TOMI1975

Może przyda się komuś w dyskusji informacja o kosztach budowy małego, prostego domu, niekoniecznie poniżej 200 tys. ale generalnie raczej tańszego niz droższego. Projektuję teraz dla siebie dom o pow. netto 130 mkw, liczonej po obwodzie ścian wewn.  bez względu na funkcje pom. i skosy. Bez garażu, dach dwuspadowy o kącie 45 wykończony blacha na rąbek (panele), pełne deskowanie, strop monolityczny, żadnych balkoników, okna pcv, wentylacja grawitacyjna, kociol kondensacyjny viessman z zasobnikiem 150 l, ściany z BK24 + 15 cm styro. Warunki gruntowe przyzwoite, niski poziom wód gruntowych. Oferta przygotowana przez niezłą firmę na stan deweloperski bez przyłączy i ogrodzenia to na dziś 290 tys. +8%vat.  Jest to pierwsze podejście do tego oferenta i oczywiście będa nastepne w celu jak nietrudno się domyślic  wypracowania korzystniejszej ceny. Założenie generalnie jest takie, że chcę zlecić budowę i ograniczyć się tylko do sensownego nadzoru oraz egzekwowania zapisów projektu wykonawczego i specyfikacji, którą przygotuję, i która będzie załącznikiem do umowy. Powiat warszawski-zach.
pozdro,
Tom

----------


## DEZET

290tys netto - stan deweloperski, czyli białe ściany i pustka  :ohmy: . Wykończeniówka ile wyniesie? 50tys.?
Przestaje to być już na wstępie tani dom, o jakim tu piszemy. 

Czemu chcesz blachę na dachu w rąbek? Na pewno to podraża, chyba , że jest to jakiś gotowy system.

----------


## fenix2

> Może przyda się komuś w dyskusji informacja o kosztach budowy małego, prostego domu, niekoniecznie poniżej 200 tys. ale generalnie raczej tańszego niz droższego. Projektuję teraz dla siebie dom o pow. netto 130 mkw, liczonej po obwodzie ścian wewn.  bez względu na funkcje pom. i skosy. ...
>  na dziś 290 tys. +8%vat.  
> pozdro,
> Tom


Drogo coś wyjdzie.

----------


## TOMI1975

Zależy mi na blasze na rąbek ze względów estetycznych - to też istotne, mówimy jednak o panelach na rąbek stojący, które są w cenie blachodachówki mniej więcej. Ta wycena oczywiście mnie nie satysfakcjonuje, z drugiej strony nawet nie myślę o takim domu w kategoriach 200 tys. - nie stać mnie na zwalnianie się z pracy żeby samemu pracować na budowie (pomijam jakąś nieskomplikowaną wykończeniówkę). Zobaczę jak będzie kształtować się cena po negocjacjach i wtedy podejmę decyzję czy jednak nie zbudować domu kilkoma ekipami, ma to taki minus, że prawdopodobnie wydłuży całą budowę i ciężko będzie wyegzekwować jakiekolwiek gwarancje od wykonawców. W moim przypadku wydłużanie się budowy to duże straty finansowe, płacę 2000 miesięcznie za wynajem mieszkania, więc może się okazać, że ten droższy wykonawca całości koniec końców będzie zbliżony cenowo do budowania domu metodą zbliżoną do stricte gospodarczej. Po prostu koszt budowy domu kalkuluję uwzględniając coś więcej niż koszt przysłowiowych czterech ścian.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Drogo coś wyjdzie.


No na to wygląda. Będę próbował zbijać cenę ale cudów się nie spodziewam. Zaczynam jednak myśleć o metodzie bardziej gospodarczej....

----------


## domin881

Witam serdecznie :smile:  Ja ze swojego doświadczenia mogę opisać ,że rowniez mamy na budowe domu 200 tys(kredyt) i musi nam wystarczyć(120m2+18m2garaz)rożnica polega na tym że działke juz mielismy a jest to spora juz zaliczka :smile:  ja wszyscy dobrze wiedza. Trzeba jak najwiecej w miare rozsodku oczywiscie własnymi silami a sporo mozna zaoszczedzić :smile:  pozdrawim

----------


## DEZET

> Zależy mi na blasze na rąbek ze względów estetycznych - to też istotne, mówimy jednak o panelach na rąbek stojący, które są w cenie blachodachówki mniej więcej. Ta wycena oczywiście mnie nie satysfakcjonuje, z drugiej strony nawet nie myślę o takim domu w kategoriach 200 tys. - nie stać mnie na zwalnianie się z pracy żeby samemu pracować na budowie (pomijam jakąś nieskomplikowaną wykończeniówkę). Zobaczę jak będzie kształtować się cena po negocjacjach i wtedy podejmę decyzję czy jednak nie zbudować domu kilkoma ekipami, ma to taki minus, że prawdopodobnie wydłuży całą budowę i ciężko będzie wyegzekwować jakiekolwiek gwarancje od wykonawców. W moim przypadku wydłużanie się budowy to duże straty finansowe, płacę 2000 miesięcznie za wynajem mieszkania, więc może się okazać, że ten droższy wykonawca całości koniec końców będzie zbliżony cenowo do budowania domu metodą zbliżoną do stricte gospodarczej. Po prostu koszt budowy domu kalkuluję uwzględniając coś więcej niż koszt przysłowiowych czterech ścian.


W Twoim przypadku uzasadniona jest droższa, ale szybsza budowa- każdy m-c to 2k "w plecy". Tak czy inaczej musisz poświęcić czas na doglądanie firm wykonawczych i bycie nawet kilka godzin na budowie bez zapowiedzi. Negocjuj- może uda się w tej cenie extra dodać jakieś wykończeniówki- instalacje, płytki, panele.. Czy to projekt z poddaszem użytkowym- tak myślę biorąc pod uwagę skos dachu?

----------


## TOMI1975

hej,
tak to poddasze użytkowe. Jeśli zlecę budowę jednej firmie to oczywiście i tak będę na budowie tak często jak to tylko będzie możliwe, czyli pewnie co drugi dzień albo i codziennie - nie mam daleko. Dodatkowo do umowy chcę załączyć projekt de facto wykonawczy ze specyfikacją i kluczowymi detalami. Zobaczę jak wyjdzie kosztorys  zrobiony na bazie szczegółowego budowlanego, bo ten dotychczasowy był tylko na podstawie koncepcji. Widzę parę pozycji w kosztorysie ofertowym do zredukowania lub usunięcia oczywiście w racjonalnym zakresie. Otoczenie i wiata na samochody będzie musiała poczekać, w tej chwili priorytetem jest zbudowanie domu możliwego do zasiedlenia.

----------


## DEZET

> hej,
> tak to poddasze użytkowe. Jeśli zlecę budowę jednej firmie to oczywiście i tak będę na budowie tak często jak to tylko będzie możliwe, czyli pewnie co drugi dzień albo i codziennie - nie mam daleko. Dodatkowo do umowy chcę załączyć projekt de facto wykonawczy ze specyfikacją i kluczowymi detalami. Zobaczę jak wyjdzie kosztorys  zrobiony na bazie szczegółowego budowlanego, bo ten dotychczasowy był tylko na podstawie koncepcji. Widzę parę pozycji w kosztorysie ofertowym do zredukowania lub usunięcia oczywiście w racjonalnym zakresie. Otoczenie i wiata na samochody będzie musiała poczekać, w tej chwili priorytetem jest zbudowanie domu możliwego do zasiedlenia.


Zwróć uwagę na pozycje robocizna i koszty pośrednie i z tego obrywaj ile wlezie :wink:

----------


## TOMI1975

dzięki za radę - skorzystam!

----------


## miloszenko

> No na to wygląda. Będę próbował zbijać cenę ale cudów się nie spodziewam. Zaczynam jednak myśleć o metodzie bardziej gospodarczej....



Generalny wykonawca a metoda gospodarcza przez zlecone ekipy pod konkretne zadanie czasowo nie specjalnie sie roznia. Zaden generalny wykonawca nie wpisze terminow "pod korek" bo zdaje sobie doskonale sprawe, ile sie na budowie moze zdarzyc. Za to zarobi na Tobie przeogromnie. Ci, ktorzy sie tutaj mieszcza w opisywanej kwocie wcale nie musieli wszystkiego robic sami (choc niektorzy robili  :smile:  ), kwestia dobrej organizacji, logistyki, znajomosci tematow budowlanych. Za te pieniadze 290 tys to ja mam dom pod klucz (z meblami, lampkami, itp) z instalacja gazowa, reku, gwc, cieplym kominkiem, elewacja 2x drozsza od standardowej i pare innych gadzetow, ktore nie koniecznie miec trzeba.

Prosze nie myslec, ze przy generalnym wykonawcy to sie zleca i juz sie wszystko samo bedzie dzialo. Czasami jest wrecz gorzej, dochodzi kolejna strona przy ustalaniu szczegolow i czas decyzji zamiast sie skracac to sie wydluza.

Polecam porzadne przeliczenie na podstawie np kilku tutaj podanych dziennikow budowy co i ile kosztuje. Chyba, ze te 2, 3 miesiace szybciej (choc bardzo w to watpie) przy generalnym wykonawcy warte sa przeplacenia grubo ponad 100 tys. zl.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## TOMI1975

> Generalny wykonawca a metoda gospodarcza przez zlecone ekipy pod konkretne zadanie czasowo nie specjalnie sie roznia. Zaden .........
> 
> Pozdrawiam


hej,
dzięki za opinię praktyka. Nie jest tak, że aż palę się do zatrudnienia generalnego wykonawcy, też mam poczucie, że na tak prosty dom jaki zaprojektowałem proponowana cena jest za wysoka, z kolei wstępnie pytałem ekipę od stanu surowego i ich oferta na prawdę nie różniła się zbytnio tej generalnego. Obie firmy sa z polecenia i widziałem ich referencje. Podsumowując, na razie będę sprawdzał na obydwa fronty, jak pisałem nie wykluczam robienia ekipami - może się okazac, że rzeczywiście nawet ponosząc koszty wynajmu taniej będzie zrobić to właśnie w ten sposób. Urwanie stówki jednakowoż nie wydaje mi się realne...Oczywiście nie mam przekonania, że wszystko będzie się robiło samo. Jaki jest koszt jest budowy Twojego domu liczony na mkw pow. netto? Jeśli mogę spytac oczywiście. Swoją drogą bardzo udany projekt, takich domów bardzo brakuje w naszym kraju, prosty i racjonalny ale z pomysłem...

----------


## miloszenko

> Urwanie stówki jednakowoż nie wydaje mi się realne...Oczywiście nie mam przekonania, że wszystko będzie się robiło samo. Jaki jest koszt jest budowy Twojego domu liczony na mkw pow. netto? Jeśli mogę spytac oczywiście. Swoją drogą bardzo udany projekt, takich domów bardzo brakuje w naszym kraju, prosty i racjonalny ale z pomysłem...


Ta stowke to ja moge chetnie urwac, na 3 miesiace rzuce robote i sie poswiece bo wiem, ze by mi sie oplacalo  :smile:  BTW ludzie sie buduja pod klucz w 5 miesiecy co naprawde uwazam, ze jest do osiagniecia.

Ja mam powierzchnie netto (po podlogach jesli dobrze rozumiem) 132 m2. Za to moge w nim pokazac, jak latwo na tak malym domu zejsc z tego co wydalem jakies 70-80 tys.  :smile: , no ale wtedy to bylby juz typowy kurnik z okapami  :big tongue:  a nie stodola  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## TOMI1975

> Ta stowke to ja moge chetnie urwac, na 3 miesiace rzuce robote i sie poswiece bo wiem, ze by mi sie oplacalo  BTW ludzie sie buduja pod klucz w 5 miesiecy co naprawde uwazam, ze jest do osiagniecia.
> 
> Ja mam powierzchnie netto (po podlogach jesli dobrze rozumiem) 132 m2. Za to moge w nim pokazac, jak latwo na tak malym domu zejsc z tego co wydalem jakies 70-80 tys. , no ale wtedy to bylby juz typowy kurnik z okapami  a nie stodola 
> Pozdrawiam


Nie przeczę, że dodałeś mi otuchy  bo w pierwszej chwili trochę te koszty mnie zbiły z tropu - ponowię pytanie jeśli nie masz nic przeciwko: jaki wyszedł koszt mkw pow. netto (liczone po ścianach bez względu na funkcję pom. i skosy)?
Ja jestem fanem stodół różnego rodzaju, moja będzie raczje swobodna interpretacja stodoły ale proporcje się zgadzają , vide załącznik - dom się troche zmienił ale to tylko korekty...

----------


## miloszenko

> Nie przeczę, że dodałeś mi otuchy  bo w pierwszej chwili trochę te koszty mnie zbiły z tropu - ponowię pytanie jeśli nie masz nic przeciwko: jaki wyszedł koszt mkw pow. netto (liczone po ścianach bez względu na funkcję pom. i skosy)?
> Ja jestem fanem stodół różnego rodzaju, moja będzie raczje swobodna interpretacja stodoły ale proporcje się zgadzają , vide załącznik - dom się troche zmienił ale to tylko korekty...


Kwota za caly dom zamknela sie w 300 tys, co na 132 m2. pow uzytkowej daje 2272 zl/m2. (to jest kwota za budynek, nie uwzglednia przylaczy i prac zewnetrzych (ogrod, ogrodzenie, brama, itp ).

Pozdrawiam

Pozdrawiam

----------


## TOMI1975

To bardzo dobra cena biorąc pod uwagę standard Twojego domu. Cena za mkw mojego domu wg. wstępnej oferty sporządzonej przez generalnego na podstawie koncepcji to 2400 ale nie mam "nietypowych" rozwiązań, żadnej rekuperacji, itp...

----------


## Jacekss

koszt za m2 w wys 2 - 2,3 tys jest jak najbardziej realny do uzyskania bez super gimnastyki  :wink:  u mnie wychodzi podobnie

----------


## miloszenko

> To bardzo dobra cena biorąc pod uwagę standard Twojego domu. Cena za mkw mojego domu wg. wstępnej oferty sporządzonej przez generalnego na podstawie koncepcji to 2400 ale nie mam "nietypowych" rozwiązań, żadnej rekuperacji, itp...


Tylko, ze ja napisalem o cenie za metr pod KLUCZ, a stan deweloperski to czesto nie polowa calej kwoty...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## robbo2k

Moim zdaniem za 200tys spokojnie mozna pobudowac dom.  Do wyciecia proponuje na dzien dobry
a) garaz (-10tys)
b) strop czyli dom parterowy bez poddasza (-25-30 tys  brak instalacji na poddasz, okien, lukarn i innych bzdetw)
c) dach dwuspadowy papa/gont z biedronki bryła na planie kwadrat/prostokat (-20tys)

----------


## TOMI1975

> koszt za m2 w wys 2 - 2,3 tys jest jak najbardziej realny do uzyskania bez super gimnastyki  u mnie wychodzi podobnie


Z pewnością tak ale kolega miloszenko ma dom jednak dość nietypowy (w pozytywnym znaczeniu) i nasycony niezłymi materiałami. Rzuciłem kwestię wyceny mojego domu tak żeby wywołac dyskusję co zreszta się udało, daleki jednak jest od zachwytów nad nią, dla mnie tez jest przegrzana.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Tylko, ze ja napisalem o cenie za metr pod KLUCZ, a stan deweloperski to czesto nie polowa calej kwoty...
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Oki, nie wynikało to wprost z wypowiedzi, przynajmniej ja tak tego nie odebrałem. W takim razie jestem jeszcze bardzie zmotywowany do wyciskania dobrej ceny  :smile: 
pozdro,

----------


## dr_au

*TOMI1975* - własnych wydatków ci nie podam, bo ich jeszcze nie mam  :wink:  (nooo... na działkę i mapkę wydałem). Myślę, że warto poczytać:

http://www.sekocenbud.pl/uploads/gra...0luty%2011.pdf

http://www.sekocenbud.pl/uploads/gra...rodki/bco1.pdf

http://www.inzynierbudownictwa.pl/drukuj,4749

Możesz też poszukać na forum. Np. warto odszukać dziennik użytkownika Spirea - bardzo racjonalne podejście do kosztu, stan surowy - generalny wykonawca, reszta systemem kontraktowym. Cena za m2 stanu deweloperskiego (pow. netto, czyli tak jak liczysz) - 1920 zł. Dom wprawdzie znacznie większy, ale też i z różnymi ekstrasami (dobre materiały, okna, konstrukcja stalowa dachu, wentylacja mechaniczna itp.). Bez własnego wkładu pracy, okolice Wrocławia. Cena brutto.

Analizowałem też spisy wydatków znajomych. Np. dom w Krakowie (działka w mieście) o powierzchni po podłodze 295 m2, budowa systemem kontraktowym, bez własnego nakładu pracy, bez ekstrasów (czyli wentylacja grawitacyjna, zwykłe grzejniki, "podstawowa" dachówka ceramiczna), skomplikowana konstrukcja dachu - 1650 zł za m2 powierzchni po podłodze. Koszt trochę obniżony przez to, że część ław i ścian fundamentowych była gotowa (bez izolacji, podsypki, chudziaka itp.). Cena brutto, uwzględniająca zwrot VAT (materiały kupowane we własnym zakresie).

Myślę, że nawet w województwie mazowieckim to, co powyżej 2000 zł/m2 (szczególnie netto) stanu deweloperskiego może być kwalifikowane jako drogo, nawet jeżeli uwzględnić, że im większy dom, tym niższa cena za m2.

----------


## TOMI1975

Dzięki za link. Pełna zgoda, także oczekiwałem ceny max. 2000 za stan deweloperski (mkw pow. netto), stąd moje wątpliwości po otrzymaniu oferty. W 2300 chciałbym się zamknąć już z wykończeniem w średnim standardzie. Pomysl ze zleceniem stanu surowego otwartego jednemu wykonawcy jest sensowny, rozważam także i to.

----------


## dr_au

Spis zidentyfikowanych wad i zalet budowy różnymi wariantami, przy założeniu, że sam nic nie robię, opisałem w  dzienniku - nie będę tu przeklejał i nadwyrężał cierpliwości innych  :wink: . Generalnie wydaje się wariantem najsensowniejszym przy założeniu, że lubisz kontrolować koszty i nie masz za dużo czasu. Ma też i wady (np. konieczność synchronizacji kto kiedy wchodzi).

----------


## TOMI1975

dzięki doktorze  :smile:  - wbiję się w dziennik i wyciągnę lekcje.

----------


## Jacekss

> Oki, nie wynikało to wprost z wypowiedzi, przynajmniej ja tak tego nie odebrałem. W takim razie jestem jeszcze bardzie zmotywowany do wyciskania dobrej ceny 
> pozdro,


no właśnie nie było napisane wprost że to POD KLUCZ. co do ceny to podejrzanie niska wyszła jak za dom całkowicie wykończony  :wink:  pytanie czy było to robione z ekipą czy dużo roboty własnej ?
i jeśli dobrze patrze to nie ma garażu a to też spory wydatek

co do ceny za m2 za stan deweloperski to u nas ostatnio krązą ceny między 2500 do 3000 zł/m2

----------


## miloszenko

> no właśnie nie było napisane wprost że to POD KLUCZ. co do ceny to podejrzanie niska wyszła jak za dom całkowicie wykończony  pytanie czy było to robione z ekipą czy dużo roboty własnej ?
> i jeśli dobrze patrze to nie ma garażu a to też spory wydatek
> 
> co do ceny za m2 za stan deweloperski to u nas ostatnio krązą ceny między 2500 do 3000 zł/m2


Na wiekszosc mam faktury, dokladny kosztorys w excelu, z grubszych rzeczy fundamenty robilem sam i wyciagnalem sciany poddasza, wykonawca stanu surowego opuscil mi 10 tys. Wylewki, tynki, podlogi, lazienki, kuchnia, instalacje, wszystko robili fachowcy z danej dziedziny.

Jesli podana przez Ciebie kwota za stan deweloperski jest w podanych przez CIebie cenach, to najprawdopodobniej stan pod klucz wyszedlby duzo powyzej 4500/m2, co jest jednym wielkim nieporozumieniem. Przy takiej kwocie bank nie udzielilby mi kredytu stwierdzajac, ze dom tyle wart nie jest (miesiac temu robilem operat szacunkowy). 

Poza tym podawanie sredniej ceny za stan dew. tez jest lekkim naciagnieciem. Bo jak mozna usrednic dom, w ktorym grzeje sie pradem z instalacja za 7 tys z domem, gdzie ktos zaplacil za pompe ciepla 70 tys. ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> Na wiekszosc mam faktury, dokladny kosztorys w excelu, z grubszych rzeczy fundamenty robilem sam i wyciagnalem sciany poddasza, wykonawca stanu surowego opuscil mi 10 tys. Wylewki, tynki, podlogi, lazienki, kuchnia, instalacje, wszystko robili fachowcy z danej dziedziny.
> 
> Jesli podana przez Ciebie kwota za stan deweloperski jest w podanych przez CIebie cenach, to najprawdopodobniej stan pod klucz wyszedlby duzo powyzej 4500/m2, co jest jednym wielkim nieporozumieniem. Przy takiej kwocie bank nie udzielilby mi kredytu stwierdzajac, ze dom tyle wart nie jest (miesiac temu robilem operat szacunkowy). 
> Poza tym podawanie sredniej ceny za stan dew. tez jest lekkim naciagnieciem. Bo jak mozna usrednic dom, w ktorym grzeje sie pradem z instalacja za 7 tys z domem, gdzie ktos zaplacil za pompe ciepla 70 tys. ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Zastanawiam się czy stan deweloperski określa też źródło ciepła, jak tu  Kolega pisał przykładowo: prąd lub pompa ciepła. Bo poza tym i drobnymi  różnicami w cenie materiałów koszt powinien być zbliżony, a tu wychodzą  kwoty od 2,5k do 4,5k (te ostatnie występują też w pobliżu mnie ;-( ) Z  tego widać ile firmy potrafią uszczknąć z tego dla siebie.
U mnie metraż całkowity parter- 151m2 (116,5 pow. użytkowa+ garaż i pom  gosp.-35m2;  góra ok.80m2 =231m2 - stan zamknięty wyniósł ok.650/m2.

----------


## karlow242

witam! czy Waszym zdaniem ten projekt ma szansę zmieścić się w magicznej kwocie 200 tyś ?
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Slo...,idp,4932.html
co prawda na stronie MG Projekt podają szacunkowy koszt około 180 tyś ale czy w obecnych warunkach nie jest to kwota zaniżona?...

----------


## DEZET

> witam! czy Waszym zdaniem ten projekt ma szansę zmieścić się w magicznej kwocie 200 tyś ?
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Sloneczny/a,s_pd,idp,4932.html
> co prawda na stronie MG Projekt podają szacunkowy koszt około 180 tyś ale czy w obecnych warunkach nie jest to kwota zaniżona?...


Wg mnie jak najbardziej można się w 200tys. zamknąć w tej budowie. Ktoś go z forumowiczów budował, jeśli mnie pamięć nie myli. Bardzo ładny domek.

----------


## Aleksandryta

> witam! czy Waszym zdaniem ten projekt ma szansę zmieścić się w magicznej kwocie 200 tyś ?
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Slo...,idp,4932.html
> co prawda na stronie MG Projekt podają szacunkowy koszt około 180 tyś ale czy w obecnych warunkach nie jest to kwota zaniżona?...


Tak, pod warunkiem dużego wkładu pracy własnej. Niedaleko mojej budowy gośc postawił dom za 180 tys. podobny dom, ale prawie wszystko robił sam (oprócz fundamentów, dachu i stropu). Dom z BK.

----------


## TOMI1975

> ....Bo poza tym i drobnymi  różnicami w cenie materiałów koszt powinien być zbliżony, a tu wychodzą  kwoty od 2,5k do 4,5k (te ostatnie występują też w pobliżu mnie ;-( ) Z  tego widać ile firmy potrafią uszczknąć z tego dla siebie.
> U mnie metraż całkowity parter- 151m2 (116,5 pow. użytkowa+ garaż i pom  gosp.-35m2;  góra ok.80m2 =231m2 - stan zamknięty wyniósł ok.650/m2.


Górnej granicy ceny za mkw nie ma   :smile:   , dlatego sensowny wydaje się ten wątek gdzie ludzie ścigają się o dolna granicę widełek kosztowych i opisuja sposób w jaki to robią. W miarę racjonalna kwota za stan deweloperski przy wykonawstwie różnymi ekipami to na Mazowszu i bez intensywnego wkładu pracy własnej od 1700-2000, przy założeniu, że robimy prosty, nie przekombinowany dom. Tak ogólnie wynikałoby z rozeznania, które robię od jakiegoś czasu.

----------


## DEZET

> Górnej granicy ceny za mkw nie ma    , dlatego sensowny wydaje się ten wątek gdzie ludzie ścigają się o dolna granicę widełek kosztowych i opisuja sposób w jaki to robią. W miarę racjonalna kwota za stan deweloperski przy wykonawstwie różnymi ekipami to na Mazowszu i bez intensywnego wkładu pracy własnej od 1700-2000, przy założeniu, że robimy prosty, nie przekombinowany dom. Tak ogólnie wynikałoby z rozeznania, które robię od jakiegoś czasu.


 Bynajmniej nie chodziło mi o negowanie potrzeby tego tematu, ale o wskazanie, że ceny są różne, niektóre brane z kosmosu. Nam budującym, w większości zależy na jak najniższym koszcie (nie popadając w skrajność), szczególnie przy znaczącym udziale kredytu w budowie. 
Cały czas piszesz o stanie deweloperskim, a wykończenia będziesz robił sam? Jeśli nie, też za to trzeba zapłacić i koszt rośnie.
Do tego koszt ogrodzenia, jakiejś bramy- jeśli miałbym zaczynać , to najpierw od ogrodzenia działki- zresztą tak się robi i też najpierw zrobiłem z siatki  ogrodzenie.

----------


## miloszenko

> Do tego koszt ogrodzenia, jakiejś bramy- jeśli miałbym zaczynać , to najpierw od ogrodzenia działki- zresztą tak się robi i też najpierw zrobiłem z siatki  ogrodzenie.


Ogrodzenie i zabezpieczenie terenu budowy to obowiazek opisany szczegolowo w pozwoleniu na budowe  :smile:  Poza tym koszt pozniejszego docelowego ogrodzenia, bramy, uksztaltowanie terenu, jakas zielen i tp to czesto kwota ponad 20-30 tys. zl (zalezy od dzialki i zasobnosci portfela inwestora).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## michal0712

> witam! czy Waszym zdaniem ten projekt ma szansę zmieścić się w magicznej kwocie 200 tyś ?
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Slo...,idp,4932.html
> co prawda na stronie MG Projekt podają szacunkowy koszt około 180 tyś ale czy w obecnych warunkach nie jest to kwota zaniżona?...


 my właśnie jesteśmy na etapie wykańczania Promyka (też z MgProjekt) http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/promyk/ oba domki są do siebie podobne, więc z całym przekonaniem mogę powiedzieć, że da się wybudować domek o który pytasz w tej magicznej kwocie - ALE nie obejdzie się bez dużego nakładu pracy własnej - już od momentu poszukiwania solidnych, ale nie za drogich ekip (najlepiej z polecenia), poszukiwania promocji na materiały budowlane, negocjowania cen na składach budowlanych, a także dużego zaangażowania w prace (my robimy np. całą wykończeniówkę sami typu sufity, płytki, panele, malowanie itp). W razie pytań chętnie pomogę. Powodzenia w budowie.

----------


## miloszk

> Tak, pod warunkiem dużego wkładu pracy własnej. Niedaleko mojej budowy gośc postawił dom za 180 tys. podobny dom, ale prawie wszystko robił sam (oprócz fundamentów, dachu i stropu). Dom z BK.


Ja mam zamiar za 200 wprowadzić się na dół do takiego domku: 
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...liwka/182/opis

----------


## DEZET

Jeśli chcecie zaczynać budowę na wiosnę dobrze  jest zaopatrzyć się w matariały w zimie, kiedy są tańsze i producenci robią promocje na materiały.

----------


## DEZET

> Ja mam zamiar za 200 wprowadzić się na dół do takiego domku: 
> http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...liwka/182/opis


Masz zamiar, ale jeśli dużo nie zrobisz sam, to nie zmieścisz się w 200tys. 
Wersja z garażem, czy bez, bo to też trochę kasy- 10-15tys.

----------


## rania

> Masz zamiar, ale jeśli dużo nie zrobisz sam, to nie zmieścisz się w 200tys. 
> Wersja z garażem, czy bez, bo to też trochę kasy- 10-15tys.


Zgadza się. Osobiście Oliwkę oceniam na min 300 tys.

----------


## lelelek

miloszk oglądając dziennik budowy widać że zaparcie masz i trzymam kciuki za ten budżet. Ja właśnie kończę się i Oliwkę :smile:  Dla standardowego inwestora nie jest to niestety projekt za 200 tys. U mnie robiłem elektrykę, woda+kanaliza, płytki, łazienki, meble kuchenne, gładzie, sufity, ocieplenie poddasza, malowanie, jutro drzwi wew. itp. i 200 tys już dawno za mną.

----------


## bitter

Tak cały czas się zastanawiam ile można zaoszczędzić na własnej pracy bo przecież oszczędza się tylko (albo aż) na robociźnie. Rozumiem takie podejście jak kto bezrobotny chwilowo i ma czas oraz umiejętności równe fachowcom. Ja sam zastanawiałem się nad pracą samodzielną ale po pracy. Umiałbym wykonać sufity podwieszane, elektrykę, elewację i ocieplenie poddasza. Ile to może kosztować? 20 - 30 tys? Biorę kredyt na 30 lat. 30 tys na 30 lat wychodzi rata coś około 140 zł miesięcznie raty więcej. W sumie niby jest o co powalczyć ale ile mi się przesunie czas oddania budowy i czy zrobię to porządnie to nie wiem.

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

> Tak cały czas się zastanawiam ile można zaoszczędzić na własnej pracy bo przecież oszczędza się tylko (albo aż) na robociźnie.


Szacuje się, że na cenę wykonania pracy przez fachowca, składają się po połowie koszt materiałów i robocizna. Dla mniejszych prac (mały remont, pojedyncze zlecenie) robocizna stanowi większą część kosztów, dla większych - robocizna to trzecia część całości.
Nas elektryka wyniosła 11 tysięcy z czego 3,5 to robocizna.
Pokrycie dachu kosztowało: materiał 22 tysiące, robocizna 8 tysięcy (dach stosunkowo duży, ale bardzo prosty).
Koszt wykonania instalacji odkurzacza centralnego to 250zł za punkt.  Sześć punktów to 1500zł. Ja wykonałem ją samodzielnie z materiałów  kupionych za 600zł.

Znajomy budował dom sam. Czterech chłopa. Wynajęli jedynie cieślę (ale pomagali mu) i instalatora. Od miesiąca mieszkają. Twierdzi, że ma dom za pół ceny.

----------


## miloszenko

> Tak cały czas się zastanawiam ile można zaoszczędzić na własnej pracy bo przecież oszczędza się tylko (albo aż) na robociźnie. Rozumiem takie podejście jak kto bezrobotny chwilowo i ma czas oraz umiejętności równe fachowcom. Ja sam zastanawiałem się nad pracą samodzielną ale po pracy. Umiałbym wykonać sufity podwieszane, elektrykę, elewację i ocieplenie poddasza. Ile to może kosztować? 20 - 30 tys? Biorę kredyt na 30 lat. 30 tys na 30 lat wychodzi rata coś około 140 zł miesięcznie raty więcej. W sumie niby jest o co powalczyć ale ile mi się przesunie czas oddania budowy i czy zrobię to porządnie to nie wiem.


Troche niedoszacowujesz tych kosztow robocizny. Oczywiscie duzo zalezy od regionu, ale sa i takie gdzie ta kwote musialbym pomnozyc przez 2. W wielu dziennikach budowy koszty sa podane znajdz dom zblizony do Twoich oczekiwan bedziesz wiedzial ile zostaje w kieszeni. Poza tym wiekszosc ekip to jeden czy dwoch ludzi, ktorzy cos tam kumaja, a pozostali to fizyczni co by latwiejsze rzeczy robili. Jak juz pisalem wczesniej w tym watku wszystkie prace, ktore zlecilem byly zrobione malo starannie i elegancko, a wiele z tego bez wiekszej filozofii moglem zrobic sam. Tez sie spieszylem i chcialem wczesniej skonczyc a i tak na koncu przytrzymuja mnie przylacza, wiec ten pospiech niepotrzebnie mnie duzo kosztowal. 

Nikt tak CI dokladnie nie zrobi jak samemu, wiekszosc rzeczy na budowie nie jest specjalnie skomplikowana, jedyne czego bym nie sugerowal robic to instalacji, kotlowni itp. Tutaj reka fachowca bezcenna. Przy ociepleniu, zabudowie z plyt k-g to wystarczy niewiele zeby to zrobic dokladnie i z glowa.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bitter

Zgodzę się, że ułożenie wełny to pikuś, położenie sufitów też jak ktoś wie o co chodzi bo robiłem je już sam i zrobiłem jak trzeba mimo, że wcześniej nie miałem doświadczenia, zabudowałem nawet kominek ale same sufity i kominek pochłonęły mi po pracy ok 3 miesięcy bo nie codziennie miałem czas i siły. Natomiast kładzenie gładzi to był dla mnie koszmar jak również jej szlifowanie i tu za żadne skarby nie będę tego robił sam bo mnie to doprowadza do szewskiej pasji  :wink:  i nie umiem zrobić tego dokładnie. Co do elewacji teoretycznie bułka z masłem. Ale jak położę klej nierówno a co gorsza tynk i zaświeci słoneczko i to zobaczę to pewnie mnie szlag trafi i tyle będzie radości z oszczędzania  :wink:

----------


## lelelek

jeszcze większy szlag cię trafi jak zapłacisz fachowcom i słoneczko zaświeci i to zobaczysz :smile: 
każdy sam dla siebie znajduje optimum. U mnie wolałem wziąść sporo niższy kredyt (bez ostatnich transz) i samemu poczuć smak wełny i gipsu :smile: 
Wełna pikuś? ja teraz kończę kręcenie płyt i uważam że za porządnie wykonanie ocieplenia + gk cena minimum to 80 zł/m2.

edit - płytki pierwszy raz w życiu kładłem u siebie w gospodarczym jak dzisiaj na nie patrze to humor mi się poprawia :smile:  wyszły w cały świat ale należy stosować się do hasła z reklamy: Bądź bohaterem w swoim domu.

----------


## DEZET

Niewątpliwie zaletą budowania przez firmy jest szybkość, z dokładnością już bywa różnie. Jeśli ktoś zarabia tyle, że mu nie robi różnicy 200zł do kredytu więcej lub więcej zarobi w swojej pracy niż zaoszczędzi na fachowcach- to można nie budować samemu.
Sam jestem ciekaw ile zaoszczędziłem na robieniu samemu: chudziaka, murowanie ścian szczytowych i działowych, wstawienie 5 okien dachowych, 1 drzwi wewnętrznych, ocieplenie fundamentów i położenie siatki na klej, ułożenie membrany, łat i kontrłat (230m2 dachu) i część blachodachówki (ok.70m2), wymurowanie komina systemowego z obróbką blacharską, zrobienie kanalizacji i jeszcze więźby na garażu. Z innych prac - ogrodzenie działki, "prefabrykacja" krawężników betonowych (na razie ok.80szt.). Pochłonęło to sporo czasu, ale tu czas... to zaoszczędzony pieniądz. Spróbuję to kiedyś wyliczyć z grubsza- sam jestem ciekaw. Poza tym muszę bankowi wykazać własny wkład finansowy, więc może akurat styknie  :wink:

----------


## lelelek

Jeden woli AC Milan drugi Barcelone.
U mnie wolałem zatrudnić u siebie we firmie dodatkowego pracownika żeby samemu porobić na budowie.
Wg mnie (nie obliczeń) lepiej max prac wykonać samemu.

----------


## jasiek71

> No jak nic wg moich wyliczen wychodzi, ze nie oplaca sie samemu robic na budowie.


mam nieco inne zdanie na ten temat :wink: (zerknij sobie do mojego dziennika)
wszystko zależy co chcesz mieć w tym domu,jakie masz fundusze i czy potrafisz zrobić sam, czy może masz dwie lewe ręce...
jest jeszcze coś takiego jak satysfakcja ( bezcenne :wink: )

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeśli ktoś zarabia tyle, że mu nie robi różnicy 200zł do kredytu więcej lub więcej zarobi w swojej pracy niż zaoszczędzi na fachowcach- to można nie budować samemu.
> Sam jestem ciekaw ile zaoszczędziłem na robieniu samemu: chudziaka, murowanie ścian szczytowych i działowych, wstawienie 5 okien dachowych, 1 drzwi wewnętrznych, ocieplenie fundamentów i położenie siatki na klej, ułożenie membrany, łat i kontrłat (230m2 dachu) i część blachodachówki (ok.70m2), wymurowanie komina systemowego z obróbką blacharską, zrobienie kanalizacji i jeszcze więźby na garażu. Z innych prac - ogrodzenie działki, "prefabrykacja" krawężników betonowych (na razie ok.80szt.). Pochłonęło to sporo czasu, ale tu czas... to zaoszczędzony pieniądz.


ja jak zaczynałem budowę to miałem 40 tys. gotówki, i przekonanie że jak sie zacznie to i sie skończy...
rozwiązania i technologia dostosowana do możliwości wykonania samemu, doświadczenie jakie zdobyłem przy budowie i wykańczaniu  jest bezcenne  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> ja jak zaczynałem budowę to miałem 40 tys. gotówki, i przekonanie że jak sie zacznie to i sie skończy...
> rozwiązania  i technologia dostosowana do możliwości wykonania samemu, doświadczenie  jakie zdobyłem przy budowie i wykańczaniu  jest bezcenne


A ja zacząłem ze wszystkimi gotowymi papierami i 3tys. złotych jako zabezpieczenie prowizji dla banku :roll eyes:  :smile: 
Dlatego praktycznie sam buduję. No i jak piszesz -doświadczenie i satysfakcja bezcenne!
A zaoszczędzone 30-50tys. (czyt. nie oddane bankowi) to mniejszy kredyt.  Wiem, wiem, zaraz będzie mowa, że ta kasa na 25 lat kredytu to pryszcz-  ja jestem innego zdania- "z pustego i Salomon nie naleje". I w końcu  chodzi tu wątku o dom za 200tys- nie zapominajcie o tym.

----------


## dr_au

*DEZET* - wygląda na to, że są dwa sposoby za dom za 200 tyś. - a) dom naprawdę mały i prosty, b) dom nieco większy, ale wybudowany dużym nakładem sił własnych. Wszystko zależy od tego, co kto może zrobić, co się komu opłaca i czego potrzebuje.

----------


## pac

Zaoszczedzone pieniądze tak, ale doświadczenie niepotrzebne, 
chyba,że ktoś będzie budował kolejne domy lub poprawiał to co sam zrobił  :wink: 
co do satysfakcji to miałem po remoncie kuchni i trzech pokoi, wprowadzałem się po ludziach którzy przez 14 lat nic nie robili przy mieszkaniu, więc sufity, ściany, podłogi, wszystkie meble nowe + składanie/skręcanie, nowa kuchnia od a do z, oczywiście wszystko po pracy, co trwało kilka miesięcy i już mieliśmy tego wszystkiego serdecznie dosyć  :smile: 
budując nowy dom zostawie dla siebie tylko malowanie i panele,
wole zająć się własną profesją bo o budowaniu nie mam pojęcia więc trwało by to latami

----------


## jasiek71

> . I w końcu  chodzi tu wątku o dom za 200tys- nie zapominajcie o tym.


 też się pod tym podpiszę :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> doświadczenie niepotrzebne, 
> chyba,że ktoś będzie budował kolejne domy lub poprawiał to co sam zrobił


i tu się mylisz :wink: 
ja dzięki wiedzy i doświadczeniu zdobytemu przy budowie i wyposażaniu własnego domu zmieniłem profesję ...

----------


## bitter

Macie rację co do satysfakcji. Lubię majsterkować i umiem wiele rzeczy zrobić ale zwyczajnie jak wmnich po wyremontowaniu kilku mieszkań, wybudowaniu jednego domu w drugim chyba mi się już nie chce. Co innego gdybym był przyparty do muru czyli albo zrobię sam albo nie będzie domu wcale ale dla 200zł oszczędności to wolę poleniuchować, zwłaszcza że czasem te 200 wydaje się lekką ręką na bzdury. Myślę, że satysfakcja będzie kiedy zrobię drewutnię, szopę na narzędzia i miejsce na grilla, porobie pergole itp. tutaj jak coś spieprzę to nie będzie tak bolało jak w domu. Choć nie ukrywam, że kanały wentylacji mech i ułożenie wełny chyba zrobię sam a to ze względu na stosunek ceny do skomplikowania prac. Robota prosta a firmy zrzynają z klientów aż miło bo taka moda na wentylację i trzeba zarobić na nieświadomych klientach.

----------


## jasiek71

ja się powoli zaczynam "nakręcać" na nowy dom :wink: 
myślę że kwota 200 tys. będzie wystarczająca na jakieś 100-120m2, porządnie zaizolowany i wyposażony ze wszystkimi nowinkami i usprawnieniami

----------


## pac

> i tu się mylisz
> ja dzięki wiedzy i doświadczeniu zdobytemu przy budowie i wyposażaniu własnego domu zmieniłem profesję ...


hehe, zwietrzyłeś niezłą kase do zarobienia, gratulacje  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> hehe, zwietrzyłeś niezłą kase do zarobienia, gratulacje


kiedyś moją pasją i pracą były samochody, teraz jest budownictwo, a za jakiś czas może być coś innego...
lubię wyzwania  :wink:

----------


## bitter

No ale wmnich Wasz projekt jest lekko mówiąc exstrawagancki  :wink:  jak na dzisiejsze czasy. Choć z drugiej strony pewnie to jest jedyna słuszna droga do mieszkania za takie pieniądze. Z drugiej strony jeżeli wydacie 200 tys a mój projekt różni się zasadniczo dachem który jest od Waszego o 40 tys droższy to powinieniem się zmieścić w 240 tys  :wink:  Kurcze jakoś w to nie wierzę

----------


## pesce

Ale Wmich, ma założenie 150k, więc przy Twoim dachu teoretycznie powinna zamknąć się w 200 tys. :wink: 
JUż wiele osób udowodniło w tym wątku, że można. Jedni maja więcej szczęscia i tanią robociznę, inni są świetnymi negocjatorami cen, jeszcze inni mają 'wujków"  w każdej dziedzinie budowlanki.
Ponieważ mój mąż będzie umiał jedynie pomalować wnętrza, nie mamy nikogo z branży budowlanej w rodzinie i znajomych (ani nawet chętnych pomocników) no i najprawdopodobniej z budową zostanę sama z czterolatką to pozostanie mi tylko targować się  :wink:  
Założenie, to dom parterowy  do 105m2 p.u. bez garażu, na planie prostokąta, z dwuspadowym dachem.

----------


## DEZET

> Zaoszczedzone pieniądze tak, ale doświadczenie niepotrzebne, 
> chyba,że ktoś będzie budował kolejne domy lub poprawiał to co sam zrobił 
> 
> wole zająć się własną profesją bo o budowaniu nie mam pojęcia więc trwało by to latami


Uważasz,że doświadczenie niepotrzebne?
A to właśnie, dzięki zdobytemu na własnej budowie doświadczeniu, możemy doradzić tym nie mającym o tym pojęcia, aby mogli ustrzec się przed błędami, podzielić się gotowymi "przepisami" na niektóre sprawy, ciekawymi pomysłami, itp.
Myślisz, że to zbyteczne? To po co to forum?

----------


## miloszenko

> Uważasz,że doświadczenie niepotrzebne?
> A to właśnie, dzięki zdobytemu na własnej budowie doświadczeniu, możemy doradzić tym nie mającym o tym pojęcia, aby mogli ustrzec się przed błędami, podzielić się gotowymi "przepisami" na niektóre sprawy, ciekawymi pomysłami, itp.
> Myślisz, że to zbyteczne? To po co to forum?


To doswiadczenie to obeznanie z poziomica, zaprawa, wiertarka, wkretarka, i wieloma innymi narzedziami. Wiele czynnosci trzeba potem powtarzac podczas mieszkania, no chyba ze ktos jest na tyle "zarobiony" i go stac i do kazdej srubki/usterki bedzie dzwonil po "fachowca".

Przyznam sie szczerze, ze wielu rzeczy na budowie sie po prostu balem nie majac doswiadczenia. Dzisiaj smieje sie z tego, bo wiele z nich okazalo sie trywialnym zadaniem, trzeba byl ozrobic to raz drugi i przestalo straszyc. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Karcia03

Ja miałam taki dylemat kupując mieszkanie: stare do remontu za 200 tys. czy nowe deweloperskie za 290 tys ?? Kupiłam nowe i po całkowitym wykończeniu i podliczeniu kosztów wyszło 350 tys., tyle samo wyszłoby stare (taki sam metraż) po solidnym remoncie z instalacjami, kuciem łazienki, wymianą podłóg itd...
Teraz sytuacja się zmieniła i się wyprowadzam, z narzeczonym zaczynamy budowę "w pół drogi" między naszymi miastami. Jestem zdania: co nowe to nowe. Ja przypilnujesz to ściany będą proste :smile:  
PS) to mój pierwszy inauguracyjny  wpis :smile:  jupiii

----------


## DEZET

> Ja miałam taki dylemat kupując mieszkanie: stare do remontu za 200 tys. czy nowe deweloperskie za 290 tys ?? Kupiłam nowe i po całkowitym wykończeniu i podliczeniu kosztów wyszło 350 tys., tyle samo wyszłoby stare (taki sam metraż) po solidnym remoncie z instalacjami, kuciem łazienki, wymianą podłóg itd...
> Teraz sytuacja się zmieniła i się wyprowadzam, z narzeczonym zaczynamy budowę "w pół drogi" między naszymi miastami. Jestem zdania: co nowe to nowe. Ja przypilnujesz to ściany będą proste 
> PS) to mój pierwszy inauguracyjny  wpis jupiii


Witaj i ...jeśli potrzebujesz pytaj :wink: 
Remontowanie też mam za sobą- podwójna robota, bo najpierw trzeba coś zburzyć, żeby zrobić po nowemu.
Pieniądze jak widać mogą być podobne, a mamy swój, osobno domek, bez często nieprzyjemnego sąsiedztwa.

----------


## D&L

Witam,
czy to jest dom za 200 tys: http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...5&w=t&id_d=401
czy to jest prosta konstrukcja czy też ma jakieś drogie rozwiązania?

----------


## jasiek71

> Witam,
> czy to jest dom za 200 tys: http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...5&w=t&id_d=401
> czy to jest prosta konstrukcja czy też ma jakieś drogie rozwiązania?


moim zdaniem jak najbardziej się nadaje :wink: 
oczywiście im zrobisz więcej sam, tym większe szanse że zamieszkasz za tą kasę...

----------


## D&L

ok, dzięki  :smile: 
a jak wygląda sprawa z ogrzewaniem, prawie wszystkie projekty są na gaz a ja potrzebuje na węgiel. Czy przeróbka to formalność czy grubsza sprawa?

----------


## DEZET

> ok, dzięki 
> a jak wygląda sprawa z ogrzewaniem, prawie wszystkie projekty są na gaz a ja potrzebuje na węgiel. Czy przeróbka to formalność czy grubsza sprawa?


Nie powinno być problemu ze zmianą systemu ogrzewania- nie jest to wymagane do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę.
Ewentualnie jeśli będziesz chciał komin systemowy to różnią się one- inne są do gazu, inne na paliwa stałe. 
W kosztorysie masz kwotę 259tys. netto! - z czego na samym początku masz wypisane różne koszty- z nich możesz własnym nakładem pracy sporo urwać. Niech Cię nie przestraszy ta kwota  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Kotłownia weglowa musi byc większa niż gazowa i z reguły ma inaczej rozwiązana wentylację.

----------


## michal0712

W naszym projekcie też pierwotnie mieliśmy ogrzewanie gazowe, zmianę sposobu ogrzewania budynku(na paliwo stałe) mieliśmy na etapie adaptacji projektu.

----------


## bitter

Za nic w świecie nie zgodził bym się na ogrzewanie węglem. Masakra. Syf w kotłowni, codziennie robota, jak tu wyjechać w zimie na święta do rodziny na przykład czy na ferie. Ja przy ogrzewaniu prądem mam do dyspozycji 12m kw (tyle będzie miało pom gosp.) i zrobię z tego jeszcze pralnie i suszarnię bo będzie czysto. Ludzie naprawdę zapominają dodać do kosztów ogrzewania kosztu wybudowania kotłowni i komina. Komin co najmniej 5-6 tys a kotłownia pewnie z 2 tys za m2 czyli gdzieś ok 20 tys, do tego piec nie mam pojęcia ale chyba dobry to z piątaka i mamy ponad 30 tys za kotłownię. Docieplając dom grubszym styro i wełną za 5-7 tys i robiąc ogrzewanie na prąd - koszt pieca od 2do 3,5 tys pełen wypas. Mamy na start ponad 20, może 25 tys oszczędności i święty spokój. Ile zaoszczędzimy na węglu ws prąd zważając, że chałupa na prąd lepiej ocieplona? Dwa tys miesięcznie? Czyli cały bałagan zwróci się dopiero za 10 lat jak ktoś buduje z własnej kasy a za 20 lat jak z kredytu. I to za cenę codziennego szuflowania, zmiennej temperatury i bałaganu w domu.

Nie ... dziękuję  :wink:

----------


## mjakob

W piecu na węgiel można tez spalić drewno lub "inne", co przy nieuniknionym wzroście cen energii elektrycznej może nie być bez znaczenia  :Smile: 
Zima węglowiec nie jest taki znowu uciążliwy. Większy problem latem - trzeba palić żeby zagrzać wodę.
Kominy i tak z reguły muszą być ze względu na wentylację (chyba że mechaniczna) więc dodanie kanału fi 200 na pewno nie wyniesie 4k.

Sam mam gaz i polecam  :wink:  (jeśli rura blisko).
Istotna jest też temperatura jaką chcesz mieć w domu (niektórzy muszą mieć 24-25) - nie chciałbym widzieć swojego rachunku za gaz przy takich temp.

----------


## DEZET

> Dokładnie zgadzam się z postem wyżej.Przemyśl kotłownię na paliwo stałe bo to się nie opłaca.Za piec elektryczny zapłacisz 2,5tys.zł,odchodzi Ci komin,którego nie robisz ok.4tys.zł,odchodzi Ci pomieszczenie na skladowanie opału,za tą kasę robisz dodatkowe ocieplenie(150m2) i roczne rachunki za ogrzewanie masz na poziomie 2-2,5tys.zl
> (7-8tys.kWh) i pełen komfort w domu 
> Przy gazie podobnie,nie dość,że musisz mieć komin to masz dodatkowe opłaty przesyłowe roczne ok.600zł.
> Weź kalkulator i policz


Z postem bittera mogę się zgodzić. Kotłownia na węgiel to masakra, koszty może niższe 2k/m2, ale z brudem będzie zawsze kłopot- choćby to dokładanie i usuwanie popiołu, miejsce na opał ;/
Nie bardzo jednak wierzę w ogrzanie domu prądem za 2,5tys/ rok. Fakt niezaprzeczalny- koszt inwestycji, łatwość sterowania, czystość, pom. gosp do czystego wykorzystania. Do tego jednak dojdzie jeszcze przygotowanie cwu i gotowanie- wszystko prądem i już tak słodko nie będzie.
Przy gazie nie koniecznie musi być komin- zastosowanie pieca turbo umożliwia zasys powietrza i wyrzut spalin przez ścianę- bez komina, bez kominiarza, bo zbędny.
Znowu straszysz tymi opłatami przesyłowymi  :wink:  Nie wszędzie są tak  wysokie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Z postem bittera mogę się zgodzić. Kotłownia na węgiel to masakra, koszty może niższe 2k/m2, ale z brudem będzie zawsze kłopot- choćby to dokładanie i usuwanie popiołu, miejsce na opał ;/
> Nie bardzo jednak wierzę w ogrzanie domu prądem za 2,5tys/ rok. Fakt niezaprzeczalny- koszt inwestycji, łatwość sterowania, czystość, pom. gosp do czystego wykorzystania. Do tego jednak dojdzie jeszcze przygotowanie cwu i gotowanie- wszystko prądem i już tak słodko nie będzie.
> Przy gazie nie koniecznie musi być komin- zastosowanie pieca turbo umożliwia zasys powietrza i wyrzut spalin przez ścianę- bez komina, bez kominiarza, bo zbędny.
> Znowu straszysz tymi opłatami przesyłowymi  Nie wszędzie są tak  wysokie.


koszty grzania prądem to nie jest kwestia wiary czy niewiary, to mozna obliczyć

----------


## pesce

> koszty grzania prądem to nie jest kwestia wiary czy niewiary, to mozna obliczyć



Właśnie jestem na etapie batalii z moim mężem nt. sposobu ogrzewania. On ma klapki na oczach i jedyną słuszną teorią jest eko-groszek lub piec na wszystko (dodam tylko, ze nie mamy własnego lasu ani znajomości w nadleśnictwie :wink:  )

----------


## mjakob

Przy zużyciu podawajcie też kubaturę oraz temperaturę wewnętrzną.

----------


## bitter

> Właśnie jestem na etapie batalii z moim mężem nt. sposobu ogrzewania. On ma klapki na oczach i jedyną słuszną teorią jest eko-groszek lub piec na wszystko (dodam tylko, ze nie mamy własnego lasu ani znajomości w nadleśnictwie )


Załóż mężowi konto na tym forum i niech wpadnie to mu wybijemy z głowy ekogroszki. Chyba, że zamierzacie budować dom 500m2 no to może ten węgiel będzie lepszy.  A co do piecy na wszystko to czym Wy zamierzacie palić? Oponami ze śmietnika czy stare szmaty?  :wink:  Bo drewno kosztuje 200zł za m2 i drożeje z roku na rok a palenie jakimiś innymi śmieciami jest dla mnie jakimś absurdem. Już lepiej walnąć kominek na wszelki wypadek choć to drogi wydatek ale płaci się też za "atmosferę domowego ogniska"  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Nie bardzo jednak wierzę w ogrzanie domu prądem za 2,5tys/ rok. Fakt niezaprzeczalny- koszt inwestycji, łatwość sterowania, czystość, pom. gosp do czystego wykorzystania. Do tego jednak dojdzie jeszcze przygotowanie cwu i gotowanie- wszystko prądem i już tak słodko nie będzie.


zerknij do mojego dziennika, zobacz jaki dom,  jakie zużycie energii na wszystko...
przelicz to na miesiąc, porównaj z opłatami w bloku i powiedz czy to drogo :big grin:

----------


## pesce

> Załóż mężowi konto na tym forum i niech wpadnie to mu wybijemy z głowy ekogroszki. Chyba, że zamierzacie budować dom 500m2 no to może ten węgiel będzie lepszy.  A co do piecy na wszystko to czym Wy zamierzacie palić? Oponami ze śmietnika czy stare szmaty?  Bo drewno kosztuje 200zł za m2 i drożeje z roku na rok a palenie jakimiś innymi śmieciami jest dla mnie jakimś absurdem. Już lepiej walnąć kominek na wszelki wypadek choć to drogi wydatek ale płaci się też za "atmosferę domowego ogniska"


Hmm, podsyłałam mu już dyskusje nt. ogrzewania, może w końcu ulegnie... kropla drąży skałę  :wink: 
Planujemy mały dom 100-110 m2 i dlatego nie widzę w nim miejsca na składowanie opału  a wręcz planuję pg. spożytkować na pralnię.
Kominek na pewno będzie, więc w razie "W" ogrzewanie alternatywne będzie.
jeśłi chodzi o "piec na wszystko" nie maiałam tu na myśli śmieci, tylko owies, pellety, ekogroszek, drewno, trociny i co tam pozwalają  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> koszty grzania prądem to nie jest kwestia wiary czy niewiary, to mozna obliczyć


Jak to można obliczyć? Próbowałem liczyć zapotrzebowanie na cieplo podłogówki w OZC, ale to jakiś koszmar... i na razie odpuściłem.
 W projekcie mam wyliczone moce grzejników- może na tej podstawie?
Jakoś nie mam koncepcji :sad:

----------


## jasiek71

ja nie miałem bladego pojęcia ile mój dom miał potrzebować energii..., a wyszło jak widać
tak samo jak liczyłem kable, przyjąłem zapotrzebowanie 70w/m2 i tyle :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Dzięki za linki, oczywiście zajrzę. No i myślę, że twardy jestem, bo inaczej nie porywałbym się sam na budowę domu. Z jaśkiem, to już klikamy, choć na inne, ale podobne tematy grzania.

----------


## jasiek71

> wlasnie przekroczylismy 100 tys zl ale pozostalo nam tylko zaplacic wykonawcom za: robocizne sufitu (wiekszosc materialow kupiona teraz juz tylko jakies gipsy itp) plytek (plytki tez kupione na lazienki) montaz drzwi (drzwi kupione wewnetrzne) przegipsowanie lekkie scian i pomalowanie (trzeba kupic pare workow gipsu no i farby) i musimy kupic jeszcze : w sumie to plytki na podlogi, oswietlenie, armature do lazienki (do wc juz kupione wszystko) lustra zamowic, meble kuchenne i wyposazenie, dokonczyc elektryke, zamowic zabudowy (szafy) aha no drzwi wejsciowe i chyba to wszystko z takich wiekszych rzeczy. DO tego dojdzie jeszcze elewacja zewnetrzna i koniec, wiec wiele juz nie pozostalo


he he no... bardzo nie wiele, i wszystko to już groszowe sprawy :wink:

----------


## DEZET

"przegipsowanie lekkie scian i pomalowanie (trzeba kupic pare workow gipsu"...

To przegipsowanie lekkie ścian i te worki nieźle mnie rozbawiły....  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> "przegipsowanie lekkie scian i pomalowanie (trzeba kupic pare workow gipsu"...
> 
> To przegipsowanie lekkie ścian i te worki nieźle mnie rozbawiły....


nie no..., tynki mają równiutkie....
majstry starali się jak nigdy..., a wyszło jak zawsze :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Jeśli dalej będziesz miał problem,zleć profesjonalnemu audytorowi.Nie kosztuje to dużo a bardzo dobrą rzeczą jest wiedzieć ile nasz dom będzie potrzebował energii do ogrzania


Słyszałem już jak to profesjonalny audytor robił świadectwo energetyczne nawet nie widząc domu. Na razie dziękuję.

----------


## bitter

> Nasz projekt nie ma stropu i nie ma schodow - to kolejne 30 tys w kieszeni, wiec jezeli to chcesz miec to dolicz juz 70 tys(nie wiem czemu liczysz 40 tys na dach to cholernie duzo) . Ponadto nie mamy okien za 20 tys tylko zwykle za kilka tysiecy. No i mamy ogrzewanie elektryczne a nie kotlownie ktorej wybudowanie i zrobienie kosztuje z 30 - 40 tys. Nie mamy ani jednego komina. Itp itd


Ja też nie mam stropu (drewniany) ani schodów. 40 tys to ja doliczyłem do dachu. Mój dach ma kosztować 60 tys bo niestety przeszukałem milion projektów pod kątem funkcjonalności wnętrza do 100m kw i znalazłem taki który mi odpowiada w 100% niestety z kopertowym dachem (widać w moim avatarze). Dekarze biorą w Szczecinie po 50zł za m2 i cieśle tyle samo plus 20zł za strop drewniany. Tak więc sama robocizna wychodzi 100zł za m2 a dachu jest ponad 200m. Czyli robocizna sama to koszt ok 25 tys! Nie znalazłem nikogo tańszego i polecanego (nie biorę ekip w ciemno). Pozostałe 45 tys to materiały dodam, że z tańszą dachówką czyli Robenem. Sama wieźba to koszt 13 tys. Masakra

----------


## DEZET

> Ja też nie mam stropu (drewniany) ani schodów. 40 tys to ja doliczyłem do dachu. Mój dach ma kosztować 60 tys bo niestety przeszukałem milion projektów pod kątem funkcjonalności wnętrza do 100m kw i znalazłem taki który mi odpowiada w 100% niestety z kopertowym dachem (widać w moim avatarze). Dekarze biorą w Szczecinie po 50zł za m2 i cieśle tyle samo plus 20zł za strop drewniany. Tak więc sama robocizna wychodzi 100zł za m2 a dachu jest ponad 200m. Czyli robocizna sama to koszt ok 25 tys! Nie znalazłem nikogo tańszego i polecanego (nie biorę ekip w ciemno). Pozostałe 45 tys to materiały dodam, że z tańszą dachówką czyli Robenem. Sama wieźba to koszt 13 tys. Masakra


To ja bym się zdecydował zamiast płacić za robociznę 25tys. dać do zrobienia wiązary- u mnie cały dach z membraną i pokryciem wyszedł ok. 40-42tys.: wiązary z montażem 30tys, blachodachówka, membrana, łąty, kontrłaty- ok. 10-12tys. (230m2). Dodam, że u mnie kąt jest 30*, u Ciebie 25*, czyli wyjdzie mniej drzewa. I można zrobić tak, że jeszcze sporo miejsca będzie na stryszek. Dwa dni montażu i zapominasz o więźbie dachowej- tylko kryć.

----------


## DEZET

Zauważyłem, że nawet wymiary domu mamy bardzo podobne :wink:

----------


## bitter

DEZET ja się zdecydowałem na wiązary właśnie dlatego, że cieśle poszaleli z cenami. Mnie wiązary wyszły z montażem 20 tys więc nie ma co się zastanawiać. Kąt będzie 30 stopni bo mi kazali zmienić w UG. Zastanawiam się jak za 12 tys zrobiłeś pokrycie? Mnie same materiały (dachowki, membrany, rynny itp) kosztować mają 16 tys no i jeszcze robocizna ponad dychę.

----------


## jasiek71

wmnich
ja własnymi rękami zbudowałem i wykończyłem swój dom  :wink: 
zajmuję się domami...
mnie nie musisz uświadamiać, ja wiem ile co kosztuje i ile z tym roboty :big grin:

----------


## jasiek71

> robia inni i maja sie spieszyc i streszczac


ale czy to dobrze rokuje dla jakości pracy? :smile:

----------


## bitter

> A no rzeczywiscie teraz spojrzalam - no dach kopertowy kosztuje jednak, ale moim zdaniem jezeli idziesz w tym kierunku ze na sam dach dasz tyle pieniedzy to szczerze Ci powiem ze nie licz ze sie w 200 wymiescic, moim zdaniem nawet w 300 bedzie ciezko,


Masz rację. Ja wcale nie zamierzam się zmieścić w tych 200  :wink:  mimo mojej obecności w tym wątku. Chcę zbudować mały domek bo mój poprzedni kosztował pod klucz ponad 700 tys!!! Jeżeli wprowadzę się przy kwocie 350 tys będę przeszczęśliwy. Dlatego też nie odrzucałem od razu pewnych rozwiązań jak dach kopertowy.

----------


## DEZET

> Hehe no ja nie mowie ze groszowe, ale jak wylicza sie to juz tak niewiele zostalo  
> 
> No podobno bedzie potrzebne 2-3 worki na caly dom - naszczescie gispy beda robic tynkarze, wiec jak cos spiep....to sami po sobie beda poprawiac wiec... ciezko jest sie przyznac do bledu wiec nawet jak wyjdzie wiecej to sadze ze sie o tym nie dowiem   POdobno mam tynki genialnie polozone i w sumie wystarczyloby je tylko przeczycic, no ale juz poobijalismy torche i ja sama jednak widze kilka miejsc ktore mi przeszkadzaja i sa do gipsowania jak nic. Tak czy siak, worek gipsu 30 zl wiec chocby im 10 wyszlo to co to jest 300 zl, wlasnie zadecydowalismy ze bierzemy jednak wiecej welny czyli +500 zl i do tego jednak isovera a nie jakis szwenkow czy swisporow bo oszczednosc tylko 300 zl na caly dom miedzy tymi welnami. 
> 
> A no rzeczywiscie teraz spojrzalam - no dach kopertowy kosztuje jednak, ale moim zdaniem jezeli idziesz w tym kierunku ze na sam dach dasz tyle pieniedzy to szczerze Ci powiem ze nie licz ze sie w 200 wymiescic, moim zdaniem nawet w 300 bedzie ciezko, bo wlasnie albo buduje sie tanio albo nie i jest potrzebna odpowiednia "filozofia" budowy


Zawsze powtarzam- szybko się mówi, a teraz zaczynamy brać się do pracy. Co nagle - po diable.
Widzisz miejsca gdzie chcesz przegipsować- to nie tak, że mazną gipsem, bo tu się coś ukruszyło, a tu dziurka w ścianie. Żeby różnicy w powierzchni ściany nie było trzeba, należy to gipsowanie zrobić na całej.
Nie będziesz robić tego sama, ale zasady obowiązują. Mnie się też wydaję, że niewiele zostało do zrobienia- rozprowadzić instalacje el. i wodne, tynki, posadzki, sufity podwieszane, wstawienie drzwi, ocieplenie elewacji, malowanie- ale jak chwilę pomyśleć, to jeszcze ... w polu;(

Bitter napisał- 20tys za wiązary- piszesz "no dach kopertowy kosztuje jednak" - za darmo nic się nie dostanie. Cena wg mnie dobra. I roboty mniej niż przy tradycyjnej. Wg mnie cena jest ok.

Trochę sama sobie przeczysz, bo najpierw piszesz, że "co to jest 300zł" na gips, a potem, że "bierzemy jednak wiecej welny czyli +500 zl". To ile tej wełny dokładasz? 5cm? 
To ma być ta "filozofia" budowy? Wybacz, ale to nie jest filozofia  :wink: 
A może jednak lepiej dorzucić jej 15cm- raptem 1500zł więcej, a moim  zdaniem wydatek ekonomicznie uzasadniony.

----------


## szaryb

> ja się powoli zaczynam "nakręcać" na nowy dom
> myślę że kwota 200 tys. będzie wystarczająca na jakieś 100-120m2, porządnie zaizolowany i wyposażony ze wszystkimi nowinkami i usprawnieniami


No właśnie mój taki miał być.
Sęk w tym, że kosztorys systemem gospodarczym tego mojego projektu (archon) z kwartału na kwartał podskoczył o 9 tyś., ok. można dyskutować jak to liczyli ale jak by nie było jest zmiana. A teraz zerknijmy do zakladki "budownictwo"-> ceny mat.bud. na portalu WNP (jest tam mało aktualna wersja z poprzedniego kwartału) a potem na portal budujemydom (jest aktualna wersja tego samego) i ..
po staremu cement 32.5: 360,-
po nowemu: 450,-
Mój dom drożeje 3 tysiące na miesiąc, zanim zacznę na wiosnę ..strach się bać, jeszcze tylko podatku katastralnego w prezencie od PO trzeba i starczy na sznurek.

----------


## jasiek71

> No właśnie mój taki miał być.
> Sęk w tym, że kosztorys systemem gospodarczym tego mojego projektu (archon) z kwartału na kwartał podskoczył o 9 tyś., ok. można dyskutować jak to liczyli ale jak by nie było jest zmiana. A teraz zerknijmy do zakladki "budownictwo"-> ceny mat.bud. na portalu WNP (jest tam mało aktualna wersja z poprzedniego kwartału) a potem na portal budujemydom (jest aktualna wersja tego samego) i ..
> po staremu cement 32.5: 360,-
> po nowemu: 450,-
> Mój dom drożeje 3 tysiące na miesiąc, zanim zacznę na wiosnę ..strach się bać, jeszcze tylko podatku katastralnego w prezencie od PO trzeba i starczy na sznurek.


bez paniki :wink: 
ja swój wybudowałem już ładnych parę lat temu, ale jak ostatnio porównywałem koszty co za ile można kupić obecnie, to ten sam budynek postawiłbym i wykończył w podobnych pieniądzach...
a niby wszystko cały czas drożeje :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> No właśnie mój taki miał być.
> Sęk w tym, że kosztorys systemem gospodarczym tego mojego projektu (archon) z kwartału na kwartał podskoczył o 9 tyś., ok. można dyskutować jak to liczyli ale jak by nie było jest zmiana. A teraz zerknijmy do zakladki "budownictwo"-> ceny mat.bud. na portalu WNP (jest tam mało aktualna wersja z poprzedniego kwartału) a potem na portal budujemydom (jest aktualna wersja tego samego) i ..
> po staremu cement 32.5: 360,-
> po nowemu: 450,-
> Mój dom drożeje 3 tysiące na miesiąc, zanim zacznę na wiosnę ..strach się bać, jeszcze tylko podatku katastralnego w prezencie od PO trzeba i starczy na sznurek.


Myśląc w ten sposób nigdy nie zaczniesz,bo zawsze będzie drożej. Zauważ, że w 2008 roku suporeks 24cm był nawet po ok. 17zł/szt., a teraz jest po jakieś 8zł. Podrożał? Nie patrz na ceny cementu w necie- nie tylko to jest do budowy potrzebne, a tego cementu to naprawdę dużo nie wyjdzie, chyba , że sam będziesz kręcił w betoniarce- uważam to za nieporozumienie. Zorientuj się w cenach w kilku hurtowniach, pytaj i negocjuj rabaty.
 Co możesz -zrobisz sam ze szwagrem i tu szukaj oszczędności.

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET ja się zdecydowałem na wiązary właśnie dlatego, że cieśle poszaleli z cenami. Mnie wiązary wyszły z montażem 20 tys więc nie ma co się zastanawiać. Kąt będzie 30 stopni bo mi kazali zmienić w UG. Zastanawiam się jak za 12 tys zrobiłeś pokrycie? Mnie same materiały (dachowki, membrany, rynny itp) kosztować mają 16 tys no i jeszcze robocizna ponad dychę.


Musiałem poszukać notatek, więc tak:
- wiązary z montażem      - 29469zł
- membrana Dorken Vitaxx - 1740zł
- łaty, kontrłaty                - 1820zł
- okna dachowe 5 szt.      - 3750zł
- blachodachówka Nefryt , wiatrownice, gąsory, pas podrynnowy i nadrynnowy i uchwyty do rynien - 7781zł + gratis śniegołapy na cały dach.
Razem koszt dachu wyniósł ok. 46000zł  (pomoc ludków w założeniu blachodachówki - ok. 1500zł jest w tej kwocie; nie liczyłem gwoździ i swojej pracy).

----------


## jasiek71

> Musiałem poszukać notatek, więc tak:
> - wiązary z montażem      - 29469zł
> - membrana Dorken Vitaxx - 1740zł
> - łaty, kontrłaty                - 1820zł
> - okna dachowe 5 szt.      - 3750zł
> - blachodachówka Nefryt , wiatrownice, gąsory, pas podrynnowy i nadrynnowy i uchwyty do rynien - 7781zł + gratis śniegołapy na cały dach.
> Razem koszt dachu wyniósł ok. 46000zł  (pomoc ludków w założeniu blachodachówki - ok. 1500zł jest w tej kwocie; nie liczyłem gwoździ i swojej pracy).


tak patrze na te ceny i gały mi na wierzch wyłażą..., ja za swój dach ze wszystkim zapłaciłem ok.19 tys., porównywałem nie dawno ceny i obecnie zapłaciłbym nie wiele więcej

----------


## DEZET

> tak patrze na te ceny i gały mi na wierzch wyłażą..., ja za swój dach ze wszystkim zapłaciłem ok.19 tys., porównywałem nie dawno ceny i obecnie zapłaciłbym nie wiele więcej


Dach dachowi nierówny. Czytałeś pewnie wcześniej post bittera o cenach robocizny. Poza tym u mnie dach to od razu belki stropu w tej cenie,a Ty jaki masz strop? W tej mojej cenie- jak się zsumuje to sporo jednak jest  ::-(:  "zaoszczędziłbym" może z 10tys., a  stracił możliwość adaptacji poddasza, co w tym przypadku byłoby stratą, bo za 10tys nie przygotujesz "gruntu" na mieszkanie, a tu: zadaszone, równiutkie, tylko dzielić ściankami  :wink: 
Ale idąc tym tropem- na ww dachu oszczędzam 10tys., na garażu 15tys.- razem 25000zł. Dziś by się przydały, ale wiem co chcę mieć dlatego tak, a nie inaczej. Budowanie to też sztuka wyborów i optymalnego zagospodarowania swojego miejsca na Ziemi.

----------


## jasiek71

> Ty jaki masz strop?


nie kumam...? ,ten od strychu czy między kondygnacjami?
ja mam zupełnie inną konstrukcję nośną dachu, są same krokwie i nic więcej
wszystko opiera się na takiej ramie z żelbetu

----------


## DEZET

> nie kumam...? ,ten od strychu czy między kondygnacjami?
> ja mam zupełnie inną konstrukcję nośną dachu, są same krokwie i nic więcej
> wszystko opiera się na takiej ramie z żelbetu


Piszemy o dachu, jak widzę masz dach mansardowy i poddasze użytkowe i powyżej tego strych?
Czy strych jest na jakiejś wysokości krokwi? Rama z żelbetu -to wieniec przecież.  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Piszemy o dachu, jak widzę masz dach mansardowy i poddasze użytkowe i powyżej tego strych?
> Czy strych jest na jakiejś wysokości krokwi? Rama z żelbetu -to wieniec przecież.


strych jest w samym szczycie jest dosyć nisko trzeba na kolanach...
na wysokości stryszku jest taka rama betonowa zakotwiczona w ścianie szczytowej i podparta na wewnętrznych ścianach, na niej są oparte krokwie...

----------


## DEZET

No, to teraz się nie dziwię, że się dziwisz cenami dachów- Twój to nie to samo co np. mój- całkiem inna konstrukcja.  Gdybym sam nie robił zapłaciłbym jeszcze ok.10tys więcej  :bash:  to jest masakra.

----------


## ojojoj

poszukując,  poszukując taka oto architektoniczna perełka  :wink:  wpadła w moje oko, ale czy tenże baraczek będzie bliżej 200tys czy 300tys ? jak oceniacie?

http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/ceres

----------


## Elfir

Aby wnieść zakupy do kuchni musisz obejść cały salon? 
Do tego dwie mikroskopijne łazienki jak w bloku. 
a do tego w wiatrołapie brak miejsca na szafę. Poza tym może być trudna obróbka połaczenia dachu płaskiego nad wejściem o dwuspadowego nad resztą domu.
Poza tym hole o pow. 10 m2 sa wieksze od sypialni.
Kotłownia przy sypialni - trzeba będzie dodatkowo wygłuszyć i ocieplić ścianę.

----------


## DEZET

> poszukując,  poszukując taka oto architektoniczna perełka  wpadła w moje oko, ale czy tenże baraczek będzie bliżej 200tys czy 300tys ? jak oceniacie?
> 
> http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/ceres


Ja bym w ten sposób nie patrzył. Czy odpowiada Ci rozkład pomieszczeń? Trzy wejścia ze schodkami, wędrówka do kuchni, jak wspomina Elfir, płaskie daszki (jestem zdecydowanym przeciwnikiem, bo wiem ,że jak coś się spartoli, to tylko wołać o pomstę do nieba). Gdyby była możliwość zrobienia inaczej (funkcjonalniej) rozkładu pomieszczeń, to całkiem interesująca propozycja.  Kwota tam wymieniona to 230tys. Myślę, że można w niej się zmieścić.

----------


## ojojoj

> Ja bym w ten sposób nie patrzył. Czy odpowiada Ci rozkład pomieszczeń?


  :smile:  dzięki za sugestie, chcę aby w miarę komfortowo, funkcjonalnie i nie abstrakcyjnie drogo było przede wszystkim, przy czym funkcjonalnie dla jednego to np kuchnia otwarta, drugi powie: nigdy w życiu - zamknięta, komfortowo - jeden powie parterówka - po co się męczyć, drugi dla klimatu poddasza pokocha schody itd  :smile:  , no a koszty - ciągle poszukuję  złotego środka pomiędzy ceną a komfortem i funkcjonalnością, które za tę cenę można uzyskać  :smile: . 
Czy ceres to mój NUMBER1 ?  :yes:  - mógłby być  :smile: , przekornie nazywam go baraczkiem, bo jak mniemam w TOP10 najchętniej wybieranych nie byłby nawet dziesiąty  :big tongue:  , mnie osobiście się podoba i głównie byłam ciekawa czy mieści się w granicach finansowych tego wątku, lub bliżej tych granic niż dalej. Odniosłam go do kultowego na tym wątku domu Zielonego Ogrodu, wszak to dowód że dom za 200tys stoi, pytanie czy można tak porównywać?

----------


## ojojoj

> Aby wnieść zakupy do kuchni musisz obejść cały salon? 
> Do tego dwie mikroskopijne łazienki jak w bloku. 
> a do tego w wiatrołapie brak miejsca na szafę. (...)
> Poza tym hole o pow. 10 m2 sa wieksze od sypialni. (...)
> Kotłownia przy sypialni (...).


hmm... chyba będzie tak : przed drzwiami do domu pociągniemy zapałki, które z nas ma dotaszczyć do kuchni zakupy, które wiszą nam na ramieniu już od pięciuset metrów (tyle mamy do biedy)  :big tongue: ,
albo tak : kochanie , sprzątasz kibel, czy wnosisz zakupy do domu? ... dobrze się zastanów, wszak od wiatrołapu do kuchni dzieli cię dziesięć metrów  :wink:  ?
 :big grin:  tak na serio : czy przeoczyliśmy jakiś aspekt codzienności, który zamieni nasze życie w horror zakupowy ?  :smile: 

łazienka, łazienka...  czy salon kąpielowy... oto jest pytanie ?  :smile:  Pobiegłam pomierzyć łazienki, które obecnie mamy (mieszkamy w domku jednorodzinnym) - wychodzi identyczne jak w ceresie, czy mikroskopijne? - stykają, czy jak w bloku? - nie wiem, czy chciałabym salon kąpielowy - nie mam przekonania , że potrzebuję. Bardziej na nie tej konkretnej łazienki uważam brak okna, z drugiej strony korzystam głównie wieczorową porą gdy i tak włączam światło.

wiatrołap : faktycznie brak miejsca na szafę, ale znów porównuję do tego co mamy, a mamy 2x mniejszy.

hole: też się zgadzam ze spostrzeżeniem, parterówki tak chyba mają, że spora część domu jest "zmarnowana" na komunikację. Czy można to jakoś naprawić? Prawa sypialniana część domu ma tylko ściany działowe, więc "można poszaleć" o ile inwencji twórczej i rozsądku nie zbraknie.

kotłownia przy sypialni : czytujemy tu wiele dyskusji i zostaliśmy pokuszeni ogrzewaniem prądowym. W takim wypadku kotłowni by nie było. W grę wchodzi też gaz, czy nowoczesne piecyki robią uciążliwy hałas?

----------


## ojojoj

no i jeszcze kwestia płaskich daszków, i tu się zgadzamy i z Elfir i DEZET, teraz mamy płaski dach, który właśnie pomstujemy :Evil:  . 
Dzięki za uwagi, wszystkie są cenne  :smile:  pozdrawiamy

a... i jeszcze DEZET co masz na myśli pisząc "Trzy wejścia ze schodkami" - rozumiem że uważasz, że są na nie, a dlaczego ? Może głupio pytam, ale czy to również kwestia niewygody, podobnie jak z tymi zakupami, czy kwestia kosztów, bo schodki te rujnują budżet domu za coś około 200? A może jeszcze co innego czego się akurat w tej chwili nie domyślam  :wink:  .

----------


## Zielony ogród

w małym domu nie ma zbyt wielu mozliwości
dobre rozwiąznie to: pomieszczenie gospodarcze pomiędzy kuchnią a wiatrołapem (wszyscy mi go zazdroszczą). to pomieszczenie to skarb. Jak zakupy czy z ogródka - to prosto do gospodarczego, potem do kuchni. Część zakupów od razu zostawiam w gospodarczym, tak samo niewyjściowe buty z ogródka czy ciuchy i sekatory. mam tam też zlew na "brudy". Dzieki temu pomieszczeniu wiatrołap jest raczej reprezentacyjny.  W innych przypadkach ide prosto do salonu.
Dobre rozwiązanie to także łazienka pomiędzy dwiema sypialniami.
Rozwiązanie niezbyt dobre, ale tez nie tragiczne - brak komunikacji, salon jest jednocześnie holem. Z tym mam tylko wtedy problem, gdy ze studiów przyjeżdża córka i ma gości po nocach, gdy wylegujemy sie na kanapach. Zawsze trzeba sie trochę ogarnąć....ale nasz dom jest dwusobowy i to sa sporadyczne przypadki, córka jest na "wylocie".
Niestety, mały dom to mały dom i trzeba wybierac między....dżumą a cholera, jak to teraz modne

----------


## Elfir

a ja mam wrażenie, że po prostu projekt był wybierany na zasadzie " ale ładna wizualizacja"!
Ten sam syndrom widzę wśród ludzi którzy wybierają projekty pracowni "domy z wizją" a potem zastanawiają się, gdzie postawić telewizor, bo na przepięknie renderowanej wizualce stoi on w świetle okna tarasowego - co w zasadzie wyklucza oglądanie telewizji bez zasłonięcia wszystkich okien w salonie. Ale niewielu budujących rozpatrywało przed zakupem projektu praktyczność tego rozwiązania.

Chodzenie ze śmieciami i zakupami dookoła salonu będzie uciążliwe. To podstawy ergonomii.

----------


## Gremlinka

Kurde, a my świadomie nie robimy przejścia z korytarza. Ale dom mały, więc powinno być ok...

----------


## ojojoj

> a ja mam wrażenie, że po prostu projekt był wybierany na zasadzie " ale ładna wizualizacja"!
> Ten sam syndrom widzę wśród ludzi którzy wybierają projekty pracowni "domy z wizją" a potem zastanawiają się, gdzie postawić telewizor, bo na przepięknie renderowanej wizualce stoi on w świetle okna tarasowego - co w zasadzie wyklucza oglądanie telewizji bez zasłonięcia wszystkich okien w salonie. Ale niewielu budujących rozpatrywało przed zakupem projektu praktyczność tego rozwiązania.
> 
> Chodzenie ze śmieciami i zakupami dookoła salonu będzie uciążliwe. To podstawy ergonomii.


My raczej nie kierujemy się wrażeniami, obawiam się nawet że często mamy zbyt pragmatyczne podejście do wielu spraw, czy wizualka ładna ? - to kwestia gustu i estetyki   :smile: , gdybym miała określić to schludna - ot biały domek, kontrastowy dach i jakże modna drewniana elewacja, można uznać i ładny i brzydki, co kto lubi  :smile:  . Poszukujemy już długi czas, nie wiem dlaczego zrobiliśmy wrażenie że mamy syndrom wybierania domu po obrazku, nie szkodzi  :wink:  , sprostuję tylko ,że jednak nie ... 
Mieszkam w jednorodzinnym już 28 lat, to taki kawał czasu, który ukształtował pewne przyzwyczajenia, nie przeraża mnie załamana/zachwiana (nie wiem jak nazwać) ergonomia . W dobie siedzenia przed tv i komputerem  nie pokara nikogo jak się przespaceruje z workiem śmieci, tak mi się wydaje. Zdaję sobie sprawę że można wygodniej, ale jak pisze Zielony Ogród "Niestety, mały dom to mały dom i trzeba wybierac między....dżumą a cholera"  :big tongue: 
Nam akurat strefa dzienna w szczególności przypadła do gustu (znów porównujemy ją do obecnego domu), jest miejsce kominkowe, miejsce na stół, kuchnia otwarta acz nie wywalona na salon, no i telewizor, tu też inaczej postrzegamy. Akurat to jeden z projektów przy których nie szukaliśmy nowego miejsca na tv, bo wydaje nam się że jest dobre. Latem słońce chodzi wysoko, więc może nie poraziłoby nam wizji . Do przeciwległego względem telewizora okna, które byłoby zachodnie, jest ponad 7m, zimą aż tyle słońca nie ma ... 
Wybór domu to wypadkowa wielu aspektów, nie tylko wizualek, potrafimy je dostrzec, mamy też świadomość że idealnie nigdy nie będzie, dlatego akceptujemy również rzeczy mniej idealne .

ale za opinię dzięki  :smile:

----------


## bitter

A ja długo szukałem funkcjonalnego parterowego domu z wyraźnie oddzielona strefa dzienna i nocną i znalazłem M95 "róże w ogrodzie". Wadą jest niewątpliwie wielospadowy dach ale można go projektować.wnętrze jest dla 
mnie jest idealne.

----------


## DEZET

> no i jeszcze kwestia płaskich daszków, i tu się zgadzamy i z Elfir i DEZET, teraz mamy płaski dach, który właśnie pomstujemy . 
> Dzięki za uwagi, wszystkie są cenne  pozdrawiamy
> 
> a... i jeszcze DEZET co masz na myśli pisząc "Trzy wejścia ze schodkami" - rozumiem że uważasz, że są na nie, a dlaczego ? Może głupio pytam, ale czy to również kwestia niewygody, podobnie jak z tymi zakupami, czy kwestia kosztów, bo schodki te rujnują budżet domu za coś około 200? A może jeszcze co innego czego się akurat w tej chwili nie domyślam  .


 Co do funkcjonalności- ja swój domek "prześwietliłem" pod kątem użytkowym dla swoich wymagań, z drobnymi zmianami ścian(np. rozdzielenie wc i łazienki) i inne ważne dla mnie sprawy. O schodkach pisałem, bo może nie podnoszą dramatycznie kosztów, jednak trochę wyjdzie: fundament, wypełnienie, płytki, klej, robocizna.
Piece gazowe są prawie bezgłośne, inaczej z piecami na paliwo stałe z dmuchawami- te szumią, ale czy przez ścianę będzie to słychać- chyba nie.
Wygodnie mieć pom. gosp. przy wejściu, ja mam od strony garażu, między nim a kuchnią, ale zakupy raczej będą wjeżdżały do garażu i dalej :wink: ,

----------


## ojojoj

> W domku za 200tyś, wszędzie jest blisko, więc nie przesadzajmy z tą ergonomią.


tak właśnie chcieliśmy to ująć, aby obok podstaw ergonomii zachować podstawy zdrowego rozsądku i nie tworzyć wirtualnych problemów
 :Wink2:  bardziej jak śmieci i zakupy przeraża nas euro 2012, zaczęliśmy zastanawiać się kto będzie biegał po browary sześć metrów do lodówki   :big tongue:

----------


## pawel2210

> Mi wyszło ok.300zł/m2 płyty ale zbrojonej pod szkody górnicze,zwykła płyta wydzie ok.250zł/m2 pow.zabudowy.Kalkulator w rękę i pokaż wynik kierownikowi  To nie kierownika dom a tylko Twój i Ty licz a nie licz na kierownika 
> 
> Nie zapominaj,że po płycie nie musisz już dawać styropianu pod wylewkę(jeśli masz podłogówkę) i ten koszt też trzeba wziąśc pod uwagę i odliczyć.Jeśli nie masz podłogówki to nie robisz już wylewki i tak samo ten koszt trzeba odliczyć


witam :smile:  ja mam tradycyjny fundament ściany  murowane na wysokość 1m nie wiem jak w takiej sytuacji zrobić płytę? przeliczyłem m2 i porównałem koszt płyty(250zl m2) z tradycyjnym fundamentem i wyszło mi 12500zl różnicy na korzyść zwykłego fundamentu... to chyba dość sporo i nie wiem czy koszt wylewki i styropianu będzie większy.

----------


## pawel2210

> No nie wiem,ja za styropian(20cm) pod płytę dałem 11,2tys.zł,gdybym płytę traktował już jako wylewka pod panele czy parkiet to dotatkowe 4tys.zł bym oszczędził ale zachciało mi się podłogówki nie w płycie a w dodatkowej wylewce 
> 
> Mi przy płycie głównie zależało na pozbyciu się mostków termicznych do gruntu i traktowaniu płyty jako akumulatora ciepła z tańszej taryfy prądowej.


No rozumiem ale ja bede dawal 10cm styro jakis ze sredniej polki, nie wiem jaki musiales dac pod plyte pewnie musial byc dosc konkretny..? robiac plyte najpierw musial bym chyba nawiesc ziemi i wyrownac teren bo nie wiem jak mial bym ja zrobic na mmetr wysoka...

----------


## miloszenko

> witam ja mam tradycyjny fundament ściany  murowane na wysokość 1m nie wiem jak w takiej sytuacji zrobić płytę? przeliczyłem m2 i porównałem koszt płyty(250zl m2) z tradycyjnym fundamentem i wyszło mi 12500zl różnicy na korzyść zwykłego fundamentu... to chyba dość sporo i nie wiem czy koszt wylewki i styropianu będzie większy.


Witam, moglbys te obliczenia pokazac ?? Z jakiegos konkretnego powodu wynosisz budynek 1 metr powyzej terenu?? Z plyta nie byloby problemu trzebaby teren wokol budynku odpowiednio podniesc. Ile m2 plyty zalozyles?? Czy dla fundamentow tradycyjnych zalozyles koszt chudziaka i izolacji ??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawel2210

> Witam, moglbys te obliczenia pokazac ?? Z jakiegos konkretnego powodu wynosisz budynek 1 metr powyzej terenu?? Z plyta nie byloby problemu trzebaby teren wokol budynku odpowiednio podniesc. Ile m2 plyty zalozyles?? Czy dla fundamentow tradycyjnych zalozyles koszt chudziaka i izolacji ??
> 
> Pozdrawiam


moje obliczenia nie sa dokladne... poprostu przyjalem ze m2 plyty kosztuje 250zl(tak napisal arturo72) pomnozylem to przez m2 mojego domu i od wyniku odjalem koszt fundamentu tradycyjnego(ktory mam juz zrobiony na gotowo czyli kanaliza chudziak izolacje i ocieplenie) roznicy wyszlo 12500 ale to dlatego ze duzo robilem sam i kombinowalem tak zeby wyszlo jak najtaniej... domu nie podnosze na 1m tylko na 40cm ponad teren a te 60cm musze podsypac cala dzialke zeby wyjsc wyzej niz droga, jak robilem fundament nie mialem mozliwosci zeby tanio podsypac teren wole poczekac na jakas okazje. Gdybym mial rowniutka dzialke to napewno wzial bym pod uwage plyte bo jesli by wszystko zrobic samemu i kombinowac to moglo by to wyjsc taniej ale to by trzeba bylo policzyc.

----------


## miloszenko

> moje obliczenia nie sa dokladne... poprostu przyjalem ze m2 plyty kosztuje 250zl(tak napisal arturo72) pomnozylem to przez m2 mojego domu i od wyniku odjalem koszt fundamentu tradycyjnego(ktory mam juz zrobiony na gotowo czyli kanaliza chudziak izolacje i ocieplenie) roznicy wyszlo 12500 ale to dlatego ze duzo robilem sam i kombinowalem tak zeby wyszlo jak najtaniej... domu nie podnosze na 1m tylko na 40cm ponad teren a te 60cm musze podsypac cala dzialke zeby wyjsc wyzej niz droga, jak robilem fundament nie mialem mozliwosci zeby tanio podsypac teren wole poczekac na jakas okazje. Gdybym mial rowniutka dzialke to napewno wzial bym pod uwage plyte bo jesli by wszystko zrobic samemu i kombinowac to moglo by to wyjsc taniej ale to by trzeba bylo policzyc.


To ile masz tych m2 po podlodze na poziomie zero ?? Ja plyte robilem sam, jakbym wzial to pod uwage w wycenie jej kosztow to wychodzi:

materialy: 17 tys robocizna 5 tys. (87 m2 plyty)

Z robocizna: 252 zl/m2
Bez robocizny: 195 zl/m2

Pomijam porowywanie izolacyjnosci obu rozwiazan, dlatego dla samego porownania kosztow koniecznie musialbys podac metraz i uwzglednic brak/czesciowa robocizne. To o tyle wazne, iz Twoje stwierdzenie sugeruje nizszy koszt tradycyjnych law niz plyty, a nie znamy nawet metrazu i stopnia robocizny (co jak pokozalem znaczenie ma kolosalne).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawel2210

Mam 137m2 po podłodze. tak jak pisałem większość robiłem sam, płaciłem geodecie 500zl murarza 1900zl płaciłem tez za usługi koparki i 2 samochodów ciężarowych 2500zl. koszt m2 fundamentu wychodzi mi 138,7zl to i tak jest spora różnica... ale trzeba by wziąć pod uwagę cenę materiałów. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

> Mam 137m2 po podłodze. tak jak pisałem większość robiłem sam, płaciłem geodecie 500zl murarza 1900zl płaciłem tez za usługi koparki i 2 samochodów ciężarowych 2500zl. koszt m2 fundamentu wychodzi mi 138,7zl to i tak jest spora różnica... ale trzeba by wziąć pod uwagę cenę materiałów. 
> pozdrawiam


Czyli wyszlo niecale 19 tys za ok. 140 po podlodze, to jest super wynik. W zyciu plyty w tej cenie nie zrobie. Mozesz jeszcze podac co w tych kosztach sie zawiera ?? Stawialem ze znajomym 2 identyczne domy po podlodze i on sie w 20 tys nie zmiescil (87 metrow).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## pawel2210

> Czyli wyszlo niecale 19 tys za ok. 140 po podlodze, to jest super wynik. W zyciu plyty w tej cenie nie zrobie. Mozesz jeszcze podac co w tych kosztach sie zawiera ?? Stawialem ze znajomym 2 identyczne domy po podlodze i on sie w 20 tys nie zmiescil (87 metrow).
> 
> Pozdrawiam


w sumie to blad wyszlo 19100zl :smile:  
materialy to miedzy innymi:
27m3betonu b15\
28kamazow podsypki i zwiru
1216szt bloczka betonowego
zbrojenie 1500zl 
cement3tony
itd. nie chce mi sie kazdego pierdolka pisac bo to by za dlugo zajelo...
pozdrawiam

----------


## pawel2210

caly fundament kosztowal mnie 19100zl ale bez pomocy rodziny i bez kombinowania wyszlo by minimum25000

----------


## miloszenko

> caly fundament kosztowal mnie 19100zl ale bez pomocy rodziny i bez kombinowania wyszlo by minimum25000


Trzeba jeszcze chyba doliczyc jakies elementy izolacji poziomej: xps, folia kubelkowa, dysperbit, styro od srodka (chodz to juz niekoniecznie), zageszczanie podsypki, czesc podziemna instalacji wod-kan, jak licze po cenach z okresu, kiedy robilem plyte (beton po 180zl (chodz nie wiem czy podales beton na stope fund i szlichte), podsypka 300zl/auto 10ton/ bloczki fund 4zl/sztuka) to tak to wszystko sie sumuje blizej 25-28 tys bez robocizny, i kwota za metr zbliza sie do 200 zl/m2 (moja plyta wyszla 195/metr). 

Pytam o te szczegoly bo watek ten nakazuje podchodzic szczegolnie do kazdej wydanej zlotowki na budowie. Nie chce zebysmy tutaj za bardzo zaookraglali i niepotrzebnie nie robili nikomu nadziei ze tale a tyle sie da. Wszyscy wiemy, ze na robociznie oszczedzic sie da, ale niektorych materialow sie po proastu zastapic nie da.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## edomek

u mniw płyta wyszła
koparka, piach, zagęszczenie 11000
wytyczenie 900 zł
kanalizacja 1890zł
szalunek styro 100 18cm, siatka, klej, opaska - 2300
folia 0,5 1100 zł
xps 20 cm 20540 zł
zbrojenie 12000 zł
woda +podłogówka 3400 zł
beton 12450 zł

razem 65580 zł przy powierzchni 256 m2

jeszcze drenaż ok 2000 zł

----------


## andrzej27

masz piwnice?

----------


## pawel2210

> Trzeba jeszcze chyba doliczyc jakies elementy izolacji poziomej: xps, folia kubelkowa, dysperbit, styro od srodka (chodz to juz niekoniecznie), zageszczanie podsypki, czesc podziemna instalacji wod-kan, jak licze po cenach z okresu, kiedy robilem plyte (beton po 180zl (chodz nie wiem czy podales beton na stope fund i szlichte), podsypka 300zl/auto 10ton/ bloczki fund 4zl/sztuka) to tak to wszystko sie sumuje blizej 25-28 tys bez robocizny, i kwota za metr zbliza sie do 200 zl/m2 (moja plyta wyszla 195/metr). 
> 
> Pytam o te szczegoly bo watek ten nakazuje podchodzic szczegolnie do kazdej wydanej zlotowki na budowie. Nie chce zebysmy tutaj za bardzo zaookraglali i niepotrzebnie nie robili nikomu nadziei ze tale a tyle sie da. Wszyscy wiemy, ze na robociznie oszczedzic sie da, ale niektorych materialow sie po proastu zastapic nie da.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


witam :smile:  no to opisuje wszystko co i jak: powiezchnia fundamentu to 137m2, lawy 50cm na 60cm, sciana fund 108cm wysokosci.fundament robilem w czerwcu caly na gotowo(kanaliza, chudziak, izolacje pozioma i pinowa,ocieplenie) a to koszta co ile i za ile :smile: :
1:geodeta-600zl
2:koparka zdjecie humusu i wykop pod lawy- 450zl
3:beton b 15 na lawy 27m3-5400zl
4:murarze 1900 murowanie scian fundamentowych
5:bloczki betonowe 1216szt*2,35=2860zl
6:cegla betonowa 320szt-186zl
7:cement tu nie wiem dokladnie ale okolo 3 palet czyli4,2tony*375zl=1575zl
8;zbrojenie okolo 1400zl nie wiem dokladnie bo policzylem jedna trzecia kupionej stali na caly dom
9:nazedzia-90zl
10:wapno w plynie, plastpapa- 220zl
11:dysperbit 275zl
12;styropian 5cm, klej,siatka, kolki-752zl
13;zwir do murowania-180zl
14;podsypka i zwir do betonowania 27 kamazow- 1800zl
15:mata zbrojeniowa 140m2-400zl
16;kanalizacja 738zl
17: piwo dla pomagierow wodka na zakonczenie i napoje liczmy 200zl :smile: 
SUMA;19026zl 
odchodzi kaucja za palety i zwrot watu ale tylko z czesci kwoty bo nie na wszystko mam fakture. wszystko procz murowania robilem sam :smile: 
POZDRAWIAM

----------


## pawel2210

a i jeszcze pozyczenie zageszczarki i paliwo 100zl

----------


## bitter

Murarze za niecałe 2 tys? To za ile ile wymurują ci cały dom?

----------


## miloszenko

> witam no to opisuje wszystko co i jak: powiezchnia fundamentu to 137m2, lawy 50cm na 60cm, sciana fund 108cm wysokosci.fundament robilem w czerwcu caly na gotowo(kanaliza, chudziak, izolacje pozioma i pinowa,ocieplenie) a to koszta co ile i za ile:
> 1:geodeta-600zl
> 2:koparka zdjecie humusu i wykop pod lawy- 450zl
> 3:beton b 15 na lawy 27m3-5400zl
> 4:murarze 1900 murowanie scian fundamentowych
> 5:bloczki betonowe 1216szt*2,35=2860zl
> 6:cegla betonowa 320szt-186zl
> 7:cement tu nie wiem dokladnie ale okolo 3 palet czyli4,2tony*375zl=1575zl
> 8;zbrojenie okolo 1400zl nie wiem dokladnie bo policzylem jedna trzecia kupionej stali na caly dom
> ...


 Ale w tej wycenie nie ma szlichty poza tym nie wiem co te kamazy wozily ale u mnie za 1 auto bylo 300 zl. Wniosek mam 1: taka wycena jest bardzo indywidualna.

----------


## pawel2210

> Murarze za niecałe 2 tys? To za ile ile wymurują ci cały dom?


1900zl za same murowanie bloczkow betonowych, wszystkie inne roboty robilem sam. za sciany parteru strop i sciany poddasza ni pamietam dokladnie ile liczyli ale cos okolo 9tys ale stwierdzilem ze sprobuje samemu to zrobic, sciany parteru juz sa gotowe :smile:

----------


## pawel2210

> Ale w tej wycenie nie ma szlichty poza tym nie wiem co te kamazy wozily ale u mnie za 1 auto bylo 300 zl. Wniosek mam 1: taka wycena jest bardzo indywidualna.


szlichta to chudziak tak? no to zalewany byl z betoniary recznie.... a jesli chodzi o ta podsypke to praktycznie w wiekszosci zwir nadawajacy sie do betonowania, placilem tylko za usluge koparki i kamazow towar za darmo... czasami warto troche pomyslec i szukac okazji :smile:  gdybym mial ten piach kupic po normalnej cenie i do kazdej roboty bral fachowcow to wydal bym duzo wiecej pieniedzy...

----------


## bitter

> 1900zl za same murowanie bloczkow betonowych, wszystkie inne roboty robilem sam. za sciany parteru strop i sciany poddasza ni pamietam dokladnie ile liczyli ale cos okolo 9tys ale stwierdzilem ze sprobuje samemu to zrobic, sciany parteru juz sa gotowe


Nigdy bym się nie odważył murować

----------


## bitter

I postawił byś je prosto? Jesteś pewien?

----------


## DEZET

> I postawił byś je prosto? Jesteś pewien?


Wbrew pozorom to proste- jak wspomniano odpowiednie narzędzia niezbędne. Poza tym suporeks 24 cm układa się na klej naprawdę dobrze. Postawienia parteru bym się nie zdecydował, ale wymurowałem u siebie ściany szczytowe z otworami na okna i nadprożami samodzielnie wylewanymi. ścianki działowe z cienkiego suporeksu też sam stawiałem- w jednym miejscu nieznacznie się wygięła jedna ściana, bo... sznurek się zahaczył. Przyjdzie tynk i nic nie będzie widać. W swojej pracy (stała pensja) nie zarobiłbym na zapłacenie pracownikom, a zaoszczędzić trzeba było.

----------


## marjucha

> I postawił byś je prosto? Jesteś pewien?


Murowanie jest prostsze niż się wydaje.
Często używać poziomicy, sznurka murarskiego, wężyka z wodą do wyłapania różnic poziomów narożników i można murować. :smile:

----------


## robdk

Z mojego doświadczenia - jeśli umiemy sporo zrobić sami to proponuję murowanie, dach i montaż okien zostawić ekipom. Wychodzi niedrogo w stosunku do wykonanej pracy. Siły zostawić na sprawy wykonania instalacji, wykończenia wnętrz itp, bo tu robocizna czasami powala.

----------


## marjucha

> Z mojego doświadczenia - jeśli umiemy sporo zrobić sami to proponuję murowanie, dach i montaż okien zostawić ekipom. Wychodzi niedrogo w stosunku do wykonanej pracy. Siły zostawić na sprawy wykonania instalacji, wykończenia wnętrz itp, bo tu robocizna czasami powala.


Dach i montaż okien zostawiłem ekipom, bo za okna z montażem zapłaciłem prawie tyle samo co bez montażu(różnica Vat-u), a dachu nie zrobiłbym we własnym zakresie w zadowalającym mnie czasie.
Murowanie ze stropem to u mnie było ok. 30tyś więc nie tak mało :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Z mojego doświadczenia - jeśli umiemy sporo zrobić sami to proponuję murowanie, dach i montaż okien zostawić ekipom. Wychodzi niedrogo w stosunku do wykonanej pracy. Siły zostawić na sprawy wykonania instalacji, wykończenia wnętrz itp, bo tu robocizna czasami powala.


To racja- wykończeniówka kosztuje niemało i moim zdaniem wcale nie są to ceny uzasadnione skomplikowaniem pracy.
Robiąc swój dach samodzielnie zaoszczędziłem od 8 do 11tys (fachowcy liczą od 35 do 50zł/m2 dachu), więc gra była warta świeczki, jedynie więcej czasu pochłonęła.

----------


## pawel2210

ja murowałem z suporeksu 24cm nie jest to trudne i ani trochę nie żałuje ze podjąłem się samemu :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> Plytki klade bezposrednio na plyte???? Tzn u mnie teraz juz za pozno bo i tak mamy zrobione fundamenty,ale liczylam to kiedys - nie pamietam juz jakie musza buc grubosci i warstwy i jak nic wychodzilo mi drozej, tylko....nie wiedziala ze na plyte nie robi sie juz wylewki. a plytki nie spekaja? Taka rowna jest ta plyta ze mozna klasc nawet tzw gumolit??


Gładkość i poziom płyty zależy od fachowców, jak dobrze zrobią to nic nie trzeba wyrównywać.
Czy płytki pękają na cienkiej- 5-8cm wylewce? Na pewno nie, więc czemu mają pękać na kilkudziesięciu cm betonu?

----------


## Kasia_Przemek

Witajcie, rozpoczęliśmy przeglądanie wszelakich projektów - stąd jedno z naszych pytań, jak realnie odnosić się do przedstawianych w kosztorysie kwot? Czy są one mniej więcej jednoznaczne z rzeczywistością, zaniżone, czy zawyżone?

----------


## wilski

> Witajcie, rozpoczęliśmy przeglądanie wszelakich projektów - stąd jedno z naszych pytań, jak realnie odnosić się do przedstawianych w kosztorysie kwot? Czy są one mniej więcej jednoznaczne z rzeczywistością, zaniżone, czy zawyżone?


To też zależy od tego, czy będziecie budować metodą gospodarczą czy inaczej...Też warto zwrócić uwagę ,czy obejmują instalacje wewnętrzne itp...Z reguły jednak wychodzi zawsze więcej niż sobie zaplanujemy :wink:  pozdrawiam

----------


## redcode

Dokładnie, ciężko spotkać jakiś kosztorys nie rozrósł się w trakcie realizacji.

Niemniej jednak, i takie sie zdarzają  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Witajcie, rozpoczęliśmy przeglądanie wszelakich projektów - stąd jedno z naszych pytań, jak realnie odnosić się do przedstawianych w kosztorysie kwot? Czy są one mniej więcej jednoznaczne z rzeczywistością, zaniżone, czy zawyżone?


Domyślam się, że chodzi Wam o kosztorysy zawarte w projektach lub na stronach www pracowni.
 Obejmują one zarówno materiał jak i robociznę- jesli sami coś potraficie, załatwicie tańszy materiał, to z kosztorysu ubywa jakaś część kwoty tam wpisanej.

----------


## Kasia_Przemek

Metoda budowy będzie czysto gospodarcza, w większości, bo firmę zatrudnić planujemy tylko do wylania fundamentów, postawienia ścian i stropu. Z resztą poradzimy sobie sami. Materiały będziemy poszukiwać możliwie najtańsze - na przykład w Niemczech, gdzie na "głupim" cemencie różnica jest znaczna...  :smile:  
Zastanawiamy się właśnie, czy, za przykładem kosztorysu na stronie www, można rozumieć, iż podana kwota jest w miarę rzeczywista, a jeśli nie, to jak spora może być przewaga realnej kwoty nad tą wpisaną w kosztorysie poglądowym.

----------


## DEZET

> Metoda budowy będzie czysto gospodarcza, w większości, bo firmę zatrudnić planujemy tylko do wylania fundamentów, postawienia ścian i stropu. Z resztą poradzimy sobie sami. Materiały będziemy poszukiwać możliwie najtańsze - na przykład w Niemczech, gdzie na "głupim" cemencie różnica jest znaczna...  
> Zastanawiamy się właśnie, czy, za przykładem kosztorysu na stronie www, można rozumieć, iż podana kwota jest w miarę rzeczywista, a jeśli nie, to jak spora może być przewaga realnej kwoty nad tą wpisaną w kosztorysie poglądowym.


Samego cementu nie idzie tak dużo na budowie, chyba,że będziecie kręcić beton na fundament i wieniec (szkoda zdrowia),koszty transportu też trzeba liczyć.
O tym co może obniżyć koszt budowy pisano tu wielokrotnie. Na pewno nie wydacie kasy na roboty, które sami zrobicie, materiał niestety kosztuje, ale można negocjować rabaty. Sporo rzeczy można kupić na aukcjach- nawet z transportem jest taniej.

----------


## pionan

> Metoda budowy będzie czysto gospodarcza, w większości, bo firmę zatrudnić planujemy tylko do wylania fundamentów, postawienia ścian i stropu. Z resztą poradzimy sobie sami. Materiały będziemy poszukiwać możliwie najtańsze - na przykład w Niemczech, gdzie na "głupim" cemencie różnica jest znaczna...  
> Zastanawiamy się właśnie, czy, za przykładem kosztorysu na stronie www, można rozumieć, iż podana kwota jest w miarę rzeczywista, a jeśli nie, to jak spora może być przewaga realnej kwoty nad tą wpisaną w kosztorysie poglądowym.


Droga Kasiu, drogi Przemku. Buduję bardzo blisko Was, tylko ja pomału już kończę. Też jeżdziłem do Niemiec sprawdzać ceny i niestety muszę Was rozczarować. Wcale nie jest tanio. Np niemiecki gazobeton Porit ok 30% drożej w porównaniu z Solbetem. Euro kosztuje 4,30PLN, a nie jak w 2008 roku 3,20. Poza tym kupując u nas możesz na część materiałów odzyskać część zapłaconego vatu. W Niemczech również, ale musisz dokonywać zakupów na firmę.
My u siebie generalnie nie zwracalismy uwagi na szacunkowe koszty budowy podane przy projekcie. Rozeznalismy rynek mat. bud. i sami sporządzilismy ślepy kosztorys w oparciu o zestawienie materiałów zawartych w projekcie. Ekipy były już poumawiane, stawki ustalone.
Dziwne macie trochę podejscie. Fundamenty i sciany będzie stawiać Wam firma, co z mojej perspektywy wydaje się dość proste. Dach, instalacje, tynki, będziecie robic już sami. No chyba, ze jesteście, lub macie w rodzinie speców od tych robót. Bo jeśli nie to pełen szacun.

----------


## weronikka1

Orientuje się może ktoś jaka jest różnica w cenie pomiędzy stropem belkowym, a wiązarami? I czy po kratownicach można spokojnie chodzić i coś na nich trzymać (chodzi mi o różne rzeczy jakie ludzie trzymają na strychu)?

----------


## Kasia_Przemek

> Droga Kasiu, drogi Przemku. Buduję bardzo blisko Was, tylko ja pomału już kończę. Też jeżdziłem do Niemiec sprawdzać ceny i niestety muszę Was rozczarować. Wcale nie jest tanio. Np niemiecki gazobeton Porit ok 30% drożej w porównaniu z Solbetem. Euro kosztuje 4,30PLN, a nie jak w 2008 roku 3,20. Poza tym kupując u nas możesz na część materiałów odzyskać część zapłaconego vatu. W Niemczech również, ale musisz dokonywać zakupów na firmę.
> My u siebie generalnie nie zwracalismy uwagi na szacunkowe koszty budowy podane przy projekcie. Rozeznalismy rynek mat. bud. i sami sporządzilismy ślepy kosztorys w oparciu o zestawienie materiałów zawartych w projekcie. Ekipy były już poumawiane, stawki ustalone.
> Dziwne macie trochę podejscie. Fundamenty i sciany będzie stawiać Wam firma, co z mojej perspektywy wydaje się dość proste. Dach, instalacje, tynki, będziecie robic już sami. No chyba, ze jesteście, lub macie w rodzinie speców od tych robót. Bo jeśli nie to pełen szacun.


Wiadomo, że zakup materiałów w Niemczech to nie jedyna nadzieja. Oczywiście, przymierzamy się do sporządzenia takiego wstępnego kosztorysu, jak to zrobiliście - najlepsza metoda na poznanie rynku, poznanie kosztów budowy.
W rodzinnych domach wymianialiśmy dachy - w jednym od podstaw, w drugim tylko pokrycie, więc i w naszym nowym domu powinniśmy temu podołać w kilka osób.
Instalacje elektryczne, wod-kan i wszelkie inne zlecimy rodzinie, na zasadzie - my pomogliśmy wam, wy nam pomożecie, co jest już dogadane.
Wszelkie inne prace - samodzielnie lub też właśnie z pomocą osób bliskich, które zajmują się tym na co dzień. 
Nie powinno być źle  :smile:

----------


## wojpyrak

Z tego co piszecie to generalnie trzeba założyć, że do kosztorysu zamieszczonego na stronach projektów należy dodać ok. 20%?

----------


## miloszk

Ja budowę zacząłem sam jako komplety laik i tylko zbliżająca się zima spowodowała, że wziąłem ludzi do skończenia stanu 0. Kierownik ekipy powiedział, że ściankę fundamentową postawiłem bardzo dobrze (około 30%). Na wiosnę zaczynam stawiać ściany.
Jeśli miałbym jeszcze raz podchodzić to tematu budowy, to do najcięższych robót szukałbym kogoś do pomocy - np. do kopania fundamentów i do noszenia bloczków. Od stanu zero będzie tylko lepiej  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Z tego co piszecie to generalnie trzeba założyć, że do kosztorysu zamieszczonego na stronach projektów należy dodać ok. 20%?


Raczej odjąć, przy założeniu wkładu własnego robocizny, ale niekoniecznie musi to być 20%.- -może być więcej lub mniej.

----------


## DEZET

> Orientuje się może ktoś jaka jest różnica w cenie pomiędzy stropem belkowym, a wiązarami? I czy po kratownicach można spokojnie chodzić i coś na nich trzymać (chodzi mi o różne rzeczy jakie ludzie trzymają na strychu)?


I jedno i drugie rozwiązanie musi być przeliczone(rozpiętości, grubości elementów,nośność, itp). Po kratownicach można chodzić, oczywiście, najpierw na belki trzeba położyć np, płyty osb- 22-25mm grubości, żeby zrobić podłogę. 
Wiązary to gotowy element zespolony z krokwiami - szybki w montażu na budynku, tradycyjna więźba to koszt drzewa i robocizny i dłuższy czas wykonania. Wiązary są droższe, ale rekompensuje cenę możliwość lepszego wykorzystania powierzchni.

----------


## Eskaa

Pozostając w temacie tanich w budowie domów- co myślicie o  tym?
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-atut-bsa1552.aspx
Ktoś wycenił ssz na 308 tyś, chyba niemożliwe ?

----------


## Pawel78

Możliwe bo dom jest bez instalacji wewnętrznych!

----------


## Eskaa

Hmmm........ ale ja myślę,że to za dużo za ssz.......

----------


## Jacekss

zdecydowanie za dużo, za 300 tys to taki domek już pod klucz, tak sądze. jest mały i prosty

----------


## chris004

Witam 

Chciałbym aby ktoś mniej więcej powiedział czy jestem w stanie wybudować całego bliźniaka ( obydwie połówki ) za mniej więcej 420 - 450 tys zł. Dodam że mam działkę 8 arową w pełni uzbrojoną ( altanka z podciągniętym prądem + budka z gazem + studzienka z wodą + ogrodzona )

Interesuje mnie ten projekt ESTER
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...k-wry1040.aspx


- każda połówka ma około 113 m2 + garaże po 19 m2 ( ewentualnie lekkie modyfikację typu mała piwnica pod częścią domu - bo nie wiem czym grzać czy gazem czy piecem na węgiel/ekogroszek )
- materiały średniej jakości.( tam gdzie trzeba to lepsze )
- na każdy etap budowy inna ekipa ( stan surowy zamknięty, elektryka, ogrzewanie , elewacja itp ) - myślę że wtedy jest trochę taniej.
- wykończenie wewnątrz myślę że systemem gospodarczym - po rodzinie ( kuchnia, łazienka, podłogi itp )

----------


## bitter

> Pozostając w temacie tanich w budowie domów- co myślicie o  tym?
> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-atut-bsa1552.aspx
> Ktoś wycenił ssz na 308 tyś, chyba niemożliwe ?


Jak dla mnie 350 pod klucz może da radę. Z minusów projektu - jedna łazienka. Oczywiście to zależy od potrzeb ale dla mnie masakra. Mam w domu dwie kobiety i brak drugiej łazienki to skazanie się na "siku pod płotem". Zimą jeszcze ujdzie bo ciemno rano ale latem głupi jak sąsiadka podpatrzy  :wink: ))))

----------


## Eskaa

Bitter z jedną łazienką faktycznie kiepsko, nie pomyślałam o tym bo za bardzo byłam zaaferowana kosztorysem   :smile: 
Ciekawe co na to Zielony Ogród- jej domek ma podobną bryłę i metraż a koszt wybudowania dużo mniejszy.

----------


## michal0712

> Jak dla mnie 350 pod klucz może da radę. Z minusów projektu - jedna łazienka. Oczywiście to zależy od potrzeb ale dla mnie masakra. Mam w domu dwie kobiety i brak drugiej łazienki to skazanie się na "siku pod płotem". Zimą jeszcze ujdzie bo ciemno rano ale latem głupi jak sąsiadka podpatrzy ))))


 temat wątku to dom za 200 tyś, druga dodatkowa łazienka zwiększa koszty budowy - niby to tylko kilka rurek do kanalizacji i wody więcej, do tego jeszcze umywalka, baterie, wc oraz płytki (materiał + robocizna).

----------


## DEZET

> Pozostając w temacie tanich w budowie domów- co myślicie o  tym?
> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-atut-bsa1552.aspx
> Ktoś wycenił ssz na 308 tyś, chyba niemożliwe ?


Koszt zależy od tego kto buduje- jak kogoś stać, to 400 będzie mało. Dla mnie raczej 308tys. to na gotowo! Nie ma w tym domku żadnych cudów, żeby nie zejść znacznie poniżej tej kwoty.

----------


## DEZET

> temat wątku to dom za 200 tyś, druga dodatkowa łazienka zwiększa koszty budowy - niby to tylko kilka rurek do kanalizacji i wody więcej, do tego jeszcze umywalka, baterie, wc oraz płytki (materiał + robocizna).


Nie przesadzaj- druga łazienka ile podroży koszt- 5tys- przy koszcie budowy 200tys.?
Bitter ma rację. W tym przypadku zmniejszyłbym ciut łazienkę i zrobił dodatkowe wc. Koszt- jedna ścianka działowa i na niej płytki + kompakt i umywalka.

----------


## michal0712

> Nie przesadzaj- druga łazienka ile podroży koszt- 5tys- przy koszcie budowy 200tys.?
> Bitter ma rację. W tym przypadku zmniejszyłbym ciut łazienkę i zrobił dodatkowe wc. Koszt- jedna ścianka działowa i na niej płytki + kompakt i umywalka.


ok, zaproponowaliście dodatkowe wc koszt + ok 5 tyś, ktoś inny powie o innym udogodnieniu + kolejne 5 tyś i mamy już 10 tyś, ja nikogo nie chcę tu przekonywać do takich czy innych rozwiązań tylko zwracam uwagę, że mogą one wpłynąć na zwiększenie kosztów budowy.

----------


## Eskaa

> Koszt zależy od tego kto buduje- jak kogoś stać, to 400 będzie mało. Dla mnie raczej 308tys. to na gotowo! Nie ma w tym domku żadnych cudów, żeby nie zejść znacznie poniżej tej kwoty.


Wiem ,że przy wykończeniu można zaszaleć , ale 308 tyś za ssz to według mnie dużo, bo tu -tak jak wspomniałeś, cudów nie ma.

----------


## miloszenko

> Wiem ,że przy wykończeniu można zaszaleć , ale 308 tyś za ssz to według mnie dużo, bo tu -tak jak wspomniałeś, cudów nie ma.


94 m2, liczac po 3 tys/metr pod klucz, to mozna zrobic dom z roletami elektrycznimi, bajerami jak inteligentne przystawki, drewnem w lazienkach, plazma i innymi rzeczymi  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Bitter z jedną łazienką faktycznie kiepsko, nie pomyślałam o tym bo za bardzo byłam zaaferowana kosztorysem  
> Ciekawe co na to Zielony Ogród- jej domek ma podobną bryłę i metraż a koszt wybudowania dużo mniejszy.


ja juz tu sie nawet na tym watku nie udzielam, bo to wszystko jest bez sensu. dom=cztery ściany+podłoga+dach, a ludzie kombinacje alpejskie wymyslaja, nie wiem o co tu chodzi.
nie mam duzo pieniedzy a chcę dom, wiec buduje prosto, nic na ozdobę, jedna łazienka, żadnych stropów, najprostsza ściana jednowarstwowa, zwykłe okna, najtańsze ogrzewanie, żadnych kombinacji. Jak ktos tak nie chce, to niech sie zadłuża albo niech nie buduje, trzeciego wyjscia nie ma. To smieszne wkładać dziesiątki tysięcy w drogie ogrzewanie czy inne pierdoły, aby móc sie chwalić, że dom zuzywa energii za 1300 zł zamiast za 1390.

trzeba pamietać, że jak ma sie 40 czy 50 lat to tez sie chce uzywac życia, a nie kredyty z młodości spłacać.

  apropo projektu - ładny, parę uproszczeń i na pewno duzo taniej wyjdzie niz tam prognozuja. akurat stan surowy mozna jeszcze jako tako samemu policzyć, z wykończeniami jest trudniej. cały koszt domu duzo łatwiej policzyć przy ścianach jednowastwowych z dobreg BK, bo wykończeniówka wtedy jest łatwa, szybka i tania.

----------


## Zielony ogród

gdyby mnie było stac na dwie łazienki, to nie wchodziłabym na ten watek

----------


## michal0712

> ok, zaproponowaliście dodatkowe wc koszt + ok 5 tyś, ktoś inny powie o innym udogodnieniu + kolejne 5 tyś i mamy już 10 tyś, ja nikogo nie chcę tu przekonywać do takich czy innych rozwiązań tylko zwracam uwagę, że mogą one wpłynąć na zwiększenie kosztów budowy.





> gdyby mnie było stac na dwie łazienki, to nie wchodziłabym na ten watek


dokładnie tak

----------


## bitter

Ludzie ratunku ale ja tu mówię o podstawowych potrzebach bytowych. Za przeproszeniem ja rano muszę zrobić siku, czasem coś więcej  :wink:  w zasadzie wszyscy wstajemy o tej samej porze wiec nie wyobrażam sobie codziennego tuptania pod drzwiami abo robienia tego w pośpiechu. Nie popadajmy w skrajności. Jak tani dom to lepiej wywalmy łazienkę w ogóle i skorzystajmy ze sławojki - 4m kwadratowe zaoszczędzone. Ile to zrobić mały kibelek jak kto nie chce łazienki a jaki komfort życia większy. Można zrobić mniejsze pokoje, dwuszybowe okna, dom bez ocieplenia itp ale jedna łazienka? Masakra.

Edit:
Zielonyogród jak to możliwe, że masz takie rachunki za prąd w dou bez ocieplenia i oknami dwuszybowymi. Jesteś w stanie podać średnią temperaturę w ciągu dnia w domu oraz powierzchnię okien? Ja ciągle myślę czy dobrze robię szukając okien trzyszybowych. Same okna pochłoną 30 tys z montażem z czego HS (ten luksus sobie zostawiam i nie odmówię) ok 15 tys więc pozostałe to 15 tys z montażem. Według programu OZC nie pamiętam dokładnie ale wychodziło mi kilkaset złotych rocznie więcej za prąd w dwuszybowych.

----------


## Zielony ogród

łazienka to tylko przykład; ludzie biora sie za budowanie domów nie majac pieniędzy a wszystko by chcieli. potem się dziwią, że budowa miała kosztowac 200,  a wyszła 400. jeżeli zaplanowałeś kilka łazienek i masz na to pieniądze, to nic nikomu do tego i w ogóle super, tez chciałabym oddzielny pokój kąpielowy i pomieszczenie do podgrzewania ręczników. ale jeżeli mam pieniądze ledwo na jedna łazienkę, to robienie drugiej z myślą "jakoś to będzie" jest lekkomyslne, bo zabraknie na cos innego. jak mnie nie stać, to zaciskam zęby i żyje dalej. w przypadku łazienki trzeba zacisnać czasami.....zwieracz... :sick: 
cieszmy sie z małych rzeczy bo klucz do szczęścia w nich zapisany jest......jakoś tak ta piosenka leciała?
Bitter, sama się zdziwiłam że takie te rachunki za prąd i w tym roku postanowilismy duzo mniej palic w kominku, bo drewno chyba drożej wychodzi. aby rachunek wyszedł wyzszy o kilkaset zł miesięcznie to musiałabym chyba te okna mieć pootwierane na oscież. rano w dni robocze mam 21-22 st, o pietnastej jak wracamy z pracy 22-23, wieczorem jak nie palimy w kominku potrafi spaść do 20-21, w mrozy do 19-20, ale wtedy palimy w kominku, bo ja lubie 23-24. w weekendy ustawiamy na wyższą temperaturę, bo więcej przebywamy w domu i prąd jest całe dzien tani. Postanowilismy, że do 2 tys. za ogrzewanie nie będziemy sie stresować, bo to jedna pensja rocznie, więc smieszna byłaby walka o obniżanie jeszcze tych rachunków kosztem montażu skomplikowanych wynalazków na kredyt. 
wiem, przez takich jak my nie ma postępu, ale niech inni za ten postęp płacą, ja za mało zarabiam.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> I dlatego tani dom to projekt prostego, niedużego domu bez fajerwerków. A potem to już realizacja tego projektu bez wymyślania dodatkowych robót( typu podnieśmy ścianę kolankową, zwiększmy kąt nachylenia dachu, etc. ).


 ale ludzie chcą i tani, i z fajerwerkami jednocześnie......

----------


## Zielony ogród

nawet ery juz nie ma....

----------


## Zielony ogród

aż sprawdziłam, co to okna HS, bo nie wiedziałam.
ja mam zwykłe okna, ale bez progu - brak progu to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie
jestem ciekawa, jakie macie rozwiązania w przypadku wystepowania owadów na waszych działkach. u mnie sa muchy, więc i tak nie mogę okien tarasowych zostawiać otwartych. na zwykłych oknach mam siatki, ale za siatke na okno bezprogowe bez poprzeczki środkowej chcieli.....4 tysiące. więc nie mam tej siatki, trudno, a drzwi tarasowe trzeba natychmiast za soba zamykać latem.

----------


## Zielony ogród

dzięki wielkie firewall, kwestia domek ładny-nieładny jest tak subiektywna....w każdym bądź razie moim zdaniem jest ten domek miły i wygląda na to, że mieszkają w nim mili ludzie, którzy nie muszą udowadniać, że ich stać, bo........ich nie stać :Confused: . sorry za te głupotki, ale mam dzisiaj dobry humor.

----------


## lelelek

Zielony ogród domek super no i gratulacje w doskonałym pogodzeniu ceny z efektem końcowym.
Jedno mnie tylko teraz zastanawia czy ja mieszkam w domu który wygląda na miłych czy nie miłych mieszkańców. 
Ps. naprawdę nie musisz co chwila powtarzać że nic nie musiałaś udowadniać.

----------


## Zielony ogród

starość nie radość skleroza człowiek czesto sie powtarza....
tak naprawdę nie jestem miła, raczej zołza złosliwa , to był żart
pokaż swój domek, to powiem, ale ktoś o takim sympatycznym nicku musi byc miły

a jeszcze jedno - ja sama nie zauważyłam, że sie powtarzam, więc tym bardziej mi miło, że ktoś uwaznie czyta moje przydługawe i pewnie nudne posty

----------


## michal0712

> Ludzie ratunku ale ja tu mówię o podstawowych potrzebach bytowych. Za przeproszeniem ja rano muszę zrobić siku, czasem coś więcej  w zasadzie wszyscy wstajemy o tej samej porze wiec nie wyobrażam sobie codziennego tuptania pod drzwiami abo robienia tego w pośpiechu. Nie popadajmy w skrajności. Jak tani dom to lepiej wywalmy łazienkę w ogóle i skorzystajmy ze sławojki - 4m kwadratowe zaoszczędzone. Ile to zrobić mały kibelek jak kto nie chce łazienki a jaki komfort życia większy. Można zrobić mniejsze pokoje, dwuszybowe okna, dom bez ocieplenia itp ale jedna łazienka? Masakra.
> 
> Edit:
> Zielonyogród jak to możliwe, że masz takie rachunki za prąd w dou bez ocieplenia i oknami dwuszybowymi. Jesteś w stanie podać średnią temperaturę w ciągu dnia w domu oraz powierzchnię okien? Ja ciągle myślę czy dobrze robię szukając okien trzyszybowych. Same okna pochłoną 30 tys z montażem z czego HS (ten luksus sobie zostawiam i nie odmówię) ok 15 tys więc pozostałe to 15 tys z montażem. Według programu OZC nie pamiętam dokładnie ale wychodziło mi kilkaset złotych rocznie więcej za prąd w dwuszybowych.


nie oceniaj innych po sobie - jedna łazienka w domu to nie jest problem - patrz mieszkający w blokach - drugie wc to raczej kwestia indywidualnej oceny / ceny

----------


## DEZET

> nie oceniaj innych po sobie - jedna łazienka w domu to nie jest problem - patrz mieszkający w blokach - drugie wc to raczej kwestia indywidualnej oceny / ceny


Czy nie lepiej mieszkać wygodniej niż w bloku? Mieszkanie to śr.50m2, domek ok. 100m2 - nie można dla przeważnie 3 osobowej rodziny i ... ewentualnych gości zrobić drugie wc, czy nawet łazieneczkę? Napisałem wcześniej o koszcie- ok.5 tys(łazienka), zaraz ktoś dodaje kolejne 5 na "coś" i tak możemy do śmierci doliczać zamiast budować i mieszkać.
Przyjadą teście i kolejka pod kibelkiem jak za prl-u...  :wink:  
Jeśli chcecie budować określcie najpierw swoje potrzeby, bo od tego zależy, czy dom będzie za 200, czy za 300tys. 
Sprawa prosta- jeśli komuś wystarczy domek 80m2 to niech taki buduje. Niepotrzebny garaż- to kolejne ok.15tys oszczędności. Ogrodzenie nie musi być kute, wystarczy siatka, itd. Nie trzeba mieć zaraz domu 150m2 bo taki mają sąsiedzi.. bo potem będzie problem choćby z ogrzewaniem.... bo...
Koleżanka z forum pisze, że nie odmówi sobie ... akwarium za 2 tys. I bądź tu człowieku mądry.. nikomu nie dogodzisz.

----------


## bitter

> Bitter, sama się zdziwiłam że takie te rachunki za prąd i w tym roku postanowilismy duzo mniej palic w kominku, bo drewno chyba drożej wychodzi. aby rachunek wyszedł wyzszy o kilkaset zł miesięcznie to musiałabym chyba te okna mieć pootwierane na oscież. rano w dni robocze mam 21-22 st, o pietnastej jak wracamy z pracy 22-23, wieczorem jak nie palimy w kominku potrafi spaść do 20-21, w mrozy do 19-20, ale wtedy palimy w kominku, bo ja lubie 23-24. w weekendy ustawiamy na wyższą temperaturę, bo więcej przebywamy w domu i prąd jest całe dzien tani. Postanowilismy, że do 2 tys. za ogrzewanie nie będziemy sie stresować, bo to jedna pensja rocznie, więc smieszna byłaby walka o obniżanie jeszcze tych rachunków kosztem montażu skomplikowanych wynalazków na kredyt. 
> wiem, przez takich jak my nie ma postępu, ale niech inni za ten postęp płacą, ja za mało zarabiam.


Burzysz moje wyliczenia z których wychodzi, że okna muszą być lepsze. Normalnie mam już mętlik. Co do łazienki tak oceniam to po sobie i dla mnie może nie być kostki przed domem ale druga łazienka (albo choćby kibelek) musowo.  U mnie na szczęście much nie ma, komary dopiero wieczorem. Pies uwielbia wybiegać milion razy na podwórko więc przy ładnej (patrz nie błotnistej  :wink:  pogodzie taras non stop otwarty i tutaj okno HS (przesuwne) jest nieocenione bo nie zajmuje miejsca. Gdyby nie fakt, że będę budował z silikatów to sprawdził bym jak to jest mieć nieocieplony dom z betonu komórkowego. Bo ocieplenie można zrobić później. Niestety silikaty muszą być ocieplone i trudno.

----------


## Kwitko

Dla mnie dwie łazienki są niezbędne i  choć budujemy tanio nie zrezygnowaliśmy z nich. Jednak jest to sprawa zupełnie indywidualna, każdy ma to co chce. Ja nie będę mieć np. zmywarki, firanek,  bo są mi one poprostu niepotrzebne, a inni nie potrafili by bez tego żyć.  A koszt zrobienia dodatkowego wc jest naprawdę niewielki i jak się dobrze postarać  to wyniesie tyle co ta zmywarka  :wink:

----------


## Malcolm

> Dla mnie dwie łazienki są niezbędne i  choć budujemy tanio nie zrezygnowaliśmy z nich. Jednak jest to sprawa zupełnie indywidualna, każdy ma to co chce. Ja nie będę mieć np. zmywarki, firanek,  bo są mi one poprostu niepotrzebne, a inni nie potrafili by bez tego żyć.


Dokładnie, każdy ma swoje priorytety. 
Jednak każdy przypadek trzeba rozpatrywać indywidualnie. Zielony Ogród mieszka tylko z mężem i jej jedna łazienka wystarczy. Natomiast bitter pisał, że ma w domu dwie kobiety i jego przypadek jest już inny.

Budowanie domu do 200tyś. to w pewnym sensie sztuka kompromisów. Rezygnujemy z czegoś aby zmieścić się w budżecie. A z czego zrezygnujemy to już sprawa indywidualna.

----------


## marchew

Może pomożecie:
mam działkę, mam pozwolenie na budowę,
nie mam na ten projekt pieniędzy -lepiej to stwierdzić teraz niż później, więc nie jest źle  :wink: 
w zasadzie pożegnałam się więc z ideą budowy w tym miejscu w najbliższym czasie
ale czytając ten wątek, zastanawiam się czy może jest jednak jakaś szansa - i tu potrzebuję ewentualnej zachęty/wskazówki lub też gwoździa 
no więc: 
na dom z wykończeniem (średni standard, cokolwiek to znaczy) mogę mieć 400 tys 
no to w czym problem?
w tym, że działkę mam stromą, i jak nic wychodzą piwnice
w tym, że muszą być minimum dwie sypialnie ma parterze, bo wózek inwalidzki i osoby starsze,
więc i wejście musi być po pochylni, bez schodów, co przy piwnicy się komplikuje
w tym, ze dach musi byc 30-45 stopni
no i potrzebne 4 sypialnie (lub 3 sypialnie plus gabinet)

te 2 sypialnie na parterze zwiększają obrys, co zwiększa piwnice i strych...

po prostu nie wiem czy to się w ogóle da, czy też muszą znaleźć płaską działkę i zwykłą parterówkę budować

??

----------


## Eskaa

Przede wszystkim pytanie nie pasuje do tego  wątku , ale skoro już pytasz to osobiście jestem za parterówką  :smile: 
Najważniejszy powód jest taki, że w domu zamieszka osoba na wózku inwalidzkim i dom parterowy będzie dla niej po prostu wygodniejszy, nie będzie pomieszczeń, do których nie będzie miała  dostępu.
Po drugie-nie wiedzę sensu budować piwnicy, która nie jest potrzebna.
Nie wiem ile warta jest wasza działka, ale nawet gdyby inna ( płaska) była droższa to warto w nią zainwestować, bo odpadnie koszt wybudowania piwnicy.

Jedno pytanie- na dole ( jeśli to ma być dom z poddaszem) mają mają być 2 sypialnie i salon a na górze jeszcze 3  lub 4 pokoje ? Czy razem w całym domu mają byc 4 pokoje i salon ? Jednym słowem -ile pokoi ma być w całym domu?  Może się okazać ,że dom będzie tak duży, że parterówka będzie bardzo droga w budowie.

----------


## marchew

w sumie ma być 4 sypialnie
pytam w tym wątku, bo to ciągle w stylu: czy da się tanio - tylko, że coś innego i trudniejszego

----------


## Eskaa

Jeśli w sumie mają być 4 sypialnie , w domu mają mieszkać osoby starsze i osoba na wózku, to tylko parterówka. Za 400 tyś postawisz taki dom, oczywiście pod warunkiem, że te sypialnie nie mają mieć po 20 m i że macie jakieś pojęcie o budowaniu i potraficie sami coś zrobić.
Dużo zależy od projektu, który wybierzecie.

----------


## DEZET

> Może pomożecie:
> mam działkę, mam pozwolenie na budowę,
> nie mam na ten projekt pieniędzy -lepiej to stwierdzić teraz niż później, więc nie jest źle 
> w zasadzie pożegnałam się więc z ideą budowy w tym miejscu w najbliższym czasie
> ale czytając ten wątek, zastanawiam się czy może jest jednak jakaś szansa - i tu potrzebuję ewentualnej zachęty/wskazówki lub też gwoździa 
> no więc: 
> na dom z wykończeniem (średni standard, cokolwiek to znaczy) mogę mieć 400 tys 
> no to w czym problem?
> w tym, że działkę mam stromą, i jak nic wychodzą piwnice
> ...


Bardzo trudno ocenić, czy starczą te pieniądze na taki dom - projekt  zapewne indywidualny, inne wymagania, co do pomieszczeń dla inwalidy,  dojazdy do domu, itp. 
A w ogóle to dziwne pytanie- skoro masz pozwolenie na budowę , to masz już projekt - a teraz się zastanawiasz co tam ma być?

----------


## rania

*Marchew*, u mnie w domu nie bedzie w najblizszej przyszlosci inwalidow ani osob starszych (odpukac), ale stawiam parterowke bez schodow, pochylnia zamiast schodow, bez piwnicy, progow itp. Powodem wyboru takiego domu jest wygoda! Wygoda ludzi (na razie) zdrowych! Nie rozumiem zupelnie jak mozna inwalidom i staruszkom fundowac dom pietrowy z piwnica? No chyba, ze zalezy Ci na tym aby nie wchodzili oni na gore ani do piwnicy....

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Burzysz moje wyliczenia z których wychodzi, że okna muszą być lepsze. Normalnie mam już mętlik. Co do łazienki tak oceniam to po sobie i dla mnie może nie być kostki przed domem ale druga łazienka (albo choćby kibelek) musowo.  U mnie na szczęście much nie ma, komary dopiero wieczorem. Pies uwielbia wybiegać milion razy na podwórko więc przy ładnej (patrz nie błotnistej  pogodzie taras non stop otwarty i tutaj okno HS (przesuwne) jest nieocenione bo nie zajmuje miejsca. Gdyby nie fakt, że będę budował z silikatów to sprawdził bym jak to jest mieć nieocieplony dom z betonu komórkowego. Bo ocieplenie można zrobić później. Niestety silikaty muszą być ocieplone i trudno.


żeby nie było, że tylko chwalę - beton komórkowy ma wadę, która w pewnych lokalizacjach może byc poważna -słabo izoluje akustycznie. mam go bez ocieplenia, bo on sam w sobie jest już ociepleniem (w dotyku jest ciepły jak styropian)

nie chce burzyć żadnych obliczeń, na pewno lepsze okna są lepsze niż gorsze okna, normalne, chodzi tylko o to, co zyskujesz za pieniądze, które w nie włożysz. jeżeli ja płące za całe ogrzewanie, łącznie z drewnem do kominka, niecałe 2 tys. rocznie, to dopłacając 15 tys. za okna tracę fundusze na ogrzewanie na 7 - 8 lat. Do tego odsetki od kredytu, i robia sie koszty równe ogrzewaniu na 10 lat. Plus to, co mając nawet najlepsze okna i tak musisz wydać, bo przecież nie przestaniesz zupełnie grzać mając lepsze okna.Czyli kwestia tego, ile masz czasu na zwrot inwestycji. Ja nie jestem młoda i nie mam czasu, wszystko co zwraca sie dłużej niz 10 lat i nie jest niezbędne wyeliminowałam. Jeżeli jesteś młody, masz teraz pieniądze a w przyszłości mozesz ich nie mieć, to pewnie warto tak inwestować, bo może kiedyś te pareset zł mniej za ogrzewanie cie uratuje. Ja mysle bardziej o dzisiaj niz o przyszłości, w końcu nie jesteśmy wieczni.

----------


## bitter

Młody już nie jestem bo "40 lat minęło jak jeden dzień  :wink: " ale jednak z pewnych rozwiązań boję się zrezygnować. Okna trzyszybowe w przypadku dużego przeszklenia domu (u mnie stosunek okien do murów to 1 do 3) to dla mnie byłą podstawa. Do tego okno przesuwne po prostu dla wygody niestety za koszmarną cenę. No jak zwykle, życie zweryfikuje co było lepsze. Choć gdybym wcześniej trafił na Twoje posty to kto wie czy Zielony ogród nie byłby moim projektem

----------


## Zielony ogród

jeżeli masz tak duze przeszklenia, to pewnie ma to sens.
ma takie spostrzeżenie: w jednej z sypialni, tej południowej, zamiast okna jak w projekcie dalismy takiej samej szerokości, ale tarasowe. Pokój jest mały, 12 m2, a okno spore, 1,5x2,2 chyba. I w tym pokoju da się zauwazyć szybsze wychładzanie po zmroku, a w dzień bardzo szybko sie nagrzewa od słońca. Teraz, w te słoneczne dni, jest tam w ciągu dnia gorąco bez ogrzewania. Więc przy duzym przeszkleniu niewielkiego pomieszczanie odczuwalny jest wpływ warunków zewnetrznych. Nie wiem, czy okna trzyszybowe powstrzymują promieniowanie podczerwone w jedna i druga stronę.
A tak przy okazji-teraz słońce jest nizej i wpada do środka, i w całym domu w ciągu dnia robia się 23stopnie bez właczania ogrzewania. Nie mam firan, pewnie tez dlatego.

----------


## bitter

Ja się mocno zastanawiałem nad oknem "tarasowym" do sypialni. Zamysł był taki aby rano latem otworzyć okno i chłonąć przyrodę  :wink:  ale w końcu zamysł padł. W końcu można przejść parę kroków na taras. A drugi pomysł był taki aby w nocy sobie popatrzeć na oświetlony ogród. Jak się wprowadziłem do nowego domu to tak mi się podobało spoglądanie przez okno tarasowe na ogród, że nie chciałem iść do sypialni na piętrze  :wink:  Jednakże doszedłem do wniosku, że śpiąc na parterze potrzebne jest poczucie bezpieczeństwa i jakoś przy oknie z parapetem mam subiektywnie większy spokój.

----------


## martyna8

Czytam wasze posty i też zaczynam się zastanawiać czy zmieszczę się w 200 000zł... Chce z mężem wybudować z216 http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z216,Tani...#project-costs .  W kosztorysie szacunkowym jest napisane że metodą gospodarczą to można go postawić za 132 000zł. Myślicie że to możliwa cena do zbudowania takiego domku?

----------


## Kwitko

Bardzo fajny projekt  :smile: 
Zauważ że kosztorys podany jest netto, więc do ceny dodaj 22 procent.
Ja jestem optymistką, domek jest malutki więc w 200 tys. powinnaś się zmieścić.
My budujemy większy (z162) i też się zmieścimy w tej kwocie  :big grin:

----------


## bitter

Przepiękny. Gdyby nie moja nienawiść do schodów to ...

----------


## Aleksandryta

Dla mnie 86 m2 pow. uzytkowej w opcji parter z poddaszem wyjdzie drożej niz taki sam parterowy. Masz takie warunki dzialkowe, ze wybralas dom z poddaszem?
Poza tym nie wierze, ze taki nowoczesny dom z wodotryskami, 4 sypialniami, z 2 pelnymi lazienkami , schodami, postawi sie za 200 tys. PLN.

Moze taki zbudujesz:
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z72,Tani,w,realizacji,dom,parterowy,z,latwym,w,bud  owie,dachem,dwuspadowym.html

*martyna8* z calym szacunkiem, ale albo budujesz dom w stylu wminch lub ostatecznie projekt Zielony Ogród albo budujesz cacko za 250-300 tys. PLN. Zdecyduj!!!!

Zielony Ogród zbudowała dom niesamowicie prosty, bez poddasza uzytkowego, *czyli bez schodow i bez stropu oraz tylko z dwiema sypialniami i jedna lazienka.*!! I to byla podstawa sukcesu, ze 2 lata temu zmiescila sie w kwocie 220 tys. PLN. *2 lata temu!!!!!!!*

Przeciez nie wybrala tanich materialów Ytong i dachowka ceramiczna i prosze dala rade... A *wmnich* postawila na brzydki pulpitowy dach  :big grin:   :wink:  , gdzie większośc inwestorów prędzej dała by sobie rękę uciąć, niż zbudować takiego "pokraka". A ona taki zbudowała i cieszy się teraz jego wykańczaniem. 
I nie wiem czy ma strop bo nie sledzę jej dziennika tak dokladnie.

Przepraszam, ze tak stawiam was do pionu, ale naprawde badżcie realistami.....  :Sad: 
Na forum był taki temat z budowa 150 metrowego z wielospadowym dachem za 350 tys. PLN i co? Temat padł smiercia naturalną.

PS Ten dom podoba mi sie  :cool: 

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z252,Maly...t-general-info

W ogole ta pracownia ma super domki, ktore kupuje sie "oczami"  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Nie zgadzam się z tym że tylko takie domy jak budują Zielony Ogród czy wmnich da się postawić za 200 tys. zł.  Projekt jaki wybrała martyna8 też można za tyle wybudować!

----------


## Eskaa

Aleksandryta spójrz na Netbeta....... Wiem, że mało jest ludzi , którzy tak jak on wszystko własnymi rękami budują , ale jak się ktos uprze to da się wybudować dom w tej kwocie ( 200 tyś) . Netbet wybrał projekt, który ma ponad 130 m i jak dalej będzie budował tak jak do tej pory to zmieści się w tych magicznych 200 tyś.

----------


## miloszenko

> Aleksandryta spójrz na Netbeta....... Wiem, że mało jest ludzi , którzy tak jak on wszystko własnymi rękami budują , ale jak się ktos uprze to da się wybudować dom w tej kwocie ( 200 tyś) . Netbet wybrał projekt, który ma ponad 130 m i jak dalej będzie budował tak jak do tej pory to zmieści się w tych magicznych 200 tyś.


Netbet to sie chyba poki co zmiescil w 130 tys jak dobrze pamietam  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## martyna8

Już teraz sama nie wiem... Wydawało mi się ze z216 da się postawić za 200 000zł... jeszcze myślałam o z212
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z212,Maly...#project-costs
ten jest chyba troche tańszy w budowie

----------


## Eskaa

> Netbet to sie chyba poki co zmiescil w 130 tys jak dobrze pamietam 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Zgadza się, ale zostało jeszcze mu " trochę " do zrobienia  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Już teraz sama nie wiem... Wydawało mi się ze z216 da się postawić za 200 000zł... jeszcze myślałam o z212
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z212,Maly...#project-costs
> ten jest chyba troche tańszy w budowie


Musisz poswiecic chwile czasu na wstepne obliczenia bedziesz wiedziala ile czego potrzeba. Stan deweloperski dosc latwo oszacowac. Materialy przeliczasz w excelu (w projekcie podaja ilosc metrow sciany, podlog itp), robocizne mozesz wystatiwc do wyceny na jkaims portalu typu www.szukaj.... .pl , co do wykonczeniowki to zaloz sobie ze przynajmniej pojdzie tyle co wczesniej, albo i doloz z 50%  :smile:  Nie da sie generalnie odpowiedziec w ilu sie zmiescisz bo trzeba do wszystkiego wybrac technologie i wykonawce. Jak widac z wielu przykladow mozna dosc mocno zejsc z kosztorysow, ale mozna tez sie w nich juz na wstepnym etapie nie zmiescic.

Czym wiecej przeliczysz i wycenisz wczesniej, tym mniej przeplacisz i bedziesz wiedziala ile na co warto dac, a i tak trzeba te 3 domy wybudowac zeby ten ostatni nie byl przeplacony i wymarzony  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Czytam wasze posty i też zaczynam się zastanawiać czy zmieszczę się w 200 000zł... Chce z mężem wybudować z216 http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z216,Tani...#project-costs .  W kosztorysie szacunkowym jest napisane że metodą gospodarczą to można go postawić za 132 000zł. Myślicie że to możliwa cena do zbudowania takiego domku?


Martyna, spójrz, ile ten dom ma drogich niepotrzebnych rzeczy: klatka schodowa (zabiera mnóstwo miejsca w tak małym domu), drogi balkon, drogie ocieplenie skosów, pod którymi i tak mozna sie tylko poczołgać. Sypialnia 7m2 z 5 m2 skosów to naprawdę klaustrofobiczna klitka. Gdybym miała maleńka działkę zmuszającą mnie do budowy takiego domu nie w parterze, to stawiałabym kostkę, bez skosów.

a dom wmnich dla mnie nie jest brzydki , raczej minimalistyczny- w jego przypadku ogromnego znaczenia nabiera eleganckie wykończenie i zieleń wkoło.
w ogóle chyba przeceniamy wygląd zewnetrzny domu. czy jak ktos kupuje mieszkanie w mieście to aż tak bardzo zwraca uwagę na wygląd zewnetrzy budynku? czy za to, aby budynek z zewnatrz bardziej sie nam podobał warto dopłacic np. 30% ceny samego mieszkania?
czy satysfakcja z czyjegoś podziwu jest warta rujnowania domowego budżetu?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ja się mocno zastanawiałem nad oknem "tarasowym" do sypialni. Zamysł był taki aby rano latem otworzyć okno i chłonąć przyrodę  ale w końcu zamysł padł. W końcu można przejść parę kroków na taras. A drugi pomysł był taki aby w nocy sobie popatrzeć na oświetlony ogród. Jak się wprowadziłem do nowego domu to tak mi się podobało spoglądanie przez okno tarasowe na ogród, że nie chciałem iść do sypialni na piętrze  Jednakże doszedłem do wniosku, że śpiąc na parterze potrzebne jest poczucie bezpieczeństwa i jakoś przy oknie z parapetem mam subiektywnie większy spokój.


akurat to duże okno w sypialni u mnie to kaprys córki, która bywa w domu raz na dwa tygodnie.(miała chłopaków w nocy prosto na taras wyrzucać).... nie był to moim zdaniem najlepszy pomysł, ale niech ma dzieciak.... na szczęścia z poczuciem bezpieczeństwa nie mam problemu, bardziej byłam zestresowana śpiąc na pietrze, bo odruchowo nasłuchiwałam, co sie na dole dzieje. mam pieski, przy których nawet drzwi na noc zapominam zamykać.

----------


## Zielony ogród

zobaczcie jaki sensowny jest ten projekcik:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...24&nr=9#koszty

mały, ale dla rodziny np. z dwójka dzieci ma wszystko co trzeba. jest garaz jak juz ktoś musi go mieć, a jak nie to mozna go na coś przerobić (na DOMO sa całe serie programów o przerabianie garaży na pokoje zabaw i sale kina domowego-nowa moda?) kosztorys całkowity to 205 tys., wiec za 200 tys pewnie mozna go zrobic bez wiekszego wysiłku. ma cechę wspólną z moim domem - salon jest zarazem komunikacją, nie kazdemu moze to odpowiadać (kojarzy mi sie to z serialem "świat wg Bundych")

----------


## Eskaa

Zielony Ogród bardzo fajny projekt pokazałaś, podoba mi się układ pomieszczeń. Ja jeszcze do budowy domu mam sporo czasu, ale czytam na bieżąco ten wątek i oglądam setki projektów. To czego mi w tym brakuje to zadaszony taras, który jest moim największym marzeniem.  Twój domek byłby dla mnie idealny gdyby miał 3 sypialnie ( mamy 2 małych dzieci). Niestety  wersja projektu z 3 sypialniami nie ma zadaszonego tarasu ...

----------


## Zielony ogród

Eskaa, wydaje mi sie, że salon będący jednocześnie komunikacją nie jest dobry dla rodzin z dorastajacymi dziećmi. malutkie dzieci owszem, nie przeszkadzają, ale nastolatki włóczące się z kolegami wieczorem po salonie ...to może wkurzać. szczególnie gdy lubisz wieczorem posiedzieć albo poleżeć w szlafroku. Dlatego mój projekt to raczej dla "pary seniorów" jak to napisali w opisie. Ale seniorów lubiących imprezy, bo ten dom jest wyjątkowo dobrze przystosowany do przyjmowania gosci.

----------


## Eskaa

Hmmm..... masz rację  :smile: 
Zanim zaczniemy  budowę jeszcze wiele innych  projektów uznam za idealne  :smile:

----------


## marchew

hej - popatrzcie tu - to by było dużo mniej niż 200tys  :cool:

----------


## pawel2210

> Czytam wasze posty i też zaczynam się zastanawiać czy zmieszczę się w 200 000zł... Chce z mężem wybudować z216 http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z216,Tani...#project-costs .  W kosztorysie szacunkowym jest napisane że metodą gospodarczą to można go postawić za 132 000zł. Myślicie że to możliwa cena do zbudowania takiego domku?


Witam :smile:  bardzo ładny projekt. jeśli mąż umie co nieco sam zrobić, pilnuje się wydatków i szuka  okazji to 200tys to bez problemu da rade :smile:  Ale jak wszystko maja robić firmy, na fakturę itd to raczej ciężko... Pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> żeby nie było, że tylko chwalę - beton komórkowy ma wadę, która w pewnych lokalizacjach może byc poważna -słabo izoluje akustycznie. mam go bez ocieplenia, bo on sam w sobie jest już ociepleniem (w dotyku jest ciepły jak styropian)
> 
> nie chce burzyć żadnych obliczeń, na pewno lepsze okna są lepsze niż gorsze okna, normalne, chodzi tylko o to, co zyskujesz za pieniądze, które w nie włożysz. jeżeli ja płące za całe ogrzewanie, łącznie z drewnem do kominka, niecałe 2 tys. rocznie, to dopłacając 15 tys. za okna tracę fundusze na ogrzewanie na 7 - 8 lat. Do tego odsetki od kredytu, i robia sie koszty równe ogrzewaniu na 10 lat. Plus to, co mając nawet najlepsze okna i tak musisz wydać, bo przecież nie przestaniesz zupełnie grzać mając lepsze okna.Czyli kwestia tego, ile masz czasu na zwrot inwestycji. Ja nie jestem młoda i nie mam czasu, wszystko co zwraca sie dłużej niz 10 lat i nie jest niezbędne wyeliminowałam. Jeżeli jesteś młody, masz teraz pieniądze a w przyszłości mozesz ich nie mieć, to pewnie warto tak inwestować, bo może kiedyś te pareset zł mniej za ogrzewanie cie uratuje. Ja mysle bardziej o dzisiaj niz o przyszłości, w końcu nie jesteśmy wieczni.


Są różne odmiany suporeksu- "Wątpliwości budzi także  izolacyjność akustyczna ścian z gazobetonu.  Wprawdzie w przypadku ścian  zewnętrznych spełniają one wymagania  normowe przy grubości przegrody > 240  mm, bez względu na markę  materiału, o tle jeśli chodzi o ściany  międzymieszkaniowe w budynkach  wielorodzinnych lub w zabudowie szeregowej, tak  nie jest. Nie spełnia  warunku dostatecznej izolacyjności akustycznej ściana  jednorodna  materiałowo wykonana z betonu o gęstości 700 i grubości mniejszej  niż  360 mm. Główną zaletą gazobetonu jest jego izolacyjność termiczna dzięki   zamkniętemu w porach powietrzu. Obecnie, aby uzyskać przegrodę nie  tylko  spełniającą progowy warunek normy, ale także pozwalający na  oszczędną  eksploatację budynku, przy rozsądnych nakładach na materiał  izolacyjny należy  wykonać ścianę, dla której współczynnik U (wg PN-EN  6946) wynosił będzie nie  więcej niż U0 = 0,20. Takiego parametru nie  można osiągnąć przy  konstruowaniu ścian jednorodnych, np. z elementów  klasy 400/2,5 MPa, U = 0,28  W/m2K dla ściany o grubości 375 mm i dla  ścian grubości 300 mm  wynosi U0 = 0,35 W/m2K."

Ja też wyleczyłem się z wynalazków typu : pompa ciepła i kolektory słoneczne do domu, właśnie ze względu na czas zwrotu poniesionych nakładów i ewentualnych zysków za ...dziesiąt lat. Nie zrezygnowałem jednak z lepszych okien- 3 szybowych. Koszt w sumie nie taki straszny- coś ok 10tys. zamiast 7tys za zwykłe, więc nie było sensu rezygnować, tym bardziej, że ew. wymiana za jakiś czas (gdyby mi się zachciało lepszych okien) to podwójnie wydane pieniądze- więc tylko strata zamiast zysku. Ktoś kiedyś powiedział, że biednego nie stać na tanie rzeczy ...i coś w tym jest.

----------


## Zielony ogród

ciekawa jestem, jaki właściwie jest czas eksploatacji różnych elementów typu drzwi, okna, kominek itd. Czas leci tak szybko, człowiek nawet nie zauwazy, kiedy nowy dom staje sie stary. Pamietam, jak zazdrościłam komus z rodziny, że sie wprowadza do nowego domu - taki piekny i nowoczesny ten dom był. Minęło parenaście lat i dom nadaje sie do remontu generalnego, wszystko niemodne i przestarzałe. Drzwi do wymiany, okna juz kilka lat temu wymienili, piec grzewczy sie rozleciał, armatura do wymiany, schody niemiłosiernie skrzypią itd... czy są rzeczy ponadczasowe? pewnie są, ale tez trzeba o nie dbać, a nie każdy ma to w naturze.
jaki był szał swego czasu na panele i szafy-komandory. jak sie czytało ogłoszenia w dziele nieruchomości, to słowa "panele i komandory" świadczyły o wysokiej klasie mieszkania....wszystko mija nawet najdłuższa żmija

----------


## lukep3

z pompy ciepła można i zrezygnować ale nie na rzecz kotłów obsługowych - tj wszelkiej maści węglowców, groszków eko, drewna..itd - ekwiwalent pompy to olej/gaz/energia e.

----------


## eniu

Dom zbudowany z dobrych materiałów , nie starzeje sie tak łatwo.
On się patynuje. Parkiet zamiast paneli , dobre metalowe rynny zamiast
plastikowego badziewia , porządna dachówka , porządna elewacja ,
wymagają tylko konserwacji lub czyszczenia. 

O solidnym kominku nie mówiłem ? :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

> z pompy ciepła można i zrezygnować ale nie na rzecz kotłów obsługowych - tj wszelkiej maści węglowców, groszków eko, drewna..itd - ekwiwalent pompy to olej/gaz/energia e.


Tak, nie dopisałem- mam przyłącze gazu ziemnego, medium sprawdzone w trakcie 15 lat eksploatacji w mieszkaniu. Nie martwię się o jego brak- kopalnia gazu jest kilka km ode mnie, niedaleko powstał też największy w Polsce podziemny magazyn gazu. Z ciekawostek- znalazłem rachunki za gaz sprzed 10 lat- w okresie zimowym płaciłem ok 170zł, obecnie ok. 200zł( co, cwu, kuchenki).

----------


## DEZET

> Dom zbudowany z dobrych materiałów , nie starzeje sie tak łatwo.
> On się patynuje. Parkiet zamiast paneli , dobre metalowe rynny zamiast
> plastikowego badziewia , porządna dachówka , porządna elewacja ,
> wymagają tylko konserwacji lub czyszczenia. 
> 
> O solidnym kominku nie mówiłem ?


Co to dziś znaczy porządne dachówki, czy elewacje? Raczej porządnie wykonane = zrobić i zapomnieć.
 Każda firma swoje chwali, my coś kupujemy i też uważamy, że jest naj...
Budowanie niezgodnie ze sztuką doprowadza do np. przecieków dachu, smrodów z kanalizacji, wilgoci z gruntu, zalewania piwnic, itd.
Popularny na elewacjach kornik- brudzi się szybko, a blisko drzew pokrywa się mchem.
Trudno określić "czas życia" drzwi -materiał, częstość i kultura używania, podobnie okna. Drewniane oceniam na ok.20 lat, okna z pcv (nie najtańsze) myślę, że ok. 30 lat- mogą popsuć się okucia. Kominek - powinien być z żeliwa lub stali kotłowej, min. 5mm grubości- zużycie zależne od częstości palenia, raczej krócej pożyje ten z płaszczem wodnym. 
Generalnie za krótko mamy do czynienia z nowoczesnymi materiałami budowlanymi, żeby ocenić ich czas eksploatacji.

----------


## Zielony ogród

też tak myślę, ze zasadzie rodziaj materiału nie ma specjalnie znaczenia, nic sie tak od razu nie rozsypuje, wazniejsze jest przestrzeganie zasad sztuki budowlanej. 
a co do drobniejszych rzeczy - zgadzam sie z wmnich - jest wciąż tyle nowosci, że trudno czegoś nie zmieniać. przypominam sobie, jak mój maż kombinował, żeby drogi kilkuletni telewizor sie popsuł, bo juz koniecznie chciał płaski; teraz kombinuje, jak by tu w uzasadniony sposób kupić 3D (co to za dziadowski telewizor, ma juz 3 lata a nie chce sie zepsuć). ja uwielbiam, jak wytłukują mi sie szklanki, bo ciągle sa nowe piekniejsze.

----------


## jasiek71

kiedyś  gdzieś napisałem...

jak dziadek budował dom , to dla niego był nowoczesny... jak ojciec budował dom, to dla niego był nowoczesny... jak my budujemy to też chcemy nowocześnie i ekonomicznie itd. ... ojciec nie bardzo chciałby mieszkać w domu dziadka bo dla niego jest przestarzały ... my nie bardzo chcielibyśmy mieszkać w domu rodziców bo dla nas jest przestarzały ... nasze dzieci też mało prawdopodobne że będą mieszkały w naszym domu bo dla nich będzie przestarzały... wnuki dostaną nasz dom w spadku i wyprują z niego flaki bo dla nich to będzie mało efektywny relikt przeszłości ... wydaje się że najlepiej żeby dom wytrzymał tyle co my i ani ciut dłużej bo dla następnego pokolenia i tak będzie rupieciarnią :wink: 

i coś w tym jest :wink:

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Możliwość poddawania się woli kreatorów mody , to dobrodziejstwo.
Nie każdego na to stać , ale tez nie każdy w to wchodzi. 

Podam jeden przykład . Strop mam z belek drewnianych , na których
zgodnie z tradycją położyłem deski , a na nich ciąg dalszy. Niemodnie ?
Czy też bardzo modnie ? Te wątpliwości miałem w nosie. Tak nam się
podobało , podoba i chyba tak zostanie. Z modami jest tak jak z pogodą. :smile: 

Śmieszy mnie też nadmierny zachwyt znajomych , z powodu owych
belek. Dla mnie to normalne . Tak robił dziadek , ojciec ... Do tego 
(pasujący chyba ?) nowoczesny, modny kominek , ale z tradycyjną ,
 odwieczną techniką w środku .

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

na którymś z tych zdjęć może lepiej widać belki:

http://www.kominki-batura.pl/kaflowy2_2s.html#

----------


## jasiek71

> na którymś z tych zdjęć może lepiej widać belki:
> 
> http://www.kominki-batura.pl/kaflowy2_2s.html#


a na piecu kot...
jak w bajce :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> a na piecu kot...
> jak w bajce


Koty mają klawe życie  :wink: 
A dla "tradycjonalistów belkowych" stworzono styropianowe imitacje takich belek, które można sobie przykleić do sufitu i nie tylko: 
http://www.belkirustykalne.pl/?page=glowna

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

DEZET

plastikowe belki , sztuczne kwiatki i kot który nie je (z gipsu) , to nie
moje klimaty  :smile: 

wmnich

masz dużo racji , ale ja na szczęście dobrnąłem do etapu życia , w którym
wiem co mi się podoba , co nie będzie mi nigdy przeszkadzać , a żona
wie jaki to jej ulubiony kolor.
Nie masz chyba racji z tą teorią o kredytach. Każdy bawi się tak , jak go
na to stać . Są ludzie ,dla których 50.000 kredytu to masakra do końca
życia i tacy , którzy budując dom za 1.000.000 , biorą kredyt żeby nie
tracić gotówki. Ja oceniłem swoją zdolność kredytową  i zaciągnąłem
kredyt na połowę tych możliwości ( żeby nie przegiąć), bo to się po
prostu opłaca . Co to za różnica w wydatkach : spłacanie kredytu po
1000 miesięcznie z swój dom, czy płacenie tej samej wielkości czynszu
za nie swoje mieszkanie ? Ciąży tak samo , tylko trzeba sobie to
inaczej w głowie poukładać  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

Z waszymi wypowiedziami nie sposób się zgodzić i miesza się tu kilka różnych rzeczy. 

- To, że nikt nie chce domów budowanych za komuny albo w latach 90-tych wynika z prostego faktu. Za komuny była bieda, nie było niczego i budowano fatalnie. W latach 90-tych natomiast królowała tandeta - plastik, komandory i inne rzeczy, które wówczas wydawały się niesamowicie modne a były po prostu inne i tanie. Dopiero teraz budowane są domy o dobrym standardzie technicznym i dobrym standardzie wykończenia. Czy za X lat będą się do czegoś nadawać? Pewnie tak, patrząc się na to, jak to wygląda na Zachodzie, gdzie dobrze zbudowane i starannie wykonane domy wyglądają dobrze po 20-30 latach.

- cena nie jest równoznaczna z jakością. Oczywiście jakość kosztuje. Ale kosztuje też "moda". Pamiętam, ile kilka lat temu kosztowały "komandory". Znacznie taniej można było kupić lepszej jakości szafy chociażby w Ikei. W tej samej cenie można kupić "modną", (pseudo) "designerską" muszlę w supermarkecie, albo najprostszą serię znacznie lepszej jakości. Jeżeli ma coś wyglądać dobrze po latach, trzeba po prostu wybrać to drugie. Wybór drugiego rozwiązania ma też tę zaletę, że to co teraz jest bardzo modne, za chwilę będzie bardzo niemodne. Wybór bardziej neutralnego i ponadczasowego wzornictwa powoduje, że za kilka lat nie będzie razić "obciachem".  Ponadto upływ czasu znoszą dobrze tylko i wyłącznie dobrej jakości, naturalne materiały - kamień, drewno (i to nie okleina, a lite drewno), szkło, metal, dobrej jakości okładziny ceramiczne itp.

- moje poprzednie mieszkanie urządzałem mocno budżetowo. Rządziła Ikea, płytki z wyprzedaży, drewniane panele na podłodze, najtańsze drzwi w okleinie drewnianej itp. Było ładnie, całkiem efektownie i w ogóle, ale po 7 latach byłem już zmęczony tandetą. Nie drażniły mnie wyłącznie te rzeczy, które było dobrej jakości (wyposażenie łazienek, armatura), a które kupowałem zgodnie z zasadami powyżej (najtańsze serie drogich producentów). Dosyć dobrze zniosła też upływ czasu kuchnia z Ikei. Więc tym razem będzie parkiet, nieco droższe płytki, solidne drzwi wewnętrzne, żadnych wykładzin dywanowych, droższa kabina prysznicowa i lepsze meble do łazienki.

----------


## Zielony ogród

dr au jak najbardziej masz rację, chociaz ja czasami nie wiem co mysleć, bo zawiodłam sie na paru drogich, myslałam, że dobrych, rzeczach. Po pierwsze - drewno (okna i drzwi). Po drugie - piekny len na włoskich kanapach. Same kłopoty, dodatkowe koszty i nigdy wiecej. Kamień - mam troche kłopotu z trawertynem na podłodze, od dwóch lat się zastanawiam, czy dobrze wybrałam. Ogólnie takie rzeczy sa dla kogoś, kto ma ludzi do sprzątania.
Jak najbardziej masz rację z armaturą - musi być droga, tu sie nic nie wymysli. Najbardziej uniwersalna i ponadczasowa jest chyba prostota lekko klasyczna. Ale młodzi ludzie muszą odchorowac fascynacje modą, zanim zechca mieć cos na dłużej, no i dobrze może, że te modne rzeczy mozna kupic gorsze i taniej, bo i tak je wyrzucą. Juz widzę jak wszyscy zrywają te fioletowe tapety w wielkie kwiaty i wyrzucają wengowe meble....

----------


## eniu

Drogie to znaczy dobre ?! Od kiedy ?Dlaczego położyłaś trawertyn na podłodze ?!!!

----------


## Zielony ogród

to były płytki żywicowane przeznaczone na podłogę
do samego trawertynu nie mam w sumie nic, mogę nawet powiedzieć, że mimo róznych wypadków nie udało sie go zaplamić, ale najgorsze są fugi. trawertyn jest jaki jest i nie pasują do niego ciemne fugi. no to mam za swoje - szczoteczkowanie fug co 3 miesiące.
ale pomimo żywiowania są gdzieniegdzie otwarte pory i goście krzyczą z przerażeniem "ojej, a co wam się z płytkami stało"
a kupowałam go z myslą, że nigdy sie nie znudzi bo nie jest ani modny ani niemodny, będzie się dobrze starzał, za 10 lat wezwę firmę kamieniarską i zeszlifuję, będzie jak nowy.
tylko te fugi - psują cała przyjemność

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Travertino rosso , Travertino Giallo Persjano ,Travertino Maron...
Jak to pięknie brzmi  :big grin: . A nad morzem śródziemnym krawężniki
z tego robią , jak ich na prawdziwy kamień nie stać !

Kamień jest piękny , ale jako ozdoba na ścianie . Stąd wzięła się
na niego moda . Bo moim zdaniem tylko moda wylansowała
ten najmniej trwały , najmniej spójny, przykry w obróbce dla 
niedoświadczonego kamieniarza i najgorszy w utrzymaniu
kamień. Projektanci , którzy proponują go na podłogi i parapety,
to podobne nieszczęście , jak kobieta w szpilkach na plaży. 

Kiedyś to nawet wydobyć , pozyskać go nie umiano, taki kruchy.
Rozwój współczesnych technik wydobycia , pozwala sięgać po 
rożne dziwne, z punktu widzenia naszych dziadków, nieprzydatne
materiały. Osobiście jestem wielkim fanem trawertynów , irańskich i 
marokańskich szczególnie. Wiem jednak gdzie można je stosować.
Nie było to jednak tak oczywiste na początku mojej przygody z kamieniem.

http://www.kominki-batura.pl/nowoczesny4_7s.html


Wstawka z trawertynu Maron na obudowie kominka .Drewutnia i cokół
z czarnego Szweda, nad i pod wkładem wapień z Portugalii. Tez nie 
lubiany przez większość kamieniarzy

----------


## Zielony ogród

mam nadzieję, że jest trwalszy niż panele z mdf... :smile:   na krawężniki to chyba trawertyn jest za miękki. chociaż u mnie różne rzeczy spadały na niego i nic sie jeszcze stało, czego nie mozna powiedzieć o parkiecie z jatoby w sypialniach, gdzie lakier się ściera od byle czego.
zobaczymy, będę królikiem eksperymentalnym. na razie pomijając fugi ma takie zalety - nie widać na nim piasku nanoszonego przez psy, z czasem nabiera aksamitnego połysku, jest przytulny i "miękki" w odbiorze, nie ma wrażenia zimnej kamiennej podłogi, bardzo łatwo sie myje, ale zwykłym mydłem (to mydło go chyba impregnuje), bardzo ładnie przewodzi ciepło z kabli grzewczych. ale to dopiero trzeci rok użytkowania, jeżeli jest tak źle jak mówisz to może jeszcze za mego życia czeka mnie przyjemność wybierania nowej podłogi.

----------


## Zielony ogród

a może myslisz o takim surowym trawertynie z tymi wszystkimi dziurkami na wierzchu? to na podłogi faktycznie byłoby trudne w utrzymaniu, szczególnie u mnie, bo nie każemy nikomu butów zdejmować i mamy dwa wielkie psy. mam taki w kuchni na ścianie, mozaikę, ale zaimpregnowałam i naprawdę jest fajny - czasami przetrę nad kuchenką, nawet z buraczkami i jagodami nie ma problemu.
chociaż właściwie to nie temat na ten wątek
na usprawiedliwienie dygresji dodam, że te trawertynowe płytki na podłogę kupiłam naprawdę niedrogo i nie zwiększyły one kosztu budowy domu za 200 tys. pewnie dlatego, że to płytki 40 na 40 a nie porządne płyty, które były już dużo droższe.

----------


## dawid_t

Zbyt optymistycznie. Proponuję zapisywać każdy wydatek. Szybko przekracza się kilkaset tys zł.
Taki domek do stanu deweloperskiego to ok 250.000. Kafelki, schody itd dobiją do 350.000.

----------


## Eskaa

> Zbyt optymistycznie. Proponuję zapisywać każdy wydatek. Szybko przekracza się kilkaset tys zł.
> Taki domek do stanu deweloperskiego to ok 250.000. Kafelki, schody itd dobiją do 350.000.


Ale jaki domek, bo chyba się pogubiłam.....

----------


## eniu

Sie przekracza , jak sie ma...

----------


## DEZET

> Sie przekracza , jak sie ma...


Oj, święte słowa!

----------


## bitter

Wątek umarł ..

----------


## miloszenko

> Wątek umarł ..


Mozna go ozywic :smile:  

Podrzucam przemyslenie wentylacji mechanicznej. Koszt materialow na maly domek moze sie zakmnac w 4 tys, zwlaszcza jak mamy do czynienia z parterowka, ktora ponizej 100 m2 bardziej sie oplaca budowac niz z poddaszem uzytkowym. No i przy tak malych domach kwotowo niewiele trzeba wlozyc zeby wybudowac bardzo energooszczednie, jak nie "prawie" pasywnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## eniu

reanimacja wentylacją ... jak NFZ podchwyci , będzie interes... :big grin:

----------


## bitter

wmnich ja chyba nigdy nie zapytałem o producenta i powierzchnię tych okien - możesz podać? W porównaniu z moją wyceną 15 tys bez okna tarasowego to mam jakiś koszmar cenowy

----------


## miloszenko

> Koszt materialow owszem, ale juz robocizna bedzie kosztowac drugie tyle..... Ja buduje energooszczednie, ale przegieciem dla mnie byly okna - 15 tys z montazem w styro... ja zaplacilam troche ponad 5 wiec nie ma szans by mi sie to zwrocilo.


W twoim (i wielu innych) przypadku moznabylo ew. rozwazyc zakup rolet zewnetrznych dla co wiekszych przeszklen, to mogloby sie bardziej oplacac (zwlaszcza przy gorszej pogodzie).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## D&L

Witajcie,
Może poradzicie czy według Was zastosowane rozwiązania w projekcie, do którego zamieszczam linka poniżej, są według Was optymalne?
Dodam, że poddasza nie zamierzam na razie adaptować. Być może nigdy do tego nie dojdzie, ale furtkę otwartą wolę sobie zostawić. Kto wie...

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/ni...najkazgarazem/

Dodatkowo myślę o zrobieniu tarasu nad garażem zamiast dachu. Co o tym myślicie?
Dzięki za wszelkie sugestie.

Pozdrawiam,
D&L 

P.S.Nie mogę znaleźć nikogo, kto budowałby "Niezapominajkę" z Mg Projekt. Może znacie kogoś lub macie jakieś informacje o takich budowach?
Jedynie na necie są realizacje z budowy "Czterech Kątów" tej samej pracowni - projekt niemalże identyczny.

----------


## Malcolm

Podany link nie działa, ten powinien.  :smile: 

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/ni...najkazgarazem/

----------


## alic

Po co Ci taras nad garażem jeżeli poddasze ma być nieużytkowe? Będziesz zasuwać z tacą  po schodach żeby posiedzieć na tarasie?

----------


## Malcolm

> Po co Ci taras nad garażem jeżeli poddasze ma być nieużytkowe? Będziesz zasuwać z tacą  po schodach żeby posiedzieć na tarasie?


Dokładnie o tym samym pomyślałem. 

Jeszcze zastanowiłbym się nad zamknięciem przejścia z wc do kuchni.

----------


## DEZET

> Witajcie,
> Może poradzicie czy według Was zastosowane rozwiązania w projekcie, do którego zamieszczam linka poniżej, są według Was optymalne?
> Dodam, że poddasza nie zamierzam na razie adaptować. Być może nigdy do tego nie dojdzie, ale furtkę otwartą wolę sobie zostawić. Kto wie...
> 
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/ni...najkazgarazem/
> 
> Dodatkowo myślę o zrobieniu tarasu nad garażem zamiast dachu. Co o tym myślicie?
> Dzięki za wszelkie sugestie.
> 
> ...


Projekt podobny wymiarami i układem pomieszczeń do mojego Irysa. Poddasze 1,8m to trochę mało na adaptację... kiedyś na coś.
Taras nad garażem bez sensu- budujesz parterówkę, a na taras będziesz leciał na piętro? Przeliczałem takie coś dla siebie- taras vs. normalny dach - taniej wyszedł dach. W Twoim przypadku ew. powiększyłbym zadaszenie tarasu na gruncie.
Poza tym zmieniłbym pretensjonalne "pseudodworkowe" kolumny i czapy na kominach na coś nowocześniejszego. Czy okiennice są potrzebne?

----------


## D&L

Wiem, że jeśli nie będę adaptować poddasza, to taras nad garażem jest bez sensu.
Ale zakładając, że zrobię poddasze, to co o tym myślicie?

Kolumny, to akurat mi sie podobają Dezet  :wink:  Lubię klimat dworków. Nie lubię nowoczesnego stylu. Okiennice może będą, może nie - sprawiają wrażenie przytulnych, a ja lubię przytulne klimaty  :big grin: 

Dlaczego radzisz Malcolm zamknąć przejście z wc do kuchni?

----------


## Malcolm

> Dlaczego radzisz Malcolm zamknąć przejście z wc do kuchni?


To wynika z moich indywidualnych upodobań. Wolę jak WC jest trochę na "uboczu" wtedy odczuwam większy komfort.  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## D&L

hehe chyba wiem, co masz na myśli  :wink: 
wc będzie także w łazience, także myślę, ze znalazłbyś u mnie azyl  :wink: 

Martwi mnie to, że na poddaszu jest przewidzianych 180cm, więc adaptacja jest dla kogo tam przewidziana? Dla liliputków?  :wink:

----------


## chucksch

Witam,
      U mnie już decyzja o budowaniu podjęta (mieszkanie od początku stycznia 2012 mam sprzedane - więc nie ma odwrotu).Początek inwestycji planuję jak tylko pozałatwiam formalności - mam nadzieję że na wakacje ruszę. Działkę mam już zaklepaną (zakup początek stycznia) - 7,9a za 60 tys.,u mnie w rodzinnym miasteczku.Działka narożna,uzbrojona - wszystkie media.Ale do rzeczy...Dam radę wybudować za 200 tys.domek z muratora "Lilie i piwonie - wariant IV - M91d"?
Oczywiście w średnim standardzie,metodą gospodarczą.Jedna firma wyceniała mi robociznę SSO na 40 tys.Wydaje mi się o wiele za dużo jak na taki prosty domek.
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...v,2368,1,0.htm
Ze zmian to planuję:likwidację komina w salonie,drzwi zewn.z kotłowni oraz adaptację na paliwo stałe.
Kotłownia - 4,8 mkw - nie będzie za mała co do wymogów ogrzewania na paliwo stałe?
Proszę o opinię.
Dzięki z góry.
pzdr 
Tomek

----------


## ida2

*chucksch* a gdzie takie tanie  działki??!  :eek:  może bym się przeprowadziła  :big grin:  
też myślimy o budowie niewielkiego parterowego domku w granicach 200tys., niestety ceny działek u nas dwukrotnie wyższe i to nie uzbrojone!  :bash:

----------


## chucksch

*ida2* tak więc zapraszam na opolszczyznę :smile:  Ceny działek budowlanych w mojej miejscowości (20 tys.mieszk.) to średnio 5 tys./ar (działka nieuzbrojona).
Nie ma już w zasadzie na nie dużo chętnych.Organizowane przez starostwo co kilka miesięcy przetargi ustne na nieruchomości kończą się ze skutkiem negatywnym.Na pobliskich wioseczkach tak oddalonych od miasta ok 7-10 km to można kupić glebę 10a tak za 23-33 tys.
pozdro

----------


## Kwitko

To w Wielkopolsce jeszcze taniej  :big grin:  Ostatnio natknęłam się na ofertę sprzedaży kilku działek (wioska, blisko lasu) za 17 tys. zł. za działkę tylko nie pamiętam jakie duże te działeczki.

----------


## madzia22r

Chucksch a z jakiej czesci Opolszczyzny jestes? Ja jestem z okolic N-wa i tez ruszamy z budowa od wiosny. Mam nadzieje, ze zalatwimy do tej pory juz wszystkie formalmosci.

----------


## chucksch

madzia22r. Ja jestem właśnie z N-owa. Powodzenia zatem w załatwianiu formalności.

Bardzo mnie nurtuje pytanie czy dam radę zmieścić się w magicznej kwocie 200 tys.z tak niewielką parterówką i zastanawiam się gdzie tu szukać oszczędności -
chyba tylko na robociznie mogę urwać co nie co bo na materiałach nie ma co oszczędzać.
Zastanawiam się czy nie szukać do SSO jakiegoś budowlanca,który nie jedną budowę już przezył i ma jakieś pojęcie o sztuce budowlanej bo po tym co mi firma zaśpiewała to trochę zwątpiłem  :bash: 
pzdr

----------


## DEZET

> madzia22r. Ja jestem właśnie z N-owa. Powodzenia zatem w załatwianiu formalności.
> 
> Bardzo mnie nurtuje pytanie czy dam radę zmieścić się w magicznej kwocie 200 tys.z tak niewielką parterówką i zastanawiam się gdzie tu szukać oszczędności -
> chyba tylko na robociznie mogę urwać co nie co bo na materiałach nie ma co oszczędzać.
> Zastanawiam się czy nie szukać do SSO jakiegoś budowlanca,który nie jedną budowę już przezył i ma jakieś pojęcie o sztuce budowlanej bo po tym co mi firma zaśpiewała to trochę zwątpiłem 
> pzdr


Firma chce wydębić za sso niezłą kasę. Ja zapłaciłem za robociznę do wieńca 13tys., a dom znacznie większy.  Jeśli sporo prac wykonasz sam jest duża szansa na zmieszczenie się w 200tys. Zmiana pieca i kwota na niego myślę, że wyjdzie podobnie.

----------


## Jacekss

cena za robociznę ok 40 tys to raczej średnia norma, można szukać tańszych wykonawców, tylko jaki będzie efekt ....

----------


## DEZET

> cena za robociznę ok 40 tys to raczej średnia norma, można szukać tańszych wykonawców, tylko jaki będzie efekt ....


Nie zawsze wysoka cena w tym przypadku jest równoznaczna z jakością. Szukałbym dalej, oczywiście sprawdzając jeśli można, poprzednie dokonania ekipy.

----------


## D&L

Powiedzcie mi proszę czy dobrze myślę.
Zgodnie z załączonym rzutem z pracowni Mg Projekt wysokość na poddaszu wyniesie 180cm w miejscu linii skosów?

Zdjęcie może być słabo widoczne, podaję też linka :
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/ni...garazem/#rzuty

----------


## Kwitko

Te 32 m.  powinno być z wysokością powyżej 180 cm.  Ta przerywana linia to jest granica w której pod skosem robi się mniej niż 180 cm. Dziwne bo w projektach podaje się zawsze 190 cm i nie wiem dlaczego w tym jest inaczej.

----------


## alic

chucksch,wg mnie za 200tys. dasz radę wybudować taki mały dom,na stronie masz przecież podane koszty i najlepiej poszukaj jeszcze budowlanca i jego popytaj,bo tu na forum to sami amatorzy,którzy jakieś tam pojęcie mają,ale nie są fachowcami,i co do wielkości kotłowni też się dowiedz czy nie będzie za mała,moja kotłownia ma 6,7mkw i jest  naprawdę sporo miejsca,pozdr...

----------


## Malcolm

> Powiedzcie mi proszę czy dobrze myślę.
> Zgodnie z załączonym rzutem z pracowni Mg Projekt wysokość na poddaszu wyniesie 180cm w miejscu linii skosów?
> 
> Zdjęcie może być słabo widoczne, podaję też linka :
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/ni...garazem/#rzuty


Witam,

Dziwnie zostało to policzone, ponieważ według *PN-70/B-02365* powierzchnie pomieszczeń ze skośnym sufitem liczy się tak:

   -  o wysokości powyżej 2,20 m liczy się w 100 proc.
   -  o wysokości od 1,40 m do 2,20 m liczy się w 50 proc.
   -  poniżej 1,40 m nie wlicza się do powierzchni mieszkania.

----------


## gkeb

A co myślicie o takim projekcie:

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z251,Maly...w,budowie.html

Co prawda na moją działeczkę musiałbym zrezygnować z okien na ścianie szczytowej (w pokoju i łazience). Bardzo prosty układ, brak ocieplonego poddasza, prosta konstrukcja dachu. Co jeszcze można by zmienic by było "taniej"?

----------


## Eskaa

> chucksch,wg mnie za 200tys. dasz radę wybudować taki mały dom,na stronie masz przecież podane koszty i najlepiej poszukaj jeszcze budowlanca i jego popytaj,bo tu na forum to sami amatorzy,którzy jakieś tam pojęcie mają,ale nie są fachowcami,i co do wielkości kotłowni też się dowiedz czy nie będzie za mała,moja kotłownia ma 6,7mkw i jest  naprawdę sporo miejsca,pozdr...


Na forum sami amatorzy? No to pojechałeś/ aś ......

----------


## DEZET

> Te 32 m.  powinno być z wysokością powyżej 180 cm.  Ta przerywana linia to jest granica w której pod skosem robi się mniej niż 180 cm. Dziwne bo w projektach podaje się zawsze 190 cm i nie wiem dlaczego w tym jest inaczej.


Też mi to nie pasowało, ale na szczycie jest okno, więc te 32m2 to powyżej 1,8m. Ale tarasu nad garażem bym nie robił :wink:

----------


## D&L

Dzięki za pomoc  :smile: 
Też myślę, że te 32,23m2 to powierzchnia z wysokością ponad 180cm.
Dezet - mimo wszystko nie robiłbyś tarasu po adaptacji poddasza z powodu kosztów, które Ci wyszły, że taniej byłoby zrobić dach, czy z jakiegoś innego jeszcze powodu?

----------


## DEZET

> chucksch,wg mnie za 200tys. dasz radę wybudować taki mały dom,na stronie masz przecież podane koszty i najlepiej poszukaj jeszcze budowlanca i jego popytaj,bo tu na forum to sami amatorzy,którzy jakieś tam pojęcie mają,ale nie są fachowcami,i co do wielkości kotłowni też się dowiedz czy nie będzie za mała,moja kotłownia ma 6,7mkw i jest  naprawdę sporo miejsca,pozdr...


Może i amatorzy, ale budujący lub już mieszkający w swoich domach pobudowanych  zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną, a budowlaniec nie jest równoznaczne z fachowcem! Sporo już czytałem o fachowcach, którzy robią po swojemu ( bo on wie lepiej), a nie tak jak chce inwestor.
Kotłownię projektują ludzie, którzy znają prawo budowlane, więc co tu się dowiadywać? Polecam wyszukiwarkę, sporo wyników na pytanie:
"kotłownia na paliwo stałe powierzchnia"

----------


## DEZET

> Dzięki za pomoc 
> Też myślę, że te 32,23m2 to powierzchnia z wysokością ponad 180cm.
> Dezet - mimo wszystko nie robiłbyś tarasu po adaptacji poddasza z powodu kosztów, które Ci wyszły, że taniej byłoby zrobić dach, czy z jakiegoś innego jeszcze powodu?


Raz, że koszty, dwa- widziałem tarasy, które zamiast przyjemności, były utrapieniem dla właściciela- źle zaizolowane, przecieki pod drzwiami, odpadające płytki, zawilgocenie pomieszczenia poniżej.  Poza tym jak często będziesz wchodził na górę i pił kawę na tarasie, a myślę, że nie będziesz chciał go wykorzystywać jako taras do suszenia prania. Zależy jeszcze od zabudowy dookoła, raczej dookoła domy, więc nawet ciekawego widoku z niego nie będzie.

----------


## D&L

Dobrze poczytać to, co piszesz. Ten taras to taka raczej fanaberia z mojej strony - rozpatrywana tylko i wyłącznie dlatego, że jeszcze nie mam wyceny mojego (być może) domku - piszę "być może" dlatego, że kto wie czy jeszcze nie będzie zmiany...

----------


## DEZET

> A co myślicie o takim projekcie:
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z251,Maly...w,budowie.html
> Co prawda na moją działeczkę musiałbym zrezygnować z okien na ścianie szczytowej (w pokoju i łazience). Bardzo prosty układ, brak ocieplonego poddasza, prosta konstrukcja dachu. Co jeszcze można by zmienic by było "taniej"?


Moim zdaniem już nic prostszego się nie zrobi. Domek prosty, zamiast okien możesz wstawić luksfery. Zamiast ogniomurków przedłużyć blachodachówkę za obrys ściany - do zrobienia wtedy tylko wiatrownice, zamiast dość "skomplikowanych" obróbek ogniomuru. Możesz zrezygnować z kominka i komina do niego - sporo kasy zostaje lub np. zamienić to na rekuperator = zyski na ogrzewaniu. Zamiast pergoli z betonu(?) zrobić zadaszenie przedłużając dach lub całkowicie rezygnować z tego elementu. Potem można zamontować zwijaną markizę nad tarasem.

----------


## DEZET

> Dobrze poczytać to, co piszesz. Ten taras to taka raczej fanaberia z mojej strony - rozpatrywana tylko i wyłącznie dlatego, że jeszcze nie mam wyceny mojego (być może) domku - piszę "być może" dlatego, że kto wie czy jeszcze nie będzie zmiany...


Jeszcze jedna sprawa- ja u siebie rozważałem taras, bo taki padł pomysł w domu. Ale przeliczyłem to, a dodatkowo musiałbym kupić drzwi balkonowe, wykuć w ścianie szczytowej otwór i pytanie- po co? skoro mam taras na parterze.  A jeszcze w zimie dodatkowe miejsce do odśnieżania, a ja tego nie cierpię. I temat został zamknięty. Za to nad garażem będzie teraz miejsce na nieużywane akurat rzeczy.

----------


## dusiaka

> Powiedzcie mi proszę czy dobrze myślę.
> Zgodnie z załączonym rzutem z pracowni Mg Projekt wysokość na poddaszu wyniesie 180cm w miejscu linii skosów?
> 
> Zdjęcie może być słabo widoczne, podaję też linka :
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/ni...garazem/#rzuty


*D&L* - ja kupiłam podobny projekt, tej samej pracowni: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/domki/anatol/
Nasz strych wygląda podobnie do Twojego  :yes: 

To oznacza, że na strychu, powyżej 1,8m masz w sumie 32 metry powierzchni, reszta jest niższa. 
Nasz architekt powiedział, że są dwie "szkoły", jedna liczy pow. użytkową pow. 1,8m, druga 1,9m wysokości. MG projekt podaje 1,8.

----------


## dusiaka

> Witam,
> 
> Dziwnie zostało to policzone, ponieważ według *PN-70/B-02365* powierzchnie pomieszczeń ze skośnym sufitem liczy się tak:
> 
>    -  o wysokości powyżej 2,20 m liczy się w 100 proc.
>    -  o wysokości od 1,40 m do 2,20 m liczy się w 50 proc.
>    -  poniżej 1,40 m nie wlicza się do powierzchni mieszkania.


Niestety Banki do kredytu przyjmują 1,8/ 1,9 m  ::-(: 
Przez to klient musi mieć zdolność kredytową na budowę domu o większej powierzchni, niż to wynika z powyższej normy.

----------


## Malcolm

> Niestety Banki do kredytu przyjmują 1,8/ 1,9 m 
> Przez to klient musi mieć zdolność kredytową na budowę domu o większej powierzchni, niż to wynika z powyższej normy.


Zapewne chodzi o Polska Norma PN-ISO 9836:1997, gdzie powierzchnie użytkowa liczy się powyżej 1,90m. 

Tutaj znalazłem coś ciekawego:

"Polska Norma PN-70/B-02365 „Powierzchnia budynków. Podział, określanie i zasady obmiaru” obowiązywała powszechnie do 1999 roku. *Norma PN-70/B-02365 została wycofana przez Polski Komitet Normalizacyjny ze zbioru norm* po ustanowieniu normy PN- ISO 9836:1997 „Właściwości użytkowe w budownictwie. Określanie i obliczanie wskaźników powierzchniowych i kubaturowych.”

Ale

Zgodnie z Rozporządzeniem Ministra Spraw Wewnętrznych i Administracji z dnia 4 marca 1999 r. w sprawie wprowadzenia obowiązku stosowania niektórych Polskich Norm (Dz.U. z 1999 r. Nr 22, poz. 209) norma PN ISO 9836:1997 "Właściwości użytkowe w budownictwie. Określenie i obliczanie wskaźników powierzchniowych i kubaturowych" obowiązywała tylko w zakresie ustalonym w pkt 5.2.2 normy, czyli przy ustalaniu kubatury budynku. Także późniejsze rozporządzenie Ministra Rozwoju Regionalnego i Budownictwa z dnia 3 kwietnia 2001 roku w sprawie wprowadzenia obowiązku stosowania niektórych Polskich Norm dla budownictwa (Dz.U. z 2001 r. Nr 38, poz. 456) wprowadza obowiązek stosowania Polskiej Normy PN-ISO 9836:1997 tylko w zakresie ustalonym w punkcie 5.2.2 tej normy.

W świetle powyższego stwierdzić należy, że* Polska Norma PN-ISO 9836:1997 nie jest obowiązującym obecnie przepisem* w zakresie obliczenia powierzchni użytkowej lokalu lub budynku."


...i bądź tu mądry...

----------


## DEZET

Niestety tak właśnie jest - nie wiadomo o co chodzi  ::-(:

----------


## DEZET

A podane przez Malcolma dane dotyczące wysokości są brane pod uwagę przez urzędy do obliczenia wysokości podatku od nieruchomości.

----------


## Malcolm

> A podane przez Malcolma dane dotyczące wysokości są brane pod uwagę przez urzędy do obliczenia wysokości podatku od nieruchomości.


Czyli według tego co wcześniej przytoczyłem aby policzyć powierzchnie użytkową  pojawia się pewien problem. Norma PN-70/B-02365 (tam gdzie 2,20m liczy się w 100%) w 1999r została wycofana i zastąpiona normą PN-ISO 9836:1997(190cm i więcej). Ale  z rozporządzenia MSWiA Norma PN ISO 9836:1997 obowiązuje tylko przy ustalaniu kubatury budynku. Czyli Polska Norma PN-ISO 9836:1997 nie jest obowiązującym obecnie przepisem.

Więc wracamy do punktu wyjścia. Zatem jak obliczyć powierzchnie użytkową?   :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## gkeb

> Moim zdaniem już nic prostszego się nie zrobi. Domek prosty, zamiast okien możesz wstawić luksfery. Zamiast ogniomurków przedłużyć blachodachówkę za obrys ściany - do zrobienia wtedy tylko wiatrownice, zamiast dość "skomplikowanych" obróbek ogniomuru. Możesz zrezygnować z kominka i komina do niego - sporo kasy zostaje lub np. zamienić to na rekuperator = zyski na ogrzewaniu. Zamiast pergoli z betonu(?) zrobić zadaszenie przedłużając dach lub całkowicie rezygnować z tego elementu. Potem można zamontować zwijaną markizę nad tarasem.


 Co do luksferów, to martwi mnie ich przenikalność cieplna. Czy takie ogniomurki to tak drogo wypadają? Pergola raczej będzie w formie lekkiej drewnianej. Jeszcze zastanawia mnie podcień na wejściu. Taki wolnostojący filar + wylewka może stanowić niezły mostek cieplny. Dałoby sie to jakoś ograniczyć?

----------


## dr_au

*Malcolm* - po prostu przy podawaniu powierzchni projektów gotowych, każdy liczy tak jak chce. Co biuro, to inny sposób wyliczenia. Dobrze przynajmniej, jak go podają.

----------


## DEZET

> Co do luksferów, to martwi mnie ich przenikalność cieplna. Czy takie ogniomurki to tak drogo wypadają? Pergola raczej będzie w formie lekkiej drewnianej. Jeszcze zastanawia mnie podcień na wejściu. Taki wolnostojący filar + wylewka może stanowić niezły mostek cieplny. Dałoby sie to jakoś ograniczyć?


Pustaki szklane energooszczędne pozwalają na uzyskanie współczynnika  przenikalności cieplnej na poziomie U=1,5W/m²k.
Ogniomurki trzeba zrobić tak, aby nie było możliwości dostania się wody miedzy pokrycie dachu a mur. Moim zdaniem kilka obróbek: na ścianę(mur), potem coś a'la kątownik do połączenia z blachą - tu kilka przykładowych rysunków:
http://www.google.pl/search?q=obr%C3...w=1397&bih=879
Myślę, że można to uprościć i zrobić taniej wydłużając blachę nad mur i montując tylko wiatrownicę- podobnie jak w tradycyjnych dachach.
Filar nie będzie robił za mostek termiczny, bo i tak jest wolnostojący. A wylewkę ocieplasz styropianem od spodu, podobnie jak elewację... i po mostku  :wink:

----------


## ojojoj

wątek trochę przydrzemał, może dlatego , że domy za 200 to już trochę pieśń przeszłości  :wink:  ,ale może ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda i uświadomi mnie życzliwie ile ponad 200 mógłby kosztować taki dom (wiem że to zależy i że można taki i za 500 , ale tak w "ludzkim standardzie" ).
http://www.nanostudio.pl/realizacje/...---na-sprzedaz
Albo zapytam tak : czy tenże A-11 byłby droższy , bardziej skomplikowany w wykonaniu niż http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/ceres
Nie umiem tego porównać, może ktoś potrafi ?  :smile:

----------


## jimminen

Na ten drugi to problem z WZ będzie, poza tym duże przeszklenie, ale projekt można zrobić na płycie fundamentowej do tego podłogówka i wentylacja mechaniczna.
Problemem będzie odizolowanie tarasu - może zrobić np drewniany nie połączony konstrukcyjnie. Dodatkowo wejście tam będzie małe halo z izolacją. Dom efektowny, ale jest kilka elementów do dopracowania. Pierwszy domek na pewno wyjdzie taniej... ale jak piszesz różnie bywa - u mnie bardziej opłaca się wylać ścianę fundamentową niż murować z bloczków.  Takich indywidualnych wyliczeń jest wiele i musisz oszacować tez wkład własny (pracy)...

----------


## firewall

Zwróć uwagę, że A-11 ma płaski dach. A w wielu miejscowościach to cecha dyskwalifikująca projekt. Zwykle zapisy planów miejscowych dopuszczają jedynie dachy pod kątem.

----------


## ojojoj

jedynym ograniczeniem jest zakaz stawiania płotów z  betonowych prefabrykatów, a poza tym hulaj dusza  :smile:  
ideałem byłby dom prosty w formie, prosty w budowie, prosty w utrzymaniu, im trudniej byłoby coś spartolić tym lepiej ... pewnie każdy by tak chciał  :smile:

----------


## Malcolm

Z innej beczki...
Śledzę ten wątek od samego początku. Zazwyczaj rozmowa była czysto teoretyczna. Wiele osób pytało: "czy da się wybudować dom do 200tyś?". Teraz jestem ciekawy jak to wyszło w praktyce. Czy te osoby zrealizowały swoje zamiary a może są w trakcie ich realizacji? Czy zmieszczą się w zakładanym budżecie?

Może podzieli się ktoś swoimi spostrzeżeniami?

----------


## DEZET

Domek Ceres ktoś na forum buduje lub może był już niedawno w tym wątku. Choć też może być problem z kątem dachu- WZ często nakazuje kąt dachu od 30*.
Moim zdaniem można się zmieścić w 200tys.
 Ten drugi ekstrawagancki, jak napisano wyżej- może być problem począwszy od WZ. Sprawy techniczne, to inna sprawa. 

Są osoby, które zrealizowały dom do 200tys.- jeśli dobrze pamiętam *Zielony ogród*. W trakcie realizacji jest np. dom *wmnich*.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Domek Ceres ktoś na forum buduje lub może był już niedawno w tym wątku. Choć też może być problem z kątem dachu- WZ często nakazuje kąt dachu od 30*.
> Moim zdaniem można się zmieścić w 200tys.
>  Ten drugi ekstrawagancki, jak napisano wyżej- może być problem począwszy od WZ. Sprawy techniczne, to inna sprawa. 
> 
> Są osoby, które zrealizowały dom do 200tys.- jeśli dobrze pamiętam *Zielony ogród*. W trakcie realizacji jest np. dom *wmnich*.


witajcie,
fakt, mój domek naprawde kosztował ok.200 tys., ale słuchajcie, jak ostatnio został skomentowany przez kochaną ciocię, która zobaczyła dom na zdjęciu: "mówiliście, że oni dom wybudowali, a to nie dom, tylko szopa pod lasem" 

takie życie.....nie ma piętra, nie ma balkonów, nie ma wykuszu - to nie dom; czyli wniosek jest jeden - za 200 tys. nie wybudujesz domu, ewentualnie jakąs szopę. to juz lepiej w bloku z płyty siedzieć (jak ta moja ciocia zresztą)
na szczęście mnie to tylko śmieszy, nic więcej.
po pobycie w Holandii czy Anglii - tam ludzie sa bogatsi a wszyscy wiemy jak mieszkaja (w wiekszości proste domki) przeszły mi wszelkie ambicje.

----------


## TOMI1975

> takie życie.....nie ma piętra, nie ma balkonów, nie ma wykuszu - to nie dom; czyli wniosek jest jeden - za 200 tys. nie wybudujesz domu, ewentualnie jakąs szopę. to juz lepiej w bloku z płyty siedzieć (jak ta moja ciocia zresztą)
> na szczęście mnie to tylko śmieszy, nic więcej.
> po pobycie w Holandii czy Anglii - tam ludzie sa bogatsi a wszyscy wiemy jak mieszkaja (w wiekszości proste domki) przeszły mi wszelkie ambicje.


Szopa pod lasem lub ewentualnie stodoła - tak jak nasz dom został nazwany,  także będzie bardzo prosty, na rzucie prostokąta z dwuspadowym dachem, bez balkonów, wykuszy, itd. Taka mentalność ludzi w Polsce - ma być na bogato i bardzo tradycyjnie, dworkowato-kiczowato, bo inaczej to nie dom...Jestem świeżo po wizycie w Skandynawii i w tej obrzydliwie bogatej Norwegii jakieś 90% domów to były właśnie zwykłe, dwuspadowe "szopy", "stodoły" - na ogół oszalowane, fakt, bardzo zadbane, z zagospodarowana działką, w sumie nawet nie aż tak duże powierzchniowo. My się nie przejmujemy już takimi opiniami o naszym domu,  jak dla mnie obciachowe są własnie te wszystkie na ogół koszmarne pseudodworki, bezsensownie połamane dachy, pokraczne psujące proporcje domu wykusze....Patrząc wstecz najładniejsze domy jednorodzinne jakie przetrwały do naszych czasów to zwykłe proste chałupy/domy wiejskie, proste domy poniemieckie tudzież różnego pochodzenia zabudowa zagrodowa. Oczywiście tradycyjny dwór, pieczołowicie odrestaurowany zgodnie ze stanem pierwotnym to inna bajka, ale nie ma on nic wspólnego ze współczesnymi "kopiami". Tradycyjna architektura wiejska, tudzież skandynawia na prawdę może być źródłem inspiracji dla współczesnych domów.

----------


## Zielony ogród

teraz łatwiej zaszokować otoczenie prostotą domu niz jego udziwnieniem (np. wmnich - nawet tutaj jej dom zbiera opinie, że z tym minimalizmem to sie za daleko posunęła). prostych domów jak na lekarstwo.
ale to pewnie wciaż jeszcze odreagowywanie po smutnej PRL-wskiej przeszłości - tylko dlaczego młodzi ludzie nie znajacy przeszłości dają sie w to wkręcić? w środku minimalistyczne wnetrze, a na zewnatrz kolumny, przypory i pogiety dach

----------


## DEZET

Niestety na własnym przykładzie przykładzie przekonałem się, że nawet urzędnicy gminni mają klapki na oczach: "chce pan w baraku mieszkać?" Stwierdziłem, że nie zamierzam na starość czołgać się po schodach do sypialni, ale "świadomy" swojej wiedzy urbanista zadecydował- dach 30-45* mając na uwadze sąsiednią zabudowę. A ja sąsiaduję z budynkiem, który ma płaski dach!!  Mogłem się odwoływać, ale to znowu czas, czas... Co ciekawsze na drugim końcu wsi powstał drugi Irys  z dachem jaki ja zamierzałem zrobić. Brak słów.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Irys to był mój projekt nr 1 przez długi czas, dopóki nie stwierdziłam, że jest jednak dla mnie za duży (w kontekscie posiadanych funduszy)
do dzisiaj bardzo mi sie podoba, stoi taki wykończony niedaleko i jest piekny.

----------


## bowess

Siadłam dzisiaj z fakturami od SSZ do teraz, żeby sprawdzić, jak wyglądały nasze koszty instalacji i wykończeń. SSZ kosztował 83 478zł, instalacje i wykończenia 95 551zł. Razem 179 029. Do tego projekt z adaptacją, usługi geodety, przyłącza i ogrodzenie działki za 16 200. Czyli mając "gołą" dzałkę budowa kosztowała 195 229 złotych polskich. Wykończenia są z tańszych, choć niekoniecznie badziewnych (dużo polowania na różne okazje, wyprzedaże, końcówki), większość robocizny własnoręczna - w tych 179 tysiącach koszty fachowców to 19 600zł. Ważna informacja - taka budowa własnymi siłami trwała 3 lata, ale zamieszkać można było po jako takim wykończeniu parteru, czyli po niecałych 2 latach.

Co do podobania się - różne są gusta. Mi bardziej odpowiada nasz "prostak", ale wyglądający schludnie i czyściutko, niż różne ozdobne domy, które latami stoją w wersji "zaciągnięty na szaro", bez opasek, boniowań i innych dodatków, które miały zrobić urodę domu, a często optycznie bardzo poprawiłyby proporcje, które w wersji gołej nie są zbyt dobre.

----------


## beata.i

Witam, zainteresowanym małym i tanim domkiem polecam Z-91 studio500, bardzo fajny układ, tani, dach dwuspadowy, same plusy- nie ma się czego doczepić :big grin:

----------


## Malcolm

> Są osoby, które zrealizowały dom do 200tys.- jeśli dobrze pamiętam *Zielony ogród*. W trakcie realizacji jest np. dom *wmnich*.


*Zielony ogród* bardzo dobrze znam, nie raz oglądałem zdjęcia jej domku i czytałem jej wypowiedzi. To Ona dała nam nadzieję i wiarę. Można powiedzieć, że jest prekursorką domów do 200tyś.  :smile:

----------


## Eskaa

> Witam, zainteresowanym małym i tanim domkiem polecam Z-91 studio500, bardzo fajny układ, tani, dach dwuspadowy, same plusy- nie ma się czego doczepić


Fajny projekt, ale bardziej podoba mi się Antek bez garażu ( choć jest o 10 m mniejszy).http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Ant...idp,11358.html

----------


## beata.i

Antek bardzo fajny ale dach kombinowany, poza tym bryła też nie jednolita występy itd nie wiem jak to na cenę wpłynie, z91 jest uroczy w swej prostocie, umiejscowienie pg z kominkiem b.nowocześnie a przy tym też kilka miejsc na szafy wnękowe, dodatkowo wielkość pokoi bardziej mnie satysfakcjonuje. Wszystko jednak zależy od oczekiwań, moje spełnia Z91

----------


## beata.i

właśnie sprawdziłam kosztorys Antka i tak stan surowy zamknięty bez instalacji to 164.500,- zł (nie wiem czy z garażem) a stan surowy zamknięty bez instal. z Z91 to od ok.91.000,- zł do 106.900,- zł. No to też przemawia chyba na plus

----------


## Eskaa

Zgadzam się ,że z 91 jest prostszy , ale Antek też nie jest skomplikowany. Wiele osób budujących Antka wyrównuje kuchnię z salonem, taras tez można wyrównać -choć ja osobiście nie zrobiłabym tego, bo uważam, że taras jest cudowny  :smile: 
Nie widzę żeby dach był kombinowany.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Antek - fajny; gdy szukałam projektu dla siebie to jeszcze go chyba nie było; deach wygląda prosto, jedyna kombinacja to ganek, z którego przy drastycznym cięciu kosztów mozna zrezygnować (takie dwie kolumny i wysuniety daszek wbrew pozorom ładnych parę tys. kosztują).
podobny układ kuchni i pomieszczenia gospodarczego jak w Zielonym Ogrodzie Muratora - mogę polecic rozwiązanie, w którym z pomieszczenia gosp. sa jeszcze drzwi do kuchni. szczególnie przydatne jest to na wsi - dla nas jest takie jakby przejście "brudne", zostawiamy tam po drodze do kuchni kalosze, zakupy, warzywa, kurtki ogródkowe itp.

----------


## Eskaa

Bardzo dobry pomysł z tym przejściem do kuchni, ale pierwszy pomysł był taki, żeby powiększyc trochę kuchnię i zrobić spiżarnię.

----------


## pawel2210

> witajcie,
> fakt, mój domek naprawde kosztował ok.200 tys., ale słuchajcie, jak ostatnio został skomentowany przez kochaną ciocię, która zobaczyła dom na zdjęciu: "mówiliście, że oni dom wybudowali, a to nie dom, tylko szopa pod lasem" 
> 
> takie życie.....nie ma piętra, nie ma balkonów, nie ma wykuszu - to nie dom; czyli wniosek jest jeden - za 200 tys. nie wybudujesz domu, ewentualnie jakąs szopę. to juz lepiej w bloku z płyty siedzieć (jak ta moja ciocia zresztą)
> na szczęście mnie to tylko śmieszy, nic więcej.
> po pobycie w Holandii czy Anglii - tam ludzie sa bogatsi a wszyscy wiemy jak mieszkaja (w wiekszości proste domki) przeszły mi wszelkie ambicje.


witam :smile:  jeśli chodzi o domy w Holandii to rzeczywiście w większości są bardzo proste... ja po dwóch latach już nie umiem na nie patrzeć dlatego ciesze się ze w Polsce jest moda na bardziej wymyślne domy :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> witam jeśli chodzi o domy w Holandii to rzeczywiście w większości są bardzo proste... ja po dwóch latach już nie umiem na nie patrzeć dlatego ciesze się ze w Polsce jest moda na bardziej wymyślne domy


ale Cena Czyni Cuda

co do wymyslności - myślę, że dopiero za kilkadziesiąt lat ktoś oceni gust dzisiejszych inwestorów; ja juz sie pogubiłam co jest ładne, a co nie. wiem tylko, że prostota zawsze sie obroni.

----------


## Fiszermen

Jakiś czas temu zastanawiałem się wspólnie z żoną nad budową domu po kosztach, tzn. do 250 tyś. Po rozeznaniu w temacie uznaliśmy, że to jak porywanie się z motyką na słońce. Zainwestowaliśmy w remont mieszkania, a na dom jeszcze odkładamy.

----------


## Malcolm

> Jakiś czas temu zastanawiałem się wspólnie z żoną nad budową domu po kosztach, tzn. do 250 tyś. Po rozeznaniu w temacie uznaliśmy, że to jak porywanie się z motyką na słońce. Zainwestowaliśmy w remont mieszkania, a na dom jeszcze odkładamy.


Wszystko zależy od tego jaki dom chcemy wybudować. Na dom do 110m2, z prostym dachem , parterowy 250000zl spokojnie wystarczy.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Ale na tradycyjny dom z cegieł czy betonu, z poddaszem, lukarnami, garażem w bryle i filarami -- nie wystarczy, niestety.

----------


## Malcolm

> Ale na tradycyjny dom z cegieł czy betonu, z poddaszem, lukarnami, garażem w bryle i filarami -- nie wystarczy, niestety.


Zgadza się nie wystarczy, ale to chyba logiczne.

----------


## miloszenko

> Ale na tradycyjny dom z cegieł czy betonu, z poddaszem, lukarnami, garażem w bryle i filarami -- nie wystarczy, niestety.


Szkoda, ze nawet starzy wyjadacze forum generalizuja i mijaja sie z prawda. Oczywscie taka kwota moze starczyc, trzeba zrobic dokladny kosztorys, zrezygnowac z paru luksusow i troche zrobic samu i sie da. Tylko trzeba sie do tego dobrze przygotowac. Budowa domu to bardzo zlozona inwestycja, na wielu etapach mozna duzo przeplacic ale tez duzo zrobic bardzo malym kosztem. DLa przykladu: u mnie na zabudoy z KG wydalem prawie 18 tys zl. Nie zrobilem z tego nic, a jakis cudow nie mam, za to netbet zrobil wszystko sam, ma o wiele wiecej poweirzchni krytej zabudowa i dal znacznie ponizej 5 tys (o ile dobrze pamietam). Takze prosze nie generalizowac  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Eskaa

> Jakiś czas temu zastanawiałem się wspólnie z żoną nad budową domu po kosztach, tzn. do 250 tyś. Po rozeznaniu w temacie uznaliśmy, że to jak porywanie się z motyką na słońce. Zainwestowaliśmy w remont mieszkania, a na dom jeszcze odkładamy.


To zależy jaki chcesz dom i ile jeszcze musisz odkładać. Ja wolałabym mały i tani dom w miarę szybko niż odkładanie przez kilka lat i mieszkanie w tym czasie w bloku.
Można za 250 tyś wybudowac dom, ale tak jak poprzednicy napisali- prosty, mały, najlepiej parterowy, z dwuspadowym dachem.

----------


## DEZET

> Ale na tradycyjny dom z cegieł czy betonu, z poddaszem, lukarnami, garażem w bryle i filarami -- nie wystarczy, niestety.


Niestety mylisz się- jak już wcześniej wytknięto. Co znaczy dom tradycyjny? Budowany z samej cegły, z drewnianymi stropami i kryty dachówką? Czy dziś nie używa się betonu? Poddasze to jakiś luksus i niewyobrażalne koszty? Garaż w bryle to ok. 15tys- fakt można nie budować. Filary to też tak wielki problem? 
Jak się samemu nic nie zrobi na budowie to i 500tys będzie mało.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ale na tradycyjny dom z cegieł czy betonu, z poddaszem, lukarnami, garażem w bryle i filarami -- nie wystarczy, niestety.


wyczuwam ironię (mam nadzieję, że to ironia)

bo od kiedy to tradycyjny dom to poddasze, lukarny, filary i garaż w bryle (szczególnie ten garaz w bryle to taka staropolska tradycja)

----------


## Malcolm

> Ale na tradycyjny dom z cegieł czy betonu, z poddaszem, lukarnami, garażem w bryle i filarami -- nie wystarczy, niestety.


Teraz to już sam nie wiem co o tym myśleć. Wcześniej zinterpretowałem to inaczej.

----------


## Zielony ogród

słowo "dom" jest jak słowo "samochód" - co juz wiele osób na forum zauważyło. nikt nie pyta, czy za tyle a tyle kupie "samochód", tylko wymienia konkretna markę. Róznice w cenach domów są jeszcze wieksze niz w przypadku samochodów, i to nie mówie tu o rezydencjach i glinianych chatkach, ale o nawet podobnych domach.
Jeżeli mam tylko tyle pieniędzy, ze wystarczy mi np. na używaną corsę, to czy bede chodziła pieszo i zbierała na nowego mercedesa? życie ucieka, a efekt ten sam - jeżdżę. Oczywiscie nie ma porównania co do komfortu, ale zawsze to lepsze niz chodzenie pieszo (czytaj - mieszkanie w bloku na 38m2)

i jeszcze jedna mysl mi sie nasuwa - dworki, filary, tradycja.... takie budownictwo to tradycja szlachecka, wymaga pieniędzy. Jeżeli ktos chce dworek tanio, to będzie tandeta. Szlachta to była niewielka część narodu, czy wszyscy mamy przodków wśród szlachty? Wiekszość z nas to potomkowie ludu, który mieszkał w chatach (prostokąt z dwuspadowym dachem), i skąd te ambicje szlacheckie - nie wiem.

----------


## Kasia242

ale ogólnie zaczynam zauwazac tendencje pozytywne na rynku,coraz wiecej wyrasta domów kompaktowych.
Ludzie powoli zmieniaja priorytety,tandeta i nowobogactwo powoli zaczyna byc wypierane przez prostote,energooszcedne rozwiazania(wiadomo wszystko drozeje),dom powoli przestaje byc pokazówka dla znajomych a czesto staje sie alternatywa dla drogich mieszkań w centrach.To naturalne trendy,na zachodzie juz to przerobili 30 lat temu.Dlatego tam preferuje sie małe proste domy,sa one po prostu ,,do uzytku,, -nie na pokaz czy na wystawe :smile: 
Dlatego zawsze pisze ze da sie spokojnie postawic do 100m2 w cenie do 150 tys zł,niestety mity ciezko sie przełamuje :smile: 
Ostatnio nawet zauwazyłem ze znana firma projektujaca obnizyła wyceny kosztorysowe niektórych swoich projektów nawet do 30 % kosztów budowy pod klucz.
Ostatnio zrobiłem sobie symulacje i wyszło po bardzo dokładnym kosztorysie ze prosty dom o powierzchni ok. 90-100 m2 da sie spokojnie postawic pod klucz w cenie kupna kawalerki 35 m2 w centrum miasta pow. 100 tys ludzi. Spowodowane jest to jednak mniejszymi cenami za materiały,oraz tym ze ceny robocizny lekko spadły porównujac nawet z 2008-2009 rokiem.To co sie obecnie dzieje w sferze politycznej i finansowej w strefie euro(bankructwo ),pozwala liczyc ze za 1-2 lata jak przyjdzie jeszcze wiekszy kryzys ceny jeszcze spadną. Takze mysle ze teraz mamy swietny okres na budowanie w Polsce.
pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Już tłumaczę, co miałem na myśli.

Czy da się zbudować dom za 200-250 k PLN? Z całą pewnością -- TAK.
Czy będzie to dom gotowy do zamieszkania, z balkonem, wykuszem, lukarną, skomplikowanym wielospadowym dachem z dachówki ceramicznej, garażem w bryle -- będzie trudno, raczej się NIE uda.

Mając mniejszy budżet albo trzeba szukać oszczędności na "udziwnieniach" w rodzaju lukarny czy wykuszu, garażu w bryle, niektórych materiałach, albo trzeba więcej zrobić samemu. 

Pisząc o "tradycyjnym" domu miałem na myśli taki, jaki teraz buduje się w Polsce najczęściej, czyli dom _a la_ dworek.

----------


## Zielony ogród

dlatego nie mozna na siłę dostosowywać budżetu do domów, "jakie teraz buduje sie w Polsce najczęściej". Jeżeli budżet jest stały i nie możemy go zmienić, to należy zmienic dom (projekt).

przypomniało mi się jeszcze - czytałam kiedys cos tam o ikei. oni projektowanie nowego produktu zaczynaja od ... projektowania ceny. dziwne mi sie to wydało, ale cos w tym jest.

----------


## miloszenko

> Już tłumaczę, co miałem na myśli.
> 
> Czy da się zbudować dom za 200-250 k PLN? Z całą pewnością -- TAK.
> Czy będzie to dom gotowy do zamieszkania, z balkonem, wykuszem, lukarną, skomplikowanym wielospadowym dachem z dachówki ceramicznej, garażem w bryle -- będzie trudno, raczej się NIE uda.
> 
> Mając mniejszy budżet albo trzeba szukać oszczędności na "udziwnieniach" w rodzaju lukarny czy wykuszu, garażu w bryle, niektórych materiałach, albo trzeba więcej zrobić samemu. 
> 
> Pisząc o "tradycyjnym" domu miałem na myśli taki, jaki teraz buduje się w Polsce najczęściej, czyli dom _a la_ dworek.


To jest wlasnie zastanawiajace skad ten ciag do takich a nie innych domow. Mam ostatnio jednego inwestora na tapecie, ktory uparl sie na dach kopertowy (nad garazem w bryle kojelna koperta). Dach ten w porownaniu z typowym 2-spadowym daje roznice w samym materiale ponad 30 tys zl. Maly domek ok 130 metrow bez garazu. Inwestor ma okreslony budzet, ale z powodu tego dachu i kilku innych mniej waznych detali moze miec problem sie w nim zamknac. Niektorzy jeszcze dlugo beda dojzewac do rozsadnego inwestowania.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zielony ogród

koperta=prestiż, dwuspadowy=biedak
słyszałam na własne uszy ("co, taka nauczycielka może mieć dach kopertowy, a mnie nie stać?")

na zachodzie Europy i w Stanach same biedaki....

----------


## miloszenko

> koperta=prestiż, dwuspadowy=biedak
> słyszałam na własne uszy ("co, taka nauczycielka może mieć dach kopertowy, a mnie nie stać?")
> 
> na zachodzie Europy i w Stanach same biedaki....


No prosze, tej wersji jeszcze nie slyszalem  :smile:  Za ta roznice w cenie mozna zrobic np. ogrod zimowy, wtedy dopiero by sasiadm pekla gula z zazdrosci  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## andrzej27

zastanawiam sie nad budową domu dom o powierzchni 110mkw znalazłem firme która wybuduje mi ten dom za 200tys za stan deweloperski mam pytanie co zostanie do zrobienia do stanu pod klucz??????????????????????????

----------


## miloszenko

> zastanawiam sie nad budową domu dom o powierzchni 110mkw znalazłem firme która wybuduje mi ten dom za 200tys za stan deweloperski mam pytanie co zostanie do zrobienia do stanu pod klucz??????????????????????????


O panie, drugie tyle  :smile:  Wykonczenie podlog, scian sufitow, lazienki, kuchnia, AGD, meble, oswietlenie, i pare innych. Poza tym niezla lista rzeczy wokol domu. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## andrzej27

ssz a stan deweloperski jaka jest różnica????????/

----------


## bowess

*andrzej27* my możemy ci odpowiedzieć mniej więcej, co zostanie, na podstawie tego, co wiemy od rodziny, znajomych, albo sami mieliśmy parę lat temu. Pojęcie stan deweloperski niestety nie jest precyzyjne i różni deweloperzy różnie to rozumieją. Muszą być instalacje, tynki, posadzki - to na 100%.  Najlepiej poproś w tej firmie o wykaz elementów, które zostaną zrobione. *miloszenko* wypisał, co zwykle zostaje. Do tej listy dodam, że bywają stany deweloperskie bez drzwi i ościeżnic wewnątrz.

Co do tradycji, to cóż - może to taka Nowa Świecka po prostu.  :smile:  "Tradycja! Chodź do tatusia! A butków nie zamocz."

Za 250 tysięcy można wybudować nieduży, prosty w konstrukcji dom, nawet rękami wynajętych ekip, ale bardzo pilnując wydatków i wykazując sporo własnego zaangażowania (wybór odpowiednio niedrogich rozwiązań, negocjacje, poszukiwanie okazji itp.). *Fiszermen* nic nie napisał o założeniach i potrzebach, ani o tym dlaczego uznali, że jeszcze nie pora na budowę. Dla rodziny 2+5 na przykład i zakładając, że w domu mają mieszkać 2 auta, to raczej nie ma szans. No i kwestia wykończeń - niektórzy nie inwestują w wykończeniówkę (podejrzewam, że moje dzieci byłyby zdolne zarysować podłogę z korundu  :wink:   ), niektórzy chcą zrealizować pewne swoje marzenia, czasem trochę posnobować. A to robi sporą różnicę w kosztach.

----------


## andrzej27

> *andrzej27* my możemy ci odpowiedzieć mniej więcej, co zostanie, na podstawie tego, co wiemy od rodziny, znajomych, albo sami mieliśmy parę lat temu. Pojęcie stan deweloperski niestety nie jest precyzyjne i różni deweloperzy różnie to rozumieją. Muszą być instalacje, tynki, posadzki - to na 100%.  Najlepiej poproś w tej firmie o wykaz elementów, które zostaną zrobione. *miloszenko* wypisał, co zwykle zostaje. Do tej listy dodam, że bywają stany deweloperskie bez drzwi i ościeżnic wewnątrz.
> 
> Co do tradycji, to cóż - może to taka Nowa Świecka po prostu.  "Tradycja! Chodź do tatusia! A butków nie zamocz."
> 
> Za 250 tysięcy można wybudować nieduży, prosty w konstrukcji dom, nawet rękami wynajętych ekip, ale bardzo pilnując wydatków i wykazując sporo własnego zaangażowania (wybór odpowiednio niedrogich rozwiązań, negocjacje, poszukiwanie okazji itp.). *Fiszermen* nic nie napisał o założeniach i potrzebach, ani o tym dlaczego uznali, że jeszcze nie pora na budowę. Dla rodziny 2+5 na przykład i zakładając, że w domu mają mieszkać 2 auta, to raczej nie ma szans. No i kwestia wykończeń - niektórzy nie inwestują w wykończeniówkę (podejrzewam, że moje dzieci byłyby zdolne zarysować podłogę z korundu   ), niektórzy chcą zrealizować pewne swoje marzenia, czasem trochę posnobować. A to robi sporą różnicę w kosztach.


myśle o projekcie z firmy z500 kojarzysz moze?

----------


## bowess

z500 kojarzę. Najlepiej daj link do wybranego projektu.

----------


## andrzej27

> myśle o projekcie z firmy z500 kojarzysz moze?


myśle o projekcie z212 z firmy z500 co myślisz o tym projekcie????????????????

----------


## pawel2210

ja nie mam zamiaru rezygnować z garażu, wykusza, dwóch balkonów i filarów... dlatego jak najwięcej chce zrobić samemu i myślę ze nie przekroczę mocno 200tys :smile:  ale z dachu kopertowego zrezygnowałem bo mi sie nie podoba....

----------


## andrzej27

> ja nie mam zamiaru rezygnować z garażu, wykusza, dwóch balkonów i filarów... dlatego jak najwięcej chce zrobić samemu i myślę ze nie przekroczę mocno 200tys ale z dachu kopertowego zrezygnowałem bo mi sie nie podoba....


a jaki masz projekt ile mkw??

----------


## pawel2210

> a jaki masz projekt ile mkw??


projekt indywidualny, cos podobnego do ,,dom w rododendronach6"' troche wiekszy bez wystawki z tylu i kotlownia za garazem...

----------


## andrzej27

> z500 kojarzę. Najlepiej daj link do wybranego projektu.


poprostu wejdz na strone z500 i wpisz z212 jak mozesz z góry dzięki

----------


## bowess

Już znalazłam. Przyglądałam się szczegółowym pdf-om.
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z212,Maly...ytkowaniu.html

Domek prosty, mały. Dobry typ do budowania za 200. Ściana kolankowa 107cm - nie jest źle. Ponieważ sypialnie i gabinet są powierzchniowo malutkie, raczej zrezygnowałabym z okien-drzwi na rzecz zwykłych okien. Zresztą na rzutach i tak dojście do tych drzwi jest zastawione biurkami albo łóżkiem. Niestety schody będą trochę niewygodne - bardzo ciężko jest po takim zabiegu wnieść coś na drugą kondygnację. Na rysunkach szczegółowych jest drugi komin w rogu kuchni, a na wizualkach nie widać, co tam dalej się z nim dzieje, jak wychodzi przez dach. Dla mnie za mała byłaby kuchnia, ma tylko 2,21 na 2,25 - trudno o rozsądnej wielkości powierzchnię roboczą. No ale tu dużo zależy od stylu życia. Minus wynikający z kompaktowości domu to wejście do dolnej łazieneczki z wiatrołapu. Tyle o samym projekcie. Może jeszcze dodam, że wygląd zewnętrzny fajny.

Co do wyceny firmy, to myślę, że systemem gospodarczym za 200 tysięcy byłoby zrobione dużo więcej niż oferowana przez nich deweloperka. Może nawet byłby dom gotowy do zamieszkania. A może i jakieś nowe meble by wpadły.  :smile:

----------


## pawel2210

> Już znalazłam. Przyglądałam się szczegółowym pdf-om.
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z212,Maly...ytkowaniu.html
> 
> Domek prosty, mały. Dobry typ do budowania za 200. Ściana kolankowa 107cm - nie jest źle. Ponieważ sypialnie i gabinet są powierzchniowo malutkie, raczej zrezygnowałabym z okien-drzwi na rzecz zwykłych okien. Zresztą na rzutach i tak dojście do tych drzwi jest zastawione biurkami albo łóżkiem. Niestety schody będą trochę niewygodne - bardzo ciężko jest po takim zabiegu wnieść coś na drugą kondygnację. Na rysunkach szczegółowych jest drugi komin w rogu kuchni, a na wizualkach nie widać, co tam dalej się z nim dzieje, jak wychodzi przez dach. Dla mnie za mała byłaby kuchnia, ma tylko 2,21 na 2,25 - trudno o rozsądnej wielkości powierzchnię roboczą. No ale tu dużo zależy od stylu życia. Minus wynikający z kompaktowości domu to wejście do dolnej łazieneczki z wiatrołapu. Tyle o samym projekcie. Może jeszcze dodam, że wygląd zewnętrzny fajny.
> 
> Co do wyceny firmy, to myślę, że systemem gospodarczym za 200 tysięcy byłoby zrobione dużo więcej niż oferowana przez nich deweloperka. Może nawet byłby dom gotowy do zamieszkania. A może i jakieś nowe meble by wpadły.


zgadzam sie z kolega :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

a inny projekt jakibyś proponowała niejestem wymyślny

----------


## bowess

Nie śledzę tak na bieżąco nowości. Sama brałam pod uwagę np. z12 z poddaszem, pm18 z Bauherra, ale zawsze coś nie pasowało. W z12 trzeba by dodać okna w szczytach w zamian za to zmniejszyć liczbę połaciówek, w pm18 są aż 3 kominy. Na pewno niedrogi byłby z14 albo Pączek z Archetonu. Alternatywa to parterówka z 3 sypialniami - też byłoby kilku kandydatów do taniego budowania.

----------


## alic

andrzej27 dlaczego chcesz budować  taki dom jak z212 ?
przeciez tam  pokoje mają po 7-8m,to mniej niż u mnie w bloku,a mam serdecznie dosyć tej ciasnoty i wybierając projekt  zwracałam szczególną uwagę na wielkość pokoji na poddaszu,prosty dom  o pow.120-130m z dwuspadowym dachem wyjdzie taniej niż tzw.dworek 100-110m,teraz gdy dom już stoi stwierdzam,że jest akurat dla mojej czteroosobowej rodziny i bardzo się cieszę,że nie wybrałam mniejszego,chociaż mój dom należy do kategorii domów małych bo liczy 130m ale jest w nim wszystko na czym mi zależało,pozdr...

----------


## andrzej27

> andrzej27 dlaczego chcesz budować  taki dom jak z212 ?
> przeciez tam  pokoje mają po 7-8m,to mniej niż u mnie w bloku,a mam serdecznie dosyć tej ciasnoty i wybierając projekt  zwracałam szczególną uwagę na wielkość pokoji na poddaszu,prosty dom  o pow.120-130m z dwuspadowym dachem wyjdzie taniej niż tzw.dworek 100-110m,teraz gdy dom już stoi stwierdzam,że jest akurat dla mojej czteroosobowej rodziny i bardzo się cieszę,że nie wybrałam mniejszego,chociaż mój dom należy do kategorii domów małych bo liczy 130m ale jest w nim wszystko na czym mi zależało,pozdr...


a jaki projekt i ile cie on wyszedł??????????????????????

----------


## andrzej27

> andrzej27 dlaczego chcesz budować  taki dom jak z212 ?
> przeciez tam  pokoje mają po 7-8m,to mniej niż u mnie w bloku,a mam serdecznie dosyć tej ciasnoty i wybierając projekt  zwracałam szczególną uwagę na wielkość pokoji na poddaszu,prosty dom  o pow.120-130m z dwuspadowym dachem wyjdzie taniej niż tzw.dworek 100-110m,teraz gdy dom już stoi stwierdzam,że jest akurat dla mojej czteroosobowej rodziny i bardzo się cieszę,że nie wybrałam mniejszego,chociaż mój dom należy do kategorii domów małych bo liczy 130m ale jest w nim wszystko na czym mi zależało,pozdr...


 dom jest prosty i tani temu go wybrałem

----------


## alic

Ponieważ mam działkę z wejściem od południa nie było latwo znalezć odpowiedni projekt,mi zależało żeby taras był z boku domu,dodatkowy pokój na dole,kotłownia powyżej 5 mkw,jak najmniej ( a najlepiej wcale ) okien od północy ,spiżarka,schody nie w salonie a nawet taki szczegół jak to,żeby kominek nie był obok telewizora,no i oczywiście przestronne pokoje na poddaszu,to wszystko znalazłam w projekcie biura archon dom w mandarynkach,teraz kiedy dom już stoi myślę sobie czasem,że salon mógłby być troszkę większy,ale jestem w trakcie wykańczania i na pewno nie zagracę go  (oglądałam mój dom już zamieszkany i nie podobało mi się,ze właściciele nastawiali tyle mebli do salonu,ale ogólnie dom jest bardzo przytulny)wydalam do chwili obecnej ok.200tys.

----------


## Kwitko

Z212 jest naprawdę malutki ale za to bardzo ładny. My budujemy domek ze studia z500, bardzo podobny jednak trochę większy i myślę że wygodniejszy.  I na pewno będzie nas kosztował mniej niż 200 tys.  :big grin:

----------


## alic

andrzej27,dom powinien także  być wygodny  dla jego mieszkańców,naprawdę nie przekonuję Cię na siłę do budowy większego domu,ale nie po to buduje się dom żeby się w nim cisnąć jak w blokowych klitkach,trochę komfortu ,przestrzeni musi być

----------


## andrzej27

> Z212 jest naprawdę malutki ale za to bardzo ładny. My budujemy domek ze studia z500, bardzo podobny jednak trochę większy i myślę że wygodniejszy.  I na pewno będzie nas kosztował mniej niż 200 tys.


a jaki projekt?

----------


## DEZET

> zastanawiam sie nad budową domu dom o powierzchni 110mkw znalazłem firme która wybuduje mi ten dom za 200tys za stan deweloperski mam pytanie co zostanie do zrobienia do stanu pod klucz??????????????????????????


 


> myśle o projekcie z212 z firmy z500 co myślisz o tym projekcie????????????????


Na stronie projektu Z212 masz podane różne warianty kosztów budowy:- od 110 do ok 157tys. 
Skąd wziąłeś pow. 110m2, skoro ten dom ma mniej (76,2)?
A co do wykończenia, to jeszcze sporo będzie do roboty, najlepiej uzgodnić z firmą co będzie w tej kwocie. Mnie się wydaje drogo.

----------


## DEZET

> a jaki projekt i ile cie on wyszedł??????????????????????


Kurcze, zadajesz pytania jak dziecko. Określ swoje potrzeby- ilość osób mających mieszkać, ilość pokoi, czy wolisz z poddaszem użytkowym, czy parterówkę, czy (w przyszłości) chcesz garaż. Ważna jest też kwota przeznaczona na budowę. Nie przystępuje się do budowy: "bo znalazłem prosty, tani domek".
Z postów wnioskuję, że masz mizerne pojęcie o budowaniu, więc na pewno ekipy- musisz to wszystko dokładnie przemyśleć.

----------


## andrzej27

> Z212 jest naprawdę malutki ale za to bardzo ładny. My budujemy domek ze studia z500, bardzo podobny jednak trochę większy i myślę że wygodniejszy.  I na pewno będzie nas kosztował mniej niż 200 tys.


z162?

----------


## alic

> Kurcze, zadajesz pytania jak dziecko. Określ swoje potrzeby- ilość osób mających mieszkać, ilość pokoi, czy wolisz z poddaszem użytkowym, czy parterówkę, czy (w przyszłości) chcesz garaż. Ważna jest też kwota przeznaczona na budowę. Nie przystępuje się do budowy: "bo znalazłem prosty, tani domek".
> Z postów wnioskuję, że masz mizerne pojęcie o budowaniu, więc na pewno ekipy- musisz to wszystko dokładnie przemyśleć.


zgadzam się w 100%

----------


## grazi

Możesz marzyc, ale bardzo wątpię, czy zbudujesz. Możesz potem latami siedzieć w niewykończonym domu. Ale przecież mozna zawsze sprzedac  :smile:

----------


## m&m0123

My planujemy rozpoczac budowe malego, niedrogiego zarazem ladnego domu juz nastepnego roku i wybralismy projekt 'Ania'  http://pprojekt.pl/projekt1121-ania.html 
Kontaktowalismy sie z ludzmi, ktorzy juz wybudowali ten dom jak rowniez z tymi, ktorzy sa na etapie budowy i opierajc sie na ich kosztorysach powinnismy spokojnie wybudowac go za 200-250k.  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## m&m0123

> Taki mały a już na pewno niedrogi to one nie jest


Ja podchodze do tego tak - jak juz budowac to dom... a nie altanke  :wink:  Choc wiem, ze znjada sie tacy co powiedza, ze 120 mkw to niewiele  jednak dla nas - idealnie. Co do kosztow to oprocz tego co napisalem wyzej, na stronie sprzedajacej projekt wycena ssz wynosi 123 530 zł netto - takze tragedi nie ma  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Oczywiście jak się ma kasę i fanaberie to można budować pałace i bawiś się z żoną w chowanego po salonach 
> 123tys.zł za SSZ to zdecydowanie zaniżona wycena.
> Realny koszt to od 250tys.zł wzwyż.


Projekt malo adekwatny do tematu watku. Dach przekombinowany, dla kilku metrow powierzchni na poddaszu trzeba dolozyc ladnych 20-30 tys, z punktu widzenia niskiego budzetu na budowe to jakas masakra. Garaz moglby juz miec dach plaski, ew. jednospadowy. Jak juz sie chce budowac za male pieniadze, to trzeba do tego projekt dopasowac, a nie dla danego projektu na sile sie miescic w danej kwocie bo mozna sie pod koniec budowy (albo i wczesniej) mocno rozczarowac.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

I jeśli mogę coś doradzić : kosztorysy pojawiające się na stronach przy projektach nie są warte funta kłaków. Służą zachęceniu do zakupu projektu. Więc lepiej się nimi nie sugerować.

----------


## DEZET

> My planujemy rozpoczac budowe malego, niedrogiego zarazem ladnego domu juz nastepnego roku i wybralismy projekt 'Ania'  http://pprojekt.pl/projekt1121-ania.html 
> Kontaktowalismy sie z ludzmi, ktorzy juz wybudowali ten dom jak rowniez z tymi, ktorzy sa na etapie budowy i opierajc sie na ich kosztorysach powinnismy spokojnie wybudowac go za 200-250k.  
> Pozdrawiam.


Bardziej jestem skłonny twierdzić, że od 250 wzwyż.

----------


## m&m0123

> ...dla kilku metrow powierzchni na poddaszu trzeba dolozyc ladnych 20-30 tys...


Kilku?!! 53m2 na samym poddaszu...jak sie to ma do prezentowanych w temacie projektow ok 80m2 za 200tys?!!

----------


## Benta

A mnie się podoba Zielony ogród. Pochłaniam wszystko co napisze bo napawa mnie optymizmem i... też bym chciała mieszkać w takim domku.

----------


## Kwitko

Zgadzam się z przedmówcami  :wink:  Projekt domu "ania" napewno nie pasuje do tego wątku. Nie ma szans wybudować go za te pieniądze.

----------


## miloszenko

> Kilku?!! 53m2 na samym poddaszu...jak sie to ma do prezentowanych w temacie projektow ok 80m2 za 200tys?!!


Tak kilku, bo te metry przy skosie (dachy 2-spadowym) nie znikna, tylko normowa powierzchnia (powyzej 1.9 metra)sie zmniejszy. Jak pisalem wczesniej mozna i 130 metrow za 200 tys postawic, tylko trzeba to odpowiednio zorganizowac i z duzym wkladem pracy wlasnej.

Jest taki prosty rachunek: srednio srednio mozna przyjac, iz metr pod klucz wykosi ok. 2500 zl (tak wiem czy wieszky dom to sie zmienia itp). Dla 100 m2 daje to kwote 250 tys zl. Polowa z tego to robocizna. Teraz latwiej ??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> projekt 'Ania'  http://pprojekt.pl/projekt1121-ania.html 
> Kontaktowalismy sie z ludzmi, ktorzy juz wybudowali ten dom jak rowniez z tymi, ktorzy sa na etapie budowy i opierajc sie na ich kosztorysach powinnismy spokojnie wybudowac go za 200-250k.  
> Pozdrawiam.


... jak wybierzesz wersje bez garazu - to może sie udać, ale i tak watpię że w 2 stówach się zmieścisz ( przy zelceniu wszytkiego ekipie ) ... za duzo w projekcie  "bajerów"
same fundamanty przy obrysie 10,5 x 14,5 materiałowo to jakieś 15 koła.
garaż to jakieś 15-20 tysiecy w materiale...

to nie jest "tani" dom w budowaniu i nie jest "prosty", co zawsze idzie w parze z ceną.

----------


## bowess

*m&m0123*, żeby wybrany przez Was projekt pasował do tego wątku, trzebaby zrobić prawie wszystko własnymi rękami. Wtedy widzę szansę zamknięcia inwestycji w okolicy 250 tysięcy. Oczywiście zakładam bardzo skromne wykończenie i elewację bez dodatkowych ozdób typu cegiełka, okiennice. 

*Nefer* pisze, że kosztorysy nie są wiele warte, ja napiszę, że niekoniecznie. Mój się dość dokładnie sprawdził. Po prostu kosztorysy są liczone na podstawie cen średnich, a rzadko kiedy udaje się dostać wszystko w takiej cenie, coś wyjdzie taniej, coś drożej, czasem większość taniej, czasem prawie wszystko drożej. A to robocizna, a to materiały. Jak bloczki tańsze, to dachówka droższa i tak w kółko. Nie ma co liczyć również na to, że kosztorysy są jakoś pozawyżane, one po prostu są takim sztucznym tworem opartym na statystycznych cenach, więc lokalnie mogą się sprawdzić albo i nie. No i jeszcze bardzo często inwestorzy zmieniają technologie, adaptują, a to bardzo wpływa na realny koszt.

Czy wiecie dokładnie do jakiego etapu udało się dociągnąć budowy za te 200-250 tysięcy, ile lat to trwało, jakie zmiany wprowadzono, ile własnej robocizny? To są niby detale, ale bardzo istotne. Czasami budujący pytani o koszty rzucą jakąś kwotę bez dodania co i jak. Mam znajomych, którzy niby wybudowali dość ozdobne150m2 za 250 tysięcy, ale mają wykończony tylko parter ok. 90 m2 (brak również schodów na poddasze), brak wykończeń zewnętrznych, sporo musieli zrobić własnoręcznie.

*miloszenko* podał jeden sposób liczenia kosztów "na szybko", ja podam drugi. Powierzchnia podłóg x 1800zł. Daje dość realne wyniki.

A co do wielkości domu - Ania to nie jest mały dom, powiedziałabym, że średni. Według mnie nawet mój dom nie jest mały - 107 m2 użytkowej, a po podłogach około 125 metrów. Mały dom to byłby sam nasz parter, 77m2, a mimo to byłby całkiem wygodny dla rodziny 2+1, a bardzo wygodny dla dwójki mieszkańców.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Benta, aż mi głupio, dzięki...


co do tanich projektów - tak naprawdę mógłby powstac jeden w róznych wersjach kolorystycznych i to by wystarczyło. Za te pieniądze nie da sie nic więcej wymysleć niż podstawowy program funkcjonalny. Mozna kombinować, ale pole manewru jest ograniczone. Jak dawne domy wiejskie - tak naprawde wszystkie były jednakowe, i uroczo to wygladało. Wyrózniał sie jedynie dwór własciciela ziemskiego.
Teraz wszyscy chca miec dwory.....
A może jacyś architekci stworzyliby projekt domu optymalnego.
założenia mogłyby byc nastepujące:
-2-3 wersje wielkości: wielkość domu optymalna (czy sa jakieś normy dot. wymaganej na osobe powierzchni mieszkalnej?)dla rodziny 2-osobowe, 3-osobowej, 4-osobowej 
-dobór materiałów o najlepszej relacji cena-jakość
-absolutne odcięcie się od wszelkich indywidualnych gustów i wymagań co do formy (wyglądu) - tylko i wyłącznie podporzadkowanie funkcjonalności
-zupełny brak elementów nie niezbędnych do życia, zero elementów służących tylko prestiżowi czy bardzo rzadko używanych
-wybór instalacji grzewczej o optymalnej relacji kosztów inwestycyjnych do kosztów eksploatacyjnych

To miałoby wyglądać tak, jak gdyby projekt domu stworzył program komputerowy, bez ludzkich uczuc, ukierunkowany na cene i zysk przy spełnieniu pewnych założeń.
Ciekawe, co by wyszło?

----------


## miloszenko

> To miałoby wyglądać tak, jak gdyby projekt domu stworzył program komputerowy, bez ludzkich uczuc, ukierunkowany na cene i zysk przy spełnieniu pewnych założeń.
> Ciekawe, co by wyszło?


W sumie to sa juz takie projekty, jesli inwestor jest mocno ukierunkowany na energooszczednosc i zamawia projekt indywidualny, a glowny nacisk idzie na spelnienie wymogow normowych itp. W naszym kraju to po prostu zwykla stodola  :smile:  odpowiednio dobrane okna i usytolowanie domu itp.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

> *m&m0123*, 
> 
> *Nefer* pisze, że kosztorysy nie są wiele warte, ja napiszę, że niekoniecznie. Mój się dość dokładnie sprawdził. Po prostu kosztorysy są liczone na podstawie cen średnich, a rzadko kiedy udaje się dostać wszystko w takiej cenie, coś wyjdzie taniej, coś drożej, czasem większość taniej, czasem prawie wszystko drożej. A to robocizna, a to materiały. Jak bloczki tańsze, to dachówka droższa i tak w kółko. Nie ma co liczyć również na to, że kosztorysy są jakoś pozawyżane, one po prostu są takim sztucznym tworem opartym na statystycznych cenach, więc lokalnie mogą się sprawdzić albo i nie. No i jeszcze bardzo często inwestorzy zmieniają technologie, adaptują, a to bardzo wpływa na realny koszt.
> by całkiem wygodny dla rodziny 2+1, a bardzo wygodny dla dwójki mieszkańców.


A mój był 1/3 tego co powinno. I wcale nie z powodu adaptacji czy zmian materiałów. Po prostu zmieniła się koniunktura, ktorej żaden architekt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć. Z drugiej strony człowiek patrzy : dom za 300k - ale fajnie, hura, hura, biorę.
 A potem życie weryfikuje jego "biorę". I takie numery widać gołym okiem. Jesli w projekcie kosztorys pod klucz wynosi mniej niż 1500 pln/mkw to po prostu trzeba się zastanowić.

I nie chodzi mi również o porównanie : ile było w kosztorysie a ile inwestor wydał kasy.
Po prostu po zakupie projektu zamówiłam profesjonalnego kosztorysanta i poprosiłam o przygotowanie prawdziwego kosztorysu. I przygotował : było dokładnie razy 3. I wielu moich znajomych miało podobnie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> W sumie to sa juz takie projekty, jesli inwestor jest mocno ukierunkowany na energooszczednosc i zamawia projekt indywidualny, a glowny nacisk idzie na spelnienie wymogow normowych itp. W naszym kraju to po prostu zwykla stodola  odpowiednio dobrane okna i usytolowanie domu itp.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


czyli stodoła to jest to - od setek lat sprawdzona forma
klasyka po prostu, nigdy nie będzie obciachowa

a ja myslałam, że może to będzie dom-kula na jednej nodze.... :smile: 

ale pewnie przyszłość to takie projekty - wiejskie-nowoczesne:

http://www.gornikarchitects.com/pl/p...hitektura.html

----------


## Nefer

> a ja myslałam, że może to będzie dom-kula na jednej nodze....


Może i by był ładny, ale wolę Twój - bardzo fajny domek  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Racja *Nefer* - wzrost cen (np. paliwa teraz) może szybko zdezaktualizować kosztorys. Najlepiej, tak jak ty, zlecić albo samemu w miarę szczegółowo zrobić kosztorys dla własnej lokalizacji i na daną chwilę i jeszcze dołożyć dla bezpieczeństwa 10 albo lepiej 15%.

Też się zastanawiałam, czemu jeszcze żadna pracownia nie wpadła na taki chytry plan i nie wypuściła bardzo prostego w konstrukcji i taniego w budowie domu np. w 3 wersjach wielkościowych. Zawsze jakieś "cośki" muszą być - a to balkon do ucięcia, a to wykusze, jakieś wypustki na dachu, kominy ze trzy (bo w środku kuchnia, kotłownia i łazienki daleko od siebie), jakieś łukowatości itp.

----------


## Nefer

> Racja *Nefer* - wzrost cen (np. paliwa teraz) może szybko zdezaktualizować kosztorys. Najlepiej, tak jak ty, zlecić albo samemu w miarę szczegółowo zrobić kosztorys dla własnej lokalizacji i na daną chwilę i jeszcze dołożyć dla bezpieczeństwa 10 albo lepiej 15%.
> 
> Też się zastanawiałam, czemu jeszcze żadna pracownia nie wpadła na taki chytry plan i nie wypuściła bardzo prostego w konstrukcji i taniego w budowie domu np. w 3 wersjach wielkościowych. Zawsze jakieś "cośki" muszą być - a to balkon do ucięcia, a to wykusze, jakieś wypustki na dachu, kominy ze trzy (bo w środku kuchnia, kotłownia i łazienki daleko od siebie), jakieś łukowatości itp.


Prawda ? Ludzie szukają różnych rozwiązań. 
Generalnie te kosztorysy są bardzo ogólne. 
Jeśli już się ktoś pokusi na coś bardziej szczegółowego to za pieniądze - i ok. Ja kupiłam również ten za pieniądze - beznadzieja. Zadzwoniłam i zapytałam czy są pewni tego co piszą i usłyszałam, że "wie pani, dawno to robiliśmy, chyba nie da się teraz za to zbudować" i takie tam  :smile:  :smile: 

Ja już skończyłam budowanie, ale myślę, że nawet region kraju, gdzie się buduje ma znaczenie. W W-wie bez żadnej pracy własnej inwestora cena za mkw zaczyna się od 2.500 za metr (oszczędna wersja) i w zasadzie sky is the limit....
Jak odwiedzam znajome z forum i gadamy o kosztach to mam oczy jak piątki  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

nawet gdybym miała więcej pieniędzy pieniędzy na budowe, to i tak stawiałabym stodołę - bo chętnie jakieś 100-200 tys. zł przeznaczyłabym na luksusową kanapę, tkaniny, lampy, ekspres do kawy i tapety za 500zł/rolka. naprawdę, mury i dach na zewnatrz niespecjalnie mnie interesują, natomiast wnętrze bardzo.

----------


## Gate

Za 200 kawałków to można wybudować dom w stanie surowym niewykończony i to gdzieś na obrzeżach.
W okolicy dużych miast to można zapomnieć nawet w promieniu 30 km.

----------


## miloszenko

> Za 200 kawałków to można wybudować dom w stanie surowym niewykończony i to gdzieś na obrzeżach.
> W okolicy dużych miast to można zapomnieć nawet w promieniu 30 km.


I mowisz, ze bez wzgledu na metraz i standard?? No to faktycznie sie wypowiedziales merytorycznie w tej dyskusji. Mozesz wytlumaczyc czemu budowa w duzym miescie musi kosztowac wiecej niz gdzies na peryferiach ?? Bo jak szukaem materialow to czesto sklady bud. w centrum Krakowa dawaly lepsza cene niz Nowym Targu, Skawinie, czy innych osciennych miastach. A wykonawcy i tak w wiekszosci z okolicznych wiosek.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pawel2210

> Za 200 kawałków to można wybudować dom w stanie surowym niewykończony i to gdzieś na obrzeżach.
> W okolicy dużych miast to można zapomnieć nawet w promieniu 30 km.


ale dlaczego? no chyba ze w tych 200tys chcesz jeszcze kupic dzialke w centrum miasta....

----------


## DEZET

Rzeczywiście ciekawy pomysł z wersjami domów minimum. Znalazłem ciekawy artykuł dot. ergonomii i powierzchni mieszkania:
http://www.architekci.pl/architektur...&zlitera=&od=0
W innym miejscu znalazłem minimalne pow. 14-20m2/osobę -dotyczy to wszystkich pomieszczeń. Gdzie indziej pisze się o 20m2.
Myślę, że ta wielkość mogłaby być podstawą do projektu domku "Minimum" wersja 1(dla 2 osób), 2( 3 osoby) i 3(4 osoby).
Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## miloszenko

> Za 200 kawałków to można wybudować dom w stanie surowym niewykończony i to gdzieś na obrzeżach.
> W okolicy dużych miast to można zapomnieć nawet w promieniu 30 km.


Tez kiedys slyszalem, ze w Krakowie dzialki ponizej 200 tys nie kupie, ale co tam niech bedzie, ze dom z dzialka wyjdzie min 600 tys, jak bede sprzedawal bede sie  tego kurczowo trzymal  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> Za 200 kawałków to można wybudować dom w stanie surowym niewykończony i to gdzieś na obrzeżach.
> W okolicy dużych miast to można zapomnieć nawet w promieniu 30 km.


Ech, nawet szkoda czasu polemizować z takimi stwierdzeniami ;/

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Rzeczywiście ciekawy pomysł z wersjami domów minimum. Znalazłem ciekawy artykuł dot. ergonomii i powierzchni mieszkania:
> http://www.architekci.pl/architektur...&zlitera=&od=0
> W innym miejscu znalazłem minimalne pow. 14-20m2/osobę -dotyczy to wszystkich pomieszczeń. Gdzie indziej pisze się o 20m2.
> Myślę, że ta wielkość mogłaby być podstawą do projektu domku "Minimum" wersja 1(dla 2 osób), 2( 3 osoby) i 3(4 osoby).
> Co o tym myślicie?


rzucam na pierwszy ogień (czyli do skrytykowania) scenariusz działania 
czyli najpierw powinna byc ustalona cena.  Powiedzmy te 200 tysięcy w przypadku domu dla 3 osób. I to byłby punkt wyścia. 
Punkt następny - standart wykończenia. Jakie materiały wykończeniowe są optymalne - drzwi, podłogi, okna, ceramika i armatura - terzeczy powinny być dobrej jakości.(nic więcej w tanim domu nie jest potrzebne). 
Nastepny krok - instalacje. Tu przydałaby sie burza mózgów i skomplikowane obliczenia- jakie ogrzewanie i skąd ciepła woda. To trudny temat. Wybór materiału na ściany i dach. Też trudne, przynajmniej w przypadku ścian. 
Teraz dopiero można byłoby zastanowić się nad powierzchnią - obliczyć, na jakiej powierzchni mieszkalnej wszystkie wymyslone wczesniej rozwiązania nie przekroczą w całości kwoty 200 tys. I na tym etapie również matematycznie dokonać wyboru - parter czy piętrowy czy poddasze użytkowe. Tylko matematyka, przy utrzymaniu założeń dotyczących jakości wykończenia.Wygląd zewnętrzny - uniwersalne minimum, bryła geometryczna (wymiary obliczone w celu maksymalnego wykorzystania energii i materiałów budowlanych)
Taki dom powinien być maksymalnie prosty i piękny, jak wyciskacz do cytryn czy krzesło ghost Starcka, niby czysta funkcja, ale piękne.
nie mamy tu pewnie żadnego projektanta...pewnie by nas wysmiał

----------


## Zielony ogród

i jeszcze jedno mi przyszło do głowy - taki projekt powinien byc licencjonowany bez prawa do zmian, bo nasza ułańska fantazja nawet najlepszy projekt sp...... (ściane kolankowa podniosą albo boni ze styropianu ponaklejają plus balkonik i reprezentacyjne kolumny jońskie i wtedy zdziwienie - że 200 tys.nie starczyło)

----------


## fotohobby

http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/eryk/?Type=1

A co powiecie o tym ?
Zmniejszając trochę okno w salonie i poszerzając go o 0,5m.
Do stanu deweloperskiego za pomocą ekip, wykończeniówka we własnym zakresie. 250tyś, czy jednak organizować jeszcze z 50kzł ?  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

mi sie podoba bardzo ten projekt - pod warunkiem, że nic w nim sie nie zmieni (żadnych poddaszy na przyszłośc i ścian kolankowych); ładna kolorystyka na wizualizacji. gdybym ja budowała, wystarczyłoby mi 250 tys. bez problemów.

----------


## Kwitko

Mi się trochę nie podobają te trzy sypialnie obok siebie. Pozatym bardzo fajny projekt. Ja również wybudowałabym ten domek za 250 tys.

----------


## Benta

Zastanawiam się jakie funkcje mają spełniać te małe okienka w kuchni i salonie. No jeszcze można zrozumieć takie maleństwo w spiżarce, ale w salonie?

----------


## Kwitko

Chyba tylko ozdobną, żeby elewacja ładnie wyglądała  :wink:

----------


## bowess

Tylko, że od środka mniej fajnie wygląda.

Domek ciekawy, w 250 powinien się zmieścić bez większych trudności (no chyba, że jakaś wyjątkowo droga okolica). Plusy: duże pomieszczenie gospodarcze pasujące pod kocioł na paliwo stałe z wygodnym własnym wyjściem na zewnątrz, co ułatwia donoszenie opału, fajna garderoba, łazienka i dodatkowe wc, nieprzechodni salon, ogólnie dobry rozdział części dziennej i nocnej, rozsądne powierzchnie wszystkich pomieszczeń. Nie podoba mi się układ i dobór okien. No ale to już kwestia gustu. Osobiście zrobiłabym bardziej tradycyjnie - w kuchni jedno okno nieco mniejszych rozmiarów (zresztą to chyba północna elewacja jest) co będzie też korzystne ze względu na możliwość umeblowania kuchni, te maleńkie okienka raczej do skasowania, na elewacji frontowej trochę inny układ - okno łazienki w prawo (w środku zamiana miejsc wanny i prysznica), okno kotłowni w lewo. Ogólnie te okna takie poprzytulane do naroży niezbyt mi się podobają. Ale tak jak pisałam to już kwestia gustu, a ewentualne zmiany typowo kosmetyczne.

----------


## DEZET

Projekt Eryk bardzo fajny. Rzeczywiście te maleńkie (i drogie) okienka do usunięcia. Kwestia przestawienia pozostałych to nie problem. W wersji z wiatą- powiem ,że to jakby nowy pomysł na wiatę- mnie się b. podoba. Mając 250 tys. spokojnie można go wybudować, bez oczywiście zmian jak wyżej pisano- ściany kolankowe, itp.

Zielony Ogród- oczywiście Twoje uwagi do "wydumanego" projektu domku "Minimum" jak najbardziej przydatne.  Określamy, że na osobę przypada 20m2 x3 = max 60m2, no może 75m2. Wyobrażasz sobie domek 60m2 piętrowy? Z poddaszem użytkowym owszem, biorąc pod uwagę WZ większości miejscowości i kąt połaci dachu, choć sam uważam, że przy takiej pow. najlepsza byłaby parterówka- poddasze to jednak dodatkowe koszty, choćby schody, strop, dłuższe instalacje, więcej izolacji cieplnej, ścianka kolankowa, itp.
Korci mnie coś takiego "zaprojektować", może czas pozwoli. Jakby się jeszcze chętny architekt znalazł...

----------


## fotohobby

> Mi się trochę nie podobają te trzy sypialnie obok siebie. Pozatym bardzo fajny projekt. Ja również wybudowałabym ten domek za 250 tys.


No tak, można znaleźć inny (np Promyk, pracowni MG), ale chciałbym mieć przyzwoite pom gosp z wyjściem do garażu, który przyszłościowo dostawię. Poza tym jadna z tych sypialni może oddać trochę metrażu pozostałym - to ma być gabinecik do pracy, w tej chwili mam 7.5m2 i to mi wystarcza.

----------


## fotohobby

> mi sie podoba bardzo ten projekt - pod warunkiem, że nic w nim sie nie zmieni (żadnych poddaszy na przyszłośc i ścian kolankowych); ładna kolorystyka na wizualizacji. gdybym ja budowała, wystarczyłoby mi 250 tys. bez problemów.


Scianka kolankowa absolutnie nie, ale kąt dachu musi być równy lub większy 30 stopniom.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Projekt Eryk bardzo fajny. Rzeczywiście te maleńkie (i drogie) okienka do usunięcia. Kwestia przestawienia pozostałych to nie problem. W wersji z wiatą- powiem ,że to jakby nowy pomysł na wiatę- mnie się b. podoba. Mając 250 tys. spokojnie można go wybudować, bez oczywiście zmian jak wyżej pisano- ściany kolankowe, itp.
> 
> Zielony Ogród- oczywiście Twoje uwagi do "wydumanego" projektu domku "Minimum" jak najbardziej przydatne.  Określamy, że na osobę przypada 20m2 x3 = max 60m2, no może 75m2. Wyobrażasz sobie domek 60m2 piętrowy? Z poddaszem użytkowym owszem, biorąc pod uwagę WZ większości miejscowości i kąt połaci dachu, choć sam uważam, że przy takiej pow. najlepsza byłaby parterówka- poddasze to jednak dodatkowe koszty, choćby schody, strop, dłuższe instalacje, więcej izolacji cieplnej, ścianka kolankowa, itp.
> Korci mnie coś takiego "zaprojektować", może czas pozwoli. Jakby się jeszcze chętny architekt znalazł...


uważam, że nie nalezy określać powierzchni domku na wstępie projektowania. Na początku należy określic cenę domu, atrakcyjna dla inwestora. Powierzchnia wyjdzie później z obliczeń - optymalne wykorzystanie materiałów budowlanych, dopasowanie wymiarów domku do jakiegoś standardowaego materiału budowlanego (minimalizacja odpadów). Np. może okazać się, że przy tej samej cenie mozna wybudować dom 75 m2 jak i dom 82 m2 (inny kształt domu na przykład - bardziej kwadrat niz prostokat, brak ścinków itp.)
tak jak pisałam wcześniej - taki projekt musiałby byc realizowany idealnie dokładnie z projektem, jak w japońskiej fabryce.

----------


## madric

Hej
Można się porwać na budowę domu od 80m2 do 150m2 mając 200tyś. Ja zrobiłem tak rok temu na projekt lote miało kosztować to 220/230 teraz myślę że zmieszczę się z wszystkim (ogrodzenie etc) w 270/280tys pln. Dlaczego tak skoczyło? 
- błędy w samodzielnym szacowaniu, 
- ceny potrafią jeszcze wariować
- dylematy jakosc/cena
- dodatkowe elementy, których montaż w późniejszym czasie byłby droższy bądź nie możliwy. Doszedł lepszy kominek, rekuperator, lepsze ogrodzenie, wykończenie podwórka, lepsze materiały wewnątrz i już 40tys/50tys do przodu.

Ktoś rzuca się z 200tyś to:
1. Samodzielne budowanie - cegła po cegle (w moim zachodniopomorskim ceny za sso to od 30 do 50tys, same materiały to od 80 do 140tyś)
2. Wiele dylematów materiałowych. Najgorsze, że euforia posiadania jakiegokolwiek domu z byle czym w ścianach i na podłogach mija po paru miesiącach i człowiek zaczyna porównywać cenę do jakości. Dochodzi do nas, że w tej chwili będzie kosztować to tyle, później dwa razy tyle, bo będzie trzeba robić demolkę. Decyzja jest bardzo ciężkaaaaaa :sad:  
3. Być dość dokładnym i bardzo dokładnym w miejscach, których już nic nie przykryje, odwiedzać FM i oglądać inne domy aby nakręciły trochę, bo fakt jest taki, że jak samemu się buduje, to z każdą cegłą, z każdym miesiącem dokładność jest odwrotnie proporcjonalna do czasu budowy :sad: .
4. Ostatnie. Pamiętać, że nie na wszystko później będzie nas stać bo kredyt już wzięty. Jak w tym kabarecie tylko te .... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW-VboHvKZ8

----------


## DEZET

> Hej
> Można się porwać na budowę domu od 80m2 do 150m2 mając 200tyś. Ja zrobiłem tak rok temu na projekt lote miało kosztować to 220/230 teraz myślę że zmieszczę się z wszystkim (ogrodzenie etc) w 270/280tys pln. Dlaczego tak skoczyło? 
> - błędy w samodzielnym szacowaniu, 
> - ceny potrafią jeszcze wariować
> - dylematy jakosc/cena
> - dodatkowe elementy, których montaż w późniejszym czasie byłby droższy bądź nie możliwy. Doszedł lepszy kominek, rekuperator, lepsze ogrodzenie, wykończenie podwórka, lepsze materiały wewnątrz i już 40tys/50tys do przodu.
> 
> Ktoś rzuca się z 200tyś to:
> 1. Samodzielne budowanie - cegła po cegle (w moim zachodniopomorskim ceny za sso to od 30 do 50tys, same materiały to od 80 do 140tyś)
> ...


Hej krajanie :wink: 
Wszystko się zgadza, ale jedynie jeśli możesz sobie pozwolić na wydanie extra 40-50tys, bo trafiła się lepsza praca, spadek itp. Niestety niedoszacowanie pewnych rzeczy skutkuje brakiem środków w najbardziej nieoczekiwanym momencie.
Wynika z Twojego postu, że nie musiałeś sztywno trzymać się zadanej kwoty, niestety nie wszyscy mają tak dobrze.
Ja poleciałem ogrodzenie oszczędnościowe- siatka, słupki kupione w hurtowni stali (kwadratowe), jedynie brama przesuwna będzie ciut lepsza... kiedyś. Docelowo i tak będzie żywopłot, który już powoli rośnie. 
Ad.1 Materiały i tak trzeba kupić; czy zapłaci się za robociznę, czy zrobi samemu - tu są oszczędności w kasie.
Ad.2 Wybierać trzeba droższe(lepsze) materiały w miejscach , których nie można poprawić, np. instalacje.
Ad.3 a ja myślę, że jest odwrotnie- nabiera się wprawy i lepiej oraz szybciej wykonuje prace budowlane.
 Ad.4  :Smile:   :wink:

----------


## gusieczek

A co powiecie na ten projekt ,oczywiście bez użytkowego poddasza i likwidacja tych pięknych daszków nad tarasem i nad  wejściem,likwidacja komina w łazience i uproszczenia jeszcze kilku rzeczy www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/groszek/183

----------


## Nefer

Nie rozpędzałabym się z likwidowaniem kominów. A dach prosty,więc nad wejściem nie zaszkodzi (a potem będziesz kląć na deszczu)
Jeśli mogę coś doradzić - zanim podejmiesz decyzję, która będzie kosztować XXX.000 zleć zrobienie kosztorysu fachowcowi. To niewielki koszt w stosunku do "przewinięcia" się z domem. Potem nie zostaniesz z domem rozbabranym i zero kasy na koncie.

----------


## ojojoj

> A co powiecie na ten projekt ,oczywiście bez użytkowego poddasza i likwidacja tych pięknych daszków nad tarasem i nad  wejściem,likwidacja komina w łazience i uproszczenia jeszcze kilku rzeczy www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/groszek/183


tu jest wiele blogów budowlanych, podaję pierwsze trzy "groszkowe" - jest tego więcej, można poczytać również o kosztach
http://www.groszek.mojabudowa.pl/
http://www.groszekwojtar.mojabudowa.pl/
http://www.groszeknosek.mojabudowa.pl/
.

----------


## bowess

Wydaje mi się, że nie da się Groszka za 200 zrobić. Za drogi dach, za dużo metrów po podłodze. Na moje oko minimum to 250 tysięcy.

----------


## Kwitko

Groszka za 200 tys. na pewno się nie wybuduje!!!
Ponad 170 m zabudowy, 250 m dachu i to czterospadowego. 
Myślę że 250 tys. też troszkę mało ale już bardziej realne.

----------


## lujski

http://www.projektdlaciebie.pl/domy/109/Bajkowy/rzuty


a ten ?? 
ale planuje bez garazu/wiaty, bez okien w dachu  - solbet 24 plus 20 styropianu, 20cm w podlodze, wszedzie podlogwke, z jakeis 20cm welny w dach, dach blachodachwka, strop smart, schody jakies tez juz  gotowe ..

----------


## inwestor77

Co myślisz o tym http://www.najciekawszeprojekty.pl/projekt/zz-745/z41 . Niski koszt, prosta konstrukcja i wnętrze wydaje się wygodne.

----------


## lujski

projekt fajny, ale mnie najbardziej urzadza projekt z uzytkowym poddaszem bo mam dzialke niewielka tylko 680 m2 i chcialbym chociaz pare metrów zaoszczedzic na wiekszy ogródek  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

[QUOTE=gusieczek;5067630]A co powiecie na ten projekt ,oczywiście bez użytkowego poddasza i likwidacja tych pięknych daszków nad tarasem i nad  wejściem,likwidacja komina w łazience i uproszczenia jeszcze kilku rzeczy www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/groszek/183[/QUOTE

Dołączę się do opinii- także moim zdaniem nie zmieści się budowa w 200tys. Trzeba liczyć ok.<250tys.

----------


## DEZET

> http://www.projektdlaciebie.pl/domy/109/Bajkowy/rzuty
> a ten ?? 
> ale planuje bez garazu/wiaty, bez okien w dachu  - solbet 24 plus 20 styropianu, 20cm w podlodze, wszedzie podlogwke, z jakeis 20cm welny w dach, dach blachodachwka, strop smart, schody jakies tez juz  gotowe ..


Dom prosty i przy Twoich założeniach, kwota 200 jest realna.
Dom Z41- trzeba najpierw sprawdzić WZ ze względu na skos dachu 25*- przeważnie gminy chcą od 30*. Dom przestronny, ale ze sporym dachem.
Zdecydowanie Bajkowy bardziej nadaje się do taniego budowania.

----------


## pyton79

Witam ja będe budował ten domek co o nim sądzicie jest szansa w 200tys się zmieścić?
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...arazem-wrd1238

----------


## mariog

pyton79 buduję Ninę 2 w wersji C w tej chwili mam SSZ wydane 126tys. na wykończenie oczywiście bez szaleństw planuję wydać 80 max 90tys. Oprócz tynków i posadzek resztę będę robił sam .Też założyłem że nie mogę wydać więcej niż 200tys i tego się trzymam .Ogólnie domek bardzo fajny i prosty w budowie jak będziesz trzymał się założeń i sporo robił sam to myślę że spokojnie można go postawić za taką sumę.

----------


## pyton79

> pyton79 buduję Ninę 2 w wersji C w tej chwili mam SSZ wydane 126tys. na wykończenie oczywiście bez szaleństw planuję wydać 80 max 90tys. Oprócz tynków i posadzek resztę będę robił sam .Też założyłem że nie mogę wydać więcej niż 200tys i tego się trzymam .Ogólnie domek bardzo fajny i prosty w budowie jak będziesz trzymał się założeń i sporo robił sam to myślę że spokojnie można go postawić za taką sumę.


 To super tylko ja buduję wersję D dach po całości i zamiast garazu będzie pokoik .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## sti

> pyton79 buduję Ninę 2 w wersji C w tej chwili mam SSZ wydane 126tys. na wykończenie oczywiście bez szaleństw planuję wydać 80 max 90tys. Oprócz tynków i posadzek resztę będę robił sam .Też założyłem że nie mogę wydać więcej niż 200tys i tego się trzymam .Ogólnie domek bardzo fajny i prosty w budowie jak będziesz trzymał się założeń i sporo robił sam to myślę że spokojnie można go postawić za taką sumę.


generalnie mało realne założenie - wykończeniówka to co najmniej 2x lub nawet 3x SSO, nawet jeżeli tu jest SSZ, to i tak liczyłbym to x2. Kolega niedawno wykańczał dom 120 m2 od stanu deweloperskiego, czyli miał instalacje, tynki, podłogi i wydał 180 tys. bez większych szaleństw, bo przecież jeszcze są roboty zewnętrzne, kostka, ogrodzenie itp.

----------


## mariog

I co z tego że wydał 180tys można wydać i dwa razy tyle ja mam 90tys i tyle musi mi wystarczyć .Oczywiście nie wliczam w to ogrodzenia które akurat mam już zrobione a bez kostki na podjeżdzie chyba da się jakiś czas żyć.Zdaję obie sprawę z tego że wykończenie będzie skromniejsze że nie  będzie  kuchni za 20tys czy płytek po 150zł za metr .

----------


## Eskaa

> I co z tego że wydał 180tys można wydać i dwa razy tyle ja mam 90tys i tyle musi mi wystarczyć .Oczywiście nie wliczam w to ogrodzenia które akurat mam już zrobione a bez kostki na podjeżdzie chyba da się jakiś czas żyć.Zdaję obie sprawę z tego że wykończenie będzie skromniejsze że nie  będzie  kuchni za 20tys czy płytek po 150zł za metr .


Dokładnie to samo chciałam napisać. 
Teksty w stylu : " kolega wydał, sąsiad powiedział " są mało wiarygodne. 
Ja wydałam 100 tyś - dom 110 m od ssz do "pod klucz" włącznie z meblami kuchennymi , meblami do salonu i pokoju dziecięcego. 
Gdybym miała do dyspozycji 180 tyś , wydałabym tyle bez większego problemu.

----------


## andrzej27

> Dokładnie to samo chciałam napisać. 
> Teksty w stylu : " kolega wydał, sąsiad powiedział " są mało wiarygodne. 
> Ja wydałam 100 tyś - dom 110 m od ssz do "pod klucz" włącznie z meblami kuchennymi , meblami do salonu i pokoju dziecięcego. 
> Gdybym miała do dyspozycji 180 tyś , wydałabym tyle bez większego problemu.


100tys ''pod klucz''?????????????????????????/

----------


## Eskaa

> 100tys ''pod klucz''?????????????????????????/


Tak, pod klucz  :smile: 
Ale nie było u nas żadnej ekipy wszystko zrobiliśmy sami, czyli 100 tys to własciwie koszt materiałów i mebli. 
Dałoby się taniej gdybyśmy bardziej oszczędzali  :smile:

----------


## siabasz

> Tak, pod klucz 
> Ale nie było u nas żadnej ekipy wszystko zrobiliśmy sami, czyli 100 tys to własciwie koszt materiałów i mebli. 
> Dałoby się taniej gdybyśmy bardziej oszczędzali


a czy można wiedzieć jaki metraż takiego domu(jaki to byl projekt) i czy faktycznie od podstaw sami go wybudowaliscie???
my planujemy rowniez sami sie budowac ale nie wiemy czy to nie jest zbyt duze ryzyko...

----------


## andrzej27

> Tak, pod klucz 
> Ale nie było u nas żadnej ekipy wszystko zrobiliśmy sami, czyli 100 tys to własciwie koszt materiałów i mebli. 
> Dałoby się taniej gdybyśmy bardziej oszczędzali


 a jaki to projekt?????????????

----------


## andrzej27

> Tak, pod klucz 
> Ale nie było u nas żadnej ekipy wszystko zrobiliśmy sami, czyli 100 tys to własciwie koszt materiałów i mebli. 
> Dałoby się taniej gdybyśmy bardziej oszczędzali


to musi być malutki domek :roll eyes:

----------


## andrzej27

[QUOTE=Arturo72;5069921]Czytajcie koledzy i kolezanki ze zrozumieniem...100tys.zł od SSZ do "pod klucz"  :smile: [/QUOT aha samo wykończenie 100tysiaków :roll eyes:

----------


## bowess

Nina to dobry projekt do taniego budowania. Najdroższa wersja ma kosztorys na 203 tysiące netto, ale jeżeli choć kilka rzeczy zrobi się samemu, to można się w tym "netcie" zmieścić z całością budowy. Na kosztorysy oczywiście uwaga, bo niektóre biura na stronie umieszczają kosztorys zrobiony na zasadzie metry domu pomnożone przez jakiś tam średni koszt budowy tegoż metra + 14% tego co wyszło jako koszt instalacji. Dziwnym trafem praktykują takie rozwiązanie biura oferujące domy takie raczej kombinowano-ozdobne, które nie ma siły, żeby zmieściły się w kwocie średniej, bo po prostu średnie nie są. No ale akurat kosztorys Niny wydaje się być w miarę uczciwy.

Co do wykończeniówki, to pewnie, że można liczyć ssz razy 2 albo i 3, czemu nie. U mnie wyszło trochę więcej niż koszt ssz, powiedzmy w układzie 45%:55% i podobnie jak *Eskaa* mam tu wliczone całkiem sporo mebli i ogólnie wyposażenia. Oczywiście cudów żadnych w tym nie ma - proste rozwiązania, dużo poszukiwań promocji, żadnych designerskich bajerów. No i drugie podobieństwo z *Eską* jest takie, że gdybym miała kwotę dwukrotnie lub trzykrotnie wyższą, to też nie miałabym specjalnie problemu z jej wydaniem na wykończeniówkę.  :smile:  Tak krawiec kraje, jak materii staje i już.

I jeszcze odniosę się do jednej kwestii, którą wcześniej poruszył *DEZET*.



> najlepsza byłaby parterówka- poddasze to jednak dodatkowe koszty, choćby schody, strop, dłuższe instalacje, więcej izolacji cieplnej, ścianka kolankowa, itp.


W sytuacji, gdy tak jak u *lujskiego* działka jest mała, a chce się mieć trochę ogródka, to jednak lepiej wybrać dom z poddaszem i koszty nie będą dużo wyższe, zwłaszcza dla domu od 120m2 po podłogach. Bajkowy ma 126m2. Strop - fakt, trzeba jakiś zrobić, ale i w parterówkach często inwestorzy chcą mieć strych, więc jest choćby strop drewniany. Koszt schodów lanych, jeżeli robi się też lany strop wychodzi niewielki (wiadomo, że potem wykończeniem tychże schodów można niezłą kwotę nabić). Ścianki kolankowe i szczytowe - w parterze byłby tu koszt dodatkowych ścian po obwodzie i działowych. Docieplenie i wykończenie - też fakt, trochę drożej, no ale za to oszczędność na metrach fundamentów i powierzchni dachu, które to byłyby trochę droższe przy parterówce. I ostatnia rzecz - instalacje. Tu po prostu trzeba patrzeć na konkretny projekt, bo zależnie od rozkładu pomieszczeń i detali projektowych różnie może to być niezależnie czy mamy parterówkę, czy piętrówkę. Czasem 2,5m do 3m w górę to dużo bliżej niż na drugi koniec domu parterowego.

----------


## lukep3

o ile stan surowy nawet zamknięty między w kosztach niewiele będzie się różnił (chociaż i tu między skarajnościami może być rozbieżność tj rodzaj pokrycia, jakość stolarki okiennej, brak lub występowanie rolet, kominy, obróbki itd...) to już w wykończeniówce obserwujemy rozrzut ogromny oczywiście w materiale bo robocizna czy materiał najtańszy czy ten lepszej jakości jest na zbliżonym poziomie. Reasumując i mocno uproszczając różnicę w  kosztach generuje głównie jakość materiałów stosowanych do wykończenia (również instalacje - głównie co) - więc można ten sam dom wybudować za 200 tys ale i można za 400 tys - wszystko zależy od zasobności portfela - budynki te będą różniły się innym udziałem w kosztach zakupu materiałów wykończeniowych.

----------


## lujski

no ja dodam ze mam zamiar nie budowac kominów i zainstalowac pompe ciepłą, wiec te koszty odpadaja - aha na pompe to mam osobna kase odłozona i tego nie licze w tych 200 tys.  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Czy wentylacja będzie mechaniczna? Gdzie w takim razie przewidujesz miejsce na centralę wentylacji? U nas wszystko było przewidziane w projekcie - miejsca na kanały i centralę wentylacji mechanicznej, jako opcja pompa ciepła (my mamy drugą proponowaną opcję, czyli gaz). W parterówce z dorobieniem wentylacji mechanicznej jest łatwiej, bo wszystkie rury idą powyżej sufitu, po strychu, czy co tam akurat jest. W domu z poddaszem lepiej mieć dokładny projekt przed rozpoczęciem budowy, żeby sensownie poukrywać kanały.

----------


## lujski

nie, nie planuje wentylacji mechanicznej, ewentualnie doloze jeszcze piecyk gazowy jako wspomaganie pompy w najzimniejsze dni

----------


## bowess

No to skoro nie będzie ani mechanicznej ani kominów, to pozwolę sobie zadać pytanie typu głupiego. Jak będzie wentylowany dom?  :smile:

----------


## lujski

wentylacyjny bedzie, troche poprzestawiam pomieszczenia tak aby z jednej strony sciany byla kuchnia a z drugiej lazienka i druga lazienka nad ta peirwsza zeby na jedenym kominie meic wentylacje - chodzilo mi ze odpada komin do paliwa np. do kominka, albo do pieca na ekogroszek

----------


## bowess

No to mamy jasność. Po prostu dwa przewody mniej i zostaje tylko jeden komin.  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> generalnie mało realne założenie - wykończeniówka to co najmniej 2x lub nawet 3x SSO, nawet jeżeli tu jest SSZ, to i tak liczyłbym to x2. Kolega niedawno wykańczał dom 120 m2 od stanu deweloperskiego, czyli miał instalacje, tynki, podłogi i wydał 180 tys. bez większych szaleństw, bo przecież jeszcze są roboty zewnętrzne, kostka, ogrodzenie itp.


Wątek jest o domu do 200tys, nie o domu, ogrodzeniu i kostce za 200. Masz 200-250tys, nie zbudujesz za 500 choćbyś sobie włosy wyrwał z głowy.
A to że ktoś coś tam powiedział, czy zrobił- miał kasę to wydał. Wszyscy straszą: wykończeniówka najgorsza!! Dla mnie "najstraszniejsze" było wymurowanie samemu tych suporeksów na szczytach (bo... ciężkie :wink: ). Wykończeniówki się nie boję. Nie będzie mnie stać na extrawagancje- ma być tak żebym się dobrze czuł, a humoru bynajmniej nie poprawią mi płytki za 200zł/m2. Ma być ciepło i przytulnie. I tyle.

----------


## magdaiartur

U nas (domek z32 - 80 m2 - 93m2 po podłodze, mała działka 6 ar.)jak na razie na liczniku 86 tys. (w tym zaliczka na okna z roletami, dokumentacja i energetyka, drzwi wejściowe Dierre) mamy prawie SSO (kończą dachówkę). Do zapłaty zostało 3 tys. za robotę dachu i ok 8 tys za okna. Więc w 100 się zamkniemy z SSZ. Pozostało nam jeszcze raz tyle, więc mamy nadzieję, że się uda zamknąć w 200 no max 220 tys. Mamy w planie wentylację mechaniczną, kominek, podłogówka w kuchni, łazienkach i wiatrołapie. W projekcie są piece akumulacyjne, ale kupimy chyba ze 2 czy 3 (na górę), mamy nadzieję, że kominek z wentylacją dadzą radę. Na pewno tynki i instalację elektr., reku zostawimy fachowcom, resztę planujemy zrobić sami (z ewent. pomocą), ale jak wyjdzie zobaczymy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kwitko

Ja sobie kiedyś policzyłam że da się wykończyć parter mojego domu za 30  tys.  Liczyłam płytki, farby, drzwi zew.i wew. oświetlenie, meble, sprzęty, wyposażenie łazienek i kuchni. A można jeszcze taniej.

----------


## Nefer

> Ja sobie kiedyś policzyłam że da się wykończyć parter mojego domu za 30  tys.  Liczyłam płytki, farby, drzwi zew.i wew. oświetlenie, meble, sprzęty, wyposażenie łazienek i kuchni. A można jeszcze taniej.


Pewnie, że można . Budowa to kompromis między tym co nam się podoba (lub jest wysokiej jakości) a tym na co nas stać. Tylko czy za "jeszcze taniej" będzie nam się podobać ? Nie wiem. Ale wiem, że prowizorka trzyma się najdłużej. 
Dlatego wolę wykończyć w tym co mi się podoba ( a mieszkać nawet w domu nie do końca wykończonym) niż mieć coś  na co nie mogę patrzeć i się męczyć.

Z drugiej strony najskuteczniej można oszczędzić na pracy zleconych ekip. Jeśli ktoś ma czas (tudzież dar od Boga) i opłaca mu się wziąć urlop (bo koszt fachowca przekracza zarobki w tym czasie) i zrobić coś własnymi rękami to oszczędzi. Więc jeśli ktoś się jednak decyduje na wariant oszczędnościowy to jedynym rozwiązaniem jest robić samemu - i tu szukałabym oszczędności.

----------


## miloszenko

> Z drugiej strony najskuteczniej można oszczędzić na pracy zleconych ekip. Jeśli ktoś ma czas (tudzież dar od Boga) i opłaca mu się wziąć urlop (bo koszt fachowca przekracza zarobki w tym czasie) i zrobić coś własnymi rękami to oszczędzi. Więc jeśli ktoś się jednak decyduje na wariant oszczędnościowy to jedynym rozwiązaniem jest robić samemu - i tu szukałabym oszczędności.


Z tym wolnym to tak nie do konca. Za urlop to nam nikt nie placi (czy go wezmiemy na budowe czy nie to finansowo nic nie zmienia). Nie moge sie tez zgodzic z porownywaniem stawki godzinowej danego fachowca do wlasnych zarobkow. Przeciez wiekszosc osob nie pracuje tyle ile chce, tylko na etat, mozemy co najwyzej probowac szacowac wartosc wolnego czasu, moga tak liczyc tylko Ci, co pracuja albo na akord albo faktycznie moga dopracowac sobie tyle ile chca, wtedy te godziny pracy mozna porownywac. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> Z tym wolnym to tak nie do konca. Za urlop to nam nikt nie placi (czy go wezmiemy na budowe czy nie to finansowo nic nie zmienia). Nie moge sie tez zgodzic z porownywaniem stawki godzinowej danego fachowca do wlasnych zarobkow. Przeciez wiekszosc osob nie pracuje tyle ile chce, tylko na etat, mozemy co najwyzej probowac szacowac wartosc wolnego czasu, moga tak liczyc tylko Ci, co pracuja albo na akord albo faktycznie moga dopracowac sobie tyle ile chca, wtedy te godziny pracy mozna porownywac. 
> Pozdrawiam


Nie zgodzę się z Tobą. Pracuję na etacie w normie godzin i za urlop mam płacone, nie mam tam możliwości "dopracować"  sobie parę zł. Nie zarabiam tyle, żeby móc opłacić fachowca, a samemu mogę dużo zrobić, więc robię - oszczędzam na robociźnie. Fakt- odbywa się to kosztem czasu wolnego, ale nie będzie to wiecznie, więc te np. 3 lata mogę się pomęczyć dążąc do własnego domu. Popieram Nefer - można zaoszczędzić - kompromis najważniejszy.

----------


## michal0712

> Pewnie, że można . Budowa to kompromis między tym co nam się podoba (lub jest wysokiej jakości) a tym na co nas stać. . Więc jeśli ktoś się jednak decyduje na wariant oszczędnościowy to jedynym rozwiązaniem jest robić samemu - i tu szukałabym oszczędności.


Budowa domu zaczyna się długo przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty. Znalezienie działki w dobrej cenie i lokalizacji. Następnie wybór taniego w realizacji projektu - bo właśnie to jest najważniejsze w budowie domu do 200 tyś! Najważniejsze to wybrać odpowiedni projekt, w dalszym etapie to samodzielnie wykonywać różne prace.
Im większy dom tym więcej materiałów potrzeba i więcej czasu potrzeba na samą pracę na budowie.

----------


## miloszenko

> Jak to za urlop nikt nam nie płaci ? Wręcz przeciwnie,ja ma płacone za urlop więcej niż za zwykły dzień 
> W ramach urlopu zamierzam ocieplić sobie strop a jak mnie najdzie to i ocieplenie zewnętrzne będzie wykonane na urlopie  Panele,malowanie też będzie urlopowe... 
> Zostawiam sobie starego 9 dni plus dochodzi 26 dni nowego urlopu i ameryka


To moze inaczej: nikt za pojscie na urlop nam nie doplaca, czy w danym miesiacu go wezme czy nie i na co nie ma wplywu na wynagrodzenie z danego miesiaca zgadza sie ??

Wiec jesli chce i sie nie boje to sobie cos na budowie robie sam, nie wydaje na robocizne, ale odniesienie do mojej stawki godzinowej pracy ma to nijakie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

Oczywiście - można budować na urlopie. 26 dni w roku. Plus 52 weekendy.Można. Trzeba mieć końskie zdrowie- ale można jak człowiek młody.
Nie każdy ma płacone za urlop - to fakt. Nie każdemu też płatny urlop się opłaca (50 % kosztów uzyskania przychodu na przykład idzie sobie ...). Nie każdy chce budować dom 5 lat (na urlopach i w weekendy) - ale jeśli chcemy mieć dom za 200k to obawiam się, że nie ma za bardzo wyjścia. Ci co wynajmowali ekipy wiedzą ile to kosztuje. Ale w życiu coś za coś ..tak to już jest. Na materiałach da się oszczędzić,ale cegieł sami nie będziemy wypalać z własnego materiału. Tynku też nie ukręcimy z darów ziemi. Więc - materiały kupić trzeba. Robocizny już nie bardzo.

----------


## Nefer

> Budowa domu zaczyna się długo przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty. Znalezienie działki w dobrej cenie i lokalizacji. Następnie wybór taniego w realizacji projektu - bo właśnie to jest najważniejsze w budowie domu do 200 tyś! Najważniejsze to wybrać odpowiedni projekt, w dalszym etapie to samodzielnie wykonywać różne prace.
> Im większy dom tym więcej materiałów potrzeba i więcej czasu potrzeba na samą pracę na budowie.


Gorzej - budowa zaczyna się co najmniej na rok przed wbiciem łopaty  :smile:  :smile:  Oczywiście, że wybór projektu jest istotny - bo chyba nikt nie planuje domu 300 mkw za 200k. Warto też zrobić profesjonalny kosztorys.  Warto też trzymać swoją wyobraźnie na wodzy i nie zmieniać płytek z Casto na kamień z Indii  :smile:  :smile:  Ale to są rzeczy dość oczywiste. Warto też kontrolować wydatki. Bardzo skrupulatnie, żeby na koniec nie zostać z ręką w nocniku.

----------


## miloszenko

> jeśli chcemy mieć dom za 200k to obawiam się, że nie ma za bardzo wyjścia. Ci co wynajmowali ekipy wiedzą ile to kosztuje. Ale w życiu coś za coś ..tak to już jest. Na materiałach da się oszczędzić,ale cegieł sami nie będziemy wypalać z własnego materiału. Tynku też nie ukręcimy z darów ziemi. Więc - materiały kupić trzeba. Robocizny już nie bardzo.


Ogolnie jest tak, ze czesto mozna wybrac nieco drozsza, ale szybsza i latwiejsza w wykonaniu technologie, doplacamy niewielki procent a robimy to sami w dosc krotkim czasie. Przyklad: fundamenty tradycyjne w 2,3 osoby to dobre 2,3 tygodnie ciaglej pracy, wystarczy zrobic plyte z prefabrykowanym zbrojeniem i przy pomocy koparki zajmie to max 3-4 dni w cenie nizszej/wyzszej/tej samej (to roznie wychodzi). Mozna porpsic rodzine, bliskich znajomych, kiedys tak wszystko robiono, dzisiaj mamy mniej czasu, ale tez sie da. Potem ta pomoc sie gdzies indziej moze przydac.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kwitko

> Oczywiście - można budować na urlopie. 26 dni w roku. Plus 52 weekendy.Można. Trzeba mieć końskie zdrowie- ale można jak człowiek młody.


Są jeszcze popołudnia  :big grin: 
Fakt, zdrowie trzeba mieć, ale za to jaką później ma się kondycję  :wink: 
Ja z tych co 8 godzin za biurkiem wiec jak po pracy 4 godzinki cegły nosiłam albo piasek osiewałam, to naprawdę dobrze robiło na moje zastałe kości  :big grin:

----------


## Eskaa

A ja z tych, co po samodzielnym wykańczaniu domu wylądowałam u ortopedy i od roku mam rehabilitację na kręgosłup. I myślałam, że jeszcze młoda jestem  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Niestety, i tak czasem bywa  :sad:

----------


## Eskaa

Bywa, ale nie ma co marudzić. Chodzę grzecznie na rehabilitację, bo drugi dom w planach  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Ogolnie jest tak, ze czesto mozna wybrac nieco drozsza, ale szybsza i latwiejsza w wykonaniu technologie, doplacamy niewielki procent a robimy to sami w dosc krotkim czasie. Przyklad: fundamenty tradycyjne w 2,3 osoby to dobre 2,3 tygodnie ciaglej pracy, wystarczy zrobic plyte z prefabrykowanym zbrojeniem i przy pomocy koparki zajmie to max 3-4 dni w cenie nizszej/wyzszej/tej samej (to roznie wychodzi). Mozna porpsic rodzine, bliskich znajomych, kiedys tak wszystko robiono, dzisiaj mamy mniej czasu, ale tez sie da. Potem ta pomoc sie gdzies indziej moze przydac.
> Pozdrawiam


Trochę przesadziłeś z tymi fundamentami w 2-3tygodnie. U mnie w ciągu ok.3 tygodni postawiono mury i zalano wieniec.
Do tego przeszkadzały nam niezłe ulewy.  Płyta fundamentowa niby jest prostsza w budowie i też o niej myślałem, ale miejscowi budowlańcy nie mieli bladego pojęcia o tej technologii, więc nie ryzykowałem. Na pewno też nie zdecydowałbym się na produkcję betonu i wylewanie z betoniarki- szkoda zdrowia na te dziesiątki ton materiału.

----------


## DEZET

Fakt- szybko na pewno, mój projekt przewidywał tradycyjny fundament- zmiana na płytę to dodatkowe koszty i czas wykonania projektu płyty.

----------


## miloszenko

> Trochę przesadziłeś z tymi fundamentami w 2-3tygodnie. U mnie w ciągu ok.3 tygodni postawiono mury i zalano wieniec.
> Do tego przeszkadzały nam niezłe ulewy.  Płyta fundamentowa niby jest prostsza w budowie i też o niej myślałem, ale miejscowi budowlańcy nie mieli bladego pojęcia o tej technologii, więc nie ryzykowałem. Na pewno też nie zdecydowałbym się na produkcję betonu i wylewanie z betoniarki- szkoda zdrowia na te dziesiątki ton materiału.


Ja bralem pod uwage robie wlasnym sumptem w wolnym czasie, wiem, ze ekipa zrobi to szybciej (chociaz wystarczy jak u siasiada 3-4 dni deszczu non-stop i jednego tygodnia nie zrobia nic. Piszesz o plycie jakby to byla jakas kosmiczna technologia, jesli ktos nie umie czytac rysunkow to jesli go plyta przeraza to jak on sie ma za dach zabierac czy schody zabiegowe ??

No chyba, ze to strach przed nieznanym  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> Ja bralem pod uwage robie wlasnym sumptem w wolnym czasie, wiem, ze ekipa zrobi to szybciej (chociaz wystarczy jak u siasiada 3-4 dni deszczu non-stop i jednego tygodnia nie zrobia nic. Piszesz o plycie jakby to byla jakas kosmiczna technologia, jesli ktos nie umie czytac rysunkow to jesli go plyta przeraza to jak on sie ma za dach zabierac czy schody zabiegowe ??
> 
> No chyba, ze to strach przed nieznanym 
> Pozdrawiam


Teraz jestem mądrzejszy, ale jak szukałem o płycie informacji, to jedynie na jakichś zagranicznych stronach, a u nas był tylko "legalet"- zresztą moje maile do nich zostały bez odpowiedzi. Mocno zresztą się przy tej technologii nie upierałem.

----------


## an-bud

> Pewnie, że można . Budowa to kompromis między tym co nam się podoba (lub jest wysokiej jakości) a tym na co nas stać. Tylko czy za "jeszcze taniej" będzie nam się podobać ? Nie wiem. Ale wiem, że prowizorka trzyma się najdłużej. 
> Dlatego wolę wykończyć w tym co mi się podoba ( a mieszkać nawet w domu nie do końca wykończonym) niż mieć coś na co nie mogę patrzeć i się męczyć.
> 
> Z drugiej strony najskuteczniej można oszczędzić na pracy zleconych ekip. Jeśli ktoś ma czas (tudzież dar od Boga) i opłaca mu się wziąć urlop (bo koszt fachowca przekracza zarobki w tym czasie) i zrobić coś własnymi rękami to oszczędzi. Więc jeśli ktoś się jednak decyduje na wariant oszczędnościowy to jedynym rozwiązaniem jest robić samemu - i tu szukałabym oszczędności.


Najskuteczniejszy jest wybór technologi budowy  :roll eyes:  ale trzeba je znać.(spokojnie 50% oszczędności) No i wielkość budowanego domu.

----------


## michal0712

> Najskuteczniejszy jest wybór technologi budowy  ale trzeba je znać.(spokojnie 50% oszczędności) No i wielkość budowanego domu.


 Według mnie wielkość budowanego domu ma największe znaczenie - nie sztuką jest postawić mury willi, a następnie przez wiele lat mieszkać na placu budowy. Ja jestem zdania, że lepiej postawić na mniejszy metraż i wykończyć w miarę szybko i "ładnie mieszkać".
PS. życzę wszystkim wesołych świąt.

----------


## Oszolom

Cześć.
Co prawda założyłem wątek tutaj mówiący o tym że kupuję mieszkanie, ale że po sąsiedzku jest też ten temat to zainteresowałem się i im bardziej wgłębiam się w temat taniego domku tym bardziej świta mi w głowie myśl, że jest to możliwe.
Dlaczego? ano właśnie.
1. Ktoś na tym forum podał stronę najlepszeprojekty.pl. Na tej stronie jest pełno projektów domków od60 do 80m2 (taki mi by wystarczył) gdzie cena postawienia jest w okolicy 60-70tys. złotych (stan surowy? co to, to samo co w bloku developerski?).
2. W mojej okolicy patrząc na ogłoszenia gruntów, mogę okazyjnie kupić działki w cenie 50-70 tysięcy.
Sumarycznie mogę się zmieścić w 120.000pln.
Do 200.000 pozostało 80.000pln, pytanie czy idzie wykończyć dom do zamieszkania w tej kwocie? - tego nie wiem.

----------


## justkaaa

> Cześć.
> stan surowy? co to, to samo co w bloku developerski?).


Stan surowy to zdecydowanie nie to samo co deweloperski  :smile:  Stan surowy to same mury przykryte dachem-bez instalacji, okien, tynków, posadzek, izolacji, itp  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Przede wszystkim jest SSO- stan surowy otwarty i SSZ- stan surowy zamknięty i od tego ostatniego można myśleć o wnętrzu. Stan deweloperski to w mieszkaniu wszystkie instalacje bez wykończeń glazurą, terakotą, panelami, itp. 

WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT WSZYSTKIM BUDUJĄCYM, ZACZYNAJĄCYM I MARZĄCYM O WŁASNYM DOMKU!!

----------


## Nefer

> Cześć.
> Co prawda założyłem wątek tutaj mówiący o tym że kupuję mieszkanie, ale że po sąsiedzku jest też ten temat to zainteresowałem się i im bardziej wgłębiam się w temat taniego domku tym bardziej świta mi w głowie myśl, że jest to możliwe.
> Dlaczego? ano właśnie.
> 1. Ktoś na tym forum podał stronę najlepszeprojekty.pl. Na tej stronie jest pełno projektów domków od60 do 80m2 (taki mi by wystarczył) gdzie cena postawienia jest w okolicy 60-70tys. złotych (stan surowy? co to, to samo co w bloku developerski?).


SSO to jakaś 1/3 kosztów budowy jeśli nie budujesz własnymi rękami. 60 mkw (pow. całkowitej ? wątpię - sprawdź jaka jest całkowita) to ok. 120 - 180 k. 



> 2. W mojej okolicy patrząc na ogłoszenia gruntów, mogę okazyjnie kupić działki w cenie 50-70 tysięcy.
> Sumarycznie mogę się zmieścić w 120.000pln.
> Do 200.000 pozostało 80.000pln, pytanie czy idzie wykończyć dom do zamieszkania w tej kwocie? - tego nie wiem.


A te działki to uzbrojone ? Masz wszystkie media ? Bo jak nie - dolicz kilka/naście tysięcy dodatkowe.
Zależ jak wykończysz. Licz między 1000 a ..... 2000 za metr, chyba, że przyszalejesz z płytkami po 500 pln/szt. tu nie ma górnej granicy.

----------


## an-bud

> Tyż racja ale nie jest to regułą i nie ma największego znaczenia  
> Mój sąsiad ma mniejszy domek a koszt budowy ma zdecydowanie większy  
> *an-bud* prawdę pisał,to podstawa


Porównując Twoją płytę do mojej płytki  :yes:  na wieikości mam prawie 250 tyś w kieszeni. odchudzając o szkody, odchudzając o to że pod szkieletora-daje następne parę tyśiaków, Wymiana większości styro na granulat poliuretanowy (koszt transportu) daje następnych parę tyś, jeszcze parę robocizna i mogę zamknąć się prawie w 10tyś  :big grin:

----------


## Oszolom

> Przede wszystkim jest SSO- stan surowy otwarty i SSZ- stan surowy zamknięty i od tego ostatniego można myśleć o wnętrzu. Stan deweloperski to w mieszkaniu wszystkie instalacje bez wykończeń glazurą, terakotą, panelami, itp. 
> 
> WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT WSZYSTKIM BUDUJĄCYM, ZACZYNAJĄCYM I MARZĄCYM O WŁASNYM DOMKU!!


Witam.
Projekty domków szkieletowych z przywołanej wcześniej strony oraz ich cena dotyczą Stanu Surowego Zamkniętego.
Co do działek sa zarówno uzbrojone jak i nie cena oscyluje w granicach od 35.000 pln (nie uzbrojona), a uzbrojone od 45-50.000pln. Mówię o działce tak 800-900m2, bo taka powinna wystarczyć do domku 60-80m2.
I co nadal nie da się zamknąć w kwocie 200.000pln?

----------


## an-bud

> Witam.
> Projekty domków szkieletowych z przywołanej wcześniej strony oraz ich cena dotyczą Stanu Surowego Zamkniętego.
> Co do działek sa zarówno uzbrojone jak i nie cena oscyluje w granicach od 35.000 pln (nie uzbrojona), a uzbrojone od 45-50.000pln. Mówię o działce tak 800-900m2, bo taka powinna wystarczyć do domku 60-80m2.
> I co nadal nie da się zamknąć w kwocie 200.000pln?


 Jak poznasz zasady i zależności całości budowy.... to bez problemu  :yes:  
ps. otworzyłem kiedyś taki temat

----------


## Nefer

Aaaaaaaaaa szkieletowy ... to ja nie wiem, nie moja bajka..

----------


## DEZET

> Witam.
> Projekty domków szkieletowych z przywołanej wcześniej strony oraz ich cena dotyczą Stanu Surowego Zamkniętego.
> Co do działek sa zarówno uzbrojone jak i nie cena oscyluje w granicach od 35.000 pln (nie uzbrojona), a uzbrojone od 45-50.000pln. Mówię o działce tak 800-900m2, bo taka powinna wystarczyć do domku 60-80m2.
> I co nadal nie da się zamknąć w kwocie 200.000pln?


Ceny działek dość przystępne. SSZ na poziomie 60-70tys za 60-80m2 w kanadyjczyku i tradycyjnym wg mnie wyjdzie podobnie. W szkielecie mniej zapłacisz za montaż a więcej za materiały, w tradycyjnym odwrotnie. Co do technologi szkieletowej- za -czas budowy, -przeciw- koszt.  W przykładowym domu, który obejrzałem- polańczyk : ściany zewnętrzne to bele drewniane +wełna mineralna+ deski- czy to taniej niż np. suporeks? Jak się dowiadywałem i z kosztów mojej więźby dachowej (wiązary) koszt m2 wychodzi ok. 70zł/m2, a do tego dojdzie jeszcze wełna i okładziny zewn i wewn. Ci co mają domki szkieletowe chwalą jego klimat, mz to odczucie subiektywne, niemożliwe bez porównywania 2 jednakowych domów zbudowanych w różnych technologiach. Warto by było porównać koszt materiałów tradycyjnych i ściany szkieletowej na gotowo. Ponadto dochodzi u nas jeszcze "tradycja" budowania murowanych domów. 
Ścianki działowe można zrobić szkieletowe, ale to więcej roboty- ścianka z suporeksu+ tynki gipsowe - szybko i solidnie, a nikt raczej nie zamierza przestawiać potem ścian działowych. 
Przy Twoim założeniu(ok.60m2) i dużym wkładzie własnej pracy zmieścisz się w 200tys. Warunek- sztywne trzymanie się kosztorysu.
Pochodziłbym jeszcze i popytał u dostawców o koszt przyłączy- może się okazać , że taniej wyjdzie kupić działkę nieuzbrojoną, bo przyłącza będą tańsze niż 10tys. - u mnie razem:gaz, woda, kanalizacja, prąd wyszło ok.6tys z materiałami.

----------


## andrzej27

> Cześć.
> Co prawda założyłem wątek tutaj mówiący o tym że kupuję mieszkanie, ale że po sąsiedzku jest też ten temat to zainteresowałem się i im bardziej wgłębiam się w temat taniego domku tym bardziej świta mi w głowie myśl, że jest to możliwe.
> Dlaczego? ano właśnie.
> 1. Ktoś na tym forum podał stronę najlepszeprojekty.pl. Na tej stronie jest pełno projektów domków od60 do 80m2 (taki mi by wystarczył) gdzie cena postawienia jest w okolicy 60-70tys. złotych (stan surowy? co to, to samo co w bloku developerski?).
> 2. W mojej okolicy patrząc na ogłoszenia gruntów, mogę okazyjnie kupić działki w cenie 50-70 tysięcy.
> Sumarycznie mogę się zmieścić w 120.000pln.
> Do 200.000 pozostało 80.000pln, pytanie czy idzie wykończyć dom do zamieszkania w tej kwocie? - tego nie wiem.


hej wiesz może na ile starczy worek 25kg gładzi?

----------


## DEZET

> hej wiesz może na ile starczy worek 25kg gładzi?


"Wydajność gładzi CEKOL C-45 wynosi około 1,5 kg na metr kw. przy  grubości warstwy 1 mm. Standardowo nakłada się około 3 - 4 mm warstwę,  zależy jak bardzo nierówne jest podłoże. Przy warstwie grubości 3 mm na  powierzchni 54 metrów kw. potrzebować będziemy około 243 kg gładzi."

Jak myślicie- tyle wyjdzie?

----------


## andrzej27

> "Wydajność gładzi CEKOL C-45 wynosi około 1,5 kg na metr kw. przy  grubości warstwy 1 mm. Standardowo nakłada się około 3 - 4 mm warstwę,  zależy jak bardzo nierówne jest podłoże. Przy warstwie grubości 3 mm na  powierzchni 54 metrów kw. potrzebować będziemy około 243 kg gładzi."
> 
> Jak myślicie- tyle wyjdzie?


czyli ok 5zł mkw materiał?

----------


## DEZET

> czyli ok 5zł mkw materiał?


Nie wiem ile kosztuje cekol, czy inna gładź. Za zrobioną tynkiem maszynowym gotową ścianę wołają ok.22-25zł/m2, w tym robocizna to ok. połowa ceny. Można samemu próbować tynkować, ale ile czasu to zajmie (mając oczywiście narzędzia) i jak wyjdzie - bez wprawy można się tylko urobić, efekt mizerny tym gorszy im większa ściana. Pomijam kwestię wyprowadzenia pionu ścian, jeśli są krzywe.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Popieram DEZETa. Samodzielne wykonywanie prac na dużych powierzchniach wymaga bardzo dużo czasu, a brak maszyn powoduje często babole. Tynki czy posadzki  to ciężka praca nawet dla ekipy, a co dopiero dla człowieczka i betoniarki. Sporo zrobiłem na budowie sam, ale tego sobie nie wyobrażałem. Choć Netbet sam ciągnął gips karton. Strasznie mi było go żal, jak siedział te tygodnie w jednej robocie.

----------


## andrzej27

> Popieram DEZETa. Samodzielne wykonywanie prac na dużych powierzchniach wymaga bardzo dużo czasu, a brak maszyn powoduje często babole. Tynki czy posadzki  to ciężka praca nawet dla ekipy, a co dopiero dla człowieczka i betoniarki. Sporo zrobiłem na budowie sam, ale tego sobie nie wyobrażałem. Choć Netbet sam ciągnął gips karton. Strasznie mi było go żal, jak siedział te tygodnie w jednej robocie.


dezet pisał 22-25zł mkw ściany wytynkowanej to ile można dać za cekolowanie razem z malowaniem?

----------


## firewall

za malowanie zasadniczo każde pieniądze(zależy kto będzie malował - może to być nawet niezła lokata kapitału). A gładź- zależy od nierówności tynków.

----------


## netbet

> ... Choć Netbet sam ciągnął gips karton. Strasznie mi było go żal, jak siedział te tygodnie w jednej robocie.


bez jaj  :wink: ... akurat klejenie płyt na ścianach nie jest najcięższą robotą na budowie... duzo więcej czasu zajmują stelaże, wszystkie podwieszenia ... no i spoinowanie i gładzenie - to jest masakra.
 tynkować bym sie nie odważył... tak samo jak robić wylewki... poza tym ja to leniwy jestem jak cholera..

----------


## maly dom

Jako że to mój pierwszy post na wstępie witam wszystkich serdecznie.
Przeczytałem ten temat z dużym zainteresowaniem. 
Obecnie mieszkam w małym, 30-metrowym mieszkanku w bloku. Mały, własny domek zawsze był moim marzeniem, choć wydawało mi się ono mało realne do spełnienia. Aż do przeczytania tego tematu.
Teraz do rzeczy:
jako że jestem naprawdę mało wymagający znalazłem takie oto przykładowe projekty:

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z11,Przyt...ytkowaniu.html

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z78,Maly-...a-dzialke.html

Ten pierwszy to takie minimum jeśli chodzi o metraż, ten drugi zaś jak dla mnie byłby w pełni wystarczający. 
Wiem, powiecie że 50m to nie dom, to szopka, ale jeśli teraz się mieszczę na 30m to 50 będzie i tak o niebo więcej, po drugie, gdybym miał swoje obecne mieszkanie zamieniać na większe to też by było w podobnym metrażu. Cena zakupu mieszkania o pow. 49m, do remontu, to ok. 135tys. zl. A więc taki domek jeśli by się udało postawić w tych pieniądzach byłby doskonałą alternatywą.
Teraz prośba do bardziej doświadczonych forumowiczów: pomóżcie orientacyjnie wyliczyć koszt budowy takiego domku systemem gospodarczym: tzn. ja zbytnio czasu nie mam aby coś robić samemu, chciałbym po prostu do każdego etapu budowy zatrudniać odpowiednią ekipę, z tego co wyczytałem to będzie to o wiele ekonomiczniejsze rozwiązanie niż budowa od A do Z zlecona firmie.
Chciałbym naprawdę zminimalizować koszty, dlatego też myślałem o ogrzewaniu podłogowym na prąd, beż żadnych kotłowni, kominków itp a więc komin odpada. Jaką zastosować wentylację w takim wypadku? Z czego budować? Czy Ytong plus ocieplenie styro czy może bez styro? Czy normalny fundament czy plyta? Co będzie tańsze, lepsze, ekonomiczniejsze.
Jeśli chodzi o działkę to oczywiście jeszcze nie mam ale rozważam zakup: działka 24x24m, woda przyłączona, prąd w ulicy, ogrodzenia brak.
Na ogrodzenie (siatka, zwykła brama wjazdowa + furtka), przyłączenie prądu, wszelkie inne operacje przed rozpoczęciem budowy liczę 10tys zl. Wystarczy?
Następnie ile za fundamenty i jakie, ile za mury, dach, okna (najzwyklejsze), dach (też jak najtańsze rozwiązanie). Dalej rozprowadzenie instalacji el., CO i Wod-kan. Kanalizacji nie będzie więc będę też musiał zainwestować w szambo lub POS. I tu też pytanie - ile które rozwiązanie kosztuje.
Oczywiście wiem że nie da się tego wszystkiego dokładnie oszacować, proszę tylko o jakieś poglądowe wytyczne. Wiem ze sporo było nawet w tym temacie o kosztach ale nie znalazłem nikogo kto by tak mały (51m) domek rozpatrywał. Pozwoli mi to również bardziej przybliżyć decyzję czy aby nie warto się szarpnąć na super wypasiony metraż 70m ten z drugiego linku, czy też lepiej pozostać na ziemi i pomieścić się na 51m.
Oczywiście wszelkie sugestie i rady mile widziane.

----------


## an-bud

Dobry kierunek myślenia  :roll eyes:  mi to zajeło 25 lat

Ten domek ma 70m2 + garaż- jest zbliżony do mojego ideału.
Przy tak małym domku to tylko płyta, ściany bym robił z ....   :wink:  dach - kratownice DESKOWE,  wentylacja-reku, ogrzewanie prawie prąd  :wink:

----------


## maly dom

Tak, tylko że tutaj dochodzi garaż który podnosi znacznie koszt inwestycji. Jak dla mnie to zbędny wydatek, w dodatku ja planuję ciąć koszty ile się da, oczywiście w granicach zdrowego rozsądku.
Poza tym bardziej do mnie przemawia jednak projekt z11 czyli ten mniejszy. Dlaczego? Wydaje mi się tańszy w budowie, prostsza bryła, no i zdecydowanie jak dla mnie idealny rozkład pomieszczeń. Dodatkowym plusem jest bliskie położenie, na tej samej linii kuchni i łazienki co też powinno przynieść oszczędności.
Na stronie znalazłem ten projekt z powiększonym salonem o 120cm, powierzchnia zwiększa się wtedy do 65m i to już jest dla mnie ideał. Tak więc najchętniej rozpatrywałbym właśnie ten projekt.
Jeśli chodzi o zmiany to jako że nie będzie komina bo zbędny, nie będzie też kotłowni więc łazienka zostanie powiększona właśnie o tą przestrzeń. 
Teraz koszty. Moje wyliczenia, wzięte raczej z sufitu, w oparciu o dziennik budowy wmnich i innych tanio budujących forumowiczów:
ogrodzenie działki (niecałe 600m), przyłączenie prądu (woda już dociągnięta), projekt, pozwolenie na budowę, pozostała papierkologia szacuję na 10tys.
fundamenty: 15tys.
ściany: 15tys
dach: zbyt skomplikowany nie jest, może też by się udało w 15tys zmieścić
tak że do SSO liczę że max 60tys powinienem się zmieścić. wmnich przy większej powierzchni wyszło niecałe 55tys więc i mnie może się uda w tej kwocie zmieścić, wszak projekt jest raczej niezbyt skomplikowany, jedynie dach dwuspadowy.
Dalej okna : liczę że spokojnie w 7tys powinienem się zmieścić. Drzwi wejściowe - 2tys.
Więc za ok. 70tys mamy SSZ.
Teraz podłogówka - hmm nie wiem zupełnie ile może mnie wynieść, policzmy 7tys. Instalacje wod-kan i prąd - myślę że w 8tys powinienem się zmieścić. Czyli mamy już 85tyś.
Wylewki, ściany, sufity: oczywiście stropu nie będzie więc sufity podwieszane. Sciany wew. - tutaj jeśli bym się zdecydował na budowanie z Ytonga to jak pisała Zielony Ogród wiele wykończenia nie ma, wystarczy wygładzić i pomalować. Podłogi - w kuchni, łazience i holu będzie terakota, pozostałe pomieszczenia panele podłogowe. Szaleć nie zamierzam, płytki z niższej półki cenowej, panele to samo - choć nie ma to być badziew uważam że uda się nie przepłacić.
Sumując: sufity - 3tys, ściany z pomalowaniem - 3tys, podłogi (wylewki) 3tyś. Zaokrąglając nich wyjdzie 10tys - mamy 95tys.
Wykończeniówki c.d. - łazienka - glazura, terakota, armatura - bez szaleństw liczę że się w 5tys zmieszczę. Kuchnia - z umeblowaniem, również bez szalenstw, liczę max 10tys i uważam że i tak zawyżam. Jeszcze panele na całość - liczmy 3000zł. mamy dotychczas 113tys.
Jeszcze konieczne będzie szambo lub POS. I tutaj zupełnie nie wiem ile co może wynieść - oczywiście wolałbym POS i jeśli zmieszczę się w koszcie 7tys byłoby to optymalne rozwiązanie.
Tak więc z moich wyliczeń zamyka się wszystko w kwocie 120tys zl.
Teraz pytanie: czego nie policzyłem, co zaniżyłem, gdzie ewentualnie można jeszcze zejść z kosztów.

Dodam że całość będzie szła z kredytu więc naprawdę żadnych szaleństw. Dopiero po przeprowadzce przyjdzie czas na sprzedaż dotychczasowego mieszkania i spłatę części kredytu, dodatkowo mieszkanie jest zabezpieczeniem - gdyby coś poszło nie tak budowę można sprzedać w każdym momencie, mieszkać jest gdzie i można dalej marzyć.
Ja naprawdę jestem mało wymagający, moja żona również i nie musimy mieć już nawet nie marmurów ale i płytek po 100zł za metr, wystarczą takie z Castoramy po 30-40zł. A garaż - tak, mam w planach, ale blaszak który zakupię od kumpla  :wink: 
I jeszcze laickie pytanie na koniec: czy przy podłogówce można kłaść panele?

----------


## Zielony ogród

no no 50m2 domek....super
tylko nie rezygnuj z pomieszczenia gospodarczego - im mniejszy dom, tym potrzebniejsze.
technologia budowy ścian zewnetrznym w takim małym domu praktycznie nie ma wpływu na koszty, stać cię więc na coś dobrego i łatwego.
co go kabli do podłogówki - na stronie into, gdzie ja kupowałam, wszystko łatwo policzysz.
za 145 tys. można zbudować chałupkę 70m2, byleby bez pożeraczy pieniędzy typu poddasze, stropy czy garaże
sto razy lepszy jest mały domek niż małe mieszkanie
tylko czy uda ci się znaleźć tanią działkę z której dojedziesz do pracy

POŚ sotralenz na 4 osoby wyniosła nas 4500 ze żwirem, montowalismy sami przy pomocy taniego kopacza dołów (łatwe, trzeba tylko dobrze mierzyć). Żwiru zostało jeszcze na ogród.

----------


## maly dom

Zielony Ogród, czekałem aż zabierzesz głos. Czekam też na głos wmnich bo prawdę mówiąc Wasze posty i dzienniki utwierdziły mnie w przekonaniu że jednak się da.
Co do działki: mam już jedną upatrzoną za niewielkie pieniądze, jest to działka o której wspominałem, niecałe 600m, kwadrat, z podciągniętą wodą za 30k. Problem w tym że żonie nie bardzo pasuje bo jest położona ok. 25km od miasta gdzie mieszkamy i pracujemy. Druga jest mniejsza, 400m, za sporo większe pieniądze bo 55tys. ale za to od żony pracy jakiś kilometr. Ja też bym daleko nie miał, do miasta zaś ok. 3km więc bliziutko. Tutaj jest konflikt interesów pomiędzy mną a żoną bo ja wolałbym dalej, w ciszy i spokoju, żona zaś czym bliżej miasta tym lepiej.
Tak czy siak, kupując działkę nawet w mieście gdzie mieszkam taką ok. 600m (bo przy założeniu tak małego domu większej nie potrzebuję) wydam maksymalnie 60-70tys. Więc to nie jest największym problemem. Kredytu powinniśmy bez większego problemu 200tys otrzymać, w dodatku z zanadrzu jest mieszkanie o którym pisałem. 
Co do pom. gospodarczego wiem że potrzebne ale znów dylemat - niestety w tak małym budynku trzeba iść na kompromisy - albo malutka łazienka i pom. gosp. gdzie i tak trzeba by pralkę wstawić albo większa łazienka kosztem tego pomieszczenia.
Co do ścian - no właśnie ja wychodzę z założenia że mnie NIE STAĆ na droższe materiały bo myśląc w ten sposób bardzo łatwo zboczyć z raz wytyczonej drogi czyli taniego budowania. Stąd też właśnie mały domek, tani w budowie i utrzymaniu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

licząc cokolwiek licz również konsekwencje finansowe tego wyboru na kolejnych etapach budowy,
może być tak:
tania ściana 40 + wykończenie 60 = 100
droższa ściana 70 + wykończenie 30 = 100 plus zaoszczędzony czas

ale jak wybierzesz wszystko tanie, to też 50-60 lat wytrzyma, a co kogo obchodzi co będzie dalej, życie pisze rózne scenariusze

pralka w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym - wtedy łazienka może byc mniejsza; wychodzi taniej i wygodniej (mniej kafli, i pralka może byc brzydka)). Łazienka wtedy może być elegancka i dopieszczona, i kojarzy się z relaksem, a nie z praniem.
zrobiłabym pomieszczenie gospodarcze nawet kosztem salonu - miotły, odkurzacze, buty,kalosze, zakupy, kurtki, chemia gospodarcza, może suszarka na pranie, zlew na brudy. Wtedy nie musisz tego trzymać w kuchni i łazience, mniej mebli, w pom.gosp. wystarczą zwykłe półki i wieszaki. Wolę mniejszą ładną łazienke niz dużą zawaloną pralka i butelkami z Cifem.

----------


## an-bud

> Tak, tylko że tutaj dochodzi garaż który podnosi znacznie koszt inwestycji. Jak dla mnie to zbędny wydatek, w dodatku ja planuję ciąć koszty ile się da, oczywiście w granicach zdrowego rozsądku.
> *Można dostawić blaszaka* 
> Poza tym bardziej do mnie przemawia jednak projekt z11 czyli ten mniejszy. Dlaczego? Wydaje mi się tańszy w budowie,
> *Kilka m2 powiększenia domu to koszt minimalny, można oszczędzić w innym mniejscu* 
>  prostsza bryła, no i zdecydowanie jak dla mnie idealny rozkład pomieszczeń. Dodatkowym plusem jest bliskie położenie, na tej samej linii kuchni i łazienki co też powinno przynieść oszczędności.
> Na stronie znalazłem ten projekt z powiększonym salonem o 120cm, powierzchnia zwiększa się wtedy do 65m i to już jest dla mnie ideał. Tak więc najchętniej rozpatrywałbym właśnie ten projekt.
> *Kilka m2 ściany daje kilkanaście powierzchni*
> Jeśli chodzi o zmiany to jako że nie będzie komina bo zbędny, nie będzie też kotłowni więc łazienka zostanie powiększona właśnie o tą przestrzeń. 
> Teraz koszty. Moje wyliczenia, wzięte raczej z sufitu, w oparciu o dziennik budowy wmnich i innych tanio budujących forumowiczów:
> ...


  :wink:

----------


## maly dom

Moje wyliczenia jak pisałem są czysto hipotetyczne, opierałem się na doświadczeniach innych, wolałem faktycznie niektóre koszty zawyżyć.
Co do materiału na mury to ytong wydaje mi się dobrym rozwiązaniem, można nawet z ocieplenia zrezygnować, o ile się nie mylę Zielony Ogród ma ściany w tej technologii bez styro.
Dzięki za wszelkie rady i wskazówki. Jeśli tak jak piszesz an-bud uda się jeszcze zejść z kosztów za ssz to super,  z wykończeiem nie zamierzam szaleć. Projekt pozostajet ten pierwszy powiększony.

----------


## firewall

> i: mam już jedną upatrzoną za niewielkie pieniądze, jest to działka o której wspominałem, niecałe 600m, kwadrat, z podciągniętą wodą za 30k. Problem w tym że żonie nie bardzo pasuje bo jest położona ok. 25km od miasta gdzie mieszkamy i pracujemy. Druga jest mniejsza, 400m, za sporo większe pieniądze bo 55tys. ale za to od żony pracy jakiś kilometr. Ja też bym daleko nie miał, do miasta zaś ok. 3km więc bliziutko. Tutaj jest konflikt interesów pomiędzy mną a żoną bo ja wolałbym dalej, w ciszy i spokoju, żona zaś czym bliżej miasta tym lepiej..


Wybierz tą bliżej miasta. Codzienne dojazdy 25km w jedną stronę są uciążliwe. A jak przyjdzie dowozić dzieciaka na różne zajęcia to takie kursowanie będzie przekleństwem.Okaże sie że dziennie wyjdzie parę godzin za kółkiem. A koszty utrzymania aut też wyjdą niemałe.

----------


## an-bud

> technologia budowy ścian zewnetrznym w takim małym domu praktycznie nie ma wpływu na koszty, stać cię więc na coś dobrego i łatwego.


Spoko 70% mogę zmniejszyć koszty  :wink:

----------


## andrzej27

> Zielony Ogród, czekałem aż zabierzesz głos. Czekam też na głos wmnich bo prawdę mówiąc Wasze posty i dzienniki utwierdziły mnie w przekonaniu że jednak się da.
> Co do działki: mam już jedną upatrzoną za niewielkie pieniądze, jest to działka o której wspominałem, niecałe 600m, kwadrat, z podciągniętą wodą za 30k. Problem w tym że żonie nie bardzo pasuje bo jest położona ok. 25km od miasta gdzie mieszkamy i pracujemy. Druga jest mniejsza, 400m, za sporo większe pieniądze bo 55tys. ale za to od żony pracy jakiś kilometr. Ja też bym daleko nie miał, do miasta zaś ok. 3km więc bliziutko. Tutaj jest konflikt interesów pomiędzy mną a żoną bo ja wolałbym dalej, w ciszy i spokoju, żona zaś czym bliżej miasta tym lepiej.
> Tak czy siak, kupując działkę nawet w mieście gdzie mieszkam taką ok. 600m (bo przy założeniu tak małego domu większej nie potrzebuję) wydam maksymalnie 60-70tys. Więc to nie jest największym problemem. Kredytu powinniśmy bez większego problemu 200tys otrzymać, w dodatku z zanadrzu jest mieszkanie o którym pisałem. 
> Co do pom. gospodarczego wiem że potrzebne ale znów dylemat - niestety w tak małym budynku trzeba iść na kompromisy - albo malutka łazienka i pom. gosp. gdzie i tak trzeba by pralkę wstawić albo większa łazienka kosztem tego pomieszczenia.
> Co do ścian - no właśnie ja wychodzę z założenia że mnie NIE STAĆ na droższe materiały bo myśląc w ten sposób bardzo łatwo zboczyć z raz wytyczonej drogi czyli taniego budowania. Stąd też właśnie mały domek, tani w budowie i utrzymaniu.


 a robocizne policzyłeś?

----------


## maly dom

Andrzej27, w tych kwotach które podałem brałem pod uwagę kosst materiałów z robocizną, jeśli błędnie to mnie popraw.

----------


## DEZET

Witam *mały dom* !
Jeśli jesteś zdecydowany na mały dom, to buduj ten mniejszy z powiększonym salonem(65m2). 
Najlepiej jednak przeliczyć ile droższe będzie wybudowanie tego 70m2. 
Teraz mieścisz się na 30m2... bo musisz, ja mam podobne i "duszę się". Lepiej wydać parę złotych więcej niż potem "pluć sobie w brodę".
Wybrałbym działkę bliżej miejsca pracy- koszty dojazdu rosną, dziś to nie przeszkadza, ale kiedyś może. Także czas jazdy, niby to tylko 25km, ale x2 i miesięcznie masz zaliczone 1200km i minimum na paliwo 400zł , które można przeznaczyć na co innego.
Nie dopatrzyłem się kosztu ocieplenia stropu, poza tym lepiej dodać do swojego kosztorysu 10-15% na "popierdułki" typu deski, gwoździe, wkręty, folie, stal na zbrojenia niż się potem zdziwić , że brakło kasy. Zauważ, że Ytong ma mniejszy wymiar niż suporeks. Można zrobić ścianę jednowarstwową , a potem w razie potrzeby ocieplić styropianem. Zwróć jeszcze uwagę na kąt dachu- te domki mają 25 i 28*. Często w gminach minimalny kąt to 30stopni, czyli dodatkowy koszt podwyższenia dachu.

----------


## maly dom

Witaj DEZET.
Jak już pisałem laik ze mnie, dopiero czytam i się dokształcam. Postawiłem na ytong choćby dlatego że jak pokazuje przykład Zielonego Ogrodu można zrobić1W. Ale pzecież to nie przesądzone. Co do mojego kosztorysu to jest on bardzo pobieżnie sporządzony dlatego też byłbym wdzięczny za wszelkie wskazówki gdzie jest przeszacowany, gdzie niedoszacowany a gdzie jest coś wogóle pominięte-to mi pomoże bardziej się rozeznać.
Na stronie projektu szacunkowy koszt wyliczony jest na 80 tys z górką, mnie jak widać wyszło 120, mam nadzieję że zawyżyłem.
Projkt jak juz pisałem będzie ten mniejszy,  ewentualnie powiększony do tych 63m. Wizualnie mi się podoba a rozkład pomieszczeń według mich upodobań idealny.

----------


## Kwitko

Witaj mały dom! Jak z robocizną to może być trochę mało ale zawsze warto próbować .

Zawsze trochę dochodzi nieoczekiwanych kosztów.  Nas materiały na  SSZ wyniosły  55 tys. ale domek trochę większy.

----------


## andrzej27

> Witaj mały dom! Jak z robocizną to może być trochę mało ale zawsze warto próbować .
> 
> Zawsze trochę dochodzi nieoczekiwanych kosztów.  Nas materiały na  SSZ wyniosły  55 tys. ale domek trochę większy.


a ile mkw ma dom?

----------


## Kwitko

OPS  :oops:  Mały błąd za materiały na SSO te 55 tys.  do tego jeszcze 11 tys okna. A domek  około 115 m pow użytkowej, zabudowy 87 m.

----------


## andrzej27

> Witaj DEZET.
> Jak już pisałem laik ze mnie, dopiero czytam i się dokształcam. Postawiłem na ytong choćby dlatego że jak pokazuje przykład Zielonego Ogrodu można zrobić1W. Ale pzecież to nie przesądzone. Co do mojego kosztorysu to jest on bardzo pobieżnie sporządzony dlatego też byłbym wdzięczny za wszelkie wskazówki gdzie jest przeszacowany, gdzie niedoszacowany a gdzie jest coś wogóle pominięte-to mi pomoże bardziej się rozeznać.
> Na stronie projektu szacunkowy koszt wyliczony jest na 80 tys z górką, mnie jak widać wyszło 120, mam nadzieję że zawyżyłem.
> Projkt jak juz pisałem będzie ten mniejszy,  ewentualnie powiększony do tych 63m. Wizualnie mi się podoba a rozkład pomieszczeń według mich upodobań idealny.


a centralne?

----------


## maly dom

Witaj kwitko.
U Ciebie koszty większe bo i dom sporo większy, poddasze użytkowe, strop, komin - u mnie to wszystko odpada. Na dach też pójdzie blacha nie dachówka. Więc myślę że sporo da się obciąć tą kwotę.
Andrzeju,  planuję tylko elektryczną podłogówkę, w tak małym domku wystarczy.

----------


## andrzej27

> Witaj kwitko.
> U Ciebie koszty większe bo i dom sporo większy, poddasze użytkowe, strop, komin - u mnie to wszystko odpada. Na dach też pójdzie blacha nie dachówka. Więc myślę że sporo da się obciąć tą kwotę.
> Andrzeju,  planuję tylko elektryczną podłogówkę, w tak małym domku wystarczy.


myślisz te 120tys starczy?

----------


## maly dom

Andrzeju, nie wiem, dlatego pytam.

----------


## fpk

> a centralne?


Przecież napisał że kable w podłodze  za 7000...

----------


## fpk

Co do działki to też radziłbym bliżej miasta. Po pierwsze z powodów, o których pisał *firewall* a po drugie ze względu na fakt, że w razie czego w atrakcyjnej lokalizacji będzie ci łatwiej sprzedać taki domek. Wiem z własnego doświadczenia że zła lokalizacja może przyćmić nawet największe zalety nieruchomości.

----------


## maly dom

Tak,wiem, wszystko się zgadza tylko ja zawsze marzyłem o domku na wsi, najlepiej pod lasem gdzie cisza i spokój. Zresztą mieszkałem w takim przez pewien czas i znam wszelkie wady i zalety. A te 25 km to też nie jest jakiś kosmos. Niesttety, żona ma inne zdanie, zresztą bardziej racjonalne, przyznaje. Cóż, życie to sztuka kompromisów i nie można mieć wszystkiego.

----------


## Zielony ogród

jak ja wam zazdroszczę tego etapu - planowania, wybierania, dyskutowania. mnie to troche omineło, bo na forum wpadłam juz po budowie. teraz jest więcej fajnych projektów.
u mnie wszystko sie dokonało, domu raczej nie zmienię, bo nie wyobrazam sobie innej lokalizacji - czuje sie jak okręt w porcie docelowym. wcześniej zmieniałam miejsce zamieszkania 4 razy.
chyba że wybuduje drugi dom obok....
podsumowanie dzień przed sylwestrem.....
....co zrobiłabym inaczej - chyba szukałabym jeszcze prostszego projektu domu - po co te załamania scian, niepotrzebne; niepotrzebnie mam taki duzy salon, mógłby byc mniejszy; mniejszy kominek - ta moja landara troche przesadzona. lepiej przypilnowałabym ekipy wstawiającej okna. nie kupiłabym drogich drewnianych drzwi zewnętrznych - szkoda kasy, i tak psy zniszczyły. elewację zewnętrzna wykończyłabym jednak klinkierem albo porządnym drewnem egzotycznym, jak w projekcie, a nie byle jakim drewnem - wygląda to teraz trochę jak prowizorka - ale to da sie naprawić w lepszych czasach.
co ze ścianą 1W? - nie wiem jak zachowują sie domy ze styropianem, ale muszę ciągle okna otwierac, bo jak chce wieczorem mieć ogień na kominku to robi mi sie 27 st. w domu i nie wiem po co ten styropian, chyba żeby częściej okna otwierać. ale to dlatego, że dom jest mały.

w Nowym Roku zyczę wszystkim małych, miłych, tanich ciepłych domków z ogródkiem :smile:

----------


## Benta

Witaj Zielony ogrodzie,

Może to i dobrze, że na forum wpadłaś po wybudowaniu domu, bo jesteś tu i teraz. Twoja obecność jest niezbędnie konieczna. Twoje przemyślenia wybiegają naprzód i naprzeciwko takim jak ja  :wink:

----------


## maly dom

Mam do Was prośbę: rzućcie okiem na te moje wyliczenia i poprawcie mnie co ewentualnie i w którą stronę powinienem skorygować a co pominąłem. Jak do tej pory jedynie an-bud się do tego w jakiś sposób odniósł choć też ogólnikowo.
Ja niestety jestem jeszcze na tym etapie gdzie nie jestem w stanie wyliczyć z projektu choćby ile będzie m2 ścian że o dachu nie wspomnę. Wiele pojęć to dla mnie jeszcze czarna magia. Jak czytam Wasze dzienniki to chylę czoła, choćby za opanowanie tego fachowego nazewnictwa.
Przypomnę: projekt z11 z pracowni z500, 50,7m2, pow. zabudowy 65m2, pow. dachu 98,6m2, tutaj jeszcze raz link:

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z11,Przyt...ytkowaniu.html

Moje wyliczenia znajdziecie na poprzedniej stronie.
Ja tak czytam te Wasze dzienniki i raz mi się uśmiech na usta sam ciśnie bo widzę że można tanio, innym razem szczena opada że takie koszty potrafią wyjść. Ale nie znalazłem nikogo kto by taki mały domek budował więc i o porównanie trudno.
Z góry dzięki wielkie za pomoc.

----------


## firewall

Przeczytaj sobie koszty u *Kwitko* buduje z-162

----------


## maly dom

Przeczytałem cały dziennik Kwitko  :smile:  Zresztą, wmnich i MusiSieUdać też, jestem na etapie dziennika NetBeta  :wink:  Tak więc nie próżnuję.
Z tym że Kwitko budowała z poddaszem użytkowym, dach kryty dachówką, z kominami i jednak większy metraż nawet po samej podłodze. Więc i porównywać za bardzo nie ma co.

----------


## Zielony ogród

na forum to możesz jedynie wywnioskować, że m2 domu z reguły kosztuje od 2000 zł w górę. Twój dom więc będzie kosztował minimum 100 tysięcy. Ile ponad te sto - zależy od twoich umiejetności logistycznych, negocjacyjnych, organizacyjnych i od szczęścia. Weź listy materiałów z wykazu, który dołączają do projektu, rozwieź je po odpowiednich hurtowniach i poproś o oferty. Ceną są baaardzo rózne. Poproś o wycenę kilku majstrów - robią to raczej bez problemów. Zawieź liste okien i drzwi do firm sprzedajacych je razem z montażem - zazwyczaj wysyłają wycenę na maila na drugi dzień. Porównaj. To jedyny sposób. W ciągu około tygodnia zbierzesz informacje. na forum wyceny i opinie są bardzo subiektywne. Ktos musi mieć kable devi, mi wystarczają no name - róznica 4 tys. zł zalana w betonie.
Nikt tej roboty za ciebie nie zrobi. Takie wyceny są w miarę wiarygodne, u mnie praktycznie sprawdziły sie z dokładnościa do kilku procent. Nie patrz na ceny w internecie - na żywo handluje sie o wiele lepiej.

----------


## Kwitko

Takie liczenie co ile będzie kosztować wcale nie jest proste. Ja siedziałam z projektem i liczyłam ilość potrzebnej cegły czy bloczków fundamentowych, wyliczałam koszt stropu, sprawdzałam ceny pokryć dachowych i próbowałam wyliczyć ile wyjdzie na mój dach. Przed budową spędziłam na tym ładnych parę dni albo i tygodni, a i tak nic mi się nie udało wyliczyć dokładnie  :big tongue:

----------


## maly dom

Na stronie projektu znalazłem tylko taki oto kosztorys:
http://www.z500.pl/pliki/11/kosztory...szacunkowy.pdf
Według tego kosztorysu wychodzi 89tys brutto za tzw. stan deweloperski (tak to rozumiem). Wiem że jeśli byłby wiarygodny to odejdzie jeszcze na pewno koszt komina, odejdzie strop nad parterem (nie wiem wogóle czemu jest tam uwzględniony, przecież konieczny nie jest), okna i drzwi też można co nieco urwać, instalacja CO i gazowa też odpada - wiem, zamiast Co muszę policzyć podłogówkę.
Wiem że dokładnie się wyliczyć nie da, wiem też że nikt za mnie tego nie zrobi. Nie wiem niestety w jaki sposób policzyć np. m2 ścian, ścianek działowych itp. itd - to jeszcze dla mnie czarna magia. Z resztą już bym sobie dał jakoś radę  :wink: 
Tutaj jest jeszcze szczegółowy rysunek:
http://www.z500.pl/pliki/11/rysunki/z11_rys_szczeg.pdf
jak z tego te wartości wyliczyć?

----------


## EZS

jak kupisz projekt to masz szansę na szczegółowe zestawienie materiałów. Ja w każdym razie dostałam. Było ile mam kupić cegły, ile cementu i stali itd. Oczywiście odejmiez sobie koszt stropu, kominów a dodasz, co chcesz. Jeżeli zmieniasz materiał na ściany, to go sobie policz sam - wymiary bloczka masz w necie u jakiegoś producenta a stawia się jeden na drugim, więc możesz sobie policzyć, ile tych bloczków na m2 i dalej sama matematyka. Jak na klej, to nawet spoin nie licz  :smile: 

Moje zestawienie i moje wyliczenia do etapu SSZ były bardzo prawidłowe. Rozjechało mi się na etapie uzbrojenia - nie byłam w stanie wyliczyć materiałów na wodę, kanalizę i prąd. A potem nastała wykończeniówka i wszystko szklak trafił  :roll eyes: 

Strop ci dali, bo zwykle się go jednak robi. Jakiś. Jeżeli nie strop, to musisz przemyśleć sprawę dachu, żeby ci się domek nie rozjechał...

----------


## an-bud

> na forum to możesz jedynie wywnioskować, że m2 domu z reguły kosztuje od 2000 zł w górę. Twój dom więc będzie kosztował minimum 100 tysięcy. Ile ponad te sto - zależy od twoich umiejetności logistycznych, negocjacyjnych, organizacyjnych i od szczęścia. Weź listy materiałów z wykazu, który dołączają do projektu, rozwieź je po odpowiednich hurtowniach i poproś o oferty. Ceną są baaardzo rózne. Poproś o wycenę kilku majstrów - robią to raczej bez problemów. Zawieź liste okien i drzwi do firm sprzedajacych je razem z montażem - zazwyczaj wysyłają wycenę na maila na drugi dzień. Porównaj. To jedyny sposób. W ciągu około tygodnia zbierzesz informacje. na forum wyceny i opinie są bardzo subiektywne. Ktos musi mieć kable devi, mi wystarczają no name - róznica 4 tys. zł zalana w betonie.
> Nikt tej roboty za ciebie nie zrobi. Takie wyceny są w miarę wiarygodne, u mnie praktycznie sprawdziły sie z dokładnościa do kilku procent. Nie patrz na ceny w internecie - na żywo handluje sie o wiele lepiej.


Dość szybkie i poprawne wyliczenie budując TRADYCYJNIE ....aleee .... można inaczej 

*fundament* wyjdzie zbliżony ale jak wymienisz styro na grnulat poliuretanowy (darmo)  :wink:  to przy płycie tej wielkości wyjdzie między 10tyś a 15tyś zależy ile własnej roboty (jak zero to bliżej 15)

*ściany* jak tradycyjne-oszczędnie około 100zł/m2 (można więcej) alee można inaczej nawet za 50% kosztów ocieplone prawie darmo lepiej od domu pasywnego tak http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ni-ciepły-dom

*stropodach* Możesz pominąć strop (duża oszczędność) ocieplenie j/w ściany prawie darmo szybko i przyjemnie  :smile:  dzięki takiej (zapomnianej) konstrukcji masz też duże oszczędności około 2tyś materiał na szkielet stropodachu + pokrycie ? cena zależy od wyboru wykończenia.

Wykończenie szkieletora tak ocieplonego to prawie przyjemność- płyty GK , ogrzewanie mogą być kable- mińimalne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło około 1tyś styknie. Wentylacja obowiązkowo reku- materiał w porywach 2tyś.
Resztę wykończenia można też inaczej, ja mam "płytkowstręt"  :wink: ....

----------


## eniu

"ale jak wymienisz styro na grnulat poliuretanowy (darmo) "

darmo  - coś przegapiłem ?  :smile:

----------


## an-bud

> "ale jak wymienisz styro na grnulat poliuretanowy (darmo) "
> 
> darmo - coś przegapiłem ?


Nawet Ty to przegapiłeś (podstawa mojego założenia)  :roll eyes:  prawie darmo = koszt transportu i jest tu http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4742787

tylko troszkę pogrzebać  :smile: 

ps. ile kosztuje odpowiednio 0,5m styro?

----------


## DEZET

> Dość szybkie i poprawne wyliczenie budując TRADYCYJNIE ....aleee .... można inaczej 
> 
> *fundament* wyjdzie zbliżony ale jak wymienisz styro na grnulat poliuretanowy (darmo)  to przy płycie tej wielkości wyjdzie między 10tyś a 15tyś zależy ile własnej roboty (jak zero to bliżej 15)
> 
> *ściany* jak tradycyjne-oszczędnie około 100zł/m2 (można więcej) alee można inaczej nawet za 50% kosztów ocieplone prawie darmo lepiej od domu pasywnego tak http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ni-ciepły-dom
> 
> *stropodach* Możesz pominąć strop (duża oszczędność) ocieplenie j/w ściany prawie darmo szybko i przyjemnie  dzięki takiej (zapomnianej) konstrukcji masz też duże oszczędności około 2tyś materiał na szkielet stropodachu + pokrycie ? cena zależy od wyboru wykończenia.
> 
> Wykończenie szkieletora tak ocieplonego to prawie przyjemność- płyty GK , ogrzewanie mogą być kable- mińimalne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło około 1tyś styknie. Wentylacja obowiązkowo reku- materiał w porywach 2tyś.
> Resztę wykończenia można też inaczej, ja mam "płytkowstręt" ....


Polemizowałem już wcześniej na ten temat- Twój "projekt" jakoś chyba utknął w martwym punkcie ;-( Póki co, na razie to czysto teoretyczne wyliczenia.

----------


## an-bud

> Polemizowałem już wcześniej na ten temat- Twój "projekt" jakoś chyba utknął w martwym punkcie ;-( Póki co, na razie to czysto teoretyczne wyliczenia.


 


to ostatni dach z kratownic (po założeniu tematu) kika zrobionych wcześniej...

----------


## DEZET

> to ostatni dach z kratownic (po założeniu tematu) kika zrobionych wcześniej...


Zdjęcie z września- czyżby jeszcze nie było zadaszenia? Z całym szacunkiem dla Twojej wiedzy- czy budowałbyś dom z jakichś odzyskanych desek lub innego" szajsu", jak to sam określiłeś? Postawienie tych ok. 60m2, jak chce *mały dom* można spokojnie postawić tradycyjnie, zamiast jednak niesprawdzonej chyba technologii. A co jeśli zechciałby potem taki mały domek sprzedać? Za jakie pieniądze mógłby go zbyć? Fundament- 15tys, stropodach z kratownicy jak proponujesz, różnica wychodzi tylko w materiale ścian- czy to warte eksperymentu? Wykończenie to osobna kwota- podobna w obu rozwiązaniach.

----------


## an-bud

> Zdjęcie z września- czyżby jeszcze nie było zadaszenia?
> *Zapomniałem że robiłem* * ale na tym zdjęciu lepiej widać kratownice* 
>  Z całym szacunkiem dla Twojej wiedzy- czy budowałbyś dom z jakichś odzyskanych desek lub innego" szajsu", jak to sam określiłeś?
> *Tak, często ten "szajs" jest lepszy od nowego materiału* 
>  Postawienie tych ok. 60m2, jak chce *mały dom* można spokojnie postawić tradycyjnie, zamiast jednak niesprawdzonej chyba technologii. A co jeśli zechciałby potem taki mały domek sprzedać?
> *Ma wybór, pokazałem tylko że MOŻNA cztery razy taniej zrobić inaczej* 
>  Za jakie pieniądze mógłby go zbyć? Fundament- 15tys, stropodach z kratownicy jak proponujesz, różnica wychodzi tylko w materiale ścian- czy to warte eksperymentu?
> *j/w ma wybór, sam masz w 50% kanadyjczyka*
>  Wykończenie to osobna kwota- podobna w obu rozwiązaniach.
> *i znów się mylisz, m2 płyty gk=około 6zł, a zwykły tynk kosztuje ponad 20zł. jakieś 3 ray więcej*


*Jesteś tylko w połowie TRADYCYJNY*

----------


## maly dom

Jeśli chodzi o kanadyjczyki to przeczytałem cały dział poświęcony domom z drewna, od dechy do dechy. 
Nie mam nic przeciwko tej technologii, zresztą uważam że dom z drewna ma swój niepowtarzalny urok i chciałbym w takim zamieszkać. Niestety, biorąc pod uwagę koszty, szczególnie przy tak małym domku o jaki mam zamiar budować, mija się to z celem. Choćby dlatego że firmy budujące w tej technologii liczą sobie tym więcej za m2 czym mniejsza powierzchnia zabudowy. Wychodzi na to że za kanadyjczyka musiałbym wydać więcej niż za murowany i w tym i w tym wypadku zlecając wszystko od A do Z jednej firmie.
Reasumując: gdyby koszt postawienia kanadyjczyka oscylował w granicach do 70% kosztów domu murowanego - zdecydowanie tak. W takim przypadku - niestety, ma być oszczędnie.
Myślałem jeszcze nad systemem PRAEFA, muszę się dokładnie zorientować jak to wyjdzie cenowo.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeśli chodzi o kanadyjczyki to przeczytałem cały dział poświęcony domom z drewna, od dechy do dechy. 
> Nie mam nic przeciwko tej technologii, zresztą uważam że dom z drewna ma swój niepowtarzalny urok i chciałbym w takim zamieszkać. Niestety, biorąc pod uwagę koszty, szczególnie przy tak małym domku o jaki mam zamiar budować, mija się to z celem. Choćby dlatego że firmy budujące w tej technologii liczą sobie tym więcej za m2 czym mniejsza powierzchnia zabudowy. Wychodzi na to że za kanadyjczyka musiałbym wydać więcej niż za murowany i w tym i w tym wypadku zlecając wszystko od A do Z jednej firmie.
> Reasumując: gdyby koszt postawienia kanadyjczyka oscylował w granicach do 70% kosztów domu murowanego - zdecydowanie tak. W takim przypadku - niestety, ma być oszczędnie.
> Myślałem jeszcze nad systemem PRAEFA, muszę się dokładnie zorientować jak to wyjdzie cenowo.


czy brałeś też pod uwagę klocki styropianowe (thermomur)?
mam z tego chatę i uważam że są warte zastanowienia :wink:

----------


## maly dom

Jasiek, ja laik jestem, pierwsze od Ciebie słyszę ale zaraz zapytam wujka google  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Jasiek, ja laik jestem, pierwsze od Ciebie słyszę ale zaraz zapytam wujka google


to jest technologia właśnie dla laika :wink: 
dzieci z przedszkola ci tą chałupkę pomogą postawić :smile: 
to jest zabawa w budowanie i od razu gotowe docieplenie praktycznie bez mostków ...

----------


## an-bud

> Jeśli chodzi o kanadyjczyki to przeczytałem cały dział poświęcony domom z drewna, od dechy do dechy. 
> Nie mam nic przeciwko tej technologii, zresztą uważam że dom z drewna ma swój niepowtarzalny urok i chciałbym w takim zamieszkać. Niestety, biorąc pod uwagę koszty, szczególnie przy tak małym domku o jaki mam zamiar budować, mija się to z celem. Choćby dlatego że firmy budujące w tej technologii liczą sobie tym więcej za m2 czym mniejsza powierzchnia zabudowy. Wychodzi na to że za kanadyjczyka musiałbym wydać więcej niż za murowany i w tym i w tym wypadku zlecając wszystko od A do Z jednej firmie.
> Reasumując: *Myślgdyby koszt postawienia kanadyjczyka oscylował w granicach do 70% kosztów domu murowanego - zdecydowanie tak.* W takim przypadku - niestety, ma być oszczędnie.ałem jeszcze nad systemem PRAEFA, muszę się dokładnie zorientować jak to wyjdzie cenowo.


*W kanadyjczyku masz "inne" tylko ściany (fundament + dach wychodzi identyczny) to te 70% tyczy się tylko ścian  jak tak to o ile zostanę w kraju mogę przyjąć takie zlecenie*  :yes:

----------


## DEZET

Tak sobie przeliczyłem- projekt *z11 120* - ściana z suporeksu gr.36cm- czyli jednowarstwowa - wyszło mi za suporeks ~7800+ koszt kleju. Dojdą tylko tynki i gotowa ściana. 
Fundament i stropodach bez zmian j.w.
Czy można prościej i... szybciej? Można taniej, jeśli zastosować konstrukcję *an-bud*-a, ale dochodzi czas wykonania, na pewno dłuższy niż postawienie ścian z suporeksu.
Poza tym dojdą potem kłopoty z powieszeniem cięższych szafek na ścianie, "pukające" ściany z płyt GK (nie każdy to lubi), itp.

Ciekawe rozwiązanie to podany przez Jaśka71- Thermomur - czy wyjdzie taniej niż suporeks nie wiem.

Jako ciekawostki : http://www.budujzeszwagrem.pl/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VBXbI...ure=plpp_video
 wpisz też thermodom w YT.

----------


## an-bud

> Tak sobie przeliczyłem- projekt *z11 120* - ściana z suporeksu gr.36cm- czyli jednowarstwowa - wyszło mi za suporeks ~7800+ koszt kleju. Dojdą tylko tynki i gotowa ściana.
> 
> *jeszcze wieniec, nadproża-zbrojenie, beton, szalunki + robota*
> 
> Fundament i stropodach bez zmian j.w.
> Czy można prościej i... szybciej? Można taniej, jeśli zastosować konstrukcję *an-bud*-a, ale dochodzi czas wykonania, na pewno dłuższy niż postawienie ścian z suporeksu.
> 
> *miałem na myśli konstrukcję typowego kanadyjczyka, taki domek z dachem można złożyć w kilka dni-jak przygotowany lepiej w warsztacie to jeden dzień roboty, max dwa* 
> 
> ...


 :wink:

----------


## an-bud

mały dom zobacz tu http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-domek-amonite

----------


## maly dom

Dziękuję serdecznie za wszelkie rady i wskazówki. Sprawdzam, czytam, myślę... i jakbym nie liczył to jednak drogo wychodzą te wszelkie nowości. Dla przykładu zainteresowałem się budową w systemie prefabrykacji z BK. I powiem Wam że sporo sobie cenią, jak za mój domek (przypomnę, 63m2) koszt SSO to ok. 70-80k!
A żeby nie było że stoję w miejscu bądź że zapał mnie opuścił - dziś rozmawiałem z pewnym wykonawcą, stawia domy dwóm moim kolegom więc polecony, w dodatku można sprawdzić jego dzieła. Podał mi wstępną wycenę - 17,5k za SSO, wszystko począwszy od fundamentów, poprzez ściany, komin w cenie, strop monolit i ułożenie więźby. Chyba nie za wiela co? Oczywiście sama robocizna, należy doliczyć materiały. Więc jakby Bozia dała to SSO za te 45-50k powinno stanąć.
Jutro jadę oglądać dwie działeczki: jedna 500m2, druga 400. Trzymajcie kciuki  :wink:

----------


## andrzej27

hej chcesz budować z11?

----------


## maly dom

Tak, tyle że w wariancie 3 czyli powiększony do 63m2.

----------


## DEZET

> Dziękuję serdecznie za wszelkie rady i wskazówki. Sprawdzam, czytam, myślę... i jakbym nie liczył to jednak drogo wychodzą te wszelkie nowości. Dla przykładu zainteresowałem się budową w systemie prefabrykacji z BK. I powiem Wam że sporo sobie cenią, jak za mój domek (przypomnę, 63m2) koszt SSO to ok. 70-80k!
> A żeby nie było że stoję w miejscu bądź że zapał mnie opuścił - dziś rozmawiałem z pewnym wykonawcą, stawia domy dwóm moim kolegom więc polecony, w dodatku można sprawdzić jego dzieła. Podał mi wstępną wycenę - 17,5k za SSO, wszystko począwszy od fundamentów, poprzez ściany, komin w cenie, strop monolit i ułożenie więźby. Chyba nie za wiela co? Oczywiście sama robocizna, należy doliczyć materiały. Więc jakby Bozia dała to SSO za te 45-50k powinno stanąć.
> Jutro jadę oglądać dwie działeczki: jedna 500m2, druga 400. Trzymajcie kciuki


17,5tys. robocizna do więźby- myślę, że dobra cena. U mnie całkowita robocizna do stanu na dzień dzisiejszy wyniosła ok.19tys.- w tym ściany fundamentowe, 
mury z wieńcem, montaż wiązarów i montaż okien oraz pomoc ludków w pokryciu dachu blachodachówką. Dom 116,5m +garaż i pom. gosp. 
Reszta wykonywana samodzielnie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

halo halo gdzie są wszyscy?
właśnie wmnich wprowadziła sie do domu za 200tys. i to juz z meblami, czyli - jak w tytule wątku - jest sens marzyć

----------


## andrzej27

> halo halo gdzie są wszyscy?
> właśnie wmnich wprowadziła sie do domu za 200tys. i to juz z meblami, czyli - jak w tytule wątku - jest sens marzyć


a wiesz jaki on ma projekt??????????

----------


## firewall

Indywidualny.

----------


## DEZET

> a wiesz jaki on ma projekt??????????


Można powiedzieć, że zrealizowała swoje zamierzenie: "domek w cenie mieszkania".
A Ty Andrzeju dalej pytasz i... szukasz, tylko nie wiem naprawdę czego - domu zbudowanego za darmo?

----------


## motylek0503

mampytanie do was chcę pobudować domek promyk z mg projekt link http://www.wybieramydom.pl/projekty_...65-promyk.html powiedzcie czy uda mi się zmięścić w tej kwocie dodam że działkę mam załatwiam wz . z czego budować aby nie było drogo . z góry dzięki

----------


## firewall

Akurat ściany wbrew pozorom wychodzą podobnie. I nie ma sensu na tym etapie szukać oszczędności. Ważniejsze są ich własności. Które są najważniejsze dla Ciebie, to niestety musisz zadecydować sama. Oszczędności szukaj w instalacjach, wykończeniówce i innych rozwiązaniach.

----------


## maly dom

Pomimo mojego niewielkiego doświadczenia powiem Ci czym ja się dla przykładu sugeruję w celu obniżenia kosztów:
po pierwsze parterówka bo: odpada strop, schody, instalacje na piętrze itd. Po drugie bez garażu w bryle domu bo to dodatkowe fundamenty chociażby. Po drugie jak najprostszy dach: żadnych lukarn, załamań, żadnych kopert. Jeśli chcesz tanio dach pokryć to wiadomo: blacha a jak blacha to tak aby jak najmniej odpadów i obróbek było. Następna sprawa to ogrzewanie: ja stawiam na podłogówkę elektryczną bo : nie musisz mieć dodatkowego pomieszczenia na piec, samego pieca itd. Znów niższe koszty. Ważną dla mnie rzeczą jest aby łazienka i kuchnia były położone od siebie jak najbliżej - mniejszy koszt instalacji wod-kan. Takich kruczków oczywiście jest mnóstwo, musisz poświęcić trochę czasu i poczytać forum, wiele się dowiesz.
Ten domek z projektu moim zdaniem powinnaś za 200tys postawić mając swoją działkę. Ale równie dobrze można go postawić i za 400tys, zależy od wymagań.

Ja już na swój projekt mam wstępne wyliczenia i pod klucz bez mebli myślę że uda się go za 120-130tys postawić. Z tym że ja z niczym nie szaleję.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> mampytanie do was chcę pobudować domek promyk z mg projekt link http://www.wybieramydom.pl/projekty_...65-promyk.html powiedzcie czy uda mi się zmięścić w tej kwocie dodam że działkę mam załatwiam wz . z czego budować aby nie było drogo . z góry dzięki


 Powinnaś się spokojnie zmieścić w 200tys. pod warunkiem ,że włożysz w to także dużo własnej pracy(bez tego wątpie czy się uda).
Jeśli chodzi o ściany to najtaniej wychodzi tak jak w projekcie czyli bloczek 24cm +styropian ewentualnie ceramika 24cmP+W +styropian.Na dach nie dawałbym dachówki (mały kąt) tylko jakąś blachodachówkę.

----------


## DEZET

*motylek0503* - sporo swojej pracy i spokojnie można za 200tys. pobudować Promyka. Jak wcześniej pisał *mały dom*- bez szaleństw. 
Proponowałbym budowę z suporeksu- łatwa obróbka, ceramika poryzowana jednak jest gorsza w obróbce. Nie bawiłbym się jednak ze stawianiem samemu fundamentów i murów- lepiej ekipa. Dach z wiązarów deskowych robionych na budowie i na to membrana i blacho-dachówka. Pozbyłbym się w Promyku tych belek i ozdobników drewnianych elewacji szczytów- do samego dachu suporeks+ styropian. Ponadto również ozdobniki i okiennice do usunięcia z projektu. W celach oszczędnościowych można zrezygnować z budowy kominka i komina do niego - do kilku tys. oszczędności. Rezygnacja z pieca na paliwo stałe na ogrzewanie gazem( piec turbo) lub prądem -to kolejny komin do usunięcia i kolejne oszczędności.

Cytat: "Ja już na swój projekt mam wstępne wyliczenia i pod klucz bez mebli  myślę że uda się go za 120-130tys postawić. Z tym że ja z niczym nie  szaleję.                         "

Ostrożne podchodziłbym do wyceny pod klucz za 130tys. - nawet mimo tak niewielkiej powierzchni domku.

----------


## maly dom

Dezet, wiem że powierzchniw to nie wszystko. Mam zamiar stawiać z ytonga 24 plus styro 15cm. W środku tynk gipsowy. Brak stropu. Jeden komin. Podłogówka na prąd. Bez tarasu, sam sobie z kostki zrobię z czasem. Okna zwykłe białe. Drzwi wew. też tanie nawet z castoramy. Tak więc do tego stanu, jeszcze dwch blachodachówka myślę że max 60 tyś wyjdzie - robocizne cenę podawałem. Drugie tyle na wykończenie aby zamieezkać spokojnie mi wystarczy - panele, płytki, malowanie itp. I na tyn etapie też mam zamiar sporo łasnymi siłami zrobić.

----------


## kid

> Dezet, wiem że powierzchniw to nie wszystko. Mam zamiar stawiać z ytonga 24 plus styro 15cm. W środku tynk gipsowy. Brak stropu. Jeden komin. Podłogówka na prąd. Bez tarasu, sam sobie z kostki zrobię z czasem. Okna zwykłe białe. Drzwi wew. też tanie nawet z castoramy. Tak więc do tego stanu, jeszcze dwch blachodachówka myślę że max 60 tyś wyjdzie - robocizne cenę podawałem. Drugie tyle na wykończenie aby zamieezkać spokojnie mi wystarczy - panele, płytki, malowanie itp. I na tyn etapie też mam zamiar sporo łasnymi siłami zrobić.


Przeczytałem parę postów i mam takie uwagi.Piszesz,że nie będzie stropu a więc musisz ocieplić cały dach miedzy krokwiami bo inaczej ciepełko ucieknie na zewnatrz.Dom z ytonga jest drogi bo i sam pustak z najdroższej półki chyba,że myślisz o bk.Przy 15cm styropianu nie ma sensu budować na klej bo i tak mostki termiczne można pominac.Budowałem mały domek o powierzchni 34m2 na działce (tzw wekendowy) z biura projektowego Lipińskich.Tam też nie było stropu (został zrobiony),zostało zrobione miejsce na schody na górę gdzie wyszły dwie ładne sypialenki dla gosci.Dom wykonany z pustaka,ocieplony do użytku całorocznego.Ktoś powie po co a no po to,że nie wykorzystanie powierzchni 34 m2 z wysokością ponad 3m na sypialnie lub nawet stryszek było by marnotrawstwem .Zastanawia mnie też,że zakładasz tylko jedno źródło ogrzewania i to najdroższe .Ogrzewanie ok.40m2x150W=6 kW ,2kW bojler i ok 2kW reszta to daje 10 kWh.średnio ok.8 h grzania dziennie=80kWh
Wracając jeszcze do ''twojego'' domu to czy zrobisz poddasze czy nie to i tak powierzchnia dachu pozostanie taka sama a odejdą koszty ocieplenia i ewentualnie wykończenia ścian ale można to zrobic później.To by było na tyle jak mówił prof.Jan Stanisławski
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## maly dom

Dach tak czy tak trzeba ocieplić. Gdybym wylał strop to tż trzeba by było chofiqż warstwę styro położyć. Jak widać - koszty...
Robiąc bez stropu na góre idą deski, wełna i sufit podwieszany. Jest cieplutko i tanio, poza tym poddwsze użytkowe na podłodze z desek tez można zrobić.
Co do ogrzewania to czy naprawdę takie drogie? Polemizowałbym. Poza tym w moim projekcie są dwa kominy, jednego z nich nie bedzie, drugi do kominka pozostaje.

----------


## bitter

> Zastanawia mnie też,że zakładasz tylko jedno źródło ogrzewania i to najdroższe .Ogrzewanie ok.40m2x150W=6 kW ,2kW bojler i ok 2kW reszta to daje 10 kWh.średnio ok.8 h grzania dziennie=80kWh


A skąd Ty wziąłeś 150W/m2? Przy tak małym domu to nic tylko go dobrze ocieplić i grzać prądem - niczym innym.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Przeczytałem parę postów i mam takie uwagi.Piszesz,że nie będzie stropu a więc musisz ocieplić cały dach miedzy krokwiami bo inaczej ciepełko ucieknie na zewnatrz.Dom z ytonga jest drogi bo i sam pustak z najdroższej półki chyba,że myślisz o bk.Przy 15cm styropianu nie ma sensu budować na klej bo i tak mostki termiczne można pominac.Budowałem mały domek o powierzchni 34m2 na działce (tzw wekendowy) z biura projektowego Lipińskich.Tam też nie było stropu (został zrobiony),zostało zrobione miejsce na schody na górę gdzie wyszły dwie ładne sypialenki dla gosci.Dom wykonany z pustaka,ocieplony do użytku całorocznego.Ktoś powie po co a no po to,że nie wykorzystanie powierzchni 34 m2 z wysokością ponad 3m na sypialnie lub nawet stryszek było by marnotrawstwem .Zastanawia mnie też,że zakładasz tylko jedno źródło ogrzewania i to najdroższe .Ogrzewanie ok.40m2x150W=6 kW ,2kW bojler i ok 2kW reszta to daje 10 kWh.średnio ok.8 h grzania dziennie=80kWh
> Wracając jeszcze do ''twojego'' domu to czy zrobisz poddasze czy nie to i tak powierzchnia dachu pozostanie taka sama a odejdą koszty ocieplenia i ewentualnie wykończenia ścian ale można to zrobic później.To by było na tyle jak mówił prof.Jan Stanisławski
> Pozdrawiam.


a po co ocieplac dach między krokwiami? 30 cm wełny na stropie podwieszanym wystarczy, po co komu ocieplony strych. jak ktoś chce wykorzystywać przestrzeń na strychu, to lepiej niech kupi projekt z poddaszem użytkowym, a nie parterówkę. 
Nie wiem, skąd się bierze powszechne przekonanie, że metry na poddaszu są darmowe. Kosztują, i to sporo.
Mam elektryczna podłogówkę w domu o wcale nie najlepszych parametrach, i gdybym grzała 8 godzin dziennie, to chyba bysmy sie upiekli. 4 godziny to max.
a, i jeszcze jedno - piszesz " dom z ytonga jest drogi" Ytong owszem jest droższy, co nie oznacza, że dom z ytonga jest drogi - to jest róznica. Tani dom tez może być z ytonga, jak najbardziej. Cena materiału na ściany ma niewielki wpływ na cenę całego domu. Im mniejszy dom, tym mniejsze znaczenia ma cena materiału na śiany. Wybierasz, co ci sie podoba, bo róznice to kwoty nieznaczące. To juz wiekszy wpływ na cenę domu ma wybór okien czy wykończenia podłogi.

----------


## maly dom

Wracając jeszcze do stropu to jest to idealny przykład na generowanie kosztów. No bo jeśli już wylałem strop to kiedyś mogę poddasze użytkowe zrobić. A jeśli tak to co mi zaszkodzi postawić ściankę kolankową na te 3 pustaki, po co tracić cenną powierzchnię poddasza jak koszt tak niewielki. No a jak już mam użytkowe poddasze to wiadomo, trzeba i na poddasze prąd pociągnąć. Zabudowę jakąś zrobić, położyć podłogówkę, chociaż panele, zrobić jakąś zabudowę KG, jakieś ścianki działowe postawić, drzwi. A jak już tyle wydałem to i łazienkę na górze by zrobić bo kto będzie biegał na dół za potrzebą. I w ten sposób pięknie się koszty generuje.
Niestety chcąc budować tanio trzeba być konsekwentnym i nie ulegać pokusom. Dlatego też pewnie tak podzielone zdania w tym temacie, jedni mówią że za nic się nie da, drudzy na własnym przykładzie pokazują że jednak niekoniecznie. Choćby w moje wyliczenia niektórzy powątpiewają a jednak jakbym nie liczył nie wychodzi mi inaczej. Pamiętajmy że na podłogę równie dobrze można położyć panele za 20zł za m2 jak i takie za 120zł, to samo z glazurą, terakotą itp itd. Jedni chcą mieć w stylu francuskim, drudzy włoskim, a trzeci zadowolą się jak po prostu będzie tanio i schludnie. Niektórzy na sam kominek wydadzą więcej niż inni na całą wykończeniówkę, innym koza do ogrzania wystarczy.

----------


## an-bud

Trzymaj tak dalej  :wink:

----------


## bitter

> Wracając jeszcze do stropu to jest to idealny przykład na generowanie kosztów. No bo jeśli już wylałem strop to kiedyś mogę poddasze użytkowe zrobić. A jeśli tak to co mi zaszkodzi postawić ściankę kolankową na te 3 pustaki, po co tracić cenną powierzchnię poddasza jak koszt tak niewielki. No a jak już mam użytkowe poddasze to wiadomo, trzeba i na poddasze prąd pociągnąć. Zabudowę jakąś zrobić, położyć podłogówkę, chociaż panele, zrobić jakąś zabudowę KG, jakieś ścianki działowe postawić, drzwi. A jak już tyle wydałem to i łazienkę na górze by zrobić bo kto będzie biegał na dół za potrzebą. I w ten sposób pięknie się koszty generuje.


Święte słowa! Gdybym ja był taki mądry jak pierwszy dom budowałem  :wink:

----------


## miloszenko

> Wracając jeszcze do stropu to jest to idealny przykład na generowanie kosztów. No bo jeśli już wylałem strop to kiedyś mogę poddasze użytkowe zrobić. A jeśli tak to co mi zaszkodzi postawić ściankę kolankową na te 3 pustaki, po co tracić cenną powierzchnię poddasza jak koszt tak niewielki. No a jak już mam użytkowe poddasze to wiadomo, trzeba i na poddasze prąd pociągnąć. Zabudowę jakąś zrobić, położyć podłogówkę, chociaż panele, zrobić jakąś zabudowę KG, jakieś ścianki działowe postawić, drzwi. A jak już tyle wydałem to i łazienkę na górze by zrobić bo kto będzie biegał na dół za potrzebą. I w ten sposób pięknie się koszty generuje.
> Niestety chcąc budować tanio trzeba być konsekwentnym i nie ulegać pokusom.


Zgadzam sie w 150 %  :smile: . Dokladnie to samo przerabiam przy kolejnym projekcie, jakbym do szacunkow nie podszedl to uzytkowe poddasze zabija kosztami i to bez wzgledu na to, na ile na poczatku sie je przygotuje a pozniej wykonczy do zamieszkania. Poza tym waznym kosztem jest tez izolacja, o wiele taniej wychodzi poszerzenie fundamentow z plyty fundamentowej niz zwiekszenie poddasza uzytkowego (wiem, ze wiele osob ma niewielkie dzialki) te kilka-kilkanascie metrow nie zrobi roznicy a w kosztach bedzie znaczna roznica. Wazne tez jest, iz parterowka 80-90 m2 moze sprawiac wrazenie baaardzo duzego domu, a dom z poddaszem uzytkowym nawet 100-110 m2 bedzie po prostu sprawial wrazenie, ze jest ciasny.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## m&m0123

> ... Wazne tez jest, iz parterowka 80-90 m2 moze sprawiac wrazenie baaardzo duzego domu, a dom z poddaszem uzytkowym nawet 100-110 m2 bedzie po prostu sprawial wrazenie, ze jest ciasny.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Moze i tak ale moim zdaniem jesli juz porównujemy wrażenia to dom z użytkowym poddaszem 100 - 110m2 + garaż w bryle wygląda zgrabnie a ten sam metraz z garażem w parterowce wyglada jak za przeproszeniem 'stodola'. Pozatym ja osobiscie jestem zwolennikiem oddzielenia czesci sypialnej od dziennej i z tych oto powodow parterowka w ogole do mnie przemawia. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

> Moze i tak ale moim zdaniem jesli juz porównujemy wrażenia to dom z użytkowym poddaszem 100 - 110m2 + garaż w bryle wygląda zgrabnie a ten sam metraz z garażem w parterowce wyglada jak za przeproszeniem 'stodola'. Pozatym ja osobiscie jestem zwolennikiem oddzielenia czesci sypialnej od dziennej i z tych oto powodow parterowka w ogole do mnie przemawia. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Spokojnie mozna miec parterowke, ktora oddziela te obie czesci, no chyba, ze podzial to musza byc 2 niezalezne kondygnacje (tylko nie licz na to, ze bedac na dole nie bedziesz slyszal tego co sie dzieje na gorze bez wzgledu na technologie stropu). My tu dywagujemy co przemawia do portfela, a projekt zawsze mozna zrobic tak, ze kazda wybrana wersja bedzie wygladac ladnie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dusiaka

> Moze i tak ale moim zdaniem jesli juz porównujemy wrażenia to dom z użytkowym poddaszem 100 - 110m2 + garaż w bryle wygląda zgrabnie a ten sam metraz z garażem w parterowce wyglada jak za przeproszeniem 'stodola'. Pozatym ja osobiscie jestem zwolennikiem oddzielenia czesci sypialnej od dziennej i z tych oto powodow parterowka w ogole do mnie przemawia. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


A ja właśnie wybrałam mały taki metraż w wersji parterowej i jestem zadowolona. Nie mam skosów trudniejszych do adaptacji, nie będę biegać z wypraną pościelą i odzieżą, znosić po dzieciach ich całego bałaganu do mycia/ prania, no i na starość jakby lżej bo bez schodów.A sypialnie mam w drugiej części korytarza, czyli też oddalone od części dziennej.
Stodoła? - możliwe, ale prosta konstrukcja, mam nadzieję tania w budowie, a potem w eksploatacji  :Smile: 

O gustach się nie dyskutuje, i dobrze, niech każdy robi tak jak lubi  :wink: 

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/anatol

----------


## bitter

> Pozatym ja osobiscie jestem zwolennikiem oddzielenia czesci sypialnej od dziennej i z tych oto powodow parterowka w ogole do mnie przemawia. Pozdrawiam


Ja też jestem zwolennikiem oddzielenia części sypialnej od dziennej dlatego wybrałem parterówkę  :wink:  i taki rozkład pomieszczeń jak na załączonym rzucie. Jak widzisz do sypialni (pomieszczenie nr 5) trzeba pokonać aż dwoje drzwi i korytarz. Mogłem drzwi w korytarzu przesunąć jeszcze bardziej i zamknąć całą część z pokojami oddzielnymi drzwiami. Nie wiem czy dla Ciebie to oddzielenie czy nie ale dla mnie większe niż dom piętrowy np ze schodami w salonie bo wtedy wszystko i tak słychać z salonu na piętrze w pokojach i to "oddzielenie" jest mocno symboliczne  :wink:

----------


## Kalisa

> Pozatym ja osobiscie jestem zwolennikiem oddzielenia czesci sypialnej od dziennej i z tych oto powodow parterowka w ogole do mnie przemawia. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jest wiele projektów domów parterowych, gdzie część dzienna jest mocno oddzielona od prywatnej.

----------


## Kalisa

*bitter* na jakim etapie budowy jesteś? Można gdzieś obejrzeć fotki z twojej budowy? Bardzo fajny projekt, ciekawa jestem kosztów.

----------


## bitter

> *bitter* na jakim etapie budowy jesteś? Można gdzieś obejrzeć fotki z twojej budowy? Bardzo fajny projekt, ciekawa jestem kosztów.



Zmartwię Cię ... na zerowym  :wink:  Czekam na wiosnę bo boje się że zima jednak przyjdzie i ruszam jak tylko pierwiosnki wyjdą  :wink: 
Projekt nazywa się "M95 Róże w ogrodzie" z kolekcji Muratora. Mieści się w 100m2. Trochę go przerobiłem ale szukałem takiego właśnie z wyraźnym podziałem części dziennej(wizytacyjnej) od sypialnej (prywatnej). Projektanci schrzanili niestety wizualizację bo jest tak brzydka, że nikt tego domu nie chce wybudować  :wink:  Ale ja już wiem, że wizualizacja ma się nijak do wyglądu jaki wyjdzie. Obniżyłem nadproża okien,  zamówiłem nowoczesne duże okna bez szprosów, zmieniłem blachodachówkę na grafitową dachówkę i dom będzie mam nadzieję o niebo ładniejszy. Zmiany w projekcie masz w załączonym pliku. W związku z tymi zmianami niestety nie ma szans na 200 tys (bo też nigdy nie miał się zmieścić) ale śledzę ten wątek jako inspirację do bicia się po łapach jak mi przychodzą następne pomysły do głowy  :wink:

----------


## Kalisa

*bitter* mnie się ten projekt podoba i uważam, że na niewielu metrach udało się zmieścic wszystko czego potrzebuję  :smile: 
Będziesz prowadził dziennik ? Jeśli tak to masz pierwszą fankę  :smile:

----------


## Piecia1970

Witam A ja uważam że metodą gospodarczą można za 200tyś wybudować domek spokojnie.Wymaga to dużo własnego wkładu ale można.
Mój dom który zamierzam wybudować w tej kwocie :http://www.dominanta.pl/oferta/rusalka.html
Mam 42 lata i marzenia.
Jak nie spróbuje to będę do końca życia wypominał sobie że nie spróbowałem.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Witam A ja uważam że metodą gospodarczą można za 200tyś wybudować domek spokojnie.Wymaga to dużo własnego wkładu ale można.
> Mój dom który zamierzam wybudować w tej kwocie :http://www.dominanta.pl/oferta/rusalka.html
> Mam 42 lata i marzenia.
> Jak nie spróbuje to będę do końca życia wypominał sobie że nie spróbowałem.


Pewnie ,że się da!Warunek=prawie wszystko trzeba zrobić samemu.Ja mam podobny budynek do Twojego(około135m2) tylko że w zabudowie bliźniaczej.W tej chwili mam stan surowy z dachem na gotowo ,drenażem,odwodnieniem i ociepleniem fundamentu.Wszelakie koszty jakie poniosłem na dzień dzisiejszy to 78tys. łącznie z projektem,papierkologią,geodetą,przygotowaniem działki(wycinka drzew,zrobienie wjazdu,zbużenie budynku murowanego 3m x 6m,zakup garażu blaszaka itp.).Jedynie zatrudniłem ekipę murarzy do samych ścian nośnych za około 6tys. i ekipę do stropu z balkonem za 4tys.(wliczone w tych 78tys.).
Po za tym wszystko robiłem sam oczywiście z przynajmniej jednym pomocnikiem.Myślę,że kwota 120tys. wystarczy mi na wykończenie choc raczej skromne.Planuje tylko zatrudnić ekipę tynkarzy z agregatem,do wylwek to samo a reszta wszystko samemu (oczywiście do przyłączenia mediów też firme wezne).
Wiem ,że oczywiście zagospodarowanie ogrodu i kostka brukowa to już inny temat ale mi się nie śpieszy (po wybudowaniu domu tez trza cos koło domu robić bo człowiek by się zanudził).

----------


## miloszenko

Wodowlaniec, masz moze jakis kosztorys jak to wygladalo po kolei ?? CHetnie bym podpatrzyl bo niedlugo zabieram sie za domek ok. 70 m2, kazdy excelek moze dopomoc  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Wodowlaniec, masz moze jakis kosztorys jak to wygladalo po kolei ?? CHetnie bym podpatrzyl bo niedlugo zabieram sie za domek ok. 70 m2, kazdy excelek moze dopomoc 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


 Mam wszystko pisane w zeszycie i trochę pomieszane ale nic więcej ,nic mniej .Ogólnie to takie najważniejsze punkty mogę spokojnie zsumować.Idę po zeszyt.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Mam wszystko pisane w zeszycie i trochę pomieszane ale nic więcej ,nic mniej .Ogólnie to takie najważniejsze punkty mogę spokojnie zsumować.Idę po zeszyt.


1.Przygotowanie działki(wycinka drzew,zburzenie altany murowanej,melioracyjne roboty,
przygotowanie wjazdu ,garaż blaszak itp.)                                                                                  5700
2.Projekt z pozwoleniem (6tys. ale to bliźniak więc połowa)                                                          3000
3.Kierbud(1 rata) ,geodeta                                                                                                         1050
4.Pustaki na wszystkie ściany nośne  Owczary 25cm P+W                                                             8500
5.Fundament:ławy,zbrojenia,beton ,ściany z bloczków zalewowych,na tym wieniec zbrojony+
bardzo ,bardzo dużo pracy z pomocnikiem                                                                                  14400
6.Drenaż,ocieplenie ,izolacja folią kubełkową,kamyk,bednarka pod odgrom ,pomocnik                      2450
7.Robocizna murarzy przy ścianach parteru + piasek,cement i inne mat.                                          5900
8.Strop,balkon robota + mat                                                                                                      12850
9.Komin spalinowy Twister + pustaki wentyl. Kupione na promocji!!!                                               1900
10.Murowanie ściannośnych poddasza+wieniec nadproża robota + beton,piasek,cement i inne          4200
11.Tutaj zsumować muszę bo mam za bardzo rozdrobnione:
   Więźba,łaty,kontrłaty,folia wstępnego krycia ,nadbitka,murowanie komina(robocizna),okna 
dachowe,właz,wykończenie komina,materiały dodatkowe,dachówka betonowa,akcesoria dachówki
bardzo,bardzo duzo własnej pracy+pomocnicy                                                                            18300
                                                                                                                                    ---------------------
                                                                                                                             razem:     78250PLN      
Musiałem się pomęczyć zeby to rozszyfrować (strasznie nabazgrane ma w tym zeszycie).

----------


## EZS

Wódowlaniec, okien nie masz? czyli razem bedzie 90-95?
No tak, ja za dość podobny prosty projekt wyszłam na 120 tyś przy ssz. I bardzo bardzo sprawdziła mi się zasada - *stan surowy zamkniety to 1/3 kosztów*. Podobnie jak ty brałam tynkarzy i wylewki z agregatu, prąd prawie sami, wod-kan firma, gaz -firma. Kafelkarz do 30 m2 podłogi i 3 m2 ściany, reszta sami! mój dom za calość kosztował ok 350 tyś. ok, bo sama nie wiem, czy z kostką czy bez, nie pamiętam. Ale bez mebli. 
tak więc u ciebie od 280 w górę...

----------


## bitter

> *bitter* mnie się ten projekt podoba i uważam, że na niewielu metrach udało się zmieścic wszystko czego potrzebuję 
> Będziesz prowadził dziennik ? Jeśli tak to masz pierwszą fankę


Będę będę na 100%. Jest też wątek budujących ale niestety jedyny, który już buduje nie ma czasu pisać ;-(

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...39#post5108639

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Wódowlaniec, okien nie masz? czyli razem bedzie 90-95?
> No tak, ja za dość podobny prosty projekt wyszłam na 120 tyś przy ssz. I bardzo bardzo sprawdziła mi się zasada - *stan surowy zamkniety to 1/3 kosztów*. Podobnie jak ty brałam tynkarzy i wylewki z agregatu, prąd prawie sami, wod-kan firma, gaz -firma. Kafelkarz do 30 m2 podłogi i 3 m2 ściany, reszta sami! mój dom za calość kosztował ok 350 tyś. ok, bo sama nie wiem, czy z kostką czy bez, nie pamiętam. Ale bez mebli. 
> tak więc u ciebie od 280 w górę...


 Kilka postów wyżej napisałem SKROMNE wykończenie bez kostki,także te 280 to przynajniej z 60 za dużo.Okna mam wycenione na 8tys. dąb złoty zew. ze szprosami, profil Weka a Ty już chcesz przepłacać 12-17tys.

----------


## DEZET

> Moze i tak ale moim zdaniem jesli juz porównujemy wrażenia to dom z użytkowym poddaszem 100 - 110m2 + garaż w bryle wygląda zgrabnie a ten sam metraz z garażem w parterowce wyglada jak za przeproszeniem 'stodola'. Pozatym ja osobiscie jestem zwolennikiem oddzielenia czesci sypialnej od dziennej i z tych oto powodow parterowka w ogole do mnie przemawia. 
> Pozdrawiam


Niektórym podoba się stodołowaty kształt domu. Mój też można uznać za stodołę (z obniżoną częścią nad garażem),ale te prawie 17m szerokości swoje robi. Zmuszony byłem podnieść dach (WZ) i grzechem byłoby nie wykorzystać okazji zrobienia poddasza. Koszt dodatkowy- wiązary -wyszedł więcej niż tradycyjną więźbą. Uzyskałem dodatkowe ok80m2 za 10tys., czyli m2 kosztował 125zł. Czy to dużo? Wiadomo wykończenie zaboli, ale na razie o tym nie myślę. I nie widzę problemów z rozdzieleniem stref dziennej i nocnej w parterówkach.

*kid* - pisze, że nie warto murować na klej, bo "mostki termiczne można pominąć". Dla mnie to bzdura. Kto chciałby mieć mostek termiczny w ścianie co 20cm? Klej łatwo rozrobić w wiaderku, zaprawa to- cement, piach, betoniarka- może taniej, ale czy warto się narabiać?
Nie zrozumiałeś też "braku stropu" - taki skrót myślowy, a Ty myślisz, że sufit na wysokości krokwi. Wytłumaczył to mały dom i Zielony ogród, więc nie będę powtarzał.

*mały dom*- brawa za post #3070

Domek bittera bardzo fajny, a wizualka faktycznie skopana.




> Witam A ja uważam że metodą gospodarczą można  za 200tyś wybudować domek spokojnie.Wymaga to dużo własnego wkładu ale  można.
> Mój dom który zamierzam wybudować w tej kwocie  :http://www.dominanta.pl/oferta/rusalka.html
> Mam 42 lata i  marzenia.
> Jak nie spróbuje to będę do końca życia wypominał sobie że  nie spróbowałem.


"Domek dla samochodu" -tak bym go określił- 1/3 parteru to garaż. Nie każdemu taki układ odpowiada.
Kominów też nie żałowali- nie wiadomo po co. Może 200tys wystarczy na budowę, ale jak pisze Wódowlaniec i nie tylko on- trzeba dużo pracy własnej.

*EZS*- powiem krótko -zaszalałaś :wink:

----------


## ewemal

Wykonując wszystko samemu można zaoszczędzić może nie połowę, ale 30% na pewno, kosztów. Wykonawcy naprawdę się cenią. Przykładowo - za położenie drutów kuzynowi dwóch gości (dorabiają do emerytury, nie wystawiają faktur itp) wzięło 5 tysięcy złotych (budynek większy trochę od mojego). U mnie drut kosztował 6090, wylewanie 3940, więc całość wyszła 10030zł. Gdybym wzięła ludzi do układania drutu już byłoby około 5 tysięcy więcej. 

My budujemy systemem gospodarczym i wychodzi całkiem tanio. Bez kredytów, z dochodami nieco wyższymi od waszych. Rzeczywiście - żadnych wakacji, nowego auta, czy drogich ciuchów, ale da się. Trzymam kciuki!

----------


## miloszenko

> Wykonując wszystko samemu można zaoszczędzić może nie połowę, ale 30% na pewno, kosztów. Wykonawcy naprawdę się cenią. Przykładowo - za położenie drutów kuzynowi dwóch gości (dorabiają do emerytury, nie wystawiają faktur itp) wzięło 5 tysięcy złotych (budynek większy trochę od mojego). U mnie drut kosztował 6090, wylewanie 3940, więc całość wyszła 10030zł. Gdybym wzięła ludzi do układania drutu już byłoby około 5 tysięcy więcej.


Bardziej blizej polowy, sa roboty na budowie gdzie koszt robocizny to znacznie ponad polowa, za to te 30% mozna przyjac i 20% z reszty robocizny wlozyc w wygodniejsza/szybsza technologie co by nam sie nie dluzylo wszystko na budowie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

> *kid* - pisze, że nie warto murować na klej, bo "mostki termiczne można pominąć". Dla mnie to bzdura. Kto chciałby mieć mostek termiczny w ścianie co 20cm?


Buduję sobie z silikatu (czy nawet ytonga). Kładę na to 18-20cm styropianu.
Jaka jest różnica, czy ściana będzie murowana na zaprawie, czy na kleju ? Jakie mostki termiczne "co 20cm" powstaną ?

----------


## bitter

> Buduję sobie z silikatu (czy nawet ytonga). Kładę na to 18-20cm styropianu.
> Jaka jest różnica, czy ściana będzie murowana na zaprawie, czy na kleju ? Jakie mostki termiczne "co 20cm" powstaną ?


Żadne  :wink:  ale ja wchodzę w klej bo jakoś wydaje mi się że mocniejsza ściana i równiej a chcę kleić styropian na piankę więc równość ścian jest istotna

----------


## motylek0503

chciałabym wiedzieć jakie są rodzaje fundamentów w miare tanie i łatwe jakie materiały będą mi potrzebne

----------


## DEZET

> Buduję sobie z silikatu (czy nawet ytonga). Kładę na to 18-20cm styropianu.
> Jaka jest różnica, czy ściana będzie murowana na zaprawie, czy na kleju ? Jakie mostki termiczne "co 20cm" powstaną ?


Ciekawe jak na to zareagowaliby Ci co budują dom energooszczędny(chyba wszyscy) lub pasywny. Naprawdę nie ma "żadnej różnicy", czym murowane ściany- czy zaprawa, czy klej? Wnioskując zaprawy klejowe to kolejny "chłyt matetingowy", bo poza równiejszym ułożeniem suporeksu nie ma innych plusów?! 
Odnoszę wrażenie, że nie wiesz o czym piszesz. Po co zaprawy ciepłochronne, skoro 30cm styropianu załatwia Twoim zdaniem wszystko? Są tu wątki, gdzie ludzie eliminują mostki termiczne w takich zdawałoby się dziwnych miejscach, jak słup podpierający taras. Masochiści termoociepleń? Radzę zajrzeć do DB: R&K, jasiek71, Piczman - na pewno dużo praktycznej wiedzy.

----------


## bitter

Dezet coś Ci się pokręciło. Zaprawy ciepłochronne są dla ścian jednowarstwowych. Stosunek "ciepłochronności" tej zaprawy do "ciepłochronności" styropianu jest tak nieporównywalny, że ciepłochronność tej zaprawy jest pomijalna. Już kiedyś ktoś powiedział mądre zdanie. Mur jest od utrzymywania domu, wełna i styropian od ocieplenia a wentylacja od "oddychania". To prawda że zaprawa ciepłochronna coś tam daje.

----------


## DEZET

Cytat z DB *R&K*: 



> może zacytuje odpowiedz aslot'a liczącego mi OZC
> 
> W  przypadku tak dobrej izolacji termicznej 30 cm i 0,031 oraz stosowaniu  silikatów o wsp 0,8  typ zaprawy która ma podobną lambdę (ok 1) ,  grubość i rodzaj zaprawy nie ma żadnego znaczenia, róznice mogą wystąpić  na poziomie promili.
> 
> Sytuacja zmienia sie gdy maleje grobość  izolacji i stosujemy np bk o małej lamdzie lub silikaty o lambdzie 0,4,  wtedy warto murować na cienkiej wartstwie
> kleju. Róznice też nie bedą  duże ale kazdy przypadek trzeba przeliczać indywidualnie.
> Najwazniejsze  w tych ścianach jest aby montaż styropianu był jak najbardziej  dokładny, gdyz wtedy unikamy mostków termicznych

----------


## Piecia1970

Wódowlaniec.Jak myślisz taki za 150tyś sam postawie(jedyna robota to elektryka i gaz tu muszę wziąć firmę)
http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...121_opisogolny

----------


## Piecia1970

*Wódowlaniec*Oczywiście materiały najtańsze.

----------


## fotohobby

*DEZET* No i dobrze przytoczyłeś. Dla sytuacji Ytong 24 + 15cm styropianu różnica w U będzie jak 0,17 do 0,18.
To jest różnica obliczeniowa.
Lepiej zadbasz o mostki, jak dopilnujesz ułożenia styropianu, bo to znacznie wazniejsze dla ostatecznego rezultatu, niż wybór zaprawa-klej.
Poza tym, zawsze może się okazać, że za oszczędność na kleju kupisz styropian o nieco większym oporze, albo w warstwie grubszej o 1cm i współczynnik będzie w sumie lepszy...

----------


## EZS

> Kilka postów wyżej napisałem SKROMNE wykończenie bez kostki,także te 280 to przynajniej z 60 za dużo.Okna mam wycenione na 8tys. dąb złoty zew. ze szprosami, profil Weka a Ty już chcesz przepłacać 12-17tys.


czy myślisz, że ja mam nieskromne wykończenie?
Nawet tynku nie mam, tylko klej pomalowany farbą. No, za ocieplenie płaciłam i za położenie wełny. 
to z mojego dziennika 
"Cały domek kosztował *320* tyś. W tym:

Przyłącza - prąd 8 tyś, 
- CO/CW bez kaloryferów i pieca 27 000. 
- gaz 7 600
Razem przyłacza *42 600*  :ohmy:  
Stan surowy ocieplony, zadaszony, zaoknowany, z wylewkami i tynkami (u nas działo sie to tak szybko, że nie rozdzielę) *121 000*. Sam dach 30 500. 
Czyli około 150 tyś wykończenie - co tyle do licha kosztowało  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  i to bez mebli, bo te mam w większości stare. No, z uporządkowaniem działki, ale tez bez przesady, nie musiałam robić ani ogrodzenia, ani podjazdów, raptem dwie ścieżki. Nie wiem, gdzie to weszło, ale weszło."

Te 150 tyś obejmowało kuchnię za 8 tyś (już ze sprzętem ale nie całym, część kupowałam później), położenie trochę płytek, zakup parkietu na dół (sami kładliśmy), wszystkie pstryczki, kable, piec gazowy, panele na górę, zabudowę poddasza (mam panele nie gk- taniej), farby, odrobina mebli do pokoju córki, kabina (tu zaszalałam za 4 tyś) wanna za to tania, koza za 5 tyś i inne duperele. Jak pisałam, sama nie wiem, gdzie to poszło ale poszło i wyraźnie iść musiało nawet przy standardzie tzw marketowym. Po prostu pewna powierzchnia wymusza wydatki i wcale nie o zaszalenie chodzi. 
Tak, jak pisali poprzednicy - z każdym metrem wykończenia koszty rosną. Ściany to małe piwo, schody są dalej. A właśnie, schody też kosztują, choć moje były robione chałupniczo.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

Ciężka sprawa bęzie za 150tys. ale spróbować można.Ja bym na Twoim miejscu napewno ciął koszty maksymalnie i kazdą złotówke dziesięć razy oglądał zanim wydam.Spróbował bym bez garażu (tylko fundament bym zrobił) a resztę na końcu .Koszty można ciąć róznie np.: białe okna,drzwi zew. z blachy,wew. z marketu,panele po 20zł za m2, płytki po35zł za m2,dachówka betonowa najtańsza,można nie wszystko kończyc (jam mam w planie górną łazienkę i przynajmniej jeden pokój wykończyć później,elewacje zrobic w kleju a tynk akrylowy ze dwa lata później).W ten sposób można cieszyc się swoją chatką a nie męczyć w bloku.Reszte się skończy później ,przeciesz "całe życie" przed nami.PRÓBOWAĆ WARTO!

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> czy myślisz, że ja mam nieskromne wykończenie?
> Nawet tynku nie mam, tylko klej pomalowany farbą. No, za ocieplenie płaciłam i za położenie wełny. 
> to z mojego dziennika 
> "Cały domek kosztował *320* tyś. W tym:
> 
> Przyłącza - prąd 8 tyś, 
> - CO/CW bez kaloryferów i pieca 27 000. 
> - gaz 7 600
> Razem przyłacza *42 600*  
> ...


Strasznie drogie te przyłącza.Ja mam gaz na działce ,prąd, wodę.Wycena podłączenia do budynku :tongue: rąd 2tys. ,gaz 1,5tys , woda ze 2 tys. + projekty.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

CO CW bez kaloryferów i pieca 27000? Mogę wiedzieć co jest w tej kwocie ? Rozumiem że robocizna Twoja.

----------


## DEZET

> Wódowlaniec.Jak myślisz taki za 150tyś sam postawie(jedyna robota to elektryka i gaz tu muszę wziąć firmę)
> http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...121_opisogolny


Jakieś dziwne projekty podrzucasz. Ten moim zdaniem też nie lepszy od Rusałki- wysokość 7,8m  :sad:   Czy masz tak małą działkę, że tylko takie "słupki" wejdą? Może zamiast bawić się w taki z poddaszem lepiej i taniej wyjdzie mała parterówka ok 80m2.
Jeśli jednak chcesz taki i musisz ciąć koszty, to zamiast dachówki- blachodachówka (to też cieńsze krokwie pod lżejsze pokrycie), usunięcie balkonów, usunięcie kominka i nie budowanie komina do niego.

----------


## maly dom

Piecia a po co Ci gaz? Jak chcesz ciąć koszty to ja bym z gazu zrezygnował. Odejdzie koszt przyłącza, koszt pieca a to wszystko do czego chcesz gaz wykorzystać (bo rozumiem że do ogrzewania) załatwisz prądem - opłaty za zużycie podobnie wyjdą. Zanim zaczniesz się zabierać za planowanie usiądź z kartką i ołówkiem i pomyśl czego możesz się pozbyć a co Ci jest niezbędne.

Ja wymyśliłem jeszcze jeden patent na obcięcie kosztów w swoim projekcie. Mianowicie sufit - zamiast robić podwieszany z KG pomyślałem że można by zostawić odeskowany z odkrytymi belkami stropowymi. Więcej wyjdzie na deski bo muszą być jednostronnie heblowane, belki stropowe to samo, dodatkowo trzeba będzie choćby zabejcować. Na górę jako ocieplenie stropu poszedłby styropian i na to płyty OSB coby można było choćby nogę na poddaszu postawić. Poddasze będzie służyło jako składzik rzeczy sezonowo zbędnych i tutaj nie ma innej opcji bo przy tak małym budynku trzeba tą przestrzeń wykorzystać.
Zaoszczędzę za to na suficie podwieszanym, gładzi na nim i malowaniu. Myślę że to zdecydowanie taniej wyjdzie.

----------


## miloszenko

Lepiej dobrze przelicz, bo cos mi sie wydaje, ze sucha zabudowa nie wyjdzie wiecej jak deski (pomijam robocizne i czasochlonnosc obu rozwiazan).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

* Dom do ok.200 tyś. jest sens marzyć?*



...a ktoś brał pod uwagę to co my zbudowaliśmy? CEDRYK?
wbrew pozorom jest to tani dom w budowie... instalacje proste jak cep... jedna lukarna...
długo szukałem projektu tak prostego... a zarazem dużego powierzchniowo...
może nie jest specjalnie urodziwy... ale...

ale...
dom ma jakieś 160m2 po podłogach...
..trochę pracy własnej ( może nie tyle co u nas ) ... ale myslę że systemem "zleconym" częściowo da sie go machnąć za 2 stówy ... no może z małym okładem...


nie żebym jakos namawiał...

----------


## maly dom

NetBet, Twój dziennik przeczytałem jako jeden z pierwszych, jednym duszkiem. I powiem Ci że chyba najlepszy ze wszystkich jakie do tej pory przeczytałem (a wertuję ich sporo). Jestem przekonany że gdybyś go wydał Cedryk zwróciłby Ci się kilkukrotnie.
Sam Cedryk wcale brzydki nie jest ale jak dla mnie za duży. Zresztą, projekt przeze mnie wybrany nawet do Cedryka podobny.
Poza tym ja osobiście bym się nie pisał na samodzielną budowę w takim zakresie jak Ty dlatego też szukam oszczędności na innym polu.
A co do sensu tytuły tematu - ja jestem przekonany że jak najbardziej się da, nawet z zakupem działki i całą papierologią.

P.S. Byłem w zeszłym tygodniu w Rąbieniu, szkoda że nie znam dokładnie Twojej lokalizacji bo bym zajrzał z wizytą. Ale może kiedyś, w końcu to moje dość bliskie okolice  :wink:

----------


## EZS

> CO CW bez kaloryferów i pieca 27000? Mogę wiedzieć co jest w tej kwocie ? Rozumiem że robocizna Twoja.


Nie robocizna właśnie
Pisałeś, że też do przyłaczy chcesz brać firmy  :wink: 

W tej mojej kwocie jest prąd - wykop koparką, koszt kabla do domu i kabli w domu, z robicizny płacilismy za podłączenie do skrzynki (prąd na działce był), rozdzielnię i jej podłaczenie i częściowo za puszki, ale to z pośpiechu, samemu za wolno szło; gaz - całość fachowiec czyli wykop na działce, skrzynka w płocie, przyłącze w domu; woda- wykop sami ale wszystko w domu firma i kanaliza całość firma - rura była w ulicy, trzeba było się wciąć, poprowadzić do domu (2 studzienki) i całość w domu. W tym też 1000 zł za kotłownię i podpięcie pieca. 
Mniej wyjść nie chciało, gazu samemu nie da rady, kanalizy nie chcieliśmy sami, żeby czegoś nie schrzanić. 16000 zapłaciłam za samo doprowadzenie kanalizy do domu, ale u nas pod górkę i daleko (25 m), nie było im łatwo zrobić.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Nie robocizna właśnie
> Pisałeś, że też do przyłaczy chcesz brać firmy 
> 
> W tej mojej kwocie jest prąd - wykop koparką, koszt kabla do domu i kabli w domu, z robicizny płacilismy za podłączenie do skrzynki (prąd na działce był), rozdzielnię i jej podłaczenie i częściowo za puszki, ale to z pośpiechu, samemu za wolno szło; gaz - całość fachowiec czyli wykop na działce, skrzynka w płocie, przyłącze w domu; woda- wykop sami ale wszystko w domu firma i kanaliza całość firma - rura była w ulicy, trzeba było się wciąć, poprowadzić do domu (2 studzienki) i całość w domu. W tym też 1000 zł za kotłownię i podpięcie pieca. 
> Mniej wyjść nie chciało, gazu samemu nie da rady, kanalizy nie chcieliśmy sami, żeby czegoś nie schrzanić. 16000 zapłaciłam za samo doprowadzenie kanalizy do domu, ale u nas pod górkę i daleko (25 m), nie było im łatwo zrobić.


 U mnie prąd pójdzie napowietrznie za około 1800 x 2 (budynek bliźniak) .Do podłączenia tablicy biorę znajomego elektryka,cały środek w prądzie robię sam. 
Kanalizy na razie u nas w planach , tak więc szambo trza będzie zrobić. W środku CO WOD-KAN sam robię na plastikach ,podłogówka tylko w łazienkach.
Podłączenie gazu mam wycenione w gazowni na 2000 (gaz mam 4 m od domu) ze skrzynką na ścianie .W środku sam się zajmę gazem.
Najgorzej z wodą  bo ze 20m kopania koparką.Resztę sam zrobię.
Z uwagi na to że jest to bliźniak to wszelkie zewnętrzne koszta przyłączowe dzielę na pół z bratem.
Myślę,że ogólnie drogo nas to nie wyjdzie.

----------


## bitter

Prąd napowietrznie w 21 wieku??? Nigdy bym się nie zdecydował na takie rozwiązanie. A co do szamba jako były, obecny i niedoszły (nigdy więcej) użytkownik szamba powiem Ci, że nie radzę. Koszt wywozu szamba jest tak duży, że wybudowanie oczyszczalni zwraca się pewnie po maks 3 latach. Nie studiowałem tych kwestii związanych z oczyszczalniami ale jeżeli tam trzeba tylko raz na rok coś wywozić to szambo never!

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Prąd napowietrznie w 21 wieku??? Nigdy bym się nie zdecydował na takie rozwiązanie. A co do szamba jako były, obecny i niedoszły (nigdy więcej) użytkownik szamba powiem Ci, że nie radzę. Koszt wywozu szamba jest tak duży, że wybudowanie oczyszczalni zwraca się pewnie po maks 3 latach. Nie studiowałem tych kwestii związanych z oczyszczalniami ale jeżeli tam trzeba tylko raz na rok coś wywozić to szambo never!


Szambo wybieram dlatego ,że w 2014r ponoc u nas na ulicy ma być kanalizacja.Prąd napowietrznie od zawsze miałem pierw do altany, teraz do budynku gospodarczego i w ogóle mnie to nie przeszkadza,a tak w ogóle to słup mam na działce przy wjeździe więc sprawa jest prosta i tania.

----------


## EZS

ja też mam słup przy wjeżdzie i prąd altankowy miałam, ale musiałam zmienić na budowlany. Poza tym u nas nie dają pozwoleń na prąd napowietrznie. 
A co do twoich dalszych wyliczeń - cóż, pogadamy jak zrobisz. Trochę zależy od lokalizacji. 
Acha, z gazem raczej sam nie próbuj. I tak musi ktoś przyjść i przyklepać, za robociznę zapłacisz niewiele więcej. Prąd nawet jak sam zrobisz, to pieczątka też kosztuje. To podobnie, jak u nas, też większość prądu sami, ale bez uprawnień nie wsyztsko się da.

----------


## maly dom

EZS przeczytałem Twój dziennik i szczerze współczuję problemów z papierkami, aż się wierzyć nie chce, duże miasto, 21wiek i takie cuda.
Koszt przyłączy też masz duży, nie ma co ukrywać. Ale odliczając gaz, podłączenie pieca, kanalizację wyjdzie jednak sporo mniej. Myślę że 15-20tyś to maksymalna kwota jaką trzeba będzie wydać na wszelkie papierki i przyłącza licząc wodę, prąd, projekt, adaptacja, geodeta itp.
A co do samego budowania: znalazłem projekt zbliżony do mojego, budowany w konstrukcji szkieletowej. W stanie deweloperskim 125tys netto - 1750zł/m2 powierzchni użytkowej. Do tego fundament po 290zł/m2 zabudowy a więc 75m2*290zł=21750zl. Tak więc jeśli się ktoś uprze to na bank za 200tys wybuduje, umebluje i się wprowadzi. Wszytko tylko zależy od wymagań inwestora.

----------


## Nefer

> Podłączenie gazu mam wycenione w gazowni na 2000 (gaz mam 4 m od domu) ze skrzynką na ścianie .W środku sam się zajmę gazem..


 Rozumiem, że masz uprawnienia  :smile:  :smile:  I będziesz również kierownikiem budowy (bo na instalację wewnętrzną musisz mieć PnB)i zrobisz sam odbiór geodezyjny, protokół szczelności i odbiór kominiarski (to już 4 rodzaje uprawnień ?)- bo to wszystko potrzebujesz do odbioru instalacji gazowej.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Rozumiem, że masz uprawnienia  I będziesz również kierownikiem budowy (bo na instalację wewnętrzną musisz mieć PnB)i zrobisz sam odbiór geodezyjny, protokół szczelności i odbiór kominiarski (to już 4 rodzaje uprawnień ?)- bo to wszystko potrzebujesz do odbioru instalacji gazowej.


Projekt zrobi mi gazownia.Kopanie ,położenie rury,montaż licznika i zaworu też gazownia .Od licznika do pieca CO i pieca w kuchni to kilka metrów ,które sam sobie zrobie (nie pierwszy raz ) a papierek podbije mi znajomy gość z uprawnieniami.Jeśli chodzi o elektrykę to mój znajomy elektryk (sąsiad ) załatwi wszystkie odbiory i podepnie tablicę za niewielką opłatą.Jeśli chodzi o kominiarza to na końcu odbiór robi za bodajze 400zł(mogę nawet załatwić takiego co bez oglądania odbiór zrobi).

----------


## DEZET

Linia napowietrzna? Jak możesz tak bezcześcić widoki? U mnie sąsiedzi mają napowietrznie telefony. Słup telefoniczny jest jakieś 1,5m od mojego ogrodzenia, jakieś 10m od domu i nawet nie myślę, że  mieliby mi puścić kabel napowietrznie. Wolę kupić te 20m przewodu doziemnego niż patrzeć na dyndające kable.
Prąd mam w ziemi-  koszt kabla miedzianego YKY-ŻO 5X10 (40mb) - 565zł (14,13zł/mb). Przewody samonośne te ,które znalazłem są aluminiowe !! Ciut tańsze, ale to groszowa sprawa.

----------


## Nefer

Od licznika do domu i w domu - potrzebujesz PnB - kierownik budowy też podpisze i geodeta też podpisze. Za darmo  :smile:  I wszystko sam zrobisz  :smile:  :smile: 
Za takiego co nie zajrzy to w W-wie się płaci 200- poszukaj tańszego  :smile:  Mam nadzieję ,że nikt z tego powodu nie zginie ..

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Od licznika do domu i w domu - potrzebujesz PnB - kierownik budowy też podpisze i geodeta też podpisze. Za darmo  I wszystko sam zrobisz 
> Za takiego co nie zajrzy to w W-wie się płaci 200- poszukaj tańszego  Mam nadzieję ,że nikt z tego powodu nie zginie ..


 Z tego co się orientuje to   w Bielsku robi sie projekt na instalacje wewn. gazową za około 600zł i jeszcze trzeba próbe szczelności i chyba odbiór kominiarski.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Z tego co się orientuje to   w Bielsku robi sie projekt na instalacje wewn. gazową za około 600zł i jeszcze trzeba próbe szczelności i chyba odbiór kominiarski.


Geodeta w razie czego tez podpisze .Ostatnio ocieplałem budynek jego synowi i po odpowiednim rabacie zrobił mi podział działki za free.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Moim zdaniem nie da się postawić domu za 200.000 PLN. Mówimy o domu a nie tam jakiejś pałatce ok 120 m2. O takiej powierzchniu to się kalkuluje mieszkanie kupić. Dlatego z uwagi na fakt iż w tej cenie albo podobnej nie da się postawić domu  a tym bardziej go wykończyć administrator forum winien zamknąć wątek, jako kompletnie nie przydatny.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Moim zdaniem nie da się postawić domu za 200.000 PLN. Mówimy o domu a nie tam jakiejś pałatce ok 120 m2. O takiej powierzchniu to się kalkuluje mieszkanie kupić. Dlatego z uwagi na fakt iż w tej cenie albo podobnej nie da się postawić domu  a tym bardziej go wykończyć administrator forum winien zamknąć wątek, jako kompletnie nie przydatny.


 Sorry! Mógł byś podać definicję co to jest dom.Budynek o powirzchni od 200m2 w zwyż?Moim zdaniem za 200 tys. w życiu nie kupisz mieszkania 120m2.Gdzie sa takie ceny?Moim zdaniem lepiej mieć domek 70m2 niż 120m2 mieszkanie.

----------


## jasiek71

> Moim zdaniem nie da się postawić domu za 200.000 PLN. Mówimy o domu a nie tam jakiejś pałatce ok 120 m2. O takiej powierzchniu to się kalkuluje mieszkanie kupić. Dlatego z uwagi na fakt iż w tej cenie albo podobnej nie da się postawić domu  a tym bardziej go wykończyć administrator forum winien zamknąć wątek, jako kompletnie nie przydatny.


jak będziesz budował dla siebie a nie dla ludzi to 100m2 spokojnie wystawisz...
120m2 mieszkanie za jaką kasę i w jakim stanie ??
i jakie będą opłaty miesięczne ?

----------


## Nefer

> Geodeta w razie czego tez podpisze .Ostatnio ocieplałem budynek jego synowi i po odpowiednim rabacie zrobił mi podział działki za free.


Dobra, jeszcze raz : 
- pozwolenie na budowę (projekt wew.)
- kierownik budowy 
- odbiór i próba szczelności
- odbiór geodezyjny (z mapą i pomiarami)
- odbiór kominiarski

Tego się nie da zrobić samemu, bo to kilka osób z różnymi uprawnieniami.

----------


## Nefer

> Moim zdaniem nie da się postawić domu za 200.000 PLN. Mówimy o domu a nie tam jakiejś pałatce ok 120 m2. O takiej powierzchniu to się kalkuluje mieszkanie kupić. Dlatego z uwagi na fakt iż w tej cenie albo podobnej nie da się postawić domu  a tym bardziej go wykończyć administrator forum winien zamknąć wątek, jako kompletnie nie przydatny.


łolaboga - mieszkanie 120 mkw za 200k ?????????? To chyba w Suwałkach  :smile:  :smile:  Zastanów się co piszesz. Oczywiście, że się da zbudować dom za 200k - przy pewnych warunkach.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Dobra, jeszcze raz : 
> - pozwolenie na budowę (projekt wew.)
> - kierownik budowy 
> - odbiór i próba szczelności
> - odbiór geodezyjny (z mapą i pomiarami)
> - odbiór kominiarski
> 
> Tego się nie da zrobić samemu, bo to kilka osób z różnymi uprawnieniami.


 Ja rozumiem ,że są to koszta ,które trzeba zapłacic ale kwota ta nie idze w grube tysiące.Nie będę się licytował co za ile bo to czas pokaże(daj boże jak najmniej).
Chodzi mi przede wszyskim o to ,że w moim przypadku jest sens marzyć o domu za 200tys. i nikt mnie do tego nie zniechęci!

----------


## maly dom

> Moim zdaniem nie da się postawić domu za 200.000 PLN. Mówimy o domu a nie tam jakiejś pałatce ok 120 m2. O takiej powierzchniu to się kalkuluje mieszkanie kupić. Dlatego z uwagi na fakt iż w tej cenie albo podobnej nie da się postawić domu  a tym bardziej go wykończyć administrator forum winien zamknąć wątek, jako kompletnie nie przydatny.


Hmm, jeśli dla Ciebie 120m2 to pałatka to nie wiem po co wogóle zaglądasz do tego tematu? Jak spojrzysz na ilość postów i rzetelnie ten temat przeczytasz okaże się jednak że dla wielu to dom który spełnia ich wymagania. A dla mnie na przykład połowa tej wielkości będzie satysfakcjonująca. I wolę mieszkać w takiej połowie pałatki niż w dwa razy większym mieszkaniu.
Fajnie że Ci się w życiu szczęści i stać Cię na dużo więcej niż zwykłego Kowalskiego ale takim postem pokazujesz jedynie swój snobizm i oderwanie od rzeczywistości. Nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby się okazało że jesteś politykiem.
Mimo wszystko pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Hmm, jeśli dla Ciebie 120m2 to pałatka to nie wiem po co wogóle zaglądasz do tego tematu? Jak spojrzysz na ilość postów i rzetelnie ten temat przeczytasz okaże się jednak że dla wielu to dom który spełnia ich wymagania. A dla mnie na przykład połowa tej wielkości będzie satysfakcjonująca. I wolę mieszkać w takiej połowie pałatki niż w dwa razy większym mieszkaniu.
> Fajnie że Ci się w życiu szczęści i stać Cię na dużo więcej niż zwykłego Kowalskiego ale takim postem pokazujesz jedynie swój snobizm i oderwanie od rzeczywistości. Nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby się okazało że jesteś politykiem.
> Mimo wszystko pozdrawiam.


 Pewnie auta poniżej 200tys. też nie da się kupić(musi być minimum Q7 albo X5 bo inne to "motopałatki".

----------


## pesce

Ta politykiem  :wink:  raczej gawędziarzem  :wink:  

Gdyby zszedł z wysokości swej d... i przeczytał wątek to by się dowiedział że jest tu całkiem spore grono osób które nie tylko marzyły o takim  domu ale i go wybudowały.

----------


## Nefer

> i nikt mnie do tego nie zniechęci!


A ja Ci kibicuję !!!  :smile:  Tylko nie pisz, że zrobisz to sam, bo nie zrobisz - zapłacisz za to , bo inaczej się nie da  :smile:  Tylko tyle - uwzględnij w budżecie  :smile: 

I dziennik poproszę mię tu założyć  :smile:

----------


## Malcolm

> Moim zdaniem nie da się postawić domu za 200.000 PLN. Mówimy o domu a nie tam jakiejś pałatce ok 120 m2. O takiej powierzchniu to się kalkuluje mieszkanie kupić. Dlatego z uwagi na fakt iż w tej cenie albo podobnej nie da się postawić domu  a tym bardziej go wykończyć administrator forum winien zamknąć wątek, jako kompletnie nie przydatny.


Uznam to za kiepską prowokację i nawet tego nie skomentuje.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mówimy o domu a nie tam jakiejś pałatce ok 120 m2. .


A co dla Ciebie znaczy dom ??? Gdzie mieszkałeś przd budową domu ? W ilu m2 ?

----------


## bowess

To ja od teraz będę odpowiadać na ewentualne pytania z cyklu "jak tam budowa?", "już skończyliśmy i mieszkamy w naszej pałatce."  :smile: 

Proszę jednakoż o wyjaśnienie, czy pałatka to 120m2 użytkowej, czy po podłogach? Jak po podłogach, to mogę takowej nazwy używać, a jak dotyczy użytkowej, to z racji 107 metrów mogę się nie kwalifikować.

----------


## Arturo72

> Proszę jednakoż o wyjaśnienie, czy pałatka to 120m2 użytkowej, czy po podłogach? Jak po podłogach, to mogę takowej nazwy używać, a jak dotyczy użytkowej, to z racji 107 metrów mogę się nie kwalifikować.


Ciekawe informacje dla przyszłych budujących,okazuje się,że 107m2 w domu z poddaszem użytkowym jest równoznaczne ze 120m2 w parterówce,czyli w parterówce mamy jeden pokój gratis  :wink: 
Kolejny plus za budową parterówki  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Wiedziałem że tak będzie  :yes: , pozdrawiam wszystkich, nie jestem politykiem, nie jestm  z Suwałk. Życzę udanej budowy, zdania nie zmieniam. Powidzmy że ten post miał czysto socjologiczne założenie  :bye:

----------


## Elfir

kupiecjudex - rozumiem, że po prostu chodziło ci o wkurzenie możliwie dużego grona ludzi? Taki socjologiczny eksperyment, tak? Uważaj, bo grono wkurzonych, w ramach socjologicznego eksperymentu może ignorować twoje problemy z budową o których będziesz pisał i szukał na nie odpowiedzi.

----------


## Nefer

Na przykład rozważania na temat ekogroszku z Czech.
W końcu jak kogos stać na dom większy niż pałatka to go stać na nasz porządny ekogroszek za 900, nie kupiecjudex ?

----------


## EZS

> Ja rozumiem ,że są to koszta ,które trzeba zapłacic ale kwota ta nie idze w grube tysiące.Nie będę się licytował co za ile bo to czas pokaże(daj boże jak najmniej).
> Chodzi mi przede wszyskim o to ,że w moim przypadku jest sens marzyć o domu za 200tys. i nikt mnie do tego nie zniechęci!


Ja też ci szczerze życzę. Ale uważam, że dom poniżej 100 m za tą sumę jest znacznie realniejszy  :wink: 
Z drugiej strony pracujesz w budowlance, więc pewnie masz więcej znajomości, to też wpływa na koszty. Z trzeciej strony moje koszty na pewno mogły być niższe o, przypuszczam, nawet ze 20 tyś, bo budowałam szybko (pół roku) a za szybkość się płaci. Ale też nie tak wiele, bo jednak ciełam koszty, gdzie mogłam.
W każdym razie dom ponad 100m, z poddaszem i za 200 tyś musi być raczej tymi ręcami, niż ekipami... Tak wskazuje moje doświadczenie, ale się nie upieram  :smile:

----------


## Piotrek42

*Nefer* porządny ekogroszek kosztuje ponad 1000zeta za t  :wink:  chociaż mam drozszy domek , również tutaj zaglądam z ciekawości, z chęci zobaczenia że można,podziwiam również ludzi którzy się na takie coś porywają (choćby za odwagę) mam swoj domek 152m2 +ok 40m2 garaż w bryle i co.... ano powoli domek robi sie za duży  :smile:  i jak poprzednicy uwazam że lepsze nawet 60-70m2 swojego domku niż duże mieszkanie w bloku...

----------


## fpk

> Wiedziałem że tak będzie , pozdrawiam wszystkich, nie jestem politykiem, nie jestm  z Suwałk. Życzę udanej budowy, zdania nie zmieniam. Powidzmy że ten post miał czysto socjologiczne założenie


Twoje czysto socjologiczne założenie ma nawet nazwę- jesteś poprostu TROLLEM forumowym, który puszcza głupi post żeby wywołać reakcję. Takie zabawy to na onecie albo wp a tutaj nie troll, bo zaśmiecasz tylko

----------


## DEZET

> Z tego co się orientuje to   w Bielsku robi sie projekt na instalacje wewn. gazową za około 600zł i jeszcze trzeba próbe szczelności i chyba odbiór kominiarski.


Projekty pewnie wszędzie w podobnej cenie. Próba szczelności konieczna. Odbiór kominiarski jeśli masz zwykły piec gazowy, jeśli piec turbo i komina nie ma- rura przez ścianę - kominiarz nie jest potrzebny.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Ja też ci szczerze życzę. Ale uważam, że dom poniżej 100 m za tą sumę jest znacznie realniejszy 
> Z drugiej strony pracujesz w budowlance, więc pewnie masz więcej znajomości, to też wpływa na koszty. Z trzeciej strony moje koszty na pewno mogły być niższe o, przypuszczam, nawet ze 20 tyś, bo budowałam szybko (pół roku) a za szybkość się płaci. Ale też nie tak wiele, bo jednak ciełam koszty, gdzie mogłam.
> W każdym razie dom ponad 100m, z poddaszem i za 200 tyś musi być raczej tymi ręcami, niż ekipami... Tak wskazuje moje doświadczenie, ale się nie upieram


No właśnie. Do rzeczy trzeba podchodzić rozsądnie, bez zbędnego optymizmu, wtedy i rozczarowania są mniejsze.

----------


## Nefer

> *Nefer* porządny ekogroszek kosztuje ponad 1000zeta za t  chociaż mam drozszy domek , również tutaj zaglądam z ciekawości, z chęci zobaczenia że można,podziwiam również ludzi którzy się na takie coś porywają (choćby za odwagę) mam swoj domek 152m2 +ok 40m2 garaż w bryle i co.... ano powoli domek robi sie za duży  i jak poprzednicy uwazam że lepsze nawet 60-70m2 swojego domku niż duże mieszkanie w bloku...


Ja też mam nieco większy domek i nie robi się za duży  :smile:   i chętnie tu zaglądam i podziwiam. I uważam, że nawet mieszkanie 120 mkw jest gorsze niż 100 metrowy domek. Bo nie musisz słuchać jak sąsiad pierdzi w wannie  :smile:  Dlatego własny domek- to własny domek - nawet "pałatka", że zacytuję gwiazdę tego wątku  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Twoje czysto socjologiczne założenie ma nawet nazwę- jesteś poprostu TROLLEM forumowym, który puszcza głupi post żeby wywołać reakcję. Takie zabawy to na onecie albo wp a tutaj nie troll, bo zaśmiecasz tylko


Nie ma się co zbytnio podniecać, tylko realnie oceniać rzeczywistość. Gratuluję każdemu kto postawił dom (100 -120 m2 użytkowej) do zamieszkania za te pieniądze.
I tyle.

----------


## kupiecjudex

> Dlatego własny domek- to własny domek - nawet "pałatka", że zacytuję gwiazdę tego wątku


 Gwiazdę ale tylko dzisiejszego dnia :Lol:  Zleźta ze mnie, a czy ja wam bronię postawić dom za 200 koła. Pozdr.

----------


## fpk

> Nie ma się co zbytnio podniecać, tylko realnie oceniać rzeczywistość. Gratuluję każdemu kto postawił dom (100 -120 m2 użytkowej) do zamieszkania za te pieniądze.
> I tyle.


To że nie wierzysz że za tyle się da wybudować to ok, nie ty pierwszy w tym wątku, ale teksty typu 120 m kw to nie dom, no to sorry ale lekkie przegięcie.

----------


## Nefer

> Gwiazdę ale tylko dzisiejszego dnia Zleźta ze mnie, a czy ja wam bronię postawić dom za 200 koła. Pozdr.


Nie rób scen - to tylko taki eksperyment socjologiczny ..

----------


## Piotrek42

Na moim osiedlu buduje się gość, fajny- czasem chodzę na pogaduszki i rozmawiamy o budowie, wszystko robi sam, od kopanie fundamentów (recznie!!!) po wszystkie ściany,  na dach wziął ekipę bo sie na tym nie znał) widze jak zapieprza ( bo nie da się tego inaczej powiedzieć) jak po swojej pracy przychodzi na budowę i pracuje, jak w wekeendy przychodzi jego żona i mu pomaga ( nosi cegły miesza zaprawę i masę inych rzeczy) ,wynajmują mieszkanie ale budują swój WŁASNY dom może to nie będzie dom z górnej półki nie będzie wykonczony w kafalch za 500zł/m2 ale to będzie ICH dom, który sami zbudują,w którym będą mieszkać i wychowywać swoje dzieci (mają 2) i za to takich ludzi trzeba cenić.

----------


## DEZET

> Moim zdaniem nie da się postawić domu za 200.000 PLN. ...... nie da się postawić domu  a tym bardziej go wykończyć administrator forum winien zamknąć wątek, jako kompletnie nie przydatny
> Wiedziałem że tak będzie ,  pozdrawiam wszystkich, nie jestem politykiem, nie jestm  z Suwałk.  Życzę udanej budowy, zdania nie zmieniam. Powidzmy że ten post miał  czysto socjologiczne założenie .


Nie polityk, nie z Suwałk- z choinki się po prostu urwał socjolog od siedmiu boleści. Nic mnie tak nie drażni, jak delikatnie mówiąc głupota. Nie masz o czymś pojęcia, to się nie wypowiadaj. Poczytaj, choćby ten wątek, znajdziesz osoby, które za taką kwotę mieszkają w domu. Wiesz w ogóle co to "pałatka"? Chciałbym zobaczyć Twoje mieszkanie za 200tys (pewnie jakieś 30m2?) lub dom 300-500m2, bo w mniejszym pewnie nie mieszkasz.

----------


## Elfir

Arturo - i grzać prądem  :smile:

----------


## maly dom

Dla przykładu, jak już wcześniej pisałem, domek o pow. 70m2 z małym okładem za 105tyś, lub w stanie deweloperskim za 125tyś (plus vat):
http://www.domymuster.pl/domy-szkieletowe-7.html
do tego fundament 290zł/m2  więc z okładem licząc 25tyś wykonywany przez tą samą firmę co daje 150tyś za całość. Wykończenie aby zamieszkać spokojnie w 50tyś się zmieści. Więc nawet zdając się na firmę od A do Z można za 200tyś wybudować.
Fakt, jest to budowa w konstrukcji szkieletowej. Ale się da w tradycyjnej również. Wiem bo dostałem wycenę z pewnej firmy mojego projektu (przypomnę, z11+120) i tak: całość robót w standardzie deweloperskim czyli zostaje malowanie, glazura-terakota, podłogi i biały montaż, reszta wszystko od A do Z firma, materiały ich, cena za całość 148tyś zł netto.
Jak dla mnie to cena i tak za wysoka, skoro firma sobie tyle życzy to jestem pewien że spokojnie te 30tyś taniej da się zejść budując systemem gospodarczym, przy czym nie wkładając w to swojej pracy a jedynie wynajmując firmy do kolejnych etapów budowy i kupując wszelkie materiały we własnym zakresie.

----------


## DEZET

Moje oszczędności na budowie- pokrycie dachowe-membrana, łaty, kontrłaty, blachodachówka- wołali od 35 do 50zł/m2. Zrobiłem sam z drobną pomocą- od 9 do 14tys zostało w kieszeni. Wstawienie 5 okien dachowych i jednego zwykłego - pewnie min. 500zł. Postawienie komina 7m - koszt robocizny nieznany (2tys.?). Postawienie wszystkich ścianek działowych z suporeksu  ok. 100m2 x 30zł= 3000. Kanalizacja ułożona samodzielnie. Razem tylko z tych grubszych robót wyszło od 14do 19tys. oszczędności. Czy jest sens, gdy tniemy koszty, płacić np. za położenie styropianu na podłogi pod podłogówkę, czy inne proste prace? Myślę, że nie.
Sami wykonamy to wolniej , ale dokładniej, bo.. dla siebie. Przykłady można mnożyć.

----------


## an-bud

> No pewnie,w małym,tanim domku to jedyne sensowne i ekonomiczne rozwiązanie


....ale ocieplenie lepsze od normowego domu....prawie o 100%  :wink:

----------


## an-bud

> No co ty...
> Dom 100m2 z *normowym* zapotrzebowaniem ok.80kWh/m2/rok * 0,33zł=???
> Ok.2,5tys.zł za sezon grzewczy 
> Źle ?
> To zmniejszamy na 60kWh/m2/rok =2tys.zł 
> Przy 40kWh/m2/rok=1500zł
> Piecyk elektryczny to jedyne 3 tys.zł...
> 
> I o czym jeszcze myśleć w małym tanim domku


a co szkodzi taki mały domek zrobić 2x cieplejszy, dołożyć reku ... i jest prawie pasywny

----------


## maly dom

> Moje oszczędności na budowie- pokrycie dachowe-membrana, łaty, kontrłaty, blachodachówka- wołali od 35 do 50zł/m2. Zrobiłem sam z drobną pomocą- od 9 do 14tys zostało w kieszeni. Wstawienie 5 okien dachowych i jednego zwykłego - pewnie min. 500zł. Postawienie komina 7m - koszt robocizny nieznany (2tys.?). Postawienie wszystkich ścianek działowych z suporeksu  ok. 100m2 x 30zł= 3000. Kanalizacja ułożona samodzielnie. Razem tylko z tych grubszych robót wyszło od 14do 19tys. oszczędności. Czy jest sens, gdy tniemy koszty, płacić np. za położenie styropianu na podłogi pod podłogówkę, czy inne proste prace? Myślę, że nie.
> Sami wykonamy to wolniej , ale dokładniej, bo.. dla siebie. Przykłady można mnożyć.


Wszystko się zgadza. Cóż mogę powiedzieć - gratuluję, podziwiam i zazdroszczę. Niestety, nie każdy tak może, z przeróżnych względów. Ja na pewno nie pokusiłbym się na żadne prace we własnym zakresie do stanu choćby deweloperskiego, raz że brak umiejętności (wiem, takowe można zdobyć) dwa po prostu z braku czasu. Owszem, pewne rzeczy można zrobić samemu, już mieszkając wykańczać dla przykładu, powolutku do przodu. Dlatego też ja szukam oszczędności na innym polu - mniejszy metraż, prosta konstrukcja itd. Dla mnie nawet budowa systemem gospodarczym będzie nie lada wyzwaniem, właśnie z powodu braku czasu  związanego z pracą dlatego też wpadam nawet na takie pomysły aby powierzyć całość jednej firmie. Ale to niezbyt dobre rozwiązanie jeśli chodzi o koszty.

----------


## bowess

> Ciekawe informacje dla przyszłych budujących,okazuje się,że 107m2 w domu z poddaszem użytkowym jest równoznaczne ze 120m2 w parterówce,czyli w parterówce mamy jeden pokój gratis 
> Kolejny plus za budową parterówki


Arturo - znam Twoje umiłowanie do parterówek i sama też uważam, że w wielu przypadkach jest to najbardziej korzystny wybór, ale ten chwyt reklamowy nie pokazuje pełni obrazu. Mam dokładnie 129 m2 po podłogach i teraz pokaż mi parterówkę, w której na takim metrażu będą 4 sypialnie (mogą być malutkie, ale nie poniżej 10m2), 2 łazienki, osobne pomieszczonko gospodarcze, kuchnia i salon około 35m2 razem. To wszystko na planie zbliżonym do prostokąta i pod dachem dwuspadowym. To w parterze są już zupełnie inne układy pomieszczeń, inne bryły. I minimum 140 metrów po podłogach. Trzy pokoje tak - Zielony Ogród w wersji z 3 sypialniami jest nawet dość podobny rozkładem do mojego domu, ale cztery pokoje i dwie łazienki to już inne bajki.

----------


## DEZET

> Wszystko się zgadza. Cóż mogę powiedzieć - gratuluję, podziwiam i zazdroszczę. Niestety, nie każdy tak może, z przeróżnych względów. Ja na pewno nie pokusiłbym się na żadne prace we własnym zakresie do stanu choćby deweloperskiego, raz że brak umiejętności (wiem, takowe można zdobyć) dwa po prostu z braku czasu. Owszem, pewne rzeczy można zrobić samemu, już mieszkając wykańczać dla przykładu, powolutku do przodu. Dlatego też ja szukam oszczędności na innym polu - mniejszy metraż, prosta konstrukcja itd. Dla mnie nawet budowa systemem gospodarczym będzie nie lada wyzwaniem, właśnie z powodu braku czasu  związanego z pracą dlatego też wpadam nawet na takie pomysły aby powierzyć całość jednej firmie. Ale to niezbyt dobre rozwiązanie jeśli chodzi o koszty.


Dziękuję :wink:  Wiele rzeczy na budowie robiłem pierwszy raz- istny "poligon doświadczalny" ten mój dom, m.in. ten dach, murowanie szczytów i ścian działowych. Pracuję na etacie, mam działalność gosp. i jeszcze czas na budowę - da się to pogodzić i bardziej jestem skłonny uznać, że nie potrafisz prac na budowie ruszyć, niż wymawianie się pracą. No bo ile pracujesz na dobę- 8, czy 16h? Nie uwierzę też, że pracujesz non stop za... pensję kasjerki w markecie. A budowę trzeba doglądać, nawet jeśli buduje firma, bo oni zrobią tak, żeby IM było łatwiej i lepiej nie TOBIE. Sorki za mała zgryźliwość :wink: 
Czy duże oszczędności można zrobić na zmniejszaniu metrażu? Teoretycznie 2-3tys/m2 W rzeczywistości połowa tego to robocizna i tu właśnie są oszczędności.
 Nie problem zrobić firmą, problem zrobić to dobrze. Sam dziesięć razy pomyślisz zanim coś zrobisz, żeby było ok i nie trzeba było poprawiać. Tak jest u mnie. 
Ale przede wszystkim we własnym, ciężko okupionym pracą domu musimy się dobrze czuć, bez tego będzie to tylko miejsce do mieszkania.

----------


## DEZET

> Arturo - znam Twoje umiłowanie do parterówek i sama też uważam, że w wielu przypadkach jest to najbardziej korzystny wybór, ale ten chwyt reklamowy nie pokazuje pełni obrazu. Mam dokładnie 129 m2 po podłogach i teraz pokaż mi parterówkę, w której na takim metrażu będą 4 sypialnie (mogą być malutkie, ale nie poniżej 10m2), 2 łazienki, osobne pomieszczonko gospodarcze, kuchnia i salon około 35m2 razem. To wszystko na planie zbliżonym do prostokąta i pod dachem dwuspadowym. To w parterze są już zupełnie inne układy pomieszczeń, inne bryły. I minimum 140 metrów po podłogach. Trzy pokoje tak - Zielony Ogród w wersji z 3 sypialniami jest nawet dość podobny rozkładem do mojego domu, ale cztery pokoje i dwie łazienki to już inne bajki.


Twoje 129m2 po podłogach, użytkowo to ok.107m2 ze skosami. U mnie jest 116,5+pom. gosp 7,2 w bryle, żadnych nieustawnych skosów (rozpatruję parter, bo to parterówka ze zmianami koniecznymi z WZ). Salon 37m2, zamknięta kuchnia18,5, 3 sypialnie od 10do 15m2, pom. gosp. wc i łazienka. Gdybym potrzebował jeszcze jednej sypialni 10m2 to też by się dało w tym metrażu(nie w tym projekcie) i nie musi to być min.140m2 jak piszesz.

----------


## DEZET

Dodam jeszcze ,że piętro wymusza niejako potrzebę drugiej łazienki i jest to oczywiste. W parterówce uważam, że wystarczy osobne wc i łazienka.

----------


## maly dom

> Dziękuję Wiele rzeczy na budowie robiłem pierwszy raz- istny "poligon doświadczalny" ten mój dom, m.in. ten dach, murowanie szczytów i ścian działowych. Pracuję na etacie, mam działalność gosp. i jeszcze czas na budowę - da się to pogodzić i bardziej jestem skłonny uznać, że nie potrafisz prac na budowie ruszyć, niż wymawianie się pracą. No bo ile pracujesz na dobę- 8, czy 16h? Nie uwierzę też, że pracujesz non stop za... pensję kasjerki w markecie. A budowę trzeba doglądać, nawet jeśli buduje firma, bo oni zrobią tak, żeby IM było łatwiej i lepiej nie TOBIE. Sorki za mała zgryźliwość
> Czy duże oszczędności można zrobić na zmniejszaniu metrażu? Teoretycznie 2-3tys/m2 W rzeczywistości połowa tego to robocizna i tu właśnie są oszczędności.
>  Nie problem zrobić firmą, problem zrobić to dobrze. Sam dziesięć razy pomyślisz zanim coś zrobisz, żeby było ok i nie trzeba było poprawiać. Tak jest u mnie. 
> Ale przede wszystkim we własnym, ciężko okupionym pracą domu musimy się dobrze czuć, bez tego będzie to tylko miejsce do mieszkania.


Nie, nie pracuję po 16h/dobę ani za pensję kasjera w markecie  :wink:  Za to pracuję w tzw. ruchu ciągłym - świątek, piątek i niedziela. Nie wchodzi u mnie absolutnie w grę urlop kiedy chcę i ile chcę. Tak że tutaj jest problem. Poza tym trzeba się jeszcze dzieckiem zaopiekować (zmieniamy się z żoną która pracuje na jedną zmianę). Wszystkiego z dzieckiem na budowie się zrobić nie da. Poza tym wszystkim jeszcze dodatkowe zarobkowe zajęcia dochodzą. Uwierz mi, mój czas jest na prawdę na maxa zagospodarowany.
Budując jedną firmą są plusy i minusy, wszystko się zgadza tak jak piszesz. Dla mnie największym minusem jest koszt, dlatego też będę budował systemem gospodarczym. W tym roku jeśli się uda to plan jest taki: zakup działki, ogrodzenie, papierologia i przyłącza. Jak się uda to może jeszcze fundamenty. Całą budowę mam zamiar poprowadzić w wakacje w przyszłym roku bo w tym to zupełnie nierealne. A tak wezmę urlop, dziecko do dziadków pojedzie, jakoś się to ułoży. Tak czy siak - będzie dobrze  :wink:

----------


## bitter

> Mam dokładnie 129 m2 po podłogach i teraz pokaż mi parterówkę, w której na takim metrażu będą 4 sypialnie (mogą być malutkie, ale nie poniżej 10m2), 2 łazienki, osobne pomieszczonko gospodarcze, kuchnia i salon około 35m2 razem. To wszystko na planie zbliżonym do prostokąta i pod dachem dwuspadowym. To w parterze są już zupełnie inne układy pomieszczeń, inne bryły. I minimum 140 metrów po podłogach.


Brakuje jednej sypialni, kibelek (11) można powiększyć o garderobę (12)i masz drugą łazienkę, a dach bez problemu można zamienić na dwuspadowy. Niestety ma tylko 100m i nie wiem co zrobić, żeby jeszcze wykorzystać te 40m do domu 140m, skoro piszesz, że mniej się nie da. Zamieniając taras (13) na sypialnię masz dom jaki chciałaś z 4 sypialniami, dwoma łazienkami, pomieszczeniem gosp,  o powierzchni 110m2  :wink: 



1. przedsionek 	2,4 m2
2. hol 	9,4 m2
3. kuchnia 	8,3 m2
4. pokój dzienny 	24,1 m2
5. sypialnia 	9,3 m2
6. sypialnia 	12,2 m2
7. łazienka 	5,7 m2
8. korytarz 	4,7 m2
9. kotłownia 	7,0 m2
10. sypialnia 	12,5 m2
11. wc 	1,5 m2
12. garderoba 	2,8 m2
Razem 	99,9 m2
13. taras 	13,3 m2

----------


## bowess

Przeliczyłam i macie rację - da się zrobić parterówkę z czterema sypialniami w takim samym metrażu. Czyli raczej dobra wiadomość.  :smile:  Za mocno zasugerowałam się tym, co można wybrać z dostępnych gotowców. Czyli albo indywidualny, albo adaptacja. No i wiadomo - sporo kompromisów, bo idąc w kwadrat robi się ciemniejszy środek domu, wydłużając w prostokąt wydłużamy korytarze, dokładając pokój do róż *bittera* zostaje salon z jednym oknem i przechodni, itp. itd. Jest to trochę łamigłówka, ale do rozwiązania. Zaniedbuję oczywiście w tej chwili kwestię wymiarów działki i zapisów w mpzp.

----------


## dusiaka

> Arturo - znam Twoje umiłowanie do parterówek i sama też uważam, że w wielu przypadkach jest to najbardziej korzystny wybór, ale ten chwyt reklamowy nie pokazuje pełni obrazu. Mam dokładnie 129 m2 po podłogach i teraz pokaż mi parterówkę, w której na takim metrażu będą 4 sypialnie (mogą być malutkie, ale nie poniżej 10m2), 2 łazienki, osobne pomieszczonko gospodarcze, kuchnia i salon około 35m2 razem. To wszystko na planie zbliżonym do prostokąta i pod dachem dwuspadowym. To w parterze są już zupełnie inne układy pomieszczeń, inne bryły. I minimum 140 metrów po podłogach. Trzy pokoje tak - Zielony Ogród w wersji z 3 sypialniami jest nawet dość podobny rozkładem do mojego domu, ale cztery pokoje i dwie łazienki to już inne bajki.


*bowess*- mój projekt to parterówka, ma 4 sypialnie - 3 po 11m2, jedna gościnna mniejsza, 2 a nawet 3 łazienki - po zmianach zostawiamy łazienkę i wc z prysznicem, a z najmniejszego wc zrobimy schowek, pomieszczenie gospodarcze pierwotnie ponad 8m2, zmniejszamy nieco - 6m2 wystarczy, ogrzewanie będzie na gaz, a piec gazowy nie zajmuje aż tak dużo miejsca, kuchnia i salon razem 33 m2, salon nie przechodni, w nim okno i drzwi tarasowe, oddzielona część nocna, bryła domu prostokąt, dach dwuspadowy.
Powierzchnia 111m2 (z pom. godpodarczym) plus garaż 23m2.
Zapomniałabym - na poddaszu-strych, na ścianie szczytowej w projekcie jest okno. W razie potrzeby można na górze zaadaptować ok. 40m2  :Smile: 
Z garażu można zrezygnować. Wówczas bryła budynku zmieści się na większości "standardowych" prostokątnych działek.

----------


## 12michal

http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...-g1/rzuty.html

Coś wspominacie o parterówce z 4 pokojami - proszę bardzo, mój faworyt. Choć wydaje mi się, że ciężko będzie się zmieścić nawet w 300 000 na gotowo do zamieszkania (oczywiście z rożnymi zmianami w kierunku oszczędności). Co sądzicie ?

----------


## fotohobby

Projekt bardzo ciekawy - ale, biorąc pod uwagę, że kosztorysy Archipelagu są dość optymistyczne (choć nie tak, jak z500  :smile:  )to 300tyś wydaje się być  dość optymistyczne, albo zakładające dużo pracy własnej.
Na 300tyś, robiąc ekipami, wyglądają mi bardziej:
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...-wiata/?Type=1, a na trochę mniej:
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...reaMaxMenu=120

----------


## 12michal

Jasne, że zakładam dużo pracy własnej. Wykończeniówkę prawie całą i elewację zrobię sam lub z pomocą rodziny. Na pozostałe etapy raczej ekipy, ale wszystko systemem gospodarczym. Mam też dobre dojścia do hurtowni, gdzie mogę kupić materiały budowlane praktycznie w cenach producentów.

Co do projektów, które wysłałeś to jak najbardziej mi się podobają i nawet dużo tańsze ze względy na powierzchnię i dach 2 spadowy. Jednak dla mnie obowiązkowo musi być garaż i najlepiej 4 pokoje oprócz salonu.

----------


## fotohobby

Zauważ, ze archipelag podaje 318tyś za deweloperski.

Garaż można doprojektować i zgadzam się - warto to rozważyć.
Ja akurat szukam 3 sypialni i dachy dwuspadowego - wszelkie koperty mi sie nie podobają...

----------


## bowess

Czyli zainteresowani powinni szukać wśród domów z garażem i ewentualnie odciąć garaż.  :smile:  

*dusiaka* - masz bardzo dobry projekt do taniego budowania i podobają mi się Twoje zmiany w środku. Tu rozwiązanie układu wnętrza opiera się na dłuższym korytarzu, ale myślę, że przy drzwiach do sypialni z dużymi przeszkleniami nie będzie on ciemny.

Lucjan *12michała* trochę większy, z "trudniejszym" dachem. Garażu raczej się nie odetnie.  :wink:  Wydaje mi się, że te 300 z jakimś własnym wkładem pracy w wykończenia mogłoby być realne, przynajmniej w mojej okolicy. Wiadomo, że z paroma "potaniaczmi" - kominek zewnętrzny out, okna narożne na zwykłe. No i jeszcze moją uwagę zwróciło, że bardzo rozciągnięta instalacja wody - praktycznie po całym domu.

----------


## andrzej27

hej wszystkim szukam projektu bez garażu z poddaszem użytkowym cel jest taki 200tys tak aby zamieszkać na parterze macie jakieś propozycje?????????????

----------


## Piotrek42

*12michal*   zapomnij... 300tys jak robisz sam.... 400tys (na gotowo-nie deweloperka, (najmiej) )jak robisz firmami..a gdzie zagospodarowanie terenu?? gdzie oczyszczalnia lub szambo?  a gdzie ogrodzenie ? etc, etc..

----------


## Elfir

przy domach parterowych ściany mogą być cienkie, nie trzeba BK 24 cm.

----------


## fotohobby

> hej wszystkim szukam projektu bez garażu z poddaszem użytkowym cel jest taki 200tys tak aby zamieszkać na parterze macie jakieś propozycje?????????????


http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z32,Maly-...a-dzialke.html

Jedną sypialnię mógłbyś przeznaczyć na kotłownie.

----------


## Kalisa

> hej wszystkim szukam projektu bez garażu z poddaszem użytkowym cel jest taki 200tys tak aby zamieszkać na parterze macie jakieś propozycje?????????????


Andrzej a ty sam już wiesz czego chcesz? Czytając twoje posty mam wrażenie że nie bardzo.

----------


## Kalisa

> zdania nie zmieniam.


Szkoda, że nie przeczytałes całego wątku dokładnie. Uzbierało się "trochę" stron , ale bez przeczytania całości nie możesz napisać, że nie da się wybudowac domu za 200 tyś. Gdybyś przeczytał cały wątek , wiedziałbyś że jest to możliwe, bo kilku osobom się to udało.

----------


## netbet

> hej wszystkim szukam projektu bez garażu z poddaszem użytkowym cel jest taki 200tys tak aby zamieszkać na parterze macie jakieś propozycje?????????????


150 stron taniego budowania a ty idziesz na łatwiznę? :big grin: 
... w sumie to może i jedną propozycje bym miał... bo dobrze kombinujesz...podobnie do mnie... :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

> http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...-g1/rzuty.html
> Coś wspominacie o parterówce z 4 pokojami - proszę bardzo, mój faworyt. Choć wydaje mi się, że ciężko będzie się zmieścić nawet w 300 000 na gotowo do zamieszkania (oczywiście z rożnymi zmianami w kierunku oszczędności). Co sądzicie ?


 Przychylę się do wniosków poprzedników- 300 może być mało. Już sam dach ciut "przeraża". Zewnętrzny kominek- moim zdaniem fanaberia.
No i jakaś moda chyba zapanowała na narożne okna!?

----------


## andrzej27

> 150 stron taniego budowania a ty idziesz na łatwiznę?
> ... w sumie to może i jedną propozycje bym miał... bo dobrze kombinujesz...podobnie do mnie...


jaki np???????????

----------


## DEZET

> hej wszystkim szukam projektu bez garażu z poddaszem użytkowym cel jest taki 200tys tak aby zamieszkać na parterze macie jakieś propozycje?????????????


Rzucasz swoje posty, a odpowiedzi na nie- odnoszę takie wrażenie- nie czytasz. 
Czego potrzebujesz: ilość pokoi, kuchnia otwarta/ zamknięta, pomieszczenie gospodarcze?? 
Bez podstawowych informacji nikt Ci nie pomoże!

----------


## andrzej27

> Andrzej a ty sam już wiesz czego chcesz? Czytając twoje posty mam wrażenie że nie bardzo.


niemam jakiegoś wymarzonego projektu poprostu tani ładny domek

----------


## netbet

> jaki np???????????


no leń jesteś niemożebny...
w stopce jest ... to tani dom w budowaniu... uwierz mi...

----------


## andrzej27

> Rzucasz swoje posty, a odpowiedzi na nie- odnoszę takie wrażenie- nie czytasz. 
> Czego potrzebujesz: ilość pokoi, kuchnia otwarta/ zamknięta, pomieszczenie gospodarcze?? 
> Bez podstawowych informacji nikt Ci nie pomoże!


parter kuchnia otwarta łazienka salon może jeden pokoik poddasze 3pokoje łazienka

----------


## DEZET

> parter kuchnia otwarta łazienka salon może jeden pokoik poddasze 3pokoje łazienka


No widzisz- już konkretyzujesz swoje potrzeby.

----------


## bowess

*andrzej27* - a jak ci powiem, żebyś budował według mojego projektu, to przemyślisz tą sprawę? Zaglądasz na forum i do tego wątku już od dawna i jeszcze nic ci się własnego nie ulęgło? Nawet nie wiemy jak liczną masz rodzinę, jak szybko chcesz się brać za to poddasze, jaką masz działkę, o guście nawet nie wspomnę, bo to już zupełna abstrakcja - każdemu się coś innego podoba. Domów z poddaszem o zadanym układzie jest sporo. Skoro czytasz watek, to chyba już mniej więcej wiesz, na co zwracać uwagę.

----------


## andrzej27

> *andrzej27* - a jak ci powiem, żebyś budował według mojego projektu, to przemyślisz tą sprawę? Zaglądasz na forum i do tego wątku już od dawna i jeszcze nic ci się własnego nie ulęgło? Nawet nie wiemy jak liczną masz rodzinę, jak szybko chcesz się brać za to poddasze, jaką masz działkę, o guście nawet nie wspomnę, bo to już zupełna abstrakcja - każdemu się coś innego podoba. Domów z poddaszem o zadanym układzie jest sporo. Skoro czytasz watek, to chyba już mniej więcej wiesz, na co zwracać uwagę.


z162 najbardziej przypadł mi do gustu ale 200tys to chyba za mało

----------


## bitter

andrzej wybierz parterówkę do 70m2, bez stropu z dwuspadowym dachem i małymi oknami. Ogrzej to prądem i na pewno się zmieścisz

----------


## andrzej27

> andrzej wybierz parterówkę do 70m2, bez stropu z dwuspadowym dachem i małymi oknami. Ogrzej to prądem i na pewno się zmieścisz


odpada jestem stolarzem wiec dużo rzeczy zrobie sam

----------


## Nefer

Najpier kartka, długopis i narysować co chcesz i czego potrzebujesz. A potem zacząć szukać. Masz milion projektów na necie.

----------


## Kalisa

> odpada jestem stolarzem wiec dużo rzeczy zrobie sam


Jakie znaczenie ma to że jesteś stolarzem? Jeśli chcesz mały domek warto pomyślec o parterówce.

----------


## bowess

Bardzo fajny projekt wybrałeś. Możesz najwyżej rozważyć likwidację balkonu z wykuszem, jeżeli wystarczy ci trochę mniejszy salon. Rozumiem, że jako stolarz masz trochę zdolności w rękach. Schody pewnie zrobisz sam, poddasze może w drewnie, do tego zabudowa wnęk, meble. Będzie dobrze. Kosztorys na 229 netto, więc obiecująco.

----------


## andrzej27

> Jakie znaczenie ma to że jesteś stolarzem? Jeśli chcesz mały domek warto pomyślec o parterówce.


jakie bardzo duże dach schody drzwi parapety listwy montaż okien położenie podłogi to mało??????????????????????????/

----------


## andrzej27

> Bardzo fajny projekt wybrałeś. Możesz najwyżej rozważyć likwidację balkonu z wykuszem, jeżeli wystarczy ci trochę mniejszy salon. Rozumiem, że jako stolarz masz trochę zdolności w rękach. Schody pewnie zrobisz sam, poddasze może w drewnie, do tego zabudowa wnęk, meble. Będzie dobrze. Kosztorys na 229 netto, więc obiecująco.


zastanawiam sie jakie ogrzewanie byłoby lepsze jak myślisz????????????????

----------


## bowess

Fajnie mieć bezobsługowe, ale na prąd może troszkę za duży ten dom. Masz dostęp do sieci gazowej? Sprawdź, co lokalnie jest najbardziej dostępne.

----------


## andrzej27

> Fajnie mieć bezobsługowe, ale na prąd może troszkę za duży ten dom. Masz dostęp do sieci gazowej? Sprawdź, co lokalnie jest najbardziej dostępne.


jestem z wioski więc podłogówka albo standard

----------


## Elfir

stolarz to powinen budowac kanadyjczyka!

----------


## Kwitko

Andrzej ja mam zamiar wybudować z162 za mniej niż 200 tys! spójrz w mój dziennik będziesz wiedział ale wyniosły materiały na SSZ.

----------


## DEZET

> jestem z wioski więc podłogówka albo standard


A to na wiosce już gazu ziemnego nie można mieć? A tą podłogówkę lub grzejniki to czym chcesz zasilać? Jakiś piec- gazowy lub może na trociny( jako stolarz pewnie masz tego od groma?

----------


## andrzej27

> A to na wiosce już gazu ziemnego nie można mieć? A tą podłogówkę lub grzejniki to czym chcesz zasilać? Jakiś piec- gazowy lub może na trociny( jako stolarz pewnie masz tego od groma?


węgiel drewno myśle

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli masz swój zakład wytwarzający Twoje  :smile:  zrębki i trociny, jako odpad można pomyśleć nad piecem na zrębki, albo nawet pelleciarką, jeśli jest tego dużo

----------


## Kalisa

> jakie bardzo duże dach schody drzwi parapety listwy montaż okien położenie podłogi to mało??????????????????????????/


Nie zrozumiałeś mnie. Oczywiście jako stolarz sporo zaoszczędzisz na robociźnie, ale  dach, drzwi, listwy itd.musisz zrobic zarówno w domu parterowym jak i z poddaszem. Jeśli nie lubisz parterówek i nie chcesz budować takiego domu to ok. Chodziło tylko o to że mała, prosta parterówka jest tania w budowie.

----------


## bowess

Czyli ogrzewanie obsługowe. Wybór grzejniki-podłogówka - powiem tak, my na parterze mamy podłogówkę, na poddaszu w pokojach grzejniki, w łazience podłogówkę. Przy samodzielnym układaniu podłogówki wedle moich rachunków wychodzi to taniej niż klasyczne grzejniki. No i jeszcze popatrz na projekt. Z162 podobnie jak mój dom jest raczej niewielki, na poddaszu, żeby było mniej połaciówek, zastosowano okna tzw. portfenetry, więc wcale nie łatwo wygospodarować miejsce na grzejniki, tak, żeby nie były niczym zastawione i efektywnie grzały. Przy podłogówce pilnujesz tylko, żeby meble były na wyższych nóżkach.

Co do pieca. Widzę że skłaniasz się ku tradycyjnemu piecowi na różnorodny opał. Chyba dobrze. Pewnie masz jakieś własne odpady drewniane, jeżeli las blisko, to często można tanio kupić albo samemu urobić drewno przy różnych przecinkach. Polecam tylko dokonanie wyboru pieca przed budową, tak, żebyś dokładnie znał wymiary pieca i wiedział, czy się zmieści do kotłowni. I to jest w sumie największy problem, bo w z162 kotłownia malutka. Zobacz może ten artykuł - to jest o wymiarach kotłowni dla pieców na paliwa stałe.
http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/ogrz...9.html?&page=0

----------


## Crazy

Piszę w tym wątku ponieważ, jest tu sporo specjalistów od taniego budowania. Mam zamiar budować taki domek, ogrzewany prądem:
1. Parter 
2. Poddasze
3. Elewacje 1 
4. Elewacje 2
Ściany zew. silikat 24 cm + styro 20cm, fundament 15cm styro, podłoga 20cm styro, dach 30cm wełny, WM z rekupertacją, garaż nieogrzewany odizolowany. Kable elektryczne grzejne w wylewce na parterze i poddaszu. Za ile, wg Was, mogę ten domek zbudować w stanie wykończonym bez mebli. Materiały wykończeniowe raczej bez szaleństw. Ekipę na SSO z więźbą mam umówioną za 30tys za robociznę. Do większości prac będę brał ekipy, sam mogę zrobić raczej drobniejsze prace. Działkę już mam. Dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie.

----------


## miloszenko

> a wiesz jaki on ma projekt??????????


Jaki by nie byl to odnoszenie go do kwoty, za ktora mozna nabyc mieszkanie w kazdym przypadku bedzie inne.

Mieszkanie do porownania z domem to przynajmniej 3 pokoje, czyli ok 65-70 metrow, w Krakowie mozna przyjac cene miedzy 5-6 tys za metr za goly stan deweloperski lub z rynku wtornego. 

Daje to kwote powiedzmy 350-400 tys. Zalezy kto jak daleko i skad godzi sie dojezdzac to zmienia sie kwota za dzialke .Lekka reka naezy przyjac 150 tys zl za 8-10 arow do 15-20 km od centrum miasta. Zostaje 250 tys na dom, ogrod i inne wydatki. Mozna probowac sie w tym zmiescic np prosty projekt 80-90 m2, ktory bije na glowe mieszkanie 65-70 metrow (bo i stryszek by mial, i jakies zaplecze na podworku).

Porownujac sam dom jako budynek do mieszkania, to dzisiaj bez problemu mozna to miec w tych samych pieniadzach. Kto madrze dom zaprojektuje, poszuka taniej dzialki bedzie zadowolony  :smile: 

Acha, prosze pamietac, ze wziecie kredytu na budowe domu jest nieporownywalnie wygodniejsza inwestycja, bo mozemy wydac ile chcemy na co chcemy  :smile: 

Za to przy kupnie mieszkania idzie 1 przelew i tyle. Na sasiadow i wyglad otoczenia mamy wplyw zaden. Sprzedac dzis mieszkanie ciezko w dobrej cenie, za to dom zbudowany w sposob przemyslany bez problemu sprzedamy z nawiazka  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## adi84

Witajcie, myślę że nie warto się poddawać. Jeśli będziecie chcieli kupić mieszkanie nie wydacie ani grosza mniej co za wybudowanie domu z rozsądnym wykończeniem. Oczywiście musimy powiedzieć sobie szczerze, że budowa domu do stanu surowego zamkniętego to pikuś zarówno pod względem organizacyjnym jak i finansowym. Mnie w ciągu roku udało się wybudować dom i wykończyć oczywiście na kredyt za jakieś 360 tyś ( działkę posiadałem - projekt na 120 m) . Jeśli będziecie potrzebować porady oczywiście zapraszam do mojego bloga o budowie naszego domu -   www.abcbudowydomu.pl. Jeśli jesteście w stanie się zmobilizować i będziecie mieć chęci to wszystko się uda.

----------


## miloszenko

> Ściany zew. silikat 24 cm + styro 20cm, fundament 15cm styro, podłoga 20cm styro, dach 30cm wełny, WM z rekupertacją, garaż nieogrzewany odizolowany. Kable elektryczne grzejne w wylewce na parterze i poddaszu. Za ile, wg Was, mogę ten domek zbudować w stanie wykończonym bez mebli. Materiały wykończeniowe raczej bez szaleństw. Ekipę na SSO z więźbą mam umówioną za 30tys za robociznę. Do większości prac będę brał ekipy, sam mogę zrobić raczej drobniejsze prace. Działkę już mam. Dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie.


Nie powiem Ci ile dokladnie wydasz bo do tego trzeba powybierac wiele szczegolow, ale na pewno mozesz:

- zastapic silika4 tym 18cm, i zaoszczedzone miejsce albo wykorzystac albo dolozyc izolacji, bedzie taniej i lepiej
- z 20 cm styro na podlodze mozesz zabrac z 5 cm i dac wiecej welny na poddzaszu, tam da to lepsze rezultaty,
- jak bedziesz dawal kable u gory to pamietaj zaizolowac sufit parteru z 5 cm styro, zeby cieplo szlo gdzie trzeba  :smile: 

Jak bys duzo zrobil sam to moze i 200 tys wystarczy, ale jesli tylko przestaniesz pilnowac kosztow to i 400 tys moze byc malo ...


Pozdrawiam

----------


## andrzej27

> Nie zrozumiałeś mnie. Oczywiście jako stolarz sporo zaoszczędzisz na robociźnie, ale  dach, drzwi, listwy itd.musisz zrobic zarówno w domu parterowym jak i z poddaszem. Jeśli nie lubisz parterówek i nie chcesz budować takiego domu to ok. Chodziło tylko o to że mała, prosta parterówka jest tania w budowie.


według mnie poddasze jest po to aby dzieci tam spały a rodzice na dole :no:

----------


## Kalisa

> według mnie poddasze jest po to aby dzieci tam spały a rodzice na dole


Jeśli dzieci są duże to jest to wygodne  :smile: 
Ja mam teraz małe dzieci i marze o parterówce, żeby nie biegac cały dzień po schodach.
A tak na poważnie- wiele osób tutaj na forum twierdzi, ze do 100 m bardziej opłaca się budowac parterówkę niż dom z poddaszem, ale nie mogę tego potwierdzić, bo budowa jeszcze przede mną  :smile:

----------


## EZS

[QUOTE=Kalisa;5128599]A tak na poważnie- wiele osób tutaj na forum twierdzi, ze do 100 m bardziej opłaca się budowac parterówkę niż dom z poddaszem, /QUOTE] to chyba niedokładnie tak. Po prostu przy parterówce mozna nie robić stropu a tylko sufity podwieszane i to spora oszczędnośc. Nie ma schodów, które kosztują. Więc nie o powierzchnię chodzi a cięcie kosztów. No i generalnie jak ma być tanio, to nie może być wielki metraż, bo go potem trzeba wykończyć, a to sporo kosztuje.

----------


## miloszenko

[QUOTE=EZS;5129190]


> A tak na poważnie- wiele osób tutaj na forum twierdzi, ze do 100 m bardziej opłaca się budowac parterówkę niż dom z poddaszem, /QUOTE] to chyba niedokładnie tak. Po prostu przy parterówce mozna nie robić stropu a tylko sufity podwieszane i to spora oszczędnośc. Nie ma schodów, które kosztują. Więc nie o powierzchnię chodzi a cięcie kosztów. No i generalnie jak ma być tanio, to nie może być wielki metraż, bo go potem trzeba wykończyć, a to sporo kosztuje.


Parterowke mozna tez zrobic bardziej przestronna, dom z poddaszaem uzytkowym o tej samej powierzchni bedzie mial 2 poziomy ale dosc ciasne, tej samej powierzchni parterowka zawsze bedzie wydawac sie wieksza.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

Do 100m kw. parterówka sprawia korzystniejsze wrażenie już z zewnątrz - z reguły jest bardziej proporcjonalna. Do tej powierzchni ciągi komunikacyjne nie przybierają monstrualnych długości, łatwo jest też doświetlić każde pomieszczenie.
W domu z poddaszem stosunkowo dużą część parteru zajmuje jeszcze kotłownia i schody (czasem jakieś 35% garaż), co wizualnie pomniejsza ten poziom do mieszkanka 50m kw.
Skosy przy niższej ściance kolankowej utrudniają aranżację, przy wyższej zaburzają się proporcje. zewn.

Jak dla mnie - jedyne zalety domu z poddaszem to niewielka pow zabudowy (tania płyta fund.) i możliwość postawienia na małych działkach.

----------


## miloszenko

> Jak dla mnie - jedyne zalety domu z poddaszem to niewielka pow zabudowy (tania płyta fund.) i możliwość postawienia na małych działkach.


W sumie to na to samo wychodzi, ta niewielka pow zabudowy wynika z ograniczen wielkosci dzialki  :smile:  Chociaz czesto wystarczyloby rozciagnac dom po dlugosci (jesli dzialka waska) i miec niezla parterowke a nie ciasny z poddaszem  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

w styczniowym Muratorze jest opisany dom parterowy o pow. użytkowej 99,2m2 (z garażem, kotłownią, dwie sypialnie, salon, jedna łazienka - projekt Murator M61). Koszt budowy z wykończeniem, ale bez mebli i AGD, określony przez właściciela (materiał i robocizna): 286 tyś.

Stan surowy otwarty z dachem: 150 tyś

W lutowym Muratorze opisano budowę wg. projektu Murator M04b (Wspaniały) - z poddaszem użytkowym, cztery sypialnie, w tym jedna jako master bedroom , balkon, garaż na 2 samochody. Pow. użytkowa 147,6 m2
Koszt budowy (z tym, że piętro niewykończone w całości) w 2007 r  - 320 tyś.

----------


## Kalisa

Osobiście bardziej podobają mi się parterówki i mam kilku faworytów o powierzchni 95-105 m. Domy z poddaszem które są dla mnie funkcjonalne mają około 120 m. Ale niestety w mojej okolicy szerokie, ładne działki są rzadkością a jeśli już są to kosztują majątek. Najwięcej jest działek o szerokości 16-20 m, więc pewnie i tak wybuduję dom z poddaszem.

----------


## lukasza

> Nie powiem Ci ile dokladnie wydasz bo do tego trzeba powybierac wiele szczegolow, ale na pewno mozesz:
> 
> - zastapic silika4 tym 18cm, i zaoszczedzone miejsce albo wykorzystac albo dolozyc izolacji, bedzie taniej i lepiej
> - z 20 cm styro na podlodze mozesz zabrac z 5 cm i dac wiecej welny na poddzaszu, tam da to lepsze rezultaty,
> - jak bedziesz dawal kable u gory to pamietaj zaizolowac sufit parteru z 5 cm styro, zeby cieplo szlo gdzie trzeba 
> Jak bys duzo zrobil sam to moze i 200 tys wystarczy, ale jesli tylko przestaniesz pilnowac kosztow to i 400 tys moze byc malo ...
> Pozdrawiam


1. zgadzam się, że lepiej te 5 cm przenieść z posadzki na dach
2. lepiej jest zaizolować posadzkę na pietrze (strop, styropian, posadzka) niż sufit parteru!
3. nie podpuszczaj go z tym 200 tys. Widziałeś rzut? Nie ma szans za 200tys. Mistrzowie tego wątku budują 120m2 za 200tys, czyli jakieś 1660 za m2, ale sami robią prace o wartości 30-40 tys. On nie zamierza budować połowy domu samemu. A co najważniejsze - on tam ma z 150m2, to nawet w cenie 1660zł/m2 wychodzi koło 250 tys. A jak sam nie zrobi to spokojnie 300 tys.

----------


## miloszenko

> 1. zgadzam się, że lepiej te 5 cm przenieść z posadzki na dach
> 2. lepiej jest zaizolować posadzkę na pietrze (strop, styropian, posadzka) niż sufit parteru!
> 3. nie podpuszczaj go z tym 200 tys. Widziałeś rzut? Nie ma szans za 200tys. Mistrzowie tego wątku budują 120m2 za 200tys, czyli jakieś 1660 za m2, ale sami robią prace o wartości 30-40 tys. On nie zamierza budować połowy domu samemu. A co najważniejsze - on tam ma z 150m2, to nawet w cenie 1660zł/m2 wychodzi koło 250 tys. A jak sam nie zrobi to spokojnie 300 tys.


ad 2. izolacja posadzki przy kablach grzejnych jest wg mnie bez sensu, odcinamy sie od stropu poddasza i rezygnujemy wtedy z jego akumulacyjnosci, lepiej ten styro dac pod strop poddasza mamy znacznie wiekszy akumulator.

Roboizna na budowie to 50 % kosztow. Jesli taki domek mozna zrobic firmami za 300 tys, to bez problemu mozna go zrobic z duzym wkladem wlasnym za 200 tys, wystarczy nie szalec przy wyborze materialow, zamiast dachowki na skomplikowany dach mozna dac balchodachowke, plytki za 150 zl/metr czy lodowka side by side tez nie sa niezbedne, ja na swoim przykladzie moge podac iz spokojnie moglem wydac na dom 1/3 mniej, jakbym wiedzial, ze mi 1,5 roku beda wode przylaczac i robilbym wiecej sam i dal dzis inne materialy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jacekss

powiem tak, jeśli ktoś jest w stanie praktycznie wszystko zrobić sam włącznie z pracami w środku - tynkami, wylewkami, hydrauliką, elektryką, gładziami itp to w 200 tys dla domu o pow 150 m2 powinien sie zmieścić spokojnie. Tylko skąd tyle czasu wziąć żeby robić wszystko samemu :/

----------


## miloszenko

> powiem tak, jeśli ktoś jest w stanie praktycznie wszystko zrobić sam włącznie z pracami w środku - tynkami, wylewkami, hydrauliką, elektryką, gładziami itp to w 200 tys dla domu o pow 150 m2 powinien sie zmieścić spokojnie. Tylko skąd tyle czasu wziąć żeby robić wszystko samemu :/


Jesli zakladamy mieszkanie w naszym wymarzonym domu przez nascie lat, nie warto sie spieszyc z budowa, chyba ze oplacamy drogi wynajem mieszkania. Prosze pamietac, ze szybka budowa z reguly wspierana duzym kredytem to nie zawsze bedzie oplacalna inwestycja. Ilosc odsetek zaplaconych przez pierwsze lata kredytowania warta jest przemyslenia, czy chcemy sie wybudowac w pol roku z kredytem ogromnym czy moze znacznie mniejszym ale w rok czy dwa.
Poza tym pospiech na budowei potrafi generowac duze koszty. Kazdy kto chcial sie zmiescic w ciasnym grafiku wie o czym mowa.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## EZS

> Piszę w tym wątku ponieważ, jest tu sporo specjalistów od taniego budowania. Mam zamiar budować taki domek, ogrzewany prądem:
> Ściany zew. silikat 24 cm + styro 20cm, fundament 15cm styro, podłoga 20cm styro, dach 30cm wełny, WM z rekupertacją, garaż nieogrzewany odizolowany. Kable elektryczne grzejne w wylewce na parterze i poddaszu. Za ile, wg Was, mogę ten domek zbudować w stanie wykończonym bez mebli. Materiały wykończeniowe raczej bez szaleństw. Ekipę na SSO z więźbą mam umówioną za 30tys za robociznę. Do większości prac będę brał ekipy, sam mogę zrobić raczej drobniejsze prace. Działkę już mam. Dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie.


320 wzwyż
ile więcej - zależy od ciebie
już na starcie płacisz więcej o 10 niż ja za robociznę. 
Ale gaz ci odejdzie.. 
poczytaj sobie dzienniki. Twój dom nie jest mały ani tani.

----------


## Jacekss

> Jesli zakladamy mieszkanie w naszym wymarzonym domu przez nascie lat, nie warto sie spieszyc z budowa, chyba ze oplacamy drogi wynajem mieszkania. Prosze pamietac, ze szybka budowa z reguly wspierana duzym kredytem to nie zawsze bedzie oplacalna inwestycja. Ilosc odsetek zaplaconych przez pierwsze lata kredytowania warta jest przemyslenia, czy chcemy sie wybudowac w pol roku z kredytem ogromnym czy moze znacznie mniejszym ale w rok czy dwa.
> Poza tym pospiech na budowei potrafi generowac duze koszty. Kazdy kto chcial sie zmiescic w ciasnym grafiku wie o czym mowa.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


w 2 lata małe szanse że wybuduje sie i wykończy cały dom, samodzielnie.. chyba że ktoś ma duuużo czasu
rozumiem że to podałes tylko dla przykładu

----------


## Kwitko

Myślę że samodzielnie w trzy lata da rade wybudować dom. My mamy taki zamiar  :big grin:  Za dwa lata napiszę czy się udało  :wink:

----------


## bladyy78

Ja swój dom buduje całkowicie samodzielnie wszystko wykonuje samodzielnie trwa to już parę lat, prace w pojedynkę ewentualnie z jednym pomocnikiem trochę trwają. Co do pewnych czynności takich jak tynki, czy wylewki lepiej dać je wykonać fachowcom, zrobią to szybko, a koszty nie są znaczne. Ja tynki kładłem samemu i trochę to trwało teraz na pewno samemu bym się w to nie bawił, lepiej zapłacić i maszynowo w 2 dni tynki będą skończone, to samo dotyczy wylewek jeden dzień i po sprawie, samemu nigdy nie zdołamy wykonać tak prostych wylewek jak wprawiona ekipa z mixokreta.  Resztę prac jak najbardziej można wykonać samodzielnie, gdyż nie są już tak czasochłonne.

----------


## Crazy

> 320 wzwyż
> ile więcej - zależy od ciebie
> już na starcie płacisz więcej o 10 niż ja za robociznę. 
> Ale gaz ci odejdzie.. 
> poczytaj sobie dzienniki. Twój dom nie jest mały ani tani.


Ja jestem świadomy, że nie wybuduje tego domu za 200tys, chciałem tylko zapytać na ile mniej więcej się nastawiać. Jak wybuduję ten dom za 350tys to będę bardzo zadowolony. Robocizna była u Ciebie tańsza, ale to było w 2006 roku, a przez 6 lat chyba ceny trochę się zmieniły, więc nie uważam, że cena jest jakoś specjalnie wygórowana.
Co prawda mam wykształcenie techniczne, ale niestety nie mam za wiele wolnego czasu na budowanie samemu, więc raczej większość ekipy. Na szczęście mam własne mieszkanie, którego nie mam zamiaru sprzedawać, więc będzie czas żęby poszukać tańszych materiałów i ekip. Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za odzew.

Dodam tylko, że mam sporo znajomości. Jak do tej pory oprócz zakupu działki i zaliczki na prąd nie wydałem nic. A mam już prawomocne PnB. Kolega architekt zrobił mi projekt zupełnie za darmo, ale winny był mi przysługę.

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja swój dom buduje całkowicie samodzielnie wszystko wykonuje samodzielnie trwa to już parę lat, prace w pojedynkę ewentualnie z jednym pomocnikiem trochę trwają. Co do pewnych czynności takich jak tynki, czy wylewki lepiej dać je wykonać fachowcom, zrobią to szybko, a koszty nie są znaczne. Ja tynki kładłem samemu i trochę to trwało teraz na pewno samemu bym się w to nie bawił, lepiej zapłacić i maszynowo w 2 dni tynki będą skończone, to samo dotyczy wylewek jeden dzień i po sprawie, samemu nigdy nie zdołamy wykonać tak prostych wylewek jak wprawiona ekipa z mixokreta.  Resztę prac jak najbardziej można wykonać samodzielnie, gdyż nie są już tak czasochłonne.


Zgadzam sie. Prace mokre jak tynki, wylewki to robota na gora 2 dni w malym domu, nie warto bo koszt tego stosunkowo niewielki i oszczednosci mizerne. Za 20, 30 tys mozna oddac grubsze roboty, i wtedy z pomoca 1, 2 osob spokojnie maly dom robisz w 2 sezony. 

Przykladow dla malych domkow jest wiele. Plyta fundamentowa, jesli wczesniej poskrecasz stal (np w czasie oczekiwania na PnB) to kilka dni roboty dla 2,3 osob, mury parterowki np z BK w 2,3 osoby spokojnie w tydzien itp itd. DO takiego budowanai trzeba sobie dopasowac projekt, zeby sie potem nie meczyc z jakimis detalami w nieskonczonosc.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## gall86

Witam,
Planuję budowę domu ok 130m2, z uzytkowym poddaszem na plycie fundamentowej. Jako, że praktycznie wszystko będę robił sam z pomocą rodziny myślę, że zmieszczę się w kwocie 200tys. lub nieznacznie ją przekroczę.
Ekipy będę potrzebował jedynie do dachu. Murarka, elektryka, hydraulika, przygotowanie pod plyte, kafelkowanie, ocieplanie, tynkowanie, plyty gk - we wlasnym zakresie. montaz okien z reguly jest w cenie zakupu.
Czas nie gra waznej roli w tym przedsiewzieciu. Będzie czas na analizę rynku i wyszukanie najlepszych ofert na materialy. Myślę, że braki ekip spowoduja duze oszczednosci.

----------


## miloszenko

Gall86, koniecznie zaloz dziennik, bedziemy sledzic, nasladowac, dokuczac no i moze czasem pomagac  :smile: 

Moge podac na swoim przykladzie jakbym zrobil to co Ty piszesz to kwota oscyluje wlasnie w granicach 200 tys, dom 120 m2, niestety az tyle sam nie zrobilem  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## gall86

dziennik będzie na pewno, raczej prowadzony przez przyszla zone, ale bedzie  :smile: 
dodam jeszcze, ze wymienione w moim poprzednim poscie prace, wykonywane samemu z pomoca rodziny nie beda wykonywane po raz pierwszy w zyciu. akurat tak sie zlozylo, ze mam murarzy, gazurnikow, elektrykow, hydraulikow w rodzinie. moze jakis cieśla i dekarz sie jeszcze znajdzie  :big grin: 
oczywiscie waznym pomocnikiem jest takze to forum, ktore na wiele spraw otwarlo mi oczy i mam nadzieje, bedzie mi pomagac  :smile:

----------


## alic

Witam,
podczytuję  wypowiedzi w tym wątku i co do postu  użytkownika gall86 to nasuwa mi się taka myśl,że za darmo nikt  nic nie zrobi,ani kuzyn elektryk nie położy instalacji ani wujek hydraulik nie zrobi hydrauliki itd,pomóc,doradzić,sprawdzić to jak najbardziej,sama korzystam z takiej pomocy rodziny,ale jest to pomoc dorywcza bo każdy pracuje zawodowo i czasu wolnego brak,zresztą wyznaję starą zasadę ''kochajmy się jak bracia,liczmy się jak Żydzi''.

----------


## gall86

Witam,
Widzisz widocznie każda rodzina jest inna. Dom szwagra powstał dokładnie na takich samych zasadach jak ma powstać mój. Każdy pomagał mniej lub bardziej wlasnie z zalozeniem, ze bedzie kiedys potrzebna pomoc w druga strone.

----------


## alic

Przysługa za przysługę jest jak najbardziej okey i ta zasada sprawdza się nie tylko  w rodzinie.Sprawdziła się bardzo na mojej budowie,ale były to raczej drobniejsze i tym samym mniej czasochłonne sprawy,pozdr....

----------


## EZS

*Crazy*, jak zaczęłam w 2006, ale budowa była w 2007 a ceny wtedy oszalały. Wyobrazasz sobie cegłę po 2.5 zł ? 
Niemniej 350 jest realne.
Z projekte od kolegi uważaj, ja się na takim przejechałam, trudno było go zbudowac  :wink: 


alic, każda rodzina jest inna, ale zasada jest zawsze, że bliższa ciału koszula. Jak nie ma zleceń, to można za darmo u szwagra robić, jak się ma swoje zlecenia, to szwagier może poczekać, czasem dłuuugo. A czasem jeszcze rodzinę mozna stracić, bo zasada wzajemności bywa w jedną stronę tylko  :wink:  Ale może akurat będzie dobrze... bo oszczędność to wielka.

----------


## RafBed

Witam.
Na wstępie chciałbym się przywitać i podziękować za niezłą lekturę (mowa o wątku). Dała mi, później i żonie sporo do myślenia. Nawet więcej niż sporo. Jakby mózg zaczął myśleć inaczej. Mieszkamy w mieszkaniu 62m. Nie jest to zły bardzo metraż na dwie osoby + 2 kocurki  :smile: . Jednak w drodze jest ktoś jeszcze  :wink: . Od paru laty jesteśmy w posiadaniu małej bardzo działki (szerokość 20m). Przed przeczytaniem (czytaj spędzeniu kilku nocy przy wątku) mieliśmy upatrzony projekt zgodny z wymogami naszymi jak i architekta miejskiego. Projekt to:  http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/projekty...2939_wróbelek . Oczywiście świadomi, iż na taki  domek potrzebny i wielki kredyt. Sam mało zrobię podczas budowy- brak czasu i umiejętności. Jedynie znajomi instalację elektryczną, ja bardziej już wykończeniówkę estetyczną. Jak napisałem zaczęliśmy inaczej myśleć i po przeszukaniu sporej ilości projektów wpadł nam bardzo w oko  www.krajobrazy.com.pl/projekty_domow/delicja  . I teraz mam pytanie do doświadczonych (wszyscy zapewne bardziej doświadczeni ode mnie  :smile: ), czy w tytułowej kwocie zmieścilibyśmy się z prostym projektem - delicja. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że z projektem z poddaszem użytkowym to już kwota spora powyżej. Wiadomo, iż szukanie materiałów w dobrych cenach będzie na porządku dziennym. Tak samo mam pytanie odnośnie ogrzewania parterówki. Fajnie się czyta o grzaniu w podłodze prądem. Z tym, że nie lubimy mieć w salonie kafli. Tak samo w sypialniach. W tych pomieszczeniach raczej będzie drewno. Więc w podłodze będą tylko pozostałe pomieszczenia (kuchnia, korytarz, łazienka itp). Zaznaczam też, że gaz mamy przy działce w ulicy. Które ogrzewanie wyjdzie w tym wypadku korzystniej? Przy cięciu kosztów z kominka nie chcielibyśmy rezygnować - Lubimy. Jedyną zmianę jaką musielibyśmy zrobić w projekcie to inny kąt dachu. Wymogi dla naszej działki to 30-45 stopni. Będę wdzięczny za wszystkie podpowiedzi odnośnie poglądowych kosztów jak i rozwiązań technicznych. Pozdrawiam. Rafał

----------


## Nefer

RafBet, nie słuchaj tych opowieści o tym jak to drewno się na podłogówkę nie nadaje. Poczytaj trochę forum. Ja mam w salonie deskę warstwową jatoba i mam ogrzewanie podłogowe. I znam wiele osób, ktore mają drewno na podłogówce. Nie dechy na legarach , ale odpowiednie drewno. Więc nie poddawaj się - nie musisz mieć płytek.

----------


## maly dom

Można też ponoć panele położyć - sam o to pytałem  :wink: 
Co do samego projektu: to wejście zdaje mi się że może koszt podnieść troszkę, poza tym przeprojektowałbym rozkład tak aby kuchnia i łazienka były w jednej linii, możliwie najbliżej siebie. Ale ja się czepiam, mam lekkie zboczenie na temat cięcia kosztów i minimalizuję że przesadnie gdzie tylko się da  :smile:  Niech się jeszcze fachury wypowiedzą.

----------


## Kwitko

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...hlight=delicja tu masz link do dziennika budowy delicji.

----------


## ulciam

Witam wszystkich!
Podczytuję ten wątek od dawna  choć on mnie już nie dotyczy bo mój domek już wybudowany i w nim mieszkam :tongue: .
Jeśli chodzi o kwotę 200 tyś.to myślę, że jeżeli wybierze się projekt domu tak do 100m2 i prostego w budowie ,oraz wiele rzeczy zrobi się samemu to jest to realna kwota na stan deweloperski a jak się ma dużo czasu ,umiejętności budowlane i nie spieszy się z budową to i stan pod klucz.
W moim przypadku projekt http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-lk506-KRJ1190z małymi przeróbkami pow.użytk.100m2-kwota wyszła większa bo dom budowany przez fachowców(choć niektórych bym tak nie nazwała) i zastosowałam materiały nie z najniższej półki co oznacza nie najtańsze.Wolałam zaoszczędzić na wykończeniówce a nie na ścianach,dachu czy też oknach.U mnie stan pod klucz to 265 tyś. (ale można było taniej) Ogólnie moim założeniem była kwota 280tyś,do stanu z meblami i papierami -troszkę zabrakło.

*mały dom-*ja mam zrobioną podłogówkę w salonie na której są położone panele i jestem z tego bardzo zadowolona(jak na razie) .Są to panele firmy tarrket przystosowane do kładzenia na ogrzewanie podłogowe .W przypadku takiego ogrzewania stosuje się  inny podkład pod panele -taki z dziurkami .

*RafBet-* Kwitko podała Ci linka do dziennika netki która buduje a w sumie wybudowała już delicję-tam dowiesz się więcej o samy domku i kosztach.

pozdrawiam

----------


## RafBed

Dziękuję Kwitko, zabieram się do lektury  :smile: . 
No właśnie, paneli jakoś tak nie lubimy. Jesteśmy bardziej za drewnem / podłogi. Więc pewnie stanie na ogrzewaniu gazowym w kaloryferkach + podłogówka gdzie kafle (kuchnia, łazienka korytarz itp). Również będzie to dobre i w miarę tanie rozwiązanie? Oczywiście dogrzewać będziemy kominkiem.
Pozdrawiam. Rafał

----------


## maly dom

Pod podłogi też jest możliwość położenia podłogówki, pod parkiety również, panele to przykład najtańszy. Moim  zdaniem mija się z celem kładzenie podłogówki i jednocześnie grzejników, nie wiem czy to się sprawdzi - woda do grzejników musi mieć sporo wyższą temp. niż do podłogówki więc jednym obiegiem nie puścisz, jednym piecem nie ogrzejesz. A dwa piece  - podwójny koszt. To tak na chłopski rozum bo ja specem nie jestem  :wink: 
No i podłogówka jest tańsza w eksploatacji gdyż potrzebuje mniejszej temp. a więc i mniej energii do jej wytworzenia. Jak i same odczucia użytkownika lepsze - wszak stopy najbardziej marzną  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Witam.
> Na wstępie chciałbym się przywitać i podziękować za niezłą lekturę (mowa o wątku)..... Jedyną zmianę jaką musielibyśmy zrobić w projekcie to inny kąt dachu. Wymogi dla naszej działki to 30-45 stopni. Będę wdzięczny za wszystkie podpowiedzi odnośnie poglądowych kosztów jak i rozwiązań technicznych. Pozdrawiam. Rafał


Witaj! Powiem, że całkiem całkiem ta delicja. Na moje oko dałoby się, rezygnując z paru upiększających elementów zmieścić w 200tys. Przeczytałeś wątek, więc już możesz ocenić, gdzie budujący cięli koszty. Jeśli jednak ciut samemu się nie zrobi, "poprzeczka" może pójść w górę. Niemniej nie rezygnuj, zapomnij o poddaszu (wiem, że kusi, bo też byłem zmuszony podnieść dach do 30*) i skup się na parterze. Powodzenia.

----------


## DEZET

> Pod podłogi też jest możliwość położenia podłogówki, pod parkiety również, panele to przykład najtańszy. Moim  zdaniem mija się z celem kładzenie podłogówki i jednocześnie grzejników, nie wiem czy to się sprawdzi - woda do grzejników musi mieć sporo wyższą temp. niż do podłogówki więc jednym obiegiem nie puścisz, jednym piecem nie ogrzejesz. A dwa piece  - podwójny koszt. To tak na chłopski rozum bo ja specem nie jestem 
> No i podłogówka jest tańsza w eksploatacji gdyż potrzebuje mniejszej temp. a więc i mniej energii do jej wytworzenia. Jak i same odczucia użytkownika lepsze - wszak stopy najbardziej marzną


Żadne dwa piece do grzejników i podłogówki! Sprawę załatwiają zawory, rozdzielacze itp hydraulika. Tu poczytać o podłogówce, choć można dostać, :jaw drop: , ale lektura mz obowiązkowa : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?t=129585

----------


## maly dom

> Żadne dwa piece do grzejników i podłogówki! Sprawę załatwiają zawory, rozdzielacze itp hydraulika. Tu poczytać o podłogówce, choć można dostać,, ale lektura mz obowiązkowa : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?t=129585


 Toć pisałem że to tylko moje dywagacje prostego człeka, tematu nie zgłębiałem bo i po co mi to jak planuję elektryczne a i tak już łeb puchnie od nadmiaru danych  :wink:

----------


## ulciam

Ja do podłogówki mam zamontowane same zawory -bez rozdzielaczy , wszystko na jednym piecu i działa bez problemu .Jak się chce ciąć koszty to dom bez kominków i bez drewnianych podłóg -ja tak uważam. :no:

----------


## DEZET

> Toć pisałem że to tylko moje dywagacje prostego człeka, tematu nie zgłębiałem bo i po co mi to jak planuję elektryczne a i tak już łeb puchnie od nadmiaru danych


Nie,  no ok :wink:  Tylko wolałem dmuchać na zimne., żeby nie wyszło, że są potrzebne osobne piece. 
Zgadzam się z ulciam- kominek to koszt, choć ja z niego nie zrezygnowałem (jako alternatywne źródło ciepła). Jak będzie, czy będę często w nim palił-  czas pokaże.
Niemniej koszt komina, kominka i jego obudowy bez rozprowadzenia ciepła można liczyć na min. 10tys. zł.

----------


## ulciam

No i dlatego go nie mam ,a tak bardzo chciałam mieć .

----------


## maly dom

Nie no bez przesady - komin systemowy to koszt z tego co się orientuję 3000zł, do tego wystarczy choćby koza 1500zł i można grzać. Jak akurat z tego nie rezygnuję.
Choć i sam wkład kominkowy można za 1500zł kupić, jego zabudowę zrobić samemu a marmurów kłaść nie trzeba przecież. Ale można i za 20-30tyś sam kominek zrobić - rzecz gustu i zasobności portfela.
Poza tym komin jako wentylacyjny by się choćby przydał, to i tak taniej zawsze niż WM.

----------


## miloszenko

> Nie no bez przesady - komin systemowy to koszt z tego co się orientuję 3000zł, do tego wystarczy choćby koza 1500zł i można grzać. Jak akurat z tego nie rezygnuję.
> Choć i sam wkład kominkowy można za 1500zł kupić, jego zabudowę zrobić samemu a marmurów kłaść nie trzeba przecież. Ale można i za 20-30tyś sam kominek zrobić - rzecz gustu i zasobności portfela.
> Poza tym komin jako wentylacyjny by się choćby przydał, to i tak taniej zawsze niż WM.


Komin musi byc wykonczony, zarowno wewnetrz jak i zewnatrz, to tez koszt (material i robocizna), koza w wielu przypadkach odpada, najprostrzy wklad z zabudowa tymi recami wyjdze min 5 tys.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## ulciam

[QUOTE=miloszenko;5135832]Komin musi byc wykonczony, zarowno wewnetrz jak i zewnatrz, to tez koszt (material i robocizna), koza w wielu przypadkach odpada, najprostrzy wklad z zabudowa tymi recami wyjdze min 5 tys.

Dokładnie ok.5tyś.na kominek do tego ok.5 tyś.na komin 1 spalinowy +1 wentylacyjny(na gotowo materiał z robocizną) i mamy 10 tyś.jak nic.Mały dom ja już ten temat przerabiałam i dlatego zrezygnowałam z kominka .

----------


## RafBed

Dużo więcej wiem na temat ciachów kosztów po przeczytaniu wątku. Jednak marzenia o własnym grilku w ogrodzie czy piwku na tarasie są nierozłączne z podłogą w salonie czy ciepłym kominkiem. Tak właśnie domek mam utrwalony w głowie. Nie wiem skąd, może z innego życia  :wink:   :smile: . Tak samo nie jadam jajka na miękko bez soli, choć ponoć mało zdrowa itd. Nawet jeśli 3 miesiące miałbym pracować na samą podłogę z drewna to i tak jest warte poświęcenia. Takie moje zdanie. Na innych "drobiazgach" ciachać już mogę. Nawet muszę

----------


## gall86

dlaczego uzytkowe poddasze podnosi kosztry?

----------


## DEZET

> dlaczego uzytkowe poddasze podnosi kosztry?


Jak- dlaczego? Użytkowe, czyli mieszkalne: ocieplenie ,łazienka, wc, ściany, sufity trzeba zrobić, rozprowadzić elektrykę, wodę, kanalizację, jakieś panele, czy płytki na podłogi- za darmo ?

----------


## maly dom

Że już o takich drobiazgach jak schody i strop nie wspomnę  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Że już o takich drobiazgach jak schody i strop nie wspomnę


Liczyłem , że strop i schody już ma :wink: 
Właśnie zaczynam wertować informacje o schodach- zrobię sam- stalowe z drewnianymi stopniami, bo ceny u stolarzy przyprawiają o zawrót głowy.

----------


## Kwitko

Poważnie? Sam schody będziesz robił?  Takie samonośne czy na beton?

----------


## DEZET

> Poważnie? Sam schody będziesz robił?  Takie samonośne czy na beton?


Konstrukcja stalowa a stopnice drewniane. Stal pójdzie do malowania proszkowego. Jedna z forumowiczek takie ma, ale gdzieś mi wcięło nick.
W każdym razie mam zdjęcia od niej jako poglądowe, bo ona miała ze spocznikiem, a moje muszą być zabiegowe. Kwestia policzenia wymiarów, może nawet wstępnie zrobię z płyt osb, żeby ocenić jak to wyjdzie.

----------


## fpk

*RafBed* dzienniki budowy delicji są też na http://www.mojabudowa.pl/, np ten http://www.jarecki71.mojabudowa.pl/, nie wiem czy widziałeś...

----------


## Wódowlaniec

Moim zdaniem najtańsze schody to betonowe obłożone płytkami.Niestety nie są za piękne ale jesli chcemy na maksa oszczędnie budowac to musimy polubić niektóre rozwiązania.Całe szczęście w dzisiejszych czasach jest bardzo duży wybór płytek i nietrudno coś dobrać.

----------


## RafBed

fpk dziękuję. Sporo lektury przede mną  :smile:

----------


## EZS

> Konstrukcja stalowa a stopnice drewniane. Stal pójdzie do malowania proszkowego. Jedna z forumowiczek takie ma, ale gdzieś mi wcięło nick.
> W każdym razie mam zdjęcia od niej jako poglądowe, bo ona miała ze spocznikiem, a moje muszą być zabiegowe. Kwestia policzenia wymiarów, może nawet wstępnie zrobię z płyt osb, żeby ocenić jak to wyjdzie.


może to o mnie?
mam ze spocznikiem i półzabiegiem, malowane hammeridem, bo miał kolor ładny  :wink: 
całość bodaj zamknęła się w 4 tyś ale trepy są dębowe? z casto.
tylko to trzeba na etapie budowy już wiedzieć bo albo belki się w ścianę wpuszcza (dawno temu dziennik Kodi Gdynia) albo tak jak u mnie oprzeć na podlodze ale w tym celu mały fundamencik jest pod chudziakiem.

----------


## Kwitko

EZS fajne te Twoje schody!
Daliście mi nadzieję że jednak nie będę musiała wydać straaaasznie dużo pieniędzy na schody. Muszę je pokazać mężowi może będzie umiał takie zrobić  :smile:

----------


## EZS

dodam, że cała stal była z hurtowni, spawał sąsiad, trójkąty robione z resztek po blacie do kuchni (taki blat gotowy z LM, zostały kawałki). Ładne to są teraz, bo już wreszcie wykonczone  :smile:  Chyba jak w sobotę posprzątam to spróbuję kilka zdjęc zrobić

----------


## DEZET

> może to o mnie?
> mam ze spocznikiem i półzabiegiem, malowane hammeridem, bo miał kolor ładny 
> całość bodaj zamknęła się w 4 tyś ale trepy są dębowe? z casto.
> tylko to trzeba na etapie budowy już wiedzieć bo albo belki się w ścianę wpuszcza (dawno temu dziennik Kodi Gdynia) albo tak jak u mnie oprzeć na podlodze ale w tym celu mały fundamencik jest pod chudziakiem.


Ewo, u Ciebie też oglądałem , ale jeszcze jedne mam- za dużo DB czytam chyba, bo potem nie pamiętam co u kogo. 
W każdym razie to ma być coś podobnego. Muszę sobie wymyślić belkę podporową do zabiegowych. Z tym, że moje nie będą mocowane do bocznej ściany, ale wsparte na dwóch belkach stalowych mocowanych z jednej strony do posadzki, a u góry do wieńca ściany wewnętrznej(nośnej).

----------


## Kwitko

Dezet to u mnie też by chyba musiały takie być. Będę Cie podglądać  :big grin:  Jak już wymyślisz coś fajnego to mam nadzieję że się podzielisz pomysłem.

----------


## andzia1705

Witam!! mam zamiar wybudować taki domek http://www.lk-projekt.pl/lkand505-produkt-470.html chcemy podnieść ściankę kolankowa o 3 pustaki, budowalibyśmy  sami z pomocą rodziny ( tata złota raczka, brat murarz jest też hydraulik i elektryk ) musimy zmieścić się w 150tyś do stanu deweloperskiego.  Myślicie ze jest to możliwe??? dodam ze działkę już mamy

----------


## DEZET

> Dezet to u mnie też by chyba musiały takie być. Będę Cie podglądać  Jak już wymyślisz coś fajnego to mam nadzieję że się podzielisz pomysłem.


Na pewno będę sprawę opisywał. Dziś popatrzę na budowie, jak by to zrobić.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam!! mam zamiar wybudować taki domek http://www.lk-projekt.pl/lkand505-produkt-470.html chcemy podnieść ściankę kolankowa o 3 pustaki, budowalibyśmy  sami z pomocą rodziny ( tata złota raczka, brat murarz jest też hydraulik i elektryk ) musimy zmieścić się w 150tyś do stanu deweloperskiego.  Myślicie ze jest to możliwe??? dodam ze działkę już mamy


Cześć! Za 150tys., hmmm i od razu chcesz podnosić ściankę kolankową, czyli zrobić poddasze użytkowe, zamiast strychu. Dojdzie oprócz ścianek kilka okien. O kosztach poddasza pisałem kilka postów wyżej. Same schody oscylują w granicy 10tys. W takim metrażu- 83m2 i z powodu narzuconej kwoty zrezygnowałbym z kominka- kolejne 10tys. oszczędności. Pozbycie się ozdóbek na zewnątrz- okiennice, blachodachówka zamiast dachówek- lżejsza więźba, itp.
Zauważyłem, że stan "deweloperski" ma różne "oblicze"- raz z podstawowymi sprzętami sanitarnymi, kiedy indziej bez niczego. 
Generalnie domek bez ceramiki sanitarnej, płytek, paneli, drzwi i czego tam jeszcze(mebli nie liczymy)- może się udać, bo macie własne ręce do pracy, jednak zostawiałbym sobie furtkę ok.20tys w górę. A wykończenie też sporo kosztuje- znacznie mniej jeśli się robi samemu.

----------


## andzia1705

DEZET  dziękuje za odpowiedz !
ściankę chcemy podnieść ze względu na to iż mieliby zamieszkać na poddaszu rodzice( osobne malutkie  mieszkanko )  schody robi mój tato więc tylko koszty materiału. chodzi mi o stan deweloperski bez ceramiki sanitarnej, płytek, paneli , pomalowanych ścian i oczywiście mebli.  Jeśli chodzi o okiennice to od razu z nich zrezygnowaliśmy. w tych 150 tyś nie biorę pod uwagi projektu i przyłączy.

----------


## andzia1705

dodam ze mieszkanko na poddaszu planujemy zrobić w dalekiej przyszłości

----------


## Kwitko

Podnosząc ściankę kolankową aż o trzy pustaki złupełnie zepsujesz wygląd domku. No ale nie dla każdego wygląd jest najważniejszy  :wink:  A na poddaszu mieliby zamieszkać Twoi rodzice? To tak nie bardzo ludzi na starość na poddaszu zamykać, zawsze to sporo schodów do pokonania więc dla osoby starszej spore ograniczenie. Wiem że puki młodym się jest to się o tym nie myśli. Jeżeli bardzo się postaracie to za 150 tyś powinno się udać doprowadzić do takiego stanu jak opisałaś.

----------


## RafBed

Uważnie przeglądam lekturkę, i widzę użytkowników co podnosili delicję o 2 bloczki + chyba wieniec (nadal piękna). Kąt chyba 35stopni i poddasze jak malowane  :smile: . Tylko gdzie w takim układzie na przyszłość schody zrobić?  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Schody możesz zrobić w miejscu pokoju nr 5. No chyba że nie chcesz rezygnować z pokoju to już większy problem. Salonu trochę szkoda, sporo miejsca zabiorą.

----------


## aksamitka

to nie lepiej wybrac inny projekt, niz podnosić ściankę kolanka? zepsujecie domek, pozatym w jakim wieku są rodzice? poddasze na starsze lata to nie najlepszy pomysl

----------


## RafBed

aksamitka - Rodzice dwóch kocurków i przyszłego małego człowieczka  :smile:  w wieku 38/35. W tym sęk, że ów projekt jest jak najbardziej odpowiedni. Jednak na przyszłość fajnie się asekurować. Za racji mego zawodu przyda się pomieszczenie na pracownię.  Na kolanko może teściowa bądź teściu dołożyłby  :wink:   :smile: . Wcale na dzień dobry nie trzeba rezygnować z pokoju 5. Za parę lat można jedynie przerobić jeśli fundusze pozwolą i potrzeba będzie.

----------


## andzia1705

rodzice maja po 50 lat . myślę ze zawsze lepiej niż wchodzić na 3 piętro kamienicy w której są strasznie strome schody. 
naprawdę aż tak zepsuje sie wygląd domu jeśli podniesie się ściankę kolankową ?

----------


## aksamitka

*andzia*  może skonsultujcie to z projektantem? czy dom nie straci na podniesieniu i zachowa proporcje
wg mnie nie zrobicie tam osobnego mieszkanka- za mało miejsca, dla rodzicow raczej pokój na parterze ( ale to juz moja opinia)

*raf* pytalam o wiek rodzicow andzi  :big grin:

----------


## RafBed

andzia1705 : tutaj możesz zobaczyć jak wygląda delikatnie podniesiony  http://www.marique.mojabudowa.pl

----------


## DEZET

*RafBed* dobrze pisze- 2 bloczki +wieniec. 

*Aksamitka* pisze: "wg mnie nie zrobicie tam osobnego mieszkanka- za mało miejsca, dla rodzicow raczej pokój na parterze ( ale to juz moja opinia)
 Chyba lepsze 30 kilka metrów z osobną łazienką dla rodziców (a'la kawalerka) niż jeden pokój- jak sądzisz?

*Andzia1705* - To co chcesz zrobić - powinno te 150 starczyć. Nieźle wygląda ten domek "marique" z podniesioną ścianą kolankową.
Żeby zniwelować ewentualne zaburzenie proporcji po podniesieniu można wydłużyć nieco okap dachu, jeśli warunki pozwalają.

----------


## bitter

Dziś sprawdziłem, że materiały na część "murowaną" czyli wszystko od fundamentów po wieniec (bez stropu) będą kosztować 40 tys. Silikaty a reszta to zbrojenie i beton. Za bardzo tu się oszczędzić nie da. Dom parterowy 100m2. Jak tu się zmieścić z resztą w 200 tys?  :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

> Chyba lepsze 30 kilka metrów z osobną łazienką dla rodziców (a'la kawalerka) niż jeden pokój- jak sądzisz?
> .



nie wiem, nie jestem rodzicem, ktory ma tam zamieszkać, na pewno wolalabym na stare lata na parterze niz poddasze

----------


## jasiek71

> Dom parterowy 100m2. Jak tu się zmieścić z resztą w 200 tys?


budować z klocków ??

----------


## DEZET

> nie wiem, nie jestem rodzicem, który ma tam zamieszkać, na pewno wolalabym na stare lata na parterze niz poddasze


Ile tysięcy starszych ludzi mieszka nie tylko na pierwszym, ale drugim i trzecim piętrze? Tam windy nie ma, bo przepisy to regulują od 4-go piętra. Co prawda ja świadomie wybrałem parterówkę- właśnie z tego powodu, żeby się na starość po schodach nie skrabać. Mam teraz schody i już mi wystarczy tego chodzenia.

----------


## aksamitka

nie każdy ma taki wybór  :sad:

----------


## Kasia242

> Dziś sprawdziłem, że materiały na część "murowaną" czyli wszystko od fundamentów po wieniec (bez stropu) będą kosztować 40 tys. Silikaty a reszta to zbrojenie i beton. Za bardzo tu się oszczędzić nie da. Dom parterowy 100m2. Jak tu się zmieścić z resztą w 200 tys?


to jak ty to liczysz skoro mnie mój domek 83m2 za ten sam stan za materiały wynosi dokładnie 25,900 zł....tyle ze ytong 24 cm.
Zreszta to do konca masz jeszcze AZ 160 tys :smile:  jak ja bym miał tyle to bym nie wiedział gdzie te kase upchac :smile: ...Kurcze jakby tu był watek czy da sie dom zbudowac za 60-80 tys to mozna by było dumac..ale 200 tysi to na luzaku piekny 100m2 domek z super wyposazeniem...
Jesli chodzi o robocizne ,ostatnio zrobiłem casting na SSO mojego domku...to sie zabijajja za robotą srednia cena wyszła 18 tys zł ...wiec przy tych cenach materiałów i tej podazy robocizny 200 tys to jest niemała suma do wydania.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nefer

> ..ale 200 tysi to na luzaku piekny 100m2 domek z super wyposazeniem...


Tak  - super wyposażenie to jednak pojęcie względne...

----------


## Kasia242

> Tak  - super wyposażenie to jednak pojęcie względne...


nie to nie jest pojęcie względne. Pisząc ,,super wyposażenie,, -miałem na myśli dokładnie takie wykończenie i wyposażenie domu które w 100% zadowoli przecietnego polaka,i pokryje jego potrzeby eksploatacyjne.
pozdrawiam

----------


## pionan

> nie to nie jest pojęcie względne. Pisząc ,,super wyposażenie,, -miałem na myśli dokładnie takie wykończenie i wyposażenie domu które w 100% zadowoli przecietnego polaka,i pokryje jego potrzeby eksploatacyjne.
> pozdrawiam


polaka może tak, Polaka niekoniecznie. Pisząc "super wyposażenie" mam wrazenie, ze nie masz o tym zielonego pojęcia. Mieszkasz ode mnie około 150km. Może wybierasz się gdzieś na wycieczkę w Karkonosze/Izery?? Jeśli tak, to zapraszam do siebie. Pokażę Ci mój dom, który wcale nie jest SUPER wyposażony. Wręcz przeciwnie, mnóstwo rzeczy kupowanych z tzw dolnej półki. Pokażę Ci również faktury ile to wszystko kosztowało. Dom 102m2. Wtedy zmienisz zdanie. Gwarantuję  :smile: 
No chyba, ze masz dostęp np do kradzionego stuffu, no ale tu już nie ma dyskusji.

----------


## bitter

> Jesli chodzi o robocizne ,ostatnio zrobiłem casting na SSO mojego domku...to sie zabijajja za robotą srednia cena wyszła 18 tys zł ..
> pozdrawiam


Nie wiem jak tam w Zielonej Górze ale u mnie pod Szczecinem za taką kasę to nikt nie postawi Ci nawet tej części "murowanej" o jakiej wspomniałem. Murarze najtańsi (ale murarze a nie kierowcy autobusu którzy z powodu bezrobocia pracują jako "murarze") chcą 22- 24 tys. Do tego dochodzi koszt dekarzy ponad 10 tys oraz cieśli za dach i strop drewniany również 10 tys. Razem ponad 40 tys. Tak więc SSO to jest u mnie ok 120 tys materiały z robotą. Fakt, że dom ma skomplikowany dach ale jeżeli by go uprościć to może zeszlibyśmy o jakieś 20 tys z całości. 

Ale jak już psiałem mój cel to 350 tys pod klucz z wyposażeniem. Ale staram się oszczędzić tam gdzie mogę. Np. zmniejszyłem ilość i wielkość okien w sypialniach. Za to salon mam mocno przeszklony. Moje okna to 12 tys plus 13 tys za okno przesuwne HS. Okna z znanej dobrej firmy, trzyszybowe montowane w warstwie ocieplenia cena z monażem. Okno HS to był wielki dylemat - brać nie brać. Ale to tak jak z wspomaganiem kierownicy w aucie. Wygoda używanie niesamowita i można by zaoszczędzić ale .... ja pękłem i kupiłem.

----------


## maciek1000000

sam niedlugo zaczynam budowę i rozpiętość cen mnie po prostu śmieszy albo i załamuje , jedna osoba twierdzi ze wybudowała dom za 70 tys a inna ze za 300 dom tej samej powierzchni i za swoja teze jest gotowa zabić twierdząc ze taniej sie nie da

ekipa która będzie pracowała u mnie dała mi porównywalny projekt do mojego budynku 
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m400ba34e51481
twierdząc że ostatnio budowali ten domek i SSO robocizna + materiał , dach z dachówki ceramicznej taniej ale zawsze to lepsze niz blacha wyszedł ich 90 tys??

czy to możliwe zeby w takiej cenie zrobić taki budynek

----------


## DEZET

> to jak ty to liczysz skoro mnie mój domek 83m2 za ten sam stan za materiały wynosi dokładnie 25,900 zł....tyle ze ytong 24 cm.
> Zreszta to do konca masz jeszcze AZ 160 tys jak ja bym miał tyle to bym nie wiedział gdzie te kase upchac...Kurcze jakby tu był watek czy da sie dom zbudowac za 60-80 tys to mozna by było dumac..ale 200 tysi to na luzaku piekny 100m2 domek z super wyposazeniem...
> Jesli chodzi o robocizne ,ostatnio zrobiłem casting na SSO mojego domku...to sie zabijajja za robotą srednia cena wyszła 18 tys zł ...wiec przy tych cenach materiałów i tej podazy robocizny 200 tys to jest niemała suma do wydania.
> pozdrawiam


Sądzisz , że Ytong jest tańszy od silikatu? Policzyłeś wszystko tak jak *bitter* pisał? Sam będziesz robił, czy ekipą?
Ja za ten etap zapłaciłem ekipie ok.13tys., a Ty chcesz z materiałami za 26tys mieć SSO?
Naprawdę nie masz pojęcia, o czym piszesz- słuchaj tych co już zbudowali lub są po tym etapie budowy. 
Mnie też się zdawało, że 150 tys. to fura kasy, a topnieje, jak lód w lecie.  Dach prawie na gotowo kosztował mnie 46tys.- z własną pracą! Zajrzyj jak chcesz do mojego DB - zobaczysz ile zrobiłem sam w ramach oszczędności. 
Casting- castingiem - też Ci zrobię za 18tys.- pytanie -jak z referencjami murarzy- czy widziałeś ich budowanie, czy są z polecenia? Zobacz na DB *arektoja*- jak "fachowcy" murowali mu ściany! 

"Super wyposażenie" = standard wyposażenie w Twojej wypowiedzi. Pamiętaj, żeby zbudować dobrze- bo dla siebie- nie można tego załatwić byle czym. Wydasz na tanie rzeczy- wydasz 2 razy! Biednego nie stać na poprawki.

Wspomnę słowa znajomego dekarza: "dach trzeba zrobić raz i... zapomnieć o nim" - I to się tyczy całej budowy!
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DEZET

> sam niedlugo zaczynam budowę i rozpiętość cen mnie po prostu śmieszy albo i załamuje , jedna osoba twierdzi ze wybudowała dom za 70 tys a inna ze za 300 dom tej samej powierzchni i za swoja teze jest gotowa zabić twierdząc ze taniej sie nie da
> 
> ekipa która będzie pracowała u mnie dała mi porównywalny projekt do mojego budynku 
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m400ba34e51481
> twierdząc że ostatnio budowali ten domek i SSO robocizna + materiał , dach z dachówki ceramicznej taniej ale zawsze to lepsze niz blacha wyszedł ich 90 tys??
> 
> czy to możliwe zeby w takiej cenie zrobić taki budynek


Jeden robi sam, inny ekipami, które za darmo nie pracują- o rozpiętości cen można w nieskończoność. Są silikaty i marmury  :wink: 
Czy aby na pewno tania dachówka ZAWSZE będzie lepsza od blachy? Widziałem te nawet z lepszej dachówki rozbierane i poprawiane, bo woda się lała strumieniami do domu.

SSO za 90tys? Możliwe, tylko czy na pewno wzięli tyle. A do końca takiej budowy jeszcze duuużo kasy do wydania: okna , drzwi, instalacje, kominek, tynki, posadzki...

----------


## Kate12

Witam, 

mamy zamiar budować Sielankę http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...ka_30_st/0/277 ale bez poddasza. Myślicie, że 250 000 to realna suma?????

----------


## kinka

Mam stan surowy zamknięty dokładnie miesiąc temu.Dom 130m z poddaszem użytkowym,budowany z porothermu 25,okna obustronny brąz,blachodachówka Pruszyński.Materiały z średniej półki i naprawdę tak jak tutaj ktoś napisał rozpiętosc cen w hurtowniach jest bardzo duża i trzeba się naszukać.Obecnie dom kosztuje mnie 90 tys.W tym robocizna 18tys,dach 20tys,okna 9tys,reszta to materiały.Tak więc jest możliwe wybudowanie domu za 200tys.

----------


## ulciam

> sam niedlugo zaczynam budowę i rozpiętość cen mnie po prostu śmieszy albo i załamuje , jedna osoba twierdzi ze wybudowała dom za 70 tys a inna ze za 300 dom tej samej powierzchni i za swoja teze jest gotowa zabić twierdząc ze taniej sie nie da
> 
> ekipa która będzie pracowała u mnie dała mi porównywalny projekt do mojego budynku 
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m400ba34e51481
> twierdząc że ostatnio budowali ten domek i SSO robocizna + materiał , dach z dachówki ceramicznej taniej ale zawsze to lepsze niz blacha wyszedł ich 90 tys??
> 
> 
> czy to możliwe zeby w takiej cenie zrobić taki budynek


Jest to możliwe -u mnie sso wyszedł 95tyś. (materiał+robocizna)

----------


## ulciam

> Witam, 
> 
> mamy zamiar budować Sielankę http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...ka_30_st/0/277 ale bez poddasza. Myślicie, że 250 000 to realna suma?????



Nie licząc papierów i działki to może wystarczy .

----------


## DEZET

> Witam, 
> 
> mamy zamiar budować Sielankę http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...ka_30_st/0/277 ale bez poddasza. Myślicie, że 250 000 to realna suma?????


Projekt bardzo podobny do Irysa z tej samej pracowni. Nieciekawy układ schodów, ale skoro nie chcesz poddasza problem odpada. Strop betonowy (teriva) trochę kosztuje(nie wiem ile). Nie piszesz czy chcesz garaż- koszt minimum 15tys. 
Ja na liczniku mam 150tys, liczę że na zamieszkanie jeszcze skromnie jakieś 80 potrzebuję. 
Czy się zmieścisz w 250? Przy pracy własnej -tak, bo to jednak spory dom.
Zwróć uwagę, czy pozwolą wybudować dom z garażem o takiej długości- 17,7m, u mnie było ograniczenie do 17m elewacji.

----------


## Kwitko

Dziś dowiedziałam się że znajomy wybudował dom za 130 tys  :jaw drop: 
Poważnie! Już mieszka! Na razie wykończyli tylko dół.   Większość robił sam, ale do niektórych prac zatrudniał ekipy. Nie wiem niestety co to za projekt, domek z poddaszem użytkowym, dachem dwuspadowym. Salon, 3 pokoje, 2 łazienki. To ja nie wiem na czym można tak oszczędzić. Myślałam że taniej niż my już nie da się budować, a tu proszę!

----------


## bitter

Jak dla mnie to bzdury ... 130 tys. Chyba gołe ściany pomalowane wapnem i z ogniskiem w salonie  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Coś Ty! Nawet kominek mają  :big grin:  Ogrzewanie gazowe, płytki w łazience, panele w salonie, dół normalnie wykończony do zamieszkania. Też się zastanawiam czy może coś mu się w liczeniu nie pomyliło  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Może 130tys € ? :big lol:    Nie wiem co o takich budowach myśleć, ile w tym prawdy. Kolega na remont domu wziął 90tys. Zrobił 2 lub 3pokoje na poddaszu, wyremontował salon i kuchnię i dostawił kawałek werandy i kasa poszła. A gdyby budować, to gdzie tu jeszcze dach, ściany, fundamenty, instalacje?

----------


## gall86

a ja twierdze, ze to jest mozliwe...
generalnie temat jak dla mnie nie ma sensu, bo mamy dwa obozy - jedni twierdza ze sie da inni, ze nie.
wszystko zalezy od wlasnego wkladu.
jak ktos zleca firmie i nie wie nawet gdzie mu buduja ten dom, to moze dac 200000 za SSO, jak ktos zrobi wszystko sam to zaplaci za materialy + ewentualnie jakies grosze dla pomocnika.
inna sprawa to materialy. jedni kupuja w najblizszym mozliwy skladzie/hurtowi, a inni jezdza i negocjuja ile sie da.
Moim zdaniem identyczny dom mozna postawic w bardzo roznych kwotach - od niewiarygodnie niskich po cholernie przeplacone.
Kolejna sprawa to wykonczenie domu. Tu duzo zalezy od charakteru inwestora/ow. Jak buduja dla siebie to moga wykonczyc ladnie i niedrogo, co innego jak ktos buduje na pokaz, zeby pokazac rodzinie czy znajomym. I tutaj także wykonczenie domu mozna zrobic w roznych kwotach, niekonicznie zaleznych od standardow.

----------


## Kwitko

Ten znajomy wziął 150 tys. ZŁ kredytu, wybudował dom i jeszcze 20 tys. mu zostało  :big grin:   To się nazywa budowanie  :big tongue:  Budował w tej samej okolicy co my więc może my zbyt rozrzutni jesteśmy  :Confused:

----------


## gall86

> Jak- dlaczego? Użytkowe, czyli mieszkalne: ocieplenie ,łazienka, wc, ściany, sufity trzeba zrobić, rozprowadzić elektrykę, wodę, kanalizację, jakieś panele, czy płytki na podłogi- za darmo ?


Czyli jak mam dom parterowy, to lazienki, ocieplenie i sufit powstaje sam lub jest wyczarowany przez swietego mikolaja?
Czy w domu parterowym nie trzeba rozprowadzac elektryki, ani wody? podlogi kladzie sie w polowie?
OCzywiscie porownuje domy o podobnej powierzchni.

----------


## Kwitko

gall86 no właśnie nie wiem czy jest to możliwe. My wydaliśmy już ponad 80 tys. a przed nami jeszcze mnóstwo pieniędzy do wydania. Budujemy naprawdę oszczędnie i nie wiem na czym moglibyśmy jeszcze zaoszczędzić żeby zmieścić się w kwocie 130 tys.

----------


## EZS

Co do domu za 100 tyś, widziałam że jest to możliwe. Przynajmniej bylo w 2006 roku, a ceny wcale się aż tak nie zmieniły. To dom kolegi z forum ale niedaleko mnie, miał zresztą mojego murarza. Wszystko policzył skrupulatnie i się zmieścił. Bez dzialki lecz z garażem. 
Sekret żaden. Projekt indywidualny rysowany "żeby tanio budować" na bazie stodoły, bez żadnych ozdób. Powierzchni nie pamiętam, ale ponad 100 m plus garaż w bryle. Dom długi i dość chudy, ściany nośne tylko zewnętrzne, w środku podział cienkim BK, dach dwuspadowy kryty blachą. Więźba wiązarowa z desek, bez stropu. Murarz budował tylko tą skorupkę, wziął 1,5 za fundamenty i 6 za sciany. Dach robili sami z ojcem. Jedna łazienka a za jej plecami kuchnia (wspólne przyłącza). Poważnie, jak oglądałam ten dom, to zrozumiałam, ze można oszczędzić dużo i można budować tanio. Ale zacząć trzeba od projektu. No i... ten dom nie był ładny. Ozdobili go potem jakąś werandką, ale ...

----------


## an-bud

> Jak dla mnie to bzdury ... 130 tys. Chyba gołe ściany pomalowane wapnem i z ogniskiem w salonie


 
 :roll eyes:  Wydałem mniej niż połowę tego co wyżej.... mam ognisko ale w kominku, pomalowane zwykłą farbą... 
...koszty są z działką  :roll eyes:

----------


## Zielony ogród

jeżeli dom jest jest prostą stodołą, ale ma zachowane proporcje (wielkość okien duzo robi) i jest schludny plus uporządkowany teren wkoło plus trochę zieleni (jak nie pieniędzy to wystarczy trawa i kilka brzóz czy sosen) - to nie może byc brzydki. Brzydota nie zalezy od braku pieniędzy.

zresztą co tu duzo wymyślać - 4 ściany plus najprostszy dach, ile to może kosztować. W środku cokolwiek, nawet otwarta przestrzeń z jednymi drzwiami do łazienki - i juz da sie mieszkać. Chwala sie w "DOMO" takimi loftami z jedna przestrzenią......Sufit podwiesić, narzucić wełny na to, kominek pośrodku  i juz sie mieszka. Niejeden mieszkaniec obskurnego wiezowca marzyłby o czyms takim. Woda - bateria w kuchni, bateria w łazience i spłuczka, prysznic albo wanna, bojler elektryczny (tanio wychodzi wbrew pozorom) i już.

Mozna mozna, tylko ludzie chcieliby wszystko.....w reklamy wierzą, popisywac sie chca....cóz, takie czasy.

----------


## DEZET

> Czyli jak mam dom parterowy, to lazienki, ocieplenie i sufit powstaje sam lub jest wyczarowany przez swietego mikolaja?
> Czy w domu parterowym nie trzeba rozprowadzac elektryki, ani wody? podlogi kladzie sie w polowie?
> OCzywiscie porownuje domy o podobnej powierzchni.


Jeśli dobrze pamiętam, pytałeś o koszt poddasza użytkowego- na parterze też masz pokoje, łazienkę, itd., chyba, że budujesz na palach lub do wc będziesz latał na górę  :tongue: 
Na poddaszu robisz to niejako drugi raz, więc koszt prawie x2. Czytaj ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## DEZET

> Wydałem mniej niż połowę tego co wyżej.... mam ognisko ale w kominku, pomalowane zwykłą farbą... 
> ...koszty są z działką


 Ale nie budowałeś tylko kupiłeś... ruinkę :wink:  i remontowałeś.

----------


## an-bud

> Ale nie budowałeś tylko kupiłeś... ruinkę i remontowałeś.


większy remont od budowy przeciętnego domu

----------


## bladyy78

Koledzy ja wybudowałem dom co prawda jeszcze go kończę ale jak bym miał 130 tyś to już bym dawno w nim mieszkał. Ruszyłem z budową mając w kieszenie 40tyś oszczędności,  a resztę wydaje na bieżąco z moich skromnych dochodów. W tej kwocie wybudowałem dom z stanie surowym zamkniętym z oknami. Praktycznie wszystkie prace wykonywałem samodzielnie bez ekip. Najdroższa jest wykończeniówka tu rozpiętość kosztów może miedzy poszczególnymi inwestorami być znaczna. Mi do domu wystarczą drzwi wewnętrzne z marketu za które płace po 300zł szt, a inni płacą za drzwi po 2tyś, ja kupuje płytki po 40zł m2, inni po 100zł, mi wystarczy kominek za 3 tys inni płacą po 6-8 tyś. Ja planuje na meble w kuchni wydać 2-3tyś i wykonać je samodzielnie a  inni kupią meble za 15tyś wiec sam widzicie jakie mogą być różnice w cenie. W większości przypadków połowa kosztów jakie ponoszą inwestorzy przy budowie domu  to koszty ekip które to wszystko wykonują.

----------


## DEZET

Trochę popadacie w skrajności:
*Zielony ogród* proponuje dom jednoizbowy, 
*bladyy78* - wybudował za 40tys.+ comiesięczne wypłaty- ile lat Ci to zajęło i ile już naprawdę wydałeś?
*an-bud* kupił dworek i wyremontował z 480m2 - 100m2 i mieszkać już można. Pisze: "większy remont od budowy domu" - czyli wydał na początku grosze, a potem włożył w remont... xxx zł??
*bitter* nie wyobraża sobie gotowej chaty za 130tys. 
Ja sobie mogę wyobrazić, ale... no właśnie: jaka powierzchnia, ile pokoi, łazienka z wc, czy osobno, gabinet, spiżarnia. Wybierałem projekt nie najtańszy, lecz taki jaki będzie spełniał moje oczekiwania i potrzeby (!!) w zakresie ilości pokoi, ich rozkładu, moich potrzeb i upodobań. Nie będzie tam super drogich rzeczy (ale np. drzwi za 300zł, o których pisze bladyy78 ), mają być funkcjonalne,ale i nie najtańsze. Ot, tylko tyle i ...aż tyle.
Zdawać sobie trzeba sprawę z tego, że pewne rzeczy muszą kosztować i nie kupi się suporeksa na dom za 2zł, bo on kosztuje 3-4 razy więcej.
Na niektórych pracach możemy oszczędzić- choćby kopanie pod przyłącza- u mnie wołali 50zł/m. Część kopałem sam, część chłopaki kopali po 10zł/h- wyszło taniej, a kilkadziesiąt metrów było. Przykłady można mnożyć.

----------


## bladyy78

Kolego  stan surowy z jednym pomocnikiem wystawiłem w 4 miesiące. Koszt 40 tyś to materiały na ściany fundamenty i dach i okna, robocizny nie liczę bo była moja w cenie tej jest również robocizna ekipy która kładła blacho-dachówkę za położenie blachy zapłaciłem  4 tyś . Jak by mi to wszystko  robiła firma od podstawa to zapewne bym wydał o 30tyś więcej. Dom to prosta konstrukcja z dachem dwuspadowym o powierzchni ok 100m2 z doprojektowanym garażem dwu-stanowiskowym o pow. 50m2 nad którym znajduje się taras.

----------


## firewall

> Nie będzie tam super drogich rzeczy (ale np. drzwi za 300zł, o których pisze bladyy78 ), mają być funkcjonalne,ale i nie najtańsze


Znaczy te drzwi to takie wejściowo- wyjściowe

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Trochę popadacie w skrajności:
> *Zielony ogród* proponuje dom jednoizbowy, 
> *bladyy78* - wybudował za 40tys.+ comiesięczne wypłaty- ile lat Ci to zajęło i ile już naprawdę wydałeś?
> *an-bud* kupił dworek i wyremontował z 480m2 - 100m2 i mieszkać już można. Pisze: "większy remont od budowy domu" - czyli wydał na początku grosze, a potem włożył w remont... xxx zł??
> *bitter* nie wyobraża sobie gotowej chaty za 130tys. 
> Ja sobie mogę wyobrazić, ale... no właśnie: jaka powierzchnia, ile pokoi, łazienka z wc, czy osobno, gabinet, spiżarnia. Wybierałem projekt nie najtańszy, lecz taki jaki będzie spełniał moje oczekiwania i potrzeby (!!) w zakresie ilości pokoi, ich rozkładu, moich potrzeb i upodobań. Nie będzie tam super drogich rzeczy (ale np. drzwi za 300zł, o których pisze bladyy78 ), mają być funkcjonalne,ale i nie najtańsze. Ot, tylko tyle i ...aż tyle.
> Zdawać sobie trzeba sprawę z tego, że pewne rzeczy muszą kosztować i nie kupi się suporeksa na dom za 2zł, bo on kosztuje 3-4 razy więcej.
> Na niektórych pracach możemy oszczędzić- choćby kopanie pod przyłącza- u mnie wołali 50zł/m. Część kopałem sam, część chłopaki kopali po 10zł/h- wyszło taniej, a kilkadziesiąt metrów było. Przykłady można mnożyć.


wątek nie jest o domu spełniajacym potrzeby (to byłoby zbyt łatwe - nie ma oczym dyskutować), ale o domu za 200 tysięcy. to jest róznica.
moje potrzeby i marzenia to dom minimum 300m2 w angielskim stylu (lubie ten styl, mam potrzebe przestrzeni, lubie porzadek, więc pomoc domowa konieczna)
ale moje mozliwości to stodoła 90m2
i cóz, cały problem w uświadomieniu sobie róznicy między potrzebami i mozliwościami. trudno sie przyznać, że mozliwości sa niewielkie. 
ale pytanie brzmi - czy mozna wybudować dom za 200 tysięcy. Dom - czyli kuchnia, łazienka i jakaś przestrzeń dzienna i nocna, co oczywiście mozna połączyć. Nie garaż, balkon czy piwnica, tylko po prostu mieszkanko zaspokajające podstawowe potrzeby bytowe, wolno stojące mieszkanko.

----------


## bitter

> Kolego  stan surowy z jednym pomocnikiem wystawiłem w 4 miesiące. Koszt 40 tyś to materiały na ściany fundamenty i dach i okna, robocizny nie liczę bo była moja w cenie tej jest również robocizna ekipy która kładła blacho-dachówkę za położenie blachy zapłaciłem  4 tyś . Jak by mi to wszystko  robiła firma od podstawa to zapewne bym wydał o 30tyś więcej. Dom to prosta konstrukcja z dachem dwuspadowym o powierzchni ok 100m2 z doprojektowanym garażem dwu-stanowiskowym o pow. 50m2 nad którym znajduje się taras.


No w takie bzdury to już nie uwierzę. Jak pisałem sam materiał na mój dom (100m2) kosztować będzie ok 40 tys i ceny mam z internetu i negocjowane z hurtowni! A wchodzi w to beton na fundamenty, słupy i nadproża, bloczki fundamentowe, papa i inne folie izolacyjne, dysperbity i takie tam oraz silikaty na ściany zewnętrzne i działowe. Mój dom nie ma idealnego kształtu czyli nie jest zbudowany na polu kwadratu ale jak spojrzycie na rzut to nie jest jakiś mocno powiększający koszt materiałów. Skoro ty w tej kwocie miałeś materiały jeszcze na dach!!! i okna to co to za chata? Nie pisz takich bzdur bo przeczyta to ktoś kto ma 100 tys w kieszeni, porwie się na budowę domu i zostanie z SSO do końca życia bo taki dom ciężko teraz sprzedać. Możęsz przedstawić kosztorys? Ilość materiału oraz ceny jakie płaciłeś za ten materiał?

----------


## Kwitko

Jeszcze garaż w cenie!!! W szoku jestem! To ja nie wiem jakie my materiały kupowaliśmy, chyba dwa razy droższe niż inni  :Confused:

----------


## gall86

> Jeśli dobrze pamiętam, pytałeś o koszt poddasza użytkowego- na parterze też masz pokoje, łazienkę, itd., chyba, że budujesz na palach lub do wc będziesz latał na górę 
> Na poddaszu robisz to niejako drugi raz, więc koszt prawie x2. Czytaj ze zrozumieniem.


Czytam ze zrozumieniem. Jeżeli mam 130m2 po podłogach to czy parterowka czy 8 pietrowka na panele wydaje tyle samo (analogicznie kafelki, czy ogrzewanie podlogowe). Sporo poraterówek ma kibelek i lazienke osobno, albo nawet 2 lazienki. Ja planuje na dole kibel + umywalka, a na gorze lazienka z prysznicem + ew. wanna.
Jedyny koszt, który na pewno podnosi koszty domu z poddaszem użytkowym to strop.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Czytam ze zrozumieniem. Jeżeli mam 130m2 po podłogach to czy parterowka czy 8 pietrowka na panele wydaje tyle samo (analogicznie kafelki, czy ogrzewanie podlogowe). Sporo poraterówek ma kibelek i lazienke osobno, albo nawet 2 lazienki. Ja planuje na dole kibel + umywalka, a na gorze lazienka z prysznicem + ew. wanna.
> Jedyny koszt, który na pewno podnosi koszty domu z poddaszem użytkowym to strop.


nie jedyny, niestety:

strop
schody
utracone m2 powierzchni na schody (dziura musi byc spora - w małym domu to kilka straconych metrów i na dole, i na górze)
dłuższe kominy
dodatkowy wieniec (z tego co obserwuję - przy podniesionej scianie kolankowej)

i owszem, paneli kupisz tyle samo, ale podłogi po której możesz chodzić a nie sie czołgać sporo mniej pod skosami

i jeszcze mi sie przypomniało - przy uzytkowym poddaszu musisz zrobic pełne deskowanie i papę, a jak masz zwykły nieuzytkowy strych wystarczy dachówka, tak jak od wieków sie robiło, i nie ma problemów z wentylacją więźby.

----------


## gall86

pełne deskowanie? nie muszę  :smile:  papa? także nie muszę.
Z tym czołganiem to tez lekka przesada. Pod skosami daje się np łózka czy biurka, gdzie się nie stoi a leży lub siedzi. Chyba, że jesteś stawiana w kącie za karę - to może być problem  :big tongue:

----------


## bladyy78

Nie muszę nikomu udowadniać że można wybudować tanio bo nie mam w tym żadnego interesu. Startowałem z 40tyś w reku i musiałem za tą kwotę wystawić stan surowy.  Podam wam te ceny które pamięta, jakie poniosłem Kolego fundamenty nie mam z bloczków betonowych tylko lane, samodzielnie z betoniarki.  Nadproża nie gotowe tylko lane na budowie.  Ściany z betonu komórkowego koszt bloczka wtedy bodajże 4 zł szt,  na dom kupiłem bodajże 2000 bloczków, cegła na kominy 50gr,  za drewno na więźbę z łatami  dałem  2000 zł a więźba w tamtym czasie kosztowała 550 za m3, deski szalunkowe 3 kubiki za które zapłaciłem 1000zł 350zł m3. W sumie dach mnie kosztował 10tyś.  Stal na stropy to 5 tyś. beton z gruszki  stropy w sumie 13m3 po 170zł m3- 2200zł, Okna wewnętrzne 5 tyś + 2 okna dachowe 2 tyś. Do tego trzeba doliczyć cement, gwoździe, piasek, wapno, żwir i swoja prace. Pewnie o wielu rzeczach nie wspomniałem ale jak pisałem na początku musiałem zamknąć się w tej kwocie i mi się udało.

----------


## miloszenko

> Czytam ze zrozumieniem. Jeżeli mam 130m2 po podłogach to czy parterowka czy 8 pietrowka na panele wydaje tyle samo (analogicznie kafelki, czy ogrzewanie podlogowe). Sporo poraterówek ma kibelek i lazienke osobno, albo nawet 2 lazienki. Ja planuje na dole kibel + umywalka, a na gorze lazienka z prysznicem + ew. wanna.
> Jedyny koszt, który na pewno podnosi koszty domu z poddaszem użytkowym to strop.


130 m2 po podlogach w domu z poddaszem to tak bedzie ze 115 m2 srednio uzytkowej. To jest 15 podglogi extra, ktore trzeba zrobic, i tyczy sie to nie tylko paneli ale wszystkiego pod spodem: podlogowki, wylewki styropianu i stropu. To nie jest jakis majatek ale roznica jest zauwazalna.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kwitko

bladyy78, a w którym roku Ty budowałeś (kupowałeś materiały)?

----------


## bladyy78

Materiały kupowałem 2006roku.

----------


## bladyy78

Może podacie ceny ile teraz kosztuje, m3 więźby, m3 desek, m3 betonu z betoniarni, tona stali, beton komórkowy?

----------


## Crazy

Miloszenko, w tym poście http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5128466 radziłeś mi zastąpienie ściany silikatem 18cm. Powiem, że bardzo mocno się nad tym zastanawiam. Tylko jaki fundament? W projekcie jest tradycyjny, ława plus bloczki 24cm. Czy są bloczki fundamentowe 18cm. Jeżeli będę chciał płytę to pewnie potrzebuję nowego PnB. A może lepiej zrobi lany fundament, 18cm? Co wyjdzie lepiej cenowo?

----------


## miloszenko

> Miloszenko, w tym poście http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5128466 radziłeś mi zastąpienie ściany silikatem 18cm. Powiem, że bardzo mocno się nad tym zastanawiam. Tylko jaki fundament? W projekcie jest tradycyjny, ława plus bloczki 24cm. Czy są bloczki fundamentowe 18cm. Jeżeli będę chciał płytę to pewnie potrzebuję nowego PnB. A może lepiej zrobi lany fundament, 18cm? Co wyjdzie lepiej cenowo?


To juz pytanie do konstruktora. Ja mialem plyte fundamentowa, grubosc sciany nie miala wiekszego znaczenia, projekt byl taki, zeby silke 24 tez utrzymac w razie czego. PnB nie musisz miec nowego, tylko projekt plyty zalaczyc do dziennika budowy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## maciek1000000

wracając do tematu domu za 200 tys.
niestety to nowy projekt (troche zmieniony dom w poziomkach) i nie ma jeszcze nikogo kto by to coś budował

ale dach najprostszy dwuspadowy, bryła tez prosta bez żadnych udziwnień , powierzchnia okien też nie jakaś kosmiczna??? czy budując powiedzmy SSO za te 90-100 tys chyba można w nim zamieszkać za 200tys - naturalnie bez ogrodzenia dzialki, ogródka itp itd

z prostego liczenia czyli telefonow do hurtowni wyszlo mi mniej wiecej tak:
beton z gruszki około 7-8tys
pustaki - jakies 8 tys
wiezba - 5 tys
deski szalunkowe - 2 tys
stal - okolo 3 tys
dachowka - okolo 10 tys
okna dachowe 3 tys
kominy - 6 tys

robocizna - jakies 30 tys

czyli bez tych mniejszych i wiekszych wydatkow wychodzi jakies 80tys , dane mam z kosztorysu budowlanego

okna na caly budynek mi wycenili bez proszenie i negecjowania na jakies 9 tys z montazem

pozniejsze tynki i wylewki to okolo 450 metrow kwadratowych liczac po 20 zl to kolejne 9 tys
instalacja elektryczna to jakies 8 tys

nie wiem ile gaz i podlogowka bo w tym nigdy nie siedzialem wiec nie chce strzelac

no wiec chyba sie da??? chyba ze zle licze to mnie wyprowadzcie z bledu

----------


## bladyy78

Kolego ja właśnie wybudowałem dom w poziomkach, też dokonałem niewiekich przeróbek wiec zawsze coś ci mogę doradzić.

----------


## andrzej27

> Kolego ja właśnie wybudowałem dom w poziomkach, też dokonałem niewiekich przeróbek wiec zawsze coś ci mogę doradzić.


a ile masz mkw??????????????????????/

----------


## Kate12

> Nie licząc papierów i działki to może wystarczy .


właśnie nie liczę działki i papierów  :smile:

----------


## Kate12

> Projekt bardzo podobny do Irysa z tej samej pracowni. Nieciekawy układ schodów, ale skoro nie chcesz poddasza problem odpada. Strop betonowy (teriva) trochę kosztuje(nie wiem ile). Nie piszesz czy chcesz garaż- koszt minimum 15tys. 
> Ja na liczniku mam 150tys, liczę że na zamieszkanie jeszcze skromnie jakieś 80 potrzebuję. 
> Czy się zmieścisz w 250? Przy pracy własnej -tak, bo to jednak spory dom.
> Zwróć uwagę, czy pozwolą wybudować dom z garażem o takiej długości- 17,7m, u mnie było ograniczenie do 17m elewacji.



dom się zmieści na działce i pozwolą wybudować, bo niedaleko stoi taki sam  :smile:  
a co do stropu to zadam dziwne pytanie, ale zwróćcie uwagę, że po 1 jestem kobietą a po 2 dopiero się rozglądamy  :wink:  - czy jeśli nie robimy poddasza to można zamienić strop na inny ??? (tańszy)

----------


## DEZET

Rozmowa o kosztach poniesionych 6 lat temu- za 40tys. - bez sensu. Inne ceny- suporeks 4zł/szt- marzenie. Pozostałe również odstają znacznie od dzisiejszych.

maciek1000000- dodaj jeszcze z 15-20% na nieprzewidziane wydatki. U mnie tynki po ok.23zł/m2 z materiałem. Przyłącze gazowe ok.2000, do tego projekt instalacji wewn.- 500zł + sama instalacja- koszt jeszcze nieznany. Woda i kanalizacja- projekt 700 + przyłącze h2o- ok.900zł. Kanaliza koszt rur fi 160, przykanalik miałem wcześniej- 250zł. Prąd ok. 600zł (2001rok), teraz nie wiem jaka jest cena. Doszedł koszt kabla- 600zł.
Okna dobrze zamawiać teraz - lepsze ceny, promocje w firmach.

----------


## DEZET

> Znaczy te drzwi to takie wejściowo- wyjściowe


Drzwi wewnętrzne- a masz inne niż we/wy?  :wink: 

Zielony ogród- deskowanie nie jest potrzebne do zabudowy poddasza użytkowego. Wystarczy membrana (nie folia) dachowa.

----------


## bladyy78

Zależy ja jakie mkw pytasz? pow użytkowa 90m2, powierzchnia podług 109m2 a całkowita 114m2 , do tego trzeba doliczyć powierzchnie doprojektowanego garażu ok 50m2.

----------


## bladyy78

Dezet nie wszystko poszło do góry niektóre materiały zdrożały nie które staniały. Rożnica cen w stanie surowym w moim wypadku by nie była znacznie wyższa. Koszt ścian z bk by był droższy o max 3 tysiące na więźbę by wydał parę stówek więcej. Za beton z betoniarni bym, wydał teraz o 1400zł więcej. Blacha jest w tej samej cenie co była stal podobnie. Najwiecej poszła do góry robocizna, nie ceny materiałów budowlanych.

----------


## andrzej27

> Zależy ja jakie mkw pytasz? pow użytkowa 90m2, powierzchnia podług 109m2 a całkowita 114m2 , do tego trzeba doliczyć powierzchnie doprojektowanego garażu ok 50m2.


z poddaszem????????

----------


## Kalisa

Andrzej umiesz korzystać z google?

----------


## andrzej27

> Andrzej umiesz korzystać z google?


jasne

----------


## andrzej27

> Andrzej umiesz korzystać z google?


jasne

----------


## maciek1000000

> maciek1000000- dodaj jeszcze z 15-20% na nieprzewidziane wydatki. U mnie tynki po ok.23zł/m2 z materiałem. Przyłącze gazowe ok.2000, do tego projekt instalacji wewn.- 500zł + sama instalacja- koszt jeszcze nieznany. Woda i kanalizacja- projekt 700 + przyłącze h2o- ok.900zł. Kanaliza koszt rur fi 160, przykanalik miałem wcześniej- 250zł. Prąd ok. 600zł (2001rok), teraz nie wiem jaka jest cena. Doszedł koszt kabla- 600zł.
> Okna dobrze zamawiać teraz - lepsze ceny, promocje w firmach.


przylacze gazu to 1600 u mnie , istalacje wewnetrzne mam w projekcie wiec chyba tego robic nie musze , prad wyjdzie jakies 2000 bo robie troszke wieksze przylacze, co do okien to i tak musze poczekac bo jak cos mi inaczej zrobia i zmieni sie gdzies wymiar to co ja z tymi oknami zrobie????

a suma o jakies pisalem tak mniej wiecej bez negocjacji czyli 80 tys to juz sobie wlasnie doliczylem do tego te 20 tys na roznie inne pierdoly, mam nadzieje ze sie nie przejade na tym wszystkim

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Drzwi wewnętrzne- a masz inne niż we/wy? 
> 
> Zielony ogród- deskowanie nie jest potrzebne do zabudowy poddasza użytkowego. Wystarczy membrana (nie folia) dachowa.


na wątku dachowym przeczytałam, że w przypadku poddasza uzytkowego (wełna między krokwiami) deskowanie jest konieczne; a membrany czy folie nie sa zbyt trwałe, sama wełna pod dachówka trochę ryzykowne

----------


## DEZET

maciek1000000- otwory okienne to Ci mają budowlańcy zrobić takie, żeby weszły okna jak w projekcie, chyba, że chcesz sam zmieniać.

----------


## DEZET

> Dezet nie wszystko poszło do góry niektóre materiały zdrożały nie które staniały. Rożnica cen w stanie surowym w moim wypadku by nie była znacznie wyższa. Koszt ścian z bk by był droższy o max 3 tysiące na więźbę by wydał parę stówek więcej. Za beton z betoniarni bym, wydał teraz o 1400zł więcej. Blacha jest w tej samej cenie co była stal podobnie. Najwiecej poszła do góry robocizna, nie ceny materiałów budowlanych.


 To mi podaj co staniało- pewnie są osoby zainteresowane- ja nie zauważyłem potanienia materiałów, bo choćby inflacja swoje robi, nie wspominając o cenie paliwa, które w ciągu 6 lat podrożało pewnie o jakieś  3 zł. A za tym drożeje wszystko.

----------


## DEZET

Dodam jeszcze, że np. moja blachodachówka zdrożała w ciągu roku o ok.4zł, robocizna to inna sprawa- jak robimy sami to jej nie liczymy.

----------


## maciek1000000

ile tak mniej wiecej kosztuje instalacja CO i CWU , podlogowka na piecu gazowym kondensacyjnym dla mojego projektu bo zupelnie nie wiem jaki to jest rzad wielkosci???

projekt miniaturka N z archonu

----------


## DEZET

> ile tak mniej wiecej kosztuje instalacja CO i CWU , podlogowka na piecu gazowym kondensacyjnym dla mojego projektu bo zupelnie nie wiem jaki to jest rzad wielkosci???
> 
> projekt miniaturka N z archonu


Od 10tys wzwyż, bez pieca?? Piec to 1 koszt, 2-instalacja co: podłogówka, czy grzejniki + osprzęt- to trzeba wyliczyć, 3-koszt instalacji gazowej wewnętrznej, 4-robocizna.

----------


## maciek1000000

> Od 10tys wzwyż, bez pieca?? Piec to 1 koszt, 2-instalacja co: podłogówka, czy grzejniki + osprzęt- to trzeba wyliczyć, 3-koszt instalacji gazowej wewnętrznej, 4-robocizna.


 strzelasz czy wiesz??? ja  nie mialem okazji jeszcze takiej instalacji robic bo akurat mialem w sumie wszedzie to gotowe dlatego pytam
piec to koszt okolo 7 tys juz z zasobnikiem CWU
ile wejdzie rurek na podlogowke w sumie nie wiem ale cos mi ktos kiedys pisal ze jakies 500 metrow czyli okolo 600zl
gaz chyba sie liczy na metry biezace instalacji??? moze wypowie sie ktos kto wiec cos wiecej niz ja ba w tym temacie nie wiem nic  :tongue:

----------


## DEZET

Raczej strzelam, a koszt podłogówki trzeba policzyć zapotrzebowanie pomieszczeń na ciepło-stąd dopiero rozstawy rurek i na pewno nie po 1,2zł/mb, rozdzielacze, ew. pompka, sterowanie i dopiero koszt wyjdzie. 
Zajrzyj tutaj i nie rób wielkich oczu  :wink:  :http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?t=129585 
Instalacja gazowa nie wiem jaki koszt- na pewno projekt wewnętrznej musi być.

----------


## maciek1000000

ja pisalem ze same rurki tyle kosztuja bo to wiem,a ze reszty nie wiem to dlatego pytalem, odnosnie linka naturalnie to juz czytalem i naturalnie nie cale bo by mi doby braklo , gdzies na allegro znalazlem 60zl za metr podlogowki, cena calkowica 3 cm styropianu folia rurki co 10cm ale dla mnie to troche duzo jakos sie wydaje,dlatego fajnie jakby ktos napisal ile go wyszla podlogowka robiona samemu a ile przez firme

----------


## DEZET

> ja pisalem ze same rurki tyle kosztuja bo to wiem,a ze reszty nie wiem to dlatego pytalem, odnosnie linka naturalnie to juz czytalem i naturalnie nie cale bo by mi doby braklo , gdzies na allegro znalazlem 60zl za metr podlogowki, cena calkowica 3 cm styropianu folia rurki co 10cm ale dla mnie to troche duzo jakos sie wydaje,dlatego fajnie jakby ktos napisal ile go wyszla podlogowka robiona samemu a ile przez firme


 Jeszcze raz powtórzę- nie rób tego na oko. 
3 cm styropianu pod posadzkę? Nieporozumienie. Bez sensu, nic to nie da. Położyłbyś tyle na elewacji? Rurki co 10 cm - może w łazience?!
Lepiej dobę stracić na czytaniu, niż potem płakać, że podłogówka nie działa. *Asolt* z forum prawdopodobnie robi wyliczenia w OZC za drobną  opłatą. 
Też wydawało mi się, że położę co 15-20cm wszędzie i ok. Poczytałem i zmądrzałem. A fachowców typu "będzie pan zadowolony" unikać jak ognia. 
Robiąc samemu oszczędzasz na robociźnie, jak nie przeliczone, stracisz na koszcie rur (lepiej nie kupować tych najtańszych), a możesz też nigdy tego nie wyregulować. Jedna pętla ma mieć do 100mb, więc większe pomieszczenia mogą mieć np. 2 pętle. Teoretycznie to proste, praktyka pokazuje, że może być inaczej.

----------


## kama33

> Może podacie ceny ile teraz kosztuje, m3 więźby, m3 desek, m3 betonu z betoniarni, tona stali, beton komórkowy?


Jestem na bieżąco, ponieważ zbieram oferty na materiały: m3 więźby to o 650 - 850 zł, deski 500 zł, m3 betonu 260zł, tona stali ok 3000zł, beton komórkowy nie wiem, gdyż interesowały mnie maxy. Jest zdecydowana różnica między cenami z 2006 roku a obecnymi.

----------


## maciek1000000

ja bym nigdy nie dal styropianu 3 cm, przytoczylem tylko oferte z allegro, dlatego tez wole poczytac i posluchac co maja do powiedzenia ludzie ktorzy robili juz to i tamto samemu w domu ,bo o ile jesli chodzi o wykonczenie od stanu deweloperskiego do wprowadzenia sie nie mam najmniejszych problemow z kalkulacja bo w ostatnich latach robilem wiele mieszkan w ktorych mieszkalem o tyle najbardziej mnie martwi zeby nie spartaczyc stanu po SSO a przed stanem deweloperskim

----------


## bitter

> wątek nie jest o domu spełniajacym potrzeby (to byłoby zbyt łatwe - nie ma oczym dyskutować), ale o domu za 200 tysięcy. to jest róznica.
> moje potrzeby i marzenia to dom minimum 300m2 w angielskim stylu (lubie ten styl, mam potrzebe przestrzeni, lubie porzadek, więc pomoc domowa konieczna)
> ale moje mozliwości to stodoła 90m2
> i cóz, cały problem w uświadomieniu sobie róznicy między potrzebami i mozliwościami. trudno sie przyznać, że mozliwości sa niewielkie. 
> ale pytanie brzmi - czy mozna wybudować dom za 200 tysięcy. Dom - czyli kuchnia, łazienka i jakaś przestrzeń dzienna i nocna, co oczywiście mozna połączyć. Nie garaż, balkon czy piwnica, tylko po prostu mieszkanko zaspokajające podstawowe potrzeby bytowe, wolno stojące mieszkanko.


Tak ... chyba wiele prawdy jest w tym, że nawet jak budujemy dom za małe pieniądze to chcemy aby spełniał jakieś normy. Np moja mama ma zabudowę kuchenną za kilkaset złotych, ocieplenie domu tylko jednej ściany, okna najtańsze jakie były, drzwi też, na podłodze w łazience do dziś wykładzina bo na takie coś ich było stać. Ja oglądam płytki za 130 zł i innych nie chcę bo ma być ładnie skoro łazienka mała to wiele nie będzie kosztować ... cóż chyba nie umiem mieć domu najtańszego a nie wiem czy na inny mnie stać

----------


## DEZET

> na wątku dachowym przeczytałam, że w przypadku poddasza uzytkowego (wełna między krokwiami) deskowanie jest konieczne; a membrany czy folie nie sa zbyt trwałe, sama wełna pod dachówka trochę ryzykowne


Jak myślisz- napiszą inaczej na "wątku dachowym"- odbiera się "chleb" deskowiczom. Mam membranę na dachu, przeleżała poprzednią zimę nie pokryta w całości blachą- nie zdążyłem - i nic się nie stało! Wiesz, są folie i folie- opisuję u siebie, jaki szajs dokupiłem na kawałek garażu. Samej wełny nie położyłbym w życiu- pewnie by ją z czasem wydmuchało spod dachu. Jeśli ktoś chce, może deskować, ale tu tniemy koszty, nie rezygnując z dobrodziejstw nowych technologii.

----------


## najmita

kazdy wydaje na ile go stac,ale czytajac niektore wypowiedzi nie moge pojac jak wam sie udaje az tyle wydawac.ja w ubieglym roku kupilem maxa z hadykowki(sciany 29 i12)na caly dom (lmb27 powiekszony do 100m)za 10tys.komplet dokumentow(proj.adaptacja itd i to taka ze z oryginalu niewiele zostalo)kosztowala mnie 5tys.na razie bylem u dwoch ekip i za postawienie samych scian(bez fundamentu)obydwie powiedzialy 5tys,za fundament(zamierzam robic we wlasnym zakresie)powiedz.2tys.drewno na strop i dach 4tys(za jakies 3tys bede mial swoje)do tego drut tona dwunastki i 500kilo szostki 3.8tys(ale fundament bedzie zarobisty i podwojnie zbrojony,chodziak caly zbrojony szostka.caly fundament bedzie lany(pojdzie mi 10tys na beton)pytalem o kierownika kolege ktory sie wybudowal w ubieglym roku o kierownika-600zl.wstepnie o blachodachowke i rynny-6tys .pytalem hydraulika o cwu i co.powiedzial materialy ze sredniej polki calosc z robocizna do 17tys.ktos powie ze moze tanio bo bez dachowki ze stuletnia gwarancja.czy centralne bez pompy ciepla.bez obaw mi na pewno snu to w moim domku zaklocac nie bedzie tym bardziej ze jak tak bedzie szlo to nie bede mial dozywotniego kredytu(zreszta przy dochodach troche ponad 3tys na 4 osoby i tak nikt by mi go nie dal)nie dajmy sie zwariowac,zarobki sa groszowe(w wiekszosci)a ceny chca wszyscy miec jakbysmy zyli w normalnym kraju i zarabiali po 2-3tys ale euro nie zlotych

----------


## pionan

> ja pisalem ze same rurki tyle kosztuja bo to wiem,a ze reszty nie wiem to dlatego pytalem, odnosnie linka naturalnie to juz czytalem i naturalnie nie cale bo by mi doby braklo , gdzies na allegro znalazlem 60zl za metr podlogowki, cena calkowica 3 cm styropianu folia rurki co 10cm ale dla mnie to troche duzo jakos sie wydaje,dlatego fajnie jakby ktos napisal ile go wyszla podlogowka robiona samemu a ile przez firme


nie mas zielonego pojęcia o czym mówisz. Oczywiście, że możesz kupic metr rury PEX za 1,2-1,5zł w markecie, ale tę rurę możesz sobie co najwyżej w .... wsadzic a nie w wylewkę. Lepsza (bezpieczna) rura np Comap, około 3zł/metr brutto. 
U mnie w domu 102m2 (120 po podłodze) weszło ponad 600m rury - już masz 1800zł sam materiał. Ze spinkami około 2tys. Styropian + folia i dylatacja - około 1500zł. Rozdzielacze x 2 około 500zł. Juz masz 4k zł. Piony z miedzi i podejscie do pieca (oprócz tego podejścia pod "drabinki" w łazienkach), czyli rury, złączki, otulina. miedż cholernie droga. Myślę, ze ten materiał wyszedł około 1500zł. Nastepnie kotłownia. Uzbrojenie, czyli pompy (LFP w A klasie energooszczędności), zawory, rury, kształtki i masa innych pierdół około 4k zł (w tym same pompy x 3 1500zł). Dlaczego trzy?? Jedna do podłogówki, druga do CWU, trzecia do obiegu grzejników łazienkowych. Piec. Na ekogroszek firmy Heiztechnik z podajnikiem, pogodówką i obrotową retortą. 8k zł. Zbiornik na CWU 200l Viessman Vitocell z nierdzewki stojący, używka, w super stanie, 1800zł.
Materiały na kompletny system CO+CWU - około 19k zł.
Jeśli robisz sam, na tym koszty sie kończą.

ja za robociznę, czyli rozłożenie folii, styropianu, folii do podłogówki, rurek, dylatacji, zepnięcie tego razem w rozdzielaczach, wyciągnięcie pionów, podłączenie drabinek w łazienkach, wstawienie pieca, uzbrojenie kotłowni, przelanie rur i uruchomienie pieca 3 tys. zł po sporej znajomości.
RAZEM około 22 tys. zł. To są realne koszty CO+CWU

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Tak ... chyba wiele prawdy jest w tym, że nawet jak budujemy dom za małe pieniądze to chcemy aby spełniał jakieś normy. Np moja mama ma zabudowę kuchenną za kilkaset złotych, ocieplenie domu tylko jednej ściany, okna najtańsze jakie były, drzwi też, na podłodze w łazience do dziś wykładzina bo na takie coś ich było stać. Ja oglądam płytki za 130 zł i innych nie chcę bo ma być ładnie skoro łazienka mała to wiele nie będzie kosztować ... cóż chyba nie umiem mieć domu najtańszego a nie wiem czy na inny mnie stać


normy dom musi spełniać, musi byc ciepły i bezpieczny, o tym nie pisze bo to każdy wie
ty piszesz o kwestii wygladu
często ludzie nie maja ładnie wykończonego domu, bo włąsnie za bardzo zaszaleli z samym projektem i wszystko wydali na stan deweloperski - kwestia priotytetów, indywidualna oczywiście
ale dom ciepły, w którym mozna wygodnie sie umyć, ugotować i wyspać jest juz jednak domem - i mozna go wybudować za 200 tys. wygodnie - czyli zgodnie z zasadami ergonomii, które jakies tam są wymyslone.
jak masz więcej - budujesz za więcej
jak nie masz a nie chcesz tanio - nie budujesz, wynajmujesz i też żyjesz
to, że nie chcesz, bo wolisz nic niz tanio - nie znaczy, że nie mozna. 

chociaz pewnie przydałoby sie tytuł watku zrewaloryzować o inflację

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Jak myślisz- napiszą inaczej na "wątku dachowym"- odbiera się "chleb" deskowiczom. Mam membranę na dachu, przeleżała poprzednią zimę nie pokryta w całości blachą- nie zdążyłem - i nic się nie stało! Wiesz, są folie i folie- opisuję u siebie, jaki szajs dokupiłem na kawałek garażu. Samej wełny nie położyłbym w życiu- pewnie by ją z czasem wydmuchało spod dachu. Jeśli ktoś chce, może deskować, ale tu tniemy koszty, nie rezygnując z dobrodziejstw nowych technologii.


ja tez mam membranę (tyvec to membrana? teraz zwątpiłam) i przetrwała nieprzykryta huragan, który złamał nam 7 drzew, nie mówiąc o oberwaniu chmury. jedyne zagrożenie to upływ czasu. ale mam nieuzytkowy strych i nie martwie sie o wentylacje czy inne rzeczy - jest łatwy dostep do więźby w razie czego, a sufit podwieszany daje nieograniczone mozliwości przeróbek, remontów i napraw, nawet w przypadku zalania. juz to wykorzystuję, bo zmieniłam koncepcje pokoju i dokładam dodatkowe lampy i przekładam żyrandol w inne miejsce - za to kocham sufit podwieszany.

ale robiąc poddasze uzytkowe to troche strach bez desek i papy.....przecieki pewnie nie do odnalezienia bez zdjęcia dachu czy zrycia sufitów.

----------


## najmita

palisz juz,ile ci idzie tego ekogroszku,mnie moj hydraulik proponuje gaz,ciekawe jak by to wychodzilo cenowo przy ok 100m.z moich informacji tez wynika ze podlogowka drogo kosztuje,zdecydowalem sie zamiast niej na podlogi drewniane,mi sie podobaja solary,ogladalem to dzialalo to w pochmurny dzien bardzo dobrze tylko ponoc jak sie zalozy tania instalacje moze pare lat dzialac bezawaryjnie ale nie musi,a firmowa to drogi gadzet,

----------


## najmita

pytanie bylo do pionana ale ruch sie zrobil w interesie i sie spoznilem

----------


## pionan

> palisz juz,ile ci idzie tego ekogroszku,mnie moj hydraulik proponuje gaz,ciekawe jak by to wychodzilo cenowo przy ok 100m.z moich informacji tez wynika ze podlogowka drogo kosztuje,zdecydowalem sie zamiast niej na podlogi drewniane,mi sie podobaja solary,ogladalem to dzialalo to w pochmurny dzien bardzo dobrze tylko ponoc jak sie zalozy tania instalacje moze pare lat dzialac bezawaryjnie ale nie musi,a firmowa to drogi gadzet,


narazie budowa, ale grzanie normalne takie jakbym mieszkał. Przy obecnych temp. na zewnątrz, spalanie na poziomie 16kg/doba. Dom nawet nieżle izolowany, będzie jeszcze lepiej (nie ma narazie styro na elewacji -BK Solbet 36cm P+W).
Zamiast solarów zainteresuj się pompą ciepła powietrze. Ceny podobne do solarów, a sprawność sporo większa.
pzdr

----------


## DEZET

> palisz juz,ile ci idzie tego ekogroszku,mnie moj hydraulik proponuje gaz,ciekawe jak by to wychodzilo cenowo przy ok 100m.z moich informacji tez wynika ze podlogowka drogo kosztuje,zdecydowalem sie zamiast niej na podlogi drewniane,mi sie podobaja solary,ogladalem to dzialalo to w pochmurny dzien bardzo dobrze tylko ponoc jak sie zalozy tania instalacje moze pare lat dzialac bezawaryjnie ale nie musi,a firmowa to drogi gadzet,


Podłogówka drogo kosztuje- znaczy co? materiały, eksploatacja? też będę miał podłogówkę i gaz- innego wyjścia nie ma. Nie zamierzam latać z węglem.
Solary można zastosować do podgrzania cwu, nie do ogrzania domu- nie działa zawsze- zimą jest klapa.I znowu co to znaczy tania, czy firmowa- ma być dobrze zrobiona, bo to podstawa sprawności.
Pionan dobrze radzi - zobacz pompy ciepła powietrzne zintegrowane ze zbiornikiem, a w razie czego można do takiej podpiąć i te solary.

----------


## bowess

Ja mam podłogówkę i kocioł kondensacyjny. Koszt kotła 6400zł, instalacja gazowa w domu (od skrzynki w płocie) wraz z materiałami kosztowała 2100 + 400zł projekt. Instalacje CO i CWU robione we własnym zakresie. CWU po staremu - w ocynku, bo do tego mieliśmy własne narzędzia to koszt około 1200zł, ale nasz projekt jest w tym względzie bardzo kompaktowy. CO - styropianu pod wylewki nie pamiętam kosztu tak z głowy, ale i tak by był, srebrna folia w kratkę 100zł, rurki Wawin poszło do 500m, kupione było więcej za 1200zł, klipsy około 100zł, rozdzielacz 2w1 1700zł (nie mamy więcej nic w kotłowni, żadnych dodatkowych pompek, sterowników, sam rozdzielacz pompuje i ma dobrą regulację), dwa grzejniczki-drabinki do łazienek do 200zł każdy, dwa grzejniki na poddasze do sypialni koło 700zł, złączki około 300zł. To tak na szybko pisane, jeżeli nie byłam pewna kosztu, to raczej zaokrąglałam w górę. Wychodzi 8000zł bez kotła.

----------


## RafBed

Co by nie zamykać drzwi na poddasze przyszłościowe (projekt    http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/kr_delicja.htm ), istnieje możliwość połączenia stropu betonowego + drewniany. Drewniany zrobić nad pomieszczeniem nr 5. Zawsze w przyszłości kiedy zajdzie potrzeba łatwiej będzie z małym remontem  :smile: . Dobrze kombinuję? Czy są i znacie lepsze rozwiązanie? Pozdrawiam. Rafał

----------


## bitter

Nie wiem jak ze stropem ale chyba lepiej nie kombinować "przyszłościowych" wariantów. Albo tani dom albo drogi. Ten projekt jest baaaardzo fajny. Ma niestety pewne wady - mikro pomieszczenie gospodarcze i tylko jedna toaleto-łazienka ale jak komuś wystarcza to super.

----------


## Dareckyy

Koncepcja budowy tanich i prostych domów 
http://otodom.pl/wiadomosci/architek...nia_26_01_2012
ale raczej nie na nasze warunki klimatyczne ...

----------


## DEZET

> Co by nie zamykać drzwi na poddasze przyszłościowe (projekt    http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/kr_delicja.htm ), istnieje możliwość połączenia stropu betonowego + drewniany. Drewniany zrobić nad pomieszczeniem nr 5. Zawsze w przyszłości kiedy zajdzie potrzeba łatwiej będzie z małym remontem . Dobrze kombinuję? Czy są i znacie lepsze rozwiązanie? Pozdrawiam. Rafał


Proste obliczenie pokazuje, że "przyszłościowe poddasze" może być co najwyżej niskim stryszkiem :
wys. domu 5,66m - wys. pom parter 2,7 - wys stropu 0,2 - gr. więźby 0,2 =2,56m w najwyższym miejscu pod kalenicą. 
Żeby coś już można było robić na poddaszu, budynek musiałby mieć h min. 6,3m i kąt dachu 30*.
A kombinacje dodatkowe stropu betonowego i drewnianego podnoszą koszt. 
W opisie jest "strop podwieszany do konstrukcji dachu".

----------


## DEZET

> Koncepcja budowy tanich i prostych domów 
> http://otodom.pl/wiadomosci/architek...nia_26_01_2012
> ale raczej nie na nasze warunki klimatyczne ...


Mnie to przypomina "domek holenderski" - większe mają zbliżoną powierzchnię. Mając działkę kupuję taki- przywiozą, postawią i już, nawet bez składania "klocków'.
36m wystarczy portugalczykom do mieszkania, to co tu mówić o "delicji", która ma 88m2, tyle co duże mieszkanie. Bitter pisze o małym pom. gosp i jednej łazience. W ilu mieszkaniach o podobnej pow. są 2 łazienki i pom. gospodarcze?

----------


## RafBed

DEZET: masz rację. Ale ja muszę mieć kąt dachu 30 stopni. A chcę 35. Do tego 2 bloczki na ściankę kolankową i wyjdzie. O ile teściowie dołożą do tego pomysłu  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET: masz rację. Ale ja muszę mieć kąt dachu 30 stopni. A chcę 35. Do tego 2 bloczki na ściankę kolankową i wyjdzie. O ile teściowie dołożą do tego pomysłu


A, no to inna bajka :wink:  Trzeba jednak -podejrzewam- przeprojektować fundamenty, bo cięższe ściany i strop betonowy. 
Koszt zwiększy się jeszcze o 140 suporeksów +wieniec +koszt większej więźby + więcej pokrycia.

----------


## lujski

to co __ idzie za 200tys. wybudowac dom okolo110m2?? z podłogówka ?? blachodachówka ??gazobeton plus 20cm styropian ?? dom  9x10m z poddaszem uzytkowym ?? bez zadnych lukarn, dach dwuspadowy - materialy oczywiscie nie beda z górnych półek, aaa ogrzewanie pompa powietrzna (do 15tys. z instalacja)

???

----------


## Dareckyy

Tu masz gotową ofertę na podstawową wersję domu z poddaszem użytkowym o powierzchni ok. 100 mkw do tzw. stanu wykończeniowego za 188 tyś. brutto. 
http://www.abakon.com/File/staraofer...2010_opis.html

Ja wolałem parterówkę 84 mkw
http://www.abakon.com/File/staraofer...2009_opis.html
z tym, że mamy wersję lekko wypasioną  :wink:

----------


## Dareckyy

Faktycznie, prawie 100 mkw ma powierzchnia po podłodze, a na poddaszu skosy robią użytkową 76 mkw ...

Podałem ten przykład, żeby pokazać, że można w tej kwocie wybudować domek. No bo jeśli, jak twierdzi jeden forumowiczów T..131, firma A... zarabia lekko licząc 70 tyś na małym domku, to budując systemem gospodarczym za 200 tyś budujesz domek do stanu pod klucz  :smile: 

Arturo, jaki projekt wyceniałeś?

----------


## Dareckyy

Tu są kolejne oferty budowy domów w kwocie, o której mowa w tym wątku
http://www.domymax.pl/domy/grupa/1/

----------


## 12michal

> Swoją parterówkę Mila IV 118m2.


Fajny ten projekt !
Można podpytać jak u ciebie wyglądały/wygladają koszty budowy ? Na gotowo do wprowadzenia się

----------


## DEZET

> Tu są kolejne oferty budowy domów w kwocie, o której mowa w tym wątku
> http://www.domymax.pl/domy/grupa/1/


Można i tak ,ale raczej niewiele jest osób zdecydowanych na taką technologię budowy. Koszt wychodzi ok 2000/m2 + montaż domu + jakiś piec.
Ciekawe, czy faktycznie 16cm wełny i 5 styropianu pozwala na uzyskanie: "Współczynnik przenikalności cieplnej ścian zewnętrznych to K=0,18 W/m2K" ?

Dopatrzyłem- koszty montażu od 16000 zależnie od odległości, transport do 30km gratis, potem od 600zł +200 za każde 10km.
Ciekawostka w kalkulatorze: dla 300km- montaż 18tys+ transport 6tys daje razem... 26tys.!!!

----------


## dzikuu86

Witam

Zastanawiam się nad budową domu jednorodzinnego i czy kwota 220 000 na wybudowanie domku w stanie pod klucz(z fundamentami) jest kwotą wystarczającą. Część pomieszczeń mogę wykończyć sam(panele,kafelki, malowanie)

Odnośnie domku mam takie wymagania: wielkość od 90 do 100 m(parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym). Nie potrzebuje garażu i piwnicy. 
Odnośnie architektury nie potrzebuje żadnych udziwnień - może to być prostokąta bryła z dwu-spadowym dachem.
Technologia wykonania to albo dom tradycyjne murowany albo szkieletowy(tylko nie prefabrykowany).

W kwotę tą nie wliczam działki,uzbrojenia,ogrodzenia oraz ogarnięcia podwórka.

----------


## lukep3

z materiałami z niższej półki (myślę tutaj przede wszystkim o wykończeniu) jest to możliwe

----------


## Kalisa

Dzikuu86 po co zakładasz temat "domek do 220 000" skoro jest juz na forum "dom do 200 tyś".

----------


## Kwitko

Skoro można wybudować za 200 tys. to za 220 tys. też na pewno da radę  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Łączę tematy, a dzikuu86 proszę, by przeczytał co ma napisane pod nickiem

----------


## joint32

W tym roku wprowadziliśmy się do naszego ukochanego domu.Dom o wymiarach 8x9 z poddaszem,poddasze jest ocieplone i są regipsy na skosach i suficie dół jest wykończony na 100%.Kredyt 160tyś. i z tego 10 poszło na samochód bo trzeba zmieniać póki była kasa, i niech mi nikt ni mówi ,że się nie da.

----------


## nuvo

Witam Was serdecznie!
Przeczytałam ten temat do strony 140  :smile:  na jutro mam postanowienie doczytać do końca. Bardzo fajny wątek.
Chce opisać naszą sytuację i mam nadzieję, że i nam doradzicie, a może zasugerujecie inne rozwiązania. 
Będziemy bardzo wdzięczni  :smile:  no bo na chwile obecną my laiki całą naszą wiedzę budowlaną czerpiemy z tego forum ;D

Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy już pozwolenie na budowę naszego M-131. Projekt podstawowy poniżej:
http://www.konradmatuszewski.pl/proj...owane/20-m-131
u nas nie będzie tego wykuszu tylko okno balkonowe 2-kondygnacyjne i domek jest poszerzony od strony garażu o 60 cm. Garaż szerokości 3m wydawał nam się za wąski...

I teraz nasze pytanie... co z tą magiczną kwotą 200 tys.? czy taka kwota wystarczy, aby zamieszkać?

1) Ekipa budująca dom - 30000 zł - robcizna (od prac ziemnych po przygotowanie do dachu, w tej cenie są schody, tarasy - ogólnie wszystko to co powinno być, a i jeszcze kominy, bo robimy tradycyjnie z cegły palonej). Jeżeli wykonamy sobie sami fundamenty to wtedy robocizna 25000 zł. 5000 zł droga nie chodzi, ale my jesteśmy zupełnymi laikami i nie mamy pojęcia...

2) Robocizna za położenie dachu - 17500 zł
3) Więźba - 11000 zł - z konserwacją ciśnieniową
4) Dachówka cementowa Euronit ok.10000zl + orynnowanie 2000 zł

Kupiliśmy już stal, bloczki, cegle na kominy, stemple, deski calówki i pustaki na ściany nośne - wyszło ok. 33000 zł. Zaliczki i jakieś pierdoły to koszt ok 4000 zł. Nie uwzględniam tu papierologi - to koszt ok. 7000 zł.
Jutro też jedziemy zapłacić za pustaki na ściany działowe - 5100 zł. Budujemy z MegaMax Cerpol Kozłowice. W naszym rejonach - woj. śląskie ok. Katowic polecają je bardzo. 

W naszym projekcie strop zaprojektowany jest z terivy? Czy ktoś może się na ten temat wypowiedzieć? Mamy jeszcze czas żeby zrezygnować i zrobić systemem tradycyjnym - wylewany. Co jest korzystniejsze cenowo? Wady i zalety mile widziane, a raczej czytane  :wink: 

Mamy nadzieję, że nie zaśmiecę tym postem tematu i dyskusja się rozwinie. 

W sprawie załatwiania jakieś papierologi to chętnie pomożemy i doradzimy, bo w tym to już jesteśmy zawodowy  :roll eyes:  Można pisać na priv, żeby tu nie zaśmiecać.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

W wątku tym przedstawiane sa raczej małe domki a Wasz projekt to juz" kawał chałupy" o wymiarach 13m x 9,6m.Przedsięwzięcie to moim zdaniem jest mało realne za 200tys.Ja buduję 10m x 8m o bardzo prostej bryle robiąc większość sam i chciałbym się zamknąc w tej kwocie lub ją trochę przekroczyć ale Wasz domek w porównaniu z moim jest  pół raza większy i bardziej skomplikowany w środku.Jo ten dom widzę raczej w wątku do 300tys.

----------


## fotohobby

nuvo, planując budować tak, jak Wy ekipami, to mając 300tyś zł budżetu zastanawiam się nad tym, czy pójść w projekt taki:
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z79,Prost...wuspadowy.html
czy może poprzestać na niewiele powiekszonej do 110m wersji tego:
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...reaMaxMenu=120
(w sumie i tak warunki planu zabudowy mogą "wybrać" za mnie)

mając mniejszy budzet na pewno skupiłbym się na prostym, parterowym domku ~100m kw.

----------


## bitter

zawsze mnie zastanawia co to są "materiały z niższej półki" ??? cegły z rozbiórki?  :wink:

----------


## Cuki

Powiem tak jeśli można się wtrącić... My zaczynaliśmy marzyć od 120m2, twierdziliśmy że na więcej nas nie stać. Skończyliśmy na 270m2 na 16 arach 2 km od centrum miasta. Owszem z 200 tysięcy troszkę nam koszty podskoczyły :wink:  ale nie chodzi o to kto za ile co ma. Dążę do tego że marzenia są po to żeby je spełniać. A za 200 tysięcy wszystko się da, zależy kto co chce. Moi znajomi postawili stan surowy górę zamknęli na pięć lat, mieszkali na dole z dwójką dzieci (dzienny+jeden pokój). Teraz zamknęli inwestycję jak się odkuli i jest super, ja tam im zazdroszczę my mamy "dożywocie" w banku, a oni spłacą się za parę lat  :big grin: .

----------


## an-bud

> Powiem tak jeśli można się wtrącić... My zaczynaliśmy marzyć od 120m2, twierdziliśmy że na więcej nas nie stać. Skończyliśmy na 270m2 na 16 arach 2 km od centrum miasta. Owszem z 200 tysięcy troszkę nam koszty podskoczyły ale nie chodzi o to kto za ile co ma. Dążę do tego że marzenia są po to żeby je spełniać. A za 200 tysięcy wszystko się da, zależy kto co chce. Moi znajomi postawili stan surowy górę zamknęli na pięć lat, mieszkali na dole z dwójką dzieci (dzienny+jeden pokój). Teraz zamknęli inwestycję jak się odkuli i jest super, ja tam im zazdroszczę my mamy "dożywocie" w banku, a oni spłacą się za parę lat .


Robiłem projekty domków w szkole i też ledwo mieściłem się w 270m2 (takie ograniczenie za komuny z "okienkiem") 
Przeżyłem parę lat, mieszkało się tu...i tam, robiło projekty... Dorosłem do tego że 70m2 wydaje mi się zbyt duży  :wink:

----------


## Cuki

> Robiłem projekty domków w szkole i też ledwo mieściłem się w 270m2 (takie ograniczenie za komuny z "okienkiem") 
> Przeżyłem parę lat, mieszkało się tu...i tam, robiło projekty... Dorosłem do tego że 70m2 wydaje mi się zbyt duży


Wiedziałam, że nie zostanie zrozumiane przez mądrzejszych. Nie ma co, ważne że się da  :big grin:

----------


## Crazy

Nuvo, tu masz  cały wątek o M-131. To był kiedyś mój projekt - faworyt, jednak trochę jak dla mnie za duży i za drogi.

----------


## bitter

> Wiedziałam, że nie zostanie zrozumiane przez mądrzejszych. Nie ma co, ważne że się da


Cuki a ja chyba zrozumiałem inaczej autora. Ja podobnie jak Ty zaczynałem marzyć od domu 80m2. Taki sympatyczny, kawałek własnej działki itp. No ale przecież w domu MUSI być salon 40m, MUSI być zapasowy pokój, MUSI być garaż, MUSI być kredyt na całe życie, który Cię dobije. No i wybudowałem 200 po podłogach. Okazało się, że wcale wiele rzeczy być NIE MUSI. Że tak naprawdę to największą radość miałem z tych kilku metrów tarasu i ogródka za nim. Oczywiście gdyby było mnie stać na 200m to pewnie dalej bym uważał, że wiele rzeczy być MUSI  :wink:  Teraz mieszkam w wynajętym mieszkaniu sprzedałem dom i chcę wybudować drugi dwa razy mniejszy. Niestety też mam pewne rzeczy, które MUSZĄ być, np dwie łazienki i kominek. No cóż mam nadzieję, że tego też nie będę musiał sprzedać.

----------


## Oskard

Za 200 tyś z zakupem działki - mało realne ale pewnie możliwe... dla hardcorów. Pozwolenie na budowę obecnie ważne jest 3 lata, ale dopóki nie ma ograniczenia czasowego po rozpoczęciu budowy, to nie problem. Zawsze można budowę rozpocząć i co 3 lata wpisać coś do dziennika budowy.

----------


## fpk

> Za 200 tyś z zakupem działki - mało realne ale pewnie możliwe... dla hardcorów. Pozwolenie na budowę obecnie ważne jest 3 lata, ale dopóki nie ma ograniczenia czasowego po rozpoczęciu budowy, to nie problem. Zawsze można budowę rozpocząć i co 3 lata wpisać coś do dziennika budowy.


A kto tu mówił że z zakupem działki?

----------


## fpk

> W tym roku wprowadziliśmy się do naszego ukochanego domu.Dom o wymiarach 8x9 z poddaszem,poddasze jest ocieplone i są regipsy na skosach i suficie dół jest wykończony na 100%.Kredyt 160tyś. i z tego 10 poszło na samochód bo trzeba zmieniać póki była kasa, i niech mi nikt ni mówi ,że się nie da.


Podaj proszę linka do projektu i napisz które prace wykonaliście sami.

----------


## Oskard

> A kto tu mówił że z zakupem działki?


"sadek125" w pierwszym poście...

----------


## Malcolm

> "sadek125" w pierwszym poście...


... ale to było ponad rok temu i w tych 3400 napisanych postach "sadek125" na pewno znalazł odpowiedź.

----------


## Oskard

> ... ale to było ponad rok temu i w tych 3400 napisanych postach "sadek125" na pewno znalazł odpowiedź.


owszem, ale ja odpowiadałem na pytanie fpk, i nie chciało mi się przeglądać tych 3400 postów, dlatego podałem pierwszy znaleziony :Smile:

----------


## joint32

Linka do projektu nie podam bo projekt robiłem sam kosztował mnie z mapkami 5500.Napiszę tylko co robiły firmy,ściany fundamentowe i reszta ścian murarz,któremu stale pomagałem,posadzki,tynki,okna,dach i podłączenie kaloryferów i całej kotłowni robiły firmy,reszta szwagier któremu pomagałem.

----------


## DEZET

> Linka do projektu nie podam bo projekt robiłem sam kosztował mnie z mapkami 5500.Napiszę tylko co robiły firmy,ściany fundamentowe i reszta ścian murarz,któremu stale pomagałem,posadzki,tynki,okna,dach i podłączenie kaloryferów i całej kotłowni robiły firmy,reszta szwagier któremu pomagałem.


"Reszta szwagier..." ... znaczy malowanie?  :big tongue:  Sorki , nie mogłem się powstrzymać, ale wymieniłeś praktycznie cały dom robiony firmami.
72m2 za 150tys., no co mam powiedzieć? Da się, bo to normalna cena ok.2100/m2.

*nuvo*- twój projekt to kawał chaty, pewnie i 300 to mało, nawet mimo kosmetycznych praktycznie zmian.

----------


## joint32

Taki z ciebie spec.Malowanie ,gładzie ,kafelki,ocieplenie,instalacja elektryczna,rozprowadzenie wody i podłogówki,strop i podłoga na poddaszu,podwieszany sufit i stelaż z regipsami góra,ogrodzenie ,taras ,schodki przed wej. ,

----------


## DEZET

Rozprowadzenie podłogówki - a wyżej piszesz, że firma podłączała.. kaloryfery. :wink: 
I jeszcze tynki...

----------


## joint32

Właśnie podłączała kaloryfery , a nie rozprowadzała rurki.Na tynki trzeba dać przecież gładź no chyba ,że ty na cementowo wapienne malujesz.

----------


## nuvo

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. 
Fakt, patrząc teraz to mógł być i mniejszy, ale ten nam się tak spodobał... na wiosnę zaczynamy... nie musimy się wprowadzać w ciągu roku, mamy gdzie mieszkać, także mamy nadzieję, że powoli, powoli... i marzenia się spełnią...  
Najgorzej jest zacząć, a potem już widząc ten nasz cel będzie tylko lepiej  :big grin:  
My działkę mamy sporą bo 25m x 100m na szczęście babcią nam ją przepisała. Gdybyśmy mieli zaczynać budowę od zakupu działki... nigdy byśmy się na nią nie zdecydowali.

A co sądzicie o tym stropie? Teriva czy lany? Może ktoś się wypowiedzieć?

----------


## pawel2210

> "Reszta szwagier..." ... znaczy malowanie?  Sorki , nie mogłem się powstrzymać, ale wymieniłeś praktycznie cały dom robiony firmami.
> 72m2 za 150tys., no co mam powiedzieć? Da się, bo to normalna cena ok.2100/m2.
> 
> *nuvo*- twój projekt to kawał chaty, pewnie i 300 to mało, nawet mimo kosmetycznych praktycznie zmian.


nabijacie się a on zrobił to do czego dąży większość piszących w tym temacie....

----------


## nuvo

> Nuvo, tu masz  cały wątek o M-131. To był kiedyś mój projekt - faworyt, jednak trochę jak dla mnie za duży i za drogi.


Crazy ten temat śledzę na bieżąco, ale dziękuję ;D
Czy wybrałeś już inny projekt? My też szukaliśmy innych (mniejszych), ale ciągle wracaliśmy do tego... i tak już został.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Dziękuję za odpowiedź. 
> Fakt, patrząc teraz to mógł być i mniejszy, ale ten nam się tak spodobał... na wiosnę zaczynamy... nie musimy się wprowadzać w ciągu roku, mamy gdzie mieszkać, także mamy nadzieję, że powoli, powoli... i marzenia się spełnią...  
> Najgorzej jest zacząć, a potem już widząc ten nasz cel będzie tylko lepiej  
> My działkę mamy sporą bo 25m x 100m na szczęście babcią nam ją przepisała. Gdybyśmy mieli zaczynać budowę od zakupu działki... nigdy byśmy się na nią nie zdecydowali.
> A co sądzicie o tym stropie? Teriva czy lany? Może ktoś się wypowiedzieć?


Jeśli chodzi o koszty to po moich obliczeniach teriva i lany wychodzą podobnie.Ja zrobiłem terivę ale jakbym jeszcze raz robił to chyba wybrałbym lany.Wybór należy do Ciebie.

----------


## fpk

> owszem, ale ja odpowiadałem na pytanie fpk, i nie chciało mi się przeglądać tych 3400 postów, dlatego podałem pierwszy znaleziony


Widzisz, ja przeczytałem te 3400 postów i wiem że już dawno temu zgodziliśmy się że o działce nie ma co dyskutować, bo ceny mogą się różnić diametralnie.
Zgodzisz się chyba, że działka może kosztować 20 tyś a może i 200 więc stwierdzenie "z działką będzie ciężko sie zmieścić" itp. jest o tyle bez sensu ze ta działka może być na zadupiu za grosze i będzie kosztowała mniej niż kotłownia albo kuchnia.

----------


## nuvo

> Jeśli chodzi o koszty to po moich obliczeniach teriva i lany wychodzą podobnie.Ja zrobiłem terivę ale jakbym jeszcze raz robił to chyba wybrałbym lany.Wybór należy do Ciebie.


A dlaczego lany? Coś się dzieje teraz z terivą?
My słyszeliśmy, że jak lany to słychać "wszystko" co się na górze dzieje, a teriva, że znowu wywiercić coś w niej to pół sufitu odpada  :wink:  
A masz ceramikę czy zwykłą terivę? Bo tu też podobno są różne rodzaje? Dopiero w weekend wybieramy się na składy w tym temacie, dlatego tyle moich pytań.

Dzięki.

----------


## DEZET

> nabijacie się a on zrobił to do czego dąży większość piszących w tym temacie....


 Nie nabijam się z tego, że wybudował, śmiesznie po prostu wyszło joint32-ego wyliczenie prac.
 Przy takiej powierzchni koszty spadły, dolicz do tych 72m2 jeszcze średnio 30, bo tak przeważnie chcemy budować- 30x2100=63000 zł. Razem da ok. 220tys.
Mylę się? 
*joint32*- można malować tynki tradycyjne- to zależy jak dokładnie są wykonane- kiedyś tylko takie były. Można nie kłaść gładzi na tynki, gdy... są gipsowe.
Dla mnie nie ma różnicy jaki tynk będzie (ma być równy) - nie przekonują mnie "teorie" o oddychaniu ścian, itp. gdy na ścianie jest 20-30cm styropianu i szczelne powłoki malarskie.

----------


## Oskard

> Widzisz, ja przeczytałem te 3400 postów i wiem że już dawno temu zgodziliśmy się że o działce nie ma co dyskutować, bo ceny mogą się różnić diametralnie.
> Zgodzisz się chyba, że działka może kosztować 20 tyś a może i 200 więc stwierdzenie "z działką będzie ciężko sie zmieścić" itp. jest o tyle bez sensu ze ta działka może być na zadupiu za grosze i będzie kosztowała mniej niż kotłownia albo kuchnia.


Pewnie, że się zgodzę. Dlatego napisałem, że będzie ciężko, a nie niemożliwe. Zauważ jednak, że kupując działkę na zadupiu przeważnie trzeba się liczyć z większymi kosztami doprowadzenia mediów, a pewnie i kawałek drogi dojazdowej trzeba zrobić. Oczywiście pewnie są przypadki, że za grosze ktoś kupił działkę z mediami w granicy dobrze skomunikowaną, choć na zadupiu, ale to są pojedyncze przypadki. A tak na marginesie, to w poprzednich postach dałem prostą i zwięzłą odpowiedź bez szerszego kontekstu na proste pytanie .

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> A dlaczego lany? Coś się dzieje teraz z terivą?
> My słyszeliśmy, że jak lany to słychać "wszystko" co się na górze dzieje, a teriva, że znowu wywiercić coś w niej to pół sufitu odpada  
> A masz ceramikę czy zwykłą terivę? Bo tu też podobno są różne rodzaje? Dopiero w weekend wybieramy się na składy w tym temacie, dlatego tyle moich pytań.
> 
> Dzięki.


Lany strop jest mocniejszy i sztywniejszy co powoduje ,że lepiej spaja ściany.W terive za to odpowiedzialny jest wieniec+ ewentualne stężenia ,wymiany itp.
Teriva ma lepszą akustykę ale jest grubsza od lanego.Ja wybrałbym chyba lany dlatego ,że parter wymurowałem na 3m wys. + teriva z nadbetonem + 2cm styrop.+wylewka 5cm = dużo kombinacji co by schody nie były za wysokie(lany jest cieńszy).Mury zrobiłem na 3m wys. ponieważ będę robił sufity podwieszane,może nawet wielopoziomowe nad którymi schowie wszelakie instalacje elektr. ,CO itp.Zawsze będę mógł ewentualnie coś dołożyć lub przerobić.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

Jeśli chodzi o rodzaj terivy to kupiłem ten z pustaków żużlowych.Oczywiście sugerowałem się ceną ale opinii złych o tym producencie nie słyszałem i ogólnie  jestem zadowolony.

----------


## Oskard

> Jeśli chodzi o rodzaj terivy to kupiłem ten z pustaków żużlowych.Oczywiście sugerowałem się ceną ale opinii złych o tym producencie nie słyszałem i ogólnie  jestem zadowolony.


Rodzaj pustaka nie ma znaczenia, to tylko wypełnienie żeby betonu za dużo nie poszło, całą nośność stropu zapewniają belki na których się owe pustaki opierają wraz z nadbetonem. W terivie na pewno mniej zbrojenia idzie w stosunku do płyty, nie wymaga pełnego deskowania i stemplowania stropu, w zależności od rozpiętości wystarczy podparcie belek w jednym lub w dwóch miejscach.

----------


## Crazy

> Crazy ten temat śledzę na bieżąco, ale dziękuję ;D
> Czy wybrałeś już inny projekt? My też szukaliśmy innych (mniejszych), ale ciągle wracaliśmy do tego... i tak już został.


Tak, projekt jest indywidualny, ale bardzo wzorowałem się na projekcie M-130, tego samego biura co M-131. Tu masz link do mojego projektu.

----------


## Kalisa

Crazy bardzo funkcjonalny ten twój domek  :smile:  Osobiście lubię parterówki, ale gdybym miała wybrać dom z poddaszem to właśnie z takim układem pomieszczeń jak u ciebie. Fajny salon, niemała kuchnia, dodatkowy pokój na parterze, garderoba i pralnia na poddaszu- idealnie  :smile: 
 Jaka będzie powierzchnia użytkowa?

----------


## joint32

DEZET czytaj ze zrozumieniem pisałem przecież ,że tynki mam cementowo wapienne i nie powiesz mi ,że nie trzeba ich gładzić.

----------


## Crazy

> Crazy bardzo funkcjonalny ten twój domek  Osobiście lubię parterówki, ale gdybym miała wybrać dom z poddaszem to właśnie z takim układem pomieszczeń jak u ciebie. Fajny salon, niemała kuchnia, dodatkowy pokój na parterze, garderoba i pralnia na poddaszu- idealnie 
>  Jaka będzie powierzchnia użytkowa?


Dom będzie miał około 135mkw p.u., a po podłogach jakieś 160mkw, nie licząc oczywiście garażu. Ja też wolę parterówki, ale moja działka ma tylko 20,65m szerokości, więc trochę mało jak na parterówkę, która wyszłaby trochę "wagonowata". Bez garażu jeszcze by się jakoś zmieściła, ale ja chciałem garaż. Projektując starałem się maksymalnie dom uprościć, żeby było taniej i funkcjonalniej. Zawsze mogę garaż dobudować w późniejszym terminie, jako oddzielną konstrukcję, tylko fundament wyleją od razu razem z domem. Pzdr.

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET czytaj ze zrozumieniem pisałem przecież ,że tynki mam cementowo wapienne i nie powiesz mi ,że nie trzeba ich gładzić.


Napisałem: "*....* można malować tynki tradycyjne- *to zależy jak dokładnie  są wykonane*- kiedyś tylko takie były. Można nie kłaść gładzi na tynki,  gdy... są gipsowe."

Podkreśliłem teraz, to co istotne, bo chyba nie zrozumiałeś.
Nie jest konieczne ich gładzenie, jeśli mieszkańcowi nie przeszkadza ich chropawa faktura.
Poza tym gładź umożliwia też zakrycie fuszerki murarza, więc będzie uważał, że to konieczne.

----------


## Kalisa

Crazy wyszedł dość duży dom ( jak na ten wątek  :big tongue:  )
Będziesz pisał dziennik ? Ciekawa jestem za ile uda ci się wybudować.

----------


## Crazy

Dom raczej za duży jak na ten wątek, ale jest tu sporo osób co tanio swoje domki zbudowali, więc regularnie go czytam. Dziennik, jak czas pozwoli, to oczywiście będę prowadził.

----------


## joint32

Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z czymś takim,żeby komuś podobało się malowanie zwykłych tynków.

----------


## DEZET

> Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z czymś takim,żeby komuś podobało się malowanie zwykłych tynków.


Bo Ty młody pewnie jesteś  :wiggle: . Zapytaj dziadka czy kiedyś mieli gładzie i inne tego typu materiały, to się dowiesz o malowaniu zwykłego tynku.

----------


## pumpaluna

My mamy tynki cw i nie planujemy kłaść na nie gładzi. Robione maszynowo, dolina nidy poszła. Trochę kosztowały ale są idealne jeśli idzie o ziarno. Ja nie lubię szklanki na ścianach i właśnie takie delikatnie chropowate tynki chciałam. Tylko je gąbką przetrzemy i odkurzymy i dawaj malować  :smile:

----------


## Nefer

Tynki cementowo wapienne zaciera się piaskiem kwarcowym właśnie po to, żeby uzyskać fakturę. 
Potem przeciera pacą styropianową. Potem gruntuje i maluje. 
Cała ich uroda właśnie jest w ich fakturze. Jakbym chciała mieć gładź to bym robiła gipsowe od razu.
NIe wiem po co płacić dwa razy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

znajomy murarz pojechał do pracy do Szwecji. tam go pogonili z gładziami - chciał sie wykazac i zrobił ściany na szkło, przyszła Szwedka i sie załamała (nie dogadali się). Musiał poprawiać - na chropowato własnie.
wystarczy spojrzec do czasopism wnetrzarskich - ile tam przeróznych faktur chropowatych. powoli mam dosyć tych gładzi i myslę o czyms innym.

----------


## alic

a ja wybrałam gładzie,bo tak mi się podoba,chropowate może i mają jakiś swój urok ale też bardziej na nich gromadzi się kurz,przerabiałam to już w bloku,w domu nie chcę

----------


## Zielony ogród

niestety, chyba nie ma rozwiazań idealnych
gładzie pomalowane bardzo szybko i w widoczny sposób sie brudzą, chociaż ratuje nas to, że farby sa teraz szorowalne.
najtrwalsze chyba jednak sa tapety.

----------


## q-bis

> Nie spotkałem się jeszcze z czymś takim,żeby komuś podobało się malowanie zwykłych tynków.


Bardzo popularna metoda argumentacji - jeśli ja tego nie spotkałem/widziałem/słyszałem to to nie istnieje... :roll eyes: 

Tymczasem to tylko jedna z opcji wykończenia ścian...

W naszym domu mamy tynki cementowe właśnie ze względu na fakturę takowych. Na to tylko grunt i farba. Tak nam się podoba  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Bardzo popularna metoda argumentacji - jeśli ja tego nie spotkałem/widziałem/słyszałem to to nie istnieje...
> 
> Tymczasem to tylko jedna z opcji wykończenia ścian...
> 
> W naszym domu mamy tynki cementowe właśnie ze względu na fakturę takowych. Na to tylko grunt i farba. Tak nam się podoba


Mam nadzieję, że *joint32* przeczyta Wasze posty i... wyciągnie odpowiednie wnioski.

----------


## Dzejson

W/g mnie wydaje się to mało realne,  chyba, że jak napisane było wszystko zrobimy sami/z pomocą rodziny, z cegły rozbiórkowej otrzymanej w spadku po teściu, tp.  mam znajomego który własnie rozpoczyna budowę, śledził wszystkie moje poczynania i innych znajomych którzy niedawno zakończyli budowy. Planuje max wydać poniżej 300tys za domek 150m2, systemem gospodarczym, bez kominów / piec indukcyjny/  i bez szczególnych wodotrysków.
Bedę trzymał  kciuki, aby mu sie udało, choć szczerze to wątpię w sukces przy takim budżecie.

----------


## joint32

Skoro lubicie chropowate ściany to już wasza sprawa ja tego nie widziałem i nie podoba mi się to ,DEZET masz rację mam 28lat ale  nie mieszaj tego co było i tego co jest bo nie o tym jest temat tak czy inaczej mam dom i czytając wasze wypowiedzi to za śmieszne pieniądze piszę tylko po to żeby wszyscy którzy chcą się budować niech to robią jak mają trochę pojęcia ,czasu i znajomych którzy pomogą jeśli trzeba.

----------


## DEZET

> Skoro lubicie chropowate ściany to już wasza sprawa ja tego nie widziałem i nie podoba mi się to ,DEZET masz rację mam 28lat ale  nie mieszaj tego co było i tego co jest bo nie o tym jest temat tak czy inaczej mam dom i czytając wasze wypowiedzi to za śmieszne pieniądze piszę tylko po to żeby wszyscy którzy chcą się budować niech to robią jak mają trochę pojęcia ,czasu i znajomych którzy pomogą jeśli trzeba.


Jak tego nie widziałeś- to jak może Ci się nie podobać?? Uwierz na słowo i czytaj wyżej ile osób ma tak zrobione... często w ramach cięcia kosztów. 
Ktoś ma nawet ściany pociągnięte samym klejem i pomalowane. Dla Ciebie chyba byłoby to już "świętokradztwo" :wink: 
Na tym kończę tynkową dyskusję!

Masz rację- kto chce mieszkać we własnym domu- niech buduje. Jestem tego samego zdania. 
I tak trafiają tu niedowiarkowie teoretycy, jak *Dzejson*, który z góry skazuje na porażkę znajomego. 300tys nie starczy na to co chce zbudować?
A ja uważam , że starczy- prosta matematyka 300tys : 150m2= 2tys/m2 systemem gospodarczym.

----------


## pumpaluna

Nam wystarczy 350tys do wprowadzenia się z elewacją, ogrodzeniem, kostką a nawet meblami i całym wyposażeniem. Buduje nas ekipa bo my ani czasu ani umiejętności nie mamy. Dom 122m2 powierzchni użytkowej, bez piwnicy.

----------


## DEZET

> Nam wystarczy 350tys do wprowadzenia się z elewacją, ogrodzeniem, kostką a nawet meblami i całym wyposażeniem. Buduje nas ekipa bo my ani czasu ani umiejętności nie mamy. Dom 122m2 powierzchni użytkowej, bez piwnicy.


Można i tak, choć zagospodarowanie działki i meble to już inny wydatek, mimo, że z tej samej kieszeni. Kwestia tego, czy się ma te 350 lub kredyt do końca życia.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nam wystarczy 350tys do wprowadzenia się z elewacją, ogrodzeniem, kostką a nawet meblami i całym wyposażeniem. Buduje nas ekipa bo my ani czasu ani umiejętności nie mamy. Dom 122m2 powierzchni użytkowej, bez piwnicy.


Można i inaczej  :wink:  
Ja zamierzam zmieścić się w 118m2 w 250tys.zł po całości  :smile: 
Jakby nie było to 100tys.zł drogą nie chodzi  :wink:

----------


## joint32

Wszystko zależy jak kto chce mieszkać mi wystarczyły kafelki za 40zł./m2 ,a można kupić za 150,podobnie jak i cała reszta wykończenia ja chciałem tylko ładnie mieć wykończone nie potrzeba mi wodotrysków.Można wybudować dom za 200 ,a można i taki sam za 400.Nie piszę tu o konstrukcji bo tam robi się jak trzeba.

----------


## pumpaluna

Ja szczerze podziwiam ludzi którzy potrafią sami robić różne rzeczy przy domu. Tutaj na FM sporo takich znalazłam i jak najbardziej im się należy szacunek.

----------


## Zielony ogród

zobaczcie sobie domek wmnich, skończyła i wrzuciła w końcu parę zdjeć. pełen wypas za małe pieniądze (chyba mniej niz te 200 tys). skromny projekt z naciskiem na wykończenie wewnatrz. myslę, że to bardzo mądre podejście

----------


## pawel2210

> zobaczcie sobie domek wmnich, skończyła i wrzuciła w końcu parę zdjeć. pełen wypas za małe pieniądze (chyba mniej niz te 200 tys). skromny projekt z naciskiem na wykończenie wewnatrz. myslę, że to bardzo mądre podejście


bardzo odważny dom jak na polskie tradycyjne budownictwo. Mieszkam w Holandii w podobnym domu, po dwóch latach nie umiem na niego patrzeć ale to chyba z tęsknoty za Pl :smile:  ale wnętrze bardzo ładne :smile:

----------


## DEZET

"Przypadek"* wmnich* tylko potwierdza, że można za "niewielkie" pieniądze zamieszkać na swoim. Polecam niedowiarkom na zajrzenie do jej DB.

----------


## bitter

Szkoda tylko, że nie ma więcej zdjęć z zewnątrz. Ten dom od początku mi się nie podobał ale pewnie jak w każdym przypadku dobry archutekt mógłby kolorami czy innymi mało kosztownymi dodatkami go upiększyć. Ale co prawda to prawda, wydać 200 tys na mieszkanie a mieć za te same pieniądze dom to nieporównywalna rzecz.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> bardzo odważny dom jak na polskie tradycyjne budownictwo. Mieszkam w Holandii w podobnym domu, po dwóch latach nie umiem na niego patrzeć ale to chyba z tęsknoty za Pl ale wnętrze bardzo ładne


co do wyglądu zewnętrznego - wystarczy przemyslany kolor elewacji, jakaś sprytna pergola z tarasem i przede wszystkim trochę starannie dobranych roślin - i będzie pieknie.

----------


## lecho45

Stawiam właśnie domek 87m2 użytkowych plus 25m2 tarasów w systemie szkieletowym.Stan surowy otwarty+komin+słupy betonowe to koszt 45tyś,całośc wykończę w granicach 90tyś ale dużo robót wykonam sam.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lecho45

Dodam że jest to domek o nazwie Biedronka dostępny na necie.

----------


## DEZET

> Dodam że jest to domek o nazwie Biedronka dostępny na necie.


Tam Biedronek bez liku od ok 44 do 229m2 , a takiego 87m2 nie ma . :Confused:

----------


## lecho45

Sory moja wina dałem plamę nie Biedronka tylko POZIOMKA

----------


## lecho45

Do pow.użytkowej wliczyłem taras na poddaszu,bo jest plan jego zabudowy.W projektach na necie ma charakterystyczną biało szara szalówkę.

----------


## DEZET

He he ... Poziomek też sporo, prościej link wkleić, bo szkoda czasu na zgadywanki.

I jak chcesz coś dodać do postu , to kliknij na dole "edytuj post" .

Czy to ten projekt?
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Poz...,idp,7399.html

----------


## nazwa12

> co do wyglądu zewnętrznego - wystarczy przemyslany kolor elewacji, jakaś sprytna pergola z tarasem i przede wszystkim trochę starannie dobranych roślin - i będzie pieknie.


 Pewnie że będzie pięknie,nie ważne czy dom z zewnątrz ładny czy zwyczajny czy nawet brzydki.ma być tani w budowaniu i funkcjonalny.Po paru latach zamieszkania w domu człowiek nawet nie zwraca uwagi na wygląd domu czy kolor.gdy zamieszkamy w domu patrzymy na wykończenie wnętrz i na działkę.tam dopiero zaczyna się ciężka praca.Pięknie zrobiona działka i ogrodzenie wizualnie upiększa dom.No ale każdy ma swoją rację,jeden patrzy na wygląd drugi na funkcjonalność.Tylko tu są pokazywane domy za 200 tys to domki muszą być małe i proste w budowaniu,życzę wszystkim takich domków bo to lepsze niż mieszkanie w bloku

----------


## lecho45

Idealnie trafiłeś mam jeszcze kilka znaków zapytania,np.czy obijać ten domek sidingiem jest dużo tańszy niż szalówka.Jeszcze wspomnę że będę sam stawiał piec kaflowy czego nigdy nie robiłem a jedynie widziałem cały proces.

----------


## DEZET

> Idealnie trafiłeś mam jeszcze kilka znaków zapytania,np.czy obijać ten domek sidingiem jest dużo tańszy niż szalówka.Jeszcze wspomnę że będę sam stawiał piec kaflowy czego nigdy nie robiłem a jedynie widziałem cały proces.


Można obijać sidingiem lub panelami elewacyjnymi (podobne jak podbitka w moim DB).
Ceny są różne, ale na pewno taniej niż szalówka, która musi być co jakiś czas konserwowana. 
Weź pod uwagę, że wszelkie ciemne kolory paneli nie mogą być narażone na bezpośrednie działanie Słońca,bo wyblakną, więc pozostają kolory białe lub bardzo jasne, pastelowe. Można też pokryć styropianem i nałożyć tynk, tak samo jak murowane domy.
Co do samego projektu: brak jest wiatrołapu, wejście z dworu do salonu- jako letniskowy może być , jako dom do stałego zamieszkania rozwiązanie moim zdaniem nieciekawe.

Co do pieca, to się nie znam, tylko kiedyś rozbierałem u siebie, ale tu są ciekawe rzeczy:
http://mha-net.org/docs/v8n2/docs/wkshop04b.htm
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...c-piec-kaflowy

----------


## bitter

> ,nie ważne czy dom z zewnątrz ładny czy zwyczajny czy nawet brzydki.ma być tani w budowaniu i funkcjonalny.Po paru latach zamieszkania w domu człowiek nawet nie zwraca uwagi na wygląd domu


Ja zwracam. Nie mógłbym mieszkać w koszmarku

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Ja zwracam. Nie mógłbym mieszkać w koszmarku


 W przypadku maksymalnego cięcia kosztów to i tak lepiej mieszkać we własnym "koszmarku" niż w dziesięciopiętrowym "koszmarze " z epoki Gierka.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ja zwracam. Nie mógłbym mieszkać w koszmarku


maksymalna prostota przy zachowaniu proporcji nigdy nie będzie koszmarkiem.
natomiast chęć "upiększenia" za ciężkie czasami pieniądze bardzo często zamienia sie w koszmarek.

zwyczajność wyglądu to nie wada

----------


## bitter

Żeby było jasne miałem na myśli to, że starałbym się jednak jakąś część pieniędzy przeznaczyć na "upiększenie" domu, czy to kolorami czy fakturą elewacji albo jakimiś innymi niedrogimi bajerami. Osobiście przepłaciłem ok 15 może 20 tys za dach i kolejne 10 tys za okna w stosunku do tego co mógłbym zrobić minimailistycznym kosztem. Jednak było to przemyślane i skalkulowane. Wolę nie mieć kostki brukowej a mieć 3,4 m szerokie okno tarasowe z widokiem na ogród.

----------


## Duncan Idaho

Całkowite koszta mojej budowy do obecnego momentu to 97kPln. Projekt Lk571. 
Poniżej zamieszczam link do karty projektu, to da wam spektrum na gabaryty domu.
http://www.lk-projekt.pl/files/objects/1494/91/571.pdf

Absolutnie wszystkie prace wykonałem razem z ojcem, który pomagał mi za darmo oraz kuzyn, któremu płaciłem 10zł/g ale nie goniłem go jakoś strasznie więc relatywna stawka wychodziła pewnie wyższa. 
Obecny stan to surowy zamknięty bez stolarki okniennej i drzwiowej.
Na dachu dachówka betonowa Braas, którą także układaliśmy w trójkę.
Na chwilę obecną przymierzam się do kredytu a w zasadzie w piątek będę składać wniosek na 200k, najwyżej nie wykożystam całej kwoty kredytu. 
Dodam że w domu będzie pompa ciepła z poziomym kolektorem i wentylacja mechaniczna z rekuperacja. 

Przypuszczam, że jeśli dom byłby bez garażu i pralni nad nim to dało by się zamknąć w 200k w całości wykonując pracę samemu (oczywiście pomijam posadzki i tynki bo tego nie opłaca się robić samemu).

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DEZET

> Całkowite koszta mojej budowy do obecnego momentu to 97kPln. Projekt Lk571. 
> Poniżej zamieszczam link do karty projektu, to da wam spektrum na gabaryty domu.
> ...........
> Przypuszczam, że jeśli dom byłby bez garażu i pralni nad nim to dało by się zamknąć w 200k w całości wykonując pracę samemu (oczywiście pomijam posadzki i tynki bo tego nie opłaca się robić samemu).
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Gabaryty , jak gabaryty- strasznie wysoki, a gdzieś tam na stronie widziałem wysokość na parterze 2,35m- mam nadzieję ,że to pomyłka, bo taka wysokość to porażka. Powierzchnia ~110m2, czyli tak... normalnie.
Przy pracy samemu wiadomo- jest oszczędność. Gdybym swój robił sam od podstaw, to też bym zaoszczędził, na szybko myślę, że jakieś 28tys. do SSZ (przy pow. parteru całk. z garażem -151,3m2). Rezygnacja z garażu to kolejne 15tys. zł.
Wydane z łącznie z papierami ok.150tys.(muszę się zabrać za rachunek... "sumienia"  :wink:  ).

----------


## pawel2210

Duncan Idaho
  ,,(oczywiście pomijam posadzki i tynki bo tego nie opłaca się robić samemu).''

jeśli chodzi o posadzki to się nie zgodzę bo jak się robi samemu i to z betoniarki to wychodzi dużo taniej...

----------


## DEZET

> Duncan Idaho
>   ,,(oczywiście pomijam posadzki i tynki bo tego nie opłaca się robić samemu).''
> 
> jeśli chodzi o posadzki to się nie zgodzę bo jak się robi samemu i to z betoniarki to wychodzi dużo taniej...


Jasne, jeśli komuś się chce przewalać te tony piachu i cementu... i to 2 razy: najpierw chudziak, potem docelowa posadzka.
Przy chudziaku roboty(wyrównanie) mieliśmy na 1,5- 2h. Przy walce z betoniarką zeszło by cały dzień, o zakwasach przez kilka  dni nie wspomnę, bo nie wszyscy na codzień ciężary dźwigają.

----------


## pawel2210

> Jasne, jeśli komuś się chce przewalać te tony piachu i cementu... i to 2 razy: najpierw chudziak, potem docelowa posadzka.
> Przy chudziaku roboty(wyrównanie) mieliśmy na 1,5- 2h. Przy walce z betoniarką zeszło by cały dzień, o zakwasach przez kilka  dni nie wspomnę, bo nie wszyscy na codzień ciężary dźwigają.


budowa to zwykle ciężka praca :smile:  do wylewek najszybciej jest zebrać darmowych pomocników z rodziny bądź znajomych bo to robota choć ciężka to bardzo prosta wystarczy jeden który coś tam wie a reszta musi mieć sile i chęci :smile: oszczędność jest dość spora bo trochę m3 betonu na budowę wyjdzie...

----------


## DEZET

Ja tam o *darmowych* pracownikach nie słyszałem i nie widziałem, do zasypania fundamentów piaskiem szukałem, to po 10zł/h wołali  :ohmy: . 
Najwięcej spece od tanich trunków  :wink: .

----------


## maciek1000000

> Całkowite koszta mojej budowy do obecnego momentu to 97kPln. Projekt Lk571. 
> Poniżej zamieszczam link do karty projektu, to da wam spektrum na gabaryty domu.
> http://www.lk-projekt.pl/files/objects/1494/91/571.pdf
> Pozdrawiam.


napisze tak, jesli chodzi o sam rozklad pomieszczen i wielkosc calego domku to jest to mniej wiecej moj domek MINIATURKA N z archony w nowej wersji tyle ze bez garazu, gdzie liczac przez ekipe zewnetrzna SSO mam sie zmiescic pomiedzy 90 a 100 tys za material i robote

----------


## Duncan Idaho

> napisze tak, jesli chodzi o sam rozklad pomieszczen i wielkosc calego domku to jest to mniej wiecej moj domek MINIATURKA N z archony w nowej wersji tyle ze bez garazu, gdzie liczac przez ekipe zewnetrzna SSO mam sie zmiescic pomiedzy 90 a 100 tys za material i robote


No to pozostaje mi życzyć powodzenia :smile: .

Dezet 2.30 jest ale w garażu.

Pozdrawiam i życzę udanego budowania.

----------


## DEZET

Jakoś bardzo dziwnie poopisywany ten domek na www, którą znalazłem- było: parter 2,35m, ale jak to garaż to ok, choć też nie za wysoki.

----------


## Kwitko

Dezet, z tymi darmowymi pracownikami to chyba chodzi o ojca, brata, szwagra itd. No bo chyba żaden ojciec nie oczekuje zapłaty za pomoc. Problem zaczyna się wtedy gdy ktoś nie ma ojca, brata i niestety musi płacić obcym.

----------


## gnieka

Witam,my z mężem mamy ten problem,że nie ma ani brata,szwagra,ojcaitp do pomocy.Musimy liczyć na firmę.Budowę zaczęliśmy w 2011,dzieląc ją na 3 etapy sso(stan zero/ściany-strop,schody/dach).Oczywiście budujemy z oszczędności.W zeszłym roku po wycenie było ok,wiedzieliśmy co i jak, mniej więcej ile nas to wyniesie.A teraz wykonawca podał aktualne ceny i po naszych minach nie podniósł chociaż(bo wszystko drożeje) ceny za robociznę.W skrócie za sso robociznę 50tyś.A reszta to materiały i tak 2 i 3 etap wyniesie nas po około50tyś(każdy),czyli reasumując sso wyniesie nas około 180tyś :bash: czy mi się wydaje czy to jakiś żart?tak więc od dzisiaj ślęczymy przed netem,dzwonimy po hurtowniach i płakać mi się chce.....bo wszędzie podają ceny trochę wyższe niż mamy na wycenie,a wykonawca korzysta z hurtowni z poza województwa.Ludzie pomóżcie,czy można taniej?

----------


## Kalisa

Sso 180 tyś ? Jaki macie projekt ?

----------


## gnieka

czarek http://pprojekt.pl/projekt1002-czarek.html
dodam,że teren ciężki pod budowę,wysoki poziom wód gruntowych,cenę podałam w zaokrągleniu i dodałam jakieś 1o tyś nie planowanych

----------


## koka1

> Witam,my z mężem mamy ten problem,że nie ma ani brata,szwagra,ojcaitp do pomocy.Musimy liczyć na firmę.Budowę zaczęliśmy w 2011,dzieląc ją na 3 etapy sso(stan zero/ściany-strop,schody/dach).Oczywiście budujemy z oszczędności.W zeszłym roku po wycenie było ok,wiedzieliśmy co i jak, mniej więcej ile nas to wyniesie.A teraz wykonawca podał aktualne ceny i po naszych minach nie podniósł chociaż(bo wszystko drożeje) ceny za robociznę.W skrócie za sso robociznę 50tyś.A reszta to materiały i tak 2 i 3 etap wyniesie nas po około50tyś(każdy),czyli reasumując sso wyniesie nas około 180tyśczy mi się wydaje czy to jakiś żart?tak więc od dzisiaj ślęczymy przed netem,dzwonimy po hurtowniach i płakać mi się chce.....bo wszędzie podają ceny trochę wyższe niż mamy na wycenie,a wykonawca korzysta z hurtowni z poza województwa.Ludzie pomóżcie,czy można taniej?


To wydaje się być dużo, jak na Wasz projekt.
Ale fakt, budowa jednym wykonawcą zawsze jest droższa. Taniej byłoby zatrudnić kilka ekip (od murów, dachu, okien) i najlepiej samemu zaopatrywać w materiał budowę.
Nas też dotyka problem brak ojców, szwagrów, braci - do pomocy. Też grunt mieliśmy nieodpowiedni do fundamentów.
Zdecydowaliśmy się na budowę typowym systemem gospodarczym, naszą budowę wspierali panowie murarze, dekarze, jak dotąd, małżonek też miał w nią swój wkład. Materiał załatwialiśmy sami, tam, gdzie było najtaniej.
Jak dotąd na naszego rozłożystego bungalowa do stanu ze stolarką wydaliśmy prawie 170 tys.
Ale czasu też to trochę zabrało  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Wszystkie materiały z jednej hurtowni nie zawsze wychodzą najtaniej. Ja przy każdym większym zakupie dzwonie po wszystkich okolicznych hurtowniach (około dziesięciu) i jeszcze nie zdarzyło się żeby w jednej wszystko było najtańsze. 
gnieka napisz jeszcze w jakim rejonie  budujesz?

----------


## gnieka

Oczywiście zanim podpiszemy kolejną umowę sami zorientujemy się w cenach,choć nas na dzień dzisiejszy przerażają: jawdrop: budujemy się 15 km od Opola,jeśli chodzi o ekipy to sprawdzaliśmy wielu,na jednej się sparzyliśmy i straciliśmy 5000,po przeliczeniu wszystkich ofert a było ich dużo zdecydowaliśmy się na jedną ekipę,która poprawiła po drugiej :sad: tak pechowo się zaczęło i chyba nadal ciągnie,przyznam,że zrobili super porównując do budowy brata czy teściów,raczej przy nich zostaniemy tym bardziej,że nie mają oporu podpisać mojej umowy,którą stworzyłam na podstawie wielu umów zawartych w necie :wink: zawiera około 14 stron i jest co czytać,w każdym razie był z nielicznych który od razu bez problemu ją podpisał(a byli też tacy co pytali w jakim celu ja to pisałam),co do fachowości i profesjonalizmu jestem spokojna,tylko co z tymi cenami,dlaczego potrzebuyjemy 2400 cegieł porotherm 25 p+w,750szt porotherm 11,5 czy 250 porotherm 8pw?czy można zamienić chociaż te 11,5 i 8 na cegły pełne?jakie to ma znaczenie?patrząc od pierwszej kosztują 5,30.  4,85.   4,60.
jak z cenami u Was?czy strop teriwa jest tańszy od lanego?czy nadproża musza być ceramiczne porotherm w/p?a kominy systemowe po 4200 każdy(2szt)?

----------


## DEZET

> czarek http://pprojekt.pl/projekt1002-czarek.html
> dodam,że teren ciężki pod budowę,wysoki poziom wód gruntowych,cenę podałam w zaokrągleniu i dodałam jakieś 1o tyś nie planowanych


Jakoś wszyscy mówią, że budowa jedną firmą wychodzi drożej- nie wiem skąd to przekonanie, przecież wykonawstwo całości to dla firmy jasno określony zakres i miejsce pracy i zarobku na jakiś czas; przeważnie jest tak, że mniejsza robota wyceniana jest drożej, a tu wychodzi  odwrotnie. Można się targować. 
U Ciebie stan sso za 180 tys. wydaje mi się sumą zawyżoną. Porównuję ze swoim- 151m2 parteru- stan ssz praktycznie osiągnięty (brakuje kilku m wiatrownic do zakupienia), stolarka nie najtańsza: okna 3-szybowe, brama garażowa 2,4x2,4m, drzwi zewnętrzne KMT(tanie :wink: ) i wyszło ok 150tys.

----------


## gnieka

jeśli chodzi o robociznę to niestety na Opolszczyźnie ciężko było o tańszą i dobrą firmę,wielu znajomych jak i rodzina buduje u innych wykonawców i nasza cena jest średnia, wzięliśmy firmę nie za tanią i nie za drogą,ta kwota była ustalana na początku więc nic nas tu nie zaskoczyło,mąż nie ma szansy nawet zaglądać tam chociaż 2 razy na tydzień,materiały kupował wykonawca i rozliczał się z nami,ale teraz musimy sami sprawdzić o co chodzi....zanim podpiszemy kolejną umowę.

----------


## DEZET

gnieka- zamień całą ceramikę na suporeks - przelicz m2 ścian i obliczysz ile materiału potrzebujesz. Nadproża kosztują sporo, może lepiej zrobić jak u mnie- lane razem z wieńcem- moje oszczędności tu wyniosły 2tys. 
Nie wiemy jak będziesz ogrzewać: gaz, prąd, węgiel.
Kominy nie muszą kosztować po 4200 zł każdy bo masz 1 spalinowy do kominka- rezygnujesz i jest taniej. Poza tym można komin kupić w necie - przywiozą i na pewno taniej niż w okolicy.  Na dachu nie musi być dachówka, może być blacha. Na elewacjach też niepotrzebne kamienie itp okładziny. Koszty można ciąć.

----------


## koka1

Na cenach porothermu, to się nie znam, my budowaliśmy z BK. Ale te kominy, to chyba cenowo jak u schiedel'a? My za 2 nasze fi 200, do nich 2 wentylacje, czapka betonowa, stożki - zapłaciliśmy też 4200, ale za wszystko. A jechały do nas z odległości 200 km, bo z kosztami przewozu, i tak było dużo korzystniej, niż w okolicy.
A co do targowania z ekipą, to można spróbować. Tylko w dzisiejszych czasach, niestety często się słyszy: taniej - to bez umowy, podatku i VAT.  :roll eyes:

----------


## gnieka

dokładnie,taniej będzie bez umowy i tak zrobiliśmy za pierwszym podejściem,ekipa spartoliła robote a nawet nie miałam jak pociągnąć ich do odpowiedzialności,także bez umowy ani rusz,
kominy od razu wydają się dziwnie drogie-dzisiaj sprawdzę allegro i inne
co do cegłówek to się nie znam ale zaciągnę porady u znajomych-podzwonię po hurtowniach
nadproża również,jeśli chodzi o dachówkę chcę ceramiczną i raczej zdania nie zmienimy,ogrzewanie mamy z ciepłowni czyli takie jak miejskie obecnie w bloku :wink: i to był główny czynnik decydujący o budowie domu a nie kupowaniu mieszkania w nowym budownictwie za około 320 tyś.choć z perspektywy czasu łatwiej i szybciej by poszło.mąż powiedział,że gdyby przewidział ciągły wiatr w oczy to na budowę by się nie zdecydował :sad:

----------


## Kwitko

gnieka cegły raczej zamienić nie możesz. Te cienkie są zapewne na poddasze, cięższych strop mógłby nie wytrzymać. Wiem że wydaje się ich dużo ale zawsze możesz wziąć projekt i sobie policzyć czy się zgadza.

----------


## koka1

Też coś wiemy o tym "wietrze w oczy"  :yes: 
Ale to pewnie nie jeden inwestor przeżywa takie chwile. Ostatnio, jak żaliliśmy się Panu od montażu stolarki okiennej, ile to mieliśmy problemów od początku budowy, określił, że niektórych, jak pech dopadnie, to długo nie opuszcza. I że już kilku takich "pechowców" w życiu spotkał. 
No niezbyt to pocieszające, ale póki co, nadal wierzymy, że co złe, na dobre się kiedyś odmieni  :smile:

----------


## gnieka

właśnie dzisiaj wszystko przeliczaliśmy i policzył o 100szt więcej,ale to dlatego,że podniesiemy na poddaszu o jedną cegłę,właśnie znalazłam hurtownię ekosklad.pl i mają porotherm 25 od 4,35zł,ciekawe ile za transport,szukam dlaej

----------


## gnieka

Też coś wiemy o tym "wietrze w oczy" 
Ale to pewnie nie jeden inwestor przeżywa takie chwile. Ostatnio, jak żaliliśmy się Panu od montażu stolarki okiennej, ile to mieliśmy problemów od początku budowy, określił, że niektórych, jak pech dopadnie, to długo nie opuszcza. I że już kilku takich "pechowców" w życiu spotkał. 
No niezbyt to pocieszające, ale póki co, nadal wierzymy, że co złe, na dobre się kiedyś odmieni 


to mnie pocieszyłaś :sad:

----------


## koka1

Ale inni mówią, że trzeba pozytywnie myśleć. 
A w kryzysowych momentach - nie załamywać się i szukać, szukać i pytać. Tylko tak możemy budżetowi dopomóc  :smile:

----------


## gnieka

nie mam pojęcia jakbym się czuła mając kredyt na budowę i na koniec,że go braknie na dokończenie budowy,to chyba koszmar

----------


## gnieka

firmy spoza województwa liczyły sobie nieźle za dojazd więc wychodziło podobnie,wolę mieć kogoś na miejscu i być w ciągłym kontakcie,przed wyborem firmy robiliśmy tzw,casting" i długo szukaliśmy,w projekcie mamy kominek i jeden komin musi być,a ten drugi wolimy zostawić na czarną godzinę jeśli coś by się pozmieniało i warto byłoby zmienić na np węgiel,wiem już że są tańsze i to o wiele,a zanim podpiszemy kolejną umowę(na dany etap)sami zadecydujemy gdzie kupimy materiały,dlatego pytam gdzie i za ile można kupować łącznie z trasportem

----------


## DEZET

No właśnie, ciepło z mec,  to po co Tobie w ogóle kominy? Zainwestowałbym w rekuperator i jeszcze potem oszczędził na cieple, za które trzeba zapłacić ciepłowni. 
Zamiast cegieł radziłbym suporeks. 
Popatrz tutaj: http://www.alltrade.pl/ można porównać ceny, transportem możesz sobie nie zawracać głowy- poważne firmy jadą gdzie kto chce, u mnie transport jechał prosto z fabryki koszt w cenie materiałów ,a i tak było taniej o 3-4zł na sztuce suporeksu 24x24x59 niż w okolicy!!

Policzyłem szybko suporeks kosztuje od 6,50 do 7zł- taki sam wymiar porothermu (1,5 bloczka) wychodzi 8,36zł, więc co tańsze?

----------


## gnieka

te kominy muszą być,ale na pewno nie takie drogie,jutro będziemy wydzwaniać po hurtowniach z całego kraju,zobaczymy,jeśli mogę prosić tak w skrócie i "po polsku" to to jest suporeks i czym się różni od porothermu?
dziękuję bardzo za zainteresowanie :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> te kominy muszą być,ale na pewno nie takie drogie,jutro będziemy wydzwaniać po hurtowniach z całego kraju,zobaczymy,jeśli mogę prosić tak w skrócie i "po polsku" to to jest suporeks i czym się różni od porothermu?
> dziękuję bardzo za zainteresowanie


I o czym mamy rozmawiać, jak nie znasz podstawowych materiałów budowlanych?!
Wejdź na stronę ,którą wyżej podałem- są tam  zdjęcia materiałów budowlanych. Suporeks = beton komórkowy.

----------


## gnieka

Napisał gnieka  
te kominy muszą być,ale na pewno nie takie drogie,jutro będziemy wydzwaniać po hurtowniach z całego kraju,zobaczymy,jeśli mogę prosić tak w skrócie i "po polsku" to to jest suporeks i czym się różni od porothermu?
dziękuję bardzo za zainteresowanie
I o czym mamy rozmawiać, jak nie znasz podstawowych materiałów budowlanych?!
Wejdź na stronę ,którą wyżej podałem- są tam zdjęcia materiałów budowlanych. Suporeks = beton komórkowy


a za taką pomoc dziękuję serdecznie....pozostawiam bez komentarza....
a beton komórkowy doskonale wiem co to jest,tylko nazwy nie skojarzyłam,ok o nic więcej nie pytam bo widać,że czasem nie warto,następnym razem poprostu nie czytaj moich wpisów,pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> a za taką pomoc dziękuję serdecznie....pozostawiam bez komentarza....
> a beton komórkowy doskonale wiem co to jest,tylko nazwy nie skojarzyłam,ok o nic więcej nie pytam bo widać,że czasem nie warto,następnym razem poprostu nie czytaj moich wpisów,pozdrawiam


Przepraszam, bo wzięłaś to bardzo do siebie, ale czasem lepiej chwilę pomyśleć niż zadawać takie pytania. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gnieka

wcześniej napisałam,że nie możemy z nich zrezygnować,no i nie chcemy ale na pewno nie za taką cenę, a pisałam do Was bo gdzieś muszę zaciągnąć obiektywnej opinii,już wiem na czym zaoszczędzić bo każdy zakup planuję z dokładnym skalkulowaniem(no może poza spartaczoną robotą),strasznie jestem ciekawa co na to wykonawca,już raz wyrzuciłam pieniądze w błoto i więcej tego nie zrobię,stąd czasem niestosowne pytania,najbardziej wkurzył mnie fakt,że jak w tv zaczeli mówić o kryzysie i że rząd chce "powrócić" do tego co było,czyli domy dla bogatych i do łask wrócą mieszkania z wielkiej płyty to wszyscy nagle podnoszą ceny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
gdzie nie zadzwonie to mówią cyt.:taniej pani nie znajdzie....to ostatni moment bo ceny poszybują w górę.....wszystko poszło w górę i budowlanka też :bash: 
nie wiem kogo oni "sadzają na tych telefonach"
jutro ciąg dalszy poszukiwań
dziękuję :smile:

----------


## maciek1000000

> dokładnie,taniej będzie bez umowy i tak zrobiliśmy za pierwszym podejściem,ekipa spartoliła robote a nawet nie miałam jak pociągnąć ich do odpowiedzialności,także bez umowy ani rusz,


i na co Ci ten vat o ktorym pisalas wczesniej, zatrudniasz ekipe na umowe o dzielo i masz co najwyzej do placenia dochodowke zawsze to mnie nic dochodowka i vat, do tego materialy nie sa az tak drogie, skoro masz drogi porotherm to poszukaj czegos innego , przeciez placisz ekipie za budowe i jak zmienisz im material to ceny nie podniosa, do tego kominy jakas chora suma, mnie wyceniano komin na jakies 2400 z ociepleniem + okolo 600 za wentylacje , ceny juz z dotawa

ceny np z krakowa , porotherm 25 - 5,10 brutto  , leier 25 - 4,2 brutto , leier 11,5 - 3,2 brutto , dachowka ceramiczna okolo 30-32 zl za metr , beton jakies 230 m3, to sa ceny tak na szybko bez negocjacji i proszenia o rabat a zawsze mozna cos ugrac i sie dogadac

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> (oczywiście pomijam posadzki i tynki bo tego nie opłaca się robić samemu).


Dlaczego nie opłaca się robić samemu?
Za robociznę w mojej okolicy biorą 15zł/m2, przypuśćmy że jedną ścianę zrobię w jedno popołudnie (da się) można przyzwoicie zaoszczędzić.
Tynkowałem prawie całą piwnicę z zewnątrz by nabrać wprawy przed środkiem. Nie jest to wcale takie trudne mimo braku maszyny do narzucania.

----------


## Kwitko

My też będziemy tynkować sami bo na tym właśnie można bardzo dużo zaoszczędzić.

----------


## msdracula

To nie jesteśmy jedyni? mąż lubi takie zabawy jak tynkowanie, wprawiał się na piwnicy i w DE, z kuchnią łazienką nie będzie problemu bo tam i tak przyjdą kafle, meble..z salonem zobaczymy jak wyjdzie, na jednej ścianie ma być struktura więc nie ma sensu robić ściany na szkło  :smile:

----------


## gnieka

my również w środku planujemy większość prac wykonać we własnym zakresie i tym razem z pomocą(np.taty,brata czy szwagra)w między czasie sprzedamy mieszkanie i chyba pójdzie łatwiej,
po wielu telefonach  :ohmy:  i rozmowach dochodzę do wniosku,że coś tu na opolszczyźnie z tymi cenami nie tak,skoro piszecie,że porotherm za 5,10 brutto a najtańsza 5,83 w hurtowni w Opolu i 5,30 spod Częstochowy?a pozostałe podobnie,jeśli mogę to proszę o namiary do hurtowni w Krakowie gdzie cena była za 5,10.z góry dziękuję

----------


## msdracula

Ja teraz robię wyceny na BK i mam nadzieję, że ceny mnie nie powalą....

----------


## motylek0503

witam mam pytanie odnośnie materiałów budowlanych czy kupujecie z firm internetowych np. allegro zauważyłam że są tańsze od hurtowni z moich okolic jestem z woj. kujawsko- pomorskie z góry dzięki

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> witam mam pytanie odnośnie materiałów budowlanych czy kupujecie z firm internetowych np. allegro zauważyłam że są tańsze od hurtowni z moich okolic jestem z woj. kujawsko- pomorskie z góry dzięki


 Oczywiście ,że kupując przez neta można dużo zaoszczędzić pod warunkiem że cena za transport jest sensowna.Ja np. znalazłem przez neta pustaki wentylacyjne podwójne za 9zł szt. , w okolicznych hurtowniach były po 16zł a w castoramie 24zł.Sprzdawca ma filię niedaleko Bielska więc odebrałem je we własnym zakresie.
Na każdej rzeczy idzie zaoszczędzić pod warunkiem ,że na spokojnie się spenetruje rynek i nie przepłaci się bezsensownie.

----------


## gnieka

ja też już wysiadam,no nie mogę znaleźć taniej porotherm 25,zamienić nie mogę bo to nośne,działowe będą inne,jedynie mogę dać odpowiednik pichler25,teraz szukam opinii na temat zamiany,czy warto,pewnie warto.

----------


## msdracula

A czemu nie możesz zamienić materiału? u nas też w projekcie jest porotherm a zdecydowaliśmy się na BK

----------


## Duncan Idaho

> Dlaczego nie opłaca się robić samemu?
> Za robociznę w mojej okolicy biorą 15zł/m2, przypuśćmy że jedną ścianę zrobię w jedno popołudnie (da się) można przyzwoicie zaoszczędzić.
> Tynkowałem prawie całą piwnicę z zewnątrz by nabrać wprawy przed środkiem. Nie jest to wcale takie trudne mimo braku maszyny do narzucania.


Wykonałem samemu fundament i ściany fundamentowe, wymurowaliśmy wszystkie ściany, zazbroiliśmy strop oraz sami postawiliśmy więźbę oraz ułożyliśmy dachówkę. Mój kierownik, na żadnym etapie nie miał zastrzeżeń, i wszystko jest wykonane co najmniej równie dobrze jak wykonały by to  doświadoczone firmy. 

Co do tynków, to niestety ale nie czuję się na siłach aby wykonać je samodzielnie, no chyba, że zastosował bym listwy prowadzące, ponadto trwało by to z miesiąc. Posadzek też nie wykonam z betoniarki równie gładko jak z mixokreta, a ma być na nich klejona deska więc muszą  być równiutkie. 

Oczywiście zgadzam się z tobą, że da się to zrobić samemu i będzie oczywiście taniej ale ja nie mam niestety na to czasu. 

Pozdawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## gnieka

najbardziej zależy mi na współczynniku przewodzenia ciepła,wiem,że nie trzeba stosować dodatkowego ocieplenia,choć większość to robi,a porotherm choć droga to jednak jedna z lepszych,moim zdanie oczywiście,
nie bardzo chciałabym sso budować z najtańszych materiałów bo jak wiadomo tańsze nie oznacza dobre a dom budujemy na lata,oszczędzać mogę na wykończeniu(mam na myśli panele,farby,meble to co częściej się wymienia),jedynie nie mam nic do gadania(chyba) w kwestii kuchni więc i ona będzie droga :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

> witam mam pytanie odnośnie materiałów budowlanych czy kupujecie z firm internetowych np. allegro zauważyłam że są tańsze od hurtowni z moich okolic jestem z woj. kujawsko- pomorskie z góry dzięki


ja przeliczam całość tzn cena + plus transport, niestety z neta nie wyszło taniej  :sad:  ale znalazla sie firma, która dala mi dobra cene końcową ( jakies 80km od  miejsca budowy), takze pytać, pytać, pytać

----------


## msdracula

Ja myslałam ,ze to BK jest cieplejszy  :big grin:  jeśli się mylę to proszę mnie sprostować  :big grin:  u nas zmiana materiału ze względu na to, że budujemy sami a przy BK jest to zdecydowanie szybsze i prostsze. ot i cała tajemnica  :wink:  i wcale nie uważam że jest to materiał gorszy  :wink:  aaa...instalacje też robimy sami i tutaj też jest łatwiej robić bruzdy pod elektrykę itp. Jakbym wygrała w totka i miały to robić firmy to bym pewnie zostawiła ten poroterm bo  i jedno i drugie byśmy ocieplali  :smile:

----------


## gnieka

dokłądnie,a pula w totka rośnie :wink: trzeba grać :wink: a ile jest w BK a ile w P23 sprawdzę bo nie wiem,w każdym razie mamy na oku cegły produkowane w Niemczech i tańsze nawet z transportem a i współczynnik lepszy,znając życie to też pewnie ocieplimy :smile: bo ja zmarzluch jestem :smile:

----------


## ulciam

> my również w środku planujemy większość prac wykonać we własnym zakresie i tym razem z pomocą(np.taty,brata czy szwagra)w między czasie sprzedamy mieszkanie i chyba pójdzie łatwiej,
> po wielu telefonach  i rozmowach dochodzę do wniosku,że coś tu na opolszczyźnie z tymi cenami nie tak,skoro piszecie,że porotherm za 5,10 brutto a najtańsza 5,83 w hurtowni w Opolu i 5,30 spod Częstochowy?a pozostałe podobnie,jeśli mogę to proszę o namiary do hurtowni w Krakowie gdzie cena była za 5,10.z góry dziękuję


Nie wiem jak wygladają ceny w tym roku ,ale ja za  porotherm  winerbrger P+W w ubiegłym roku płaciłam :25-4,88zł;30-3,87zł/szt. a komin firmy IBF 1 dymny +3 wentylacyjne kosztował mnie 3800zł.Materiały te kupowałam w firmie Przedsiębiorstwo Budowlane "BAZ"-40km.od Opola .
Jeśli chodzi o ceny w woj.opolskim to są bardzo duże  :bash: w porównaniu do innych województw,przekonałam się na własnej skórze, a w zasadzie to na własnej budowie :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## awo65

> Ja myslałam ,ze to BK jest cieplejszy  jeśli się mylę to proszę mnie sprostować  u nas zmiana materiału ze względu na to, że budujemy sami a przy BK jest to zdecydowanie szybsze i prostsze. ot i cała tajemnica  i wcale nie uważam że jest to materiał gorszy  aaa...instalacje też robimy sami i tutaj też jest łatwiej robić bruzdy pod elektrykę itp. Jakbym wygrała w totka i miały to robić firmy to bym pewnie zostawiła ten poroterm bo  i jedno i drugie byśmy ocieplali





> a ile jest w BK a ile w P23 sprawdzę bo nie wiem,w każdym razie mamy na oku cegły produkowane w Niemczech i tańsze nawet z transportem a i współczynnik lepszy,znając życie to też pewnie ocieplimybo ja zmarzluch jestem


Zaryzykuję i powiem - ściana będzie tak ciepła, jak izolacja użyta do jej ocieplenia. Ściana jednowarstwowa jest trudna do poprawnego wykonania a najczęściej i tak ludzie kładą ocieplenie. Dlaczego więc szukacie materiałów droższych, (bo niby cieplejsze) a potem i tak będziecie dokładać ocieplenie. Jeżeli budżet jest napięty, to moim zdaniem należy zredukować koszt już na poziomie ścian konstrukcyjnych.
A jeżeli szukacie niedrogich kominów, to polecam wpisać w szukajkę kom-went.

----------


## msdracula

Ja już napisałam dlaczego BK, no i porównując wychodzi taniej, więc nie szukam droższych materiałów  :big grin: 
Ulciam my też chcemy komin z IBF, już zdecydowaliśmy. Jak się u was sprawuje? jak z montażem/murowaniem?

----------


## ulciam

> Ja już napisałam dlaczego BK, no i porównując wychodzi taniej, więc nie szukam droższych materiałów 
> Ulciam my też chcemy komin z IBF, już zdecydowaliśmy. Jak się u was sprawuje? jak z montażem/murowaniem?


Witaj msdracula!
Z montażem tego komina  nie było problemu  i sprawuje się dobrze.Jedynym problemem u nas jest to, że odskraplacz który jest na wyposażeniu został zamontowany po stronie przedpokoju i nieraz jak  wiatry wieją i cofa się powietrze to potrafi dym wyjść na dom  :bash: .

----------


## annaka

My budujemy z Porothermu Wienerberger 25P+W, kupiliśmy jesienią bodajże po 4,80 z transoportem na południu (70km pod Krakowem) także całkiem przyzwoita cena z tego co widzę, ale będziemy to oczywiście ocieplać (nigdy nie pomyślałam że można inaczej, chyba jeszcze nie wiele wiem :Confused: )... a swoją drogą bardzo ciekawy wątek :popcorn:  My dopiero będziemy zaczynać 'przygodę' z budową pewnie gdzieś na wiosnę/lato - przedwczoraj złożyłam wniosek o PNB :smile:  Co prawda nasz domek nie należy do najmniejszych, choć początkowo taki miał być, i pewnie 200tyś 'trochę' przekroczymy ale również zamierzamy wybudować możliwie najniższym kosztem (ale z drugiej strony na pewno nie chcemy oszczędzać na tym na czym się nie powinno, coś czego potem już nie da się zmienić) i zdecydowana większość prac będzie wykonywana 'samodzielnie' ...zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. W każdym bądź razie, z racji mojego osobistego zamiłowania do cyferek :big tongue: , zamierzam prowadzić skrupulatne zapiski wszelkich wydatków, co z resztą już czynie i powiem że zdaje się że niewiele wydaliśmy bo wszystko z 'bieżących' pieniędzy (a w sumie z większych zakupów to właśnie tylko Porotherm) a excel wskazuję 25tyś :jaw drop:  dlatego też polecam takie notki, aby mieć wszystko pod kontrolą. Domek mamy raczej prosty, i mimo że nie mały, mamy nadzieję że wpłynie to pozytywnie na koszty, bo po przeczytaniu sporej części tego wątku trochę zaczęło mnie to przerażać (choć są i bardzo podbudowujące przypadki :smile:  )

----------


## DEZET

1. Thermopor Leier
- wymiary - 250 x 375 x 238 mm
- współczynnik przenikania ciepła U - 1,25 W/m2K
- współczynnik przewodzenia ściany 0,40 W/mK
2. Porotherm Wienerberger
- wymiary - 250 x 373 x 238 mm
- współczynnik przenikania ciepła U - 1,20 W/m2K

*Nazwa:* Porotherm 25 P+W 
*Wymiary:* 250x373x238 mm
*Współczynnik przenikania ciepła:* 1,03 W/m²K

Beton komórkowy 24x24x59:
*Średnia gęstość objętościowa w stanie suchym* *Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła [W/mK]* 700 0,25 600 0,21 500 0,17 400 0,14 300 0,11

----------


## DEZET

Co do wykorzystania BK na ściany nośne i działowe to bardzo "wdzięczny" materiał-świetnie się przecina- kupiłem w casto piłę do BK za 70zł i tnie, że hej. 
Wszelkie "porothermy" to dla mnie porażka- wiercenie czy cięcie szkoda gadać zwłaszcza, przy budowie systemem gospodarczym.
A poza tym nie wyobrażam sobie nieocieplonej ściany - obojętnie z którego materiału byłaby zrobiona....chyba ,że grubości <50-60cm, co też byłoby bez sensu.

----------


## msdracula

Mam pierwszą wycenę za solbet i trochę mnie zmroziło bo ponad 9zł  :ohmy:  a widziałam już za 7,30 u kogoś w DB albo tutaj, także szukam dalej

----------


## DEZET

Zaproponuję jako lekturę:
http://termodom.pl/buduj/materialy_b...eton_komorkowy

----------


## DEZET

> Mam pierwszą wycenę za solbet i trochę mnie zmroziło bo ponad 9zł  a widziałam już za 7,30 u kogoś w DB albo tutaj, także szukam dalej


Początkowo też myślałem o solbecie, ale ceny wyższe niż 'normalnego". Jest jeszcze szary BK- jeszcze tańszy. 
Googlować....
Ja kupowałem w Koszalinie - hurtownia Tęcza, a BK jechał z Prefabet Osława Dąbrowa z 200km ode mnie. Zajrzyjcie na ich strony.

----------


## aksamitka

> Mam pierwszą wycenę za solbet i trochę mnie zmroziło bo ponad 9zł  a widziałam już za 7,30 u kogoś w DB albo tutaj, także szukam dalej



w oddziale bruk-betu  krzyknęli 9zl z hakiem( P+W),solbet coś kolo 7,40( sam uchwyt),  możesz wrzucić ofertę na ofero24 i napewno ktos sie zgłosi z lepsza cena

----------


## gnieka

wiem,że są przeciwnicy ceramiki i zwolennicy,każdy buduje dla siebie i pod swoim kontem,pozwolę przytoczyć sobie różnicę między p25 a bk

1. Beton komórkowy i technologie szkieletu drewnianego to konieczność stałego utrzymywania temperatury powierza, bo ściany mało ciepła akumulują, za to można precyzyjnie dawkować energię i oszczędzać na kosztach ogrzewania stosując nowoczesne rozwiązania technologiczne.

2. Ceramika tradycyjna i silikaty - duża akumulacyjność sprawia, że powoli reagują na zmianę temperatury, moźna korzystać z tanich, przestarzałych źródeł ciepła (węgiel, drewno). Awaria sieci energetycznej czy gazowej nie jest problemem - budynek długo będzie trzymał temperaturę. Również latem jest dużo chłodniej. Taki budynek nie potrzebuje technologii kosmicznych do utrzymania go w dobrej kondycji i jest bardziej odporny na awarię dostawców mediów.

a to czy w śląskim czy opolskim większość woli vw czy p25 nic mi do tego i szczerze nawet mnie to nie interesuje!
więc bardzo proszę o nie podawania tak "bezsensownych" informacji(jest to czysta złośliwość z Pana strony),oczywiście nie piszę tutaj po to aby udowodnić czy w 200tyś się zmieszczę i nie szukam na to odpowiedzi tylko informacji na temat zamienników,cen,podpowiedzi w danej dziedzinie bo budowlańcem z zawodu nie jestem,a z jakich materiałów będziemy budować decyzja zapadła już dawno,mimo wszystko otrzymałam wiele dobrych podpowiedzi od kogoś kto patrzy obiektywnie i może wychwycić np naciąganie ze strony wykonawcy,od wczorajszego dnia udało nam się zejść około 9000 tyś z materiałów,a to jeszcze nie koniec,więc nadal szukamy :smile:

----------


## msdracula

> Początkowo też myślałem o solbecie, ale ceny wyższe niż 'normalnego". Jest jeszcze szary BK- jeszcze tańszy. 
> Googlować....
> Ja kupowałem w Koszalinie - hurtownia Tęcza, a BK jechał z Prefabet Osława Dąbrowa z 200km ode mnie. Zajrzyjcie na ich strony.





> w oddziale bruk-betu  krzyknęli 9zl z hakiem( P+W),solbet coś kolo 7,40( sam uchwyt),  możesz wrzucić ofertę na ofero24 i napewno ktos sie zgłosi z lepsza cena


dzięki za sugestie  :smile:  tak naprawdę dowiadywaliśmy się na razie tylko w jednej hurtowni i tutaj akurat mieli tylko solbet. 
O szarmy nic nie wiem, bym musiała zgłębić temat  :smile: 

Gnieka ja nauczyłam się jednego, że tanie budowanie=duża wiedza a więc trzeba dużo czytać, czytać i pytać  :smile:  mam nadzieję, że wam się uda  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

*gnieka*- skąd takie informacje dot pkt. 1 i 2? Ceramika *tradycyjna* to pełna cegła , a nie ceramika poryzowana, czyli wszelkie porotherm-y. 
Czy chcesz korzystać z "tanich", przestarzałych źródeł ciepła? Bzdury o temperaturach i dłuższym utrzymywaniu   ciepła.
Bez dobrego ocieplenia nic z tego nie będzie. Miło, że jednak coś tam oszczędzasz, ale ogólnie masz dziwne podejście do tematu budowy.

----------


## gnieka

ok,ale w dalszym ciągu uważam że i jedno i drugie ma swoich zwolenników jak i przeciwników,na temat, które jest lepsze moglibyśmy wszyscy dyskutować bez końca,ja uważam,że bk chłonie dużo wody a biorąc pod uwagę wiele czynników(teren budowy,warunki,ogrzewanie,izolacje,ocieplanie,meto  dę budowyitd) zostaliśmy przy p25 lub tańszych zamiennikach,na szczęście nie mamy tego parcia aby zmieścić się w 200tyś(bo nie mamy kredytu) i wolę zaoszczędzić gdzie indziej a fundamenty,ściany,strop,dach,schody lane mają być solidne,na wykończeniówce na pewno trochę będę oszczędzać,bo nie wiem ile uzyskam ze sprzedaży mieszkania

----------


## DEZET

> ok,ale w dalszym ciągu uważam że i jedno i drugie ma swoich zwolenników jak i przeciwników,na temat, które jest lepsze moglibyśmy wszyscy dyskutować bez końca,ja uważam,że bk chłonie dużo wody a biorąc pod uwagę wiele czynników(teren budowy,warunki,ogrzewanie,izolacje,ocieplanie,meto  dę budowyitd) zostaliśmy przy p25 lub tańszych zamiennikach,na szczęście nie mamy tego parcia aby zmieścić się w 200tyś(bo nie mamy kredytu) i wolę zaoszczędzić gdzie indziej a fundamenty,ściany,strop,dach,schody lane mają być solidne,na wykończeniówce na pewno trochę będę oszczędzać,bo nie wiem ile uzyskam ze sprzedaży mieszkania


Oczywiście, że oba materiały mają zwolenników. Wyżej podałem link do informacji o BK- nieważne, czy zmienisz zdanie, informacje tam zawarte mogą zmienić Twoją wiedzę na ten temat. BK chłonie wodę- tak uważasz, a czy wiesz od czego są izolacje poziome w domu? Właśnie od tego żeby nie chłonął. Widziałaś rozlatujące się mury z cegły dziurawki pod wpływem zamarzającej w otworach wody? Ja widziałem całe ściany, a porotherm to taka większa dziurawka. Materiał to nie najcieplejszy- patrz tabelka, którą wrzuciłem, Arturo też zwracał na to uwagę.
Na wysoki poziom wód gruntowych potrzebne są porządne izolacje, nie wystarczy zwykłe posmarowanie izolbetem, czy innym mazidłem.
 I na tym powinnaś się skupić. Masz jakiegoś kierbuda- spytaj jakie ma zdanie na temat materiałów na ściany.

----------


## gnieka

oczywiście zgadzam się,bez izolacji(nie mylić z ociepleniem) i dobrym ociepleniem nie ma szans na utrzymanie ciepła w zimie i chłodu w lecie(mam na myśli nie nagrzewanie murów latem),dlaczego mam dziwne podejście do budowy?bo wybrałam optymalne rozwiązanie biorąc pod uwagę wiele czynników i szukam alternatyw?
wiem jak "wygląda" dom z bk a raczej jakie sa jego minusy,jeśli wybierze się za "rzadki" materiał-bk i jakie są minusy z ceramiki(mieszanej z cegłą pełną w środku-ściany działowe),wiem jaka jest różnica między np nadprożami lanymi a gotowymi,więc na szczęście każdy może wybrać optymalne materiały na swój dom

----------


## maciek1000000

> my również w środku planujemy większość prac wykonać we własnym zakresie i tym razem z pomocą(np.taty,brata czy szwagra)w między czasie sprzedamy mieszkanie i chyba pójdzie łatwiej,
> po wielu telefonach  i rozmowach dochodzę do wniosku,że coś tu na opolszczyźnie z tymi cenami nie tak,skoro piszecie,że porotherm za 5,10 brutto a najtańsza 5,83 w hurtowni w Opolu i 5,30 spod Częstochowy?a pozostałe podobnie,jeśli mogę to proszę o namiary do hurtowni w Krakowie gdzie cena była za 5,10.z góry dziękuję


5,10 wienengerg byl ostatnio na skladzie MURBUD na ulicy skośnej w krakowie , thermopor widzialem cos okolo 4,4 brutto na składzie przy ulicy cieplowniczej w krakowie, nazwy skladu nie pamietam,
dzwonilem tez z allegro i gosc wozi prosto z tarnowa thermopora po 4,2 brutto ale przy calych samochodach
 ale tak czy tak raczej nie ma opcji zeby ktos Ci to przywiozl z krakowa bo to jednak troche zadaleko , przedzwon do 20 hurtowni z okolicznym miejscowosci , popytaj o cene, a do 3-4 najlepszych mozesz podjechac osobiscie jeszcze raz popytac pogadac i moze cos jeszcze urwiesz z ceny

----------


## gnieka

tak mam kier.b i konsultowałam wszystkie opcje,nawet z innym kb od znajomych czy netu,wiem,że jest mnóstwo pozytywnych  na temat bk opinii,bo przede wszystkim jest tani i łatwy,że tak powiem w "obsłudze",nasze fundamenty są bardzo dobrze zaizolowane,nie tylko czarnymi mazidłami :wink: i wszyscy się dziwili po co nam tyle "wzmocnień",siatki,po co wychodzimy w "górę",bo woda nie podejdzie ale na to gwarancji nikt mi nie da, dlatego też tyle mnie one kosztowały(w sumie stan zero),oczywiście wiele osób proponowało nam gdzie można zaoszczędzić na fundamentach :wink: w każdym razie z ceramiki nie zrezygnuje,dziękuję za zainteresowanie :wink:

----------


## gnieka

maciek1000000,dziękuję za informację,właśnie tego się obawiałam,jak już tu ktoś wcześniej wspomniał nie każdy chce wozić "jedną porcję",że tak się wyrażę na dom tylko całe auta,choć za transport aż tak tyle nie biorą,faktycznie ceny macie niższe,jutro postaram się przedzwonić,udało zdobyć się cegłę pichler 25 za 3,86+23% i nadal szukam,zastanawiam się nadal nad nadprożami,tych ofert jest tysiące a i czy lane są solidniejsze?i czy dokładanie do nich więcej "drutu" nie jest przedobrzeniem?bo w gotowych są chyba 3,o ile się nie mylę-po przekroju,ach nie znam się aż tak dobrze,przy lanych wystarczy betoniarka,wiaderka i stal i heja :wink: 
za dużo już tych informacji na jeden dzień :wink: chyba wszystko mi się myli :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> oczywiście zgadzam się,bez izolacji(nie mylić z ociepleniem) i dobrym ociepleniem nie ma szans na utrzymanie ciepła w zimie i chłodu w lecie(mam na myśli nie nagrzewanie murów latem),dlaczego mam dziwne podejście do budowy?bo wybrałam optymalne rozwiązanie biorąc pod uwagę wiele czynników i szukam alternatyw?
> wiem jak "wygląda" dom z bk a raczej jakie sa jego minusy,jeśli wybierze się za "rzadki" materiał-bk i jakie są minusy z ceramiki(mieszanej z cegłą pełną w środku-ściany działowe),wiem jaka jest różnica między np nadprożami lanymi a gotowymi,więc na szczęście każdy może wybrać optymalne materiały na swój dom


Dziwne podejście, bo skoro wybrałaś "optymalne rozwiązanie biorąc pod uwagę wiele czynników" to, po co szukać alternatyw dla optymalnego rozwiązania?
A co to jest "rzadki" BK? Są odmiany różniące się gęstością i mają one inne właściwości- akustyczne, nośne, termiczne. Jeśli ktoś nie stosuje się do zasad budowania skutki są potem różne i nie do naprawienia.

----------


## gnieka

optymalnym rozwiązaniem dla nas jest budowa z ceramiki a nie bk,ale są różne cegły i szukam alternatywy, dla tej właśnie drogiej cegły,uważam,że tu można trochę zaoszczędzić i zastanowić się czy jednak porotherm25 czy może pichler25 czy jeszcze coś innego,i właśnie szukam tutaj zamiennika i ew podpowiedzi gdzie co i za ile

----------


## gnieka

rzadki beton-miałam na myśli oczywiście gęstość,bo widziałam efekty po zamieszkaniu,oraz efekt w przypadku mostków termicznych w porothermie,więc i tu i tu sa minusy

----------


## DEZET

> maciek1000000,dziękuję za informację,właśnie tego się obawiałam,jak już tu ktoś wcześniej wspomniał nie każdy chce wozić "jedną porcję",że tak się wyrażę na dom tylko całe auta,choć za transport aż tak tyle nie biorą,faktycznie ceny macie niższe,jutro postaram się przedzwonić,udało zdobyć się cegłę pichler 25 za 3,86+23% i nadal szukam,zastanawiam się nadal nad nadprożami,tych ofert jest tysiące a i czy lane są solidniejsze?i czy dokładanie do nich więcej "drutu" nie jest przedobrzeniem?bo w gotowych są chyba 3,o ile się nie mylę-po przekroju,ach nie znam się aż tak dobrze,przy lanych wystarczy betoniarka,wiaderka i stal i heja
> za dużo już tych informacji na jeden dzieńchyba wszystko mi się myli


Koleżanko- Jak myślisz ile tego materiału na dom potrzeba? U mnie było 18 palet BK, czyli samochód z przyczepą, to jaka to jedna porcja .
Nie pytaj w hurtowniach ile kosztuje sztuka pustaka tylko cały transport.
Pisałaś, że wiesz co to nadproże lane, a teraz pytasz czy dołożenie pręta to nie przesada. W gotowym nie widać prętów, a nad okno potrzebujesz 2 sztuki, czyli koszt x2. Nadproże lane to 4 pręty + strzemiona, takie same, jak na wieniec i beton. Zobacz na początku mojego DB jak to wygląda po zalaniu wieńca razem z nim lane były nadproża, w jednym szalunku. Trochę więcej betonu z wytwórni zamówione a i tak 2tys. zostało w kieszeni.

----------


## gnieka

wiem ile potrzebuję,dzwoniłam,pytałam i wiem jak to wygląda(transport około 150-250km czasem nie warto),oczywiście na szczegółach budownictwa się nie znam(nawet tu na forum można przeczytać o nadprożach,czego ile i jak) i o wszystkim czytam aby sprawdzić wykonawcę, w życiu nie budowałam domu i nie zamierzam tego robić(fizycznie) bo się na tym nie znam i wolę przekazać to firmie,
wiadomo,że  łatwiej robić z gotowych nadproży ale ile czego powinno się dać do lanych, to tego już nie wiem,więc dlatego pytam,za cenne wskazówki dziękuję

----------


## maciek1000000

> faktycznie ceny macie niższe,jutro postaram się przedzwonić,udało zdobyć się cegłę pichler 25 za 3,86+23% i nadal szukam,


ja nie wiem jak szukasz ale w tej cenie to spokojnie kupisz thermopora , ja ostatnio dostalem wycene ze przy 10 paletach bede go mial po 3,7 i to wez negocjacji , podzwon na spokojnie i wszystko jest do zrobienia


co do nadprozy, nie znam sie jestem przed budowa ale ekipa mi twierdzila ze taniej wyjdzie kupic gotowe???? jak to jest tak w praktyce , oczywiscie pytam osob ktore budowaly juz i sie znaja?

----------


## gnieka

mi też mówią,że taniej kupić gotowe(większość) i zastanawiam się czy jeśli zdecyduję się na lane to czy nie zwiększą za robociznę?jutro wszystko omówię z wykonawcą,zastanawiam się jeszcze nad terivą,wychodzi(na dzień dzisiejszy) nas za 6500+beton a lany znajomych z wszystkim 20 tyś(siatka426zł,pręt9330,deski3600,beton7000),k  ażdy mówi co innego :Confused:

----------


## maciek1000000

> (siatka426zł,pręt9330,deski3600,beton7000),każd  y mówi co innego


prety 9 tys??? to chcesz dac 3 tony??????
beton 7000?? przy powiedzmy sredniej cenie nawet 250/m3 to masz prawie 30 kubikow???? budujesz schron?

----------


## gnieka

podałam koszt stropu lanego w 2011,dokładnie mi napisali,że siatki było 124kg,prętów 3tony,betonu około25kubików,też nie mogę w to uwierzyć choć powtarzam,że się nie znam,a reszta znajomych budujących robi terive i większość twierdzi,że tańsza,a  w necie jak to w necie opinii tysiące
nie ja schronu nie buduję :wink: być może pomylili się w wyliczeniach,a budowali dom 130m2(użytkowe)

----------


## DEZET

Nadproża gotowe łatwiej (dla ekipy) postawić- pyk, pyk i już, do lanego trzeba szalunek, a im się nie chce. I tak do gotowych też beton wchodzi, tylko mniej.
Ilość betonu można łatwo policzyć- zwykłe mnożenie i wychodzi ile potrzeba m3 betonu na wszystkie nadproża.

----------


## msdracula

Coś drogi ten strop co podałaś...u nas wyjdzie ok. 10 tyś lany.
Nadproża mamy gotowe w piwnicy nad drzwiami ale tak naprawdę nie mam do czego porównać żeby ocenić czy taniej czy nie

----------


## maciek1000000

przeciez masz chyba jakis kosztorys budowlany, zestawienie materialow, ja kupilem projekt gotowy , 115 metrow , parter + poddasze uzytkowe, powierzchnia zabudowy 75 metrow

i w zestawieniu mam:
stal na calosc budowy - 1040 kg !!!
beton , 32 m3 za wszystko , fundament strop i cala reszte
strop jako taki mam 75 metrow kwadratowych x 0,14 cm (grubosc) = .......... no przeciez latwo policzyc ze nie jest to 30 kubikow, TO MUSI BYC SCHRON!

----------


## msdracula

DEZET a ty z czego budowałeś? bo widzę BK ale nie wiem jaki  :big grin: 

u nas na strop jest tona stali z małym kawałkiem

----------


## gnieka

rozbawiłeś mnie tym schronem,mój brat zmieniał właśnie z terivy na lany i wyszło mu mniej więcej na to samo,ale stwierdził,że łatwiej mu było lany bo robi gospodarczym,mam swoje wyliczenia,w projekcie dokładnie podane co i ile(strop terive,nadproża ceramiczne,schody lane itd),wyszczególniony każdy element
jeśli chodzi o schron to podałam przykład domu już wybudowanego ale nawet nie wiem jaki to projekt bo nie pytałam(chodzi o nazwę),być może wykonawca ich naciągnął,choć pokazali faktury,a ponoć strop lany jest lepszy-też wyczytałam

----------


## msdracula

he he u nas też każdy się pyta czy schron  :big grin:  a tak jest w projekcie, fundamentu przecież odchudzać nie będę  :big grin:  na same ławy poszło pól tony
Myslę, że terriva jest porównywalna tylko deski na przykład będą do użytku podczas całej budowy a nie tylko jako koszt do stropu. No i trzeba brać poprawkę, że jest wyzszy i pamiętać gdzie idą belki przy późniejszych instalacjach, bo ciężko kuć, przy lanym możan sobie zostawić lukę

----------


## msdracula

Gnieka a jaki strop masz w projekcie?

----------


## gnieka

msdracula-widziałam zdjęcia z dziennika,gratuluję,faktycznie można porównać do schronu :wink: 
ja piwnicy nie mam i takich efektów podczas budowy też nie miałam :wink: fajne zdjęcie tam gdzie stoisz w samym wykopie :smile: 
nadal rozważam wszystkie za i przeciw,ale głównym czynnikiem wiadomo będzie cena,wykonawca wycenił tak jak było w projekcie,wszystko dosłownie do jednej przysłowiowej "śrubki",także szukam dalszych rozwiązań

----------


## gnieka

pisałam post wcześniej-terive

----------


## msdracula

My zostawiliśmy strop jak w projekcie, czyli zostaje lany  :smile:  Ale tutaj tak samo wiele przeciwników jak zwolenników pewnie  :big grin:

----------


## gnieka

pewnie okaże się w praktyce,który lepszy,musimy spotkać się tu za parę ładnych lat :wink: i porównać :wink: pozdrawiam

----------


## msdracula

W domu w którym mieszkam jest terriva ale robiona ponad 10lat temu i bardzo popękała widac jak idą pustaki. Więc chyba trochę bardziej niż przy lanym liczy się ekipa która to robi, u nas spartolili

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET a ty z czego budowałeś? bo widzę BK ale nie wiem jaki 
> 
> u nas na strop jest tona stali z małym kawałkiem


Zwykły BK z Prefabet Osława Dąbrowa. Kupowany ze względu na łatwość obróbki. Strop mam z wiązarów.

----------


## aksamitka

u nas  w projekci teriva,  zmienilismy na lany

----------


## alic

a u nas odwrotnie-w projekcie lany,zmieniliśmy na terrivę

----------


## gnieka

alic-dlaczego zmieniliście na terive?wiem,że terive trzeba ułożyć tak jak "mówi" producent i żeby nie pękał,trzeba belki co ileś tam dać dla rozłożenia ciężaru,łatwiej dla firmy,teriva jeśli jest dobrze położona nie powinna pękać,a i ponoć jest "cichsza" od lanego,jak na razie ciężko powiedzieć jak jest w praktyce...

----------


## alic

prościej,szybciej,taniej,dla mnie same plusy,a firma solidna,wszystko poprzeliczane,kierownik budowy zatwierdził,terriva jest grubsza od lanego i podnieśliśmy dom o jeden pustak,ścianka kolankowa ma ponad metr,pokoje na poddaszu przestronne i ustawne

----------


## gnieka

u nas też teriva wychodzi taniej,i też podnosimy o jedną cegłę,firma też poleca terive i zna się na tym,nawet daje gwarancję,a kbud za zmianę w projekcie na lany oczywiście sobie policzy,pewnie firma za lany podniesie też robociznę,także raczej zostaniemy przy tym jak jest w projekcie

----------


## dusiaka

No to ja się wyłamuję- ja mam strop drewniany.
Czy ktoś z szanownych może ma podobnie i nie planuje zmienić?
Nasze poddasze to nieżytkowy strych, choć powierzchnia przyzwoita, ok. 40m, i nachylenie dachu tez dobre. Kusi nas jego adaptacja, ale finanse sprowadzają na ziemię.

----------


## gnieka

strop drewniany ma to do siebie,że jest na pewno cieplejszy niż jakikolwiek betonowy,ale minusem jest hałas,czyli jak np,dzieci bawią się na górze a my siedzimy na dole,wiem bo rodzice taki mają ale że mieszkają sami i "hołota" sobie pojedzie to mają spokój :wink:

----------


## dusiaka

Znaczy się, że skrzypi?
Nasze dzieci mają (będą miały) swoje pokoje na dole bo to parterowy domek. Na górze zrobimy sobie składzik  :Smile:

----------


## gnieka

nie,nie skrzypi tylko tak jakby dudni,słychać każdy skok,bieganie,jak na przykład grają w piłkę :wink: albo bawią się w kręgle dla dzieci :wink: myślę,że dla Was na składzik strop idealny,szkoda w tym momencie podnosić sobie koszta,no chyba,że planujecie powiększyć gromadkę :wink: zresztą powierzchnia bardzo przyzwoita biorąc pod uwagę fakt,że obecnie mieszkam na 42m2 :smile: )

----------


## DEZET

> strop drewniany ma to do siebie,że jest na pewno cieplejszy niż jakikolwiek betonowy,ale minusem jest hałas,czyli jak np,dzieci bawią się na górze a my siedzimy na dole,wiem bo rodzice taki mają ale że mieszkają sami i "hołota" sobie pojedzie to mają spokój


Czy jest cieplejszy to zależy od ilości ocieplenia. Wełna również pozwala na wygłuszenie i nie słychać odgłosów z góry. W starych budynkach w stropie były różne materiały deski owijane słomą i lepione gliną, sieczka, żużel też- nie zapewniały wygłuszania dźwięków. Czytałem na forum - ktoś mówił , że nie słyszy wołania z góry, ale wełny miał sporo. Dla dociekliwych-np. Rockton. Poza tym konieczne są też odpowiednie warstwy podłogi- do wyszukania w google.

----------


## msdracula

u nas jest drewniany nad poddaszem ( wyżej jest strych dość spory ) no i fakt słychać wszystko jak ktoś po nim chodzi, ale u nas było to robione dawno temu, teraz są pewnie jakieś lepsze rozwiązania  :smile:  my drewniany będziemy mieli też nad poddaszem tylko strychu nie ma  :big grin:

----------


## dusiaka

> Czy jest cieplejszy to zależy od ilości ocieplenia. Wełna również pozwala na wygłuszenie i nie słychać odgłosów z góry. ...Czytałem na forum - ktoś mówił , że nie słyszy wołania z góry, ale wełny miał sporo. Dla dociekliwych-np. Rockton. Poza tym konieczne są też odpowiednie warstwy podłogi- do wyszukania w google.


W projekcie jest ocieplenie wełną mineralną Isover. Mam nadzieję, że to też dobre. Rocton sobie zapisuję -będzie do rozważenia  :Smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Pisałaś, że wiesz co to nadproże lane, a teraz pytasz czy dołożenie pręta to nie przesada. W gotowym nie widać prętów, a nad okno potrzebujesz 2 sztuki, czyli koszt x2. Nadproże lane to 4 pręty + strzemiona, takie same, jak na wieniec i beton. Zobacz na początku mojego DB jak to wygląda po zalaniu wieńca razem z nim lane były nadproża, w jednym szalunku. Trochę więcej betonu z wytwórni zamówione a i tak 2tys. zostało w kieszeni.


Także wszystkie nadproża lałem razem z wieńcem i stropem.
Beton na jeden strop ze zbrojeniem i schodami wyszedł u mnie około 7k (pomiędzy 6-7k).

----------


## gnieka

dom rodziców był budowany 15 lat temu,byłam wtedy "gówniarą" :wink:  i nie mam pojęcia co dali,w każdym razie rozmów czy wołania za bardzo nie słychać ale skoki,czy bieganie,nie wspomnę o jeżdżeniu na krześle(z kółkami),na szczęście rodzice tak nie skaczą :wink: i ich nie słychać jak chodzą po górze :smile: jak zwykle są plusy i minusy

----------


## Wo&Mo

A co sądzicie o tym projekcie http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/zosia?

----------


## fotohobby

Drogi w wykonaniu nie będzie: ławy fundamentowe tylko pod ścianami zewn, przeszklenia stosunkowo nieduże, dach prosty.
Trochę małe te 3 sypialnie.

----------


## aksamitka

wg mnie za małe sypialnie, ale za to nie za drogi w budowie

----------


## chris004

Witam.

Czy jestem w stanie postawić tego bliźniaka za około 430 tys ( w stanie do zamieszkania - 2 rodziny )
albo - ile według was bedzie wynosił koszt budowy SSO ( razem z dachem ) - przez firmę.

Link:
http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/arg_tole_ii.htm

----------


## DEZET

> A co sądzicie o tym projekcie http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/zosia?


Mały dom, małe sypialnie- wg mnie całkiem niezły do taniego budowania.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam.
> Czy jestem w stanie postawić tego bliźniaka za około 430 tys ( w stanie do zamieszkania - 2 rodziny )
> albo - ile według was bedzie wynosił koszt budowy SSO ( razem z dachem ) - przez firmę.
> Link:
> http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/arg_tole_ii.htm


 Strzelę - SSO jednej połówki robione firmą 140-170tys. zależnie od materiałów na ściany, pokrycia dachu, warunków gruntowych. Obniżenie kosztów to np. likwidacja komina i kominka, klinkierów na elewacji, balkonów(ciężko, bo służą jako daszki)

----------


## chris004

tak , likwidacja kominka raczej napewno, balkonów sprzodu domu też a także klinkierów na elewacji. nad drzwiami, żeby zaakcentować że to jest bliźniak zrobiłbyym lekkie pasujące do całości zadaszenie. W środku natomiast zamias gabinetu i łazienki , zrobiłbym taka dużą kotłownie wraz z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym ( myśle o ogrzewaniu na paliwo stałe ) Gdzieś za to spróbowałbym upchać mała ubikację  ( sama toaleta - tak max 3m2 )

----------


## sadek125

Działka kupiona(spłacona), jesteśmy na etapie wyboru projektu. Naszym faworytem jest: Zielony ogród - wariant I - Murator M72a, ale rozważamy jeszcze kilka innych.
P.S. Ładnie się temat rozkręcił-uff biorę się za czytanie  :Smile:

----------


## msdracula

A mym mamy kolejną wycenę na BK tym razem za 1zł taniej, więc się da  :wink:  i to w tej samej miejscowości

----------


## aksamitka

*msdracula* jak widac trzeba szukac  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Działka kupiona(spłacona), jesteśmy na etapie wyboru projektu. Naszym faworytem jest: Zielony ogród - wariant I - Murator M72a, ale rozważamy jeszcze kilka innych.
> P.S. Ładnie się temat rozkręcił-uff biorę się za czytanie


*witamy załozyciela wątku* - a więc jednak sie zdecydowałeś...super
co tam słychać u ciebie? gratuluje zakupu działki

----------


## Kalisa

*Sadek 125* dawno cię nie było. Jeśli zamierzasz przeczytac wszystko co zostało napisane pod twoją nieobecność to ......... znowu długo cię nie będzie  :big grin: 
Napisz jakie jeszcze projekty bierzesz pod uwagę.

----------


## DEZET

He he założyciel wątku zamiast szukać projektu zakopie się w naszych rozważaniach... co najmniej do wiosny  :big grin:  :big tongue:

----------


## lwionka

decyzja o budowie podjęta, działka jest, chęci są. projekt też już właściwie wybrany - z1 http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z1,Przest...t-general-info . 
planuję wymienić tradycyjny fundament na płytę oraz budować z silikatów (ocieplenie w późniejszym terminie). zastanawia mnie czy faktycznie będzie łatwy i tani w budowie? nie ukrywam, że jet to dla mnie bardzo ważne.

----------


## Kalisa

Iwionka piszesz w tym temacie tzn. że chcesz się zmieścić w kwocie 200 tyś? Dużo jesteście w stanie sami zrobić? Wprowadzacie jakieś zmiany czy zostają bajery typu balkon, lukarna?

----------


## Kalisa

A sadek125 dalej czyta ..... :big grin:

----------


## sadek125

> *witamy załozyciela wątku* - a więc jednak sie zdecydowałeś...super
> co tam słychać u ciebie? gratuluje zakupu działki


Narazie zbieramy na kwitologię...trochę cienko u nas z kasą ale może do maja się uzbiera, no i rodzinka nam się powiększa  :Smile:  nie próżnowałem  :Smile:  
*Kalisa* Bardzo podoba nam się zielony ogród w wersji 106m2(chciałbym go gdzieś zobaczyć na żywo jak to wszystko w środku wygląda, niestety mało osób się chwali zdj. itd.) także Z91 ale szukamy jeszcze innych podobnych i tanich w realizacji

P.S. jak zacytować kilku autorów w jednym poście?

----------


## Kalisa

> Narazie zbieramy na kwitologię...trochę cienko u nas z kasą ale może do maja się uzbiera, no i rodzinka nam się powiększa  nie próżnowałem  
> *Kalisa* Bardzo podoba nam się zielony ogród w wersji 106m2(chciałbym go gdzieś zobaczyć na żywo jak to wszystko w środku wygląda, niestety mało osób się chwali zdj. itd.) także Z91 ale szukamy jeszcze innych podobnych i tanich w realizacji
> 
> P.S. jak zacytować kilku autorów w jednym poście?


Gratulacje ! 
Zdecydowałeś się na parterówkę, tak ? 
Napisz jakie masz wymagania, coś wykombinujemy  :yes: 

Jeśli chcesz cytowac kilka osób musisz kliknąć na pierwszy z prawej znaczek na pasku ( obok jest "poleć znajomemu").

----------


## lwionka

jak najbardziej chciałabym zmieścić się w tej kwocie (lub nawet mniejszej jak by się udało :smile:  oczywiście sama nie będę budować ale będę szukała sprawdzonych i możliwie niedrogich wykonawców. lukarna odpada - w każdym pomieszczeniu jest okno to chyba nie jest aż tak potrzebna, balkon raczej zostanie (myślałam, że może lepiej doczepić drewniany, a nie z betonu). z bajerów tylko płyta fundamentowa (o ile można ją uznać za bajer).

----------


## desmear

> oraz budować z silikatów (ocieplenie w późniejszym terminie).


?!?!?! nie ma zimniejszego materiału niż silikat a Ty chcesz go ocieplać w późniejszym okresie ? jedna zima z domu z silikatu bez ocieplenia i zużyjesz tyle energii, że  mogłabyś  za nią ocieplić

----------


## sadek125

> Gratulacje ! 
> Zdecydowałeś się na parterówkę, tak ? 
> Napisz jakie masz wymagania, coś wykombinujemy 
> 
> Jeśli chcesz cytowac kilka osób musisz kliknąć na pierwszy z prawej znaczek na pasku ( obok jest "poleć znajomemu").


Wymagania to w miarę najtańszy w realizacji projekt domu, musi mieć kotłownię na paliwo stałe typu drzewo, węgiel(mam kawałek swojego lasu) powierzchnia w granicach 100m2, dobrze by było aby miał 3 pokoje nie licząc salonu. Parterówka czy z poddaszem-dla mnie jest to praktycznie bez znaczenia, ale żona chce parterówkę.

----------


## lwionka

desmear tak się składa, że nie muszę się od razu wprowadzać. najpierw chcę zrobić stan surowy, a przez zimę będę zbierać pieniądze (może jakaś pożyczka) na ocieplenie i wykończenie.

----------


## Kalisa

sadek mnie podoba się TK2 http://www.tooba.pl/serwis?action=sA...4&mirrorView=0
Tylko nie wiem co z kotłownią, tzn.ile mniej więcej musi mieć metrów żeby wstawić piec na paliwo stałe.

----------


## maciek1000000

> *msdracula* jak widac trzeba szukac


no to sie pochwale ze ja dzis znalazlem thermopor 25 po 3,8 brutto z dostawa, co prawda mam niedaleko do skladu bo jakie 8 km ale taka cena i tak robi mi mega robote

----------


## Kwitko

> sadek mnie podoba się TK2 http://www.tooba.pl/serwis?action=sA...4&mirrorView=0
> Tylko nie wiem co z kotłownią, tzn.ile mniej więcej musi mieć metrów żeby wstawić piec na paliwo stałe.


Im większa kotłownia tym lepiej. Najgorzej jest myśleć "a jakoś się to wszystko upchnie"
My powiększaliśmy kotłownie i teraz ma jakieś 6,5 m2 i naprawdę jest to bardzo niewiele żeby wstawić piec, bojler i mnóstwo rzeczy o których nie miałam pojęcia. Tak więc np. bojler musi być stojący (droższy) bo inny nie wejdzie, rozdzielacz do podłogówki  prawdopodobnie będzie na korytarzu, a w kotłowni i tak ciężko będzie się obrócić.

----------


## DEZET

> decyzja o budowie podjęta, działka jest, chęci są. projekt też już właściwie wybrany - z1 http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z1,Przestronny-i-funkcjonalny-dom-z-dwuspadowym-dachem-latwy-i-tani-w-budowie.html#project-general-info . 
> planuję wymienić tradycyjny fundament na płytę oraz budować z silikatów (ocieplenie w późniejszym terminie). zastanawia mnie czy faktycznie będzie łatwy i tani w budowie? nie ukrywam, że jet to dla mnie bardzo ważne.


"Tradycyjnie" już powiem- likwidacja ozdobników, balkonu, lukarny, zintegrowanie komina w jeden zamiast dwóch i likwidacja kominka, dużo własnej pracy. Zwróć uwagę na zdjęcia z realizacji- w niektórych całkowicie pozbyto się okien dachowych( nie wiem czy dobre rozwiązanie), komin jest jeden. Zastanawia mnie czy kominy w projekcie nie są za niskie-poniżej kalenicy- może to powodować złe palenie i brak wentylacji. Pozostaje kwestia ogrzewania.
Wolałbym budować z suporeksu (betony komórkowego)- materiał cieplejszy, łatwiejsza obróbka nawet dla laika. 
Wybrałbym do postawienia SSO i położenia dachu ekipy, potem robił sam i do instalacji znowu ekipa.

----------


## K160

> no to sie pochwale ze ja dzis znalazlem thermopor 25 po 3,8 brutto z dostawa, co prawda mam niedaleko do skladu bo jakie 8 km ale taka cena i tak robi mi mega robote


Maciek, a nie lepiej wybudować najtańszą możliwą ścianę, z dowolnego, nawet zimnego materiału (silikat 18cm, MAX 19cm), a zaoszczędzoną kasę włożyć w izolację tej ściany? Ja buduję dom 180m użytkowej, muruję ściany z MAX'a na 19cm, ścianę wzmacniam rdzeniami żelbetowymi i daję 15cm styropianu. Mój budżet na całość to 140 000. Gdyby nie uwarunkowania lokalne, to budowałbym z silikatów, ale nie ma ich na składach w okolicy. Faktycznie w stosunku do ceramiki poryzowanej, kruchej i dziurawej (nie daj bóg z łączeniem na piór wpust) to już wolałbym beton komórkowy na 24cm grubości. Silikaty zdrowe i mocne jak diabli, mogą stać bez tynku i czekać na kasę, nic im zima nie zrobi. No nic ...sorry za wtrącenie.

----------


## ulciam

> sadek mnie podoba się TK2 http://www.tooba.pl/serwis?action=sA...4&mirrorView=0
> Tylko nie wiem co z kotłownią, tzn.ile mniej więcej musi mieć metrów żeby wstawić piec na paliwo stałe.


Moja kotłownia ma tylko 5 m2 i zmieścił się  tam wielki  piec z podajnikiem ,oraz stoi  bojler 300l na wodę.Jest jeszcze troszkę miejsca na wiadra z opałem ,więcej nic się nie zmieści :big grin: .-acha i tylko 1 osoba w kotłowni  :Lol:

----------


## Kalisa

> Im większa kotłownia tym lepiej. Najgorzej jest myśleć "a jakoś się to wszystko upchnie"
> My powiększaliśmy kotłownie i teraz ma jakieś 6,5 m2 i naprawdę jest to bardzo niewiele żeby wstawić piec, bojler i mnóstwo rzeczy o których nie miałam pojęcia. Tak więc np. bojler musi być stojący (droższy) bo inny nie wejdzie, rozdzielacz do podłogówki  prawdopodobnie będzie na korytarzu, a w kotłowni i tak ciężko będzie się obrócić.


Bardziej chodziło mi o to czy są przepisy mówiące o wymiarach kotłowni. Pytam, bo nie mam pojęcia.




> Moja kotłownia ma tylko 5 m2 i zmieścił się  tam wielki  piec z podajnikiem ,oraz stoi  bojler 300l na wodę.Jest jeszcze troszkę miejsca na wiadra z opałem ,więcej nic się nie zmieści.-acha i tylko 1 osoba w kotłowni


Zgadza się, widziałam na zdjęciach  :yes:

----------


## Kalisa

Sadek może Stokrotka ? Oczywiście bez garażu i wersja druga ( można zrobić wyjście z kotłowni na zewnątrz) http://projekty.oferty.net/projekty_...z_garazem.html

----------


## DEZET

> Bardziej chodziło mi o to czy są przepisy mówiące o wymiarach kotłowni. Pytam, bo nie mam pojęcia.


Oczywiście, że są przepisy dotyczące kubatury(!) i wymiarów pomieszczenia kotłowni- zależnie od rodzaju paliwa.

----------


## kamaar

Witam!

My także przymierzamy się do budowy domu. Po wielu latach wynajmowania mieszkań (i zakupie w końcu własnego mieszkanie), doszliśmy do wniosku, że jednak chcemy mieć dom. Jesteśmy na razie na etapie szukania działki,ale również szukamy projektu, który by nas satysfakcjonował, ale także nie zrujnował :smile: 
Wybór padł na skrzata http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...x=34&y=13&nr=0  (puki co, bo jak wiadomo, życie zweryfikuje, warunki zabudowy itp) Oglądaliśmy milion projektów , jednak do tego zawsze wracamy. Chcielibyśmy na działkę i budowę pod klucz przeznaczyć maksymalnie 350tyś. Mój M. twierdzi,że jestem mistrzynią wynajdowania "promocji", więc może się uda :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich budujących

----------


## lwionka

> Maciek, a nie lepiej wybudować najtańszą możliwą ścianę, z dowolnego, nawet zimnego materiału (silikat 18cm, MAX 19cm), a zaoszczędzoną kasę włożyć w izolację tej ściany? Ja buduję dom 180m użytkowej, muruję ściany z MAX'a na 19cm, ścianę wzmacniam rdzeniami żelbetowymi i daję 15cm styropianu. Mój budżet na całość to 140 000. Gdyby nie uwarunkowania lokalne, to budowałbym z silikatów, ale nie ma ich na składach w okolicy. Faktycznie w stosunku do ceramiki poryzowanej, kruchej i dziurawej (nie daj bóg z łączeniem na piór wpust) to już wolałbym beton komórkowy na 24cm grubości. Silikaty zdrowe i mocne jak diabli, mogą stać bez tynku i czekać na kasę, nic im zima nie zrobi. No nic ...sorry za wtrącenie.


widzę, że mamy podobne podejście. też planuję budować z taniego materiału (silikat) a później ocieplić jak dozbieram trochę kasy. ogólne chcę podzielić budowę na etapy - pierwszy rok ssz,  następny ocieplanie, instalacje i ewentualnie wykończenie parteru, z poddaszem nie muszę się spieszyć. ile planujesz wydac na ssz? zastanawiam się z jaką ilością gotówki mogę zacząć budowę?

----------


## Kwitko

*lwionka* my zaczynaliśmy mając około 100 tys. zł. starczyło na SSZ i jeszcze zostało.  Przez ten rok jeszcze trochę dozbieraliśmy i teraz liczymy że w tym roku starczy nam na instalację (ale c.o. raczej bez kotłowni), tynki, posadzki, ocieplenie domku z zewnątrz, ocieplenie poddasza. To na pewno, a jak się uda to jeszcze tarasy, zbiornik bezodpływowy na nieczystości ciekłe. Na więcej to pewnie nawet czasu nie starczy.

----------


## kamaar

a ja znalazłam cegielnie, która robi pustaki ceramiczne P+W 25cm grubości (a'la prorotherm) za 2,95zł brutto

----------


## DEZET

> Witam!
> 
> My także przymierzamy się do budowy domu. Po wielu latach wynajmowania mieszkań (i zakupie w końcu własnego mieszkanie), doszliśmy do wniosku, że jednak chcemy mieć dom. Jesteśmy na razie na etapie szukania działki,ale również szukamy projektu, który by nas satysfakcjonował, ale także nie zrujnował
> Wybór padł na skrzata http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...x=34&y=13&nr=0  (puki co, bo jak wiadomo, życie zweryfikuje, warunki zabudowy itp) Oglądaliśmy milion projektów , jednak do tego zawsze wracamy. Chcielibyśmy na działkę i budowę pod klucz przeznaczyć maksymalnie 350tyś. Mój M. twierdzi,że jestem mistrzynią wynajdowania "promocji", więc może się uda
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie wszystkich budujących


Faktycznie "skrzat". Zastanawiałbym się nad takim projektem z miniaturowymi pokojami i to pod skosem -7,2; 7,4; 7,7m2 i wys. max 2,3m.
 Poprosiłbym projektanta o szczegółowe rysunki z wymiarami pomieszczeń. Działka koszt pewnie 70-100tys, czyli na domek 250-280tys. Powinno wystarczyć, choć zawsze jest to "ale" - praca własna, czy ekipy. Budowa domu to nie konkurs na promocje- biednego nie stać na tanie rzeczy, bo wyda się 2 razy.
Kupiłem kiedyś baterię umywalkową w promocji- mniej niż  50zł, gwarancja minęła, zatarł się mieszacz ceramiczny i 26zł w plecy, dodatkowo należałoby wymienić uchwyt, bo część mocująca na mieszaczu się wyłamała od tego tarcia.  A bateria, którą  kupiłem 15 lat temu, jednouchwytowa za spore wtedy pieniądze działa do dziś- wymieniem uszczelkę gumową wylewki, bo się zwyczajnie zużyła.

----------


## K160

> a ja znalazłam cegielnie, która robi pustaki ceramiczne P+W 25cm grubości (a'la prorotherm) za 2,95zł brutto


Przez te P+W będzie Ci uciekać więcej ciepła niż gdyby ta ściana była cała z żelbetu. Wiadomo, że przesadziłem, ale to nie jest dobre rozwiązanie dla użytkownika, to jest dobre dla budowlańca bo ma mniej roboty. Mam doświadczenie z ceramiką nieporyzowaną (1 dom postawiony, drugi stawiam) i to jest taka loteria z tym materiałem, że szok. Raz się trafia krzywe, miękkie, paskudne, drugi raz fajne i mocne. Tak czy inaczej ani nie jest to zdrowy materiał (wysokie promieniowanie tła), ani wygodny dla budowlańca, ani do tynkowania, itd. Ma silne korzenie w polskiej mentalności budowlanej, jest popularny i względnie tani, ale więcej zalet to on nie ma. Problemy z kołkami rozporowymi, wykucie bruzdy na rury kończy się często rozwaleniem 3/4 pustaka, nie odporny na przerwy technologiczne spowodowane zimą (ja właśnie tego doświadczam, bo nie zdążyłem zadaszyć, a ściany stoją i mokną). Kolejna sprawa, że często wewnątrz palet jest dużo odpadu wpakowanego tam w cegielni, którego reklamować się często nie daje. Idzie dużo więcej zaprawy, więc więcej roboty, większe ilości materiałów potrzebne. To tyle o ceramice z mojej strony. Ceramiki poryzowanej, kruchej jak ciastka firmy Kraft,  za grube pieniądze, niby do ścian jednowarstwowych, a nie daj bóg klejonej na pianę poliuretanową, to już całkowicie nie pojmuję i z logiką inwestorów nie mogę się zgodzić. 

Podsumowując i powtarzając się: silikaty (dźwiękochłonne, mocne, zdrowe, tanie) albo dla nadgorliwych ciepłowników biały beton komórkowy 24cm. Równe ściany, mało tynku, mało kleju do styropianu, zdrowo i tanio. Naturalnie kucie silikatów pod instalacje to nie jest kaszka z mleczkiem, ale przynajmniej serce rośnie widząc moc tej ściany. 

Kończę agitację, a tych, których uraziłem, przepraszam.

----------


## DEZET

Ja wybrałem beton komórkowy, bo silikat i ceramika do mnie nie przemawiają- ceramika w szczególności - popieram słowa K160.
Z BK mogę robić co chcę, bez zrywania mięśni,  a stawianie ściany jest proste i szybkie. Otwory, bruzdy to żaden problem.
Powiem więcej- ciąłem BK na ścianki działowe, bo mi dużo zostało 24cm- jakieś 2 palety. Z innym materiałem byłoby to... prawie niemożliwe.

----------


## msdracula

DEZET super pomysł  :big grin:

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Ja wybrałem beton komórkowy, bo silikat i ceramika do mnie nie przemawiają- ceramika w szczególności - popieram słowa K160.
> Z BK mogę robić co chcę, bez zrywania mięśni,  a stawianie ściany jest proste i szybkie. Otwory, bruzdy to żaden problem.
> Powiem więcej- ciąłem BK na ścianki działowe, bo mi dużo zostało 24cm- jakieś 2 palety. Z innym materiałem byłoby to... prawie niemożliwe.


Jakbym miał jeszcze raz budować to raczej z bloczka komórkowego.Ceramika P+W to pomyłka na jaką dałem się skusić.Przez wszyskie fugi pionowe (P+W) wieje tak ,że aż strach.Bardzo chętnie poznałbym opinie inżynierów na ten temat.Pewnie odpowiedź byłaby taka ,że "ten typ tak ma".Przed klejeniem styropianu będę musiał zaszpachlować klejem wszystkie pionowe fugi.Polak zawsze mądry po szkodzie!

----------


## Kwitko

To ciekawe, u mnie nie wieje przez fugi. Ale dziś przyjrzę się im dokładniej  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

> To ciekawe, u mnie nie wieje przez fugi. Ale dziś przyjrzę się im dokładniej


Wszystko zależy od jakości danego bloczka- sporo opinii już czytałem na forum o krzywiźnie ceramiki.
Na początku myślałem też o betonie komórkowym z P+W, ale cena była znacznie wyższa a murując samemu łatwiej zakleić szparę niż kombinować, jakby coś nie wyszło idealnie z wpustami.

----------


## kamaar

no dobra, ale niektóre bloczki betonowe też mają P+W.(solbet, ytong), i też ucieka ciepło? my mamy plan, by dom ocieplać wełną mineralną. Rozważaliśmy także i beton komórkowy i silikaty, porównujemy ceny, wady i zalety. Trochę to przed nami. A co do budowy, to owszem, większość prac samodzielnie. Rysunki szczegółowe mam, czytałam też dzienniki budowy osób, które stawiały skrzata i dla mnie ogólnie ok. Owszem, marzyła nam się Jesienna zaduma z muratora,ale to już tylko możemy "zadumać". 
co do "promocji"  :smile:  to słowo w tym znaczeniu, nie oznacza: kupić chłam byle jaki, aby taniej, tylko kupić porządnie,ale za to nie przepłacić. 
Mam tylko nadzieję, że uda nam się wiosna-lato kupić działkę i zacząć załatwiać formalności, aby w przyszłym roku ruszyć z budową

Co do silikatów...mieszkamy w bloku, nowym z 2010roku, wybudowanym z silki  powiem tak,albo całkowicie zwalona robota, albo materiał się nie nadaję do tak dużego obiektu.

----------


## jasiek71

> Wszystko zależy od jakości danego bloczka- sporo opinii już czytałem na forum o krzywiźnie ceramiki.
> Na początku myślałem też o betonie komórkowym z P+W, ale cena była znacznie wyższa a murując samemu łatwiej zakleić szparę niż kombinować, jakby coś nie wyszło idealnie z wpustami.


jak nie krzywo to dziurawo ...
jak nie kruche to za twarde ...
a to sie styropian na plackach odkleił ...
a to kołki mostki robią ...

ja ciągle nie mogę się dopatrzeć jakiejś większej wady klocków styropianowych :wink:

----------


## msdracula

Dobrze, że piszecie o tym P+W bo się poważnie nad nim zastanawialiśmy (chodzi o BK), a tu proszę, nie taki bloczek ładny jak go malują  :wink:  i to jeszcze droższy  :wink:

----------


## aksamitka

my zdecydowalismy sie na PW termalika, wyszedl o  5 groszy wiecej niz gladki solbet

----------


## pawel2210

ja mam bk H+H na pióro-wpust kl 400 dobrze  się z niego morowało ale jest trochę miękki. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> ja mam bk H+H na pióro-wpust kl 400 dobrze  się z niego morowało ale jest trochę miękki. 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Beton komórkowy ma różne klasy twardości- 400-tka jest miękka, za to lepiej izoluje akustycznie.
Standardowa to odmiana 600.

"kamaar 	 	 		 			 			no dobra, ale niektóre bloczki betonowe też mają P+W.(solbet, ytong),  i też ucieka ciepło?"

Pisałem, że niektóre BK mają P+W, ale np. ytong jest niższy od BK i trzeba go więcej na m2, czyli drożej. 
Ciepło nie ucieknie, bo BK w przeciwieństwie do ceramiki jest wymiarowo stabilny. Problem jest przy samodzielnym murowaniu z idealnym poziomowaniem bloczków, bo drobna odchyłka spowoduje "dziury" gdzieś powyżej i zalety P+W diabli wezmą. Zwykły prosty BK można sobie kłaść mniej dokładnie- najwyżej ciut więcej kleju wyjdzie- przy nakładaniu pacą zębatą i tak są to ilości znikome. Niepotrzebna betoniarka, bo klej rozrobimy wiertarką z mieszadłem za 5 zeta w wiaderku za 6zł  :wink: 
Dlatego do samodzielnego murowania polecam zwykły BK... lub, jeśli ktoś lubi klocki - kształtki styropianowe jak u jaśka, ale kosztu nie znam.

----------


## netbet

> Przez wszyskie fugi pionowe (P+W) wieje tak ,że aż strach.Bardzo chętnie poznałbym opinie inżynierów na ten temat.Pewnie odpowiedź byłaby taka ,że "ten typ tak ma".Przed klejeniem styropianu będę musiał zaszpachlować klejem wszystkie pionowe fugi.Polak zawsze mądry po szkodzie!


to fakt! surowa postawiona ściana z P+W jest bardzoooo nieszczelna. Zamki jak by nie były dokładne i jak by nie były dokładnie dobijane - puszczają! 
może i muruje sie to szybciej niż inne materiały...
może jest ... no właśnie? jakie? lepsze?
może nie wymaga takich umiejętności i precyzji jak BK i klej...

szpachlowanie szczelin przed styro nie jest jakieś pracochłonne, ale... wkur#^%

P+W jest dobre... na pierwszy dom. :wink: 
na drugi... nie P+W
na trzeci... chyba klocki styro....

----------


## Wódowlaniec

Moim zdaniem najrozsądniej jest budować z BK 24cm broń boże bez żadnego P+W i na to styropian frezowany 15cm o dobrych parametrach cieplnych.

----------


## DEZET

Popieram  :wave:

----------


## maciek1000000

> Maciek, a nie lepiej wybudować najtańszą możliwą ścianę, z dowolnego, nawet zimnego materiału (silikat 18cm, MAX 19cm), a zaoszczędzoną kasę włożyć w izolację tej ściany? Ja buduję dom 180m użytkowej, muruję ściany z MAX'a na 19cm, ścianę wzmacniam rdzeniami żelbetowymi i daję 15cm styropianu. Mój budżet na całość to 140 000. Gdyby nie uwarunkowania lokalne, to budowałbym z silikatów, ale nie ma ich na składach w okolicy. Faktycznie w stosunku do ceramiki poryzowanej, kruchej i dziurawej (nie daj bóg z łączeniem na piór wpust) to już wolałbym beton komórkowy na 24cm grubości. Silikaty zdrowe i mocne jak diabli, mogą stać bez tynku i czekać na kasę, nic im zima nie zrobi. No nic ...sorry za wtrącenie.


generalnie mnie trudno sie wypowiadac bo ja dopiero zaczynam z budowa i doswiadczen nie mam, chce wybudowac tanie co nie znaczy ze zbiore do kupy wszystkie najtansze materialy, co do plusow i minusow BK i ceramiki sie nie wypowiadam i tego nie czytam, kazdy chwali swoje bo to lepsze a tamto gorsze, ile moge zaoszczedzic na innym materiale skoro metr sciany mnie wyjdzie za material 42 brutto + zaprawa????

czy p+w sa zle i przez nie wieje? ogladalem dom znajomych budowany w tym roku i nie wieje nic, pewnie jest w tym tez duzo zaleznosci od ekipy ktora budowala , troche od samych pustakow, troche jeszcze od innych rzeczy, wszyscy znajomi z tego buduja to ja tez a w sumie za pozno mam juz na zmiany bo niebawem zaczynam

----------


## DEZET

> generalnie mnie trudno sie wypowiadac bo ja dopiero zaczynam z budowa i doswiadczen nie mam, chce wybudowac tanie co nie znaczy ze zbiore do kupy wszystkie najtansze materialy, co do plusow i minusow BK i ceramiki sie nie wypowiadam i tego nie czytam, kazdy chwali swoje bo to lepsze a tamto gorsze, ile moge zaoszczedzic na innym materiale skoro metr sciany mnie wyjdzie za material 42 brutto + zaprawa????
> 
> czy p+w sa zle i przez nie wieje? ogladalem dom znajomych budowany w tym roku i nie wieje nic, pewnie jest w tym tez duzo zaleznosci od ekipy ktora budowala , troche od samych pustakow, troche jeszcze od innych rzeczy, wszyscy znajomi z tego buduja to ja tez a w sumie za pozno mam juz na zmiany bo niebawem zaczynam


Zaczynasz przygodę z budową a nie interesuje Cię jakie są plusy i minusy materiałów budowlanych? "Buduję z tego, bo.. znajomi z tego budują" - nie będę komentował, Twój dom, Twoja sprawa. Jak chcesz budować- tanio i sam, czy ekipami (już nie zawsze tanio)? Jeśli nie będziesz sam stawiał ścianek, choćby działowych, to faktycznie nieistotne jest z czego te ściany będą- Ty się nie namęczysz. Ja nie twierdzę, że BK jest tańszy- jest wygodniejszy w obróbce i tyle. Dla laika budującego systemem gospodarczym, jakim jestem to bardzo istotna sprawa.

----------


## bowess

A u nas nikt znajomy nie budował z silikatów, ba w jednej lokalnej hurtowni pani nie wiedziała, o co ją pytam.  :smile:  Uważam, że materiał jest bardzo dobry do budowania etapami, zwłaszcza w sytuacji, gdy w międzyczasie będzie się "dozbierywać" pieniądze. Konstrukcyjna warstwa ściany wychodzi tanio, a ocieplenie można dobrać wedle uznania. Ogólnie można postawić ssz mając mniej gotówki. Jakby coś nie poszło, to silikaty też lepiej zimują bez przykrycia.  :wink:  Ale - trzeba się więcej nadźwigać, trudniej jest ciąć, więc nie polecam przy jakichś fidrygałkach typu liczne okienka, wykusze, wnęki i wypustki, do bruzdowania i wiercenia puszek też trochę cięższy sprzęt jest potrzebny. Na pewno przy samodzielnym murowaniu łatwiejszy będzie BK, ale z silikatów też się da.

----------


## bitter

> Beton komórkowy ma różne klasy twardości- 400-tka jest miękka, za to lepiej izoluje akustycznie..


Chyba gorzej. Odmiana 400 najgorzej izoluje akustycznie a najlepiej termicznie.

----------


## Kwitko

A ja myślę że z wszystkiego da się samodzielnie budować. Nam wydawało się że najłatwiej będzie  z ceramiki (bo na zaprawę) i tak też zrobiliśmy. I uwierzcie, rąk sobie nie poobrywaliśmy. Choć przy noszeniu często mówiłam do męża "dlaczego my nie budujemy z białego i lekkiego"  :big tongue:

----------


## surgi22

> to fakt! surowa postawiona ściana z P+W jest bardzoooo nieszczelna. Zamki jak by nie były dokładne i jak by nie były dokładnie dobijane - puszczają! 
> może i muruje sie to szybciej niż inne materiały...
> może jest ... no właśnie? jakie? lepsze?
> może nie wymaga takich umiejętności i precyzji jak BK i klej...
> 
> szpachlowanie szczelin przed styro nie jest jakieś pracochłonne, ale... wkur#^%
> 
> P+W jest dobre... na pierwszy dom.
> na drugi... nie P+W
> na trzeci... chyba klocki styro....


Zależy kto muruje i jak kontroluje. Ja mam postawiny PTH dryfix ( bez sczelin poziomych ) i nic nie wiało przez szczeliny pionowe ( które i tak wypełniłem pianka poliuretanową z obu stron - zależało mi na szczelności ściany ) . Tak więc chcesz mieć dobrze i tanio bez wysiłku - tak sięnia da. Nie masz dwu lewych rąk i masz trochę czasu wolnego to zamist gapić się w TV popraw w czym będziesz mieszkał. Niedopilnowałeś murarzy, masz dwie lewe ręce to pisz na forum ,, sciana na PW jest beee bo jest nieszczelna '' 
PS, bez urazy za te dwie lewe.

----------


## bowess

U nas silikaty i tradycyjna zaprawa.  Zasadniczo da się budować ze wszystkich materiałów uznanych za budowlane  i jeszcze innych niekoniecznie uznanych.**

----------


## netbet

> Nie masz dwu lewych rąk i masz trochę czasu wolnego to zamist gapić się w TV popraw w czym będziesz mieszkał. Niedopilnowałeś murarzy, masz dwie lewe ręce to pisz na forum ,, sciana na PW jest beee bo jest nieszczelna '' 
> PS, bez urazy za te dwie lewe.


tiaaa... no własnie ... nie dopilnowałem murarza... nie podpowiedziałem mu o pianowaniu... 

ściana z P+W JEST NIESZCZELNA ! przy słabych wiatrach tego nie zauwazysz - ja nie zauważyłem, ale jak zacznie dmuchać prosto na scianę - uwierz - poczujesz jak zamki puszczają ... nawet te "najdokładniejsze" i "najlepiej" dobite a nie zapianowane.

za dwie lewe łapy się nie obrażam.... bo mam dwie lewe  :cool:  i raczej słabo mi się ostatnio "coś" chce..

----------


## Kalisa

> Niedopilnowałeś murarzy, masz dwie lewe ręce to pisz na forum ,, sciana na PW jest beee bo jest nieszczelna '' 
> PS, bez urazy za te dwie lewe.


Netbet jak mogłeś niedopilnować murarzy ? 
Dawno się tak nie uśmiałam  :wink: 

surgi22 zerknij ( zamiast gapić się w tv) w dziennik Netbeta .

----------


## firewall

Netbet pewnie już nie pamiętasz. W koncu miałeś tylu pomocników :big lol:

----------


## DEZET

> Chyba gorzej. Odmiana 400 najgorzej izoluje akustycznie a najlepiej termicznie.


Oj, faktycznie  :wink:

----------


## motylek0503

witam wszystkich optymistów też chcę do nich dołączyć zamierzam wybudować promyk z mg projekt i w kwocie 200 tyś. może podpowiedzie na temat gazobetonu bo to mam w projekcie a pani projektant chce żebyśmy wybrali

----------


## kogut73

Witam.
Ja  uważam BK 24cm za najlepszy materiał na budowę taniego domu systemem gospodarczym.
Dlatego mam zamiar właśnie z niego budować, a na to 15-20 cm styropianu.
Ale to tylko moja osobista opinia.

----------


## miloszenko

Ktos ostatnio zakupywal moze Bk24 ?? Jaka sie udalo cene osiagnac?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## surgi22

> tiaaa... no własnie ... nie dopilnowałem murarza... nie podpowiedziałem mu o pianowaniu... 
> 
> ściana z P+W JEST NIESZCZELNA ! przy słabych wiatrach tego nie zauwazysz - ja nie zauważyłem, ale jak zacznie dmuchać prosto na scianę - uwierz - poczujesz jak zamki puszczają ... nawet te "najdokładniejsze" i "najlepiej" dobite a nie zapianowane.
> 
> za dwie lewe łapy się nie obrażam.... bo mam dwie lewe  i raczej słabo mi się ostatnio "coś" chce..


OK sorry netbet nie zauważłem, że to Ty pisałeś o tej nieszczzelności śćiany , przeglądełem twój dziennik i wiem że nie masz dwu lewych ale dwie prawe  :bye:  
Co nie zmienia mojego zdania że można  z PTH zrobić całkiem szczelną ścainę ( sprawdzone osobiście po wypełnieniu ok. 15000 szczelin pionowych pianką ). Pozdrawiam

----------


## bitter

> Witam.
> Ja  uważam BK 24cm za najlepszy materiał na budowę taniego domu systemem gospodarczym.
> Dlatego mam zamiar właśnie z niego budować, a na to 15-20 cm styropianu.
> Ale to tylko moja osobista opinia.


Panuje taka teoria "buduj z tego z czego umieją Twoi murarze". Kiedyś nawet w nią wierzyłem. A tak na prawdę to po prostu jest jak ze wszystkim. Zależy na Czym Ci zależy  :wink:  bo koszty materiałów są tak porównywalne, że nie ma sensu kruszyć kopii o to co tańśze

- zależy Ci na łatwej obróbce matriału bo sam budujesz, nie przeszkadza Ci dochodzący dźwięk zza ściany - buduj z BK
- zależy Ci na dźwiękoszczelności i akumulacyjności ciepła, chcesz aby do utrzymywał stabilną temperaturę zimą nawet po wyłączeniu pieca, wygaśnięciu kominka, żeby latem mimo otwartego tarasu w domu było przyjemnie chłodno - buduj z silikatów
- mało przebywasz w domu, sporo Cę nie ma a chcesz oszczędzić na ogrzewaniu - zbuduj szkieletora i grzej go nadmuchowo. Ddom szybko stygnie ale też szybko się nagrzewa

Ne znalazłem argumentów dla ceramiki poryzowanej oraz innych wynalazków  :wink:

----------


## firewall

surgi: ile wyszło ci pianki na te 15000 dziur?

----------


## surgi22

> surgi: ile wyszło ci pianki na te 15000 dziur?


Nie liczyłem wypełniałem na bieżąco - ale nie były to jakieś kosmiczne ilości ( szczeliny od 2do 5 mm szerokości długość 25 cm ) , chodziło mi o zwiększenie szczelnosci domu budowanego z porothermu dryfix ( wypełniałem z zewnątrz i od srodka) bo mam WM z rekuperacją.

----------


## DEZET

> BK jest dobry ale czy najlepszy to różnie z tym bywa 
> Bywają i są tańsze materiały do budowy i równie dobre jak BK np.silikat a zwłaszcza 18cm.
> Mnie m2 ściany wyszedł 48zł/m2 z transportem a 44zł/m2 bez transportu i potrzebuje jedynie 2cm węcej styro,żeby dorównać BK pod względem izolacyjności cieplnej 
> BK pod tym względem jest zdecydowanie droższy


A co powiesz na ceny tutaj? http://www.gazobeton.pl/ 
Metr ściany w tej samej cenie jak Twój silikat

----------


## DEZET

> witam wszystkich optymistów też chcę do nich  dołączyć zamierzam wybudować promyk z mg projekt i w kwocie 200 tyś.  może podpowiedzie na temat gazobetonu bo to mam w projekcie a pani  projektant chce żebyśmy wybrali


A co tu podpowiadać- przeczytaj kilka stron wstecz, ale ja bym nie zmieniał BK na coś innego.

Surgi- współczuję roboty- efekt zamierzony uzyskałeś, ale to podwójna robota, mimo, że nie jakaś mocno fizyczna niewątpliwie [email protected]#$&-a :bash:

----------


## firewall

> A co powiesz na ceny tutaj? http://www.gazobeton.pl/ 
> Metr ściany w tej samej cenie jak Twój silikat


To jak ktoś chce stosować gazobeton to nich idzie na całość i robi ściany z hasianki ( socjalistyczny wynalazek - żużel + troszkę cementu,wapna, piachu lub cokolwiek co wypełni i poskleja żużel, całość ubija się między deskowaniem). A jak znajdziesz dobry żużel to i światła nie będziesz musiał używać, tak będą świecić. Zdjęcia płuc zrobisz sobie samodzielnie, nie będziesz musiał chodzić do RTG.
W dzisiejszych czasach suporex vel. gazobeton stosować to zgroza.

----------


## DEZET

> To jak ktoś chce stosować gazobeton to nich idzie na całość i robi ściany z hasianki ( socjalistyczny wynalazek - żużel + troszkę cementu,wapna, piachu lub cokolwiek co wypełni i poskleja żużel, całość ubija się między deskowaniem). A jak znajdziesz dobry żużel to i światła nie będziesz musiał używać, tak będą świecić. Zdjęcia płuc zrobisz sobie samodzielnie, nie będziesz musiał chodzić do RTG.
> W dzisiejszych czasach suporex vel. gazobeton stosować to zgroza.


A z jakiego powodu? Też świeci? Ceramika też teoretycznie z gliny, ale ile w niej innych rzeczy.
Silikat- najbardziej ekologiczny "sztuczny kamień". Cytat  o właściwościach: "Korzystny współczynnik paroprzepuszczalności i wysoka akumulacja ciepła  korzystnie wpływają na stabilizację wilgotności i temperatury powietrza w  pomieszczeniach." Jaką  paroprzepuszczalność ma kamień?

----------


## fotohobby

Naturalny praktycznie żadną (może za wyjątkiem pumeksu)   :smile: , ale sztuczny ma i to jego przewaga  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Naturalny praktycznie żadną (może za wyjątkiem  pumeksu)  , ale sztuczny ma i to jego przewaga


I jaki zrobisz z tego użytek, skoro nie ma to znaczenia przy izolowaniu  styropianem ściany zewnętrznej?

To do mnie przemawia - cytat z ekobudowanie .pl:

"Oddychanie nie oznacza dosłownie wymiany powietrza przez ściany, lecz  zdolności przepuszczania przez nie pary wodnej. Cecha ta praktycznie  nie ma większego znaczenia dla utrzymania odpowiedniego klimatu wewnątrz  pomieszczeń. Nawet bowiem najlepiej "oddychająca" ściana nie jest w  stanie odprowadzić pary wodnej powstającej we wnętrzach podczas  użytkowania domu.    Zadanie odprowadzenia wilgoci i doprowadzenia świeżego powietrza  powinna spełniać skuteczna wentylacja nawiewna i wywiewna. Duże  znaczenie mają też inne czynniki: nie tylko konstrukcja i ocieplenie  ścian, ale również zastosowane tynki wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne, farby i  okładziny ścienne, a także układ warstw w *"oddychających"  ścianach* i rozwiązanie ich wewnętrznej wentylacji.
  Warto wiedzieć, że wysoka paroprzepuszczalność *"oddychających"   ścian*, jaką chwalą się niektórzy producenci materiałów, może  przyczynić się do kondensacji pary wodnej wewnątrz przegrody. Dzieje się  tak, gdy grubość i izolacyjność termiczna poszczególnych warstw ścian  zostaną niewłaściwie dobrane."


 I drugi przykład - silikaty i beton komórkowy i inne mają bardzo  podobny współczynnik paroprzepuszczalności:



*Współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego pary wodnej*  dla materiału budowlanego podaje jego paroprzepuszczalność w  odniesieniu do warunków określonych normowo dla powietrza. Wartość  współczynnika dla danego materiału określa ile razy jest on mniej  przepuszczalny dla pary wodnej niż tej samej grubości warstwa powietrza.

Współczynnik   oporu dyfuzyjnego dla wybranych materiałów budowlanych: 
 wełna mineralna             *μ = 1*
 silikat, beton komórkowy, ceramika,  keramzytobeton             *μ = 5 - 10*
 styropian             *μ = 30 - 250*
 klinkier             *μ = 50 - 100*
 beton             *μ = 70 - 150*
 paroizolacje             *μ = 10000 - 90000.*

----------


## firewall

gazobeton robiony jest z żużla. Może nie każdy wie ale na kopalni wielu górników nosi osobiste wskaźniki napromieniowania. A dlaczego? Bo węgiel zawiera pierwiastki promieniotwórcze. A jak spalimy węgiel to zostaje tylko popiół(żużel). A w nim to co świeci. Tyle że 10 razy więcej niż w węglu. A w domu spędzamy codziennie więcej czasu niż górnik na szychcie.
Ściana ponadto nie jest do oddychania. A za regulację wilgotności  odpowiada  wentylacja.

----------


## surgi22

> A co tu podpowiadać- przeczytaj kilka stron wstecz, ale ja bym nie zmieniał BK na coś innego.
> 
> Surgi- współczuję roboty- efekt zamierzony uzyskałeś, ale to podwójna robota, mimo, że nie jakaś mocno fizyczna niewątpliwie [email protected]#$&-a


Bez przesady jak robisz dla siebie i nie masz dwu lewych to nie jest tak żle.

----------


## DEZET

> gazobeton robiony jest z żużla. Może nie każdy wie ale na kopalni wielu górników nosi osobiste wskaźniki napromieniowania. A dlaczego? Bo węgiel zawiera pierwiastki promieniotwórcze. A jak spalimy węgiel to zostaje tylko popiół(żużel). A w nim to co świeci. Tyle że 10 razy więcej niż w węglu. A w domu spędzamy codziennie więcej czasu niż górnik na szychcie.
> Ściana ponadto nie jest do oddychania. A za regulację wilgotności  odpowiada  wentylacja.


Nie neguję tego co napisałeś, ale nie popadaj w skrajności, to nie ten sam materiał co kilkanaście lat temu. 

Mianem betonu komórkowego określa się   na ogół pianobeton i gazobeton. Obecnie w budownictwie najczęściej stosuje się wyroby z betonu  komórkowego poddawanego autoklawizacji -czyli działaniu wysokoprężnie  nasyconej pary wodnej i podwyższonej temperatury.  Podstawowymi składnikami do produkcji betonu komórkowego są: cement,  wapno, proszek glinowy, piasek lub popiół lotny. Polska jest, po  Niemczech, drugim co do wielkości europejskim producentem betonu  komórkowego. Wytwarzane obecnie wyroby z betonu komórkowego spełniać  muszą surowe normy i są znacznie lepszej jakości od tych produkowanych  dziesięć czy piętnaście lat temu.

*Wpływ na zdrowie mieszkańców* Beton komórkowy wykazuje całkowitą odporność na działanie pleśni i  bakterii i pod tym względem nie zagraża ludzkiemu zdrowiu. Przy zakupie  elementów z betonu komórkowego produkowanego z dodatkiem popiołów  lotnych najlepiej zażądać badań radioaktywności. Poziom stężenia  naturalnych pierwiastków promieniotwórczych nie może przekraczać  dopuszczalnych wartości. Betony z dodatkiem popiołów mają właściwości  podobne do tradycyjnych materiałów ceramicznych. Dla celów budownictwa mieszkaniowego najlepiej jednak wybierać wyroby  produkowane z piasku i wapna, których naturalna radiacja jest  wielokrotnie niższa. Są to produkty niemieckie i polskie w kolorze  białym.  

I powiedz wszystkim co budowali z Ytonga, Solbetu, H+H, że ich dom świeci :wink:

----------


## firewall

Ytong, solbet i inne białe betony komórkowe są OK( bo zawierają piasek). Problem jest z gazobetonem vel suporexem który zamiast piasku ma popioły lotne czyli właśnie wszystko to co zostaje ze spalenia węgla w elektrowniach, wielkich piecach itd. A to już syf do kwadratu. Owszem żyć w tym można ale czy warto? Przez resztę zycia będziesz miał satysfakcję, że zaoszczędziłeś 1000zł i zamiast zdrowego materiału ściany masz z domieszką radioaktywnych substancji. Każdy producent ma nr dopuszczenia więc teoretycznie wszystko jest OK( tak jak z paliwem na stacjach benzynowych). Ale czy to oznacza że nie są przekraczane normy? 
Jeśli chodzi o promieniotwórczość to ludzie jej niedoceniają bo jej nie widać. Więc przed radonem też nie zabezpieczają się. A jak jedno dołożymy do drugiego plus okoliczni sąsiedzi spalający w piecach co się da(worki, butelki,papę,płyty meblowe itd) to nie dziwmy się że średnia długość życia w Polsce jest bardzo niska(w porównaniu do innych krajów UE)

----------


## fotohobby

> I jaki zrobisz z tego użytek, skoro nie ma to znaczenia przy izolowaniu  styropianem ściany zewnętrznej?


Sciana nie jest od oddychania.
Ale dobrze byłoby, by podobnie jak ciepło, potrafiła zakumulować wilgoć wtedy, kiedy jest jej nadmiar i oddała wtedy, kiedy wilgotność w pomieszczeniu maleje.
Dla mnie silikat jest niemal idealnym materiałem. Niemal, bo ciężko się go docina i bruzduje.
Szczególnie przy budowie parterówki, gdzie 18cm bloczek jest jak znalazł - tym bardziej, ze umożliwia zastosowanie ścian o mniejszej grubości, nawet biorąc pod uwagę dodatkowe 2-3cm styropianu więcej, jakie należy zastosować .
Po silikacie stawiam drewno klejone HBE (drogo), potem gazobeton i ceramikę.

Kiedyś czytałem o doświadczeniu ze swiniami, którym pobudowano chlewy z drewna, ceramiki i gazobetonu. Noc spędziły z drewniamym, a gdy go wywieziono w ceramicznym.
No, ale to tylko świnie....  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> gazobeton robiony jest z żużla. Może nie każdy wie ale na kopalni wielu górników nosi osobiste wskaźniki napromieniowania. A dlaczego? Bo węgiel zawiera pierwiastki promieniotwórcze.


Mało kto wie, że elektrownia konwencjonalna produkuje więcej odpadów promieniotwórczych, niż jądrowa. Tyle ,że są one rozsiane w milionach ton żużla, jakie produkuje. Tym żużlem zasypuje się nieczynne wyrobiska podziemne, albo... produkuje z niego pustaki  :smile:

----------


## firewall

Wyrobiska podziemne zasypuje się piaskiem( a raczej zalewa). Więc tylko pustaki, betonowe drogi, budownictwo wielkopłytowe itp.

----------


## fotohobby

Wiem, gdzie jadą popioły z elektrowni w której pracowałem  :smile: 
Są  tańsze, niż piasek.

----------


## firewall

Gdzie? Aż jestem ciekaw kto robi taką partyzantkę.

----------


## Gremlinka

A w betonie z betoniarni to co macie.. też popiół ze spalonego węgla... nie ma się co spinać.

----------


## fotohobby

firewall: choćby w Bełchatowie, ale nie tylko
"Dużą, a zarazem bardzo znaczącą inwestycją w elektrowni był montaż instalacji suchego odpopielania. Wykorzystanie tej instalacji pozwoliło na znaczne zmniejszenie niekorzystnego wpływu elektrowni na środowisko naturalne oraz ograniczenie ilości powstających odpadów. Instalacja suchego odpopielania to system rurociągów, które popiół zatrzymywany na filtrach przesyłają do retencyjnych zbiorników. Tam popiół poddawany jest specjalnemu nawilżaniu, a następnie dzięki podajnikom taśmowym, transportowany jest do wyrobiska górniczego. W czasie transportu popiół jest zwilżany, dzięki czemu redukuje się zapylenie po drodze. Przechowywania popiołów w wyrobisku górniczym jest bezpieczne dla otaczającego środowiska. "

i w KWK Chwałowice:
"Technologie wykorzystania popiołów lotnych w górnictwie podziemnym.

Instalacje do stosowania popiołów lotnych w postaci mieszanin popiołowo-wodnych w podziemnych wyrobiskach górniczych tzw. instalacje podsadzkowe projektowane są indywidualnie, w zależności od uwarunkowań lokalizacyjnych, żądanej wydajności rodzaju stosowanych dodatków oraz innych uzgodnień z zakładem górniczym. Projektowanie odbywa się w zespołach inżynierskich o wieloletnich doświadczeniach, z wykorzystywaniem systemów komputerowego wspomagania projektowania CAD, ASIX i innych."

ale koniec z tym off-topem  :smile:

----------


## bladyy78

Fajnie się czyta to co o bk firewall pisze  :smile:  szkoda tylko że słowa nie są poparte dowodami. Kolego firewall może najpierw poczytasz sobie o bk szarym a później zaczniesz pisać swoje teorie spiskowe.
Nie wiem czy wiecie ale od 1980r firmy produkujące bk szary muszą go podać pod względem promieniotwórczości. A tu przytoczę jeden z wielu artykułów które są dostępne na necie na temat bk szarego. 
*Promieniotwórczość naturalna wbrew głoszonym niekiedy opiniom, stężenie naturalnych pierwiastków promieniotwórczych w betonie komórkowym jest podobne a w wielu przypadkach niższe aniżeli w innych materiałach budowlanych. Stężenia ww. pierwiastków kształtują się w betonie komórkowym popiołowym na poziomie cegły i wyrobów ceramicznych, uważanych w powszechnej opinii za materiały najzdrowsze; w betonie komórkowym piaskowym stężenia te są znacznie niższe. Według prowadzonych od 1980 r. systematycznych badań nie zdarzyło się aby w betonie komórkowym popiołowym wystąpiło przekroczenie dopuszczalnych wartości współczynników f1 i f2 określających promieniotwórczość naturalną.*

----------


## DEZET

C.B.D.O. ( co było do okazania  :wink:  )

----------


## firewall

bladyy: a gdzie wyczytałeś w moich postach,że producent nie ma certyfikatu na to że promieniotwórczość ich materiału jest w normie?? Kwestia co chcesz w domu mieć. Masz suporex twoja sprawa. Ja go mieć nie będę. Każdy wybiera co chce, jednak powinien sobie zdawać sprawę co wybiera.
Nie wiedziałem że *zawartość substancji promieniotwórczych w węglu i popiołach* to teoria spiskowa i wymysły oszołomów. Więc moi dawni wykładowcy nimi byli. Trudno, przeżyję( oni pewnie też). 
Przez 10 lat mieszkałem w budynku z suporexu i żyję. Ale budując dla siebie nie zrobię z tego ścian. 
W socjalizmie budowanie z tego materiału mogę zrozumieć(kupienie czegokolwiek graniczyło z cudem i  dodatkowo był najtańszy), ale teraz przy niskich cenach dobrych materiałów nie mogę pojąć optowania za tak złym materiałem. Naprawdę niewielki zysk finansowy na zakupie tego materiału nie jest tego wart.

----------


## DEZET

Coś Ci Kolego pomyliły się epoki - socjalizm i suporeks? Prędzej pustak żużlowy i to robiony samemu na podwórku. Nie wiem skąd Twoje uprzedzenie do BK, czy ta Twoja ściana z ceramiki będzie zdrowa, tego i tak nie jesteś w stanie zweryfikować, zwłaszcza po 10-letnim "naświetlaniu" BK. Wybierasz inny materiał -ok i tyle, a szerzenie niewiarygodnych i niepopartych "teorii" w stosunku do dzisiejszych materiałów budowlanych niczemu nie służy. 
Na tym kończę dyskusję w tym temacie.

----------


## firewall

Nie wiem ile masz lat, ale suporex( czyli beton komórkowy na bazie popiołów) był sprzedawany już w latach 70-tych w naszym kraju( a czy wcześnej to nie wiem), więc socjalizm to był i to jak najbardziej realny.
Dezet - nie wiedziałem że jesteś Administratorem forum i kończysz dyskusje w wątkach.

----------


## DEZET

> Nie wiem ile masz lat, ale suporex( czyli beton komórkowy na bazie popiołów) był sprzedawany już w latach 70-tych w naszym kraju( a czy wcześnej to nie wiem), więc socjalizm to był i to jak najbardziej realny.
> Dezet - nie wiedziałem że jesteś Administratorem forum i kończysz dyskusje w wątkach.


W latach 70-tych to miałem ok 10lat, ale porównywanie tego co było 30- 40 lat temu do obecnych materiałów jest przesadą, jak porównanie syrenki do peugeota 3008.
Adminem nie jestem, ale mogę być, jeśli dobrze płacą  :wink: . Chodziło mi o zakończenie mojej dyskusji w wątku nt. który wywołałeś odnośnie BK  :wink:

----------


## bladyy78

Co poniektórzy próbują narzucać innym swoje poglądy, to z czego budujesz firewall guzik mnie obchodzi,  nie narzucam nikomu z czego ma budować i co kupować i Tobie też to proponuje bo narzucanie swojej koncepcji innym zazwyczaj źle się kończy.  A jak tak bardzo zależy ci na tym żeby twój dom jak najmniej promieniował to nie wybieraj ceramiki tylko sylikaty lub bk biały który jest ponad 3 krotnie mniej promieniotwórczy niż ceramika. 
I przytoczę ci jeszcze coś 

_Radioaktywność jest zjawiskiem naturalnym i jeżeli jej wielkość nie przekracza dopuszczalnego poziomu nie stanowi zagrożenia. Źródłem promieniowania są zawarte w surowcach mineralnych pierwiastki: potas, rad, tor oraz radon. Zagrożenie radiacyjne może występować zarówno wewnątrz jak i na zewnątrz budynków.
Dla przykładu hałdy takich odpadów przemysłowych jak popioły lotne z węgla kamiennego czy żużle paleniskowe i hutnicze wykazują z reguły bardzo wysoką zawartość naturalnych pierwiastków promieniotwórczych. Wiele z tych odpadów znalazło zastosowanie do produkcji materiałów budowlanych. Są stosowane do wykonywania podbudowy dróg i ulic, ale również przy produkcji niektórych cementów czy materiałów ściennych. Dla przekładu są powszechnie stosowane do „odchudzania” gliny w procesie produkcji ceramiki. W niektórych cegielniach stanowią nawet ponad 25 % zawartości cegieł czy pustaków ceramicznych. Popioły lotne wykorzystywane są również do produkcji niektórych betonów komórkowych (tzw. „szarych”).
_

----------


## bladyy78

Zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami materiały budowlane stosowane do wznoszenia budynków powinny mieć ograniczoną zawartość naturalnych izotopów promieniotwórczych.

Ich stężenie określane jest dwoma współczynnikami, które nie mogą być większe niż: *f1 ≤ 1,2 oraz f2 ≤ 240 Bq/kg* (zgodnie z Rozporządzeniem Rady Ministrów z 3.12.2002)
*
materiał budowlany-----------------f1<1,2----f2<240 Bg/kg*
silikaty----------------------------------0,16--------20
beton komórkowy piaskowy---------0,16--------20
beton zwykły---------------------------0,22--------24
keramzytobeton-----------------------0,36--------32
ceramika-------------------------------0,54--------70
żużlobeton-----------------------------0,56--------80
beton komórkowy popiołowy--------0,60--------90

----------


## Kwitko

Jejku, ale się przyczepiliście do tematu  :Evil:

----------


## surgi22

> Zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami materiały budowlane stosowane do wznoszenia budynków powinny mieć ograniczoną zawartość naturalnych izotopów promieniotwórczych.
> 
> Ich stężenie określane jest dwoma współczynnikami, które nie mogą być większe niż: *f1 ≤ 1,2 oraz f2 ≤ 240 Bq/kg* (zgodnie z Rozporządzeniem Rady Ministrów z 3.12.2002)
> *
> materiał budowlany-----------------f1<1,2----f2<240 Bg/kg*
> silikaty----------------------------------0,16--------20
> beton komórkowy piaskowy---------0,16--------20
> beton zwykły---------------------------0,22--------24
> keramzytobeton-----------------------0,36--------32
> ...


To teraz powiedz ile waży 1m2 ściany z ceramiki poryzowanej ( i jaką daje średnio zawartość naturalnych izotopów promienitwórczych w m2 ) a jaka jest waga 1m2 ściany z silikatów . Pokaż mi tę oszałamiającą różnicę w zawartości naturalnych izotopów promieniotworczych pomiędzy 1m2 ściany z ceramiki poryzowanej a z silikatów.

----------


## pawel2210

> To teraz powiedz ile waży 1m2 ściany z ceramiki poryzowanej ( i jaką daje średnio zawartość naturalnych izotopów promienitwórczych w m2 ) a jaka jest waga 1m2 ściany z silikatów . Pokaż mi tę oszałamiającą różnicę w zawartości naturalnych izotopów promieniotworczych pomiędzy 1m2 ściany z ceramiki poryzowanej a z silikatów.


zrób te same porównanie z bk białym piaskowym....

----------


## bladyy78

A powiedz mi w jakim celi mam ci cokolwiek pokazywać ?Jest wujek Google poszukaj.  Nie przytaczałem tego żeby udowadniać wyższość jednych materiałów nad innymi. Napisałem tylko czyste fakty i na nich się opieram. Na tym również kończę tą polemikę bo temat zszedł na inny tor niż powinien.

----------


## pawel2210

myślę ze nie warto się tym zadręczać :roll eyes:  już niedługo wiosna trzeba się szykować do roboty :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Dokładnie za budowanie trzeba się brać! Dziś jadę do pracy, godzina 7.08 rano, mijam pewną budowę, a na niej z 7 osób, betoniarka i już kawał muru zrobili! to trzeba mieć chęci co nie  :wink:  A ja myślałam że za zimno żeby kable kłaść  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

> A powiedz mi w jakim celi mam ci cokolwiek pokazywać ?Jest wujek Google poszukaj.  Nie przytaczałem tego żeby udowadniać wyższość jednych materiałów nad innymi. Napisałem tylko czyste fakty i na nich się opieram. Na tym również kończę tą polemikę bo temat zszedł na inny tor niż powinien.


Czysty Fakt to byłoby pokazanie zawartości naturalnych izotopów promieniotwórczych w m2 sciany ( zbudowanej z silikatów, ceramiki poryzowanej czy betonu komórkowego ) a twoje zestawienie tabeli podajace zawartośc tych izotopów w kg  może stwarzać mylne przekonanie, że dom zbudowany z BK czy ceramiki ma  dużo większą zawartość naturalnych izotopów promieniotwórczych a to nieprawda.

----------


## maly dom

Załóżcie może oddzielny wątek i dyskutujcie w nim o wyższości Świąt Wielkanocnych nad Bożym Narodzeniem bo ta dyskusja chyba nie bardzo ma się do tematu wątku - ja rozumiem jeszcze porównanie cen danych materiałów ale po co ta cała reszta spamu?

----------


## aksamitka

a u nas -15, jak tak dalej pojdzie to w maju zejda sniegi  :bash:

----------


## Kwitko

*aksamitka* a ja myślałam że już wszędzie się ociepliło. W wlkp. w nocy -2 w dzień 4 stopnie. 
My dziś wracamy na budowę rozkładać kabelki  :big lol:

----------


## Zielony ogród

zawsze mnie zastanawia, po co wchodzą na forum ludzie, których guzik obchodzi, z czego buduja inni - np. bladyy78. Skoro tu wchodzi, a nie na google, to jednak coś go obchodzi...bo na forum zawsze jest ryzyko, że spotkamy sie z innymi pogladami niz nasze..... :wink:

----------


## kamaar

a ja szukałam taniego domu, szukałam...i pomysł budowania  skrzata z muratora pękł jak bańka mydlana. Znalazłam to http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/arn_migdal.htm . Ideał. Ustaliliśmy, że nie musimy mieć garażu w domu, ważne,żeby była duża kotłownia. Projekt, w którym oprócz rezygnacji z desek elewacyjnych i dopasowaniu komina do kotła na paliwo stałe, nic nie chcemy zmieniać. prosta bryła, minimum okien dachowych, 2 kominy, dach dwuspadowy, myślę, że nie powinien zrujnować kieszeni

----------


## msdracula

> Dokładnie za budowanie trzeba się brać! Dziś jadę do pracy, godzina 7.08 rano, mijam pewną budowę, a na niej z 7 osób, betoniarka i już kawał muru zrobili! to trzeba mieć chęci co nie  A ja myślałam że za zimno żeby kable kłaść


o kurcze :O a my się opierniczamy  :big grin:  ale już na week możę jedziemy stempelki robić  :smile: 



> a u nas -15, jak tak dalej pojdzie to w maju zejda sniegi


o kurcze ile? ja myslałam, że wszędzie już ciepło, u nas +4 i śnieg tylko gdzieniegdzie leży...ale my mamy jeszcze kanał do wymurowania więc  musi być troszkę sucho...chociaż jakby się uprzeć  :big grin:

----------


## aksamitka

noo niestety u nas kiesko- na działkę nie da sie dojechać- mamy z  drogi głównej ok 100m utwardzaną, która nie jest odśnieżana- śniegu bardzo dużo- czekamy az troche stopnieje :bash:

----------


## mark80

Jeśli posiadasz juz działkę i chcesz wybudować tani dom, proponuje zainteresować się domami modułowymi, które powstają nawet w 7dni  :smile:  zainteresowanych odsyłam do strony www.arthauss.pl zajmującej się projektowaniem i budową takich domów  :smile:

----------


## Kalisa

A ja proponuję zainteresować się gdzie można zamieszczać swoje reklamy.

----------


## DEZET

> a ja szukałam taniego domu, szukałam...i pomysł budowania  skrzata z muratora pękł jak bańka mydlana. Znalazłam to http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/arn_migdal.htm . Ideał. Ustaliliśmy, że nie musimy mieć garażu w domu, ważne,żeby była duża kotłownia. Projekt, w którym oprócz rezygnacji z desek elewacyjnych i dopasowaniu komina do kotła na paliwo stałe, nic nie chcemy zmieniać. prosta bryła, minimum okien dachowych, 2 kominy, dach dwuspadowy, myślę, że nie powinien zrujnować kieszeni


Kto szuka ,ten znajdzie. Na pewno ten projekt lepszy niż skrzat, o którym się wcześniej wypowiadałem.

----------


## DEZET

> Jeśli posiadasz juz działkę i chcesz wybudować tani dom, proponuje zainteresować się domami modułowymi, które powstają nawet w 7dni  zainteresowanych odsyłam do strony www.arthauss.pl zajmującej się projektowaniem i budową takich domów


Gdzie to tanie? "Pakiet premium" ładnie nazwane, a to znaczy? Pompa ciepła, kolektory, piec gazowy, wiatrak, rekuperator, baterie słoneczne, instalacja kominkowa - no szok po prostu.
I jak Koleżanka napisała- na reklamę jest inne miejsce. Pierwszy post i plama.

----------


## mark80

To była podpowiedź dla tych którzy szukają firmy budujących tanie domy. Warto przecież rozeznać się w różnych możliwościach, jakie są na rynku.

----------


## Kalisa

Nie wiem czy to dobre miejsce, ale nie chcę zakładać nowego wątku.
Dziś na interii jest artykuł o tym z czego wybudować dom.... 
Ponieważ budowa jeszcze przede mną, chciałabym aby wypowiedzieli się ci, którzy mają większe doświadczenie. Jak oceniacie artykuł? 

http://biznes.interia.pl/budownictwo...e-cz-2,1763256

----------


## kogut73

Witam.Potrzebuję pomocy.
Działka jest na 0,5m npm    , a spód ławy fundamentowej ma być na 0,2m npm.
Wysokość projektowanego terenu będzie 1,3m npm.
Pytanie - Podnieść teren ,a potem zrobić wykopy , Czy zrobić fundamenty a potem obsypać ziemią ?
Którą wersję wybrać ?

----------


## TOMI1975

> To była podpowiedź dla tych którzy szukają firmy budujących tanie domy. Warto przecież rozeznać się w różnych możliwościach, jakie są na rynku.


Tia, a do ceny dolicz fundament, koszt dowiezienia domu na działkę, wykończeniówkę, przyłącza i nagle przestaje być tanio. 2160 za mkw szału nie robi. Dobrze przemyślany, prosty dom w technologii tradycyjnej będzie tańszy. Te wszystkie domy prefabrykowane są tanie tylko w teorii. Główną ich zaletą jest ponoć szybkość budowy, choć jeśli do czasu budowy doliczymy prefabrykację w fabryce ( już wtedy wyskakujesz z całej kasy i czekasz) to może okazac się, że tradycyjna budowa sprawnie poprowadzona będzie niewiele dłuższa.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam.Potrzebuję pomocy.
> Działka jest na 0,5m npm    , a spód ławy fundamentowej ma być na 0,2m npm.
> Wysokość projektowanego terenu będzie 1,3m npm.
> Pytanie - Podnieść teren ,a potem zrobić wykopy , Czy zrobić fundamenty a potem obsypać ziemią ?
> Którą wersję wybrać ?


Pierwsze słyszę, żeby poziomy łapać jako metry nad poziomem morza. A jakbyś w górach mieszkał to co z tym npm?
A po co 2x robić robotę - podnosić teren, a potem w nim kopać? Wykop na te 0,2m zrób ławy i ściany fundamentowe, nie będzie problemu z budowaniem, a potem po wszystkim zasypiesz.

----------


## DEZET

> Nie wiem czy to dobre miejsce, ale nie chcę zakładać nowego wątku.
> Dziś na interii jest artykuł o tym z czego wybudować dom.... 
> Ponieważ budowa jeszcze przede mną, chciałabym aby wypowiedzieli się ci, którzy mają większe doświadczenie. Jak oceniacie artykuł? 
> 
> http://biznes.interia.pl/budownictwo...e-cz-2,1763256


Ja żadnych rewelacji nie wyczytałem, ot zebrane do kupy informacje.

----------


## kogut73

> Pierwsze słyszę, żeby poziomy łapać jako metry nad poziomem morza. A jakbyś w górach mieszkał to co z tym npm?
> A po co 2x robić robotę - podnosić teren, a potem w nim kopać? Wykop na te 0,2m zrób ławy i ściany fundamentowe, nie będzie problemu z budowaniem, a potem po wszystkim zasypiesz.


  Dzięki za odpowiedź.
Na mapce rzędna posadowienia jest w m npm ,dlatego tak napisałem.

----------


## maciek1000000

> BK jest dobry ale czy najlepszy to różnie z tym bywa 
> Bywają i są tańsze materiały do budowy i równie dobre jak BK np.silikat a zwłaszcza 18cm.
> Mnie m2 ściany wyszedł 48zł/m2 z transportem a 44zł/m2 bez transportu i potrzebuje jedynie 2cm węcej styro,żeby dorównać BK pod względem izolacyjności cieplnej 
> BK pod tym względem jest zdecydowanie droższy



podajesz cene metra na gotowo czy metra materialu ????

bo mnie liczac thermopora wychodzi za metr sciany kupujac wszystko na fakture jakeis 42-43 zl za metr z transportem na dzialke wiec gdzie tu silikaty sa tansze, o BK nie wspomne, zaciekawilo mnie to , dzwonilem po skladach,liczylem i nijak wychodzi to taniej, chyba ze czegos nie wiem

----------


## DEZET

> podajesz cene metra na gotowo czy metra materialu ????
> 
> bo mnie liczac thermopora wychodzi za metr sciany kupujac wszystko na fakture jakeis 42-43 zl za metr z transportem na dzialke wiec gdzie tu silikaty sa tansze, o BK nie wspomne, zaciekawilo mnie to , dzwonilem po skladach,liczylem i nijak wychodzi to taniej, chyba ze czegos nie wiem


BK wcale nie musi być droższy jak twierdzi Arturo72. Mój post nr3643- cena wychodziła podobnie jak silikat. 
Ostatnio sporo czytałem o ceramice i budowlańcy, szczególnie instalatorzy narzekają na trudności w robieniu otworów, bruzd, itp. Pustaki pękają nie tak jakbyśmy tego chcieli. Przy budowie samemu na pewno bym się nie zdecydował na ceramikę. BK jest pod względem obróbki najlepszy, silikaty lepiej od ceramiki, ale za to twarde.
Weź pod uwagę jeszcze jedną rzecz- czy za silikaty ,czy thermopor jest zwrot Vat , bo zwrot 15% vat może być atrakcyjny. Za BK jeśli dobrze pamiętam jest zwrot.

----------


## swiki

Dawno mnie tu nie bylo, a chcialam tylko powiedziec odpowiadajac na pytanie w tytule :
DA SIE
nie bede tu rzucala kwotami bo juz nie pamietam (w dzienniku wszystko opisane jest) ale udalo sie bez problemow z nowymi meblami i wyzszym standardem niz planowalismy.

----------


## maciek1000000

> BK wcale nie musi być droższy jak twierdzi Arturo72. Mój post nr3643- cena wychodziła podobnie jak silikat. 
> Weź pod uwagę jeszcze jedną rzecz- czy za silikaty ,czy thermopor jest zwrot Vat , bo zwrot 15% vat może być atrakcyjny. Za BK jeśli dobrze pamiętam jest zwrot.


na ceramike tez jest zwrot vatu, nie neguje ze inne metody budowania sa zle bo ja w tym doswiadczenia nie mam zadnego, ale patrzac wylacznie na cene to wcale budowa z ceraminiki nie jest az tak droga

----------


## bitter

> Dawno mnie tu nie bylo, a chcialam tylko powiedziec odpowiadajac na pytanie w tytule :
> DA SIE
> nie bede tu rzucala kwotami bo juz nie pamietam (w dzienniku wszystko opisane jest) ale udalo sie bez problemow z nowymi meblami i wyzszym standardem niz planowalismy.


swiki dla potomności fajnie by było gdybyś rozpisała swoje koszty na kategorie. Np stan zero, dach, okna, ocieplenie, elektryka, hydraulika tynki it. Oczywiście o ile to możliwe. Fajnie by było gdybyś też osobno opisała robociznę a osobno materiały. Każdy z nas mógłby ocenić czy w swoim planowanym domu jest w stanie zmieścić się z takimi kosztami. Ja np na okna wydałem 25 tys z montażem i świadomie i wiem, że nie chcę białych okien i chciałem okna trzyszybowe znanej firmy, zamontowane w warstwie ocieplenia a tarasowe w systemie przesuwnym. Jeżeli Ty wydałaś 10 tys to ja wiem, że gdybym chciał budować dom za 200 tys to już muszę doliczyć 15 tys ekstra za okna. Taką metodą każdy mógłby sobie porównać czy da radę czy nie ucinając wodotryski lub ŚWIADOMIE przekraczając kosztorys. Jak się wysilisz to będzie z tego niezły materiał. A jeszcze jakbyś zrobiła arkusz exclea w googlach, żeby każdy mógł podstawić sobie swoje koszty (np już wiem, że mój dach będzie droższy od Twojego o 100%) i tam wrzucić to byłoby ekstra

----------


## aska_1965

Usłyszałam ostatnio że jeśli chce wybudować tani dom to najlepiej zdecydować się na dom z prefabrykowany, np. stalowy. Sądzicie że to jest tani sposób i jak w ogóle wygląda mieszkanie w takim domu jest on stabilny i trwały?

----------


## TOMI1975

> Usłyszałam ostatnio że jeśli chce wybudować tani dom to najlepiej zdecydować się na dom z prefabrykowany, np. stalowy. Sądzicie że to jest tani sposób i jak w ogóle wygląda mieszkanie w takim domu jest on stabilny i trwały?


No nie znowu...darujcie sobie już tą promocję cudownych i wcale nie tanich domów stalowych. Kto chce w miarę tanio zbudowac dom niech zapomnio prefabrykacji. To wcale nie jest tania metoda.

----------


## Jacekss

> Weź pod uwagę jeszcze jedną rzecz- czy za silikaty ,czy thermopor jest zwrot Vat , bo zwrot 15% vat może być atrakcyjny. Za BK jeśli dobrze pamiętam jest zwrot.


na silikaty też jest zwrot VAT

----------


## DEZET

> Usłyszałam ostatnio że jeśli chce wybudować tani dom to najlepiej zdecydować się na dom z prefabrykowany, np. stalowy. Sądzicie że to jest tani sposób i jak w ogóle wygląda mieszkanie w takim domu jest on stabilny i trwały?


 Takie domy są tanie dla... producenta- szybka kasa i następne zlecenie. Nie znalazłem jeszcze prefabrykacji tańszej od tradycyjnych murów, a widziałem już koszty stalowych, drewnianych( w różnych technologiach).
Czy np. 2200/m2 "deweloperki" to tanio? moim zdaniem nie, bo koszt ścian i dachu to jeszcze nie wszystko.

----------


## Kwitko

Koszt ścian i dachu to dopiero początek!  Później się zaczyna wydawanie...

----------


## mark80

> Tia, a do ceny dolicz fundament, koszt dowiezienia domu na działkę, wykończeniówkę, przyłącza i nagle przestaje być tanio. 2160 za mkw szału nie robi. Dobrze przemyślany, prosty dom w technologii tradycyjnej będzie tańszy. Te wszystkie domy prefabrykowane są tanie tylko w teorii. Główną ich zaletą jest ponoć szybkość budowy, choć jeśli do czasu budowy doliczymy prefabrykację w fabryce ( już wtedy wyskakujesz z całej kasy i czekasz) to może okazac się, że tradycyjna budowa sprawnie poprowadzona będzie niewiele dłuższa.


Wydaje mi się że postawienie domu w ciągu 7 dni (prefabrykacja ok.1-3miesięcy) to i tak zdecydowanie szybciej niż w przypadku tradycyjnej budowy. Zauważmy również, że w cenie 2160zl /m2 są już wliczone fundamenty, podłogi wraz z ogrzewaniem podłogowym w standardzie mamy instalacje wod-kan., elektryczna itd. to okazuje się ze to wcale nie jest wysoka cena. Jeśli chodzi o wykończeniówke to nawet budując tradycyjny dom ponosisz na nia dodatkowe koszty.

----------


## miloszenko

Takie domy musza byc tansze od tradycyjnie murowanych, inaczej nigdy nie beda sie dobrze sprzedawac, ile mozna doplacac za postawienie domu miesiac czy dwa szybciej ?? Na forum sporo domow powstalo w ciagu pol roku do wprowadzenia sie, jak dla mnie stan deweloperski to max 1500 zl/metr, inaczej sie prefabrykacji nie ruszam. Ogladalem rozne technologie, ale w kazdym wypadku wyszlo mi niestety drozej (chc przyznaje, ze wiele z nich jest solidnych i godnych uwagi, ale w tym watku to glownie koszt gra role).

Pozdrawiam

----------


## TOMI1975

> Wydaje mi się że postawienie domu w ciągu 7 dni (prefabrykacja ok.1-3miesięcy) to i tak zdecydowanie szybciej niż w przypadku tradycyjnej budowy. Zauważmy również, że w cenie 2160zl /m2 są już wliczone fundamenty, podłogi wraz z ogrzewaniem podłogowym w standardzie mamy instalacje wod-kan., elektryczna itd. to okazuje się ze to wcale nie jest wysoka cena. Jeśli chodzi o wykończeniówke to nawet budując tradycyjny dom ponosisz na nia dodatkowe koszty.


Ach ten marketing... Czyli producenci domów dają 2160zl /m2 bez względu na warunki posadowienia budynku? Jesteś na 100% pewien? Bo z mojego rozeznania ( kilka zapytań ofertowych na swój dom rozesłałem dla sportu) wynika, że podana kwota jest czysto teoretyczna i nie obejmuje fundamentów, a przy tym i tak wcale nie jest okazyjna. Ja ze swoim domem, zatrudniając generalnego wykonawcę (czyli znacznie drożej) do stanu surowego z dachem a potem ekipy, ląduję z ceną max. 2300zl /m2 na gotowo z przyłączami, na większość robót mam juz oferty cenowe i umowy. Przy czym moje budowanie raczej nie jest oszczędne, prędzej tak gdzieś po środku cenowo. Dom jest w średnim przyzwoitym standardzie, dobrze ocieplony i kompletnym CO i wodkanem na Wiessmanie. A są tu tacy co buduja to samo o 20% taniej. Prefabrykacja jest dobra tylko dla tych, którzy mają ekstremalnie mało czasu na budowanie i sporo kasy na to. Reszta taniej zbuduje dom tradycyjnie, świadomie ekonomicznie zaprojektowany. Przy czym wcale taka budowa nie musi być absurdalnie długa, co potwierdza przykład wielu osób na tym forum.

----------


## DEZET

> Wydaje mi się że postawienie domu w ciągu 7 dni (prefabrykacja ok.1-3miesięcy) to i tak zdecydowanie szybciej niż w przypadku tradycyjnej budowy. Zauważmy również, że w cenie 2160zl /m2 są już wliczone fundamenty, podłogi wraz z ogrzewaniem podłogowym w standardzie mamy instalacje wod-kan., elektryczna itd. to okazuje się ze to wcale nie jest wysoka cena. Jeśli chodzi o wykończeniówke to nawet budując tradycyjny dom ponosisz na nia dodatkowe koszty.


Ja widzę jeden plus takiego budowania- gdy musimy się szybko wprowadzić. Wyliczasz instalacje, a gdzie te źródła ciepła: solary, piec gazowy, pompa ciepła i jeszcze wiatrak, za strony, którą to reklamowałeś? Ponadto przyłącza też trzeba zrobić, czyli koszty, koszty. Dom to nie tylko postawienie ścian w 7 dni- choć oglądając amerykański program "makeover.. coś tam" wszystko jest możliwe... jak masz 50 osób do pracy :wink: 
Tu piszemy o 200tys. z wykończeniówką,  bez mebli. Druga sprawa to metraż- nie każdy chce domek 50m2, choćby nie wiadomo jaki tani był.

----------


## jasiek71

> . Dom to nie tylko postawienie ścian w 7 dni- choć oglądając amerykański program "makeover.. coś tam" wszystko jest możliwe... jak masz 50 osób do pracy


przygotowania trwają 3 m-ce i przez całe przedsięwzięcie przewija się ok. 1000 osób...
o kosztach takiego show nie wspomnę  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

też analizowalismy wszelkie sposoby szybkiego budowania. Sama budowa szybka, ale czas oczekiwania na przygotowanie prefabrykatów wcale taki krótki nie był. No i cena. W końcu obliczylismy, że w miare sucha technologia (BK na klej, parter, bez stropu) pozwoli zmieścić sie w 3 miesiącach. Pomylilismy sie o 10 dni, a cena pod klucz ok.2000/m2 w 2009r.
co nas zniecheciło do domu prefabrykowanego -cena niestety, i wiele niedomówień (jedna umowe juz prawie podpisalismy, a w ostaniej okazał się, że to bez kominka, drzwi za 200 zł z marketu, chyba że dopłacimy itd.itp.)

----------


## DEZET

> przygotowania trwają 3 m-ce i przez całe przedsięwzięcie przewija się ok. 1000 osób...
> o kosztach takiego show nie wspomnę


Oczywiście , że prefabrykacja 1-3miesiące. 
Jak 1000 osób, to w Chinach prefabrykacja, żeby tanio było  :wink:

----------


## fajnytanidomeq

te ceny ,co podajecie sa za metr2 powierzchni uzytkowej?

----------


## bitter

> W końcu obliczylismy, że w miare sucha technologia (BK na klej, parter, bez stropu) pozwoli zmieścić sie w 3 miesiącach. Pomylilismy sie o 10 dni,


Możesz przybliżyć ile trwały poszczególne etapy budowy? Ja jakbym nie liczył wychodzi mi minimum 4,5 miesiąca na dom o wielkości Twojego.

1. Część murowana (fundamenty, ściany, ścianki działowe komin) - 2 mies
2. Więźba prefabrykowana -tydzień
3. Dachówka, rynny itp - miesiąc
4. Okna podczas montażu dachu
5. Elektryka - tydzień
6. Tynki - 2 dni
7. Hudraulika - 2 tygodnie (ogrzewanie podłogowe)
8. Wylewki - 1 dzień

I już mamy ponad 4 miesiące a to dopiero stan deweloperski

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Możesz przybliżyć ile trwały poszczególne etapy budowy? Ja jakbym nie liczył wychodzi mi minimum 4,5 miesiąca na dom o wielkości Twojego.
> 
> 1. Część murowana (fundamenty, ściany, ścianki działowe komin) - 2 mies
> 2. Więźba prefabrykowana -tydzień
> 3. Dachówka, rynny itp - miesiąc
> 4. Okna podczas montażu dachu
> 5. Elektryka - tydzień
> 6. Tynki - 2 dni
> 7. Hudraulika - 2 tygodnie (ogrzewanie podłogowe)
> ...


pozwolenie uprawomocniło sie jakoś koło 4 czerwca.  w trakcie oczekiwanie na pozwolenie podpisalismy umowy z:
- murarzem (fundamenty plus ściany)
- ekipa od dachu - nie mamy więźby prefabyrkowanej
- firma od kominka
- okna z roletami
- drzwi wewnetrzne z montażem
- dwuosobowa ekipa od wszelkich tynków,płytek i podwieszanego sufitu
- firma (też dwuosobowa) elektryczna
- firma z miksokretem.

z wszystkimi mielismy umowy z konkretnymi datami wejścia na budowę. Pukali sie trochę w głowę widząc nieruszony plac budowy, ale potem nie zawiedli. Sami chyba byli zaskoczeni tempem.
troche nas opóźnił  (o kilka dni) instruktor od ytonga, bo czekalismy na niego z pierwsza warstwą bloczków (nasz murarz robił dom z ytonga pierwszy raz)
mój mąz nic nie robił na budowie, tylko mając busa non stop zwoził materiały, duże rzeczy oczywiście przywoziły firmy.


czerwiec: murarz z pomocnikiem: ławy, fundamenty chyba 2 tygodnie (beton z gruszki oczywiście); potem jakaś krótka przerwa i ściany - 2 tygodnie (to był wariat a nie murarz - i do tego dokładny)
w czasie gdy stawiał ściany ekipa przygotowywała drewno na dach.
potem wieniec - 1 dzień, na drugi dzień był miksokret z chudziakiem)
lipiec - z dachem i rynnami uwinęli się w niecałe dwa tygodnie (prosty dach, nisko, wszystko było kupione wczesniej.
w czasie robót przy dachu murarz stawiał komin (prefabrykowany) - 1 dzień, potem powoli sobie wykańczał szczty i przy murłacie.
oni wszyscy sobie siedzieli na dachu, a od poczatku lipca juz byli panowie w środku - elektrycy (jakieś 4 dni) i wykończeniowcy, był lipiec wszystko szybko schło, położenie kabli na zaizolowanej podłodze - 2 dni, miksokret znowu 1 dzień, okna w tym czasie tez wstawiali (2 dni), kominek przyjechał 1 wrzesnia, codziennie 1 pan robił tynki w środku, drugi na zewnątrz, i tak to leciał  - pewnego dnia naliczyliśmy chyba z 20 osób z kilku różnych firm na budowie.
ww wrześniu juz podwieszanie sufitu, płytki i malowanie, biały montaż.
zreszta co to za wyczyn w takim domu - 4 ściany, 1 podłoga i trzy krany plus podwieszenie sufitu i pare okien...haha 
podejrzewam, że niektóre przerwy technologizne mogły być za krótkie, ale przy lekkim domu z BK mozna było przymknąć oko. 

piszesz dachówka, rynny miesiąc - ale to chyba w jakiejś willi 600m2, a nie w takiej stodole jak nasza. a poza tym w czasie kładzenia dachówek mozna tyle innych rzeczy robić.

ale te domy gotowe też sa własnie takie proste

pamietam zdziwienie kogoś, kto obok naszej działki jeździł na swoje pole - jak jechał sadzić ziemniaki to nic nie było, a jak jechał je zbierać to był dom z firankami....

ach jeszcze ta hydraulika - piszesz dwa tygodnie....
ogrzewanie mamy elektryczne, więc zostały tylko te 3 krany plus prysznic plus pralka, zmywarka, lodówka i toaleta. rurki plastiki, w miekkim ytongu - cała hydraulika to chyba nawet dwa dni nie były.

----------


## DEZET

> te ceny ,co podajecie sa za metr2 powierzchni uzytkowej?


 Tak, dokładnie za m2 użytkowej... do wykończenia.

----------


## DEZET

Jeśli zależy komuś na szybkiej realizacji, to najpierw trzeba opracować porządny plan prac i zorganizować / zsynchronizować ekipy.
Bez tego nic nie wyjdzie, pomijam finansowanie, bo to też musi być na już, a nie oczekiwanie np. na kredyt.
No i projekt domu bez wymyślania zmian w trakcie realizacji, bo to zaburzy proces budowania.
Pewne rzeczy trzeba zamówić z wyprzedzeniem: okna, drzwi, więźba dachowa, blachodachówka, czy dachówka też.
Inne materiały dostępne są raczej na bieżąco.

----------


## maciek1000000

> Jeśli zależy komuś na szybkiej realizacji, to najpierw trzeba opracować porządny plan prac i zorganizować / zsynchronizować ekipy.
> Bez tego nic nie wyjdzie, pomijam finansowanie, bo to też musi być na już, a nie oczekiwanie np. na kredyt.
> No i projekt domu bez wymyślania zmian w trakcie realizacji, bo to zaburzy proces budowania.
> Pewne rzeczy trzeba zamówić z wyprzedzeniem: okna, drzwi, więźba dachowa, blachodachówka, czy dachówka też.
> Inne materiały dostępne są raczej na bieżąco.


poki co to jak tak polecialem po calosci,

mam juz wiezbe, mam pustaki, mam dograny beton i stal, mam juz nawet zamowione extra okna , piasek, cement wapno gwozdzie, maly garaz na budowe , komin , koparke, geodete, ekipa czeka zeby tylko zabrac sie do roboty................ i brakuje mi tylko pozwolenia na budowe bo cos mi sie to przeciaga az za bardzo, no ale coz.....materialy poczekaja bo kupione w dobrej cenie a plan mam sie wprowadzic na listopad/grudzien

dachowki tylko nie mam bo to jeszcze sprawa otwarta bo na swojej dzialce urzednik decyduje o kolorze dachu, smiech na sali

----------


## bitter

> piszesz dachówka, rynny miesiąc - ale to chyba w jakiejś willi 600m2, a nie w takiej stodole jak nasza. a poza tym w czasie kładzenia dachówek mozna tyle innych rzeczy robić..


Widać, że u Ciebie pewne rzeczy przeszły ekspresowo. Ja niestety będę miał dach o wiele bardziej skomplikowany, elektryk jeden sam i pracujący popołudniami (tani i sprawdzony - dorabia po pracy), część prac będą robić ci sami ludzie więc najpierw muszą skończyć jedno a potem zacząć drugie, hydraulik też po pracy. Trochę bałbym się zaraz po tynkach układać płyty GK - nie nasiąknęły wodą? 




> Pewne rzeczy trzeba zamówić z wyprzedzeniem: okna, drzwi, więźba dachowa, blachodachówka, czy dachówka też.


Niestety jak kto buduje z kredytu to musi zakończyć pewien etap aby dostać kasę na kolejny i tu się nie przeskoczy bo kasy nie dadzą.

----------


## Zielony ogród

gipsowe tynki na ścianie BK schną bardzo szybko.
wybralismy BK na klej głównie ze względu na tempo i niekłopotliość budowy. bardzo mało wody zuzywa sie na takiej budowie, więc nie wilgoci praktycznie nie ma - tylko z wylewek.
no fakt, u nas sytuacja była specyficzna - dostaliśmy pieniądze za sprzedaż mieszkania i wydalismy je w dwa miesiące  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

My dostaliśmy extra ofertę na solbet, ale kurcze co z tego jak transport koszmarnie drogi :/ dolnośląskie jest chyba najdalej od wszystkich fabryk/cegielni  :sad:  zostaje chyba zamówić na miejscu

----------


## DEZET

> Niestety jak kto buduje z kredytu to musi zakończyć pewien etap aby dostać kasę na kolejny i tu się nie przeskoczy bo kasy nie dadzą.


Ja kredyt mam podzielony na 3 transze, których wysokość sam ustaliłem, robiąc kosztorys do banku. Drugą transzę dostałem w ciągu 2 dni, przed wydaniem całkiem I transzy - rzeczoznawca przyjechał na budowę, zobaczył co jest zrobione i kasa wpłynęła na konto. Faktem jest, że nie doszacowałem i pierwsze transze mogły być wyższe, bo nie wziąłem pod uwagę kilku rzeczy niezbędnych na budowie i które wynikły w trakcie(m.in. płyty osb, więcej desek, łat, kontrłat, gwoździ, wkrętów, cementu, itp) Teraz muszę wykazać wkład własny, więc robię co mogę sam. Bezsprzecznie długo to schodzi, więc szybkie wprowadzenie jest niemożliwe, czas mnie jednak nie goni.

----------


## DEZET

> My dostaliśmy extra ofertę na solbet, ale kurcze co z tego jak transport koszmarnie drogi :/ dolnośląskie jest chyba najdalej od wszystkich fabryk/cegielni  zostaje chyba zamówić na miejscu


A może zamiast Solbetu, zwykły biały beton komórkowy. Do mnie jechał z fabryki cały samochód z przyczepą ok. 250km. Dogadajcie się z lokalnymi hurtowniami
 przecież oni zamawiają całe transporty i koszt dowozu jest w cenie, dobrej cenie. Nie wierzę, że dolnośląskie nie ma żadnej fabryki BK, wszak tam więcej przemysłu niż u nas nad morzem.
Wujek google na hasło: wrocław - beton komórkowy- dużo "wyrzuca" hurtowni.

----------


## msdracula

Tak tylko te blisko mają zupełnie inne ceny, zbliżone do mojego lokalnego składu, więc się nie opłaca. Ale nawet u nas na miejscu jest różnica 1zł na sztuce, więc weźmiemy po prostu ten tańszy wariant. Nie skupiamy się na samym solbecie, w sumie ofertę mieliśmy po prostu na BK. 
Ceny w granicy 100km od nas są zblizone lub takie same jak w lokalnym składzie. Wszystkie oferty/firmy z allegro to wschodni rejon Polski wiec transport drogi. 

Ta oferta którą dostaliśmy jest akurat ze strony którą podawałeś, ale cena 1800zł...

Jeszcze jak trafi się jakaś fajna oferta to spróbujemy pokombinować coś z własnym transportem, bo nasz znajomy ma firmę z tirami itp. tylko musimy się dowiedzieć ile taka "zabawa" u niego kosztuje i czy gra jest warta świeczki  :wink: 

ale jest jeszcze jeden plan  :smile: 
Skład A podał nam cenę 9zł za bloczek ( mamy zadzwonić jak znajdziemy taniej  :wink:  )
Skład B cena 8zł, wszystko w tym samym mieście. Ze składu A braliśmy materiały do tej pory i jest ona konkurencją do skladu B. 
Więc powiemy w składzie A, że jak dadzą nam niższą cenę niż w B to bierzemy u nich  :wink:  zawsze może coś się urwie z ceny  :wink:

----------


## arek.opole

> Dom do ok.200 tyś. jest sens marzyć?


Jasne, ze tak! Wiem po sobie, bo wlasnie zaczynam budowe. Zdecydowalem sie na projekt smyk (http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/smyk) Wyglada na miejszy ale ma otwarta przestrzen na dole i do tego trzy pokoje na gorze. A jeden pokoj ma nawet swoja garderobe  :smile: 
Co do kosztów to zawsze jest taka sprawa - na ile jestes obeznany na rynku i ile rzeczy bedziesz w stanie ogarnac sam. A jak juz sam bedziesz cos robic to koszty zawsze leca w dol, ale niestety czas realizacji wzrasta. Najlepiej znalezc jakis zloty srodek. Jak potrafisz cos zzrobic to rob to sam, a fachowe uslugi wymagajace sprzet zlec komus zaufanemu. I jakos leci  :smile:

----------


## motylek0503

> Jasne, ze tak! Wiem po sobie, bo wlasnie zaczynam budowe. Zdecydowalem sie na projekt smyk (http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/smyk) Wyglada na miejszy ale ma otwarta przestrzen na dole i do tego trzy pokoje na gorze. A jeden pokoj ma nawet swoja garderobe 
> Co do kosztów to zawsze jest taka sprawa - na ile jestes obeznany na rynku i ile rzeczy bedziesz w stanie ogarnac sam. A jak juz sam bedziesz cos robic to koszty zawsze leca w dol, ale niestety czas realizacji wzrasta. Najlepiej znalezc jakis zloty srodek. Jak potrafisz cos zzrobic to rob to sam, a fachowe uslugi wymagajace sprzet zlec komus zaufanemu. I jakos leci


 fajny domek

----------


## bitter

> fajny domek


Dom pod klucz 138 tys. Tych co piszą takie kosztorysy powinni rozliczać z każdej zakłamanej złotówki.

----------


## ewemal

> Dom pod klucz 138 tys. Tych co piszą takie kosztorysy powinni rozliczać z każdej zakłamanej złotówki.


napisali na tej stronie, że to koszty netto - po raz kolejny ktoś uważa budujących za intelektualną elitę, która w głowie do wszystkiego dodaje 23% vatu  :mad:

----------


## maciek1000000

> napisali na tej stronie, że to koszty netto - po raz kolejny ktoś uważa budujących za intelektualną elitę, która w głowie do wszystkiego dodaje 23% vatu


no to znajdz mi pracownika budowlanego, murarza albo dekarza za 7,50 zl za godzine pracy 

ja mam takie koszty pracy wyliczone w kosztorysie z archonu , moglbym jeszcze powiedziec ze stare dane, ale moj projekt wyszedl w listopadzie 2011 wiec dane sa swiezutkie wedlug nich, o ile koszty materialow sa zawyzone w wielu przypadkach o tyle koszty pracy sa znacznie zanizone

----------


## DEZET

> Jasne, ze tak! Wiem po sobie, bo wlasnie zaczynam budowe. Zdecydowalem sie na projekt smyk (http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/smyk) Wyglada na miejszy ale ma otwarta przestrzen na dole i do tego trzy pokoje na gorze. A jeden pokoj ma nawet swoja garderobe 
> Co do kosztów to zawsze jest taka sprawa - na ile jestes obeznany na rynku i ile rzeczy bedziesz w stanie ogarnac sam. A jak juz sam bedziesz cos robic to koszty zawsze leca w dol, ale niestety czas realizacji wzrasta. Najlepiej znalezc jakis zloty srodek. Jak potrafisz cos zzrobic to rob to sam, a fachowe uslugi wymagajace sprzet zlec komus zaufanemu. I jakos leci


Ameryki nie odkryłeś, o tym jest 186 stron do tyłu  :wink:  W tym Smyku widzę mały "problem": strop drewniany i balkon- jak on będzie zrobiony? też drewniany.

----------


## Kwitko

A mi w smyku nie bardzo podoba się rozkład pomieszczeń. Wydaje mi się że przedsionek ze schodami jest trochę za duży, szkoda tego miejsca kiedy kuchnia ma 5 metrów. Poza tym projekt fajny i do taniego budowania  :smile:

----------


## swiki

[QUOTE=bitter;5231951]Możesz przybliżyć ile trwały poszczególne etapy budowy? Ja jakbym nie liczył wychodzi mi minimum 4,5 miesiąca na dom o wielkości Twojego.
1. Część murowana (fundamenty, ściany, ścianki działowe komin) - 2 mies u mnie dokladnie 33 dni robocze ssz ale daloby sie szybciej - pewne rzeczy byly nieprzemyslane (belka ktora byla nad sciankami dzialowymi) i to wstrzymalo nam prace wewnatrz. 
5. Elektryka - tydzień -rozciagniecie kabli jakies 1-2 dni, wylewki 1 dzien, ogrzewanie na prad 1 dzien, woda szla prawie roznolegle z pradem - chyba 3 dni z pracami na zewnatrz

Potem po tynkach jeszcze prad ale to juz z wykonczeniowka dalo sie pogodzic - budowa mojego domu trwala 6 miesiecy w tym mielismy przerwe miesieczna wynikla z pewnych problemow, wpadki typu wlasnie - niemozliwosc stawiania scianek dzialowych co spowolnilo nam prace niemilosiernie bo mogli juz danwo robic prad itd jak Ci dach kryli.. Sadze ze tak 4 miesiace to taki realny termin by postawic maly domek. 



> - Pukali sie trochę w głowę widząc nieruszony plac budowy, ale potem nie zawiedli. Sami chyba byli zaskoczeni tempem.
> ....mój mąz nic nie robił na budowie, tylko mając busa non stop zwoził materiały, duże rzeczy oczywiście przywoziły firmy.
> 
> pamietam zdziwienie kogoś, kto obok naszej działki jeździł na swoje pole - jak jechał sadzić ziemniaki to nic nie było, a jak jechał je zbierać to był dom z firankami....
> .


Taaa - to pukanie sie po glowie znam, do konca to mialam gdy gosc 27 grudnia montowal kuchnie i mowil: Pani chce tu w sylwestra gosci zaprosic...hehe no i co - dalo sie i wszyscy zachwyceni byli  :wink:  I tez nie robilismy na budowie nic - nawet materialow nie zwozilismy, tylko zamawialismy  :wink:  

haha a to zdanie o tempie budowy buhahah 



> Jeśli zależy komuś na szybkiej realizacji, to najpierw trzeba opracować porządny plan prac i zorganizować / zsynchronizować ekipy.
> Bez tego nic nie wyjdzie, pomijam finansowanie, bo to też musi być na już, a nie oczekiwanie np. na kredyt.
> No i projekt domu bez wymyślania zmian w trakcie realizacji, bo to zaburzy proces budowania.
> Pewne rzeczy trzeba zamówić z wyprzedzeniem: okna, drzwi, więźba dachowa, blachodachówka, czy dachówka też.
> Inne materiały dostępne są raczej na bieżąco.


Dezet, nie zgodze sie, my kupilismy w maju dzialke, pozwolenie nabudowe mielismy po jakims miesiacu, no moze troche wiecej wiec nie bylo czasu na rozmyslania - wszystkie ekipy byly synchornizowane w trakcie tzn konczyl tynkarz  - dzwonilam do umowionego elektryka  czy jest w stanie wejsc, jak nie mogl to dzwonilam po innego i tyle, bez senstymentow, bez umow na poczatku (umowe podpisywalismy przy platnosci  :wink: ) jak tynkarz nawalal to nagle z dnia na dzien zalatwialam wylewki, ukladanie styro i kladzenie ogrzewania (telefony we wtorek wieczorem od srody rano weszli) 
Co do finansow, to tak - musi byc na juz kasa to nie da sie ukryc. 
Projekt domu hehe - konczyli murowac scianki fundamentowe a ja jeszcze nie wiedzialam jakie beda okna... 
Nie bylo nic zamawiane wczesniej, ale to wymusilo niestety rezygnacje z pewnych rzeczy ktore chcielismy bo trzeba bylo wlasnie czekac. Praktycznie wszystko da sie zalatwic od reki kwestia ceny ...  :wink:  

Grunt to dobra organizacja, gotowosc na niesamowite tempo i mega zadowolenie ze wybralo sie takie tempo budowy  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

u nas jednak troche inaczej niz u Siwiki - wszysko było zamówione wcześniej i żadnych odstepstw od projektu. Na jedno odstepstwo się zgodziłam (większe okno)  i żałuję.

----------


## gall86

swiki, uwazam, ze gdybyscie zaplanowali budowę i organizowali ekipy i material wczesniej, to moglibyscie znacznie obnizyc koszty budowy.

----------


## DEZET

> haha a to zdanie o tempie budowy buhahah 
> 
> Dezet, nie zgodze sie, my kupilismy w maju dzialke, pozwolenie nabudowe mielismy po jakims miesiacu, no moze troche wiecej wiec nie bylo czasu na rozmyslania - wszystkie ekipy byly synchornizowane w trakcie tzn konczyl tynkarz  - dzwonilam do umowionego elektryka  czy jest w stanie wejsc, jak nie mogl to dzwonilam po innego i tyle, bez senstymentow, bez umow na poczatku (umowe podpisywalismy przy platnosci ) jak tynkarz nawalal to nagle z dnia na dzien zalatwialam wylewki, ukladanie styro i kladzenie ogrzewania (telefony we wtorek wieczorem od srody rano weszli) 
> Co do finansow, to tak - musi byc na juz kasa to nie da sie ukryc. 
> Projekt domu hehe - konczyli murowac scianki fundamentowe a ja jeszcze nie wiedzialam jakie beda okna... 
> Nie bylo nic zamawiane wczesniej, ale to wymusilo niestety rezygnacje z pewnych rzeczy ktore chcielismy bo trzeba bylo wlasnie czekac. Praktycznie wszystko da sie zalatwic od reki kwestia ceny ...  
> Grunt to dobra organizacja, gotowosc na niesamowite tempo i mega zadowolenie ze wybralo sie takie tempo budowy


Czytałem Twój DB (zmiana nicka ;( ), więc znam sprawę.    A o czym ja pisałem? Właśnie o organizacji. Od fundamentu do murowania ścian i pokrycia dachu trochę 
 czasu mija- okna też ktoś musi zrobić i nie będą to 3dni za komplet na dom. Nie każdy ma do dyspozycji chętnych (bez pracy) budowlańców na telefon. 
Poza tym niektórych kusi zrobić coś ponadto co powinno być, lub coś extra, a zmiany to czas.
Teraz się śmiejesz, a przedtem było ze wszystkim w trakcie budowy różowo? Przecież nie było.

----------


## Zielony ogród

lepiej rok planować i 3 miesiące budować niz odwrotnie. zmiany na papierze wychodza duzo taniej. czasami nawet warto machnac ręka na zakupiony projekt i kupić nowy.

----------


## msdracula

Też się zgadzam ,że musi być dobra synchronizacja prac, żeby potem się nie rzucać na pierwszego lepszego "fachowca" tylko dlatego ,że ma wolny termin i bez względu na cenę. My np. teraz szukamy ekipy do dachu na....sierpień  :wink:  a nad oknami już myslimy, bo trzeba zamówić z min. miesięcznym wyprzedzeniem żeb y przestojów nie było. no chyba, że ktoś się nie obi robić instalacji nie mając okien...

Jakby byłby tu przycisk "lubię to" to bym klikneła pod postem Zielonego Ogrodu  :wink:

----------


## Wo&Mo

Z tego co się doczytałem, to dwóm osobom się udało zmieścić w tej kwocie :smile:  I z tego co rozumiem, to jest to razem z meblami? Mam nadzieję, że projekt, który planuję kupić również jest taki tani w budowie :smile:  A jest to http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/zosia, zresztą już się pytałem co o nim sądzicie. Niestety nikt nic nie odpisał. Zastanawia mnie sprawa ogrzewania w takim małym domku by nie tracić metrów na zbędną kotłownię.

----------


## msdracula

Fajny mały prosty domek  :smile:  i wizualnie też ładnie wygląda. Myślę, że będzie tani w budowie, a jak tani? to już zależy od was  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

A jakie chcesz/możesz mieć ogrzewanie? Jak na pewno już czytałeś są osoby które chwalą elektryczne. Ale jak kto lubi. Co do projektu to powiem Ci że całkiem fajny. Na pierwszy rzut oka brzydki (elewacja frontowa) ale myślę że wystarczy przenieść okno w sypialni tak aby było na ścianie frontowej i może wyglądać naprawdę dobrze.

----------


## Wo&Mo

Ogrzewanie mogę mieć jakie chcę, tzn. mam dostęp i możliwość każdego przyłącza. Na dzień dzisiejszy planuję piec na ekogroszek z podajnikiem, ale to nie jest ostateczna decyzja. Zastanawiam się nad gazowym tak samo jak i nad elektrycznym, ale nie mogę się do końca przekonać. Okno z pierwszego pokoju będzie przeniesione na ścianę frontową co powinno troszkę polepszyć wygląd domku.

----------


## Kwitko

Jeżeli przeniesiesz okno to domek na pewno będzie  wyglądał bardzo ładnie. Jak na ekogroszek kotłownia trochę mała, no chyba że piec bez podajnika albo bardzo się postarasz. Znajoma robiła piec na zamówienie żeby zmieścić go w małej kotłowni i teraz wszystko dobrze działa.

----------


## Wo&Mo

Kotłownia nie jest taka mała 138X310. Widziałam na zdjęciach mniejsze kotłownie z piecem ale bez podajnika. Na pewno coś się wymyśli :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Jak widziałam to ma 4m kw. z kwałkiem, pamiętaj że musisz tam wtedy zmieścić jeszcze baniak na wodę. A w projekcie jakie masz ogrzewanie?

tu masz jakiś artykuł: http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/ogrz...w,28_4819.html

tutaj z forum: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...C5%82e-wymiary

No i oczywiście inny komin niż pewnie w projekcie tzn. inny przekrój

A będziecie mieli gdzie trzymać węgiel/jakieś inne paliwo?

----------


## maciek1000000

co do szybkiego budowania domu - bo tez niestety z przymusu mnie to czeka mam pytanie

jaki jest czas po ktorym robic w srodku tynki i wylewki bo z kazdej strony slysze inne wersje , jedni twierdza ze minimum 3 miesiace budynek musi odstac zeby tynki i wylewki nie pekaly i nie robil sie grzyb , a inni znow ze wystarczy tydzien dwa bo jak ma spekac to i tak speka wszystko

moze mnie ktos oswiecic?

budowlaniec tez mi zalecil zebym z ociepleniem z zewnatrz budynku poczekal az do samej poznej jesieni  bo bedzie mniejsza szansa ze zrobi sie grzyb w nowym budynku???

----------


## DEZET

> co do szybkiego budowania domu - bo tez niestety z przymusu mnie to czeka mam pytanie
> 
> jaki jest czas po ktorym robic w srodku tynki i wylewki bo z kazdej strony slysze inne wersje , jedni twierdza ze minimum 3 miesiace budynek musi odstac zeby tynki i wylewki nie pekaly i nie robil sie grzyb , a inni znow ze wystarczy tydzien dwa bo jak ma spekac to i tak speka wszystko
> moze mnie ktos oswiecic?
> budowlaniec tez mi zalecil zebym z ociepleniem z zewnatrz budynku poczekal az do samej poznej jesieni  bo bedzie mniejsza szansa ze zrobi sie grzyb w nowym budynku???


Możliwie jak najdłuższy- takie jest moje zdanie. A od pozbycia się  wilgoci technologicznej w szybkim tempie jest grzanie i wentylacja. 
Szybka budowa nie sprzyja ustabilizowaniu i "osiadaniu"  budynku- fakt może to być minimalne lub  wcale.
Bardzo ważne jest ubicie piasku w środku, żeby nie siadała posadzka, bo takie słyszałem przypadki. 
Poza tym łącząc np. ścianki działowe z zewnętrznymi łączyć je nie tylko na klej, ale np taśmy stalowe, wcześniej wmurowane w ścianę zewnętrzną. 

*Wo&MO*- przy niedużej powierzchni Zosi, nie babrałbym się w ekogroszki-sroszki - założył, albo gaz, albo grzał prądem.  Komfort i brak zmartwienia o pom. na węgiel, drzewo, itd.

----------


## BaśQ

Witam wszystkich!
Bardzo się cieszę, że jest na forum taki wątek. (niestety nie przebrnęłam wszystkich str  :smile:  )
Zakupiliśmy  z mężem projekt domu http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekty/je...szyper_4_dr-s/. 88 m2, drewniany, planujemy na ciepłej płycie fundamentowej. 
Uprzejmy Pan od kredytów powiedział, że dostaniemy 200 tys zł... 
I tu zaczęły się nasze wątpliwości. Pytaliśmy po różnych firmach i ta, która nam się spodobała oferuje wykonanie  domu w stanie surowym zamkniętym (bez fundamentu i schodów) za 142,5 tys zł.
Bardzo proszę o pomoc bardziej doświadczonych i wtajemniczonych forumowiczów o radę  :smile:  Myślicie, że uda nam się za te 200 tys wykończyć dom??

----------


## maciek1000000

ale po co drewniany? i dlaczego tak drogo? 1600 za metr bez fundamentow to jakis rozboj w bialy dzien

----------


## BaśQ

Drewniany, bo tak  :smile:  podoba nam się  :smile:  Poza tym w projekcie mniej zmian się robi przy szkodach górniczych  :tongue:  (kolejna oszczędnosć  :tongue:  ) Co do fundamentów to odliczą nam 9 tys od tej ceny. 142 tys to drogo?? Znaleźlismy  firmy, które były droższe...

----------


## maciek1000000

za 140 tys to powinnas taki domek miec w stanie deweloperskim, 2000-2300 za metr to juz stan praktycznie wykonczony
budowanie z drewna samo w sobie jest drogie i do tego trzeba moim zdaniem znac sie na drewnie zeby sie nie okazalo za kilka lat ze domek sie rozsypie bo drewno bylo slabej jakosci

----------


## swiki

> co do szybkiego budowania domu - bo tez niestety z przymusu mnie to czeka mam pytanie
> jaki jest czas po ktorym robic w srodku tynki i wylewki bo z kazdej strony slysze inne wersje , jedni twierdza ze minimum 3 miesiace budynek musi odstac zeby tynki i wylewki nie pekaly i nie robil sie grzyb , a inni znow ze wystarczy tydzien dwa bo jak ma spekac to i tak speka wszystko
> budowlaniec tez mi zalecil zebym z ociepleniem z zewnatrz budynku poczekal az do samej poznej jesieni bo bedzie mniejsza szansa ze zrobi sie grzyb w nowym budynku???


Ja tynki robilam po jakims miesiacu od postawienia scian, ale dlatego tak pozno bo duzo padalo, bo potem robili jeszcze wody prady itd. Wylewki byly wczesniej. Napewno warto jak najdluzej poczekac z ociepleniem z zewnatrz tzn napewno wszystkie cieple dni. 



> u nas jednak troche inaczej niz u Siwiki - wszysko było zamówione wcześniej i żadnych odstepstw od projektu. Na jedno odstepstwo się zgodziłam (większe okno) i żałuję.





> swiki, uwazam, ze gdybyscie zaplanowali budowę i organizowali ekipy i material wczesniej, to moglibyscie znacznie obnizyc koszty budowy.





> lepiej rok planować i 3 miesiące budować niz odwrotnie. zmiany na papierze wychodza duzo taniej. czasami nawet warto machnac ręka na zakupiony projekt i kupić nowy.


Ale ja sie z Wami w 100% zgadzam - my kupilismyw maju dzialke i w czerwu zaczelismy budowe wiec nie bylo czasu na przemyslenie wielu rzeczy ,na zamawianie, na umawianie ekip (poza wykonawca do domu ktorybyl umowiony juz duzo wczesniej bo tak czy siak mielismy cos budowac). I napewo sporo zeslizbysmy z kosztow, bo biorac niejednokrotnie ekipy (nie byly to firmy koguciki nie wiadomo skad nieznane nam itd kazda ekipa byla niby sprawdzona) na szybko placilismy duzo wiecej za pewne etapy, nie bylo czasu na szukanie tanszych materialow tylko bralismy to co bylo w okolicznym sklepie (ktory naszczescie okazal sie byc tani) sadze ze z 10 tys napewno daloby sie zejsc z tego jeszcze gdyby wszystko wczesniej zaplanowac na spokojnie. 
I hm..u nas mozna powiedziec ze nie bylo projektu - budowa wygladala tak, ze owszem byl projekt zlozony w starostwie o zadanych wymiarach budynku taki na sztuke zrobiony, ale rzeczy typu okna (ktore chyba zmienily sie) drzwi, scianki dzialowe - to wygladalo tak, ze dochodzili do danego momentu i dokladnie w ten dzien dostawali rysunek jak dalsza czesc budynku ma wygladac  :big tongue:

----------


## swiki

> Czytałem Twój DB (zmiana nicka ;( ), więc znam sprawę. A o czym ja pisałem? Właśnie o organizacji. Od fundamentu do murowania ścian i pokrycia dachu trochę 
> czasu mija- okna też ktoś musi zrobić i nie będą to 3dni za komplet na dom. Nie każdy ma do dyspozycji chętnych (bez pracy) budowlańców na telefon. 
> Poza tym niektórych kusi zrobić coś ponadto co powinno być, lub coś extra, a zmiany to czas.
> Teraz się śmiejesz, a przedtem było ze wszystkim w trakcie budowy różowo? Przecież nie było.


Hm... nie rozumie o co chodzi z ta zmiana nika??

Czesc odp do Twojego posta - czytaj wyzej. Pewnie -sa rzeczy, ktore trzeba zmaowic, ale np zrezygnowalismy z okien M&S ktore bylyby niewiel drozsze ale pakiet 3 szyb itd ale musialabym na nie zekac nawet do 2 miesiecy - odpadalo, zwlaszcza ze okna byly potrzebne dosc wczesnie. 

Napewno latwiej sie buduje jak wszytsko jest najpierw przemyslane i dopracowane, nie wypada tyle niesppodziewanek  :wink:  
I tak teraz sie smieje i ciesz sie z tempa prac, wiesz od ktorego momentu, od tego gdy moi wykonawcy od wykonczen przeciagali prace dla mnie w nieskonczonosc, gdy zaczeli sie bawic i dzialac mi na nerwy i wtedy sobie pomyslalam, dzieki Ci Panie ze takie tempo mielismy, bo gdybym miala jeszcze troche dluzej znosic to prostactwo (no przepraszam, ale nie ukrywajmy ze na budowie roznych ludzi sie spotyka i ja nie jestem jakas dama na salonach, ale hm...) to by mnie w kaftanie wywiezli... Zreszta meczylismy sie juz nawzajem - bo ja wymagalam a im sie juz nie chcialo (bo wiadomo fajna kase dostaje sie na poczatku np elektryk potem juz przyjezdza po jakies grosze) 

Ale fakt - od momentu gdy z budowy zeszla ekipa ktora stawiala dom(i tu tempo i jakosc prac i to ze nie bylismy angazowani wogole podnioslo standard i wymagania do innych wykonwacow nie do osiagniecia przez nich ) to bywalo roznie - ale to ze mamy 2 malutkich dzieci dalo tez w kosc, gdybysmy byli sami nie byloby probelmu nawet z taka organizacja prac, tu nas trzymalo to ze ja mialam wylewana wylewke i rzadne z nas w pewnym momencie nie moglo sie pojawic na budowie bo malz pracowal a ja z moja dwojka wyjsc nie moglam bo np chorzy byli itp. NO niejednokrotnie musielismy byc z dzieciakami na budowie a to tez utrudnia gdy ustalasz kanalize, jedno trzymasz na rekach i drugie probujesz za reke  :big tongue:  No wesolo bylo, ciezko cholernie nie przecze, czasem gdzies sie pewnie i lza jakas pojawila z jakis nerw, zmeczenia, bezsilnosci ale gdy dom juz stoi to z pelna swiadomoscia i odpowiedzialnoscia za moje slowa, jestem w stanie powiedziec, ze gdybym miala budowac jeszcze raz, to napewno w podobnym tempie, napewno budowa mialaby sie zaczac i skonczyc w tym samym roku i ani dnia dluzej i warto bylo budowac w takim tempie. 

Dnia 31.12.2011 roku o godzinie 20 gdy juz dzieci usnely w swoich nowych pokojach i malz padl ze zmeczenia, usiadlam na kanapie, spojrzalam na te mury i usmiechnelam sie - zmeczona ale szczesliwa i niesamowicie dumna z siebie (powiedzialabym jak nigdy ale sklamalabym bo mam dwa wieksze szczescia  :wink: ) ze udalo nam sie, ze pomimo ze wlasnie bylo tak ciezko, ze wiele klod pojawilo sie nam pod nogami, ze w sumie sama musialam objac wszystko (malz od momentu zakonczenia stanu surowego wycofal sie kompletnie i nie interesowal wogole budowa) ekipy, facetow ktorzy olewali co mowi jakas baba i ktorymi trzeba bylo nie raz ostro potrzasnac, sprzedawcow ktorzy mieli podobny stosunek... Ze zapanowalam nad banda kilkudziesieciu chlopa, ze ogarnelam do tego dzieci i dom (troszke zaniedbujac napewno) ze w miedzy czasie jeszcze sprzedalam poprzednie dzialki, mieszkanie zalatwialam formalnosci ze wszystkim zwiazane, ze czasem doba byla za krotka i niejednokrotnie kladlam sie spac z kurmia bo o 3 gdy konczylam zamawiac badz robic liste zakupow budzila sie usmiechneta moja cora nie idac spac jeszcze przez 1,5 godziny a o 6:30 gdy zamknelam oko budzil sie syn rzeski i gotowy do szalnnst - czy ciezko bylo - TAK - czy padalam - TAK (ale jak doceniam teraz jak mam 5 godizn snu  :big tongue: ) czy powtorzylabym to - TAK TAK TAK  :wink:  




> Z tego co się doczytałem, to dwóm osobom się udało zmieścić w tej kwocie I z tego co rozumiem, to jest to razem z meblami?.


Z meblami, w ekipami do wszystkiego (nie robilismy nic) z plytakami nie tanimi bo prawie za 100 od metra z klejem za 55 za worek, z panelami po 60 zl do dzieci, z kabina za 2500zl i  kibelkami z powloka nie najtanszymi, , z kafelkami do lazienki za 80 zeta na sciane, z lustrami za 1200zl z kanapa za 6300 z kuchnia za 10tys + sprzetem za ok 7500zl, z moimi wymyslami scianek za jakies 2 tys, z ledami za ponad 500 zl, z niepotrzebnymi swiatelkami dodatkowymi za jakies 2 tys, z ociepleniem styro 20 cm,z welna cos ponad 40cm w sumie, z drogimi farbami po 70 zl za litr; (czarna) a poszlo chyba 5-6 puszek, z farba (3 sztuki) srebrna po 100 zl za puszke litrowa, z meblami do pokoju dzieci (prawie 4 tys-, lozko dla syna za 1200 zl z materacem) z dodatkowymi kontaktami w sumie dla mojego kaprysu wymyslonymi (z 1000 zl mniej elektryka by wyszla) z moim licznikiem za 300zl ktory niepotrzebny w sumie itd itp, ze wszystkim i wcale nie najtaniej u mnie wyszlo ponizej 190 tys - brakuje tynku na elewacje i tarasu - nie zdazylam poodejmowac kwot za rzeczy ktore zwracalam (chyba z 3 tys odzyskalam spowrotem) ...

----------


## Zielony ogród

swiki - czy to wmnich?

----------


## gkobe

Witam
wybudowałem dom za 200tys romina g1 = bardzo duzo pracy własnej= utrata zdrowia
teraz zaoszdzedzone $ wydaje na lekarzy 
Moze ktos juz tu napisa bo nie czytałem wszystkich postów - prosze sie zastanowic jezeli ktos przed budowa na problemy zdrowotne ( ja nie mialem ) nie warto sie wyrezac, zdrowie jest najwazniejsze

Takie troche banalne :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Witam
> wybudowałem dom za 200tys romina g1 = bardzo duzo pracy własnej= utrata zdrowia
> teraz zaoszdzedzone $ wydaje na lekarzy 
> Moze ktos juz tu napisa bo nie czytałem wszystkich postów - prosze sie zastanowic jezeli ktos przed budowa na problemy zdrowotne ( ja nie mialem ) nie warto sie wyrezac, zdrowie jest najwazniejsze
> 
> Takie troche banalne


 powiedz to tym co dla naszego chciejstwa to zdrowie marnują ...

----------


## DEZET

> Drewniany, bo tak  podoba nam się  Poza tym w projekcie mniej zmian się robi przy szkodach górniczych  (kolejna oszczędnosć  ) Co do fundamentów to odliczą nam 9 tys od tej ceny. 142 tys to drogo?? Znaleźlismy  firmy, które były droższe...


Powtórzę za poprzednikami- 142 za SSZ tego domu bez płyty fundamentowej to drogo. Drewno nie jest tanie. Koło mnie w zeszłym roku postawiono drewniany dom z bali (zdjęcie w DB). Dziś zauważyłem lekkie zszarzenie pięknego na początku drewna, a minęło 6(?) m-cy. Jedyna zaleta to szybkie postawienie, po prefabrykacji elementów domu. A potem, jeśli drzewo ma być na elewacji, to już współczuję prac, przy jego pielęgnacji. Mój dom łącznie 151m2 (z garażem i pom. gosp) kosztował do chwili obecnej ok 140tys. Zobacz- powierzchnia 2x większa. A droższych zawsze znajdziesz- nie jest to wyznacznikiem ceny. 
Na płycie buduje m.in. Arturo72, R&K..  i  Arturo72 chyba też w rejonie szkód górniczych.

*swiki*  = wmnich - czy nie tak było? Twój styl pisania (ciekawy) niełatwo zapomnieć.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam
> wybudowałem dom za 200tys romina g1 = bardzo duzo pracy własnej= utrata zdrowia
> teraz zaoszdzedzone $ wydaje na lekarzy 
> Moze ktos juz tu napisa bo nie czytałem wszystkich postów - prosze sie zastanowic jezeli ktos przed budowa na problemy zdrowotne ( ja nie mialem ) nie warto sie wyrezac, zdrowie jest najwazniejsze
> 
> Takie troche banalne


Jest w tym trochę prawdy- jeśli ktoś nie dźwigał, bo, co nieco trzeba- lepiej uważać. Gdybym miał zaczynać jeszcze raz, też bym zaczął... Żałuję tylko, że późno zacząłem.  A kłopoty zdrowotne prędzej czy później każdego dopadną, niestety. Nie zdecydowałem się na murowanie całych ścian i fundamentów, dokończyłem tylko ściany szczytowe - tu można przesadzić. Gdybym miał patrzeć, że coś może mi się stać, to najlepiej w mieszkaniu siedzieć i nie wychodzić na ulicę.
Nie uniknąłem przykrych zdarzeń na budowie- raz stłuczenie uda, jedno zakażone skaleczenie - nic więcej. Żeby było "śmieszniej" właśnie przed mieszkaniem uszkodziłem łękotkę i wiązadło w kolanie - nic nie robiąc, po prostu upadek  :bash: .

----------


## Crazy

> Witam
> wybudowałem dom za 200tys romina g1 = bardzo duzo pracy własnej= utrata zdrowia
> teraz zaoszdzedzone $ wydaje na lekarzy 
> Moze ktos juz tu napisa bo nie czytałem wszystkich postów - prosze sie zastanowic jezeli ktos przed budowa na problemy zdrowotne ( ja nie mialem ) nie warto sie wyrezac, zdrowie jest najwazniejsze
> 
> Takie troche banalne


Nie wiem czy mogą zapytać, w jaki sposób budowa się do tego przyczyniła?

----------


## bitter

> swiki - czy to wmnich?


Jasne że wmnich ... ale nie doszukałem dlaczego się ukrywa  :wink:

----------


## swiki

> swiki - czy to wmnich?





> *swiki* = wmnich - czy nie tak było? Twój styl pisania (ciekawy) niełatwo zapomnieć.





> Jasne że wmnich ... ale nie doszukałem dlaczego się ukrywa


Tak tak to ja - myslalam ze po dzienniku poznacie (i wlasnie po dlugosci postow - Dezet jestes wielki  :big tongue:  a sformulowanie "ciekawy" hehe alez to pieknie nazwales  :wink:  
Bitter: oj ale Cie to intryguje dlaczego zmienilam nika. MOze kiedys Ci powiem na pw  :wink:  tu niech to zostanie slodka tajemnica. Ale nie ukrywam sie oj nie. Poprostu chce byc teraz swiki (taki kaprys kobiety)

----------


## DEZET

swiki   :wink:

----------


## BaśQ

> Powtórzę za poprzednikami- 142 za SSZ tego domu bez płyty fundamentowej to drogo. Drewno nie jest tanie. Koło mnie w zeszłym roku postawiono drewniany dom z bali (zdjęcie w DB). Dziś zauważyłem lekkie zszarzenie pięknego na początku drewna, a minęło 6(?) m-cy. Jedyna zaleta to szybkie postawienie, po prefabrykacji elementów domu. A potem, jeśli drzewo ma być na elewacji, to już współczuję prac, przy jego pielęgnacji. Mój dom łącznie 151m2 (z garażem i pom. gosp) kosztował do chwili obecnej ok 140tys. Zobacz- powierzchnia 2x większa. A droższych zawsze znajdziesz- nie jest to wyznacznikiem ceny. 
> Na płycie buduje m.in. Arturo72, R&K..  i  Arturo72 chyba też w rejonie szkód górniczych.
> .


Bardzo dziękuję za cenne uwagi  :smile: 
W tym domu chcemy jednak elewację z tynku, więc chyba nie zszarzeje. No może trochę, bo na śląsku mamy trochę pyłu zawieszonego  :tongue:  
A czy mógłby mi ktoś polecić solidną i niedrogą firmę, która mi postawi szypra?  :smile:  Bez noclegów dla 6 osób  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

dom drewniany - często od tego zaczyna sie marzenie o o domu, tez przez to przeszłam
pojeździlismy nawet po Polsce - ogladać, rozmawiać
jedyny porządny, który robił wrażenie to Honka - ale to dla milionerów
reszta nic specjalnego, za to droższe od murowanych
i do żadnej z firm nie miałam zaufania - dało sie wyczuć, że drewniane domy to nie w Polsce, niestety. Ani porzadnego drewna (nie ten klimat, za ciepło, drzewa powinny być z dalekiej północy), ani tradycji zachowanej, anie doswiadczenia.Ciepłe piekne drewniane domy owszem, ale w USA, Szwecji, Kanadzie, u nas nie potrafią. Dlatego zrezygnowalismy, chociaż wierzę, że domy drewniane sa trwałe (200 lat spokojnie) i piekne.

----------


## DEZET

> Bardzo dziękuję za cenne uwagi 
> W tym domu chcemy jednak elewację z tynku, więc chyba nie zszarzeje. No może trochę, bo na śląsku mamy trochę pyłu zawieszonego  
> A czy mógłby mi ktoś polecić solidną i niedrogą firmę, która mi postawi szypra?  Bez noclegów dla 6 osób


W takim razie bez sensu jest budowanie domu drewnianego w środku, a na zewnątrz zwykłe tynki ... dla "klimatu wnętrza".
Zawsze możesz sobie położyć boazerię i będzie drewniane wnętrze- swoją drogą , czy ktoś to jeszcze zakłada?
Nie mamy tradycji w budowaniu drewnianych domów, dlatego są droższe. Przy murowaniu budowlańcy popełnią mniej błędów i przeważnie możliwych do poprawy, drewniane to wymiana całych elementów i trudne do zrobienia. 
A samo mieszkanie w drewnianym, bo świetny mikroklimat, oddychanie, to bzdety. Od komfortu powietrza jest właściwa wentylacja, nie ściana.

----------


## BaśQ

> W takim razie bez sensu jest budowanie domu drewnianego w środku, a na zewnątrz zwykłe tynki ... dla "klimatu wnętrza".
> Zawsze możesz sobie położyć boazerię i będzie drewniane wnętrze- swoją drogą , czy ktoś to jeszcze zakłada?
> Nie mamy tradycji w budowaniu drewnianych domów, dlatego są droższe. Przy murowaniu budowlańcy popełnią mniej błędów i przeważnie możliwych do poprawy, drewniane to wymiana całych elementów i trudne do zrobienia. 
> A samo mieszkanie w drewnianym, bo świetny mikroklimat, oddychanie, to bzdety. Od komfortu powietrza jest właściwa wentylacja, nie ściana.


Tak i owszem, nie znam sie za bardzo na budowaniu, bo to mój pierwszy dom. Wy też nie byliście od razu obeznani w temacie. Szkoda, że trafiłam na samych przeciwników drewnianych domów  :sad:   ( a swoja drogą pewnie nikt z Was nie budował takiego, ale krytyka musi być). Nam zależy również na czasie,mamy taką, a nie inną sytuację :/ Wnętrza nie chcę drewnianego, bo drewno jest nudne, nic potem za bardzo nie mozna zmienić. Chce tylko konstrukcje szkieletową. No ale trafiłam pod zły adres, poszukam gdzie indziej.

----------


## swiki

> swiki ... bo
> "...{ G. G. Márquez }"


I jeszcze to (kto zgadnie czyje to piwo odemnie  :big tongue: 
" ...Nie można o mnie powiedzieć, żebym był człowiekiem eleganckim czyn abym szczególnie lubił takowych.  Nie wierzę w erotyzm jako teatr i jest mi nie swojo w towarzystwie tych, którzy czują się zmuszeni tańczyć przez życie, wymachując przed sobą różowym boa z piór oraz pogwizdując i mizdrząc się przez cały czas. *Nie mam wszakże wcale zamiaru ukrywać, kim jestem*..." :big tongue: 



> Tak i owszem, nie znam sie za bardzo na budowaniu, bo to mój pierwszy dom. Wy też nie byliście od razu obeznani w temacie. Szkoda, że trafiłam na samych przeciwników drewnianych domów  ( a swoja drogą pewnie nikt z Was nie budował takiego, ale krytyka musi być). Nam zależy również na czasie,mamy taką, a nie inną sytuację :/ Wnętrza nie chcę drewnianego, bo drewno jest nudne, nic potem za bardzo nie mozna zmienić. Chce tylko konstrukcje szkieletową. No ale trafiłam pod zły adres, poszukam gdzie indziej.


BasQ - nie miej za zle nikomu, ze probuja Ci dobrze doradzic nie zgadzajac sie z Twoim zdaniem - mialam informacje od osob ktore budowaly takie domy ale takze od kierownika budowy ktory nadzorowal kilka domkow drewanianych - tempo wcale nie szybsze (najpierw trzeba fundamenty lub plyte i ona musi stac odpowiedni czas) a napewno nie taniej niz dom murowany. 
No i : np drewno zostalo pozostawione na placu budowy podczas deszczu ... Co sie z tym stanie - dowiedza sie wlasciciele za kilka lat... moze kilkanascie  :wink:  
Ale napewno znajdziesz tez osoby ktore zbudowaly takie domki i sa zachwycone, poszukaj

----------


## LukasDG

Szczerze powiedziawszy to wszyscy zabierają głos na temat domów drewnianych ale myślę że 80% nie ma o tym bladego pojęcia :smile: . Dom drewniany na pewno można zbudować szybciej niż murowany, choćby dlatego że płyta fundamentowa powstaje do ok 7 dni, a dom postawiony (zmontowany) z prefabrykatów w stanie surowym zamkniętym na miejscu budowy kolejne 7 dni (sam dom powstaje w fabryce, a na miejscu budowy jest tylko montowany). Czy domy murowane od fundamentów po dach, ocieplone styropianem z tynkiem, z wstawionymi oknami mogą powstać w 14dni?? :smile:  Pomijając szybkość budowy jest wiele innych zalet ale i również wad tej konstrukcji co było już nie jednokrotnie poruszane na różnych forach i w artykułach. 

Do Arturo72:

Czy wszyscy mający odmienne zdanie do Ciebie muszą coś reklamować?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## LukasDG

Każdy kiedyś się tam rejestrował i każdy pisał swojego pierwszego posta, a z tego co widzę nikt tu nie przekonuje merytorycznie że domy szkieletowe są lepsze od murowanych ani nie próbuje promować żadnej konkretnej marki.

Arturo72 nie uradowałeś mnie niczym bo mnie firma powiedziała 5 dni na wylanie płyty fundamentowej i coś źle studiowałeś to forum o domach szkieletowych albo było to dawno temu bo dom powstaje w miejscu budowy 5 dni ( w moim przypadku), może  w fabryce dłużej ale na pewno nie 3 miesiące, poza tym dla inwestora ważne jest chyba to ile się dzieje na jego placu a nie w fabryce. Nawet firmy realizujące domy na miejscu budowy stawiają je w 6... ale tygodni. 

I dla Twojej informacji nie chce z nikogo zrobić idioty tylko rozmawiać z użyciem odpowiednich argumentów ( chyba że mierzysz innych swoją miarą?)

----------


## DEZET

> Każdy kiedyś się tam rejestrował i każdy pisał swojego pierwszego posta, a z tego co widzę nikt tu nie przekonuje merytorycznie że domy szkieletowe są lepsze od murowanych ani nie próbuje promować żadnej konkretnej marki.
> Arturo72 nie uradowałeś mnie niczym bo mnie firma powiedziała 5 dni na wylanie płyty fundamentowej i coś źle studiowałeś to forum o domach szkieletowych albo było to dawno temu bo dom powstaje w miejscu budowy 5 dni ( w moim przypadku), może  w fabryce dłużej ale na pewno nie 3 miesiące, poza tym dla inwestora ważne jest chyba to ile się dzieje na jego placu a nie w fabryce. Nawet firmy realizujące domy na miejscu budowy stawiają je w 6... ale tygodni. 
> I dla Twojej informacji nie chce z nikogo zrobić idioty tylko rozmawiać z użyciem odpowiednich argumentów ( chyba że mierzysz innych swoją miarą?)


Czy to ma znaczenie, że płyta powstanie w 5-7 dni, fabryka nie zrobi w ciągu tego czasu prefabrykatów na dom. Ja zamawiałem wiązary na swój dom w takiej firmie, budującej domy drewniane i robili to ok. 2m-ce. Myślisz, że maszyny czekają aż jakiś Kowalski wleci z projektem , stuk, puk i zrobione?
Powtórzę jeszcze raz- nie ma u nas tradycji domów drewnianych, a to co się obecnie dzieje w USA (tornada) i te ich domki fruwające jak kartoniki, wybacz nie chciałbym takiego domu. Inny klimat, inne technologie, inna mentalność. Drewniane nie jest tanie i tak trwałe jak mur, choć mieszkając w "krainie domów w kratę" muszę powiedzieć , że niektóre mają się całkiem dobrze. Ale "pruski mur" to jeszcze inna technologia...

----------


## owp

Bez wątpienia SSO można dużo szybciej wykonać w drewniaku. Instalacje pewnie trochę szybciej (bo w prefabrykatach gotowe otwory), ale wykończeniówka i fundamenty to już tak samo. Wydaje mi się, że jednak łatwiej znaleźć porządną firmę szkieletową niż murowaną, choćby poprzez stowarzyszenie drewniaków, jednak faktem jest, że łatwiej też o błędy. Ja też długo rozmyślałem nad szkieletowcem, jednak nie zdecydowałem się głównie z powodu wysokiej ceny (w porządnych firmach) oraz dlatego, że nie można za bardzo rozbić budowy na etapy (chodzi o finansowanie). Bałem się też trochę akustyczności takiego domu, ale może niesłusznie. Za to zaletą jest wysoka izolacja ścian.

----------


## LukasDG

Arturo72 cóż tak się czepiłeś tego że chce z kogoś zrobić idiotę?? Naprawdę nie rozumiem...

Widzę że jesteś już długo na tym forum, więc i Twoja wiedza choćby z tego forum jest nie mała ale czytanie ze zrozumieniem musisz niestety poćwiczyć, w pierwszym poście, który napisałem dotyczącym takich krótkich terminów budowy domów szkieletowych pisałem że to czas do postawienie STANU SUROWEGO ZAMKNIĘTEGO. Jak lubisz w takich warunkach mieszkać to możesz się wprowadzić :smile:  bo dom zazwyczaj jest już ocieplony wełną i styropianem, choć instalacji w nim brak.

Chciałbym dodać na potwierdzenie moich słów kilka linków ale wtedy naprawdę uznalibyście mnie za kogoś kto chce coś tu zareklamować, a naprawdę jestem daleki od tego. Więc każdy kogo interesuje ten temat niech poszuka sobie informacji w sieci o takich domach i wtedy na pewno zobaczy jakie terminy realizacji mają firmy zajmujące się domami szkieletowymi.

Do DEZET:
W 5-7 dni raczej na pewno fabryka mało co przygotuje, ale przecież budowy domu nie planuje się z dnia na dzień. Do pozwolenia na budowę trzeba mieć projekt i już wtedy chyba trzeba się rozglądać za wykonawcą, przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje, a po jego odnalezieniu dokonać odpowiednich formalności i podpisać umowę na wykonanie domu na konkretny termin.

----------


## LukasDG

No i w murowanym stoją ściany po 3 tygodniach, a w tym samym czasie w drewnianym stoją ściany, ocieplone wełną mineralną i styropianem, położony jest tynk, wstawione okna i drzwi, dach cały wykonany a nawet pokryty tym co zechcesz, oczywiście parapety zewnętrzne, orynnowanie i inne drobne wykończenia z zewnątrz, czasem stoi już komin i nawet są schody wewnątrz. To wszystko zależy od zasobności portfela inwestora :smile: . 

A jakoś tak zaczęliśmy o tym czasie budowy i tak próbuję Ci udowodnić że jednak drewniany jest szybszy. Oczywiście ma wiele innych zalet. Ale to co dla jednego zaletą dla innych może być wadą :smile: . Oczywiście wady też ma :smile:

----------


## maciek1000000

kiedys chcialem drewniaka budowac, nawet projekt wybralem ale......... wykonacy drewniakow (przynajmniej tych na ktorych trafilem) to banda SK.....ów

co jest w cenie? wszystko prosze pana,
a moze pan wyszczegolnic? a po co jak jest wszystko

no i sie okazuje potem ze za 1800 zl jest SSZ (niby zamkniety) to jakbym mial zakmnac dom wedlug ich wytycznych to balbym sie tam mieszkac

na konstrukcjach sie nie znam wiec sie nie wypowiadam ale drewniak jest niestety drozszy i to sporo od domu murowanego

----------


## LukasDG

To nie bełkot marketingowy tylko szczera prawda tylko nie chcesz tego przyznać. 

Arturo72 - brak słów :smile:  jestem z branży medycznej,a nie budowlanej :smile:   jednak to co napisałem w pierwszym poście do Ciebie to prawda.

----------


## DEZET

> No i w murowanym stoją ściany po 3 tygodniach, a w tym samym czasie w drewnianym stoją ściany, ocieplone wełną mineralną i styropianem, położony jest tynk, wstawione okna i drzwi, dach cały wykonany a nawet pokryty tym co zechcesz, oczywiście parapety zewnętrzne, orynnowanie i inne drobne wykończenia z zewnątrz, czasem stoi już komin i nawet są schody wewnątrz. To wszystko zależy od zasobności portfela inwestora. 
> 
> A jakoś tak zaczęliśmy o tym czasie budowy i tak próbuję Ci udowodnić że jednak drewniany jest szybszy. Oczywiście ma wiele innych zalet. Ale to co dla jednego zaletą dla innych może być wadą. Oczywiście wady też ma


To może inaczej- otrzymujesz prawomocne pozwolenie na budowę, wchodzi:
- Ekipa (M)-murowa i robi płytę fundamentową- 7dni. Tego samego dnia zlecasz zrobienie szkieletu w fabryce (D). 
- Ekipa M odczekała 7dni i muruje ściany. 
- Ekipa D czeka na prefabrykaty. 
- Mijają 3 tygodnie. Do tego momentu ekipa M ma ściany i żeby było jednakowo dach też z wiązarów. 
- Ekipa D oczekuje na materiał.
- Ekipa M zaczyna prace wewnątrz.
- Ekipa D dostaje materiał po 3 tygodniach (mało realne) i buduje- 7dni.
Dalsze etapy idą równo, ale ekipa D jest spóźniona o tydzień. To teoria, ale takie jest moje zdanie po obserwacji prac murowych i prac przy obróbce drewna 
w firmie, która robiła mi wiązary.

U mnie ściany od ławy do zalania wieńca stawiali dokładnie od 28 września do 24 października z dużymi przerwami na ulewy, bo nie dało się nawet 
wejść na budowę. Liczę, że były to 3 tygodnie (pow. łącznie 151m2). Gdyby był mniejszy dom trwałoby to dużo krócej.

----------


## swiki

> Szkoda tylko, że nie ma więcej zdjęć z zewnątrz. Ten dom od początku mi się nie podobał ale pewnie jak w każdym przypadku dobry archutekt mógłby kolorami czy innymi mało kosztownymi dodatkami go upiększyć. Ale co prawda to prawda, wydać 200 tys na mieszkanie a mieć za te same pieniądze dom to nieporównywalna rzecz.


Zdjecia z zewnatrz beda na wiosne  :wink:  Jak bedzie jakos wszystko wygladalo (jakos, bo pewne rzeczy pewnie przed zima nie uda sie zrobic (np nie przyspiesze roslinek by urosly  :big tongue: ) a teraz jedno wielkie bloto i czekamy na kilka dni slonca by zrobic porzadek wlasnie i jakos nie wiem - na kostke chyba jeszcze zbyt miekko bedzie wiec pewnie jakis zwir (ktorego nie chcialabym) 



> bardzo odważny dom jak na polskie tradycyjne budownictwo. Mieszkam w Holandii w podobnym domu, po dwóch latach nie umiem na niego patrzeć ale to chyba z tęsknoty za Pl ale wnętrze bardzo ładne


Ciesze sie ze wnetrze sie podoba - a z zewnatrz mialo byc zupelnie prosto, tak chcialam - a jak mi sie znudzi to sobie przebuduje  :wink:  I tak malo kosztowal, ze w sumie mozna poszalec jakby cos. 



> zobaczcie sobie domek wmnich, skończyła i wrzuciła w końcu parę zdjeć. pełen wypas za małe pieniądze (chyba mniej niz te 200 tys). skromny projekt z naciskiem na wykończenie wewnatrz. myslę, że to bardzo mądre podejście


No wlasnie juz wiem w czym poblem :
Domek SWIKI prosze patrzec - zmienilam nika  :wink:  



> co do wyglądu zewnętrznego - wystarczy przemyslany kolor elewacji, jakaś sprytna pergola z tarasem i przede wszystkim trochę starannie dobranych roślin - i będzie pieknie.


No wlasnie mysle ostatnio intensywnie jak zrobic ta elewacje. 



> Ja zwracam. Nie mógłbym mieszkać w koszmarku


Ja do tej pory mieszkalam w koszmarze i 57 metrach w nim znajdujacych sie, wszystko inne nie jest koszmarem  :wink:  



> Żeby było jasne miałem na myśli to, że starałbym się jednak jakąś część pieniędzy przeznaczyć na "upiększenie" domu, czy to kolorami czy fakturą elewacji albo jakimiś innymi niedrogimi bajerami. Osobiście przepłaciłem ok 15 może 20 tys za dach i kolejne 10 tys za okna w stosunku do tego co mógłbym zrobić minimailistycznym kosztem. Jednak było to przemyślane i skalkulowane. Wolę nie mieć kostki brukowej a mieć 3,4 m szerokie okno tarasowe z widokiem na ogród.


OKno moje na ogrod ma 2,7

----------


## owp

> Mylisz się i to bardzo,płyta fundamentowa 6 dni,tydzień przerwy,podobnie jak drewniak,murowanie ok.1 tydzień.Dalej reszta jak w drewniaku.
> Czyli masz 3 tygodnie od wykopów i ściany stoją


Nie chcę się kłócić, ale ostatnio byłem na targach w Sosnowcu i jedna z firm zbudowała w 3 dni domek (bez fundamentów oczywiście  :smile:  ), bez instalacji, ale z oknami, drzwiami, schodami i nie wiem sam czym jeszcze... Kanadyjczyk - nie z prefabrykatów, aha - domek malutki, 70m2 z poddaszem.

----------


## miloszenko

> Nie chcę się kłócić, ale ostatnio byłem na targach w Sosnowcu i jedna z firm zbudowała w 3 dni domek (bez fundamentów oczywiście  ), bez instalacji, ale z oknami, drzwiami, schodami i nie wiem sam czym jeszcze... Kanadyjczyk - nie z prefabrykatów, aha - domek malutki, 70m2 z poddaszem.


Nie ma co sie spierac, jakby prefabrykat byl w cenie murowanego to bym ten czas prefabrykacji uznal za korzysc. Dzis sciany malego domku mozna w 2,3 dni postawic ekipa, pyte fund. tu i tu to ten sam czas. Nie ma co sie spinac, jak kogos stac to moze brac, sam widzialem prefabrykaty wydokanane doskonale dokladnie, ale stan dew. wychodzil drozej niz murowany pod klucz  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

Czas to tylko jeden z elementów.
Ważniejszym jest konstrukcja przegród. Wielokrotnie na szkielet.pl pokazywano przykłady konstrukcji ścian zawnętrznych w których występowało duże prawdopodobieńswto wystąpienia punktu rosy wewnątrz przegrody (np na wewnętrznej powierzchni zewnętrznej płyty OSB. 
Ma to wpływ na trwałość konstrukcji, a przy okazji cale to marketingowe gadanie o zdrowiu, klimacie, atmosferze domu z drewna szlag trafia...

----------


## DEZET

> Czas to tylko jeden z elementów.
> Ważniejszym jest konstrukcja przegród. Wielokrotnie na szkielet.pl pokazywano przykłady konstrukcji ścian zawnętrznych w których występowało duże prawdopodobieńswto wystąpienia punktu rosy wewnątrz przegrody (np na wewnętrznej powierzchni zewnętrznej płyty OSB. 
> Ma to wpływ na trwałość konstrukcji, a przy okazji cale to marketingowe gadanie o zdrowiu, klimacie, atmosferze domu z drewna szlag trafia...


Mnie też trafia coś, jak słyszę mitomaniackie peany o  "klimatycznym" drewnianym  wnętrzu- jakie drewniane? Bo w ścianie pod płytami GK, kilka "desek", płyty osb i duużo wełny?

----------


## adamzzz

i to całe gadanie że  ściany oddychają. Ciekawe jak skoro od wewnątrz daje sie szczelną paroizolację. jak dla mnie bełkot marketingowy.
Ciężko jest w Polsce ludzi przekonać do budowania w technologi szkieletowej. Sam pracuje w szwecji i tam tak się budujea jednak Polsce bede budował tradycyjnie.
Ja bym sobie może wybudował taki domek jakby w Polsce było drewno konstrukcyjne dobrej jakości  łatwo dostępne i w dobrej cenie. W skandynawii takie drewno kupi się w każdym składzie budowlanym ( tak samo jak u nas pustaki).  Mi się budowanie w Szwecji podoba. Wszytskie domy podobne, dachy w  wiekszości dwuspadowe, praktycznie na kazdym taka sama dachówka betonowa z Brassa, proste budowanie jak budowa cepa. Nie ma w Szwecji takiej różnorodności towarów
i np jeszcze się nie spotkałem z dachówkami szczytowymi (krańcowymi). Tam się ludzie nie czepiają takich szczegółów jak u nas

----------


## owp

> Dzis sciany malego domku mozna w 2,3 dni postawic ekipa, pyte fund. tu i tu to ten sam czas. Nie ma co sie spinac, jak kogos stac to moze brac, sam widzialem prefabrykaty wydokanane doskonale dokladnie, ale stan dew. wychodzil drozej niz murowany pod klucz 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


No nie wiem, czy w 3 dni postawisz dom ze stropami i dachem, ale mniejsza o to. Co do poprawnego wykonania, to ktoś już zauważył, że poddasza to nic innego tylko szkielet, więc najczęściej pół domku jest szkieletowe :Smile:   Mam wrażenie, że te poddasza są gorzej wykonane...
Aha z tym "oddychaniem ścian" to chyba chodzi o to, że z zewnątrz jest folia paraprzepuszczalna, umożliwiająca wydostanie się wilgoci na zewnątrz.

----------


## surgi22

Od usuwania wilgoci jest wentylacja a nie ściana ( no chyba że w szałasie ).

----------


## owp

Nie bądź śmieszny.

----------


## surgi22

Masz inne zdanie ? Chętnie poznam i się posmiejemy razem.

----------


## DEZET

> No nie wiem, czy w 3 dni postawisz dom ze stropami i dachem, ale mniejsza o to. Co do poprawnego wykonania, to ktoś już zauważył, że poddasza to nic innego tylko szkielet, więc najczęściej pół domku jest szkieletowe  Mam wrażenie, że te poddasza są gorzej wykonane...
> Aha z tym "oddychaniem ścian" to chyba chodzi o to, że z zewnątrz jest folia paraprzepuszczalna, umożliwiająca wydostanie się wilgoci na zewnątrz.


Czytaj ze zrozumieniem - *miloszenko* napisał "ściany małego domku", a nie dom ze stropem i dachem.
A to oddychanie ścian, to o zawroty głowy przyprawia. Jak Ci wejdzie wilgoć w ściany w szkielecie, to już d...pa blada, izolacja nie działa i żadna paroizolacja nie pomoże, chyba że będziesz kotłował po 50stopni w środku- może wyjdzie. Ludziska tu piszą o "oddychaniu" ścian i szkieletowych i murowanych- bzdura dla mnie.
W szkielecie paroszczelna folia...przykład: pooddychasz założywszy na głowę reklamówkę? 
Wilgoć ma usunąć z powietrza sprawna wentylacja i nie widzę tu nic śmiesznego.
Zbudowałeś, czy budujesz dom? Jeśli tak, to masz w nim wentylację, czy nie masz- bo Ci ściany oddychają?

----------


## owp

surgi22 - sorry, nie chciałem Cię obrazić, jednak te zdanie, choć zupełnie prawdziwe, nie obejmuje całości problemu. Bo po pierwsze - w ilu domach jest sprawna wentylacja, po drugie - wilgoć może wejść nie tylko od wewnątrz, po trzecie - nawet ze sprawną wentylacją trochę tej wilgoci też wejdzie.
Dezet - czy zawsze na forum musi być dyskusja prowadzona jak wojna - każdy kto coś innego napisze to wróg? Nie wiem o co chodzi z tą reklamówką? Od wewnątrz daje się paroizolację (czy opóźniacz pary), żeby mało jej wchodziło do ściany, od zewnątrz wiatroizolację - żeby to co weszło mogło wyjść i cała filozofia. Tak samo masz na poddaszu użytkowym. Nie wiem po co masz kotłować do 50st.
Jeśli chodzi o mnie to buduję dom z WM, myślałem nad szkieletowcem dużo, ale się nie zdecydowałem, co nie znaczy, że sama idea mi się nie podoba.

PS nie bez powodu dałem 'oddychanie' w cudzysłowie w poprzednim poście...
Aha - sam czytaj ze zrozumieniem, miloszenko napisał, że tyle samo trwa budowa, a wyraźnie w przykładzie nie było o samych ścianach.

----------


## miloszenko

Woda jest wszedzie w mniejszym czy wiekszym stopniu. Utrzymywanie wilgotnosci ponizej odpowiedniego poziomu zabezpiecza przez wykraplaniem sie jej tu i tam. Nie musi byc w domu sucho jak pieprz zeby bylo sucho w scianie. Sa tu odpowiednie watki zeby sobie poczytac i zrozumiec.

Polecam zamiast szerzyc herezje. (zwlaszcza watki o wentylacji)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## owp

Miloszenko - czy Twój post był odpowiedzią na mój? Bo nie ja pisałem o punkcie rosy i nie ja o wilgotności wewnątrz. Jakie herezje niby głoszę? Żeby pomyśleć, zamiast pisać slogany?

----------


## miloszenko

Pisalem ogolnie. Temat juz dawno rozebrany na czesci pierwsze. Moim zdaniem szukanie minusow domow szkieletowych przez takie argumenty jest niepowazne. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> ...
> PS nie bez powodu dałem 'oddychanie' w cudzysłowie w poprzednim poście...
> Aha - sam czytaj ze zrozumieniem, miloszenko napisał, że tyle samo trwa budowa, a wyraźnie w przykładzie nie było o samych ścianach.


To przeczytaj teraz swój post  nr 3786, gdzie cytujesz miloszenkę - jak byk jest:  "Dzis sciany malego domku mozna w 2,3 dni postawic ekipa..."

Z reklamówką na głowie to przenośnia do paroizolacji, ale nie zrozumiałeś. Do "oddychania" napisałem już bardziej ogólnie, nie kierując szczególnie uwag do Ciebie, choć Twój post 3788 mnie ...zniesmaczył.
I nie prowadzę żadnej wojny, sorki, jeśli tak pomyślałeś.

----------


## owp

> Pisalem ogolnie. Temat juz dawno rozebrany na czesci pierwsze. Moim zdaniem szukanie minusow domow szkieletowych przez takie argumenty jest niepowazne.


No to się przecież zgadzamy  :Smile: 
DEZET - co do postu miloszenki, w domyśle był przecież odpowiedzią na mój post nr 3781. Już mi się nie chce tłumaczyć, skoro nie masz siły czytać kilka postów do tyłu, tak właśnie wygląda rozmowa z Tobą. Może włożę sobie reklamówkę na głowę i na pewno lepiej Cię zrozumiem  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

Zrób kilka dziurek w reklamówce przed włożeniem ( a tak serio to lepiej daj Sobie luz ). W szkieletowcach przeszkadza mi brak akumulacyjności ( w przypadku awarii ogrzewania szybko zrobi się nieprzyjemnie,  latem zaś może być mocno ciepło jak prądu nie stanie ).

----------


## Adam1972

Dlaczego na temat szkieletu najwięcej dyskutują ci co ze szkieletem mają najmniej do czynienia? Jeśli wszystko jest dobrze wykonane to nie ma z nim najmniejszych problemów.Jedynym niedociągnienciem jest brak akumulacyjności. Wystawienie domku parterowego o pow 80 m2 w stanie surowym zamkniętym jest możliwe w tak krótkim terminie, jeśli wszystko jest przygotowane, mamy zwartą i profesjonalną ekipę i sprzęt. Dla niektórych z nas przyzwyczajonych do budowania domu systemem gospodarskim w 8 lat jest to niemożliwe. Szkielet ma swoich zwolenników jak i dom murowany i tylko na tym forum istnieje bitwa pomiędzy dobrymi i złymi metodami budowania( czytaj murem i szkieletem)

----------


## maciek1000000

nie chodzi o to co jest lepsze bo to nie te argumenty, tutaj jest temat ceny , cena drewniaka jest wyzsza od ceny murowanego , tutaj raczej nie ma dwoch roznych zdan

----------


## Kalisa

Adam1972 zdarza się że budowa systemem gospodarczym ( nie gospodarskim :tongue:  ) trwa  długo , ale trochę przesadziłes z tymi 8 latami. Oczywiście nie twierdze że to niemożliwe , ale na ogół budowa trwa rok, dwa, trzy lata. Są też tacy, którym udało się wybudować dom w kilka miesięcy ( np. Zielony ogród, Swiki).

----------


## jasiek71

> Adam1972 zdarza się że budowa systemem gospodarczym ( nie gospodarskim ) trwa  długo , ale trochę przesadziłes z tymi 8 latami. Oczywiście nie twierdze że to niemożliwe , ale na ogół budowa trwa rok, dwa, trzy lata. Są też tacy, którym udało się wybudować dom w kilka miesięcy ( np. Zielony ogród, Swiki).


 systemem gospodarczym całego domu z wykończeniem nie zrobisz w kilka miesięcy ...
dwa lata jest jak najbardziej realne ...

no chyba że masz bardzo liczną i kumatą rodzinę  :wink:

----------


## Kalisa

> systemem gospodarczym całego domu z wykończeniem nie zrobisz w kilka miesięcy ...
> dwa lata jest jak najbardziej realne ...
> 
> no chyba że masz bardzo liczną i kumatą rodzinę


A wspomniane wyżej dzienniki czytałeś?

----------


## jasiek71

> A wspomniane wyżej dzienniki czytałeś?


swiki to nawet palcem w bucie nie kiwnęła ...( przynajmniej tak twierdzi )
dla mnie określenie "sposobem gospodarczym" jest jak się wszystko lub większość prac robi "tymi ręcami", często bez większej gotówki na starcie ...

----------


## Zielony ogród

systemem gospodarczym to nie oznacza "własnymi rękami"
wykonywanie niektórych prac bez uprawnień jest nawet niebezpieczne
zaczynanie budowy bez pieniędzy tez jest niebezpieczne
to nie jest system gospodarczy, tylko DIY

system gospodarczy to znaczy bez kompleksowej obsługi przez jedna firmę

----------


## Kwitko

Oczywiście, system gospodarczy czyli taki w którym sami szukamy EKIP do poszczególnych etapów, sami koordynujemy ich prace, szukamy materiałów. 
System "tymi ręcami" to coś zupełnie innego jak sama nazwa wskazuje.

----------


## jasiek71

> systemem gospodarczym to nie oznacza "własnymi rękami"


a co ...??

----------


## Kalisa

Potwierdzam to co Kwiki i Zielony Ogród napisały. 
Spójrz na Netbeta- wszystko własnymi rękami i też dał radę postawić dom w czasie krótszym niż 8 lat.

----------


## jasiek71

> Oczywiście, system gospodarczy czyli taki w którym sami szukamy EKIP do poszczególnych etapów, sami koordynujemy ich prace, szukamy materiałów. 
> System "tymi ręcami" to coś zupełnie innego jak sama nazwa wskazuje.


w takim razie koleś któremu ostatnio modernizowałem dom może powiedzieć że ma systemem gospodarczym...
umówił mnie, zamówił materiały i uzgodnił czego chce ... :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

nie mylić systemu gospodarczego z "do it yourself"krawcowa może samam sobie sukienke uszyć, ale pierwsza lepsza osoba nie, bo i po co - straci kupę czasu, a może i materiał zepsuje. Lepiej w swoim zawodzie na sukienke zapracowac.

----------


## jasiek71

> system gospodarczy to znaczy bez kompleksowej obsługi przez jedna firmę


znaczy 99,9% inwestorów ... :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

no duża większość - nawet jakas dyskusja na ten temat jest założona przez muratora  - zapomniałam tytuł

----------


## Zielony ogród

już mam: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-ka%C5%BCdego

----------


## jasiek71

> już mam: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a-ka%C5%BCdego


a co ta dyskusja dobrego wnosi ...?

----------


## Zielony ogród

dyskusja jak dyskusja. chodziło mi tylko o to, co się uważa za system gospodarczy.

----------


## DEZET

Każdy swoje chwali. Gdyby było u nas tyle ekip budowy szkieletów, co do murów, może proporcje cenowe by się zmieniły, na razie specjalizuje się niewiele firm kompleksowo, a nie powierzyłbym pierwszej lepszej ekipie takiej budowy, tylko dlatego , że ma ...strug do drewna i pracował w stolarni. A pracował.. znaczy wywalał trociny spod piły  :wink:

----------


## marcinsgdz

Temat się rozrósł i jako wchodzący w niego - pogubiłem się.
Myślę o budowe domu MG Promyk lub Z7, Z8. Czy mogę zmieścić się w 220-250 tys?
Czy dać sobie na luz.
Na działkę kaskę mamy. Środki własne na budowę to z 80 tys. a reszta kredyt - ze zdolnością kredytową problemów nie mamy.
Teraz jest dołek w nieruchomościach - więc myślę, że to dobry moment na budowę. Działki chyba też nie mają "szalonych" cen.

----------


## msdracula

Na forum jest kilka dzienników promyka, poszukaj  :smile:  z tego co pamiętam to te osoby zmieściły się w tych kosztach

Co do systemu gospodarczego to już zostało wyjaśnione  :smile:  czyli nie ma developera, a my sami jesteśmy głównym inwestorem i czuwamy nad całością. Zresztą nie ma co dyskutować wystarczy wygooglować definicję gospodarczego
U nas jest system "tymi ręcami" przepleciony gospodarczym  :wink:  bo za dach się tykać nie będziemy  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

to teraz już wiadomo skąd taka debata nad domkiem za 200...


dla większości  zamówić materiały i dogadać się z wykonawcami to istny Hardcore...
o "tymi ręcami"... to nawet nie wspomnę

----------


## marcinsgdz

Koledzy - przeszukałem ale nie mogę nic znaleźć konkretnego o kosztach budowy promyka w dziennikach  :sad:

----------


## DEZET

> to teraz już wiadomo skąd taka debata nad domkiem za 200...
> 
> dla większości  zamówić materiały i dogadać się z wykonawcami to istny Hardcore...
> o "tymi ręcami"... to nawet nie wspomnę


Uśmiałem się z tego hardcor-u. Ale hardcore "tymi ręcami" to dopiero polewka  :big lol:

----------


## DEZET

Co do Promyka uważam, że da się radę z tą 220-250 tys. ale bez szaleństw na etapie budowy.

----------


## marcinsgdz

Tzn -  bez szalenstwa na etapie budowy?
Niestety jedyne co mogę sam zrobic to instalacja elektryczna i panele podlogowe polozyc  :sad: 
A czy wogole Promyk wyjdzie taniej niz dom z uzytkowym poddaszem?
Przperaszam za idiotyczne pytania - ale nie chce się porywać jak nie dma rady finansowo.

A twój domek ile Cie uczyni bez działki?

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja sie nie wypowiadam, bo nie mam poddasza, ale w ubiegłym tygodniu osoba z rodziny posiadajaca firmą budowlana i dom z poddaszem użytkowym powiedziała, że juz nigdy więcej - kolejny dom będzie albo parterowy, albo z pełnym piętrym. Uzasadnienie: pracochłonnosc ogromna, koszty wieksze niz zwykłych ścian, niepewnosc (wejscie np. kuny czy jakiś przeciek niewiadomo skąd = rozbieranie całego dachu), "nieobstawność" pokoi itd itp.
czy ludzie lubia poddasza czy nie lubią - niewazne, na pewno nie jest to tanie.
mysle, że Promyk wyjdzie tanio, bez zadnych poddaszy

----------


## marcinsgdz

Zielony ogród - widzisz to już jakas rada  :smile: 
A nie wiesz czy jak są wydane warunki zabudowy na dom z poddaszem uzytkowym to bedzie problem zmienic na parterowy?

----------


## msdracula

Jak już dokopałeś się do dzienników to zawsze możesz zapytać o koszty budowy, czy poszczególnych etapów na priv  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Zielony ale to już kwestia gustu i potrzeb  :smile:  czy parterowy czy z poddaszem.
Marcin z tym nie powinno być problemu. 
co do kuny  :wink:  dom parterowy ma też przestrzeń pod dachem gdzie kuna może wejść, albo strych  :wink:

----------


## Kalisa

> Koledzy - przeszukałem ale nie mogę nic znaleźć konkretnego o kosztach budowy promyka w dziennikach


Nie każdy podaje koszty, zapytaj po prostu tych, którzy ten dom budują / wybudowali.

Edit- nie zauważyłam, że juz ci ktos to doradził  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zielony ale to już kwestia gustu i potrzeb  czy parterowy czy z poddaszem.
> Marcin z tym nie powinno być problemu. 
> co do kuny  dom parterowy ma też przestrzeń pod dachem gdzie kuna może wejść, albo strych


tak, ale w otwartej i łatwo dostepnej przestrzeni strychu nieuzytkowego nie ma problemu z ewentualnym wypędzeniem szkodnika i naprawa strat, łatwo tez zlokalizować miejsce ewentualnych przecieków; w przestrzeni zamknietej z dwóch stron - regipsami i pokryciem dachu - cos trzeba "rozpruć, aby sie dostac. a szczelnie tego nie zrobisz, bo wełna potrzebuje wentylacji.

oczywiście, że to kwestia gustu i potrzeb - o tym nie dyskutuję. Poruszam tylko i wyłącznie sprawe kosztów.

----------


## msdracula

Nie wiem jak w innych ale w moim jest wyłaz na "strych" więc nie trzeba będzie pruć rygipsów, żeby się dostać pod dach  :smile:  
koszt faktycznie będzie większy  :smile:  a ile większy to już zależy od wielu rzeczy  :smile:

----------


## marcinsgdz

Dziękuje wszystkim za rady i podpowiedzi  :smile: Domy parterowe też są tansze w utrzymaniu - np. koszty ogrzania  :smile: 
Ja marzyłem zawsze o parterówce- podoba mi się taka "prostota".
Czyli 230 tys powinno starczyc?

----------


## msdracula

Na promyka myślę, że tak  :smile:  na rozłożystą parterówkę z dachem kopertowym o pow. 200m kw. -nie  :smile:  parterówka parterówce nie równa  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie wiem jak w innych ale w moim jest wyłaz na "strych" więc nie trzeba będzie pruć rygipsów, żeby się dostać pod dach  
> koszt faktycznie będzie większy  a ile większy to już zależy od wielu rzeczy


chodzi mi o miejsca, w których dach jest jednocześnie ścianą pokoju. były tu takie watki, dlatego mi to przyszło do głowy

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Na promyka myślę, że tak  na rozłożystą parterówkę z dachem kopertowym o pow. 200m kw. -nie  parterówka parterówce nie równa


tez tak uważam
na promyka sie nie zrujnujesz, a wynagrodzisz sobie prostotę zewnetrzna tym, że na ładne urzadzenie w środku ci pewnie wystarczy.

----------


## owp

> Domy parterowe też są tansze w utrzymaniu - np. koszty ogrzania


 To akurat nie, ale jeśli możesz budować parterówkę (ze względu na wielkość działki itp.) i chcesz, to chyba nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać. Koszt jeśli nie wyjdzie taniej niż z poddaszem, to raczej nie drożej.

----------


## dusiaka

Miło się czyta, jak tak piszecie, że parterówka, prosta, nie powinna wyjść drożej, a może i wyjdzie taniej, niż z poddaszem.
Tylko w praktyce jest tak, że od tygodni szukam ekipy do budowy domu i ciężko jest znaleźć taką, która zawoła mniej niż 50 tys za fundament (liczę tu materiał i robociznę, bez żadnych dodatkowych kosztów, o których niektóre firmy "zapominają" typu kilka ton piasku na podsypkę, czy wynajęcie Toy-toya - jakby nie można było z desek zbić małe wc). Duża powierzchnia zabudowy, wykopy, itp.
A sądziłam, że domek mam prosty, i że prościej się nie da- następca Promyka, nowość pracowni MG Projekt - ma 4 małe sypialenki.
Gdyby zrobić dachówkę, jak jest w projekcie- możnaby się załamać- dach z robocizną ok. 40 tys - niby prosty, dwuspadowy, ale powierzchnia- 260m.
I w sumie SSO z dachem szacują mi w granicach 145-160 tys.pln. :Confused:

----------


## DEZET

> Tzn -  bez szalenstwa na etapie budowy?
> Niestety jedyne co mogę sam zrobic to instalacja elektryczna i panele podlogowe polozyc 
> A czy wogole Promyk wyjdzie taniej niz dom z uzytkowym poddaszem?
> Przperaszam za idiotyczne pytania - ale nie chce się porywać jak nie dma rady finansowo.
> 
> A twój domek ile Cie uczyni bez działki?


Liczę, że zakończę swoją budowę domu za ok 230tys, czyli jeszcze jakieś 80 do wydania, ale robię wszystko sam (ew. drobna pomoc przy tym czego nie można samemu ruszyć, np. 6-metrowa blachodachówka  :wink:  ) Z grubszych rzeczy tylko tynki i posadzka będą robione przez fachowe ekipy, bo szkoda czasu na eksperymenty i babranie się, jak można całość zrobić w kilka dni na gotowo.

Bez szaleństw, czyli np. płytki z niższej półki, tańsze, ale dobrej jakości inne elementy wyposażenia; panele, zamiast desek; proste kontakty, gniazda, baterie.
Drzwi wewnętrzne nie po 1000zł, lecz jakieś marketowe max do 500.
Wybrałem blachodachówkę, bo pozwala położyć samemu i dostałem za nią dobrą cenę; za dachówkę bym się nie zabrał.
Nie warto na pewno oszczędzać na izolacji zewnętrznej- teraz myślę o 15cm, ale biorę pod uwagę też 20cm. Okna mam 3-szybowe -ciut wyższa półka. 
Dachowe plastikowe po 750zł/szt.
Strop mam drewniany, więc sufity z GK i wełna od góry. Poddasze do zrobienia ewentualnie dopiero po skończeniu parteru i wprowadzeniu się, nie jest aktualnie niezbędne.
Ma być wygodnie, a nie tak, żeby jak ktoś wchodził szczena mu opadała, to nie pałac na pokaz.

----------


## DEZET

> To akurat nie, ale jeśli możesz budować parterówkę (ze względu na wielkość działki itp.) i chcesz, to chyba nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać. Koszt jeśli nie wyjdzie taniej niż z poddaszem, to raczej nie drożej.


A jakieś uzasadnienie, że parterówka jest droższa w ogrzewaniu niż inny dom? Stereotypowe gadanie. Przecież to nie zależy tylko od tego, że dach jest na wys. 4m, czy 7 i powierzchnia grzania np. 1x100m2, czy 2x50m2. Ocieplenia, izolacje, okna, wykorzystanie słońca jako źródła dogrzewania, ustawienie względem stron świata, rodzaj wentylacji- rekuperator czy grawitacja, upodobania mieszkańców i pewnie jeszcze kilka innych rzeczy.

Rozśmieszyła mnie ta kuna włażąca na poddasze- a którędy ona ma wejść? szparą pod blachodachówką, kominem?
Ograniczeniem dla budowy parterówki może być MPZP i ograniczenie powierzchni zabudowy lub bardzo wąska działka.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> A jakieś uzasadnienie, że parterówka jest droższa w ogrzewaniu niż inny dom? Stereotypowe gadanie. Przecież to nie zależy tylko od tego, że dach jest na wys. 4m, czy 7 i powierzchnia grzania np. 1x100m2, czy 2x50m2. Ocieplenia, izolacje, okna, wykorzystanie słońca jako źródła dogrzewania, ustawienie względem stron świata, rodzaj wentylacji- rekuperator czy grawitacja, upodobania mieszkańców i pewnie jeszcze kilka innych rzeczy.
> 
> Rozśmieszyła mnie ta kuna włażąca na poddasze- a którędy ona ma wejść? szparą pod blachodachówką, kominem?
> Ograniczeniem dla budowy parterówki może być MPZP i ograniczenie powierzchni zabudowy lub bardzo wąska działka.


http://forum.muratordom.pl/search.php?searchid=4178939

----------


## jasiek71

> I czemu nie potraafisz zrozumiec, ze niektorzy nie chca tymi rekoma budowac - po co


ja to rozumiem :wink: 
tylko jakoś nie bardzo widzę połączenie 200tys. gotowy, bezpieczny, trwały, wygodny, komfortowy, ekonomiczny w eksploatacji budynek i ręce w kieszeniach ...

----------


## Zielony ogród

> ja to rozumiem
> tylko jakoś nie bardzo widzę połączenie 200tys. gotowy, bezpieczny, trwały, wygodny, komfortowy, ekonomiczny w eksploatacji budynek i ręce w kieszeniach ...


dobra logistyka, czas na negocjacje, pilnowanie fachowców, czas na wyszukanie najlepszych rozwiązań, staranne oblicznie ilości materiału, dostarczanie wszystkiego na czas i dbanie, aby nie było ani chwili przestoju - może dać duzo wieksze oszczędności niż dłubanie samemu w rzeczach, na których sie nie zna

ręce w kieszeniach -  :ohmy:   w czasie budowy nie miałam czasu na nic - non stop samochód, telefon, internet i latanie po budowie, do nocy. a budowały ekipy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> *owp* ma rację ale o ile drożej to zalezy od izolacji stropu 
> W domu z poddaszem użytkowym straty ciepła przez strop grzeją właśnie poddasze a w parterówce ciepło ucieka w powietrze


 p

a co grzeją straty ciepła z poddasza?
strop w parterówce ociepla się duzo staranniej - całymi płatami wełny. w poddaszu uzytkowym tniesz wełnę na kawałki i wciskasz je między krokwie

----------


## jasiek71

> na których sie nie zna.


jeżeli się na niczym nie znasz to skąd wiesz że ... ?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> jeżeli się na niczym nie znasz to skąd wiesz że ... ?


że co?
mówie o umiejetnościach praktycznych - nie mam ich, poza tym zdrowie nie pozwala. z organizacja i logistyką idzie mi nie najgorzej

----------


## DEZET

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/search.php?searchid=4178939


 *Wiadomość*

                           Niestety - brak wyników.

 :sad:

----------


## DEZET

> *owp* ma rację ale o ile drożej to zalezy od izolacji stropu 
> W domu z poddaszem użytkowym straty ciepła przez strop grzeją właśnie poddasze a w parterówce ciepło ucieka w powietrze


Przecież napisałem od czego może to zależeć, a twierdzenie, że ZAWSZE tak jest nie jest prawdziwe.

----------


## msdracula

Dusiaka taka duża powierzchnia dachu? to jestem w szoku, u mnie jest 230...A ceny spore jak na taki prosty dach, może szukajcie jeszcze?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> *Wiadomość*
> 
>                            Niestety - brak wyników.


to spróbuje inaczeJ:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...33-kuna-domowa

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ht=kuna+domowa

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ht=kuna+domowa

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ht=kuna+domowa

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ht=kuna+domowa

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ht=kuna+domowa

i  następne, ale juz nie będę wklejać, wystarczy wpisac w wyszukiwarke FM "kuna domowa"

----------


## msdracula

No tak, tylko nigdzie nie ma ,że problem dotyczy tylko i wyłącznie właścicieli domów z poddaszem  :smile: 
Bo a'la stryszki mają jedni i drudzy  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

no na pewno właściele i parterówek, i domów z poddaszem maja podobne problemy. różnica tylko w tym, że w parterówce jest łatwiejszy dostep do całej wieźby dachowej, co ma znaczenie, jeżeli pojawi sie jakiś problem - czy to z wentylacją, czy ze zwierzęciem jakimś złosliwym
z pewnościa nie jest to jakis powazny argument, ale czasami mozna go wziać pod rozwagę-jako jeden z wielu :Confused:

----------


## owp

> No i kolejny stereotyp ze parterowki to na duze dzialki - moja dzialka jest waska (bardzo waska) i nieduza - po co mi km trwanika ktorego i tak nie bedzie mial kto kosic.


No chyba jest logiczne, że większy dom (w zabudowie) jest na większą działkę, nie ?




> Przecież napisałem od czego może to zależeć, a twierdzenie, że ZAWSZE tak [ogrzewanie w parterówce jest droższe] jest nie jest prawdziwe.


Przecież żeby takie porównania miały sens musimy założyć podobną filozofię budowania w obu przypadkach.

Zielony Ogród - czemu łatwiejszy dostęp, na poddaszu też często ludzie mają wejście na stryszek.

----------


## msdracula

Też tego nie rozumiem, rodzice mają poddasze  i dostęp jest do całej więźby przez strych

----------


## Zielony ogród

no to ja tez juz nie rozumiem
rozmawiamy o domu z poddaszem uzytkowym, czy o domu z pełnym piętrem?
poddasze uzytkowe to są ocieplone skosy bezpośrednio pod dachem, stryszek to ewentualnie sam "trójkącik" w najwyższej części dachu. upycha sie wełnę między krokwie, na to regipsy i aby dotrzeć do więźby trzeba albo zerwać regipsy, albo wejsć na dach i zdjać dachówkę. często montuje sie w takich pomieszczeniach okna dachowe.  jeżeli macie dostęp do całej więźby, to nie jest to poddasze użytkowe, tylko strych. chyba ze jest jeszcze cos innego -  :Confused: 

Draculo - zajrzałam w Twój projekt i u ciebie na przykład będzie sporo miejsc, w których zakryjesz więźbę.

----------


## owp

ZO - racja, zasugerowałem się tymi zwierzątkami mieszkającymi na stryszku  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja nie mam poddasza uzytkowanego, dojście na strych jest tylko przez chowane w podbitce schody, a mimo to jakos tam dostały sie myszy i tuptały mi przy anemostatach. wysypanie trutki załatwiło sprawę, ale zdązyły nasikac na folię paroizolacyjną. na szczeście to było tylko kilka dni i wełny nie zdazyły zniszczyć. nie wiem jak one wchodzą - po ścianie i przez wróblówkę sie przeciskają?
no ale to chyba offtop, więc kończę sprawę futerkowców strychowych
a zaczęło sie od tematu starego jak FM - parterówka czy piętrówka, tyle że w kontekście ewentualnych kosztownych napraw dachu.

----------


## owp

> Jezeli jest drozsza, to za dom pietrowy nie placilabym chyba nic - btw przy domu pietrowym dochodzi klatka do ogrzania, o ktorej nikt nie mowi. 
> No niekoniecznie - juz pisalam, ze ja mam mala i wsaka dzialke a pomimo to parterowke - pow zabudowy chyba 120 m.


Ja rozumiem, że każdy swoje chwali, ale bez przesady. Pomyśl sobie, że jakbyś miała poddasze, to mogłabyś kupić jeszcze mniejszą działkę  :wink: 
Ogrzanie klatki to pikuś, liczą się straty.

----------


## maciek1000000

ja znow slyszalem ze parterowka jest drozsza niz domek pietrowy

wiekszy fundament, wiekszy dach przy tej samej powierzchni - no ale to bylo zdanie budowlancow, tak czy tak wybralbym domek z poddaszem uzytkowym bo chcialem miec lazienke z okienkiem dachowym nad wanna

----------


## maciek1000000

hmmm klucic sie nie bede ale dla przykladu w moim przypadku, schody(zbrojenie + beton = 600zl) , wykończenie schodów 15 stopni po 120zl + barierka 3 metry - okolo 1500 zl , okna dachowe 3 sztuki razem z kolniezami zaplacilem 2 tys brutto , reszta to zwykle okna balkonowe

dach mam 140 metrow, dla porownania domek kolo 115 metrow w jednej kondygnacji to dach jakies 220-250 metrow, wiecej wiezby , wiecej dachowek,

co do lazienki to i tak bym robil dwie ale to juz wkestia indywidualna, nie liczyl bym w tym przypadku wykonczenia tylko SSZ i pewnie roznic duzych nie bedzie

----------


## bitter

> hmmm klucic sie nie bede ale dla przykladu w moim przypadku, schody(zbrojenie + beton = 600zl) , wykończenie schodów 15 stopni po 120zl + barierka 3 metry - okolo 1500 zl , okna dachowe 3 sztuki razem z kolniezami zaplacilem 2 tys brutto , reszta to zwykle okna balkonowe


Jak czytam coś takiego to zawsze mnie zastanawia skąd takie ceny. 600 zł za betonowe schody? Trepy po 120 zł to chyba nieobrobiona sosna czyli do wymiany po kilku latach (miękkie drewno), barierka za 1500 zł? Możesz pokazać zdjęcia tych schodów? No i nie doliczyłeś najważniejszego kosztu - stropu. W parterówce nie trzeba robić stropu. Ale to znów nie ten wątek  :wink:

----------


## msdracula

I znowu parterówka kontra piętrowy/z poddaszem  :big grin:  Niech sobie każdy ma co lubi/ chce, po co się spierać? Z kosztami też bywa różnie i hipotetycznie to sobie można dyskutować latami....

Mnie tylko ciągle zaskakuje ta walka  :big grin:  jak ktoś ma parterówkę to by oczy wydrapał żeby udowodnić, że jest lepsza od piętrowego i odwrotnie też się zdarza  :big grin:  jaki to ma cel? Każdy ma inne potrzeby i sobie buduje co chce  :wink:  Mnie parterówki nie kłują w oczy, a nawet mi się podobają, ale wolę mieć poddasze.

Lepiej skończyć tą dyskusję bo to jest never ending story  :big grin: 

zielony tak mam dużo skosów, znam swój projekt doskonale  :big grin:  i zgadzam się ,że jak tam wejdzie jakieś zwierzątko to może być problem. Tylko to jest takie hipotetyczne gadanie...Nie uważam ,że to jest odpowiedni argument przeciw domu z poddaszem  :smile:  w stylu " nie buduj domu z poddaszem, bo jak ci wejdzie kuna to będziesz mieć spory problem "  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> I znowu parterówka kontra piętrowy/z poddaszem  Niech sobie każdy ma co lubi/ chce, po co się spierać? Z kosztami też bywa różnie i hipotetycznie to sobie można dyskutować latami....
> 
> Mnie tylko ciągle zaskakuje ta walka  jak ktoś ma parterówkę to by oczy wydrapał żeby udowodnić, że jest lepsza od piętrowego i odwrotnie też się zdarza  jaki to ma cel? Każdy ma inne potrzeby i sobie buduje co chce  Mnie parterówki nie kłują w oczy, a nawet mi się podobają, ale wolę mieć poddasze.
> 
> Lepiej skończyć tą dyskusję bo to jest never ending story 
> 
> zielony tak mam dużo skosów, znam swój projekt doskonale  i zgadzam się ,że jak tam wejdzie jakieś zwierzątko to może być problem. Tylko to jest takie hipotetyczne gadanie...Nie uważam ,że to jest odpowiedni argument przeciw domu z poddaszem  w stylu " nie buduj domu z poddaszem, bo jak ci wejdzie kuna to będziesz mieć spory problem "


chciałam ci tylko obrazowo wytłumaczyć, o jakie poddasze mi chodzi (no bo było nieporozumienie na temat strychów przecież :roll eyes: ) - a nie o przekonywanie kogokolwiek; twój dom wydał mi sie dobrym przykładem

przekonywanie kogokolwiek o wyzszości parterówki nad domem z poddaszem i odwrotnie nie ma najmniejszego sensu - wiem jaka sama byłam podeekcytowana, gdy kilkanascie lat temu kupowałam dwupoziomowe mieszkanie ze skosami - takie poddasze właśnie. Końmi by mnie nikt od tego pomysłu nie odciągnął.
Lata mineły, nastała proza zycia i wyszło szydło z worka. Każdy sam musi to przezyć, i wtedy decydować.

----------


## owp

No właśnie. Mi się też wydaje, że parterówka wyjdzie taniej i jest praktyczniejsza w budowie i w użytkowaniu. Może jakbym miał większą działkę to rozważyłbym taką budowę. Ja połowę życia mieszkałem w bloku, a połowę w domku z poddaszem, dla mnie poddasze jest klimatyczne i przytulne, dlatego, mimo jego wad, zdecydowałem się na poddasze.

----------


## lotta133

Cześć.
 Właśnie szukamy projektu od niedawna MAMY działeczkę :wiggle:  Dużo czasu upłynęło zanim podjęliśmy decyzję o parterówce i nie braliśmy pod uwagę kuny nie kuny ale to, że na starość nie będzie jak się wdrapać na tą górę.Mąż chciał bardzo piętro dla widoków( tak mówił), ale Ja myślę przyszłościowo może z racji wieku. Dom chcemy mieć wygodny i praktyczny ale jednak piętro odpada. Pozdrawiam wszystkich Dorota.

----------


## owp

> owp: wymiary mojej dzialki 12x50 m ....na niej stoi parterowka - czy cos wiecej trzeba dodawac. Wiec nie mowcie mi o tym ze dzialka musi byc duza do takiej budowy bo ja jestem przykladem na to ze nie


A Ty znowu swoje. Jak ktoś się uprze przy parterówce, to pewnie, że znajdzie odpowiedni projekt, albo zleci indywidualny. Czy to jest zaleta jakaś? Można też wybudować domek 60m2 i w ogóle będzie super i wszędzie się zmieści.

----------


## msdracula

No i kolejny argument  :big grin:  schody na starość  :big grin:  to już trochę przesada jak dla mnie, bo właśnie im więcej się będziemy ruszać tym na starość będziemy w lepszym stanie. Ale to tylko takie moje zawodowe zboczenie  :wink:  bo mając 67 lat będzie trzeba jeszcze do pracy chodzić więc schody nie powinny być problemem  :wink:  
Moi dziadkowie mają schody w domu, ale pewnie jakby zasiedli w fotelach i mieli wszystko pod nosem to nie byliby tacy sprawni  :wink: 

Edit: i dziwi mnie, że młode osoby budujące dom wybierają projekt pod kątem tego, że w wieku 70 lat będzie im ciężko po schodach wejść  :wink:  ja rozumiem argument: chcę parterówkę, bo mi się podoba, bo można tanio zbudować, bo tak i już  :wink:  ale wybaczcie argument ze schodami mnie śmieszy...

----------


## bitter

swiki mam te same przemyślenia i doświadczenia. Aczkolwiek to jest kwestia gustu. Fajne gdyby można było zanim się dom wybuduje, sobie w podobnym pomieszkać rok i się przekonać czy wyobrażenia nie mijają się z szarą rzeczywistością. No ale wróćmy do tematu wątku. Ja na razie na moją chałupę przewidziałem 4 stówy i namiętnie czytam ten wątek żeby coś z tego obciąć. Niestety z kominka nie zrezygnuje bo buduje dom do kominka, okna muszą być ciepłe i wielkie bo drugi powód posiadania domu to ogród i widok na niego (poszło na nie 25 tys z montażem) a trzeci wyszedł jakoś przypadkiem - dach kopertowy. Zrezygnowałem, z poddasza, balkonów, schodów, murowanych tarasów, garażu, zbędnych 100m2 (w stosunku do poprzedniego domu), płaszcza w kominku, gazu, wentylacji grawitacyjnej ... coś ciąć jeszcze?  :wink:  Dawać pomysły mój domek tutaj ->

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...e,1951,1,0.htm

----------


## Kalisa

Nie chodzi o bieganie po schodach zdrowych ludzi w wieku 70 lat. Nikt nie wie czy w wieku 70 lat będzie na tyle zdrowy żeby schody nie stanowiły bariery nie do pokonania. Możemy mieć  wypadek, możemy się poważnie rozchorować albo np. złamać nogę  i po prostu utkniemy na parterze.

----------


## msdracula

Siwki są projekty małych parterówek i małych domków z poddaszem, ale tutaj chodziło o porównanie: jaka powierzchnię zabudowy ma domek parterowy 140m kw. użytkowej a jaką z poddaszem o takiej samej pow. Jeśli ktoś chce te 140 metrów a ma małą działkę, to mniej miejsca mu zajmie dom z poddaszem/piętrem

----------


## msdracula

Bitter a ty na jakim etapie jesteś? ciąć można zawsze jak się ma dwie prawe ręce do roboty  :big grin:  no i czas  :big grin: 

Kalisa a czy dal ciebie to byłby jeden z glównych powodów wyboru parterówki? nie, że ci się poboda, nie że jest tańsza, nie wiem praktyczniejsza..tylko dlatego, że będzie lepsza jak nie będziesz na starość sprawna?  :big grin:  ni proszę  :big grin:  jak nie dam rady już nawet pokonać tych kilku schodków, to zamieszkam na parterze  :smile:  może jakaś inna jestem, ale w wieku dwudziestuparu lat nie myślę, o tym co będzie na starość  :wink: 

A teraz pytanie: ile ludzi po 70-ce albo na wózkach mieszka w parterówkach albo w bloku na parterze gdzie na żadnych schodków? zresztą mieszkałam kiedyś na parterze w bloku i uwaga! tam też były schody  :big grin:

----------


## Kalisa

> Siwki są projekty małych parterówek i małych domków z poddaszem, ale tutaj chodziło o porównanie: jaka powierzchnię zabudowy ma domek parterowy 140m kw. użytkowej a jaką z poddaszem o takiej samej pow. Jeśli ktoś chce te 140 metrów a ma małą działkę, to mniej miejsca mu zajmie dom z poddaszem/piętrem


Tu się zgadzam, tylko że nie każdy chce mieć duży "ogród". Spójrz na ludzi mieszkających w bliźniakach i szeregowcach- mają 200-500 m własnego ogródka i jest im z tym dobrze. Może pracują całymi dniami i duży ogród to dla nich utrapienie, bo trzeba dbać, kosić, w zimę odśnieżać.

----------


## msdracula

Bitter fajnie u Ciebie jest to, że dwa pokoje są tak jakby oddzielone od części dziennej  :smile:  taki układ mi się podoba

----------


## alic

No właśnie jak to jest,że piszący tu na forum budujący parterowki ,twierdzą,że to takie tanie domy,a mnie kiedy wybierałam projekt (a brałam pod uwagę dom parterowy,bo mam dużą działkę) wszyscy wlaściciele firm budowlanych i mój kierownik budowy odradzali mi parterówkę,twierdząc,że to drogie w budowie i utrzymaniu domy.Dom tak czy siak kosztuje i to chyba kwestia upodobań,co komu pasuje,zgadzam się z msdraculą,schody mnie w ogóle nie martwią,pokoje na poddaszu mam duże i ustawne,dodatkowy pokój na dole,a gdy żadne z dzieci z nami nie będzie mieszkać wyłączę poddasze z użytkowania,pozdr.....

----------


## msdracula

Kalisa tak, dlatego każdy musi wybrać dom na swoją miarę i potrzeby, bo nie ma idealnego projektu dla każdego  :smile:  ja nie piszę o dużym ogrodzie...ale na pewno każdy chce mieć kawałek trawki żeby mieć gdzie chociażby grilla rozłożyć.
A 500m ogródka to całkiem sporo wg mnie  :wink:  mój sąsiad ma tyle, a ma domek z poddaszem, takiego metrażu u siebie na działce w wersji parterowej by nie wcisnął

----------


## Kalisa

Tak, ja się zastanawiam czy za 10-20 lat będę w stanie wdrapać się na poddasze. Jestem zdrowa, pełna energii, ale w mojej rodzinie jest przypadek choroby, która w ciągu tygodnia ze zdrowej , młodej, silnej osoby zrobiła kalekę...

I jeszcze jedno- szlag mnie trafia jak przy okazji imprez rodzinnych, lub spotkań ze znajomymi wszystkie dzieciaki chcą być w pokoju syna na poddaszu a rodzice chcą być na dole. Dzieci trzeba pilnować, więc efekt jest taki  że rodzice i tak muszą siedzieć na poddaszu.

Pomijam kwestię prania, znoszenia ciuchów na dół, wnoszenia na  górę i tak w kółko, bo to zły watek.

----------


## Kalisa

Tylko 500 m w szeregach to rzadkość, ale napisałam tak, bo ostatnio widziałam ogłoszenie developera , który podkreślał, że u niego każdy dom ma duży ogród , czyli własnie 500 m. Często takie domki mają niecałe 200 m.

----------


## msdracula

Kalisa a czemu pranie masz znosić góra dół? ja teraz mieszkam w domu z piętrem i pralkę mam na górze i niczego nie noszę góra dół  :wink:  
No i racja nie ten wątek  :wink:  Dla mnie takie przekonywanie jest bezsensu bo i tak tutaj na wątku większość już ma swoje projekty  :smile: 
A co do kaleki, to czy w domu parterowym czy z poddaszem będzie tak samo uziemiony niestety...

Co do twoich argumentów: to właśnie dlatego masz parterówkę  :big grin:  ja mam trochę inne i mam z poddaszem  :big grin:  po prsotu są rozne potrzeby, dla każdego co innego jest wygodne. Bo porównań jest sporo: mały-duży dom, z piwnicą czy bez, duża działka czy mała..i z każdego mogłaby się wywiązać niezła dyskusja  :big grin:

----------


## msdracula

A ja się nie zastanawiam, bo równie dobrze mogłabym przy kupnie samochodu się zastanawiać: a po co mi auto? może za 10 lat nie będę mogła jeździć?

Albo po co mi dom? może za 10-20 lat nie będę w stanie go ogarnąć?

----------


## Kalisa

Żeby była jasność, obecnie mieszkam w domu z poddaszem, ale za kilka lat chcemy budowac inny dom i ja marzę o parterówce. Nie mamy działki, nie wiem jaką kupimy i jaki projekt wybierzemy. Jesli z jakiegoś powodu będzie to dom z poddaszem to konieczny będzie dodatkowy pokój na dole, tak aby w razie potrzeby zamieszkać na dole -tak jak pisał alic. Zanim zaczniemy budowę dzieci podrosną , więc być może zmieni się moje podejście, ale na chwilę obecną jestem za parterówką.

Mnie tez podoba się projekt Bittera  :smile: 1

----------


## jasiek71

jak zwykle ...
 wiemy że nic nie wiemy ... :big tongue:

----------


## Kalisa

> Kalisa a czemu pranie masz znosić góra dół? ja teraz mieszkam w domu z piętrem i pralkę mam na górze i niczego nie noszę góra dół  
> No i racja nie ten wątek  Dla mnie takie przekonywanie jest bezsensu bo i tak tutaj na wątku większość już ma swoje projekty 
> A co do kaleki, to czy w domu parterowym czy z poddaszem będzie tak samo uziemiony niestety...
> 
> Co do twoich argumentów: to właśnie dlatego masz parterówkę  ja mam trochę inne i mam z poddaszem  po prsotu są rozne potrzeby, dla każdego co innego jest wygodne. Bo porównań jest sporo: mały-duży dom, z piwnicą czy bez, duża działka czy mała..i z każdego mogłaby się wywiązać niezła dyskusja


Pierzesz na górze, bo tam masz pralkę. Ale gdzie suszysz parnie latem? Gdzie je prasujesz? Być może robisz to wszystko na górze, ale ja pranie wystawiam przed dom, więc muszę je znieść na dół. Na dole też prasuję, bo zazwyczaj to trochę trwa i nie chcę w tym czasie zamykać się sama na poddaszu. Jak wyprasuję to zanoszę pranie do szaf na górze  :smile: 
Może u ciebie jest inaczej, mnie to bieganie wkurza.

----------


## swiki

> A Ty znowu swoje. Jak ktoś się uprze przy parterówce, to pewnie, że znajdzie odpowiedni projekt, albo zleci indywidualny. Czy to jest zaleta jakaś? Można też wybudować domek 60m2 i w ogóle będzie super i wszędzie się zmieści.


Oj ja nie mowie o zaletach, wadach itp, probuje zlamac stereotyp, ze jak ma sie mala dzialkie to juz nie mozna parterowki. Mozna i tylko tyle. 



> swiki mam te same przemyślenia i doświadczenia. Aczkolwiek to jest kwestia gustu. Fajne gdyby można było zanim się dom wybuduje, sobie w podobnym pomieszkać rok i się przekonać czy wyobrażenia nie mijają się z szarą rzeczywistością. No ale wróćmy do tematu wątku. Ja na razie na moją chałupę przewidziałem 4 stówy i namiętnie czytam ten wątek żeby coś z tego obciąć. Niestety z kominka nie zrezygnuje bo buduje dom do kominka, okna muszą być ciepłe i wielkie bo drugi powód posiadania domu to ogród i widok na niego (poszło na nie 25 tys z montażem) a trzeci wyszedł jakoś przypadkiem - dach kopertowy. Zrezygnowałem, z poddasza, balkonów, schodów, murowanych tarasów, garażu, zbędnych 100m2 (w stosunku do poprzedniego domu), płaszcza w kominku, gazu, wentylacji grawitacyjnej ... coś ciąć jeszcze?  Dawać pomysły mój domek tutaj -> 
> ]


Bitter: sliczny bedziesz mial domek - jedyne moje ale (ale juz za pozno pewnie) to dosc ciemny dlugi korytarz - jedna z tych scianek zrobilabym szklana by jakos doswietlic naturalnie. Ale tak pozatym podoba mi sie bardzo  :wink:  No i kominek na srodku domu - bomba - sam kominek Cie wyniecie konkretnie i tu napewno bym nie zalowala kasy - cos co ma byc w domu punktem "zaczepnym" misu kosztowac duzo i byc naprawde wypas (u nas takims czyms bedzie akwarium wlasnie) 
Co jeszcze cic - nie wiem, ale moim zdaniem za 400 tys to bedziesz zlote klamki mial (no chyba ze plaska dachowke np kupiles, ktora majatek kosztuje a wcale tak pieknie nie wyglada -moim zdaniem i idziesz strasznie w wyglad zewnetrzny. 



> Tu się zgadzam, tylko że nie każdy chce mieć duży "ogród". Spójrz na ludzi mieszkających w bliźniakach i szeregowcach- mają 200-500 m własnego ogródka i jest im z tym dobrze. Może pracują całymi dniami i duży ogród to dla nich utrapienie, bo trzeba dbać, kosić, w zimę odśnieżać.


Amen - wprowadzilam sie na gotowo bo wiedzialam ze od tego momentu nie zrobi sie nic - i tak jest, za wieszanie poleczek musialam zaplacic, za powieszenie takich zaslonek tez,za roboty na placu bede placila i za koszenie trawnika pewnie tez - wiec nam wielki ogrod sredio potrzebny. Im mniej tym lepiej. I napewno zero roslinek wymagajacych pielegnacji itp.

----------


## Kalisa

> A ja się nie zastanawiam, bo równie dobrze mogłabym przy kupnie samochodu się zastanawiać: a po co mi auto? może za 10 lat nie będę mogła jeździć?
> 
> Albo po co mi dom? może za 10-20 lat nie będę w stanie go ogarnąć?


A tu się z tobą nie zgodzę. Nie każdy ma auto i żyje ( są autobusy, taksówki, ktoś może nas zawieźć) a mieszkać gdzies trzeba.

----------


## msdracula

Kalisa ale tutaj mnie nie zrozumiałaś  :big grin:  chodziło mi po prostu o takie teoretyzowanie co będzie za ileś tam lat  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Ja podobnie jak bitter wiem, że mój dom tani nie jest, ale siedzę tutaj żeby coś ciekawego wynieść dla siebie  :smile: 
My z kominka akurat zrezygnowaliśmy, z gazu też, bo nam niepotrzebny a przyłącze w naszym przypadku bardzo drogie. Zlikwidowany jeden balkon, jedno okno balkonowe na rzecz normalnego i dwa okna dachowe. Ciachnąć chcemy też filary  :smile: 
No i główne oszczędności to zamawianie materiału samodzielnie i większość robocizny

----------


## msdracula

Siwki ale w drugą stronę też można odwrócić: jak mam imprezę na dole to mi nikt śpiącego dziecka na górze nie obudzi  :wink:  przykładów jest wiele, bez sensu o nich tutaj pisać, bo każdy ma inne potrzeby. No i to nie ten wątek!

----------


## msdracula

Siwki biorąc oczywiście pod uwagę, że się nie dojeżdża do pracy  :wink: 
widziałam  :smile:  ale parterówki na żywo nigdy nie widziałam, u nas same z poddaszem. I tak jak pisałam ja nic do parterówek nie mam, pod warunkiem, że ich właściciele lub przyszli właściciele na siłę nie wciskają, że ich wybór jest lepszy  :smile:  Ja nikogo nie przekonuję, że mam najlepszy projekt na świecie, bo pewnie będę jedyną osobą na tym wątku która tak myśli  :big grin:  każdy swoje chwali wiadomo, ale bez przesady  :big grin:  
Dobrze, że twój domek się sprawdza, bo to oznacza że dobrze dobraliście dla siebie projekt , co oczywiście nie oznacza, że dla innej rodziny też on będzie idealny  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> ...
> Kalisa a czy dal ciebie to byłby jeden z glównych powodów wyboru parterówki? nie, że ci się poboda, nie że jest tańsza, nie wiem praktyczniejsza..tylko dlatego, że będzie lepsza jak nie będziesz na starość sprawna?  ni proszę  jak nie dam rady już nawet pokonać tych kilku schodków, to zamieszkam na parterze  może jakaś inna jestem, ale w wieku dwudziestuparu lat nie myślę, o tym co będzie na starość 
> 
> A teraz pytanie: ile ludzi po 70-ce albo na wózkach mieszka w parterówkach albo w bloku na parterze gdzie na żadnych schodków? zresztą mieszkałam kiedyś na parterze w bloku i uwaga! tam też były schody


Ludzie mieszkają wszędzie, na wózku na 10-tym piętrze pewnie też. Ale mają możliwość wyjść z mieszkania o własnych siłach, czy do własnego ogrodu? Najczęściej są uzależnieni od windy, kogoś z rodziny. A jak nikogo do pomocy nie będzie?
Ja wybierałem parterówkę m.in. właśnie żeby nie dreptać po schodach, wiadomo te 2-3 do wejścia, ale mogę zrobić podjazd.
Teraz masz dwadzieścia parę lat- jak miałem tyle, też myślałem, że jest i będzie ok. Teraz mam prawie 2x tyle co Ty i wierz mi- zdrowie już nie to. Idiotyczne zerwanie więzadła w kolanie i już mam lekkie problemy ze schodzeniem, wchodzi się dużo lepiej- mieszkam teraz na 1 piętrze i te 30 lat schodów wystarczy! 
A poza tym wyjście z domu do ogrodu i kawa na tarasie - z piętra tego nie zrobisz bez schodów.

----------


## jasiek71

> Siwki biorąc oczywiście pod uwagę, że się nie dojeżdża do pracy 
> widziałam  ale parterówki na żywo nigdy nie widziałam, u nas same z poddaszem. I tak jak pisałam ja nic do parterówek nie mam, pod warunkiem, że ich właściciele lub przyszli właściciele na siłę nie wciskają, że ich wybór jest lepszy  Ja nikogo nie przekonuję, że mam najlepszy projekt na świecie, bo pewnie będę jedyną osobą na tym wątku która tak myśli  każdy swoje chwali wiadomo, ale bez przesady  
> Dobrze, że twój domek się sprawdza, bo to oznacza że dobrze dobraliście dla siebie projekt , co oczywiście nie oznacza, że dla innej rodziny też on będzie idealny


tego się trzymajmy 
to co jest dobre dla sąsiada, nie zawsze jest dobre dla mnie ... :wink: 
jak ktoś chce mieć "chatkę na kurzej łapce" to niech ma ...
ale to nie oznacza że wszyscy tak maja mieć ...

----------


## msdracula

Dezet tym bardziej powinieneś to kolano ćwiczyć  :wink:  dla mnie schody nie są takie straszne po prostu, może dla tego że jednym z ćwiczeń dla udarowców jest chodzenie po schodach?  :wink:  tylko jak pisałam pewnie skrzywienie zawodowe, jak będzie ze mną tak kiepsko, że nie pokonam tych paru schodów, żeby wieczorem pójść do sypialni to tym bardziej nie będę w stanie się sama sobą zająć i będę potrzebować kogoś do pomocy  :smile:  zresztą mam taki układ domu, że po 70-ce mogę zamieszkać  na dole  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Dobra, a możemy wrócić do tematu wątku? jak ktoś będzie się wahał w wyborze między parterówką a domem z poddaszem to na pewno znajdzie odpowiedni wątek  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Dobra, a możemy wrócić do tematu wątku? jak ktoś będzie się wahał w wyborze między parterówką a domem z poddaszem to na pewno znajdzie odpowiedni wątek


a co w temacie nowego ?
przeca bez problemu da sie postawić 100m2 za 200tys.

----------


## msdracula

No niby tak  :big grin:  bardziej chodziło mi żeby wątek wrócił na swoje tory  :wink:  
bo równie dobrze moglibyśmy się kłócić o wyższość Bożęgo Narodzenia nad Wielkanocą  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

no dobrze, ale jeżeli nikt nie będzie pisał, z czego jest zadowolony, w trosce, by nikt nie pomyslał, że mu ktoś cos "wciska" - to o czym będziemy dyskutować? o czym mieliby wtedy zainteresowani poczytać?  my juz zbudowaliśmy, więc przepadło, ale osoby przymierzające sie do wyboru projektu na pewno chetnie poczytaja i wyciągna jakieś wnioski dla siebie.
towarzystwa wzjemnej adoracji to są na innych watkach
tutaj samo życie, chociaz ja i tak bardzo sie powstrzymuję, żeby nie napisać, co myslę o kimś, kto projekt za 600 tys. chciałby upchnąć w kwocie 300tys. Zazwyczaj sa to ludzie 20-kilko letni, którzy jeszcze nie wiedzą, jak wygląda życie na kredyt. Może moja zgryźliwość choć jedna osobe uratuje przed budowa ponad siły, będę wtedy szczęśliwa, bez względu na to ile złego inni o mnie pomysla.

----------


## msdracula

Pijesz do mnie?

----------


## bitter

> Bitter a ty na jakim etapie jesteś? ciąć można zawsze jak się ma dwie prawe ręce do roboty  no i czas


Jestem na etapie naparzania się z bankami ;(. Szlag mnie trafia i nie powinienem się przyznawać ale sam pracuję w banku  :wink:  i to co się stało w tym kraju z naszym opiekuńczym Państwem to masakra. Mam już kredyt ale drogi, chcę załatwić tańszy ale tańszy jest dla bogatszych - polska logika!




> Bitter fajnie u Ciebie jest to, że dwa pokoje są tak jakby oddzielone od części dziennej  taki układ mi się podoba


Ja to trochę zmieniłem. Ten narożnikowy pokój zamieniłem miejscami z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym. Dzięki temu najdalszy pokój od salonu będzie sypialnią naszą a dzieciaki będą nieco oddalone. Można nawet w korytarzu wstawić drzwi i odciąć się zupełnie od dzieciaków, imprezy w salonie itp. Wiem co mówię bo nie raz miałem imprezę do białego rana a ze ja z tych rannych ptaszków to goście sami imprezowali. W domu z poddaszem niestety wszystko było słychać - tutaj nie będzie absolutnie nic!




> No właśnie jak to jest,że piszący tu na forum budujący parterowki ,twierdzą,że to takie tanie domy,a mnie kiedy wybierałam projekt (a brałam pod uwagę dom parterowy,bo mam dużą działkę) wszyscy wlaściciele firm budowlanych i mój kierownik budowy odradzali mi parterówkę,twierdząc,że to drogie w budowie i utrzymaniu domy.


Dobra rada - nie słuchaj kierownika  :wink:  w tej kwestii im nie ufam. Jeżeli chodzi o solidność domu to większość (dobrych) potrafi zadbać ale nowe technologie czy jakieś tam wyliczenia opłacalności to już dla nich "bo mój szwagier tak ma".




> Mnie tez podoba się projekt Bittera 1


Cieszę się, że Wam się podoba. Budujcie! Będzie nas więcej  :wink: 




> Bitter: sliczny bedziesz mial domek - jedyne moje ale (ale juz za pozno pewnie) to dosc ciemny dlugi korytarz - jedna z tych scianek zrobilabym szklana by jakos doswietlic naturalnie.


Myślałem o świetliku dachowym ale byłby to za duży mostek termiczny więc będzie rząd mocnych LED'ów - będzie jasno jak na pasie startowym  :wink:  i nie będę ich wyłączał w ogóle. Do tego cofnę w stronę salonu ścianę nośną i wstawię tam 3,5 metrową szafę która też będzie miała oświetlenie

Co do kominka to będzie na 1000% Nordpeis - taki dokładnie jak ma Liwko - zakochałem się w tym kominku i nie chcę nic innego. Koszt wraz z kominek jakieś 7 tys - da się przeżyć.




> Co jeszcze cic - nie wiem, ale moim zdaniem za 400 tys to bedziesz zlote klamki mial (no chyba ze plaska dachowke np kupiles, ktora majatek kosztuje a wcale tak pieknie nie wyglada -moim zdaniem i idziesz strasznie w wyglad zewnetrzny.


W pierwszym domu pomyliłem się o 200 tys i nie skończyłem domu. Teraz zakładam wszystko "z górką". Wolę się mylić w drugą stronę. Podoba mi się taki dach domu ale chciałem iść w tańszy dwuspadowy dach. Niestety nie znalazłem tak funkcjonalnego układu wnętrz (dla mnie) jak w tym projekcie z dwuspadowym dachem. Nikt nie potrafił mi pokazać jak ten dom z takim dachem by wyglądał więc nie ryzykowałem. Przepłacę za dach ok 20 tys w stosunku do dwuspadowego (koszt mojego dachu to ponad 50 tys materiał z robotą - dachówka roben antracyt więc nie "złota"  :wink:  i więźba wiązary prefabrykowane). Zapisuję każdą złotówkę więc będę mógł Wam na koniec powiedzieć ile wydałem i czy klamki były złote, choć raczej będą po prostu za 30zł z marketu a drzwi classena za 500zł więc nie na bogato.

----------


## msdracula

No to napisz co myślisz o takiej osobie jak już zaczęłaś. Czy jak ktoś ma droższy projekt niż ty to znaczy, że nie może go zrobić taniej i musi przepłacać? a jak nie przekroczył 30-ki to jest idiotą i życia nie zna?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Pijesz do mnie?


 :Confused:  nie wiem do kogo pije, nie czytam wszystkich dzienników budów; staram sie pisac bardzo ogólnie
nie sądzę, by ktos, kto ma dom z kosztorysem 600 tys. zaglądał na ten wątek o 200 tys., dlatego nie boje się, że kogos urażę
jeżeli uraziłam - przepraszam

----------


## msdracula

No tak to odebrałam, zwłaszcza, że za przykład dałaś osobę o określonym wieku, a o tym pisałam trochę wcześniej... skoro napisałaś że musisz się powstrzymywac, żeby czegoś nie napisać to dla mnie było jednoznaczne że chodzi o kogoś z wątku...a z drugiej strony mój projekt nie jest za 600tyś, ani nawet za 500..
dobra nie ważne  :wink:  nie czuję się urażona, bo rzeczy o których napisałaś nie pasują do mojej sytuacji ,ale miałam wrażenie że o mnie piszesz  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> No to napisz co myślisz o takiej osobie jak już zaczęłaś. Czy jak ktoś ma droższy projekt niż ty to znaczy, że nie może go zrobić taniej i musi przepłacać? a jak nie przekroczył 30-ki to jest idiotą i życia nie zna?


co myslę - dobra, napisze, chociaz moje mysli nie maja wielkiego znaczenia
zazdrosze młodym ludziom - nikt nie jest idiota z racji wieku; młodzi ludzie sa teraz bardzo pracowici i odważni, naprawdę.
ale, co jest naturalne - jeszcze niewiele złych rzeczy ich w zyciu spotkało - to przychodzi później. Banki tylko czyhają, aby zrobic sobie niewolników na 30 lat. Co innego, gdy rate spłacasz z palcem w d....e, a co innego, gdu musisz wybierać - rata czy angielski dziecka.
aż zajrzałam do twojego dziennika, bio widzę, że cię zdenerwowałam, nie chciałam. wasz dom jest piekny, rozmiar wcale nie taki wielki, ale jest kilka drogich rzeczy, których nie przeskoczysz. na pewno nie za 200 tys., nawet nie za 300 tys. Ale nie mogę tego komentowac, bo nic mi do tego - juz budujesz, klamka zapadła, na pewno masz na to srodki. Ale ja sobie troche popiszę takich wkurzajach postów, to moze inne osoby, które nie maja takich duzych dochodów, zastanowią się, zanim kupią projekt z piwnicą, lukarnami, garażami itp., bo wiekszosć osób mysli, że te "drobiazgi" to bezpłatne dodatki do domu, a tak nie jest, niestety. 
w końcu po to jest forum.
jestes sliczna dziewczyną i na pewno ci sie uda, bo widzę, że wkładasz w budowe wiele serca.

----------


## maciek1000000

> Jak czytam coś takiego to zawsze mnie zastanawia skąd takie ceny. 600 zł za betonowe schody? Trepy po 120 zł to chyba nieobrobiona sosna czyli do wymiany po kilku latach (miękkie drewno), barierka za 1500 zł? Możesz pokazać zdjęcia tych schodów? No i nie doliczyłeś najważniejszego kosztu - stropu. W parterówce nie trzeba robić stropu. Ale to znów nie ten wątek


moze ty sie o ceny nie pytasz i placisz tyle ile powiedza , ja sie pytam o wszystko

na schody budowlaniec mi wyliczyl okolo 2 m3 betonu, na zbrojenie 4 prety fi10 po 12 m , szalunek mam z desek ktore i tak kupuje, piszesz w temacie o domku za 200tys a chcesz zlote schody i d otego zlote porecze - wez moze juz przestan

schody widzialem po 500 zl za stopien, w ladnym sklepiku w centrum krakowa, gdzie place za wynajem lokalu frontowego, za milego sprzedawce itd itp
a teraz moja wersja , znalazlem producenta w krzeszowicach, stopien debowy z malowaniem, grubosc 4 cm - 120 sztuka , jedynie co to montaz po mojej stronie bo on to produkuje a nie montuje - troche checi i mozna wiele rzeczy znalesc taniej

barierka najzwyklejsza z nierdzewki, mnie sie taka podoba bo jest nowoczesna, buduje domek nowoczesny i takie elementy wykonczenia mnie interesuje i nie widze w tym nic niezwyklego ze 500 zl za metr barierki to duzo, na allegro roi sie od ofert barierek po 300 zl za metr

wiec tlumacze po raz kolejny, ja sie nie kluce ze parterowka jest lepsza/gorsza , tansza / drozsza, jak sie wczesniej wszystko zaplanuje to mozna i materialy kupic tansze, i ekipe dokladniej dobrac i podpytac o wszystko , koszt dachu nigdy nie jest maly , drewna wiezby rowniez, fundamenty to tez dosc spory koszt
 a np w przypadku mojego domku mam sciane kolankowa 135 cm na gotowo, ocieplenia calego poddasza wedlug projektu mam raptem 75 m2 od srodka

moze mi powiesz ze okien tez nie kupilem w tej cenie? bo przeciez okna dachowe sa drogie . tylko skad ja mam te ceny na fakturze?

----------


## msdracula

Zielony ja się nie gniewam, może odebrałam to zbyt osobiście. Wiem, że jest wiele drogich rzeczy m.in dach ale wiedzieliśmy ile kosztuje, nic nas nie zaskoczyło, piwnica to wymóg terenu m.in. ale też męża  :wink:  zresztą ona nas nie wyniosła tak dużo jak się wydaje. Na dzień dzisiejszy wiem, że już sporo zaoszczędziliśmy, bo nie budujemy "na hurra" i robimy dużo sami i dużo jeszcze zrobimy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zielony ja się nie gniewam, może odebrałam to zbyt osobiście. Wiem, że jest wiele drogich rzeczy m.in dach ale wiedzieliśmy ile kosztuje, nic nas nie zaskoczyło, piwnica to wymóg terenu m.in. ale też męża  zresztą ona nas nie wyniosła tak dużo jak się wydaje. Na dzień dzisiejszy wiem, że już sporo zaoszczędziliśmy, bo nie budujemy "na hurra" i robimy dużo sami i dużo jeszcze zrobimy.


no faktycznie z młodością jest inaczej - macie sporo wiecej czasu na budowe niz ja - po półmetku to juz sie człowiek spieszy, żeby zdażyć się tą osławioną kawa na tarasie nacieszyc, a nie spędzać czas w pracy spłacając banki.

----------


## dusiaka

> Dusiaka taka duża powierzchnia dachu? to jestem w szoku, u mnie jest 230...A ceny spore jak na taki prosty dach, może szukajcie jeszcze?


*msdracula* - a no właśnie, kawał dachu, dużo drewna na więźbę, a mikało być tak tanio...
Zaczynamy kombinować, żeby samemu kupić materiał. Robociznę nam wyceniają różnie: 40-65 pln/m, tj. 9,6-15,6 tys pln. Zaczynamy tez myśleć o dachówce cementowej, zawsze kilka tysięcy taniej by wyszło.

----------


## Zielony ogród

znajomi kupili jesienia dachówke cementową czarna po 19,9 za m2
my za ceramiczna płaciliśmy ok. 30 zł za metr
sama wielkość powierzchni dachu to nie wszystko - nie masz róznych cudacznych koszy i gasiorów, więc ekipa nie może tak duzo wołac, bo maja prostą robotę. nie dajcie się, szukajcie firm rodzinnych, najlepiej na wsi.
jeżeli macie etap budowy, w którym zakup materiału jest względnie prosty (niewiele elementów powszechnie dostepnych na rynku - np. materiał na ściany, dach, beton w gruszce na fundamenty) - to raczej tanie wychodzi kupić samodzielnie materiał (po castingu oczywiście). Zauwazyłam, że firmy budowlane chyba jakis narzut sobie za ten materiał narzucają. A zakup np. bloczków z transportem z HDS to naprawde nie jest wielki problem. Ogólnie firmy sa droższe niz działalności jedno-dwuosobowe.

----------


## msdracula

Siwiki ja nigdzie nie napisałam, że likwidujemy kolumny ze względu na koszty, napisałam, że nam się nie podobają. A to odkąd zobaczyliśmy projekt dom w werbenach N, tam nie ma kolumn i tak chcemy zrobić  :wink: 
A skąd wniosek, że teraz się zorientowałam, że nasz dom wyjdzie drogo i nagle tniemy koszty? wszystkie zmiany były zrobione na etapie adaptacji, koszty znaliśmy od początku, na razie są niższe niż przewidywane, od początku idziemy zgodnie z planem. Dlaczego piszesz że się porywamy z motyką na słońce? znasz naszą sytuację tak dobrze?

----------


## Zielony ogród

Draculo, obawiam się, że te wszystkie insynuacje pod twoim adresem biora sie stąd, że pojawiłas się ze swoim jakby nie patrzec całkiem wypasionym domem na tym wątku, wśród właścieli stodółek i gołębników, którze nie dość że skromne projekty maja, to jeszcze szukaja, co by tu obciąć...ha ha
nie obrażaj się, tu tak jest 
w ogóle po co sie obrażać i denerwować, skoro wszyscy anonimowi są
mam nadzieje że teraz dla odmiany właściele stodółek i gołębników sie nie obrażą. mój dom przez osobę z rodzina został nazwany "szopą pod lasem" - nie obraziłam się.

----------


## msdracula

He he ja tam się czuję jak młoda siksa  :big grin:  ale niestety już bliżej do 30-ki niż 20-ki  :wink:

----------


## msdracula

Zielona szczerze mówiąc to się spodziewałam, że ktoś w końcu kiedyś zapyta co ja tu robię z tym projektem  :big grin:  nie jest to najtańszy projekt, nie jest to dom w cenie mieszkania, ale da się go zrobić taniej. I chyba jak każdy, czy ze skromnym projektem, czy z większym liczę każdą złotówkę i szukam gdzie taniej, jak lepiej itp. 
no chyba, że ktoś buduje z developerem i go guzik obchodzi za ile ma kupiony BK  :big grin: 

A wypasiony to on może na avatarze jest ,ale w środku to mały domek  :smile: 

Tylko kurcze jedno mnie martwi  :wink:  sprawiam wrażenie mało rozgarniętej młodej siksy?  :big tongue:

----------


## dusiaka

> A dlaczego szukasz firm z materialem? To napewno wyjdzie Ci drozej, bo placisz drozej za material (kazdy sobie doliczac iles procent) no i jezeli rozbijasz na poszczegolne etapy i ktos ma przyjsc tylko na fundament to musi odpowiednio zarobic - wez ekipe na caly dom wyjdzie tanio. MOj fundament kosztowal cos ponizej 15 tys (dom 15x za materialy. Dach - jakas masakra. Co to za dachowka?? 
> 
> Jezeli jest drozsza, to za dom pietrowy nie placilabym chyba nic - btw przy domu pietrowym dochodzi klatka do ogrzania, o ktorej nikt nie mowi. 
> I po raz kolajne: bardzo waska dzialka nie musi byc ograniczeniem - mozliwosc budowy w granicy itd. 
> POdpisuje sie - dla mnie kazdy miesiac dluzej to jakies 1500 w plecy... 
> No niekoniecznie - juz pisalam, ze ja mam mala i wsaka dzialke a pomimo to parterowke - pow zabudowy chyba 120 m.


*swiki* - mam dużo większą pow. zabudowy, 166m - wczorajsza rozmowa z wykonawcą: sam materiał na fundamenty wyceniają na 29 tys (ponoc podwyżki w marcu, a w kwietniu następne), robocizna 16,5 = 45,5 tys
W cenie są (co nie jest oczywiste) kibelek (panowie zbudują sobie sami), piach na podsypkę (niektórzy nie ujmowali piasku w wycenach), geodeta, czyli tyczenie budynku.
Dachówka była Robena, ale już o niej zapominam....poszukam czegoś dobrego, ale tańszego.

Ja wybrałam parterówkę, choć działka  (szeroka, a płytka) praktycznie z każdej ze stron ma ograniczenia. Z tyłu domu las- 12 metrów od domu musi być niezbudowane (a działka płytka...), od frontu 5 m do drogi (warunek z MPZP), z lewego boku w pobliżu stacja trafo - min. 16 m. odległości od domu. 
Owszem- mogłam wybrac spośród setek domów z poddaszem, ale sie uparłam na parterówkę -i znalazłam - bryła domu na tyle wąska, że spełnia warunki odległości od lasu i drogi, a działka na tyle szeroka, że można sie odsunąc od stacji trafo  :Smile: ))

Tylko teraz te koszty budowy....

----------


## msdracula

Dusiaka materiał na fundamenty 29tyś? ja bym radziła wam sprawdzić to samemu  :smile:  macie wykaz il czego potrzebujecie? to można łatwo sprawdzić

A wycenę robocizny macie tylko z jednej firmy?

U mnie pow. zabudowy to 130m, jeśli ci to pomoże to mogę ci podać ile my wydaliśmy na materiał

----------


## msdracula

No i o to chodzi  :big grin:  wyglądasz na tyle na ile się czujesz  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> *swiki* - mam dużo większą pow. zabudowy, 166m - wczorajsza rozmowa z wykonawcą: sam materiał na fundamenty wyceniają na 29 tys (ponoc podwyżki w marcu, a w kwietniu następne), robocizna 16,5 = 45,5 tys
> W cenie są (co nie jest oczywiste) kibelek (panowie zbudują sobie sami), piach na podsypkę (niektórzy nie ujmowali piasku w wycenach), geodeta, czyli tyczenie budynku.
> Dachówka była Robena, ale już o niej zapominam....poszukam czegoś dobrego, ale tańszego.
> 
> Ja wybrałam parterówkę, choć działka  (szeroka, a płytka) praktycznie z każdej ze stron ma ograniczenia. Z tyłu domu las- 12 metrów od domu musi być niezbudowane (a działka płytka...), od frontu 5 m do drogi (warunek z MPZP), z lewego boku w pobliżu stacja trafo - min. 16 m. odległości od domu. 
> Owszem- mogłam wybrac spośród setek domów z poddaszem, ale sie uparłam na parterówkę -i znalazłam - bryła domu na tyle wąska, że spełnia warunki odległości od lasu i drogi, a działka na tyle szeroka, że można sie odsunąc od stacji trafo ))
> 
> Tylko teraz te koszty budowy....


pociesz sie tym, że tylko teraz masz te wyzsze koszty. gdybyś spróbowała wycenic dom podobnej wielkości, ale z poddaszem, róznica nie byłaby jakas powalajaca. za to później odetchniesz. te wyższe koszty w parterówce to własnie tylko dach i fundamenty, później to nadrobisz, zobaczysz.
rozejrzyjcie sie sami za materiałami, szukajcie - oszczedności sa w tysiącach

----------


## owp

Ależ się wątek szybko rozwija. Ja napiszę na czym mogę/mogłem zaoszczędzić. Po pierwsze balkonik - po wbudowaniu zdałem sobie sprawę, że jest bez sensu, a trochę kasy pójdzie na wykończenie. Wykusz pod balkonem chciałem - żeby trochę złamać linie elewacji, natomiast u góry mogłem dać daszek, sam nie wiem co. Każdy ma jakieś marzenie, które w morzu kompromisów się ostanie. U mnie to podłoga - parkiet na podłogowce. Może też WM - wśród moich znajomych, rodziny budzi jeszcze większe niezrozumienie jako bezsensowny wydatek. Natomiast nie mam kominka - mam spore doświadczenie i wiem, że rzadko bym używał, choć pewnie w święta by było miło. Okna i izolacje mam cieplejsze (niż polecane przez ekipy), ale myślę, że to racjonalny wydatek. Nie wiem jeszcze jak nie zbankrutować przez łazienki i kuchnię, wszystko przede mną  :Smile:  
Jeśli chodzi o domy na starość - jak dzieci się wprowadzą i będą mnie denerwowały schody  sprzedam ten dom i wybuduję nowy. Lepszy - parterowy  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

*Dusiaka* - pierwsza lepsza cena bloczka fundamentowego duzego z transportem i rozładunkiem  - 3,55 szt.
ile bloczków potrzebujecie na ściany fundamentowe? i ile m3 betonu na ławy? my zamówilismy beton z najblizszej betoniarni (z certyfikatami oczywiście), bloczki również. Bloczki kupilśmy taniej, bo nie paletowane, tylko luzem. Policz ilość stali na zbrojenia (masz to w projekcie), ilość betonu w m3, ilośc bloczków plus izolacje pewnie - i wyjdzie ci, czy nie robia cie w konia na materiale.

*Draculo* - co ty z ta nierozgarniętą młodą - dopóki się nie odezwałaś i nie zajrzałam do twojego dziennika, to nie miałam żadnego zdania na temat twojego wieku

----------


## miloszenko

Wg mnie ta wycena fundamentow nie jest taka zla. Nalezy pamietac, ze zwiekszenie powierzchni to nie tyko m2 kwadratowe, to raczej m3 materialu. 

Zawsze mozna wycenic samemu, ba nawet samemu zrobic, jak sie ma czas i checi, wtedy bedzie znacznie taniej  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## msdracula

Jeśli ci to coś pomoże to u nas przy podobnym metrażu zabudowy wyszło pól tony zbrojenia, 16m betonu  ( jeśli dobrze pamiętam), z bloczkami nie pomogę bo my mamy piwnicę

----------


## Kalisa

> Dobra, a możemy wrócić do tematu wątku? jak ktoś będzie się wahał w wyborze między parterówką a domem z poddaszem to na pewno znajdzie odpowiedni wątek


Wątek jest, ale odpowiedzi na pytanie nie ma  :rotfl: 




> No niby tak  bardziej chodziło mi żeby wątek wrócił na swoje tory  
> bo równie dobrze moglibyśmy się kłócić o wyższość Bożęgo Narodzenia nad Wielkanocą


No przecież wszyscy wiedzą, że Boże Narodzenie jest fajniejsze  :tongue: 




> W pierwszym domu pomyliłem się o 200 tys i nie skończyłem domu. Teraz zakładam wszystko "z górką". Wolę się mylić w drugą stronę. Podoba mi się taki dach domu ale chciałem iść w tańszy dwuspadowy dach. Niestety nie znalazłem tak funkcjonalnego układu wnętrz (dla mnie) jak w tym projekcie z dwuspadowym dachem. Nikt nie potrafił mi pokazać jak ten dom z takim dachem by wyglądał więc nie ryzykowałem. Przepłacę za dach ok 20 tys w stosunku do dwuspadowego (koszt mojego dachu to ponad 50 tys materiał z robotą - dachówka roben antracyt więc nie "złota"  i więźba wiązary prefabrykowane). Zapisuję każdą złotówkę więc będę mógł Wam na koniec powiedzieć ile wydałem i czy klamki były złote, choć raczej będą po prostu za 30zł z marketu a drzwi classena za 500zł więc nie na bogato.


200 tyś? No to trochę się przeliczyłeś...

Jest wiele fajnych projektów domów  ok. 100 m ( dla mnie w sam raz), ale dachy mają tak połamane, że od razu mnie zniechęcają. Nie chodzi o wygląd, tylko o koszty. Często zastanawiam się jakby dom wyglądał gdyby zamienić dach na dwuspadowy  :smile: 




> Hm.. i tak oto Zielona spowodowala ze zaciekawiona weszlam na Twoje dziennik - widzac Twoje oburzenie spodziwalam sie tam zobaczyc jakas mloda sikse (sorki ) a zobaczylam naprawde fajna dziewczyne  i fajne macie malenstwo  
> Wogole to ciekawie, gdy zobaczy sie kogos z kim sie pisze - mysle ze mozna czasem sie zdziwic.


 I tak oto zamiast Zielony Ogród mamy Zieloną  :tongue: 




> He he ja tam się czuję jak młoda siksa  ale niestety już bliżej do 30-ki niż 20-ki


Ja niestety już po 30-stce.

----------


## gall86

przeczytalem ostatnie 3 strony watku i jestem zalamany. z reguly mozna bylo poczytac tu ciekawe informacje, a teraz jakies klotnie czy lepszy parter czy poddasze, a na deser 3 panny maja sobie cos do udowodnienia :/ prosilbym aby w miare mozliwosci trzymac sie tematu.

----------


## DEZET

Wiesz tak to jest, jak się o wieku zwłaszcza kobiet wspomni  :wink:

----------


## dusiaka

Wiem, że każdej firmie zależy na zarobku, ale ten zarobek powinni sobie liczyć w pozycji „robocizna”. Wszyscy, którzy proponują koszt wraz z materiałem tłumaczą, że mają lepsze oferty w składach budowlanych niż ja, jako osoba nie prowadząca działalności…
W kosztorysie jednego z wykonawców mam tak (inny podaje łączny koszt stanu *SSO bez dachu – 139 tys pln*) :
*Roboty ziemne*:
Zdjęcie ziemi urodzajnej gr 30cm = 60 cm3           210 m2                1 050
Deski, stemple, wytyczenie                                                               2 350
Wykopy fundamentowe                                          48,6 m3              1 872
*Razem        5 272  w tym 1500 materiał*
*Fundamenty:*
Podkład pod fundamenty gr 10cm, chudy beton B-10  5,3m3            1 272
Ławy fundamentowe 0,6*0,4 betonowe, beton B-20    22 m3           8 910
Ławy fundamentowe 0,8 betonowe, beton B-20             1 m3             480
Ściany fundamentowe 25 cm, wys. 0,91m pustak bet    74 m2          9 250
Ściany fundamentowe 0,48m, betonowe                          1 m2           205
Izolacja pionowa dysperbit                                            156 m2       1 092
Izolacja pozioma, 2* folia szer. 50cm                            156mb           546
Zagęszczenie gruntu pod posadzki parteru 160m2          80 m3          4 800
Ułożenie kanalizacji pod posadzką                                                   1 500
Wylewka beton B-10, gr 15 cm pod posadzki                160 m2         8 000
Izolacja pionowa styropian fs20 gr 10cm                          56 m2       4 200
*  Razem        40 255 w tym 27 554 materiał*

Razem wychodzi: *45 527* *w tym materiał 29 054pln*

Jeśli widzicie jakiś punkt, w którym zdecydowanie wykonawca próbuje mnie naciągnąć, błagam napiszcie.

----------


## kama33

Wychodzi z tego ponad 15 tys zł za robociznę fundamentów. Wydaje mi się sporo. Na 1m3 betonu to ok 150 zł. Ja mam wyceny SSO bez dachu (fundamenty, sciany, strop) od 16 tys do 25 tys netto. Za same fundamenty wydaje mi sie duzo.

----------


## owp

Ja bym nie patrzył na poszczególne punkty, tylko całość (i co konkretnie jest tą całością). Napisz ile masz m2 i jakiś link do projektu.

----------


## Kalisa

> przeczytalem ostatnie 3 strony watku i jestem zalamany. z reguly mozna bylo poczytac tu ciekawe informacje, a teraz jakies klotnie czy lepszy parter czy poddasze, a na deser 3 panny maja sobie cos do udowodnienia :/ prosilbym aby w miare mozliwosci trzymac sie tematu.


"Kłótnia" o to czy lepiej budowac parterówkę czy dom z poddaszem wzięła się z rozmów o kosztach, więc jest jak najbardziej na temat. Fakt, że potem rozmowa zeszła na inny tor, ale nie powiesz mi że tylko 3 ostatnie strony nie są na temat. 
Zostało tu napisane prawie 200 stron, nie ma szans żeby cały czas trzymać się tematu.  
Jako jedna z trzech panien chciałabym wiedzieć co pozostałym udowadniam, bo po prostu nie wiem. Proponuję trochę wyluzować. Pozdrawiam

----------


## dusiaka

> Ja bym nie patrzył na poszczególne punkty, tylko całość (i co konkretnie jest tą całością). Napisz ile masz m2 i jakiś link do projektu.


metrów użytkowych 111 plus garaż= 134, zabudowy 166,7, link do projektu: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/anatol

----------


## m&m0123

Mi wykonawca wycenil robocizne SSO bez dachu na 25k, projekt bw01.

----------


## owp

> Jako jedna z trzech panien chciałabym wiedzieć co pozostałym udowadniam, bo po prostu nie wiem.


Może tu jest problem?  :wink: 
gall - ciesz się, że jeszcze nie gadają o kosmetykach  :big grin: 
dusiaka - wg mnie masz dość drogo. Ja swój dom - z poddaszem 138m2 po podłogach (bez garażu) - mam wycenę na 110tys z vatem, w tym budowa po dach (plus okna dachowe) i wszystkie formalności. A nie była to najtańsza wycena.
Może popytaj tu:
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z102,Funk...a-dzialke.html
i tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...atol-MGProjekt
(sorry, jeśli już było)

----------


## bitter

> Hm.. i tak oto Zielona spowodowala ze zaciekawiona weszlam na Twoje dziennik - widzac Twoje oburzenie spodziwalam sie tam zobaczyc jakas mloda sikse (sorki ) a zobaczylam naprawde fajna dziewczyne  i fajne macie malenstwo  
> Wogole to ciekawie, gdy zobaczy sie kogos z kim sie pisze - mysle ze mozna czasem sie zdziwic.



No to ja też się skusiłem. Mmmmmmm  :wink:  Lubię dziewczyny w za dużych okularach  :wink:  I jakoś tak szowinistycznie zauważę, że niektóre kobiety mają jakiś taki zwyczaj obrażania się zaraz o byle co

----------


## Kalisa

> I jakoś tak szowinistycznie zauważę, że niektóre kobiety mają jakiś taki zwyczaj obrażania się zaraz o byle co


Wszystko zależy od fazy cyklu  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> przeczytalem ostatnie 3 strony watku i jestem zalamany. z reguly mozna bylo poczytac tu ciekawe informacje, a teraz jakies klotnie czy lepszy parter czy poddasze, a na deser 3 panny maja sobie cos do udowodnienia :/ prosilbym aby w miare mozliwosci trzymac sie tematu.


  no a jak panowie kawalerowie kłócą sie o wyższość BK nad ceramika i odwrotnie to niby jest "merytoryczniej"? no no, to wasze kobiety, panowie, będa tak naprawdę dokonywały ODBIORÓW waszych domów. i to w większości przypadków kobiety maja decydujący ostateczny głos przy wyborze projektu.

przecież to o czym piszemy to są bardzo ważne informacje! nie samym rekuperatorem człowiek zyje.

jezeli tylko trzymalibysmy sie tematu, to wątek zakończyłby sie na 10 stronie i byłby dawno nieaktualny

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Pognaj tą firmę w diabły !!
> I nie szukaj firmy z materiałem !!
> Za taki dom robocizna to max.40tys.zł z kompletnym dachem.
> SSO z kompletnym dachem w dachówce ceramicznej powinien wynieść w granicach 110-120tys.zł


Dusiaka - mysle tak jak Arturo - zauwaz, że nie mozna tu dokładnie rozdzielić cen poszczególnych materiałów od robocizny. Posłuchaj go.

----------


## owp

Zgadzając się z swiki co do wyceny, proszę, żeby nie nakłaniać do łamania prawa (vat).

----------


## Wo&Mo

> tutaj samo życie, chociaz ja i tak bardzo sie powstrzymuję, żeby nie napisać, co myslę o kimś, kto projekt za 600 tys. chciałby upchnąć w kwocie 300tys. Zazwyczaj sa to ludzie 20-kilko letni, którzy jeszcze nie wiedzą, jak wygląda życie na kredyt. Może moja zgryźliwość choć jedna osobe uratuje przed budowa ponad siły, będę wtedy szczęśliwa, bez względu na to ile złego inni o mnie pomysla.


 A ja Ciebie tak lubię, a Ty tak mi dogryzłaś :smile:  Mam dwadzieścia parę lat, ale mam nadzieję, że nie zaliczam się do tym ludzi z moją maleńką Zosią z mgprojekt. Uwielbiam Twój dom i Twój ogród. Marzenie :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Jak się wątek ożywił  :big grin:  Ja nie widzę, żeby się ktoś obrażał, co najwyżej trochę zaiskrzyło  :wink: 
Dusiaka już chyba więcej nie trzeba dopisywać, szukaj ekipy bez materiału.

----------


## dusiaka

Dziękuję Wam wszystkim  :hug: 
Potrzebowałam tego kubła wody.
Mam jeszcze kilka tygodni czasu - czekam na PnB, szukam więc dalej i tym razem pójdę w stronę, którą radzicie.
Mam poleconą brygadę (bez materiału) - wprawdzie wolni dopiero od czerwca. Plus jest taki, że kupują materiał na fakturę na inwestora - czyli płacę za materiał, ale oni umawiają transport lub samo go sobie organizują. Potem zwrot Vatu będzie jak znalazł na stół, czy łóżko  :tongue:

----------


## Zielony ogród

to sprawdzony sposób na ożywienie watku - maleńka prowokacja  :sick: 

aby źle mysleć o czyjejs inwestycji w budowę domu, musi byc spełnonych kilka warunków, nie tylko wiek, więc sobie nie dodawajcie. zreszta wiek to nie warunek, tylko raczej często towarzysząca okoliczność 

moja subiektywna lista warunków, które musi spełnic lekkomyslny inwestor:
- unikanie okreslenia naprawdę ostatecznej wielkości budżetu na budowę ("jakos to będzie, pieniądze sie znajdą" - zazwyczaj sie gubią, a nie znajdują)
- kupowanie projektu sercem bez udziału rozumu (ach dom marzeń!)
- zakładanie z góry, że kosztorys domu jest zawyżony o połowę - zazwyczaj nie jest, niestety, wprost przeciwnie
- patrzenie na swój przyszły dom oczami znajomych i ludzi z ulicy, którym chcemy zaimponować - oni nam do budowy nie dołożą ze swojego portfela, dlaczego my mamy finansować cudze doznania wzrokowe
- traktowanie budowy jak misjii na resztę życia - maksymalny kredyt, maksymalny dom. a jak sie troche pomieszka, to dom zaczyna być tylko mieszkaniem, nie zwraca sie uwagi na wiele rzeczy, a wakacji się chce, ciuchów sie chce, nowego samochodu sie chce. 

to taka dalsza porcja moich codziennych złośliwości - wyobraźcie sobie, jak ciężkie zycie musi mieć mój mąż.

----------


## msdracula

U mnie się jedna rzecz zgadza  :wink:  jednym z warunków przy wyborze projektu był wygląd  :smile:  był na ostatnim miejscu ale jednak  :wink:  Pierwsze kryterium to była u nas piwnica, potem metraż, potem rozkład wewnątrz i wygląd zewn. Oczywiście gdzieś po drodze były jeszcze koszty. Budżet mieliśmy w głowie od początku, teraz póki co się nie zmienia, robocizna nas mało kosztuje i tutaj jest nasza oszczędność, dzięki temu możemy mieć taki dom właśnie  :smile:  Kredytu na razie nie ma, ale tylko na razie niestety....

Ja bym do tej listy dorzuciła jeszcze jedno  :wink:  traktowanie pieniędzy z kredytu jak nie swoich i wydawanie ich lekką ręką jakby były wygraną w totka  :wink:  a te trzeba wydawać jeszcze ostrożniej niż swoje, bo tysiąc bankowy to tak naprawdę lekko ponad 1,5 tysiąca  :wink:

----------


## Wo&Mo

> to sprawdzony sposób na ożywienie watku - maleńka prowokacja 
> 
> aby źle mysleć o czyjejs inwestycji w budowę domu, musi byc spełnonych kilka warunków, nie tylko wiek, więc sobie nie dodawajcie. zreszta wiek to nie warunek, tylko raczej często towarzysząca okoliczność 
> 
> moja subiektywna lista warunków, które musi spełnic lekkomyslny inwestor:
> - unikanie okreslenia naprawdę ostatecznej wielkości budżetu na budowę ("jakos to będzie, pieniądze sie znajdą" - zazwyczaj sie gubią, a nie znajdują)
> - kupowanie projektu sercem bez udziału rozumu (ach dom marzeń!)
> - zakładanie z góry, że kosztorys domu jest zawyżony o połowę - zazwyczaj nie jest, niestety, wprost przeciwnie
> - patrzenie na swój przyszły dom oczami znajomych i ludzi z ulicy, którym chcemy zaimponować - oni nam do budowy nie dołożą ze swojego portfela, dlaczego my mamy finansować cudze doznania wzrokowe
> ...


 Zgadzam się w 100%. 

U nas jest tak, że wszyscy dookoła nam mówią, że ten dom jest za mały. I jakoś ciężko jest wytłumaczyć, że na więcej nas nie stać, że nie chcemy ryzykować. Wtedy słyszymy, że dom buduje się na całe życie, a przecież to doskonale wiemy. A najbardziej denerwujący jest fakt, jak wmawiają nam, że strop mamy zrobić lany bo może kiedyś zrobimy na górze drugie mieszkanie, a jak strop lany to odrazu podnieść dom o dwa pustaki. Do tego brak kominka w domu? Jejku niewyobrażalne!!! To przynajmniej mamy sobie komin wybudować by w przyszłości może jak nam się odwidzi by sobie wstawić. Wszystko fajnie pięknie, tylko za każdą pierdółkę trzeba płacić.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## Kwitko

*msdracula* bardzo się z Tobą zgadzam. Ludzie dostają 300 tys kredytu i myślą że są strasznie bogaci i mogą wszystko.  Nie raz takich widziałam, wielki dom, wszystko co najdroższe, nie oszczędzają na niczym bo przecież mają. Uważam że każde pieniądze trzeba szanować a te z kredytu szczególnie. 
*Zielony ogród*  wszystkie punkty są trafione, jednak kiedy nie buduje się z kredytu czasem trudno dokładnie określić budżet.  Zazwyczaj nie ma się wszystkiego na starcie i potem wychodzi  "a jakoś to będzie" i w tym przypadku niestety trzeba przygotować się na rozczarowania.  Warto jednak określić ile jesteśmy w stanie odkładać i radzę przyjąć tą pesymistyczną wersje  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zgadzam się w 100%. 
> 
> U nas jest tak, że wszyscy dookoła nam mówią, że ten dom jest za mały. I jakoś ciężko jest wytłumaczyć, że na więcej nas nie stać, że nie chcemy ryzykować. Wtedy słyszymy, że dom buduje się na całe życie, a przecież to doskonale wiemy. A najbardziej denerwujący jest fakt, jak wmawiają nam, że strop mamy zrobić lany bo może kiedyś zrobimy na górze drugie mieszkanie, a jak strop lany to odrazu podnieść dom o dwa pustaki. Do tego brak kominka w domu? Jejku niewyobrażalne!!! To przynajmniej mamy sobie komin wybudować by w przyszłości może jak nam się odwidzi by sobie wstawić. Wszystko fajnie pięknie, tylko za każdą pierdółkę trzeba płacić.


nie ma sensu robic rzeczy "bo może kiedyś". jedyną pewną rzeczą jest smierć i podatki; i nigdzie nie jest powiedziane, że dom sie buduje na całe życie. ja zawsze mówiłam, że jak juz w moim małym domku będe miała złote klamki i ściany wytapetowane pieniędzmi, to wtedy ewentualnie pomysle o czymś wiekszym, żeby gdzieś te pieniądze upchnąć.

wszyscy podnoszą domy o dwa pustaki. gdyby to było takie dobre, to przecież projekty gotowe już by to uwzględniały, bo jest ogólne parcie na podnoszenie ścianek kolankowych. skoro jednak w projektach tego nie ma, to musi być jakiś powód.

*Dracula* - faktycznie, pieniadze z kredytu lekko przyszły, lekko idą. a potem każda rata to wyrzeczenia w codziennym życiu.

----------


## Kwitko

A i jeszcze jedno, ja wcale nie uważam że dom buduje się na całe życie. Ja nie mam pojęcia gdzie będę za 5 lat a co dopiero za 20 ! A  na pewno planuje sobie na starość wybudować drugi dom, malutki, w górach  :big tongue:

----------


## Kalisa

> No i miejsce w ktorym mieszkamy - zawsze chcielismy tu mieszkac, ale teraz odkrywamy cos, czego nie wiedzielismy, np dzis na moim ogrodku pomiedzy drzewami bawily sie dwie wiewiorki ..  Tu jest cudnie - cisza, spokoj a jednak wszedzie wszystko na wyciagniecie reki


Hm..... właśnie takiej działki szukam  :smile: 
Ale jak już jest coś fajnego to ceny kosmiczne. Nie wydam 200 tyś na działkę, bo mnie na to nie stać.

----------


## msdracula

Skąd ja znam ten ból  :sad:  nam też każdy chciał dom powiększać, bo salon to "klitka" bo skosy, a podnieście sobie kolankową, a powiększcie wykusz w jadalni...Każdy wie lepiej od nas co nam jest potrzebne  :smile:  też się musimy za każdym razem tłumaczyć dlaczego kominek nie jest szczytem naszych marzeń  :smile:

----------


## Kalisa

> moja subiektywna lista warunków, które musi spełnic lekkomyslny inwestor:
> - unikanie okreslenia naprawdę ostatecznej wielkości budżetu na budowę ("jakos to będzie, pieniądze sie znajdą" - zazwyczaj sie gubią, a nie znajdują)
> - kupowanie projektu sercem bez udziału rozumu (ach dom marzeń!)
> - zakładanie z góry, że kosztorys domu jest zawyżony o połowę - zazwyczaj nie jest, niestety, wprost przeciwnie
> - patrzenie na swój przyszły dom oczami znajomych i ludzi z ulicy, którym chcemy zaimponować - oni nam do budowy nie dołożą ze swojego portfela, dlaczego my mamy finansować cudze doznania wzrokowe
> - traktowanie budowy jak misjii na resztę życia - maksymalny kredyt, maksymalny dom. a jak sie troche pomieszka, to dom zaczyna być tylko mieszkaniem, nie zwraca sie uwagi na wiele rzeczy, a wakacji się chce, ciuchów sie chce, nowego samochodu sie chce.


Zgadzam się ze wszystkim, ale niestety często myślę że uda mi się wybudować taniej niż innym. Wiem, błąd- jak już będę na etapie wyboru projektu  to poproszę was o kubeł zimnej wody  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

To my mamy chyba bardzo wyrozumiałą rodzinę, bo słyszymy tylko ale pięknie, jak ładnie i wszystko się wszystkim podoba. Ale może to dlatego że widzą jak sobie łokcie obrywamy przy pracy i nie chcą nam jeszcze dokładać  :big tongue: 
*Swiki* naprawdę załatwiacie już działkę? A może zdradzisz gdzie?

----------


## Wo&Mo

Ja póki co mówię, że dom buduję na całe życie bo mam dosyć życia w podróży. Chcę mieć już to miejsce gdzie będę wiedziała, że to tu już mogę sobie wszystko planować.

----------


## msdracula

Kwitko nam rodzina akurat tego nie mówi, tylko wszyscy ciekawscy odwiedzający  :smile:  rodzina nas bardzo pozytywnie dopinguje  :smile: 

Ja podobnie jak Wo&Mo mam nadzieję, że to będzie mój jedyny dom.

----------


## Kalisa

Swiki zazdroszczę,  brzmi idealnie! I te zloty motocyklistów  :tongue: 
Nie ma czegoś wolnego w Twojej okolicy ? Tylko gdzie to w ogóle jest ?  :big lol:

----------


## Kwitko

*msdracula* i chyba właśnie dlatego ja żadnych ciekawskich na działkę nie wpuszczam  :no: 
*swiki*  w Rabce - marzenie!!!  Ja mam jakieś 7 godzin jazdy więc jak już kupie działkę to przeniosę się na stałe  :big lol:  za 25 lat.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## msdracula

Kwitko a myślisz ,że my wpuszczamy? sami włażą  :mad:  najwięcej było jak tylko zaczynaliśmy. Pomagało rzeczowe ucinanie tematu  :smile:  Zaraz obok naszej działki są ogródki działkowe więc latem sporo ludzi się kręci, a z drugiej strony są 3 budowy zaczęte w tym samym czasie  i po sąsiedzku też się podgląda  :smile:

----------


## Kalisa

> To pewnie Ogrodzeiniec


O  ruinach zamku nic nie wspominała  :smile:

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## Pyrekcb

Oczywiście nie przebrnąłem przez cały wątek, ale tanio i przywoicie buduje Rembiewski.
Przykładowy domek ~200 tzł:
http://www.rembiewski.pl/?str=oferta...owe&model=td90

----------


## Kalisa

Dane ze strony, którą podałeś 

Powierzchnia całkowita	 90	 m2
Pokój dzienny	 33,0	m2
Korytarz	 5,5	 m2
Sień	 5,7	 m2
Pokój	 16,1	m2
Pokój	 12,0	m2
Kuchnia	 9,0	 m2
Łazienka	 5,0	 m2
WC	 1,7	 m2
Kotłownia	 2,0	 m2
Taras (opcja)	
CENA (netto)	 198.000 zł

Za co trzeba zaplacić 198 tyś? Jakoś mało konkretnie...

----------


## dusiaka

> *Arturo72 i swiki* mają w 100% racje, ta wycena jest dużo przeszacowana. Wykonawcy lubią robić z materiałem, bo łatwiej im doliczyć więcej za robote.
> 
> _Zagęszczenie gruntu pod posadzki parteru 160m2 80 m3 4 800_ To bardzo ciekawa cena, koszt wypożyczenia zagęszczarki to 60-100zł za dzień. 
> _Koparka 100zł/h +wywrotka 60-100zł/h_  u mnie wyszło 11h pracy, ale wykop w ciężkim terenie i na głębokość 2,2mx85m2
> _Beton klasy B20_ kosztuje około 220-250zł netto za m3.
> Bloczki betonowe na fundamenty maksymalnie 3zł brutto z transportem. Jak poszukasz to znajdziesz taniej 
> _Izolacja pionowa_, w cene również wliczyli zapewne rapowanie ścian. Ale i tak troche za dużo.
> _Izolacja pionowa styropian fs20 gr 10cm 56 m2 4 200_  Zapewne najtańszy styropian po 130-150zł brutto za m3 to jest 5,6m3 x 150zł =840zł, reszta robota.
> 
> ...


*heine84* - Tobie też dziękuję. wszyscy macie rację, tylko mnie, kobiecie, nie posiadającej doświadczenia w budowlance, naprawdę trudno połapać się w tym wszystkim. Na etapie urządzania miałabym dużo więcej do powiedzenia, a tak to.... sami widzicie, jak mi pięknie doliczają gdzie się da  :mad: 
Stal jest uwzględniona na 100%, nie mam jej w kosztorysie, ale na pewno wliczona w cenę -jeszcze kilka dni temu dzwonił do mnie, żeby uprzedzić, że od kwietnia znowu jej ceny pójdą w górę, i żeby się "zmieścić' w kosztorysie dobrze byłoby zacząć prace jeszcze w marcu.

----------


## DEZET

> Oczywiście nie przebrnąłem przez cały wątek, ale tanio i przywoicie buduje Rembiewski.
> Przykładowy domek ~200 tzł:
> http://www.rembiewski.pl/?str=oferta...owe&model=td90


A Ty firma jesteś , że vat-u nie doliczasz? Dodaj do 200tys. 23% i już pięknie rośnie do 246tysiaków. no trochę zwrotu dostaniesz  :wink: 
"Tanio" jest dla tej firmy - minimum pracy -bloczki 42cm, tynki z 2 stron i gotowy dom.
Jak nie chcesz, nie potrafisz nic zrobić samemu, to jest to wyjście- kupić gotowca. W tej cenie zamieszkasz, ale np. za inny kolor na ścianach już musisz dopłacić, bo to 
opcja. A czy przyłącza też są w tej cenie: prąd , gaz, woda, kanalizacja? Ja wątpię.

----------


## DEZET

> *heine84* - Tobie też dziękuję. wszyscy macie rację, tylko mnie, kobiecie, nie posiadającej doświadczenia w budowlance, naprawdę trudno połapać się w tym wszystkim. Na etapie urządzania miałabym dużo więcej do powiedzenia, a tak to.... sami widzicie, jak mi pięknie doliczają gdzie się da 
> Stal jest uwzględniona na 100%, nie mam jej w kosztorysie, ale na pewno wliczona w cenę -jeszcze kilka dni temu dzwonił do mnie, żeby uprzedzić, że od kwietnia znowu jej ceny pójdą w górę, i żeby się "zmieścić' w kosztorysie dobrze byłoby zacząć prace jeszcze w marcu.


Ponieważ już o "kosztorysie" wszystko powiedziano, to najlepiej jak pisał Arturo- firmę pogonić. A tekst - "zaczynajmy, bo ceny pójdą w górę"- stara śpiewka wszelkich fachowców, aby tylko złapać klienta. Firmy doliczają do materiałów 10-15% kosztów pośrednich, mimo, że i tak mają przeważnie upusty w hurtowniach. Lepiej samemu załatwiać i dogadywać się co do terminu dostawy, żeby budowlańcy mieli zajęcie i nie czekali na materiał. 
1 dzień. Zamawiasz beton na fundamenty- już wykonane wykopy, zbrojenia i szalunki- zalewają.
2 dz.  Przyjazd bloczków i cementu na ściany fundamentowe- murują ze 2 dni.
5 dz. Przyjazd materiału na ściany- murują np. 2 tygodnie, a Ty masz czas na zorganizowanie kolejnych materiałów. I tak trzeba to etapować.. i pilnować ekipy.

Beton zamówisz 2 dni wcześniej, po uzgodnieniu z ekipą , kiedy chcą lać ławy, wieńce, itd. Z tym w betoniarniach nie powinno być problemu.

----------


## bitter

> Skąd ja znam ten ból  nam też każdy chciał dom powiększać, bo salon to "klitka" bo skosy, a podnieście sobie kolankową, a powiększcie wykusz w jadalni...Każdy wie lepiej od nas co nam jest potrzebne  też się musimy za każdym razem tłumaczyć dlaczego kominek nie jest szczytem naszych marzeń


A to już tak jest w naturze ludzkiej, że są pewne rzeczy dla nas niewyobrażalne i ciężko nam pojąć jak inni mogą myśleć inaczej. Sam często się łapię na tym, że nie potrafię zrozumieć jak można mieć dom bez kominka  :wink:  Ale oczywiście skoro mnie się nie podoba chodzenie po marketach a gro populacji to uwielbia to tka musi być ze wszystkim. Już wiele razy napisałem, że ja jestem z tych co dom budują dla kominka i ogrodu a nie odwrotnie  :wink: . Natomiast podnoszenie ścianki .... za to powinni łeb ucinać. Już ktoś wcześniej tu napisał. Jak chcesz mieć wyższe piętro to kup taki projekt a nie podnoś ściankę a potem dom z zewnątrz będzie wyglądać jak z karykatury.




> Zgadzam się ze wszystkim, ale niestety często myślę że uda mi się wybudować taniej niż innym. Wiem, błąd- jak już będę na etapie wyboru projektu  to poproszę was o kubeł zimnej wody


Jak ja żałuję, że wcześniej nie trafiłem tutaj. Może moja obecność jest próbą ukojenia ran po pierwszym domu? Jako kompletnemu laikowi wydawało mi się, że zbuduję dom za 500 tys. Każdy kto wybudował ten projekt (Dandys) twierdził, że się nie zmieścił w tej kwocie. Ale ja mam taką niestety upartą naturę, że musiałem nauczyć się na własnych błędach. Mój dom zamknął się prawdopodobnie (prawdopodobnie bo sprzedałem go i nie ja już kończyłem) w kwocie grubo ponad 750tys! Popełniłem wszystkie możliwe wymienione błędy przez Zielony Ogród.

- budowa z materiałem przez jedną ekipe (wybrałem najtańszą ale w okresie bumu budowlanego więc ceny były kosmiczne)
- drogi kierownik budowy
- nieskalkulowane koszty przyłączy, architekta, projektów itp itd
- źle wybrany projekt (marzeniami nie rozumem) - dużo za duży, a bo goście będą mieli gdzie spać, a bo dzieci będą miały swoją wymarzoną łazienkę, wykusze, garaż w bryle, dodatkowe pokoje bo może dzieci przybędzie
- budowa na zasadzie "tysiąc czy dwa tysiące złotych nie stanowi różnicy przy tak ogromnej kwocie kredytu"
- rata kredytu dobrana na maksa - (nie starczało na prąd po podwyżkach stóp procentowych)

I żeby było jasne wykańczałem potem dom kupując na Allegro, więc się niech nie wydaje komuś, że jak będzie miał projekt 200m2 i będzie kupował tanie rzeczy to nie popłynie. Kuchnię montowałem sam, sam układałem podłogi i robiłem sufity podwieszane, za darmo miałem położoną gładź, drzwi wewnętrzne za 700 zł z ościeżnicą itp itd ... a kasy brakowało i brakowało

Uczcie się więc na przykładzie tych co popełnili błędy i nie obrażajcie nawet jak ktoś Wam dosadnie napisze że Wasz projekt jest do d...y  :wink: 
Mam nadzieję, że w przyszłym roku napiszę na tym wątku że mi się udało zmieścić nie w 200 tys a choćby w 350 (bo zakładam 400) i mam nadzieję, że jak będę czytał to co właśnie napisałem nie pomyślę "ale Ty znów głupi i naiwny byłeś"  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

*bitter* - pięknie to ująłeś. Na budowie, a przed nią w szczególności trzeba wszystko przemyśleć 10x. 
Przykład dusiaki pokazuje, jak można orżnąć nie znającego się na budowaniu inwestora.
W jakiejkolwiek dziedzinie- NIGDY! - nie wspominać nawet, że się na tym nie znacie. Wcisną Wam najgorszy kit.
Czytać, pytać wcześniej, jeśli czegoś nie wiecie- ci co budują/zbudowali chętnie odpowiedzą lub przynajmniej rozjaśnią pewne rzeczy,czy "wyleją" ten kubeł zimnej wody.
Budowlaniec zawsze będzie robił tak, aby zrobić minimalnym nakładem pracy. Jak czytam DB osób, które mają wieczne problemy z ekipami, to im szczerze współczuję.

----------


## owp

> A to już tak jest w naturze ludzkiej, że są pewne rzeczy dla nas niewyobrażalne i ciężko nam pojąć jak inni mogą myśleć inaczej. Sam często się łapię na tym, że nie potrafię zrozumieć jak można mieć dom bez kominka


Może po 2-3 latach policzysz ile razy zapaliłeś w kominku i stwierdzisz, że niepotrzebnie budowałeś...  :wink:

----------


## bitter

Oj nie. Miałem już kominek i musiałem w nim palić bo był z płaszczem wodnym. Musiałem bo musiałem oszczędzać a drewno tańsze niż gaz. Wtedy rzeczywiście miałem dość. Ale jeżeli to nie będzie obowiązek ale przyjemność, wtedy kiedy chcę to uwierz mi, że będę palił często. Uwielbiam ogień od dziecka (za co nie raz od ojca dostałem baty  :wink:  ) lubię czasem się skatować fizycznie na przykład rąbiąc drewno itp. Ale żeby nie było to tutaj też przemyślałem wiele spraw. Kominek tylko powietrzny, żadnych rozprowadzeń powietrza, żadnych płaszczy - w małym domu to zbędne wydatki. Za to kominek porządny, z dobrymi parametrami spalania i śliczny (dla mnie oczywiście).

----------


## owp

Popieram brak udziwnień do kominka. Mi się kominek znudził po 2 latach, a mam otwarty - wg mnie dużo przyjemniejszy, ale to sprawa indywidualna.

----------


## dusiaka

> *bitter* - pięknie to ująłeś. Na budowie, a przed nią w szczególności trzeba wszystko przemyśleć 10x. 
> Przykład dusiaki pokazuje, jak można orżnąć nie znającego się na budowaniu inwestora.
> W jakiejkolwiek dziedzinie- NIGDY! - nie wspominać nawet, że się na tym nie znacie. Wcisną Wam najgorszy kit.
> Czytać, pytać wcześniej, jeśli czegoś nie wiecie- ci co budują/zbudowali chętnie odpowiedzą lub przynajmniej rozjaśnią pewne rzeczy,czy "wyleją" ten kubeł zimnej wody.
> Budowlaniec zawsze będzie robił tak, aby zrobić minimalnym nakładem pracy. Jak czytam DB osób, które mają wieczne problemy z ekipami, to im szczerze współczuję.


hola, hola  :tongue:  jeszcze mnie nikt nie orżnął. Słucham Waszych rad i jutro jestem umówiona z murarzem - weźmie projekt i rysunki, za kilka dni da wycenę. Mam już kilka wycen na dachówkę i nawet negocjuję nieco. Uczę się od najlepszych, a co :tongue:

----------


## DEZET

> hola, hola  jeszcze mnie nikt nie orżnął. Słucham Waszych rad i jutro jestem umówiona z murarzem - weźmie projekt i rysunki, za kilka dni da wycenę. Mam już kilka wycen na dachówkę i nawet negocjuję nieco. Uczę się od najlepszych, a co


Ja nie napisałem, że już orżnął- ale próbuje  :wink:  Nie martw się-czuwamy.
A jeśli będziesz mieć wątpliwości, to nie zgadzaj się od razu na propozycje budowlańców- mów, że musisz się z tym "przespać". 
Budowa to nie wyścig, który można za rok powtórzyć - dzień, dwa zwłoki, nic nie znaczy.

----------


## surgi22

> Oj nie. Miałem już kominek i musiałem w nim palić bo był z płaszczem wodnym. Musiałem bo musiałem oszczędzać a drewno tańsze niż gaz. Wtedy rzeczywiście miałem dość. Ale jeżeli to nie będzie obowiązek ale przyjemność, wtedy kiedy chcę to uwierz mi, że będę palił często. Uwielbiam ogień od dziecka (za co nie raz od ojca dostałem baty  ) lubię czasem się skatować fizycznie na przykład rąbiąc drewno itp. Ale żeby nie było to tutaj też przemyślałem wiele spraw. Kominek tylko powietrzny, żadnych rozprowadzeń powietrza, żadnych płaszczy - w małym domu to zbędne wydatki. Za to kominek porządny, z dobrymi parametrami spalania i śliczny (dla mnie oczywiście).


Nie po to wyszliśmy z jaskini żeby na środku chałupy ,,ognisko'' rozpalać  :no:   Ale oczywiście pasje należy rozumieć a o gustach nie dyskutować. Ten komu  sie kominek i palenie w nim podoba ma i jest  :big lol:  , ten co nie lubi nie ma i też jest  :big lol: . Pluralizm ot co.

----------


## bitter

surgi ... a jak patrzysz na tyłek fajnej dziewczyny to nie masz wrażenia, że Twój organizm zachowuje się jakbyś był z jaskini?  :wink:

----------


## Kalisa

> surgi ... a jak patrzysz na tyłek fajnej dziewczyny to nie masz wrażenia, że Twój organizm zachowuje się jakbyś był z jaskini?


Dobre  :big grin: 



PS. Bitter ale się zmieniłeś  :smile:

----------


## bitter

> PS. Bitter ale się zmieniłeś


Stwierdziłem, że ten avatar z domkiem jest mało rozpoznawalny. Zastanawiałem się jaka postać do mnie pasuje i wyszło, że dwie. Mc Gywer albo Pomysłowy Dobromir  :wink:  zwyciężył mój idol z dzieciństwa. To drugi ja!  :wink:

----------


## surgi22

> surgi ... a jak patrzysz na tyłek fajnej dziewczyny to nie masz wrażenia, że Twój organizm zachowuje się jakbyś był z jaskini?


Ja nie mam wrażenia ja to WIEM i CZUJĘ  :tongue:

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## bitter

> wujek?


Każdy pewnie takiego wujka ma gdzieś w rodzinie  :wink:

----------


## adamzzz

mój brat właśnie kończy SSO w projecie bardzo podobnym do dandys. Patrząc da rzut to prawie identyczny tylko troche większy bo 14x14m.  Bryła bardzo skomplikowana, balkony, wykusze. W środku jedna długa ściana nośna w kształcie łuku (murowana była tydzień czasu z cegieł).  Dom budowany systemem gospodarczym (robocizna ojciec za darmo i tylko czasem jakiś pomocnik dodatkowo płatny). Tylko do dachu firma.  Maksymalne cięcie kosztów z każdej strony i efekt taki, że w 100 tyś się zmieścił.  Z tego zostało mu chyba ze 400 stempli, kilka m3 desek i  z 8 palet pełnej cegły.
Dom z najtańszego gazobetonu przykryty dachówką brassa po 17 zł.
Dom buduje już chyba 1,5 roku i jak z nim rozmawiam to teraz budował by coś prostego z dwuspadowym dachem.

----------


## DEZET

> mój brat właśnie kończy SSO w projecie bardzo podobnym do dandys. Patrząc da rzut to prawie identyczny tylko troche większy bo 14x14m.  Bryła bardzo skomplikowana, balkony, wykusze. W środku jedna długa ściana nośna w kształcie łuku (murowana była tydzień czasu z cegieł).  Dom budowany systemem gospodarczym (robocizna ojciec za darmo i tylko czasem jakiś pomocnik dodatkowo płatny). Tylko do dachu firma.  Maksymalne cięcie kosztów z każdej strony i efekt taki, że w 100 tyś się zmieścił.  Z tego zostało mu chyba ze 400 stempli, kilka m3 desek i  z 8 palet pełnej cegły.
> Dom z najtańszego gazobetonu przykryty dachówką brassa po 17 zł.
> Dom buduje już chyba 1,5 roku i jak z nim rozmawiam to teraz budował by coś prostego z dwuspadowym dachem.


Jakby brat na forum zaglądał, kto wie, czy porwałby się na taką budowę  :wink: 
Albo budujemy tanio, albo chcemy się pokazać tymi balkonami, wykuszami, itp. ozdobnikami, które.. ciągną kasę jak odkurzacz.
Wiadomo, że system gospodarczy vel "tymi ręcami" jest w czasie znacznie wydłużony.
A do tego np. taka łukowata ściana nośna z cegły- zdaję sobie sprawę, że może się podobać taka łukowata, ale uzasadnienia ekonomicznego nie ma. 
P.S. Chętnie zobaczyłbym rzut tego domku z ciekawości.

----------


## adamzzz

nie mam niestety wersji elektronicznej rzutu domu. Dziś byłem na budowie i przyjrzałem sie tej ścianie i w zasadzie to jest ona w krztałcie dużej rozciągnietej litery  S. Długa gdzies na 7-8m. Z tego co brat mówił to ponad 2 tyś cegieł na nią poszło.

----------


## owp

Jak się zmieścił w 100tys za taki dom, to gratuluję. 
DEZET - wszelkie ozdoby raczej nie mają uzasadnienia ekonomicznego...

----------


## rudi102

Witam wszystkich
przebrnelam przez caly watek i ciesze sie ogromnie ze tu trafilam  :smile:  w tej chwili jestesmy z mezem na etapie poszukiwania projektu - wlasciwie to juz wybralismy ale ja nadal szukam czegos mniejszego/tanszego itd.
mimo tego ze moje doswiadczenia dotyczace budowy dotycza tylko poszukiwania projektu (trwa to od 1,5 roku) to juz moge stwierdzic ze do tego takze trzeba dojrzec i zastanowic sie kilkanascie razy. 
pierwszym faworytem byla Magnolia z mg projekt (az sama w tej chwili smieje sie z naszej naiwnosci  :big grin:  ) http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/magnolia
dopiero po przeczytaniu wielu watkow w forum i dyskusjach z rodzina zaczelismy sie sklaniac ku dwuspadowym dachom, domach bez garazu, powierzchniach 100-120m2. gdyby nie to ze mielismy wiele czasu na przemyslenia (brak kasy na rozpoczecie budowy) to pewnie juz bysmy zaczeli magnolie (czubki!) Dlatego tym co jeszcze sie zastanawiaja nad projektem radze aby dali sobie jeszcze troche czasu i kazdy jego szczegol dokladnie przemysleli.
po wieeeelu poszukiwaniach trafil sie W jak W-20.12b -> http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/lustrox.php?kod=w2012b jednak i tu pojawiaja sie dylematy - no bo piwnica i po co nam az 123m2 ?! ale dom trzeba i tak podniesc bo nie bedzie spadku do kanalizacji wiec piwnice robimy - garaz zasypujemy z racji mozliwych problemow z odprowadzaniem wody, zasniezonego podjazdu itd. a samochod bedziemy stawiac w stodole. a metrow tyle bo tyle nam trzeba, mniejsze domki z tym samym ukladem sa wg nas jednak troche ZA male wiec pewnie zostaniemy przy tym.
budowac chcemy systemem gospodarczym, ekipa to: mąż, teść, szwagier, tato, brat - w tym 1 zbudowal juz dom, 1-elektryk-zapaleniec, 1-hydraulik, 1-budowlaniec, a 1-bedzie robil wszystko co mu tamci powiedza co by miec dach nad glowa i dom marzen  :big grin:  tylko do dachu przyjdzie bardziej profesjonalna ekipa.
dalej sie waham czy 200-250tys starczy (chcemy wykonczyc poki co tylko parter, piwnica pozostanie w stanie surowym i poczeka na lepsze czasy). jak nie starczy to dramatu nie bedzie bo wiekszosc tej kwoty stanowic bedzie przychod ze sprzedazy dzialek, a jak zacznie brakowac pojdziemy do banku (ale juz nie po kredyt z maksymalnie wysoka rata i na 30lat wiec dramatu nie bedzie - mam nadzieje...)
o swoich watpliwosciach bede sie dzielic na forum a jak juz sie zacznie na dobre (koniec lata-jak sprzedamy dzialki) postaram sie opisac wsio w DB. 
adamzzz rowniez gratuluje bratu - niezly wyczyn. niedawno bylismy u znajomego na budowie ktory sam buduje dom-160m2 uzytkowej, podpiwniczony, dach wielospadowy, lukarna. SSZ wyniosl ok.150tys wiec jest to do zrobienia co mnie pozytywnie nastawia do naszej budowy  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

*rudi102*- rozwalił mnie Twój post. To ja wyleję "kubeł zimnej wody"  Wy jesteście jeszcze niezdecydowani!!
Najpierw -po co taki duży- 123m2, potem bo tyle Wam potrzeba!? To w końcu czego potrzebujecie?
Chcecie budować ten W20- a piętro zostawiać na kiedyś tam- bez sensu, 
to lepiej wybrać parterówkę z 1-2 pokojami więcej i dać sobie spokój z piętrem.
A budowanie piwnicy bo nie będzie spadku do kanalizy- brak słów. To bez tego nie można podnieść domu?
Skoro macie budowlańca w rodzinie to powinien wiedzieć, że to nie jest potrzebne -wystarczy wyższe ściany fundamentowe.
Koszt zrobienia dobrze zaizolowanej piwnicy, to jakby budować jedną kondygnację- koszty spore.
Ja Wam radzę "uniwersalnym" : "nie idźcie tą drogą"  :wink:

----------


## rudi102

> Najpierw -po co taki duży- 123m2, potem bo tyle Wam potrzeba!? To w końcu czego potrzebujecie?


pytanie po co taki duzy zadawalam sobie wczesniej, po czym doszlismy do wniosku ze taki wlasnie dom spelni nasze wymagania




> Chcecie budować ten W20- a piętro zostawiać na kiedyś tam- bez sensu,
> to lepiej wybrać parterówkę z 1-2 pokojami więcej i dać sobie spokój z piętrem.


to sie nazywa budowanie etapami... wg nas ma to sens. dom z poddaszem bedzie z racji tego ze parterowka by sie nie zmiescila w takim metrazu na dzialce, poza tym lubimy poddasze i bedziemy miec stamtad piekny widok z ktorego nie chce rezygnowac. poki co spokojnie wystarczy nam parter a gore bedziemy wykanczac z biezacych oszczednosci dzieki czemu byc moze uda sie bez kredytu.




> To bez tego nie można podnieść domu?


pewnie ze mozna i tez sie nad tym zastanawialismy. jeszcze nie podjelismy decyzji dlatego wciaz czytam ten watek i probuje przeliczyc ile wiecej wyjdzie nas piwnica w porownaniu do kosztow podniesienia fundamentu. poza tym chcemy grzac mialem lub groszkiem wiec przydaloby sie ten opal gdzies skladowac.. projekty spelaniajace nasze wymagania maja kotlownie na 7-8m2 wiec przydaloby sie gdzies jeszcze upchac opal - np w dobudowanym garazu a to tez jest koszt. wiec podniesienie fundamentu+garaz to niewiele mniej co budowa piwnicy... stad ten pomysl.. moze Tobie wydawac sie idiotyczny i dlatego "rozwalil Cie moj post" ale ja tylko probuje sie czegos dowiedziec opisujac swoja sytuacje. mimo wszystko dzieki za odpowiedz i kubel zimnej wody  :big tongue:

----------


## motylek0503

rudi 102 dobrze że się zastanawiasz ja też tak blądziłam i do teraz nie jestem pewna ale trzeba wiedzieć czego się chce żeby wiedzieć co wybrać życzę żeby ci się udało

----------


## owp

rudi - lepiej zrezygnować z piwnicy od razu, jeśli nie jesteście przekonani. To naturalne, że nie wiecie do końca czego chcecie, ja bym jednak sugerował wziąć większy kredyt i wykończyć cały dom, potem się już strasznie nie chce wykańczać i tak się to rozwleka na lata... Z tym miałem to szalejecie  :smile:  Zastanów się też, czy do małego domku opłaca się groszek pakować.

----------


## Kwitko

Tyle że rudi chyba nie chce brać kredytu.
Piwnice dobrze przemyślcie bo koszt jest naprawdę duży.
Myślę że budowa budynku gospodarczego będzie tańsza.

----------


## Wódowlaniec

> Tyle że rudi chyba nie chce brać kredytu.
> Piwnice dobrze przemyślcie bo koszt jest naprawdę duży.
> Myślę że budowa budynku gospodarczego będzie tańsza.


 Projektant próbował mnie namówić na piwnicę, ale według moich obliczeń to około 40-50 tys. większy wydatek.Tak jak przedmówca napisał dużo taniej można wybudować później domek gospodarczy taki np 5m x 3m (w zalezności od funduszy).W koncu w tym wątku chodzi o racjonalne cięcie kosztów po to żeby się zmieścić w tych 200tys.

----------


## owp

> Tyle że rudi chyba nie chce brać kredytu.


 Wiem, tylko zwracam uwagę, że czasem lepiej użerać się z kredytem niż z ciułaniem na wykończenie domu.

----------


## Kwitko

Fakt zaskórniaki trzeba  mieć!!!
I to sporo  :big grin:  My mieliśmy około 100 tys. i myślę że z tą sumą można zaczynać. Oczywiście jeżeli jesteśmy w stanie na bieżąco odkładać. Jeżeli rocznie odłożymy jakieś 40 tys. w trzy lata spokojnie domek można wybudować. Oczywiście mowa o domu za 200 tys.  :smile:

----------


## rudi102

hmm chyba nie wszyscy doczytali ze budowa (mniej wiecej do SSZ lub wiecej) bedzie finansowana ze srodkow uzyskanych ze sprzedazy dzialek wiec to nie jest tak ze jestem gola i wesola i chce sie budowac z biezacych oszczednosci. a dalej systemem tak jak napisal kwitko. 
wiem ze nielatwo mieszka sie w niewykonczonym domu ale brac na to kredyt  wydaje mi sie przesada.. wprowadzam sie na parter do niewykonczonego domu i w ciagu 2-3 lat powoli sobie konczymy. do banku musialabym oddac duzo wiecej niz wzielam, a tak wydam to na lepszy material czy na cokolwiek innego co mi sie umysli.
co do piwnicy - bardzo dziekuje za opinie. bede dalej walkowala ten temat w domu i przeliczala czy jest sens sie w to pakowac.

----------


## bitter

rudi zostaw pomysł o piwnicy i o węglu. W 21 wieku nie używa się piwnicy w tanim domu (bo jak ktoś ma do wydania 40 tys to mu wolno mieć nawet dwie piwnice). Dam Ci prosty przykład. Piwnica będzie kosztować 40 tys, piec na miał 6 tys? (nie wiem) załóżmy, że całość ok 50 tys. Coroczne dostawy węgla, szuflowanie syf w domu, nie wyjedziesz na tydzień wakacji bo kto napali w piecu ... masakra. A co w zamian? Dobre ocieplenie domu i ogrzewanie prądem (policz na ile lat wystarczy Ci na prąd jak zaoszczędzisz na tej piwnicy według mnie na co najmniej 30 lat grzania za darmo). Jak się boisz prądu to za 20 tys kupisz mega porządną pompę ciepła, nie piep..ysz się z jakimś zasranym węglem i masz taniej niż węglem oraz 30 tys w kieszeni!

----------


## Zielony ogród

za pieniądze, które sie wydaje na samą budowe piwnicy mozna mieć prądu na ogrzewanie małego domu na 20 lat. Plus to, co sie zaoszcządzi nie kupując pieca i węgla, nie wymieniając tego pieca (no niestety piece nie sa wieczne) - i masz prądu na kolejne 10 lat. Nie licząc robocizny. Jeżeli ktoś chce rozkładać wydatki w czasie, to prąd jest dobrym sposobem na rozłożenie w czasie wydatków na instalację i eksploatację ogrzewania (ogrzewanie kablowe to bardzo tania inwestycja)

----------


## msdracula

To ja się odezwę w sprawie piwnicy  :big grin:  sama ja mam, ale budowanie jej tylko dla spadku i miejsca na opał uważam ze bezsensowne  :smile: 
U nas powodów było więcej. Koszty nie wyszły takie spore jak mysleliśmy bo wyniosło nas to 45tyś, w tym fundamenty, wykop i ścianę fundamentową i tak przecież trzeba by było zrobić. 
Tylko że u nas już na etapie szukania projektu piwnica to był warunek numer jeden. 
A piętro bym zostawiła, uważam że super podejście żeby jak najwięcej zrobić bez kredytu.
My też myślimy nad zostawieniem poddasza ale to zostawienie to tylko będzie brak umeblowania lub paneli. Po prostu szybciej się chcemy przeprowadzić.

----------


## bowess

Rudi - widać duży "postęp" od Magnolii do W-20 w potanianiu.  :smile:  Idź dalej tą drogą.

Napiszę z perspektywy 30-latków, którzy też budowali bez kredytu i z pomocą rodziny. Po pierwsze przemyśl ogrzewanie. Piec obsługowy to uciążliwość no i obowiązek. Jako mama z dwójką maluchów bardzo doceniam fakt, że nie muszę nic majstrować w kotłowni, cały czas mam ciepło, a i mąż nie ma upierdliwych obowiązków domowego palacza. Mam porównanie, bo mój dom rodzinny ma CO na węgiel i póki mieszkałam, brałam aktywny udział w szuflowaniu, noszeniu, paleniu, usuwaniu popiołu. Jeżeli dom będzie na wsi i macie możliwość kupna taniego drewna z lasu to można dogrzewać dom kominkiem. Palenie drewnem w głównym piecu niestety wymaga jeszcze częstszych wizyt w kotłowni. My teraz korzystamy z gazu i jest super. Po drugie - piwnica moim zdaniem tylko na działki z bardzo dużym spadem i dobrymi warunkami wodnymi, inaczej koszt niewspółmierny do zysków.

Też zakładaliśmy wykończenie poddasza w późniejszym terminie, ale poszło siłą rozpędu i już jest gotowe. Też budowaliśmy z własnych środków i liczyliśmy się z tym, że być może na samym parterze pomieszkamy 2-3 lata. W związku z tym wybraliśmy projekt z 2 dodatkowymi pokoikami na parterze. 

O samym W-20. Plusy jakie są, każdy widzi.  :smile:  Wymienię minusy. Niewygodne zabiegowe schody, skomplikowany komin kotłowniany - przewód dymowy i 5 wentylacyjnych (czy można coś takiego zrobić z gotowych kształtek, a jeśli tak, to ile będzie kosztowało? a może tylko murowanie wchodzi w grę?), pokoik 8,1m2 na poddaszu moim zdaniem za ciasny - raczej jako garderoba albo suszarnia, całkowicie zbędny balkon, no i subiektywne odczucie na koniec - nie podoba mi się elewacja frontowa, bo okna kończą się na nierównej wysokości.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> To ja się odezwę w sprawie piwnicy  sama ja mam, ale budowanie jej tylko dla spadku i miejsca na opał uważam ze bezsensowne 
> U nas powodów było więcej. Koszty nie wyszły takie spore jak mysleliśmy bo wyniosło nas to 45tyś, w tym fundamenty, wykop i ścianę fundamentową i tak przecież trzeba by było zrobić. 
> Tylko że u nas już na etapie szukania projektu piwnica to był warunek numer jeden. 
> A piętro bym zostawiła, uważam że super podejście żeby jak najwięcej zrobić bez kredytu.
> 
> My też myślimy nad zostawieniem poddasza ale to zostawienie to tylko będzie brak umeblowania lub paneli. Po prostu szybciej się chcemy przeprowadzić.


czy te koszty piwnicy to z wykończeniem? drzwi, ścianki działowe, elektryka, tynkowanie, izolacja, posadzki, wentylacja? schody? bo jeżeli tak, to faktycznie niedrogo.
ale u ciebie ukształtowanie terenu prosiło sie o piwnicę, przynajmniej tak to na zdjęciu wygląda. jeżeli teren płaski, i jeszcze z wodą wysoko, to trzeba to dobrze przemysleć. 
jeszcze, co wiem od rodziny, jeżeli piwnica nieogrzewana i nie daj Boże z garażem, to trzeba dobrze podłogi parteru ocieplić, bo ciągnie zimnem.

----------


## msdracula

Zielony ogród ten koszt to koszt całkowity tego co mamy do tej pory: wykop, fundamenty, murowanie piwnicy, materiały na strop, deski, chudziak, izolacja, ocieplenie, kanalizacja, drenaż, obsypka żwirowa na 0,5 metra. Teraz trzeba by było po prostu obliczyć ile byśmy musieli wydać jakby piwnicy nie było...chociażbiorąc pdo uwagę nasze ukształtowanie terenu ściana fundamentowa musiałaby być bardzo wysoko.
Co do instalacji to koszt elektryki w całym domu (łącznie z piwnicą) to u nas ok. 3 tyś więc ciężko tutaj wyliczyć ile sama piwnica wyniesie. Piony mamy wszędzie w jednym miejscu. W miejscu gdzie kanaliza wchodzi do domu jest kotłownia a zaraz nad nią łazienka na górze, więc tutaj też koszt nieduży. Zostaje otynkowanie i gres przemyslowy, a jaki koszt to dowiemy się za jakiś czas. W piwnicy na pewno salonów nie będzie  :wink: 

co do działówek...są ściany nośne, pomieszczenia już są gotowe, nic węcej nie będzie murowane.

----------


## DEZET

Potwierdziły się moje przypuszczenia co do piwnicy- 40-50tys. Za to można mieć dach na gotowo.
O babraniu się w węglu. itp. nawet mi się myśleć nie chce- nie po to budujemy dom, żeby być jego niewolnikiem (kredyt to inna sprawa :wink:  )
Przerabiałem palenie w piecu- noszenie węgla, drzewa na piętro, wynoszenie popiołu, ciągle dokładanie- porażka.
Od 15-16 lat mam gaz i jak chcę to grzeję bez problemów co i cwu.
Dla Was rozwiązanie prądowe lub pompa ciepła zamiast właściwie zbytecznej piwnicy wydaje mi się najlepsze.
I nie sugeruj się, że działki sprzedasz tak szybko, jak Ci się wydaje- no, może jeśli są bardzo tanie lub w okolicy jest duży popyt, ale jak widzę w swojej okolicy rynek dał sobie na wstrzymanie.

----------


## msdracula

Dezet moje obliczenia Cię utwierdziły? według moich piwnica jest tańsza, ale tylko dlatego że robiliśmy to sami. Jak robi to firma to faktycznie wychodzi 40-50tyś.
My się w węglu teraz babramy, dla mnie to nie jest jakoś uciążliwe. ale u siebie będę już mieć piec z podajnikiem. Rozwiązań dot. ogrzewania jest sporo, więc jest wybór i każdy wybiera to, co uważa że jest dla niego najlepsze  :smile: 

Pompa ciepła to też jest spory koszt, już chyba lepiej grzać prądem lub gazem.

----------


## rudi102

co do ogrzewania - probowalam wielokrotnie przekonywac zeby na gaz, ew. na prad ale nie przegadasz :/ wiec juz nawet nie bede tego tematu rozstrzasac
piwnica - poza podwyzszeniem budynku i kotlownia ma wiele innych zalet i jesli koszty okaza sie w przeliczeniu niewiele wyzsze (jak w przypadku msdraculi) jednak sie zdecydujemy. woda jest nisko, grunt co prawda gliniasty ale obecnie mieszkamy obok przyszlej budowy w domu podpiwniczonym-woda nie podchodzi, sciany suche mimo ze piwnica nieogrzewana, drenazu brak.
bowess co do schodow - chcemy zmienic na dwubiegowe ze spocznikiem, 
komin tez mi sie wydawal skomplikowany ale w przyszlym tyg bedziemy rozmawiac z (byc moze) przyszlym kierownikiem budowy zobacze co on na to powie,
maly pokoj na poddaszu - bedzie sluzyl jako gabinet, a nawet jesli okaze sie ze zrobi sie nas wiecej niz planowalismy (  :big grin:  ) - wcale nie jest taki maly (po podlodze ma 12,5m2). widzielismy go na zywo i jest calkiem ustawny (sama bylam pozytywnie zaskoczona),
balkon - do usuniecia,
okna frontowe - nie wiem jak to sie stalo ale dopiero Ty zwrocilas mi na to uwage! ja sie w rzuty wpatrywalam, a tu taka skucha  :big tongue:  dopisuje do listy pytan dla architekta adaptujacego.
dziekuje za wszelkie wskazowki, sugestie i kubly zimnej wody ;]

----------


## msdracula

Z piwnicą już tak jest połowa kocha połowa nienawidzi. Jeśli faktycznie macie taką potrzebę i nie będzie to tylko kwestia sposobu ogrzewania to budujcie  :smile:  Tylko na gliniastym podłożu ja bym nie ryzykowała braku drenażu, przy własnej robociźnie to nie jest duży koszt.

----------


## pawel2210

jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie prądem to teraz jest wszystko ładnie pięknie i tanio, ale za kilkanaście kilkadziesiąt lat może nie być tak kolorowo ze względu na narzucenie przez ue ograniczeń w emisji co2 i prąd będzie baardzo drogi... :Sad:

----------


## jasiek71

> jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie prądem to teraz jest wszystko ładnie pięknie i tanio, ale za kilkanaście kilkadziesiąt lat może nie być tak kolorowo ze względu na narzucenie przez ue ograniczeń w emisji co2 i prąd będzie baardzo drogi...


 a jak niby będą wyglądały ceny gazu, węgla, ropy... za te kilkanaście czy kilkadziesiąt lat ?

----------


## pawel2210

węgiel może nie być drogi bo zmniejszy się jego zużycie... no a jeśli chodzi o prąd to naprawdę możemy dostać po tyłku bo w Polsce większość Energi wytwarzana jest z węgla a w ciągu 10ciu czy 20tu lat nie jesteśmy w stanie zastąpić go czymś innym...

----------


## Zielony ogród

takie mam jeszcze pytanie - dlaczego podniesienie domu wysoko ponad teren uważa sie za zaletę? nie moge tego pojąć za nic. mi domy na wysokich fundamentem nieodparcie kojarzą się ze szpetotą minionej epoki.
no, chyba że teren zalewowy

----------


## msdracula

Zielony a czego dotyczy twoje pytanie? bo chyba nikt nie pisał, że tak chce zrobić, albo niedokładnie czytam  :wink: 

chyba nikt tak nie robi jeśli nie ma takiej potrzeby

----------


## Zielony ogród

> co do ogrzewania - probowalam wielokrotnie przekonywac zeby na gaz, ew. na prad ale nie przegadasz :/ wiec juz nawet nie bede tego tematu rozstrzasac
> *piwnica - poza podwyzszeniem budynku i kotlownia ma wiele innych zalet* i jesli koszty okaza sie w przeliczeniu niewiele wyzsze (jak w przypadku msdraculi) jednak sie zdecydujemy. woda jest nisko, grunt co prawda gliniasty ale obecnie mieszkamy obok przyszlej budowy w domu podpiwniczonym-woda nie podchodzi, sciany suche mimo ze piwnica nieogrzewana, drenazu brak.
> bowess co do schodow - chcemy zmienic na dwubiegowe ze spocznikiem, 
> komin tez mi sie wydawal skomplikowany ale w przyszlym tyg bedziemy rozmawiac z (byc moze) przyszlym kierownikiem budowy zobacze co on na to powie,
> maly pokoj na poddaszu - bedzie sluzyl jako gabinet, a nawet jesli okaze sie ze zrobi sie nas wiecej niz planowalismy (  ) - wcale nie jest taki maly (po podlodze ma 12,5m2). widzielismy go na zywo i jest calkiem ustawny (sama bylam pozytywnie zaskoczona),
> balkon - do usuniecia,
> okna frontowe - nie wiem jak to sie stalo ale dopiero Ty zwrocilas mi na to uwage! ja sie w rzuty wpatrywalam, a tu taka skucha  dopisuje do listy pytan dla architekta adaptujacego.
> dziekuje za wszelkie wskazowki, sugestie i kubly zimnej wody ;]


a o ten cytat mi chodziło, ale nie tylko - o wiele opinii słyszanych na co dzień, no i widac to - ludzie często duże skarpy budują, żeby taras np. zrobic

----------


## msdracula

No to widać przeoczyłam  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

no ale nie musze wszystkiego rozumieć, jak sie komus podoba, to buduje
ja jestem zła, że wyszły mi dwa stopnie schodów, a chciałam jeden (źle obliczylismy)
a najbardziej podoba mi sie wejście do domu z poziomu "gleby"

----------


## rudi102

Zielony Ogród
podwyzszenie budynku jest dla mnie zaleta w tym wypadku poniewaz musze to zrobic jesli chce miec odpowiedni spadek do kanalizacji. jesli nie zrobie piwnicy tak czy siak fundament musze podniesc i bedzie dom na kurzej nozce. tez mnie to nie cieszy bo wolalabym miec taras "rowno z ziemia" a wejscie do domu bez schodkow ale w naszym przypadku to seneda

----------


## Zielony ogród

a macie już kanalizację, do której musicie sie podpiąć? i ta kanalizacja jest podniesiona w stosunku do waszej działki?

----------


## Kwitko

A inaczej tej kanalizy nie można rozwiązać? Nie wiem jakąś pompą czy czymś? Bo robienie piwnicy/podnoszenie budynku dla samej kanalizy to tak trochę nie bardzo. Ja za nic bym się nie zgodziła.

----------


## DEZET

rudi102- na jakiej głębokości jest ta kanalizacja,do której chcecie się podłączyć?
 Podniesienie ścian fundamentowych -niby to samo co budowa piwnicy, potem zasypiecie je piaskiem, a robienie piwnicy, to m.in. ciężkie izolacje przeciwwilgociowe, ocieplenie jej stropu , problem z drenażem - bo jak odprowadzić wodę, jak "wszystko" jest wyżej?
To że niedaleko jest w piwnicy sucho, o niczym nie świadczy. 
Tak samo jak kopanie studni- sąsiad ma na 5 metrach, to ja sobie też wykopię i... po 20metrach nie ma wody. Znam taki przypadek.
Zrobicie jak będziecie chcieli, ale ładowanie kasy w piwnice- dla mnie byłoby szkoda 40-50tys., a zalety, o których piszesz- wymieniasz jedną- kotłownia i miejsce na węgiel. A jakieś inne?

----------


## jasiek71

> A jakieś inne?


zawsze można tam kogoś zamknąć ... :wink:  :big grin:

----------


## rudi102

kanalizacja byla robiona kilka lat temu. jeszcze wtedy nikt nie myslal o tym zeby sie budowac na dzialce rodzicow wiec nie bralismy pod uwage podciagniecia przylacza. efekt tego taki ze teraz musimy kombinowac. oprocz tego ze odleglosc do studzienki wyniesie 40m to dzialka jeszcze dodatkowo ma spadek (od studzienki do planowanego domu 90cm). o tym ze trzeba bedzie podniesc dom aby uzyskac spadek juz nam powiedziano w ZGK, nie jest to nasz wymysł.

Dezet nie zamierzam Cie przekonywac i wymieniac zalety piwnicy bo Ty masz juz swoje zdanie na ten temat wiec nie mialoby to sensu. poza tym sama nie jestem do konca przekonana do tego (w przeciwnym razie nie pisalabym tutaj o swoich watpliwosciach). tak jak napisales - zrobimy jak bedziemy chcieli ale na pewno jeszcze przedyskutujemy ten temat. wole sie 100 razy zastanowic, wypytywac ludzi, posluchac co inni (doswiadczeni) maja na ten temat do powiedzenia niz pozniej pluc sobie w brode.




> zawsze można tam kogoś zamknąć ...


taaa... chociaz nie wiem czy za kare czy w nagrode. mąż juz snuł wizje odnosnie bilarda w piwnicy itd. dobrze ze za marzenia nie karaja  :big tongue:

----------


## pac

Ja w kwestii małych domków, co sądzicie o tym projekcie:
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/niezapominajka
mała działka 530m2 (prezent, więc nie narzekam)
rodzina 2+2, 
 czy te sypialnie nie zamałe? 
ktoś z forum z zachodniopomorskego buduje taki dom?
ogrzewanie gaz z sieci i kominek, lub gaz i piec na drewno w kotłowni za garażem
w tej wersji:
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/niezapominajka-z-garazem
w opcji bez garażu musze postawić jakąś wiate na auto+drewno i sprzęty,
plusy według mnie to fajne rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń i możliwość zagospodarowania strychu,
mały metraż to kolejny plus do dopłaty w rodzinie na swoim,
minusy to brak spiżarni przy kuchni, można zrobić w pomieszczeniu na piec gazowy, 
i 3 kominy,
piszcie co o tym myślicie,
przepraszam za chaos w pisowni ale przegladam net, ogladam katalogi i jeszcze dzieci po mnie skaczą  :big lol: 
zapomniałem o cenie, chciałbym sie zmiescić w 250tys bez swojego nakładu prac,
(nie licze przyłączy)

----------


## DEZET

I teraz wsio jasne  :wink:  Sytuacja nieciekawa, ZGK leci po najmniejszej linii oporu, wy zróbcie, my będziemy brać kasę. 
Wybrałbym jednak inne rozwiązanie- pomocny wujek google :
"Przydomowe przepompownie ścieków zwane w skrócie PDM są wykorzystywane  do obsługi indywidualnych gospodarstw, leżących z dala od głównej sieci  kanalizacyjnej lub w miejscach uniemożliwiających stosowanie odpływu  grawitacyjnego. Zbiorniki z polietylenu i betonu o typowych średnicach  ø800 i ø1000. W zależności od wymaganej wydajności jedno lub dwu  pompowe."

----------


## dusiaka

> Ja w kwestii małych domków, co sądzicie o tym projekcie:
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/niezapominajka
> mała działka 530m2 (prezent, więc nie narzekam)
> rodzina 2+2, 
>  czy te sypialnie nie zamałe? 
> ktoś z forum z zachodniopomorskego buduje taki dom?
> ogrzewanie gaz z sieci i kominek, lub gaz i piec na drewno w kotłowni za garażem
> w tej wersji:
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/niezapominajka-z-garazem
> ...


*pac*- nie jestem specem, bo jeszcze nie wybudowałam żadnego domu.
Mnie obydwa projekty bardzo się podobają, ale nie jestem chyba obiektywna, zamierzam budować bardzo podobny domek, tej samej pracowni;
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/anatol
Sypialnie wolałabym mieć większe, ale obecnie mój starszy ma 10m i daje radę. Po małych zmianach w Anatolu mamy 3 sypialnie po 11m, czwarta jest malutka- ale w naszym układzie 2+2 to i tak dużo.
Moim zdaniem projekty ciekawe.
Zakładałam budżet do 300 tys, ale dziś już  wiem, że będzie ciężko.

----------


## Kwitko

Dezet właśnie o takie przepompownie mi chodziło. 
Jeżeli już zdecydujecie się na piwnice to bilardownia jest strzałem w dziesiątkę. Sama tak chciałam, no ale my nie mamy piwnicy, a na poddaszu stół nam się nie zmieści  :sad: 
Rudi w Twoim przypadku zajrzyj może do wątku dom za 300 tys.  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Ja w kwestii małych domków, co sądzicie o tym projekcie:
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/niezapominajka
> mała działka 530m2 (prezent, więc nie narzekam)
> rodzina 2+2, 
>  czy te sypialnie nie zamałe? 
> ktoś z forum z zachodniopomorskego buduje taki dom?
> ogrzewanie gaz z sieci i kominek, lub gaz i piec na drewno w kotłowni za garażem
> w tej wersji:
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/niezapominajka-z-garazem
> ...


Przede wszystkim to nie jest to taki mały domek :wink:  Co prawda pokoje nieduże, ale widzę, że ścianki działowe można by lekko poprzesuwać i kosztem salonu powiększyć 2 z nich. Zrezygnujesz z kominka  i jeden komin mniej. Myślę, że wentylację też dałoby radę zblokować w jeden komin i zastosować np. turbowent, żeby zwiększyć ciąg. Za 250tys. bez ruszenia palcem.... mało prawdopodobne. U mnie też jest ok.152m2 zabudowy całk., więc powierzchnia porównywalna.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> kanalizacja byla robiona kilka lat temu. jeszcze wtedy nikt nie myslal o tym zeby sie budowac na dzialce rodzicow wiec nie bralismy pod uwage podciagniecia przylacza. efekt tego taki ze teraz musimy kombinowac. oprocz tego ze odleglosc do studzienki wyniesie 40m to dzialka jeszcze dodatkowo ma spadek (od studzienki do planowanego domu 90cm). o tym ze trzeba bedzie podniesc dom aby uzyskac spadek juz nam powiedziano w ZGK, nie jest to nasz wymysł.
> 
> Dezet nie zamierzam Cie przekonywac i wymieniac zalety piwnicy bo Ty masz juz swoje zdanie na ten temat wiec nie mialoby to sensu. poza tym sama nie jestem do konca przekonana do tego (w przeciwnym razie nie pisalabym tutaj o swoich watpliwosciach). tak jak napisales - zrobimy jak bedziemy chcieli ale na pewno jeszcze przedyskutujemy ten temat. wole sie 100 razy zastanowic, wypytywac ludzi, posluchac co inni (doswiadczeni) maja na ten temat do powiedzenia niz pozniej pluc sobie w brode.
> 
> 
> taaa... chociaz nie wiem czy za kare czy w nagrode. mąż juz snuł wizje odnosnie bilarda w piwnicy itd. dobrze ze za marzenia nie karaja


a musicie się do tej kanalizy podłączać? może oczyszczalnia? chociaz nie wiem, czy tak można
jasne, że piwnica nie jest taka zła. Zła jest tylko w przypadku, gdy chcesz tanio wybudować. Piwnica i tanio to sie raczej wyklucza, chyba że poprzestaniesz na piwnicy :big grin:

----------


## owp

> Zrobicie jak będziecie chcieli, ale ładowanie kasy w piwnice- dla mnie byłoby szkoda 40-50tys., a zalety, o których piszesz- wymieniasz jedną- kotłownia i miejsce na węgiel. A jakieś inne?


Serio pytasz? Miejsce na wszelkie urządzenia typu rekuperator, odkurzacz centralny, pralnię, spiżarnię, moi teściowie mają kuchenkę gazową do 'śmierdzącego' gotowania, miejsce na graty typu sprzęt narciarski, itp. Jak ktoś ma fantazję to pokój filmowy, bilardowy, siłownia, ping-pong, nawet salonik z barem widziałem kiedyś  :smile: 
Zielony - nie można oczyszczalni mieć, gdy jest kanalizacja, zresztą to tylko dodatkowe problemy

----------


## msdracula

u mnie jeszcze dodatkowo coś a'la warsztat pracy męża  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Serio pytasz? Miejsce na wszelkie urządzenia typu rekuperator, odkurzacz centralny, pralnię, spiżarnię, moi teściowie mają kuchenkę gazową do 'śmierdzącego' gotowania, miejsce na graty typu sprzęt narciarski, itp. Jak ktoś ma fantazję to pokój filmowy, bilardowy, siłownia, ping-pong, nawet salonik z barem widziałem kiedyś 
> Zielony - nie można oczyszczalni mieć, gdy jest kanalizacja, zresztą to tylko dodatkowe problemy


To takie pytanie retoryczne do rudi102, bo "dużo zalet", to takie nieokreślone- wiesz, będziemy mieli piwnicę to się pomyśli co zrobić.
Mam teraz piwnicę i z niej nie korzystam- jakoś nie po drodze- lepiej iść do garażu na parterze.
Nie przeczę - ludzie różne rzeczy mają w piwnicach, m.in. jak te, które wymieniłeś.
Ale takie pomieszczenia rekreacyjne to niestety dodatkowe koszty ogrzewania, więc  wracamy do początku- izolacje, ocieplenia..i kolejne niemałe koszty zostające w ziemi.
Lepiej tą kasę inaczej przeznaczyć, np. na tą pompę do ścieków, podniesienie fundamentów tylko do możliwego minimum i... cieszyć się domem na normalnym poziomie, nie chatką na kurzej stopce.

----------


## msdracula

Izolacja i ocieplenie to nie jest aż taki duży ogromny koszt, zwłaszcza, że fundament też trzeba ocieplić jeśli piwnicy nie ma. Zostaje tylko koszt oddatkowych grzejników i rozprowadzenia CO

----------


## jasiek71

> Izolacja i ocieplenie to nie jest aż taki duży ogromny koszt, zwłaszcza, że fundament też trzeba ocieplić jeśli piwnicy nie ma. Zostaje tylko koszt oddatkowych grzejników i rozprowadzenia CO


cały dom składa się z różnych materiałów których koszt jednostkowy nie jest wielki ...
gorzej jak podliczy się je razem... :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Izolacja i ocieplenie to nie jest aż taki duży ogromny koszt, zwłaszcza, że fundament też trzeba ocieplić jeśli piwnicy nie ma. Zostaje tylko koszt oddatkowych grzejników i rozprowadzenia CO


Ocieplasz i robisz podłogę piwnicy, potem ocieplasz i wylewasz strop nad piwnicą i już koszt jest podwójny.
Jasiek71 dobrze pisze.

----------


## Zielony ogród

a jeżeli dom Rudi będzie podniesiony o sporo ponad 90 cm, bo kanaliza jest o 90 cm wyzej niż działka, to jak ta rura z domu do kanalizy będzie szła? w powietrzu? i tak musicie podnieść poziom działki, żeby rure zakopać.

----------


## msdracula

No jasiek ma rację, co do tego nie ma wątpliwości. Ja tylko chciałam zaznaczyć, że część kosztów piwnicy i tak trzeba by było ponieść, np. ocieplić fundament. Przy piwnicy ocieplasz strop, a bez piwnicy podłogę na gruncie.
Ja wiem, że tutaj tysiąc, tam tysiąc i się nazbiera  :smile:  ale nie ma co demonizować tak bardzo piwnicy, bo tak samo można by zrobić z kominkiem np,  :wink:  to też spore koszty. Jedno jest pewne piwnica to dodatkowy koszt i jak ktoś ma ograniczone fundusze to na pewno nie powinien się za nią zabierać. Ale jeśli starczy mu na piwnicę i jest mu potrzebna to nie ma co wyliczać jakie to strasznie drogie.

----------


## msdracula

Zielony też o tym myslałam. A jesli faktycznie trzbea tak zrobić, to fundamenty będą sporym kosztem. Na forum jest dziennik gdzie tak robili ze względu na poziom wód gruntowych i rodzaj pdołóża.

----------


## rudi102

> a jeżeli dom Rudi będzie podniesiony o sporo ponad 90 cm, bo kanaliza jest o 90 cm wyzej niż działka, to jak ta rura z domu do kanalizy będzie szła? w powietrzu? i tak musicie podnieść poziom działki, żeby rure zakopać.


ano trzeba. jesli bedziemy robic piwnice ziemia z wykopu pojdzie na podwyzszenie terenu.
jednak do przedyskutowania pozostaje jeszcze sprawa pompy do sciekow o ktorej pisal Dezet. jest to jakies wyjscie. zobacze co moja druga polowa na to  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Ale jeśli starczy mu na piwnicę i jest mu potrzebna to nie ma co wyliczać jakie to strasznie drogie.


najgorsze jest to że tej piwnicy nie można zrobić na końcu ... :wink: 
a to czy nam wystarczy to się okaże pod koniec inwestycji ...
często się zdarza że mamy wykończoną piwnice a całe poddasze w rozsypce zostawione na lepsze czasy ...

ps. ja nie mam nic przeciwko ...
tylko temat jest o domku do 200 tys. ...
taka dziura w ziemi to min. 1/4 tej kwoty ...

----------


## msdracula

Jasiek racja  :wink:  jest to dodatkowy koszt, a jak duży? to już kwestia indywidualna  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

200 tys. to tak mało pieniędzy, że trzeba odrzucic wszystko, co nie służy zaspokojeniu podstawowych potrzeb mieszkaniowych. 
chcemy piwnicę, balkon (bilard :sick: siłownię :sick: ), jakies nowoczesne instalacje - to hoop! level wyzej, czyli minimum 300tys.(jest tez taki wątek)

----------


## rudi102

> tylko temat jest o domku do 200 tys. ...


niedawno pisalam ze znajomy osiagnal SSZ domu 160m2 uzytkowej+piwnica+wielospadowy dach z lukarna - mieszczac sie w kwocie 150tys ale budowal sam.
my tez chcemy budowac tym systemem. poddasze poki co nie bedzie nam niezbedne wiec wykonczymy je pozniej. piwnica tez jakis czas postac moze "surowa", ocieplic mozemy rok pozniej, okna mozna wziac na raty (taniej wyjdzie niz jakby mialo braknac na podstawowe wykonczenie dolu do zamieszkania i w tej sytuacji brac kredyt). licze ze 200-220 tys wystarczy do osiagniecia tego stanu i wprowadzenia sie na dol. 
w sumie podliczajac calosc za kilka lat na pewno wyjdzie wiecej ale czy to znaczy ze juz musze zmieniac watek? 
ktos kto tu kiedys zagladnie przekona sie ze moze nie warto rezygnowac ze wszystkiego bo da sie inwestycje rozlozyc "na raty", wybudowac to co sie chce a pozniej w ciagu kolejnych kilku lat skonczyc i miec to co sie chcialo, a nie to co bylo mozliwe do osiagniecia na dana chwile.
zobaczymy co bedzie. jak sie nie uda zrealizowac planu tez o tym napisze zeby przestrzec innych ;]

----------


## Zielony ogród

> niedawno pisalam ze znajomy osiagnal SSZ domu 160m2 uzytkowej+piwnica+wielospadowy dach z lukarna - mieszczac sie w kwocie 150tys ale budowal sam.
> my tez chcemy budowac tym systemem. poddasze poki co nie bedzie nam niezbedne wiec wykonczymy je pozniej. piwnica tez jakis czas postac moze "surowa", ocieplic mozemy rok pozniej, okna mozna wziac na raty (taniej wyjdzie niz jakby mialo braknac na podstawowe wykonczenie dolu do zamieszkania i w tej sytuacji brac kredyt). licze ze 200-220 tys wystarczy do osiagniecia tego stanu i wprowadzenia sie na dol. 
> w sumie podliczajac calosc za kilka lat na pewno wyjdzie wiecej ale czy to znaczy ze juz musze zmieniac watek? 
> ktos kto tu kiedys zagladnie przekona sie ze moze nie warto rezygnowac ze wszystkiego bo da sie inwestycje rozlozyc "na raty", wybudowac to co sie chce a pozniej w ciagu kolejnych kilku lat skonczyc i miec to co sie chcialo, a nie to co bylo mozliwe do osiagniecia na dana chwile.
> zobaczymy co bedzie. jak sie nie uda zrealizowac planu tez o tym napisze zeby przestrzec innych ;]


to wszystko zależy od priorytetów w życiu
niektórzy chca po prostu szybko mieć sprawe domu z głowy, aby zamieszkać i zająć sie innymi sprawami w życiu.

----------


## Kwitko

Każdy na początku budowy myśli że SSZ to już dużo. Niestety jak już mamy SSZ dopiero widzimy ile jeszcze przed nami (kasy do wydania)  :sad:

----------


## Wódowlaniec

Jeśli ktoś chce za 200tys. mieć dużo przestrzeni,najlepiej z piwnicą ,w której bedzie siłownia,sauna,bilard club,barek,studio muzyczne itp. to niech sobie kupi ........... Skodę Yeti!!! CHA!CHA! (z tej durnej reklamy).A na powaznie to niech fika do wątku za 300tys.

----------


## Zielony ogród

300 też mało

----------


## dusiaka

Jasne, że 300 to mało.
Jak podliczę: SSZ wyjdzie ze 170 tys (nie zrobimy nic sami) plus instalacje, wylewki, tynki, ocieplenia, etc, oczyszczalnia, kawałek płotu, czy kostki na podjazd, to obawiam się, że 300 jeśli wystarczy to na styk - a chałupka mała (111, z garażem 134), prosta bryła i dwuspadowy dach. 
A gdzie dopiero luksusy typu sauna, siłownia, i inne...

Ja choć wiem, że za 200 domu nie zbuduję, to jestem na wątku częstym gościem - uczę się z czego można zrezygnować, co zmienić aby zachować podstawowe funkcje, jakie ja oczekuję od domu. Wątek za 300 tys. też podczytuję z tego samego powodu.
Tylko tutaj jest więcej osób, których można nazwać mistrzami w swojej dziedzinie  :yes:

----------


## DEZET

No cóż, ograniczenie kwotowe wymusza inną organizację i rozmach budowy. Co innego mieć 300, co innego chcieć zmieścić się w tych 200tys.
U mnie też na pewno będzie drożej, ale jestem tu, bo jednak bliżej mi do tej mniejszej kwoty.

----------


## Zielony ogród

swiki, u mnie myszy wchodzą na.... strych! nie wiem, jak. tam jest tylko klapa zamykana ze schodami opuszczanymi, chyba po rynnie i przez wróblówkę sie przeciskaja. na szęście to pojedyncze rzadkie przypadki zawziętych myszy. do domu nigdy nie weszły.

----------


## Kwitko

Ja jak ognia boję się wprowadzić do nie wykończonego domu.  My chcemy najpierw wprowadzić się na dół, ale poddasze przygotować, ściany pomalowane, chociażby na biało najtańszą farbą, na podłogach panele i to wszystko. Meble kupimy jak zajdzie potrzeba (dzieci  :wink: )
Moi rodzice wprowadzili się do nie wykończonego domu , mieli kończyć powoli po przeprowadzce. 
Po 10 latach mieszkania otynkowali dom  :wave:  A jest jeszcze dużo do zrobienia, elewacje, barierki, płytki na tarasie, płytki w piwnicy. 
Tyle że teraz to już trzeba wykonywać bieżące remonty bo niestety, krany się zużywają, malować trzeba, kuchenkę wymienić itp.

U nas wysooooka piwnica i też myszy wchodzą więc to chyba nie ma zasady.  Jak mysz chce to przyjdzie.

----------


## Kalisa

> Jak mysz chce to przyjdzie.


Niezła puenta  :big grin: 

Zgadzam się ze wszystkim co napisała Kwitko. Po przeprowadzce czekałam kilka miesięcy na dokręcenie kilku rzeczy, nawet lampa wisiała krzywo chyba pół roku, bo nikomu nie chciało się jej ruszać  :smile:  
Jeśli się da tak jak Kwitko napisała położyć panele i pomalować ściany na biało to byłoby idealnie, przynajmniej wszędzie będzie czysto.

----------


## bitter

Staram się o nowy kredyt bo ten który posiadam jest drogi. Mam przyznane 400 tys. Wczoraj właśnie się dowiedziałem, że nowego tańszego kredytu dostanę tylko 300 tys kredytu. Chciałem mieć zapas 100 tys na wszelki wypadek. No i teraz mam zagwozdkę ... brać? Masakra. jak sobie ostrożnie liczę to na tę moją budę powinno wystarczyć ale boje się, że skończy się z jedną nieskończoną łazienką, niepomalowaną elewacją, brakiem płytek w niektórych częściach domu itp  :wink:  Oby nie skończyło się na braku kuchni! ... Masakra ... dylematy dylematy

----------


## owp

Jak weźmiesz mniejszy, to będzie Cię dopingować do oszczędności. Bo tak to człowiek sobie podczas budowy myśli: 'a to jednak warto od razu zrobić, na tym nie ma co oszczędzać, to się buduje na 50 lat, jak już robić to porządnie' i potem wychodzi wszystko drożej  :smile: 
Sam tak mam, że poszerzyłem dom o metr, bo mi wszyscy mówili z rodziny, że to tylko metr, a buduje się na lata, tylko że przy murach to żaden koszt, ale potem wychodzi 18m2 więcej podłóg... W swoim kosztorysie nie przewidziałem, że tyle mnie wyjdzie gaz (instalacja 9m na zewnątrz plus 3 w środku) - oferta na 5tys netto (!), woda - już drugi raz poprawiam, prąd muszę pociągnąć 20 metrów pod ziemią, bo mi postawili z dalszej strony (mimo 2tys za przyłącze, które zapłaciłem), oczyszczalnia - 9tys. Boję się myśleć o tarasie, w kosztorysie wrzuciłem 15tys... A uporządkować plac - nie mówię o kostce, ale sama czarna ziemia kosztuje ponad 30zł za m3. Ogrodzenia nie robię  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

apropo "domu na 50 lat" - proponuję wymienić, co w domu wytrzyma 50 lat, a co trzeba będzie wymieniać jeszcze w czasie spłacania kredytu wzietego na budowe.
50 lat wytrzymają: 
mury
może dach?
kable w podłodze zalane betonem?
podłoga z kamienia

30 lat daję:
tynkom
instalacje? nie jestem pewna, trudno przewidzieć postep technologiczny
rozmaite kafelki, o ile ktos zniesie modne dzisiaj kafelki przez 30 lat
podłogi z naturalnego drewna

20 lat:
okna
dobra armatura
biały montaż
przeróżne zabudowy z płyt GK (nie jestem pewna, czy nie dłużej)
zabudowy meblowe kuchni
drzwi
rynny


10 lat
piece CO
tańsza armatura
podłogi z paneli


nie mam pojęcia, jak mogą zachowywać się tynki na styropianie, czy 30 lat przetrwaja bez remontu? nie wiem.
trochę strzelałam, prosze mnie poprawić


te przemyslenia chyba warto brac pod uwage przy obliczabiu wielkości i harmonogramu spłaty kredytu.

----------


## jaro4

Witam jaki może być koszt SSO tego projektu http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_BW03.html zamierzam ten dom budować mam działkę i jestem na etapie załatwiania pozwolenia. Czy stówka wystarczy na robotę i materiały. Ławy i zbrojenie zrobię sam izolacje też

----------


## rudi102

> Rudi - ja zycze Wam jak najlepiej ale posluchaj tych ktorzy kiedys budowali/remontowali - jak sie przeprowadzicie to juz sie nie bedzie chcialo, bo i po co, bo inne rzeczy wazniejsze, bo na biezaco bedzie cos do zrobienia itd.. pozatym bedziecie mieli wieczna budowe - zero wakacji itd - no i ciagle ludzi po domu krecacych sie i trzaskajacych, brud... nie lepiej jednak zbudowac szybszym sposobem nawet za kredyt ale naraz. Z piwnicy bym rezygnowala- chyba ze masz nieotrzebna kase i chec wlasnie wsadzenia tam bilardow itd - koszt inwestycji piwnicy jako kotlowni - bezsensowny - lepiej isc w inny system ogrzewania ( i nie daj sie tak mezowi, Ty takze zima na ferie nie wyjedziesz bo kto domu dopilnuje... pozatym to Ty bedziesz palila siedzac z dziecmi w domu jak on w pracy bedzie...) a kanaliza- pisalam powyzej - niewpinalabym sie na sile jezeli tak wychodzi no i pomysl o pompach -sa napewno takie urzadzenia i zero problemow ze spadkiem.


wiem co to znaczy remont. przeszlam ich juz kilka (w malym mieszkaniu) i jakos zyje. nawet po tych doswiadczeniach jestem sklonna pomieszkac jeszcze troche w ten sposob zamiast brac wiekszy kredyt. nikt nie bedzie chodzil i trzaskal bo wszystko bedziemy robic sami lub z pomoca rodziny. o takie sprawy sie nie martwie.

co do ogrzewania to wiadomo ze wygodniej byloby gazem lub pradem ale tym razem maz mial wiecej argumentow co do grzania paliwem stalym (Was juz nie mam zamiaru przekonywac i wymieniac tych argumentow..) ja w piecu palic nie bede. bedzie z podajnikiem. zanim trzeba bedzie go ponownie zasypac (czy wyczyscic piec-1x na tydz/2tyg.) maz zdazy wrocic z pracy wiec bez obaw  :smile:  na ferie nigdy nie jezdzilam i jezdzic nie bede bo nie lubie sie zima z domu ruszac  :smile:  a latem przeciez nie trzeba domu ogrzewac. poza tym 50m dalej mam tescia i szwagra z ktorymi bardzo dobrze nam sie zyje wiec w razie czego zaopiekuja sie domem piecem psem i kwiatkami  :big tongue: 

 w kazdym razie nie bede juz zasmiecac watku bo juz mi kilka osob uwage zwrocilo ze to nie tutaj powinnam pisac, choc zagladac bede dalej  :smile: 
pozdrawiam i powodzenia zycze wszystkim budujacym!

----------


## Zielony ogród

Rudi Mała Mi  :roll eyes: - nie chodzi o zasmiecanie i przekonywanie
po prostu z piwnicą nie zmieścisz się w 200 tys., ale przeciez nie musisz - nigdzie nie napisałas, że musisz zmieścic sie w 200 tys. Odradza sie piwnicę osobom, które MUSZĄ sie zmieścic w 200-250 tys. 
ale przecież nikt ci nie będzie ściemniał, że "dasz radę, będzie tanio, buduj", bo to nieprawda.

----------


## owp

> te przemyslenia chyba warto brac pod uwage przy obliczabiu wielkości i harmonogramu spłaty kredytu.


Nie wiem, czy takie 'prognozy' warto brać pod uwagę...
Zresztą chyba zbyt pesymistycznie podchodzisz do sprawy (oprócz dachu - mojej więźbie nie daję więcej niż 30 lat  :smile:  )

----------


## inwestor3

Ja co prawda jestem przed rozpoczęciem inwestycji i doświadczenie zerowe (teraz walczę pomiędzy wyborem projektu typowego ew. decyzja na indywidualny) ale podchodzenie do tematu domu za 200 to chyba na zasadzie tylko wejścia po bandzie na minimum. Raz ograniczenie metrażu, dwa wszystkie elementy, które ew. da się kiedyś wymienić - najtańsze, jedynie co to nie szczędziłbym na trwałości elementów których podmienić się nie da. Zakładając że bryła prosta, konstrukcji potanić wiele się nie da, nie oszczędzałbym na stolarce i rurarzu instalacji, który będzie zalany posadzkami i tynku. A reszta po minimum byle się wprowadzić.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam jaki może być koszt SSO tego projektu http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_BW03.html zamierzam ten dom budować mam działkę i jestem na etapie załatwiania pozwolenia. Czy stówka wystarczy na robotę i materiały. Ławy i zbrojenie zrobię sam izolacje też


Przecież to łatwo policzyć- masz m2 ścian minus okna + ścianki działowe- cena z wybranego materiału i policzysz.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie wiem, czy takie 'prognozy' warto brać pod uwagę...
> Zresztą chyba zbyt pesymistycznie podchodzisz do sprawy (oprócz dachu - mojej więźbie nie daję więcej niż 30 lat  )


może faktycznie zbyt pesymistycznie, bo swoje doświadczenia opieram na materiałach z lat 80-tych, 90-tych plus współczesna chińszczyzna. wszyscy znajomi zmieniają dachy, wymieniają piece, kłada nowe podłogi nie po raz pierwszy zresztą- a to przeważnie domy z lat 70-tych, 80-tych. 
ja juz mam do wymiany baterię w kuchni (2,5 roku)
jeśli kredyt jest na 30 lat, to niestety trzeba sie liczyć z remontem w trakcie jego spłacania

----------


## owp

Ja nie zakładam, że będzie potrzeba poważnego remontu w ciągu 30 lat. Nie wiem jak z oknami, ale chyba jest postęp w tej dziedzinie. Instalacje po 30 latach? Wymieniałem elektrykę w mieszkaniu z lat 50 i działała jeszcze. Kocioł u rodziców 15-letni viessman działa bez żadnych napraw, 'konserwator' twierdzi, że jeszcze długo będzie. No ale w sumie to ciężko ocenić jak obecne sprzęty będą się zachowywały. Pewnie jak człowiek spłaci kredyt, to pomyśli o nowym - na remont  :smile:  :smile:  Bo co to za życie bez kredytu...  :wink:

----------


## m&m0123

> Witam jaki może być koszt SSO tego projektu http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_BW03.html zamierzam ten dom budować mam działkę i jestem na etapie załatwiania pozwolenia. Czy stówka wystarczy na robotę i materiały. Ławy i zbrojenie zrobię sam izolacje też


Zagladnij do tego watku http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C3%B3ra/page1 
Ja w maju startuje z bw-01, kontaktowałem sie z osobami, ktore taki domek juz maja w ssz i srednio podawany koszt to 140k.
Powodzenia.

----------


## Kwitko

owp no nie wiem czy ktoś  Ci da następny kredyt  :big tongue:  Starszemu człowiekowi pewnie pod siedemdziesiątke  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> owp no nie wiem czy ktoś  Ci da następny kredyt  Starszemu człowiekowi pewnie pod siedemdziesiątke


do tego czasu to wiek emerytalny będzie wynosił 90 lat i nie bedzie problemu z kredytem na 20 lat dla 70-letniego owp :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

A no tak  :Lol:  To spokojna głowa, jeszcze drugi dom zbudujemy po siedemdziesiątce  :big grin:

----------


## miloszk

> Zagladnij do tego watku http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C3%B3ra/page1 
> Ja w maju startuje z bw-01, kontaktowałem sie z osobami, ktore taki domek juz maja w ssz i srednio podawany koszt to 140k.
> Powodzenia.


Albo do tego, bo domek podobny: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...je-Oliwk%C4%99 ale tam jest  dużo czytania  :smile:

----------


## owp

> A no tak  To spokojna głowa, jeszcze drugi dom zbudujemy po siedemdziesiątce


A podobno dopiero trzeci jest dobry...  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> A podobno dopiero trzeci jest dobry...


ten trzeci to bedzie wtedy taki jednosobowy - bardzo prosta konstrukcja, na pewno tańszy niz 200 tys... :big grin:

----------


## jaro4

> Przecież to łatwo policzyć- masz m2 ścian minus okna + ścianki działowe- cena z wybranego materiału i policzysz.


Tak wiem można policzyć ale jeszcze nie mam projektu zakupionego i nie wiem ile jest m2 ścian. Jak by ktoś podał to sobie policzę ile pustaków i ile $ dla murarza i będę na co mnie stać na początku. Będę budował systemem gospodarczym mam dobrego murarza który budował u mojego kumpla, robota pierwsza klasa, przy betoniarce pracy się nie boje i robiłem to już kilka razy. Firmy żadnej brał nie będę bo oni ostatnią skórę z człowieka zedrą. Cieśla i dekarze też niejeden dom robili.I jak czytam wątki na forach ile ludzie płacą to mi włosy dęba stają. Kumpel płacił co prawda dwa lata temu 12zł za m2 wymurowania muru.Chyba o taką budowę chodzi w wątku " do 200tys"
Dobrym przykładem jest dziennik budowy NETbeta

----------


## DEZET

jaro4- nie musisz mieć projektu, żeby to policzyć - ja napisałem do biura maila i mi przysłali kilka rysunków z wymiarami. Na początek to wystarczy.

----------


## pac

Dostaje powoli oferty z oferteo na budowe niezapominajki z mgm projekt, 
jedna z nich to stan surowy otwarty z dachem 140tys, pod klucz 250tys,
mam jeszcze 2 lokalnynych fachowców (sprawdzeni z dobrymi opiniami) zobaczymy co oni odpowiedzą na ten projekt,
jeden z nich, gdy odwiedziłem go na praktycznie zakończonej budowie domu 140m2  z poddaszem użytkowym, powiedział,że koszt takiego budynku 
to ok 180tys stan surowy otwarty z dachem i 300-340tys pod klucz do zamieszkania,
czyli luzno licząc 95m2 (niezapominajka) x 2500zł/m2 (dom pod klucz) = powinno sie udać w 250tys,
bez szaleństw

----------


## DEZET

Teoretycznie powinno się udać- tylko stan pod klucz, to raczej pojęcie względne(różnie to ludzie tłumaczą)-
 bo czy będzie glazura,terakota, panele, wszelkie urządzenia sanitarne? Cena przyłączy to osobna sprawa, chyba, że już masz.

----------


## pac

Wszystko jest do ustalenia, napewno w cenie (pod klucz) nie bedzie kamienia na podłodze za 300zł/m2,
działki i przyłączy nie licze do kosztów budowy

----------


## owp

> jeden z nich, gdy odwiedziłem go na praktycznie zakończonej budowie domu 140m2  z poddaszem użytkowym, powiedział,że koszt takiego budynku 
> to ok 180tys stan surowy otwarty z dachem i 300-340tys pod klucz do zamieszkania,


Ja mam taki dom (tzn metraż, prosty projekt 2-spadowy dach) i o ile SSO z dachem wyszedł ok 110tys, to w szacunkowym kosztorysie wychodzi mi jeszcze 250-260tys pod klucz (bez mebli, tzn kuchnia tak).

----------


## DEZET

> Wszystko jest do ustalenia, napewno w cenie (pod klucz) nie bedzie kamienia na podłodze za 300zł/m2,
> działki i przyłączy nie licze do kosztów budowy


No tak, ale czy ustalenie tego, co wyżej pisałem nie będzie skutkować wyższą ceną za m2? 
Moim zdaniem na pewno wykonawca będzie starał się jeszcze coś dodatkowo zarobić.

----------


## pac

Ustalenie stałej ceny i zlecenie wszyskiego wykonawcy też moim zdaniem nie jest dobre dla kogoś kto chce tanio budować, firma zarabia na materiale i jeszcze może uciekać w tańsze "zamienniki",
postaram się poszukać wykonawcy/wykonawców na poszczególne etapy i materiały załatwiać we własnym zakresie,
narazie to tylko teoria, zobaczymy jak wyjdzie w praniu  :roll eyes: 

z tanich projektów w budowie dla rodziny 2+2 :

http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Aspen/#

----------


## pawel2210

chyba wszyscy zaczeli prace na budowie ze tak tu cicho :roll eyes:

----------


## DEZET

Pewnie masz rację  :wink:

----------


## muminek1973

witam
 też zbieram informację na temat realizacji domu o tej wielkości, no może marzyłbym o czymś ciut większym. Budowa domu sposobem gospodarczym za 2000pln/m2 wydaje się być realna, trzeba będzie budować z materiałów dostępnych na allegro albo z jakichś leżaków w hurtowniach budowlanych zakasać rękawy i samemu pomagać murarzowi, ale przyjmując że będzie o cena domu w stanie deweloperskim i doliczymy jeszcze koszt działki, projektu, obsługi kierownika budowy to całkowity koszt realizacji powinien się zmieścić w kwocie 2000-2500tys. Inna sprawa do wykończenie wnętrza, ładne linoleum nie jest złe ale też coś kosztuje, w projekcie można przewidzieć redukcję kosztów drzwi do mieszczeń stosując super awangardowy otwarty open space....no przynajmniej ja mam taki plan

----------


## Kwitko

Linoleum??? 
To jeszcze się tego używa?  :eek:

----------


## gorbag

Linoleum jest bardzo trendy jako naturalny produkt.
Obraz linoleum zaciemniły tanie wykładziny z PVC, które w ostatnich dziesiącioleciach wyparły linoleum z rynku, a nawet błędnie przejęły jego nazwę.
Linoleum wraca ze względu na skład: olej lniany, kalafonia, mączka drzewna lub korkowa na jutowym podkładzie. Nic bardziej naturalnego, no, prawie nic.

----------


## Kwitko

A to ja myślałam o tych tanich z PCV.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Linoleum??? 
> To jeszcze się tego używa?


byłam w szoku jak zobaczyłam, jakie teraz sa piekne wykładziny-linolea czy cos w tym stylu. Gdybym musiała wybierać między panelami a linoleum, bez wahania wybrałabym linoleum. Są piekne i ciche w użytkowaniu, ale wbrew pozorom wcale nie tanie. Oszczędza sie na robociźnie.

----------


## DEZET

Żeby było śmieszniej to linoleum jest często droższe od paneli ze średniej półki. a wyglądają te wykładziny rzeczywiście ślicznie.
Muminek1973- ile zaoszczędzisz na drzwiach ? 2-3tys.? Nie wyobrażam sobie sypialni bez drzwi lub otwartego pomieszczenia gospodarczego. 
A jak chcesz budować tanio, to po prostu... zacznij czytać ten wątek od początku- tu jest mnóstwo informacji i niekoniecznie potwierdzających, że z alledrogo wszystko jest taniej. O "leżakach" w hurtowniach też raczej zapomnij- nikt nie mrozi kasy w coś, czego szybko nie sprzeda i to w ilościach pozwalających na wybudowanie domu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

*Muminek1973*, oszczędzanie zacznij od analizy projektów - ściana po ścianie, metr po metrze. 
Najwieksza oszczędność to odpowiedni projekt.
Oszczędzanie po rozpoczęciu budowy to duzo za późno.

----------


## RadziejS

Ceny materiałów konstrukcyjnych są obecnie sporo niższe niż wtedy gdy budowałem (2007-2009) i uważam, że można tanio zbudować korzystając z materiałów kupionych w normalnych sklepach po zwyczajnych cenach. Faktem jest jednak, że ceny są bardzo różne.

I to naprawdę nie chodzi o to, żeby kupować końcówki, polować na wyprzedaże itp. (to kosztuje sporo czasu). Owszem to też daje oszczędności i kupę frajdy. Tata kupił ostatnio bardzo ładne płytki do łazienki za 13 zł/m2 (cena normalna 45 zł). Ale należy pamiętać, że koszt łazienki to nie tylko płytki. Co więcej, w takieł łazience tych płytek tak dużo nie ma. Kleju do płytek, fugi itp. raczej tak okazyjnie nie kupimy - no a przede wszystkim koncepcja tej łazienki. Oczywiście rozważając dom za 200k pln, poruszamy się w dolnym zakresie cenowym i trawertyn czy marmur raczej odpada (chociaż... może akurat w łazience takie małe szaleństwo dałoby radę wytłumaczyć  :wink:  ).

Tu chodzi o to, żeby dobrze przemyśleć wszystkie wydatki i zastanowić się czego naprawdę potrzebujemy. Zastanowić się nad domem jako całością - w USA mieszkają w domach niemal z kartonu - u nas dom za 200k może być naprawdę fajnym murowanym domem.

Dach na ten sam dom może kosztować zarówno 45k pln jak i 100k pln. System ogrzewania/wentylacji może kosztować 10k pln a może 45k pln - również w przypadku tego samego domu. Schody w domu to zawsze min. 8k pln, strop też sporo kosztuje - może warto rozważyć parterówkę. Myślę, że przyzwoite okna do małego domu można kupić za 6-7k pln, ale można też zapłacić za nie 20k, wystarczy wybrać drogiego producenta, kolor, łuki itp - znowu, mówimy cały czas o wariantach wyboru do tego samego domu. Tu są oszczędności, a nie na rozważaniach czy silka, gazobeton, poroterm czy max. Często budujący sporo czasu spędzają właśnie na tym, a nie tu są realne oszczędności.

Uważam, że gdy jest działka, dom dla 3-4 osób można wybudować za 200-250k pln. Nie mówię to o zagospodarowaniu działki itp. Będzie to prosty domek, ale może być uroczy, własny i w utrzymaniu kosztujący tyle co 35-40-metrowe mieszkanie w bloku.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Najwieksza oszczędność to odpowiedni projekt.
> Oszczędzanie po rozpoczęciu budowy to duzo za późno.


Święte słowa. Ostatnie dwa zdania powinny stać się mottem tego wątku. W moim przypadku uważam, że już tą największą kasę na budowie domu zaoszczędziłem projektują prosty, nieduży dom, bez garażu, balkonów, wykuszy, itp. oraz stosując popularne materiały ze średniej półki.

----------


## Ila75

Dom za 200 tys? Pewnie że można, do tego jaki tani w eksploatacji  :smile: . kłania się projekt Delicja  :smile: . 

owp ......" Jak weźmiesz mniejszy, to będzie Cię dopingować do oszczędności. Bo tak to człowiek sobie podczas budowy myśli: 'a to jednak warto od razu zrobić, na tym nie ma co oszczędzać, to się buduje na 50 lat, jak już robić to porządnie' i potem wychodzi wszystko drożej"....... 
Tu masz rację najgorzej jak się ma luz ale wtedy ma się i płot i kostkę a na końcu i tak na lampy nie starcza  :wink:   Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DEZET

Ila75- o ten chodzi?: http://www.krajobrazy.com.pl/projekty_domow/delicja/#nowhere

A co do kosztów eksploatacji to więcej szczegółów, bo dla jednego tanio to 500zł/mc, dla innego 250, a dla innych 5 ton węgla.
Przy takim metrażu, trudno raczej, żeby nie był ekonomiczny.

Jeśli o tą Delicję chodzi, to wybudowała ją netka55 : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...IELKIM-kosztem

----------


## jaalicja

a co myślicie o projekcie pogodny 1 z http://domyzwizja.pl

Myślę, że ma prosty dach, prostą bryłę, nie tak dużo przeszkleń, wygląda na potencjalnego kandydata do taniego budowania. Może nie za 200k... ale za niewiele więcej powinno się dać (w zależności od opcji wykończenia).

----------


## Kwitko

Trochę duuuuży  ja na kandydata na dom za 200 tys.

----------


## TOMI1975

> a co myślicie o projekcie pogodny 1 z http://domyzwizja.pl
> 
> Myślę, że ma prosty dach, prostą bryłę, nie tak dużo przeszkleń, wygląda na potencjalnego kandydata do taniego budowania. Może nie za 200k... ale za niewiele więcej powinno się dać (w zależności od opcji wykończenia).


Za 200 to może stan surowy z dachem przy założeniu, że zastosujesz np. panele na rąbek...Też buduję równie prosty i mniejszy dom, bez garażu i bez szaleństw materiałowych i poniżej 300 nie zejdę. Ok stan surowy z dachem robię jednym wykonawcą ale i tak sądzę, że przeplacam max. jakieś 30-40 tys na całym domu (część wykończeniówki robię sam lub mniejszymi ekipami) a jak pisałem mój dom jest znacznie tańszy niż ten przykładowy. Zwróć uwagę, że ten dom jest efektowny w swojej prostocie także w dużej mierze dzięki przyzwoitym materiałom wykończeniowym (jest kamień, drewno, i dachówka płaska) - to nie jest bardzo tani dom. Poza wszystkim sama architektura jest świetna i z pewnością stanowi doskonałą alternatywę do typówki zalewającej naszą przestrzeń. Poza tym inne mniejsze domy z tej pracowni maja kosztorysy na stan deweloperski w granicach 400 -500 tys....

----------


## Ila75

DEZET "Jeśli o tą Delicję chodzi, to wybudowała ją netka55 : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...IELKIM-kosztem"    O tą Delicję chodzi a Netka to dobry przykład że można - widziałam  :smile: . Delicja jest o tyle dobrym domem ze przy niewiele większej dokładce można zrobić górę jeżeli dół okaże się za mały  :wink:  tylko koniecznie inny kąt dachu ale to większość budujących zmienia. 
 Eksploatacja - ogrzewanie: prawie 2m3 drewna (kominek w pierwszych miesiącach codziennie eksploatowany wieczorami) i 533 kubików gazu od początku listopada do 12 do marca z zastrzeżeniem, iż w gazie jest  ciepła woda i gotowanie obiadków na 4 osoby. W domu zaprogramowana temp. na 20,5 noc i 21,5 stopni dzień a  wieczorami dużo więcej (kominek wiele potrafi  :wink: ).  Jak na pierwszy rok gdzie podobno trzeba wygrzać..... i szybką budowę (7 miesięcy) to chyba nieźle.

jalicja "a co myślicie o projekcie pogodny 1 z http://domyzwizja.pl." 
Ten wyjdzie dużo więcej. Bryła niby prosta ale okna duże i metraż......

----------


## pchełkaa

Witam ja również mam to samo pytanie : Czy uda sie zbudowac dom za ok. 200 tyś??? Wraz z mężem właśnie taką gotówkę posiadamy ( ze sprzedaży starego domu) z tym , że my mamy wybrany projekt domu o pow. 84 m2 , działkę mamy na oku ok 1400 m2 za 60 tyś ( 45 km od Wrocławia) nie mamy żadnych kredytów nasz dochód miesieczny wynosi ok 3500zł ( dzieci też nie mamy) Wspomniany projekt jest ponoć bardzo prosty i tani w budowie. Jak Wy to widzicie Drodzy Forumowicze??  :smile:  :smile: 


Projekt domu :: http://projekty.oferty.net/projekty_...5-okinawa.html

----------


## Zielony ogród

Pchełko - Okinawa bardzo podobna do Zielonego Ogrodu II wersji, dlatego mi sie podoba, jak będziecie trzymać sie projektu to nie powinien 200 tys. przekroczyć - o ile ogrzewanie będzie elektryczne.

----------


## owp

> Projekt domu :: http://projekty.oferty.net/projekty_...5-okinawa.html


Domek wygląda fajnie. Tylko weź pod uwagę jedną rzecz - na rysunkach wygląda przestronnie, w rzeczywistości będzie trochę przyciasny. Wg mnie za małego domku też nie ma co budować, bo koszty na m2 bardzo rosną...

----------


## gatito

> Domek wygląda fajnie. Tylko weź pod uwagę jedną rzecz - na rysunkach wygląda przestronnie, w rzeczywistości będzie trochę przyciasny. Wg mnie za małego domku też nie ma co budować, bo koszty na m2 bardzo rosną...


Ja również biorę pod uwagę budowę małego domku. Jest dwa razy większy niż mieszkanie w którym do tej pory mieszkam, więc nie obawiam się, że będzie ciasny dla rodziny 2+1. Niebawem dziecko wyfrunie z gniazdka , więc dla seniorów będzie wystarczający :smile:  
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Kub...,idp,9416.html

----------


## Nefer

> a co myślicie o projekcie pogodny 1 z http://domyzwizja.pl
> 
> Myślę, że ma prosty dach, prostą bryłę, nie tak dużo przeszkleń, wygląda na potencjalnego kandydata do taniego budowania. Może nie za 200k... ale za niewiele więcej powinno się dać (w zależności od opcji wykończenia).


Jeśli bez pracy własnej - bliżej 400.

----------


## Piotr_Bodnar

nie ma szans

----------


## owp

> Ja również biorę pod uwagę budowę małego domku. Jest dwa razy większy niż mieszkanie w którym do tej pory mieszkam, więc nie obawiam się, że będzie ciasny dla rodziny 2+1. Niebawem dziecko wyfrunie z gniazdka , więc dla seniorów będzie wystarczający 
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Kub...,idp,9416.html


Ok, nie na mawiam nikogo do budowy rezydencji. Jak masz możliwość 'pozwiedzać' taki domek, to polecam. Zwróć uwagę, że rysunki mebli, sanitariatów są często nie w skali (ja muszę trochę przerabiać, żeby się zmieścił prysznic), no chyba że na zamówienie jakieś mini  :smile:  Może nie we wszystkich pracowniiach tak jest...
Co do wielkości, to chodzi o to, że przy domku 80m2 tak samo trzeba zrobić przyłącza, kupić działkę, doprowadzić ją do porządku, garaż tyle samo kosztuje, taras też, okien jest praktycznie tyle samo co w 90m2. No i robocizna się nie zmienia.

----------


## bitter

Polecam przeczytanie artykułu muratora dla zrozumienia dlaczego trudno określić cenę domu i na co zwracać uwagę. Na pierwszy rzut oka dla laika niewiele różniące się kosztem domy. Zobaczcie też ile ten drugi według kosztorysu miał kosztować. http://muratordom.pl/gazety/murator/...,173_8834.html

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## DEZET

> a co myślicie o projekcie pogodny 1 z http://domyzwizja.pl
> 
> Myślę, że ma prosty dach, prostą bryłę, nie tak dużo przeszkleń, wygląda na potencjalnego kandydata do taniego budowania. Może nie za 200k... ale za niewiele więcej powinno się dać (w zależności od opcji wykończenia).


Jak już poprzednicy pisali- raczej nie ma szans za 200tys. Prawie 150m2 + garaż- licząc tylko(!) po 2000/m2 wychodzi 300tys. za dom + garaż minimum 15tys.zł. Jeśli bardzo dużo zrobicie sami to w 300 powinien się zamknąć- minimalistycznie, bo osiągnięcie tego co na wizualizacji to i 400.
 A przeszklenia... nie za dużo, ale jakie wielkie  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Murator M114
> Koszt budowy do stanu surowego zamkniętego: 254 tys zł +VAT
> Ciekawe na jakiej podstawie ktoś robił te wyliczenia... Chyba że policzył po 900zł netto więźbe x32,2m3
> 65tys za okna i drzwi  jeszcze netto
> Bardzo kiepski, kosztorys chyba że z działką, ale to nigdzie nie pisze 
> Jeśli chcecie tanio wybudować dom to bez piwnicy i bez garażu w domu, dach dwuspadowy, dom postawiony na podstawie prostokąta lub kwadratu.


Nikt za 200 tys. nie wybuduje chałupy 200m2, a ta prawie tyle ma. Nie na temat tego wątku ;(
Czyżbyś się przeliczył w kosztach, bo budujesz z piwnicą i teraz radzisz innym , żeby jej nie budować?

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## DEZET

> Buduje z piwnica! i SSZ wyniesie mnie 150k ! I to jest najlepsza opcja przy działce z dużym spadkiem terenu....
> Powiedz mi co to za okna i drzwi za 65tys netto? Jeśli ktoś wydaje tyle na okna i drzwi to co robi w tym wątku? Przy takiej cenie za SSZ to sie robi 500tys za dom!
> Tani dom to dom postawiony własnymi rękami 
> Lałeś w ziemi ławy? Uważasz że to dobry pomysł? Chyba że źle widze i to nie ziemia a piasek? Pytam poważnie


Można na okna wydać tyle - wystarczy,że się chce jakieś wielkie lub takie przesuwne (HS czy jakoś tak zwane). 
U mnie też ok 150tys. za to co jest, czyli SSZ- nie wszystko jeszcze dokończone, ale taki koszt wyjdzie.
Ławy były lane w ziemi, a właściwie to jakby glina, piasku tam nie było. Humus był zdjęty- pierwsze zdjęcia w DB.
Teren dodatkowo podniesiony wokół domu o ok.70cm do poziomu chodnika przy głównej ulicy. Stoi już ponad 2 lata , nic się nie dzieje.
W zamyśle ławy miały być wylewane w "szalunku" z folii, ale ze względu na taki, a nie inny grunt poszło bezpośrednio.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## bitter

> Lałeś w ziemi ławy? Uważasz że to dobry pomysł? Chyba że źle widze i to nie ziemia a piasek? Pytam poważnie


A co w tym złego, żeby ławy w piasku lać bez szalunku?

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## kalizbi

> A co w tym złego, żeby ławy w piasku lać bez szalunku?


 Następuje bardzo szybkie odprowadzenie wody z obszaru styku beton piasek,osłabia to markę betonu ławy,później ,,fachowcy tłumaczą,, pęka bo nowe musi osiąść"

----------


## bitter

Ja postawiłem dom w taki właśnie sposób, ze ławy zalane były w piasku. Poddasze użytkowe strop z pustaków dachówka ceramiczna. Dom stoi 3 lata nic nie pęka nic się nie stało. Co ważne lałem ławy na chudziaku więc w dół miały problem z odsączeniem się, a z góry podlewane ze szlaucha albo deszczem  :wink:

----------


## kalizbi

> Ja postawiłem dom w taki właśnie sposób, ze ławy zalane były w piasku. Poddasze użytkowe strop z pustaków dachówka ceramiczna. Dom stoi 3 lata nic nie pęka nic się nie stało. Co ważne lałem ławy na chudziaku więc w dół miały problem z odsączeniem się, a z góry podlewane ze szlaucha albo deszczem


No właśnie!, chudziak i pielęgnacja betonu to niby szczegóły ale bardzo ważne dla późniejszej wytrzymałości.Nowy poprawnie konstrukcyjnie wykonany dom nie powinien nigdzie pękać.

----------


## DEZET

> Ja postawiłem dom w taki właśnie sposób, ze ławy zalane były w piasku. Poddasze użytkowe strop z pustaków dachówka ceramiczna. Dom stoi 3 lata nic nie pęka nic się nie stało. Co ważne lałem ławy na chudziaku więc w dół miały problem z odsączeniem się, a z góry podlewane ze szlaucha albo deszczem


Można lać ławy na piasku, ale właśnie- chudziak musi wtedy być. Najważniejsze na początku, żeby beton za szybko nie pozbył się wody. U mnie było bez tego, bo twardo strasznie, nic się nie obsypywało, jak wcześniej woda stała, to czekaliśmy aż wyschnie, bo wsiąknąć nie chciała. A potem deszczyki pielęgnowały  :wink:

----------


## bitter

> Można lać ławy na piasku, ale właśnie- chudziak musi wtedy być. Najważniejsze na początku, żeby beton za szybko nie pozbył się wody. U mnie było bez tego, bo twardo strasznie, nic się nie obsypywało, jak wcześniej woda stała, to czekaliśmy aż wyschnie, bo wsiąknąć nie chciała. A potem deszczyki pielęgnowały


No i właśnie w tym roku w drugim domu też zamówiłem deszcze. Także jak ktoś chciał grillować to przepraszam. Ale na święta kazałem przestać więc się nie bójcie.  :wink:

----------


## Renia i Grzes

*Czy jest możliwość wybudowania domu z projektu archonu "dom w prymulkach" bez piwnicy i garażu, 121m2 za 200 tys przy założeniu, ze nie bierze się firmy tylko częściowo samemu?*

----------


## Crazy

Tak, albo nie.

----------


## Jacekss

wszystko zależy od tego jak się będzie gospodarować kasą, może się udać.. ale niekoniecznie
zależy też od prac jakie samemu można wykonać i ile są one warte na rynku, trzeba sobie zrobić kosztorys materiałów i robocizny.. będzie wiadomo gdzie i ile można zaoszczędzić robiąc coś samemu

----------


## DEZET

> *Czy jest możliwość wybudowania domu z projektu archonu "dom w prymulkach" bez piwnicy i garażu, 121m2 za 200 tys przy założeniu, ze nie bierze się firmy tylko częściowo samemu?*


W projekcie nie widzę piwnicy, więc nie mówimy o niej. Garaż to koszt ok. 15tys. 
W kosztach podanych na stronie możecie spróbować "urwać" coś z kosztów robocizny; koszt sprzętu - co to miałoby być- koparka, spychacz za 10tys.?
Ostrożnie szacując 220tys. trzeba wydać, przy dużym wkładzie własnej pracy.

----------


## bitter

Garaż to może być więcej niż 15 tys ...np brama na pilota robi już 1/3 tej ceny  :wink:

----------


## pionan

5k zł za bramę?? To co to za ustrojstwo?? ja w zeszłym roku za bramę Hormanna z napędem, ryglem, pstryczkiem na scianie, w kolorze złoty dąb, zapłaciłem coś koło 3k zł z motażem.

----------


## Blitz

Cześć!
Pewnego listopadowego wieczoru roku ubiegłego przeglądałem wraz z moją narzeczoną oferty sprzedaży mieszkań. Im dłużej oglądałem tym bardziej byłem zszokowany ceną tychże mieszkań. 29 m2 za 145 tys? Toż to paranoja. No więc postanowiłem poszukać alternatywy i znalazłem. Własny dom.
Działkę już mamy. Kasy na dom nie  :big grin: . Pozostaje nam nieszczęsny kredyt. Na szczęście nasze wymagania co do domu nie są wygórowane, zatem i kredytu nie będzie za dużo. Podoba nam się projekt Z12. Na dwie osoby i dwie papugi w sam raz  :wink: . W tym roku chcemy zacząć. Tak szacuje, że w 200 tys. problemu ze zmieszczeniem się nie będzie. Mam nadzieję, że zbytnim optymistą nie jestem  :wink:

----------


## Nefer

> 5k zł za bramę?? To co to za ustrojstwo?? ja w zeszłym roku za bramę Hormanna z napędem, ryglem, pstryczkiem na scianie, w kolorze złoty dąb, zapłaciłem coś koło 3k zł z motażem.


Wystarczy, że jest podwójna i nie złoty dąb  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Blitz z12  to wbrew pozorom nie jest taki malutki domek. W zasadzie  bryła taka jak mojego z162 tyle że poddasze można wykończyć później lub wcale.

----------


## Żona Adwalka

> Cześć!
> Pewnego listopadowego wieczoru roku ubiegłego przeglądałem wraz z moją narzeczoną oferty sprzedaży mieszkań. Im dłużej oglądałem tym bardziej byłem zszokowany ceną tychże mieszkań. 29 m2 za 145 tys? Toż to paranoja. No więc postanowiłem poszukać alternatywy i znalazłem. Własny dom.
> Działkę już mamy. Kasy na dom nie . Pozostaje nam nieszczęsny kredyt. Na szczęście nasze wymagania co do domu nie są wygórowane, zatem i kredytu nie będzie za dużo. Podoba nam się projekt Z12. Na dwie osoby i dwie papugi w sam raz . W tym roku chcemy zacząć. Tak szacuje, że w 200 tys. problemu ze zmieszczeniem się nie będzie. Mam nadzieję, że zbytnim optymistą nie jestem


Bez ogrodzenia działki, bez zagospodarowania terenu (kostka), bez nasadzeń w ogrodzie, bez zagospodarowania poddasza, bez żadnych bajerów,  przy dużym wkładzie pracy własnej to może Ci się uda. Może.  
Zanim się zacznie, warto poczytać na forum co o kosztach mówią inni- ci, którzy sie już wybudowali, nie ci co planują budowę.
Zawsze wychodzi więcej niż się zakłada. Bo rurka, bo kabelek, bo impregnat, bo gniazdko, bo milion innych rzeczy, których nie widać, ale bez nich się nie da.
Niefajnie  w środku rozbabranej budowy stwierdzić, że kasa z kredytu już sie skończyła.
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Blitz

Poddasze będzie pełnić funkcję czysto graciarnianą  :wink: . Mieszkać będziemy na dole tylko. Nie mamy potrzeby robić mieszkalnego poddasz. A poza tym kasy szkoda  :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

No to może wybierz projekt z mniejszym poddaszem, inny kąt nachylenia dachu? Jeżeli mpzp pozwala. 
Taki duży dach trochę kosztuje, dodatkowo w projekcie masz drugi wieniec. Skoro nie zamierzacie tam nic robić to po co taki wielki strych.

----------


## Żona Adwalka

Blitz, ja na poczatku budowy też wierzyłam, że sie uda tanio. Innym sie nie udało, ale nam sie uda. To oczywiste, że nam się uda. Jasne,że się uda.  Inni byli rozrzutni, wpakowali sie w drogą wykonczeniówkę, ja sobie poradzę taniej... itp, itd.
Ale byłam naiwna.
Pewnych kosztów sie poprostu nie przeskoczy i już. Niezależnie od standardu wykończenia.Teraz to wiem.

I jeszcze jedno Ci powiem- dobrze, że nie zdawałam sobie z tego sprawy,  bo gdybym to wiedziała nigdy w  życiu nie zdecydowałabym się na budowę. I tkwiłabym w mieszkaniu. A  teraz mieszkam w domu i jest super :Smile: . 

Próbuj, bo warto. Koszty najlepiej oszacuj  jeszcze przed wzięciem kredytu (fundamenty, ściany, strop, więźba, pokrycie dachu, okna, parapety, docieplenie, kominy,rynny,obróbki blacharskie, instalacje, piec, grzejniki, cały osprzęt, tynki, gładzie, wylewki, przyłącza, kominek, drzwi wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne, wykończeniówka i masa innych, przyda się czytanie forum ) potem ściśle sie trzymaj tego co zaplanowałeś, ale musisz mieć świadomość, że być może, w pewnym momencie, będziesz musiał  skądś wziąść dodatkową kasę. I mieć pomysł skąd. :Smile: . 
Pozdro.

----------


## Blitz

*Kwitko* No widzisz nad tym się szczerze mówiąc nie zastanawiałem  :big grin: . Dlatego tym bardziej cieszę się, że w końcu na forum się zarejestrowałem. 
Co do nachylenia dachu to mpzp dopuszcza od 35 do 50 stopni.

----------


## Kwitko

Ja też wybierając projekt nie zwracałam uwagi na takie szczegóły. No i się zdziwiłam jak trzeba było dokupić stali na dodatkowy wieniec, a jak zobaczyłam wycenę więźby ro już zupełny szok. W projektach studia z500 wielkość więźby jest trochę na wyrost. Przekroje są ogromne no a potem trzeba płacić 10 tys za drewno albo przeprojektować co również wiąże się z kosztami. 
Nam powinno udać się zmieścić w 200 tys. no ale my większość sami. 
Żona Adwalka mądrze pisze, trzeba się przygotować na to że można się nie zmieścić w założonym kosztorysie.

----------


## DEZET

> *Kwitko* No widzisz nad tym się szczerze mówiąc nie zastanawiałem . Dlatego tym bardziej cieszę się, że w końcu na forum się zarejestrowałem. 
> Co do nachylenia dachu to mpzp dopuszcza od 35 do 50 stopni.


To nie ma sensu zmiana kąta w tym domku (40st.)- oszczędności znikome w stosunku do całości budowy.
Możesz poszukać podobny  projekt, ale czy znacznie zmniejszy koszt?!
 Domek niewielki - im więcej zrobisz sam, tym tańszy w budowie.
Ja bym spróbował zamiany stropu teriva na drewniany- nawet całość z wiązarów, a schody na strych zrobić chowane w stropie- gdy potrzeba wejść otwierasz, potem zamykasz,  a cenną pow. na parterze możesz inaczej wykorzystać.
I nie rezygnuj. U mnie myśl o budowie dojrzewała kilka lat. I wystartowałem z gotówką na papierologię, reszta to niestety kredyt, ale co tam- najważniejsze jest spełnienie marzeń.

----------


## lukasza

> To nie ma sensu zmiana kąta w tym domku (40st.)- oszczędności znikome w stosunku do całości budowy.
> Możesz poszukać podobny  projekt, ale czy znacznie zmniejszy koszt?!
>  Domek niewielki - im więcej zrobisz sam, tym tańszy w budowie.
> Ja bym spróbował zamiany stropu teriva na drewniany- nawet całość z wiązarów, a schody na strych zrobić chowane w stropie- gdy potrzeba wejść otwierasz, potem zamykasz,  a cenną pow. na parterze możesz inaczej wykorzystać.
> I nie rezygnuj. U mnie myśl o budowie dojrzewała kilka lat. I wystartowałem z gotówką na papierologię, reszta to niestety kredyt, ale co tam- najważniejsze jest spełnienie marzeń.


a ja bym zostawił strop jaki jest jeżeli w niedługiej przyszłości zamierza zamienić 2 papugi na 2 dzieci. Tego potem już nie poprawi. 
Jeśli nie będzie wykańczał piętra (ścianki, łazienka, tynki, ocieplenie poddasza, zabudowa kg) tylko da na posadzce piętra wełnę z rolki np: 2x15cm to zmieści się w 200 tys. A jakby dach zrobił z blacho dachówki, na tym etapie jeszcze nie wstawiał okien dachowych, a schody na piętro zrobił obecnie strychowe to 200 tys pozwoli jeszcze na ogrodzenie i może mały podjazd jak działka mała a nawet na dachówkę Tondach.

----------


## Żona Adwalka

Blitz -też bym nie zmieniała kąta nachylenia dachu i rodzaju stropu- poddasze może się kiedyś przydać. Przybędzie Wam osób w domu i  co wtedy ?  Będziesz budował następny ?  Lepiej mieć możliwość powiększenia powierzchni domu i w miarę potrzeb wykańczać sobie powolutku górę. Powodzenia!!! A dziennik załóż jak już zaczniecie  :Smile: .

----------


## DEZET

> 5k zł za bramę?? To co to za ustrojstwo?? ja w zeszłym roku za bramę Hormanna z napędem, ryglem, pstryczkiem na scianie, w kolorze złoty dąb, zapłaciłem coś koło 3k zł z motażem.


Jeśli kupiłeś w standardowym wymiarze 210x240 to tyle mogłeś zapłacić- były jakieś promocje za mniej niż 3tys.
Wystarczy, że zmienisz wymiar, np jeden panel więcej (wyższa brama ) i już koszt inny. 
Moja brama- złoty dąb, 240x240 z automatyką kosztowała 4,6tys., więc 5tys podane przez bittera -nie jest to jakaś dziwna cena.

----------


## clou

> Szczerze, to uważam że 300 tyś to żaden kosmos. Uważam że nie ma szans wybudować dom za 200 tyś.


to co piszesz o domu za 200tys jest abstrakcją dla każdego siedzącego na placu budowy, niemniej nie wyklucza, gdyż osobiście znam faceta który przy metrażu nie przekraczającym 120m2 zamknął się w kwocie 220tys wchodząc do domu i przenosząc jedynie meble ze swojego M, jednak o ile się orientuje większość materiałów na budowę była wyciągnięta gdzieś z rynku podziemia a beton był już zapłaconym przez innych klientów materiałem plus własna złota rączka i ziarnko do ziarnka, i bez szaleństw

----------


## Blitz

*Żona Adwalka*


> I jeszcze jedno Ci powiem- dobrze, że nie zdawałam sobie z tego sprawy, bo gdybym to wiedziała nigdy w życiu nie zdecydowałabym się na budowę. I tkwiłabym w mieszkaniu. A teraz mieszkam w domu i jest super.


I to jest ciekawy paradoks. Budowa domu jako jedna z najpoważniejszych rzeczy jakie człowiek w życiu zrobi. Logika podpowiada żeby dokładnie wszystko przeliczyć, a tak naprawdę pewnie gros ludzi po takich kalkulacjach by rezygnowało, gdyby nie polska ułańska fantazja  :wink: . Jakiś złoty środek między sercem, a rozumem trzeba znaleźć. Dlatego rozważam Z12. Wydaje się być to dom, który wybudować podołamy.


*DEZET*


> Ja bym spróbował zamiany stropu teriva na drewniany- nawet całość z wiązarów, a schody na strych zrobić chowane w stropie- gdy potrzeba wejść otwierasz, potem zamykasz, a cenną pow. na parterze możesz inaczej wykorzystać.


Taką opcję rozważam. 


*lukasza* 


> a ja bym zostawił strop jaki jest jeżeli w niedługiej przyszłości zamierza zamienić 2 papugi na 2 dzieci. Tego potem już nie poprawi.


O ile znam siebie i moją drugą połowę to zamiana papug na dzieci nie wchodzi w rachubę  :wink: .

----------


## DEZET

> to co piszesz o domu za 200tys jest abstrakcją dla każdego siedzącego na placu budowy, niemniej nie wyklucza, gdyż osobiście znam faceta który przy metrażu nie przekraczającym 120m2 zamknął się w kwocie 220tys wchodząc do domu i przenosząc jedynie meble ze swojego M, jednak o ile się orientuje większość materiałów na budowę była wyciągnięta gdzieś z rynku podziemia a beton był już zapłaconym przez innych klientów materiałem plus własna złota rączka i ziarnko do ziarnka, i bez szaleństw


Nie wiem ile czasu czytasz forum i ten wątek, ale są tu osoby, które już WYBUDOWAŁY i MIESZKAJĄ w domach za 200tys.
I niekoniecznie muszą to być materiały z podziemia lub "zdobyte" innym sposobem, czy płytki, itp. w III gatunku.
Gdy się chce- można- ważny jest ścisły reżim budowy- co zakładamy, to realizujemy, nie pod wpływem emocji, bo...te płytki są super i chcę je mieć. 
A że kosztują 300/m2 i potem zbraknie na coś innego? Przeżyjemy... ale takich pokus będzie więcej i utkniesz z budową gdzieś na etapie wykończeń.

----------


## magdaiartur

My też jak zaczynaliśmy budowę z32  to myśleliśmy...e..tam starczy...potem się okazywało, że tu więcej stali, tu betonu, tu blachy do łączenia konstrukcji dachu - niestandardowe w projekcie...i na zamówienie...co znacznie podwyższa koszty, potem jakieś drobnica : gwoździe i inne...ale nie zmienia to faktu, że da się za 200 tys postawić domek taki jak nasz, wykonując wiele samemu - my za robociznę daliśmy ok 30 tys za stan surowy zamknięty z dachem... jak nawet niech połowa z tego to dach(nie każdy umie sam...) to i tak da się zaoszczędzić. My budujemy z reku, pompą ciepła i ociepleniem na zew. 20 cm grafitu, więc trochę szaleństwa zaliczamy... i jak na razie mamy na liczniku jakieś 160 tys (chyba nie całe, ale nie mam wglądu w tym momencie do excela) Zostało jeszcze trochę roboty, ale liczymy, że staniemy na 250 tys. z całym majdanem (AGD i kuchnia).  Więc się da, ale trzeba mieć na uwadze wiele rzeczy. A przeczytanie tego wątku na pewno pozwoli zaoszczędzić. Czasem trzeba przeliczyć kasę jaką się ma ilość niezbędnych metrów...Czyli jak w  IKEA,  projektowanie od ceny  :wink:  My tak zrobiliśmy - no dobra mam łatwiej , bo jestem z zawodu księgową  :smile:  ale i tak tu i ówdzie nie doszacowałam kosztów...

----------


## bowess

*Blitz* - uważam, że po rozsądnych kalkulacjach uda się wybudować z12 za 200 tysięcy. Nie zmieniałabym nic - niech sobie będzie i strop i większy strych. Można dołożyć okna w ścianach szczytowych. Dlaczego? A dlatego, że koszt niewielki, a sporo większa wartość w razie potencjalnej sprzedaży i większa grupa potencjalnych nabywców. No i cenna powierzchnia magazynowa dla mieszkańców - bardzo ważna przy niewielkim domu

Tak w ogóle, to z12 był jednym z naszych kandydatów do budowy i przegrał dopiero w ostatniej rundzie ze względu na liczbę drobnych zmian adaptacyjnych. Nasz ma jeden wieniec i lepiej pasowały nam otwory okienne.

Uważam, że się uda, bo:
- nasza budowa trochę podobnego domu kosztowała 210 - masa własnej robocizny, ale wykończone poddasze i kilka rozwiązań, które można zamienić na tańsze
- kosztorys na stronie niecałe 115 netto, nawet brutto i z uwzględnieniem podwyżek powinno się udać zamieszkać do 200
- 70m2 licząc nawet po 2500 za metr(mniejszy dom zawsze trochę drożej wychodzi) to 175 tys.

Dokładny kosztorys i naprzód!  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

W to że uda się wybudować z12  za 200 tys. to ja w ogóle nie wątpię. Oczywiście uwzględniając wszystko co już było pisane. 
My naszego z162 z poddaszem użytkowym mamy zamiar za tyle wybudować. 
Też w pewnym momencie brałam pod uwagę projekt z12 nawet bardzo poważnie. Ale przegrał bo.... ma wejście na łazienkę  :big grin: 
A na studiach mnie uczyli: "nigdy nie projektuje się domu z wejściem na w.c."  I tak jakoś chyba za bardzo wzięłam sobie to do serca  :wink:

----------


## lujski

http://www.projektdlaciebie.pl/domy/109/Bajkowy/rzuty

a ten bez okien w dachu, bez garazu, z gazobetonu, ogrzewanie podlogowe, z gazu - jest szansa sie zmiescic w 200tys. ???

----------


## pawelkokosz

Niesamowite dla mnie jest budowanie domu w takich cenach jakich piszecie powyżej. Ale cóż każdy ma jakąś inną filozofię budowy domu, poza tym te projekty o których piszecie to pokoje są chyba trochę małe ( ja nim cokolwiek zacząłem wziąłem żonę i rozrysowałem jej na placu poszczególne pokoje w skali 1:1 żeby kobieta wiedziała czy taki metraż pasuje )...według mnie chyba nie po to człowiek zamienia mieszkanie, gdzie pokój miał 8m2 na dom gdzie ma 12m2  tylko połowa to skosy...czyż nie tak?

----------


## lujski

ale jak sie ma w okolo 40m plus tesciow za sciana to juz jest argument ....  :smile: (ja zona i blizniaczki :smile:  )

----------


## pawelkokosz

> ale jak sie ma w okolo 40m plus tesciow za sciana to juz jest argument .... (ja zona i blizniaczki )


No i to jest duuuuuży argument za...w takim wypadku budowałbym się nawet jakbym nie miał za co  :smile: )

----------


## lujski

ehehhehe - no mi sie udalo uzbierac prawie 300ty.s - ponad 80 poszlo na dzialke, a reszta ma isc na domek .. mam nadzieje ze bez kredytu sie uda ...  :smile:

----------


## bitter

> ja nim cokolwiek zacząłem wziąłem żonę i rozrysowałem jej na placu poszczególne pokoje w skali 1:1 żeby kobieta wiedziała czy taki metraż pasuje


Metoda niestety do kitu. Metraż rozrysowany na placu a rzeczywiste odczucie przestrzeni po wybudowaniu domu to dwie kompletnie różne sprawy. Każdy kto wybudował dom wie o czym mówię. Dom narysowany na ziemi dla laika wydaje się mikroskopijny a potem okazuje się jak urosną ściany, jak się je otynkuje i pomaluje - O rany po co mi taki wielki dom. Do do pokoju 8-10m2. Jeżeli jest to tylko sypialnia to po grzyba Ci więcej? Jeżeli pokój dziecka - uwierz też nie będzie narzekać. Pamiętam mój pokój z dzieciństwa - miał jakieś 6m2. Był mały przytulny i stanowił mój azyl. Potem przeniosłem się do większego (tata wreszcie zrobił podłogę  :wink:  to już nie było to. Dzieci mierzą świat inną miarą, dla nich wystarczy, że mają swoje miejsce na ziemi i żę zmieści się tam laptop i TV.




> ehehhehe - no mi sie udalo uzbierac prawie 300ty.s - ponad 80 poszlo na dzialke, a reszta ma isc na domek .. mam nadzieje ze bez kredytu sie uda ...


 Jak ja Wam zazdroszczę, mnie nawet kasy na działkę swojej nie starczyło ;( a na dom wyjdzie co najmniej 320 tys mimo, że mały.

----------


## bowess

Wydaje mi się, że Bajkowy może być do zrobienia. Też dokładna analiza projektu pod kątem kosztów i ewentualne korekty. Moim zdaniem lukarny na dwie połaciówki, bo całkowita likwidacja okien w dachu może dać trochę ciemne pokoje, do przemyślenia te okienka przy drzwiach wejściowych (może lepiej drzwi z kawałkiem przeszklenia, w wiatrołapie niby wrysowana jakaś szafka, ale przecież wysoka zasłoni okno, a jak na wieszaku powiesisz ze 2 grubsze kurtki, to też zasłonią to okienko). Sprawdź szerokość schodów, jeżeli są to osiemdziesiątki, to w połączeniu z zabiegiem bardzo trudne będzie wniesienie czegokolwiek większego na piętro.

Często od metrów ważniejsza jest tzw. ustawność pomieszczeń. Osobiście uważam 10m2 o rozsądnym kształcie za zupełnie wystarczające na sypialnię dla 1 osoby. Często spotykam się z takim podejściem, że jak już dom, to musi być z dużo większymi pomieszczeniami niż w mieszkaniu i z dodatkowymi funkcjami (pokój gościnny, gabinet, duża spiżarnia, sauna, siłownia, garderoby przy sypialniach, łazienka gospodarzy, dla gości, dla dzieci). Dużo może, a tak naprawdę nic nie musi.  :smile: 

Rysowanie na gruncie dla uświadomienia rozmiarów może być mocno mylące. Kwadrat 3x3 wyznaczony na piasku czy trawie to jakaś żałosna malizna, a np. kuchnia tej wielkości z wykończonymi już ścianami okazuje się być całkiem spora. Stąd często zaskoczenie osób oglądających mały dom z zewnątrz po wejściu do środka - okazuje się, że wewnątrz dom jest większy niż z zewnątrz. Po prostu inaczej odbieramy otwarty wycinek dużej przestrzeni, a inaczej ten sam kawałek ograniczony ścianami. Może się okazać, że kalkulując tym rysunkowym sposobem niepotrzebnie rozedmie się metraż domu.

No i *bitter* napisał to samo o metrażu w tym samym czasie co ja.  :smile:

----------


## lujski

zgadzam sie - wnetrza jakos robia sie "wieksze" po umeblowaniu  :smile:  - jak moja matka sie budowala - dom 230 m2 - plus garaz - to nawet jeszcze podczas budowy jej mowilem ze taki ciasny ten dom, salon klitka itd ...  :smile:  - teraz to sie tam odnalezc niemoge  :smile:  - takie przestrzenie  :smile:  ehhehe

----------


## pawelkokosz

[QUOTE=bitter;5317510]Metoda niestety do kitu. Metraż rozrysowany na placu a rzeczywiste odczucie przestrzeni po wybudowaniu domu to dwie kompletnie różne sprawy. Każdy kto wybudował dom wie o czym mówię. Dom narysowany na ziemi dla laika wydaje się mikroskopijny a potem okazuje się jak urosną ściany, jak się je otynkuje i pomaluje - O rany po co mi taki wielki dom. Do do pokoju 8-10m2. Jeżeli jest to tylko sypialnia to po grzyba Ci więcej? Jeżeli pokój dziecka - uwierz też nie będzie narzekać. Pamiętam mój pokój z dzieciństwa - miał jakieś 6m2. Był mały przytulny i stanowił mój azyl. Potem przeniosłem się do większego (tata wreszcie zrobił podłogę  :wink:  to już nie było to. Dzieci mierzą świat inną miarą, dla nich wystarczy, że mają swoje miejsce na ziemi i żę zmieści się tam laptop i TV.


 A właśnie, że się nie zgodzę - metoda bardzo poskutkowała...bo pewne rozwiązania wyszły właśnie podczas takiego pokazu...a metry są potrzebne bo jeśli nie lubisz szaf typu Komandor lub innej zabudowy to te metry powierzchni ale użytkowej przydają się niesamowicie...a dzieciaki są właśnie wniebowzięte, że mają gdzie postawić biurko, szafę, duże wyro, itp. ( zwłaszcza moja 11-letnia córka, która dostała największy pokój 25m2 - uwierz mi że zmieściła wszystko i ma jeszcze przestrzeń na koleżanki ).....zgadzam się za to z sypialnią, mam niedużą i w zupełności chwatit  :smile: )......

U mnie za to poszły wszystkie oszczędności...a trochę tego miałem...i idą kolejne  :smile: )))....sam nie wiem skąd to się bierze  :smile: ))

----------


## pawelkokosz

Bitter a z którego rejonu zachodniopomorskiego jesteś?

----------


## bitter

> A właśnie, że się nie zgodzę - metoda bardzo poskutkowała...bo pewne rozwiązania wyszły właśnie podczas takiego pokazu...a metry są potrzebne bo jeśli nie lubisz szaf typu Komandor lub innej zabudowy to te metry powierzchni ale użytkowej przydają się niesamowicie...a dzieciaki są właśnie wniebowzięte, że mają gdzie postawić biurko, szafę, duże wyro, itp. ( zwłaszcza moja 11-letnia córka, która dostała największy pokój 25m2 - uwierz mi że zmieściła wszystko i ma jeszcze przestrzeń na koleżanki ).....zgadzam się za to z sypialnią, mam niedużą i w zupełności chwatit )......
> 
> U mnie za to poszły wszystkie oszczędności...a trochę tego miałem...i idą kolejne )))....sam nie wiem skąd to się bierze ))


Paweł nie przeczę, że jak kogoś stać to może dzieciom fundować pokoje 25m2, ale przypomnę w jakim wątku się znajdujemy  :wink: 
Ja powiem tak mojej córce musi wystarczyć 12m2 a drugiej co na świat dopiero przyjdzie 7m2. Czyli w stosunku do Twojego metrażu zmieścił bym na tych 25m jeszcze trzeci pokój  :wink:  Metr kwadratowy mojej chałupy będzie kosztował ok 2500zł. Gdybym zafundował córkom pokoje "tylko" po 20m2 to musiałbym wydać więcej o 50 tys zł na budowę domu. Ponieważ buduję na kredyt to oddał bym do banku 100 tys! Po pierwsze mnie na to nie stać a po drugie zastanawiam się z czego były by bardziej zadowolone - z większego pokoju czy z przeznaczenia co roku 3 tys na kolonie w dowolnym miejscu świata?  :razz: 




> Bitter a z którego rejonu zachodniopomorskiego jesteś?


 Dokładnie to z Klinisk - jeżeli cokolwiek Ci to mówi  :wink:

----------


## MagdaRybnik

witam :smile: 
mam pytanko...
czy postawie juz na gotowo ten domek za kwote 250 tys?
http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/hr_ewa_a.htm
czy dachowka wychodzi duzo drozej niz blacho...?
pozdro

----------


## bitter

Ten dom ma 170m2 podłóg! Nie ma szans za te pieniądze, nawet przy własnej pracy.

----------


## MagdaRybnik

hmm a podlogi to az taki duzy koszt? :smile:

----------


## lujski

a skad te 170 metrów podłóg ???

----------


## kalizbi

> hmm a podlogi to az taki duzy koszt?


Kolega bitter ma rację, takiego domu nie da się wybudować za 200tys.Sama do tego wniosku dojdziesz po przeczytaniu  forum i kilku dzienników budów.
Mój wybrany obecnie projekt to ANKA2 z MTM STYL,bardzo podobny do Twojego i po przeczytaniu forum optymistycznie szacuję go na 250tys.
                                                                                                                                                          Pozdrawiam kalizbi!!!

----------


## dr_au

*MagdaRybnik* - podłogi to też koszt. Ale nie o to chodzi. Po prostu podawane przez biura metry użytkowe nie dają prawdziwej informacji o wielkości domu. Często dom z opisu wydaje się mały (ma mało powierzchni użytkowej, co jest najczęściej "zasługą" niskiej ścianki kolankowej), ale w rzeczywistości metrów do wybudowania jest naprawdę sporo. Prawdopodobnie koszt budowy tego projektu będzie bardzo podobny do budowy domu o znacznie większej powierzchni użytkowej, ale mającego lepszy stosunek powierzchni użytkowej do całkowitej powierzchni podłóg w budynku. 

Dosyć powtarzalne koszty podawane w sieci i zarejestrowane u znajomych, to mniej więcej 1800-2000 zł brutto za m2 *powierzchni po podłodze*. Czyli w przypadku tego projektu wychodzi gdzieś między 300 a 350 tyś.

----------


## bitter

> hmm a podlogi to az taki duzy koszt?


Taki skrót myślowy. Chodzi o powierzchnię "po podłogach". Ten dom ma tyle a to oznacza, że nie ma szans. Nie patrz na "powierzchnię użytkową" tylko całkowitą po podłogach. Bo jak odejmiesz je obie to zostanie ci kilkadziesiąt metrów powierzchni (nieużytkowej) która zbuduje się sama? Za darmo? Otóż nie.




> a skad te 170 metrów podłóg ???


Pomnóż szerokość domu razy długość i pomnóż przez dwa piętra albo zsumuj wszystkie powierzchnie parteru i pomnóż razy dwa. Powierzchnia piętra podawana jest jako użytkowa, czyli powyżej bodajże 180cm. To co ma sufit niżej nie jest liczone a jak pisałem wcześniej nie zbuduje się samo, strop się sam nie stworzy pod tą posadzką, dach się nie zbuduje, podłoga nie spadnie nam w postaci prezentu od architekta.

----------


## jaro4

Witam jak w temacie czy 200.000tys wystarczy "http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_w2112.html"]

----------


## lujski

mysle ze jest szansa, jak materialy tansze, swoja robocizna, to moze ... - ja tez byjam w obłokach ze na podobny mi 200 starczy  :smile:  no mzoe ciut wiecej .., ale u mnei dobre to ze instalacje po kosztach materiałów, tak samo płytki, ocieplenie, plus tynki zrobie sam, tak samo malowania, panele ...

----------


## jaro4

U mnie sytuacja też jest dobra bo; inst el. sam jestem elektrykiem z zawodu sanitarne też sam,tynki z agregatu szwagier robi to tylko materiał,płytki,panele,kartongipsy, panele, sufity podwieszane, malowanie i wszelka wykończeniówka też sam bo umiem i robiłem to już nie raz tak że tylko roboty murarsko dekarskiej nie umiem. Budowę planuję na 2,3 lata więc wkład pracy własnej maksymalny.

----------


## fotohobby

> hmm a podlogi to az taki duzy koszt?


Spory, tym bardziej, że wokół tych podłóg z reguły stawia się ściany, a nad tym wszystkim dobrze jest zbudować dach. Po czym to wszystko ocieplić, wykończyć i umeblować  :smile: 
LEkko licząc - 2,5 tyś zł za m2  :smile:

----------


## bitter

foto - ładnie to napisałeś - nic dodać nic ująć. Niestety ludzie bez doświadczenia w budowaniu dają się wprowadzić w maliny "metrami użytkowymi". Sam tak miałem jak byłem ignorantem budowlanym.

----------


## pawelkokosz

> Paweł nie przeczę, że jak kogoś stać to może dzieciom fundować pokoje 25m2, ale przypomnę w jakim wątku się znajdujemy 
> Ja powiem tak mojej córce musi wystarczyć 12m2 a drugiej co na świat dopiero przyjdzie 7m2. Czyli w stosunku do Twojego metrażu zmieścił bym na tych 25m jeszcze trzeci pokój  Metr kwadratowy mojej chałupy będzie kosztował ok 2500zł. Gdybym zafundował córkom pokoje "tylko" po 20m2 to musiałbym wydać więcej o 50 tys zł na budowę domu. Ponieważ buduję na kredyt to oddał bym do banku 100 tys! Po pierwsze mnie na to nie stać a po drugie zastanawiam się z czego były by bardziej zadowolone - z większego pokoju czy z przeznaczenia co roku 3 tys na kolonie w dowolnym miejscu świata? 
> 
> 
>  Dokładnie to z Klinisk - jeżeli cokolwiek Ci to mówi


Znam Kliniska bo jeżdżę tam służbowo, wiele osób grzeje tam gazem propan-butan a ja ogładam takie zbiorniki.....co do metrażu to faktycznie to nie jest ten wątek...ale jakbym miał budować raz jeszcze to myślę że również pozostałbym przy tym metrażu....to gratuluję kolejnej córki  :smile: ))...

----------


## pawelkokosz

Zgadzam się z wami...2500 pln za metr kwadratowy to suma całkiem realna...mi wyszło podobnie  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Ja od zawsze byłam (i jestem jeszcze) pewna że wybuduje swój domek za 200 tys. Czyli metr musiałby kosztować niecały 1500 zł. 
Kurcze trochę mało realne ale będę próbować  :tongue:

----------


## bitter

> Znam Kliniska bo jeżdżę tam służbowo, wiele osób grzeje tam gazem propan-butan a ja ogładam takie zbiorniki.....co do metrażu to faktycznie to nie jest ten wątek...ale jakbym miał budować raz jeszcze to myślę że również pozostałbym przy tym metrażu....to gratuluję kolejnej córki ))...


Ażesz Ty .. butle z gazem. Poroniony pomysł  :wink:  No ale jak z tego żyjesz to Ciiiiii  :wink: 

A co do córki to podziekuję w swoim czasie  :wink:

----------


## pawelkokosz

Po pierwsze biter ja nie sprzedaję ludziskom butli z gazem bo jak sam zauważyłeś jest to poroniony pomysł, ja tylko sprawdzam stan techniczny zbiorników ( UDT ).
Co do budowania "zbędnych" metrów w domu to byłbym ostatnim szaleńcem, jeśli miałbym wziąść kredyt a następnie liczyć każdy grosz ( a już nie daj boże jak euro pójdzie w górę, to co bym wtedy zrobił ). Jak narazie na wakacje mam, na pierdoły żona ma, dzieci na swoje bzdety także, samochód mam jeszcze dobry, a pieniądze wolę stokroć inwestować w nieruchomość bo na tym NIGDY nie stracę. Także chyba nie jest źle  :smile: . A poza tym taki metraż wymusiła na mnie sytuacja...

----------


## bitter

> Po pierwsze biter ja nie sprzedaję ludziskom  butli z gazem bo jak sam zauważyłeś jest to poroniony pomysł, ja tylko  sprawdzam stan techniczny zbiorników ( UDT ).


Ciekaw jestem opinii ludzi. Czy pozostał ktoś zadowolony z tego, że ma butlę?

----------


## pawelkokosz

Tak bitter...mam kilku ludków, którzy mieli propan-butan w zbiornikach, gdy pojawił się gaz ziemny przeszli na gaz, po czym po około trzech sezonach z powrotem zamontowali zbiorniki na propan...gaz ziemny ma to do siebie jak wiesz, że jego wartość opałowa ma spełniać odpowiednie normy. Tam są podane widełki ile tego ma być. Nasze PGNiG zawsze ale to zawsze trzyma się dolnych wartości ( wiem to z dobrego źródła - naprawdę sprawdzona informacja ), ludzie mieli dosyć gdy woda w czajniku gotowała im się po 20 minut na gazie ziemnym  :smile: ....ludziska zawsze będą szukać jakiś odpowiednich rozwiązań dla siebie, ty masz prąd do grzania, ja mam pellet, ktoś inny ma gaz i każdy swoje chwali. I tak ma być. Amen  :smile:

----------


## bitter

No tak tak każdy swoje chwali ale też większość bierze co mu podpowiedzą. Ja tam bomby bym nie zakładał na podwórku  :wink:

----------


## pawelkokosz

Mit nad mity...uwierz mi na słowo, widziałem na własne oczy co serwisman robił z takim zbiornikiem aby odkleić starą naklejkę...w zbiorniku gaz około 58% a facet palnikiem po zbiorniku...a użytkownik zbiornika spieprzał aż się kurzyło  :smile: ....jak sam czegoś nie wymyślisz na takim zbiorniku to się nic nie dzieje  :smile:

----------


## bitter

Dobra dobra wolę prund  :wink:  Koszt kWh z tego gazu i tak pewnie droższy niż kWh w II taryfie prądu

----------


## pawelkokosz

> Dobra dobra wolę prund  Koszt kWh z tego gazu i tak pewnie droższy niż kWh w II taryfie prądu


A tutaj się z tobą zgodzę  :smile:

----------


## desmear

> No tak tak każdy swoje chwali ale też większość bierze co mu podpowiedzą. Ja tam bomby bym nie zakładał na podwórku


znasz chociaż jeden przypadek, gdzie taki zbiornik wybuchł? bo ja owszem, słyszałem, w Japonii gdzie są one popularne po ostatnim trzęsieniu ziiemi, kiedy fala zmywała wszystko na swojej drodze to był mały problem.
bez większych trudów, można by udowodnić, że więcej osób umiera przez porażenie prądem niż od wybuchu butli z LPG. owszem, słyszy się przypadki o wybuchach butli 11kg, ale potem okazuje się, że albo samobójca albo domowy konstruktor.
ps
czy w wypadkach drogowych słyszeliście kiedyś o wybuchu zbiornika LPG ? przecież tyle aut jeździ...

----------


## desmear

> Mit nad mity...uwierz mi na słowo, widziałem na własne oczy co serwisman robił z takim zbiornikiem aby odkleić starą naklejkę...w zbiorniku gaz około 58% a facet palnikiem po zbiorniku...a użytkownik zbiornika spieprzał aż się kurzyło ....jak sam czegoś nie wymyślisz na takim zbiorniku to się nic nie dzieje



mnie jeden z serwisantów z bardzo długim doświadczeniem, pokazywał, że żar od papierosa nie jest w stanie zapalić mieszanki LPG. też spieprzałem. nie wybuchło. chyba rzeczywiście ma rację, że energia cieplna papierosa jest za mała. ale z ziemnym tego powtarzać - jak twierdził - nie wolno  :smile:

----------


## desmear

> Dobra dobra wolę prund  Koszt kWh z tego gazu i tak pewnie droższy niż kWh w II taryfie prądu


kosztuje dokładnie tyle samo co do grosza. jedyna różnica to taka, że 1kWh z LPG jest dostępna cały czas. Czy robi to dużą różnicę ? to już kżdy sam musi sobie oszacować.

----------


## bowess

A ja grzeję takim sieciowym gazem o bardzo kiepskich parametrach. Taki jest lokalnie i tyle. Gotuję też na nim. Stosunek jakości do ceny mi odpowiada - nawet bardzo.  :smile:  Może i woda chwilę potrzebuje, żeby się zagotować, ale różnicy w stosunku do gazu z butli (rodzice gotują na butlowym) nie dostrzegam. Z czajnikiem elektrycznym i tak nie wygra, ale ja w tej chwili takiego nie używam.

*Kwitko* - mi metr wyszedł 1680 zł, ale w tym wliczone trochę wyposażenia, farby, tapety, umeblowanie kuchni i różne różności.

----------


## bitter

> kosztuje dokładnie tyle samo co do grosza. jedyna  różnica to taka, że 1kWh z LPG jest dostępna cały czas.


A z prądu to niby nie jest?

----------


## fotohobby

Z tego "tanszego" nie...  :smile:

----------


## bitter

A o to koledze chodziło  :wink:  Faktycznie ale jakoś nie widzę w tym żadnej wady, po to buduje się masywny dom o akumulacyjnej konstrukcji aby nie stanowiło to wady. Taki dom traci 0,5 stopnia na pół doby zimą  :wink:

----------


## desmear

> A o to koledze chodziło  Faktycznie ale jakoś nie widzę w tym żadnej wady, po to buduje się masywny dom o akumulacyjnej konstrukcji aby nie stanowiło to wady. Taki dom traci 0,5 stopnia na pół doby zimą


termometr to nie wszystko. może i straci tylko pół stopnia, ale Tobie będzie zimno. i wcale nie przez te pół stopnia.

----------


## bitter

Niby dlaczego ma mi być zimno? Jeżeli chcesz mi wmówić, że przez brak ogrzewania to się mylisz. Ogrzewanie będzie podłogowe. Płyta betonowa 10cm akumulująca ciepło. Po wyłączeniu ogrzewania będzie promieniować jeszcze przez kilka godzin.

----------


## DEZET

Może to być subiektywne odczucie chłodu, czasem te 0,5st. może zrobić  dużą różnicę. Tym bardziej, że wielokrotnie czytałem na forum, że  ludziska ustawiają temperaturę z dokładnością... właśnie do 0,5stopnia.  Nie wierzę, że ot tak sobie- jakiś powód może być, nie tylko  ekonomiczny.

----------


## bitter

Ja lubię pomiędzy 22 a 23, ustawie sobie więc na 24. Jak spadnie do 23 to nie będzie zimno  :wink:

----------


## owp

Ale jesteś ciepłolubny, u mnie jest 19  :smile:

----------


## pawelkokosz

> Ja lubię pomiędzy 22 a 23, ustawie sobie więc na 24. Jak spadnie do 23 to nie będzie zimno


O to chłopie lubisz ciepełko, dla mnie 22 to temp. zaporowa...jak jad edo ciotki a u niej 23-25 to szlag mnie trafia, toż to nie idzie spać  :smile: ...w domu w czasie dużych mrozow miałem góra 21 i starczy, u dzieci w pokojach 22-23..

----------


## desmear

żebyś się Kolego nie rozczarował. stawiam -może trochę ryzykowne - twierdzenie, że będziesz odczuwał że jest cieplej kiedy będzie między 21 a 22 i temperatura w pomieszczeniu będzie rosnąć (będzie czynne źródło ciepła), niż kiedy będzie miedzy 22 a 23 i będzie temperatura opadająca (kiedy źródła ciepła brak)

----------


## bitter

desmer zdefiniuj "źródło ciepła" i napisz mi jaka jest różnica pomiędzy ciepłem konwekcyjnym oraz promieniowaniem jakie oddaje 10m3 betonu nagrzanego do powiedzmy 30 stopni w którym właśnie wyłączono obieg wody i noc go nie ogrzewa a tym samym betonem który ma 29,5 stopnia i jeszcze w nim płynie gorąca woda pod warstwą 10cm betonu? Bo według ciebie inaczej grzeje zwykły grzejnik kiedy jest gorący i zakręcisz w nim zawór? Zakładając że jest to grzejnik żeliwny i masywny to potrafisz odróżnić ciepło tego grzejnika z płynącą wodą od tego w którym właśnie zakręciłeś wodę?

----------


## pawelkokosz

> żebyś się Kolego nie rozczarował. stawiam -może trochę ryzykowne - twierdzenie, że będziesz odczuwał że jest cieplej kiedy będzie między 21 a 22 i temperatura w pomieszczeniu będzie rosnąć (będzie czynne źródło ciepła), niż kiedy będzie miedzy 22 a 23 i będzie temperatura opadająca (kiedy źródła ciepła brak)


Ale to wcale nie jest ryzykowne twierdzenie...tak jesteśmy skonstruowani, tak odczuwamy ciepło  :smile: ....może troche to dziwne ale tak jest...

----------


## Christo24

Każdy inaczej odczuwa temperaturę. Niektórzy, jak kolega wyżej, jest  w stanie funkcjonować przy 19 stopniach, a innym przy 23 jest zimno. Jeden lubi chodzić po domu w swetrze (oszczędność), inny nago (swoboda).

----------


## DEZET

Ciało ludzkie jest dość dobrym "termometrem", więc różnice można wyczuć. Inaczej ciepło odczuwane jest z podłogówki, inaczej z grzejnika- powierzchnia oddawania ciepła i nie można raczej tego porównywać.

----------


## bitter

Głupoty piszecie. Jak podłoga będzie miała 30 stopnie to nie ma znaczenia dla odczuwania ciepła czy w niej coś w danym momencie grzeje czy nie.

----------


## DEZET

> Głupoty piszecie. Jak podłoga będzie miała 30 stopnie to nie ma znaczenia dla odczuwania ciepła czy w niej coś w danym momencie grzeje czy nie.


Teraz podnosisz temp. do 30st. a wcześniej miało być 23 :wink: 
Swiki- no widzisz- regulowałaś, bo coś było nie tak, czyli różnica 0,5 stopnia była odczuwalna.

----------


## desmear

cały problem polega na tym, że teraz na papierze żongluje się temperaturą to wychodzi.  budujesz dom dobrze ocieplony, więc może się okazać,  że przy betonie rozgrzanym do 30 stopni będziesz miał 27 w pomieszczeniu.
przy doskonale ocieplonym domu proponuję podejść do tematu od drugiej strony i nie używać temperatur jako celu, ale jako objawu tego co się dzieje z ogrzewaniem. tak więc, kiedy temperatura rośnie lub jest stała tzn że źródło ciepła równoważy straty, jeśli jednak maleje, znaczy, że źródło jest niewystarczające - będziesz miał dyskomfort i nie ma znaczenia ile ton jest mniej lub więcej ciepłego betonu -. temp. spada.

----------


## miloszk

A przy okazji.... co myślicie o podłogówce i podłodze drewnianej?

----------


## bitter

> A przy okazji.... co myślicie o podłogówce i podłodze drewnianej?


Zależy ile drewna, do 1,5cm nie stanowi żadnego problemu

----------


## desmear

> tylko przy podlogowce nie masz takiego czegos ze temp jakos rosnie, czy temp spada bo ona utrzymujes ie mniej wiecej na tymsamym poziomie...


 :smile:  nie rozumiem tego wyżej. tzn rozumiem, jest to prawda dla każdego dobrze sterowanego ogrzewania i nie ma znaczenia czy jest to podłogówka czy kaloryfer czy też ogrzewanie nadmuchowe

----------


## pawel2210

piszecie ze m2 domu kosztuje około 2500zl. ale to na gotowo z meblami i wszystkim? no i co do tych m2 się zalicza tylko użytkowe czy wszystko tj garaż, kotłownia, pralnia? a jak do tego liczyć poddasze? po podłogach czy od jakieś wysokości?

----------


## Kwitko

Powierzchnia całkowita liczona po podłogach, wszystkich pomieszczeń. Oczywiście zależnie od systemu budowy jaki wybierzesz.

----------


## bitter

> piszecie ze m2 domu kosztuje około 2500zl. ale to na gotowo z meblami i wszystkim? no i co do tych m2 się zalicza tylko użytkowe czy wszystko tj garaż, kotłownia, pralnia? a jak do tego liczyć poddasze? po podłogach czy od jakieś wysokości?


To jest cena umowna ale dla bezpieczeństwa przyjmij, że to cena gotowego budynku do zamieszkania ale bez mebli. Mnie niestety wyjdzie ok 3tys a nie 2,5

----------


## pawel2210

Mam okolo 200 metrow po podlogach wliczajac w to garaz kotlownie. czyli wychodzi na to ze potrzeba 500tysi... :ohmy:  mam nadzieje ze wydam duzo mniej.

----------


## Kwitko

Każdy ma nadzieję....  :Lol:

----------


## pawelkokosz

> Nie wydasz dużo mniej 
> 200m2 to kolumbryna.
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m484681a5d56f6


Eee tam kolego nie przesadzajmy, że 200 m2 to kolumbryna...a tak z ciekawości czy wliczacie w koszty budowy obrobienie domu dookoła czyli ogród, ogrodzenia, itp. ?

----------


## pawelkokosz

> Każdy ma nadzieję....


I tu się zgadzam w 100%  :smile:

----------


## bitter

> Eee tam kolego nie przesadzajmy, że 200 m2 to kolumbryna...a tak z ciekawości czy wliczacie w koszty budowy obrobienie domu dookoła czyli ogród, ogrodzenia, itp. ?


Ja nie wliczałem. Dom to dom, otoczenie to druga (kosztowna) bajka.

----------


## bitter

> Mam okolo 200 metrow po podlogach wliczajac w to garaz kotlownie. czyli wychodzi na to ze potrzeba 500tysi... mam nadzieje ze wydam duzo mniej.


Życzę powodzenia bo nadzieja umiera ostatnia. Mnie umarła po przekroczeniu 500, przy 600 zaczął się smutek a przy 700 rozpacz. Na szczęście 800 osiągnęli już nowi właściciele.

----------


## bowess

*pawel2210* można mieć nadzieję, tylko trzeba ją na solidnych podstawach oprzeć.  :smile:  Okolica Twoja i sąsiedztwo moje - koszty robocizny na szczęście w miarę, "dla ludzi". Ceny materiałów fajne, ostatnio po trochę stali jechaliśmy do Bralina, bo ceny i asortyment zdecydowanie atrakcyjniejsze niż w naszym powiecie. Trzeba szukać, sprawdzać, zadzwonić kawałek dalej, targować się.

Z większymi domami czasem udaje się zejść poniżej 2,5 tys. za m2, bo mają proporcjonalnie mniej ścian do wykończenia wewnątrz. Oczywiście wiele zależy od tego, w jakim standardzie ma być wykończenie, jakie są detale konstrukcji, jakie rozwiązania szczegółowe, jakie zmiany adaptacyjne. Jeżeli wszystko mają zrobić ekipy i nie przewidujesz nigdzie rozwiązań typu panele do 30zł czy płytki za 9,90, to nie ma co liczyć, że będzie dużo taniej. Może trochę taniej.  :smile:

----------


## pawelkokosz

> Życzę powodzenia bo nadzieja umiera ostatnia. Mnie umarła po przekroczeniu 500, przy 600 zaczął się smutek a przy 700 rozpacz. Na szczęście 800 osiągnęli już nowi właściciele.


Czekaj czekaj Bitter ile ? 700 tys. PLN ? Chłopie coś ty tam wstawiał ? Ja mam 215 m2 i wewnątrz dom jest zrobiony ( no może gdzieś jeszcze nie ma konkietu lub temu podobnej rzeczy ) ale to są pierdoły, na zewnątrz brakuje mi wykonania elewacji i kolorku ale to w przyszłym roku po wykonaniu w tym roku prac ziemnych, ale w dalszym ciągu licząc powoli dochodzę do 600 tys. PLN.....pełen szacun chłopie  :smile:

----------


## dusiaka

Panowie i Panie, którzy budujecie domy za 600-700 tys - a co Wy robicie na tym wątku?
Chcecie nas, budujących małe domki pocieszyć?  :eek:

----------


## pawel2210

> Nie wydasz dużo mniej 
> 200m2 to kolumbryna.
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m484681a5d56f6


Mam bardzo podobny dom jak rodo 6. jak na razie nie bede robil gory na gotowo i elewacji, obejscie tez moze poczekac. jak narazie mam wylane stropy, zakupiony material na druga kondygnacje i wydalem 60 tys a do sso jeszcze dach :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Mam okolo 200 metrow po podlogach wliczajac w to garaz kotlownie. czyli wychodzi na to ze potrzeba 500tysi... mam nadzieje ze wydam duzo mniej.


Wszystko zależy, jak dużo własnej pracy na budowie włożysz. U mnie na razie ok.1000/m2 dla 150m2 parteru, a z poddaszem to ok.700/m2, więc nie jest źle  :smile:

----------


## pawel2210

> *pawel2210* można mieć nadzieję, tylko trzeba ją na solidnych podstawach oprzeć.  Okolica Twoja i sąsiedztwo moje - koszty robocizny na szczęście w miarę, "dla ludzi". Ceny materiałów fajne, ostatnio po trochę stali jechaliśmy do Bralina, bo ceny i asortyment zdecydowanie atrakcyjniejsze niż w naszym powiecie. Trzeba szukać, sprawdzać, zadzwonić kawałek dalej, targować się.
> 
> Z większymi domami czasem udaje się zejść poniżej 2,5 tys. za m2, bo mają proporcjonalnie mniej ścian do wykończenia wewnątrz. Oczywiście wiele zależy od tego, w jakim standardzie ma być wykończenie, jakie są detale konstrukcji, jakie rozwiązania szczegółowe, jakie zmiany adaptacyjne. Jeżeli wszystko mają zrobić ekipy i nie przewidujesz nigdzie rozwiązań typu panele do 30zł czy płytki za 9,90, to nie ma co liczyć, że będzie dużo taniej. Może trochę taniej.


wiem skad bralas stal :smile:  kawalek dalej w kepnie wynegocjowalem o 5 groszy mniej za kilo :smile:  jak dotad wiekszosc prac wykonalem sam i jeszcze duzo zrobie :smile:

----------


## pawel2210

> Wszystko zależy, jak dużo własnej pracy na budowie włożysz. U mnie na razie ok.1000/m2 dla 150m2 parteru, a z poddaszem to ok.700/m2, więc nie jest źle


no u mnie narazie 300 ale mam dopiero stropy :smile:

----------


## pawel2210

w kosztorysie z archonu dla rodo6 koszt SSO to około 130tys, ja myślę ze w 110 się spokojnie zmieszczę wiec już jest różnica a dom mam troche wiekszy...

----------


## pawel2210

> w kosztorysie z archonu dla rodo6 koszt SSO to około 130tys, ja myślę ze w 110 się spokojnie zmieszczę wiec już jest różnica a dom mam troche wiekszy...


a i ten kosztorys jest netto a ja podalem kwote brutto...

----------


## miloszk

a ja mam zamiar za 120 zrobic SSZ z oknami  :wink:   :wink:   :wink:

----------


## Jacekss

stan SSZ to pikuś - w tych 120-140 kpln powinienieś sie spokojnie zmieścić, potem zaczynają się schody i wydatki  :smile: 
spokojnie do deweloperki można przyjąć jeszcze raz tyle.. chyba że będzie się robić samemu

----------


## Kwitko

miloszk pewnie że zbudujesz! My SSZ zrobiliśmy za 80 tys  :big grin:

----------


## desmear

> miloszk pewnie że zbudujesz! My SSZ zrobiliśmy za 80 tys


Was 80 tys kosztowały materiały. nie liczysz własnych godzin spędzonych na budowie. żebyśmy się w pełni rozumieli - z mojej strony pełen szacun, ale dobrze jeśli czytający  wie, że musi do tego wziąć ekipę albo dwie, więc dodatkowo 40 tys. lekko.

----------


## pawel2210

ja gdybym brał do wszystkiego ekipy to tez wydal bym dużo więcej... ale i tak myślałem ze wyjdzie mniej, na szczęście jak narazie bez kredytu to nie jest tak strasznie :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kwitko

Może wziąć, nie musi  :wink: 
Ale oczywiście, ekipami byłoby sporo drożej.   
W ramach wyjaśnienia - my budujemy sami więc faktycznie te 80 tys. to za materiały +  robocizna dachu.

----------


## andrzej27

40tys za robocizne za jaki stan i jaki projekt?

----------


## miloszk

40 tys SSO może kosztować robocizna takiego domku jak nasz.
Na najbliższe 2-3 miesiące jest plan postawić do stropu (prawie) samemu  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Hej - dlaczego *swiki* jest zbanowana? Czyżby napaleńcy na dom w cenie mieszkania zanadto zatruwali jej życie?

----------


## helsta

Ja , tak jak inni myślę że będzie ciężko wam spełnić wasze marzenia przy takich dochodach , ale warto od czegoś zacząć, czyli kupić najpierw działkę i poczekać 
jaka będzie sytuacja finansowa .Na ziemi na pewno nie stracicie bo przecież jej nie przybywa  :smile: )

----------


## DEZET

Może zlikwidowała DB. Gdzie to widać, że ma bana?

----------


## bowess

Na przykład tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...89#post5265989
My mamy "domownik forum", a ona "banned". Arturo napisał, że za jakieś przeginanie w innym wątku ma bana.

----------


## bitter

Ma bana bo zasiała tyle feromonów, że panowie zamiast pisać o budowie ślinili się tak, że z laptopa mi ściekało. Z forum muratora zrobiła portal randkowy  :wink:  Mam nadzieję, że wróci ale w merytorycznych dyskusjach a jej drugą naturę zobaczymy np. na sympatia.pl  :wink:

----------


## pjuniewi

Witam.

Ponieważ mamy już dość mieszkania w blokowisku stwierdziliśmy z żoną, że trzeba postawić jakiś swój "szałas", zwłaszcza, że działkę już jest. Media są blisko ( prąd prawie w granicy działki, zaś woda przy drodze - 35 metrów do granicy - mamy prywatną drogę dojazdową do działki - współdział w 1/2 ). 
Początkowo myśleliśmy o domie z poddaszem do 80m2. Jednakże gdy mieliśmy okazję zobaczyć w takim domku pokoje na poddaszu pod skosami - doszliśmy do wniosku, że o tym metrażu lepiej postawić parterówkę ( dla nas lepszy jest pokój 8m2 bez skosów niż 12m2 ze skosami ) bez użytkowego poddasza ze strychem a'la rupieciarnia. Nie potrzebujemy wielu m2 - zwłaszcza, że obecnie mamy mieszkanie dwupokojowe 46m2 i jakoś we czwórkę dajemy radę. Sam się zresztą wychowałem ( tak, jak moja żona ) na identycznym metrażu - również we czwórkę, więc "wymagań" dużych nie mamy. Wystarczy nam satysfakcja wypicia kawy na tarasiku czy w ogródku, lub poczytaniu książki leżąc na słoneczku na leżaku  :Smile: . Zresztą w każdym wolnym momencie wybywamy z dzieciakami na "łono natury".

Przechodząc do sedna. Co sądziecie o tym projekcie - http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/arp_tula.htm ? Przekopałem mnóstwo projektów i ten miał jak najmniej do zmian ( a wiadomo, że zmiany u architekta też kosztują ).
Jedyne zmiany, jakie musimy zrobić - to zmienić kąt nachylenia dachu z 30 na 35 stopni ( minimalny wymóg MPZ ), zamienić łazienkę z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym funkcjami ( potrzebujemy większe pomieszczenie na kotłownie - ekogroszek lub pellet ). Chcemy również  tylko jeden komin w kotłowni - przy takim małym domie bez sensu jest stawianie kominka. Strop drewniany albo cały dach wiązarowy ( tylko nie wiemy, co wyjdzie tańsze ). Aby zejść dalej z kosztami - blachodachówka lub dachówka cementowa. Wykończenia wnętrza będę robił w dużej mierze sam ( kafle, panele, płyty gipsowe, malowanie, itd.  - oczywiście materiały raczej marketowe - ale nie przeszkadza mi to,  elektryka , CO i CWU - będę pomagał majstrom i wykonywał tzw.  "czarną robotę" ). Będę potrzebował lokalnych budowlańców do postawienia stanu zamkniętego wykończonego na zewnątrz z dachem. Niestety na murarce się nie znam, więc za tą robociznę będę musiał zapłacić.  
Optymistycznie liczyliśmy, że projekt + zmiany + adaptacja, przyłącza i cała papierologia ( + geodeta ) powinny zamknąć się w 20 - 25 tyś zł ( mamy na to oszczędności ).
Ze sprzedaży mieszkania powinniśmy wziąć około 180 tyś ( jak się uda za więcej - to fajnie).  
Do tego planujemy wziąć około 100 -120 tyś kredytu.
Czy realnie patrzymy i kalkulujemy tą przyszłą budowę - czy też jest to tylko nasza fantazja ? 

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## Nefer

Kotłownia na środku _domu_ bez wejścia z zewnątrz to nie najlepszy pomysł.
35 m  od granicy to nie jest blisko  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## pjuniewi

Zapomniałem dodać - drzwi do kotłowni chcę zrobić z poziomu wiatrołapu. Te od stony korytarza będą zlikwidowane. 

http://83.15.210.242/piotrek/fotos/tula.jpg




P.S. Możliwe, że się uda z przyszłym sąsiadem wspólnie ( drugim współwłaścicielem  drogi - 1/2 udziału ) dociągnąć wodę do spółki do naszych działek.

----------


## fotohobby

projekt, jak projekt - każdy ma swoje zachcianki.
Możesz też zerknąc na Eryka :
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/eryk/?Type=1
i jego wariacje.

Co do kosztów co widzę, że podchodzicie do nich bardzo realnie

----------


## pawelkokosz

Czyli sumując: 25 tys. PLN+180 tys. PLN+ 100-120 tys. PLN ( oszczędności+sprzedaż mieszkania+kredyt ) - jak najbardziej realne. Zgadzam się także z Nefer z kotłownią, poza tym jest strasznie mała powierzchnia jak na kotłownię na paliwa stałe ( a gdzie chcesz trzymać dodatkową ilość np. pelletu, sam mam ten problem że jeszcze 30-40 worków mi wejdzie do kotłowni ale jakbym chciał kupić np. 2 tony to już musiałbym mocno czarować z miejscem ). Dodatkowo zastanów się nad dachem bo jeśli bierzesz pod uwagę dachówkę cementową to zobacz, że różnica w cenie pomiędzy dachówką cementową a ceramiką praktycznie już żadna jak na koszty całego domu ( nie znam kosztów blachodachówki ). Pozdrawiam

----------


## bitter

> Witam.
> 
> Przechodząc do sedna. Co sądziecie o tym projekcie - http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/arp_tula.htm ? Przekopałem mnóstwo projektów i ten miał jak najmniej do zmian ( a wiadomo, że zmiany u architekta też kosztują ).
> [...] Optymistycznie liczyliśmy, że projekt + zmiany + adaptacja, przyłącza i cała papierologia ( + geodeta ) powinny zamknąć się w 20 - 25 tyś zł ( mamy na to oszczędności ).
> Ze sprzedaży mieszkania powinniśmy wziąć około 180 tyś ( jak się uda za więcej - to fajnie).  
> Do tego planujemy wziąć około 100 -120 tyś kredytu.
> Czy realnie patrzymy i kalkulujemy tą przyszłą budowę - czy też jest to tylko nasza fantazja ? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Piotr


Piotrze - bardzo realne. Tylko zastanów się nad ogrzewaniem - jaki pelet albo o zgrozo ekogroszek???? W tak małym domu to pomyłka. W cenie instalacji ekogroszku (no może kilka tys drożej) kupisz PCi powietrzną i masz święty spokój z kupowaniem opału i syfem a w kotłowni zrobisz jeszcze pralnie i suszarnie. Jak jesteś bardziej odważny to grzej prądem w II taryfie. Zapraszam do mojego dziennika. Przy domu Twojej wielkości możesz się zmieścić z wydatkami na ogrzewanie w kwocie 2 tys zł rocznie! więc po co bawić się z paliwami stałymi?

----------


## DEZET

*pjuniewi-* dobry plan! Nieduży domek, nie powinno być problemu z budową za ww kwotę. 
Myślę, że nawet zostanie na... wakacje i nie tylko, skoro dużo pracy sam wykonasz.  :wink:  
Z ogrzewaniem- posłuchaj Bittera. Lepiej zainwestować w lepsze ocieplenie i grzać prądem, niż "bawić" się w palacza. 
Zobacz DB R&K: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?t=183223
Pompa ciepła też dobre rozwiązanie i nie takie już kosmicznie drogie.
Koszt podłączenia wody też nie jakiś wielki- spoooro kopania, a rura tania. U siebie (od granicy działki) miałem też około 30m do wykopania- zajęło 2 dni.

----------


## Zielony ogród

też głosuję za prądem w takim domku. u mnie podobny, trzecia zima za mną, nie zmieniłabym na inne ogrzewanie. kominek też fajny, jak już się nauczylismy w nim palić. zrezygnowałabym z kotłowni, za to zostawiłabym kominek, plus prąd w podłodze jako główne ogrzewanie.

----------


## pjuniewi

Dziękuję Wszystkim za podpowiedzi. Zaczynam więc wnikliwie czytać o alternatywnym ogrzewaniu.

----------


## miloszk

o tak, mały domek i kotłownia to nic przyjemnego.
Ja przez długi czas mogłem liczyć tylko na ekogroszek, a teraz chyba mnie podepną pod gaz i jestem baaardzo szczęśliwy.

----------


## bitter

> Dziękuję Wszystkim za podpowiedzi. Zaczynam więc wnikliwie czytać o alternatywnym ogrzewaniu.


No to polecam http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ścią-WYSTĄP!!! ostatnie kilkadziesiąt stron to towarzysko-erotyczno-śmietnikowo się zrobiło ale pierwsze kilkaset stron to kopalnia wiedzy. Ja dzięki temu wątkowi zmieniłem swoje poglądy na temat ogrzewania o 180 stopni.

----------


## Pyrekcb

> Dane ze strony, którą podałeś 
> 
> Powierzchnia całkowita	 90	 m2
> Pokój dzienny	 33,0	m2
> Korytarz	 5,5	 m2
> Sień	 5,7	 m2
> Pokój	 16,1	m2
> Pokój	 12,0	m2
> Kuchnia	 9,0	 m2
> ...


Proponuję kontakt w wykonawcą - ja już mieszkam u siebie, więc nie wnikałem w szczegóły. Jest to po prostu jakaś alternatywa.

----------


## Pyrekcb

> A Ty firma jesteś , że vat-u nie doliczasz? Dodaj do 200tys. 23% i już pięknie rośnie do 246tysiaków. no trochę zwrotu dostaniesz


Pudło, VATu trzeba doliczyć 8%. 





> "Tanio" jest dla tej firmy - minimum pracy -bloczki 42cm, tynki z 2 stron i gotowy dom.


Co jest złego w bloczkach 42 cm, jeżeli są dobrze położone? Koleżanka z fabryki budowała się sama i też poszła w tę technologię.




> Jak nie chcesz, nie potrafisz nic zrobić samemu, to jest to wyjście- kupić gotowca. W tej cenie zamieszkasz, ale np. za inny kolor na ścianach już musisz dopłacić, bo to opcja.


Jeżeli się nie mylę, to wątek jest o max. tanim domu (200 tzł to kwota wystarczająca na jakąś kawalerkę w większy mieście).




> A czy przyłącza też są w tej cenie: prąd , gaz, woda, kanalizacja? Ja wątpię.


A wystarczy zapytać wykonawcę.

----------


## Pyrekcb

> Poniższe bloczki też są dobrze położonę na ciepłą spoinę i chyba nie trzeba komentarza...
> Załącznik 114415Załącznik 114416


Jednak poproszę o komentarz.

----------


## Pyrekcb

> Te jaśniejsze paseczki na spoinach to uciekające ciepło czylli nasze pieniądze z  domu,mimo zastosowania zaprawy ciepłochronnej


Da się to przeiczyć na PLNy?

----------


## Pyrekcb

> Najpierw trzeba wyliczyć OZC


To na pewno, ale przyjmijmy jakieś uśrednione wartości - plus/minus.

----------


## DEZET

Odkopałeś te posty z "niebytu"  :wink: . Uważasz, ze jak firma buduje dom, to dodając 8%vat będzie taniej?
A dlaczego wszyscy mówią, że budowa przez firmę jest droższa?

Kawalerki na rynku są najdroższe, bo na nie jest największy popyt- i co z tego , że kosztują 200tys?
Tu budują i mieszkają już w domach za 200tys. i to jest fakt niezaprzeczalny. A komfort bez porównania. 

Nie ma uśrednionych wartości w powyższym temacie dotyczącym uciekającego ciepła.
Są darmowe kalkulatory na stronach producentów systemów ociepleń, które możesz poszukać i zobaczysz,
że dodanie ocieplenia skutkuje od razu innym, mniejszym zapotrzebowaniem domu na paliwo, 
czyli oszczędnościami- w jakimś okresie czasu od ocieplenia np. takiej ściany jak na zdjęciach Arturo72.
Po co ludzie zakładają 20, czy nawet 30cm ocieplenia, chyba nie ze snobizmu?
Jest granica, po której dalsze pogrubianie nie ma sensu ekonomicznego, ale to nie na ten wątek.

----------


## tigga

To ja dorzucę taki link na dalszy ferment a może i ktoś skorzysta.

----------


## firewall

ciekawa propozycja firmy. W sprzedaży mają domek( a w zasadzie 4 ściany przykryte dachem), kołki do styropianu i magiczne kule do prania. Wzbudza to zaufanie i chęć wydania u nich 200 tyś. zł :wink:

----------


## DEZET

197500 za stan deweloperski, czyli pewnie dojdą płytki, panele, biały montaż, itd. 
Ale "...z  gwarancją uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę"- rewelacja :wink:

----------


## luqbaq

Witam

Nie chciałem zakładać nowego tematu więc zapytam tutaj  :smile: 

Chciałbym wybudować domek z tego projektu:
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z242,Part...#project-costs

Czy ten kosztorys jest tam wiarygodny czy jest podany tak szacunkowo? Mam działkę, a kredyt chciałbym nie więcej jak 200 tys. Na jakimś ekspresowym tempie budowy też mi nie zależy  :smile:  Wykończenie też wszystko sukcesywnie może być na razie kuchnia -salon i łazienka. Jedyne z czym mi śpieszno to z kredytem, ponieważ chciałbym wykorzystać jeszcze program rodzina na swoim. 

pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> Witam
> Nie chciałem zakładać nowego tematu więc zapytam tutaj 
> Chciałbym wybudować domek z tego projektu:
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z242,Part...#project-costs
> Czy ten kosztorys jest tam wiarygodny czy jest podany tak szacunkowo? Mam działkę, a kredyt chciałbym nie więcej jak 200 tys. Na jakimś ekspresowym tempie budowy też mi nie zależy  Wykończenie też wszystko sukcesywnie może być na razie kuchnia -salon i łazienka. Jedyne z czym mi śpieszno to z kredytem, ponieważ chciałbym wykorzystać jeszcze program rodzina na swoim. 
> pozdrawiam


Jak sami podają koszt m2 to od 2000 i taki licz dla inwestycji. Jak coś zrobisz sam to wyjdzie taniej- warto poczytać ten wątek  od początku.

----------


## lujski

a moze podacie przyklady (z tego tematu, badz nie), ktorzy wybudowali sie za 200tys. ... najlepiej z dziennikami budów - poszperalem w tym watku, ale niestety nieznalazlem konkretnych przykladow domków postawionych za 200tys. ... - w zasadzie wszystko na inne tematy albo czy "wybuduje ten domek za 200tys" ...

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## pesce

> a moze podacie przyklady (z tego tematu, badz nie), ktorzy wybudowali sie za 200tys. ... najlepiej z dziennikami budów - poszperalem w tym watku, ale niestety nieznalazlem konkretnych przykladow domków postawionych za 200tys. ... - w zasadzie wszystko na inne tematy albo czy "wybuduje ten domek za 200tys" ...
> 
> Pozdrawiam !


To widać, ze jednak kiepsko poszperałeś skoro nie znalazłeś  :wink: 
dzienniki budów poszukaj sam, bo nie mam na podorędziu.
Zielony Ogród, Netka, swiki, to tak na szybko i z głowy. NIe wiem jak to u Netbeta było ale on to "tymi rencami" robił.

----------


## lujski

eeeh wiem ze to wyglada na moje lenistwo, ale z ta wyszukiwarka na muratorze nie moge sobei dac rady ;/ to nie na moje nerwy  :sad:

----------


## Kalisa

Ja też nie lubię tej wyszukiwarki....
Swiki profilu już nie ma, więc nie ma tez dziennika. Zielony ogród wybudowała dom za 200 tyś, ale z tego co kojarzę nie prowadziła dziennika. Wszystkie informację o jej projekcie są tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...3d-Murator-M72.
Nie wiem czy Netbet zmieści się w 200 tyś, ale warto przejrzeć jego dziennik ( Na początku pisany przez Nadiaart) bo to kopalnia wiedzy dla samorobów a przy okazji obiecuję że nie raz się uśmiechniesz  :smile:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%9Bmy-sami-dom!!!

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Da się to przeiczyć na PLNy?


tych pln to dużo nie może być; trzeci rok grzeje taki mały domek jednowarstwowy 40 cm prądem i kominkiem ; myslę, że jakieś może ze 300 zł na sezon, chociaż trudno szacować. 
 już parę razy szukałam odpowiedzi na pytanie- ile tak naprawdę wynosi czas trwałości styropianu na elewacji? nie znalazłam.

----------


## Pyrekcb

> tych pln to dużo nie może być; trzeci rok grzeje taki mały domek jednowarstwowy 40 cm prądem i kominkiem ; myslę, że jakieś może ze 300 zł na sezon, chociaż trudno szacować. 
>  już parę razy szukałam odpowiedzi na pytanie- ile tak naprawdę wynosi czas trwałości styropianu na elewacji? nie znalazłam.


Właśnie o to mi chodzi - jeżeli straty na cieple w takiej technologii dają powiedzmy tysiąc rocznie, to po ilu latach dojdziemy do kosztu ocieplenia? 
I dla jasności - sam postawiłem 24 cm + styro.  :Smile:

----------


## Pyrekcb

> Odkopałeś te posty z "niebytu" . Uważasz, ze jak firma buduje dom, to dodając 8%vat będzie taniej?
> A dlaczego wszyscy mówią, że budowa przez firmę jest droższa?


Nie, uważam, że firma doliczy 8%VATu, a  nie 23 jak napisałeś. 




> Kawalerki na rynku są najdroższe, bo na nie jest największy popyt- i co z tego , że kosztują 200tys?
> Tu budują i mieszkają już w domach za 200tys. i to jest fakt niezaprzeczalny. A komfort bez porównania.


Nie za bardzo rozumiem, o co Ci chodzi? Nie neguję kwoty 200 tzł, wręcz przeciwnie - dałem linkę do firmy, która buduje domy w podobnych pieniądzach. 




> Nie ma uśrednionych wartości w powyższym temacie dotyczącym uciekającego ciepła.


Na potrzeby tej  dyskusji można coś przyjąć. 
Przykłaldowo, auta osobowe spalają od 4 do 30 ltr na setkę - znakomita jednak większość mieści się powiedzmy w 10 litrach.




> Są darmowe kalkulatory na stronach producentów systemów ociepleń, które możesz poszukać i zobaczysz,


Jak pisałem - ja już mieszkam, więc nie mam potrzeby szukać. 




> że dodanie ocieplenia skutkuje od razu innym, mniejszym zapotrzebowaniem domu na paliwo, 
> czyli oszczędnościami- w jakimś okresie czasu od ocieplenia np. takiej ściany jak na zdjęciach Arturo72.


Chłopie, ale czy ja twierdzę, że jest inaczej?
Pytanie - ile tych oszczędności będzie.




> Po co ludzie zakładają 20, czy nawet 30cm ocieplenia, chyba nie ze snobizmu?


Ja o d..pie, Ty o zupie.
Rembiewski, którego podlinkowałem, buduje tanio - ze wszystkimi konsekwencjami. Jeżeli ktoś nie ma przykładowo 300 tzł na dom, to ma alternatywę wybudować go na przykład (bo pewnie istnieją podobne) tą firmą za 80 tzł taniej. I musi sie liczyć z tym, że rocznie dołoży tego tysiaka czy dwa do ogrzewania, ale założenia są znane już od początku. Nikt nie ściemnia, że będzie 24 + styro, tylko od razu masz info, że będzie 42 cm bez styro. 

Trochę bez sensu ta dyskusja się zrobiła.

----------


## Kwitko

> a moze podacie przyklady (z tego tematu, badz nie), ktorzy wybudowali sie za 200tys. ... najlepiej z dziennikami budów - poszperalem w tym watku, ale niestety nieznalazlem konkretnych przykladow domków postawionych za 200tys. ... - w zasadzie wszystko na inne tematy albo czy "wybuduje ten domek za 200tys" ...
> 
> Pozdrawiam !


Myślałam że bowess sama się odezwie ale chyba gdzieś się koleżanko zagubiłaś  :wink:  Tak więc ja polecam jej dziennik http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ghlight=kokosz 

Domek MSU i mój jeszcze w budowie ale też zanosi się na niewielki koszt, tyle że my jak netbet, samodzielnie  :smile:  Poczytaj.

----------


## DEZET

Pyrekcb- zadajesz pytania, potem wyciągasz z odpowiedzi własne wnioski.
 Czy tak trudno policzyć kiedy się zwróci koszt ocieplenia?
 Dam Ci przykład - potrzebuję ok. 34m3 styropianu na elewację- grubość 20cm, czyli dużo. (Przy 15cm wystarczy ok25m3 styro.)
Koszt styropianu- przyjąłem śr. 140/m3 czyli wydam ok. 4800 na styropian, siatka 340zł, klej (nie wiem ile dokładnie nam2 wychodzi)700zł.
Razem wyjdzie ok. 6 tys. Jeśli oszczędność jak piszesz będzie 1tys./rok, to zwrot po 6 latach. Koszt ocieplenia to tylko ok.3-4% kosztu budynku za 200tys..
Poza tym jest jeszcze wiele zmiennych, choćby osobiste potrzeby cieplne- jednym starczy 19, inni mają 23 stopnie.

----------


## netbet

> Nie wiem czy Netbet zmieści się w 200 tyś, ale warto przejrzeć jego dziennik ( Na początku pisany przez Nadiaart) bo to kopalnia wiedzy dla samorobów a przy okazji obiecuję że nie raz się uśmiechniesz  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%9Bmy-sami-dom!!!


NETbet jeszcze nie dobił do 140 tysiaków ... a mieszka. ( wprawdzie na parterze ok 75m, ale !!... ale to i tak lepiej niż w blokach 40m2 :cool:  )
poranna kawa i faja na schodach przed domem - BEZCENNE!

----------


## miloszenko

> Pyrekcb- zadajesz pytania, potem wyciągasz z odpowiedzi własne wnioski.
>  Czy tak trudno policzyć kiedy się zwróci koszt ocieplenia?
>  Dam Ci przykład - potrzebuję ok. 34m3 styropianu na elewację- grubość 20cm, czyli dużo. (Przy 15cm wystarczy ok25m3 styro.)
> Koszt styropianu- przyjąłem śr. 140/m3 czyli wydam ok. 4800 na styropian, siatka 340zł, klej (nie wiem ile dokładnie nam2 wychodzi)700zł.
> Razem wyjdzie ok. 6 tys. Jeśli oszczędność jak piszesz będzie 1tys./rok, to zwrot po 6 latach. Koszt ocieplenia to tylko ok.3-4% kosztu budynku za 200tys..
> Poza tym jest jeszcze wiele zmiennych, choćby osobiste potrzeby cieplne- jednym starczy 19, inni mają 23 stopnie.


Prz izolacji nalezy pamietac tez o innym jej aspekcie: dolozyc styropianu bedzie bardzo trudno, znaczy kosztownie, wiec jak juz porownywac koszt izolacji do ew. kosztu instalacji to nalezy o tym koniecznie pamietac. Obnizenie zapotrzebowania domu na cieplo daje nam wikeszy wybor systemu grzewczego i wplywa na zmniejszenie jego kosztu/mocy. Lepszej drogi jak inwestycja w izolacje na dzien dzisiejszy nie widze.

pozdrawiam

----------


## bowess

Melduję się!  :smile: 
U nas było sporo wkładu własnej pracy, ale myślę, że ekipowym systemem gospodarczym do zamieszkania na parterze 200 by starczyło.

----------


## ojojoj

> eeeh wiem ze to wyglada na moje lenistwo, ale z ta wyszukiwarka na muratorze nie moge sobei dac rady ;/ to nie na moje nerwy


ktoś kiedyś w swojej stopce podzielił się linkiem o takim
http://www.google.com/cse/home?cx=01...%3An80ozodnbrc
i za pomocą tej googlowej szukaczki przewalanie forum muratora to pikuś  :wink: 
mam nadzieję że ktoś się nie pogniewa za dalsze użyczenie  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

> NETbet jeszcze nie dobił do 140 tysiaków ... a mieszka. ( wprawdzie na parterze ok 75m, ale !!... ale to i tak lepiej niż w blokach 40m2 )
> poranna kawa i faja na schodach przed domem - BEZCENNE!


 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop: 

Nie no, zaszalałeś  :wink: 
To my niedługo Cie dogonimy, a do zamieszkania jeszcze dłuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuugo.

----------


## DEZET

> Prz izolacji nalezy pamietac tez o innym jej aspekcie: dolozyc styropianu bedzie bardzo trudno, znaczy kosztownie, wiec jak juz porownywac koszt izolacji do ew. kosztu instalacji to nalezy o tym koniecznie pamietac. Obnizenie zapotrzebowania domu na cieplo daje nam wikeszy wybor systemu grzewczego i wplywa na zmniejszenie jego kosztu/mocy. Lepszej drogi jak inwestycja w izolacje na dzien dzisiejszy nie widze.
> pozdrawiam


I ja innej opcji jak ocieplenie nie widzę.

----------


## Zielony ogród

większość ludzi w Polsce nie widzi innej opcji niż obklejanie ścian 24 cm styropianem. każdy, kto robi inaczej ljest.....bez szans w dyskusji. Ja mam inaczej, i skoro wydaję na cały rok na ogrzewanie około 2000 zł, to jak to mozliwe, że przez same spoiny ucieka mi ciepła za 1000 zł, jak ktos tu napisał....hmm
i przypominam się - po raz kolejny nie otrzymałam żadnych nawet przypuszczeń na temat trwałości styropianu. Każdy chyba unika tego tematu. Ja jestem ciekawa, bo mam styropian w posadzce w betonie, czy tam np. za 20 lat nie dostaną się jakieś ciepłolubne zwierzęta.

znalazłam na stroniebudownictwopolskie.pl:
"Pierwszym z nich jest styropian. Styropian jest to spieniony polistyren z dodatkiem pentanu, jego proces wytwórczy jest nieskomplikowany a cena stosunkowo niska. Głównymi (w pojęciu ogólnym) zaletami styropianu jest: 

    jednoczesna ochrona termiczna i akustyczna,
    najniższa w porównaniu z i innymi materiałami przewodność cieplna,
    łatwość formowania kształtu,
    odporność na zawilgocenia i wchłanianie wody,
    stosunkowo niska cena robocizny w porównaniu z efektami końcowymi,
    łatwość wbudowania w istniejące i nowe budynki,
    dobre znoszenie przemieszczeń i drgań podłoża,
    nie uleganie butwieniu i gniciu,
    łatwość transportu i składowania,
    jest trochę lepszym izolatorem niż wełna.

Jednakże styropian posiada także wady, do których możemy zaliczyć miedzy innymi:

    nieprzepuszczalność pary wodnej, co uniemożliwia tzw. oddychanie ścian, co może prowadzić do powstawania w nie wietrzonym pomieszczeniu różnego rodzaju pleśni lub grzybów,
    brak odporności na działanie wielu związków chemicznych, na przykład na lepiki, smołę, benzynę, olej parafinowy czy rozpuszczalniki organiczne,
    mała odporność ogniowa, w budownictwie stosuje się, co prawda styropian samogasnący (gaśnie on tylko po odstawieniu źródła ognia) natomiast w trakcie pożaru styropian topi się i zmienia w płonące krople powodując nie tylko rozpowszechnianie się ognia, ale także utrudnianie gaszenia i ewakuację,
    niemożność zastosowania styropianu na sufity i w pomieszczeniach przeznaczonych na drogę ewakuacyjną (z wyżej wymienionej przyczyny),
    mała odporność na promieniowanie UV i temperaturę,
    stanowi także ulubione miejsce zakładania gniazd przez owady i gryzonie.
    szkodliwe działanie podczas spalania styropianu,
    duży koszt wywożenia odpadów styropianowych."

nadal nic o trwałości w czasie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

tu jest, że ocieplenie styropianem powinno wytrzymać 30 lat:
http://www.termo24.pl/docieplenia/23...ple%C5%84.html

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

Ale w czym jest problem? 
Nie chcesz izolować sobie ściany i zrobić za drogą, wymagającą dużej precyzji, oraz niezbyt dobrze izolującą ścianę jednowarstwową? 
Chcesz martwić się zmianami cen energii i szukać później awaryjnych rozwiązań, gdy ogrzewanie kosztować będzie nie 2 000 rocznie, tylko 6 000 rocznie? 
Chcesz zamienić sobie salon na kotłownię a przyjemny wypoczynek na etat palacza? 
Nie znasz się na budowlance i dajesz sobie wmawiać różne bzdury, wygodne dla sprzedawców różnych systemów (np. o "oddychaniu" przez ściany)?

Buduj sobie jednowarstwową, droga wolna.  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Cytat Stowarzyszenia Producentów Styropianu: "   Przy rozważaniu wpływu styropianu na środowisko, zapomina się często, że  przemysł  budowlany zużywa około 60 procent styropianu jako materiału  izolacyjnego (w niektórych krajach ta wielkość dochodzi do 90%), który  trafia do odpadów po okresie funkcjonowania dłuższym niż 50 lat. Na  każdy kilogram ropy zużyty do produkcji izolacji styropianowej, więcej  niż 150 kilogramów zostanie (w ciągu okresu jego funkcjonowania)  zaoszczędzone wskutek zmniejszonego zapotrzebowania na paliwo grzewcze  [7]. Dodatkową korzyścią jest to, że znaczną część energii zawar-tej w  ropie naftowej użytej do wyprodukowania styropianu można później  odzyskać w czasie przetwarzania. Co więcej, odpady mogą być i są  wprowadzane do  produkcji nowych wyrobów."

Czyli powyżej 50lat :wink:

----------


## DEZET

I jeszcze jeden:
"
*Trwałość styropianu*


Styropian jest odporny na  starzenie. Nie gnije w środowisku wilgotnym oraz zachowuje swoje wymiary  i kształt. Jest również materiałem odpornym biologicznie na pleśń,  grzyby i bakterie.

Płyty styropianowe charakteryzują się  doskonałymi parametrami mechanicznymi, niespotykaną przy innych  materiałach termoizolacyjnych wytrzymałością na ściskanie, czy  rozrywanie.

Styropian jest odporny na działanie głównego wroga  izolacji cieplnej - wody i wilgoci. Zawilgocony materiał termoizolacyjny  przestaje być izolatorem, a staje się przewodnikiem. Od takiego  niebezpieczeństwa wolne są płyty styropianowe. Wbudowany w ścianę  zewnętrzną nie chłonie wilgoci, co ma duże znaczenie dla tworzenia  dobrego mikroklimatu wewnątrz pomieszczenia oraz zdrowia jego  użytkowników. Ta cecha ma również wielkie znaczenie dla warunków, w  jakich materiał izolacyjny ma być przechowywany, czy to na składzie  budowlanym, czy też już na budowie.

Warunki pogodowe mają  niewielki wpływ na wykonywanie prac ociepleniowych ze styropianem (a to  dzięki omawianej już dużej jego odporności na wilgoć i wodę). Stosując  styropian nie musimy każdorazowo na koniec dnia roboczego zabezpieczać  izolacji przed ewentualnymi opadami, czy wilgocią. Dzięki temu  oszczędzamy cenny czas, jak również obniżamy koszty robocizny.

Badania  prowadzone przez firmę BASF już od ponad 40 lat wykazały, że  w prawidłowo ułożonej izolacji właściwości fizyko-chemiczne styropianu  pozostają niezmienione. Styropian nie starzeje się, nie butwieje i nie  gnije a tym samym nie stwierdzono zjawiska zanikania styropianu w wyniku  naturalnego starzenia. Oczywiście dotyczy to styropianu zabezpieczonego  przed działaniem promieniowania UV.
W przypadku braku takiego  zabezpieczenia płyty styropianowe żółkną, a potem w miarę upływu czasu  kruszą się. Dlatego ważnym jest, aby płyty styropianowe stosowane  na zewnątrz obiektów były zabezpieczone przed wpływami warunków  atmosferycznych.

"Znikanie" styropianu występuje w przypadku  nieprzestrzegania warunków jego stosowania. Jest to zjawisko ściśle  powiązane ze specyficzną budową styropianu charakterystyczną dla tworzyw  piankowych, a także z właściwościami polistyrenu, głównie jego  wytrzymałością termiczną oraz odpornością chemiczną. Zjawisko to jednak  nie ma nic wspólnego z pojęciem znikania, a jedynie z naruszeniem  porowatej struktury w niekorzystnych warunkach: pod wpływem wysokich  temperatur - przekraczających dopuszczalne temperatury stosowania oraz  agresywnego oddziaływania niektórych związków organicznych. Styropian  jest odporny na działanie temperatur, które nie przekraczają 80 stopni  C. Powyżej tej temperatury następuje mięknięcie i topienie się  materiału.

W praktyce z taką sytuacją można możemy się spotkać  przy wykonywaniu izolacji dachowych do których zastosowano różnego  rodzaju lepiki, smoły do przyklejenia papy lub inne materiały dekarskie.  Smołę lub lepiki nagrzewa się do wysokich temperatur, przekraczających  dopuszczalne temperatury stosowania styropianu, przy czym temperatury te  nie są kontrolowane. Przy naniesieniu gorącej warstwy smoły lub lepiku  może nastąpić zjawisko mięknięcia i topienia się polimeru a tym samym  niszczenia struktury styropianu.
Podobne zjawisko może zajść także  w gotowym pokryciu dachowym, szczególnie z warstwą zewnętrzną ciemnego  koloru absorbującą energię słoneczną, która pod wpływem nasłonecznienia  znacznie nagrzewa się oraz powoduje wydzielanie się lotnych substancji  atakujących styropian."

----------


## bowess

*DEZET* tak szybko wyszukujesz, że pozwolę sobie zapytać, czy nie spotkałeś gdzieś danych o żywotności wełny skalnej. To tak z babskiej ciekawości, bo w sumie nie wiem, czy warto było dopłacać i pewnie do emerytury się nie dowiem.  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ale w czym jest problem? 
> Nie chcesz izolować sobie ściany i zrobić za drogą, wymagającą dużej precyzji, oraz niezbyt dobrze izolującą ścianę jednowarstwową? 
> Chcesz martwić się zmianami cen energii i szukać później awaryjnych rozwiązań, gdy ogrzewanie kosztować będzie nie 2 000 rocznie, tylko 6 000 rocznie? 
> Chcesz zamienić sobie salon na kotłownię a przyjemny wypoczynek na etat palacza? 
> Nie znasz się na budowlance i dajesz sobie wmawiać różne bzdury, wygodne dla sprzedawców różnych systemów (np. o "oddychaniu" przez ściany)?
> Buduj sobie jednowarstwową, droga wolna.


styropian tez ma swoich sprzedawców....
nie interesuje mnie oddychanie ścian czy przez ściany (chociaż to pewnie róznica), bo ściany nie są od oddychania, maja byc suche i ciepłe.
fakt, nie znam sie na budownictwie, tylko mieszkam w domu 1W trzeci rok. z precyzją przy budowie nie było problemu - majster sie postarał, ściany były idealnie równe. sa na świecie dobrzy murarze.
mam lekkie uprzedzenie do styropianu ze względu na poprzednie doswiadczenia z myszami i ptakami
i może to tylko wrażenie, ale w porównaniu do poprzedniego domu ze styropianem teraz nigdy nie miewam odczucia zaduchu w domu
te 2000, które wydaje na ogrzewanie, to głównie kable elektryczne w podłodze, nie kotłownia w salonie, chociaż w kominku często palę dla przyjemności (polecam metodę "spalanie od góry" opisaną chyba przez kbaba - rewelacja! czysta szyba, jednokrotny załadunek drewna).
czy zawsze metoda musi byc jedyna słuszna metoda, nie mogą być dwie do wyboru?

z tą trwałością styropianu to mi chodzi bardziej o trwałość nie styropianu jako substancji, tylko raczej całości "instalacji"
np. samo drewno w jakis tam warunkach może przetrwać 200 lat, ale np. na elewacji od zachodu tylko 10.

----------


## miloszenko

Zaduch lub jego brak to wylacznie kwestia intensywnosci wentylacji.

Sciana 1W za chwile nir bedzie spelniala dopuszczalnych norm, w wielu krajach juz nie spelnia, wiec w dyskusji o energooszczednosci to dosc slaby argument.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET tak szybko wyszukujesz, że pozwolę sobie zapytać, czy nie spotkałeś gdzieś danych o żywotności wełny skalnej. To tak z babskiej ciekawości, bo w sumie nie wiem, czy warto było dopłacać i pewnie do emerytury się nie dowiem.


He he, no spróbuję, chociaż wiem, że wełna jest prawie niezniszczalna- "wykończy" ją bardzo wysoka temperatura- taka, że wełna się stopi, czyli gdzieś w okolicach 1000stopni C.

----------


## DEZET

"
OCIEPLENIE TRWAŁE JAK SKAŁA
*Jeśli chcemy, by ocieplenie budynku  służyło nam jak najlepiej przez kilkadziesiąt lat, przy wyborze  materiału izolacyjnego warto wziąć pod uwagę nie tylko koszty jego  zakupu, ale też jego trwałość oraz wszystkie korzyści, jakie może  przynieść nam w trakcie eksploatacji budynku.

*Kilkadziesiąt lat? Czy jest *materiał*,  który może tak długo utrzymać swoje właściwości? Przecież słyszymy, że  wiele ociepleń w trakcie eksploatacji traci swoje parametry izolacyjne,  już po kilku latach zatrzymując mniej ciepła niż w chwili montażu, mówi  się o mostkach termicznych, nieszczelnościach na stykach płyt – te i  podobne pytania mogą się cisnąć na usta zarówno fachowców, jak i  inwestorów dbających o budowę swoich własnych czterech kątów. I  rzeczywiście – wiele materiałów ociepleniowych może się tak zachowywać.  Najwięcej zależy od surowca, z którego je wyprodukowano, zgodnie z  zasadą: im trwalsze tworzywo, tym lepszy produkt. A jeśli tworzywem jest  wulkaniczna skała? Trwałość skał nie ma sobie równych.
*Dar natury – trwała jak skała 
*Surowiec, z jakiego produkowane są *materiały* izolacyjne, ma decydujący wpływ na większość ich właściwości. *Wełna*  ROCKWOOL produkowana jest głównie ze skał bazaltowych i to one nadają  włóknom wełny odporność i trwałość - cechy, które mają zasadnicze  znaczenie dla parametrów użytkowych wyrobów do izolacji elementów  budynków i instalacji technicznych. Skały nie kurczą się, nie  odkształcają, nie starzeją (przynajmniej w kategoriach mierzonych  kilkoma ludzkimi pokoleniami). Podobnie ocieplenie z wełny skalnej  (nazywanej także kamienną), ułożone zgodnie z zasadami sztuki  budowlanej, zachowuje swoje właściwości na zawsze – nie zmieni grubości,  nie rozwarstwi się, nie odkształci. Będzie spełniać założone parametry  niezależnie od upływających lat."

----------


## Zielony ogród

na kawę w ciągu roku wydaję jakieś 1000 zł
na benzynę do jednego samochodu jakieś 4 000 zł 
na TV cyfrową ok. 960 zł
na ogrzewani domu rocznie wydaję ok. 2000 zł ( w tym roku raczej sporo mniej - łagodna zima) 
i jakie ciepło ja mam jeszcze oszczędzać - sorry, ale żeby zaoszczędzić 200 zł rocznie na pewno nie zakleję sobie szpar w murach styropianem.
ale mysle o ekologii - staram sie nie sterczeć pod prysznicem pół godziny, tylko 15 minut. W ten sposób oszczędzam naprawdę sporo wody i energii. Kompostuję, staram sie nie uzywać worków foliowych, nie marnować jedzenia. To sa oszczędności, a nie jakieś 200 zł w tą czy w tamtą na ogrzewaniu. Dom ze ściany z nowoczesnych bloczków 40-42 cm jest naprawdę ciepły, pewnie kilka procent zimniejszy niz obklejony styropianem, ale ta różnica jest odczuwalna chyba tylko dla termometru.

wystarczy, że odpuszczę sobie jedna parę butów w roku, i już ta róznica między 1W a styro mi się zniweluje w domowym budżecie

----------


## miloszenko

> na kawę w ciągu roku wydaję jakieś 1000 zł
> na benzynę do jednego samochodu jakieś 4 000 zł 
> na TV cyfrową ok. 960 zł
> na ogrzewani domu rocznie wydaję ok. 2000 zł ( w tym roku raczej sporo mniej - łagodna zima) 
> i jakie ciepło ja mam jeszcze oszczędzać - sorry, ale żeby zaoszczędzić 200 zł rocznie na pewno nie zakleję sobie szpar w murach styropianem.
> ale mysle o ekologii - staram sie nie sterczeć pod prysznicem pół godziny, tylko 15 minut. W ten sposób oszczędzam naprawdę sporo wody i energii. Kompostuję, staram sie nie uzywać worków foliowych, nie marnować jedzenia. To sa oszczędności, a nie jakieś 200 zł w tą czy w tamtą na ogrzewaniu. Dom ze ściany z nowoczesnych bloczków 40-42 cm jest naprawdę ciepły, pewnie kilka procent zimniejszy niz obklejony styropianem, ale ta różnica jest odczuwalna chyba tylko dla termometru.
> 
> wystarczy, że odpuszczę sobie jedna parę butów w roku, i już ta róznica między 1W a styro mi się zniweluje w domowym budżecie


Widocznie mury sa bardzo dobrze zrobione, a pamietajmy, ze z obu stron oblozone tynkiem, farba, itp. Pozostaje jeszcze inna kwestia: taka sciana 1W wcale nie musi wyjsc taniej niz 2W, a w domu do 200 tys koszty sa bardzo istotne, i jesli ktos nie mierzy w pasywniaka, moze dac na sciany silke i 15 cm styro i koszt materialu za metr sciany ograniczy do jakis 70 zl plus robocizna.

Ogolnie po tym jaki Ty masz dom, i po tym co obserwuje w domach podobnych do Twojego dzis dosc latwo zbudowac dom ktorego ogrzanie bedzie oscylowac w granicach 1500-2000 zl/sezon. Schodzenie o kazde kolejne 100 zl jest czasochlonne i kosztuje, dopiero za ladnych pare lat moze to zrobic roznice.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> wystarczy, że odpuszczę sobie jedna parę butów w roku, i już ta róznica między 1W a styro mi się zniweluje w domowym budżecie


Problem polega na tym, że dobrze wykonana ściana jednowarstwowa to w polskich warunkach raczej wyjątek, niż norma. Dla polskich budowlańców, dobieranych metodą "byle najtaniej" do budowy systemem gospodarczym lepiej nadaje się ściana dwuwarstwowa, bo wszelkie błędy łatwiej naprawić.

----------


## bowess

Z entuzjastycznych opisów wełny wynika, że ewentualna wymiana docieplenia w ogólne nie powinna mnie dopaść za życia.  :smile:  Pożyjemy - zobaczymy. Umówmy się, że 8.05.2032 każdy pozostały przy zdrowych zmysłach i życiu forumowicz szczerze wpisze, w jakim stanie jest jego ściana zewnętrzna. Tylko bez ściemy.  :smile: 

Do mnie bardziej trafiały argumenty za ścianą dwuwarstwową i taką mam, ale doskonale rozumiem o czym mówi *Zielony ogród*. Chodzi o znalezienie złotego środka pomiędzy tym ile możemy wydać na ściany, jak szybko ma powstać dom i jakiego rzędu wydatki na ogrzewanie jesteśmy skłonni ponosić. Wiadomo, że obniżenie rachunków np. z 6 tys. rocznie do 3 tys. to super sprawa, ale już zejście z 2 do 1,5 nie robi takiego wrażenia i jeszcze trzeba uwzględnić czas zwrotu takiej inwestycji. Zgadzam się z *Zielonym ogrodem*, że dużo większe oszczędności można zrobić na zupełnie innych polach.  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Skoro mamy oszczędzać na innym polu, dlaczego nie oszczędzić też na ogrzewaniu? Jedno jest niewątpliwie w ścianie 1W dobre- zawsze (prawie) można ją ocieplić, natomiast pogrubienie już wykonanego ocieplenia- wątpliwe ekonomicznie. Podobnie jest z solarami- koszt ich zakupu spada, ale  nie na tyle, żeby było to opłacalne, gdy mamy możliwość korzystania z np. gazu. Zwrot inwestycji jest za długi.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Bowess - dokładnie opisałaś moje myśli. Złoty środek. Gdybym miała dużo pieniędzy, budowałabym 3W, z cegłą klinkierową na zewnątrz i wełną w środku.
Co do kosztów - myslę, że powinno się liczyć nie koszt m2 surowej ściany, tylko kompletnie wykończonej od wewnątrz i zewnatrz. Wtedy dopiero porównywać.
A oszczędzanie - jest gdzieś wątek, jak zaoszczędzić na benzynie? Te koszty nas teraz niszczą...

----------


## DEZET

Z ciekawości policzyłem koszt ściany 1W(solbet 42cm+klej w kpl)  i 2W (suporeks 24+15cm styropian+ siatka). 
Wyszło wg cen z netu: 1W-112/m2, a 2W- 106/m2 bez kosztu kleju. Nie pamiętam ile wychodzi kleju do bloczków, ale pewnie wystarczy liczyć nie więcej , jak 2-4zł/ szt. Osobna sprawa to robocizna. Cen specjalnie nie szukałem niskich- pierwsze jakie wyskoczyły w wyszukiwarce.
 Różnica na materiale nie jest jakaś duża, drożej będzie gdy dodamy izolacji.

----------


## miloszenko

Ale ta druga sciana bedzie miec 2 razy lepsze U, ciezko to porownywac  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Zielony ogród

solbet 42 ma U=0,25, nie wiem, ile ma typowa ściana ze styropianem,może ktos podpowie?

a suporex to czasami nie jest zrobiony min. z popiołów z elektrowni?

----------


## Zielony ogród

nikt nie mówi, właśnie liczymy
nie jestem teraz na bieżąco, nie wiem ile teraz kosztuje 1W

dla mnie 1W ma jedną ogromną zaletę - jest tańsza niż 3W i nie ma styropianu. 
Nikt nie mówi, że 2W nie jest najtansza - jest, dlatego ogromna wiekszość tak buduje (jest najtaniej)
no własnie, a skoro 1W jest gorsza, to dlaczego jest droższa?

----------


## bowess

O w mordkę, w jakich ja drogich czasach stawiałam ściany.  :smile:  Moja ściana zewnętrzna wyszła 191zł/m2. Bez robocizny, same materiały, silikaty 24, wełna 20 ale kupowana jako cały system więc też kleje, siatka, podkład i biały tynk mineralny, czyli zewnętrznie na gotowo. No a U coś 0.17 więc nie ma się czym podniecać. Już się nie mogę doczekać rozliczenia rocznego za gaz, bo ja jestem leń i sama licznika nie kontroluję. Zresztą i tak nie dojdę ile dokładnie mnie kosztuje ogrzewanie, bo na gazie również gotuję (sporo, obiady codziennie, czajnik) no i kocioł mi robi cwu.

----------


## DEZET

> solbet 42 ma U=0,25, nie wiem, ile ma typowa ściana ze styropianem,może ktos podpowie?
> a suporex to czasami nie jest zrobiony min. z popiołów z elektrowni?


Suporeks=beton komórkowy=solbet to to samo.
Z popiołów owszem robiono, pustaki z żużla też i domy stoją, ludzie żyją.

Zielony ogród pytał o cenę ściany; wiadomo, że U ściany ze styropianem jest inne :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> O w mordkę, w jakich ja drogich czasach stawiałam ściany.  Moja ściana zewnętrzna wyszła 191zł/m2. Bez robocizny, same materiały, silikaty 24, wełna 20 ale kupowana jako cały system więc też kleje, siatka, podkład i biały tynk mineralny, czyli zewnętrznie na gotowo. No a U coś 0.17 więc nie ma się czym podniecać. Już się nie mogę doczekać rozliczenia rocznego za gaz, bo ja jestem leń i sama licznika nie kontroluję. Zresztą i tak nie dojdę ile dokładnie mnie kosztuje ogrzewanie, bo na gazie również gotuję (sporo, obiady codziennie, czajnik) no i kocioł mi robi cwu.


Zobaczysz, ile gazu zużywasz na potrzeby gotowania i cwu, gdy skończy się sezon grzewczy. 
Ściana coś droga, ale na gotowo to też inaczej trzeba liczyć niż te nasze powyżej obliczenia.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Suporeks=beton komórkowy=solbet to to samo.
> Z popiołów owszem robiono, pustaki z żużla też i domy stoją, ludzie żyją.


Beton na wylewki też może mieć popioły.

----------


## jasiek71

> Styro 22cm z lambdą 0,032-37,5zł/m2


uważaj żeby mrówki nie poprawiły w nim "parametrów"... :wink: 


skąd wiesz czy za jakiś czas nie będzie jak na tym zdjęciu...

----------


## bitter

jasiek tym tropem idąc można powiedzieć, że lepiej się wcale nie budować bo chata się może spalić  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

że ptaki i gryzonie to na własne oczy widziałam, ale że mrówki.....
u mnie mrówek zatrzesienie, niedługo mi kostkę brukową wyniosą na plecach, ale przyzwyczaiłam sie do nich - taka fauna lokalna. chociaż nie smierdzą, tak jak myszy w styropianie.
jakby nie patrzeć - styropian delikatny jest, chroni go jedynie klej i siatka - tu bardzo wiele zależy od wykończenia. Jakaś centymetrowa dziurka w listwie startowej myszce wystarczy, ze by wraz z rodzina się wprowadzić.

----------


## jasiek71

> ale że mrówki.....
> u mnie mrówek zatrzesienie,


gniazdo miało ponad 1m2 powierzchni...
odkryliśmy przez przypadek

----------


## DEZET

Ja kiedyś walczyłem z szerszeniami-wyniosły styropian i założyły "miasto między ścianą a klejem i siatką. Dałem radę - była eksmisja  :wink:  ale ściana do naprawy.

----------


## franco103

Witam.

Po przeczytaniu wszystkich 214 stron tego wątku (uff..) i ja postanowiłem przyłączyć się do dyskusji.

Od jakiś dwóch lat przeżywamy z żoną mała huśtawkę decyzji. Dom czy mieszkanie... mieszkanie czy dom... Na początku miał być dom, mamy nawet ważne i aktualne PnB projekt Oliwka z HB Studio tylko, że... no właśnie. Stwierdziliśmy, że ten dom jest jednak dla nas za duży i za drogi (taka nas fantazja ułańska wtedy poniosła, bo myśleliśmy tylko o metrach użytkowych) . Mieszkanie już prawie mieliśmy kupione ale jednak nie wyszło i znowu padło na dom ale... tani i mały.

Mamy działkę 14 arów 6 kilometrów od centrum 100tys. miasta w którym mieszkamy, dokładnie w miejscu w którym chcielibyśmy mieszkać. Działka prawie w pełni uzbrojona, brak tylko gazu i kanalizacji (ale ta się już robi).

Przeczytanie tego wątku tylko umocniło mnie w decyzji o budowie domu małego i taniego. 

Nasze WZ przewidują: dach dwuspadowy o kącie nachylenia dachu: około 45 stopni i  to jest to co nam nie pozwala zasnąć. Z miejsca eliminuje to wszystkie projekty parterówek, które nam się podobają.

I teraz... czy postawimy za tytułowe 200:

http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...tale/0/744#top

albo co bardzo nam się podoba (tylko ta kotłownia nie z tej strony):

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z12,Dom-z...w-budowie.html

Wkład pracy własnej: wykończeniówka (oprócz co, sufitów, wylewek podłóg i tynków sami). Nie boje się też specjalnie fundamentów i murowania (raczej braku czasu na to) dach fachowcy.

A może wam wpadł gdzieś w oko projekt, który spełniał by założenia:
- dach dwuspadowy o kącie nachylenia 45 stopni.
- powierzchnia maks. 100m2 użytkowej
- 3 sypialnie + salon
- kotłownia na opał stały (myśle o prundzie ale te zakorzenione w głowie stereotypy)

Chyba tyle. Czekam na wasze komentarze.

P.S. 
kwitko - Czemu nie dom z wejściem na łazienkę??
ZO - żebys Ty mogła moją żone uświadomić!!! Chociaż widzę postępy! :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

70m2 i ty sie prądu boisz ?
takie pudełko to pierdami sie ogrzeje .... :wink:

----------


## bitter

Listwa startowa .... a ja chciałem kleić styropian fasadowy na fundamentowy bez żadnej przerwy - można tak?

----------


## DEZET

Z12 przewija się w tym wątku co kilkanaście stron  :smile:  Ten dom spokojnie z pracą własną za ww kwotę można postawić.
Vanessa będzie droższa- mnie się nie podobają ścianki kolankowe, czy jak to nazwać na spadzistym dachu- obróbki= komplikacje- nie dla mnie.
Większe domy są i będą ogrzewane prądem- prądowy też się tu udzielają .

----------


## manika

Ja z mężem przez 10 lat się miotałam , czy  na pewno dobrą decyzją było kupienie mieszkania w bloku. Trochę opowiem moja historię. :wink: 
Jako młodzi po ślubie marzył nam się mały domek z własnym ogrodem. Ale za radą teściowej (ach te teściowe :roll eyes: ) kupiliśmy jednak mieszkanie.
Bo przy domku dużo pracy, palenia w piecu itp. i itd. I tak staliśmy się właścicielami własnego M-4.
Na początku myślałam , że teściowa ma rację. Człowiek pracował od rana do wieczora, w mieszkaniu ciepło.O nic nie trzeba się matrwić.
Aż w końcu na świat przyszła córeczka i nowi sąsiedzi. I  zaczęło się. Wnoszenie wózka na drugie piętro, ciągłe awantury sąsiadów, ich libacje.
Coraz bardziej utwierdziłam się w przekonaniu, że popełniłam błąd. 
I podjęłam z mężem decyzję, że sprzedajemy mieszkanie, kupujemy działkę i się budujemy.
Wielu osobom to sie nie spodobało. :big tongue:  I zaczęła się misja przekonania nas ,że robimy źle.
Ale dopiełam swego i w tym roku ruszyła nasza budowa.
Warto realizować swoje marzenia, bo one wrócą jak bumerang.
Buduj i kropka. Nie słuchaj "życzliwych" ludzi. 
Jeśli chodzi o projekt uważam, moim skromnym zdaniem, że jest to realne.
Ja mam pow. zabudowy  152 m2, dach 255 m2 i chcę się zmieścić w kwocie ok.350- 400 tyś.Więc uważam,że jeśli Twó domek jest mniejszy o połowę, to i kwota 200 tyś.jest realna.Trzymam kciuki za Was ! :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

franco103 tak mnie na studiach na projektowaniu uczyli. Że niby tak nie elegancko wejście na wc, że pierwsze co wprowadzany gość widzi to łazienka, a powinien widzieć wizytówkę domu, salon. Ale przecież budujesz dom dla siebie, a nie dla gości   :smile:   Jeżeli Tobie to nie przeszkadza to projekt naprawdę super. A macie zamiar robić poddasze?

----------


## bowess

*franco* napisz jak wolisz - parterówkę z większym strychem, czy użytkowe poddasze. Nigdzie nie jest napisane, że musisz poddasze zamieszkiwać.  :smile:  Osobiście bardziej podoba mi się Z12 - podobny do mojego Kokosza.  :big grin: 

*DEZET* nie będę wiedziała dokładnie ile gazu na co mi idzie, bo nie spisałam licznika w dniu kiedy przełączyłam kocioł na tryb letni. Może gdyby to były duże kwoty to bym miała motywację, żeby obadać na co tyle kasy idzie i prowadziłabym zapiski, a tak jak jest, to po prostu mam lenia.  :smile: 
*
manika* - trzymam kciuki za Twoją budowę!

----------


## franco103

Nie robi żadnej różnicy czy dom będzie z parterowy czy z poddaszem mnie ograniczają tylko WZ. Wygląd zewnętrzny domu w ogóle mnie nie interesuje. Chodzi tylko o funkcjonalność środka.

Są fajne parterówki ale nie ten kąt nachylenia dachu, są fajne z poddaszem ale nie ta powierzchnia, a ja po zabawie z poprzednim projektem nie chce żadnych zmian w projekcie, adaptacji itp. itd. Projekt ma pasować od razu. Rezygnuje np.z kominka, bo podobają mi się kozy. Jakaś fajna, obłożona szamotem i spełni swoja role jak kominek, a i tak ma służyć tylko do zapalenia przy "sobocie".

----------


## franco103

A posiadacie może namiary na kogoś kto już buduje/zbudował z12? 

Czy może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć prosty schemat ogrzewania elektrycznego? ZO jak to jest u Ciebie?

----------


## DEZET

> Listwa startowa .... a ja chciałem kleić styropian fasadowy na fundamentowy bez żadnej przerwy - można tak?


Można- tak będę robił. Pianka między styropiany.
Umyślam tylko zamiast listwy startowej zrobić podcięcie w styropianie a'la kapinos i przed klejeniem pokryć tą stronę styropianu klejem.

----------


## DEZET

> A posiadacie może namiary na kogoś kto już buduje/zbudował z12? 
> 
> Czy może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć prosty schemat ogrzewania elektrycznego? ZO jak to jest u Ciebie?


A co tu do tłumaczenia?- ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne to kable zalane w wylewce, do tego czujnik temperatury i sterownik. Wszystko razem złączone i do prądu podłączone. Każde pomieszczenie ma swój obwód i sterownik- łatwiej o regulację. Oczywiście ilość kabli grzejnych trzeba dobrać do zapotrzebowania pomieszczeń na ciepło.

----------


## franco103

DEZET dziękuje za odpowiedź.

Szukam jakiegoś dziennika budowy z12 czy zdjęć wnętrz ale nie bałdzo. Niby taki fajny projekt ale jakoś nie ma ogromu budujących.

Z tego co już zdążyłem poczytać wykonanie ogrzewania elektrycznego trzeba zlecić jakiemuś fachmanowi (a przynajmniej wykonanie jego projektu i obliczeń jakie to ogrzewanie ma być). Jak będzie z takim ogrzewaniem na poddaszu? Czy betonowa wylewka na kable nie będzie za ciężka?

----------


## jasiek71

> Z tego co już zdążyłem poczytać wykonanie ogrzewania elektrycznego trzeba zlecić jakiemuś fachmanowi (a przynajmniej wykonanie jego projektu i obliczeń jakie to ogrzewanie ma być). Jak będzie z takim ogrzewaniem na poddaszu? Czy betonowa wylewka na kable nie będzie za ciężka?


cały system ogrzewania elektrycznego podłogowego jest prosty jak budowa cepa...

na poddaszu będą wylewki czy nie...?

kable układasz w zwykłej posadzce z mixokreta ...

----------


## franco103

A może mnie ktoś poratować kosztorysem inwestorskim projektu z12 ze studia z500?!  :wink:

----------


## franco103

Na poddaszu jak w projekcie strop lany albo z terivy. Jak to ma się do podłogówki i wykonania bufora z wylewki.

Jak by to było proste jak budowa cepa to bym nie pytał. Dla mnie prosta jak budowa cepa to jest mina TM62M, bo to znam. Odpowiadaj normalnie albo wcale.

Kable grzewcze w wylewce, która jest buforem ciepła, a tym wszystkim steruje co? Żeby prąd ciągnęło tylko w II taryfie? Na każdy pokój trzeba taki sterownik czy steruje tym jedna skrzynka? Ile trzeba prądu na takie 70m2? kV czy kW chodzi mi przyłącza?

----------


## jasiek71

> Odpowiadaj normalnie albo wcale.


no to masz normalnie ... :wink: 

każde pomieszczenie ma własną pętlę ogrzewania i sterownik na ścianie ...
moc kabla dobieramy na zasadzie 1m2 podłogi pomieszczenia razy 70w ( tyle będzie mocno dość :wink:  )
czyli jak pomieszczenie ma np. 15m2 to potrzebujemy kabla o mocy 1050w...
patrzymy w tabeli producenta który przewód ma najbardziej zbliżone parametry i taki kupujemy...
każde pomieszczenie wymagające ogrzewania tak samo ...
dla całego domku o powierzchni 70m2 będzie łącznie ok. 5000w

na ułożone na podłodze docieplenie kładziemy folię, na folię dajemy maty zbrojeniowe...
do tych mat mocujemy kable rozłożone równomiernie na całej powierzchni...
od puszki sterownika na ścianie dajemy rurkę dla czujnika temperatury podłogi...
końcówkę rurki dajemy ok.50 cm od ściany i na środku pomiędzy ułożonymi kablami...
wszystko zalewamy posadzką lekko unosząc siatki...
do każdego sterownika dajemy oddzielny kabel i bezpiecznik w tablicy ...

podłączamy sterownik ustawiamy i gotowe... :wink: 

na podłogę dajemy płytki, panele, wykładziny ...

w łazience dodatkowo montujemy grzejnik drabinkę z grzałką elektryczną do suszenia ręczników ...

ps. sterowniki zawsze ustawiamy na temperaturę w pomieszczeniu, ewentualnie z ograniczeniem temp. podłogi ...
nigdy na samą temperaturę podłogi...
( no chyba że chcemy całą zimę latać i coś przestawiać... :wink:  )

----------


## franco103

Dzięki za odpowiedź jasiek71

I o to chodziło... od razu mi się pojaśniało. 

Z tego co rozumiem jeżeli iść w ogrzewanie elektryczne to kasę zaoszczędzoną na "kotłowni" włożyć w ocieplenie i lepsze okna. Z tego co widzę samo rozłożenie  tego ogrzewania nie sprawi kłopotów, gorzej z połączeniem tego do kupy.

----------


## franco103

Na stronie pierwszej z brzegu firmy wyszukanej w Googlach zajmującej się ogrzewaniem elektrycznym podali:

"Dla posadzek wykończonych drewnopodobnym materiałem lub z wykładziną dywanową stosuje się kable grzejne o mocy 10 - 18W/m. Dla posadzek wykończonych terakotą stosuje się kable od 10 - 20 W/m."

 Czyli  przyjmując Twoje założenie (70W/1m2 podłogi) trzeba ułożyć 5mb. kabla na 1m2 podłogi (kabel układamy tylko na powierzchni wolnej od zabudowy czyli w praktyce może wyjść jeszcze ciaśniej). Czyli dla pokoju 9m2 (zakładamy, że nie będzie w nim w ogóle zabudowy) potrzeba kabla o długości 45mb. + termoregulator z wbudowanym czujnikami temperatury podłogi i powietrza. Koszt ~ 450 + 300 = 750. A do tego jeszcze koszt wylewki betonowej i... co pominąłem?

I teraz policzyć dla każdego pomieszczenia i wyjdzie nam koszt materiału. Chyba dobrze to wymyśliłem.

----------


## Kwitko

To ja pokarze kolejny przypadek człowieka który wybudował dom za 200 tys. Niestety to jeszcze nie ja a kuzyn budujący w tej samej miejscowości. Projekt domu to sofia troszkę zmodyfikowana bo od strony ogrodu dach bez tej... lukarny czy co to tam jest. 
link do projektu http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Sofia_II/
dom z garażem, stropem teriva, pokryty dachówką cementową brass, ogrzewanie paliwo stałe.
Wprowadza się za kilka tygodni więc dom już prawie skończony (bez elewacji) i zamknął się w niecałych 200 tys zł. Wiele prac zleconych, fundamenty, mury, strop, tynki, instalację z pomocą znajomego, sam robił ocieplenie, deskowanie i pokrycie dachu, gładzie. 
Na początku sama nie wierzyłam że mu się uda ale się udało  :smile:  Gratulacje!

----------


## jasiek71

> (kabel układamy tylko na powierzchni wolnej od zabudowy czyli w praktyce może wyjść jeszcze ciaśniej). Czyli dla pokoju 9m2 (zakładamy, że nie będzie w nim w ogóle zabudowy) potrzeba kabla o długości 45mb. + termoregulator z wbudowanym czujnikami temperatury podłogi i powietrza. Koszt ~ 450 + 300 = 750. A do tego jeszcze koszt wylewki betonowej i... co pominąłem?


kable układaj równomiernie na całej powierzchni...
z tym że pod zabudową w kuchni, szafą, itp. to pierdololo ... :wink: 


sterowniki za 150 działają dokładnie tak samo jak te za 300 czy 400 zł...
wystarczy aby miał możliwość ustawienia kilku temp. w ciągu doby ...

wylewki i tak będziesz robił niezależnie czy będzie ogrzewanie czy nie ...

----------


## jasiek71

> To ja pokarze kolejny przypadek człowieka który wybudował dom za 200 tys.


jak ktoś kumaty i manualny to 100m2 w standardzie pasywnym da się postawić za te 200 k :wink: 

tak swoją drogą widziałem "Dom w cenie mieszkania" naszej koleżanki *swiki* za 180 k z wyposażeniem...
naprawdę szczęka opada...
chylę czoła ...
podziwiam...

a najlepsze jest to że oni nic nie robili sami...
zbudowali dom szyty na miarę dla siebie...
 a nie dla sąsiadów ... :wink:

----------


## bitter

> jak ktoś kumaty i manualny to 100m2 w standardzie pasywnym da się postawić za te 200 k
> 
> tak swoją drogą widziałem "Dom w cenie mieszkania" naszej koleżanki *swiki* za 180 k z wyposażeniem...
> naprawdę szczęka opada...


No ta też chylę bo ja się może zamknę w 150 tys w SSZ. Do tego sama działka pochłonęła prawie 14 tys ze względu na konieczność dociągnięcia wody a "papierologia" czyli projekty domu i przyłączy, adaptacja i koszt załatwienia kredytu (operat, ksera, zaświadczenia itp) wyniósł 12 tys.

----------


## franco103

Ja zamierzam za 200tys. to na gotowo zamieszkać w z12. Chyba do zrobienia.

----------


## Wo&Mo

Jaka różnica będzie w wybudowaniu domu http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z38,Podlu...j-dzialce.html, a http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/zosia? Kusi mnie pierwszy dom, ale boję się, że będzie dużo droższy od Zosi. Proszę o rady.

----------


## DEZET

Skoro o pieniądzach mowa- podliczyłem wreszcie swoje faktury, paragony i inne niepisane - koszt 151m2 (całkowita zabudowa z garażem)+ uzyskane dodatkowo poddasze ok. 80m2 (do adaptacji) wyszedł mi niecałe 140tys. W tym jest również podłączenie mediów:woda, kanalizacja, prąd i gaz oraz trochę narzędzi do budowy- łopaty, szpadle, taczka, wiertarka, poziomica, jakieś szpachelki, kielnie, kupa rękawiczek  :wink:  Papierologia wyniosła ok. 6000zł.

----------


## DEZET

> Jaka różnica będzie w wybudowaniu domu http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z38,Podlu...j-dzialce.html, a http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/zosia? Kusi mnie pierwszy dom, ale boję się, że będzie dużo droższy od Zosi. Proszę o rady.


Z38- to taki typowy domek na wąską działkę. Zosia parterówka. Ja bym wybrał Zosię, dodatkowo robiąc stropodach z wiązarów można mieć jeszcze kawałek strychu lub pomieszczenie na zagospodarowanie jako pokój- trzeba by sprawdzić, ale może być spore. 
Różnice w kosztach mogą wyjść  w cenie ścian, lanego stropu, dachu. Myślę że obydwa można zbudować za podobne pieniądze.

----------


## bitter

> Skoro o pieniądzach mowa- podliczyłem wreszcie swoje faktury, paragony i inne niepisane - koszt 151m2 (całkowita zabudowa z garażem)+ uzyskane dodatkowo poddasze ok. 80m2 (do adaptacji) wyszedł mi niecałe 140tys. W tym jest również podłączenie mediów:woda, kanalizacja, prąd i gaz oraz trochę narzędzi do budowy- łopaty, szpadle, taczka, wiertarka, poziomica, jakieś szpachelki, kielnie, kupa rękawiczek  Papierologia wyniosła ok. 6000zł.



A do jakiego stanu można wiedzieć?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> A posiadacie może namiary na kogoś kto już buduje/zbudował z12? 
> 
> Czy może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć prosty schemat ogrzewania elektrycznego? ZO jak to jest u Ciebie?


 
*Franco*, umnie jest dokładnie tak, jak napisał Dezet. Mam cztery sterowniczki - salon, kuchnia z jadalnią, wiatrołap (niepotrzebnie - tam nie włączam właściwie, chyba że jest -30) i łazienka. Gdzie jakie kable doradził mi pan, który to wszystko mi sprzedał. najtańsze sterowniki - -i tak nie wykorzystuje ich wszystkich możliwości. 
Mam dwa błędy, których juz niestety nie poprawię - za mała moc kabla w łazience, a za duża w wiatrołapie i w salonie. Że za duża, to właście nie szkodzi, ale że za mała - to niedobrze, bo podłoga w łazience załącza sie również w I taryfie. Na szczęście nie sa to jakieś odczuwalne kwoty, bo łazienka jest mała. 
W obu sypialniach mam jakieś dziwne wynalazki z marketu - promienniki falowe (miały być tymczasowo). Są bardzo ładne, wiesza sie je na ścianie lub stawia na podłodze i maja niskie zuzycie prądu, no i były po 270 zł..... Miały byc tam grzejniki akumulacujne, ale sa bardzo drogie i właściwie stwierdzilismy, że nie ma potrzeby juz ich dokupować.
Kable i sterowniki dostałam po prostu pocztą, a podłączenie zrobiła firma, która kładła mi elektryke w domu - w sposób opisany przez Dezeta. Nie był to dla nich żaden problem, tylko muszą to robic razem z cała reszta elektryki, nie później. A położenie kabli - mozna samodzielnie, jest prosta instrukcja.

----------


## franco103

ZO dziękuje za odpowiedź.

Już zdążyłem zorientować się w temacie i doszedłem do wniosku w którym mnie utwierdziłaś... położyć samemu a elektryk niech podepnie to wszystko do kupy.  :wink: 

P.S. Pochwal się swoimi rachunkami po zimie, bo jak jak widzę nasze domki będą zbliżone wymiarami. Mnie zastanawia jeszcze tylko co z poddaszem jak zechce je użytkować i  jak póki co ocieplić strop jeżeli ma być sam parter. Wysilałaś się specjalnie z oknami i ociepleniem podłogi? O ścianę nie pytam! :wink: 

A jakie masz te termoregulatory?

----------


## franco103

I jeszcze zgodnie z tym co piszesz... lepiej w łazience dać więcej, a zaoszczędzić we wiatrołapie i pomieszczeniu gospodarczym. Tak właśnie myślałem żeby do tych dwóch ostatnich pomieszczeń dać jeden kabel i jakieś 18stopni, bo po co więcej. W projekcie z12 oczywiście.  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> A do jakiego stanu można wiedzieć?


Można powiedzieć, że SSZ, chociaż nie wszystko jeszcze zamontowane, ale zakupione,
dodatkowo już kupione część okablowania i osprzęt elektryczny do rozdzielnic (2 sztuki).
Na razie nie montuję elektryki, bo kasiorki na tynki nie ma,a nie chcę kusić ...losu.

----------


## DEZET

> I jeszcze zgodnie z tym co piszesz... lepiej w łazience dać więcej, a zaoszczędzić we wiatrołapie i pomieszczeniu gospodarczym. Tak właśnie myślałem żeby do tych dwóch ostatnich pomieszczeń dać jeden kabel i jakieś 18stopni, bo po co więcej. W projekcie z12 oczywiście.


Jak kabla dasz więcej, to nic się nie stanie- najwyżej na regulatorze ustawisz niższą temperaturę.
Lepiej ciut przewymiarować niż dać za mało.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jak kabla dasz więcej, to nic się nie stanie- najwyżej na regulatorze ustawisz niższą temperaturę.
> Lepiej ciut przewymiarować niż dać za mało.


jeżeli chodzi o komfort ...
to raczej wolałbym nie przewymiarować... :wink: 
za duża moc w kablach spowoduje huśtawkę temperatur w okresach przejściowych przy standardowej grubości wylewki
(po osiągnięciu zadanej temperatury i wyłączeniu ogrzewania lekko rośnie temperatura pomieszczenia ponad zadaną, czyli załadowaliśmy za dużo ... )
za mała moc spowoduje co najwyżej lekkie haczenie o taryfę dzienną ale to są ilości aptekarskie i praktycznie bez znaczenia 
( dla przypomnienia mamy układ NIE centralny więc w droższej załączają się co najwyżej pojedyncze  pomieszczenia, mówimy oczywiście o temperaturach rzędu -20* i więcej, takie są co najwyżej kilka kilkanaście dni w sezonie grzewczym... )

przypominam 
kabel to nie rurka z wodą...
nie da się ustawić niższej temp. zasilania ...

----------


## bowess

Najpierw do *Wo&Mo.*  :smile:  Ja też, podobni jak *DEZET*, uważam, że koszty budowy Z38 i Zosi będą zbliżone. Szukałabym jeszcze jakiejś alternatywy, ponieważ oba projekty dla mnie mają pewne minusy. Zosia ma bardzo kiepską część dzienną - dużo elementów nieergonomicznych i niepraktycznych, m.in. komunikacja kuchnia - salon, bardzo krótkie blaty robocze w kuchni, zbyt wiele funkcji wciśniętych do małego salonu. No i jeszcze jedna sypialnia z wejściem w salonie i dodatkowe wc, które właściwie przynależy funkcjonalnie do frontowej sypialni, bo z pozostałych części domu bliżej do łazienki. W Z38 część dzienna na rzutach niezbyt atrakcyjnie umeblowana i chyba inaczej rozmieściłabym okna tarasowe, ale jest jakiś potencjał. Przydałoby się też wydzielone i troszkę większe niż to przy łazience pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Wnioskuję, że działka jest wąska, więc funkcjonalnie zwykle lepiej wpasować dom z poddaszem. Podsunę jeszcze opcję wejścia na bocznej ścianie i dom szczytem do ulicy - dzięki temu zwiększa się wachlarz gotowych projektów zarówno parterowych, jak i z poddaszem. No i jeszcze kwestia, z której strony północ.

*franco103* też nic nie piszesz o stronach świata. Fajny i bardzo ekonomiczny projekt parterówki jeżeli front domu słoneczny to również Wilga. http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-domow/wszystkie-projekty/S-GL-592-Wilga-Bis,642.html
Też rozważaliśmy bardzo długo Z12, ale ostatecznie wykalkulowaliśmy, że na troszeczkę większego Kokosza Eko też nam wystarczy sił i forsy.  :smile:

----------


## franco103

Hey.

Wjazd na działkę od północy czyli układ chyba idealny.

Wilga odpada. Nie ten kąt nachylenia dachu i mimo wszystko brak poddasza do późniejszej adaptacji.

----------


## DEZET

> jeżeli chodzi o komfort ...
> to raczej wolałbym nie przewymiarować...
> za duża moc w kablach spowoduje huśtawkę temperatur w okresach przejściowych przy standardowej grubości wylewki
> (po osiągnięciu zadanej temperatury i wyłączeniu ogrzewania lekko rośnie temperatura pomieszczenia ponad zadaną, czyli załadowaliśmy za dużo ... )
> za mała moc spowoduje co najwyżej lekkie haczenie o taryfę dzienną ale to są ilości aptekarskie i praktycznie bez znaczenia 
> ( dla przypomnienia mamy układ NIE centralny więc w droższej załączają się co najwyżej pojedyncze  pomieszczenia, mówimy oczywiście o temperaturach rzędu -20* i więcej, takie są co najwyżej kilka kilkanaście dni w sezonie grzewczym... )
> przypominam 
> kabel to nie rurka z wodą...
> nie da się ustawić niższej temp. zasilania ...


Jaśku, chyba nie do końca tak jak piszesz, choć nie mam doświadczenia w grzaniu prądem, ale samo medium nie jest tajemnicą :wink: 
 Kabel to nie rurka z wodą, ale medium nie ma znaczenia. Termoregulatorem nie obniżymy napięcia (czyli mocy kabli),
ale możemy ustalić czas grzania- obniżając lub podnosząc docelową temperaturę. 
Czujnik przecież mierzy temperaturę w podłodze, nie powietrza w pomieszczeniu, więc skok temp. też można ustalić i wcześniej wyłączyć prąd.
I tak trzeba to zrobić doświadczalnie-i w elektrycznym i w wodnym ogrzewaniu też.
Poza tym uważam, że sterowanie elektryczne jest prostsze- łatwiej wyregulować.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jaśku, chyba nie do końca tak jak piszesz, *choć nie mam doświadczenia w grzaniu prądem,* ale samo medium nie jest tajemnicą
>  Kabel to nie rurka z wodą, ale medium nie ma znaczenia. Termoregulatorem nie obniżymy napięcia (czyli mocy kabli),
> ale możemy ustalić czas grzania- obniżając lub podnosząc docelową temperaturę. 
> Czujnik przecież mierzy temperaturę w podłodze, nie powietrza w pomieszczeniu, więc skok temp. też można ustalić i wcześniej wyłączyć prąd.
> I tak trzeba to zrobić doświadczalnie-i w elektrycznym i w wodnym ogrzewaniu też.
> Poza tym uważam, że sterowanie elektryczne jest prostsze- łatwiej wyregulować.


wytłuściłem ci ...
jak byś trochę pomieszkał z takim systemem to byś mnie nie poprawiał :wink: 

zgadnij dlaczego się utarło że przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym to trzeba bez przerwy coś przestawiać...

ja nie jestem niczyim wrogiem a że "zęby zjadłem" na wszelakich instalacjach to jakieś doświadczenie jest...
czasami się ono przydaje przy doradzaniu ...

największymi zaletami ogrzewania elektrycznego jest jego prostota i bezobsługowe działanie ...
czynnikiem często decydującym o instalacji jest jego cena...

przewymiarowany  układ komplikuje regulację i znacznie podnosi cenę...
w tym momencie przestaje być konkurencyjny ...

----------


## gambit565

Zielony ogrodzie,
jakiej firmy masz okna w swoim domu?

----------


## DEZET

> wytłuściłem ci ...
> jak byś trochę pomieszkał z takim systemem to byś mnie nie poprawiał
> 
> zgadnij dlaczego się utarło że przy ogrzewaniu elektrycznym to trzeba bez przerwy coś przestawiać...
> 
> ja nie jestem niczyim wrogiem a że "zęby zjadłem" na wszelakich instalacjach to jakieś doświadczenie jest...
> czasami się ono przydaje przy doradzaniu ...
> 
> największymi zaletami ogrzewania elektrycznego jest jego prostota i bezobsługowe działanie ...
> ...


No dobrze, to to utarte, że przy elektrycznym coś się stale przestawia to prawda czy fałsz, bo w następnym zdaniu piszesz, że zaleta to bezobsługowe działanie- to jak w końcu? Zgadywał nie będę, bo to nie konkurs  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> No dobrze, to to utarte, że przy elektrycznym coś się stale przestawia to prawda czy fałsz, bo w następnym zdaniu piszesz, że zaleta to bezobsługowe działanie- to jak w końcu? Zgadywał nie będę, bo to nie konkurs


 jak zrobisz energooszczędny budynek i zamontujesz znacznie przewymiarowany układ grzewczy to zafundujesz sobie częste gmeranie w sterownikach...
no chyba że nie przeszkadzają ci skoki o 1-1,5* ponad zadaną w okresie przejściowym
a pełnią szczęścia będzie próba utrzymania temperatury zadanej przy użyciu tylko temp. podłogi ...

----------


## fenix2

> największymi zaletami ogrzewania elektrycznego jest jego prostota i bezobsługowe działanie ...
> czynnikiem często decydującym o instalacji jest jego cena...
> .


A w 2013 ma dojść do uwolnienia cen energii elektrycznej dla klientów indywidualny i ceny poszybują w górę nawet o 40%.

----------


## DEZET

I Arturo tym swoim proroctwem spowodował, że nikt się nie odzywa  :wink:

----------


## franco103

Ja cały czas czekam na jakiś budowniczych z12! :wink:  Nawet wątek założyłem:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...z500&p=5376354

może podeślecie kogoś!!! :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

To najwyraźniej nikt nie prowadzi dziennika. Wiem że w mojej okolicy (w Strzałkowie) na pewno ktoś buduje ten domek.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zielony ogrodzie,
> jakiej firmy masz okna w swoim domu?


*Gambit i Franco* - moje okna to avantgarde z dobroplastu, do okien nic nie mam, ale montaż....porażka.
podłoga 12 cm styropianu, na suficie 30 cm wełny.



jeszcze ktos pytał o rachunki za prąd - muszę dopiero wszystko podliczyc, bo dostałam dopiero rachunek wyrównujący za grudzień-kwiecien. 

co do straszenia tak drastycznymi podwyżkami cen prądu - po pierwsze uważam, że ceny róznych nośników energii zawsze będą rosły proporcjonalnie, a po drugie po to mam kominek. Kominek jest najmniej komfortowy, ale za to najtańszy, jak już naprawdę jest bieda, to kto patrzy na komfort (będę zbierać chrust....). Na razie rachunki za prąd są całkiem przyzwoite

----------


## bodzio-

Witam! 
Ja planuje wybudować systemem gospodarczym a raczej " tymi rękami"  http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/ac_mel.htm
podnoszę ściankę kolankową o 3 pustaki . rezygnuje z kominka planuje się zmieścić do stanu deweloperskiego w 150 tyś.  myślicie ze się uda ???  dodam ze w tej kwocie nie liczę  działki  . przyłączy , kosztów poniesionych do pozwolenia na budowę.

----------


## bitter

A po grzyba podnosisz ściankę?

----------


## bowess

Jak bieda przyciska, to dębiną palić? Ciekawa koncepcja.  :smile: 

*franco* nie oglądaj się na innych, tylko do dzieła. Najwyżej będziesz zasłużony dla potomności jako pierwszy budowniczy z12 z porządnym dziennikiem na forum.  :smile:  Co do samego projektu to dołożyłabym wschodnie okno przy stole jadalnym, to będzie optycznie więcej przestrzeni. Wprawdzie z wejścia widok na drzwi do łazienki, ale dzięki temu salon mniej przechodni. U mnie do wszystkich pomieszczeń z wyjątkiem kotłowni chadza się przez "salon".  :smile: 

*bodzio-* to samo pytanie. Na kiego grzyba ci ta kolankowa? Co do 150, to bez własnej robocizny moim zdaniem zabraknie trochę. A przynajmniej w mojej okolicy by zabrakło. Wprawdzie w tym linku, który podajesz jest kosztorys metodą gospodarczą 119800 i 10450 instalacje, ale już Archipelag podaje analogicznie 176 tys. i 15300. Nie ma zmiłuj - musisz sam w swojej lokalizacji skalkulować koszty.

Doczytałam, że "tymi ręcami". Wszystko? Jeżeli zdecydowana większość, to 150 jest realne, ale bez kombinacji z poddaszem.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam! 
> Ja planuje wybudować systemem gospodarczym a raczej " tymi rękami"  http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/ac_mel.htm
> podnoszę ściankę kolankową o 3 pustaki . rezygnuje z kominka planuje się zmieścić do stanu deweloperskiego w 150 tyś.  myślicie ze się uda ???  dodam ze w tej kwocie nie liczę  działki  . przyłączy , kosztów poniesionych do pozwolenia na budowę.


Nie da rady- choćbyś sam wszystko(!) robił, braknie kasy na materiał. Rezygnujesz z kominka- czyli minus 8-10tys. ,ale w zamian podnieść chcesz ściankę kolankową, czyli generujesz inne koszty. Za tym idzie więcej ocieplenia, okna w dachu c zy szczytach, instalacje na górze.

----------


## jasiek71

> Witam! 
> Ja planuje wybudować systemem gospodarczym a raczej " tymi rękami"  http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/ac_mel.htm
> podnoszę ściankę kolankową o 3 pustaki . rezygnuje z kominka planuje się zmieścić do stanu deweloperskiego w 150 tyś.  myślicie ze się uda ???  dodam ze w tej kwocie nie liczę  działki  . przyłączy , kosztów poniesionych do pozwolenia na budowę.


po co tą ściankę podnosisz ...?
w dodatku w parterowym ...
jak się dobrze ściśniesz to powinno się udać w tych 150 ...

----------


## Łukasz789

No to moje pytanie aż się samo nasuwa czemu nie podnosi się ścian kolanowych ? W90% przypadków projektów domów ściana ta ma 80cm po ociepleniu itp. zostaje jakieś 60cm czyli mamy kawał poddasza niewykorzystany jeśli jest to poddasze użytkowe.Wiem to jest parterówka ale czemu Jesteście tacy anty?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Oj,oj,żebyś się nie przeliczyła,m3 dębiny to ok.200zł,patrząc na wartość opałową drewna to nie wychodzi tak kolorowo.


żaden opał nie jest tani; po prostu drewno jest jednak najtańsze wśród tej drożyzny. taniej pewnie wychodzą tylko śmieci.
u mnie nadlesnictwo sprzedaje brzozę po 80 zł - co wy z ta dębiną? za 800 zł sezon przepaliłabym; jak bieda to 20 stopni wystarczy, nie musze miec 23, jak teraz, na pradzie. Mówie o sytuacjach naprawde kryzysowych, typu stan wojenny czy krach gospodarki, w innych raczej na prąd zarobimy.

jeszcze jedno - jesli prąd podrożeje, tak jak piszecie, o np. 300%, a nasze zarobki zostana w miejscu, to świat już nie będzie taki sam. zmieniłoby sie bardzo wiele pod każdym względem, a poziom zycia zwykłych ludzi spadłby gwałtownie. wydobycie i transport węgla również stałoby sie droższe. ludzie zaczęliby kraść drewno w lesie, palić w piecach folia i butelkami i oponami. zapomnielibysmy co to przegrzane domy zimą. co z tego, że kilku bogatych będzia grzało jakąs drogą czystą energią, skoro dookoła sto razy więcej domów bedzie dymiło dioksynami.
nie wierzę, że taka podwyżka sie komus opłaci.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> No to moje pytanie aż się samo nasuwa czemu nie podnosi się ścian kolanowych ? W90% przypadków projektów domów ściana ta ma 80cm po ociepleniu itp. zostaje jakieś 60cm czyli mamy kawał poddasza niewykorzystany jeśli jest to poddasze użytkowe.Wiem to jest parterówka ale czemu Jesteście tacy anty?


dom z podniesioną ścianka kolankową jest nieproporcjonalny (źle wyglada); lepiej od razu budowac pietrowy. Jak myslisz, dlaczego architekci od razu nie projektuja takich domów? Bo nikt by projektu nie kupił patrząc na wizualizacje takiego brzydala. A że później ludzie sami sobie robia brzydko, to juz ich sprawa.

----------


## franco103

*franco* nie oglądaj się na innych, tylko do dzieła. Najwyżej będziesz zasłużony dla potomności jako pierwszy budowniczy z12 z porządnym dziennikiem na forum.  :smile:  Co do samego projektu to dołożyłabym wschodnie okno przy stole jadalnym, to będzie optycznie więcej przestrzeni. Wprawdzie z wejścia widok na drzwi do łazienki, ale dzięki temu salon mniej przechodni. U mnie do wszystkich pomieszczeń z wyjątkiem kotłowni chadza się przez "salon".  :smile: 

Jak bym moja żonę słyszał... "co Ty się czaisz? Zamawiaj ten projekt w końcu?" A ja nie... nauczony poprzednim projektem, szukam, wydzwaniam do z500 i cały czas szukam jakiś dziur... to musi być juz dobrze pomyślane i policzone. Jak najmniej pln za m2!!!

----------


## jasiek71

> Wiem to jest parterówka ale czemu Jesteście tacy anty?


podnoszą a potem się dziwią że słońce od południa w lecie im grzeje ... 
o proporcjach nawet nie wspomnę ...

----------


## bodzio-

Podnoszę ściankę bo planuje zaadoptować na poddaszu w przyszłości osobne mieszkanko . W raz z podniesieniem ścianki wydłużę troszkę dach także nie powinien aż tak stracić na wyglądzie, nam zależy na funkcjonalności domu a wygląd to drugorzędna sprawa. Budowa w całości "tymi rękami"  tz ja, teść i bracia do pomocy. elektryk , hydraulik w rodzinie! No  może do dachu zatrudnimy fachowca .chcemy tez zrezygnować z małych okien w sypialniach , okiennic, zamienić okno okrągłe w kotłowni na kwadratowe( taniej) okno w salonie ( jadalni) na zwykłe i  dość drogiej boazerii dębowej.  Kurcze myślicie że będzie ciężko zmieścić się w tych 150 tyś do stanu deweloperskiego?

----------


## Kwitko

A na tym poddaszu masz zamiar od razu coś robić? Instalacje? posadzki? ocieplenie?

----------


## bodzio-

na poddaszu na razie nie będę nic robił ewentualnie ocieplenie !

----------


## Kwitko

To jeżeli nie będziesz szalał z wydatkami powinno Ci się udać. Tylko musisz oszczędzać bo 150 tys. to naprawdę niewiele.

----------


## bowess

*bodzio-* czyli ta opcja poddasza to taka furtka z myślą o dziecku dorosłym, na wszelki wypadek, agroturystyce? Trudno coś konkretnie doradzać nie znając motywów. Czy klatka schodowa miałaby być wówczas na zewnątrz domu? Ja chyba szukałabym po prostu projektu domu z poddaszem i zadowalającą wysokością kolankowej od razu. Zaznaczam, że kolankowa wcale nie jest potrzebna, żeby na poddaszu coś wygospodarować. U mnie nie ma jej wcale, a 50m2 po podłogach jest. No i jest też bardzo poręczny stryszek z rekuperatorem. Dorabianie kolankowej to nie tylko koszt tych 3 warstw pustaków, ale też całkiem sporo dodatkowego zbrojenia i betonu. O efektach wizualnych nie ma co dużo gadać - czółko debila i tyle.

Widzę, że robocizny planujesz włożyć mniej więcej tyle, co my. 150 do developerskiego parteru powinno wystarczyć, ale wszystko z kalkulatorem w ręku. Nasz dom też miał być w razie czego etapowany, ale udało nam się jednym ciągiem zrobić górę. Podpowiem coś co u nas mi się podoba - mam schowane ale łatwo dostępne (za drzwiczkami we wnęce) rurki od wody i kanalizacyjną idące na poddasze. W razie jakiegoś pomysłu mogę tamtędy różne rzeczy jeszcze puścić na górę bez robienia większego kipiszu. Pomyśl którędy w tej przyszłości pójdą na poddasze instalacje. Jeżeli poddasze będzie robione za 30 lat to bez różnicy, bo pewnie przy okazji zrobisz większy remont dołu, ale jeżeli będziesz chciał coś zadziałać za 5-10 lat, to szkoda rujnować parter.

*franco* rozumiem rozterki, ale trudno coś jeszcze potanić, chyba tylko stropodach płaski by obniżył koszty.  :smile:  Biuro już wiele nie podpowie. To z adaptatorem projektu ustalisz najkorzystniejsze dostępnością, stosunkiem jakości do ceny, ogólnie odpowiadające Tobie materiały i technologie.

----------


## bodzio-

tak schody na zewnątrz domu. W planach mamy osobne mieszkanko dla rodziców.

----------


## DEZET

Ja bym jednak nie był takim optymistą- *bodzio*- musisz sobie dodać np. jeszcze 20tys., bo utkniesz na końcówce budowy i co wtedy?
P.S. Czy Twoja Brzozówka, to ta miejscowość pod Toruniem?

A dla wszystkich planujących i nie tylko do poczytania:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...etoniark%C4%85

----------


## bodzio-

dokładnie tak Brzozówka pod Toruniem

----------


## DEZET

> dokładnie tak Brzozówka pod Toruniem


Świat jest jednak mały- mój dziadek mieszkał naprzeciw sklepu, koło krzyża.
Też tam kilka lat mieszkałem. Tego domu już nie ma- spalił się niedawno.

----------


## bitter

> Oj,oj,żebyś się nie przeliczyła,m3 dębiny to ok.200zł,patrząc na wartość opałową drewna to nie wychodzi tak kolorowo.


Zaciekawił mnie Twój wpis i poszukałem.

1m3 dębiny o wilgotności 20% to ok 1800 kWh a to po przeliczeniu na prąd za 0,32 grosza za kWh w II taryfie wyniosło by 576zł a nie 200zł. Oczywiście trzeba jeszcze przyjąć sprawność kominka ale nawet przy 70% to i tak dwa razy taniej. Gdzieś popełniłem błąd?

----------


## interona

> Witam! 
> Ja planuje wybudować systemem gospodarczym a raczej " tymi rękami"  http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/ac_mel.htm
> podnoszę ściankę kolankową o 3 pustaki . rezygnuje z kominka planuje się zmieścić do stanu deweloperskiego w 150 tyś.  myślicie ze się uda ???  dodam ze w tej kwocie nie liczę  działki  . przyłączy , kosztów poniesionych do pozwolenia na budowę.


Bodzio, masz szczegółowy spis potrzebnych materiałów? Podjedź do kilku składów, niech Ci policzą ceny materiałów budowlanych, daj do wyceny dach, rynny, okna i drzwi wejściowe/bramę. Sprawdź, ile weźmie elektryk, hydraulik. Nie sugeruj się kosztorysami-gotowcami, zrób sam kalkulację. Dodaj do tego 20-30% na nieprzewidziane wydatki i bedziesz wiedział,  na czym stoisz. Weź też pod uwagę, że stan deweloperski to jeszcze dłuuugo nie koniec wydatków. Życzę zapału, nieustającej pomocy rodziny i powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> Bodzio, masz szczegółowy spis potrzebnych materiałów? Podjedź do kilku składów, niech Ci policzą ceny materiałów budowlanych, daj do wyceny dach, rynny, okna i drzwi wejściowe/bramę. Sprawdź, ile weźmie elektryk, hydraulik. Nie sugeruj się kosztorysami-gotowcami, zrób sam kalkulację.* Dodaj do tego 20-30% na nieprzewidziane wydatki* i bedziesz wiedział,  na czym stoisz. Weź też pod uwagę, że* stan deweloperski to jeszcze dłuuugo nie koniec wydatków.* Życzę zapału, nieustającej pomocy rodziny i powodzenia


raczej 100% dodać... :wink:

----------


## pawelkokosz

> raczej 100% dodać...


No raczej nie 100% ale pewnie nie wiele mniej...no w każdym bądź razie u mnie wyszło mniej  :smile: ))....życzę powodzenia

----------


## bitter

> Dobrze liczysz 
> Ale 20% wilgotności drewno uzyskuje po 2-3 latach leżakowania a wątpie,żeby ktoś tyle czasu suszył.


Ja tyle suszę  :wink:  Różnica jest gigantyczna choćby w ciężarze drewna. Mam kilka kłód metrówek i pamiętam jakie ciężkie były jak je nosiłem dwa lata temu. Do września kiedy zacznę palić będzie miało 2,5 roku. Niestety mam tylko 2m3 W tym roku zamawiam zapas na 3 lata i co roku będę dokupował roczny zapas. Drewutnia przewidziana będzie na 10m3 co powinno mi przy moim małym domku i kominku powietrznym dać  właśnie 3 letni zapas

----------


## bodzio-

mam zestawienie materiałów do SSZ według kosztorysu cena 96 tyś  . tak zrobię! poproszę o wyceny- dzięki 
Bardzo nam zależy żeby kredyt tylko na wykończeniówkę wziąć . Musze wierzyć ze się uda.  Zaczynamy jak tylko odbierzemy PnB

----------


## bowess

*jasiek, pawel* nie straszcie ludzi.  :smile:  Od developerki do zamieszkania 100%? Od SSZ to tak. Pewnie, że w dziale wnętrza są inwestorki, które na ten etap wydają nawet więcej niż koszt postawienia domu do developerskiego, ale to raczej nie są osoby z budżetem 200 tys. na całość, tylko 200x3, 4 lub 5.  :smile: 

*bodzio-* moim zdaniem ten pomysł na dom z opcją wielopokeleniowego nie jest zbyt dobry. Niestety ludzie na stare lata przestają być kompatybilni ze schodami. Jeżeli koncepcja zamieszkania z rodzicami jest naprawdę realna, to ustaw to tak, żeby sobie i rodzicom ułatwić życie, a nie utrudniać. Pisze to osoba, która wie, jak to jest w domu z coraz starszą i mniej sprawną osobą. Osobne mieszkanko jak najbardziej - seniorzy mają trochę prywatności, mogą sobie gospodarować po swojemu (gotować wedle własnego smaku, mieć urządzone po swojemu - to niby oczywiste sprawy, ale gdy tego rozdziału nie ma, to często na tych polach są jakieś zatargi). Lokując seniorów rodu na poddaszu licz się z tym, że w pewnym momencie zacznie to być niekomfortowe, bo rodzice nie będą w stanie o własnych siłach wyjść do ogródka. I wtedy albo będziesz musiał ich sprowadzać/znosić po schodach, albo będą przy ślicznej pogodzie siedzieli w domu. I nie jest to kwestia tygodni czy miesięcy, ale lat - moja babcia po schodach na piętro nie wejdzie już od jakichś 15 lat, a z użyciem laski całkiem dobrze sobie radzi "po płaskim".
Raczej proponowałabym w razie potrzeby poddasze wykończyć dla dzieci, a dla rodziców oddzielić 2 pomieszczenia z łazienką na parterze. Nie wiem niestety, czy jest gotowiec, który by się nadał do takich przeróbek.

----------


## bodzio-

rodzice  mieszkają teraz  na trzecim pietrze bez windy więc biorąc pod uwagę iż schody byśmy robili od zewnątrz budynku  wydaje  się dobrym rozwiązaniem  aby zamieszkali na poddaszu.   Dużo łatwiej będzie mam zaopiekować się nimi  jak będą przy nas niż jak mielibyśmy dojeżdżać do nich 20 km.

----------


## bowess

Zgoda, że łatwiej wejść poziom wyżej niż trzy. Tylko, że jak rozumiem rodzice zamieszkają z Wami wówczas, kiedy przestaną sobie radzić z wchodzeniem do mieszkania, no a wtedy to będzie trudno po jakichkolwiek schodach się drapać. Obstaję przy koncepcji, żeby w razie W to młodzież wyekspediować na poddasze, a rodzicom wyciąć mieszkanko z parteru. Jeżeli jest to kwestia kilku czy kilkunastu lat, to wiele rzeczy może się zmienić, ale nigdy z wiekiem nie poprawia się stan układu ruchu.

Jak szacujesz procentowo szansę, że rodzice z Wami zamieszkają? W perspektywie ilu lat to będzie?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Dobrze liczysz 
> Ale 20% wilgotności drewno uzyskuje po 2-3 latach leżakowania a wątpie,żeby ktoś tyle czasu suszył.Z reguły ludzie palą drewnem o wilgotności 40-50% co przekłada się na wydajność cieplną.
> Nie piszę,że palenie w kominku jest drogie ale też nie wyjdzie tak tanio jak się uważa.


w pierwszym roku posiadania kominka kupilismy drewna na trzy zimy, w następnym na dwie zimy, teraz juz wystarczy, że co roku kupujemy drewna na jedna zimę. tym sposobem zawsze mamy drewno trzyletnie. W tym roku po raz pierwszy kupilismy dąb - jest pieknie ułozony i czeka na swoja kolej za trzy lata. ta praca przy drewnie niespodziewanie stała sie hobby mojego M, i zawsze jest rozżalony, jak juz nie ma co rąbać (chociaż do pracusiów nie należy - ale taka odmiana po pracy naprawdę wciąga)

----------


## bodzio-

rodzice zamieszkają   jak przejdą na emeryturę więc za jakieś 13-15 lat .

----------


## prz_woj

Przeczytałem większość stron w tym wątku i jak chyba większość jestem zmieszany. Zastanawiamy się z żoną nadal nad budową, chociaż już niemal zdecydowaliśmy się na zakup mieszkania w bloku to ostatnia szansa, żeby z niego zrezygnować. Koszt mieszkania 2 sypialnie + salon z aneksem na nowym, zamkniętym osiedlu to ok 190 tys oczywiście za stan deweloperski. Liczę, że za 250 tys wykończymy całość i zamieszkamy. Poza tym posiadamy działkę w pełni uzbrojoną woda, prąd, gaz ziemny, kanalizacja, ale boimy się kosztów budowy i ilości prac z tym związanych. Pracujemy do 17-18 i raczej nie chcemy każdego wieczoru i weekendów spędzać przy pracach na budowie. Wiem, że wtedy można dużo zaoszczędzić, ale po prostu szkoda nam czasu na to, rodziny do pomocy również nie mamy, więc sami za wiele byśmy nie zawojowali. Myśleliśmy o budowie małego domku parterowego, ale z kopertowym dachem - wiem, że droższy, ale dwuspadowe nam się nie podobają zupełnie (kwestia gustu). Czy ktoś z Was budował, a jeżeli nie to jak sądzicie czy jesteśmy w stanie zbudować w stanie do zamieszkania jedno z mieszkań poniżej za kwotę ok 250 tys? Który z projektów wg Was byłby tańszy w budowie? Budowa metodą gospodarczą, ale zdecydowana większość prac zlecona ekipom.

http://dom.projektoskop.pl/projekt-7064.htm

lub

http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/margo/

Dzięki za wszelkie odpowiedzi!

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Przeczytałem większość stron w tym wątku i jak chyba większość jestem zmieszany. Zastanawiamy się z żoną nadal nad budową, chociaż już niemal zdecydowaliśmy się na zakup mieszkania w bloku to ostatnia szansa, żeby z niego zrezygnować. Koszt mieszkania 2 sypialnie + salon z aneksem na nowym, zamkniętym osiedlu to ok 190 tys oczywiście za stan deweloperski. Liczę, że za 250 tys wykończymy całość i zamieszkamy. Poza tym posiadamy działkę w pełni uzbrojoną woda, prąd, gaz ziemny, kanalizacja, ale boimy się kosztów budowy i ilości prac z tym związanych. Pracujemy do 17-18 i raczej nie chcemy każdego wieczoru i weekendów spędzać przy pracach na budowie. Wiem, że wtedy można dużo zaoszczędzić, ale po prostu szkoda nam czasu na to, rodziny do pomocy również nie mamy, więc sami za wiele byśmy nie zawojowali. Myśleliśmy o budowie małego domku parterowego, ale z kopertowym dachem - wiem, że droższy, ale dwuspadowe nam się nie podobają zupełnie (kwestia gustu). Czy ktoś z Was budował, a jeżeli nie to jak sądzicie czy jesteśmy w stanie zbudować w stanie do zamieszkania jedno z mieszkań poniżej za kwotę ok 250 tys? Który z projektów wg Was byłby tańszy w budowie? Budowa metodą gospodarczą, ale zdecydowana większość prac zlecona ekipom.
> 
> http://dom.projektoskop.pl/projekt-7064.htm
> 
> lub
> 
> http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/margo/
> 
> Dzięki za wszelkie odpowiedzi!


Myślę że dasz radę bo ja za swój dom 126m2 wydałem na razie 180.000 nie licząc działki, ktorą podobnie jak ty mieliśmy ale nie uzbrojoną,  do stanu deweloperskiego pozostał mi do zrobienia poddasze(ocieplenie, kartongipsy itd) wylewki, tynk zewnętrzny, drzwi wejściowe, i parę innych drobiazgów. Myślę że zmieszczę się w 220.000zł, więc jak ty chcesz budować około 80-90m2 to dasz radę ze skromnym wykończeniem. Teraz mieszkam przejściowo w bloku i jest tragedia, wolałbym mieszkać w bardzo malutkim domku niż w mieszkaniu.

----------


## DEZET

*prz_woj-* jeśli się "zepniecie" bez ekstrawagancji to mając solidną ekipę dacie radę z wybranym domkiem. Oba są podobnej wielkości, więc różnice w kosztach niewielkie, ale długopis cały czas w ręce. Mnie koszt na razie wyszedł za 150m2(z garażem) -140tys., ale robione samemu. Podobnie jak mar1982kaz liczę na ok.220-230tys do wprowadzenia.

----------


## marysia550

Ja właśnie dobijam targu z wykonawcą- za stan deweloperski domu szkieletowego ( po podłodze 87 metrów) 180 tys. Resztę będziemy robić sami powoli.

----------


## DEZET

> Ja właśnie dobijam targu z wykonawcą- za stan deweloperski domu szkieletowego ( po podłodze 87 metrów) 180 tys. Resztę będziemy robić sami powoli.


2070zł/m2 - powiem tak: szału nie ma. A jeszcze do wykończenia trochę będzie.

----------


## bitter

Ja ciągle liczę i liczę i mój SSZ zamknie się w 170 tys w tym papierologia, kierownik, architekt, podłączenie prądu na działce i tymczasowe ogrodzenie. Do tego jeszcze 100 tys na ocieplenie, elewację, sufit podwieszany, wentylację, instalacje el, wodkan, cwu, co i tynki. Oraz 90 tys na wykończenie czyli baiły montaż, glazura, podłogi, drzwi wewn, zabudowę kuchni, i szafy zabudowane. Czyli w sumie 360 tys plus 40 tys na bruk, niwelację terenu i nawiezienie ziemi oraz wykonanie płotu (to ostatnie tymi ręcami). I nie ma tu szaleństw, ceny negocjowane, fachowcy jedni z najtańszych w regionie, materiały dobre ale bez szaleństw. Własciwie szaleństwa to drzwi tarasowe za 12 tys, okno narożne w kuchni, dach kopertowy zamiast dwuspadowego, meble kuchenne pod zamówienie za 15tys, kostka betonowa za 70zł. Nawet gdybym zrezygnował z ekstrasów to ile dom byłby tańszy? 30 - 50 tys? To i tak zostało by 350 tys. Masakra.

----------


## prz_woj

Bitter dzięki za informację. Twój projekt jest dość podobny do prezentowanych przeze mnie - nieco bardziej skomplikowany dach i 10m2 więcej. Z tym, że wyniesie Cię jego budowa o 150 tys więcej niż ja planuję wydać, więc zastanawiam się czy jest sens pakować się w budowę. Tym bardziej, że działka, która zostałaby mi po kupnie mieszkania byłaby dodatkowym zabezpieczeniem finansowym, który w razie czego mogę sprzedać, a jeśli nie to zawsze za kilka/kilkanaście lat mogę wybudować tam dom.

----------


## DEZET

> Bitter dzięki za informację. Twój projekt jest dość podobny do prezentowanych przeze mnie - nieco bardziej skomplikowany dach i 10m2 więcej. Z tym, że wyniesie Cię jego budowa o 150 tys więcej niż ja planuję wydać, więc zastanawiam się czy jest sens pakować się w budowę. Tym bardziej, że działka, która zostałaby mi po kupnie mieszkania byłaby dodatkowym zabezpieczeniem finansowym, który w razie czego mogę sprzedać, a jeśli nie to zawsze za kilka/kilkanaście lat mogę wybudować tam dom.


I za te kilkanaście lat stwierdzisz, że ... jednak lepiej było od razu budować :wink: 
Bitter nie zakłada raczej ograniczeń finansowych, co widać po wyliczeniach. To samo można zbudować taniej- wprowadzając reżim w kosztach.

----------


## bitter

> I za te kilkanaście lat stwierdzisz, że ... jednak lepiej było od razu budować
> Bitter nie zakłada raczej ograniczeń finansowych, co widać po wyliczeniach. To samo można zbudować taniej- wprowadzając reżim w kosztach.


Zakłada zakłada - 400 tys  :wink: 




> Jestem tego samego zdania


No to mi powiedzcie jaki reżim. Bo gdzie poszalałem to podałem.

----------


## DEZET

Bitter- skoro Tobie 30-50tys. oszczędności nie robi różnicy, to o czym tu pisać?  :sad: 
Nie robisz sam i to już jest jakaś różnica w cenie. No a Twój reżim= 400tys., czyli... 2 razy więcej niż temat tego wątku :wink:

----------


## bitter

Dezet nie chodzi o to, że 30-50 tys nie robi różnicy - robi. To jest świadomy luksus za jaki zapłaciłem. Chodzi o to że też chętnie bym się zmieścił w 200 tys ale choćbym te luksusy odciął to i tak daleko jestem od tej kwoty. A co do pracy samemu - jasne są to ogromne oszczędności. Policzmy moje SSZ:

1. budowlańcy 25 tys
2. dekarz 10 tys
4. cieśla (gdybym wziął "tradycyjną" wieźbę 10 tys
5. montaż okien - 3 tys

Razem 58 tys! Ale ilu z normalnie pracujących ludzi podoła wyzwaniu budowania samemu domu? Garstka niestety. I pytanie jeszcze co z tej budowy wyjdzie jak się większość rzeczy robi pierwszy raz w życiu.

----------


## firewall

Wielu "budowlańców" też to robi pierwszy raz w życiu. Dodatkowo jeszcze byle jak. Laik przynajmniej stara się zrobić jak najlepiej, bo w końcu dla siebie.

----------


## gumis107

> Zaciekawił mnie Twój wpis i poszukałem.
> 
> 1m3 dębiny o wilgotności 20% to ok 1800 kWh a to po przeliczeniu na prąd za 0,32 grosza za kWh w II taryfie wyniosło by 576zł a nie 200zł. Oczywiście trzeba jeszcze przyjąć sprawność kominka ale nawet przy 70% to i tak dwa razy taniej. Gdzieś popełniłem błąd?


 Witam jak to ktos mawial :"sa trzy prawdy:swieta prawda, tyz prawda i g... prawda" i tak samo jest z paleniem drewnem.Czasmi palenie moze byc duzo tansze od ogrzewania pradem ,a czasami drozsze od niego.Po prostu oprocz kalorycznosci drewna liczy sie tez wydajnosc pieca/kominka sposob w jaki ogrzane powietrze bedzie cyrkulowalo w domu ( to zreszta chyba jest najwazniejsze ,a wiekszosc ludzi nie bierze tego pod uwage przy projektowaniu domu ,a potem sie dziwia ,ze pod sufitem maja 30 stopni ,a przy podlodze 10), ,sposob spalania odzysk ciepla ze spalin ,odzysk ciepla z komina  ,sposob skadowania drewna ,soposb palnenia nim (tzn czy palimy od gory czy doalu ,jest juz o tym duzy temat na tym forum),a nawet sposob w ajki kupujemy drewno ,bo przeciez wiekszosc ludzi nie wie jaka jest roznica pomiedzy kubikiem ,a metrem przestrzenym  :Smile:   (wiem ,wiem ciezko uwierzyc ,ale juz na tem braku wiedzy moga sie pomylic w obliczeniach o 30% ).Ogolnie temat rzeka ,ale jak sie zakombnuje to mozna naprawde tanio ogrzac dom drewnem ,sczzegolnie jezeli ma sie dojscie do taniego drewna (ja w tej chwili kupuje debine po ok 70zl /kubik),ale nie jest to temat ktory mozna prosto i latwo wyliczyc czytajac rozne tematy w sieci, do tego potrzeba troche praktyki.Pzdr

----------


## DEZET

> Dezet nie chodzi o to, że 30-50 tys nie robi różnicy - robi. To jest świadomy luksus za jaki zapłaciłem. Chodzi o to że też chętnie bym się zmieścił w 200 tys ale choćbym te luksusy odciął to i tak daleko jestem od tej kwoty. A co do pracy samemu - jasne są to ogromne oszczędności. Policzmy moje SSZ:
> 
> 1. budowlańcy 25 tys
> 2. dekarz 10 tys
> 4. cieśla (gdybym wziął "tradycyjną" wieźbę 10 tys
> 5. montaż okien - 3 tys
> 
> Razem 58 tys! Ale ilu z normalnie pracujących ludzi podoła wyzwaniu budowania samemu domu? Garstka niestety. I pytanie jeszcze co z tej budowy wyjdzie jak się większość rzeczy robi pierwszy raz w życiu.


Z tym powyżej trudno się  nie zgodzić. U mnie cała robocizna zapłacona to ok. 15-16tys., więc widać jakiego rzędu są oszczędności... okupione własnym czasem.
 Poza tym ceny robocizny np. montaż okien u mnie to było tylko 1000zł, fakt, że bez "wygibasów", ale montaż to montaż, a dachowe- trudniejsze w założeniu wstawiłem sam.


firewall: "Wielu "budowlańców" też to robi pierwszy raz w życiu. Dodatkowo jeszcze  byle jak. Laik przynajmniej stara się zrobić jak najlepiej, bo w końcu  dla siebie.                         "

I to niestety prawda- "budowlaniec" z firmą co ma 3 dni, 0 pojęcia o budowie, o czytaniu projektu to już w ogóle nie myśli, ale postawi i stać będzie... a my inwestorzy będziemy potem poprawiać, poprawiać..., więc wolę powoli zrobić to samemu- raz i dobrze.

----------


## DEZET

Mnie to uczono o metrach sześciennych, nie przestrzennych  :wink:

----------


## gumis107

> Mnie to uczono o metrach sześciennych, nie przestrzennych


 to poszerz swoja wiedze odwiedzajac sklad z drewnem kominkowym ,wlasnie dlatego wiele ludzi moczy d.... ,bo kupujac nie odrozniaja metra przestrzenego od szesciennego

----------


## bitter

> Z tym powyżej trudno się  nie zgodzić. U mnie cała  robocizna zapłacona to ok. 15-16tys., więc widać jakiego rzędu są  oszczędności... okupione własnym czasem.


Zazdroszczę i nie zazdroszczę  :wink:  Robota na budowie ciężka i ja bym się  nie podjął. No ale za to będę bulić do końca życia kredyt. A co do  fachowców - ja zatrudniam takich co wiedzą co robią i może dlatego też  nie zbuduję domu za 200tys. Wyobraź sobie że wiedzą co to niwelator nawet  :wink: ))))




> Mnie to uczono o metrach sześciennych, nie przestrzennych


  No przestrzenny to jest niezły wymysł leśników - jednostka "bliżej  nieokreślona". Kiedyś na YT było jak można zwiększyć metr przestrzenny o  25% wrzucając drewno jak leci. Bo metr przestrzenny ma jeszcze jeden  parametr - czy drewno jest układane czy nie  :wink: )))

Dokształć się DEZET bo Cię orżną  :wink: 


gumis ja też chcę dębinę za te pieniądze. U mnie sosny nie kupisz za połowę tej ceny.

----------


## firewall

bitter: akurat z tym niwelatorem to tak dobrze nie jest. Ma on w sumie niewielką kompensację złego ustawienia. Więc "budowlaniec" i to potrafi spartaczyć. Jest też coś pewniejszego - wasserwaga zwana poziomicą wodną( a tego spartaczyć się już nie da- grawitacja załatwia sprawę)

----------


## gumis107

BITTER ,kazdy by chcial za taka cen ,ale nie kazdy ma jak ja autko 4x4 dostawcze ,a tylko takie tam wjedzie  :Smile: .A mnie nie orzna ,bo akurat od czasu do czasu handluje troche drewnem  i jakos nie dokladam do interesu  :Smile: .Wiekszosc ludzi po prostu nie wie ,ze nie kupuje kubika ,a m.p i licza teoretyczna kalorycznosc z kubika i dlatego im bzdury wychodza ,a tak poza tym nie masz racji, bo akurat lesnicy licza drewno w kubikach i w nadlesnictwie kupujesz kubiki  ,a sprzedawcy drewna w m.p.Zreszta kupic tanio drewno to niem problem ,przy wiekszych wiatrach zdarzalo sie ,ze niektore nadlesnictwa sprzedawaly kubik jak leci w okolicy 10zl ,ale zeby sie za cos takiego brac ,trzeba miec transport,ludzi itp ,a wiekszosc ludzi i owszem chetnie by tanio ,jak najtaniej kupila ,ale zeby im przywiesc pod dom,a niestety ,zeby bylo tanio to trzeba cos z siebie dac   Pzdr

----------


## DEZET

Mnie nie orżną, bo jak by mi ktoś powiedział o metrach "przestrzennych" to najpierw by tłumaczył, co to jest, a potem ew. negocjacja ceny. 
A od czego ma się znajomych w nadleśnictwie? A póki co to jeszcze do palenia w kominka droga daleka :wink: 

"Moi" budowlańcy od murów zewnętrznych niwelatora używali kilkakrotnie: od fundamentów po wieniec.
Ja mam swoją prymitywną poziomicę laserową i też dawała radę. Przede wszystkim trzeba wiedzieć, jak się narzędziami posługiwać i tyle.

Arturo72 - piękne podsumowanie .
Bitter- zatrudniasz fachowców, którzy wiedzą co robią - doją Cię  :wink:

----------


## pawelkokosz

Panowie i panewki...dajcie spokój Bitterowi i jemu podobnym, ja również zapłaciłem podobne ceny jak Bitter i wcale nie uważam że przepłaciłem a fachowcy mnie nie doili....byłem gościem na budowie i czas, który dzięki temu zaoszczędziłem przeznaczyłem na pracę w firmie, dzięki temu wykazałem się a szefostwo doceniło to w nagrodach i innych dodatkach, dzieci miały radochę że tata zawiózł na basen, itd. A budowanie o którym tak piszecie jest to ciężka orka ale chwała wam za to. Policzcie więc wszystkie koszty, także a zwłaszcza czas  :smile: . Mój sąsiad też tak jak wy zbudował z ojcem dom praktycznie sam, pewnie też zmieścił się w 200 tys. PLN ale jego firma ucierpiała na tym strasznie bo połowa klientów dała mu dyla do konkurencji ( sam mi się o tym wygadał przy piwie ). 
Grunt aby na końcu wygodnie usiąść sobie np. na tarasie lub salonie i z zimnym piwkiem cieszyć się własnym domkiem. Pozdrawiam wszystkich  :smile: )

----------


## bitter

> No to już mogę Ci rzucić rozrzutność 
> SSZ jeśli chodzi o robociznę to w moim przypadku 39tys.zł,Ty masz 58tys.zł(gdybyś wziął tradycyjną więźbę)=27tys.zł oszczędności na starcie 
>  [...]
> 
> Ocieplenie ok.10tys.zł+WM z reku-6tys.zł+elewaja 5tys.zł+sufit podwieszany 6tys.zł+wod-kan i el 10tys.zl+tynki 7tys.zł=35tys.zł czyli oszczędności 65tys.zł


Arturo musisz wziąć pod uwagę, że mieszkamy w innych rejonach Polski. Gdybym wziął tradycyjną więźbę to nie zaoszczędził bym ani grosza. Drewno na mój dach w tartaku miało kosztować 13 tys. Przejechałem wszystkie tartaki w mieście i poza nim i nikt nie chciał sprzedać taniej. Cieśli, którzy nie są z łapanki nie ma za mniej niż 50zł/m2. Razem dało by to ok 26 tys za więźbę więc zamówiłem wiązary bo wyszły taniej!

Co do pozostałem wyliczanki to elewacja za 5 tys? Chyba sama robocizna. Bo tynk porządny a nie pokryty glonami za 3 lata, siatka, kleje itp to nie liczysz? Montaż okien za tysiąc to nawet partacze u mnie tyle nie biorą, sufit podwieszany 6 tys? Rozumiem, że zrobisz sam, bo za tyle to kupisz chyba profile i płytę na 100m2. Poczekajmy poczekajmy porównamy ceny wykończenia jak bedziesz robił. No i ja się nie będę porównywał do kogoś kto robi sam. Ja na to nie mam czasu a czasem sił. Chodzę do pracy, mam też małą firmę i mam rodzinę i kobietę w zaawansowanej ciąży. Na budowie jestem 3 razy dziennie bo mieszkam kilkaset metrów od działki. Żeby oszczędzić zrobię sam WM, ocieplenie stropu, ogrodzenie dookoła działki i zniweluję teren. Jak mi starczy sił to zmierzę się z suftem. Niestety nie mam teścia do pomocy bo mu się zmarło i strata to jest okrutna bo nie dość, że złoty człowiek był to pracował za dwóch i za darmo. 

Ale mi się rozpisało.

----------


## owp

> Ocieplenie ok.10tys.zł+WM z reku-6tys.zł+elewaja 5tys.zł+sufit podwieszany 6tys.zł+wod-kan i el 10tys.zl+tynki 7tys.zł=35tys.zł czyli oszczędności 65tys.zł


Masz już ludzi na te prace? Kto Ci robi tak tanio na Śląsku? Mi za same materiały do elektryki wyszło ponad 4tys w najtańszym sklepie na allegro i to pierwszy etap. Pogratulować umiejętności negocjacji, wsystkie podane ceny mam razy 2 (z robót wykonanych/zaplanowanych)  :smile:

----------


## firewall

I wszystko jasne *gumis* handluje drewnem. I teraz wiecie gdzie podziewa się różnica między 1m3 drewna a 1m3 przestrzennym - u *gumisa* przed domem :smile: .

A na poważnie przeliczenie 1m przestrzennego na 1m3 jest tak samo możliwe jak zgodność rzeczywistej powierzchnia tynkowania ścian i sufitów z wyliczoną przez tynkarzy.

----------


## pionan

> A na poważnie przeliczenie 1m przestrzennego na 1m3 jest tak samo możliwe jak zgodność rzeczywistej powierzchnia tynkowania ścian i sufitów z wyliczoną przez tynkarzy.


I tu muszę Cię zdziwić. U mnie tynkarze po wytynkowaniu chałupy podali metraż - 450m2. Ja taaaakie oczy!!! Gdzie??? 120m2  po podłodze + 30m2 garaż, z poddaszem (skosy i sufity w płytach). Zaczęliśmy mierzyć. Mierzymy raz - niechce wyjść inaczej. Mierzymy drugi raz, znowu to samo. Można??? Można  :smile:

----------


## bitter

> Jak się chce budować tanio to trzeba szukać i kombinować 
> Tynk Caparol silikonowy 3tys.zł+robocizna 2tys.zl.Montaż okien to 900zł i wstawiane są przez firmę u której kupuje okna,zresztą całościowy koszt okien to 12tys.zł i to trzyszybowe  
> Profile+płyty k-g to koszt 3tys.zł,robociznę mam kompleksową jak w poście wyżej.
> Ale to fakt,robocizna zależy od regionu Polski ale nie sądzę,że nie można połapać czegoś taniej nawet u ciebie.Oczywiście nie piszę o dużych firmach.


Nie ma co kruszyć kopii. Ale do tynku dodaj siatkę 300zł, narożniki 100zł, klej do siatki 1000zł, grunt 350zł, nie wspominając o foliach do zabezpieczenia okien, taśmach malarskich itp. Artur pomijasz wiele drobnych ale kosztownych elementów. Tak też często robią ludzie którzy budują się pierwszy raz. Liczą cenę drzwi ale montażu i klamek, rozet już nie itp. Ja notuję każdą absolutnie każdą złotówkę wydaną na budowę i uwierz na tej drobnicy to się dopiero traci kasę.

----------


## DEZET

Bitter masz rację- te pierdółki ciągną kasę aż "miło". Też zapisuję co kupiłem i te drobiazgi sporo pochłaniają.

Nie każdy niestety może się wykazać w pracy i dostać ekstrasy od szefa. 
Nie każdy może zarobić tyle, żeby starczyło na zapłatę za materiał i ekipy.
Tak więc, praca na budowie wpisana jest w generowanie oszczędności, co wcześniej pokazaliśmy.

----------


## gumis107

> I wszystko jasne *gumis* handluje drewnem. I teraz wiecie gdzie podziewa się różnica między 1m3 drewna a 1m3 przestrzennym - u *gumisa* przed domem.
> 
> A na poważnie przeliczenie 1m przestrzennego na 1m3 jest tak samo możliwe jak zgodność rzeczywistej powierzchnia tynkowania ścian i sufitów z wyliczoną przez tynkarzy.


 dokladnie dlatego tak mnie smiesza kretynskie wyliczenia kalorycznosci drewna w sytauacji gdy kupujacy przelicza cena kubika ,a kupuje metr przetrzenny  ,lub w niektorych przypadkach metr przestrzenny nasypowy (oj jest cos takiego , brzmi rownie kretynsko jak trabant  limuzyna lub demokracja socjalistyczna),wiec w niektorych przypadkach kupuje polowe kubika ,a jak  jest mokre to jeszcze moze miec 3 razy mniejsza  kalorycznosc ,wiec przy takich wyliczenich mozna sie na dzien dobry pomylic o skromne 600% .Z ciekawostek w Tesco drewno kominkowe sprzedaja na wage ,to jest dopiero jazda  :Smile: .Ciekawi mnie czy jest odwazy przeliczyc ile mozna kwh uzyskac z kilkograma drewna  o niewiadmomej wilgotnosci  :Smile: .  swoja droga dla chcacych kupic jak najtaniej polecam zakup bezposrednio w lesie ,najlepiej  w Bieszczadach ,moze byc 3 razy taniej niz  porobane drewno z transportem pod dom .Fakt zeby uzyskac dobra cene trzeba czesto kupic ponad 100 kubikow i zapewnic logistyke ,wiec prawie nikt sie na to z wyjatkiem handlujacych drzewnem sie nie pisze .Pzdr

----------


## owp

Ten wątek czytali chyba nasi śląscy politycy - ostatnio był artykuł w Dzienniku Zachodnim o ich oświadczeniach majątkowych. Rzadko który dom wycenili na więcej niż 2tys/m2 - czyli jak się chce, to można tanio wybudować.  :wink:  W te 2tys wchodzi też działka  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## piuma

Jak większość z was mam już dość życia w blokowych "pieleszach". Razem z mężem myślimy o budowie domu. http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m42b173f9c6592
Całą robotę zrobilibyśmy sami, oprócz zrobienia więźby i pokrycia blachodachówką. Jaką kwotą, oczywiście orientacyjnie powinniśmy dysponować żeby wykończyć tylko parter tego domku i móc się wprowadzić. Poddasze robilibyśmy już mieszkając na wsi  :smile:  Dodam, że posiadamy działkę uzbrojoną. Będę wdzięczna za wszelką pomoc.

----------


## interona

Piuma, którą "Truskawkę" preferujecie,  nowoczesną czy tradycyjną? Jeśli pierwszą - to na pewno będzie drożej. Ale wszystko sami? Na to trzeba mieć nieograniczone ilości czasu, dobry rok, nie pytam o kompetencje. Naprawdę potraficie dociąć więźbę, zazbroić rozdzielnię prądu, położyć podłogówkę i tynki? Tylko pogratulować. 250 tys. powinno wtedy spokojnie starczyć  :smile:

----------


## piuma

Truskawkę z dwuspadowym dachem. Napisałam, że dachu nie potrafimy zrobić. Rozdzielnia to nie problem, bo mąż elektryk  :wink:  Reszta też nie stanowi problemu. 250 tys. żeby wejść i mieszkać na parterze czy w całym domu?

----------


## interona

Piuma,  :yes:  wersja dużo ciekawsza od pierwszej. "żeby wejść i mieszkać" - jeśli macie wymagania minimalne, to 250 tys. powinno wystarczyć na cały dom, ale w bardzo ubogiej wersji. Jeśli taka was zadowoli, ok.  Archon zaniża tu, moim zdaniem, znacząco kosztorys "wykończeniówki", etapu najbardziej kosztochłonnego. Tego wiele osób nie chce brać pod uwagę, gdy zaczyna budować, bo "jakoś to potem będzie". Bierzcie koniecznie pod uwagę zapas na nieprzewidziane wydatki, każdy o tym trąbi na forum. U mnie okazało się, że działka ma spadek ponad 50cm, czego nie widać gołym okiem. Przy fundamentach koniecznych było dodatkowo kilkanaście dużych wywrotek piasku.  Koszt ogromny. Weźcie też pod uwagę koszt narzędzi. Ich wypożyczenie albo zakup też nie kosztuje mało. Mimo wszystko nie chce mi się wierzyć, że można te dwie sprawy dobrze pogodzić, życie zawodowe + cała budowa własnymi rękami. Ryzykowny eksperyment, choć ponoć niektórym się udaje. Powodzenia.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Mimo wszystko nie chce mi się wierzyć, że można te dwie sprawy dobrze pogodzić, życie zawodowe + cała budowa własnymi rękami. Ryzykowny eksperyment, choć ponoć niektórym się udaje. Powodzenia.


Bash, NetBet, MSU, Inż., KWITKO i wielu wielu innych, jak sie chce to mozna. 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## bowess

Na początek parę słów zachęty.  :smile:  Mając zapał i trochę zdolności w rękach naprawdę mnóstwo prac można zrobić samemu. Niekoniecznie w rok, bo to faktycznie może braknąć weekendów i urlopu, ale już w 1,5-2 lata coś można postawić. Większość prac przy budowie to są naprawdę proste rzeczy - trochę siły, dokładności i wiedzy, która nie jest wcale tajemna - filmiki, instrukcje producentów, forum, znajomi fachowcy. Da się. 

Co mi nie gra - po pierwsze, główne i właściwie jedyne, to wybrany projekt. Obojętnie w której stylizacji. To moim zdaniem zdecydowanie nie jest dobry kandydat do niedrogiej budowy "tymi ręcyma". Nie odbierz tego *piuma* jako osobistej krytyki, bo nie o to mi chodzi. Dom jest bardzo ładny, funkcjonalny, może wydawać się nieduży (136m) i niedrogi (272,5 pod klucz). Niestety realnie jest on większy i sporo droższy. No i to, co przede wszystkim jest dla mnie na minus to różne pierdółki, przy których trzeba będzie dziubać i które też kosztują, a wymiernych korzyści nie przynoszą. Jeżeli chcecie budować sami, to po co sobie dokładać czasochłonnych rozwiązań. Tego czasu i tak będzie ciągle mało. Konkretnie teraz. Widziałaś mój dziennik, więc od razu możemy porównać - u nas dało się mieszkać po jakichś 150 tysiącach, a wiesz jakim prostakiem - malczakiem jest nasza chatka. Po pierwsze w Truskawkach masz trzy kominy - trzeba wymurować, obrobić, wykończyć. Trzy balkony - litości.  :smile:  Dach niby dwuspad, a ma dwa wysterczaki - już więcej kalenic i kosze, nawet rynien trzeba też więcej kupić. Bryła - wykusz z tyłu, wypustka na kolumnach z przodu. Po pierwsze mnóstwo roboty (znajomy, który sam sobie stawiał dom, stwierdził, że gdyby wiedział ile czasu zmarudzi przy wykuszu, to od razu by go wyrzucił z projektu), po drugie kwestia potencjalnych mostków termicznych, zresztą balkony też. A w tym wypuszczeniu nad gankiem łazienka - pomieszczenie, w którym powinno być najcieplej, czyli o izolację trzeba się będzie mega zatroszczyć. Okna - ja mam 8, tu jest 17 - przy murowaniu każdy otwór wymaga czasu, a najszybciej się stawia ściany bez niczego.  :smile:  

Myśl, licz, nie rezygnuj z planów budowy. Nic na pokaz, bez przesady z budowaniem na przyszłość i będzie dobrze. Naprawdę potrzebujesz 4 sypialni na poddaszu, skoro na teraz wystarczy Wam parter? Za 250 można zbudować całkiem spory dom, ale pamiętaj, że doba nie jest z gumy i po jakimś czasie będziecie po prostu zmęczeni budową. Wydaje mi się, że lepiej trochę prościej, ale żeby w miarę sprawnie to szło. Nic tak nie wkurza i zniechęca jak praca pod hasłem "końca nie widać".

I jeszcze mi się przypomniało - przemyśl i przelicz dobrze tą blachę.

----------


## miloszenko

> ...Na początek parę słów zachęty.  Mając zapał i trochę zdolności w rękach naprawdę mnóstwo prac można zrobić samemu.


Nic dodac, nic ujac  :smile:  W ramke post oprawic i kazdemu nowemu na tym watku pokazywac  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## piuma

*bowess*  od początku wiemy, że dwa balkony idą do kasacji i zamiast okien balkonowych będą normalne. Nad wykuszem jeszcze się zastanawiamy. Co do ilości sypialni to mamy 3 dzieci, które nie tak szybko wyfruną z gniazdka rodzinnego. Truskawka jest ładna, ale nie jest to ostateczna nasza decyzja. 
Twój domek jest śliczny. Dziękuję.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

piuma, zerknij moze do nas do dziennika. ogladajac truskawke mam wrazenie ze mamy podobne potrzeby.

do dnia dzisiejszego "peklo" u nas 28 tysiecy, z czego faktycznie na bodowanie niespelna 19 (reszta to papiery, budowa przyczepki i pomniejsze poboczne wydatki).

stan dzis tez masz na zdjeciach, jest i projekt (podobny do truskawki waszej), za rzuty po zmianach

chcemy zamknac sie w 200 tysiacach i mieszkac dziubiac sobie detale - uwazam to za zupelnie realne

----------


## miloszenko

To ja jeszcze zwroce uwage, iz przy szukaniu projektu w ogole nie powinno sie zwracac uwagi na koloru i faktury elewacji czy dachu, bo to moze sie totalnie odmienic.

Powinny decydowac tylko kwestie czysto techniczne, optem mozna sobie dowolnie dobrac detale  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

miloszenko ma racje. niestety wiem nawet po sobie ze trudno jest czasem przekonac sie do projektu ktory wizualnie niekoniecznie nam odpowiada (bo nie ten kolor, bo nie takie elewacja itp itd). W takich wypadkach polecam wizyte u architekta/kierownika budowy. My wybralismy sie wlasnie do architekta, melismy kilka projektow i chcielismy aby je obejrzal i okreslil jakie sa zagrozenia, jakie trudnosci, co latwiej, co nie, co taniej a co drozej. Pamietajmy ze architekt na projekt patrzy inaczej niz potencjalny kupujacy. Po za tym on doskonale wie, ze bledy architekta najlepiej maskuje dobry grafik i zielen dookola domu na wizualizacji. Taka wizyta kosztowala nas 100PLN (ktore potem i tak potracili nam przy adaptacji ktora robilismy u nich) ale oplacilo sie bo wiedzialem co mam zalatwic z pracownia od ktorej kupowalem projekt i co maja mi jeszcze podpisac/zmienic/dac na pismie zanim im zaplace, aby potem adaptacja byla tansza, aby konstruktor mial ulatwioze zadanie i w koncu abym ja mogl to mozliwie latwo wybudowac  :smile:

----------


## piuma

Projektu szukam wg funkcjonalności: 1. rozsądna łazienka na parterze (niestety nie mogę znaleźć większej niż 3-4 m2, 2. spiżarka, 3. kotłownia na ekogroszek więc z drzwiami na zewnątrz, 4. jeden dodatkowy pokój na parterze, 5. Niezbyt duży salon, 6. 3 pokoje na poddaszu z uwagi na 3 dzieci i jeden mały pokój do pracy dla mnie. 
Jeśli ktoś oprócz miloszenko ma taki system w domu to poproszę o pomoc.

----------


## dr_au

piuma - to jeden z najbardziej typowych układów funkcjonalnych. Projektów gotowych pod te wymagania jest naprawdę sporo i myślę, że warto poszukać.

To, o czym warto pamiętać, to kilka prawidłowości:

- jeden większy otwór okienny jest z reguły tańszy i prostszy do wykonania, niż kilka mniejszych.
- jeżeli chcesz budować tanio, zapomnij o lukarnach, wykuszach itp. przyjemnościach. Na wizualizacji cieszą oko, ale jak trzeba wysupłać na nie pieniądze albo wyjątkowo długo babrać, to okazują się mniej przyjemne.
- balkony są wrogiem taniego budowania.

Czyli - można postawić takiej samej wielkości i funkcjonalności dom jak Truskawki odczuwalnie taniej albo mniejszym wysiłkiem. Porównaj sobie zresztą kilka projektów z tej samej pracowni o podobnej wielkości. Z tego co wiem kosztorysy Archonu są w miarę OK, ale pamiętaj o tym, o czym pisano wyżej niedoszacowaniu kosztów wykończeniówki. Kosztorys zakłada najtańsze drzwi z marketu, tanie plastikowe panele, podstawowe płytki, takiż biały montaż. Większość budujących ma ochotę na coś lepszego, a to oznacza wyższe koszty. Podawane kwoty są też kwotami netto. Jakkolwiek VAT w budownicwie raczej nie jest powszechnie stosowany  :wink: , pewnie w optymistycznym wariancie zapłacisz go kilkadziesiąt tysięcy.

----------


## Brass

Nie kupuj gotowego projektu. rozrysuj sobie projekt domu (rzuty) na kartce papieru. Byle w podstawie był na planie prostokąta. Bez wykuszów, bez balkonów. Dach dwuspadowy bez lukarn i okien dachowych. Znajdźcie jakiegoś znajomego studenta budownictwa (wystarczy 3 rok studiów) i on za góra 1000 zł "przerysuje profesjonalnie" ten projekt. W małym domku obliczać nie ma co jeśli tylko nie projektuje się jakich cudactw (podciągów żelbetowych, słupów itp). Więźbę student "zaprojektuje" jako krokwiowo-jętkową z belek o przekroju 8x20 (krokwie spięte podwójnymi jętkami) i taka więźba wytrzyma wszystkie rodzaje pokryć, które można zastosować na dachu małego domku (jakieś 200 m2 powierzchni połaci dachowych). Jak już projekt gotowy, wystarczy poszukać jakiegoś małego biura projektowego i z jakieś kolejne 1000 zł Panowie zalegalizują cały projekt.
Myślę, że 2 tys PLN za projekt szyty na miarę to nie za dużo.

----------


## piuma

co myślicie o takim projekcie? http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/d5_l...bez_garazu.htm

----------


## tank102

Marzyć zawsze można.
Realia są nieubłagane.
I zawsze trzeba zadać co nazywamy domem???
Dom od do w nieskończoność.

----------


## Brass

Albo ma być ładnie z zewnątrz, z fajerwerkami, albo fajnie, wygodnie wewnątrz. Albo chcesz płacić kaskę za to, że znajomi i sąsiedzi powiedzą szczerze, że masz ładny domek (nieszczerze i tak wszyscy powiedzą, że ładny - to tak jak z brzydkim dzieckiem - matce nikt nigdy tego w oczy nie powie).

----------


## Aleksandryta

> co myślicie o takim projekcie? http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/d5_l...bez_garazu.htm


Matko!!!!   :no:

----------


## piuma

> Matko!!!!


Możesz rozwinąć swoją wypowiedź?  :smile:

----------


## maq73

Nie załamujcie rąk, jeśli planujecie budować "tymi rencami" to rozsądnie wybierając projekt można zamknąć się w 100000.
Mam to przećwiczone, w zeszłym roku dom brata a w przyszłym mój  :smile: 
Do najcięższych prac fizycznych gdzie nie potrzeba żadnych umiejętności brać miejscowych "fizoli", kosztują niewiele a naprawdę zaoszczędzą wam czas i siły, które można wykorzystać na inne prace. 
Z moich doświadczeń to nie warto, jeśli nie ma się w tym doświadczenia, samemu robić - więźby (krycie można robić pod warunkiem "łatwego pokrycia" - blacha, gont bitumiczny) i wylewek. Resztę można śmiało samemu zrobić jeśli ma się zdolności manualne i ewentualnie jakiegoś doradcę do poszczególnych etapów.

----------


## nazwa12

> Możesz rozwinąć swoją wypowiedź?


no właśnie,bardzo ładny domek  :cool:

----------


## piuma

> Nie załamujcie rąk, jeśli planujecie budować "tymi rencami" to rozsądnie wybierając projekt można zamknąć się w 100000.
> Mam to przećwiczone, w zeszłym roku dom brata a w przyszłym mój 
> Do najcięższych prac fizycznych gdzie nie potrzeba żadnych umiejętności brać miejscowych "fizoli", kosztują niewiele a naprawdę zaoszczędzą wam czas i siły, które można wykorzystać na inne prace. 
> Z moich doświadczeń to nie warto, jeśli nie ma się w tym doświadczenia, samemu robić - więźby (krycie można robić pod warunkiem "łatwego pokrycia" - blacha, gont bitumiczny) i wylewek. Resztę można śmiało samemu zrobić jeśli ma się zdolności manualne i ewentualnie jakiegoś doradcę do poszczególnych etapów.


Za dach nie mamy zamiaru się brać, bo nie umiemy  :smile:  
Za 100 000 ssz? 

Znalazłam jeszcze takie cudo: http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/dp_jaworze_nowe_k.htm  oczywiście z kilkoma zmianami, np. usunięcie balkonu bocznego, zmiana okiem w łazienkach i kotłowni na wyższe,przesunięcie kominka na ścianę z kuchnią (przy wejściu do salonu), wygospodarowanie w kuchni małej spiżarki na ścianie z wiatrołapem, w salonie dodanie jednego okna na ścianie tylnej, oraz przesunięcie okna ze ściany bocznej na tylną w pokoju na parterze. Zastanawiam się czy zamist okna dachowego nad schodami nie dać okna na ścianie. Poza tym projekt jest oki. :cool:

----------


## maq73

Musicie się zdecydować czy chcecie budować dom marzeń czy prosty i przez to tańszy w budowie dom. Projekty które podajecie nie są tanie ani proste w budowie. Takim domem jest niepodpiwniczony dom parterowy bez użytkowego poddasza z prostym dachem dwuspadowym krytym lekkim poszyciem np blacho-dachówką. Warunek działka odpowiedniej wielkości. Poprawne wykonanie zabudowy i ocieplenia poddasza jest bardzo trudne, kosztowne i pracochłonne i jedyne uzasadnienie to mała działka. Zastanów się nad priorytetami. Niektórych założeń nie da się "pożenić" ;(

----------


## piuma

Jaworze jest bez piwnic z dachem dwuspadowym, jednym balkonem, poddasze można zrobić w następnych etapach budowy, a dach w parterówce też musisz ocieplić.
*maq73*  pokaż jaki projekt Ty zastosowałeś?

----------


## piuma

> Dachu w parterówce nie trzeba ocieplać,nie jest to nawet wskazane !!!


Tego nie wiedziałam, dziękuję!

----------


## miloszenko

No nie zawsze, ale mozemy uznac, ze wiele przypadkow domow do 110 m2 lepiej zrobic w parterowce, inaczej duzo stracimy na podwojna klatke schodowa i na poddaszu wyjda pokoje klitki.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## maq73

Projekt indywidualny.  Parterówki są wszystkie podobne, a rozkład wew. pomieszczeń ma być dopasowany do twoich potrzeb i na koszt domu ma pomijalny wpływ.

----------


## piuma

To idę popatrzeć na parterówki. Działka budowlana jest duża.
*Arturo72*  u mnie model rodziny to 2+3, czy jest sens szukać parterówki?

----------


## ojojoj

parterówka dla modelu 2+3 - przykładowa, pierwsza z brzegu 
http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Saga/

----------


## maq73

Można oszczędzić również na tynkach wew. wybierając odpowiedni materiał na ściany, murowane na cienką spoinę, jeśli się przyłożyć w trakcie murowania to potem wystarczy zaciągnąć gładzią.

----------


## miloszenko

Wlasnie, czy ktos kladl same gladzie np na sciane z silki??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## maq73

Ja  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

No to gdzie fotorelacja ? :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kwitko

Nie możecie mówić że tylko parterówkę da się wybudować tanio. Samodzielnie dom z poddaszem również da się wybudować za 200 tys.  Przy modelu rodziny 2+3 uważam że lepszym i tańszym rozwiązaniem będzie dom z poddaszem.

----------


## maq73

A w konkretnie w czym lepszym i tańszym? Jeśli to nie tajemnica  :wink:

----------


## maq73

Dom brata (drugi przeze mnie budowany), nie ma zgody na publikację  :sad:  Mówi coś o ekshibicjonizmie... ja go nie rozumiem  :wink:

----------


## piuma

Teraz to mam mętlik w głowie. I już nie wiem czy szukać parterówek czy z poddaszem?

----------


## miloszenko

Juz ktos tu razil co zrobic, udac sie do architekta, przedstawic wymagania i skorzystac z jego pomocy. DOm dla modelu 2 +3 wymagalby zrobienia prawie wszystiego samemu i uproszczeniu domu do minimum, a tu za kazdym razem byl wklejany projekt, ktory wymagal wyceicia balkonow, wykuszy, likwidacji okien dachowych, itp.

Architekt powinien skrocic droge do sukcesu, co nie znaczy, ze samo zakonczenie projektu to koniec dylematow, one sie wtedy dopiero zaczna pojawiac  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kwitko

Im większa powierzchnia parterówka przestaje być atrakcyjna pod względem kosztów, to nie tajemnica. Z poddaszem będzie o wiele mniejsza powierzchnia zabudowy, co za tym idzie powierzchnia dachu, stopu. Spróbuj poszukać czegoś prostego, z prostym dachem bez lukarn itp. po co Ci one?

----------


## maq73

A z czegóż miały by być te pęknięcia ?! Jak pracują ściany to i tynk popęka. Dla całkowitego spokoju daje się siatkę lub klei fizelinę z rolki klejem do tapet z włókna szklanego i na to gładź. Sprawdzone, nic się z tym nie dzieje  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

No tak ale w takim wypadku cala elektryka musi isc w sciane w bruzdy, zgadza sie ??

pozdrawiam

----------


## piuma

To do ilu m2 opłaca się parterówkę a od ilu poddasze?

----------


## miloszenko

Nie ma na to jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Jesli np sa trudne warunki gruntowe to trzeba minimalizowac powierzchnie zabudowy, tak samo jak plan zagospodarowania wymusza duzy skos dachu to tez przy parterowce szkoda byloby tego miejsca, itp, itd. To sa zawsze indywidualne sytuacje. Okresl dokladnie swoje wymagania, jakim budzetem dysponujesz, ile zrobisz sama wtedy mozna cos zasugerowac.

pozdrawiam

----------


## maq73

> Im większa powierzchnia parterówka przestaje być atrakcyjna pod względem kosztów, to nie tajemnica. Z poddaszem będzie o wiele mniejsza powierzchnia zabudowy, co za tym idzie powierzchnia dachu, stopu.


Nieprawda  :wink:  strop w parterówce to tylko legary i np. zamocowany do nich sufit podwieszany (można zrobić samemu - kolejna oszczędność) a w piętr. trzeba wylewać strop (drogo i samemu raczej nie da rady), bardziej skomplikowane wszelkie instalacje i ich układanie - większe koszty no i jak nie masz praktyki w ocieplaniu poddasza to sam tylko sp... a więc znowu ekipa i koszty. No i schody - tanie to nie są  :smile:  Tak można wymieniać dalej ale to już zostało wielokrotnie powiedziane, policzone i udowodniono że jedyny  racjonalny powód to pow. działki.
I na starość nie zap... się po schodach, to tak do zalet parterówki  :wink:

----------


## maq73

> No tak ale w takim wypadku cala elektryka musi isc w sciane w bruzdy, zgadza sie ??
> 
> pozdrawiam


W silkach są kanały na elektr. i część prowadzi się w podłogach a część poddaszem nieużytkowym. Prosto i szybko  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Nie pamiętam  :big grin:  Coś ok. 100 m. użytkowej, gdzieś było napisane, chyba nawet w tym wątku. Ale gdybym miała to wszystko co mam w swoim z poddaszem zmieścić w parterówce to by wyszło ogromne domisko. A tak mam mały zgrabny domek z poddaszem.

----------


## miloszenko

> W silkach są kanały na elektr. i część prowadzi się w podłogach a część poddaszem nieużytkowym. Prosto i szybko


WLasnie do dzis nie widzialem poki co budowy, zeby ktos te kanaly wykorzystal, a chetnie bym zobaczyl jesli juz sie komus chcialo  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kwitko

Strop można zrobić samemu, my robiliśmy.Ocieplenie poddasza też.  A przy trójce dzieci druga łazienka to konieczność.

----------


## piuma

1. Działka ma wymiary 27m szerokości i 50m długości
2. Już pisałam wcześniej, że oprócz dachu wszystko jesteśmy w stanie zrobić. Jeszcze c.o. musi nam zrobić fachowiec
3. Budżet 160 000 zł
4. Teren ma spadek po szerokości działki (nie wiem ile procent, ale raczej nie góra!) 
To chyba wszystko

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Nie możecie mówić że tylko parterówkę da się wybudować tanio. Samodzielnie dom z poddaszem również da się wybudować za 200 tys.  Przy modelu rodziny 2+3 uważam że lepszym i tańszym rozwiązaniem będzie dom z poddaszem.



dobrze gada, dac jej wodki  :big grin: 

piuma, nie zniechecaj sie, cos znajdziesz

IMO w parterowce brakuje mi jednej rzeczy - wyraznego podzialu na strefe dzienna i nocna. wynika to ewnie z tego ze zawsze mieszkalem w czyms pietrowym i parterowka poprostu do mnie nie przemawia (absolutnie nie twierdze ze jest gorsza, zla itp itd - tylko ja poprostu nie lubie, w koncu wolno mi :big grin: )

----------


## Kwitko

160 tys do jakiego etapu?

----------


## piuma

aż nie braknie  :smile:  tzn. tyle musi nam wystarczyć

----------


## Kwitko

Tomasz lepiej wina, wódki nie lubię  :tongue: 

piuma my liczymy jakieś 180 tys. do zamieszkania bez wykończonego poddasza.

----------


## franco103

I znowu wyższość świąt grudniowych nad kwietniowymi sobie udowadniają! Ja mam działkę wydaje mi się dość dużą, bo 1400m2 ale parterówka nie wchodzi w grę, bo warunki zabudowy nie pozwalają (dach 45st) i może od tego* piuma* zacznij.

Dylemat: parterówka czy poddasze sam zniknie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## franco103

Jak usunąć dziennik, bo ten mój nie aktualny?!

----------


## piuma

działka jest na Jurze Krakowsko-Częstochowskiej i o ile wiem to nie można dachów kopertowych robić, natomiast jaki jest dopuszczalny spadek to już nie wiem. 
*Kwitko*  z meblami czy bez liczysz i czy będziecie budować sami czy z wykonawcami?

----------


## maq73

> I znowu wyższość świąt grudniowych nad kwietniowymi sobie udowadniają! Ja mam działkę wydaje mi się dość dużą, bo 1400m2 ale parterówka nie wchodzi w grę, bo warunki zabudowy nie pozwalają (dach 45st) i może od tego* piuma* zacznij.
> 
> Dylemat: parterówka czy poddasze sam zniknie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Fakt. Najpierw warunki zabudowy, ale parter. z dachem 45st też da się wybudować.

----------


## franco103

Ta... a u góry stół do bilarda... pokaż mi takie projekty: parterówka z dachem 45st.

P.S. Albo gołębnik.  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Z meblami i sprzętami ale tylko na parterze. Poddasze zostawiamy z instalacjami, tynkami, podłogami, drzwiami i ścianami pomalowanymi zwykłą białą farbą. A i bez elewacji, tylko styropian, siatka, klej.

----------


## piuma

> Z meblami i sprzętami ale tylko na parterze. Poddasze zostawiamy z instalacjami, tynkami, podłogami, drzwiami i ścianami pomalowanymi zwykłą białą farbą. A i bez elewacji, tylko styropian, siatka, klej.


My myśleliśmy że za taką kwotę to ledwo na parter wejdziemy z meblami, które mamy  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

franco103 jeżeli masz w dzienniku wpisy innych osób to musisz prosić administratora o usunięcie, jeżeli tylko twoje sam możesz usunąć poprzez edycje.

----------


## maq73

Wypiszcie sobie wszystkie roboty które trzeba wykonać, zaznaczcie to co sami zrobicie, zorientujcie się w cenach materiałów i robociźnie w waszych okolicach i już będzie wiadomo czy i na ile wystarczy $. To tylko parę wieczorów a będzie wiadomo co i jak  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Ja na razie tylko liczę, a jak wyjdzie zobaczymy  :big grin:  Jak do tej pory idzie nam  całkiem nieźle (czyt. tanio)  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Tomasz lepiej wina, wódki nie lubię


mloda jestes, jeszcze zmadrzejesz  :wink: 

wyprobuj przepis z naszego dziennika, gwarantuje ci ze polubisz  :big grin:  a jak nie ty to przemo wypije, a jakby nie dal rady to sie pofatyguje z Naszejwsi do Waszejwsi i razem wypijemy  :wink:  za zdrowie

----------


## franco103

*Kwitko* wy jesteście dla mnie wzorem budowania. Myślę, że gdyby nie to, że na budowę muszę wziąć kredyt to... tak jak wy stawiał bym prawie sam "tymi ręcoma". Niestety jak kredyt to w 2 lata trzeba oddać budynek do użytku i wiem, że nie dam rady połączyć na tyle pracy z budową. Dlatego zapadła decyzja: mury i dach firma... okna, posadzki i tynki na usługę firma, a reszta sami. Projekt z12 ze studia z500 wersja z poddaszem do późniejszej adaptacji i za 150000pln zamierzam już mieszkać. Tylko jakoś na razie banki w to nie wierzą, bo wszędzie słyszę 2500 minimum 2300pln/m2. Szukam dalej.

 :wink:

----------


## maq73

Bo to są ludzie małej wiary  :wink:

----------


## interona

Banki mają rację. I krzyczcie tu na mnie, ile chcecie. Banki muszą mieć realne zabezpieczenie, a sam optymizm inwestora to trochę mało. Nawet, jeśli pojedynczym osobom udaje się tak tanio zbudować, to nie zbudujesz z niczego, jakiś pułap kosztów być musi. Może się też tak zdarzyć, że inwestor utraci zdolność do budowania. Choroba, konieczność podjęcia dodatkowej pracy i inne życiowe sytuacje. Co wtedy? Nie odradzam nikomu budowy, wręcz przeciwnie, ale jestem realistką i uważam, że trzeba naprawdę ostrożnie liczyć. A szaleć - to po zakończonej inwestycji  :wink:   Łatwo tu komuś napisać "dacie radę, spoko, nie ma problemu". Ale wiele osób nie pisze o swoich prawdziwych kłopotach budowlanych, także finansowych. Nie opowiada o tym. A znam takich w mojej okolicy wiele. Myślę też, że szacowania kosztów nie załatwi się jednym pytaniem na forum "wybuduję za tye czy nie?", naprawdę trzeba sobie zadać trochę więcej trudu.  Dlatego życzę przyszłym inwestorom, by ich optymizm rósł w miarę postępów budowlanych, a nie odwrotnie  :smile:

----------


## Brass

> WLasnie do dzis nie widzialem poki co budowy, zeby ktos te kanaly wykorzystal, a chetnie bym zobaczyl jesli juz sie komus chcialo 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Kanały w silce są, ale zazwyczaj zapchane zaprawą klejową i przebijać się przez nie to koszmar. Lepiej zrobić bruzdę. Trochę kurzu, ale da radę. Z drugiej strony ja z kumplem robiłem instalację elekryczną "na pół etatu - 3 h/dzień" prawie przez miesiąc.

----------


## maq73

Trzeba murować z głową i z projektem, tam gdzie są przewidziane podejścia elektr. trzeba się postarać i w trakcie murowania zadbać by te kanały były drożne.
Resztę można olać ale tak naprawdę to dbanie aby wszystkie były drożne  zajmuje 30 min więcej na 4-5m ścianie.

----------


## franco103

*piuma* a widziałaś te projekty

http://hbstudio.pl/projekt;15 to miał być mój pierwszy - ostatecznie dla nas za duży i za drogi. Jeżeli chodzi o funkcjonalność: mój ideał.

http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu.../vanessa/0/621 , a potem było to.

----------


## 12michal

Witam. 
Z góry przepraszam za off top ale zdecydowałem się napisać tutaj ponieważ ten temat czyta najwięcej osób.
Chce budować dom parterowy z płaskim dachem na działce, na której nie ma jeszcze uchwalonego MPZP. W najbliższym tygodniu następuję "wyłożenie" tego planu i przez 2 tygodnie mogę składać wnioski z uwagami. Chcę właśnie złożyć taki wniosek z prośbą i wpisanie w plan zgody na płaski dach.
Czy macie jakieś pomysły jak dobrze argumentować taki wniosek, na czym się oprzeć aby uzyskać taką zgodę od Urzędu Gminy?

Gdyby ktoś miał jakiś pomysł to proszę o odpowiedź w tym temacie:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ch-p%C5%82aski

Mój pierwszy post w tym temacie z: 08-02-2012 19:35

----------


## piuma

Również nie rozumiem dlaczego ludzie cieszą się jak dostaną kredyt na budowę domu.
*franco103*  w tych domach salony bardzo duże, a nie ma spiżarki. 
Przeglądam parterówki  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Piuma- zacznij od WZ w urzędzie gminy. Ja mam parterówkę z podniesionym do 30st. dachem właśnie ze względu na WZ. Można się nakręcać na budowę słysząc, że ktoś postawił za 100tys. (maq73)- ale do jakiego stanu? Materiały kosztują i myślę, że te 160, które macie może być mało. Nie piszemy o meblach, to inna sprawa. Sam wydałem do tej pory 140 i do końca parteru szacuję skromnie jakieś 60, góra jak będzie potrzeba i kasa.

----------


## dusiaka

> To idę popatrzeć na parterówki. Działka budowlana jest duża.
> *Arturo72*  u mnie model rodziny to 2+3, czy jest sens szukać parterówki?


*piuma* - szukaj takiej bryły domu, jak Tobie/Wam pasuje. I sprawdź, czy to, na co się zdecydujesz będzie zapisami w miejscowym planie dozwolone.
U nas model rodziny 2+2, ale szukałam projektu małego domu z 4ma sypialniami (dodatkowy pokoik dla gości). Zajrzyj do dziennika, zobaczysz co wybrałam.
Mała parterówka (w sumie 111 metrów plus garaż jednostanowiskowy), najprostsza z możliwych bryła budynku, bez schodów na poddasze, lanego stropu, okien połaciowych, skosów czasem trudnych do adaptacji, dach dwuspadowy, spiżarka, łazienki 3, ale z jednego wc zrobiłam schowek. IMO oddzielenie części "nocnej'"od dziennej też mam. Po zmianach wyszły 3 pokoiki po 11metrów, jeden mniejszy. Myślę, ze to w sam raz także dla rodziny 2+3. 
O przewagach parterówek nad domami z poddaszem lub na odwrót wypowiadało się już tysiące. Nie ma najlepszego rozwiązania. Każdy musi sobie sam to przemyśleć.
Ja wiem, dlaczego wybrałam dom parterowy. Nie będę biegać co rano po skarpetki córki na górę, albo inne rzeczy, których zapomnę na dół znieść, gdy pół spiącą rano będę wiozła do przedszkola. Nie będę znosić kilka razy dziennie sterty talerzy i misek mojego syna, po chipsach, słodyczach. A i na starość nie wiem jak będzie, po co mam w razie czego żałować, że całe piętro po wyprowadzce dzieci odwiedzam tylko od święta. No i warunki na działce były dobre, a nie zawsze jest wystarczająco miejsca, żeby parterówkę stawiać.

----------


## Kwitko

dusiaka Twój projekt jest naprawdę bardzo fajny i dobrze pomyślany. Jednak dość duży (prawie 170 m. zabudowy)
 mnie to trochę przeraża.

----------


## franco103

*dusiak* ja się z Tobą całkowicie zgadzam i nikogo na nic nie namawiam. Niech każdy ma to czego sam będzie chciał. Te projekty pokazałem jako przykład. Tylko jedno w Twojej wypowiedzi mi się nie podoba *"Nie będę znosić kilka razy dziennie sterty talerzy i misek mojego syna, po chipsach, słodyczach. "*  ja bym na pewno za niego ponosił! :wink: 

P.S. To jak z policjantem, który uczył syna gaszenia światła w domu, żeby nie paliło się tam gdzie nie potrzeba. Wyjechał z domu i zostawił dzieciakowi jedną żarówkę, żeby ją sobie wkręcał tam gdzie będzie potrzebował. Problem światła sam zniknął.  :wink: 

Chociaż żona znajomego twierdzi, że te energooszczędne oszczędzają dopiero jak się świecą dlatego też u nich zawsze wszystkie się świecą.  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

O tych żarówkach energooszczędnych też słyszałam, dlatego u mnie też prawie cały czas się świeci  :wink:

----------


## maq73

> Można się nakręcać na budowę słysząc, że ktoś postawił za 100tys. (maq73)- ale do jakiego stanu? Materiały kosztują i myślę, że te 160, które macie może być mało. Nie piszemy o meblach, to inna sprawa. Sam wydałem do tej pory 140 i do końca parteru szacuję skromnie jakieś 60, góra jak będzie potrzeba i kasa.


100000 stan surowy zamknięty z elewacją i gładziami wewnątrz, z instal. WM. Całość z wykończeniem wyszło ok. 150tyś.
\Do tego jeszcze mebelki ale to już jak kto lubi  :wink:

----------


## dusiaka

> dusiaka Twój projekt jest naprawdę bardzo fajny i dobrze pomyślany. Jednak dość duży (prawie 170 m. zabudowy)
>  mnie to trochę przeraża.


*Kwitko*, w jakim sensie Cię przeraża? To, co dej pory wyszło mnie drożej, niż przy domku z poddaszem, to fundament i pokrycie dachu. Dachówka na 260m to jednak spora kasa, ale można wybrać tańsze pokrycie dachu -nie ma obawy, że blacha będzie nad głową hałasować bo przecież poddasze to stryszek  :Smile: 




> *dusiak* ja się z Tobą całkowicie zgadzam i nikogo na nic nie namawiam. Niech każdy ma to czego sam będzie chciał. Te projekty pokazałem jako przykład. Tylko jedno w Twojej wypowiedzi mi się nie podoba *"Nie będę znosić kilka razy dziennie sterty talerzy i misek mojego syna, po chipsach, słodyczach. "*  ja bym na pewno za niego ponosił!


 :big grin:

----------


## maq73

Jak mówimy o racjonalnym budowaniu to wg mnie można sobie całkowicie darować izolacje pionowe i ocieplanie fundamentów jeśli nie ma piwnic.
W stosunku do nakładów nic nie wnoszą a można naprawdę sporo zaoszczędzić i czasu i złotówek tym bardziej, że XPS do tanich mat. nie należy.
Dla spokoju sumienia można dać więcej izolacji pod posadzki  :smile:

----------


## franco103

I mnie to cały czas męczy... po co ocieplać, okładać styropianem fundamenty w pionie jak nie ma piwnicy? Nie wystarczyłoby wysmarować tylko jakimś "czarnym mazidłem"? Czemu to służy? Co daje? Czy przy braku piwnicy nie wystarczy tylko izolacja pozioma budynku?

Może ktoś odpuścił to sobie? Jakieś uwagi?

----------


## dusiaka

W sumie zapłaciłam 21 tys, w tym jest: dachówka, folia, orynnowanie PCV, łaty, kontrłaty, okno wyłazowe, kominki. W projekcie mam 9 kominków wentylacyjnych na dachu. Kierbud przejrzał projekt i powiedział, że wystarczy 5 (po 330 pln każdy). Dachówka bardzo duża, na metr wchodzi 7 szt (tradycyjnie nawet 13-15 szt/m2), firmy Nelskamp, wypalana w 1300 st, model Nibra F7.
*Arturo*- a u Was ile wyszło?

----------


## Kwitko

dusiaka no właśnie o dachu myślałam, fundamentach, zbrojeniu. My mamy dach 160 m. to jakby nie było o 100 mniej.  Myślę że jednak Twój domek wyjdzie drożej.

----------


## maq73

> I mnie to cały czas męczy... po co ocieplać, okładać styropianem fundamenty w pionie jak nie ma piwnicy? Nie wystarczyłoby wysmarować tylko jakimś "czarnym mazidłem"? Czemu to służy? Co daje? Czy przy braku piwnicy nie wystarczy tylko izolacja pozioma budynku?
> 
> Może ktoś odpuścił to sobie? Jakieś uwagi?


Niewiele daje, lepiej izolować w poziomie fundament np bloczkami keramzytowymi.
A już celu stosowani folii kubełkowej to nie odkryłem do tej pory.
Pewnie to tajemnica handlowa producentów  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> 100000 stan surowy zamknięty z elewacją i gładziami wewnątrz, z instal. WM. Całość z wykończeniem wyszło ok. 150tyś.
> \Do tego jeszcze mebelki ale to już jak kto lubi


To jeszcze dopisz dla jasności, ile to było m2?

----------


## maq73

140m2 plus garaż ok 30m2
Najemna sił robocza to ludzie i sprzęt do kopania i zalewania fundamentów, wszelkich rozładunków, posadzek i do więźby (odchudzonej bo pod blachę).
Myślę że mieliśmy łatwiej o tyle, że ja zajmuję się wykończeniówką zawodowo a brat ma firmę parkieciarską.

----------


## DEZET

> Niewiele daje, lepiej izolować w poziomie fundament np bloczkami keramzytowymi.
> A już celu stosowani folii kubełkowej to nie odkryłem do tej pory.
> Pewnie to tajemnica handlowa producentów


A co wyjdzie taniej- styropian, czy bloczki? Wydaje mi się, że lepiej ocieplić (mimo, że to może wg kogoś niewiele dać) ja  zrobiłem,bo jestem przekonany, że to pomaga.
O folii kubełkowej, to w jakimś wątku na forum prawie wojna była i nic z tego nie wyszło- jedni kubełkami do styro inni odwrotnie... a ja nie mam wcale i też jest ok :wink:  Na części styropianu natomiast przyłożyłem stare płytki terakoty z demontażu, żeby nie zniszczyć styropianu gruzem.

----------


## maq73

1m3 XPS to ok 450zł a bloczek 7 zł
I masz odpowiedź.

----------


## Zielony ogród

tak ogólnie na temat oszczedzania chciałabym coś wtrącic. 
dziś na wykładzie na temat controllingu kosztów usłyszałam fajne zdanie (jakas japońska teoria). nie dotyczyło to jakiej konkretnej branży, tylko ogólnie, wszelkich inwestycji. Takie sobie krótkie zdanie:

*" 80-90 % oszczędności robi sie na etapie projektu. w czasie realizacji projektu oszczędności mogą siegać 10, maksymalnie 20%"*

podoba mi się, jak sie spieracie o projekty - tańszy czy nie, bo to jest gra o poważne kwoty przy zachowaniu funkcji inwestycji.

 ale jak sie spieracie, kto tańsza cegłę kupił czy kto więcej sam sie przy budowie naharował, to jest dyskusja naprawę tylko o tych nędznych 10-20 % możliwych oszczedności.

----------


## DEZET

> 1m3 XPS to ok 450zł a bloczek 7 zł
> I masz odpowiedź.


Malo kto stosuje XPS, dlatego pytałem, styro wyjdzie taniej, a bloczków na m2 też co najmniej kilka potrzeba. Nie wiem jaki wymiar ma bloczek (jak fundamentowy?). Dobrze rozumuję, że ten bloczek zamiast fundamentowego w górnej części i to chyba nie jedna warstwa??

----------


## piuma

Nasz dom ma stanąć w otulinie Ojcowskiego Parku Narodowego i między innymi wymagany jest dach koloru brązowego, jaskółki w dachu i inne fajne rzeczy... Dokładnie nie wiem co jeszcze. W moich okolicach nie ma parterówek.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> tak ogólnie na temat oszczedzania chciałabym coś wtrącic. 
> dziś na wykładzie na temat controllingu kosztów usłyszałam fajne zdanie (jakas japońska teoria). nie dotyczyło to jakiej konkretnej branży, tylko ogólnie, wszelkich inwestycji. Takie sobie krótkie zdanie:
> 
> *" 80-90 % oszczędności robi sie na etapie projektu. w czasie realizacji projektu oszczędności mogą siegać 10, maksymalnie 20%"*
> 
> podoba mi się, jak sie spieracie o projekty - tańszy czy nie, bo to jest gra o poważne kwoty przy zachowaniu funkcji inwestycji.
> 
>  ale jak sie spieracie, kto tańsza cegłę kupił czy kto więcej sam sie przy budowie naharował, to jest dyskusja naprawę tylko o tych nędznych 10-20 % możliwych oszczedności.



zawodowo zajmuje sie projektowaniem a potem wykonywaniem maszyn i jesli ta teoria miala by miec zastosowanie rowniez w mojej branzy to uwazam ze mocno rozmija sie z rzeczywostoscia  :smile: 

gdyby uznac te teorie za prawdziwa to nalezalo by przyjac ze ten sam projekt wybudowany przez firme X z materialu Y za kwote 200 000 zlotych, mozna wybudowac wlasnorecznie z materialu Z w najlepszym przypadku za kwote 160 000% (np do SSO)... chyba sie ze mna zgodzisz ze to absurdalne prawda ?

----------


## Kwitko

Ja jednak uważam że na materiałach i pracy własnej da się zaoszczędzić dużo więcej niż 20%.  Wybór taniego projektu jest bardzo ważny ale to z czego i jak budujemy jest równie istotne. Przecież możemy pokryć dach blachodachówką albo drogą dachówką ceramiczną, możemy kupić okna zwykłe za 6 tys. albo ciepłe za 20 tys., ocieplać dom możemy zwykłym styropianem fasadą albo drogim grafitowym, parapety mogą być plastikowe albo marmurowe i tak jest ze wszystkim. Już na budowie "tymi ręcami" a systemem zleconym jednej firmie mamy ogromne oszczędności. Więc przy wyborze projektu dopiero zaczynamy oszczędzać i musimy kontynuować to do końca budowy. Tani w budowie projekt nie załatwi sprawy.

----------


## maq73

> Malo kto stosuje XPS, dlatego pytałem, styro wyjdzie taniej, a bloczków na m2 też co najmniej kilka potrzeba. Nie wiem jaki wymiar ma bloczek (jak fundamentowy?). Dobrze rozumuję, że ten bloczek zamiast fundamentowego w górnej części i to chyba nie jedna warstwa??


Cena podobna do bloczka betonowego więc na jedno wychodzi, ja dałem 2 warstwy zaizolowane przeciwwodnie.
Jak do ziemi ktoś daje EPS to ja już tego całkiem nie rozumiem, przecież to nie jest wodoodporny styropian, a mokry styropian drastycznie traci na izolacyjności.
Co do oszczędności to na każdym etapie da się coś oszczędzić, przemyślany projekt - taki w którym nie będzie trzeba nic zmieniać w trakcie budowy, przeróbki są kosztowne, własna praca - duuuże oszczędności i na koniec na samych mat. też można zaoszczędzić.
Grosik do przysłowiowego grosika i robi się niezła sumka.

----------


## piuma

Ja mam wrażenie, że w tych projektach wg których budujecie nie ma żadnych wytycznych co do materiałów. Czy istniej taka dowolność czy pod posadzką dać styropian czy nie dawać?

----------


## Kwitko

Pod posadzką musi być styropian.  Rozważania są czy dawać styropian pionowo na ściankach fundamentowych.

----------


## piuma

Rozważania wiem nad czym prowadzicie tylko zapytałam czy istnieje taka dowolność?

----------


## piuma

Ja bym wolała nie mieć super wypasionej łazienki, ale za to mieć pewność, że rachunki za ogrzewanie mnie nie zrujnują. Jednak to rozważania na inny temat  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Arturo72 to pod posadzką co masz?

----------


## DEZET

> zawodowo zajmuje sie projektowaniem a potem wykonywaniem maszyn i jesli ta teoria miala by miec zastosowanie rowniez w mojej branzy to uwazam ze mocno rozmija sie z rzeczywostoscia 
> 
> gdyby uznac te teorie za prawdziwa to nalezalo by przyjac ze ten sam projekt wybudowany przez firme X z materialu Y za kwote 200 000 zlotych, mozna wybudowac wlasnorecznie z materialu Z w najlepszym przypadku za kwote 160 000% (np do SSO)... chyba sie ze mna zgodzisz ze to absurdalne prawda ?


Nie widzę w tym nic absurdalnego.  Firma X buduje np. z  Y...tonga za 200tys, ja buduję np. z porothermu to samo za kwotę właśnie 160tys. Czy to absurd?
Zielony Ogród trochę... "przesadziła"- NĘDZNE (?) 20% daje 40tys. oszczędności. Chętnie przyjmę takie nędzne datki  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Istnieje 
> Pytanie czy budujesz dom "normowy" czy na przyszłość 
> 
> Nie musi być 
> Ja pod wylewką nie daję styropianu 
> U mnie było by to beszczeszczenie technologii budowy 
> Ja buduje akumulacyjnie,pod prąd do c.o


Arturo- nie pisz, że nie dajesz, bo dajesz, lecz inaczej położony. Ktoś nieobeznany stwierdzi, że można nie dawać styropianu pod posadzkę i będzie zgrzyt.

----------


## piuma

> Widzę,że osoba jarząca 
> Temat jak najbardziej "tutejszy" bo chodzi o to,żeby oszczędzić a nie przepłacić,choćby na instalacji i rachunkach za c.o


nie wiem czy jarząca, ale nawet najdroższe wykończenie nie sprawi, że w domu będzie ciepło a portfel pełny  :smile:  Pewnie wiele kobiet myśli tak jak ja, przynajmniej na tym forum  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Dlatego piszę jak piszę,żeby ktoś mało obeznany poznał temat 
> Budowa domu nie polega na tym,żeby ślepo iść tak jak karawana prowadzi 
> Potem wychodzą kwiatki,że ogrzewanie prądem jest drogie,ceramika jest najlepsza a ściana 1W najtańsza...


Wiesz, jacy ludzie tu wchodzą, jak ludzie czytają, nawet tutaj- zupełni laicy, co to nawet nie wiedzą co to poziomica -ktoś zadaje pytanie, dostaje odpowiedź, a za chwilę kolejny pyta o to samo. Informacje porozrzucane na wątku, czy wyrwane z kontekstu nikomu nie pomogą.
 Przy budowie nie ma dowolności- jest technologia i tu karawana musi podążać określoną ścieżką :wink: 
Czy ktoś natomiast zastosuje energooszczędniejsze rozwiązania to jego sprawa.

----------


## maq73

Technologia technologią a rzeczywistość swoje.
Czasem jak się czyta wytyczne technologiczne producentów to zostaje tylko walić głową w mur.
Do wszystkiego trzeba podchodzić z zdrowym rozsądkiem i nie ulegać owczemu pędowi, używać swoich szarych komórek i jak czegoś nie wiemy to pytać, pytać i pytać ale najpierw czytać to co już napisano np na tym forum.
Mnie np na logiczniejsze myślenie o PRAWIDŁOWYM ocieplaniu naprowadził Adam_mk za co mu wielkie THX

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie widzę w tym nic absurdalnego.  Firma X buduje np. z  Y...tonga za 200tys, ja buduję np. z porothermu to samo za kwotę właśnie 160tys. Czy to absurd?
> Zielony Ogród trochę... "przesadziła"- NĘDZNE (?) 20% daje 40tys. oszczędności. Chętnie przyjmę takie nędzne datki


  nędzne w porównaniu z owymi 80% oszczędności na projekcie.

40 tys. bez żadnego wysiłku można zaoszczedzić wybierajac dom z dachem dwuspadowym zamiast czterospadowym na przykład.
fakt, jezeli już wybraliśmy maksymalnie tani w budowie projekt, to na robociźnie i materiałach zaoszczędzimy właśnie jakieś 20 % max (te procenty liczone od całej wartosci domu oczywiście). oczywiscie, że to nie jest mało, ale wiele osób tu marzyło, ze projekt z kosztorysem 450 tys. wybuduja za 300, bo "własnymi ręcyma".

jak wybierzesz projekt z kosztorysem 240 tys., to oszczędzając wybudujesz go za 200, ale jak wybierzesz projekt z kosztorysem 500, to możesz nie wiem jak oszczedzać, a i tak nie wybudujesz go za 300, tylko w najlepszym wypadku za 400. Mówię o normalnie wykończonym domu, bo niektórym nie przeszkadza, że pół życia mieszkają na placu budowy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> zawodowo zajmuje sie projektowaniem a potem wykonywaniem maszyn i jesli ta teoria miala by miec zastosowanie rowniez w mojej branzy to uwazam ze mocno rozmija sie z rzeczywostoscia 
> 
> gdyby uznac te teorie za prawdziwa to nalezalo by przyjac ze ten sam projekt wybudowany przez firme X z materialu Y za kwote 200 000 zlotych, mozna wybudowac wlasnorecznie z materialu Z w najlepszym przypadku za kwote 160 000% (np do SSO)... chyba sie ze mna zgodzisz ze to absurdalne prawda ?


nie, to nie jest absurdalne.
jeżeli projektujesz maszyny, to powinienes tez (lub jakis kosztorysant) potrafic dobrze je wycenić - przed wybudowaniem tej maszyny. jeżeli ją zaprojektowałeś, wyceniłeś, a po zbudowaniu koszt rzeczywisty rozminął sie z kosztorysem o więcej niż 20 %, to znaczy, że ktoś odwalił fuchę - albo projektant, albo kosztorysant, albo wykonawcy na czymś oszukali albo coś przedobrzyli.
ja mówię o *prawidłowo* wykonanych projektach i kosztorysach, a potem o uczciwym wykonaniu według projektu, a nie o jakiejś wolnej amerykance. jak zaprojektujesz coś ze stali określonej jakości, a wykonawca wstawi plastik, to jasne, że "zaoszczędzi". 

mój domek daliśmy najpierw do wyceny firmie ogólnobudowlanej. postawilismy go jednak sami metoda godpodarczą (nie mylic w "własnymi rekami"), i dzięki temu wyszło taniej właśnie o jakieś 45 tys., czyli  o ok.20% mniej niz wyniosła wycena firmy. Czyli domek wyceniony na 250 tys zrobiliśmy za ok 205 tys (w sumie troche wiecej wyszło z wyposażeniem kuchni, ale to już inna bajka)

jaki udział kosztów robocizny w całości kosztów budowy domu jest zazwyczaj przyjmowany? podobno jest jakis standard - można łatwo policzyć, ile zaoszczędzimy budując własnymi rekami. my z mężem akurat woleliśmy zarabiać pieniądze w swoich zawodach i płacić nimi ludziom, bo nie jestesmy juz pierwszej młodości, a praca na budowie jest dużo cięższa i mniej płatna, niż nasza zawodowa.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ja jednak uważam że na materiałach i pracy własnej da się zaoszczędzić dużo więcej niż 20%.  Wybór taniego projektu jest bardzo ważny ale to z czego i jak budujemy jest równie istotne. Przecież możemy pokryć dach blachodachówką albo drogą dachówką ceramiczną, możemy kupić okna zwykłe za 6 tys. albo ciepłe za 20 tys., ocieplać dom możemy zwykłym styropianem fasadą albo drogim grafitowym, parapety mogą być plastikowe albo marmurowe i tak jest ze wszystkim. Już na budowie "tymi ręcami" a systemem zleconym jednej firmie mamy ogromne oszczędności. Więc przy wyborze projektu dopiero zaczynamy oszczędzać i musimy kontynuować to do końca budowy. Tani w budowie projekt nie załatwi sprawy.


wystrzelić z kosztami w górę zawsze można - to nie o takie porównanie chodzi (np. złote klamki od cartiera kontra standard z marketu)
chodzi o realizację zgodnie z projektem  - robisz to, co masz w projekcie i kosztorysie. w firmach w czasie realizacji projektu (technologii jakiejś) nikt nie kombinuje, tylko bierze to, co jest w technogii.
jeżeli zmieniasz materiał z którego budujesz dom, to również zmieniasz projekt i kosztorys. jezeli już zdecydujesz, z czego budujesz, no np. ten styropian taki a taki czy blachodachówka, to dopiero wtedy robisz kosztorys, bo dopiero wtedy masz do niego dane. przecież chyba nikt nie buduje domu z porothermu na podstawie projektu z ytonga? wy mówicie nie o oszczędzaniu na materiałach, tylko o zmianie projektu. po zmianie projektu na inne materiału mozna od nowa zrobic kosztorys, i od tej dopiero kwoty mozna zaoszczedzic owe 10-20% (np. dzięki negocjacjom, poszukiwaniu tańszych dostawców, tańszy transport itp)

wyboru technologii budowy (materiałów) dokonuje się na etapie projektowania (adaptacji projektu), a nie na etapie realizacji.

przepraszam, że tak każdy cytat w oddzielnym poście wklejam, ale nie umiem zrobic tego zbiorczo

a, jeszcze ta "tańszość" blachodachówki od dachówki ceramicznej. ja w projekcie miałam blachodachówkę. sprawdźcie to dobrze. mi firma (a nawet 3 firmy) wyceniła to i to. Blacha miała być jako taka, aby nie zardzewiała za 10 lat, a dachówkę poprosiłam najtańszą. Dachówka wyszła sporo taniej od blachy, no i mam dachówkę.

----------


## maq73

> a, jeszcze ta "tańszość" blachodachówki od dachówki ceramicznej. ja w projekcie miałam blachodachówkę. sprawdźcie to dobrze. mi firma (a nawet 3 firmy) wyceniła to i to. Blacha miała być jako taka, aby nie zardzewiała za 10 lat, a dachówkę poprosiłam najtańszą. Dachówka wyszła sporo taniej od blachy, no i mam dachówkę.


Dziwne to bardzo, przy Bl. masz mniejsze przekroje więźby- pierwsza oszczędność, prostsze i szybsze układanie- druga oszczędność, wykończenia tańsze i łatwiejsze do wykonania- trzecia oszczędność no i blacho-dachówka tańsza- czwarta oszczędność.
A zastanów się w jakim momencie można oszczędzić na dachówce?
Moim zadaniem wyceniają drożej dach z blachy, ma być podobnie do dachówki bo więcej zarabiają.

----------


## maq73

Czy oszczędzamy więcej na projekcie czy materiale?
Moim zdaniem granica jest płynna, dobrze przemyślany projekt również pod względem użytych materiałów pozwala na ich zaoszczędzenie.
Wydaje się że trzeba tu rozgraniczyć samą istotę projektu jako zbór pewnych koncepcji od TECHNOLOGII użytych do osiągnięcia założonego w projekcie efektu.
Zauważcie że w projektach w wielu miejscach jest założona pewna dowolność w stosowaniu technologii np strop gęsto-żebrowy lub drewniany, ściany z BK lub silikatów czy ceramiki poryzowanej. Projekt jest nierozerwalnie połączony z materiałami ale z kolei stosując materiały można wybrać tańsze nawet w tej samej technologii wcale nie wpływając na założenia projektowe. Przykład: płyty GK wodoodporne (tzw. wodoodporne raczej na wyrost jak się zapoznać z kartą tech. to okazuje się że posiadają tylko o parę godzin dłuższą odporność na wilgoć w powietrzu), jaki jest ich sens stosowania jeśli potem traktuje się je i tak gruntem i folią w płynie i obkłada glazurą. Można zast. równie dobrze zwykłe płyty o połowę tańsze. Nadwyżka zostaje w kieszeni a projekt nie został zmieniony.

----------


## bowess

*Zielony ogród* pisze o projekcie budowlanym, a nie o gotowym. Projekt budowlany to taki, w którym już wprowadzono wszelkie zmiany. Ja wiem, że teoria swoje, a życie swoje i zwykle jakieś tam modyfikacje w trakcie budowy się robi. Gdyby jednak tak "uczciwie" wszystko zaprojektować i tego się trzymać, to przytoczona teoria 80% 20% jest jak najbardziej prawdziwa.

----------


## bowess

Mam jeszcze chwilę, więc parę przemyśleń.  :smile: 

Jak zwykle wyszła kwestia parter-poddasze. Moim zdaniem w przypadku *piumy* jednak poddasze. Oglądałam w tygodniu piękny dom parterowy z czterema sypialniami - trochę ponad 150m2 użytkowej, w tym komunikacja około 25m2. Pewnie można trochę ciaśniej to wszystko poukładać, ale pięć choćby niedużych pokoików + część dzienna + łazienka i kotłownia na opał stały, to raczej nie wyjdzie ekonomiczna bryła w parterze. A już parter o takim programie pod dachem 45% to po prostu bezsensowne rozrzucanie kasy.

*maq73* - wychodzi, że masz tajemny przepis na najtańszy dom w tym wątku. 140m + 30 garaż za  150 tys. do zamieszkania brzmi bajecznie. I jeszcze z pomocą taniej, ale  jednak opłacanej siły roboczej. Zasłaniasz się brakiem zgody brata na prezentację projektu, ale chyba możesz zdradzić jaki zestaw podstawowych technologii i materiałów? Zapewne u siebie takie same rozwiązania planujesz? Na razie najtaniej zbudowała tu *swiki*, ale dom zdecydowanie mniejszy, jej okolica pozwalała na płaski dach i z tego co pamiętam bez garażu.

----------


## owp

No nie wiem, np. Arturo podawał swoje ceny, to mi wychodziło prawie 2 razy więcej. Np. m2 tynkowania 15zł - ja 25, elektryka 4tys - ja 8 itd.

----------


## Kwitko

bowess no to mi trochę rozjaśniłaś, jeżeli o takie planowanie chodzi, a nie o wybór projektu to jak najbardziej mogę się zgodzić. 
No może z tym wyjątkiem że jeżeli WSZYSTKO zrobimy sami to możemy zaoszczędzić trochę więcej niż 20%.

----------


## bowess

Do usług.  :smile:  Ja zawsze używam określenia, że "urywa się" robociznę, bo nie płaci się, ale trzeba mieć w zamian swój czas i trochę zdrowia. Można traktować jako oszczędność, ale to zależy jaką masz stawkę godzinową w swojej zawodowej pracy.

----------


## maq73

> Mam jeszcze chwilę, więc parę przemyśleń. 
> 
> *maq73* - wychodzi, że masz tajemny przepis na najtańszy dom w tym wątku. 140m + 30 garaż za  150 tys. do zamieszkania brzmi bajecznie. I jeszcze z pomocą taniej, ale  jednak opłacanej siły roboczej. Zasłaniasz się brakiem zgody brata na prezentację projektu, ale chyba możesz zdradzić jaki zestaw podstawowych technologii i materiałów? Zapewne u siebie takie same rozwiązania planujesz? Na razie najtaniej zbudowała tu *swiki*, ale dom zdecydowanie mniejszy, jej okolica pozwalała na płaski dach i z tego co pamiętam bez garażu.


A co tu tajemnego, ceny materiałów znane łatwo samemu policzyć. Dom parterowy bez piwnic, z dachem dwuspadowym w tym przypadku kryty gontem, stolarka kupiona w pakiecie na cały dom ale bez szaleństw cenowych o przyzwoitych parametrach. Ściany Bk i 20 cm styropianu, strop drewniany izolacja to 40 cm granulatu wełny.Ogrzewanie to w całym domu podłogówka i kocioł na ekogroszek. Garaż nieogrzewany z płaskim dachem. 
Tania czyt. niewykwalifikowana siła robocza jest opłacalna pod warunkiem odpowiedniego wykorzystania i nadzoru. Kopanie , ubijanie, wnoszenie, mieszanie, podawanie można załatwić właśnie takimi tanimi "pracownikami", bywało czasem że jeden z drugim nie pojawiali się po wypłacie czy weekendzie, to zastępował ich inny "pracownik". Ekipę od początku do końca mieliśmy tylko o wylewek podłogowych i więźby a cala reszta pracy to rodzinna kooperacja. Czas budowy to włącznie z pozwoleniami 21 miesięcy.
Projekt indywidualny coś w tym stylu
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z182,Part...nym-stylu.html
Ja planuję budowę swojego domku na przyszły rok i na pewno będzie relacja  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> A co tu tajemnego, ceny materiałów znane łatwo samemu policzyć. Dom parterowy bez piwnic, z dachem dwuspadowym w tym przypadku kryty gontem, stolarka kupiona w pakiecie na cały dom ale bez szaleństw cenowych o przyzwoitych parametrach. Ściany Bk i 20 cm styropianu, strop drewniany izolacja to 40 cm granulatu wełny.Ogrzewanie to w całym domu podłogówka i kocioł na ekogroszek. Garaż nieogrzewany z płaskim dachem. 
> Tania czyt. niewykwalifikowana siła robocza jest opłacalna pod warunkiem odpowiedniego wykorzystania i nadzoru. Kopanie , ubijanie, wnoszenie, mieszanie, podawanie można załatwić właśnie takimi tanimi "pracownikami", bywało czasem że jeden z drugim nie pojawiali się po wypłacie czy weekendzie, to zastępował ich inny "pracownik". Ekipę od początku do końca mieliśmy tylko o wylewek podłogowych i więźby a cala reszta pracy to rodzinna kooperacja. Czas budowy to włącznie z pozwoleniami 21 miesięcy.
> Projekt indywidualny coś w tym stylu
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z182,Part...nym-stylu.html
> Ja planuję budowę swojego domku na przyszły rok i na pewno będzie relacja


To ja chyba w innym kraju mieszkam- pow. całk. zabudowy 151m2 (z garażem), praca poza murami i montażem wiązarów swoja i 140 tys. wyszło praktycznie na materiały, a do zamieszkania daleko... Albo budowane 10 lat temu i inne ceny i wtedy to mogło być 150tys. Wątpię, czy dzisiaj się da taki metraż postawić i zamieszkać.

----------


## interona

> Dziwne to bardzo, przy Bl. masz mniejsze przekroje więźby- pierwsza oszczędność, prostsze i szybsze układanie- druga oszczędność, wykończenia tańsze i łatwiejsze do wykonania- trzecia oszczędność no i blacho-dachówka tańsza- czwarta oszczędność.
> A zastanów się w jakim momencie można oszczędzić na dachówce?
> Moim zadaniem wyceniają drożej dach z blachy, ma być podobnie do dachówki bo więcej zarabiają.


Maq73, to tylko dodam, że miałam taką samą sytuację. Za położenie różnica wynosiła 4,5 tys. na korzyść blachy, ale jeśli chcesz wybrać dobrą blachę, to okaże się, ż trzeba zamówić nie 300, a 360 metrów (odpady) i już oszczędność taka oczywista nie jest. Bywa, że przy blasze trzeba dać gęściej ołacenie. I czas: u mnie ekipa 6-osobowa pracowała niecałe dwa tygodnie.  Więc nie twierdzę, że zawsze blacha wyjdzie taniej, ale w niektórych przypadkach tak właśnie może być, warto sprawdzić takie powszechnie krążące mity w swoim konkretnym przypadku.

----------


## DEZET

> Maq73, to tylko dodam, że miałam taką samą  sytuację. Za położenie różnica wynosiła 4,5 tys. na korzyść blachy, ale  jeśli chcesz wybrać dobrą blachę, to okaże się, ż trzeba zamówić nie  300, a 360 metrów (odpady) i już oszczędność taka oczywista nie jest.  Bywa, że przy blasze trzeba dać gęściej ołacenie. I czas: u mnie ekipa  6-osobowa pracowała niecałe dwa tygodnie.  Więc nie twierdzę, że zawsze  blacha wyjdzie taniej, ale w niektórych przypadkach tak właśnie może  być, warto sprawdzić takie powszechnie krążące mity w swoim konkretnym  przypadku.


Warto się rozglądać za materiałami w zimie, tak właśnie kupiłem blachę i  okna. Faktem jest, że blacha ma odpady- na okna dachowe, kosze,  lukarny, itp. Najlepiej się kryje dach 2spadowy- samo położenie blachy  jest szybkie - 2-3 dni i po sprawie i wystarczy 3 ludzi. Podejrzewam, że  koszt dachu liczą po prostu jako m2 niezależnie, czy blachodachówka,  czy dachówka.

----------


## 12michal

Witam.
Z góry przepraszam za off top ale zdecydowałem się napisać tutaj ponieważ ten temat czyta najwięcej osób.
Chce budować dom parterowy z płaskim dachem na działce, na której nie ma jeszcze uchwalonego MPZP. W najbliższym tygodniu następuję "wyłożenie" tego planu i przez 2 tygodnie mogę składać wnioski z uwagami. Chcę właśnie złożyć taki wniosek z prośbą i wpisanie w plan zgody na płaski dach.
Czy macie jakieś pomysły jak dobrze argumentować taki wniosek, na czym się oprzeć aby uzyskać taką zgodę od Urzędu Gminy?

Gdyby ktoś miał jakiś pomysł to proszę o odpowiedź w tym temacie:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ch-p%C5%82aski

Mój pierwszy post w tym temacie z: 08-02-2012 19:35

----------


## DEZET

> Witam.
> Z góry przepraszam za off top ale zdecydowałem się napisać tutaj ponieważ ten temat czyta najwięcej osób.
> Chce budować dom parterowy z płaskim dachem na działce, na której nie ma jeszcze uchwalonego MPZP. W najbliższym tygodniu następuję "wyłożenie" tego planu i przez 2 tygodnie mogę składać wnioski z uwagami. Chcę właśnie złożyć taki wniosek z prośbą i wpisanie w plan zgody na płaski dach.
> Czy macie jakieś pomysły jak dobrze argumentować taki wniosek, na czym się oprzeć aby uzyskać taką zgodę od Urzędu Gminy?
> 
> Gdyby ktoś miał jakiś pomysł to proszę o odpowiedź w tym temacie:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ch-p%C5%82aski
> 
> Mój pierwszy post w tym temacie z: 08-02-2012 19:35


Link nie działa ;/ Po pierwsze, musisz sprawdzić jakie w okolicy tej działki stoją budynki, jaka jest linia zabudowy, bo na tym będzie się opierał wynajęty przez gminę "urbanista". Jesli są to różne budynki (różne dachy) masz szansę. Można też po wydaniu WZ wnieść zażalenie, czy coś. Wydaje mi się, że najlepiej po prostu opisać dlaczego taki budynek. Umotywuj wpływem na nowoczesny wizerunek gminy,itd. Rozpatrują to ludzie, więc może warto też pogadać z urzędnikami, z radnymi.

----------


## maq73

> Maq73, to tylko dodam, że miałam taką samą sytuację. Za położenie różnica wynosiła 4,5 tys. na korzyść blachy, ale jeśli chcesz wybrać dobrą blachę, to okaże się, ż trzeba zamówić nie 300, a 360 metrów (odpady) i już oszczędność taka oczywista nie jest. Bywa, że przy blasze trzeba dać gęściej ołacenie. I czas: u mnie ekipa 6-osobowa pracowała niecałe dwa tygodnie.  Więc nie twierdzę, że zawsze blacha wyjdzie taniej, ale w niektórych przypadkach tak właśnie może być, warto sprawdzić takie powszechnie krążące mity w swoim konkretnym przypadku.


U siebie planuję blachę na rąbek i liczę się z większymi kosztami ale tu kładliśmy gont bitumiczny, odpadów minimalna ilość, i pokrycie dachu dwuspadowego z dwoma pomocnikami których głównym zadaniem był transport mat. na dach zajęło nam 3 dni. Jak pytaliśmy o cennik takiej robocizny to wahało się to od 8-12 tysięcy.

----------


## maq73

> Witam.
> Z góry przepraszam za off top ale zdecydowałem się napisać tutaj ponieważ ten temat czyta najwięcej osób.
> Chce budować dom parterowy z płaskim dachem na działce, na której nie ma jeszcze uchwalonego MPZP. W najbliższym tygodniu następuję "wyłożenie" tego planu i przez 2 tygodnie mogę składać wnioski z uwagami. Chcę właśnie złożyć taki wniosek z prośbą i wpisanie w plan zgody na płaski dach.
> Czy macie jakieś pomysły jak dobrze argumentować taki wniosek, na czym się oprzeć aby uzyskać taką zgodę od Urzędu Gminy?
> 
> Gdyby ktoś miał jakiś pomysł to proszę o odpowiedź w tym temacie:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ch-p%C5%82aski
> 
> 
> Mój pierwszy post w tym temacie z: 08-02-2012 19:35


Jeśli nie ma MPZP to złóż wniosek i osobiście pogadaj z ludźmi podejmującymi decyzję, tu trzeba trochę taktu i wyczucia. Niestety nikt za ciebie tego nie zrobi, a wręcz możesz się naciąć jeśli poślesz kogoś w swoim imieniu.

----------


## maq73

> Warto się rozglądać za materiałami w zimie, tak właśnie kupiłem blachę i  okna. Faktem jest, że blacha ma odpady- na okna dachowe, kosze,  lukarny, itp. Najlepiej się kryje dach 2spadowy- samo położenie blachy  jest szybkie - 2-3 dni i po sprawie i wystarczy 3 ludzi. Podejrzewam, że  koszt dachu liczą po prostu jako m2 niezależnie, czy blachodachówka,  czy dachówka.


Dokładnie tak. My większość mat. wykończeniowych i więźbę zamawialiśmy zimą, można na tym naprawdę sporo zaoszczędzić szczególnie jak wpłaca się większą zaliczkę to sprzedawcy od razu "miękną".

----------


## maq73

DEZET 
Przeglądnąłem Twój dziennik i szacun za wkład własny tym bardziej że nie jesteś z "branży"tak jak ja. Mnie chyba było łatwiej.
Zaciekawił mnie Twój projekt zaczerpnięty od  jaśka71, sam mam hopla na punkcie nie tyle oszczędzania energii co jej marnotrawieniu.  :smile:

----------


## 12michal

Dzięki za odpowiedź.
Poprawny link, gdyby ktoś chciał jeszcze pomóc
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ch-p%C5%82aski

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET 
> Przeglądnąłem Twój dziennik i szacun za wkład własny tym bardziej że nie jesteś z "branży"tak jak ja. Mnie chyba było łatwiej.
> Zaciekawił mnie Twój projekt zaczerpnięty od  jaśka71, sam mam hopla na punkcie nie tyle oszczędzania energii co jej marnotrawieniu.


Dzięki  :wink:  Witaj w klubie.. pozytywnie zakręconych.  Zajrzyj do jaśka71- na jego "jaśkowe wynalazki".

----------


## franco103

A czy w temacie taniego budowania mieści się piwnica naturalna/ziemianka/kopiec czy jak to zawał zamiast normalnego podpiwniczenia budynku?! Mi takie cacko od dawna chodzi po głowie. Co o tym myślicie???

----------


## maq73

> A czy w temacie taniego budowania mieści się piwnica naturalna/ziemianka/kopiec czy jak to zawał zamiast normalnego podpiwniczenia budynku?! Mi takie cacko od dawna chodzi po głowie. Co o tym myślicie???


Ja mam na takie cuś chrapkę ale dopiero an sam koniec czyli po wszystkim jak wezmę się za ogród.
Moi rodzice kupili całe gospodarstwo jeszcze poniemiecki i tam takie cudo pod skarpą sobie egzystuje, nie wiem co jak i dlaczego ale TAM ŻYWNOŚĆ SIĘ NIE PSUJE ??!!
Na razie jestem zielony w temacie ale planuję jakieś forumowe korepetycje  :wink: 
Więc jak ktoś coś wie to się nie krępować  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> A czy w temacie taniego budowania mieści się piwnica naturalna/ziemianka/kopiec czy jak to zawał zamiast normalnego podpiwniczenia budynku?! Mi takie cacko od dawna chodzi po głowie. Co o tym myślicie???


Jak masz miejsce to zawsze sobie ziemiankę możesz wykopać- cegły z rozbiórki i heja  :wink: 
Gdzieś na forum ktoś miał taką "piwniczkę"- może się  odezwie.

----------


## dival

witam a co powiecie na zx53 z pracowni z500 czy jest sens marzyc że 200tyś wystarczy, i co z płaskim dachem jakie opinie? już niema swiki więc może ktos inny poradzi pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> witam a co powiecie na zx53 z pracowni z500 czy jest sens marzyc że 200tyś wystarczy, i co z płaskim dachem jakie opinie? już niema swiki więc może ktos inny poradzi pozdrawiam


Nie wiem, czy zwróciłeś uwagę, że pokoje mają drzwi wy pokoje takie wąskie, a nie mają okien. Mam wątpliwość, czy dobrze będą naświetlać pomieszczenia.O klaustrofobicznych uczuciach nie wspomnę :wink:  Zamieniłbym drzwi na okna, tym bardziej, że niektóre są jeszcze pod podcieniem. Drewno na dużej pow. ścian zewnętrznych do usunięcia, bo albo dobre(czyt. drogie) egzotyczne , albo praca przy odnawianiu. Nie orientuję się jak wychodzi koszt dachu płaskiego.
Kosztorys biura optymistyczny, ale z pracą własną powinno 200 starczyć.

----------


## pesce

> Jak masz miejsce to zawsze sobie ziemiankę możesz wykopać- cegły z rozbiórki i heja 
> Gdzieś na forum ktoś miał taką "piwniczkę"- może się  odezwie.


Taką piwniczkę ma Zielony Ogród. A raczej Jej mąż  :wink:

----------


## Loxia

gdybym się chciała porwać na budowę domu systemem NIEgospodarczym (nikt w rodzinie nie jest budowlańcem ani nikim podobnym, w dodatku mąż ma chore serce więc jego pomoc raczej wykluczam, jedyna pomoc to chrzestny, który ma uprawnienia kier buda), to który powinnam wybrać?
dodam, że jest nas 2+2 i mąż potrzebuje miejsca na swoje "zabawki" jest krótkofalarzem
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z34,Proje...ytkowaniu.html
czy
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z7,Maly-d...raktyczny.html (brakuje drugiej łazienki )
czy
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z91,Maly-...a-kuchnia.html
i czy da się któryś dom zmieścić w 200tys. no góra 250 do takiego stanu, żeby w nim zamieszkac?

z góry dziękuję za wszelkie uwagi.

----------


## maq73

Dwa ostatnie będą tańsze.
Ja wybrałbym trzeci, parterówka z dużym salonem to mój typ.
Przy małych pokojach życie toczy się głównie w salonie i duży salon wtedy to zaleta. Poza tym ma najmniej otwartą kuchnie na salon, nie jestem zwolennikiem otwartych kuchni. Ale to już sprawa bardzo indywidualna. W kwocie jaką chcesz wydać zmieścisz się z wszystkimi trzema projektami.

----------


## Kalisa

> W kwocie jaką chcesz wydać zmieścisz się z wszystkimi trzema projektami.


Nie byłabym taką optymistką. Każdy dom powyżej 100 m, zero pracy własnej i za 200-250 tyś można w nich zamieszkać? Wątpię.

----------


## DEZET

*Loxia* - trudno powiedzieć, skłonny jestem przyznać rację Kalisi- bez własnej pracy minimum zaczynie się pewnie od 250tys. 
Kierbud to akurat praktycznie żaden zysk: 2-3tys.?

----------


## Loxia

> *Loxia* - trudno powiedzieć, skłonny jestem przyznać rację Kalisi- bez własnej pracy minimum zaczynie się pewnie od 250tys. 
> Kierbud to akurat praktycznie żaden zysk: 2-3tys.?


ale zaufanie 100%  :smile:  ja się na budowaniu nie znam nic. on i owszem.

----------


## DEZET

> ale zaufanie 100%  ja się na budowaniu nie znam nic. on i owszem.


Jeśli tak to "liczyć"- zaufanie bezcenne :wink: 

A rozmawiałaś z nim?

----------


## Brass

Znam kilku kier-budów, którzy na budowaniu tradycyjnym to się może znają, ale na nowoczesnym i racjonalnym to już wcale.

----------


## Loxia

> Jeśli tak to "liczyć"- zaufanie bezcenne
> 
> A rozmawiałaś z nim?


córce chrzestnej odmówi ? :smile:  tak na serio to jestem na etapie szukania działki bo odkąd mamy dwójkę dzieci zrobiło się ciasno w mieszkaniu. Ale jednocześnie szukam projektu i kosztu jego wybudowania, bo budżet ograniczony.

----------


## DEZET

Żebyś chociaż działkę miała... a tu jeszcze pewnie zmin.80-100 na działkę, uzbrojenie.

----------


## Loxia

W naszych okolicach to minimum 150 tys. najczęsciej kawał pola prosto po dziale. Uzbrojona to 200-350 zł/ m2
Ale tu mam pracę i to dobrą.

----------


## DEZET

> W naszych okolicach to minimum 150 tys. najczęsciej kawał pola prosto po dziale. Uzbrojona to 200-350 zł/ m2
> Ale tu mam pracę i to dobrą.


Zastanów się czy kawał pola jest potrzebny- ja mam 11arów i będzie co robić. Mniejsze, czyli mniej pracy wokół budynku, no i tańsze :wink: 
Uzbrojenie jeśli media nie są daleko nie kosztuje aż tyle, żeby podnieść cenę o np. 100zł/m2.

----------


## Loxia

na południu od Warszawy to każdy metr bliżej metra kosztuje krocie  :sad:  a na zupełną wieś nie mogę się wyprowadzić bo dzieci do szkoły za chwilę pójdą i trzeba je będzie wszedzie wozić.

----------


## piuma

A ja chcę na wieś! Na wsi też są szkoły  :smile:

----------


## miloszk

A za chwilę dzieci będą mówić że chcą uciekać ze wsi do miasta....

...sam buduje na wsi  :wink:

----------


## 12michal

> witam a co powiecie na zx53 z pracowni z500 czy jest sens marzyc że 200tyś wystarczy, i co z płaskim dachem jakie opinie? już niema swiki więc może ktos inny poradzi pozdrawiam


Kolego ten projekt to mój faworyt, czekam tylko na decyzje UG, czy mogę taki budować.
Ja szacowałem 250 tys na gotowo

----------


## Kwitko

DEZET zgadzam się z tym że im większa działka tym więcej pracy. Ale ta praca naprawdę wciąga i z czasem staje się przyjemnością.  No chyba że ktoś bardziej oporny  :wink:  A jeść czereśnie prosto z własnego drzewa... bezcenne. Moje właśnie dzisiaj szpaki skończyły, a co niech też coś mają od życia  :big grin:  Chociaż podobno wcale ich nie lubią. A jak się ma już to drzewko czereśniowe to chce się jeszcze wiśnie, jabłoń, grusze, orzecha trochę krzewów bo agrest też najlepiej smakuje z własnego krzaczka. Mi się zachciało dyni, cukini, arbuzów i obawiam się że nasza działka (będzie miała coś około 25 arów) będzie za mała  :ohmy:   Tak mnie te uprawy wciągnęły że chyba kupie jakieś hektary i zajmę się rolnictwem  :razz:

----------


## piuma

*Kwitko*  aż poczulam zapach tych czereśni, bezcenne

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET zgadzam się z tym że im większa działka tym więcej pracy. Ale ta praca naprawdę wciąga i z czasem staje się przyjemnością.  No chyba że ktoś bardziej oporny  A jeść czereśnie prosto z własnego drzewa... bezcenne. Moje właśnie dzisiaj szpaki skończyły, a co niech też coś mają od życia  Chociaż podobno wcale ich nie lubią. A jak się ma już to drzewko czereśniowe to chce się jeszcze wiśnie, jabłoń, grusze, orzecha trochę krzewów bo agrest też najlepiej smakuje z własnego krzaczka. Mi się zachciało dyni, cukini, arbuzów i obawiam się że nasza działka (będzie miała coś około 25 arów) będzie za mała   Tak mnie te uprawy wciągnęły że chyba kupie jakieś hektary i zajmę się rolnictwem


Drzewka owocowe to piękna sprawa, ale wokół tego trzeba kosić, co 1-2 tygodnie :wink:  Póki co na "grzebanie" w ziemi nie mam czasu.

----------


## maq73

Loxia
Na stronie Z500 podają kosztorysy i podobno niewiele rozmijają się z rzeczywistością.
Trzeci projekt po cenach średnich wyszedł im niecałe 190000.
Jak nie będziesz szaleć z "marmurami"  to przy dobrym kierbudzie dasz rade.

----------


## Aleksandryta

> na południu od Warszawy to każdy metr bliżej metra kosztuje krocie  a na zupełną wieś nie mogę się wyprowadzić bo dzieci do szkoły za chwilę pójdą i trzeba je będzie wszedzie wozić.


To Ty pod Warszawą chcesz się budować za 200 tys. !!!!! Chyba żartujesz!!!! Tutaj średnie ceny za metr to około2,5 tys. do 3 tys. za metr z bardzo skromnym wykończeniem dewelomperskim!!!! I jeszcze z jakimi warunkami działka!!! Masz za dużo wymagań dodatkowych do budowy domu. Jak nie masz pieniędzy na budowę domu to trzeba się samemu wziąć za budowę, jak np. DEZET. jak nie masz możliwości, to daj sobie spokój. A KB zaufany to cenna rzecz, ale jego obecność nie obniży Ci kosztów budowy.

----------


## Kalisa

> Loxia
> Na stronie Z500 podają kosztorysy i podobno niewiele rozmijają się z rzeczywistością.
> Trzeci projekt po cenach średnich wyszedł im niecałe 190000.
> Jak nie będziesz szaleć z "marmurami"  to przy dobrym kierbudzie dasz rade.


Niecałe 190 tys , ale netto.

----------


## mai

> piuma[/B];5402741]Nasz dom ma stanąć w otulinie Ojcowskiego Parku Narodowego i między innymi wymagany jest dach koloru brązowego, jaskółki w dachu i inne fajne rzeczy... Dokładnie nie wiem co jeszcze. W moich okolicach nie ma parterówek.


jeśli mogę wtrącić to uważam że w pierwszej kolejności powinnaś się zorientować czy twoja działka jest objęta mpzp czy trzeba się starać o wz, to moim zdaniem podstawa, bo wybieranie projektu bez tego jest bezsensem  :smile:  
jeżeli jest plan to albo wybrać wypis albo czasem na stronach internetowych gmin można znaleść plany, a jeżeli wymagana wz no to w gminie się poorientować
to że w okolicy nie ma parterówek to nie znaczy że nie można parterówki budować  :wink:

----------


## piuma

> jeśli mogę wtrącić to uważam że w pierwszej kolejności powinnaś się zorientować czy twoja działka jest objęta mpzp czy trzeba się starać o wz, to moim zdaniem podstawa, bo wybieranie projektu bez tego jest bezsensem  
> jeżeli jest plan to albo wybrać wypis albo czasem na stronach internetowych gmin można znaleść plany, a jeżeli wymagana wz no to w gminie się poorientować
> to że w okolicy nie ma parterówek to nie znaczy że nie można parterówki budować


Dzięki! Właśnie tak zamierzamy uczynić, jednak raczej będzie to domek z poddaszem  :smile:

----------


## ChriS.

Witam, planowalem kupno mieszkania - z racji tragicznego stanu wiekszosci z rynku wtornego szukalem na rynku pierwotnym. 60m2 deweloperki mam za jakies 220tys. Srednio 3500zl za m2. Ogolnie sobie troche przekalkulowalem i zakladajac, ze mamy ziemie prawdopodobnie za te pieniadze uda mi sie postawic domek w stanie deweloperskim. Jestem mloda osoba ( 23 lata ) pracuje w Niemczech 3tyg/3tyg wolnego na zmiane wiec nie moglbym przypilnowac budowy w zwiazku z tym mysle o domku prefabrykowanym. Wykonczyc mieszkanie moge sobie sam ( nie calosc, ale wiekszosc ). Domek nie musi byc szalowy. Ma byc maly i przytulny, najlepiej parterowy. Bez zbednych udziwnien. Garaz np. moge sobie postawic z czasem gdzies z boku o ile jest sens i duzo zaoszczedze. Nie chcialbym tez popadac w skrajnosci. Rodzina? W przyszlosci planujemy dziecko, przez najblizsze lata jednak nie. Z czasem moglbym poddasze zaadoptowac jesli brakloby miejsca. Taki mam mniej wiecej plan. Czytam ten temat, ale poki co wiem, ze nic nie wiem  :wink: 

Czy to prawda, ze domek prefabrykowany jest zwykle drozszy niz murowany, ale oszczedzamy duzo na robociznie?

Budowac sie na dolnymslasku w okolicach Polkowic/Lubina w jakiejs mniejszej cichej miejscowosci. Brame/plot i ogolnie podworko bede robic sam ( w miare mozliwosci ) i z bierzacej wyplaty wiec nie wliczajmy tego w cene domu.

----------


## zapcia68

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie , czytam ten wątek od lutego tego roku i dzięki Wam uwierzyłam , że  może nam się uda  wybudować domek marzeń , parterowy , nieduży Żuczek 2.2 z Archetonu .Prace zlecone do SSZ , plus instalacje sanitarne , tynki i wylewki cała reszta w swoim zakresie .Czy uda się nam w 200 tyś zamknąć w pracach zleconych ?

----------


## gaga33

moge polecić świtna ekipę budowlaną, która stawia mi domekdomy stawiaja ponad 30 lat, sa precyzyjni, zaufani i naprawdę szybko stawiają, a do tego sa *NIEDRODZY* i to bardzo niedrodzy, także jesli ktoś jest zainteresowany to piszcie to wyslę numer kontaktowy.

wysyłam jedno zdjecie z naszych postepów:

----------


## DEZET

> Witam, planowalem kupno mieszkania - z racji tragicznego stanu wiekszosci z rynku wtornego szukalem na rynku pierwotnym. 60m2 deweloperki mam za jakies 220tys. Srednio 3500zl za m2. Ogolnie sobie troche przekalkulowalem i zakladajac, ze mamy ziemie prawdopodobnie za te pieniadze uda mi sie postawic domek w stanie deweloperskim. Jestem mloda osoba ( 23 lata ) pracuje w Niemczech 3tyg/3tyg wolnego na zmiane wiec nie moglbym przypilnowac budowy w zwiazku z tym mysle o domku prefabrykowanym. Wykonczyc mieszkanie moge sobie sam ( nie calosc, ale wiekszosc ). Domek nie musi byc szalowy. Ma byc maly i przytulny, najlepiej parterowy. Bez zbednych udziwnien. Garaz np. moge sobie postawic z czasem gdzies z boku o ile jest sens i duzo zaoszczedze. Nie chcialbym tez popadac w skrajnosci. Rodzina? W przyszlosci planujemy dziecko, przez najblizsze lata jednak nie. Z czasem moglbym poddasze zaadoptowac jesli brakloby miejsca. Taki mam mniej wiecej plan. Czytam ten temat, ale poki co wiem, ze nic nie wiem 
> 
> Czy to prawda, ze domek prefabrykowany jest zwykle drozszy niz murowany, ale oszczedzamy duzo na robociznie?
> 
> Budowac sie na dolnymslasku w okolicach Polkowic/Lubina w jakiejs mniejszej cichej miejscowosci. Brame/plot i ogolnie podworko bede robic sam ( w miare mozliwosci ) i z bierzacej wyplaty wiec nie wliczajmy tego w cene domu.


Dałbym sobie spokój z prefabrykacją. Przez 3 tyg. spokojnie postawią mury, przyjedziesz sprawdzisz, kierbuda zapędź do doglądania w czasie nieobecności.
Nie chcę się powtarzać- lepiej poczytaj trochę ten wątek- zobaczysz co i jak można zbudować w tej kwocie.

*zapcia68*- dość skomplikowany dach, garaż z 3 oknami(po co tyle?), wszelkie ozdobniki drewniane do usunięcia i może się skromnie udać. Czy dobrze rozumiem- 200tys. na SSZ?

----------


## ChriS.

> Dałbym sobie spokój z prefabrykacją. Przez 3 tyg. spokojnie postawią mury, przyjedziesz sprawdzisz, kierbuda zapędź do doglądania w czasie nieobecności.
> Nie chcę się powtarzać- lepiej poczytaj trochę ten wątek- zobaczysz co i jak można zbudować w tej kwocie.
> 
> *zapcia68*- dość skomplikowany dach, garaż z 3 oknami(po co tyle?), wszelkie ozdobniki drewniane do usunięcia i może się skromnie udać. Czy dobrze rozumiem- 200tys. na SSZ?


Dlaczego dalbys sobie spokoj? Rozwazam rowniez wziecie domu w stanie pod klucz.. w 3tygodnie postawia sciany, ok, ale prefabrykowany w 3 tygodnie postawia w stan deweloperski. W 3 miesiace mam dom po klucz. Pozatym, nie dogladac budowy przez 3 tygodnie? Kierwonik kierwonikiem, znajomy mial znajomego, ale tez ciezko bylo. Wszystko trzeba przypilnowac samemu ;/ to jest masakra.

----------


## piuma

A tak wogóle to jesteście za tym, żeby mury stały przez jedną zimę i dopiero potem tynkować i wprowadzać się?

----------


## fotohobby

> Czy to prawda, ze domek prefabrykowany jest zwykle drozszy niz murowany, ale oszczedzamy duzo na robociznie?


Stawiany "pod klucz", przez renomowaną firmą, w porządnej technologii prefabrykat będzie zawsze droższy. W sytuacji, kiedy główną zaletą prefabrykacji jest szybkość, to ja odpuszczam...
Poza tym - zbyt wiele jest tam narzucone z góry - producenci okien, systemów ogrzewania i wentylacji, pokryć  dachowych itp...

----------


## miloszenko

> Dlaczego dalbys sobie spokoj? Rozwazam rowniez wziecie domu w stanie pod klucz.. w 3tygodnie postawia sciany, ok, ale prefabrykowany w 3 tygodnie postawia w stan deweloperski. W 3 miesiace mam dom po klucz. Pozatym, nie dogladac budowy przez 3 tygodnie? Kierwonik kierwonikiem, znajomy mial znajomego, ale tez ciezko bylo. Wszystko trzeba przypilnowac samemu ;/ to jest masakra.


Chris, chlopaki dobrze Ci radza. Prefabrykat jest o wiele drozszy, a i tak wziecie go rozwazac mozn tylko u tych "najmocniejszych" na rynku. Jesli gdzies mozna cos popsuc na budowie to np. w takim szklieleciaku z malej firmy najbardziej.

Z drugiej strony nie rozumiem Twoich obaw co do zostawienia budowy na pare tygodni. Bierzes kierbuda, ktory za pare tysiecy bedie wrzodem na dupie dla ekipy murujacej i dopilnuje budowy lepiej niz Ty, w koncu sie na tym zna. Poza tym akurat SSO jest latwo udokumentowac i zeryfikowac cy wszystko zrobiono jak nalezy wiec na tym etapie balbym sie najmniej. 

A najlepiej to jak bedziesz zjezdzal do kraju to zbierz kumpli i w tydzien mury wyciagniecie  :smile:  Bedzie tanio, pewnie i z pelna satysfakcja  :wink:  A jak projekt dobrze przemyslisz to i fundamenty, i mury i dach na te 2 razy 3 tygodnie w kilku opekacie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> Dlaczego dalbys sobie spokoj? Rozwazam rowniez wziecie domu w stanie pod klucz.. w 3tygodnie postawia sciany, ok, ale prefabrykowany w 3 tygodnie postawia w stan deweloperski. W 3 miesiace mam dom po klucz. Pozatym, nie dogladac budowy przez 3 tygodnie? Kierwonik kierwonikiem, znajomy mial znajomego, ale tez ciezko bylo. Wszystko trzeba przypilnowac samemu ;/ to jest masakra.


Rzuciłem mój dom do wyceny do Abakonu,który buduje w systemie prefabrykowanym i w stanie deweloperskim na tradycyjnym fundamencie koszt wyszedł 320tys.zł
Ja zamierzam za 250tys.zl na płycie fundamentowej,wybudować do wprowadzenia się i narazie jestem na dobrej drodze ku temu  :smile: 
Jakby nie patrzeć stówka w kieszeni...

----------


## DEZET

> A tak wogóle to jesteście za tym, żeby mury stały przez jedną zimę i dopiero potem tynkować i wprowadzać się?


Jeśli czas nie goni lepiej dla murów odczekać jakiś czas; można się szybko wprowadzać do "mokrego" i "pracującego" domu- moim zdaniem nie jest to dobre.
Po roku mogą pękać tynki w takim domu i znowu drobne poprawki tynków, malowanie?

----------


## owp

Zgadzam się. Dobrze, żeby był też dach (szczególnie jęsli ciężki). Natomiast budowlańcy często twierdzą, że to niepotrzebne, no ale oni tam nie będą mieszkać...
Też się zastanawiałem nad prefabrykatami - ale nawet jeśli się nie umie tak znajdować okazji jak Arturo, to i tak wychodzi sporo drożej, do tego jakieś przeróbki w tym keramzytowym domu to już ciężka sprawa, a nie zawsze uda się wszystko dokładnie zaplanować. Przynajmniej ja tak mam  :smile:

----------


## piuma

> Jeśli czas nie goni lepiej dla murów odczekać jakiś czas; można się szybko wprowadzać do "mokrego" i "pracującego" domu- moim zdaniem nie jest to dobre.
> Po roku mogą pękać tynki w takim domu i znowu drobne poprawki tynków, malowanie?


Moi znajomi w ten sposób wyhodowali pięknego grzyba w nowym domku i radość z własnego kąta prysła.

----------


## Zielony ogród

do szybkiej budowy i szybkiego zamieszkania nadaja sie tylko suche technologie, bez zaprawy i styropianu 
np. ściany jednowarstwowe z BK klejone pracyzyjnie cieniutkimi warstwami kleju, bez zalewanych stropów itp.
wprowadziliśmy się w 3 miesiące po rozpoczęciu budowy i jedyne, co jeszcze nie było suche jak pieprz to wieniec.
tempo budowy było u nas ważne, dlatego między innymi wybealismy taką technologie praktycznie bez użycia wody.

----------


## dival

> Kolego ten projekt to mój faworyt, czekam tylko na decyzje UG, czy mogę taki budować.
> Ja szacowałem 250 tys na gotowo


Ajaka twoja opinia na temat dachu płaskiego wiele osób twierdzi że to pomyłka bo może mniej szczelny no i śnieg.    DEZE jeśli o okna to tak do wymiany bo może z zewnątrz fajnie wygląda ale mało światła dostarczają

----------


## zapcia68

Cytat Napisał DEZET Zobacz post
Dałbym sobie spokój z prefabrykacją. Przez 3 tyg. spokojnie postawią mury, przyjedziesz sprawdzisz, kierbuda zapędź do doglądania w czasie nieobecności.
Nie chcę się powtarzać- lepiej poczytaj trochę ten wątek- zobaczysz co i jak można zbudować w tej kwocie.

zapcia68- dość skomplikowany dach, garaż z 3 oknami(po co tyle?), wszelkie ozdobniki drewniane do usunięcia i może się skromnie udać. Czy dobrze rozumiem- 200tys. na SSZ?

Chciała bym 200 tyś na SSZ + hydraulika + tynki + wylewki .
Okno w garażu będzie jedno , bez ozdobników drewnianych i dom budowany z ytong nie z termalica .

----------


## DEZET

> Chciałabym 200 tyś na SSZ + hydraulika + tynki + wylewki .
> Okno w garażu będzie jedno , bez ozdobników drewnianych i dom budowany z ytong nie z termalica .


Oryginalny Ytong chyba drożej wychodzi niż "zwykły" beton komórkowy i bloczek jest mniejszy. Spokojnie można zamienić na BK Prefabetu, Solbet lub inne. Możesz na parterze zastosować niektóre okna "fix"- też wyjdzie taniej.
Hydraulika- zależy jakie ogrzewanie- grzejniki, czy podłogówka, jaki piec, opał- tu rozpiętości są duże.
Tynki i wylewki u mnie wyjdą po ok. 23-24zł/m2, więc orientacyjnie np.15tys. No i reszta na fundament, mury, dach i okna.

----------


## DEZET

> Moi znajomi w ten sposób wyhodowali pięknego grzyba w nowym domku i radość z własnego kąta prysła.


Za takie "piękności" dodatkowo odpowiedzialna jest wentylacja, być może trochę jej zabrakło do usunięcia wilgoci z domu i tej od ludzkiej :wink: 
O wentylacji nie można zapominać, bo nowe domy są szczelne.

----------


## piuma

> Za takie "piękności" dodatkowo odpowiedzialna jest wentylacja, być może trochę jej zabrakło do usunięcia wilgoci z domu i tej od ludzkiej
> O wentylacji nie można zapominać, bo nowe domy są szczelne.


Z tego co wiem to tynkowanie odbywało się zimą jak już mieszkali.

----------


## Arturo72

> Z tego co wiem to tynkowanie odbywało się zimą jak już mieszkali.


Czyli,żeby nie pizgało po nogach zakryli wszystkie kratki wentylacji grawitacyjnej a wilgoć zrobiła swoje  :wink: 
Standart przy WG i szczelnym domu.

----------


## piuma

> Czyli,żeby nie pizgało po nogach zakryli wszystkie kratki wentylacji grawitacyjnej a wilgoć zrobiła swoje 
> Standart przy WG i szczelnym domu.


Dokładnie i jeszcze na ogrzewaniu chcieli zaoszczędzić. Teraz mają grzyba i dzieci ciągle chorują (drogi oddechowe).

----------


## DEZET

> Dokładnie i jeszcze na ogrzewaniu chcieli zaoszczędzić. Teraz mają grzyba i dzieci ciągle chorują (drogi oddechowe).


No to zaoszczędzili  :bash: Ludzie zastanawiają się, czy przez lato wyschnie, a tu sobie zafundowali bombę z opóźnionym zapłonem.
 Powiem prosto - głupota nie zna granic.

----------


## bury_kocur

Przebijam się powoli i na raty przez wątek od początku, ale postanowiłam się już zameldować. Pasujemy do wątkowego profilu jak ulał, bo nie tylko zamierzamy wybudować dom do 200 tys, ale nawet poniżej i nie licytujemy w dół, komu się uda taniej, tylko takie realia - nie zamierzamy się zarżnąć w kredyt na 30 lat (i żadnych czterocyfrowych rat  :wink: ).
Projekt indywidualny z uwagi na bardzo wąską (13m) działkę, ale w cenie gotowego  :wink:  - dom na rzucie prostokąta, poddasze użytkowe (wysokie - śc. kolankowa 160 cm), bez okien połaciowych, lukarn, balkonów, kryty blachą na rąbek stojący. Typowa stodoła, ale w typie nowoczesnym  :smile: 
Na razie mamy wylane ławy i zakontraktowane, no prawie, materiały i wykonawców do sso z dachem. Liczę, że ssz wyniesie 90 tys, plus 10 na nieprzewidziane wydatki. Na razie idzie zgodnie z budżetem - coś taniej, coś drożej, ale trzymamy się linii.
Myślę, że dużo zaoszczędzimy na wykończeniówce, bo dom jest w stylu industrialnym  :wink:  - taka była nasza koncepcja 2w1- i oszczędność, i styl, który lubimy. Będę na pewno dalej czytać wątek i dam znać, jak się zamknęły koszty. Nie prowadzę dziennika, ale zapisuję każdą wydaną złotówkę w excelu, więc mam nadzieję, że będzie to wiarygodne.

----------


## bury_kocur

Aha, dodam może rozwiązania, na jakie się zdecydowaliśmy:
- poddasze, a nie parter, bo mamy ograniczoną pow. zabudowy i przy naszej maleńkiej działce parterówka wyszłaby wielkości byłego mieszkania  :wink: 
- dach musi być skośny wg mpzp, więc jest - ale najprostszy możliwy
- ogrzewanie gazowe - mamy gaz w drodze, a nie mamy miejsca na gromadzenie innego opału. Bez kominka - ani jakoś szczególnie nie lubimy, ani nie da się sensownie wykorzystać do ogrzewania (za gorąco w salonie, bo za mały, brak miejsca na drewno). Na całej powierzchni dajemy wodną podłogówkę - mieliśmy już, lubiliśmy. 
- garażu nie będzie wcale - nie ma miejsca na działce
- w całym domu podłogi z betonu szlifowanego - czyli zalejemy podłogówkę grubiej trochę i do połysku  :smile:  Nic na to już.
- w całym domu (oprócz wiatrołapu) drzwi przesuwne własnej roboty, na gotowych systemach jezdnych
- schody z kraty pomostowej albo coś podobnego (pełny industrial, jak wspominałam  :wink: )
- łazienki kafelkowane w minimalnym stopniu (wyszło mi 9 mkw płytek na 2 łazienki) i malowane - mieliśmy, było ok
- kuchnia zdemontowana z poprzedniego mieszkania - po wymianie frontów i dorobieniu 2 szafek w miejsce niepasujących, będzie akurat. Do dokupienia płyta, piekarnik i zmywarka, reszta jest
- meble też są z poprzedniego m

Jak się zapatrujecie na szanse powodzenia tego przedsięwzięcia?

----------


## marchew

kocurze - załóż dziennik please  :smile: 
to będziemy zaglądać, wnioski wyciągać i trzymać kciuki!

----------


## DEZET

> Aha, dodam może rozwiązania, na jakie się zdecydowaliśmy:
> - poddasze, a nie parter, bo mamy ograniczoną pow. zabudowy i przy naszej maleńkiej działce parterówka wyszłaby wielkości byłego mieszkania 
> - dach musi być skośny wg mpzp, więc jest - ale najprostszy możliwy
> - ogrzewanie gazowe - mamy gaz w drodze, a nie mamy miejsca na gromadzenie innego opału. Bez kominka - ani jakoś szczególnie nie lubimy, ani nie da się sensownie wykorzystać do ogrzewania (za gorąco w salonie, bo za mały, brak miejsca na drewno). Na całej powierzchni dajemy wodną podłogówkę - mieliśmy już, lubiliśmy. 
> - garażu nie będzie wcale - nie ma miejsca na działce
> - w całym domu podłogi z betonu szlifowanego - czyli zalejemy podłogówkę grubiej trochę i do połysku  Nic na to już.
> - w całym domu (oprócz wiatrołapu) drzwi przesuwne własnej roboty, na gotowych systemach jezdnych
> - schody z kraty pomostowej albo coś podobnego (pełny industrial, jak wspominałam )
> - łazienki kafelkowane w minimalnym stopniu (wyszło mi 9 mkw płytek na 2 łazienki) i malowane - mieliśmy, było ok
> ...


Może być ciekawie. Przesuwne drzwi z lekka przypominają mi domy japońskie z ich przesuwnymi ściankami. Nie piszesz nic o metrażu, więc trudno się odnieść do ww kwoty. Ale powodzenia!

----------


## bury_kocur

A już piszę - 120 mkw użytkowej (jesteśmy 5-osobową rodziną, a ja pracuję w domu, więc uważam, że jest ok), dosłownie parę m więcej w podłodze, bo skosów poniżej 1,9 m prawie nie ma.

----------


## piuma

> A już piszę - 120 mkw użytkowej (jesteśmy 5-osobową rodziną, a ja pracuję w domu, więc uważam, że jest ok), dosłownie parę m więcej w podłodze, bo skosów poniżej 1,9 m prawie nie ma.


ja pierwsza trzymam kciuki!!

----------


## Looki99

Dzień dobry.. 

Jestem nowy na forum, więc chciałem się przedstawić..
Mam na imię Lukasz i jestem młodym człowiekiem, który marzy.. o swoim miejscu na ziemi.
Poki co zderzam sie z Polska rzeczywistoscia, ktora potrafi mlodego czlowieka naprawde przygnebic. 
Nie mniej jednak w niedalekiej przyszosci chcialbym wybudowac dom wg tego projektu: http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_BS11.html
Z uwagi na fakt, ze wybranka mojego zycia jest "wzieta kosmetyczka" senioratke chcielibysmy przeklsztalcic na czesc uslugowa tj. salon fryzjersko - kosmetyczny.
Realizacje tych planow chcialbym sfinansowac niejako z trzech zrodel - sprzedazy domu na wsi (150 tys), mieszkania w miescie (180 tys) i brakujaca czesc z kredytu hipotecznego. Dodam, ze nie posiadam dzialki a to koszt w woj. Opolskim okolo 100 tys. 
Jaka mam szanse zrealizowac to marzenie z budzetem 330 tys i opcjonalnym kredytem na 100 tys...? 
Na salon czyli jego wyposazenie mialbym przeznaczone 40 tys z osobnej puli - dotacji UE.

----------


## pawelkokosz

> Dzień dobry.. 
> 
> Jestem nowy na forum, więc chciałem się przedstawić..
> Mam na imię Lukasz i jestem młodym człowiekiem, który marzy.. o swoim miejscu na ziemi.
> Poki co zderzam sie z Polska rzeczywistoscia, ktora potrafi mlodego czlowieka naprawde przygnebic. 
> Nie mniej jednak w niedalekiej przyszosci chcialbym wybudowac dom wg tego projektu: http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_BS11.html
> Z uwagi na fakt, ze wybranka mojego zycia jest "wzieta kosmetyczka" senioratke chcielibysmy przeklsztalcic na czesc uslugowa tj. salon fryzjersko - kosmetyczny.
> Realizacje tych planow chcialbym sfinansowac niejako z trzech zrodel - sprzedazy domu na wsi (150 tys), mieszkania w miescie (180 tys) i brakujaca czesc z kredytu hipotecznego. Dodam, ze nie posiadam dzialki a to koszt w woj. Opolskim okolo 100 tys. 
> Jaka mam szanse zrealizowac to marzenie z budzetem 330 tys i opcjonalnym kredytem na 100 tys...? 
> Na salon czyli jego wyposazenie mialbym przeznaczone 40 tys z osobnej puli - dotacji UE.


No kolego to możemy podać sobie dłoń. Ja również stanąłem przed takim dylematem kiedy myśleliśmy z żoną nad budową domu. Szukaliśmy w wielu biurach architektonicznych ale wszędzie była lipa ( bo albo dawali nam projekty gdzie gabinet kosmetyczny miał mieć około 10-15 m2 lub w drugą stronę czyli gabinet około 100 m2 - a obecnie żona ma własne lokum usługowe około 45 m2 i tyle chcieliśmy mieć także w nowym domku ). Wreszcie stanęło na tym, że idziemy do kolegi który jest architektem i robimy projekt na zamówienie...i to był strzał w 10. Fakt, dom nam wyszedł duży ( powierzchnia całkowita 210m2 wraz z częścią usługową ), minusem jest brak garażu ( w tym miejscu jest właśnie część usługowa ) ale za to wszystko jest tak jak chcieliśmy. Obecnie czekamy aż gmina wykona nam drogę wewnętrzną dlatego z otwarciem nowego gabinetu czekamy na wiosnę 2013. 
Pytasz czy wystarczy Tobie ta kwota? Jeśli sporo wykonasz sam na budowie to pewnie tak....życzę powodzenia  :smile: ))

----------


## pawelkokosz

Spytam jeszcze z ciekawości gdzie miałaby być ta część usługowa w tym projekcie? I pytanie drugie: czy byłeś w lokalnej jednostce Sanepidu z projektem bo jest sporo wymogów dotyczących gabinetów kosmetycznych. Nam nakazano aby np. wysokość pomieszczeń w gabinecie była min. 3 m, chyba, że się nikogo nie zatrudnia to wtedy miejscowy szef Sanepidu może wydać zgodę na warunkowe zmniejszenie wysokości stropu do 2,7 m, itd. ( myśmy działali z projektem w 2008-2009 być może że obecnie przepisy się trochę pozmieniały ). Tak więc aby dostać pozwolenie na budowę musiałem mieć uzgodnioną dokumentację z Sanepidem ( można iść na wydrę i nikomu nie mówić o części gabinetowej, wybudować dom i potem go poprzerabiać ale po rozmowach z koleżanką z Sanepidu daliśmy sobie z tym spokój ).
Życzę raz jeszcze powodzenia...

----------


## mostek

.

----------


## pesce

> Przebijam się powoli i na raty przez wątek od początku, ale postanowiłam się już zameldować. Pasujemy do wątkowego profilu jak ulał, bo nie tylko zamierzamy wybudować dom do 200 tys, ale nawet poniżej i nie licytujemy w dół, komu się uda taniej, tylko takie realia - nie zamierzamy się zarżnąć w kredyt na 30 lat (i żadnych czterocyfrowych rat ).
> Projekt indywidualny z uwagi na bardzo wąską (13m) działkę, ale w cenie gotowego  - dom na rzucie prostokąta, poddasze użytkowe (wysokie - śc. kolankowa 160 cm), bez okien połaciowych, lukarn, balkonów, kryty blachą na rąbek stojący. Typowa stodoła, ale w typie nowoczesnym 
> Na razie mamy wylane ławy i zakontraktowane, no prawie, materiały i wykonawców do sso z dachem. Liczę, że ssz wyniesie 90 tys, plus 10 na nieprzewidziane wydatki. Na razie idzie zgodnie z budżetem - coś taniej, coś drożej, ale trzymamy się linii.
> Myślę, że dużo zaoszczędzimy na wykończeniówce, bo dom jest w stylu industrialnym  - taka była nasza koncepcja 2w1- i oszczędność, i styl, który lubimy. Będę na pewno dalej czytać wątek i dam znać, jak się zamknęły koszty. Nie prowadzę dziennika, ale zapisuję każdą wydaną złotówkę w excelu, więc mam nadzieję, że będzie to wiarygodne.


Kocurze, przebieram nogami z niecierpliwością co Wam wyjdzie. Załóż dziennik koniecznie. Trzymam kciuki za powodzenie przedsięwzięcia.

----------


## DEZET

[QUOTE=Looki99;5411220]Dzień dobry.. 

Jestem nowy na forum, więc chciałem się przedstawić..
Mam na imię Lukasz i jestem młodym człowiekiem, który marzy.. o swoim miejscu na ziemi.
Poki co zderzam sie z Polska rzeczywistoscia, ktora potrafi mlodego czlowieka naprawde przygnebic. 
Nie mniej jednak w niedalekiej przyszosci chcialbym wybudowac dom wg tego projektu: http://www.dobreprojekty.pl/projekt_BS11.html
.../QUOTE]

Tu się nie ma co zderzać z rzeczywistością - trzeba brać życie i biznes we własne ręce. 
 Masz określone plany i je realizuj.

----------


## Looki99

Ogólnie mój pomysł jest taki aby przekształcić właśnie tą senioratkę pod część usługową. 
Myślę, że na etapie adaptacji projektu będzie można wprowadzić wszystkie zmiany jakich wymaga sanepid, no chyba ze faktycznie ta wysokość pomieszczeń musi być inna więc wtedy mogłyby zacząć się "schody", ale póki co jestem optymistą i myślę, że wszystko jest do przejścia.
Senioratka posiada właśnie metraż i układ pomieszczeń, w którym można by pogodzić spokojnie usługi fryzjerskie i kosmetyczne oraz dołączyć do tego poddasze ew. na część zabiegową. 
Tutaj też musielibyśmy pójść na pewne ustępstwa takie jak brak garażu, ale to mogłoby np. skutkować zmianą autka na lepsze - takie z webasto :roll eyes: 
Jesli masz moze zdjecia ze swojej realizacji to podeslij mi prosze na e-mail [email protected] - z gory dziekuje.
Pozdr.

----------


## pawelkokosz

U mnie również garaż został poświęcony na rzecz części usługowej...za jakiś czas zamierzam postawić porządną wiatę, co do zdjęć ...tu jest mały problem bo miałem wszystkie zdjęcia w telefonie i nim zdążyłem zgrać to córka była szybsza i gdy pożyczyła sobie aparat to stwierdziła, że wykasuje trochę niepotrzebnych zdjęć...i zima  :sad: ...muszę zgłosić się do mojego wykonawcy bo wiem, że on cały czas pstrykał, jak będę miał to prześlę....taka moja uwaga: nie róbcie przejścia pomiędzy domem a gabinetem. Kompletnie nie zdaje to egzaminu, mało tego będziecie mieli cały czas prace w domu, zero luzu ( wiem to z autopsji i z relacji od koleżanki - chciała mieć wygodnie i zrobiła drzwi w wiatrołapie do części fryzjerskiej, a  klientki widząc to wiedziały, że pani Kasia zawsze je przyjmie - sobota godzina 18.45 a tu kumplowi wchodzi do domu baba i pyta się czy pani Kasia miałaby trochę czasu bo trzeba zrobić farbę....bla bla bla - przesrane ). Po prostu wtedy bardzo ciężko jest oddzielić część prywatną życia od pracy.
Co do przepisów Sanepidu - weź projekt w łapy i idź do nich niech coś powiedzą na ten temat. Pozdrawiam
I przepraszamy wszystkich forumowiczów za ten off topic.

----------


## porucznikzbik

Nie kupuj starego domu, remont drenuje kieszeń, do tego numery typu grzyb, dach do wymiany. Lepiej od nowa budować po "gospodarsku" wyjdzie lepiej a dom będzie mieć lepszy komfort

----------


## DEZET

> Nie kupuj starego domu, remont drenuje kieszeń, do tego numery typu grzyb, dach do wymiany. Lepiej od nowa budować po "gospodarsku" wyjdzie lepiej a dom będzie mieć lepszy komfort


A kto tu stary dom kupuje? Chłopaki piszą o przeróbce w projekcie "Senioratki".

----------


## gkeb

Mam takie zapisy w miejscowym planie zagospodarowania terenu:



> ...
> 2. Nakazuje się:
> 1) przeznaczenie na cele powierzchni terenu biologicznie czynnej nie mniej niż 40%
> powierzchni działki budowlanej;
> 2) stosownie w budynkach dachów stromych dwu- lub wielospadowych.
> 3. Dopuszcza się zastosowanie dachów płaskich lub o innym niż określono w ust. 2 kącie
> nachylenia połaci dachowych w budynkach usługowych i hurtowniach.
> ...


I tak się zastanawiam, że oszczędności mogę szukać w podziale budynku na mały z dachem dwuspadowym (jako mieszkalne) i budynek usługowy. Może dałoby się to jakoś połączyć w jeden budynek. Budynek mieszkalny to np. łazienka, salon z aneksem kuchennym na parterze i sypialnią na poddaszu a w pomieszczeniu usługowym było by miejsce na studio (foto - jako działalność usługowa), pomieszczenie gospodarcze, pokój (garderoba-przymierzalnia) i wc. Oba budynki łączyłyby sie np poprzez wiatrołap.

----------


## DEZET

> Mam takie zapisy w miejscowym planie zagospodarowania terenu:
> 
> I tak się zastanawiam, że oszczędności mogę szukać w podziale budynku na mały z dachem dwuspadowym (jako mieszkalne) i budynek usługowy. Może dałoby się to jakoś połączyć w jeden budynek. Budynek mieszkalny to np. łazienka, salon z aneksem kuchennym na parterze i sypialnią na poddaszu a w pomieszczeniu usługowym było by miejsce na studio (foto - jako działalność usługowa), pomieszczenie gospodarcze, pokój (garderoba-przymierzalnia) i wc. Oba budynki łączyłyby sie np poprzez wiatrołap.


I gdzie te oszczędności widzisz? Na ćwiartce dachu, bo tyle "zaoszczędzisz". MPZT nakazuje dach stromy, ale ile stopni? Jeśli może być np. 15 stopni to rób z wiązara deskowego przygotowanego na budowie. Będziesz miał od razu przygotowany strop.  Spojrzałem na Twój dziennik i plany- powierzchnia ok. 95m2, parterówka. Można minimalizować koszty, ale jak sam będziesz robił- każda ekipa pociągnie z kieszeni. Żeby tylko z tego ekonomicznego (planu budowy) nie zrobił się "smok" ciągnący kasę na późniejsze ogrzewanie takiego taniego domu.

----------


## gkeb

W zapisie jest "dach stromy" co jak się orientowałem u lokalnego architekta to 30 albo 35 stopni.
A oszczędność? Może połowa domu byłaby pod dachem płaskim.

----------


## DEZET

> W zapisie jest "dach stromy" co jak się orientowałem u lokalnego architekta to 30 albo 35 stopni.
> A oszczędność? Może połowa domu byłaby pod dachem płaskim.


Wierz mi lub nie- wcale to taniej nie wyjdzie. Przeliczałem sobie, gdybym miał zrobić na garażu zamiast dachu dwuspadowego - płaski dach i wcale to nie było tańsze.

----------


## bury_kocur

Dziś podliczyłam stan 0 - co prawda temat jeszcze nie jest zamknięty, bo nie ma posadzki na gruncie i częściowo kanalizy, ale wiem ile to będzie kosztowało - i w sumie wyjdzie 23 tys, łącznie z robocizną. Budżet zakładał 20, ale niedoszacowałam (i to grubo!) prac ziemnych, które pochłonęły znaczną część tej kwoty. Dobra wiadomość za to jest taka, że papierologia, na którą było przeznaczone 5 tys, zamknęła się w 4 z małą końcówką. Od jutra, jak dobrze pójdzie, mury idą w górę, a co za tym idzie - sprawdzam zgodność kolejnych założeń budżetowych  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

kocurowa, a mozesz przytoczyc ilosci i ceny betonu oraz bloczkow ? ciekaw jestem troche  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

A proszę - bloczków m6 wyliczyłam 12 palet, okazało się, że trochę zabrakło, więc dokupiłam trzynastą  :wink:  
Betonu poszło niecałe 10m3. Bloczki po 2,50, beton po 277 za kubik plus 307 pompa (wszystko zdążyli w godzinę dowieźć i wylać  :smile: ).
Powierzchnia zabudowy 94 m.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

hej. dzieki, pytalem aby sobie porownac ile tego wyszlo u was, bo podsumowanie wyszlo ci zupelnie sympatyczne.

pamietasz moze po ile blczkow bylo na kazdej palecie ?

----------


## bury_kocur

63 sztuki na palecie

----------


## netbet

> hej. dzieki, pytalem aby sobie porownac ile tego wyszlo u was, bo podsumowanie wyszlo ci zupelnie sympatyczne.
> 
> pamietasz moze po ile blczkow bylo na kazdej palecie ?


ale dociekliwy :big grin: 
przeca ty rypiesz sam ... wiec chyba pora uwierzyć w siebie, że wychodzi ... najtaniej!
nawet jak wydasz z tysiaka wiecej to co? :big lol: 

NETbet

p.s.
słupek gitesowy!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no wiadomo ze najtaniej  :smile:  

slupeczek faktycznie wyglada fajnie... mysle ze chyba wlasnie o to nam chodzilo, ale efekt bedzie dopiero jak beda oba slupki, oraz obie korespondujace z nimi scianki... no i osadzony w jednej z nich kominek  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Dziś podliczyłam stan 0 - co prawda temat jeszcze nie jest zamknięty, bo nie ma posadzki na gruncie i częściowo kanalizy, ale wiem ile to będzie kosztowało - i w sumie wyjdzie 23 tys, łącznie z robocizną. Budżet zakładał 20, ale niedoszacowałam (i to grubo!) prac ziemnych, które pochłonęły znaczną część tej kwoty. Dobra wiadomość za to jest taka, że papierologia, na którą było przeznaczone 5 tys, zamknęła się w 4 z małą końcówką. Od jutra, jak dobrze pójdzie, mury idą w górę, a co za tym idzie - sprawdzam zgodność kolejnych założeń budżetowych


uwierz , nigdy sie nie zamykaja w zakładanej kwocie  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

Owszem - wiem to z doświadczenia, ale założyłam możliwy rozjazd 10% i na razie się udaje (mam wszystko do ssz klepnięte i nie przekroczyłam założeń)  :smile:  A ewentualne większe różnice na wykończeniówce wyrównam wkładem pracy własnej  :yes:

----------


## Kwitko

Te założenia to całkiem dobra rzecz, my na początku ich nie mieliśmy, miało być tanio, jak najtaniej. Wyszło jak wyszło, czyli całkiem nieźle. Dziś liczyłam (robiłam kosztorys do końca budowy) i wyszło że musimy wydać jeszcze min 75 tys. Czyli razem wyjdzie 180 tys. UWAGA ze wszystkimi nowymi sprzętami i meblami na parterze!!!  Poddasze skończone ale ze starymi mebelkami. Kurcze, jakoś mało! Chyba czegoś nie doliczyłam, muszę jeszcze posiedzieć nad tym kosztorysem  :razz:  Ale będę się go trzymać!

----------


## bury_kocur

Wow, gratulacje, Kwitko! Tego mi było trzeba - takiego zastrzyku optymizmu popartego faktami. Niezmiennie kibicuję Waszej budowie i mam nadzieję zakończyć nie drożej  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Ja to mam nadzieje zakończyć jeszcze taniej  :big grin:

----------


## marcins32

Witam. 200tyś. wystarczy żeby pobudować domek do 150m2. Trzeba mieć głowe na karku siłę woli ZAKASAĆ RĘKAWY i można się zmieścić. Ważną sprawą jest robocizna ,jeśli się wykona do80% roboty samemu to i towary nie muszą być z dolnej półki. Ja też kupiłem projekt i to spory i zamierzam go od samych fundamentów postawić po strop i więżbę dachową.a jeśli będę miał jakiś problem jak i co zrobić to się skonsultuje z murarzami,, a tych napewno każdy ma w swoim środowisku. Oczywiście do tego trzeba mieć trochę wolnego ale jeśli nie zależy na czasie to żaden problem. Druga sprawa,to jeśli ktoś włoży ręce do kieszeni i będzie chciał się przyglądać jak domek sam się buduje, no to za tą kwotę nie da rady. Brat wybudował dom no działkie mamy swoją, nie ma jeszcze dachu stan wydatków razem z robocizną (a murarze wzieli 28tyś )wyniosło go 70 tyś w 90 mysle ze sie zmieści stan surowy otwarty. Ale sam nic nie robi. Dom ma 204m2. Więc widzicie 28 tyś za pobudowanie w to miejsce można mieć cały dach.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam. 200tyś. wystarczy żeby pobudować domek do 150m2. Trzeba mieć głowe na karku siłę woli ZAKASAĆ RĘKAWY i można się zmieścić. Ważną sprawą jest robocizna ,jeśli się wykona do80% roboty samemu to i towary nie muszą być z dolnej półki. Ja też kupiłem projekt i to spory i zamierzam go od samych fundamentów postawić po strop i więżbę dachową.a jeśli będę miał jakiś problem jak i co zrobić to się skonsultuje z murarzami,, a tych napewno każdy ma w swoim środowisku. Oczywiście do tego trzeba mieć trochę wolnego ale jeśli nie zależy na czasie to żaden problem. Druga sprawa,to jeśli ktoś włoży ręce do kieszeni i będzie chciał się przyglądać jak domek sam się buduje, no to za tą kwotę nie da rady. Brat wybudował dom no działkie mamy swoją, nie ma jeszcze dachu stan wydatków razem z robocizną (a murarze wzieli 28tyś )wyniosło go 70 tyś w 90 mysle ze sie zmieści stan surowy otwarty. Ale sam nic nie robi. Dom ma 204m2. Więc widzicie 28 tyś za pobudowanie w to miejsce można mieć cały dach.


Wszystko się zgadza, wrzuć jeszcze namiary swojego projektu. Będzie można porównać, bo u mnie też zabudowa całkowita to 151m2 i w trakcie robót i dotychczasowe koszty policzone.

----------


## fenix2

> Dobra wiadomość za to jest taka, że papierologia, na którą było przeznaczone 5 tys, zamknęła się w 4 z małą końcówką. Od jutra, jak dobrze pójdzie, mury idą w górę, a co za tym idzie - sprawdzam zgodność kolejnych założeń budżetowych


Cała papirusologia 4 tyś! Jak to zrobiłaś? Sam projekt to koszt 2 tyś. zł. 
Jakoś nie mogę uwierzyć.

----------


## bury_kocur

Uwierz, uwierz  :smile:   Projekt indywidualny (czyli bez adaptacji) 2700 - ale w tym moja praca, bo koncepcyjny narysowałam sama. Operat dla banku - 300.
Reszta to pomniejsze koszta, typu jakiś wypis, wyrys, zud, proj. wod-kan, geodeta. Ale u nas za żadne warunki się nie płaci - w energetyce dostałam ze free zaświadczenie, że prund na działce jest już, a wodociągi i gazownia bez opłat.

----------


## miszko

Trafiłem na ten temat, zacząłem go czytać od 1 postu, a tutaj widzę... 231 stron ;D
Ok, zostawię go sobie na dłuższą chwilę (albo 1 dzień!).

A więc żoną szukamy projektu domu. Celujemy w dom 100-120m2. Raczej parterówka, ale rozważamy intensywnie piętrowy.
Chcemy ogrzewać ekogroszkiem i mieć garaż dwustanowiskowy. Generalnie nie chcemy wydawać fortuny stąd chcemy wybudować dom w miarę prosty, aby dobrze się w nim mieszkało, a zaraz nie przytłoczył wydatkami.

Aktualnie wybraliśmy 3 parterowe. W sobotę jesteśmy umówieni z ekipą na rozmowy, tam im przedstawimy też kolejne nasze propozycje (piętrówki).
Chcemy im pokazać 3 parterowe i 3 piętrowe. Co do piętrowych finałowej 3ki nie mam, a więc nie pokazuję  :wink: 
Działka ma 30x60, więc nie jesteśmy jakoś specjalnie uwiązani.

Mamy takie cele co do domu: strop teriva, piec na ekogroszek, prosta konstrukcja dachu (czyli dwuspadówka), pustak ceramiczny + ocieplenie lub jeżeli się uda to pustak ceramiczny/ocieplenie/cegła klinkierowa (ale pewnie koszty zjedzą i zostaniemy przy opcji ściany 2 warstwowej).


Czy byście mogli w dużym uproszczeniu ocenić ile kosztowałby wybudowanie takich domów?
Osobiście chcę wcelować w wydatki nie większe niż 220 tys. zł, a kuzyn postawił takiej wielkości dom (z ceramiki) za 170 tys.
Tyle, że on pracuje w składzie budowlanym, a więc i materiały sobie załatwił po dobrej cenie i sam też po budowie biegał (miał czas).

Co myślicie? Uda się zmieścić? Myślałem też dużo nad silikatami + ocieplenie, ale jakoś ceramika dla mnie to ceramika.
Czy jeżeli wykorzystać silikaty duża różnica będzie w porównaniu z ceramiką?

A oto i projekty:

Z91 w wariancie z garażem dwustanowiskowym
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z91,Maly-...oject-variants

Sielanka z dachem 30st. i garażem powiększonym
http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...tale/0/596#top

Irys 17/30 również z garażem powiększonym
http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...tale/0/702#top

----------


## Arturo72

> Mamy takie cele co do domu: strop teriva, piec na ekogroszek, prosta konstrukcja dachu (czyli dwuspadówka), pustak ceramiczny + ocieplenie lub jeżeli się uda to pustak ceramiczny/ocieplenie/cegła klinkierowa (ale pewnie koszty zjedzą i zostaniemy przy opcji ściany 2 warstwowej).


-po co Wam teriva skoro ma być poddasze nieużytkowe ? Dla mnie szkoda kasy...
-instalacja ekogroszka jest droga biorąc pod uwagę równiez kominy.Dla mnie strata kasy...
-ceramika nie posiada żadych zalet a wręcz przeciwie a poza tym jest droga...
.



> Czy jeżeli wykorzystać silikaty duża różnica będzie w porównaniu z ceramiką?


Różnica będzie spora,zwłaszcza jeśli wybierzesz 18cm różnica będzie ok.20zł/m2.
P.S.
Ja buduję parterówkę 118m2  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Najmniejszy z tych domów ma 155m2, największy ponad 170m2
220tyś to bardzo skromny budżet...  

Czy ceramika, czy silikaty - to nie różnica w kosztach powinny decydować o wyborze, bo ona w skali całej inwestycji jest znikoma.

----------


## Arturo72

> Najmniejszy z tych domów ma 155m2, największy ponad 170m2
> .


No co Ty gadasz ? Ja w tych linkach widzę małe parterówki po ok.110-127m2  :wink: 
No chyba,że komp mi zwariował  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> .
> 
> Różnica będzie spora,zwłaszcza jeśli wybierzesz 18cm różnica będzie ok.20zł/m2.
> P.S.
> Ja buduję parterówkę 118m2


http://allegro.pl/owczary-porotherm-...435174802.html
http://allegro.pl/cegla-t-18-silka-s...445540269.html

nie przesadzaj.... Można postawić ścianę z ceramiki taniej, niż z silikatów. Tu 41zł do 38zł, nie licząc zaprawy.
No chyba,że znasz tańśze źródło silikatów - sam chętnie skorzystam  :smile: 
,

----------


## fotohobby

> No co Ty gadasz ? Ja w tych linkach widzę małe parterówki po ok.110-127m2 
> No chyba,że komp mi zwariował


A pomieszczenia gospodarcze i garaże staną za free ? 
Nie patrz na pow. użytkowe  :smile:

----------


## miszko

Nie uściśliłem, pow. użytkowej celowaliśmy w 100-120m2. Stąd też ciągle pomysł, aby uciec w piętrówkę, zamyka się tą przestrzeń w 2 kondygnacjach.
Co do pieca na ekogroszek, oczywiście to przemyślę jeszcze, ale rodzice mają i żyją od dawien dawna, ja też się na tym wychowałem  :wink:  Akurat to mnie nie przeraża. Gazu ziemnego przy działce brak, w gaz "z butli" nie wiem czy bym chciał iść, a pompa ciepła - ach tutaj z kim rozmawiam to różnie. Działka pozwala na to, ale różne opinie o tym słyszałem (głównie od monterów). Po drugie, mam dosyć duże uczulenie na kurze i innego rodzaju latające rzeczy w powietrzu i boję się iść w podłogowe ogrzewanie. 
Chyba, że mnie ktoś uświadomi, że to nie koliduje.

Co do ceramiki, tutaj akurat kieruję się głównie zdaniem rodziców i jakiś tam swoim przekonaniem/doświadczeniem. Oni mają dom w ceramice wybudowany (lata 80 powstawał) i zawsze pamiętam w domu w największe upały było chłodno i przyjemnie, a w zimie ciepło jak piecyk ruszył.

----------


## piuma

Moi Rodzice stawiali dom w latach 80-tych i też mają chłodno w lecie. Jednak to chyba nie zasługa ceramiki, a ściany trójwarstwowej (z przestrzenią powietrzną). Niedawno docieplili styropianem i mają mega chłodno latem  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Miszko:
1. Pow użytkowa nie jest tak ważna, jak użytkowa. Ten twój podwójny domek dla samochodów, który za jmuje 20% powierzchni Twojego domu też trzeba obudować ścianami, ocieplić, przykryć dachem i jakoś wykończyć (podłoga, ściany). Tak więc robiąc wyceny raczej rozmawiaj z ekipami o domu o powierzchni ~ 160m2

2. "Latające kurze" przy podłogówce to mit. Pochodzi z czasu pierwszych instalacji, w które wpuszczało sieę wodę o temp 40stC, jak nie więcej.
Przy 30-32 stopniach nie powstają ruchy konwekcyjne na tyle silne, by coś podnieść z podłogi. Paradoksalnie - takie ruchy powstają w okolicach grzejników - wystarczy popatrzeć, jak wyglądają po 3-4 sezonach ściany, na któych są zamontowane. Pompa ciepłą da rade ogrzać dom przez cały sezon, ba - w Twoim przypadku rade da sobie również pompa powietrzna, co dla Twoich monterów byłoby pewnie herezją  :smile: 

3. Jeśli chodzi o chłód w lecie, to dom z silkatów, jako bardziej akumulacyjny będzie ten stan utrzymywać nawet dłużej, niż dom z ceramiki. Poza tym, Twoi rodzice mają pewnie dom z ceramiki zwykłej, w tej chwili stosuje się ceramikę poryzowaną niższej akumulacyjności. Najmniej akumulacyjny jest gazobeton. A za ciepło w zimie i tak odpowiada ocieplenie (którego przy ścianach silikatowych powinnobyć a parę cm więcej, niż w przypadku ceramiki)

----------


## miszko

1. Ok, racja, ale jak mówiłem w sobotę jesteśmy umówieniu z ekipą na rozmowy. Mamy 3 te parterówki i 3 piętrówki wstępnie wybrane. Piętrówki jeszcze nie pokazałem, bo jeszcze nie ma finalnej 3ki.

Garaż na 2 stanowiska to taka trochę nad wyrost zachcianka, ale jak już się buduje lepiej postawić na 2 miejsca, niż później pluć sobie w brodę - a trzeba było.
Choć zawsze można dobudować wiatę. No nic, kolejna rzecz do przemyślenia ile to będzie kosztować.

2. PP (pompa powietrzna) akurat dla nich herezją nie jest. Mówili oni o tych powietrze/grunt. Chodzi o to, że jak mówili, takie instalacje tracą na sprawności, ziemia musi odpoczywać, wymagany serwis oraz relatywnie jest drogi koszt takiej inwestycji, który tylko wydłuża jej zwrot. Stąd instalacje powietrze-powietrze nie są według ich mniemania złe - tylko że najdroższe jeśli chodzi o użytkowanie (najmniej sprawne w porównaniu z innymi wymiennikami ciepła).
Co do samych monterów to są to ludzie, którzy głównie serwisują/montują instalacje przemysłowe. Montują też na domach jak im wpadnie takie zlecenie.

3. Tak, rodzicie mają tą starą cegłę i pustkę między warstwami. Widziałem już parę porównań między silikat/ceramika i stąd moje gdzieś tam myśli, aby iść w silikat bo "na papierze" wydaje się mieć lepsze właściwości akumulacyjne i niską przewodność termiczną nawet lepszą niż ceramika. Z hałasami akurat w miejscu gdzie jest działka nie mamy problemów, więc plus na korzyść ceramiki (lepsze tłumienie) jest tutaj drugorzędny. 

Fotohobby, a Ty masz dom z silikatów? Masz pompę ciepła?

----------


## RadziejS

> ... Po drugie, mam dosyć duże uczulenie na kurze i innego rodzaju latające rzeczy w powietrzu i boję się iść w podłogowe ogrzewanie. 
> Chyba, że mnie ktoś uświadomi, że to nie koliduje ...


Bardziej Ci kurz będzie latał jeśli zdecydujesz na grzejnki. Zauważ, że wszędzie nad grzejnikami robią się smugi od płynącego kurzu. Przy podłogówce nic takiego nie będziesz miał. Unoszący się kurz przy podłogówce to mit. Naprawdę!

----------


## miszko

2) Powietrze-woda, ale pewnie trzeba mieć jakiś zbiornik wody koło domu? U nas brak.
Ja na poważnie myślę o takim tandemie
Do CO piec na ekogroszek.
Do CWU w okresie od wiosny do jesieni pompa powietrzna.
Intensywnie myślę nad kolektorami słonecznymi. Generalnie budowę chcemy zacząć od nowego roku, więc jeszcze mamy czas na podejmowanie dużych decyzji.

3) A masz silikaty na nośnych, do tego ocieplenie? Wełna? Robisz 2 warstwową ścianę? Lub inaczej, poczytam sobie Twój dziennik  :wink:

----------


## marchew

*miszko* - z własnego doświadczenie podpowiem - wstrzymaj się z budową kilka miesięcy (tudzież do wiosny)- w tym *czasie czytaj, czytaj, czytaj to forum.* 
Po pytaniach widać, że dopiero zaczynasz przygodę z budową (jak każdy z nas kiedyś). A dom to cały system. Kolejne decyzje muszą być spójne. Największe oszczędności to dobry projekt (ale nie tylko rozkład pomieszczeń, ale też konstrukcja, ogrzewanie, wentylacja).
Rozwiązania z czasów rodziców, "bo tak się robi" niekoniecznie się sprawdzają dziś. Np z tą ceramiką: to już nie ta sama ceramika dziś (o czym wyżej). Okna dziś szczelne, co oznacza inne rozwiązania wentylacyjne. Grzejniki są dobre pod nieszczelnymi oknami (np z nawietrznikami), podłogówka lepiej się ma z oknami szczelnymi (ale wtedy może wentylacja mechaniczna raczej). 
Jeśli Twoim priorytetem są niskie koszty budowy (budżet 220tys na to raczej wskazuje), to przeczytaj cały ten wątek i wątek domu za 300 tysięcy (pewnie zmienisz spojrzenie na garaż dwustanowiskowy i ścianę trzywarstwową).
Potem przemyśl kwestię kosztów eksploatacyjnych - ile jesteś gotowy płacić za ogrzewanie. Jeśli zostaniesz przy ekogroszku, to możesz od biedy budować dom normowy. Jeśli zechce Ci się jednak większego komfortu i zdecydujesz się na pompę ciepła, wówczas będzie warto poczytać wątki o domach energooszczędnych. Wtedy masz lektury na kilkanaście tygodni pewnie.
Nie licz, że fachowcy za Ciebie podejmą te decyzje. Każdy z nich w najlepszym wypadku pomyśli tylko o tym, w czym się specjalizuje. A dom to system. Ty musisz skoordynować wszystkie wybory.
To jest pasjonujące wyzwanie.

----------


## miszko

Tak, tak z budową to dopiero od nowego roku (a raczej wiosny). Stąd teraz czytam, czytam, czytam i rozmawiam.
Co do fachowców to wiem, nie wiążę z żadną ich wypowiedzią. Wszystkie rozmowy staram się brać na sucho i przy konfrontacji z wypowiedziami innych wyciągać jakieś meritum sprawy.

Co do ściany 3 warstwowej to dla mnie ideał, koszty pewnie powiedzą co innego i zostanę przy 2 warstwowej. Stąd też pomysł na silikaty, a nie ceramikę. 

Dla mnie priorytetem jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie to jak najniższe koszty jeśli chodzi o kupno i eksploatację. 
Stąd pomysł na ekogroszek + jakiś pomysł na ogrzewanie CWU + kominek z płaszczem wodnym.

Planuję podnająć ekipę na SSO, a resztę robić przy pomocy zaprzyjaźnionych osób/ekip oraz co się da samemu.

----------


## fotohobby

miszko, trochę mylisz pojęcia.

Pompa powietrze-powietrze, to pompa wykorzystująca energię cieplną zawartą w powietrzu i oddająca ją w tej samej postaci, ogrzanego powietrza. Czyli jest to po prostu ogrzewane nadmuchowe.
Pompa powietrze woda wykorzystuje ten sam nośnik energii, ale oddaje go w postaci wody, czy to do podłogówki, czy (w wyższej oczywiście temperaturze) do CWU.

Silikaty mają lepszą przewodność ciepła, niż ceramika (czyli gorszą izolacyjność), dlatego też też, aby osiągnąć pożądany współczynnik lamda należy docieplić je nieco grubszą, niż w przypadku ceramiki warstwą styropianu/wełny.
I przy okazji - jeśli planujesz ścianę 2W, to uważam, że nie ma sensu docieplać wełną, bo nic nie zyskujesz a zapłacisz więcej.
Ja dopiero zaczynam budowe. Ale po roku bycia tutaj idąc do pracowni architektonicznej wiedziałem, czego chcę i dlaczego tego chcę.

----------


## miszko

Są PC gdzie wymiennikiem ciepła jest woda (np. staw) i o takiej instalacji pomyślałem  :wink:  Ok, czyli zatem mówiliśmy o powietrze-woda (jako instalacji do podgrzewania podłogi).

----------


## fotohobby

No tak, tam gdzie staw, czy studnia to z kolei Woda-Woda

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Silikaty mają lepszą przewodność ciepła, niż ceramika (czyli gorszą izolacyjność), dlatego też też, aby osiągnąć pożądany współczynnik lamda należy docieplić je nieco grubszą, niż w przypadku ceramiki warstwą styropianu/wełny.


Prawdopodobnie masz na myśli współczynnik U, czyli współczynnik przenikania ciepła przez całą przegrodę (ścianę).
Współczynnik lambda, to współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła, ten określa dany materiał budowlany i jest niezmienny.
http://materialy.budowlane.edu.pl/Ws...ia_ciep%C5%82a
http://materialy.budowlane.edu.pl/Ws...ia_ciep%C5%82a

----------


## fotohobby

A tak, zapędziłem się, miałem na myśli osiągnięcie oczekiwanego wsp. U przegrody

----------


## DEZET

*miszko -* to i ja dodam coś od siebie. Buduję Irysa i liczę, że do zamieszkania zamknę się w 220-230tys. ale to głównie własna praca- jak chcesz to zajrzyj  do DB. Koszt dotychczasowy też jest. Garaż jednostanowiskowy to koszt ok. 15tys.- policzone! a dwustanowiskowy pewnie dodać trzeba min.10tys. To się tylko tak wydaje, że to 3 ściany, dach i brama. 
Najpierw dobrze pomyśl, co jest Ci niezbędne, czy warto przy założeniu niskiego budżetu ładować kasę w garaż.  W Irysie ma prawie 8m, więc na upartego 2 auta wejdą - warto chyba się pomęczyć za te 10tys. z wyprowadzaniem autka?!

Materiał na ściany- budowałem z suporeksu, bo jest łatwy w obróbce, ceramika dla mnie jest materiałem "niebudowlanym", silikatu nie znam. I tak najważniejsze jest ocieplenie. 

Zastanawiam się po co spotkanie z ekipami? Oni mają Ci wybrać projekt, który będą budować? Z ekipą można rozmawiać, jak się ma lub chce kupić określony projekt,  a nie robić casting. Oni wybiorą najprostszy w budowie- skroją jak za droższy.   

Poza tym , jeśli dużo nie zrobisz we własnym zakresie, to wątpię w zakończenie budowy na poziomie 220tys. w tych przedstawionych projektach.

----------


## miszko

Dzięki DEZET. Notabene dzisiaj przeglądaliśmy projekty z Horyzontu i ... powstała inna wersja Irysa. Nazywa się Ivo.
http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...tale/0/789#top
I ten nam zdecydowanie bardziej odpowiada ułożeniem w środku.

Co do garażu to wiem, nad tym ciągle myślimy czy jeden czy dwa. 10 tys. jest już realną sumą, którą można w inny sposób wydatkować (lub nie).

Co do ekip - tzw. castingu - my mamy projekty na stole. 3 parterówki i 3 piętrówki. Wszystkie nam się podobają. Teraz kwestia dyskusji kto za ile to wybuduje.
A łatwiej się rozmawia z ekipami jak się ma w ręku projekt. Jest też parę kwestii, które pozwolą nam wybrać projekt, a te chcemy przedyskutować z ewentualnymi wykonawcami.

Co do kwoty to dzięki za informację. Ja chciałbym się zmieścić w tej kwocie. Jakie ogrzewanie chcesz zamontować?

----------


## DEZET

Ogrzewanie będzie gazowe (gaz ziemny)- piec 2funkcyjny turbo w łazience. Fajny ten IVO, lecz większy i koszt rośnie. 
Różnice we wnętrzu minimalne- nie ma problemu, żeby w Irysie zrobić identycznie. Ja zrobiłem osobno wc i łazienkę.
Sprawdź jeszcze w Urzędzie Gminy, jakiej max szerokości może być postawiony budynek, bo może się okazać, że wymarzonego nie będzie można zbudować.
Również kąt dachu może nie odpowiadać założeniom gminy( Ivo - 25st.). U mnie było w WZ min. 30st., stąd podniesienie dachu, ale zyskałem poddasze.
Przesadą uważam 2 wyjścia z salonu na taras. Salon przestaje być przytulny, będzie taką nieustawną przelotówką.

----------


## miszko

Ivo jest o parę m2 większe. Żona też wymyśliła sposób jak w Irysie dorobić 2gą łazienkę.
WZ u nas określa kąt nachylenia połaci dachowej od 30 do 45 stopni, ale gmina jest bardzo ugodowa i nie stawiają twardych warunków. Chcą właśnie, aby ludzie się budowali tutaj.
Notabene w tej gminie dopatrzyliśmy się jednego Irysa i to jak nam się wydaje w tej wersji z mniejszym kątem nachylenia, więc jak już jeden stoi to dlaczego nie mógłby stać drugi  :wink: 
Właśnie do tych właścicieli Irysa chcemy wybrać w wolnej chwili i porozmawiać z nimi. Obejrzymy sobie go w środku.

Dezet, a masz gdzieś jakiś schemat Twojego wnętrza? Z tego co mówisz nasze założenia się pokrywają. Mógłbyś pokazać?

1 dodatkowe wejścia do salonu na 100% wypadnie, żona chce mieć dwa duże okna z szprosami, obydwa nieotwieralne, a tylko jedno wyjście na taras.

----------


## DEZET

Ja też przed wyborem projektu obejrzałem Irysa i stwierdziłem, że to jest TO. Niedaleko mnie stoi drugi z niższym dachem ( jedna miejscowość, ale warunki zabudowy w danym miejscu inne, dostosowane do sąsiadującej zabudowy). Wybrałem też budowę dachu i stropu z wiązarów, pozbywając się słupów w środku i na tarasie i zyskując duże poddasze. Poszukam wieczorem jakiś rysunek ze zmianami, to wrzucę.
Obejrzenie domu na żywo to najlepsze rozwiązanie. W salonie mam jeden fix a drugie okno otwierane. Z perspektywy czasu drugie też bym zrobił fix, bozawsze można otworzyć/ uchylić drzwi tarasowe. Jeśli chcecie szprosy to można takie zamówić osobno, jako mocowane na zewnątrz pakietu- jak się znudzą można zdjąć.
Dziś w kuchni też zamontowałbym fix w miejsce mniejszego okna,przy zlewozmywaku - bateria i tak uniemożliwi jego otwarcie, a te ruchome baterie są drogie.

----------


## miszko

Właśnie widziałem gdzieś na jakiejś budowie te słupy i też pomyślałem o tym poddaszu. Jeżeli uda Ci się to wszystko zebrać i podesłać to byłoby super.
Nam Irys(Ivo) się podoba dlatego, że ma układ jaki chcemy, ma miejsce na piec na ekogroszek i praktycznie nie musimy robić zmian w projekcie.
A czy w salonie masz okna dachowe czy zrobiłeś sobie sufit taki na normalnej wysokości?

----------


## Kwitko

*miszko nie ma szans wybudować iva za te pieniądze*! Może gdyby bez ekip jak Dezet ale i tak pewnie by się nie udało. Ivo to duży dom zabudowy ma aż 230 m2!

----------


## miszko

Kwitko, do SSO chce nająć ekipę, resztę prac zrobić z zaprzyjaźnionymi osobami oraz mam nadzieję dużo samemu.
Z Z162 w jakim budżecie chcesz się zamknąć (SSO)? To jeden z naszych typów domów piętrowych. 
Słupca/Konin - moje rodzinne strony  :wink:  Do Słupcy chodziłem do LO.
Mogę Ci dać kontakt do osoby, która robi dobre okna PCV z niemieckich profili w okolicy.
W nich plastik jest taki gładki, że nawet jak się ubrudzą to wystarczy tylko lekko zmyć. Brud prawie się nie trzyma.
Może jak będziemy u rodziców to byśmy podjechali zobaczyć. Dałoby radę się umówić?

----------


## mostek

a czy ja moge marzyc do 200 tys. sciana 1-warstwowa - ytong 36, piec ekogroszek, grzejniki, - ekstrawagancja - okna 3 warstwowe  :smile: 


http://zapodaj.net/5002193c34da3.jpg.html
http://zapodaj.net/d5192a1436266.jpg.html
http://zapodaj.net/a2e9faa27b1b2.jpg.html
http://zapodaj.net/1795019cd3379.jpg.html
http://zapodaj.net/689f22d4eb213.jpg.html
http://zapodaj.net/bfbb2fd4c2714.jpg.html

projekt własny  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

miszko też chodziłam do tej paskudnej szkoły  :wink:  Oczywiście zapraszamy jeżeli tylko będziecie w pobliżu. 
Zerknij do mojego dziennika tam mam większość kosztów. Do tej pory wydane 105 tys. zrobiony ssz, instalacje (bez kotłowni, rozdzielni elektrycznej) posadzki, tynki w trakcie.

----------


## Kwitko

mostek, a ile domek ma metrów? Zabudowy i po podłogach?

----------


## mostek

hmmm dokladnie jeszcze nie mam wyliczone, ale cos okolo 110m2 uzytkowych,  fundament bedzie 9x10m dach 35 stopni - ale wlasnie tak na oko 110m2

----------


## bury_kocur

Domek prosty i niedrogi, ale dużo wychodzi po podłogach (wykończenie kosztuje, a powierzchni użytkowej z tego tyle co kot napłakał), schody zabiegowe (będą kosztować więcej niż proste lub ze spocznikiem) - gdzieś można by było przyciąć koszty. Może zmniejszyć dom, ale podnieść ściankę kolankową? Może mniejszy spadek dachu? I rozplanowanie pomieszczeń moim zdaniem średnie, ale to już kwestia gustu i potrzeb.

----------


## mostek

no schody takie przykladowe - beda ze spocznikiem, uklad - tez do konca mnei nie rajcuje, musialem isc na kompromisy, bo wjazd z tej strony(zeby bylo blisko do ekogroszku), bo polodnie z tamtej( podobno przez okno ma byc cieplej zima..), bo zona cos tam chce .... 

a co masz na mysli ze duzo podlogach, a uzytkowej powierzchni mało ... ?

----------


## fotohobby

*mostek*, jeśłi masz pokój 18,5m2 po podłodze, a tylko 11,2m2 użytkowej, to stosunek pow użytkowej do całkowitej nie jest korzystny. Masz aż 7,3m2 powierzchni, nad którą wysokość jest mniejsza, niż 1,90m, drogiej z wykończeniu i mało funkcjonalnej. 
Budujesz dom 160m2, a 200tyś w tym przypadku to zbyt mało...

----------


## mostek

eee nie 160  :smile:  - uzytkowej mi wyszlo jakeis 112, a po podlodze  troche ponad 130  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Zmiany jakie  zrobiłem widoczne są na rysunku


Okna dachowe są chyba tylko w najniższej wersji, ja mam wiązary i jak zobaczysz w dzienniku sufit będzie prosty. Okna dachowe doświetlają u mnie poddasze do adaptacji (ok.80m2 przy 30st.  przy zastosowaniu wiązarów).
Dzięki temu wszystkie ścianki działowe można przestawiać jak się chce. Ja zmniejszyłem pokój przy łazience, żeby zrobić osobne wc.
Pomieszczenie gospodarcze - w nim też można zrobić dodatkowe "prywatne" wc lub tak, jak w Ivo w części szafy w holu. 
Poza tym powiększę jeszcze głębokość tej szafy, bo 60cm to mało, a przejście ma 164cm więc jest bardzo szerokie.
Wiatrołap jest powiększony, żeby ew. kiedyś zrobić schody na górę i wejście do gabinetu było z wiatrołapu. Szczegóły i dużo fotek w DB.

----------


## fotohobby

> eee nie 160  - uzytkowej mi wyszlo jakeis 112, a po podlodze  troche ponad 130


Mnie 150  :smile:  Nie pominałeś czasem schodów ?  :smile:

----------


## miszko

Dezet dzięki! Jedno mi tylko nie pasuje. Chodzi o kotłownię. Usilnie chcę, aby był ona jak najbardziej oddzielona od części domu i z wejściem też oddzielnym.
Przy ekogroszku wiadomo się nakurzy, ubrudzi, a nie chcę tego wnosić do domu.
Żona przy Irysie wymyśliła małe wc tutaj gdzie jest szafa przy środkowym pokoju (tym przylegającym do salonu). Tutaj kosztem kawałka pokoju i powierzchni szafy była by łazienka, ale taka malutka.

----------


## mostek

kurde ... masz racje ....  :big tongue:  a to schody sie licza do powierzchni uzytkowej ... ?

----------


## mostek

w moim przypadku nie planuje jakis wygibasów - wszedzie panele, jakas farba na sciane i tyle  :smile:  -

----------


## DEZET

> Dezet dzięki! Jedno mi tylko nie pasuje. Chodzi o kotłownię. Usilnie chcę, aby był ona jak najbardziej oddzielona od części domu i z wejściem też oddzielnym.
> Przy ekogroszku wiadomo się nakurzy, ubrudzi, a nie chcę tego wnosić do domu.
> Żona przy Irysie wymyśliła małe wc tutaj gdzie jest szafa przy środkowym pokoju (tym przylegającym do salonu). Tutaj kosztem kawałka pokoju i powierzchni szafy była by łazienka, ale taka malutka.


Jedno z rozwiązań, to wydzielić z garażu kawałek pomieszczenia zamiast kotłowni obok kuchni. Garaż ma 8m długości, więc skrócenie go np. do 5 pozwoli na ok. 9m2 kotłowni. A zrobienie wyjścia na zewnątrz też nie jest problemem. Nie pamiętam jaka musi być kubatura dla kotłowni na paliwo stałe- musisz poszukać.

----------


## miszko

Minimalnie 6m2 (lub 8m2 zaleznie od źródeł) ale patrząc na rodziców którzy mają taki piec to 6m2 wydaje się za mało, więc im więcej tym lepiej.
Ale jest Irys w wersji na paliwo stałe: http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...wo_stale/0/697

Szkoda, że od Torunia do Ciebie jest kawałek drogi, ale jak mówiłem, jednego Irysa mamy namierzonego i odwiedzimy ich właścicieli  :wink:

----------


## miszko

20 tys. do przodu, ale licznik zakręci się szybko ja będzie trzeba ogrzać dom. Nawet II strefa i akumulacja ciepła i tak pewnie po kieszeni przetrząśnie.
Kolega z pracy kupił dom wyposażony w grzejniki elektryczne (ściana 2W, silikat+12cm styro). Jak się pytam, jak tam zima to nawet nie chce komentować.

----------


## mostek

eee mi wychodzi ze sciana jednowarstwowa z ytongu 36,5 cm odmiana 350 - wychodzi najlepie j- tzn.wspolczynnik przenikania do ceny sciany
sciane mi wybuduja, sam wyrownam, kupie sobie pistolecik za troche ponad sttówke i sam robie baranek az milo ... :big grin:  w środku tez wiekszosc sam wykoncze - no moze oprocz gniazdek  :smile: 
a grzanie prądem mi odpada - bede robil grzejniki

----------


## miszko

Sam współczynnik to nie wszystko, liczy się też akumulacja ciepła oraz przenikalność akustyczna. Widziałem takie fajne zestawienie różnych typów ścian (różne materiały, ściany 1/2/3W) i tam ściany 1W jednak były w końcówce. Położenie ocieplenia bardzo dużo daje. Akurat w tym zestawieniu dla ścian 2W ceramika i silikat były prawie równe pod względem parametrów z tym, że silikat wychodził taniej za m2. Poszukam tego zestawienia.

----------


## mostek

no akumlacyjnosc sie przydaje przy grzaniu pradem, a jak ja bede mial ekogroszek to ten parametr jest zbedny... akustyka tez wazna, matka ma dom wlasnie z ytongu 36.5 i problemu z tym nie ma

----------


## DEZET

> Minimalnie 6m2 (lub 8m2 zaleznie od źródeł) ale patrząc na rodziców którzy mają taki piec to 6m2 wydaje się za mało, więc im więcej tym lepiej.
> Ale jest Irys w wersji na paliwo stałe: http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu/pokaz/irys_17-30_paliwo_stale/0/697
> 
> Szkoda, że od Torunia do Ciebie jest kawałek drogi, ale jak mówiłem, jednego Irysa mamy namierzonego i odwiedzimy ich właścicieli


No i właśnie o takim rozwiązaniu myślałem (okolice Torunia to moje rodzinne strony :wink:  )

Zwróć uwagę na kominek i komin do pieca. Gdyby zrobić je razem odpada budowa 2 kominów, tzn. przestawić kominek na ścianę garażu. Oszczędności, oszczędności...

----------


## miszko

Dokładnie! Takie było nasze zamierzenie. Kominek wyrzucamy tutaj na ścianę przylegającą do pomieszczenia z piecem i mamy 1 komin spełniający 2 funkcje.
A co Ciekawe w Ivo tak pomyśleli, że zrobili tam jeszcze kominek na dworze  :wink:  Dlatego te projekty wpasowywują się w nasze założenia.
Jak przeprojektowałeś więźbę dachową? Wspomniałeś o poddaszu. My byśmy chcieli mieć poddasze aby wrzucić tam jakieś pudła itp.
Ivo ma 25 stopni. Ty mówiłeś, że przy Irysie zrobiłeś 30, ale jest też Irys z dachem 17/30.

----------


## DEZET

> Dokładnie! Takie było nasze zamierzenie. Kominek wyrzucamy tutaj na ścianę przylegającą do pomieszczenia z piecem i mamy 1 komin spełniający 2 funkcje.
> A co Ciekawe w Ivo tak pomyśleli, że zrobili tam jeszcze kominek na dworze  Dlatego te projekty wpasowywują się w nasze założenia.
> Jak przeprojektowałeś więźbę dachową? Wspomniałeś o poddaszu. My byśmy chcieli mieć poddasze aby wrzucić tam jakieś pudła itp.
> Ivo ma 25 stopni. Ty mówiłeś, że przy Irysie zrobiłeś 30, ale jest też Irys z dachem 17/30.


Warunki zabudowy określały u mnie min. 30stopni i to nie tylko z jednej strony, bo ten ww projekt kupiłem. Musiałem zrobić 30/30.
Wiązar przygotowała firma, która go potem wykonała i zamontowała- rysunek w dzienniku. 
Przy tym 17/30 jest trochę miejsca na poddaszu, na jakieś chwilowo niepotrzebne klamoty. Wejście można zrobić np. w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym- schody chowane w stropie.

----------


## DEZET

Cześć swiki. Nie byłbym taki pewny, że gaz jest niewiele tańszy niż prąd. Poza tym raczej zwrot kosztów jakiejkolwiek instalacji grzewczej nie wchodzi w grę. To za duże nakłady. Trzeba dobrać co jest dostępne, wypraktykowane, nie zabójcze finansowo.

No i jeszcze dojdzie niedługo uwolnienie cen energii elektrycznej... nie wiadomo ile będzie kosztować.

----------


## Arturo72

> Cześć swiki. Nie byłbym taki pewny, że gaz jest niewiele tańszy niż prąd. .


1kWh z gazu to 0,27zł,koszt kWh w II taryfie to 0,33zł,średni koszt prądu dwutaryfowego to 0,42zł,czyli gaz niewiele tańszy a instalacja sporo droższa   :smile:

----------


## DEZET

"Liczę" trochę inaczej- dotychczas mam gaz od 16 lat w mieszkaniu- co, cwu i gotowanie- średnio 2,5tys/rok. Aktualne roczne rozliczenie dostanę lada dzień . Myślę, że nie jest to źle w starym budownictwie. Jeśli utrzymam takie samo zużycie w nowym domu to będzie ok.,mam nadzieję, że mniej.
Jaki to piec gazowy swiki proponujesz, że kosztuje pow. 12tys zł i się nie zwróci? Nie zamierzam kupować pieca za takie pieniądze. 
Zamierzam kupić dużo tańszy. A jak już się zepsuje i się nie da naprawić kupi się nowy :wink: 

Ogrzewanie prądem ma swoje zalety, ale do tego trzeba jeszcze dodać coś do ogrzania wody, prąd na gotowanie, bo nie będziesz kuchenki zasilać gazem z butli?! Porównując sumarycznie już tak słodko nie wyjdzie- różnice w koszcie instalacji mniejsze.

----------


## piuma

swiki to jakie Ty masz ogrzewanie? Zgubiłam się

----------


## piuma

swiki czy gdzieś można zobaczyć ten Twój domek?

----------


## Łukasz789

Na razie zastanawiam się ale kilka razy ten albo podobny dom przewinął się prze ręce .skoro żyję i mieszkam sam to taki wystarczył by może mnie. Boli mnie tylko mała kuchnia i salon a tak to jest luksus.No i oczywiście brak garażu ale jak się nie am co się lubi to się lubi co się ma . Na dodatek nie musiałbym dokupywać i powiększać działki żeby go wybudować. Ogólnie nie wiem czemu robi na mnie niesamowicie pozytywne wrażenie ( ta bryła chyba) .
http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/dom_przy_cyprysowej.htm
ew.http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/dom_przy_stokrotek.htm

Jest szansa na zamknięcie się w 200k jeśli nie to jakby odjąć koszty ocieplenia i elewacji? Licząc ,że raczej nic sam bym nie robił ew. panele ( klejenie parkietu potem by ktoś wycyklinował) bo za flizowanie boje się wziąć


Trochę mnie np. dziwi czemu tutaj jest tka wysoki kosztorys: 
http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/wb-0039.htm
http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/md_l-27_mur.htm
http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/wb-0001.htm

----------


## DEZET

*Łukasz789* - mieszkasz sam i chcesz budować dom 115m2 z poddaszem użytkowym ? 
Jak nic nie zrobisz w takim domu to zapomnij, że 200tys starczy.
Niski budżet,a Ty myślisz o parkiecie. Musisz jeszcze dużo poczytać i pooglądać projektów.
Poza tym jak chcesz mieszkać bez ocieplenia?

----------


## bury_kocur

Ten drugi wydaje się rozsądniejszy pod względem kosztów. Ale i tak nie jest to projekt z tej najtańszej półki  :wink:  
Kosztorysy wydają mi się zawyżone - stan surowy pewnie da się postawić za ok. 2/3 kwoty, a wykończenie tak wycenione to nieporozumienie w ogóle. Strasznie dużo!

----------


## DEZET

Swiki- 700zł/rok za ciepłą wodę dla 4 osób i kąpiel w wannie? Chyba się rozmarzyłaś :wink:  Wentylacja za 1000zł- czyli co- komin wentylacyjny?

Piec gazowy turbo- komin niepotrzebny- rura prze ścianę za 400zł. Kominiarz raz do podpisania, że budynek ma wentylację.
W moim piecu, który użytkuję przez 16 lat, wymieniłem (sam) silniczek zaworu trójdrogowego za..120zł. 
Działa bezawaryjnie- może jakiś wyjątek, ale w mojej okolicy sporo ludzi ma ten model i nie słyszałem, żeby się komuś zepsuł na amen.
Komin z blachy kwasoodpornej, więc też się nic nie dzieje.
 To, że tobie ktoś policzył 20-25tys. za instalację gazową,nie znaczy, że wszyscy muszą mieć tak samo.
Każdy wybiera co dla niego lepsze- u Ciebie daleko do gazu, ja mam przy płocie. Wybór wydaje się oczywisty.

----------


## fotohobby

*Łukasz789*
Jeżeli nic  nie chcesz robić - licz minimum 2500 za metr kwadratowy powierzchni CAŁKOWITEJ. Czyli taki domek "Przy stokrotek" to około 350tyś.
Może używając tańszych materiałów i najtańszych ekip zejdziesz do 2tyś za m2
Ale to nadal 280tyś.

Jeśłi mieszkasz sam, to po co dom z poddaszem użytkowym ?? Nie lepiej parterówkę, taką jak ta:
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z252,Maly...je-kuchni.html
ta (z garażem):
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z259,Maly...w-budowie.html
czy (bardziej przyszłościowo) ta:
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z241,Dom-...ploatacji.html

----------


## Łukasz789

Trzyma mnie działka która ma 18 m szerokości .Poza tym wiem ,że jestem ...( tutaj dopisać sobie co kto chce) ale chciałbym kuchnie przynajmniej te 12-13 m kw i salon ok. 40m kw  do tego pokój jeden ok. 20 m kw. Więcej mnie absolutnie nie interesuje pod względem wielkości.


Co do ocieplenia nie tak dawno założyłem w tym temacie temat i dostałem info ,że bez ocieplenia da się żyć .Ba nawet kilku forumowiczów twierdziło ,że ,,jeśli domu nie buduje się dla przyszłych pokoleń , to kwestią ocieplenia nie ma się co przejmować". Ja jednak ocieplę ten dom tylko w przeciągu 2- 3 lat od zamieszkania /wybudowania .

Co do parkietu to znam w miarę dobrego parkieciarza (trzeba go bardzo pilnować) , który układa parkiet z lakierowaniem i cyklinowaniem z a100zł/m kw z samym parkietem ( klasa III lub IV) . Przy ułożeniu i przyklejeniu samodzielnym może zejść do 80 .Więc tragedii nie ma.

----------


## fotohobby

A   domu z poddaszem, o pow użytkowej 115m2 to salonu z kuchnią na 70-80m2 raczej nie znajdziesz. 140-150 pow użytkowej, to będzie ze 190m2 całkowitej...
Twoje założenia, w stosunku do budżetu to trącą fantastyką, niestety.
JEszcze możesz zerknąć na to:
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z93,Parte...a-dzialke.html
po usunięciu pokoju znajdującego się naprzeciw wiatrołapu masz duży salon.

----------


## Łukasz789

Wiem niestety i wychodzi na to ,że muszę trochę poczekać z budową .Mam takie jeszcze pytanie ile trzeba liczyć na umeblowanie wyposażenie domu.? Wiem ,że można i wydać milion ale tak średnio +/-. Nie mając absolutnie NIC .Robiłem przymiarki czytałem ale takiej odpowiedzi nie dostałem.Jeśli tutaj założymy 50k to możemy uznać ,że nie jestem do końca fanatykiem a bliżej realistą .Budżet przez mnie założony na cały dom z full wyposażeniem(RTV AGD , meble , zasłony , firany itp.)  to 340 (350) k .Ale chciałem mieć w zapasie co najmniej te 20-30 k na nieprzewidziane wydatki. 

Chciałbym te 70-80 m kw ale wiem ,że jest to fanatyzm nie do wykonania , więc tak jak piszę min 50-60 m kw ( dla mnie jest to absolutne minimum) .
Przykładowo w tych domach co podałem chciałem wyburzyć jedem pokój i zrobić salon większy to daje ok. 40 m kw do tego kuchnia te 13 m kw i jest już w miarę przyjemnie pod względem wielkości .U góry to samo aby osiągnąć większy pokój dla siebie.

----------


## DEZET

> Trzyma mnie działka która ma 18 m szerokości .Poza tym wiem ,że jestem ...( tutaj dopisać sobie co kto chce) ale chciałbym kuchnie przynajmniej te 12-13 m kw i salon ok. 40m kw  do tego pokój jeden ok. 20 m kw. Więcej mnie absolutnie nie interesuje pod względem wielkości.
> Co do ocieplenia nie tak dawno założyłem w tym temacie temat i dostałem info ,że bez ocieplenia da się żyć .Ba nawet kilku forumowiczów twierdziło ,że ,,jeśli domu nie buduje się dla przyszłych pokoleń , to kwestią ocieplenia nie ma się co przejmować". Ja jednak ocieplę ten dom tylko w przeciągu 2- 3 lat od zamieszkania /wybudowania .
> Co do parkietu to znam w miarę dobrego parkieciarza (trzeba go bardzo pilnować) , który układa parkiet z lakierowaniem i cyklinowaniem z a100zł/m kw z samym parkietem ( klasa III lub IV) . Przy ułożeniu i przyklejeniu samodzielnym może zejść do 80 .Więc tragedii nie ma.


Fotohobby dobrze prawi. A może projekt indywidualny, dostosowany do działki?
Przemyślisz sobie rozkład i nie będziesz wybierać i dostosowywać z gotowców.
Forumowicze mają domy ze ścianą jednowarstwową i mieszkają- to żadna nowość. 
Nie wiem, czy czasem do pozwolenia na użytkowanie nie jest już potrzebne ocieplenie domu?!
Parkiet- salon 40m2 i pokój 20m2 x 100zł to "jedynie" 6tys.. A czy sam zrobisz to dobrze- zakładam, że pierwszy raz w życiu?

----------


## Łukasz789

Właśnie zastanawiam się and projektem indywidualnym .Tylko najpierw to ja muszę zostać lekko sprowadzony na właściwy trop z tym wszystkim. 
Co do parkietu. A akurat tak się składa ,że do tego mam przyjaciela , który będzie mnie pomagał . Zna się na tym bo trochę lat pracuje w budowlance i kilka razy to robił. Ba pierwszy raz układał u siebie w domu razem z szwagrem i ma go już  15 lat ( w tym miesiącu minie ) absolutnie zero problemów.

----------


## DEZET

Ok, my tu o parkiecie, jak jeszcze projektu nie ma  :wink: 
Przede wszystkim musisz sprecyzować swoje wymagania: wielkość pomieszczeń znamy, działki też; ilość pokoi, garaż.
Usytuowanie domu względem drogi, stron świata, rodzaj paliwa do ogrzewania (kotłownia), itd.

----------


## Kalisa

*Łukasz 789*  dlaczego tak bardzo upierasz się przy salonie 40 m i kuchni 12-13 m? Gdyby wystarczył ci salon 30 m i kuchnia 10 , miałbyś o wiele więcej projektów do wyboru a przecież dla jednej osoby to nie jest mało. Powiem więcej -  ja dla 4 osobowej rodziny nie potrzebuję więcej miejsca  :smile: 
Oczywiście bogatemu wolno, ale jeśli rozmawiamy o tanim budowaniu to chyba pora zejść na ziemię.

----------


## Kalisa

> .Mam takie jeszcze pytanie ile trzeba liczyć na umeblowanie wyposażenie domu.? Wiem ,że można i wydać milion ale tak średnio +/-. Nie mając absolutnie NIC .Robiłem przymiarki czytałem ale takiej odpowiedzi nie dostałem.Jeśli tutaj założymy 50k to możemy uznać ,że nie jestem do końca fanatykiem a bliżej realistą .Budżet przez mnie założony na cały dom z full wyposażeniem(RTV AGD , meble , zasłony , firany itp.)  to 340 (350) k .Ale chciałem mieć w zapasie co najmniej te 20-30 k na nieprzewidziane wydatki.


Nikt ci nie odpowie na takie pytanie, nie ma "tak średnio". Dla jednego tani tv to taki za 1500 zł , dla drugiego za 20 tyś i tak z każdym meble i sprzętem. Proponuje przejrzeć dzienniki  w których są podane wszystkie wydatki, może coś ci to da ...
Najlepszym chyba sposobem jest spisanie wszystkiego co potrzebujesz w domu i sprawdzanie po kolei cen w necie.

----------


## marynata

A jaki tam plan zagospodarowania masz?
Może przykładowy parter z minimalnym nachyleniem dachu co już generuje duże oszczędności(pozbyć sie oczywiście garażu i te dwa metry zmienić  bryłę albo stawiać w drugą strone-po odcięciu garażu można zrobić dodatkowe okno w salonie).
I salon jest 40 metrów.
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/irys/11
Możesz budować jednowarstwowo jak Zielony Ogród(tak też zakłada projekt),a kiedyś jak bedzie potrzeba zrobisz elewację.Chociaż 350 k to nie jest mało na taki projekt.
Parterówki maja tą zaletę,że nie masz skosów i nie tracisz powierzchni.Co z tego,że będziesz miał przestronny dół,jak na górze wyjda klaustrofobiczne klitki.





> Mam takie jeszcze pytanie ile trzeba liczyć na umeblowanie wyposażenie domu.?


Tak myślę,że najdroższe są jednak łazienki.Więc to czy masz jedną,dwie czy trzy zrobi dużą różnicę.
Sam sprzęt rtv,agd nie jest tak znowu w dzisiejszych czasach drogi.

----------


## Kwitko

Czytam i się zastanawiam co robi dom za 350 tys. w wątku o domu za 200 tys.  :wink: 
Ale nieważne. 
Łukasz projekty które wybrałeś jakoś nie pasują mi do Twoich wymagań. Po co Ci tyle pokoi skoro piszesz że wystarczą dwa. Najlepiej zrób projekt indywidualny, jeszcze lepiej parterowy, albo z antresolą  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

marynata sprzęty dzisiaj są bardzo tanie i bardzo drogie. Niektórzy nie wyobrażają sobie żeby do nowego domu wstawić lodówkę za 999 zł bo podoba im się ta za 5 tys. A jak w nowym salonie ma wisieć LCD 32"???  To przecież niedopuszczalne, musi być LED powyżej 50"  :wink:  I dlatego właśnie dla wielu wyposażenie domu jest drogie lub bardzo drogie.

----------


## marynata

Faktycznie oczekiwania wobec sprzętu mogą być różne,ale jest to chyba najłatwiejsza pozycja przy budowie  do dokładnego obliczenia  :roll eyes:

----------


## Robaczywy

Witam serdecznie forumowiczów.
Nadszedł czas, żeby poważnie zacząć myśleć o własnych 4 ścianach :smile: . Jedyny mój problem w związku z tematem jest niezwykle prosty i większości znany - pieniądze  :big grin: . Przeczytałem spory kawałek tego tematu, na wszystko czas nie pozwala, bo lektura równie wartościowa co obszerna. Chciałem zapytać jak się mają ceny podawane przez biura projektowe, do faktycznych kosztów budowy?. Po przeczytaniu kilkunastu stron tego tematu dochodzę do wniosku, że budowę takiego domu http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/chatka-2 powinienem zamknąć w 150 000 bez większego problemu. Czy dobrze myślę? Większość osób pisze o realnym koszcie budowy na poziomie 2000zł/m2. Rozumiem, że chodzi o budowę pod klucz? Czyli powinno wyjść taniej niż kosztorys na stronie. Oczywiście mówimy o budowie systemem gospodarczym, to co się da to samemu, mój tata pracuje na jednym z lepszych składów budowlanych w okolicy, więc materiały byśmy mieli bez ich marży, z darmowym transportem,  Żony wujek zajmuje się projektowaniem i montażem instalacji elektrycznych..więc jest na czym ugryźć parę złotych.
Będę wdzięczny za jakieś słowa zachęty.."tak zrób to"! albo za sprowadzenie na ziemię, co by się w bagno nie wkopać. Chatka ciasna ale własna, a więcej niż 150 000 nie wytrzaśniemy.

----------


## Kalisa

Tutaj masz dziennik budowy " Chatki"  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...owni-mgprojekt

----------


## fotohobby

> Większość osób pisze o realnym koszcie budowy na poziomie 2000zł/m2. Rozumiem, że chodzi o budowę pod klucz? Czyli powinno wyjść taniej niż kosztorys na stronie.


88,85 m2 * 2000zł = 178tyś zł,  dość proste obliczenia  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Wydaje mi się całkiem realny do zrealizowania ten domek, sorry, chatka  :wink: 
Mi tam dużo nie trzeba, więc rozumiem i zapał, i marzenie - więc mówię sercem - ZRÓB TO!  :smile:  Rozum mówi, że trochę się trzeba będzie spiąć, ale powinieneś dać radę, *Robaczywy*, zmieścić się w tej kwocie.

----------


## DEZET

> A jaki tam plan zagospodarowania masz?
> Może przykładowy parter z minimalnym nachyleniem dachu co już generuje duże oszczędności(pozbyć sie oczywiście garażu i te dwa metry zmienić  bryłę albo stawiać w drugą strone-po odcięciu garażu można zrobić dodatkowe okno w salonie).
> I salon jest 40 metrów.
> http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/irys/11
> Możesz budować jednowarstwowo jak Zielony Ogród(tak też zakłada projekt),a kiedyś jak bedzie potrzeba zrobisz elewację.Chociaż 350 k to nie jest mało na taki projekt.
> Parterówki maja tą zaletę,że nie masz skosów i nie tracisz powierzchni.Co z tego,że będziesz miał przestronny dół,jak na górze wyjda klaustrofobiczne klitki.....


Łukasz ma działkę szer. 18m. Nawet Irys stawiany wzdłuż działki nie wejdzie. 
Salon jest 40m2, ja swój zmniejszyłem o ok. 3m2, a powiększyłem sypialnię i rozdzieliłem wc i łazienkę.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam serdecznie forumowiczów.
> Nadszedł czas, żeby poważnie zacząć myśleć o własnych 4 ścianach. Jedyny mój problem w związku z tematem jest niezwykle prosty i większości znany - pieniądze . Przeczytałem spory kawałek tego tematu, na wszystko czas nie pozwala, bo lektura równie wartościowa co obszerna. Chciałem zapytać jak się mają ceny podawane przez biura projektowe, do faktycznych kosztów budowy?. Po przeczytaniu kilkunastu stron tego tematu dochodzę do wniosku, że budowę takiego domu http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/chatka-2 powinienem zamknąć w 150 000 bez większego problemu. Czy dobrze myślę? Większość osób pisze o realnym koszcie budowy na poziomie 2000zł/m2. Rozumiem, że chodzi o budowę pod klucz? Czyli powinno wyjść taniej niż kosztorys na stronie. Oczywiście mówimy o budowie systemem gospodarczym, to co się da to samemu, mój tata pracuje na jednym z lepszych składów budowlanych w okolicy, więc materiały byśmy mieli bez ich marży, z darmowym transportem,  Żony wujek zajmuje się projektowaniem i montażem instalacji elektrycznych..więc jest na czym ugryźć parę złotych.
> Będę wdzięczny za jakieś słowa zachęty.."tak zrób to"! albo za sprowadzenie na ziemię, co by się w bagno nie wkopać. Chatka ciasna ale własna, a więcej niż 150 000 nie wytrzaśniemy.



przeczytaj ponizsze dzienniki budowy
- Dziennik NetBet'a

- Dziennik MSU

- Dziennik Kwitko

jest jeszcze wielu innych, trafisz do nich jak zaczniec czytac powyzsze. jesli starczy ci sil i cierpliwosci zerknij i do nas (link w podpisie)

mnie niezmiennie motywuje dziennik NetBet'a, chcialem mu wyslac w podziekowaniu flaszke, ale cholerka adresu nie moge sie doczekac :smile: 

zapierniczajac samemu da sie budowac tanio. wykanczac tez, choc tu juz pewnie mniej. ale fundament, czy sciany rosna w oczach a nie kosztuje to jakis niebotycznych sum.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam serdecznie forumowiczów.
> Nadszedł czas, żeby poważnie zacząć myśleć o własnych 4 ścianach. Jedyny mój problem w związku z tematem jest niezwykle prosty i większości znany - pieniądze .  Przeczytałem spory kawałek tego tematu, na wszystko czas nie pozwala,  bo lektura równie wartościowa co obszerna. Chciałem zapytać jak się mają  ceny podawane przez biura projektowe, do faktycznych kosztów budowy?.  Po przeczytaniu kilkunastu stron tego tematu dochodzę do wniosku, że  budowę takiego domu http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/chatka-2  powinienem zamknąć w 150 000 bez większego problemu. Czy dobrze myślę?  Większość osób pisze o realnym koszcie budowy na poziomie 2000zł/m2.  Rozumiem, że chodzi o budowę pod klucz? Czyli powinno wyjść taniej niż  kosztorys na stronie. Oczywiście mówimy o budowie systemem gospodarczym,  to co się da to samemu, mój tata pracuje na jednym z lepszych składów  budowlanych w okolicy, więc materiały byśmy mieli bez ich marży, z  darmowym transportem,  Żony wujek zajmuje się projektowaniem i montażem  instalacji elektrycznych..więc jest na czym ugryźć parę złotych.
> Będę wdzięczny za jakieś słowa zachęty.."tak zrób to"! albo za  sprowadzenie na ziemię, co by się w bagno nie wkopać. Chatka ciasna ale  własna, a więcej niż 150 000 nie wytrzaśniemy.


Malutki domek. Trochę mikre sypialnie. Może dałoby się zamiast  balkonu powiększyć jego kosztem ich powierzchnię, jeśli byłoby to  potrzebne. 
Koszt niewielki, bo zmiana słupów drewnianych na betonowe i podciąg między nimi- do przeliczenia konstrukcja.
Nie piszesz czy masz działkę i jej wielkość. 
Może lepiej postawić niewielką parterówkę z drewnianym stropodachem- zmniejszy Ci to znacznie koszty. 
Tu masz sporo dachu i jaki kąt- 50st. dużo a pod nim kliteczki. Zamiast dachówki - blachodachówka.

Ja do budowy przygotowywałem się teoretycznie kilka lat- czytałem Muratory i inne czasopisma, internet 
-nie jestem budowlańcem- wszystko co robię jest praktycznie pierwszy raz (nie licząc drobne remonty w mieszkaniu).
 Idzie wolno, ale sporo się zaoszczędzi... i ludzie mówią, że wychodzi  lepiej niż budowa na "hura" ekipami, bo sam siebie doglądam  :wink: 
Tak, że ja również uważam, że warto zaczynać.

----------


## Łukasz789

A robi to ,że auto tego postu chce się zamknąć z kosztami w granicach max. 270k .Najchętniej w okolicy 240k. Sprawę budowy tak jak napisałem na początku zrobiłem tylko i wyłącznie na razie w celach rozpoznawczych. W Krakowie ( wiem bo kilkoro znajomych się starają i nie napotykają na większe problemy ) cała strona biurokracyjna trwa około dwóch lat. W moim przypadku pewny jestem ,że wszystko zajęłoby jakieś pięć lat.  Nie wiem czy to jest odpowiednie miejsce aby wypisywać na temat problemów formalnych. Ale te formalności pożrą lwią część tych pieniędzy przeznaczonych na budowę.  Dlatego rozważałem rozpoczęcie całej zabawy w między czasie dozbieranie jakiś 20-30 k . rozumiecie więc ,że pytania o plan zagospodarowania itp. mnie trochę śmieszą. Napewno robić jednej rzeczy brać kredytu na działkę bo to już źle wygląda , jak będzie działka to mogę brać kredyt na budowę domu. Dlatego postanowiłem budować się na powierzonej działce , na dodatek jest ona pięknie ułożona pod względem widokowym i dojazdowym.  Niestety na zakup działki mnie nie stać bo , żeby zakupić działkę potrzeba w Krakowie 250k a ja mam tylko w gotówce 140 k dlatego zakup działki odpada a za Krakowem albo w jakich dziurach gdzie dojazd do pracy zajmowałby mnie 1-1,5 h nie chce brać. Tematu wielkości  salonu i kuchni nie chce poruszać bo jeszcze kogoś urażę a nie chce. Po prostu są to moje obserwacje innych domów i rozmowy z ludźmi w nich mieszkającymi. Mogę tylko an swoje usprawiedliwienie dodać ,że salon ma być tez taki Duzy dlatego ,żeby za te 20-30 lat przerobić go na pokój na dole abym nie musiał chodzić po schodach .Co do ilości pokoi (oprócz salonu) to chce tylko dwa jeden mój duży i jeden gościnny ( graciarka)- mały. Tylko ,że na poddaszu z  3 pokoi robie te 2 .Z garażu chyba się wyleczyłem choć robię to z takim bólem serca ,że szok. Wychodzi z Waszych opinii ,że trzeba poczekać z  5lat i zobaczyć jak się sprawy dalej potoczą.

----------


## marynata

Tzn budowa ma być za jakieś 5 lat?  :ohmy: 
No to planowanie jakiegokolwiek budżetu mija się zupełnie z celem.

----------


## Robaczywy

Dzięki bardzo za wszystkie sugestie. Wydawało mi się, że domek parterowy wyjdzie drożej od tego...ale na razie jestem dopiero na etapie dowiadywania czego nie wiem :smile:  Chatka to jeden z pierwszych projektów jakie wpadły mi w oko, ale oczywiście szukam dalej. Z jednej strony dobrze byłoby kilka miesięcy się przygotowywać, czytać i wybierać, ale z drugiej trochę goni nas czas, bo dopiero teraz pojawiły się jako takie możliwości finansowe, a chcemy zdążyć rozpocząć w tym roku, żeby załapać się na "Rodzinę na Swoim". Dzisiaj jestem w pracy na nocce, więc przeczytam następne kilkadziesiąt stron w tym na pewno wspomniane dzienniki. Właśnie zapoznałem się z naszym mpzp i widzę, że dach może mieć maks 45st.. Jeśli chodzi o wymiary działki to one nas nie ograniczają, mamy 2ha. Działka rolna z dopuszczalną zabudową, będziemy wznosić siedlisko ;P.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

> Wydawało mi się, że domek parterowy wyjdzie drożej od tego


To zależy co masz w planie zagospodarowania.Jeżeli dach w przedziale np 35-45 st,to buduj w górę,bo postawisz parter i na to musisz dać drogą,wielką czapę.A jak plan umozliwia 10-15 st,to parter jest lepszy-brak skosów,odchodzi koszt schodów i miejsce na nie,bryła jest uproszczona także technologicznie(nie musisz lać stropów).

----------


## Robaczywy

Plan nie daje wielkiego pola do popisu, jest 30-45st.

----------


## marynata

No to zdecydowanie taniej będzie iść w górę.

----------


## bitter

> Nie tak bardzo zdecydowanie  
> Ja mam w parterze dach 30st.


Ja też. 30 stopni to wcale nie jest taki stromy dach i poddasza wielkiego tam nie ma, zmieściły się by może 2 małe pokoje

----------


## marynata

W sumie faktycznie jak powierzchnia piętra mała,to powierzchni w pełni użytkowej zostanie tyle co kot napłakał.

----------


## DEZET

I u mnie dach 30stopni, ale warto pamiętać, że wielkość poddasza zależy też od wymiarów budynku- inaczej będzie gdy budynek ma np. 8m szerokości, a inaczej jak ok.11m (mój). Wtedy miejsca zdecydowanie więcej.

Łukasz- 5 lat na papierologię? Przyznam, że trochę dziwne założenia sobie stawiasz.  Nie wiem co Cię śmieszy w pytaniu o mpzp- od tego zależy co będziesz mógł zbudować, więc nie ma w tym nic śmiesznego. Budowanie pokoju, żeby sobie urządzić "graciarkę"- od tego podobno są pomieszczenia gospodarcze :wink: 
Masz jeszcze czas, dużo czasu na przemyślenia. Powodzenia.

----------


## marynata

5 lat w budownictwie to szmat czasu.
Po pierwsze nie wiadomo jaki za 5 lat będzie plan zagospodarowania,koszty budowy mogą być 30% niższe,ale też i 50% wyższe.Nie chce już tu wspominać o zmianie przepisów budowlanych,bo już coś się szykuje na temat obligowania inwestorów do posiadania solarów lub pomp ciepła,a prezes Rączka ostatnio narzekał że ministerstwo zbyt wolno wprowadza regulacje unijne dotyczące standardów budownictwa   :wink:

----------


## miszko

Z piętrówek to nasz faworyt:
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...s-Bis,594.html
Co myślicie?

----------


## DEZET

Żeby jeszcze chcieli normalnie dopłacać do energooszczędności, a nie jak teraz pseudo-dopłaty do solarów (z zyskiem... dla banku).
Raczej wątpię, by budowa była tańsza, z podwyżkami paliwa droższe będzie wszystko, a zarobki??- wielka niewiadoma.
Ale ja nie odradzam budowania- sam żałuję, że decyzja o budowie, z powodów życiowych przyszła tak późno.

----------


## marynata

> Z piętrówek to nasz faworyt:
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...s-Bis,594.html
> Co myślicie?


powierzchnia całkowita 212  :popcorn: 
czy aby na pewno projekt do tego wątku?

----------


## miszko

Tak. Wspomniałem już gdzieś wyżej. SSO chcę dociągnąć wynajętą ekipą. Reszte samemu, mam dużo kontaktów po sprawdzonych i tanich znajomych, a i samemu chcę dużo zrobić.

----------


## marynata

Coś mi się tu tego dachu dużo wydaje(chociaż na innej stronie podają 197 m kw  :Confused:  )i tych okien dachowych masa....

----------


## bury_kocur

> I u mnie dach 30stopni, ale warto pamiętać, że wielkość poddasza zależy też od wymiarów budynku- inaczej będzie gdy budynek ma np. 8m szerokości, a inaczej jak ok.11m (mój). Wtedy miejsca zdecydowanie więcej.


U mnie też 30 stopni, a szerokość budynku w osiach 7 m  :wink:  Ale poradziłam sobie inaczej - wysoko podniesione ścianki kolankowe i powierzchni poniżej 1,9m mam w całym domu jakieś 4 m2  :smile:  No i nie trzeba robić okien połaciowych.

----------


## marynata

> U mnie też 30 stopni, a szerokość budynku w osiach 7 m  Ale poradziłam sobie inaczej - wysoko podniesione ścianki kolankowe i powierzchni poniżej 1,9m mam w całym domu jakieś 4 m2  No i nie trzeba robić okien połaciowych.


Tylko Ty Kocurze zaprojektowałaś mega nowoczesną stodołę,a wiesz jak trudno jest jeszcze u nas inwestorów przekonać do takich brył nawet jak są ekonomicznie bardzo przemyślane   :roll eyes:

----------


## DEZET

> Z piętrówek to nasz faworyt:
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-domow/wszystkie-projekty/S-GL-539-Roleks-Bis,594.html
> Co myślicie?


Myślę, że kosztorysy zaniżone dla 212m2 tego domku. Do tego skosy od wysokości 96cm- kiepsko.

----------


## miszko

Właśnie te skosy... ech. Żona już dawno temu powiedziała, że wybrała Irys/Ivo  :wink:  Ja jeszcze przeglądam piętrówki i na tą żona też wyraziła zgodę, tylko te skosy...

----------


## marynata

> Żona już dawno temu powiedziała, że wybrała Irys/Ivo


Słuchaj się żony  :Lol:

----------


## agama

> *Łukasz 789*  dlaczego tak bardzo upierasz się przy salonie 40 m i kuchni 12-13 m? Gdyby wystarczył ci salon 30 m i kuchnia 10 , miałbyś o wiele więcej projektów do wyboru a przecież dla jednej osoby to nie jest mało. Powiem więcej -  ja dla 4 osobowej rodziny nie potrzebuję więcej miejsca 
> Oczywiście bogatemu wolno, ale jeśli rozmawiamy o tanim budowaniu to chyba pora zejść na ziemię.


e
Zgadzam się . Wracając do pierwotnego wątku dom za 200 tys.Czy jest to możliwe ? Pewnie tak, choć w roku 2012 będzie b. ciężko. Przed 2005 możliwe, teraz już wątpliwe. Jednak gdy masz możliwości własne lub rodzinne warto walczyć, bo nic nie da się porównać z mieszkaniem we własnym domu.  Wracając do projektów b. ekonomicznych, które warto brać pod uwagę to :
I . PROSTA BRYŁA BUDYNKU, DACH 2-SPADOWY BEZ UDZIWNIEŃ, jednak wskazany garaż a nie wiata(mimo wszystko w tym ostatnim jest sens bo można go" z braku laku" wykorzystać jako pomieszczenie na wszystko, jak  nie ma chwilowo pieniędzy to chwilowo wiata  z możliwością przeróbki na garaż- pamiętać o odległości od granic działki )
II Chyba jednak o dziwo piętrowy i choć tu wszystkich zaskoczę to tańszy niż parterowy(mniejsze fundamenty i dach!-najdroższy w całym sso, brak okien dachowych, możliwy na małą działkę ) i z użytkowym poddaszem (dalej ten dach i kłopotliwe ocieplenie tegoż, potrzebna spora działka), schody żelbetowe ok
II. Technologia- cóż, choć kłóci się to z moimi własnymi wyobrażeniami o ścianach 2 -warstwowa, oczywiście styropian , dachówka cementowa(dużo  tańsza od ceramicznej a w wydaniu wielu firm niemieckich  b. dobra) i choć najtańszy na pewno NIE tynk akrylowy, bo elewacja po 5-7 latach do remontu
III. Wnętrze:
1) salon -nieduży ok. 20 m2 starczy spokojnie, bo trzeba pamiętać, że to nie salon i sala balowa  tylko pokój dzienny,   z jadalnią łącznie  ok. 30 m2
2)kuchnia 8-10 m2 , choć kobietom marzy się często większa to lepiej spędzić czas w ogrodzie niż na gotowaniu w zamkniętym pomieszczeniu-wspomnicie moje słowa :smile: )))
3)dla każdego po jednej sypialni, osobiście uważam,że sypialnie powinny być spore ale w domu super ekonomicznym 10-12 m2 musi wystarczyć.
4) łazienka z prysznicem lub wanną , oczywiście prysznic b.  ekonomiczny w eksploatacji-8 m2
5) toaleta 4m2
6) pomieszczenie gospodarcze + kotłownia w mojej opinii w domu z max zminimalizowana powierzchnią najważniejsze miejsce, bo nie będzie gdzie podziać większości rzeczy miń -10 m2
7) komunikacja ?
Pozdrawiam i życzę szczęścia

----------


## agama

A, to jeszcze ile wyszło .Podsumowując jakieś 90 m2 szczęścia+   garaż . Spokojnie mozna zyc wygodnie ciesząc się wasnym domem.

----------


## agama

Żeby nie było wątpliwości za te 200 to taki dom ssz  z zamkniętym suwakiem budżetem gdy ma się własną działkę.

----------


## marynata

> II Chyba jednak o dziwo piętrowy i choć tu wszystkich zaskoczę to tańszy niż parterowy(mniejsze fundamenty i dach!


Już było o tym.Wielkość dachu nie zależy od wielkości domu.
A najlepiej na tym interesie wyjdą stropodachowcy.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Żeby nie było wątpliwości za te 200 to taki dom ssz  z zamkniętym suwakiem budżetem gdy ma się własną działkę.


No nie wiem...  Drogo jakoś liczysz  :wink:  Ja jestem fizycznie w połowie sso i mam podliczone prawie do końca sso z dachem, bo większość rzeczy kupiona, ustalona cenowo albo zaliczkowana - wychodzi mi na razie 90 tys, ale doliczam 10 na nieprzewidziane wydatki. Czyli sso 100.000. Do tego okna i drzwi wejściowe, już wycenione - 15 tys. Czyli 115 ssz. A do 200 to i instalacje, i wykończeniówka z palcem w nosie  :wink:

----------


## agama

> Już było o tym.Wielkość dachu nie zależy od wielkości domu.
> A najlepiej na tym interesie wyjdą stropodachowcy.


W tym wypadku tak  jeśli porównujesz parterowy i piętrowy z taka samą powierzchnia użytkową :smile:

----------


## agama

> No nie wiem...  Drogo jakoś liczysz  Ja jestem fizycznie w połowie sso i mam podliczone prawie do końca sso z dachem, bo większość rzeczy kupiona, ustalona cenowo albo zaliczkowana - wychodzi mi na razie 90 tys, ale doliczam 10 na nieprzewidziane wydatki. Czyli sso 100.000. Do tego okna i drzwi wejściowe, już wycenione - 15 tys. Czyli 115 ssz. A do 200 to i instalacje, i wykończeniówka z palcem w nosie


 Jeśli robisz sam to szacun, a jeśli masz obcych wykonawców to zalecam ostrożność i pozostaje mi życzyć szczęścia.

----------


## agama

Okna  i drzwi wejściowe łącznie  za 15 k . A jakie?

----------


## bury_kocur

Nie robię sama, na razie są wykonawcy (ale przyznaję, że skóry nie zdarli ze mnie). Nie mam się czego czepić, bywam na budowie prawie codziennie. Wkład własny w prace przewiduję raczej na etapie instalacji i wykończeniówki. Na razie mój udział w obniżaniu kosztów polega na szukaniu do upadłego dobrych cen na wszystko  :smile:  
Okna trzyszybowe wszędzie, kolor obustronnie, ale wyszło dość tanio, bo połowa to fixy, a wszystkie co do jednego balkonowe, więc bez parapetów. Drzwi stalowe KMT pełne.

----------


## marynata

> Żeby nie było wątpliwości za te 200 to taki dom ssz z zamkniętym suwakiem budżetem gdy ma się własną działkę.


O jakim Ty domu mówisz?W tym wątku przerabia się w tej sumie domy ok 100 metrów,a ssz za 200 tyś bez pracy własnej to dom około 180 metrów.

Chyba jednak lepiej jest wrócić do ceny za metr.

----------


## agama

[QUOTE=marynata;5447928]O jakim Ty domu mówisz?W tym wątku przerabia się w tej sumie domy ok 100 metrów,a ssz za 200 tyś bez pracy własnej to dom około 180 metrów.

Cyba nie śledziłaś uważnie, bo piszę o cenie ssz za dom  ok 100 m2 + garaż za 200 tys.  Takie są moje doświadczenia , buduje 3 dom więc mam wrażenie o czym piszę.

----------


## bury_kocur

> piszę o cenie ssz za dom  ok 100 m2 + garaż za 200 tys.  Takie są moje doświadczenia , buduje 3 dom więc mam wrażenie o czym piszę.


Czasem się cieszę, że na forum trafiłam dopiero, kiedy budowa już ruszała, a nie wcześniej - pewnie bym się nie odważyła zacząć za te pieniądze po przeczytaniu paru takich postów. A jednak słusznie mówi się, że nad szaleńcami czuwa Opatrzność  :wink:

----------


## marynata

[QUOTE=agama;5447935]


> O jakim Ty domu mówisz?W tym wątku przerabia się w tej sumie domy ok 100 metrów,a ssz za 200 tyś bez pracy własnej to dom około 180 metrów.
> 
> Cyba nie śledziłaś uważnie, bo piszę o cenie ssz za dom  ok 100 m2 + garaż za 200 tys.  Takie są moje doświadczenia , buduje 3 dom więc mam wrażenie o czym piszę.


Śledzę,ale uznałam to za jakis błąd.
Ludzie z czego wy te domy budujecie????? :ohmy:   :jaw drop: 
A może garaż masz 80 metrów?

Dom 180 całkowitej(bez strychu),170 cm stan zero,dwa lane pełne stropy,3 kominy systemowe,dach aluminium 30 st 108 metrów na pełnym osb plus 40 metrów stropodachu,2 pełne piętra plus strych!,porotherm poziomo spoinowany,wykonawcy nie najtańsi-fakturują,palcem w bucie nie ruszyłam i zbliżyłam się z oknami do 200 tyś.

----------


## agama

> Nie robię sama, na razie są wykonawcy (ale przyznaję, że skóry nie zdarli ze mnie). Nie mam się czego czepić, bywam na budowie prawie codziennie. Wkład własny w prace przewiduję raczej na etapie instalacji i wykończeniówki. Na razie mój udział w obniżaniu kosztów polega na szukaniu do upadłego dobrych cen na wszystko  
> Okna trzyszybowe wszędzie, kolor obustronnie, ale wyszło dość tanio, bo połowa to fixy, a wszystkie co do jednego balkonowe, więc bez parapetów. Drzwi stalowe KMT pełne.


Mam nadzieję że kierownika budowy masz nie tylko na papierze. Jestem całym sercem za Twoja budową ale nie uwierzę że wykonawca za takie pieniądze robi to dobrze. Nie chcę burzyć Twojego spokoju  ale proponuję jakiegoś insp. nadzoru żeby sprawdził czy wszystko jest ok. Uwierz, mi później poprawki kosztują 300%.

----------


## marynata

> Czasem się cieszę, że na forum trafiłam dopiero, kiedy budowa już ruszała, a nie wcześniej - pewnie bym się nie odważyła zacząć za te pieniądze po przeczytaniu paru takich postów. A jednak słusznie mówi się, że nad szaleńcami czuwa Opatrzność


Kocur,ja mam bardzo nieekonomiczny projekt i nawet jakbym chciała wybudować drożej,to nie mam pojęcia na co jeszcze miałabym więcej wydać  :Confused: 

ps Od razu mówię do następnych ewentualnych pytań,że mam inspektora,który pobiera procenty od wartości budowy i jest tam codziennie.

----------


## bury_kocur

To trzymaj kciuki *agama*, bo kierownika mam nie tylko na papierze, a o ekipie złego słowa nie mogę powiedzieć. I na razie wszystko wygląda i idzie jak powinno. Zresztą - dom miał być prosty między innymi dlatego, że w prostym trudniej coś zepsuć  :smile:  Odpukać, na razie nic na to nie wskazuje.

----------


## marynata

Ludzie przestańcie "malkonteńcić" w tym wątku,bo tu forumowicze budują za 2200-2500 do wprowadzenia z pełnym wykończeniem i z dobrych materiałów i żadnych problemów technicznych nie mają.

----------


## miszko

Czyli jednak da się - czytając powyższe wypowiedzi  :wink:  Ja do SSO pociągnę ekipą wynajętą, dalej będę kombinował i mam szczytny cel zamknąć się w nie więcej niż te 200-230 tys. A dom planuję 110-120m2 użytkowej + garaż + kotłownia (na ekogroszek).
Dzisiaj będziemy się widzieć z potencjalnymi wykonawcami, więc zobaczę co powiedzą jeszcze  :wink:

----------


## agama

[QUOTE=marynata;5447949]


> Śledzę,ale uznałam to za jakis błąd.
> Ludzie z czego wy te domy budujecie????? 
> A może garaż masz 80 metrów?
> 
> Dom 180 całkowitej,170 cm stan zero,dwa lane pełne stropy,3 kominy systemowe,dach aluminium 30 st 108 metrów na pełnym osb plus 40 metrów stropodachu,porotherm poziomo spoinowany,wykonawcy nie najtańsi-fakturują,palcem w bucie nie ruszyłam i zbliżyłam się z oknami do 200 tyś.


No cóż , że przyczepię się do tych całkowitych pow. : dom o całkowitej powierzchni 180 m2 mieć może dach 148?  jak twój jak dobrze zrozumiałam z postu, lecz również przy tej samej pow. całkowitej  blisko 400 m2 a przyznasz  to już generuje koszty. Kominy systemowe gwoli oszczędności można sobie odpuścić za wyjątkiem komina do  kominka.  To OSZCZĘDNOŚĆ w reszcie wystarczą pustaki ceramiczne lub keramzyty. Za dach z aluminium duży plus, troszkę droższe niż stal ale i odetchniecie na te kilka lat dłużej z wymianą.  . Nie pisaliście o przyłączach prądu i wody , bo one też stanowią   Czasami żeby rozpocząć budowę wystarczy 5k a czasami 45 k. To tez się liczy do kosztów . Przyjęłam średnią. Okna, no cóż wystarczą plastiki i dobrze to b. dobre okna(sama mam takie i mieć będę :smile: ),  tylko ze szyba 3 warstwowa to obecnie standard , liczą się raczej inne parametry całego okna. To jednak można zniwelować  przy domu ekonomicznym w budowie -okna w końcu  zawsze za kilka lat można wymienić .Z drzwiami większy problem, bo choć ponoć włamywacze nie wchodzą przez drzwi lepiej mieć porządne , ale dopiero po całkowitym ukończeniu budowy , bo fachowcy w trakcie wam zniszczą. Rozumiem , że te wątki mają uświadomić przyszłym budującym ,żeby nie porywali się z motyka na słońce, ale i żeby podjęli się walki za to co mają . Poza tym jeśli oszczędzać to mądrze  i nie tylko do końca budowy, ale inwestować w rozwiązania, które pozwolą nie remontować za 5 lat. Niestety jak pisałam poprawki po partaczach kosztują. A wykończenie i instalacje bardzo drogo. Oczywiście gwoli sprawiedliwości i spokojności tych ,którzy budują także wiele znaczy region , w którym budujecie , oczywiście im bliżej dużych miast tym większa drożyzna. Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz życzę powodzenia.

----------


## marynata

Nie pisaliśmy o przyłączach,bo wszędzie zaznaczamy-tu ustalamy koszty budowy samego domu,bez działki i bez przyłączy.
Mój dach stromy ma dokładnie 108 metrów  SWOJEJ powierzchni(czterospadowy,powierzchnia dachu wynika min z jego kąta nachylenia a nie powierzchni stropu) i dodatkowo jest 40 metrów stropodachu-ale mam dwa pełne piętra(bez skosów),czyli dach tworzy strych którego nie wliczałam do powierzchni całkowitej.

----------


## agama

> Nie pisaliśmy o przyłączach,bo wszędzie zaznaczamy-tu ustalamy koszty budowy samego domu,bez działki i bez przyłączy.
> Mój dach stromy ma dokładnie 108 metrów powierzchni(czterospadowy) i dodatkowo jest 40 metrów stropodachu-ale mam dwa pełne piętra(bez skosów),czyli dach tworzy strych którego nie wliczałam do powierzchni całkowitej.


To jak nie pisałaś o przyłączasz to odetchniesz z ulgą. 
Chciałam być pomocna a widzę ze włożyłam kij w mrowisko. Mimo wszystko powodzenia. szczególnie  dla Ciebie Bury Kocur. Dasz radę :smile:

----------


## marynata

Przyłącza to są koszty indywidualne i nie można dla nich ustalić dla każdego takiej samej wartości,więc po co o nich pisać?Jeden ma do wody 100 metrów,a inny ma ją już na działce.
Co do okien osobiście wybrałam dwuszybowe,chociaż do trzech szyb była mała dopłata.Nie buduję domu energooszczędnego więc i tak mi się nie zwrócą,a z biegiem wcale niedługich lat każde tracą swoje parametry.Po prostu wybrałam po zbadaniu organoleptycznym okna lżejsze.Pcv bo jestem anty do konserwacji,ale za to dwustronnie okleinowane,więc 40% droższe od białych(brugmann).

----------


## agama

[QUOTE=agama;5447968]


> No cóż , że przyczepię się do tych całkowitych pow. : dom o całkowitej powierzchni 180 m2 mieć może dach 148?  jak twój jak dobrze zrozumiałam z postu, lecz również przy tej samej pow. całkowitej  blisko 400 m2 a przyznasz  to już generuje koszty. Kominy systemowe gwoli oszczędności można sobie odpuścić za wyjątkiem komina do  kominka.  To OSZCZĘDNOŚĆ w reszcie wystarczą pustaki ceramiczne lub keramzyty. Za dach z aluminium duży plus, troszkę droższe niż stal ale i odetchniecie na te kilka lat dłużej z wymianą.  . Nie pisaliście o przyłączach prądu i wody , bo one też stanowią   Czasami żeby rozpocząć budowę wystarczy 5k a czasami 45 k. To tez się liczy do kosztów . Przyjęłam średnią. Okna, no cóż wystarczą plastiki i dobrze to b. dobre okna(sama mam takie i mieć będę),  tylko ze szyba 3 warstwowa to obecnie standard , liczą się raczej inne parametry całego okna. To jednak można zniwelować  przy domu ekonomicznym w budowie -okna w końcu  zawsze za kilka lat można wymienić .Z drzwiami większy problem, bo choć ponoć włamywacze nie wchodzą przez drzwi lepiej mieć porządne , ale dopiero po całkowitym ukończeniu budowy , bo fachowcy w trakcie wam zniszczą. Rozumiem , że te wątki mają uświadomić przyszłym budującym ,żeby nie porywali się z motyka na słońce, ale i żeby podjęli się walki za to co mają . Poza tym jeśli oszczędzać to mądrze  i nie tylko do końca budowy, ale inwestować w rozwiązania, które pozwolą nie remontować za 5 lat. Niestety jak pisałam poprawki po partaczach kosztują. A wykończenie i instalacje bardzo drogo. Oczywiście gwoli sprawiedliwości i spokojności tych ,którzy budują także wiele znaczy region , w którym budujecie , oczywiście im bliżej dużych miast tym większa drożyzna. Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz życzę powodzenia.


Oczywiście pisząc o aluminium miałam na myśli jedynie obróbki blacharskie.Dla ,mniej wtajemniczonych absolutnie nie chodzi tu o pokrycie dachu.

----------


## lelelek

Trzymam kciuki za wszystkich wierzę kocurze że za 85000 uda się wykonać resztę prac ale raczej z palcami przy robocie a nie w nosie. Za ta kwotę wykonać instalacje elektryczna, co, wod-kan, tynki, wylewki, ocieplenie ścian ocieplenie dachu ocieplenie podłogi, schody, drzwi wewnętrzne, malowanie, gniazda, lampy , parapety , kuchnia, łazienki i tysiące innych pierdulek jest dużym wyzwaniem. I obym był dobrze zrozumiany nie pisze tego ze złośliwości aktywni użytkownicy forum są dość specyficznymi inwestorami i wykonują rzeczy niemożliwe, pisze to aby zwykły człowiek który wejdzie tutaj raz i coś przeczyta nie pomyślał sobie ze to tak z palcem w nosie. A teraz wracam na szlifowanie skosów :smile:

----------


## mostek

no ja mam budzet akurat 200 tys..;/ dlatego nieplanuje zadnych lukarn, ani wykuszy, ani okien w dachu, domek prosty 9x10m z poddaszem uzytkowym , dwuspadowy - dachówka betonowa - sciana jednwarstwowa  (gazobeton 36,5) - ogrzewanie piec na eko - grzejniki, jakies panele, płytki - to akurat juz robie sam, tynk tez nałoze sam(kupie sobie pistolecik i baranek az miło  :smile: )- generalnei na poczatek zebym mial kuchnie, łazienke (w planie sa 2) i jakis pokój, aby zamieszkac - reszte sukcesywnie w przyszlosci - mam nadzieje ze sie uda ... :smile:

----------


## marynata

[QUOTE=agama;5447991]


> Oczywiście pisząc o aluminium miałam na myśli jedynie obróbki blacharskie.Dla ,mniej wtajemniczonych absolutnie nie chodzi tu o pokrycie dachu.


Ja mam cały dach łącznie z obróbkami.
Nie zamierzam tego wymieniać nigdy za swojego żywota i tak mi dopomóż producencie i wykonawco  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Agama trochę "fermentu" nasiała- zupełnie niepotrzebnie. Skoro 3 dom buduje, to doświadczenie ma, ale bez przesady z problemami.

Dla przypomnienia- garaż połączony z domem to koszt ok.15tys. Nie każdy sobie zdaje z tego sprawę- też nie wiedziałem, dopóki nie policzyłem.
Liczenie po 2000/m2 jest myślę, najbardziej wiarygodne- wiadomo własną pracą tą kwotę można znacznie obniżyć.

Mój stan SSZ to koszt ok.141tys. (151m2 zabudowy)- materiały jeszcze nie wszystkie wbudowane, ale zakupione. Myślę, że jest ok. 
Na wykończenie ok.70tys. Dlaczego tak mało? - bo robię sam. Ekipa będzie na pewno robić posadzki, gaz podłączy gość z uprawnieniami. 
Tynki jeszcze nie wiem- na razie sam próbuję. Reszta myślę, że z drobną pomocą też "tymi ręcami".

----------


## bury_kocur

> Przyłącza to są koszty indywidualne i nie można dla nich ustalić dla każdego takiej samej wartości,więc po co o nich pisać?


O kurczę, a ja myślałam, że te ceny sso, które po forum latają, to z przyłączami... W takim razie wydałam parę tysięcy mniej niż podawałam, bo ja koszty podzieliłam na gołą działkę (tylko plus notariusz), a całą resztę wydatków, w tym przyłącza, wciągnęłam do sso już.
*Lelelek, agama* - dzięki za wsparcie, każdy dodatkowy kciuk się przyda  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> O kurczę, a ja myślałam, że te ceny sso, które po forum latają, to z przyłączami...


Na forum to nie wiem,ale w tym konkretnym wątku trzymamy się kosztów samej budowy budynku.Jedni maja już uzbrojone działki,a inni ciągną media kilometrami i nijak nie da się tego uśrednić  :wink: 
Natomiast Ty Kocurze podajesz chyba koszt budowy bez wykończenia(z tego co pamiętam wspominałaś,że będziecie wykańczać z bieżących środków),także jeszcze inaczej.

----------


## bury_kocur

Nie, ja podaję koszty z wykończeniem - a ściślej: pulę na koszty całości z wykończeniem. Ale liczę taki standard "do zamieszkania", czyli tylko to, co niezbędne. Wykończeniówkę "burżujską", czyli wszystkie ekstra dodatki, upiększenia, nowe graty - to już z bieżących dochodów i sukcesywnie. Czyli te zakładane 1500/m2 to stan do zamieszkania, ale bez fajerwerków  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Bo kocur jest z tych ekstremalnych inwestorów, tak jak my  :wink:  I mam nadzieję że wspólnie pokarzemy wszystkim że da się jeszcze taniej niż w tym wątku. Bo chcieć znaczy móc co nie?  :wink:

----------


## marynata

Ja w Was ludzie nie wątpię.
Dla każdego inwestora,nie tylko dla tego co ma 200 tyś,wiadomość że budowa domu może być tańsza niż 2 tyś pln za metr,to cudowna wiadomość  :popcorn:

----------


## fenix2

> Cała papirusologia 4 tyś! Jak to zrobiłaś? Sam projekt to koszt 2 tyś. zł. 
> Jakoś nie mogę uwierzyć.





> Uwierz, uwierz   Projekt indywidualny (czyli bez adaptacji) 2700 - ale w tym moja praca, bo koncepcyjny narysowałam sama. Operat dla banku - 300.
> Reszta to pomniejsze koszta, typu jakiś wypis, wyrys, zud, proj. wod-kan, geodeta. Ale u nas za żadne warunki się nie płaci - w energetyce dostałam ze free zaświadczenie, że prund na działce jest już, a wodociągi i gazownia bez opłat.


NIe wiem co wliczasz w papierologię ale ja liczę:
Mapa ewidencyjna, mapka zasadnicza, wypis z planu zagospodarowania, akt notarialny, mapa do celów projektowych, wytyczenie budynku, dola dla kierownika budowy.
Chyba że reszta też po znajomości.

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja w to nie wliczyłam notariusza i kierownika budowy - kierownika dlatego, że płacę od wizyty, więc koszty doliczam do kolejnych etapów, a notariusz jako jedyny koszt został u nas doliczony do ceny działki. Mapki geodezyjne dostaliśmy gratis przy zakupie działki. Cała reszta papierów wliczona. I nic nie mam "po znajomości", bo znajomości brak - po prostu u nas dostawcy mediów za warunki nie pobierają żadnych opłat.

----------


## msdracula

Bury kocurku i Kwitko ja za was trzymam kciuki i jestem pewna ,że będziecie się trzymać kosztów  :smile:  to są właśnie te przykłady taniego budowania i nie rozumiem dlaczego tylu osobom tak ciężko uwierzyć , że się da? Zresztą DEZET też jest bliski osiągnięcia celu jak widziałam  :smile: 
Ja co prawda ni pasuję do wątku, ale nas 127użytkowej plus piwnica, plus 2 garaże wyniesie SSO ok 130tyś. więc tym bardziej wierzę, że domki bez piwnicy zamkną się spokojnie w 200tyś.  :smile: 

aaa..no i żeby zaraz zamieszania nie było, to u nas robocizna tylko do stropów i dachu  :smile:  i w podanej cenie są już przyłącza i cała dokumentacja.

----------


## bitter

dracula .. większość nie wierzy bo sama nie dała rady albo znają takich co nie dali. Warto mówić o tym, że się nie da bo stosunek tych co się im udało do tych co się nie udało jest zatrważający. Niestety rzadko kto ma tyle samozaparcia aby utrzymać się kosztorysu albo przewidzieć wszystkie wydatki na tip-top. Warto pisać aby powstrzymać wariatów budujących domy, które wyjdą im dwa albo więcej razy droższe niż założyli bo nie mają pojęcia na co się porwali

----------


## msdracula

Racja, można podkreślać, że jest różnorodność w kosztach np. Kwitko SSO 85tyś., Agama 200tyś  :big grin: 
Może ja naiwna jestem, ale teraz jak  wszystkie informacje dostępnę są w internecie, do projektów są podane koszty itp. to chyba nikt nie wierzy w cuda, Wiadomo koszty podawane przez biura są często niedoszacowane,ale ogólny obraz jest .

No dobra naiwna jestem  :big grin:

----------


## miloszenko

Podczas budowy nie tylko nie uwzgledniamy pewnych kosztow, ale takze ponosi nas chec posiadania tego czy owego i mimo, iz taka pozycja w kosztorysie istniala, to opiewala na zupelnie inna kwote  :smile: 

Tylko ten, co bedzie trzymal kosztorys za jaja powinien isc w budowe wlasnym sumptem z mocno ograniczonym budzetem, inaczej finanse moga sie skonczyc na etapie stanu surowego nawet  :sad: 

Jak juz pisali przedmowcy, tych co sie w kosztach zmiescili jest bardzo malo, a wielu z tych co sie nie zmiescilo nie chce sie do tego przyznawac  :big tongue: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## bitter

> [...] teraz jak  wszystkie informacje dostępnę są w internecie, do projektów są podane koszty itp. to chyba nikt nie wierzy w cuda, Wiadomo koszty podawane przez biura są często niedoszacowane,ale ogólny obraz jest .
> No dobra naiwna jestem


Koszty podawane przez biura są mega zaniżone bo kto kupi projekt domu w którym napisane będzie że koszt wybudowania wyniesie 700tys a domek ma niby 140 m powierzchni użytkowej? Moim zdaniem trzeba liczyć dla świętego spokoju od 2500 do 3 tys za m2 ale powierzchni CAŁKOWITEJ. Da się wybudować taniej ale ogromnym wysiłkiem i determinacją.






> Jak juz pisali przedmowcy, tych co sie w kosztach zmiescili jest bardzo malo, a wielu z tych co sie nie zmiescilo nie chce sie do tego przyznawac 
> 
> pozdrawiam


True, true

----------


## adso1

Witam wszystkich, chciałbym zasięgnąć opinii o tym projekcie, czy to aby realne?

http://http://muratordom.pl/gazety/murator/maly-dom-z-wyboru-jak-zostal-zbudowany-dom-agaty-i-karola,173_6941.html

Mam właśnie te 200 tys. i się przymierzam :smile: .

Spodobał mi się ten domek ze względu na tradycyjne podejście architekta i użyte materiały do budowy. 
Ma trochę wad np. brak dodatkowego pokoiku na parterze, ogrzewanie kozą(?).
Generalnie myślę, że pasuje do wątku.
Większy opis tu:
http://http://muratordom.pl/budowa/oni-juz-zbudowali/maly-dom-z-wyboru-maly-ale-tak-zaplanowany-mieszkalo-sie-w-nim-wygonie,11_6933.html.

----------


## msdracula

W naszym wypadku akurat koszty budowy nie były zaniżone, u mnie według biura jest 377tyś netto  :wink:  sys. gospodarczym,  a póki co na każdym etapie mamy sporo mniej. Więc chyba to zależy od biura, na ile wiarygodne mają kosztorysy, bo z tym, że są mocno zaniżone się nie zgodzę. 
Ja się cieszę, że jest tyle pozytywnych przykładów i można się dzięki temu zmobilizować. Jakbym wcześniej czytała tylko wypowiedzi typu Agamy to pewnie bym niedługo zamieszkała w pięknym małym mieszkanku  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

No niezłe koszty osiągnęli  :smile:  czyli dalej się potwierdza, że najwięcej można zaoszczędzić na robociźnie ( jak ma się już wybrany projekt)

----------


## Kwitko

Ja przed budową, przeglądając kosztorysy biur byłam przekonana że są zawyżone! I to bardzo mocno. Jednak już po rozpoczęciu budowy zrozumiałam że się myliłam  :yes:  I pewnie wielu ludzi tak myśli. 
Przy budowie najtrudniej jest nie "popłynąć" trzymać się kosztorysu choćby nie wiem co. Ostatnio wybierałam drzwi zew., w kosztorysie przewidziałam na nie 2000  zł (wejściowe+do kotłowni) W sklepie strasznie spodobały mi się drzwi za 2300  zł (wejściowe) Oczywiście kupiłam takie za 1400 zł. :big grin:  Trzeba robić wszystko żeby nie ulegać takim pokusom.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Warto pisać aby powstrzymać wariatów budujących domy, które wyjdą im dwa albo więcej razy droższe niż założyli bo nie mają pojęcia na co się porwali


*Bitter*, a wiesz co jest moją życiową inspiracją i dzięki czemu robię wiele rzeczy na wariata, wbrew opinii normalnych ludzi - i mi na ogół wychodzi? Słowa Einsteina: _wszyscy wiedzą, że czegoś nie da się zrobić, i przychodzi taki jeden, który nie wie, że się nie da - i on to właśnie robi_  :big grin:

----------


## RadziejS

> *Bitter*, a wiesz co jest moją życiową inspiracją i dzięki czemu robię wiele rzeczy na wariata, wbrew opinii normalnych ludzi - i mi na ogół wychodzi? Słowa Einsteina: _wszyscy wiedzą, że czegoś nie da się zrobić, i przychodzi taki jeden, który nie wie, że się nie da - i on to właśnie robi_


Popieram!  :Smile:  

Nie wiem ile wydałem na dom, bo przestałem liczyć gdzieś ok. 160k PLN. Poza tym trudno mi było ustalić granicę gdzie kończy się dom, a zaczyna meblowanie, otoczenie itp. W każdym razie, ta dewiza jest bardzo trafna. Przejrzałem dziennik Kwitko i b. mi się podoba taki dom jak i sposób budowania. Można tanio zbudować Kiedyś zbuduję mały domek, gdzieś w spokojnej okolicy za 200k albo mniej i będzie to kolejna fajna przygoda.

----------


## msdracula

Kocurku szkoda, że nie mogę kliknać "lubię to"  :big grin: 

A tak a propos wariatów, co co innego zaryzykować budując dom za oszczędności i z bieżących dochodów a co innego popłynąć na kosztorysie budując całkowicie na kredyt  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Cześć!
Dawno mnie nie było.  :smile:  Poczytałam zaległości i coś umyśliłam popisać.

Tak sobie myślę, że utrzymanie się w żelaznych ryzach kosztorysowych to spora sztuka i wymaga naprawdę dużej konsekwencji. No i jeszcze akceptowania pewnych rozwiązań, które są ekonomiczne, ale z jakichś tam względów mogą być dla kogoś nieładne, nieodpowiednie, wiecie o co mi chodzi - na przykład ktoś w życiu nie położy blachodachówki albo dachówki cementowej, bo tylko wygląd i deklarowana żywotność ceramicznej do niego przemawia. I właściwie tak można z każdym elementem domu. A w wykończeniówce to już w ogóle. No i to, o czym pisze *msdracula* - kasę z kredytu wydaje się inaczej niż zaoszczędzoną albo z bieżących przychodów.

Jak czytam różne wątki, czasem zaglądam do dzienników, to wychodzi mi, że kobiety często mają "przegięcie" w kwestiach wyglądu domu - fikuśna bryła, ozdóbki, ogólnie projekt wybrany po wizualce, no i we wnętrzach ma być "katalogowo". Faceci z kolei mają tendencję to "wypasienia" w instalacjach, dopłacaniu do różnych rozwiązań konstrukcyjnych, bo to "na lata". Ot taka obserwacja moja.  :smile:  Jak buduje para, to dyscyplinę muszą trzymać oboje. No i dobrze, jeżeli oboje są przekonani do takiej idei budowy ekonomicznej, żeby żadne nie miało żalu i poczucia ogromnych wyrzeczeń, bo potem jest tak, że dom nie cieszy, nie chcą mieszkać, albo boją się przeprowadzki. To wszystko na "Psychologu dyżurnym" można poczytać.

Nasza budowa wraz z przyłączami wciągnęła jakieś 210 tys., bez papierów i przyłączy niecałe 195. Robocizny własnej bardzo dużo, ale zamiennie można by wybrać parę tańszych rozwiązań (dom jest ocieplony wełną skalną, mamy wentylację mechaniczną, klasyczne tynki na parterze wyszłyby troszkę taniej, ale sami powoli kładliśmy regipsy, pewnie jeszcze parę rzeczy by się znalazło). Dom 107m2 użytkowej, około 125 metrów po podłogach. Teraz mój mąż uważa, że to duży dom, a jak sam stwierdził, na etapie wyboru projektu sądził, że to będzie malizna.
Przyszło roczne rozliczenie za gaz. Miałam prognozę na 3 tys., a wyszło faktyczne zużycie za 2,6 tys. Jest to kwota łączna za CO, CWU i kuchenkę gazową. To był pierwszy sezon grzewczy w domu z zamieszkałym poddaszem (pierwszą zimę mieszkaliśmy na parterze, a poddasze było niewykończone). Zobaczymy, czy jeszcze w następnym sezonie coś zaoszczędzimy. Na razie planuję pospisywać licznik przez 2-3 miesiące, żeby zorientować się, ile z tej kwoty to ogrzewanie. Gotuję na gazie dużo, włącznie z wodą na herbaty i kawy, więc chciałabym obadać te koszty trochę.  :smile: 

*adso1* - (Adso z Melku?  :wink:   ) o tym domu czytałam już dość dawno temu w papierowym wydaniu "Muratora". Koszty są rzeczywiście bardzo fajne, ale na pewno sprzed paru lat. Artykuł jest napisany tak, jakby to był jakiś szczególnie mały dom, a wcale tak nie jest. To jest zupełnie normalny dom dla rodziny 2+2, tyle tylko, że biura projektowe za małe domy uważają takie do 140 metrów.  :smile:  Program użytkowy ma jaki ma - dostosowany do potrzeb rodziny i zapewne do działki. Oczywiście do wątku pasuje jak najbardzej. Jednakże wersja uniwersalna już ma podrażacze - kolumny z przodu i z tyłu i (o zgrozo) balkon.  :smile:  No i mi nie podobają się takie "poskakane" okna na elewacjach bocznych - ja jestem prosty człek, mi się podoba jak jest jednak jakaś symetria, czy w jednej linii chociażby.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich Wariatów!  :smile:

----------


## Gremlinka

Chociaż nie należę może do tego wątku tylko do tego dom za 300 za tyś. ale ten sobie poczytuję.
Wiem jedno odkąd zaczęliśmy budowę.
Bardzo ważny jest region, gdzie budujemy i choć byśmy bardzo chcieli "oszczędzać" to się nie zawsze da. Przynajmniej w naszych stronach.
Szukając materiałów wiem, że "u nas" jest wiele drożej niż w innych częściach Polski.
Nie da się tego przeskoczyć.

----------


## DEZET

Domek tego architekta- dziś pewnie jeszcze inne, tańsze materiały można by zastosować. Nie jestem zwolennikiem ogniomurków- tu są one tylko jako ozdoba- dość kosztowna, bo to dodatkowe obróbki, problemy z nieszczelnością.  Pełne deskowanie też nie jest konieczne, podobnie jak dachówka ceramiczna zamiast blachodachówki. Koza jako główne źródło ciepła.. hmmm.. jak ktoś stale jest w domu i lubi pracę palacza.
Bryła taniego domku powinna być prosta jak budowa cepa, żeby przy budowie samemu zminimalizować usterki.

Bowess- notuj gazowe zużycie, u mnie też będzie gazowe ogrzewanie i taki rachunek jak Twój, by mnie satysfakcjonował, bo tyle wydaję obecnie w mieszkaniu o mniejszej powierzchni.

----------


## Scarlet

Szukałem na forum informacjo o tym domku  http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Ant...idp,11358.html  , ale nie jest chyba popularny. Buduje go jedna osoba, która od dawna nic nie pisała w dzienniku. Wszystko oprócz dachu , elektryki i gazu będziemy robić sami - fundamenty, ściany i cała wykończeniówka bez fachowców. Jest szansa zmieścić się w 200 tyś ? Oczywiście interesuje mnie wersja bez garażu.

----------


## Kwitko

schilack ja bym wyprostowała trochę ściany, narożniki paskudnie się muruje  :wink:

----------


## Scarlet

Kwitko pomysł był taki żeby wyrównać  kuchnię z salonem, nie wiem ile wtedy kuchnia będzie miała metrów, nie chce za bardzo kombinować, bo w końcu się okaże że ze 101 m zrobi się 120  :big grin:

----------


## marynata

> Szukałem na forum informacjo o tym domku  http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Ant...idp,11358.html  , ale nie jest chyba popularny. Buduje go jedna osoba, która od dawna nic nie pisała w dzienniku. Wszystko oprócz dachu , elektryki i gazu będziemy robić sami - fundamenty, ściany i cała wykończeniówka bez fachowców. Jest szansa zmieścić się w 200 tyś ? Oczywiście interesuje mnie wersja bez garażu.


Bardzo ładny projekt,oby więcej takich.Przy tym wkładzie robocizny jaki przewidujesz wciśniesz się  w ten budżet.

----------


## adso1

DEZET - Ten domek to wg mnie właśnie próba poprawienia choć odrobinę tego "cepa", tych różnych bezkompromisowych tanich koszmarków, czterospadowych domków-grzybków, tych kurników wysokich z gołymi dwumetrowymi ścianami pod okapami  :sick: , krytych blachą wiśniową, nie pasujących nigdzie i do niczego. Tak, ogniomur to rzeczywiście ozdoba nie pełniąca swej pierwotnej roli, ale w tym wypadku bardzo na miejscu, prawidłowo i rzetelnie wykonana jest bezproblemowa. Niby jak przez setki lat budowniczowie sobie radzili bez tych wszystkich folii, mas, silikonów i nie ciekło? Co do dachówki ceramicznej to chyba też nie jest aż tak strasznie droższa od tych różnych blach itp., dokładnie nie liczyłem, ale co to za dom bez czerwonej naturalnej dachówki, coraz piękniejszej z upływem lat(przeciwnie do różnych sztuczności i imitacji typu blacha w połysku albo pomalowany beton). Domek z dachówką jest w każdej bajce i książeczce dla dzieci, zawsze dobrze wygląda i dobrze się kojarzy. Czegoś się trzeba trzymać mimo napiętych funduszy, inaczej to wszystko wygląda tak jak wygląda, że jak to się mówi zęby bolą. 

     bowess - adso to rzeczywiście ten z Melku :yes: , wasz projekt też biorę pod uwagę :yes: 

Kojarzy ktoś może przy okazji ten domek, był gdzieś na forum, nie umiem go zlokalizować.

----------


## marynata

> Niby jak przez setki lat budowniczowie sobie radzili bez tych wszystkich folii, mas, silikonów i nie ciekło?


Ciekło,ciekło,dlatego zazwyczaj poddasza były nieużytkowe.

----------


## adso1

Nie generalizujmy, poddasza nieużytkowe były nie dlatego, że wszędzie ciekło. Jak by ciekło do byłoby mokro aż do piwnicy.

----------


## marynata

Nikt przecież nie patrzył jak cieknie miesiącami-naprawiali,łatali.Dzisiaj jak ocieplasz i wykańczasz ładnie poddasze chcesz mieć 100% pewności,że nic się nie będzie złego działo nawet przez godzinę.

----------


## msdracula

Arturo nie wystarczy chcieć  :wink:  my nie mogliśmy przeskoczyć cen Solbetu ze względu na region właśnie. Na wschodzie tanio, bo prosto z fabryki itp. na zachodzie już taki tani nie jest. Niestety za darmo nikt nie chciał przywieźć  :no:  :big lol:

----------


## adso1

marynata - no dobra, nie będziemy wchodzić niepotrzebne dywagacje, wiadomo o co chodzi. Przy dzisiejszych materiałach i technologiach to uszczelnienie takich prostych rzeczy to chyba nie jest problem. Takie uszczelnienie jest przy każdym kominie, czy po bokach czy na dole i nawet u góry.

----------


## Kwitko

Popieram, czasem warto rozejrzeć się za materiałem trochę dalej. Do mnie styropian jechał 150 km, dowóz gratis, a w lokalnym składzie chcieli 100 za dowóz i oczywiście styropian droższy. Podobnie z materiałem do c.o. z Łodzi zamawiałam, zaoszczędziłam spoooro kasy mimo że za transport płaciłam.

----------


## bowess

*schilack -* powinno starczyć 200 przy takim wkładzie pracy, ale jak zwykle zgadzam się z *Kwitko*, mniej naroży byłoby łatwiej murować. Chyba, że jesteś doświadczony murarz, to nie będziesz walczył cały dzień z jednym.  :smile:  Osobiście z takim programem wybrałabym Z8, albo jakiś tego typu "prostaczek". Wygląd na wizualkach może taki sobie średni, ale to zawsze można łatwo uatrakcyjnić, unowocześnić, ulepszyć ogólnie.

*DEZET* z prognoz i rozpisek gazowni wyczytałam na razie, że te 2,6 tysiaka, które płacimy dzieli się teoretycznie z grubsza na 900 za cwu i kuchenkę i 1700 za co. Teraz empirycznie spróbuję ustalić.  :smile:  Jeszcze mi przypomniałeś - w naszym domu za 200 też jest pełne deskowanie i papa pod dachówkami.  :smile: 

*adso1* - ten dom ze zdjęcia to budowa *hawkmoona*, niestety autor już od paru lat na forum nie zagląda. Link do dziennika: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?23043-Wspó-czesny-dom-XIX-wieczny
A jeszcze pokażę, jak może wyglądać mój dom przerobiony na styl dworkowy.  :smile: 

Transport niby za darmo nie jest, ale faktycznie często wychodzi, że dalej jest taniej. Robocizna też lokalnie bardzo różna. Wiadomo, że w dużych miastach fachowcy wyżej cenią swoje roboczogodziny. Jest internet, fora, strony z ofertami firm - można porównywać, można choćby sprawdzić i próbować potem negocjować z lokalnymi hurtowniami i fachowcami. U nas też była znaczna różnica z cenami dolnośląskie/wielkopolskie. Na szczęście mieszkamy blisko granicy województwa i można materiały albo fachowców ściągnąć. Wełna na ściany (pół tira) kupiona w mazowieckim, a na budowę przyjechała prosto od producenta z lubuskiego.

----------


## Gremlinka

Do wykończeniówki jeszcze nie doszliśmy. Takie rzeczy na pewno będą z internetu.Chociaż w niektórych hurtowniach instalacyjnych jest taniej niż w necie a można sobie samemu przywieźć, wymienić, zamienić. 
Ale resztę materiałów tez ściągaliśmy nie ze swojego województwa, w większości od sąsiadów. Kominy przyjechały z Czamaninka.
Nie jesteśmy tacy odważni, żeby drogie i duże rzeczy zamawiać nie wiadomo skąd. Koszty transportu są zabójcze i często po chłodnej kalkulacji nie opłacało się brać czegoś tańszego- za to transport nie wiadomo jaki i nie wiadomo czy na działkę wjadą.
Muszę z przykrością stwierdzić, że wszędzie jest taniej niż w warmińsko-mazurskim.
Nasza ekipa też jest od sąsiadów i do ocieplenia też nie będą od nas.Wiele razy już słyszałam, że komuś nie od nas opłaca się robić "u nas", bo ceny za robociznę są zwyczajnie wyższe, chociaż i tak niższe niż oferują "nasi".
To się chyba nazywa zmowa.  :mad: 
W każdym razie z zamawianiem z nieznanych miejsc też trzeba uważać  :Confused:

----------


## Gremlinka

Mieliśmy na początku fajną propozycję na bloczki betonowe na fundament. Już miały jechać, ale przedstawiciel sprawdził lokalne ceny i stwierdził, że chce za mało w porównaniu z naszym rynkiem  i nie dało się go przegadać. Ale i tak sprzedał nam je taniej niż z lokalnego składu.
Więc jak bardzo się chce to można ale i tak lokalny rynek się za nami "ciągnie".  :tongue:  :yes:

----------


## dusiaka

> Szukałem na forum informacjo o tym domku  http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Ant...idp,11358.html  , ale nie jest chyba popularny. Buduje go jedna osoba, która od dawna nic nie pisała w dzienniku. Wszystko oprócz dachu , elektryki i gazu będziemy robić sami - fundamenty, ściany i cała wykończeniówka bez fachowców. Jest szansa zmieścić się w 200 tyś ? Oczywiście interesuje mnie wersja bez garażu.


*schilack* - proszę bardzo, poczytaj tutaj, blog "żyje", właściele już wykańczają domek i nawet wszystkie koszty sobie zapisują  :yes: 
http://www.antek-jaslo.mojabudowa.pl/

I jeszcze jeden Antek na trochę wcześniejszym etapie- kładzenia więźby. Koszty też są :big grin: 
http://www.antek-lublin.mojabudowa.pl/



> Da się przeskoczyć tylko trzeba chcieć U mnie w regionie robocizna jak i materiały są drogie.Ekipę do SSO miałem z Radomia czyli ok.200km ode mnie,styropian ściągałem z Łodzi,silikaty z Kielc,więźbę z Podhala,gwoździe,kątowniki,folie,pierdoły z allegro i mimo kosztów transportu przyoszczedziłem ładnych kilka jak nie kilkanaście tys.zł Z okolicy jedynie jakieś pierdoły na już.


*Arturo72* - a dałbyś namiar na tą firmę z Łodzi, od której brałeś styropian (ew. na priv)?




> Popieram, czasem warto rozejrzeć się za materiałem trochę dalej. Do mnie styropian jechał 150 km, dowóz gratis, a w lokalnym składzie chcieli 100 za dowóz i oczywiście styropian droższy. Podobnie z materiałem do c.o. z Łodzi zamawiałam, zaoszczędziłam spoooro kasy mimo że za transport płaciłam.


*Kwitko* - mogłabyś się podzielić tą wiedzą? Od kogo kupowaliście materiały do c.o.?

----------


## bury_kocur

*Kwitko*, jeśli styropian jechał do Was z kierunku północnego lub zachodniego zwłaszcza, to i ja poproszę o namiar  :smile:

----------


## jaro4

> Czasem się cieszę, że na forum trafiłam dopiero, kiedy budowa już ruszała, a nie wcześniej - pewnie bym się nie odważyła zacząć za te pieniądze po przeczytaniu paru takich postów. A jednak słusznie mówi się, że nad szaleńcami czuwa Opatrzność


A ja wręcz przeciwnie czytałem czytałem, i zapadła decyzja o budowie i czytam dalej i coraz więcej wątpliwości.Skąd ludziska takie ceny biorą. Podoba mi się twoje trzeżwe podejście do budoeania

----------


## Aleksandryta

> DEZET - Ten domek to wg mnie właśnie próba poprawienia choć odrobinę tego "cepa", tych różnych bezkompromisowych tanich koszmarków, czterospadowych domków-grzybków, tych kurników wysokich z gołymi dwumetrowymi ścianami pod okapami , krytych blachą wiśniową, nie pasujących nigdzie i do niczego. Tak, ogniomur to rzeczywiście ozdoba nie pełniąca swej pierwotnej roli, ale w tym wypadku bardzo na miejscu, prawidłowo i rzetelnie wykonana jest bezproblemowa. Niby jak przez setki lat budowniczowie sobie radzili bez tych wszystkich folii, mas, silikonów i nie ciekło? Co do dachówki ceramicznej to chyba też nie jest aż tak strasznie droższa od tych różnych blach itp., dokładnie nie liczyłem, ale co to za dom bez czerwonej naturalnej dachówki, coraz piękniejszej z upływem lat(przeciwnie do różnych sztuczności i imitacji typu blacha w połysku albo pomalowany beton). Domek z dachówką jest w każdej bajce i książeczce dla dzieci, zawsze dobrze wygląda i dobrze się kojarzy. Czegoś się trzeba trzymać mimo napiętych funduszy, inaczej to wszystko wygląda tak jak wygląda, że jak to się mówi zęby bolą. 
> 
> bowess - adso to rzeczywiście ten z Melku, wasz projekt też biorę pod uwagę
> 
> Kojarzy ktoś może przy okazji ten domek, był gdzieś na forum, nie umiem go zlokalizować.


To dom jednego z forumowiczów ze Ślaska, który byl budowany gdzies w latach 2002-4 (chyba). Projekt indywidualny. Ściana jednowarstwowa YTONG. Miałam zdjęcia tego domu na poprzednim kompie. Jeden z moich ulubionych projektów. A skąd masz to zdjęcie?
Niestety nie pamiętam nicku tego forumowicza.  :sad:

----------


## Scarlet

Dusiaka dzięki ! Czyli jednak komus podoba się Antek, miło  :smile:

----------


## adso1

Aleksandryto, zdjęcie (mam ich więcej) zapisałem kiedyś z tego wątku na który naprowadziła mnie ponownie bowess na poprzedniej stronie. Jeszcze go sobie nie przejrzałem, ale coś mi świta, że to było gdzieś w Zawierciu lub bardziej w Jaworznie. Może udam się w weekend na poszukiwania tego domku. Wydrukuję sobie jego zdjęcie i będę się kręcił po tamtejszych barach i wypytywał barmanów czy go kiedyś widział  :smile:  . A może lepiej taksówkarzy? Jestem niezmiernie ciekaw jak on teraz  wygląda.

----------


## bowess

Jeszcze raz wkleję dla Aleksandryty.  :smile: 
*hawkmoon* Współczesny dom XIX-wieczny http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...om-XIX-wieczny

----------


## piuma

Ja też się boję zaczynać z budową  :sad:

----------


## Kwitko

*Kocur* firma od styropianu to bud-mad z Wrocławia, dokładne namiary poszły na priv.

----------


## Kwitko

*dusiaka* materiały do c.o. kupowane przez allegro, firma działa pod nazwą hurtgrzewka. Dokładne namiary przesyłam na priv.  Ale firmę naprawdę polecam, bardzo dobry kontakt, oferta przygotowane błyskawicznie, pani po drugiej stronie słuchawki bardzo cierpliwa, a materiał przywiózł mi właściciel hurtowni żeby było szybciej i pewniej.

----------


## dusiaka

*Kwitko, Arturo72* -dziekuję  :yes:

----------


## Kalisa

Za bardzo nie wysiliłes się z tą reklamą, chyba nie doceniasz forumowiczów  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> moim zdanie alternatywą przy tej cenie jest dom z kontenera, jest firma która buduje takie domy, są tanie a wyglądają super, jak murowane a nie trzeba się zarżnąć na całe życie. Ta strona to: www.cargodom.pl, pozdr


A konkretnie to co tu chcesz nam sprzedać-kontener w cenie domu?

----------


## TOMI1975

> ale co to za dom bez czerwonej naturalnej dachówki, coraz piękniejszej z upływem lat(przeciwnie do różnych sztuczności i imitacji typu blacha w połysku albo pomalowany beton). Domek z dachówką jest w każdej bajce i książeczce dla dzieci, zawsze dobrze wygląda i dobrze się kojarzy. Czegoś się trzeba trzymać mimo napiętych funduszy, inaczej to wszystko wygląda tak jak wygląda, że jak to się mówi zęby bolą.


Nie no litości. Dawno nie czytałem większej bzdury. Estetyka domu nie zależy tylko i wyłącznie od jednego konkretnego rodzaju materiału, koloru, itp. To zawsze jest kwestia indywidualnie przyjętych rozwiązań bryły, materiałów, skali budynku, nawiązania do kontekstu, itp. Za każdym razem dom ( i inne rzeczy) należy ocenić indywidualnie. Znam mnóstwo domów z czerwoną dachówką, które wyglądają jak półtora nieszczęścia, są pokraczne, pretensjonalne, po prostu szpetne, znam również masę domów, które mają dachy np. antracytowe lub z tytan cynku ( tak, tak, blacha może też być baardzo ok) i są po prostu świetne. Nie ma jakiejś jednej recepty na idealny materiał, po prostu. Stąd takie zadufane deklaracje jak twoja są po prostu śmieszne. Ogólnie to można raczej doradzać np. umiar, prostotę, szukanie materiałów, które jakoś lokalnie są obecne w domach, itp. Nie jest jak piszesz, że domek z czerwoną dachówką zawsze kojarzy się dobrze, to kolejna nieprawda, bo np. wielu osobom może kojarzyć z tymi wszystkimi pseudodworkami dość nieudolnie nawiązującymi do oryginalnych dworów, które same w sobie są majstersztykami. Powstrzymałbym się od tak zdecydowanych i ograniczonych ( i krzywdzących) opinii. I żeby nie było nie jestem wrogiem czerwonej dachówki. Nie wykluczam, że gdyby lokalne uwarunkowania dały przesłankę do ich zastosowania to bez mrugnięcia okiem położyłbym czerwoną dachówkę u siebie. Czerwona dachówka nie gwarantuje absolutnie niczego w kwestii estetyki, to nie takie proste.....

----------


## marynata

Taaaaaaaa...akurat czerwona dachówka leży na zagrzybiałym domu moich teściów i jeżeli miałaby pojawić się w bajce,to pod tą dachówką mogłaby zamieszkać tylko czarownica.
Popieram-litości  :big tongue:

----------


## marynata

> Że do mnie to było ze Stanluxem ?


Usunięto post reklamiarza.W moim poście wyżej jest cytat z niego.

----------


## fotohobby

nie, do tego od kontenerów  :smile:

----------


## Snotling

Hejka.

Planujemy budowę domu* 100m2* pow. użytkowej. Chcemy wziąć kredyt na kwotę* 250 tys zł*. Domek który wybraliśmy to Malibu 2:

http://www.dobry-dom.pl/projekty-dom...-malibu-2.html

Czy myślicie, że wybudowanie takiego domku do stanu do zamieszkania jest realne? Nie mowie o jakimś super wykończeniu i drogich materiałach. Chcemy budować systemem gospodarczym, zlecając poszczególne etapy. Ktoś może budował podobny domek? Jeśli tak to będziemy wdzięczni na każdą pomocną opinię  :yes: 

Pozdrawiamy,
S&M

----------


## kogut73

Witajcie .Sam mam zamiar wybudować za około 200 tys.
Podpowiedzcie proszę czy budować tak jak na rysunku czy robić odbicie lustrzane ?
Prosze o poradę ,chodzi mi o strony świata .

----------


## fotohobby

> Podpowiedzcie proszę czy budować tak jak na rysunku czy robić odbicie lustrzane ?
> Prosze o poradę ,chodzi mi o strony świata .


W tym układzie miałbyś taras od północy i ciemny salon... zdecydowanie lustro

----------


## kogut73

Dzięki Arturo72 .
Taki też miałem zamiar ale nie byłem do końca zdecydowany .
Trochę mnie przeraża myśl że trzeba będzie załatwiać na nowo PnB.
Wie ktoś jak to wygląda od strony formalnej ,czy tak samo długo to trwa jak PnB?

----------


## Kwitko

Koniecznie lustro, tak od południ masz w zasadzie ścianę bez okien. Bardzo nie ekonomiczne rozwiązanie. Musisz zrobić projekt zamienny, w starostwie oczekiwanie pewnie podobnie co normalne pozwolenie. No i jeszcze czas dla architekta.Trochę to potrwa.

----------


## fotohobby

Czytając Twoje przeprawy z urzędami nie dziwię się, że cierpnie Ci skóra na myśl o konieczności złożenia projektu zastępczego i ponownego oczekiwania, ale.... 
Dlaczego nikt Ci tego nie zasugerował wcześniej ?  Architekt dokonujący adaptacji ? 
Przecież ta zmiana się wręcz narzuca...

----------


## miloszenko

> Dzięki Arturo72 .
> Taki też miałem zamiar ale nie byłem do końca zdecydowany .
> Trochę mnie przeraża myśl że trzeba będzie załatwiać na nowo PnB.
> Wie ktoś jak to wygląda od strony formalnej ,czy tak samo długo to trwa jak PnB?


A czy na pewno bedzie potrzebny projekt zamienny?? Czy odbicie lustrzane narusza jakies istotne parametry budynku jak:

otwory okiennie na scienie blizej niz 4 metry od granicy,
kubatura budynku,
usytowanie na dzialce ??

Z zewnatrz to praktycznie tylko zmiana lokalizacji otworow okiennych, mozna tak obrocic zeby wykusy czy wejscia nie zmieniac, zmiany w srodku sa dla gminy nieistotne.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Hejka.
> 
> Planujemy budowę domu* 100m2* pow. użytkowej. Chcemy wziąć kredyt na kwotę* 250 tys zł*. Domek który wybraliśmy to Malibu 2:
> 
> http://www.dobry-dom.pl/projekty-domow/11776-1-malibu-2.html
> 
> Czy myślicie, że wybudowanie takiego domku do stanu do zamieszkania jest realne? Nie mowie o jakimś super wykończeniu i drogich materiałach. Chcemy budować systemem gospodarczym, zlecając poszczególne etapy. Ktoś może budował podobny domek? Jeśli tak to będziemy wdzięczni na każdą pomocną opinię 
> 
> Pozdrawiamy,
> S&M


Najpierw sprawdz, czy masz szanse na kredyt, bo jesli to ma byc na 100% inwestycji to raczej szansy nie ma. Byl tutaj taki jeden co dostal PnB, ale nie sprawdzil w banku , ze nie ma zdolnosci kredytowej. Od stycznia tego roku sa bardzo zaostrzone warunki przyznawania kredytow hipotecznych.

----------


## fotohobby

> A czy na pewno bedzie potrzebny projekt zamienny??



Raczej tak - kształty elewacji są raczej niezmienne. Ja nie byłem pewien (czy może inaczej - mieliśmy z Żoną zdania odrębne  :smile:  ) w temacie wielkości jednego z otworów okiennych i początkowo chcieliśmy budując zrobic większy, z myślą, że w razie gdyby nam nie odpowiadał nieco go zamurować, ale architekt nakazał podjęcie ostatecznej decyzji jeszcze przed oddaniem projektu

----------


## kogut73

> A czy na pewno bedzie potrzebny projekt zamienny?? Czy odbicie lustrzane narusza jakies istotne parametry budynku jak:
> 
> otwory okiennie na scienie blizej niz 4 metry od granicy,
> kubatura budynku,
> usytowanie na dzialce ??
> 
> Z zewnatrz to praktycznie tylko zmiana lokalizacji otworow okiennych, mozna tak obrocic zeby wykusy czy wejscia nie zmieniac, zmiany w srodku sa dla gminy nieistotne.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Niestety nikt nie podpowiedział.A  co do projektu zamiennego to podobno trzeba zrobić ze względu na zmiany w mapce zagospodarowania działki.
W innym miejscu taras i przyłącza .

----------


## DEZET

> marynata - no dobra, nie będziemy wchodzić niepotrzebne dywagacje, wiadomo o co chodzi. Przy dzisiejszych materiałach i technologiach to uszczelnienie takich prostych rzeczy to chyba nie jest problem. Takie uszczelnienie jest przy każdym kominie, czy po bokach czy na dole i nawet u góry.


Dzisiejsze materiały to jedno- a fachowość budowlańców to druga sprawa. Wierz lub nie , ale mam znajomych, którzy budowali, kładli dachówkę i ciekło, a właściwie lało się- na nic technologia, jak dekarz doopa. 
Najprostsze rzeczy mogą spieprzyć- jeden przykład u bittera- wycięcie styropianu po skosie przerosło wykonawcę ocieplenia- na szczęście inwestor wyłapał.

Bowess- dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Snotling

> Najpierw sprawdź, czy masz szanse na kredyt, bo jeśli to ma byc na 100% inwestycji to raczej szansy nie ma. Byl tutaj taki jeden co dostal PnB, ale nie sprawdził w banku , ze nie ma zdolności kredytowej. Od stycznia tego roku sa bardzo zaostrzone warunki przyznawania kredytow hipotecznych.


Sprawdzaliśmy w kilku bankach i zdolność mamy jak najbardziej. Jako wkład własny działka 950 m2.
Pytanie czy za 250 tys jest szansa postawić ten domek stawiając na wynajętych ludzi, bo tak czy siak aby ktoś zrobił mi wycenę muszę kupić projekt domu. Nie chciał bym wyrzucić 2 tys zł w błoto, tylko po to żeby ktoś później powiedział mi, że niestety w takiej w kwocie się nie zmieszczę  :sad:  W takim wypadku będę zmuszony kupić projekt mniejszego domku. Dodam że chodzi o ten projekt:

http://www.dobry-dom.pl/projekty-dom...-malibu-2.html

Dzięki za wszystkie rady.
S&M

----------


## adso1

> Nie no litości. Dawno nie czytałem większej bzdury. Estetyka domu nie zależy tylko i wyłącznie od jednego konkretnego rodzaju materiału, koloru, itp. To zawsze jest kwestia indywidualnie przyjętych rozwiązań bryły, materiałów, skali budynku, nawiązania do kontekstu, itp. Za każdym razem dom ( i inne rzeczy) należy ocenić indywidualnie. Znam mnóstwo domów z czerwoną dachówką, które wyglądają jak półtora nieszczęścia, są pokraczne, pretensjonalne, po prostu szpetne, znam również masę domów, które mają dachy np. antracytowe lub z tytan cynku ( tak, tak, blacha może też być baardzo ok) i są po prostu świetne. Nie ma jakiejś jednej recepty na idealny materiał, po prostu. Stąd takie zadufane deklaracje jak twoja są po prostu śmieszne. Ogólnie to można raczej doradzać np. umiar, prostotę, szukanie materiałów, które jakoś lokalnie są obecne w domach, itp. Nie jest jak piszesz, że domek z czerwoną dachówką zawsze kojarzy się dobrze, to kolejna nieprawda, bo np. wielu osobom może kojarzyć z tymi wszystkimi pseudodworkami dość nieudolnie nawiązującymi do oryginalnych dworów, które same w sobie są majstersztykami. Powstrzymałbym się od tak zdecydowanych i ograniczonych ( i krzywdzących) opinii. I żeby nie było nie jestem wrogiem czerwonej dachówki. Nie wykluczam, że gdyby lokalne uwarunkowania dały przesłankę do ich zastosowania to bez mrugnięcia okiem położyłbym czerwoną dachówkę u siebie. Czerwona dachówka nie gwarantuje absolutnie niczego w kwestii estetyki, to nie takie proste.....


OK może trochę uogólniłem, nie każdemu się to samo podoba czy kojarzy. Raczej chodziło mi o to, że zgrabny domek z czerwonym dachem w otoczeniu zieleni większości kojarzy się pozytywnie. Niektórym dachówka kojarzy się z ruderą teściowej, tak bywa.

Nigdzie zaś nie napisałem, że dachówka czy tam inny materiał to recepta na piękny dom. Co za nonsens. Nie wpadłbym na to. Daruj sobie analizy.

Tutaj chodzi o domek architekta, konkretny przypadek w konkretnym miejscu. O wybór między dachówką, a blachodachówką, kilka tysięcy tańszą imitacją dachówki.

----------


## TOMI1975

Po doprecyzowaniu już wiadomo o co Ci chodzi. Pierwsza wypowiedź była jednak zdecydowana i krzywdząca dla innych niż dachówka rozwiązań, stąd moje oburzenie na nią. I tyle.

----------


## Kalisa

> Że do mnie to było ze Stanluxem ?


Gdzież bym śmiała .... :yes: 




> nie, do tego od kontenerów


 :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

Snotling już wcześniej o tym pisałem ale  się powtórzę bo Twój projekt jest troszkę podobny do tego który wybudował mój kuzyn. Włożył sporo pracy własnej ale wszystkie najważniejsze etapy systemem zleconym różnym firmom, fakt że wybierał fachowców raczej tanich, znajomych jak mógł to pomagał. Nie znam dokładnego kosztorysu ale dom wybudował za mnie niż 200 tys. (oczywiście bez nowych mebli czy sprzętów).

Link do projektu

http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Sofia_II/

A masz już wybrany projekt tego mniejszego domku? Może to dobre rozwiązanie? Budować mniejszy ale ze spokojną głową bo będą większe szanse że się uda.

----------


## RadziejS

Niepraktyczna ta Sofia wg mnie. Ciekawy układ w środku, duży salon, ale brak miejsca na magazynowanie rzeczy wszelakich.

----------


## adso1

A to nie jest krzywdzące dla innych?
Zdjęcie ze strony http://raider55.blox.pl/html/1310721,262146,169.html?3
polecam, przykłady czego nie robić.

edit: oczywiście, że nie mam nic przeciwko estetycznym pokryciom dachowym.

----------


## TOMI1975

Nie chcę kontynuowac OT ale tu się z tobą zgadzam. Zdjęcie jednak nie broni teorii jakoby czerwona fachówka gwarantowała jakośc architektury. Zdjęcie masakruje, straszne jak ludzie na skąd inąd ładnej działce mogą stworzy coś tak szpetnego. Straszne...EOT.

----------


## adso1

Teoria nie do obrony EOT.

----------


## dziudziuss

Witam wszystkich.
Mam pytanko.Czy uda mi sie wybudowac SKRZATA C115 za 200tyś?

----------


## bury_kocur

Popytaj tych, co już zbudowali - z tego, co widzę, jest kilka Skrzatów na forum.

----------


## DEZET

> A to nie jest krzywdzące dla innych?
> Zdjęcie ze strony http://raider55.blox.pl/html/1310721,262146,169.html?3
> polecam, przykłady czego nie robić.
> 
> edit: oczywiście, że nie mam nic przeciwko estetycznym pokryciom dachowym.


I jak tu bronić czerwoną dachówkę? A ta chatka to do jakiegoś lunaparku się nadaje :wink: 
U mnie WZ określały kolor dachu na brązowy i... po sprawie.

----------


## Kristof_30

Witam wszystkich forumowiczów nie wiem czy dobrze trafiłem ale mam pytanie czy ktoś się orientuje czy za 250000 mogę wybudować ten projekt http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4f3e713b94824 działkę już mam projekt kupiłem warunki zabudowy dostałem tylko pozwolenie na budowę muszę dostać ale potrzebowałbym tu porady fachowców na forum z jakimi kosztami muszę się liczyć dziękuje z góry za odpowiedz pozdrawiam.

----------


## adso1

Kristof_30 - link chyba nie działa, przynajmniej u mnie.

DEZET - to właśnie blachodachówka

----------


## Kristof_30

Witam podaje nazwę tego projektu jeżeli link się nie otwiera Dom w Nerinach 91,70 m2 + garaż 18,30 m2

----------


## Kwitko

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...713b94824,2706 o ten projekt chodzi?

----------


## Kristof_30

Witam Kwitko tak dokładnie o ten projekt chodzi.

----------


## fenix2

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów nie wiem czy dobrze trafiłem ale mam pytanie czy ktoś się orientuje czy za 250000 mogę wybudować ten projekt http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4f3e713b94824 działkę już mam projekt kupiłem warunki zabudowy dostałem tylko pozwolenie na budowę muszę dostać ale potrzebowałbym tu porady fachowców na forum z jakimi kosztami muszę się liczyć dziękuje z góry za odpowiedz pozdrawiam.


Za 250tyś powinno się udać w SSZ przy dobrej i niedrogiej ekipie.

----------


## 6mastroiani

Moim zdaniem może być trochę cieżko, z doświadczenia wiem że zawsze do kalkulacji trzeba dodać 10-20 %,

----------


## Kwitko

Według mnie SSZ uda się na pewno. I może nawet trochę więcej.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam wszystkich forumowiczów nie wiem czy dobrze trafiłem ale mam pytanie czy ktoś się orientuje czy za 250000 mogę wybudować ten projekt http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4f3e713b94824 działkę już mam projekt kupiłem warunki zabudowy dostałem tylko pozwolenie na budowę muszę dostać ale potrzebowałbym tu porady fachowców na forum z jakimi kosztami muszę się liczyć dziękuje z góry za odpowiedz pozdrawiam.


Ja widzę SSZ w okolicach 200tys. Reszta 80-100 zależnie od standardu. Nie piszesz jak planujesz budowę- samemu, czy ekipy- a to robi różnicę. Koszty robocizny to spory wydatek.

----------


## Kwitko

Ja bym dała trochę więcej na wykończenie jeżeli robione ekipami. Same instalację zjedzą jakieś 50 tys. A tynki, wylewki, płytki, elewacje, tarasy itp.  No chyba że sporo pracy własnej.

----------


## Kwitko

Ale ja jeszcze o kotłowni myślałam. A podłogówkę masz super tanio  :big grin: 
No rzeczywiście może trochę przesadziłam z tymi 50 tys. ale jak się czyta ile ludzie płacą....

----------


## miloszenko

> Znowu przesada,jestem właśnie świeżo po instalacjach wod-kan i elektrycznej i koszt to 10tys.zł z materiałem,podłogówkę na 118m2 mam za 6tys.zł z materiałem...
> Co parterówka to parterówka


Arturo, fajnie, ze Ci sie tak tanio udalo ale nieestety przecietna elektryka z robocizna w malym domku to koszt blizej 10 tys niz 5. Pomijam juz jak ktos chce miec w peszlach albo nieco wiecej kabelkow niz minimum....

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

> podłogówkę na 118m2 mam za 6tys.zł z materiałem...


Ja mialem u siebie na 130 metrach cene 6,6 zl, wiec bardzo podobnie, ale sama podlogowka to jakas 1/3 jak nie 1/4 kosztow. W zaleznosci od zrodla energii kotlownia wyniesie kilkakrotnie drozej, u mnie za wyjatkowo tani kociol gazowy i zasobnik z montazem dalem 8 tys, ale do tego trzeba jeszcze zaplacic za wprowadzenie gazu do domu i pare innych rzeczy, i powoli dobija sie do 20 tys.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> Ja miałem cenę 30zł za punkt(w podłodze miałem w peszlach),75 punktów,250zł za skrzynkę,600mb kabli.
> Czyli chyba normalnie jak na taki dom.
> 
> Jak pisałem wyżej,gdybym miał mniejsze zużycie cwu to grzałbym prądem i wtedy koszt "kotłowni" byłby niższy niż koszt podłogówki.
> Kupiłem pompę ciepła i koszt kotłowni wyszedł 16tys.zł czyli podłogówka to 1/25 "kotłowni" 
> P.S
> Nie raz pisałem,że gaz ziemny to bardzo droga inwestycja 
> Ja mam gaz przy działce i zdecydowałem się na prąd a nie na gaz w pierwszej wersji


Zobaczymy co będzie jak zaczniesz używać :wink: 

Co do "straszenia"  Kristofa_30 - parterówka, czyli niby taniej, ale : dach skomplikowany, 3 kominy, strop żelbetowy, "upiększenia" elewacji to kosztuje.
Bez ekip da się taniej. Sporo z metrażu odchodzi na komunikację.

----------


## marynata

> Nie jest problemem zmiana stropu na drewniany,dach jest prosty a dwa kominy spokojnie można zlikwidować.
> Dalej twierdzę,że w 150tys.zł może się spokojnie zamknąć z SSZ,oczywiście systemem gospodarczym.




No ale to już nie będzie dokładnie ten projekt o który pyta.
Ale ja myślę że ssz zamknie się w 150 tyś i bez jakiegoś wyżyłowanego systemu gospodarczego.A elewacji nie trzeba komplikować zgodnie z projektem.
Czy strop żelbetowy jest faktycznie dużo droższy od drewnianego?Były już dyskusje o tym na forum i nie jest to takie oczywiste.

----------


## yaiba83

Trzeba najpierw zapytać gościa co umie sam zrobić a potem gdybać czy wybuduje systemem gospodarczym. Ja osobiście twierdzę, że 200 dużych złotówek to będzie tak ino ino.

----------


## Kristof_30

Witam wszystkich dziękuję za podpowiedzi a wiec tak panele elektrykę kafelki jakieś montaże drzwi wewnętrznych oraz rigipsy ocieplenie zewnętrzne i inne drobne rzeczy potrafię sobie sam zrobić najbardziej mi zależy żeby go postawić z dachem tylko nie wiem czy dachówka ale chyba droga czy dlachodachówka i żeby go zamknąć a potem spokojnie pomieszczenie po pomieszczeniu będę sobie robił a ogrzewanie chce mieć pompę ciepła i wiem ze droga inwestycja ale wygodna pisze o oferty do firm trochę już takich wykończeniówek chwyciłem w domu u teściów wiem ze nie jestem mistrzem świata w tych sprawach ale dam sobie rade z niektórymi wykończeniami a niektórych rzeczy trzeba będzie się nauczyć.

----------


## Kristof_30

Chciałem dodać że nie wliczam całego ogrzewania w ta kwotę bo to już będzie firma robiła z całym ogrzewaniem podłogowym a komin to bym jeden zostawił na wypadek jakiegoś kominka może się przyda kiedyś.

----------


## Kristof_30

A co macie na myśli system gospodarczy przy takiej inwestycji czy może to ktoś sprecyzować jak by miało to wyglądać.

----------


## marchew

Kristof_30 - proszę stosuj interpunkcję. Będzie wówczas łatwiej czytać Twoje wypowiedzi.  :yes:

----------


## marynata

> A co macie na myśli system gospodarczy przy takiej inwestycji czy może to ktoś sprecyzować jak by miało to wyglądać.


Coś dłubniesz samemu,poza tym szukasz tanich ekip i materiałów w dobrej cenie,a nie zdajesz się na pierwszą lepszą hurtownię.

----------


## bury_kocur

Z tego co zauważyłam, system gospodarczy jest rozumiany dwojako - albo jako osobiste zasuwanie na budowie, przy pomocy przysłowiowego szwagra  :wink: , albo jako wyszukiwanie tanich ekip do każdego etapu osobno, pilnowanie zaopatrzenia itd - czyli zajęcie się całą logistyką w celu znalezienia jak najkorzystniejszych cenowo rozwiązań. Myślę, że wielu inwestorów łączy jedno z drugim i takim systemem można uzyskać spore oszczędności.

----------


## moncik

Hej Wam,

Ja do domu za 200 tys nie aspiruję, w założeniach nie chcieliśmy przekroczyć 250 tys. Czy się uda? Nie wiem, raczej nie, choć związane jest to raczej ze świadomą zmiana kilku rzeczy na droższe, niż niekontrolowanym przekroczeniem budżetu. Aktualny stan, po zamówieniu bramy i ostatecznym zamknięciu budynku wyniesie nas około 173 400 pln. W tym są wszystkie koszty, łącznie z dofinansowaną przydomową oczyszczalnią ścieków, instalacją CO (podłogówka i rozprowadzenie instalacji pod grzejniki na wszelki wypadek) i CWU, instalacją elektryczną, wylewkami, tynkami gipsowymi Diamond i wykonaniem projektowanej charakterystyki cieplnej. Brakuje pieca (nad tym jeszcze się zastanawiamy, czy eko groszek czy PCI powietrzna), części instalacji WM i rekuperatora, no i całej pozostałej części wymaganej do zamieszkania  :bash: 

Budynek ma prostą bryłę, ale jest dość spory (166 m po podłogach), można było go jeszcze uprościć, zaoszczędzić na kilku rzeczach. "Tymi ręcami" rozłożyliśmy tylko perlit na podłodze i kanały WM. Reasumując, tak, wierzę, że można zrobić dom za 200 tys  :smile:  mimo, że nam się nie uda.

----------


## Snotling

> Hej Wam,
> 
> Ja do domu za 200 tys nie aspiruję, w założeniach nie chcieliśmy przekroczyć 250 tys. Czy się uda? Nie wiem, raczej nie, choć związane jest to raczej ze świadomą zmiana kilku rzeczy na droższe, niż niekontrolowanym przekroczeniem budżetu. Aktualny stan, po zamówieniu bramy i ostatecznym zamknięciu budynku wyniesie nas około 173 400 pln. W tym są wszystkie koszty, łącznie z dofinansowaną przydomową oczyszczalnią ścieków, instalacją CO (podłogówka i rozprowadzenie instalacji pod grzejniki na wszelki wypadek) i CWU, instalacją elektryczną, wylewkami, tynkami gipsowymi Diamond i wykonaniem projektowanej charakterystyki cieplnej. Brakuje pieca (nad tym jeszcze się zastanawiamy, czy eko groszek czy PCI powietrzna), części instalacji WM i rekuperatora, no i całej pozostałej części wymaganej do zamieszkania 
> 
> Budynek ma prostą bryłę, ale jest dość spory (166 m po podłogach), można było go jeszcze uprościć, zaoszczędzić na kilku rzeczach. "Tymi ręcami" rozłożyliśmy tylko perlit na podłodze i kanały WM. Reasumując, tak, wierzę, że można zrobić dom za 200 tys  mimo, że nam się nie uda.


No i to są krzepiące słowa  :smile: 
Ile pracy własnej włożyłeś w budowę? Budowałeś jedną firmą, czy do poszczególnych prac najmowałeś inne ekipy?

----------


## bowess

Pojawiły się pytania o Skrzata i dom w nerinach.

Skrzat za 200 możliwy tylko przy bardzo dużym wkładzie robocizny własnej, albo (a najlepiej również) odchudzeniu czegoś w kosztorysie, bo teraz ma 206 netto bez wykończeń wewnętrznych. Ekipami do postawienia moim zdaniem za 250.

Dom w nerinach być może za 250 do zamieszkania, ale ręki sobie za to obciąć nie dam. *DEZET* wypisał co ma z podrażaczy. Gdyby coś tu potanić, to byłoby dobrze, no ale zgadzam się z *marynatą*, że to już będzie nieco inny projekt nieco innego domu.

Z innej beczki. Oba projekty mają taką cechę, która dla mnie jest nieakceptowalna - najwygodniejsze mieszkanko ma w nich samochód.  :smile:  W obu jest bardzo mało miejsca na szafy, jakiekolwiek przechowywanie, ale to może moje skrzywienie, bo oprócz standardowych kwestii tekstylnych i dziecięcych mam dużo książek, na które muszę mieć parę półek. W nerinach niezbyt ekonomiczna też instalacja wodna - rozkład pomieszczeń powoduje, że jest rozciągnięta na cały budynek, no ale to nie są kwoty rujnujące. O programach użytkowych celowo nic nie piszę, bo jak już wybrane, to zakładam, że przemyślane i pasujące do stylu życia danej rodziny.

----------


## moncik

> No i to są krzepiące słowa 
> Ile pracy własnej włożyłeś w budowę? Budowałeś jedną firmą, czy do poszczególnych prac najmowałeś inne ekipy?


Ja jestem ona, nie on  :big tongue:  Tak jak napisałam, perlit na podłodze plus rozłożenie kanałów wentylacji mechanicznej - tylko to zrobiliśmy sami. Reszta jest dziełem różnych ekip, osób. Najniższa cena nie była jedynym kryterium, ważna była też jakość - np. przy tynkach wewnętrznych wybraliśmy ekipę, która była stosunkowo droga, tylko staraliśmy się negocjować. Raz się dało, raz nie  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Przy wyborze projektu najpierw patrzymy na rysunki z zewnątrz danego domu, potem dopiero na układ funkcjonalny.
Często elewacja nas zachwyca i zostajemy z takim domem, zostawiając układ wewnętrzny jaki jest.
Wynika stąd m. in. nieciekawy układ pomieszczeń, brak przestrzeni na szafy i wygodny... garaż ( bowess :wink:  )
Również rozciągłość instalacji jest ważna- odległość pieca od punktów odbioru cwu powoduje większe zużycie wody.
Takich przemyśleń trzeba wiele...i potrzeba na to czasu przed budową.
Nie wiem czy było, ale może warto byłoby zrobić taki spis "dla potomności" zasad wyboru domu do np.200tys. zł.?!

----------


## bury_kocur

> Nie wiem czy było, ale może warto byłoby zrobić taki spis "dla potomności" zasad wyboru domu do np.200tys. zł.?!


No pewnie, a przynajmniej usystematyzować to, co już na forum się mówi w tym temacie od dawna.
Mogę zacząć i wypisać to, co zastosowałam u siebie (ekstremalne cięcie kosztów  :wink: ), a kolejne osoby dopiszą do listy. A zatem:

- prosta bryła na rzucie prostokąta
- dach najlepiej dwuspadowy (prosta konstrukcja, mało drewna na więźbę)
- bez wykuszy, balkonów, lukarn
- bez okien połaciowych
- bez garażu w bryle
- część okien zastąpiona oszkleniem stałym
- jeśli z poddaszem, to wysoko wyciągnięte ścianki kolankowe - eliminuje się bezużyteczne metry podłogi, których nie sposób sensownie zagospodarować
- mało kominów, najlepiej wszystkie kanały skupione w jednym, max dwóch
- woda w jednym miejscu w domu (np. u mnie: łazienki w pionie, kuchnia za ścianą z jednej strony, kotłownia z drugiej) = jeden pion kanalizacyjny
- może to śmieszne - ale u siebie mam wszystkie okna balkonowe, odpada koszt parapetów z obu stron - a wygląda całkiem ekskluzywnie  :wink: 
- najważniejsze chyba: rozsądne planowanie wielkości domu, czyli odpowiednio do liczby mieszkańców - myślę, że 25-30m2/os to absolutnie wystarczająca powierzchnia

Reszta spostrzeżeń dotyczy raczej kosztów eksploatacji i trików w wykończeniówce  :smile:

----------


## RafBed

Polak im ma więcej czasu na przemyślenia robi się co raz bardziej zachłanny  :wink:   :smile: . Do rozpoczęcia prac jeszcze uuuuuu, PKP do końca roku wywala kabelki przechodzące przez działkę. Więc na razie tylko same poszukiwania i podglądactwo w dobrym słowa tego znaczeniu.
Zaczynałem poszukiwania od projektu Delicja. Później przyszedł etap Słoneczka II (wersja mała). A  że czasu jeszcze troszkę jest w oko wpadły dwa projekty
1. http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/niezapominajka
oczywiście bez koszmarnych wielgaśnych słupów (zastąpią je drewniane), poddasze na razie tylko jako stryszek
2. http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/gargamel
zmiana dachu na 2spadowy, poddasze również nie musi być od razu wykańczane (rodzina 2+1 /+2 koty  :smile: 

Czy te wymienione ostatnie dwa projekty wyjdą dużo drożej niż Słoneczko w mniejszej wersji (strop Teriva)?
Jeśli różnice nie są zbyt duże , który z dwóch ostatnich jest sensowniejszy. Dodam, że sami niewiele zrobimy własnymi ręcyma  :smile:  (znajomi jedynie instalacje elektryczną).
Pozdrawiam
Rafał

----------


## bury_kocur

Pobieżna ocena wskazywałaby, że Słoneczko II będzie zdecydowanie najtańsze w budowie. A Gargamel w moim odczuciu to dom dla całkiem sporej rodziny, chyba najdroższy z tych wymienionych.

----------


## DEZET

> Polak im ma więcej czasu na przemyślenia robi się co raz bardziej zachłanny  . Do rozpoczęcia prac jeszcze uuuuuu, PKP do końca roku wywala kabelki przechodzące przez działkę. Więc na razie tylko same poszukiwania i podglądactwo w dobrym słowa tego znaczeniu.
> Zaczynałem poszukiwania od projektu Delicja. Później przyszedł etap Słoneczka II (wersja mała). A  że czasu jeszcze troszkę jest w oko wpadły dwa projekty
> 1. http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/niezapominajka
> oczywiście bez koszmarnych wielgaśnych słupów (zastąpią je drewniane), poddasze na razie tylko jako stryszek
> 2. http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/gargamel
> zmiana dachu na 2spadowy, poddasze również nie musi być od razu wykańczane (rodzina 2+1 /+2 koty 
> 
> Czy te wymienione ostatnie dwa projekty wyjdą dużo drożej niż Słoneczko w mniejszej wersji (strop Teriva)?
> Jeśli różnice nie są zbyt duże , który z dwóch ostatnich jest sensowniejszy. Dodam, że sami niewiele zrobimy własnymi ręcyma  (znajomi jedynie instalacje elektryczną).
> ...


Koniecznie chcesz się pchać na poddasze użytkowe? Może lepiej budować parterówkę, jeśli działka na to pozwala,np. jak mój Irys z "Horyzontu".

----------


## marynata

W tym gargamelu jest masa pustych metrów,poza tym te okna na poddaszu-chyba nie da się przez nie wyjrzeć.

----------


## bowess

Tak na mój nos, to wychodzi tak, że oszczędnie podchodząc, można by Słoneczko postawić za 200, Niezapominajkę za 240, Gargamela za 270. Oczywiście lokalnie mogą wystąpić pewne odchylenia cenowe, ale taką różnicę w kosztach budowy prorokuję. Delicja też byłaby do 200.

Jeżeli ma być niedrogo, a jeszcze nie ma ustalonej ostatecznej liczby mieszkańców, to może coś typu z12? Dwie sypialnie na parterze, poddasze w miarę potrzeb zagospodarowane. To by było chyba takie rozwiązanie, przy którym do wprowadzenia poszłoby najmniej kasy. No albo parterówka z zapasową sypialnią od razu.

----------


## RafBed

DEZET: no właśnie są ograniczenia - działka bardzo wąska. Poza tym dobry ze mnie człek i na przyszłość myślę o teściowej. Stąd projekty z poddaszem, które można zagospodarować na sypialnie/łazienka. Wcale się nie upieram nad poddaszem do zrobienia w przyszłości. I w słoneczku teściowa się zmieści  :smile: . Chyba  :wink: . Do SSZ byłoby z kredytu, reszta ze sprzedaży mieszkania.
Pozdrawiam
Rafał

----------


## Scarlet

Nie chcę zakładać osobnego wątku więc zapytam tutaj. Zastanawiam się nad kupnem działki , cena i okolica jest ok, ale wymiary to 22 głęboka i 45 szeroka. Ponieważ chcemy dom parterowy  ( http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...arazem-wrd1210 ) ogród  ( około 600 m) musiałby znajdować się z boku. Co  myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu ? Taras i dwa pokoje byłyby na wschód, trzecia sypialnia i kuchnia na zachód. Planuję dołożenie okna w salonie od strony południowej.

----------


## Kwitko

Zazwyczaj takie działki są trochę tańsze, jeżeli Tobie nie przeszkadza ogród z boku (zawsze można jakimś ciekawym wysokim płotem ogrodzić) i cena odpowiada to kupuj.

----------


## DEZET

> Nie chcę zakładać osobnego wątku więc zapytam tutaj. Zastanawiam się nad kupnem działki , cena i okolica jest ok, ale wymiary to 22 głęboka i 45 szeroka. Ponieważ chcemy dom parterowy  ( http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-antek-wariant-b-z-pojedynczym-garazem-wrd1210 ) ogród  ( około 600 m) musiałby znajdować się z boku. Co  myślicie o takim rozwiązaniu ? Taras i dwa pokoje byłyby na wschód, trzecia sypialnia i kuchnia na zachód. Planuję dołożenie okna w salonie od strony południowej.


Myślę, że spokojnie możesz zastosować takie rozwiązanie. Układ względem stron świata masz (będziesz mieć) podobny do mojego, garaż mam niestety od południa, więc okna na południowej elewacji zrobić nie mogę ;( Ogród z boku w niczym nie przeszkadza. Plusem jest, że z boków nie będzie sąsiada za blisko :wink:

----------


## Xerses

> Ja miałem cenę 30zł za punkt(w podłodze miałem w peszlach),75 punktów,250zł za skrzynkę,600mb kabli.
> Czyli chyba normalnie jak na taki dom.
> 
> Jak pisałem wyżej,gdybym miał mniejsze zużycie cwu to grzałbym prądem i wtedy koszt "kotłowni" byłby niższy niż koszt podłogówki.
> Kupiłem pompę ciepła i koszt kotłowni wyszedł 16tys.zł czyli podłogówka to 1/25 "kotłowni" 
> P.S
> Nie raz pisałem,że gaz ziemny to bardzo droga inwestycja 
> Ja mam gaz przy działce i zdecydowałem się na prąd a nie na gaz w pierwszej wersji


Arturo albo Ci się cos pokręciło.  Przy tej ilości kabla na Twój metraż masz każdy obwód zakończony bezpiecznikiem, więc albo rycie w ścianie albo na podłodze peszel jak pisałeś. Zatem powinieneś miec około 10 bezpieczników + 1 może 2 siłowe, + różnicówka + ogranicznik przepięć.  wyprowadzenie do bednarki lub sondy . Więc skąd Ci sie wzięło te 5 tysiaków zł? z robocizną? Sama skrzynka w materiale to powinno być około 1600 zł o kablach nie wspominam. Chyba elektryków miałeś za darmo  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Xerses

> Mam w sumie 8 bezpieczników jednofazowych,1 bezpiecznik trójfazowy,2 różnicówki jednofazowe,1 róznicówka trójfazowa.Koszt bebechów skrzynki na Hagerze to 800zł,skrzynka Hagera 2x12 to 95zł Kable gniazdkowe+oświetleniowe 800zł,kabel ze skrzynki do domu 5x10x25m-400zł,bednarka 30mb-160zł,koszt montażu skrzynki 250zł,koszt podłączenia ze skrzynki do domu z wykopem 400zł,odbór elektryczny-150zł,75pkt*30zł=2250zł=5155zł __________________________Kable i osprzęt kupowany na allegro Bym skłamał,dokupowałem jeszcze kabla,także +300zł.


Hm.......... tanio kupiłeś ten 5x10.  :smile:  No a za kabel 600 m --> 800 zł to chyba netto - bo na allegro najtaniej 3x2,5 widziałem za 220 \100m i to jakiś noname. Musiałeś dobra promocje trafic chyba że od wiosny coś potaniało. Cóż ......... zabrakło mi tu ogranicznika przepięć w tej konfiguracji , no ale. Przeglądałem Twój dziennik budowy. Kable bez peszla po tym drewnianym stropie - powinni Ci to poprawić.  No i na ścianie powinni Ci wyryć bruzde  - bo szkoda tynku walić - chyba że cementowo wapienny dajesz no to luz.

----------


## Xerses

> Nie mam ogranicznika,elektryk wspominał,że dobrze by było żeby był ale nie ma,kabel 5x10 za 15zł/mb firma z Katowic,kabla 3x2,5 mam tylko 200mb,reszta to 3x1,5,o kablach w peszlach wiem i bruzdach też,tutaj zawaliłem od początku,peszle poprawie ale bruzdy już za późno.Od poniedziałku wchodzą tynkarze na tynk gipsowy 1cm.


Z tym ogranicznikiem przepieć to nie jestem do końca pewny ale nie wiem czy to Ci energetyka odbierze. Musiałbym sie dopytac mojego elektryka ale jak mnie pamięć nie zawodzi to był to punkt obwiązkowy w instalacji - pamiętam że sie od to dopytywałem bo ponad 500 zł ta kostka kosztowała.......

----------


## Xerses

> Nie mam ogranicznika,elektryk wspominał,że dobrze by było żeby był ale nie ma,kabel 5x10 za 15zł/mb firma z Katowic,kabla 3x2,5 mam tylko 200mb,reszta to 3x1,5,o kablach w peszlach wiem i bruzdach też,tutaj zawaliłem od początku,peszle poprawie ale bruzdy już za późno.Od poniedziałku wchodzą tynkarze na tynk gipsowy 1cm.


Tylko pilnuj gnoi bo moi też ładnie kładli na budowie której byłem, a u mnie musiałem dziadów non stop prostować , a i tak spieprzyli w paru miejscach. Na mokrym się niestety n e da wszystkiego wylapać. Jedyna ekipa z której jestem średnio zadowolony........

----------


## Kristof_30

Witam wszystkich koszty które poniosłem na starcie  :sad:  do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę tylko nie wiem czy są normalne:
1. wtórnik do celów projektowych (folia + płyta cd) - 1.500 zł - sporządza geodeta uprawniony,
2. adaptacja projektu typowego zakupionego  - 1.200,oo zł - sporządza osoba z uprawnieniami konstrukcyjno-architektonicznymi,
3. projekt przyłącza energetycznego (po uzyskaniu warunków technicznych) - 1.150,oo zł - sporządza osba z uprawnieniami elektrycznymi,
4. projekt przyłącza wodociagowego ( po uzyskani warunków technicznych)  - 900,oo zł - sporządza osoba z uprawnieniami wod-kan,
5. projekt przyłącza kanalizacyjnego  (po uzyskaniu warunków technicznych) - 900,oo zł - sporządza osoba z uprawnieniami wod-kan,
6. projekt zjazdu z drogi (po uzyskaniu warunków do projektowania, wydaje Starostwo) - 800,oo zł - sporządza osoba z uprawnieniami drogowymi,
7. projekt zagospodarowania działki na wtórniku - 1.200,oo zł - sporządza osoba z uprawnieniami architektoniczno-konstrukcyjnymi,
8. opłaty: za warunki techniczne, uzgodnienia i ZUD - ok.800,oo zł
razem 8450  :sad:

----------


## bowess

Drogo masz. Dla przykładu - u mnie mapy do celów projektowych 450 zł,  adaptacja projektu łacznie z projektem zagospodarowania 1300, projektu przyłącza energetycznego nie robiłam, bo energetyka jechała całe osiedle, koszt przyłączenia 2 tys. z groszami,  za warunki wcześniej około 150 zł, projekt wod-kan 600 zł, warunki przyłacza wod-kan jakieś 40 zł, projektu zjazdu nie było, tylko uzgodnienie (nie pamiętam czy płatne, jeżeli tak, to ze 30 zł).
Ogólnie w jakichś 12 tysiącach zamknęły mi się wszystkie papiery (z projektem gotowym) i przyłącza, ale fizycznie wykonane, a nie w fazie projektów.  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Pioruńsko drogo. Na przykład ja za projekt wod-kan (czemu masz to rozbite? przecież pewnie robi ta sama osoba) zapłaciłam 400 zł, u Ciebie wychodzi 1800. Projekt zagospodarowania działki powinien się zawierać w koszcie adaptacji, opłaty za warunki, uzgodnienia, zud - jakaś masakra, ja zapłaciłam za to łącznie... 46 zł (tylko zud). Ale wydaje mi się, że słabo szukasz - ja wiem, że ja z kolei mam bardzo tanio i poniżej średnich cen, ale to niemożliwe, żeby takie ceny były akurat w Twoim mieście.

----------


## Kristof_30

Dodam jeszcze projekt 1950 a za podłączenie do kanalizy chcą 6000

----------


## Kristof_30

A co myślicie o SSZ za 1000 zł za metr wraz z materiałem po sam dach

----------


## bury_kocur

> A co myślicie o SSZ za 1000 zł za metr wraz z materiałem po sam dach


robocizna z materiałem? Normalnie nie wierzę z kolei, że tak tanio  :smile:

----------


## Kristof_30

taką ofertę dostałem

----------


## Kristof_30

bez materiału 220 zł

----------


## bowess

To chyba masz bardzo długie nitki przyłączy tylko do Twojej działki, albo trafiłeś na wyjątkowych "krojczych". Przyłącze wod-kan z ulicy do budynku to u mnie była robocizna za 1200 zł, materiały 500 (od ojca dostałam trochę rur nabytych kiedyś okazyjnie, więc jakbym miała kupić wszystko, to może ze 300 jeszcze by poszło).

SSZ cena bardzo intrygująca. U nas byli tylko dekarze, no i okna kupione z montażem, reszta robocizny własna i wyszło 680zł/m2. Gdybym tak policzyła swój dom, to by wyszło 125 000 za SSZ, a wydaliśmy 85k. Czyli oszczędność robocizny 40 000 i to mi się zgadza z koszyorysem i cenami lokalnych ekip. Z kolei licząc po 220 robocizny od metra wychodzi mi 27500, czyli coś nie do uzyskania w mojej okolicy.
Primo - sprawdź, jak oni sobie liczą metry (ja liczę po podłogach).
Secundo - z jakich materiałów i jakimi technologiami byłby stawiany ten SSZ za 1000.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam wszystkich koszty które poniosłem na starcie  do uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę tylko nie wiem czy są normalne:
> 1. wtórnik do celów projektowych (folia + płyta cd) - 1.500 zł - sporządza geodeta uprawniony,
> 2. adaptacja projektu typowego zakupionego  - 1.200,oo zł - sporządza osoba z uprawnieniami konstrukcyjno-architektonicznymi,
> 3. projekt przyłącza energetycznego (po uzyskaniu warunków technicznych) - 1.150,oo zł - sporządza osba z uprawnieniami elektrycznymi,
> 4. projekt przyłącza wodociagowego ( po uzyskani warunków technicznych)  - 900,oo zł - sporządza osoba z uprawnieniami wod-kan,
> 5. projekt przyłącza kanalizacyjnego  (po uzyskaniu warunków technicznych) - 900,oo zł - sporządza osoba z uprawnieniami wod-kan,
> 6. projekt zjazdu z drogi (po uzyskaniu warunków do projektowania, wydaje Starostwo) - 800,oo zł - sporządza osoba z uprawnieniami drogowymi,
> 7. projekt zagospodarowania działki na wtórniku - 1.200,oo zł - sporządza osoba z uprawnieniami architektoniczno-konstrukcyjnymi,
> 8. opłaty: za warunki techniczne, uzgodnienia i ZUD - ok.800,oo zł
> razem 8450


Pozycja nr 1 mnie "zabiła". Nie chce mi się szukać, ale to było jakieś 100-200zł.
Pozycja 2 i 7 powinny być łącznie i nie tak drogo (ja - 1000)
Pozycja 3- dawno robiłem- ok.550zł
Pozycja 4 i 5- robi ta sama osoba (ja-700zł)
Pozycja 6- nie potrzebuję
Pozycja 8-na pewno dużo mniej zapłaciłem.
Łącznie cała papierologia to było ok. 6tys. z projektem.

Strasznie drogo Cię wyniosło. ;(
A cena 1000zł/m2 myślę, że dobra. U mnie wyszło ok.930zł z garażem i droższym dachem z wiązarów.

Za podłączenie do kanalizy 6tys.- pewnie daleko. Możesz się nie podłączać? Za niecałe 3tys. można kupić w B-marche POŚ-kę. Dwa dni kopania i 3tys. w kieszeni.

----------


## Xerses

> Za podłączenie do kanalizy 6tys.- pewnie daleko. Możesz się nie podłączać? Za niecałe 3tys. można kupić w B-marche POŚ-kę. Dwa dni kopania i 3tys. w kieszeni.


Niekoniecznie daleko  :smile:  , u mnie jest 25  m od domu do studzienki - która znajduje sie na mojej działce na wjeżdzie - i cena za 1 mb którą usłyszałem w lokalnym przedsiębiorstwie wodnym do 180 zł netto m bieżący............. czyli 5,5 tysiaka jak w morde. Do tego woda - 65 zł m bieżący netto czyli jakieś 2300 brutto wyszło. A zrobiłem wszystko sam  + pomoc jednego hydraulika który założył opasko nawiertke na rure i przypiał wode do licznika z odbiorem. I całość wyniosła mnie 600 zł materiał (ceny miałem dobre po znajomości) + 200 zł pan hydraulik + 300 koparka + troche pracy własnej. A papiery fakt - ceny zabijają - 860 zł za projekt wod-kan, mapa do celów projektowych 650 zł + jakieś wrunki , uzgodnienia itp brednie.

----------


## NeOn1119

Witam,
A czy ktoś buduje projekt Tuluza LMB31 od Lipińskich??
http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Tuluza/

----------


## DEZET

> Witam,
> A czy ktoś buduje projekt Tuluza LMB31 od Lipińskich??
> http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Tuluza/


Z tego co widzę problemem jest ewentualne wykorzystanie, a właściwie dostanie się na poddasze. Kacze schody w salonie... hmmm, raczej nie wchodzą w grę. Lepiej umieścić je gdzieś indziej, zmieniając układ pomieszczeń... lub nie wykorzystać jako użytkowe.
W 200tys. z własną pracą można go zbudować.

----------


## Sempronia

Czy ten dom musi powstać za dwa lata? Jeśli tak to słabo to widzę bez kredytu,  a z kredytem (szczerze odradzam) dom będzie kosztował co najmniej 400 tys a nie 200... Jeśli macie gdzie mieszkać to spokojnie. Najpierw kupcie działkę, zacznijcie oszczędzać na maksa. Przy mieszkaniu z rodzicami, jak patrzę na własnych - to chyba nie miałabym zbyt wielu opłat, zatem oszczędzajcie na maksa. Jakieś 3 lata i macie 80-90 tys. Sama dokumentacja i kierownik budowy to ok 15 tys, ale reszta na stan surowy otwarty małego domku wystarczyłaby gdybyście mogli szwagrowi pomagać w budowie.  Wybudujcie dom na początek 80 m kw  a z czasem będziecie mogli sprzedać i zbudowac coś większego, ale z doświadczenia wiem, że taki domek nie jest wcale taki mały. Ja taki buduję. Znam siebie i wiem, ze ani m2 więcej mi nie potrzeba.  Mąż zakasa rękawy do pracy wraz z mym ojcem, (obaj mają dużo wolnego: emeryt i pracownik w systemie 24 godzinnym). Architekt uprzedzony o tym, że budujemy dom tani, tnie na potęgę wszystkie zbędne koszty (i jest bardzo za) Budowę rozkładamy na kilka etapów. Planowana przeprowadzka za 5 lat. Nie musimy mieć domu już teraz, dla nas to takie wyzwanie. Jak coś w naszym planie nie wyjdzie to jest plan B: sprzedaż mieszkania. 
Jeśli jesteście cierpliwi to możecie wziąć o wiele mniejszy kredyt. Mały domek, prosty dwuspadowy dach, drewniany strop, mała powierzchnia zabudowy. Wszystko zależy od Was. Mieszkając z rodzicami macie duże zarobki.

----------


## DEZET

Jaka dokumentacja kosztuje 15tys.? Ja wydałem ok. 1/3 tej kwoty na papierologię. Fakt są czasem zdziercy, jak wyżej mieliśmy pokazane, ale to raczej wyjątki.

----------


## luqbaq

A ja mam takie pytanko, bo już nie wiem czy się pakować czy nie  :big grin:  Czy da się wybudować mały domek około 70m2 za kwotę kredytu 230 000 zł? Nie chciałbym jakiś miernych materiałów. chciałbym żeby domek był zdrowy i ciepły. Zaoszczędzić ewentualnie mógł bym na wykończeniu tzn. podłogi[panele,płytki] meble itd. To wszystko bym zrobił sam. Co myślicie? Projekt np. taki http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z78,Proje...a-dzialke.html

----------


## TOMI1975

Wydaje mi się, że wkota 230tys pln na mały parterowy domek w średnim standardzie jest realna o ile:

1.Masz już własną działkę.
2.Działka jest uzbrojona, ewentualnie media są w ulicy i nie ma potrzeby rozbudowy sieci.
3.Warunki gruntowe na działce są korzystne.
4.Będziesz zdyscyplinowany jeśli chodzi o pilnowanie budżetu.
5.Zrezygnujesz z wszelkich ozdóbek, pierdół typu kolumienki, gzymsiki, bezsensowne boniowania, itp. - pełna prostota i racjonalizm co jak najbardziej da się przełożyć na dobra estetykę przy zachowaniu realnego budżetu.
6.Będziesz sporą część prac robił samodzielnie.
7.Nie umeblujesz od razu całego domu.
8.Zgadzasz się na brak ogrodzenia w ogóle lub "na bogato".
9.Podjazd będzie nieduży i zrobiony jako budżetowy.

i chyba tyle, czyli w sumie ic nowego nie napisałem.... :smile:

----------


## andrzej27

Dostałem dziś wycene na projekt z71 na 18500zł jak myślicie odpowiednia cena?

----------


## luqbaq

> Wydaje mi się, że wkota 230tys pln na mały parterowy domek w średnim standardzie jest realna o ile:
> 
> 1.Masz już własną działkę.
> 2.Działka jest uzbrojona, ewentualnie media są w ulicy i nie ma potrzeby rozbudowy sieci.
> 3.Warunki gruntowe na działce są korzystne.
> 4.Będziesz zdyscyplinowany jeśli chodzi o pilnowanie budżetu.
> 5.Zrezygnujesz z wszelkich ozdóbek, pierdół typu kolumienki, gzymsiki, bezsensowne boniowania, itp. - pełna prostota i racjonalizm co jak najbardziej da się przełożyć na dobra estetykę przy zachowaniu realnego budżetu.
> 6.Będziesz sporą część prac robił samodzielnie.
> 7.Nie umeblujesz od razu całego domu.
> ...


Działki na razie nie mamy ale mam jedną na oku. Też będzie na nią kredyt ale na sam dom będzie 230. Dużo będę sam robił ale dopiero od stanu developerskiego  :smile:  Tak jak mówisz bez żadnych udziwnień. Wszystkie inne koszty typu pozwolenia na budowę itd. to z własnej kasy, bo mamy około 10 000 zł oszczędności.

----------


## DEZET

> Dostałem dziś wycene na projekt z71 na 18500zł jak myślicie odpowiednia cena?



Ja myślałem, że Ty już budujesz  :wink:  Ta kwota za co- SSO, SSZ? Jak sam nic nie zrobisz to szukanie taniej nie ma sensu, ta najtańsza może narobić baboli, na które wydasz niepotrzebnie kasę. Przede wszystkim napisz co się mieści w tej kwocie?

----------


## DEZET

*TOMI1975-* bardzo dobrze wypunktowałeś. Na taki domek jak z71, czy z78 kwota 230 powinna starczyć, bez ekstrawagancji i dużego wkładu własnej pracy. Gdybym dziś zaczynał budowę z kredytu, najpierw zacząłbym od wykonania fundamentów we własnym zakresie, dopiero potem udał się do banku- trochę lepiej wygląda rozpoczęta budowa niż goła działka.

----------


## luqbaq

> *TOMI1975-* bardzo dobrze wypunktowałeś. Na taki domek jak z71, czy z78 kwota 230 powinna starczyć, bez ekstrawagancji i dużego wkładu własnej pracy. Gdybym dziś zaczynał budowę z kredytu, najpierw zacząłbym od wykonania fundamentów we własnym zakresie, dopiero potem udał się do banku- trochę lepiej wygląda rozpoczęta budowa niż goła działka.


Zaznaczam też, że kwota 230 000 z kredytu będzie mi potrzebna na wykończenie tylko domu, bo jak widzę to tu niektórzy liczą wszystko [ogrodzenie, kostkę itd.] to zrobię ze swoich środków.

----------


## DEZET

> Zaznaczam też, że kwota 230 000 z kredytu będzie mi potrzebna na wykończenie tylko domu, bo jak widzę to tu niektórzy liczą wszystko [ogrodzenie, kostkę itd.] to zrobię ze swoich środków.


Liczymy tylko koszt domu, bez zagospodarowania działki- czasem się zdarza, że ktoś się... rozpędza  :wink:

----------


## anetina

> Gdybym dziś zaczynał budowę z kredytu, najpierw zacząłbym od wykonania fundamentów we własnym zakresie, dopiero potem udał się do banku- trochę lepiej wygląda rozpoczęta budowa niż goła działka.


tez tak zrobilismy - najpierw fundamenty, a potem po kredyt  :smile:

----------


## slomka

Witam wszystkich. :bye: Dziś jadę oglądać działkę budowlaną, cena bardzo atrakcyjna bo okolice piaseczna i niecałe 50 tyś.Z tego co się już zorientowałam to jest mozliwość budowy domu parterowego z poddaszem użytkowym, woda będzi za jakieś 6 m-cy( został złożony wniosek) -zastanawiam się czy ja za to zapłacę?Prąd jest 50 m od dzialki, gazu nie ma.Wymiar działki ok. 30 x 30 .Ile zapłace za podłączenie mediów, tak żeby były u mnie na działce?
Ach i jeszcze jedno czy ktoś buduje ten dom http://www.najciekawszeprojekty.pl/projekt/km-963/m-90 ?Pozdrawiam.
Wiesława

----------


## hary2006

Prąd do 200m podłączają za tą samą kwotę, liczy się ją za kW mocy przyłączanej, w naszym wypadku było to 170zł brutto/kW, woda u Nas kosztuje ok50zł za metr (wykop, ułożenie i zasyp)

----------


## ida2

*hary* tanio macie tą wodę, u nas chcą ok 120zł/m  :mad:

----------


## marynata

> *hary* tanio macie tą wodę, u nas chcą ok 120zł/m


U mnie też,tyle że z kanalizacją od razu.
Ale trzeba pytać w gminie,bo jeżeli mają jakieś unijne środki na ten cel,to wyłożą.

----------


## slomka

> Prąd do 200m podłączają za tą samą kwotę, liczy się ją za kW mocy przyłączanej, w naszym wypadku było to 170zł brutto/kW, woda u Nas kosztuje ok50zł za metr (wykop, ułożenie i zasyp)


Dzięki za odp. Obejżałam działkę i po niedzieli najprawdopodobniej będziemy finalizować transakcję  :smile:   :wave:  Woda już jest w planie i będzie przebiegała wspólną drogą , więc podpięcie się nie będzie kosztowne, gorzej z prądem, bo trzeba składać w ZE wniosek.Także jestem przez ok. 6 -12 m-cy uziemiona.Plus jest taki ,że przez ten czas możemy coś odłożyć na budowę.

----------


## hary2006

z kanalizacją u nas 140. Co z tego ze tanio jak czekamy od wiosny, a terminu nawet nie potrafią wyznaczyc, do domu za chwile będzie sie można wprowadzic a mediów nie ma  :sad:  Szukałem prywatnych firm, ale nikt nie chce się podjąc, z powodu późniejszych problemów z odbiorem, monopol i tyle

----------


## DEZET

> Dzięki za odp. Obejżałam działkę i po niedzieli najprawdopodobniej będziemy finalizować transakcję   Woda już jest w planie i będzie przebiegała wspólną drogą , więc podpięcie się nie będzie kosztowne, gorzej z prądem, bo trzeba składać w ZE wniosek.Także jestem przez ok. 6 -12 m-cy uziemiona.Plus jest taki ,że przez ten czas możemy coś odłożyć na budowę.


Wniosek składaj do ZE tuż po zakupie i niech nabiera mocy urzędowej, ew. co jakiś czas się przypominaj. Tak samo z innymi mediami. Rozumiem, że  WZ z gminy macie. W międzyczasie przygotujesz sobie choćby ogrodzenie lub inne rzeczy- pracy przygotowawczej na działce jest mnóstwo- choćby walka z chwastami  :wink:

----------


## slomka

> Wniosek składaj do ZE tuż po zakupie i niech nabiera mocy urzędowej, ew. co jakiś czas się przypominaj. Tak samo z innymi mediami. Rozumiem, że  WZ z gminy macie. W międzyczasie przygotujesz sobie choćby ogrodzenie lub inne rzeczy- pracy przygotowawczej na działce jest mnóstwo- choćby walka z chwastami


Jutro jadę podpisać umowę, wcześniej będę miała sprawdzoną działkę pod komtem zadłużeń itp.
Jestem tutaj nowa i niebardzo orientuję się jeszcze w skrótach, a więc , co oznacza WZ?  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

WZ - warunki zabudowy

----------


## slomka

Wszystkiego dowiedziałam się w gminie;można zbudować dom jednorodzinny z poddaszem użytkowym.Pozostałe rzeczy typu kąt nachylenia dachu, metraż, wysokość budynku jest jak najbardziej do przyjęcia i nie koliduję  z projektem który wybraliśmy  :smile:  , poza tym woda jak się dowiedziałam jest w planach ale dopiero na 2014 r. , więc mam sporo czasu na odłożenie gotówki aby uniknąć kredytu  :yes:

----------


## DEZET

slomka- sporo można zaoszczędzić na materiałach kupując zimą- np. okna, drzwi, blachodachówka, pewnie jeszcze znajdzie się co najmniej kilkanaście rzeczy tańszych lub w promocjach zimowych.

----------


## miki121

Ja osobiście na mój dom mam budżet w granicy 200tyś.
W zakres tych pieniędzy będzie wchodzić:
- fundament;
- ściany z systemu thermodom TH450;
- dach z blachodachówki;
- okna ms okna;
- elewacja;
- instalacja wod-kan ( 11pkt. )
- instalacja elektryczna ( 90pkt. ) 
- instalacja ogrzewania w całości oparta o podłogówkę i powietrzną pompę ciepła;
- rekuperacja;
- wykończenie podłóg ( salon, kuchnia, hol, łazienki i kotłownia - gres; sypialnie deska barlinecka )
- łazienka i wc pod klucz;
- ściany pomalowane;
- sufity GK;

I wynika że zmieścimy się w tym budżecie  :smile:

----------


## Beti44

Też byłam pewna :smile:  domek nie całe 100 m2 zbliżam się do 300tys, zresztą widziałeś, nic specjalnego

----------


## miki121

Ja mam tylko opcję trochę korzystniejszą - dużo po znajomości  :smile: 
I instalacje w swoim zakresie  :smile:

----------


## Beti44

Też bym chciała dużo we własnym zakresie, niestety nie wszystko można. Notabene gratuluję samozaparcia. Rok temu udowadniałam wszystkim znajomym, że budowa to nic trudnego i za 200.000 dom (mój dom, mały ) zbuduję. Teraz stoję przed dylematem: schody, płot, taras, a pieniądze się kończą :smile:  dobrze, że na rekuperator mam odłożone  :wink: , tak więc, zaczynam nie wierzyć w dom za 200.000

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Też bym chciała dużo we własnym zakresie, niestety nie wszystko można. Notabene gratuluję samozaparcia. Rok temu udowadniałam wszystkim znajomym, że budowa to nic trudnego i za 200.000 dom (mój dom, mały ) zbuduję. Teraz stoję przed dylematem: schody, płot, taras, a pieniądze się kończą dobrze, że na rekuperator mam odłożone , tak więc, zaczynam nie wierzyć w dom za 200.000



A kto tutaj wierzy  :big tongue:  To sa tyko marzenia. Jeszcze nikt oprocz bowess i Zielonego Ogrodu nie udowodnil, ze zbudowal dom w granicach 200 tys PLN  :tongue: 

Juz w nim mieszkajac. Nalezy jeszcze podkreslic, ze obydwoje zbudowali swoje domy kilka lat temu.

----------


## msdracula

zapomnieliście jeszcze o Netbecie  :wink: 

I z tego co pamiętam Netka w granicy 220tyś, robiąc wszystko ekipami

i Tysia z projektem Salsa

----------


## bowess

Ja śmiem twierdzić, że nadal się da. Obecnie na całkiem sporo materiałów obowiązują ceny takie same lub niższe od tych, które mieliśmy w czasie naszej budowy - to jeszcze był czas boomu i znacznie łatwiej dostępnych kredytów. Pewnie niektóre rzeczy podrożały (na pewno paliwo, więc i transport, może stal), ale to nie są podwyżki, które uniemożliwiłyby domknięcie kosztorysu.

Poza tym nasz dom można by jeszcze spróbować "potanić" - docieplenie ścian zrobić styropianowe a nie wełniane, zrezygnować z pełnego deskowania, zrobić więcej okien fiksów na parterze, kupić tańsze kominy, może niektóre drzwi tarasowe zamniejszyć do klasycznych okien, może spróbować odjąć ze dwa okna połaciowe, może pokryć blachą. Zresztą jest bazowy projekt Kokosz bez Eko, który ma kosztorys na niższą kwotę. Osobiście bym tych zmian nie wprowadziła, ale jednak jest to potencjalna rezerwa finansów.

*Beti44* prosimy trochę szczegółów - byłby materiał do dyskusji i dalszych "badań", czy jest sens marzyć.  :smile:  Może według Ciebie domek mały i "nic specjalnego", ale można by spróbować znaleźć elementy, które zaważyły o cenie bliżej 3 tys. za m2, co może być bardzo pomocne dla bywających tu marzycieli.

----------


## marynata

> schody, płot, taras,


Wybierz płot.
To są oczywiście bardzo ważne elementy domu,ale bez przesady,nikt nie mówi że da się zbudować na tip top.
Tak jak mówi Aleksandryta,mało kto podał wydatki,a może się okazać że po drodze coś zostało"przesadzone"dla ulepszenia domu,czy wypadły jakieś wydatki niezależne od inwestora,np wysoki stan zerowy.

Co do cen materiałów,chyba teraz ruszyło coś w górę.W tym miesiącu w hurtowniach hydraulicznych w moim regionie podwyżki aż 4-5%.
Może jest to związane z okresem budowlanym i na jesieni spadną?

----------


## Kalisa

> zapomnieliście jeszcze o Netbecie 
> 
> I z tego co pamiętam Netka w granicy 220tyś, robiąc wszystko ekipami
> 
> i Tysia z projektem Salsa


I jeszcze Swiki  :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

I ja  :Smile:  Tylko, że mało się na ten temat udzielam, poza tym sceptykom nie chce mi się tłumaczyć, że można. Ja nie wiedziałem, że nie da się zbudować domu za ok. 200k PLN, wziąłem się za to i po prostu zbudowałem. Może nie tak po prostu, bo jednak sporo wyrzeczeń to wymaga, ale wolę takie wyrzeczenia niż potem uzależnienie od wysokich rat w przypadku zbyt drogiego domu.

----------


## netbet

> A kto tutaj wierzy  To sa tyko marzenia.


...marzeniami to są domy za 150 tysiaków i mniej, a nie za 2 stówy o powierzchniach ponad 140m2

... ale w jednym masz rację - nie dla wszytkich są te marzenia... nie dla wszytkich.. :cool: 

Ci co nie marzą o domach za 2 stówy, marzą o kaflach za 3 stówy m2 i grzanej kostce przed domem.... bo śnieg przyjdzie, bo trza będzie odśnieżyć, bo pojawi się lód... i takie tam...duperszmity :cool:

----------


## DEZET

Widzę po swoim budowaniu, że jak najbardziej kwota 200tys. wystarczy na nieduży domek- ok.100m2. Oczywiście bez "duperszmitów" :big lol: 
i z własnym wkładem pracy. Kto nie czyta tego wątku od początku, ten będzie wątpił...
Marzenia są do spełnienia!!

----------


## krzys_i_aga

> I ja  Tylko, że mało się na ten temat udzielam, poza tym sceptykom nie chce mi się tłumaczyć, że można. Ja nie wiedziałem, że nie da się zbudować domu za ok. 200k PLN, wziąłem się za to i po prostu zbudowałem. Może nie tak po prostu, bo jednak sporo wyrzeczeń to wymaga, ale wolę takie wyrzeczenia niż potem uzależnienie od wysokich rat w przypadku zbyt drogiego domu.


Weź człowieku przestań dyrdymały tu pisać dom 200 m za 200 tys. następny nawiedzony, i jeszcze za 3300 zł na rok go ogrzewa razem z ciepłą wodą a prądu to pewnie za 30 zł miesięcznie zużywasz. Obecnie nie wiem ile byś pracy włożył domu 200 m nie wybudujesz za 200 tys. Następny nawiedzony jak ci co świeczką dom ogrzeją albo pompą ciepła za 100 zł miesięcznie.

----------


## netbet

> I ja  Tylko, że mało się na ten temat udzielam, poza tym sceptykom nie chce mi się tłumaczyć, że można.


..Bo Radzieju oczywiście że mozna!

weźmy taki jakiś domek  poddaszem uzytkowym 'stodólkę" ... jakieś 140m2 pow całkowitej... obrys 9x9
ile to kosztuje " materialowo" :
- fundamenty ... jakieś 15 kola
- sciany nośne i działowe ... jakieś kolejne 15 koła
- strop... na bogato ... kolejne 15 koła
- więżba ... dach dwuspadowy z robocizną ... jakieś 11 koła
- pokrycie dachu... na bogato, ale bez szaleństw ... jakieś 20 koła
- okna... bez szaleństw.. białe.... pewnie gdzieś koło 8 kola
- ocieplenie ścian... styro klej siata.... no niech będzie 12 koła
- ocieplenie poddasza.. 8 koła
- zamiast tynków KG.... dół i góra ...12 koła
- instalacja elektr... bez szaleńst z obwodami... 5 koła
- kotłownia na paliwo stałe, podlogówka wszędzie ( bo najtańsza )... niech będzie na bogato ...15 koła
- instalacja CWU... 2 koła?... chyba przesadziłem
- panele i kafłe... bez szału... do 3 dych za m2... z klejami i podkładami ... 6 koła
- farby... 3 koła
- łazienka .... bez szału... 5 koła

... i to tak mniej więcej mamy dom do zamieszkania... wstawić mebelki .... napalić w piecu i już

ile to razem wyszło?.....152 tysiące...

dojdzie zawsze papierologia ... niech kosztuje 10 koła
niech dojdą inne drobiazgi.... 10 koła

gdzieś popełniłem błąd? w chacie chyba wszystko mamy co jest niezbędne do normalnego życia 

zara ktoś krzyknie że nie ma kuchni... nie ma AGD i TV .. ale na to z całej puli 2 słów zostalo jeszcze ...jakieś 28 tysiaków

dom za 2 stówy jest realny!!

----------


## jaro4

Święta racja NETBET ja tak zamierzam wybudować swój domek

----------


## marynata

> - fundamenty ... jakieś 15 kola


Na stanie zerowym mogą być różnice w setkach.
Mnie sam piach w fundamenty kosztował już nie pamiętam ile,ale blisko 10 tyś.Taka działka.

----------


## Aleksandryta

W dalszym ciagu uważam (po wybudowaniu w ciągu 8 lat dwoch domow), ze nie ma możliwości zbudowania domu do wprowadzenia się za 200 tys. zl metodą gospodarczą.
Jedyną znaną na tym forum osobą która zbudowała (3 lata temu) metodą gospodarczą dom o powierzchni 96 m2 pow. użytkowej za 220 tys. zl. pod Poznaniem jest Zielony Ogród.
Biorąc pod uwage podwyżki cen materiałow budowlanych na przestrzeni tych 3 lat, pewnie dzisiaj zmieściłaby się w kosztach około 260 tys. zł.

Pozostałe osoby wprowadzają czytających w bład szczególnie nowych forumowiczów, którzy nie znają się na kompletnie na budowlance i informacje tych osób sa niepełne, gdyz nie piszą o tym,że w zasadzie ich domy były zbudowane własnymi rękami przez szereg lat (jak netbet przez 4 lata - dom nie jest końca ocieplony i wykończony) lub rekami rodziny lub znajomych i licza koszty budowy domu tylko od strony wykorzystanych materiałów.
AMEN!!!!!.

----------


## bowess

Chyba wszystkie warunki konieczne do zbudowania domu za 200 były dość dawno wymienione - powiedzmy na pierwszych 50 stronach wątku.  :smile: 

Moim zdaniem da się zbudować systemem gospodarczym ale bez brudzenia rąk prosty domek w okolicach 80m2 użytkowej - taki może być nawet z paroma szaleństwami w wykończeniówce. Zresztą takie stanowisko prezentuję od początku.
A co tam - wstawię przykładowe.  :smile: 
http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/kbp_nidowo_2.htm
http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/sz5_z72.htm
http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/an_azalia.htm
http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/arp_leda.htm
http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/arp_tula.htm
http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/sz5_z7.htm

Trochę więcej metrów można próbować jeżeli będzie własna robocizna. Nam się udało 125m2 po podłogach, *Kwitko* z mężem konstruują kapkę większy, *netbet* podobnie. Raczej nikt nie krył ile wkładu pracy własnej poszło. *RadziejS* chyba nie ma dziennika, więc trudno zweryfikować, co zrobił i ile płacił za materiały. Mi zejście poniżej 1,2 tys. za metr kwadratowy podłóg wydaje się totalnie niemożliwe - licząc, że wszystko będzie robione samemu, a u niego wychodzi mi 800zł (250m podłóg za 200k).

Mam nadzieję, że jeszcze ludzie tak nie zdebileli, że wchodzą w ten wątek, czytają parę entuzjastycznych wpisów na ostatniej stronie i lecą wziąć kredyt 200k, żeby zbudować ekipami 150m2 domu.  :smile:  Prawie 250 stron to dużo, ale jak już mówiłam, po pierwszychg kilkudziesięciu chyba da się skumać bazę.

----------


## Kalisa

Aleksandryta zapominasz o Swiki która wybudowała dom za 200 tyś , choc jak twierdzi przy wykończeniówce świadomie zaszalała i wyszło trochę więcej, chyba 220 tyś. Gdyby nie te szaleństwa spokojnie zmieściłaby się w magicznych 200 tyś i przypominam , że do wszystkiego brała ekipy.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

moze na to za wczesnie, a moze nie... ale i ja swoje 3 grosze wtrace...

wlasnie dzis kierownik odebral mi sciany parteru - bez uwag, zatem przystepuje do realizacji stropu - czesc materialu mamy juz zgromadzone

na dzien dzisiejszy "peklo" trzydziesci kilka kawalkow, na budowie nie ma, nie bylo i nie bedzie ekip (bedzie ciesla i ekipa od posadzek oraz okniarze - nikogo wiecej), jestem ja, pomaga tesc i jak trzeba wpada szwagier lub brat

wiem ze do zrobienia i kupienia jeszcze sporo... ale i do 200 tysiecy sporo jeszcze brakuje. uwazam ze sie zmieszcze, oczywiscie podchodzac do wykonczeniowki bez zbytecznej nonszalancji w wyborze materialow, ale i bez nadmiernej przesady w oszczednosciach.

wiecej w dzienniku

----------


## RadziejS

> Weź człowieku przestań dyrdymały tu pisać dom 200 m za 200 tys. następny nawiedzony, i jeszcze za 3300 zł na rok go ogrzewa razem z ciepłą wodą a prądu to pewnie za 30 zł miesięcznie zużywasz. Obecnie nie wiem ile byś pracy włożył domu 200 m nie wybudujesz za 200 tys. Następny nawiedzony jak ci co świeczką dom ogrzeją albo pompą ciepła za 100 zł miesięcznie.


Rachunki za gaz mogę Ci pokazać, moją żona, która była sceptyczna bardzo jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie podłogowe na całości, jest zachwycona komfortem cieplnym, a w swetrach nie chodzimy. Za prąd płacę ostatnio ok. 110-120 zł, w dużej mierze dlatego, że prawie non stop gdy jesteśmy w domu chodzi radio 300W. Możesz sobie myśleć, że jestem nawiedzony - mi to tylko schlebia. Nie piszę, że każdy może 200m wybudować za 200 tys. bo nie. Ale zwyczajny dom 110-140 m2 - MOŻE. Nawiedzony byłbym gdybym teoretyzował - a ja już mieszkam i dom wygląda dużo lepiej niż w avatarze  :Smile: . Są ludzie o podejściu Netbeta , do których i ja się zaliczam, a są też inni. Ty najwyraźniej zaliczasz się do drugiej grupy.

Acha, gdy ja budowałem, ceny materiałów były irracjonalne - bloczek BK24 potrafił kosztować 14zł

----------


## Kwitko

Myślę ze te 247 stron w tym wątku to wystarczający dowód że *DA SIĘ* wybudować dom za te pieniądze! Nam do 200 tys brakuje jeszcze 90 tys zł. a mamy już bardzo wiele. Udowodnimy również że budowa "tymi ręcami" nie musi trwać wiele lat,  po dwóch latach budowy zamieszkamy! Możliwy poślizg to dwa miesiące. Niejedna budowa budowana za pomocą ekip trwa tyle albo i dłużej.

----------


## RadziejS

aaa i jeszcze może uściślę moje podejście do tematu - dom do zamieszkania nie wymaga posiadania podbitki, kostki, ogrodu, ogrodzenia, czasem trzeba poczekać z ostatecznym tynkiem zewnętrznym, mebli.

----------


## RadziejS

Kwitko, jasne, że się da. Już to pisałem, ale powtórzę - bardzo mi się podoba Wasz dom - spełnia wymogi taniego budowania i jest praktyczny. A więc da się, ale nie można mieć mentalności typu: "nie znam się, powierzę to fachowcom", "wolę zapłacić raz więcej niż potem naprawiać", "buduje się raz na całe życie, więc nie ma co oszczędzać". Wszystko robią ludzie, a w przypadku budowy domu "fachowcami" są często ludzie, którzy nie musieli latami zgłębiać tajemnej wiedzy nt. budowania domu. Chcę przez to powiedzieć, że wszystko da się zrobić samemu, lub przynajmniej samemu wiedzieć o co chodzi. Ja, netbet, Kwitko, kiedyś była Beti na forum, są inni - oni sami budowali TANIO. Dla innych mogło to być niepojęte, a oni wszyscy już mieszkają lub zaraz będą. 

Jeszcze dodam, że takie podejście jak moje, dotyczy nie tylko budowy, ale całego życia. Bo mogę powiedzieć, że za 200 tys. da się wybudować i zamieszkać w domu w przyzwoitym standardzie, za 350 zł można polecieć LOTEM do Paryża w dwie strony, za 3,5 zł można wypić w Warszawie w centrum piwo w b.znanej knajpie, można mieć subaru, które w utrzymaniu jest tańsze niż skoda, można polecieć na Dominikanę z biura podróży na zorganizowane wakacje w 5 gwiazdkach, na 2 tygodnie Ai za 4000/os i tak dalej. Wszystkie te stwierdzenia mogą brzmieć nierealnie, ale jednak są prawdziwe. Chcieć to móc  :Smile: .

PS. Jestem inny, ale bardzo mi z tym dobrze  :Smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Myślę ze te 247 stron w tym wątku to wystarczający dowód że *DA SIĘ* wybudować dom za te pieniądze! Nam do 200 tys brakuje jeszcze 90 tys zł. a mamy już bardzo wiele. Udowodnimy również że budowa "tymi ręcami" nie musi trwać wiele lat,  po dwóch latach budowy zamieszkamy! Możliwy poślizg to dwa miesiące. Niejedna budowa budowana za pomocą ekip trwa tyle albo i dłużej.




wlasnie sie wpraszamy na parapetowke jesli takowa dla FM zaisnieje, a nie wyobrazam sobie aby nie miala zaistniec  :big grin:

----------


## RadziejS

> Chyba ... 
>  Nam się udało 125m2 po podłogach, *Kwitko* z mężem konstruują kapkę większy, *netbet* podobnie. Raczej nikt nie krył ile wkładu pracy własnej poszło. *RadziejS* chyba nie ma dziennika, więc trudno zweryfikować, co zrobił i ile płacił za materiały. Mi zejście poniżej 1,2 tys. za metr kwadratowy podłóg wydaje się totalnie niemożliwe - licząc, że wszystko będzie robione samemu, a u niego wychodzi mi 800zł (250m podłóg za 200k).
> .....


bowess, projekty pokazane przez Ciebie to takie mini domeczki raczej. Owszem są i tak większe niż mieszkanie, za które trzeba zapłacić porównywalną cenę. Uważam jednak, że spokojnie można pokusić o nieco większe, bardziej mieszczące się w definicji domu, projekty. Sądzę, że dom z salonem i trzema sypialniami (w sam raz dla rodziny 2+2) jest bardzo realny - z tym, że to albo dobrze przemyślana parterówka, albo zwarty z poddaszem.
A dziennika nie mam, bo po prostu byłem tak wykończony, że na takie rzeczy już nie miałem ochoty. Dodatkowo budowa zbiegła się ze ślubem więc wszystko na wariata. Natomiast b.dużo czytałem zanim wbiłem pierwszą łopatę. Czytałem, analizowałem fotki, uczyłem się.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> PS. Jestem inny, ale bardzo mi z tym dobrze



hmmm... na mnie sprawiasz wrazenie normalnego  :smile: 

taka anegdotka z dnia dzisiejszego:

siedzimy z kierownikiem budowy pod orzechem i omawiamy strop, przychodzi Gosia i pyta
-Panie Adamie, a duzo ma Pan takich osob ktore sie same buduja?
...cisza i konsternacja
-to znaczy, chodzi mi o to czy ma Pan jeszcze jakas budowe gdzie inwestor sam sciany stawia, tak bez ekipy, bez muraza... - uscisla Gosia
...cisza i konsternacja
-czyli co? samych normalnych Pan ma? - wtracam zeby rozluznic atmosfere
na co wreszcie odzywa sie Kierownik
-wlasciwie to chyba faktycznie tylko wy, to znaczy tak caly dom, bo rozbudowy to sie zdarza, ale zeby cala budowe to nie, tak bez murarza, tylko tu mam taki kwiatek  :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

> Co za porównanie...
> Można mieć Alfę Romeo w utrzymaniu tańszą niż Skodę ale z osiągami Subaru 
> Przekladając na język budowlany jest podobnie


Owszem, chodziło mi o to, żeby odwołać się do stereotypów zakorzenionych u ludzi. Jest ich bardzo wiele. Na tym forum stykamy się z tymi, że się nie da się domu tani zbudować. A się da  :Smile: . Podobny stereotyp to, że koło domu jest zawsze coś do zrobienia, że dach przecieka i że ogrzewanie jest bardzo drogie, że aby ogrzewać prądem to trzeba być frustratem i takie tam  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Co za porównanie...
> Można mieć Alfę Romeo w utrzymaniu tańszą niż Skodę ale z osiągami Subaru 
> Przekladając na język budowlany jest podobnie


oj czekaj sie doigrasz... zaraz na ciebie golfiarze i passaciarze wskocza  :wink:  i sie we dwojke mozemy nie obronic  :big grin:

----------


## RadziejS

> hmmm... na mnie sprawiasz wrazenie normalnego 
> {...} , ale zeby cala budowe to nie, tak bez murarza, tylko tu mam taki kwiatek


no widzisz, też nie jesteście normalni* 

*jeśli za normę przyjąć sposób w jaki postępuje większość

----------


## netbet

> no widzisz, też nie jesteście normalni* 
> 
> *jeśli za normę przyjąć sposób w jaki postępuje większość


.. jeżeli normą jest ogół, a nie margines... to w tym watku normą jest margines a nie ogół...

margines wcale nie musi byc nienormalny.... 

ktos tam pieprznął że budowałem 4 lata a i tak nie ma tego i owego... no bo nie ma... bo mi sie nie chciało.. bo budowałem przeważne wekeendami ....bo srałem się tym jak pies z jeżem... ale... dało się!

jak ktos ma dwie lewe łapy, albo ograniczają go inne rzeczy ( wiek, kalecto, wykształcenie, wygodnictwo, nałogi, siedmioraczki, psy yorki... i inne ) .. to nigdy nie zrozumie że marzenia o domu za 2 stówy są realne

----------


## Gosia_A

jako Antkowa żona chciałam potwierdzić, że chyba od zawsze jesteśmy "inni"  :big grin:  i dobrze nam z tym :big lol:  damy radę...

----------


## Beti44

Witam 
Też byłam pewna, że 200.000 to jest strasznie dużo pieniędzy i na pewno mi się uda :yes:  Więc zaczęłam:
Firma:
płyta fundamentowa: 42.400
Ściany zewnętrzne parteru, poddasza i wewnętrzne parteru: 60.000
Więźba, komin, pokrycie dachu: 50.000
Ocieplanie stropu,poddasza, ścianki działowe na poddaszu, sufity, wylewki, podbitka: 33.673
W moim zakresie były:
Okna ( veka trójszybowe, ciepły montaż ) - 7500
drzwi wejściowe ( bardzo tanie) 2300 
Ocieplenie - elewacja ( grafit 20 cm ) 15000
wm ( reku) 14000
Instalecje energet. ok. 7000 z materiałem
                  wod, kan ok.7500 z mat.
podłogówka 9500 ( bez pieca)
razem wyszło ok 250 tys
A jeszcze nie mam przyłączy też ok 7000 
Domek ma... niecałe 100 m2

----------


## netbet

> . Podobny stereotyp to, że koło domu jest zawsze coś do zrobienia...


NO BO JEST!!! 
choćby trawnik!!! weź no i go nie koś choć raz w tygodniu..
... na poczatku jest to frajda... kosiara... pachnąca ścięta trawa...
... po pół roku człowiek zaczyna kombinować z kostką.. :big lol:

----------


## netbet

> Witam 
> Też byłam pewna, że 200.000 to jest strasznie dużo pieniędzy i na pewno mi się uda Więc zaczęłam:
> Firma:
> 
> podłogówka 9500 ( bez pieca)
> 
> Domek ma... niecałe 100 m2


tak pierwsze z brzegu...

mnie podłogówka parteru... jakieś 75m2 kosztowała ..... a jakieś 2500 .... rury, styro, folie, spinki ... i inne "duperszmity' - pewnie ważne.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> NO BO JEST!!! 
> choćby trawnik!!! weź no i go nie koś choć raz w tygodniu..
> ... na poczatku jest to frajda... kosiara... pachnąca ścięta trawa...
> ... po pół roku człowiek zaczyna kombinować z kostką..



a dziecioka by sie nie dalo przyuczyc? ewentualnie moze buty ze stalowym noskiem coby sobie paznokci nie przystrzygl zanadto?  :smile: 

ewentualnie jest do przemyslenia zakup kozy (mieszkasz na wsi? mieszkasz!). psa masz, to posluge pasterska pelnic by mogl, a zbieranie koziego gó... znaczy sie koziego nawozu z trawnika jest bezpieczniejsze dla dziecioka niz praca z kosiarka  :big grin:  przemysl... a jak kupisz samiczke to i mleka do kawy nadoisz  :big grin:  
masz juz tunel i wlasne pomidory, byla by koza do kompletu  :big grin:

----------


## Beti44

Przepłaciłam, ale sama nic nie zrobię, muszę zapłacić fachowcom. Ja znam się na czymś innym a oni na budowlance. Ale sama pomaluję sobie ściany :yes: 
I może już święta spędzę u siebie  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> a dziecioka by sie nie dalo przyuczyc? ewentualnie moze buty ze stalowym noskiem coby sobie paznokci nie przystrzygl zanadto? 
> 
> ewentualnie jest do przemyslenia zakup kozy (mieszkasz na wsi? mieszkasz!). psa masz, to posluge pasterska pelnic by mogl, a zbieranie koziego go... znaczy sie koziego nawozu jest bezpieczniejsze dla dziecioka niz praca z kosiarka  przemysl... a jak kupisz samiczke to i mleka do kawy nadoisz  
> masz juz tunel i wlasne pomidory, byla by koza do kompletu


dzieciok... leniwy jest.... woli konsolę
pies... leniwy jest.... woli spać
kosiara... nie lub dziecioka ani psa
netbet.... lubi kawę
koza .... na pewno nie polubi netbeta
pomidor(y)... lubiły euro

wieczna wojna :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> "Swoje" ręcę uważam za ok.100tys.zł jako czyjeś


... ja swoje łapy wyceniłem na mniej.. a i tak czuję "tanie budowanie" :big grin:

----------


## bowess

*RadziejS* - dałam linki do małych "domiczków", bo moim zdaniem jest to realna propozycja za 200 tys. dla kogoś, kto czy to ze względów zdrowotnych, rodzinnych, czy pracowo-czasowych nie planuje wykonywać prac samemu, a chce mieć dom na gotowo - z podbitką, kompletem dociepleń, kolorem na elewacji. Oczywiście sysytemem gospodarczym, bo o kupowaniu od deweloperów nie mam szerszej wiedzy. Chyba *swiki* też zbudowała podobny metraż ekipami. Chodzi o to, że nie ma jednej słusznej metodyki budowy i każdy, kto tu wchodzi i czyta niech widzi, że można różnie do tematu podejść.

Pewnie, że do zamieszkania nie jest niezbędna dość długa lista rzeczy i prac, ale nie każdego takie rozwiązanie zadowoli. Wielu jest takich, którzy z radością zamieszkają bez drzwi, podbitek, ba nawet płytek w łazience, byle u siebie. No i wtedy wiadomo, że suma wydatków "do zamieszkania" będzie o ileś tam niższa, ale jednak kiedyś zapewne te wydatki inwestor poniesie. Jego sprawa kiedy, byle opowiadając na forum o tym za ile zbudował, wyrażnie zaznaczył jak to u niego było.

*Beti44* bardzo cenny wpis. Od razu analizy porównawcze ruszyły.  :smile: 
Mój pierwszy wniosek i pytanie, to jak wyglądałby koszt tradycyjnych fundamentów dla Twojego projektu. Drugie - bardzo wysokie ceny instalacji wod-kan i podłogówki. Albo lokalnie masz bardzo ceniących się hydraulików, albo jakieś wodotryski w tych instalacjach.

----------


## marynata

> wod, kan ok.7500 z mat.
> podłogówka 9500 ( bez pieca)


Dwa razy większy dom buduję i to jest prawie cena którą ja zapłaciłam z materiałem(wszystko legalnie)-150 metrów podłogówka,do tego kilka grzejników,instalacje także w pomieszczeniach gospodarczych.Co Ty tam masz w tych pieniądzach?

----------


## marynata

> NO BO JEST!!! 
> choćby trawnik!!! weź no i go nie koś choć raz w tygodniu..
> ... na poczatku jest to frajda... kosiara... pachnąca ścięta trawa...
> ... po pół roku człowiek zaczyna kombinować z kostką..


czasami mam ochotę zamówić gruchę z betonem i tak to z satysfakcją polać bez dylatacji  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Kasia242

> Witam 
> Też byłam pewna, że 200.000 to jest strasznie dużo pieniędzy i na pewno mi się uda Więc zaczęłam:
> Firma:
> płyta fundamentowa: 42.400
> Ściany zewnętrzne parteru, poddasza i wewnętrzne parteru: 60.000
> Więźba, komin, pokrycie dachu: 50.000
> Ocieplanie stropu,poddasza, ścianki działowe na poddaszu, sufity, wylewki, podbitka: 33.673
> W moim zakresie były:
> Okna ( veka trójszybowe, ciepły montaż ) - 7500
> ...


No to jak tu się nie dziwić ze banki zacieraja ręce ,kredyciki płyną i kasa leci :smile: 

Twoje wyliczenie  zwaliło mnie z krzesła....Ja mam domek 83m2 parter plus 36m2 uzytkoiwego poddasza i się wprowadzę za 100-130 tysiecy...
Fakt ze 80% robie sam ale i tak u ciebie cena za stan surowy mnie przeraża.
Pozytywne jest to że wybrałaś wszystkie elementy tak by zbudować domek superenergooszczędny..choć z tym reku to lekka przesada(cena).
Na tych szystkich pracach a niektóre sa naprawde proste do zrobienia można urwać spokojnie 50 tysięcy,zauwazyłem wsród fachowców że czym ,,czystsza praca,, tym wiecej kasy....
U mnei jak robiłem rekonesans wsrród wykonawców na zrobienie stanu zero to srednio wyszło 5-6 tysiecy za całosc....a juz np za podłączenie pieca gazowego bez rozciągania instalacjii fachman z uprawnieniami chce 2000 tysiące...projektant który miał mi przeprojektować wiązar.(wiem ze to kilka klikniec myszką i druk),wycenił to na 2000 zł...także czym większy wykształciuch tym sie lepiej cenią :smile: ,dlatego trzeba zakasac rękawy i robić ..w końcu to tylko dom.
Beti masz bardzo fajny domek,może załóz dziennik  :smile: ,chętnie bym poczytał o twoich rozwiązaniach :smile: 
pozdrawiam
pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

*krzys_i_aga* wsadzili kij w mrowisko, ale jak się chce wyższy standard, to proste, że kasy nie starczy. Ich budowa nie była sądząc po zdjęciach jakimś pasmem szczególnych wyrzeczeń, więc się nie dziwię, że kwota 200tys. za dom jest dla nich nierealna.
U mnie 140 tys., od postawienia murów i wiązarów głównie praca samemu. Bez wiązarów i garażu też zmieściłbym się spokojnie w 200tys. 
Niedowiarkom mówimy stanowcze NIE  :wink:

----------


## marynata

Są różne "rozumienia" słowa dom.W tym wątku mówimy o standardzie tzw blokowym.

----------


## Zielony ogród

problem z domem i jego ceną chyba tkwi w naszej psychice.
nie buduje się małych, prostych domów. bo ktos pomysli, że nas nie stać.
Swiki to ewenement - dom-prostopadłościan, ok. 100 m2. trzeba mieć odwagę, żeby tak budować w tych "bogatych" czasach.

ludzie koniecznie chcą dopasować kwotę do domu - kupuja taniej, robią sami, targują się, załatwiaja "na lewo" - zeby tylko za małe pieniądze zrobić jakiś wymarzony dom.
a może by tak odwrotnie - za te same pieniadze zrobic maksymalnie prosty i tani dom, i zdziwić się, że kasy zostało? tak jakby komfortowe mieszkanie z bloku złapać dźwigiem i przenieść na działkę?

gdzie jest napisane, że dom musi przetrwać 200 lat, że musi mieć wszystkie dostępne gadżety, które wciskaja sprzedawcy - pisząc na forach "straszne rzeczy, dom bez rekuperatora, co za zacofanie"

----------


## bowess

Tak to jest po prostu. Jakoś tak ludzie mają, że budując robią zapasy i ekstrasy. "Bo przecież tak się buduje". "Wszyscy mają takie, albo nawet większe". 
Moim zdaniem jest to próba tłumaczenia sobie swojego chciejstwa. Po pierwsze nie wszyscy, bo są na osiedlu też domy małe. Po drugie wydawałoby się, że po dużym, 60-metrowym mieszkaniu dodatkowe 20 czy 40 metrów to już powinien być bardzo znaczący wzrost komfortu, jednakże z jakichś mętnych i nie do końca określonych przyczyn nie jest.  :smile: 

Bardzo chętnie zbudowałabym prostopadłościan - niestety plan zagospodarowania, podobnie jak w bardzo wielu (zbyt wielu) gmianch nie dopuszcza w tej chwili takich rozwiązań.

----------


## Zielony ogród

własnie, chciejstwo i jeszcze raz chciejstwo. a za chciejstwo trzeba płacić. wymagasz, więc płać.

projekty z linków od bowess są normalnymi sympatycznymi domami, które mozna postawic za 200 tys. 
i jeżeli ktoś ma te 200 tys., to nawet nie powinien patrzeć w strone innych projektów, bo się "zarżnie"
na obrazku wydaja sie malutkie, ale to wbrew pozorom pełnowymiarowe domy. mój też na obrazku wydawał sie malutki, a to naprawdę kawał chałupy.

napatrzymy sie na wille na bogatych osiedlach, i potem tak trudno zaakceptować skromny projekt....

----------


## bowess

Tyle, że tu nasze gadanie na nic. Syty głodnego nie zrozumie. No i powszechne jest nie zdawanie sobie sprawy przed budową, ile to będzie kosztować. Nawet jest tendencja do przyjmowania, że kosztorysy są zawyżone, że to "warszawskie" ceny. Piszę tu o ludziach, z którymi rozmawiam w realu - na forum chyba jednak jest trochę lepiej z tą świadomością.
Dla mnie byłoby nie do przyjęcia, żeby skredytować się na 30 lat, albo wsadzić w dom oszczędności całego życia - to jest przecież tylko budynek do mieszkania. No ale powiedzmy, że ktoś tak chce, postrzega to jako jedyną możliwość zdobycia własnego lokum. Jak wybierze dom, na który tej kasy wystarczy, to ok. Gorsza sprawa, gdy kredyt albo oszczędności zostały w 100% procentach wydane, a dom nie skończony.

O ludziach, którzy zupełnie nie muszą liczyć kasy nie piszę, bo tacy to w takie "wewątki" nie zaglądają.  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

to chyba miniony system wpoił w nas przekonanie, że wszystkim po równo, a teraz równo to znaczy po równo, ale dużo. niestety, drogi dom jest wysiłkiem ponad siły zwyczajnego pracujacego człowieka, który prędzej czy później to odczuje.
wszędzie na świecie są bogate osiedla i osiedla zwyczajne, skromne. skromne - nie znaczy brzydkie. Zielone, zadbane, ukwiecone - ale domy skromne. Nic na to nie poradzimy.

----------


## lola_lilu

Czytam Wasz wątek chyba od pierwszych dni powstania.

Z wielu powodów będziemy się budować. Wybraliśmy projekt 
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y,2339,0,0.htm

Nie będzie półokrągłego okna w salonie. Niestety Mąż nie postawi ścian i dachu, ale ścianki działowe i instalacje wod-kan już tak. Okna chcemy wziąć z montażem, bo niestety nie mamy na kogo liczyć w kwestii dodatkowej pary rąk  :sad:  

Wiem, że dach nie jest prosty, ale to jedyna ekstrawagancja z której nie umiem/nie potrafię/ nie chcę zrezygnować. Dom ma 80m zabudowy, a użytkowa to 63 metry.


Liczymy, że w 200 tyś się zmieścimy. 

I teraz moje przemyślenie, do końcówki tego wątku. Macie rację, że ludzie chcą "doskoczyć do innych ". My będziemy budować się pomiędzy domami 250-300 metrowymi. Z wielospadowymi dachami. Usłyszałam, żę chcę postawić stodołę, która obniży wartość ich działek. Racja niektórzy mają garaże 80metrowe. Poryczałam się jak głupia, na szczęście Mój Mąż robi za tę mądrzejszą połowę  :tongue:  i pocieszył mnie, że jak dobrze pójdzie to nie będę spłacać kredytu do 60tki(mam prawie 30lat). 

Moja znajoma na tym samym osiedlu jak budowała się to: wybrała drzwi przesuwne które były o 6tys(!) droższe od standardowych. Kolega powiedział, że on na kafelki za 150 zł nie patrzy, bo g*a nie kupuje. Kupił takie po 200zł/1m. Farby na świeże ściany - tylko tikurilla(a w muratorze pisali, że świeże ściany to najlepiej pigmentem, bo wszsytko zeżrą  :wink:  )  I co? I jedni i drudzy musieli dobrać kredyt, 

Może powiecie, że to moja zazdrość, ale jakbym miała 'oddać' dodatkowo bankowi 80% kwoty którą włożyłam na dom i do końca życia zawodowego trząść się z kartką w ręku na zakupach bo nie straczy mi do 1go, to wolę mieć mały domek i spokój i miejsce gdzie moje dziecko będzie miało swoją piaskownicę i będzie mnie stać na jego wykształcenie....

To tyle wywodu.

----------


## Christo24

lola_lilu nie patrz na innych, bo ludzie mają różne gusta oraz wymagania. Zaufaj mi, że jak tam sama grupa osób weszłaby do 10 różnych domów i wypisała jego wady to wszystkie nadawałyby się co najmniej do generalnego remontu choćby z tego powodu, że jest inne aniżeli u nich. Poza tym, na Boga, ten kraj jest pełen ludzi złośliwych, chamskich, wszystkowiedzących, zakompleksionych, nie możesz przejmować się każdą pierdołą. 

Osobiście jednak zastanowiłbym się na Twoim miejscu nad tym domkiem, jest naprawdę bardzo mały, będzie troszeczkę śmiesznie wyglądał. Z czasem przekonasz się, że dom to nie mieszkanie i daje się w nim nieco bardziej odczuć mały metraż aniżeli w bloku. Może jakiś nieco większy projekt? Domy 100 metrowe nadal nie są zbyt duże, ale już wystarczająco funkcjonalne i dużo łatwiejsze do sprzedaży, a przecież mimo wszystko zawsze trzeba się z tym liczyć.

----------


## lola_lilu

Wiem, że jest mały, ale my musimy podnieść dach o 8stopni, bo taki jest wymóg mzp. Jak powiedział znajomy  architekt na górze kiedyś spokojnie zmieszczą się 2 pokoje. Na najbliższy czas przewidujemy , żę jesli uda nam się postawić dom, to za jakieś 5 lat zrobimy schody i 'górę'.

Potwornie się boję kredytu ale też tego żę utknę w trakcie budowy i będę oglądać dom, do którego nie mogę się wprowadzić.

Generalnie przeraż mnie to, żę w PL nie mówi się o człowieku, który buduje 'ciasne ale własne; własnymi siłami, że jest zaradny, tylko, żę "takie małe... to lepiej mieszkanie w bloku". U MNIE W OKOLICY KAWALERKA KOSZTUJE 250 tyś!!! 

A o kimś kto się zadłużył kredytem i kredyt goni kredyt mówi się, że jest zaradny, bo przecież miał takie dochody, że mu dali ten kredyt i widocznie stać go bo spłaca i mi9szka w tym domu. TO JEST CHORE!!! 

Mi samej wyliczyli kredyt na pół miliona i co mam się cieszyć???

NIe rozumiem tego wcale a wcale :no:  :sick:  

















> lola_lilu nie patrz na innych, bo ludzie mają różne gusta oraz wymagania. Zaufaj mi, że jak tam sama grupa osób weszłaby do 10 różnych domów i wypisała jego wady to wszystkie nadawałyby się co najmniej do generalnego remontu choćby z tego powodu, że jest inne aniżeli u nich. Poza tym, na Boga, ten kraj jest pełen ludzi złośliwych, chamskich, wszystkowiedzących, zakompleksionych, nie możesz przejmować się każdą pierdołą. 
> 
> Osobiście jednak zastanowiłbym się na Twoim miejscu nad tym domkiem, jest naprawdę bardzo mały, będzie troszeczkę śmiesznie wyglądał. Z czasem przekonasz się, że dom to nie mieszkanie i daje się w nim nieco bardziej odczuć mały metraż aniżeli w bloku. Może jakiś nieco większy projekt? Domy 100 metrowe nadal nie są zbyt duże, ale już wystarczająco funkcjonalne i dużo łatwiejsze do sprzedaży, a przecież mimo wszystko zawsze trzeba się z tym liczyć.

----------


## Christo24

Musisz się przyzwyczaić do tego, że po wybudowaniu tego domu ktoś Ci może dokuczać, że jest mały itd., ale to chyba nie jest powód do rezygnacji z projektu, bo budujesz dla siebie, prawda? Z doświadczenia powiem Ci, że jakbyś wybudowała wielką willę również plebs miałby coś do powiedzenia, chociażby twój znajomy z kafelkami za 200 zł, a jeszcze inny stwierdziłby, że jest za duży, za daleko od miasta, że on by nie chciał (w rzeczywistości sprzedałby żonę za niego, ale to już temat na osobną dyskusję) itd.

Najgorsze w budowie domu są wydatki, których nie przewidzieliśmy. Sam miałem takich na kilkadziesiąt tys. zł. i nie ukrywam, że trochę mnie uderzyły  po kieszeni, a starałem się przed budową stworzyć bardzo dokładny kosztorys posiłkując się danymi z takiej samej budowy, radami itd. Jeśli, więc boisz się wydatków może rzeczywiście lepiej będzie kupić mieszkanie i mieć spokój? Dom to jednak studnia bez dna jeśli chodzi o wydatki, a szkoda później osiwieć i wyłysieć z nerwów w wieku 30-kilku lat. Z drugiej strony skoro twierdzisz, że u Ciebie kawalerka kosztuje 250 tys. zł to nie dziwię się, że zastanawiasz się nad domem, który możesz wybudować w podobnej cenie.

----------


## lola_lilu

Ja niestety nie twierdzę- tak jest  :sad:  

32 metry kw. Kosztują 250 tyś(bo to noclegownia pod miastem)W mieście ceny dochodzą do 280tyś za metr, ale jeśli się poszuka to można znaleźć nawet(!) mieszkanie 2 pokojowe w tej cenie, jakieś 42mkw. Koleżanka kupiła w piątek 50 metrów pod miastem za 350 tyś.  I nie mieszkam koło Warszawy. U mnie metr małego mieszkania zaczyna się od 7tyś... 
Działka jest nasza, dlatego decydujemy się na budowę. Hurtownię materiałów budowlanych mam w mojej wioseczce. Podobno dają duże upusty jak się wszystko zamówi. 

Mamy kilka wstępnych ogólnych niezależnych kosztorysów i zostały one wyliczone na 100-115 tyś brutto za SSZ. A jest ich sztuk 4. I robili to ludzie z branży bud.

A możesz naświetlić co uderzyło Cię po kieszeni? Na co uważać?

----------


## Zielony ogród

Lola lilu, nie wydaje ci sie, że ten ganek z daszkiem jest nieproporcjonalnie wybujały w porównaniu do reszty domu? jak sobie odpuścisz dziwne dachy (przy 30 stopniach to będzie klasyczny dom, a nie stodoła), to w zamian wybudujesz dom 90-100 m. Poniżej 80 metrów koszt metra wzrasta juz dosyc gwałtownie. Optimum to chyba 80-100 metrów kw. Warto rezygnować z kilku metrów dla jakiegos dachu, którego i tak nie będziesz widziała siedząc w domu?

----------


## lola_lilu

> Lola lilu, nie wydaje ci sie, że ten ganek z daszkiem jest nieproporcjonalnie wybujały w porównaniu do reszty domu? jak sobie odpuścisz dziwne dachy (przy 30 stopniach to będzie klasyczny dom, a nie stodoła), to w zamian wybudujesz dom 90-100 m. Poniżej 80 metrów koszt metra wzrasta juz dosyc gwałtownie. Optimum to chyba 80-100 metrów kw. Warto rezygnować z kilku metrów dla jakiegos dachu, którego i tak nie będziesz widziała siedząc w domu?



I tu poruszyłaś drażliwą nutę  :big tongue:  Też się chwilami nad tym zastanawiam.  Za dachem o takim kszatłcie przemawiają  2 rzeczy(nie są ani mądre ani racjonalne):
1) tłumaczę sobie, że będę mogła tam w razie deszczu w przyszłości postawić wózek z małym potomkiem i spoglądać przez okno salonu czy śpi(przetrenowane na siostrzeńcu, spał tylko w wózku i na dworze) 
2) Taki dach to dom moich marzeń. Widziałam i mieszkałam u rodziny za granicą w czasie wakacji w takim domu jako dziecko i zapamiętałam to, że jak padało, to oni siedzieli ze mną przy stoliku na tej werandzie

Wiem, że to może głupie, i powody może nie są zbyt racjonalne.... Tak  naprawdę w obecnej naszej sytuacji(za dużo by tu pisać  :sad:  ) może się okazać, że ten dom będzie idealny dla mojego Męża i dla mnie i nie będzie potrzeby go nigdy powiększyć...

A jeśli będzie potrzeba to na górze jest jeszcze o ile dobrze pamiętam z rozmowy z archit. , jakieś 35 metrów użytkowych strychu(przy podniesieniu dachu o te 8stopni).

----------


## Zielony ogród

to nie jest głupie; inny dach nie oznacza rezygnacji z zadaszonego ganku/tarasu. ja mam taki - jest faktycznie bardzo praktyczny, mam tam ławki, śpią tam psy, ale dach jest prosty. jak najbardziej zadaszona przestrzen przed domem jest fajna - ale w tym projekcie akurat ten daszek jest tak wysoki, ze i tak nie osłoni przed zacinajacym deszczem.

----------


## Kwitko

Dokładnie, jak już zrobisz ten dach to całkiem przestaniesz zwracać na niego uwagę!  Pamiętam jak wybierałam klinkier na kominy,  jak dobierałam fugę, jak wszystko musiało pasować, i wiesz co? Teraz nie pamiętam kiedy ostatni raz spojrzałam na komin.  Podobnie jest z dachówką, leży na dachu i ma nie przeciekać a czy jest błyszcząca, matowa, ciemna, jasna ma znaczenie tylko w momencie wyboru.

----------


## lola_lilu

No ok. Ale jako osoby doświadczone, sądzicie, że SSOtwarty da się postawić za te 100-120 tyś systemem zleconym? Czy raczej marzenia? 
Zamiast dachówki będzie blachodachówka.

----------


## Zielony ogród

za mało danych; to nie zgadywanka zalezna od tego, co kto mysli - to trzeba policzyć mając komplet danych.

----------


## Christo24

> A możesz naświetlić co uderzyło Cię po kieszeni? Na co uważać?


Generalnie wszystko czego nie liczyłem. Od drobnych spraw liczonych w 1-2 tys. zł jak podniesienie KW u operatora energii, kolejnych kablach do elektryki (np. kable 5-żyłowy biegnący od domu do skrzynki elektrycznej 20 metrów to koszt blisko 1000 zł), kolejnych bezpiecznikach (1000 zł), kontaktach (około 1000 zł), odbiorach i mapkach (ponad 2 tys. zł) po wylanie samych ław pod ogrodzenie (niefrontowe) 7000 zł z robocizną (sadziłem, że siatkę będę stawił sam, ale okazało się to niemożliwe przy moim terenie) oraz meble (dopłata około 15 tys. zł do założeń). To jest masa rzeczy, wszystkich nie pamiętam.

Z czasem dochodzą jeszcze takie sprawy jak ogrodzenie frontowe, kostka, całe zagospodarowanie terenu, bo przecież ile można mieszkać w polu.

Generalnie chodzi w tym o to, żeby nie nastawiać się na wyliczenia początkowe, trzeba do wszystkiego dodać 30% wtedy jest szansa, że nie zostaniemy bez kasy w połowie lub pod koniec budowy.

----------


## DEZET

Znowu się rozpędzacie: ogrodzenia, kostki, meble nie należą bezpośrednio do budowy domu. Fakt trzeba zrobić, ale nie od razu wszystko. 
Ja ogrodziłem siatką- nawet od jednej strony leśną, żeby taniej było- sąsiad nie miał zastrzeżeń, bo wspólnie robiliśmy. Na razie z jednej strony posadziłem przy ogrodzeniu tuje i ogrodzenia nie zamierzam zmieniać. Jedyna "ekstrawagancja" to brama przesuwna i furtki - ale to też pospawam samodzielnie.  Tnę koszty gdzie można. Dom może duży (116), ale wg założeń, jakie miałem wybierając projekt. 
Domek 60-70m2 jest mały, ale chodzi o to, żeby dobrze czuł się w nim właściciel, a nie sąsiad. A zdanie znajomych o małym domku to miałbym  głęboko gdzieś.

----------


## Christo24

DEZET nie tylko ogrodzenia czy kostki nie trzeba robić, można żyć w otwartym terenie i chodzić w kaloszach do śmierci. Elewacji też nie trzeba robić, nie kończyć wszystkich pokojów, zamiast schodów drabina, wszędzie stare meble, jak najbardziej.

Chodzi jednak o pytanie ile można żyć na placu budowy, wśród starych śmieci i generalnie dziadować jak nasi ojcowie w PRLu? Czy właściciel wytrzyma wieczne ciułanie? Nie każdy tak lubi i później zamiast cieszyć się z własnego domu jest rwanie sobie włosów z głowy i wiecznie przygnębienie, bo na nic nie ma kasy, kredyt ciśnie, długi rosną, znajomi wyjeżdżają na wakacje, a my ciągle dokładamy do tego domu z niewysokiej pensji. Według mnie warto to rozważyć przed zakupem.

----------


## bury_kocur

*Christo24*, przypominam, że jesteśmy w wątku dom do 200 tysięcy  :wink: 
Więc nie ma się co rozpędzać z kosztami, a co złego jest w np. starych meblach, tego naprawdę nie rozumiem. Ja planuję wstawić do nowego domu prawie wszystkie "stare" meble ( zdecydowana większość ma niecałe 5 lat, przytargałam je ze sprzedanego mieszkania), a co więcej, mam "stary" zlew z kuchni (meble kuchenne też - tylko fronty i blaty wymienię), baterię, a nawet lodówkę  :smile:  Skoro wszystko jest na chodzie i wygląda nieźle, musiałabym na głowę upaść, żeby generować sztucznie kolejne koszty. Przy podejściu "jak to - stare? takie dziadostwo?" to oczywista sprawa, że się może nie udać zamknąć w tych mitycznych 200k...

----------


## Zielony ogród

> DEZET nie tylko ogrodzenia czy kostki nie trzeba robić, można żyć w otwartym terenie i chodzić w kaloszach do śmierci. Elewacji też nie trzeba robić, nie kończyć wszystkich pokojów, zamiast schodów drabina, wszędzie stare meble, jak najbardziej.
> 
> Chodzi jednak o pytanie ile można żyć na placu budowy, wśród starych śmieci i generalnie dziadować jak nasi ojcowie w PRLu? Czy właściciel wytrzyma wieczne ciułanie? Nie każdy tak lubi i później zamiast cieszyć się z własnego domu jest rwanie sobie włosów z głowy i wiecznie przygnębienie, bo na nic nie ma kasy, kredyt ciśnie, długi rosną, znajomi wyjeżdżają na wakacje, a my ciągle dokładamy do tego domu z niewysokiej pensji. Według mnie warto to rozważyć przed zakupem.


rozważyć trzeba przed zakupem - ale projektu. nie można budować na skraju możliwości finansowych, bo faktycznie później będzie "dziadowanie". Trzeba te 200 tys. na luzie mieć. I poszukać projektu z kosztorysem na 180 tys.  jeżeli takie projekty nie odpowiadaja nam (wiadomo, jakie to projekty) - to niestety, ale faktycznie trzeba zrezygnować.

a ludzkie gadanie - prawda jest taka, że te sympatyczne uwagi na temat małego przytulnego domku są w dużej przewadze nad złośliwościami; a zreszta co ci ludzie nas obchodzą, oni nam kasy nie dołożą.

----------


## Christo24

bury_kocur stare meble czy niewspomniana tandeta np. z Bodzio to tylko przykłady. Jeśli Tobie się takie rozwiązanie podoba to ok, nie zamierzam z tym polemizować. Osobiście urządziłem sobie dom chyba nawet w 100% tak jak tego chciałem, wszystko na wymiar, dobrej klasy, czuję się w nim świetnie, nie myślę o tym, że warto coś wymienić, że coś się rozpada, że coś zaraz trzeba będzie kupić, że tamto i tamto nieskończone, a minął już kolejny rok.

Każdy człowiek jest inny, dlatego ja nie neguję rozwiązania polegająca na tym, że komuś nie przeszkadza ciułanie, chleb ze smalcem, kupowanie w ciuchlandach, aby tylko spłacić zobowiązania finansowe. Chodzi o to, że są różni ludzie i nie każdy lubi dziadować i wiecznie wrzucać do tej skarbonki bez dna jakim jest dom, a kupując coś na co nas nie stać (nie zdając sobie z tego sprawy) bardzo łatwo się w to wpędzić. To takie ostrzeżenie jak przed lichwiarskimi pożyczkami na 40%, nie dyskutuję tutaj o gustach, lecz o możliwych faktach.

----------


## bowess

*Christo24* jesteś strasznie bezkompromisowy w swoich sądach i ocenach. Nie jednemu psu Burek. Ludzie różnymi miarkami mierzą. Nie wydaje mi się, żeby moi rodzice dziadowali w PRL-u, pobudowali swoją "kostkę", może bez kostki na podjeździe i ogrodzenia z klinkieru, ale budowę zakończyli w miarę szybko jak na tamte trudne zaopatrzeniowo czasy i jakoś sobie z dzieciństwa nie przypominam śmieci w domu, chyba, że stuletni kredens po dziadkach to według Ciebie śmieć.

Wydałeś na to czy tamto więcej, ale zasadniczo w tym wątku mówimy o zbudowaniu domu za 200, a nie zakupie działki, wszystkich przyłączach i architekturze ogrodowej. Fakt - wielu osobom w tej kwocie udało się wcisnąć jeszcze przyłącza lub/i ogrodzenie, ale to zazwyczaj dzięki własnej robociźnie. 
Zacytuję Cię z innego wątku.



> Oczywiście, że da się wybudować dom za 200 tys. zł. Trzeba spełnić tylko kilka warunków:
> 
> 1. Dostać ziemię od babci
> 2. Wybrać projekt mini domku. 
> 3. Wszelkie sprawy związane z papierologią załatwiać służbowym autem. 
> 4. Budować najtańszymi materiałami oraz odmawiać sobie wszelkich  standardów jak rolety, porządne ogrodzenie itd. (ekhm... luksusów).
> 5. Robić prawie wszystko samemu odnajdując w sobie specjalistę od spraw wszelkich.
> 6. Wprowadzić się na plac budowy wykańczając jeszcze przez 150 lat.
> 7. Modlić się, aby dom był naszym jedynym źródłem wydatkiem tzn. mieszkać u mamy oraz stołować się u brata Alberta.


A cytuję, żeby się nie zgodzić. Mam dom za 200 tysięcy. Cena działki nie ma tu nic do rzeczy - kupiliśmy działkę wcześniej, za swoje. Dom ma 125m po podłogach. Nie mamy służbowego auta. Mamy rolety, pełne deskowanie, docieplenie ścian 20cm wełny, elewację na gotowo, podbitkę, granitowe schody i parapety, wentylację mechaniczną. Wewnątrz skromniej, ale moim zdaniem ładnie, schludnie i po domowemu. Tak - zrobiliśmy dużo we własnym zakresie. Wprowadziliśmy się szybko, ale "doróbki" nie trwały 150 lat, tylko w następnym sezonie zrobiliśmy poddasze. Nie modlę się.  :smile:  Wychodzi, że wystarczy spełnić jeden z warunków na tej liście, a nie kilka.

*lola_lilu* jakby ktoś przy mnie próbował swoje kompleksy leczyć, jak Twój kolega od kafli, to bym odpowiedziała "No to nie zapraszam do siebie, bo mógłbyś nie wytrzymać w tak gównianym otoczeniu". Mam płytki w łazience za circa about 30 złotych za m2.  :big grin:  Może według kogoś dziaduję. Ja się jako dziad ma dobrze  - taki zadowolony z życia dziad.  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Napisałem, że trzeba te rzeczy zrobić, ale nie wszystko od razu zarzynając się kredytem. Tak, czy siak swoje pieniądze przeznaczamy na dom i otoczenie.  Wolę skromnie w swoim domu niż w małym mieszkanku na jakimś blokowisku. Ale odchodzimy od zasadniczego tematu  :wink:

----------


## marynata

> dlatego ja nie neguję rozwiązania polegająca na tym, że komuś nie przeszkadza ciułanie, chleb ze smalcem, kupowanie w ciuchlandach, aby tylko spłacić zobowiązania finansowe.


Christo,gdzieś mieszkać trzeba.
W tym wątku mówimy o kwotach za które można kupić mieszkanie i trzeba go też wykończyć,umeblować.Przy budowie mieszkania pracy własnej nikt nie włoży co też ważne.
Jeżeli ktoś ma tak niskie dochody że musi jeść przysłowiowy chleb ze smalcem żeby spłacić zobowiązania,to w przypadku mieszkania też tak będzie.
Nie wiem,lepiej jeść szynkę mieszkając pod mostem?

----------


## bury_kocur

> bury_kocur stare meble czy niewspomniana tandeta np. z Bodzio to tylko przykłady. Jeśli Tobie się takie rozwiązanie podoba to ok, nie zamierzam z tym polemizować. .


A to akurat ze skrajności w skrajność  :wink:  - bo uważam, że Bodzio to straszna tandeta w rzeczy samej i wcale bym nie kupiła, nawet finansowo pod ścianą - ale po co mam wymieniać dobre rzeczy ( w sensie niezużyte, dobrej jakości), które do tego nadal mi się podobają i pasują do mojej koncepcji domu? To nie jest objaw dziadostwa, tylko rozsądnego planowania  :smile:  
A co do kończenia domu na raty - żeby nie było że offtopa robię - to uważam, że ma to swój urok i stronę praktyczną. Kiedy ma się wszystko od razu, nie ma radości z kupowania a to zegara, a to lampy czy wieszaka... A z punktu praktycznego, można wszystko lepiej przemyśleć, przymierzyć, oswoić się z tym co już jest. Taka filozofia nie musi wynikać li i jedynie z braku pieniędzy, tak jak jedzenie chleba ze smalcem czy kupowanie w lumpeksach (robię jedno i drugie, bo lubię - i tyle)  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

I trudno się z bowess nie zgodzić. Mnie nie rażą płytki za 30/m2, bo na takie będzie mnie stać, no może 35  :wink:  Często te droższe to nic specjalnego. A czy na nich ma być cena naklejona na stałe (żeby sąsiedzi widzieli), czy mają mi służyć do wygodnego mieszkania ? Jak ma się pomysł, to i z byle czego można zrobić coś, co innym wydłuży facjatę. Szafowanie cenami na mnie nie robi wrażenia. Mam satysfakcję, że coś zrobiłem własnymi "ręcami".

----------


## marynata

> To nie jest objaw dziadostwa, tylko rozsądnego planowania


Do bloku lepiej "dziadoskie" meble pasują,nikt nie krytykuje?  :big lol: 

Jestem ciekawa komentarzy moich znajomych i rodziny na temat mojego umeblowania.Meble będę miała tylko wypoczynkowe,na wszystko inne są przewidziane wnęki z już wymurowanymi ściankami,które będą przysłonięte bardzo prostymi drzwiami przesuwnymi,montowanymi tylko na szynie sufitowej.
Oj biedulko...na meble cię nawet nie stać  :Roll:

----------


## Kwitko

Odnośnie płytek, ostatnio pokazałam Przemowi w markecie płytki które mi się podobają (za 30 zł oczywiście) obejrzał kilka, przystawił poziomice - wszystkie krzywe  :sad:  Dla porównania poszliśmy zrobić to samo z płytkami za 100 zł i...... też wszystkie były krzywe  :tongue:

----------


## bowess

No, *Kwitko,* wszystko gówniane.  :smile:  Trzeba kupować w salonie łazienkowym i koniecznie powyżej 200 złotych.

----------


## DEZET

Taaa w salonie łazienkowym- z czego 170 za nazwę "salon łazienkowy" i 30... za płytki  :big lol:

----------


## Kasia242

> Odnośnie płytek, ostatnio pokazałam Przemowi w markecie płytki które mi się podobają (za 30 zł oczywiście) obejrzał kilka, przystawił poziomice - wszystkie krzywe  Dla porównania poszliśmy zrobić to samo z płytkami za 100 zł i...... też wszystkie były krzywe


bo to czy płytki sa krzywe nie decyduje cena tylko...malutki paremetr zwany ,,dopuszczalna tolerancją rozmiaru, :smile: 
Ja jako zawodowy glazurnik znam te ,,haczyki,, natomiast klient wchodzacy do casto to zwykle laik który patrzy na wizualny aspekt i tak to producenci szczególnie niemarkowych płytek robią ludzi w bambuko :smile: 
inna kwestia że wprawny glazurnik ,,wyprowadzi takie płytki że będa bardzo ładnie się prezentowac na ścianie..
Ehh długo by pisac :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## an-bud

> Taaa w salonie łazienkowym- z czego 170 za nazwę "salon łazienkowy" i 30... za płytki


Za 3 dychy musi być g... :yes:   za 200 można wymagać

----------


## marynata

> Za 3 dychy musi być g...  za 200 można wymagać


Chyba żartujesz.
Spróbuj reklamować coś w "normalnym" sklepie.
Market przyjmuje wszystko w dowolnym czasie i nawet nie pyta dlaczego oddajesz.
Wszędzie można szukać plusów i minusów,a i tak chodzi tylko o to żeby końcowy efekt zadowalał inwestora.

----------


## an-bud

> Chyba żartujesz.
> Spróbuj reklamować coś w "normalnym" sklepie.
> Market przyjmuje wszystko w dowolnym czasie i nawet nie pyta dlaczego oddajesz.
> Wszędzie można szukać plusów i minusów,a i tak chodzi tylko o to żeby końcowy efekt zadowalał inwestora.


Kup to się przekonasz, jak zobaczysz co jest w kartonach. Pomazane kredką (odrzut z lini produkcyjnej) A tak z innej stony zmienia się punkt widzenia po położniu paru .... m2

ps.za 3 dychy do kanału być mogą w.....garażu

----------


## marynata

> Kup to się przekonasz, jak zobaczysz co jest w kartonach. Pomazane kredką (odrzut z lini produkcyjnej) A tak z innej stony zmienia się punkt widzenia po położniu paru .... m2
> 
> ps.za 3 dychy do kanału być mogą w.....garażu


Nie bierz tak dosłownie wszystkiego co się pisze,np rozrzutu kwotowego 30-200 pln,bo to jest tylko tak podawane dla skontrastowania sytuacji.
A tak jeżeli chodzi o same płytki,to kładzie się ich coraz mniej i to nie tylko ze względów finansowych.Płytka nie jest jedynym materiałem wykończeniowym dla pomieszczeń mokrych czy technicznych.Ogranicza się udział glazury w wykończeniówce i to wcale nie z powodów finansowych.

----------


## an-bud

> Nie bierz tak dosłownie wszystkiego co się pisze,np rozrzutu kwotowego 30-200 pln,bo to jest tylko tak podawane dla skontrastowania sytuacji.
> A tak jeżeli chodzi o same płytki,to kładzie się ich coraz mniej i to nie tylko ze względów finansowych.Płytka nie jest jedynym materiałem wykończeniowym dla pomieszczeń mokrych czy technicznych.Ogranicza się udział glazury w wykończeniówce i to wcale nie z powodów finansowych.


Ja już mam po ułożeniu paru.....m2 "płytkowstręt" w mojej chatce jest 0 płytek, ale to 3 chatka.

----------


## DEZET

Za 30 szajs, to co mówić o tych za 15zeta? Na stłuczkę, jako gruz pod kostkę pewnie się nadadzą!? Popadacie w skrajności.

----------


## an-bud

bym bał się dać to jako gruz :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

takie fora często przeszkadzaja w podejmowaniu rozsądnych decyzji. zaczynamy w panice mysleć: "płytki za 30 zł to musi być g..." "dom bez rekuperatora sie zawali"   "meble muszą byc nowe i to z Vinotti" "podłoga musi być kremowa i na wysoki połysk, bo inaczej mnie wysmieją" "kuchnia - tylko i wyłącznie zabudowa na wymiar, inaczej to bieda".........Dżizus,....ludzie, nie dajcie się. Jak z ciuchami, owczy pęd. Nic nie musimy. 
Trochę pewności siebie - poogladajcie sobie zachodnie programy o wnętrzach, napawdę mozna sie zdziwić. Każdy urządza jak chce, troche koloru, zmysł artystyczny wystarczy, nawet z gładziami sie nie wysilają. I tak co kilka lat trzeba dom odświeżyć. Kogo dziś obchodzą płytki z lat 90-tych - czy były za 30 zł, czy za 300. Skuwa sie je i kładzie nowe, bo niemodne.

jak sobie posapcerujecie po wątkach wnętrzarskich to zauważycie, że poza kilkoma wyjatkami wszyscy robią to samo. I w takich watkach są towarzystwa wzajemnej adoracji wychwalające np. jakąś lampę, której właścicielka ciągnięta niby za język i niby z niechęcią wyznaje, że kosztowała 2600 zł (ach, to i tak była okazja), i za kilka miesięcy wszyscy z wątku mają taka lampę, w przewadze tańsza podróbkę, ale taką samą. I są ochy i achy na kolejnych watkach. Chciałam znaleźć coś konstruktywnego, jakieś fajne odważne pomysły, wnętrza z piętnem indywidualizmu - nie ma. Wszyscy robia tak samo. Drogi gres, kuchnie na wymiar na połysk, w salonie naroznik i ścianka TV... jak w socjalizmie. Co nie znaczy oczywiście, że ja mam jakieś lepsze pomysły, bo własnie nie mam i ich szukam, ale nie mogę znaleźć.

ma byc pomysłowo i tanio - trudne.

----------


## bowess

No, ja też mam takie poczucie, że na "Wnętrzach" to często pisze jakiś inny gatunek ludzi - taki bardziej przywiązany do metek z cenami.  :smile: 

Dobrze mówisz *Zielony ogrodzie*. Trudno podjąć racjonalną decyzję, bo znowu się włącza "tak się teraz robi", "wszyscy tak mają", "to jest dzisiaj standard", a jednak większość ludzi tak ma, że nie chce jakoś drastycznie odstawać od stada. U mnie ma być schludnie i przede wszystkim łatwo do sprzątania, no i żeby mi się podobało, ale trzeba przyznać, że mam bardzo niewymagający gust.  :smile: 

A tak dla poprawienia humoru (za Gogolem "Z czego się śmiejecie? z siebie samych się śmiejecie!"):
 http://daria24.wrzuta.pl/film/7R8sxiw6L1V/george_carlin_-_rzeczy_polskie_napisy

----------


## lola_lilu

Oj widzę, że płtyki za 200 zł m2 mojego kolegi wywołały zamieszanie. To by się chłopina ucieszył zapewne, że tyle o nim ówią  :big tongue: 

Przykład z przed kilku dni. Moi rodzice pojechali do OBI, na wieeelką wyprzedaż. Kupili za 40 zł/1m płytki, które wcześniej kosztowały 160zł/1m. Fakt metraż to tylko 7 metrów, ale jednak. Ich zysk. A o krzywych płytkach to macie rację. 

W rodzinie ktoś kupił płytki na taras, też w jakiejś ktowcie 190-200 za metr do tego dekory za 200(!!!) sztuka. Położyli. Wszystkie popękały. Wszystkie!!! A kładł naprawdę porządny człowiek i bardzo dobry i sumienny fachowiec. Głupia sprawa wyszła, bo żadna z jego prac w tym domu nie uległa zniszczeniu. Później się okazało, że poprostu to była wadliwa seria, ale niestety informację podano na stronie producenta małym druczkiem.

Jeszcze jedno pytanie: wszyscy mówią, że metr domu kosztuje 2-3 tyś. Ale jak ma to liczyć Np.: 3tyś x powierzchnia użytkowa czy raczej 3tyś x powierzchnia zabudowy?

W naszym projekcie powierzchnia zabudowy to 80m, a powierzchnia użytkowa to 63m. CZyli jak? 3tysx63=189 tys, czy 3tysx80= 240tyś???

Będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź.

----------


## marynata

Właściwie to ani to,ani to.Można przyjąć powierzchnie zabudowy,ale np wlicza się do niej ganki,a taki ganek może być otwarty,wyłożony kostką i to są już inne pieniądze.Licz powierzchnię całkowitą wewnątrz domu.Czyli użytkowa plus garaż,ciągi komunikacyjne,powierzchnię pod skosami,której nie wlicza się do użytkowej etc.
Może jeszcze jaśniej-każdy metr po podłogach.

----------


## marynata

Lola,wróciłam tak jeszcze do Twojego projektu
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y,2339,0,0.htm
i wydaje mi się ,że ten ganek bardzo podroży Wam inwestycję.

----------


## Christo24

*bowess* - właśnie dlatego wypunktowałem warunki wybudowania domu mieszcząc się w określonej kwocie, aby uzmysłowić niezorientowanym w czym jest haczyk. Mam znajomego, który twierdzi, że również zmieścił się w 200 tys. zł? W czym problem? A no w tym, że działkę już miał, wiele rzeczy robił sam, oszczędzał na wszystkim, a dom nadal nie jest wykończony. Absolutnie nie zgadzam się, że szacując koszt budowy domu należy brać pod uwagę jedynie postawienie murów i jakiekolwiek wykończenie, gdyż dom to nie tylko mury i meble z poprzedniego miejsca zamieszkania. Działka w moim rejonie kosztuje około 70-80 tys. zł za 8-10 arów. To jest realny koszt budowy domu, nie wybudujesz go w powietrzu. Nie każdy również jest w stanie położyć sobie elektrykę, CO, nie każdy ma ojca czy dziadka, z którymi ułoży dachówkę i  wejścia w hurtowni. Wielu ludzi buduje standardowo, bierze ekipy z polecenia, zakupuje w hurtowniach, czasem drożej w marketach. Za wszystko się płaci i jest to realny koszt budowy. Czy również w domu można zamieszkać bez przyłączy? Zima bez gazu, prądu i wody? Nie, trzeba ponieść te koszty, to również jest realny koszt budowy. 

Reasumując, piszesz że wystarczy spełnić jeden z przybliżonych przeze mnie warunków. Jednak zaprzeczasz sobie informacjami, że działkę już mieliście, wiele rzeczy robiliście sami, oszczędzaliście na wykończeniu i nie wprowadziliście się do wykończonego domu. Twój dziennik budowy potwierdza powyższe. Warto o tym wspomnieć informując kogoś, że dom za 200 tys. zł to realny koszt.

----------


## marynata

Od początku tego wątku jest wyraznie i wielokrotnie podkreślane,że to kwota za wybudowanie domu i nie wchodzą w to koszty działki czy przyłączy,bo tych się nawet w przybliżeniu nie da uśrednić.

----------


## Christo24

> Christo,gdzieś mieszkać trzeba.
> W tym wątku mówimy o kwotach za które można kupić mieszkanie i trzeba go też wykończyć,umeblować.Przy budowie mieszkania pracy własnej nikt nie włoży co też ważne.
> Jeżeli ktoś ma tak niskie dochody że musi jeść przysłowiowy chleb ze smalcem żeby spłacić zobowiązania,to w przypadku mieszkania też tak będzie.
> Nie wiem,lepiej jeść szynkę mieszkając pod mostem?


Nie oceniam faktu, iż każdy kredyt trzeba spłacić, nawet ten za mieszkanie. Chleb ze smalcem to taki synonim sytuacji, z którą mierzą się osoby, których kalkulacje, plany i fantazje związane z budową domu okazały się nad wymiar optymistyczne i teraz muszą oszczędzać na wszystkim. Oczywiście nikt z takich znajomych (już wybudowanych) Ci nie powie, że cała rodzina kąpię się w jednej wodzie albo w pracy, w lodówce tylko produkty 'wyprodukowane dla Biedronki", a odzież zachodnia nie jest przecież wcale taka zła.  Dom stoi i niech wszyscy widzą. Ale jakim kosztem?

Kiedyś był wywiad z parą z Warszawy, która wybudowała sobie dom i była dumna z tego, że ...80% dochodów jest przeznaczona na kredyt. A jeszcze trzeba za coś żyć i go wykończyć, bo z tego co pamiętam stał w polu. Oboje pracują. Dla założenia rodziny nie ma czasu. Dla siebie nie ma czasu, bo muszą go spłacić, trzeba brać nowe obowiązki. Utrata pracy przez jednego z członków rodziny = utrata domu. To skrajny przykład, ale pokazuje pewien mechanizm w postępowaniu ludzi kompletnie nieodpowiedzialnych, zakompleksionych i zbłąkanych. Osobiście uważam, że pewne sprawy trzeba gruntownie przemyśleć. Dom tylko mury i miejsce do spędzania wolnego czasu. Nie warto mu poświęcać życia, a wielu porywając się na coś na co ich nie stać niestety tak robi.

----------


## msdracula

Christo chyba niedokładnie czytałeś wątek  :wink:  forumowicze nie podają kosztów przyłączy i działek, gdyż są bardzo rózne. Działka w mieście ma inny koszt niż ta na wsi. Jeden ma do gazu 50m a inny 200m i tu już są ogrmone rożnice. Dlatego pisząć o kosztach podajemy sam koszt wybudowania domu bez działki i wyposażenia, bo tutaj rożnice są ogromne, chociażby ze względu nawet na same kafle  :wink: 

Bo jak można np. porównać dwie budowy, gdzie jedna pod Warszawą np. koszt działki 200tyś. plus dom 300tyś, druga budowa na wsi, działka 20tyś, dom 300tyś. I ta pierwsza osoba twierdzi ,że bez pół bańki nie ma co podchodzić do budowy  :tongue: 
A pisząc o samych murach, stanie deweloperskim łatwiej jest porównać koszty

----------


## msdracula

I zawsze jak ktoś pisze,że np. budowa kosztowała go 200tyś to podkreśla, że p. to i to zrobil sam,nikt tego nie zataja, więc logiczne że jak kto,ś nie może nic zrobić samo to wyjdzie więcej

----------


## Zielony ogród

Christo24 - własnie o tym cały czas mowa - że nie warto poświęcać życia domowi. Dlatego dla ludzi "niebogatych" może byc tylko taki, o jakim tu piszą ludzie(mały, tani, prosty) albo wcale. Trzeciego wyjścia nie ma -  jeżeli chemy mieć jeszcze normalne życie "po budowie". Chyba że ktoś chce byc niewolnikiem banku.
Nie stac nas na nic więcej oprócz 4 ścian i dachu. Prostokąt, najlepiej bez stropu. I nic sie tu nie wykombinuje za te pieniądze.

ps. na jakims wątku na FM wczoraj przeczytałam, że jedna pani dokładnie podliczyła koszty wybudowania TYLKO i WYŁĄCZNIE balkonu (dość dużego). Wyszło 10 tys.

----------


## Christo24

> takie fora często przeszkadzaja w podejmowaniu rozsądnych decyzji. zaczynamy w panice mysleć: "płytki za 30 zł to musi być g..." "dom bez rekuperatora sie zawali"   "meble muszą byc nowe i to z Vinotti" "podłoga musi być kremowa i na wysoki połysk, bo inaczej mnie wysmieją" "kuchnia - tylko i wyłącznie zabudowa na wymiar, inaczej to bieda".........Dżizus,....ludzie, nie dajcie się. Jak z ciuchami, owczy pęd. Nic nie musimy. 
> Trochę pewności siebie - poogladajcie sobie zachodnie programy o wnętrzach, napawdę mozna sie zdziwić. Każdy urządza jak chce, troche koloru, zmysł artystyczny wystarczy, nawet z gładziami sie nie wysilają. I tak co kilka lat trzeba dom odświeżyć. Kogo dziś obchodzą płytki z lat 90-tych - czy były za 30 zł, czy za 300. Skuwa sie je i kładzie nowe, bo niemodne..


Rozmawiamy o czymś zupełnie innym. W mojej wypowiedzi nie chodziło o krytykę niskiej jakości wykończonych wnętrz, bo to każdego indywidualna sprawa. Chodzi o fakt czy inwestora wybudowawszy już ten dom zostaje zmuszony do wykończenia go najtańszymi i starymi materiałami, gdyż realizacja nawet średniego standardu jest i będzie poza jego zasięgiem finansowym. 

Tak na marginesie nie bądźmy hipokrytami jakbyśmy rozmawiali w realu. 99% ludzi, którzy mają kasę wykończą dom w najwyższym możliwym standardzie, kupią wszystko co pozwoli im się w pełni cieszyć posiadanym domem, a przy okazji wyleczyć wszystkie kompleksy, jesteśmy tylko ludźmi. Niech wiec nikt tutaj nie opowiada bzdur, że mu odpowiada stara wersalka czy meble z Bodzio, bo takowe posiadają ludzie do tego zmuszeni, a nie mający możliwość wyboru.

W kwestii płytek za 40-50 zł być może kogoś zaskoczę, ale po rozmowie z kilkoma fachowcami jedynie utwierdziłem się w przekonaniu, że różnicy tak naprawdę nie ma lub nie jest ona tak duża jak wynikałoby to z ceny. Sam posiadam zarówno te za 35 zł jak i za blisko 200. Te droższe np. świecące mają tę przewagę, że się np. mniej rysują, mają wyższą klasę ścieralności (nawet jak teoretycznie producent tych tańszych podaje, że mieści się w najwyższych normach to nie jest tak do końca) Te droższe mają również czasem tę przewagę, że często są w jakiś nietypowych fakturach (mają fajne dekory), ale to też nie zawsze. Pomiędzy kaflami nie ma takiej różnicy jak np. nawet pomiędzy najtańszymi panelami, a najwyższej klasy deskami.

----------


## msdracula

Tylko droższe świecące się nie rysują ? rodzice mają w piwnicy takie za 15zł z promocji w Casto bodajże i nic się nie rysuję  :yes:  a pomieszczenia są dosyć mocno eksploatowane  :wink: 

Mąż też wiele m płytek położył i jakie wnioski? wyznacznikiem jakości płytek na pewno nie jest ich cena...w wielu przypadkach wyznacznikiem ceny jest po prostu marka/logo/moda

----------


## lola_lilu

My działkę mamy, uzbrojoną więc ten problem odpada.

A o ile taki dach może podnieść koszty? 

Mamy w zanadrzu jeszcze taki projekt:

http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Bon...idp,15445.html

Moim zdaniem też nie jest zły. Ale czy jest tańszy? Tak jak w poprzednim projekcie musimy o 8stopni podnieść dach. Miejsce na schody chcemy zostawić a zrobić je w przyszłości. Można tak rozdzielić budowę? i np na górze nie robić grzejników tylko jeśli będzie potrzeba rozbudowy domu?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Rozmawiamy o czymś zupełnie innym. W mojej wypowiedzi nie chodziło o krytykę niskiej jakości wykończonych wnętrz, bo to każdego indywidualna sprawa. Chodzi o fakt czy inwestora wybudowawszy już ten dom zostaje zmuszony do wykończenia go najtańszymi i starymi materiałami, gdyż realizacja nawet średniego standardu jest i będzie poza jego zasięgiem finansowym. 
> 
> Tak na marginesie nie bądźmy hipokrytami jakbyśmy rozmawiali w realu. 99% ludzi, którzy mają kasę wykończą dom w najwyższym możliwym standardzie, kupią wszystko co pozwoli im się w pełni cieszyć posiadanym domem, a przy okazji wyleczyć wszystkie kompleksy, jesteśmy tylko ludźmi. Niech wiec nikt tutaj nie opowiada bzdur, że mu odpowiada stara wersalka czy meble z Bodzio, bo takowe posiadają ludzie do tego zmuszeni, a nie mający możliwość wyboru.
> 
> W kwestii płytek za 40-50 zł być może kogoś zaskoczę, ale po rozmowie z kilkoma fachowcami jedynie utwierdziłem się w przekonaniu, że różnicy tak naprawdę nie ma lub nie jest ona tak duża jak wynikałoby to z ceny. Sam posiadam zarówno te za 35 zł jak i za blisko 200. Te droższe np. świecące mają tę przewagę, że się np. mniej rysują, mają wyższą klasę ścieralności (nawet jak teoretycznie producent tych tańszych podaje, że mieści się w najwyższych normach to nie jest tak do końca) Te droższe mają również czasem tę przewagę, że często są w jakiś nietypowych fakturach (mają fajne dekory), ale to też nie zawsze. Pomiędzy kaflami nie ma takiej różnicy jak np. nawet pomiędzy najtańszymi panelami, a najwyższej klasy deskami.


ależ to jest naturalny porządek wszechświata, że ludzie bogaci mają, a zwyczajni nie mają(nie chce pisac "biedni", bo do biedy prawdziwej to nam jeszcze daleko). tak jest świat urządzony, i jeżeli ktoś nie potrafi cieszyć sie z tego, co ma - zawsze będzie nieszczęśliwy. bo nigdy nie kupi sobie czegoś tak dobrego, żeby gdzieś nie było czego lepszego.....to można eskalowac w nieskończoność. A to czy Bodzio, czy właściwie jeszcze tańsza Ikea, czy cokolwiek - to kwestia gustu i chęci. Niektórzy maja gdzieś, czy coś jest gustowne czy nie. I naprawdę potrafia sie cieszyć tym, co mają - brak wyboru nie jest wystarczającym powodem dla narzekania. Po co narzekać, skoro nowe drogie rzeczy i tak są nieosiągalne? I naprawdę niewiele osób ma z tego powodu kompleksy - ja nie zauważyłam. Ludzie kupuja tanioche i się cieszą, i fajnie, bo najgorzej, jak już ktoś wybrzydza na Ikeę, a na nic innego go nie stać. Wyżej s..a niż doopę ma.

----------


## Christo24

> Tylko droższe świecące się nie rysują ? rodzice mają w piwnicy takie za 15zł z promocji w Casto bodajże i nic się nie rysuję  a pomieszczenia są dosyć mocno eksploatowane 
> 
> Mąż też wiele m płytek położył i jakie wnioski? wyznacznikiem jakości płytek na pewno nie jest ich cena...w wielu przypadkach wyznacznikiem ceny jest po prostu marka/logo/moda


Opinia o różnicy w jakości płytek np. świecących jest od ludzi, którzy zajmują się kładzeniem płytek zawodowo. Proponuję nie kontynuować tej dyskusji na temat jakości płytek za 15 zł w piwnicy rodziców, bo jest jałowa, zaraz wejdzie grupa 15 osób, która będzie twierdziła, że kupiła panele za 10 zł z promocji i nie widzi różnicy., a pralka odziedziczona po babci też pierze, więc po co nowa za 2 tys. zł.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> My działkę mamy, uzbrojoną więc ten problem odpada.
> 
> A o ile taki dach może podnieść koszty? 
> 
> Mamy w zanadrzu jeszcze taki projekt:
> 
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Bon...idp,15445.html
> 
> Moim zdaniem też nie jest zły. Ale czy jest tańszy? Tak jak w poprzednim projekcie musimy o 8stopni podnieść dach. Miejsce na schody chcemy zostawić a zrobić je w przyszłości. Można tak rozdzielić budowę? i np na górze nie robić grzejników tylko jeśli będzie potrzeba rozbudowy domu?


poszukaj czegoś ok.80m2 - parter bez stropu. Wyjdzie taniej niż to maleństwo (chociaż śliczne)
a dlaczego dach aż o 8st? w WZ mieliście 30 - czy cos mi sie pomyliło?

----------


## Kwitko

> Za 30 szajs, to co mówić o tych za 15zeta? Na stłuczkę, jako gruz pod kostkę pewnie się nadadzą!? Popadacie w skrajności.


Dokładnie chodziło mi o to że wolę zapłacić 30 zł za krzywe płytki i myśleć "mam tanie i krzywe" niż zapłacić stówę i myśleć kurde takie drogie i krzywe  :big grin:  Ale ludzie myślą że jak zapłacą więcej to będą mieli lepsze, jak widać nie zawsze  :big grin:  A za 15 ostatnio kupiłam i są tak samo krzywe jak za te 100 więc chyba dobry interes zrobiłam  :big grin:

----------


## marynata

> Tak na marginesie nie bądźmy hipokrytami jakbyśmy rozmawiali w realu. 99% ludzi, którzy mają kasę wykończą dom w najwyższym możliwym standardzie, kupią wszystko co pozwoli im się w pełni cieszyć posiadanym domem, a przy okazji wyleczyć wszystkie kompleksy, jesteśmy tylko ludźmi.


Ale to się tyczy wszystkich dziedzin życia-samochodu,ciuchów,wakacji itd.
To tak jakby komuś mówić-jak masz kupić malucha,to lepiej korzystaj z autobusu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

i jeszcze jedno (do wypowiedzi  Christo) - ja tu nie widzę żadnego powodu do kompleksów. Kompleksy z powodu "nie mania" ???? to trzeba iśc do psychologa.

----------


## lola_lilu

> poszukaj czegoś ok.80m2 - parter bez stropu. Wyjdzie taniej niż to maleństwo (chociaż śliczne)
> a dlaczego dach aż o 8st? w WZ mieliście 30 - czy cos mi sie pomyliło?


Musimy podnieść do 38stopni, bo taki jest wymóg MZP i konserwatora zabytków.  Prawie każdą parterówkę musimy podnieść. Nam to nie przeszkadza, bo i tak planujemy wejść na dół, a później górę zrobić. Jeśli oczywiście będzie taka potrzeba. 
Ten dom ma:

Powierzchnia zabudowy: 82,94 m2

Powierzchnia netto: 63,03 m2 (sam dół)

A co w tym Bonifacym będzie drogie? Okno tarasowe- to wiem, ale to zawsze mogę zmienić. Schodów na razie nie zamierzamy robić, więc od razu koszt odpadnie.  2 słupy tarasowe mogą być drogie. Projekt ma idealne ułożenie do nas na działkę i tak naprawdę nic bym w nim nie zmieniła.

----------


## marynata

> i jeszcze jedno - ja tu nie widzę żadnego powodu do kompleksów. Kompleksy z powodu "nie mania" ???? to trzeba iśc do psychologa.


Coś w tym jest,w dziale"psycholog dyżurny" są osoby które lamentują że inni mają lepiej/lepsze i oni życ z tym nie mogą.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Rozmawiamy o czymś zupełnie innym. W mojej wypowiedzi nie chodziło o krytykę niskiej jakości wykończonych wnętrz, bo to każdego indywidualna sprawa. Chodzi o fakt czy inwestora wybudowawszy już ten dom zostaje zmuszony do wykończenia go najtańszymi i starymi materiałami, gdyż realizacja nawet średniego standardu jest i będzie poza jego zasięgiem finansowym.


*Christo*, uporczywie mylisz dwie rzeczy - najtańsze materiały czy stare elementy wyposażenia nie oznaczają automatycznie standardu poniżej średniego. Podam Ci przykład: mam porządną skórzaną sofę, o nowoczesnej i modnej formie (żebyś nie myślał, że jakiś grat z wystawki  :wink: ), która w Twoim rozumieniu jest starym meblem, bo z poprzedniego mieszkania. Czy to oznacza, że moje wyposażenie salonu będzie poniżej "normy"? Przecież jak kupię nową, to za 5 lat ona również będzie stara! 
Ponadto, zamierzam wykończyć dom bardzo tanimi materiałami (u mnie: beton, cegła rozbiórkowa, stalowe przemysłowe schody). Będzie to kosztowało naprawdę niewiele, ale efekt będzie loftowy - czyli jakby nie było, z wysokiej półki. Nie dalej jak parę dni temu, w ogłoszeniu o sprzedaży wściekle drogiego loftu, widziałam łóżko i stolik kawowy z palet. To co - z biedy to postawili, bo na normalne meble nie wystarczyło? I jeszcze jakieś żarówki na kabelku zamiast lampy full-wypas  :big grin: 
Nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą.

----------


## Christo24

> ależ to jest naturalny porządek wszechświata, że ludzie bogaci mają, a zwyczajni nie mają(nie chce pisac "biedni", bo do biedy prawdziwej to nam jeszcze daleko). tak jest świat urządzony, i jeżeli ktoś nie potrafi cieszyć sie z tego, co ma - zawsze będzie nieszczęśliwy. bo nigdy nie kupi sobie czegoś tak dobrego, żeby gdzieś nie było czego lepszego.....to można eskalowac w nieskończoność. A to czy Bodzio, czy właściwie jeszcze tańsza Ikea, czy cokolwiek - to kwestia gustu i chęci. Niektórzy maja gdzieś, czy coś jest gustowne czy nie. I naprawdę potrafia sie cieszyć tym, co mają - brak wyboru nie jest wystarczającym powodem dla narzekania. Po co narzekać, skoro nowe drogie rzeczy i tak są nieosiągalne? I naprawdę niewiele osób ma z tego powodu kompleksy - ja nie zauważyłam. Ludzie kupuja tanioche i się cieszą, i fajnie, bo najgorzej, jak już ktoś wybrzydza na Ikeę, a na nic innego go nie stać. Wyżej s..a niż doopę ma.


Niemajętni ludzie dzielą się na dwie kategorie - Ci co zaakceptowali swoją biedę i Ci którzy z takim stanem rzeczy nie potrafią się pogodzić. Nie oceniam Ciebie i Twojego stosunku do funkcjonowania w taniości i radości z tego czerpanej, gdyż wykazałbym się brakiem kultury, a z resztą o czymś zupełnie innym piszę. Meritum mojej wypowiedzi stanowi fakt, iż decydując się na wybudowanie domu w przedziale finansowym, która nie daje wyboru, lecz zwyczajnie zmusza do dziadowania i przyjęcia od nas postawy charakterystycznej dla jednej ze wspomnianych przeze mnie na początku grup( tej akceptujący dany stan rzeczy) nie dla każdego jest do przyjęcia. Z moich doświadczeń wynika niestety, że wiele osób, które porwały się z motyką na słońce pozostaje nieszczęśliwymi i dzieli się tym nieszczęściem z innymi poprzez zawiść i hipokryzję.

----------


## parasite

> My działkę mamy, uzbrojoną więc ten problem odpada.
> 
> A o ile taki dach może podnieść koszty? 
> 
> Mamy w zanadrzu jeszcze taki projekt:
> 
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Bon...idp,15445.html
> 
> Moim zdaniem też nie jest zły. Ale czy jest tańszy? Tak jak w poprzednim projekcie musimy o 8stopni podnieść dach. Miejsce na schody chcemy zostawić a zrobić je w przyszłości. Można tak rozdzielić budowę? i np na górze nie robić grzejników tylko jeśli będzie potrzeba rozbudowy domu?


Ja bym się zastanowił nad cieńszą ścianą ok. 15-17cm, a dać więcej ocieplenia o te 10cm. Późniejsze koszty eksploatacji mogą być tańsze.

----------


## Christo24

> *Christo*, uporczywie mylisz dwie rzeczy - najtańsze materiały czy stare elementy wyposażenia nie oznaczają automatycznie standardu poniżej średniego. Podam Ci przykład: mam porządną skórzaną sofę, o nowoczesnej i modnej formie (żebyś nie myślał, że jakiś grat z wystawki ), która w Twoim rozumieniu jest starym meblem, bo z poprzedniego mieszkania. Czy to oznacza, że moje wyposażenie salonu będzie poniżej "normy"? Przecież jak kupię nową, to za 5 lat ona również będzie stara! 
> Ponadto, zamierzam wykończyć dom bardzo tanimi materiałami (u mnie: beton, cegła rozbiórkowa, stalowe przemysłowe schody). Będzie to kosztowało naprawdę niewiele, ale efekt będzie loftowy - czyli jakby nie było, z wysokiej półki. Nie dalej jak parę dni temu, w ogłoszeniu o sprzedaży wściekle drogiego loftu, widziałam łóżko i stolik kawowy z palet. To co - z biedy to postawili, bo na normalne meble nie wystarczyło? I jeszcze jakieś żarówki na kabelku zamiast lampy full-wypas 
> Nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą.


Absolutnie nie rozumiesz mojego przekazu, dodatkowo stawiasz mnie na pozycji burżuja wyznaczającego standardy, jak znajomi forumowiczki lola_lilui ich wypociny na temat kafli oraz wielkości domu. Ja nie oceniam Twojego stosunku do funkcjonowania w taniości czy rzeczy z odzysku, gdyż to jest kwestia indywidualna. Podejmuję się oceny zagadnienia czy inwestor decydujący się na budowę domu za 200 tys. zł bez działki, przyłączy i masy innych rzeczy, które spowodują, że cena takiej inwestycji wzrośnie do 400 tys. zł w górę zdaje sobie sprawę z faktu, że będzie musiał spełnić szereg warunków, aby zmieścić się w tym przedziale. Dodatkowo czy będzie mu odpowiadał fakt, że standard tego domu będzie zwyczajnie niski, a czasem w ogóle go nie będzie, bo wiele rzeczy trzeba będzie odłożyć na później.

----------


## lola_lilu

> Ja bym się zastanowił nad cieńszą ścianą ok. 15-17cm, a dać więcej ocieplenia o te 10cm. Późniejsze koszty eksploatacji mogą być tańsze.


Naprawdę? Bo nam wszyscy radzą porotherm 40kę i na to od razu tynk, bez styropianu. Ale sprawami technicznymi zajmie się już mój Mąż. Ja naprawdę się nie znam  :sad:

----------


## lola_lilu

> Absolutnie nie rozumiesz mojego przekazu, dodatkowo stawiasz mnie na pozycji burżuja wyznaczającego standardy, jak znajomi forumowiczki lola_lilui ich wypociny na temat kafli oraz wielkości domu. Ja nie oceniam Twojego stosunku do funkcjonowania w taniości czy rzeczy z odzysku, gdyż to jest kwestia indywidualna. Podejmuję się oceny zagadnienia czy inwestor decydujący się na budowę domu za 200 tys. zł bez działki, przyłączy i masy innych rzeczy, które spowodują, że cena takiej inwestycji wzrośnie do 400 tys. zł w górę zdaje sobie sprawę z faktu, że będzie musiał spełnić szereg warunków, aby zmieścić się w tym przedziale. Dodatkowo czy będzie mu odpowiadał fakt, że standard tego domu będzie zwyczajnie niski, a czasem w ogóle go nie będzie, bo wiele rzeczy trzeba będzie odłożyć na później.


Oj Christo nie denerwuj się tak  :smile:  Nikt Cię nie uważa za burżuja, i uwierz mi daleko Ci jeszcze do moich "znajomych". Wiadomo o co chodzi. Ja też choruję na meble KLER i kolekcję skandynawską, ale zadowolę się IKEĄ. Wiadomo jak jest. 

A ogólnie to jesteśmy biednym narodem i musimy się zaspokajać substytutami.  Zawsze przypomina mi się przykład płac w PL i w DE. W Zgorzelcu pani w jednym z sieciowych sklepów zarabia tyle samo co jej sąsiadka po drugiej str granicy. Tylko że tamta ma pensję w Euro. 

Poprostu jesteśmy biednym narodem i nie ma się co oszukiwać.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Podejmuję się oceny zagadnienia czy inwestor decydujący się na budowę domu za 200 tys. zł bez działki, przyłączy i masy innych rzeczy, które spowodują, że cena takiej inwestycji wzrośnie do 400 tys. zł w górę zdaje sobie sprawę z faktu, że będzie musiał spełnić szereg warunków, aby zmieścić się w tym przedziale.


Dobra, to ja tylko do tego się odniosę - w jednym zdaniu zawarłeś ocenę, że cena całej inwestycji wzrośnie do 400 tysięcy. Na jakiej podstawie, pytam? Jeśli na podstawie własnego doświadczenia, to nie jest miarodajne, bo ewidentnie z tanio budujących to nie jesteś  :wink:  Działki nie liczymy, jak wielokrotnie w tym wątku pisano, a przyłącza to sprawa indywidualna na równi z ceną działki - mnie na przykład kosztowały 5900 (woda, kanaliza, gaz, prąd). Daleko do Twoich szacunkowych wyliczeń, nieprawdaż?

----------


## parasite

> Naprawdę? Bo nam wszyscy radzą porotherm 40kę i na to od razu tynk, bez styropianu. Ale sprawami technicznymi zajmie się już mój Mąż. Ja naprawdę się nie znam


Tutaj dom mojego brata, który budowałem razem z nim. Ściana ma 15cm a dom jest dużo bardziej masywniejszy niż tamten. 
https://picasaweb.google.com/100588940271073621057/Dom
Już dach i wszystko jest więc postaram się wrzucić więcej zdjęć niebawem. Mając ścianę 15cm i 30cm ocieplenia przenikalność ściany jest na poziomie 0.10W, a koszty nie się dużo większe. Trzeba sobie dokładnie to policzyć. Teraz już po prostu sam bym oddzielnie zrobił ścianę 15cm i oddzielnie ocieplenie bo te kształtki styropianowe zawyżają cenę.

Każdy ma swój rozum, ale dawać porotherma 40cm żeby to za kilka raz ocieplać? Energia będzie tylko droższa więc ja bym się zastanowił.

----------


## bowess

Chyba się *Christo24 * nigdy nie dogadamy. Masz swoje tezy i będziesz ich bronił. Tylko,  że ja nie wiem, czy ta obrona ma jakikolwiek sens wśród osób aktywnych w tym  wątku. Tu przychodzą ludzie, którym naprawdę snu z powiek nie spędza,  że nie mają muszli sedesowej Villeroy&Boch czy jakiegoś tam czarnego  Duravitu.

Ju wszyscy mieli okazję podziwiać i docenić Twoją  kulturę osobistą, kiedy w niezwykle wyrafinowany sposób zakomunikowałeś,  że jesteśmy biedakami akceptującymi ten stan.  :smile:  
Może to kwestia tego, jak formułujesz myśli, ale być może niepawidłowo (podobnie jak *bury_kocur* i inni dyskutanci) odbieram to, co chcesz przekazać.  Na razie z Twoich wpisów wyziera przede wszystkim, że za 200 to tylko  dziadostwo i Ty przenigdy byś tak nie chciał, bo to są skandaliczne  standardy i w ogóle nie da się za 200 budować, bo to strzał w kolano.

No i jeszcze proszę - czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Napisałam, że z Twojej listy wystarczyło spełnić jeden warunek, żeby zbudować dom  za 200 tysięcy. Uparcie wracasz do działki. Tak, wprowadziliśmy się do  niewykończonego domu, ale było to sporo przed przekroczeniem 200 tysięcy  w wydatkach. A w tych 200 zmieściło się i wykończenie poddasza. Ba, u  mnie zmieściły się również przyłącza, taras i trochę wyposażenia domu,  więc dla mnie tezy, które stawiasz nie są prawdziwe.

----------


## kama33

> Dobra, to ja tylko do tego się odniosę - w jednym zdaniu zawarłeś ocenę, że cena całej inwestycji wzrośnie do 400 tysięcy. Na jakiej podstawie, pytam? Jeśli na podstawie własnego doświadczenia, to nie jest miarodajne, bo ewidentnie z tanio budujących to nie jesteś  Działki nie liczymy, jak wielokrotnie w tym wątku pisano, a przyłącza to sprawa indywidualna na równi z ceną działki - mnie na przykład kosztowały 5900 (woda, kanaliza, gaz, prąd). Daleko do Twoich szacunkowych wyliczeń, nieprawdaż?


Działki nie liczymy - zgoda. Ale czy każdy zdaje sobie sprawę, ze budowa to nie tylko postawienie domu, ale szereg innych rzeczy z tym związanych?  Chociażby te nieszczęsne przyłącza, które trzeba zrobić. Zanim wykopałam fundamenty i zaczęłam konkretną budowę wydałam 30 tys zł!! Dokłądnie zapisuję wydatki zwiazane z budową. Każde łopaty, mapki, inne papierki itp. I sama jeste w szoku, ze tyle poszło. Więc niech każdy będzie przygotowany na to, zeby potem nie obudzic się z ręką w nocniku.

----------


## marynata

> Ale czy każdy zdaje sobie sprawę, ze budowa to nie tylko postawienie domu, ale szereg innych rzeczy z tym związanych?


Cały czas tu o tym trąbimy,praktycznie co trzecia strona.
Wiele osób posiada już dzialke czy dostaje coś "rodzinnie"i ich nie interesują takie rzeczy.To jest nieuśrednialne.
Ja zanim zaczęłam budowę wydałam na takie rzeczy zero,bo kupiłam już działkę z pozwoleniem,projektem i przyłączami na działce.

----------


## kama33

Chciałam tylko zwrócic uwagę, że nie chodzi tylko o tanie budowanie, tanie wykańczanie, ale wzięcie pod uwagę wszystkiego. Czytając forum wiele osób "chwali się", że wybudowali tanio, ale nie podają wszystkich kosztów. Powiem tak: Przeznaczyłam na samą budowę domu 300 tys zł. Wykończenie - czytaj płytki  :wink:  bedą po 30 zł (chyba ze znajdę ładne i tańsze  :big grin:  ), panele w cenie podobnej. Meble mam ze swojego mieszkania, pralka, lodówka tez jest. Ogrodzenia w to nie wliczam, nie wliczam też kostki i zagospodarowania terenu wokół domu. Licząc że zrobie to w założonej kwocie to ile będzie mnie kosztować dom? 300 tys zł. Ale ktoś inny będzie musiał liczyć 500 tys zł, bo nie ma mebli i sprzętu, chce ogrodzenie i kostkę no i musi kupić działkę (moja warta ponad 100 tys) i jeszcze musi doliczyc te 30 tys wydane na początku. I zapewne to miał na myśli Christo24 piszac, że cena inwestycji wzrasta.

----------


## kama33

I zeby nie było, ze nie jest o domach za 200 tys napiszę, że WIERZĘ  w wybudowanie domu w tej cenie, gdyz zrobiła to moja siostra, która za kilka dni przeprowadza sie do praktycznie wykończonego domu. Liczyła każdą złotówkę wydaną, wszystkie narzędzia, gwoździe itp  :wink:  Kupiła cały sprzęt agd, kuchnię zabudowała na wymiar. Z mebli własne ma tylko 2 łóżka  :big grin:  Reszta wszystko kupione nowe - niewiele bo dom mały ale wystarczające. Zrobiła ogrodzenie, nie ma kostki, taras betonowy, czeka na wykończenie. Do stanu surowego zamkniętego robiły ekipy, potem hydraulik wodę kanalizację i co. Elektryka sami, płyty kg sami, płytki, malowanie też. Ogrodzenie ekipa. Trwało to 3 lata ze względu na finanse (bez kredytu) ale sie udało  :smile:  Dom po podłogach 125 m kw plus garaż.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Musimy podnieść do 38stopni, bo taki jest wymóg MZP i konserwatora zabytków.  Prawie każdą parterówkę musimy podnieść. Nam to nie przeszkadza, bo i tak planujemy wejść na dół, a później górę zrobić. Jeśli oczywiście będzie taka potrzeba. 
> Ten dom ma:
> 
> Powierzchnia zabudowy: 82,94 m2
> 
> Powierzchnia netto: 63,03 m2 (sam dół)
> 
> A co w tym Bonifacym będzie drogie? Okno tarasowe- to wiem, ale to zawsze mogę zmienić. Schodów na razie nie zamierzamy robić, więc od razu koszt odpadnie.  2 słupy tarasowe mogą być drogie. Projekt ma idealne ułożenie do nas na działkę i tak naprawdę nic bym w nim nie zmieniła.


nie chodzi o to, że Bonifacy może byc drogi - raczej nie, trzeba by sie w niego zagłebić.
chodzi tylko o to, że za te same pieniadze mógłby byc domek troszke wiekszy - o jakieś 10-15 m. Poniżej pewnego optimum metry staja sie juz droższe.

----------


## Christo24

> Dobra, to ja tylko do tego się odniosę - w jednym zdaniu zawarłeś ocenę, że cena całej inwestycji wzrośnie do 400 tysięcy. Na jakiej podstawie, pytam? Jeśli na podstawie własnego doświadczenia, to nie jest miarodajne, bo ewidentnie z tanio budujących to nie jesteś  Działki nie liczymy, jak wielokrotnie w tym wątku pisano, a przyłącza to sprawa indywidualna na równi z ceną działki - mnie na przykład kosztowały 5900 (woda, kanaliza, gaz, prąd). Daleko do Twoich szacunkowych wyliczeń, nieprawdaż?


O czym Ty do mnie rozmawiasz?  :smile:  Właśnie wspomniałem, że rzeczywista cena domu wzrośnie dwukrotnie jeśli policzymy wszystkie rzeczy, które inwestor będzie musiał ponieść w związku z budową domu. Dla jednego zakup domu za 200 tys. zł to postawienie murów, dachu oraz wrzucenie do środka używanych rzeczy pomieszanych z największymi promocjami. Oczywiście to wszystko samemu, bo obecność fachowców wywróci budżet do góry nogami. Oczywiście bez działki, bo jej temat nie dotyczy i to nie dom, nieważne że takowy musi na czymś stać. Szambo, kanaliza? To nie dom. Oczywiście bez ogrodzenia, kostki i całej architektury ogrodowej, bo przecież to też nie dom. No i oczywiście nie na gotowo, bo zrobi się z czasem. A, zapomniałem! Bez masy ukrytych kosztów jak paliwo, odbiory i masę innych pierdół, bo to też ... nie dom.   :big grin:

----------


## lola_lilu

> nie chodzi o to, że Bonifacy może byc drogi - raczej nie, trzeba by sie w niego zagłebić.
> chodzi tylko o to, że za te same pieniadze mógłby byc domek troszke wiekszy - o jakieś 10-15 m. Poniżej pewnego optimum metry staja sie juz droższe.


Rozumiem. Ale tu górę bierze moja tchórzliwa natura. Nie na darmo identyfikowałam się zawsze z Prosiaczkiem  :big tongue: 

Ja naprawdę nie wiem czy chcę większy dom. Sama się wychowałam w dużym i widzę jak dużo powierzchni stoi nieużytkowanej. No bo przepraszam, ale na co komu prawie 30metrowa sypilania. Czy 30 metrowa jadalnia + 25m salon?  Ja wiem, że może to i łądnie wygląda, ale przecież to ma być praktyczne i funkcjonalne. 

A czy tym projektem osiągam ten pułap kiedy 1m staje się droższy?

----------


## marynata

Kota można dostać(sorki Kocurze).
Christo,cały czas przez 250 stron wątku jak i teraz trąbimy o tym wszystkim i podkreślamy że CENA DOTYCZY TYLKO WYBUDOWANIA BUDYNKU.I do tego się odnoś.

----------


## bury_kocur

Dobra, *Christo*, piszę ostatniego posta w tym wątku. Jako że byłam nieświadoma, jak się liczy wydatki, liczyłam wszystko razem, od papierów począwszy, z przyłączami, geodetami, koparkami itd. Dopiero ten wątek mi uświadomił, że wliczałam za dużo  :wink:  Mój dom zbliża się do ssz, buduję ekipami, sama oprócz logistyki i zaopatrzenia nie robię nic. Podliczyłam koszty (to, co będzie zrobione za chwilę też, bo mam już kupione lub wycenione) - i ssz będzie mnie kosztował jakieś 102 tys. Ekipami, powiadam! Z przyłączami, projektem, projektami branżowymi, wielkimi przeszkleniami! Od gołej działki! Paliwa tylko nie liczę, bo działka w mieście - żadnych ekstra kilometrów w związku z tym nie pokonywałam. Co Ty na to? Myślę, że wykończę, ogrodzę i jeszcze parę rzeczy w ogrodzie strzelę do tych 200...

----------


## kama33

> Kota można dostać(sorki Kocurze).
> Christo,cały czas przez 250 stron wątku jak i teraz trąbimy o tym wszystkim i podkreślamy że CENA DOTYCZY TYLKO WYBUDOWANIA BUDYNKU.I do tego się odnoś.


No właśnie nie tylko wybudowania budynku, bo większość w tej kwocie chce się wprowadzić  :smile:  I wczesniej podawane są przykłady osób, którym udało się w tej kwocie wybudować, wykończyc i zamieszkać. Tylko ze jeden  zamieszka bez kostki koło domu, a inny nie, bo to nie dom  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

a Christo pewnie chodzi o to, że ludzie porywaja sie na duze projekty, a potem budza sie z ręką w nocniku......tak jest bardzo często, niestety

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Rozumiem. Ale tu górę bierze moja tchórzliwa natura. Nie na darmo identyfikowałam się zawsze z Prosiaczkiem 
> 
> Ja naprawdę nie wiem czy chcę większy dom. Sama się wychowałam w dużym i widzę jak dużo powierzchni stoi nieużytkowanej. No bo przepraszam, ale na co komu prawie 30metrowa sypilania. Czy 30 metrowa jadalnia + 25m salon?  Ja wiem, że może to i łądnie wygląda, ale przecież to ma być praktyczne i funkcjonalne. 
> 
> A czy tym projektem osiągam ten pułap kiedy 1m staje się droższy?



w 80-metrowym domu nie wykroisz sypialni 30-metrowej. Takie sypialnie sa w domach ponad 150-metrowych. Bardzo potrzebne jest w domu pomieszczenie gospodarcze - nie zapomnij o nim.

----------


## Christo24

> Chyba się *Christo24 * nigdy nie dogadamy. Masz swoje tezy i będziesz ich bronił. Tylko,  że ja nie wiem, czy ta obrona ma jakikolwiek sens wśród osób aktywnych w tym  wątku. Tu przychodzą ludzie, którym naprawdę snu z powiek nie spędza,  że nie mają muszli sedesowej Villeroy&Boch czy jakiegoś tam czarnego  Duravitu.
> 
> Ju wszyscy mieli okazję podziwiać i docenić Twoją  kulturę osobistą, kiedy w niezwykle wyrafinowany sposób zakomunikowałeś,  że jesteśmy biedakami akceptującymi ten stan.  
> Może to kwestia tego, jak formułujesz myśli, ale być może niepawidłowo (podobnie jak *bury_kocur* i inni dyskutanci) odbieram to, co chcesz przekazać.  Na razie z Twoich wpisów wyziera przede wszystkim, że za 200 to tylko  dziadostwo i Ty przenigdy byś tak nie chciał, bo to są skandaliczne  standardy i w ogóle nie da się za 200 budować, bo to strzał w kolano.
> 
> No i jeszcze proszę - czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Napisałam, że z Twojej listy wystarczyło spełnić jeden warunek, żeby zbudować dom  za 200 tysięcy. Uparcie wracasz do działki. Tak, wprowadziliśmy się do  niewykończonego domu, ale było to sporo przed przekroczeniem 200 tysięcy  w wydatkach. A w tych 200 zmieściło się i wykończenie poddasza. Ba, u  mnie zmieściły się również przyłącza, taras i trochę wyposażenia domu,  więc dla mnie tezy, które stawiasz nie są prawdziwe.


Nie wyznaczyłem sobie misji uświadamiania ludziom, że piszą półprawdę, więc pozwól, że nie będę Cię przekonywał do swoich racji. Chodzi o fakt, że biedny inwestor, który nie ma pojęcia o budowaniu domu i jest to jego pierwsza taka inwestycja w życiu wchodząc w tego typu topic miał czarno na białym napisane, że dom za 200 tys. zł jest jak najbardziej możliwy do postawienia, jednak inwestor taki musi liczyć się z tym, że rzeczywisty koszt zamieszkania w takim domu będzie znacznie wyższy lub będzie musiał spełnić szereg warunków, a nadal jeszcze będzie daleko do skończenia prac.

Poza tym zwyczajnie mijasz się z prawdą. Najpierw twierdzisz, że wystarczy spełnić jeden warunek z moich kilku punktów. Później okazuje się, że ziemię już masz (choć uparcie twierdzisz, że to nie ma związku z budową domu, co dla mnie jest absolutnie kuriozalne). Twierdzisz też, że nie wybrałaś projektu małego domu, choć  pracownia architektoniczna, z której masz projekt swojego domu jasno klasyfikuje go do małych domów (do 120 m2 użytkowej). Rozumiem, że co do punktu o robieniu wielu rzeczy samemu się zgadzasz, bo z Twojego dziennika budowy wynika, że spędziłaś tam z mężem i reszta rodziny kawałek życia. Rozumiem, że drzwi wejściowe, które nabyłaś za 850 zł czy najtańsze kafelki to nie jest niski standard wykończenia.  :wink:  Wprowadzenie się do niewykończonego domu oczywiście również spełniło warunek z mojej listy. Reszty nie da się zweryfikować, z resztą to nieistotne.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Dobra, *Christo*, piszę ostatniego posta w tym wątku. Jako że byłam nieświadoma, jak się liczy wydatki, liczyłam wszystko razem, od papierów począwszy, z przyłączami, geodetami, koparkami itd. Dopiero ten wątek mi uświadomił, że wliczałam za dużo  Mój dom zbliża się do ssz, buduję ekipami, sama oprócz logistyki i zaopatrzenia nie robię nic. Podliczyłam koszty (to, co będzie zrobione za chwilę też, bo mam już kupione lub wycenione) - i ssz będzie mnie kosztował jakieś 102 tys. Ekipami, powiadam! Z przyłączami, projektem, projektami branżowymi, wielkimi przeszkleniami! Od gołej działki! Paliwa tylko nie liczę, bo działka w mieście - żadnych ekstra kilometrów w związku z tym nie pokonywałam. Co Ty na to? Myślę, że wykończę, ogrodzę i jeszcze parę rzeczy w ogrodzie strzelę do tych 200...


Kocurku nie denerwuj sie, ważne, że jest dyskusja.  Ja w moim domu liczyłam wszystko oprócz działki. Przyłącze prądu, papierologię, taras, elewację, bramę (bez siatki ogrodzeniowej, bo siatke lesna juz miałam), wszystko ekipy. Juz nie będe pisała, że mam płytki po ponad 100 zł/m, bo i tak nikt mi nie wierzy. Fakt - 3 lata temu. I wyszło 220 tys. Tajemnica tkwi w projekcie moim zdaniem. Szkoda kasy na dachy, stropy i mury. Niezbędne minimum tylko. I w małym domu tylko prąd - żadnych cudacznych instalacji. najlepszy przykłąd to Swiki - szkoda, że znikneła z forum. Dom-prostopadłościan wypasiony w środku. wiadomo, te dachy jakies tam trzeba robic, bo MPZP, ale tez najprosciej jak sie da.

----------


## Christo24

> Dobra, *Christo*, piszę ostatniego posta w tym wątku. Jako że byłam nieświadoma, jak się liczy wydatki, liczyłam wszystko razem, od papierów począwszy, z przyłączami, geodetami, koparkami itd. Dopiero ten wątek mi uświadomił, że wliczałam za dużo  Mój dom zbliża się do ssz, buduję ekipami, sama oprócz logistyki i zaopatrzenia nie robię nic. Podliczyłam koszty (to, co będzie zrobione za chwilę też, bo mam już kupione lub wycenione) - i ssz będzie mnie kosztował jakieś 102 tys. Ekipami, powiadam! Z przyłączami, projektem, projektami branżowymi, wielkimi przeszkleniami! Od gołej działki! Paliwa tylko nie liczę, bo działka w mieście - żadnych ekstra kilometrów w związku z tym nie pokonywałam. Co Ty na to? Myślę, że wykończę, ogrodzę i jeszcze parę rzeczy w ogrodzie strzelę do tych 200...


bury_kocur po co mi to piszesz? Chcesz udowodnisz jakieś wyimaginowane racje? Nie rozmawiasz z człowiekiem, który marzy o domu, lecz już go wybudował i zamieszkał. Zakończ budowę, przedstaw faktury za materiały i umowy robocizny to wtedy skonfrontujemy to wszystko z listą, którą przedstawiłem pt. "jak wybudować dom za 200 tys. zł".  :big grin:  Inaczej to jest takie biadolenie o niczym.

----------


## Zielony ogród

dziwne, że chcecie oglądać faktury, aby porównac wydatki, natomiast nikt nie woła: pokaż projekt. wszystko tkwi w projekcie - jak dobrze poszukamy, to i za 150 tys. domek sie postawi, tylko musi być projekt zrobiony pod taką kalkulacje.

----------


## bury_kocur

*Christo* - nie mam niczego do ukrycia  :smile:  Zamierzam być na forum co najmniej do zakończenia budowy, co jak mniemam, nastąpi na wiosnę przyszłego roku. Mam nadzieję, że wtedy z satysfakcją przedstawię szczegółowe rachunki i zdjęcia domu. Na razie wydatki piszę w arkuszu kalkulacyjnym, nawet kilo gwoździ, kwoty zaokrąglam do 0,50 zł, więc mam nadzieję, że będzie to wiarygodne źródło informacji. 
Pozdrawiam i śledź moje postępy  :smile:

----------


## kama33

Ważny jest region Polski, w którym stawiamy dom, bo ceny robocizny bardzo się różnią. I dom wg takiego samego projektu moze w różnych częściach kraju kosztować o wiele więcej. Nie mówiąc już o robociźnie "po znajomości"  :smile:

----------


## Christo24

Dokładnie tak jest. Szkoda mi ludzi, którzy wejdą do tego topicu i nie zrozumieją istoty tematu. A istota jest taka: obrzydliwie prosty, mały dom, bez działki, prawie wszystko samemu, najtaniej i oczywiście tylko część wydatków. Ten topic jest kuriozalny i na swój sposób śmieszny.  :smile: 

Z domami jest podobnie jak z zakupem nowego samochodu. Jeden i drugi człowiek nabył nowe auto, obaj je sobie chwalą. Jest tylko jedna mała różnica po przyjrzeniu się bliżej obu przypadkom. Mianowicie Tadeusz kupił sobie Mercedesa S500 za 600 tys. zł z salonu. Drugi też ma nowy, choć może niezupełnie bo ten ma już 15 lat i kupił na złomie za 400 zł, na razie brakuje 3 foteli w środku, ale z czasem się nabędzie na allegro, ważne że kierowca może jeździć.

----------


## marynata

> No właśnie nie tylko wybudowania budynku, bo większość w tej kwocie chce się wprowadzić  I wczesniej podawane są przykłady osób, którym udało się w tej kwocie wybudować, wykończyc i zamieszkać. Tylko ze jeden  zamieszka bez kostki koło domu, a inny nie, bo to nie dom


No to co mamy tu wszystkich niańczyć od kupna działki do posadzenia ostatniego drzewka?
Te osoby którym się udało piszą dokładnie jak budowały i na czym oszczędzały,żeby starczyło na inne rzeczy poza budynkiem.Niech każdy czyta albo dopytuje.

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> No ok. Ale jako osoby doświadczone, sądzicie, że SSOtwarty da się postawić za te 100-120 tyś systemem zleconym? Czy raczej marzenia? 
> Zamiast dachówki będzie blachodachówka.


*lola_lilu* - doświadczona jakoś specjalnie w tym temacie nie jestem ale dom buduję o taki: http://z500.pl/projekt/Z40.html - całkowity koszt wybudowania SSZ przez firmę (bez okien bo zamawiałam z tzw. ciepłym montażem w innej firmie) to 96.000,-, Zaznaczam, że zlikwidowałam wykusz i okna dachowe oraz "wyprostowałam" elewację z przodu (będzie dodatkowy daszek nad wejściem) - piszę o tym bo to również ma wpływ na wycenę. I u mnie również blachodachówka.

Jeszcze dodam, że okna to 24.000,- pozmieniałam trochę, więc będą duże przeszklenia, okna w pakiecie trzyszybowym. Czyli całość SSZ wyniesie nas 120.000,- to chyba i u Ciebie się da  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam i życzę samych mądrych decyzji!

----------


## msdracula

He he albo inny przykład  :wink:  Pan Tadeusz kupił Meśka na kredyt za 600tyś. a Mietek zadbanego Golfa za 20tyś za gotówkę. Kto zrobił lepszy biznes? Czyj komfort jest lepszy? No fakt za Panem Mietkiem się pewnie wszyscy nie oglądają  :wink:

----------


## Christo24

> He he albo inny przykład  Pan Tadeusz kupił Meśka na kredyt za 600tyś. a Mietek zadbanego Golfa za 20tyś za gotówkę. Kto zrobił lepszy biznes? Czyj komfort jest lepszy? No fakt za Panem Mietkiem się pewnie wszyscy nie oglądają


Masz jakieś nieprawdziwe informacje, bo Pan Tadeusz kupił za gotówkę, a Mietek wziął pożyczkę na Golfa z Providenta na 17 lat i odda 600 tys. zł  :big grin:

----------


## kama33

> No to co mamy tu wszystkich niańczyć od kupna działki do posadzenia ostatniego drzewka?
> Te osoby którym się udało piszą dokładnie jak budowały i na czym oszczędzały,żeby starczyło na inne rzeczy poza budynkiem.Niech każdy czyta albo dopytuje.


Spokojnie, po co te nerwy?  :smile: 
W tym problem, że nie każdy pisze dokładnie jak budował i przede wszystkim ile naprawdę wydał. WIększość jest dokładna, spisuje wydatki i rzeczywiscie mieszczą sie w kwocie ok 200tys zł. Ale są to osoby budujące małe domy. Nie wierzę, ze dom o powierzchni 200 m kw mozna wybudować do zamieszkania w kwocie 200 tys.

----------


## Christo24

> Jak czytam takie bzdury jakie wypisujesz to nie mogłem się powstrzymać.


W czym piszę bzdury? W tym, że mając mocno ograniczony budżet trzeba spełnić określone warunki, aby wybudować dom? Nie bądź śmieszny.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Dokładnie tak jest. Szkoda mi ludzi, którzy wejdą do tego topicu i nie zrozumieją istoty tematu. A istota jest taka: obrzydliwie prosty, mały dom, bez działki, prawie wszystko samemu, najtaniej i oczywiście tylko część wydatków. Ten topic jest kuriozalny i na swój sposób śmieszny. 
> 
> Z domami jest podobnie jak z zakupem nowego samochodu. Jeden i drugi człowiek nabył nowe auto, obaj je sobie chwalą. Jest tylko jedna mała różnica po przyjrzeniu się bliżej obu przypadkom. Mianowicie Tadeusz kupił sobie Mercedesa S500 za 600 tys. zł z salonu. Drugi też ma nowy, choć może niezupełnie bo ten ma już 15 lat i kupił na złomie za 400 zł, na razie brakuje 3 foteli w środku, ale z czasem się nabędzie na allegro, ważne że kierowca może jeździć.



porównuj Mercedesa za 600 tys. z samochodem za 200 tys. - wtedy będzie to adekwatne do sytuacji. Mylisz dom za 200 tys. z budynkiem za 20 tys. - tez taki mozna postawić.
Pany Tadeuszowi i tak komornik Mercedesa zabierze.

i zapraszam do mojego złomu za 220 tys. - adres w stopce.

----------


## Christo24

> porównuj Mercedesa za 600 tys. z samochodem za 200 tys. - wtedy będzie to adekwatne do sytuacji. Mylisz dom za 200 tys. z budynkiem za 20 tys. - tez taki mozna postawić.
> Pany Tadeuszowi i tak komornik Mercedesa zabierze.
> 
> i zapraszam do mojego złomu za 220 tys. - adres w stopce.


Nie zrozumiałeś przekazu. Chodzi o to, że rozmawiając o tych samych rzeczach można myśleć o czymś zupełnie innym. I tak, dla jednego postawienie stodoły za 200 tys. zł własnymi rękoma na działce od dziadka oraz upchanie w nim gratów zebranych od rodziny to budowa domu, dla drugiego  
budowa domu to zakup działki, wybór projektu, który różni się nieco od stajni, wynajęcie ekip, kupienie w sklepach tego co nam się podoba, a nie tego do czego zostaliśmy zmuszeni ze względu na brak środków, wykończenie na 100% samego budynku jak i przestrzeni w okół domu, a później racjonalna spłata kredytu. Warto poznać różne punkty widzenia i skonfrontować je z opiniami osób, które uważają, że nazwa topicu nie jest kuriozalna.

----------


## msdracula

Zielony Ogród cudnie masz!!! a ziemianka z winkiem rewelka!

----------


## lola_lilu

> *lola_lilu* - doświadczona jakoś specjalnie w tym temacie nie jestem ale dom buduję o taki: http://z500.pl/projekt/Z40.html - całkowity koszt wybudowania SSZ przez firmę (bez okien bo zamawiałam z tzw. ciepłym montażem w innej firmie) to 96.000,-, Zaznaczam, że zlikwidowałam wykusz i okna dachowe oraz "wyprostowałam" elewację z przodu (będzie dodatkowy daszek nad wejściem) - piszę o tym bo to również ma wpływ na wycenę. I u mnie również blachodachówka.
> 
> Jeszcze dodam, że okna to 24.000,- pozmieniałam trochę, więc będą duże przeszklenia, okna w pakiecie trzyszybowym. Czyli całość SSZ wyniesie nas 120.000,- to chyba i u Ciebie się da 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę samych mądrych decyzji!


Bardzo dziękuję za miłe słowa Sylwio!!!

Ja jestem tchórzem i tak naprawdę to Mąż mnie bardzo wspiera i dodaje otuchy. Ja jestem takim KO a on jest Mózgiem  :wink:   :big lol: 

Bardzo łądny masz ten dom. Strasznie mi się spodobał. Brakuje mi tylko przy nim jakiegoś modrzewia, lub sosny przed wejściem. Naprawdę to taki ciepły, przytulny dom...

Po komentarzach innych osób wkleiłam jeszcze projekt innego domu który bierzemy również pod uwagę: 
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/bonifacy 
Większy o 2 metry, ale nie będziemy w nim robić żadnych zmian. Ma prosty dach, więc odpadają dachy i daszki. 

To chyba powinnam się zmieścić?

----------


## marynata

> Spokojnie, po co te nerwy? 
> W tym problem, że nie każdy pisze dokładnie jak budował i przede wszystkim ile naprawdę wydał. WIększość jest dokładna, spisuje wydatki i rzeczywiscie mieszczą sie w kwocie ok 200tys zł. Ale są to osoby budujące małe domy. Nie wierzę, ze dom o powierzchni 200 m kw mozna wybudować do zamieszkania w kwocie 200 tys.


Nie ma w moich wypowiedziach żadnych nerwów.
Rozumiem że przeczytanie 250 stron wątku może być męczące,ale chyba nie dla osób które chcą wiedzieć jak to zrobić,wiec powinny czytać takie wątki od deski do deski,nawet gdyby to miało zająć im pół roku,bo to jest ich kapitał.
Wydatki też mam spisane w bałaganiarski sposób:
Hurtownia-zaliczka 50 tys
Castorama 5 maj-1500
Kierownik zal-500
Pierdoły do dachu-800
itd
no przecież nikt nie będzie rozbijał to na ilość gwozdzi
mam około 50 faktur,które mają drugie tyle pozycji
Rozumiem że "świeżak"nie ma pojęcia o takiej pozycji jak"pierdoły do dachu"i co ona może kryć,ale to co napisałam wyżej-jak ktoś chce tanio budować to musi poświęcić czas na pogłębianie swojej wiedzy,a nie że przeczyta 4 ostatnie strony wątku na których kogoś akurat poniosła fantazja i już leci kupić działkę.Ma przeczytać wszystkie 250.

----------


## msdracula

Chris a bierzesz pod uwagę taką kwestię, że komuś się może podobać projekt "stodółka" ?

----------


## Christo24

> TKupiłeś dom od dewelopera,wiadomo jaki,za kupę kasy i idę o zakład,że masz o wiele gorzej wybudowany niż ja za mniejszą kasę.
> 
> Dodam,że przy SSO nie robiłem nic oprócz wykonywania telefonów...


Jak widać proces budowy domu po taniości odcisnął na Tobie dosyć negatywne piętno. Nie oceniaj mojego domu, bo jestem z niego bardzo zadowolony, z resztą nie jest on przedmiotem dyskusji. Poza tym ja pisząc o swoim wyborze w różnych topicach jasno precyzuję dobre i złe strony danego rozwiązania, nie mam żadnych ograniczeń w tej kwestii i nie tworzę półprawdy.

----------


## Christo24

> Chris a bierzesz pod uwagę taką kwestię, że komuś się może podobać projekt "stodółka" ?


Jak najbardziej będzie się podobał, ponieważ innej możliwości nie ma, a jak się nie ma co się lubi to się lubi co się ma.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie zrozumiałeś przekazu. Chodzi o to, że rozmawiając o tych samych rzeczach można myśleć o czymś zupełnie innym. I tak, dla jednego postawienie stodoły za 200 tys. zł własnymi rękoma na działce od dziadka oraz upchanie w nim gratów zebranych od rodziny to budowa domu, dla drugiego  
> budowa domu to zakup działki, wybór projektu, który różni się nieco od stajni, wynajęcie ekip, kupienie w sklepach tego co nam się podoba, a nie tego do czego zostaliśmy zmuszeni ze względu na brak środków, wykończenie na 100% samego budynku jak i przestrzeni w okół domu, a później racjonalna spłata kredytu. Warto poznać różne punkty widzenia i skonfrontować je z opiniami osób, które uważają, że nazwa topicu nie jest kuriozalna.


nigdzie nie ma definicji, co to jest budowa. a nazw topiku nie trzeba z nikim konfrontować - po prostu ktos załozył i sie ciągnie, widocznie trafiony tytuł, bo czytających sporo. a propo załozyciela wątku - jakis czas temu miałam od niego wiadomośc, że na razie zrezygnował z budowy. 

mnie brak środków do niczego nie zmusił. dom za 220 tys. był skalkulowany, a nie wymuszony. po prostu wykonałam plan. jak dobrze skalkulujesz budowę, to nie porwiesz sie na projekt za 400 tys. majac 200 tys - chyba logiczne. Trzymasz sie kosztorysu (rzetelnego!) i lecisz.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Jak najbardziej będzie się podobał, ponieważ innej możliwości nie ma, a jak się nie ma co się lubi to się lubi coś się ma.



i o to chodzi!!!!!

albo lubi sie bardziej inne rzeczy, i na dom przeznacza sie mniej niz sie ma (podróże, motocykle, .......)
na domu nie kończy sie świat

----------


## Kwitko

W życiu nie postawiłabym gargamela!!! Nawet  jakbym miała milion złoty na budowę!  Ale rozumie że komuś gargamele mogą się podobać, a  Christo24
nie rozumie nic  :big tongue:

----------


## Christo24

> No właśnie tak to się stało,że Swój dom wciągnąłeś do dyskusji poprzez patrzenie na innych przez pryzmat budowy swojego domu.


Oczywiście, że oceniam czyjeś wywody przez pryzmat swojego domu, ponieważ budowałem go od ziarenka piasku na jeszcze nieswojej ziemi do stanu, w którym jest obecnie, dzięki czemu mogę skonfrontować półprawdę z rzeczywistością.

----------


## Christo24

> nigdzie nie ma definicji, co to jest budowa. a nazw topiku nie trzeba z nikim konfrontować - po prostu ktos załozył i sie ciągnie, widocznie trafiony tytuł, bo czytających sporo. a propo załozyciela wątku - jakis czas temu miałam od niego wiadomośc, że na razie zrezygnował z budowy. 
> 
> mnie brak środków do niczego nie zmusił. dom za 220 tys. był skalkulowany, a nie wymuszony. po prostu wykonałam plan. jak dobrze skalkulujesz budowę, to nie porwiesz sie na projekt za 400 tys. majac 200 tys - chyba logiczne. Trzymasz sie kosztorysu (rzetelnego!) i lecisz.


Oczywiście, że nie ma definicji budowy domu, dlatego warto skonfrontować różne traktowanie tejże budowy. Niech inwestor ma świadomość ograniczeń jakie będzie musiał na siebie wziąć decydując się na "budowę domu" za 200 tys. zł i ma jasno przedstawione w jaki sposób może to zrobić i czy na podstawie danych rozwiązań innych forumowiczów jest w stanie spełnić swoje wymagania, bo jak widać dla jednych i drugich "dom za 200 tys. zł" to coś zupełnie innego..

----------


## Zielony ogród

jeżeli jeszcze kiedys bede budowała dom, to będzie to cos takiego:



i żadna "opinia publiczna" mi nie zabroni.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Oczywiście, że nie ma definicji budowy domu, dlatego warto skonfrontować różne traktowanie tejże budowy. Niech inwestor ma świadomość ograniczeń jakie będzie musiał na siebie wziąć decydując się na "budowę domu" za 200 tys. zł i ma jasno przedstawione w jaki sposób może to zrobić i czy na podstawie danych rozwiązań innych forumowiczów jest w stanie spełnić swoje wymagania, bo jak widać dla jednych i drugich "dom za 200 tys. zł" to coś zupełnie innego..



Christo, cały ten wątek jest własnie o takich ograniczeniach, nie przeczytałes uważnie. Nikt normalny nie wyskoczy z budową duzego domu mając 200 tys., to jest zbyt oczywiste, aby o tym pisać w każdej wypowiedzi. Przewija sie ta sprawa przez cały watek, tylko trzeba uwaznie czytac.

----------


## kama33

> Nie zrozumiałeś przekazu. Chodzi o to, że rozmawiając o tych samych rzeczach można myśleć o czymś zupełnie innym. I tak, dla jednego postawienie stodoły za 200 tys. zł własnymi rękoma na działce od dziadka oraz upchanie w nim gratów zebranych od rodziny to budowa domu, dla drugiego  
> budowa domu to zakup działki, wybór projektu, który różni się nieco od stajni, wynajęcie ekip, kupienie w sklepach tego co nam się podoba, a nie tego do czego zostaliśmy zmuszeni ze względu na brak środków, wykończenie na 100% samego budynku jak i przestrzeni w okół domu, a później racjonalna spłata kredytu. Warto poznać różne punkty widzenia i skonfrontować je z opiniami osób, które uważają, że nazwa topicu nie jest kuriozalna.


No właśnie, trzeba poznać różne punkty widzenia. Zaczęłam budowę na działce od dziadka. Mam czuc się gorsza, ze nie kupiłam jej sobie sama? Na wykończenie bedę kupować rzeczy, na które mnie stać ale róznocześnie muszą mi sie podobać. Nie zagospodaruję terenu wokół domu, bo mi braknie pieniędzy. Albo inaczej - bo nie chcę mieć duzego kredytu do spłacenia. I bardzo dobrze mi z tym. Decyzja o budowie podjeta była swiadomie, ze wszelkimi konsekwencjami. Tak - będę dziadować, bo nie pojadę na wakacje i nie kupię sobie nowego samochodu. Niestety, nie bedę mieć stodoły nad czym bardzo ubolewam, bo takie projekty mi sie bardzo podobają. Podsumowując - wg Christo-  nie będę mieć domu  :big grin:  Ale co tam, tam jest mój dom, gdzie moja rodzina  :smile:

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> Brakuje mi tylko przy nim jakiegoś modrzewia, lub sosny przed wejściem. Naprawdę to taki ciepły, przytulny dom...


Mi też - wszystko w  swoim czasie  :smile: 

Co do Twojego projektu domu - jest w moim guście ale ja to chyba nienormalna jestem bo stodoły lubię  :smile:  Generalnie to chyba jest tak, że im prostszy w budowie dom tym tańszy.

----------


## Christo24

> No właśnie, trzeba poznać różne punkty widzenia. Zaczęłam budowę na działce od dziadka. Mam czuc się gorsza, ze nie kupiłam jej sobie sama? Na wykończenie bedę kupować rzeczy, na które mnie stać ale róznocześnie muszą mi sie podobać. Nie zagospodaruję terenu wokół domu, bo mi braknie pieniędzy. Albo inaczej - bo nie chcę mieć duzego kredytu do spłacenia. I bardzo dobrze mi z tym. Decyzja o budowie podjeta była swiadomie, ze wszelkimi konsekwencjami. Tak - będę dziadować, bo nie pojadę na wakacje i nie kupię sobie nowego samochodu. Niestety, nie bedę mieć stodoły nad czym bardzo ubolewam, bo takie projekty mi sie bardzo podobają. Podsumowując - wg Christo-  nie będę mieć domu  Ale co tam, tam jest mój dom, gdzie moja rodzina


Nie musisz czuć się w niczym gorsza.  :big grin:  Ważne, że Tobie się podoba, inny jednak może mieć nieco inne wymagania oraz możliwości i to właśnie tych ludzi tyczy się dyskusja.

----------


## Christo24

> Christo, cały ten wątek jest własnie o takich ograniczeniach, nie przeczytałes uważnie. Nikt normalny nie wyskoczy z budową duzego domu mając 200 tys., to jest zbyt oczywiste, aby o tym pisać w każdej wypowiedzi. Przewija sie ta sprawa przez cały watek, tylko trzeba uwaznie czytac.


Zielony ogród ten wątek to śmietnik, w którym konkrety stanowią 5%, reszta to luźna dyskusja. Spotykają się tutaj głównie dwie grupy ludzi, jedni wybudowali stodołę za 200 tys. zł przy wielu założeniach nazywając to "wybudowaniem domu", a inni marzą o własnym domu i nie mają zielonego pojęcia o całym procesie budowy i mogący się zasugerować czymś co jest tylko częścią prawdy.  A później - wielkie zdziwienie, to nie tak miało być, no przecież inni wybudowali! Niech mają czarno na białym, że mogą sobie coś za to postawić, ale mini domek w powietrzu i własnymi rękoma, a nie zrealizować swoje fantazje rezygnując z mieszkania w bloku na rzecz domku za 200 tys. zł.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie musisz czuć się w niczym gorsza.  Ważne, że Tobie się podoba, inny jednak może mieć nieco inne wymagania oraz możliwości i to właśnie tych ludzi tyczy się dyskusja.


problem lezy w zgraniu możliwości z wymaganiami - i tu jest pies pogrzebany  :rotfl: 


jak ktos ma wymagania na 600 tys. a mozliwości na 200 tys. - to co twoim zdaniem zrobi?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zielony ogród ten wątek to śmietnik, w którym konkrety stanowią 5%, reszta to luźna dyskusja. Spotykają się tutaj głównie dwie grupy ludzi, jedni wybudowali stodołę za 200 tys. zł przy wielu założeniach nazywając to "wybudowaniem domu", a inni marzą o własnym domu i nie mają zielonego pojęcia o całym procesie budowy i mogący się zasugerować czymś co jest tylko częścią prawdy.  A później - wielkie zdziwienie, to nie tak miało być, no przecież inni wybudowali! Niech mają czarno na białym, że mogą sobie coś za to postawić, ale mini domek w powietrzu i własnymi rękoma, a nie zrealizować swoje fantazje rezygnując z mieszkania w bloku na rzecz domku za 200 tys. zł.




Christo, niezły z ciebie aktywator wątku, no no. nie ma to jak dobry kij w dobre mrowisko.....

----------


## marynata

> inny jednak może mieć nieco inne wymagania oraz możliwości i to właśnie tych ludzi tyczy się dyskusja.


To ja tym ludziom radzę,żeby założyli lokatę o np w Amber Gold i bardzo szybko będą mogli dopasować swoje możliwości do swoich wymagań.
Jest co najmniej kilka mądrości ludowych,które można w tym miejscu przytoczyć,ale daruję sobie....na szczęście mostów buduje się u nas coraz więcej.

----------


## Christo24

> Christo, niezły z ciebie aktywator wątku, no no. nie ma to jak dobry kij w dobre mrowisko.....


Warto było tutaj uściślić kilka kwestii, żeby jakiś podekscytowany marzyciel chcąc wydostać się z objęć klatek schodowych znalazł chociaż kilka stron informacji, które zmuszą go do powrotu na ziemię albo wręcz przeciwnie zachęciły, lecz ze zdaniem sobie sprawy z rozmiaru przedsięwzięcia oraz jego poszczególnych założeń.

----------


## kama33

> To ja tym ludziom radzę,żeby założyli lokatę o np w Amber Gold i bardzo szybko będą mogli dopasować swoje możliwości do swoich wymagań.


Złośliwiec  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Christo24

> To ja tym ludziom radzę,żeby założyli lokatę o np w Amber Gold i bardzo szybko będą mogli dopasować swoje możliwości do swoich wymagań.
> Jest co najmniej kilka mądrości ludowych,które można w tym miejscu przytoczyć,ale daruję sobie....na szczęście mostów buduje się u nas coraz więcej.


Amber Gold już zostało zamknięte, więc raczej nie założą lokaty. Przytoczenie tego przykładu jest jednak bardzo trafne. Tam również wielu, pozwoliwszy się omotać zapewnieniami i nie potrafiąc czytać między wierszami (albo po prostu - regulaminów)  porwało się na niemożliwe i teraz przyjdzie im za to zapłacić.

----------


## marynata

No bo Christo chcesz bronic tutaj ludzi przed ich własną głupotą?
Jak komuś się nie chce czytać,to trudno,trzeba ponieść konsekwencje.
Zanim zaczęłam pisać na muratorze,przed budową czytałam forum ok 2 lata.

----------


## Christo24

Wielu czyta, jednak internet to śmietnik, traktowanie go jako główne źródło informacji może być niebezpieczne, gdyż tutaj każdy może napisać to co chce albo co tyczy się tego wątku nie napisać i prezentować półprawdę. 

U mnie w mieście jest deweolopper, który oferuje domy w cenie mieszkania.  Ludzie nie zdają sobie sprawy np. z faktu jaki to jest koszt wykończenie domu od stanu surowego zamkniętego, że to często nawet nie połowa budowy, choć o dziwo dom już stoi, ma nawet elewację. I to nie jest głupota ludzi tylko niewiedza, bo jak ktoś buduje dom po raz pierwszy w życiu to niestety wielu rzeczy nie wie, pewne rzeczy trzeba odczuć na własnej skórze i przeżyć z 2-3 budowy, aby mieć coś ciekawego na ten temat do powiedzenia. Warto, żeby ludziom nie mydlić oczu i nie dawać jakiś fałszywych nadziei, bo później będzie tak jak z moim sąsiadami - 50% z nich na skraju załamania nerwowego, z drugą połową nie rozmawiam to nie wiem jaki jest ich stan psychiczny.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Christo, a czy przeżycie jednej budowy wystarczy?

----------


## Christo24

Podobno pierwszy dom buduje się dla wroga, drugi dla teściowej, a trzeci dopiero dla siebie. Coś w tym jest.

----------


## Kalisa

> Podobno pierwszy dom buduje się dla wroga, drugi dla teściowej, a trzeci dopiero dla siebie. Coś w tym jest.


Wróg i teściowa to to samo  :big lol:

----------


## marynata

drugi dla przyjaciela
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...la-przyjaciela

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

> Czytam Wasz wątek chyba od pierwszych dni powstania.
> 
> Z wielu powodów będziemy się budować. Wybraliśmy projekt 
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y,2339,0,0.htm


*Lila_lilu*, a brałas pod uwagę któryś domek z rodziny Modrzyków? http://www.archeton.pl/wyszukiwarka-tekstowa
Też mają ciekawie zadaszone wejscie, a jednak dach jest maksymalnie prosty.

----------


## marynata

> Wielu czyta, jednak internet to śmietnik, traktowanie go jako główne źródło informacji może być niebezpieczne, gdyż tutaj każdy może napisać to co chce albo co tyczy się tego wątku nie napisać i prezentować półprawdę.


To się tyczy także Twoich wypowiedzi Christo-trudno zweryfikować czy piszesz prawdę,półprawdę czy kłamiesz aż się kurzy.
Więc rozumiesz że każdy jest odpowiedzialny za to jak sam przefiltruje zapodawane mu informacje.Takie życie.

----------


## bowess

Widzisz *Christo,* nawet ceny drzwi nie zataiłam.  :smile: 

No to wyjaśniłeś przynajmniej swoje cele. Tak sobie myślę, że może to być bardzo dobre, bo podobno coraz mniej ludzi rozumie słowo pisane, więc warto od czasu do czasu przewałkować od nowa, jak krowie na rowie.

Dotychczas w realu opinie o moim domu wygłaszali ludzie, którym się podobał (ba, nawet jest już w okolicy zbudowany do ssz drugi i dalsze roboty w toku, niedawno była u mnie kolejna para, która też chce taki lub podobny), teraz już wiem, co myślą ci, którzy przez grzeczność nic nie mówią - "obrzydliwa stodoła".  :smile: 

Deweloper, o którym piszesz, ogłaszając swój produkt hasłem "dom w cenie mieszkanie" oczywiście mami klientów oferując stan może nawet mniej niż deweloperski.

I jeszcze zacytuję samą siebie, żeby nie było, że ja tu wszystkim wpieram, że mają budować tak jak ja - energooszczędną stodołę, własnymi rękami, z bardzo tanim wykończeniem.



> Moim zdaniem da się zbudować systemem gospodarczym ale bez brudzenia rąk  prosty domek w okolicach 80m2 użytkowej - taki może być nawet z paroma  szaleństwami w wykończeniówce. Zresztą takie stanowisko prezentuję od  początku.
> A co tam - wstawię przykładowe. 
> http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/kbp_nidowo_2.htm
> http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/sz5_z72.htm
> http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/an_azalia.htm
> http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/arp_leda.htm
> http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/arp_tula.htm
> http://gotowe-projekty-domow.pl/sz5_z7.htm

----------


## Christo24

> Ja tak nie uważam.
> Przy dobrym rozpoznaniu tematu i pierwszy dom będzie dobrze i tanio zbudowany.
> Jeśli ktoś buduję na pałę to potem nie dziwota,że uważa,że się nie da.
> 
> A dom od dewelopera to druga podpowiedź.
> 
> Ja zanim zacząłem budowę przez dwa lata,przez sporo godzin zagłębiałem temat budowy i wszystkich tajników z tym zwiaznych.
> Po drugie każdy zna ceny i może sobie prosto wyliczyć koszt budowy.



Cena mojego domu nie wzrosła przez deweloppera, ale przez fakt, że wybrałem projekt taki jaki chciałem, a nie taki jaki musiałem.Dom trzeba było również na czymś postawić, korzystałem z pomocy wykonawców fachowców w kluczowych momentach budowy zamiast robinia wszystkiego samemu i urządziłem go tak jak chciałem, nic mnie nie ograniczało. Poza tym dom skończyłem, to ważne, bo jak wynika z tego topicu wiele traktuje wybudowanie domu jako fakt wprowadzenia się.  :big grin: 

[moderowano: wpis zaczepny]
 ale na czas budowy warto pójść po rozum do głowy i korzystać z wiedzy fachowców zamiast samemu uczyć się na błędach i posiłkować się wiedzą innych nawiedzonych z internetu. Błędy i tak się pojawią, w wystarczającej ilości.

----------


## Christo24

> To się tyczy także Twoich wypowiedzi Christo-trudno zweryfikować czy piszesz prawdę,półprawdę czy kłamiesz aż się kurzy.
> Więc rozumiesz że każdy jest odpowiedzialny za to jak sam przefiltruje zapodawane mu informacje.Takie życie.


Ale ja niczego nie ukrywam i nic z tego co piszę nie jest dla kogoś kto wybudował dom czymś nowym. Działkę trzeba kupić lub dostać, projekt również ograniczając się do stodoły lub realizując swoje marzenia w tej kwestii, materiały lepszej lub gorszej jakości trzeba kupić, wybudować dom samemu lub przy pomocy wykwalifikowanych ekip, trzeba ten dom urządzić i trzeba również na tę budowę jeździć, mierzyć się z ukrytymi kosztami itd.

Powyższe kwestie są faktami. każdy etap otwiera przed inwestorem różne możliwości oraz ceny. I ze wszystkiego inwestor sobie prędzej czy później zda sprawę. Lepiej jednak przed zakupem projektu aniżeli płacząc na etapie stanu surowego otwartego.

----------


## 2mm

> I w takich watkach są towarzystwa wzajemnej adoracji wychwalające np. jakąś lampę, której właścicielka ciągnięta niby za język i niby z niechęcią wyznaje, że *kosztowała 2600 zł (ach, to i tak była okazja),* i za kilka miesięcy wszyscy z wątku mają taka lampę, w przewadze tańsza podróbkę, ale taką samą. I są ochy i achy na kolejnych watkach.



lampa za 2.6k PLN???????? 
przecież to obciach!!!!!!!! żeby to było chociaż 2.6k EUR albo GBP no to jeszcze ujdzie............

no ale lans przede wszystkim - można na tym forum znaleźć różne przykłady, włączając w to np. fotografowanie metek na sofach albo chwalenie się grillem firmy Weber za 700 PLN. Pewnie na FB i NK też to zamieszczają.......??

----------


## Zielony ogród

Christo, daj juz spokój, każdy wierzy, że TWOJEGO domu nie da sie wybudowac za 200 tys.. Ale my nie o takich domach, takie domy sa na innych wątkach. Tu tylko takie skromne, za 200 tys..........
Na pewno Twój dom jest piękniejszy, ale niestety nie mieści się w szufladce "za 200 tys." i tym samym nie może brać udziału w dyskusji. Wyższa półka po prostu.....

----------


## Christo24

> Christo, daj juz spokój, każdy wierzy, że TWOJEGO domu nie da sie wybudowac za 200 tys.. Ale my nie o takich domach, takie domy sa na innych wątkach. Tu tylko takie skromne, za 200 tys..........
> Na pewno Twój dom jest piękniejszy, ale niestety nie mieści się w szufladce "za 200 tys." i tym samym nie może brać udziału w dyskusji. Wyższa półka po prostu.....


Niepotrzebne są te sarkazmy. Mojemu domowi daleko do wysokiej półki i nie jest on tematem dyskusji. Chodzi o pytanie co można wybudować za 200 tys. zł , jaka będzie jakość takiego projektu oraz realizacji, a także w jaki sposób zostanie on zrealizowany, przy jakich środkach. Jak widać na przykładzie tego wątku sprawa jest stosunkowo prosta i jednocześnie skomplikowana, bo co prawda budujemy dom za 200 tys., ale po szeregiem warunków, na tyle istotnych, że jednego ten sam dom będzie kosztował 200, a drugiego 300, a jeszcze innego 400. Ot, cała zagadka.

----------


## bowess

*Zielony ogród* co trochę przypomina o projektowaniu pod budżet. Dom za 200 ma być za 200, a jak się ktoś przestaje trzymać kosztorysu, albo chce za dużo, to po prostu mu wydatki pęcznieją.

----------


## marynata

Ludzie,nie budujcie tanich stodół i kurników...
siedzcie w M2 w wielkiej płycie z awanturującym się sąsiadem z dołu,albo najlepiej u teściowej.... :Roll:  :tongue:

----------


## ojojoj

> Z wielu powodów będziemy się budować. Wybraliśmy projekt 
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y,2339,0,0.htm



*lola_lilu* , pracownia Lipińskich, z której pochodzi Twój wymarzony domek Filigranowy, jest w posiadaniu kilku innych tzw stodółek (żeby nie było, ja wszelkiej maści stodoły i inne stajnie uważam za gustowne  :big tongue:  ), przykładowe kilka z brzegu
http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Cavalino_II/
http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Cavalino/
http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Lucca_III/
http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Lucca_II/
niekoniecznie zaburzą Wasz zakładany budżet, a może również wpadną w oko  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Niepotrzebne są te sarkazmy. Mojemu domowi daleko do wysokiej półki i nie jest on tematem dyskusji. Chodzi o pytanie co można wybudować za 200 tys. zł , jaka będzie jakość takiego projektu oraz realizacji, a także w jaki sposób zostanie on zrealizowany, przy jakich środkach. Jak widać na przykładzie tego wątku sprawa jest stosunkowo prosta i jednocześnie skomplikowana, bo co prawda budujemy dom za 200 tys., ale po szeregiem warunków, na tyle istotnych, że jednego ten sam dom będzie kosztował 200, a drugiego 300, a jeszcze innego 400. Ot, cała zagadka.


to nie sarkazm, naprawdę. najprawdopodobniej Twój projekt, którego nam nie pokazałeś, nie może być skalkulowany na 200tys. Każdy projekt ma swoją (inną) kalkulację. I tego nie przeskoczysz choćbyś pękł. Dlatego dom za 200 tys może zaistnieć, o ile ktoś go zaprojektuje właśnie pod taka kwotę. Nigdy odwrotnie.

----------


## marynata

> to nie sarkazm, naprawdę. najprawdopodobniej Twój projekt, którego nam nie pokazałeś, nie może być skalkulowany na 200tys. Każdy projekt ma swoją (inną) kalkulację. I tego nie przeskoczysz choćbyś pękł. Dlatego dom za 200 tys może zaistnieć, o ile ktoś go zaprojektuje właśnie pod taka kwotę. Nigdy odwrotnie.


To moje jeszcze ja,chociaż nie buduje za 200 tyś,ale...obcięłam z projektu 2 fantastyczne balkony.Teraz jak rozmawiam z innymi realizującymi ten projekt okazało się że tak niewinnie wyglądające balkony w wersji koniecznej pochłoną ok 40 tyś  :Roll:  Se rolety za to kupiłam i zrobiłam dobry dach na pełnym osb  :tongue:

----------


## Zielony ogród

dużo jest dziwnych gotowych projektów. projektanci grają na marzeniach blokowców. balkony na wsi są właściwie niepotrzebne, a często w domach skromnych są np. 3 balkony. Wietrzenie pościeli.....balkony sa tak drogie, że wystarczyłoby za te pieniądze na nową pościel codziennie do końca życia.

----------


## Christo24

> to nie sarkazm, naprawdę. najprawdopodobniej Twój projekt, którego nam nie pokazałeś, nie może być skalkulowany na 200tys. Każdy projekt ma swoją (inną) kalkulację. I tego nie przeskoczysz choćbyś pękł. Dlatego dom za 200 tys może zaistnieć, o ile ktoś go zaprojektuje właśnie pod taka kwotę. Nigdy odwrotnie.


Zaufaj mi, że przy założeniach z tego topicu mój dom na spokojnie zmieściłby się w 200 tys. zł. Z tym, że założenia te nie uwzględniają kosztów, które zupełnie niepotrzebnie poniosłem dodatkowo, pluję sobie teraz w brodę, że kupiłem ziemię, mogłem poczekać, aż mi ją ktoś podaruję, a ja zawsze w gorącej wodzie kąpany.   :big grin:  Do tego korzystałem z usług fachowców, a mogłem zrobić wszystko sam. I po cholerę te drogie wykończenie, te nowe meble i inne "luksusy", te zagospodarowanie działki. Głupi byłem, ale następnym razem wezmę się na sposób i będę budował dom zgodnie z wytycznymi z tego topicu, myślę, że wtedy postawię 300 metrową willę z basenem za 400 tys. zł, nie mam co do tego wątpliwości.  :big grin:

----------


## lola_lilu

> *Lila_lilu*, a brałas pod uwagę któryś domek z rodziny Modrzyków? http://www.archeton.pl/wyszukiwarka-tekstowa
> Też mają ciekawie zadaszone wejscie, a jednak dach jest maksymalnie prosty.


Oglądałam także Modrzyki- znam  :smile: 

Jako drugi po filigranowym, rozważaliśmy ten
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/bonifacy

też jest max prostyy i wydaje mi się, że nic nie będziemy w nim zmieniać. Jest idealny a górę ma taką, że będziemy mogli ją odciąć na kilka lat i zadowolić się dołem. 

Dziś dzwoniłam do biura projektowego i Pan powiedział, że te 200 tyś to z klinkierem z zewnątrz, z deską na zewnątrz, dachówką brassa itp


My chcemy bez klinkieru, z blachodachówką i okna plastik a nie drewno, Już jakieś oszczędności, prawda?

----------


## Christo24

> dużo jest dziwnych gotowych projektów. projektanci grają na marzeniach blokowców. balkony na wsi są właściwie niepotrzebne, a często w domach skromnych są np. 3 balkony. Wietrzenie pościeli.....balkony sa tak drogie, że wystarczyłoby za te pieniądze na nową pościel codziennie do końca życia.


Po części się zgodzę, kilka balkonów nie jest potrzebnych, ale ja mam tylko jeden w sypialni i jest to świetna sprawa. mam rytuał wychodzenia na balkon codziennie po przebudzeniu bezpośrednio z sypialni, przydaje się czasem jeszcze w innych sytuacjach. Poza tym dom dużo lepiej wygląda z balkonikiem, fajna balustrada i nabiera wyrazu. Jest to jednak kwestia gustu.

----------


## desmear

:smile:  fajnie się to czyta. co prawda mnie też bulwersowało w pierwszym momencie gdy ktoś pisze o domu za 200 tys...ale to się da.
wystarczy przyjąć to co banki przyjmują, czyli 2300zł/m2 pow. całkowitej - dom budowany gospodarczo. orientacyjnie :

- dla domu 90 m2 całkowitej wychodzi 207 tys. (przy parterówce 89 całkowitej = 89 użytkowej)
- dla domu 190 m2 całkowitej wychodzi 437 tys. (przy poddaszu użytkowym 190m2 całkowitej to jakieś 165 użytkowej)

pierwszy dom wybudował(a) Zielony Ogród. 
Drugi wybudowałem ja. wyszedł nawet taniej bo w tej cenie zmieściłem więcej (kostka, drugi mały budynek gospodarczy). ale prosta bryła i bez bajerów. dzisiaj wiem, że wybudowałbym jeszcze taniej

----------


## lola_lilu

W mojej wioseczce buduje się teraz z 8 osób. 2 z nich są z miasta, 2 z nich to moi znajomi z dzieciństwa. 

"Ludzie z miasta" mają domy po 150-200 z 3 a jeden z 5ma balkonami!!! 
Kumple z podstawowki mają stodoły- nie ma jak to wsiowe wychowanie  :big tongue:   :wink: 

Tamci budują na kredyt bo o tym mówią, kumple bez. 

Jako właścicielka balkonu w domu rodziców powiem tak- nie korzystam z niego od 4 lat, nie ma potrzeby. Rano wstaję i wychodzę na taras a nie na balkon. Pościel wyrzucam ale na taras. Niepotrzebne koszty i tyle...

----------


## marynata

Balkony to nie tylko koszty,ale mostki termiczne i podciekanie.Tego jeszcze nikt nie uniknął w perspektywie lat.
Ale nie ma o co kopii kruszyć.
Christo pokażesz swój projekt?




> wystarczy przyjąć to co banki przyjmują, czyli 2300zł/m2 pow. całkowitej


Jestem zaskoczona że banki przyjmują taka niską kwotę za metr.Czy to dla domu wykończonego?

----------


## desmear

> Jestem zaskoczona że banki przyjmują taka niską kwotę za metr.Czy to dla domu wykończonego?


taką kwotę przyjmują jako minimalną do udzielenia kredytu (tzn jak ktoś dostarczy kosztorys z którego wynika przynajmniej 2300/metr, traktują go jako realny). przynajmniej te znane mi banki, gdzie pracują moi znajomi. dodatkowo jeśli powierzchnia jest nieużytkowa (np strych, poddasze nieużytkowe) na każdy metr przyjmują połowę tej kwoty

----------


## desmear

> W mojej wioseczce buduje się teraz z 8 osób. 2 z nich są z miasta, 2 z nich to moi znajomi z dzieciństwa. 
> 
> "Ludzie z miasta" mają domy po 150-200 z 3 a jeden z 5ma balkonami!!! 
> Kumple z podstawowki mają stodoły- nie ma jak to wsiowe wychowanie  
> 
> Tamci budują na kredyt bo o tym mówią, kumple bez. 
> 
> Jako właścicielka balkonu w domu rodziców powiem tak- nie korzystam z niego od 4 lat, nie ma potrzeby. Rano wstaję i wychodzę na taras a nie na balkon. Pościel wyrzucam ale na taras. Niepotrzebne koszty i tyle...


nie uogólniaj. ja wraz z dwójką znajomych porzuciliśmy wielkie miasto . każdy z nas wybudował prosty dom na planie prostokąta, bez żadnego balkonu, wykuszu czy innego udziwnienia. wśród moich znajomych/rodziny z małych miejscowości również budują się 3 domy. każdy z nich ma przynajmniej 2 balkony (jeden ma 4 na każdą stronę świata) każdy ma wykusz, mają po dwie jaskółki (tak się nazywa ta budka na piętrze ?) to na prawdę nie kwestia pochodzenia ale świadomości i poczucia estetyki. ostatnio rozmawiałem ze znajomymi wz małej miejscowości którzy jednoznacznie stwierdzili, że dwuspadowe dachy to może stodoła, dom to tylko dach kopertowy. taka moda.

----------


## marynata

to lukarna chyba jest

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

> Oglądałam także Modrzyki- znam 
> 
> Jako drugi po filigranowym, rozważaliśmy ten
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/bonifacy
> 
> też jest max prostyy i wydaje mi się, że nic nie będziemy w nim zmieniać. Jest idealny a górę ma taką, że będziemy mogli ją odciąć na kilka lat i zadowolić się dołem.


No tak, ale jest mały (dla jasności- nie jestem fanką wielkich domów - małe jest piękne :big grin: , zwłaszcza małe stodólki :big tongue: ), ale ważne jest,  ile osób docelowo w takim domku zamieszka. jezeli emeryci - ok. Jesli para rozwojowa - hm... może być za mały.Bo każdy domownik będzie chciał mieć swój "kawałek podłogi". Dlatego może na etapie wyboru projektu warto się nad tym zastanowić. Ja tez zaczynałam szukanie od domków ok 60 m. Dłuuugo moim faworytem była Nuta z Archetonu. Obecnie - Anatol z MG Projekt - 103 m. uzytkowe. Zeby było jasne- na razie dopiero planuję budowę. Więc nie wiem, na jakim metrażu stanie- całkiem możliwe, że na mniejszym...

A, jeszcze jedno - jak masz usytuowaną działkę względem stron swiata?

----------


## DEZET

Hehe Arturo pojechałeś w końcówce  :wink:  Też buduję (chyba) stodółkę i 100x wolę to niż bliźniak. 
Jak mam liczyć swoją działkę kupioną za 8tys. zł.- jako kupioną za 8, czy obecnie wycenioną na 75tys.? Skromna różnica 67tys.
daje mi koszty do chwili obecnej od 150 do prawie 210tys.
Nic mnie tak nie wyprowadza z równowagi, jak widok, nie tak znowu rzadki bliźniaków z różnokolorowymi dachami, np. zielono-czerwony. 
O bliskosąsiedzkich stosunkach nie wspomnę. Szeregówka jeszcze gorzej.
Poza tym wystarczy zacytować tytuł wątku- czy jest on niejasny? I jak to ktoś wspomniał- trzeba przeczytać cały ten wątek, a nie ostatnie kilka stron i decydować się na budowę. Nikt tu swoich kosztów nie ukrywa.

----------


## miki121

Tak czytam i czytam ten spór i zaczynam się czy zaradność drugiego człowiek to wada czy zaleta.
Bo jeżeli komuś własnymi siłami i swoim czasem uda się zmieścić powiedzmy w 200tyś. i zbudują swój dom to raczej nie nazwał bym go dziadem..
Dlaczego kwota wydana na budowę domu ma być wyznacznikiem statusu budowniczego  :smile: 
Każdy ma jakieś cele życiowe i nie każdy chce wydać 1mln. na dom i nie zawsze dlatego że ich nie ma ale często bo tego nie potrzebuje.
Ja zanim kupiłem swój projekt przerzuciłem ich wiele i podjętą decyzję przemyślałem tak aby dom był idealny dla rodziny 2+1 bez powierzchni niewykorzystanej.
Zamiast budować dom 230m2 na działce 1000m2 wybrałem budowę domu prawie 100m2 na działce 48 arów.
Przestrzeń potrzebna do życia jest ważna i właśnie wybrałem ją  :smile: 
Więc jeżeli mam być dziadem stawiając sobie wyzwanie - budowa za 200k mojego domu to jestem nim i mało mnie obchodzi co kto mówi..

A finalnie dom będzie wyglądał tak:

----------


## Christo24

> Prawdopodobnie mógłbym być Twoim ojcem,gdybym wcześniej zaczął...


Patologia.  :no: 




> Nie odpowiedziałeś mi na podstawowe pytanie od którego zacząłem dyskusje z Tobą.


Dyskusję.  :big lol:  Dziecko drogie, ty prowadzisz monolog z samym sobą próbując udowodnić trafność swoich tez, choć jesteś w połowie budowy swojego pierwszego domu ("po 2 latach zgłębiania wiedzy w internecie").  :big lol:  . Zaatakowałeś mnie ponieważ śmiałem podważyć sensowność tego wątku wskazując na ukryte koszty projektu (pomysłu) wraz z ich realizacją niektórych forumowiczów wnosząc obelgi na poziomie człowieka chorego i nawiedzonego.

Poza tym sprowadzasz dyskusję do absurdu, przywołujesz projekt oraz realizację mojego domu jako dowód tego, że w twoim mniemaniu można było go wybudować i wykończyć taniej.  :big lol:  Pewnie, że można było. Mogłem dostać działkę od dziadka, budować własnymi rękoma, zamiast kuchni za 20 tys. kupić meble z Bodzio za 3 i i sprzęt z poprzedniego DOMU. Zamiast ogrodzenie za ponad 20 tys. zrobić siatkę leśną albo w ogóle z niego zrezygnować. Są to jednak koszty domu osoby, z którymi każdy będzie musiał się zmierzyć albo oszczędzać na wszystkim i rezygnować.




> Czy budując dom za 250tys.zł i mając mieszkanie własnościowe za 200tys.zł do sprzedania będę *dziadował* po zakończeniu budowy wg Twojego słownictwa ?
> Czy lepiej byłoby gdybym sprzedał mieszkanie i za 450tys.zł wybudował z deweloperem bliźniaka w szeregowcu na przypisanej sztywno działce i sąsiadem u płota ?


Hehe, ale ja jestem bardzo zachwycony takim rozwiązaniem, więc daruj sobie tej niskiej jakości teksty próbując mnie obrazić. Droga, którą obrałeś próbując skrytykować dom, w którym mieszkam jest niestety nietrafna. Tak, bardzo chciałem mieć bliźniaka, następnym domem (już trzecim) być może również będzie bliźniak, bardzo mi się podoba takie rozwiązanie i jest dla mnie idealne, ponieważ nie jestem przyspawany do jednego miasta, co kilka la się przeprowadzam i kupuję domy w różnych miejscach Polski, taka praca (którą też uwielbiam, żeby nie było, że narzekam). Jeśli komuś się to nie podoba to kij mu w oko tak samo jak ja nie oceniam czy ktoś lubi dziadować i budować sam czy nie, to kwestia indywidualna. Krytykuję jednak półprawdę i hipokryzję, gdyż warto prezentując swoje pomysły na budowę taniego domu, który jest przedmiotem tej dyskusji wspomnieć o kwestiach, które należy spełnić, aby coś takiego posiadać. Dla dobra marzycieli rozpoczynających budowę.

Reasumując, doskonale rozumiem zawód ludzi, którzy zrealizowali swoje marzenie w postaci jakiegokolwiek domu i teraz dostają szału jak ktoś ocenia ich realizację inaczej aniżeliby sobie tego życzyli. Warto jednak spojrzeć na sprawę nieco z dystansem, schować kompleksy wyniesione jeszcze z blokowisk w kieszeń i spuścić nieco powietrza z klaty.

----------


## Christo24

> Tak czytam i czytam ten spór i zaczynam się czy zaradność drugiego człowiek to wada czy zaleta.
> Bo jeżeli komuś własnymi siłami i swoim czasem uda się zmieścić powiedzmy w 200tyś. i zbudują swój dom to raczej nie nazwał bym go dziadem..
> Dlaczego kwota wydana na budowę domu ma być wyznacznikiem statusu budowniczego 
> Każdy ma jakieś cele życiowe i nie każdy chce wydać 1mln. na dom i nie zawsze dlatego że ich nie ma ale często bo tego nie potrzebuje.
> Ja zanim kupiłem swój projekt przerzuciłem ich wiele i podjętą decyzję przemyślałem tak aby dom był idealny dla rodziny 2+1 bez powierzchni niewykorzystanej.
> Zamiast budować dom 230m2 na działce 1000m2 wybrałem budowę domu prawie 100m2 na działce 48 arów.
> Przestrzeń potrzebna do życia jest ważna i właśnie wybrałem ją 
> Więc jeżeli mam być dziadem stawiając sobie wyzwanie - budowa za 200k mojego domu to jestem nim i mało mnie obchodzi co kto mówi..
> 
> A finalnie dom będzie wyglądał tak:


I mnie też to nie obchodzi, gdyż jest to kwestia indywidualna. Dyskusja zeszła na złe tory, wspomniałem o dziadowaniu i nagle odezwał się jeden czy drugi zakompleksiony człowiek, a następny neandertalczyk wskazał mój projekt poddając go rywalizacji.  :big lol: 

Meritum mojej wypowiedzi stanowił fakt dodatkowych kosztów jakie musi ponieść inwestor decydujący się na projekt domu za 200 tys. zł  I tylko o to tutaj chodzi. Wyrzutu niezadowolonych, którzy obrazili się, że ich projekt życia na który ciułali przez X (lub XX) lat ("wcześniej przez "2 lata zgłębiając wiedzę w internecie") poddany został negatywnemu osądowi oczywiście się spodziewałem.  :big lol:

----------


## marynata

> Gdzie byłaś kiedy ten prostak zaczął mnie personalnie obrażać? Masz różne poziomy interpretacji przekroczenia nom zależnie od widzi mi się?


Najważniejsze to nieustające zadowolenie z siebie.Nie ma co.
Może daj do prześledzenia tą dyskusję z ostatnich stron(jeszcze sprzed momentu kiedy włączył się do niej Arturo)komuś całkowicie "nie z tego wątku"(do oceny). Może ktoś Ci wskaże belkę w Twoim oku,zanim ujrzysz drzazgę w cudzym i nakłoni do refleksji.

Ja ze swojej strony kończę swój udział w tej żenującej dyskusji i każdy kto ma trochę oleju w głowie mam nadzieję że też odpuści.

----------


## Christo24

> Najważniejsze to nieustające zadowolenie z siebie.Nie ma co.
> Może daj do prześledzenia tą dyskusję z ostatnich stron(jeszcze sprzed momentu kiedy włączył się do niej Arturo)komuś całkowicie "nie z tego wątku"(do oceny). Może ktoś Ci wskaże belkę w Twoim oku,zanim ujrzysz drzazgę w cudzym i nakłoni do refleksji.
> 
> Ja ze swojej strony kończę swój udział w tej żenującej dyskusji i każdy kto ma trochę oleju w głowie mam nadzieję że też odpuści.


Tak myślałem, masz różne poziomy interpretacji tych samych słów różnych użytkowników. Kłania się obiektywizm ja również pozdrawiam.

----------


## marynata

> 


Czy to jest projekt indywidualny czy gotowiec?
Bardzo ładny projekt.

----------


## kama33

Problemem na tym forum są ludzie, którzy nie potrafią zaakceptować, że ktos buduje inaczej niż oni.  Wmawiają innym, że to, w jaki sposób oni budują jest jedynie słuszne, najlepsze itp. To się tyczy w zasadzie wszystkiego. Duzy dom - źle, mały dom - również źle, z ceramiki - tragedia, bez WM - jak tak można!!, wydać 200 tys na dom - dziadowanie, wydać 400 tys - zbytek, rozrzutność i oczywiscie chęć pochwalenia się, itp, itd. O sposobie wypowiedzi i bronienia swoich racji lepiej nie wspominać. Dalekie jest to od kulturalnej i rzeczowej dyskusji, a im dalej w las, tym większe chamstwo i buractwo. Szkoda, bo forum Muratora jest cennym źródłem informacji. Można spotkać wielu wspaniałych ludzi, którzy na szczęście wiedzą jak się zachować i chętnie udzielą porady. Niestety, są często zagłuszani przez pieniaczy, a co za tym idzie świetne topiki jak chociażby ten, schodzą na psy....

----------


## bowess

*marynata* - projekt *mikiego*, to jest z251 z z500.
*miki121* - bardzo ładna parterówka. Dla rodziny 2+1 rzeczywiście komfortowa i fajna.

----------


## desmear

bowess, przeglądałem Twój dziennik. domek ładny, ale ze zdjęć wygląda, że nie wyrzucałaś ziemi spod chudziaka ? przysypaliście ją tylko piaskiem ?

----------


## bowess

Akurat pod domem i jeszcze kawałek za mamy taką łachę piachu, więc typowej gleby, która by mogła później osiąść nie było. Wzgórza morenowe, więc piachu ci u nas dostatek. Wyrzuciliśmy tylko placki darni - poszły na podrównanie jakichś tam dołków na działce.

----------


## Zielony ogród

mogliby się architekci wziąć i zrobić troche projektów tanich domów, bo wybór jest niewielki ( w porównaniu do nieskończonej liczby projektów gargameli). myślę, że ten towar będzie się sprzedawał w przyszłości - po pierwszym zachłyśnięciu się inwestorów dworkami i willami wróci czas zwykłych domów. Wiele osób na forum wypowiada się, że na starość będą budowali drugi dom - mała parterówkę.

----------


## Christo24

> mogliby się architekci wziąć i zrobić troche projektów tanich domów, bo wybór jest niewielki ( w porównaniu do nieskończonej liczby projektów gargameli). myślę, że ten towar będzie się sprzedawał w przyszłości - po pierwszym zachłyśnięciu się inwestorów dworkami i willami wróci czas zwykłych domów. Wiele osób na forum wypowiada się, że na starość będą budowali drugi dom - mała parterówkę.


Małe domy to niestety nisza, ponieważ jeśli ktoś decyduje się budować dom zazwyczaj chce mieć coś znacznie różniącego się od mieszkania, w którym wcześniej mieszkał. Panuje taka mentalność, że dom wolnostojący musi być duży i ładny, skoro już bierze się ciężki kredyt to przynajmniej, żeby coś z tego mieć. Nisza tańszych domów jest uzupełniana przez szeregowce, bliźniaki itd. w mieście, którym obecnie mieszkam jest na to szał, dewelopperzy mają tutaj el dorado. Dom to również dla wielu leczenie kompleksów. Spotykając się przypadkowo z niektórymi pobudowanymi znajomymi głównie rozmawia się o wielkości domu czy działki na zasadzie licytacji, odległości od miasta itd. 

Poza tym nie ma czegoś takiego jak zachłyśnięcie willami, bo jeśli ktoś ma pieniądze zawsze wybuduje duży dom i będzie w nim mieszkał aż do starości kiedy być może kupi sobie mieszkanie w mieście kiedy dojazdy, odległości i rozmiary domu staja się uciążliwe. Jeśli ktoś ma mniej kasy będzie szukał małych domków, szeregowców, bliźniaków itd. aż do ... zachłyśnięcia się gotówką, wtedy wybuduje większy.  :smile:

----------


## Kasia242

Christo ja ci odpowiem ze wybuduję dom za 200 tyś z działką i przyłaczami :big lol: ... wprawdzie znajdą sie tacy co ten dom nazwa kurnikiem albo borsuczą norą ..ale..jeb..ć ich,ja się bawie dalej
Działkę już kupiłem-fakturę mam
Przyłącza prawie skończone -faktury mam..została woda.
Zostało mi się tylko zmieścic w założonej kwocie w samej budowie.
Aczkolwiek wydaje mi sie  co Christo chce przekazać. 

Mam znajomych którzy nie mogą pojąć jak my budujemy z trójka małych dzieci,praca i ..jeszcze w takiej kasie...ja zawsze odpowiadam żeby spróbowali...dorobić sobie jeszcze 2 dzieci ,rzucic mieszkanie w bloku i ...spróbowac czegos więcej niż tylko praca 7-16 i po pracy TV w wieku 30 lat..ale każdy robi co chce...
Mi się zaczyna wydawać że nic więcej nie potrzeba do wybudowania się za 200 tys. niż tylko troszkę dobrych checi :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Christo24

> Problemem na tym forum są ludzie, którzy nie potrafią zaakceptować, że ktos buduje inaczej niż oni.  Wmawiają innym, że to, w jaki sposób oni budują jest jedynie słuszne, najlepsze itp. To się tyczy w zasadzie wszystkiego. Duzy dom - źle, mały dom - również źle, z ceramiki - tragedia, bez WM - jak tak można!!, wydać 200 tys na dom - dziadowanie, wydać 400 tys - zbytek, rozrzutność i oczywiscie chęć pochwalenia się, itp, itd. O sposobie wypowiedzi i bronienia swoich racji lepiej nie wspominać. Dalekie jest to od kulturalnej i rzeczowej dyskusji, a im dalej w las, tym większe chamstwo i buractwo. Szkoda, bo forum Muratora jest cennym źródłem informacji. Można spotkać wielu wspaniałych ludzi, którzy na szczęście wiedzą jak się zachować i chętnie udzielą porady. Niestety, są często zagłuszani przez pieniaczy, a co za tym idzie świetne topiki jak chociażby ten, schodzą na psy....


Inaczej - problemem na forum są ludzie, którzy głoszą półprawdę i hipokryci, którzy mieszają nieświadomym ludziom w głowach. Właśnie dlatego internet stał się śmietnikiem, z którego często niestety nie warto czerpać informacji. Przykład stanowi właśnie ten topic.

----------


## marynata

Konkurs czasopisma Murator - DOM DOSTĘPNY

II miejsce w konkursie

Idea DOMU DOSTĘPNEGO.
Celem konkursu było pokazanie wzorców architektury i racjonalnych rozwiązań funkcjonalnych.
Nieduży i łatwy w budowie dom jest odpowiedzią na potrzeby obecnych czasów. Budowa domu nie powinna pochłaniać ogromnych funduszy i cennego czasu, a sam dom powinien mieć wielkość ściśle odpowiadającą rzeczywistym potrzebom i możliwościom finansowym właścicieli.
Dom dostępny równa się dom funkcjonalny i niedrogi.

Dekalog dostępności, czyli 10 przykazań inwestora

    Buduj dom dostosowany do twoich potrzeb życiowych, pamiętając, że z biegiem czasu potrzeby te będą się zmieniać.
    Nie buduj domu drogiego.
    Nie buduj dłużej niż 6 miesięcy.
    Buduj dom zgodnie ze wszystkimi normami budowlanymi.
    Buduj dom na niewielkiej działce.
    Buduj dom trwały.
    Buduj dom ładny i funkcjonalny.
    Buduj dom przyjazny dla środowiska.
    Buduj dom tani w eskploatacji.
    Buduj dom mały.



http://www.irmaproject.pl/projekty/a...-_dom_dostepny

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Małe domy to niestety nisza, ponieważ jeśli ktoś decyduje się budować dom zazwyczaj chce mieć coś znacznie różniącego się od mieszkania, w którym wcześniej mieszkał. Panuje taka mentalność, że dom wolnostojący musi być duży i ładny, skoro już bierze się ciężki kredyt to przynajmniej, żeby coś z tego mieć. Nisza tańszych domów jest uzupełniana przez szeregowce, bliźniaki itd. w mieście, którym obecnie mieszkam jest na to szał, dewelopperzy mają tutaj el dorado. Dom to również dla wielu leczenie kompleksów. Spotykając się przypadkowo z niektórymi pobudowanymi znajomymi głównie rozmawia się o wielkości domu czy działki na zasadzie licytacji, odległości od miasta itd. 
> 
> Poza tym nie ma czegoś takiego jak zachłyśnięcie willami, bo jeśli ktoś ma pieniądze zawsze wybuduje duży dom i będzie w nim mieszkał aż do starości kiedy być może kupi sobie mieszkanie w mieście kiedy dojazdy, odległości i rozmiary domu staja się uciążliwe. Jeśli ktoś ma mniej kasy będzie szukał małych domków, szeregowców, bliźniaków itd. aż do ... zachłyśnięcia się gotówką, wtedy wybuduje większy.





pożyjemy, zobaczymy........
można już teraz wiele ciekawych wniosków wyciągną oglądając ogłoszenia biur nieruchomości.
Christo, co ty masz za znajomych? nie ma jakichś fajniejszych ludzi na świecie? nie wybrażam sobie, żeby rozmawiać ze znajomymi o moim czy ich stanie posiadania, to niesmaczne.

----------


## marynata

> Wiele osób na forum wypowiada się, że na starość będą budowali drugi dom - mała parterówkę.


Tez o tym myslę i jak tylko zrealizuję to co zaczęłam,będę się rozglądać za małą działeczką(chciałabym coś takiego jak zapodałam powyżej).
Chociaż muszę przyznać że jest duży problem z zakupem małej działki,bo plany zagospodarowania przewidują u mnie dla wolnostojących min 800 metrów.Także od inwestora nie wszystko zależy  :mad:

----------


## Christo24

> Christo ja ci odpowiem ze wybuduję dom za 200 tyś z działką i przyłaczami... wprawdzie znajdą sie tacy co ten dom nazwa kurnikiem albo borsuczą norą ..ale..jeb..ć ich,ja się bawie dalej
> Działkę już kupiłem-fakturę mam
> Przyłącza prawie skończone -faktury mam..została woda.
> Zostało mi się tylko zmieścic w założonej kwocie w samej budowie.
> Aczkolwiek wydaje mi sie  co Christo chce przekazać. 
> 
> Mam znajomych którzy nie mogą pojąć jak my budujemy z trójka małych dzieci,praca i ..jeszcze w takiej kasie...ja zawsze odpowiadam żeby spróbowali...dorobić sobie jeszcze 2 dzieci ,rzucic mieszkanie w bloku i ...spróbowac czegos więcej niż tylko praca 7-16 i po pracy TV w wieku 30 lat..ale każdy robi co chce...
> Mi się zaczyna wydawać że nic więcej nie potrzeba do wybudowania się za 200 tys. niż tylko troszkę dobrych checi
> pozdrawiam


Pamiętaj, że na razie jesteś planistą i marzycielem. Wykaż się na koniec budowy fakturami i wtedy porozmawiamy, bo na razie, wybacz, ale argumentacja polegająca na fantazjowaniu nie jest najlepszym pomysłem.  :smile:  

*OGŁOSZENIE PARAFIALNE:*

*Niech znajdzie się choć jeden człowiek, który zrealizuje projekt budowy domu (nie altanki) za 200 tys. zł nie spełniając założeń, które wypunktowałem kilka stron temu. Załatwianie wszystkiego służbowym autem i mieszkanie u mamusi odpuszczam z względu na brak możliwości weryfikacji. Wygranemu stawiam 10 skrzynek piwa (dla abstynentów soczki). *

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Konkurs czasopisma Murator - DOM DOSTĘPNY
> 
> II miejsce w konkursie
> 
> Idea DOMU DOSTĘPNEGO.
> Celem konkursu było pokazanie wzorców architektury i racjonalnych rozwiązań funkcjonalnych.
> Nieduży i łatwy w budowie dom jest odpowiedzią na potrzeby obecnych czasów. Budowa domu nie powinna pochłaniać ogromnych funduszy i cennego czasu, a sam dom powinien mieć wielkość ściśle odpowiadającą rzeczywistym potrzebom i możliwościom finansowym właścicieli.
> Dom dostępny równa się dom funkcjonalny i niedrogi.
> 
> ...


Marynata, zajefajny ten projekt. wspaniałe zagospodarowanie otoczenia - ta pergola łącząca budynki wytwarza śródziemnomorsko-wakacyjną atmosferę, bardzo mi się podoba. bardzo przyjazny sympatyczny projekt.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Pamiętaj, że na razie jesteś planistą i marzycielem. Wykaż się na koniec budowy fakturami i wtedy porozmawiamy, bo na razie, wybacz, ale argumentacja polegająca na fantazjowaniu nie jest najlepszym pomysłem.  
> 
> *OGŁOSZENIE PARAFIALNE:*
> 
> *Niech znajdzie się choć jeden człowiek, który zrealizuje projekt budowy domu (nie altanki) za 200 tys. zł nie spełniając założeń, które wypunktowałem kilka stron temu. Załatwianie wszystkiego służbowym autem i mieszkanie u mamusi odpuszczam z względu na brak możliwości weryfikacji. Wygranemu stawiam 10 skrzynek piwa (dla abstynentów soczki). *


Christo, podaj definicję (z parametrami) domu - nie altanki.

----------


## Christo24

> pożyjemy, zobaczymy........
> można już teraz wiele ciekawych wniosków wyciągną oglądając ogłoszenia biur nieruchomości.
> Christo, co ty masz za znajomych? nie ma jakichś fajniejszych ludzi na świecie? nie wybrażam sobie, żeby rozmawiać ze znajomymi o moim czy ich stanie posiadania, to niesmaczne.


Zielony, przecież domy nie buduje się od dziś. Ostatnio co prawda nastąpił szał na domy, ponieważ jesteśmy społeczeństwem dorobkowiczów i jak ktoś domu się dorobić może to go buduje. I tak będzie zawsze. Twoje wizje mogą zostać spełnione dopiero wtedy kiedy rząd wprowadzi podatek katastralny i ludzie zaczną szukać mieszkań i mini domków.  :wink: 

Niesmaczny to jest przeterminowany jogurt. To chyba nie moja wina, że Polacy są pełni zawiści i zwyczajnie uwielbiają opowiadać o swoich domach jeśli jest o czym (o altankach nie mówią).

----------


## Zielony ogród

o stanie konta i zarobkach tez rozmawiacie?

----------


## Christo24

> Christo, podaj definicję (z parametrami) domu - nie altanki.


Zdajmy się na profesjonalistów z pracowni Archeton. Mały domek to taki, który ma poniżej 120 m2 użytkowej. Myślę, że nie mam zbyt wygórowanych wymagań dla spełnienia swojej obietnicy. 

Przypominam o czym pisałem w ramach spełnienia wymogów domu do 200 tys. zł

1. Działka darowana
2. Mini dom w stylu stodoły
3. Tanie materiały
4. Wykończenie w niskim standardzie
5. Wykończenie głównie własnymi rękoma.

Jeśli ktoś mi udowodni, że się mylę realizuję swoją obietnicę ze skutkiem natychmiastowym. Mogę nawet podpisać umowę.  :big lol:

----------


## Christo24

> o stanie konta i zarobkach tez rozmawiacie?


Przesadzasz. Naprawdę nie rozmawiasz z wybudowanymi znajomymi o swoim domu? Wstydzisz się?

----------


## Zielony ogród

twoje wymogi są jak najbardziej na miejscu, więc nie mamy sie o co kłócić. masz rację w każdym punkcie - trzeba sie tylko tych punktów trzymać.
tylko jedna drobna uwaga - nigdzie nie wlicza się ceny działki w cenę domu, to oczywiste ze względu na różnice w cenach ziemi. ja moja działkę 1,4 ha kupiłam za 8 tys.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Przesadzasz. Naprawdę nie rozmawiasz z wybudowanymi znajomymi o swoim domu? Wstydzisz się?


nie rozmawiamy ze znajomymi o pieniądzach, zarobkach, co ile kosztowało, co kto ma a czego nie ma. kultura tego wymaga - chyba oczywiste. chyba że ktoś prosi o radę-informację. mam tylko takich przyjaciół, którzy nigdy nie oceniają nikogo przez pryzmat posiadanie-nieposiadania. jezeli ktoś komentuje czyjś stan posiadania, to ja z taka osoba nie nawiązuję bliższych kontaktów.

----------


## Christo24

_twoje wymogi są jak najbardziej na miejscu, więc nie mamy sie o co kłócić. masz rację w każdym punkcie - trzeba sie tylko tych punktów trzymać._


Z tym, że właśnie to jest meritum moich wypowiedzi, a znalazły się osoby, które to kwestionują. I z tą półprawdą i hipokryzją właśnie polemizuję od kilku stron.

----------


## marynata

Ale coś się zaczyna w tym maleńkim budownictwie dziać.W Tychach  deweloper zrealizował osiedle domków szeregowych,energooszczędnych,dom 115 metrów plus garaż,działka ok 250 m cena stan deweloperski ok 450 tyś i bardzo szybko się sprzedały.Generalnie zostały uznane za ekskluzywne.
 ogród w salonie i sypialniach-patio
- gruntowy wymiennik ciepła
- rekuperator
- powietrzna pompa ciepła
- kolektory słoneczne
Mniejsza powierzchnia,ale wysoki standard i niskie koszty utrzymania.Może deweloperzy pójdą za ciosem i odważą się na takie osiedle domków wolnostojących?

----------


## Christo24

> nie rozmawiamy ze znajomymi o pieniądzach, zarobkach, co ile kosztowało, co kto ma a czego nie ma. kultura tego wymaga - chyba oczywiste. chyba że ktoś prosi o radę-informację. mam tylko takich przyjaciół, którzy nigdy nie oceniają nikogo przez pryzmat posiadanie-nieposiadania. jezeli ktoś komentuje czyjś stan posiadania, to ja z taka osoba nie nawiązuję bliższych kontaktów.


Ja nigdzie nie napisałem, że rozmawiam z jakimiś przypadkowymi, pobudowanymi znajomymi o pieniądzach, zarobkach czy kosztach budowy, lecz o wielkości domu, działce, odległości o miasta i tego typu pierdołach, czytaj dokładnie, Zielony zadziwiasz mnie.

----------


## Christo24

> Ale coś się zaczyna w tym maleńkim budownictwie dziać.W Tychach  deweloper zrealizował osiedle domków szeregowych,energooszczędnych,dom 115 metrów plus garaż,działka ok 250 m cena stan deweloperski ok 450 tyś i bardzo szybko się sprzedały.Generalnie zostały uznane za ekskluzywne.


marynata, ja właśnie pisałem o tej grupie małych domków wypełnianej przez szeregowce/bliźniaki od deweloperów... Sprzedają się na pniu już od kilku lat ,żadna nowość.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> _twoje wymogi są jak najbardziej na miejscu, więc nie mamy sie o co kłócić. masz rację w każdym punkcie - trzeba sie tylko tych punktów trzymać._
> 
> 
> Z tym, że właśnie to jest meritum moich wypowiedzi, a znalazły się osoby, które to kwestionują. I z tą półprawdą i hipokryzją właśnie polemizuję od kilku stron.


no bo za bardzo uogólniasz. ja akurat niczego nie robiłam własnymi rekami i nie mam wykończeniówki z najniższej półki, ale gdybym trzymała sie twoich punktów, to mój dom nie kosztowałby 220 tys., tylko170. i co ja bym z ta resztą pieniędzy zrobiła?

----------


## bowess

Na tak postawione punkty jest jedna prawidłowa i konkretna odpowiedź - NIE DA SIĘ, nie ma najmniejszych szans. Twoje piwa/soczki raczej sam wypijesz.  :smile: 
Skoro nie może być to mini domek, a według Ciebie mini, to te do 120 metrów użytkowej, to potrzeba przynajmniej 300-350 tysięcy, żeby taki dom postawić i wykończyć ekipami + cena działki. A, jeszcze mi się przypomniało - według Archonu (to też w końcu specjaliści) małe domy to te do 140m2.  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Jeszcze jedno. Cały czas piszesz (słusznie oczywiście) o kłopotach przy wzięciu kredytu i niedoszacowaniu kosztów budowy. No ale przecież nie wszyscy budują z kredytu. Nie wiem, czy przypadkiem w tym wątku nie jest to zdecydowana mniejszość.

----------


## miki121

Ale zastanówmy się czy 3 - 4 osobowej rodzinie jest potrzebny dom 200m2??
Większość takich rodzin potrzebuje 100-120m2.
A sam temat tej rozmowy "Dom do ok.200 tyś. jest sens marzyć?"  mówi o wybudowaniu dom i wybudować się da 100m2 dom pod klucz...
Co do kosztów działki, ogrodzenia i innych kosztów to ten już inny temat.
Od wiosny ruszam ze swoim domem i krok po kroku opiszę wszystkie poniesione koszty...
 :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Na tak postawione punkty jest jedna prawidłowa i konkretna odpowiedź - NIE DA SIĘ, nie ma najmniejszych szans. Twoje piwa/soczki raczej sam wypijesz. 
> Skoro nie może być to mini domek, a według Ciebie mini, to te do 120 metrów użytkowej, to potrzeba przynajmniej 300-350 tysięcy, żeby taki dom postawić i wykończyć ekipami + cena działki. A, jeszcze mi się przypomniało - według Archonu (to też w końcu specjaliści) małe domy to te do 140m2.


Christo chyba chodzi o to, że sie da, ale pod wymienionymi przez niego warunkami. chociaż ja już sama nie wiem, o co mu chodzi, w każdym bądź razie ma człowiek uraz do małych domów i chyba już dam sobie spokój....... mój M ma uraz do małych telewizorów i nijak mu nie wytłumaczysz, że 42 cale to nie jest mało......uparte te chłopy :no:

----------


## miki121

> Jeszcze jedno. Cały czas piszesz (słusznie oczywiście) o kłopotach przy wzięciu kredytu i niedoszacowaniu kosztów budowy. No ale przecież nie wszyscy budują z kredytu. Nie wiem, czy przypadkiem w tym wątku nie jest to zdecydowana mniejszość.


Właśnie to słuszna uwaga..
Ja nie przewiduję żadnego kredytu bo banków nie trawię  :smile:

----------


## kama33

Wg Archonu domy małe to te do 150 m kw  :smile:  I także wg nich domy tanie w budowie mają kosztorysy ponad 400 tys  :big grin:  Więc, jak to mowią, punkt widzenia zależy od miejsca siedzenia  :big grin:

----------


## marynata

> marynata, ja właśnie pisałem o tej grupie małych domków wypełnianej przez szeregowce/bliźniaki od deweloperów... Sprzedają się na pniu już od kilku lat ,żadna nowość.


Pierwszy raz widzę mały,ekonomiczny i przemyślany budynek szeregowy z łatwym dostępem do dachu i pokojami bez skosów,(a nie jakieś powykrzywiane gargamele),więc dla mnie takie podejście to jest nowość.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Marynata, nie mogę znaleźć rozkładu wnętrz projektu który zalinkowałaś.

----------


## bowess

*Zielony ogród* - żeby wygrać od *Christo* napoje, należy zaprzeczyć jego punktom, czyli zakupić działkę, zbudować powyżej 120 metrów i nie stodołę, kupić materiały z wyższej półki, wykończyć w standardzie wyższym (nie wiem, może takim z "Dekoratorni" albo magazynów wnętrzarskich), wszystko ekipami.

Edytuję, bo ważne - nie może to być stodoła, czyli chyba czterospad, albo jakaś większa lukarna, może balkon.  :smile: 

Kto zbuduje za 200 wygrywa.  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> *Zielony ogród* - żeby wygrać od *Christo* napoje, należy zaprzeczyć jego punktom, czyli zakupić działkę, zbudować powyżej 120 metrów i nie stodołę, kupić materiały z wyższej półki, wykończyć w standardzie wyższym (nie wiem, może takim z "Dekoratorni" albo magazynów wnętrzarskich), wszystko ekipami.


a komu by się chciało takie cuda wyczyniać za skrzynkę piwa......

----------


## kama33

> *Zielony ogród* - żeby wygrać od *Christo* napoje, należy zaprzeczyć jego punktom, czyli zakupić działkę, zbudować powyżej 120 metrów i nie stodołę, kupić materiały z wyższej półki, wykończyć w standardzie wyższym (nie wiem, może takim z "Dekoratorni" albo magazynów wnętrzarskich), wszystko ekipami.
> 
> Edytuję, bo ważne - nie może to być stodoła, czyli chyba czterospad, albo jakaś większa lukarna, może balkon. 
> 
> 
> Kto zbuduje za 200 wygrywa.


Nie buduję stodoły, powierzchnia też większa, ekipy większosć robią, ale jakbym nie liczyla, w 200 tys się nie da  :sad:  No po prostu się nie da  :sad:  Skrzynkę piwa kupię sobie sama ;P

----------


## marynata

> Marynata, nie mogę znaleźć rozkładu wnętrz projektu który zalinkowałaś.


Co tu się kroi jakiś klub "budujących na stare lata" widzę.Już Cię korci  :big lol: 
Właśnie nigdzie nie ma,to pewnie dom z jakiegoś starszego konkursu,ale wydaje mi się że powinien być w sprzedaży Muratora ten projekt  :Confused:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie buduję stodoły, powierzchnia też większa, ekipy większosć robią, ale jakbym nie liczyla, w 200 tys się nie da  No po prostu się nie da  Skrzynkę piwa kupię sobie sama ;P


jesli nie stodoła i powierzchnia większa - to niestety faktycznie się nie da

----------


## marynata

Zabieram się do projektowania budynku usługowego(nieduży,60 metrów,ale wysokość pomieszczeń 3m).
Budynek ma być maksymalnie prosty,czyli kształt prostokąta,płaski dach,uzbrojony we wszystkie media łącznie z gazem.
Budynek będę chciała projektować i wykończyć tak,aby spełniał on wszelkie wymagania przekwalifikowania go na budynek mieszkalny(czyli wszelkie podejścia kuchenne,rozkład itd).Przykładam się do tego projektu i będę go chciała zrealizować jak najtaniej z możliwie dobrych materiałów.
Sama jestem ciekawa jakie finanse mi to pochłonie.Bo im mniejszy metraż tym jednak końcowo drożej za metr.Będę relacjonować.

----------


## Zielony ogród

a ja będę śledzić - lubię takie projekty

----------


## Arturo72

> Zdajmy się na profesjonalistów z pracowni Archeton. Mały domek to taki, który ma poniżej 120 m2 użytkowej. Myślę, że nie mam zbyt wygórowanych wymagań dla spełnienia swojej obietnicy. 
> 
> Przypominam o czym pisałem w ramach spełnienia wymogów domu do 200 tys. zł
> 
> 1. Działka darowana
> 2. Mini dom w stylu stodoły
> 3. Tanie materiały
> 4. Wykończenie w niskim standardzie
> 5. Wykończenie głównie własnymi rękoma.
> ...


Mylisz się i to bardzo,nie po raz pierwszy zresztą.Dom 118m2,nie stodoła,dach czterospadowy,dachówka ceramiczna,okna z pakietem trzyszybowym,budżet 250tys.zł,narazie nie zagrożony.



> A teraz cymesik dla mnie 
> Przed chwilą zerknąłem na konto kredytowe i miło się zaskoczyłem,moja "żywicielka" kopalnia przelała mi zwrot kosztów za zabezpieczenia przeciw szkodom górniczym jakie poniosłem 
> Czyli SSZ liczę tak:
> *153680zł- 34560zł=119120zł* (nie jest źle ale liczyłem na więcej ) 
> *
> 
> V etap:
> *-instalacje elektryczne+wod.kan-10000zł
> -stelaż pod sufit+schody strychowe-3100zł
> ...


Na wykończenie zostało 120tys.zł,zmieszczę się w budżecie.
Do tej pory jedyną rzeczą jaką zrobiłem samodzielnie,z pomocą kolegów to stelaż suftowy.Reszta od A-Z ekipy,czyli roboty zlecone.
Buduję dom energooszczędny z najlepszych materiałów na płycie fundamentowej z 20cm styropianu pod nią.
Samodzielnie wykonam także ocieplenie zewnętrzne,nie z oszczedności ale z z uwagi,że ma to być zrobione dobrze.Żadna ekipa nie gwarantuje poprawnego wykonania izolacji.
Na ścianę pójdzie 22cm grafitowego styropianu do tego rekuperacja i powietrzna pompa ciepła,gdybym zrobił ogrzewanie prądem,całościowy koszt byłby niższy.
Szczegóły i inne,dokadne zestawienia kosztów w moim dzienniku,łącznie ze zdjeciami,których Ty boisz się zamieścić.
Działkę kupiłem za własną kasę lecz ona nie wlicza się do budowy domu.

Dzięki budowie domu energooszczędnego i pompie ciepła rachunki za ogrzewanie na pewno nie pozwolą na rwanie sobie włosów z głowy...

----------


## Christo24

> Na tak postawione punkty jest jedna prawidłowa i konkretna odpowiedź - NIE DA SIĘ, nie ma najmniejszych szans. Twoje piwa/soczki raczej sam wypijesz. 
> Skoro nie może być to mini domek, a według Ciebie mini, to te do 120 metrów użytkowej, to potrzeba przynajmniej 300-350 tysięcy, żeby taki dom postawić i wykończyć ekipami + cena działki. A, jeszcze mi się przypomniało - według Archonu (to też w końcu specjaliści) małe domy to te do 140m2.


bowess zadziwiasz mnie. Rozpoczęłaś dyskusję ze mną, która ciągnęła się przez kilka stron twierdząc, że wystarczy spełnić jeden z moich punktów, aby wybudować dom do 200 tys. zł. Teraz twierdzisz, że bez spełnienia założeń 5 punktów (które są skrótem tych pierwszych) nie da się wybudować domu do 200 tys. zł. A później niektórzy dziwią się, że ktoś wywleka ich hipokryzję, półprawdę i śmieje się z topicu. Nic dziwnego skoro na 249 stronie można,na 259 już nie, na 265 znowu będzie można.  :big lol:  Tak to właśnie ludzie budują swoje domy za 200 tys.  :no:

----------


## Christo24

> Christo chyba chodzi o to, że sie da, ale pod wymienionymi przez niego warunkami. chociaż ja już sama nie wiem, o co mu chodzi, w każdym bądź razie ma człowiek uraz do małych domów i chyba już dam sobie spokój....... mój M ma uraz do małych telewizorów i nijak mu nie wytłumaczysz, że 42 cale to nie jest mało......uparte te chłopy


Mój przekaz jest zupełnie jasny i taki był od początku, wystarczyło dwa razy przeczytać jeśli ktoś nie zrozumiał. Co jest w trudnego w zrozumieniu wypunktowanych założeń, które trzeba spełnić, ab wybudować dom do 200 tys. zł? Myślę, że problem nie polega na zrozumieniu tego co jasno zaznaczyłem, lecz fakcie, że włożyłem kij w mrowisko, odezwali się ludzie którzy mają jakieś chore i oderwane od rzeczywistości wizje, misję  udowodnienia całemu światu swojej idei budowania tanio i powstał problem. Sytuację podgotował fakt wspomnienia o dziadowskim wykończeniu przyjmując związaną z tematem linię budowy i ludzi zakompleksionych zwyczajnie to zabolało, choć nie stanowiło to meritum mojej wypowiedzi.

----------


## Zielony ogród

spójrzcie, jaka stodoła:
http://www.houzz.com/photos/900250/F...io-los-angeles

----------


## Kasia242

> Zdajmy się na profesjonalistów z pracowni Archeton. Mały domek to taki, który ma poniżej 120 m2 użytkowej. Myślę, że nie mam zbyt wygórowanych wymagań dla spełnienia swojej obietnicy. 
> 
> Przypominam o czym pisałem w ramach spełnienia wymogów domu do 200 tys. zł
> 
> 1. Działka darowana
> 2. Mini dom w stylu stodoły
> 3. Tanie materiały
> 4. Wykończenie w niskim standardzie
> 5. Wykończenie głównie własnymi rękoma.
> ...


1.Działkę KUPIŁEM ! i ją wliczam w te 200 tysięcy !!!
2.83m2 parter+ około.35m2 poddasze uzytkowe
3.Normalne materiały..wprost ze sredniej-wyzszej półk i!
4.W całkowicie normalnym(rzecz względna)
5.Cały dom głównie własnymi rękoma(70-80%)

Za około 1,5-2 lata koniec budowy ze względu na pracę.

----------


## desmear

pokazujecie projekty, parterowe z płaskimi dachami, może i fajne, tylko nie do zastosowania wszędzie.
przykład: znajomy dostał warunki zabudowy gdzie jest: dach 40 - 45 stopni
ja w planie zagospodarowania dla całej mojej okolicy mam zapisane: minimalna powierzchnia biologicznie czynna 80%. dla niemałej działki 1000m2 to 800m2 musi zostać niedotknięte. to oznacza, że po odliczeniu chodników, miejsca na śmietnik, podjazd dla auta, jakiś taras zostaje 120m2 na dom. 120m2 pow. zabudowy dla domu, to góra 90-95 m2 powierzchni użytkowej. dla wielu trochę mało: od razu przy niemałej 1000metrowej działce plan zagosp. przestrzennego wymusza dom z poddaszem (piętrem). i co z tego, że się fajny projekt znajdzie, jeśli możliwości adaptacji nie ma.

----------


## bowess

Rozumiem, że ponieważ prawdopodobnie to mnie *Christo* uważasz za osobę lub jedną z osób, które mają 


> jakieś chore i oderwane od rzeczywistości wizje, misję  udowodnienia  całemu światu swojej idei budowania tanio i powstał problem. Sytuację  podgotował fakt wspomnienia o dziadowskim wykończeniu przyjmując  związaną z tematem linię budowy i ludzi zakompleksionych zwyczajnie to  zabolało


 stąd to zadziwienie.  :smile: 

Po prostu z kolejnych Twoich postów wyszło, co konkretnie masz na myśli pisząc przede wszystkim o mini domku. Ponieważ mini kończy się u Ciebie dopiero na 120 metrach a jeszcze nie może być "obrzydliwą stodołą", to tak się po prostu nie da. Mamy po prostu inne kategorie mini-mały-średni i tyle. 80m2 można moim zdaniem wykończyć "na bogato", moje 107 użytkowej już jest "na ubogo".
Postarałam się zrozumieć Twoje podejście i sposób myślenia i wyciągnąć jakieś wnioski. No i wyszło mi, że masz rację - w Twoich kategoriach nie da się zbudować domu za 200. W moich kategoriach taki dom istnieje - za jakieś 240 tysięcy (tu wliczyłam działkę i kostkę, którą kładziemy w następnym miesiącu). Zapewne Ty nawet za darmo byś takiego domu nie chciał, ale ja chcę i mam.  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> i co z tego, że się fajny projekt znajdzie, jeśli możliwości adaptacji nie ma.


I to jest największy ból inwestorów,chociaż miejscy architekci pomału odpuszczają,bo gminy potrzebują podatków a tu zamiast kasy następuje wyludnianie.Miejmy nadzieję że szybko będzie lepiej.Teraz buduję dom na którego części jest czterospad,a na innej płaski(tak musiałam wycyrklować,a wolałabym całość płaski).Pod nieocieplonym czterospadem mam strych nieużytkowy i kosztował mnie 50% wiecej niż bardzo dobrze ocieplony i zabezpieczony płaski(a podłogę na strychu pod spadzistym jeszcze muszę docieplić).Paranoja.
Zbudowałam myszom strych,bo ja go nie potrzebuję.

----------


## Kasia242

> W takim razie wróć tutaj za 2 lata. 
> 
> Małej wiary? Chciałeś raczej napisać "dlaczego nie jesteś fantazjuszem i marzycielem takim jak ja?"  Pewnie dlatego, że wybudowałem już parę domów.


Powiem tak :smile: 
Kupiłem działkę i mam fakturę,zrobiłem przyłącza i mam faktury,woda będzie mnie kosztować na 100% dokładnie 4500 zł -t yle ze jeszcze tego nie mam zrobione.fizycznie.

Mam,,prawie,, stan ,,0,, i..wiem ile do tej pory wydałem kasy,od momentu kupna działki.

Na resztę mam zrobione 2 kosztorysy,jeden z biura architektonicznego,drugi swój prywatny w exelu na podstawie aktualnych cen za dany materiał dostępny w moim składzie budowlanym(kupuje tam ze względu na ceny i rabaty),jest on na bieżaco aktualizowany,mam wyceniony dach od A DO Z przez skład i dekarza.
Dodatkowo mam obraz potrzebnych materiałów ,i niektórych ,,pułapek,, jakie mnie mogą spotkac przy TYM KONKRETNYM PROJEKCIE! ,który to obraz powstał po wnikliwej obserwacji i rozmów z ludzmi którzy już ten projekt wybudowali.
Na domiar tego... mam 100% pewność w temacie sposobu ogrzewania mojego domu,grubosci ociepleń,jak tez ilości obrazków na scianie  w pokoiku mojej półrocznej córeczki...jedyna rzecz jaka zabiorę do domu z mieszkania będzie cały sprzet AGD( ma około 3 lat) i kilka mebli.....więc
Panie szanowny forumowy teoretyku,racz pokazać dzienniki budowy ,domów jakie pobudowałeś,pokaż koszty wtedy możemy rozmawiać,bo jak na razie jesteś tylko ,,nickiem,, z forum,lub jakimś zakompleksionym deweloperem któremu nie idzie sprzedaż ,no ok ja rozumiem ale...mnie w to nie mieszaj :big lol: ...bo ja nie dość że staram się wybudować ten dom w jakichś przyzwoitych pieniadzach, to się jeszcze przy tym niezle bawię..choć fakt  - na wakacje w tym roku nie pojechałem :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

Odnoszę wrażenie, że Christo bardzo by chciał pobudować, ale kupuje domy od deweloperów, bo.. nie ma czasu na budowanie (wspomina o przenosinach ze względu na pracę). Wykańcza to po swojemu i dziwi się, że ...można tanio wybudować. A deweloper zaciera ręce na Twoją kasę Christo.
Nie dostałem odpowiedzi na wcześniej zadane pytanie- jak liczyć koszt działki kupionej za 8tys. (podobnie jak Zielony Ogród)? 
I jeszcze - co to jest dom? Nie ma podziału na m2, na małe, średnie i duże:
ZGODNIE Z USTAWĄ PRAWO BUDOWLANE Z DN. 7 LIPIEC 1994:

*budynek mieszkalny jednorodzinny*  - należy przez to rozumieć budynek wolno stojący albo budynek w  zabudowie bliźniaczej, szeregowej lub grupowej, służący zaspokajaniu  potrzeb mieszkaniowych, stanowiący konstrukcyjnie samodzielną całość, w  którym dopuszcza się wydzielenie nie więcej niż dwóch lokali  mieszkalnych albo jednego lokalu mieszkalnego i lokalu użytkowego o  powierzchni całkowitej nieprzekraczającej 30 % powierzchni całkowitej  budynku

----------


## desmear

kosztorys to nie 100% sukcesu. znajomy kupował stal zbrojeniową w grudniu 2009. płacił 1800/tonę. ja kupowałem 5 miesięcy później, ciężko było znaleźć po 2600. Większość składów miała po 2800. takich materiałów może być więcej. ja brałem ekipę na "dołku", moment kiedy banki dokręciły śrubkę a ludziska w reakcji wstrzymywali budowy . za SSO chcieli 28 tys. 6 m-cy później ta sama ekipa za podobną robotę powiedziała innemu znajomemu 45tys. roboty mieli po uszy i nie zależało im.

----------


## Kasia242

desmear,jasne ze nie,ale ja np . zauważyłem pewna prawidłowość...wykonawcy jak i firmy dostarczające materiał bedace ogólnie na topie,znane,wyszczególnione w gazetkach ,na internecie maja ceny wyższe.
Podam w moim przypadku jaka może być rozpiętość cen:
Pytałem w 3 znanych duzych betoniarniach o B20 i stal zbr.....jakieś 2-3 miechy temu...generalnie  350-370 zł/m3 B20 z pompą....stal zbrojeniowa...3,20 zł/mb
Juz własciwie byłem zdecydowany...i pewnie bym kupił gdyby nie przypadek w rozmowie z moim klientem który się kiedyś budował,podał mi namiar na betoniarnie gdzie za to samo chcieli juz 260 zl/m3...po tygodniu znalazłem za 200 zł/m3...
Potem przypadkiem sie dowiedziałem że jest skład stali gdzie cena wynosi 2.25 zł/mb i jeszcze dotną na wymiar !.
Z bloczkami było tak samo..z Ytongiem także.

Ale rekordem cenowym były wiązary na mój dach,rozmawiałem dosłownie z 5-6 dostawcami i ceny oscylowały wokół 16-27 tysięcy ..rozpiętość dość duża...już parę miesięcy wstecz wstępnie ugadałem się z jedną firmą za 16,900 zł.
Jakież było moje zdziwienie jak okazało sie jakies 2 tyg. temu ,na oferteo dostałem wycenę od jakiejś firmy i cena   uwaga 9000 zł!..potem następna 10,700 zł..zupełnie małe firemki niszowe ale robia tak samo na Miteku wszystko profi z certyfikatami..Jak wyraził się jeden z moich rozmówców:
-Panie Przemku wszyscy liczą na tym samym oprogramowaniu ,kupują płytki kolczaste u tego samego dystrybutora,drewno jest z Niemiec od tego samego dostawcy..- tylko marża jest inna :smile: 
Tak więc przekonuje się na początku budowy ,że szukanie tych samych jakościowo produktów może zaowocować dużo niższą ceną.
Jak się zsumuje cały dom to kilka tysięcy zostaje w kieszeni.
Już to kiedyś pisałem: Co to jest za sztuka zabrać z banku 350 tyś zł zbudować dom korzystając z auta i telefonu i spłacać po parę stówek co miesiąc do końca życia?
Każdy tak umie budować :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

Bardziej zapobiegliwi gromadzą dużą część materiału wcześniej,jak się uda okazyjnie kupić(np zimą czy od kogoś komu zostało),a nie jak potrzebują.Tylko wiadomo-gotówka.

----------


## Christo24

> Panie szanowny forumowy teoretyku,racz pokazać dzienniki budowy ,domów jakie pobudowałeś,pokaż koszty wtedy możemy rozmawiać,bo jak na razie jesteś tylko ,,nickiem,, z forum,lub jakimś zakompleksionym deweloperem któremu nie idzie sprzedaż ,no ok ja rozumiem ale...mnie w to nie mieszaj...bo ja nie dość że staram się wybudować ten dom w jakichś przyzwoitych pieniadzach, to się jeszcze przy tym niezle bawię..choć fakt  - na wakacje w tym roku nie pojechałem
> pozdrawiam


Drogi Forumowiczu i doświadczony budowniczy, który ma w planach dom , a nazywający teoretykami ludzi, którzy wybudowali już kilka.  :smile:  Przedmiotem dyskusji nie jest mój dom, bo ja nie muszę nic nikomu udowadniać., lecz te które "zostały wybudowane za 200 tys. zł" odbiegając od założeń, które podałem wcześniej. Na razie NIKT tego nie udowodnił, odzywają się tylko nawiedzeni ludzie, którzy mają, albo plac budowy ,albo siano w głowie i "2 lata zgłębiali wiedzę teoretyczną". Niech choć jedna osoba przedstawi faktury podważające moje słowa zamiast biadolić o swoich fantazjach, moja obietnica jest nadal aktualna. Niestety nigdy to się nie stanie, część osób już poszła po rozum do głowy i stwierdziła, że się nie da, inni nadal walczą z rzeczywistością, na razie bez psychotropów. 

"Zakompleksionym dewelopperem". Dobre.  :big lol:

----------


## marynata

> Pisałem o mini domku zaznaczając przedział do 120 m2 użytkowej, jako jedno z założeń.


hmmmmmm
Tak to ciekawe,robisz się liderem popierającym ten wątek,bo nawet my przestrzegamy przed takim metrażem  posiadających tylko 200 tyś  :Confused: 
Po prostu jaja jak berety  :ohmy:

----------


## dusiaka

> a komu by się chciało takie cuda wyczyniać za skrzynkę piwa......


Brawo *Zielony Ogród*  :Smile: 
Ani jedną, ani za dziesięć  :Smile: 
I przy okazji - podziwiam domek, piękny, funkcjonalny, taki serdeczny, ciepły, z klimatem.



> pokazujecie projekty, parterowe z płaskimi dachami, może i fajne, tylko nie do zastosowania wszędzie.
> przykład: znajomy dostał warunki zabudowy gdzie jest: dach 40 - 45 stopni
> ja w planie zagospodarowania dla całej mojej okolicy mam zapisane: minimalna powierzchnia biologicznie czynna 80%. dla niemałej działki 1000m2 to 800m2 musi zostać niedotknięte. to oznacza, że po odliczeniu chodników, miejsca na śmietnik, podjazd dla auta, jakiś taras zostaje 120m2 na dom. 120m2 pow. zabudowy dla domu, to góra 90-95 m2 powierzchni użytkowej. dla wielu trochę mało: od razu przy niemałej 1000metrowej działce plan zagosp. przestrzennego wymusza dom z poddaszem (piętrem). i co z tego, że się fajny projekt znajdzie, jeśli możliwości adaptacji nie ma.


*desmear*- czytałam kiedyś, że wystarczy w takich przypadkach gdzie się da zrobić ażurową kostkę - powierzchnia tej kostki będzie się liczyć jak pow. biologicznie czynna.

Panowie, Wasza dyskusja jest już chyba dla wszystkich nas bardzo męcząca. Dajcie spokój, proszę. 
Chętnie poczytałabym o tym, co/ jak polecacie zrobić aby budżet przeznaczony na budowę wykorzystać efektywnie. 

Sama buduję mały dom (parterową stodołę, dwuspadowy dach), póki co prace zlecam różnym (nie najtańszym) ekipom i mam 100% pewność, że 200tys mi nie wystarczy (ba, już tę kwotę przekroczyłam). 
Na tym wątku udało mi się jednak znaleźć wiele podpowiedzi, jak efektywnie wykorzystać środki przeznaczone na budowę domu. 
I twierdzę, że jak w tytule:"jest sens marzyć".

Dostępność kredytów spada i jeszcze co najmniej rok będzie bardzo ciężko dostać kredyt, więc coraz mniej się ludzi buduje-  a wiadomo, nie każdy ma gotówkę. Ekipy budowlane chcąc w trudnym okresie otrzymywać zlecenia, będą bardziej skłonne do negocjacji kosztów swojego wynagrodzenia. 
Dokładając do tego "złote rączki", które na etapie wykończenia domku niektórzy mają w pakiecie "małżeńskim" - oszczędności w budowaniu mogą się zrobić znaczne.

Śledzę ten wątek od wielu miesięcy i nie przypominam sobie, żeby kiedykolwiek tak często w wypowiedziach forumowiczów pojawiało się tyle  „hipokryzji i półprawd”…
Proszę, skończmy te złośliwości i wróćmy na "stare" tory tego wątku - było zdecydowanie przyjemniej.

----------


## an-bud

> Rodzina narazie 2 osoby, w przyszłości 2+2.


 jakie fajne plany....  :roll eyes:  miałem dwie żony (osobno  :Confused: ) jak to się.... do trzech razy sztuka...???

----------


## Barbara i Krzysztof

Witam! 
Nowicjuszka!!!
My też zaczynamy decyzja już podjęta POEMAT4 czy ktoś buduje taki domek?
Jeśli tak to z miłą chęcią porozmawiam o budowie takiej chatki!!!

----------


## desmear

> Brawo *Zielony Ogród* 
> 
> 
> *desmear*- czytałam kiedyś, że wystarczy w takich przypadkach gdzie się da zrobić ażurową kostkę - powierzchnia tej kostki będzie się liczyć jak pow. biologicznie czynna.
> 
> .


prawda, ale nie do końca. powierzchnia płyty ażurowej liczy się w 50% jako pow. biologicznie czynna

----------


## marynata

Zielony dach można zrobić,ale zrób tu człowieku zielony dach na ich wuzetkach dotyczących kąta nachylenia....

----------


## dez

Zgryzotę wyczuwam w tym temacie, a przynajmniej na ostatnich kilku stronach. Przyznam szczerzę że niektóre wypowiedzi faktycznie zakrawają o skrajny optymizm i mogą dawać, co poniektórym fantastom, nadzieję wybudowania 150m2 domu poniżej 200tys pln. Z drugiej strony przy założeniu dużego nakładu pracy własnej w budowę (na każdym etapie) myślę że można się zmieścić w okolicach tej kwoty - nie rezygnując z przyzwoitych materiałów.

----------


## Kalisa

> Witam! 
> Nowicjuszka!!!
> My też zaczynamy decyzja już podjęta POEMAT4 czy ktoś buduje taki domek?
> Jeśli tak to z miłą chęcią porozmawiam o budowie takiej chatki!!!


Czy chodzi o tej projekt    http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-poemat-4-BSA1273 ?????

----------


## DEZET

> Czy chodzi o tej projekt    http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-poemat-4-BSA1273 ?????


Jeśli to ten projekt, to sam dach sporo pociągnie po kieszeni.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Witam! 
> Nowicjuszka!!!
> My też zaczynamy decyzja już podjęta POEMAT4 czy ktoś buduje taki domek?
> Jeśli tak to z miłą chęcią porozmawiam o budowie takiej chatki!!!


jeżeli ktos buduje to raczej nikt z tego watku.
domek wygląda "na oko" na jakieś minimum cztery stówki.

----------


## gall86

1. Działka darowana - po pierwsze można kupić działki bardzo tanio, a po drugie i najważniejsze - kosztów działki nie wliczamy w koszt budowy domu.
2. Mini dom w stylu stodoły - co to jest mini dom? co to jest styl stodoły? uważam, że dom musi być na miarę potrzeb, a nie na chwalenie się w gronie znajomych, dodam, że sam planuję dom około 100-110m i będzie idealny do moich potrzeb, ważne by był ogród.
3. Tanie materiały - co przez to rozumiesz? odpadki lub drugi gatunek czy tez wyszukiwanie najkorzystniejszych cen w sieci czy na skladach? ktoś kto planuje tanie wybudowanie domu na pewno zapozna się z ofertami z sieci i odwiedzi kilkanaście składów, żeby wybrać najtańszą ofertę, ale na pewno nie kupi gorszego gatunkowo materiału.
4. Wykończenie w niskim standardzie - niskim? to pojęcie względne i bardzo nieprecyzyjne
5. Wykończenie głównie własnymi rękoma - błąd - kilka osób brało ekipy i też można tanio, ale również wiele osób robi samemu, bo: ma czas, ma wiedzę, chce zaoszczędzić, nie chce powierzyć prac ekipie bo boi się partaczenia.

----------


## Barbara i Krzysztof

Tak to ten projekt!!!

----------


## Christo24

> Swoją ocenę Twojej osoby zachowam dla siebie i nie wiem gdzie Ty widzisz ją w moim poście, ale OK.
> Twoje punkty nie są żadnym odkryciem Ameryki, więc nie wiem jaki był cel by je wypisywać. Choć pozwolę sobie każdy z nich skomentować
> 1. Działka darowana - po pierwsze można kupić działki bardzo tanio, a po drugie i najważniejsze - kosztów działki nie wliczamy w koszt budowy domu.
> 2. Mini dom w stylu stodoły - co to jest mini dom? co to jest styl stodoły? uważam, że dom musi być na miarę potrzeb, a nie na chwalenie się w gronie znajomych, dodam, że sam planuję dom około 100-110m i będzie idealny do moich potrzeb, ważne by był ogród.
> 3. Tanie materiały - co przez to rozumiesz? odpadki lub drugi gatunek czy tez wyszukiwanie najkorzystniejszych cen w sieci czy na skladach? ktoś kto planuje tanie wybudowanie domu na pewno zapozna się z ofertami z sieci i odwiedzi kilkanaście składów, żeby wybrać najtańszą ofertę, ale na pewno nie kupi gorszego gatunkowo materiału.
> 4. Wykończenie w niskim standardzie - niskim? to pojęcie względne i bardzo nieprecyzyjne
> 5. Wykończenie głównie własnymi rękoma - błąd - kilka osób brało ekipy i też można tanio, ale również wiele osób robi samemu, bo: ma czas, ma wiedzę, chce zaoszczędzić, nie chce powierzyć prac ekipie bo boi się partaczenia.


1. Działka darowana czy tanio kupiona, jakie to ma znaczenie? Istotą tego faktu jest to, że była to okazja, odbiega od kwot, z którymi musi się liczyć przeciętny inwestor, któremu akurat się nie poszczęściło. 

2. Nie oceniam zasadności wyboru danego projektu oraz faktu własnych potrzeb, nie jest to przedmiotem moich rozważań. Nie odrobiłeś lekcji i nie przeczytałeś moich wypowiedzi, wtedy zdałbyś sobie sprawę, że nie krytykuję nikogo za wybór takiego czy innego projektu czy standardu wykończenia. Oceniam dom pod względem jego powierzchni (mały dom do 120 m2 użytkowej oraz problematyki i związanymi z tym kosztów jego budowy. Innymi słowy dom typu stodoła bez żadnych udziwnień będzie znacznie tańszy od domu posiadającego np. balkony, piętro, metraż użytkowy powyżej 120 m2 i masę innych rzeczy. i właśnie do wyboru takiego projektu zmuszony zostanie inwestor chcący wybudować dom mieszcząc się w granicach do 200 tys. zł, czyli najzwyklejszą, prostą stodołę tudzież większą altankę. Nie piszę tego drwiąc, lecz nie mam zahamowań do subiektywnej oceny czyjegoś wyboru pod kątem swojej osoby. Mój dom również nie rzuca na kolana, nie ukrywam tego i tak go też traktuję, żeby nie odezwał się kolejny nawiedzony porównując mój projekt do jego w walce z własnymi kompleksami. 

3/4. Nie żartuj, nie chodzi mi o odpadki, choć zapewne nie jeden z nich korzysta. Nie widzę nic złego w poszukiwaniu tanich materiałów, chyba większość tak robi. Chodzi mi jednak o to, że budując dom w pewnym przedziale finansowym niestety z wielu rzeczy musimy zrezygnować. Tanie kafle, panele, okna, drzwi, pokrycie dachowe, stare meble itd. itp. do których przyznali się niektórzy użytkownicy forum. Oczywiście nie oceniam ich wyborów pod kątem zasadności, bo każdy lubi (lub musi lubić coś innego), lecz prezentuję określone zależności. Chcesz mieć tanio wybudowany dom? Musisz korzystać z tanich materiałów, choćby tych wykończeniowych. To jest oczywisty fakt, nie ma sensu z nim polemizować na siłę, żeby tylko udowodnić swoje wyimaginowane racje. 

5. Jak wyżej, nie oceniam tego czy ktoś lubi budować własnymi rękoma czy nie, lecz wskazuję na taką konieczność na większości etapów budowy. Piszesz o ekipach, które wykonywały poszczególne prace u poszczególnych użytkowników? Niech przedstawiają faktury, które określą w jakim stopniu i za ile te prace zostały wykonywane, gdyż na razie słyszę tylko opinie i fantazje. Przykład teoretyka Arturo72 - twierdzi, że zaoszczędził 100 tys. zł na wykonywaniu prac samemu, a ma budżet w wysokości 250 tys. zł, a jego projekt to mini stodoła z dobudówką. Jak widać, nie mijam się z prawdą.

----------


## dusiaka

> Reasumując jaki cel wątku, który nie ma nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością, a jest tylko źródłem *hipokryzji*, planów, fantazji i *półprawdy*? Niech chociaż jedna osoba, a przypominam mamy 261 stronę wątku udowodni swoją rację podważając moje założenia. Na razie NIKT tego nie zrobił.  Komedia.


Znowu to samo  :sick: 
Twoim zdaniem wątek nie ma racji bytu - w takim razie czemu tu zaglądasz? Przecież my tu same brednie wypisujemy. 
A może inaczej - Twoja racja, nasz spokój i skończ już, proszę.

Chciałabym mądre głowy z tego wątku zapytać, jaki polecalibyście piec do niedużej parterówki? Mamy gaz, zdecydowałam, że kupimy piec kondensacyjny i zasobnik. Są dwie łazienki, w jednej wanna, w drugiej brodzik, 4 osoby (2 dorosłych, nastolatek, małe dziecko), pow. użytkowa 111m plus garaż jednostanowiskowy, podłogówka 65 metrów, sypialnie z grzejnikami. Dom z porothermu 24 cm, będzie ocieplony 15 cm styro, na podłogach, pod wylewkami 15 cm styro, strop ocieplony wełną 18+5 cm. 
Poważnie myśleliśmy o ogrzewaniu prądem, jednak zdecydowaliśmy się na gaz. 
Jakie kotły możecie polecić- chodzi mi o parametry, moc, wielkość zasobnika, także firma.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Tak to ten projekt!!!


400 tys. jak nic - liczycie sie z taką kwota?

----------


## Elfir

ja mam do domku 160 m2 całowitej Junkers Smart.

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> Chciałabym mądre głowy z tego wątku zapytać, jaki polecalibyście piec do niedużej parterówki? Mamy gaz, zdecydowałam, że kupimy piec kondensacyjny i zasobnik. Są dwie łazienki, w jednej wanna, w drugiej brodzik, 4 osoby (2 dorosłych, nastolatek, małe dziecko), pow. użytkowa 111m plus garaż jednostanowiskowy, podłogówka 65 metrów, sypialnie z grzejnikami. Dom z porothermu 24 cm, będzie ocieplony 15 cm styro, na podłogach, pod wylewkami 15 cm styro, strop ocieplony wełną 18+5 cm. 
> Poważnie myśleliśmy o ogrzewaniu prądem, jednak zdecydowaliśmy się na gaz. 
> Jakie kotły możecie polecić- chodzi mi o parametry, moc, wielkość zasobnika, także firma.


*dusiaka* - może tu zapytaj  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-GAZOWY/page92 - sama się forumowych mądrych głów właśnie w tamtym wątku radziłam  :smile:

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> ja mam do domku 160 m2 całowitej Junkers Smart.


Elfir - no i znów mam z Tobą kolejną rzecz wspólną  :big grin:  Pozdrawiam!

A żeby nie było tak całkiem OT - *Christo24* - chyba nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie będzie chciał "postawić" willi za 200k, nie uważasz?

No i chyba zadający takie pytania liczą raczej na podpowiedzi kogoś komu się udało takie założenie spełnić. Ewentualnie niech się wypowiedzą Ci co chcieli się w tej kwocie zamknąć ale się nie udało z różnych względów (jakich?) - bo mówienie, że się nie da (bo ktoś takich założeń w ogóle nie miał) to żadna porada.

----------


## gall86

> 1. Działka darowana czy tanio kupiona, jakie to ma znaczenie? Istotą tego faktu jest to, że była to okazja, odbiega od kwot, z którymi musi się liczyć przeciętny inwestor, któremu akurat się nie poszczęściło. 
> 
> 2. Nie oceniam zasadności wyboru danego projektu oraz faktu własnych potrzeb, nie jest to przedmiotem moich rozważań. Nie odrobiłeś lekcji i nie przeczytałeś moich wypowiedzi, wtedy zdałbyś sobie sprawę, że nie krytykuję nikogo za wybór takiego czy innego projektu czy standardu wykończenia. Oceniam dom pod względem jego powierzchni (mały dom do 120 m2 użytkowej oraz problematyki i związanymi z tym kosztów jego budowy. Innymi słowy dom typu stodoła bez żadnych udziwnień będzie znacznie tańszy od domu posiadającego np. balkony, piętro, metraż użytkowy powyżej 120 m2 i masę innych rzeczy. i właśnie do wyboru takiego projektu zmuszony zostanie inwestor chcący wybudować dom mieszcząc się w granicach do 200 tys. zł, czyli najzwyklejszą, prostą stodołę tudzież większą altankę. Nie piszę tego drwiąc, lecz nie mam zahamowań do subiektywnej oceny czyjegoś wyboru pod kątem swojej osoby. Mój dom również nie rzuca na kolana, nie ukrywam tego i tak go też traktuję, żeby nie odezwał się kolejny nawiedzony porównując mój projekt do jego w walce z własnymi kompleksami. 
> 
> 3/4. Nie żartuj, nie chodzi mi o odpadki, choć zapewne nie jeden z nich korzysta. Nie widzę nic złego w poszukiwaniu tanich materiałów, chyba większość tak robi. Chodzi mi jednak o to, że budując dom w pewnym przedziale finansowym niestety z wielu rzeczy musimy zrezygnować. Tanie kafle, panele, okna, drzwi, pokrycie dachowe, stare meble itd. itp. do których przyznali się niektórzy użytkownicy forum. Oczywiście nie oceniam ich wyborów pod kątem zasadności, bo każdy lubi (lub musi lubić coś innego), lecz prezentuję określone zależności. Chcesz mieć tanio wybudowany dom? Musisz korzystać z tanich materiałów, choćby tych wykończeniowych. To jest oczywisty fakt, nie ma sensu z nim polemizować na siłę, żeby tylko udowodnić swoje wyimaginowane racje. 
> 
> 5. Jak wyżej, nie oceniam tego czy ktoś lubi budować własnymi rękoma czy nie, lecz wskazuję na taką konieczność na większości etapów budowy. Piszesz o ekipach, które wykonywały poszczególne prace u poszczególnych użytkowników? Niech przedstawiają faktury, które określą w jakim stopniu i za ile te prace zostały wykonywane, gdyż na razie słyszę tylko opinie i fantazje. Przykład teoretyka Arturo72 - twierdzi, że zaoszczędził 100 tys. zł na wykonywaniu prac samemu, a ma budżet w wysokości 250 tys. zł, a jego projekt to mini stodoła z dobudówką. Jak widać, nie mijam się z prawdą.


1. Specjalnie nie odniosłeś się do drugiego zdania? Czy może nie zauważyłeś?
2. Moim zdaniem stwierdzenie, że ktoś buduje prosty dom tylko i wyłączenie z powodu warunków ekonomicznych jest bezpodstawne. Jak dla mnie balkon w domu jednorodzinnym to bezsensowna rzecz (pomijam koszty), lukarny, wykusze po prostu mi się nie podobają, czyli będę stawiał prosty dom z dachem dwuspadowym (wymogi MPZP) - czyli wg ciebie stodołę.
3/4 Niekoniecznie z najtańszych to raz, bo można zrezygnować z pewnych rzeczy, ale okna wstawić z wyższej półki - po prostu są rzeczy, na których można zaoszczędzić, a są takie, na których nie warto. Dwa - nie zawsze tańsze znaczy gorsze - ty jako osoba kupująca od developera raczej nie miałeś okazji się o tym przekonać.
5. Śmiem twierdzić, że robocizna może pochłonąć nawet 1/3 budowy. Więc można na tym zaoszczędzić. Zielony ogród budowała ekipami - zbudowała z tego co wiem w niezłej cenie.

----------


## lola_lilu

Witajcie po przerwie

Właśnie wydrukowałam sobie w pracy kartę projektu Bonifacego, dla tych co nie pamiętają
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/bonifacy

Nie zdążyłam odłożyć papierów, kiedy jedna z osób(wyższa rangą, że się tak wyraże) zapytała się o ten dom. Potwierdziłam więc, że tak, że taki chcemy.

Usłyszałam:
- że za mały(sic! a na moje potrzeby jest ok!!! Ma możliwość zrobienia strychu. Może ja nie potrzebuję gabinetu dla siebie i męża? Może ja lubię jak mąż siedzi w kuchni z komputerem, kiedy ja gotuję?!?!?!) 
-że malutki(się powtarza)
- że ładny, ale te 200 tys to chyba ktoś niepoważny liczył, bo NIE DA SIĘ ZA TYLE WYBUDOWAĆ DOMU!


I co? I cała moja wiara w to, żę:

za 20 tyś postawimy satn zero
-za 15ściany
-za 10 strop
-za 30 dach 
= 20+15+10+30= 75 000 

na STAN SUROWY OTWARTY + na papiery jakieś 6-7 000 I liczyłam że z przyłączami zmieszczę się w 90-100 000

a tu słyszę, że to KPINA 

;(;(;(

Może to moje wyliczenia są kpiną a ja głupia o tym nie wiem??? Dom ma 82zabudowy, a użytkowej niby 60 + ewentualnie poddasze....


Poczułam się jak dziad ;(

----------


## RadziejS

że Wam się chce...

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> A to dlaczego? Użytkownik Arturo72 niczym Kolumb stąpający po dziewiczych krainach Ameryki pragnie to wszystkim udowodnić. Nie zauważyłaś?


A chociażby dlatego, że willa to raczej nie jest *mały* dom  :smile: 

Nie włączam się do polemiki czy się da czy się nie da bo założenie moje jest: wybudować dom do 300k. Buduję stodołę, parter z poddaszem użytkowym, bez podpiwniczenia, bez garażu, bez balkonów, wykusza i innych udziwnień. I nawet nie dlatego, że jakiś ostatni biedak jestem tylko dlatego, że dom typu "domek gargamela" zwyczajnie mi się nie podoba  :smile:  A! - i jeszcze: wierzę, że mi się uda zejść z tej kwoty założonej  :big grin:

----------


## marynata

Arturo,gratulacje!



> W międzyczasie wykonane tynki maszynowe Knauf Diamat-7tys.zł


Za ile metrów tynków Ci to wyszło?Z robocizną?Nie wiem właśnie jakie tynki brać,czy z worka czy robione na budowie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Witajcie po przerwie
> 
> Właśnie wydrukowałam sobie w pracy kartę projektu Bonifacego, dla tych co nie pamiętają
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/bonifacy
> 
> Nie zdążyłam odłożyć papierów, kiedy jedna z osób(wyższa rangą, że się tak wyraże) zapytała się o ten dom. Potwierdziłam więc, że tak, że taki chcemy.
> 
> Usłyszałam:
> - że za mały(sic! a na moje potrzeby jest ok!!! Ma możliwość zrobienia strychu. Może ja nie potrzebuję gabinetu dla siebie i męża? Może ja lubię jak mąż siedzi w kuchni z komputerem, kiedy ja gotuję?!?!?!) 
> ...


lola-lilu, a co ty sie tak ocenom poddajesz, nie masz własnego zdania? matematyki nikt nie oszuka, i wysmiewanie jej nie zaszkodzi.
ze mnie może sie nikt nie smiał, ale tesciowa w panike wpadła, jak usłyszała, że w 3 miesiace chałupke postawimy i ze nie ma sensu na tak krótki czas wynajmowac mieszkania (zamieszkalismy na działce-lato było); w końcu musiała uwierzyc, bo na parapetówke ja zaprosilismy we wrzesniu.....

----------


## RadziejS

Lola, ten Bonifacy jest bardzo ciekawy wg mnie. Prosta, zwarta bryła, tani dach, można go tanio ogrzać. Ja zastanowiłbym się tylko nad podniesieniem dachu/ścianki kolankowej, tak żeby na strychu można było zrobić pomieszczenie (w razie czego). Kosztu to niesamowicie nie podniesie a da spore pole manewru.

nie zrażaj się tym co mówią inni, sporo z nich to ignoranci, którzy mają własne zdanie i nic im nie wytłumaczysz. Uważam, że ten projekt da się wybudować za 200k w stanie deweloperskim.

ze mnie też kpiano, a teraz to ja się śmieję  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Lola, ten Bonifacy jest bardzo ciekawy wg mnie. Prosta, zwarta bryła, tani dach, można go tanio ogrzać. Ja zastanowiłbym się tylko nad podniesieniem dachu/ścianki kolankowej, tak żeby na strychu można było zrobić pomieszczenie (w razie czego). Kosztu to niesamowicie nie podniesie a da spore pole manewru.
> 
> nie zrażaj się tym co mówią inni, sporo z nich to ignoranci, którzy mają własne zdanie i nic im nie wytłumaczysz. Uważam, że ten projekt da się wybudować za 200k w stanie deweloperskim.
> 
> ze mnie też kpiano, a teraz to ja się śmieję


podniesienie ścianki kolankowej popsuje wygląd tego ładnego domu. bedzie duża przestrzeń pomiędzy okapem a oknami i po pierwsze będzie to głupio wyglądało, a po drugie letnie słońce będzie nagrzewało dom.
wystarczy wydrukowac projekt, wyciąc nożyczkami i spróbować przyłożyć odcięty dach wyżej - to taka uproszczona moja wersja "wizualizacji". wtedy to widac wyraźnie.

----------


## marynata

> Poczułam się jak dziad ;(


Lola,kobieto,a co widzisz złego w byciu dziadem????Kradniesz?Wykorzystujesz?Naciągasz??? Co takiego robi dziad,czego miałby się wstydzić???
Boszszeeee ludzie.
Żebyśmy wszyscy jeszcze nie doczekali takich czasów,że będziemy się do 40-sto metrowych domków wynosić,a ten co go będzie stać na 70 będzie bogaczem.Historia lubi kołem się toczyć.
Co do ścianki jestem tego samego zdania co Ogród.Wyjdzie gargamel.

----------


## RadziejS

*Zielony ogród*, owszem, podniesienie ścianki psuje nieco bryłę domu, dlatego trzeba sprawdzić czy można to bez szkody zrobić. Mój dom ma podniesioną ściankę, żeby to zniwelować optycznie mam dość długi okap. Warto to rozważyć, bo dzięki temu zyskujemy "darmowe" metry na poddaszu. Oczywiście ma to sens tylko wtedy, gdy istnieje prawdopodobieństwo, że dom może być kiedyś ciut za mały (a Lola chyba b. młoda, więc lepiej to zaplanować  :wink:  ). Nad każdym centymetrem warto się zastanowić ważąc plusy i minusy

----------


## DEZET

Człowiek niereformowalny- brak czytania za zrozumieniem komuś zarzuca, a nie rozumie tytułu tego wątku. Christo - podałem definicję domu- to nie jest działka, ogrodzenie, kostka. Wielokrotnie tu ludzie piszą - cena domu bez kosztu działki, bo ją mają; bo mają na nią kasę; bo koszty w różnych rejonach są różne. Czy naprawdę to tak trudno zrozumieć? Obala to Twój pkt.1- darowanej działki.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> *Zielony ogród*, owszem, podniesienie ścianki psuje nieco bryłę domu, dlatego trzeba sprawdzić czy można to bez szkody zrobić. Mój dom ma podniesioną ściankę, żeby to zniwelować optycznie mam dość długi okap. Warto to rozważyć, bo dzięki temu zyskujemy "darmowe" metry na poddaszu. Oczywiście ma to sens tylko wtedy, gdy istnieje prawdopodobieństwo, że dom może być kiedyś ciut za mały (a Lola chyba b. młoda, więc lepiej to zaplanować  ). Nad każdym centymetrem warto się zastanowić ważąc plusy i minusy


niestety, to nie są darmowe metry, szkoda, ale taka jest prawda. metry na poddaszu sa bardzo drogie wbrew pozorom, a potem trudne do zagospodarowania. urok skosów to mit, mam takie doświadczenie za sobą. zreszta sporo było dyskusji na ten temat.
najlepiej się zdecydowac po męsku - albo robimy dom taki jaki jest, bez kombinacji z "darmowymi metrami", albo, jeżeli nam mało - od razu poszukajmy wiekszego projektu.

kombinacje w nieobliczalny sposób psują kosztorys

----------


## marynata

Robienie "na wszelki wypadek"rozwala kosztorys.
Jak człowiek wpadnie w ten"wszelki wypadek"to już koniec.A to  ścianka kolankowa,a to może jedno okno jeszcze na poddaszu(kto to potem dach będzie rozbierał),a to kanalizę i wodę ciągnijmy-po co potem strop dziurawić,a to coś tam i stówki lecą.

----------


## Zielony ogród

nie stówki tylko tysiączki
 :ohmy:

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> Robienie "na wszelki wypadek"rozwala kosztorys.
> Jak człowiek wpadnie w ten"wszelki wypadek"to już koniec.A to  ścianka kolankowa,a to może jedno okno jeszcze na poddaszu(kto to potem dach będzie rozbierał),a to kanalizę i wodę ciągnijmy-po co potem strop dziurawić,a to coś tam i stówki lecą.


Zgadzam się z marynatą - myślenie w ten sposób, czyli "na wszelki wypadek" jest pułapką. Pierwsza, podstawowa rzecz to określenie jasno czego nam trzeba i szukanie w związku z tym optymalnego projektu. Przecież ta dodatkowa powierzchnia/balkon/lukarna etc. może się nigdy nie przydać a kasa leci...

----------


## fotohobby

> Dziecko drogie, jesteś dla mnie absolutnie niewiarygodny.  
> [...]
> W innym przypadku daruj sobie dyskusję ze mną, bo mam cię za teoretyka i bajkopisarza, spraw abym zmienił zdanie zamiast prezentować kolejne pokłady bełkotu i plucia jadem.


No Ty za to jesteś wiarygodny, skoro swoje rozterki związane z budową garażu tłumaczysz:




> Nigdy nie kupowałem projektu i nie wiem jak to wygląda (dom budował mi dewelopper) , ale czy nie lepiej skorzystać z usług lokalnego biura architektonicznego, które zajmie się wszystkim czy to jednak trzeba jakoś dzielić?


Masz praktykę, ponoć trzy wybudowane domy, a nie wiesz, jaka jest procedura przy zakupie projektu i uzyskaniu PnB ?
Zostaw ten wątek, ludzie, którzy tu zaglądają wiedzą, jakie są zasady "budowy za 200tyś", co się w tą kwotę wlicza, co nie.

----------


## lola_lilu

Wiek- prawie 30tka na karku  :roll eyes: 
Co do matematyki- ciut umiem liczyć, bom ja dziewczę po polibudzie, ale na budowlace nie znam się w ogóle i to jest najgorsze. 

To nie jest tak, że ludźmi się przejmuję. Może inaczej, poprostu drażni mnie to, że KAŻDY kto słyszy dom 60mużytkowej daje mi dobre rady, że to za mały, że taki śmaki itp. Boże! Ja się nigdy nie wypowiadałam, czy ktoś ma dom za mały, za duży, za kostropaty, albo gargamel. Owszem komentuję, ale jedynie do mojego Męża, ale nigdy nie odważyłabym się komuś powiedzieć tego w twarz. Taki ma, taki chciał, w takim mieszka.

U mnie jest jeszcze kwestia taka, że ja bardzo mało o sobie mówię znajomym i jeśli już coś ktoś się dowie, to zazwyczaj przez przypadek i może stąd takie komentarze?

Co do podniesienia dachu to i tak podniesiemy go o 8stopni czyli jakieś 50cm(?) w szczycie. I nic ponadto. Też twierdzę, że nie ma sensu kupować projektu i zaczynać zmian, to już lepiej indywidualny. 

A powiedzcie jeszcze proszę, ile może taki stan zero kosztować? CZy rzeczywiście te 20 000 jest realny na 82metry? 

P.S. Wczoraj kolega kupił porotherm za 7 000 na dom 100metrowy. Z tego co mówił, to zaoszczędził jakieś 4000!!! CZyli da się oszczędnie budować.

----------


## Xerses

> Zgryzotę wyczuwam w tym temacie, a przynajmniej na ostatnich kilku stronach. Przyznam szczerzę że niektóre wypowiedzi faktycznie zakrawają o skrajny optymizm i mogą dawać, co poniektórym fantastom, nadzieję wybudowania 150m2 domu poniżej 200tys pln. Z drugiej strony przy założeniu dużego nakładu pracy własnej w budowę (na każdym etapie) myślę że można się zmieścić w okolicach tej kwoty - nie rezygnując z przyzwoitych materiałów.


Zapomnij . Przy 150 m2 , nie ma szans na kwotę 200 tysięcy. Praca własna - owszem to spora oszczędność - ale powiedzmy sobie szczerze , ilu z Was tu forumowiczów ma pojęcie o budowie domu, wykonaniu dachu i innych tego typu sprawach? Jestem na etapie wykonczeniówki i pracuje w branży budowlanej, więc wiem co mówie.............

----------


## Xerses

> Wiek- prawie 30tka na karku 
> Co do matematyki- ciut umiem liczyć, bom ja dziewczę po polibudzie, ale na budowlace nie znam się w ogóle i to jest najgorsze. 
> 
> To nie jest tak, że ludźmi się przejmuję. Może inaczej, poprostu drażni mnie to, że KAŻDY kto słyszy dom 60mużytkowej daje mi dobre rady, że to za mały, że taki śmaki itp. Boże! Ja się nigdy nie wypowiadałam, czy ktoś ma dom za mały, za duży, za kostropaty, albo gargamel. Owszem komentuję, ale jedynie do mojego Męża, ale nigdy nie odważyłabym się komuś powiedzieć tego w twarz. Taki ma, taki chciał, w takim mieszka.
> 
> U mnie jest jeszcze kwestia taka, że ja bardzo mało o sobie mówię znajomym i jeśli już coś ktoś się dowie, to zazwyczaj przez przypadek i może stąd takie komentarze?
> 
> Co do podniesienia dachu to i tak podniesiemy go o 8stopni czyli jakieś 50cm(?) w szczycie. I nic ponadto. Też twierdzę, że nie ma sensu kupować projektu i zaczynać zmian, to już lepiej indywidualny. 
> 
> ...


Witam Cię 

Co do tych oszczędności - to wiesz tak troche jak z kiełbasą - kupisz za 8 zł i za 23 zł kilogram. Która ci bedzie bardziej smakować i co ważniejsze - czy ta z 8zl to napewno kiełbasa?  :smile:  Materiał mozna kupic zawsze tańszy - ale nie ma nic za darmo w dzisiejszym świecie. I każdy przytomnie rozumujący człowiek powinien sobie zdawac z tego sprawę.

Na Twój metraz powinna ta kwota wystarczyć. Dom wydaje się być z tych mniejszych.

----------


## Xerses

> Zostaw ten wątek, ludzie, którzy tu zaglądają wiedzą, jakie są zasady "budowy za 200tyś", co się w tą kwotę wlicza, co nie.


Czasami mam watpliwości czy wiedzą........ bardziej bym powiedział " maja nadzieje"

----------


## marynata

> A powiedzcie jeszcze proszę, ile może taki stan zero kosztować? CZy rzeczywiście te 20 000 jest realny na 82metry?


Stan zerowy jest zależny od warunków panujących na Twojej działce.Tych geologicznych też,ale istotne jest czy np działka jest pochyła i ewentualnie jak bardzo.Ja musiałam z jednej strony stan zerowy wynosić na 170 cm i w rezultacie zamiast przewidywanych 30 tyś popłynęłam 50.
Jeżeli masz prostą działkę to spokojniutko  :yes:

----------


## Xerses

> Zgadzam się z marynatą - myślenie w ten sposób, czyli "na wszelki wypadek" jest pułapką. Pierwsza, podstawowa rzecz to określenie jasno czego nam trzeba i szukanie w związku z tym optymalnego projektu. Przecież ta dodatkowa powierzchnia/balkon/lukarna etc. może się nigdy nie przydać a kasa leci...


Niekoniecznie. Podniesieni ścianki kolankowej nie kosztuje majątku - zmiana w projekcie - ale i tak go dajesz do adaptacji jak dobrze pogadasz bedziesz miec w cenie, + troche bloczków + klej + styropian + ekstra za dodatkową robote - ale to się da ominąć. A zysk z jakości pomieszczenia nieoceniony........

----------


## Xerses

> Stan zerowy jest zależny od warunków panujących na Twojej działce.Tych geologicznych też,ale istotne jest czy np działka jest pochyła i ewentualnie jak bardzo.Ja musiałam z jednej strony stan zerowy wynosić na 170 cm i w rezultacie zamiast przewidywanych 30 tyś popłynęłam 50.
> Jeżeli masz prostą działkę to spokojniutko


Wow 50 tysiaków....... mega

----------


## DEZET

> Zapomnij . Przy 150 m2 , nie ma szans na kwotę 200 tysięcy. Praca własna - owszem to spora oszczędność - ale powiedzmy sobie szczerze , ilu z Was tu forumowiczów ma pojęcie o budowie domu, wykonaniu dachu i innych tego typu sprawach? Jestem na etapie wykonczeniówki i pracuje w branży budowlanej, więc wiem co mówie.............


Przecież dez o tym pisze- marne szanse na dom 15m2 za 200tys. Gdyby wszyscy znali się na budowaniu, kto wie - może byłbyś bezrobotnym  :wink:

----------


## marynata

> Wow 50 tysiaków....... mega


Ale ja mam w parterze 120 metrów kw,nad częścią piętro i jeszcze glina.Także warunki niesprzyjające.Cały wykop był wypełniany też piachem.

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> Niekoniecznie. Podniesieni ścianki kolankowej nie kosztuje majątku - zmiana w projekcie - ale i tak go dajesz do adaptacji jak dobrze pogadasz bedziesz miec w cenie, + troche bloczków + klej + styropian + ekstra za dodatkową robote - ale to się da ominąć. A zysk z jakości pomieszczenia nieoceniony........


Raczej miałam na myśli fakt zrobienia czegoś co się nie przyda nigdy. Jeśli ktoś chce mieć trzy pokoje to po co mu czwarty "na wszelki wypadek"? Są to dodatkowe koszty i nawet jeśli niewielkie to czy warto jeśli nigdy z tego pomieszczenia nie skorzystamy? Tylko o to mi chodziło. A co do wygody z podniesienia ścianki kolankowej - tak! jeśli jest niska -  u nas w projekcie była na bodajże 30cm - podnieśliśmy do 120cm bo nijak to 30cm nam nie pasowało. Zatem jeszcze raz - dom budujemy pod *swoje* potrzeby  :smile:  Bo przecież można wszystko tylko czy to "wszystko" nam się przyda?  :smile:  Pozdrawiam!

----------


## marynata

> to po co mu czwarty


jakby teściowa przyjechała  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Zielony ogród

mały dom ma te zaletę: teściowa na długo nie przyjedzie, bo nie ma gdzie spać

----------


## marynata

> Niekoniecznie. Podniesieni ścianki kolankowej nie kosztuje majątku - zmiana w projekcie - ale i tak go dajesz do adaptacji jak dobrze pogadasz bedziesz miec w cenie, + troche bloczków + klej + styropian + ekstra za dodatkową robote - ale to się da ominąć. A zysk z jakości pomieszczenia nieoceniony........


Ale wiesz że to się łączy z przyszłym ocieplaniem dachu,porządniejszym stropem itd?To leci łańcuszkowo.

----------


## bury_kocur

*Lola_lilu*, moim zdaniem dasz radę. Ja mam większy dom (94m pow zabudowy w parterze), a wyliczenia mam podobne do Twoich i na razie się zgadzają z grubsza  :smile:  Właśnie jak na razie tylko na stanie 0 się nieco przejechałam, bo liczyłam że 20 tys wystarczy z nawiązką, a przekroczyłam o parę - ale ja to liczyłam razem z przyłączami, więc jakby nie brać ich pod uwagę, to się zmieściłam. Ale mam proste warunki gruntowe (piasek), działka płaska, więc było tu nieco oszczędności, np niepotrzebne były szalunki do ław.

----------


## lola_lilu

U nas na działce jest: płasko, czarnoziem(jeśli to ma znaczenie?), a wody gruntowe jakiś metr pod powierzchnią. Z tego co widziałam, jak inni budowali obok i naprzeciwko to wykop taki standardowy na maksymalnie 1 metr.

----------


## marynata

> U nas na działce jest: płasko, czarnoziem(jeśli to ma znaczenie?), a wody gruntowe jakiś metr pod powierzchnią. Z tego co widziałam, jak inni budowali obok i naprzeciwko to wykop taki standardowy na maksymalnie 1 metr.


To spokojnie,nie denerwuj się,zmieścisz się w kosztorysie.

----------


## Christo24

> No Ty za to jesteś wiarygodny, skoro swoje rozterki związane z budową garażu tłumaczysz:
> 
> 
> 
> Masz praktykę, ponoć trzy wybudowane domy, a nie wiesz, jaka jest procedura przy zakupie projektu i uzyskaniu PnB ?
> Zostaw ten wątek, ludzie, którzy tu zaglądają wiedzą, jakie są zasady "budowy za 200tyś", co się w tą kwotę wlicza, co nie.


HAha,  :big lol:  co ty chcesz udowodnić? Zbuduj dom zaprzeczając założeniom, które przedstawiłem i pochwal się efektami zamiast bredzić bez sensu o ludziach, którzy coś wiedzą, ale tak naprawdę są hipokrytami, bo albo są w połowie budowy, albo nie potrafią udowodnić swoich racji zaprzeczając moim założeniom. .

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> mały dom ma te zaletę: teściowa na długo nie przyjedzie, bo nie ma gdzie spać


*Zielony ogród* - z ust mi to wyjęłaś  :big grin:  No i teraz przez Ciebie zacznę się zastanawiać czy aby z tego powodu tego dodatkowego pokoju jednak nie zlikwidować?  :big lol:

----------


## lola_lilu

ŚWIĘTE słowa Zielony Ogrodzie! Chociaż Moja Teściowa nie jest zła, ale to jednak Mamusia  :big tongue:

----------


## Christo24

> Czasami mam watpliwości czy wiedzą........ bardziej bym powiedział " maja nadzieje"


Amen.  :wink:

----------


## marynata

> ŚWIĘTE słowa Zielony Ogrodzie! Chociaż Moja Teściowa nie jest zła, ale to jednak Mamusia


Więc widzisz,same zalety bycia dziadem.A jak sąsiedzi będą współczuć,to jeszcze kartofli przyniosą,jajek,same plusy  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## lola_lilu

> To spokojnie,nie denerwuj się,zmieścisz się w kosztorysie.


Bardzo Ci Marynatko dziękuję za pomoc. Za dobre słowo i jednocześnie wszystkim pragnę podziękować. 

Na szczęście nie wszyscy oszaleli na punkcie kredytów, rat i leasingów i jeszcze są osoby, które chcą "tymi ręcami" zrobić coś samemu.

My mamy zamiar zacząć załatwiać papiery teraz we wrześniu ostatecznie październik, żeby na nowy rok mieć wszystko załatwione i móc postawić funamenty.

Na razie na działce rosną warzywa, ale jak to śpiewali bardowie "tu na razie jest ściernisko ale będzie San Francisco ". 

A jak zabraknie mi kasy to postawię namiot na fundamencie, albo altankę i też będzie dom  :big lol:

----------


## lola_lilu

A to racja. Za sąsiadów będę miała rodzinę, a sąsiadka ma kurki, więc jajkiem się podzieli. Przynajmniej na to liczę  :wink:

----------


## RadziejS

Jeżeli dom ma mieć strop betonowy, to bardzo bym przemyślał podniesienie ścianki kolankowej choćby o jeden bloczek. Bonifacy ma fajny strych, może się okazać, że taki jeden bloczek umożliwi zrobienie tam kina domowego, siłowni lub po prostu funkcjonalnego składziku na rzeczy. Mnie tam skosy urzekają, mieszkamy na poddaszu i bardzo sobie chwalimy. Lubimy nawet nielubiane veluxy  :smile:

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## Zielony ogród

pozwole sobie wrzucić cytat z watku "czego nie zrobilibysmy ponownie budując dom"

"to ja jeszcze dodam, że przy tak wąskiej działce nasz dom to nie bliźniak ani szeregówka tylko najzwyczajniej w świecie wolnostojący budynek a jedyną rzeczą której bym nie zrobiła gdybyśmy budowali dom jeszcze raz byłby górny taras (w sumie teraz przeliczyliśmy że koszt obróbki blacharskiej, termoizolacji, balustrady drewnianej oraz płytek to ... 10tys!!) plus nie wylewałabym tarasu na dole a od razu byśmy dali kostkę brukową "

----------


## marynata

> Mnie tam skosy urzekają,


Bardziej ekonomicznie rozbieramy poszczególne elementy,raczej ta krytyka nie dotyczy upodobań.Mały metraż "ze skosami" to niewielka ilość wykorzystanej pełnej powierzchni i niekiedy lepiej w parterze zrobić 20 metrów więcej niż reanimować górę,która w założeniu projektu  miała być nieużytkowa  :smile:

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## firewall

a czy to mało? Jeżeli domek ma być mały i tani to już jest wystarczająca liczba powodów by nie robić balkonu.

----------


## Kwitko

lola_lilu my też budujemy bez kredytu. Mieliśmy założenie że może w trzy lata uda nam się wybudować domek z oszczędności i bieżących wpływów. Dopuszczaliśmy również myśl że jak nie starczy weźmiemy trochę kredytu. I wiesz co? Kredytu nie weźmiemy i wprowadzimy się w dwa lata a nie trzy. Najważniejsze to zacząć i pozytywnie myśleć. 

Budujemy "tymi ręcami", teraz trzeba chyba to pisać w każdym poście bo potem oszustwo i wprowadzanie w błąd  zarzucają  :big tongue:

----------


## Zielony ogród

dwa cytaty z tego forum (powtarzam):

"Chcą jakies 270 zł za metr wynika z kalkulacji mówię tylko o roboiciznie.
 razem wychodzi ponad 4 koła za 2 sztuki 
materiały czyli folia w płynie 3 zestawy kleje sopro silikony około 6000.
 pozdrawiam"


"to ja jeszcze dodam, że przy tak wąskiej działce nasz dom to nie bliźniak ani szeregówka tylko najzwyczajniej w świecie wolnostojący budynek a jedyną rzeczą której bym nie zrobiła gdybyśmy budowali dom jeszcze raz byłby górny taras (w sumie teraz przeliczyliśmy że koszt obróbki blacharskiej, termoizolacji, balustrady drewnianej oraz płytek to ... 10tys!!) plus nie wylewałabym tarasu na dole a od razu byśmy dali kostkę brukową "


balkon:
-koszt okna
-koszt wylanego betonu i poteznego zbrojenia
-ocieplenie dookoła (a i tak dobrze nie ocieplisz) - balkon to taki radiator
-izolacja przeciwilgociowa
-obróbka blacharska
-płytki czy jakas inna okładzina
-balustrada
-okresowe konserwacje (i tak będzie zaciekał za kilka lat)

balkon jest dobry, ale w bloku.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## lola_lilu

> lola_lilu my też budujemy bez kredytu. Mieliśmy założenie że może w trzy lata uda nam się wybudować domek z oszczędności i bieżących wpływów. Dopuszczaliśmy również myśl że jak nie starczy weźmiemy trochę kredytu. I wiesz co? Kredytu nie weźmiemy i wprowadzimy się w dwa lata a nie trzy. Najważniejsze to zacząć i pozytywnie myśleć. 
> 
> Budujemy "tymi ręcami", teraz trzeba chyba to pisać w każdym poście bo potem oszustwo i wprowadzanie w błąd  zarzucają



Kwitko, Wy dla mnie jesteście w ogóle ... bohaterami! Pamiętam jak znalazłamTwoje zdjęcie z budowy. Kobieta żadnej pracy się nie boi. Nie żebym ja siębała, ale niestety Mój Mąż mi nie pozwala, bo kobieta to ma nie zaprzątać swej główki a nie daj Boże rączek, czymś takim. A tu patrz, ja taka chol*ra i siedzę na forum murator  :big tongue: 

Właśnie przykład takich ludzi jak Wy pozwala nam sądzić, że postawimy ten dom tak jak chcemy!

Oby więcej takich osób jak Wy!!!

----------


## marynata

> Balustrady droższe... ok
> Firmy mogą sobie więcej życzyć, a tu się nie zgodzę, to tylko teoria.
> Okna balkonowe, zgadza się droższe ale nie o 1500zł
> 
> Co jeszcze?
> 
> Koszt balkonu 5m na 1,3m:
> Beton: B20 x0,78m3 x cena betonu(220-300zł)
> Drut zbrojeniowy: 120-150kg po cenie 3000zł/t
> ...


Gdzie wykończenie,obróbki,robocizna,czas?
Balkon zawsze prędzej czy pózniej będzie podciekał(wystarczy poczytać forum) i zawsze jest bardzo dużym mostkiem termicznym.
Nie wiem po co niepotrzebnie komplikować sobie życie mając do dyspozycji niewielką kwotę na budowę i trawnik przed domem.Takich rzeczy"mało podrożających" inwestycję jest masa np lukarny i inne ganki,które jak się na koniec zliczy potrafią kosztować i 50 tyś.

----------


## marynata

[


> że będzie przeciekał za kilka lat.... bzdura!


Walczyłam z balkonami x lat na różnym poziomie i za różne pieniądze.Już mi się gadać nawet o tym nie chce.W obecnie budowanym domu poodcinałam balkony bez chwili namysłu.

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## marynata

> bierzemy ludzi co potrafią


Tanie budowanie musi tez być wyjątkowo idiotoodporne.Tu nie ma miejsca na testy,ryzyko,poprawki czy wyjątkowych fachowców za wyjątkową kasę z dożywotnia gwarancją wykonania.Procent ludzi którzy są zadowoleni w perspektywie lat z posiadania balkonu w domku jest znikomy  :wink:

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## Elfir

tu jest mowa o TANIM domu. 

Balkony, lukarny, wole oczka, duża ilość okien połaciowych, kolumny, taras wylewany z betonu, duża powierzchnia, garaż w bryle budynku, dużo kominów, wiele połaci dachu  - to wszystko trzeba wykluczyć by zmieścić się w założonej kwocie ok. 200 tyś. 

Oczywiście jest szansa, że ktoś jakiś wymieniony element przemyci, ale powierzmy sobie szczerze to są zbytki a nie minimalizm kosztorysowy.

Ja muszę zmieścić się w 220 tyś. Bez wykończenia piętra (tylko tynki i instalacje). Nie mam żadnego komina, balkonu, garażu. I jest trudno, ale ja polegam na wykonawcach, sama nic nie zrobię bo nie umiem a mąz nie ma czasu.

----------


## Kwitko

Badań nie trzeba robić, bo i i tak badania robione są ba pewnym odsetku osób. Wystarczy się rozejrzeć i zrobić swoje badania. Przykład: Ja znam pięć osób które mają balkon, nikt nie jest zadowolony/nie korzysta, kolega zna 10 osób, jedna zadowolona itd. 
Z moich badań wynika że większość osób co ma nie korzysta i to jest fakt bez robienia badań.  
A w domu za 200 tys. balkony są nie wskazane bo nie wskazane jest wszystko co w jakiś sposób podnosi koszty.

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## Elfir

wywozić na pole  :big tongue:

----------


## heine84

:wave: 
zą....

----------


## Kwitko

U nas niestety też brak kanalizacji, ale że jest w planach za ileś lat gmina nie zgadza się na POŚ  :mad:  Więc pozostaje nam szambo, będzie betonowe 8m3. W tym wątku wszyscy powiedzą że tańszy strop drewniany, najlepiej samemu wszystko policzyć,  nas terriva naprawdę drogo nie wyniosła.

----------


## Kasia242

> Ja wszystkich co znam, mają balkony i są zadowolone 
> Zgadzam sie ze podnosi koszty! Ale proszę nie pisać bzdur że "koszt betonu, zbrojenia są ogromne"! Koszt izolacji, ocieplenia owszem są duże. 
> Ale wolę mieć balkon niż... garaż na 2 samochody w domu, drogich okien dachowych.....
> Dla mnie tanio znaczy rozsądnie!
> Dom na podstawie prostokąta maksymalnie 10x9m
> Dach dwuspadowy
> Brak garażu
> Brak lukarn, 
> Minimalna ilość kominów
> ...


Strop tylko i wyłacznie drewniany ale...jeśli na poddaszu ma być duże pełnoprawne poddasze użytkowe to być może ze wzgledów praktyxcznych lepszy byłby strop monolityczny ..mimo ze ja nie widze żadnych zalet stropu betonowego,jest on drogi,trzeba go izolowac..natomiast strop drewniany jest tani..a jesli dodatkowo robimy go jako stropodach to już w ogóle strop wlicza się w cene wiezby lub wiazara..np. u mnie dolny pas wiazarów jest jednoczesnie pełnoprawnym stropem i całośc konstrukcjii to 9000 zł bez krycia dachowego .

Jesli nie ma kanalizacjii to osobiście stawiam na oczyszczalnie...jej typ zalezy od preferencjii,wielkości działki i gruntu..oraz poziomu wody gruntowej.
Ja osobiście  będę miał oczyszczalnie biologiczna..i oczyszczone scieki będe wpuszczał do oczka.

Jesli chodzi o ogólna klasyfikacje,to oczyszczalnie drenazowe są tanie(2000-3000 zł),ale stopień oczyszcenia wynosi ok. 70% ,dlatego doczyszcza się to w drenaz,natomiast z biologicznych scieki sa oczyszcone ok. 90-95%(II klasa czystosci)..i takie cos mozna juz wpuscic do stawu,oczka,rowu. zajmuje to wtedy mniej miejsca na działce.
Biologiczna- ok 6000-10000 zł- roczny koszt utrzymania 200-500 zł..własciwie bezawaryjna,1 raz w roku trzeba wywieżć.
drenażowa- ok.2000-4000 zł - roczny koszt utrzymania 200-1000 zł i może,się zapchać...
szambo 10m3- ok 1500-3000 zł...(ale co miesiąc ok. 200 zł za wywóz szamba przy rodzinie 4-5 osobowej)

Montaż oczyszczalni ma jeszcze 2 zalety:
1.W przyszłości jak powstanie kanalizacja ,to nie zmusza cie żeby sie podłączyć (znikaja koszty)
2.na POŚ można dostać dofinansowanie(mój sasiad dostał na drenazówke i kosztowała go z montażem 2300 zł...resztę pokryła gmina)
Oczywiście najmniej problemowa jest kanalizacja miejska..ale nie wszędzie ona jest dostępna i opłaty jednak nie są aż tak niskie.


Generalnie kazdy przypadek jest indywidualny...ja poprzez tania eksploatację rozumiem wiercenie własnego ujęcia wody (jeśli są warunki),oraz POŚ...wtedy nie płacisz za wodę(pompa+prad),nie płacisz za ścieki (tyle tylko ile eksploatacja)..myślę ze kompleksowe działanie ma tu sens,tak samo jak z izolacjami...jak izolujemy to wszędzie.

Opłaty stałe za ścieki za wode za inne media  będa systematycznie drożec to jest pewne jak 2x2...więc ja osobiście największy kapitał widze w uniezależnianiu sie od monopolistów(może kiedys dozyjemy czasów wolnego rynku..ehh :smile: ..wtedy bedzie inaczej.
No każdy buduje w głowie jakieś swoje wizje w miarę taniego życia :smile: 

Decyzja należy do ciebie :smile:

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## DEZET

> Ja wszystkich co znam, mają balkony i są zadowolone 
> Zgadzam sie ze podnosi koszty! Ale proszę nie pisać bzdur że "koszt betonu, zbrojenia są ogromne"! Koszt izolacji, ocieplenia owszem są duże. 
> Ale wolę mieć balkon niż... garaż na 2 samochody w domu, drogich okien dachowych.....
> Dla mnie tanio znaczy rozsądnie!
> Dom na podstawie prostokąta maksymalnie 10x9m
> Dach dwuspadowy
> Brak garażu
> Brak lukarn, 
> Minimalna ilość kominów
> ...


Nie piszesz jaki to dach (kąt), uważam że do niskiego stropodach z wiązarów deskowych wystarczy. 
Po co Ci balkon w tanim domu, chyba, że to nie parterówka.
Znam osoby, które miały taras i... wieczne problemy- przeciekanie, odpadające płytki. Wreszcie zabudowali to i mają dodatkowe pokoiki zarabiające jeszcze na siebie w lecie. Po co balkon, skoro mogę wyjść i podziwiać otoczenie na tarasie? 
Coś już tu niedawno było o praniu na balkonie :sick:

----------


## Karollinka

Nie koniecznie kpina, ja ssz zamknęłam w 95 tys. projekt http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-w-koniczynce/m43c271f379b97
w tym okna coś ponad 20 tys, dach 35 tys.
Do tej pory wydaliśmy 290 tys, mieszkamy 7 miesięcy. Brakuje nam podbitki (robimy jesienią), barierek na balkonach, tarasu i zagospodarowania wokół domu.
Wykończenie- kuchnia- meble i sprzęt- 35 tys, łazienka- 25 tys, drzwi wew 10 tys, schody 10 tys, wykończenie schodów wejściowych i balkonów 10 tys, oświetlenie 6 tys.
Meble do sypialni, dla dziecka i do salonu- 20 tys, nie bodzio i nie ikea :wink: 
Chyba nie jest najgorzej :wink:  wyposażenie takie ja się podobało, nie najtańsze :smile:

----------


## desmear

> Tak, jeśli domek ma być tani to można zrezygnować z balkonu. Ale proszę was nie mówcie że balkon kosztuje aż taki wielki majątek!


balkon wiele może nie kosztuje. ja go nie robiłem z dwóch powodów:
1. wychładza pomieszczenie - trudno go ocieplić
2. balkon dla mnie w domku jednorodzinnym jest jak spojler na tylniej klapie małego fiata. u mnie na to się mówi "wiejski tuning" (z całym szacunkiem do wszystkiego innego co wiejskie)
mieszkanie w domku jednorodzinnym to pewna filozofia, symbioza z otoczeniem, działką, ogrodem. Kompletnie nie rozumiem ludzi budujących balkony z przodu domu : co oni będą na nich robić? Liczyć przejeżdżające auta ? Balkon z tyłu - jeszcze gorzej. jaki jest sens wiszenia nad ogrodem, kiedy można do niego zejść. Mieć roślinność na wyciągnięcie ręki. Rozstaw krzesło ogrodowe, usiądź w cieniu drzewa. Nigdy więcej nie będziesz sterczał w betonowo-stalowej klatce. 
Balkony są passe. Nie ma ani JEDNEGO powodu, żeby je budować. Żadnego plusa.


ps
jak nie masz gdzie wieszać kołdry to zrób portfenetr. Będziesz miał wielkie okno, możliwość jego otwarcia, i poręcz na kołdrę  :smile:

----------


## Kasia242

Może tanie budowanie to zmiana podejścia ludzi.
Na przykład u mnie osobiście dom  to naprawdę dodatek do pozostałych 9 arów działki,to tu będzie się toczyć znaczna cześć naszego życia po wyprowadzce z bloku gdzie co jest logiczne nie ma takiej opcji.

Przecież i tak cały dzień człowiek jest w pracy...po pracy to przeciętnemu człowiekowi wystarczy salon 25 m2 i sypialnia 12 m2....
Nie wyobrażam sobie siedzenia w chacie przy takiej pogodzie jak teraz mając dom  z działką...
Ostatnio zaryzykowałem utratę głowy :big lol:  i stwierdziłem do mojej kobiety że tak właściwie te 83m2+ poddasze to nawet dla mnie trochę za dużo...może dlatego że po prostu wiele moich zajęć odbywa się poza domem.

Wolę raczej cieszyc sie zyciem niz cieszyc sie..domem..choc dom dając nam schronienie jest bardzo ważny..taka jego rola i ..nic wiecej

I naprawdę nie chodzi tu o brak pieniędzy,spokojnie mógłbym się szarpnąć na 130-150m2 pytanie tylko..PO CO...?
pozdrawiam

desmaer- idealnie podsumowałeś kwestię balkonów :smile: ..w wieżowcu w centrum Wawy -tak..ale  w domku ?paranoja

Pamiętam jak przeglądałem projekty to domki z balkonami od razu odwracałem kartkę bez chwili namysłu,nie pojmuje...JAKI CEL MA BALKON NA..PARTERZE?!!(BO PIĘTRO DOMKU TO JEST JAK PARTER W KAŻDYM INNYM MIEJSCU)..ja rozumiem że to kwestia gustu ale jednak...nie pojmuje :smile:

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## marynata

Dobre ludzie pomóżcie,bo jeszcze takiego niezrozumienie tematu mnie nie spotkało  :Roll: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...cyjna-jaka-moc

----------


## DEZET

Z własną pracą, to coś drogo mi się Twoje SSO wydaje.

----------


## Sylwia_LBN

> Dobre ludzie pomóżcie,bo jeszcze takiego niezrozumienie tematu mnie nie spotkało 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...cyjna-jaka-moc


*marynata* - a może tu zapytaj? http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...czenia/page115

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie chodzi mi żeby ludzie robili balkony!
> Piszę że balkony nie są aż tak kosztowne. Oczywiście nic za darmo nie ma.
> Przecież to są bzdury co piszecie 
> - potężne zbrojenie, koszt betonu, nie potrafią wykonać.... bierzemy ludzi co potrafią


"kosztowne" to pojęcie względne. jeżeli ja na cały dom zużyłam tylko trochę stali do ław i wieńca to te pręty w balkonie to juz dla mnie jakieś 10% całej stali - plus beton, szalunki, robocizna - niechby to nawet było 1000 zł - to jest dla mnie dużo kasy i niepotrzebny kłopot. 
ciągle przejeżdżam przez rózne osiedla i jeszcze nigdy ludzi siedzących na balkonie nie widziałam. wszyscy siedzą w ogrodach przy grillach a nie na balkonach jak wróble. w takiej budowie jak nasza każdy grosz sie liczy, a przede wszystkim czas, i jak dla mnie - unikanie rozwiązań mogących sprawiać kłopoty w przyszłości.

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## marynata

Jak zalega śnieg zimą też trzeba się pofatygować,bo potem jak topnieje to zacieka po elewacji brudna woda pośniegowa i są smugi.
Zresztą....wszystkie kiedyś trzeba remontować,chociaż odmalować,odczyścić itd.A dom powinien być jak najmniej obsługowy.
Chyba że ktoś lubi tak se podłubać,ale to już inny temat.

----------


## DEZET

> Piwnica pod całym domem, dachówka ceramiczna. Prawie gotowe ogrodzenie 200mb.
> A mi sie wydawało że nie tak dużo, może sie mylę. Żby było taniej musiałbym z czegoś zrezygnować...
> Za murowanie zapłaciłem 12tys.


A to już wiadomo co pociągnęło koszt- piwnica i dachówka. Ogrodzenie do SSO nie liczy się  :tongue:

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zielony ogród do Twojego domu nie pasuje balkon. Dziwacznie by wyglądał....


 :rotfl:  dobre
ale zawsze mogę podnieść ściankę kolankową i dobudować garaż, a na nim balkon

(kiedyś miałam balkon - w bloku)

co do ścieków- zależy, jakie masz podłoże. jak przepuszczalne, to oczyszczalnia drenażowa to niedrogi i chyba dobry pomysł - u mnie sprawdza jak na razie od 3 lat

----------


## desmear

> Tanie budowanie, ale co robić tanio z nieczystościami jeśli brak kanalizacji?


sprawdzić jaki masz grunt. bo jak glina to zapomnij o oczyszczalni. zresztą nie ma co powielać, wejdź do wątka o ściekach

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## fotohobby

> HAha,  co ty chcesz udowodnić? Zbuduj dom zaprzeczając założeniom, które przedstawiłem i pochwal się efektami zamiast bredzić bez sensu o ludziach, którzy coś wiedzą, ale tak naprawdę są hipokrytami, bo albo są w połowie budowy, albo nie potrafią udowodnić swoich racji zaprzeczając moim założeniom. .


Co chcę udowodnić ? Tyle tylko, że kreujesz się na znawcę, praktyka, który zęby zjadł na budowach swoich, a póki co kupiłeś bliźniaka od developera i masz elementarne problemy z rzeczą tak błahą, jak dostawienie do niego garażu. 
Tobie nie muszę nic udowadniać, bo na mój mały, prosty domek założyłem budżet 300tyś (działkę posiadam), wątek śledzę po to, by wyłowić dobre rozwiązania, które mogą przyczynić się do pewnych oszczędności.

----------


## Kasia242

> Dobre ludzie pomóżcie,bo jeszcze takiego niezrozumienie tematu mnie nie spotkało 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...cyjna-jaka-moc


marynata masz info :smile:

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## marynata

> marynata masz info


Wreszcie ktoś mi wyłożył jak krowie na rowie  :big lol:

----------


## marynata

> Bardzo ciekawe budownictwo 
> Widać że jakaś większa budowla  Raczej nie na wsi  to dla miastowych mieszkania 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=6Iguspf5oX4
> 
> PS. Wiem, wiem, że to film nie z Polski


ale jak oni się starają,jak zacierają,ile serca w to jest włożone... :roll eyes:

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## DEZET

> Bardzo ciekawe budownictwo 
> Widać że jakaś większa budowla  Raczej nie na wsi  to dla miastowych mieszkania 
> PS. Wiem, wiem, że to film nie z Polski


Nie chciałbym przypadkowo się oprzeć o taką ścianę  :tongue:

----------


## gall86

Też się zastanawiam po kiego grzyba balkon w domku. Szwagier postawił dom i w trakcie roboty pytałem go po co balkon. Generalnie nie potrafił uzasadnić i mówił, że tak się robi  :big tongue:  po wybudowaniu wyłożył ładnie kaflami, dał ładną balustradę, wstawił dwa okna balkonowe i nie był na nim ani razu  :big tongue:  ważne, że jest  :wink:

----------


## bowess

No, no, no... jestem pod wrażeniem.  :smile: 

Kto z forum pierwszy bierze się za stawianie samostoja?  :big grin: 

*heine84* wrócę do kwestii stropu, bo na razie tylko *front* zabrał głos. Mam strop monolityczny, bo i poddasze użytkowe. Trudno mi powiedzieć, czy jest to tanie, czy drogie rozwiązanie. Jak ktoś poda konkretne koszty innych rozwiązań, to może coś porównamy. 
W kwestii materiałów - na  75 m2 stropu poszło 15m3 betonu i 1,4t stali (560kg na wieniec, reszta to belka na środku i sam strop). Można przeliczyć według aktualnych cen. Do tego niezbędne są szalunki i stemple, dość dużo stempli. Niewątpliwie jest to również spory koszt, ale u nas i ściany fundamentowe były w szalunkach, schody zewnętrzne, taras, więc dechy były wielokrotnego użytku. Stemple jeszcze podpierały strop, a już byli chętni na ich odkupienie, więc się mogą zwrócić choćby częściowo. U nas problemem byłoby raczej znalezienie ekipy do takiego stropu. Lokalnie coś ze zbrojarzami cienko, więc robocizna mogłaby pociągnąć, bo dla ekip w standardzie budowy jest ułożenie stropu typu teriva, a zrobienie monolitu to już ekstrasy.

*lola_lilu* czy przeglądałaś również projekty domów z poddaszem? Może znalazłabyś coś już z właściwym kątem nachylenia dachu, a w ramach adaptacji architekt by po prostu wykreślił poddasze. Plusami takiego rozwiązania byłyby:
-niższe koszty adaptacji gotowca
- w razie czego na przyszłość mielibyście gotową koncepcję zagospodarowania poddasza i pewność, że pewne rozwiązania (na przykład 2 pokoiki i łazienka) po prostu się tam mieszczą
- kawałek miejsca przeznaczony na schody (w Bonifacym jest, w Filigranowym byłoby ciężko)
- od razu widzisz, jak będzie dom wyglądał

Nie wiem, czy nie przegapiłam, czy nie było, więc proszę określ albo przypomnij, czym planujesz ogrzewać, i na którą dokładnie stronę świata ma być front budynku.
I nic się nie przejmuj minami i komentarzami innych osób. To nie ich życie, nie ich dom, nie ich forsa. Nie muszą do Ciebie później przychodzić w gości i cierpieć, skoro im taki dom nie pasuje.  :wink:

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## DEZET

"Szambo, oczyszczalnia drenażowa czy biologiczna jeśli brak kanalizacji?"
Ciężko coś poradzić, bo każdy ma inne warunki na działce. 
Nie mam tego problemu- kanalizacja w całej gminie- jedynie koszty wody i ścieków rosną  :ohmy: 

Podoba mi się pomysł zrobienia szamba i późniejsze wykorzystanie jako zbiornik deszczówki.
Kwestia wielkości i ew. wyuczenia nawyku oszczędności wody, żeby rzadziej wywozić szambo.
Zamiast 1 zbiornika, można zrobić 2 połączone-mniejsze wykopy.

----------


## bowess

U nas akurat kanalizacja i woda "zrobiły się" w czasie budowy, więc nie po prostu się przyłączyliśmy. Rodzice mieli długi czas szambo, teraz już wpięci do sieci.
Koszt budowy szamba zapewne najmniejszy, ale dochodzi jeszcze koszt eksploatacji. Sprawdziłam na stronie mojego zakładu oczyszczania miasta i wywóz 1m3 to 18,21 zł, a to niemało. Więc chyba raczej oczyszczalnia, a tu już kwestia indywidualnego doboru.

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## DEZET

O zbiornikach na deszczówkę to chyba było w dzienniku Ged-a- on ma jakieś wielkie. Arturo pisał o 8m3.

----------


## Kasia242

> Szambo, oczyszczalnia drenażowa czy biologiczna jeśli brak kanalizacji?


heine,cofnij sie na stronę 263 tego wątku,tam opisałem róznice ,między oczyszcalniami..oczywiście pobieznie.
pozdrawiam

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## marynata

SławekD
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...czalni-sciekow
ale nie mam pojęcia czy on jeszcze bywa tutaj

----------


## marynata

Szukam i szukam i oczywiście nie mogę nic odszukać,bo taki bajzel w papierach mam.
Mnie się wydaje że to zależy od projektu.Ja miałam w projekcie drewniany i po przeliczeniu kosztów okazało się że biorąc pod uwagę wszystko z ociepleniem i wykończeniem,żelbetowy wyjdzie minimalnie drożej.I zrobiłam żelbetowy.
Z tym że ja nie mogłam dać nigdzie swojej robocizny,więc gospodarczo nie potaniłabym żadnego.

----------


## bowess

A kto ma strop systemowy? Akermana, Terivę. Jak to teraz cenowo wygląda w porównaniu z monolitycznym? Betonu i stali potrzeba już mniej, ale belki i pustaki coś kosztują.

Sąsiadka moja ma drewniany w parterówce (ale bardzo dużej parterówce), zrobiła zmianę, bo w projekcie wstępnie była Teriva. Detali nie znam, bo rozmowa była ogólna, bez wyliczania pieniędzy, ale powiedziała, że nie jest zadowolona z tej zamiany, bo miała to być spora oszczędność, a wcale nie była. Pewnie jak zwykle diabeł tkwi w szczegółach.

----------


## marynata

> Pewnie jak zwykle diabeł tkwi w szczegółach.


Pewnie można i betonowy tanio i drogo jak drewniany w tych dwóch wersjach.
Arturo mówi że deski mu zostały po szalunkach,u mnie znowu nie było ani jednej.
I najlepiej jest wiedzieć co chcemy na etapie projektowania czy adaptacji tak żeby wszystko miało ręce i nogi.
Mnie np zmienił archi ten strop,ale nie zmienił więzby,która przy tym nowym stropie mogła być(powinna) inna,wygenerować mi oszczędności i lepszy układ poddasza.Nie zmienił bo nic nie mówiłam,a co on będzie się wysilał?Całe szczęście że dekarz miał pojęcie o swojej robocie,to sam pozmieniał.
I tak w koło Macieju,inwestor powinien się znać nawet na projektowaniu i mówić gamoniom co mają w projekt wrysować  :mad:

----------


## fenix2

> Mnie np zmienił archi ten strop,ale nie zmienił więzby,która przy tym nowym stropie mogła być(powinna) inna,wygenerować mi oszczędności i lepszy układ poddasza.Nie zmienił bo nic nie mówiłam,a co on będzie się wysilał?Całe szczęście że dekarz miał pojęcie o swojej robocie,to sam pozmieniał.


NO ładnie! Samowola budowlana.

----------


## marynata

> NO ładnie! Samowola budowlana.


Zmiana zakwalifikowana przez archi jako nieistotna z wpisem do db.
Zresztą robię tak nawet z małymi zmianami,każę wpisywać archi a nie kierownikowi i śpię spokojnie.

----------


## Kasia242

Ostatnio rozmawiałem ze starej daty inspektorem nadzoru,pan już wiekowy kolo 70-tki,ojciec moich dobrych klientów. Pokazałem jemu mój projekt,porozmawialiśmy...generalnie za głowę się złapał :smile: 
Przegladając projekt od fundamentu po dach stwierdził że dzisiejsi architekci bardzo przewymarowują konstrukcje,pobieznie policzył ławę i stwierdził że jest policzona pod 4 -5 kondygnacje..a ja mam parter z lekkim stropem :smile: ..z lekiiego Ytonga,podobno taki parter to mozna na dwóch cegłach wznosic i bedzie stał :big grin: 
Tak samo kwestia wiazarów,belek stropowych(ewentualnych),podciągów w ścianach...wszystko dużo za mocne...tak się dzisiejsi architekcji zabezpieczaja...a producenci..zacierają ręce bo kasa płynie,a bunkry powstają..także jakies odstepstwa od projektu raczej nie sa grozne aczkolwiek trzeba wiedziec jakie zmiany tak odnośnie samowolki.
pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

> aczkolwiek trzeba wiedziec jakie zmiany tak odnośnie samowolki.


No to chyba nie inwestor ma wiedzieć?
Dzisiaj miałam pod wpływem wątku o zmianie grubości ocieplenia w stosunku do projektu rozmowę z moim architektem i on stoi na stanowisku,że to on na podstawie obowiązujących oczywiście norm i przepisów kwalifikuje zmiany jako istotne i nieistotne i podpisuje się pod taką decyzją imieniem i nazwiskiem,co się wiąże z pełną odpowiedzialnością za takie decyzje.
I szczerze mówiąc ma rację-kierownik budowy np podpisuje się że dom wykonany zgodnie z projektem,potem nadzór nie odbiera takiego domu, kierownik ma wszystko w nosie(nawet mu nie jest wstyd,chociaż to jego nadzór powinien ścigać za poświadczenie nieprawdy),a inwestor sam zostaje ze swoim kłopotem.
Paranoja jakaś,za co my płacimy tym wszystkim ludziom z uprawnieniami?

----------


## DEZET

Ktoś niedawno pytał o piec gazowy- link do wątku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%81-%29-GAZOWY

----------


## dusiaka

A to ja pytałam -* DEZET* -dzięki  :yes: 
Wczoraj zdecydowałam i zamówiłam - w przyszłym tygodniu przyjedzie do mnie Piec Vaillant ecoTEC VC plus 186 3-5 z zasobnikiem: VIH R 150 litrowym. W komplecie jest regulator pogodowy:calorMATIC 470 i zestaw przyłączeniowy.

----------


## KaSeKa

a ten domek za 200 tyś

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z14.html

----------


## fotohobby

> Ostatnio rozmawiałem ze starej daty inspektorem nadzoru,pan już wiekowy kolo 70-tki,ojciec moich dobrych klientów. Pokazałem jemu mój projekt,porozmawialiśmy...generalnie za głowę się złapał
> Przegladając projekt od fundamentu po dach stwierdził że dzisiejsi architekci bardzo przewymarowują konstrukcje,pobieznie policzył ławę i stwierdził że jest policzona pod 4 -5 kondygnacje..a ja mam parter z lekkim stropem..z lekiiego Ytonga,podobno taki parter to mozna na dwóch cegłach wznosic i bedzie stał



Dlatego, jak ktoś chce tanio budować, to wybiera projekt indywidualny, liczony przez  projektanta, który projekt liczy dla dobra inwestora, a nie skłądów budowlanych  :smile:  
Gdzie oprócz poprawnie zwymiarowanych elementów nośnych, można zastanowić się nad takim układem pomieszczeń, by obniżyć koszt instalacji, kominów itp.

Tu jest źródło oszczędności, a nie... (odpuszczam...  :smile:  )

----------


## marynata

> a ten domek za 200 tyś
> 
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z14.html


Słabo to widzę...jakiś wkład pracy własnej?

----------


## Kasia242

> a ten domek za 200 tyś
> 
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z14.html


Jęśli będzie znaczny wkład własnej pracy to spokojnie,no i bez szaleństwa z wykonczeniówką :wink: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

> Jęśli będzie znaczny wkład własnej pracy


Dziś przeglądałam rachunki i uśredniając oczywiście,robocizna / materiał to 50%  na 50% kosztów budowy.

----------


## DEZET

> a ten domek za 200 tyś
> 
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z14.html


Bez pracy własnej nie ma szans na zamknięcie się w 200tys. Mam podobną powierzchnię (116- parter) i wiem, że w tej kwocie się nie zmieszczę.
Pomijam garaż (koszt ok.15.tys). Dla potanienia trzeba zrezygnować z boni, okiennic itp upiększaczy.
U mnie wg kosztorysu: materiały/robocizna ok. 60/40%. 
A że robię sam to wyszło obecnie ok. 85/15%  :wink:

----------


## slomka

A ja chciałabym postawić któryś z tych :
http://www.najciekawszeprojekty.pl/projekt/km-963/m-90
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...znej-5-KRK1258
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-imbir-WOF1016
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-karmelita-WOK1023
Najbardziej mi pasuje M-90, ale..... zawsze jest jakieś ale......
Dodam,że okna byłyby z PCV, dach z blachodachówki, parapety granit/marmur, kominek to samo ( mąż jest kamieniarzem więc maiłabym baaaaardzo tanio ), to samo z posadzkami, łazienkami i ozdobami wokół okien i drzwi.Byłoby jeszcze masę takich oszczędności....ale dopóki nie zacznę budować...

----------


## slomka

Aaaaaa i czy ktoś buduje któryś z w/w domów? :cool:

----------


## marynata

> A ja chciałabym postawić któryś z tych :
> http://www.najciekawszeprojekty.pl/projekt/km-963/m-90
> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...znej-5-KRK1258
> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-imbir-WOF1016
> http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-karmelita-WOK1023
> Najbardziej mi pasuje M-90, ale..... zawsze jest jakieś ale......
> Dodam,że okna byłyby z PCV, dach z blachodachówki, parapety granit/marmur, kominek to samo ( mąż jest kamieniarzem więc maiłabym baaaaardzo tanio ), to samo z posadzkami, łazienkami i ozdobami wokół okien i drzwi.Byłoby jeszcze masę takich oszczędności....ale dopóki nie zacznę budować...


Nie bardzo rozumiem.Chcecie budować któryś z tych projektów za 200 tyś generując oszczędności na etapie wykończenia kamieniem?  :Confused:

----------


## slomka

Trochę namieszałam - nie uwzględniamy kamieniarki, więc może sie wyrobimy... :wink:

----------


## bowess

*KaSeKa* moim zdaniem bez bardzo dużego wkładu robocizny nie da się postawić z14 za 200. No chyba, że w grę wchodzi opcja wykończenia samego parteru. Projekt poza tym według mnie do paru korekt - przydałyby się okna na poddaszu w ścianach szczytowych i może w łazience parteru. Takie okna zresztą widać na zdjęciach realizacji na z500.pl

*slomka* bardzo różne domy pokazałaś. Trudno mi znaleźć jakąś ich wspólną cechę poza obecnością garażu. Przemyśl dokładnie, jaki dom byś chciała. No i który pasuje lepiej do stron świata na działce. Potrzebujesz domu dwurodzinnego (M-90)? 
Pod względem budżetu żaden z tych projektów nie trafia w tytuł wątku. Oszczędność na kamieniu nie zrobi brakujących 100-200 tysięcy - bo to są projekty do realizacji za 300-350-400. Na M-90 to i 400 może być trochę za mało.

----------


## slomka

Co do M-90, to dostałam wycenę od architekta i okazało się że potrzebuję trochę ponad 200 tyś.
Jeżeli zaś chodzi o sam projekt, to fakt jest dwurodzinny ale my na górze zrobilibyśmy pokoje , bez kuchni.Poza tym szukam domu z garażem  :yes: , i kotłownią za nim....czy to będzie parterówka czy z poddaszem nie ma znaczenia( tylko finansowe) :cry:  sypialnia dla starych, czyli męża i mnie i dwa pokoje dla latorośli; w miarę spory salon ( ok.30m2) i kuchnia z jadalnią otwarta na salon, no i łazienka....
Domek chcemy budować etapami, o ile tak można, ekipy będą po duuuuużej znajomości, wiec może, może......

Bardzo bym chciała...... :razz:

----------


## marynata

> Co do M-90, to dostałam wycenę od architekta i okazało się że potrzebuję trochę ponad 200 tyś.





> Domek chcemy budować etapami, o ile tak można, ekipy będą po duuuuużej znajomości,


Czy architekt robiąc kosztorys robił go pod "ekipy po znajomości"?
Nie zrozum mnie zle Słomka,my tu zachęcamy do taniego budowania,ale do realnego taniego budowania.
A kosztorys niech Wam zrobi ktoś kto ma wiedzę praktyczną.

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## Kwitko

KaSeKa domek podobny do naszego. Jeżeli chcesz budować ekipami nie ma szans zmieścić się w 200 tys. My budując sami pewnie mocno zbliżymy się do tej kwoty, a z materiałami nie szaleliśmy.

----------


## Kwitko

slomka niestety z tymi projektami 200 tys.nie wystarczy  :sad:  Szukaj dalej albo zwiększ budżet.

----------


## slomka

dzięki za rady  :smile: ,
 chyba naprawdę zacznę szukać czegoś innego - tylko czego? :Confused:  Nie będziemy brali kredytu i to jest plus, tylko ból byłby , jakby się okazało, że oszczędności nie starczą i trzeba będzie przeprosić bank.....
jescze raz dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## slomka

Nie zrozum mnie zle Słomka,my tu zachęcamy do taniego budowania,ale do realnego taniego budowania.
A kosztorys niech Wam zrobi ktoś kto ma wiedzę praktyczną.[/QUOTE]

Bardzo chciałabym tanio wybudować ale chyba za wysoko mierzę z tymi projektami..... :bash:

----------


## lukmar

Witam wszystkich. Zakupiłem ten projekt i chciałbym usłyszeć waszą opinię o kosztach budowy. Standard oszczędny wykończeniówka w większości swoimi własnymi rękami. Robocizna stan surowy zamknięty ok 35 tys


http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Vigo/

----------


## slomka

Szukałam ale bez większych rezultatów, atu prosze  :big grin:  *lukmar* znalazł za mnie  :big grin:  
Wykończenie też własnymi rękami, dodam,że brak mi tylko garażu  :sad:

----------


## bowess

*slomka* napisz jaką masz działkę, bo wcześniej pokazałaś też projekty domów z frontem południowym. Myślę, że jest co najmniej kilka stosownych projektów, tylko trzeba sobie przede wszystkim konkretnie określić potrzeby i założenia. Skoro musi być garaż, to "odbiera" on na siebie trochę z ogólnych funduszy całościowych, więc dom musi być bardzo prosty i użytkowej dla ludzi zostaje mniej.

Nie wiem, jak zrobił wycenę M-90 architekt, który założył budżet trochę ponad 200. Mógł mieć na myśli sam parter - 89,2 użytkowej, 115 po podłogach, czyli z grubsza można przyjąć 230 tysięcy. A tu jest jeszcze 70m2 poddasza.

W ogóle odniosę się do wypowiedzi *marynaty* o architektach, którzy jak inwestor sam nie powie, nie dowie się, nie sprawdzi i nie zleci, to sami z siebie nic nie polepszą w projekcie. Skojarzył mi się wątek *dawida70*, który potrzebuje bardzo dużego domu za 500 tysięcy. Jemu też architekt wstępnie zaproponował coś, co zupełnie nie jest projektowane pod budżet, więc z niecierpliwością czekam na dalsze wpisy i relacje, co z tego ostatecznie wyniknie. Na razie architekt zadeklarował 420m2 podłóg i ponad 200m piwnicy, a to wszystko w opakowaniu raczej ozdobno-tradycyjnym.

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## Kwitko

* lukmar* wybrałeś naprawdę fajny projekt  :big grin:  i do tego możliwy do taniego zbudowania. Sama na niego patrzyłam, ale niestety już po zakupie swojego.  Nas SSZ wyniósł 80 tys. zł (licząc z papierami i narzędziami) wiec jakby dodać te 35 tys na robocizne wychodzi 115 tys. za SSZ bo domki wielkościowo podobne mamy.

*slomka*  czyli odpowiadał by Ci projekt Vigo?

----------


## slomka

działka 970 m2,  31 x31 - z groszami.Wejście od wschodu czyli ok.I napisałam maila z prośbą o wycenę do projektanta arch.K. Matuszewskiego i zobaczymy co on mi tam napisze :Confused:

----------


## Oskard

> Dlatego, jak ktoś chce tanio budować, to wybiera projekt indywidualny, liczony przez  projektanta, który projekt liczy dla dobra inwestora, a nie skłądów budowlanych  
> Gdzie oprócz poprawnie zwymiarowanych elementów nośnych, można zastanowić się nad takim układem pomieszczeń, by obniżyć koszt instalacji, kominów itp.
> 
> Tu jest źródło oszczędności, a nie... (odpuszczam...  )


Wszystko to prawda pod warunkiem, że wybrany projektant (przeważnie architekt) ma dobrego konstruktora który to pan jest odpowiedzialny za prawidłowe przyjęcie układu konstrukcyjnego budynku i policzenie wszystkich elementów konstrukcyjnych. Niestety wiele razy widziałem projekty indywidualne z tak przewymiarowaną konstrukcją, że głowa boli. Z moich obserwacji wynika, że jednak te typowe mają konstrukcję bardziej przemyślaną i trochę mniej przewymiarowaną. Co do wymiarowania fundamentów, to w projektach typowych są one zaprojektowane na najgorsze warunki gruntowe jakie przeważnie można spotkać. To projektant adaptujący projekt do warunków miejscowych powinien rozpoznać warunki gruntowe na działce i odpowiednio skorygować wielkość ław fundamentowych. Przeważnie wychodzą dużo mniejsze niż w typówce. Może warto czasami wydać parę stówek na badanie geotechniczne gruntu, żeby później zaoszczędzić na betonie i stali?

----------


## slomka

*Kwitko*, baardzo mi się podoba i pasuje dla mojej rodziny 2+2 

	WYKAZ KOSZTÓW BUDOWY DOMU M(L) - 90 z garażem jednostanowiskowym, bez wykończnia poddasza, 			
	bez zakupu działki, zagospodarowaniai uzbrojenia terenu. Koszty zawierająpodatek vat i są aktualne na rok 2012			

	L.p.	Elementy budynku	Część mieszkalna	Garaż 1 stanowiskowy
	1.	Budynek w stanie surowym zamkniętym, w tym:	127 250 zł	19 600 zł
		prace ziemne	5 750 zł	800 zł
		stan zerowy	14 900 zł	2 800 zł
		ściany konstrukcyjne i działowe, schody, stropy	52 900 zł	6 500 zł
		dach (więźba dachowa, pokrycie i odwodnienie)	38 000 zł	6 600 zł
		okna i drzwi zewnętrzne	15 700 zł	2 900 zł
	2.	Wykończenie, w tym:	46 500 zł	10 300 zł
		tynki wewnętrzne i okładziny na ścianach	10 800 zł	2 200 zł
		posadzki	12 800 zł	2 500 zł
		drzwi wewnętrzne	6 700 zł	1 500 zł
		elewacje zewnętrzne 	15 500 zł	4 100 zł
		elementy małej architektury	700 zł	-
	3.	Instalacje (bez przyłączy), w tym:	35 100 zł	2 200 zł
		instalacje wody zimnej, ciepłej i kanalizacja sanitarna	6 000 zł	-
		instalacje grzewcze, w tym kocioł z automatyką	18 000 zł	900 zł
		wentylacja	1 000 zł	-
		instalacja gazowa	1 900 zł	-
		instalacja elektryczna	5 700 zł	1 300 zł
		instalacje techniczne (RTV, telefon, inne)	1 500 zł	-
		ewentualna instalacja odgromowa	1 000 zł	-
	4.	Wyposażenie standardowe minimum	10 000 zł	0 zł
		wyposażenie łazienek	3 800 zł	-
		wyposażenie kuchni i pom. gospodarczego	4 900 zł	-
		ewentualne umeblowanie pomieszczeń	1 300 zł	-
	5.	Dodatkowe rozwiązania energooszczędne	18 400 zł	0 zł
		rolety okienne zewnętrzne	9 900 zł	-
		rekuperator	8 500 zł	-
		inne*	?	-
		Razem (bez punktu 5.) 	218 850 zł	32 100 zł
		OGÓŁEM	237 250 zł	

To jest zestawienie z pracowni i nie wiem co tak naprawdę o tym myśleć.....

----------


## Xerses

> Na samym oknie balkonowym w porównaiu do zwykłego okna jest ok.1500zł różnicy,balustrady też są drogie,wykonanie balkonu jest bardziej skomplikowane i firmy mogą sobie życzyć więcej za balkon.
> O mostku termicznym nie wspomnę


Ej no z tym mostkiem termicznym to już nie przesadzajmy. Takim tokiem rozumowania należałoby budować dom bez okien. Ta bryła którą się buduje ma byc domem anie tworem.............  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Też się zastanawiam po kiego grzyba balkon w domku. Szwagier postawił dom i w trakcie roboty pytałem go po co balkon. Generalnie nie potrafił uzasadnić i mówił, że tak się robi  po wybudowaniu wyłożył ładnie kaflami, dał ładną balustradę, wstawił dwa okna balkonowe i nie był na nim ani razu  ważne, że jest


Hm.......... chociażby po to aby wystawic na ta balustradę pościel z poduchami aby się wywietrzyła..........

----------


## Xerses

Czytam te Wasze opinie i wyliczenia i sie naprawde zastanawiam czy robiliście to sami czy Wam - jak to ktoś wczesniej zauważył - policzył co się zna na temacie?. Ktoś wspomniał o 35 tys za robocizne stan surowy zamkniety ......... powodzenia.  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> *slomka* .
> 
> W ogóle odniosę się do wypowiedzi *marynaty* o architektach, którzy jak inwestor sam nie powie, nie dowie się, nie sprawdzi i nie zleci, to sami z siebie nic nie polepszą w projekcie. Skojarzył mi się wątek *dawida70*, który potrzebuje bardzo dużego domu za 500 tysięcy. Jemu też architekt wstępnie zaproponował coś, co zupełnie nie jest projektowane pod budżet, więc z niecierpliwością czekam na dalsze wpisy i relacje, co z tego ostatecznie wyniknie. Na razie architekt zadeklarował 420m2 podłóg i ponad 200m piwnicy, a to wszystko w opakowaniu raczej ozdobno-tradycyjnym.


Powiem szczerze że średnio wierzę w powodzenie tej inwestycji nawet wobec tych potaniających rozwiązań jak brak tradycyjnych tynków itd.No chyba że robociznę będą mieli zupełnie za darmo,albo nie będzie dla nich problemem wprowadzenie się np na wylewki.
Sama mam koleżankę która mieszkała kupę lat na chudziaku(rozłożone dywany)z otynkowanym tylko parterem,bez wykończonych łazienek itp(mozna powiedzieć że stan mniej niż deweloperski).Więc to też zależy od inwestora ile niedogodności jest w stanie zaakceptować.

----------


## bowess

Moim zdaniem sumarycznie i z grubsza się ten kosztorys zgadza. Oczywiście z poszczególnymi pozycjami można by dyskutować na zasadzie tu można potanić, tu chyba za mało policzone. Powyżej już pisałam, że na parter można przyjąć 230 i się sprawdziło.  :smile:  Tyle, że sam parter nie byłby komfortowy dla rodziny 2+2, bo tylko jedna sypialnia.
Wymiary i wielkość działki nie są ograniczające, spokojnie wejdzie większość gotowców. Teraz tylko myśl, jakie konkretnie rozwiązania najbardziej by Twojej rodzinie pasowały. Parterówka z trzema sypialniami, dom z poddaszem (gdzie wówczas sypialnie? tylko na poddaszu, jedna na parterze?), jak z tym garażem - ma być na 100%, czy jakieś inne rozwiązania wchodzą w grę. Salon moim zdaniem lepiej z oknami zachód i południe, niż wschód i południe, ale to też kwestia co kto lubi. No i ważne - zapewne ma być kotłownia na jakiś piec z paliwem stałym, bo takie pokazałaś. A może jakaś inna opcja wchodzi w grę - może coś bezobsługowego. Patrz też na "rozrzucenie" ujęć wody i rozmieszczenie wucetów w projekcie, bo od tego bardzo zależy koszt instalacji wod-kan.

Projekt Vigo fajny. SSO ma wycenione na 122 tysiące netto, więc z jakimś wkładem pracy własnej i wykończeniówką bez szaleństw można próbować za 200, bo dobrze się targując, może zamieniając materiały na lokalnie tańsze, z tych cen netto można wyjśc na brutto. Tu jest 208 netto kosztorys. Może na naturalny kamień i drewno egzotyczne na elewacji nie starczy, ale jakieś dwa kolory tynku i też może być bardzo ładnie. Niezbyt dobra propozycja rozmieszczenia mebli w salonie na rzutach - sofa dwójka zastawia okno. Też mam schody w salonie, ale te w Vigo są bardziej "dominujące" - powodują, że z tych 25m2 część jest już typowo komunikacyjna, a przez to ogólnie salon mniej ustawny.

----------


## slomka

> Sama mam koleżankę która mieszkała kupę lat na chudziaku(rozłożone dywany)z otynkowanym tylko parterem,bez wykończonych łazienek itp(mozna powiedzieć że stan mniej niż deweloperski).Więc to też zależy od inwestora ile niedogodności jest w stanie zaakceptować.


Jak budowałam pierwszy dom, to też wprowadziłam się do stanu surowego zamkniętego, z tą różnicą , że już były w środku ścianki działowe, a reszta to beton i pustaki ( tak mi rodzinka umiliła życie że musiałam się wyprowadzić), ale jakoś dałam radę, żyję :tongue: ,

----------


## bowess

Ja bardzo liczę na to, że jednak *dawid70* znajdzie jakieś ciekawe rozwiązanie, żeby zbudować za pół miliona swój dom dla 11 osób. Najlepiej byłoby, żeby właśnie architekt pomógł mu wypracować koncepcję domu obszernego a taniego. Niestety na razie chyba trafił na człowieka, który po prostu planuje narysować im ich koncepcję, bez specjalnego zważania na budżet. Osobiście liczyłam tu na coś innego, ciekawego, fajną prostą bryłę ze stropodachem, ciekawy podział wnętrz, a na razie było wpychanie drogich rozwiązań w mały budżet i inspiracje projektem typowym.

U nas też podłogi na parterze nie były kompletne i miejscami można było warstwy konstrukcyjne ścian podziwiać.  :big grin:  No ale to było dawno, dawno temu, na długo przed dobiciem do 200k w wydatkach.  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> ale jakoś dałam radę, żyję


No więc właśnie do tego zmierzam,że jeżeli nie jest problemem stan wykończenia domu,to można ryzykować podejrzanie niedoszacowane kosztorysowo projekty,ale stawiać coś co się chce.
Wszystko do decyzji inwestora.

----------


## marynata

> Ja bardzo liczę na to, że jednak dawid70 znajdzie jakieś ciekawe rozwiązanie, żeby zbudować za pół miliona swój dom dla 11 osób.


Wszyscy kurcze liczą.
Najtrudniej zawsze jest pierwszemu,a potem reszta już spokojnie zżyna  :big lol:

----------


## Xerses

> No więc właśnie do tego zmierzam,że jeżeli nie jest problemem stan wykończenia domu,to można ryzykować podejrzanie niedoszacowane kosztorysowo projekty,ale stawiać coś co się chce.
> Wszystko do decyzji inwestora.


Ciekawa koncepcja, przedstawie ją mojej żonie  :smile:

----------


## bowess

"Na każdym zebraniu jest taka sytuacja, że ktoś musi zacząć pierwszy."  :smile: 

Wiadomo - dlatego też na forum ludzie szukają, kto już danego gotowca wybudował i jak to w praktyce wyszło. Łatwiej, bezpieczniej przyjąć jakieś przetestowane wcześniej rozwiązania. Jak kupowaliśmy nasz projekt to nie było jeszcze żadnej jego realizacji, ale to nas nie zniechęciło, bo bardzo nam ów projekt pasował. Czasem warto się w pioniera zabawić, zwłaszcza gdy typowe rozwiązania z jakichś względów nam nie pasują. Nie ma się co wstydzić i usiłować na siłę dopasować do schematów, jeżeli rodzina nietypowa, tryb życia nietypowy, budżet nietypowy - tylko tak może powstać dom na miarę.

----------


## slomka

> Wymiary i wielkość działki nie są ograniczające, spokojnie wejdzie większość gotowców. Teraz tylko myśl, jakie konkretnie rozwiązania najbardziej by Twojej rodzinie pasowały. Parterówka z trzema sypialniami, dom z poddaszem (gdzie wówczas sypialnie? tylko na poddaszu, jedna na parterze?)


zastanawiałam się nad parterówką, ale.......ciągle wracam do M-90.......Architekt mi napisał,że za projekt z proponowanymi zmianami zapłacę 2000 zł, a nie 1700 zł. A zmianą mialoby być poddasze.Zamiast oddzielnego mieszkania, powstałyby 4 pokoje , łazienka zamiast kuchni, a w miejscu łazienki schowek/stryszek.Góry nie muszę od razy robić całej, wystarczy,że wykończę 2 pokoje dla dzieci, a i na dole będzie sypialnia bezpośrednio połączona z garderobą i w miejscu WC będzie spiżarnia

Tak, garaż musi być- mam dwa samochody, ale tylko ten lepszy się w nim znajdzie :yes:  

No właśnie serce mnie boli :cry:  ale musi być na paliwo stałe, niestety, nie ma gazu  :sad:

----------


## marynata

> ale musi być na paliwo stałe, niestety, nie ma gazu


Będę budować obok domu budynek usługowy i pierwsza myśl gaz,bo jest.Po przemyśleniu stwierdziłam że coś na paliwo stałe(tylko jeszcze nie wiem co,co najmniej kopci z komina żeby ludziom w okna nie wiało bo budynek niski?).Jak sobie przypomnę te papiery,chodzenie,proszenie,umowy,czekanie,wielka łaska po prostu,to mi się niedobrze robi.Dochodzę do wniosku,ze jak najmniej mieć do czynienia jak człowiek nie musi.

----------


## bowess

No ale ten M-90 jest bardzo duży jak na okrojony budżet. Policz nawet te potrzebne 115 metrów parteru plus co najmniej 25 poddasza, to już 280 tysięcy poleci. Zaraz coś poszukam bardziej kompaktowego i wkleję.

No popatrz *marynata*, a u nas gaz to było w sumie najłatwiejsze załatwianie. Nawet rozbudowę sieci w krótkim czasie udało mi się wyargumentować, bo 100 metrów do rury mi się widziało za daleko.  :smile:

----------


## bowess

No to prezentacja.  :smile:  Moim zdaniem w okolicach 200-240 tysięcy można próbować następujące projekty w kategorii "z garażem i kotłownią na paliwo stałe":

1. Iskierka http://hbstudio.pl/projekt;1
2. Wojtek http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu/pokaz/wojtek/0/348
3. Sonia http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu/pokaz/sonia/0/802

Zaznaczam (dla porządku, żeby nie było, że hipokryzja i półprawdy  :wink:   ), że są to propozycje, których kosztorysy należy sprawdzić i urealnić orientując się w cenach materiałów i robocizny w swoim mieście/wsi. Być może aby zmieścić się w przedziale 200-240 konieczne będzie własnoręczne położenie podłóg lub wykonanie innych prac wykończeniowych, oraz/lub użycie tanich materiałów.

Dam jeszcze link do Zielonego Ogrodu, zaznaczam, że tylko do pooglądania, bo wersja z garażem i trzema sypialniami jest o prawie 100 tysięcy droższa od domu naszej koleżanki *Zielony ogród.
*http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,2367,0,0.htm

----------


## slomka

> No to prezentacja.  Moim zdaniem w okolicach 200-240 tysięcy można próbować następujące projekty w kategorii "z garażem i kotłownią na paliwo stałe":
> 
> 1. Iskierka http://hbstudio.pl/projekt;1
> 2. Wojtek http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu/pokaz/wojtek/0/348
> 3. Sonia http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu/pokaz/sonia/0/802
> 
> Zaznaczam (dla porządku, żeby nie było, że hipokryzja i półprawdy   ), że są to propozycje, których kosztorysy należy sprawdzić i urealnić orientując się w cenach materiałów i robocizny w swoim mieście/wsi. Być może aby zmieścić się w przedziale 200-240 konieczne będzie własnoręczne położenie podłóg lub wykonanie innych prac wykończeniowych, oraz/lub użycie tanich materiałów.
> 
> Dam jeszcze link do Zielonego Ogrodu, zaznaczam, że tylko do pooglądania, bo wersja z garażem i trzema sypialniami jest o prawie 100 tysięcy droższa od domu naszej koleżanki *Zielony ogród.
> *http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,2367,0,0.htm


Dzięki serdeczne ale tylko jeden odpowiada.... kątem nachylenia dach, reszta odpada....Poza tym ten odpowiadajace nie posiada na parterze pokoju a to też jest istotne...
Będę szukala dalej i muszę wreszcie zaangażować męża, może on coś znajdzie, wszak tych projektów jest od groma i ciut ciut

----------


## slomka

znalazłam taki -   http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/d05-z-garazem
Kosztorys wydaje się być przesadzony :jaw drop:  tak myślę....okna wstawię PCV, z drzwiami tez nie będę wydziwiać i te pseudo okiennice  :sick:  i to coś na rogach domu  :sick:  - nie, nie,nie i jeszcze raz nieeee, tylko tynk mineralny, a dach z blachodachówki.... ech.... czasami mam dosyć.....

----------


## marynata

> Kosztorys wydaje się być przesadzony


250 metrów dachu i prawie 170 metrów powierzchni,a dla Ciebie kosztorys przesadzony  :ohmy:

----------


## slomka

> 250 metrów dachu i prawie 170 metrów powierzchni,a dla Ciebie kosztorys przesadzony


A ja sie na tym nie znam ale wydaje mi sie,że to trochę za dużo....

----------


## slomka

> znalazłam taki -   [url]http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/d05-z-garazem - okna wstawię PCV, z drzwiami tez nie będę wydziwiać i te pseudo okiennice  i to coś na rogach domu  - nie, nie,nie i jeszcze raz nieeee, tylko tynk mineralny, a dach z blachodachówki.... ech.... czasami mam dosyć.....


przecież jest różnica cenowa choćby między dachówka a blachą.... o reszcie nie wspomnę

----------


## heine84

slomka - najdroższy z domów tu prezentowanych  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> przecież jest różnica cenowa choćby między dachówka a blachą.... o reszcie nie wspomnę


ta róznica jest niewielka (2-3 tys), albo żadna - długo to liczyłam. przyzwoita blacha jest droższa od najtańszej dachówki ceramicznej, a nieprzyzwoiej blachy bałabym sie kłaść.....

----------


## Zielony ogród

> znalazłam taki -   http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/d05-z-garazem
> Kosztorys wydaje się być przesadzony tak myślę....okna wstawię PCV, z drzwiami tez nie będę wydziwiać i te pseudo okiennice  i to coś na rogach domu  - nie, nie,nie i jeszcze raz nieeee, tylko tynk mineralny, a dach z blachodachówki.... ech.... czasami mam dosyć.....


kosztorys wygląda na ostrożny, a nie przesadzony

----------


## slomka

> ta róznica jest niewielka (2-3 tys), albo żadna - długo to liczyłam. przyzwoita blacha jest droższa od najtańszej dachówki ceramicznej, a nieprzyzwoiej blachy bałabym sie kłaść.....


Poważnie z tą blachą i dachówką - nie wiedziałam.Zawsze myślałam,że blacha jest tańsza -  :jaw drop: 
szok

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

> zastanawiałam się nad parterówką


A ten? http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/sloneczny-z-poddaszem
jesli na razie chcesz tylko wykończyc dół... i ma kotłownię na paliwo stałe ... i garaż...

----------


## marynata

> Poważnie z tą blachą i dachówką - nie wiedziałam.Zawsze myślałam,że blacha jest tańsza - 
> szok


Bo więzba pod blachę jest tańsza,ale za darmo tez nie dają.250 metrów to bardzo duży dach.




> A ja sie na tym nie znam ale wydaje mi sie,że to trochę za dużo....


Nie wiem...to po co w ogóle wyszukujesz te projekty,czy tak dla zabawy,czy chcesz poważnie budować,bo tu się ludzie angażują.
Bowess czas poświęciła,kilka stron już pewne rzeczy objaśniamy,a Ty wracasz do punktu wyjścia czyli do projektów za mocno ponad 300 tyś.

----------


## slomka

*zielony ogród*Obejżałam zdjęcia waszego domu ......... i jestem w szoku - nie dość,że szybko to jeszcze tanio i co najważniejsze baaardzo ładnie.Ogród jest cudny - chcę taki - kocham koszenie trawy, sadzenie kwiatuszków, krzaczków itp.
Super, pogratulować  :yes:

----------


## slomka

> Nie wiem...to po co w ogóle wyszukujesz te projekty,czy tak dla zabawy,czy chcesz poważnie budować,bo tu się ludzie angażują.
> Bowess czas poświęciła,kilka stron już pewne rzeczy objaśniamy,a Ty wracasz do punktu wyjścia czyli do projektów za mocno ponad 300 tyś.


Będziemy budować, całkiem serio ale z szukaniem projektu jestem sama - sorki- mam Was- i za to serdeczne dzięki.Mój mąż zobaczył jeden projekt i stwierdził ,że ceny są przesadzone dlatego jestem na forum i z tego co widzę i zcytam to nie miał racji

----------


## slomka

> A ten? http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/sloneczny-z-poddaszem
> jesli na razie chcesz tylko wykończyc dół... i ma kotłownię na paliwo stałe ... i garaż...


DZIĘKI WIELKIE :big grin: , ten jest podobny do D05 ale jest tańszy
Narazie zatrzymujemy się w tym miejscu i chyba nawet męża nie będę pytać  :big lol:

----------


## marynata

Więc wybieraj z projektów które linkują ludzie z doświadczeniem w tanim budowaniu,ewentualnie mów co Ci w nich nie pasuje i wtedy będzie się objaśniać na bieżąco.

----------


## slomka

Na teraz zostaje słoneczny, zaprzestaje szukania, bo mi się w główce pomiesza :wink:

----------


## bowess

Jestem z projektami na bieżąco, więc jak mam w miarę precyzyjne dane, to szybko coś tam mogę wyszukać.
Słoneczny też mi wyskoczył z podanych kryteriów, ale nie dałam linka dlatego,bo trzeba by robić zmiany - moim zdaniem bardzo niewygodna jest kotłownia, która nie ma połączenia z domem. Wyobrażasz sobie wychodzić z domu do każdego załadowania, regulacji, czyszczenia pieca? Oczywiście można zrobić korytarzyk kosztem największej sypialni - będzie przejście do garażu i dalej do kotłowni, ale pokoik zostanie coś około 8m2.

No i realny koszt - 280, czyli bliżej 300 niż 200.

----------


## fotohobby

http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/eryk-ii-g1/
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/promyk

Szczególnie Promyk wydaje się być prosty i tani w budowie. 
Nie wadzi też podejść do jakiegoś biura architektonicznego i zapytać, ile wezmą za projekt z adaptacją. W przypadku małych, prostych domów kalkuluje się to podobnie, co zakup gotowego projektu, a można skroić go pod siebie.

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

> Na teraz zostaje słoneczny, zaprzestaje szukania, bo mi się w główce pomiesza


Tu dziennik budowy i  koszty 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...e+dzia%C5%82ki

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

> Słoneczny też mi wyskoczył z podanych kryteriów, ale nie dałam linka dlatego,bo trzeba by robić zmiany - moim zdaniem bardzo niewygodna jest kotłownia, która nie ma połączenia z domem. Wyobrażasz sobie wychodzić z domu do każdego załadowania, regulacji, czyszczenia pieca? Oczywiście można zrobić korytarzyk kosztem największej sypialni - będzie przejście do garażu i dalej do kotłowni, ale pokoik zostanie coś około 8m2.
> 
> No i realny koszt - 280, czyli bliżej 300 niż 200.


Ten ma połączenie domu z garażem http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/niezapominajka-z-garazem  :yes:  A kotłownię można przenieść za garaż.

A Słoneczny ma tez wariant z uproszczonym dachem i  z garażem http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/sloneczny-z-garazem
Tam tez jest koszt 218 000.
Pozdrawiam  :hug:

----------


## bowess

Moim zdaniem pokazujesz *olinku* projekty za duże do zrealizowania za 200. Nic *słomka* nie wspomina, że mieliby na przykład sami murować.  :smile: 
Kotłownię można przenieść za garaż, ale też trzeba by ją powiększyć (podobnie jak w Promyku).

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

> Moim zdaniem pokazujesz *olinku* projekty za duże do zrealizowania za 200.


Całkiem możliwe :sad: . wyszukuję tylko dla *Słomki* projekty, które wydają mi się proste, bez udziwnień. A fakt - doświadczenia budowlanego nie mam, niestety. Ale mam nadzieję, że to się wreszcie zmieni... :bash:

----------


## fotohobby

> Kotłownię można przenieść za garaż, ale też trzeba by ją powiększyć (podobnie jak w Promyku).


Można zlicowac ściany garażu i domu, trochę skrócić garaż kosztem kotłowni i niewielki piec na paliwo stałe się zmieści. 
Choć osobiście uważam,  kocioł na paliwo stałe w takim domku to nieporozumienie

----------


## lukmar

> Czytam te Wasze opinie i wyliczenia i sie naprawde zastanawiam czy robiliście to sami czy Wam - jak to ktoś wczesniej zauważył - policzył co się zna na temacie?. Ktoś wspomniał o 35 tys za robocizne stan surowy zamkniety ......... powodzenia.


U mnie robocizna kształtuje się w tych granicach. Co dopier znajomi za budowę SSZ domu w rododendronach 6 zapłacili 28 tys. U mnie ma robic ta sama firma. Bedę płacił więcej bo moja budowa jest oddalona o 40 km od ich miejsca zamieszkania a tamten domek budowali w swojej miejscowości. Myślę, że uda mi sie niedużo przekroczyć 200 tys.

----------


## DEZET

> Hm.......... chociażby po to aby wystawic na ta balustradę pościel z poduchami aby się wywietrzyła..........


Pisaliśmy o tym właśnie- nie robimy wiochy na balkonie  :tongue: 

SSZ za 35tys. niemożliwy? Nie chcesz -wierzyć nie musisz.  U mnie robocizna:  ściany do wieńca- 13tys., wiązary montaż- 4000, pomocnicy itp. ok. ok3-4tys. (nie chce mi się szukać dokładnie), montaż stolarki ok.1tys. Razem ok. 22tys. Reszta to moja praca. Do ww kwoty jeszcze trochę brakuje.

----------


## DEZET

> Poważnie z tą blachą i dachówką - nie wiedziałam.Zawsze myślałam,że blacha jest tańsza - 
> szok


Cenami mogą się nie różnić, ale już więźba musi być inaczej zaprojektowana- większe przekroje, bo 1m2 blachy to ok. 6kg, a dachówki ok. 50kg.

----------


## DEZET

> znalazłam taki -   http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/d05-z-garazem
> Kosztorys wydaje się być przesadzony tak myślę....okna wstawię PCV, z drzwiami tez nie będę wydziwiać i te pseudo okiennice  i to coś na rogach domu  - nie, nie,nie i jeszcze raz nieeee, tylko tynk mineralny, a dach z blachodachówki.... ech.... czasami mam dosyć.....



No to może ten http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...wo_stale/0/691 lub jego inne wersje ?

----------


## Xerses

> Ten ma połączenie domu z garażem http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/niezapominajka-z-garazem  A kotłownię można przenieść za garaż.
> 
> A Słoneczny ma tez wariant z uproszczonym dachem i  z garażem http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/sloneczny-z-garazem
> Tam tez jest koszt 218 000.
> Pozdrawiam


Weszłem z ciekawości zobaczyć nad czym tak ostro debatujecie.
Dla rozwiania paru Waszych wątpliwości i ściągnięcia Was na ziemię.
Po piersze - koszty są netto - o ile robocizne - można liczyć na netto - o tyle materiał już nie - troszkę oddaje na US no ale..........
Po drugie - to sa sztywne załozenia  - w trakcie prac budowlanych zawsze wyjdą dodatkowe koszty
Po trzecie - nie uwzględniają kosztów tzw papierologii - projekt, adaptacja, pozwolenia, projekty , wszelkiego rodzaju opłaty, odbiory KB itp mase rzeczy  które trzeba niestety opłacić.
Po czwarte - wyliczenia materiałów i ich ceny sa robione według norm - które nie zawsze są do końca zgodne z tym co chcemy mieć w domu
Po piąte - przecież ten projekt to tylko cena stanu - nazwijmy go developerskiego - i takim go trzeba odbierać. 

Niestety rzeczywistość pokaże że nie kupicie sobie drzwi marketowych - bo za  5 lat trzeba będzie je wymienic spowrotem, nie wsadzicie słabej wełny i słabego styropianu - bo dołozycie w wyzszych rachunkach za ogrzewanie i tych niestety jeszcze kilka mozna tu wymienić........ Sa rzeczy które można zrobic taniej , ale sa takie które się robi tylko raz - i tu taniej niekoniecznie znaczy dobrze.

----------


## Xerses

> U mnie robocizna kształtuje się w tych granicach. Co dopier znajomi za budowę SSZ domu w rododendronach 6 zapłacili 28 tys. U mnie ma robic ta sama firma. Bedę płacił więcej bo moja budowa jest oddalona o 40 km od ich miejsca zamieszkania a tamten domek budowali w swojej miejscowości. Myślę, że uda mi sie niedużo przekroczyć 200 tys.


Eeee no to tanich masz fachowców, stan surowy zamknięty za 35 tysięcy.......... znaczy mury, stropy, dach, okna drzwi........ bardzo tanio. Albo masz bardzo mały domek albo ja tych fachowców bym nie brał.  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Pisaliśmy o tym właśnie- nie robimy wiochy na balkonie 
> 
> SSZ za 35tys. niemożliwy? Nie chcesz -wierzyć nie musisz.  U mnie robocizna:  ściany do wieńca- 13tys., wiązary montaż- 4000, pomocnicy itp. ok. ok3-4tys. (nie chce mi się szukać dokładnie), montaż stolarki ok.1tys. Razem ok. 22tys. Reszta to moja praca. Do ww kwoty jeszcze trochę brakuje.


Więc nie piszcie o ekipie budowlanej. Swoja praca to zupełnie co innego. Pisanie półprawdy mija się z celem - bo inni czytają i - niestety sami nic nie zrobią bo albo nie umieją albo im się nie chce  :smile:  - i wpadają na minę...... a co do wiochy........ hm czyzbyś nie wietrzył pościeli ??  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> *zielony ogród*Obejżałam zdjęcia waszego domu ......... i jestem w szoku - nie dość,że szybko to jeszcze tanio i co najważniejsze baaardzo ładnie.Ogród jest cudny - chcę taki - kocham koszenie trawy, sadzenie kwiatuszków, krzaczków itp.
> Super, pogratulować



słomka, dziekuję ci za miłe słowa - owszem, szybko i tanio, ale przyjrzyj sie mojemu projektowi - jak wiele wymagań musiałam poskromić:

- nie ma garażu
- nie ma stropu (ani jednego), piętra , schodów
- jedna skromna łazienka
- najtańsza mozliwa instalacja grzewcza (prąd)
- dach z najtańszej dachówki, dwuspadowy
- ściana jednowarstwowa
- zwykłe okna


i to wyszło 220 tys. - więc porównaj to ze swoimi projektami i ze swoim budzetem. 

za te pieniądze naprawde niewiele więcej albo nic wiecej nie zrobisz.

----------


## slomka

> http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/eryk-ii-g1/
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/promyk
> 
> Szczególnie Promyk wydaje się być prosty i tani w budowie. 
> Nie wadzi też podejść do jakiegoś biura architektonicznego i zapytać, ile wezmą za projekt z adaptacją. W przypadku małych, prostych domów kalkuluje się to podobnie, co zakup gotowego projektu, a można skroić go pod siebie.


Eryk był na mojej liście ale nie wiem dlaczego go usunęlam  :wink: , 
dzięki  :hug: 
Promyk bardzo podobny

----------


## Xerses

> Cenami mogą się nie różnić, ale już więźba musi być inaczej zaprojektowana- większe przekroje, bo 1m2 blachy to ok. 6kg, a dachówki ok. 50kg.


Hehehe no w teori to tak, aczkolwiek jak sobie przypomne kostrukcje na moim domu to i dla blachy i dla dachówki była jednakowa, i jak dla mnie bardziej pod blache  :big grin: . Chociaż są teorie że obecne domy sa przewymiarowane - ale cóż konstruktorem nie jestem więc się nie wypowiadam  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Więc nie piszcie o ekipie budowlanej. Swoja praca to zupełnie co innego. Pisanie półprawdy mija się z celem - bo inni czytają i - niestety sami nic nie zrobią bo albo nie umieją albo im się nie chce  - i wpadają na minę...... a co do wiochy........ hm czyzbyś nie wietrzył pościeli ??




ja piorę pościel, nie wietrzę

a ci w wieżowcach w centrum Warszawy śpią w niewietrzonej?

----------


## Xerses

> Słomka, ten budynek może Cię kosztować raczej bliżej 300t. niz 200. Kilka przykładów:
> 
> 		wyposażenie kuchni i pom. gospodarczego	4 900 zł	
> 
> nie ma szans, to wiadomo, za tę cenę to co najwyżej skromne AGD, ale nie meble 
> 
> Moim zdaniem zupełnie nierealny kosztorys... Załóż 300.000.


Prawda , lepiej byc mile zaskoczonym niz rozczarowanym

----------


## Xerses

> ja piorę pościel, nie wietrzę
> 
> a ci w wieżowcach w centrum Warszawy śpią w niewietrzonej?


Hm co tydzień? Poza tym oprócz pościeli masz jeszcze wkład........ a jego się juz jakos tak często nie pierze  :smile:  i to bardziej pod tym katem pisałem mówiąc  "pościel"

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Hm co tydzień? Poza tym oprócz pościeli masz jeszcze wkład........ a jego się juz jakos tak często nie pierze  i to bardziej pod tym katem pisałem mówiąc  "pościel"


no wiem, żartowałam (tak mi kiedys ktoś dociął jak wietrzyłam pościel na tarasie - że sie pierze, a nie wietrzy)

ja nie mam tego problemu, bo mam parterówkę i cztery wyjścia na dwór, i mogę wietrzyc ja wszędzie - nawet w lesie sosnowym (jonizacja)

a i dopisuję do tematu wietrzenia - w ostre mrozy polecam wyrzucanie materacy z łóżka na dwór - wszystkie roztocza giną.

----------


## Xerses

> słomka, dziekuję ci za miłe słowa - owszem, szybko i tanio, ale przyjrzyj sie mojemu projektowi - jak wiele wymagań musiałam poskromić:
> 
> - nie ma garażu
> - nie ma stropu (ani jednego), piętra , schodów
> - jedna skromna łazienka
> - najtańsza mozliwa instalacja grzewcza (prąd)
> - dach z najtańszej dachówki, dwuspadowy
> - ściana jednowarstwowa
> - zwykłe okna
> ...


wreszcie jakas realna opinia  :smile:

----------


## slomka

> Moim zdaniem pokazujesz *olinku* projekty za duże do zrealizowania za 200. Nic *słomka* nie wspomina, że mieliby na przykład sami murować. 
> Kotłownię można przenieść za garaż, ale też trzeba by ją powiększyć (podobnie jak w Promyku).


*olinek*bardzo się stara ale te koszty....
A co do murowania samemu, to niestety odpada, może fundamenty :Confused:  , na resztę mąż nie będzie miał czasu - praca.Poza tym nie mamy rodziców( ja mam mamę)którzy by nam pomogli, reszta rodziny też sporo "okrojona".....
Zostają więc znajome ekipy ....

----------


## slomka

> Moim zdaniem zupełnie nierealny kosztorys... Załóż 300.000.


Mnie też sie tak wydaje....niestety.... :sad:

----------


## bowess

No i widać w czym rzecz. *słomce* podoba się dom *Zielonego ogrodu*, ale sama musi mieć większy kąt nachylenia dachu, potrzebuje trzeciej sypialni, kotłowni na paliwo stałe i garażu. Czyli teoretycznie pasowałby jej warinat II, do którego wcześniej dałam link. Oczywiście zmiana kąta dachu konieczna, a to zwiększyłoby troszkę jego powierzchnię. I dochodzimy do kosztów. Ten wariant bez wykończeń wewnętrznych (tynki, sufity, posadzki, malowanie, okładziny) jest wyceniony na 280 tysięcy netto. Czyli na mój nos do wprowadzenia i przy budowie ekipami (oczywiście cały czas się targujemy, szukamy promocji, z niczym nie szalejemy) za 320 tysięcy by był. Wniosek - albo *słomka* dozbiera brakującą stówę, albo zacznie coś przycinać z koncepcji domu.

----------


## Xerses

> Ja za robociznę SSO zapłaciłem 38tys.zł (w tym płyta fundamentowa).
> Swoją ekipę polecę każdemu 
> Okna wstawiała ekipa od okien-1tys.zł.


Ach jak ja lubie takie porównania. Co by nie było - cena cenie nie rowna , jakosc wykoniania tez, rejon Polski tez i ostatecznie konstrukcja budynku jego wielkość i warunki terenowe tez  :smile:

----------


## slomka

> słomka, dziekuję ci za miłe słowa - owszem, szybko i tanio, ale przyjrzyj sie mojemu projektowi - jak wiele wymagań musiałam poskromić:
> 
> - nie ma garażu
> - nie ma stropu (ani jednego), piętra , schodów
> - jedna skromna łazienka
> - najtańsza mozliwa instalacja grzewcza (prąd)
> - dach z najtańszej dachówki, dwuspadowy
> - ściana jednowarstwowa
> - zwykłe okna
> ...


Wiem, wiem, im więcej czytam tym  barzdiej uświadamiam sobie ,że za 200 tyś , tego co bym chciała to  nie postawię, no chyba że będę budowała kilka lat  :tongue:  :tongue: ,  albo w między czasie skończy się okrutna sprawa spadkowa i sprzedam dom wsi , wtedy może , może - 

Zawsze trzeba mieć nadzieję......

----------


## slomka

> No i widać w czym rzecz. *słomce* podoba się dom *Zielonego ogrodu*, ale sama musi mieć większy kąt nachylenia dachu, potrzebuje trzeciej sypialni, kotłowni na paliwo stałe i garażu.


Z tym dachem to nie mój problem tylko Gminy -MPZP tak sobie ubzdurał i cóż na to poradzić....

----------


## slomka

> Tu dziennik budowy i  koszty 
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...e+dzia%C5%82ki


Czytam , czytam i się zastanawiam...... :cool:

----------


## Xerses

> Z tym dachem to nie mój problem tylko Gminy -MPZP tak sobie ubzdurał i cóż na to poradzić....


No z uzredem  bedzie ciezko pzewalczyc, co nie znaczy że można - znajomości albo troche zielonych i wszystko się da  :smile:  - no chyba że strefa zabytkowa - ale nie takie rzeczy się widziało  :big tongue:

----------


## Kwitko

> Ja za robociznę SSO zapłaciłem 38tys.zł (w tym płyta fundamentowa).
> Swoją ekipę polecę każdemu 
> Okna wstawiała ekipa od okien-1tys.zł.


A mi się wydaję że 38 tys za SSO to wcale tak mało nie jest. 
 Xerses to według Ciebie ile powinna wziąć dobra ekipa która zrobi solidnie?  Za 50 tys. będzie już dobrze?

----------


## marynata

> Ach jak ja lubie takie porównania. Co by nie było - cena cenie nie rowna , jakosc wykoniania tez, rejon Polski tez i ostatecznie konstrukcja budynku jego wielkość i warunki terenowe tez


Jeszcze bardzo istotne jaki dach,kominy,czy wchodzą w to także stropy i jakie,no i koszty pośrednie(geodeta,koparka,szalunki,stemple)jedna ekipa to wszystko ma,innej musi organizować inwestor.
Tego niestety nie da się porównać.

----------


## DEZET

> No z uzredem  bedzie ciezko pzewalczyc, co nie znaczy że można - znajomości albo troche zielonych i wszystko się da  - no chyba że strefa zabytkowa - ale nie takie rzeczy się widziało


Takie rzeczy powinno się tępić w zarodku. Jest legalna droga do osiągnięcia celu- zaskarżenie decyzji i wniosek o odstępstwo, czy jak to zwą.
Co do wietrzenia Zielony Ogród odpisała :tongue: , a budowanie balkonu, żeby pościel wywietrzyć bez sensu.
Może Tobie podobają się takie a'la włoskie "wystawki" na sznurkach, czy balkonach, mnie nie.

----------


## Xerses

> A mi się wydaję że 38 tys za SSO to wcale tak mało nie jest. 
>  Xerses to według Ciebie ile powinna wziąć dobra ekipa która zrobi solidnie?  Za 50 tys. będzie już dobrze?


Jak napisałem wczesniej - nie da się porównać kosztów budowy SSO lub SSZ nawet tych samych budynków. Tu nie chodzi o to że jak ktoś krzyknie 5o tysiaków tzn że jest ok. Lecz pisanie ze ktoś wybudował dom za 38 tysięcy - fundamenty, zero, mury, strop kominy,dach itd , bez pisania jaki to dom jakie warunki, jaka technologia - jest po prostu bezsensem. Swoją droga 38 o tysięcy to nie jest dużo (oczywiście na obecne ceny rynkowe ). 2 lata temu za moją chate - za same mury - dzwoniłem aby sprawdzic , bo budowałem przeciez sam - kolesie krzyczeli mi 27-30 tsięcy bez obejrzenia projektu - po usłyszeniu metrażu, a gdzie reszta?

Druga kwestia - dobra ekipa się ceni - dobra tzn taka której historie możesz sprawdzić naocznie i popytac inwestora co sadzi o ich pracy. Byc moze znajdziesz za 30 tysięcy i bedziesz zadowolony. Ja ostrzegam i mówie tylko o tym aby nie popadac w huraoptymizm. Swego czasu gdy robiłem tynki wziąłem sobie ekipe - której w zasadzie bardzo nie znałem. Byli - może nienajtańsi - no ale nie drodzy. I to był mój pierwszy i jedyny błąd że zweryfikowałem ich tylko na jednej budowie - i to w trakcie a nie po zakończeniu inwestycji. Teraz gdy niedawno malowałem to tyle jeszcze ku...ew pusciłem że na cały przyszły rok chyba wystarczy. 

Niedawno ogladałem  i w zasadzie obserwowałem budowe niedużego domku - koszt robocizny chyba około 40 tysiecy z dachem - SSO - ale powiem Ci szczerze...... jakość za ceną niestety poszła.

----------


## pesce

Xerses, widać, ze bardzo chcesz  podważyć nawet to co piszą Ci co pewne etapy budowy mają już za sobą .
Poza tym chciałabym dodać od siebie żebyś (skoro odnosisz się do wypowiedzi kilku autorów) używał takie ikonki "multicytat"  ostatnia ikona w formie dymka z cudzysłowem i plusik.

Słomko, sama zastanawiam się nad budową już od ponad dwóch lat. NIe ma co patrzeć na kosztorysy pokazywane przez biura. Moim zdaniem są na prawdę hurraoptymistyczne. lepiej rzetelnie się przygotować do budowy. Właściwie sprecyzować swoje potrzeby i możliwości i dopiero potem szukać projektu. Zrobić symulację dot. sposobu ogrzewania i jego kosztów.Trzymam kciuki za dobre decyzje.

----------


## Xerses

> Takie rzeczy powinno się tępić w zarodku. Jest legalna droga do osiągnięcia celu- zaskarżenie decyzji i wniosek o odstępstwo, czy jak to zwą.
> Co do wietrzenia Zielony Ogród odpisała, a budowanie balkonu, żeby pościel wywietrzyć bez sensu.
> Może Tobie podobają się takie a'la włoskie "wystawki" na sznurkach, czy balkonach, mnie nie.


nie no.......  :smile:  rozbawiłeś mnie  :smile:  nie budowałem balkonu tylko po to aby na nim pościel wieszać  :big grin:  Po prostu chciałem go miec  - i tyle  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Xerses, widać, ze bardzo chcesz  podważyć nawet to co piszą Ci co pewne etapy budowy mają już za sobą .
> .


Skoro tak twierdzisz............

----------


## Xerses

> jeszcze bardzo istotne jaki dach,kominy,czy wchodzą w to także stropy i jakie,no i koszty pośrednie(geodeta,koparka,szalunki,stemple)jedna ekipa to wszystko ma,innej musi organizować inwestor.
> Tego niestety nie da się porównać.


dokładnie tak

----------


## cieniewicz

> Szczerze, to uważam że 300 tyś to żaden kosmos. Uważam że nie ma szans wybudować dom za 200 tyś.



Wybuduj trochę mniejszy dom.... PROPONUJE PROJEKT z7 z pracowni Z500... spokojnie pod klucz za 200 tys wybudujesz. Nawet umeblujesz.  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Wybuduj trochę mniejszy dom.... PROPONUJE PROJEKT z7 z pracowni Z500... spokojnie pod klucz za 200 tys wybudujesz. Nawet umeblujesz.


samochód też w cenie?? :big lol:

----------


## lola_lilu

> No, no, no... jestem pod wrażeniem. 
> 
> Kto z forum pierwszy bierze się za stawianie samostoja? 
> 
> *heine84* wrócę do kwestii stropu, bo na razie tylko *front* zabrał głos. Mam strop monolityczny, bo i poddasze użytkowe. Trudno mi powiedzieć, czy jest to tanie, czy drogie rozwiązanie. Jak ktoś poda konkretne koszty innych rozwiązań, to może coś porównamy. 
> W kwestii materiałów - na  75 m2 stropu poszło 15m3 betonu i 1,4t stali (560kg na wieniec, reszta to belka na środku i sam strop). Można przeliczyć według aktualnych cen. Do tego niezbędne są szalunki i stemple, dość dużo stempli. Niewątpliwie jest to również spory koszt, ale u nas i ściany fundamentowe były w szalunkach, schody zewnętrzne, taras, więc dechy były wielokrotnego użytku. Stemple jeszcze podpierały strop, a już byli chętni na ich odkupienie, więc się mogą zwrócić choćby częściowo. U nas problemem byłoby raczej znalezienie ekipy do takiego stropu. Lokalnie coś ze zbrojarzami cienko, więc robocizna mogłaby pociągnąć, bo dla ekip w standardzie budowy jest ułożenie stropu typu teriva, a zrobienie monolitu to już ekstrasy.
> 
> *lola_lilu* czy przeglądałaś również projekty domów z poddaszem? Może znalazłabyś coś już z właściwym kątem nachylenia dachu, a w ramach adaptacji architekt by po prostu wykreślił poddasze. Plusami takiego rozwiązania byłyby:
> -niższe koszty adaptacji gotowca
> ...


Bowess, strony świata są w porządku  :wink:  Zamówiliśmy już wstępnie Bonifacego z MG Projekt. Oglądaliśmy projekty i sprawa wygląda następująco: pomiędzy 38-45 stopni są domy z zagosp poddaszem, ale albo duże, albo bez możliwości zrobienia 2 sypialni na dole. A dla nas to ważne, bo tak jak pisałam, chcemy mieć alternatywę, dół albo dół + góra.
Będziemy ogrzewać prawdopodobnie ekogroszkiem. W biurze projektowym poinformowali mnie, że projekt Bonifacy ma kotłownię przystosowaną na wstawienie kotła co na ekogroszek. Okazało się, że mój kolega ma uprawnienia arch. i zrobi nam przeróbkę dachu w cenie dużo niższej niż oferowali się inni architekci.  Na razie wszystko idzie bardzo dobrze. Dzięki Wam zmieniliśmy projekt i rozsądniej podeszliśmy do kwestii dachu(zamiana filigranowego na Bonifacego), okazało się, że ludzie niepazerni jeszcze istnieją  :smile:  A jesienią zaczynamy papierkologię.
P.S. a jeśli dobrze pójdzie to adaptacja nas wyniesie jakieś 2000zł więc chyba nie tak źle?

----------


## msdracula

Niestety ceny robocizny w niektórych rejonach takie są...nasz sąsiad za postawienie parteru plus prosty dwuspadowy dach płaci 40tyś. ( piwnica ze stropem już była postawiona) Drugi sąsiad za fundamenty i piwnicę ze stropem 20tyś. Także nie ma co się licytować. 
Są rejony Polski gdzie poniżej pewnego pułapu nie zejdziesz, a jak zejdziesz to niekoniecznie się to potem opłaca  :wink: 

My jak szukaliśmy ekipy do dachu ( dach 4spadowy, lukarny..) to z ciekawości zapytaliśmy ile razem z piętrem, to były oferty nawet za 70tyś  :sick:  a niektóre firmy za sam strop chciały 15tyś ( monolit, 80m kw.)  :sick:  a jedni nie dość, że drodzy ot od razu zastrzegli ,zę trzeba będzie płyty osb kupić bo z deskami to oni się nie bawią!
Jak ktoś daje 40tyś za cały SSO od początku, to uważam że jest to mega tanio i jak dodatkowo ekipa dobra, polecana i udało się wstrzelić w termin to tylko gratulować  :wink: 

więc jak ktoś ma ograniczony budżet, to lepiej też się rozeznać w cenach robocizny w SWOIM rejonie. A nie brać pod uwagę tego ,że ktoś na forum dał za SSO 30 parę tysięcy  :smile:

----------


## bowess

*lola_lilu* polecam w takim razie poświęcić jakąś godzinkę czy dwie i usiąść z mężem do komputera celem zrobienia rozeznania w piecach. To naprawdę ważny element, a ponieważ Bonifacy ma kotłownię malutką, dobrze byłoby choćby z grubsza ustalić, jaki piec, jaki zasobnik na ciepłą wodę by wam odpowiadał. Biuro twierdzi, że kotłownia jest przystosowana do ekogroszku, ale nie wiem, czy nie jest to takie mówienie, żeby sprzedać projekt. Piec potrzebuje kawałka podłogi - trzeba zachować przepisowe odległości od ścian i mieć trochę miejsca na w miarę wygodną obsługę pieca.
Też szukaliśmy małego domu z dwoma sypialniami na parterze, faktycznie nie ma takich za wiele. Na pewno nasz i z12. Czy one są jakieś specjalnie duże to bym nie powiedziała - oba mają po około siedemdziesiąt metrów parteru.  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> P.S. a jeśli dobrze pójdzie to adaptacja nas wyniesie jakieś 2000zł więc chyba nie tak źle?


Przyzwoicie. Z ekogroszkiem jest tu odrebny temat założony na FM - ranking kotłów na ekogroszek - bo pewnie tam trafisz. Tylko jak zaczniesz czytac - a sporo tam tego - to zapewne złapiesz metlik w głowie - który powiększą Ci znawcy-sprzedawcy na tym forum - jak tylko się odezwiesz - zaraz dostaniesz na priva kilka ofert  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: . Jak dojdziesz do tego etapu daj znac - to coś wymyslimy,może coś Ci podpowiem. Powodzenia w budowaniu !

----------


## Xerses

> *lola_lilu* polecam w takim razie poświęcić jakąś godzinkę czy dwie i usiąść z mężem do komputera celem zrobienia rozeznania w piecach. To naprawdę ważny element, a ponieważ Bonifacy ma kotłownię malutką, dobrze byłoby choćby z grubsza ustalić, jaki piec, jaki zasobnik na ciepłą wodę by wam odpowiadał.


Pomieszczenie i owszem jest tu bardzo ważne - ale jeszcze ważniejsze - jest umieszczenie komina. Znając rodzaj i model pieca - ustawisz odpowiednio komin. Nawet w dużej kotłowni - jak niefortunnie jest ustawiony komin - bedziesz miec problem z dobrym ustawieniem pieca.

W budowaniu juz tak jest że pozornie tematy "przyszłości" nas nie dotycza a potem okazuje sie że pewne kwestie trzeba juz przemyślec na etapie planowania  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> nie no.......  rozbawiłeś mnie  nie budowałem balkonu tylko po to aby na nim pościel wieszać  Po prostu chciałem go miec  - i tyle


Chciałeś i masz ale ile razy na nim siedzisz... i tak prawdy się nie dowiemy  :wink:  Każdy coś tam chce, nie każdego stać przy założeniach tego wątku na extrasy, jakimi jest np. balkon.Wolałbym zamiast niego mieć przykładowo 3cm ocieplenia więcej- wydatek uzasadniony ekonomicznie ( w granicach rozsądku).
Każdy kto dzielił się tu swoimi kosztami  SSO, SSZ pisze co wykonał sam, co ekipa. Czytający może zajrzeć w stopkę i zobaczyć jaki to dom (u większości) :wink:  . Mamy różnorodność materiałów i technologii budowy do podejrzenia. Wybór i tak pozostanie w gestii inwestora.

----------


## Xerses

> Chciałeś i masz ale ile razy na nim siedzisz... i tak prawdy się nie dowiemy  Każdy coś tam chce, nie każdego stać przy założeniach tego wątku na extrasy, jakimi jest np. balkon.Wolałbym zamiast niego mieć przykładowo 3cm ocieplenia więcej- wydatek uzasadniony ekonomicznie ( w granicach rozsądku).
> Każdy kto dzielił się tu swoimi kosztami  SSO, SSZ pisze co wykonał sam, co ekipa. Czytający może zajrzeć w stopkę i zobaczyć jaki to dom (u większości) . Mamy różnorodność materiałów i technologii budowy do podejrzenia. Wybór i tak pozostanie w gestii inwestora.


Hm, tak po prawdzie nieczęsto - ale był w projekcie i podoba mi się że jest. Co nie oznacza że jest uzasadniony ekonomicznie  :smile:  Tyle że w całej tej historii z budowaniem domu nie można sie chyba tak do końca dać zwariować  :smile:

----------


## lola_lilu

> Przyzwoicie. Z ekogroszkiem jest tu odrebny temat założony na FM - ranking kotłów na ekogroszek - bo pewnie tam trafisz. Tylko jak zaczniesz czytac - a sporo tam tego - to zapewne złapiesz metlik w głowie - który powiększą Ci znawcy-sprzedawcy na tym forum - jak tylko się odezwiesz - zaraz dostaniesz na priva kilka ofert . Jak dojdziesz do tego etapu daj znac - to coś wymyslimy,może coś Ci podpowiem. Powodzenia w budowaniu !


Oj, na temat kotłów to ja się nie wypowiadam, bo wiedzę mam tylko taką, że : "NIE MA PIECA C.O. JEST KOCIOŁ! Kocioł! Piec to jest do pieczenia ciasta"
 :big lol:  
 Tym się zajmie mój Mąż i Tato. 

Bowess biuro projektowe niby w papierach zaznacza, że jest to kotłownia na paliwo stałe, bo nie daj Boże czegoś, to przecież pierwsze co sprawdzają, to czy przypadkiem nie jest samowola. 

W październiku prawdopodobnie spotkamy się z architektem, który adaptuje i pomoże nam rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości.  


A co do tematu pościeli i wiochy, to lepiej zajmijcie się majtami wiszącymi od strony ulicy  :big tongue: 
Nie ma to jak oglądać bieliznę sąsiadki  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

O majtach to nawet wspominać nie chcemy  :wink:

----------


## lola_lilu

Och, jak to mój Mąż mówi: "nie ma to ja odrobina koronki"  :wink:  

A poważnie: to rzeczywiście pościel można wietrzyć na ogrodzie a nie koniecznie wyrzucać ją na balkon. Mi to nie przeszkadza, ale ważne są też względy praktyczne. 

Kiedyś moja sąsiadka złorzeczyła na bandytów, złodziei co jej pościel z tarasu ukradli. Pojechała do pracy, wróciła i... nie ma .... zniknęła. Jak się dowiedziałam co się dzieje, to przyszłam skruszona i przyznałam się do winy, jako sprawczyni całego zamieszania, że to ja zabrałam do siebie jej pościel bo była burza i nie chciałam żeby jej kołdry zamokły. OD razu zyskałam miano bohatera  :big grin:  :big lol:  
A z balkonu byłoby mi ciężko zabrać kołderki  :big tongue: 
PS jesteśmy z sąsiadką w bardzo zażyłych stosunkach.

----------


## Xerses

ta....... to są dopiero widoki  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> O majtach to nawet wspominać nie chcemy


To zależy kto wywiesza.
Bo rozmiar S ogląda się zupełnie inaczej niż XXXXL  :rotfl:

----------


## DEZET

> To zależy kto wywiesza.
> Bo rozmiar S ogląda się zupełnie inaczej niż XXXXL


Nie, no Proszę Panią -namioty suszymy na tarasie... ze względu na wielkość :big lol:

----------


## bowess

*lola_lilu* mi nie chodzi o to, że coś w tej kotłowni może być niezgodnie z przepisami, tylko tak jak pisze *Xerses* o możliwość ustawienia i wygodnej obsługi kotła (jak już mamy być precyzyjni  :smile:   ). W każdym razie dobrze byłoby, żeby mąż i tato już teraz spojrzeli na interesujące ich modele kotłów w kontekście kotłowni, która ma jakieś 1,6m szerokości. 

Gacie na widoku, pościel wywieszona, a ja mam jeszcze taką obserwację, że na moim osiedlu przy kilku domach ludzie mają z tyłu tarasy, a siedzą w w wolnym czasie przed wejściem - jedzą, piją, lulki palą. Jakaś potrzeba ekspozycji, czy raczej obserwacji terenu?  :smile:

----------


## lola_lilu

> *lola_lilu* mi nie chodzi o to, że coś w tej kotłowni może być niezgodnie z przepisami, tylko tak jak pisze *Xerses* o możliwość ustawienia i wygodnej obsługi kotła (jak już mamy być precyzyjni   ). W każdym razie dobrze byłoby, żeby mąż i tato już teraz spojrzeli na interesujące ich modele kotłów w kontekście kotłowni, która ma jakieś 1,6m szerokości. 
> 
> Gacie na widoku, pościel wywieszona, a ja mam jeszcze taką obserwację, że na moim osiedlu przy kilku domach ludzie mają z tyłu tarasy, a siedzą w w wolnym czasie przed wejściem - jedzą, piją, lulki palą. Jakaś potrzeba ekspozycji, czy raczej obserwacji terenu?


To raczej ekshibicjonizm. Ja mam traumę z dzieciństwa, jak widziałam sąsiada w kąpielówkach w paski. A nie należał do umięśnionych, wręcz przeciwnie skóra i kości. I pamiętam kiedyś procesję Bożego Ciała, a ten zasuwa w kąpielówach po ogrodzie i pręży klatę do słońca. Podobno akcja była bo zapytałam się na cały głos rodziców "a czemu ten pan w majtkach chodzi>?" Podobno zepsułam powagę procesji i nabożeństwa  :wink:

----------


## Xerses

> *lola_lilu* mi nie chodzi o to, że coś w tej kotłowni może być niezgodnie z przepisami, tylko tak jak pisze *Xerses* o możliwość ustawienia i wygodnej obsługi kotła (jak już mamy być precyzyjni   ). W każdym razie dobrze byłoby, żeby mąż i tato już teraz spojrzeli na interesujące ich modele kotłów w kontekście kotłowni, która ma jakieś 1,6m szerokości.


Dokładnie. Zwróć uwgę że "KOCIOŁ"  :smile:  na ekogroszek ma rozmiar w okolicach 110-120 cm - patrzac po szerokości kocioł + zasobnik. W niedużej kotłowni - kluczowe stanie sie umiejscowienie komina - oraz sposób przyłączenia - czy kocioł będzie miał wylot spalin z tyłu- boku czy u góry - w zależności od modelu i producenta. Dodatkowo trzeba doliczyc odegłość kotła od ściany i ta sama ściany od zasobnika zatem te 160 cm szerokości to tak dużo nie jest..............

----------


## Xerses

O tym że gdzies trzeba trzymac ekogroszek nie wspominam - bo na dworze raczej lezeć nie powinien   :smile:

----------


## slomka

> O tym że gdzies trzeba trzymac ekogroszek nie wspominam - bo na dworze raczej lezeć nie powinien


No właśnie, też o tym myślę, no bo u mnie nie ma gazu i raczej nas nie "zagazują". :big lol:

----------


## slomka

A tak wogóle , to zaczęłam się zastanawiać nad oddzielnym garażem, który mogę sobie postawić w innym terminie - chyba :Confused:  Ale co wtedy z kotłownią, podiwniczanie, nawet częściowe też jest kosztowne, a w domu kocioł na eko..... :stir the pot: 
Może jakieś rady, sugestie     :yes:

----------


## DEZET

> A tak wogóle , to zaczęłam się zastanawiać nad oddzielnym garażem, który mogę sobie postawić w innym terminie - chyba Ale co wtedy z kotłownią, podiwniczanie, nawet częściowe też jest kosztowne, a w domu kocioł na eko.....
> Może jakieś rady, sugestie


Patrzyłaś na link, który podawałem-  Irysa z kotłownią?

----------


## slomka

> Patrzyłaś na link, który podawałem-  Irysa z kotłownią?


No pewnie, ale nachylenie dachu eliminuje ten projekt  :sad:

----------


## bowess

Kąt dachu można zmienić przecież. Jak tak na sztywno będziesz szukać, to ciężko trafić ideał, który by żadnych zmian nie wymagał.

----------


## marynata

Może faktycznie najlepszym wyjściem jest projekt indywidualny zamówiony u mądrego architekta  :wink: .Koszt wyższy,ale ten wydatek zwróci się w idealnie spasowanym do budżetu i potrzeb projekcie.

----------


## Kwitko

Slomka to na czym stanęło? Teraz jedynym kryterium wyboru jest kotłownia na paliwo stałe? Na kąt dachu w ogóle nie patrz, zmieni go projektant na etapie adaptacji.

----------


## DEZET

> No pewnie, ale nachylenie dachu eliminuje ten projekt


Nachylenie można zmienić i... masz na górze jeszcze możliwość adaptacji poddasza  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Może faktycznie najlepszym wyjściem jest projekt indywidualny zamówiony u mądrego architekta .Koszt wyższy,ale ten wydatek zwróci się w idealnie spasowanym do budżetu i potrzeb projekcie.


Jakoś nie bardzo wierzę, że projektant podejmie się dostosowania potrzeb mieszkańców i spięcia tego z budżetem.

----------


## marynata

Ja też nie  :big lol:  ale my tu możemy Słomce mówić co ma jej rysować  :wink:

----------


## Kasia242

> Nachylenie można zmienić i... masz na górze jeszcze możliwość adaptacji poddasza


My najpierw wybieraliśmy projekt.jeszcze działki nie mieliśmy ,ale projekt kupiony :big grin: ...i potem wyszło..
Do dzis się motamy z katem nachylenia dachu bo.... najważniejsze sa warunki zabudowy...my w ogóle nie wzięliśmy pod uwagę że gdziekolwiek na ziemi nie pozwolą nam ostawić dachu naszego domku na 22 stopnie..błąd...nie pozwolili...ba! ...Pani urbanistka na początku chciała nam wcisnąć minimum 45 stopni , już widzę Z7 z takim dachem....dało sie z oporami zejść do 35 st....
Także trzeba dobrze zaplanować a projekt kupować na końcu..po działce i warunkach zabudowy :smile: 
Nachylenie łatwo zmienić ale nie wiadomo jak ten dom będzie potem wyglądał. :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## slomka

> Także trzeba dobrze zaplanować a projekt kupować na końcu..po działce i warunkach zabudowy
> Nachylenie łatwo zmienić ale nie wiadomo jak ten dom będzie potem wyglądał.
> 
> pozdrawiam


Otóż to...

----------


## slomka

> Ja też nie  ale my tu możemy Słomce mówić co ma jej rysować


Spoko, spoko  :wink: 

Może będzie dobrze.... :big grin:

----------


## lola_lilu

> O tym że gdzies trzeba trzymac ekogroszek nie wspominam - bo na dworze raczej lezeć nie powinien


Z przechowywaniem to akurat nie będzie problemu, bo obok są rodzice i mają duży budynek gospodarczy z garażem. A my w przyszłości wybudujemy garaż z miejscem do przechowywania ekogroszku. 

Ja Was najmocniej przepraszam, ale ja i tak nie znam się na kotłach. Wczoraj właśnie Tato z Mężem coś omawiali a propos kotłów. Mój kochany Rodzic zna się na tym bardziej niż M, więc liczę na to, że wszystko się uda i jakoś się tam ten kocioł pomieści. Na projekcie komin jest zlokalizowany tuż przy ścianie szczytowej 
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/bonifacy 

Zresztą nie chcę pisać, bo niewiele w tym temacie umiem powiedzieć. Jakoś tak może naiwnie liczę, że jeżeli arch zaprojektował, to chyba wie co robi? A może się mylę...

----------


## lola_lilu

Słomko, weź pod uwagę co Ci radzą forumowicze. Mi też się podobał inny projekt, a dzięki nim zdałam sobie sprawę, że naraziłabym się na niepotrzebne koszty. Ludzie są tu naprawdę życzliwi...

A moje pytanie jest inne: na co CI garaż w budynku??? Chcesz płacić za metr garażu 2000zł? Bo średnio tyle Cię wyniesie? Nie lepiej zamówić gotowy i postawić obok? W muratorze z sierpnia jest cały artykuł o tym i cenniki i namiary na firmy. Kotłownię na stałe rozumiem. Też mamy ten 'problem', ale garaż? Naprawdę nie przejdziecie tych kilku metrów w deszczu czy śniegu do domu? 
To są naprawdę duże koszty. Nie zostawisz posadzki, bo z czasem cały brud z kół(a nie bedziesz codziennie zasuwać z miotłą po garażu) będzie w korzytarzu a później w domu! Będziesz musiała położyć płytki. Po za tym, zastanów się jakie masz auto, czy na gaz czy na benzynę. Naprawdę za 15000 można postawić fajny garaż. A pomieszczenie na górze, żebym nie wiem jak izolował, będzie zawsze chłodniejsze od reszty.

Pomyśl o tym.

----------


## Xerses

> Z przechowywaniem to akurat nie będzie problemu, bo obok są rodzice i mają duży budynek gospodarczy z garażem. A my w przyszłości wybudujemy garaż z miejscem do przechowywania ekogroszku. 
> 
> Ja Was najmocniej przepraszam, ale ja i tak nie znam się na kotłach. Wczoraj właśnie Tato z Mężem coś omawiali a propos kotłów. Mój kochany Rodzic zna się na tym bardziej niż M, więc liczę na to, że wszystko się uda i jakoś się tam ten kocioł pomieści. Na projekcie komin jest zlokalizowany tuż przy ścianie szczytowej 
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/bonifacy 
> 
> Zresztą nie chcę pisać, bo niewiele w tym temacie umiem powiedzieć. Jakoś tak może naiwnie liczę, że jeżeli arch zaprojektował, to chyba wie co robi? A może się mylę...


Mylisz się. Ja w swoim projekcie miałem dwa modele kotłowni - jeden na gaz - i pewnie byłoby fajnie z rozmieszczeniem - i drugi kocioł na paliwo stałe. Ale kocioł - zazwyczaj liczony bez zasobnika. Ja tego nie przewidziałem i zrobiłem komin jak w dokumentacji. I powiem ci tak. Dobrze że mam dużą kotlownie - ponad 10 m2 - bo inaczej przejścia z kotłowni do garazu bym nie miał  :smile:  Nie wnikam że wiele rzeczy na etapie  adaptacji się zmieniło - bo zaplanowane przez architekta - nie byłoby życiowe  :smile:  A i tak nie przewidzisz wszystkiego. Jak to mówią ......... trzeci dom wybudujesz taki jaki naprawde będziesz chciał - pozostałe dwa to eksperymenty  :big grin: 

Odnośnie kotla - jeśli tato się zna to ok.

----------


## Kasia242

> To nie znaczy,że jesteś skazana na węgiel.
> W małym tanim domu kocioł na ekogroszek jest wręcz nie wskazany ekonomicznie 
> 
> Ja u siebie przed budową odrzuciłem od razu gaz i węgiel,dla mnie są to drogie sprawy,mimo,że kopalnie mam 5 km od domu a gaz przy działce


Przy 180m2 odrzuciłeś gaz,mając go przy działce? To czym podgrzejesz CWU? Ogrzewanie rozumiem elektryczne?
pozdrawiam

----------


## bury_kocur

*Arturo* grzeje prądem  :smile:  I na razie, w teorii, jest zadowolony ze swojej decyzji. Ja byłam natomiast bardzo zadowolona, że mam gaz w drodze - i bez wahania się podłączamy. I też, w teorii, na razie mnie to cieszy. Dla każdego coś miłego  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> *Arturo* grzeje prądem  I na razie, w teorii, jest zadowolony ze swojej decyzji. Ja byłam natomiast bardzo zadowolona, że mam gaz w drodze - i bez wahania się podłączamy. I też, w teorii, na razie mnie to cieszy. Dla każdego coś miłego


Na razie jest zadowolony z decyzji bo jeszcze nie używa  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## slomka

> A moje pytanie jest inne: na co CI garaż w budynku??? Chcesz płacić za metr garażu 2000zł? Bo średnio tyle Cię wyniesie? Nie lepiej zamówić gotowy i postawić obok? W muratorze z sierpnia jest cały artykuł o tym i cenniki i namiary na firmy. Kotłownię na stałe rozumiem. Też mamy ten 'problem', ale garaż? Naprawdę nie przejdziecie tych kilku metrów w deszczu czy śniegu do domu? 
> To są naprawdę duże koszty. Nie zostawisz posadzki, bo z czasem cały brud z kół(a nie bedziesz codziennie zasuwać z miotłą po garażu) będzie w korzytarzu a później w domu! Będziesz musiała położyć płytki.Naprawdę za 15000 można postawić fajny garaż. A pomieszczenie na górze, żebym nie wiem jak izolował, będzie zawsze chłodniejsze od reszty.
> 
> Pomyśl o tym.


Blaszaka nie chcę, mam teraz, a spacer z garażu mam przećwiczony - zanim zrobiłam podjazd w pierwszym domu, to brodziłam w błotku i koleinach, nie wspomnę o tym że milion razy nie mogłam przejechać autem :mad: , to mi nie straszne, chodzi o to,że muszę mieć kotłownię, a wiem że na ekogroszek to zawsze będzie się kurzyć, dymić i tym podobne.... :mad:  a ja tego w domu raczej nie chcę.




> Po za tym, zastanów się jakie masz auto, czy na gaz czy na benzynę.


mam diesla i odpalanie go , nawet w garażu(blaszaku)-koszmar :mad: , murowany, ocieplony - tak 
Ale raczej stanie na tym że będzie w bryle

----------


## slomka

> Z przechowywaniem to akurat nie będzie problemu, bo obok są rodzice i mają duży budynek gospodarczy z garażem. A my w przyszłości wybudujemy garaż z miejscem do przechowywania ekogroszku.


No to masz super, bo tam gdzie my będziemy budować jest jeszcze pięknie i dziewiczo a do rodziny będę miała jakieś 200 km :sad:

----------


## slomka

> Ja u siebie przed budową odrzuciłem od razu gaz i węgiel,dla mnie są to drogie sprawy,mimo,że kopalnie mam 5 km od domu a gaz przy działce


A ja niezastanawiałbym się nad gazem sekundy ale" life is brutal"  a ludzie ....... u nas nie chcą gazu - nie i już...... :mad:

----------


## gall86

Tak się zastanawiam czy kupując projekt z doklejonym z boku garażem, można ten garaż wybudować i wykończyć w innym terminie niż dom? Czy nie ma takiej opcji?

----------


## DEZET

> Słomko, weź pod uwagę co Ci radzą forumowicze. Mi też się podobał inny projekt, a dzięki nim zdałam sobie sprawę, że naraziłabym się na niepotrzebne koszty. Ludzie są tu naprawdę życzliwi...
> 
> A moje pytanie jest inne: na co CI garaż w budynku??? Chcesz płacić za metr garażu 2000zł? Bo średnio tyle Cię wyniesie? Nie lepiej zamówić gotowy i postawić obok? W muratorze z sierpnia jest cały artykuł o tym i cenniki i namiary na firmy. Kotłownię na stałe rozumiem. Też mamy ten 'problem', ale garaż? Naprawdę nie przejdziecie tych kilku metrów w deszczu czy śniegu do domu? 
> To są naprawdę duże koszty. Nie zostawisz posadzki, bo z czasem cały brud z kół(a nie bedziesz codziennie zasuwać z miotłą po garażu) będzie w korzytarzu a później w domu! Będziesz musiała położyć płytki. Po za tym, zastanów się jakie masz auto, czy na gaz czy na benzynę. Naprawdę za 15000 można postawić fajny garaż. A pomieszczenie na górze, żebym nie wiem jak izolował, będzie zawsze chłodniejsze od reszty.
> Pomyśl o tym.


Niestety ale mylisz się trochę. Liczyłem kiedyś na potrzeby wątku koszt swojego garażu przyległego do domu i właśnie dla niego na gotowo wyszło ok.15tys. za 27m2. Wolnostojący będzie jeszcze droższy, bo dojdzie dodatkowa ściana, ocieplenie, fundament, no i przejście jakieś do domu trzeba zrobić , żeby w błocku nie brnąć i lecą kolejne tysiączki.
Garaż osobno to generowanie kosztów. Poza tym jeśli w przylegającym pomieszczeniu ma być kotłownia, to garaż wbudowany jest lepszym rozwiązaniem, bo można np. nieco zmniejszyć pow. garażu i powiększyć kotłownię. Gdy kotłownia jest wbudowana w bryłę domu, zabiera cenną przestrzeń, a jej powiększenie skutkuje zazwyczaj zmniejszeniem innego pomieszczenia.

Co do pomysłu składowania węgla u rodziców- jak ktoś lubi biegać z workami co parę dni :sick: (dobra, jeździć :wink:  )ale przesypywanie i kurzenie stale, wg mnie nie do przyjęcia.

----------


## marynata

> Tak się zastanawiam czy kupując projekt z doklejonym z boku garażem, można ten garaż wybudować i wykończyć w innym terminie niż dom? Czy nie ma takiej opcji?


Wybudować musisz od razu,wykańczać nie musisz.Z tym że samo wykończenie - jakieś tam tynki czy elektryka,to dla takiej powierzchni w stosunku do kosztów postawienia garażu,to już są groszowe sprawy.
Jest jeszcze opcja rozbudowy domu,czyli można dokleić garaż,tylko wiąże się to z ponownym występowaniem o pozwolenie(nie wiem jak będzie od 2013 roku,jest prawdopodobne,że budowa będzie na zgłoszenie).

----------


## lola_lilu

> Niestety ale mylisz się trochę. Liczyłem kiedyś na potrzeby wątku koszt swojego garażu przyległego do domu i właśnie dla niego na gotowo wyszło ok.15tys. za 27m2. Wolnostojący będzie jeszcze droższy, bo dojdzie dodatkowa ściana, ocieplenie, fundament, no i przejście jakieś do domu trzeba zrobić , żeby w błocku nie brnąć i lecą kolejne tysiączki.
> Garaż osobno to generowanie kosztów. Poza tym jeśli w przylegającym pomieszczeniu ma być kotłownia, to garaż wbudowany jest lepszym rozwiązaniem, bo można np. nieco zmniejszyć pow. garażu i powiększyć kotłownię. Gdy kotłownia jest wbudowana w bryłę domu, zabiera cenną przestrzeń, a jej powiększenie skutkuje zazwyczaj zmniejszeniem innego pomieszczenia.
> 
> Co do pomysłu składowania węgla u rodziców- jak ktoś lubi biegać z workami co parę dni(dobra, jeździć )ale przesypywanie i kurzenie stale, wg mnie nie do przyjęcia.


Ok, nie kłócę się  :smile:  Wypowiedziałam tylko swoje zdanie na podstawie artykułów w muratorze i opinii znajomych, którzy mają takie garaże. 

Co do noszenia worków z eko, cóż... jak ktoś napisał... to wątek dla budujących do 200 tyś, czyli trzeba z pewnych udogodnień zrezygnować. Ja zawsze dodaję "na razie zrezygnować".  A po za tym, cóż trzeba się dostosować do ograniczeń jakie niesie ograniczona ilość gotówkli. My na razie nie rezygnujemy z marzenia o domu, tylko dlatego, że nie będziemy mieli tego i owego. Na pewno masz rację, wygodniej byłoby trzyamać 'paliwo' w kotłowni czy tam w garażu, ale cóż, życie.

----------


## marynata

DEZET,lola pewnie miała na myśli garaż np z płyty obornickiej-bardzo fajne i estetyczne garaże(tynkowane),które można postawić nawet na kostce,na zgłoszenie jako pomieszczenie gospodarcze.
Jak ktoś ma bardzo cienko z kasą,to każde 15 tyś się liczy.Z tym że znowu te pomieszczenia brudne...Zielony Ogród np ich nie potrzebuje,bo ma ogrzewanie elektryczne.
Także każdy musi to przemyśleć"pod siebie".

----------


## Arturo72

> Co do noszenia worków z eko, cóż... jak ktoś napisał... to wątek dla budujących do 200 tyś, czyli trzeba z pewnych udogodnień zrezygnować. Ja zawsze dodaję "na razie zrezygnować". A po za tym, cóż trzeba się dostosować do ograniczeń jakie niesie ograniczona ilość gotówkli.


Tym bardziej nie rozważa się wegla  :wink: 
Zadaj sobie pytanie lub policz ile zapłacisz za całą kotłownię na ekogroszek+miejsce na opał+komin+piec a potem porównaj np. z systemem grzewczym jaki ma *Zielony ogród(kable)* to wydaje mi się,że oczy się otworzą  :wink: 
Stawiam,że wyjdzie nawet zdecydowanie drożej niż moja pompa ciepła
 :wink: 



> Jak ktoś ma bardzo cienko z kasą,to każde 15 tyś się liczy.Z tym że znowu te pomieszczenia brudne...Zielony Ogród np ich nie potrzebuje,bo ma ogrzewanie elektryczne.
> Także każdy musi to przemyśleć"pod siebie".


O i właśnie,ja w pomieszczeniu "kotłowni" będę miał pralnie,suszarnie i wstępny natrysk dla ochłody po wejściu z ogrodu co przy węglu byłoby nie możliwe.
W małych,tanich domach jest to bardzo istotne ponieważ nie potrzebuję dodatkowego pomieszczenia a nawet dwóch (kotłownia+miejsce na opał) a to się wiąże z dodatkową kasą  :wink:

----------


## lola_lilu

> DEZET,lola pewnie miała na myśli garaż np z płyty obornickiej-bardzo fajne i estetyczne garaże(tynkowane),które można postawić nawet na kostce,na zgłoszenie jako pomieszczenie gospodarcze.
> Jak ktoś ma bardzo cienko z kasą,to każde 15 tyś się liczy.Z tym że znowu te pomieszczenia brudne...Zielony Ogród np ich nie potrzebuje,bo ma ogrzewanie elektryczne.
> Także każdy musi to przemyśleć"pod siebie".


O tak, dokładnie mi chodziło o takie garaże. Dzięki Marynatko!

----------


## Zielony ogród

czy ktoś zechciałby podać koszty kotła na paliwo stałe i instalacji (kaloryfery, rurki itp) w takim domku, o jakim tu najczęściej rozmawiamy - ok.80-100m2. i jeszcze zużycie roczne paliwa by sie przydało. jeżeli ktos ma to policzone i byłby uprzejmy takie dane podac, to zrobiłabym i wrzuciłabym tu tabelę porównujacą ogrzewanie elektryczne z ogrzewaniem na paliwo stałe (np. ekogroszek) - i wtedy można byłoby podebatować, ewentualnie wspólnie pokorygować.


taka mała dygresja - jako że jestem strasznie rozpuszczona niskimi kosztami ogrzewania domu, to sie rozbestwiłam i planuje sobie jeszcze z rezerw finansowych nie wydanych na ogrzewanie załozyć klimatyzator inwertor (tak to sie pisze?) z funkcją grzania (pompa ciepła powietrze-powietrze), żeby było bardziej komfortowo latem i w przejściowych porach roku. to chyba dobry pomysł?

----------


## marynata

Arturo,na której stronie dziennika pisałeś pisałeś o pompie jaką planujesz?
Chyba że chce Ci się tutaj to powtórzyć?

ed
już widzę
http://www.abatronic.pl/pompa_ciepla_z_wentylacji.html

----------


## Xerses

> Niestety ale mylisz się trochę. Liczyłem kiedyś na potrzeby wątku koszt swojego garażu przyległego do domu i właśnie dla niego na gotowo wyszło ok.15tys. za 27m2. Wolnostojący będzie jeszcze droższy, bo dojdzie dodatkowa ściana, ocieplenie, fundament, no i przejście jakieś do domu trzeba zrobić , żeby w błocku nie brnąć i lecą kolejne tysiączki.
> Garaż osobno to generowanie kosztów. Poza tym jeśli w przylegającym pomieszczeniu ma być kotłownia, to garaż wbudowany jest lepszym rozwiązaniem, bo można np. nieco zmniejszyć pow. garażu i powiększyć kotłownię. Gdy kotłownia jest wbudowana w bryłę domu, zabiera cenną przestrzeń, a jej powiększenie skutkuje zazwyczaj zmniejszeniem innego pomieszczenia.
> 
> Co do pomysłu składowania węgla u rodziców- jak ktoś lubi biegać z workami co parę dni(dobra, jeździć )ale przesypywanie i kurzenie stale, wg mnie nie do przyjęcia.


O projekcie i pozwoleniu na budowe , geodecie i wszystkimi tymi papierkami nie wspominam.  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo,na której stronie dziennika pisałeś pisałeś o pompie jaką planujesz?
> Chyba że chce Ci się tutaj to powtórzyć?
> 
> ed
> już widzę
> http://www.abatronic.pl/pompa_ciepla_z_wentylacji.html


Tak,na poczatku o tej myślałem tylko do cwu ale po podliczeniu kosztów tj.piecyk elektryczny do c.o+ta pompka zamiast bojlera wychodziło ok.10tys.zł,stwierdziłem,że warto dodać trochę kasy i za 16tys.zł mam pompkę Atlantica do c.o+cwu razem wziętych  :wink: 


> taka mała dygresja - jako że jestem strasznie rozpuszczona niskimi kosztami ogrzewania domu, to sie rozbestwiłam i planuje sobie jeszcze z rezerw finansowych nie wydanych na ogrzewanie załozyć klimatyzator inwertor (tak to sie pisze?) z funkcją grzania (pompa ciepła powietrze-powietrze), żeby było bardziej komfortowo latem i w przejściowych porach roku. to chyba dobry pomysł?


Bardzo dobra decycja,taki klimatyzator nie jest drogi,do małego domu będzie w sam raz na okresy przejściowe.

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja miałam wybór: albo nie buduje nic, albo buduje dom bez garażu. 
no i samochód stoi pod chmurką - pugeocik benzyna, zapala zimą, nie rdzewieje, nie narzeka......jakos daje radę....widze go z okna sypialni, rano się spiesze do pracy - żadnych bram, kluczy....szybko i sprawnie.

----------


## Xerses

> czy ktoś zechciałby podać koszty kotła na paliwo stałe i instalacji (kaloryfery, rurki itp) w takim domku, o jakim tu najczęściej rozmawiamy - ok.80-100m2. i jeszcze zużycie roczne paliwa by sie przydało. jeżeli ktos ma to policzone i byłby uprzejmy takie dane podac, to zrobiłabym i wrzuciłabym tu tabelę porównujacą ogrzewanie elektryczne z ogrzewaniem na paliwo stałe (np. ekogroszek) - i wtedy można byłoby podebatować, ewentualnie wspólnie pokorygować.
> 
> 
> taka mała dygresja - jako że jestem strasznie rozpuszczona niskimi kosztami ogrzewania domu, to sie rozbestwiłam i planuje sobie jeszcze z rezerw finansowych nie wydanych na ogrzewanie załozyć klimatyzator inwertor (tak to sie pisze?) z funkcją grzania (pompa ciepła powietrze-powietrze), żeby było bardziej komfortowo latem i w przejściowych porach roku. to chyba dobry pomysł?


Ech to wszystko zalezy od tego kto ci robi , w jakiej technologii i z jakich materiałów, jaki piec sobie wstawisz itd. W moim przypadku - dom mam ponad dwukrotnie większy od tutaj omawianych - CO + woda + kanalizacja + robocizna - wyniosły mnie około 27 tysięcy - z czego sam kocioł to był koszt 8 tysięcy.
Oczywiście mówimy o ekogroszku i o piecu raczej z górnej półki.

----------


## marynata

> ja miałam wybór: albo nie buduje nic, albo buduje dom bez garażu.


Wiadomo że przydałoby się jeszcze to i tamto,ale 15 tyś przy takich domkach to jest już np koszt instalacji wewnętrznych,a jeżeli jeszcze ktoś jedzie"na kredycie",to z 15 robi się prawie 30,to pózniejsza dobudowa za gotówkę wydaje się dużo tańsza....

----------


## marynata

> W moim przypadku - dom mam ponad dwukrotnie większy od tutaj omawianych


Ale tu omawiamy małe domki i tylko do nich odnosi się obliczenia.Ktoś kto buduje większy,niestety nie może przekładać tego na swoje warunki.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ech to wszystko zalezy od tego kto ci robi , w jakiej technologii i z jakich materiałów, jaki piec sobie wstawisz itd. W moim przypadku - dom mam ponad dwukrotnie większy od tutaj omawianych - CO + woda + kanalizacja + robocizna - wyniosły mnie około 27 tysięcy - z czego sam kocioł to był koszt 8 tysięcy.
> Oczywiście mówimy o ekogroszku i o piecu raczej z górnej półki.


chodzi mi o domek 80-100m2, aby był porównywalny z moim, i raczej taki standard, może nawet marketowy.

----------


## Xerses

> chodzi mi o domek 80-100m2, aby był porównywalny z moim, i raczej taki standard, może nawet marketowy.


cóż...... są rzeczy na których można oszczędzić i takie na które robi się tylko raz. O ile piec - jak kupisz marketowy -wymienisz - o tyle rurki czy pp czy pex co idzie zazwyczaj pod tynkiem lub w posadzce - lepiej chińszczyzny nie kupować..........

poza tym nawet z samym piecem czasami lepiej dołożyć pare złotych i niech popracuje sobie niz zmieniac za 5 lat..........

----------


## Xerses

> Ale tu omawiamy małe domki i tylko do nich odnosi się obliczenia.Ktoś kto buduje większy,niestety nie może przekładać tego na swoje warunki.


dlatego zaznaczylem ze do sporo wiekszy akurat....... co nie zmienia faktu że pewne koszty będa podobne.

----------


## Zielony ogród

chodzi mi tylko o jakies realne dane do celów porównawczych

----------


## gall86

to może podaj swoje, bo jesteśmy  ciekawi, a jak ktoś poda dane ogrzewania innym źródłem dla porównywalnego domu to będziemy się bawić.

----------


## Kasia242

> Ja mam pow.zabudowy czyli pow.płyty fundamentowej 180m2,pow.użytkowa domu to "jedynie" *118m2* 
> Ale gdybym miał pow.uzytkowej 180m2 to też zrezygnowałbym z gazu i węgla 
> Właśnie przez cwu zdecydowałem się na pompę ciepła a nie sam prąd ponieważ prawdopodobne zużycie energii na cwu byłoby wyższe niż na c.o 
> 
> No coś w tym stylu 
> Zamierzałem grzać bezpośrednio prądem z COP1 ale będzie grzanie prądem z COP3 czyli powietrzna pompa ciepła.
> Oba rozwiązania są tańsze niż gaz ziemny i węgiel


myślisz ze wyjdzie taniej? niz gazem? hmm ja własciwie  bede grzał gazem,bo jednak wydaje mi sie ze bedzie taniej i to duzo... choć forumowi mędrcy myślą odwrotnie...spoko pomieszkamy, za 2-3 lata napiszemy na forum co i jak: :smile: , przynajmniej będzie jakieś tam porównanie...bo te kalkulacje na papierze to o kant dupy potłuc,tak wertuje internet ,nie tylko FM i za cholerę nie znajduje prawidłowości żadnej w tym ogrzewaniu,raz wychodzi ze taniej innym drożej..coś czuje ze trzeba poczekać na auto-eksperyment :smile: 
pozdrawiam

A ja myślałem ze masz 180m2 użytkowej :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

niestety nie udało mi sie wklejenie ładnej tabelki, ale może da sie przeczytać.
te moje obliczone sa mocno orienytacyjne - co do prądu opieram sie na danych dot. mojego domu(96 m2), co do ekogroszku na danych z internetu - instalacja raczej gorsza półka, zakładam zużycie 1,5 t ekogroszku w sezonie. Domy bez kominków. Kominek trochę zmieniłby ta tabele na korzyść prądu. Wersja z kredytem - dla uproszczenia zakładam, że od tego kredytu spłacane sa tylko odsetki, bez kapitału. Czas - 10 lat. 

pierwsz cyfra w wierszu to prąd, druga to ekogroszek



•	WERSJA Z KREDYTEM

 	 							PRĄD		EKOGROSZEK
1 rok-inwestycja	
całkowity koszt instalacji	   				3 300 zł 	    	13 500 zł 
komin	            						0   zł 	     		3 000 zł 
koszt pomieszczenia kotłowni (liczę 2tys/m2)		0   zł			8 000 zł 
kwota kredytu na inwestycję	        				3 300 zł 	   	24 500 zł 
cena kredytu (oproc.plus marza razem 7%)			231 zł			1 715  zł 
*Razem inwestycja:					3 531 zł 	    	26 215 zł* 

10 lat eksploatacja

zużycie energii elektr/ekogroszku rocznie   			3 000 zł		1 000 zł 
cena kredytu (oprocentowanie 6%)				198 zł			1 470 zł 
razem eksploatacja						3 198 zł		2 470 zł 
1 wymiana pieca/sterowników na 10 lat			1 000 zł		5 000 zł 
*Razem koszty na 10 lat:				 32 980 zł		29 700zł 

Suma inwestycji i kosztów po 10 latach	 		 36 511 zł 		55 915 zł* 



•	WERSJA BEZ KREDYTU	

 	 							PRĄD		EKOGROSZEK
1 rok-inwestycja	
całkowity koszt instalacji	   				3 300 zł 	    	13 500 zł 
komin	            						0   zł 	     		3 000 zł 
koszt pomieszczenia kotłowni (liczę 2tys/m2)		0   zł			8 000 zł 
kwota kredytu na inwestycję	        				0  zł 	   		 0 zł 
cena kredytu (oproc.plus marza razem 7%)			0  zł			 0  zł 
*Razem inwestycja:					3 300 zł 	    	24 500 zł* 

10 lat eksploatacja

zużycie energii elektr/ekogroszku rocznie   			3 000 zł		1 000 zł 
cena kredytu (oprocentowanie 6%)				0 zł			0 zł 
razem eksploatacja						3 198 zł		1 000 zł 
1 wymiana pieca/sterowników na 10 lat			1 000 zł		5 000 zł 
*Razem koszty na 10 lat:				 32 980 zł		15 000zł 

Suma inwestycji i kosztów po 10 latach	 		 34 300 zł 		 39 500 zł* 


do kosztów ekogroszku należałoby dodać koszty przeglądów/kominiarza i wywozu popiołu, ale juz dałam spokój. przez 10 lat to niemało....
o pracochłonności, sprzataniu, komforcie nie wspomne....

jak cos do weryfikacji - prosze bardzo, zaraz przeliczę.
ja wydaję na prąd na ogrzewanie ok.1200-1500 zł (3 sezony), ale pale tez w kominku (600zł drewno)

niestety nie licze CWU, bo to nie zalezy od wielkości domu, tylko od ilości osób i ich zwyczajów, trudno to porównać.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> to może podaj swoje, bo jesteśmy  ciekawi, a jak ktoś poda dane ogrzewania innym źródłem dla porównywalnego domu to będziemy się bawić.


swoje podawałam juz tyle razy, że nie chce sie powtarzać

----------


## Xerses

> niestety nie udało mi sie wklejenie ładnej tabelki, ale może da sie przeczytać.
> te moje obliczone sa mocno orienytacyjne - co do prądu opieram sie na danych dot. mojego domu(96 m2), co do ekogroszku na danych z internetu - instalacja raczej gorsza półka, zakładam zużycie 1,5 t ekogroszku w sezonie. Domy bez kominków. Kominek trochę zmieniłby ta tabele na korzyść prądu. Wersja z kredytem - dla uproszczenia zakładam, że od tego kredytu spłacane sa tylko odsetki, bez kapitału. Czas - 10 lat. 
> 
> pierwsz cyfra w wierszu to prąd, druga to ekogroszek
> 
> 
> 
> •	WERSJA Z KREDYTEM
> 
> ...


JA przewiduje mieszkac w domu jakies 30 - 40 lat - o ile siły wyzsze mi pozwolą. Więc to dluższego typu inwestycja. Poza tym koszty prądu będa rosnąć nieproporcjonalnie do węgla i innych. Według mnie ten czas zwrotu się skróci.

----------


## Xerses

> niestety nie udało mi sie wklejenie ładnej tabelki, ale może da sie przeczytać.
> te moje obliczone sa mocno orienytacyjne - co do prądu opieram sie na danych dot. mojego domu(96 m2), co do ekogroszku na danych z internetu - instalacja raczej gorsza półka, zakładam zużycie 1,5 t ekogroszku w sezonie. Domy bez kominków. Kominek trochę zmieniłby ta tabele na korzyść prądu. Wersja z kredytem - dla uproszczenia zakładam, że od tego kredytu spłacane sa tylko odsetki, bez kapitału. Czas - 10 lat. 
> 
> pierwsz cyfra w wierszu to prąd, druga to ekogroszek
> 
> 
> 
> •	WERSJA Z KREDYTEM
> 
> ...


czemu liczysz oprocentowanie 6 % od 3000 - --> 198 zł a od 1000 zł liczysz ---> 1470 zł ??

----------


## bowess

No to ja daję do porównania swoją gazową instalację. Może się komuś przyda.  :smile: 
Materiały:
Kocioł - 6800zł (z zasobnikiem cwu)
Bebechy (rurki w kotłowni, kształtki, złączki, rozdzielacz - drogi, bo 2w1) - 2000zł
Rurki podłogówki - 800zł
Grzejniki 960 zł
Razem: *10540zł*

Robociznę mam mieszaną - fachowiec od gazu zainstalował kocioł, zrobił połączenie kotła z rozdzielaczem i instalację gazu od skrzynki w płocie za 2200zł (w tym też jego materiał - rura od skrzynki do domu, rury miedziane w domu). Podłogówkę układaliśmy sami, grzejniki wieszaliśmy sami. Fachowiec odpowietrzył, sprawdził całość, uruchomił instalację w wyżej wymienionej kwocie. Dom ma po podłogach około 125m2, jest parter i poddasze użytkowe. Kubatura około 550m3.
Roczne zużycie gazu 1621m3, 2601,41zł.
Niestety tylko szacunkowo mogę podać ile na samo ogrzewanie. Otóż gazownia mi wylicza, że gotowanie na gazie i robienie cwu to 71zł miesięcznie w miesiącach ciepłych. Przyjmując taką wartość dla wszystkich miesięcy z grubsza wychodzi koszt ogrzewania domu, czyli 1750 złotych. Być może realny podział całościowej kwoty pomiędzy co, cwu i kuchenkę gazową jest inny, ale na razie nie mam własnych danych empirycznych.  :smile: 

A - jeszcze może dodam, że to był pierwszy sezon w domu całkowicie wykończonym. Rok wcześniej wydaliśmy na gaz 3000zł, ale docieplenie dachu nie było kompletne i poddasze w stanie zupełnie surowym, zamknięte na zimę.

----------


## Zielony ogród

prosze na 30 lat - juz same sumy:


z kredytem:

prąd 102 471,00 zł	ekogroszek 115 315,00 zł

bez kredytu:
96 300,00 zł	ekogroszek 69 500,00 zł

oczywiście wszystko maksymalnie uproszczone

ceny nosników energii zazwyczaj rosna jednocześnie i proporcjonalnie - stary temat
wierzysz w to, że za 30 lat ktos jeszcze będzie palił węglem? albo że kaloryfery wytrzymaja 30 lat?
 zmiane pieca zakładam co 10 lat.
za 30 lat to remont generalny domu raczej będzie niezbędny....

----------


## Zielony ogród

> czemu liczysz oprocentowanie 6 % od 3000 - --> 198 zł a od 1000 zł liczysz ---> 1470 zł ??



to juz jest oprocentowananie w kolejnych latach od kredytu zaciągniętego w pierwszym roku na inwestycję (nie spłacony kredyt budowlany zaciągnięty na wiele lat - odetki wciąz takie same co roku). zakładam, że na prąd i ekogroszek nie pożyczamy pieniędzy.

----------


## Xerses

> wierzysz w to, że za 30 lat ktos jeszcze będzie palił węglem?


cóż........ nie ździwiłbym się

----------


## Zielony ogród

[QUOTE=Xerses;5502786][QUOTE=Zielony ogród;5502747]wierzysz w to, że za 30 lat ktos jeszcze będzie palił węglem? 


> cóż........ nie ździwiłbym się


kto to wie, moze wrócimy do chrustu...... wszystko sie może zdarzyć. nie ma sensu planowanie na 30 lat; myslę, że na max 10-15 mozna cos tam próbować sobie zapewnic, reszta to wróżenie z fusów.

----------


## miloszenko

> JA przewiduje mieszkac w domu jakies 30 - 40 lat - o ile siły wyzsze mi pozwolą. Więc to dluższego typu inwestycja. Poza tym koszty prądu będa rosnąć nieproporcjonalnie do węgla i innych. Według mnie ten czas zwrotu się skróci.


Ale liczysz po cichu na to, ze kociol bedzie dzialal w ogole przez 30 lat (o spadajacej sprawnosci juz nie wspominajac ) ?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> JA przewiduje mieszkac w domu jakies 30 - 40 lat - o ile siły wyzsze mi pozwolą. Więc to dluższego typu inwestycja. Poza tym koszty prądu będa rosnąć nieproporcjonalnie do węgla i innych. Według mnie ten czas zwrotu się skróci.


jeszcze raz odniosę się do tego postu
zauważ, że tu w ogóle nie ma mowy o jakimkolwiek zwrocie inwestycji - jak by nie patrzeć, z kredytem czy nie, na przestrzeni 10 lat prąd wychodzi taniej. inwestycjw w droższą instalację po prostu sie nie zwraca. po 30 latach z kredytem prąd nadal wychodzi taniej, natomiast bez kredytu juz nie - wtedy taniej wychodzi wegiel.

----------


## Kasia242

> Roczne zużycie gazu 1621m3, 2601,41zł.
> Niestety tylko szacunkowo mogę podać ile na samo ogrzewanie. Otóż gazownia mi wylicza, że gotowanie na gazie i robienie cwu to 71zł miesięcznie w miesiącach ciepłych. Przyjmując taką wartość dla wszystkich miesięcy z grubsza wychodzi koszt ogrzewania domu, czyli 1750 złotych. Być może realny podział całościowej kwoty pomiędzy co, cwu i kuchenkę gazową jest inny, ale na razie nie mam własnych danych empirycznych. 
> 
> A - jeszcze może dodam, że to był pierwszy sezon w domu całkowicie wykończonym. Rok wcześniej wydaliśmy na gaz 3000zł, ale docieplenie dachu nie było kompletne i poddasze w stanie zupełnie surowym, zamknięte na zimę.


Jeśli rocznie zużywasz 1621 m3 gazu a zapłaciłeś za niego  2601..to po ile ten gaz jest?
Bo u mnie po 2,42 zł/m3 brutto :mad: ..czyli u mnie to bym zapłacił 3920 zł...
http://www.ewe.pl/ewe-energia/domy-i-mieszkania/ceny-gazu/@@ceny-gazu

----------


## bowess

Nie da się porównać tak prosto. U nas gaz jest wściekle zaazotowany, ale za to tani. Ogólnie za metr wychodzi 1,6zł, a cena samego gazu bez opłat przesyłowych i abonamentowych poniżej złotówki. Ale zużycie takiego gazu jest nieco większe niż "normalnego".

----------


## bowess

A to mój dostawca gazu. http://www.gen.com.pl/
I zapłaciłam.  :smile:

----------


## slomka

A ja powrócę do tematu taniego domu.Otóz, przeczytałam wnikliwie MPZP i okazało się, że mogę stawiać dom z kątem nachylenia dachu już od 20 st.

I jeszcze jedno- poprosiłam szanownego małżonka żeby wreszcie zerknął na projekty, bo mnie już ........... ............. :mad:  trafia  :mad:  i wyobraźcie sobie , że zerknął..... :yes:  i stwierdził, że M-90 dla nas jest za duży......-tak czułam, ale bardzo mu sie spodobał ten- http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-eryk-g1-WRC2057 i ten - http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-eryk-ii-g1-WRC2059.
W pierszej wersji sypialnia jest boska i jak nam nic innego nie strzeli do głowy to zostanie Eryk  :big grin: 

A tak na boku - to co to jest na tym dachu i czy kotłownia nie jest za mała na kocioł  z zasobnikiem na eko? :stir the pot:

----------


## marynata

na dachu to świetliki są

----------


## bowess

A moim zdaniem to ogniwa fotowoltaiczne.  :smile:

----------


## slomka

> na dachu to świetliki są


A po kij mi te świetliki? :Confused:  przecież to jest dodatkowy koszt

----------


## bowess

Co do kotła, to porada identyczna jak dla *loli* - zagonić męża do komputera, popatrzeć co by Wam odpowiadało i jakie ma wymiary. Kotłownia jest długa ale dość wąska, komin ulokowany specyficznie, żeby nie wyszło tak, że postawicie piec i zostanie 30 cm przejścia.  :smile: 
A faceci tak mają - niech tam sobie żona wybiera, co jej się podoba, a potem będzie marudził, że nie może pieca kupić do tej kotłowni.Excusez-moi - KOTŁA.  :smile:

----------


## Kasia242

> A to mój dostawca gazu. http://www.gen.com.pl/
> I zapłaciłam.


cena miażdżąca :smile: 

Oczywiście przepraszam za rodzaj męski :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

> A moim zdaniem to ogniwa fotowoltaiczne.


Może  :yes: 
Na tych wizkach to nie wiadomo co to.
Tak mi się nasunęło,bo ostatnio moda na świetliki szeregowe.

----------


## slomka

> Co do kotła, to porada identyczna jak dla *loli* - zagonić męża do komputera, popatrzeć co by Wam odpowiadało i jakie ma wymiary. Kotłownia jest długa ale dość wąska, komin ulokowany specyficznie, żeby nie wyszło tak, że postawicie piec i zostanie 30 cm przejścia. 
> A faceci tak mają - niech tam sobie żona wybiera, co jej się podoba, a potem będzie marudził, że nie może pieca kupić do tej kotłowni.Excusez-moi - KOTŁA.


W sprawie kotłowni napisałam do architekta i jak tylko coś będę wiedziała to zacznę szukać odpowiedniego kotła

----------


## slomka

> Może 
> Na tych wizkach to nie wiadomo co to.
> Tak mi się nasunęło,bo ostatnio moda na świetliki szeregowe.


W sprawie tego czegoś tez napisałam do arch. :tongue:

----------


## bowess

To na pewno nie jest żadna "obowiązkowa" część konstrukcyjna projektu, bo by musieli coś na ten temat w opisie wspomnieć. A jakby to były świetliki/okna połaciowe, to powinny być zaznaczone na rzutach.
*słomka* z której strony świata masz wjazd na działkę?

----------


## slomka

> To na pewno nie jest żadna "obowiązkowa" część konstrukcyjna projektu, bo by musieli coś na ten temat w opisie wspomnieć. A jakby to były świetliki/okna połaciowe, to powinny być zaznaczone na rzutach.
> *słomka* z której strony świata masz wjazd na działkę?


Z tego co pamiętam to południowy wschód, to chyba dobrze.
Dziś jadę na działkę to się dokładnie zorientuje  :cool:

----------


## bowess

Sprawdź koniecznie, a potem sobie tez pod tym kątem zobacz na projekt - wyjdzie Ci, które pomieszczenia będą o jakiej porze dnia nasłonecznione. To jest też istotne ze względu na oszczędność energii - mniejsze okna od północy, większe od południa.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja byłem o "kliknięcie" od zakupu "Eryka", ale jak zsumowałem listę zmian, jakie chciałem/potrzebowałem nanieść, to zdecydowałem się na projekt indywidualny, którego Eryk stanowi luźną inspirację (szczegóły w dzienniku)
Nie ma garażu (będzie wiata), jest za to więcej powierzchni użytkowej. Wejście mam od wschodu/południowego wschodu.
Urzędowi zostały 3 dni do wydania decyzji w sprawie PnB...

----------


## DEZET

*bowess*- mamy tego samego dostawcę gazu  :wink: 
*slomka*- zwróć uwagę,czy w WZ masz maksymalną szerokość budynku. Eryk ma 17,6m więc sporo. 
             U mnie "ledwo" się Irys zmieścił- ograniczenie do 17m ;(
Na dachu myślę, że to jednak kolektory. Choć dach wydaje się mały to będzie w sumie ok 200m2, więc na ogniwa to raczej nie wygląda.
Zielony Ogród - fajne wyliczenia.

----------


## slomka

> *slomka*- zwróć uwagę,czy w WZ masz maksymalną szerokość budynku. Eryk ma 17,6m więc sporo. 
>              U mnie "ledwo" się Irys zmieścił- ograniczenie do 17m ;(


Z tym akurat nie ma problemu, bo u nas jest od 8 do 25m, wysokość -11m,  :big grin:

----------


## slomka

> Sprawdź koniecznie, a potem sobie tez pod tym kątem zobacz na projekt - wyjdzie Ci, które pomieszczenia będą o jakiej porze dnia nasłonecznione. To jest też istotne ze względu na oszczędność energii - mniejsze okna od północy, większe od południa.


I byłąm i zapomniałam- ech... :mad:

----------


## dez

A jaka jest wytrzymałość przewodów grzewczych przy ogrzewaniu prądem? Mają jakiś swój limit zużycia czy są niezniszczalne ?

Dużo jest tu mowy o zużyciu kotłów, grzejników itp, ale czy taka instalacja na prąd nie zużywa się?

----------


## fotohobby

Przy typowej eksploatacji nie, może ją uszkodzić zwarcie, uderzenie pioruna...
Ale od tego można się zabezpieczyć....

----------


## DEZET

> A jaka jest wytrzymałość przewodów grzewczych przy ogrzewaniu prądem? Mają jakiś swój limit zużycia czy są niezniszczalne ?
> Dużo jest tu mowy o zużyciu kotłów, grzejników itp, ale czy taka instalacja na prąd nie zużywa się?


Nie wiem czy kable grzejne się zużywają, jakieś procesy związane z oporem kabla pewnie zachodzą, ale to się okaże za kilkanaście/dziesiąt lat. Zwykła instalacja nie zużywa się, poza łączeniami. Pewnie podobnie jest z tymi grzejnymi, zresztą temperatura w nich nie jest jakaś niszcząca, a chyba w większości urządzeń grzejnych na prąd -spirale, itp. wytrzymują całkiem długo.

----------


## Zielony ogród

równiez szukałam informacji na temat trwałości kabli grzejnych. dowiedziałam sie, że jest trwałość ich jest przynajmniej taka, jak betonu, którym sa zalane. one nagrzewają sie do niewielkich temperatur (do 40st) i sa to bardzo giętkie bardziej linki ogumowane niż kable. ewntualnie mogą popsuc sie sterowniki, ale ja mam takie niedrogie po 200 zł, które i tak maja tak wiele mozliwości programowania, że w zupełności wystarczaja.
gwarancje mam na 20 lat

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> jeśli ktoś chce budować z kredytem polecam lokate w amber gold 15% rocznie





> zysk 15% rocznie jest pewny w 100%


Przepraszam, nie mogłem się powstrzymać  :smile:  Znalazłem to na 104 stronie tego tematu. Inni użytkownicy tłumaczyli nawet panu Andrzejowi, że to nierealne i to zapewne jakieś oszustwo, ale chyba nie dał się przekonać.

----------


## bowess

Ale fajnie *szaleńcu*, że tak dokładnie czytasz wątek.  :smile:  Swoją drogą ciekawe, czemu *andrzej27* ze swoimi pytaniami tak dawno tu się nie meldował. Może pozew zbiorowy pisze?  :wink: 

*DEZET* - ale nam się z tym G.EN.-em trafiło. Zanim spojrzałam na Twoją lokację, to już wiedziałam, że musisz gdzieś daleko ode mnie mieszkać.  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Faktycznie post *andrzeja27* na czasie odgrzebany  :big lol: . Ciekawe czy teraz taki pewien tych 15%?! Złota klatka kosztuje.

U mnie gaz wyszedł za rok rozliczeniowy średnio po 1,58/m3 ze wszystkimi opłatami dodatkowymi.

----------


## Kasia242

> Faktycznie post *andrzeja27* na czasie odgrzebany . Ciekawe czy teraz taki pewien tych 15%?! Złota klatka kosztuje.
> 
> U mnie gaz wyszedł za rok rozliczeniowy średnio po 1,58/m3 ze wszystkimi opłatami dodatkowymi.


jak to jest mozliwe ze macie tak tani gaz?

----------


## marynata

> jak to jest mozliwe ze macie tak tani gaz?


szara strefa w gazowni   :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Everseened

hej,
przeczytałem cały wątek od początku do końca jak również wiele innych i zastanawiam się nad budową domu piętrowego do 200tys.
Ogólnie wiem jakie są za i przeciw domu piętrowego, ale zawsze chcieliśmy z Narzeczoną mieć dom ze schodami na górę. Dom z poddaszem (bardzo popularny) odpada ze względu na skosy. Niby skosy dla niektórych wydają się być przytulne, ale dla mnie to jest tylko niepotrzebne pukanie się w głowę za każdym razem jak chcę otworzyć okno, itp. Skosy są bardzo niepraktyczne, a do tego ciężko jest je dobrze ocieplić. Nie wspominając już o problemie wytępienia jakichś szkodników które sobie mogą przyjąć nasze skosy z cieplutką wełną za własne lokum.

Dom piętrowy jest bardzo użyteczny, zajmuje mało miejsca na działce, w ogóle ma same plusy oprócz jednego.... jest strasznie brzydki. Bardzo mało jest projektów domów piętrowych, które są ładne. A jak są to jakieś wille. Mnie interesuje dom piętrowy o powierzchni użytkowej ok 120m kw z dachem dwuspadowym nad piętrem. Najlepiej z doklejonym garażem. Bardzo ciężko jest taki znaleźć.

Macie jakieś swoje typy?

----------


## firewall

120m2 piętrowy, czyli 8x8m przy wysokości scian 6m plus dwuspadowy dach i jeszcze przyklejony garaż  to wychodzi jakiś koszmarek architektoniczny.

----------


## marynata

Pomijając aspekty architektoniczne,jak taki dom zbudować za 200 tyś to nie mam zielonego pojęcia....

----------


## marynata

http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Mir...idp,16180.html



Szacowane koszty realizacji:

    Realizacja stanu surowego otwartego - 145 792,00 zł
    Realizacja stanu surowego zamkniętego - 192 019,00 zł
    Koszt robót wykończeniowych - 163 572,00 zł
    Realizacja domu pod klucz - 355 590,00 zł

Koszty podane netto, należy doliczyć podatek VAT

czyli pincet to tak lekko....

----------


## Everseened

Na pewno się da. Jeżeli się da zbudować dom z poddaszem o takiej powierzchni to czemu nie piętrowy.
Oczywiście lukarny, balkony i tym podobne sprawy wykluczam na wstępie. Z garażu też można zrezygnować.
Jedyny projekt, który mi w miarę przypadł do gustu to ten:
Z115

----------


## fotohobby

> jak to jest mozliwe ze macie tak tani gaz?


bez faktury ?

 :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## dez

Zawsze można podnieść ściankę kolankową do granic jakie dają warunki zabudowy, ale...  niezła maszkara wtedy wyjdzie.

----------


## firewall

projekt fajny ale za 200 tysięcy nie da się go zbudować.

----------


## dez

> Na pewno się da. Jeżeli się da zbudować dom z poddaszem o takiej powierzchni to czemu nie piętrowy.
> Oczywiście lukarny, balkony i tym podobne sprawy wykluczam na wstępie. Z garażu też można zrezygnować.
> Jedyny projekt, który mi w miarę przypadł do gustu to ten:
> Z115


Stodoła taka trochę... ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje  :smile:  
Tyle tylko że musisz liczyć 2 stropy i nawet jeśli na piętrze zrobisz strop drewniany z podwieszanym sufitem to i tak wyjdzie Cie to dużo więcej niż 200tys.

----------


## marynata

> Na pewno się da. Jeżeli się da zbudować dom z poddaszem o takiej powierzchni to czemu nie piętrowy.
> Oczywiście lukarny, balkony i tym podobne sprawy wykluczam na wstępie. Z garażu też można zrezygnować.
> Jedyny projekt, który mi w miarę przypadł do gustu to ten:
> Z115


Bardzo fajny projekt i zgrabna bryła.
No cóż,próbuj,nie święci garnki lepią,ale musisz mieć bardzo duży wkład pracy własnej.

----------


## Everseened

o wkład pracy własnej się nie boję. przynajmniej od stanu SSZ.
Jeszcze dodam, że taki dom to nie jest tylko jakieś takie moje widzimisię. Taki budynek ma lepszy współczynnik powierzchni użytkowej do powierzchni przegród zewnętrznych. Umieszczając kominek mniej więcej w środku domu można pominąć instalacje DGP do równomiernego rozprowadzenia ciepła. Plus ogrzewanie elektryczne dla komfortu.
Na razie wszystko jest w fazie koncepcyjnej bo budowy nie planuję prędzej niż za dwa lata, ale lepiej wcześniej przemyśleć to i tamto.

----------


## Kwitko

Ale za 200 tys to nie masz szans wybudować. Już trochę tańszy wydaje się z38, a też ładny. I wcale nie uważam że domy z płaskim dachem są brzydkie. Wystarczy ciekawa elewacja i może być pięknie. Może spróbuj popatrzeć na domy z maksymalnie wysoką ścianką kolankową i dachem dwuspadowym wtedy odjedzie Ci jeden strop.

Zerknij na dziennik naszej koleżanki 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-na-miar%C4%99
 Skosy w zasadzie nie odczuwalne, domek fajny i inwestorka ma aspiracje na 200 tys. A ja wierze że jej się uda  :big grin:

----------


## Kasia242

> bez faktury ?


Znów nie zrozumiałeś kontekstu pytania  :wiggle: 
Ceny gazu reguluje państwo..

----------


## Everseened

ale czy drugi drewniany strop to jest aż taki duży koszt w porównaniu do skosów? Czy ktoś to liczył?
Wydaję mi się, że cenowo to wyjdzie to samo. Przy skosach trzeba mieć solidny wieniec, a przy drugim stropie wydaję mi się, że wystarczy drewniana konstrukcja stropu z solidnymi belkami wiązara. 
Przecież piętro od poddasza różni się tym, że mamy trochę bardziej podwyższoną ściankę kolankową i zamiast zabudowy skosów mamy zabudowę poziomą. Nie wydaję mi się, żeby to generowało jakieś ogromne koszty. 
Na forum raczej się nie spotyka małych(<150m kw.) domów piętrowych i bardzo mnie dziwi czemu. Przecież podobne domy były bardzo popularne (kostka gierka)

----------


## bowess

> U mnie gaz wyszedł za rok rozliczeniowy średnio po 1,58/m3 ze wszystkimi opłatami dodatkowymi.


U mnie po 1,60 zł - te 2 grosze to zapewne dlatego, że 400km do Karlina mam.  :wink: 

*Everseened* moim zdaniem koncepcja bardzo dobra, tylko warunek jeden - działka ze stosownym planem zagospodarowania albo warunkami zabudowy. Czemu koncepcja dobra? Ano to co piszesz, to sama prawda - stosunek powierzchni do objętości, najmniejsza możliwa powierzchnia dachu (optymalnie moim zdaniem byłoby zrobić dobrze docieplony stropodach), energooszczędność. To tak na szybko ogólniki pozwolę sobie wymienić. Niestety w tej chwili fajnych projektów gotowych tego typu jak na lekarstwo.
Moim zdaniem fajny jest ten:


To jest Zx51. Niestety ma dość drogie narożne okna. Jeszcze link może. http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Zx51,Wygo...a-pietrze.html
Moim zdaniem dom piętrowy - "kostka", "klocek" - to całkiem niezła propozycja do taniego budowania.

----------


## Kwitko

bowess trafiła idealnie moim zdaniem  :big grin: 
Projekt świetny, mały, nie powinien być drogi. Oczywiście zmiana okien na "normalne".  Po co by jeszcze na niego kłaść dach dwuspadowy skoro tak wygląda dobrze. t Koszty były by naprawdę spore. No chyba że mpzp...

----------


## bury_kocur

*Everseened*, ja właśnie buduję coś podobnego do tej stodółki (w moim dzienniku na pocżątku są rzuty i elewacje). Powierzchnia 120 m, i choć nie piętrowy w Twoim rozumieniu, to jednak można powiedzieć, że poddasze prawie pełnowymiarowe - ścianka kolankowa 160 cm. Założenia budżetowe mam nawet bardziej rygorystyczne, bo zamierzam zmieścić się poniżej 200 tys - i na razie to jakoś idzie (za parę dni będzie sso bez więźby). Ta kostka, którą pokazała *Bowess*, jest piękna - ale u nas plan zakłada min 30 stopni nachylenia dachu, a u Ciebie?

----------


## fotohobby

> Znów nie zrozumiałeś kontekstu pytania 
> Ceny gazu reguluje państwo..


A Ty nie zauważyłeś emotikonek... A dałem trzy  :smile: 
Następnym razem podwoję  :smile:

----------


## Everseened

Ano mpzp... Po za tym bez dachu spadzistego to ta kostka wygląda jak kostka rubika :smile: . Ale projekt w porządku. Rozkład pomieszczeń do zaakceptowania chociaż wolałbym mieć kuchnie, kotłownie i łazienki blisko siebie z wiadomych względów. No i przy stropodachu można zawsze zagospodarować trochę przestrzeni na górze na jakiś rekuperator czy coś, ocieplenie też mniej problemowe, ewentualne nieszczelności można łatwo wykryć/zabezpieczyć.

I wracamy do kosztów... przyjmując wariant najbardziej oszczędny czyli jakaś papa na dachu spadzistym to chyba aż tak bardzo się nie popłynie w porównaniu do dachu płaskiego? Dach najprawdopodobniej będzie miał 30stopni bo tak jest mpzp

----------


## Everseened

a czemu *Bury kocurze* nie zrobiłaś pełnego piętra? Bardzo się zastanawiam czemu wszyscy się tak wzbraniają przed tym- tzn piętrem i wyżej daszkiem z małym nachyleniem. Wydaje się to być praktycznie i całkiem ładne

----------


## bury_kocur

Bo ja to w ogóle chciałam parterówkę  :wink:  A ponieważ nie było mi dane, wysokość domu jest kompromisem pomiędzy tym, co bym chciała (nisko), a tym, co wychodziło z kalkulacji ekonomicznej (brak lukarn, okien dachowych, niewykorzystanej przestrzeni pod skosami). A poza tym, dom jest wąski - nie chciałam, żeby stracił proporcje - a moim zdaniem, jest już na granicy akceptowalnego stosunku wysokości do szerokości.

edit: małe nachylenie dachu, a najlepiej płaski, to szczyt moich marzeń - ale mpzp jasno określa, min 30 stopni i basta  :sad:

----------


## Kwitko

Everseened uwierz nam, projektu który pokazałeś nie wybudujesz za 200 tys.

----------


## bury_kocur

*Kwitko*, a powiedz, jakie Twoim zdaniem są tu elementy podrażające imprezę? Bo mój jest dość podobny w założeniach i wielkości - i ja naprawdę zamierzam nie przekroczyć tych 200...  :yes:

----------


## Kwitko

Przede wszystkim dwa stropy i na to dach. Podałam link do Twojego dziennika bo uważam że Twój projekt jest o niebo lepszy  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

Aha, to ok  :smile:  Bo już trochę spękałam, jak starzy (excusez le mot  :wink: ) forumowi wyjadacze tak autorytatywnie stwierdzili  :wink: 

edit: nie zauważyłam, że zalinkowałaś mój dziennik i już ziarno paniki zaczęło we mnie kiełkować  :wink:  Ale na razie idzie dobrze, znaczy budżet jeszcze dycha (tu dycha, tam dycha... stówa...tysiak  :wink: )

----------


## marynata

> Bardzo się zastanawiam czemu wszyscy się tak wzbraniają przed tym- tzn piętrem i wyżej daszkiem z małym nachyleniem.


A czytałeś już plan zagospodarowania czy na pewno taki dom możesz postawić?
U ludzi są uwarunkowania,np że dom nie może być wyższy niż i musi mieć kąt nachylenia dachu nie mniejszy niż.
I wtedy wszyscy muszą budować albo parterówki z bardzo drogim i niepotrzebnym im dachem,albo pietra ze skosami.

Kocurze,dwa pełne piętra plus strych to są dwa stropy,ze 3 metry wyższe kominy,wyższe ściany(to np pociąga też za sobą droższy fundament itd).Tu tysiąc,tam pięć i się uzbiera.
Dom nie ma już 120 metrów tylko trzeba uśredniać dla 180 metrów powierzchni całkowitej.
I nawet licząc w Twojej bardzo optymistycznej wersji 1500 za metr,wychodzi już 270000.

Ale ja nie mówię że się nie da,zresztą  Everseened chce budować dopiero za dwa lata,a przez ten czas w budownictwie,a w szczególności w przepisach(na co właśnie się zanosi) wiele się może zdarzyć i budowa za taką kwotę kompletnie nie będzie możliwa.Także nie ma co aż tak wyprzedać faktów.

----------


## bitter

> jeszcze raz odniosę się do tego postu
> zauważ, że tu w ogóle nie ma mowy o jakimkolwiek zwrocie inwestycji - jak by nie patrzeć, z kredytem czy nie, na przestrzeni 10 lat prąd wychodzi taniej. inwestycjw w droższą instalację po prostu sie nie zwraca. po 30 latach z kredytem prąd nadal wychodzi taniej, natomiast bez kredytu juz nie - wtedy taniej wychodzi wegiel.


Nie masz racji w ostatnim zdaniu. Nie uwzględniłaś, że robiąc instalację elektryczną masz w kieszeniu kilkanaście (dziesiąt?) tysięcy których nie wydałaś na instalację ekogroszku a te pieniądze jak wrzucisz na lokatę będą procentować, poza Amber Gold można jednak mimo wszystko kilka ładnych procent rocznie zarobić.  :wink: 

Tak czy inaczej w ddomu do 200 tys bawić się w ekogroszki to dla mnie pomyłka nie do pomyślenia. Nawet nie licżąc kosztów inwestycji to sama upierdliwość tego paliwa, syf i smród mnie zniechęca. Nawet jeżeli zaoszczędzimy kilka stów rocznie to czasem wydajemy więcej na pierdoły i się nad tym nie zastanawiamy. Ja będę grzał czystym prądem i wodną podłogówką i kominkiem. OZC mi wyliczył, że za ogrzewanie mojego domu zapłacę 1800zł rocznie nie licżac dopalania kominkiem. Gdybym miał ekogroszek zapłacił bym pewnie 700 zł. Nawet gdyby instalacja kosztowała mnie tyle samo to za 100 zł miesięcznie oszczędności nie będę szuflował węgla, naprawiał psujących się podajników, zmieniał butów przy wejściu do kotłowni itp itdd

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Nie masz racji w ostatnim zdaniu. Nie uwzględniłaś, że robiąc instalację elektryczną masz w kieszeniu kilkanaście (dziesiąt?) tysięcy których nie wydałaś na instalację ekogroszku a te pieniądze jak wrzucisz na lokatę będą procentować, poza Amber Gold można jednak mimo wszystko kilka ładnych procent rocznie zarobić. 
> 
> Tak czy inaczej w ddomu do 200 tys bawić się w ekogroszki to dla mnie pomyłka nie do pomyślenia. Nawet nie licżąc kosztów inwestycji to sama upierdliwość tego paliwa, syf i smród mnie zniechęca. Nawet jeżeli zaoszczędzimy kilka stów rocznie to czasem wydajemy więcej na pierdoły i się nad tym nie zastanawiamy. Ja będę grzał czystym prądem i wodną podłogówką i kominkiem. OZC mi wyliczył, że za ogrzewanie mojego domu zapłacę 1800zł rocznie nie licżac dopalania kominkiem. Gdybym miał ekogroszek zapłacił bym pewnie 700 zł. Nawet gdyby instalacja kosztowała mnie tyle samo to za 100 zł miesięcznie oszczędności nie będę szuflował węgla, naprawiał psujących się podajników, zmieniał butów przy wejściu do kotłowni itp itdd


dokładnie jest tak jak piszesz!!! ja za całą instalację ogrzewania elektrycznego razem z grzejnikami i z robocizną wydałem 3700zł ( 8 konwektorów i trochę maty grzejnej) Nie wiem ile kosztuje cała instalacja CO na ekogroszek ale sam piec to parę tysięcy nie licząc kosztów komina, którego ja nie musiałem stawiać, a z kotłowni mam zrobioną pralnio-spiżarnie

----------


## Kwitko

Każdy wybiera co mu pasuje, ale  trochę przesadzacie z tym syfem przy ekogroszku. W obecnym domu mam i naprawdę nie jest źle, teraz węgiel jest w workach, więc jest sporo mniej bałaganu niż kiedyś.  
Wiem że zachwalacie prąd, ja bym nigdy się na niego nie zdecydowała  :big tongue:   Widziałam sporo przypadków jak ludzie na gwałt zmieniali instalację z prądu na cokolwiek innego. 
Tylko proszę nie rozpoczynajmy dyskusji nad wyższością prądu  :big grin:

----------


## miloszenko

> Każdy wybiera co mu pasuje, ale  trochę przesadzacie z tym syfem przy ekogroszku. W obecnym domu mam i naprawdę nie jest źle, teraz węgiel jest w workach, więc jest sporo mniej bałaganu niż kiedyś.  
> Wiem że zachwalacie prąd, ja bym nigdy się na niego nie zdecydowała   Widziałam sporo przypadków jak ludzie na gwałt zmieniali instalację z prądu na cokolwiek innego. 
> Tylko proszę nie rozpoczynajmy dyskusji nad wyższością prądu


Syfem jak syfem, zawsze cos tam sie nabrudzi to na pewno  :smile:  a ze na to trzeba miec miejsce i wokol tego czasem porobic to juz jest niezaprzeczalne  :smile: 

Poza tym ciezko zapomniec, ze taki system sie ma, za to jak ktos ma kabelki grzejne to po pewnym czasie moze dojsc do ponizszej rozmowy:

Zona do meza: Moj drogi, znajomi pytaja czym my grzejemy i ile czasu zabiera tego obsluga ??

Maz: Hmm, nie wiem cieplo jest od paru lat, nic robic nie musze, czary jakies  :smile: 

A co do kosztow: dzisiaj maja OZC i wszelkie dostepne materialy budowlane bez problemu koszt ogrzewania CO/CWU sprowadzamy do 3,4 pozycji w naszym budzecie, zaraz po wydatkach na samochod/paliwo, jedzenie i pierdoly  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

Pozdrawiam

----------


## abakuan

Witam
Dom za 200 tys. - ?! na kredyt gdzie dochód to 3 tys. To jakas abstrakcja. Moze kiedyś ale nie dzis.
Wielu się wydaje że to wykopac dł w ziemi zalac go betonem a potem poustawić na tym cegły i mamy dom.
Budowa domu mase różnych innych kosztów nie związanych z cegłami.
Dom to kasa, kasa , kasa worek bez dna i to przy dużym własnym zaangażowaniu.
Ponaddto wybudowac go to nie wszystko dom trzeba utrzymac, z czasem remontowac  (chociażby tylko przemalowac w środku). 
Do domu co jakis czas trzeba cos kupic i za co. Utrzymanie domu + kredyt, budowac go 15 lat poswiecajac swoj własny czas i zeby w sciane i tak przez cale zycie. za 500 zł na miesiac które zostanie.Gratuluje pomysłu. Zgadzam sie z coniektórymi wypowiedziami ze to jest absurd. Jak mnie stac na malucha to jezdze maluchem , sprawnym i stac mnie na paliwo i moge pojechac gdzie chce, a nie mercedesem którego kupiłem bo takie miałem marzenie a teraz nie mam na naparwy , opłaty , paliwo nawet niestac mnie na nowe opony do niego- ale mam mercedesa bo takie miałem marzenie- który stoi na cegłach przed domem . Szkoda mi tylko tego waszego dziecka jakbyscie chcieli spełniac wasze marzenia budowlane.

----------


## Kwitko

abakuan ale posta odwaliłeś  :big grin:  
Całkiem niedawno przerabialiśmy "dziadowanie"  więc może nie będziemy się powtarzać  :yes:

----------


## marchew

> Witam
> Dom za 200 tys. - ?! na kredyt gdzie dochód to 3 tys. To jakas abstrakcja. Moze kiedyś ale nie dzis.
> Wielu się wydaje że to wykopac dł w ziemi zalac go betonem a potem poustawić na tym cegły i mamy dom.
> Budowa domu mase różnych innych kosztów nie związanych z cegłami.
> Dom to kasa, kasa , kasa worek bez dna i to przy dużym własnym zaangażowaniu.
> Ponaddto wybudowac go to nie wszystko dom trzeba utrzymac, z czasem remontowac  (chociażby tylko przemalowac w środku). 
> Do domu co jakis czas trzeba cos kupic i za co. Utrzymanie domu + kredyt, budowac go 15 lat poswiecajac swoj własny czas i zeby w sciane i tak przez cale zycie. za 500 zł na miesiac które zostanie.Gratuluje pomysłu. Zgadzam sie z coniektórymi wypowiedziami ze to jest absurd. Jak mnie stac na malucha to jezdze maluchem , sprawnym i stac mnie na paliwo i moge pojechac gdzie chce, a nie mercedesem którego kupiłem bo takie miałem marzenie a teraz nie mam na naparwy , opłaty , paliwo nawet niestac mnie na nowe opony do niego- ale mam mercedesa bo takie miałem marzenie- który stoi na cegłach przed domem . Szkoda mi tylko tego waszego dziecka jakbyscie chcieli spełniac wasze marzenia budowlane.


Wiesz *abakuan* - dyskusja na wątku, to tak trochę jak dyskusja na żywo: jak się nie słyszało całości, początku, czy choćby ostatnich kilku całych zdań, tylko podsłuchało jakieś hasło - to ryzyko, że nasze wtrącone 3 grosze są... hm.... niekonstruktywne, jest bardzo wysokie!

----------


## abakuan

Odwaliłem odwaliłem , bo czytajac ten wątek cos we mnie sie zagotowało i musiałem dać upust emocjom  :smile: 
Tyle.
A i jeszcze jedno niech autorzy tego tematu ziinteresuja sie tzw. domkami holenderskimi . Własie przegladałem allegro za 100 tys to by dwa albo trzy takie postawili na działce,  np.http://allegro.pl/atlantic-domek-hol...5814954.html.W środku wszysko wykonczone no i setka zostaje w kieszeni.
Jak nie miałbym kasy i nie miałbym gdzie mieszkać a miłbym działkę to z pewnoscią zainteresowalbym się tą możliwością.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

> Szkoda mi tylko tego waszego dziecka jakbyscie chcieli spełniac wasze marzenia budowlane.


Co to za morałki,to może zacznij od tego że jak się nie ma gdzie mieszkać nie powinno się planować dzieci.
Mieszkanie w bloku tez kosztuje,a co poniektórym się wydaję że za darmo dają?  :ohmy: 
Taki dom ma być alternatywą dla mieszkania i jak mówi Marchew-żeby konstruktywnie się wypowiedzieć,należy przeczytać całą dyskusję.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Każdy wybiera co mu pasuje, ale  trochę przesadzacie z tym syfem przy ekogroszku. W obecnym domu mam i naprawdę nie jest źle, teraz węgiel jest w workach, więc jest sporo mniej bałaganu niż kiedyś.  
> Wiem że zachwalacie prąd, ja bym nigdy się na niego nie zdecydowała   Widziałam sporo przypadków jak ludzie na gwałt zmieniali instalację z prądu na cokolwiek innego. 
> Tylko proszę nie rozpoczynajmy dyskusji nad wyższością prądu


te przypadki które widziałaś to pewnie dotyczyły domów wybudowanych w latach 80-tych
pogadaj z moim mężem, czy zamieniłby prąd na cokolwiek innego - w życiu! a też miał wątpliwości, ale zaufał arkuszowi kalkulacyjnemu, bo nie chodzi o to, aby coś gdzieś usłyszeć, ale samemu uczciwie policzyć.

nie chodzi o wyższość czegokolwiek, tylko szukamy najtańszych rozwiązań, a  aspekt wyboru systemu grzewczego jest bardzo ważny

i brnę w ten prąd coraz bardziej - teraz powaznie zastanawiam sie nad klimatyzacją inwertrową z pompą ciepła. wydatek niewielki, a jaki komfort latem i w przejściowych porach roku. czytam, liczę, i chyba to ogrzewanie klimatyzacja to całkiem tani i dobry pomysł

----------


## miloszenko

Klima z inverterem plus kable to jak dla mnie dzisiaj najbardziej optymalny zestaw (oczywiscie dla odpowiednio cieplego domu). Bo mamy zero obslugi a w okresach przejsciowych klima daje efekt natychmiastowy i to z COP znacznie wiekszym niz 1.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bury_kocur

*abakuan*, stwierdzenie, że żal Ci dziecka tych budujących za 200, to jest właśnie nieporozumienie - bo oni (czyli my  :smile: ) postawią dom, wykończą niedrogo i temat z głowy. Tani dom, mało do spłaty. Za parę lub więcej lat remont - ale tych, co wykończą drogo, też to nie minie. A ja widziałam już kilka razy sytuację odwrotną - kiedy ludzie budują dom "raz na zawsze", najlepsze dostępne materiały ładują, najnowocześniejsze technologie (bo nie będą przecież dziadować  :tongue: ) - i biorą kredytu, na ile zdolność wyjdzie, na maksymalnie długi czas - i potem wychodzi, że skończą go spłacać dobrze po 80-tce (a tak banki dawały jeszcze parę lat temu). To dzieci tych budujących należy żałować - bo odziedziczą wraz z domem zadłużenie rodziców  :yes:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Klima z inverterem plus kable to jak dla mnie dzisiaj najbardziej optymalny zestaw (oczywiscie dla odpowiednio cieplego domu). Bo mamy zero obslugi a w okresach przejsciowych klima daje efekt natychmiastowy i to z COP znacznie wiekszym niz 1.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


no własnie, to właściwie jest pompa ciepła, ale za ułamek ceny pompy gruntowej. skoro wydałam tylko 3 tys. na kabelki, to mogę je jeszcze uzupełnic klimą za 5tys.

----------


## Kwitko

No bo przecież gdyby nie było nas stać to byśmy nie budowali.  A tutaj takich biedaków z nas robią  :big tongue:  Wybudujemy, tanie domki, a potem hulaj dusza bo będzie nas stać na wszystko! Nie będziemy musieli utrzymywać wielkiego drogiego domu albo spłacać ogromnej raty kredytu. Jakoś wielu opacznie rozumie nasze intencje.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> No bo przecież gdyby nie było nas stać to byśmy nie budowali.  A tutaj takich biedaków z nas robią  Wybudujemy, tanie domki, a potem hulaj dusza bo będzie nas stać na wszystko! Nie będziemy musieli utrzymywać wielkiego drogiego domu albo spłacać ogromnej raty kredytu. Jakoś wielu opacznie rozumie nasze intencje.


dokładnie......żyć biednie w wielkim domu czy na bogato w małym domku - taki jest wybór dla osób z ograniczonym budżetem.

----------


## dr_au

*Zielony ogród* - bo to przecież bez tego, tamtego i owego "to nie jest dom"  :wink: .  Innymi słowy - dominująca w PL postawą wobec budowania jest budowanie na maksa i pod korek, nieważne jakie są rzeczywiste potrzeby.

*abakuan* - czytałeś i niedoczytałeś. Jak ktoś chce wybudować za 200 kzł dom o powierzchni 200 m2, to pewnie nie wybuduje (i utknie w czasie budowy zarzynając się finansowo). Ale nie o to w tym wątku chodzi.

----------


## bowess

*Abakuan* poruszyłeś kwestię bardzo ważną, ale zupełnie niezależną od tego, czy ktoś chce dom za 200, 300, 500 czy 1000 tysięcy. W zasadzie jest to jakiś pomysł na nowy wątek. Tu raczej nikt nie popiera maksymalnego kredytowania się na dom, a zwłaszcza na dom droższy niż suma kredytu, więc nie wiem skąd to "zagotowanie" u Ciebie. Choć może faktycznie - w paru przypadkach, jak pojawiał się koś z włączonym nadmiernym chciejstwem, było sugerowanie wyboru innego projektu, przemyślenia sprawy, a może trzeba było napisać "weź się rozpędź i rąbnij czerepem w ścianę."  :wink:  Albo jakoś inaczej w krótkich żołnierskich słowach. Czy to byłaby konstruktywna porada i faktycznie skłaniająca do przemyśleń? Jednego by skłoniła, drugi by się obraził, trzeci uznał, że tu piszą debile i buraki i zrobił po swojemu.  :smile: 

Co do ogrzewania, *Kwitko* wspomniała, że zna przypadki ucieczki od grzania prądem. Ja znam również przypadek ucieczki od gazu (tego mojego i *DEZETA*, więc raczej taniego) na rzecz kotła na węgiel i drewno i to w domu zbudowanym coś około 2005 roku. Niby dom był dobrze ocieplony, a wychodziło gazem zbyt drogo i podobnież teraz z kotłem "śmieciuchem" wcale nie trzeba z rana rozpalać bo dom długo trzyma ciepło. Różni ludzie różne swoje widzimisię mają i różnie swoje decyzje uzasadniają.

A na stare lata z mężem mamy taką ideę - zbudujemy sobie dom w ziemi, schowany w pagórku, z jedną, słoneczną i przeszkloną elewacją. Będzie dogrzewany prądem, a prąd będziemy produkować sami. Tu kluczem jest działka, więc co jakiś czas sprawdzam, co, gdzie i za ile.  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

*bowess* - my wybudujemy taki dom obok i powstanie osiedle:

http://www.besthousedesign.com/2008/...h-architektur/

----------


## firewall

I Teletubisie będą wam harcować pod oknami :yes:

----------


## Kasia242

Żyjemy w Polsce. Tradycje budowlane mamy jasne i proste. kiedyś biedniejsi ludzie budowali skromnie,czyli dach dwuspadowy,prosta forma. Natomiast naprawdę bogaci budowali okazałe dworki i w porządku stać ich.

Przenosząc te kwestie we współczesność mamy ludzi którzy budują skromne domy na miarę potrzeb,mamy naprawdę bogatych..i te klasę tzw. nowobogackich....takich inspirują tzw. domy gargamele :big grin:  czyli od 180-300m3 na 4 osoby plus garaż dwustanowiskowy na 45m2, 10-12 cm styropianu na sciane i 4 balkony plus 3 kominy...potem taki jeden z drugim szydzi z małych domów ..a wieczorami chyłkiem zawija do biedronki  po ,,parówki,, za 3 zł :big grin: 
Znam takich ludzi osobiście....i powiem krótko to jest tragedia,mentalna tragedia,dzieki temu dzielnice domów jednorodzinnych w Polsce wyglądają jak ,,marsz kolorowej-niepodległej,, w Wawie,dach zielony,miodowy ,fioletowy,klinkier zmieszany z drewnem teakowym plus tynk mozaikowy żywiczny..i tak człowiek patrzy..potem czyta na forach i no niestety tak to wygląda.
Ten watek powinien być skierowany dla ludzi którzy przede wszystkim cenią sobie  praktyczność w życiu,a że takich jest , mniejszość to potem niedowierzanie ze jak to on zbudował za 200 tys? NIEMOŻLIWE :big grin: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> Witam
> Dom za 200 tys. - ?! na kredyt gdzie dochód to 3 tys. To jakas abstrakcja. Moze kiedyś ale nie dzis.
> Wielu się wydaje że to wykopac dł w ziemi zalac go betonem a potem poustawić na tym cegły i mamy dom.
> Budowa domu mase różnych innych kosztów nie związanych z cegłami.
> Dom to kasa, kasa , kasa worek bez dna i to przy dużym własnym zaangażowaniu.
> Ponaddto wybudowac go to nie wszystko dom trzeba utrzymac, z czasem remontowac  (chociażby tylko przemalowac w środku). 
> Do domu co jakis czas trzeba cos kupic i za co. Utrzymanie domu + kredyt, budowac go 15 lat poswiecajac swoj własny czas i zeby w sciane i tak przez cale zycie. za 500 zł na miesiac które zostanie.Gratuluje pomysłu. Zgadzam sie z coniektórymi wypowiedziami ze to jest absurd. Jak mnie stac na malucha to jezdze maluchem , sprawnym i stac mnie na paliwo i moge pojechac gdzie chce, a nie mercedesem którego kupiłem bo takie miałem marzenie a teraz nie mam na naparwy , opłaty , paliwo nawet niestac mnie na nowe opony do niego- ale mam mercedesa bo takie miałem marzenie- który stoi na cegłach przed domem . Szkoda mi tylko tego waszego dziecka jakbyscie chcieli spełniac wasze marzenia budowlane.


Ręce opadają. Skąd wiesz, że dom to worek bez dna? Może (nawet na pewno) stary, wiecznie remontowany dom, bo w takim zawsze jest coś do naprawy. Czy to w domu, czy w mieszkaniu co kilka lat trzeba odmalować, ale nikt zdrowy na umyśle, nie zmienia co 3 lata terakoty, pieca, okien, drzwi, czy czego tam jeszcze. Poza tym wolę dom za 200tys. o pow. ok 100m2 niż mieszkanko 40m2 w bloku za te same pieniądze, bo tak to w większości wychodzi. Czy lepiej płacić czynsz jakiejś spółdzielni (na pensje dla prezesów i reszty urzędników), czy lepiej tylko podatek od nieruchomości + opłaty za media, śmieci, itp.? Kiedy chcę to sobie grzeję, w bloku płaciłbym za c.o. cały rok. A może wynajmować mieszkanie (i nabijać komuś kasę)? Moim zdaniem lepiej te pieniądze przeznaczyć na spłatę kredytu za coś, co jest/będzie moje niż wynajmowane.

----------


## dr_au

*DEZET* - nieco off topic, ale warto o tym pamiętać. Są rynki (np. krakowski), w których chwilowo nie opłaca się mieszkać we własnym - po prostu koszt najmu jest mniejszy od ewentualnej odsetkowej części raty. Oczywiście bardzo mocno zależy od wielkości mieszkania, lokalizacji i jeszcze masy czynników, ale czas na zakupy mieszkań jeszcze nie nadszedł.

----------


## Kasia242

DEZET 100% popieram twoje zdanie...
Ludzię budują domy w jakimś innym celu niż chyba samo mieszkanie w nich...Ten mit o ciągłym wkładaniu pieniędzy w dom bierze się z totalnie idiotycznego podejścia ludzi że dom/mieszkanie musi być od remontu przez następne 20 lat w idealnym stanie wizualni technicznym..tzn jeśli po kilku latach przyszarzeje tynk,okna troszkę będą skrzypieć a na dachówce zrobi sie delikatny nalot to już jest tragedia dla niektórych..to jest podejście typu ,,w moim życiu wszystko musi być tipo top ,idealnie tak jak w TVN mówili,, :big lol: ..to chore
Ja mój dom buduję tak żeby przez następne minimum 30 lat nie dotknąć palcem niczego, oczywiście poza ekstremalnymi przypadkami jak zepsuty piec czy zerwany dach przez tornado :smile: ,kurde ludzie naprawdę zapomnieli po co są domy,one sa przecież do mieszkania ,do użytku...no ale w końcu jest wolność można odmalowywać elewacje co roku  to nic złego...tylko po co potem pisać na forum że  koło domu trzeba ciągle coś robić? Nie trzeba nic robić chyba że ktoś się nudzi lub to jego pasja to wtedy tak :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> *DEZET* - nieco off topic, ale warto o tym pamiętać. Są rynki (np. krakowski), w których chwilowo nie opłaca się mieszkać we własnym - po prostu koszt najmu jest mniejszy od ewentualnej odsetkowej części raty. Oczywiście bardzo mocno zależy od wielkości mieszkania, lokalizacji i jeszcze masy czynników, ale czas na zakupy mieszkań jeszcze nie nadszedł.


Sam zaznaczasz, że *chwilowo* nie opłaca się mieszkać we własnym. Rynek krakowski może być wyjątkiem, jednak nadal twierdzę, że wolałbym inwestować (bo to jednak inwestycja) w swoje niż kogoś dorabiać. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że nie zawsze rata będzie równa czynszowi, ale jak tu porównać dom z mieszkaniem?!

----------


## bowess

O, *Zielony Ogrodzie*, jestem bardzo za. Jedyny minus, jaki widzę w takich domach to taki, że mogą się stać lokalną atrakcją turystyczną. Ale nawet to mnie nie zniechęca.  :smile: 



> I Teletubisie będą wam harcować pod oknami


Trudno - zawsze jakieś "szkodniki" się plączą. Mogą być Teletubisie, byle na drzwi wejściowe nie sikały.  :wink:  Teraz u mnie na przykład labradory łażą, szczekają, czasem jakąś "pamiątkę" przy płocie zostawią A tak w ogóle co to jest? Inne psy teraz są passe? Poza paroma wiekowymi kundelkami, same labradory na osiedlu.  :smile: 

Jak zaczęliście pisać o remontach, odświeżaniu, to nasunęły mi się dwie kwestie. Pierwsza to obserwacja z życia - wszystko zależy od podejścia. Są tacy, którzy po 4-5 latach zmieniają dość dużo we wnętrzu, bo poprzedni wystrój robi się dla nich niemodny. Są tacy, którzy większych zmian nie lubią i odświeżają tylko kolor ścian i sufitów, kiedy uznają, że się przybrudziły. I tu różnie ludzie to przybrudzenie i zużycie odbierają. Jednemu po 5 latach sufit widzi się brudny, drugiemu po 10, a trzeci po ćwierćwieczu uzna, że chyba pora coś tam zrobić. Z przykładów rodzinnych widzę, że tzw. złote rączki malują sobie dość często, nawet jak jeszcze nie widać faktycznej potrzeby. Chyba takie "coś bym zrobił" się im pojawia co jakiś czas.  :smile: 
Druga kwestia, która mi się nasunęła po wpisie *fronta*. Spisek żarówkowy. Tak sobie pomyślałam, czy czasem to nie dotyczy też materiałów wykończeniowych, mebli, bo sprzętów adg to na pewno. Chciałoby się mieć w miarę trwałe okładziny podłóg, tapety, meble, ale jednak jest to sprzeczne z interesem producentów. I teraz zagadnienie kluczowe - w którym momencie wysoka cena zaczyna być faktycznie powiązana z trwałością danej rzeczy, a nie tylko z modnym kolorem, wzorem, wyglądem? Nie wiadomo. Jak ktoś jeszcze nie zetknął się z teorią tego spisku, to taki na przykład link. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96GFI6Mk7kE

----------


## DEZET

Trudno się nie zgodzić. Kiedyś materiały, urządzenia były trwalsze, dziś razem z gwarancją kończy się eksploatacja.

----------


## slomka

Zaczepiając temat ogrzewania - to jakie powinnam zastosować, żeby nie było drogo, począwszy od materiałów a skończywszy na opłatach.....chodzi mi oczywiście o Eryka G1

Pozdrawiam

----------


## firewall

> Teraz u mnie na przykład labradory łażą, szczekają, czasem jakąś "pamiątkę" przy płocie zostawią A tak w ogóle co to jest? Inne psy teraz są passe? Poza paroma wiekowymi kundelkami, same labradory na osiedlu.


A amerykanckich filmów nie oglądasz? W domu na osiedlu klasy średniej każdy bohater pozytywny ma labradora.

----------


## DEZET

> Zaczepiając temat ogrzewania - to jakie powinnam  zastosować, żeby nie było drogo, począwszy od materiałów a skończywszy  na opłatach.....chodzi mi oczywiście o Eryka G1
> Pozdrawiam


Grzej gazem  :smile:  No dobra , ale jak nie masz?  :wink:  Czy chcesz podłogówkę, czy grzejniki? Gotowanie na czym?
Napisz jakie masz możliwości podłączenia - gaz, prąd, paliwa stałe? Może pompa ciepła (tylko to wyższe koszty urządzenia)

----------


## Arturo72

> Zaczepiając temat ogrzewania - to jakie powinnam zastosować, żeby nie było drogo, począwszy od materiałów a skończywszy na opłatach.....chodzi mi oczywiście o Eryka G1
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Zakładając,ze dom budujesz na dłużej to raczej zależy Ci na niskich rachunkach na ogrzewanie i przez to zmniejszasz zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło przez dobre ocieplenie.Wg mnie to jedyna recepta na tanie grzanie  :smile: 
Budujac zgodnie z normą czyli ze "standartowym" ociepleniem zapotrzebowanie na ciepło wyjdzie ok.80-90kWh/m2/rok czyli w Eryku zużycie energii na ogrzewanie wyjdzie 7500-8400kWh co przy grzaniu prądem da 3000-3360zł za sozon grzewczy,przy grzaniu gazem odpowiednio 1950-2200zł,przy ekogroszku 1300-1500zł,przy pompie ciepła 1000-1120zł
Koszt inwestycyjny dla w/w wymienionych
1.Prąd-4tys.zł (piecyk elektryczny+bojler),kable-4-5tys.zł
2.Gaz-min.15tys.zł+przyłącze
3.Ekogroszek-15tys.zł (bez dodatkowego pomieszczenia na wegiel)
4.Pompa ciepła-16-18tys.zł

Przy zmniejszeniu zapotrzebowania do 40kWh/m2/rok,co w przypadku tak małego domu nie będzie kosztowne i trudne rachunki za ogrzewanie wyniosą odpowiednio:
1.1500zł (średni koszt kWh w systemie dwutaryfowym 0,4zł)
2.977zł
3.676zł
4.501zł

Dlatego jestem wielce zdziwiony,że ktoś chce w tak małym domu upierdliwy wegiel zamiast np.bezobsługowej pompy ciepła,praktycznie w tej samej cenie  :smile: 
No ale każdy ma inne preferencje w kazdej dziedzinie i każdy jest dorosły  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Arturo- bardzo optymistycznie rzuciłeś kwotami po zmniejszeniu zapotrzebowania na ciepło do 40kWh/m2/rok. 
Ale nawet gdyby podwoić te kwoty to i tak wynik moim zdaniem byłby niezły.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo- bardzo optymistycznie rzuciłeś kwotami po zmniejszeniu zapotrzebowania na ciepło do 40kWh/m2/rok. 
> Ale nawet gdyby podwoić te kwoty to i tak wynik moim zdaniem byłby niezły.


A bo to jest domek 94m2 czyli przy 40kWh/m2/rok wyjdzie 3760kWh zużytej energii na ogrzewanie  :smile: 
Mój będzie miał max.42kWh/m2/rok.

----------


## slomka

> Grzej gazem  No dobra , ale jak nie masz?  Czy chcesz podłogówkę, czy grzejniki? Gotowanie na czym?
> Napisz jakie masz możliwości podłączenia - gaz, prąd, paliwa stałe? Może pompa ciepła (tylko to wyższe koszty urządzenia)


Gazu, niestety nie mam, podłogówka w kuchni , łazience i salonie, reszta grzejniki.W grę wchodzi ekogroszek, prąd i ewentualnie Pompa- tylko nie wiem ile taka pompa kosztuje i wogóle - bo ja to zielona jestem :wink:

----------


## slomka

> Zakładając,ze dom budujesz na dłużej to raczej zależy Ci na niskich rachunkach na ogrzewanie i przez to zmniejszasz zapotrzebowanie domu na ciepło przez dobre ocieplenie.Wg mnie to jedyna recepta na tanie grzanie 
> Budujac zgodnie z normą czyli ze "standartowym" ociepleniem zapotrzebowanie na ciepło wyjdzie ok.80-90kWh/m2/rok czyli w Eryku zużycie energii na ogrzewanie wyjdzie 7500-8400kWh co przy grzaniu prądem da 3000-3360zł za sozon grzewczy,przy grzaniu gazem odpowiednio 1950-2200zł,przy ekogroszku 1300-1500zł,przy pompie ciepła 1000-1120zł
> Koszt inwestycyjny dla w/w wymienionych
> 1.Prąd-4tys.zł (piecyk elektryczny+bojler),kable-4-5tys.zł
> 2.Gaz-min.15tys.zł+przyłącze
> 3.Ekogroszek-15tys.zł (bez dodatkowego pomieszczenia na wegiel)
> 4.Pompa ciepła-16-18tys.zł
> 
> Przy zmniejszeniu zapotrzebowania do 40kWh/m2/rok,co w przypadku tak małego domu nie będzie kosztowne i trudne rachunki za ogrzewanie wyniosą odpowiednio:
> ...


Dzięki - jestem mądrzejsza o to co mi napisałeś :big grin: 
A tak serio , to staram się uniknąć ekośmierdziucha za wszelką cenę, nawet idąc po trupach, ale jak mój stary się uprze.... :mad: 
Gazu brak, zostaje prąg i pompa - i tu znowu mój stary, bo powie że wymyślam itd.tylko to ja będę uwalana syfem z eko i to ja będę musiał pomyśleć gdzie wyrzucić popiół..... ach.Mam taki piec teraz i wiem co mówię, bo w tej chwili mąż mieszka 200 km. ode mnie i to ja muszę palić ect
Może jakoś go przekonam

----------


## DEZET

Słomko staraj się przekonać męża do czegoś innego niż wungiel. Nikt nie będzie wiecznie młody i z możliwościami zasuwania przy kotle, o pomieszczeniu nie wspomnę. To dla Waszego wspólnego komfortu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Pompa- tylko nie wiem ile taka pompa kosztuje i wogóle - bo ja to zielona jestem


Ja kupiłem powietrzną pompę ciepła Atlantica 8kW,do tego zasobnik cwu 300l i montaż i za wszystko zapłaciłem 16,5tys.zł  :smile: 
Pompa z uwagi na planowane spore zużycie cwu,inaczej grzałbym prądem.
Oczywiście oszczędziłem kasę i komina nie zrobiłem  :wink: 

Podstawa to wykonanie przed budową OZC,wtedy decydujemy w co wchodzić,czy korzystny będzie prąd czy pompa ciepła,czy i ile dać więcej izolacji i takie tam a przede wszystkim dowiemy się z OZC ile nasz dom potrzebuje energii do ogrzania i jaką moc urządzenia grzewczego musimy sobie zapodać.
Ja poszedłem mocno w niskie rachunki,czyli dom energooszczędny+COP2,5.
Ekogroszek jak pisałem,dla mnie jest bezsensem w nowych i małych domach.

----------


## fotohobby

> Gazu, niestety nie mam, *podłogówka w kuchni , łazience i salonie, reszta grzejniki*.W grę wchodzi ekogroszek, prąd i ewentualnie Pompa- tylko nie wiem ile taka pompa kosztuje i wogóle - bo ja to zielona jestem


A dlaczego tak ? Po co komplikować układ i być zmuszonym do ogrzewania wody do wyższej temperatury ?

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

> A dlaczego tak ? Po co komplikować układ i być zmuszonym do ogrzewania wody do wyższej temperatury ?


A jak jest lepiej? _Ciemna jestem... tak na 80%_ :tongue:  , że się posłużę cytatem z reklamy czekolady... hmmm... jakiej to było? Nieważne...

----------


## Arturo72

> A jak jest lepiej? _Ciemna jestem... tak na 80%_ , że się posłużę cytatem z reklamy czekolady... hmmm... jakiej to było? Nieważne...


Grzejniki to instalacja wysokotemperaturowa i do "dobrego" grzania potrzebuje wysokiej temperatury zasilania 50-60st.C,podłogówka odwrotnie,jest niskotemperaturowa,jej wystarczy 28-35st.C,także łączenie takiej instalacji jest nieco skomplikowane,ponieważ musimy "zdusić" temp.zasialnia wchodzącą do podłogówki.
Wg mnie podłogówka na całym domu,dobrze zaprojektowana jest to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie,tańsze i praktyczniejsze niż grzejniki.

----------


## Strefa Inżyniera

Chciałbym jeszcze wrócić do tematu domu z pełnym piętrem. Ja też jestem zdania, że dom z piętrem nie powinien być droższy od domu z poddaszem użytkowym o podobnej powierzchni. 

Chętnie wymienię poglądy na ten temat bo zamierzam budowę takiego domu. Konkretnie będzie 145 pow. całkowitej (czyli właściwie użytkowej), pow. zabudowy 9,5 x 10 m, projekt indywidualny. Prosta kostka z dachem dwuspadowym, bez garażu, piwnicy, balkonów, wykuszy itp. Wszelkie rady mile widziane  :yes: 



________________________________
Inżynier - oferty pracy

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

*Arturo72*, dzięki za rozjaśnienie :yes:

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> 3.Ekogroszek-15tys.zł (bez dodatkowego pomieszczenia na wegiel)
> 4.Pompa ciepła-16-18tys.zł


Pompa ciepła 8kW za 16 tys, a piec na "wyngiel" 8kw... też 15 tys? Czy tylko ja to widzę, bo nikt nie zareagował?  :smile:

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

Artur, no ze mnie głupka nie zrobisz. Piec na ekogroszek=min.7tys.zł. Minimum 7 tys? 8kW piec? Najdroższy 8 kW piec, kosztuje Arturze 1,9 tys i to już taki sterowany elektronicznie, z nadmuchem i innymi pierdołami. Normalnie taki piec trochę ponad tysiąc złotych, choć można i taniej.

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

Mam niewysublimowany sposób sprawdzania cen  :smile:  :

http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...tring=piec+8kw

Więc jeszcze raz, ile kosztuje kocioł na węgiel 8kW dorosły czlowieku?  :smile:

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

Stary, napisałeś że piec na ekogroszek będący substytutem pompy ciepła o mocy 8kW kosztuje minimum 7 tys zł. Więc teraz go pokaż. Pokaż ten piec. Bo ja ci udowodniłem jaka jest minimalna cena takiej machiny. Abstarchując od tego do jakiego ogrzewania domu się skłaniam, nie przeczę że pewnie elektrycznego, to jednak nie zdzierżże jak "prądowcy" potrafią zawyżać ceny innych sposobów niż prąd. To że jest najtańszy to za mało, musi być 3 razy tańszy niż następne ustrojstwo w kolejce. Porównując ceny, zestawia się jakieś mega promocje jak u Artura z niespecjalnie gospodarnymi poczynaniami (nie da się postawić jednodrożnego, pojedynczego komina taniej niż 5 tys?), a nawet windując w kosmos ceny centralnych źródeł ciepła - jak miało to miejsce przed chwilą.

Robiąc analizizę TCO (total cost of ownership) "prądowcy" potrafią liczyć entuzjastom węgla nawet koszt podłogi na której stoi piec! Przypomnę - piec na węgiel zajmuje około 0,3 m2. Gdzieś koło 135 strony tego tematu użytkowniczka "Zielony ogród" wyliczyła nawet, że zarobiła tak 12 000 zł, bo uwolniła przecież powierzchni kotłowni o powierzchni 6m2. Zamieniła ją, jesli dobrze pamiętam, na pralnie. Pralnia za 12 tys najwidoczniej nie koliła ją w oko, ale kotłownia tak. Nie można tak liczyć, bo w ten sposób cały dom zaczyna kosztować niejako podwójnie. Jeśli do ogrzewania na węgiel liczymy koszty metrażu pieca, to okazuje się, że i proste łóżko nie kosztuje już 2 tys, ale 10 tys - no bo przecież jeszcze powierzchnia podłogi jaką zajmuje. Z tysiąc złotych kosztuje nas najzwyklejsza doniczka stojąca na podłodze. Jeśli chcemy tak liczyć, prawomocne byłoby w tym przypadku jedynie wycięcia kotłowni z obrysu domu - czego jeszcze chyba nikt nie zrobił - i wykazanie, że całkowity koszt tej operacji dał nam zysk w wysokości 2 tys zł za każdy metr wyeliminowanej kotłowni. Moim zdaniem w najlepszym przypadku, uwolnione miejsce pod piecem czy zasobnikiem, w ramach analizy SWOT należałoby umieścić po stronie O (Opportunities - potencjalnych szans), nie zaś S (Strengths - twardych, niekwestionowanych atutów), jako że wcale nie jest powiedziane, iż pusty kąt jaki został po piecu w ogóle i kiedykolwiek zostanie zagospodarowany.

----------


## msdracula

Budowlany szaleniec brawo! mam podobne zdanie tylko nie wiedziałam jak to fachowo napisać  :wink:  
Jestem użytkowniczką zwykłego śmieciucha za ok. 1000zł, który służy już 13lat. Nie siedzimy ciągle w kotłowni, W czasie ostrej zimy podkłada się co 4 godziny, a wieczorem jak się odpowiednio przymknie to rano wystarczy podłożyć. Zajmuje to 5 minut. Nie rozumiem czemu się to tak demonizuje. Wiem ,że na pewno prad i gaz są wygodniejsze bo bezobsługowe, ale nie popadajmy w paranoję. Jakby to było takie straszne to byśmy znowu w takie coś się nie pchali  :wink:  
Z drugiej strony rozumiem, że jak ktoś ma bardzo ograniczoną powierzchnię to nie będzie się w to bawił. I gdyby nie to, że mamy piwnicę to też byśmy pewnie rozważyli inne opcje.

Ja pisałam o zwykłym śmieciuchu, więc tym bardziej jakiś z zasobnikiem ,sterowany elektrycznie będzie wygodniejszy.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Stary, napisałeś że piec na ekogroszek będący substytutem pompy ciepła o mocy 8kW kosztuje minimum 7 tys zł. Więc teraz go pokaż. Pokaż ten piec. Bo ja ci udowodniłem jaka jest minimalna cena takiej machiny. Abstarchując od tego do jakiego ogrzewania domu się skłaniam, nie przeczę że pewnie elektrycznego, to jednak nie zdzierżże jak "prądowcy" potrafią zawyżać ceny innych sposobów niż prąd. To że jest najtańszy to za mało, musi być 3 razy tańszy niż następne ustrojstwo w kolejce. Porównując ceny, zestawia się jakieś mega promocje jak u Artura z niespecjalnie gospodarnymi poczynaniami (nie da się postawić jednodrożnego, pojedynczego komina taniej niż 5 tys?), a nawet windując w kosmos ceny centralnych źródeł ciepła - jak miało to miejsce przed chwilą.
> 
> Robiąc analizizę TCO (total cost of ownership) "prądowcy" potrafią liczyć entuzjastom węgla nawet koszt podłogi na której stoi piec! Przypomnę - piec na węgiel zajmuje około 0,3 m2. Gdzieś koło 135 strony tego tematu użytkowniczka "Zielony ogród" wyliczyła nawet, że zarobiła tak 12 000 zł, bo uwolniła przecież powierzchni kotłowni o powierzchni 6m2. Zamieniła ją, jesli dobrze pamiętam, na pralnie. Pralnia za 12 tys najwidoczniej nie koliła ją w oko, ale kotłownia tak. Nie można tak liczyć, bo w ten sposób cały dom zaczyna kosztować niejako podwójnie. Jeśli do ogrzewania na węgiel liczymy koszty metrażu pieca, to okazuje się, że i proste łóżko nie kosztuje już 2 tys, ale 10 tys - no bo przecież jeszcze powierzchnia podłogi jaką zajmuje. Z tysiąc złotych kosztuje nas najzwyklejsza doniczka stojąca na podłodze. Jeśli chcemy tak liczyć, prawomocne byłoby w tym przypadku jedynie wycięcia kotłowni z obrysu domu - czego jeszcze chyba nikt nie zrobił - i wykazanie, że całkowity koszt tej operacji dał nam zysk w wysokości 2 tys zł za każdy metr wyeliminowanej kotłowni. Moim zdaniem w najlepszym przypadku, uwolnione miejsce pod piecem czy zasobnikiem, w ramach analizy SWOT należałoby umieścić po stronie O (Opportunities - potencjalnych szans), nie zaś S (Strengths - twardych, niekwestionowanych atutów), jako że wcale nie jest powiedziane, iż pusty kąt jaki został po piecu w ogóle i kiedykolwiek zostanie zagospodarowany.


budowlany szaleńcu przemyśl co napisałeś i nie uogólniaj wszystkich "prądowców" , zasada jest jedna... jak ktoś buduje mały domek o właściwościach cieplnych przekraczających znacznie minimalne normy obowiązujące w polsce to inwestycja w inne źródło niż prąd jest nie opłacalne. Wyjaśnię ci to na moim przykładzie : 
u mnie cała instalacja ogrzewania razem z robocizną wyszła nie całe 4000zł, (kabel w ścianie i do niego wpięte zwykłe grzejniki elektr. po 200zł każdy, dodatkowo kilka mat grzejnych), zrezygnowałem dzięki temu z komina więc można śmiało powiedzieć że za komin mam instalację. CO na ekogroszek czy gaz kosztuje około 15tys zł (piec, grzejniki, rurki, robocizna) do tego dochodzi koszt przyłącza w przypadku gazu. według OZC na prąd na ogrzewanie wydam około 2000zł do tego planuje okazyjnie (2-3razy/tyg.) z kotłowni mam zrobioną pralnię co przy ekogroszku jest nie możliwe. Więc jak widzisz w moim przypadku prąd się opłaca, i zaznaczam że przed budową nie przeszło mi przez myśl że będę grzał prądem, dopiero po zrobieniu OZC zacząłem zmieniać zdanie.

----------


## Kasia242

nieraz jak czytam te dyskusje to mnie ogarnia pusty śmiech :smile: 
Tak jak swego czasu prowadziłem polemikę z mpopław na temat opłacalności solarów..w końcu Panu ,,olimpowi forum,, zabrakło argumentów a matematyka znowu stała się ..normalna :smile: 
czemu ludzie jak coś mają u siebie to myślą że to jest najlepsze dla wszystkich? :smile:  Ja nie rozumiem.
Arturro prąd zawsze był,jest i prawdopodobnie będzie najdroższym nośnikiem energii- koniec kropka. Dzieje się tak dlatego ze prąd ,,produkuje,, się u nas ze...no z czego? :smile:  bingo ! z węgla... ,,technologia,, eheh jego produkcji i przesyłu to sa straty jak stąd do Tatr :smile: 

Dlatego najpierw wykluczmy jakiekolwiek bzdury na temat ekologiczności ogrzewania prądem. Idac dalej tym tropem:
Załóżmy ze jeden nośnik kosztuje 1 zł/kWh a drugi 2 zł/kWh....a dom ,,spala,, 40kwh/m2 na rok ..czy jest różnica?
Otóż wielu na forum udowadnia że jest ..na korzyść tego.. droższego" :smile: ..tego tez nie rozumiem ale jak się wyraził Arturro - każdy jest dorosły :big grin: 

Teraz tak podnoszone przez zwolenników grzania prądem że inwestycja w CO-prądowe jest duzo tańsza niż inny nośnik...znowu wierutna nieprawda. Nawet u siebie podliczyłem całkowity koszt instalacji elektrycznej od elektrowni do .. pokrętła termostatu i wychodzi że miałbym troszkę drożej niż analogiczna instalacja  z GZ50 ..i to są fakty więc u mnie domek spali 100kwh/m2/rok 2 razy tańszego gazu to logiczne ze moja inwestycja jest rozpatrywana wyłącznie z punktu widzenia 
a/-komfortu(brak uzależnienia od II taryfy bo w nocy to ja śpię)
b/-bieżących wydatków na CO i CO NAJWAŻNIEJSZE CWU !!! które generuje 1/2 moich wydatków na energie.
Potem wchodzę na wątek o energooszcednosci i czytam że mam ustawić dom wszystkimi OKNAMI NA POŁUDNIE  żeby mieć w zimie ,darmowe ,dogrzewanie,, i dostaje info że piec gazowy kosztuje 15 tysięcy a grzejnik elektryczny 120 zł....więc ja muszę mieć prąd...

Obiektywizm w ,,doradzaniu,, innym tego co dla nich najlepsze powinno być podyktowane DOGŁĘBNĄ ZNAJOMOŚCIĄ KONKRETNEGO PRZYPADKU.
A co mamy?
Pelikany które połykają wszystkie ,,nowinki,, i forumowe mądrości jak leci ...a potem starające się to wmówić innym... BO JA TAK MAM I NA PEWNO SIĘ NIE MOGĘ MYLIĆ BLA BLA BLA..
POZDRAWIAM

----------


## miroos

> Chciałbym jeszcze wrócić do tematu domu z pełnym piętrem. Ja też jestem zdania, że dom z piętrem nie powinien być droższy od domu z poddaszem użytkowym o podobnej powierzchni. 
> 
> Chętnie wymienię poglądy na ten temat bo zamierzam budowę takiego domu. Konkretnie będzie 145 pow. całkowitej (czyli właściwie użytkowej), pow. zabudowy 9,5 x 10 m, projekt indywidualny. Prosta kostka z dachem dwuspadowym, bez garażu, piwnicy, balkonów, wykuszy itp. Wszelkie rady mile widziane


Też myślę o takim domu - czy możesz pokazać jakieś przykładowe rzuty Twojego projektu - oraz z ciekawości - ile kosztował taki projekt indywidualny ?

----------


## bury_kocur

> CO na ekogroszek czy gaz kosztuje około 15tys zł (piec, grzejniki, rurki, robocizna) do tego dochodzi koszt przyłącza w przypadku gazu. (...) z kotłowni mam zrobioną pralnię co przy ekogroszku jest nie możliwe.


Nie chcę zamieniać wątku w dyskusję nt wyboru ogrzewania, ale skąd te 15 tys na CO gazowe, to naprawdę nie wiem. Mam wybrany piec kondensacyjny za lekko ponad 5 tys, przyłącze wyjdzie dokładnie 2, podłogówkę rozłożymy sobie w całym domu sami. Komina nie trzeba, wyrzut spalin przez ścianę, kotłowni nie trzeba - będę miała piec w pom. gosp. wielofunkcyjnym  :smile:  Gdzie jest błąd w moim rozumowaniu? Aha, zużywamy dużo cwu, rocznie więcej to kosztuje niż samo ogrzewanie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

nie wiem jak jest z gazem, u mnie nie ma gazu. porównuje z ekogroszkiem - nijak nie chce ekogroszek wyjsc taniej, choćbym chciała. *Front* - to, że każdy musi zrobic studium swojego przypadku - to jest oczywiste. co do pralni - gdybym tam miała kotłownie, nie miałabym pomieszczenia gospodarczego - a że na wsie jest to pomieszczenie niezbędne, musiałabym szukać projektu większego domu, więc musiałabym zapłacić za te metry. więc jest to wyliczenie logiczne.
ja nie teoretyzuję, ja już mam 3 sezony grzewcze za sobą.

----------


## mar1982kaz

bury kocurku nie każdy umie zrobić CO samemu a to kosztuje, i nie każdy chce mieć zamiast komina rurę w ścianie bocznej odprowadzającą spaliny,

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

W temacie ogrzewaniu jestem advocatus diaboli, bo generalnie ja także uważam grzanie prądem za rozwiązanie optymalne dla małego domku. Jednak jako postronny czytelnik amator, zaczyna odnosić wrażenie że lifting kosztów o jakich mówią "prądowcy" przekroczył dopuszczalne normy. Mówienie że koszt instalacji pompy ciepła jest mniejszy niż koszt pieca węglowego jej mocy, to dla mnie kroczek za tą granicą.

Co do samego długaśnego wątku "Dom do ok.200 tyś. jest sens marzyć?" który pochłoną mi trochę wolnego czasu - polecam. Sporo ciekawych informacji, wiele się dowiedziałem. Przydałoby się jednak nasycić ten temat większą ilością konkretnych, obiektywnych, rozwiązań które zbijają cenę budynku, szczególnie jeśli chodzi o fazy wcześniejsze niż wykończenia. Chodzi mi o coś w stylu - okno 3-szybowe nigdy nie stosuje się na południowej stronie budynku (w ogólnym bilansie strat i zysków ciepła, okno 2-szybowe wypada zawsze lepiej niż 3-szybowe, a jest tańsze). Tudzież - 9 na 10 osób nie wie, że najbardziej opłacalne są materiały izolacyjne o najgorszym wskaźniku lambda. Widać to w sygnaturach w których użytkownicy opisują swoje wypasione ocieplenia. Tymczasem wyśrubowany w swych parametrach styropian i wełna, jest zwykle 200% - 250% razy droższa niż za byle jakie ocieplenie, które izoluje jedynie 20% gorzej! Jest to więc ekonomiczny samogwałt.. Także bez sztuki operowana skomplikowanymi parametrami, da się skubać z tortu oszczędności. Dziś rano zastanawiałem się, czy rurowy gruntowy wymiennik ciepła można umieścić w rowie wykopanym pod rurę doprowadzająca wodę. Zamiast robić dodatkowe wykopki i upychać GWC w pętlach, można  posłużyć się głębokim skądinąd rowerem na wodę i zaoszczędzić trochę dodatkowego kopania?

Ja zacznę swoje budowanie w przyszłym roku - i to w optymistycznym wariancie, jak dobrze pójdzie. Dom ma być tani w budowie i tani w eksploatacji wiec na gwałt potrzebuje takich rad. Na razie największą moją oszczędnością jest to forum, każdy dzień lektury to dla mnie zaoszczędzone pieniądze. Czasami mniejsze, czasami większe, ale codziennie jestem o coś mądrzejszy co pozwala mi albo oszczędzić albo lepiej wydać pieniądze. Największe oszczędności w budowaniu domu daje więc chyba czytanie  :smile: .

----------


## mar1982kaz

> nieraz jak czytam te dyskusje to mnie ogarnia pusty śmiech
> Tak jak swego czasu prowadziłem polemikę z mpopław na temat opłacalności solarów..w końcu Panu ,,olimpowi forum,, zabrakło argumentów a matematyka znowu stała się ..normalna
> czemu ludzie jak coś mają u siebie to myślą że to jest najlepsze dla wszystkich? Ja nie rozumiem.
> Arturro prąd zawsze był,jest i prawdopodobnie będzie najdroższym nośnikiem energii- koniec kropka. Dzieje się tak dlatego ze prąd ,,produkuje,, się u nas ze...no z czego? bingo ! z węgla... ,,technologia,, eheh jego produkcji i przesyłu to sa straty jak stąd do Tatr
> 
> Dlatego najpierw wykluczmy jakiekolwiek bzdury na temat ekologiczności ogrzewania prądem. Idac dalej tym tropem:
> Załóżmy ze jeden nośnik kosztuje 1 zł/kWh a drugi 2 zł/kWh....a dom ,,spala,, 40kwh/m2 na rok ..czy jest różnica?
> Otóż wielu na forum udowadnia że jest ..na korzyść tego.. droższego"..tego tez nie rozumiem ale jak się wyraził Arturro - każdy jest dorosły
> 
> ...


Sprawę grzania prądem należy rozpatrywać indywidualnie, w twoim przypadku może się nie opłaca, natomiast w moim róznica na rocznym grzaniu pomiędzy prądem a  ekogroszkiem to około 700zł więc sobie darowałem. 
Co do kosztów przyłącza prądu to rozumiem że skoro  nim nie grzejesz to go nie masz..tak??  ja mam przyłącze 12,5kw (czyli standardowe) i mi starcza na dom 120m2  razem z grzaniem bo mam tak małe zapotrzebowanie że łączna moc wszystkich grzejników to 4kw i i tak jest przewymiarowane bo według OZC wystarcz 3,5kw.
piszesz że instalacja CO na prąd jest taka sama jak innych (ekogroszek,gaz) więc napisz mi proszę ile?? bo ja na całość wydałem niecałe 4000zł i wiem że jak liczyłem sobie przed budową to inst. na gaz z przyłączem wyszła mnie około 20,000zł wliczając w to komin (4000-5000) z którego mogłem zrezygnować. liczyłem z jakimś tanim piecem za 5000zł bo można kupić lepszy za 7-9tys. 
Wcale nikogo nie namawiam na prąd, pragnę jedynie podzielić się swoimi doświadczeniami i pokazać że w budownictwie mocno energooszczędnym grzanie prądem  wcale nie jest drogie

----------


## RadziejS

> Nie chcę zamieniać wątku w dyskusję nt wyboru ogrzewania, ale skąd te 15 tys na CO gazowe, to naprawdę nie wiem. Mam wybrany piec kondensacyjny za lekko ponad 5 tys, przyłącze wyjdzie dokładnie 2, podłogówkę rozłożymy sobie w całym domu sami. Komina nie trzeba, wyrzut spalin przez ścianę, kotłowni nie trzeba - będę miała piec w pom. gosp. wielofunkcyjnym  Gdzie jest błąd w moim rozumowaniu? Aha, zużywamy dużo cwu, rocznie więcej to kosztuje niż samo ogrzewanie.


Jeżeli sam piec masz za 5k PLN, do tego sterowanie pogodowe +- 1000 z akcesoriami, spięcie kotłowni, zasobnik ciepłej wody (jeśli kocioł 1f). Ja za kotłownię (nie licząc przyłącza) zapłaciłem ok. 11-12k PLN, z czego piec kosztował jedynie 3500, mam też zasobnik 220L z 2 wężownicami za ponad 2000. Przyłącze gazu na pewno tylko 2k PLN? Ze wszystkimi formalnościami? Za ten komin przez ścianę też kilka stówek wydasz. Do tego naczynie wzbiorcze, zawory i inne duperele. Trochę się zbiera.
Ale fakt, można to zrobić tanio, jak się pomyśli,

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja tak jak mar1983kaz - nigdy nie pozwoliłabym sobie na to, aby kogolwiek namawiać na prąd. mogłabym mieć później wyrzuty sumienia. chciałabym tylko swoimi obliczeniami sprowokować kogoś do innego spojrzenia na te sprawy i do samodzielnych wyliczeń. bo u nas jest stereotyp - węgiel to tanio, prąd to drogo. a świat sie zmienia i trzeba takie stereotypy co jakiś czas kontrolować.
sama teraz to widzę na własnym przykładzie - nigdy nie interesowałam się klimatyzacją - bo drogo i po co. a ostatnio sie takich ciekawych rzeczy dowiedziałam - że kupuję.

----------


## bury_kocur

*RadziejS* - kocioł 2f (nie potrzebuję zasobnika - mam wszystkie pkt ciepłej wody przez ścianę), sterowanie pogodowe - nie wiem, przyłącze gazu dokładnie 2 tys i kilkadziesiąt gr (tyle brutto wyliczyła gazownia), nie komin przez ścianę, tylko rura koncentryczna - kilkadziesiąt cm długości. Co do reszty - nie wiem, ile dokładnie to będzie kosztowało, ale na pewno nie tyle  :smile:  Będziemy to robić za parę m-cy - dam znać, ile łącznie kosztowało.

----------


## Strefa Inżyniera

> Tudzież - 9 na 10 osób nie wie, że najbardziej opłacalne są materiały izolacyjne o najgorszym wskaźniku lambda. Widać to w sygnaturach w których użytkownicy opisują swoje wypasione ocieplenia. Tymczasem wyśrubowany w swych parametrach styropian i wełna, jest zwykle 200% - 250% razy droższa niż za byle jakie ocieplenie, które izoluje jedynie 20% gorzej! Jest to więc ekonomiczny samogwałt.. .


Czy masz tu na myśli oszczędność przez ocieplenie styropianem o słabszych parametrach czy w ogóle inny materiał izolacyjny?

 ------------------------------------------------------- 
Odpowiadając na wcześniejsze pytanie o mój projekt indywidualny informuję że zapłaciłem 6.000 + VAT (Warszawa). Kwestię pokazania rzutów muszę ustalić z architektem.

----------


## fotohobby

> Tudzież - 9 na 10 osób nie wie, że najbardziej opłacalne są materiały izolacyjne o najgorszym wskaźniku lambda. Widać to w sygnaturach w których użytkownicy opisują swoje wypasione ocieplenia. Tymczasem wyśrubowany w swych parametrach styropian i wełna, jest zwykle 200% - 250% razy droższa niż za byle jakie ocieplenie, które izoluje jedynie 20% gorzej! Jest to więc ekonomiczny samogwałt.. Także bez sztuki operowana skomplikowanymi parametrami, da się skubać z tortu oszczędności.


CZasem w pogoni za U, oprócz pieniędzy liczy się też estetyka i uwarunkowania technologiczne.
Jeśli zakładam pożądane U ściany, to mogę osiągnąć je za pomocą 22cm styropianu o lepszych parametrach, albo 28cm styropianem o gorszych parametrach.
A to ma wpływ na wygląd domu, widok z domu", ilość światła w pomieszczeniu, może pojawić (jak u mnie) problem wąskiej działki i fakty, że zwiększenie grubosci izolacji skutkuje zmniejszeniem wymiarów pomieszczeń. Czasem więcej materiału = droższy montaż.

Tak więc - na pewno nie jest tak, że 9/10 posiadaczy materiałów izolacyjnych z wyższej półki nie wie, że przepłącili za swoje koncowe U
. Raczej wiedzą, a zrobili to świadomie.

Podobnie, jak prądowcy świadomie przepłacają za ogrzewanie, wiedząc, że w momencie inwestycji zaoszczędzili na rachunki na 8-10 lat, a nie muszą "podkładać" co 4 godziny...

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Czy masz tu na myśli oszczędność przez ocieplenie styropianem o słabszych parametrach czy w ogóle inny materiał izolacyjny?
> 
>  ------------------------------------------------------- 
> Odpowiadając na wcześniejsze pytanie o mój projekt indywidualny informuję że zapłaciłem 6.000 + VAT (Warszawa). Kwestię pokazania rzutów muszę ustalić z architektem.


ja coś takiego przeliczałam u siebie 3 lata temu - oszczędności na dodatkowym zaizolowaniu ścian za kwotę kilku tysięcy zł wynosiły o ile dobrze pamiętam jakieś 300 zł rocznie. zrezygnowałam oczywiście. wole na bieżąco dopłacać do ogrzewania niż spłacać kredyt i odsetki. z bankiem nie ma żartów, a jak mnie nie będzie stać - to wolę w zimnym siedzieć niż mieć nie spłacone raty.

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> Czy masz tu na myśli oszczędność przez ocieplenie styropianem o słabszych parametrach czy w ogóle inny materiał izolacyjny?


 Mam na myśli ten sam materiał lecz o słabszych parametrach. Prawdą jest, że zastosowanie 18 zamiast 15 cm styropianu może boleć kogoś estetycznie, ale mówimy tu o budowie do 200 tys zl, a oszczędności na tych dodatkowych 3 cm idą w tysiące złotych. Poza tym są miejsc gdzie nie spoób określić czy jest tam 15 czy 18 cm np. ściana bez okien i drzwi.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Mam 156m2 powierzchni ścian zewnętrznych co przy 20cm styro na ścianie daje 31,2m3,styropian z lambdą 0,031 kupiłem za 196zł/m3,przy 17cm było by to 26,5m3 a więc o 4,7m3 mniej co daje 921zł mniej.Gdzie te tysiące zł ?
> 
> Prawdą jest,że lepiej dać styropian o gorszych parametrach ale grubszej warstwie ale w moim przypadku musiałbym dać 25cm co wymaga już montażu okien w warstwie ocieplenia a to duży koszt.



u mnie było tak samo, świadomie szukałem  materiałów o jak najlepszej lambdzie  żeby dom nie wyglądał jak bunkier i żeby mieć więcej miejsca na poddaszu bo każde centymetry drastycznie zmniejszają wysokość ścianki kolankowej, i co za tym idzie powierzchni użytkowej  domu

----------


## Kasia242

> Ale jest najtańszy w instalacji i w przeciągu 10 lat eksploatacji,biorąc pod uwagę rónież instalację,dalej będzie tańszy niż węgiel,chociaż to zależy głownie od zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło.
> 
> Instalacja nośnika 1zł/kWh kosztuje 15tys.zł,instalacja nośnika 2zł/kWh kosztuje 4tys.zł.
> Nie widzisz różnicy ? Który nośnik będzie ekonomiczniejszy w przeciągu 10lat ?
> Co z tego,że za ogrzewanie węglem zapłacę 800zł a prądem 1800zł skoro za instalację węglową musiałbym zapłacić 15tys.zł(kocioł,komin,zasobnik,montaż)a za prądową 4tys.zł(piec elektryczny,bojler),chociaż de facto mam ją za darmo bo za cenę zaoszczedzonego komina spalinowego 
> Rocznie zaoszczędzę 1tys.zł ale wydałem o 11tys.zł więcej na starcie.
> Widzisz różnicę ?
> O pompie ciepła nie wspomnę


No tak to co piszesz ma sens i nawet bym się zgodził i już nie polemizował gdyby nie... to że :smile: 
uogólnisz ten temat a ja pisałem by tego nie robić bo można sie pomylić
Skąd wiesz że akurat takie własnie będzie porównanie w kosztach instalacji? 15 do 4 tysięcy? Skąd dokładnie to wiesz ? Przecież ludzie kupują piece kotły w cenach od 1 tysiąca do 20 tysięcy...niektóre instalacje kosztują 30 tys inne 5 tysięcy....więc? skąd to przekonanie? Z nieba? To jest zwykłe naciąganie faktów pod swoje argumenty przecież :smile: 

Następna sprawa...ile będzie kosztować 200 litrów cieplutkiej wody wyprodukowanej przez bojler elektryczny w poniedziałek w grudniu o godzinie 17-stej kiedy to przyjdę z pracy i będę chciał sobie zrobić kąpiel? :smile: ..odpowiedz brzmi - NAJDROŻEJ !...wszystkim innym podgrzejesz to taniej :smile: 
Teraz pomyśl co będzie jak moja córka zacznei to samo ..potem synowie i ..żona :smile: ..tak tak panie ładny :smile: ...zapłacę jak za zboże :smile: 

Prad jest najdroższy ale są ludzie,domy,rodziny gdzie ten nośnik wyjdzie tanio....nie najtaniej ale może wyjść na tyle tanio żeby wejść w to rozwiązanie ..
Obiektywizm w temacie  :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia242

> Nie chcę zamieniać wątku w dyskusję nt wyboru ogrzewania, ale skąd te 15 tys na CO gazowe, to naprawdę nie wiem. Mam wybrany piec kondensacyjny za lekko ponad 5 tys, przyłącze wyjdzie dokładnie 2, podłogówkę rozłożymy sobie w całym domu sami. Komina nie trzeba, wyrzut spalin przez ścianę, kotłowni nie trzeba - będę miała piec w pom. gosp. wielofunkcyjnym  Gdzie jest błąd w moim rozumowaniu? Aha, zużywamy dużo cwu, rocznie więcej to kosztuje niż samo ogrzewanie.


Dokładnie 100% racjii...u mnie wyjdzie podobnie może ciutkę drożej..ale niestety zwolennicy narzucania innym swojego zdania zawsze te fakty naciągają :smile: .. niepotrzebnie wszak jesteśmy ludźmi w miarę inteligentnymi i chyba liczyć umiemy :big grin: 

Arturro ty zawsze porównujesz prąd do.. węgla...hmm ja bym tego nie porównywał bo osobiście jesli miałbym wybierać miedzy węglem a prądem to wybieram od razu prąd..tyle że nie z powodu kosztów tylko wygody...prąd jest bardzo komfortowy ,a węgiel upierdliwy :smile: 
Natomiast powinno sie porównywać źródła o tym samym komforcie czyli np. gaz-prąd- pompa ciepła-...
pozdrawiam

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> Mam 156m2 powierzchni ścian zewnętrznych co przy 20cm styro na ścianie daje 31,2m3,styropian z lambdą 0,031 kupiłem za 196zł/m3,przy 17cm było by to 26,5m3 a więc o 4,7m3 mniej co daje 921zł mniej.Gdzie te tysiące zł ?.


 Ale co ty Arturze liczysz, bo nie wiem?  :smile:  W twoim wypadku wyglądałoby to tak:

Styropian 0,031, 20 cm, cena 196zł/m3, 31m3, *wynik u dla ściany U = 0,14, koszt styropianu 6067 zł*
styropian 0,040, 25 cm, cena 99 zł/m3, 37m3, *wynik u dla ściany U = 0,14, koszt styropianu 3663 zł*

Zaoszczędziłbyś 2404 zł. To samo tyczy się stosowania droższej wełny mineralnej. Różnice na całą izolacje idą naprawdę w tysiące.

----------


## DEZET

> Ale co ty Arturze liczysz, bo nie wiem?  W twoim wypadku wyglądałoby to tak:
> Styropian 0,031, 20 cm, cena 196zł/m3, 31m3, *wynik u dla ściany U = 0,14, koszt styropianu 6067 zł*
> styropian 0,040, 25 cm, cena 99 zł/m3, 37m3, *wynik u dla ściany U = 0,14, koszt styropianu 3663 zł*
> Zaoszczędziłbyś 2404 zł. To samo tyczy się stosowania droższej wełny mineralnej. Różnice na całą izolacje idą naprawdę w tysiące.


Arturo pewnie liczył dla różnej grubości ten sam styropian i wtedy wyjdzie mniejszy wydatek. Zmieni się U ściany.

Ja będę ogrzewał gazem- podobnie jak biały kocur- piec 2f z zamkniętą komorą, komin współosiowy przez ścianę. Największe odbiorniki cwu jak najbliżej, czyli piec w łazience. Ogrzewanie podłogówka + drabinka. Koszt pieca to ok.2-2,5tys., Za przyłącze zapłaciłem 1780zł (!). No i ten gaz mam tani- teraz po 1,58/m3.
Komin mam też (7,3m- 1x spalinowy+3x wentylacja)- koszt całkowity materiałów ok 3,3tys.- montaż i wykończenie własne), bo będzie dodatkowo kominek.

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

Ale kto ci każe robić U ściany 0,13 czy 0,14? To jest twój wybór, że chcesz mieć tak ciepłą ścianę i tak grube ocieplenie. Większość ludzi w tym wątku daje 10, 15 cm ocieplenia, a jak widzisz gorsze acz grubsze ocieplenia tną koszty drastycznie. Piszemy w temacie dom do 200 tys. Teksty ludzi pokroju "teraz mam 10 cm styro i jest pieknie, a jakby było 12 to by było paskudne i nie ważne, że ocieplenie domu kosztowałoby 30% mniej", powinny być jak dla mnie kasowane, ze względu na wysoką szkodliwość społeczną   :smile:  

I jeszcze ci Arturze powiem, bo widzę że mnie nie lubisz  :smile:  to może trochę polubisz - że twoje rozwiązanie z oknami jest jednym z najciekawszych. Wysunięty pustak z wsuniętym kilka cm oknem poza lico ściany, pianka, taśma paroszczelna od środka i parapszepuszcalna od zewnątrz - pod wzgledem relacji cena/jakość niż już lepszego zrobić się nie da. Tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> Co do ceny styropianu 0,040 to się mylisz,jego także kupiłem,na strop,za 133zł/m3


Nie wymyśliłem tej ceny. Wpisałem "Fasada 040" i pierwszy styropian jaki wyskoczył to ten, 99 zł/m3 brutto. Zajęło mi to 6, może 7 sekund. Jestem pewien, ze można kupić taniej.

----------


## mar1982kaz

podałeś cenę styropianu fasadowego, a arturo72 wyraźnie zaznaczył że kupił styro. na strop, więc albo się kompletnie na tym nie znasz, albo nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem  i tylko jesteś zaślepiony w swoich racjach

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

podstawy




> dom do 200 tysięcy::
> - dom mały od 75- 90 m2
> - zwarta bryła
> - dach dwuspadowy 
> - brak okien dachowych
> - brak wykuszy, balkonów, kolumn, itp.
> - dom parterowy
> - brak garażu w bryle domu
> - brak stropu monolit (kwestia sporna)
> ...





> według różnych osób w tym temacie, koszt 1 metra2 domu liczony "po podłogach" to 1500 - 2200 zł, zaś dla 1 m2 garażu około 1300 zł. 1500 zł za m2 domy uważa się za absolutne minimum, dla zwykłego śmiertelnika nieosiągalne. Za *realny koszt możliwy do osiągnięcia uważa się 2000 zł/m2*.





> z72 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 74,5 m² powierzchnia całkowita 74,5 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 121 tys
> z71 (poddasze) pow użytkowa 75,8 m² powierzchnia całkowita 91,5 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 157 tys
> z136 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 79,7 m² powierzchnia całkowita 79,7 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 130 tys
> z254 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 76,7 m² powierzchnia całkowita 76,7 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 127 tys
> z249 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 77,0 m² powierzchnia całkowita 77,0 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 155 tys
> z252 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 78,8 m² powierzchnia całkowita 78,0 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 128 tys
> z212 (poddasze) pow użytkowa 78,2 m² powierzchnia całkowita 91,8 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 156 tys
> z211 (poddasze) pow użytkowa 79,1 m² powierzchnia całkowita 94,7 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 162 tys
> z136 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 79,7 m² powierzchnia całkowita 79,7 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 130 tys
> ...


fundament, ściany, stropy, dachy




> *płyta:*
> * badanie gruntu.... 500 zł.
> * projekt płyty.... 800 zł
> *piach zagęszczany warstwowo. Jego ilość jest zależna od warunków  gruntowych. Od 35 do 90 ton (15zł/tona) ...... Od 500 do 1500 zł
> *aqua eps 200 14 m3 w poziomie (20 cm) i eps100 w pionie jako cokół (20 cm)..... 14,5 m3 x 265 zł + 4m3 x 160 = 4.5 tys zł.
> * opaska przeciwysadzeniowa aqua eps100 (gr 10 cm).... 3,5m3 x 160 zł =  560 zł (niektórzy w to miejsce kupują odpady xps, lub odpady styropianów  hydrofobowych i wychodzi taniej)
> * pianka do styropianu... 300 zł
> * folia budowlana gruba... 100 zł
> * stal zbrojeniowa... Od 2 do 4,5 tys
> ...





> *silikaty:*
> bloczek 24x24x24.... 2,7 zł/szt
> *2,7 zł x 16 bloczków... 43 zł*
> 
> *solbet:*
> bloczek 24x24x60.... 7,50 zł
> *7,50 x 7 bloczków.... 52 zł*
> 
> najtańszy *suporeks* 24x24x59 kosztuje 5,60 zł/szt (*39zł/m2*), zaś ściana nośna z najtańszej silki 18x24x24 2,15 zł/szt to *35 zł/m2*





> *klej:*
> klej 25 kg.... 16 zł/szt; 16 zł x 20 worków.... 320 zł
> dodatkowa warstwa silikatów (45mb)...480 zł
> *razem.... 800 zł*
> 
> *zaprawa:*
> 3 tony piachu murarskiego.... 50 zł 
> cemplast (zamiast wapna).... 80 zł
> cement 20 worków (0.5 t), 9 zł/worek.... 180 zł
> *razem....* *310 zł*





> *akermana:*
> pustaki 18 cm.... 2,70 zł
> pustaki 20 cm.... 2,90 zł
> stal zbrojeniowa.... 3 zł/kg
> beton b20.... 260 zł/m3
> *koszt 1m2 materiałów - od 50 zł*
> 
> *ceram 45:*
> pustaki.... 5,20/sz zł
> ...


 


> *blachodachówka:*
> materiały.... 4 tys
> robocizna .... 1,5 zł
> *razem.... 5,5 tys*
> 
> *dachówka ceramiczna:*
> materiały.... 5 tys
> robocizna .... 2 zł
> *razem.... 7 tys*
> ...


okna
 



> Wyliczenia Krzysztofa Lisa, dla okna trzyszybowego Uw = 0,89, g=0,49 oraz okna dwuszybowego Uw=1,2, g=63. o wymiarach 150×150 cm.
> 
> bilans cieplny okna na elewacji południowej w przedziale miesięcy grudzień-marzec:
> okno dwuszybowe.... +35,0 kWh
> okno trzyszybowe.... +32,6 kWh
> 
> bilans cieplny okna na elewacji zachodniej w przedziale miesięcy grudzień-marzec:
> okno dwuszybowe.... -27,3 kWh
> okno trzyszybowe.... -15,8 kWh





> dziś w południe bardzo mi się nudziło, dlatego policzyłem jaki montaż okien byłby dla mnie najbardziej opłacalny.
> 
> *założenie 1:*  5m2 ściany z otworem okiennym o  powierzchni 2,25m2 (okno 1,5 x 1,5 m). ściana z silikatów + 11 cm  styropianu fasada 040. U ściany 0.30 w/m2k. Zakładam wartość liniowego  mostka cieplnego psi:  Dla okna zamontowanego z licem muru = 0,02,  dla  okna z licem muru z 3 cm styropianu o grubości 11 cm na ościeżnicy =  0,06; dla okna w warstwie ocieplenia na kotwach = 0,01.
> 
> Zatem ze wzoru: U ściany + (obwód okna x psi / powierzchnia pozostałej ściany)
> 0,30 + (6 x 0,2 / 2,75) = *0,74 w/m2 (dla "zwykłego" montażu)*
> 0,3 + (6 x 0,06 / 2,75) = *0,43 w/m2 (z 3 cm styropianu na ościeżnicy)*
> 0,3 + (6 x 0,01 / 2,75) = *0,32 w/m2 (z oknem w warstwie ocieplenia)*
> 
> ...


Przydatne programiki.

ogrzewanie
 



> węgiel eko-groszek 1 tona, 450 zł 6700/450.... 6 gr
> drewno kominkowe 1m3 po 140 zł (można taniej) 1700/140...  8 gr
> pelety 1 tona 600 zł - 5000/600.... 12 gr
> gaz ziemny 1m3 po 1,40 - 1,40/8,7.... 16 gr
> prąd elektryczny (średnia z dwóch tarych).... 45 gr
> 
> Wartość tą wypadałoby poprawić o sprawność kotła: w wypadku gazu może być to ponad 100%, w wypadku prądu elektryznego 100%, węgla około 75%, kominka 65%.





> *kominek z dystrybują ciepłego powietrza:*
> wkład kominkow..... 2 tys
> obudowa.... 1,5 tys
> rury rozprowadzajace... 30zł/m
> anemostaty.... 20 z/szt
> wentylator.... Od 500 zł
> robocizna.... 2,5-3,5 tys 
> 
> *kominek z płaszczem wodnym:*
> ...





> Problem 1: penetracja zimnego powietrza w  głąb przewodu kominowego, przy kominie domu parterowego o wysokości 6 m,  i pozbawionym izolacji, strata: > 530kWh / rocznie
> Możliwe rozwiązania: Ocieplenie komina od środka, tak jak widzimy to w dzienniku domku nad Odrą.  Wybranie projektu gdzie komin stanowi cześć zewnętrznej ściany nośnej,  lub rozwiązanie najbardziej efektywne, a zarazem odrażające estetycznie:  przewód kominowy w postaci rury poza obrysem budynku, jak na środkowym schemacie.
> 
> Problem 2: Cokół komina przechodzący  pomiędzy izolacją na poddaszu, transmituje ciepło na zewnątrz budynku.  Strata przy przekroju komina 0,4m2: 55kWh / rocznie
> Możliwe rozwiązania:  materiał izolacyjny w płaszczyźnie budowy komina, w miejscu jego  przejścia przez izolacje + rozwiązania jakie są pod problemem 1
> 
> Problem 3: Nieszczelny wkład "zasysa"  ogrzane już powietrze do przewodu kominowego. Utrata każdego 1m3 na  godzinę, da przez cały sezon grzewczy stratę rzędu 20,7kWh.
> Możliwe rozwiązania: Szczelne zamykanie, małe szyba a zatem niewielki jej obwód, popielnica umieszczona za szybą.
> 
> ...

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> podałeś cenę styropianu fasadowego, a arturo72 wyraźnie zaznaczył że kupił styro. na strop, więc albo się kompletnie na tym nie znasz, albo nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem  i tylko jesteś zaślepiony w swoich racjach


 Nim zarzuci się komuś brak czytanie ze zrozumieniem i zaślepienie, warto przeczytać każdą wymianę zdań 10 razy. *Wszystkie obliczenia były dla "156m2 powierzchni ścian zewnętrznych"* domu Artura. To niby jaki miałem zastosować styropian, EPS 300? Co w ogóle miało znaczyć zdanie "mylisz się co do ceny styropiany na elewacje po 99 za m3 bo jak kupiłem styropian na strop po 133 zł m3" - przecież te zdanie jest bez sensu  :smile:  Co ma piernik do wiatraka? Pokazałem więc ten styro i tyle, a wy ocieplajcie sobie czym chcecie. Mam nadzieje, że inni sami sobie policzą i wyciągną wnioski.

----------


## PeZet

Witaj, Budowlany Szaleńcze.
Zabieram głos, ponieważ traf chciał, że miałem podobne podejście szukając projektu i zaczynając budowę, 
a dziś zrobiłem szacunkowe podsumowanie moich kosztów budowy domu. 
Obecny koszt to ok. 150tys. Dom - prosta stodoła o pow. uż. 102m2.
Dom zbudowałem samodzielnie, we własnym zakresie, włącznie z konstrukcją więźby. 
Jeszcze go nie skończyłem. 
Szacuję, że do zakończenia budowy brakuje mi około 60 tys. wraz z kosztami odbiorów i końcowych dokumentacji.

Odnośnie Twojego podsumowania, mam kilka uwag:

- strony świata a okna - zdecydowanie TAK! Przypilnowałem, zbudowałem 2/3 otworów od południa. Nie ma większej radości niż darmowa energia.

- ściany – moim zdaniem taniej, szybciej i łatwiej zbudujesz dom z gazobetonu. Silikaty, moim zdaniem!, i tak otynkujesz, bo przyjdzie dzień w którym stwierdzisz że budowlany hardcore estetyczny niekoniecznie jest estetyczny. Nerwów nie stracisz ryjąc w gazobetonie. 
Ale silikaty lepiej akumulują – i to jest och ogromny plus. I jedyny.

- zaprawa do murowania - najtańsza jest tradycyjna zaprawa cementowa. Klejąc na cienką spoinę, nie dość, że więcej zapłacisz za klej (dwa razy więcej), to masz o jedną warstwę bloczków więcej do postawienia, czyli do kupienia. 
W moim przypadku na samych bloczkach do budowy parteru dopłaciłbym około czterech stów. Zaprawa zamiast ośmiu stów kosztowałaby 1500 i dotyczy to tylko ścian zewnętrznych parteru. Dolicz śc.wewnętrzne parteru i całe poddasze.
Moim zdaniem klejenie na cienką spoinę podnosi koszty budowy domu (o pow100m2) o ok. trzy tys.

- pokrycie dachu – nie wiem jak obliczyłeś, że cementowe badziewie będzie najtańszym rozwiązaniem. Moim zdaniem pełne deskowanie z papą i czymkolwiek na tym jest tańsze niż najtańsza dachówka. Chyba że się mylę.

- ocieplenie i w ogóle elewacja – sezon 2011 spędziłem ocieplając mój dom. Zajęło mi to ponad pół roku, bo zrobiłem to samodzielnie. I nigdy więcej podobnych wyzwań. Zapraszam do mojego dziennika, wszystko opisałem. I powiem ci, że nie dasz rady ocieplić domu ścinkami. Zesrasz się (wybacz słowo) albo spartolisz i potem będziesz poprawiał albo przepłacał za ogrzanie domu. 
Najważniejsza, moim zdaniem!, sprawa dotycząca oszczędności przy ocieplaniu to wybór takiego projektu, żebyś nie musiał trapić się… rusztowaniami! I podczas budowy, i w odległej przyszłości. Albo niski dom, albo ostre kombinacje z budową rusztowań, albo bulisz 3tys za samo wynajęcie rusztowań.

Odnośnie „grubo-ale-tanio vs cienko-ale-drogo” – zrobiłem sobie kiedyś symulację około 200 wariantów kosztów wykonania ocieplenia - różnych grubości i różnych współczynników lambda i jak to się przekłada na koszty ogrzewania. I pragnę tylko potwierdzić, że w żaden sposób drogi i bardzo ciepły nie chciał być opłacalny.

- Droższe ocieplenie dookoła okien się nie kalkuluje! Bo jest droższe, po prostu – to tak jakbyś „częściowo” zgodził się, że drogo-ale-cienko się jednak opłaca. A sam wiesz, że się nie opłaca, he, he. Już lepiej zrezygnuj z któregoś okna.

Trochę się rozwinąłem, ale to dlatego, że duchem jestem z Tobą, tylko bogatszy o doświadczenia siedmiu lat samodzielnego budowania… zajrzyj do dziennika, zrozumiesz. 

Będę tu zaglądał.
Pozdrawiam, PeZet

PS
Na benzynę wydałem z 10 tys.
Na pierdoły typu gwożdzie, druty, sznurki, żarówki wydałem lekko licząc 5 tys.
Na rękawiczki typu wampirki poszło lekko licząc około tysiąca pln 
Deski szalunkowe - niezbędne. Koszt około 2500
Warto zainwestować w 3fazową betoniarkę za 1800-2000pln, jeśli umiesz się z nią obchodzić. Jeśli nie, to kup za 500pln, a jak Ci się rozsypie, to kupisz drugą taką samą i już będziesz wiedział, na co uważać.
Aha, kupowałem tylko najtańsze narzędzia. Padły mi dwie wkrętarki, jedna wiertarka, betoniarka, młot udarowy jest nie do zdarcia (najtańszy w obi), zielona wiertarka boscha jest nie do zdarcia.
Tania budowa to hardcore.  :big grin:

----------


## PeZet

> Tu bym dyskutował,mi wychodziła spora oszczędność energii przy reku w stosunku do grawitacyjnej.


Arturo, ta spora oszczędność to w najlepszym razie coś koło czterech stów rocznie. Koszt reku z całym orurowaniem to jakieś siedem tys. Tu nie oszczędzisz. I, jak napisał Szaleniec, liczy się komfort. I dobra wentylacja, o ile bez reku jej nie ma. Zawsze myślałem, że reku będę miał, ostatnio myślę, że po kija mi on.

----------


## Strefa Inżyniera

Do Budowlanego Szaleńca

Napisałeś:



> Drogie ocieplenie. Najbardziej efektywne jest ocieplenie tanie, o słabszych parametrach. Najtaniej wypada wełna w rolkach < wełniane płyty < najdrożej styropian.


Czy to rzeczywiście jest prawda? Gdzie można taką wełnę stosować?

----------


## DEZET

*budowlany szaleniec -* napracowałeś się przy tym opracowaniu, ale i tak jeszcze wnioski nie całkiem poprawne  :wink: 
To prawda, że membrana dachowa jest nieodporna na uv- (teoretycznie), ale wymienione przez Ciebie pokrycia dachowe NIE służą TYLKO do jej ochrony. Wierz lub nie, ale sporo przypadków znam, gdzie woda się wlewała do domu, mimo, że było i pokrycie i membrana. Poprawki dachówek eliminowały przeciekanie. O partactwie ekipy to inna bajka. Pokrycie ma być szczelne, natomiast wentylacja połaci to druga rzecz i trzeba to rozdzielić.

Płyta fundamentowa- zrobisz sam? Zrezygnowałem, gdy bezskutecznie szukałem praktycznych informacji, bo płyta to jeszcze rzadkość dla budowlańców i ...zabijali ceną. Fundamenty tradycyjne- mnie się też proste to wydawało, ławy- tu beton z gruchy, bloczki się pomuruje- będzie git.
Zrezygnowałem z robienia tego, bo stwierdziłem, że sił mam za mało i krzywdę można sobie... i domowi zrobić. Zrobisz coś krzywo, nie sprawdzisz i może być źle. Wiem- ludzie robią sami - chyba za duży mam dom na takie prace (152m2 zabudowy). Przynajmniej mniej zdrowia straciłem na tym etapie :wink:  Koszty mogą być albo podobne , albo różniące się nieznacznie - 2-3 tys. na tym etapie jak wypisałeś.

Ocieplenie- wspomniane ścinki styrodurowe- trzeba je dokładnie zmielić- miałeś w ręce taki kawałek- jest twardy- czym to zmielisz? Nie każdy ma maszynkę do rozdrabniania gałęzi- tym by pewnie poszło.Mam trochę wspólnego z branżą reklamową i tych ścinków z płyt mam sporo. Ciężko coś z tego zrobić- styrodur jest twardy i jednorodny w masie. Jak nie będzie z tego drobnych wiórów to i ocieplenie kiepskie, albo grubość warstwy b. znaczna. Znacznie łatwiej zmielić styropian ( trójnik 110 kanalizacyjny, mieszadło, wiertarka i mieli- sprawdzałem).

Fixy zamiast otwieranych- ok... pod warunkiem, że żona nie będzie marudzić o myciu okien :wink:  Pakiet 2, czy 3-szybowy. Jakie to konkretnie oszczędności? Inny zysk - mniej słychać odgłosy zewnętrzne, a jak mieszkasz blisko drogi to wiadomo, jaki ruch aut panuje.

----------


## marchew

Budowlany Szaleńcze - w imieniu wielu: dzięki!

----------


## Zielony ogród

Budowlany Szaleńcze - tak samo myślę o ociepleniu. Tak naprawdę wystarczy zwykłe normowe, bo różnica w rachunkach za ogrzewanie nigdy nie zwróci kosztów inwestycji w droższe. Od jakiejś grubości ocieplenia każdy następny centymetr to wyrzucone pieniądze. ale tu strach się do takiego myślenia przyznać, bo to herezja.

----------


## DEZET

> No wychodziło coś koło tego ale z ceną reku przesadziłeś.
> Jeśli budujemy tanio to i wybieramy tanie reku czyli dospelowską Lunę za 1500zł,spokojnie na taki domek da radę,instalacja na termofleksach to koszt ok.700-800zł,oczywiście sami rozkładamy.
> Rezygnując z kanałów,komina,nawiewników okiennych wentylacji grawitacyjnej wychodzą nam podobne koszty.


Nie mów, że kupiłeś Lunę. Przecież kubaturę masz większą niż 200m3, to to urządzenie zdechnie i dodatkowo pochłonie Twój prąd (120W to niemało przy ciągłej pracy). Przeważnie liczy się 0,5 kubatury na wymianę powietrza. Chyba nie o takie oszczędności chodzi.  Mój brat pracuje w specjalności klimatyzacja/wentylacja już naście lat i jego zdanie na ww: "nie zawracaj sobie d..y tym"

----------


## DEZET

Arturo- a sumowałeś swoje pomieszczenia wg powyższego?
Dla komfortu właśnie, nie powinno działać urządzenie na max ustawieniach.

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> mi wychodziła spora oszczędność energii przy reku w stosunku do grawitacyjnej.


Zgadzam się zarówno z Tobą jak i z PeZet. Jeśli reku będzie tanie, OK. Jeśli na rekuperator pójdą grube tysięcy, to przez te lata zdąży się pewnie zepsuć nim zdąży się zwrócić.




> ściany – moim zdaniem taniej, szybciej i łatwiej zbudujesz dom z gazobetonu.


Powiedz ile płaciłeś za bloczek i o jakich wymiarach to przynajmniej ustalimy czy taniej. Czy łatwiej i szybciej, nie wiem, pewnie tak. Zresztą z czego bym nie murował to ta perspektywa i tak mnie przeraża  :smile:  Przez całe swoje życie wymurowałem metr ściany - i to metr bieżący, nie kwadratowy  :smile:  Co do nietynkowania silki, na forum są dzienniki osób budujących z silki, którzy później tych ścian nie tynkują. Stąd też to wziozłem. Byłaby to spora oszczędność, jakby się udało.




> zaprawa do murowania - najtańsza jest tradycyjna zaprawa cementowa. Klejąc na cienką spoinę, nie dość, że więcej zapłacisz za klej (dwa razy więcej), to masz o jedną warstwę bloczków więcej do postawienia, czyli do kupienia.


 Worek kleju kosztuje jakies 16 zł. Worek ma 25 kg, z czego na 1m2 ściany idzie teoretycznie 5 kg. 100m2 Ściany kosztuje więc około 300 zł. Stracić na tym 3 tysięcy chyba nie stracę bo przecież nawet tyle nie wydam. Powiedz ile wyniosło cie 100m2 ściany wiązanej na zaprawę, oczywiście tak mniej więcej, cement, wapno, piasek, betoniarka, a przeliczę czy dodatkowa warstwa bloczków rekompensuje wydatek.




> Moim zdaniem pełne deskowanie z papą i czymkolwiek na tym jest tańsze niż najtańsza dachówka


Być może. Sprawdzę. Chyba że ktoś z obecnych kładł taki dach i chce się pochwalić?




> że nie dasz rady ocieplić domu ścinkami.


Chyba źle się wyraził. Nie miałem zamiaru ocieplać domu ścinaki. Nawet sobie nie wyobrażam jak miałoby to wyglądać. Może przy ścianie 3-warstwowej, choć nawet wtedy zdecydowałbym się raczej na konwencjonalną izolacje. Jeśli chodzi o ścinki myślałem bardziej o izolacji np. fundamentów. Po prostu wsypać je między ścianę fundamentową a skarpę ziemi. Koszty groszowe, a nie zaszkodzi, lepsze ścinki xps niż miałaby w to miejsce leżeć hałda gliny.




> Droższe ocieplenie dookoła okien się nie kalkuluje! Bo jest droższe, po prostu


 Już spieszę z odpowiedzią, a że jedne obraz to tysiąc słów....


Nie jest tak, że potępiam każde lepsze ocieplenie w czambuł. Izolacje z lepszym parametrach to genialny wynalazek. Gdyby było mnie tylko stać ja także kładłbym styropian grafitowy. Niestety raczej mnie stać nie będzie, więc kombinuje jak potrafię. Lepsze materiały przeznaczam więc w miejsca gdzie z pewnych powodów nie da się zastosować grubszej izolacji, np. styk dachu z murłatą czy ścianami szczytowymi. Nie ma chyba innego sposobu walki z mostkiem termicznym przy oknie, niż lepsze parametry izolacji. Przecież nie dam tam grubszych płyt, czy grubszego styro, bo zamienię te okno w świetlik bunkra. Zresztą, to nie ja to wymyśliłem. Mój błąd, że jeszcze tego mostka nie policzyłem i nie przedstawiłem w złotówkach.

Panowie, mam nadzieje że nie obrazicie się jeśli z czasem będę edytować ten post, nanosząc na niego wasze uwagi. Chce link do niego zrobić w swojej sygnaturze i z czasem uzupełniać i poprawiać, jak natrafi się coś ciekawego.

----------


## DEZET

> Wywiew 125m3/h,nawiew 120m3/h.
> Z przeglądania forum wiem,że komfortowa przez większość czasu jest wydajność 110-150m3/h.


Żebyś się nie udusił, bo Ci może powietrza zbraknąć :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Bloczek BK kosztuje coś ok.8zł- 24x24x59cm, wychodzi 7szt.m2. PeZet dobrze mówi- łatwość obróbki to podstawowa zaleta dla budowania gospodarczo, dlatego też wybrałem BK (beton komórkowy). Silikaty to twarde sztuki - rycie w nich, czy przecięcie - masakra.

----------


## DEZET

> Spoko,Brookvent ma 280m3/h przy 150Pa


Taa, skoro podajesz że masz większy wywiew, jak nawiew, to gdzieś czegoś braknie i wydajność reku nie ma tu nic do rzeczy  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Teoretycznie wg tego co zamieściłem powyżej.
> Oczywiście nawiew i wywiew będzie zrównoważony a WM obliczana pod 240m3/h


A gdzie się podziało 80m3 z Twojej kubatury? Zaniżyłeś, żeby kupić tańszy reku, bo będzie działać np. na 0,5 wymiany, czyli te wg forum komfortowe 110-150m3/h?!

----------


## Xerses

> Nie masz racji w ostatnim zdaniu. Nie uwzględniłaś, że robiąc instalację elektryczną masz w kieszeniu kilkanaście (dziesiąt?) tysięcy których nie wydałaś na instalację ekogroszku a te pieniądze jak wrzucisz na lokatę będą procentować, poza Amber Gold można jednak mimo wszystko kilka ładnych procent rocznie zarobić. 
> 
> Tak czy inaczej w ddomu do 200 tys bawić się w ekogroszki to dla mnie pomyłka nie do pomyślenia. Nawet nie licżąc kosztów inwestycji to sama upierdliwość tego paliwa, syf i smród mnie zniechęca. Nawet jeżeli zaoszczędzimy kilka stów rocznie to czasem wydajemy więcej na pierdoły i się nad tym nie zastanawiamy. Ja będę grzał czystym prądem i wodną podłogówką i kominkiem. OZC mi wyliczył, że za ogrzewanie mojego domu zapłacę 1800zł rocznie nie licżac dopalania kominkiem. Gdybym miał ekogroszek zapłacił bym pewnie 700 zł. Nawet gdyby instalacja kosztowała mnie tyle samo to za 100 zł miesięcznie oszczędności nie będę szuflował węgla, naprawiał psujących się podajników, zmieniał butów przy wejściu do kotłowni itp itdd


no z tym czystym prądem to Cie fantazja poniosła na maksa.

A co do lokaty.... jak uwzględnisz podatki, inflacje itp opłaty - to chłopie nie zarobisz  :big grin:

----------


## Xerses

> Grzejniki to instalacja wysokotemperaturowa i do "dobrego" grzania potrzebuje wysokiej temperatury zasilania 50-60st.C,podłogówka odwrotnie,jest niskotemperaturowa,jej wystarczy 28-35st.C,także łączenie takiej instalacji jest nieco skomplikowane,ponieważ musimy "zdusić" temp.zasialnia wchodzącą do podłogówki.
> Wg mnie podłogówka na całym domu,dobrze zaprojektowana jest to bardzo dobre rozwiązanie,tańsze i praktyczniejsze niż grzejniki.


czy praktyczniejsze to kwestia względna, są tacy co mówią że kurz się strasznie unosi od podłogówki, i ogólnie xle to działa na układ krążenia człowieka. Nagrzewają Ci sie stopy................... itd.........

----------


## Xerses

> Stary, napisałeś że piec na ekogroszek będący substytutem pompy ciepła o mocy 8kW kosztuje minimum 7 tys zł. Więc teraz go pokaż. Pokaż ten piec. Bo ja ci udowodniłem jaka jest minimalna cena takiej machiny. Abstarchując od tego do jakiego ogrzewania domu się skłaniam, nie przeczę że pewnie elektrycznego, to jednak nie zdzierżże jak "prądowcy" potrafią zawyżać ceny innych sposobów niż prąd. To że jest najtańszy to za mało, musi być 3 razy tańszy niż następne ustrojstwo w kolejce. Porównując ceny, zestawia się jakieś mega promocje jak u Artura z niespecjalnie gospodarnymi poczynaniami (nie da się postawić jednodrożnego, pojedynczego komina taniej niż 5 tys?), a nawet windując w kosmos ceny centralnych źródeł ciepła - jak miało to miejsce przed chwilą.
> 
> Robiąc analizizę TCO (total cost of ownership) "prądowcy" potrafią liczyć entuzjastom węgla nawet koszt podłogi na której stoi piec! Przypomnę - piec na węgiel zajmuje około 0,3 m2. Gdzieś koło 135 strony tego tematu użytkowniczka "Zielony ogród" wyliczyła nawet, że zarobiła tak 12 000 zł, bo uwolniła przecież powierzchni kotłowni o powierzchni 6m2. Zamieniła ją, jesli dobrze pamiętam, na pralnie. Pralnia za 12 tys najwidoczniej nie koliła ją w oko, ale kotłownia tak. Nie można tak liczyć, bo w ten sposób cały dom zaczyna kosztować niejako podwójnie. Jeśli do ogrzewania na węgiel liczymy koszty metrażu pieca, to okazuje się, że i proste łóżko nie kosztuje już 2 tys, ale 10 tys - no bo przecież jeszcze powierzchnia podłogi jaką zajmuje. Z tysiąc złotych kosztuje nas najzwyklejsza doniczka stojąca na podłodze. Jeśli chcemy tak liczyć, prawomocne byłoby w tym przypadku jedynie wycięcia kotłowni z obrysu domu - czego jeszcze chyba nikt nie zrobił - i wykazanie, że całkowity koszt tej operacji dał nam zysk w wysokości 2 tys zł za każdy metr wyeliminowanej kotłowni. Moim zdaniem w najlepszym przypadku, uwolnione miejsce pod piecem czy zasobnikiem, w ramach analizy SWOT należałoby umieścić po stronie O (Opportunities - potencjalnych szans), nie zaś S (Strengths - twardych, niekwestionowanych atutów), jako że wcale nie jest powiedziane, iż pusty kąt jaki został po piecu w ogóle i kiedykolwiek zostanie zagospodarowany.


Jestem pod wrażeniem, ale bynajmniej ktoś rzeczowo napisał  o tym fakcie  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

Budowlany Szaleńcze - piszesz "pusty kąt po piecu"......jaki pusty kąt po jakim piecu? projekty małych domów w ogóle nie uwzględniaja w rzutach kotłowni. zauważcie, jak często ludzie piszą:  'wybudowałbym taki a taki dom, ale nie mogę, bo nie ma w nim miejsca na kotłownię i skład paliwa". więc szukaja większych projektów, w których jest i pralnia, i kotłownia. i oczywiście płacą za te dodatkowe metry. rezygnacja z pieca na rzecz prądu nie oznacza posiadania pustej kotłowni. dla mnie to oznaczało zejście z wymaganiami z projektów 100-105 m2 na projekty 90-95 m2 - a ta różnica razy 2tys/m2 to jest dużo.

----------


## Xerses

> No i super,prosty i czytelny przepis na *dobry* i tani dom 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu bym dyskutował,mi wychodziła spora oszczędność energii przy reku w stosunku do grawitacyjnej.


Innego aspektu niz wymiana powietrza przy rekuperacji to nie widzę..........

----------


## Xerses

> Bloczek BK kosztuje coś ok.8zł- 24x24x59cm, wychodzi 7szt.m2. PeZet dobrze mówi- łatwość obróbki to podstawowa zaleta dla budowania gospodarczo, dlatego też wybrałem BK (beton komórkowy). Silikaty to twarde sztuki - rycie w nich, czy przecięcie - masakra.


Wręcz powiedziałbym że stawianie z tego domu nalezy do przyjemności  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> No cóż,takie brednie wygadują tylko sprzedawcy grzejników a ludzie,którzy nie za bardzo myślą łykają to jak pelikany 
> Temperatura podłogi przy przy *dobrze* zaprojektowanej podłogówce to 25-30st.C,może pozostawie te temperatury bez komentarza w odniesieniu do kurzu i chorób krążenia 
> 
> Jest tam parę przekłamań ale nie zamierzam już ciągnąć dalej,poza tym punkt widzenia zależy od punktu...posiadania


Nie kolego - nie powielam tego za sprzedawcami grzejników, mam kuzyna który sobie strzelił podłogówke na całym domu. nie jest z tego faktu az tak bardzo mocno zadowolony jak to opisują coniektórzy użytkownicy. Poza tym co ma temperatura to podnoszenia się  kurzu? To ciepłe powietrze wedrując z dołu do góry go unosi a nie wielkość temperatury........

----------


## firewall

Co do temperatur podłogi. Teraz latem gdy słoneczko świeci temperatura podłogi jest często wyższa jak zima przy ogrzewaniu ( i jakoś nikt od tego nie choruje). 
Kaloryfery brudzą. Częściowy mit. Wszystko zalezy od temperatury wody w instalacji. Przy niskich temperaturach nie widać różnicy brudzenia się ścian nad kaloryferem i innych ścian. Chyba że ktoś zasila 80-95st. - wtedy to co innego. Ściany będą brudne nad kaloryferem.

----------


## jasiek71

> Jeśli kuzyn ma odczuwalnie ciepłą podłogę to ma spie...ą podłogówkę.


nie koniecznie ...
wystarczy że budynek będzie miał za duże zapotrzebowanie na ciepło ...
aby nadrobić straty trzeba podnieść temp. podłogi, a w skrajnych przypadkach może nie być przyjemnie ...

----------


## RadziejS

> Co do temperatur podłogi. Teraz latem gdy słoneczko świeci temperatura podłogi jest często wyższa jak zima przy ogrzewaniu ( i jakoś nikt od tego nie choruje). 
> ... .


Dokładnie! Ja te rzeczy już przestałem tłumaczyć, bo w kółko ta sama śpiewka.

----------


## Xerses

> Co do temperatur podłogi. Teraz latem gdy słoneczko świeci temperatura podłogi jest często wyższa jak zima przy ogrzewaniu ( i jakoś nikt od tego nie choruje). 
> Kaloryfery brudzą. Częściowy mit. Wszystko zalezy od temperatury wody w instalacji. Przy niskich temperaturach nie widać różnicy brudzenia się ścian nad kaloryferem i innych ścian. Chyba że ktoś zasila 80-95st. - wtedy to co innego. Ściany będą brudne nad kaloryferem.


Skoro tak twierdzisz............ w polemike wchodził nie bede bo sie na tym istotnie nie znam

----------


## bowess

*budowlany szaleńcze* zaimponowałeś mi swoim systematycznym i trzeźwym podejściem po pierwsze do czytania wątku, po drugie przygotowaniami do swojej budowy. Przeczytałam dokładnie Twoje posty sumujące zagadnienie i po raz kolejny mam potwierdzenie, że budowa za 200 to nie jest idee fixe, tylko normalny, dający się zaplanować, kontrolować i zrealizować proces. Przy okazji widzę, ile jeszcze u nas można było zrobić taniej.  :smile: 

Ogrzewanie domu to ja widzę, że ma podłoże bardziej ideologiczno - wyznaniowe.  :smile:  Ja prezentuję stanowisko podobne do *fronta*, że wszystko to kwestie bardzo indywidualne i każdy ma obowiązek sam sobie policzyć, co mu pasuje. My możemy podpowiedzieć, jakie są opcje. Dobrze, że parę osób przypomniało, żeby przy rozważaniu nad tanim CO nie zapominać o CWU, bo to też ważne. Kocioł węglowo-drzewny robi ciepłą wodę, kiedy się w nim pali, więc trzeba mieć na względzie zapewnienie ciepłej wody w półroczu ciepłym. Jak to kto widzi - czy chce mieć ciepłą wodę cały czas, czy zakłada okresowe dostawy.  :smile:  A może jakiś dodatek - podgrzewanie prądem albo słońcem - no ale jak wiadomo nic nie jest za darmo. Grzanie prądem wody zależnie od liczby osób i zużycia może być znaczącą pozycją w comiesięcznych wydatkach. Nie ma tak czy owak jednoznacznej odpowiedzi dla osób, które dopiero zaczynają tworzyć koncepcję domu, bo wiele zagadnień jest powiązanych, jedne wynikają z drugich. No i jeszcze subiektywne jest traktowanie wydatków przez różne osoby, jeden za standardowe uznaje np. 150 zł miesięcznie za rozmowy przez komórkę, dla innego to bardzo duża kwota, analogicznie jest z kosztami CO i CWU.

Pochwalę się,  że za przyłącze gazu zapłaciłam 1140zł. To było nasze najtańsze przyłącze.  :smile: 

Ja mam mieszaną podłogówkę z grzejnikami - na poddaszu 3 grzejniki. Gdybym budowała jeszcze raz, to bym może zrobiła samą podłogówkę, a może by te grzejniki zostały. Są one przynajmniej według opisu przystosowane do współpracy z instalacjami niskotemperaturowymi. Rozdzielacz mamy 2w1 i na kotle ustawiamy 35 stopni, przy większych mrozach 40. Nic tu nie reklamuję, ale też nie odradzam. Zaznaczam, że w takiej instalacji rozdzielacz był droższy, niż gdyby była sama podłogówka albo same grzejniki. W sypialniach na poddaszu jest ciepło, pomimo, że grzejniki nie parzą. Nie wiem, czy to kwestia tej ich niby dobrej emisji ciepła, czy to dlatego, że ciepło z parteru też tam sobie wędruje. Tak, jak pisze o ważności obliczeń *Arturo* - na parterze mamy policzoną i ułożoną podłogówkę stosownie do zapotrzebowania każdego pomieszczenia. Grzeje fajnie, ale na pewno nie jest to grzejnik, któremu łatwo zrobić pyk - pstryk i ma zrobić 2 stopnie więcej, a za godzinę znowu chcę 2 stopnie mniej, bo jednak za ciepło. Właśnie dobre obliczenie ma większość tego zagadnienia załatwić, a na rozdzielaczu to już ewentualnie drobne korekty.




> A amerykanckich filmów nie oglądasz? W domu na  osiedlu klasy średniej każdy bohater pozytywny ma labradora.


Chyba za rzadko oglądam i nie te co trzeba.  :smile:  Czyli jednak moda. Ja to z czasów, kiedy były na topie owczarki niemieckie (Szarik, Cywil), a i moja kundelka wabiła się Kuleczka.  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Ogrzewanie domu to ja widzę, że ma podłoże bardziej ideologiczno - wyznaniowe.  Ja prezentuję stanowisko podobne do *fronta*, że wszystko to kwestie bardzo indywidualne i każdy ma obowiązek sam sobie policzyć, co mu pasuje. My możemy podpowiedzieć, jakie są opcje. Dobrze, że parę osób przypomniało, żeby przy rozważaniu nad tanim CO nie zapominać o CWU, bo to też ważne. Kocioł węglowo-drzewny robi ciepłą wodę, kiedy się w nim pali, więc trzeba mieć na względzie zapewnienie ciepłej wody w półroczu ciepłym. Jak to kto widzi - czy chce mieć ciepłą wodę cały czas, czy zakłada okresowe dostawy.


Ideowe czy nie - nieistotne - zobacz czy osoby ogrzewajace ekogroszkiem - tak aktywnie namawiają innych do swoich rozwiązań? Nie chce tutaj mieszać kolegów prądowców z błotem - nie mniej jednak ja mam kotłownie na ekogroszek - bo mam spory dom, dużo większy niż tu omawiane - i jeszcze w nim zimy nie opalałem - i ani razu nie zdażyło mi się przekonywac aktywnie że ten sposób ogrzewania jest najlepszy,najtańszy, naj..... - w przeciwieństwie do coniektórych innych - którzy póki co swoje wyliczenia maja tylko na papierze. Powiem tak - dla małych domów - alternatywa z prądem czy gazem jest bardziej atrakcyjna  - niż w przypadku domu dużego. Nie mniej apel do wszystkich przeciwników węgla - skoro już tak bardzo przekonywujecie do swoich rozwiązań - piszcie o wszystkim. Jakie sa koszty wykonania domu - bądź co bądź pasywnego lub zbliżonego do pasywnego aby osiągnąć zamierzony cel postaci małych rachunków za prąd. Jaki jest koszt inwestycji dodatkowych typu rekuperacja, solary pompy itp . Bardzo często nikt tutaj nie uwzględnia CWU - a ono w zależoności ile osób i jak bardzo lubią higiene - stanowi równiez spory wydatek. Na tym wątku jak na wielu innych, ludzie budują oszczędnie - co za tym idzie pchanie ich w prąd może niestety odnieść odwrotny skutek niz pierwotnie zamierzony.
Ot tyle w temacie ogrzewania......

BTW
kocioł na eko robi ciepłą wodę cały rok  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

A no i o tych wyliczeniac zuzycia prądu - taryfa 1 czy 2-ga itd.......... oby się to w teorii sprawdziło , bo zycie pokazuje - ze jak to ktoś tutaj wspomniał - sprzedawcy - potrafia wyliczyć wszystko co dobre dla oka klienta  :smile:  I zapewne nie dotyczy to tylko grzejników  :big grin:

----------


## bowess

> BTW
> kocioł na eko robi ciepłą wodę cały rok


Wystarczy, że stoi w kotłowni, czy musi być rozpalone?  :wink: 

To było tylko takie luźne nawiązanie do tego, że w dyskusji pojawiły się również najprostsze i najtańsze kotły bez żadnych automatyk, podajników. Czyli opcja obsługi własnej codziennie przez cały rok.

----------


## Xerses

> Przeliczysz to się przekonasz bo nie wystarczy tylko widzieć 
> Oszczedności z tytułu rekuperacji to 400-500zł/rok przy grzaniu prądem.
> Teraz wszystko zależy od kosztu całej WM z reku,można wykonać to tanim kosztem,co pokazałem na przykładzie Luny ale można także zapłacić kosmiczną kasę typu 15-20tys.zł,ja bym tyle nie dał,wybrałem złoty środek i WM z reku będzie kosztowała 4,5 tys.zł



Nie bedę sie o sumy tutaj pojedynkował - bo nie mam i nie jestem w stanie zweryfikować na żywo - ale brednie opowiadane przez sprzedawców pomijam szerokim łukiem. Nie wiem skąd to sobie wyliczyłeś ale czy:

1. Sprawność centrali bierzesz do wyliczeń podana przez producenta - czyli mierzoną w warunkach- laboratoryjnych - przy minimalnym przepływie powietrza?
2. Wspomniana sprawność nie jest uzyskiwana czasami poprzez stosowanie silniejszych wentylatorów - co za tym idzie z większym poborem mocy?
3. Jaki jest zastosowany spręż na Twojej centrali? Czy jest na tyle duży aby zapewnic Ci odpowiednie ciśnienie w przewodach i tym samym odzyskać odpowiednie ciepło i uzyskac nawiew, czy może wyliczone masz to na wylocie centralki a na końcach przewodów już to się mija z prawdą? Rekuperator za 4,5 tysiaka.............. cóż
4.  Czy instalacje rekuperatora i przewodów robiłeś samemu czy wykonała ci to znająca się na rzeczy firma ? Bo jeśli coś zostało źle zrobione to prawdopodobnie z tych oszczedności będą nici.
5. Wreszcie czym zmierzyłeś ile faktycznie tego ciepła odzyskałeś? 
6. Jaki jest wpływ działania rekuperatora na komfort mieszkania (nie mówie tu o powietrzu)? Bo tańsze modele - niestety powodują słyszalność ich pracy.

O kosztach eksploatacyjnych , ewentualnych naprawach itp nie mówie.

Według mnie te 400- 500 zł to spora przesada 

I tak jak mówiłem wczesniej - jedyny aspekt który mnie przekonuje to wymiana powietrza - a ewentualne oszczedności - to tylko dodatek

----------


## Xerses

> Wystarczy, że stoi w kotłowni, czy musi być rozpalone? 
> 
> To było tylko takie luźne nawiązanie do tego, że w dyskusji pojawiły się również najprostsze i najtańsze kotły bez żadnych automatyk, podajników. Czyli opcja obsługi własnej codziennie przez cały rok.


hehehhe od samego stania i patrzenie jeszcze w przyrodzie się nic nie urodziło  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ideowe czy nie - nieistotne - zobacz czy osoby ogrzewajace ekogroszkiem - tak aktywnie namawiają innych do swoich rozwiązań? Nie chce tutaj mieszać kolegów prądowców z błotem - nie mniej jednak ja mam kotłownie na ekogroszek - bo mam spory dom, dużo większy niż tu omawiane - i jeszcze w nim zimy nie opalałem - i ani razu nie zdażyło mi się przekonywac aktywnie że ten sposób ogrzewania jest najlepszy,najtańszy, naj..... - w przeciwieństwie do coniektórych innych - którzy póki co swoje wyliczenia maja tylko na papierze. Powiem tak - dla małych domów - alternatywa z prądem czy gazem jest bardziej atrakcyjna  - niż w przypadku domu dużego. Nie mniej apel do wszystkich przeciwników węgla - skoro już tak bardzo przekonywujecie do swoich rozwiązań - piszcie o wszystkim. Jakie sa koszty wykonania domu - bądź co bądź pasywnego lub zbliżonego do pasywnego aby osiągnąć zamierzony cel postaci małych rachunków za prąd. Jaki jest koszt inwestycji dodatkowych typu rekuperacja, solary pompy itp . Bardzo często nikt tutaj nie uwzględnia CWU - a ono w zależoności ile osób i jak bardzo lubią higiene - stanowi równiez spory wydatek. Na tym wątku jak na wielu innych, ludzie budują oszczędnie - co za tym idzie pchanie ich w prąd może niestety odnieść odwrotny skutek niz pierwotnie zamierzony.
> Ot tyle w temacie ogrzewania......
> 
> BTW
> kocioł na eko robi ciepłą wodę cały rok


Xerses, masz rację - po co to namawianie.......pewnie prądowcy namawiają innych z czystej bezinteresownej złośliwości - my mamy zle, niech inni tez maja źle....
trzeba dać sobie spokój z tym dzieleniem sie doświadczeniami (3 lata grzeje prądem), tylko w takim razie po co te pytania: a czym ogrzewacie? a co polecacie? polecamy szczerze, jak ktoś nie chce nic wiedzieć o innym ogrzewaniu niz węgiel to niech nie pyta.

----------


## Xerses

> Xerses, masz rację - po co to namawianie.......pewnie prądowcy namawiają innych z czystej bezinteresownej złośliwości - my mamy zle, niech inni tez maja źle....
> trzeba dać sobie spokój z tym dzieleniem sie doświadczeniami (3 lata grzeje prądem), tylko w takim razie po co te pytania: a czym ogrzewacie? a co polecacie? polecamy szczerze, jak ktoś nie chce nic wiedzieć o innym ogrzewaniu niz węgiel to niech nie pyta.


Nie zrozumiałes mojego posta......... ale to nie moje zmartwienie.

----------


## gall86

Od dawna wiadomo, że każdy chwali swoje. Problem jednak polega na tym, że jeżeli ktoś zaczyna rzucać liczbami, to czy są one rzeczywiste, czy też naciągane, aby udowodnić że są najlepsze. Niestety bardzo trudno jest to zweryfikować.

----------


## Xerses

nie mogłem sie powstrzymać. Mam nadzieje że ludzie nie korzystają z wyliczeń podanych na stronach z rekuperatorami.... bo ten co wyliczył montaz grawitacji na tym poziomie...........

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie kolego - nie powielam tego za sprzedawcami grzejników, mam kuzyna który sobie strzelił podłogówke na całym domu. nie jest z tego faktu az tak bardzo mocno zadowolony jak to opisują coniektórzy użytkownicy. Poza tym co ma temperatura to podnoszenia się  kurzu? To ciepłe powietrze wedrując z dołu do góry go unosi a nie wielkość temperatury........


Oczywiscie, ze zalezy od temperatury. Ilosc kurzu, jaka jest w stanie podniesc powietrze zalezy m.in. od szybkosci konwekcji (podnoszenia sie ogrzanego powietrza), a ta predosc zalezy od roznicy temperatur pomiedzy temperatura podlogi, a pomieszczenia. Przy nieprawidlowo zaprojektowanej podlogowce (w pomieszczeniu o duzym zapotrzebowaniu na cieplo), aby otrzymac w pomieszczeni21C
nalezy podloge grzac nie do 28, a np do 34C, co nie jest zdrowe, a dodatkowo powoduje podnoszenie kurzu.  Efekt silnej konwekcji powietrza zauwazyc mozna nad grzejnikami, nad ktorymi ruch powietrza jest wyjatkowo duzy.

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> projekty małych domów w ogóle nie uwzględniają w rzutach kotłowni


 Jeszcze nie widziałem projektu małego domu (około 80 m2), a którym nie zaprojektowano kotłowni. Aż sobie otworzyłem Z500, zaznaczyłem widełki metrażu 78-83, wyskoczyło mi 15 domów... i 15 miało kotłowni. Ja najpewniej kotłowni mieć nie będę, dlatego tak dopytuje o projekty małych domków bez niej.

----------


## Xerses

> Oczywiscie, ze zalezy od temperatury. Ilosc kurzu, jaka jest w stanie podniesc powietrze zalezy m.in. od szybkosci konwekcji (podnoszenia sie ogrzanego powietrza), a ta predosc zalezy od roznicy temperatur pomiedzy pomperatura podlogi, a pomieszczenia. Przy nieprawidlowo zaprojektowanej podlogowce, aby otzymac w pomieszczeni21C
> nalezy podloge grzac nie do 28, a np do 34C, co nie jest zdrowe, a dodatkowo powoduje podnoszenie kurzu.  Efekt silnej konwekcji powietrza zauwazyc mozna nad grzejnikami, nad ktorymi ruch powietrza jest wyjatkowo duzy.


czyli potwierdzasz fakt że sam proces podnoszenia kurzu nie zalezu od wielkości temperatury, a wielkość ta wpływa jedynie na prędkość cyrkulacji powietrza  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Z72, którego kiedyś wymieniłam jako żelaznego kandydata do budowy za 200 ekipami nie ma kotłowni, ale ma 74,5m2. Chyba dopiero poniżej 75 w gotowcach zaczynają się takie rozwiązania. Ale może jeszcze coś znajdę.

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

Ja tam w Z72 kotłownie widzę. To te pomieszczenie (pomieszczonko) za łazienką, jest nawet naniesiony piec. Powiem więcej, sprawdziłem kilka 65 metrowych domów i tam też była kotłownia  :smile:  Sprawdziłem więc najmniejsze domy jakie tylko są na Z500, czyli takie koło 50m² i tam rzeczywiście kotłowni nie ma - piec stoi w holu. Poczekajmy jednak na Zielony ogród, która napisała do mnie, że ludzie czasem nie budują domów 90-95 m² bo nie ma tam kotłowni (?)

Co do Z72 to wygląda rzeczywiście na coś taniego - 74,5 m² użytkowych. To jednak tylko 1 łazienka i 2 pokoje. Ja myślałem o Z211 - 79m² użytkowych i 94 m² całkowitej. Mam w tym 4 małe pokoje i 2 łazienki (choć dwie łazienki to droga rzecz, jedną zamienię na samą toaletę, a zarobione metry dodam do pokoju). Z211 ma jeszcze jedną przewage na Z72 - mimo, że jest większy, jego powierzchnia wszystkich przegród zewnętrznych (podłogi, ścian, okien, dachu) to 297 m², zaś u Z72 to aż 334 m². Z chęcią wysłucham krytyki. Wole teraz niż po kupnie projektu  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

*budowlany szaleniec* - mam jedną uwagę - Z211 jak dla mnie będzie sprawiał wrażenie klaustrofobicznej ciasnoty, przede wszystkim ze względu na to, że duża część powierzchni odpadnie na skosy. Nie wiem, czy bezwzględnie potrzebujesz 4 pokoi i salonu. jeżeli nie, lepiej poszukać innego projektu.

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

W rzeczywistości planuje coś przeciwnego - góra będzie więc agorafobiczna  :smile:  Napisałem o 4 pokojach bo na projekcie są 4. Na chwile obecną planuje te 3 pokoje na poddaszu zamienić w jedną wielką przestrzeń. Na dzień dzisiejszy dom jest dla 2 osób  :smile:  Natomiast układając strop uwzględnię potencjalne ściany działowe, jakby Bóg w dzieciach wynagrodził. Wszystko przy założeniu, że wybiorę Z211.

----------


## bowess

Hmm, jeszcze nie spotkałam się z projektem gotowym, który byłby projektowany wyłącznie pod ogrzewanie prądem. Te małe projekty chociażby z z500, które według ciebie mają kotłownię, tak formalnie jej nie mają. Po prostu w jakimś pomieszczeniu o domyślnie innej funkcji zaproponowano umiejscowienie kotła. Jeżeli kotła nie będzie, to masz więcej możliwości rozplanowania sprzętów w łazience, bo zazwyczaj to łazienka - może większa wanna, może bidet, może duża kabina prysznicowa. W innych projektach zyskujesz miejsce na szafę.  :smile:  Są malutkie projekty, w których jedynym źródłem ogrzewania jest kominek. W sumie nie wiem dlaczego taka dyskryminacja prądu w gotowcach? Chyba najłatwiejsza byłaby adaptacja projektu gotowego z kotłownią w piwnicy - nie robisz piwnicy, rezygnujesz z komina i jest dom bez kotłowni.  :smile: 

Wybór projektu to Twoje przemyślenia. Ty wiesz ile pokoi na teraz, że może coś w przyszłości się przyda. Ty policzyłeś już, że domy z poddaszem mają lepszy stosunek powierzchni netto do powierzchni przegród zewnętrznych. No ale jak ktoś chce budować sam, to nie bez znaczenia jest, że przy parterówce nie ma skosów do wykańczania, docieplanie po stropie, więc o wiele łatwiejsze i mniej materiału potrzeba, ogólnie budynek jest niższy, a jednak wielu osobom przy pracach na wysokości miękną kolana - mi też - ale jednak mam poddasze użytkowe.  :smile: 
Przy zaprezentowanych przez Ciebie założeniach, wydaje mi się, że Z211 to dobry projekt. Prościutka, energooszczędna bryła, niewielki metraż. Na minus u mnie wejście do łazienki z wiatrołapu. Nieładnie, że biuro w części dziennej coś chyba pomieszało ze skalą mebelków. Stół 80x50 na 5 osób.  :big tongue:  No ale to już takie czepialstwo. Wejście będzie na wschód, czy na zachód? Pomieszczonko - spiżarnia rozumiem, że zostanie?

----------


## fotohobby

> czyli potwierdzasz fakt że sam proces podnoszenia kurzu nie zalezu od wielkości temperatury, a wielkość ta wpływa jedynie na prędkość cyrkulacji powietrza


Tak, potwierdzam, że im wyższa temperatura podłogi, tym więcej kurzu w powietrzu. Sam proces podnoszenia kurzu ZALEŻY od temperatury podłogi, niezależnie od tego w jakie słowa chciałbyś opis tego zjawiska ubrać.

BO ktoś, czytający Twoje pytanie: 




> Poza tym co ma temperatura to podnoszenia się  kurzu? T


mógłby pomyśleć, że problem kurzu doskwiera tak samo, niezależnie od temperatury

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

Ja podchodzę do tego w taki sposób, że jak na projekcie jest łazienka to uznaje że na projekcie jest łazienka, jak na projekcie jest kuchnia to uznaje że jest kuchnia, a jak na projekcie jest kotłownia... to uznaje że na projekcie jest kotłownia. Co się z tym dalej będzie dziać, to już inna sprawa. Zresztą, co z tego że te kotłownie są mniejsze, że nie mają metrów 5 a 3. W małym domu wszystko będzie mniejsze (mam na myśli pomieszczenia  :wink:  by komuś się brzydko nie kojarzyło) - i pokoje są mniejsze i salon i kuchnia. Przyznaje natomiast, że w projekcie Z72 ta kotłownia jest wyjątkowo badziewna, wejście przez łazienkę. Tu rzeczywiście można mówić o "pseudokotłowni".

Nie pytaj mnie o takie rzeczy typu stół i biurka, bo dla mnie to abstrakcja. Dla mnie budowa domu to fundamenty, strop, dach, ściany, ogrzewanie. Jak w dziennikach budowy ludzie zaczynają się zastanawiać nad kafelkami albo kształtem umywalki to przestaje je czytać. Dlatego wiem, że mój dom będzie paskudny, tak że się nawet nie łudzę  :smile:  Gdyby zostawiła mnie dziewczyna i sam decydowałbym jak dom będzie w środku, to chodziłbym po betonowej podłodze, a ścianach byłoby widać instalacje. Zamiast podłogi odkurzać myłbym je myjką ciśnieniową, a kuchnia składałaby się z mikrofalówki  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Mi Z211 podoba się bardziej, ale pewnie dlatego że też buduje z poddaszem i jest jakby trochę podobny  :wink:  
*bowess* przy ocieplaniu szczytów chyba z milion razy powiedziałam do Przemka "a trzeba było budować parterówkę"   :big tongue:  Ale tak naprawdę nie zamieniłabym mojego z162 na parterówkę. Ma sporo miejsca, a u nas również sprawa rozwojowa (mąż coś o trzech synach mówi  :Evil: ) więc dla mnie ważne było aby móc każdemu dziecku dać swój pokój. My trochę odwrotnie niż budowlany szaleniec, jeżeli dzieci będzie mniej zlikwidujemy ściankę i powiększymy pomieszczenia.

----------


## firewall

> W rzeczywistości planuje coś przeciwnego - góra będzie więc agorafobiczna  Napisałem o 4 pokojach bo na projekcie są 4. Na chwile obecną planuje te 3 pokoje na poddaszu zamienić w jedną wielką przestrzeń. Na dzień dzisiejszy dom jest dla 2 osób  Natomiast układając strop uwzględnię potencjalne ściany działowe, jakby Bóg w dzieciach wynagrodził. Wszystko przy założeniu, że wybiorę Z211.


Jeżeli mogę doradzić to może zwróć uwagę na z34. Ma sensowniejszy układ, a jest tylko odrobinę większy(pomieszczenia są, a nie udają że istnieją)

----------


## bowess

To ja z projektami mam inaczej. Staram się patrzeć głównie na potencjał, bo wiadomo, że kombinacji wszelkich rozwiązań jest nieskończenie wiele, szansa na ideał niewielka, ale drobnymi zmianami można z gotowca zrobić projekt budowlany dokładnie według swoich wizji.

Coś mi się majaczyło, że jakaś wyszukiwarka miała i dobrze mi się majaczyło. Czyli dyskryminacji nie ma. Nie mogę coś zalinkować. Trzeba samemu zaznaczyć "elektryczne" tutaj.

Co do tych mebelków - miałam na myśli, że w części dziennej po ustawieniu stołu i kanapy realnych rozmiarów nie będzie aż tyle wolnego miejsca. Zabudowa kuchni jest w prawidłowej skali.

*Kwitko* jeszcze kolor na elewacji i podbitka i koniec skakania po szczytach będzie.  :smile:  My w kwestii rozwojowości uwinęliśmy się w trakcie budowy, więc pokoje na bieżąco zyskały obsadę. Zaczynaliśmy we dwójkę, skończyliśmy w czwórkę.  :smile: 

Z34 to jednak już spory domek. I jaką ma wielką kotłownię.  :big grin:

----------


## miloszenko

> Nie pytaj mnie o takie rzeczy typu stół i biurka, bo dla mnie to abstrakcja. Dla mnie budowa domu to fundamenty, strop, dach, ściany, ogrzewanie. Jak w dziennikach budowy ludzie zaczynają się zastanawiać nad kafelkami albo kształtem umywalki to przestaje je czytać.


I tu sie mylisz. Bo jesl inie zaplanujesz gdzie bedzie stol, lawa, telewizor, oswietlenie to zycze powodzenia w dopasowywaniu domu do potrzeb po zakonczeniu stanu deweloperskiego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kwitko

O tym samym pomyślałam, trzeba wiedzieć gdzie co będzie. Przem rozwiązał sobie ten problem w ten sposób - mówi do mnie: za tydzień robimy instalację, musisz mi powiedzieć (wiedzieć) gdzie będzie tv, lodówka, zlew.... itp. 
Więc może szaleniec ma podobny pomysł  :wink:

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

... po zakończeniu stanu deweloperskiego? telewizor? Yyyy. Przecież ja jeszcze nie wybrałem nawet projektu, mam tylko działkę  :smile:  Myślę, że jeśli przy budowie fundamentów będę wiedział gdzie ulokować telewizor, to w zupełności wystarczy  :smile: 

Bowess nienawidzę cie  :smile:  Tak mi namąciłaś tymi wąskimi parterówkami, że zgłupiałem. A już wszystko mi się krystalizowało. Teraz tak siedzę liczę i wychodzi, że te parterówki wychodzą kilkanaście tysięcy taniej.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Jeszcze nie widziałem projektu małego domu (około 80 m2), a którym nie zaprojektowano kotłowni. Aż sobie otworzyłem Z500, zaznaczyłem widełki metrażu 78-83, wyskoczyło mi 15 domów... i 15 miało kotłowni. Ja najpewniej kotłowni mieć nie będę, dlatego tak dopytuje o projekty małych domków bez niej.


chodzi mi o kotłownie na paliwa stałe, zgodne z przepisami.. taka na gaz jest zawsze przewidziana.

tu jest trochę o rozmiarach - wychodzi ładnych parę m2:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...+kot%C5%82owni

----------


## DEZET

> nie mogłem sie powstrzymać. Mam nadzieje że ludzie nie korzystają z wyliczeń podanych na stronach z rekuperatorami.... bo ten co wyliczył montaz grawitacji na tym poziomie........... 
> Załącznik 133419


To się nadaje... właśnie gdzie? KOSZ !!! Twój awatar pasuje tu jak ulał do mojej miny po przeczytaniu tych bzdur.

----------


## DEZET

Czy nie warto by przypomnieć, że są wymogi dotyczące kubatury pomieszczenia zwanego kotłownią? 
Nie może to być jakaś byle klitka, zależy jakim paliwem będziemy grzać.

----------


## Zielony ogród

na DOMO leci własnie fajny program o domach-stodołach ("neo-stodoły")

----------


## bitter

> Arturo, ta spora oszczędność to w najlepszym razie coś koło czterech stów rocznie. Koszt reku z całym orurowaniem to jakieś siedem tys. Tu nie oszczędzisz. I, jak napisał Szaleniec, liczy się komfort. I dobra wentylacja, o ile bez reku jej nie ma. Zawsze myślałem, że reku będę miał, ostatnio myślę, że po kija mi on.


A ja jak teraz śpię w sypialni 10m2 przy zamkniętych drzwiach, muszę mieć uchylone okno. Już przy takich temperaturach jak teraz w nocy robi się w sypialni zimno a powietrze wcale świeże nie jest i czuć zaduch po nocy. Dlatego moim zdaniem warto wydać te siedem tysięcy (ja wydałem na całą instalację razem z reku prawie dziewięć i robiłem ją sam) tak samo jak warto wydać na komfort po prostu pieniądze, jak na przykład na dobry materac, wygodny i trwały fotel czy wentylację ... ot co




> no z tym czystym prądem to Cie fantazja poniosła na maksa.


a niby dlaczego?

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

Z72 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 74,5 m² powierzchnia całkowita 74,5 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 121 tys
Z71 (poddasze) pow użytkowa 75,8 m² powierzchnia całkowita 91,5 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 157 tys
Z136 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 79,7 m² powierzchnia całkowita 79,7 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 130 tys
Z254 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 76,7 m² powierzchnia całkowita 76,7 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 127 tys
Z249 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 77,0 m² powierzchnia całkowita 77,0 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 155 tys
Z252 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 78,8 m² powierzchnia całkowita 78,0 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 128 tys
Z212 (poddasze) pow użytkowa 78,2 m² powierzchnia całkowita 91,8 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 156 tys
Z211 (poddasze) pow użytkowa 79,1 m² powierzchnia całkowita 94,7 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 162 tys
Z136 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 79,7 m² powierzchnia całkowita 79,7 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 130 tys
Z221 (poddasze) pow użytkowa 80,0 m² powierzchnia całkowita 100,3 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 171 tys
Z255 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 80,3 m² powierzchnia całkowita 80,3 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 135 tys
Z32 (poddasze) pow użytkowa 81,7 m² powierzchnia całkowita 110,1 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 160 tys
Z7 (parterowy) pow użytkowa 82,0 m² powierzchnia całkowita 82,0 m²  cena stanu surowego zamkniętego 133 tys

(sprawdziłem znacznie więcej, ale nie chciało mi się już notować i robić z siebie jeszcze większego psychola  :smile:  )

Oczywiście można się nieprzywiązywań do tych liczb, nie mniej dają jakiś podgląd i oddają relacje dom parterowy-dom z użytkowym poddaszem. Zawsze spisywałem cenę stanu surowego po cenach średnich (cena metodą gospodarczą była zawsze o wiele niższa). 

*Wniosek:* Z początku wydawało mi się że dom z poddaszem jest tańszy - tak przynajmniej piszą w gazetach typu Murator. *Okazało się, że konfrontując ze sobą domy o tej samej powierzchni użytkowej parterowy jest zawsze tańszy*. No to sobie myślę: "pewnie jakbym liczył po powierzchni całkowitej, czyli po powierzchni podłóg, te z poddaszem będą tańsze" I co? I NIe  :smile:  *Nawet licząc powierzchnie po podłogach parterówki są nadal tańsze!* Nie ma już takiej różnicy, ale są nadal tańsze. No to pieprze, przerzucam się na parter  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

parterówki są nie tylko tańsze ale i o wiele przyjemniejsze w budowie - bez tych wszystkich rusztowań i stropów i czołgania sie pod skosami i wpychania wełny między belki....

----------


## fotohobby

*budowlany szaleniec*, tutaj akurat Ameryki nie odkryłeś, bo zresztą w tym wątku pisano nawet, że do 100m2 użytkowej cenowo wygrywa parterowka, potem zyskuje poddasze.
Subiektywnie -parterówka o powierzchni 90m2 wydaje się być bardziej przestronna, niż dom z poddaszem o takiej powierzchni.

----------


## firewall

Tylko potrzebują troche większej działki.

----------


## bowess

Znienawidzona jestem.  :smile:  Lubię być taki mąciwoda.

Było parę razy "we wątku" - chyba konkluzja mniej więcej taka, że przy prościutkiej bryle typu stodoła poddasze zaczyna mieć uzasadnienie powyżej 120 metrów kwadratowych podłóg. Czyli coś jak mój czy *Kwitko*. Poniżej tego metrażu nie widać "zysków" z mniejszej powierzchni dachu i mniejszej liczby metrów bieżących fundamentów domów z poddaszem, a strop i schody muszą być.

----------


## Kwitko

* budowlany szaleniec* dom parterowy nie zawsze jest tańszy. Ale zgadzam się z Tobą  :wink:  bo *mała* parterówka zawsze będzie tańsza od małego domu z poddaszem. Jeżeli rozpatrujesz te same (bardzo małe powierzchnie) to Twój wniosek jest jak najbardziej poprawny, jednak wraz ze wzrostem powierzchni sytuacja się zmienia i w pewnym momencie tańszy staje się dom z poddaszem.

----------


## fotohobby

> Tylko potrzebują troche większej działki.


Będę budował na działce, która po budowie zostanie wydzielona i będzie wówczas będzie miała 700-740m2. To może nie jest jakoś super mało, ale też nie powala.
Powierzchnia zabudowy - 131m2 dla 106 użytkowej - wystarczy jeszcze na wiatę, taras, kawałek trawnika  :smile:

----------


## firewall

Ja 626m2 w tym 50m2 musi zostać na przejazd dla sąsiadów więc parterówka odpada.

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

Tak, czytałem jakieś 100 stron temu o teorii, że parterówka jest tańsza do 120m2 (no właśnie ale jakich, użytkowych czy całkowitych), a później pałeczkę ekonomicznej opłacalności przejmują domy z poddasze. Tylko, że wiecie, rożne rzeczy mówią ludzie. Ja ufam tylko temu co jest policzone i pokazane na liczbach. Ufam faktom a nie opiniom, nie obchodzi mnie czyjaś opinia, ba, nie obchodzi mnie nawet moja własna opinie, liczy się tylko to jak jest  :smile:  Normalnie mam ochotę sprawdzić, czy naprawdę po 120 m2 parterówki stracą swój prym. Gdyby nie to, że robi się późno..  :smile: 

Zapewniam was, że 95% ludzi budujących domy z poddaszem robi to by myśli, że to taniej. "Ciort z tym, że będę wspinać się po schodach, ciort że w pokojach będą skosy, ale zaoszczędzimy". A tu masz babo placek - za te utrudnianie życia człowiek jeszcze słono płaci.

----------


## bowess

*szaleniec* pochwal się działeczką.  :smile:  Daj no wymiary i jak tam ze stronami świata.

Spory % ludzi buduje dom "dla widza" - z poddaszem, balkonem, lukarną jest okazalszy i wytworniejszy.  :smile:

----------


## firewall

Arturo,ale tobie wychodzi o prawie 100m2 więcej działki. Poza tym musi być odpowiedni "areał" zielonego czynnika.

----------


## firewall

Ponadto u mnie ma być podział: dół dla mnie i zony. Góra -syn+goście( lub ewentualnie w przyszłości synowa). A jak stwierdziła autorytatywnie żona - w parterówce nie zniosłaby gdyby synowa z gołym tyłkiem chodziła przed jej oczami ( ja gorąco zapewniałem małżonkę że mnie absolutnie to nie przeszkadzałoby :smile:  )

----------


## fotohobby

> Zapewniam was, że 95% ludzi budujących domy z poddaszem robi to by myśli, że to taniej. "Ciort z tym, że będę wspinać się po schodach, ciort że w pokojach będą skosy, ale zaoszczędzimy". A tu masz babo placek - za te utrudnianie życia człowiek jeszcze słono płaci.


Powiem Ci - na początku chciałem poddasze. Bo działka niewielka, bo okna dachowe tak ładnie doświetlają, bo skosy się tak ładnie prezentują...
Nawet znalazłem sobie projekt, który podobał się mnie i Żonie
http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekty/je...m/czajka/#view

Otrzeźwienie przyszło po wizycie u znajomych zobaczeniu na własne oczy, jak "pięknie" wygląda malutki pokój ze skosem. Że sprawia bardziej klaustrofobiczne wrażenie i jest mniej ustawny, niż porównywalne wielkością pokoje w naszym "M".
Tak więc - od projektu typowego poddasza uzytkowego odeszliśmy wtedy, szukając projektu, w którym dół spełniałby nasze wymagania (salon, trzy sypialnie), a góra byłaby czymś dodatkowym.
I tak pod lupę wzieliśmy http://megaprojekty.pl/arx_magdalena_murowany.htm
Można tu było nawet zrezygnować z jednego pokoju na parterze, poddasze wyglądało na całkiem przestronne, tylko... w ruch poszedł kalkulator.
Schody - ...
Strop...
Skosy - ...
Okna dachowe - ...

W rezultacie, wolę wylać już tą większą o 15m2 płytę, dołożyć do nieco większego dachu i wybudować wszystko na jednym poziomie...

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> *szaleniec* pochwal się działeczką.


 Działka jest wypasiona, pod samym Wrocławiem z frontem od zachodu. Problem w tym ze mnie nie bardzo stać by się wybudować  :smile:  Mam jedynie 26 lat, więc moja zdolność kredytowa jest "zabawna". Jeśli człowiek nie jest żonaty to kredytu nie dostanie, no chyba że w pojedynkę zarabia naprawdę jakieś kokosy. Rodzice sprzedają jeszcze jakieś działki, wiec prędzej czy później jakieś pieniądze będą (mam nadzieje, ze prędzej niż później). Na pewno nie będą one jednak zbyt wielkie, więc moje budowanie musi być ultraracjonalne, muszę pobić wszystkie rekordy optymalnego budowania tego forum  :smile:  Jestem przerażony i podniecony jednocześnie. Wyznaje jednak filozofie, że jeśli człowiek ma gdzie, budowa domu jest jego obowiązkiem  :smile: 



Edit: Zielony ogródeczku  :smile:  przyznaje ci oczywiście racje. Co więcej, ten link powinien w zasadzie ukrócić każdą dyskusje w temacie, ogrzewania węglem w małym domku, bo jest to niejako nielegalne. Dla tych którzy nie kliknęli: powierzchnia kotłowni dla pieca na paliwo stałe jest ustalona prawnie i na 4 czy 5 m2 tego robić nie wolno.

----------


## byry007

Ja buduje parterówkę a znajomy gabarytowo mniejszy dom z poddaszem użytkowym ale metrowo większy  i on robi większość prać sam lub przy pomocy rodziny a jak robiłem tylko sam ławy a tak to majstry zapraszam do dziennika i o podanie przybliżonej kwoty tego co mam zrobione na działce zobaczymy czy ktoś trafi z was trafi w cenę jutro zaktualizuję zdjęcia .Pozdrawiam

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> Szukaj żony...na gwałt


 Jak żona to już chyba nie gwałt  :smile: 




> Stawiam,że parterówka dalej będzie tańsza


A więc pisze co następuje  :smile:  Dom parterowy o powierzchni użytkowej około 120 m2 jest cenowo równy domom z poddaszem o powierzchni użytkowej około 100m2 i powierzchni całkowitej 120m2 - więc jak dla mnie parterówka wciąż wygrywa. Natomiast parterówka 140m2 jest równa cenowo lub troche tańsza, niż dom z poddaszem o powierzchni użytkowej 140m2 - w takich okolicznościach lepiej budować domy ze schodami. Powyżej 140m2 jest tylko kilka parterowych domów, więc ciężko porównać.

----------


## PeZet

> Powiedz ile płaciłeś za bloczek i o jakich wymiarach to przynajmniej ustalimy czy taniej. Czy łatwiej i szybciej, nie wiem, pewnie tak. Zresztą z czego bym nie murował to ta perspektywa i tak mnie przeraża  Przez całe swoje życie wymurowałem metr ściany - i to metr bieżący, nie kwadratowy


Nigdy wczesniej nie murowałem. Nauczyłem się z książki. Mój kierownik bud. powiedział: - z poczatku będziesz klął. Potem to polubisz. A jak skończysz murować, to będziesz żałował, że to już koniec.

I, wiesz, tak było. Murowanie to najprzyjemniejszy aspekt budowy. Kup "Poradnik majstra budowlanego" - cegła w granatowej okładce. Tam jest wszystko, co musisz wiedzieć (znowu powtarzam po moim kierowniku)




> 100m2 Ściany kosztuje więc około 300 zł. Stracić na tym 3 tysięcy chyba nie stracę bo przecież nawet tyle nie wydam. Powiedz ile wyniosło cie 100m2 ściany wiązanej na zaprawę, oczywiście tak mniej więcej, cement, wapno, piasek, betoniarka, a przeliczę czy dodatkowa warstwa bloczków rekompensuje wydatek.


No więc to jest w moim przekonaniu paradoks budowy. Warstwę musisz dołożyć w ścianach zewn i wewn. Zawsze masz straty zaprawy, chyba że będziesz zbierał to co ci spadnie. Możesz. Pytanie, czy będzie ci się chciało. Po moim murowaniu uzbierałbym ze 200litrów tego co "spadło". Murując poddasze już się pilnowałem. I zbierałem (to co spadło w środku)

Murowałem sześć lat temu (samodzielna budowa wymaga czasu). Niemniej spróbuję odtworzyć:
Wywrotka piachu - 4m3 wystarczyła na wymurowanie wszystkich ścian wewn i zewn i tynki parteru (około 200m2) 
16 bloczków 24x24x59 murowałem z połowy worka cementu, kieliszka cemplastu i jakichś 15-18 łopat piachu, z czego otrzymywałem niecałe 80litrów zaprawy.
Cemplast (zamiast wapna) kosztował chyba 100pln / 5l. Kupiłem 2 baniaki, zużyłem nieco ponad jeden baniak.
Powierzchnia ścian zewn u mnie to 175m2

Polecam ci murowanie z wapnem, zamiast plastyfikatora, łatwiej. I zdrowiej w przyszłości - wapno jest grzybobójcze. 




> Już spieszę z odpowiedzią, a że jedne obraz to tysiąc słów....
> 
> Nie jest tak, że potępiam każde lepsze ocieplenie w czambuł. Izolacje z lepszym parametrach to genialny wynalazek. Gdyby było mnie tylko stać ja także kładłbym styropian grafitowy. Niestety raczej mnie stać nie będzie, więc kombinuje jak potrafię. Lepsze materiały przeznaczam więc w miejsca gdzie z pewnych powodów nie da się zastosować grubszej izolacji, np. styk dachu z murłatą czy ścianami szczytowymi. Nie ma chyba innego sposobu walki z mostkiem termicznym przy oknie, niż lepsze parametry izolacji. Przecież nie dam tam grubszych płyt, czy grubszego styro, bo zamienię te okno w świetlik bunkra. Zresztą, to nie ja to wymyśliłem. Mój błąd, że jeszcze tego mostka nie policzyłem i nie przedstawiłem w złotówkach.


Zdjęcie, które zamieściłeś chyba przedstawia dom bez ocieplenia. W dobrze ocieplonym budynku takich akcji nie będzie.
Budując z gazobetonu, możesz nadproża zrobić z kształtek U.




> Panowie, mam nadzieje że nie obrazicie się jeśli z czasem będę edytować ten post, nanosząc na niego wasze uwagi. Chce link do niego zrobić w swojej sygnaturze i z czasem uzupełniać i poprawiać, jak natrafi się coś ciekawego.


Proszę bardzo

----------


## bitter

Ja głosuję na parterówkę, a co do biegania żony syna z gołym tyłkiem to w parterówce też da się wydzielić dwie odrębne strefy mieszkalne rozdzielone np. salonem, można nawet drzwi powstawiać nie mówiąc nawet o osobnym wejściu do drugiej części

----------


## malux20

ja też za parterówką
choć z piętrówki przeprowadzając się  będę musiał się przyzwyczaić
nieporozumieniem są domki z poddaszem bez jakiegokolwiek pokoju  na dole
ja oceniam swoję szanse na wózek inw , jakiś udar na więcej niż 50%

----------


## Zielony ogród

> ja też za parterówką
> choć z piętrówki przeprowadzając się  będę musiał się przyzwyczaić
> nieporozumieniem są domki z poddaszem bez jakiegokolwiek pokoju  na dole
> ja oceniam swoję szanse na wózek inw , jakiś udar na więcej niż 50%



osoby, które duzo chorują, wiedzą, jak wielkim utrudnieniem jest piętro

a co do synowej - raczej chyba dorosłe dzieci często sie wyprowadzaja, jeżeli dom rodziców jest mały.

----------


## DEZET

Parterówka jest the best  :wink:  Właśnie schody i ew. (tfu, tfu) przyszłe problemy zdrowotne zdecydowały u mnie o budowie parterówki. Poza tym fajny dla mnie projekt, duża, nawet za duża działka (11arów- ile to koszenia będzie!?). Pełnowymiarowe pokoje( bez skosów)- teraz mam skosy w mieszkaniu na h= 1,8m i nie jest źle, ale jednak znudziły się. I schody też mam, więc już nie chcę :wink:  O swoich dotychczasowych kosztach pisałem w DB.

----------


## bury_kocur

Kurka, ja też głosuję za parterówką - choć niestety buduję piętrusa  :wink:  Ale jak ktoś ma do dyspozycji 94,5 m2 powierzchni zabudowy na działce, to ani Salomon, ani FM nic nie poradzi  :wink:

----------


## Kalisa

I ja jestem za parterówką   :cool:   Skosy i okna dachowe podobały mi się dopóki nie zamieszkałam w domu z poddaszem - nigdy więcej schodów i skosów.

----------


## Pretorian_

Jeśli dom ma być tanio wybudowany to raczej nie warto rozglądać się za piętrowym. Koszt wylania schodów to około 10 tys. zł (firma), obicie dobrym materiałem kolejne 10. Sam za swoje drewniane schody, a są klasy budżetowej zapłaciłem 11 tys. zł, ładne kosztują ponad 20 tys. zł.

----------


## miloszenko

No to wylanie schodow wykonane na etapie SSO to moze kosztuje z 500 zl, bo robocizna u mnie przynajmniej byla wliczona w cene, a betonu moze poszlo z 1,5 kubika.

Co do oblozenia ich drewnem to potwierdzam. U mnie za 14 stopni, 2 spoczniki 1m x 1m i prosta balustrade wszystkie wyceny opiewaly na ok. 10 tys.

Wiec robie sam i w 3 tys sie zmieszcze  :smile:  Moze nie bedzie tak dopieszczone ale za 7 tys to ja bede mial altane, taras, wiate i domek narzedziowy  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pretorian_

Schody można zrobić i za 1000 zł np. z sosny, albo np kupić strychowe za 250 zł.  :wink:   A tak na poważnie, schody to jednak bardzo ważny element w domu, będzie intensywnie użytkowany i w jakimś stopniu reprezentatywny ( u mnie gabarytowo zajmuje 10% salonu), więc jeśli ma być tanio i nie musi być piętrowy domek to parterówka w aspekcie finansowym  zdecydowanie wygrywa.

----------


## TOMI1975

Dajcie spokój z tym mitycznym o wiele tańszym domem parterowym. Może to być prawda tylko wtedy gdy metraż domu jest stosunkowo nieduży. Przy większych domach, kiedy konieczne jest zmieszczenie większej ilości pomieszczeń pod jednym dachem nie jest już tak różowo. Pomijam juz kwestie energooszczędności, dom z poddaszem będzie po prostu bardziej energooszczędny ( proporcja kubatury do pow. przegród zewn) a ten aspekt także powinno się brac pod uwagę w kontekście kosztów domu. Ktoś pisał o schodach za 20 tys. -   :smile:   budowałem generalnym wykonawcą nie dotykając się palcem do budowy aż do stanu surowego zamkniętego i powiem tylko tyle, że te 20 tys. to wystarczyłoby na  zrobienie schodów ze dwa albo i trzy razy (zakładając częściowy własny wkład pracy). 
Podsumowując byłbym bardziej ostrożny z dawaniem takiej "złotej recepty" na tańszy dom, parterówka nie zawsze będzie tańsza tylko dlatego, że nie wykonuje się schodów i zabudowy poddasza, a wręcz powiedziałbym, że przy typowych metrażach ok. 150 mkw netto będzie raczej droższa ale i tak jest to kwestia na ogół indywidualnej sytuacji.

----------


## DEZET

Od kiedy to typowy metraż parterówki to 150m2?
152m2 wyjdzie u mnie z garażem i bez tego te 116 użytkowej jest wystarczające.
A 150m2 to już nie do tego wątku. Wcześniej budowlany szalony wymienił  :wink:

----------


## Pretorian_

TOMI1975 raczyłbym raczej stwierdzić, że 2 czy 3 razy zdołałbyś raczej złapać się za głowę z powodu ceny schodów.  :wink:  Jako, że jestem właśnie po etapie ich zakupu, naprawdę ładne schody z 1-2 wstęgami (oczywiście lokalnego wykonawcy) to koszt około 20 tys zł z brzozy, czyli nic nadzwyczajnego. 

Wszystko można taniej zrobić, gont zamiast ceramiki, gumoleum zamiast parkietu, ale pojawia się pytanie do inwestora - co chce mieć, niech sobie sam odpowie zanim ruszy z budową. 

Poza tym, być może komuś nadepnę na odcisk, ale IMHO dom piętrowy, wolnostojący o pow. do np. 110 m2 wygląda ... śmiesznie, jak domek Baby Jagi.

----------


## Kalisa

> Dajcie spokój z tym mitycznym o wiele tańszym domem parterowym. Może to być prawda tylko wtedy gdy metraż domu jest stosunkowo nieduży. Przy większych domach, kiedy konieczne jest zmieszczenie większej ilości pomieszczeń pod jednym dachem nie jest już tak różowo. Pomijam juz kwestie energooszczędności, dom z poddaszem będzie po prostu bardziej energooszczędny ( proporcja kubatury do pow. przegród zewn) a ten aspekt także powinno się brac pod uwagę w kontekście kosztów domu. Ktoś pisał o schodach za 20 tys. -    budowałem generalnym wykonawcą nie dotykając się palcem do budowy aż do stanu surowego zamkniętego i powiem tylko tyle, że te 20 tys. to wystarczyłoby na  zrobienie schodów ze dwa albo i trzy razy (zakładając częściowy własny wkład pracy). 
> Podsumowując byłbym bardziej ostrożny z dawaniem takiej "złotej recepty" na tańszy dom, parterówka nie zawsze będzie tańsza tylko dlatego, że nie wykonuje się schodów i zabudowy poddasza, a wręcz powiedziałbym, że przy typowych metrażach ok. 150 mkw netto będzie raczej droższa ale i tak jest to kwestia na ogół indywidualnej sytuacji.


Przeczytałes trochę więcej niż ostatnie 5 postów ? Przeciez piszemy o parterówce około 100 m a nie " typowej 150 m ". Nigdzie nie jest napisane że parterówka 150 m wyjdzie taniej niż dom z poddaszem.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Przeczytałes trochę więcej niż ostatnie 5 postów ? Przeciez piszemy o parterówce około 100 m a nie " typowej 150 m ". Nigdzie nie jest napisane że parterówka 150 m wyjdzie taniej niż dom z poddaszem.


A ty poczytałes więcej wątków na FM niż ten jeden?  W wielu miejscach forum bezkrytycznie stawia się tezę, że parterówka jest zawsze tańsza. Echa takiego myslenia pobrzmiewają także i tu. Wystarczy nieco uwazniej poczytać....

----------


## TOMI1975

> TOMI1975 raczyłbym raczej stwierdzić, że 2 czy 3 razy zdołałbyś raczej złapać się za głowę z powodu ceny schodów.  Jako, że jestem właśnie po etapie ich zakupu, naprawdę ładne schody z 1-2 wstęgami (oczywiście lokalnego wykonawcy) to koszt około 20 tys zł z brzozy, czyli nic nadzwyczajnego. 
> 
> Wszystko można taniej zrobić, gont zamiast ceramiki, gumoleum zamiast parkietu, ale pojawia się pytanie do inwestora - co chce mieć, niech sobie sam odpowie zanim ruszy z budową. 
> 
> Poza tym, być może komuś nadepnę na odcisk, ale IMHO dom piętrowy, wolnostojący o pow. do np. 110 m2 wygląda ... śmiesznie, jak domek Baby Jagi.


Trywializujesz. Ten sam dom można zbudować za 300 tys. a można i za milion. Nie ma problemu. Przy czym ten za milion nikoniecznie będzie bardziej estetyczny. Nikt nie mówi o stosowaniu substandardowych materiałów, chodzi raczej o pewne racjonalne podejście i szukanie prostych rozwiazań, nieco tańszych aczkolwiek niekoniecznie gorszych materiałów, itp. Ja nie stosuję żadnych materiałów niskiej jakości, najniżej to średnia półka, ale staram si ę zastosowac umiejętnie. Nie chodze na jkieś zgniłe kompromisy, wierz mi. Da się.   :smile:    Piszesz o jakichs schodach, które pewnie można zrobić na wiele sposobów i w różnym budżecie, bez straty na ich jakości, estetyce. O realnych kosztach moich schodów podobnie jak ty piszę na własnym, sprawdzonym przykładzie. Co do domów o małym metrażu to zapewne parterowka wyjdzie taniej. Co zaś do estetyki to dla mnie śmiesznie wyglądaja wszelkie współczesne próby udawania dworków, historyzujące formy, szprosy i inne styropianowe gzymsy ( nie mylić ze świadomą adaptacją, restauracją historycznych obiektów) - ale to kwestia gustu. Mamy wolny kraj i każdy może budowac tak jak mu lepiej.

----------


## Kalisa

> A ty poczytałes więcej wątków na FM niż ten jeden?  W wielu miejscach forum bezkrytycznie stawia się tezę, że parterówka jest zawsze tańsza. Echa takiego myslenia pobrzmiewają także i tu. Wystarczy nieco uwazniej poczytać....


Poczytał*am* więcej wątków ale ten wątek jest mi najbliższy, czytam go bardzo uważnie   i naprawdę nie zauważyłam żeby ktoś uważał że 150 m parterówka jest tańsza od domu z poddaszem.

----------


## Pretorian_

> Piszesz o jakichs schodach, które pewnie można zrobić na wiele sposobów i w różnym budżecie, bez straty na ich jakości, estetyce.


Tutaj akurat całkowicie się mylisz. W kwestii schodów budżet w sposób bezpośredni odzwierciedla ich estetykę i jakość. Niestety nie ma cudów, w schodach za dobry materiał, niestandardowe wzornictwo (np. wstęgi) zwyczajnie się płaci i bardzo to później widać. Ładne, a co za tym idzie trudne w wykonaniu schody często niestety również łączą się z wynajęciem wyspecjalizowanej firmy, a to dodatkowy, znaczny koszt.




> O realnych kosztach moich schodów podobnie jak ty piszę na własnym, sprawdzonym przykładzie. Co do domów o małym metrażu to zapewne parterowka wyjdzie taniej.


W większych metrażach cena schodów będzie najmniejszym problemem, gdyż ktoś budując dom np. za 400 tys. zł nie będzie rozczulał się nad schodami za 15. Temat tego wątku dotyczy jednak jak najtańszego wybudowania, w dużej mierze własnymi rękoma domu unikając wszelkich dodatkowych kosztów, które nie są niezbędne. Rezygnuje się z okien dachowych, tarasów, balkonów, ganków, wykuszy, niektórzy budują nawet dwuspadowe dachy, czy odwlekają pełne wykończenie domu na lata, więc rezygnacja z piętra i dodatkowych kosztów z tym związanych jest jak najbardziej na miejscu.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Tutaj akurat całkowicie się mylisz. W kwestii schodów budżet w sposób bezpośredni odzwierciedla ich estetykę i jakość. Niestety nie ma cudów, w schodach za dobry materiał, niestandardowe wzornictwo (np. wstęgi) zwyczajnie się płaci i bardzo to później widać. Ładne, a co za tym idzie trudne w wykonaniu schody często niestety również łączą się z wynajęciem wyspecjalizowanej firmy, a to dodatkowy, znaczny koszt.


Mylisz pojęcia. Ładne nie znaczy drogie (i trudne w wykonaniu) i drogie wcale nie znaczy ładne. Proste rzeczy wykonane z dostępnych materiałów mogą być o wiele ładniejsze niż przysłowiowe "schody ze wstęgą", które akurat dla mnie są dość koszmarne estetycznie i o wiele bardzie wolę proste, minimalistyczne schody. Jak widać jedną rzecz można zrobić na 1000 sposobów, zaleznie co kto lubi. Poza tym każdy ma swoją definicję tego co "ładne".  :wink:  





> W większych metrażach cena schodów będzie najmniejszym problemem, gdyż ktoś budując dom np. za 400 tys. zł nie będzie rozczulał się nad schodami za 15. Temat tego wątku dotyczy jednak jak najtańszego wybudowania, w dużej mierze własnymi rękoma domu unikając wszelkich dodatkowych kosztów, które nie są niezbędne. Rezygnuje się z okien dachowych, tarasów, balkonów, ganków, wykuszy, niektórzy budują nawet dwuspadowe dachy, czy odwlekają pełne wykończenie domu na lata, więc rezygnacja z piętra i dodatkowych kosztów z tym związanych jest jak najbardziej na miejscu.


To nie takie proste. Co do garażu, prostej bryły, braku balkonów, itp. to pełna zgoda ale akurat rezygnacja z piętra nie zawsze jest możliwa. Choćby z uwagi na zapisy MPZP, WZ, bilansu terenu, itp. To raz. A dwa to to co tu i w innych wątkach było wielokrotnie pisane: powyżej pewnego metrażu dom piętrowy będzie raczej tańszy w budowie i utrzymaniu. Dlaczego? Bylo to wielokrotnie wałkowane w różnych wątkach i można poszukać.

----------


## Pretorian_

> Mylisz pojęcia. Ładne nie znaczy drogie (i trudne w wykonaniu) i drogie wcale nie znaczy ładne. Proste rzeczy wykonane z dostępnych materiałów mogą być o wiele ładniejsze niż przysłowiowe "schody ze wstęgą", które akurat dla mnie są dość koszmarne estetycznie i o wiele bardzie wolę proste, minimalistyczne schody. Jak widać jedną rzecz można zrobić na 1000 sposobów, zaleznie co kto lubi. Poza tym każdy ma swoją definicję tego co "ładne".


Ja również byłem podobnego zdania, że można kupić ładne, solidne i tanie schody, ale niestety to niemożliwe. W tym biznesie płaci się dosłownie za wszystko, a niestety rzeczy podnoszące wartość estetyczną schodów są zwyczajnie drogie, materiał również.

Poza tym ta dyskusja jest trochę jałowa, na zasadzie "mi się podoba moja 30-letnia Frania, spełnia swoja funkcję, po co mi te nowe psujące się pralki za 1500 zł". O gustach się nie dyskutuje, jednak budując np. schody i mając na to określone, nazwijmy to większe środki dziwnym trafem gusta ludzi zmieniają się na bardziej wysublimowane (choćby wcześniej twierdzili zupełnie inaczej), ale to temat na inną dyskusję. Ważne, żeby inwestorowi się podobało i oby nie było to tylko słowa.




> To nie takie proste. Co do garażu, prostej bryły, braku balkonów, itp. to pełna zgoda ale akurat rezygnacja z piętra nie zawsze jest możliwa. Choćby z uwagi na zapisy MPZP, WZ, bilansu terenu, itp. To raz. A dwa to to co tu i w innych wątkach było wielokrotnie pisane: powyżej pewnego metrażu dom piętrowy będzie raczej tańszy w budowie i utrzymaniu. Dlaczego? Bylo to wielokrotnie wałkowane w różnych wątkach i można poszukać.


Nie trafiłeś swoimi opiniami w temat. Ludzie budują tutaj tanie domy o niewielkim metrażu, mają określoną działkę, na której mogą postawić sobie parterówkę. Ddyby tak nie było nie rozważaliby o sensie budowy schodów tylko je zwyczajnie wylali czy kupili, gdyż nie byłoby innej możliwości. Kwestie formalne i domy co najmniej średniej wielkości to temat na osobną dyskusję.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Ja również byłem podobnego zdania, że można kupić ładne, solidne i tanie schody, ale niestety to niemożliwe. W tym biznesie płaci się dosłownie za wszystko, a niestety rzeczy podnoszące wartość estetyczną schodów są zwyczajnie drogie, materiał również.
> 
> Poza tym ta dyskusja jest trochę jałowa, na zasadzie "mi się podoba moja 30-letnia Frania, spełnia swoja funkcję, po co mi te nowe psujące się pralki za 1500 zł". O gustach się nie dyskutuje, jednak budując np. schody i mając na to określone, nazwijmy to większe środki dziwnym trafem gusta ludzi zmieniają się na bardziej wysublimowane (choćby wcześniej twierdzili zupełnie inaczej), ale to temat na inną dyskusję. Ważne, żeby inwestorowi się podobało i oby nie było to tylko słowa.


Znów trywializujesz nie rozumiejąc. Ale nie chce mi się tłumaczyć. Właśnie dlatego, że jest to wątek takie a nie inny pisanie o schodach za min.20 tys. jest nie na miejscu.





> Nie trafiłeś swoimi opiniami w temat. Ludzie budują tutaj tanie domy o niewielkim metrażu, mają określoną działkę, na której mogą postawić sobie parterówkę. Ddyby tak nie było nie rozważaliby o sensie budowy schodów tylko je zwyczajnie wylali czy kupili, gdyż nie byłoby innej możliwości. Kwestie formalne i domy co najmniej średniej wielkości to temat na osobną dyskusję.


Poczytaj uważnie. Są tu osoby budujące piętrowe domy jak najbardziej. Sęk w tym, że niektórzy chcą zbudować tanio piętrówkę a nie parterówkę bo akurat po prostu nie maja za bardzo innego wyjścia, z przyczyn, które opisałem powyżej.

----------


## bowess

Było wszystko 100 razy już wałkowane. Od pewnego metrażu (w zasadzie metrażu z wątku za 300 tysięcy) tańsze zaczynają być poddasza użytkowe. W wątku za 200 naturalnym rozwiązaniem jest parter. Ale, ale. Po pierwsze wielkość działki, warunki zabudowy i plany zagospodarowania potrafią szybciej przechylić szalę na rzecz domu z poddaszem narzucając na przykład duży kąt dachu. Po drugie bardzo dużo zależy od potrzeb inwestora i oczekiwań co do programu użytkowego. No i po trzecie - dochodzimy do pewnych kwestii "życiowych". Od razu zaznaczam, że tu nie da się podjąć decyzji za kogoś.

Co to za kwestie. A no takie, że *szaleniec* w tym momencie potrzebuje domu dla 2 osób, a co dalej jeszcze nie wiadomo. Załóżmy, że w przyszłym roku wybuduje dom i zamieszka w nim z dziewczyną/żoną. Rodzina może się w międzyczasie powiększyć, a że coraz więcej ciąż mnogich, to nawet przed zakończeniem budowy może już być 2+1, +2, a może i +3. To scenariusz "szybki". W innej wersji, tu posłużę się demografią własnej rodziny, może być tak, że pierwszy szaleńcowy potomek pojawi się dopiero 6 lat po zakończeniu budowy, a drugi 8. Jeszcze inna wersja - rodzina pozostanie dwuosobowa.
I bądź tu teraz mądry.  :smile:  Tańsza w budowie byłaby mała parterówka, ale co w sytuacji, gdy część domu może być przez pewien czas "nadmiarowa"? Jak to wyjdzie chociażby z ogrzewaniem, koniecznym wykończeniem tego nadmetrażu? Działka ładna, w dobrej lokalizacji, od rodziców, więc dobrze byłoby taki trochę przyszłościowy domek zbudować. No i teraz kalkulacja i totolotek - budowa i wykończenie parterówki ze standardowymi trzema sypialniami (chociaż może dwiema - chyba teraz procentowo najwięcej jest rodzin z jednym dzieckiem), czy budowa domu z poddaszem do zaadaptowania i wykończenia wedle potrzeb, które się później ujawnią.

To mój dom jest typu Baba Jaga - 107 użytkowej.  :smile:

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> Spróbuję odtworzyć: Wywrotka piachu - 4m3 wystarczyła na wymurowanie wszystkich ścian wewn i zewn i tynki parteru (około 200m2) 16 bloczków 24x24x59 murowałem z połowy worka cementu, kieliszka cemplastu i jakichś 15-18 łopat piachu, z czego otrzymywałem niecałe 80litrów zaprawy.Cemplast (zamiast wapna) kosztował chyba 100pln / 5l. Kupiłem 2 baniaki, zużyłem nieco ponad jeden baniak. Powierzchnia ścian zewn u mnie to 175m2


 Z twoich cementowo-betonokomórkowych doświadczeń i silikatowo-klejowych doświadczeń Artura wychodzą więc następujące liczby:



> *Silikaty:*
> Bloczek 24x24x24.... 2,7 zł/szt
> *2,7 zł x 16 bloczków... 43 zł*
> 
> *Solbet:*
> Bloczek 24x24x60.... 7,50 zł
> *7,50 x 7 bloczków.... 52 zł*
> 
> Najtańszy *suporeks* 24x24x59 kosztuje 5,60 zł/szt (*39zł/m2*), zaś ściana nośna z najtańszej silki 18x24x24 2,15 zł/szt to *35 zł/m2*





> *Klej:*
> klej 25 kg.... 16 zł/szt; 16 zł x 20 worków.... 320 zł
> dodatkowa warstwa silikatów (45mb)...480 zł
> *Razem.... 800 zł*
> 
> *Zaprawa:*
> 3 tony piachu murarskiego.... 50 zł 
> Cemplast (zamiast wapna).... 80 zł
> cement 20 worków (0.5 t), 9 zł/worek.... 180 zł
> *Razem....* *310 zł*


Należałby jeszcze uwzględnić komfort murowania oraz koszt narzędzi i ich eksplatacji, ale to już nie tak łatwo przedstawić w złotówkach  :smile: 




> Kup "Poradnik majstra budowlanego" - cegła w granatowej okładce. Tam jest wszystko, co musisz wiedzieć (znowu powtarzam po moim kierowniku)


 W ciągu kilku minut znalazłem ją na necie w pdf (edycja 2006). Gdyby ktoś z was chciał to oczywiście wyślę na maila.




> dom z poddaszem będzie po prostu bardziej  energooszczędny ( proporcja kubatury do pow. przegród zewn) a ten aspekt  także powinno się brac pod uwagę w kontekście kosztów domu.


 Z moich obliczeń dom parterowy o powierzchni użytkowej takiej samej jak dom z poddaszem, zużywać będzie o ok 12% ciepła więcej. Parterówka o takiej samej powierzchni całkowitej co dom z poddaszem to około 20%. za ogrzewanie więcej. Nie mniej to wciąż nie równoważy ich niższych cen.

Policzyłem też "fundamentalne" zagadnienie tego wątku czyli fundamenty dla naszych małych domków  :smile:  znaczy się fundamenty na ławach czy płyta fundamentowa:




> *Płyta:*
> * badanie gruntu.... 500 zł.
> * projekt płyty.... 800 zł
> *piach zagęszczany warstwowo. Jego ilość jest zależna od warunków  gruntowych. od 35 do 90 ton (15zł/tona) ...... od 500 do 1500 zł
> *aqua EPS 200 14 m3 w poziomie (20 cm) i EPS100 w pionie jako cokół (20 cm)..... 14,5 m3 x 265 zł + 4m3 x 160 = 4.5 tys zł.
> * opaska przeciwysadzeniowa Aqua EPS100 (gr 10 cm).... 3,5m3 x 160 zł =  560 zł (niektórzy w to miejsce kupują odpady xps, lub odpady styropianów  hydrofobowych i wychodzi taniej)
> * pianka do styropianu... 300 zł
> * folia budowlana gruba... 100 zł
> * stal zbrojeniowa... od 2 do 4,5 tys
> ...


Naliczyłem się jak głupi a wyszło na to samo. Cała robota okazała się więc bezsensu  :smile:  Ceny wzorowałem a kilku małych płytach już postawionych przez użytkowników, oraz kilku tradycyjnych fundamentach jakie są w dziennikach na forum. Jeśli jednak widzicie jakieś błędy to mówicie. Z premedytacja nie policzyłem kosztów robocizny, jako że wiele chce zrobić sam - i wygra chyba płyta bo jest z nią bezdyskusyjnie mniej zachodu.

----------


## DEZET

Komfort murowania z BK , jak napisał PeZeT to przyjemność  :wink:  Narzędzia- nie jest tak strasznie. Niewiele ich potrzeba i nie są to jakieś olbrzymie koszty- fotka w DB pokazuje czym buduję. Nawet moja ekipa od fundamentów i ścian nie używała betoniarki lecz mieszadło rolnicze (taka miniaturka betoniarki). Betoniarka w promocji 80-100l za 500zł wystarczy na budowę. A jeśli budujemy na klej praktycznie zbędna. Nie piszę o tych, co porywają się na robienie betonu na budowie, bo to dziś bez wielkiego wysiłku się nie da.

----------


## Kasia242

Dokładnie z Bk muruje się cudnie,nawet kobiety to mogą robić  :big grin: 
Budowlany szaleniec,twoje koszty sa jak najbardziej realne...ale te koszty płyty to chyba troszkę za małe podałes...mówimy tu chyba o idealnych warunkach gruntowych,jak wiadomo płyta ma więcej wymagac niz zwykła ława i lwia cżeśc kosztów to sama podsypka ,oczywiscie nie zawsze.
Ostatnio zamawiałem 6 ton żwiru 0-16...z dowozem kilka kilometrów wyszło 700 zł...a tu taka kupeczka :smile: ..także ...
no i płyta to jednak jakieś ryzyko jest.

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

Te widełki cenowe przy piasku to od 30-80cm wymiany podłoża. 15 zł/tona to rzeczywiście tanio, acz myślę że realne.Jeśli chodzi o budownictwo, to nie jestem w tym temacie, aż tak zielony jakby się mogło wydawać. Dom w którym teraz mieszkał został wybudowany 4 lata temu, a że powstawał 20 metrów od mojego  już rozebranego, dawnego domu byłem ba budowie absolutnie każdego dnia. Nie mniej moja moc decyzyjna była niewielka  :smile: 

A 6 ton żwiru za 700 zł przy transporcie kilku kilometrów, to lekka rozrzutność  :smile:

----------


## Pretorian_

> Znów trywializujesz nie rozumiejąc. Ale nie chce mi się tłumaczyć. Właśnie dlatego, że jest to wątek takie a nie inny pisanie o schodach za min.20 tys. jest nie na miejscu.


 Ja nikomu nie radzę budować schodów średniej klasy za 20 tys. zł, lecz zwracam uwagę na fakt, iż budując dom za 200 tys. zł, czyli naprawdę na styk i wynikającej z tego konieczności rezygnacji z wielu rzeczy, które nie są niezbędne, rozprawianie nad domem piętrowym kiedy nie jest to absolutnie konieczne jest zwyczajnie bez sensu. 




> Poczytaj uważnie. Są tu osoby budujące piętrowe domy jak najbardziej. Sęk w tym, że niektórzy chcą zbudować tanio piętrówkę a nie parterówkę bo akurat po prostu nie maja za bardzo innego wyjścia, z przyczyn, które opisałem powyżej.


Powinieneś uświadomić sobie, że jeśli ktoś musi zbudować dom piętrowy to nie będzie zastanawiał się nad faktem zakupu schodów czy rezygnacji z nich, więc dyskusja o tym czy lepiej budować parterówkę lub piętrowy pod kątem dodatkowych kosztów dysponując tak skromnymi środkami jak  200 tys. zł jest niepotrzebna. W sytuacji możliwości wyboru IMHO myślenie o piętrowym jest zwyczajnym błędem, przy powierzchni około 110 m2 otrzymamy domek dla lalek i dodatkowe koszta, z których można zrezygnować.

----------


## bowess

*szaleńcu* skoro już masz wypracowaną metodologię, to jakby cenowo wyszły lane fundamenty w takim zestawieniu? U nas tak robiliśmy, bo i strop miał być później lany, więc deski szalunkowe były wielokrotnego użytku.

----------


## Kwitko

Przypominam że wśród budujących "za 200" jest kilka osób budujących domy z poddaszem, więc nie wciskajcie ludziom że tylko parterówkę da się postawić za te pieniądze  :no:

----------


## Pretorian_

> Przypominam że wśród budujących "za 200" jest kilka osób budujących domy z poddaszem, więc nie wciskajcie ludziom że tylko parterówkę da się postawić za te pieniądze


Nikt nie twierdzi, że się nie da, ale jest to zwiększenie kosztów. Znam temat z autopsji i wiem ile dopłacałem za "luksus" piętra (z przyjemnością, żeby nie było, że narzekam).  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

No właśnie o to chodzi że nie zawsze jest to zwiększenie kosztów!!! I niech czytający o tym wiedzą. Ale nie mam zamiaru zaczynać kolejnej dyskusji na ten temat bo w tym wątku średnio co kilkanaście stron się powtarza, na zmianę z ogrzewaniem na prąd  :big grin:   Mam wrażenie że wątek zaczyna się kończyć....

----------


## Kasia242

podsumujmy dom do 200 tysięcy:
- dom mały od 80- 120 m2
-dach dwuspadowy 
-brak okien dachowych
-brak wykuszy itp.
-dom parterowy (dom z poddaszem zawsze wygeneruje dodatkowe koszty... choćby to było 2-3 tysiące ale zawsze)
-brak stropu monolit (kwestia sporna)
-minimum 50% robocizny swoimi rękoma
-brak kominów(went. mech.,choć tutaj tez kwestia sporna)
-brak komina spalinowego czyli brak kominka(kolejne oszczędności)
-brak poddasza użytkowego = brak drogich schodów
-brak ścian nośnych w środku( dowolne planowanie przestrzeni
-proste rozwiązania techniczne np. łazienka,kuchnia ,pomieszczenie gospodarcze blisko siebie = krótka droga prowadzenia wod-kan itp
-przemyślany i prosty projekt wykończeniówki tak by jedna rzecz nie wpływała negatywnie (finansowo) na inne..(np. poziomy podłóg)
-stawiać sobie cel wybudowania domu za określoną kwotę! i do tego dążyć...oczywiście bez straty na jakości tego domu... jeśli ma to być kosztem jakości -zmniejszać powierzchnie-proste.
-,,budżetowe wykończenie,, - standard odpowiadający właścicielowi :smile: 

Mamy 200 tysięcy i musimy zbudować domek -  szukamy projektu ,kosztorysu i budujemy...
Stawianie domów za 200 tys. pod klucz stanie się u nas normalne wtedy kiedy ludzie zaczną postrzegać dom jako ..miejsce do mieszkania a nie ..jakiś wymarzony pałacyk z baśni  tysiąca i jednej nocy :smile: 

Dodam że duże znaczenie ma dobór technologii stawiania domu,ściany z BK wymurować potrafi naprawdę średnio rozgarnięty mężczyzna,tak samo zrobić dość dużo wykończeniówki,od paneli po malowanie.Warto  :yes:

----------


## Kasia242

> Komfort murowania z BK , jak napisał PeZeT to przyjemność  Narzędzia- nie jest tak strasznie. Niewiele ich potrzeba i nie są to jakieś olbrzymie koszty- fotka w DB pokazuje czym buduję. Nawet moja ekipa od fundamentów i ścian nie używała betoniarki lecz mieszadło rolnicze (taka miniaturka betoniarki). Betoniarka w promocji 80-100l za 500zł wystarczy na budowę. A jeśli budujemy na klej praktycznie zbędna. Nie piszę o tych, co porywają się na robienie betonu na budowie, bo to dziś bez wielkiego wysiłku się nie da.


Dezet to co napisałeś to kwintesencja budowania.... :smile:  zresztą jakby się tak zastanowić to większość ludzi traktuje tych budujących za 150-200 tys. jako tych co budują tanio...BŁĄD !!! To nie my budujemy tanio - to inni budują drogo !!!! :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Pretorian_

front247 dodałbym jeszcze budżetowe wykończenie czyt. niski standard "odpowiadający" właścicielowi.

----------


## miloszenko

Jak juz tutaj pisano cena nie zawsze idzie w parze z jakoscia i trwaloscia. Porownaj panele za 40zl/metr pod wzgledem odpornosci na scieranie i zarysowanie z parkietem za 200 zl. Panel fabrycznie laminowany zniesie wiele, deska co kilka lat wymaga cyklinowania. Deska ma swoj urok wiadomo, ale to nie znaczy, ze panel jest niskiej jakosci (zniesie wielokrotnie wiecej bez nakladow finansowych).

Ostatni post Fronta okleic w ramke i pod zadnym pozorem nie ulegac pokusom podczas budowy i bedzie dobrze  :smile: 

Mam jeszcze jedn sugestie: jakos tak zauwazam, ze Ci ktorzy buduja za gotowke i opcje kredytowe maja niewielkie jakos lepiej trzymaja sie zalozen budzetowych i blizej im do budowania domu dla siebie a nie ku zazdrosci sasiadow.

Przy budowie za kredyt, a juz z opcja mozliwosci jego zwiekszenia gdzies ta czujnosc zanika, co prowadzi w wielu przypadkach do oszczedzania na koncu na wszystkim co sie da, lub tez wprowadzaniu sie do nie skonczonego domu i dokanczanie go latami.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kwitko

Post fronta jak najbardziej prawdziwy, ale dodajmy że *nie trzeba* spełnić wszystkich tych założeń. 

Co do budowania za gotówkę to zgadzam się!  Pieniądze z kredyty praktycznie cały czas są, a gotówka się kończy (no chyba że ktoś ma duże oszczędności). Dlatego trzeba podejmować takie decyzję żeby na wszystko starczyło.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> front247 dodałbym jeszcze budżetowe wykończenie czyt. niski standard "odpowiadający" właścicielowi.


nie mylić "niski standard" z "modne wnętrze"
często bardzo dobre jakościowe materiały wykończeniowe są tanie, ponieważ akurat nie sa modne i odwrotnie. zapomnieć o modzie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> No właśnie o to chodzi że nie zawsze jest to zwiększenie kosztów!!! I niech czytający o tym wiedzą. Ale nie mam zamiaru zaczynać kolejnej dyskusji na ten temat bo w tym wątku średnio co kilkanaście stron się powtarza, na zmianę z ogrzewaniem na prąd   Mam wrażenie że wątek zaczyna się kończyć....


"zaczyna się kończyć" - ładnie powiedziane....

ja mam swoje własne wnioski dotyczące tego całego tematu..
mieszkam już 3 lata (za 2 tygodnie 3 rocznica) w tym domku z a 200 tysięcy, wszyscy chwalą, że miły, że przytulny, że mobilizujący do własnej budowy ..... po czym zaczynają budować swoje domy: 150-200 m2, trzy balkony, piwnica, wszystkie niezbędne do życia rzeczy typu centralny odkurzacz i rekuperator plus 4 kominy i zsyp na pranie do piwnicy oraz dwie lukarny, 3 łazienki z hydromasażami i dwie kolumny przy wejściu. nikt jeszcze budowy nie skończył, od rana do nocy harują, dzieci im dorastają, oni tego nie widzą bo nie mają czasu; nie wiem kiedy się powprowadzają, pewnie jak moi rodzice - jak już dzieci odejdą.
jedni tylko wybudowali tani dom, akurat dosyć zamożni ludzie - ci zamieszkali po kilku miesiącach i cieszą się życiem, a w domu tylko mieszkają.
więc to, że ktoś widzi, że da się w małym domu mieszkać, że mu się nawet ten dom podoba, wcale nie oznacza, że weźmie to do siebie. w wiekszości przypadków nie - taka mentalność. czy ten watek coś zmieni? chyba nie. ujawniają się tu osoby, które jeszcze zanim tu sobie poczytały, były już zdecydowane na mały tani dom. taki ludzi jest niewiele.
te nasza ułańska fantazję budowlaną zmienią może dopiero zbliżające się, może powoli, ale jednak - licytacje komornicze, podatek katastralny i zastój na rynku nieruchomości w segmencie dużych domów. nasze tutaj gadanie chyba nic nie da, bo nawet mało kto wierzy, że można tak budować. 
40 razy powtarzam, że można (pod kilkoma warunkami), bo przetrenowałam, że wcale nie najgorsze wykończenie i materiały, i na te 40 razy 39 razy dostałam odpowiedź, że to nieprawda..... no cóż, inni wiedzą lepiej, za ile wybudowałam mój własny dom. 

co do końca wątku - zanim się skończy, należałoby się na jakiejś wódce spotkać, no nie?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

brawo  :smile: 

po napisaniu 5736 postow doszlismy do oczywistych wnioskow, po raz kolejny znaczy sie doszlismy  :smile:  czyli ze sie da, jak sie chce... lub raczej jesli sie chce, a nawet "chce i umie"

 :smile: 


EDIT: czy ci co dopiero buduje tez sie na wodke kwalifikuja ?:>

----------


## Arturo72

> co do końca wątku - zanim się skończy, należałoby się na jakiejś wódce spotkać, no nie?


Jestem za  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

*Tomek* koniec tego wątku może być bardzo długi, więc pewnie jeszcze nie raz  do wniosku dojdziemy  :big grin: 

*Zielony ogród*  w związku z powyższym jeszcze zdążymy się wódki napić  :big grin:  bo teraz chyba kolej na dyskusje na temat betonu komórkowego, ceramiki itp... :wink:

----------


## Kasia242

a jak myślicie warto ocieplać ścinę fundamentowa czy nie?


















 :big grin: 

dobra żartowałem :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

:big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a nie mozemy jednak pociagnac tematu wodki ?:>

----------


## Kwitko

> a nie mozemy jednak pociagnac tematu wodki ?:>


Oj Tomek, to ja na parapetówę chyba muszę spore zapasy zrobić  :big grin:

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> jakby cenowo wyszły lane fundamenty w takim zestawieniu? U nas tak robiliśmy, bo i strop miał być później lany, więc deski szalunkowe były wielokrotnego użytku.


 Nie chce udawać zawodowoego kosztorysanta, ale tak na chłopski rozum, w twoim wypadku wyszło na to samo. Zakładając że nie zbroiłaś betony który poszedł w miejsce ściany fundamentowej a deski szalunkowe nic nie kosztowały, powinno cie wyjść identycznie. Na 1 m3 potrzeba około 88 bloczków betonowych (2,50zł/szt), a więc 225 zł. 1 m3 betonu B20 to także około 225 zł.




> przemyślany i prosty projekt wykończeniówki tak  by jedna rzecz nie wpływała negatywnie (finansowo) na inne..(np.  poziomy podłóg)


 Rozwiń tą myśl jeśli możesz. Chodzi mi o pozom podłóg,

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Oj Tomek, to ja na parapetówę chyba muszę spore zapasy zrobić


zalezy kto bedzie  :smile:

----------


## PeZet

> W ciągu kilku minut znalazłem ją na necie w pdf (edycja 2006). Gdyby ktoś z was chciał to oczywiście wyślę na maila.


Gorąco, najgoręcej na świecie namawiam Cię, byś zainwestował w papierowy Poradnik. Ach, nie pomyślałem o wydrukowaniu...




> Z moich obliczeń dom parterowy o powierzchni użytkowej takiej samej jak dom z poddaszem, zużywać będzie o ok 12% ciepła więcej. Parterówka o takiej samej powierzchni całkowitej co dom z poddaszem to około 20%. za ogrzewanie więcej. Nie mniej to wciąż nie równoważy ich niższych cen.


Klocek sześcienny, regularmy sześcian - najmniej zużyje.
Jeśli chcesz, mogę Ci przysłać mój arkusz xls, są tam liczby i szacunki, które robiłem na każdym etapie (nieskończone, bom budowy nie skończył).
Acha, z grubsza sprawdziła mi się następująca zasada:
10tys za każdy etap: 
papiery+media
fundamenty
podłoga na gruncie
ściany parteru 
strop z wieńcami
ściany poddasza z wieńcem
konstrukcja dachu i pokrycie wstępne
inst.el
okna i drzwi zewn

nie ma tu 
tynków 2tys
budowy komina 400 (budowany z tego co zostało po murowaniu ścian, kupiony tylko klinkier)
ocieplenia ścian 12-15tys (styropian, pianka,klej, siatka, tynk, farba) fundamenty i nadziemie

I do każdego etapu doliczałem 1800 na nieoczekiwane  wydatki
Pzdr

----------


## Kasia242

> Rozwiń tą myśl jeśli możesz. Chodzi mi o pozom podłóg,


Jako że pracuje w zawodzie glazurnika  notorycznie spotykam się w nowo budowanych domach z źle położonymi posadzkami. Np w kuchni ma być jakaś terakota o gr. 1,5 cm i łączyć się z salonem gdzie są podłogi drewniane np. 3 cm,lub sa jakies różnice w poziomach między pokojami.Wtedy trzeba albo skuwać albo nadlewać drogimi masami. To są niby szczegóły ale naprawdę  upierdliwe. A ja się z tym spotykam prawie na każdym domku ..co ciekawe...inwestorzy co zauważyłem traktują takie rzeczy NORMALNIE !..czyli że tak ma być i trudno..stąd potem koszty bo takich pierdółek jest pełno. Warto wszystko przemyśleć na początku i trzymać się planu.

----------


## Xerses

> TOMI1975 raczyłbym raczej stwierdzić, że 2 czy 3 razy zdołałbyś raczej złapać się za głowę z powodu ceny schodów.  Jako, że jestem właśnie po etapie ich zakupu, naprawdę ładne schody z 1-2 wstęgami (oczywiście lokalnego wykonawcy) to koszt około 20 tys zł z brzozy, czyli nic nadzwyczajnego. 
> 
> Wszystko można taniej zrobić, gont zamiast ceramiki, gumoleum zamiast parkietu, ale pojawia się pytanie do inwestora - co chce mieć, niech sobie sam odpowie zanim ruszy z budową. 
> 
> Poza tym, być może komuś nadepnę na odcisk, ale IMHO dom piętrowy, wolnostojący o pow. do np. 110 m2 wygląda ... śmiesznie, jak domek Baby Jagi.


Troche ponosi Cię fantazja. Najwyraźniej słabo szukasz. Jak ktoś powiedział wcześniej - wylanie schodów często zawarte jest już w cenie postawienia domu a te 1-do 2 kubików betonu i troche stal, jakiś szalunek. mysle że w cenie około 1000 zł się zmieścisz. Co do obkładania........ nie wiem gdzie kolega znalazł schody z brzeozy za 20 tysiaków - ja mam gościa który przy kompleksowym zamowieniu (drzwi zewnętrzne, drzwi wewnąetrzne i schody) zawołał za schody 7 tysięcy - mówimy tu o 14 stopniach spoczniku 2.2 x 1.4 raz balustradzie (ta wykonana w postaci słupków (i miedzy nimi metalizowane poziome tralki)- całość wykonana z dęba........ oczyeiście jak sie zacznie kombinować ze wstęgami i innymi duperelami - to ceny wychodzą kosmiczne ale to chyba nie w tym watku.......

----------


## hajmal

można wybudować dom za 200 tyś i jest to jak najbardziej realne. Mój dom ma poddasze użytkowe i garaż nad którym nie ma poddasza użytkowego. w domu mamy powierzchnię 140m2 łącznie z garażem 220 m2.  Mamy stan wykończeniowy instalacje co , wodę , kanalizacje, brakuje nam tylko oczyszczalni.  Wewnątrz mamy położoną cześć płytek, pozostałe płytki mamy zakupione, mamy ułożyć podłogi drewniane w pokojach skończyć układanie podłóg , zamontować oświetlenie, brakuje nam jeszcze drzwi wewnętrznych i nie mamy zrobionych sufitów podwieszanych na poddaszu ale mamy docieplone poddasze wełną.  Do tej pory wydaliśmy 155 tyś ale dużo robimy sami. Gdybyśmy mieli dom bez garażu to raczej na pewno za tą kwotę już byśmy mieszkali.

----------


## Xerses

> podsumujmy dom do 200 tysięcy:


z większością się zgodze ale - 

-minimum 50% robocizny swoimi rękoma - wychodzisz z założenia że każdy chetny się zna? powiem tak to że mamy internet i można sobie coś tam poczytac nie zrobi z przeciętnego zjadacza chleba - murarza,cieśli,płytkarza,stolarza,hydraulika, elektryka itp itd
-brak kominów(went. mech.,choć tutaj tez kwestia sporna) - watku nie ruszam bo wałkowane wiele razy
-brak komina spalinowego czyli brak kominka(kolejne oszczędności) - jak wyżej
-proste rozwiązania techniczne np. łazienka,kuchnia ,pomieszczenie gospodarcze blisko siebie = krótka droga prowadzenia wod-kan itp ---> litości rury PP i troche kanalizacyjnych - no aztaki wielki koszt to nie jest a hydraulik i tak od punktu bierze
-przemyślany i prosty projekt wykończeniówki tak by jedna rzecz nie wpływała negatywnie (finansowo) na inne..(np. poziomy podłóg) - a to na parterze robi się różne poziomy?
-stawiać sobie cel wybudowania domu za określoną kwotę! i do tego dążyć...oczywiście bez straty na jakości tego domu... jeśli ma to być kosztem jakości -zmniejszać powierzchnie-proste. --> wyjdx z założenia że zakładany budzet niegdy nie zostanie zrealizowany DO. Zawsze = zawsze jest powyżej. No chyba że jesteś oprócz wymienionych wczesniej zawodów, również kosztorysantem - to jest szansa że sie zmieścisz  :smile: 
-,,budżetowe wykończenie,, - standard odpowiadający właścicielowi :smile:  ---> kwestia gustu ale wiadomo o gustach sie nie dyskutuje  :smile:  

Mamy 200 tysięcy i musimy zbudować domek -  szukamy projektu ,kosztorysu i budujemy...
Stawianie domów za 200 tys. pod klucz stanie się u nas normalne wtedy kiedy ludzie zaczną postrzegać dom jako ..miejsce do mieszkania a nie ..jakiś wymarzony pałacyk z baśni  tysiąca i jednej nocy :smile: 

Dodam że duże znaczenie ma dobór technologii stawiania domu,ściany z BK wymurować potrafi naprawdę średnio rozgarnięty mężczyzna,tak samo zrobić dość dużo wykończeniówki,od paneli po malowanie.Warto  :yes:

----------


## Xerses

> można wybudować dom za 200 tyś i jest to jak najbardziej realne. Mój dom ma poddasze użytkowe i garaż nad którym nie ma poddasza użytkowego. w domu mamy powierzchnię 140m2 łącznie z garażem 220 m2.  Mamy stan wykończeniowy instalacje co , wodę , kanalizacje, brakuje nam tylko oczyszczalni.  Wewnątrz mamy położoną cześć płytek, pozostałe płytki mamy zakupione, mamy ułożyć podłogi drewniane w pokojach skończyć układanie podłóg , zamontować oświetlenie, brakuje nam jeszcze drzwi wewnętrznych i nie mamy zrobionych sufitów podwieszanych na poddaszu ale mamy docieplone poddasze wełną.  Do tej pory wydaliśmy 155 tyś ale dużo robimy sami. Gdybyśmy mieli dom bez garażu to raczej na pewno za tą kwotę już byśmy mieszkali.


hehhee

----------


## Pretorian_

> Post fronta jak najbardziej prawdziwy, ale dodajmy że *nie trzeba* spełnić wszystkich tych założeń. 
> 
> Co do budowania za gotówkę to zgadzam się!  Pieniądze z kredyty praktycznie cały czas są, a gotówka się kończy (no chyba że ktoś ma duże oszczędności). Dlatego trzeba podejmować takie decyzję żeby na wszystko starczyło.


Pieniądze z kredytu i środków własnych kończą się w tym samym momencie - kiedy wydasz całą pożyczoną kwotę. Kredyt nie jest nieograniczonym źródełkiem, które jest z nami, jak to zaznaczyłeś "praktycznie cały czas", masz jakąś dziwną teorię. Nie ma żadnego znaczenia jakie jest źródło finansowania, problem stanowią same głowy ludzi. Większość nie ma pojęcia o budowaniu czy planowaniu wydatków, mam wielu sąsiadów, którzy finansowali budowę na różne sposoby. Wielu z nich nawet nie dokończyło budowy i sprzedają dom albo już się wprowadziło i niestety musi powrócić do bloku ze względu na koszty utrzymania i wykończenia. Kluczem jest kosztorys oparty na realnych kosztach, wielu nie potrafi tego zrobić ze względu na brak doświadczenia, ograniczone informacje itp. i w tym cały jest ambaras. 

Paradoksalnie budowa domu z kredytu i częściowo środków własnych z założeniami opartymi na realnym kosztorysie jest znacznie łatwiejsza aniżeli tylko z gotówki. Dlaczego? Otóż dlatego, że dostajemy z banku tyle pieniędzy ile nam potrzeba, a kolejne transze są uruchamiane po kolejnych etapach, przyjeżdża rzeczoznawca lub przedstawiamy faktury i przez to trzeba racjonalnie wydawać gotówkę, zgodnie z kosztorysem. 

Sęk w tym, że trzeba postępować dojrzale, racjonalnie posiłkując się doświadczeniem swoim lub innych i nie opierać się na planach, marzeniach i własnych sądach.

----------


## Pretorian_

> Jak juz tutaj pisano cena nie zawsze idzie w parze z jakoscia i trwaloscia. Porownaj panele za 40zl/metr pod wzgledem odpornosci na scieranie i zarysowanie z parkietem za 200 zl. Panel fabrycznie laminowany zniesie wiele, deska co kilka lat wymaga cyklinowania. Deska ma swoj urok wiadomo, ale to nie znaczy, ze panel jest niskiej jakosci (zniesie wielokrotnie wiecej bez nakladow finansowych). Pozdrawiam


Jak najbardziej się z Tobą zgadzam, że nie zawsze cena idzie w parze z jakością. Sam mam panele i nigdy nie zamieniłbym ich na deski, ale niestety w większości przypadków za jakość trzeba zapłacić. Proponuję nie tworzyć świata z reklamy Biedronki, że przecież "ich pizza mrożona jest tak samo pyszna jak najlepsza pizza" i "ich jogurt za 49 groszy (z samym cukrem i barwnikiem) jest taki sam jak najlepszy jogurt". Idąc tym tropem możemy dojść tylko do absurdu i hipokryzji.

----------


## Pretorian_

> Troche ponosi Cię fantazja. Najwyraźniej słabo szukasz. Jak ktoś powiedział wcześniej - wylanie schodów często zawarte jest już w cenie postawienia domu a te 1-do 2 kubików betonu i troche stal, jakiś szalunek. mysle że w cenie około 1000 zł się zmieścisz. Co do obkładania........ nie wiem gdzie kolega znalazł schody z brzeozy za 20 tysiaków - ja mam gościa który przy kompleksowym zamowieniu (drzwi zewnętrzne, drzwi wewnąetrzne i schody) zawołał za schody 7 tysięcy - mówimy tu o 14 stopniach spoczniku 2.2 x 1.4 raz balustradzie (ta wykonana w postaci słupków (i miedzy nimi metalizowane poziome tralki)- całość wykonana z dęba........ oczyeiście jak sie zacznie kombinować ze wstęgami i innymi duperelami - to ceny wychodzą kosmiczne ale to chyba nie w tym watku.......


Następnym razem oszczędź sobie tych inwektyw, gdyż nic nie wnoszą do tematu. Nawet nie chce mi się komentować wylewania schodów z materiałem za 1000 zł.

Co do schodów, u mnie w rejonie, niezależnie od poziomu firmy koszt wykonania schodów z buku niezależnie od firmy to dokładnie 9,5-10 tys. zł za najprostszy typ w kształcie litery U. Za każdą najmniejszą pierdołę się dopłaca (wstęga koszt 1500 zł sztuka, drzwiczki zabezpieczające dla dzieci koszt 300-400 zł sztuka, krumling 400 zł sztuka, obudowa stropu 450 zł ). Obłożenie już wylanych schodów taki sam koszt. Piszę to jako osoba, która schody kupiła i ma, a nie "słyszała", "znajomy zawołał" czy "mógłby".




> Mamy 200 tysięcy i musimy zbudować domek -  szukamy projektu ,kosztorysu i budujemy...
> Stawianie domów za 200 tys. pod klucz stanie się u nas normalne wtedy kiedy ludzie zaczną postrzegać dom jako ..miejsce do mieszkania a nie ..jakiś wymarzony pałacyk z baśni  tysiąca i jednej nocy


Wymarzone pałace są raczej poza zasięgiem ludzi z tego forum. To nie jest kwestia mentalności, ale zasobów finansowych. Jeśli ktoś ma pieniądze nie będzie budował domu za 200 tys. zł, a osoby skromniejsze mimo wszystko nadal chcą mieć coś innego aniżeli mieszkanie w bloku z dachem postawione w polu i trzeba to uszanować. Dom to znacznie większe koszty utrzymania i problematyki aniżeli mieszkanie i wielu jeśli już pozbywa się tych 3-4 pokojów w bloku i decyduje się na budowę domu chce widzieć i wiedzieć za co płaci.

----------


## Pretorian_

.

----------


## bowess

W wątku pojawiają się ciągle nowi dyskutanci i są to albo ludzie, którzy są nastawieni na zbudowanie tanio i zbudowali, budują albo zbudują tanio, oraz ludzie, którzy dowodzą, że tak się budować nie da. Oczywistym jest, że ci drudzy nie zbudują za 200, bo mają pewne swoje nieprzekraczalne założenia, tylko dlaczego wymawiają innym wychodzenie poza ich ramki. Najbardziej zaskakuje mnie zawsze wydziwianie nad pracą własnymi rękoma. Nie wiem, czy ja w innej Polsce żyję? W moim otoczeniu jest wielu ludzi, którzy po odpracowaniu 8 h w pracy stabilnej, ale średnio płatnej mają czas i chęć włożyć trochę wysiłku we własną budowę lub remont. I po prostu potrafią zrobić wiele rzeczy. Gdyby mieli zbierać na ekipy, to wszystko by trwało dwa razy dłużej. Nasz dom murowali mój tata i mąż. Tata klasyczna złota rączka, wielu zajęć się w życiu imał, mąż programista, ale wykształcony technicznie, kiedyś pracował jako instalator sieci telefonicznych. Czy zrobili gorzej niż ekipa, w której 80% roboty wykonali ciastkarz i chłopak z wykształceniem pogimnazjalnym, dorabiający sobie w wakacje? Nie wydaje mi się, raczej stawiam, że zrobili tak samo dobrze (chłopaki z ekipy też się starali i wykazywali zdolnościami w tym kierunku). Jak czegoś nie byli pewni, to kierownik budowy mówił co i jak ma być.

"Kurniki", "stodoły", "altanki", "domki dla lalek", "wykończenie budżetowe", "poniżej standardów". To też odbieram jako próbę pokazania mi, jak to ja mam źle. Rozumiem, że powinnam zacząć czuć się nieszczęśliwa? Być może i moi sąsiedzi uważają, że swoim kurnikiem psuję im prestiż okolicy, obniżam wartość ich nieruchomości? No tak - w zasadzie takie dziady, które chcą na budowę domu przeznaczyć jakieś marne grosze, to powinny gdzieś (byle daleko od tej jakże prestiżowej dzielnicy) założyć fawelę.  :smile: 

Ja też mam taką obserwację, że często budujący na kredyt inaczej dysponują pieniędzmi przy budowie i w ogóle inne domy wybierają (większe, droższe "to będzie tylko 200 złotych miesięcznie więcej"), ale to są jakieś tam konkretne osoby, nie chciałaby za bardzo generalizować znając osobiście raptem kilkanaście przykładów. Z mężem mieliśmy zdolność kredytową na trochę więcej niż 200k, ale nie dla nas 30 lat spłat, no i mieliśmy gdzie mieszkać.

*Zielony ogrodzie* ja mam bardzo podobne wrażenia. Inni wiedzą lepiej.  :smile:  A komplementy różne a propos domu, własnej działki, zapewne są nieszczere i wymuszone.  :smile:  Na moim osiedlu też sporo budów, które stoją w SSO albo SSZ od kilku lat (startowały razem z naszą budową), ale to będą ho ho ho domy, a nie kurniki. Kiedyś może i będą.

*szaleńcu* dzięki za szybkie obliczenia. Wniosek. W podobnych kosztach można zrobić poszczególne etapy na wiele różnych sposobów. Oczywiście zawsze sprawdzić ceny lokalnie, bo to może wpłynąć na oszczędności (u nas bloczek stał po 2,94 jak zaczynaliśmy budować). Materiał na ściany - też nie ma jednego słusznego dla wszystkich. Zresztą ze mnie to zaraz biolog-ewolucjonista wyłazi. Jakby jakieś rozwiązanie było znacząco korzystniejsze od pozostałych, to z czasem wyparłoby te gorsze. Tak działa dobór naturalny, czytaj w tym wypadku wybory inwestorów.

*front* przeczytałam Twoją listę i wychodzi mi, że mam za dużo rzeczy niedozwolonych.  :big tongue:  No ale tłumaczę sobie posiadanie schodów, kominów, okien połaciowych, poddasza w ogóle i metrów netto w ogóle tym, że więcej niż 50% robocizny własnej i mega budżetowo-dziadowskie wykończenie.  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

Sporo tu było o schodach- są takie stalowo-drewniane, segmentowe, do samodzielnego montażu. Szukałem wiadomo gdzie. Takie, które by mi odpowiadały- zabiegowe, 90cm szerokości były od 6-7tys. A to produkcja masowa, więc nie dziwią mnie ceny 10tys. za indywidualne. Zresztą zawsze można wylać betonowe i w casto czy innym markecie kupić deski na stopnie( gotowe) po 99zł/szt. 
Też się w założeniach taniego domu nie mieszczę- garaż, poddasze i... schody, okna połaciowe, komin,bo ma być kominek, 80% własnej pracy :wink: 
Czy wentylację mechaniczną za 3tys. zamiast tego komina bym wykonał? Myślę, że nie. Kominek to odległa sprawa, ale tak chciałem i będzie to niskobudżetowa inwestycja- nie za 10-15tys. 
Lecę czytać jak zbudować 220m2 za 155tys.  :wink:

----------


## Pretorian_

> W wątku pojawiają się ciągle nowi dyskutanci i są to albo ludzie, którzy są nastawieni na zbudowanie tanio i zbudowali, budują albo zbudują tanio, oraz ludzie, którzy dowodzą, że tak się budować nie da. Oczywistym jest, że ci drudzy nie zbudują za 200, bo mają pewne swoje nieprzekraczalne założenia, tylko dlaczego wymawiają innym wychodzenie poza ich ramki. Najbardziej zaskakuje mnie zawsze wydziwianie nad pracą własnymi rękoma. Nie wiem, czy ja w innej Polsce żyję? W moim otoczeniu jest wielu ludzi, którzy po odpracowaniu 8 h w pracy stabilnej, ale średnio płatnej mają czas i chęć włożyć trochę wysiłku we własną budowę lub remont. I po prostu potrafią zrobić wiele rzeczy. Gdyby mieli zbierać na ekipy, to wszystko by trwało dwa razy dłużej. Nasz dom murowali mój tata i mąż. Tata klasyczna złota rączka, wielu zajęć się w życiu imał, mąż programista, ale wykształcony technicznie, kiedyś pracował jako instalator sieci telefonicznych. Czy zrobili gorzej niż ekipa, w której 80% roboty wykonali ciastkarz i chłopak z wykształceniem pogimnazjalnym, dorabiający sobie w wakacje? Nie wydaje mi się, raczej stawiam, że zrobili tak samo dobrze (chłopaki z ekipy też się starali i wykazywali zdolnościami w tym kierunku). Jak czegoś nie byli pewni, to kierownik budowy mówił co i jak ma być.
> 
> "Kurniki", "stodoły", "altanki", "domki dla lalek", "wykończenie budżetowe", "poniżej standardów". To też odbieram jako próbę pokazania mi, jak to ja mam źle. Rozumiem, że powinnam zacząć czuć się nieszczęśliwa? Być może i moi sąsiedzi uważają, że swoim kurnikiem psuję im prestiż okolicy, obniżam wartość ich nieruchomości? No tak - w zasadzie takie dziady, które chcą na budowę domu przeznaczyć jakieś marne grosze, to powinny gdzieś (byle daleko od tej jakże prestiżowej dzielnicy) założyć fawelę.


Sądzę, że nie ma tutaj ludzi, którzy krytykują wykonywanie pracy samemu, poza samymi firmami budowlanymi, które przez to tracą klientów.  :wink:  Przecież takie postępowanie jest godne podziwu, sam wiem ile pracy mnie kosztowało urządzenie ogrodu, które robiłem własnymi rękoma. Przyjeżdżałem z pracy i jechałem na budowę, czasem całe dnie kopania. Problem leży w tym, że nie każdy jest złotą rączką, która zna się na wszystkim i jest w stanie coś zrobić dobrze, a nie byle jak czy w końcu ma tatę lub wujka, którzy charytatywnie zrobią to za niego. Poza tym nie każdy ma czas, praca 8h dziennie i możliwość spędzania codziennie kilku godzin na budowie przez wiele miesięcy nie każdego dotyczy. 

W kwestii standardów samego projektu czy wykończenia. To kwestia indywidualna, myślę że niepotrzebnie używana są w tym temacie takie słowa, sam też uderzam się w pierś. Sądzę jednak mimo wszystko, że wskazują one inwestorowi (często przyszłemu przeglądającemu wątek) pewien fakt, że niestety założenie robienia wszystkiego po taniości ma swoje konsekwencje. Osobiście brzydzę się hipokryzją i publicznym nazywaniem kupy kawiorem tylko dlatego, żeby komuś udowodnić swoje wyimaginowane racje. Spotkałem zbyt wielu ludzi, którzy zmieniali swoje gusta wraz ze zmianą stanu posiadania, punkt widzenia często zwyczajnie zależy od punktu siedzenia. Pomijam fakt szczerego zadowolenia z tego co się ma, ale to zupełnie inna, subiektywna kwestia.

----------


## Zielony ogród

gust gustem, ma się go albo nie, a stan posiadania pozwala zaspokoić potrzeby estetyczne lub nie pozwala, to normalne. 
po to są różne półki cenowe produktów, żeby każdy mógł sobie coś kupić. jak ktoś ma mało kasy to ma nic nie kupować?

----------


## Pretorian_

Nie zrozumiałeś mnie. Niech kupuje i tylko pogratulować mu zaradności. W dodatku niech będzie z tego szczerze zadowolony. Niech jednak nazywa rzeczy po imieniu i nie będzie hipokrytą, który z g. robi kawior choć dobrze wie, że jest inaczej.

----------


## bowess

No i właśnie chodzi o to, że dróg do celu jest bardzo wiele. To nie jest tak, że dom za 200 musi być budowany własnymi rękami. Nie musi. Nie musi być również wykończony tanio/niemodnie/nieładnie. Nie musi być parterówką, nie musi być bez garażu. Tylko, że nie da się mieć wszystkiego na raz. Pieniądze po prostu wedle możliwości, uznania, potrzeb wkładamy w określone pudełko. Jeżeli do jakiegoś włożymy więcej, to do innego trafi mniej albo wcale. Można ekipami, bajerancko wykończone, ale przykładowo 75m2 netto, zrobisz sporo sam - możesz przesunąć pewną kwotę na dodatkowe metry (garaż, pokój), albo na złotą klamkę. Możesz szukać rezerw w konstrukcji budynku, materiałach, możesz wybrać projekt z jakimiś ozdobnikami architektonicznymi, ale cały czas ma to być przesuwanie kwot. Jak zacznie się dodawanie, to kosztorys się rozlezie.

A jak coś tam nie pójdzie i okaże się, że źle skalkulowane były wydatki, to wiadomo, że cięcie jest po wykończeniówce, bo (uwaga, odkrywam Amerykę  :wink:   ) jest to ostatni etap budowy. Ludzie nie zawsze zdają sobie wcześniej sprawę z tego, ile kosztują różne cudeńka, które by chcieli mieć i nie przytną w związku z tym metrażu o dyszkę, bo po prostu zupełnie im to do głowy nie przychodzi na etapie wyboru projektu.
Masz rację *Pretorian*, że dobrze o tym napisać wprost - na cuda wianki 200 nie starczy. Z drugiej strony dom to tylko dom. Jak nie starczy na kolor na elewacji albo na jakieś najpiękniejsze dla kogoś płytki z ceną trzycyfrową, to właściwie co? Dobrze by było sobie przed budową takie symulacje zrobić.  :smile:

----------


## Pretorian_

bowess absolutnie się z Tobą zgadzam, mocne racjonalizowanie wydatków jest kluczem do sukcesu w budowie taniego domu. Trzeba oszczędzać i tyle.

Pisze jednak o czymś innym. Razi mnie hipokryzja ludzi, którzy twierdzą, że dom można wybudować tanio i wysokim standardzie, że można go robić ekipami, że jeśli ktoś myśli inaczej to zazdrości mu jego pomysłowości i zaradności. A wybudowałem i wykończyłem dom i wiem, że niestety to kosztuje i ile kosztuje oraz na co można sobie pozwolić w pewnych przedziałach cenowych. Warto to zaznaczyć i podkreślić grubą kreską, że aby mieć tani dom trzeba tanio budować i tanimi materiałami, włącznie z wykończeniem, to chyba oczywiste.

----------


## Xerses

> Następnym razem oszczędź sobie tych inwektyw, gdyż nic nie wnoszą do tematu. Nawet nie chce mi się komentować wylewania schodów z materiałem za 1000 zł..


Nie wiem gdzie tu widzisz inwektywy - ale ok, najwyraźniej odmiennie rozumiemy to słowo, polecam encyklopedie.




> . Nawet nie chce mi się komentować wylewania schodów z materiałem za 1000 zł..


Chwalisz się tutaj jak sam wiele wykonałeś i wybudowałeś i nie jesteś w stanie ogarnąć ile materiału potrzebujesz na takie schody?
To podpowiem około 1,5 do 2 kubiki betonu (zależy jak duży spocznik jak grubo ktoś zrobi jakie stopnie) , około 100 kg prętu 12  (pret oczywiście może być 10 nawet widziałem projekty z  8 )  to liczone z zapasem + pret 6 na strzemiaczka, troche drutu wiązadłowego, szalunek- pare płyt zazwyczaj na budowie jest coś takiego + stemple. Koniec filozofi. wyjdzie więcej?  
schody jak pisałem wczesniej 14 stopni, spocznik 2.2x1.4 m...........




> Co do schodów, u mnie w rejonie, niezależnie od poziomu firmy koszt wykonania schodów z buku niezależnie od firmy to dokładnie 9,5-10 tys. zł za najprostszy typ w kształcie litery U. Za każdą najmniejszą pierdołę się dopłaca (wstęga koszt 1500 zł sztuka, drzwiczki zabezpieczające dla dzieci koszt 300-400 zł sztuka, krumling 400 zł sztuka, obudowa stropu 450 zł ). Obłożenie już wylanych schodów taki sam koszt. Piszę to jako osoba, która schody kupiła i ma, a nie "słyszała", "znajomy zawołał" czy "mógłby"...


No cóż jak sie kupuje tylko schody.... może, ale drzwiczki za 400 zl - wydaje sie być aż naddto drogim rozwiazaniem - na allegro za grosze kupisz i wystarczy mam dwoje dzieci wiem co mówie. Obudowe stropu też robiłem  - i z deba kosztowało to 300 zł, wstęga - no cóż wydaje się być zbędnym luksusem aby ja opisywać i liczyć w tym dziale. Aha też już schody kupiłem.






> Wymarzone pałace są raczej poza zasięgiem ludzi z tego forum. To nie jest kwestia mentalności, ale zasobów finansowych. Jeśli ktoś ma pieniądze nie będzie budował domu za 200 tys. zł, a osoby skromniejsze mimo wszystko nadal chcą mieć coś innego aniżeli mieszkanie w bloku z dachem postawione w polu i trzeba to uszanować. Dom to znacznie większe koszty utrzymania i problematyki aniżeli mieszkanie i wielu jeśli już pozbywa się tych 3-4 pokojów w bloku i decyduje się na budowę domu chce widzieć i wiedzieć za co płaci.


 I tu sie jedynie z Tobą zgodze że warto marzyc i próbować.

----------


## Xerses

> bowess absolutnie się z Tobą zgadzam, mocne racjonalizowanie wydatków jest kluczem do sukcesu w budowie taniego domu. Trzeba oszczędzać i tyle.
> 
> Pisze jednak o czymś innym. Razi mnie hipokryzja ludzi, którzy twierdzą, że dom można wybudować tanio i wysokim standardzie, że można go robić ekipami, że jeśli ktoś myśli inaczej to zazdrości mu jego pomysłowości i zaradności. A wybudowałem i wykończyłem dom i wiem, że niestety to kosztuje i ile kosztuje oraz na co można sobie pozwolić w pewnych przedziałach cenowych. Warto to zaznaczyć i podkreślić grubą kreską, że aby mieć tani dom trzeba tanio budować i tanimi materiałami, włącznie z wykończeniem, to chyba oczywiste.


Cieszy mnie że ktoś oprócz mnie i paru osób  powiedział to też głośno. Zwłaszcza w kontekście wypowiedzi coniektórych chwalących się jak to tanio wybudowali i jeszcze w dodatku z super materiałów i odpowiednio dużej grubości jakości etc. zachwalając przy tym mega wypaśne rozwiązania typu reku, prąd itd itp. Albo dobrze i drożej albo niestety taniej i gorzej. Chyba stwierdzenie że nic w tym świecie nie ma się za darmo i nie trafiają sie superokazje nie będzie zbyt dużym przegięciem? 

BTW czemu nikt nie zlinczował mnie za posta o rekuperacji, jej kosztach i tych zarobkach w postaci oszczędności?  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Masz rację *Pretorian*, że dobrze o tym napisać wprost - na cuda wianki 200 nie starczy. Z drugiej strony dom to tylko dom. Jak nie starczy na kolor na elewacji albo na jakieś najpiękniejsze dla kogoś płytki z ceną trzycyfrową, to właściwie co? Dobrze by było sobie przed budową takie symulacje zrobić.


Jak nie jesteś kosztorysantem to nie zrobisz. I wiem co mówie. Wogóle budowa w głowach ludzi to - bloczki,dachówka,okna,drzwi,styropian,wełna itp
ale nikt już nie liczy tych pierdół typu gwoździe wkręty, różnego rodzaju łączniki, śruby,wałki,, nie wiem tarcze do szlifierki, fugi,krzyzyki, siatki,- ech masa tego , najśmieszniejsze masa  która w całości stwarza naprawdę sporą kwotę! A o nieprzewidzianych wydatkach to już nie mówie - bo takowe zawsze są.

----------


## DEZET

> Jak nie jesteś kosztorysantem to nie zrobisz. I wiem co mówie. Wogóle budowa w głowach ludzi to - bloczki,dachówka,okna,drzwi,styropian,wełna itp
> ale nikt już nie liczy tych pierdół typu gwoździe wkręty, różnego rodzaju łączniki, śruby,wałki,, nie wiem tarcze do szlifierki, fugi,krzyzyki, siatki,- ech masa tego , najśmieszniejsze masa  która w całości stwarza naprawdę sporą kwotę! A o nieprzewidzianych wydatkach to już nie mówie - bo takowe zawsze są.


Niezaprzeczalnie- pierdoły na budowie, gwoździe, wkręty idą kilogramami, głupie rękawiczki to też jakiś wydatek, Na większość rzeczy na budowę mam faktury, na niektóre drobiazgi paragony- niezłe sumki się zbierają. Duże rzeczy łatwo policzyć, tych drobnych nie sposób, bo nie wiemy jak gość będzie bił gdzieś gwoździe- co 10, czy 20cm? 

Dobrze jest dogadać się ze sklepem- jak coś zostanie można oddać, parę zł oszczędzimy. I zamawianie materiałów zimą- rabaty, rabaty oraz w necie - taniej, ale uwaga - nie wszystko. Często transport "niszczy" dobrą cenę.

----------


## Pretorian_

> Nie wiem gdzie tu widzisz inwektywy - ale ok, najwyraźniej odmiennie rozumiemy to słowo, polecam encyklopedie.


"Ponosi fantazja", "słabo szukasz", teraz sugerujesz nieuctwo. Człowieku jesteś bezczelny i tyle. 




> Chwalisz się tutaj jak sam wiele wykonałeś i wybudowałeś i nie jesteś w stanie ogarnąć ile materiału potrzebujesz na takie schody?
> To podpowiem około 1,5 do 2 kubiki betonu (zależy jak duży spocznik jak grubo ktoś zrobi jakie stopnie) , około 100 kg prętu 12  (pret oczywiście może być 10 nawet widziałem projekty z  8 )  to liczone z zapasem + pret 6 na strzemiaczka, troche drutu wiązadłowego, szalunek- pare płyt zazwyczaj na budowie jest coś takiego + stemple. Koniec filozofi. wyjdzie więcej?  
> schody jak pisałem wczesniej 14 stopni, spocznik 2.2x1.4 m...........


Po pierwsze nie chwalę się tylko podałem informację o swoim nabytku, nabytku budżetowym. Po drugie zleć komuś zrobienie takich schodów i zapłać mu 1000 zł za robotę i materiał. Przygotuj się na salwę śmiechu albo daj mi namiary na tego wykonawcę, będę mu załatwiał robotę, a sam zrezygnuję z pracy. 




> No cóż jak sie kupuje tylko schody.... może, ale drzwiczki za 400 zl - wydaje sie być aż naddto drogim rozwiazaniem - na allegro za grosze kupisz i wystarczy mam dwoje dzieci wiem co mówie. Obudowe stropu też robiłem  - i z deba kosztowało to 300 zł, wstęga - no cóż wydaje się być zbędnym luksusem aby ja opisywać i liczyć w tym dziale. Aha też już schody kupiłem.


Wszystko można zastąpić. Kupić drzwiczki uniwersalne na allegro za 100 zł z wysyłką. Do brodzika również można zrezygnować z kabiny, cerata jest tańsza. Nie każdy jednak chce mieć takie badziewie, uszanuj to. Poza tym schody schodom nie równe. Każdy kosztorys będzie inny ze względu na różne okoliczności, na pewien wydatek jednak trzeba się przygotować budując nawet budżetówkę nie wspominając o średniej klasie.

----------


## Pretorian_

> Jak nie jesteś kosztorysantem to nie zrobisz. I wiem co mówie. Wogóle budowa w głowach ludzi to - bloczki,dachówka,okna,drzwi,styropian,wełna itp
> ale nikt już nie liczy tych pierdół typu gwoździe wkręty, różnego rodzaju łączniki, śruby,wałki,, nie wiem tarcze do szlifierki, fugi,krzyzyki, siatki,- ech masa tego , najśmieszniejsze masa  która w całości stwarza naprawdę sporą kwotę! A o nieprzewidzianych wydatkach to już nie mówie - bo takowe zawsze są.


Piszesz o budowie pierwszego domu kiedy wiele rzeczy zaskakuje, człowiek nie zdaje sobie sprawy ze skali przedsięwzięcia i ukrytych kosztów.. Wtedy robienie samemu kosztorysu jest śmieszne, nawet posiłkując się kierownikiem choćby oddanym, gdyż nie zna naszych potrzeb. Przy budowie drugiego na spokojnie każdy, znając aktualne ceny  byłby w stanie stworzyć pełny kosztorys z różnicą na nieprzewidziane wydatki wynikające z niewiedzy pomimo tego, że dom domowi nierówny.

----------


## bowess

*Pretorian* w ogólnych kwestiach się zgadzamy, ale ja pozostanę na stanowisku, że można zbudować odpowiednio mały dom z materiałów wysokiej jakości i ekipami. Ile to będzie metrów to zależy od tego jakie to mają być "wodotryski". Piszesz, że wybudowałeś dom - a czy rozważałeś kiedyś jak by to było zbudować na przykład takiego Gucia? Wiem, wiem, według wielu to w ogóle nie wchodzi w kategorię dom, ale niewątpliwie jest to malutki budynek mieszkalny wymagający pozwolenia na budowę.  :smile: 

To zestawienie drzwiczek "przeciwdzieciowych" z ceratą zamiast brodzika - trochę przesadzasz. Domyślam się co chciałeś pokazać, ale jednak to wyszło mocno naciągane. Przede wszystkim pokazałeś, że rozwiązania poniżej swoich uważasz za badziewne i tyle - Twój osąd. Tu przywołam słowa *Zielonego ogrodu* "jak ktoś ma mało kasy to ma nic nie kupować?". Dla większości ludzi z tego wątku rozwiązania wspominane przez *DEZETA i Xersesa* nie będą badziewne tylko dlatego, że istnieją inne, droższe, bardziej wysublimowane.

*Xerses* nikt Cię nie zlinczował, bo widocznie wszyscy uznali, że masz swoje racje i nie ma sensu, żebyśmy się tu na kilkaset stron wzajemnie przekonywali do tego czy owego. Każdy niech widzi jakie są opcje i sobie policzy, co się jemu kalkuluje. Zazwyczaj każdy jest przekonany do swojego, więc dyskusja dwóch przekonanych osób to takie kopanie się z koniem trochę. A że każdy ma swoją sytuację życiową, swoje podejście do różnych spraw, to nie ma jednej racji.

A w kwestii symulacji, to nie chodziło mi o takie super precyzyjne liczenie kosztów, tylko o odpowiedzenie sobie, co zrobię, jak pod koniec budowy nie będzie mnie stać na pewne rzeczy. Jak będzie dramat, kłótnie ze współmałżonkiem  i powód do wstydu przed znajomymi, to zdecydowanie lepiej nie zaczynać.  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Piszesz o budowie pierwszego domu kiedy wiele rzeczy zaskakuje, człowiek nie zdaje sobie sprawy ze skali przedsięwzięcia i ukrytych kosztów.. Wtedy robienie samemu kosztorysu jest śmieszne, nawet posiłkując się kierownikiem choćby oddanym, gdyż nie zna naszych potrzeb. Przy budowie drugiego na spokojnie każdy, znając aktualne ceny  byłby w stanie stworzyć pełny kosztorys z różnicą na nieprzewidziane wydatki wynikające z niewiedzy pomimo tego, że dom domowi nierówny.


będziesz budował drugi dom?

----------


## Xerses

> "Ponosi fantazja", "słabo szukasz", teraz sugerujesz nieuctwo. Człowieku jesteś bezczelny i tyle. 
> 
> 
> 
> Po pierwsze nie chwalę się tylko podałem informację o swoim nabytku, nabytku budżetowym. Po drugie zleć komuś zrobienie takich schodów i zapłać mu 1000 zł za robotę i materiał. Przygotuj się na salwę śmiechu albo daj mi namiary na tego wykonawcę, będę mu załatwiał robotę, a sam zrezygnuję z pracy. 
> 
> 
> 
> Wszystko można zastąpić. Kupić drzwiczki uniwersalne na allegro za 100 zł z wysyłką. Do brodzika również można zrezygnować z kabiny, cerata jest tańsza. Nie każdy jednak chce mieć takie badziewie, uszanuj to. Poza tym schody schodom nie równe. Każdy kosztorys będzie inny ze względu na różne okoliczności, na pewien wydatek jednak trzeba się przygotować budując nawet budżetówkę nie wspominając o średniej klasie.


bezczelność pozostawie bez komentarza.

Jeśli przychodzi Ci ekipa  budowac dom zazwyczaj w cenie za postawienie sa równiez uwzględnione schody, kominy,itp - chyba że zaznaczysz że ich nie będzie i zażądasz obniżenia ceny. Bo ja sie nie spotkałem z wyceną np tylko za mury , lub odrebnie za strop, za wieniec  etc. Poza tym czy w którymś miejscu napisałem że te schody sa wraz z robocizną? Czytaj ze zrozumieniem

A co do drzwiczek na allegro - będziesz te kupione u stolarza do końca życia zamykał na schodach - że muszą być takie ladne? dzieci kiedys dorosną....

reszty nie komentuje

----------


## Pretorian_

> będziesz budował drugi dom?


Nie drugi już.  :smile:  Jeśli będę miał możliwości finansowe jak najbardziej, daleko mi do jesieni życia. Absolutnie szczerze i bez kompleksów mogę napisać, że mojemu domowi pomimo, że jestem z niego bardzo zadowolony wiele brakuje do spełnienia wszystkich moich oczekiwań.

----------


## Xerses

> To zestawienie drzwiczek "przeciwdzieciowych" z ceratą zamiast brodzika - trochę przesadzasz. Domyślam się co chciałeś pokazać, ale jednak to wyszło mocno naciągane.


Nie da się ukryć , ale nie chciało mi się nad tym rozwodzić. Po prostu pisanie głupot że schody kosztuja 20 tysiaków  delikatnie mówiąc mija się z prawdą. Fakt można kupić i za 50 tysi............



> *Xerses* nikt Cię nie zlinczował, bo widocznie wszyscy uznali, że masz swoje racje i nie ma sensu, żebyśmy się tu na kilkaset stron wzajemnie przekonywali do tego czy owego. Każdy niech widzi jakie są opcje i sobie policzy, co się jemu kalkuluje. Zazwyczaj każdy jest przekonany do swojego, więc dyskusja dwóch przekonanych osób to takie kopanie się z koniem trochę. A że każdy ma swoją sytuację życiową, swoje podejście do różnych spraw, to nie ma jednej racji


Co Ty - jeszcze prądowcy i Ci co zakupili rekuperatory nie czytali tamtego watku  :wink:  



> A w kwestii symulacji, to nie chodziło mi o takie super precyzyjne liczenie kosztów, tylko o odpowiedzenie sobie, co zrobię, jak pod koniec budowy nie będzie mnie stać na pewne rzeczy. Jak będzie dramat, kłótnie ze współmałżonkiem  i powód do wstydu przed znajomymi, to zdecydowanie lepiej nie zaczynać.


Powiem Ci  - dokończysz tylko troche później. I to oni potem będą zazdrościć że jednak Ci sie udało i że masz.

----------


## Pretorian_

> Jeśli przychodzi Ci ekipa  budowac dom zazwyczaj w cenie za postawienie sa równiez uwzględnione schody, kominy,itp - chyba że zaznaczysz że ich nie będzie i zażądasz obniżenia ceny. Bo ja sie nie spotkałem z wyceną np tylko za mury , lub odrebnie za strop, za wieniec  etc. Poza tym czy w którymś miejscu napisałem że te schody sa wraz z robocizną? Czytaj ze zrozumieniem


Pisaliśmy o budowie schodów przez ekipę, podałeś cenę 1000 zł, teraz dodajesz, że to tylko materiał. Pomijam fakt, że jest to wartość niemierzalna, bo każdy ma inną konstrukcję, poza tym schody musi ktoś postawić, a to są koszta (pomijam możliwość dłubania samemu). U mnie w okolicy za wylanie takich schodów jak ja mam wołają około dyszki z materiałem, jakoś nikt nie chciał taniej się za to nawet zabierać, a schody to standardowe U z podestem. Poza tym jeśli ktoś ma wykonanie schodów w cenie budowy domu to wierz mi, że za ten fakt zapłacisz, nie odczujesz, ale dopłacisz razem z całym dodatkowym piętrem ze stropami, na które te schody będą prowadzić. To nie są groszowe sprawy.




> A co do drzwiczek na allegro - będziesz te kupione u stolarza do końca życia zamykał na schodach - że muszą być takie ladne? dzieci kiedys dorosną....


Drzwiczki mogę zdjąć w każdym momencie bez żadnych przeszkód. Wtapiają się wizualnie w schody, które nie tracą uroku i nie szczypią w oczy jak uniwersalne z allegro. Z resztą nie róbmy żartów, to tylko kilkaset zł, a korzystasz i patrzysz na to codziennie, żaden kaprys.

----------


## Pretorian_

> Po prostu pisanie głupot że schody kosztuja 20 tysiaków  delikatnie mówiąc mija się z prawdą. Fakt można kupić i za 50 tysi.............


Nie ma jak zaprzeczyć sobie w jednym zdaniu. 

Jasno zaznaczyłem, że tyle kosztują średniej (?) klasy schody, sam kupiłem połowę taniej, kłania się czytanie ze zrozumieniem.

----------


## Kasia242

> z większością się zgodze ale - 
> 
> -minimum 50% robocizny swoimi rękoma - wychodzisz z założenia że każdy chetny się zna? powiem tak to że mamy internet i można sobie coś tam poczytac nie zrobi z przeciętnego zjadacza chleba - murarza,cieśli,płytkarza,stolarza,hydraulika, elektryka itp itd
> -brak kominów(went. mech.,choć tutaj tez kwestia sporna) - watku nie ruszam bo wałkowane wiele razy
> -brak komina spalinowego czyli brak kominka(kolejne oszczędności) - jak wyżej
> -proste rozwiązania techniczne np. łazienka,kuchnia ,pomieszczenie gospodarcze blisko siebie = krótka droga prowadzenia wod-kan itp ---> litości rury PP i troche kanalizacyjnych - no aztaki wielki koszt to nie jest a hydraulik i tak od punktu bierze
> -przemyślany i prosty projekt wykończeniówki tak by jedna rzecz nie wpływała negatywnie (finansowo) na inne..(np. poziomy podłóg) - a to na parterze robi się różne poziomy?
> -stawiać sobie cel wybudowania domu za określoną kwotę! i do tego dążyć...oczywiście bez straty na jakości tego domu... jeśli ma to być kosztem jakości -zmniejszać powierzchnie-proste. --> wyjdx z założenia że zakładany budzet niegdy nie zostanie zrealizowany DO. Zawsze = zawsze jest powyżej. No chyba że jesteś oprócz wymienionych wczesniej zawodów, również kosztorysantem - to jest szansa że sie zmieścisz 
> -,,budżetowe wykończenie,, - standard odpowiadający właścicielowi ---> kwestia gustu ale wiadomo o gustach sie nie dyskutuje  
> ...


zawsze chcesz Wisłę kijem zawracać?  :smile:  no i po co ta polemika :smile: 
Nie masz racji w swoich kontrargumentach ponieważ ja to znam z autopsji. Tanie budowanie jest wtedy kiedy...nie musisz kuc 5 dni wcześniej połozonej ściany fundamentowej tylko po to żeby wyprowadzić kanalizę..i tak jest ze wszystkim,na każdej budowie widzę jak jeden muruje a drugi burzy- bo brak planu,ekipa za ekipa wchodzi i nikogo nic nei obchodzi.
Owszem rurki PP są tanie jak barszcz- dlatego ja twierdze że inst wod-kan i cześć grzejnikowej to.. grosze...ale sie ze mną kłócą ze to wszystko kosztuje ze instalacje drogie-WIĘC JAK TO JEST DROGIE INSTALACJE CZY TANIE???? Ja uważam że tanie :smile: ..wiem bo je robię a ze inwestorka płaci 5000 zł za 2 tyg mojej pracy ..trudno....było się uczyc zgrzewać rurki :smile: 

Jasne ze sie zmieszczę  w budżecie..i nie przekroczę,pod warunkiem ze od wbicia łopaty do stempla odbioru domu uznam ze jest koniec :smile:  ..a jak bede wliczał ogród, wykończenie poddasza itp przez następne 10 lat to fakt tak się nie skończy..ale my tu mówimy o skończeniu domu i przeprowadzce.
Trzeba by jeszcze zdefiniowac co to oznacza skończony dom :smile:

----------


## Kasia242

> *front* przeczytałam Twoją listę i wychodzi mi, że mam za dużo rzeczy niedozwolonych.  No ale tłumaczę sobie posiadanie schodów, kominów, okien połaciowych, poddasza w ogóle i metrów netto w ogóle tym, że więcej niż 50% robocizny własnej i mega budżetowo-dziadowskie wykończenie.


No ta lista to nie jest obowiązkowa  :big grin: 
Ja i ty pewnie także, wiemy ze za 200 tys. można mieć kilka ,,bajerów,, :smile: ,tylko ja raczej tego staram się na forum głośno nie mówić bo potem wiesz takie posty nieprzyjazne sie trafiają ,ludziom trudno uwierzyć bo skoro oni wydali 400 to każdy musi i nie ma innej opcji :smile: 
Ja tak samo będę miał poddasze użytkowe i strop użytkowy nie kosztował mnie ani złotówki więcej  wobec wersji tzw. bez pełnej nośności :smile:  wiec czemu by nie :smile: ... i teraz co mam napisać ze będę miał jakieś 120 m2 za 150 tysięcy...kurde głupio tak..ludzie sie śmieją nie wierzą... :big lol: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Pretorian_

> *Pretorian* w ogólnych kwestiach się zgadzamy, ale ja pozostanę na stanowisku, że można zbudować odpowiednio mały dom z materiałów wysokiej jakości i ekipami.


Tutaj się absolutnie nie zgadzam. Nie znam ani jednego człowieka, który udowodniłby w jakikolwiek sposób, że wybudował dom o pow. 120 m2 ekipami i z wysokiej klasy materiałów za 200 tys. poza prezentacją własnych poglądów, często w połowie budowy. Dlaczego nie znam? Otóż, jest to jest zwyczajnie niemożliwe. Pomijam brak wiedzy czym jest fachowa ekipa i wysokiej klasy materiał, bo budując takowymi można za 200 tys. zł zrobić samą łazienkę.




> To zestawienie drzwiczek "przeciwdzieciowych" z ceratą zamiast brodzika - trochę przesadzasz. Domyślam się co chciałeś pokazać, ale jednak to wyszło mocno naciągane. Przede wszystkim pokazałeś, że rozwiązania poniżej swoich uważasz za badziewne i tyle - Twój osąd. Tu przywołam słowa *Zielonego ogrodu* "jak ktoś ma mało kasy to ma nic nie kupować?". Dla większości ludzi z tego wątku rozwiązania wspominane przez *DEZETA i Xersesa* nie będą badziewne tylko dlatego, że istnieją inne, droższe, bardziej wysublimowane..


bowess naprawdę uważasz, że montaż drzwiczek "przeciwdzieciowych" droższych od uniwersalnych z allegro o zaledwie kilkaset zł to spory wydatek biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że będziesz widziała i korzystała z tego codziennie oraz, montując uniwersalki, zburzysz cały efekt wizualny schodów? Wg mnie to naprawdę niewiele i konieczność oszczędzania właśnie na takich rzeczach powoduje, że budowa domu po taniości jest nie tylko uciążliwa, ale wymaga zastanowienia się czy mając do wyboru parterówkę lub dom piętrowy nie lepiej zrezygnować z luksusu piętra oszczędzając sobie tym samym używania i patrzenia na coś takiego. Te bramki to oczywiście przykład jakich wiele, można to odnieść do wielu innych elementów konstrukcji czy wyposażenia.

----------


## bowess

My też się możemy pośmiać.  :big grin: 

*Xerses* ja to się cieszę nawet z płytek za 15 zeta, więc możesz uznać, że rozmawiasz z osobą nie do końca normalną.  :wink:  Te wszystkie fidrygały w domu to dla mnie tylko rzeczy. Tanie, drogi, ładne, brzydkie. Mój dom najwyraźniej nie ma zbyt wysoko postawionej poprzeczki, żeby mnie cieszył. Moja szklanka zawsze do połowy pełna, a *Pretoriana* być może w kwestii domu do połowy pusta.  :smile: 

*Pretorian* - tak, dla mnie nie jest problemem zburzenie efektu wizualnego schodów. Zwłaszcza, że bramkę  uniwersalną za dwa lata mogę oddać innym rodzicom raczkującego bobasa. 
BTW - *Pretorian* - *Christo24*, miło Cię znowu widzieć w wątku.  :smile:

----------


## Pretorian_

> . i teraz co mam napisać ze będę miał jakieś 120 m2 za 150 tysięcy...kurde głupio tak..ludzie sie śmieją nie wierzą...
> pozdrawiam


Ludzie się śmieją, bo widzą wypociny kogoś kto myli 120 m2 użytkowych z nieużytkowymi i jest na etapie fundamentów, a podaje cenę końcową domu. Poza tym zauważ, że spełniasz wymagania tego wątku i budowy taniego domu.

----------


## Pretorian_

> miło Cię znowu widzieć w wątku.


Cóż, zostałem skazany na wygnanie z powodu bezkompromisowości i faktów, nic na to nie poradzę, nie ukrywałem tego i wiem że warto było.  :smile:

----------


## bowess

No ale misjonarzu *Christo* powiedz mi, głupiej pogance, do czego właściwie Ty chcesz tu ludzi przekonywać? Ja tu nie widzę za wielu snobów czy półgłówków, którzy by chcieli hej raz budować powyżej 120 użytkowej powykańczane "katalogowo i salonowo". Więc na razie tylko przychodzisz i udowadniasz nam jak nędznym robactwem jesteśmy, i w jakim prochu żeśmy unurzani, że nie mamy możliwości, chęci lub fantazji wydać więcej na budowę i wyposażenie domu.

----------


## DEZET

Dyskusja staje się jałowa- jeden stale o schodach, kolejny o barierce- czy naprawdę nie ma ważniejszych rzeczy na budowie. 
Dajcie spokój tym przepychankom, nic nie wnoszącym do tematu.

----------


## Pretorian_

> No ale misjonarzu *Christo* powiedz mi, głupiej pogance, do czego właściwie Ty chcesz tu ludzi przekonywać? Ja tu nie widzę za wielu snobów czy półgłówków, którzy by chcieli hej raz budować powyżej 120 użytkowej powykańczane "katalogowo i salonowo". Więc na razie tylko przychodzisz i udowadniasz nam jak nędznym robactwem jesteśmy, i w jakim prochu żeśmy unurzani, że nie mamy możliwości, chęci lub fantazji wydać więcej na budowę i wyposażenie domu.


bowess ja rozumiem, że nieco zabolała Cię moja wcześniejsza krytyka i bezkompromisowość. Nie mam jednak żadnych zahamowań, aby publicznie śmiać z czyjeś hipokryzji, zawsze taki byłem. Za dużo ludzi poznałem w całej Polsce, aby wierzyć w bzdury i fantazje, które zmieniają się jak w kalejdoskopie ze względu na różne punkty siedzenia. 

Reasumując podczas kolejnych stron topicu pojawił się jeden człowiek, który zna koszt budowy swojego tanie domu, a jest po ... wykonaniu fundamentów i to jego pierwsza budowa w życiu. Poza tym spełnia wszystkie moje wypunktowane założenia, które tak wielu zabolały i z którymi niektórzy (np. Ty) nadal się nie zgadzają.

Reasumując, nie mam żadnej misji, od udowadniania hipokrytom kłamstwa można nabawić się jedynie wrzodów do żołądku. Traktuję swoją obecność jako wartość prześmiewczą, a posty nauką dla kogoś kto chociaż spróbowałby zasugerować się fantazjami niektórych budujących.

----------


## Kasia242

> Ludzie się śmieją, bo widzą wypociny kogoś kto myli 120 m2 użytkowych z nieużytkowymi i jest na etapie fundamentów, a podaje cenę końcową domu.


 A ty jak kupujesz telewizor za 2 tysiące to ostatecznie wydajesz na niego więcej? ? Co za bzdety..
Ludzie się śmieją bo są nieudacznikami, co to za sztuka pójść do banku zabrać 400 tysięcy i postawić dom przez telefon????
Nie chciałbym nikogo obrazić aczkolwiek do takiego budowania wystarczy,zdolność kredytowa i telefon.
Natomiast do zbudowania 100m2 za 200 tysięcy potrzeba oprócz telefonu i kredytu ..:
-umiejętności liczenia(2-3 klasa szkoły)
-umiejętności planowania
-umiejętności targowania się
-zapału
-umiejętności manualnych(2 lewe ręce odpadają)
-zaradność
Prawda że są to bardzo pozytywne cechy? :smile: 
pozdrawiam

Mój domek ma wg oryginalnego projektu 82 m2 a po zmianach w projekcie i adaptacjii około 120 m2 powierzchni UŻYTKOWEJ.

----------


## Kasia242

> Tutaj się absolutnie nie zgadzam. Nie znam ani jednego człowieka, który udowodniłby w jakikolwiek sposób, że wybudował dom o pow. 120 m2 ekipami i z wysokiej klasy materiałów za 200 tys. poza prezentacją własnych poglądów, często w połowie budowy. Dlaczego nie znam? Otóż, jest to jest zwyczajnie niemożliwe. Pomijam brak wiedzy czym jest fachowa ekipa i wysokiej klasy materiał, bo budując takowymi można za 200 tys. zł zrobić samą łazienkę.


Po prostu jesteś laikiem,nie umiesz budować w określonych pieniądzach,albo nie umiesz liczyć,albo masz kłopoty z kosztorysowaniem,albo nie umiesz rozmawiać z ludźmi, nie wiem naprawdę jaka jest przyczyna tego że nie potrafisz wybudować za 200 tysięcy domu,ale nie przejmuj się ,przejrzyj dokładnie ten wątek,kilka dzienników budów,potem troszkę policz w domku i myślę że tobie tez się uda :smile: ,tylko proszę nie mierz innych swoją miarą..domy budują ludzie a nie roboty :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia242

> Reasumując podczas kolejnych stron topicu pojawił się jeden człowiek, który zna koszt budowy swojego tanie domu, a jest po ... wykonaniu fundamentów i to jego pierwsza budowa w życiu. Poza tym spełnia wszystkie moje wypunktowane założenia, które tak wielu zabolały i z którymi niektórzy (np. Ty) nadal się nie zgadzają.


Poczułem się wywołany do tablicy..no chyba ze to nie o mnie chodzi :smile: ..
 Tak znam koszt swojego domu- to bardzo proste...wylicza się go następująco:
-Liczysz wszystkie potrzebne materiały i ich cenę
-liczysz koszt całej robocizny
i już masz kosztorys,czy to jest takie trudne?

Pierwsza budowa? hmm TO MIT..powielany bezsensownie na tym forum,sądzisz że przy budowie 3 czy 4 domu zasady liczenia i matematyka zmienia się? :smile:  ten kto tak uważa nie potrafi kupować materiałów i liczyć.
Oczywiście bardzo wiele osób na FM wypowiada się że sadziło ze zamknie się w 300 tys. a już są na 400 tys...ale takie osoby widocznie nie za bardzo liczą się z założonym budżetem-proste,wiec nie należy tego MITU  powielać i przenosić na wszystkich.

----------


## Pretorian_

front247 - twoje wypociny nie są warte cytowania, wiec odpowiem zbiorczo.

1. Jesteś bezczelny, na inwektywy powinieneś dostać bana, ale to już kwestia moderatora.  :smile: 
2. Jesteś marzycielem i teoretykiem, który *NIGDY* nie wybudował własnego domu.  :smile: 
3. Opierasz swoje obliczenia na *PLANACH* (czyt. fantazjach).  :smile: 
4. Spełniasz *WSZYSTKIE* moje założenia budowy taniego domu.  :smile: 

Wróć jak *CHOCIAŻ* postawisz ściany, bo na razie na nie pracujesz, HAHA. Kolejny zawzięty budowlaniec internetowy.

*NIE MASZ ZIELONEGO POJĘCIA O BUDOWANIU* - dotarło to do ciebie czy uświadomisz to sobie z czasem? Amen.  :smile:

----------


## Kasia242

> front247 - twoje wypociny nie są warte cytowania, wiec odpowiem zbiorczo.
> 
> 1. Jesteś bezczelny, na inwektywy powinieneś dostać bana, ale to już kwestia moderatora. 
> 2. Jesteś marzycielem i teoretykiem, który *NIGDY* nie wybudował własnego domu. 
> 3. Opierasz swoje obliczenia na *PLANACH* (czyt. fantazjach). 
> 4. Spełniasz *WSZYSTKIE* moje założenia budowy taniego domu. 
> 
> Wróć jak *CHOCIAŻ* postawisz ściany, bo na razie na nie pracujesz, HAHA. Kolejny zawzięty budowlaniec internetowy.
> 
> *NIE MASZ ZIELONEGO POJĘCIA O BUDOWANIU* - dotarło to do ciebie czy uświadomisz to sobie z czasem? Amen.


nie obraziłem cię nigdzie więc o banie zapomnij :smile: 
natomiast w twoim poście zabrakło mi argumentów, wróć jak będziesz maił solidne argumenty ze się nie da.

To czy mam ściany czy dach czy nic nie mam, nie świadczy ze nie znam matematyki :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Xerses

> Dyskusja staje się jałowa- jeden stale o schodach, kolejny o barierce- czy naprawdę nie ma ważniejszych rzeczy na budowie. 
> Dajcie spokój tym przepychankom, nic nie wnoszącym do tematu.


Prawda ale czasami ciężko mi przejść  tak bez reakcji do porządku dziennego. 

Pretorian - dyszka za schody z materiałem???? Stary dawaj mi takich co chcą lac schody i tyle przewidują na zapłate a dam 30 % rabatu na robocizne i jeszcze zajebiście na tym wyjde. Skad Ty wogóle jestes że o takich stawkach mówisz. Materiał ci policzylem - jeśli 9 tysiaków ktoś chce za robote to ile wołają u WAS w regionie - bo nie wiem skąd jesteś - za wybudowanie domu? 50 kafli?? 

Poza tym może na tym watku tego nie pisałem - ale zielony z budowlanki to ja nie jestem - i nie mówie tego tylko w kontekście że dom sobie wybudowałem :smile: 

Na koniec zachacze jeszcze o Fronta - z tym kuciem - kolejnych ekipach po sobie - to wiesz jak to jest  :smile:  jeden fachowiec narzeka na robote drugiego , a potem trzeci narzeka na dwóch poprzednich  :big tongue:  

Kijem Wisły nie zawrócisz ale dobra polemika zawsze z pożytkiem dla czytającego - albo coś dla siebie wyniesie - albo sie posmieje  :smile: 

Co do reszty nie bede ciagnął

----------


## Xerses

> bowess ja rozumiem, że nieco zabolała Cię moja wcześniejsza krytyka i bezkompromisowość. Nie mam jednak żadnych zahamowań, aby publicznie śmiać z czyjeś hipokryzji, zawsze taki byłem. Za dużo ludzi poznałem w całej Polsce, aby wierzyć w bzdury i fantazje, które zmieniają się jak w kalejdoskopie ze względu na różne punkty siedzenia. 
> 
> Reasumując podczas kolejnych stron topicu pojawił się jeden człowiek, który zna koszt budowy swojego tanie domu, a jest po ... wykonaniu fundamentów i to jego pierwsza budowa w życiu. Poza tym spełnia wszystkie moje wypunktowane założenia, które tak wielu zabolały i z którymi niektórzy (np. Ty) nadal się nie zgadzają.
> 
> Reasumując, nie mam żadnej misji, od udowadniania hipokrytom kłamstwa można nabawić się jedynie wrzodów do żołądku. Traktuję swoją obecność jako wartość prześmiewczą, a posty nauką dla kogoś kto chociaż spróbowałby zasugerować się fantazjami niektórych budujących.


a wychodzisz z założenia że sie mozesz mylić?  Czy w swoj bezkompromisowości i wszechwiedzy - wydaje Ci się że masz patent na tylko jedną jedyna prawde? Był juz taki system i tacy ludzie...... z historii wiem że się mylili ...... chyba zarzuciłeś mi wcześniej bezczelność....... wydaje sie że do piet Ci nie dorastam w tej kwestii.............. :no:

----------


## Pretorian_

> nie obraziłem cię nigdzie więc o banie zapomnij
> natomiast w twoim poście zabrakło mi argumentów, wróć jak będziesz maił solidne argumenty ze się nie da.
> 
> To czy mam ściany czy dach czy nic nie mam, nie świadczy ze nie znam matematyki
> pozdrawiam


Chwalisz się, że potrafisz dodawać i odejmować, a masz problemy z interpretacja czyiś słów. Widocznie chodząc na matematykę zapomniałeś o języku polskim.  :wink:  Nigdzie nie napisałem, że nie można wybudować domu do 200 tys. zł, ale wspomniałem o fakcie, że trzeba przy tym spełnić określone założenia, z którymi z resztą się zgadzasz. 

Problem nie polega na tym, że nie potrafisz dodawać, bo zapewne podstawówkę skończyłeś, lecz w tym, że nie masz żadnego doświadczenia w budowaniu domów poza postawieniem fundamentów i załatwieniu kilku formalności. Nie wiem czy to nawet początek budowy, a kreujesz się na znawcę. Wypowiedz się wtedy kiedy tak jak ja coś wybudujesz i zamieszkasz zamiast operować planami i fantazjami.

I jeszcze jedno. To nie ja powinienem coś tutaj udowadniać tylko ty. Więc zbieraj faktury i udowodnij swoje racje zamiast biadolić bez sensu co jest tylko w twojej głowie.  :wink:

----------


## marynata

Wątek widzę przeżywa ostatnio drugą młodość i kwitnie i nie sposób śledzić wszystkiego,ale....
Części dyskusji o jakości czy standardach i  budowania naprawdę są chwilami żenujące.
To tak jakby komuś kto kupuje ze względu na grubość a raczej cienkość portfela "na okrągło"przysłowiową pasztetową i kaszankę,powiedzieć że powinien w ogóle przestać jeść.
Bo lepiej nie jeść jak jeść byle co.

----------


## Pretorian_

> a wychodzisz z założenia że sie mozesz mylić?  Czy w swoj bezkompromisowości i wszechwiedzy - wydaje Ci się że masz patent na tylko jedną jedyna prawde? Był juz taki system i tacy ludzie...... z historii wiem że się mylili ...... chyba zarzuciłeś mi wcześniej bezczelność....... wydaje sie że do piet Ci nie dorastam w tej kwestii..............


O czym ty do mnie rozmawiasz?  :smile:  Rozpocząłem swoją wypowiedź w tym wątku od wypunktowania założeń jakie trzeba spełnić chcą wybudować  dom będący przedmiotem tego tematu. Część się zgodziła, a część poczuła się urażona. Paradoksalnie ta druga połowa dziwnym przypadkiem nigdy domu nie postawiła, mają to albo w planach, albo są gdzieś w połowie i operują marzeniami zarzucając mi nawet zazdrość i niewiedzę, hehe.

----------


## TOMI1975

> Natomiast do zbudowania 100m2 za 200 tysięcy potrzeba oprócz telefonu i kredytu ..:
> -umiejętności liczenia(2-3 klasa szkoły)
> -umiejętności planowania
> -umiejętności targowania się
> -zapału
> -umiejętności manualnych(2 lewe ręce odpadają)
> -zaradność


Ja dodałbym do tego jeszcze czas....
Poza tym pełna zgoda. Wielu osób po prostu nie stać na pracę na budowie po godzinach bo mają inne zajecia, urlopu nie wystarczy na wykonanie wszystkich prac a z roboty zwolnic się to tak jakoś nie bardzo się da   :smile: . Takie osoby muszą niestety podpierac się ekipami lub generalnym. Ja także uważam, że jeżeli ktoś buduje mały prosty dom, jest w miarę kumaty i coś potrafi oraz dysponuje czasem to przy pewnych kompromisach ma szansę w 200 lub bliskich okolicach się zmieścić, chociaż jest to wyczyn.

----------


## netbet

> Nie wiem, moze boli go, ze za mniejsze pieniadze, przy wiekszym udziale wlasnej pracy mozna uzyskac to, za co on musial zaplacic wiecej ?


na tym forum to:
5% - kórzy rypią sami i stawiają domy poniżej 9 stów za m2 do zamieszkania
5% - ci co jeszcze nie zaczeli a chcą
5% - marzyciele
5% - wkurwiacze i trole
10% - inni nieskalsyfikowani
70% - .... leci ekipami ...z kredytrm lub nie.

jam jest to pierwsze 5% i dobrze mi z tym pomimo że stawiam dom ok 160m2 po podłogach i nie przekroczę 2 stów :Lol:

----------


## bury_kocur

*Ludzie budujący dom do 200 tys* - apeluję o zamieszczanie merytorycznych (i tylko takich) postów w temacie. Ten wątek był do niedawna moją biblią, czerpałam stąd nie tylko wiedzę, ale i inspirację, siły psychiczne do mierzenia się z budową taniego domu. Co więcej, zaczęłam czytać wątek i w ogóle FM dopiero po rozpoczęciu własnej budowy - i zauważyłam, że mój tok myślenia nie jest ewenementem, że są inni budujący z podobnymi założeniami - a trudno ich spotkać na budowach wokół. Proszę więc - sprawcie, by ten wątek był znów wsparciem dla tanio budujących, a nie jałową dyskusją i wieczną przepychanką.

----------


## DEZET

Proponuję zakończyć te wycieczki słowne, a Pretoriana, co to budował z deweloperem (czyli płacił za budowę nic na niej nie robiąc, bo to nie nazywa się własną budową) ignorować. Robi się tu kącik psychiatryczny ;(

----------


## marynata

Ktoś posprzątał dyskusję i ok,bo w ostatnich dniach naprawdę jest tu mega merytorycznie.

----------


## Kasia242

> na tym forum to:
> 5% - kórzy rypią sami i stawiają domy poniżej 9 stów za m2 do zamieszkania
> 5% - ci co jeszcze nie zaczeli a chcą
> 5% - marzyciele
> 5% - wkurwiacze i trole
> 10% - inni nieskalsyfikowani
> 70% - .... leci ekipami ...z kredytrm lub nie.
> 
> jam jest to pierwsze 5% i dobrze mi z tym pomimo że stawiam dom ok 160m2 po podłogach i nie przekroczę 2 stów


 Ot i przyjemnie mądrego po szkole posłuchać.. :big grin:

----------


## Christo24

> Proponuję zakończyć te wycieczki słowne, a Pretoriana, co to budował z deweloperem (czyli płacił za budowę nic na niej nie robiąc, bo to nie nazywa się własną budową) ignorować. Robi się tu kącik psychiatryczny ;(


I po co prowokujesz swoimi nędznymi opiniami? Uszanuj to, że ktoś zrobił tu porządek i zakończ wypisywanie wszystkiego co akurat przyjdzie ci do głowy.

----------


## Kasia242

> Chwalisz się, że potrafisz dodawać i odejmować, a masz problemy z interpretacja czyiś słów. Widocznie chodząc na matematykę zapomniałeś o języku polskim.  Nigdzie nie napisałem, że nie można wybudować domu do 200 tys. zł, ale wspomniałem o fakcie, że trzeba przy tym spełnić określone założenia, z którymi z resztą się zgadzasz. 
> 
> Problem nie polega na tym, że nie potrafisz dodawać, bo zapewne podstawówkę skończyłeś, lecz w tym, że nie masz żadnego doświadczenia w budowaniu domów poza postawieniem fundamentów i załatwieniu kilku formalności. Nie wiem czy to nawet początek budowy, a kreujesz się na znawcę. Wypowiedz się wtedy kiedy tak jak ja coś wybudujesz i zamieszkasz zamiast operować planami i fantazjami.
> 
> I jeszcze jedno. To nie ja powinienem coś tutaj udowadniać tylko ty. Więc zbieraj faktury i udowodnij swoje racje zamiast biadolić bez sensu co jest tylko w twojej głowie.


Nie trzeba się kreować na znawce by kupić trochę dachówki, bloczków ,płytek...wbrew pozorom to banał... jeśli ktoś ma z tym problem to jego sprawa ja nie mam.
Ja nie muszę nic udowadniać ale postaram się w swoim dzienniku dokładnie udowodnić ze spokojnie na pełnym luzie da się wybudować taki domek za 130-150 tyś...ja mam to przeliczone wzdłuż i wszerz  ty jesteś człowiekiem małej wiary no i w porządku rożni są ludzie ale skoro jesteś człowiekiem małej wiary i nie wierzysz ludziom to..przynajmniej uzbrój się w cierpliwości i spokojnie poczekaj do zakończenia mojej budowy,a nie planuje budować jakoś bardzo długo .Także wytrzymaj ..i wtedy mi napiszesz, co myślisz a jak narzazie jesteś teoretykiem ..nickiem na forum jak wiele innych :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> I po co prowokujesz swoimi nędznymi opiniami? Uszanuj to, że ktoś zrobił tu porządek i zakończ wypisywanie wszystkiego co akurat przyjdzie ci do głowy.


Teraz z 2 kont będziemy uświadamiani  :sad: .  "Nie chce mi się z Tobą gadać" - kończę dyskusję :tongue:

----------


## aga_ada

byłam na tym wątku jakiś rok temu, biorąc 200 tys. kredytu pełna zapału i werwy do budowy mieliśmy już fundamenty i przymierzaliśmy się do postawienia ścian i całej reszty .... dziś wchodzę na ten wątek podzielić się swoim doświadczeniem a tu taka niemiła dyskusja o niczym ..... 
wracając do tematu: kredyt 200 tys. + praca własna (tj. męża, moja i naszych tatusiów lub teściów jak kto woli), większe prace zlecaliśmy  ekipom.: murarze, cieśla i dekarz w jednym, ekipa od co i wod-kan, okna, tynki maszynowo, wylewki. Pozostałe prace wykonywaliśmy sami: elektryka, ocieplenie, i cała wykończeniówka: wełna i poddasze też sami. Na etapie wykończeniowym to do tej pory miałam dwie ekipy : schody i kuchnia. Mam kupione panele, płytki, drzwi wewnętrzne ..... praktycznie potrzebujemy tylko czasu aby pomalować ściany i wszystko założyć w przyszłym tygodniu składamy wniosek o oddanie budynku do użytku ..... przeprowadzka w październiku ....
troszkę o finansach: jak już pisałam mamy 200 tys. kredytu + troszkę własnej kasy (jakieś 50 tys.) mieliśmy już fundamenty, dom 138 m2, prosty dwuspadowy dach, żadnych wykuszy itp.  do zamieszkania brakuje nam tylko oprócz wspomnianych prac, nowych mebli i zrobić balkony. 
Kasy WYSTARCZYŁO (część ostatniej transzy nadal na koncie) więc można postawić dom ponad 120 m2 za 200 tys. 
Jednak każdy etap budowy trzeba dobrze przemyśleć i policzyć, szukać nie tylko tanich ale i dobrych wykonawców (ciężko ale możliwe), spisywać z nimi umowy dwustronne, większość ekip było bez faktur i rachunków ale i tak braliśmy do nich potwierdzenia na piśmie o wykonaniu prac i wzięciu gotówki.  Przed podjęciem jakiejkolwiek decyzji szukałam różnych ekip i rozwiązań. Podobnie z materiałami dzwoniłam, jeździłam szukałam rabatów. Radziłam się znajomych i na forum co wybrać co lepsze. Za każdym razem sprawdzałam jak to się ma do naszego kosztorysu z banku.
Pracy własnej nie wycenialiśmy ale też od początku zakładaliśmy że większość prac wykończeniowych zrobimy sami. 
Część samemu się nie opłacało np. kuchnia: z ikei niby tańsza i z własnym montażem ale transport dobijał strasznie, taniej wyszło od miejscowego stolarza z montażem. Dużo zamawiałam przez internet.  
Rozpisałam się ale reasumując dom 138 m2 za 250 tys. stoi i można mieszkać!!!!  :yes:

----------


## DEZET

I takie wiadomości jak od aga_ada są kwintesencją tematu. Witam i gratuluję.

----------


## Christo24

> I takie wiadomości jak od aga_ada są kwintesencją tematu. Witam i gratuluję.


Dezet bredzisz, wczytaj się w jej wypowiedź.  :smile:

----------


## slomka

A ja z innej beczki- wjazd na działkę mam z drogi powiatowej, do granicy działki mam 4,5 m (okołol), gdzie mam zgłosic chęć :wink:  budowy podjazdu?

----------


## Christo24

> Nie trzeba się kreować na znawce by kupić trochę dachówki, bloczków ,płytek...wbrew pozorom to banał... jeśli ktoś ma z tym problem to jego sprawa ja nie mam.
> Ja nie muszę nic udowadniać ale postaram się w swoim dzienniku dokładnie udowodnić ze spokojnie na pełnym luzie da się wybudować taki domek za 130-150 tyś...ja mam to przeliczone wzdłuż i wszerz  ty jesteś człowiekiem małej wiary no i w porządku rożni są ludzie ale skoro jesteś człowiekiem małej wiary i nie wierzysz ludziom to..przynajmniej uzbrój się w cierpliwości i spokojnie poczekaj do zakończenia mojej budowy,a nie planuje budować jakoś bardzo długo .Także wytrzymaj ..i wtedy mi napiszesz, co myślisz a jak narzazie jesteś teoretykiem ..nickiem na forum jak wiele innych
> pozdrawiam


Front masz problemy z interpretacją słów. Gdzie ja napisałem, że domu za 200 tys. nie można wybudować? Zdziwiony? Nigdzie? Po kilku stornach nagle okazało się, że nie rozumiesz tego co ktoś napisał? A no właśnie.  :smile: 

Skończ swój projekt, który na razie jest w powijakach i udowodnij mi, że któreś z moich założeń budowy taniego domu nie zostało spełnione. Na razie ŻADNA z osób tego nie udowodniła.  :smile:  

Dla rozjaśnienia ci sytuacji.

IMHO:




> Przypominam o czym pisałem w ramach spełnienia wymogów domu do 200 tys. zł
> 
> 1. Działka niewliczona (kupiona poza budżetem, darowana itp.)
> 2. Mini, prosty dom w stylu stodoły
> 3. Tanie materiały
> 4. Wykończenie w niskim standardzie 
> 5. Wykończenie głównie własnymi rękoma.


Twoje wypociny:




> podsumujmy dom do 200 tysięcy:
> - dom mały od 80- 120 m2
> -dach dwuspadowy 
> -brak okien dachowych
> -brak wykuszy itp.
> -dom parterowy (dom z poddaszem zawsze wygeneruje dodatkowe koszty... choćby to było 2-3 tysiące ale zawsze)
> -brak stropu monolit (kwestia sporna)
> -minimum 50% robocizny swoimi rękoma
> -brak kominów(went. mech.,choć tutaj tez kwestia sporna)
> ...


O czym więc do mnie rozmawiasz? HAHA

----------


## DEZET

> Dezet bredzisz, wczytaj się w jej wypowiedź.


 :big tongue:  :bye:

----------


## DEZET

> Front masz problemy z interpretacją słów. Gdzie ja napisałem, że domu za 200 tys. nie można wybudować? Zdziwiony? Nigdzie? Po kilku stornach nagle okazało się, że nie rozumiesz tego co ktoś napisał? A no właśnie. 
> 
> Skończ swój projekt, który na razie jest w powijakach i udowodnij mi, że któreś z moich założeń budowy taniego domu nie zostało spełnione. Na razie ŻADNA z osób tego nie udowodniła.  
> 
> Dla rozjaśnienia ci sytuacji.
> 
> IMHO:
> 
> 
> ...


A czym się różnią Twoje wypocinki od uszczegółowionego planu fronta? Czy to nie to samo?

----------


## Christo24

> 


Tak myślałem, brak argumentów.  :smile: 

Koleżanka nie zmieściła się w kwocie i spełniła wszystkie moje założenia. Nie ma jak się pogrążyć przykładem, uśmiałem się do łez.  :big grin:

----------


## Christo24

> A czym się różnią Twoje wypocinki od uszczegółowionego planu fronta? Czy to nie to samo?


Najpierw kończysz dyskusję, później wtrącasz się w rozmowę zadając mi pytania. Konsekwencja nie jest twoja najmocniejszą stroną.  :big grin: 

Otóż jako, że nie bardzo zrozumiałeś mój przekaz, postaram się wytłumaczyć możliwie najprościej. Przywołałem forumowiczowi frontowi moją wypowiedź jako zaprzeczenie jego teorii, iż jakobym miał twierdzić, że on swojego domu w określonej kwocie nie wybuduje. Mój post jest potwierdzeniem tego, że właściwie mamy podobne zdanie, a on zwyczajnie coś sobie ubzdurał i próbuje wyważyć otwarte drzwi. Wyjaśnione? Amen.  :big grin:

----------


## dr_au

Sensowności trollingu w tym wątku nie pojmuje. Da się coś postawić do mieszkania za 200 tyś? Da się. No to o co chodzi? Ze standard będzie niski? Będzie. Ale będzie własny dach nad głowa.

----------


## Kalisa

> Koleżanka nie zmieściła się w kwocie i spełniła wszystkie moje założenia. Nie ma jak się pogrążyć przykładem, uśmiałem się do łez.


Większość forumowiczów chcąc wybudowac dom za 200 tyś, wybiera jednak mniejsze domy niż 138 m powierzchni użytkowej, więc dla mnie to co napisała Koleżanka jest optymistyczne. Skoro da się wybudowac dom 138 m za 250 tyś, to na 100 m domek wystarczy 200 tyś.

----------


## Christo24

> Większość forumowiczów chcąc wybudowac dom za 200 tyś, wybiera jednak mniejsze domy niż 138 m powierzchni użytkowej, więc dla mnie to co napisała Koleżanka jest optymistyczne. Skoro da się wybudowac dom 138 m za 250 tyś, to na 100 m domek wystarczy 200 tyś.


To jest teoretyzowanie. Poza tym co to ma do założeń przedstawionych przeze mnie? Chyba nie jesteś kolejną osobą, której brakuje argumentów i stara wmówić mi, że miałem coś pisać o niemożności budowy za takie pieniądze?

----------


## bowess

Cześć *aga_ada*! Fajnie, że piszesz, bo jak sama zauważyłaś z braku nowych użytkowników wnoszących konkretne dane, zrobiło się trochę o niczym.  :smile: 

O to tu właśnie chodzi - żeby pokazać projekt, dziennik budowy, wyszczególnić wkład własny, podać koszty.. Na takiej podstawie czytelnicy mogą jakieś konkretne wnioski wyciągnąć. Nawet jak dom sumarycznie kosztował więcej niż 200, to przynajmniej wiadomo o ile więcej i co jest w zamian. Cena za m2 netto wyszła u Ciebie bardzo atrakcyjna, ale żeby wiedzieć jak bardzo atrakcyjna, podaj proszę koszt fundamentów. Bardzo ładnie wykańczasz.  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

A może by tak  Christo24 również wywalić z wątku?  - taka mała prośba do admina  :smile: 

*aga_ada* bardzo gratuluje Ci skończonej budowy! I oczywiście wyniku finansowego  :smile:

----------


## Christo24

> A może by tak  Christo24 również wywalić z wątku?  - taka mała prośba do admina


Abyś mogła bez przeszkód opowiadać ludziom bajki tworząc kółko wzajemnej adoracji?  :smile:  Przypominam, że to jest forum dyskusyjne, a nie zjazd partii komunistycznej, haha.

Nie masz żadnych kontrargumentów na moje założenia, taka jest prawda, więc po co podejmujesz się oceny moich wypowiedzi?  :smile:  Zastanów się nad tym.

----------


## Kwitko

Mnie do tej dyskusji nie wciągniesz  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue:

----------


## Kalisa

Nie wiem co robisz w tym wątku, po co go czytasz i najważniejsze - po co się tu udzielasz. Napisałes swoje złote założenia i ok, ja to rozumiem, ale po co piszesz je 100 razy? Znamy twoje zdanie, nie musisz go co chwilę przypominać, więc wyluzuj. W tym wątku jest wiele cennych informacji , nie zaśmiecaj go kolejnymi kłótniami. Może powinieneś stworzyć własny wątek, np. o wyższości bliźniaka nad domem wolnostojącym, lub czy lepszy jest dom parterowy czy z poddaszem. Na pewno wsadzisz kij w mrowisko i będziesz w swoim żywiole. Uważam że dalsza dyskusja z tobą nie ma sensu, wiec cokolwiek odpiszesz  ( bo odpiszesz oczywiście, nie odpuścisz) - nie odpowiem. Ignorowanie trolla jest najskuteczniejszym sposobem na pozbycie się go.

----------


## DEZET

> Najpierw kończysz dyskusję, później wtrącasz się w rozmowę zadając mi pytania. Konsekwencja nie jest twoja najmocniejszą stroną. 
> 
> Otóż jako, że nie bardzo zrozumiałeś mój przekaz, postaram się wytłumaczyć możliwie najprościej. Przywołałem forumowiczowi frontowi moją wypowiedź jako zaprzeczenie jego teorii, iż jakobym miał twierdzić, że on swojego domu w określonej kwocie nie wybuduje. Mój post jest potwierdzeniem tego, że właściwie mamy podobne zdanie, a on zwyczajnie coś sobie ubzdurał i próbuje wyważyć otwarte drzwi. Wyjaśnione? Amen.


Na Twoje trollowanie nie sposób nie odpowiadać. Rozwodzisz się nad swoją teorią, jakbyś był alfą i omegą forum. 
Co udowadniasz? To co wiele osób już zrealizowało. Nobla za to oczekujesz?
Swoje założenia- wypocinki uściślij, podobnie jak to zrobił front, wtedy możemy dyskutować.
Dla większości dom to dach nad głową i nie musi być pałacem. Ważne, jak się będą czuli we własnym gniazdku, nieważne, czy z płytkami za 30, panelami z promocji za 20zł. Ma być przytulnie i czysto.

----------


## Christo24

> Nie wiem co robisz w tym wątku, po co go czytasz i najważniejsze - po co się tu udzielasz. Napisałes swoje złote założenia i ok, ja to rozumiem, ale po co piszesz je 100 razy? Znamy twoje zdanie, nie musisz go co chwilę przypominać, więc wyluzuj. W tym wątku jest wiele cennych informacji , nie zaśmiecaj go kolejnymi kłótniami. Może powinieneś stworzyć własny wątek, np. o wyższości bliźniaka nad domem wolnostojącym, lub czy lepszy jest dom parterowy czy z poddaszem. Na pewno wsadzisz kij w mrowisko i będziesz w swoim żywiole. Uważam że dalsza dyskusja z tobą nie ma sensu, wiec cokolwiek odpiszesz  ( bo odpiszesz oczywiście, nie odpuścisz) - nie odpowiem. Ignorowanie trolla jest najskuteczniejszym sposobem na pozbycie się go.


Kalisa oczekujesz dyskusji na określonym poziomie, a twoje bezczelne, personalne teksty właśnie ją obniżają. Więcej merytoryki i mniej ataku personalnego wynikającego z braku argumentów. Zamiast konkretów zbaczasz na poboczne tematy, szydzisz z innych domów chcąc jedynie kogoś obrazić. Jaki to ma cel? Myślę, że tylko wartość terapeutyczną.

Moje wypowiedzi mają dwa cele. Po pierwsze wątek stał się kółkiem wzajemnej adoracji, a to bardzo szkodliwe dla kogoś poszukującego informacji. Są tu zawarte niebezpieczne informacje o budowie domu o bardzo niskim nakładzie finansowym w standardzie dostępnym dla droższych konstrukcji. Wypowiadają je ludzie, którzy jeszcze nie skończyli stanu surowego, marzyciele, planiści, oczytani internauci lub hipokryci, jak bowess, którzy piszą coś o budowie ekipami, wysokim standardzie robiąc ludziom wodę z mózgów. To absolutnie niedopuszczalne aby takie wypowiedzi pozostały bez reakcji.

Drugim celem jest sprowokowanie do praktyki i merytoryki zamiast teoretyzowania i rozprawiania o planach tj. przedstawienia potencjalnemu inwestorowi dowodów na wybudowanie takiego domu. Tak naprawdę nikt tego jeszcze nie przedstawił. Nikt.

----------


## Christo24

> Dla większości dom to dach nad głową i nie musi być pałacem. Ważne, jak się będą czuli we własnym gniazdku, nieważne, czy z płytkami za 30, panelami z promocji za 20zł. Ma być przytulnie i czysto.


o czym Ty do mnie rozmawiasz i dlaczego zbaczasz z tematu? Niektórzy są tak urażeni moimi słowami, że zamiast podawać kontrargumenty na moje założenia zaczynają wyszukiwać moje stare posty w ramach ukrytego sensu  :big grin:  , wspominają coś o moim domu  :big grin:  , którego nigdy nie stawiałem za żaden przykład czy obrażają się i zaczyna im wychodzić słoma z butów albo zaczynają, tak jak Ty, bredzić coś o swoim zadowoleniu z płytek za 15 zł jakbym to kiedykolwiek podważał. Wręcz przeciwnie i wytłuszczę to, może część awanturników to zauważy  - 

*twierdziłem, że najważniejsze jest, aby właściciel był zadowolony i o gustach się nie dyskutuje, ale nie można dopuścić do tego, żeby ktoś publicznie nie nazywał rzeczy po imieniu lub zwyczajnie kłamał.*

Prawda jest taka, że dyskusja ciągnie się przez kilka stron z kilku powodów:

1. Śmiałem skrytykować czyiś pomysł na dom kategoryzując do do domów małych i prostych, niektórzy nie byli w stanie tego przeżyć, że został nazwany np. stodołą, a przecież to projekt ich życia, więcej takich zapewne nie będzie. *Zamiast zrozumieć istotę problemu są dotknięci tym osobiście i zamiast podawać kontrargumenty zaczynają szydzić z innych, z ich domów, z ich wiedzy, traktują to jako atak na swoją osobę, honorowo*.  :smile: 

2. Śmiałem napisać, że budują tanio.

3. Śmiałem uświadomić komuś, że wybudowanie ścian czy fundamentów to nie jest wybudowanie domu i obliczenia, które założyli nie muszą się spełnić. Niektórzy eksplodowali, bo przez 4 lata zgłębiali wiedzę w internecie, wszystko obliczyli a tutaj ktoś podważa ich fantazje i marzenia, że coś może się nie udać, szlag ich trafia z tego powodu.  :smile: 

Ot, cała zagadka.

----------


## Christo24

> Olejcie tego trola,bo widocznie ciągle nie może sobie darować,że ktoś umiejętnie gospodaruje kasą a on tego nie potrafi i jego kasę,i to nie małą połknął deweloper


Jest i naczelny teoretyk forum, przypominam, że z Arturo72 nie warto dyskutować, bo przez *kilka lat zgłębiał wiedzę teoretyczna w internecie*, o budowie wie wszystko, choć nie wybudował jeszcze ani jednego domu, ale to nie ważne. HAHAHAHA

----------


## DEZET

> o czym Ty do mnie rozmawiasz i dlaczego zbaczasz z tematu? Niektórzy są tak urażeni moimi słowami, że zamiast podawać kontrargumenty na moje założenia zaczynają wyszukiwać moje stare posty w ramach ukrytego sensu  , wspominają coś o moim domu  , którego nigdy nie stawiałem za żaden przykład czy obrażają się i zaczyna im wychodzić słoma z butów albo zaczynają, tak jak Ty, bredzić coś o swoim zadowoleniu z płytek za 15 zł jakbym to kiedykolwiek podważał. Wręcz przeciwnie i wytłuszczę to, może część awanturników to zauważy  - 
> 
> *twierdziłem, że najważniejsze jest, aby właściciel był zadowolony i o gustach się nie dyskutuje, ale nie można dopuścić do tego, żeby ktoś publicznie nie nazywał rzeczy po imieniu lub zwyczajnie kłamał.*
> 
> Prawda jest taka, że dyskusja ciągnie się przez kilka stron z kilku powodów:
> 
> 1. Śmiałem skrytykować czyiś pomysł na dom kategoryzując do do domów małych i prostych, niektórzy nie byli w stanie tego przeżyć, że został nazwany np. stodołą, a przecież to projekt ich życia, więcej takich zapewne nie będzie. *Zamiast zrozumieć istotę problemu są dotknięci tym osobiście i zamiast podawać kontrargumenty zaczynają szydzić z innych, z ich domów, z ich wiedzy, traktują to jako atak na swoją osobę, honorowo*. 
> 
> 2. Śmiałem napisać, że budują tanio.
> ...


Ja zbaczam z tematu, pisząc o tanich materiałach- toż to Twój punkt 3 ?!
Zadałem Ci pytanie naście stron temu, czy kwalifikuję się do ww założeń. Do dziś nie mam odpowiedzi.
Kolejny raz też pytam, co znaczy mały dom-80-120m2, czy mniej? Nazwa stodoła- mnie nie razi, bo mam ich dookoła sporo-wioska.
Buduję tanio, bo takie ceny wyszukuję za... standardowe materiały. "A skoro nie widać różnicy, to po co przepłacać?"
Buduję pierwszy raz, ale nie są dla mnie nowością prace budowlane- od instalacji elektr., po instalacje w miedzi, murowanie, płyty GK.
Wiedzę zgłębiałem...od dawna, również tu (2006), praktyka na własnej skórze :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Jest i naczelny teoretyk forum, przypominam, że z Arturo72 nie warto dyskutować, bo przez *kilka lat zgłębiał wiedzę teoretyczna w internecie*, o budowie wie wszystko, choć nie wybudował jeszcze ani jednego domu, ale to nie ważne. HAHAHAHA


eee...a co on tam ma w stopce?

Dziennik budowy-Mila IV

----------


## Christo24

> Ja zbaczam z tematu, pisząc o tanich materiałach- toż to Twój punkt 3 ?!
> Zadałem Ci pytanie naście stron temu, czy kwalifikuję się do ww założeń. Do dziś nie mam odpowiedzi.
> Kolejny raz też pytam, co znaczy mały dom-80-120m2, czy mniej? Nazwa stodoła- mnie nie razi, bo mam ich dookoła sporo-wioska.
> Buduję tanio, bo takie ceny wyszukuję za... standardowe materiały. "A skoro nie widać różnicy, to po co przepłacać?"
> Buduję pierwszy raz, ale nie są dla mnie nowością prace budowlane- od instalacji elektr., po instalacje w miedzi, murowanie, płyty GK.
> Wiedzę zgłębiałem...od dawna, również tu (2006), praktyka na własnej skórze


Zbaczasz z tematu z powodu wycieczek personalnych. Zanim coś napiszesz musisz dać upust swoim emocjom obrażaniem kogoś, właśnie to oceniłem.

Jakiej odpowiedzi nie masz? Jasno zaznaczyłem, wielokrotnie z resztą, że mały dom traktuję do ~120 m2 użytkowej (choć pracownie podają do 140-150 m2 użytkowej), więc problem nie polega na tym, że nie odpowiadam Ci na jakieś pytania tylko czytasz to co chcesz i prowadzisz monologi. 

W kwestii materiałów, nie chce mi się oceniać Twojego zadowolenia z materiałów jakie zakupiłeś, bo co to mnie obchodzi? Możesz spać nawet na łóżku polowym z demobilu jeśli Ci to odpowiada. Jeśli jednak będziesz wmawiał innym, że to łóżko jest produktem wysokiej klasy  to nie licz, że się z Tobą zgodzę, gdyż jest to zwyczajne biadolenie na poparcie swoich tez i hipokryzja. Rozumiesz już o co mi chodzi czy nadal nie bardzo? Nie oceniam tego czy coś Ci się podoba, czy jesteś z tego zadowolony, ale sens słów i poziom hipokryzji wywlekając ją na światło dzienne.

----------


## Christo24

> eee...a co on tam ma w stopce


Cytowaną wypowiedź jednego z naczelnych teoretyków forum.

----------


## Kasia242

Christo..niepotrzebnie sie unosisz... Przecież wiadomo ze do zbudowania domu potrzebna jest..działka..czyli każdy na świecie, który buduje dom musi mieć na czym go budować więc koszt działki jest pomijany ,bo jest nie do ustalenia,jeden dostanie spadek i ma za darmo ziemie inny zapłaci 100 tys. Wiec bądź tutaj obiektywny.
Ten watek nazywa się czy da się zbudować DOM, za 200 tysięcy..sam goły dom,więc jeśli ten dom ma być także domem DO ZAMIESZKANIA to trzeba wliczyć media i inne rzeczy potrzebne do odbioru końcowego i koniec.
A czy to będzie dach 2 czy 6 spadowy to już nikogo nie obchodzi ma być domek do zamieszkania za 200 tysi.
Gdybym był złośliwy i troszkę przekorny to mógłbym napisać ze teoretycznie za 200 tysięcy da się zbudować dwa identyczne domki takie jak ja mam :stir the pot: ,ale tylko i wyłącznie systemem gospodarczym czyli zero firm,stosowne wyliczenie WSZYSTKICH POTRZEBNYCH MATERIAŁÓW , jest na stronie studia Z500...i jest tam szczegółowy kosztorys...ale to już jest że tak powiem ,rzeż na maksa,, takim purystami już nie jesteśmy :smile: 
Więc spokojnie można przyjąć że 100 m2 do zamieszkania za 200 tysiecy da się postawić z przysłowiowym palcem w dupie.

Można by się złożyć tutaj na forum w parę tysięcy osób, każdy by powiedzmy położył  20 zł,wyłonić kilka osób....i postawić modelowy domek do 200 tysięcy,ze szczegółowym opisem ,dokumentacja fotograficzną,tylko testowo po to by empirycznie sprawdzić czy się da...potem wystawić go na sprzedaż i kasę oddać wszystkim a jakiś ewentualny zysk ze sprzedaży na jakiś dom dziecka :smile: 
Wtedy skutecznie zamknęło by to usta takim którzy nie wierzą że się da..a i pożytek dla forum bardzo duży :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

Christo- piszesz coś, sam już nie wiesz, chyba o czym. Ja o coś pytam, a Ty  wyskakujesz z jakąś hipokryzją, łóżkami i wycieczkami słownymi zamiast jasnej odpowiedzi na zadane pytanie. 
Gdzie w moim poprzednim poście wycieczki słowne? 
Czy przypadkiem Twoja stopka nie jest wycieczką personalną?

----------


## gall86

mam nadzieję, że już go wykopali z tego forum, bo nie mogę czytać tego pier^%^^*%%.

----------


## Christo24

> mam nadzieję, że już go wykopali z tego forum, bo nie mogę czytać tego pier^%^^*%%.


Ochłoń trochę. Naucz się obiektywizmu albo załóż własne forum..

----------


## Christo24

> Christo..niepotrzebnie sie unosisz... Przecież wiadomo ze do zbudowania domu potrzebna jest..działka..czyli każdy na świecie, który buduje dom musi mieć na czym go budować więc koszt działki jest pomijany ,bo jest nie do ustalenia,jeden dostanie spadek i ma za darmo ziemie inny zapłaci 100 tys. Wiec bądź tutaj obiektywny.


co w stwierdzeniu:

"w celu wybudowania domu do 200 tys. zł nie można wliczać działki nabytej poza budżetem w postaci zakupu lub spadku"?

jest subiektywnego (nieobiektywnego)?




> Wtedy skutecznie zamknęło by to usta takim którzy nie wierzą że się da..a i pożytek dla forum bardzo dużypozdrawiam


Jeszcze raz powtarzam, nie oceniam tego czy ktoś będzie w stanie wybudować dom do 200 tys zł czy nie. Oceniam sposób budowy, z którymi część się zgodziła, a część poczuła się osobiście dotknięta i urażona zaczynając wiele stron słowotoku i obrażania się wychodząc poza ramy tematu.

Zauważ, że ludzie którzy bija pianę po wypunktowaniu moich obiektywnych i oczywistych założeń nie robią tego na zasadzie kontrargumentacji, bo takowej mieć nie mogą, gdyż z faktami polemizować się nie da, ale na zasadzie upustu emocji po osobistej obrazie i skonfrontowaniu ich fantazji z rzeczywistością.  :smile:

----------


## Christo24

> Christo- piszesz coś, sam już nie wiesz, chyba o czym. Ja o coś pytam, a Ty  wyskakujesz z jakąś hipokryzją, łóżkami i wycieczkami słownymi zamiast jasnej odpowiedzi na zadane pytanie.


Na jakie pytanie Ci nie odpowiedziałem? na wielkość domu o czym pisałem dziesiątki razy, a Ty to przeoczyłeś>? Może piszesz je na innym forum?




> Gdzie w moim poprzednim poście wycieczki słowne?


Nie bądź śmieszny.




> Twoje trollowanie





> Swoje wypocinki







> Czy przypadkiem Twoja stopka nie jest wycieczką personalną?


To jest *cytat* wypowiedzi jednego z forumowiczów, jego świadome słowa mające świadczyć o wg niego .. haha praktyce. Od kiedy cytaty są wycieczkami personalnymi? Jeśli się wstydzi tych słów niech je edytuje.

----------


## Kasia242

Christo no to ..pax miedzy Chrześcijany.. :smile:  skoro dopuszczasz że jest możliwe zbudowanie domku za 200 tys.. to witaj w klubie :smile: ,i nie ma  o co się spierać :smile:

----------


## gall86

twoje założenia sa oczywiste i nie wiem po co je p[isales. majac zerowe pojecie o temacie budowy powinienes zmienic temat.
moze zaloz co w stylu: po co budowac z glowa jak mozna dac zarobic developerowi i pierdziec w krzeslo.

----------


## aga_ada

> Tak myślałem, brak argumentów. 
> 
> Koleżanka nie zmieściła się w kwocie i spełniła wszystkie moje założenia. Nie ma jak się pogrążyć przykładem, uśmiałem się do łez.


przepraszam że się wtrącę, ale poczułam się urażona twoją wypowiedzią "pogrążyłam się"???? niby czym? 

po pierwsze moja wypowiedź była do wątku a nie do twoich "założeń"

ale może  teraz będzie jaśniej: przed budową dostaliśmy w darowiźnie działkę z fundamentami od banku wzięliśmy 200 tys. na dokończenie budowy, na koncie mieliśmy ok 50 tys. do tej pory nie wydaliśmy wszystkiego (nie będę pisała ile mam na koncie  :big tongue: ) ale na meble starczy  :tongue:  , 
fundamenty to u nas koszt ok. 25 tys. z materiałem i robocizną (robiła firma). 
Pisałam że wiele prac robiliśmy sami i starannie wybieraliśmy ekipy oraz materiał, nie braliśmy pierwszy lepszy - byle drogi, byle tani, nie szliśmy na skróty. 
Mam napisać co wybraliśmy w opcji albo albo: np. pierwszy taki zakup to dachówka wybraliśmy tańszą bo nikt nie potrafił określić wyższości ceramicznej nad betonową. Drugi to okna wybraliśmy bez rolet zewnętrznych świadomie nie podobają mi się nie czuję potrzeby zamykać się w puszce a i taniej było o wiele, trzecie: zrezygnowaliśmy ze schodów lanych betonowo na rzecz ażurowych, powód: obłożyć i tak trzeba, w ażurowych jest więcej światła no i cena. ..... mogłabym tak długo wymieniać bo jeśli rzeczy możliwe do wymiany - tym dłużej się zastanawiałam nad wyborem ...... 
ale nie oszczędzaliśmy na materiałach na dach, ocieplenie, tynki, posadzki czyli takich które trudno wymienić w przyszłości. 

Pytanie wątku jest o postawienie małego domu za 200 tys. mój nie jest mały bo ma prawie 140m2 w tym użytkowe poddasze, więc myślę że większość osób czytających może wywnioskować że za mały domek (ok. 100m2)  bez użytkowego poddasza da się zrobić oczywiście posiadając działkę. 

Jak już piszę to parę słów o tej jałowej dyskusji: kilka osób obraża się nawzajem nic nie wnosząc do treści wątku, chyba dla każdego jasne jest że za taką kasę domu-willi z materiałów z górnej półki (cenowej bo nie koniecznie jakościowej) się nie postawi i to też nie było moim celem więc tym bardziej  nie rozumiem krytyki że się pogrążyłam  :big tongue: 

uff mam dość więc zmykam  :bye:

----------


## Christo24

A tak na marginesie, pierwsze-lepsze cytaty  z wątku budowy domu za *300 tys. zł:*




> you strych ja mam domek 120m2 i robie go metodą gospodarczą, sporo pracy własnej takich jak ocieplenie, parapety, elektryka itd na razie wydałem około 170.000zł
> w tym mam już stan surowy zamknięty z dachówką, ociepleniem, instalacjami, oknami - brakuje mi naprawdę dużo - tynki, wylewki, i cała wykończeniówka. Całość wyceniam na około 350.000zl. Nie wiem jak chcesz się zmieścić w zakładanym budżecie, no chyba że wszystko samemu, i materiały z najniższej półki cenowej





> a za 300 tysięcy - naprawdę - stodoła z dwuspadowym dachem, bez garażu i gargamelowych wykuszy, wieżyczek, facjatek, balkonów 
> i wystarczy pewnie......





> przeglądnij forum,
> tam będzie:
> 
> 1. bez garażu
> 2. bryła stodoła dwuspadowy dach 
> 3. bez wykuszy, ganków, KOMINÓW  jak skrzydło Airbusa
> 
> itd....




*i na koniec wisienka na torcie - NACZELNY HIPOKRYTA, który raz opowiada bajki o budowie domu za 200, raz za 300:*




> Za tą kasę mały,prosty dom,bez bajeró typu lukarny,balkony itp do 120m2,blacha nie zawsze oznacza taniej niż dachówka,możesz oszczędzić oczywiście na PCi,za część kasy z PCi ocieplisz dom,doprowadzisz do domu energooszczędnego a rachunki za ogrzewanie będziesz miał na poziomie PCi.


Takie są właśnie efekty jak ktoś przez kilka lat zgłębiał wiedzę w internecie, a jego doświadczenie polega na postawieniu stanu surowego. 

 :smile:   :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Christo24

> Christo no to ..pax miedzy Chrześcijany.. skoro dopuszczasz że jest możliwe zbudowanie domku za 200 tys.. to witaj w klubie,i nie ma  o co się spierać


Ależ froncie ja się nie spieram i nie traktuję Cię jak wroga. Zwyczajnie walczę z hipokryzją i kłamstwami, przeczytaj mój poprzedni wątek.

----------


## Christo24

> przepraszam że się wtrącę, ale poczułam się urażona twoją wypowiedzią "pogrążyłam się"???? niby czym? 
> 
> po pierwsze moja wypowiedź była do wątku a nie do twoich "założeń"


aga_ada jesteś bardzo sympatyczna, ale niestety wpisałaś się w nurt ludzi, którym nie bardzo idzie interpretacja słów innych.

W kwestii pogrążenia nie pisałem do Ciebie lecz do Dezeta, nie krytykuję Cię, a wspomniałem gdyż Twój dom nie spełnia założeń tematu.

----------


## Frofo007

Witam wszystkich obecnych w tym wątku i mam pytanie.

Dlaczego nikt nie rozważa budowy domu z płaskim dachem? Czy płaski dach jest droższy od dwuspadowego? Czy nie lepiej jest mieć więcej powierzchni użytkowej i to bez skosów? Jestem laikiem z tematu budownictwa, dlatego chciałbym się dowiedzieć co myślicie o tym rozwiązaniu?

Podaje przykładowy projekt takiego domu: http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Nokia/ - proszę nie patrzeć na wygląd bo to rzecz gustu, są różne projekty, to tylko taki przykład.

----------


## msdracula

Frofo wszystko zależy od planu przestrzennego gminy, w niektórych miejscach nie dostaniesz pozwolenia na budowę takiego dachu  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

Frofo007 - przynajmniej na południu Polski ciężko znaleźć gminę, gdzie można coś takiego postawić (żałuję, bo wolałbym dom z płaskim dachem).  Wbrew pozorom jednak płaski dach nie jest specjalnie tanim rozwiązaniem i dosyć trudnym technologicznie. Musisz poszukać na forum. Ciekawym rozwiązaniem jest też dach zielony, ale to jeszcze kosztowniejsze. Warto zerknąć na wątek adk z wykonywaniem dachu zielonego metodą gospodarczą:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...boczu-DZIENNIK

----------


## Frofo007

msdracula: tak wiem, mpzp musi przewidywać dach płaski.

Ale pomimo wszystko chce się dowiedzieć czy jest on tańszy od dachu dwuspadowego a jeśli tak to o ile?

To są oczywiście gusta, ale projekty domów z płaskim dachem bardziej podobają mi się od projektów z dachami dwuspadowymi - są jakby bardziej nowoczesne.
Wydaje też mi się, że taki dach jest prostszy w budowie i może mógłbym go sam wykonać o ile zdobędę niezbędne do tego informacje.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Witam wszystkich obecnych w tym wątku i mam pytanie.
> 
> Dlaczego nikt nie rozważa budowy domu z płaskim dachem? Czy płaski dach jest droższy od dwuspadowego? Czy nie lepiej jest mieć więcej powierzchni użytkowej i to bez skosów? Jestem laikiem z tematu budownictwa, dlatego chciałbym się dowiedzieć co myślicie o tym rozwiązaniu?
> 
> Podaje przykładowy projekt takiego domu: http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Nokia/ - proszę nie patrzeć na wygląd bo to rzecz gustu, są różne projekty, to tylko taki przykład.


mi sie podoba, nawet bardzo
swiki podobny budowała - naprawdę tanio, a wykończenie z całkiem dobrej półki
to chyba głównie zależy od planów miejscowych - chociaz ogólnie ludzie mają uraz z czasów kostek

----------


## marynata

> msdracula: tak wiem, mpzp musi przewidywać dach płaski.
> 
> Ale pomimo wszystko chce się dowiedzieć czy jest on tańszy od dachu dwuspadowego a jeśli tak to o ile?
> 
> To są oczywiście gusta, ale projekty domów z płaskim dachem bardziej podobają mi się od projektów z dachami dwuspadowymi - są jakby bardziej nowoczesne.
> Wydaje też mi się, że taki dach jest prostszy w budowie i może mógłbym go sam wykonać o ile zdobędę niezbędne do tego informacje.


Super projekt,nie obawiaj się wykonania,jest na forum kilka takich realizacji.
Dach możesz zrobić w formie odwróconej-ja mam na części domu tak-warstwa spadkowa styrodur,następnie dwie warstwy różnych pap zgrzewanych na gorąco,na to znowu kilka warstw porządnego styroduru(dach musi być dobrze docieplony) i na koniec żwirek.Realizacja dużo tańsza od części na której mam dach spadzisty.
Tutaj masz realizację tzw zielonego dachu,zadaj pytania adk
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...41#post4792441
i szukaj dzienników,jest kilka z płaskim.

ed
widzę że dostałeś już wcześniej linka do adk

Osobiście jestem zwolenniczką płaskich dachów,mieszkam w takim domu"od zawsze".Dobrze wykonany nie sprawia żadnych problemów przez długie lata(ja mam teraz normalny nie odwrócony),nie jest newralgicznym punktem domu narażonym na wiatry czy gradobicia.Bardzo ubolewam nad tym,że teraz musiałam stawiać na chałupie czapę.

----------


## gall86

> Witam wszystkich obecnych w tym wątku i mam pytanie.
> 
> Dlaczego nikt nie rozważa budowy domu z płaskim dachem? Czy płaski dach jest droższy od dwuspadowego? Czy nie lepiej jest mieć więcej powierzchni użytkowej i to bez skosów? Jestem laikiem z tematu budownictwa, dlatego chciałbym się dowiedzieć co myślicie o tym rozwiązaniu?
> 
> Podaje przykładowy projekt takiego domu: http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Nokia/ - proszę nie patrzeć na wygląd bo to rzecz gustu, są różne projekty, to tylko taki przykład.


Znaleźliśmy z żoną idealny projekt, dostosowany do naszych potrzeb i miał właśnie płaski dach. Jednak MPZP wymaga dachu dwuspadowego, o kącie minimalnym 30*. Także projekt odpadł. Przerobienie na dach dwuspadowy sporo by nas kosztowało.

----------


## Frofo007

Dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi.

Chciałbym jednak się dowiedzieć jak wygląda różnica w kosztach dachu dwuspadowego i dachu płaskiego. Czy opłaca się dopłacać do działki, dla której mpzp dopuszcza taki dach. Taka działka 700m2 kosztuje w moim rejonie 110.000zł! Natomiast większość pozostałych działek uwzględnia tylko dachy o minimalnym koncie nachylanie powyżej 30*, także wybór jest dużo, dużo większy i można znaleźć taniej.

Co do projektu, do którego link podałem to był to tylko przykład, nie jestem na niego nastawiony. Szukam czegoś z dużymi przeszkleniami od strony ogrodu, bardzo podoba mi się http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Cork/ [salon i kuchnia przeszklone] ale koszty budowy nie są na moją kieszeń.

----------


## R&K

> Już spieszę z odpowiedzią, a że jedne obraz to tysiąc słów....
> 
> 
> Nie jest tak, że potępiam każde lepsze ocieplenie w czambuł. Izolacje z lepszym parametrach to genialny wynalazek. Gdyby było mnie tylko stać ja także kładłbym styropian grafitowy. Niestety raczej mnie stać nie będzie, więc kombinuje jak potrafię. Lepsze materiały przeznaczam więc w miejsca gdzie z pewnych powodów nie da się zastosować grubszej izolacji, np. styk dachu z murłatą czy ścianami szczytowymi. Nie ma chyba innego sposobu walki z mostkiem termicznym przy oknie, niż lepsze parametry izolacji. Przecież nie dam tam grubszych płyt, czy grubszego styro, bo zamienię te okno w świetlik bunkra. Zresztą, to nie ja to wymyśliłem. Mój błąd, że jeszcze tego mostka nie policzyłem i nie przedstawiłem w złotówkach.


nie ma sensu dawac lepszego styropianu w  okół okien - to nie styropian jest problemm na tych fotkach tylko montaz okien - ewidentnie spartolony 

co do wczesniej omawianego ocieplenia z resztek XPS z firm reklamowych - na opaske moze i byloby - ale tak jak pisal DEZET - trzeba to zmielić - pytanie jak i czym by uzyskac puch - na zasypanie stropu czy opaski byloby OK - do czegos innego juz nie bardzo 

ocieplenie domu - zwlaszcza parterowki - jaknajbardziej do zrobienia we wlasnym zakresie !! - jedna z prostrzych i przyjemniejszych prac

----------


## marynata

> Dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi.
> 
> Chciałbym jednak się dowiedzieć jak wygląda różnica w kosztach dachu dwuspadowego i dachu płaskiego.


Nie ma na to jednoznacznej odpowiedzi.
Taki sam dach  można wykonać za 50 tyś,a można i za 150.Porównywać można tylko i wyłącznie kiedy ustalisz sobie standard w jakim chciałbyś wykonać jeden i drugi dach.Musisz po prostu więcej czytać w tym kierunku i po jakimś czasie będziesz w stanie sobie to obliczyć.
Ja zrobiłam dach spadzisty w dość wysokim standardzie i do tych kosztów na przykład cena płaskiego porównując była dużo niższa.

----------


## DEZET

> Dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi.
> 
> Chciałbym jednak się dowiedzieć jak wygląda różnica w kosztach dachu dwuspadowego i dachu płaskiego. Czy opłaca się dopłacać do działki, dla której mpzp dopuszcza taki dach. Taka działka 700m2 kosztuje w moim rejonie 110.000zł! Natomiast większość pozostałych działek uwzględnia tylko dachy o minimalnym koncie nachylanie powyżej 30*, także wybór jest dużo, dużo większy i można znaleźć taniej.
> 
> Co do projektu, do którego link podałem to był to tylko przykład, nie jestem na niego nastawiony. Szukam czegoś z dużymi przeszkleniami od strony ogrodu, bardzo podoba mi się http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Cork/ [salon i kuchnia przeszklone] ale koszty budowy nie są na moją kieszeń.


Tego się nie da prosto powiedzieć- przecież zależy ile m2 tego dachu będziesz miał i do jakiego porównać, bo kąt dachu dwuspadowego też determinuje jego koszt? Poza tym rodzaj pokrycia, rodzaj więźby, koszt robocizny wpłyną na końcową cenę.

----------


## Frofo007

Wiem, że cena dachu zależy od kąta jego nachylenia, użytych materiałów itp. Ale jeżeli już tak generalizujecie i przyjmujecie, że w budowie tańsza jest parterówka do 120m2 niż dom z poddaszem to można też chyba generalizując przyjąć, który dach jest tańszy przy zastosowaniu podobnej jakości materiałów.

Chyba, że to zbyt skomplikowane i nie można tego tak określić? Tak jak pisałem nie znam się w ogóle na budownictwie, tylko tak na zdrowy rozum budowa dachu o kącie nachylenia 3%, którego nie widać więc można go wykończyć czymkolwiek co się nada nie patrząc na względy estetyczne będzie tańsze od dachu o większym kącie, którego trzeba wykańczać tak aby jakoś się prezentował.

----------


## marynata

> Wiem, że cena dachu zależy od kąta jego nachylenia, użytych materiałów itp. Ale jeżeli już tak generalizujecie i przyjmujecie, że w budowie tańsza jest parterówka do 120m2 niż dom z poddaszem to można też chyba generalizując przyjąć, który dach jest tańszy przy zastosowaniu podobnej jakości materiałów.
> 
> Chyba, że to zbyt skomplikowane i nie można tego tak określić? Tak jak pisałem nie znam się w ogóle na budownictwie, tylko tak na zdrowy rozum budowa dachu o kącie nachylenia 3%, którego nie widać więc można go wykończyć czymkolwiek co się nada nie patrząc na względy estetyczne będzie tańsze od dachu o większym kącie, którego trzeba wykańczać tak aby jakoś się prezentował.


Czy dach czapa na parterówce-jaki strop,jak docieplany,czy dach na piętrze użytkowym czyli musi być ocieplenie plus wykończenie(ile uzyskasz metrów użytkowych ze skosów w stosunku do pełnego piętra),ile metrów połaci dachu(dachy mają różne kształty).
Nie da się nie mając konkretnych projektów i materiałów do porównania.

----------


## DEZET

Ech...  :smile:

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

Konradzie, jesteś kolejną osobą która próbuje z tego termowizyjnego zdjęcia coś wyczytać  :smile:  Nie wiemy co ten gradient temperatur w ogóle oznacza, czy między kolorem zielonym a zółtym jest 1 stopień różnicy czy 5 i czyt te okna przypadkiem nie są od góry uchylone. Te zdjęcia wstawiłem tylko po to by było ładnie i kolorowe i by pokazać, ze przestrzeń dookoła okien, to słabe ogniwo w łańcuchu energooszczędności  :smile:  

Obecnie jestem bogatszy o obliczenia, które zrobiłem jadąc pociągiem, przy pomocy kartki, długopisu, mobilnego internetu i kalkulatora w komórce  :smile:  Policzyłem co dają różne rodzaje montażu okien, dla konkretnego domku, takiego jak w tym temacie lubimy, czyli Z254  :smile: 




> Dziś w południe bardzo mi się nudziło, dlatego policzyłem jaki montaż okien byłby dla mnie najbardziej opłacalny.
> 
> *Założenie 1:*  5m2 ściany z otworem okiennym o   powierzchni 2,25m2 (okno 1,5 x 1,5 m). Ściana z silikatów + 11 cm   styropianu fasada 040. U ściany 0.30 W/m2K. Zakładam wartość liniowego   mostka cieplnego psi:  dla okna zamontowanego z licem muru = 0,02,  dla   okna z licem muru z 3 cm styropianu o grubości 11 cm na ościeżnicy =   0,06; dla okna w warstwie ocieplenia na kotwach = 0,01.
> 
> Zatem ze wzoru: U ściany + (obwód okna x psi / powierzchnia pozostałej ściany)
> 0,30 + (6 x 0,2 / 2,75) = *0,74 W/m2 (dla "zwykłego" montażu)*
> 0,3 + (6 x 0,06 / 2,75) = *0,43 W/m2 (z 3 cm styropianu na ościeżnicy)*
> 0,3 + (6 x 0,01 / 2,75) = *0,32 W/m2 (z oknem w warstwie ocieplenia)*
> 
> ...


Zamieściłem te dane w temacie o montażu okien i teraz czekam na ile monterzy ocenią ciepły montaż dla takiego domu. Wtedy będziemy wiedzieli, czy ciepły montaż może się opłacać - obstawiam, że nie  :smile: 


To czemu opłaca się dawać lepsze ocieplenie przy oknie wynika z samej struktury tego przeklętego mostka. Nie każdego muszą obchodzić takie techniczne rzeczy, więc w mego uproszczeniu pokazuje to rysunek. Ciepło (a przynajmniej jego cześć) zamiast przeprawiać się przez całą szerokość izolatora ulatuje przez jego krawędź. Dałem specjalnie dwa rysunki, by pokazać że grubsza izolacja nie wiele daje. Pomysły są na to dwa. Zwiększa się grubość tego felernego miejsca izolacji,co powoduje nasunięcie się izolacji na okno. Wiele osób myśli, że izolacje nasuwa się na ościeżnice bo ograniczyć ucieczkę ciepła właśnie przez nią. Tymczasem nawet obkładając mur metrem styropianu. przy jego krawędzi, między gorącą ścianą a zimnym, zewnętrznym powietrzem, licząc po ukosie jest tylko 1 cm izolacji. Nasuwając 3 cm styro na ościeżnicę ciepło ma do pokonania już 4 cm. Z powodów estetycznych nie wypada jednak przesadzać z ilością tych nasuwanych centymetrów, więc(drugi pomysł) najlepiej użyć tu jak najlepszego izolatora (a najlepiej połączyć oba pomysły) Mam nadziej, że to zakończy dyskusje, czy przy otworach okiennych warto dawać trochę lepsze ocieplenie.

----------


## R&K

bardzo fajne są te Twoje rozważania - a wyliczenia już czytałem w wątku o oknach 
ja tego problemu nie miałem bo zrobiłem 
1) najlepszy styropian 
2) jedna z najgrubszych izolacji 
3) montaż w warstwie ocieplenia - i tu jest jeszcze jedna kozyść tego co rozważasz - czym dłuższe kotwy tym izotermy przebiegają korzystniej - ja mam okna wysuniete max czyli 15 cm do osi okna

tak więc wiele rozważań i argumentów nie miało znaczenia (w sensie nie rozważałem ich po prostu zrobiłem) - bo lepiej się zrobić już nie dało ....

Twoje podejście jest OK - wiele osób z niego będzie korzystać ....

----------


## marchew

[QUOTE

Obecnie jestem bogatszy o obliczenia, które zrobiłem jadąc pociągiem, przy pomocy kartki, długopisu, mobilnego internetu i kalkulatora w komórce  :smile:  Policzyłem co dają różne rodzaje montażu okien, dla konkretnego domku, takiego jak w tym temacie lubimy, czyli Z254  :smile: 
[/QUOTE]

Dla porządku należałoby jeszcze dodać jeden wariant - montaż normalny z poszerzeniami wokół okien (inspiracja: Jareko) - jest to tańsze niż montaż w warstwie ocieplenia

----------


## bitter

Panowie ale te wycieczki osobiste nic nie wnoszą. Weźcie głęboki oddech i dajcie spokój. Wątek jest bardzo pomocny dla ludzi którzy na prawdę chcę wydać 200 tys na dom i dla szaleńców którzy chcą zbudować za tę kasę dom 200m2. Ja swój buduję dokładnie taki jak marzyłem. Mam okna takie jak chciałem trzyszybowe, tarasowe przesuwne za 12 tys, a całość kosztowała z montażem 25 tys. Chciałem się zmieścić w 200 tys ale nie miałem takiego musu. Niestety gdyby ktoś mi kazał kupić najtańsze okna białe nieznanego producenta - siedział bym w tym domu i miał prawie to co chciałem a jak wiadomo "prawie" robi wielką różnicę. Mam też kominek - zbytek który kosztował mnie z kominem w sumie 10 tys, mam stelaże z sedesami po 2 tys ceny katalogowej a kupione za 1300 zł co i tak jest drogo. Mam wentylację mechaniczną za kolejne 10 tys. Każdy zakup był przemyślany, każdy poparty negocjacjami i szukaniem najtańszych dostawców. Mam też płytki za 26 zł i za 150. Nie cena była dla mnie wyznacznikiem ale to co mi się podobało, no chyba że cena waliła na kolana. W taki sposób wybudowałem już do stanu deweloperskiego dom, który w 100% nie ma ani jednego kompromisu cenowego. Po prostu wszystkim jestem zachwycony i pasuje do mojego gustu, którego nie musiałem naciągać na zasadzie: "nie stać nas ale przecież to tańsze też ładne prawda kochanie?". Może mam zbyt drogie upodobania, może nie umiem jak inni cieszyć się drzwiami za 1500 bo widzę ich liche wykonanie, marny materiał i obawę że będę musiał je wymienić za kilka lat. Ekipa do sufitów wzięła 50zł za metr kw. Miałem takie za 35 ale jak zobaczyłem w jaki sposób pracują ci za 50 i ci za 35 to nie miałem wątpliwości kogo wybrać. Zatrudniłm ekipę do dachu za 45zł/m2 i po 3 dniach już u mnie nie pracowali. Poprawiali po nich tacy co biorą 60 i jestem zachwycony. Cóż dom do tej pory kosztował mnie 310 tys (nie licząc przyłaczy i papierologii 285 tys). Gdybym poszedł w absolutny minimalizm zaoszczędził bym jakieś 50 tys. Rata spadła by mi o jakieś 300zł .... warto? Czeka mnie jeszcze zrobienie płotu kostki uporządkowanie terenu i umeblowanie wymalowanie domu. Czeka mnie jeszcze wydanie 60-70 tys. Martwi mnie kredyt ale dla mnie dom "prawie" taki jak chcę to nie to. Jeżeli ktoś tak umie ... zazdroszczę.

----------


## Redakcja

Zasadą tego forum jest kultura dyskusji. Bardzo o to prosimy jak i wzajemny szacunek.

----------


## Xerses

Yo, ale jakaś masakra się tutaj dzieje  :smile:   :smile: 




> ale może  teraz będzie jaśniej: przed budową dostaliśmy w darowiźnie działkę z fundamentami od banku wzięliśmy 200 tys. na dokończenie budowy, na koncie mieliśmy ok 50 tys. do tej pory nie wydaliśmy wszystkiego (nie będę pisała ile mam na koncie ) ale na meble starczy  , :


wszystko zależy od standardu  :smile: 




> fundamenty to u nas koszt ok. 25 tys. z materiałem i robocizną (robiła firma). :


jest to kwota realna



> Pisałam że wiele prac robiliśmy sami i starannie wybieraliśmy ekipy oraz materiał, nie braliśmy pierwszy lepszy - byle drogi, byle tani, nie szliśmy na skróty. 
> Mam napisać co wybraliśmy w opcji albo albo: np. pierwszy taki zakup to dachówka wybraliśmy tańszą bo nikt nie potrafił określić wyższości ceramicznej nad betonową. :


Hm - wcześniej piszesz że nie idziesz na skróty, a teraz że nikt Ci nie wyjasnij różnicy? W internecie znajdziesz. Spełnie role dobrego wujka i Ci powiem kilka podstawowych.........
Po pierwsze zalety betonowej: lżejsza, elementy typu gąsior , skrajne dachówki itp są tańsze, jak ją rozwalisz to nie żal  :smile: 
Wady: porowatość struktury - już po kilku latach zauważysz że Twoje dachówki robią się lekko zielone............, poza tym jest mniej odporna na uderzenia i  jesli trzeba bedzie kiedys wymienić - pomijając aspekt zielonego polotu - kolor nie będzie taki sam
W ceramice - jesli sobie weźmiesz dodatkowo pokryte szkłem - o temacie zapominasz.
Wady? Cięższa i droższa.



> Drugi to okna wybraliśmy bez rolet zewnętrznych świadomie nie podobają mi się nie czuję potrzeby zamykać się w puszce a i taniej było o wiele, trzecie: zrezygnowaliśmy ze schodów lanych betonowo na rzecz ażurowych, powód: obłożyć i tak trzeba, w ażurowych jest więcej światła no i cena. ..... 
> :


Cena to akurat nie argument. Azurowe tez mogą byc drogie. Czasami pod schodami jest robione pomieszczenie na jakies graty itp..... ale oczywiście gwestia gustu i potrzeb. Odnosnie rolet - jak kto lubi - sa zalety sa i waady.



> mogłabym tak długo wymieniać bo jeśli rzeczy możliwe do wymiany - tym dłużej się zastanawiałam nad wyborem ...... 
> ale nie oszczędzaliśmy na materiałach na dach, ocieplenie, tynki, posadzki czyli takich które trudno wymienić w przyszłości. 
> 
> Pytanie wątku jest o postawienie małego domu za 200 tys. mój nie jest mały bo ma prawie 140m2 w tym użytkowe poddasze, więc myślę że większość osób czytających może wywnioskować że za mały domek (ok. 100m2)  bez użytkowego poddasza da się zrobić oczywiście posiadając działkę. :


Mam większy i wiem jakie sa tego koszty




> Jak już piszę to parę słów o tej jałowej dyskusji: kilka osób obraża się nawzajem nic nie wnosząc do treści wątku, chyba dla każdego jasne jest że za taką kasę domu-willi z materiałów z górnej półki (cenowej bo nie koniecznie jakościowej) się nie postawi i to też nie było moim celem więc tym bardziej  nie rozumiem krytyki że się pogrążyłam 
> 
> uff mam dość więc zmykam


Myśle że Twojej chaty za jakieś 230 tysiaków tez z materiałów z górnej półki nie budowałaś - to oczywiście nie jest krytyka. Dyskusja jaka tu idzie - pomijając aspekt kultury i bredni tu wypisywanych - ma na celu uświadomic że poniżej pewnych kosztów nie da się zejść.... i czasami jak czytam to sam się zastanawiam jakim cudem ludzie się mieszcza w pewnych kosztach....... Pozdro




> Pytałem o twoją wiedzę, a ty się mnie czepiasz jak smark komentującyy na onecie. Odpowiedz na pytanie. 
> Nie będę rozwiązywać problemu MPZP. Postanowiłem za twoim wzorem kupić dom za 650k od dewelopera, który mógłbym postawić sam za 200k.


Jeśli dom u developera za 650k według Ciebie można wybudować za 200k to gratuluje wiedzy.

----------


## gall86

> Jeśli dom u developera za 650k według Ciebie można wybudować za 200k to gratuluje wiedzy.


Dzięki. Dla Twojej wiadomości, to ostanio w mojej okolicy szły jakieś bliźniaki robione przez lokalnego dewelopera-partacza (miał też firmę zajmującą się remontami domów i mieszkań, które średnio mu wychodziły). Bliźniaki te chodziły po 600-650k. Powierzchnia 80-100m2, z działką wielkości piaskownicy. Jeżeli stwierdzisz, że za wybudowanie jednego z 20-30 bliźniaków ten deweloper wydał więcej kasy to się ośmieszysz. Pomijam jakość materiałów oraz jakość wykonania - to wyjdzie po pewnym czasie.

----------


## DEZET

> Jeśli dom u developera za 650k według Ciebie można wybudować za 200k to gratuluje wiedzy.


To jak to jest, że my tu liczymy średnio 2000/m2, a kupienie u dewelopera skutkuje wydaniem na to samo 6500/m2. Chyba, że za mało liczę deweloperowi.

----------


## Xerses

> Także nie aspiruję do domu za 200tys.zł ale gadki że się nie da,że jest to niemożliwe do zrealizowania,nawet bez własnej pracy przy budowie,są dywagacjami ludzi którzy nie mają pojęcia o budowie lub nie potrafią gospodarnie wydawać kasy...


Dajcie juz spokój z tym budowaniem samemu. Na palcach dwóch rąk policze ludzi którzy by się na to porwali. Owszem wkład własny - bo panele ułożysz - aczkolwiek to też można spartaczyć - jest istotny, bo nie płacisz obcemy że to wykona , ale nie oszukujmy sie - jak nie masz nic wspólnego z budowlanką to nie zaszalejesz. Mam kolege który jest wykończeniowcem - nie budował się sam - chociaż ogólne pojęcie to ma. Kafelki tez położysz - jak będa wyglądać i czy sie bedą trzymać - cóż kwestia gustu??




> ,szukać tanich i dobrych ekip, ...


nie ma czegość takiego jak dobre i tanie





> zmieniać materiałów  budowlanych na tańsze i lepsze ...


nie ma tańszych i lepszych - mogą byc tańsze i porównywalne



> w końcu mieć dwie prawe ręce by zrobić coś dla własnego domu i nie tylko z oszczędności ale dla frajdy ...


tu się dziwnym trafem zgodze  :smile: 




> Do tego trzeba wiedzy,właśnie m.in z tego tematu i całego forum ale jak ktoś miał styczność tylko z deweloperem to cóż on może o tym wiedzieć ?
> Oczywiście deweloper nie zbuduje nam domu ok.100m2 za 200tys.zł,chociaż koszt jego wybudowania u niego wyniesie właśnie ok.200tys.zł,on zarobi na nas następne 200tys.zł to otrzymamy jedynie dach nad głową a nie prawdziwy,dobry dom a ktoś nie może się z tym pogodzić......


litości z tym zarobkiem




> A czytanie forum nie boli,ktoś pisał,że za meble kuchenne w studio kuchennym zapłacił 30tys.zł ale ktoś inny napisał,że stolarz z tegoż studia wykonał meble z identycznych materiałów za 15tys.zł...


Powiem Ci jak wyżej -  nie da się zrobic czegoś takiego samego o połowe taniej. Weźcie to na logike - ktoś w firmie oferuje mi schody za 7 tysiaków a stolarz tej samej firmy robi mi je za 3,5 .............. nie znam zarobków stolarzy ale czasy sa takie że krocie to zarabiają tylko złodzieje.




> To jak to jest, że my tu liczymy średnio 2000/m2, a kupienie u dewelopera skutkuje wydaniem na to samo 6500/m2. Chyba, że za mało liczę deweloperowi.


hm............. bo nie liczysz np wartości działki, lokalizacji, ?
ja znam ceny developerów juz za 3900 za m2 domu. Jaki on jest nie wiem, ale oferty są




> Dzięki. Dla Twojej wiadomości, to ostanio w mojej okolicy szły jakieś bliźniaki robione przez lokalnego dewelopera-partacza (miał też firmę zajmującą się remontami domów i mieszkań, które średnio mu wychodziły). Bliźniaki te chodziły po 600-650k. Powierzchnia 80-100m2, z działką wielkości piaskownicy. Jeżeli stwierdzisz, że za wybudowanie jednego z 20-30 bliźniaków ten deweloper wydał więcej kasy to się ośmieszysz. Pomijam jakość materiałów oraz jakość wykonania - to wyjdzie po pewnym czasie.


możesz pojechac do castoramy kupic worek 20 kg tynku knaufa za 20 zł i pojechac do hurtowni kupic worek tego samego tynku o wielkości 30 kg za 19.50? Czary ? Jak jesteś frajerem to płacisz

----------


## gall86

A co to ma do rzeczy? Jak, że jestem w tym temacie to raczej mam czas/ochotę, aby szukać tanio takiego samego materiału. Frajerem jest ktoś kto kupuje od dewelopera i jednocześnie wypowiada się w temacie o budowie taniego domu  :ohmy:

----------


## Xerses

> A co to ma do rzeczy? Jak, że jestem w tym temacie to raczej mam czas/ochotę, aby szukać tanio takiego samego materiału. Frajerem jest ktoś kto kupuje od dewelopera i jednocześnie wypowiada się w temacie o budowie taniego domu


Nie zrozumiałeś. Pisze Ci jedynie o tym że tak jak szukasz za tańszym cenowo materiałem tej samej jakości tak samo musisz poszukac za ewentualnym domem od developera. Wypisywanie tutaj głupot postaci skrajnych cenowo inwestycji i ich porównywanie jest bez sensu.  Jak sa naiwniacy co płacą 3 razy wiecej niż to warte - kto im zabroni - nie mnie nie możesz tego dawac za regułę.

----------


## DEZET

> hm............. bo nie liczysz np wartości działki, lokalizacji, ?
> ja znam ceny developerów juz za 3900 za m2 domu. Jaki on jest nie wiem, ale oferty są


To prawda, ale zgodnie z założeniami wątku nie liczymy działki, bo to indywidualne koszty.

----------


## gall86

> Nie zrozumiałeś. Pisze Ci jedynie o tym że tak jak szukasz za tańszym cenowo materiałem tej samej jakości tak samo musisz poszukac za ewentualnym domem od developera. Wypisywanie tutaj głupot postaci skrajnych cenowo inwestycji i ich porównywanie jest bez sensu.  Jak sa naiwniacy co płacą 3 razy wiecej niż to warte - kto im zabroni - nie mnie nie możesz tego dawac za regułę.


Jak najbardziej się z tym zgadzam, natomiast:
1) Developer musi zarobić,
2) Mój przykład nie jest wyjątkowy i oderwany od rzeczywistości, bo z reguły jak widzę jakies inwestycje w swoim rejonie, to się nimi interesuje i wiem jakie są ceny, jakie są działki, a co do jakości to chyba nie trzeba tego komentować.

----------


## Xerses

> To prawda, ale zgodnie z założeniami wątku nie liczymy działki, bo to indywidualne koszty.


Ok dlatego własnie napisałem że porównywanie m2 liczonego tutaj do m2 liczonego przez developera jest bez sensu. Pomijam aspekty technologi budowania , jakosci itp itd oraz faktu żę skrajnych cen nie powinno się porównywać. Dobrze wiesz że kupując te same składniki i dając je różnym kucharkom , zjesz kilka różnych bigosów. To w kontekcie budowy takie porównania nie mają wogóle sensu  :smile: 




> Jak najbardziej się z tym zgadzam, natomiast:
> 1) Developer musi zarobić,
> 2) Mój przykład nie jest wyjątkowy i oderwany od rzeczywistości, bo z reguły jak widzę jakies inwestycje w swoim rejonie, to się nimi interesuje i wiem jakie są ceny, jakie są działki, a co do jakości to chyba nie trzeba tego komentować.


1 Developer musi zarobić  - ale czy murarz przychodzący na budowe robi to charytatywnie?  :smile: 
Pomijam budowanie samemu i inne tego typu aspekty
2. Wiem że sa takie ceny. We wrocławiu moższe kupic mieszkanie za 4500 m2 i za 9000 m2. Czy jakość jest różna ? Prawdopodobnie nie jest proporcjonalna do ceny, ale sa inne czynniki.

Stąd napisałem że podana różnica jest delikatnie mówiąc przesadna  :smile: 

Woaaaaaaa wywalili posty Christosa  :big grin:

----------


## gall86

> 1 Developer musi zarobić  - ale czy murarz przychodzący na budowe robi to charytatywnie? 
> Pomijam budowanie samemu i inne tego typu aspekty
> 2. Wiem że sa takie ceny. We wrocławiu moższe kupic mieszkanie za 4500 m2 i za 9000 m2. Czy jakość jest różna ? Prawdopodobnie nie jest proporcjonalna do ceny, ale sa inne czynniki.
> 
> Stąd napisałem że podana różnica jest delikatnie mówiąc przesadna


1. Jako, że rozmawiamy w takim a nie innym wątku to odpowiem Ci na moim przykładzie - tak murarz -mój teść i szwagier (murarze z zawodu) będą to robić charytatywnie.
2. Należy zwrócić uwagę, że kupując dom czy mieszkanie mamy stan deweloperski i musimy jeszcze sporo kasy wrzucić, więc oprócz ceny za m2 mamy jeszcze kwotę, którą musimy przeznaczyć na doprowadzenie mieszkania/domu do "używalności".

----------


## Xerses

> 1. Jako, że rozmawiamy w takim a nie innym wątku to odpowiem Ci na moim przykładzie - tak murarz -mój teść i szwagier (murarze z zawodu) będą to robić charytatywnie.
> 2. Należy zwrócić uwagę, że kupując dom czy mieszkanie mamy stan deweloperski i musimy jeszcze sporo kasy wrzucić, więc oprócz ceny za m2 mamy jeszcze kwotę, którą musimy przeznaczyć na doprowadzenie mieszkania/domu do "używalności".


zgadza się, ale w tym wątku uwzględniając stan developerski + cała reszta........ kwota 200k wydaje sie być odległą - oczywiście wszystko zależy od wielu czynników.

----------


## dr_au

*Xerses* - cena poniżej której nie da się zejść, to obowiązuje w przypadku materiałów i warunkowana jest kosztami wytworzenia. Choć i tu można szukać rozwiązań typu wyprzedaże, promocje czy odpady. Natomiast robocizna to cena od 0 (robisz samemu lub z rodziną) do nieskonczoności. I nie ma czegoś takiego jak drogo = dobrze, tanio = niedobrze. A więc ta cena minimalna m2 jest bardzo różna i zależy od wielu czynników. Sprawę utrudnia jeszcze to, że VAT w budownictwie nie bardzo się przyjął, przy czym inne pole manewru (i motywację do kantu przy małej budowie) ma np. Pan Zenek, a inne średniej wielkości firma.

----------


## bitter

> Kto bogatemu zabroni


Gdybym był bogaty to pewnie bym wydał więcej, po prostu stać mnie dziś na taki kredyt ale wcale nie jestem zadowolony że tyle wydałem. Miałem jednak dość w poprzednim domu mieszkania bez okapu, schodów, kostki przed domem itp. A w życiu nigdy nie wiadomo co będzie - może być i tak, że tego domu za 200tys nie da się utrzymać a może być i tak, że ten za 400 spłaci się w 5 lat

----------


## R&K

> .....Mam kolege który jest wykończeniowcem - nie budował się sam - chociaż ogólne pojęcie to ma. Kafelki tez położysz - jak będa wyglądać i czy sie bedą trzymać - cóż kwestia gustu??



sam położyłem płytki - źle nie wyglądają ... mam ogromną satysfakcję i trzymają się zaje....fajnie  




> nie ma czegość takiego jak dobre i tanie


oczywiście że jest - produkty bez calej otoczki marketingowej , produkty niekomercyjne- czesto takie np ktorych nie oplaca się robić seryjnie , sa proste i tanie przyklad kolektor powietrzny w polaci dachowej by jasiek - znajdz mi firme ktora sprobuje to sprzedawać ...  :big grin:  
a materialy ... Arturo mial na mysli np silke - ktora w jego i mojej ocenie jest najtanszym i najlepszym materiałem do budowania




> nie ma tańszych i lepszych - mogą byc tańsze i porównywalne


jesli cos porownujemy to czesto sie okazuje ze jednak cos jest lepsze a cos gorsze




> litości z tym zarobkiem



czyzbyś był deweloperem ?? albo pracował w branzy  .... ? i krew cie zalew ze ludzie sami buduja? i to jeszcze za 200 tyś ?




> Powiem Ci jak wyżej -  nie da się zrobic czegoś takiego samego o połowe taniej. Weźcie to na logike - ktoś w firmie oferuje mi schody za 7 tysiaków a stolarz tej samej firmy robi mi je za 3,5 .............. nie znam zarobków stolarzy ale czasy sa takie że krocie to zarabiają tylko złodzieje.


oczywiście że się da ... mowa byla o drogiej kuchni ze studia kuchennego , ktore placi drogi czynsz , ma ekspozycje , materialy i wiedz , placi podatki etc , a pracownik po godzinach na tym samym sprzecie wykona to po polowe taniej , bo bez kosztow stalych, bez podatku dochodowego , czesto bez vatu etc




> Gdybym był bogaty to pewnie bym wydał więcej, po  prostu stać mnie dziś na taki kredyt ale wcale nie jestem zadowolony że  tyle wydałem. Miałem jednak dość w poprzednim domu mieszkania bez okapu,  schodów, kostki przed domem itp. A w życiu nigdy nie wiadomo co będzie -  może być i tak, że tego domu za 200tys nie da się utrzymać a może być i  tak, że ten za 400 spłaci się w 5 lat



mam takie samo zdanie jak bitter - pozatym jego dom i mój jest znacznie wiekszy 
i tez mozna powiedziec ze nasze domy sa w granicach 2200-2500 za 1m2 tyle ze ja mam np 173 m2 pow grzewczej a pewnie z 200 liczac inne nieogrzewane pomieszczenia 
ale mowimy i zupelnie innym standardzie wykonania i innych materialach 

watek jest potrzebny i konieczny - wiele osob buduje najtaniej , maly tani domek - tylko jak to mowia co tanie to drogie - nie zawsze ale bardzo czesto !

----------


## Frofo007

> Dajcie juz spokój z tym budowaniem samemu. Na palcach dwóch rąk policze ludzi którzy by się na to porwali. Owszem wkład własny - bo panele ułożysz - aczkolwiek to też można spartaczyć Dajcie juz spokój z tym budowaniem samemu. Na palcach dwóch rąk policze ludzi którzy by się na to porwali. Owszem wkład własny - bo panele ułożysz - aczkolwiek to też można spartaczyć


Ja jak zabrałem się za gruntowy remont mieszkania to byłem kompletnie zielony a zrobiłem:

Hydraulikę - poprowadziłem rury, podłączyłem wannę, zlew, zmywarkę, pralkę do wody i kanalizacji.
Ściany z rigipsów, gładź szpachlowa, malowanie
Wymiana kontaktów i punktów oświetlenia
Panele podłogowe
Wymiana starych drzwi wewnętrznych na nowe razem z futrynami

I wiele innych rzeczy, wszystko co zrobiłem pierwszy raz w życiu było zrobione w skali stopniowej od 1 do 10 na 8-10.

Wszystkiego nauczyłem się przez internet lub telefonicznie od znajomych.

Dlatego nikt mi nie powie, że wielu rzeczy podczas budowy domu nie można zrobić samemu. Wystarczy poczytać o danej rzeczy i możemy to lepiej zrobić niż niejeden fachowiec - bo będziemy to robić dla siebie.

----------


## DEZET

> Ja jak zabrałem się za gruntowy remont mieszkania to byłem kompletnie zielony a zrobiłem:
> 
> Hydraulikę - poprowadziłem rury, podłączyłem wannę, zlew, zmywarkę, pralkę do wody i kanalizacji.
> Ściany z rigipsów, gładź szpachlowa, malowanie
> Wymiana kontaktów i punktów oświetlenia
> Panele podłogowe
> Wymiana starych drzwi wewnętrznych na nowe razem z futrynami
> 
> I wiele innych rzeczy, wszystko co zrobiłem pierwszy raz w życiu było zrobione w skali stopniowej od 1 do 10 na 8-10.
> ...


Potwierdzam- też się uczyłem na żywym organizmie- swoim mieszkaniu. A w budowanym domu wyczynem było samemu(!) położyć membranę i nabić wszystkie łaty i kontrłaty. Naprawdę jak się chce można dużo.

----------


## desmear

nie ma sensu pisać o cenie za m2 gdy budowano w opcji "teść murarz" oraz "szwagier ma koparkę". do d.upy komu taka informacja. już to kiedyś napisałem i napiszę jeszcze raz: można mówić o oszczędnościach i swojej pracy w ograniczonym zakresie, prostych robót i własnych rąk. jeśli twoją chatę pół wsi buduje charytatywnie, to też kosztuje (tyle, że nie ciebie ale ich).
takie przedstawienie sprawy (czyli nieuwzględniania kosztów innych, którzy pomagali) doprowadzi do tego, że ktoś kiedyś napisze, zbudowałem (-am) za darmo, nie zapłaciłem (-am) nic wszędzie tylko dawałem (-am) d...

----------


## Kwitko

Tyle że tu nikt nie ukrywa teścia murarza, każdy otwarcie pisze co miał taniej, łatwiej. Jeden ma teścia i tu oszczędzi, drugi ma brata, (trzeci jak nic nie ma to da d.. ) i wychodzi na to że każdy gdzieś tam może oszczędzić.

----------


## kama33

> ja znam ceny developerów juz za 3900 za m2 domu. Jaki on jest nie wiem, ale oferty są


 U mnie w mieście deweloper sprzedaje domy - szeregowce za 2300/m2. Z 2-arową działką. Chociaz gdyby tak dokładniej policzyć wyszłoby jeszcze taniej, bo liczy powierzchnię uzytkową, a nie całkowitą.

----------


## sebux

Witam wszystkich serdecznie.

To mój pierwszy post na tym forum.
Temat śledzę od dłuższego czasu ponieważ zamierzam wybudować dom.
Moje pytanie dotyczy rolet zewnętrznych.
Czy jeśli mam zamiar zamontować takie rolety to czy jest sens montować okna w ociepleniu?
Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## sebux

Żona nie wprowadzi się bez rolet. Straszny tchórz.

----------


## kama33

> Nawet za 2000zł/m2 nie kupiłbym od dewelopera 
> Dachu nad głową nie potrzebuje,ja buduję dom


 Myślisz, ze jest jakaś różnica w domu od dewelopera za 2300/m2 a 3900/m2?  :smile:  Chyba tylko w grubości portfela dewelopera  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> Nawet za 2000zł/m2 nie kupiłbym od dewelopera


A ja bym kupiła.Kwestia pieniędzy i to co najważniejsze,czy jesteśmy w stanie kupić coś co nam odpowiada.Ja właśnie po kilkunastu miesiącach poszukiwań gotowca musiałam zdecydować się na budowę.
Jednak to nie jest dla wszystkich-czas,nerwy etc,a ponieważ mnie to nie pasjonuje mam poczucie że wyjęłam sobie już z życia ok pół roku które mogłam spędzić dużo przyjemniej  :wink: 
Może dlatego nie założyłam dziennika budowy,bo każdy mój wpis zaczynałby się od "k...a mać"  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## sebux

Pewnie generują duże straty ciepła.
Ale jeśli miałyby być chociażby dla komfortu psychicznego (też ważne), to będą dawały straty ciepła na tyle duże, że sens montowania okiem w ociepleniu mija się z celem?

----------


## marynata

Największym problemem gotowego budownictwa jest brak zrozumienia potrzeb współczesnych i tych najbliższej przyszłości. 
Już powstają pierwsze osiedla niewielkich domów,których priorytetem jest energooszczędność.Ale wciąż za mało.
Jeżeli chodzi o domy z rynku wtórnego-jeszcze większa masakra.Więc tak naprawdę ludzie którzy chcą kupić " gotowe "mają bardzo duży problem.
U mnie priorytetem był dom w mieście i wierzcie mi że nawet gdybym miała milion na zakup domu,nie ma co sensownego kupić  :Confused:

----------


## R&K

> Pewnie generują duże straty ciepła.
> Ale jeśli miałyby być chociażby dla komfortu psychicznego (też ważne), to będą dawały straty ciepła na tyle duże, że sens montowania okiem w ociepleniu mija się z celem?


ja mam u siebie okna w warstwie ocieplenia oraz rolety - ale to nie jest temat na dom za 200 tys

----------


## sebux

> ja mam u siebie okna w warstwie ocieplenia oraz rolety - ale to nie jest temat na dom za 200 tys


Jasne.

Wiem, że to zwiększa koszt ostateczny domu. 
Chodziło mi o to czy to ma w ogóle sens.

----------


## sebux

> Pytanie o sens pod jakim kątem ? Bezpieczeństwa żaden sens


Czy sens montować okna w ociepleniu.

----------


## sebux

Dzięki za szybkie odpowiedzi. :smile:

----------


## R&K

wystarczy popatrzeć na ostatnie rozwazania Budowlanego szalenca - jesli wezmiemy pod uwage koszty / naklad finansowy do osiagnietych kozysci - to maly w tym sens 
jesli popatrzysz na caly dom i efekt koncowy - tak jak ja to zrobiłem - to okaze sie ze nie ma problemu i zotermami przy oknach - ze nie musze tam dawac lepszego styropianu  - bo cieply montaz wszytstkie problemy roziwazal 

z 2 zas strony - wlasnie przed chwila przeczytalem ostatnie wpisy w watki - montaz w warstwie ocieplenia - jak to dobrze zrobic - czy cos takiego ... i tam ładnie jareko napisał - lepiej zrobic dobrze montaz podstawowy niz spierniczyc wysuniecie na 3 cm , lepiej zrobic dobrze montaz z wysnięciem na 3 cm , niz spierniczyc montaz warstwowy na kotwach

----------


## bitter

> Na to pytanie musisz sobie odpowiedzieć sam 
> Ja mam zamontowane 3cm w warstwie ocieplenia w cenie zwykłego montażu i uważam to za celowe i opłacalne a inny będzie uważał,że 5tys.zł dodatkowo za montaż w 15cm warstwie ocieplenia będzie sensowny.
> Problem w tym,że nawet OZC nie daje jednoznacznych odpowiedzi 
> Tzn. daje ale dowolnie interpretowane


Arturo jakie 5 tys. Ja dopłaciłem za montaż w warstwie jakieś 1,5 tys. Z tym, że okna sięgające ziemi postawiłem na wysuniętym 8cm fundamencie. Mam takich 4 - jedno tarasowe 3,4m szerokości oraz 3  w wykuszu po 90cm szerokości.

Sprawa oszczędności energii jest dyskusyjna ale estetyki bez dwóch zdań nie, tak samo parapety. Przy zwykłym montażu i ścianie 18cm właściwie nie ma miejsca na parapet  :wink:

----------


## autorus

Ja zrobiłem wysunięcie jednego wiersza cegieł i na nich będzie się opierało okno. Liczę wiec że koszt wysunięcia okna będzie minimalny, nie wiem jeszcze czy będzie tak jak u Arturo72 tylko częściowo wysunięte, czy jak u Bittre całkowicie wysunięte. Jestem przygotowany aby dac parapet ze styro. No zobaczymy.

----------


## Kasia242

> Może dlatego nie założyłam dziennika budowy,bo każdy mój wpis zaczynałby się od "k...a mać"


Załóż taki dziennik,a będę częstym gościem :big grin:

----------


## Kasia242

> Czy sens montować okna w ociepleniu.


Nie ma sensu,choc kazdy robi co uważa,jęsli ktoś ma przez to spokojnie spać to warto , osobiście nie pozwolę żeby tak trywialna i banalna rzecz jak dom powodowała u mnie palpitacje serca lub zły sen, jeśli komuś nerwy puszczają bo kilka watów rocznie mu ucieknie to jego sprawa,ja uwazam ze w zyciu jest milion lepszych rzeczy do roboty :smile: ...
Dom za 200 tys to...filozofia podejścia do życia ,do budowania ,polecam :smile:

----------


## Kasia242

> Ja zrobiłem wysunięcie jednego wiersza cegieł i na nich będzie się opierało okno. Liczę wiec że koszt wysunięcia okna będzie minimalny, nie wiem jeszcze czy będzie tak jak u Arturo72 tylko częściowo wysunięte, czy jak u Bittre całkowicie wysunięte. Jestem przygotowany aby dac parapet ze styro. No zobaczymy.


 I takie rozwiązanie uważam biorąc pod uwagę korzyści cenowe i estetyczne uważam za optymalne,u mnie będzie podobnie tyle ze na Ytongu :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Xerses

> Ja jak zabrałem się za gruntowy remont mieszkania to byłem kompletnie zielony a zrobiłem:
> 
> Hydraulikę - poprowadziłem rury, podłączyłem wannę, zlew, zmywarkę, pralkę do wody i kanalizacji.
> Ściany z rigipsów, gładź szpachlowa, malowanie
> Wymiana kontaktów i punktów oświetlenia
> Panele podłogowe
> Wymiana starych drzwi wewnętrznych na nowe razem z futrynami
> 
> I wiele innych rzeczy, wszystko co zrobiłem pierwszy raz w życiu było zrobione w skali stopniowej od 1 do 10 na 8-10.
> ...


Nie będe komentował tych własnych prac - a ocene należało by zostawic komuś co to robi etatowo.. Położenie paneli nie jest jakimś nielada wyczynem - ale spierniczyć można - mówimy tu o budowie domu anie tam jakiś popierdółkach typu wymiana kontaktów czy podłączenie wanny -to jest już tzw biały montaż i z samym stricte budowaniem nie ma nic wspólnego- z całym szacunkiem oczywiście do Ciebie.

----------


## firewall

Nie pytaj innych co sądzą o twoich pracach, szczególnie tych co robią to etatowo. Będą się wymądrzać pod niebiosa, wytykać różne nieistniejące wady.A sami odpie...lają fuszerki na budowach. Bo każdy z nich chce wziąć kasę ale niespecjalnie się narobić.
Sam będziesz zawsze bardziej dokładny z prostej przyczyny - robisz to dla siebie.

----------


## Xerses

> sam położyłem płytki - źle nie wyglądają ... mam ogromną satysfakcję i trzymają się zaje....fajnie  !


według Twojej oceny  :smile: 





> oczywiście że jest - produkty bez calej otoczki marketingowej , produkty niekomercyjne- czesto takie np ktorych nie oplaca się robić seryjnie , sa proste i tanie przyklad kolektor powietrzny w polaci dachowej by jasiek - znajdz mi firme ktora sprobuje to sprzedawać ...  
> a materialy ... Arturo mial na mysli np silke - ktora w jego i mojej ocenie jest najtanszym i najlepszym materiałem do budowania
> !


Nie wiem czy to komentować - produkty niestandardowe - czemu nie masz ich w swoim opisie domu? Swisspor, okna Si82 - (zapewne 3 szyby profil schuco, producent jezierski lub hekaplast), wełna rockwool....... po co piszesz takie brednie sugerując je innym skoro sam z tego nie korzystałeś?




> jesli cos porownujemy to czesto sie okazuje ze jednak cos jest lepsze a cos gorsze
> !


i zapewne to lepsze zazwyczaj jest tańsze............





> czyzbyś był deweloperem ?? albo pracował w branzy  .... ? i krew cie zalew ze ludzie sami buduja? i to jeszcze za 200 tyś ?
> !


nie, nie jestem aczkoliwek z budownictwem mam sporo wspólnego




> oczywiście że się da ... mowa byla o drogiej kuchni ze studia kuchennego , ktore placi drogi czynsz , ma ekspozycje , materialy i wiedz , placi podatki etc , a pracownik po godzinach na tym samym sprzecie wykona to po polowe taniej , bo bez kosztow stalych, bez podatku dochodowego , czesto bez vatu etc
> 
> !


bez vatu.......... zapewne materiał na ta kuchnie kupił bez vatu. Ok rozumiem aspekt grzebka który to w jakimś garażu trzepie meble........ tylko czy on Ci zapewni taką samą jakość? Czy dysponuje maszynami, technologią tak jak normalny zakład np stolarski? Nie promuję tutaj kupowania w salonachstudiach itp i nie porównujmy kupowania płytek nie wiem np w Cermagu i u jakiegoś allegrowicza bo to nie to samo. Porównaj allegrowicza i przecietna hurtownie z ekspozycja i okaze sie ze masz 15-20 % ceny a nie 50%............

----------


## Xerses

> Nie pytaj innych co sądzą o twoich pracach, szczególnie tych co robią to etatowo. Będą się wymądrzać pod niebiosa, wytykać różne nieistniejące wady.A sami odpie...lają fuszerki na budowach. Bo każdy z nich chce wziąć kasę ale niespecjalnie się narobić.
> Sam będziesz zawsze bardziej dokładny z prostej przyczyny - robisz to dla siebie.


Mówisz tu o powieszeniu obrazu na scianie czy np zrobieniu hydrauliki?
Nie mów mi takich rzeczy że przeczytasz sobie troche w necie i wykonasz CO. Owszem wykonasz , czy bedzie działało, jak będzie działało i na ile wytrzyma inna kwestia. Panowie bez przesady.

----------


## firewall

Wszystko zalezy od człowieka i jego wiedzy i umiejętności. Co do hydrauliki i c.o - czemu nie? Jak na razie 15 lat działa bez zakłóceń. Projekt i wykonanie własne.

----------


## DEZET

> Mówisz tu o powieszeniu obrazu na scianie czy np zrobieniu hydrauliki?
> Nie mów mi takich rzeczy że przeczytasz sobie troche w necie i wykonasz CO. Owszem wykonasz , czy bedzie działało, jak będzie działało i na ile wytrzyma inna kwestia. Panowie bez przesady.


Czemu kwestionujesz prace, których nie widziałeś? Jak ktoś robi coś pierwszy raz- to zawsze musi być spartolone? 
Też wiele rzeczy robiłem sam- mam smykałkę do majsterkowania, co w wielu rzeczach mi pomaga, choć czasem brakuje jeszcze jednej ręki  :wink: 
I wierz lub nie, zanim coś zrobiłem pierwszy raz sprawdzałem gdzie się da, jak to można wykonać- nie tylko czytając, oglądając obrazki, ale i w realu. 
Komuś prace remontowe, instalacyjne mogą sprawiać trudność, ja nie mam z tym problemów. Gdy będę robił podłogówkę, też zrobię nie po fachowemu:  "co 15cm i będzie Pan zadowolony" - będzie OZC i potem robota.

----------


## firewall

> Też wiele rzeczy robiłem sam- mam smykałkę do majsterkowania, co w wielu rzeczach mi pomaga, choć czasem brakuje jeszcze jednej ręki 
> .


Tej trzeciej ręki to tylko czasem  brakuje, jak  wykorzysta się nogę i głowę  :big grin:

----------


## bitter

Ja bym za CO sam się nie porwał ... rurki z betonu ciężko się wykuwa, zwłaszcza zimą jak się okaże, że nie grzeje  :wink: 

Zresztą  żyjemy w chorym systemie. Po to ludzie się szkolą, mają doświadczenie i  prowadzą firmy aby wykonywać porządnie swój zawód. Każdy powinien  zapracować na to aby dać pracę innym i tak kręci się gospodarka ...  niestety w naszym biednym kraju wszystko stoi na głowie. Kasy nie ma,  robię sam, innym pracy nie dam, oni zaś nie zarobią i nie kupią towaru  który produkuje fabryka w jakiej pracuję i ... koło się zamyka.

Cóż może kiedyś moje dzieci dożyją tej normalnej gospodarki

----------


## KK2012

Ostatnio byłem w odwiedzinach u znajomego w domu, który wykańczał sam 2 lata temu. Wiem, że nie wypada komentować, ale jak zobaczyłem te ściany gruntowane ręcznie (chyba 2 lata temu maszynowe było już powoli standardem, ale do tego trzeba mieć sprzęt), krzywe ściany, do których nie przylegały listwy maskujące, krzywo położone kafelki, spierniczone nawet ... ogrodzenie panelowe - krzywo ułożone, malowanie ścian - niejednolity odcień, odpadająca obudowa od wanny (bo murowanie za trudne), odpadające kafle na tarasie, to stwierdziłem, że dobrze, iż nie mając dwóch lewych rąk zapłaciłem, za to nie ukrywam - porządnym firmom, zwróci się ... z czasem. 

Oczywiście powiedziałem, że wszystko wygląda świetnie i żałuję, że sam nie robiłem.

----------


## firewall

Dlatego.... Człowieku, mierz siły na zamiary.
Potrafisz - rób sam! 
Nie potrafisz - bierz firmę!

----------


## KK2012

Problem w tym, że nie każdy zdaje sobie z tego sprawę i nikt mu tego nie uświadomił.  :wink:  

Niemniej jednak fajnie jest coś zrobić samemu, być ... "bohaterem w swoim domu".  :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

Kafelki na tarasie odpadają bez względu na to kto je kładzie  :wink:

----------


## KK2012

Miałem na użytkowanym tarasie 11 lat i wszystkie na miejscu więc pozwolę się nie zgodzić.

----------


## R&K

> według Twojej oceny


przyjedz i sprawdź - OK ? ja kilka odrywałem i kładłem od nowa - wiem jak sie trzymają 




> Nie wiem czy to komentować - produkty niestandardowe - czemu nie masz ich w swoim opisie domu? Swisspor, okna Si82 - (zapewne 3 szyby profil schuco, producent jezierski lub hekaplast), wełna rockwool....... po co piszesz takie brednie sugerując je innym skoro sam z tego nie korzystałeś?


oczywiście że komentować   - to że korzystam z produktów firmowych takich jak wełna czy okna nie oznacza ze robie źle - po prostu tam gdzie nie ma zamienników lub innych alternatywnych i tańszych rozwiązań - korzystam z pewnych i sprawdzonych - proste 
a co do samej fabryki okien mylisz się człowieku - jakbyś zadał sobie odrobine trudu i przeglądnąłbys mój DB wiedziałbyś że okna zamówiłem w lokalnej fabryce na podkarpaciu  i zapłaciłem za nie ok 30% mniej niż za analogiczne w renomowanych fabrykach
i wracajac do DB - to że czegoś nie ma w mojej stopce nie oznacza że z czegoś nie korzystam - patrz dedykowany sterownik do WM, GGWC i 2 czerpni z czego 1 to połaciowy kolektor dachowy - koszt 1 tys zł , inne kolektory komercyjne kosztuja od kilku do kilkunastu tys zł 





> Porównaj allegrowicza i przecietna hurtownie z ekspozycja i okaze sie ze masz 15-20 % ceny a nie 50%............


nie porównuj handlu produktami do usługi jaka jest produkcja i montaż mebli 
marże na produktach na allegro są od 1-2% do powiedzmy 20-30% - wszytsko zalezy od konkurencji i specyfiki produktu
marże na produkcji i usługach są od 50 do 300 a nawet 500% również w zależności od produktu i specyfiki branzy oraz innych czynników o ktorych wcześniej pisałem - tak więc jestem wstanie uwierzyć że ktoś kupił dokładnie TAKĄ SAMĄ kuchnie 50% taniej

----------


## Kasia242

> Kafelki na tarasie odpadają bez względu na to kto je kładzie


Bzdura na maxa :smile: 

Kolejny wielki mit na FM

----------


## Kasia242

> przyjedz i sprawdź - OK ? ja kilka odrywałem i kładłem od nowa - wiem jak sie trzymają 
> 
> 
> 
> j


Problem w tym ze to jak się trzymają płytki po położeniu nijak się ma do tego czy zostało to fachowo zrobione,chodzi o to żeby płytki trzymały się także po 20-30 latach... oczywiście być może wielu po takim czasie i tak kładzie nowe ale to nie ma nic do rzeczy.Płytki powinno się kłaść prawidłowo najpierw technologicznie, potem jest dopiero estetyka co jest pojęciem subiektywnym oglądając niektóre dzienniki budowy :stir the pot: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## firewall

> Kafelki na tarasie odpadają bez względu na to kto je kładzie


Tyle samo zależy od położenia, co od samej budowy i konstrukcji tarasu.

----------


## Xerses

> Wszystko zalezy od człowieka i jego wiedzy i umiejętności. Co do hydrauliki i c.o - czemu nie? Jak na razie 15 lat działa bez zakłóceń. Projekt i wykonanie własne.


gratuluje. ilu jest tu takich jeszcze speców? ile osób sie tutaj wypowiada? a ile tylko czyta i się buduje? ilu tylko się buduje i nie czyta niczego? jestes promilem- dlatego rozpisywanie się co to nie można samemu wykonać jest według mnie mąceniem ludziom w mózgach. ale to tylko moja ocena  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Czemu kwestionujesz prace, których nie widziałeś? Jak ktoś robi coś pierwszy raz- to zawsze musi być spartolone? 
> Też wiele rzeczy robiłem sam- mam smykałkę do majsterkowania, co w wielu rzeczach mi pomaga, choć czasem brakuje jeszcze jednej ręki 
> I wierz lub nie, zanim coś zrobiłem pierwszy raz sprawdzałem gdzie się da, jak to można wykonać- nie tylko czytając, oglądając obrazki, ale i w realu. 
> Komuś prace remontowe, instalacyjne mogą sprawiać trudność, ja nie mam z tym problemów. Gdy będę robił podłogówkę, też zrobię nie po fachowemu:  "co 15cm i będzie Pan zadowolony" - będzie OZC i potem robota.


nie kwestionuje. poddaje w wątpliwość takie podejście do tematu. Kawał czasu temu też sobie pomyslałem że co tam wstawie sobie sam okna w domu w kótrym jeszcze obecnie mieszkam. Wstawiłem. 9 lat stoją, nie przeciekają. Nawet sa w pionie i w poziomie. Nie mniej wykończenie już mi tak super pięknie nie poszło. Z jednej strony krzywo lekko zrobiłem. Nie wspominam o czasie jaki przy tym zmarnowałem, syfie w mieszkaniu i wogóle w całym tym zamieszaniu. Czy było warto? A to było tylko okno za 900 zł. A teraz weź sobie kup materiał np na CO , weź poradnik i rób. Jak spierniczysz i stracisz parenaście tysięcy - (a jak pozalewasz zrobisz wykończenia)- to pójdzie w dziesiątki tysięcy - tylko po to aby zaoszczędzić 4k  hydraulikowi - to powodzenia.

Sam wiele pracy wykonałem sam - bo się na tym znam , ale za tematy których nie dotykałem - sie nie biore - kafelki dałem do robienia osobie która to robi na codzień. Bo jak spierniczy - to odkuje i kupi za własne pieniądze i zrobi drugi raz. Jak ty spierniczysz - albo szmira zostanie - ale znowu plecy. Jest takie przysłowie. Chytry traci dwa razy. Nie dawno podłączałem wodę i kanalizacje. Zaoferował się jeden z kuzynów żony , że zrobi za darmo   chociaż wiem że w kopaniu jest mało doświadczony. i co......... całe szczęście że z gościem od TP na lewo załatwiłem bo rozwalił kabel telekomunikacyjny 100- żyłowy. Efekt? Jestem 500 zł w plecy a mogłem być nawet 3 tysiaki gdyby poszło oficjalnie. Gdybym wziął gościa z koparką za godzine kopania wziąłby 200 - 300 zł  i nie byłby to mój problem. Na mapach ten kabel był - ale troche w innym miejscu..... ale kogo to obchodzi. Więc prosze nie przesadzajcie.

----------


## Xerses

> nie porównuj handlu produktami do usługi jaka jest produkcja i montaż mebli 
> marże na produktach na allegro są od 1-2% do powiedzmy 20-30% - wszytsko zalezy od konkurencji i specyfiki produktu
> marże na produkcji i usługach są od 50 do 300 a nawet 500% również w zależności od produktu i specyfiki branzy oraz innych czynników o ktorych wcześniej pisałem - tak więc jestem wstanie uwierzyć że ktoś kupił dokładnie TAKĄ SAMĄ kuchnie 50% taniej


w jakiej branży jest 500 % ?? zrezygnuje z pracy w tej branży budowlanej bo wychodzi na to że to bez sensu  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Tyle samo zależy od położenia, co od samej budowy i konstrukcji tarasu.


prawda

----------


## Kwitko

A wiecie że bardzo mnie pocieszyliście z tymi kafelkami. Mam nadzieję że u mnie też nie będą odpadać  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

> w jakiej branży jest 500 % ?? zrezygnuje z pracy w tej branży budowlanej bo wychodzi na to że to bez sensu


Np. w branży reklamowej  :wink: 
Też miałem przygodę z kablem, który położyli idealnie w granicy działki , kopiąc na słupek go zahaczyłem. Sami zrobili, bo co mnie obchodzi, że kabel położyli na moim bez zgody? 

Powracając do prac na budowie- na pewno nie zrobię rzeczy, które wymagają uprawnień  i większej wiedzy -np. instalacja gazowa i podłączenie rozdzielni prądu. Spotkałem się niestety z przypadkami, że ludzie to robią (gaz), a ktoś klepnie pieczątkę i jest git. Dla mnie to jakby podpisać zgodę na samobójstwo. Więc tu się zgadzam- nie przesadzać.

----------


## Xerses

> Np. w branży reklamowej 
> Też miałem przygodę z kablem, który położyli idealnie w granicy działki , kopiąc na słupek go zahaczyłem. Sami zrobili, bo co mnie obchodzi, że kabel położyli na moim bez zgody? 
> 
> Powracając do prac na budowie- na pewno nie zrobię rzeczy, które wymagają uprawnień  i większej wiedzy -np. instalacja gazowa i podłączenie rozdzielni prądu. Spotkałem się niestety z przypadkami, że ludzie to robią (gaz), a ktoś klepnie pieczątkę i jest git. Dla mnie to jakby podpisać zgodę na samobójstwo. Więc tu się zgadzam- nie przesadzać.


Mój był na mojej działce. Tylko szedł sobie prosto, a potem nagle robił takie małe kółko w głąb działki, nikt go sie w tym miejscu nie spodziewał. Oczywiście folia położona na kablu. Ale tłumaczenia nie było. I zamiast 300 stówki w plecy byłem 500  :smile: . O nerwach itp nie wspominam.
Czasami po prostu nie warto i na budowie to się o tym już kilka razy przekonałem  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## marynata

> A wiecie że bardzo mnie pocieszyliście z tymi kafelkami. Mam nadzieję że u mnie też nie będą odpadać


Dlaczego kafelki na tarasie na gruncie(nawet tym betonowym).
Co innego wiszący balkon,tam nie ma większego wyboru.
Nawet jak są jakimś cudem zrobione tak że w perspektywie nie odpadną(słabym punktem jest fuga,praca tarasu plus praca kafli każdy w swoją stronę,zawsze gdzieś tam będzie właziła woda),to jednak taras to jest taras i jeżeli go użytkujemy normalnie,to zawsze gdzieś coś tam upadnie,ukruszy się,utłucze itd.
Tyle jest w chwili obecnej pięknych płyt tarasowych,które montuje się szybko i na luzno i z możliwością bezproblemowej wymiany,ze aż szkoda układać gres,który brzydko się starzeje.

----------


## Xerses

> Dlaczego kafelki na tarasie na gruncie(nawet tym betonowym).
> Co innego wiszący balkon,tam nie ma większego wyboru.
> Nawet jak są jakimś cudem zrobione tak że w perspektywie nie odpadną(słabym punktem jest fuga,praca tarasu plus praca kafli każdy w swoją stronę,zawsze gdzieś tam będzie właziła woda),to jednak taras to jest taras i jeżeli go użytkujemy normalnie,to zawsze gdzieś coś tam upadnie,ukruszy się,utłucze itd.
> Tyle jest w chwili obecnej pięknych płyt tarasowych,które montuje się szybko i na luzno i z możliwością bezproblemowej wymiany,ze aż szkoda układać gres,który brzydko się starzeje.


Nie wiem o co chodzi z tym odpadaniem. Moi rodzice maja na schodach płytki - z 20 lat. Leje na nie, pada śnieg, zamarza woda, itd itp. I jak do tej pory odpadła tylko jedna płytka - ale nie wiem czy sama z siebie czy ktoś jej pomógł i sie nie przyznał. Już czas na ich wymiane bo stare i niemodne. Ale jakiegos problemu z odpadaniem to nie ma. Może dlatego że ktoś wiedział jak to położyć?  :smile:  Mojej tesciowej 3 lata temu kładl płytki  na chodniku taki dziadek co to się zna - położył - nawet ładnie, równo - tylko nie wiedział że co jakiś czas na dłuższych przebiegach trzeba dylatacje zrobić. Efekt ? Znający sie na rzeczy już wiedzą. Teraz tam leży ładna kostka brukowa............  :smile:  Ale to tak mimochodem. Jaką welną i jakiej grubości ocieplaliście poddasze i czy to się sprawdziło tego lata w te pare upalnych dni?

----------


## marynata

Xerses,u mnie np też nie poodpadały,ale popękały.Nieładnie to wygląda,gres się brzydko starzeje.
Myślę że w idei taniego budowania gdzie inwestor wyznaje zasadę że dom ma być dla niego,a nie on dla domu,powinno się patrzeć także przyszłościowo na przyszłe remonty,łatwość i koszt ich przeprowadzania.
Może taką wiedzę zdobywa się mając już dom,przy pierwszym jest zawsze trudniej dokonać wyborów.
Myśli człowiek-eee,remont łazienki dopiero za 15 lat,kiedy to będzie-a 15 lat szybko mija i trzeba tą obłożoną do sufitu trumnę skuć i położyć coś nowego,albo siedzieć w jednym wystroju do końca życia i zgrzytać zębami.Moje dwa podstawowe doświadczenia-nigdy drewnianej podłogi i jak najmniej kafli.

----------


## Xerses

> Xerses,u mnie np też nie poodpadały,ale popękały.Nieładnie to wygląda,gres się brzydko starzeje.
> Myślę że w idei taniego budowania gdzie inwestor wyznaje zasadę że dom ma być dla niego,a nie on dla domu,powinno się patrzeć także przyszłościowo na przyszłe remonty,łatwość i koszt ich przeprowadzania.
> Może taką wiedzę zdobywa się mając już dom,przy pierwszym jest zawsze trudniej dokonać wyborów.
> Myśli człowiek-eee,remont łazienki dopiero za 15 lat,kiedy to będzie-a 15 lat szybko mija i trzeba tą obłożoną do sufitu trumnę skuć i położyć coś nowego,albo siedzieć w jednym wystroju do końca życia i zgrzytać zębami.Moje dwa podstawowe doświadczenia-nigdy drewnianej podłogi i jak najmniej kafli.


Hehehe , sa tacy co mówią że biednego nie stać na tanie rzeczy. - i to się niestety romzywa z ideą Taniego domu. Myśle jednak że nie mozna się dac zwariować w pogoni za......... niewazne czym  :smile:

----------


## marynata

Nie chodzi też tylko i wyłącznie o to żeby to wykończenie było drogie lub tanie,ale żeby było jakby to ująć łatwo zmienialne.Po kiego grzyba ja mam kuć kafle na tarasie,jak płyty tarasowe wymienię dużo łatwiej?
Potrzeba zmiany jest naturalną potrzebą człowieka.
A rzeczy niekoniecznie się psuja,ale na pewno się starzeją.

----------


## fenix2

> Moje dwa podstawowe doświadczenia-nigdy drewnianej podłogi i jak najmniej kafli.


Ja nie dasz kafli to malowanie co 2 lata łazienki.

----------


## Kwitko

*marynata*  ja byłam zdecydowana na kostkę jednak przeważyły względy ekonomiczne. Po prostu płytki wyjdą taniej  :sad:

----------


## Xerses

> *marynata*  ja byłam zdecydowana na kostkę jednak przeważyły względy ekonomiczne. Po prostu płytki wyjdą taniej


I bądź tu madrym co wybrać :smile:

----------


## marynata

Fenix,oczywiście w słabych punktach kafle,ale tam gdzie nie trzeba farba lub fornir i nie wiem dlaczego ma być do malowania?
Moim sufitom w łazienkach od x lat nic się nie dzieje.

Kwitko,co konkretnie porównywałaś?

policz np dla takiej płytki do ułożenia której nie potrzebujesz kleju i nawet betonowej płyty
http://allegro.pl/plyta-tarasowa-awb...579389880.html

----------


## firewall

Marynata, pisałaś o płytach tarasowych i zastanawiałem się co to takiego. Teraz dzięki pokazaniu aukcji już wiem co to takiego. Jest to po prostu kolorowa płyta chodnikowa. W takim razie po co wydawać pieniądze na budowę płyty na fundamencie i klejenie tego niej. Prościej ubić pod taras pospółkę, dać piach i na to położyć te płyty. Szybciej i taniej. Jak taras wysoko to zrobić betonową opaskę.

----------


## bitter

firewall w 100% zgadzam się z Tobą. Nie rozumiem po co ludziom tarasy z betonu - drożej i mniej trwale. Pierwszy taki zrobiłem i nie wiem po cholerę. A nowym domu - podsypka z tłucznia, piasek i płyty tarasowe z pozbruku lub polbruku. Taras będzie 25cm na poziomem ziemi ale ponieważ chciałem aby był tylko 8 to podsypuję go ziemią i łagodnie opadam z nią od tarasu w stronę płotu - jak się ktoś nie przyjrzy to nie widzi, że teren jest ze spadkiem.

----------


## marynata

Semmelrock i libet chyba z tych droższych,ale cóż,dobrego gresu antypoślizgowego i mrozoodpornego też za darmo nie rozdają.

----------


## KK2012

Tak nawiązując do kafelek, poskąpiłem trochę grosza na kafle 30x60 do jednego z pomieszczeń, płaciłem 35 zł za m2 bodajże i wyglądają świetnie, w kartonie i rękach. Okazało się, że w połowie dłuższej strony maja taki brzuszek, patrząc na kafle tego nie widać, dopiero przy próbie ułożenia i dopasowania.  :big grin:  Na szczęście można to zamaskować, ale nie mogłem już położyć kafli w taki wzór jak chciałem.

----------


## slomka

A ja znowu ztym pytaniem , bo mi nikt nie podpowiedział - wjazd na działkę mam z drogi powiatowej, do granicy działki mam 4,5 m (okołol), gdzie mam zgłosic chęć budowy podjazdu?

----------


## PeZet

> (...) rozpisywanie się co to nie można samemu wykonać jest według mnie mąceniem ludziom w mózgach.


Mylisz się, Xerses. 
Samodzielna budowa chaty jest wykonalna, choć cholernie męcząca. 
Wymaga zdobycia raptem wycinka wiedzy posiadanej przez zawodowców.
Mniejszy trud niż skończenie czterech klas ogólniaka.

Ludzie samodzielnie budują i dzielą się doświadczeniami z innymi, co samodzielnie budują.
Gdzie tu mącenie w mózgach?

Jak ktoś coś spieprzy, to poprawia. 
Jeśli wybuli naście tysięcy za poprawki, to jego sprawa i dowodzi raczej tego, że się nie naumiał i nie wiedział co robi, aniżeli tego, że samodzielna budowa jest niewykonalna.




> ale to tylko moja ocena


Masz rację, Xerses.

----------


## Xerses

> Mylisz się, Xerses. 
> Samodzielna budowa chaty jest wykonalna, choć cholernie męcząca. 
> Wymaga zdobycia raptem wycinka wiedzy posiadanej przez zawodowców.
> Mniejszy trud niż skończenie czterech klas ogólniaka.
> 
> Ludzie samodzielnie budują i dzielą się doświadczeniami z innymi, co samodzielnie budują.
> Gdzie tu mącenie w mózgach?
> 
> Jak ktoś coś spieprzy, to poprawia. 
> ...


Jest wykonalna, jest męcząca, jest tańsza i pewnie jeszcze kilka tych przymiotników by sie dało wymienić. Niezgodze się jednak ze stwierdzeniem że jest Ci potrzebny tylko wycinek wiedzy fachowca. Bo mimo tego że sobie poczytasz na necie, ktoś Ci cos tam podpowie - to i tak nie zmieni faktu - że będziesz tylko teoretykiem w tym temacie. A chyba nie będzie odkryciem ameryki że w każdym zawodzie teoria a praktyka to dwa światy. Tylko ewentualne konsekwencje mogą być tego różne. Bo jak sobie położysz źle płytki - co najwyżej sie o nie bedziesz potykał, ale jak cos skaszanisz przy budowie murów, stropu czy dachu.................... 
Brak praktyki w tym segmencie może mieć bardzo duże konsekwencje. Czasami mała pierdoła przy wznoszeniu murów, bedzie się ciągneła aż do końcowego etapu budowy, za każdym razem utrudniając realizacje projektu. A tego nie da sie wyczytac w internecie.... stąd moje stwierdzenie o mąceniu w mózgach. Bo jak się czyta i patrzy na to z boku - to się stwierdza że żadna filozofia. A jak przychodzi co do czego - to jest zonk i milion poprawek, większe koszty etc. Oczywiście temat nie dotyczy wszystkich........... ale nie oszukujmy się wiekszość ludzi kielni w ręku nie miała  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> A ja znowu ztym pytaniem , bo mi nikt nie podpowiedział - wjazd na działkę mam z drogi powiatowej, do granicy działki mam 4,5 m (okołol), gdzie mam zgłosic chęć budowy podjazdu?


Nie znam dokładnie tych  dziwnych przepisów ale zapewne do właściciela drogi - czyli skoro powiatowa - to do starostwa.

----------


## gall86

xerses - wedlug mnie jezeli ktos ma troche oleju w glowie to jezeli nie jest czegos pewny to zapyta kierbuda czy fachowca, a nie bedzie czegos robil na zasadzie - a moze sie uda. w koncu do dom a nie drewutnia.

----------


## lukep3

własnie jestem po budowie wjazdu na drogę miejską - skończyłem papierologię jakoś w sierpniu a zacząłem chyba koniec kwietnia (sama robota fizyczna jeden dzień)  :smile:  - dochodzę do wniosku iż załatwienie pozwolenia na budowę budynku mieszkalnego do pikuś w porównaniu do wjazdu - chyba napisze jakiś blog hehe - to jest dopiero absurd - zainteresowanym chętnie pomogę

----------


## KK2012

Pierwszy dom zawsze będzie mniej lub bardziej spartaczony, niekoniecznie konstrukcyjnie, ale chociażby funkcjonalnie. Niezależnie czy będziemy go robili sami czy zrobią to za nas inni, oni też popełniają błędy. Dom trzeba wybudować, zamieszkać w nim i wtedy można coś na jego temat powiedzieć. Osobiście jestem już chwilę przed wprowadzeniem się, a rzeczy, które zrobiłbym inaczej jest cała lista pomimo tego, że większość prac wykonały mi profesjonalne firmy.

----------


## dr_au

*Xerses* - obawiam się, że i tak duża cześć budowlańców to ludzie z łapanki, też robiący to pierwszy raz, tyle że z mniejszą motywacją, bo nie dla siebie. W murowaniu nie ma nic trudnego. Trudne (czyt. wymagające praktyki) może być zbrojenie stropów czy zrobienie więźby. Układanie płytek wymaga też pewnej praktyki, ale można zacząć od mało widocznego miejsca.

PS. Nie, nie zamierzam nic robić samemu. Po prostu niejedną budowę widziałem  :wink: .ś

----------


## firewall

Obecne technologie zmierzają do zastąpienia wiedzy specjalisty na rzecz systemu idiotoodpornego obsługiwanego przez średniorozgarniętego, w małym stopniu umiejącego czytać i pisać robotnika . Klej, zaprawa - gotowa(dolać wody), instalacja - przyciąć rurki, włożyć do odpowiedniego kształtownika, zakręcić, tynk wewn. -nałożyć klej na płytę k-g , docisnąć do ściany, zaszpachlować(szpachla może być nawet gotowa z kubełka bez rozrabiania), wentylacja mechaniczna to samo na podstawie projektu(przyciąć rure, wetknąć do końców urządzeń i tyle).
I tak dalej i tak dalej. 
Przykładam rękę do wypuszczania fachowców z branży budowlanej i znam ich możliwości i umiejętności. Może co 20-tego odważyłbym się zatrudnić na budowie swojego domu(ale i tak z duszą na ramieniu).

----------


## DEZET

A ja kielni na budowie nie użyłem, chociaż specjalnie kupiłem- właściwie nie wiem po co, bo klej niewygodnie się nakłada. 
Wystarczyła paca zębata i szpachelka :wink:  Mam znajomych od klimatyzacji- piekarze, ciastkarze, itp. profesje. Ale chłopaki kumaci i o to chodzi.
I często na budowy trafiają ludzie- najpierw do noszenia bloczków, potem do odpowiedzialniejszej pracy, ale praktyki i... chęci nie mają- stąd "kwiatki" na budowach.

----------


## Xerses

> Pierwszy dom zawsze będzie mniej lub bardziej spartaczony, niekoniecznie konstrukcyjnie, ale chociażby funkcjonalnie. Niezależnie czy będziemy go robili sami czy zrobią to za nas inni, oni też popełniają błędy. Dom trzeba wybudować, zamieszkać w nim i wtedy można coś na jego temat powiedzieć. Osobiście jestem już chwilę przed wprowadzeniem się, a rzeczy, które zrobiłbym inaczej jest cała lista pomimo tego, że większość prac wykonały mi profesjonalne firmy.


Hej, nigdzie nie napisałem że firma zrobi Ci lepiej, ale jest spora szansa że sie zna i że zrobi zgodnie ze sztuką. Jeśli coś spartoli - możesz wezwać firmę do poprawienia na własny koszt - lub pozwac sądownie. Warunkiem jest podpisanie wczesniej umowy. Co do funkjonalności to się zgodzę... ponoć dopiero 3 dom jest taki jaki człowiek sobie wymarzył  :big grin:

----------


## kaszpir007

Prawda jest taka że wiele prac wymaga praktyki i doświadczenia Są pewne niuanse i techniki które są znane tylko specjalistom. Człowiek uczy się na błędach i ciągle dokształca ... Teoria nic nie daje . Praktyka (lata praktyki) są najważniejsze ...
Taki gościu po studiach w teorii wie wszystko w praktyce nic nie potrafi. Dopiero po iluś latach osiąga pewny poziom wiedzy praktycznej ...

To chyba dotyczy każdego ...

Każdy po szkole NIC nie umiałł mimo że jego ego i myślenie było że wszystko potrafi bo go tyle nauczyło. Dopiero lata pracy i praktyki dają rezulataty.
Tym właśnie różni się amator / laik od fachowca - wiedzą i doświadczeniem ...

Tego nie nauczy się na forum i nie wyczyta ...

Tak samo chirurg bez doświadczenia i bez lat praktyki jest niczym nie wartym rzeźnikiem (nie obrażając rzeźników).

To właśnie praktyka i szkolenie i ciągłe doszkalanie robi z człowieka fachowca.

W większości przypadków żaden laik i amator nie zbliży się nawet do poziomu prac fachowca , a że coś tam zrobi ?

Można zbić kilka dech i zrobić  "szopę" i być z tego dumny , ale dla fachowca będzie to ciągle zbite malo profesjonalnie kilka dech a nie profesjonalnie wykonana szopa  :smile: 

Ci co tego nie rozumieją sądzę że mają problem , bo tak samo można by podsumować ich pracę.
Przecież to co robią może zrobić ktoś inny bez doświadczenia bo to żaden problem i zrobi to zapewne dużo taniej ?

Ale zapewne zapewne była by awantura że od fachowiec z długoletnim doświadczeniem i żaden amator bez doświadczenia nie będzie lepszy od niego bo to lata praktyki , szkoleń i zdobytej wiedzy i doświadczeń ...

----------


## Xerses

> *Xerses* - obawiam się, że i tak duża cześć budowlańców to ludzie z łapanki, też robiący to pierwszy raz, tyle że z mniejszą motywacją, bo nie dla siebie. W murowaniu nie ma nic trudnego. Trudne (czyt. wymagające praktyki) może być zbrojenie stropów czy zrobienie więźby. Układanie płytek wymaga też pewnej praktyki, ale można zacząć od mało widocznego miejsca.
> 
> PS. Nie, nie zamierzam nic robić samemu. Po prostu niejedną budowę widziałem .ś


Wbrew pozorom dla coniektórych może byc trudne pomalowanie ścian  :smile:  Jak pisałem powyżej - mogą byc ludzie z łapanki ale mając umowe trzymasz takiego za jaja i jeśli nie zrobi zgodnie z Twoim życzeniem - nie dostanie kasy i jeszcze go zaprowadzisz przed oblicze sprawiedliwości  :smile: 
Prosze od razu nie podnoście kwestii opłacalności i czasu o nerwach nie wspominając  :big grin:  Każdy z nas jednak szuka ekipy sprawdzonej, która robiła u znajomego, rodziny itp. Wtedy ryzyko znalezienia partacza jest mniejsze

----------


## Xerses

> Obecne technologie zmierzają do zastąpienia wiedzy specjalisty na rzecz systemu idiotoodpornego obsługiwanego przez średniorozgarniętego, w małym stopniu umiejącego czytać i pisać robotnika . Klej, zaprawa - gotowa(dolać wody), instalacja - przyciąć rurki, włożyć do odpowiedniego kształtownika, zakręcić, tynk wewn. -nałożyć klej na płytę k-g , docisnąć do ściany, zaszpachlować(szpachla może być nawet gotowa z kubełka bez rozrabiania), wentylacja mechaniczna to samo na podstawie projektu(przyciąć rure, wetknąć do końców urządzeń i tyle).
> I tak dalej i tak dalej. 
> Przykładam rękę do wypuszczania fachowców z branży budowlanej i znam ich możliwości i umiejętności. Może co 20-tego odważyłbym się zatrudnić na budowie swojego domu(ale i tak z duszą na ramieniu).


Myślę że tonie tyczy się tylko i wyłącznie budowlańców. Zdaje się że cały system szkolnictwa kreuje nam podobne przypadki.

----------


## KK2012

Wspomniałem bym jeszcze o fakcie, że wielu ludzi, którzy sami wykonali jakieś trudniejsze prace w domu nie wie lub nie chce wiedzieć, że można było to zrobić znacznie lepiej, a przynajmniej nie tak słabo jak jest. Niemniej jednak liczy się praca własna, ewentualne fuszerki mają rekompensować niższy wkład finansowy.

----------


## KK2012

> Wbrew pozorom dla coniektórych może byc trudne pomalowanie ścian  Jak pisałem powyżej - mogą byc ludzie z łapanki ale mając umowe trzymasz takiego za jaja i jeśli nie zrobi zgodnie z Twoim życzeniem - nie dostanie kasy i jeszcze go zaprowadzisz przed oblicze sprawiedliwości 
> Prosze od razu nie podnoście kwestii opłacalności i czasu o nerwach nie wspominając  Każdy z nas jednak szuka ekipy sprawdzonej, która robiła u znajomego, rodziny itp. Wtedy ryzyko znalezienia partacza jest mniejsze


Mam wielu znajomych, którzy zbudowali domy i tylko jednego, który brał faktury (przynajmniej tak twierdzi). Niestety papierki podnoszą koszt budowy na tyle znacznie, że ludzie wolą zatrudniać na czarno. Osobiście w ogóle mnie to nie dziwi, państwo i tak okradnie nas na wiele innych, dodatkowych sposobów, więc kwestie moralne nie istnieją. Problem pojawia się wtedy kiedy człowiek chce wyegzekwować dane zachowanie na wykonawcy po zapłacie i wtedy robi się problem, bo inwestor ma związane ręce.

Dlatego właśnie ludzie biorą sprawdzonego ekipy z polecenia. Faktur (a co za tym idzie realnych umów) i tak prawie nikt nie bierze, ale jest szansa, że zrobią dobrze i przyjdą w razie czego również po zapłacie realizować ustną gwarancję na usterki.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Wspomniałem bym jeszcze o fakcie, że wielu ludzi, którzy sami wykonali jakieś trudniejsze prace w domu nie wie lub nie chce wiedzieć, że można było to zrobić znacznie lepiej, a przynajmniej nie tak słabo jak jest. Niemniej jednak liczy się praca własna, ewentualne fuszerki mają rekompensować niższy wkład finansowy.


Tak niestety jest ..

Sam przy wykończeniówce robiłem dużo sporo sam z teściem i nie ze wszystkiego jestem zadowolony.
Wiem że większość kiedyś jak będzie remont to się poprawi , ale zlecę to już fachowcom ...

Są rzeczy które wymagają doświadczenia i praktyki. Tych amator nie zrobi profesjonalnie nawet jakby mocno się starał ...

----------


## kaszpir007

> Mam wielu znajomych, którzy zbudowali domy i tylko jednego, który brał faktury (przynajmniej tak twierdzi). Niestety papierki podnoszą koszt budowy na tyle znacznie, że ludzie wolą zatrudniać na czarno. Osobiście w ogóle mnie to nie dziwi, państwo i tak okradnie nas na wiele innych, dodatkowych sposobów, więc kwestie moralne nie istnieją. Problem pojawia się wtedy kiedy człowiek chce wyegzekwować dane zachowanie na wykonawcy po zapłacie i wtedy robi się problem, bo inwestor ma związane ręce.
> 
> Dlatego właśnie ludzie biorą sprawdzonego ekipy z polecenia. Faktur (a co za tym idzie realnych umów) i tak prawie nikt nie bierze, ale jest szansa, że zrobią dobrze i przyjdą w razie czego również po zapłacie realizować ustną gwarancję na usterki.


Bo prawda jest taka że duża firma ma duży przerób i ma duże upusty i zupełnie inne ceny u wykonawców ...

Mój "developer" ma własny magazyn z materiałami które kupił rok temu. Ma tak gigantyczne ilości że korzystał z ich chyba z rok na budowę kilku domów.
Pracuje cała rodzina , łacznie z szefem. Pracownicy dostają normalną pensję. Wykonawcy dodatkowi mają zagwarantowaną robotę na kilka miesięcy.
Mają więc inne stawki bo mają gwarancję roboty i to kompleksowej (hydraulik - ogrzewanie , hydraulika) , regipsiarz (sufity podwieszane) , producent okien i jego zespół (dostawa okien i montaż) i itd ...
Mają duuużo niższe ceny ...

I tu cała różnica. Zamawiają duzo , mają duże upusty , mają własnych pracowników którzy mają normalne miesięczne pensje ...

Klient indywidualny nie uzyska nigdy takich cen i jakby chciał faktury , rachunki to wybuduje drożej od firmy ...

----------


## marynata

Prawda jest taka,że każdy inaczej podchodzi do budowy czy do posiadania w ogóle.To co jednego stresuje drugiemu wisi i powiewa.
Znajomi budowali x lat,bardzo dużo swoimi rękami,popełnili wiele błędów które poprawiają cały czas następne x lat.
Ale twierdzą że patrząc z perspektywy czasu podjęliby taką samą decyzję,bo są szczęśliwi,nie stresują ich wzrokowe niedoróbki,z technicznymi powoli sobie radzą,dzieci mają swoje pokoje i nie są pod wpływem stresu związanego ze spłatą kredytu.
Mieszkając w wieżowcu wcale lepiej nie mieli,więc nie chcą mieć idealnie,wystarczy im że maja lepiej.

----------


## bury_kocur

O, i ja myślę podobnie jak znajomi *marynaty.* Sfuszeruję sobie być może coś własnymi rękami i na własne życzenie - ale dopiero by mnie zabolało, jakby sfuszerował to płatny wykonawca! Ciąganie się po sądach i dochodzenie swoich praw tak naprawdę nie ma praktycznego zastosowania - i tak trzeba ponieść koszty naprawy, a potem walczyć o zwrot, tracić czas i nerwy. Zabawa tylko dla cierpliwych i z jakimiś rezerwami finansowymi. Robię sama = jak mi się nie uda, to będę naprawiać z czasem, ale na starcie będzie oszczędność + satysfakcja. Oczywiście nie porywam się na coś, co z gruntu wydaje mi się poza zasięgiem, ale też nie należę do osób, które nigdy nic nie tknęły, a teraz wyobrażają sobie, że osobiście podgonią budowę. Skoro nie raz i nie dwa sami remontowaliśmy mieszkania - to i z wykończeniem nowego domu powinniśmy sobie poradzić przecież  :smile:

----------


## marynata

Ta idea wątku jak zbudować dom w cenie i standardzie mieszkania ciągle gdzieś tu ginie.
Wezmy 3 osoby które maja po 200 tyś.Jedna kupuje mieszkanie w wielkiej płycie,druga buduje samodzielnie dom(jak tam umie ),a trzecia dobiera kredytu i wszystko robi idealnie.
I kto niby jest w lepszej czy gorszej sytuacji?Każda z tych osób ma pewne problemy wynikające z podjętej decyzji.
Czy naprawdę takie ważne jest że położone samodzielnie płytki są krzywe czy farba się nie trzyma bo inwestor o malowaniu pojęcia nie ma?Problem jest jak ktoś zachoruje albo umrze,a nie takie rzeczy.
Oczywiście(żeby nie było) sprawy konstrukcyjne wymagają więcej uwagi.

----------


## firewall

> Myślę że tonie tyczy się tylko i wyłącznie budowlańców. Zdaje się że cały system szkolnictwa kreuje nam podobne przypadki.


To Ministerstwo Edukacji Narodowej kreuje wyrób fachowcopodobny a nie szkolnictwo. Skoro uważają że wyszkolenie fachowca jest najtańsze to tak jest. A jak wyglądają egzaminy zawodowe? Pisze się co zrobiłoby się i w jaki sposob. MEN uważa że znając instrukcję wykona się wszystko w realnym świecie od odlewu, poprzez obróbkę mechaniczną, czy też pilotaż statku.A wszystko bez praktyki bo przecież MEN nie da złotówki. Powstały słynne Centra Kształcenia Praktycznego ( bo dała kasę UE ), stoją tam piękne maszyny uruchamiane jak przyjdą oficjele. A na codzień nic się nie dzieje bo nie ma na materiały, prąd, części zamienne itd. 
Dlatego producenci idą w kierunku mksymalnego uproszczenia montażu kosztem większej ceny( a przy okazji większy zysk i obrót dla nich).

----------


## bitter

> jest że położone samodzielnie płytki są krzywe czy farba się nie trzyma bo inwestor o malowaniu pojęcia nie ma?


A to już chyba zależy od tego jaką masz wrażliwość na spartoloną robotę. Ja robię mnóstwo rzeczy na budowie samodzielnie. Od prostego wykopania rowu (choć to też można spartolić), poprzez wieszanie rynien, malowanie ścian kończąc na zrobieniu wentylacji mechanicznej i zbudowaniu od podstaw obudowy kominka. Są jednak rzeczy, których nie tknę bo się już sparzyłem. Nie umiem położyć kafelek, nie umiem wytynkować ściany i nie umiem (co się okazało na tej budowie) zrobić prosto murka pod płotem. Wszystko wydawało się łatwe i teoretyczną wiedzę mam. Niestety zabrakło praktyki. I wielu mówi, że ten murek jest ok, że na pierwszy raz to i super ale mnie to kłuje w oczy i już. Ja więc nie należę do tych co będą spokojnie potykać się o krzywe płytki, patrzeć całe życie na krzywy płot więc zatrudniam do tego firmy i już Zatrudniam z polecenia, takie których robotę widziałem np. u sąsiada. Tak mam właśnie ludzi od płotu frontowego, kostki, sufitów GK, kafelkarza itp. I muszę za to zapłacić ale mam za to ŚWIĘTY SPOKÓJ a to jest bezcenne.

----------


## pawelkokosz

> A to już chyba zależy od tego jaką masz wrażliwość na spartoloną robotę. Ja robię mnóstwo rzeczy na budowie samodzielnie. Od prostego wykopania rowu (choć to też można spartolić), poprzez wieszanie rynien, malowanie ścian kończąc na zrobieniu wentylacji mechanicznej i zbudowaniu od podstaw obudowy kominka. Są jednak rzeczy, których nie tknę bo się już sparzyłem. Nie umiem położyć kafelek, nie umiem wytynkować ściany i nie umiem (co się okazało na tej budowie) zrobić prosto murka pod płotem. Wszystko wydawało się łatwe i teoretyczną wiedzę mam. Niestety zabrakło praktyki. I wielu mówi, że ten murek jest ok, że na pierwszy raz to i super ale mnie to kłuje w oczy i już. Ja więc nie należę do tych co będą spokojnie potykać się o krzywe płytki, patrzeć całe życie na krzywy płot więc zatrudniam do tego firmy i już Zatrudniam z polecenia, takie których robotę widziałem np. u sąsiada. Tak mam właśnie ludzi od płotu frontowego, kostki, sufitów GK, kafelkarza itp. I muszę za to zapłacić ale mam za to ŚWIĘTY SPOKÓJ a to jest bezcenne.


Święte słowa Bitter..ja dlatego czekałem z wykończeniem bo znajomi ludkowie, których znam od 15 lat mieli zajęte terminy, ale jak już weszli to chodzenie na budowę z małżonką to był właśnie ŚWIĘTY SPOKÓJ....cisza, żadnych komentarzy....po prostu miodzio lodzio  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Mam wielu znajomych, którzy zbudowali domy i tylko jednego, który brał faktury (przynajmniej tak twierdzi). Niestety papierki podnoszą koszt budowy na tyle znacznie, że ludzie wolą zatrudniać na czarno. Osobiście w ogóle mnie to nie dziwi, państwo i tak okradnie nas na wiele innych, dodatkowych sposobów, więc kwestie moralne nie istnieją. Problem pojawia się wtedy kiedy człowiek chce wyegzekwować dane zachowanie na wykonawcy po zapłacie i wtedy robi się problem, bo inwestor ma związane ręce.
> 
> Dlatego właśnie ludzie biorą sprawdzonego ekipy z polecenia. Faktur (a co za tym idzie realnych umów) i tak prawie nikt nie bierze, ale jest szansa, że zrobią dobrze i przyjdą w razie czego również po zapłacie realizować ustną gwarancję na usterki.


niekoniecznie - podpisanie umowy - nie oznacza że musisz brac na to fakturę. zwykła umowa cywilno-prawna.

----------


## marynata

> A to już chyba zależy od tego jaką masz wrażliwość na spartoloną robotę.


Wrażliwość warto wcześniej dopasować do kwoty jaką się dysponuje  :wink: 
Zauważyłam że nie przejmują się niedoróbkami ci którzy je mają,a słyszą w tym temacie połajanki od innych  :eek: 
Ja nikomu nie doradzam żeby robił sam i partolił,ale zwracam uwagę,żeby nie krytykować innych.

----------


## KK2012

> Wrażliwość warto wcześniej dopasować do kwoty jaką się dysponuje 
> Zauważyłam że nie przejmują się niedoróbkami ci którzy je mają,a słyszą w tym temacie połajanki od innych 
> Ja nikomu nie doradzam żeby robił sam i partolił,ale zwracam uwagę,żeby nie krytykować innych.


Wielu ludziom, którzy porwali się na budowę domu systemem gospodarczym zwyczajnie ciężko przyznać się do błędów, nawet w internecie, aby z nich nie szydzono i wyszli na zaradnych, a nie głupich. Poza tym, z doświadczenia powiem, że praca własna zwyczajnie cieszy, nawet jak nie wyszło tak jak by to zrobił ktoś kto robi to od lat np. 15. 




> Czy naprawdę takie ważne jest że położone samodzielnie płytki są krzywe czy farba się nie trzyma bo inwestor o malowaniu pojęcia nie ma?Problem jest jak ktoś zachoruje albo umrze,a nie takie rzeczy.


Niektórzy do spraw detalicznych przykładają dużą wagę inni mniej, szczególnie jeśli muszą, bo wynajęcie ekipy jest zbyt kosztowne.

----------


## marynata

> zwyczajnie ciężko przyznać się do błędów,


Ale oni nie muszą się do niczego przyznawać,tu nie konfesjonał ani komenda stołeczna.
Nie o tym mowa.

----------


## bitter

> Wrażliwość warto wcześniej dopasować do kwoty jaką się dysponuje  [...]


No tak to już inna sprawa. Dlatego porywając się na dom trzeba wiedzieć czego się chce i co można zrobić samemu dobrze a co nie. Warto realizować marzenia i na pewno ideą tego wątku powinno być uświadamianie ludziom że lepiej zbudować mniejszy dom ekipami niż większy tyrając samemu. Nie piszę tutaj o pracach które sprawiają przyjemność jako oderwanie od codzienności jak np. dla mnie budowa kominka (dla zainteresowanych relacja w moim dzienniku na przedostatniej stronie) a o tyraniu wieczorami, na urlopie w święta soboty i niedziele. Ja mimo iż wiele robią mi ekipy spędzam na budowie 7 dni w tygodniu. I sprawia mi to przyjemność ale dlatego, że robię co umiem, jestem zadowolony z efektów i wiem, że niektóre rzeczy mam z głowy bo zrobią to inni. Dziś jak patrzę na mój dom 106m2 do którego zaraz się wprowadzę uważam, że byłbym w stanie wykroić jeszcze z 10 a może i 15 metrów mniej bez uszczerbku dla estetyki i funkcjonalności. No ale pierwszy dom miał 200m po podłogach więc 106 to i tak sukces.

----------


## slomka

> Nie znam dokładnie tych  dziwnych przepisów ale zapewne do właściciela drogi - czyli skoro powiatowa - to do starostwa.


Dzieki,tak myslałam... :wink:

----------


## KK2012

> niekoniecznie - podpisanie umowy - nie oznacza że musisz brac na to fakturę. zwykła umowa cywilno-prawna.


Jak najbardziej. Chodziło mi jednak np. o materiały, które są często wliczone w cenę wykonania danej usługi, nie każdy bierze na to fakturę i często wykonawcy nie chcą się nią dzielić, ponieważ zarabiają na materiałach.

----------


## KK2012

> Ale oni nie muszą się do niczego przyznawać,tu nie konfesjonał ani komenda stołeczna.
> Nie o tym mowa.


Jak najbardziej o tym, gdyż często czyta się gloryfikowanie pracy własnej bez wspomnienia o negatywnych stronach takiego przedsięwzięcia, nawet jeśli takie nastąpiły.

----------


## Xerses

> Jak najbardziej. Chodziło mi jednak np. o materiały, które są często wliczone w cenę wykonania danej usługi, nie każdy bierze na to fakturę i często wykonawcy nie chcą się nią dzielić, ponieważ zarabiają na materiałach.


Hehe a no to tak. Ja jednak staram sie unikac wykonawców z materiałami. Zawsze wychodzi drożej. Jedynym wykonawca który mi cos robił na budowie z własnym materiałem to była firma od okien - miała własną piankę itp. Teraz będzie drugi - montaż drzwi i schodów - ale to zupełnie inna piłka bo najpierw wydebiłem dobra cene za zamówienie - wyszło ponad 26 k - a potem w ramach gratisu "poposiłem" o montaż. Hehehe i sie zgodzili.

Oczywiście wszystko na umowe - pomimo braku faktury za zamówienie  :smile:

----------


## marynata

Odwieczny problem tego wątku nie mieć nic czy mieć byle co.

Nie lubię tego robić,ale muszę pokazać przykładowy dziennik,może wielu osobom włączy się takie coś jak empatia  :wink: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...30#post5520130

----------


## kaszpir007

> No tak to już inna sprawa. Dlatego porywając się na dom trzeba wiedzieć czego się chce i co można zrobić samemu dobrze a co nie. Warto realizować marzenia i na pewno ideą tego wątku powinno być uświadamianie ludziom że lepiej zbudować mniejszy dom ekipami niż większy tyrając samemu. Nie piszę tutaj o pracach które sprawiają przyjemność jako oderwanie od codzienności jak np. dla mnie budowa kominka (dla zainteresowanych relacja w moim dzienniku na przedostatniej stronie) a o tyraniu wieczorami, na urlopie w święta soboty i niedziele. Ja mimo iż wiele robią mi ekipy spędzam na budowie 7 dni w tygodniu. I sprawia mi to przyjemność ale dlatego, że robię co umiem, jestem zadowolony z efektów i wiem, że niektóre rzeczy mam z głowy bo zrobią to inni. Dziś jak patrzę na mój dom 106m2 do którego zaraz się wprowadzę uważam, że byłbym w stanie wykroić jeszcze z 10 a może i 15 metrów mniej bez uszczerbku dla estetyki i funkcjonalności. No ale pierwszy dom miał 200m po podłogach więc 106 to i tak sukces.


Wiesz co , ja u siebie wykończeniówkę robiłem w większości sam z teściem ...
Nie ukrywam że powodem był brak kasy a nie "że lubię i sprawia przyjemność" ...

Nie jestem już młody i tyranie od 8.00 do 21.00 , dzień w dzień (urlop) i potem po pracy sprawiało mi przyjemność.
W tym czasie schudłem 10kg i się rozchorowałem ...
W domu poprostu padałem ...

Oczywiście cieszy zrobienie czegoś samemu ale mnie jeszcze bardziej cieszy jak ktoś zrobi to za mnie  :wink: 

Są prace które spacjalistom zajmują duuuuuuuużo mniej czasu niż amatorowi bo specjaliście mają odpowiednie maszyny/urządzenia "patenty" i wiedzą jak to sie robi ...

Pamiętam jak u znajomego był kafelkarz. Miał z sobą maszynę co cięcia płytek za kilka tysięcy złotych. Maszyna bardzo precyzyjna , potrafiła pięknie ciąć pod kątem.
U mnie płytki kładł mój teściu (złota rączka). Położył ładnie (już wcześniej kładł) ale jak porównam to ze specjalistą to od razu widać różnicę w położeniu i obróbce ...

Ja u siebie też robiłem sporo rzeczy sam i wiem że wszystko wyszło tak jak powinno , ale to właśnie ta różnica pomiędzy fachowcem a laikiem ...

Wybacz ale wciskanie kitu że wielogodzinna praca (na budowie) po pracy to przyjemność to chyba jakiś żart ...

Jak dla mnie przyjemność to pójść sobie do restauracji z rodziną , do kina czy nawet spacer ...
Męczenie się w brudzie , kurzu , pyle i wykonywanie męczącej pracy nie jest dla mnie rozrywką ani przyjmnnością ...

Dla mnie to męczarnia , ale często niestety muszę to znosić bo brak kasy aby zatrudnić do wszystkiego fachowców ...

----------


## KK2012

> Hehe a no to tak. Ja jednak staram sie unikac wykonawców z materiałami. Zawsze wychodzi drożej. Jedynym wykonawca który mi cos robił na budowie z własnym materiałem to była firma od okien - miała własną piankę itp. Teraz będzie drugi - montaż drzwi i schodów - ale to zupełnie inna piłka bo najpierw wydebiłem dobra cene za zamówienie - wyszło ponad 26 k - a potem w ramach gratisu "poposiłem" o montaż. Hehehe i sie zgodzili.
> 
> Oczywiście wszystko na umowe - pomimo braku faktury za zamówienie


Różnie bywa. U mnie np. jak robili tynki i posadzki to brałem materiał od nich. Dla mnie wyszło praktycznie tak samo jakbym kupował w hurtowni materiałów budowlanych, ale co ważniejsze dodatkowo sami kupili, przywieźli, posprzątali itd. mi to pasowało. Jak inna ekipa robiła wykończeniówkę to z kolei kupowali sami i brali fakturki, za które płaciłem po przekonaniu się organoleptycznie, że towar trafił do domu.

----------


## KK2012

*kaszpir007* - niektórzy lubią zrobić coś sami, a później podziwiać efekty swojej pracy, być bohaterem w swoim domu, jak w reklamie.

Niemniej jednak masz rację. Jeśli ktoś ma pieniądze to zawsze weźmie ekipę (pomijam kwestie wkręcenia żarówki czy wymiany uszczelki w kranie) i nie będzie rozprawiał nad tym czy coś spierniczą czy nie. Najwyżej poprawią.

----------


## marynata

> Jeśli ktoś ma pieniądze to zawsze weźmie ekipę


Eeeee nieprawda.Są ludzie którzy nie mogą żyć z faktem,że ktoś tam coś zrobił być może nie po ich myśli.Ja buduje ekipami i co,bardzo często siedzę po tzw nocach na budowie żeby zrobić coś za co i tak zapłacę!(oczywiście rzeczy leżące w zasięgu moich możliwości),bo potem przezywam że jak mnie nie było,to pewnie odpierniczyli to czy tamto(zazwyczaj rzecz której już nie widać).Oczywiście żadnej przyjemności mi to nie sprawia,wręcz przeciwnie.
Teraz jestem przed ocieplaniem i najchętniej sama bym to robiła,bo już mam czarne wizje.
Podsumowując
pewnych rzeczy już nie zobaczysz
nie każdy ma czas na to żeby ekipy dokonywały poprawek

----------


## bitter

> Jak dla mnie przyjemność to pójść sobie do restauracji z rodziną , do kina czy nawet spacer ...
> Męczenie się w brudzie , kurzu , pyle i wykonywanie męczącej pracy nie jest dla mnie rozrywką ani przyjmnnością ...


Jeden lubi żonę drugi teściową  :wink:  tak już jest. Ja nawet jakbym miał kasę taką jakbym chciał mieć to pewne rzeczy zrobił bym sam bo od dziecka mam nieodpartą potrzebę majsterkowania i tworzenia. Cóż tak mnie skonstruowano. Satysfakcja ze zrobienia czegoś jest tak ogromna, że rekompensuje wysiłek i trud. Ja złamałem kość w nadgarstku spadając z drabiny ale poza tym schudłem 6kg i spadł mi cholesterol o dwa progi w dół osiągając poziom oczekiwany. Więc suma sumarów wyzdrowiałem. Nie przeczę, że już powoli czuje się zmęczony bo dom na finiszu ale .... prawdopodobnie nigdy już nie będę budował następnego (trzeciego) domu więc traktuję to jako coś wyjątkowego. Jakby było mało mam narzeczoną na finiszu w ciąży (dziś jest termin kalendarzowy porodu) więc na łeb mi spadły zakupy, lekarze, szpitale zachcianki i nie narzekam. Mam pałera jak nigdy a każda przeszkoda mnie tak nakręca jak Araba z AlKaidy kurs pilotażu   :wink:

----------


## marynata

Ho ho Bitter,to Ty teraz przyspieszyć musisz ,gratulacje  :Cool:

----------


## DEZET

To teraz Bitter jeszcze przyspieszony kurs kąpieli, przewijania i powożenia  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ooo, Bitter, gratulacje  :smile:  A pokoik gotowy?  :wink:

----------


## plusultra

Ja uważam, że autor wątku powinien zacząć od oszczędzania na maxa na wkład własny i kupić mieszkanie. Od czegoś trzeba zacząć. Potem działka... spłata mieszkania w międzyczasie i budowa. Poza tym kwota  200 000 wystarczy na budowę domu,  a raczej na materiały do jego budowy własnoręcznie. Da się. Mała powierzchnia zabudowy, dom z poddaszem (np. U nas przy 65 m zabudowy dach ma pow. 100 m kw ) Ale  :smile:  to wymaga czasu i poświęceń...

----------


## Arturo72

> Wybacz ale wciskanie kitu że wielogodzinna praca (na budowie) po pracy to przyjemność to chyba jakiś żart ......


Wybacz,ale to nie jest wciskanie kitu,ja to rozumiem ponieważ własna praca przy swoim domu to bardzo duża satysfakcja i powód do dumy,nawet jeśli będzie to po godzinach pracy.
Ja pracuję do 16.00 i nie wyobrażam sobie dnia żebym nie podjechał na budowę i coś tam nie grzebnął  :wink: 
Jeśli traktujesz własny dom jak zło konieczne to być może nie chcę Ci się ruszyć nawet palcem,no chyba że jesteś totalnym leniem i lejesz przyszły dom z góry na dół...



> Eeeee nieprawda.Są ludzie którzy nie mogą żyć z faktem,że ktoś tam coś zrobił być może nie po ich myśli.Ja buduje ekipami i co,bardzo często siedzę po tzw nocach na budowie żeby zrobić coś za co i tak zapłacę!(oczywiście rzeczy leżące w zasięgu moich możliwości


Ot i to  :smile: 



> Ja nawet jakbym miał kasę taką jakbym chciał mieć to pewne rzeczy zrobił bym sam bo od dziecka mam nieodpartą potrzebę majsterkowania i tworzenia. Cóż tak mnie skonstruowano. Satysfakcja ze zrobienia czegoś jest tak ogromna, że rekompensuje wysiłek i trud.


Widzę,że nie jestem odosobniony  :wink: 



> Niemniej jednak masz rację. Jeśli ktoś ma pieniądze to zawsze weźmie ekipę


Nie jest to prawdą.Sufit podwieszany robiłem z kumplami nie z musu czy z braku kasy a z przyjemnosci,przy okazji był grilek,browarki,bajera i takie tam  :wink:

----------


## anetina

> Odwieczny problem tego wątku nie mieć nic czy mieć byle co.
> 
> Nie lubię tego robić,ale muszę pokazać przykładowy dziennik,może wielu osobom włączy się takie coś jak empatia 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?186748-Maja-II-w-naszym-wolnym-wykonaniu-)&p=5520130#post5520130


ale chyba najlepsza ocena wydatkow jest mozliwa dopiero na koniec budowy?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Wybacz,ale to nie jest wciskanie kitu,ja to rozumiem ponieważ własna praca przy swoim domu to bardzo duża satysfakcja i powód do dumy,nawet jeśli będzie to po godzinach pracy.
> Ja pracuję do 16.00 i nie wyobrażam sobie dnia żebym nie podjechał na budowę i coś tam nie grzebnął 
> Jeśli traktujesz własny dom jak zło konieczne to być może nie chcę Ci się ruszyć nawet palcem,no chyba że jesteś totalnym leniem...


Powód do dumy ? Satysfakcja ?

Jakoś nie słyszałem aby ktoś sam zbudował samochód , sam wykonał operację i wiele innych satysfakcjonujących rzeczy ...
Na pewno by była stysfakcja i powód do dumy ...

A jednak tak nie jest ...

A jak budowa domu to nagle bawienie się w budowlańca to taka frajda i satysfakcja ...

Wybacz ale to bzdura ...

Chodzi głównie o brak kasy na zlecenie roboty fachowcom ...

Ludzie robią nie ze względu na satysfakcję i aby się pochwalić ale ze względu na brak kasy ...

Oczywiście ciężko się przyznać że tak naprawdę kogoś na dom nie stać i musi sam robić , więc wymyśla się takie bzdury ...

Normalnie po pracy człowiek wypoczywa a nie idzie dalej tyrać ...

Dom to nie jest zło konieczne dla mnie . Lubię majsterkować i lubię wyzwania i lubię grzebać i to robię , ale czasami nadmiar pracy mnie przeraża i wolę aby pomogli mi fachowcy ...

Nie będę udawał że wszystko potrafię i że zrobię to lepiej niż fachowcy , bo to nie prawda i większość o tym wie ...
Dużo rzeczy robię sam lub z pomocą teścia nie ze wględu że lubię a po prostu dla tego że nie mam pieniędzy na wynajęcie fachowców ...

A w domu wolę sobie posiedzieć na tarasie z piwem lub pobujać się na hamaku , lub zająć sie rodziną ...

----------


## anetina

zgadzam sie z Kaszpirem  :smile: 
ale jest satysfakcja, ze cos samemu sie zrobilo podczas budowy - tu dochodzi kwestia ufnosci do majsterklepkow - ja nie mam
a ze mamy swoje rece, mojego taty glownie, to znaczna wiekszosc zrobilismy sami i mamy tak, jak chcielismy, a nie to, co ewentualnie trzeba poprawiac

----------


## Arturo72

> Powód do dumy ? Satysfakcja ?


Dokładnie tak,powód do dumy,że będę miał dom przy dużym swoim udziale(nie zawsze pracy własnej),w którym nie będzie ekosyfu  :smile: 
Ty się nie bawiłeś w budowlańca,chodziłeś z żoną do kina,dom ktoś Ci budował,nie żałowałeś kasy budowlańcom i będziesz miał syf w domu z pyłu węglowego a ja na oczy tego nie zobaczę  :smile: 
Po prostu olałeś budowę własnego domu a ja nie.
Taka mała różnica  :wink:

----------


## marynata

> ale chyba najlepsza ocena wydatkow jest mozliwa dopiero na koniec budowy?


ale w tej części dyskusji w której pojawił się ten link nie chodziło o koszty budowy.....

----------


## Arturo72

> Oczywiście ciężko się przyznać że tak naprawdę kogoś na dom nie stać i musi sam robić , więc wymyśla się takie bzdury ...


Bzdurą to Ty jesteś  :wink: 
Nie zrozumiesz tego poniżej,być może za głeboko ? Ty raczej płytko wolisz...myśleć :



> prawdopodobnie nigdy już nie będę budował następnego (trzeciego) domu więc traktuję to jako coś wyjątkowego.


Apropo,"stacia" kogoś na dom,ja nie jestem nawet jeszcze w połowie własnego budżetu przeznaczonego na dom a sporo prac własnych mam już zrobionych,li tylko z przyjemności zrobienia czegoś dobrego dla siebie a nie dla kogoś innego  :smile: 
A w zanadrzu czeka M4  :wink:

----------


## pawelkokosz

> Jeden lubi żonę drugi teściową  tak już jest. Ja nawet jakbym miał kasę taką jakbym chciał mieć to pewne rzeczy zrobił bym sam bo od dziecka mam nieodpartą potrzebę majsterkowania i tworzenia. Cóż tak mnie skonstruowano. Satysfakcja ze zrobienia czegoś jest tak ogromna, że rekompensuje wysiłek i trud. Ja złamałem kość w nadgarstku spadając z drabiny ale poza tym schudłem 6kg i spadł mi cholesterol o dwa progi w dół osiągając poziom oczekiwany. Więc suma sumarów wyzdrowiałem. Nie przeczę, że już powoli czuje się zmęczony bo dom na finiszu ale .... prawdopodobnie nigdy już nie będę budował następnego (trzeciego) domu więc traktuję to jako coś wyjątkowego. Jakby było mało mam narzeczoną na finiszu w ciąży (dziś jest termin kalendarzowy porodu) więc na łeb mi spadły zakupy, lekarze, szpitale zachcianki i nie narzekam. Mam pałera jak nigdy a każda przeszkoda mnie tak nakręca jak Araba z AlKaidy kurs pilotażu


Bitter ja mam blisko do Ciebie...daj znać kiedy pępkowe  :smile: ....zawsze coś przy okazji pomożemy na budowie...

----------


## pawelkokosz

> ..... będziesz miał syf w domu z pyłu węglowego a ja na oczy tego nie zobaczę 
> Po prostu olałeś budowę własnego domu a ja nie.
> Taka mała różnica


Arturo72 nie przesadzaj, to nie jest olewanie budowanego domu bo trochę obrażasz ludzi, ja również nie mam ręki do prac budowlanych, robiłem na budowie nie wiele i mi także powiesz że olałem budowę....chyba coś nie tak.
Mam kolegę, człowiek naprawdę kumaty i nie bojący się odpowiedzialności. Dom budował sam ze szwagrem ( szwagier elektryk z papierami ), całkowicie sam ( naprawdę, przejeżdżałem w okolicy kilka razy i zawsze Tomek był na budowie ), nawet więźbę sam sobie klecił.
Zeszło mu na budowaniu około 4 lat, 10 kg, trochę włosów, itd. Był dumny niesamowicie, tak jak wszyscy tutaj twierdzicie, przecież zbudował własny dom i takie tam pierdoły.
Kiedyś siedzimy na piwie i pytam się: Tomek powiedz tak z ręką na sercu jak z tą budową? A on do mnie: Paweł gdybym miał pieniądze to w życiu bym tak nie tyrał, porobiłbym tylko to co lubię, co mnie interesuje, nic poza tym.
I co powiecie na to?
Ale to chyba temat na inną rozmowę.....

----------


## Xerses

> Powód do dumy ? Satysfakcja ?
> 
> Jakoś nie słyszałem aby ktoś sam zbudował samochód , sam wykonał operację i wiele innych satysfakcjonujących rzeczy ...
> Na pewno by była stysfakcja i powód do dumy ...
> 
> A jednak tak nie jest ...
> 
> A jak budowa domu to nagle bawienie się w budowlańca to taka frajda i satysfakcja ...
> 
> ...


Widze że rozumujemy na podobnym poziomie.... :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Dokładnie tak,powód do dumy,że będę miał dom przy dużym swoim udziale(nie zawsze pracy własnej),w którym nie będzie ekosyfu 
> Ty się nie bawiłeś w budowlańca,chodziłeś z żoną do kina,dom ktoś Ci budował,nie żałowałeś kasy budowlańcom i będziesz miał syf w domu z pyłu węglowego a ja na oczy tego nie zobaczę 
> Po prostu olałeś budowę własnego domu a ja nie.
> Taka mała różnica


Chłopie odpuść sobie już tym pyłem weglowym ok? Bo właśnie takimi głupotami pokazujesz że az taki pracuś to z Ciebie nie jest. ...

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72 nie przesadzaj, to nie jest olewanie budowanego domu bo trochę obrażasz ludzi, ja również nie mam ręki do prac budowlanych, robiłem na budowie nie wiele i mi także powiesz że olałem budowę....chyba coś nie tak......


Jeśli ktoś poczuł się obrażony to przepraszam ale nie będę spokojnie patrzył jak ktoś piszę,że własne prace przy budowie domu spowodowane są tylko i wyłącznie brakiem kasy.
Jak już pisałem u mnie sufity podwieszane były wykonywane z grupką kumpli niejako przy okazji spotkania towarzyskiego na budowie,podobnie będzie z ociepleniem i innymi rzeczami a to,że przy okazji zaoszczędzę trochę grosza to tylko na plus,*ja na przykład wolę takie coś niż marnować czas chodząc po sklepach czy oglądając film,bo dla mnie to jest marnowanie czasu,cennego czasu a nie żaden odpoczynek.
*


> Mam kolegę, człowiek naprawdę kumaty i nie bojący się odpowiedzialności. Dom budował sam ze szwagrem ( szwagier elektryk z papierami ), całkowicie sam ( naprawdę, przejeżdżałem w okolicy kilka razy i zawsze Tomek był na budowie ), nawet więźbę sam sobie klecił.
> Zeszło mu na budowaniu około 4 lat, 10 kg, trochę włosów, itd. Był dumny niesamowicie, tak jak wszyscy tutaj twierdzicie, przecież zbudował własny dom i takie tam pierdoły.
> Kiedyś siedzimy na piwie i pytam się: Tomek powiedz tak z ręką na sercu jak z tą budową? A on do mnie: Paweł gdybym miał pieniądze to w życiu bym tak nie tyrał, porobiłbym tylko to co lubię, co mnie interesuje, nic poza tym.
> I co powiecie na to?
> Ale to chyba temat na inną rozmowę.....


Dla mnie budowa domu przez kilka lat to pomyłka i nie piszę o budowie własnymi rękami w dosłownym tego słowa znaczeniu.
Na budowę składają się inne czynniki poboczne,pozwalające nam znacznie oszczędzić kasę lub wybudować komfortowy dom,takim domem nie jest dom z ekogroszkiem  :wink: 
O tym pisałem,że ktoś olewa dom zostawiając go od początku do końca budowlańcom i zdając się na ich łaskę bądź nie łaskę  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> I co powiecie na to?


Powiem że punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia.Być może gdyby wybudował wykonawcami czy kupił,dziś by narzekał-jakbym jeszcze raz budował,to tylko swoimi rękami.
Ja jestem jakby w połowie i już żałuję,że nie da się wrócić do kilku rzeczy,które sama bym teraz zrobiła czy lepiej przypilnowała....


oświećcie mnie,co to ten pył węglowy  :jaw drop:

----------


## Arturo72

> oświećcie mnie,co to ten pył węglowy


Pył węglowy jest przyczyną bardzo groźnej choroby zwanej pylicą,na którą choruje bardzo duża część górników.
Namiastkę pyłu węglowego w niższym stężeniu mamy w domu ogrzewanym ekogroszkiem np wsypując węgiel do zasobnika lub składzie opału.  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Arturo72 nie przesadzaj, to nie jest olewanie budowanego domu bo trochę obrażasz ludzi, ja również nie mam ręki do prac budowlanych, robiłem na budowie nie wiele i mi także powiesz że olałem budowę....chyba coś nie tak.
> Mam kolegę, człowiek naprawdę kumaty i nie bojący się odpowiedzialności. Dom budował sam ze szwagrem ( szwagier elektryk z papierami ), całkowicie sam ( naprawdę, przejeżdżałem w okolicy kilka razy i zawsze Tomek był na budowie ), nawet więźbę sam sobie klecił.
> Zeszło mu na budowaniu około 4 lat, 10 kg, trochę włosów, itd. Był dumny niesamowicie, tak jak wszyscy tutaj twierdzicie, przecież zbudował własny dom i takie tam pierdoły.
> Kiedyś siedzimy na piwie i pytam się: Tomek powiedz tak z ręką na sercu jak z tą budową? A on do mnie: Paweł gdybym miał pieniądze to w życiu bym tak nie tyrał, porobiłbym tylko to co lubię, co mnie interesuje, nic poza tym.
> I co powiecie na to?
> Ale to chyba temat na inną rozmowę.....


Nie,  to jest właśnie odpowiedź na każdą głupotę postaci:  buduję dom bo lubię, bo się naczytałem jak to zrobić itp.

----------


## Xerses

> Jak już pisałem u mnie sufity podwieszane były wykonywane z grupką kumpli niejako przy okazji spotkania towarzyskiego na budowie,podobnie będzie z ociepleniem i innymi rzeczami a to,że przy okazji zaoszczędzę trochę grosza to tylko na plus,[B]


Takie jest Twoje zdanie. A moze Ty ich po prostu wykorzystujesz? Mi kumpel tez kładł płytki - nawet bardzo dobry kumpel - ale za darmo tego nie robił - bo bynajmniej ja nie zgodziłbym się na to że ktoś zapieprza na budowie u mnie za darmo. (pomijam tutaj pomoc ojca, teścia brata itd bo to troche inna sytuacja).

----------


## marynata

> Nie,  to jest właśnie odpowiedź na każdą głupotę postaci:  buduję dom bo lubię, bo się naczytałem jak to zrobić itp.


Najgorsze jest to,że ludzie forsują w swoich poglądach skrajności,nikt nie ma odrobiny empatii czy nawet tolerancji dla decyzji innych.
Najwłaściwiej jest albo budować albo nie budować i zero poszukiwań środka.
A ten wątek to chyba pomału traci sens....

----------


## Xerses

> Pył węglowy jest przyczyną bardzo groźnej choroby zwanej pylicą,na którą choruje bardzo duża część górników.
> Namiastkę pyłu węglowego w niższym stężeniu mamy w domu ogrzewanym ekogroszkiem np wsypując węgiel do zasobnika lub składzie opału.


Ehheheehe Arturo72 rozbawiłą mnie ta wypowiedź. Naprawdę uśmiałem sie do łez  :smile:  Ta ilość "pyłu węglowego" powodującego pylice- to tyczy sie w zasadzie tylko i wyłącznie górników. Jeszcze nie spotkałem człowiek aktóry by sie tej choroby nabawił paląc węglem , miałem itp w piecu. Myślę że wcześniej wykończy kogoś rak, miażdżyca itp choroby niz ta pylica. Popatrz co kupujesz w sklepie a odpowiesz sobie na pytanie czy warto w tym przypadku martwic sie pylicą  :big grin:

----------


## Xerses

> Najgorsze jest to,że ludzie forsują w swoich poglądach skrajności,nikt nie ma odrobiny empatii czy nawet tolerancji dla decyzji innych.
> Najwłaściwiej jest albo budować albo nie budować i zero poszukiwań środka.
> A ten wątek to chyba pomału traci sens....


Nie, nie traci. Ale to jest odpowiedź na przytaczane tu skrajne treści postaci że wszystko robie sam. To tak jak stwierdzenie, że prad jest najlepszy do ogrzewania a po drugiej stronie ktoś powie że olej opałowy.  Nie bede ciagnał watku - bo zapewne wiesz o co mi chodzi. Nie można przekonywać ludzi - a taki ma min sens ten watek - do swoich rozwiązań - gdyż warunki w każdym przypadku są indywidualne  :smile:

----------


## marynata

To co Ty nazywasz przekonywaniem,inni dzieleniem się doświadczeniami.
Przecież ci wszyscy którzy samodzielnie budują,w większości przyznają że korzystają z doświadczeń innych.Nie spłynęło na nich nagłe olśnienie po pielgrzymce do Częstochowy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Takie jest Twoje zdanie. A moze Ty ich po prostu wykorzystujesz? Mi kumpel tez kładł płytki - nawet bardzo dobry kumpel - ale za darmo tego nie robił - bo bynajmniej ja nie zgodziłbym się na to że ktoś zapieprza na budowie u mnie za darmo. (pomijam tutaj pomoc ojca, teścia brata itd bo to troche inna sytuacja).


A kto powiedział,że za darmo ? Firma wzięła by za to ok.5-6tys.zł a kumplom zaproponowałem zdecydowanie mniej a przy okazji śmiechu i radości było sporo i żadna to była męczarnia dla mnie czy tracenie czasu.
To ma drugi koniec,gdy któryś kumpel będzie potrzebował mojej pomocy to zawsze może na mnie liczyć  :wink: 
Przynajmniej *ja* wolę taką "męczarnie" niż oglądanie filmu w kinie.
Podobnie ma się rzacz z innymi robotami w domu,nie wymagającymi fachowej wiedzy czy nawet wymagającej ale jak ma się wśród znajomych kogoś kto potrafi lub to robi na co dzień to żaden problem.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Jeśli ktoś poczuł się obrażony to przepraszam ale nie będę spokojnie patrzył jak ktoś piszę,że własne prace przy budowie domu spowodowane są tylko i wyłącznie brakiem kasy.
> Jak już pisałem u mnie sufity podwieszane były wykonywane z grupką kumpli niejako przy okazji spotkania towarzyskiego na budowie,podobnie będzie z ociepleniem i innymi rzeczami a to,że przy okazji zaoszczędzę trochę grosza to tylko na plus,*ja na przykład wolę takie coś niż marnować czas chodząc po sklepach czy oglądając film,bo dla mnie to jest marnowanie czasu,cennego czasu a nie żaden odpoczynek.*ę


Chłopie jeśli Ty jesteś prachoholikiem i nie potrafisz wypoczywać i nie wiesz co to jest czas wolny to Twój problem.
Praca po pracy to nie wypoczynek ...
I nie jest to powód do dumy ...

W normalnych krajach laicy nie budują domów , nie wykonują operacji , nie budują samochodów i wielu innych rzeczy.
Ale widać Ty tego nie rozumiesz i zapewne jesteś z tych co wszystko potrafią lepiej od fachowców , typowa alfa i omega ...
A Ci co nie robią wszystkiego sami to nieudacznicy ...

W normalnych krajach ludzie pracują i zarabione pieniądze wydają na różne dobra materialne. Kupują nowy samochód , a nie samemu go klepią w garażu. Wydają na różne operacje plastyczne , a nie samemu bawią się w chirurga , zlecają budowę domu firmie , a nie samemu bawią sie w budowlańca.
To normalna rzecz ...

Ludzie po pracy zajmują się rodziną i spędzają z nią czas ...

Ja zleciłem kompleksową budowę firmie budowlanej. Nie miałem czasu "bawić się w budowlańca" bo z bawienia już wyrosłem.
Zarabiałem pieniądze a fachowcy robili budowę.
Bywałem na budowie tyle ile mogłem. Mam dwojkę małych dzieci i uwierz jak ma się dzieci to nie ma się dużo wolnego czasu , tym bardziej że mieszkaliśmy także kawał drogi od naszych miejsc pracy.
Mieliśmy wpływ na budowę i dużo zmian wprowadziliśmy. To ja wybralem piec jaki chciałem , to jak kazałem zrobić podłogówkę na całości , to ja kupiłem rury lepsze bo nie chciałem syfu i itd ..
To ja wymusiłem na firmie aby zamiast wełny na poddaszu 20cm dała 30cm i itd ...
Więc nie chrzań że olewałem budowę ...
Nie bawiłem się w budowlańca bo nim nie jestem i nie muszę nikomu nic udawadniać. Dom mam skrojony na miarę możliwości finansowych ...

Wykorzystywanie znajomych dla własnych potrzeb to też nie powód do dumy. Zapewne gdybyś się zapytał znajomych to woleli by z Tobą wypić piwo czy pogadać niż robić sufity podwieszane ...

CO do pyłu.
Żenujące są Twoje wypociny.

Jakbyś czytał to byś wiedział że u mnie kotłownia jest pomiędzy garażem a kuchnią. Kotłownia jest przejściowa. Kotłownia jest także pralnią i suszarnią.
Więc musi być czysto i o to dbam.
Co do pylenia. Wystarczy mieć opał workowany i potrafić obsługiwać piec aby zminimalizować do minimum ilośc pyłu.

Ja wolę mieć źródło ciepła który mnie nie zawiedzie nawet przy -30 stopni i które gwarantuje mi że wystarczy jako jedyne źródło ciepła i u mnie to się sprawdza.
Koszty eksploatacji też mnie nie przerażają. Zużyłem okolo 2,2 tony opału (pierwszy sezon) czyli za około 1600zł. W domu było ciepło a czasami aż za ciepło , bo "walczyłem" z ustawieniem optymalnym podłogówki ...
Na wiosnę/lato piec mam wyłączony. Grzeję wodę w bojlerze w II taryfie. Nie mam dużego zużycia wody i bardziej mi się opłaca grzać prądem niż ekogroszkiem. 
Obsługi pieca nie uważam za jakąś katorgę i jakiś wielki problem.
Jest pewien dyskomfort i pewnne niedogodności , ale z tym się pogodziłem ...
Wolę niższy koszt ogrzewania i pewność że nie zabraknie mocy i nie zawiedzie mnie w największe mrozy.

----------


## KK2012

> Nie jest to prawdą.Sufit podwieszany robiłem z kumplami nie z musu czy z braku kasy a z przyjemnosci,przy okazji był grilek,browarki,bajera i takie tam


Tak jak już wcześniej napisałem, fajnie jest zrobić coś samemu. Znam ludzie majętnych, którzy w sobotę lubią ubrać ogrodniczki i relaksować się kopiąc w ogródku. Niemniej jednak prace własne przy budowie domu wykonuje się dla oszczędności. Oczywiście zawsze znajdą się wyjątki potwierdzające regułę.

----------


## KK2012

> Eeeee nieprawda.Są ludzie którzy nie mogą żyć z faktem,że ktoś tam coś zrobił być może nie po ich myśli.Ja buduje ekipami i co,bardzo często siedzę po tzw nocach na budowie żeby zrobić coś za co i tak zapłacę!(oczywiście rzeczy leżące w zasięgu moich możliwości),bo potem przezywam że jak mnie nie było,to pewnie odpierniczyli to czy tamto(zazwyczaj rzecz której już nie widać).Oczywiście żadnej przyjemności mi to nie sprawia,wręcz przeciwnie.
> Teraz jestem przed ocieplaniem i najchętniej sama bym to robiła,bo już mam czarne wizje.
> Podsumowując
> pewnych rzeczy już nie zobaczysz
> nie każdy ma czas na to żeby ekipy dokonywały poprawek


Na budowie, pomimo zatrudnianych ekip to chyba każdy przesiaduje  pod wpływem emocji związanych z największym przedsięwzięciem finansowym w życiu. Budowa domu jest też spełnieniem wieloletnich i zakorzenionych planów, marzeń i potrzeb a to sprawia, że inwestor odnajduje w sobie chęci zrobienia czegoś samemu, dołożenia swojej cegiełki, ale w konsekwencji i tak bardziej się temu przygląda, aniżeli współtworzy. 

W kwestii ekip - trzeba wybierać takie, które nie robią fuszerek, które później opóźniają znacznie budowę domu. Ja takie miałem, nie ukrywam.

----------


## KK2012

> Ja uważam, że autor wątku powinien zacząć od oszczędzania na maxa na wkład własny i kupić mieszkanie. Od czegoś trzeba zacząć. Potem działka... spłata mieszkania w międzyczasie i budowa. Poza tym kwota  200 000 wystarczy na budowę domu,  a raczej na materiały do jego budowy własnoręcznie. Da się. Mała powierzchnia zabudowy, dom z poddaszem (np. U nas przy 65 m zabudowy dach ma pow. 100 m kw ) Ale  to wymaga czasu i poświęceń...


Często zakup mieszkania i spłata kredytu szybko sprowadzają na ziemię osoby pragnące wybudować dom. Tym bardziej w przypadku autora topicu, który twierdzi, że jego łączny dochód na rękę z żoną to 3300 zł, raczej niewiele do utrzymania, spłaty kredytu mieszkaniowego, oszczędzania, kupna działki i ... budowy domu.

----------


## KK2012

> żałowałeś kasy budowlańcom i będziesz miał syf w domu z pyłu węglowego a ja na oczy tego nie zobaczę  Po prostu olałeś budowę własnego domu a ja nie. Taka mała różnica


Co ma ekogroszek do budowy domu ekipami?  :big grin:  To jest kwestia dostępu do wybranego źródła energii. Poza tym niektórym węgiel nie przeszkadza, przyzwyczaili się np. od urodzenia. Ja mam u siebie gaz, ale wielu sąsiadów jest palaczami i dobrze im z tym, palili w piecu od małego i są nadal w formie po 60-tce. Nie porównujmy pracy górników w kopalni do wrzucenia trochę węgla do pieca.  :big grin:  Jedyna wada ekogroszu to brak komfortu - konieczność targania worów ze sklepu, wrzucania do pieca czy wydzielenie pomieszczenia tylko i wyłącznie na piec.

----------


## KK2012

> Kiedyś siedzimy na piwie i pytam się: Tomek powiedz tak z ręką na sercu jak z tą budową? A on do mnie: Paweł gdybym miał pieniądze to w życiu bym tak nie tyrał, porobiłbym tylko to co lubię, co mnie interesuje, nic poza tym.
> I co powiecie na to?
> Ale to chyba temat na inną rozmowę.....


To jest tylko przykład, że fajnie jest coś zrobić samemu na budowie, ale przesiadywanie tam nawet przez 2 lata codziennie (znam osobiście taki przypadek) to czas wyrwany z życiorysu i utrata zdrowia. 

A tak na poważnie - który z forumowiczów wybudował dom własnym rękoma? 1-2, a może żaden? Reszta traktuje budowę domu własnymi rękoma malując ściany, "przyklejając" styropian do ścian czy podwieszając sufit, dajcie spokój.

----------


## jasiek71

> A tak na poważnie - który z forumowiczów wybudował dom własnym rękoma?


ja sam wybudowałem i wykończyłem ... :wink: 

drugi raz zrobiłbym tak samo ... :popcorn:

----------


## KK2012

> ja sam wybudowałem i wykończyłem ...
> 
> drugi raz zrobiłbym tak samo ...


jasiek71 Ty się nie liczysz, bo jesteś już stary i nie masz innych zainteresowań.  :wink:  Poza tym budowałeś z ojcem, czyli jednak nie do końca sam.  :smile: 

A tak na poważnie to również znam jedna osobę, która budowała samemu, właściwie buduje od 3 lat, ciężka sprawa, trzeba mieć dużo czasu i to naprawdę lubić.

----------


## anetina

znam osobe, ktora wszystko robila sama, no z pomoca czasami rodziny i przyjaciol - ale nigdy z ekipa i ... w zyciu tego nie powtorzy
broni sie rekoma i nogami, by corka kupowala dzialke, bo zona go zwiaze, by nic nie zrobil przy jej domu  :smile: 

my mielismy murarzy do scian, elektryka, hydraulika i dekarza do samej wiezbi i blachy - reszta sami, fundamenty, strop, schody, kominy, tynki, deskowanie dachu, papa, no i cala wykonczeniowka

----------


## jasiek71

> nie masz innych zainteresowań.


zdziwiłbyś się ... :smile:

----------


## netbet

> A tak na poważnie - który z forumowiczów wybudował dom własnym rękoma? 1-2, a może żaden?


..no na przykład ja... i Bash... i MSU... i Kwitko...i Inż. ... i inni wariaci bez kasy :Lol: 

gdzieś nawet jest "złota tablica" samorobów...gdzies u kogoś w komentach... 
poszukasz - znajdziesz wszytkich

----------


## KK2012

> zdziwiłbyś się ...


Dzieciaty już byłeś jak budowałeś dom kilka lat temu?  :smile:

----------


## KK2012

> ..no na przykład ja... i Bash... i MSU... i Kwitko...i Inż. ... i inni wariaci bez kasy


Dlatego napisałem, że trzeba to bardzo lubić i mieć dużo czasu na budowanie.  :smile:  Poniżej cytat z Twojego wątku, nie każdy lubi się aż tak poświęcać//ma możliwość...




> Budujemy po południami oraz w dni wolne od pracy a wieczorami zmęczeni wracamy do wynajmowanego mieszkania.

----------


## jasiek71

> Dzieciaty już byłeś jak budowałeś dom kilka lat temu?


jedno miało siedem lat jak zaczynaliśmy ...
drugie zmajstrowaliśmy w nowym... :wink: 
(jak to się mówi..., nowe nogi na nowe progi... )

----------


## KK2012

> jedno miało siedem lat jak zaczynaliśmy ...
> drugie zmajstrowaliśmy w nowym...
> (jak to się mówi..., nowe nogi na nowe progi... )


No to masz wyrozumiałą żonę i dzieci.  :wink:  Moje są bardziej wymagające dla ojca/męża i na budowę nie lubiły jeździć, na pół godz. maks oglądnąć postępy prac.  :wink:  Mogłem się postawić i wychodzić o 7 wracając o 21 do domu 7 dni w tygodniu jak u netbet, podobno miłość wszystko wytrzyma, nie pomyślałem o tym.  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

> To jest tylko przykład, że fajnie jest coś zrobić samemu na budowie, ale przesiadywanie tam nawet przez 2 lata codziennie (znam osobiście taki przypadek) to czas wyrwany z życiorysu i utrata zdrowia. 
> 
> A tak na poważnie - który z forumowiczów wybudował dom własnym rękoma? 1-2, a może żaden? Reszta traktuje budowę domu własnymi rękoma malując ściany, "przyklejając" styropian do ścian czy podwieszając sufit, dajcie spokój.


Może nie ma wielu, którzy wybudowali sami dom i tu się udzielają, ale jest co najmniej kilka osób w trakcie samodzielnej budowy- i to nie przyklejania styropianu, więc nie uogólniaj.
Ktoś wspomniał, że w "normalnych" krajach ludzie zarabiają na swoje dobra i sami ich nie wytwarzają- prawda, lecz tak długo jak będziemy mieć takie niskie wynagrodzenia, swoje marzenia o domu będą spełniane właśnie przez własną pracę.  Nie każdy też chce i umie, żeby się porwać na takie wyrzeczenie. 
Rada *plusultra* o zakupie mieszkania,  a potem budowie zupełnie bez sensu. Mieszkania są drogie i zanim się je spłaci odejdą chęci na własny dom, bo dzieci, bo  zdolności kredytowej brak, bo coś tam....

----------


## budowlany szaleniec

> Zużyłem około 2,2 tony opału (pierwszy sezon) czyli za około 1600zł (...)  Jedyna wada ekogroszu to brak komfortu - konieczność targania worów ze sklepu,


 Kupujesz ekogroszek po 730zł/tona i sam go jeszcze musisz przywieźć ze sklepu? To nie jest najlepszy przykład, w wątku ludzi oszczędzających gdzie popadnie.

----------


## netbet

> nie każdy lubi się aż tak poświęcać//ma możliwość...


dlatego własnie powstał ten dziennik żeby wszystkim otworzyć oczy.... że można ale kosztem czegoś.

----------


## anetina

ja mialam dziecko w czasie budowy i dawalam rade jezdzic codziennie, a nawet kilka razy na budowe  :smile: 
nowy potomek na nowy dom tez sie zjawil  :smile:

----------


## RadziejS

Mój dom został wybudowany rękami mojego Taty i moimi. Tata jest taksówkarzem - mówię, żeby niektórzy nie wmawiali, że trzeba być z branży, żeby się za to brać.
Jedyne co robiły ekipy to dach, tynki gipsowe maszynowe, wylewki z miksokreta, instalacja kotła gazowego, żeby mieć go z tanim vatem, spięcie rozdzielni elektrycznej, kostka wokół domu i tynk baranek (ocieplenie i klej robiliśmy sami).

----------


## KK2012

> dlatego własnie powstał ten dziennik żeby wszystkim otworzyć oczy.... że można ale kosztem czegoś.


Dlatego podałem Twój przykład, że budowanie samemu to nie tylko przyjemność, ale częściej orka i to z zaangażowaniem wszystkich bliskich, z późniejszą satysfakcją oczywiście na pewno.

----------


## KK2012

> ja mialam dziecko w czasie budowy i dawalam rade jezdzic codziennie, a nawet kilka razy na budowe 
> nowy potomek na nowy dom tez sie zjawil


Ja pomimo budowy ekipami też codziennie jeździłem obadać co się dzieje, ale jakbym miał wracać z pracy o 16, zjeść szybki obiad i jechać pracować fizycznie do np. 21, w dni wolne tak samo to u mnie by nie przeszło, dlatego napisałem, że budować samemu można, ale wiąże się to z pewnym konsekwencjami i zaangażowaniem rodzinki.

----------


## msdracula

My wiele zrobiliśmy już sami i jeszcze zrobimy. Przelicznik jest prosty! Murował mąż z pomocą taty i teścia, zajęło im to jakieś 2 tygodnie robiąc popołudniami. Za taką samą pracę musielibyśmy zapłacić ok. 10tyś. ( tyle mniej więcej sobie u nas liczą). biorąc pod uwagę, że mąż tyle popołudniami nie zarobi to wziął się do pracy. Patrzymy na to trochę inaczej niż niektórzy z was, po prostu biorąc za przykład wymurowanie piętra zostało nam w kieszeni te 10 tysi,czyli jest to tak jakby jego zarobek. Czy warto? to już każdy sobie decyduje sam, czy jest w stanie i ma ochotę na takie prace.

Praca u siebie i dla siebie daje mnóstwo satysfakcji i robi się dokładniej. Ale zgadzam się, że kwestia kasy ma tu ogromne znaczenie. I jak ktoś nie potrzebuje takich oszczędności to się za to nie zabierze i dla mnie to logiczne  :smile:

----------


## anetina

u mnie maz tak po pracy po 19 jezdzil na budowe i zawsze co nieco zrobil, ale moje dziecko o 19 juz spalo, wiec spokojnie zostawalo z babcia, a my siup na budowe

----------


## KK2012

> Kupujesz ekogroszek po 730zł/tona i sam go jeszcze musisz przywieźć ze sklepu? To nie jest najlepszy przykład, w wątku ludzi oszczędzających gdzie popadnie.


Sposób dostawy jest w tym przypadku nieistotny chodziło mi jedynie o wskazania uciążliwości ogrzewania węglem porównując to np. do podniesienia ręki o 50 cm w górę w celu ustawienia temperatury jak przy np. gazie.

----------


## KK2012

> Może nie ma wielu, którzy wybudowali sami dom i tu się udzielają, ale jest co najmniej kilka osób w trakcie samodzielnej budowy- i to nie przyklejania styropianu, więc nie uogólniaj.


Nie uogólniałem tylko stwierdziłem, że osób budujących samemu od początku do końca jest garstka, a w skali wszystkich budujących drobny, nieznaczący procent. Nie mam racji? No właśnie, przeciwnie.

----------


## marynata

> Na budowie, pomimo zatrudnianych ekip to chyba każdy przesiaduje  pod wpływem emocji związanych z największym przedsięwzięciem finansowym w życiu. Budowa domu jest też spełnieniem wieloletnich i zakorzenionych planów, marzeń i potrzeb a to sprawia, że inwestor odnajduje w sobie chęci zrobienia czegoś samemu, dołożenia swojej cegiełki, ale w konsekwencji i tak bardziej się temu przygląda, aniżeli współtworzy. 
> 
> W kwestii ekip - trzeba wybierać takie, które nie robią fuszerek, które później opóźniają znacznie budowę domu. Ja takie miałem, nie ukrywam.


Nie dla wszystkich jedna miarka odczuwania emocji.
Ja też mam takie firmy,ale to nie ma kompletnie znaczenia-jakiś procent mniejszy czy większy nieudanych prac jest.Nie chce być gołosłowna,ale na forum są ekipy przez jednych "rozrywane"i polecane, jednocześnie mające z innymi inwestorami(uczestnikami forum)sprawy sądowe.
U mnie budowa nie jest spełnieniem marzeń czy planów w jakimś górnolotnym sensie(na dodatek nie jest to mój pierwszy dom,tylko kolejny)i ja akurat żadnych tego typu potrzeb emocjonalnych dołożenia przysłowiowej cegiełki nie posiadam(nawet kiedyś pisałam,ze przez kilkanaście miesięcy usiłowałam kupić dom).Siedzę na budowie ile muszę i robię to co muszę ewentualnie to co wydaje mi się niezbędne i konieczne,żebym to ja właśnie zrobiła.
W budowę domu angażujemy duże środki,czasami jedyne jakie mamy,a nawet i pożyczone(o milionerach nie mówię,bo oni na forum muratora nie przychodzą) i naprawdę trudno się dziwić,że ludzie pilnują swoich budów i wolą to co mogą robić osobiście.

----------


## KK2012

> Nie dla wszystkich jedna miarka odczuwania emocji.
> Ja też mam takie firmy,ale to nie ma kompletnie znaczenia-jakiś procent mniejszy czy większy nieudanych prac jest.Nie chce być gołosłowna,ale na forum są ekipy przez jednych "rozrywane"i polecane, jednocześnie mające z innymi inwestorami(uczestnikami forum)sprawy sądowe.
> U mnie budowa nie jest spełnieniem marzeń czy planów w jakimś górnolotnym sensie(na dodatek nie jest to mój pierwszy dom,tylko kolejny)i ja akurat żadnych tego typu potrzeb emocjonalnych dołożenia przysłowiowej cegiełki nie posiadam(nawet kiedyś pisałam,ze przez kilkanaście miesięcy usiłowałam kupić dom).Siedzę na budowie ile muszę i robię to co muszę ewentualnie to co wydaje mi się niezbędne i konieczne,żebym to ja właśnie zrobiła.
> W budowę domu angażujemy duże środki,czasami jedyne jakie mamy,a nawet i pożyczone(o milionerach nie mówię,bo oni na forum muratora nie przychodzą) i naprawdę trudno się dziwić,że ludzie pilnują swoich budów i wolą to co mogą robić osobiście.


Z faktem, że nawet najlepszym ekipom budowlanym zdarza się nie zadowolić klienta nie zamierzam dyskutować, to jest zupełnie normalne.

Poza tym trochę sobie przeczysz, bo najpierw piszesz, że _"potrzeb dołożenia przysłowiowej cegiełki nie posiadam"_, a w tym samym zdaniu _"robię to co wydaje mi się niezbędne i konieczne,żebym to ja właśnie zrobiła"._... I o to mi właśnie chodzi, że nawet jak ktoś buduje ekipami to i tak pojawia się na budowie niemal codziennie i często też daje coś od siebie choć nie musi, jest to jednak zupełnie inny wymiar od tego gdybyśmy robili wszystko sami od początku do końca.

----------


## marynata

O emocjonalnej cegiełce było.Jak coś nie daje mi spokoju to po prostu to robię i nie dorabiam do tego żadnej ideologii.
Ale ja to ja,inni moga to odczuwać zupełnie inaczej,nawet w formie jakby "swojego dziecka".I ja to bardzo dobrze rozumiem.

----------


## Kwitko

> Nie uogólniałem tylko stwierdziłem, że osób budujących samemu od początku do końca jest garstka, a w skali wszystkich budujących drobny, nieznaczący procent. Nie mam racji? No właśnie, przeciwnie.


Bo takich zdolnych jak my jest naprawdę niewielu  :big tongue:

----------


## KK2012

Bezdyskusyjna elita forum.  :wiggle:   :wink:

----------


## adamfcb

Witam, mam pytanko, dzis rozmawialem z goscie ktory stawia domy chcac dowiedziec sie ile bedzie chcial za robocizne, a on mi ze jak zobaczy zdjecia domu to zrobi kosztorys i mi powie ile by to kosztowalo, a za zrobienie tego kosztorysu chce 100zl, czy tak to sie normalnie odbywa ze ja musze zaplacic zeby dowiedziec sie ile on chce za robocizne??

----------


## Kwitko

*adamfcb* coś Ty!? W życiu nie zapłaciłabym za zrobienie wyceny! Nie daj się zrobić w balona.

----------


## bury_kocur

W żadnym wypadku, on nie jest kosztorysantem, żeby mu płacić za to. On po prostu ma określić, ile chce za robotę, a nie ile Ciebie będzie kosztowało wybudowanie tego domu. Więc policzenie robocizny jest w jego interesie  :roll eyes:

----------


## DEZET

> Witam, mam pytanko, dzis rozmawialem z goscie ktory stawia domy chcac dowiedziec sie ile bedzie chcial za robocizne, a on mi ze jak zobaczy zdjecia domu to zrobi kosztorys i mi powie ile by to kosztowalo, a za zrobienie tego kosztorysu chce 100zl, czy tak to sie normalnie odbywa ze ja musze zaplacic zeby dowiedziec sie ile on chce za robocizne??


Niezły gość- jak się Tobie nie spodoba wycena to chociaż przytuli 100kę  :wink:  Niby praca kosztuje, ale bez przesady.

----------


## pawelkokosz

Ale się zrobił off topic....zaraz znowu temat zejdzie na koszty ogrzewania i będzie dym....to ja z powrotem wejdę na temat i powiem że da się zbudować dom za 200 tys. PLN....chociaż nie było to moim priorytetem...
A czy branie ekip budowlanych to olewanie budowy czy też nie ...hmm......o tym już w następnym odcinku  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

* Arturo72* , a Ty myślisz  że my zwolniliśmy się z pracy i z zasiłku dla bezrobotnych budujemy??? 
Trzema umieć zorganizować sobie czas.

----------


## KK2012

Potencjalny wykonawca chce stówkę za policzenie robocizny, gdyż pewnie w ciągu ostatniego roku zrobił takich 30, a budował może 1 dom.  :wink:  Ale cóż, trzeba to wliczyć sobie w koszty działalności, choć ostatnio często spotykam się z prośbami o zadatki, ale głównie u ludzi, którzy muszą przyjechać coś pomierzyć, aby w razie czego im się za paliwo zwróciło (i nieoficjalnie zatrzymać klienta oraz pozbyć się tych, którzy robią konkurs ofert).

----------


## Kasia242

> No to masz wyrozumiałą żonę i dzieci.  Moje są bardziej wymagające dla ojca/męża i na budowę nie lubiły jeździć, na pół godz. maks oglądnąć postępy prac.  Mogłem się postawić i wychodzić o 7 wracając o 21 do domu 7 dni w tygodniu jak u netbet, podobno miłość wszystko wytrzyma, nie pomyślałem o tym.


Ja takze sam buduje i powiem tak...gdybym miał wiecej kasy w sensie byłbym człowiekiem bardziej majetnym tak ogólnie to bym na budowie nie dotknął palcem niczego..ale że nie jestem majetny a dodatkowo nie chce brac zbyt duzego kredytu to buduje samodzielnie ,wtedy podejscie do tematu jest troche inne bo..nastawienie jest inne ..ja generalnie buduje po pracy lub w weekendy i naprawde sprawia mi to przyjemność,samo bycie na działce...zawsze te pare bloczków sie ustawi,cos posadzi,coś pograbi..i powoli idzie do przodu...domek to dodatek do zycia i jak mnie coś wkur...a na budowie to rzucam to i wracam do domu i mnie tam nie ma tydzień :smile: .
Ktoś kto ma kase i ma cel - DOM bierze ekipy i tylko używa telefonu.
Obie formy budowania są dozwolone i obie mogą sprawiać radość...wybór indywidualny :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## KK2012

> Ktoś kto ma kase i ma cel - DOM bierze ekipy i tylko używa telefonu.


Zapomniałeś jeszcze o jednej grupie ludzi wskazując na majętnych (z gotówką w ręku na budowę) i niemajętnych (biednych ciułaczy). Wielu bierze kredyt na dom tyle ile trzeba i buduje ekipami, bo sami nie potrafią/nie mają czasu/nie chce się im/nie lubią półśrodków. Tacy ani nie są majętni, bo pieniądze nie należą do nich, a dom będzie dopiero ich jak sobie spłacą kredyt za XX lat, ani biedni gdyż jednak mają za co budować.

----------


## bitter

> Ooo, Bitter, gratulacje  A pokoik gotowy?


No kurdę nie ... trzeba zakasać rękawy i do roboty. Zostało poszpachlowanie i pomalowanie ścian, dokończenie wentylacji przy rekuperatorze, wstawienie drzwi i 30m2 paneli. No i coś co mi sen z powiek spędza ... ocieplenie stropu wełną. Sprawa byłaby prosta gdyby nie mój złamany nadgarstek. Pewnie chwycić mogę jedną ręką a na poddaszu z wiązarów trzeba mieć umiejętności rodem z Mission Impossible  :wink:  żeby wcisnąć się w każdy kąt. Do tego plątanina kabli i przewody wentylacyjne. 

A do tego tu przynieś, pomóż, kup pieluchy ... ech 




> Bitter ja mam blisko do Ciebie...daj znać kiedy pępkowe ....zawsze coś przy okazji pomożemy na budowie...


Paweł na pępkowe to czas będzie dopiero po przeprowadzce którą planuję na koniec września jak się szef zlituje i mi da na ten czas urlop 

A co do własnej pracy na budowie oczywiście podyktowana jest w dużej mierze brakiem kasy lub chęcią jej oszczędzenia (co w sumie wychodzi na to samo). Jednak Ci co nie rozumieją tego jaka to satysfakcja widać taką mają naturę. Bo ja się np trzęsę na myśl, że w przyszłym roku będę mógł wybudować drewutnię ... samodzielnie. Co więcej zamierzam giąć i kleić drewno co wymaga sporego nakładu pracy. A przecież zamiast tego mógłbym pić piwo z kolegami albo spacerować z rodziną. Ja to jednak umiem jakoś pogodzić. 

A gdybym miał odłożony milionik? Pewnie nie tknął bym nic palcem ale w zamian musiał bym coś robić ... i pewnie jak bym większość tej kasy wydał na dom to ... zbudował bym sobie jacht ... a co ...tak czy inaczej coś bym sam zmajstrował.

----------


## marynata

No to jeżeli chcesz aż tyle zrobić do końca września,to naprawdę bardzo dużo nawet dla kogoś ze zdrową ręką.

A swoją drogą ciekawe dlaczego u nas nie wzbudza kontrowersji fakt że gotujemy w domu zamiast jeść w restauracji,że sprzątamy zamiast zatrudniać pomoc domową,albo prania do pralni nie zanosimy.....tylko sami pierzemy.....zamiast.....spacerować  :Confused:

----------


## Kwitko

marynata dobre! no bo przecież trzeba być kucharzem żeby dobrze gotować i nikt tak dobrze nie posprząta jak zawodowa sprzątaczka  :big grin: 

A swoją drogą nasunęło mi się pytanie: kto jest bogatszy? Ten co buduje z kredytu duży dom ekipami, czy ten co buduje sam z własnych pieniędzy???

----------


## Kasia242

> Zapomniałeś jeszcze o jednej grupie ludzi wskazując na majętnych (z gotówką w ręku na budowę) i niemajętnych (biednych ciułaczy). Wielu bierze kredyt na dom tyle ile trzeba i buduje ekipami, bo sami nie potrafią/nie mają czasu/nie chce się im/nie lubią półśrodków. Tacy ani nie są majętni, bo pieniądze nie należą do nich, a dom będzie dopiero ich jak sobie spłacą kredyt za XX lat, ani biedni gdyż jednak mają za co budować.


nieprawda
już uzasadniam..
Jeśli ktoś bierze kredyt na dom tzw. ,,TYLE ILE TRZEBA,, to nie oznacza że jest majętny lub biedny tylko..po prostu głupi.
Takich ludzi nazywam lemingami, żyją wg. ,,jedynie słusznych ogólnych zasad,, tzn.  na dom trzeba 300-500 tys. bo inaczej nie ma sensu....
zdolność kredytowa jest to bierzemy,a ze potem nasze dzieci będą spłacać a żydzi się znów obłowią w odsetkach..a co mnie to obchodzi.
mam takich znajomych.... są w porządku ale ida głównym nurtem i sa  jakby oderwani od rzeczywistości,a najczęściej wypowiadana sentencja to ,,to niemożliwe,, :smile: 
kiedyś to pisałem..wystarczy spojrzeć kto w Polsce jest u steru władzy od jakiś 60 lat by wyrobić sobie opinie o samym narodzie. proste.

----------


## Kasia242

> No to jeżeli chcesz aż tyle zrobić do końca września,to naprawdę bardzo dużo nawet dla kogoś ze zdrową ręką.
> 
> A swoją drogą ciekawe dlaczego u nas nie wzbudza kontrowersji fakt że gotujemy w domu zamiast jeść w restauracji,że sprzątamy zamiast zatrudniać pomoc domową,albo prania do pralni nie zanosimy.....tylko sami pierzemy.....zamiast.....spacerować


Dobry przykład marynata.
jako że w Polsce klasa średnia właściwie nie istnieje to tacy ludzie najczęściej słoma z butów wystaje ale kreacja jest :smile:  zwykły motłoch.

----------


## netbet

> No to masz wyrozumiałą żonę i dzieci.  Moje są bardziej wymagające dla ojca/męża i na budowę nie lubiły jeździć, na pół godz. maks oglądnąć postępy prac.  Mogłem się postawić i wychodzić o 7 wracając o 21 do domu 7 dni w tygodniu jak u netbet, podobno miłość wszystko wytrzyma, nie pomyślałem o tym.


KK2012.... śpieszę z wyjaśnieniami...
miłość miłością, ale czasem ludzie mają nadrzędny cel... 
miałem alternatywę : blok 60m2 - 3 pokoje  albo dom 150m2 - 4 pokoje - kasa ta sama... przynajmniej w Łodzi.
pokój dziecioka w bloku - 12m2... pokój dziecioka w domu - 20m2 ( można rozłożyć kolejkę ???  :cool: )
grill na balkonie? ...albo grill na trawniku
wychodzenie z psem na spacer, albo wypuszczenie go na cały dzień przed chałupę
słuchanie zza ścian jak kłócą się sąsiedzi, albo słuchanie świerszczy, albo jak kłócą się sąsiedzi... 50m dalej :cool: 
szukanie miejsca do zaparkowania, albo parkowanie gdzie popadnie


nie kręcą mnie samochody za 4 dychy, wycieczki do afryki, dzieła sztuki...

z tym budowaniem od świtu do nocy to lekka przesada... budowa leciała w zasadzie weekendami ( od switu do popoludnia - więcej mój organizm nie wytrzymał ) ... no czasem w tygodniu PO PRACY.
do 21,00 zdarzyło mi się być może ze pinć razy... starałem się kończyć przed 19,00

poswięciłem - czy ja wiem - 3 lata ... pewnie duzo... bo sa szybsi co sami rypią i są bardziej zmotywowani - patrz MSU

kwestia kasy jest zasadnicza!

murowanie, zbrojenie .... czyli SSO to etap niespecjalnie wymagający wiedzy - uwierz
dach - wysoko i tyle, .... ale cała zabawa ogranicza się do gwoździa, młotka, papy, folii..etc...
instalacje - .....no tu musiałem chwile poczytać i popytać tu i tam...

gdybym chciał polecieć ekipami - wydał bym pewnie dodatkowe 60 koła - aż tyle?
SSO - 35 koła
instalacje :
elektryka - 5-7 koła
CO i CWU - 15 koła
inne ...kanaliza, TV,  - 3 koła

jak ktos gdzies napisał - budowa domu to nie statek kosmiczny i nie jest to inzynieria ekstremalna...

dom "średni" za 2 stówy jest super realny i niesie za sobą o wiele więcej niż można przypuszczać, ale wymaga tego i owego...

----------


## KK2012

> nieprawda
> już uzasadniam..
> Jeśli ktoś bierze kredyt na dom tzw. ,,TYLE ILE TRZEBA,, to nie oznacza że jest majętny lub biedny tylko..po prostu głupi.
> Takich ludzi nazywam lemingami, żyją wg. ,,jedynie słusznych ogólnych zasad,, tzn.  na dom trzeba 300-500 tys. bo inaczej nie ma sensu....
> zdolność kredytowa jest to bierzemy,a ze potem nasze dzieci będą spłacać a żydzi się znów obłowią w odsetkach..a co mnie to obchodzi.
> mam takich znajomych.... są w porządku ale ida głównym nurtem i sa  jakby oderwani od rzeczywistości,a najczęściej wypowiadana sentencja to ,,to niemożliwe,,
> kiedyś to pisałem..wystarczy spojrzeć kto w Polsce jest u steru władzy od jakiś 60 lat by wyrobić sobie opinie o samym narodzie. proste.


W czym "nieprawda"? W tym, że ludzie biorą kredyty? To jest inna możliwość pozyskania środków na budowę domu (tradycyjna) przez Ciebie nieakceptowana, a nie nieprawda, heh. Poza tym front, trochę się zagolopowałeś ze swoimi obraźliwymi tezami. Nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą i pozostaw ludziom wybór czy chcą spłacać kredyt czy nie oraz czy chcą ciułać na każdy etap budowy, kombinować, najmować charytatywnie rodzinę i do roboty, spędzić kilka lat na budowie, poświęcać się, żeby było taniej czy po prostu wziąć tyle kredytu ile im potrzeba na zrealizowanie danego projektu i rozłożyć jego spłatę na wybrany okres czasu. Poza tym nie każdy bierze kredyt na 100 lat, żeby spłacały go dzieci. Ja wziąłem np. na lat 10, zostało mi jeszcze 8, więc moje dziecko nawet nie pójdzie do gimnazjum kiedy skończę go spłacać. Miałem duży wkład własny, skorzystałem z różnych dodatków, kredyt nie jest na tyle duży, żeby drenował mi budżet, budowa poza kilkoma sytuacjami była czystą przyjemnością i przygodą. Czy jestem głupi i mogłem się poświęcić fizycznie tej inwestycji? Nie sądzę. Oczywiście są ludzie, którzy biorą kredyty na kilkadziesiąt lat, czasem nawet takie, które nie pozwalają im dokończyć budowy domu albo zmuszają go sprzedać. Znam przypadek kiedy kredyt pochłaniał ... 80% budżetu domowego. To jest wg mnie głupota, wolałbym w takim przypadku kupić mieszkanie albo zostać w nim. Ale z drugiej strony są też ludzie (mój sąsiad), którzy budowali za gotówkę, myśleli że sprzedadzą mieszkanie, trochę dołożą i będzie ok. Efekt? Sprzedają domy, wykończyło ich to finansowo. I to właśnie są przykłady głupoty, a nie sam sposób finansowania budowy domu.

----------


## KK2012

> KK2012.... śpieszę z wyjaśnieniami...
> miłość miłością, ale czasem ludzie mają nadrzędny cel... 
> miałem alternatywę : blok 60m2 - 3 pokoje  albo dom 150m2 - 4 pokoje - kasa ta sama... przynajmniej w Łodzi.
> pokój dziecioka w bloku - 12m2... pokój dziecioka w domu - 20m2 ( można rozłożyć kolejkę ??? )
> grill na balkonie? ...albo grill na trawniku
> wychodzenie z psem na spacer, albo wypuszczenie go na cały dzień przed chałupę
> słuchanie zza ścian jak kłócą się sąsiedzi, albo słuchanie świerszczy, albo jak kłócą się sąsiedzi... 50m dalej
> szukanie miejsca do zaparkowania, albo parkowanie gdzie popadnie
> 
> ...


Dokładnie o tym samym piszemy. Budowa domu oraz sposób jego finansowania to kwestia indywidualna. Jeden weźmie większy kredyt lub wyłoży więcej swojej gotówki na ekipy, żeby nie poświęcać siebie czy rodziny, inny nie bierze nawet takiej możliwości pod uwagę z różnych powodów (nie potrafi, nie chce mu się, nie ma czasu, oczekuje profesjonalnie wykonanego budynku). Wybór należy do inwestora i zgadzamy się co do tego, że jest to głównie kwestia pieniędzy i zmuszenia do jakiegoś rozwiązania. 

Co do Twojego nakładu pracy to jedynie przytoczyłem to o czym sama napisałaś w jednym z wątków, że pracowałaś na budowie codziennie po pracy, w weekandy i inne dni wolne wracając zmachana do domu, nie komentuję tego, to jedynie cytat na potwierdzenie tezy "coś za coś", z która oboje się zgadzamy.

----------


## KK2012

> No to jeżeli chcesz aż tyle zrobić do końca września,to naprawdę bardzo dużo nawet dla kogoś ze zdrową ręką.
> 
> A swoją drogą ciekawe dlaczego u nas nie wzbudza kontrowersji fakt że gotujemy w domu zamiast jeść w restauracji,że sprzątamy zamiast zatrudniać pomoc domową,albo prania do pralni nie zanosimy.....tylko sami pierzemy.....zamiast.....spacerować


Fakt, iż kwestia braku służby nie jest przedmiotem polemiki bierze się zapewne z tego, że dla zdecydowanej większości forumowiczów to jest raczej kwestia zupełnie z kosmosu. Ludzie majętni najczęściej mają służbę, ludzi którzy ich chronią, prowadzą dom, wożą itd. No właśnie majętni, z zupełnie innej sfery finansowej niedostępnej dla przeciętnego człowieka, więc nie ma nawet o czym rozprawiać.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Ale z drugiej strony są też ludzie (mój sąsiad), którzy budowali za gotówkę, myśleli że sprzedadzą mieszkanie, trochę dołożą i będzie ok. Efekt? Sprzedają domy, wykończyło ich to finansowo. I to właśnie są przykłady głupoty, a nie sam sposób finansowania budowy domu.


Hmm, a co w tym głupiego? Pytam, bo robię właśnie kropka w kropkę jak Twój sąsiad - sprzedałam mieszkanie, trochę dołożę i mam nadzieję, że będzie ok. Bo że kredyt na 80% dochodów to zuooo, to fakt  :smile:

----------


## bitter

> Jeśli ktoś bierze kredyt na dom tzw. ,,TYLE ILE TRZEBA,, to nie oznacza  że jest majętny lub biedny tylko..po prostu głupi.


front proponuję bez tego typu epitetów ja "głupi" czy "słoma z butów" bo stawiasz się w pozycji wszechwiedzącego i nieomylnego a to trochę aroganckie i nieładne

----------


## pawelkokosz

> front proponuję bez tego typu epitetów ja "głupi" czy "słoma z butów" bo stawiasz się w pozycji wszechwiedzącego i nieomylnego a to trochę aroganckie i nieładne


Zgadzam się z bitterem....epitety świadczą źle o wypowiadającym je...

----------


## bury_kocur

*Arturo* - no tak, z tego co zaobserwowałam, tak robi większość budujących z kredytu, sprzedają mieszkanie na etapie przeprowadzki do domu (plus minus  :smile: ).
Ale trzeba mieć albo czystą hipotekę na mieszkaniu, żeby tak zrobić, albo chociaż działkę w garści - a my nie mieliśmy ani jednego, ani drugiego  :wink:  Na razie jestem zadowolona ze swojej decyzji - teraz nie sprzedalibyśmy mieszkania albo wcale (zrobiliśmy to rzutem na taśmę przed zaostrzeniem warunków przyznawania kredytów), albo za sporo niższą cenę. A tak jest więcej na dom  :smile:

----------


## lelelek

tylko..po prostu głupi.
Takich ludzi nazywam lemingami, żyją wg. ,,jedynie słusznych ogólnych zasad,, tzn.  na dom trzeba 300-500 tys. bo inaczej nie ma sensu....
zdolność kredytowa jest to bierzemy,a ze potem nasze dzieci będą spłacać a żydzi się znów obłowią w odsetkach..a co mnie to obchodzi.


Front proszę Cię pisz dalej,Twoje posty o lemingach, głupkach i Żydach są dla mnie doskonałą rozrywką w trakcie dnia. 
Rozumiem że znajomym dajesz też to poczytać. 
Czekam na więcej.
Wszystkim wyżej wymienionym życzę miłego dnia.

----------


## KK2012

> Hmm, a co w tym głupiego? Pytam, bo robię właśnie kropka w kropkę jak Twój sąsiad - sprzedałam mieszkanie, trochę dołożę i mam nadzieję, że będzie ok. Bo że kredyt na 80% dochodów to zuooo, to fakt


W tej chwili jeszcze i być może w przyszłości nic głupiego. Jeśli jednak sprzedasz mieszkanie, "trochę dołożysz" i okaże się, że jesteś nadal w czarnej du.. czyt. daleko od końca tak, że będziesz zmuszony sprzedać dom i wrócić do mieszkania to wtedy będzie to dopiero głupia inwestycja.  :smile:

----------


## anetina

> nieprawda
> już uzasadniam..
> Jeśli ktoś bierze kredyt na dom tzw. ,,TYLE ILE TRZEBA,, to nie oznacza że jest majętny lub biedny tylko..po prostu głupi.
> Takich ludzi nazywam lemingami, żyją wg. ,,jedynie słusznych ogólnych zasad,, tzn.  na dom trzeba 300-500 tys. bo inaczej nie ma sensu....
> zdolność kredytowa jest to bierzemy,a ze potem nasze dzieci będą spłacać a żydzi się znów obłowią w odsetkach..a co mnie to obchodzi.
> mam takich znajomych.... są w porządku ale ida głównym nurtem i sa  jakby oderwani od rzeczywistości,a najczęściej wypowiadana sentencja to ,,to niemożliwe,,
> kiedyś to pisałem..wystarczy spojrzeć kto w Polsce jest u steru władzy od jakiś 60 lat by wyrobić sobie opinie o samym narodzie. proste.



czyli jestem glupia?
ale majac ten sam kredyt i kupujac mieszkanie w bloku w miescie - nie stac mnie by bylo jeszcze oprocz splaty raty, oplat czynsz itp., na jakies inne zachcianki
a dzieki temu ze jestem glupia, mam dom na wsi, 5 minut od pracy, kawke na tarasie, wielki plac zabaw dla swoich chlopakow i ich kolegow i stac mnie jeszcze na co nieco  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Mój dom został wybudowany rękami mojego Taty i moimi. Tata jest taksówkarzem - mówię, żeby niektórzy nie wmawiali, że trzeba być z branży, żeby się za to brać.
> Jedyne co robiły ekipy to dach, tynki gipsowe maszynowe, wylewki z miksokreta, instalacja kotła gazowego, żeby mieć go z tanim vatem, spięcie rozdzielni elektrycznej, kostka wokół domu i tynk baranek (ocieplenie i klej robiliśmy sami).


Z tym tanim vatem to zazwyczaj sie  wychodzi jak zabłocki na mydle. Czasami ofertana na 23 % + robota jest niedużo droższa niż ta na 8% z robocizną  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Witam, mam pytanko, dzis rozmawialem z goscie ktory stawia domy chcac dowiedziec sie ile bedzie chcial za robocizne, a on mi ze jak zobaczy zdjecia domu to zrobi kosztorys i mi powie ile by to kosztowalo, a za zrobienie tego kosztorysu chce 100zl, czy tak to sie normalnie odbywa ze ja musze zaplacic zeby dowiedziec sie ile on chce za robocizne??


Mi jeden taki hydraulik zaproponował 500 zł za zrobienie kalkulacji kosztów i planu rozmieszczenia CO. Potem ta suma miłabyc odliczona od wynagrodzenia za robote. Bo jak stwierdził trzeba dobrać moc grzejników itp ............ cóż........... nie robił mi ani kalkulacji ani CO  :smile:

----------


## KK2012

> Z tym tanim vatem to zazwyczaj sie  wychodzi jak zabłocki na mydle. Czasami ofertana na 23 % + robota jest niedużo droższa niż ta na 8% z robocizną


Jednak jest taniej i to się liczy.  :smile:  Bardziej zwracałbym uwagę się te ekipy, które zajmują się montażem. Co raz częściej zatrudniane są autoryzowane ekipy montażowe, które zrobią to nie gorzej aniżeli jakiś zleceniobiorca z wyboru inwestora, ale trzeba jednak na tę kwestię bardzo uważać.

----------


## anetina

ale jak jest niewiele drozsza - bedzie mozna odliczyc ten VAT???

----------


## Xerses

> ale jak jest niewiele drozsza - bedzie mozna odliczyc ten VAT???


Jeśli jakiś produkt sprzedawany jest z 8% z robocizną - to jest na liście do odzysku vatu. Czasami jest tak, że kalkulują tak oferte aby ta z 8% vatu nie była dużo droższa od tej z 23% + robocizna. Reguła prosta masz różnicy 15% - Jesli te 15% zostaje w Twojj kieszeni to OK - po co sie pałować z noszeniem faktur do skarbówki - ale czasami z 15% robi sie tylko 10% i w tym momencie jest człowiek w plecy a 5% lądje w kieszeni sprzedawcy

----------


## anetina

ja sie nie znam, nie interesuje - robocizna byla ogolnie wlasna  :smile: 
ale dziekuje za odpowiedz  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Jednak jest taniej i to się liczy.  Bardziej zwracałbym uwagę się te ekipy, które zajmują się montażem. Co raz częściej zatrudniane są autoryzowane ekipy montażowe, które zrobią to nie gorzej aniżeli jakiś zleceniobiorca z wyboru inwestora, ale trzeba jednak na tę kwestię bardzo uważać.


Tak jak napisałem powyżej odnośnie zwrotu vatu. Ostatnio dostałem oferte na rolety. Ta sama firma, wymiary itp. Z dwóch źródeł miałem oferte . Cenowo firma X wypadła lepiej od firmy Y. Ale po zapytaniu na jakim vacie została skalkulowana oferta - okazuje się że jednak firma Y jest tańsza - bo odliczony vat przewyższa kwotę oszczędności z oferty firmy X.  Oczywiście jedna i druga była liczona razem z montażem.

----------


## Xerses

> ja sie nie znam, nie interesuje - robocizna byla ogolnie wlasna 
> ale dziekuje za odpowiedz


Jeśli z 8 % była najlepsza ofertą - to ok. Po co łazić po skarbowym.  Mówimy o przypadkach gdzie sprzedawca skubie lekko z tych 15% odpisu  :smile:

----------


## KK2012

> Tak jak napisałem powyżej odnośnie zwrotu vatu. Ostatnio dostałem oferte na rolety. Ta sama firma, wymiary itp. Z dwóch źródeł miałem oferte . Cenowo firma X wypadła lepiej od firmy Y. Ale po zapytaniu na jakim vacie została skalkulowana oferta - okazuje się że jednak firma Y jest tańsza - bo odliczony vat przewyższa kwotę oszczędności z oferty firmy X.  Oczywiście jedna i druga była liczona razem z montażem.


Obietnica mniejszych kosztów nie zwalnia inwestora z porównania ofert, gdyż wszędzie oszukują niestety. W moim przypadku ostatnio dostałem wycenę za zakup i montaż drzwi z VOX i z montażem mam jak byk - 15% od ceny bez montażu. Z ceny bez montażu nie chcieli zejść, czyli oszczędziłem 15% kosztów i moją jedyną funkcją był wybór drzwi, jednorazowa zapłata i jest obecność w domu. Komfortowo i taniej.

----------


## Kasia242

> front proponuję bez tego typu epitetów ja "głupi" czy "słoma z butów" bo stawiasz się w pozycji wszechwiedzącego i nieomylnego a to trochę aroganckie i nieładne


Masz całkowitą rację...biję się w piersi i przepraszam za te słowa jeśli kogokolwiek obraziłem,zagalopowałem się.
pozdrawiam

----------


## jimminen

Ludzie mają marzenia i ja to rozumiem, człowiek tyra w pudełku 9h dla jakiejś korpo i potrzebuję balsamu. Oczywiście kredyt z hipoteką skutecznie człowieka zamyka w pudełku na długie lata, ale jaka jest alternatywa...?

W tym wątku jest masa słusznych uwag, a i dla tych co ich stać też się przyda. Te przerosty metrażu to nie tylko polski klimat, jeszcze bardziej to widać np w Rumunii - tam to jest jakaś zmora - 3 kondygnacje by być wyżej od sąsiada, a na dodatek jak siadła gospodarka (Włoch) to stoi to bez okien i nieocieplone, albo sam parter z oknami a nad głowami hula wiatr... na piętrach.  :smile: 

Nie wiem ile w tym "romantyzmie budów" chęci odreagowania komunistycznych mar, a na ile udowodnienie sobie i innym że mnie stać, że odniosłem sukces, że mi się powodzi, że chyba jestem cool. 
Sam się nie zmieszczę w budżecie wątkowym, bo nie ten metraż, tzn wyłączając garaż i nad nim biuro to mam  ok 120 m2. Ale to i też dla mnie wątek, bo po pierwsze usunąłem wszystkie balkony, tarasy, jaskółki lukarny oczka krowie i inne dekoracje. Raz, że taniej a dwa że cieplej. Druga sprawa to praca, jak pracuje głową, to czasami po prostu muszę się zmachać by mi psychika jakoś stabilnie funkcjonowała. Chociaż są prace których nie na widzę.! np szlifowanie sufitów. Wolę więc pomachać młotkiem niż na słowni bez sensu ciężary przenosić. To kwestia chęci i tzw zdolności manualnych. ale i w zależności od ich proporcji można być majstrem lub pomocnikiem...

Co do ogrzewania to jest to osobna kwestia, ktoś słusznie zauważył, że energia raczej tanieć nie będzie. Ale warto zwłaszcza przy kredycie to dobrze policzyć. 

I jeszcze jedna mała uwaga tu nie o lemingowatość chodzi, ludzie po prostu chcą być docenieni w ten czy inny sposób, a już drogi do tego obierają rożne. Z tym że lemingiem dla mnie nie jest ktoś kto stawia za 5 stów a mógłby za 3, ale ten kto szydzi z tego kto ma za 2 stówy.

----------


## marynata

jimminen,muszę powiedzieć że bardzo podobają mi się wizki Twojego domu  :smile:

----------


## cocos

Fajny temat. Analizowałem składowe kosztochłonności budowy domu i okazuje się, że większość to kwestia emocjonalna a nie funkcjonalna. Przy odrobinie non-komformizmu spokojnie można zejśc poniżej 200tys i mieć za to wygodniejsze i tańsze w eksploatacji warunki. Znam takie projekty.

Mam propozycję - nowy wątek-burza mózgów, w którym będziemy analizować elementy kosztowe i propozycje supertanich (nie mylić z tandetnymi) rozwiązań, oto przykład: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj23qudSSro

----------


## anetina

> Mam propozycję - nowy wątek-burza mózgów, w którym będziemy analizować elementy kosztowe i propozycje supertanich (nie mylić z tandetnymi) rozwiązań, oto przykład: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj23qudSSro


super, mnie sie podoba  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

w zasadzie się zastanawiam po co nowy wątek............. skoro i tak sie sprowadzi do tego samego. Ale to oczywiście moje zdanie  :smile:  Odnośnie zejścia poniżej 200 K. Na upartego , przy pomocy ogółu wiernych ze swojego otoczenia może i się da. Ręki nie położe za teorie że to niemozliwe. Ale juz wcześniej pisałem, nie ma czegoś dobrego i taniego. Jest to kwestia pewnych oszczędności na których można stracić w przyszłości. Oczywiście wyłanczając balkony, lukarny itp - bo posiadanie takowych to tylk kwestia gustu, potrzeb posiadania itp.

----------


## anetina

da sie zejsc ponizej 200 tys. - najwieksze koszty ponosi robocizna - przykladowo do stawiajac dom do tynkow - robota mojego tata byla wyliczona na 70 tys., a gdzie wykonczeniowka?

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Fajny temat. Analizowałem składowe kosztochłonności budowy domu i okazuje się, że większość to kwestia emocjonalna a nie funkcjonalna. Przy odrobinie non-komformizmu spokojnie można zejśc poniżej 200tys i mieć za to wygodniejsze i tańsze w eksploatacji warunki. Znam takie projekty.
> 
> Mam propozycję - nowy wątek-burza mózgów, w którym będziemy analizować elementy kosztowe i propozycje supertanich (nie mylić z tandetnymi) rozwiązań, oto przykład: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj23qudSSro



racja racja racja
wiekszość kosztów to kwestia emocjonalna - *cocos*  ująłeś w słowa to, czego ja nie potrafiłam, a o czym cały czas myślałam
gdyby z mojej chałupki zdjąć jeszcze moje i tak niewielkie kwestie emocjonalne, to kosztowałaby 150 tys. , a nie 220.
czy stać nas na płacenie za emocje??

pewnie dobrym przykładem budowy z myślą tylko o funkcji przy zachowaniu minimum estetyki są Lidle i Biedronki. już oni potrafią liczyć....

----------


## KK2012

> Wolę więc pomachać młotkiem niż na słowni bez sensu ciężary przenosić


Halo! Halo! Siłownia ma sens, ale tylko dla ludzi, którzy widzą w tym coś więcej aniżeli "podnoszenie żelastwa".  :wink:

----------


## KK2012

> Ale juz wcześniej pisałem, nie ma czegoś dobrego i taniego.


Dokładnie tak. Pomijając pewien procent przypadków za jakość, szczególnie wykończenia prawie zawsze się płaci. Można sobie pisać, że to jest "kwestia gustu", że "niczym się nie różni", "kwestia emocji", wmawiać sobie i innym różne rzeczy itd. ale niestety rzeczywistości się nie oszuka. To takie spostrzeżenie już po kilku remontach mieszkań i co najważniejsze wybudowaniu domu.  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Dokładnie tak. Pomijając pewien procent przypadków za jakość, szczególnie wykończenia prawie zawsze się płaci. Można sobie pisać, że to jest "kwestia gustu", że "niczym się nie różni", "kwestia emocji", wmawiać sobie i innym różne rzeczy itd. ale niestety rzeczywistości się nie oszuka. To takie spostrzeżenie już po kilku remontach mieszkań i co najważniejsze wybudowaniu domu.


Dokładnie  :smile:  Na małym przykładzie. Kupiłem płytki do kotłowni (ścienne były ok ale  rozpatrujemy tu podłoge),  no wiadomo drogie to one nie były - cos koło 20 zł m2. Pomijam aspekt wyglądu,grubości, materiału itp . Samo wykonanie produktu - kafelkarz musiał piłować krawedzie bo się fugi nie chciały schodzić, mało tego, po położeniu na równej powierzchni - była kolebka.  :smile:  Do kuchni kupowałem płytki niedawno -70 zł m2 - może to nie jest mega cena - ale jakość tych płytek była nieporównywalna............   tak samo jest np z drzwiami. Owszem można kupić w markecie skrzydło za 300 zł - tylko pytanie za ile się je wymieni na nowe - bo to że jest to kwestia czasu to chyba nikogo nie trzeba przekonywać.

----------


## bitter

> racja racja racja
> wiekszość kosztów to kwestia emocjonalna - *cocos*  ująłeś w słowa to, czego ja nie potrafiłam, a o czym cały czas myślałam
> gdyby z mojej chałupki zdjąć jeszcze moje i tak niewielkie kwestie emocjonalne, to kosztowałaby 150 tys. , a nie 220.
> czy stać nas na płacenie za emocje??


Zielony .. a cóż  warte życie bez emocji? Przecież 95% naszego życia to emocje. Idąc tym  tropem nie powinniśmy mieć dzieci, ładnych ubrań (bo przecież sandały na  lato, kalosze na jesień i walonki na zimę są wystarczające), chodzić do  kina. Zastanawiasz się czy warto chodzić do kina albo do teatru?  Przecież tam chodzi się tylko po emocje (no może jeszcze po popcorn  :wink: .  Dla mnie słowo dom jest tak naładowane emocjami że aż kipi. Oczywiście  warto je hamować żeby nie zgłupieć ale zminimalizować je do poziomu zero  to już idziemy w kierunku ascezy.

Mnie emocjonuje mój dom,  emocjonuje dach wielospadowy za grube tysiące, emocjonuje mnie piękna  kuchnia której cena przyprawiła mnie o zawrót głowy. I każdego dnia  kiedy będę przekraczał próg tego domu będę wiedział, że warto bo dla  mnie dom to podstawa. Tu spędzę (mam nadzieję) resztę swojego żywota,  wychowam moją nowonarodzoną w piątek córkę i będę się tym karmił jak  długo mi będzie dane 


a raty, pieniądze ... na coś i tak trzeba je wydać

----------


## anetina

> Tu spędzę (mam nadzieję) resztę swojego żywota,  wychowam moją nowonarodzoną w piątek córkę i będę się tym karmił jak  długo mi będzie dane


wielkie gratulacje  :smile: 
niech ci corcia rosnie  :smile:

----------


## KK2012

> Dokładnie  Na małym przykładzie. Kupiłem płytki do kotłowni (ścienne były ok ale  rozpatrujemy tu podłoge),  no wiadomo drogie to one nie były - cos koło 20 zł m2. Pomijam aspekt wyglądu,grubości, materiału itp . Samo wykonanie produktu - kafelkarz musiał piłować krawedzie bo się fugi nie chciały schodzić, mało tego, po położeniu na równej powierzchni - była kolebka.  Do kuchni kupowałem płytki niedawno -70 zł m2 - może to nie jest mega cena - ale jakość tych płytek była nieporównywalna............   tak samo jest np z drzwiami. Owszem można kupić w markecie skrzydło za 300 zł - tylko pytanie za ile się je wymieni na nowe - bo to że jest to kwestia czasu to chyba nikogo nie trzeba przekonywać.


Na kafelkach często widać różnice w cenie najbardziej. Pół biedy jeśli będzie fuga czy kafle nie będą układane w formie murka czy na ścisk. Wtedy mogą być tanie, krzywe i wybrzuszone, wszystko się ukryje i co najwyżej kafelkarz pomarudzi. Osobiście sądziłem, że wystarczy firma Ceramika Paradyż, aby spodziewać się minimalnej jakości, ale nawet ta firma ma w swojej ofercie płytki, które są 2 lub 3 klasy o czym się przekonałem na własnej skórze i sugeruje to już cena.

----------


## anetina

ja mysle, ze odnosnie plytek - trzeba trafic
moj tata z racji doswiadczenia wiele widzial bardzo drogich 1gatunkowych plytek, z ktorymi nie da sie wiele zrobic, bo sie krusza, bo cos tam innego
a z drugiej strony w Opocznie kupilam bezposrednio za 7 zl/m do kotlowni i szczerze - lepsze sa w kotlowni niz w lazience nieco drozsze  :smile:

----------


## KK2012

Na pewno racja, nie każdy drogi produkt jest wykonany idealnie. Poza tym płytka to tylko ceramika, nietrwała z założenia. Niemniej jednak ostatnio układałem sobie szerokie kafle na styk w łazience (minimalna fuga zawsze jakaś tam musi być, że nie wchodził brud) i niestety w grę wchodziły tylko cięte laserowo z wyższej półki, musiałem się wykosztować, żeby jakoś to wyglądało. W drugiej łazience mam już za 50 zł z Opoczna i są krzywe jako cholera, musiałem dać solidną fugę w kolorze płytek, żeby nie raziło w oczy.

----------


## jimminen

> jimminen,muszę powiedzieć że bardzo podobają mi się wizki Twojego domu


Mi też  :smile: ... z tą suwnicą betonową będę miał mały zgrzyt bo uwidzałem sobie surowy beton z odbitymi słojami więc systemy szalunkowe odpadają lub ew jakieś kombo. 
Drewno do elewacji będę brał z jakieś starej stodoły. U nas często można wymienić się z Chłopami im daje się nowe a zabiera takie co to już 30 lat zdrowe na polu stoją. Ale tu trzeba trochę uważać i dokładnie pobadać co i jak.
Dlatego zdecydowany jestem na pełne deskowanie dachu by wykorzystać to drewno jakoś. To też są oszczędności. Sam proces technologiczny muszę tak zsynchronizować by rusztowanie wykorzystać raz dla opaski betonowej a zaraz potem na ocieplenie elewacji. 

Tutaj ktoś pisał kompromisach w wyborze materiałów. Ale często zdarza się że lepsze są tańsze. Ja na przykład wybrałem silkę, i ocieplenie podłogi perlitem (made in Adam_mk zamiast styropianu. Tynk mineralny... To wspomniane wyżej drewno tak można długo wymieniać.

----------


## yaiba83

Płytki za 50-60zł za metr kwadratowy też są krzywe. Jedna zasada - jak trafisz. Często te tańsze są prościejsze od tych drogich, a przy najmniej mniejsze wyrzuty sumienia...

----------


## KK2012

Płytki za 50-60 zł to nawet nie jest średnia półka, więc mają prawo być zrobione byle jak.  :smile:  W droższych wiedzą, że klient odda, więc muszą trzymać pewien poziom.

----------


## anetina

50-60 zl to srednia polka? 
wow to ja mam wszystko ponizej nawet najnizszej normy  :big tongue:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> .............. 
> 
> ..............................
> a raty, pieniądze ... na coś i tak trzeba je wydać



z wszystkim masz rację, ale jak na razie to rozmawiamy nie o tym, na co wydać pieniądze, ale na co ich można nie wydać. Jeżeli chcesz mieć po budowie jeszcze jakies pieniądze na emocje inne niż licytacja komornicza, to warto właśnie przy wyborze projektu zapanować nad emocjami.

warto zapanować nad: -chęcią imponowania innym (domem i jego wykończeniem)
- chęcią pozostawiania po sobie pomników dla potomnych (w postaci domu)
- chęcią uszczęśliwiania dzieci dużym spadkiem (w postaci domu)
- chęcia posiadania tzw.gadżetów
- chęcią gromadzenia, chomikowania, magazynowania (kolejne pomieszczenia powiększające dom)

w zupełności wystarczy chęć po prostu wygodnego zamieszkania - cała reszta to otoczka, kosztowna ideologia 


bogatemu wszystko wolno.....ale gość z dwiema stówkami na budowę naprawdę nie jest bogaty.

----------


## anetina

> ale gość z dwiema stówkami na budowę naprawdę nie jest bogaty.


ale chalupke ma  :smile: 
chociaz wlasciwie nie zawsze mozna to nazwac chalupka  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Płytki za 50-60 zł to nawet nie jest średnia półka, więc mają prawo być zrobione byle jak.  W droższych wiedzą, że klient odda, więc muszą trzymać pewien poziom.


te półki, poziomy - kto ma prawo tak klasyfikować i oceniać? znam ludzi, którzy od 3 lat siedzą w niewykończonym domu bez drzwi, bo zbieraja kasę na jakieś jedne jedyne drzwi "trzymające poziom" w ich mniemaniu. Ciekawe, czy jakość tych drzwi wynagrodzi im 3 lata wyrzeczeń. Ludzie naoglądaja się seriali i myslą, że wszystkich powinno byc stać. Zazwyczaj tańsze jest gorsze, no i co z tego. Krócej od tego zyc nie będę, a może nawet dłużej, bo nie musze tyle pracować, żeby te wszystkie "wyższe półki" pospłacać.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> ale chalupke ma 
> chociaz wlasciwie nie zawsze mozna to nazwac chalupka


pewnie, że za dwie stówy chałupka jest niczego sobie, ale jak ktos ma tylko te dwie stówki i mysli, że to dużo i niewiadomo jaką wille za to postawi, to się myli.

----------


## Xerses

> Płytki za 50-60zł za metr kwadratowy też są krzywe. Jedna zasada - jak trafisz. Często te tańsze są prościejsze od tych drogich, a przy najmniej mniejsze wyrzuty sumienia...


Znam te Twoje okolice jakiś czas temu bywałem troche w tych okolicach podczas jednej z naszych inwestycji.

----------


## anetina

ja tam z 2 stowkami wiedzialam na czym stoje i mysle, ze naprawde nie mam co narzekac  :smile: 
mam dom, ladnie urzadzony na tyle, ile chcialam
wiadomo przydaloby sie z jakies jeszcze kilka tys. i cos by sie dolozylo  :smile: 
a i podjazd jeszcze do roboty  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> pewnie, że za dwie stówy chałupka jest niczego sobie, ale jak ktos ma tylko te dwie stówki i mysli, że to dużo i niewiadomo jaką wille za to postawi, to się myli.


ja bym powiedzial ze sie bardzo myli :smile:

----------


## bitter

> z wszystkim masz rację, ale jak na razie to rozmawiamy nie o tym, na co wydać pieniądze, ale na co ich można nie wydać. Jeżeli chcesz mieć po budowie jeszcze jakies pieniądze na emocje inne niż licytacja komornicza, to warto właśnie przy wyborze projektu zapanować nad emocjami.
> 
> warto zapanować nad: -chęcią imponowania innym (domem i jego wykończeniem)
> - chęcią pozostawiania po sobie pomników dla potomnych (w postaci domu)
> - chęcią uszczęśliwiania dzieci dużym spadkiem (w postaci domu)
> - chęcia posiadania tzw.gadżetów
> - chęcią gromadzenia, chomikowania, magazynowania (kolejne pomieszczenia powiększające dom)
> 
> w zupełności wystarczy chęć po prostu wygodnego zamieszkania - cała reszta to otoczka, kosztowna ideologia 
> ...


Właściwie to się z Tobą zgodzę i chyba najważniejsze pytanie jakie tutaj nie padło to gdzie jest rozsądny poziom zadłużenia się. Moja rata na dziś to ok 1/3 budżetu rodzinnego, dodam że ponad przeciętną krajową więc niby zostaje sporo ale życie dziś jest takie kosztowne, że nie wiem czy będzie mnie przy trójce dzieci stać na wakacje przez ten dom. Alternatywą było ciasne mieszkanie w mieście o ok 30% tańsze niż mój dom albo mieszkanie w małej pipidówie za połowę ceny domu. Tak czy inaczej muszę wziąć kredyt, pytanie czy wybudowanie własnego domu będzie warte tej ceny. Jestem przykładem gościa, który już raz popełnił bład i wybudował dom 200m2 po podłogach, który pochłonął w sumie chyba już jakieś 700-800 tys. "Chyba" - bo dom został sprzedany i nie ja już go kończyłem. Kasa skończyła mi się na etapie stanu deweloperskiego i zamieszkałem w niedokończonym domu zaciągając jeszcze debet i kredyty gotówkowe na wykończenie pozwalające mieszkać. Żyłem ze świadomością że ten dom sprzedam bo mnie na niego nie stać, brakowało czasem na gaz i prąd ale powiem Wam co to było za życie ... przesadziłem z wielkością domu ale nie z samym marzeniem o domu. Samochód pod domem, zawsze jest miejsce, wieczory na tarasie, prace w ogrodzie, bułka na śniadanie z sałatą zrywaną prosto z ogrodu, pied biega kiedy chce i jak długo chce na ogrodzie. Mimo tych traumatycznych przeżyć zdecydowałem się drugi raz budować dom. I pomógł mi ten wątek bo wiem, że balkony, wielkie metraże, garaże lukarny it są po prostu dla tych co ich na to stać i mają zbytek kasy. Dlatego mój drugi dom jest skromniejszy
i chyba już mnie na niego stać. Chyba  bo ... dziś praca jest jutro nie ma i nigdy nie wiadomo co będzie

----------


## Zielony ogród

Bitter - z marzeniem o samochodzie przed domem to raczej nie ma problemu - im mniejszy dom, tym więcej miejsca i pieniędzy na samochód :roll eyes:

----------


## KK2012

> 50-60 zl to srednia polka? 
> wow to ja mam wszystko ponizej nawet najnizszej normy


Życie.  :wink:  Niestety za luksus trzeba płacić.

----------


## KK2012

> te półki, poziomy - kto ma prawo tak klasyfikować i oceniać? znam ludzi, którzy od 3 lat siedzą w niewykończonym domu bez drzwi, bo zbieraja kasę na jakieś jedne jedyne drzwi "trzymające poziom" w ich mniemaniu. Ciekawe, czy jakość tych drzwi wynagrodzi im 3 lata wyrzeczeń. Ludzie naoglądaja się seriali i myslą, że wszystkich powinno byc stać. Zazwyczaj tańsze jest gorsze, no i co z tego. Krócej od tego zyc nie będę, a może nawet dłużej, bo nie musze tyle pracować, żeby te wszystkie "wyższe półki" pospłacać.


Klasa, luksus ma głównie odzwierciedlenie w cenie, najczęściej przekłada się to na jakość. Nie ludziom więc oceniać, bo dla jednego drzwi za 1000 zł to szczyt technologii i wysoka półka, gdyż tak sobie ubzdurał, a drugi się z tego zaśmieje, bo ma za 10 tys. zł i wie jaka jest różnica pomiędzy jednymi i drugimi. Nie ma co dyskutować, wystarczy się przejść po salonach. Z materiałami budowlanymi jest jak z samochodami. Nie masz za dużo kasy kupujesz Fiata i mówisz, że jest super i Ci wystarczy, dostaniesz podwyżkę  :wink:  , idziesz po S-klasę za 500 tys. zł i kpisz z innych, bo właśnie zrozumiałeś czym się różni prawdziwy luksus i wysoka półka od wmawiania sobie, że masz coś dobrego.  :smile:  

Co do ciułania, aby dozbierać na ten wymarzony produkt, aby zabłysnąć przed znajomymi i uleczyć kompleksy to absolutnie się zgadzam, nie warto, szkoda życia, zawsze ktoś będzie miał więcej.

----------


## anetina

> Życie.  Niestety za luksus trzeba płacić.


kazdy ma inne pojecie luksusu  :big tongue:

----------


## firewall

Luksus to spokojne, przyjemne życie bez trosk i zmartwień, a nie ilość kasy (w tym tej władowanej w dom czy samochód).

----------


## anetina

> Luksus to spokojne, przyjemne życie bez trosk i zmartwień, a nie ilość kasy (w tym tej władowanej w dom czy samochód).


cos w tym stylu bym mogla i ja stwierdzic  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

Co jak co, ale luksusem bym tego nie nazwał. Słownikowo _luksus (łac. luxus – zbytek, przepych. Ogólna definicja obejmująca obiekty materialne, usługi, artykuły spożywcze itp. dostępne dla wąskich grup społecznych, o przychodzie wyższym niż ogół społeczeństwa._ Zwracam uwagę na relatywizm tego pojęcia. Za komuny luksus to była coca-cola i jednorazowe maszynki do golenia Bic. Teraz raczej trudno to tak określić.

Natomiast to o czym piszecie, to trochę co innego - może szczęście, może zadowolenie. Sensowne jest po prostu zadanie sobie pytania, czy dana konsumpcja jest warta wysiłków ponoszonych na jej realizację i jakie są jej rzeczywiste koszty. A to w naszym współczesnym społeczeństwie napędzanym kredytem nie jest takie łatwe i wymaga odpowiedzi na wiele życiowych pytań. 

Swego czasu pracowałem w pewnej firmie. Zwróciłem uwagę, że szefostwo (właściciele), żyją na dosyć podobnym poziomie, co pracownicy (specjaliści). Owszem, jest pewna różnica - trochę większy dom, trochę lepszy samochód, ale nie jest ona zasadnicza. Problem w tym, że właściciele finansowali swoją konsumpcję za gotówkę, nadwyżkę inwestując, względnie posiłkując się kredytem przy inwestycji. Pracownicy natomiast finansowali konsumpcję z kredytu. Nietrudno się domyśleć, że taki układ prowadził do pogłębienia i utrwalenia istniejącego stanu rzeczy. Im większy kredyt, tym większe przywiązanie pracownika do firmy i motywacja do nadgodzin  :wink: . Nic dziwnego, że wspólnictwo bardzo popierało zadłużanie się pracowników.

----------


## Zielony ogród

dr_au - chodzi ci o wolność

----------


## firewall

A czy osiągnięcie tego stanu ducha nie jest luksusem w dzisiejszych czasach?

----------


## Zielony ogród

wracając do problemu domu - wydatki np. na samochód, ubrania, meble jesteśmy w stanie zaplanować, znamy cenę, nic tu nie "zakombinujemy" - więc mierzymy siły na zamiary.
Dom - to skomplikowany kosztorys, na ogół nie wierzymy w wyceny kosztorysantów, wydaje nam się, że akurat my jesteśmy tak zdolni i zaradni, że na pewno zrobimy to o połowę taniej; jest nawet spora grupa takich osób, które sądzą, że dom to dom i kosztuje tyle samo bez względu na stopień skomplikowania i wielkość (po co więc wybierać skromny skoro można mieć wypasiony?)
i tu łatwo można sobie zepsuć ładnych parę lat życia....

----------


## Kwitko

Zielony ogród przed budową dokładnie tak myślałam. Byłam pewna że mi to uda się tanio budować bo inni to nie mają o tym pojęcia, a przecież to nie musi tyle kosztować  :big grin:  Teraz gdy już kończymy budowę wiem że się myliłam chociaż myślę że i tak nam się udało osiągnąć bardzo wiele. Wybudowaliśmy dom sami, bez kredytu, dokończymy go również z własnych środków, może nie będzie w nim przedmiotów luksusowych ale dom będzie nasz i będzie nas stać na nowy samochód czy wakacje. I myślę że o to tu chodzi, wybudować i żyć!

----------


## Zielony ogród

luksusowe przedmioty to dla mnie np. włoskie mozaiki za tysiące (euro) czy sprowadzane na zamówienie kamienne płyty o konkretnym żyłkowaniu - nasze dyskusje czy płytki za 30 zł za metr czy za 130 zł za metr tak naprawdę byłyby smieszne dla osób znających prawdziwy luksus. Jedne i drugie, za stówę czy za dwie to i tak nawet nie stało koło luksusu, więc nie ma czym sie przejmować, bo i tak zwykły człowiek nawet nie otrze się o prawdziwie luksusowe produkty wykończeniowe, nie ma sensu się spinać. Ja kupuję to co mi się podoba w zakresie moich możliwości finansowych, a nawet ponizej nich, bo nie mam zamiaru sie zapracowywać na coś, co obojętnie za jaka cenę i tak zrobili "chińczycy". Prawdziwy luksus to mogę sobie w telewizji pooglądać, i wystarczy, takie życie.
Jak będę bogata, to będę miała służącego, który będzie za mnie pisał na tym forum, ja będę tylko dyktować.....

----------


## cocos

OK, ustalmy kryteria. Moje przemyślenie nie są dla kogoś, kto świadomie PRAGNIE realizować się emocjonalnie urządzając dom; są dla tych, którzy chcą zamieszkać wygodnie i cieszyć się wolnością (związaną tak samo z mniejszym obciążeniem finansowym, jak i brakiem emocjonalnego zaangażowania w budynek). 
Dam przykład - krzesło.
Ładne - drewniane krzesło składa się kilkudziesięciu elementów, z których jeden podtrzymuje drugi tworząc stabilną konstrukcję. Żeby takie krzesło było solidne musi kosztować odpowiednio więcej i być robione ręcznie.
Ale można zaprojektować krzesło z formy, z jednego kawałka i w taki sposób, że jest ono ergonomiczne i sprężyste (właśnie na takim siedzę). A do tego nie podlega modzie - choć ten wzór wymyślono 40 lat temu, zawsze uważany jest za "nowoczesny" i to jest wyjście, które upatruję w "nieemocjonalnym budowaniu" - zachwycać inteligencją a nie kosztochłonnością rozwiązań. Mogę dać dziesiątki przykładów, że tanie rozwiązania są też praktyczniejsze (tak - widać to w przemyśle), barierą jest "wstyd".

Oto dom z JEDNEGO powtarzalnego elementu:

----------


## cocos

Tak, wyobrażam sobie człowieka, który wolny czas wykorzystuje na majsterkowanie, ma wizje domu, ogrodu i wnętrza, które cały czas rozwija i stopniowo osiąga. Pracuje i ma satysfakcję, że stać go na te rzeczy. Wierzy, że robi to dla siebie, ale też dla potomnych (co jest oczywiście bzdurą) i najwazniejsze - widzi w tym sens życia. Ale proszę sobie wyobraźić, że jest też inny człowiek - niemajsterkujący i mający inne pasje, oddany relacjom rodzinnym i wspólnie spędzanym chwilom, ale nie koniecznie "na miedzy".  Człowiek, któremu pogada kojarzy się z wypadem a nie robotami na dachu... Należy się wzajemny szacunek.

A ja chciałbym, by w Castoramie można było kupić nie tylko nowe płytki, kabinę i dekor na kolejne 5 (nie więcej) lat, ale i 140m systemowy dom montowany w tydzień za małe pieniądze. Np. taki http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/k...hoto=28379&c=2

----------


## Zielony ogród

weźmy nowoczesne hale fabryczne, w których również są biura. hala jak hala - konstrukcja, jakas powłoka estetyczna, elegancko zaprojektowana zieleń. a biura w środku komfortowe i elegancko urządzone, bez barier w postaci stropów, schodów, skosów i nadmiaru ścianek działowych. swoboda w przeprowadzaniu czy zmianach wszelkich instalacji (sufit podwieszany). budownictwo jednorodzinne mogłoby troche czerpać z pomysłów firm - one na pewno znają się na obniżaniu kosztów, chociaż nie sa biedne.

----------


## cocos

Dokładnie tak! Jedynym punktem oporu jest "noprzecież" (no przecież nie będę mieszkał w hali). A rozwiązaniem na to nowoczesna architektura, pozwalająca zerwać konotacje zarówno z wielkopowierzchniowym budownictwem przemysłowym, jak i manierycznym tradycjonalizmem. To doskonały moment, bo obecnie formuła "dworku" zaczyna być piętnowana i jak to z każdą manieryczną modą, przechodzi w fazę obciachu. 
A dobry modernizm nie starzeje się w ogóle, jak sylwetka corvety  
Mam pomysł na dom jednorodzinnny nowoczesny i tani jak barszcz - z 2 kawałków płyty warstwowej, bez dodatkowego stelaża. Chciałbym z pomocą i konstruktywną krytyką rozwinąć i zarazić takim pomysłem

----------


## marynata

> z 2 kawałków płyty warstwowej, bez dodatkowego stelaża..........................................  ..............................Chciałbym z pomocą i konstruktywną krytyką rozwinąć i zarazić takim pomysłem


Ale konkretnie co to za technologia i jak ten barszcz ma być tani?
Z płyt warstwowych buduje już się w tej chwili niemało,garaże,pawilony handlowe etc i wcale nie jest to tani gips,a co dopiero jak będą takie budynki musiały spełnić współczesne wymogi budownictwa jednorodzinnego?Są firmy które wykorzystują w budownictwie jednorodzinnym takie płyty,ale wszystko na konstrukcjach stalowych(na marginesie takie konstrukcje są bardzo drogie) i pewnie nie dlatego żeby złośliwie podwyższać klientom koszty budowy,tylko dlatego że polskie normy tego wymagają.Żeby dostać pozwolenie na budowę musi być spełnione szereg warunków konstrukcyjnych,energetycznych,materiały muszą spełniać warunki niepalności,wiatroodporności itd,kupa certyfikatów-i pewnie inne dla sklepu,inne dla domu.

Czy Ty chcesz budować coś dla siebie czy myślisz bardziej o produkcji?

----------


## adso1

Coś dla tradycjonalistów: 

http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/projekty...kt-2929_Karmel

----------


## KK2012

> Luksus to spokojne, przyjemne życie bez trosk i zmartwień, a nie ilość kasy (w tym tej władowanej w dom czy samochód).


Nie ma czegoś takiego jak życie bez trosk i zmartwień. Każdy je ma, niezależnie od stanu posiadania, nawet ludzie majętni mają sporo problemów, paradoksalnie często większe niż przeciętny człowiek, którego często nie dotyczą potrzeby wyższego rzędu. Od stanu ducha już niekoniecznie, bo można być cały czas na haju, oderwany od rzeczywistości, wtedy rzeczywiście nie masz trosk. Można też być dzieckiem, ale one często nie znają jeszcze prawdziwego świata.

----------


## KK2012

> weźmy nowoczesne hale fabryczne, w których również są biura. hala jak hala - konstrukcja, jakas powłoka estetyczna, elegancko zaprojektowana zieleń. a biura w środku komfortowe i elegancko urządzone, bez barier w postaci stropów, schodów, skosów i nadmiaru ścianek działowych. swoboda w przeprowadzaniu czy zmianach wszelkich instalacji (sufit podwieszany). budownictwo jednorodzinne mogłoby troche czerpać z pomysłów firm - one na pewno znają się na obniżaniu kosztów, chociaż nie sa biedne.


To akurat nie jest dobry przykład, gdyż siedziba firmy jest sztucznym miejscem, w którym działania pracujących tam ludzi są nastawione tylko i wyłącznie na zysk finansowy, a rodzinny dom jest miejscem, które ma spełniać określone potrzeby człowieka i jego rodziny: od fizjologicznych po uznaniowe, ma zagwarantować poczucie bezpieczeństwa, miłości, spokoju i wewnętrznej równowagi.

----------


## marynata

Tzn pomijając już te aspekty miłości itp czym innym jest w prawie pomieszczenie na pobyt czasowy,czym innym na pobyt stały ludzi.
Tu trzeba znać normy i przepisy żeby się do tego odnieść.
Na allegro poprzez jedno kliknięcie można sobie zamówić taki dom,pytanie tylko czy faktycznie jest to takie tanie,czy dostaniemy np możliwość meldunku i czy będzie on energooszczędny i wystarczająco komfortowy na pobyt całodobowy ?
http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...rukcja+stalowa

----------


## Xerses

> weźmy nowoczesne hale fabryczne, w których również są biura. hala jak hala - konstrukcja, jakas powłoka estetyczna, elegancko zaprojektowana zieleń. a biura w środku komfortowe i elegancko urządzone, bez barier w postaci stropów, schodów, skosów i nadmiaru ścianek działowych. swoboda w przeprowadzaniu czy zmianach wszelkich instalacji (sufit podwieszany). budownictwo jednorodzinne mogłoby troche czerpać z pomysłów firm - one na pewno znają się na obniżaniu kosztów, chociaż nie sa biedne.


hm. czyzbys znała ceny wybudowania takiej przykładowej hali? Chyba nie..........

----------


## Xerses

Zastanawiam się czy przez przypadek Wam się wszystkim w głowach nie poprzewracało  :big grin:  z tymi omysłami dom ala hala. Litości......

----------


## kaszpir007

Dom należy dopasować do własnych potrzeb i wymagań.
Są domu które są dużo droższe w budowie i są domy tanie w budowie.
Niestety te różnice także widać od razu i widać kto miał kasę na dom a kto nie ...
Ale z drugiej strony budujemy dla siebie i na własne potrzeby a nie na pokaz , choć nie ukrywam że wiem że mnóstwo buduje na pokaz i dla wilu najważniejsze jest aby dom był większy od tego co ma sąsiad i aby ładniej wyglądał niż dom sąsiada ...
Osobiście uważam że lepiej wybudować mniejszy dom , z lepszym materiałów i urządzić go z materiałów nie najtańszych niż budować dom większy przy użyciu wszystkiego co najtańsze ...
Niestety nie istnieje takie coś jak tanie i dobre ...
Niestety bardzo często budowanie i urządzanie na takich materiałach bardzo szybko zaczyna się mścić i ewentualne późniejsze poprawki , naprawy , modernizacje , wymiany kosztują nas sporo kasy ...
Często oglądając dzienniki forumowiczów widać kto ma kasę. Ci co budują jak najtaniej wpadają się jakąś paranoję aby wszystko co da kupić jak najtaniej i zrobić jak najtaniej i później oglądając zdjęcia takich domów to widać ...

----------


## marynata

> Często oglądając dzienniki forumowiczów widać kto ma kasę. Ci co budują jak najtaniej wpadają się jakąś paranoję aby wszystko co da kupić jak najtaniej i zrobić jak najtaniej i później oglądając zdjęcia takich domów to widać ...


Widziałam tez dzienniki,gdzie wszystko robione było drogo i końcowo wyszedł jakiś koszmar i technologiczny i wizualny....także..... :wink:

----------


## marynata

> Zastanawiam się czy przez przypadek Wam się wszystkim w głowach nie poprzewracało  z tymi omysłami dom ala hala. Litości......



Tu nie chodzi o formę tylko o technologię.
Konstrukcja stalowa to żadne dziwo i jest wykorzystywana w budownictwie od dawna.W Skandynawii np bloki się tak buduje-konstrukcja stalowa,drewno,k-g.Wszystko łatwo "rozbieralne,remontowalne".
Tylko chodzi o to że to wcale nie są tanie technologie tylko mniej czasochłonne.

----------


## adso1

Kaszpir007

"Często oglądając dzienniki forumowiczów widać kto ma kasę. Ci co budują jak najtaniej wpadają się jakąś paranoję aby wszystko co da kupić jak najtaniej i zrobić jak najtaniej i później oglądając zdjęcia takich domów to widać ... "

Wyjąłeś mi to z klawiatury.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> To akurat nie jest dobry przykład, gdyż siedziba firmy jest sztucznym miejscem, w którym działania pracujących tam ludzi są nastawione tylko i wyłącznie na zysk finansowy, a rodzinny dom jest miejscem, które ma spełniać określone potrzeby człowieka i jego rodziny: od fizjologicznych po uznaniowe, ma zagwarantować poczucie bezpieczeństwa, miłości, spokoju i wewnętrznej równowagi.



dom też jest sztucznym miejscem, chyba ze chcesz zamieszkać w wydrążonym pniu drzewa; niesamowicie rodzinne i klimatyczne sa te współczesne domy z gresem jak lustro, brakiem mebli nie licząc hipernowoczesnycg zabudów kuchennych i identycznymi w każdym domu naroznikami i telewiorami na ścianie.....

 to o czym piszesz to raczej kwestia aranżacji wnętrza i ogrodu na zewnatrz (nie mylic ze szpalerem tui i trawnikiem- jak przed moja firmą)

----------


## KK2012

> Tu nie chodzi o formę tylko o technologię.
> Konstrukcja stalowa to żadne dziwo i jest wykorzystywana w budownictwie od dawna.W Skandynawii np bloki się tak buduje-konstrukcja stalowa,drewno,k-g.Wszystko łatwo "rozbieralne,remontowalne".
> Tylko chodzi o to że to wcale nie są tanie technologie tylko mniej czasochłonne.


W USA buduje się domy z drewna (głównie, bo 95%). Głównym czynnikiem jest cena - 1/3 murowanego. U nas pomimo, że cena jest praktycznie taka sama ludzie się decydują goniąc za ekologią (?) i modą, bo dodatkowych zalet nie ma (wymyślanych na siłę nie wliczam). Do pierwszej trąby będą przekonani o słuszności swojego rozwiązania. Podobnie z konstrukcjami stalowymi, zaletą szybsze budowanie do stanu surowego, który i tak jest najszybszym etapem budowy i nic więcej. Czasem nie warto gonić za modą z jakiegoś kraju, ponieważ ewentualne korzyści nie zawsze się przekładają na inne regiony globu.

Co do budowy samych hal to chodzi głównie o koszta. Konstrukcja blaszana dla takiej hali będzie znacznie tańsza od murowanej, stąd właśnie taki wybór. Przy domu się to nie opłaca kompletnie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> hm. czyzbys znała ceny wybudowania takiej przykładowej hali? Chyba nie..........


no własnie nie, rzucam problem, może ktoś się wypowie.
chociaż chodziło mi bardziej o sama ideę, kształt bryły - czysta funkcja


co do trąb powietrznych i drewnianych domów - gdzie jest najwięcej trąb i najwięcej domów szkieletowych? czy czasami to nie jest jeden i ten sam kraj? i czy ten kraj jest biedny?

----------


## marynata

Tutaj zdaje się są proste domy w technologii lekkiego szkieletu stalowego
http://www.amtech.com.pl/domy-w-sprzedazy/
i to maja być niskie ceny?

----------


## KK2012

> dom też jest sztucznym miejscem, chyba ze chcesz zamieszkać w wydrążonym pniu drzewa; niesamowicie rodzinne i klimatyczne sa te współczesne domy z gresem jak lustro, brakiem mebli nie licząc hipernowoczesnycg zabudów kuchennych i identycznymi w każdym domu naroznikami i telewiorami na ścianie.....
> 
>  to o czym piszesz to raczej kwestia aranżacji wnętrza i ogrodu na zewnatrz (nie mylic ze szpalerem tui i trawnikiem- jak przed moja firmą)


Pisząc o sztuczności nie wskazałem na materiał z którego jest zbudowany dom, gdyż każdy człowiek ma inne potrzeby. Jeden zrobi boazerię w holu, drugi wyłoży marmurem, inny, jak wielu,  pomaluje tylko ściany farbą i wyłoży podłogę płytkami z marketu.

Porównując dom i firmę wskazałem na różnicę w przeznaczeniu. Firma to sposób na zysk, dom to sposób na życie.

----------


## KK2012

> Tutaj zdaje się są proste domy w technologii lekkiego szkieletu stalowego
> http://www.amtech.com.pl/domy-w-sprzedazy/
> i to maja być niskie ceny?


W Polsce jednorodzinne szkieletowce są właśnie w takiej samej cenie jak murowane, dlatego rzadko kto decyduje się na taka technologię. Wybór szkieletowca za granicą to głównie cena, czas montażu, dostęp do materiałów itp. w Polsce subiektywne przekonania i potrzeby, często niewiedza.


A tutaj jeszcze jak się buduje bloki  w USA - kto chce na najwyższe, 3 piętro?  :smile:

----------


## marynata

A teraz wezmy pod lupę proste gotowe budownictwo z płyty obornickiej,o której mówi forumowicz cocos "tanie jak barszcz"
http://allegro.pl/pawilon-handlowy-k...568717809.html
pawilon 17 metrów 30 tyś
czyli dom ok 60 metrów musiałby kosztować ok 100 tyś,do tego jakiś fundament,instalacje,wykończenie wewnętrzne
i kwestia ogrzewania-"dach,ściany i podłoga z płyty warstwowej tzw.płyty obornickiej o grubości 100mm"

----------


## Zielony ogród

jak oni mogą żyć w tych szkieletowcach za granicą......ciekawe, że tylko w bogatych krajach to sie buduje

u nas po prostu ludzie wolą samodzielnie sklecic jak najgrubszy bunkier - wciąż pamietamy biedę i boimy się zmian

szkieletowce, czy to drewniane, czy to stalowe, są u nas drogie bo nie ma korzyści skali (są mało popularne) i nie mamy wyspecjalizowanych firm, które potrafiłyby to robic.

----------


## marynata

> ciekawe, że tylko w bogatych krajach to sie buduje


maja dostępny materiał i opracowaną przez wieki technologię
budowa całego przemysłu-elementów do domów murowanych jest dla nich równie trudna,jak u nas drewnianych

----------


## KK2012

> U nas po prostu ludzie wolą samodzielnie sklecic jak najgrubszy bunkier - wciąż pamietamy biedę i boimy się zmian


Ludzie lubią mieć solidne domy. Odporne na europejskie trąby, po których szkieletowce się rozpadają, w budowanych tradycyjnie zerwie dach. Poza tym *prawidłowo* wybudowany dom w systemie szkieletowym ma w założeniu wytrzymać 50-80 lat. W systemie tradycyjnym, murowanym 100-150 lat. Oczywiście są na świecie szkieletowe, które stoją już 500 lat, ale to żaden argument, bo można z drugiej strony przytoczyć z kolei zamki blisko 1000-letnie.

----------


## namira

a może byście wrzucili fotki domów wybudowanych za 200 tys.
w końcu po to jest ten wątek

----------


## marynata

Nawet już pomijając wytrzymałość domów w poszczególnych technologiach,to w naszych warunkach i klimatycznych,energentycznych i cen/dostępności poszczególnych materiałów/usług,naprawdę trudno jest zbudować tańszy dom niż murowany.Murowany  przecież można uzupełniać lekkimi technologiami,a ma on jeszcze tą zaletę że jest najbardziej idiotoodporny,co pozwala inwestorom na duże nakłady pracy własnej .

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ludzie lubią mieć solidne domy. Odporne na europejskie trąby, po których szkieletowce się rozpadają, w budowanych tradycyjnie zerwie dach. Poza tym *prawidłowo* wybudowany dom w systemie szkieletowym ma w założeniu wytrzymać 50-80 lat. W systemie tradycyjnym, murowanym 100-150 lat. Oczywiście są na świecie szkieletowe, które stoją już 500 lat, ale to żaden argument, bo można z drugiej strony przytoczyć z kolei zamki blisko 1000-letnie.


w tych czasach zmiennej mody, jednorazowości, przerażająco szybkiego postepu technologicznego, niechęci do rzeczy juz uzywanych przez kogos innego - czy trwałość nadal jest zaletą, czy juz wadą?
wadą jest na pewno trudna utylizacja i niemozliwość recyklingu.
przy takim podejściu domy drewniane wygrywają. wyobraz sobie odbudowę zniszczonego domu drewnianego (budujemy nowy, a stary spalamy w kominku)

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nawet już pomijając wytrzymałość domów w poszczególnych technologiach,to w naszych warunkach i klimatycznych,energentycznych i cen/dostępności poszczególnych materiałów/usług,naprawdę trudno jest zbudować tańszy dom niż murowany.Murowany  przecież można uzupełniać lekkimi technologiami,a ma on jeszcze tą zaletę że jest najbardziej idiotoodporny,co pozwala inwestorom na duże nakłady pracy własnej .


dlatego ja mam murowany, i to 1W, pomimo że bardzo podoba mi sie "tekturowe" budownictwo w USA na przykład. Lubię zmiany i łatwość przebudowy/wyburzenia/remontu drewnianego bardzo mi sie podoba.

----------


## KK2012

> w tych czasach zmiennej mody, jednorazowości, przerażająco szybkiego postepu technologicznego, niechęci do rzeczy juz uzywanych przez kogos innego - czy trwałość nadal jest zaletą, czy juz wadą?
> wadą jest na pewno trudna utylizacja i niemozliwość recyklingu.
> przy takim podejściu domy drewniane wygrywają. wyobraz sobie odbudowę zniszczonego domu drewnianego (budujemy nowy, a stary spalamy w kominku)


Za obiektywnym serwisem opisującym technologię budowy:

*Najważniejszymi zaletami domów budowanych w systemach szkieletowych są:*

1. Szybki okres realizacji- około 2 miesiące. Jednak domy budowane z pustaków czy cegły można skończyć swobodnie w ciągu około 5-6 miesięcy, czekając odpowiednio długo na wyschnięcie. Warto zastanowić się, ile korzyści przynosi przyspieszenie zakończenia budowy o kilka miesięcy.

2. Nie jest prawdą, że domy szkieletowe "same" się szybko rozpadają. Prawidłowo wykonany dom powinien służyć zależnie od jakości wykonania 50-80 lat. Dom budowany tradycyjnie 100-150 lat.

*Do wad domów szkieletowych należą:*

1. "Niska akumulacja cieplna"- oznacza to, że dom szybko się nagrzewa i szybko chłodzi. Efektem tego jest wysoka temperatura w czasie lata w czasie dnia. Dom chłodzi się szybko w czasie nocy, natomiast szybko także nagrzeje się w czasie dnia. Z tego względu też nazwy tego systemu: domy kanadyjskie, domy szwedzkie, domy fińskie- najlepiej sprawdza się on w krajach o zimnym klimacie, ponieważ dni są tam krótkie i relatywnie chłodne. Domy budowane w tym systemie właściwie nie występują w takich krajach jak np.: Włochy. W polskim klimacie trzeba się liczyć z koniecznością montażu klimatyzacji i kosztów chłodzenia.

2. Wysokie przenoszenie akustyczne: stuki czy muzyka znacznie bardziej rozchodzą się po domu szkieletowym w porównaniu z tradycyjnym.

3. W sytuacji niewielkiego rozszczelnienia na zewnątrz (deszcz) czy do wewnątrz (nieszczelna rura) wata, która jest izolacją, przesiąka wodą- na dużej powierzchni, nie tylko obok nieszczelności- i ma tendencję do jej zatrzymania.

4. Przy mocnym wietrze i innych gwałtownych czynnikach atmosferycznych domy szkieletowe są niszczone lub przesuwane "na działkę obok". Wynika to z lekkości ich konstrukcji (zjawisko to jest dobrze znane i udokumentowane w USA).

5. Trudno jest bezpiecznie powiesić coś cięższego niż obrazek na płycie gipsowej.

6. Cena dobrze wykonanego domu szkieletowego (wysoki stopień dopasowania elementów w fabryce, nie na placu budowy, odpowiedniej jakości drewno, sklejki itp.) jest jedynie nieco niższa lub porównywalna z ceną domu tradycyjnego (murowany, cegła/pustak).

7. Trudność sprzedaży domów szkieletowych- domy tego rodzaju są w Polsce mało popularne ponieważ posiadają one istotne wady w polskich warunkach. Z powyższego wynika obecnie długi okres sprzedaży domów szkieletowych na rynku wtórnym. Oznaczać to może także konieczność odsprzedaży własnego domu ze stratą.

*Reasumując, jedyną zaletą budowy domu drewnianego jest jego niższa cena, ale nie w Polsce, więc nie ma o czym pisać nawet.*

----------


## dr_au

*Zielony Ogród* - jak chyba każdy budujący przechodziłem etap oglądania konstrukcji szkieletowych (także innych prefabrykatów). I odpowiedź brzmi nie, nie i jeszcze raz nie. Sugerowanie takich rozwiązań w tym wątku jest też hmmm... nieporozumieniem. 

Szkielet nie ma akumulacyjności cieplnej (daje się we znaki zwłaszcza latem), jest mniej trwały, ma nieco inną akustykę i ma niższą wartość przy odsprzedaży. Jego zalety to szybszy czas wznoszenia (choć i tak trudno będzie pobić Twoje osiągnięcia) i cieńsze ściany (może to mieć czasem istotne znaczenie). Natomiast w polskich warunkach *nie jest tańszy*. Zobacz np. tu: http://www.wubud.pl/cennik.php - pierwszy link z brzegu. 

Czyli - płacimy tyle samo, dostajemy mniej. Popularność szkieletu np. w USA wynika z prostego faktu - z uwagi na ceny robocizny (której więcej potrzeba do konstrukcji murowanej) i bardzo dużą ofertę prefabrykatów, jest to po prostu rozwiązanie tańsze.

----------


## dr_au

*KK2012* - wygląda na to, że puściłem wpis dokładnie w czasie, kiedy pisałeś swój. Podpisuję się wszystkimi czterema kończynami.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> a może byście wrzucili fotki domów wybudowanych za 200 tys.
> w końcu po to jest ten wątek


ok, ten jest za 220 tys. (o 20 przepłacone)
wklejam zdjęcie ku przestrodze - że 200 tys. to naprawdę mało i wystarczy na taką "szopkę pod lasem". wszystko ekipy, nic nie umiemy robić sami.

tyle widzą sąsiedzi:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> *Zielony Ogród* - jak chyba każdy budujący przechodziłem etap oglądania konstrukcji szkieletowych (także innych prefabrykatów). I odpowiedź brzmi nie, nie i jeszcze raz nie. Sugerowanie takich rozwiązań w tym wątku jest też hmmm... nieporozumieniem. 
> 
> Szkielet nie ma akumulacyjności cieplnej (daje się we znaki zwłaszcza latem), jest mniej trwały, ma nieco inną akustykę i ma niższą wartość przy odsprzedaży. Jego zalety to szybszy czas wznoszenia (choć i tak trudno będzie pobić Twoje osiągnięcia) i cieńsze ściany (może to mieć czasem istotne znaczenie). Natomiast w polskich warunkach *nie jest tańszy*. Zobacz np. tu: http://www.wubud.pl/cennik.php - pierwszy link z brzegu. 
> 
> Czyli - płacimy tyle samo, dostajemy mniej. Popularność szkieletu np. w USA wynika z prostego faktu - z uwagi na ceny robocizny (której więcej potrzeba do konstrukcji murowanej) i bardzo dużą ofertę prefabrykatów, jest to po prostu rozwiązanie tańsze.


wiem, dlatego tez nie mam szkieletowca, chociaż negocjowałam z dwiema firmami. ale to nie zmienia faktu, że podoba mi sie ta technologia, nic na to nie poradzę. i gdzies na świecie potrafia to robic, i dobrze to wychodzi. u nas może za sto lat.
nikomu nie polecam domu szkieletowego - sama sie nie zdecydowałam
musiałyby być sporo tańsze - ale to nie u nas, jak juz wielokrotnie sie to pisało tutaj.
lubie rozmawiać o różnych mozliwościach, zanim cokolwiek skreślę - nie uważam, że najlepsze jest tylko to, co wszyscy (łącznie ze mna ) mają

----------


## marynata

> w tych czasach zmiennej mody, jednorazowości, przerażająco szybkiego postepu technologicznego, niechęci do rzeczy juz uzywanych przez kogos innego - czy trwałość nadal jest zaletą, czy juz wadą?
> wadą jest na pewno trudna utylizacja i niemozliwość recyklingu.
> przy takim podejściu domy drewniane wygrywają. wyobraz sobie odbudowę zniszczonego domu drewnianego (budujemy nowy, a stary spalamy w kominku)


My w Polsce musimy zmienić stosunek do budowy.Można tak zbudować murowany dom,żeby był łatwo do zmiany czy rozbudowy(rozbudowa może być w poziomie w technologii lekkiej np ogrodów zimowych,a sam trzon domu stały).
Jak pisałam wcześniej przez długi okres usiłowałam kupić dom.Naprawdę nikogo nie obrażając to co jest w tych domach to jest jakiś koszmar.Nie wspominając już jakiejś udziwnionej architektury,same wnętrza są urządzone w taki sposób,że nie wiadomo w co najpierw ręce włożyć.
Zaczynając budowę już  w tym miejscu musimy założyć,że kiedyś może będziemy chcieli sprzedać/zamienić się/podarować komuś dom.On musi być neutralny i łatwy do zmiany.Prosta bryła,wnętrza przystosowane do prostych zmian,neutralne kolory trwałych wykończeń takich jak np glazury,gładkie wykończenia terenu(jednorodna kostka itp).
Musimy się tego po prostu nauczyć.

----------


## marynata

> i gdzies na świecie potrafia to robic, i dobrze to wychodzi.


Co to znaczy że im wychodzi.Zielony Ogród,żeby mieć porównanie trzeba mieszkać i w takim i w takim domu.Gdzieś na świecie ludzie nie mają wyboru czy porównania,bo takie jest budownictwo i tak się to naturalnie przyjmuje.Są pewne rzeczy które dla mieszkańców murowańca będą nieakceptowalne pomimo zalet szybkiej rozbudowy.Ja miałam okazję mieszkać "gdzieś na świecie"gdzie niby się znają i potrafią i mówię "nie".

----------


## kaszpir007

> jak oni mogą żyć w tych szkieletowcach za granicą......ciekawe, że tylko w bogatych krajach to sie buduje


Dlaczego ?

Bardzo proste ...

Domy szkieletowe szybko sie buduje. Po wybudowaniu można się od razu wprowadzić.

Dodatkowo co jest bardzo ważne w wielu stanach w USA można postawić tylko i wyłącznie dom szkieletowy ze względu na trąby powietrzne , trzęsienia ziemii i itd ...
Chodzi tam o bezpieczeństwo ludzi i szybkość naprawy/wybudowania domu ...

----------


## Zielony ogród

*kaszpir* - z tym samych powodów, które wymieniasz u nas budowałoby sie bunkry - ot, inne podejście do problemu mozliwych zniszczeń.
*Marynata* - moje marzenie to była skandynawska, choćby malutka, ale Honka. To jedyny drewniany dom budowany również w naszym kraju, który wzbudza moje zaufanie - i co z tego, skoro za droga.
tak czy siak, za 200 tys. drewniaka nie postawisz......w Polsce.

----------


## marynata

Tu jest wiele powodów,są ogromne obszarów których np nie da się z różnych względów kopać odpowiednich fundamentów.
Ludzie budują się"rozwlekle" na dużych obszarach,jest problem z dostarczaniem materiałów itd.Taki dom się przywiezie "na raz".
Drewno jest najtańszym budulcem na danym rynku.
I zbierając do kupy wszelkie okoliczności specjalizacja poszła w kierunku jakiejś logicznej dla danych terenów technologii.

----------


## marynata

> *Marynata* - moje marzenie to była skandynawska, choćby malutka, ale Honka. To jedyny drewniany dom budowany również w naszym kraju, który wzbudza moje zaufanie - i co z tego, skoro za droga.
> tak czy siak, za 200 tys. drewniaka nie postawisz......w Polsce.


To spojrzę na to jeszcze inaczej,bardziej obiektywnie.
Tak jak jesteście sami z mężem w malutkim domku to owszem,wszelkie uciążliwości,przede wszystkim akustyczne czy akumulacyjności mogą nie mieć znaczenia.Przy dużym rodzinnym domu gdzie mieszka już kilka osób, te wszystkie minusy o których pisali chłopaki wcześniej nabierają jakby mocy.
Oczywiście nikt nie wspomniał o zwiększonych problemach z gryzoniami czy robactwem które mają się gdzie chować,ale są osoby które nie mają z tym emocjonalnego problemu,także zostawmy to.
Ceny domów drewnianych musiałyby być naprawdę konkurencyjne,żeby przejąć nasz rynek.Wydaje mi się że nawet 30% różnicy nie wystarczyłoby żeby to ruszyć.

----------


## kaszpir007

> *kaszpir* - z tym samych powodów, które wymieniasz u nas budowałoby sie bunkry - ot, inne podejście do problemu mozliwych zniszczeń.


W Polsce nie ma ani żadnych trąb powietrznych ani trzesień ani tornad i itd ...
A to co jest to delikatnie mówiąc nic w porównaniu z niektórymi krajami ...

Są przepisy w USA w niektórych stanach na temat budowy domu i konstrukcji. Chodzi głównie o bezpieczeństwo ludzi.
Tam o domy nikt się nie martwi , to zmartwienie firm ubezpieczeniowych ...

Domy drewniane się szybciej buduje , tyle że np. w USA domy drewniane to standard tam więcej fachowców ...
U nas domy drewniane traktowane są jakoś "dziwactwo" i malo fachowców i cena delikatnie mówiąc mało atrakcyjna ...

A szkoda ...

----------


## KK2012

> W Polsce nie ma żadnych trąb powietrznych


Nie?

Problem odporności takich domów na nieco silniejszy wiatr jest tylko jednym z baaardzo wielu argumentów, z których część przytoczyłem na poprzedniej stronie skutecznie zniechęcających inwestora do zakupu czegoś takiego. U nas w Polsce się to zwyczajnie nie opłaca to raz, a po drugie chyba każdy kto wybudował dom zdaje sobie sprawę, że stan surowy to nawet nie połowa budowy, wykończenie wraz z otoczeniem domu to tak naprawdę ponad połowa wydatków.

----------


## kaszpir007

W Polsce nie występują ani intensywne trąby powietrzne , ani trzęsienia ziemii , ani tornada i itd ...
To co występuje w PL jest delikatnie mówiąc bardzo sporadyczne i bardzo słabe ...

W wielu krajach najważniejsze jest ludzkie życie i tylko lekka konstrukcja daje większe szanse na przeżycie i szybko odbudowanie ..

----------


## Zielony ogród

u nas chęć budowy domu drewnianego ma raczej podłoże romantyczne i nie ma co z tym walczyć; w każdym badź razie jest to temat raczej dla osób mających dużo więcej niż 200 tys (sprawdzałam), więc nie na ten wątek

ja np. mam nieprzezwyciężona niechęć do styropianu i jakos musiałam się w tym styropianowym świecie odnaleźć.....

----------


## kaszpir007

Dom drewniany  ma dużo zalet. Największa zaletą dla mnie jest szybkość montażu i budowy i czas po jakim komfortowo można się wprowadzić.
Optymalny czas dla domu budowanego "tradycyjnie" to około 2 lata (przewidziane przerwy techniczne , czas na odparowanie wilgoci i itd). Oczywiście można zamieszkać szybciej ale wtedy komfort mieszkania w takim mokrym domu nie jest zbyt idealny.
Jest zbyt dużo wilgoci a dodatkowo uwięzienie wilgoci w murach (styropian) i to zwiększa czas potrzebny do uwolnienia wilgoci ...

W domu drewnianym tego problemu nie ma. W domu drewnianym nie stosuje się styropianu a wełnę. Dodatkowo łatwiej dać więcej ocieplenia bo sama ściana ma wewnątrz już ocieplenie.

Niestety w Polsce ludzie boją się drewnianych domów i czegoś "nowego". Nie ma fachowców od takich domów. Jest małe zainteresowanie więc ceny wysokie bo fachowców mało ...
Dodatkowo domy drewniane trzeba umieć zrobić i nie wybaczają partactwa i braku wiedzy ...

----------


## zbyszek57

> Dom drewniany  ma dużo zalet. Największa zaletą dla mnie jest szybkość montażu i budowy i czas po jakim komfortowo można się wprowadzić.
> Optymalny czas dla domu budowanego "tradycyjnie" to około 2 lata (przewidziane przerwy techniczne , czas na odparowanie wilgoci i itd). Oczywiście można zamieszkać szybciej ale wtedy komfort mieszkania w takim mokrym domu nie jest zbyt idealny.
> Jest zbyt dużo wilgoci a dodatkowo uwięzienie wilgoci w murach (styropian) i to zwiększa czas potrzebny do uwolnienia wilgoci ...
> 
> W domu drewnianym tego problemu nie ma. W domu drewnianym nie stosuje się styropianu a wełnę. Dodatkowo łatwiej dać więcej ocieplenia bo sama ściana ma wewnątrz już ocieplenie.
> 
> Niestety w Polsce ludzie boją się drewnianych domów i czegoś "nowego". Nie ma fachowców od takich domów. Jest małe zainteresowanie więc ceny wysokie bo fachowców mało ...
> Dodatkowo domy drewniane trzeba umieć zrobić i nie wybaczają partactwa i braku wiedzy ...



jedna delikatna uwaga- domów drewnianych sie nie ociepla.. bo nie ma po co.  Sciany zewnętrzne sa na tyle grube ze nie wymagaja ocieplania. Wełna , styropianem możesz ocieplić kanadyjczyka, prefabrykat czy szkielet ( to trzy rozne konstrukcje).
ludzie nie boja sie budowania domow z litego bala, tylko po prostu nie stac wielu z nich na takie rozwiązania. U nas w kraju nie ma dobrego drewna konstrukcyjnego,a jesli takowe sie znajdzie, kosztuje bardzo dużo.
Wspomniana Honka buduje domy z klejonego drewna , co juz samo w sobie nie jest tak " ekologiczne" jak pisza :smile:   no i cena zaporowa, bo 6-8 tys za metr domu to lekka przesada.
Dom z litego bala, nie klejonego tez nie powstaje tak szybko, jak szkielet. Kilka "ekip" próbowało postawić domy z bala w 3, 4 czy 5 miesięcy i je zasiedlic. Skutki byly opłakane dla inwestora. No ale to juz inna bajka.

----------


## marynata

> jedna delikatna uwaga- domów drewnianych sie nie ociepla.. bo nie ma po co. Sciany zewnętrzne sa na tyle grube ze nie wymagaja ocieplania.


Czy panujące w Polsce skrajne warunki atmosferyczne nie maja wpływu na zmienność tej szczelności?

----------


## KK2012

> fachowców mało ...
> Dodatkowo domy drewniane trzeba umieć zrobić i nie wybaczają partactwa i braku wiedzy ...


Partactwo i brak wiedzy to synonim przeciętnego polskiego fachowca. Są firmy z kosmicznymi cenami i terminami, w których jest 99% szans, że prace zostaną prawidłowo wybudowane, ale większości trzeba patrzeć na ręce i wspomagać się wiedzą własną. Oczywiście nawet w przypadku tych najlepszych nie zawsze sprawdza się wybór drogiej i cenionej firmy budowlanej o czym świadczy chociażby wątek "Wykonawca chce podważyć decyzję Kierownika Budowy i Inspektora Nadzoru". Jak tak mają budować mi precyzyjny dom to ja dziękuję bardzo za ten pomysł.

----------


## KK2012

> Czy panujące w Polsce skrajne warunki atmosferyczne nie maja wpływu na zmienność tej szczelności?


Pory roku mają wpływ na dużą różnicę temperatur, która powoduje uszkodzenie drewna – nagrzewanie, pękanie, pochłanianie wilgoci, zamarzanie wody w szczelinach. Dzisiejsza technologia produkcji potrafi jednak temu zaradzić. Niemniej jednak drewno, nawet w balach zawsze pozostanie drewnem, nigdy nie będzie to materiał tak trwały i solidny jak zbrojony beton czy murowane ściany.

----------


## zbyszek57

Marynata... warunki panujace w Polsce to Pan Pikus przy warunkach panujacych w okolicach Omska, Archangielska czy Krasnodaru. Drewno odpowiedniej jakości, sciete we właściwym terminie i właściwie obrobione , w przypadku technologii bala toczonego  NIE SUSZNE jest w stanie zapewnic odpowiednia szczelność połączeń
KK102  ma racje, bal nigdy nie bedzie tam trwaly jak beton :smile:   o czym mozna sie przekonac w okolicach Omska, gdzie bunkry z okresu Wielkiej Wojny Ojczyźnianej skruszały i sie sypia  a domy z bala ciosanego siekera nadal stoja  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  no i ta ekologia domow zelbetowych.........powalająca

----------


## marynata

Zbyszek,nie mieszajmy do tego ekologii,bo temat jest jak tanio zbudować i tanio eksploatować,a nie jak budować ekologicznie.
O tym że trwałość bala od żelbetu jest większa to wiem,tylko to trochę inaczej wygląda,bo mur po x latach docieplisz,coś tam pokombinujesz,a co zrobisz z rozwarstwionym balem,nic.Mamy w rodzinie taki przedwojenny dom z bala,co z tego że stoi jak jego ekonomia np przy ogrzewaniu jest zerowa.Piec węglowy to wszystko co da radę.Nie każdy będzie palił w piecu,ludzie chcą mieć prąd,gaz i pompy ciepła.
Czy nasze coraz bardziej gorące i sucha lata(zimę ostatnią też mieliśmy suchą) naprawdę nie dają w kość takiemu budownictwu?Przecież drewno powinno mieć odpowiednią wilgotność przynajmniej przez większą część roku żeby nie stracić swoich walorów.

Cały czas podkreślam że sytuacja się zmienia i bierze się pod uwagę wiele aspektów.
Ja mieszkam w tym samym domu od x lat i kiedyś tam miałam zimą gorąco,były cały czas otwarte okna i płaciłam grosze za ogrzewanie,a teraz mam tak zimno że muszę albo w ogromnym stopniu remontować,albo się wyprowadzić bo mnie już płacić za ogrzewanie.
Ważne jest jak z danym domem możemy adaptować się do zmiennych warunków kilmatycznych,energetycznych itd.
Także nie przerzucajmy się argumentami o trwałości bo to bez sensu.Najważniejsze jest jak wygląda bieżąca eksploatacja.

----------


## zbyszek57

Marynata, masz racje, nie mieszajmy ekologi i zdrowia do tego wątku. Dom z bala teraz i 100 czy 200 lat temu to dwa czasem różne światy :smile: 
U nas w okresie przedwojennym ( w skrocie) budowano niejako w dwoch kategoriach- lepszej i gorszej. Lepsza to modrzew, dab, jesion,czasem wykończenie z jodly. Te gorsze to swierki, wiatrołomowe drzewa na tyle schorowane ze byly tanie w zakupie. No i kwestia wykonania. Domorośli ciesle versus fachowcy. Teraz jet to samo. Technologia dalekowschodnia i skandynawska pozwala przy starannym wykonaniu uniknac konieczności docieplania po latach. A kwestia pekania drewna moze zostac wyeliminowana juz na etapie wycinki i obrobki drewna
Wilgotnosc w domu z drewna jest elementem waznym, ale samo drewno sobie z tym znakomicie daje rade. Pod warunkiem,ze nie ocieplamy tego sturopianem, wełna, i Bog wie czym jeszcze

----------


## zbyszek57

Marynata, w kwestii eksploatacji- Dom w podstawie 50 m kw z poddaszem użytkowym. Konkretnie z mojego avatara. Bal 26 cm sosna syberyjska.  Szczyty  wykonane w technologii szkieletu .Na caly dom zamontowane ogrzewanie 5 kW podłogówka kablowa. Dom stoi pod Chyżnem. Zimy takie jak to w gorach. koszt ogrzewania w zimę w okresie od 1 listopada do 1 kwietnia poniżej 1500( nie pamiętam dokładnie)

----------


## dr_au

Dyskusja nabrała tempa, więc wtrącę jeszcze :

- prawdopodobnie za kilka lat szkielet i podobne będzie bardziej opłacalny, Niestety nie liczyłbym, że nastąpi to na skutek obniżki cen tego typu konstrukcji.  Raczej trzeba się liczyć ze wzrostem cen domów murowanych, będący pochodną wzrostu kosztów pracy, zastosowania lepszych materiałów, nowych technologii itp. Obserwujemy to od dwudziestu lat, ale proces jest tak powolny, że ciężko go uchwycić - budujemy coraz lepiej, ale i coraz drożej. 
- "prawdziwe" domy drewniane to zupełnie inna para kaloszy. To produkt luksusowy i raczej nie na ten wątek  :wink: .

----------


## zbyszek57

przewrotnie odpowiem,ze  np projekt  Borowka ( http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Bor...,idp,7165.html ) da sie wykonać w technologii bala kwadratowego w wersji developerskiej za 200 000 ...

----------


## marynata

> przewrotnie odpowiem,ze  np projekt  Borowka ( http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Bor...,idp,7165.html ) da sie wykonać w technologii bala kwadratowego w wersji developerskiej za 200 000 ...


To tak jak i murowańca.
Więc wracamy do punktu wyjścia,bo murowana technologia jako ta łatwiejsza i bardziej dostępna(w Polsce rzecz jasna) będzie nadal wypierać drewnianą dopóki ta nie będzie bardziej konkurencyjna cenowo.
A pewnie nie będzie.

----------


## zbyszek57

odniosłem sie do tematu wątku  :smile:  nie zamierzam walczyć  z domami murowanymi. Zajmuje sie zawodowo budownictwem drewnianym, troche sie na tym znam i w tym temacie moge zabrać glos :smile:

----------


## marynata

> Marynata, w kwestii eksploatacji- Dom w podstawie 50 m kw z poddaszem użytkowym. Konkretnie z mojego avatara. Bal 26 cm sosna syberyjska.  Szczyty  wykonane w technologii szkieletu .Na caly dom zamontowane ogrzewanie 5 kW podłogówka kablowa. Dom stoi pod Chyżnem. Zimy takie jak to w gorach. koszt ogrzewania w zimę w okresie od 1 listopada do 1 kwietnia poniżej 1500( nie pamiętam dokładnie)


czym grzejesz?podłogówka kablowa czyli prądem?

----------


## zbyszek57

w rzeczy samej :smile:

----------


## marynata

Zbyszku jaką faktycznie kubaturę grzejesz?
Dla mnie to jest troszkę kosmiczna informacja jak ktoś powie że dogrzał dom o wielkości "po podłogach"100 metrów samym prądem za 1500 zl przez 6 miesięcy sezonu grzewczego.Nawet gdyby to był bunkier z 50 cm  styropianu  :Confused:  
Nic kominka nie odpalałeś,nic  :wink:

----------


## zbyszek57

ogrzewanie jest na parterze, piętro grzane jest powietrzem ogrzanym z dołu domku. Kubatura około 220 m  sześciennych. Kominka nie ma, bo.... nie ma  :smile: 
Ogrzewanie ustawione na 18, bo tak lubie. Prawdą jest ze steruje grzaniem, to znaczy w nocy schładzam, w dzien " dopędzam " do tych 18 -tu.

----------


## firewall

No to będziesz żył conajmniej 100 lat. Podobno hibernacja wydłuża życie. Bardzo dobrze że piszesz o uzyskiwanych temperaturach, bo zwykle ludzie piszą o zużyciu energii, ale już o temperaturach niechętnie. 
Każdy żyje w takiej w jakiej lubi lub musi. Jeżeli ktoś będzie utrzymywał 23stopnie to prawdopodobnie wzrost opłat będzie 100% od podanego przez Ciebie.

----------


## marynata

Bardzo ważne jest właśnie żeby podawać precyzyjne informacje-kubaturę i utrzymywana temperaturę,bo nic nikomu nie daje informacja zapłaciłem tysiąc czy pinć tysięcy.Tutaj rzeczywiście wszystko się zgadza.
Ale często też ludzie zapominają dodać że np obniżają  temperaturę bo np bardzo mało przebywają w domu(inaczej będzie jak ktoś siedzi np w domu non stop z małymi dziećmi),albo że palą w kominku.

----------


## zbyszek57

firewall, w domu z drewna wzrost temperatury nie  jest funkcja liniowa wzrostu kosztów ogrzewania , lub raczej odwrotnie. Zauważ,ze w domu takim nie grzejesz murow, jak w domu murowanym, tylko ogrzewasz powietrze. a temperatura 18 czy 19 jest dla mnie optymalna :smile:   i dziekuje za zyczenia

a caly sekret takiego wyniku to izolacja podłogi i  brak naturalnych schładzaczy w postaci zimnego muru , cegly czy pustaka

----------


## firewall

Akurat dawno temu pomieszkiwałem w domu drewnianym tylko trochę wyżej (mnpm) niż Chyżne i wiem jak dziala taki dom. Ale jak to dawno temu było paliło sie drzewem przywleczonym z lasu najbliższego :smile:

----------


## zbyszek57

Firewall,  mnpm nie mają znaczenia. Znaczenie ma rodzaj mrozu ( suchy czy mokry) i parametry drewna z ktorego dom zbudowany

----------


## zbyszek57

ale ad rem :smile:   za 200 tysi mozna miec dom z drewna :smile:

----------


## cocos

Przestańmy wierzyć w 40, 80, czy 100 lat - to że coś się nie zawala nie znaczy, że utrzymało wartość. Miejmy świadomość przemijalność i zużycia moralnego. Dom po 30 latach bez modernizacji wart jest tyle co działka.
Biorąc pod uwagę, oczekiwania wobec domu, czyli:
1. Musi mieś tradycyjną formę chatki
2. Jeżeli robimy coś taniej, to musi wyglądac jakby było droższe (np okna PCV udające drewno, gont udający dachówkę itd)
3. Nie może być widocznie tańszy (np. kontenery)
4. Powinien być różnicowany (nie dopuszczamy produkcji seryjnej) a za tym ręcznie klecony
5. Musi podążać za standardami estetycznymi (chronologicznie - boazeria, gładzie, kamień...)

Łatwo domyśleć się, że to nie jest kwintesencja ekonomicznego podejścia (choć może być pasją). Są domy z samego styropianu są cieplejsze i tańsze http://www.m3system.pl/o-firmie/technologia/
Bezwładność termiczna ma tyleż zalet, co wad i łatwą ją osiągnąć odpowiednią wylewką lub GWC. Natomiast ciekawe, że nawet ta oferta nie odważyła się być nowoczesna w formie - wciąż udaje chatkę. A chatka zobowiązuje do równania z sąsiadami.
Natomiast to: http://prostysystem.pl/ (zobaczcie zakładkę "wizualizacje) wymyka się kryteriom porównań i nie wymaga ciągłego "zdobienia", dopieszczania i modernizacji co w tradycyjnych domach rob się praktycznie non-stop.

----------


## zbyszek57

no tak :smile:  styren :smile:  zycze miłego wieczora :smile:  chyba temat poza moim sposobem myślenia.

a tak przy okazji- byla juz w Pruszkowie firma thermomur, budująca z klocków styropianowych. byla

----------


## Arturo72

> a tak przy okazji- byla juz w Pruszkowie firma thermomur, budująca z klocków styropianowych. byla


Bardzo fajna techologia,gdyby była tańsza to nie wykluczałbym budowy z takich klocków  :smile: 
Była ? Jest:
http://www.thermomur.pl/

----------


## firewall

> Firewall,  mnpm nie mają znaczenia. Znaczenie ma rodzaj mrozu ( suchy czy mokry) i parametry drewna z ktorego dom zbudowany


A jednak mają bo im wyżej tym surowszy klimat, a i wiaterki też wyżej są zwykle silniejsze. Śnieg dłużej zalega. A drzewo? Jak z bala to świerk, bogacze mogą kupić modrzew ale nie nasz bo takiej grubości nie znajdzie się. 
Obecne z bala to Cepelia. Z płazów mają swój nieodparty urok. Chociaż też o materiał trudno i trzeba sprowadzać. Jest na podhalu taki nowoczesny dom z płazów ale stawianych poziomo. Też fajnie wygląda. Ale to tematy dla domów w okolicach miliona( z działką).
W tym temacie to tylko szkielet. Najbezpieczniejszy z elementów prefabrykowanych Kronopolu czy Steico (niestety cena domku szybuje w górę).

----------


## marynata

> zobaczcie zakładkę "wizualizacje)


Mamy na forum kopułę  :smile: 
Tylko problem jest w miejscowych planach zagospodarowania naszego ojczystego kraju,także myślenie o powszechności takiego budownictwa to raczej rozrywkowo nie na poważnie........ :wink:

----------


## zbyszek57

> A jednak mają bo im wyżej tym surowszy klimat, a i wiaterki też wyżej są zwykle silniejsze. Śnieg dłużej zalega. A drzewo? Jak z bala to świerk, bogacze mogą kupić modrzew ale nie nasz bo takiej grubości nie znajdzie się. 
> Obecne z bala to Cepelia. Z płazów mają swój nieodparty urok. Chociaż też o materiał trudno i trzeba sprowadzać. Jest na podhalu taki nowoczesny dom z płazów ale stawianych poziomo. Też fajnie wygląda. Ale to tematy dla domów w okolicach miliona( z działką).
> W tym temacie to tylko szkielet. Najbezpieczniejszy z elementów prefabrykowanych Kronopolu czy Steico (niestety cena domku szybuje w górę).


Firewal... odpuść dyskusje o balu. Nie masz o tym pojęcia :smile:  siedze w tym ponad 20 lat. Uczyłem sie od Sybirakow zasad montażu i metod obróbki drewna. I nadal uwazam,ze malo wiem.
Puszcza Karkonoska - okolice Swieradowa i jeleniej Gory to stanowisko jednego z lepszych drzewostanow w Polsce. Puszcze kozienicka.  i lasy Sandomierskie. brak wiatrolomow, bo lasy rosna w stanowiskach naturalnych, a nie po 2 na metrze.
Temat rzeka . Dlatego daj tu spokoj. I nie pisz bzdur o domach z bala

----------


## firewall

A co jest bzdurą? Z pewnością obrabiasz ręcznie siekierą, suszysz 150 -letnie ścięte drzewa przez 20lat i robisz z nich domy za mniej niż 200 tysięcy.

----------


## zbyszek57

sorry.. nie bede tu tego rozwijał. na to jest temat w zakladce domy drewniane :smile:  podhale to nie mekka domow z drewna. A szkielet to nie dom drewniany, jakbys nie wiedzial. zatem tyle w temacie.

----------


## marynata

przywlekłam z innego wątku gdzie zareklamowało się studio archi


Kup działkę na 100m2 i postaw sobie domek!!
STAĆ CIĘ NA TO!!
Ogłaszamy akcję dom za 50 tys.
Zaczynamy publikować projekty tanich domów. Domy nie przekraczają 35m2 pow. zabudowy można więc je budować na zgłoszenie (budynku gospodarczego).
Projekty dostępne będą wyłącznie dla indywidualnych klientów za symboliczną cenę pokrywającą koszty wytworzenia dokumentacji.
Koszt budowy nie powinien przekroczyć 50 tys. zł.

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1220253&type=1

----------


## Zielony ogród

Zbyszku, tak jeszcze w temacie bali - czy u nas już buduje się nowoczesne domy z bali (jak Honka - bal, ale nowoczesny design), czy wciąż tylko rustykalnie, po góralsku, cepeliowo?

----------


## zbyszek57

Zielony Ogrod.. kazda budowa  jest "pod" klienta. Mozna odpierniczyć Skierniewicki Klasycyzm z cegly, pustaka czy ytonga . Mozna zbudować dom z bala kwadratowego o nowoczesnym designie.
Wrzucanie opinii o budowie domu do jednego worka dowodzi arogancji i braku wiedzy. Znam oferte Honki, mieszkam 10 km od wioski budowlanej :smile:  w Urzucie. Na jesieni bede realizował  dom z bala kwadratowego w Oświęcimiu. Zapraszam do obejrzenia
 budowanie góralskie to wplyw  Witkacego - propagował w XIX wieku tradycje budownictwa góralskiego  i próbował to wprowadzić jako dominujący styl w nowoczesnym budownictwie narodowym

----------


## Zielony ogród

to nawet nie chodzi o kształt bala - ja widziałam z okrągłego, ale bardzo nowocześnie - decydowały o tym wykończenia, kolorystyka, układ pomieszczeń, nowoczesne sprzęty. piękne, ale drogo, niestety, pozostaje cieszyć się tym, co jest.
nie mam nic do budownictwa góralskiego, wprost przeciwnie, ale w dolinie Wisły głupio by taki dom wyglądał.

----------


## zbyszek57

ja wlasnie buduje glownie z bala toczonego. Teraz realizuje dom wg projektu Polana  z bala o srednicy 29 cm .

----------


## MaciekTyr.

Tych, którzy jednak chcą włączyć się w rozwiązania systemowe zapraszam do wątku: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...z-supermarketu

----------


## MaciekTyr.

No mnie to raczej nie dotyczy - nie zarobiłem na budownictwie złotówki, za to sporo na to "hobby" wydaję. Jak większość forumowiczów zresztą. TE SYSTEMY NIE ISTNIEJĄ, ale ciekaw jestem, czy komuś się spodobają.

----------


## Xerses

> Marynata, w kwestii eksploatacji- Dom w podstawie 50 m kw z poddaszem użytkowym. Konkretnie z mojego avatara. Bal 26 cm sosna syberyjska.  Szczyty  wykonane w technologii szkieletu .Na caly dom zamontowane ogrzewanie 5 kW podłogówka kablowa. Dom stoi pod Chyżnem. Zimy takie jak to w gorach. koszt ogrzewania w zimę w okresie od 1 listopada do 1 kwietnia poniżej 1500( nie pamiętam dokładnie)


Hm...... po pierwsze sezon liczy się raczej od października w naszym kraju, po drugie  za 1500 zł dom o powierzchni ćoś ponad 50 m2 ...........  (aczkolwiek zawsze w takich wyliczeniach istotna jest kubatura a nie metry kwadratowe) - no nie wiem czy to taka super opłacalna impreza. I wygląda na to że to tylko CO.

----------


## Xerses

> ogrzewanie jest na parterze, piętro grzane jest powietrzem ogrzanym z dołu domku. Kubatura około 220 m  sześciennych. Kominka nie ma, bo.... nie ma 
> Ogrzewanie ustawione na 18, bo tak lubie. Prawdą jest ze steruje grzaniem, to znaczy w nocy schładzam, w dzien " dopędzam " do tych 18 -tu.


Sorki nie doczytałem poniżej. No dla 18 stopni i kubatury 220 metrów to płacisz bardzo dużo. Piszesz że wzrost temperatury nie wpłynie istotnie na zwiększenie kosztów. I to jest kolejna bujda. Jaka jest przenikalność cieplna takiego bala w porównaniu chociażby do ytonga?

----------


## Xerses

> Zauważyłem,że na wątku ostatnio dużo reklamą pachnie...


A ponoć nie można się tu ogłaszać.................  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Ktoś pisał, że nie buduje się u nas domów wielokondygnacyjnych szkieletowych i... jest w błędzie.
Firma, która wykonywała dla mnie wiązary takie buduje: 
http://www.trak-bud.pl/ekologiczne-d...okondygnacyjne
Ponadto w mojej okolicy sporo powstało domów szkieletowych i mimo, że nad morzem, czyli dość wilgotno i wietrznie ludzie kupują i mieszkają w nich.

Koncepcja MaćkaTyr. mnie się podoba, ale znacząco trzeba zmienić mentalność ludzi, żeby zacząć takie budowanie, o warunkach zabudowy już nie wspomnę.

----------


## KK2012

Podobno przy 18 stopniach w domu zimą i dodatkowym zmniejszaniu temperatury na noc można stać się facetem bez jaj - wieczny skurcz.

----------


## yaiba83

> Zauważyłem,że na wątku ostatnio dużo reklamą pachnie...


Ja już praktycznie w każdym wątku.

----------


## Xerses

> Ja już praktycznie w każdym wątku.


No cóż forum muratora to niezły rynek dla handlowców. Są tu takie że jak wspomnisz że chcesz coś kupić i sie nad tym zastanawiasz - to od razu dostajesz  kilka maili na priva.

----------


## Xerses

> przywlekłam z innego wątku gdzie zareklamowało się studio archi
> 
> 
> Kup działkę na 100m2 i postaw sobie domek!!
> STAĆ CIĘ NA TO!!
> Ogłaszamy akcję dom za 50 tys.
> Zaczynamy publikować projekty tanich domów. Domy nie przekraczają 35m2 pow. zabudowy można więc je budować na zgłoszenie (budynku gospodarczego).
> Projekty dostępne będą wyłącznie dla indywidualnych klientów za symboliczną cenę pokrywającą koszty wytworzenia dokumentacji.
> Koszt budowy nie powinien przekroczyć 50 tys. zł.
> ...


zastanawiam się czy budowanie  - sorki za okreslenie - kurnika ma jakikolwiek sens................. 35 m2 i to jeszcze powierzchnia zabudowy......

----------


## DEZET

> przywlekłam z innego wątku gdzie zareklamowało się studio archi
> Kup działkę na 100m2 i postaw sobie domek!!
> STAĆ CIĘ NA TO!!
> Ogłaszamy akcję dom za 50 tys.
> Zaczynamy publikować projekty tanich domów. Domy nie przekraczają 35m2 pow. zabudowy można więc je budować na zgłoszenie (budynku gospodarczego).
> Projekty dostępne będą wyłącznie dla indywidualnych klientów za symboliczną cenę pokrywającą koszty wytworzenia dokumentacji.
> Koszt budowy nie powinien przekroczyć 50 tys. zł.
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.430627110307170.90571.254829631220253&type=  1


Dom gospodarczy do zamieszkania  :wink:

----------


## dr_au

To naprawdę ma sens, choć specyficzny. Np. da się coś takiego wznieść na ogródkach działkowych. Mam takie ogródki niedaleko swojej działki. Ludzie powznosili tam tego rodzaju domki i często nawet cały rok mieszkają.

----------


## Kwitko

Tylko że wszyscy nielegalnie  :wink:

----------


## anetina

> a może byście wrzucili fotki domów wybudowanych za 200 tys.
> w końcu po to jest ten wątek


znaczna wiekszosc ma linki w sygnaturkach  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

*kwitko* - powiedzmy "dyskusyjne".

----------


## Xerses

> To naprawdę ma sens, choć specyficzny. Np. da się coś takiego wznieść na ogródkach działkowych. Mam takie ogródki niedaleko swojej działki. Ludzie powznosili tam tego rodzaju domki i często nawet cały rok mieszkają.


No teoretycznie to się mieści w granicach wątku budowy domu do 200 tysiaków, nie mniej jednak ciężko ten twór podciągnąć pod kategorię DOM.  Takie coś może sobie postawić człowiek mający Dom i kaprys aby sobie gdzieś postawic małą dacze na ewentualny przyjazd.  Lepiej zająć się czyms pożyteczniejszym niż dyskusją w tej kwestii  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

Bo ja wiem.... Jak można mieszkać w mieszkaniu w bloku o powierzchni 30 czy 40 m2 to można i w takim czymś. 

Ale warto rzucić okiem na to:

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...a853e948e64b,1

Mieści się w parametrach (pow. zabudowy 35 m2). Ale koszty budowy zaskakująco duże.

----------


## DEZET

dr_au - dyskusyjne jest zamieszkiwanie nielegalnie w takim domku? Można mieszkać bez meldunku, to fakt, ale jesteśmy "pozbawieni" wielu rzeczy- choćby dowód osobisty- nikt nie dostanie bez adresu, a w gospodarczym (bo tak to zostanie zbudowane) nikt nie zamelduje. Jeśli ktoś nie ma adresu, nie dostanie kredytu, a wątpię, żeby młodzi ludzie mieli uzbierane kilkadziesiąt tysięcy na działkę, domek, media. A poza tym czy w ogóle gmina nada numer nieruchomości? Niektóre gminy wydają zgodę na budowę, gdy działka ma określoną minimalną wielkość, a te 100m2 hmmm... jest dyskusyjne  :wink:

----------


## zbyszek57

co do adresu, od nowego roku koniec z adresami w dowodach :smile:  zatem przeszkoda upadnie :smile:

----------


## MaciekTyr.

A dla mnie może fajne wyzwanie projektowe z tym 35m, weźmy taki "spodek", jeżeli powierzchnia to to co stoi na podłożu, to sporo można "wygospodarować" dodatkowo  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> co do adresu, od nowego roku koniec z adresami w dowodach zatem przeszkoda upadnie


Racja  :smile:  
"Nowy dowód będzie dokumentem potwierdzającym  tożsamość i obywatelstwo polskie na terenie Polski oraz m.in. państw  strefy Schengen.

 Nowy dokument nie będzie zawierał informacji o adresie zameldowania oraz rysopisie."

----------


## dr_au

Kolejno:

- "nielegalność" jest dyskusyjna, dlatego, że wedle mojej wiedzy nie ma zakazu zamieszkiwania w czymś takim. Natomiast oczywiście nie jest możliwe zameldowanie się, ze wszystkimi tego konsekwencjami. Uwzględniając bardzo częsty w PL rozjazd pomiędzy meldunkiem a miejscem zamieszkania, nie jes to jedna - jak sądzę przeszkoda dyskwalifikująca

- tego typu obiekty rzeczywiście mają sens tylko w mieszkaniowym "drugim obiegu", czyli np. na ogródkach działkowych, działkach rekreacyjnych itp. Czasem to ma sens, bo bywają to genialne położone i relatywnie tanie. W pozostałych przypadkach prostsze, bardziej opłacalne i bez cudowania jest po prostu wzniesienie budynku wielorodzinnego (nawet jeżeli będą w nim tylko 2-3 lokale po 50 m2. Mam wrażenie, że dom ma sens dopiero gdzieś od tych 80-90 m2. 

- niestety o ile wiem podcienia itp. pomysły wliczają się do powierzchni zabudowy. Więc zrobienie "spodka" może nie pomóc.

----------


## anetina

> Można mieszkać bez meldunku, to fakt, ale jesteśmy "pozbawieni" wielu rzeczy- choćby dowód osobisty- nikt nie dostanie bez adresu, a w gospodarczym (bo tak to zostanie zbudowane) nikt nie zamelduje.


niestety nie ma juz obowiazku meldunku  :sad: 
pelno dowodow jest juz wydanych bez adresu zameldowania  :sad:

----------


## Kwitko

Ale czy dom całoroczny można postawić na ogródkach działkowych?

----------


## anetina

nie mozna  :smile:  chociaz wlasciwie musi tylko byc metraz zachowany  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Z tym metrażem nie do końca, jeżeli budować można tylko budynki gospodarcze to tylko takie mogą stać na działce. A budynek mieszkalny ma określone cechy które odróżniają go od gospodarczego. Więc jedna wizyta inspektora nadzoru i domek przeznaczony jest do rozbiórki, warto? No chyba że plan miejscowy dopuszcza inną zabudowę na tych terenach, a tego nie wiem.

----------


## marynata

Można taki domek postawić przecież z pozwoleniem na budowę.
Ludzie mieszkają w "takich warunkach",nawet na forum można spotkać takie sytuacje.
I tak się zastanawiam czy naprawdę "u nas" już tak się zle dzieje że coraz częściej uaktywniają się osoby proponujące domy kontenerowe czy takie małe projekty do zamieszkania "na zgłoszenie"?  :Confused:   jakoś tak wieje grozą gospodarczą....

----------


## DEZET

Podsumowując- cała akcja, pomijając dobre, jak myślę intencje - jest nieprzemyślana i niepotrzebna (poza reklamą dla biura?!), a może wprowadzić  ewentualnych chętnych w kłopoty.

----------


## Kwitko

* marynata* tu właśnie firmy wprowadzają w błąd. Sprzedają budynek o małej pow. zabudowy i piszą że to "dom na zgłoszenie" a nie ma czegoś takiego. Na zgłoszenie jest tylko i wyłącznie budynek gospodarczy! Nie można w nim mieszkać.

----------


## marynata

> Tych, którzy jednak chcą włączyć się w rozwiązania systemowe zapraszam do wątku: 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...z-supermarketu


Maciek,temat fajny(piszesz już z drugiego nicka o tym samym),ale nie jest wciągający,ponieważ nie przedstawiasz żadnych rozwiązań i dyskusja toczy się nie wiadomo w koło czego?

----------


## desmear

> a w gospodarczym (bo tak to zostanie zbudowane) nikt nie zamelduje.


??? zarówno ja, jak i moja żona o dzieciach nie wspominając zameldowani byliśmy na działce na której dopiero budowano. innym słowem nie było jeszcze nic do mieszkania. tak więc proszę nie rozprzestrzeniać nieprawdziwych informacji.

----------


## Kwitko

Zameldowani na działce? Ale macie urzędników  :wink:

----------


## marynata

W mojej gminie też można na pustej działce  :wink:  chociaż szczegółów nie znam czy jakieś wymagania dot działki są.

----------


## DEZET

> ??? zarówno ja, jak i moja żona o dzieciach nie wspominając zameldowani byliśmy na działce na której dopiero budowano. innym słowem nie było jeszcze nic do mieszkania. tak więc proszę nie rozprzestrzeniać nieprawdziwych informacji.


To chyba jesteś szczególnym wyjątkiem, bo prawo meldunkowe jest jedno dla wszystkich. Chętnie poznam szczegóły.

----------


## zbyszek57

według  prawa można zameldować  na działce budowlanej inwestora , jeśli dla danej działki zatwierdzono projekt budowlany , wydano pozwolenie na budowę i  dziennik budowy.

----------


## Xerses

> według  prawa można zameldować  na działce budowlanej inwestora , jeśli dla danej działki zatwierdzono projekt budowlany , wydano pozwolenie na budowę i  dziennik budowy.


He jakas paranoja. Znaczy postawie skrzynke pocztową , nabiore kredytu i niech mnie szukają?  :big grin:

----------


## zbyszek57

Xerses, mylisz pare pojec :smile:   Uważasz ze meldunek u teściowej daje gwarancje bankowi w dochodzeniu swoich praw?
Kredyt zabezpieczasz działka :smile:  i zarobkami a nie meldunkiem. A taka sytuacja, jaką opisałem, ma miejsce w Nadarzynie, w Grodzisku Mazowieckim i w Oświęcimiu. Zresztą w tej chwili w dowodzie w zasadzie nie powinno byc meldunku. 
Paranoja bylo decydowanie przez urzednika, komu i co wolno.

----------


## Xerses

> Xerses, mylisz pare pojec  Uważasz ze meldunek u teściowej daje gwarancje bankowi w dochodzeniu swoich praw?
> Kredyt zabezpieczasz działka i zarobkami a nie meldunkiem. A taka sytuacja, jaką opisałem, ma miejsce w Nadarzynie, w Grodzisku Mazowieckim i w Oświęcimiu. Zresztą w tej chwili w dowodzie w zasadzie nie powinno byc meldunku. 
> Paranoja bylo decydowanie przez urzednika, komu i co wolno.


No dobra - ale w tym domu teściowej ktoś jest. A na polu wiatru hula  :smile:  Z pozostałym się zgadzam.

----------


## Szatunka

Dokładnie  :wink:  Tez tak uważam....dostaliśmy z mężem działkę...fakt, że na szkodach górniczych...ale budujemy  :wink:  malutki domek z poddaszem użytkowym około 70 m2 użytkowej...ciasny ale własny...dla mnie idealny  :wink:  mamy na dzień dzisiejszy stan surowy otwarty za 75 tys. także wszystko jest możliwe...pozdrawiam wszystkich zdecydowanych na SWÓJ MAŁY DOMEK  :smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

> Ale czy dom całoroczny można postawić na ogródkach działkowych?


Z tego co mi wiadomo (moi teściowiemają działkę z domkiem na ogródku działkowym) to mieszkać tam nie wolno. Nie ma tam ani kanalizy , ani szamb.
Dodatkowo w większosci ogródków działkowych na zimę jest wyłączany prąd , właśnie takze po to aby ludzie tam nie mieszkali ...
Ogródki działkowe służą to nie działki budowlane i nie służą one do trwałego mieszkania , a że są ludzie którzy tam nielegalnie mieszkają to inna kwestia , takze kwestia nieudolności służb które powinny ich z tamtąd wywalić ...

----------


## Xerses

> Dokładnie  Tez tak uważam....dostaliśmy z mężem działkę...fakt, że na szkodach górniczych...ale budujemy  malutki domek z poddaszem użytkowym około 70 m2 użytkowej...ciasny ale własny...dla mnie idealny  mamy na dzień dzisiejszy stan surowy otwarty za 75 tys. także wszystko jest możliwe...pozdrawiam wszystkich zdecydowanych na SWÓJ MAŁY DOMEK


Koszty to sie dopiero zaczną a w oczach już tak budynek rósł nie będzie  :big grin:

----------


## artek76

Za 100 tys. nie da rady obecnie wybudować sensownego domu!

----------


## Xerses

> Za 100 tys. nie da rady obecnie wybudować sensownego domu!


zastanawiam się po co to napisałeś........ wyjasnij mi głębszy sens tego posta bo nie potrafię go znaleść...............

----------


## marynata

> Ogródki działkowe służą to nie działki budowlane i nie służą one do trwałego mieszkania , a że są ludzie którzy tam nielegalnie mieszkają to inna kwestia , takze kwestia nieudolności służb które powinny ich z tamtąd wywalić ...


Najlepiej prosto pod most,trzeba się koniecznie zająć też tymi którzy nielegalnie mieszkają w swoich własnych firmach.
Jeszcze więcej służb i przepisów nakazujących ludziom jak i kiedy mogą przebywać i korzystać z miejsc które kupili czy za za które płacą dzierżawy i podatki.Odłączyć prąd,odciąć wodę,a najrozsądniej byłoby wszystkim chipy i już mamy jasność że niezdyscyplinowany podatnik zamiast truchcikiem karnie po kredyt do banku,to sobie cwaniaczek na działce pomieszkuje....

----------


## Kwitko

Tyle że Ci ludzie pomieszkujący cichaczem krzywdzą sami siebie. Przecież te działki tak naprawdę nie są ich. Oni inwestują często dość sporo, a później się okazuję że muszą opuścić działkę, albo jakiś życzliwy sąsiad doniesie i dostaną nakaz rozbiórki.  I wtedy czują się oszukani, a to tylko ich wina.

----------


## marynata

Kwitko,chcą to inwestują świadomie czy nie-nie ma znaczenia.Prawo jest durne.Jeżeli Twoje działania nie mają wpływu na sąsiadujące działki co komu do tego co tam robisz.A ilu ludzi ma działki własnościowe z zakazem budowy w przeznaczeniu w mpzp na tereny zielone?Według prawa altankę można postawić,ale mieszkać już nie.To samo z działkami tylko pod działalność gospodarczą.Harować tam możesz,ale mieszkać już nie.Niedługo ustawowo menu nam będą rozpisywać.

----------


## Kwitko

Ja jednak jestem za ścisłym określaniem funkcji i przeznaczenia danego terenu. 
No ale nie o tym wątek  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Wybrałem się do USC (raptem 40m :wink:  ) w kwestii meldunku na działce z niewybudowanym budynkiem. 
Zwracam honor deasmear -MOŻNA się zameldować! Jedynie musi być nadany numer nieruchomości. 
Niepotrzebny do tego jest odbiór budynku i inne pierdoły.

----------


## anetina

i ja sie pytalam - mozna sie zameldowac, gdy jest nadany nr domu  :smile: 
a to tak naprawde mozna zrobic, gdy nawet czlowiek sie buduje  :smile:  wszystko zalezy od woli urzednika  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Wola urzędnika nie ma tu znaczenia- tak stanowi prawo. USC nie sprawdza, czy meldujący się ma gdzie mieszkać.
Prawo do nieruchomości i nr wystarczy do meldunku.

----------


## zbyszek57

DEZET  , do tego nie byla potrzebna wizyta w USC. Wystarczyło pomyśleć :smile:  dam przykład- kupuje gospodarstwo rolne. na akcie notarialnym NIE ma wymienionych części składowych,ale tylko powierzchnia i info o zabudowaniach GOSPODARCZYCH.. na podstawie aktu notarialnego MOGE zameldowac dowolna ilosc Chinczykow, obywateli Urmundii i reszty swiata. Psa z kulawa noga nie obchodzi, czy maja gdzie MIESZKAC. liczy sie akt własności na nieruchomość, a ona zawsze ma oznaczenie

----------


## anetina

a u mnie gmina sprawdzala, czy stoi dom - tzn. dokladnie przegladala dziennik budowy

----------


## marynata

Tutaj chodzi pewnie o to żeby był konkretny adres.
A co do przebywania pod innym adresem,to chyba jest w prawie obowiązek meldowania się czasowego powyżej iluś tam,także to się uzupełnia.
Stały meldunek na działce,a czasowy tam gdzie aktualnie przebywamy.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> i ja sie pytalam - mozna sie zameldowac, gdy jest nadany nr domu 
> a to tak naprawde mozna zrobic, gdy nawet czlowiek sie buduje  wszystko zalezy od woli urzednika


Mi powiedziano, że wymagany jest numer domu i niekoniecznie odbiór budynku, więc w zasadzie już mogłabym się zameldować :smile:  wszystko zależy od dobrej woli tak jak piszesz.. 

Znajoma ostatnio pytała ile już wydaliśmy na dom.. powiedziałam, że z pompą ciepła coę lekko ponad 300 tys, ale muszę dokładnie policzyć.. czyli bez pompy 240 tys.. powiedziała mi, że muszę zacząć się udzielac w tym temacie :smile:  poza tym jak skończymy budowę to podliczę na pewno wydatki.. dom nie jest mały, więc odpowiem na pytanie jak w temacie.. czy można marzyć.. owszem da się wybudować dom za 200 tys.

----------


## marynata

Podglądam Kamila Wasz dziennik i wielki szacun za ten wynik,dom nie jest z tych najmniejszych.

----------


## Arturo72

> Podglądam Kamila Wasz dziennik i wielki szacun za ten wynik,dom nie jest z tych najmniejszych.


Dodać do tego pompę ciepła z bezpośrednim parowaniem i WM na "cienkich" kanałach to szacun tym bardziej za taką kasę  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET  , do tego nie byla potrzebna wizyta w USC. Wystarczyło pomyśleć  dam przykład- kupuje gospodarstwo rolne. na akcie notarialnym NIE ma  wymienionych części składowych,ale tylko powierzchnia i info o  zabudowaniach GOSPODARCZYCH.. na podstawie aktu notarialnego MOGE  zameldowac dowolna ilosc Chinczykow, obywateli Urmundii i reszty swiata.  Psa z kulawa noga nie obchodzi, czy maja gdzie MIESZKAC. liczy sie akt  własności na nieruchomość, a ona zawsze ma oznaczenie


Nie mam doświadczeń z kupowaniem gospodarstwa. A skoro to gospodarstwo, to ma nie tylko budynki gospodarcze ale i zazwyczaj dom, więc i nadany numer i o tym pisałem. A sprawa meldowania "miliona" wyborców w jednym mieszkaniu znana z wyborów samorządowych  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

A tu ciekawostki z solarami: construco.pl

----------


## monikka010

Kamila naprawdę świetny dom !

----------


## bury_kocur

*Kamila i Marcin*, do dziennika nie zaglądałam, ale na szybko sprawdziłam Wasz projekt - i jestem pełna podziwu, naprawdę udało Wam się to tanio wybudować. To jest wielkie domiszcze z kawałem dachu i wygląda na dużo więcej  :wink:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> Podglądam Kamila Wasz dziennik i wielki szacun za ten wynik,dom nie jest z tych najmniejszych.


ooo i jeszcze znalazłam tutaj cichych podglądaczy :smile:  na koniec dziennika policzę dokładniej.. w każdym razie jeszcze nie jest to koniec, bo góra do wykończenia..  ale mniejszy dom spokojnie można mierzyć w 200 k




> Kamila naprawdę świetny dom !


ale mi "cukrujecie"  :smile: 



> *Kamila i Marcin*, do dziennika nie zaglądałam, ale na szybko sprawdziłam Wasz projekt - i jestem pełna podziwu, naprawdę udało Wam się to tanio wybudować. To jest wielkie domiszcze z kawałem dachu i wygląda na dużo więcej


tak tak, dachu jest sporo, bo 262m2.. tak jak pisałam to jeszcze nie koniec, ale wydaje mi się, że osiągnęliśmy przyzwoity wynik nie oszczędzając na materiałach, na czym można było zaoszczędzić to się oszczędzało, ale na na wszystkim w końcu budujemy dla siebie :smile: 




> Dodać do tego pompę ciepła z bezpośrednim parowaniem i WM na "cienkich" kanałach to szacun tym bardziej za taką kasę


rurki nie były tanie.. ale w zasadzie jak policzyć ile tego poszło to w zasadzie koszt rurek, i tych innych "zakończeń" to około 7000 plus reku 6750.. sami nie wiemy czy to drogo czy tanio, czy porównywalnie.. Pompę ciepła dostaliśmy w super ekstra cenie, bo byliśmy drugimi klientami tej formy na opolszczyźnie więc korzystna cena..


wynik wynikiem, zobaczymy jak będzie na koniec..

----------


## Xerses

> Znajoma ostatnio pytała ile już wydaliśmy na dom.. powiedziałam, że z pompą ciepła coę lekko ponad 300 tys, ale muszę dokładnie policzyć.. czyli bez pompy 240 tys..  .


Ale w tym momencie nalezałoby doliczyc koszt alternatywnego ogrzewania..............



> powiedziała mi, że muszę zacząć się udzielac w tym temacie poza tym jak skończymy budowę to podliczę na pewno wydatki.. dom nie jest mały, więc odpowiem na pytanie jak w temacie.. czy można marzyć.. owszem da się wybudować dom za 200 tys.


Nie czytałem dziennika bo mi się nie chce  :smile:  ale ze stawianiem takich teorii byłbym ostrożny. Że sie da wybudowac to juz tu stwierdziliśmy.......... ale z jakimi ograniczeniami.

Swoją drogą 60 tysiaków za pompe to jest właśnie cena którą trzeba minimum zapłacić za taka technologie. Pytanie mam do Ciebie w jakim okresie czasu powinna Ci się zwrócić ta inwestycja wliczając w to wszelkie koszty związane z eksploatacją ?

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale w tym momencie nalezałoby doliczyc koszt alternatywnego ogrzewania..............


Raczej nie,większość domów posiada kominek i on powinien służyć na wypadek braku prądu przez tydzień  :smile: 



> Swoją drogą 60 tysiaków za pompe to jest właśnie cena którą trzeba minimum zapłacić za taka technologie. Pytanie mam do Ciebie w jakim okresie czasu powinna Ci się zwrócić ta inwestycja wliczając w to wszelkie koszty związane z eksploatacją ?


Też jestem przeciwnikiem takiej kasy za system grzewczy.
Zdecydowanie taniej i praktyczniej oszczędzać na rachunkach poprzez zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło niż wydawać majątek na maszynę do niższych rachunków bo to jest jednak maszyna,która w każdej chwili może się zbuntować a nie czynnik naturalny,który raz zamontowany posłuży nam przez długie lata  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Raczej nie,większość domów posiada kominek i on powinien służyć na wypadek braku prądu przez tydzień


Chodziło mi o fakt że jesli odlicza od kosztów budowy wykonianie pompy ciepła - to powinna doliczyc do tych kosztów wykonianie np ogrzwania na gaz, prąd węgiel etc

No 60 K to sporo kasy....................

----------


## anetina

a nawet sam koszt kominka - toż to bezpłatnie i z darmowych materiałów nikt nie zrobił

----------


## Arturo72

> a nawet sam koszt kominka - toż to bezpłatnie i z darmowych materiałów nikt nie zrobił


Przy udziale pracy własnej samą obudowę można spokojnie zrobić za małą kasę,w miarę dobry i ładny wkład to 2tys.zł np Basia z Kratek także wydaje mi się,że w 3-4 tys.zł można by się zamknąć z całym kominkiem.

----------


## anetina

no i to ma być bezpłatnie  :smile:  !?

----------


## kaszpir007

Co tu dużo pisać ...

Sam temat "dom za 200tys" jest troszkę bez sensu ...

Bo nie ma na to zbyt prostej odpowiedzi ...

Dom można wybudować za 200tys a można i za 2mln zł ...

Wszystko zależy od wielkości domu , stopnia złożoności domu , jakości użytych materiałów przy budowie i wykończeniu oraz co bardzo ważne od tego w jakim stopniu będziemy wykonywać prace budowlane i ogólnobudowlane samodzielnie ...
Olbrzymia część kosztu domu to właśnie koszty robocizny. Robiąc samemu można dużo obniżyć koszty domu .,..

Dużo zależy też od inwestora i jego zdolności targowania , załatwiania , dogadywania ...
Dużo zależy od fachowców. Ci najlepsi są najdrożsi ale w większości poziom im prac jest profesjonalny i widać różnicę pomiędzy najtańszym "fachowcem" ...

Osobiście uważam że za 200tys nie da sie wybudować domu pod klucz  jeśli przy budowie nic nie będziemy robić samodzielnie a wszystko zlecimy fachowcom.
Jeśli jednak częśc prac przeniesiemy na nasze barki i zgodzimy się na pewne kompromisy co do metrażu i standardu wyposażenia to może nam sie udać ...

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> Ale w tym momencie nalezałoby doliczyc koszt alternatywnego ogrzewania..............
> 
> 
> Nie czytałem dziennika bo mi się nie chce  ale ze stawianiem takich teorii byłbym ostrożny. Że sie da wybudowac to juz tu stwierdziliśmy.......... ale z jakimi ograniczeniami.
> 
> Swoją drogą 60 tysiaków za pompe to jest właśnie cena którą trzeba minimum zapłacić za taka technologie. Pytanie mam do Ciebie w jakim okresie czasu powinna Ci się zwrócić ta inwestycja wliczając w to wszelkie koszty związane z eksploatacją ?


udzielając się w tym temacie po prostu także chciałam udzielić odpowiedzi na pytanie w temacie stawiane, owszem tak jak piszesz da się, ale z pewnymi ograniczeniami, my nie stawialiśmy ograniczeń, bo aż takiego parcia na te 200 tysięcy nie mieliśmy, chcieliśmy po prostu wybudować taki dom, aby każdy miał swój kąt na miarę naszej kieszeni.. nieraz zmagaliśmy się z brakiem kasy, ale chyba ktoś na górze czuwa nad nami i w miarę płynnie to wszystko szło.

odnośnie pompy ciepła.. nie liczyliśmy za ile lat się inwestycja zwróci, ile kosztowałoby nas ogrzewanie inną technologią, czy też samym prądem, czy węglem itd (gazu nam nikt by nie poprowadził za rozsądną cenę..), chcieliśmy mieć ogrzewanie w miarę bezobsługowe typu odkręcam kurek i mam ciepło.. nie wyobrażałam sobie tego, że idę napalić w piecu.. pomyślicie panienka z miasteczka, nie lubi rąk ubrudzić.. ja po prostu takich piców się boję, pewnie nie ma czego.

odnośnie kosztu alternatywnego ogrzewania.. podałam cenę pompy ciepła (całej instalacji, podłogówka, dolne źródło i urządzenie + plus pompa do CWU), aby ktoś kto zapłacił za alternatywne ogrzewanie miał porównanie i nie chodziło mi o to, że należy to odliczyć, bo w innych domach tego nie potrzeba.



> Raczej nie,większość domów posiada kominek i on powinien służyć na wypadek braku prądu przez tydzień 
> 
> Też jestem przeciwnikiem takiej kasy za system grzewczy.
> Zdecydowanie taniej i praktyczniej oszczędzać na rachunkach poprzez zmniejszenie zapotrzebowania domu na ciepło niż wydawać majątek na maszynę do niższych rachunków bo to jest jednak maszyna,która w każdej chwili może się zbuntować a nie czynnik naturalny,który raz zamontowany posłuży nam przez długie lata


kominka my nie mamy :smile:  i jeśli prądu nie będzie parę dni to wtedy pewnie generator :smile: 

sama maszyna tyle nie kosztowała :smile:  i mimo to, że tyle wydaliśmy na system ogrzewania CO + CWU to nie odznacza, że na elewacje damy zwykły styropian o grubości 5cm, dajemy 20cm grafitowego styropianu, więc nie najgorzej  :cool: 




> Chodziło mi o fakt że jesli odlicza od kosztów budowy wykonianie pompy ciepła - to powinna doliczyc do tych kosztów wykonianie np ogrzwania na gaz, prąd węgiel etc
> 
> No 60 K to sporo kasy....................


60k na cały system.. 
jak się policzy wszystko niechby 1m2 domu to 1500zł, dla innego CO (które wchodziły w grę) musiałabym mieć kotłownię 
kotłownia na np groszek czy też inne powiedzmy, że 8m2 to daje 12 000zł, to wypadałoby odliczyć od pompy, bo pompa zajmuje bardzo mało miejsca w garażu nikomu nie przeszkadzając..
komin wentylacyjny itd niechby te 4 000zł (nie orientuje się, strzelam, że tyle to kosztowałoby)
to już daje 16 000 do odliczenia
czyli nie 60k a 44k.. porównując cały system PC a piec z instalacją CO na powiedzmy ekogroszek (albo inny) - różnica nie wychodzi taka duża..

nie krzyczcie na mnie ani nie naskakujecie, to są tylko ogólne wyliczenia nie mające na celu namawianie kogokolwiek na pompę ciepła, każdy wie co dla niego będzie jako CO..

----------


## Arturo72

> i mimo to, że tyle wydaliśmy na system ogrzewania CO + CWU to nie odznacza, że na elewacje damy zwykły styropian o grubości 5cm, dajemy 20cm grafitowego styropianu, więc nie najgorzej


Czyli rachunki za c.o będą delikatnie mówiąc,skromniutkie  :smile: 
I o to chodzi.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> Czyli rachunki za c.o będą delikatnie mówiąc,skromniutkie 
> I o to chodzi.


w zasadzie taki mieliśmy zamiar.. baa nawet wiem, że CWU po wyjściu ze zbiornika ma 70o więc musimy jakiś mieszacz zamontować :smile:

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> 60k na cały system.. 
> jak się policzy wszystko niechby 1m2 domu to 1500zł, dla innego CO (które wchodziły w grę) musiałabym mieć kotłownię 
> kotłownia na np groszek czy też inne powiedzmy, że 8m2 to daje 12 000zł, to wypadałoby odliczyć od pompy, bo pompa zajmuje bardzo mało miejsca w garażu nikomu nie przeszkadzając..
> komin wentylacyjny itd niechby te 4 000zł (nie orientuje się, strzelam, że tyle to kosztowałoby)
> to już daje 16 000 do odliczenia
> czyli nie 60k a 44k.. porównując cały system PC a piec z instalacją CO na powiedzmy ekogroszek (albo inny) - różnica nie wychodzi taka duża..
> 
> nie krzyczcie na mnie ani nie naskakujecie, to są tylko ogólne wyliczenia nie mające na celu namawianie kogokolwiek na pompę ciepła, każdy wie co dla niego będzie jako CO..


Mam nadzieję, że nikt nie ma zamiaru krzyczeć  :wink: . Kiedyś liczyłem opłacalność PC i wyszło mi, że jak jest gaz, to PC się nie zwróci. Jak nie ma gazu, to PC jest jedynym sensownym, bezobsługowym rozwiązaniem (wyjąwszy *małe domy* grzane tylko prądem.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mam nadzieję, że nikt nie ma zamiaru krzyczeć . Kiedyś liczyłem opłacalność PC i wyszło mi, że jak jest gaz, to PC się nie zwróci. Jak nie ma gazu, to PC jest jedynym sensownym, bezobsługowym rozwiązaniem (wyjąwszy *małe domy* grzane tylko prądem.


No tak nie do końca  :wink:  
Po pierwsze gaz ziemny jak i ekogroszek uważam za same zło (gaz mam przy działce)
Po drugie wszystko zalezy od ceny takiej pompy a w małym domu pompa ciepła także ma rację bytu i chodzi tu głównie o zużycie cwu.
W moim przypadku spokojnie mógłbym grzać prądem nie obawiając się o rachunki za c.o(tak zamierzałem) ale co z tego skoro zużycie na cwu wyniosło by drugie tyle co na c.o (5000kWh+5000kWh)
Trzeba było coś wymyśleć na obniżenie rachunków a dzięki temu,że zapotrzebowanie na ciepło mam małe to i kupiłem słabą/tańszą powietrzną pompę 8kW za 16tys.zł i dzięki temu rachunki przy COP2,5 spadną do 4000kWh za c.o+cwu.
Gaz ziemny prawdopodobnie wyszedł by znacznie drożej w instalacji a węgiel odrzuciłem na samym początku  :smile:  

W dużych domach wg mnie jest podobnie,za ok.30tys.zł mamy powietrzną pompę na full wypasie z gwarancją pracy bez wspomagania grzłkami do -20st.C o dużej mocy 16kW także powinna być bardziej opłacalna niż gaz ziemny. :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> Mam nadzieję, że nikt nie ma zamiaru krzyczeć . Kiedyś liczyłem opłacalność PC i wyszło mi, że jak jest gaz, to PC się nie zwróci. Jak nie ma gazu, to PC jest jedynym sensownym, bezobsługowym rozwiązaniem (wyjąwszy *małe domy* grzane tylko prądem.


no właśnie gaz najbliżej to chyba z 500 metrów jak nie dalej.. chociaż mąż i tak samego początku stawiał na pompę ciepła.. nawet nie wiedząc jaki dom będziemy stawiać

a wyliczenia odnośnie różnicy w ogrzewaniu widziałam :smile:

----------


## dr_au

Przy planowanej wielkości domu i tak nie interesowałem się rozwiązaniami typu kable grzewcze. odpadały też wszystkie obsługowe źródła ciepła. Dom ocieplony mniej więcej standardowo (tzn. odrobinę lepiej niż wymagane U=0,3), ale z dużymi przeszkleniami.  Przy takich założeniach istnieją tylko dwa sensowne rozwiązania - PC lub gaz. Gaz mam przy działce. Warunków gruntowych do PC nie mam zbyt dobrych (niski poziom wód gruntowych, skały). Do PC powietrznej dom mam za mało energooszczędny.

----------


## jimminen

> Przy planowanej wielkości domu i tak nie interesowałem się rozwiązaniami typu kable grzewcze. odpadały też wszystkie obsługowe źródła ciepła. Dom ocieplony mniej więcej standardowo (tzn. odrobinę lepiej niż wymagane U=0,3), ale z dużymi przeszkleniami.  Przy takich założeniach istnieją tylko dwa sensowne rozwiązania - PC lub gaz. Gaz mam przy działce. Warunków gruntowych do PC nie mam zbyt dobrych (niski poziom wód gruntowych, skały). Do PC powietrznej dom mam za mało energooszczędny.


A poza tym lepsze gotowanie na gazie.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> A poza tym lepsze gotowanie na gazie.


to zależy kto co lubi.. nawet gdyby ktoś mi podłączył za darmo gaz, to jednak chyba kupiłabym indukcję.. pomimo, że jeszcze na niej nigdy nie gotowałam..

----------


## Xerses

> to zależy kto co lubi.. nawet gdyby ktoś mi podłączył za darmo gaz, to jednak chyba kupiłabym indukcję.. pomimo, że jeszcze na niej nigdy nie gotowałam..


Ciekawe podejście do tematu............

----------


## firewall

Ale za to praktyczne

----------


## Xerses

> Przy planowanej wielkości domu i tak nie interesowałem się rozwiązaniami typu kable grzewcze. odpadały też wszystkie obsługowe źródła ciepła. Dom ocieplony mniej więcej standardowo (tzn. odrobinę lepiej niż wymagane U=0,3), ale z dużymi przeszkleniami.  Przy takich założeniach istnieją tylko dwa sensowne rozwiązania - PC lub gaz. Gaz mam przy działce. Warunków gruntowych do PC nie mam zbyt dobrych (niski poziom wód gruntowych, skały). Do PC powietrznej dom mam za mało energooszczędny.


Jak dla mnie przy słabo ocieplonym budynku jedno i drugie rozwiązanie będzie kosztowne kosztowne.

----------


## marynata

> Ciekawe podejście do tematu............


będę miała gaz,ale nie prowadzę instalacji do kuchni-wybrałam indukcję,chociaż nigdy na niej nie gotowałam 
składam samokrytykę-za babami nie trafisz  :rotfl:

----------


## KK2012

> będę miała gaz,ale nie prowadzę instalacji do kuchni-wybrałam indukcję,chociaż nigdy na niej nie gotowałam 
> składam samokrytykę-za babami nie trafisz


Wg mnie nic w tym dziwnego. Sam mam takie rozwiązanie - ogrzewanie gazowe, a do kuchni rury nie prowadziłem. Nie wyobrażam sobie mieć gazu w kuchni w dobie indukcji, na której gotuje się zwyczajnie świetnie.

----------


## bury_kocur

> będę miała gaz,ale nie prowadzę instalacji do kuchni-wybrałam indukcję,chociaż nigdy na niej nie gotowałam 
> składam samokrytykę-za babami nie trafisz


Ja tak samo  :smile:

----------


## yaiba83

> Wg mnie nic w tym dziwnego. Sam mam takie rozwiązanie - ogrzewanie gazowe, a do kuchni rury nie prowadziłem. Nie wyobrażam sobie mieć gazu w kuchni w dobie indukcji, na której gotuje się zwyczajnie świetnie.


Również potwierdzam, że gotuje się świetnie, tylko z garami lubi być problem. Nie wszystkie oznaczone symbolem indukcji działają na niej. Ale jak działają to działają świetnie. Obiad gotuje się trymigiem, a jak jeszcze ma się tryb booster...

----------


## gall86

tak się zastanawiam dokąd ten temat prowadzi  :smile:  jest grupa osób, która twierdzi, że się da, inna grupa, że się nie da i tak w kółko przerzucamy się argumentami. jaki jest cel? do tej pory czytałem ten topic, bo można było wyczytać dużo informacji, dzięki którym można było koszty budowy znacznie obniżyć, ale od pewnego czasu jest to typowa kłótnia.

----------


## Kwitko

Bo temat już dość dawno się wyczerpał, a wątek przerodził się w luźną dyskusję na tematy taniego budowania i nie tylko.  Więc zaznaczmy że jeżeli ktoś szuka odpowiedzi na tytuł wątku zapraszamy do pierwszych 200 stron tematu  :smile:

----------


## anetina

jakich pierwszych 200 stron? ja mam napisane, ze jestesmy obecnie na 157  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

A ja na 313  :wink:

----------


## anetina

czyli mozna ustawiac  :smile:

----------


## gall86

zależy od ustawiownych postów na stronę.

----------


## Kwitko

Pewnie tak, bo ja też mam 313 stronę.

----------


## firewall

A ja mam 209. :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

No to może tak, zainteresowani tematem niech czytają od początku do momentu, aż im się znudzi  :big tongue:  Albo kiedy stwierdzą że już coś wiedzą o domu za 200 tys.

----------


## Xerses

> tak się zastanawiam dokąd ten temat prowadzi  jest grupa osób, która twierdzi, że się da, inna grupa, że się nie da i tak w kółko przerzucamy się argumentami. jaki jest cel? do tej pory czytałem ten topic, bo można było wyczytać dużo informacji, dzięki którym można było koszty budowy znacznie obniżyć, ale od pewnego czasu jest to typowa kłótnia.


Ile ludzi na forum, tyle będziesz miał opinii. Nie da się ciagle wałkować jednego i tego samego. Jesli masz jakiś pomysł lub pytanie zarzuć na forum a dyskusja napewno się odbędzie  :smile:

----------


## RobRoy876

200tyś to zdecydowanie za mało. stanowczo odradzam!

----------


## anetina

> 200tyś to zdecydowanie za mało. stanowczo odradzam!


a co odradzasz ???  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> 200tyś to zdecydowanie za mało. stanowczo odradzam!





> a co odradzasz ???


Odradza 200tyś.

----------


## DEZET

> 200tyś to zdecydowanie za mało. stanowczo odradzam!


Nooo... wpadł, powiedział co wiedział i wypadł. Tytuł chociaż przeczytał?

O wyższości jednego medium nad innym nie ma co dyskutować- każdy zrobi, jak chce i może.
30tys na instalację gazową?Znaczy piec i rurki gazowe? Raczej przesada, bo nie myślę o piecu za 20-25tys.

----------


## Malcolm

> 200tyś to zdecydowanie za mało. stanowczo odradzam!


Jak ja "lubię" takie wartościowe posty...szkoda nawet to komentować

----------


## chris004

Witam  :Smile: 

Czy ktoś mi powie czy 60 tys zł za robociznę stan surowy zamknięty z kompletnym dachem za obydwie połówki bliźniaka ( 2 x 110 m2 ) to dużo ??? czy cena w miarę - województwo śląskie - Bielsko-Biała

Link - Dom w ostróżkach 2 

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m40f7ca5d20a1b

Dziękuję, za każdą odpowiedz

----------


## Arturo72

> 30tys na instalację gazową?Znaczy piec i rurki gazowe? Raczej przesada, bo nie myślę o piecu za 20-25tys.


Piec+rurki+przyłącze+komin+robocizna  :smile: 
Może nie 30 ale niewiele mniej.

----------


## bury_kocur

*chris004* - nie wiem jak u Ciebie w regionie z cenami, ale ja bym celowała raczej w 50 tys, bo inaczej jest budować 2 domy o tym metrażu osobno, a inaczej obie połówki bliźniaka od razu. Więc jakiś rabat powinien być  :smile:  Biorąc pod uwagę połówkę jako pojedynczy dom, 30 tys byłoby zupełnie do przyjęcia, jak za ssz.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Piec+rurki+przyłącze+komin+robocizna 
> Może nie 30 ale niewiele mniej.


w żadnym wypadku  :smile:  u mnie bliżej 10 tys - bez komina, bo go nie będzie.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> będę miała gaz,ale nie prowadzę instalacji do kuchni-wybrałam indukcję,chociaż nigdy na niej nie gotowałam 
> składam samokrytykę-za babami nie trafisz


oj tam oj tam idziemy po prostu za techniką :cool: 



> Wg mnie nic w tym dziwnego. Sam mam takie rozwiązanie - ogrzewanie gazowe, a do kuchni rury nie prowadziłem. Nie wyobrażam sobie mieć gazu w kuchni w dobie indukcji, na której gotuje się zwyczajnie świetnie.





> Ja tak samo


powiem szczerze, że znudziło mi sie gotowanie na gazie.. nie dość, że od garnka ciepło to jeszcze od gazu gorąco..



> Również potwierdzam, że gotuje się świetnie, tylko z garami lubi być problem. Nie wszystkie oznaczone symbolem indukcji działają na niej. Ale jak działają to działają świetnie. Obiad gotuje się trymigiem, a jak jeszcze ma się tryb booster...


dobrze wiedzieć :smile:   garnki już mam na indukcje, jedne już jakiś czas temu kupiłam nie wiedząc, że są na indukcje a drugi komplet dostałam za to, że kupiłam indukcję :wink:

----------


## jimminen

Mamy proste założenia:

1. Dom niepodpiwniczony ok 100 -120 m2 parterowy.
2. Fundament albo płyta (najtaniej to lany do gruntu ) przy założeniu dobrych warunków geotechnicznych.
    2.1 Płyta sumarycznie to ten sam koszt jeżeli zintegrujemy ją z podłogówką i własną pracą np przy styropianie. Warunkiem jest też kumaty konstruktor i dopracowane rozmieszczenie kanalizacji i innych przyłaczy.
3. Brak udziwnień balkonów tarasów lukarn itp.
4. dach dwuspadowy. 
5. brak garażu.
6. brak kominów (WM) - tymi rencami by Adam M
7. Źródło ciepła ( tutaj to co najtańsze w danych warunkach) za prądem przemawia to że i tak go musimy mieć...
8. Dodatkowe ogrzewanie - jak ktoś lubi to np koza z powietrzem dostarczanym ( nie trzeba obudowywać) mało tego za podobne pieniądze - kominek + obudowa możemy mieć kozę- piecyk kaflowy. Komin wtedy konieczny ale może to być np kształtka ceramiczna czy z silikatów + stal do środka.
9. NAJWAŻNIEJSZE DOBRY PLAN + WŁASNA PRACA
przykładowo uziom fundamentowy (przy fundamencie klasycznym)  robiąc go w odpowiednim momencie kosztuje nas grosze, poza tym jest bez porównania lepszy od tego co robią potem elektrycy...

----------


## gall86

zastanawiają mnie dwie kwestie - czy garaż faktycznie tak dużo kosztuje? dodatkowe pare metrów ściany i dach - wykończenie minimalne. Mając małą działkę garaż muszę mieć postawiony z domem, albo wcale. na pewno jest taniej niz budowanie osobno garazu zaczynajac od kupna projektu, itd.

Druga rzecz jaka mnie zastanawia to ogrzewanie. Sam jestem zdecydowany na pompę ciepła p-w, ale rozważam dorzucenie dodatkowego zdródła w postaci kominka. Pozostaje jedynie kwestia czy ma być z płaszczem i rozprowadzeniem ciepła poprzez podłogówkę (chyba musiałby być bufor?) lub kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepłego powietrza po domu. Pytanie co będzie się bardziej opłacało.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Jeśli chodzi o dom bez garażu tak jak poprzednik pisze.. jeśli w przyszłości chcielibyście mieć garaż, to jak najbardziej rozważyć garaż dodany do budynku tak jak np w tym projekcie (nie musi być na nim dach ale np taras :smile: 


chodzi o to, że nawet brama garażowa jak jest garaż przy domu to Vatu jest 8% a nie 23% jak w przypadku wolnostojącego (tak przynajmniej u nas było)..  poza tym za garaż w domu mniej się płaci niżeli za garaż wolnostojący

----------


## jimminen

> zastanawiają mnie dwie kwestie - czy garaż faktycznie tak dużo kosztuje? dodatkowe pare metrów ściany i dach - wykończenie minimalne. Mając małą działkę garaż muszę mieć postawiony z domem, albo wcale. na pewno jest taniej niz budowanie osobno garazu zaczynajac od kupna projektu, itd.
> 
> Druga rzecz jaka mnie zastanawia to ogrzewanie. Sam jestem zdecydowany na pompę ciepła p-w, ale rozważam dorzucenie dodatkowego zdródła w postaci kominka. Pozostaje jedynie kwestia czy ma być z płaszczem i rozprowadzeniem ciepła poprzez podłogówkę (chyba musiałby być bufor?) lub kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepłego powietrza po domu. Pytanie co będzie się bardziej opłacało.


Garaż w bryle to kompromisy ogrzewany - strata ciepła,  nieogrzewany albo izolacyjne odizolowany albo jeszcze większe straty ciepła.
My tu rozmawiamy o domu budżetowym. a na auto wystarczy wiata by nie odśnieżać. 

Co do kominka z płaszczem wodnym to, albo wysokiej klasy czyli drogi, albo masz kotłownie z zasmoloną szybą w salonie do tego jeszcze koszt bufora...
Ten mój pomysł z kozą (piecykiem kaflowym) np pierwszy wygooglowany
http://www.centrumkominkow.com/produ...6-avila_t.html ( to tylko przykład.) jest optymalny do domku małego parterowego.
Umieszczony w centralnym miejscu a WM ładnie w parterówce rozprowadzi energię.

----------


## gall86

oczywiscie odpowiednio odizolowany garaz to podstawa. uwazam takze, ze mozna sobie pozwolic na garaz w przyslowiowym "domu do 200k".

----------


## anetina

ja mam garaz, w cenie do 200 tys. i co? zimniej przez to nie mamy  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Pewnie że robiąc samemu i garaż zmieści się w budżecie do 200 tys.  My się nie zdecydowaliśmy bo nasze auta naprawdę nie są warte tych pieniędzy i przede wszystkim pracy. Do mojego gracika  zrobimy wiatę bo ja strasznie nie lubię otwierać i zamykać garażu  :wink:  A do drugiego auta w przyszłości powstanie garaż jednak też tani, na pewno nie murowany. A za zaoszczędzone środki hmmm.... może Turcja? albo Cypr?

----------


## anetina

a ja wole z autka wyskoczyc z dziecmi od razu do domu, a nie przez zaspy sniegu sie przeciskac  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Moja wiatka ma być przy domu więc zaspy mi nie straszne.  A swoją drogą przydałaby się w końcu jakaś porządna zima z zaspami, bo w Wlkp to od dawna bałwana ulepić nie można.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> Pewnie że robiąc samemu i garaż zmieści się w budżecie do 200 tys.  My się nie zdecydowaliśmy bo nasze auta naprawdę nie są warte tych pieniędzy i przede wszystkim pracy. Do mojego gracika  zrobimy wiatę bo ja strasznie nie lubię otwierać i zamykać garażu  A do drugiego auta w przyszłości powstanie garaż jednak też tani, na pewno nie murowany. A za zaoszczędzone środki hmmm.... może Turcja? albo Cypr?


a my mamy garaż i to nawet podwójny.. i co z tego? jak mąż mi mówi, że dla aut już tam miejsca nie ma? bo on chce w drewnie dłubać.. powiedziałam, że musi sobie warsztacik zbudować :smile: 

a odnośnie otwierania i zamykania.. o czym my mówimy.. u mnie otwiera się na hasło :smile:  a w zasadzie guzik :cool:

----------


## anetina

> a odnośnie otwierania i zamykania.. o czym my mówimy.. u mnie otwiera się na hasło a w zasadzie guzik


a my na pilocik  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> a my na pilocik


nie sprecyzowałam dokładnie.. "guzik na pilocie"

----------


## cytryna60

witam!

pytanie do Was mam

chce z mezem wybudowac dom (dzialki jeszcze nie mamy)
czy projekt murator vis a vis c126 117,2m2 mozna wybudowac pod klucz do200tys max? na stronie podaja cene 278tys netto

nie moge wziasc wyzszego kredytu jak 200tys zebym mogla go splacac a za to msze kupic dzialke i postawic dom - da rade? czy to bajka?

----------


## cytryna60

jeszcze jedno pytanie czy faktycznie drozszy jest do budowy dom parterowy bez poddasza niz taki z poddaszem czy pietrem?

----------


## Arturo72

> chce z mezem wybudowac dom (dzialki jeszcze nie mamy)
> czy projekt murator vis a vis c126 117,2m2 mozna wybudowac pod klucz do200tys max? na stronie podaja cene 278tys netto
> 
> nie moge wziasc wyzszego kredytu jak 200tys zebym mogla go splacac *a za to msze kupic dzialke i postawic dom* - da rade? czy to bajka?


Bajka,za 200tys.zl nie ma szans wybudować domu i kupić działki.

----------


## bowess

Ten dom? http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...rch=Szukaj&t=0

Za 200? Z działką? Nie ma najmniejszych nawet szans.

----------


## Malcolm

> witam!
> 
> pytanie do Was mam
> 
> chce z mezem wybudowac dom (dzialki jeszcze nie mamy)
> czy projekt murator vis a vis c126 117,2m2 mozna wybudowac pod klucz do200tys max? na stronie podaja cene 278tys netto
> 
> nie moge wziasc wyzszego kredytu jak 200tys zebym mogla go splacac a za to msze kupic dzialke i postawic dom - da rade? czy to bajka?


Nie da się...poczytaj ten wątek od początku. Tam jest napisane co musi spełniać projekt aby zmieścić się w tych 200tyś (oczywiście bez działki).

----------


## bowess

Na przykładzie mojego miasteczka - za 200 dałoby się postawić coś typu z72, z262  czy może z12 na działce za 29 000 zł (niezbyt atrakcyjna, ale zrobienie mediów to maks 6 tys., bo wszystko w drodze). Oczywiście bardzo skromnie wszystko wykończone i zależnie od cen robocizny w regionie, może trzeba by też trochę pracy rąk własnych.

Aha - bank nie da 200k kredytu na dom z kosztorysem 278 netto. Oni stosują też swoje wyceny i nie uwierzą w Twoje zapewnienia, że Tobie akurat uda się zbudować taniej.

----------


## jimminen

Da się ale nie na kredyt. Bo koncepcja jest inna nieakceptowalna dla banku.
Kupujecie działkę i na niej stawiacie "dom modułowy" czylibaraki biurowe niezwiązany z podłożem (nie trzeba pozwolenia na budowę).
U nas tak biura stawiają na potęgę, ba tutja ktoś pisał że meldować się można bez nieruchomości. 
A że to będzie w nomenklaturze barak biurowy to co z tego.

np: http://www.modulsystem.pl/UserFiles/...roszura_PL.pdf

----------


## bury_kocur

Jestem chyba jedną z największych optymistek pod względem finansowym na forum  :wink: , ale też uważam,* cytryno*, że nie da rady - może dałoby radę kupić tanią działkę i wybudować dom do tych 200, ale nie ten, który pokazałaś i nie na kredyt. Przykre, ale prawdziwe - sama się starałam i koniec końców bardziej interesująca okazała się opcja pożyczki hipotecznej pod zastaw działki, bo żaden bank nie uwierzy na słowo, że dasz radę za tyle się wybudować... Kwota za mkw domu jest liczona jako stała - nie pamiętam, ale w przedziale 2000-2500 i poniżej tego kosztorysu nic nie zwojujesz. Jeśli jesteś goła i bosa, najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby wziąć pożyczkę hipoteczną pod zastaw nieruchomości osoby trzeciej - może pomoże ktoś z rodziny? Oprocentowanie jest wyższe niż kredytu, ale za to nikt nie wnika, jak spożytkujesz te pieniądze.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Albo inna opcja.. kupić działkę i zacząć budowę.. my braliśmy kredyt na część budowy.. i sama robiłam kosztorys, który mi kierownik podbijał.. i bank nie dociekał czy starczy i co jeszcze zrobię za swoje..

----------


## dr_au

*cytryna60* - ceny działek w okolicy Pszczyny (sadząc po loginie) są niskie, ale nie pomijalne. Nie wiem, czy to ma sens, nie znam okolic: http://dom.gratka.pl/tresc/407-10033...23d718855957,1, ale jest to jednak z tańszych ofert, jakie znalazłem. Sądząc z tego wątku tyle będzie Wam co najmniej  brakować.

----------


## DEZET

> Piec+rurki+przyłącze+komin+robocizna 
> Może nie 30 ale niewiele mniej.


Arturo, nie galopuj :wink:  Piec 2f turbo= komin zbędny, robocizna gaz- tu jeszcze nie wiem, bez buforów, rurki- kilkanaście mb rur Cu do rozdzielacza, potem podłogówka we własnym zakresie. Przyłącze już mam -1,8k zł. Uważam podobnie jak kocurka- mniej niż 10tys za to.




> zastanawiają mnie dwie kwestie - czy garaż faktycznie tak dużo kosztuje? dodatkowe pare metrów ściany i dach - wykończenie minimalne. Mając małą działkę garaż muszę mieć postawiony z domem, albo wcale. na pewno jest taniej niz budowanie osobno garazu zaczynajac od kupna projektu, itd.
> Druga rzecz jaka mnie zastanawia to ogrzewanie. Sam jestem zdecydowany na pompę ciepła p-w, ale rozważam dorzucenie dodatkowego zdródła w postaci kominka. Pozostaje jedynie kwestia czy ma być z płaszczem i rozprowadzeniem ciepła poprzez podłogówkę (chyba musiałby być bufor?) lub kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepłego powietrza po domu. Pytanie co będzie się bardziej opłacało.


Liczyłem kiedyś swój 27m2, bo już było o kosztach garażu- na gotowo dojdzie do ok.15tys. A też wydawało mi się, że tylko 3 ściany, kawałek fundamentu i dach. Garaż z lanym stropem wykorzystanym jako taras wyjdzie jeszcze drożej.

Nie komplikuj sobie instalacji ogrzewania - jak nie wiesz, jak to rozwiązać - lepiej dać sobie spokój. Problemy z uruchomieniem "wynalazków", ech nawet mi się nie chce pisać o tym. Też myślałem o kominku z płaszczem, ale potem doszedłem do wniosku, że nie warto - ekonomia zwyciężyła. Jak będzie potrzeba zrobię rozprowadzenie DGP.

Cytryna- pomysł budowy chwalebny, ale o kupnie działki i wybudowania tego domu w kwocie 200tys. niestety zapomnij. Coś mi się dziwny projekt otworzył zamiast c126,  więc edytowałem post.

----------


## ala*

Czy domek Neo S GL 769 kwalifikuje się do wątku?
I drugie pytanko jak prosto i tanio bez zbędnych "wynalazków" rozwiązać problem ogrzewania.
Gazu nie ma i nie będzie ale koza (kominek) jak najbardziej.

----------


## Arturo72

> Czy domek Neo S GL 769 kwalifikuje się do wątku?
> I drugie pytanko jak prosto i tanio bez zbędnych "wynalazków" rozwiązać problem ogrzewania.
> Gazu nie ma i nie będzie ale koza (kominek) jak najbardziej.


Kwalifikuje się  :smile: 
Co do ogrzewania to było nie raz,tania instalacja droższa eksploatacja-prąd,droższa instalacja tania ekspolatacja-powietrzna pompa ciepła.
Wszystko inne wg mnie jest drogie i nie komfortowe  :wink: 
Kominek jest ok ale wg prawa nie może być jedynym i głównym źródłem ciepła,chociaż można to obejść pakując po falerce do każdego pomieszczenia przy odbiorze  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Czy domek Neo S GL 769 kwalifikuje się do wątku?
> I drugie pytanko jak prosto i tanio bez zbędnych "wynalazków" rozwiązać problem ogrzewania.
> Gazu nie ma i nie będzie ale koza (kominek) jak najbardziej.


Na stronie projektu podano orientacyjny koszt pod klucz - 194tys.
Przy pracy własnej da się go wybudować. Nie wiem jak WZ u Was, czy dopuszcza kąt dachu 22 stopnie.
Koza/kominek jako główne ogrzewanie? A ciepła woda? Może lepiej całość prądem ~80m2 nie powinno być źle, tym bardziej, że kotłowni zbytnio nie ma gdzie zrobić.

----------


## ala*

Koza oczywiście jako dodatkowe żródło ogrzewania (aczkolwiek  bardziej dla frajdy). Skłaniam się ku prądowi stąd moje zapytanie o ciepłą wodę również?

----------


## ala*

na stronie pracowni podano dwie wyceny mocno rozbieżne 
no i domek ma być dla dwojga emerytów

----------


## DEZET

> na stronie pracowni podano dwie wyceny mocno rozbieżne 
> no i domek ma być dla dwojga emerytów


Nie ma co patrzeć na niższe wyceny- 194tys trzeba mieć. To 134 sys. gospodarczym hmmm ... różnica 60tys. za robociznę na tak małym domku.Coś na pewno przeszacowano. 
Emeryci pewnie nie chcieliby szuflować opału, więc raczej prąd zostaje.

----------


## cytryna60

a zalozmy ze mam dzialke
vis a vis da rade postawic do 200tys?
co jest takiego w tym projekcie ze nie da rady? bo nie znam sie na tym, wydawalo mi sie ze jak dom parterowy to tanszy w budowie

----------


## Arturo72

> a zalozmy ze mam dzialke
> vis a vis da rade postawic do 200tys?


A to zmienia postać rzeczy,200tys.zł na budowę domu powinno wystarczyć,zakładając sporo pracy własnej przy wykończeniówce.
Mały dom parterowy tańszy jest w budowie od poddasza ale Ty chciałaś kupować też działkę z tej kasy a wtedy nie ma szans.

----------


## firewall

> a zalozmy ze mam dzialke
> vis a vis da rade postawic do 200tys?
> co jest takiego w tym projekcie ze nie da rady? bo nie znam sie na tym, wydawalo mi sie ze jak dom parterowy to tanszy w budowie


To dasz radę, ale jak założymy że masz dwie działki, z których jedną sprzedasz.

----------


## Arturo72

> To dasz radę, ale jak założymy że masz dwie działki, z których jedną sprzedasz.


To wtedy domek prawie gratis  :wink:

----------


## firewall

A jak są obok siebie to mozna postawić vis a vis :cool:

----------


## bowess

Hola, hola. Powoli Koledzy.  :smile: 

Za 200 vis a vis moim zdaniem się nie uda wybudować. *cytryna60* na razie nic nie wspominała o możliwości własnej robocizny. *cytryna60* - planujesz wykonywać jakieś grubsze prace własnym sumptem?

Dlaczego C126 nie jest tani? Proszę bardzo:
260m2 dachu w tym dużo mb kalenic i koszy
170 m2 stropu Akermana
12 kubików betonu na same ławy (dla porównania - u mnie 6)
14 otworów okiennych, 2 drzwi, 1 brama garażowa
3 kominy
"powycinany" obrys - dodatkowe naroża, 3 słupy
 Murarze i dekarze liczą sobie za wykonanie wszelkich takich wyskoków, idzie więcej materiału i więcej jest odpadów, no i mniejsza jest energooszczędność takiej bryły.

----------


## WiolaB

Przesadzacie jak zwykle z cenami. Jak ktoś potrafi liczyć, organizować materiały w dobrej cenie i ma dwie prawe ręce to jest w stanie postawić dom do 200 tyś taki 100 - 120 m2. My budujemy TK 12 z powierzchnią podłóg 170 m2, użytkowej prawie 140 i zmieścimy się w 250 tyś, mając działkę oczywiście

----------


## DEZET

> Przesadzacie jak zwykle z cenami. Jak ktoś potrafi liczyć, organizować materiały w dobrej cenie i ma dwie prawe ręce to jest w stanie postawić dom do 200 tyś taki 100 - 120 m2. My budujemy TK 12 z powierzchnią podłóg 170 m2, użytkowej prawie 140 i zmieścimy się w 250 tyś, mając działkę oczywiście


No właśnie- jak potrafi liczyć, organizować materiały i 2 prawe ręce, a coś mi się widzi, że cytryna jest po prostu... zielona w temacie i nie da sobie rady. Ja swoje 152m2 zabudowy liczę na jakieś 220-230tys. i robię sam, żeby oszczędzić na robociźnie, bo inaczej pewnie z 300 by pękło.

----------


## Kwitko

vis a vis za 200 tys. nie  da rady postawić nawet gdyby wszystko robić samemu!!! I tak właśnie dyskusje o taniości parterówek wprowadzają w błąd. Bo parterówka parterówce nie równa i *nie każdą parterówkę da się postawić za 200 tys. zł!*

----------


## Arturo72

> vis a vis za 200 tys. nie da rady postawić nawet gdyby wszystko robić samemu!!!


Jesteś pewna ? 
Ja twierdzę,że samemu da radę zmieścić się w 200tys.zł.
Oczywiście z kosmetycznymi zmianami bo widzę,że w standarcie jest strop betonowy,także zmieniamy na drewniany i jest już dobrze i tanio,okien też wg mnie jest tam za dużo.
I tu wychodzi taniość parterówki  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Tak, jestem pewna  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak, jestem pewna


No to się mylisz,ten domek w bryle jest podobny do mojego i gdybym swojego budował sam od podstaw i nie patrzył na energooszczedność to w 200tys.zł bym się zmieścił  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Hola, hola. Powoli Koledzy. 
> 
> Za 200 vis a vis moim zdaniem się nie uda wybudować. *cytryna60* na razie nic nie wspominała o możliwości własnej robocizny. *cytryna60* - planujesz wykonywać jakieś grubsze prace własnym sumptem?
> 
> Dlaczego C126 nie jest tani? Proszę bardzo:
> 260m2 dachu w tym dużo mb kalenic i koszy
> 170 m2 stropu Akermana
> 12 kubików betonu na same ławy (dla porównania - u mnie 6)
> 14 otworów okiennych, 2 drzwi, 1 brama garażowa
> ...


Bowess ma rację raczej. ten dom to ośmiornica z mackami......pochłonie ze 300 tys......a jeszcze jeśli wykończyć elewacje tak, jak na wizualizacji....

----------


## Arturo72

> Bowess ma rację raczej. ten dom to ośmiornica z mackami......pochłonie ze 300 tys......a jeszcze jeśli wykończyć elewacje tak, jak na wizualizacji....


Nie przesadzajcie,dlatego ważne są zmiany w takim domu a nie budowanie jak z obrazka.
Po pierwsze zmiana stropu na drewniany bo inny jest nie potrzebny,zmniejszenie ilości okien bo trochę jest także niepotrzebnych po drugie dobry konstruktor może go fajnie odchudzić z nadmiaru betonu i drewna.
Ale ogólnie ja bym go nie wybierał  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie przesadzajcie,dlatego ważne są zmiany w takim domu a nie budowanie jak z obrazka.
> Po pierwsze zmiana stropu na drewniany bo inny jest nie potrzebny,zmniejszenie ilości okien bo trochę jest także niepotrzebnych po drugie dobry konstruktor może go fajnie odchudzić z nadmiaru betonu i drewna.
> Ale ogólnie ja bym go nie wybierał


a po co tyle zmian - nie lepiej od razu inny projekt wybrać? po co odchudzać zbyt drogi dom - nie lepiej zrobić w dobrej jakości prosty projekt? 

pamietam, jak Darcy pisała w swoim słynny dzienniku, że żałuje, że budowała dom na granicy swoich możliwości finansowych - lepiej budować taki lekko poniżej mozliwości

----------


## Arturo72

> a po co tyle zmian - nie lepiej od razu inny projekt wybrać? po co odchudzać zbyt drogi dom - nie lepiej zrobić w dobrej jakości prosty projekt?


Pewnie,że tak. jest najlepiej.

----------


## bowess

> Darcy pisała w swoim słynny dzienniku, że żałuje, że budowała dom na  granicy swoich możliwości finansowych - lepiej budować taki lekko  poniżej mozliwości


Zwłaszcza, że w tym przypadku chodzi o możliwości kredytowe.

*Arturo* - niby projekt trochę podobny do Twojego, a jednak ma dużo detali robiących różnicę. Pierwsze z brzegu - 1m2 użytkowej mniej, a dachu o 40m2 więcej.

Oczywiście można wprowadzać zmiany potaniające, ale czy ma to sens w przypadku C126, który jest domem dość dużym (klasyk do budowania za 200 to jednak okolice 100m2 netto), skomplikowanym (gdyby miało być na przykład murowanie we własnym zakresie, to nawet mając w rodzinie zawodowego murarza, będzie to bardzo dużo dłubania), rozłożystym i z wejściem od wschodu lub południa - a działka jeszcze nie zakupiona i nie wiadomo, jaki dom da się w nią wpasować.

----------


## bury_kocur

*cytryna60*, a ja mam taką propozycję - rozważ inny projekt, najlepiej pokazując także i działkę - i wtedy rzuć na żer forumowym wyjadaczom. Co do tego, jestem skłonna się zgodzić z opinią ogółu - koło mnie stoi śliczna parterówka, wielkości podobnej do mojego domu, a może i mniejsza - i z punktu kilkumiesięcznego doświadczenia w temacie budowlanym  :wink: , oceniam, że *na pewno* była droższa niż mój piętrus. Rozległe fundamenty, ogromny dach, itp, itd...
Nie popadam jednakże w skrajność i uważam, że nawet przy ograniczonym budżecie w domu powinno być coś, co się właścicielowi podoba i dla dobrego samopoczucia i satysfakcji trzeba zachować to, co decyduje o charakerze domu. A potem robić gimnastykę z resztą budżetu  :wink:  U mnie są to wielkie okna - zajmują łącznie 1/4 pow. elewacji - ani tanie, ani praktyczne - ale chciałam bardzo i mam, a z resztą się męczę i ucinam co się da  :wink:  Może dla Ciebie priorytetem jest wielospadowy dach (=uprość bryłę), może rozległa przestrzeń (=uprość dach), może lukarny (=co drugi projekt gotowy do wyboru  :wink: ). Nie da się mieć wszystkiego przy ograniczonych środkach, można próbować się porwać, ale bez ratunkowego kredytu czy zapasów gotówki na czarną godzinę to nawet mnie się wydaje nierozsądne  :big grin:

----------


## kubaar

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdeczeni,

Jest to moj pierwszy post i chcialbym sie z Wami przywitac, przesledzilem caly(!) watek, pomimo ze planuje budowe za wiekszy koszt zwracam sie do Was z prośba ponieważ wsrod Was upatruje osoby najbardziej zaradne i oszczedne. Budowę planuje rozpoczac z poczatkiem 2014 roku, niemniejednak wychodze z zalozenia ze do tematu powinienem sie przygotować. Dom będę budował w duzej mierze "tymi recami" z pomoca tescia, jednak moze sie zdarzyc tak ze do pewnych etapow zatrudnie ekipy- zobaczymy na co bedzie czas, umiejetnosci i gotowka. Przegladajac projekty probuje podejsc do kosztorysow w sposob realistyczny, wole zeby zostalo niz braklo. I tutaj prośba do Was, jako osoby budujace i bedące w temacie, prosze zerknijcie na projekt http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/astra  (ASTRA) i powiedzcie ile moze kosztowac wg Was koszt budowy tego domu do SSO/SSZ budujac roznymi ekipami? Budowa mialaby miejsce w Małopolsce(dokladniej pod Tarnowem). Wydaje mi sie ze koszt byłby spory, jednak chciałbym weryfikacji paru osob. Przepraszam za offtop ale po wypowiedziach wielu z Was tutaj odnosze wrazenie ze znacie sie dosc dobrze na temacie i bedziecie w stanie mi pomoc. Pozdrawiam Kuba!

----------


## Xerses

> Jeśli chodzi o dom bez garażu tak jak poprzednik pisze.. jeśli w przyszłości chcielibyście mieć garaż, to jak najbardziej rozważyć garaż dodany do budynku tak jak np w tym projekcie (nie musi być na nim dach ale np taras
> 
> 
> chodzi o to, że nawet brama garażowa jak jest garaż przy domu to Vatu jest 8% a nie 23% jak w przypadku wolnostojącego (tak przynajmniej u nas było)..  poza tym za garaż w domu mniej się płaci niżeli za garaż wolnostojący


Vat akurat nie jest argumentem. Jak zapłacisz 23% to i tak jeszcze chyba mozna te 15 % odliczyć (chyba bo nie sprawdzałem w tym roku listy materiałów)
A garaz przy domu - niech kto mówi jak chce - jest sporym udogodnieniem.

----------


## marynata

przypadkowo wpadłam na blog osoby która buduje dom 107 metrów i aż mnie zatkało ile faktycznie takich domów dzisiaj powstaje i tak się zastanawiam dlaczego tego nigdzie nie widać?
prawie 40 osób(lista z odnośnikami na dole strony) na sam projekt AR-1 i przy okazji kopalnia wiedzy wraz z kosztami budowy
http://www.aga.i.pawel.mojabudowa.pl/?id=88881#w

----------


## marynata

> prosze zerknijcie na projekt http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/astra  (ASTRA) i powiedzcie ile moze kosztowac wg Was koszt budowy tego domu do SSO/SSZ budujac roznymi ekipami?


Nadmiernie pokomplikowana bryła domu i taki sam dach.SSO przy użyciu najtańszych materiałów na dach strzelam 220 tyś......

----------


## Xerses

> a zalozmy ze mam dzialke
> vis a vis da rade postawic do 200tys?
> co jest takiego w tym projekcie ze nie da rady? bo nie znam sie na tym, wydawalo mi sie ze jak dom parterowy to tanszy w budowie


Jak napisałe szanowne gremium wcześniej wybudowanie tego domu nawet bez działki jest .......... delikatnie mówiąc trudne.

Po pierwsze dach - jest czterospadowy, ma bardzo dużo kalenic i dodatkowo w kilu miejscach sporo wychodzi poza bryłę budynku. Dużo materiału i zabawy przy konstrukcji tego dachu. Cieśla odpowiednio sobie za to policzy. 

Po drugie - bryła budynku - jest delikatnie mówiac popierniczona. Aby dom wychodził tanio - niestety bryłą trzeba zbliżać sie maksymalnie do kwadratu lub prostokąta. Każde uskoki to dodatkowe koszty .

Po trzecie - ilość drzwi i okien - jest bardzo duża. Zwłaszcza drzwi zewnetrznych -niezaleznie czy to będą tradycyjne drzwi czy balkony.

Sama robocizna wyniesie sporo, wykończeniówka zresztą też. Zmień projekt bo ten nie należy do tych "tanich". Nawet z własną pracą biłbym się z myślami czy przyszykowanie tego domu do wprowadzenia jest realne w tej kwocie.

----------


## Kwitko

kubaar oszacowanie ile może kosztować wybudowanie takiego domu wcale nie jest proste. Na oko nikt Ci nie powie, tym bardziej że nie wiadomo jakich materiałów chciałbyś użyć. Jak masz czas to usiądź i policz orientacyjny koszt, na pewno będzie to bardziej prawdziwe niż nasze strzelanie. Jedno jest pewne, dom tani nie będzie.

----------


## Xerses

> Nadmiernie pokomplikowana bryła domu i taki sam dach.SSO przy użyciu najtańszych materiałów na dach strzelam 220 tyś......


Całość wyceniłbym na około 500 K z wykończeniem (ale to tak na oko to sobie można gdybać)- zależnie od jakości materiałów. Sam dach - choc nie ma podanej jego wielkości - jeśli miałby byc kryty dachówką  (a taki dom pod blachą wyglądałby komicznie)- to 100 K jak nic.

----------


## Xerses

> Witam wszystkich bardzo serdeczeni,
> 
> . Dom będę budował w duzej mierze "tymi recami" z pomoca tescia, jednak moze sie zdarzyc tak ze do pewnych etapow zatrudnie ekipy- zobaczymy na co bedzie czas, umiejetnosci i gotowka.  Pozdrawiam Kuba!


Dom jest trudny w wykonaniu . Jesli macie doświadczenie w budowaniu - ok - jesli nie - nie bierz sie za to bo Cie przerośnie. A dachu  - jesli teściu lub Ty nie jest cieślą zawodowym- sami napewno nie zrobicie.

----------


## dr_au

Projekt Vis a Vis to nie 117 m2. Do powierzchni nie został wliczony garaż i kotłownia, które też trzeba wybudować i wykończyć. Łącznie jest to 142 m2, co daje średnio ~1400 zł za m2 na gotowo. Jak wynika z forum zdarzają się takie przypadki, ale przy robieniu niemal wszystkiego "tymi rencami". W dodatku dom nie jest najprostszy.

Moim zdaniem najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby po prostu zmienić projekt. Przykładowo ten:

http://www.dom-parterowy.pl/rzuty.ph...ria=dr&id=dm11 

ma bardzo podobny program funkcjonalny i wielkość pomieszczeń, a jest wyraźnie mniejszy i śmiem twierdzić, że będzie o wiele tańszy. Na marginesie zauważyłbym również, że znacząco ładniejszy.

----------


## cytryna60

bardzo bardzo dziekuje wszystkich ktorzy do tej pory wyrazili swoje zdanie mam o czym myslec

ktos wspomnial ze nie napisalam czy bede robic systemem gospodarczym

no wiec tak napewno nie zlecilabym budowe firmie od poczatku do konca bo mnie nie stac
wiec raczej system gospodarczy np. ojciec ma bardzo dobrego znajomego z koparka i za grosze wzialby sie za wszystko to do czego koparka na budowie moze byc potrzebna, rowniez znajomego architekta mamy, murarzy rowniez i elektryka jak i ekserta od ocieplen i plytkowania - pewnie im dluzej bede drazyla sprawe to wiecej specjalistow znajomych znajde takich ktorzy pomoga

ogolnie jezeli chodzi o wykonczenie srodka to mielibysmy w planie zrobic napewno 1 lazienke i kuchnie i 1 pokoj sypialny i salon no i podlogi, pomalowanie scian
ogolnie zrobic tylko to co byloby potrzebne do zamieszkania, przeniesc sie z naszymi meblami z bloku i finito
a reszta sie zajmowac powoli pozniej jak pieniadze pozwola

a myslicie ze oplaca sie wprowdzac poprawki do vis a vis czy faktycznie lepiej wybrac inny projekt - i jaki to mialby  byc
my wybralismy vis a vis poniewaz rozklad bardzo nam pasuje, elewacja to pikuś bo przeciez mozna polozyc styropian i klej nań i finito na poczatek

a jeszcze jedno pytanie
zauwazylam (moze sie myle) ze projekty bez garazu sa tansze do realizacji i to dosyc sporo chyb a ze sie mi tak wydaje

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> Vat akurat nie jest argumentem. Jak zapłacisz 23% to i tak jeszcze chyba mozna te 15 % odliczyć (chyba bo nie sprawdzałem w tym roku listy materiałów)
> A garaz przy domu - niech kto mówi jak chce - jest sporym udogodnieniem.


pytanie: A czy bramę garażową mogę uwzględnić we wniosku o zwrot VAT?
odpowiedź: O ile garaż jest integralną częścią domu (w bryle domu) i jest uwzględniony w projekcie to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby uwzględnić ją w sporządzanym wniosku. Jeśli natomiast garaż jest osobnym budynkiem to niestety wydatki poniesione na jego wybudowanie nie kwalifikują się do odliczenia.

----------


## dudek6311

> na stronie pracowni podano dwie wyceny mocno rozbieżne 
> no i domek ma być dla dwojga emerytów


Jeśli chodzi o przeznaczenie domu, opisanego przez użytkownika ala*, to proponuje obejrzeć projekt z87 z pracowni z500 - http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z87.html Dom ma podobną powierzchnie, ale moim zdaniem lepiej rozplanowane wnętrze - łazienka obok kuchni (obniżenie kosztów instalacji) mniejszy pokój ma ok 11 (a nie 8,7) i jest pomieszczenie gospodarcze.

pozdrawiam

----------


## kubaar

> Całość wyceniłbym na około 500 K z wykończeniem (ale to tak na oko to sobie można gdybać)- zależnie od jakości materiałów. Sam dach - choc nie ma podanej jego wielkości - jeśli miałby byc kryty dachówką  (a taki dom pod blachą wyglądałby komicznie)- to 100 K jak nic.


Ok tak myslalem, dziekuje Wam bardzo za odpowiedz. Szczerze to spodobał mi sie ten domek jak znajomy mi go pokazal stwierdzajac ze za ok 350 zl bedzie w nim mieszkal w dobrym standardzie a jak mu powierdzialem ze raczej niemozliwe to upieral sie na swoim i potrzebowalem potwierdzenia- inaczej sam bym sie na niego porwal. Ja celuje w dom, prawdopodobnie parter, z jednostanowiskowym garazem ok 150-170m2 i chcialbym sie zmiescic w 350tys, dachu nie zrobimy ale z reszta moze byc ok. No ale to chyba nie ten watek. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i zycze powodzenia!

----------


## kaszpir007

> bardzo bardzo dziekuje wszystkich ktorzy do tej pory wyrazili swoje zdanie mam o czym myslec
> 
> ktos wspomnial ze nie napisalam czy bede robic systemem gospodarczym
> 
> no wiec tak napewno nie zlecilabym budowe firmie od poczatku do konca bo mnie nie stac
> wiec raczej system gospodarczy np. ojciec ma bardzo dobrego znajomego z koparka i za grosze wzialby sie za wszystko to do czego koparka na budowie moze byc potrzebna, rowniez znajomego architekta mamy, murarzy rowniez i elektryka jak i ekserta od ocieplen i plytkowania - pewnie im dluzej bede drazyla sprawe to wiecej specjalistow znajomych znajde takich ktorzy pomoga
> 
> ogolnie jezeli chodzi o wykonczenie srodka to mielibysmy w planie zrobic napewno 1 lazienke i kuchnie i 1 pokoj sypialny i salon no i podlogi, pomalowanie scian
> ogolnie zrobic tylko to co byloby potrzebne do zamieszkania, przeniesc sie z naszymi meblami z bloku i finito
> ...


Z tymi znajomymi to można się lekko rozczarować ...

Obecnie budowlańcy nie mają problemów z znalezieniem pracy i zarabianiem naprawdę niezłych pieniędzy ...
Znajomość , znajomością , ale ciężko oczekiwać od znajomych że będą pracowali u Ciebie za darmo albo za grosze jak mogą u kogoś innego zarobić dużo więcej ...
Ze znajomymi to idzie się na piwo a nie wykorzystuje do swoich celów ...
Bardo często na "znajomych" fachowcach wychodzi się najgorzej , bo okazuje się że płaci sie tyle sam co innym albo nawet więcej , a jest więcej problemów z nimi (bo znajomego nie ochrzanimy i mu wiecej wybaczymy niż obcemu).

----------


## Zielony ogród

Cytryno - dr_au chwile temu podrzucił link do swietnego projektu. Gdybym jeszcze raz budowała, to byłoby coś takiego.

i raczej sie nie łudź - elewacja to nie pikuś w vis a vis, nawet jeśli jej nie otynkujesz. Tanie są tylko płaszczyzny bez wykończeniówki - każde wygięcie, zakręt, okno, filar - to listwy rogowe, taśmy, więcej robocizny. a ten dom obfituje we wszelkie zakręty wytracające ciepło i pieniądze.

----------


## Zielony ogród

tu jeszcze link do zdjęcia realizacji tego domu od dr_au - jest śliczny

http://www.dom-parterowy.pl/informac...ria=dr&id=dm11



w porównaniu z tym eleganckim domem żaden powyginany gargamel nie ma szans

----------


## dr_au

*cytryna60* - Wybrałaś projekt, który zgodnie z kosztorysem do *stanu surowego zamkniętego* ma kosztować 187 tys. netto, czyli z 8% VAT - 201 tys.!!!!!! Od stanu surowego  do stanu wykończonego jeszcze trzeba liczyć drugie tyle i to NAPRAWDĘ bez szaleństw. Jak włożysz trochę pracy w roboty wykończeniowe, to pewnie uda się go zamknąć w 350 tys. Ale przy opisywanym przez Ciebie wkładzie pracy nie w 200 tys, ani nie w 150. Po prostu wszystko wskazuje na to, że ten projekt jest DROGI w realizacji.

----------


## Xerses

> pytanie: A czy bramę garażową mogę uwzględnić we wniosku o zwrot VAT?
> odpowiedź: O ile garaż jest integralną częścią domu (w bryle domu) i jest uwzględniony w projekcie to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie aby uwzględnić ją w sporządzanym wniosku. Jeśli natomiast garaż jest osobnym budynkiem to niestety wydatki poniesione na jego wybudowanie nie kwalifikują się do odliczenia.


Możliwe. Dlatego napisałem że nie jestem pewien  :smile:

----------


## firewall

Do domów za 200tysięcy można zaliczyć z61,z91, zielony ogród, słoneczko itd. Proste w budowie, oszczędne w formie. 
A duże domy to nie za 200 tysięcy.

----------


## Xerses

> Z tymi znajomymi to można się lekko rozczarować ...
> 
> Obecnie budowlańcy nie mają problemów z znalezieniem pracy i zarabianiem naprawdę niezłych pieniędzy ...
> Znajomość , znajomością , ale ciężko oczekiwać od znajomych że będą pracowali u Ciebie za darmo albo za grosze jak mogą u kogoś innego zarobić dużo więcej ...
> Ze znajomymi to idzie się na piwo a nie wykorzystuje do swoich celów ...
> Bardo często na "znajomych" fachowcach wychodzi się najgorzej , bo okazuje się że płaci sie tyle sam co innym albo nawet więcej , a jest więcej problemów z nimi (bo znajomego nie ochrzanimy i mu wiecej wybaczymy niż obcemu).


Dokładnie tak ! Zwłaszcza kłopot z pokazaniem znajomu - " no tutaj stary spiernczyłeś robote....." Obcemu powiesz i zażadasz naprawy na własny koszt. Ze swoim to juz tak lekko nie jest, bo sie obrazi, bo to , bo tamto  :smile:   Mi robi kumpel wykończeniówke ( bardzo dobry kumpel) i na dzien dobry powiedziałem mu że ma sobie to policzyć normlanie - a jak uzna że da mi jakiś rabat to jego sprawa  :smile:  - nie mniej ma byc policzone i bedzie wymagane. I jak do tej pory było bez stresów.  Tyle że on chałtury nie odstawia więc i ja mam pewność że w moim domu specjalnie sie przyłoży.

----------


## Xerses

> Do domów za 200tysięcy można zaliczyć z61,z91, zielony ogród, słoneczko itd. Proste w budowie, oszczędne w formie. 
> A duże domy to nie za 200 tysięcy.


Tak jak ktoś tu napisał - do 100m2 można liczyc że się uda......

----------


## Xerses

> Ok tak myslalem, dziekuje Wam bardzo za odpowiedz. Szczerze to spodobał mi sie ten domek jak znajomy mi go pokazal stwierdzajac ze za ok 350 zl bedzie w nim mieszkal w dobrym standardzie a jak mu powierdzialem ze raczej niemozliwe to upieral sie na swoim i potrzebowalem potwierdzenia- inaczej sam bym sie na niego porwal. Ja celuje w dom, prawdopodobnie parter, z jednostanowiskowym garazem ok 150-170m2 i chcialbym sie zmiescic w 350tys, dachu nie zrobimy ale z reszta moze byc ok. No ale to chyba nie ten watek. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i zycze powodzenia!


Powiem Ci tak.  Budując dom trzeba sie zastanowic nad potrzebami, nad wymaganiami i nad tym czy robisz go dla siebie - czy na pokaz. Ten dom który wskazałeś jest na pokaz.  I jak dysponujesz sporym portwelem - ok.  Budując dom dla siebie wybierasz sobie układ pomieszczeń zgodny z Twoimi oczekiwaniami - a potem wybierasz projekt na który Cie stać. I to jak ktoś tu napisał najlepiej taki aby została jakas kasa po wstepnym kosztorysie. Bo zawsze wyjdzie drożej - no chyba że jestes kosztorysantem - aczkolwiek jak pokazuje przykład w mojej firmie - i oni potrafią się mylic na grube miliony  :smile:  

Jesli sami budujecie - a rozumiem że ktoś z Was miał jakies doświadczenia w tym temacie - to 150 m2 spokojnie zmieścisz się w 350 K, łącznie z wykończeniówką. Oczywiście wszystko zalezne od projektu, materiałów itd itp

----------


## Kwitko

Co tu taka cisza? Wątku musiałam szukać na drugiej stronie, oj dawno się to nie zdarzało :wink:

----------


## anetina

> Co tu taka cisza? Wątku musiałam szukać na drugiej stronie, oj dawno się to nie zdarzało




bo weekend?

ja probuje pracowac, dzieciaki spia, M. przed tv chyba juz tez  :smile: 

oj, chyba nie  :smile:

----------


## anetina

> *Do domów za 200tysięcy można zaliczyć z61,z91, zielony ogród, słoneczko itd. Proste w budowie, oszczędne w formie. 
> A duże domy to nie za 200 tysięcy.*   Tak jak ktoś tu napisał - do 100m2 można liczyc że się uda......




nie zgadzam sie  :smile:  poza tym duze znaczenie ma praca wlasna, region budowy, cena robocizny

dom mam znacznie wiecej niz 100 m2

----------


## marynata

> Co tu taka cisza? Wątku musiałam szukać na drugiej stronie, oj dawno się to nie zdarzało


Nie wywołuj wilka z lasu,bo nam Christo odbanują  :big lol:

----------


## ida2

> (,,,) poza tym duze znaczenie ma praca wlasna, region budowy, cena robocizny
> 
> dom mam znacznie wiecej niz 100 m2


zgadzam się z Toba, tylko zmieniłabym nieco kolejność:
1. Region budowy;
2. a co za tym idzie cena robocizny;
3. Praca własna i 
4. gust/widzimi się inwestorów  :wink:

----------


## lukep3

to nie lepiej podawać kwoty w budowie jako koszt materiałowy - bez kosztów robocizny - wtedy łatwiej porównać i nie ma znaczenia czy ktoś robi sam czy nie - a koszty materiałowe średnio w zalezności od regionu tak dużo od siebie już nie odbiegają.. :smile:  ?

----------


## anetina

toz to bardzo znaczacy koszt budowy domu stanowi wlasnie robocizna, no i cena dzialki

np. cena mojej dzialki w centrum kraju prawie na pewno nie kosztuje tyle, co w Warszawie, czy w jej w okolicach

----------


## bowess

Przykłady z forum pokazują, że można powyżej 100m2 zbudować, ale *firewall* i* Xerses* piszą w pewnym kontekście. Do wątku wchodzi świeżak, jeszcze nie za bardzo zorientowany co i jak, nie wie z czego, jak i czyimi rękami będzie prowadził budowę. I na takie dzień dobry jak najbardziej słuszne i prawidłowe jest stwierdzenie, że za 200 to dom do 100m2 netto i o prostej bryle. Jak ktoś ma już sprawę obadaną, wie z grubsza ile kasy pójdzie na jaki etap, to może sobie kalkulować ewentualnie parę dodatkowych metrów, ale to już coś za coś. Albo własna robocizna, albo jakieś konkretne tanie rozwiązania. Zastanawianie się, jak tu zrobić za 200 dom, którego sam dach wedle projektu wciąga 1/4 albo 1/3 zakładanego budżetu to ślepa uliczka, strata czasu po prostu.

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## Xerses

> Kiedy zacząłem kilka lat temu czytać forum, to nikt tutaj nawet nie brał pod uwagę że da się do 200tys wybudować dom. Większość pisała o 400tys. Po przeczytaniu kilku dzienników budowy, w tym netbeta, uwierzyłem że sie da, tylko trzeba chcieć i nie mieć dwóch lewych rąk. Moje wyliczenia sie nie pokrywają z tym co wydałem, liczyłem że SSZ osiągnę nie mniej niż 150tys, a wydam około 120tys, za duży margines błędu przyjąłem. Ale tylko z tego się cieszyć. 
> Jeśli jakiś nowy wejdzie do tego wątku poczytać czy sie da postawić dom za 200tys, to jestem pewien że sie da. Ale trzeba samemu sporo zrobić(większość). I wcale dom nie musi być tak bardzo mały. Dasz rade wybudować 100-120m2.


Wydaje mi się że kwestie prac własnych omawialiśmy juz pare stron wczesniej  :smile:  Wczesniejszy pomysł o przedstawieniu tylko cen za materiały - miałby słuszny kierunek - gdyby nie to, że robocizna stanowi spory wydatek zakładanego budżetu. 

I nie czarujmy "nowych inwestorów" - naprawde niewielu ludzi jest co maja możliwości budowania we własnym zakresie. To jest bardzo odpowiedzialna praca -  gdzie błąd może być równy katastrofie budowlanej. Owszem partaczy  co to się mają za fachowców równiez nie brakuje i nie to żebym straszył.....  
Stwierdzenie że większość prac można - trzeba -  wykonać samemu --> jak dla mnie dotyczy tylko procenta inwestorów . Cała reszta nie ma pojęcia jak się  do tematu zabrać , a wujek google w tym przypadku nie wystarczy  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> I nie czarujmy "nowych inwestorów" - naprawde niewielu ludzi jest co maja możliwości budowania we własnym zakresie. To jest bardzo odpowiedzialna praca -  gdzie błąd może być równy katastrofie budowlanej. Owszem partaczy  co to się mają za fachowców równiez nie brakuje i nie to żebym straszył.....  
> Stwierdzenie że większość prac można - trzeba -  wykonać samemu --> jak dla mnie dotyczy tylko procenta inwestorów . Cała reszta nie ma pojęcia jak się  do tematu zabrać , a wujek google w tym przypadku nie wystarczy



Xerses.... 

aby wybudować dom 100m2 za 2 stówy - można brać ekipy, ale i tak trza kombinować
aby wybudować dom ponad 140m2 za 2 stówy - można zapomnieć o ekipach i robić co można samemu

koniec - kropka

inaczej się nie da!! dwie stówy to dwie stówy.

duże domy z budżetem ok 2 stów są faktycznie tylko dla promila tych co tu zaglądają... i taka budowa to nie jest hop siup i mieszkamy.

----------


## Xerses

> nie zgadzam sie  poza tym duze znaczenie ma praca wlasna, region budowy, cena robocizny
> 
> dom mam znacznie wiecej niz 100 m2


Ech  :smile:  Owszem ta robocizna..... ja jej tez sporo zrobiłem we własnym zakresie, wybudowałem dom, skostruowałem dach, pokryłem dachówką wykonałem wszelkie dziwne rzeczy typu schody, tarasy , balkony ,kominy , wykonałem podbitke, ociepliłem poddasze , wygładziłem ściany, pomalowałem pomontowałem wanny , położyłem panele itp kwestie. To jest spora oszczędność. Ale - nie tynkowałem,nie wykonywałem wylewek, nie wykonywałem konstrukcji na poddaszu i nie kładłem regipsów, nie kładłem elektryki, nie robiłem hydrauliki, nie kładłem płytek ,nie robiłem obróbek regipsami, nie ocieplałem domu i nie wykonam elewacji, nie wstawiałem okien i drzwi (chociaż tutaj może mógłbym ), nie robiłem wykopów, nie zbierałem humusu , nie wykonywałem papierologii (bo niby skąd na to wszystko uprawnienia), nie montowałem bramy garazowej i innych które mi obecnie nie przyszły na myśl. 

A uważam się za człowieka który ma troche pojęcia o budownictwie  :smile:  i zobacz ile prac pomimo mojej wiedzy musiałem zlecić zewnętrznym ekipom. Więc ta oszcżedność i owszem spora  - to jednak i tak robocizna mnie sporo kosztowała. Ilu jest ludzi którzy zrobia podobnie?

Tylko zostawmy przykłady kładzenia płytek  - jak ktoś ma to robić pierwszy czy drugi raz w życiu. Też bym pewnie położył, okna tez pomontował -  ale po pierwsze skąd na to czas, po drugie czy byłbym z tego zadowolony - skoro na codzien tego nie robie?  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Ech  ..... ja jej tez sporo zrobiłem we własnym zakresie, wybudowałem dom, skostruowałem dach, pokryłem dachówką wykonałem wszelkie dziwne rzeczy typu schody, tarasy , balkony ,kominy , wykonałem podbitke, ociepliłem poddasze , wygładziłem ściany, pomalowałem pomontowałem wanny , położyłem panele itp kwestie. To jest spora oszczędność. Ale - nie tynkowałem,nie wykonywałem wylewek, nie wykonywałem konstrukcji na poddaszu i nie kładłem regipsów, nie kładłem elektryki, nie robiłem hydrauliki, nie kładłem płytek ,nie robiłem obróbek regipsami, nie ocieplałem domu i nie wykonam elewacji, nie wstawiałem okien i drzwi (chociaż tutaj może mógłbym ), nie robiłem wykopów, nie zbierałem humusu , nie wykonywałem papierologii (bo niby skąd na to wszystko uprawnienia), nie montowałem bramy garazowej i innych które mi obecnie nie przyszły na myśl.


trza było założyć dziennik... wszystkie/scy by widziały/eli :big grin:

----------


## swiki

Serdecznie pozdrawiam osoby czytające forum z gazety Newsweek i chcialabym sprostowac artykul, w ktorym (chyba) o moim projekcie mowa. 

Dom 95 metrow, dach prawie plaski, z daleka wyglada malo atrakcyjnie (owszem) i fakt na drugim etapie budowy poluzowalam nieco rygor finansowy, dlatego na ten moment (nie liczac dzialki ale wlacznie z tym co dzieje sie wokol domu czyli tarasy, podjazdy itd) wydalismy niecale 200 tys,(nie 250)  gdybysmy sie kontrolowali wydalibysmy spokojnie jakies 20-30 tys mniej, czyli okolo 160 (a nie 210) jak pisze w artykule. 

Dla przypomnienia - wszystko robilismy ekipami (koszt okolo 30-40 tys za wykonczeniowke) , dom budowany od czerwca - w grudniu wprowadzilismy sie, kwota z wyposazeniem i to nie najtanszym  :wink:  

Gdyby budowal ktos dokladnie taki projekt sam tymi recami, rzeczywiscie tnac koszty, spokojnie w 120 tys bylby w stanie sie zamkanc (z wyposazeniem do zamieszkania)

----------


## anetina

jeszcze jakis link by sie przydal do projektu  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Serdecznie pozdrawiam osoby czytające forum z gazety Newsweek i chcialabym sprostowac artykul, w ktorym (chyba) o moim projekcie mowa. 
> 
> Dom 95 metrow, dach prawie plaski, z daleka wyglada malo atrakcyjnie (owszem) i fakt na drugim etapie budowy poluzowalam nieco rygor finansowy, dlatego na ten moment (nie liczac dzialki ale wlacznie z tym co dzieje sie wokol domu czyli tarasy, podjazdy itd) wydalismy niecale 200 tys,(nie 250)  gdybysmy sie kontrolowali wydalibysmy spokojnie jakies 20-30 tys mniej, czyli okolo 160 (a nie 210) jak pisze w artykule. 
> 
> Dla przypomnienia - wszystko robilismy ekipami (koszt okolo 30-40 tys za wykonczeniowke) , dom budowany od czerwca - w grudniu wprowadzilismy sie, kwota z wyposazeniem i to nie najtanszym  
> 
> Gdyby budowal ktos dokladnie taki projekt sam tymi recami, rzeczywiscie tnac koszty, spokojnie w 120 tys bylby w stanie sie zamkanc (z wyposazeniem do zamieszkania)


zastanawiam się czy wogóle komentować ten post, ta kwote i te założenia.............

----------


## anetina

> zastanawiam się czy wogóle komentować ten post, ta kwote i te założenia.............


mozna byloby, gdyby bylo wiadomo moze co nieco wiecej  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> zastanawiam się czy wogóle komentować ten post, ta kwote i te założenia.............


wiesz co ...
Ja byłem w tym domu... :yes:  :big grin: 

jak masz głupio komentować to się powstrzymaj ... :wink:

----------


## Xerses

> trza było założyć dziennik... wszystkie/scy by widziały/eli


To bym musiał zdjęcia archiwalne wyciągnąć  :smile:  Budowe zaczynałem kawałek czasu temu  :smile:  Ale kto wie może się  kiedyś zmobilizuję.....

----------


## Xerses

> wiesz co ...
> Ja byłem w tym domu...
> 
> jak masz głupio komentować to się powstrzymaj ...


W zasadzie mało mnie interesuje czy w nim byłeś czy nie. Przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem co zostało napisane, odnieś to do kontekstu forum i pomyśl o ludziach którzy to czytają.  Jak Ci napiszę że zbudowałem swój dom za 95 tysięcy , bez podania konkretnych danych też od razu sypniesz huraoptymizmem?  :wink:

----------


## anetina

to podajcie wiecej szczegolow tego domu
jakiegos linka  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Historie budowy domu swiki  można było śledzić, i wszystkie szczegóły tam były. Niestety koleżanka usunęła dziennik.

----------


## jasiek71

> W zasadzie mało mnie interesuje czy w nim byłeś czy nie. Przeczytaj ze zrozumieniem co zostało napisane, odnieś to do kontekstu forum i pomyśl o ludziach którzy to czytają.  Jak Ci napiszę że zbudowałem swój dom za 95 tysięcy , bez podania konkretnych danych też od razu sypniesz huraoptymizmem?


ja to przeczytałem ze zrozumieniem  :yes: 
śledziłem na bieżąco prace...

jesteśmy w temacie "Dom do ok. 200 tys. ..."
autorka tego postu zmieściła się w tej kwocie...
i co ...?

no w sumie to ja nie powinienem tu pisać bo moje 154m2 kosztowało 265 tys. łącznie z wyposażeniem ... :big tongue: 
ale ja nie miałem jakichś założeń ... :wink:

----------


## swiki

xerses: to nie zalozenia, to fakty - za ssz zaplacilam 55 tys (i tu takze nie kiwnelam palcem)
Projekt byl indywidualby - 4 sciany, dach jednospadowy prawie plaski - blacha, parterowy (15x :cool: , bez stropu.
Jezeli ktos elektryke, wode, tynki itd jest w stanie wykonac sam, polozyc kafelki, zrobic sufity to 70 tys jest kwota az za hej by to wszystko zrobic. Ogrzewanie oczywiscie elektryczne do takiego domku - tanie w montazu i w eksloatacji ok 2-2,5 na sezon to niezla kwota.

----------


## firewall

Swiki, jesteś po pierwszym sezonie grzania. Zadowolona jesteś? miałaś jakieś problemy z utrzymaniem temperatury gdy były te solidne mrozy?

----------


## anetina

Swiki, a pokazesz jaki to byl projekt? no chyba ze byl indywidualny  :smile:

----------


## anetina

> xerses: to nie zalozenia, to fakty - za ssz zaplacilam 55 tys (i tu takze nie kiwnelam palcem)
> Projekt byl indywidualby - 4 sciany, dach jednospadowy prawie plaski - blacha, parterowy (15x, bez stropu.
> Jezeli ktos elektryke, wode, tynki itd jest w stanie wykonac sam, polozyc kafelki, zrobic sufity to 70 tys jest kwota az za hej by to wszystko zrobic. Ogrzewanie oczywiscie elektryczne do takiego domku - tanie w montazu i w eksloatacji ok 2-2,5 na sezon to niezla kwota.


ja mam dom prawie 2 razy wiekszy, z poddaszem, za SSZ zaplacilam 87 tys. zl

----------


## lukep3

u mnie robocizna stanowiła ok 25 % kosztów całej budowy (bez zakupu działki) - około 30 %  prac robocizny prac wykonaliśmy sami - teraz wiem że niektóre bym sobie podarował - po prostu szkoda czasu

----------


## swiki

> Historie budowy domu swiki  można było śledzić, i wszystkie szczegóły tam były. Niestety koleżanka usunęła dziennik.


byly owszem, zlotowka po zlotowce 



> ja to przeczytałem ze zrozumieniem 
> śledziłem na bieżąco prace...
> 
> jesteśmy w temacie "Dom do ok. 200 tys. ..."
> autorka tego postu zmieściła się w tej kwocie...
> i co ...?
> 
> no w sumie to ja nie powinienem tu pisać bo moje 154m2 kosztowało 265 tys. łącznie z wyposażeniem ...
> ale ja nie miałem jakichś założeń ...


Ale Ty robiles wiele sam - tu jest wlasnie cale sedno, albo buduje sie duzy dom ale wlasnymi recami, albo robisz ekipami ale maly prosty domek  i w obu przypadkach spokojnie da sie zmiescic w 200 tys  :wink:

----------


## swiki

> Swiki, jesteś po pierwszym sezonie grzania. Zadowolona jesteś? miałaś jakieś problemy z utrzymaniem temperatury gdy były te solidne mrozy?


Bardzo zadowolona, - gdybym budowala drugi raz dom pewnie cos bym w nim zmienila - ale nigdy nie zmienilabym sposobu ogrzewania - tylko prad i tylko kable - sterowalnosc kazdego pomieszczenia osobno (przy dzieciach to wazne u nich w nocy chlodniej jak i w sypialni,  w salonie 24-25  :big tongue: ) 
Jedyne nad czym bym sie teraz zastanawiala czy nie zrobic cienszej wylewki, teraz jest od 6 do 8 cm i az za hej akumulacji,  najwieksze mrozy tylko w pokojach dzieci musialam zalaczac w drozszej taryfie i czasem zalaczylo sie przed 21 w salonie, w normalne zimowe dni podloga wg sterownikow zalaczana byla na 4-5 godzin / h i to wystarczalo - czesto sie nie zalaczaly.) mniejsza akumulacyjnosc -wieksza sterowalnosc iszybsza reakcja. 
A no i devilinka bym zamontowala by z jednego pomieszczenia sterowac wszystkim  - ale to z wygody tylko 



> Swiki, a pokazesz jaki to byl projekt? no chyba ze byl indywidualny


indywidualny

----------


## Xerses

> ja to przeczytałem ze zrozumieniem 
> śledziłem na bieżąco prace...
> 
> jesteśmy w temacie "Dom do ok. 200 tys. ..."
> autorka tego postu zmieściła się w tej kwocie...
> i co ...?


No własnie i to że jak dla mnie - osoby która nie czytała dziennika i nie może przeczytac, zobaczyć tego domu, nie ma możliwości podglądu projektu (czyli każdy tutaj nowy czytajacy) - to jedyne co moge zrobić to uwierzyć na słowo i tyle.  Nie mniej jednak to i tak jakbym miał uwierzyc Tobie na słowo że widziałeś Marsjan........... :no:

----------


## Xerses

> xerses: to nie zalozenia, to fakty - za ssz zaplacilam 55 tys (i tu takze nie kiwnelam palcem)
> Projekt byl indywidualby - 4 sciany, dach jednospadowy prawie plaski - blacha, parterowy (15x, bez stropu.
> Jezeli ktos elektryke, wode, tynki itd jest w stanie wykonac sam, polozyc kafelki, zrobic sufity to 70 tys jest kwota az za hej by to wszystko zrobic. Ogrzewanie oczywiscie elektryczne do takiego domku - tanie w montazu i w eksloatacji ok 2-2,5 na sezon to niezla kwota.


Ciesze się. Jak napisałem wyżej mi ciężko to ocenić. Nie miałem na celu atakowanie Cię.  2-2,5 na sezon. Co to za wartość? Mówimy tu o 2,5 tysiąca ? CO+CWU?

----------


## firewall

Xerses, nie rzucaj się, nie tylko jasiek widział ten dziennik. Ja też go widziałem. Swiki bardzo szczegółowo wyliczała swoje wydatki ( nawet piwo i  flaszki dla fizycznych). 
A to że zlikwidowała swój dziennik, ... no cóż( tak wyszło). 
Tak postąpił na przykład j-j, któremu obrzydło naskakiwanie nowych forumowiczów na jego dom ( a był to bardzo dokładny dziennik pasywnego domu zrobiony jego rękami, w którym było zrobionych wiele dokładnych pomiarów).

----------


## bowess

Ja z tych, którzy czytali dziennik *swiki*. Doskonały przykład projektowania pod budżet. Wielkość, kształt bryły, technologie. I wtedy można w wykończeniówce poszaleć.  :smile: 

*swiki* - możemy chociaż jedną wizualkę bryły prosić? Pamiętam, że miałaś coś takiego w dzienniku. Niechby nowi widzieli z czym to się je.

----------


## swiki

bowess: wybacz, nie mam ochoty dzis na wysluchiwanie ze w kurniku mieszkam  :wink:   Ale latwo sobie wyobrazic 4 sciany 15x 8 + dach jednospadowy - nic wiecej tam nie ma  :wink: 

xerses: nie, samo ogrzewanie okolo 2 tys zl, cwu osobno - na ten moment ok 700-800 zl rocznie, ale mocno przegrzewam i przesadzam. Ogolnie nie oszczaedzam ani na ogrzewaniu ani na wodzie (temp w domu ok 24-25 stopni mialam ciagle)

----------


## anetina

aj tam w kurniku, wazne, ze za to wasz kurnik i za male pieniadze  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> bowess: wybacz, nie mam ochoty dzis na wysluchiwanie ze w kurniku mieszkam   Ale latwo sobie wyobrazic 4 sciany 15x 8 + dach jednospadowy - nic wiecej tam nie ma 
> 
> xerses: nie, samo ogrzewanie okolo 2 tys zl, cwu osobno - na ten moment ok 700-800 zl rocznie, ale mocno przegrzewam i przesadzam. Ogolnie nie oszczaedzam ani na ogrzewaniu ani na wodzie (temp w domu ok 24-25 stopni mialam ciagle)


Nie no poprawnie. Ludzie piszą że mają ogrzewanie prądem i tanio a potem okazuje się że przy 18 C.  24 stopnie to minimalna temperatura w domu dla mojej żony  :smile:  

Z tym kurnikiem to niezłe................  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Xerses, nie rzucaj się, nie tylko jasiek widział ten dziennik. Ja też go widziałem. Swiki bardzo szczegółowo wyliczała swoje wydatki ( nawet piwo i  flaszki dla fizycznych).


 Znaczy fachowcy lubili swoja szefową  :smile: 

I nie rzucam się. Ty wiesz o co chodzi i pare osób też. Ale np ja i pare innych nie. I potem patrząc na taki jeden wpis (bo po dyskusji troche się rozjaśniła sytuacja) - wiesz tylko o domu za 120 tysięcy i że się da . Nic więcej. Ale dajmy juz temu spokój.

----------


## DEZET

Też czytałem dziennik swiki, ale szczegółów już nie pamiętam...bo to "dawno" było  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> nie mam ochoty dzis na wysluchiwanie ze w *kurniku mieszkam*


e tam nie przesadzaj...
wiele osób bardzo by chciało mieć taki "kurnik" jak twój ... :yes:

----------


## bowess

Rozumiem, nie nalegam.  :smile: 

Ja pamiętam Twój projekt, teraz już dom. Dla mnie nie miał "kurnikowych" konotacji. Po prostu nowoczesna parterówka - elegancka w swej prostocie. Ale fakt - jest duża grupa forumowiczów, którzy uważają, że proste i nieduże budynki to kurniki, stodoły, altanki, różnie tam sobie zwą. Jakoś słowo "dom" dla budynku poniżej 100m2, na planie prostokąta i z najprostszym dachem na jaki pozwala plan zagospodarowania nie chce im przez klawiaturę przejść.  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

Swiki, to ty żyjesz?
ja tez czytałam ten dziennik i często przywoływałam dom Swiki w przykładach. Jej dom kojarzy mi się z komfortowo urzadzonym apartamentem zdjętym dźwigiem z apartamentowca w mieście i postawionym na działce na wsi. maksymalnie dobrze wykorzystane pieniądze na rzeczy, które bezpośrednio wpływaja na fizyczne odczucie komforu (czy np. kształt dachu wpływa bezpośrednio na fizyczne poczucie komfortu?)

Swiki - co do ogrzewania. 2 czy 3 tygodnie temu domontowaliśmy klime inwerterową - jak to świetnie grzeje w tym okresie przejściowym! jesteśmy wszyscy pod wrazeniem i nie możemy sie nacieszyć tym urzadzeniem.

----------


## mar_juz

Powiem z mojego doświadczenia. Znajomy to znajomy. Może być najlepszym fachowcem, ale jeżeli chcesz go zatrudnić to ryzykujesz waszą znajomością. A co do oszczędności na takim układzie to tak jak napisał kaszpir007, to można zaoszczędzić i wtedy on jest niezadowolony (chociaż Ci tego pewnie nie powie), albo przepłacić i wtedy tobie sie nie podoba. Coś jak to powiedzenie o rodzinie i zdjęciach.

----------


## bury_kocur

*Swiki*, czytam co jakiś czas o Tobie na forum - jak ja żałuję, że nie ma już Twojego dziennika :cry:  Po opisie sądząc, byłabym zachwycona i od strony budżetu, i samego projektu.

----------


## dr_au

*swiki* - pamiętam dziennik, nawet mgliście pamiętam rzuty. Naprawdę usłyszałaś, że to kurnik?

----------


## swiki

Zielone ogórd: zyje zyje  :wink:  i mam sie dobrze - wlasny kat (domek) latem dopiero sie docenia najbardziej, dzieciaki biegajace w ogordku, gril niezapowiedziany kilka razy w tygodniu, praca zamiast przy biurku to na tarasie, no pieknie  :wink:  
hm...a ile Cie tas klima kosztowala? 

Dr_au, Jasko, ale mnie to nie rusza, lubie moj kurnik, ba uwielbiam go i sama pieszczotliwie jakos tak zaczelam go nazywac  :wink:

----------


## bitter

> [...] (czy np. kształt dachu wpływa bezpośrednio na fizyczne poczucie komfortu?)


Tak, tak i jeszcze raz tak. Jak dla mnie oczywiście. Codziennie wchodzę i wychodzę z domu kilka - kilkanaście razy. I codziennie na ten dach patrzę. Gdybym miał wchodzić do domu swiki to 100m przed domem zamykał bym oczy i otwierał dopiero w środku  :wink:  (swiki bez urazy  :wink:  )

No ale i tak lepiej mieć taki dom niż mieszkanie.

To oczywiście tylko moje subiektywne odczucia.


A na marginesie wielka szkoda, że tyle lat po zmianie ustroju człowiek musi sam zapieprzać na budowie albo iść na wiele kompromisów żeby zamieszkać w małym domku.

----------


## marynata

Cyt"2020 rok- budowanie domów „o niemal zerowym zużyciu energii” stanie się obowiązkiem wszystkich inwestorów w Polsce (na podstawie Dyrektywy Parlamentu Europejskiego i Rady 2010/31/UE z dnia 19 maja 2010 r.)"

Jak myślicie,jeżeli w roku wprowadzenia takiej dyrektywy będą takie same warunki i ceny jak teraz,to czy będzie możliwa budowa za 200 tyś?

----------


## miloszenko

> Cyt"2020 rok- budowanie domów „o niemal zerowym zużyciu energii” stanie się obowiązkiem wszystkich inwestorów w Polsce (na podstawie Dyrektywy Parlamentu Europejskiego i Rady 2010/31/UE z dnia 19 maja 2010 r.)"
> 
> Jak myślicie,jeżeli w roku wprowadzenia takiej dyrektywy będą takie same warunki i ceny jak teraz,to czy będzie możliwa budowa za 200 tyś?


Zalezy jak to dokladnie zdefiniuja, samo CO moze nie byc potrzebne, wystarczy odpowiednia ilosc mieszkancow zeby grzanie bylo zbedne  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

> wystarczy odpowiednia ilosc mieszkancow zeby grzanie bylo zbedne 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


to znaczy?  :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:

----------


## miloszenko

Kazda osoba w domu dostarcza do niego cieplo. W kolejnym planowanym przeze mnie budynku szacowalem sobie zapotrzebowanie domu na cieplo. Wynosilo ono ok 40 KWh/m2/rok i taki teoretycznie system grzewczy powinien w tym domu byc. Natomiast kiedy porownywalem to z zyskami bytowymi generowanymi przez kolejne osoby wyszlo mi, iz powyzej 4 mieszkancow spowoduje, iz zyski bytowe przekrocza zapotrzebowanie cieplne domu  :smile:  Kazdy musi sie umyc w cieplej wodzie, napic cos cieplego, zagrzac cos, uzywac kompa, TV, non stop chodzi lodowka, itd., to jest ogromna ilosc energii, ktora juz w domu energooszczednym ma duze znaczenie.

Pod tym katem patrzac odpowiednia liczba mieszkancow moze spowodowac iz dom bedzie zeroenergetyczny przynajmniej w kwestii CO.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Tak, tak i jeszcze raz tak. Jak dla mnie oczywiście. Codziennie wchodzę i wychodzę z domu kilka - kilkanaście razy. I codziennie na ten dach patrzę. Gdybym miał wchodzić do domu swiki to 100m przed domem zamykał bym oczy i otwierał dopiero w środku  (swiki bez urazy  )
> 
> No ale i tak lepiej mieć taki dom niż mieszkanie.
> 
> To oczywiście tylko moje subiektywne odczucia.
> 
> 
> A na marginesie wielka szkoda, że tyle lat po zmianie ustroju człowiek musi sam zapieprzać na budowie albo iść na wiele kompromisów żeby zamieszkać w małym domku.


no własnie, subiektywne. ja np. gdy wracam do domu najpierw patrze na moje psy, potem na róże przy huśtawce, potem na pnącą piruetkę, ogniki i pelargonie, a potem już są drzwi. zupełnie zapominam, że mam dach.

----------


## marynata

> Pod tym katem patrzac odpowiednia liczba mieszkancow moze spowodowac iz dom bedzie zeroenergetyczny przynajmniej w kwestii CO.


Czy mógłbyś coś bliżej-jaka powierzchnia domu mogłaby być "ogrzana"przez te 4 osoby?
Pomijając już koszty budowy,bo wiadomo że dom mocno energooszczędny jednak więcej wkładu czy finansowego czy też pracy własnej wymaga,ale chodzi mi o komfort mieszkania(np metry w przeliczeniu na mieszkańca).

----------


## Zielony ogród

powiem szczerze, że te super oszczędne domy mnie przerażaja, to jest jakieś szaleństwo, we własnym ciepełku np. sprzed trzech dni odzyskanym przez rekuperator siedzieć. źle mi to działa na wyobraźnię. ja chcę tlenu bezpośrednio od moich sosen zza okna, a nie z rekuperatora. rekuperator nie odtworzy tlenu; jedynym producentem tlenu są rośliny; nie lepiej zacząć produkować tanią odnawialną czystą energię niż z chorej oszczędności zamykać się we własnym smrodku?

----------


## miloszenko

Okolo 80 m2, kwestia odpalenia OZC i pobawienia sie cyferkami, daje to do myslenia czy jest sens pakowac ogromne kwoty w system CO/CWU czy moze wiecej w izolacje domu.

Podrawiam

----------


## marynata

> no własnie, subiektywne. ja np. gdy wracam do domu najpierw patrze na moje psy, potem na róże przy huśtawce, potem na pnącą piruetkę, ogniki i pelargonie, a potem już są drzwi. zupełnie zapominam, że mam dach.


Ach,bo chłopaki temi ręcami i jeszcze budów nie pokończyli,to podziwiają i duma ich rozpiera  :big tongue: 
Po pewnym czasie człowiek przestaje dostrzegać cokolwiek,a już panowie jako płeć sama w sobie, no naprawdę ci to mają szczególny dar do "niewidzenia"  :Wink2:

----------


## miloszenko

> powiem szczerze, że te super oszczędne domy mnie przerażaja, to jest jakieś szaleństwo, we własnym ciepełku np. sprzed trzech dni odzyskanym przez rekuperator siedzieć. źle mi to działa na wyobraźnię. ja chcę tlenu bezpośrednio od moich sosen zza okna, a nie z rekuperatora. rekuperator nie odtworzy tlenu; jedynym producentem tlenu są rośliny; nie lepiej zacząć produkować tanią odnawialną czystą energię niż z chorej oszczędności zamykać się we własnym smrodku?


Alez ja czerpie te same przyjemnosci z tlenu co Ty  :smile:  To, ze ma sie dom energoszczedny z rekuperacja nie broni otwierac wiosna, latem czy jesienia okien czy drzwi tarasowych i cieszyc sie natura, po prostu ja nie musze zima wietrzyc czy rozszczelniac okien zeby oddychac, latem otwieram ile chce i kiedy chce  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Alez ja czerpie te same przyjemnosci z tlenu co Ty  To, ze ma sie dom energoszczedny z rekuperacja nie broni otwierac wiosna, latem czy jesienia okien czy drzwi tarasowych i cieszyc sie natura, po prostu ja nie musze zima wietrzyc czy rozszczelniac okien zeby oddychac, latem otwieram ile chce i kiedy chce 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


to w takim razie czy warto na te 4 miesiace prawdziwego zimna pchać się aż w takie koszty budowy pasywnego/energooszczędnego  domu? gdzie jest złoty środek?

----------


## marynata

No właśnie ta zima....jak ja lubię otwierać okna zimą  :Wink2: 
Trudno powiedzieć co oni wymyślą po drodze,WB ma ponoć mieć to już do 2016 roku,więc będziemy obserwować jak to u nich będzie.
Ale to"prawie zero"  robi wrażenie  :ohmy:

----------


## marynata

> to w takim razie czy warto na te 4 miesiace prawdziwego zimna pchać się aż w takie koszty budowy pasywnego/energooszczędnego  domu? gdzie jest złoty środek?


No nie warto,ale jak człowiek będzie musiał?  :cry:

----------


## miloszenko

Zielony, ale jakie koszty ?

Uwazam, ze dzis nalezy pchac sie w szelkie koszty ograniczajace zuzycie energii na ogrzewanie do minimum, wtedy mozna grzac byle czym, np. mala klimatyzacja  :smile: 

Naprawde dzis to zaden problem zejsc z domu zgodnego z normami do dosc energooszczednego.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zielony ogród

niby jak oni to zmierzą? kogo obchodzi, ile ja sobie prądu zużyję (np. na suszenie włosów) albo ile sobie prywatnie kupię drewna do kominka. Mury bedą rozpruwać i sprawdzać styropian? a jeśli jestem morsem i lubię chłód? a jeśli duzo gotuję? moim zdaniem to bzdury, które chyba maja napędzić kasę producentom rekuperatorów i styropianu.

----------


## marynata

Tzn to z całą pewnością będzie dotyczyło tylko nowo budowanych domów(jakieś normy,certyfikaty,posiadanie solarów czy pomp),ale podejrzewam że resztę zdyscyplinują cenami energii.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zielony, ale jakie koszty ?
> 
> Uwazam, ze dzis nalezy pchac sie w szelkie koszty ograniczajace zuzycie energii na ogrzewanie do minimum, wtedy mozna grzac byle czym, np. mala klimatyzacja 
> 
> Naprawde dzis to zaden problem zejsc z domu zgodnego z normami do dosc energooszczednego.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


żaden problem, ale spore pieniądze. a na ogrzewanie wydałam 1800 zł na rok (dom z bólem ledwo normy spełnia) - na paliwo wydaje więcej na kwartał, wolałabym zaoszczędzić na benzynie, bo na ogrzewaniu to juz byłoby sknerstwo przy takiej kwocie. Ciekawe, czemu unia w spalanie benzyny sie nie wtrąca?

----------


## miloszenko

Zielony, ja osobiscie wole wydac raz na styro i reku lacznie jakies 10 tys i miec smieszne rachunki za grzanie, niz ich nie wydac i po 3,4 latach wydac na grzanie wiecej.

Po prostu, styro dzisiaj to smieszne koszty w porownaniu do kosztow wykonczeniowki, jedna 10 metrowa lazienka z porzadna robocizna kosztuje wiecej niz izolacja calgeo domu. A na ta lazienke za 10 lat i tak malo kto juz bedzie chcial patrzec  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Tzn to z całą pewnością będzie dotyczyło tylko nowo budowanych domów(jakieś normy,certyfikaty,posiadanie solarów czy pomp),ale podejrzewam że resztę zdyscyplinują cenami energii.


jeżeli ceny energii miałyby jakoś tak horrendalnie pójść w górę - to unia przestanie mieć konkurencyjna gospodarkę w porównaniu z cała reszta świata. prędzej uwierzę w zmianę źródeł energii niz w ograniczenie jej produkcji w ogóle.

----------


## marynata

No zmiana,zmiana...odnawialna ma być  :sick: 
Ponoć już na granicy z Niemcami czekają ich stare wiatraki na nas  :big lol: 
gdzieś to muszą opchnąć  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

miloszenko - chodzi o złoty środek, wiadomo, że daje sie albo ileś tam styro, albo jak u mnie np. 1w, ale 40 cm gazobeton, jakas rozsądna izolacja musi być, to logiczne. ale to, o czym czasami sie czyta, co ludzie wyprawiają - bunkry  styropianowe z rekuperatorami budują, ale np. z balkonu nie zrezygnują - to raczej ani sie zwróci, ani sensu nie ma. Ja akurat do styropianu mam awersję (kiedyś myszy mi sie zalęgły i zjadły), ale przeliczałam różne inne technologie - taniej mi wyszło trochę droższe ogrzewanie niż droższy dom - głównie dzięki temu, że mam bardzo tanią instalację. myslę, że od pewnego momentu różnica między ogrzaniem domu ocieplonego rozsądnie a domu  prawie pasywnego jest zbyt mała, aby zawracać sobie tym głowę. Szkoda, że nie potrafię takiego wykresu zrobić - aby uchwycić moment, w którym dalsze inwestycje w izolację zjadają już zyski z jej zastosowania.
a poza tym ja akurat wolę teraz zapłacić mniej, a później trochę więcej - bo dzięki temu nie mam kredytu, który zjada wszelkie oszczędności na ogrzewaniu.

----------


## marynata

Ostatnio czytałam(nie wiem na ile to prawda) że 2 metry bieżące balkonu równa się mostkowi 10 metrów kw nieocieplonej ściany o gr 24cm.

----------


## miloszenko

> Szkoda, że nie potrafię takiego wykresu zrobić - aby uchwycić moment, w którym dalsze inwestycje w izolację zjadają już zyski z jej zastosowania.


WYkres takowy byl na pewno w watku KBABa oraz w domach 3,5 litrowych, generalnie powyzej 20 cm styro zaczyna byc to watpliwe, oczywiscie wystarczy zalozyc galopujacy wzrost cen pradu czy gazu i wtedy i pol metra styro znajdzie uzasadnienie, nie mniej zgodze sie, ze idealnego rozwiazania nie ma, ale jesli mialbym komus radzic, to bardziej bezpiecznie poradzic dobrze izolowac niz placic wyzsze rachunki ( nie wiemy ile wyzsze w przyszlosci). Co do scian 1W, to w podobnej cenie mozna miec termomur a rachunki spadlyby o polowe  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## R&K

miloszenko - temat był wiele razy wałkowany - oczywiście w domu za 200 tyś nikt nie da 20 czy 30 cm styropianu czy wełny - tylko 10 max 15 , aki mały domek za 200 tys żeby dobrze ocieplic trzeba wydać max z 5 tys na wełne lub styrpian i to grubości 30 cm wiec dołożenie z 15 do 25 cm styropianu to koszt ok 1,5-2tys = 1% całej budowy .... o czym my tu mówimy ....!!!!!

----------


## Zielony ogród

samo dołożenie styropianu to chyba za mało, aby rachunki spadły o połowę (z 1800 na 900?). potrzebne sa wtedy drogie okna, drzwi (ja mam zwykłe), dobrzy fachowcy znający sie na rzeczy - ciepły montaż itp., a to juz nie jst 1 % budowy. a strop/dach? tam nie połozysz raczej styropianu. i spirala wydatków sie nakręca......
teraz, gdy mamy w nocy nawet 2 st, u mnie w domu ciągle jest 22st, ale ja i tak włączam klimę aby sie dogrzać, bo lubie to uczucie, gdy coś grzeje - sama temeratura to jakos dla mnie jeszcze za mało. Lubię przewietrzyc cały dom na przestrzał, potem dopiero wszystko pozamykać i podgrzac to świeże zimne powietrze 
to o czym piszecie ma sens chyba tylko z rekuperatorem - bo inaczej te oszczędności i tak pochłonie wentylacja (szczególnie w małym domu). i to juz tez nie jest 1% wartości dla normalnego człowieka, który sam nie majsterkuje.

----------


## R&K

nikt nie kaze budować Ci domu pasywnego - spokojnie 3-4 l mozna osiągnąć dajac grubsza izolacje i inne rzeczy normalne tylko starannie wykonane 
i do tego mozna miec bezobslugowa instalacje CO i podobne rachunki a nie codziennie latac do kotlowni i sie babrac z geglem, drzewem czy groszkiem

no ale jak sie lubi miec przewietrzone na przestrzal = wywalone cieplo i kase za okno - to tylko i wylacznie Twoj wybor !

----------


## Zielony ogród

nie wiem, czy jest to teraz  dyskusja ogólna (to masz racje, pewnie), czy w odniesieniu do mojej chałupki.
mój domek jest budowany po najmniejszej możliwej lini oporu - po uprzednich moich starannych obliczeniach: czy warto inwestować w jakieś rozwiązanie, czy nie warto. wszelkie nie niezbędne wydatki, które amortyzowałyby sie dłużej niż 10-20 lat (w zalezności od ich trwałości) odrzucałam. Tym sposobem wyszło co wyszło. zaznaczam, że ściana 1w bez styropianu to raczej wynik mojej osobistej niechęci do styropianu - i tutaj oblicznia nie miały znaczenia.
Grzeje prądem i kominkiem. mam wentylacje mechaniczną. Wszystko zwykłe i tanie: okna, drzwi, kable w podłodze.  30 cm wełny na podwieszanym suficie (bez stropu). I jedyne, czego żałuję, to wielkie okno tarasowe w małej sypialni - tam bardziej odczuwa sie i ciepło, i zimno. lepsze byłoby zwykłe małe okno.

----------


## swiki

> miloszenko - temat był wiele razy wałkowany - oczywiście w domu za 200 tyś nikt nie da 20 czy 30 cm styropianu czy wełny - tylko 10 max 15 , aki mały domek za 200 tys żeby dobrze ocieplic trzeba wydać max z 5 tys na wełne lub styrpian i to grubości 30 cm wiec dołożenie z 15 do 25 cm styropianu to koszt ok 1,5-2tys = 1% całej budowy .... o czym my tu mówimy ....!!!!!


widać ze nie czytałeś ani mojego dziennika ani wpisów, 20 cm styropian il 40 ponad nawet miejscami wełny.....


co do reszty, zgadzam się z zielon wolę wyższe rachunki niz zabujczy kredyt. 

co do dachu, mojego nie widać ;p il to samo, wolę brzydszy dom niz płakać za lat 15 ze hipoteka mi żyć nie pozwala il nie stać mnie na remont nawet.

----------


## Zielony ogród

swiki, masz zapchaną chyba skrzynkę, chciałam ci wysłac info nt klimatyzacji

----------


## DEZET

> powiem szczerze, że te super oszczędne domy mnie przerażaja, to jest jakieś szaleństwo, we własnym ciepełku np. sprzed trzech dni odzyskanym przez rekuperator siedzieć. źle mi to działa na wyobraźnię. ja chcę tlenu bezpośrednio od moich sosen zza okna, a nie z rekuperatora. rekuperator nie odtworzy tlenu; jedynym producentem tlenu są rośliny; nie lepiej zacząć produkować tanią odnawialną czystą energię niż z chorej oszczędności zamykać się we własnym smrodku?


Znam twoje zdanie na temat ociepleń, ale tu się mylisz. Rekuperator podgrzewa powietrze wpływające  do domu, to z tlenem, nie podgrzewa trzydniowego wewnętrznego powietrza. Ktoś nie znający działania rekuperatora, po Twoim poście wywnioskuje, że to urządzenie jest be, a to nieprawda.
Czy Twoja klima działa inaczej? Podgrzewasz nią chwilami dom. To urządzenie też podgrzewa dom, ale nie odzyskuje ciepła z powietrza zużytego. Ładujesz w nie prąd, za który płacisz, nic nie odzyskując. Masz wentylację mechaniczną- do niej można było z powodzeniem dodać reku, zamiast osobno montować klimę. Ja tu widzę oszczędności, jeśli już oczywiście montować takie urządzenia.

----------


## msdracula

Jest jeszcze jedna kwestia...z resztą kiedyś tutaj poruszana. Czy faktycznie warto inwestować w urządzenia ( np. pompa ciepła) zmniejszające zużycie energii, jeśli pieniądze na ten cel pochodzą z kredytu. Bo wtedy ich koszt rośnie dwukrotnie i inwestycja się nie zwróci, albo zwróci się po 30 latach.
no chyba, że ktoś planując to myśli bardziej o działaniu bezobsługowym, a nie o oszczędnościach w rachunkach

----------


## dr_au

Pewnie ja to pisałem. Ogólnie temat raczej mnie złości, szczególnie jak czytam artykuły w pisemkach budowlanych, które powinny mieć dopisek "sponsorowane". Ponieważ nie chcę się wdawać w pyskówkę tylko kilka uwag:

- zwiększone wydatki na rozwiązania energooszczędne powinny być kalkulowane z uwzględnieniem kosztu pieniądza w czasie, a więc odsetek od kredytu, czy możliwego do uzyskania zwrotu z inwestycji przy finansowaniu budowy za gotówkę.
- to, że np. po 20 latach wyjdziemy na 0 i wtedy właśnie trzeba będzie wymienić całą instalację nie jest żadnym sukcesem. Nasza korzyść to tylko te lata korzystania z jakiegoś udogodnienia bez gruntownego remontu, które nastąpią po zwrocie inwestycji
- trzeba pamiętać, że sztywny koszt (np. konieczność płacenia o X zł większej raty), jest gorszy od kosztu zmiennego (a więc np. kosztów ogrzewania). Bo jak kiedyś będzie źle, to łatwiej wysiedzieć w zimnym niż zawiesić spłatę kredytu (tak w uproszczeniu, są jeszcze inne zależności).
- przy liczeniu kosztów trzeba naprawdę rzetelnie uwzględnić wszystko, policzyć też koszty eksploatacyjne i remonty. Bardzo wiele kalkulacji grzeszy tu chciejstwem (np. w przypadku reku jako kosztu instalacji nie należy liczyć tylko różnicy pomiędzy najdroższym kominem systemowym murowanym przez murarza, a instalacją reku robioną najtańszymi środkami rękami własnymi, w kosztach eksploatacyjnych należy uwzględnić koszt działania nagrzewnicy albo doliczyć koszt wykonania GWC, uwzględnić koszt przeglądów serwisowych, remontów i filtrów itp.).
- to, że energia będzie drożeć, jest tylko prawdopodobne, ponadto dotyczy tendencji globalnej. A lokalnie to mamy np. wyjątkowo drogi - na tle innych państw europejskich - gaz. nikt więc nie wie, jaki będzie koszt energii, ali - co ważniejsze - jaka będzie relacja pomiędzy cenami energii za 10 lat. Różnica pomiędzy prądem a gazem może się zmniejszyć, zwiększyć, ceny mogą rosnąć szybciej niż inflacja, wolniej, mogą wreszcie (choć to mniej prawdopodobne) stanieć - vide przykład gazu w USA. Można sobie jakieś ostrożne estymacje założyć, *ale jeżeli dla wykazania opłacalności danej inwestycji musi się założyć wzrost cen nośników energii*, to trzeba mieć świadomość, że dana inwestycja może się nie zwrócić (innymi słowy - stracimy zamiast oszczędzić).

Jak komuś się nie che liczyć, to może średnio założyć, że dana inwestycja w coś podnoszącego energooszczędność domu powinna się zwrócić w ciągu 8 do 10 lat przy obecnych cenach nośników energii. 

Przykładowo w mojej ocenie rekuperacja jest bardzo fajna, ale tak naprawdę ma sens, albo jeżeli bardzo ograniczamy koszty inwestycyjne (czyli robimy wszystko samemu), albo mamy szczególne warunki (np. dom w mieście, przy ruchliwej ulicy, w związku z tym otwarcie okna nie jest wyjściem).

----------


## Xerses

> Kazda osoba w domu dostarcza do niego cieplo. 
> Pod tym katem patrzac odpowiednia liczba mieszkancow moze spowodowac iz dom bedzie zeroenergetyczny przynajmniej w kwestii CO.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


no takich głupot to już dawno nie czytałem.........

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Znam twoje zdanie na temat ociepleń, ale tu się mylisz. Rekuperator podgrzewa powietrze wpływające  do domu, to z tlenem, nie podgrzewa trzydniowego wewnętrznego powietrza. Ktoś nie znający działania rekuperatora, po Twoim poście wywnioskuje, że to urządzenie jest be, a to nieprawda.
> Czy Twoja klima działa inaczej? Podgrzewasz nią chwilami dom. To urządzenie też podgrzewa dom, ale nie odzyskuje ciepła z powietrza zużytego. Ładujesz w nie prąd, za który płacisz, nic nie odzyskując. Masz wentylację mechaniczną- do niej można było z powodzeniem dodać reku, zamiast osobno montować klimę. Ja tu widzę oszczędności, jeśli już oczywiście montować takie urządzenia.


bardzo dobrze przyjrzałam sie tematowi "rekuperator" - to co napisałam to takie uproszczenie;wiem (chyba??), jak działa taki wymiennik ciepła. jest mnóstwo watków na temat wątpliwych korzyści przynoszonych przez rekuperator. tak naprawdę to powietrze nawiewane ogrzewa grzałka - rekuperator daje rade jak jest w miare ciepło na zewnatrz - wtedy i klima lepiej daję radę (COP 4,6, a rekuperator?)
 wszystko co nowoczesne jest lepsze, o ile ma odpowiednią stopę zwrotu z inwestycji. rekuperator takiej nie ma, a juz na kredyt....nie mówie o samoróbkach bez gwarancji
chyba że ktoś jest entuzjasta i lubi eksperymentować, i stac go na to - to szacunek sie należy, bo dzieki takim innowatorom mamy postęp.

----------


## Xerses

> Znam twoje zdanie na temat ociepleń, ale tu się mylisz. Rekuperator podgrzewa powietrze wpływające  do domu, to z tlenem, nie podgrzewa trzydniowego wewnętrznego powietrza. Ktoś nie znający działania rekuperatora, po Twoim poście wywnioskuje, że to urządzenie jest be, a to nieprawda.
> Czy Twoja klima działa inaczej? Podgrzewasz nią chwilami dom. To urządzenie też podgrzewa dom, ale nie odzyskuje ciepła z powietrza zużytego. Ładujesz w nie prąd, za który płacisz, nic nie odzyskując. Masz wentylację mechaniczną- do niej można było z powodzeniem dodać reku, zamiast osobno montować klimę. Ja tu widzę oszczędności, jeśli już oczywiście montować takie urządzenia.


Ale rekuperacja nie działa sama z siebie. Oczywiście jest tańsza w obsłudze nić klima, jednak i koszty jej sa dużo większe. Temat na forach wałkowany wielokrotnie. To jest bardziej wygoda i luksus niz oszczędność - porównując oczywiście do wentylacji grawitacyjnej

----------


## lukep3

chyba wątek pomp ciepła i rekuperatorów z reguły nie dotyczą domów do 200 tys zł - więc robi się nie na temat  :smile:  ...

----------


## Zielony ogród

jest na temat, poniewaz wiele osób uważa, że bez pompy ciepła i rekuperatora to nie dom. uświadomienie sobie, z jak wielu rzeczy mozna zrezygnować bez szkody, jest pierwszym i najwazniejszym krokiem w stronę domu za 200.

----------


## Xerses

> Przykładowo w mojej ocenie rekuperacja jest bardzo fajna, ale tak naprawdę ma sens, albo jeżeli bardzo ograniczamy koszty inwestycyjne (czyli robimy wszystko samemu), albo mamy szczególne warunki (np. dom w mieście, przy ruchliwej ulicy, w związku z tym otwarcie okna nie jest wyjściem).


Zakładając że masz pojecie jak to wykonać. W tym przypadku również działa zasada że słaby montaż zepsuje nawet najlepsze parametry urządzenia/materiału

----------


## Xerses

> jest na temat, poniewaz wiele osób uważa, że bez pompy ciepła i rekuperatora to nie dom. uświadomienie sobie, z jak wielu rzeczy mozna zrezygnować bez szkody, jest pierwszym i najwazniejszym krokiem w stronę domu za 200.


Z panami od energooszczędzania mogłabyc na ten temat toczyć prawdziwe boje  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

> Zakładając że masz pojecie jak to wykonać. W tym przypadku również działa zasada że słaby montaż zepsuje nawet najlepsze parametry urządzenia/materiału


O tym już nawet nie chcę pisać, bo zaraz zacznie się święta wojna. Zakładam, że jak się ktoś tego podejmuje, to wie co robi.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Z panami od energooszczędzania mogłabyc na ten temat toczyć prawdziwe boje


to moje hobby.... :yes: 

jestem jak najbardzie ZA energooszczędnością. ale staram sie na to patrzeć z większego dystansu. rozpatruje kwestie budowy domu nie w skali rachunków za prąd, tylko kosztów całości - łącznie z recyklingiem materiałów uzytych do budowy tego domu i ceny kapitału, za który ten dom buduje. kalkulacja musi byc kompletna, a sprzedawcy urzadzeń przedstawiają nam tylko jej wycinek.

dr_au bardzo przystępnie i logicznie o tym pisze

----------


## Xerses

> to moje hobby....
> 
> jestem jak najbardzie ZA energooszczędnością. ale staram sie na to patrzeć z większego dystansu. rozpatruje kwestie budowy domu nie w skali rachunków za prąd, tylko kosztów całości - łącznie z recyklingiem materiałów uzytych do budowy tego domu i ceny kapitału, za który ten dom buduje. kalkulacja musi byc kompletna, a sprzedawcy urzadzeń przedstawiają nam tylko jej wycinek.
> 
> dr_au bardzo przystępnie i logicznie o tym pisze


chyba znajdziemy wspólny język na tym forum  :smile:

----------


## R&K

nie wyobrazam sobie domu nawet za 200 bez WM - tanią LUNE z rekuperatorem mozna kupić za grosze - w sam raz do malego domku   , za to bez PC tak !!!!

----------


## namira

a ja nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez kominka

----------


## kubaar

> Powiem Ci tak.  Budując dom trzeba sie zastanowic nad potrzebami, nad wymaganiami i nad tym czy robisz go dla siebie - czy na pokaz. Ten dom który wskazałeś jest na pokaz.  I jak dysponujesz sporym portwelem - ok.  Budując dom dla siebie wybierasz sobie układ pomieszczeń zgodny z Twoimi oczekiwaniami - a potem wybierasz projekt na który Cie stać. I to jak ktoś tu napisał najlepiej taki aby została jakas kasa po wstepnym kosztorysie. Bo zawsze wyjdzie drożej - no chyba że jestes kosztorysantem - aczkolwiek jak pokazuje przykład w mojej firmie - i oni potrafią się mylic na grube miliony  
> 
> Jesli sami budujecie - a rozumiem że ktoś z Was miał jakies doświadczenia w tym temacie - to 150 m2 spokojnie zmieścisz się w 350 K, łącznie z wykończeniówką. Oczywiście wszystko zalezne od projektu, materiałów itd itp


Hej Xerses,

Chodzilo mi o to ze czytajac forum wyrobilem sobie jako -tako opinie na temat kosztow budowy, jest to bardzo ogolna opinia ale jest i chcialem ja z Wami zweryfikowac. Dom owszem jest skomplikowany i nie bedzie dla mnie, moj kolega startuje z nim i wg. niego wyjdzie mu duzo taniej niz moja opinia- tego mu tez z calego serca zycze. Ja jednak nie bede sie bawil w to. Dom na jaki zwrocilismy uwage z narzyczona to liv 2 g2, sprobuje sie teraz dowiedziec cos wiecej w temacie budowy tego domu- jednak jest to nowy projekt wiec bedzie ciezko. Anyway, dziekuje Wam jeszcze raz za opinie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> a ja nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez kominka



trzeba mieć albo wyobraźnię, albo pieniądze...... :big lol:

----------


## namira

pieniądze tak czy siak trzeba mieć,bez nich niewiele się zdziała

----------


## dr_au

> jestem jak najbardzie ZA energooszczędnością. ale staram sie na to patrzeć z większego dystansu. rozpatruje kwestie budowy domu nie w skali rachunków za prąd, tylko kosztów całości - łącznie z recyklingiem materiałów uzytych do budowy tego domu i ceny kapitału, za który ten dom buduje. kalkulacja musi byc kompletna, a sprzedawcy urzadzeń przedstawiają nam tylko jej wycinek.


To jest akurat ciekawy i bardzo obszerny temat różnych koncepcji typu "zero impact". A mnie chyba najbardziej podobają się idee idące w stronę maksymalnej samowystarczalności. Czyli takie połączenie low-tech (drewno, kamień, wykorzystanie naturalnej akumulacyjności, własna studnia) z hi-tech (materiały, fotowoltaika). Tylko że mam wrażenie, że to raczej nie temat na dom za 200 tys, tylko 2 mln. Może kiedyś...

----------


## Zielony ogród

musiałam sprawdzić, co to low-tech, bo nie wiedziałam: 

http://bryla.gazetadom.pl/bryla/1,85...z_niczego.html


bardzo ciekawe i bardzo w moim guście.. szkoda byłoby w tak krótkim życiu nie spróbować czegoś zupełnie innego, niż mamy na co dzień.

----------


## dr_au

Z krótkiego przeszukania Googlem

http://www.monsa.com/en/architecture...-architecture/

http://blogs.stthomas.edu/realestate...on-architects/

http://ecobrooklyn.com/hobbit-houses-glass-box-houses/

----------


## Zielony ogród

przypominają mi sie teraz posty adama_mk, który pisze, że walczymy z przyrodą zamiast pozwolić jej działać, i że nie widzimy już lasu, bo zasłaniają nam go drzewa.......
taki dom hobbita - czy ktos odważy sie wybudowac i zamieszkać? z wykorzystaniem wszelkich praw natury, aby był ciepły i suchy zimą, chłodny i suchy latem, bez rekuperatora, klimatyzacji, styropianu i innych ropopochodnych? z ciepłem ze słońca, z prądem z wiatru, z woda z ziemi.....niewidoczny z satelit, porośnięty trawą....można pomarzyć.
a właściwie dlaczego tylko pomarzyć - co tak naprawde nas ogranicza?

pewnie MPZP

----------


## bowess

Hejże - ja na poważnie jestem nastawiona na to, że taki będę mieć dom na stare lata. Jak bum cyk cyk.  :smile:  Już teraz się rozglądamy powoli z mężem za jakimś fajnym hektarem.

----------


## miloszenko

> no takich głupot to już dawno nie czytałem.........


Wyjatkowo merytorycny komentarz. Jak czegos nie rozumiesz to lepiej nie komentuj.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Zielony ogród

to ja pomogę wam za darmo

----------


## bowess

Dobra - umówimy się na jakieś układanie darni, czy cóś.  :big grin:

----------


## marynata

http://www.rb.no/bolig/article6185709.ece

na dachu panele słoneczne,zimą w środku 5 stopni

----------


## kubanski

> przypominają mi sie teraz posty adama_mk, który pisze, że walczymy z przyrodą zamiast pozwolić jej działać, i że nie widzimy już lasu, bo zasłaniają nam go drzewa.......
> taki dom hobbita - czy ktos odważy sie wybudowac i zamieszkać? z wykorzystaniem wszelkich praw natury, aby był ciepły i suchy zimą, chłodny i suchy latem, bez rekuperatora, klimatyzacji, styropianu i innych ropopochodnych? z ciepłem ze słońca, z prądem z wiatru, z woda z ziemi.....niewidoczny z satelit, porośnięty trawą....można pomarzyć.
> a właściwie dlaczego tylko pomarzyć - co tak naprawde nas ogranicza?
> 
> pewnie MPZP


Można tak mieszkać tylko po co?
Wszystkie udogodnienia powstają dla ludzi, ich komfortu i wygody. Po co się uwsteczniać?
Nikt nie broni survivalu. Ciekawe po jakim okresie czasu brak ciepłej bieżącej wody stałby się uciążliwy.
I te bieganie po drewno do lasu i wodę do studni ...

Co do wszelkich oszczędności (no nie licząc już chyba pewnika jakim jest grubsza warstwa styro) generowanych  przez pompy ciepła, kolektory, reku i inne to owszem może i są  ale dla ludzi budujących za gotówkę.
Jeżeli ktoś mówi, że przy finansowaniu z komercyjnego kredytu wyżej wymienione instalacje i urządzenia przyniosą oszczędności to albo nie są świadomi stanu faktycznego albo kłamią.
W tym wypadku może wzrosnąć komfort, wygoda ale biorąc pod uwagę koszty kredytu oszczędności się rozmywają.

----------


## dr_au

Ja sam się dziś złapałem na tym, że coś w tym guście chciałbym na starość. Owszem - z wykorzystaniem współczesnych technologii, ale w taki sposób, aby były niedostrzegalne i nie odbierały samowystarczalności (tak jak reku, z którym wszystko jest fajnie, tylko jak nie ma prądu, to nie ma wentylacji). Ale dobre rozwiązania tego typu wymagają naprawdę sporej wiedzy. Np. bardzo subtelnie projektuje się wentylację i sposób przepływu powietrza (np. najpierw przedsionek, gdzie wstępnie ogrzewa się słońcem, później strefa dzienna z wywiewami w pomieszczeniach brudnych).  Dużą uwagę przywiązuje się do okien i ich rozmieszczenia, wysokości okapów itp. Jakiś czas temu wyszperałem kilka ciekawych książek z tego zakresu. Jedno jest pewne. Taki domy wymaga czasu i architekta, któremu się chce.

Z rzeczy lowtechowych bardzo podoba mi się też ta przebudowa 

http://archiweb.cz/buildings.php?&action=show&id=2004

----------


## DEZET

> Nie zgadzam się z tym.Jeśli się dobrze pomyśli i przeliczy inwestycja w PC i reku nawet z kredytu nie będzie jakimś tam wielkim wydatkiem a znacząco zmniejszy nam przyszłe rachunki.
> Oczywiście nie mówię tutaj o łykaniu każdej wyceny na PC czy reku gdyż wiem,że mogą to być kosmiczne ceny.
> Po pierwsze 16tys.zł za PC z montażem i zasobnikiem 300l do cwu i WM z reku za 5tys.zł to nie są aż tak duże koszty,biorąc nawet pod uwagę kredyt.
> Tym bardziej,że część tych kosztów możemy zredukować w inny sposób.
> Zamierzałem grzać prądem przy pomocu pieca elektrycznego i bojlera i byłby to koszt 4tys.zł czyli jedynie o 12tys.zł więcej wydałem na PC ale roczny zysk dzięki PC na rachunkach za c.o i cwu to 2tys.zł


Poczekajmy, bo póki co w Twoim przypadku oszczędności to teoria. Prawdą jest natomiast, że nie trzeba już wydać ogromnych pieniędzy na ww urządzenia.

----------


## gorbag

> nie wyobrazam sobie domu nawet za 200 bez WM - tanią LUNE z rekuperatorem mozna kupić za grosze - w sam raz do malego domku


A propos Luny, pamiętam że ta nazwa pojawiała się w opisie Zielonego Ogrodu w wykonaniu Zielonego Ogrodu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4547092

Zielony Ogród - może jednak masz tę Lunę, o której wspomina R&K?  :roll eyes: 

200 tys. pewnie trochę przekroczę, ale na dziś właśnie Luna jest w planach.

----------


## gorbag

> Komin do WG kosztuje dwa razy więcej ?


Ano nie 2 razy więcej, tylko 30 razy mniej  :smile: 
Dodatkowe kanały wentylacyjne w  kominie systemowym do kominka kosztowały mnie równo 50zł. Komin i tak miał być, więc jednak na wszelki wypadek wziąłem ciut droższą wersję z kanałami. Z założenia się tam nie przebijam, ale może kiedyś się na coś przydadzą? Przyznam szczerze, że to nie cała wentylacja z projektu, bo jeszcze miała być chyba rura PCV i grzybek na dachu z drugiej łazienki. Generalnie jeśli i tak stawiamy komin, to dodatkowe kanały wentylacyjne już dużo nie kosztują.
Ale w wersji na dziś planuję wentylację mechaniczną w małym tanim domu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Można tak mieszkać tylko po co?
> Wszystkie udogodnienia powstają dla ludzi, ich komfortu i wygody. Po co się uwsteczniać?
> Nikt nie broni survivalu. Ciekawe po jakim okresie czasu brak ciepłej bieżącej wody stałby się uciążliwy.
> I te bieganie po drewno do lasu i wodę do studni ...
> 
> Co do wszelkich oszczędności (no nie licząc już chyba pewnika jakim jest grubsza warstwa styro) generowanych  przez pompy ciepła, kolektory, reku i inne to owszem może i są  ale dla ludzi budujących za gotówkę.
> Jeżeli ktoś mówi, że przy finansowaniu z komercyjnego kredytu wyżej wymienione instalacje i urządzenia przyniosą oszczędności to albo nie są świadomi stanu faktycznego albo kłamią.
> W tym wypadku może wzrosnąć komfort, wygoda ale biorąc pod uwagę koszty kredytu oszczędności się rozmywają.


a kto mówi o survivalu? wprost przeciwnie. napisałam - że prąd, że ciepło, tylko po prostu inaczej; moim zdaniem od prądu nie ma odwrotu, otwarta jest tylko kwestia sposobu  jego produkcji

----------


## Zielony ogród

> A propos Luny, pamiętam że ta nazwa pojawiała się w opisie Zielonego Ogrodu w wykonaniu Zielonego Ogrodu:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post4547092
> 
> Zielony Ogród - może jednak masz tę Lunę, o której wspomina R&K? 
> 
> 200 tys. pewnie trochę przekroczę, ale na dziś właśnie Luna jest w planach.


faktycznie mam Lunę; ceny wam nie podam, bo kupowałam wtedy i wyciąg nad kuchnię, i przewody, i takie troche nietypowe anemostaty; podejrzewam, że przepłaciłam. zimą wyłączam silnik, latem sobie działa na najniższym biegu. bez względu na ilość gości nigdy nie mamy duszno.
a, doczytałam, że ktos dał za Lunę 1500, więc jednak chyba nie przepłaciłam. dałam 1850 za wszystko. polecam rozwiązanie z oddzielnym takim metalowym (restauracyjnym) wyciagiem nad kuchenką. Wyciag jest silny, okap wyszedł tani, bo z regipsów, cała instalacja jest na poddaszu i dzieki temu nie słychać wyciągu.

----------


## anetina

> no własnie, subiektywne. ja np. gdy wracam do domu najpierw patrze na moje psy, potem na róże przy huśtawce, potem na pnącą piruetkę, ogniki i pelargonie, a potem już są drzwi. zupełnie zapominam, że mam dach.


a ja wjezdzam na podworko, patrze na dziecko/dzieci, plac zabaw, taras
jakos na dach nigdy nie zwracam uwagi? a powinnam?

czyli dach zwykly, bo rozumiem, ze taki ma Swiki jest zly? dlaczego?

----------


## Xerses

> Wyjatkowo merytorycny komentarz. Jak czegos nie rozumiesz to lepiej nie komentuj.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jeżeli uważasz że merytorycznym jest stwierdzenie że do ogrzania domu wystarcza cztery osoby i ewentualne ciepło od lodówki etc - to powodzenia.
Jezeli to przetestowałeś we własnym domu i twierdzisz że tak wlasnie jest  - zapewne pare osób zechce zweryfikować ten wynik. Jesli to jest Twoja teoria - nie rozpowiadaj jej bo jest po prostu bezsensowna. Nie chce mi sie wchodzić w dyskusję bo to tak jakbym się chciał kopać z koniem.

Forum jest po to aby wymieniac się doświadczeniami. Dla bajkopisarzy zapewne jest inne miejsce.

----------


## Xerses

> Nie zgadzam się z tym.Jeśli się dobrze pomyśli i przeliczy inwestycja w PC i reku nawet z kredytu nie będzie jakimś tam wielkim wydatkiem a znacząco zmniejszy nam przyszłe rachunki.
> Oczywiście nie mówię tutaj o łykaniu każdej wyceny na PC czy reku gdyż wiem,że mogą to być kosmiczne ceny.
> Po pierwsze 16tys.zł za PC z montażem i zasobnikiem 300l do cwu i WM z reku za 5tys.zł to nie są aż tak duże koszty,biorąc nawet pod uwagę kredyt.
> Tym bardziej,że część tych kosztów możemy zredukować w inny sposób.
> Zamierzałem grzać prądem przy pomocu pieca elektrycznego i bojlera i byłby to koszt 4tys.zł czyli jedynie o 12tys.zł więcej wydałem na PC ale roczny zysk dzięki PC na rachunkach za c.o i cwu to 2tys.zł


Widze że entuzjamem dalej zarazasz innych  :smile:  Niedługo zima......... zobaczymy jak to realnie wyjdzie z tym ogrzewaniem  :smile:

----------


## bowess

*kubanski* - my tu o "domu hobbita" ale współczesnym. Nikt tu prądu i wody bieżącej sobie nie odmawia. Chodzi raczej o wtopienie domu w krajobraz, wykorzystanie pewnych naturalnych właściwości materiałów i konstrukcji. Jak już było opisywane - chłodno latem, ciepło zimą, całkowita odporność na huragany i gradobicia. Nie musi być tanio, może być trochę "wypasu".  :smile: 

Proponuję, żeby każdy, kto już mieszka, zameldował z którym dniem rozpoczyna sezon grzewczy. U mnie na razie "ciepło z ludzi" wystarcza. Kominek też jeszcze nie był rozpalony.
No i właśnie - kwestia tego "ludzkiego" grzania. Nas jest czworo - dwoje dużych i dwójka malutkich, jak wpadnie z wizytą 1-2 osoby, to jakiejś wyraźnej różnicy jeszcze nie czuć, ale jak przyjdzie więcej osób, to naprawdę robi się gorąco. I nie mam na myśli jakichś debat na tematy kontrowersyjne.  :smile:  Ja tam wierzę, że w przypadku domu pasywnego i mieszkańców o niższych wymaganiach temperaturowych (np. 14 stopni do spania), czynnikiem grzewczym mogą być sami mieszkańcy domu.

----------


## Xerses

> *kubanski* - my tu o "domu hobbita" ale współczesnym. Nikt tu prądu i wody bieżącej sobie nie odmawia. Chodzi raczej o wtopienie domu w krajobraz, wykorzystanie pewnych naturalnych właściwości materiałów i konstrukcji. Jak już było opisywane - chłodno latem, ciepło zimą, całkowita odporność na huragany i gradobicia. Nie musi być tanio, może być trochę "wypasu". 
> 
> Proponuję, żeby każdy, kto już mieszka, zameldował z którym dniem rozpoczyna sezon grzewczy. U mnie na razie "ciepło z ludzi" wystarcza. Kominek też jeszcze nie był rozpalony.
> No i właśnie - kwestia tego "ludzkiego" grzania. Nas jest czworo - dwoje dużych i dwójka malutkich, jak wpadnie z wizytą 1-2 osoby, to jakiejś wyraźnej różnicy jeszcze nie czuć, ale jak przyjdzie więcej osób, to naprawdę robi się gorąco. I nie mam na myśli jakichś debat na tematy kontrowersyjne.  Ja tam wierzę, że w przypadku domu pasywnego i mieszkańców o niższych wymaganiach temperaturowych (np. 14 stopni do spania), czynnikiem grzewczym mogą być sami mieszkańcy domu.


Ale z tymi ludźmi mówisz o pokoju - jednym pomieszczeniu w którym się zgromadzi kilka- kilkanaście osób. Cóż siłą rzeczy wtedy na 20 m2 bedzie cieplej. Ale kiedy? Wtedy kiedy dom jest wygrzany. Zrób to zimą,   nie ogrzewaj domu i wpuść do niego 20 osób. Będziesz miec ciepło? Zapomnij. O czym my tu wogóle rozmawiamy. Takie porównanie to jak dodać farelke do jednego pomieszczenia gdzie jest juz grzejnik. Zrobi się cieplej. Ale wez ta farelke na nieogrzewany dom wsadz. Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Xerses- to nie bajki o "grzaniu" ludziami  :wink:  Dla domu pasywnego, bo o takim wspominano dostarczanie energii jest znikome, a wszelkie urządzenia oddające ciepło podnoszą temperaturę w domu. Nie wiem czy starczyłoby jej na ogrzanie zimą, raczej nie, ale okresy przejściowe może.
W pokoju gdzie stoi komputer mam wyczuwalnie wyższą temperaturę- moc pobierana ok.180W, sporo jej oddaje komp przez kilka godzin pracy, zresztą jasiek71 też o tym pisał u siebie. Fakt- grzanie "od pierda" nie za bardzo mi się podoba  :wink: 

Zielony Ogród- sorki,  trochę plączesz- raz piszesz, że masz wentylację mechaniczną, potem dokładasz klimę, teraz okazuje się, że i rekuperator dosiadasz. No to niby wzbraniasz się przed reku, a masz i używasz :tongue:

----------


## marynata

Mnie też się wydaje że 4 osoby na 80 metrach to stanowczo za mało żeby podnosić temperaturę.

----------


## bowess

Zgadzam się, że nagrzanie samymi ludźmi od zera to byłoby takie raczej symboliczne. No ale z definicji domu pasywnego, to nie sami mieszkańcy tylko w połączeniu z ciepłem z ziemi i słońca. Tyle mówi teoria - osobiście nie sprawdzałam, bo ja jednak wolę cieplej w domu niż pasywne zapewniają.

Wzrost temperatury przy paru dodatkowych osobach mam nie tylko subiektywny w części dziennej, ale również a może przede wszystkim widoczny na sterowniku rekuperatora. Tak więc u mnie robi się cieplej w całej "stodole".  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Xerses- to nie bajki o "grzaniu" ludziami  Dla domu pasywnego, bo o takim wspominano dostarczanie energii jest znikome, a wszelkie urządzenia oddające ciepło podnoszą temperaturę w domu. Nie wiem czy starczyłoby jej na ogrzanie zimą, raczej nie, ale okresy przejściowe może.
> W pokoju gdzie stoi komputer mam wyczuwalnie wyższą temperaturę- moc pobierana ok.180W, sporo jej oddaje komp przez kilka godzin pracy, zresztą jasiek71 też o tym pisał u siebie. Fakt- grzanie "od pierda" nie za bardzo mi się podoba 
> 
> Zielony Ogród- sorki,  trochę plączesz- raz piszesz, że masz wentylację mechaniczną, potem dokładasz klimę, teraz okazuje się, że i rekuperator dosiadasz. No to niby wzbraniasz się przed reku, a masz i używasz


nie mam rekuperatora, ta Luna to zwykła centralka wentylacyjna trzypunktowa

a klima mam od parunastu dni - gdybym musiała oszczedzać, nie kupiłabym, bo mozna sie bez tego obejść, ale teraz juz z nudów sobie dogadzam....i fajna to rzecz ta klima, podejrzewam, że fajniejsza od reku, choc mogę sie mylić

----------


## Zielony ogród

no niestety, to moje nie rekuperator, na pewno. Kupowałam to trzy lata temu, więc nie pamietam dokładnie nazwy. Teraz to wszystko juz jest nowocześniejsze.

----------


## NieJan

Trzy lata temu była dokładnie ta sama luna, czyli centrala wentylacyjna z odzyskiem energii, jedynie sterownika w zestawie wówczas nie miała i trzeba było sobie dokupić.

----------


## Xerses

> Zgadzam się, że nagrzanie samymi ludźmi od zera to byłoby takie raczej symboliczne. No ale z definicji domu pasywnego, to nie sami mieszkańcy tylko w połączeniu z ciepłem z ziemi i słońca. Tyle mówi teoria - osobiście nie sprawdzałam, bo ja jednak wolę cieplej w domu niż pasywne zapewniają.


W domu pasywnym przenikanie ciepła z zewnatrz jest tak samo ograniczone jak uciekanie tegoż ciepla ze środka..........

----------


## bowess

No ale chyba podczerwień przez szyby w oknach przechodzi.  :smile: 
Czy nie? Poważnie pytam.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Trzy lata temu była dokładnie ta sama luna, czyli centrala wentylacyjna z odzyskiem energii, jedynie sterownika w zestawie wówczas nie miała i trzeba było sobie dokupić.


myslę, że gdyby to moje to był rekuperator, to sprzedawca by mi o tym powiedział - nie widzę tam w srodku żadnego wymiennika; a to nad kuchnia to duży ocynkowany wentylator kanałowy

----------


## Zielony ogród

> W domu pasywnym przenikanie ciepła z zewnatrz jest tak samo ograniczone jak uciekanie tegoż ciepla ze środka..........


czy naprawdę chcemy tak żyć - w oderwaniu od środowiska zewnętrznego, w stałej temeraturze, bez odczuwania pór roku, jak pomidory w Holandii?

----------


## Miśka76

> czy naprawdę chcemy tak żyć - w oderwaniu od środowiska zewnętrznego, w stałej temeraturze, bez odczuwania pór roku, jak pomidory w Holandii?


No własnie, tu nawet za bardzo nie można otwierac tych wielkich okien i drzwi balkonowych, które mają wpuszczać światło, bo to rozregulowuje temperaturę. Świat zewnętrzny ogląda się zza szyby. Nie za fajna perspektywa.

----------


## anetina

hihihi

moze oddychajac sie bedziemy grzac? cos tam mi swita, ze wtedy wydala sie cieplo ???

----------


## Zielony ogród

tu juz wdała sie nie ekonomia, a filozofia

jak w domu pasywnym zrobic parapetówe z alkoholem na 20 osób?
jak zaprawić 50 słoików powideł?
jak wysuszyć zioła? suszarka do ziół w moim zwykłym domu przegrzała mi pomieszczenie gospodarcze
jak wziąć długi gorący prysznic?
straszna hustawka temperatur - jak ze zbyt czułym pokrętłem

----------


## marynata

Ubawiło mnie to porównanie do pomidorów Holandii....he he
Nie mam reku,klimy i tych wszystkich nowoczesnych wynalazków,nie odczuwam potrzeby ich posiadania i bardzo lubię otwierać okna nawet zimą,ale.....no właśnie,ale.
Jak nie miałam zmywarki także nie odczuwałam potrzeby jej posiadania-(gdybym dzisiaj musiała z niej zrezygnować na pewno kupiłabym naczynia jednorazowe  :big tongue: ).I Pewnie tak jest z każdą rzeczą której nie poznamy-kto wie czy gdybym nie pomieszkała w takim domu z wm itp,musiałabym już żyć jak pomidory w Holandii  :big lol:

----------


## dr_au

Chyba jednak zależy od otoczenia. Hermetyczny, sztucznie wentylowany dom ma rację bytu w mieście i kłopotliwym otoczeniu. W takim przypadku odseparowanie się od zewnętrza tylko zwiększa twój komfort. W przypadku domu na wsi, w pięknych okolicznościach przyrody, jest po prostu śmieszna i nie na miejscu.

----------


## Kwitko

Tak czytam i odkryłam, że wm jest tylko zachcianką inwestorów, a jeszcze do niedawna myślałam że jest to niezbędny element domu i obecnie domy bez rekuperatora nie mają racji bytu  :big grin:    Już nawet myślałam że zbrodnie jakąś popełniam że nie będę "tego" mieć . A teraz okazuje się że wcale nie potrzebne  :big lol:

----------


## dr_au

*kwitko* - to były tylko reklamy i artykuły sponsorowane ;P.

----------


## marynata

A mnie się od tego czytania zachciewa na poważnie tego reku  :big tongue: 
Tylko jestem strasznie ciemna w tym temacie.

----------


## jimminen

Co do reku...
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...BC-i-w-poprzek!

----------


## margaretta81

Witam,
Interesuje mnie budowa domu wg projektu Lolek pracowni dominanta http://www.dominanta.pl/oferta/Lolek.html. Zmiany jakie chciałabym wprowadzić to:
1. wyeliminowanie jaskółki w zamian okno dachowe,
2. wyeliminowanie okien z lewego boku domu z uwagi na zbliżenie się na 1,5m do granicy z sąsiednią działką. W zamian w pokojach na górze będą zamontowane okna połaciowe. Oczywiście ogniomur bo takie są wymogi jeżeli zbliżam się tak blisko do granicy sąsiada.
3. Rezygnacja z tarasu, myślę raczej o schodkach aby móc zejść do ogrodu na trawnik.
4. Rezygnacja z kominku w salonie, nie chcę mieć kotłowni w pokoju dziennym, myślę raczej o biokominku, znam siebie i wiem że często koza nie byłaby w użytku więc  mija się celem jej instalowanie.
Jeżeli chodzi o garaż w bryle to zostaje działeczka jest wąska i mała bo zaledwie 452m więc nie mam miejsca na dodatkowy budynek na działce bo inaczej nie będę mieć ogródka.
Jak myślicie czy w kwocie 250000 do 270000 uda mi się zamieszkać w tym domu? Takie rzeczy jak lodówka, pralka, zmywarka, łózko, meble do salonu juz mam ponieważ aktualnie mieszkam w mieszkaniu więc część rzeczy mogłabym zabrać ze sobą.
Bardzo proszę o opinie,
Pozdrawiam,
Małgosia.

----------


## margaretta81

Zapomniałam dodać, że ściany chciałabym budować z BK, ewentualnie ceramika a ściany wewnętrzne z bloczków silikatowych. Nie zamierzam robić ściany trójwarstwowej jaka jest w projekcie.

----------


## R&K

jest to realne ... wymagać bedzie sporo pracy własnej 
zrezygnowałbym też z balkonu

----------


## DEZET

> Zapomniałam dodać, że ściany chciałabym budować z BK, ewentualnie ceramika a ściany wewnętrzne z bloczków silikatowych. Nie zamierzam robić ściany trójwarstwowej jaka jest w projekcie.


Nie piszesz, czy sami coś zrobicie. BK to wdzięczny materiał do budowy. Brałbym pod uwagę tą górną kwotę.

----------


## margaretta81

Tak, ale tylko przy wykonczeniach. Ukladanie płytek w łazienkach, paneli podłogowych, malowanie ścian i sufitow i montaż wanny, brodzika itp. Rzeczy raczej będziemy robić sami. Ale nie znam sie na budowlance, tynkach, instalacjach więc do poważniejszych prac będziemy musieli sobie kogoś zatrudnić.

----------


## gosja

margaretta,

Dom podobny w bryle do mojego, jednak sporo mniejszy- w podanych kwotach raczej bez nerwów powinnaś się zmieścić.
Ja też zrezygnowałabym z balkonu  :Smile: 

powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

*margaretta81*, ja czegoś nie rozumiem - też mam wąską i malutką działkę i też buduję 1,5 m od sąsiada. Zastanawia mnie, jak chcesz zmieścić na działce do 16 m szer (bo takiej dotyczą te przepisy) dom o szerokości 10m? Zostaje Ci bardzo niewiele miejsca od strony "tarasowej" - rezygnacja z tarasu to w tej sytuacji dobry pomysł, bo kończyłby się pewnie na płocie  :wink: , ale nie przeszkadza Ci, że masz wyjście tak blisko granicy działki? Nie czepiam się, tylko pytam z  ciekawości  :smile:  I czemu piszesz o koniecznym ogniomurze? Interesuje mnie to, bo ja mam inaczej i ani ustawa o tym nie wspomina, ani nikt inny mi tego nie nakazał.

----------


## anetina

jesli dom jest 9 na 10 m - to rozne moze byc polozenie
moze to 9 m bedzie na szerowkosci 16 m?
taras nie musi byc od sasiada na tych 1,5 m - jejku, nie wyobrazam sobie takiej szerokosci tarasu

----------


## bury_kocur

Nie, ja patrzę tak, że z jednej strony 1,5 m, potem 10 - dom i zostaje max 4,5 od tej strony tarasowej zakładając, że działka ma 16 m szerokości. A ile ma, *margaretta*? Jestem ciekawa, jak umieściliście chałupkę na działce. Masz może mapkę?

----------


## anetina

jej dzialka ma 16 na 28, wiec taras jak najbardziej jest raczej od strony, gdzie jest znacznie wiecej przestrzeni niz te 4,5 m  :big tongue:

----------


## margaretta81

Odnośnie ogniomuru to takie wytyczne dostałam w starostwie. Co do szerokości działki to ma ona 18,8 m po czym zwęża sie i przez to kwalifikuje sie jako działka wąska o szerkosci poniżej 16 m. Dlatego mogę sie przybliżyć do sąsiada. Kwestia tarasu wygląda tak, że tam gdzie aktualnie jest taras będzie zwykle okno, taras z kolei będzie na na ścianie na przeciwko kuchni, czyli będzie wychodzić na ogródek w projekcie jest tam aktualnie zwykle okno. No ale tarasu mieć nie bede, tylko schody jako sekcie do ogrodu. :smile: .

----------


## bury_kocur

A, to fajnie  :smile:  W takim razie wszystko gra. Nie wiedziałam, że takie działki zwężające się też się kwalifikują jako wąskie - niezły myk, muszę przyznać, przynajmniej raz coś na korzyść inwestora  :big grin: 
Moja też się zwęża - z 13 m do 8  :rotfl:

----------


## margaretta81

Działka jest w kształcie trapezu, nietypowa 18,8x33x8x35 i naprawdę da sie tam postawić dom.  :smile:  Fakt, jest mał i wąska.

----------


## bury_kocur

Och, nie wątpię, że się da  :smile:  Z pewnością masz lepsze warunki niż ja  :wink:  Byłam tylko ciekawa umiejscowienia, bo myślałam, że wąska na całości.

----------


## margaretta81

:big grin:

----------


## margaretta81

Bury Kocie właśnie przeczytałam Twój dziennik. Zaintygowala mnie szerokość działki i cena jaką zamierzasz przeznaczyć na m2. Życzę powodzenia i trzymam kciuki, będę do Ciebie zaglądać :smile:  szkoda, że mieszkamy tak daleko od siebie bo z przyjemnością obejrzalabym na żywo budowę  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Tak czytam i odkryłam, że wm jest tylko zachcianką inwestorów, a jeszcze do niedawna myślałam że jest to niezbędny element domu i obecnie domy bez rekuperatora nie mają racji bytu    Już nawet myślałam że zbrodnie jakąś popełniam że nie będę "tego" mieć . A teraz okazuje się że wcale nie potrzebne


Duzo się nie pomyliłaś. Zwróć uwagę, gdzie najczęściej nowi inwestorzy szukaja informacji? W necie, na forach, grupach dyskusyjnych. Żadko kto idzie i szuka gościa który się tym zajmuje, ma pojęcie. Dawno temu powstało pytanie u każdego rozsądnego przedsiębiorcy jak wykorzystać siłe internetu aby polepszyc sprzedaż. Reklama - owszem co więcej? Ano trzeba wylansować pewne modele, przekonać nabywce że on produktu potrzebuje - chociaż jak go nie kupi nic się nie stanie. Mało tego przekonać go że posiadanie tego produktu uczyni  go lepszym, podniesie mu poziom samozadowolenia. Tak urobiony klient będzie sam zachwalał rozwiązanie - i kółeczk ozacznie sie kręcić. Ilu z nas to inwestorzy a ilu to ludzie siedzący zawodowo przed kompem i opisujący zalety pewnych rozwiazań? I to nie tyczy sie tylko rekuperatorów. Forum muratora to jest doskonałe pole do tego typu zachowań. Czy ta magia działa? Ano działa , są tu przeciez ludzie którzy już wiedzą ile zapłacą za ogrzewanie domu - chociaż go jeszcze nie wybudowali. (a robia to wogóle pierwszy raz), Są tacy co już mówią o zaletach rekuperatora - a widzieli go jedynie na zdjęciach. Dużo by wymieniać  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Moim zdaniem podane kwoty wystarczą na wybudowanie Lolka. Mam świeże info, że w mojej okolicy 250 wystarczyło na zamieszkanie w Iskierce, a to dość podobny projekt i też własna praca była dopiero przy wykończeniach. Wyszło tyle z wykończeniem w standardzie marketowym, lub poszukiwaniem okazji, końcówek, wyprzedaży. Też zrezygnowałabym z balkonu - zbędny wydatek. Rezygnacja z kominka ok, ale zostają kanały wentylacyjne - będzie komin, czy jakieś alternatywne rozwiązanie?

Jeszcze jedno - chyba wolałabym żeby z tej strony, gdzie na poddaszu mogą być tylko połaciówki była jedna sypialnia z garderobą, a dwie sypialnie miały okna w ścianie szczytowej. No ale to już kwestie, co kto lubi.  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Jeżeli uważasz że merytorycznym jest stwierdzenie że do ogrzania domu wystarcza cztery osoby i ewentualne ciepło od lodówki etc - to powodzenia.
> Jezeli to przetestowałeś we własnym domu i twierdzisz że tak wlasnie jest  - zapewne pare osób zechce zweryfikować ten wynik. Jesli to jest Twoja teoria - nie rozpowiadaj jej bo jest po prostu bezsensowna. Nie chce mi sie wchodzić w dyskusję bo to tak jakbym się chciał kopać z koniem.
> 
> Forum jest po to aby wymieniac się doświadczeniami. Dla bajkopisarzy zapewne jest inne miejsce.


Liczyles kiedys zapotrzebowanie w programie do tego przeznaczonym ?

Czy dociera do CIebie ze potrzeba skonczonej ilosci energii zeby w domu otrzymac oczekiwana temperature ?

Opisalem metodologie dojscia do takiego wniosku, ba, setki ludzi to zweryfikowalo liczac OZC przed budowa i po zamieszkaniu zuzywajac dosc dokladnie tyle energii na grzanie ile sie spodziewali, ale Ty oczywiscie nie bedziesz wchodzil w dyskusje, w koncu skoro nie wiesz o czym mowa to jak mamy dyskutowac ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bowess

Zgadzam się *Xerses* - są nawet całe wątki tego typu.  :smile:  Strasznie dużo tego "must have" się porobiło.  :smile:  WM, PC, dachówka ceramiczna, kominek, rolety, okna w kolorze, deszczownica, bidet, wyspa w kuchni, regipsowe kombinacje na sufitach, brama na pilota. Chcesz być trendi - rób, kupuj, nie wnikaj.  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Tak czytam i odkryłam, że wm jest tylko zachcianką inwestorów, a jeszcze do niedawna myślałam że jest to niezbędny element domu i obecnie domy bez rekuperatora nie mają racji bytu    Już nawet myślałam że zbrodnie jakąś popełniam że nie będę "tego" mieć . A teraz okazuje się że wcale nie potrzebne



Uwazam, ze w dzisiejszych domach, bardzo szczelnych i dosc dobrze izolowanych wentylacja grawitacyjna ma prawo zawodzic.

Rekuperator nie jest niezbedny, bo jego zasadnosc powinna wynikac z koncepcji ogrzewania domu (czym lepiej zaizolowany dom tym te KWh energii beda mialy wiekszy udzial procentowy w kosztach ogrzewania). Niezbedna jest moim zdaniem wentylacja wymuszona, czy to nawiewna, wywiewna czy nawiewno/wywiewna.

Tak samo tez uwazam, ze kupowanie dzisiaj okien z 3 szybami i ciepla ramka, ktore maja wywietrzniki jest po prostu nieporozumieniem, to jak trzymac wlaczony grzejnik przy otwartym oknie.

Wielu tak robi niestety, okna maja dobre parametry, ale co z tego jak z wywietrznika wieje zima -30 stopni ?

Co takim osobom poradzisz, powiesz ze WG jest super a z tym zimnym powietrzem maja sie pogodzic ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Xerses

> Czyli z Twojego posta wnioskuję,że dla  "nie wtajemniczonych" i opornych na wiedzę lub nie chcących "łykać" reklamy,w nowym domu pozostaje zabawa w palacza weglem i zatykanie kratek wentylacji grawitacyjnej w zimie bo piździ 
> Aż dziw bierze,że zamiast węgla będzie tam ekogroszek a zamiast śmieciucha kocioł z zasobnikiem i sterownikiem z bajerami z dostępem do neta 
> No cóż,kiedyś w jaskiniach na środku "salonu" paliło się ognisko


Cóż nie pisałem nic o "opornych na wiedzę"...... Napisałem jedynie o metodologii stosowanej przez firmy, naganiaczy i ludzi którzy mogą łatwo jej ulec. O wielkim interesie który jest robiony za pośrednictwem chociażby takiego forum. Nie jest tak?? Przykładów można by tu mnożyć. 

Z resztą, jesteś przecież jednym z nich. Osobą która póki co żyje założeniami  :big grin: . I to jest akurat prawda. Czysty fakt   Po zimie , jesli Twoje założenia się sprawdzą, będziesz przykładem że teoria zamieniła się w praktyke (przy zalożeniach że wszystko zrobiłeś, lub Ci zrobili poprawnie). 

Co do reklam........... jak Ci za kolejnym razem mówią że znany producent płynu do mycia naczyń zagęścił swój produkt i jest jeszcze bardziej wydajny od razu biegniesz go kupić?  :smile:  (swoja droga po tylu latach gęstnienia powinien byc już ciałem stałym) , a sa ludzie którzy biegną i sa tacy że jeszcze nie kupili a mówią że dobry...........  :big grin:

----------


## Xerses

> Liczyles kiedys zapotrzebowanie w programie do tego przeznaczonym ?
> 
> Czy dociera do CIebie ze potrzeba skonczonej ilosci energii zeby w domu otrzymac oczekiwana temperature ?
> 
> Opisalem metodologie dojscia do takiego wniosku, ba, setki ludzi to zweryfikowalo liczac OZC przed budowa i po zamieszkaniu zuzywajac dosc dokladnie tyle energii na grzanie ile sie spodziewali, ale Ty oczywiscie nie bedziesz wchodzil w dyskusje, w koncu skoro nie wiesz o czym mowa to jak mamy dyskutowac ?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Wiesz prawdopodonie o budowaniu mam sporo większe pojęcie od Ciebie, więc daruj sobie takie teksty.  Nie podważyłem w żadnym swoim zdaniu wykonywania OZC. Czy się sprawdzi zależy od wykonania budowy. Podważyłem w poprzednich moich postach pisanie głupot postaci ogrzewania domu przez osoby w nim będące oraz lodówkę etc. Po takim poście wogóle nie wiem czy jest sens z Tobą dyskutować - bo albo rżniesz głupa, albo nie masz pojecia o czym piszesz. Tyle w temacie

----------


## margaretta81

> Moim zdaniem podane kwoty wystarczą na wybudowanie Lolka. Mam świeże info, że w mojej okolicy 250 wystarczyło na zamieszkanie w Iskierce, a to dość podobny projekt i też własna praca była dopiero przy wykończeniach. Wyszło tyle z wykończeniem w standardzie marketowym, lub poszukiwaniem okazji, końcówek, wyprzedaży. Też zrezygnowałabym z balkonu - zbędny wydatek. Rezygnacja z kominka ok, ale zostają kanały wentylacyjne - będzie komin, czy jakieś alternatywne rozwiązanie?
> 
> Jeszcze jedno - chyba wolałabym żeby z tej strony, gdzie na poddaszu mogą być tylko połaciówki była jedna sypialnia z garderobą, a dwie sypialnie miały okna w ścianie szczytowej. No ale to już kwestie, co kto lubi.


Musze przyznać rację Tobie i innym uczestnikom forum, że balkon to rzeczywiście zbędny wydatek, aczkolwiek chyba nie zrezygnuję z dużego okna balkonowego gdyż ono wychodzi akurat na południe więc będzie dawało dużo światła dziennego a to dla mnie jest bardzo ważne. Również zastanawiałam się żeby tam gdzie jest aktualnie garderoba i łazienka zrobić pokój dla dziecka tylko to jeszcze muszę uzgodnić z architektem, bo nie wiem jak będzie wyglądać kwestia łazienki czy zrobić ją obok pokoju gdzie miałby być pokoik dziecka czy w pionie z kotłownią. Komina chciałabym się pozbyć a kanały, hmm są w wc na dole w ścianie przylegającej do kuchni a te w kominie chyba były zaślepione ale muszę sprawdzić. Na pewno z kanałów wentylacyjnych nie zrezygnuję, ale kominka nie chcę, bo wydaje mi sie że ma on sens w momencie DGP którego na dzień dzisiejszy nie planuję robić. Dzięki za info odnośnie kosztów

----------


## margaretta81

O coś w ten deseń  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

> Rekuperator nie jest niezbedny, bo jego zasadnosc powinna wynikac z koncepcji ogrzewania domu (czym lepiej zaizolowany dom tym te KWh energii beda mialy wiekszy udzial procentowy w kosztach ogrzewania). Niezbedna jest moim zdaniem wentylacja wymuszona, czy to nawiewna, wywiewna czy nawiewno/wywiewna.


Jest to jedno z najbardziej demagogicznych stwierdzeń propagatorów WM (wybacz - nic osobistego). Udział procentowy owszem jest większy. Ale co to oznacza? Oznacza, że wywiewa nadal mniej więcej tyle samo kWh (30% z 6000 zł to tyle samo co 60% z 3000 zł). WM w domu ponadstandardowo ocieplonym nie zapewnia więc większych kwotowo oszczędności. Po prosto od pewnego poziomu nie da się zmniejszyć zużycia energii pogrubianiem izolacji i trzeba szukać innych rozwiązań.




> Tak samo tez uwazam, ze kupowanie dzisiaj okien z 3 szybami i ciepla ramka, ktore maja wywietrzniki jest po prostu nieporozumieniem, to jak trzymac wlaczony grzejnik przy otwartym oknie.
> 
> Wielu tak robi niestety, okna maja dobre parametry, ale co z tego jak z wywietrznika wieje zima -30 stopni ?
> 
> Co takim osobom poradzisz, powiesz ze WG jest super a z tym zimnym powietrzem maja sie pogodzic ?


Tak. Po prostu prawdopodobnie nie ma sensu wydawanie przez nich większych pieniędzy na zestaw 3 szybowy.

----------


## bowess

> O coś w ten deseń


Owszem - więcej światła. Sama mam takie na poddaszu.  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Też się zgadzam z Dr au, Kwitko, Xersesem, że sporo jest marketingu w budowaniu  :smile:  nie chodzi tylko o sposób ogrzewania, ale także inne rzeczy np. kominek, parkiet, okna..można mnożyć wiele. Kwestia żeby nie dać się złapać w pułapkę i zrobić to co jest nam potrzebne. Nie mam nic przeciwko WM i pompie ciepła, jak ktoś czuje taką potrzebę i ma na to fundusze. Ale są też ludzie, którzy takie rzeczy sobie fundują "bo tak się teraz buduje" ,a za bardzo nie wiedzą po co i dlaczego  :wink:  

wiem ,ze mój projekt nie nadaje się kompletnie do tego wątku, ale robiłam małe podsumowanie SSZ ( bo już wszystko gotowe, zamówione, przeliczone). Jak obliczacie koszt budowy 1m kw. SSZ ? bierzecie pod uwagę pow. użytkową czy całkowitą? bo u mnie to spora różnica, bo mamy piwnicę.

----------


## dr_au

> Też się zgadzam z Dr au, Kwitko, Xersesem, że sporo jest marketingu w budowaniu  nie chodzi tylko o sposób ogrzewania, ale także inne rzeczy np. kominek, parkiet, okna..można mnożyć wiele. [...]


Kominek albo chociaż kozę warto mieć.  Biokominek to dosyć absurdalny substytut (m. in. generuje dosyć sporo wilgoci, ma też inne niedogodności). Przyjemność siedzenia przy płonącym kominku jest bezcenna  :wink: .

Natomiast rzeczywiście warto zastanowić się nad DGP czy płaszczem wodnym. Zwłaszcza przy tym drugim w kominku trzeba fest palić. A to oznacza "robienie z salonu kotłowni" (czytaj np. szybciej brudzą się ściany).

----------


## msdracula

A my świadomie i z premedytacją z kominka w salonie zrezygnowaliśmy  :wink:  nigdy nie mieliśmy więc nie było podejścia emocjonalnego, a druga ważna sprawa ( nie wiem jak to architekt przeliczył) ale uważam, że nasz salon jest za mały na kominek. no i koszty....już wystarczająco sporo podrażających elementów mamy  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

My od razu zlikwidowaliśmy kominek.. niby fajna rzecz, ale nie jesteśmy do niej jakoś przywiązani..

jeśli chodzi o rekuperacje.. mamy.. nie wyobrażam sobie w zimie usiąść  w salonie na kanapie, za którą mam okno i żeby mi "piździło" po karku.. i nie chciałam takiej wentylacji, bo taki jest trend, tylko dlatego, że mieszkamy w bloku gdzie jest grawitacyjna i po wymianie okien, codziennym praniu po prostu na ścianach wychodził grzyb w zimie... ano dlatego, że grawitacyjna nie działa jak powinna.. bez sensu dla mnie ładować kupę kasy w okna i robić w nich "dziury"

*margaretta* my też  balustrady balkonowe będziemy mieli.. szkoda mi było  likwidować okien balonowych od południa..


przy okazji jak już tu napisałam, to mam prośbę *Xerses*, używaj edycji postu, bo czasem co dwie minuty zamieszczasz posty i uważam, że jest to po prostu nabijanie ich..

----------


## msdracula

Kamila wentylacja grawitacyjna w blokach to chyba temat na inny wątek  :wink:  niestety, zwłaszcza w tych starych nie działa ona poprawnie albo w ogóle nie działa...
Ja mieszkami już 13 lat w domu z WG i nigdy mi nie piździło po karku w zimie  :smile: 

No ale każdy ma prawo do własnego wyboru. Ja w ten temat nigdy głebiej nie zaglądałam, więc się nie wypowiadam  :smile:  
A doświadczenia z reku i klimą mam tylko w pracy, po 10 godzinach pierwsze co robię po wyjściu to łapię głęboki oddech  :smile:  no ale jakbym mieszkała w dużym mieście a nie na terenie górskim to bym wolała się zamknąć szczelnie w domu  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Arturo może i racja, ale też zależy jak się trafi  :big grin:  ja widocznie źle trafiłam wtedy  :big grin:

----------


## dr_au

Arturo72 - wybacz, ale to powielanie schematów, bo jak zwykle "to zależy". Przypadek Kamili to klasyka - zmieniono okna i nie zadbano o nawiew. To nie ma szans działać.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Chodziło mi tylko o te nawiewniki w oknach.. mieszkaliśmy w Anglii i mieliśmy takowe.. pomimo włączonego ogrzewania w domu, to do łazienki ( najmniejsze pomieszczenie ) nie miałam ochoty chodzić właśnie ze względu na te nawiewniki.. pizgało, gwizdało i było nieprzyjemnie.. może akurat te były złe

*dr_au* dokładnie tak jak piszesz..
u mnie w bloku WG dobrze działało, dopóki nie zostały wymienione okna na szczelniejsze.. czyli zabrało się nawiew świeżego powietrza

----------


## Xerses

> Sądzę,że ludzie budujący domy za grubą kasę interesują się swoim przyszłym domem,technologiami,rozwiązaniami technicznymi stosowanymi w domu a nie tylko opiniami sąsiada czy właśnie reklamami.
> Ja rozkminiałem temat budowy na dwa lata przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty,nie sugerowałem się nikim choć wszyscy powtarzali i powtarzają,że grzanie prądem jest drogie,że chyba na głowę upadłem zakładając ten system grzewczy,nie sugerowałem się opiniami niektórych konstruktorów z którymi przyszło mi rozmawiać,że dom na płycie fundamentowej izolowanej styropianem nie ma racji bytu,bo się nie da tak zaprojektować,szukałem dalej aż znalazłem kumatego konstruktora.
> Nie interesowała mnie pompa ciepła bo wyceny dostawałem kosmiczne i uważałem je za bzdurę w tych cenach.
> Przewrotnie powiem,że właśnie Ty i podobni tobie uległeś lub ście obiegowym opiniom i reklamom,że system grzewczy oparty na ekogroszku to najtańszy system na rynku,że wentylacja grawitacyjna jest lepsza i tańsza niż wentylacja mechaniczna,podkreślone celowo gdyż nie jest to równoznaczne z rekuperacją.


Hm, ja nie uległem, robie tak jak uważam za dobre i na ile mnie stać. Robie tak aby zainwestowana kwota nie zwracała mi się 100 lat. Czy napisałem kiedykolwiek że GW  jest lepsze od GM? Kwestionuje jedynie ekonomiczną opłacalność rozwiązania - bo wielu ludzi własnie to wskazuje jako główną przyczyne jarając się przyszłymi oszczędnościami itp bredniami - demonizując przy okazj ijakie to GW straszne. Tu i teraz powiem ci że GM jest prawdopodobnie lepsze od GW - i jesli  kogoś stać prosze bardzo. Ale te zalety nie sa aż takie kolorowe jak je wszyscy opisujecie i ma też swoje wady. Ale o tym ani pismaki ani ludzie Twojego pokroju już nie piszecie  :smile:  A to że sobie szukałeś i czytałeś - dwa lata przed budową - fajnie - ilu ludzi tak robi?

----------


## Xerses

> przy okazji jak już tu napisałam, to mam prośbę *Xerses*, używaj edycji postu, bo czasem co dwie minuty zamieszczasz posty i uważam, że jest to po prostu nabijanie ich..


Hm.... ale jak nie pisze przez 3 dni to ci to nie przeszkadza i tego nie zauważasz??

jaka jest różnica miedzy tym iż ja napisze 3 posty po kolei - odpowiadając każdemu z osobna- a Tobą który napiszesz trzy posty na zmiane z kims innym?

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> Hm.... ale jak nie pisze przez 3 dni to ci to nie przeszkadza i tego nie zauważasz??
> 
> jaka jest różnica miedzy tym iż ja napisze 3 posty po kolei - odpowiadając każdemu z osobna- a Tobą który napiszesz trzy posty na zmiane z kims innym?


to, że nie piszesz 3 dni to Twoja sprawa, widocznie nie masz czasu i tyle, ale to nie powód do tego by pisać 3 posty jeden pod drugim..
można odpowiedzieć 10 osobom w jednym poście, tragedii nie będzie i nikt za to się nie obrazi.. 
a napisanie trzech postów na przemian z kimś innym (między sobą) to zazwyczaj jest dyskusja :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> to, że nie piszesz 3 dni to Twoja sprawa, widocznie nie masz czasu i tyle, ale to nie powód do tego by pisać 3 posty jeden pod drugim..
> można odpowiedzieć 10 osobom w jednym poście, tragedii nie będzie i nikt za to się nie obrazi.. 
> a napisanie trzech postów na przemian z kimś innym (między sobą) to zazwyczaj jest dyskusja


Dyskusja -  dyskusją. Zawsze odpowiadałem kademu personalnie i pojedynczo. Nie mam ciśnienia na ilość postów - mądrzejszy od tego nie będę.  :smile: 
Regulamin nie zabrania więc sie tak nie czepiaj  :Lol:  
aaaa.... no to dyskutujemy teraz.......  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

> No i własnie chodzi mi o tą klasykę 
> W starych domach okna są nieszczelne i tam WG może działać,w nowych z reguły są już plastiki nie koniecznie z nawiewnikami.
> Z drugiej strony,wielu użytkowników zamyka kratki nawiewowe czy zasłania nawiewniki przy -20st.Ct żeby "nie wchodziło" zimne powietrze 
> To po co dziurawić nowe okna ?
> To nie ma szans działać.


Oczywiście że ma, tyle że oczywiście traci się trochę ciepła. I to jest "cena" wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Zresztą - jak jest zimno i wywiewa za dużo, można przymknąć na kratce wywiewu. Jak jest ciepło i WG nie działa, to i tak trzymamy otwarte okna. W przyzwoicie wykonanym domu nie powinno być to problemem.

Generalnie jak się porównuje spapraną WG do dobrze zrobionej WM, to wszystko można udowodnić. Trzeba by porównywac pewnie spaprana WG do spapranej WM.

----------


## Xerses

> Oczywiście że ma, tyle że oczywiście traci się trochę ciepła. I to jest "cena" wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Zresztą - jak jest zimno i wywiewa za dużo, można przymknąć na kratce wywiewu. Jak jest ciepło i WG nie działa, to i tak trzymamy otwarte okna. W przyzwoicie wykonanym domu nie powinno być to problemem.
> 
> Generalnie jak się porównuje spapraną WG do dobrze zrobionej WM, to wszystko można udowodnić. Trzeba by porównywac pewnie spaprana WG do spapranej WM.


Czasami się zastanawiam czy dyskusja na ten temat - i pare tym podobnych - nie jest waleniem głowa w mur....... 
To jest  jak porównywanie np daewoo z mercedesem  (marki wybrane w drodze losowania  :smile:  ) - no różnica jest i w wyglądzie i wygodzie i jakości - ale jedno i drugie przewiezie człowieka z punktu A do punktu B.   :big grin:

----------


## dr_au

> Czasami się zastanawiam czy dyskusja na ten temat - i pare tym podobnych - nie jest waleniem głowa w mur....... 
> To jest  jak porównywanie np daewoo z mercedesem  (marki wybrane w drodze losowania  ) - no różnica jest i w wyglądzie i wygodzie i jakości - ale jedno i drugie przewiezie człowieka z punktu A do punktu B.


Zawsze można sobie nabić trochę postów  :wink: . A poważniej:

- nie mam nic przeciw WM. Dobrze zrobiona wentylacja mechaniczna nie ma niekiedy alternatywy (np. w domach wybudowanych miejscach, gdzie nie da się trzymać otwartych okien, albo w domach partnerowych, gdzie ciężko o odpowiednią wysokość komina). Pytanie jedynie, czy WM z reku jest potrzebna i opłacalna w domu położonym na spokojnej wsi. Po przeczytaniu długaśnych wątków na forum najlepsze co można powiedzieć, to że korzyści w takich okolicznościach przyrody są dyskusyjne;
- istnieje kilka demagogicznych argumentów za WM z rekuperacją, które mnie złoszczą. Po pierwsze ten o procentowo większym udziale strat na wentylacji w dobrze ocieplonym domu, po drugie ten, że WG działa dobrze jedynie 3 procent czasu (bo tylko przez taki czas w roku jest optymalny rozkład temperatur).
- mam brzydkie podejrzenie, że osoby, które bardzo gwałtownie zachwalają WM same próbują siebie przekonać.

----------


## miloszenko

> Zawsze można sobie nabić trochę postów . A poważniej:
> 
> - nie mam nic przeciw WM. Dobrze zrobiona wentylacja mechaniczna nie ma niekiedy alternatywy (np. w domach wybudowanych miejscach, gdzie nie da się trzymać otwartych okien, albo w domach partnerowych, gdzie ciężko o odpowiednią wysokość komina). Pytanie jedynie, czy WM z reku jest potrzebna i opłacalna w domu położonym na spokojnej wsi. Po przeczytaniu długaśnych wątków na forum najlepsze co można powiedzieć, to że korzyści w takich okolicznościach przyrody są dyskusyjne;
> - istnieje kilka demagogicznych argumentów za WM z rekuperacją, które mnie złoszczą. Po pierwsze ten o procentowo większym udziale strat na wentylacji w dobrze ocieplonym domu, po drugie ten, że WG działa dobrze jedynie 3 procent czasu (bo tylko przez taki czas w roku jest optymalny rozkład temperatur).
> - mam brzydkie podejrzenie, że osoby, które bardzo gwałtownie zachwalają WM same próbują siebie przekonać.


Jest kilka takich, ktore nikogo zloscic nie powinny:

- staly, regularny i niezalezny od warunkow zewnetrznych dostep swiezego powietrza,
- brak przeciagow, wiana mrozem z kratem itp,
- brak odglosow z zewnatrz, bo okna pozamykane, wywietrznikow brak, itd.,
- brak zaduchu i przykrych zapachow zwlaszcza z rana. (spotykalem juz nowe domy, 3-4 letnie, gdzie typowy zaduch byl odczuwalny, pierwszym krokiem do niego jest oczywiscie zatykanie kratek wentylacyjnych)

Zapominacie, ze nie wszystko ma byc oplacalne, komfort w niektorych sytuacjach jest po prostu bezcenny. Na pewno zaplacic trzeba wiecej, ale to nie powod zeby takie rozwiazanie negowac i demonizowac. Zapraszam kazdego, kto ma watpliwosci na wizje lokalna, bedzie mozna ocenic jakosc powietrza, czy wentylacje slychac, itd.

Troche sie wszystkich dziwie, bo wiele osob rajcuje sie parametrami izolacyjnymi betonu komorkowego, ktore maja marginalne znaczenie a neguja slusznosc posiadania WM.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

> Wiesz prawdopodonie o budowaniu mam sporo większe pojęcie od Ciebie, więc daruj sobie takie teksty.  Nie podważyłem w żadnym swoim zdaniu wykonywania OZC. Czy się sprawdzi zależy od wykonania budowy. Podważyłem w poprzednich moich postach pisanie głupot postaci ogrzewania domu przez osoby w nim będące oraz lodówkę etc. Po takim poście wogóle nie wiem czy jest sens z Tobą dyskutować - bo albo rżniesz głupa, albo nie masz pojecia o czym piszesz. Tyle w temacie


To mam krotkie, mam nadzieje konczace pytanie: czy jest mozliwe aby zyski energetyczne domu byly w stanie dostarczyc tyle energii ile dany dom potrzebuje do uzyskania konkretnej temperatury ? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## dr_au

> Jest kilka takich, ktore nikogo zloscic nie powinny:
> 
> - staly, regularny i niezalezny od warunkow zewnetrznych dostep swiezego powietrza,
> - brak przeciagow, wiana mrozem z kratem itp,
> - brak odglosow z zewnatrz, bo okna pozamykane, wywietrznikow brak, itd.,
> - brak zaduchu i przykrych zapachow zwlaszcza z rana. (spotykalem juz nowe domy, 3-4 letnie, gdzie typowy zaduch byl odczuwalny, pierwszym krokiem do niego jest oczywiscie zatykanie kratek wentylacyjnych)
> 
> Zapominacie, ze nie wszystko ma byc oplacalne, komfort w niektorych sytuacjach jest po prostu bezcenny. Na pewno zaplacic trzeba wiecej, ale to nie powod zeby takie rozwiazanie negowac i demonizowac. Zapraszam kazdego, kto ma watpliwosci na wizje lokalna, bedzie mozna ocenic jakosc powietrza, czy wentylacje slychac, itd.
> 
> Troche sie wszystkich dziwie, bo wiele osob rajcuje sie parametrami izolacyjnymi betonu komorkowego, ktore maja marginalne znaczenie a neguja slusznosc posiadania WM.


To są realne argumenty  :smile: . Oczywiście, że nie wszystko ma być opłacalne. Dla mnie czymś takim jest np. wspomniany wyżej kominek. Natomiast trudno WM traktować jako "must have", a tak jest często przedstawiana w pisemkach budowlanych i na forum ("jak nie zainstalujesz WM, to będziesz mieć grzyba, a twoje kury przestaną się nieść").

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Czy na wsi wystarczy WG?
Zalezy od miejsca w którym mieszkamy.
Od 2 lat od godziny 16:30 mamy smród. Wszystkie nowo budowane domy rozpalają w piecach. Zawsze chwaliłem sobie miesjce w którym mieszkam. Niestety. przez prawo pozwalające budować domy ze śmieciuchami i Eko groszkiem (eko syf, nikt nie kontroluje zawartości siarki i innych szkodliwych substancji) jest tak jak jest. Jestem zmuszony robić WM. Mogę wyłączyć wentylację na te kilka godziń.  Czy to się opłaca mając na względzie koszty? Można przeliczyć. Dla typowych domów według projektu, nie.
Dla domów energooszczędnych, w zasadzie wychodzimy na zero lub na minimalny plus.
Moża bez problemu wyliczyć zużycie wentylatorów zasilających WM i rekuperator. Muszę dopłacić do tego komfortu. Świadomie. Mam na myśli tylko różnicę w ogrzaniu powietrza przez CO a rekuperator + wentylatory. Ile? Około 100-200 złoty na rok do pracy śmigieł. Przy założeniu, że dom ogrzewam dębiną po 120 zł od mp.
Warto?

----------


## Regut1

> Czy na wsi wystarczy WG?
> Zalezy od miejsca w którym mieszkamy.
> Od 2 lat od godziny 16:30 mamy smród. Wszystkie nowo budowane domy rozpalają w piecach. Zawsze chwaliłem sobie miesjce w którym mieszkam. Niestety. przez prawo pozwalające budować domy ze śmieciuchami i Eko groszkiem (eko syf, nikt nie kontroluje zawartości siarki i innych szkodliwych substancji) jest tak jak jest.


Czy jesteś pewien tego co napisałeś w zakresie kotłów na ekogroszek, czy Twoja wiedza wynika jedynie z wpisów na forum? Pytam będąc właścicielem kotła na ekogroszek, uzytkownikiem wentylacji grawitacyjnej i sąsiadem ludzi którzy palą w sposób, który tak obrazowo opisujesz.

Mam wrażenie że przy Twoim problemie, duzo będzie zależeć od miejsca w którym będziesz miał umiejscowioną czerpnie powietrza. W okresach przejściowych okna w moim domu nie są otwarte lecz rozszczelnione w związku z czym możesz mi uwierzyc na słowo nie ma problemu z zapachami z zewnatrz. Doświadczenia z WG piecem na eko i uciazliwym sąsiedztwem opisuje z praktyki, a swego czasu na forum publikowąłem zdjecia z sąsiedztwa ale wierz mi to nie było spalanie na ekogroszku w piecach na ekogroszek.

----------


## Regut1

Tyle off topicu. Wracając do tematu.
Czy można wybudować dom do 200 tys.? 
Pewnie można, osobiscie tego nie próbowałem ale mam sąsiadów , którzy zrobili to taniej. Wiązało się to z bardzo dużym nakładem pracy własnej rodziny znajomych albo wybieraniem ryzyka w postaci najtańszych fachowców i najtańszych materiałów i raczej rezygnacji z tych wszystkich rozwiązań opisywanych jako komfortowe. Taki sposób budowania wymaga również ogromu pracy własnej, czasu na naukę i nadzoru nad tym co jest robione. Ile osób pracujących zawodowo może sobie na to pozwolić ? Do tego dochodzi ryzyko związane z jakością wykonanych robót.  Nowoczesne rozwiązania wymagają „nowoczesnego” wykonania a to bardzo rzadko jest tanie na etapie inwestycji przez uczciwą firmę, przy założeniu całości kosztów do 200 tys. W tej sytuacji proponuje bardzo ostrożnie podchodzić do wszelkiego rodzaju komfortowych rozwiązań promowanych na forum nie zawsze to co jest lepsze w teorii, sprawdza sie równie dobrze w konkretnych realiach.
Ci którzy się wybudowali wiedzą, że gro pieniędzy pochłania wykończenie domu. Na koniec wszystkie teorie weryfikuje praktyka, a ta bywa bardzo bolesna, o czym prędzej czy później przekonuje się każdy z budujących na własnej skórze :wink: , przy czym tylko część ma odwagę się do tego przyznać.

----------


## miloszenko

[QUOTE=Regut1;5561186]Tyle off topicu. Wracając do tematu.
 Tez wroce do tematu  :smile: 

Jako ze jeden dom juz postawilem i planuje budowac drugi to juz troszke wiem co ile kosztuje i mniej wiecej na co warto bylo wydac wiecej a na co nie warto wydawac nic.

Opis technologi domu w stopce. Dom zrobiony pod klucz wyszedl ok. 360 tys, od momentu zlozenia papierow do urzedu. Sam dom to ok. 320 tys. Tymi recami zrobione:

- fundamenty, sciany parteru, pofloga w salonie, malowanie, gladzie, obudowa kominka, i praktycznie wszystko co na zewnatrz (wliczone w powyzsze koszta).

W domu jest wiele rzeczy, ktore codziennie ulatwiaja zycie i uwazam, ze warto je miec, m.in.:

- wentylacja mechaniczna (argumenty za kilka postow wczesniej),
- na kazdej kondygnacji jest lazienka,
- tylko podlogowka brak grzejnikow,
- sciany z silikatow dajace super komfort cieplny (daja tez duza bezwladnosc cieplna ale poki co ma ona same plusy  :wink:  ),
- drzwi tarasowe HS - niesamowity bajer  :smile:  niesamowicie drogi  :smile: 

I teraz, gdybym nie chcial pogorszyc komfortu uzytkowania tylko zmniejszyl stopien wrazen artystycznych moglbym nie wydac:
- 3 tys gdybym poddasze oblozyl welna nie pianka (mialo byc szybko),
- 5 tys gdybym nie mial stropu z ytonga tylko np monolit (tez bylo szybko),
- 2 tys, gdyby byla lodowka zwykla nie Side by side
- 10 tys, gdyby na scianach zewn. byl tynk a nie gont,
- 5-7 tys, gdyby cala elektryka nie byla w peszlach,
- 6-7 tys, gdybym nie dal tylko dla wygladu zabudowy sufitow salonu i kuchni,
- 10 tys, gdybym nie mial kominka, palimy w nim dra gosci glownie,
- 5 tys, gdybym odjal koszt rekuperacji (choc tutaj komfort na pewno by ucierpial),
- 3-4 tys, gdybym nie wszedzie dal podlogowke, (tutaj mam pewne watpliwosci czy czasem dolozenie grzejnikow nie zmusi do kosztownej rozbudowy kottlowni, teraz nie mam zadnego urzadzenia poza piecem gazowym (zadnych pompek, mieszaczy, itp).
- 7 tys, okno HS. Ci co maja to wiedza ile to kosztuje,
- 10 tys, gdybym mial na gorze lazienke a na dole tylko toalete (na penwo ucierpi komfort).
- plyta fundamentowa, wielu twierdzi, ze jest znacznie drozsza od law, ja sie z tym nie zgadzam, ale dla tych pierwszych moge napisac, ze byloby taniej o 5 tys. na lawach  :big tongue: 


Bardzo szybko schodze do kwoty 250 tys za dom 120 m2 uzytkowych, 132 po podlodze. Gdybym tylko zrobil karton-gipsy, ocieplil elewacje samemu i usunal kilka okien do 200 tys byloby juz bardzo blisko.

Dom w dobrym standardzie znajac juz wiele szczegolow budowy do 90 m2 mozna bez mniejszego problemu postawic za 200 tys, a wystarczy dyscyplina i duzo wkladu wlasnego i do 150 tys mozna zejsc



Powyzsze niech kazdy sam przemysli i oceni, dane sa w fakturach, dom juz zamieszkany, a cale doswiadczenie nalezy wykorzystac przy nastepnej budowie  :smile:

----------


## swiki

> Tyle off topicu. Wracając do tematu.
> Czy można wybudować dom do 200 tys.? 
> Pewnie można, osobiscie tego nie próbowałem ale mam sąsiadów , którzy zrobili to taniej. Wiązało się to z bardzo dużym nakładem pracy własnej rodziny znajomych albo wybieraniem ryzyka w postaci najtańszych fachowców i najtańszych materiałów i raczej rezygnacji z tych wszystkich rozwiązań opisywanych jako komfortowe. Taki sposób budowania wymaga również ogromu pracy własnej, czasu na naukę i nadzoru nad tym co jest robione. 
> Ci którzy się wybudowali wiedzą, że gro pieniędzy pochłania wykończenie domu. Na koniec wszystkie teorie weryfikuje praktyka, a ta bywa bardzo bolesna, o czym prędzej czy później przekonuje się każdy z budujących na własnej skórze, przy czym tylko część ma odwagę się do tego przyznać.


Już to pisałam, ale jeszcze raz, dom do 200 tys to dwie drogi:
1. Piękny duży  domek ale tak jak piszesz - wiele własnej pracy i sysiłku, budowa ciągnąca się 
2. Odpowiedni projekt domu, rezygnacja z pięknego dachu, stropu, wypaśnych okien taraspwych HS - za to własny domek z kawałkiem placu bez jakiegokolwiek wysiłku i nakładu pracy własnej wykonany w szybkim tempie w standardzie wyższym niż marketowy. 

Ja wybrałam to drugie, zamieszkałam w moim kurniczku w pół roku od wbicia pierwszej łopaty (dało się szybciej ale zakup działki miesiąc wcześniej spowodował że nie było czasu na przemyślenia) z zewnątrz nie pozorne małe cosik, przez co wnętrze robi jeszcze większe wrażenie - przestrzeń, 3 pokoje salon, kuchnia, łazienka i wc na 95 m odpowiednio urządzone wydaje się dużo większe wizualnie. Mogliśmy sobie pozwolić na skórzane kanapy, kuchnie z Gorenje piekarnikiem za prawie 3 tys i z wyspą która niemało kosztuje, na kafle za 100zł/metr - gres polerowany na dom cały, na oświetlenia dodatkowe, jakieś wypusty które także tanie nie są gdy komuś się je zleca do wykonania i ja naprawdę wolę wejść do mojej łazienki i cieszyć się nią, ogromną kabino-wanną, radyjkiem i ledami tworzącymi super klimat, czy usiąść na mojej ogromnej wypaśnej kanapie nie klejąc się do eco  :wink: 

I to wszystko mam w cenie niewiele wyższej niż koszt mieszkania dużo mniejszego - a ideologie, że dom musi być taki i taki powodują, że ludzie cisną się w nędznych obskurnych kamienicach (no ew blokowiskach) z sąsiadami imprezującymi co tydzień płącąc niemałe czynsze marząc o grilu nie na balkonie ale z wizjami wszystkich "INNYCH"  - więc ich nie stać na budowę. 

Mój dom miał być wyzwaniem, próbą przeniesienia mieszkania na działkę w podobnej cenie - udało się, za ssz zamknięty 95 metrów zapłaciłam 55 tys, mieszkania, niejednokrotnie do kapitalnego remontu, w tej cenie nigdy nie kupimy. Działka ktoś powie, ja nie chciałąm wiele, trafiają się okazje, działki wąskie, nieregularych kstzałtów, w mniej "modnych" dzielnicach , kto marzy - ten zawsze znajdzie. 

Grunt to zamknąc się na wszelkie komentarze (jak wychodzi potem złośliwych i zawistnych ludzi gdy nam się jednak uda) i robić swoje, realizować swoje marzenia  :wink:  Ja wiem już teraz, i z pełną świadomością mogę to powiedzieć, że się da i WARTO>

----------


## Regut1

> Jako ze jeden dom juz postawilem i planuje budowac drugi to juz troszke wiem co ile kosztuje i mniej wiecej na co warto bylo wydac wiecej a na co nie warto wydawac nic.
> fundamenty, sciany parteru, pofloga w salonie, malowanie, gladzie, obudowa kominka, i praktycznie wszystko co na zewnatrz (wliczone w powyzsze koszta).
> Dom w dobrym standardzie znajac juz wiele szczegolow budowy do 90 m2 mozna bez mniejszego problemu postawic za 200 tys, a wystarczy dyscyplina i duzo wkladu wlasnego i do 150 tys mozna zejsc


 Własna praca i doświadczenie  -  przepis na dobrze zbudowany dom za 200.000, zł. Potrzeba jeszcze  determinacji, samozaparcia i chęci. Trzeba mocno chcieć.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Czy jesteś pewien tego co napisałeś w zakresie kotłów na ekogroszek, czy Twoja wiedza wynika jedynie z wpisów na forum? Pytam będąc właścicielem kotła na ekogroszek, uzytkownikiem wentylacji grawitacyjnej i sąsiadem ludzi którzy palą w sposób, który tak obrazowo opisujesz.
> 
> Mam wrażenie że przy Twoim problemie, duzo będzie zależeć od miejsca w którym będziesz miał umiejscowioną czerpnie powietrza. W okresach przejściowych okna w moim domu nie są otwarte lecz rozszczelnione w związku z czym możesz mi uwierzyc na słowo nie ma problemu z zapachami z zewnatrz. Doświadczenia z WG piecem na eko i uciazliwym sąsiedztwem opisuje z praktyki, a swego czasu na forum publikowąłem zdjecia z sąsiedztwa ale wierz mi to nie było spalanie na ekogroszku w piecach na ekogroszek.


Pisałem o kilku sąsiadach. Mają piece eko z możliwością palenia wszystkiego. Ja jeszcze nie palę. W ostatnich 2-3 latach powstało w mojej okolicy kilkanaście nowych domów. Nie trzeba być ekspertem by zobaczyć zadymę z ich kominów.
Nie wciągam wszystkich ekogroszkowców do jednego worka.

----------


## Regut1

> Już to pisałam, ale jeszcze raz, dom do 200 tys to dwie drogi:
> 1. Piękny duży domek ale tak jak piszesz - wiele własnej pracy i sysiłku, budowa ciągnąca się


Nie znam nikogo takiego kto wybudował piękny duży dom za 200.000 tys. - chyba że mówimy o kimś z branży np.  właścicielu firmy budowlanej albo składu budowlanego. Niestety  życie jest brutalne i siły trzeba też mierzyć na zamiary.



> Grunt to zamknąc się na wszelkie komentarze (jak wychodzi potem złośliwych i zawistnych ludzi gdy nam się jednak uda) i robić swoje, realizować swoje marzenia  Ja wiem już teraz, i z pełną świadomością mogę to powiedzieć, że się da i WARTO>


Pod tym sie podpisuje "obiema ręcami"  :wink:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Własna praca i doświadczenie  -  przepis na dobrze zbudowany dom za 200.000, zł. Potrzeba jeszcze  determinacji, samozaparcia i chęci. Trzeba mocno chcieć.


Można. 
Dużo zależy, szczególnie na początku budowy, od miejsca w którym pracujemy. To znaczy godziny pracy. Jeśli pracjujemy powiedzmy od 9 do 17, albo 7 do17 to najlepszy czas jaki można poświęcić w skali roku na budowę, nie jest przez Nas optymalnie wykorzystany.

----------


## swiki

> Nie znam nikogo takiego kto wybudował piękny duży dom za 200.000 tys. - chyba że mówimy o kimś z branży np.  właścicielu firmy budowlanej albo składu budowlanego. Niestety  życie jest brutalne i siły trzeba też mierzyć na zamiary.
> Pod tym sie podpisuje "obiema ręcami"


no zależy jeszcze co dla kogo jest dużym ładnym domkiem  :wink:  bo dla mnie to wiecej niz 100 metrów i bardziej standardowy niz mój  :wink:  to za 200 nie znam, ale za 250 juz tak il to wiele osób.

----------


## Regut1

> Pisałem o kilku sąsiadach. Mają piece eko z możliwością palenia wszystkiego. Ponadto niektórzy załatwiają groszek (czy eko?) niewiadomego pochodzenia. Ja jeszcze nie palę. W ostatnich 2-3 latach powstoło w mojej okolicy kilkanaście nowych domów. Nie trzeba być ekspertem by zobaczyć zadymę z ich kominów.


Przy paleniu w piecu na ekogroszek z komina praktycznie nie widać dymu. Pamiętam zaskoczenie moich znajomych i pytania czym grzeje dom bo z kominia nie widać dymu  :big lol:  .  Jest to kwestia optymalizacji palenia gdzie mała dawka paliwa spala się w palniku w bardzo wysokich temperaturach, które dopalają spaliny dlatego można bez trucia innych i siebie palic nawet gorszymi gatunkami węgla i miału.

Odwrotnie niż przy paleniu w kominku, gdzie nawet przy paleniu suchym drewnem widac dym i w mroźne zimowe dni wyczuwa sie zapach palenia .
Ruszt awaryjny rozpaliłem raz i moim zdaniem szkoda zasyfiać kocioł, który po takim paleniu traci na sprawnosci i żywotności. Problemem nie jest kocioł na ekogroszek ale ludzie, którzy z oszczędności palą również drewno, trociny odpady:
1) jako uzupełniajace źródło ogrzewania tzw. "ekologicznego" prądu, gazu, oleju opałowego, pellet: 
- w kominakach konwekcyjnych oraz wodnych, przy sprawnosci spalania gorszej niż w tragicznym kotle dolnego spalania tzw. "śmieciuchu",
- "w śmieciuchach" rozpalanych dla oszczędnosći i wypalenia odpadów. źżródła ogrzewania a dla oszczednosci palą mokrym drewnem w kominku z PW lub w górniaku.
Kilka sytuacji z mojej okolicy: 
1) ekologiczny i czysty kociołek na pelety, gdzie ekologia wychodzi w sezonie drogo dlatego dom grzany jest kominkiem z PW,
2) ekologiczny gaz ziemny w połączeniu z dogrzewanie kominkiem lub śmieciuchem,
3) miałowce na wszystko, gdzie włączenie wentylatora jest porównywalne z uruchomieniem agregatu dymnego (mój sąsiad zasypuje go trocinami, rozpala od dołu i załącza wentuylator,  :mad: 
4) kocioł miałowiec z nadmuchem ale przystosowany do spalania od góry miału - gdzie praktycznie nie widać dymu z komina, a opał ładuje sie raz na 24/48h
Takze wszystko zależy od ludzi, a nie od pieca, a znaczna cześć tych forumowych ekologicznych przestajenimi być po pierwszym sezonie. Przy tym wszystki prawidłowo używany (pkt 1, 2, 3) piec na eko to pikuś

----------


## Xerses

> To mam krotkie, mam nadzieje konczace pytanie: czy jest mozliwe aby zyski energetyczne domu byly w stanie dostarczyc tyle energii ile dany dom potrzebuje do uzyskania konkretnej temperatury ?


Odpowiedź na to pytanie nie jest kwestią typu tak lub nie. I dobrze o tym wiesz - skoro pytasz.  

[QUOTE=miloszenko;5561409]


> Tyle off topicu. Wracając do tematu.
>  Tez wroce do tematu 
> 
> Jako ze jeden dom juz postawilem i planuje budowac drugi to juz troszke wiem co ile kosztuje i mniej wiecej na co warto bylo wydac wiecej a na co nie warto wydawac nic.
> 
> Opis technologi domu w stopce. Dom zrobiony pod klucz wyszedl ok. 360 tys, od momentu zlozenia papierow do urzedu. Sam dom to ok. 320 tys. Tymi recami zrobione:
> 
> - fundamenty, sciany parteru, pofloga w salonie, malowanie, gladzie, obudowa kominka, i praktycznie wszystko co na zewnatrz (wliczone w powyzsze koszta).
> 
> ...


I gdzie w Twoim budynku jest wspomniana wczesniej przez Ciebie teoria, zysków energetycznych i strat oraz ogrzewania ludźmi........? No chyba że wszyscy lądują w kotłowni i podpinają się pod ta podłogówkę..........

Z mojej strony koniec dyskusji bo prowadzi do nikąd.

----------


## Xerses

> przy paleniu w piecu na ekogroszek z komina praktycznie nie widać dymu. Pamiętam zaskoczenie moich znajomych i pytania czym grzeje dom bo z kominia nie widać dymu  .  Jest to kwestia optymalizacji palenia gdzie mała dawka paliwa spala się w palniku w bardzo wysokich temperaturach, które dopalają spaliny dlatego można bez trucia innych i siebie palic nawet gorszymi gatunkami węgla i miału.
> 
> Odwrotnie niż przy paleniu w kominku, gdzie nawet przy paleniu suchym drewnem widac dym i w mroźne zimowe dni wyczuwa sie zapach palenia .
> Ruszt awaryjny rozpaliłem raz i moim zdaniem szkoda zasyfiać kocioł, który po takim paleniu traci na sprawnosci i żywotności. Problemem nie jest kocioł na ekogroszek ale ludzie, którzy z oszczędności palą również drewno, trociny odpady:
> 1) jako uzupełniajace źródło ogrzewania tzw. "ekologicznego" prądu, gazu, oleju opałowego, pellet: 
> - w kominakach konwekcyjnych oraz wodnych, przy sprawnosci spalania gorszej niż w tragicznym kotle dolnego spalania tzw. "śmieciuchu",
> - "w śmieciuchach" rozpalanych dla oszczędnosći i wypalenia odpadów. źżródła ogrzewania a dla oszczednosci palą mokrym drewnem w kominku z pw lub w górniaku.
> Kilka sytuacji z mojej okolicy: 
> 1) ekologiczny i czysty kociołek na pelety, gdzie ekologia wychodzi w sezonie drogo dlatego dom grzany jest kominkiem z pw,
> ...


prawda !

----------


## Regut1

> no zależy jeszcze co dla kogo jest dużym ładnym domkiem  bo dla mnie to wiecej niz 100 metrów i bardziej standardowy niz mój  to za 200 nie znam, ale za 250 juz tak il to wiele osób.


Dla mnie "duży" to tak ponad 200-250 m. Wszystko < od 200 to domy średnie. Ale z domem jest podobnie jak z innymi sprawami w życiu, nie zawsze liczy sie wielkość.  :big grin: .- grunt żeby bylo wam dobrze bez wzgledu czy będzie to na 80,100, 200 czy 350m2. Żyjemy dla siebie, a nie dla opinii innych.

----------


## Zielony ogród

drewno w kominku też pięknie pali się po rozpaleniu od góry - wtedy prawie nie ma dymu z komina, a drewno dopala się na niebiesko

----------


## miloszenko

[QUOTE=Xerses;5561987]Odpowiedź na to pytanie nie jest kwestią typu tak lub nie. I dobrze o tym wiesz - skoro pytasz.  




> I gdzie w Twoim budynku jest wspomniana wczesniej przez Ciebie teoria, zysków energetycznych i strat oraz ogrzewania ludźmi........? No chyba że wszyscy lądują w kotłowni i podpinają się pod ta podłogówkę..........
> 
> Z mojej strony koniec dyskusji bo prowadzi do nikąd.


To wynika z bilansu cieplnego domu, i odpowiedz jest tak, no ale nie mogles tak napisac bo by to przeczylo Twoim przekonaniom, ja wole wierzyc fizyce i praktycznym obserwacjom zachowania domu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## alpak

Są przecież domy pasywne, chociaż nie wiem czy w polsce oprócz pokazowych ktoś ma. Mói zgodnie z ozc ma zużywać ok 50 kw na m2, czyli jest energooszczędny: fundament 15 cm styro, ściana 25 cm grafitu 0,033, podłoga 20 cm styro, strop 40 cm styro, wm, okna trzyszybowe zlicowane ze ścianą i do tego ciepły montaż.Ogrzewanie podłogowe, elektryczne, akumulacyjne.  Pasywne domy potrzebują 19 kw na m2, nie wiem co musiałabym zrobić żeby mój taki był. 
Jeśli chodzi o koszty dom parterowy 95 m2 do wprowadzenia jakieś 250 000. Do deweloperki 160 000. Z pewnością można było zaoszczędzić parę groszy ale albo trzeba budować samemu albo wziąć urlop i szukać tańszego towaru.

----------


## fenix2

> Są przecież domy pasywne, chociaż nie wiem czy w polsce oprócz pokazowych ktoś ma. Mói zgodnie z ozc ma zużywać ok 50 kw na m2, czyli jest energooszczędny: fundament 15 cm styro, ściana 25 cm grafitu 0,033, podłoga 20 cm styro, strop 40 cm styro, wm, okna trzyszybowe zlicowane ze ścianą i do tego ciepły montaż.Ogrzewanie podłogowe, elektryczne, akumulacyjne.  Pasywne domy potrzebują 19 kw na m2, nie wiem co musiałabym zrobić żeby mój taki był. 
> Jeśli chodzi o koszty dom parterowy 95 m2 do wprowadzenia jakieś 250 000. Do deweloperki 160 000. Z pewnością można było zaoszczędzić parę groszy ale albo trzeba budować samemu albo wziąć urlop i szukać tańszego towaru.


Masz już za sobą sezon grzewczy? Wiesz ile wyszło w rzeczywistości?

----------


## Xerses

[QUOTE=miloszenko;5563010]


> Odpowiedź na to pytanie nie jest kwestią typu tak lub nie. I dobrze o tym wiesz - skoro pytasz.  
> 
> 
> 
> To wynika z bilansu cieplnego domu, i odpowiedz jest tak, no ale nie mogles tak napisac bo by to przeczylo Twoim przekonaniom, ja wole wierzyc fizyce i praktycznym obserwacjom zachowania domu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Skoro tak jest to po co ci kotłownia , podłogówka itd? Dlaczego nie korzystasz z tego bilansu i praw fizyki? Dlaczego Twoje praktyczne obserwacje nie sa odzwierciedleniem instalacji grzewczej - a w zasadzie jej braku - w Twoim domu? 

A miałem nie wchodzić w dyskusje.........

----------


## NieJan

> Skoro tak jest to po co ci kotłownia , podłogówka itd? Dlaczego nie korzystasz z tego bilansu i praw fizyki? Dlaczego Twoje praktyczne obserwacje nie sa odzwierciedleniem instalacji grzewczej - a w zasadzie jej braku - w Twoim domu? 
> 
> A miałem nie wchodzić w dyskusje.........


Beton normalnie... Czy Ty myślisz w ogóle nad tym co piszesz? To, że wiesz, że istnieją auta jeżdżące ponad 300km/h nie znaczy, że twoje taką prędkość rozwija. To, że ktoś ma świadomość, że odpowiednio wybudowany dom będzi miał na tyle małe zapotrzebiwanie na energię, że nie będzie wymagał dedykowanego systemu ogrzewania nie oznacza, że w pierwszym z brzega za ogrzewanie ma wystarczyć energia tracona na rezystancji pracujących urządzeń oraz ciepło emitowane przez żywe organizmy. Nie potrafisz tego zrozumieć i dać sobie spokój z tą durną dyskusją? To weź kalkulator i policz, o ile potrafisz w ogóle liczyć...

----------


## Regut1

> drewno w kominku też pięknie pali się po rozpaleniu od góry - wtedy prawie nie ma dymu z komina, a drewno dopala się na niebiesko


Wytłumacz to sąsiadom *klaudiusz_x* . Ja swojego, tego od trocin w śmieciuch, nie potrafie przekonać. Dałem spokój bo kończylo sie awanturami.

----------


## Xerses

> Beton normalnie... Czy Ty myślisz w ogóle nad tym co piszesz? To, że wiesz, że istnieją auta jeżdżące ponad 300km/h nie znaczy, że twoje taką prędkość rozwija. To, że ktoś ma świadomość, że odpowiednio wybudowany dom będzi miał na tyle małe zapotrzebiwanie na energię, że nie będzie wymagał dedykowanego systemu ogrzewania nie oznacza, że w pierwszym z brzega za ogrzewanie ma wystarczyć energia tracona na rezystancji pracujących urządzeń oraz ciepło emitowane przez żywe organizmy. Nie potrafisz tego zrozumieć i dać sobie spokój z tą durną dyskusją? To weź kalkulator i policz, o ile potrafisz w ogóle liczyć...


Jak zapewne słusznie zauważyłeś - chociaż w to watpie - jesteś na wątku w domu do 200 K. - to po pierwsze.
To że można sobie kupić auto rozwiające prędkość ponad dźwiękową - nie onacza że trzeba i należy przekonywać do tego innych że jest to możliwe i jaka to świetna sprawa - skoro samemu sobie tego nie kupiłeś. - po drugie

Jeśli nie umiesz czytac ze zrozumieniem tego co zostało wcześniej napisane - to nie mój problem. Ty pomyśl ci piszesz. - po trzecie
W warunkach laboratoryjnych lub w teoretycznych rozważaniach zapewne jesteś tak samo dobry jak twórca tej złotej myśli. - po czwarte

Po co wypisywać na forum teorie skoro w praktyce nikt jej nie zastosuje? Bo nie zmieści sie w założeniach tego wątku, i życia nie starczy na odbicie sobie tej inwestycji. Więc następnym razem sam pomyśl BETONIE - zanim napiszesz jakiegoś posta. - po piąte.

i po ostatnie. Świadomość samej dyskusji z Wami doprowadza mnie do wymiotów. Proponuje założyć wątek "o teoriach w budownictwie ogólnym i inżynieryjnym" - i tam się produkować. End

----------


## gorbag

> Od nowego roku wchodzą ogólnopolskie dofinansowania do domów energooszczędnych do 50tys.zł


Tyle to dla pasywnych, ale dofinansowanie ma też swoje koszty, czyli wychodzi mniej.

A tak się cieszyłem kiedy ze 2-3 strony temu wątek wracał na dawne tory...  :sad:

----------


## Zielony ogród

mam pytanie, nie odbierzcie go jako złośliwość, skoro juz o ocieplaniu mowa: potrzebuje pasywnej budy/domku dla 2 kotów. ma byc im w zime ciepło i ma sie to ogrzewać od ciepła samych kotów, i nie podłączę im ogrzewania. po prostu mam juz psy w domu, i jak wpuszcze jeszcze koty, to......remont?
10 cm styropianu wystarczy? wejście będzie okrągłe wielkości kociej głowy, budka z desek 25mm.

----------


## gall86

> mam pytanie, nie odbierzcie go jako złośliwość, skoro juz o ocieplaniu mowa: potrzebuje pasywnej budy/domku dla 2 kotów. ma byc im w zime ciepło i ma sie to ogrzewać od ciepła samych kotów, i nie podłączę im ogrzewania. po prostu mam juz psy w domu, i jak wpuszcze jeszcze koty, to......remont?
> 10 cm styropianu wystarczy? wejście będzie okrągłe wielkości kociej głowy, budka z desek 25mm.


Padłem jak przeczytałem tego posta  :smile:  Projekt zrób na tyle duży, żeby zmieściła się plazma, wtedy na pewno dadzą radę się ogrzać - nawet pczy dużym mrozie

----------


## marynata

Zielony Ogród,humor mam zapewniony do poniedziałku,dzięki   :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:

----------


## bowess

Według mnie 10 cm spokojnie wystarczy. Rozważyłabym jeszcze kwestię rozwiązania wejścia. Albo z przedsionkiem - wiatrołapem takie coś:

albo drzwiczki z filcu lub czegoś podobnego

Byle nie tak całkiem szczelnie - otworki wentylacyjne niech gdzieś zostaną.  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

nie wiem czy otworki wystarczą, ja bym zastosowała rekuperacje :wiggle:  
przepraszam tez nie mogłam się powstrzymać :smile:

----------


## Szaryy

To mój pierwszy post więc przepraszam ale odwołam się do tematu - nie ma takiej możliwości! (budowa domu za 200 tys pln). Chyba że samemu się robi. Czasem wykończenie kosztuje 200k pln...

----------


## bury_kocur

*szaryy* - to Twój pierwszy post, więc zapoznaj się łaskawie chociaż z połową treści tego wątku, a potem się wypowiadaj.

----------


## Xerses

> No tak ale 30tys.zł dla 40kWh/m2/rok nie pogardzę i składam wniosek


To raczej dla nowych budów, a pro po poprzedniego. Ile będzie kosztował dom abyś go mógł ogrzewać lodówką?Może Ty policz bo mi się abstrakcji nie chce liczyc.......

----------


## Zielony ogród

> To mój pierwszy post więc przepraszam ale odwołam się do tematu - nie ma takiej możliwości! (budowa domu za 200 tys pln). Chyba że samemu się robi. Czasem wykończenie kosztuje 200k pln...



czasem tak.....szczególnie, gdy dom ma powyżej 200 m2..........

----------


## Xerses

> mam pytanie, nie odbierzcie go jako złośliwość, skoro juz o ocieplaniu mowa: potrzebuje pasywnej budy/domku dla 2 kotów. ma byc im w zime ciepło i ma sie to ogrzewać od ciepła samych kotów, i nie podłączę im ogrzewania. po prostu mam juz psy w domu, i jak wpuszcze jeszcze koty, to......remont?
> 10 cm styropianu wystarczy? wejście będzie okrągłe wielkości kociej głowy, budka z desek 25mm.


buhahah , zapytaj panów znawców , ja Ci nie doradze  :smile:

----------


## marynata

> Czasem wykończenie kosztuje 200k pln...


czasem i milion też  :cool: 

a dalej to tak jak napisała Kocurowa  :wink:

----------


## miloszenko

[QUOTE=Xerses;5563317]


> Skoro tak jest to po co ci kotłownia , podłogówka itd? Dlaczego nie korzystasz z tego bilansu i praw fizyki? Dlaczego Twoje praktyczne obserwacje nie sa odzwierciedleniem instalacji grzewczej - a w zasadzie jej braku - w Twoim domu? 
> 
> A miałem nie wchodzić w dyskusje.........


Nie odrwacaj kota ogonem, nigdzie nie bylo mowy ze chodz io moj obecny dom, tylko przy odpowiednich zalozeniach w OZC dla innego domu. Mieszasz 2 rozne budynki, moze z braku argumentow ?

Poza tym nie rozumiesz, ze nie projektuje sie domu pod zyski energetyczne tylko pod zapewnienie temp. przez system grzewczy czy ktos w domu jest czy nie ma.

OZC daje nam za to informacje, ze dla odpowiedniej liczby osob zamieszkujacych dany dom zyski pokrywaja zapotrzebowanie na cieplo. Moze jak ktos bedzie dla swojego domu liczyl OZC to niech sie podawi zwiekszajac liczbe domownikow, mozna wiele sie z tego dowiedziec  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## R&K

wiele osób poprostu nie docenia OZC - a to koszt max 200-300 zł ... a tyle informacji daje ... nie ma później gdybania czy piec ma byc 12 czy 17 kw , czy ma byc 8 czy 12 cm styropianu na ścianach a może 15 etc 

pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących bez OZC!

----------


## Kwitko

Wy tu gadu gadu, a koty będą miały zimno  :wink:

----------


## gorbag

> potrzebuje pasywnej budy/domku dla 2 kotów.


Z doświadczenia - nie zawsze koty chcą mieszkać w takich domkach.

----------


## bowess

Może waleriany kapnąć do środka?  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Wy tu gadu gadu, a koty będą miały zimno


kot sam w sobie z natury jest ciepły, więc jakby go odpowiednio ciasno upchnąć (jednego lub więcej, w zależności od kubatury budki), to zyski powinny przewyższyć straty cieplne i dadzą radę. 

a poważnie - zawsze się zastanawiam, jak tak dokładnie zbilansowane domy radzą sobie zima np. z niefrasobliwym nie zamykaniem za sobą drzwi przez np. dzieci i gości i psy. Takie nagłe wtargnięcie dużej masy zimnego powietrza zburzy cały mikroklimat.

zresztą koty też poważnie - budkę już mają, tylko ja ocieplić na zime muszę. Siedzą tam nawet chętnie, chociaż na razie na zmianę (pojedynczo).

----------


## bowess

Racja - normalna temperatura kota to 38-39 stopni.  :smile:  10 cm styropianu to dobre docieplenie. Gotowe domki - budy ocieplane są zwykle styro 3cm, ale nie wiem, czy mają certyfikat pasywności.  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Racja - normalna temperatura kota to 38-39 stopni.  10 cm styropianu to dobre docieplenie. Gotowe domki - budy ocieplane są zwykle styro 3cm, ale nie wiem, czy mają certyfikat pasywności.


co bardziej świadomy kot może się oburzyć na tak nieenergooszczędne rozwiązanie. po co ma wypić aż litr mleka, aby wyprodukować potrzebną ilość ciepła, skoro mógłby wypić o 0,3 litra mniej i utrzymać tę samą temperaturę dzięki mniejszym stratom przy grubszym styropianiu lub odzysku ciepła?

sorry, już kończę z kotami...

----------


## marynata

Nie kończ he he
masz dar do przystępnego objaśniania tych wszystkich skomplikowanych tematów  :rotfl:

----------


## netbet

> pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących bez OZC!


..hmm... podziękuję :tongue: 
ja z OZC miałem styczność .... .... 2 razy... 
niestety: związek nie przetrwał i polecałem "na logikę", albo jak kto woli "na czuja"

OZC tak na margninesie...fajne jest...

----------


## DEZET

> co bardziej świadomy kot może się oburzyć na tak nieenergooszczędne rozwiązanie. po co ma wypić aż litr mleka, aby wyprodukować potrzebną ilość ciepła, skoro mógłby wypić o 0,3 litra mniej i utrzymać tę samą temperaturę dzięki mniejszym stratom przy grubszym styropianiu lub odzysku ciepła?
> sorry, już kończę z kotami...


I tu kolejny problem powstaje, bo dostarczanie kotu mleka (czytaj: energii) spowoduje koszty na zakup paliwa (mleka) i dodatkowo jeszcze spowoduje wyziębianie kociego mieszkanka z powodu częstszego wychodzenia kotków na siku.

----------


## Xerses

> I tu kolejny problem powstaje, bo dostarczanie kotu mleka (czytaj: energii) spowoduje koszty na zakup paliwa (mleka) i dodatkowo jeszcze spowoduje wyziębianie kociego mieszkanka z powodu częstszego wychodzenia kotków na siku.


Hehe ale się temat rozwinął  :big grin:  Ide na kawe

----------


## gall86

Proponuję nalewać kotom bardzo zimnego mleka, wtedy ich organizmy będą produkowały więcej ciepła, a co za tym idzie w domku będzie cieplej.

----------


## jasiek71

> nie wiem czy otworki wystarczą, ja bym zastosowała rekuperacje


od razu rekuperację...
GWC wystarczy ... :wink: 

a do ogrzewania Legalett pędzony kolektorem powietrznym... :big tongue:

----------


## Xerses

e tam od razu w koszty wchodzić. ja bym wstawił lodówkę. I schłodzone mleczko będzie i za ogrzewanie bedzie robić. 2 w1.

----------


## DEZET

> e tam od razu w koszty wchodzić. ja bym wstawił lodówkę. I schłodzone mleczko będzie i za ogrzewanie bedzie robić. 2 w1.


Oo, no widzisz- już się przekonujesz do grzania lodówką  :rotfl:

----------


## marynata

:rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:

----------


## Xerses

> Oo, no widzisz- już się przekonujesz do grzania lodówką


Słuchaj dobre argumenty zawsze do mnie przemawiają - a lodówka tak mi zadziałała na wyobraźnie że chyba podłogówke w kuchni wyłącze   :big lol:   :big lol:   :big lol:

----------


## Zielony ogród

nie można śmiać się z postępu.........chociaż mój mąż marudzi o jeszcze wiekszy telewizor, argumentując, że .....grzeje.
czyli latem nie oglądamy TV.

a lodówka naprawdę grzeje, niestety najbardziej latem - co wtedy zrobi dom pasywny?


fajnym rozwiązaniem jest gorzelnia z biogazownią - teraz sporo sie takich buduje. Gdyby ktoś wymyslił taka mini-wersje do domku jednorodzinnego, to ja jestem pierwsza w kolejce. mogę nawet na takie urzadzenie poświęcic część salonu.
Robisz destylat z byle czego, potem te odpady fermentujesz i masz gaz. To chyba najlepszy pomysł na świecie - alkohol plus energia..........tylko troche materii organicznej.



"....Interesującym z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia rozwiązaniem jest powiązanie biogazowni z gorzelnią. Obiekty te pracują wtedy niejako w symbiozie, ponieważ substratem dla biogazowni jest wywar pogorzelniany, gorzelnia natomiast odbiera od biogazowni ciepło niezbędne do pracy instalacji.


Każda z wyżej wymienionych biogazowni prócz energii elektrycznej może sprzedawać również ciepło (w postaci ciepłej wody lub pary technologicznej), a nawet chłód. W połączeniu z bardzo dużą liczbą dopuszczalnych substratów oraz ich kombinacji daje to niezliczone możliwości wykorzystania potencjału elektrociepłowni biogazowych."
ze strony http://www.bioalians.pl/biogaz-i-tec...iogazowni.html


problem jest jeden - zapotrzebowanie na alkohol mocno przewyższa zapotrzebowanie na energię - co wtedy z nadwyzką ciepła? okna pootwierać?

----------


## DEZET

Raczej nie będzie nadwyżek energii- to by było perpetum mobile. Straty na pewno będą i paliwa będzie brakowało.
Jak bym miał nadwyżkę darmowej energii dopiero bym się martwił co z nią robić.
A poza tym z gorzelni śmierdzi i mieć takie coś w salonie  nie polecam, nawet gdyby było uszczelnione, to i tak zapach jest wyczuwalny.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> fajnym rozwiązaniem jest gorzelnia z biogazownią - teraz sporo sie takich buduje. Gdyby ktoś wymyslił taka mini-wersje do domku jednorodzinnego, to ja jestem pierwsza w kolejce. mogę nawet na takie urzadzenie poświęcic część salonu.
> Robisz destylat z byle czego, potem te odpady fermentujesz i masz gaz. To chyba najlepszy pomysł na świecie - alkohol plus energia..........tylko troche materii organicznej.


Bez gorzelni:
http://www.drewnozamiastbenzyny.pl/d...ki-o-biogazie/

----------


## Zielony ogród

no poczytałam, ciekawe, ciekawe.....kto by pomyślał, że Chińczycy tacy sprytni.

----------


## Xerses

No i schody sie montują - jak to fajnie jest jak nie robisz tego samemu................  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> No i schody sie montują - jak to fajnie jest jak nie robisz tego samemu................


racja racja.. a gdzie dziennik? ni ma?

----------


## bowess

Pomysł na nową usługę - pisanie dziennika na forum. Zależnie od umowy z inwestorem wpisy codziennie, raz w tygodniu lub okazjonalnie, ze zdjęciami lub bez.  :smile: 
W końcu 


> jak to fajnie jest jak nie robisz tego samemu


  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> No i schody sie montują - jak to fajnie jest jak nie robisz tego samemu................


Ile zaoszczędziłem na schodach rezygnując z nich ?  :wink:

----------


## bowess

Jak nie wpłaciłeś na konto oszczędnościowe, to nic.  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Arturo w taki sposób to mozna sobie mnożyć  :big grin:  ile zaoszczędziłam na kominku/ płycie fundamentowej/ rekuperatorze/ przyłacza gazu....rezygnując z nich?  :big lol:   licytacja bezsensu, każdy ma inne potrzeby


Bowess dobre  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## ps82

Witam!

Od dluzszego czasu rozwazamy z zona ucieczke z blokowiska na zblizony metraz 'w terenie' - patrzac na srednia wielkosc budynkow na tym forum az strach (i wstyd) tworzyc tego posta... ale mieszkanie w nowszym budownictwie / ciekawszej okolcy = 5k/m2 co jest przytlaczajaca kwota za kolejne blokowisko - alternatywa, ziemia + projekt +ekipa...

Nie potrzebujemy: 
-garazy (zmiatam i skrobie od lat, pod wlasnym domem bedzie to czysta przyjemnosc), 
-spizarni (ze niby kompoty?), 
-pralni/suszarni (to do tego potrzeba osobnego pomieszczenia?), 
-piwnic/strychow,/garderob (patrzac na koszt m2 wole kupowac co sezon niz skladowac), 
-kominkow (ognisko daje wiecej frajdy). 

Jaka jest realna szansa zmieszczenia sie w kosztorysie 70k netto za stan surowy zamkniety dla tego projektu: http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...photo_id=33274 ? Ew jakis podobny projekt ~55m2, 2 pokoje, niski koszt budowy (lazienka obok kuchni itp itd).

Jakiej kwoty spodziewac sie zeby przejsc z SSZ na wykonczony/'pod klucz'?

Z modyfikacji:
0. myslalem nad 1w sciana z protherm/ytong, ale pewnie zima zbankrutuje - alternatywa pustak + styropian?
1. chcieli bysmy zmniejszyc ilosc okien po jednej sztuce w sypialniach (troche wieksze), podobnie w salonie, gora dol wieksze i lewa sciana duze 'balkonowe' przesuwne + brak tarasu (schodki na trawe) - ma to sens czy zostac przy orginalnym projekcie, gdzie madre glowy przeliczyly oplacalnosc?
2. ogrzewanie: proponowany jest kociol na gaz, jak powszechnie wiadomo na tanszych (pozamiejskich) dzialkach nie uswiadczy sie tego paliwa przez wiele lat, wiec postanowilismy zaryzykowac prad - zadnych podlogowkowych ektrawagancji, zwykle grzejniki, super jak by byly bezobslugowe (termostat?)
3. w zw z powyzszym, budowa ew komina to nie potrzebny koszt, ale milo by bylo miec kontrole nad obiegiem powietrza - wentylacja mechaniczna, najprostsza, jaki koszt extra przy tak malym metrazu? (calosc bedzie latwa do rozlozenia na nieuzytowym poddaszu)
4. jesli plan zabudowy pozwoli warto (koszta) brnac 1spadowy dach?
5. lazienka = tylko i wylacznie prysznic (tzw electric shower, przeplywowy, prad) - z kosztami jestem pogodzony, ale nie wiem co z odplywem, tania dzialka = brak kanalizacji -> szambo/oczyszczalnia, jakie sa koszta tych rozwiazan (bo pewnie nie sa uwzglednione w projekcie)?

Jakie jeszcze dodatkowe koszta sa pominiete w kosztorysach projektow muratora? Oplaty administracyjne? Jakich kwot sie spodziewac?

Gdyby ktos mial chwile czasu aby uswiadomic 'blokersa' bylbym bardzo wdzieczny.  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam! Pawel

----------


## Xerses

> Ile zaoszczędziłem na schodach rezygnując z nich ?


No....pewnie tyle ile ja wydałem  :smile:  :big tongue:

----------


## Xerses

> racja racja.. a gdzie dziennik? ni ma?


Ech............ no ni ma, kurde nigdy nie założyłem...... może jak zakończe budowe to zrobie jedną wielką kronike z fotkami? No bo co ja bede robił popołudniami jak już skończe z tym domem...........  :big grin: 

PS82 dzisiaj mi się już nie chce , może jutro na to zerkne  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Witam!
> Z modyfikacji:
> 0. myslalem nad 1w sciana z protherm/ytong, ale pewnie zima zbankrutuje - alternatywa pustak + styropian?
> 2. ogrzewanie: proponowany jest kociol na gaz, jak powszechnie wiadomo na tanszych (pozamiejskich) dzialkach nie uswiadczy sie tego paliwa przez wiele lat, wiec postanowilismy zaryzykowac prad - zadnych podlogowkowych ektrawagancji, zwykle grzejniki, super jak by byly bezobslugowe (termostat?)


Jak ogrzewanie prądem to lepiej nie pchaj się w ścianę 1W. Daj zwykłego max'a i styropian 20cm. Ale dlaczego nie maty tylko jakieś grzejniki? mata wychodzi tanio do tego masz sterowniczek i już.
Szambo tańsze w zakupie droższe w utrzymaniu (koszty wywozu). Oczyszczalnia koszt gdzieś od 5tyś ale spokój później.

----------


## DEZET

*ps82* - Z tego co piszesz nie masz działki. Nieprawdą jest, że na wsi są tereny całkowicie nieuzbrojone. Może akurat znajdziesz z uzbrojeniem w pobliżu (do 30-40m), ale nie brałbym takiej gdzie media są 100m od niej ze względu na koszt podłączenia. Prąd też musisz podłączyć.
Po co zmieniać dach na jednospadowy- jak potem umieścisz instalacje, o których piszesz? Ściana 2W np. suporeks i styro.
Zamiast stropu lanego z projektu może lepiej wiązary- na gotowo strop i dach.
Zmniejszenie ilości okien i powiększenie (musiałbyś powiększyć wszystkie, żeby nie zepsuć wyglądu elewacji)- tak, pokoje będą bardziej ustawne- pomyśl, które usunąć, dostosowując do położenia domku na działce.
Usunięcie ozdóbek na ścianach zewnętrznych (okiennice).
To tak na szybko. A plan się chwali- lepiej mały własny domek niż blok.

----------


## bury_kocur

Podpisuję się pod *dezetem*. A czemu nie chcesz podłogówki elektrycznej?

----------


## fenix2

> Podpisuję się pod *dezetem*. A czemu nie chcesz podłogówki elektrycznej?


Chyba pod FENIX'em.  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

Pod *dezetem* w sprawach przez niego wymienionych, pod* fenixem* w sprawie podłogówki  :big grin:

----------


## pawko_

a jak był człowiek na forum, nie pamiętam już o jakim nicku i chciał budować mały domek to go wszyscy jechaliście jak burą s....

----------


## marynata

> a jak był człowiek na forum, nie pamiętam już o jakim nicku i chciał budować mały domek to go wszyscy jechaliście jak burą s....


Przepraszam bardzo kto "wszyscy",kto "jechaliście"?

----------


## pawko_

Dużo osób wypowiadających się w tym temacie. Wybacz żebym sobie zaprzątał głowę sprawami niepotrzebnymi i wytłuścił nicki [ale jak chcesz to możesz sobie poszukać tych wszechwiedzących  :smile: ] Natomiast tamten człowiek został zmiażdżony negatywnymi komentarzami, a co nie co mi się przypomnia, że chciał budować tak samo mały domek. 
Tak czy inaczej mało ważne  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## marynata

Masz rację,mało ważne,więc po co taki uogólniający wpis okraszony wyolbrzymionymi słowami typu "wszyscy jechaliście"?
Każdy regularnie odwiedzający ten wątek wie,że na setki wypowiedzi tutaj jest zaledwie kilka osób które "robią zamieszanie".
Kompletnie więc nie rozumiem idei Twojego wpisu i do kogo/do jakiej wypowiedzi on niby na tej stronie jest skierowany,więc zwyczajnie pytam.

----------


## DEZET

> a jak był człowiek na forum, nie pamiętam już o jakim nicku i chciał budować mały domek to go wszyscy jechaliście jak burą s....


Czasem się zdarzy, że ktoś ma marne pojęcie o budowaniu, a wyskakuje z pomysłami, które nijak mają się do taniego budowania. Być może tak było w tamtym przypadku. Kilka stron temu niejaki "szary" napisał 1(jeden i swój pierwszy) post- że kategorycznie "za 200tys. nie da się zbudować domu". Zgodzisz się z nim?

----------


## dr_au

*marynata* - ja sobie nie przypominam, chyba że chodziło o budowę budynku gospodarczego o powierzchni zabudowy 35 m2 (to wtedy ja broniłem inni jechali, choć z innych powodów). Natomiast problem z takimi małymi domkami jest taki, że jak na mój rozum są one raczej średnio opłacalne ekonomicznie (np może jak ktoś ma działkę). Papierologia, przyłącza itp. kosztują "od sztuki". Gminy mają też z reguły przepisy dotyczące minimalnej powierzchni działek, poniżej której się nie zejdzie z działką budowlaną.  Więc m2 przy domu 55 m2 będzie wyraźnie droższy niż przy np. 80 m2 nie ze względu na koszty budowy samej chałupki, a ze względu na "stałe fragmenty gry".

----------


## pawko_

> Kilka stron temu niejaki "szary" napisał 1(jeden i swój pierwszy) post- że kategorycznie "za 200tys. nie da się zbudować domu". Zgodzisz się z nim?


Nie zgodzę.
Myślę, że się da za 230tys.  :smile: , bez zbytniego oszczędzania na materiałach, nawet z wielospadowym dachem o powierzchni ok. 300 metrów pokrytym dachówką cementową, maksymalnie do 160 metrów powierzchni netto, 195 metrów powierzchni zabudowy, cały w ogrzewaniu podłogowym z kotłem na paliwo stałe, bez ekip. Tylko i wyłącznie własnymi rękoma do stanu deweloperskiego, czyli jeszcze trzeba mieć pieniążki na urządzenie tego domostwa, zagospodarowanie terenu jak i na zakup samej działki. Z miłą chęcią czytam ten wątek, ale nie w kwestii informacyjnej, a w celu poprawienia humoru.

----------


## DEZET

Ostrożnie dorzuciłbym do tych 230k, jeszcze ze 20k ze względu na to ,że mało jest osób, które zbudują cały, tak duży dom własnymi rękoma, więc jakaś ekipa wejdzie- choćby do dachu. Ja celuję u siebie w ok.230k (152m2 zabudowy) do zamieszkania. Czy się uda zobaczymy.

----------


## Xerses

> Ostrożnie dorzuciłbym do tych 230k, jeszcze ze 20k ze względu na to ,że mało jest osób, które zbudują cały, tak duży dom własnymi rękoma, więc jakaś ekipa wejdzie- choćby do dachu. Ja celuję u siebie w ok.230k (152m2 zabudowy) do zamieszkania. Czy się uda zobaczymy.


Mam 190 m2 zabudowy - ponad 230 m2 po podłodze (parter +poddasze). Budowałem sam od podstaw. Oczywiście samemu wszystkiego nie zrobisz - bo tynki hydraulika elektryka, płytki itp( - no cóz na coniektóre prace się bym może podjał ale jakbym miał spaprac - szkoda roboty i materiału) i całość do tzw stanu przed zakupem mebli wanien itp rzeczy wyniosła mnie w okolicach 250 tysięcy . Oczywiście pozostaje kwestia  z jakich materiałów się wykonuje itd. Mozna było taniej........ ale i też drożej  :smile:  Jak ktos chce znac szczegóły podziele się informacją.  :smile: 

Gdybym musiał zapłacić za robote którą sam wykonałem........  grubo ponad 300k

----------


## bowess

Sprawdziłam, że taki sam domek chciała budować *viola1*. Jakoś nie została zmiażdżona krytyką.  :smile:  *dr_au* jak zawsze napisał o tym, że metr małego domu kosztuje średnio więcej, a sugestie przemyślenia sprawy wiązały się raczej z tym, że nie było konkretnej koncepcji samego domu - czy parter czy z poddaszem, jakie ogrzewanie (autorka brała pod uwagę prąd + ekogroszek, a w projekcie nie ma kotłowni) i jeszcze do tego rozważania, jak finansować budowę.

*ps82* koncepcja wstępnie jest w miarę ok. Osobiście wybrałabym ścianę 2W z materiału konstrukcyjnego, który lokalnie będzie najatrakcyjniejszy cenowo. Może BK 24, może silikaty 18 - jak sam uważasz. Okna - zdecydowanie po jednym w sypialni, w części dziennej tak, żeby było "ustawnie" i stosownie wielkością do stron świata. Podłogówka to nie żadna ekstrawagancja, a akumuluje ciepło i nie musi grzać tak często i intensywnie jak zwykły grzejnik. Wentylacja na małej Lunie będzie ok. Dach - dopóki nie ma działki, to właściwie nie ma co gdybać za wiele. W mojej okolicy dachy płaskie aktualnie są nieakceptowalne urzędowo.
W kosztorysach nie jest uwzględnione wykończenie wewnętrzne - jest rozpiska, jak się kliknie w "rozwiń".
Co tam jeszcze. Projekt - najlepiej dobierać do działki. Jest parę takich małych projektów (Primaluna, Zalas, Miłków, Miniatura, Mikro, Z11) - jak będzie działka, to zobaczysz, w którym najmniej byłoby zmian adaptacyjnych.

----------


## dr_au

Bowess - coś mi się zdaje, że zaczynam sie zapętlać. Powinienem mniej pracować :/

----------


## bowess

Ale o co chodzi, mój ulubiony doktorze? Sama prawda to przecież, a że od czasu do czasu ktoś przypomni to i dobrze.  :smile: 
Zawsze przyklaskuję idei, żeby pracować mniej.  :wink:

----------


## Xerses

> Witam!
> 
> Od dluzszego czasu rozwazamy z zona ucieczke z blokowiska na zblizony metraz 'w terenie' - patrzac na srednia wielkosc budynkow na tym forum az strach (i wstyd) tworzyc tego posta... ale mieszkanie w nowszym budownictwie / ciekawszej okolcy = 5k/m2 co jest przytlaczajaca kwota za kolejne blokowisko - alternatywa, ziemia + projekt +ekipa...
> 
> Jaka jest realna szansa zmieszczenia sie w kosztorysie 70k netto za stan surowy zamkniety dla tego projektu: http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...photo_id=33274 ? Ew jakis podobny projekt ~55m2, 2 pokoje, niski koszt budowy (lazienka obok kuchni itp itd).
> 
> Jakiej kwoty spodziewac sie zeby przejsc z SSZ na wykonczony/'pod klucz'?


Zależy od standardu wykończenia. często mówi się że koszt wykończenia jest równy kosztowi budowy.




> Z modyfikacji:
> 0. myslalem nad 1w sciana z protherm/ytong, ale pewnie zima zbankrutuje - alternatywa pustak + styropian?


Odpuść sobie pustaka. nie te czasy nie ta technologia. Może być Ytong + styropian 




> 1. chcieli bysmy zmniejszyc ilosc okien po jednej sztuce w sypialniach (troche wieksze), podobnie w salonie, gora dol wieksze i lewa sciana duze 'balkonowe' przesuwne + brak tarasu (schodki na trawe) - ma to sens czy zostac przy orginalnym projekcie, gdzie madre glowy przeliczyly oplacalnosc?


Ilość okien zawsze zwiekszy koszty budowy i strat ciepła. Pomieszczenia sa małe więc likwidacja po jednym - zwiększenie pozostałego ma sens. Pamietaj że musi być - przy tej operacji - zachowany rozsądek  aby było odpowiednie światło dzienne.




> 2. ogrzewanie: proponowany jest kociol na gaz, jak powszechnie wiadomo na tanszych (pozamiejskich) dzialkach nie uswiadczy sie tego paliwa przez wiele lat, wiec postanowilismy zaryzykowac prad - zadnych podlogowkowych ektrawagancji, zwykle grzejniki, super jak by byly bezobslugowe (termostat?)


Nie masz kotłowni, więc w zasadzie - jeśli na działce lub w okolicy nie ma gazu - pozostaje tylko prąd. Stąd patrz punkt odnośnie pustaka. To nie jest materiał na dom ogrzewany prądem.



> 3. w zw z powyzszym, budowa ew komina to nie potrzebny koszt, ale milo by bylo miec kontrole nad obiegiem powietrza - wentylacja mechaniczna, najprostsza, jaki koszt extra przy tak malym metrazu? (calosc bedzie latwa do rozlozenia na nieuzytowym poddaszu)


Tu sie nie wypowiadam  :smile: 



> 4. jesli plan zabudowy pozwoli warto (koszta) brnac 1spadowy dach?


Domek bedzie mały - konstrukcja nieskomplikowana, materiału dużo nie pójdzie, ja bym pozostawił, sa przeciez równiez wazne względy estetyczne.
Ale to moje zdanie



> 5. lazienka = tylko i wylacznie prysznic (tzw electric shower, przeplywowy, prad) - z kosztami jestem pogodzony, ale nie wiem co z odplywem, tania dzialka = brak kanalizacji -> szambo/oczyszczalnia, jakie sa koszta tych rozwiazan (bo pewnie nie sa uwzglednione w projekcie)?


Jesli juz to oczyszczalnia



> Jakie jeszcze dodatkowe koszta sa pominiete w kosztorysach projektow muratora? Oplaty administracyjne? Jakich kwot sie spodziewac?
> 
> Gdyby ktos mial chwile czasu aby uswiadomic 'blokersa' bylbym bardzo wdzieczny.  
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam! Pawel


Koszty administracyjne - zalezne od regionu. Opłaty w urzedach raczej stałe, ale pozostałe typu media , KB itd - różnie z tym bywa. Napewno sumy idą w tysiące - i to niemałe.

Pozdro

----------


## dudek6311

Jaka jest realna szansa zmieszczenia sie w kosztorysie 70k netto za stan surowy zamkniety dla tego projektu: http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...photo_id=33274 ? Ew jakis podobny projekt ~55m2, 2 pokoje, niski koszt budowy (lazienka obok kuchni itp itd).


Może zajrzyj na strone pracowni z500, projekt z87. Jest troche wiekszy metraz, ale jest pomieszczenie gospodarcze, bez ktorego trudno sie obyc

pozdrawiam

----------


## dr_au

*ps82* -  Koszty papierologii w uproszczeniu (Małopolska):

- projekt 1800
- adaptacja (brak zmian, po prostu wpisanie na działkę) 1000-1500 zł
- koszty uzgodnień, odpisów z planu zagospodarowania, mapek, odpisów z KW, opłaty skarbowej od pozwolenia, w zależności od warunków - 500-1000 zł
- mapa do celów projektowych 800-1600 zł  
- badania geologiczne średnio 650 zł
- wytyczenie budynku 400-500 zł 

Czyli koszty startowe dla małego domku to mniej więcej od 6 tys. Mam nadzieję, że o niczym nie zapomniałem. Do tego dochodzą koszty projektów przyłączy, odbioru itp. (mniej więcej drugie tyle). Jeżeli ogląda się każdą złotówkę, to warto też uwzględnić koszty tymczasowego ogrodzenia, blaszaka i sławojki/toitoia. 

Prawdę powiedziawszy bardziej można popłynąć na kwestiach związanych z działką. Bardzo drogie są wszelkiego rodzaju roboty ziemne (zdejmowanie lub dorzucanie iluś cm gruntu) budowa na stoku, budowa w trudnych warunkach gruntowych. Koszty lecą w kosmos, jeżeli media trzeba daleko ciągnąć albo drogę prowadzić. Tania w budowie jest płaska, sucha działka, z dojazdem i uzbrojona. Niestety takie są zazwyczaj drogie.

----------


## bowess

Dziś kocioł przestawiony na tryb "bałwanek".  :smile:  Sezon grzewczy u nas rozpoczęty. Na razie leciutko - idzie woda 27 stopni.

----------


## DEZET

> Dziś kocioł przestawiony na tryb "bałwanek".  Sezon grzewczy u nas rozpoczęty. Na razie leciutko - idzie woda 27 stopni.


Woda w podłogówkę?

----------


## bowess

We wszystko - w grzejniczki na poddaszu też. Na kotle ustawione 27.

----------


## nita83

*ps* koszty  dodatkowe (woj. pomorskie)
geodeta 600 zł
energa 2210,78 zł (podłączenie, bo prąd był w drodze)
projekt adaptacja i wszystkie duperelki do niego  4500 zł
woda 1800 (podłączenie, woda w drodze)
notariusz ok 3000 zł

----------


## kubaar

Pani i Panowie, 

Mam małą prośbę, jesteście specami od taniego budowania, podsuńcie mi jakies pomyśły na przeprojektowanie Liv 3 g2 http://www.tooba.pl/serwis?action=sA...5&mirrorView=0   z 2 duzych okien chyba zrezygnuje, zastanawiam sie co jeszcze moznaby zrobic zeby go potanic bo w budowie to on chyba zbyt tani nie bedzie... :Confused:

----------


## anetina

mnie to sie rzuca od razu ten korytarz - 8
jest on wiekszy niz te dwa pokoje  :smile: 

potrzebne takie wielkie okna w jadalni? a w salonie to pewnie by sie przydaly  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Zrezygnować z okien przesuwnych, zrobić normalne, a częściowo stałe. W sypialni jest za dużo okien - to pierwsze przy wejściu będzie pewnie stale zasłonięte, bo wszystko widać. W salonie też bym wywaliła to pierwsze skrzydło przy tv - światła jest dosyć, miejsca na ścianie - na styk. Można też wywalić te wąskie okienka wykuszowe w sypialniach, choć pewnie taniej byłoby cały wykusz  :wink:  - ale on w sumie jest fajny...

----------


## kubaar

Korytarz bedzie jakos przeprojektowany, jeszcze nie mam pojecia jak, ale jest za duzy. W jadalni bedzie zwykle okno zamiast przesuwnego(mniejsze), w sypialni to z wyjsciem na taras zostaje, to drugie moze byc zlikwidowane chyba... Kocur, czy likwidacja tego "pseudo" wykuszu w sypialniach zachowa estetyke domu? Bo jestem za, chyba koszty tez beda mniejsze dzieki temu ... w salonie jedno okno bedzie stale, jedno hs. Probuje rozkminic mniej wiecej stan developerski tego projektu metoda gospodarcza, nie chce sie wladowac w cos co mam pozniej splacac niewiadomo ile. Wielkie dzieki Wam za uwagi, naprawde doceniam

----------


## bury_kocur

To może wywal tylko te wąskie okna w wykuszu - moim zdaniem one nic nie wnoszą do estetyki, a co najmniej po tysiączku od sztuki do kosztów...
Ale tak w ogóle - to nie jest dom do tego wątku, chyba że masz hurtownię budowlaną  :smile:

----------


## kubaar

> To może wywal tylko te wąskie okna w wykuszu - moim zdaniem one nic nie wnoszą do estetyki, a co najmniej po tysiączku od sztuki do kosztów...
> Ale tak w ogóle - to nie jest dom do tego wątku, chyba że masz hurtownię budowlaną


Nie mam hurtowni  :wink:  przepraszam za off topa, ale tutaj zagladacie regularnie i przeczytalem caly watek od poczatku - tu siedza ludzie ktorzy wydaja sie miec pojecie o tym gdzie oszczedzic  :wink:  dodam ze nie przewiduje stropu w domu i okna dachowe odpadaja.

----------


## bury_kocur

Hm, to trudna sprawa - bo po prostu tego domu nie można moim zdaniem poddać radykalnym cięciom budżetowym, straci urok i styl. On jest zaprojektowany na jakiś tam budżet (nie z tych bardzo skromnych  :wink: ) i trzeba się z tym liczyć. Zaoszczędzić można na wykończeniu elewacji, na nieużytkowym poddaszu (tylko znów - wielkie poddasze, metrów do diabła i trochę i na tym hektary dachu - to są pieniądze, które trzeba wydać, a nic z tego realnie nie będzie. Może choć spłaszczyć dach do 20-25 stopni?). Reszta, oprócz obrysu bryły i okien, jest zaprojektowana raczej sensownie, więc nie ma z czego tak ostro ciąć. No, zawsze można z wykończeniówki  :wink:  - ale znów, ten dom w słabym, niskobudżetowym wykończeniu będzie porażką.

----------


## kubaar

Kocurze dzieki za opinie, przeniose się do domu za 300tys choc zdaje sobie sprawe ze to tez nie jest moj przedzial kosztow, chcialbym za 350tys wejsc do niego. Duzo zrobie sam ale chce wycenic "na zas" zeby sie nie zdziwic- dlatego pytam madrzejszych co juz budowali. Wykonczeniowke zrobie sam - wszystko procz plytek bo ani ja ani tesc nie umiemy dobrze, a kiepsko to ja nie chce robic :wink:  elewacje z ociepleniem tez sami. Poddasze tutaj nie jest potrzebne i chyba jednak taka parterowka powinna taniej wyjsc niz ta sama powierzchnia na 2 poziomach... Instalacje beda taniej niz zwykla firma, ale nie za darmo- nie ma sie co napalac. Chce ekogroszek ale nie wiem czy nie zrobie tez gazu a to juz duzy koszt + oczywiscie podlogowka(samemu). Chce to rozlozyc w czasie na 3 lata i zastanawiam sie poprostu czy sie uda czy nie, mi i drugiej polowce sie bardzo podoba ale nie mam zamiaru placic kredytu przez 30 lat i odmawiac sobie szeroko pojetego zycia. Dlatego pytam czy jest sens czy siasc i szukac innego projektu. Dzieki za wszystkie odpowiedzi :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Kosztowo domek podobny do mojego i powiem ci, że nas wychodzi na razie sporo mniej niż na stronie projektanta, ale to ze względu na robociznę i pełne zaangażowanie w budowę. Zaplanować z góry jest bardzo ciężko, bo koszty przeważnie robią drobne rzeczy, które ciężko policzyć...My na razie najbardziej się przeliczyliśmy z ilością drewna  :wink:  no ale u nas są 2 stropy. 
Czyli można to zrobić tak jak wszędzie piszą, policzyć z grubsza materiał i dodać 20%  :wink:

----------


## rania

> Pani i Panowie, 
> 
> Mam małą prośbę, jesteście specami od taniego budowania, podsuńcie mi jakies pomyśły na przeprojektowanie Liv 3 g2 http://www.tooba.pl/serwis?action=sA...5&mirrorView=0   z 2 duzych okien chyba zrezygnuje, zastanawiam sie co jeszcze moznaby zrobic zeby go potanic bo w budowie to on chyba zbyt tani nie bedzie...


Ten efektowny bungalow nie jest z serii domy za 200tys i pozbawiony dużych okien i innych "smaczków" będzie zupełnie "do siebie nie podobny". Nie lepiej wybrać projekt tani w budowie zamiast dziadowania wg tego projektu?

----------


## Tercjuszek

Dokładnie, zgadzam się z przedmówcą. Jak już ktoś chce bardzoi tanio wybudować dom (i potem zazwyczaj dopłacać w czasie eksploatacji) to trzeba wybrać dobry w sensie tani projekt, a nie jakiś wypas i potem bidować.

----------


## DEZET

*kubaar* - nie brałbym na Twoim miejscu tego projektu pod uwagę- za dużo zmian chcesz/musisz przeprowadzić. Trochę to bez sensu, jak piszą przedmówcy. Na szybko to mi się nie podoba umiejscowienie początku schodów, korytarz do zmiany, okna- wywalenie tych maleńkich w rogach pokoi oraz zamiana przesuwnych drzwi tarasowych na zwykłe otwierane i oczywiście 1 sztuka zamiast 3. Taniej wyjdą duże fix-y zamiast okien otwieranych w tych miejscach.
Jeśli poddasze niepotrzebne- odpadną schody i okna dachowe. Zbyteczne 2 okna w garażu- starczy jedno lub wcale. Okno w sypialni 9 za duże; wyjście na taras -zastanawiam się ile razy bym wyszedł na taras w pidżamie lub slipach  :wink:  "Połamany" dach też będzie kosztował. Najwięcej myślę możesz zyskać na robociźnie, bo tu głównie (przynajmniej ja) widzę oszczędności.
Reasumując- szukaj innego projektu parterówki. Rozpisz co jest Ci potrzebne, usytuowanie domu na działce i po tym szukaj domu dla siebie. Szukanie projektu zajmuje dużo czasu: rok- dwa ale warto szukać niż męczyć się i "potem bidować". Powodzenia.

----------


## bowess

Liv to taki projekt do kupienia oczami. 350 to niezły budżet, ale jeżeli ma być ładnie (a nie efekt szara buda zaciągnięta klejem i niedoróbki w środku) i pod klucz, to sugerowałabym następujące uproszczenie projektu:
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z203,Part...t-general-info
 :smile: 
Właściwie ma to samo, a jest trochę mniejszy, mniej ma metrów "zmarnowanych" na komunikację, mniej poskakane ściany, mniejszy kąt dachu i konstrukcję z wiązarów od razu w projekcie. Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby odgapić kolorystykę i detale elewacji z Liv, bo bryła bardzo podobna.

Co do potaniania projektu to takie uwagi mam: przy tym kształcie dachu z blachy będzie od cholery odpadu, jeżeli przeprojektowywać dach to trzeba mieć dobrego konstruktora, który faktycznie uczciwie przeliczy więźbę, żeby drewna poszło mniej. No i to, co już było wspominane - tańsze okna, w parterze nie ma problemu z umyciem fiksów. Raczej polecam projekt, w którym nie trzeba tyle potaniać. No i jeszcze jedno - 170m2 po podłogach to już mogłoby wyjść taniej poddasze użytkowe. Wiele zależy od rozwiązań szczegółowych, ale przy takim metrażu to już jest bardzo dużo dachu i fundamentów w parterówce.

----------


## lukep3

> Liv to taki projekt do kupienia oczami. 350 to niezły budżet, ale jeżeli ma być ładnie (a nie efekt szara buda zaciągnięta klejem i niedoróbki w środku) i pod klucz, to sugerowałabym następujące uproszczenie projektu:
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z203,Part...t-general-info
> 
> Właściwie ma to samo, a jest trochę mniejszy, mniej ma metrów "zmarnowanych" na komunikację, mniej poskakane ściany, mniejszy kąt dachu i konstrukcję z wiązarów od razu w projekcie. Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby odgapić kolorystykę i detale elewacji z Liv, bo bryła bardzo podobna.
> 
> Co do potaniania projektu to takie uwagi mam: przy tym kształcie dachu z blachy będzie od cholery odpadu, jeżeli przeprojektowywać dach to trzeba mieć dobrego konstruktora, który faktycznie uczciwie przeliczy więźbę, żeby drewna poszło mniej. No i to, co już było wspominane - tańsze okna, w parterze nie ma problemu z umyciem fiksów. Raczej polecam projekt, w którym nie trzeba tyle potaniać. No i jeszcze jedno - 170m2 po podłogach to już mogłoby wyjść taniej poddasze użytkowe. Wiele zależy od rozwiązań szczegółowych, ale przy takim metrażu to już jest bardzo dużo dachu i fundamentów w parterówce.


350 to niezły budżet ale na same materiały - w całości lub wj części samemu będzie raczej ciężkawo - np chyba że pooszczędzasz na materiałach..

----------


## bowess

350 to niezły budżet na budowę niezbyt dużego domu jednorodzinnego.  :smile:  Nigdzie nie nadmieniam, że jest to budżet dobry na Liv 3 2G.  :wink:

----------


## kubaar

> Ten efektowny bungalow nie jest z serii domy za 200tys i pozbawiony dużych okien i innych "smaczków" będzie zupełnie "do siebie nie podobny". Nie lepiej wybrać projekt tani w budowie zamiast dziadowania wg tego projektu?


Dlatego szukam obiektywnych oraz subjektywnych opini na temat czy da sie cos/ czy jest sens ten projekt modyfikowac i czy bedzie sie dalo go "potanic", rozumiem ze 200tys za ten projekt to mowa szalenca  :smile:  




> *kubaar* - nie brałbym na Twoim miejscu tego projektu pod uwagę- za dużo zmian chcesz/musisz przeprowadzić. (…)
> Reasumując- szukaj innego projektu parterówki. Rozpisz co jest Ci potrzebne, usytuowanie domu na działce i po tym szukaj domu dla siebie. Szukanie projektu zajmuje dużo czasu: rok- dwa ale warto szukać niż męczyć się i "potem bidować". Powodzenia.


Jak wyglada wspolpraca z architektem w sprawie indywidualnego projektu? Czy to dziala na zasadzie „Panie, potrzeba mi to, to i to i ma to wyglądać mniej wiecej tak, jednak uprościć żeby było taniej w budowie” i on przedstawi propozycje? Może to durne pytanie ale szczerze to nei mam pojecia…




> Liv to taki projekt do kupienia oczami. 350 to niezły budżet, ale jeżeli ma być ładnie (a nie efekt szara buda zaciągnięta klejem i niedoróbki w środku) i pod klucz, to sugerowałabym następujące uproszczenie projektu:
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z203,Part...t-general-info
> 
> Właściwie ma to samo, a jest trochę mniejszy, mniej ma metrów "zmarnowanych" na komunikację, mniej poskakane ściany, mniejszy kąt dachu i konstrukcję z wiązarów od razu w projekcie. Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby odgapić kolorystykę i detale elewacji z Liv, bo bryła bardzo podobna.


Troche masz racje, jest po prostu bardzo ladny dlatego probuje dojsc do tego czy da się czy się nie da w tych a takich piniondzach :smile:  Wiem ze z paru duzych przeszklen nie zrezygnuje bo mi się to podoba  :smile:  i zdaje sobie sprawe ze to nie jest do konca ekonomiczne. Wiecej dziwactw i „zachciajek” nie pamiętam :smile:  Jak myslisz, tak czysto teoretycznie i na pale, ile taniej by wyszedl ten projekt w porownaiu do Liv? 10/20%?  




> 350 to niezły budżet na budowę niezbyt dużego domu jednorodzinnego.  Nigdzie nie nadmieniam, że jest to budżet dobry na Liv 3 2G.


Mam nadzieje jak slysze za ile pieniędzy ludzie domy stawiaja, z tymi wszystkimi pierdółkami w stylu  4 lukarni, 10 wykuszy i 15 balkonow – które nie sa do niczego potrzebne to depreche lapie…

Dziękuje Wam za opinie!

----------


## Xerses

> Dlatego szukam obiektywnych oraz subjektywnych opini na temat czy da sie cos/ czy jest sens ten projekt modyfikowac i czy bedzie sie dalo go "potanic", rozumiem ze 200tys za ten projekt to mowa szalenca


Może i ja wtrące swoje pięc groszy. Z korytarzem nie powojujesz za dużo bo tam wszędzie ściany nośne. A każda taka zmiana wpływa na pozostałe elementy domu. Poza tym ich usytuowanie wpłynąc może na rozkład sił dachu. Tutaj  musisz skonsultowac to z odpowiednimi ludźmi. Wogóle zgodzę się z przedmówcami że zbyt daleko idace zmiany tylko zmasakrują ten dom. Wybrałeś chate dla oka  - a takie niestety kosztują.



> Jak wyglada wspolpraca z architektem w sprawie indywidualnego projektu? Czy to dziala na zasadzie „Panie, potrzeba mi to, to i to i ma to wyglądać mniej wiecej tak, jednak uprościć żeby było taniej w budowie” i on przedstawi propozycje? Może to durne pytanie ale szczerze to nei mam pojecia…



Generalnie tak. Zazwyczaj tacy ludzie maja juz jakies swoje projekty i przemyślenia i na bazie takowych określą Twoje potrzeby. Nie jest to jednak tanie  :smile: 



> Troche masz racje, jest po prostu bardzo ladny dlatego probuje dojsc do tego czy da się czy się nie da w tych a takich piniondzach Wiem ze z paru duzych przeszklen nie zrezygnuje bo mi się to podoba  i zdaje sobie sprawe ze to nie jest do konca ekonomiczne. Wiecej dziwactw i „zachciajek” nie pamiętam Jak myslisz, tak czysto teoretycznie i na pale, ile taniej by wyszedl ten projekt w porownaiu do Liv? 10/20%?


Poszukaj może projektu typowej parterówki - a nie parteru z poddaszem i przerabianie tego........




> Mam nadzieje jak slysze za ile pieniędzy ludzie domy stawiaja, z tymi wszystkimi pierdółkami w stylu  4 lukarni, 10 wykuszy i 15 balkonow – które nie sa do niczego potrzebne to depreche lapie…
> 
> Dziękuje Wam za opinie!


no widzisz a sam sobie wziąłeś dom z dachem za 80 tysiaków  :smile: , takie chaty to jednak nie na tym forum  :big grin:

----------


## dr_au

> Jak wyglada wspolpraca z architektem w sprawie indywidualnego projektu? Czy to dziala na zasadzie „Panie, potrzeba mi to, to i to i ma to wyglądać mniej wiecej tak, jednak uprościć żeby było taniej w budowie” i on przedstawi propozycje? Może to durne pytanie ale szczerze to nei mam pojecia…


Różnie. Ja jakieś 1,5 roku użerałem się z architektami. Dopiero czwarty dał radę, za to dobrze i w bardzo przyzwoitej cenie. Ale ja zrobiłem klika błędów taktycznych  :wink: . Generalnie w modelu wzorcowym współpraca powinna wyglądać tak, że ty przedstawiasz swoje potrzeby (ile domowników, jakie pokoje do jakiego celu, co w tych pokojach, co w łazienkach itp.), a architekt ustala na tej podstawie program funkcjonalny i rysuje dom. W praktyce bardzo różnie to bywa. U mnie udało się dopiero, jak narysowałem układ funkcjonalny domu i jego ustawienie na działce, a architekt ubrał to w odpowiednią i estetyczną formę. Generalnie jedna rada - jeżeli wybierasz architekta, jego prace MUSZĄ ci się podobać. Musi myśleć w podobny sposób jak ty. Inaczej będzie klops.

Projekt indywidualny warto wykonać co najmniej zawsze, jeżeli masz nietypową działkę (taką, na której standardowy dom nie tuszuje wad i nie eksponuje zalet), trudny plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego albo szczególne upodobania estetyczne. Ja się ileś razy przymierzałem do projektów gotowych (jeden nawet kupiłem), ale zawsze kończyło się na tym samym - pomijając względy estetyczne ciężko było coś dopasować na działkę, zachować wymogi planu zagospodarowania i spełnić wymogi funkcjonalne. W każdym projekcie trzeba było tyle zmieniać, że prościej było zrobić to od nowa.   




> Troche masz racje, jest po prostu bardzo ladny dlatego probuje dojsc do tego czy da się czy się nie da w tych a takich piniondzach Wiem ze z paru duzych przeszklen nie zrezygnuje bo mi się to podoba  i zdaje sobie sprawe ze to nie jest do konca ekonomiczne. Wiecej dziwactw i „zachciajek” nie pamiętam Jak myslisz, tak czysto teoretycznie i na pale, ile taniej by wyszedl ten projekt w porownaiu do Liv? 10/20%?


Obawiam się, że wszelkie przeróbki, zmiana materiałów elewacyjnych, zmiana wielkości domu i inne warianty oszczędnościowe zrobią z tego domu karykaturę. Jeżeli zależy ci na wyglądzie znajdź (albo zamów) projekt, który zrealizujesz bez zmian (przynajmniej z zewnątrz) od a do z. Projekt to mimo wszystko jakiś zamysł architekta, jego utwór. Lepszy lub gorszy, ale w tym wypadku chyba raczej lepszy, skoro wybierasz go ze względu na urodę. Wszystkie zmiany "żeby taniej" niestety odbijają się na wyglądzie.

Niestety dom, który byłby zarazem tani i ładny, jest bardzo trudno zaprojektować. Swego czasu podawałem kilka tego rodzaju przykładów. Na forum taki dom buduje bury_kocur.  W pozostałych przypadkach uroda bierze się głównie z dużych przeszkleń, rozrzeźbionej bryły, szlachetnych materiałów elewacyjnych. To nie jest i nie musi być bardzo drogie, ale nie jest też strasznie tanie. Ja sam machnąłem ręką i ostatecznie zgodziłem się na pokomplikowaną bryłę i 120 m2 drewna na elewacji. Oj, będzie bolało przy płaceniu :/, niemniej mam szczery zamiar dom w takiej postaci zbudować.




> Mam nadzieje jak slysze za ile pieniędzy ludzie domy stawiaja, z tymi wszystkimi pierdółkami w stylu  4 lukarni, 10 wykuszy i 15 balkonow – które nie sa do niczego potrzebne to depreche lapie…
> 
> Dziękuje Wam za opinie!


eeee.... bo z kosztami budowy domu jest trochę tak, jak - excusez le mot - z długością penisa. Często te podawane nie mają wiele wspólnego z rzeczywistością.

----------


## bowess

Z203 na moje wyczucie i ze zrobieniem paru rzeczy własnymi rękami (tak jak wspominasz) powinien się zmieścić 350 pod klucz, nawet trochę nowego wyposażenia można w tej cenie spróbować zmieścić. Liv 3 2g tak jak jest (z poddaszem do zaadaptownia, to przynajmniej 500, jakby wprowadzić trochę zmian potaniających, może udałoby się zejść do 400.
Oczywiście układ okien w części dziennej można sobie skopiować - to jest dużo prostsza zmiana adaptacyjna niż przekonstruowanie dachu, czy suwanie ściany nośnej.
Przekolorowałam dla porównania i wyrzuciłam drewnianą pergolkę. Nie ma co się za bardzo elewacją sugerować, bo wszystko jest do zrobienia pod własny gust.

----------


## Xerses

> eeee.... bo z kosztami budowy domu jest trochę tak, jak - excusez le mot - z długością penisa. Często te podawane nie mają wiele wspólnego z rzeczywistością.


Buhahahahaha ale zajebisty tekst usmiałem sie do łez  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## kubaar

Dziekuje Wam wszystkim za opinie! trzeba bedzie sie chyba porozgladac za innym projektem, ew z architektem cos porozmawiac i zrobic indywidualnie. Powiedzcie mi jeszcze, jak wg Was maja sie do rzeczywistosci wyceny studia Z500? Bowess - przyjrze sie temu projektowi i pokaze drugiej polowce i zobaczymym, naprawde nieduza roznica w wygladzie, dziekuje! Kuba

----------


## NieJan

> Powiedzcie mi jeszcze, jak wg Was maja sie do rzeczywistosci wyceny studia Z500?


Mają się tak, jak iloczyn powierzchni i około 1630zł... czyli nijak. O czym poinformowała mnie pani z z500 kidy pytalem o dziwne koszty podane dla kilku domów.

----------


## water-sprite

Dokładnie, pracownia z500 zaniża "kosztorysy", żeby sprzedać więcej projektów. Sama kupiłam od nich projekt z zestawieniem materałów (dodatkowe 50zł o ile dobrze pamiętam) i ceny tam podane nijak się mają do rzeczywistości np. pręt żebrowany fi 12-14 - 2,24 zł/kg czy beton B20 w cenie 170zł/m3. Chyba że to ceny bez vatu, ale i tak ciężko takie znaleźć.

----------


## mest

To ja też mam pytanie odnośnie domu z biura z500, mianowicie o z8 czy zdołam go wybudować i zamieszkać za kwotę 250 tys. zl? Oczywiście kwota nie obejmuje działki.

----------


## kubaar

> Mają się tak, jak iloczyn powierzchni i około 1630zł... czyli nijak. O czym poinformowała mnie pani z z500 kidy pytalem o dziwne koszty podane dla kilku domów.


tak wlasnie myslalem...

----------


## bowess

*mest* moim zdaniem tak. To jest projekt, który majsterkujący i mniej wymagający w kwestii materiałów wykończeniowych inwestorzy mogą próbować zamknąć nawet w 200 tysiącach. W komentarzach na stronie z500 nawet są oferty firm budowlanych - do deweloperki za 157 tys. albo za 171 tys., czyli tyle systemem zleconym. Jest również dziennik budowy i tam inwestorzy przekroczyli 250, ale poczytaj - zobaczysz, czy możesz z czegoś co oni mają zrezygnować, albo kupić, zrobić taniej.

*kubaar* na stronach biur projektowych kosztorysy są zawsze przynajmniej skrótowo opisane. Z500 zamieszcza szacunkowe i liczone bardzo skromnie za m2, Archipelag i Archon jak mają zestawienie materiałów to dają kosztorys z niego policzony, a jak projekt nowy, to szacunkowy, Archeton ma też kosztorysy liczone z materiałów, ale na przykład instalacje podają szacunkowo, bo to zwykle przy realizacji podlega modyfikacjom. Trzeba dokładnie czytać opisy, co kto w zakładkę "kosztorys" wrzuca.

----------


## NieJan

> W komentarzach na stronie z500 nawet są oferty firm budowlanych - do deweloperki za 157 tys. albo za 171 tys., czyli tyle systemem zleconym.


Ciekawe tylko, ze obie te ceny podaje ta sama osoba- nie ujawniając tego faktu...
Ciekaw jestem realizacji tej firmy, na stronie nie mają zbyt wielu zdjęć. W ofercie wyłącznie budowa parterówek bez poddasza użytkowego, z dachem dwuspadowym.

----------


## gorbag

> To ja też mam pytanie odnośnie domu z biura z500, mianowicie o z8 czy zdołam go wybudować i zamieszkać za kwotę 250 tys. zl? Oczywiście kwota nie obejmuje działki.


SSO wyjdzie mi w okolicach 90-95tys. zł. Praktycznie bez pracy własnej, najdroższy wykonawca z castingu, materiałów nie zamawiałem sam, a na pewno mogłyby być tańsze. Oceniam że na tym etapie jakieś 15-20 tys. można by oszczędzić, przy czym nadal nie murując samemu, tylko biorąc tańsze ekipy i zamawiając samemu materiały, czy wybierając rozwiązania alternatywne. Mimo to na razie nie żałuję wyborów. Może zacznę żałować jak się skończą pieniądze  :smile: 

Jak pobieżnie liczyłem dom do wprowadzenia to wyszło mi 260tys.zł (w tym przyłącza). Od stanu surowego licząc wszystko dość oszczędnie i z udziałem pracy własnej.

----------


## mest

Ja nie zamierzam przy domu nic robić bo się na tym po prostu za bardzo nie znam, co innego teoria a co innego praktyka, być może coś przy wykończeniu uda mi się zrobić samemu bo na tym trochę się znam, ale codziennie pracuję, więc też będzie ciężko. Dom chciałbym wybudować dosyć oszczędny w dalszym użytkowaniu(ogrzewanie) więc na pewno na ocieplenie bym nie żałował pieniędzy. Mam jeszcze inne pytanie. Ile trzeba liczyć na budowę garażu?

*bowess* o których dziennikach mówisz?? Ja znam na razie tylko gorbaga i makowej panienki inne też widziałem ale nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć kosztów, więc jak możesz to podeślij.

----------


## bowess

Jeszcze *tom13* ma dziennik Z8
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ziennik-Budowy
O tym, czy 250 wystarczy na ten dom, moim zdaniem zadecydują głównie instalacje i wykończeniówka. Tu można popłynąć. Na wcześniejszych etapach cudów nie ma - konstrukcja jest prosta. Materiały dociepleniowe to w przypadku pogrubiania styropianu z 15 do 20cm mała różnica procentowa. Większa różnica jest przy zamianie styropianu na wełnę skalną. Na mój dom kompletny system elewacyjny z wełną kosztował 13290zł. Za garaż proponuję liczyć 2k za m2 - jak wyjdzie taniej, to sobie kupisz coś ekstra z materiałów wykończeniowych albo wyposażenia.  :smile: 

*NieJan* nie przyglądałam się bliżej tym ofertom. Myślisz, że to jakich tani "chłyt" marketingowy?

----------


## DEZET

> Ile trzeba liczyć na budowę garażu?


Zależy, czy samodzielny, czy  łączony  z budynkiem. Minimum to jakieś 15tys. Górna granica nieokreślona :wink:

----------


## ..::M:D::..

jak myślicie czy taki projekt:   Z296  http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z296,Przy...a-dzialke.html 
jest możliwy do wykonania , częściowo systemem gospodarczym do stanu deweloperskiego za ok. 250 tyś.

----------


## Xerses

> jak myślicie czy taki projekt:   Z296  http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z296,Przy...a-dzialke.html 
> jest możliwy do wykonania , częściowo systemem gospodarczym do stanu deweloperskiego za ok. 250 tyś.


Myślę że tak. Zależy co masz na myśli mówiąc częściowy system gospodarczy  :smile:  Dom nie jest duży, dach prosty, troche dużo okien dachowych. Ale myśle że spokojnie.

----------


## bowess

No nie wiem. Zależy co rozumiesz przez ten system częściowo gospodarczy. Czy chodzi o to, że na przykład do SSZ będzie system zlecony (jedna większa ekipa), a później będziesz szukał wykonawców do kolejnych robót, czy masz na myśli jakiś wkład własnej pracy? W zasadzie do deweloperskiego na dom typu stodoła tej wielkości powinno 250 wystarczyć, ale tu chyba jest jakiś haczyk w projekcie, skoro kosztorys w wersji minimalnej jest na prawie 167k. Na pewno jest dużo metrów fundamentów (to widać na rzutach), dość sporo metrów ścian nośnych. Zapewne dużo stali i betonu, bo ławy, schody, strop,potężne belki, sporo wieńca x2 i pewnie w kolankowej będą pionowe zbrojenia.  Jest to ogólnie trochę pokombinowany projekt. Ma aż 7 okien połaciowych , a klatka schodowa ciemna, 2 balkony - no ale to samo z siebie wychodzi przez "kopnięcie" połowy bryły, dwa kominy dymowe i sporo kanałów wentylacyjnych (które na rzutach są tak wrysowane, że wiem, że nic nie wiem).

Bez różnych zmian adaptacyjnych, które potanią całość, sądzę, że 250 to będzie za mało.

----------


## ..::M:D::..

Dzięki za odpowiedzi .Jeśli chodzi o częściowy system gospodarczy to może źle się wyraziłem ,ale miałem na myśli mniej więcej coś takiego: 
SSZ przez jedną ekipę (robocizna ok. 35-40k) instalacje , ocieplenie i wiele innych drobniejszych robót we własnym zakresie . Kominów i kanałów z tego projektu by nie było ponieważ planuje WM i ogrzewanie prądem lub PC . Myślałem też o lekkim ok 10-15% nadmuchaniu domku , głównie ze względu na małe pokoje na górze .

----------


## bowess

> Myślałem też o lekkim ok 10-15% nadmuchaniu domku , głównie ze względu na małe pokoje na górze .


Poszukaj alternatywnego projektu - operacja adaptacji przerysowania typu metr tu, pół metra tam, to jest właściwie zrobienie projektu od nowa, a to kosztuje.

----------


## Xerses

> Dzięki za odpowiedzi .Jeśli chodzi o częściowy system gospodarczy to może źle się wyraziłem ,ale miałem na myśli mniej więcej coś takiego: 
> SSZ przez jedną ekipę (robocizna ok. 35-40k) instalacje , ocieplenie i wiele innych drobniejszych robót we własnym zakresie . Kominów i kanałów z tego projektu by nie było ponieważ planuje WM i ogrzewanie prądem lub PC . Myślałem też o lekkim ok 10-15% nadmuchaniu domku , głównie ze względu na małe pokoje na górze .


Zastapienie grawitacji poprze WM wcale nie zmniejszy akurat kosztów budowy......

----------


## DEZET

Raczej zgadzam się z opinią bowess -może być ciężko w podanej kwocie. Jeśli dodatkowo chcesz powiększać dom, to lepiej szukać od razu większego projektu.

----------


## ..::M:D::..

> Zastapienie grawitacji poprze WM wcale nie zmniejszy akurat kosztów budowy......


Myślę o WM bez reku i mam zamiar sam wykonać instalację , natomiast kominów sam nie postawię i wydaję mi się , że będzię to tańsze rozwiązanie>

----------


## ..::M:D::..

Chyba macie rację , generalnie projekt bardzo mi się podoba , tylko te małe pokoiki na górze

----------


## Xerses

> Chyba macie rację , generalnie projekt bardzo mi się podoba , tylko te małe pokoiki na górze


No klitki takie troche.........

----------


## ..::M:D::..

a co powiecie o tym domku , http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4ef30c4abf86f

----------


## bowess

Może od podstaw zacznijmy. Na jaką działkę ma być ten projekt? Poprzedni był na wąską z wjazdem od północy, a ten jest na szerszą z wjazdem od południa.  :smile: 
Na razie cecha wspólna to styl elewacji, czyli na dobrą sprawę rzecz mało istotna.

----------


## ..::M:D::..

No to od początku .Wjazd mam od prawie południowego wschodu , szerokość działki 20,70m , a długość 86m.  Generalnie trudno mi coś dopasować z tych wszystkich gotowców , ale ustawiając te dwa wejściem na wschód mieszczą się i jakoś to nawet wygląda , przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje.

Oczywiście zdaję sobie sprawę , że to już droższy projekt. Może te 200k do stanu SSZ ?

----------


## Frofo007

Proszę użytkowników o ocenę budżetu jaki pochłonie budowa domu wg. tego projektu: http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...C&SearchForm=1

Zmiany w projekcie:
- piwnica pod całym domem
- w salonie tam gdzie są drzwi na taras szyba na całą ścianę z drzwiami

Założenia:
- wynajęta ekipa realizuję budowę do stanu surowego otwartego a resztę prac w większej połowie wykonam sam
- piwnicę narazie zostawiam w stanie surowym
- dom dobrze ocieplony i tani w późniejszej eksploatacji

Pytania:

1. Jaki orientacyjny będzie koszt budowy takiego domu?
2. Czy można doprowadzić do stanu "pod klucz" tylko salon, sypialnie, kuchnie, hol i jedną łazienkę tak aby już móc mieszkać? Reszta pomieszczeń byłaby w stanie surowym i na bieżąco doprowadzana do stanu pod klucz. 
3. Chciałbym zainstalować u siebie mechaniczną wentylacje z rekuperatorem + GWC, czy muszę to robić od razu, czy wystarczy, że uwzględnię to w projekcie a odpowiednie urządzenia dokupię jak znajdą się na nie fundusze?

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedzi.

----------


## miloszenko

> Proszę użytkowników o ocenę budżetu jaki pochłonie budowa domu wg. tego projektu: http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...C&SearchForm=1
> 
> Zmiany w projekcie:
> - piwnica pod całym domem
> - w salonie tam gdzie są drzwi na taras szyba na całą ścianę z drzwiami
> 
> Założenia:
> - wynajęta ekipa realizuję budowę do stanu surowego otwartego a resztę prac w większej połowie wykonam sam
> - piwnicę narazie zostawiam w stanie surowym
> ...


Z ta piwnica to chyba zartujesz, co tam bedzie wegiel i ziemniaki trzymac ? Bedzie to ekstra 30-50 tys jak nic (zalezy jakie warunki gruntowe i co tam chcesz zrobic).

Szyba na cala sciane - nie wiem do jakich wymiarow dojdzie ale pojedyncze szklenie ma swoje ograniczenia, powyzej ktorych moze nie byc gwarancji a kwota isc w w nascie tys. PLN.

Jesli ma byc tanio to garaz w bryle bym odpuscil.

Dach bardzo skomplikowany i drogi. Jego uproszczenie moze przyniesc dobre 20 tys. ulgi. Lepiej zamienic na 2-spadowy akceptowalny uwarunkowaniami planu/WZ.

Ad. 1. Orientacyjnie to mozna szacowac stan surowy i instalacje jak juz wybierzesz co ma byc. Wykonczeniowka gornej granicy nie ma, ale przyjmij sobie bezpiecznie stan pod kluc z meblami 3 tys /m2 domu.
Ad. 2. Malo wygodne rozwiazanie. Lepiej ten dom nieco oproscic, wykonczyc caly i mieszkac spokojnie.
Ad. 3. Przy tych 3 kominach to az sie prosi o WM. Na etapie stanu surowego dobrze wiedziec jak maja isc kanaly i przygotowac wszelkie niezbedne przepusty.

Dluga droga przed Toba i wiele decyzji do podjecia, ale zeby mierzyc w 200 tys to trzeba praktycznie wszystko powyzsze rozwazyc no i wiele zrobic samemu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## miloszenko

> Wiem, że cena dachu zależy od kąta jego nachylenia, użytych materiałów itp. Ale jeżeli już tak generalizujecie i przyjmujecie, że w budowie tańsza jest parterówka do 120m2 niż dom z poddaszem to można też chyba generalizując przyjąć, który dach jest tańszy przy zastosowaniu podobnej jakości materiałów.
> 
> Chyba, że to zbyt skomplikowane i nie można tego tak określić? Tak jak pisałem nie znam się w ogóle na budownictwie, tylko tak na zdrowy rozum budowa dachu o kącie nachylenia 3%, którego nie widać więc można go wykończyć czymkolwiek co się nada nie patrząc na względy estetyczne będzie tańsze od dachu o większym kącie, którego trzeba wykańczać tak aby jakoś się prezentował.


Odgrzebalem przy okazji Twojego starego posta wiec odpowiem:

Dach wykonczony dachowka ceramiczna czy cementowa, maksymalnie prosty, czyli 2-spadowy bez zadnych zagiec  - polowa ceny dachowka plaska, druga polowa ceny dachowki szczytowe, brzegowe, inne !!

Kazde skomplikowanie dachu powieksza koszt dachu wielospadowego.

Dach plaski wykonany ekipa z najprostrzej postaci jest drozszy do pokrycia tej samej powierzchni skosami wykonczonymi typowo, czyli od wewnetrz: karton-gips, folia, welna, wiezba, folia, dachowka. Przy okazji dach powyzej pewnego nachylenia raczej nie przysporzy problemow (oporcz dziur takich jak komin, tu zawsze cos moze poleciec  :smile:  ). Pomijam fakt, ze dach skonsy praktycznie bez problemu znajdzie wykonawce, a dobry wykonawca na dach plaski bedzie drogi i zaproponuje drogie rozwiazania (bo chce spac spokojnie).

Co zrobic z powstalym miejscem pod skosami to juz wybor inwestora, moze byc antresola, dodatkowe pokoje itp.

Co do dyskusji nad smaa parterowka to jest to kwestia indywidualna, ale na pewno do powierzhni 120 m2 jesli tylko miejsce na dzialce pozwoli (a mowimy o dodatkowych 10-15 m2) to lepiej miec parterowke, bedzie wygodniej, raczej taniej i nie powstana pokoje klitki na poddaszu.

Sam mam poddasze uzytkowe. Po miesiacu przywyklem do schodow, ale jak ostatnio przywlokla sie kontuzja to klnalem przez tydzien na nie bo musialem wchodzic po scianie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Piotr_Bodnar

> Jako ze to mój pierwszy post Witam wszystkich!
> Wraz z żoną mocno zastanawiamy sie nad budowa domu jednorodzinnego o wielkości ok. 110m2.
> Sęk w tym ze nie mamy praktycznie żadnych oszczednosci (15 tyś) ani działki pod budowe.
> Do rzeczy na oku mamy działke o wymiarach 23 na 49m za ok 30 tys. Łaczne dochodzy moje i żony na reke to ok 3300zł.
> Zastanawiamy sie wogóle czy jest sens strartowac z naszymi dochodami na taka inwestycje czy nie przerośnie to naszych możliwości???
> Dom budowany byłby systemem gospodarczym, mam szwagra który dużo by mi pomógł. Na oku nie mamy jeszcze zadnego konkretnego projektu.
> Wczesniej zastanawialismy sie nad zakupem domu z rynku wtórnego ale ceny takich domów to juz kosmos przykladowo dom 150,2 do drobnego remontu zaczyna sie od 300 tys wiec mocno myslimy nad budowa. Narazie mamy gdzie mieszkac(u rodziców)
> Jeśli pomyliłem działy z góry przepraszam. Prosze Was o jakies dobre  i szczere rady.


Kompletnie sie nie da.
Za niskie dochody, marne szanse na kredyt.
Macie mieszkanie, któe możecie zastawić pod hipoteke?

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> Kompletnie sie nie da.
> Za niskie dochody, marne szanse na kredyt.
> Macie mieszkanie, któe możecie zastawić pod hipoteke?


bank wcale tak źle nie liczy.. u nas akurat była całkiem inna sytuacja.. przyjmują chyba coś koło 600zł na osobę ( na dwie osoby niechby 1500).. na utrzymanie plus inne koszty raty pożyczki.. czyli 3300-1500 daje 1800 na ratę..   tylko trzeba się zastanowić czy za 1500 utrzymają potem siebie i dom..

----------


## Frofo007

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.




> Z ta piwnica to chyba zartujesz, co tam bedzie wegiel i ziemniaki trzymac ? Bedzie to ekstra 30-50 tys jak nic (zalezy jakie warunki gruntowe i co tam chcesz zrobic).


W piwnicy chcę zrobić w przyszłości: warsztat, siłownię, saunę, pomieszczenie gospodarcze, spiżarnie i co najważniejsze pokój z bilardem, barem, do tego jakiś projektor filmowy się tam wstawi itp. też należy mi się coś od życia  :wink: 

Także dla mnie dom bez piwnicy odpada, chyba że bardziej by się opłacało podnieść górę.




> Dach bardzo skomplikowany i drogi. Jego uproszczenie moze przyniesc dobre 20 tys. ulgi. Lepiej zamienic na 2-spadowy akceptowalny uwarunkowaniami planu/WZ.


Wiem, że najtańszy dach to dach dwuspadowy, jednak w ogóle mi się takie domy nie podobają. Przypominają mi stodoły [bez obrazy dla ludzi, którzy takie coś budują/wybudowali], ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje. Jak już coś budować na przynajmniej połowę życia to niech się choć trochę podoba.

Trochę mnie przestraszyliście z tą wyceną na ponad 300 tyś zł :/ Szukam jakiegoś pomysłu, żeby postawić w miarę sensowny budynek, który będę mógł powoli wykańczać gdy będą na to środki.

----------


## miloszenko

Jesli planujesz w piwnicy takie atrakcje to srodki na nie tez rozumiem sa  :smile: 

Skoro czesc domu wykonczyc masz pozniej, rozumiem z braku srodkow to stol do bilarda stac bedzie pewnie w 2045 roku  :big tongue: 

Lepiej patrz calosciowo na to co tam planujesz, bo fajnie zrobic cos na pozniej ale trzeba miec jeszcze z czego. Jesli to pozniej ma byc za 10-15 lat to lepiej postawic taki dom na jaki CIe stac a jak pozniej beda srodki na bilard to sobie dobudujesz z drewna cos taniego  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Frofo007

Ta piwnica powoduje aż taki wzrost kosztów? Tak jak pisałem, piwnica ma być w stanie surowym [do szacunków kosztów budowy]. Trochę czytałem forum o piwnicach i zazwyczaj jej koszt [dodatkowy] to 20-40 tyś.  Moim zdaniem nie jest to dużo za 2 razy większa powierzchnie, którą można będzie w przyszłości wykorzystać.

Na ile realna jest wycena Archipelagu  budowy metodą oszczędnościową do stanu deweloperskiego z instalacjami za 184490zł?

----------


## Frofo007

> Jesli planujesz w piwnicy takie atrakcje to srodki na nie tez rozumiem sa
> 
> Skoro czesc domu wykonczyc masz pozniej, rozumiem z braku srodkow to stol do bilarda stac bedzie pewnie w 2045 roku
> 
> Lepiej patrz calosciowo na to co tam planujesz, bo fajnie zrobic cos na pozniej ale trzeba miec jeszcze z czego. Jesli to pozniej ma byc za 10-15 lat to lepiej postawic taki dom na jaki CIe stac a jak pozniej beda srodki na bilard to sobie dobudujesz z drewna cos taniego


Mam możliwość inwestowania około 60 tyś rocznie w dom żeby go "rozwijać". Chciałbym aby miał on duży potencjał rozbudowy. Obecnie mieszkam w bloku niestety, jeden pokój zajmują same graty, nie mam gdzie tego trzymać. Marzy mi się duża powierzchnia, którą będę mógł wykorzystać gdy zajdzie taka potrzeba. Nie ukrywam, że chciałbym się zmieścić w 200 tyś do stanu aby tam zamieszkać, czyli kuchnia, salon, sypialnia i jedna łazienka. Reszta może być nawet gołe cegły. Wtedy wynajmuję mieszkanie i powoli sobie codziennie dłubie i wykańczam resztę. Taki mam plan, ale z tego co piszecie to pewnie nie jest realny.

----------


## miloszenko

> Ta piwnica powoduje aż taki wzrost kosztów? Tak jak pisałem, piwnica ma być w stanie surowym [do szacunków kosztów budowy]. Trochę czytałem forum o piwnicach i zazwyczaj jej koszt [dodatkowy] to 20-40 tyś.  Moim zdaniem nie jest to dużo za 2 razy większa powierzchnie, którą można będzie w przyszłości wykorzystać.
> 
> Na ile realna jest wycena Archipelagu  budowy metodą oszczędnościową do stanu deweloperskiego z instalacjami za 184490zł?


Instalacje to zalezy co w domu zaplanujesz. Jesli ma byc energooszczedny i wybierzesz metode grzania CO/CWU to wtedy mozna cos policzyc, bez tego to sie mozesz i o 50 tys przeliczyc  :smile: 

Co do tej piwnicy, czy naprawde chcesz ja robic kosztem wykanczania juz zamieszkalego domu i byc moze wykorzystania jej w odleglej przyszlosci ?

W tej cenie mialbys kilka niezlych wypadkow do SPA dla calej rodziny i zero problemow z utrzymaniem tego wszystkiego  :big tongue: 

Ja kiedys tez chcialem miec wanne z jacuzii, ale jak mi ojciec opowiedzial, ile sie z niej korzysta a ile czasu zabiera jej czyszczenie to ciesze sie dzisiaj, ze te pare tys. mam niewydane i na wczasy spokojnie pojade za to  :smile:  A zamiast czasu poswieconego na sprzatanie kolejnego urzadzenia w domu poswiecilem czas na budowe tarasu i wiaty, oszczednosc w robociznie starczy na 3 albo 4 wanny z jacuzi :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Frofo007

> Przy tym domu a dodatkowo z piwnicą nie ma najmniejszych szans na coś takiego.
> Jeśli zmieścisz się w 300tys.zł będzie dobrze.


Wylaliście na mnie kubeł zimnej wody bo to 50% więcej niż zakładałem, ale to dobrze, przynajmniej wiem, że muszą zrewidować swój plan lub wybrać inny projekt. Tylko ten, który wybrałem to był jeden z najtańszych domów z wielospadowym dachem. Dwuspadowe mi się nie podobają.




> Co do tej piwnicy, czy naprawde chcesz ja robic kosztem wykanczania juz zamieszkalego domu i byc moze wykorzystania jej w odleglej przyszlosci ?
> 
> W tej cenie mialbys kilka niezlych wypadkow do SPA dla calej rodziny i zero problemow z utrzymaniem tego wszystkiego


Mam sprzęt do ćwiczeń, dużo narzędzi, dlatego chce mieć u siebie w domu siłownie i warsztat. Na tym co zrobię sam dużo oszczędziłem, więc samo to, że będę miał w piwnicy warsztat to po kilkudziesięciu latach na pewno zwróci się koszt budowy i urządzenia piwnicy. W tym projekcie są tylko 3 sypialnie. W jednej miało być biuro a gdyby się pojawiła dwójka dzieci to biuro przenoszę do piwnicy.
Może jakiś niedzisiejszy jestem, ale widzę same zalety podpiwniczenia. Zwłaszcza, że stan surowy to koszt 20-40 tyś zł, więc nie jest to dużo za 2-krotnie większą powierzchnię.

----------


## msdracula

Frofo my mamy piwnicę pod całością, pow. użytkowa 127m kw., dach czterospadowy i SSZ wyniesie nas ok. 160 tyś, w tym papierki, przyłącza. ale też sporo pracy własnej. Ekipy do dachu i stropów.

Jest nam ona potrzebna jako miejsce pracy, warsztat, a z drugiej strony biorąc pod uwagę ukształtowanie terenu to był wybór albo wysoki fundament i zasypać albo piwnica...

----------


## Frofo007

msdracula: 160 tyś to mało jak za taki dom z skomplikowanym dachem, balkonami itp. Ten mój projekt wydaje się być dużo tańszy w realizacji od Waszego.

----------


## msdracula

Arturo wiesz ciężko mi to oddzielić od fundamentu, ale tak z grubsza to 10tyś bloczki z zaprawą, 2tyś. ocieplenie, strop ok. 10tyś, czyli 22tyś. Ław nie liczę bo i tak muszą być. Sporo drewna do tego, bo monolit, ale cześć została z fundamentu, stemple to ok. 500zł. Powierzchnia piwnicy to 66metrów plus część pod garażami, w jednej połowie jest kanał ( po bokach zasypane) a w drugiej zrobiony skład na opał. Czyli ok. 80 metrów
i jeszcze inna sprawa, spora częśc tych murów i tak by musiała być nawet jeśli piwnicy by nie było , tak samo jesliby nie było stropu to z kolei zasypanie, ubicie i podłoga na gruncie. Więc trochę ciężko to rozgraniczyć.
Nie wiem czy o czymś nie zapomniałam...

No i racja robocizny trzeba by doliczyć ok. 40tyś lekko jakby to robiła ekipa.

Frofo oszczędność duża to robocizna. I tak się nieźle udało biorąc pod uwagę, że na stronie podają koszt SSZ na poziomie 240tyś netto.

----------


## Frofo007

Co do piwnic to zacytuję post forumowicza:




> Szacunkowy koszt podpiwniczenia:
> Dla powierzchni 85m2.
> Ławy fundamentowe 0zł (dlaczego 0zł, jeśli budynek jest niepodpiwniczony też trzeba je wykonać!)
> Koszt ław: stal: 1000-1500zł, beton: 3500zł
> Wykop 180zł/h, koparka+wywrotka = 1700zł (też trzeba wykopać pod ławy jeśli nie ma podpiwniczenia, ale napewno mniejszy koszt)
> Bloczki betonowe 2500szt. 7000zł (napewno 1/4 trzeba wymurować fundament jeśli jest bez podpiwniczenia)
> Cement+piasek do murowania 2500zł (myślę że mniej)
> Strop nad piwnicą+schody 10 000zł (możliwe że troche mniej)
> Deski szałunkowe+ stemple przydadzą się również na kolejny etap. 3000zł
> ...


Sporo postów o tym czytałem i ludzie różnie podają, zazwyczaj 10 - 50 tyś w zależności od wielkości, warunków na działce itp. Mowa oczywiście o stanie surowym, bo jak ktoś robi w piwnicy panele itp to wiadomo, że koszta rosną lawinowo.

Jeżeli różnica między pomiędzy fundamentami z i bez piwnicy wynosi 25 tyś w przypadku 100m2 piwnicy to moim zdaniem nie ma się nawet co zastanawiać. Taka powierzchnia zawsze się przyda i stwarza dużo możliwości a jest to koszt przeciętnego kilkuletniego samochodu.

----------


## msdracula

Frofo sporo się zgadza z tego co pisał Heine  :yes: 

No i wiadomo każdy ma inne potrzeby. Jak ktoś ma w piwnicy trzymać tylko ziemniaki i kosiarkę to oczywiście, że jest to kompletnie bezsensu  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

Arturo72: dla ścisłości to tam jest 129.46m² z tego co widzę. A przecież 2 razy większy metraż nie oznacza 2 razy większych kosztów bo to chyba głównie chodzi o kształt. Np. 130m piwnica o szerokości 1 metra będzie dużo droższa [więcej materiału] niż piwnica 11,5 na 11,5 metra.

----------


## Frofo007

To pod taras też musi być fundament?

----------


## ewa00

Witam! 
My dopiero zaczynamy myśleć o domku. Jesteśmy na etapie kupowania działki i wstępnego wyboru projektu.
Na razie najbardziej podoba nam się domek noelia http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-noelia-wok1025.Co o nim myślicie?

----------


## Frofo007

Arturo72: powierzchnia całkowita [po podłodze] to w tym projekcie z tego co widzę niecałe 130m2. Może pow zabudowy dotyczy obrysu budynku na zewnątrz i dlatego wychodzi więcej [o grubość ścian zewnętrznych].

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## Kwitko

Odchodzicie od tematu wątku dyskutując o projektach za dużo więcej. No gdzie w tym wątku piwnice, garaże. Proszę nie zaśmiecać, są wątki bardziej odpowiednie.

----------


## bowess

*ewa00* domek ładny, ale za 300 minimum.

*Frofo007* myślę, że mniej więcej rozumiem Twoją ideę. Też wychodzi budynek ocierający się o 300k. Może projekt indywidualny? Albo projekt od razu z piwnicą? http://projekty-domow.dom.pl/at_bursztyn_ii.htm

W zasadzie jest dział do takich dyskusji - "Projekty domów i architektura". No ale mało osób doświadczonych w budowie tam zagląda, a bardzo by się nieraz przydało. Ostatnio ciekawie sobie dyskutowałam z kolegami o projekcie Avalon 3. Na stronie biura podano, że dom ten można wybudować do deweloperskiego za 208 tys. - czyli by nawet do tego naszego wątku pasował.  :smile: 
Zachęcam gorąco nowy forumowiczów do zakładania wątków w tamtym dziale, a tutaj - jeżeli dom pasuje do tematu wątku - tylko ewentualnie wpis, że jest taki temat i zapraszacie do dyskusji. A wszystkie koleżanki i wszystkich kolegów z wątku zachęcam do odwiedzania tego działu.  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Avalon 3 za 200 tys, a to dobre  :big grin: 
Obiecuję częściej zaglądać do działu o projektach  :yes:

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

> Witam! 
> My dopiero zaczynamy myśleć o domku. Jesteśmy na etapie kupowania działki i wstępnego wyboru projektu.
> Na razie najbardziej podoba nam się domek noelia http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-noelia-wok1025.Co o nim myślicie?


Zobacz mój wpis w wątku o Noelce.

----------


## bowess

I jeszcze coś dla *..::MD:::..*  :smile: 
Może taki typ budynku:
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Paczek/a,s_pd,idp,11135.html
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-E1-ECONOMIC-wersja-B/a,s_pd,idp,18043.html
Pamiętaj, że elewacja to coś, co najłatwiej zmienić.

*Kwitko* - bardzo się przyda Twoja obecność w "Projektach".  :smile:

----------


## ..::M:D::..

Dzięki bowess za linki . Bardzo sympatyczne domki , ale jednak myślę po namyśle  :smile:  , że muszą być chyba trochę większe .

Za radą założyłem temat nt projektu dom w Idaredach 3 http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-w-Idaredach-3 , wydaje mi się optymalny

----------


## kasper4433

Fajne domki, w mojej sytuacji obawiam się że będę sam projekt tygodniami wybierał, szukając plusów i minusów

----------


## DEZET

> Ta piwnica powoduje aż taki wzrost kosztów? Tak jak pisałem, piwnica ma być w stanie surowym [do szacunków kosztów budowy]. Trochę czytałem forum o piwnicach i zazwyczaj jej koszt [dodatkowy] to 20-40 tyś.  Moim zdaniem nie jest to dużo za 2 razy większa powierzchnie, którą można będzie w przyszłości wykorzystać.
> 
> Na ile realna jest wycena Archipelagu  budowy metodą oszczędnościową do stanu deweloperskiego z instalacjami za 184490zł?


Budowa ~ 30m2 garażu w bryle to koszt ok.15 tys., a Kolega chce zbudować za niewiele więcej piwnicę pod całym domem. Dobre  :wink: 





> Fajne domki, w mojej sytuacji obawiam się że będę sam projekt tygodniami wybierał, szukając plusów i minusów


Witaj Sąsiedzie  :wink:  Daj sobie nawet rok czasu na poszukiwania. Najpierw dokładnie określ potrzeby- będzie dużo łatwiej.

----------


## mest

*Dezet* naprawdę budowa garażu w bryle to koszt około 15 tys? W tym projekcie to też jest garaż w bryle http://dom.projektoskop.pl/projekt-2639.htm ? bo słyszałem, że jak sie mówi o garażu w bryle to wygląda to inaczej, np. tak http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/51,106566,3835817.html?i=1

----------


## Piotr_Bodnar

> Frofo my mamy piwnicę pod całością, pow. użytkowa 127m kw., dach czterospadowy i SSZ wyniesie nas ok. 160 tyś, w tym papierki, przyłącza. ale też sporo pracy własnej. Ekipy do dachu i stropów.
> 
> Jest nam ona potrzebna jako miejsce pracy, warsztat, a z drugiej strony biorąc pod uwagę ukształtowanie terenu to był wybór albo wysoki fundament i zasypać albo piwnica...


Dobrze, że napisałeś "wyniesie" czyli to jest założenie. Poczekajmy do rzeczywistych kosztów.

----------


## Piotr_Bodnar

Powiem tak - jeśli ktoś sie naprawde uprze - to uzyska pozwolenie budowlane, weźmie kredyt i zacznie budować. I oby bank nie żądał za 2 lata zakończenia budowy. 
I oby starczyło pieniędzy.
Najważniejsze , by zamiary na siły mierzyć - nigdy odwrotnie. 
Moja matka zawsze powtarzała - wyżej dupy nie podskoczysz.

----------


## msdracula

Piotr to są już prawdziwe koszty, zostało tylko zapłacić za robociznę, ale to już przecież kwota znana  :wink:  już więcej nie piszę bo znowu mnie pogonią z wątku  :cool:

----------


## Xerses

> Dzięki bowess za linki . Bardzo sympatyczne domki , ale jednak myślę po namyśle  , że muszą być chyba trochę większe .
> 
> Za radą założyłem temat nt projektu dom w Idaredach 3 http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-w-Idaredach-3 , wydaje mi się optymalny


Całkiem sympatyczny..... z wyglądu

----------


## Xerses

> Budowa ~ 30m2 garażu w bryle to koszt ok.15 tys., a Kolega chce zbudować za niewiele więcej piwnicę pod całym domem. Dobre 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witaj Sąsiedzie  Daj sobie nawet rok czasu na poszukiwania. Najpierw dokładnie określ potrzeby- będzie dużo łatwiej.


Cóż ja do wspomnianej kwoty bym dodał jakies 10 % na wszstkie nieprzewidziane dodatkowe wydatki...............  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> *Dezet* naprawdę budowa garażu w bryle to koszt około 15 tys? W tym projekcie to też jest garaż w bryle http://dom.projektoskop.pl/projekt-2639.htm ? bo słyszałem, że jak sie mówi o garażu w bryle to wygląda to inaczej, np. tak http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/51,106566,3835817.html?i=1


Ogólnie "garaż w bryle" to garaż połączony/ wpuszczony z domem. Też taka kwota mnie zdziwiła, ale liczyłem dla swojego na gotowo i tak wyszło.
Garaż to nie tylko 3 ściany i dach, ale i to co pod ziemią, posadzka, ocieplenie zewn.

A co do różnicy w ww projektach, to ten drugi ze względu na dach będzie jeszcze droższy.

Xerses by dodał 10% - nie napisałem, że u mnie oprócz murów praca własna, czyli nie policzone... dodatkowo kilka tys.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Tak się zaczęłam zastanawiać ile my byśmy wydali na garaż pojedynczy.. bo wydaliśmy więcej, bo jest podwójny
więźba i dach około 5000 zł, 
brama 3000,   
3 ściany  (do stropu)  - otwór na bramę 1500zł
bloczki fundamentowe około 1000zł
okno (jest akurat jedno) około 1000zł (mamy 150x 124, może być mniejsze czyli mniejszy koszt)
strop tu akurat teriva około 2000-2500zł z wylanym betonem
już mi wyszło 14 000zł a nie liczyłam wylewki, piachu pod wylewką.. cementu, kafelek i innych pierdółek wykańczających garaż.. (koszty liczyłam na pojedynczy garaż a mamy podwójny)

----------


## możekiedyś

Witam wszystkich!

Przeczytałam cały wątek i mam pytanie, czy ten projekt da radę zbudować tanio?
Podoba mi się rozkład pomieszczeń w środku.

Jak oceniacie ten projekt?

http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...Amber,820.html

----------


## fenix2

> Witam wszystkich!
> 
> Przeczytałam cały wątek i mam pytanie, czy ten projekt da radę zbudować tanio?
> Podoba mi się rozkład pomieszczeń w środku.
> 
> Jak oceniacie ten projekt?
> 
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-domow/domy-parterowe/S-GL-765-Amber,820.html


Jak przeczytałaś cały wątek *336* stron to już powinnaś wiedzieć czy da rade.

----------


## Wojciech Wyremblewsk

> Witam wszystkich!
> 
> Przeczytałam cały wątek i mam pytanie, czy ten projekt da radę zbudować tanio?
> Podoba mi się rozkład pomieszczeń w środku.
> 
> Jak oceniacie ten projekt?
> 
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...Amber,820.html


Mi osobiście podobają się domy z takim układem pomieszczeń. Ewentualna kwestia zwiększenia gabarytów takiego domu. A co do wybudowania tanio to jest kwestia tego ile to jest tanio.  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

W projekcie jest bardzo duża kotłownia, czy planujesz ogrzewanie na paliwo stałe?
Za 200 tys ekipami nie da rady, ale tanio pewnie się da  :wink:

----------


## chainsaw

> Witam wszystkich!
> 
> Przeczytałam cały wątek i mam pytanie, czy ten projekt da radę zbudować tanio?
> Podoba mi się rozkład pomieszczeń w środku.
> 
> Jak oceniacie ten projekt?
> 
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...Amber,820.html


projekt łądny  w sumie to pracownia mg projekt ma podobny  http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/szpak  i za 100 tyś ssz będzie a wykończenia jak samemu w środku porobisz to za 200 tyś dasz radę pod warunkiem ze hiszpańskiej glazury nie będziesz kładł  :big tongue:

----------


## DEZET

> Witam wszystkich!
> Przeczytałam cały wątek i mam pytanie, czy ten projekt da radę zbudować tanio?
> Podoba mi się rozkład pomieszczeń w środku.
> Jak oceniacie ten projekt?
> http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-domow/domy-parterowe/S-GL-765-Amber,820.html


Dziwny dach- drożej wyjdzie niż w projekcie pokazanym przez *chainsaw-a*.
No i zależy co dla kogo znaczy tanio. Dla mnie tanio to najprostsza z możliwych brył, niski dach dwuspadowy, drewniany strop bez poddasza, coś a'la dom *Zielonego Ogrodu.* I dużo własnej pracy, a w parterówce to prace łatwiejsze do wykonania.

----------


## majkot

Witam a to nasz wybór dla domku do 200tys.Myślę ,że pomimo dużych przeszkleń jest to do zrobienia.http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...cardo,818.html

----------


## możekiedyś

> Dziwny dach- drożej wyjdzie niż w projekcie pokazanym przez *chainsaw-a*.
> No i zależy co dla kogo znaczy tanio. Dla mnie tanio to najprostsza z możliwych brył, niski dach dwuspadowy, drewniany strop bez poddasza, coś a'la dom *Zielonego Ogrodu.* I dużo własnej pracy, a w parterówce to prace łatwiejsze do wykonania.


Szpak z mgprojekt ma też fajny rozkład pomieszczeń.
Kompletnie jeszcze nie myślałam czym ogrzewać dom i zupełnie się na tym nie znam.
W takiej małej kotłowni jaką przewidziano w szpaku co można zastosować?
Czytałam tutaj trochę o grzaniu prądem.


http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/szpak

Podpasowały mi  jeszcze te:

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4d807627bbcee

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4fbce5cdf2305

Co myślicie?

----------


## fenix2

Do 200tyś. powinno się wybudować taki domek strawbale

 proszę:

----------


## namira

no wreszcie jakiś domek za 200 tys. gotowy do zamieszkania,dzięki fenix

----------


## DEZET

> Witam a to nasz wybór dla domku do 200tys.Myślę ,że pomimo dużych przeszkleń jest to do zrobienia.http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-domow/wszystkie-projekty/S-GL-760-Ricardo,818.html


Jeśli ktoś lubi duże przeszklenia to ok, ale jeśli dom nie będzie odpowiednio ustawiony w strony świata, to nie mają one sensu. Jeżeli mają być  zasłaniane, to lepiej od razu wstawić mniejsze. Drzwi przesuwne kosztują duuuuużo,a tu x 2szt. Wyjście z sypialni na taras- dla oszczędności można zrezygnować. Narożne okna też kosztują drożej- taniej postawić słupek i 2 okna. Bez szaleństw na elewacji i z pracą własną da się za ok. 200k wybudować.

----------


## DEZET

> Szpak z mgprojekt ma też fajny rozkład pomieszczeń.
> Kompletnie jeszcze nie myślałam czym ogrzewać dom i zupełnie się na tym nie znam.
> W takiej małej kotłowni jaką przewidziano w szpaku co można zastosować?
> Czytałam tutaj trochę o grzaniu prądem.
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/szpak
> Podpasowały mi  jeszcze te:
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-pod-morwa/m4d807627bbcee
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-w-papierowkach/m4fbce5cdf2305
> Co myślicie?


Szpak ma podobny układ do mojego domu. Z ogrzewaniem- musisz sprawdzić co masz dostępne na działce i potem wybrać.

Dom pod morwą- mnie się nie bardzo podoba wejście bezpośrednio do salonu z wiatrołapu.
Dom w papierówkach - dziwne przejście do garażu, uprościłbym łącząc pralnię z łazienką i prosty łącznik do garażu.
Wypisałem co mi się nie podoba, bo tego mniej  :wink: 

Wszystkie 3 projekty dla mnie są ok. Warto jeszcze dopytać w urzędzie gminy o minimalny kąt dachu, bo te mają dość niski, a często wymóg gmin jest od 30*.

----------


## majkot

> Jeśli ktoś lubi duże przeszklenia to ok, ale jeśli dom nie będzie odpowiednio ustawiony w strony świata, to nie mają one sensu. Jeżeli mają być  zasłaniane, to lepiej od razu wstawić mniejsze. Drzwi przesuwne kosztują duuuuużo,a tu x 2szt. Wyjście z sypialni na taras- dla oszczędności można zrezygnować. Narożne okna też kosztują drożej- taniej postawić słupek i 2 okna. Bez szaleństw na elewacji i z pracą własną da się za ok. 200k wybudować.


Uwielbiam duże okna.Będą usytuowane południe i południowy zachód.Wiem ,że drzwi przesuwne są drogie jak i narożne , ale na tą fanaberię chcę zaoszczędzić robocizną.Fundamenty , mury budować będziemy sami.Jedyne co spędza mi sen z powiek to ogrzewanie. Gazu nie zamierzam ciągnąć więc zostaje ogrzewanie na prąd. I tu mam zagwozdkę, czy przy tak dużych przeszkleniach nie będzie dużych strat ciepła?Czy ktoś z was ma takie duże okna? Jak kształtują się koszty ogrzewania?

----------


## Kwitko

A może najpierw zrób wycenę tych okien bo może się okazać że takie okna o dobrych parametrach pochłoną 1/4 całego budżetu.

----------


## gorbag

> Szpak z mgprojekt ma też fajny rozkład pomieszczeń.


Też chciałem budować Szpaka. Porozmawiałem ze znajomym architektem, który ostatecznie robił adaptację mojego projektu i stwierdził że dwie skośne ściany w Szpaku to wynik nieporadności projektanta, bo tak się po prostu nie robi  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Często padają tu pytania o realistyczność kosztorysów i realne koszty budowy, a mnie zastanowiło coś innego. Otóż ostatnio w różnych dyskusjach wypłynęło kilka projektów z jednej pracowni, która na karcie projektu zamieszcza oprócz szacunkowych kosztów budowy również szacunkowe roczne koszty ogrzewania. Koszty te są bardzo atrakcyjne i obliczone dla ogrzewania gazem. Na przykład taki dom to nieco ponad 1000 zł rocznie, a taki 1600.
Ja też grzeję gazem i dotychczas byłam zadowolona z kosztów ogrzewania i cwu w moim domu - wydawały mi się niewysokie a przy tym zgodne z tym, co obiecywał projekt i co wskazuje świadectwo energetyczne, ale czytając takie wartości zaczynam się zastanawiać, czy ja mam w domu coś do dupy (może jednak trzeba było okna trzyszybowe wstawić? może gdzieś mi ciepło umyka aż furczy?), czy te wartości są może z jakimś haczykiem - na przykład obliczone dla najcieplejszego regionu Polski i +18 stopni w domu? 
Jak myślicie?

----------


## fenix2

> Często padają tu pytania o realistyczność kosztorysów i realne koszty budowy, a mnie zastanowiło coś innego. Otóż ostatnio w różnych dyskusjach wypłynęło kilka projektów z jednej pracowni, która na karcie projektu zamieszcza oprócz szacunkowych kosztów budowy również szacunkowe roczne koszty ogrzewania. Koszty te są bardzo atrakcyjne i obliczone dla ogrzewania gazem. Na przykład taki dom to nieco ponad 1000 zł rocznie, a taki 1600.
> Ja też grzeję gazem i dotychczas byłam zadowolona z kosztów ogrzewania i cwu w moim domu - wydawały mi się niewysokie a przy tym zgodne z tym, co obiecywał projekt i co wskazuje świadectwo energetyczne, ale czytając takie wartości zaczynam się zastanawiać, czy ja mam w domu coś do dupy (może jednak trzeba było okna trzyszybowe wstawić? może gdzieś mi ciepło umyka aż furczy?), czy te wartości są może z jakimś haczykiem - na przykład obliczone dla najcieplejszego regionu Polski i +18 stopni w domu? 
> Jak myślicie?


Wszystko możliwe tam na ścianie jest 20cm ocieplenia i projekt zawiera rekupację. A co jeszcze tam siedzi jakie okna itp. kto wie.

----------


## chainsaw

> Szpak z mgprojekt ma też fajny rozkład pomieszczeń.
> Kompletnie jeszcze nie myślałam czym ogrzewać dom i zupełnie się na tym nie znam.
> W takiej małej kotłowni jaką przewidziano w szpaku co można zastosować?
> Czytałam tutaj trochę o grzaniu prądem.
> 
> 
> http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/szpak
> 
> Podpasowały mi  jeszcze te:
> ...


witam ostatnio rozmawiałem z majstrami od centralnego i w szpaku spokojnie piec 19 kw się zmieści zresztą ja tam w szpaku zrobię centralne

----------


## asolt

> witam ostatnio rozmawiałem z majstrami od centralnego i w szpaku spokojnie piec 19 kw się zmieści zresztą ja tam w szpaku zrobię centralne


Pewnie i 25 kW też by się zmieścił, tylko po co?. Przecież ten dom przy srednim ociepleniu będzie miał projektowe obciążenie cieplne ok 5-7 kW, chyba ze ma byc bufor to ta moc jest w porządku.

----------


## heine84

pomyłka  :smile: 
starego koleta cytowałem  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Uwielbiam duże okna.Będą usytuowane południe i południowy zachód.Wiem ,że drzwi przesuwne są drogie jak i narożne , ale na tą fanaberię chcę zaoszczędzić robocizną.Fundamenty , mury budować będziemy sami.Jedyne co spędza mi sen z powiek to ogrzewanie. Gazu nie zamierzam ciągnąć więc zostaje ogrzewanie na prąd. I tu mam zagwozdkę, czy przy tak dużych przeszkleniach nie będzie dużych strat ciepła?Czy ktoś z was ma takie duże okna? Jak kształtują się koszty ogrzewania?


Zrobiłbym za radą Kwitko najpierw wycenę okien, bo moim zdaniem spokojnie wyjdzie 40tys. więc znacznie uszczupli kasę. A robienie takich "bo uwielbiam" i zarazem chcę tanio wybudować to dwie sprzeczności. Czy teraz masz takie okna, czy tylko masz takie marzenie, które może się zderzyć z realiami?

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Uwielbiam duże okna.Będą usytuowane południe i południowy zachód.Wiem ,że drzwi przesuwne są drogie jak i narożne , ale na tą fanaberię chcę zaoszczędzić robocizną.Fundamenty , mury budować będziemy sami.Jedyne co spędza mi sen z powiek to ogrzewanie. Gazu nie zamierzam ciągnąć więc zostaje ogrzewanie na prąd. I tu mam zagwozdkę, czy przy tak dużych przeszkleniach nie będzie dużych strat ciepła?Czy ktoś z was ma takie duże okna? Jak kształtują się koszty ogrzewania?


ja ma drzwi suwane 240*250cm energooszczędne (schuco) i zapłaciłem 7950 zł, więc skoro chcesz tanio wybudować dom a zapatrujesz się w duże przeszklenia z  bajerami to spokojnie 40tys wydasz na same okna - a to są tylko okna!

----------


## bowess

> Czy ktoś z was ma takie duże okna? Jak kształtują się koszty ogrzewania?


No właśnie ja mam dość spore okna ale zwykłe, nie trzyszybowe i nie suwane, tylko rozwierane +fix. Koszty ogrzewania niestety mogę tylko szacunkowo podać, bo gazu używam również do przygotowania CWU i do kuchenki gazowej. Za całość 2600 rocznie. W poprzednim mieszkaniu miałam gaz z sieci tylko do kuchenki i płaciłam bodaj 36 zł za 2 miesiące - powiedzmy 200 rocznie. Tu mam gaz tańszy, ale i gotuję więcej, bo się rodzina powiększyła, więc przyjmijmy tyle samo. Prawdopodobnie rozkład kosztów pozostałych wygląda tak, że CO 1600 zł, a CWU 800 zł.




> Wszystko możliwe tam na ścianie jest 20cm ocieplenia i projekt zawiera  rekupację. A co jeszcze tam siedzi jakie okna itp. kto wie.


*fenix2*no właśnie tu mnie zastanowienie dopadło, bo mam grubo ocieplony dom (przeczytałam opis technologii i wychodzi mi, że mam tylko dwie różnice - na gruncie 15cm, a tam 20, no i te okna mogą być tam lepsze), reku, w cieplejszym regionie Polski, a tu pracownia obiecuje koszty takie jak moje, tyle że dla domu ponad 2 x większego, o zdecydowanie bardziej kombinowanej bryle.

----------


## majkot

> Zrobiłbym za radą Kwitko najpierw wycenę okien, bo moim zdaniem spokojnie wyjdzie 40tys. więc znacznie uszczupli kasę. A robienie takich "bo uwielbiam" i zarazem chcę tanio wybudować to dwie sprzeczności. Czy teraz masz takie okna, czy tylko masz takie marzenie, które może się zderzyć z realiami?


Mam teraz takie duże okno dlatego wiem ile ono kosztuje.Nigdzie nie napisałam ,że chcę wybudować tanio  tylko ,że oszczędnie.Tak jak już pisałam bardzo dużo zaoszczędzamy na robociżnie.Fundamenty ,mury całkowicie sami.dach znajomy ,środek większość  oprócz elektryki sami, dlatego napisałam ,w wątku do 200tys Myślę ,że jest to realne nawet przy tych przeszkleniach ,jednak gdyby faktyczne te okna wyniosły jakąś niebotyczną sumę ,to zawsze można wprowadzić wersję oszczędną.Jedno okno przesuwne reszta fiksy.Bardzie martwi mnie kwestia ogrzewania i rachunków ponieważ do ogrzewania wybraliśmy prąd.

----------


## DEZET

> Mam teraz takie duże okno dlatego wiem ile ono kosztuje.Nigdzie nie napisałam ,że chcę wybudować tanio  tylko ,że oszczędnie.Tak jak już pisałam bardzo dużo zaoszczędzamy na robociżnie.Fundamenty ,mury całkowicie sami.dach znajomy ,środek większość  oprócz elektryki sami, dlatego napisałam ,w wątku do 200tys Myślę ,że jest to realne nawet przy tych przeszkleniach ,jednak gdyby faktyczne te okna wyniosły jakąś niebotyczną sumę ,to zawsze można wprowadzić wersję oszczędną.Jedno okno przesuwne reszta fiksy.Bardzie martwi mnie kwestia ogrzewania i rachunków ponieważ do ogrzewania wybraliśmy prąd.


Czy oszczędnie nie znaczy tyle co tanio? I tak sprowadza się to do ograniczenia wydawanych środków. 
Nie zastanawiaj się ile one by wyniosły tylko po prostu zrób wycenę - to nic nie kosztuje poza czasem w kilku punktach sprzedaży. 
Fixy mają ograniczoną wielkość- ja mam 180x150 więc taki... średni, ale i tak już musieli kombinować żeby wpuścić w ramę jaką chciałem.
Wielkie przeszklenia ma *Robert Skitek* (DB: Dom z prześwitem)- może poda ile takie, jak jego kosztowały.
Tarasowe drzwi przesuwne ma też *bitter* i pisał o koszcie w swoim DB.
Iloma drzwiami na raz można wyjść? - wychodzi, że jednymi, więc drugie to sztuka dla sztuki- podrożenie tylko budowy.

Zrobisz jak będziesz uważać, ale nie jestem jedyną osobą, która pisze, że to wyjdzie drogo, a skoro oszczędnie, to coś musi być tańsze.  :wink: 
Ja mimo, że mury stawiał znajomy zapłaciłem ile chciał - sprawa zamknięta, nikt na nikogo wilkiem nie patrzy, a różnie to bywa po takich pracach znajomymi.

----------


## R&K

koszt okien nie przekroczy 20 tys jesli będą to same fixy i drzwi balkonowe otwierane a nie przesuwane 
przy pow 75 m2 spokojnie w 200 tys mozna sie zmiescic w standardzie pasywnym !!!! i przy duzym wkladzie wlasnej pracy przy budowie i wykonczeniu
od strony energetycznej odpowiednie usytuowanie domu wzgledem stron swiata , oraz brak okien naroznych - słupek nie jest rozwiazaniem bo mur musi miec bodajrze 50 cm zeby cos dawal od strony termicznej - sam słupek bedzie mostkiem cieplnym

oczywiscie ogrzewanie czystym pradem nie jest problemem
przy domu 3-4l Wasze rachunki za grzanie nawet w drogiej taryfie nie przekrocza 2000 zł rocznie !!!

przy domu pasywnym i grzaniu w nocnej taryfie rozmawiamy o kosztach 500 zł rocznie

----------


## majkot

> Czy oszczędnie nie znaczy tyle co tanio? I tak sprowadza się to do ograniczenia wydawanych środków. 
> Nie zastanawiaj się ile one by wyniosły tylko po prostu zrób wycenę - to nic nie kosztuje poza czasem w kilku punktach sprzedaży. 
> Fixy mają ograniczoną wielkość- ja mam 180x150 więc taki... średni, ale i tak już musieli kombinować żeby wpuścić w ramę jaką chciałem.
> Wielkie przeszklenia ma *Robert Skitek* (DB: Dom z prześwitem)- może poda ile takie, jak jego kosztowały.
> Tarasowe drzwi przesuwne ma też *bitter* i pisał o koszcie w swoim DB.
> Iloma drzwiami na raz można wyjść? - wychodzi, że jednymi, więc drugie to sztuka dla sztuki- podrożenie tylko budowy.
> 
> Zrobisz jak będziesz uważać, ale nie jestem jedyną osobą, która pisze, że to wyjdzie drogo, a skoro oszczędnie, to coś musi być tańsze. 
> Ja mimo, że mury stawiał znajomy zapłaciłem ile chciał - sprawa zamknięta, nikt na nikogo wilkiem nie patrzy, a różnie to bywa po takich pracach znajomymi.


Oczywiście ,że zrobię wycenę okien i ewentualnie wtedy podejmę decyzję odnośnie zmian.Jeśli piszę o oszczędnościach to mam na myśli robociznę ,mąż murarz, kolega dekarz, który robił nam dotychczasowy dach i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni.ponadto umiemy bardzo dużo zrobić sami przy wykończeniówce, dlatego myślę ,że uda nam się zmieścić w tej kwocie. Muszę więcej poczytać o domu pasywnym bo nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi.

----------


## marynata

> Do 200tyś. powinno się wybudować taki domek strawbale
> 
>  proszę:




No nie wiem....
Parę dni temu w którejś z tv śniadaniowych gościli miłośnicy tego budownictwa zachwalając je jako ekologiczne i oczywiście tanie.Na pytanie redaktor ile konkretnie to jest tanio odpowiedzieli.........."jeżeli ktoś nie chce nic robić sam na budowie,to 2,500 pln metr" 
Mało z krzesła nie spadłam.


ed grzebnęłam w googlach
http://strawbale.pl/straw-bale-w-pol...prawdziwy-dom/

Inwestorzy liczą się z tym, że koszt budowy domu mimo zastosowania tanich i lokalnych materiałów będzie zbliżony do kosztów budowy typowych domów. Decydujące okazało się przywiązanie do rozwiązań bliskich naturze i wygląd naturalnej ściany, a nie wyłącznie kalkulacje finansowe.

----------


## miloszenko

> No nie wiem....
> Parę dni temu w którejś z tv śniadaniowych gościli miłośnicy tego budownictwa zachwalając je jako ekologiczne i oczywiście tanie.Na pytanie redaktor ile konkretnie to jest tanio odpowiedzieli.........."jeżeli ktoś nie chce nic robić sam na budowie,to 2,500 pln metr" 
> Mało z krzesła nie spadłam.
> 
> 
> ed grzebnęłam w googlach
> http://strawbale.pl/straw-bale-w-pol...prawdziwy-dom/
> 
> Inwestorzy liczą się z tym, że koszt budowy domu mimo zastosowania tanich i lokalnych materiałów będzie zbliżony do kosztów budowy typowych domów. Decydujące okazało się przywiązanie do rozwiązań bliskich naturze i wygląd naturalnej ściany, a nie wyłącznie kalkulacje finansowe.


No wlasnie powinni tez poinformowac jakie moga byc koszty w przypadku ralizacji "tymi recami" bo w tej technologii to powinno byc znacznie latwiejsze.

Jesli konstrukcja drewniana, slomoglinobale wychodza znacznie taniej niz np. welna na izolacje, fundament punktowy, bryla maksymalnie prosta to koszty musza byc nizsze niz w tradycyjnym domu.

Teki szkieleciak typowy wlasnymi rekami powininen sie spokojnie zmiescic w 1500 zl.m pod klucz.

pozdrawiam

----------


## gorbag

> No wlasnie powinni tez poinformowac jakie moga byc koszty w przypadku ralizacji "tymi recami" bo w tej technologii to powinno byc znacznie latwiejsze.


Własnymi rękami?
Wybudowanie domu z poniższego obrazka w Niemczech kosztowało podobno 6tys. EURO. Ale wszystko własnymi rękami, a materiały w sporej części z odzysku.

----------


## marynata

Jest to dla mnie wątpliwe czy technologia szkieletu jest łatwiejsza od murowanej.Murowaniec jest z reguły idiotoodporny,szkielet tak łatwo błędów nie wybacza.
Poza tym wydaje mi się że stopień trudności dla kogoś kto chce budować sam nie ma znaczenia.
Jest taka potrzeba i się buduje.

----------


## DEZET

Uważam, że budowanie takich domków glinosłomianych ma sens tylko, żeby pokazać, że tak można, bo ameryki nikt nie odkrywa. Nasi praprzodkowie tak budowali. Dziś można to uznać za fanaberie lub kaprys.

----------


## voytas80

Obserwuje wątek od dłuższego czasu. Zbliżam się do końca budowy mojego domu. NAchodzi mnie prosta refleksja  :smile: 
W ramach budowy spisywałem wszystkie wydatki (poza paliwem które poszło w ramach dojazdów rozmaitych) włacznie z takimi zakupami po 5 czy 10 zł.
Wydaje mi się, że marzenie o domie pod klucz za 200tys to jednak bajka, chyba ze ktos liczy tylko "grubsze wydatki", albo jest w stanie wykonać wiekszość prac własnoręcznie.
Tym którzy niekoniecznie lubią sami murować, kłaść instalację elektryczna, hydrauliczną, glazure - nie ma co mydlić oczu. 200tys to mało dla domku pod klucz.

----------


## Scarlet

Chyba jednak mało uważnie śledzisz wątek  :smile: 
Widziałes dom np. Zielony Ogród ?

----------


## water-sprite

Wiadomo, że tytułowe 200 tys. jest kwotą umowną. Jedni się zmieszczą inni nie, dużo zależy wielu różnych czynników. Jednak ten wątek jest potrzebny. Ja śledzę go prawie od początku i przez czytanie go zrozumiałam, że budowa domu nie musi kosztować min. 500 tysięcy. Gdyby nie ten wątek wybrałabym projekt domu z wieloma lukarnami, garażem w byle itp. Projekt, który wybrałam może nie pasuje idealnie do budowania za 200 tys., ale powinien być tani w budowie, przyklejony garaż nie będzie budowany od razu razem z domem (kwestia chociażby ocieplenia całej ściany). 
Zobaczymy ile się da zmieścić w takim budżecie. Oczywiście kupna działki i doprowadzenia mediów nie liczymy.

----------


## DEZET

> Obserwuje wątek od dłuższego czasu. Zbliżam się do końca budowy mojego domu. NAchodzi mnie prosta refleksja 
> W ramach budowy spisywałem wszystkie wydatki (poza paliwem które poszło w ramach dojazdów rozmaitych) włacznie z takimi zakupami po 5 czy 10 zł.
> Wydaje mi się, że marzenie o domie pod klucz za 200tys to jednak bajka, chyba ze ktos liczy tylko "grubsze wydatki", albo jest w stanie wykonać wiekszość prac własnoręcznie.
> Tym którzy niekoniecznie lubią sami murować, kłaść instalację elektryczna, hydrauliczną, glazure - nie ma co mydlić oczu. 200tys to mało dla domku pod klucz.


Obserwujesz, ale nie dość dokładnie- były wypisane założenia, które muszą być spełnione. Nie piszesz jakiej wielkości dom zbudowałeś, ani z czego, jaki standard, a to ma znaczenie. Przecież w większości postów piszemy o dużym wkładzie własnej pracy, zwracamy uwagę na drobne wydawałoby się wydatki, które rosną w tysiące złotych.

----------


## voytas80

> Nie piszesz jakiej wielkości dom zbudowałeś, ani z czego, jaki standard, a to ma znaczenie.


Nie odnoszę tego wątku do mojej budowy gdyż ja nie celowałem w taką kwotę.
Buduje dom pasywny.

Zwracam uwagę tylko na różne koszty dodatkowe, które jak wspomniałeś potrafią rosnąć w tysiące.
Z drugiej strony mam znajomych budujących się, często w rozmowie niskimi cenami za materiały, bądź robocizne brylują.
Jednka kiedy zacznie sie wchodzenie w szczegóły nagle okazuje się że jeszcze 100 za dowóz materiału, dodatkowe dysperbity itd.


Polecam załozenie excela z wszystkimi wydatkami, na koniec budowy moze powalić  :smile:

----------


## marynata

voytas80,można się pogubić z kosztami jeżeli finansowanie masz skokowe i z różnych zródeł(tu premia w pracy,tam kupi coś teściowa itd).
Trudno polemizować z faktem jak ktoś miał na koncie 200 tyś,żadnych innych obrywów,nic sam nie zrobił,wprowadził się,spojrzał na konto a tam zostało mu np 15 zł.

FM jest akurat serwisem na którym nie wiem czemu ludzie nie dzielą się takimi budowami.
Na innych serwisach/blogach budowlanych możesz odszukać po kilkunastu inwestorów realizujących konkretne i tanie projekty w tych pieniądzach.Sama byłam zaskoczona jak tych ludzi jest wielu.

----------


## bowess

Też mam wrażenie, że tu akurat domy małe i tanie w budowie to nisza - w zasadzie tylko ten wątek jakoś tam "istnieje" wśród innych. A że forum muratordom to też nisza (tak, tak - tylko jakiś tam niewielki procent budujących tu zagląda), to mamy niszę w niszy.  :smile: 

A domy małe, proste w konstrukcji i tanie w budowie cieszą się coraz większym zainteresowaniem i stanowią coraz większy odsetek wśród nowych budów - przynajmniej w swojej okolicy zaczynam taki trend obserwować.

----------


## bury_kocur

Wiecie co? A ja prowadzę taki arkusz excela z wydatkami budowlanymi od początku i zapisuję wszystko, każde gwoździe i pędzel czy metr folii, każdy transport również, zaokrąglając kwoty do 50 gr - i jak skończę budowę, zainteresowanym udostępnię  :smile:  W każdym razie traktuję to jako materiał dowodowy w sprawie, że (czy) się da zbudować do 200 tys (ja zakładam jeszcze mniej). Sama jestem ciekawa, na ilu się skończy  :wink:

----------


## marynata

Tyle miałam, tyle miałam, tyle mi umarło
Tyle poszło do nieba, a tyle do piekła
Tyle miałam, tyle miałam, tyle mi zostało
Czy to dużo, czy to dużo, czy to jest mało
Karuzela, karuzela, karuzela marzeń
Karuzela, karuzela, karuzela zdarzeń
Kręci się, kręci się, kręci wysoko
Wiruje, wiruje, wiruje w obłokach
W dole tłum, gęsty tłum, czeka i patrzy
I nadzieję w sercu ma, że coś więcej zobaczy


 :tongue:

----------


## firewall

> Własnymi rękami?
> Wybudowanie domu z poniższego obrazka w Niemczech kosztowało podobno 6tys. EURO. Ale wszystko własnymi rękami, a materiały w sporej części z odzysku.


spokojnie u nas też możliwe. mam(niestety) takiego sąsiada - materiały zwykle zwozi nocą - jest ochroniarzem. Materiały ma różne od takich z wysypiska, do takich co "spadły z ciężarówki". Dlatego min. postanowiłem budować się w innej okolicy.

----------


## fenix2

> No nie wiem....
> Parę dni temu w którejś z tv śniadaniowych gościli miłośnicy tego budownictwa zachwalając je jako ekologiczne i oczywiście tanie.Na pytanie redaktor ile konkretnie to jest tanio odpowiedzieli.........."jeżeli ktoś nie chce nic robić sam na budowie,to 2,500 pln metr" 
> Mało z krzesła nie spadłam.
> .


Główny budulec słoma to za grosze można dostać od rolnika czasem za prawie darmo. Glina też chyba nie jest jakiś drogim materiałem + drewno.

----------


## water-sprite

> Też mam wrażenie, że tu akurat domy małe i tanie w budowie to nisza - w zasadzie tylko ten wątek jakoś tam "istnieje" wśród innych. A że forum muratordom to też nisza (tak, tak - tylko jakiś tam niewielki procent budujących tu zagląda), to mamy niszę w niszy. 
> 
> A domy małe, proste w konstrukcji i tanie w budowie cieszą się coraz większym zainteresowaniem i stanowią coraz większy odsetek wśród nowych budów - przynajmniej w swojej okolicy zaczynam taki trend obserwować.


A ja myślę, że ludzie z reguły uważają tanie budowanie za obciach. Poza tym każdy chętniej pochwali się tym, że kupuje płytki po 500zł. niż tym że zamierza wybudować tani dom. Wszędzie poza tym wątkiem znajdzie się ktoś kto taki pomysł skrytykuje, "bo dom budujesz na lata i trzeba to zrobić dobrze czyli drogo" Jest też ogromna presja na "najlepsze" materiały, na których można sporo przepłacić. Dużą część budżetu mogą pochłonąć wynagrodzenia ekip, a i tak nie wiadomo na kogoś się trafi, czasem ta droższa potrafi bardziej spatraczyć niż najtańsza.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Byłem oglądać budowę ze słomy. Nawet rozważałem taką możliwość. Zniechęcił mnie sposób na radzenie sobie z myszami w ścianach. Rozłożenie trutki. Ponadto będę mieć szkody górnicze, a domy te jako nowość u nas, nie były przewidziane na taką "niespodziankę".

----------


## DEZET

> Główny budulec słoma to za grosze można dostać od rolnika czasem za prawie darmo. Glina też chyba nie jest jakiś drogim materiałem + drewno.


Koszt materiałów to jedno, tu wychodzą "grosze", ale konstrukcja drewniana (szkielet) musi być odpowiednio zaprojektowana i wykonana, bo to jednak dom nie szopka na opał. Nie wszędzie glina leży, ciekawe ile kosztuje np. tona?

Znalazłem glinę za 15zł/t.

Ciekawa strona: http://www.glinianachatka.pl

----------


## fenix2

> Koszt materiałów to jedno, tu wychodzą "grosze", ale konstrukcja drewniana (szkielet) musi być odpowiednio zaprojektowana i wykonana, bo to jednak dom nie szopka na opał. Nie wszędzie glina leży, ciekawe ile kosztuje np. tona?
> 
> Znalazłem glinę za 15zł/t.
> 
> Ciekawa strona: http://www.glinianachatka.pl


Pewnie że tak, ale taki projekt ma być droższy od projektu domu murowanego? Uważam że nie. Więc nie wiem skąd te 2.5tyś za m2.

----------


## bowess

Był w "Wielkich Projektach" odcinek o budowie chaty w lesie z drewna, słomy i gliny, która kosztowała 28 tys. funtów. Wydało mi się drogo, zwłaszcza, że budował sam  właściciel chaty, a jako pracownik tamtejszych lasów, sam również wycinał potrzebne drzewa. No ale w odcinku ogólnie mówili, że tanio, więc może dla nich tak jest. W przeliczeniu na złotówki już nie tak tanio, zwłaszcza, że to nie była duża chata. Poszukałam - facet nazywa się Ben Law i można sobie zobaczyć w googlu jak mieszka.

Mój mąż jest zwolennikiem takiej idei taniego budownictwa. Ja jak zwykle szukam dziury w całym. Wszystko byłoby super, gdyby lokalnie dało się pozyskać lub kupić potrzebne materiały. Mieszkam na wzgórzach morenowych - piasku, żwiru i gliny wszędzie po kokardę. W miasteczku była kiedyś żwirownia, piaskownia i nieduża cegielnia, w sąsiedniej wsi cegielnia bardzo duża. Obecnie nie ma już nic, a najbliższa żwirownio-piaskownia 20 km dalej. Gliny lokalnie, na terenie powiatu, kupić się nie da.
Czyli mamy temat wcale nie dla biednych, a raczej dla ekscentryków. A za nietypowe rozwiązania się niestety płaci. Cena 2,5 tys. za m2 całkiem logiczna w przypadku, gdy na plac budowy trzeba nazwozić materiału być może z dość daleka, no i prace wykonuje ekipa. Mi takie budowanie bardziej pasuje do własnoręcznego wykonania prac, więc interesowałaby mnie cena samych materiałów.




> A ja myślę, że ludzie z reguły uważają tanie budowanie za obciach. Poza  tym każdy chętniej pochwali się tym, że kupuje płytki po 500zł. niż tym  że zamierza wybudować tani dom.


To prawda. Są tacy, którzy uważają, że to obciach, ale to nie są ludzie, którzy sami budują tanio, tylko raczej ci, którzy budują z rozmachem, a przynajmniej z rozmachem wykańczają to, co kupili lub zlecili do wybudowania - często z dużym kredytem. I wszyscy zadowoleni, bo i ci co mają małe i tanie domy z własnego, przemyślanego wyboru nie narzekają, bo na swoim, bo niedrogo w utrzymaniu, bo wykończone wedle własnego pomysłu i gustu (w granicach budżetu  :wink:   ) i ci co mają duże i droższe, bo mają swój upragniony standard i poczucie, że mają lepiej, bo większe, bo piękniejsze, bo modniejsze.
A mniej się udzielają budujacy małe i tanie domy, bo tak jak piszesz, częściej można tu znaleźć informacje o tym, jak piękny i wspaniały efekt osiągnął ktoś wydając "jedynie 8 tysięcy", niż jak dobrze i bez błędów zrobić samemu daną robotę mając budżet 4 tysiące.

----------


## water-sprite

Myślę, że jest to w dużej mierze kwestia świadomości. Wiekszość ludzi uważa, że budowanie musi być drogie a dom duży. I wybierają projekt dwa razy większy niż mieszkanie w bloku, w którym przecież się mieścili. W ten sposób "potwierdza się" reguła, że mieszkanie jest tańsze niż dom. A jeśli się przeliczy cenę za m2?

----------


## DEZET

Tak jakoś wychodzi, że dom jest ok.2x większy od mieszkania w bloku, ale i tak cena za m2 mieszkania jest wyższa niż tego domu.

----------


## water-sprite

Mniej-więcej.  Była jedna odważna kobieta, która opisywała budowę domu w cenie mieszkania, powinni o takich pomysłach pisać w Muratorze (czy piszą? Nie wiem.)

----------


## DEZET

> Mniej-więcej.  Była jedna odważna kobieta, która opisywała budowę domu w cenie mieszkania, powinni o takich pomysłach pisać w Muratorze (czy piszą? Nie wiem.)


Pewnie masz na myśli *swiki* , bo jeśli dobrze pamiętam taki tytuł miał jej dziennik: "dom w cenie mieszkania".

Każdy ma inne priorytety, pomysły na dom. Mój gdyby nie WZ i związane z tym dodatkowe koszty dachu powinien się w cenie tego wątku zamknąć. Dziś liczę na stan do wprowadzenia się koszt ok. 220-230tys. W tym głównie praca własna -jedynie mury i wiązary postawiły ekipy. Do instalacji gazu też będzie ekipa, bo musi mieć uprawnienia, a jakichś szemranych stempelków nie przewiduję, choć słyszy się, że tak ludzie robią. Z gazem żartów nie ma. Elektryk podepnie kable do tablicy. Reszta samemu i główny minus - czas, a właściwie jego brak.

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## DEZET

Nie pamiętam ile wyniósł SSO. Wydane ok.142tys do SSZ (kupione, nie zamontowane: część blachodachówki i obróbek, drzwi zewnetrzne, brama garażowa, kable).  W tym przyłącza: prąd, gaz, woda i kanalizacja.
Postawione w środku ścianki działowe. Powierzchnia zabudowy 152m2, użytk. 116,5m2, garaż 27m2 i pom gosp. ok. 8m2. Wymiar po obrysie ok.11,3x 17mm

----------


## marysia550

Mój szkielet - 82 m2 po podłodze. Parter z poddaszem- stan deweloperski 160 tys. - pieniążki ze sprzedaży mieszkania. Na wykończenie, CO (kotłownię i jej podłączenie,bo jest w innym budynku), media - 70 tys.
Początek budowy 11 lipca, wprowadzamy się w przyszłym tygodniu. ( tfu,tfu)

----------


## water-sprite

DEZET  spory te Twój domek, a kwota bardzo przyjemna. Czyli da się. Tylko właśnie ten czas, kiedy chce się coś samemu podłubać to wiadomo budowa się przeciągnie. 

marysia550  - gratuluję! Naprawdę świetny wynik. I prędkość niemalże zawrotna  :ohmy:

----------


## GraMar

Gratuluję, wypada mi tylko pozazdrościć.

Ja na stan zerowy, bez mediów /w tym tylko prąd budowlany-2tys i ogrodzenie budowlane z siatki i stempli-3 tys oraz duży garaż blaszak 2 tys/ / przefiukałam 170 tys. Buduję bez żadnej pomocy, wszystko opłacane ekipom.
Boję się myśleć, jaka na koniec będzie kwota...

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Mój mąż jest zwolennikiem takiej idei taniego budownictwa. Ja jak zwykle szukam dziury w całym. Wszystko byłoby super, gdyby lokalnie dało się pozyskać lub kupić potrzebne materiały. Mieszkam na wzgórzach morenowych - piasku, żwiru i gliny wszędzie po kokardę. W miasteczku była kiedyś żwirownia, piaskownia i nieduża cegielnia, w sąsiedniej wsi cegielnia bardzo duża. Obecnie nie ma już nic, a najbliższa żwirownio-piaskownia 20 km dalej. Gliny lokalnie, na terenie powiatu, kupić się nie da.
> Czyli mamy temat wcale nie dla biednych, a raczej dla ekscentryków. A za nietypowe rozwiązania się niestety płaci. Cena 2,5 tys. za m2 całkiem logiczna w przypadku, gdy na plac budowy trzeba nazwozić materiału być może z dość daleka, no i prace wykonuje ekipa. Mi takie budowanie bardziej pasuje do własnoręcznego wykonania prac, więc interesowałaby mnie cena samych materiałów.


Jeśli masz glinę na swojej działce, to możesz dużą jej część pozyskać z wykopu pod fundamenty czy piwnicę.

----------


## bitter

Ja właśnie skończyłem chatę i dom 106m2 wraz z zagospodarowanym terenem  (płoty i kostka brukowa) oraz całkowitym wyposażeniem (sprzęty agd,  meble, szafy do zabudowy, biały montaż ogólnie całkowicie urządzony dom.  Ze starych sprzętów wnieśliśmy tylko TV, sprzęt hifi oraz łóżko do  sypialni oraz pokoju dziecięcego. Budżet zamknął się w kwocie ponad 400  tys. Negocjowałem ceny, wybierałem w miarę tanie (ale nie najtańsze)  sprawdzone ekipy. Wyposażenie domu mam takie jak chciałem w 100% niczego  sobie nie odmawiając ale też kupując wszystko w rozsądnym współczynniku  cena/jakość. 

Piszę tego posta jako ostrzeżenie dla tych, którzy porywają się na dom za 200 tys i chcieliby mieć  wszystko co sobie wymarzyli. Niestety bez kompromisów i rezygnacji z  wielu rzeczy się nie da. Kiedyś usiądę i policzę z czego mogłem  zrezygnować żeby zmieścić się w 300 tys (200 to kompletnie nierealne dla  mnie). Zwróćcie też uwagę że pewnie kiedyś chcielibyście przestać  chodzić po błocie i wypadało by zrobić kostkę, płot, ogród a to też  kosztuje i to nie mało.

----------


## fenix2

Da się wybudować dom z poddaszem 137m2 użytkowej + piwnice + papierologia za koło *137tyś. SSO!* Bez działki z b. dużym wkładem własnej pracy.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Da się wybudować dom z poddaszem 137m2 użytkowej + piwnice + papierologia za koło *137tyś. SSO!* Bez działki z b. dużym wkładem własnej pracy.


to sporo zapłaciłeś, bo ja za SSO wraz z dachówką ceramiczną rynnami i nadbitką zbudowałem za 121tys (wszyskie koszty włącznie z papierkami oprócz działki)i jeśli chodzi o ten etap to nic nie zrobiłem sam tylko wszystko ekipy. dom po podłogach ma 126m2....... najgorsze jest to że na kolejne etapy robiąc bardzo dużo samemu nie wiem czy się wyrobię w 400tys

----------


## fenix2

> to sporo zapłaciłeś, bo ja za SSO wraz z dachówką ceramiczną rynnami i nadbitką zbudowałem za 121tys (wszyskie koszty włącznie z papierkami oprócz działki)i jeśli chodzi o ten etap to nic nie zrobiłem sam tylko wszystko ekipy. dom po podłogach ma 126m2....... najgorsze jest to że na kolejne etapy robiąc bardzo dużo samemu nie wiem czy się wyrobię w 400tys


Nie wiem czy dużo czy nie po podłogach to ja mam ~147m2 + 72m2 piwnicy. Dachówka Braas i rynny również złożone oraz nadbitka z desek. Do tego wylewki w piwnicy oprócz jednego pomieszczenia. I ocieplenie na strychu 30cm styro, skosy  25-30cm styro strop żelbetowy i wylewane skosy! Czyli odpada koszt ocieplenia poddasza i "karton gipsów".
No i ja mam kominy których ty nie masz.

----------


## DEZET

Koszty SSO, jak wynika z powyższych informacji, proporcjonalnie do metrażu oscylują w okolicach 800-1000zł/m2 zależnie od pracy własnej.
Nie wnikam, kto z czego budował, bo różnice mogą być niewielkie, przy założeniu, że budujący chcą minimalizować koszty.

SSZ natomiast już zależy od rodzaju stolarki- kolor, ilość szyb w pakiecie, ich ilości i wielkości, drzwi, bramy garażowej, itd. - i tu różnice mogą już iść w dziesiątki tysięcy.

A wykończeniówka to już inna bajka.

U mnie, myślę, że wynik niezły zwłaszcza, że nie doliczam ok.80m2 poddasza, które można wykorzystać, dzięki wiązarom, zamiast tradycyjnej więźby (niestety droższe na tym etapie budowy- oceniam ok. 15tys. od tradycyjnej).

----------


## Kwitko

A my SSZ zrobiliśmy za 80 tys. zł. (razem z papierologią), 115 m użytkowej, 140 m po podłogach. Niedługo mam nadzieję pochwalę się ile domek kosztował. Na razie mamy stan prawie deweloperski, brakuje trochę gładzi i k-g na poddaszu, koszt uwaga.... 130 tys.zł! (budujemy własnymi rękoma)

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Nie wiem czy dużo czy nie po podłogach to ja mam ~147m2 + 72m2 piwnicy. Dachówka Braas i rynny również złożone oraz nadbitka z desek. Do tego wylewki w piwnicy oprócz jednego pomieszczenia. I ocieplenie na strychu 30cm styro, skosy  25-30cm styro strop żelbetowy i wylewane skosy! Czyli odpada koszt ocieplenia poddasza i "karton gipsów".
> No i ja mam kominy których ty nie masz.



zwracam honor - jak  na 147m2 +72m2 piwnicy to nawet robiąc sporo samemu uzyskałeś bardzo dobry rezultat. PS- komin też mam Shiedla (do kominka w salonie) wykończony klinkierem.

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## darkob

Robiąc dużo samemu(LK-518,123m użytkowej)) ,do dzisiaj ,z papierologią 110tys. + ok.12tys.na drobne wydatki a jest już SSZ (drzwi,okna,brama segmentowa,jest prad ,tynki,ocieplenie ścian 15cm ,częściowo gładzie,ogrodzenie z dwóch stron)Teraz w planach studnia,ogrzewanie,wylewki , blachodachowka,szambo,ocieplenie poddasza....i cena tych rzeczy to dla mnie w tej chwili duża niewiadoma ale mam nadzieje że więcej jak 50 nie wydam  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Robiąc dużo samemu(LK-518,123m użytkowej)) ,do dzisiaj ,z papierologią 110tys. + ok.12tys.na drobne wydatki a jest już SSZ (drzwi,okna,brama segmentowa,jest prad ,tynki,ocieplenie ścian 15cm ,częściowo gładzie,ogrodzenie z dwóch stron)Teraz w planach studnia,ogrzewanie,wylewki , blachodachowka,szambo,ocieplenie poddasza....i cena tych rzeczy to dla mnie w tej chwili duża niewiadoma ale mam nadzieje że więcej jak 50 nie wydam


Przy domu do 100m2 spokojnie można zmieścić się w 150 tys.  Ja mam 226 całkowitej i zmieszczę się w 200 tys bez problemu. Oczywiście za sam dom, bez działki.

----------


## DEZET

> Robiąc dużo samemu(LK-518,123m użytkowej)) ,do dzisiaj ,z papierologią 110tys. + ok.12tys.na drobne wydatki a jest już SSZ (drzwi,okna,brama segmentowa,jest prad ,tynki,ocieplenie ścian 15cm ,częściowo gładzie,ogrodzenie z dwóch stron)Teraz w planach studnia,ogrzewanie,wylewki , blachodachowka,szambo,ocieplenie poddasza....i cena tych rzeczy to dla mnie w tej chwili duża niewiadoma ale mam nadzieje że więcej jak 50 nie wydam


Blachodachówka to chyba część liczona do SSZ?! Jeśli dalej będziesz robił sam To za materiały na ww prace może się uda w 50k zamknąć.
Studnia- 5, ogrzewanie- 10, wylewki- 10, blacha- 10, szambo-4, ocieplenie poddasza- 6, drzwi wewn- 5 i już jest 50tys.
Niektóre rzeczy pewnie zaniżyłem,a i coś trzeba mieć na nieprzewidziane wydatki, ale projektu domu, który budujesz nie widziałem, więc to moja prognoza.

----------


## DEZET

> Przy domu do 100m2 spokojnie można zmieścić się w 150 tys.  Ja mam 226 całkowitej i zmieszczę się w 200 tys bez problemu. Oczywiście za sam dom, bez działki.


KONIECZNIE trzeba dopisać: z całkowitą pracą własną. Poza tym dom do 100m2, to może być 70 i 99, więc różnica 30m2 przełoży się na  cenę domu.
Na pewno łatwiej postawić dom 70m2 licząc po 1k/m2 (jak to wychodziło z wcześniejszych porównań) i zostaje 80k na wykończenie. Przy 99m już tak różowo nie będzie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> KONIECZNIE trzeba dopisać: z całkowitą pracą własną. Poza tym dom do 100m2, to może być 70 i 99, więc różnica 30m2 przełoży się na  cenę domu.
> Na pewno łatwiej postawić dom 70m2 licząc po 1k/m2 (jak to wychodziło z wcześniejszych porównań) i zostaje 80k na wykończenie. Przy 99m już tak różowo nie będzie.


Wątek nie jest na temat domów energooszczędnych. Jeśli miałbym budować dom z najtańszych materiałów, bez piwnicy, z lekkim dachem, bez styro 20cm grafitowego, bez styroduru, bez drogich okien, cała historia nabiera całkiem odmiennych barw. Sam stan surowy w zasadzie nie jest tak drogi. Ale dodatki podnoszące "standard" domu kosztują. 
Na mojej budowie z wykonawców widziałem tylko kilka osób: projektant, KB, ludzi którzy wymierzają działkę, koparkę, ludzi z obsługi pomp z betoniarni, montażystów okien. I tyle. Nawet dach robiłem sam.
Jedynie na dzień dzisiejszy, do końca budowy, planuję elektrykę zlecić firmie. To wszystko.
Da się.

----------


## water-sprite

> A my SSZ zrobiliśmy za 80 tys. zł. (razem z papierologią), 115 m użytkowej, 140 m po podłogach. Niedługo mam nadzieję pochwalę się ile domek kosztował. Na razie mamy stan prawie deweloperski, brakuje trochę gładzi i k-g na poddaszu, koszt uwaga.... 130 tys.zł! (budujemy własnymi rękoma)



Kwitko jesteś (jesteście) moim idolem.  :yes: 

Sama chciałabym budować własnymi_ ręcami_ , ale w naszej sytuacji budowa trwałaby chyba z 10 lat.  :mad:  Będziemy więc budować z pomocą ekipy. Wypróbowaliśmy ich przy fundamentach. Poszło sprawnie i 1200 zł za wymurowanie 800 bloczków. Drogo? Tanio? Resztę robiliśmy sami z pomocą rodziny. 

Oby każdy inwestor mieścił się w założonym budżecie  :good night:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Oby każdy inwestor mieścił się w założonym budżecie


Niby tak. Ale do kosztów należy doliczyć zakup sprzętu który służy  do wybudowania domu. Nazbiera się kilka tysięcy. Zimą podliczę wydatki, przedstawie zaokrąglony koszt.
200k w zupełności wystarczy na średni dom przy 90% własnego zaangażowania. dla domu przeszło 200 metrowego po podłogach z piwnicą włącznie.

----------


## Jacekss

zrobiłem sobie rachunek sumienia, trzeba przyznać że robocizna (najem fachowców lub "fachowców") to spokojnie z 50% wydatków, jeśli ktoś robi praktycznie wszystkie roboty we własnym zakresie to może zejść z kosztami i to znacznie, np za deweloperski do ok 1500 zł/m2
dużo jednak zależy z czego buduje, jakie materiały kupuje, jak tanizne to wiadomo bedzie taniej... przynajmniej na początku  :smile:  potem przy eksploatacji to już różnie może być  :wink:

----------


## fenix2

> *fenix2* ładna kwota 
> Ja mam 120m2 +piwnica około 70m2. i kwota SSO około 120tys. Również skosy lane. Wszystkie stropy lane. Na dachu dachówka ceramiczna. Ogrodzenie 2500m2 działki. Działka uzbrojona w kosztach budowy. W sumie na samą budowę około 100tys.
> Jakie myślisz wydać do wprowadzenia? Ja planuje piwnice tylko wytynować. Nic więcej na razie, chyba że znajde bardzo tanie płytki to położymy w piwnicy na gotowo.


Mój kosztorys jest bardzo dokładny praktycznie każda pierdółka pędzle, śrubki, nakrętki, kleje, plastyfikatory itp. nie licząc paliwa. Po instalacjach też zamierzam wytynkować piwnice i może jakieś tanie płytki na podłogę rzucić. Co do wydatków do wprowadzenia to nie zakładam jeszcze jakiejś sztywnej kwoty. Zobaczy się.
Materiałów tez nie wybierałem najtańszych.

----------


## lukep3

> zrobiłem sobie rachunek sumienia, trzeba przyznać że robocizna (najem fachowców lub "fachowców") to spokojnie z 50% wydatków, jeśli ktoś robi praktycznie wszystkie roboty we własnym zakresie to może zejść z kosztami i to znacznie, np za deweloperski do ok 1500 zł/m2
> dużo jednak zależy z czego buduje, jakie materiały kupuje, jak tanizne to wiadomo bedzie taniej... przynajmniej na początku  potem przy eksploatacji to już różnie może być


wlaśnie podliczyłem i u mnie robocizna łącznie z moją nie przekroczyły 30 % kosztów budowy...z czego z tych 30% - 10% to robocizna własna; z perspektywy czasu stwierdzam że niektóre prace jednak bym zlecił - a pozostawiłbym sobie tylko logistykę; dużo prac jak liczyłem nie miały ekonomicznego uzasadnienia - w tym czasie nie zarabiałem, zaniedbywałem pracę zawodową. także własna praca nie zawsze się opłaca - jeśli nie pracujesz zawodowo albo masz mnóstwo czasu to tak; miejmy nadzieje że i u nas kiedyś tak będzie że "wykonawcy" zmądrzeją a pseudowykonawcy znikną z rynku - a my będziemy robić tylko to co robimy najlepiej - tak jak w krajach zachodnich

----------


## Jacekss

a to racja, niektóre prace są bardzo czasochłonne i jak nie ma się dużo wolnego czasu a zależy komuś żeby to zrobić w rozsądnym czasie - to nie warto się z tym męczyć tylko zlecić specom... niestety coś za coś

----------


## KK2012

Wszystkie prace własne na budowie zajmują czas, więc jeśli ktoś chce zbudować tanio dom niestety musi liczyć się z drugim etatem i wszystkimi tego konsekwencjami.

W sumie głupie przykręcenie kontaktów, lamp, zamontowanie baterii, karniszy, postawienie prostego ogrodzenia, położenie paneli potrafią zabrać wiele weekandów od rana do wieczora, a co dopiero stawianie domu od zera, albo raczej ... mniej niż zera.

----------


## DEZET

Racja- czas na budowę musi być. Inna sprawa, gdy pracujesz na etacie i nie ma szans na zwiększenie wynagrodzenia, żeby np. zarobić na ekipę do pracy Wtedy własna praca jest niezbędna. U mnie wg kosztorysu materiały/ robocizna to ok 60/40%, więc wyraźnie widać , gdzie można zaoszczędzić.
Też staram się zapisywać wszystkie wydatki od narzędzi, po materiały, włącznie z pierdółkami. A jeśli chodzi o narzędzia, to w DB mam zdjęcie swojej narzędziówki. Nawet betoniarka nie jest potrzebna i nie będzie to kilka tys. zł.

----------


## R&K

powiem tak ....  wybudowałem swoj dom 
teraz po głowie chodzi mi dom za 200 tyś pod klucz w standardzie pasywnym - 70-80% prac własnym nakładem pracy 
jeśli się zdecyduję to będzie osobny DB , oczywiście standard jaki mnie interesuje jeśli chodzi o energie to - pasywny 
standard wykończenia - adekwatny do kwoty - czyli umiarkowany ale ze smakiem

----------


## DEZET

Potrzebna pomoc dla forumowiczki: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...dom-%28/page11

----------


## Kwitko

W moje 130 tys. wliczone są wszystkie sprzęty budowlane! 
Jeżeli chodzi o czas to oczywiście potrzeba go mnóstwo. Ale da się, nawet pracując zawodowo na trzy zmiany.  Liczę że dwa lata nam wystarczą.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Też staram się zapisywać wszystkie wydatki od narzędzi, po materiały, włącznie z pierdółkami. A jeśli chodzi o narzędzia, to w DB mam zdjęcie swojej narzędziówki. Nawet betoniarka nie jest potrzebna i nie będzie to kilka tys. zł.


Tak bardzo ogólnie.
Bez betoniarki? Nie da się!
A jak mieszać zaprawę do bloczków? Jak zrobić tynki? Jak zrobić chudziaka? Ręcznie? *Życzę powodzenia!*
Po kolei z pamięci:
-3 łopaty do kopania fundamentów 200 zł
-szlifierka kątowa mała do cięcia zbrojenia 200zł
-urządzenie do kręcenia drutów: wykonanie własne po kosztach
-urządzenie do gięcia, własne
-betoniarka: 800zł
-przedłużacze- własne (około 300 zł) te pomarańczowe są za słabe
-szlifierka kątowa duża 200zł +na razie 4 tarcze do betonu po 50 zł każda
-młotki, szczypce, breszki 200 zł
- poziomnice szt 2 -140 zł
-poziomnica laserowa 250 zł (można brać wodną za 70)
-metr taśma 30 zł
-wiertarka do wiercenia i mieszania 200zł (jedną spaliłem, druga to dodatkowe 200zł)
-strug elektryczny 200 zł
-piła ręczna elektryczna do drewna 200 zł
-piła łańcuchowa do drewna spalinowa 350zł (można elektryczną za 230zł)
 -wkrętarka 250 zł  mocna z 2 akumulatorkami (padła po roku, na szczęście wymienili zepsute przekładnie)
- 2x pistolet do pianek 90 zł (jeden do kleju drugi do pianek, nie będę przekładać co kilka minut pojemników)
-packi zębate itp 70 zł (Obi to koszt 200 zł)
-mieszadło własne (ok 30 zł)
-pistolet do wyciskania silikonu i klei 20zł (Obi to 50 zł)
-wiertła do drewna 3 szt każde po około 25 złoty
-starszy akumulator do cięcia styro 50 zł
-drut do cięcia 15 zł
-urządzenie do cięcia, własne
-duża ilość szpilek do zbrojenia stropów, wkrętów (szałunki stropów w większości to wkręty, większa wytrzymałość)
- stemple, to powinienem pominąć, każdy musi za nie zapłacić, mnie kosztowały średnio 4,30zł
-drabinka 5-stopniowa 100 zł
-drabina normalna aluminiowa- własna (około 1200 zł)
-wiertarka do betonu+ wiertła- pożyczona
-rusztowania warszawskie część zakupiłem, część pożyczam za flaszkę (koszty)
-4x deski (belki?) grube na 4,5cm do chodzenia pomiędzy rusztowaniami po 100zł każda
-zgrzewarka do rur 250zł
-kalfas szt3 po 25zł
-wiadra własne
Pewnie zapomniałem o paru drobiazgach. Niestety trzeba kupić narzędzia by pewne prace wykonać w przyzwoitym czasie.
Pewnych urządzeń jeszcze nie zakupiłem ze względu na etap mojej budowy.
Proszę nie pisać, że to wszystko można kupić za parę groszy. Każdy może sprawdzić ceny w lokalnym lub internetowym sklepie.
Suma sumarum wyjdzie z *5 tysięcy*, bez stempli, desek.

----------


## DEZET

klaudiusz_x - mało kto wykonuje chudziaka na budowie- można się zaorać przy betonach. Co z tego, że zaoszczędzimy na koszcie, jak szybko opadniemy z sił. Tynki i wylewki raczej robimy maszynowe. Klej do bloczków można rozmieszać mieszadłem, nie potrzebujesz od razu 100 l rozrobionego kleju- naprawdę wiadro 10kg wystarczy. Ja robiłem tymi narzędziami, które pokazałem i wystarczyły (drabiny i piły chyba nie pokazałem). 
Aż tyle powielających  się narzędzi naprawdę nie jest potrzebnych.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Tak bardzo ogólnie.
> Bez betoniarki? Nie da się!


oj tam sie nie da... niby dlaczego ma sie nie dac?

sprawdz dziennike Netbeta, koniec koncow stara... znaczy Matka Dyrektorka nie kupila mu betoniarki i do konca mieszal zaprawe w taczce ( zaprawe z gotowych mieszanek).

tak ze sie da  :smile: 

ja osobiscie mam betoniarke, jakies 80l chyba, uzywalem wylacznie przy bloczkach fundamentowych a i tego zaluje bo nalezalo kupic gotowe zaprawe w workach i krecic wiertarka z mieszadlem.

----------


## fenix2

> oj tam sie nie da... niby dlaczego ma sie nie dac?
> 
> sprawdz dziennike Netbeta, koniec koncow stara... znaczy Matka Dyrektorka nie kupila mu betoniarki i do konca mieszal zaprawe w taczce ( zaprawe z gotowych mieszanek).
> 
> tak ze sie da 
> 
> ja osobiscie mam betoniarke, jakies 80l chyba, uzywalem wylacznie przy bloczkach fundamentowych a i tego zaluje bo nalezalo kupic gotowe zaprawe w workach i krecic wiertarka z mieszadlem.


Przy piwnicy chyba bym, poszedł z torbami. I gdzie tu dom za 200tyś.  :smile:

----------


## water-sprite

> Tak bardzo ogólnie.
> Bez betoniarki? Nie da się!
> A jak mieszać zaprawę do bloczków? Jak zrobić tynki? Jak zrobić chudziaka? Ręcznie? *Życzę powodzenia!*
> Po kolei z pamięci:
> -3 łopaty do kopania fundamentów 200 zł
> -szlifierka kątowa mała do cięcia zbrojenia 200zł
> -urządzenie do kręcenia drutów: wykonanie własne po kosztach
> -urządzenie do gięcia, własne
> -betoniarka: 800zł
> ...


Bez urazy, ale chyba należysz do typu gadżeciarza. Już przy punkcie 1 przepłaciłeś, przecież mogłeś pożyczyć 2 łopaty. Ty zapłaciłeś 200zł za łopaty, a ja 400 za koparkę. Czasem trzeba 3 razy  pomyśleć zanim się coś kupi. Reszty analizować nie będę bo mam dopiero fundamenty.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Bez urazy, ale chyba należysz do typu gadżeciarza. Już przy punkcie 1 przepłaciłeś, przecież mogłeś pożyczyć 2 łopaty. Ty zapłaciłeś 200zł za łopaty, a ja 400 za koparkę. Czasem trzeba 3 razy  pomyśleć zanim się coś kupi. Reszty analizować nie będę bo mam dopiero fundamenty.


Kopaliśmy we troje. Jakoś nie widzę sensu dzielić się jedną łopatą. Co do tanich łopat, jedna z nich padła po kilku godzinach. Potem kupiłem lepsze/droższe.
Chudziaka robiłem z piasku wykopanego właśnie z dziury pod dom. Za tę dziurę zapłaciłem koparkowemu całe 1,1k. Ławy lane w grunt. Miałem całą masę piasku i w ramach oszczędności dodatkowo kupować chudziaka z betoniarni?
Przyznam, graciarnia dosyć spora.
Mógłbym podać uzasadnienia dla wszystkich narzędzi.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Ekipa ma wszystko na wyposażeniu. Ja muszę sam się zaopatrywać w potrzebne narzędzia. Takie uroki budowania bez firmy.
Co do zdublowanych narzędzi. Kątówki. Proszę ciąć drut dużą kątówką.
Piły, łańcuchowa do krokwi, stempli. Elektryczna do docinania desek przy szałowaniu stropów, schodów. Strug, wygładzanie desek przy pasie pod/nadrynnowym. Lekkie wyrównywanie krokwi. Wiertła do drewna, różne otwory przy wieźbie. Nie wywiercę wszystkiego jednym fi 20.




> Już przy punkcie 1 przepłaciłeś, przecież mogłeś pożyczyć 2 łopaty.


 Od razu mógłbym pożyczyć wszystko z wypożyczalni. Najlepiej wszystkie ekipy po 200 złotych za poziom. Bez przegięć. Za szałowanie samych ław miałem wyceny pomiędzy 2,5-3k. Za murowanie piwnicy 2 zł od bloczka.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Co fakt to fakt 
> Klaudiusz_x tak się patrzę na Twoje zakupy to taniej wyniosła mnie ekipa niż Twoje zapotrzebowanie na sprzęt i w przeliczeniu na własną 1h pracy 
> I kto mówił,że własna robocizna będzie tańsza ??


przecież te narzędzia przydadzą mu się na całe życie, a ty co? nie  masz żadnej łopaty, wiertarki itd??? On nie miał i musiał to wszystko kupić, i  mógł tego nie dopisywać do budowy bo większość z tych rzeczy każdy ma w domu bez względu na to czy stawia dom samemu, czy z ekipami.

----------


## jasiek71

> przecież te narzędzia przydadzą mu się na całe życie, a ty co? nie  masz żadnej łopaty, wiertarki itd??? On nie miał i musiał to wszystko kupić, i  mógł tego nie dopisywać do budowy bo większość z tych rzeczy każdy ma w domu bez względu na to czy stawia dom samemu, czy z ekipami.


dokładnie ...

----------


## firewall

klaudiusz i  tak kupowałeś sprzęt bardzo oszczędnie. Między bajki można włożyć długotrwałość i wydajność wiertarek, szlifierek etc. z Casto, Liroya czy Reala. Są to gó...wna, rozpadające się i nie wykonujące prawie żadnej pracy.
Prawdą jest też że wielu forumowiczów nie podaje całej masy rzeczy potrzebnych na danym etapie budowy.
Sztandarowe hasło - podłogówka kosztowała mnie 800zł - bo policzył same rurki. A ile rzeczywiście to kosztuje każdy kto ją robił to wie.
Przypuszczalnie i tak nie wszystko wziąłeś pod uwagę.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Można napisać że nie powinno mnie być stać na tani sprzęt. Jednak firmowy (minimum niebieski) jest co najmniej 3x droższy.

----------


## firewall

> Ale dzięki temu mam prawie zawsze nową wiertarkę  
> Co się zepsuje to wymieniam na nową.
> Już trzecią od lipca a płacilem tylko raz w LM


Jakoś wolę wiercić swoim sprzętem(nie napiszę jakim aby nie posądzono mnie o reklamę) niż stać z czymś takim i wiercić w betonie 10 minut jeden otwór.
Tu akurat sens oszczędności jest niewielki. 
Owszem, posiadam grzejnik elektryczny z L-M i prawie co 2 lata wymieniam na nowy (trzymam fakturę na niego - teraz to już czwarty, a cena taka sama lub parę złotych dopłaty).

----------


## DEZET

Wiadomo, że narzędzia po budowie się przydadzą, ale naprawdę nie trzeba zaraz kupować profi- ja nie zajechałem nawet swojej starej wiertarki przy mieszaniu zapraw, a kupiłem jeszcze nową do wiercenia. klaudiusz kupił narzędzia na wyrost. Nie neguję, też lubię mieć swoje graty, ale takie zakupy nie zawsze są uzasadnione. Nie jestem zwolennikiem pożyczania, lepiej kupić taniochę i wymienić w markecie jak padnie. Mało kto ma pokłady piasku na działce do wykorzystania. A żeby nie pruć wykonanych betonów też można przemyśleć, gdzie ma być bruzda, czy przepust. Na pas podrynnowy można wykorzystać płytę osb, nie trzeba strugać i się nie wypacza, jak deska(chyba, że ktoś chce surowe drzewo). Każdy i tak musi sobie zadać pytanie, co zrobi i do tego dokupić narzędzia.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> eż lubię mieć swoje graty, ale takie zakupy nie zawsze są uzasadnione. Nie jestem zwolennikiem pożyczania, lepiej kupić taniochę i wymienić w markecie jak padnie.


Czepiacie się :big tongue: 
Będzie jak znalazł na następną budowę  :big tongue:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Podpowiedzi potrzebuję w sprawie tynków na elewację. Muszę malować podkładem pod odpowiedni tynk. Tylko który wybrać?
Prawdopodobnie trafi na mineralny+farba silikonowa. Chyba w miarę sensowne koszty  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

Nie chce mi sie cytować bo w wannie siedze a bez myszki kiepsko sie operuje. Jak czytam coniektóre kosztorysy to sie zastanawiam jakim cudem ja wszystkiego sam na budowie nie robie do konca - o kosztach nie wspominam. Czyżbym sie nie na wszystkim znał?  Idąc dalej tym tokiem rozumowania jakim cudem Ci wszyscy budujący "tymi ręcami" robią swoje budynki "tymi ręcami " skoro mając tak szeroki wachlarz talentów w "tych recach" nie zarabiają fury szmalu ? Szok że moja chałupa - niebudowana w standardzie pasywnym tylko energooszczędnym nie chce się zmieścić w tych 200- tysiakach a coniektórym juz się mieści i to wcale nie mała. Nie mąćmy ludziom w mózgach bo to z lekka przesada moi drodzy...........  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

No tak ja rozumiem w pełni o czym piszesz. Nie mniej jednak mam wrażenie że coniektórzy sa specjalistami od wbicia szpadla przez położenie elektryki hydrauliki tynków po wykonanie mebli do kuchni. No dobrze że jeszcze nikt lodówek w domu nie robi. A o robieniu lepiej od fachowców..... nie byłbym tutaj az takim wielkim optymistą. Ja wiem że internet , google itd itp. Ale nie przesadzajmy. Owszem nie raz trafi się na partaczy - sam miałem tynkarzy to wiem - ale wszystkiego sam dobrze nie zrobisz. Nie czarujmy się. Mam kumpla który robi w wykończenówce. Regipsy kafelki docieplenia. Ale jak sam mówi - gdy sie bedzie budował - postawieni budynku zleci odpowiedniej osobie. 

Ja też robiłem i robie dużo sam. Bo sie na tym znam. Ale nie na wszystkim. Elektryki nie robiłem (chociaż jakiespojęcie mam), hydrauliki nie robiłem, posadzek sam nie lałem - bo jak nie masz sprzetu to nie zaszalejesz, nie tynkowałem, poddasza nie wykańczalem - bo i tutaj owszem wełne rozłozyc to nie filozofia - ale dobrze wykonać konstrukcje- to taki pierwszy lepszy grzebek dobrze nie zrobi. I wiele innych takich prac. A jak czytam coniektóre wypowiedzi.......... No dom postawiony od A do Z "tymi recami". A może ręcami kogoś znajmego lub z rodziny a "tymi recami" wiadro z wodą podawane......

----------


## marynata

Bo u nas od dziesiątek lat pokutuje przekonanie,że jak ktoś nic nie potrafi,to idzie do pracy na budowę.
Z drugiej strony to wszystko robią ludzie,a skoro robią ludzie to można się tego wszystkiego nauczyć.
Kwestia posiadania odpowiedniej ilości czasu po prostu i materiałów do ćwiczeń  :smile:

----------


## Jacekss

martyna co racja to racja, da się dużo zrobić samemu, kwestia czasu i samozaparcia  :smile: 
faktem jest że jak ktoś ma tzw 2 lewe ręce to lepiej niech sie do takich prac nie zabiera  :wink:

----------


## marynata

Właśnie-samozaparcia do tego musi być dużo.
To się tyczy nie tylko budowy,np są kobiety które co tylko mogą do domu to szyją.
Ja potrafię uszyć wszystko,bo wychowałam się przy dużo szyjącej mamie,ale co z tego jak jej coś nie wyszło,to pruła i zaszywała na nowo,a gdy mnie coś nie poszło,to rzucałam w kąt albo podarłam  :big lol: 
Nerwy,nerwy,dużo spokoju i konsekwencji.......
A fachowcy też muszą niejednokrotnie robić poprawki-tyle że oni muszą,a my odkładamy zazwyczaj na jutro  :wink:

----------


## jasiek71

> Właśnie-samozaparcia do tego musi być dużo.
> To się tyczy nie tylko budowy,...
> Nerwy,nerwy,dużo spokoju i konsekwencji.......
> ...,a my odkładamy zazwyczaj na jutro


wiecie co ...
wybudowałem praktycznie samemu to ...
http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/6406/p1110827i.jpg
to czarne przed domem tez sam wyklepałem i pomalowałem... :smile: 

teraz buduje to ...
http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/8343/sdc10871t.jpg

i uwierzcie mi że to drugie wymaga więcej cierpliwości, dokładności i samozaparcia ... :wink:

----------


## marynata

No piękne i jedno i drugie,ale po tym że w ogóle zabrałeś się za to drugie,widać że masz w sobie cierpliwość i dokładność.

----------


## Jacekss

o klejenie modeli - kiedyś to był mój "konik"
może jeszcze wrócę do tego na stare lata - jak będę miał dużą emeryturę i kupę wolnego czasu hehe  :wink:

----------


## Xerses

> Bo u nas od dziesiątek lat pokutuje przekonanie,że jak ktoś nic nie potrafi,to idzie do pracy na budowę.
> Z drugiej strony to wszystko robią ludzie,a skoro robią ludzie to można się tego wszystkiego nauczyć.
> Kwestia posiadania odpowiedniej ilości czasu po prostu i materiałów do ćwiczeń


Hm..... cóż fizyke kwantowa tez studiują ludzie, ale jakoś zbyt wielu fachowców w tej dziedzinie nie znam........ 
Czas to Ci potrzebny jest do zamiatania podwórka - jak masz duże   :smile:  

Po prostu ludzie sie biorą za robote o której poczytali a pojęcia nie mają i tyle. I nikt mi nie powie że jest inaczej. Ilez to już studentów miałem którzy to po inżynierii przychodzą i nawet z praktyką i "całą tą wiedzą jaką wynieśli z uczelni" a jak przychodzi co do czego to ciemni jak tabaka. I dopiero praktyka czyni z nich wartościowych fachowców. A to że ktoś tam sobie styropian przyklei na sciane - no żadna filozofia, klej jest styropian jest a czy to zrobił dobrze - czas pokaże bo to że sie na razie trzyma nic nie znaczy  :smile:  :smile:  i tak w każdym przypadku.  Problem jest jedynie w tym że jak sie nie bierze speca z polecenia - to na takiego wyuczonego tez można trafić........ chociaż........ schody mi robi gość który robił mi drzwi . Drzwi wyszły zajebiste (wraz z montażem) a schody........ no cóż męka pańska  :smile:  jeszcze sie nie zrobiły.

----------


## marynata

> Hm..... cóż fizyke kwantowa tez studiują ludzie, ale jakoś zbyt wielu fachowców w tej dziedzinie nie znam........


Owszem,ale fizyka kwantowa rzadko komu prywatnie potrzebna jest,a wiedza budowlana i owszem  :smile: 

Właściwie wszystko powinniśmy oddać w ręce fachowców-sprzątanie,gotowanie etc(jak widać w mediach podkreśla się ostatnio że jednak jest to sztuka i niewiele osób posiada do tego potrzebną wiedzę   :wink: )
A wszystko tak naprawdę jest kwestią pieniędzy-jeżeli ktoś musi zrobić sam,to po prostu robi,bo nawet innego wyjścia nie ma.

----------


## miloszenko

Jak nie masz czasu, a nie chcesz liczyc na to, ze sie fachowcow bedzie chcialo robic dokladnie, to wtedy stac Cie np na taka technologie, ktora nie wymaga filozofii i skraca czas wykonania (np. sciany z termomuru). Kolejny przyklad z brzegu: murarz z 20 letnim starzem zobaczyl moj projekt plyty i nie byl w stanie podjac sie roboty, ja sie pytam czego on tam nie rozumial ? CHyba, ze strach przed nieznanym zwyciezyl.

Generalnie po budowach krazy wiele ekip, ktore owszem, to co juz zrobic umieja to wiedza jak robic, ale czy im sie bedzie chcialo robic dokladnie to juz tego nie wiesz nigdy.

Dojazdy na budowe i pilnowanie to tez jest koszt, w zaleznosci od tego ile km do tej budowy masz. Ja mialem 7, ale jak 3 razy dziennie trzeba jechac interweniowac to robi sie z tego duzy problem, i tak jak Arturo mowi, lepiej samemu, dluzej ale dokladniej, bo dla siebie niz liczyc na to, ze ekipa ktora goni zlecenie za zleceniem bedzie u nas sztukaterie na budowie uprawiac.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Xerses

> ekipa ktora goni zlecenie za zleceniem bedzie u nas sztukaterie na budowie uprawiac.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


No to akurat prawda, ale jeszcze troche i sie sztukateria wykruszy.

----------


## marynata

> Kolejny przyklad z brzegu: murarz z 20 letnim starzem zobaczyl moj projekt plyty i nie byl w stanie podjac sie roboty, ja sie pytam czego on tam nie rozumial ?


Tą wąska specjalizacja to też prawda.
Kilkunastu wykonawców na budowie i tylko jeden mi się trafił taki,któremu jakbym powiedziała że chcę ufo na kominie,to tylko by zapytał jak duże i w jakim kolorze.Reszta jęczy i marudzi na okrągło.

----------


## Xerses

> Tą wąska specjalizacja to też prawda.
> Kilkunastu wykonawców na budowie i tylko jeden mi się trafił taki,któremu jakbym powiedziała że chcę ufo na kominie,to tylko by zapytał jak duże i w jakim kolorze.Reszta jęczy i marudzi na okrągło.


Tylko z drugiej strony wiesz jak jest, jak cos jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego. To o czym pisałem wczesniej. Nie ma opcji aby jeden człowiek wszystko umiał........ umiał dobrze.

----------


## marynata

No to jest akurat dekarz,więc ufo na kominie jak najbardziej leży w jego zakresie  :big lol: 
Generalnie mówię o wykonawcach specjalizujących się.
No i jest jeszcze takie przywiązanie do tradycji-proszę pani,tak się robi tylko w biurze czy hotelu,a w domu to nie...takie marudzenie  :wink: 

ed hydraulik nie chciał mi pod schodami np rozłożyć podłogówki,bo uparł się że nie będę miała słoików gdzie trzymać  :ohmy:

----------


## DEZET

Bo trzeba pamiętać, że FACHOWIEC ZROBI TAK, ABY JEMU BYŁO ŁATWIEJ !
Wszelkie "wydziwasy" typu podłogówka pod schodami, to dziwactwo, nad którym się trzeba napracować a kasy z tego więcej nie ma (dla fachowca).  :wink: 
Kasa rządzi, a jak nie ma to trzeba się brać do roboty.
Xerses pisze, że my budujący "tymi ręcami" powinniśmy kasy mieć mnóstwo, ale to nie tak- robisz coś po kolei, na swojej budowie i nie ma już czasu poza pracą zawodową na inne zarabianie....bo kiedy skończymy swoją budowę?

----------


## marynata

Jeszcze wrócę na chwilkę do wcześniejszej dyskusji,jakoby niewielkich rozmiarów domki to była nisza.
Np projekt ar-1,trafiłam przez naszego forumowicza,na dole jest lista-tylko na tym jednym serwisie buduje go prawie 40 osób.
http://www.ar-1.mojabudowa.pl/

----------


## jasiek71

> Tylko z drugiej strony wiesz jak jest, jak cos jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego. To o czym pisałem wczesniej. Nie ma opcji aby jeden człowiek wszystko umiał........ umiał dobrze.


Oj !!!
żebyś się nie zdziwił ... :wink:

----------


## marynata

no już wyrostka to chyba Jasiek nie wytniesz  :jaw drop:

----------


## jasiek71

> no już wyrostka to chyba Jasiek nie wytniesz


nie wiem  ...
jeszcze nie próbowałem ...
ale kto wie ... :wink:

----------


## Scarlet

> Jeszcze wrócę na chwilkę do wcześniejszej dyskusji,jakoby niewielkich rozmiarów domki to była nisza.
> Np projekt ar-1,trafiłam przez naszego forumowicza,na dole jest lista-tylko na tym jednym serwisie buduje go prawie 40 osób.
> http://www.ar-1.mojabudowa.pl/


Antka tez buduje wiele osób, nie wiem dokładnie ile, ale już jest ponad 1050 zdjęć z budowy. http://moj.extradom.pl/budowa-i-remo...m-wrd1210.aspx

----------


## marynata

> Antka tez buduje wiele osób, nie wiem dokładnie ile, ale już jest ponad 1050 zdjęć z budowy. http://moj.extradom.pl/budowa-i-remo...m-wrd1210.aspx


O matko,faktycznie moc ludzi.
I można szybko udowodnić że na FM to jednak luksusowo się buduje a nie normalnie  :wink: 
Normalnie to poza FM  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## firewall

Podrzucam sposób na tanią podłogę

----------


## marynata

:big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

ale dom wygląda na wypasiony-gdzie można zobaczyć resztę?

----------


## jasiek71

> Podrzucam sposób na tanią podłogę


a to czasem nie było w "Wielkich projektach"...?

----------


## firewall

House in Takaya
Tu chodziło mi o niekonwencjonalne podejście do podłogi - piach i płyty chodnikowe. Gdyby tego nie zobaczyłoby się, to uznano by to za obraźliwą propozycję dla taniego domu.

----------


## marynata

Dzięki za ten trop,zachwyciłam się i muszę jeszcze wkleić.
Ale jakby nie patrzeć jest to w miarę chyba tania realizacja.

----------


## fenix2

Zamiatać nie trzeba.  :smile:

----------


## NieJan

Hmm, a co z odkurzaniem?  :big grin:

----------


## marynata

No właśnie nic i to też jest piękne  :big grin:

----------


## jasiek71

> No właśnie nic i to też jest piękne


już widzę/ czuję ten piasek w pościeli... :cool: 
miodzio ... :wink:

----------


## pawko_

Na zdjęciach nawet to wygląda, ale dla mnie ta podłoga totalnie niepraktyczna.

----------


## firewall

Ale pomyślcie, jak koty byłyby zachwycone taką podłogą :big grin:

----------


## Scarlet

> Ale pomyślcie, jak koty byłyby zachwycone taką podłogą


To akurat nie najlepszy argument  :smile: 
Ale dzieci na pewno byłyby zachwycone.

----------


## Xerses

> Oj !!!
> żebyś się nie zdziwił ...


Wątpie  :smile:  Na palcach moich rąk policzyłbym ludzi z szerokimi horyzontami tematyki w której można by powiedzieć że umieją zrobić. Pozostali to krzykacze. Kiedyś wydawało mi się że znam sie troche na samochodach, i pamiętam moje pierwsze auto, cudowne gdy je kupowałem i koszmarne gdy obejrzał je fachura ......... zmasakrował mnie defektami jakie znalazł tylko w tzw wzrokowej kontroli. Jak szybko kupiłem tak szybko sprzedałem. Nie musze chyba nikogo uświadamiać że na tej transakcji nie zarobiłem  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

To, że nie znasz lub znasz ich mało, nie znaczy, że nie istnieją. Mnie interesuje wszystko, co może mi się przydać w praktyce, ba jeszcze na tym zarobić to już super. Generalnie lubię majsterkowanie, itp.techniczne sprawy i chyba łatwiej byłoby wymienić rzeczy, na których się kompletnie nie znam, a na pewno nie ma na nie już czasu. Czasem najważniejsza jest satysfakcja, że coś się zrobiło dobrze. Tu na forum jest sporo osób, które mają "pozytywne szaleństwo" w oczach.
A "wątpienie"- rzecz ludzka  :wink:

----------


## RafBed

Witam,
Do końca roku mam czas na wybór projektu. Dzięki Waszej pomocy, wielu godzin spędzonych na kalkulacjach i czytaniu  :smile:  wybór padł na Słoneczko II  http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/sloneczkoII  . Wersja ze stropem gęstożebrowym.  A że czasu troszkę jeszcze mamy, to i rozważamy jeszcze inną ewentualność. Działkę mamy dość wąską - 20m. Więc słoneczko mieści się prawie na styk. Podoba nam się również projekt http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/michalek  - oczywiście bez ozdobników (wykusz, balkon i lukarny) .
Zostaje więcej miejsca wokół domu, co przy małej działce bardzo ważne. Wg doświadczonych forumowiczów dom budowany wg projektu Michałek będzie droższy od Słoneczka? Wg mnie nie powinien. Mniej kopania w ziemi/fundament, mniejszy strop. Na korzyść Michałka również powierzchnia dachu. Metrażowo jeden i drugi dla nas odpowiedni. Co sądzicie?
Dodam jeszcze , że w Słoneczku dach musiałbym zmieniać na 35 stopni (wymogi).
Pozdrawiam. 
Rafał

----------


## DEZET

RafBed- działkę masz szer. 20m a długość? Jeśli masz sporo z przodu i z tyłu to nie widziałbym problemu z postawieniem Słoneczka- mnie się bardziej podoba, a po podniesieniu dachu do 35* na górze też będzie możliwość zagospodarowania. Michałek to takie cudo- wszystko w jednym domu: wykusz, balkonik, lukarna, okna dachowe, kilka kominów i drzewo na elewacji- misz masz.
Kosztowo mogą wyjść podobnie (po usunięciu ww w michałku), chociaż więcej pomieszczeń, schody, okna to większe koszty.

A może masz możliwość postawienia domu bokiem?

----------


## RafBed

DEZET
Dzięki za odpowiedź. 
Teraz w Michałku miszmasz disco polo live  :smile: . Pozbycie się ozdobników i kosztownych "wisiorków" zrobi z niego skromny, prosty domek.
Działka na długość 28m. Zatem bardzo mała - 5 ara z kawałkiem. Oczywiście z warunkami zabudowy (dawniej dzielona i uwzględniona w planie zagospodarowania). 6 metrów muszę zostawić z przodu (linia zabudowy), więc z tyłu na bieganie w slipach mało miejsca się robi. Nie chciałbym stawiać bokiem, z wybranymi projektami wg wymogów nawet nie mogę.
Wiem, że komin dodatkowy podraża koszty budowy. Mam gaz w drodze. Zatem jeśli dobrze rozumuję, zakładając piec z zamkniętą komorą spalania, mogę pozbyć się komina. Ogrzewanie chciałbym na całości podłogowe. Zobaczymy  jak to w praktyce wyjdzie. Ciężki orzech do zgryzienia  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Przy tak małej działce lepiej wybierz domek z poddaszem.

----------


## DEZET

Tak samo planuję u siebie- piec turbo i podłogówka - pompka z pieca powinna pogonić bez dodatkowych przy rozdzielaczu. 
Wentylacyjny komin i tak będzie potrzebny, chyba, że planujesz wentylację mechaniczną.

Nie zwróciłem uwagi jaka jest różnica w szerokości tych domów- pamiętasz może? 
28- 6 - 11= 11 m do latania w slipach- będzie ok  :wink:  Pytanie, czy chce Ci się biegać po schodach?

----------


## RafBed

Nie można wentylacji przez ścianę, co by całkowicie pozbyć się komina? Gdzieś taką ciekawostkę wyczytałem. Zastanawiam się, czy w wersji z poddaszem również robić na górze grzane podłogi, czy już tradycyjnie kalafiory.
Jeśli chodzi o miejsce za domem to w Michałku dwa metry dalej w ślipach pobiegnę - 13m.
Słoneczko 2,5 metra szersze.
Piwo w lodówce na dole, żarełko w kuchni, muzyka w salonie, więc na górę tylko do myjni i spać  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Niby "tylko" myć i spać, ale po "paru" piwach możesz nie być w stanie się wdrapać  :wink:   Wentylacja przez ścianę: w kotłowni (musi być mimo, że piec turbo), w kuchni, w wc, w łazience, w pom. gosp. pewnie też. Podziurawisz ściany a efektu nie będzie, bo samo nie wywieje- trzeba wentylatory.  Piszą, że lepiej nie mieszać instalacji. Jak na górę kalafiory, to muszą być zasilane wyższą temperaturą niż podłogówka na dole i komplikuje się system.

----------


## bury_kocur

RafBed, cześć  :smile:  Mam bardzo podobne założenia jak Ty (a działkę jeszcze mniejszą - 3,8 a) i robię tak: podłogówka wszędzie, wyrzut spalin przez ścianę, ale kominy wentylacyjne stoją - mam podobne zdanie jak DEZET, dziury przez ścianę nie rozwiązują problemu wentylacji (skąd ma się wziąć ciąg?). Kalafiory na górze były kiedyś tam na samym początku w planie, tylko ze względu na podłogę, którą chciałam wykończyć drewnem, a ściślej osb, ale po namyśle uznaliśmy, że to nieekonomiczne - i tak piec musi grzać wodę do temp. odpowiedniej dla grzejników, a do podłogówki przydławiać - wydało nam się to bez sensu, zwłaszcza że jedyny argument za był natury estetycznej, a nie praktycznej.
Co do samych projektów, Słoneczko dużo ładniejsze, ale za Michałkiem przemawia mniejsza powierzchnia zabudowy. Zwróć jednak uwagę, że jest to w sumie wysoki dom - czy będzie się dobrze prezentował na małej działce? Ja mam 7 m w kalenicy, a wygląda przeraźliwie wysoko - i to dopiero teraz, po wybudowaniu to wyszło jakoś. A 6 m od granicy to prawie przy ulicy - ja mam 5,60  :wink:  i z tej perspektywy wygląda właśnie tak jak napisałam - jak wielkie domiszcze. Dom sąsiada, odsunięty od drogi o prawie 20m, wygląda na dużo niższy, mimo że nie jest  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Wentylacyjny postawić w takim miejscu, żeby kanały ze wszystkich wywiewów były możliwie blisko- wiem, że trudno będzie. 
Miałem te same pomysły i dylematy co kocurek  :wink: , a potem doszedłem do wniosku, że co prostsze to mniej psujące się.
Warto zrobić ozc - nie ma sensu robienie podłogówki na oko. Jak dobrze zrobimy, to i rachunki będą niższe.

----------


## RafBed

Wiesz kocurku,  świetnym niższym domem jest Klif   https://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/klif  (również bez ozdobników - wykusz, lukarny). Ale jeśli pozbędziesz się lukarn na poddaszu, przy niskich ściankach kolankowych i kącie 38 stopni mało płaskiego sufitu się robi nad głową. A okolicy sporo wysokich domów z epoki poprzedniej (lata 70te - 80te), więc myślę, ze szpecić nie powinien. A ja się przyzwyczaję  :smile: . Chyba  :wink:   :smile: . Nawiasem mówiąc Klif misię najbardziej z tych trzech podoba, jednak trochę większy/droższy. Dawniej rozważałem grzanie prądem w podłodze. Jednak, żona nie wyobraża obiad gotować na płycie. Więc skoro gaz musi być, to i takowe ogrzewanie będzie.

----------


## bury_kocur

A popatrz, jak to różnie ludzie widzą te same sprawy - ja mam gaz w drodze i oczywiste było z kolei, że będziemy nim grzać, ale w kuchni precz mi z gazową kuchenką  :wink:  Cieszę się na tę indukcję jak głupia. Pozdro dla żony  :smile:

----------


## RafBed

DEZET: zbiłeś mnie z tropu.
Michałek ma jeden komin  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

> DEZET
> Dzięki za odpowiedź. 
> Teraz w Michałku miszmasz disco polo live . Pozbycie się ozdobników i kosztownych "wisiorków" zrobi z niego skromny, prosty domek.
> Działka na długość 28m. Zatem bardzo mała - 5 ara z kawałkiem. Oczywiście z warunkami zabudowy (dawniej dzielona i uwzględniona w planie zagospodarowania). 6 metrów muszę zostawić z przodu (linia zabudowy), więc z tyłu na bieganie w slipach mało miejsca się robi. Nie chciałbym stawiać bokiem, z wybranymi projektami wg wymogów nawet nie mogę.
> Wiem, że komin dodatkowy podraża koszty budowy. Mam gaz w drodze. Zatem jeśli dobrze rozumuję, zakładając piec z zamkniętą komorą spalania, mogę pozbyć się komina. Ogrzewanie chciałbym na całości podłogowe. Zobaczymy  jak to w praktyce wyjdzie. Ciężki orzech do zgryzienia


Tracisz powierzchnię i ciepło poprzez inny pion kotłowni, kuchni, łazienki.
Wydaje mi się także, że robiąc fundamenty, dach, instalacje jako stały element, omijasz niewielki wydatek przy tym wszystkim-czyli poddasze.
Piszesz o małej działce-gdzie schowasz szpadel, grabie, taczkę, szlauchy, wiadra, polewaczkę?-nie masz graciarni w budynku a następny budynek na te sprzęty to znowu projekty, plany budynku, dokumentacja i robocizna.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Nie chce mi sie cytować bo w wannie siedze a bez myszki kiepsko sie operuje. Jak czytam coniektóre kosztorysy to sie zastanawiam jakim cudem ja wszystkiego sam na budowie nie robie do konca - o kosztach nie wspominam. Czyżbym sie nie na wszystkim znał?  Idąc dalej tym tokiem rozumowania jakim cudem Ci wszyscy budujący "tymi ręcami" robią swoje budynki "tymi ręcami " skoro mając tak szeroki wachlarz talentów w "tych recach" nie zarabiają fury szmalu ? Szok że moja chałupa - niebudowana w standardzie pasywnym tylko energooszczędnym nie chce się zmieścić w tych 200- tysiakach a coniektórym juz się mieści i to wcale nie mała. *Nie mąćmy ludziom w mózgach bo to z lekka przesada moi drodzy.*..........






> Wątpie  Na palcach moich rąk policzyłbym ludzi z szerokimi horyzontami tematyki w której można by powiedzieć że umieją zrobić. Pozostali to krzykacze. Kiedyś wydawało mi się że znam sie troche na samochodach, i pamiętam moje pierwsze auto, cudowne gdy je kupowałem i koszmarne gdy obejrzał je fachura ......... zmasakrował mnie defektami jakie znalazł tylko w tzw wzrokowej kontroli.


Na podstawie własnego doświadczenia wszystkich wrzucasz do swojego worka?

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET: zbiłeś mnie z tropu.
> Michałek ma jeden komin


Czyżby? A po lewej i prawej stronie okna dachowego od frontu ja widzę po 2 kominki wentylacyjne.

----------


## RafBed

* GraMar* - stąd zainteresowanie się projektem z poddaszem na małej naszej działce, co by i wiata z małym pomieszczeniem gospodarczym się pomieściła jak np w bajkowym:  http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/bajkowy

*DEZET* - faktycznie, maleństw nie zauważyłem  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...adosc,386.html
Zmienić okna, wyciąć minimum jeden komin, obciąć balkon.
Piwnica, wedle upodobań.

----------


## Frofo007

Długo szukałem projektu domu, który byłby tani w budowie, funkcjonalny, przestronny i mi się podobał.

Myślę, że znalazłem coś ciekawego: http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...razu/2748/opis - mam nadzieje, że nie wyprowadzicie mnie z błędu.

Czego szukałem:

- bez garażu by zmniejszyć koszty
- z prostym dachem, ale nie 2-spadowym bo mi się takie nie podobają
- bez balkonów i różnych udziwnień

Czy możecie oszacować "na oko" ile może kosztować wybudowanie tego domu przy założeniu, że:

- dojdzie jeszcze piwnica w stanie surowym [przyjmuje dobre warunki glebowe]
- poddasze zostanie w stanie surowym zamkniętym
- materiały budowlane z średniej półki
- parter w stanie deweloperskim
- stan surowy firma, 50% reszty samemu.

Dom ma być budowany z własnych zaoszczędzonych a później z bieżących pieniędzy, więc każdą złotówkę będę oglądał 2 razy zanim ją wydam.

Plizz tylko nie piszcie że 300 tyś i więcej :/

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Sam dach 4-spadowy podnosi koszty.  Jeśli tanio, to 2-spadowy z jak najmniejszym kątem.
Może w kwestii dachu wypowiedzą się posiadacze czterospadowych?
Okna dachowe. Bardzo drogi element dachu. Koszt najtańszego okna dachowego porównywalny jest do zwykłego z Uw<1 Ug 0,5-0,6 i obustronnym kolorem.

----------


## Arturo72

> Długo szukałem projektu domu, który byłby tani w budowie, funkcjonalny, przestronny i mi się podobał.
> 
> Myślę, że znalazłem coś ciekawego: http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/kuba_bez_garazu/2748/opis - mam nadzieje, że nie wyprowadzicie mnie z błędu.


Kuba(z garażem) był jednym z moich faworytów przy wyborze domu za rozsądną kasę  :wink: 
Ze względów praktycznych wygrała parterowa Mila ale Kubę także postawisz w niedużych pieniądzach.



> Może w kwestii dachu wypowiedzą się posiadacze czterospadowych?


Kupowałem więźbę i dachówkę na swój dom z dachem czterospadowym o pow.230m2 razem z kolegą w tym samym czasie i z tego samego źródła.Kumpel ma dach dwuspadowy o pow.180m2.
Cena mojej więżby to 11tys.zł a jego 9tys.zł czyli przeliczając na m2 wychodzi u mnie 47zł/m2 a u niego 50zł/m2.
Dachówka ceramiczna Tondach stodo12 mój łączny koszt z orynnowaniem to 18,5tys.zł czyli 80zł/m2 a jego łączny koszt z orynnowaniem to 13,5tys.zł czyli 75zł/m2.
Także obalam mit,że dach czterospadowy jest droższy niż dwuspadowy w przeliczeniu na m2  :wink:

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## DEZET

> Długo szukałem projektu domu, który byłby tani w budowie, funkcjonalny, przestronny i mi się podobał.
> Myślę, że znalazłem coś ciekawego: http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/projekt_domu/kuba_bez_garazu/2748/opis - mam nadzieje, że nie wyprowadzicie mnie z błędu.
> Czego szukałem:
> - bez garażu by zmniejszyć koszty
> - z prostym dachem, ale nie 2-spadowym bo mi się takie nie podobają
> - bez balkonów i różnych udziwnień
> Czy możecie oszacować "na oko" ile może kosztować wybudowanie tego domu przy założeniu, że:
> - dojdzie jeszcze piwnica w stanie surowym [przyjmuje dobre warunki glebowe]
> - poddasze zostanie w stanie surowym zamkniętym
> ...


Nie chcesz garażu bo za drogo, a chcesz pakować kasę w piwnicę- myślę, że na jedno w pieniądzach wyjdzie- jeśli dobre warunki gruntowe.
Okna dachowe i wielkie na parterze to też znaczny koszt.
Zbyteczne mz drugie drzwi z salonu na taras. Na elewacji tarasowej widać okrągłe okno, na rzucie już są 2 małe- jakiś błąd?
Strasznie wysoki dom 8,2m i nie chcesz wykorzystać poddasza- to szkoda kasy na taki dach- może obniżyć, jeśli się da. Odejdzie koszt schodów.
Jeśli się zaangażujecie mocno w wykończeniówkę to 200tys. powinno starczyć.

----------


## Kwitko

Dezet piszesz że 200 tys. na co powinno starczyć???

----------


## miloszenko

> Kuba(z garażem) był jednym z moich faworytów przy wyborze domu za rozsądną kasę 
> Ze względów praktycznych wygrała parterowa Mila ale Kubę także postawisz w niedużych pieniądzach.
> 
> Kupowałem więźbę i dachówkę na swój dom z dachem czterospadowym o pow.230m2 razem z kolegą w tym samym czasie i z tego samego źródła.Kumpel ma dach dwuspadowy o pow.180m2.
> Cena mojej więżby to 11tys.zł a jego 9tys.zł czyli przeliczając na m2 wychodzi u mnie 47zł/m2 a u niego 50zł/m2.
> Dachówka ceramiczna Tondach stodo12 mój łączny koszt z orynnowaniem to 18,5tys.zł czyli 80zł/m2 a jego łączny koszt z orynnowaniem to 13,5tys.zł czyli 75zł/m2.
> Także obalam mit,że dach czterospadowy jest droższy niż dwuspadowy w przeliczeniu na m2


Hmm, troche to chyba nie tak  tym dachem. Na pokrycie tego samego domu potrzeba roznej ilosci m2 dachu 2 i 4 spadowego. Co z tego, ze proste przeliczenie: ilosc m2 polaci /koszt wychodzi bardzo podobnie, skoro za pokrycie lacznie trzeba zaplacic ladnych pare tys. wiecej ? Dosyc, ze zaplaci mniej to jeszcze zyska powierzchni uzytkowej  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukep3

na wykończeniówkę.... toć ma być standard ze średniej półki a nie tania "marketówka"  :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

> Sam dach 4-spadowy podnosi koszty. Jeśli tanio, to 2-spadowy z jak najmniejszym kątem.


Za każdym razem gdy będę patrzeć na swój dom to musi mi się podobać bo inaczej przez całe życie będę się wkurzać, że chciałem przyoszczędzić parę[naście?] tysięcy i mam stodołę [bez urazy tym, którym podoba się taki dach].




> Kubę także postawisz w niedużych pieniądzach.


Dla mnie duże pieniądze to już kilkadziesiąt tysięcy hehe  :wink:  Bo te pieniądze trzeba zarobić, nie będę ich miał z kredytu czy sprzedaży 2 mieszkań. Mam nadzieje, że bym się zmieścił w 200-250k ale to pewnie będzie bardzo trudne.




> Myślę że z tanią ekipą SSO będzie kosztował około 160tys.


Dużo, miałem nadzieje, że spokojnie zmieszczę się w tej kwocie za SSZ.




> Nie chcesz garażu bo za drogo, a chcesz pakować kasę w piwnicę- myślę, że na jedno w pieniądzach wyjdzie- jeśli dobre warunki gruntowe.


Chcę piwnicę bo daje mi drugą powierzchnie parteru, którą kiedyś sobie urządzę wg. swoich potrzeb.




> Strasznie wysoki dom 8,2m i nie chcesz wykorzystać poddasza- to szkoda kasy na taki dach- może obniżyć, jeśli się da.


Nie napisałem, że nie chce. Oczywiście, że chce, ale na razie dopóki kasy nie uzbieram wystarczy mi gdy zamieszkam na parterze.

Moje założenia są takie, żeby wybudować duży metrażowo dom [piwnica + poddasze] i zostawić to w stanie surowym do momentu aż będę miał środki aby to wykończyć.
Ja to będę budować pewnie na całe życie. Już teraz potrzebuje przynajmniej jedno pomieszczenie na biuro [a jak się rozwinę to przyda się jeszcze jedno], jakiś warsztat bo lubię majsterkować, siłownia itd. Chce mieć duży metraż, który kiedyś będzie można zagospodarować.

Czy jest ktoś w stanie oszacować ile dodatkowo może kosztować piwnica + użytkowe poddasze [przy założeniu, że i tak byłby dach 4-spadzisty, ale z mniejszym kątem]? Bo z tego co czytam forum to może to w stanie surowym kosztować dodatkowe 50-60k więcej a mam 2 razy większą powierzchnie do wykorzystania w przyszłości.

----------


## DEZET

Frofo007 - jeśli obniżysz dach- teraz ma 35*, do np. 30* to zmniejszasz tym samym pow. użytkową poddasza. U mnie przy szerokości domu 11m i 30* jest ok 6m po podłodze (wys. 1,5m ścianek kolankowych). Zwróć uwagę na powierzchnię pokoi na piętrze. Połowa pow. pomieszczeń to skosy, po obniżeniu będzie jeszcze gorzej.
Piwnica pod całym domem to koszt jak jedna kondygnacja (jeśli się mylę, proszę mnie poprawić) i... może to kiedyś wykorzystasz. 
200 by starczyło na sam parter w stanie deweloperskim. Z taką piwnicą na pewno nie zmieścisz się w 250. 
Za duże wymagania, za mało kasy niestety.

Potrzebujesz pom. na biuro- na parterze jakoś go nie widzę,chyba, że pokój, ale trochę bez sensu prowadzić klienta przez cały dom do biura. A skoro miałoby być w piwnicy, to musisz je zrobić na gotowo, czyli jakieś schody porządne też. I wszędzie koszty, koszty.

----------


## Arturo72

> Za duże wymagania, za mało kasy niestety.


I tak to ludzie żyją marzeniami o pałacach za grosze  :wink: 
Czy ja w innej cenowo Polsce żyję czy jestem inny ?
Mieszkanie 65 m2 kosztuje 250tys.zł a jeden z drugim chce wybudować dom 265m2 za 200tys.zł  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

No tak- trudno nie zgodzić się z Tobą Arturo  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

> Moje założenia są takie, żeby wybudować duży metrażowo dom [piwnica + poddasze] i zostawić to w stanie surowym do momentu aż będę miał środki aby to wykończyć.


Hm, chciałoby się powiedzieć - ileż takich domów stoi (każdy z tabliczką "na sprzedaż"  :tongue: ). Bo właśnie środków, tych które miały być później, jakoś nie było. Zrobisz jak uważasz, ale ja Twoje wypowiedzi na forum cały czas odbieram jako listę marzeń i życzeń, a nie jako realną przymiarkę do budowy. Nie masz pieniędzy - nie Ty jeden, ale nie porywaj się na coś, co Cię przerasta już na starcie, i to nie o parę tysięcy. Rozsądne byłoby wybrać między piwnicą lub poddaszem do zrobienia kiedyś, ale nie jednym i drugim, to raz, a dwa - jak nawet zbudujesz mniejszy dom i po jakimś czasie stwierdzisz, że stać Cię na większy, masz już środki na pełny pakiet, który Cię interesował - to sprzedasz ten i wybudujesz nowy, a gdyby niechcący coś się opsnęło przy budowie tego, o którym piszesz - to i ze sprzedażą byłby kłopot pewnie, bo te rozgrzebane stany surowe jakoś nie idą jak ciepłe bułeczki...

----------


## NieJan

> Dla mnie duże pieniądze to już kilkadziesiąt tysięcy hehe  Bo te pieniądze trzeba zarobić, nie będę ich miał z kredytu czy sprzedaży 2 mieszkań.


Sorry za dygresję, ale drażni mnie już to podkreślanie dosłownie na każdym kroku przez wiele osób, że budują z "prawdziwych" pieniędzy a nie kredytu. Kredyt to są jeszcze trudniejsze pieniądze, bo zwykle wychodzi ich do wydania prawie dwukrotnie więcej niż przy budowie za gotówkę. I to właśnie budując z kredytu trzeba się bardzo ograniczać. Gdybym miał na już 500tys. to bym sobie budował domek jaki bym chciał, ale nie mam i muszę budować mały domek za 300 (prawie tyle, ile kosztowała mnie działka), żeby zapłacić za niego faktycznie 500. 
Nie wiem skąd to deprecjonowanie budujących na kredyt. Są przypadki, że ludzie zarabiają w okolicach średniej krajowej, ale chcąc mieszkać we własnym domu dają radę żyć z kredytem na 200-300 tysięcy, ja ich podziwiam bo nie miałbym odwagi i wytrzymałości psychicznej.
I dlaczwgo niby lepiej zbierać do pięćdziesiątki i wybudować za gotówką, a nie wybudować na kredyt w wieku lat trzydziestu i spłacać do wspomnianych pięćdziesięciu?

----------


## mest

Ja ten wątek traktuję zawsze jako takie "podniesienie na duchu" bo skoro ja chcę wybudować dom ok. 100m2 i zastanawiam się czy zmieszczę się w 200 tys. z choć częściowym wykończeniem (prosta bryła, dwuspadowy dach) a inni chcą 200 m2, piwnice, niektórzy jeszcze garaż i też liczą, że zmieszczą się w tej kwocie to albo ja będę za ta kwotę miał złote klamki w domu, albo oni nie skończą budowy i kurcze niestety 2 wersja wydaje mi się bardziej prawdopodobna-niestety. Jasne, że każdy by chciał mieć piękny dom no ale niestety wszystko kosztuje. Mi też bardziej podoba się wielospadowy dach no ale wybrałem dwuspadowy bo za te pieniądze co zaoszczędzę na dachu kupie coś innego i może z zewnątrz to nie będzie pałac, ale w środku na pewno będzie pięknie bo na wystrój i meble nie będę sobie żałował. Fajnie jest mieć wszystko, ale nie zawsze się da, dlatego zanim ktoś się podejmie budowy niech się 100 razy zastanowi tak jak ja. Trzeba dorosnąć do tej decyzji, bo kredyt bierze się łatwo a później trzeba go jeszcze spłacić. Ś.P Lepper mówił" Głupki dawali, głupki niech się martwią" to niestety tak nie działa.

----------


## Frofo007

> I tak to ludzie żyją marzeniami o pałacach za grosze
> Czy ja w innej cenowo Polsce żyję czy jestem inny ?
> Mieszkanie 65 m2 kosztuje 250tys.zł a jeden z drugim chce wybudować dom 265m2 za 200tys.zł






> Zrobisz jak uważasz, ale ja Twoje wypowiedzi na forum cały czas odbieram jako listę marzeń i życzeń, a nie jako realną przymiarkę do budowy. Nie masz pieniędzy - nie Ty jeden, ale nie porywaj się na coś, co Cię przerasta już na starcie, i to nie o parę tysięcy.


To prawda, że wybudowanie domu to spełnienie mojego marzenia. Jednak, myślę, że jest to realny cel. Miesięcznie odkładam 6000zł, do tego co roku wpada mi dodatkowe 10-20 tyś. Jeżeli mi napiszecie, że nie wybuduje tego domu tak tanio jak zakładam ok, poczekam 1 czy 2 lata dłużej. Mam 26 lat i czas.

Zależy mi na tym, żebyście pomogli mi wybrać tani projekt budowlany, gdzie będę mógł uzyskać dużą powierzchnię tanim kosztem. Myślę, że "Kuba" jest takim projektem. Teraz trzeba się zastanowić, gdzie można zaoszczędzić nie rezygnując z poddasza i piwnicy.




> Sorry za dygresję, ale drażni mnie już to podkreślanie dosłownie na każdym kroku przez wiele osób, że budują z "prawdziwych" pieniędzy a nie kredytu.


To chyba zależy od indywidualnych uwarunkowań każdego człowieka. Gdy miałem kartę kredytową to w niecałe pół roku obciążyłem ją na 14k nie wiedząc na co. Po prostu wkładało się plastik do czytnika i płaciło. Teraz nawet jak tankuje samochód na stacji to często płacę gotówką, żeby widzieć ile tych pieniędzy na to wydaje. To pomaga mi zachować dyscypline finansową. Jeśli Ty sobie radzisz z kredytem, oglądasz 2 razy "wirtualną" złotówkę to tylko pozazdrościć. U mnie byłoby "łatwo przyszło, łatwo poszło".
Ponadto ja nie jestem na tyle silny psychicznie żeby przez 20-30 lat kłaść się i w stawać z myślą, czy w tym miesiącu będę miał na ratę.

---

Zastanawia mnie to dlaczego tyle osób uważa, że piwnica i poddasze to taki duży dodatkowy koszt. Sporo czytam forum i wg. różnych opinii dodatkowy koszt piwnicy to zazwyczaj 25-40k zł. Dodatkowy koszt bloczków do podwyższenia dachu to 5-10k [no i trzeba dodać schody]. No nie wiem czy 50k to tak dużo za 2 dodatkowe kondygnacje, które będzie można kiedyś zagospodarować.

----------


## Nefer

Dlaczego tak dużo ludzi pisze, że piwnica i poddasze to koszt ? Może dlatego, że wybudowali domy i wiedzą ile to kosztuje ?

----------


## msdracula

Frofo bo to jest wątek o domach do 200tyś. czyli w tym wypadku 50tyś to dużo  :yes: 
Jak Cię n to stać to nie ma nawet co dyskutować  :wink:  nam też piwnica była potrzebna  :yes:

----------


## DEZET

Frofo- ja się dziwię, że mając takie pieniądze co m-c zastanawiasz się nad takimi sprawami. Koszt kredytu 300tys, to ok 2tys/mc, czyli 3x mniej niż odkładasz.
Proste przeliczenie wystarczy, żeby wziąć kredyt, szybko wybudować (parter i poddasze na gotowo dewelopersko) i zamieszkać, spłacając ten kredyt najszybciej jak się da. W Twoim przypadku to może być tylko np. 10lat.  I nie będziesz mieszkał na wiecznym placu budowy, mogąc się zająć rodziną, pracą i wypoczynkiem.

----------


## msdracula

Zgadzam się całkowicie z Dezetem  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

> Dlaczego tak dużo ludzi pisze, że piwnica i poddasze to koszt ? Może dlatego, że wybudowali domy i wiedzą ile to kosztuje ?


Widzę, że tylko ja uważam, że 50k to nie dużo za 2 razy więcej powierzchni. Normalnie dom np. 80m2 kosztowałby 250k a z piwnicą i poddaszem w stanie surowym płacimy 300k, czyli za 20% więcej mamy 200% więcej metrów. Co prawda te metry w stanie surowym, ale kiedyś się przydadzą.

A co do tego, że temat dotyczy domów do 200 tyś to myślę, że nie. Dla mnie to taka kwota umowna a chodzi głównie o tanie wybudowanie domu bez różnych udziwnień [typu piwnica  :big tongue: ], ale skoro wiem, że mi się na 100% przyda to nie będę z niej rezygnował. Mogę zrezygnować z balkonu, wykuszy, bajecznego dachu itp. ale nie zbuduję stodoły z gliny aby tylko taniej. To w końcu ma być realizacja marzeń.




> Frofo- ja się dziwię, że mając takie pieniądze co m-c zastanawiasz się nad takimi sprawami. Koszt kredytu 300tys, to ok 2tys/mc, czyli 3x mniej niż odkładasz.


A co zrobię gdy stracę pracę i nic nie znajdę przez pół roku? Komornik przyjdzie i zabierze mi dom. A jak będę budować z aktualnie zarabianych środków to najwyżej budowa o te 6 miesięcy się przedłuży.
Poza tym w 30 letnim kredycie na 300k w pierwszej racie spłaca się 245.91zł kapitału i 1 750.00zł odsetek. Później powoli kapitał stara się dogonić odsetki. Także nie opłaca się wziąć takiego kredytu i nadpłacać bo po pewnym czasie zamiast spłacać kredyt to lepiej wyjdzie te pieniądze trzymać na lokacie, która realnie będzie wyżej oprocentowana od kredytu, dla którego spłaciliśmy już sporo odsetek.
Miałem już raz kredyt na auto i pomimo, że rata wynosiła około 10% moich dochodów to i tak jakoś ciążyło mi to na psychice. A 30 letnie kredyty to paranoja. Przecież przez 30 lat mogę poważnie zachorować, stracić pracę przynajmniej kilka razy... mam 26 lat i przez więcej niż żyje mam się stresować kredytem? w życiu  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Długo szukałem projektu domu, który byłby tani w budowie, funkcjonalny, przestronny i mi się podobał.
> 
> Myślę, że znalazłem coś ciekawego: http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...razu/2748/opis - mam nadzieje, że nie wyprowadzicie mnie z błędu.
> 
> Czego szukałem:
> 
> - bez garażu by zmniejszyć koszty
> - z prostym dachem, ale nie 2-spadowym bo mi się takie nie podobają
> - bez balkonów i różnych udziwnień
> ...


z poddaszem i piwnicą w stanie SSZ - obstawiam tak jak chciałeś "na oko" minimum  400 tys.
o gustach sie nie dyskutuje, wiem, ale ten dom jest po prostu okrrropnie brzydki...sorry, jesli kogoś uraziłam, ale wygląda jak chatka do kompletu z plastikowymi krasnalami.

----------


## Frofo007

> ten dom jest po prostu okrrropnie brzydki


Jak to przeczytałem to pomyślałem, że pomyliłeś temat taniego budowania i masz jakąś wypasioną chatę, ale gdy zobaczyłem sygnaturkę... moim zdaniem powinieneś swoją opinię zachować dla siebie.




> z poddaszem i piwnicą w stanie SSZ - obstawiam tak jak chciałeś "na oko" minimum 400 tys.


Dzięki, wiele wniosłeś do tego tematu.

----------


## msdracula

Zielony kwota trochę przesadzona  :wink: 
Co do drugiego się zgadzam, ten Kuba nie wygląda dobrze...ale to już kwestia gustu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Jak to przeczytałem to pomyślałem, że pomyliłeś temat taniego budowania i masz jakąś wypasioną chatę, ale gdy zobaczyłem sygnaturkę... moim zdaniem powinieneś swoją opinię zachować dla siebie.
> 
> 
> 
> Dzięki, wiele wniosłeś do tego tematu.



mylisz słowo "wypasiona" z "estetyczna" lub przynajmniej "neutralna dla krajobrazu"

mój domeczek jest właśnie za tytułową kwotę - co jest złą wiadomością dla ciebie, jeżeli masz większe wymagania. 200 tys. to bardzo mało pieniędzy na dom.

znajomi buduja cos podobnego jak ty chcesz - niestety, koszty piwnicy ich zaskoczyły. fakt, że okazało się, ża mają kurzawkę.
Jeżeli dom to jakieś 250 tys., to plus piwnica 50 i plus poddasze minimum 40 tys. z tą ilością okien, to juz prawie 350, niestety. Plus jakaś rezerwa, która jest niezbędna, i masz 400 tys.

----------


## msdracula

40tyś za poddasze? 400tyś za SSZ? coś nie tak liczysz  :cool:  Mam piwnicę, mam wielospadowy dach i 6 okien dachowych, ale kwota zupełnie nie ta  :cool:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> 40tyś za poddasze? 400tyś za SSZ? coś nie tak liczysz  Mam piwnicę, mam wielospadowy dach i 6 okien dachowych, ale kwota zupełnie nie ta



te 400 tys to pod klucz

rozmawialiśmy o "na oko", więc na oko policzyłam:
8 okien z montażem - 8 tysięcy
schody, balustrady - 6 tysięcy
strop - nie mam pojęcia, obstawiam 6 tysięcy (zakłądam, że alternatywna parterówka ma sufit podiweszany)
dodatkowa łazienka - od 10 tys . w górę
droższe ocieplenie (duża powierzchnia dachu - strasznie duzo skosów w tym domku) - 5 tys.
strata kilku metrów powierzchni domu na schody - mozna liczyć, mozna nie, ja liczę, bo w takim domu mieszkałam i to naprawdę  strata
35 tys plus stracona powierzchnia plus rezerwa - można na oko przyjąc 40 tys.


a, i jeszcze jedno - Frofo myslisz, że poddasze i piwnica to jeszcze 200% powierzchni domu. niestety, nie. Spójrz na powierzchnie pokoików na górze - w  rzutach projektu to masz. Pokój zajmujący 20 m po podłodze ma 8,7 czy jakoś tak użytkowej. Ogrzewasz i budujesz metry do wykorzystania dla krasnali. I klatka schodowa przecinajaca 3 kondygnacje - to jakieś 10 m2 w plecy.

----------


## msdracula

Pod klucz to co innego  :wink:  wcześniej napisałaś, że to za SSZ...

Chyba nie ma sensu wyliczać komuś takich rzeczy jak schody itp. jak ktoś kilkakrotnie podkreśla, że piwnice i poddasze chce mieć i z nich nie zrezygnuje...

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Pod klucz to co innego  wcześniej napisałaś, że to za SSZ...
> 
> Chyba nie ma sensu wyliczać komuś takich rzeczy jak schody itp. jak ktoś kilkakrotnie podkreśla, że piwnice i poddasze chce mieć i z nich nie zrezygnuje...


faktycznie, tak skrótowo napisałam, dopiero teraz to widzę. Chodziło mi o dom do zamieszkanai, a piwnica w SSZ.

jasne, że nic nikomu sie nie wylicza, ale kolega po prostu zwrócił się z prośbą o nasze szacunki "na oko". Jeżeli już ma wyrobione zdanie na ten temat, to po co pyta. Przecież ja nie mówię, że ma robić albo nie robić schodów czy piwnicy - mówię tylko, że to nie są gratisowe dodatki do domu i że w kosztorysie są poważną pozycją.
Rzuciłam kwotą za stan pod klucz, bo SSO to naprawdę zaledwie pół drogi.......to łatwiejsze pół.

----------


## Frofo007

> 8 okien z montażem - 8 tysięcy
> schody, balustrady - 6 tysięcy
> strop - nie mam pojęcia, obstawiam 6 tysięcy (zakłądam, że alternatywna parterówka ma sufit podiweszany)
> dodatkowa łazienka - od 10 tys . w górę
> droższe ocieplenie (duża powierzchnia dachu - strasznie duzo skosów w tym domku) - 5 tys.


1. Pierwsze lepsze okno z alledrogo: http://allegro.pl/okno-okna-dachowe-...744754782.html niecałe 500zł a jak się poszuka to i za 400zł się znajdzie.
2. Schody ok, choć pewnie też można trochę urwać, przypominam, że góra ma być w stanie surowym.
3. Strop ok 6 tyś, ale to sufit podwieszany jest gratis? nic się na niego nie wyda?
4. Łazienka 10 tyś w stanie surowym? Przecież tam nawet ścian działowych nie musi być.
5. Droższe ocieplenie za 5k? Czyli że jak dach trochę większy to aż tyle więcej doda się na docieplenie? Ja się na tym nie znam więc kłócić się nie będę.

Tak samo z piwnicą za 50k. 50k to piwnica + stanem zerowym. A sam zero np. 25-30k. Także łatwo policzyć ile trzeba dopłacić do piwnicy i do poddasza w stanie surowym.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Frofo, skoro masz to policzone, to dobrze, ja zrobiłam to na oko - tak jak sobie życzyłeś. Widzę, że nie ma sensu na takie posty reagować, bo albo trzeba chwalić wybory, albo lepiej sie nie odzywać...
jak będziesz zdyscyplinowany finansowo to dasz radę.

Strop - to nie sufit, do sufitu mu jeszcze daleko.
Łazienka na górze - to np. wyprowdzenie pionów, wiele rzeczy niestety trzeba zrobic już w stanie surowym, chcesz potem kuć?
Docieplenie droższe - bo w parterówce rozkładasz je na stropie, a w poddaszu na całych połaciach między krokwie. Dochodzi jeszcze kwestia deskowania - robić czy nie, jest sporo dyskusji na ten temat. Wentylacja jest ważna.
 Tanich okien akurat w dachu nie dawałabym.
Pytałeś, co myślimy - więc napisałam. Ten dom wygląda mi drogo i niefunkcjonalnie, szczególnie ten spiczasty dach zmniejszający i tak małe pokoiki.

----------


## Kwitko

Frofo z tego co piszesz powinno Cie być stać na ten dom, więc nie szczyp się tylko buduj. Nie wierzysz ile to kosztuje, przekonasz się sam. Jesteś w tej komfortowej sytuacji że jak braknie kasy pobudujesz 2 lata dłużej i nic się tak naprawdę nie stanie. 

Co do kredytów ja się ich strasznie boję i mam takie wrodzone sknerstwo, że w życiu nie oddałabym bankowi tylu odsetek  :wink:  Ale rozumie i często popieram ludzi którzy nie mają wyjścia i kredyt jest jedyną szansą na dom.

----------


## Xerses

> Na podstawie własnego doświadczenia wszystkich wrzucasz do swojego worka?


Tego co widze. I nie wrzucam wszystkich do jednego worka. Cieszy mnie fakt że sa ludzie lubiacy majsterkować. Pisze jedynie o tym że co niektórzy popadają w huraoptymizm........

----------


## Xerses

> 1. Pierwsze lepsze okno z alledrogo: http://allegro.pl/okno-okna-dachowe-...744754782.html niecałe 500zł a jak się poszuka to i za 400zł się znajdzie.
> 2. Schody ok, choć pewnie też można trochę urwać, przypominam, że góra ma być w stanie surowym.
> 3. Strop ok 6 tyś, ale to sufit podwieszany jest gratis? nic się na niego nie wyda?
> 4. Łazienka 10 tyś w stanie surowym? Przecież tam nawet ścian działowych nie musi być.
> 5. Droższe ocieplenie za 5k? Czyli że jak dach trochę większy to aż tyle więcej doda się na docieplenie? Ja się na tym nie znam więc kłócić się nie będę.
> 
> Tak samo z piwnicą za 50k. 50k to piwnica + stanem zerowym. A sam zero np. 25-30k. Także łatwo policzyć ile trzeba dopłacić do piwnicy i do poddasza w stanie surowym.


Tak czytam te Twoje posty i sie zastanawiam.......... skoro rocznie odkładasz 72 tysiace + 10 - 20 tysięcy....... daje nam kwote w okolicach 80-90 tysiaków , to dlaczego Ty szukasz jakiś małych okienek za 500 zł (bo to ledwie większe troche od wyłazu na komin) zastanawiasz się nad rzeczami wartymi połowe tego Twojego odkładania itp itd. Gdybym był złośliwy napisałbym że jakąś maniane tu kręcisz. Według mnie szkoda uczestniczyć w dyskusji.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Frofo napisał, że zależy mu na uzyskaniu dużej powierzchni tanim kosztem. Te założenia stoją w sprzeczności z wybranym przez niego projektem. Szczególnie to klaustrofobiczne poddasze, na którym stać w pozycji wyprostowanej można chyba tylko na środku, za to trzeba wyłożyć pieniądze na kilometry dachu.
*Duża* powierzchnia *tanim* kosztem - to chyba: albo parter w kształcie stodoły (jeżeli komuś wystarczy nie więcej niz 120 m2); albo - gdy potrzebujemy więcej metrów - piętrowy dom w kształcie kostki lub z dachem dwuspadowym. 
Dachy czterospadowe podobają się wielu osobom, ale bardzo zmniejszaja powierzchnię w przypadku użytkowego poddasza.

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

> Jak to przeczytałem to pomyślałem, że pomyliłeś temat taniego budowania i masz jakąś wypasioną chatę, ale gdy zobaczyłem sygnaturkę... moim zdaniem powinieneś swoją opinię zachować dla siebie.


bezczelne

ps. znalazłbym z 50 "stodół" ładniejszych i bardziej funkcjonalnych niż ten wybrany przez ciebie "cudak"
Ale jak ktoś wcześniej zauważył o gustach się nie dyskutuje.

Co do tematu to pewnie, że fajnie mieć piwnice, dach jak w bazylice, garaż w bryle, dachówkę karpiówkę glazurowaną i wiele innych wypasionych rzeczy tylko wydaje mi się, że to nie ten wątek.

----------


## mest

Niedawno pytałem o projekt Z8 w między czasie znaleźliśmy tez projekt http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Anu...idp,12875.html czy Anulka( w linku opcja z garażem ja chcę bez) będzie dużo droższa od Z8? Jesli tak to co powiększy koszta?

----------


## Zielony ogród

przeszłam do porządku dziennego nad tą wypowiedzią Frofo, bo widać, że chłopakowi lekko te 6 tys. odkładane miesięcznie uderzyło i koniecznie chce to wygladem domu światu pokazać. ma być tanio, ale ma wyglądać na drogo - typowe.

swoją droga szkoda, że o gustach sie nie dyskutuje. Przez takie "delikatne" podejście mamy co mamy - ludzie myslą, że ładne jest tylko to, co im sie podoba, ale nie maja mozliwości kształtowania tego "swojego" gustu. W szkole na plastyce nikt nas nie nauczył, nikt nam smaku nie wyrobił, i teraz mamy co mamy - każdy mysli, że wystarczy że jest "wypasione", to już jest ładne.

sama chciałabym poznać jakieś zasady, aby mieć dobry wpływ na wygląd swojego otoczenia - niestety nie wiem, gdzie można sie tego nauczyć, nie będąc architektem. Chociaż sądząc po projektach - na architekturze tez róznie bywa....

----------


## Frofo007

> Tak czytam te Twoje posty i sie zastanawiam.......... skoro rocznie odkładasz 72 tysiace + 10 - 20 tysięcy....... daje nam kwote w okolicach 80-90 tysiaków , to dlaczego Ty szukasz jakiś małych okienek za 500 zł (bo to ledwie większe troche od wyłazu na komin) zastanawiasz się nad rzeczami wartymi połowe tego Twojego odkładania itp itd. Gdybym był złośliwy napisałbym że jakąś maniane tu kręcisz. Według mnie szkoda uczestniczyć w dyskusji.


Idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania to powinienem wszystko robić super, wybrać projekt cud miud, stosować drogie materiały i wykończenie. Działka w super lokalizacji za 300k itd.

Tylko wtedy odkładając 80k rocznie odkładałbym to kilkanaście lat. A ja najpóźniej za 3-4 lata chce tam już mieszkać.

Poza tym aby odłożyć 80k rocznie to muszę przez ten czas zrezygnować z wymiany samochodu na nowszy, remontu mieszkania itd. 




> Szczególnie to klaustrofobiczne poddasze, na którym stać w pozycji wyprostowanej można chyba tylko na środku


No nie wiem czy jest tak mało miejsca, tutaj daje fote z realizacji tego projektu: http://postimage.org/image/9mer14spl/

Tutaj natomiast jest obrazek, gdzie sufit na poddaszu jest na wysokości 2,6 metra: http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/pliki...0_zoom_max.gif

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Długo szukałem projektu domu, który byłby tani w budowie,
> 
> 
> Myślę, że znalazłem coś ciekawego



wg mnie szukaj dalej

tego ktory pokazales za 200 kawalkow jakos nie widze...  piwnica to dla budowania systemem gospodarczym MASAKRA, wyniszczy cie psychicznie, wykonczy fizycznie, wyssie finansowo

takie jest moje zdanie, ale ja cie przekonywal i powstrzymywal nie bede...

----------


## Frofo007

> Gdybym był złośliwy napisałbym że jakąś maniane tu kręcisz. Według mnie szkoda uczestniczyć w dyskusji.





> przeszłam do porządku dziennego nad tą wypowiedzią Frofo, bo widać, że chłopakowi lekko te 6 tys. odkładane miesięcznie uderzyło i koniecznie chce to wygladem domu światu pokazać. ma być tanio, ale ma wyglądać na drogo - typowe.


Widzę, że co niektórym żyłka w oku pęka, że ktoś sobie odkłada i na dodatek nie bierze kredytu. Typowo polskie.
Jaki masz problem Zielony ogrodzie, że chcę sobie wybudować dom, który MI osobiście się podoba? Rozumiem, że najlepiej byłoby brać kredyt na 30 lat i wybudować dom, który Ci się będzie podobał? Super, ale chyba myślimy na innym poziomie.

----------


## pawko_

Rzeczywiście projekt Kuba ma malutkie powierzchnie pokojów. Taki karakan. Z takimi pieniędzmi jakie potrafisz odłożyć w ciągu roku czyli ok. 100 k to nie zastanawiałbym się nad takim jak ktoś to dobrze określił, domem dla krasnali.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Widzę, że co niektórym żyłka w oku pęka, że ktoś sobie odkłada i na dodatek nie bierze kredytu. Typowo polskie.
> Jaki masz problem Zielony ogrodzie, że chcę sobie wybudować dom, który MI osobiście się podoba? Rozumiem, że najlepiej byłoby brać kredyt na 30 lat i wybudować dom, który Ci się będzie podobał? Super, ale chyba myślimy na innym poziomie.


źle mnie zrozumiałeś. Własnie wydaje mi się, że możesz spokojnie mniej ozdobny projekt wybrać - mi własnie podobaja sie skromne projekty, więc budując "pod mój gust" raczej bys zaoszczędził, ale nie o to chodzi.
Ten Kuba jest własnie zbyt "wysilony" - ciężko pracujesz na swoje pieniadze, więc poszukaj jeszcze, jest naprawde dużo ładnych projektów.
I tańszych - mógłbyś szybciej dom skończyś i w środku go luksusowo wyposażyć.

co do załączonego przez ciebie rysunku poddasza - owszem, jest sufit na wysokości 2,6 m, ale zauważ, jak jest go mało - tylko na środku.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Niedawno pytałem o projekt Z8 w między czasie znaleźliśmy tez projekt http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Anu...idp,12875.html czy Anulka( w linku opcja z garażem ja chcę bez) będzie dużo droższa od Z8? Jesli tak to co powiększy koszta?


Anulka bardzo sympatyczna, podoba mi się

----------


## Kwitko

Kolega Frofo chce budować ten dom, pozwólcie, nie przekonacie. 

Co do anulki, nie podoba mi się skrytka o pow. 0.9 m. Ja bym zlikwidowała, taniej wyjdzie postawienie tam dużej szafy.  Ogólnie projekt ok. może nie super tani ale funkcjonalny.

----------


## pawko_

Frofo przecież nie musisz co roku remontować mieszkania i wymieniać samochodu (chyba nikt tak nie robi). Skoro postawiłeś sobie za cel budowę domu- to na tym się skoncentruj.

----------


## Frofo007

Jeżeli możecie to mi doradźcie jaki projekt byłby dla mnie najlepszy - piwnica + parter + poddasze + tanio  :wink:  czyli bez kosztownych udziwnień. Ja przeglądałem już wiele projektów i nic ciekawego nie znalazłem.

----------


## fenix2

> Jeżeli możecie to mi doradźcie jaki projekt byłby dla mnie najlepszy - piwnica + parter + poddasze + tanio  czyli bez kosztownych udziwnień. Ja przeglądałem już wiele projektów i nic ciekawego nie znalazłem.



DP Jaworki 9  :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

> Frofo przecież nie musisz co roku remontować mieszkania i wymieniać samochodu (chyba nikt tak nie robi). Skoro postawiłeś sobie za cel budowę domu- to na tym się skoncentruj.


Tak, ale nie będę odkładał przez rok tylko przez 3-4 lata i to w wariancie domu do max 300.000zł
Teraz mam odłożone dopiero na samą działkę.
Jak już zbuduje ten dom to będę potrzebował zrobić dobrze jego otoczenie, ten swój warsztat, siłownie, biuro, garaż na samochód, mam łódkę, też by się przydała chociaż jakaś wiata... także przedemną jeszcze wiele, wiele lat odkładania.

----------


## marynata

> Widzę, że co niektórym żyłka w oku pęka, że ktoś sobie odkłada i na dodatek nie bierze kredytu. Typowo polskie.
> Jaki masz problem Zielony ogrodzie, że chcę sobie wybudować dom, który MI osobiście się podoba? Rozumiem, że najlepiej byłoby brać kredyt na 30 lat i wybudować dom, który Ci się będzie podobał? Super, ale chyba myślimy na innym poziomie.


Zanim wypowiesz takie sądy powinieneś poznać lepiej ZO i jej posty.
Na pewno jako pierwsza tutaj  odradzi kredyt i na pewno doradzi co zrobić żeby nie zostać z ręką w nocniku.
Wydaje mi się że bardzo polskie to jest sądzenie ludzi po przeczytaniu ich trzech postów i wyciąganie z nich wygodnych dla siebie wniosków.
To jest niepoważne żeby obrażać się na kogoś tylko z tego powodu że nie podoba mu się Twój projekt.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Kolega Frofo chce budować ten dom, pozwólcie, nie przekonacie. 
> 
> Co do anulki, nie podoba mi się skrytka o pow. 0.9 m. Ja bym zlikwidowała, taniej wyjdzie postawienie tam dużej szafy.  Ogólnie projekt ok. może nie super tani ale funkcjonalny.


Kolega Frofo owszem, chce i niech buduje, ale trzeba powiedziec co nieco, żeby wątek nie umarł i żeby obserwatorzy wątku mieli rozrywkę.

----------


## Frofo007

> DP Jaworki 9


Hmmm dlaczego ten dom z 2 balkonami i garażem ma być tańszy od Kuby? Jeśli chodzi o wygląd to Kuba [projekt żeby nie było  :wink: ] bardziej mi się podoba, ale co osoba to będzie mieć inne zdanie.

----------


## Frofo007

> Zanim wypowiesz takie sądy powinieneś poznać lepiej ZO i jej posty.
> Na pewno jako pierwsza tutaj  odradzi kredyt i na pewno doradzi co zrobić żeby nie zostać z ręką w nocniku.
> Wydaje mi się że bardzo polskie to jest sądzenie ludzi po przeczytaniu ich trzech postów i wyciąganie z nich wygodnych dla siebie wniosków.
> To jest niepoważne żeby obrażać się na kogoś tylko z tego powodu że nie podoba mu się Twój projekt.


Ale kto się tu na kogo obraża? Widzę, że większość ludzi tu nie potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem. ZO napisała, że SSZ tego mojego domu to 400 tyś. Co uważam za śmieszne. Później pisze mi o łazience w stanie surowym za 10 tyś albo o tym, że projekt, który mi się podoba jest "strasznieee brzydki". Może dla mnie też jej dom jest brzydki, ale nigdy bym tego nie napisał, żeby jej nie urazić.

----------


## fenix2

> Hmmm dlaczego ten dom z 2 balkonami i garażem ma być tańszy od Kuby? Jeśli chodzi o wygląd to Kuba [projekt żeby nie było ] bardziej mi się podoba, ale co osoba to będzie mieć inne zdanie.


Nigdzie nie nie napisałem że jest tańszy do czegoś. Ja garaż zamieniłem na piwnicę. Balkon zostawiłem jeden z przodu. Ogólnie dość prosta i tania konstrukcja bez udziwnień tak jak chciałeś.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ale kto się tu na kogo obraża? Widzę, że większość ludzi tu nie potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem. ZO napisała, że SSZ tego mojego domu to 400 tyś. Co uważam za śmieszne. Później pisze mi o łazience w stanie surowym za 10 tyś albo o tym, że projekt, który mi się podoba jest "strasznieee brzydki". Może dla mnie też jej dom jest brzydki, ale nigdy bym tego nie napisał, żeby jej nie urazić.



oj prostowałam przecież, że stan SSZ (przejęzyczenie), ale tylko piwnicy, bo tak chciałeś. tak czy siak powtarzam - droga i brzydka chałupa, i nie oceniam teraz domu Frofo ani jego gustu, tylko ten okropny projekt, który w końcu przecież wykonał jakiś wykształcony architekt i nalezy mu się za to "bura". Ciekawe, czy autor tego domu chciałby w takim mieszkac.

Marynato, ja się na szczęście obrażam, za to sama jestem złośliwa, wiem. 

wiem, że mój dom jest jaki jest, bardzo bardzo zwyczajny, ale jak się nie ma kasy, to lepiej wybudować coś neutralnego w krajobrazie, nie rażącego, niż wysilać się na styropianowe pałacyki oszczędzając na czym sie da.

----------


## Frofo007

fenix2: już skończyłeś budowę? Jeśli tak to jakie koszty?

----------


## DEZET

Frofo007- rozbawiłeś mnie tym tanim okienkiem 55x78 (a dlaczego takie małe wybrałeś, tak jest w projekcie, czy to było najtańsze?).
 Ja mam 118x78 i dziś założyłbym jeszcze dłuższe.
W przekroju to te 2,6m jest na ok.1/3 podłogi więc mało tego miejsca, co już kilka osób Ci wskazało. 
Wracając do piwnicy- schody konieczne, ocieplenie ścian pewnie też (nie wiem, dla mnie piwnica to ostatnia rzecz, którą bym robił),
 izolacja przeciwwilgociowa( nie mazidło na ściany), posadzka z ociepleniem. 
Strop piwnicy to beton, ocieplenie, wylewka. Dochodzi inaczej położony drenaż (konieczny). 
Ktoś te kilka tys. bloczków musi wymurować- dochodzi robocizna.  
Dochodzi mnóstwo drobiazgów, których nie bierze się pod uwagę, a wychodzą w trakcie, a pierdółki ciągną kasę jak smok.
Mnie się też wydawało, że 200tys. to dużo na dom... dopóki nie zacząłem budowy.

Nie zastanawiałeś się nad projektem indywidualnym?

----------


## Frofo007

> Frofo007- rozbawiłeś mnie tym tanim okienkiem 55x78 (a dlaczego takie małe wybrałeś, tak jest w projekcie, czy to było najtańsze?).
>  Ja mam 118x78 i dziś założyłbym jeszcze dłuższe.
> W przekroju to te 2,6m jest na ok.1/3 podłogi więc mało tego miejsca, co już kilka osób Ci wskazało. 
> Wracając do piwnicy- schody konieczne, ocieplenie ścian pewnie też (nie wiem, dla mnie piwnica to ostatnia rzecz, którą bym robił),
>  izolacja przeciwwilgociowa( nie mazidło na ściany), posadzka z ociepleniem. 
> Strop piwnicy to beton, ocieplenie, wylewka. Dochodzi inaczej położony drenaż (konieczny). 
> Ktoś te kilka tys. bloczków musi wymurować- dochodzi robocizna.  
> Dochodzi mnóstwo drobiazgów, których nie bierze się pod uwagę, a wychodzą w trakcie, a pierdółki ciągną kasę jak smok.
> Mnie się też wydawało, że 200tys. to dużo na dom... dopóki nie zacząłem budowy.
> ...


Te okno to tak tylko pokazałem, że można taniej. W sypialni z założenia się śpi [no może nie tylko :>] okna nie muszą być duże.

Projekt indywidualny nie jest dla mnie. Raz, że koszta a dwa, że nie mam aż tak dobrej wyobraźni. Bo poza funkcją mieszkalną [czyli odpowiednim metrażem] mój dom musi też mi się podobać.

Może napiszę co bym chciał, co najwyżej mnie wyśmiejecie  :big tongue: 

- dach wielospadowy, oglądałem wiele projektów z dachem 2-spadowym i mi się nie podobają. Jeżeli mam dołożyć 10k do dachu, który mi się podoba to chce to zrobić.
- nie potrzebuje balkonów, lukarn, garażu itp. z założenia ma być tanio
- tanio, ale chce mieć poddasze użytkowe i piwnice w stanie surowym do późniejszego wykończenia.

Nie oczekuje tego od budżetu 200k, mogę dozbierać, ale chciałbym znaleźć projekt tani w realizacji, który będzie mi się podobał. Czy to duże wymagania? pewnie tak, ale jak człowiek chce ładne kilka lat poświęcić na budowę to gdy ją skończy chce cieszyć tym oko.

----------


## mest

> Co do anulki, nie podoba mi się skrytka o pow. 0.9 m. Ja bym zlikwidowała, taniej wyjdzie postawienie tam dużej szafy.  Ogólnie projekt ok. może nie super tani ale funkcjonalny.


Skrytka to najmniejszy problem :smile:  zawsze można coś z nią zrobić. Chodzi mi o koszta w stosunku do z8

----------


## DEZET

> Te okno to tak tylko pokazałem, że można taniej. W sypialni z założenia się śpi [no może nie tylko :>] okna nie muszą być duże.
> Projekt indywidualny nie jest dla mnie. Raz, że koszta a dwa, że nie mam aż tak dobrej wyobraźni. Bo poza funkcją mieszkalną [czyli odpowiednim metrażem] mój dom musi też mi się podobać.Może napiszę co bym chciał, co najwyżej mnie wyśmiejecie 
> - dach wielospadowy, oglądałem wiele projektów z dachem 2-spadowym i mi się nie podobają. Jeżeli mam dołożyć 10k do dachu, który mi się podoba to chce to zrobić.
> - nie potrzebuje balkonów, lukarn, garażu itp. z założenia ma być tanio
> - tanio, ale chce mieć poddasze użytkowe i piwnice w stanie surowym do późniejszego wykończenia.
> Nie oczekuje tego od budżetu 200k, mogę dozbierać, ale chciałbym znaleźć projekt tani w realizacji, który będzie mi się podobał. Czy to duże wymagania? pewnie tak, ale jak człowiek chce ładne kilka lat poświęcić na budowę to gdy ją skończy chce cieszyć tym oko.


Gdyby istniał duży i tani dom do budowy to wszyscy by pewnie taki budowali- bo lepiej mieć więcej za mniej, a każdy ma inny gust, co widać po różnorodności projektów.
Nie wiem jak długo będę patrzył na swój dach, gdy skończę budowę, to dla mnie szczegół, ważniejszy jest układ i komfort w środku, bo tam się będę poruszał na co dzień. Określiłem jakiej funkcjonalności oczekuję i buduję jak chciałem. 
Duży dom to także wyższe koszty jego utrzymania, na etapie wyboru projektu i początku budowy mało kto się nad tym zastanawia.

----------


## Zielony ogród

wygląda dosyć prosto - jest dach czterospadowy, ale jest pełne piętro. zbyt tani chyba jednak nie jest....
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z297,Piet...a-dzialke.html

prosty, ale duży dom:
http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...owej-7-KRK1224

----------


## DEZET

A gdzie w Z297 jest dach 4spadowy? :jaw drop:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> A gdzie w Z297 jest dach 4spadowy?



chyba już muszę iść spać, bo mylę linki :bash: 

to miał byc całkiem inny dom, nie wiem, czy jeszcze uda mi sie go ponownie odnaleźć

----------


## Scarlet

> chyba już muszę iść spać, bo mylę linki
> 
> to miał byc całkiem inny dom, nie wiem, czy jeszcze uda mi sie go ponownie odnaleźć


Przeszukaj historię w komputerze  :smile:

----------


## gorbag

> Skrytka to najmniejszy problem zawsze można coś z nią zrobić. Chodzi mi o koszta w stosunku do z8


Ładny. Nie ma wielkich różnic, w sumie dom podobny, parę metrów większy. Może sami byśmy się nad nim zastanawiali, jakby trafił się w odpowiednim momencie. Koszty porównywalne za metr, różnica tylko w powierzchni i w trochę bardziej płaskim dachu.

----------


## fenix2

> fenix2: już skończyłeś budowę? Jeśli tak to jakie koszty?


Zbudowałem. O kosztach pisze na stronie 339 tego wątku. LINK:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C4%87/page339

----------


## Xerses

> Idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania to powinienem wszystko robić super, wybrać projekt cud miud, stosować drogie materiały i wykończenie. Działka w super lokalizacji za 300k itd.
> 
> Tylko wtedy odkładając 80k rocznie odkładałbym to kilkanaście lat. A ja najpóźniej za 3-4 lata chce tam już mieszkać.
> 
> Poza tym aby odłożyć 80k rocznie to muszę przez ten czas zrezygnować z wymiany samochodu na nowszy, remontu mieszkania itd. 
> 
> 
> 
> No nie wiem czy jest tak mało miejsca, tutaj daje fote z realizacji tego projektu: http://postimage.org/image/9mer14spl/
> ...


Szkoda że nie zrozumiałeś tego co napisałem.

----------


## Xerses

> Zanim wypowiesz takie sądy powinieneś poznać lepiej ZO i jej posty.
> Na pewno jako pierwsza tutaj  odradzi kredyt i na pewno doradzi co zrobić żeby nie zostać z ręką w nocniku.
> Wydaje mi się że bardzo polskie to jest sądzenie ludzi po przeczytaniu ich trzech postów i wyciąganie z nich wygodnych dla siebie wniosków.
> To jest niepoważne żeby obrażać się na kogoś tylko z tego powodu że nie podoba mu się Twój projekt.


No cóż kwintesencja wypowiedzi. Nic dodac nic ująć. Odnosze jednak wrażenie że kolega ma problem z samym sobą. Chciałby patrzeć w lewo i prawo jednocześnie, nie przyjmując do wiadomości że nie jest to takie proste  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Ale kto się tu na kogo obraża? Widzę, że większość ludzi tu nie potrafi czytać ze zrozumieniem. ZO napisała, że SSZ tego mojego domu to 400 tyś. Co uważam za śmieszne. Później pisze mi o łazience w stanie surowym za 10 tyś albo o tym, że projekt, który mi się podoba jest "strasznieee brzydki". Może dla mnie też jej dom jest brzydki, ale nigdy bym tego nie napisał, żeby jej nie urazić.


Cóż chciałeś opinie - to ją dostałeś. Po co pytasz skoro nie umiesz uszanować odpowiedzi osób które sa w trakcie już po zbudowaniu domu?  A z tym "czytaniem ze zrozumieniem " to .... daruj sobie wypowiedzi tego typu. Napisałeś wczesniej że masz 26 lat.............. po tym jak sie tu zachowujesz dałbym Ci conajwyżej 18.

----------


## msdracula

Frofo ciężko jest coś znależć z tymi założeniami, Przed chwilą próbowałam i domy ok 100m użytkowej, 4 spadowy dach wyceniają na ok. 300tyś netto a trzeba będzie dodać jeszcze piwnicę. Dodatkowo przy takim dachu brak lukarn, to małe pomieszczenia, chyba, że taki wariant Ci odpowiada i byłeś kiedyś w takim domu  :smile:  Jak nie to polecam kogoś poprosić i zobaczyć. My tak robiliśmy jak wybieraliśmy projekt, bo niektóre rzeczy ciężko jest sobie wyobrazić, tym bardziej,że piszesz wyobraźnię masz kiepską  :smile: 
Więc jeśli nie chcesz wydać więcej niż 300tyś i zrobisz sam tylko to o czym pisałeś, to pozostaje albo mniejszy dom, albo dwuspad albo po prostu wydać więcej, jak nie chcesz z niczego rezygnować.
Te koszty biorą się pewnie też stąd, że okna drogie. Nam udało się znaleźć fajną ofertę i wyszło taniej niż zakładaliśmy, ale i tak koszt jest  :wink: 

My co prawda z kosztorysem się mocno mijamy ( na naszą korzyść) ale to zasługa własnej pracy. Na pewnych etapach nie da się zbyt wiele zaoszczędzić, cudów nie ma

----------


## msdracula

Frofo a ten? http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z85.html#project-costs 
różnica między użytkową na netto spora ze względu na skosu, no ale przy takim typie dachu lepiej nie będzie.

Można go odpowiednio zaadaptować, czyli zmniejszyć. Albo na tej podstawie zrobić indywidualny..bo i tak piwnicę musisz doprojektować, za darmo nikt tego nie zrobi. więc może lepiej faktycznie znaleźć dobrego architekta.

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## bowess

Parę dni nie zaglądałam, a tu tyle do nadrobienia.  :smile:  *Frofo* według mnie to dla Ciebie tylko projekt indywidualny. Gotowca kupisz za jakieś 2k, a adaptowanie z doprojektowaniem piwnicy, przeprojektowaniem dachu to pewnie drugie tyle, do tego jakieś tam detaliczne zmiany pod Twój gust i piątka pójdzie. A za tyle to już można zlecić indywidualny. Osobiście uważam, że warto i 10 tysięcy zapłacić za projekt, bo od tego głównie zależą oszczędności budowlane no i realizacja własnych oczekiwań estetycznych. Przeglądam dużo projektów i takiego fajnego, kompaktowego gotowca z piwnicą, poddaszem, dachem kopertowym lub cztero to nie widziałam. We wszystkich trzeba by coś przerabiać.

A propos oczekiwań estetycznych. Kuba ma coś nie za bardzo z proporcjami. Wersja wyjściowa była z garażem i wówczas stosunek wysokości budynku do szerokości elewacji frontowej był trochę przyjemniejszy dla oka. Po odcięciu garażu całość prezentuje się po prostu gorzej. Przyszłej pani domu też się podoba?

No i moje zdanie co do kosztów. Pod klucz a z "gołą" piwnicą i poddaszem powiedzmy takim deweloperskim to może 300, może 350. SSZ szacuję na jakieś 200-220 tysięcy. Rozstrzał może być trochę większy w zależności od warunków gruntowych i szczegółowych rozwiązań piwnicy (wysokość, okna, zastosowane docieplenia i izolacje pw).
Działkę już masz upatrzoną? Jeżeli nie, to w zasadzie wybór projektu jest tylko gdybaniem, bo po zakupie działki może się okazać, że trzeba szukać od nowa w związku z założeniami planu lub warunkami zabudowy.

*Arturo* podał porównawczo koszty więźby i pokrycia na dach cztero i dwuspadowy. Dodam swoje - zakupy w roku 2009 (być może to ważny szczegół), dach 160m2, więźba 4300, pokrycie i akcesoria oraz orynnowanie 8500. Pokrycie 53zł/m2, ale dachówka jest cementowa, więc z tego wynika większość różnicy cenowej. Więźba 27zł/m2. Okna dachowe standardowych rozmiarów naprawdę trzeba liczyć tysiaka za sztukę - przynajmniej tysiaka.

----------


## Arturo72

> Łatwo będzie dodać około +150cm wyżej i strop i wychodzi piwnica PANOWIE I PANIE  Nie oszukujcie ludzi że koszt piwnicy to 50tys. Chyba że płytki w piwnicy będą za 200zł/m2. Wiem, każda piwnica piwnicy nie równa, zależy jaki metraż, ale pisać w ciemno 50tys to 
> Pozdrawiam.


No właśnie,zalezy jaki będzie metraż piwnicy,najdroższy jeśli chodzi o materiały będzie strop,który musi być lany.
Oczywistym jest,że w kostce 8x8 czyli 64m2 będzie prawie o połowę tańszy niż 10,4x10,4 108m2 czyli jaki ma Kuba.
Samego betonu pójdzie ze 20m3,stali z 2-3t to już nam daje za materiał ok.20tys.zł a gdzie robocizna ? Gdzie bloczki ? Gdzie chudziak ? Gdzie wykończenie ? I pow.zabudowy 108m2 to jest mały dom.
Piwnica kosztowo to dodatkowe piętro domu.

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## Zielony ogród

> *Frofo007*
> ...
> 
> Ci co piszą po co Ci piwnica, poprostu jej nie mają i nigdy nie mieli! A czy to aż taki koszt? Proszę podać kwote jaką wydaliście za wykop, ławy, fundamenty, chudziak. I na jaką wysokość były fundamenty? Łatwo będzie dodać około +150cm wyżej i strop i wychodzi piwnica PANOWIE I PANIE  Nie oszukujcie ludzi że koszt piwnicy to 50tys. Chyba że płytki w piwnicy będą za 200zł/m2.  Wiem, każda piwnica piwnicy nie równa, zależy jaki metraż, ale pisać w ciemno 50tys to 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


polecam chociażby ten watek (cały, nie wyrywkowo):
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...budowy+piwnicy

rozumiem, że piwnica to tylko podniesione fundamenty - bez podłogi, izolacji cieplnej i przeciwwilgociowej, elektryki, tynków, ścianek działowych, kanalizacji i wentylacji, bez drzwi, schodów, okien? jeżeli tak, to racja, piwnica to niewielki wydatek.


22 lata mieszkałam w domu z piwnicą. teraz mam tylko taką - w ogródku:

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## Zielony ogród

> rozumiem, że piwnica to tylko podniesione fundamenty   DOBRZE ROZUMIESZ 
> To tylko taki koszt!
> Dalej nic nie rozumiesz. Kupujesz proszek 10kg za 50zł, ale za 70zł masz już 50kg. Dasz rade przełknąć te 20zł żeby odrazu być +40kg do przodu? Czy lepiej olać dołożenie troche kasy i mieć dużo dużo więcej? 
> Podaj koszt stanu 0 i dodaj do tego troche bloczków i strop i będziesz mieć piwnice.
> Ja nie próbuje Cie przekonać że masz ją zbudować, ale po co pisać że to koszt 50tys, jak to nieprawda? Z PISu jesteś ze taką demagogie uprawiasz?



dlaczego taki nerwowy jesteś?
a jak wejdziesz do tej piwnicy? i latarką będziesz świecić? jaki był koszt twojej piwnicy, możesz podać?

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## msdracula

Co do kosztów stropu lanego to u nas nad piwnicą ( ok.80m kw.)  to 4tyś beton i 3 tyś. zbrojenie. Daje to kwotę 7tyś plus robocizna ew. własna u nas poszło na to 3 tyś.
Ocieplenia nie ma co demonizować, na naszą piwnicę poszło styropianu aqua za 1200zł, robocizna własna, do tego dypsperbit i folia kubełkowa, ale to  i tak się przecież daje na fundamenty nawet jak piwnicy nie ma. 
Ścianek działowych u nas brak, wszystkie w piwnicy są nośne.

Jaka kanalizacja? rury się puszcza przez ścianę tak samo jak przez ściany fundamentowe, będą tylko ciut dłuższe. 

Ale elektrykę i ogrzewanie trzeba zrobić. Tylko wiadomo punktów nie będzie tyle co np. na parterze  :yes: 

Ja nawet mojej piwnicy nie rozpatrywałam pod względem kosztów, bo jest nam potrzebna. Dodatkowo działka ze spadkiem i musielibyśmy zrobić wysoki fundament, wsypać tony piachu i jeszcze porządnie warstwami ubić, a to też przecież za darmo nie jest  :wink: 

Okna w piwnicy są, ich łączny koszt to 600zł  :cool:

----------


## msdracula

Heine ale tutaj był komentowany nie czyjś dom tylko projekt, Frofo sam pytał o zdanie. To trzeba było pisac, że ładny mimo, że się nie podoba? 
Jak ten dom już by budował to co innego, nikt by pewnie jego urody nie komentował wtedy  :yes:

----------


## Zielony ogród

widzę, że Heine bierze  wyrywkowy udział dyskusji bez przeczytania od początku o co chodzi.
ok, masz rację, można spokojnie robić piwnicę, jesli komuś zależy na darmowych metrach. 

Gdybyś Heine zobaczył, że znajomemu ptak narobił na czapkę, to byś mu nie powiedział, żeby go nie urazić?

oceniałam projekt, a nie czyjś dom. jest mnóstwo okropnie brzydkich projektów.

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## Zielony ogród

bo to jest tylko forum, zbyt wiele sie tu nie mozna spodziewać - po prostu można sobie pogawędzić, nie jest to podrecznik budowlany, kierownik budowy musi być.
to chyba dobrze, że pisze się to, co się myśli - poznajemy róznorodność świata i przeróżne podejścia do życia.

a to, że ludzie budują gargamele nie znaczy, że trzeba oszczedzac ich uczucia i chwalić - to by było fałszywe.

mój dom różnie najbliższa rodzina określała - szopa, stodoła, "czy tam da się zimą mieszkać?", "ale na zime to chyba do miasta wracacie?" itd itp.. Ale nie robi to na mnie żadnego wrażenia, bo mam zamiar dogadzać tylko sobie, a nie innym. Chociaż nie do końca - zależało mi również, aby swoim domem nie zepsuć krajobrazu wsi zabudowanej tutaj parterowymi domami z czerwonymi dachami dwuspadowymi. Udało sie "wtopić" w krajobraz skromnej wsi.

----------


## msdracula

Ale co konkretnie jest błędne? ja mam piwnicę i wiem ile kosztowała.
Ale też wiem ile przy niej zrobiliśmy sami ( i zrobimy) i że faktycznie może pociągnąć po kieszeni, jeśli te wszystkie prace mają być zlecone. Koszt 40tyś jest jak najbardziej możliwy.

----------


## msdracula

> mój dom różnie najbliższa rodzina określała - szopa, stodoła, "czy tam da się zimą mieszkać?", "ale na zime to chyba do miasta wracacie?" itd itp..


 :eek:  :jaw drop:  serio? inaczej niż zawiść, zazdrość tego nazwać nie potrafię

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## Zielony ogród

> serio? inaczej niż zawiść, zazdrość tego nazwać nie potrafię


akurat lubię te osoby i nie posądzam ich o zawiść; są to po prostu tradycyjnie myślący ludzie wychowani w dużych domach, i w głowie im sie nie mieści, że na ogrzewanie np. można wydać 2 tys. na prąd zamiast 6 tys. na węgiel, że nie każdy chce, aby ich dom było widać z ulicy. Np. teściowa była tak dumna, że jej syn buduje dom, że na okolicę będzie widać, że się "dorobił", a tu.....takie rozczarowanie, syn postawił niewidoczny zza żywopłotu kurnik i nie ma czym się pochwalić. Ale to kochana kobieta i nie moge miec o to do niej żalu. Gdy kupiliśmy dość drogie stylizowane na zniszczone płytki kamienne na podłogę, to chciała z własnej renty nam dołozyc, abyśmy wymienili na "ładniejsze". Cóż, nas to po prostu bawi, im wieksza krytyka, tym bardziej wprowadza mnie w dobry humor.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> A mi sie podoba określenie stodoła   Ja tak mówi jak mnie ktoś pyta co buduje... Większość i tak mieszka w "klocku, pustaku z lat 80". lub m2... stodoła i tak lepsza po stokroć! 
> 
> Tak, to nie podręcznik budowlany  Ale zauważ że w kilku działach forum są ludzi którzy naprawde się na tym znają, jeden dział jest wyjątkowo poprawny. 
> A niektóre to tragedia, choć siedzą tam sami eksperci


który to ten wyjątkowo poprawny?

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## msdracula

Zielony a to zmienia postać rzeczy  :wink:  
mojego domu nie będzie widać z drogi, ale dla mnie to jest ogromny plus. Jak widać każdy ma inne priorytety  :wink:

----------


## marynata

Nerwowo się widzę robi,niektórzy cierpliwości do rozmowy z innymi nie mają.
Czy da się wybudować dom za tyle i tyle-odpowiadając nikt nie bierze pod uwagę pomieszczeń w stanie surowym.Wiadomo że jak ktoś chce zostawić część domu w stanie surowym,to liczy tą część inaczej.
Jedno akceptują taki stan rzeczy,inni chcą znać cenę domu wykończonego.
Nie każdemu da się dogodzić ogólnymi odpowiedziami,jak ktoś chce szczegółowej analizy projektu,to powinien założyć osobny wątek dla takiego projektu i opisać dokładnie działkę(spadki,warunki gruntowe)wymienić dokładnie czego oczekuje,wtedy burza mózgów i już coś wiadomo.

----------


## Zielony ogród

Marynato - to chyba niemożliwe, aby przez 384 strony udało sie utrzymać "merytoryczność" wątku - zresztą kto by to wytrzymał....i kto miałby w tym jakikolwiek interes. Wiarygodny kosztorys to trzeba zamówic u profesjonalnego kosztorysanta i cięzkie pieniądze za to zapłacic. Tutaj to możemy sobie "postrzelać" - 100 tys. w tą, 100 tys. w tamtą, ewentualnie zrobić wstępną selekcję - da się za 200 tys, nie da sie za 200 tys.

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## Zielony ogród

nie sądze, by ktoś chciał za darmo kosztorysy na forum robić....ja sobie robiłam sama po otrzymaniu "kosztorysu ślepego" do mojego projektu, i to było naprawdę dużo pozycji do odszukania i policzenia. Same rzuty nic nie dają.

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Niestety mój dom będize widać z drogi głównej, i niestety jest to jedyny minus tego miejsca. Ale za to widoki na góry i jeziora...bezcenne 
> Jak żonę przekonam to posadze jakieś cztery świerki z przodu żeby zastawić trochę widoki na dom.
> 
> Może widocznie brakuje takiej profesji tutaj na forum, kosztorys zrobić to kilka godzin roboty.
> A w sumie to wystarczy wydrukować rzuty i pojechać do składu budowlanego żeby wycenili ile i jaki materiał potrzebny. Większość robi to bez problemu, wiedząc że może u nich zakupisz materiały na dom. Teraz okres zimowy, na składach ruch powoli się zmniejsza. Jest najlepszy czas do marudzenia im o kosztorysie 
> Ja zrobiłem kosztorys w jednej firmie(skład budowlany) , bo chciałem sie dowiedzieć ile muszę mieć kasy na SSO. Dość dokładnie zmieściłem sie w nim.
> 
> Zielony ogród zapomniałem o Twoim pytaniu ile mnie piwnica kosztowała. Zaraz poszukam bo już pisałem o tym.
> Zobacz na te drzwi, napewno by bardziej pasowały do Twojej piwnicy 
> http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...2ef1537aa.html


dzięki heine za link do pięknych drzwi, ale może źle zrobiłam, że nie pokazałam całej piwnicy - ona ma strop odzyskany ze starego metalowego bunkra niemieckiego, mieszkam na "poniemieckich" terenach i te moje drzwi są metalowe obśrubowane pomalowane wojskową farbą (tylko klamka do kitu, nie możemy znaleźć pasującej, ta jest tylko tak włożona luźno), i nie rażą w otoczeniu lasu i poniemieckiej czerwonej cegły. Te twoje drzwi pasują do pieknej winniczki - zbyt romantyczne do mojego bunkra, a poza tym na pewno za drogie.......jakbyś klamkę gdzieś fajną poniemiecką zobaczył.....

----------


## marynata

Ten wątek to się trochę taki paranoiczny zrobił.
Co to jest piwnica,czy wilgotne,ciemne pomieszczenie na spirytus i granaty,czy suche,jasne,czyste pomieszczenie na pralnię,suszarnię,hobby?
Jak się wezmie pod uwagę to pierwsze to zaraz spadnie fala krytyki że prl,że proponuje się dziadowanie za małe pieniądze,że co to za życie,że lepiej siedzieć w bloku.Jak się odpowie mając na uwadze drugą wersję(zgodnie z prawdą koszt metra mieszkania)to zaraz krytyka że przecież może być surowe,że przesada,że to tylko piwnica.
Tak czy siak pomagający w tym wątku cokolwiek nie poradzą zawsze po łbie dostaną.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ten wątek to się trochę taki paranoiczny zrobił.
> Co to jest piwnica,czy wilgotne,ciemne pomieszczenie na spirytus i granaty,czy suche,jasne,czyste pomieszczenie na pralnię,suszarnię,hobby?
> Jak się wezmie pod uwagę to pierwsze to zaraz spadnie fala krytyki że prl,że proponuje się dziadowanie za małe pieniądze,że co to za życie,że lepiej siedzieć w bloku.Jak się odpowie mając na uwadze drugą wersję(zgodnie z prawdą koszt metra mieszkania)to zaraz krytyka że przecież może być surowe,że przesada,że to tylko piwnica.
> Tak czy siak pomagający w tym wątku cokolwiek nie poradzą zawsze po łbie dostaną.


na bimber, granaty i kartofle.... :jaw drop: 
w ostatnim zdaniu trafiłaś w sedno - w ogóle doradzanie na forum to głupi pomysł; ja osobiście najwięcej z forum skorzystałam obserwując z ukrycia cudze dyskusje i luźne rozmowy o niczym - w nich najwięcej prawdy sie przemyca. a teraz piszę dla rozrywki.
coraz bardziej zaczynaja mi sie podobac inne fora, chociaz jeszcze sie nie zalogowałam nigdzie. np. odniosłam wrażenie, że np. na forum gazety nie ma takiego "oszczędzania uczuć" jak tutaj i ludzie bez problemów walą prawdę - co myślą.

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## DEZET

No tak, ale nie wszyscy mają darmo piasek, swoje stemple, czy deski- fakt kosztuje to "grosze" w stosunku do kosztu domu. Warunki gruntowe masz dobre, a jak ktoś ma np. kurzawkę, albo buduje na szkodach górniczych (można tam piwnice?), czy co tam jeszcze- koszty wzrosną zastraszająco. Poza tym dla jednych piwnica to dom postawiony (poziom posadzki) 1-1,5m nad gruntem z okienkami, dla innych to pomieszczenie całkowicie zagłębione w ziemi z oknami np, jak u drakulki. Sorki za niefachowe nazewnictwo. Można taniej, nie tanio- koszt własnej pracy nie liczony, ale wyjdzie kilka..naście tys. jeśli sami nie zrobimy.

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## marynata

Heine,stan zerowy jak i piwnice to są koszty bardzo indywidualne zależne od wielu czynników.
Nie wiem czy komuś będzie się chciało nad tym rozwodzić poza wątkami dedykowanymi.
Dla mnie piwnica to pomieszczenia jasne,doświetlone,wykończone tynkami,wylewkami,z kompletem drzwi itp i ja np zasypując swoje miejscami 170 stanu zero w glinie zaoszczędziłam bardzo dużo.
Inna osoba może uważać że zmarnowałam miejsce.

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## marynata

Nawet gdyby warunki gruntowe byłyby lepsze i piwnica nie wymagałaby dodatkowej hydroizolacji,to dla mnie dalej jest to piwnica w stanie surowym na której wykończenie będą potrzebne kolejne pieniądze  :smile:

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## marynata

Nie muszę się przekonywać bo to nie pierwszy mój dom  :smile: 
Nie mam potrzeby magazynowania niczego-słoików nie robię,a ilość klamotów które mają być używane 2 razy w życiu ograniczam do minimum.
U mnie takie pomieszczenia szybko przejęłyby we władanie pająki i myszy  :smile: 
Może skuszę się na taką piwniczkę jak ZO.

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## marynata

To co mówię nie ma na celu kwalifikacji Twojego majątku do jednej z grup-śmieci,hobby,narzędzi przydatnych do pracy,tylko  ma cały czas na celu ustalić definicję piwnicy która może być uśredniona dla każdego i możemy o niej mówić w wątku o domach za 200 tyś.
Niestety jak widać nie ustalimy tego.

----------


## Kwitko

Rodzice mają piwnice i niestety jest tak jak pisze marynata. Jedno pomieszczenie w którym jest pralnia jest ok, czysto, jasno, ładnie. Ale składzik na słoiki  i kotłownia i pokój psa pozostawia wiele do życzenia, pajączki mają prawdziwy raj  :big grin:  No ale komu by się chciało co chwile przecierać 100 słoików czy czyścić stare wiadra budowlane. Fakt piwnica  się przydaje ale według mnie nie warta jest tylu pieniędzy.  Zmieniam zdanie jedynie kiedy na dworze jest +35 C i nasz bernardyn może wytrzymać tylko w piwnicy  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Piwnica kojarzy się z miejscem, w którym składujemy niepotrzebne rzeczy, bo mogą się kiedyś przydać, czyli graciarnia.
Pytanie: czy warto wydawać kilkadziesiąt tysięcy, żeby zbudować sobie graciarnię?
Pomijam te wykończone płytkami, instalacjami, bo mowa była o stanie surowym.

Obecnie mam możliwość korzystania z piwnicy i praktycznie jest nieużywana, bo łatwiej korzystać z garażu.

----------


## Frofo007

> A z tym "czytaniem ze zrozumieniem " to .... daruj sobie wypowiedzi tego typu. Napisałeś wczesniej że masz 26 lat.............. po tym jak sie tu zachowujesz dałbym Ci conajwyżej 18.


Nie wiem dlaczego mnie obrażasz, ale to świadczy tylko o Tobie. Dziękuję pozostałym użytkownikom, którzy są bardzo pomocni.


msdracula: fajny projekt, dzięki. Tylko tak jak na jego patrze to jest podobny do Kuby, wizualnie wiele się nie różni a Kuba jest mniejszy.




> Ci co piszą po co Ci piwnica, poprostu jej nie mają i nigdy nie mieli! A czy to aż taki koszt? Proszę podać kwote jaką wydaliście za wykop, ławy, fundamenty, chudziak. I na jaką wysokość były fundamenty? Łatwo będzie dodać około +150cm wyżej i strop i wychodzi piwnica PANOWIE I PANIE Nie oszukujcie ludzi że koszt piwnicy to 50tys. Chyba że płytki w piwnicy będą za 200zł/m2. Wiem, każda piwnica piwnicy nie równa, zależy jaki metraż, ale pisać w ciemno 50tys to


Świetnie, że napisałeś, bo jak widzisz większość to przeciwnicy piwnic. Teraz mam kompana, który również jest "za". Moim zdaniem jeśli są warunki gruntowe to nie ma nad czym się zastanawiać. Tak jak w Twoim przypadku trochę ponad 20k i masz dużą dodatkową powierzchnię, która kiedyś zagospodarujesz.




> Frofo według mnie to dla Ciebie tylko projekt indywidualny.


Niestety nie mam na tyle dobrej wyobraźni żeby stworzyć coś ładnego. Nie byłoby problemu z spełnieniem założeń co do rozkładu pomieszczeń, ich wielkości itp. ale bałbym się, że później taki dom straszyłby wyglądem  :wink: 




> A propos oczekiwań estetycznych. Kuba ma coś nie za bardzo z proporcjami. Wersja wyjściowa była z garażem i wówczas stosunek wysokości budynku do szerokości elewacji frontowej był trochę przyjemniejszy dla oka. Po odcięciu garażu całość prezentuje się po prostu gorzej. Przyszłej pani domu też się podoba?


Mi się bardzo podoba, przyszłej Pani domu też. Praktycznie nie myślę nawet o danym projekcie jeśli ona go nie zobaczy i zaakceptuje  :smile: 




> Piwnica kojarzy się z miejscem, w którym składujemy niepotrzebne rzeczy, bo mogą się kiedyś przydać, czyli graciarnia.
> Pytanie: czy warto wydawać kilkadziesiąt tysięcy, żeby zbudować sobie graciarnię?


No właśnie, piwnica się z tym kojarzy bo tak kiedyś było. Ja chce mieć w niej warsztat, siłownie, pokój z bilardem itp. Będę mógł tam zaprosić kolegów, porozrabiać i Pani domu nic do tego  :big tongue: 

Będę wdzięczny za linki do projektów  :smile:  chciałbym już coś w reszcie wybrać. Kubę oceniliście bardzo chłodno, więc szukam czegoś innego.

----------


## marynata

W tym wątku miał powstać pomysł na dom w cenie mieszkania i w standardzie mieszkania.
Niektórzy z tej sumy chcą wycisnąć dużo więcej,bo w stanie surowym,bo resztę wykończy się za 20 lat,bo się kiedyś przyda  i tak jesteśmy rzucani skrajnościami przez 350 stron   :smile: 
A o tytułowym domku zostało już chyba powiedziane wszystko jakieś 200 stron temu  :big grin:

----------


## marynata

> Tak jak w Twoim przypadku trochę ponad 20k i masz dużą dodatkową powierzchnię, która kiedyś zagospodarujesz.


Hmmmm,jeszcze raz-jesteśmy w wątku o domu za 200 tyś.20 tyś to 10% budżetu,np rezygnacja z instalacji.

----------


## bowess

Mój kolega potrzebował projekt z piwnicą i wybrał taki: http://dom.money.pl/projekty_domow/z...0280.html?n=10
Ma wersję od frontu na równo, od podwórka piwnica na wierzchu - taki ma kierunek spadu na działce.
Większy i być może droższy niż planujesz, ale napisz *Frofo*, czy takiego typu bryła by Ci pasowała.

----------


## DEZET

Zdecydowanie przyjemniejszy projekt i bez potrzeby dorzucania do projektu piwnicy, bo już wszystko jest.

----------


## Xerses

> Nie wiem dlaczego mnie obrażasz, ale to świadczy tylko o Tobie. Dziękuję pozostałym użytkownikom, którzy są bardzo pomocni.


Dziwne stwierdzenie..... czyzbym to ja pisał o czytelnikach tego forum że nie potrafią czytać ze zrozumieniem? Nie chce mi sie cofać bo znalazłbym kilka podobnych Twoich wypowiedzi. Napisałem ci tylko abys sobe darował takie teksty - bo ich poziom nie przystoi 26-letniej osobie. Nie wiem gdzie tu widzisz próbe obrażania Twojej osoby. Rzekłbym że zwróciłem Ci delikatnie uwagę.

----------


## mest

*Gorbag* a według Ciebie Anulce bliżej z kosztami do Z91 czy Z8? Bo jednak koszt budowy obydwu jest znaczący. Jeśli ktoś byłby chętny napisać to tez proszę, ale widzę że temat piwnicy który ciągnie się już przez 3 strony przysłonił trochę temat tego wątku. Zaczyna się robić pyskówka a nie rzetelna rozmowa. Każdego ego zostało urażone i teraz każdy musi sobie wygarnąć. Choć jedno forum mogłoby pozostać merytoryczne. To chyba marzenie ściętej głowy.

----------


## Benta

> na bimber, granaty i kartofle....
> w ostatnim zdaniu trafiłaś w sedno - w ogóle doradzanie na forum to głupi pomysł; ja osobiście najwięcej z forum skorzystałam obserwując z ukrycia cudze dyskusje i luźne rozmowy o niczym - w nich najwięcej prawdy sie przemyca. a teraz piszę dla rozrywki.
> coraz bardziej zaczynaja mi sie podobac inne fora, chociaz jeszcze sie nie zalogowałam nigdzie. np. odniosłam wrażenie, że np. na forum gazety nie ma takiego "oszczędzania uczuć" jak tutaj i ludzie bez problemów walą prawdę - co myślą.


Przeczytałam powyższy tekst i doszłam do wniosku, że  najwyższy czas napisać to co od dawna zamierzałam. Nie zwlekam z tym, boję się, że inne fora odciągną Ciebie od muratowego, a ja wchodząc tutaj szukam Twoich postów szczególnie w wątku wymiany doświadczeń. Może to i głupi pomysł doradzanie na forum, ja jednak jak miałabym się radzić to własnie Ciebie, bo po prostu Twój domek bardzo mi się podoba, sposób w jaki powstał też i co tu dużo mówić rozbudziłaś moje marzenia o takim domku.

----------


## Frofo007

> Mój kolega potrzebował projekt z piwnicą i wybrał taki: http://dom.money.pl/projekty_domow/z...0280.html?n=10
> Ma wersję od frontu na równo, od podwórka piwnica na wierzchu - taki ma kierunek spadu na działce.
> Większy i być może droższy niż planujesz, ale napisz *Frofo*, czy takiego typu bryła by Ci pasowała.


Podoba mi się ten projekt, ale ten dom jest za duży. Są w nim na dole aż 2 pokoje, mi wystarczy jeden a jeśli ma być tanio to oprócz salonu nie musi być żadnego.




> Dziwne stwierdzenie..... czyzbym to ja pisał o czytelnikach tego forum że nie potrafią czytać ze zrozumieniem? Nie chce mi sie cofać bo znalazłbym kilka podobnych Twoich wypowiedzi. Napisałem ci tylko abys sobe darował takie teksty - bo ich poziom nie przystoi 26-letniej osobie. Nie wiem gdzie tu widzisz próbe obrażania Twojej osoby. Rzekłbym że zwróciłem Ci delikatnie uwagę.


Jeśli piszę 5 razy [bo zachodziła taka potrzeba], że piwnica i poddasze zostaną w stanie surowym a ktoś mi wycenia łazienkę na 10 tyś i płytki w piwnicy to przepraszam, ale chyba mam prawo zwrócić na to uwagę? Jeśli chodzi o Ciebie to dla mnie ta rozmowa jest skończona, nie wdaje się w jałowe dyskusje na poziomie dzieci z piaskownicy.

----------


## DEZET

> Podoba mi się ten projekt, ale ten dom jest za duży. Są w nim na dole aż 2 pokoje, mi wystarczy jeden a jeśli ma być tanio to oprócz salonu nie musi być żadnego.


Ja widzę, że ten dom ma wymiary 11 x 10,6, a Kuba miał 10,5x10,5. Nie porównywałeś- to tylko ok.6m2 więcej po obrysie?
Prawie ta sama powierzchnia -ogólna większa, bo pokoje na górze ustawniejsze ze względu na inny dach.
Pisałeś o biurze- gdzie byś je chciał mieć? w piwnicy?
Nie wyobrażam sobie w dzień przyjmować klientów w tym jednym pokoju, wieczorem przekształcając go w sypialnię.
Wybrałbym w Twoim przypadku ten projekt ze względu na całość, a dodatkowy pokój na prawie tej samej powierzchni myślę, że warty rozważenia.

----------


## bowess

> Podoba mi się ten projekt, ale ten dom jest za duży. Są w nim na dole aż 2 pokoje, mi wystarczy jeden a jeśli ma być tanio to oprócz salonu nie musi być żadnego.


No to tak. Jeżeli akceptowalny jest dla Ciebie dach kopertowy, to taki polecam, bo po pierwsze budynek będzie miał lepsze proporcje (szerokość do wysokości) niż przy czubatym dachu namiotowym, w którym szczytowy punkt wychodzi wyżej, a po drugie kopertowy często ma trochę więcej poddasza o pełnej wysokości (ale to zależy od kąta w dużej mierze). W kwestii rozmieszczenia sypialni na kondygnacjach - pod dachami czterospadowymi tak to wychodzi, że aby zmieściły się na przykład 3 sypialnie na poddaszu, również powierzchnia parteru musi być dość spora (inne rozwiązanie tego problemu to podniesienie ściany kolankowej, ale nie będę tu rozpisywać się o fatalnych efektach wizualnych, które taki zabieg daje).
Moja propozycja taka - drukujesz sobie rzuty Kuby i projektu Lipowo (albo innego domu, który Ci się podoba z zewnątrz), idziesz do architekta i pytasz o możliwości wykonania projektu indywidualnego wzorowanego zewnętrznie na jednym, a wewnętrznie na drugim. W Kubie też masz na parterze pomieszczenie gospodarcze - kotłownię, która być może u Ciebie będzie w piwnicy, więc czy to aby na pewno jest optymalny program użytkowy?

Może raczej parter powinien wyglądać jakoś tak:

Oczywiście bez garażu no i kuchnia to już zależnie od stron świata - jak jest, albo przeniesiona na front domu.
Albo tak:

Też dwie sypialnie na parterze, ale dom dość kompaktowy, oryginalnie ma 107m2 użytkowej. Jakby rodzina przez dłuższy czas była 2+1 to można przy takim układzie parteru poddasze zostawić na dalszą przyszłość z wykańczaniem.
Zresztą cały projekt zobacz, bo ma piwnicę. Wprawdzie dach dwuspadowy i wygląd na wizualce taki jak dla mnie raczej nieciekawy, ale zmieniając dach można i elewację przeprojektować na ładniejszą. No i garażu w piwnicy nie musisz robić.
http://pprojekt.pl/projekt3931-jutrzenka_ii,opis.html

I proszę, porzućcie już te "wypominki", kto ze zrozumieniem, a kto nie, bo czytać się odechciewa.

----------


## bowess

Jeszcze o projekcie Anulka. Prosty dom. Jakieś 10m2 większy od z8, ma dwa kominy i wydaje mi się, że ma trochę więcej metrów bieżących ścian działowych. Za to mniejszy kąt nachylenia połaci dachu. Nie znam dokładnych danych dla domu bez garażu, ale na wyczucie tak powiem, że będzie jakieś 15-20 tysięcy droższy od z8. Oczywiście zakładam, że materiały i technologie będą takie same.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ja widzę, że ten dom ma wymiary 11 x 10,6, a Kuba miał 10,5x10,5. Nie porównywałeś- to tylko ok.6m2 więcej po obrysie?
> Prawie ta sama powierzchnia -ogólna większa, bo pokoje na górze ustawniejsze ze względu na inny dach.
> Pisałeś o biurze- gdzie byś je chciał mieć? w piwnicy?
> Nie wyobrażam sobie w dzień przyjmować klientów w tym jednym pokoju, wieczorem przekształcając go w sypialnię.
> Wybrałbym w Twoim przypadku ten projekt ze względu na całość, a dodatkowy pokój na prawie tej samej powierzchni myślę, że warty rozważenia.


Masz rację. Narazie ten projekt jeśli chodzi o dach 4-rospadowy wygrywa.




> W Kubie też masz na parterze pomieszczenie gospodarcze - kotłownię, która być może u Ciebie będzie w piwnicy, więc czy to aby na pewno jest optymalny program użytkowy?


Trochę obawiam się o straty ciepła jeśli kotłownia będzie w piwnicy. Zanim ciepła woda dopłynie do kranu to pewnie trochę trzeba poczekać. Obecnie mam w mieszkaniu ogrzewanie centralne gazowe i pomimo, że piec jest blisko łazienki i kuchni to trzeba trochę poczekać. A co jeśli piec będzie w piwnicy a łazienka na poddaszu?

Dziś od rana przeglądałem setki projektów. Znalazłem projekt tani w realizacji z 2-spadowym dachem i akceptowalnym przeze mnie i Panią domu wyglądzie:

http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z290,Zwar...t-general-info

Jest trochę mały, ale z piwnicą będzie ponad 150m2. Bardzo dużym plusem tego projektu jest to, że mógłbym dużo szybciej rozpocząć budowę z uwagi na mniejszy koszt. Salon jest duży tak jak chciałem i z dużym oknem tarasowym. Dach jest taki jak polecacie. Tylko te okna na poddaszu mnie trochę zastanawiają, jaki może być ich koszt?

Teraz pytanie. Czy z takim domem z piwnicą w stanie surowym, reszta stan deweloperski z wszystkimi instalacjami zmieszczę się w 200 tyś?
Czy stan surowy zamknięty takiego domu da radę postawić za 120 tyś?

Co myślicie o takim projekcie? Nie jest to co prawda realizacja marzeń, ale wizja rozpoczęcia budowy domu już w niedalekiej przyszłości jest kusząca  :smile:

----------


## bowess

No, jak w Monty Pythonie.  :smile:  "A teraz coś z zupełnie innej beczki".  :smile: 

Drogie są takie okna nietypowe. Narożne również. Całkiem inna koncepcja - tu już nie masz opcji wprowadzenia się na sam parter, tylko poddasze trzeba robić na gotowo. Kosztorys niestety szacunkowy. Rzeczywisty na pewno byłby powyżej 200 tysięcy (bez piwnicy).
Masz na oku wąską działkę? Takie raczej wąskie i wysokie projekty wybierasz.

Ceny okien możesz zobaczyć na stronie Velux. Nie wiem, jakie konkretnie są w tym projekcie, ale zobacz okna balkonowe i kolankowe
http://www.velux.pl/klienci/produkty/okna_dachowe.

----------


## Frofo007

No zupełnie z innej beczki ten dom, rozważam różne opcje i ciągle się zastanawiam co będzie dla mnie lepsze. Z czego mogę zrezygnować a z czego nie.

Działka, którą mam na oku ma 28 x 40m2.

Szacujesz 200 tyś bez piwnicy przez te okna? Czy coś jeszcze podraża budowę tego domu? Myślałem, że taki mały domek [niecałe 100m2 dachu], 76m2 pow. zabudowy to wybór jak najbardziej pasujący do wątku domu za 200 tyś.

----------


## bury_kocur

No, nareszcie coś przyjemniejszego dla oka  :wink:  Ja myślę, że ten dom bez piwnicy i przy pominięciu nietypowych okien spokojnie zmieści się w 200 tys. Może nawet z oknami jak w projekcie, kto wie? Ale moim zdaniem ten projekt nie ma wielu drogich rozwiązań w pakiecie, pasuje do wątku  :smile:  Faktycznie dobry na wąską działkę, prawie nawet by się u mnie zmieścił  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> No zupełnie z innej beczki ten dom, rozważam różne opcje i ciągle się zastanawiam co będzie dla mnie lepsze. Z czego mogę zrezygnować a z czego nie.Działka, którą mam na oku ma 28 x 40m2.
> Szacujesz 200 tyś bez piwnicy przez te okna? Czy coś jeszcze podraża budowę tego domu? Myślałem, że taki mały domek [niecałe 100m2 dachu], 76m2 pow. zabudowy to wybór jak najbardziej pasujący do wątku domu za 200 tyś.


Mam identyczną działkę i dom na niej 17x11m, a Ty wybierasz domki na wąską działkę. 
Odnoszę wrażenie, że szukasz projektu na zasadzie "ładności", potem ew. dopasowanie wnętrza do potrzeb.
W tym Z290: okna można zmienić- zostawić tylko połaciowe, kolankowe usunąć i dach zrobić prosto, bez wcięć.
Na rzucie widać 3 kominy, na wizualkach są 2. Komin to też koszt, a musisz go zbudować, chyba, że... grzanie prądem i wentylacja mechaniczna.
Mały myk- salon jest wysunięty za obrys domu i wymaga dodatkowego izolowania kawałka stropu- mogą być problemy z wilgocią, mostek termiczny, jeśli dobrze się tego nie zrobi.
Barierka szklana w oknach na piętrze trochę kosztuje.
Nowoczesny szklano-stalowy daszek nad wejściem- kolejna gruba kasa.
Przesuwne żaluzje do usunięcia, jak wszystkie inne ozdobniki, ale wtedy zmieni się znacznie wygląd domu.

----------


## Kwitko

Frofo  no w końcu bardzo ładny dom pokazałeś. Ten na pewno będzie tańszy niż poprzednie, jednak jeszcze nie za 200 tys. Bez piwnicy większość robiąc samemu  mogłoby się udać.

----------


## pac

Ja buduje niezapominajke z garażem:

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/niezapominajka-z-garazem

zmiany to 
-powiekszona sień kosztem wc (nie bedzie) 
-zamiast kominka miał być smieciuch w kotłowni za garazem i gaz, 
ale chyba zostaniemy przy kominku i kotle gazowym kondensacyjnym własnie za garazem, 
-scianka kolankowa na 50-60cm
strych nie bedzie wykańczany, chyba,ze starczy funduszy, wtedy dzieci na góre, powiekszymy  sypialnie o garderobe,bedzie tez miejsce na gabinet,

koszt  ok 170tys z vat, za materiał i robocizne, stan surowy otwarty z kompletnym dachem, obrobką kominów,rynien itp

firma budowlana z ponad 10letnim stazem, wybudowali domy kilku moim kolegom i wszyscy sa zadowoleni, dodatkowy plus,ze szef firmy mieszka 2 km od miejsca budowy,
oczywiscie miałem oferty na ten dom za 250tys pod klucz, ale opinie znajomych przeważyły 

teraz bardziej mi do tematu dom do 400tys

----------


## DEZET

*pac*- fajnie , że podałeś koszt. Mój dom bardzo podobny i można porównać koszty. Powierzchnia użytkowa niezapominajka/irys- 95/116m2.
Koszt Twój SSO -170tys. z ekipą
Koszt mój   SSZ -142tys. "prawie tymi ręcami" .

Porównując to mam "oszczędności": 28tys (robocizna,materały)+ 14tys.(okna,brama, drzwi) + 21m2 pow.użytk.(koszt ok. 1tys/m2). 
Razem daje 61tys. - mz niezła kwota. Wiadomo, że to orientacyjnie, ale widać, jaki rząd wielkości można "zatrzymać dla siebie".

----------


## bowess

*DEZET* porównujesz Niezapominajkę ze swoim Irysem, ale weźmy poprawkę na to, że *pac*  robi poddasze pod użytkowanie  - kolejne 100m2 po podłogach, ile  użytkowej to zależy jaka ostatecznie będzie kolankowa. Tak czy owak  powierzchni podłóg wychodzi tym sposobem jakieś 225m2, czyli dobrze *pacu*  szacujesz, że to raczej za 400 tys. jeżeli bez własnej robocizny. W  każdym razie SSZ wyszedł w takiej cenie, bo i dom wyszedł duży (parter,  strop, schody, poddasze). Jeżeli kocioł za garażem, to bardzo długa  instalacja wodna. Będzie cyrkulacja? Jak nie, to zanim w kuchni poleci  ciepła, trzeba będzie trochę poczekać.

Od razu, jak jesteśmy przy CWU. Napisałeś *Frofo*,  że obawiasz się o straty ciepła i czekanie na wodę przy kotłowni w  piwnicy. Wszystko zależy od projektu. W pionie czasem nawet bliżej  rurami niż w poziomie. U mnie na przykład w łazience na poddaszu ciepła  woda leci odczuwalnie szybciej niż w łazience na parterze (nie mam  cyrkulacji).
Z290 podrażają elementy, które wymienił już *DEZET*.  Lekko "wykopnięty" poza obrys salon, kominy no i te parę detali  decydujących o ostatecznym wyglądzie. Można je zastąpić "standardowymi",  zrezygnować, ale budynek wówczas dramatycznie straci na wyglądzie. Nie  za bardzo by wyglądała ta wysoka kolankowa, gdyby wyrównać połać dachu i  dach zwykłe okna dachowe. W takim układzie lepiej wyglądają domy  ustawione szczytem do ulicy.
W komentarzach do projektu znalazłam taki wpis:



> Co  z tymi oknami kolankowymi panie Rafale bo nie mogę się doczekać na tego  e-maila. jak połączyć oknoplast z fakro. czy to klienci mają  rozwiązywać za was zagadki? Właściciel projektu.


Rozumiem  to tak, że nie ma w tej chwili na rynku okna, które byłoby po prostu  takie jak w projekcie i trzeba coś kombinować z łączeniem okna  kolankowego jednej firmy z połaciówką drugiej. Podobno biuro już się  zajmuje sprawą, może będzie jakaś korekta.

----------


## Frofo007

> *DEZET* 
> Od razu, jak jesteśmy przy CWU. Napisałeś *Frofo*,  że obawiasz się o straty ciepła i czekanie na wodę przy kotłowni w  piwnicy. Wszystko zależy od projektu. W pionie czasem nawet bliżej  rurami niż w poziomie.


No tak, tu chyba głównie decyduje o wszystkim długość rur i temperatura pomieszczeń, którymi one biegną.




> *DEZET* 
> 
> Z290 podrażają elementy, które wymienił już DEZET


Jeśli się z nich zrezygnuje to tak jak piszesz już ten domek nie będzie wyglądał tak fajnie. Na pewno podczas budowy można zrezygnować z części ozdobników, które później się doda o ile będą na to fundusze. Ciekawe ile może kosztować te wysunięcie salonu.
Co do kominów to właśnie miałem się spytać dlaczego na wizualizacji są 2 a w projekcie nawet 3? Czy nie można zastosować tylko jednego?

----------


## DEZET

*Bowess*- u mnie poddasza do zagospodarowania ok 80m2, mam wstawione okna dachowe, ścianka "kolankowa" to 148cm. To moje liczenie to z grubsza porównanie, bo pewnie inne technologie budowy, nie sprawdzałem np. jaki strop ma pac. Ale m2 to m2, nieważne w jakiej technologii. 
I zwróć uwagę, że pac ma SSO, a ja SSZ.


Frofo007- kominy 3 bo z kominka jeden, kolejny był z łazienek i kolejny z kuchni, jeśli dobrze pamiętam. Można coś zmienić- pisałem o tym- wentylacja mechaniczna. Przy ogrzewaniu gazem piec turbo i kominów nie masz lub prąd.

----------


## dr_au

> Niestety nie mam na tyle dobrej wyobraźni żeby stworzyć coś ładnego. Nie byłoby problemu z spełnieniem założeń co do rozkładu pomieszczeń, ich wielkości itp. ale bałbym się, że później taki dom straszyłby wyglądem


W moim wypadku najlepszym rozwiązaniem okazało się narysowanie samemu układu pomieszczeń, który architekt opakował w atrakcyjną formę. Wyszło fajnie.

----------


## pac

DEZET - u mnie betonowy strop robi różnice, 

na budowlance się nie znam, więc sam budowałbym z 5 lat  :smile:  wole w tym czasie pracować w zawodzie,
a tu jak dobrze pójdzie12 miesiecy i powinienem sie wprowadzić, 
elektryke zrobi kolega, wykonczeniówke wujek, hydraulike znajomy, bedzie troche taniej,
 tynki i ocieplenie polecone firmy, tu normalne koszty

z piecem gazowym faktycznie,lepiej niech zostanie tu gdzie jest

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET - u mnie betonowy strop robi różnice...


Myślę właśnie jaka to różnica- strzelam 10tys.? U mnie wiązary wyszły drożej niż zwykła więźba- też oceniam ,że jakieś 10tys., więc...wychodzi to samo.  Oby się spełniło i za rok parapetówka  :Smile:

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

> Dziś od rana przeglądałem setki projektów. Znalazłem projekt tani w realizacji z 2-spadowym dachem i akceptowalnym przeze mnie i Panią domu wyglądzie:
> 
> http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z290,Zwar...t-general-info


Nie no co ty taka stodoła, toż to wstyd w tym mieszkać  :Smile:  to oczywiście żart.
Moim zdaniem projekt wizualnie i funkcjonalnie o niebo lepszy o tego który pokazałeś na początku.
Ja jednak na twoim miejscu zastanowiłbym się nad projektem indywidualnym. Nie trzeba mieć wielkiej wyobraźni (tą musi mieć architekt) przedstawisz mu swoje założenia a on zrobi ci wizualizację czasami nawet jak ma fajne programy to z wirtualną przechadzką po takim projekcie/domu. Co do kosztów to jak się znajdzie rozsądnego architekta to taki projekt dużo drożej nie wychodzi od gotowca, którego trzeba zaadaptować itd.

----------


## margaretta81

Witam, poszukuję dobrej, sprawdzonej ekipy, myrarzy.... do wykonania SSO z terenu Górnego Śląska. Bardzo proszę o jakieś namiary. Pozdrawiam Małgosia :smile:

----------


## RafBed

Witam,

Poczekam jeszcze na wersję ze schodami i poddaszem do adaptacji http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/zabka (pewnie choć o jeden pustak trzeba podnieść ściankę kolankową) i trza podjąć męską decyzję.
Waszym zdaniem cenowo korzystniej wyjdzie żabka w tej właśnie wersji, czy http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/michalek (jak pisałem wcześniej, bez ozdobników - lukarny, balkon, wykusz) ?. W żabce jedynie co mi przeszkadza, to oddalony o hektary kominek od salonowych leniuszków  :smile: . Poza tym oba projekty  spełniają nasze oczekiwania i wymagania.
Pozdrawiam. 
Rafał

----------


## Scarlet

> Witam, poszukuję dobrej, sprawdzonej ekipy, myrarzy.... do wykonania SSO z terenu Górnego Śląska. Bardzo proszę o jakieś namiary. Pozdrawiam Małgosia


Dlaczego w tym wątku ?

----------


## NieJan

Pewnie dlatego, że to jest wątek o tanim budowaniu, więc i tanich ekip z polecenia można się spodziewać  :wink:   :Lol:

----------


## bury_kocur

RafBed, nie wypowiem się na temat kosztów (choć pika mi w głowie, że Żabka może być trochę tańsza, ale to pobieżna ocena), jednak muszę napisać, że Żaba jest naprawdę o niebo fajniejsza od Michałka  :smile:  Głosuję obiema rękami za nią  :smile:

----------


## RD2011

Proszę  ocenić projekt , który wg opisu , też powinien zmieścić się 
w kwocie do 200tyś zł  http://www.slonecznedomy.pl/Projekty/Okinawa
Projekt  ten  też  wydaje  się  sensowny - proszę  o opinie.

----------


## bury_kocur

Bardzo sensowny dom, moim zdaniem nie ma powodu, żeby się nie zmieścił w 200, nawet bez pracy własnej (ale i bez wodotrysków).

----------


## fotohobby

> Proszę  ocenić projekt , który wg opisu , też powinien zmieścić się 
> w kwocie do 200tyś zł  http://www.slonecznedomy.pl/Projekty/Okinawa
> Projekt  ten  też  wydaje  się  sensowny - proszę  o opinie.


Jest sensowny. Jeden komin, krótkie ciągi instalacji, zwarta bryła. Jedyne do czego można się doczepić, to brak oddzielnego WC...

----------


## RD2011

Dzięki bury-kocurze i  fotohobby ! :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
Tak - bez wodotrysków ,  masz  rację  ale tez i z materiałów w miarę dobrych.
 A  gdy się zrezygnuje z wanny , to chyba małe  wc można wydzielić 
wtedy z łazienki - tak kombinuję.
Cały  czas podczytuję  opinie  Was Wszystkich na tym wątku i dużo
baardzo  dużo człowiek się uczy ! i za tę  wymianę poglądów, za mase
podpowiedzi Wielkie Dzięki ! :roll eyes:

----------


## Crazy

> A  gdy się zrezygnuje z wanny , to chyba małe  wc można wydzielić 
> wtedy z łazienki - tak kombinuję.


Jak dobrze ocieplisz chałupę i zrobisz ogrzewanie na prąd, to nie będzie ci potrzebna kotłowania, a w tym miejscu zmieścisz WC i np. garderobę dostępną z wiatrołapu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Proszę  ocenić projekt , który wg opisu , też powinien zmieścić się 
> w kwocie do 200tyś zł  http://www.slonecznedomy.pl/Projekty/Okinawa
> Projekt  ten  też  wydaje  się  sensowny - proszę  o opinie.


Bardzo dobry dom, w którym można wygodnie dwójke dzieci wychować, a na starość można w nim spokojnie we dwoje zostać i na emeryturze nie zbankrutować. Z jednego dziecięcego pokoiku zrobic sypialnię dla chrapiącego już na starość męża, a drugi jako gościnny.

----------


## Xerses

> Jak dobrze ocieplisz chałupę i zrobisz ogrzewanie na prąd, to nie będzie ci potrzebna kotłowania, a w tym miejscu zmieścisz WC i np. garderobę dostępną z wiatrołapu.


Nie wiem gdzie  Ty w tym projekcie kotłownie widzisz.  Pomieszczenie gospodarcze wielkości 3 m2 raczej za takie pomieszczenie robić nie będzie.  w takim domu w zasadzie tylko prąd - względnie gaz ale nie ma komina - bo ten który widać chyba przeznaczony jest pod kominek.

Jak dla mie mały  :smile: . Co do kosztów - tak 200 tysiaków to realna suma. Co prawda sam projekt nie uwzględnia pewnie tych wszystkich dziwnych opłat administracyjnych (całą bande geodetów, kierowników, audytów kominiarzy itp itd) ale w kosztach można sie zmieścić.

----------


## Zielony ogród

mały jak duże mieszkanie w bloku

----------


## RD2011

Wielkie dzięki  za wszystkie  uwagi ! :smile:  :smile: 
Jeśli już to tylko ogrzewanie podłogowe - kable elektryczne, podobnie jak
u Ciebie Zielony Ogródku. A tak w ogóle, to po analizie wielu- wielu projektów
ten chyba będzie ostatecznie.
Na emeryturę bardzo dobry i dla wnuków przyjeżdżających  do  babci
też dobry. Kominek -  koza żeliwna    by  ogrzewała w  chłodniejsze dni dni
 i może to za wiele , ale
kaflowy mały piec kuchenny  za mną  chodzi .
Trzeba jeszcze dobrze przeanalizować wszystko po kolei.
Dobre  ocieplenie - czy ściana jednowarstwowa ?
To jeszcze do  zastanowienia jest .
Gazu u nas nie ma i długo nie będzie,choć przez pola obok idzie
gaz w rurach , tylko takie żółte metalowe słupy przeszkadzają  w uprawie.
Dzięki  Wam !!

----------


## DEZET

Też się dołączę na plus dla Okinawy. Można z pom gosp. wygospodarować osobne wc, można i z łazienki (osobne wejście do wc).
Jak poprzednicy pisali -w 200 można się zmieścić, nawet bez pracy własnej (no, malowanie dla własnej satysfakcji  :wink:  )
Zwiększyłbym nieznacznie pokój 5, kosztem 6. 9,4m2 to trochę mało, nawet dla chrapiącego męża  :wink: 
Na Twoim miejscu jednak zrobiłbym ścianę 2W- (20cm styro i 24 BK)- przy takiej pow. ścian zewnętrznych koszt niewielki dobrego ocieplenia.

----------


## RD2011

Witaj  DEZET !
Wiesz , te ściany  2W - tak  jak piszesz - c zyli BK 24  i +  Styro 20 cm to chyba
najlepsze  wyjście. Tylko boję  się  gryzoni , bo domek byłby prawie w szczerym  polu,
no i jesienią myszy na potęgę  ładują  się  do  domów! :wink:  One  lubią  styropian,czytałam
już różne podpowiedzi i wiem że należy dokładnie zabezpieczyć siatką przeciw
gryzoniom, a najniższa płyta styro musi być oparta na listwie  cokołowej .Sądzę  ,że 
byłoby to dobrym  rozwiązaniem. Bo w tej chwili myszy w tym domu w którym mieszkam
 dają  popalić i nawet parę  kotów nie pomaga !
Pokój powiększę  kosztem  tego większego- masz rację  :smile:  nawet dla chrapiącego męża -  za mały. :wink:  
Z  pomocy  fachowców  budowlanych w  rodzinie to  posucha , jedyny plus to to, 
że  mam wiele czasu i zajmę  się wszelkim  zaopatrzeniem - wyszukiwaniem materiałów.
Mam nadzieję , że tym tez  można obniżyć  koszty budowy :wink: 
Wielkie  dzięki !

----------


## DEZET

Ostatnio się przekonałem jakimi pożeraczami styropianu są ...wróble. Normalnie szok.
Myszy do domu się nie dostaną, bo muru nie przegryzą, a styro trzeba zabezpieczyć, czy są czy ich nie ma.
Najniższa płyta styro to ta na fundamencie- pod nią nie dajemy listwy startowej. Dopiero wyżej jest listwa startowa i ocieplenie ścian domu.

----------


## RD2011

No  to  dużo  czytania  mam przed sobą !
Trzeba być pewnym  co jak na budowie wcześniej , aby nie 
narobić sobie bałaganu, czy coś  sknocić - żeby się to
potem    odbijało . . . w gotowym  już  budynku .
I żeby wróble  brały  się  za styro , to  właściwie na wszystko
i  wszystkich trzeba  mieć oko przy  budowie .

----------


## DEZET

Niestety, trzeba czytać, czytać i pytać. Im prostszy budynek w budowie tym lepiej- mniej możliwości na zrobienie błędu, a gdyby się znalazły łatwiej je zobaczyć. Jak już zaczniesz to lepiej w trakcie prac z czymś poczekać i dowiedzieć się, niż słuchać budowlańca, który prawie zawsze zrobi tak, żeby jemu było lżej i szybciej! 
Dziś miałem przypadek w trakcie zakupów kołków 24cm do montażu kasetonu, że sprzedawca zapytał po co takie długie. Gdy powiedziałem, że na elewacji jest ok. 15cm styropianu, to się zdziwił, że aż tyle. Był przekonany, że 10cm wystarczy, a gdy powiedziałem, że się daje 20 i 30cm to jego zdziwienie było... duże  :wink: 
I jest to osoba, która na co dzień sprzedaje materiały metalowe, farby itp.- też nie wszystko musi wiedzieć,a co dopiero budujący pierwszy swój dom.

----------


## Kwitko

Dezet nie tylko tobie wróble dały popalić. Przem migiem podbitkę robił  :smile: 

RD2011 na materiałach można naprawdę sporo zaoszczędzić, ale trzeba szukać, szukać... i nie bać się szukać daleko, nawet na drugim końcu kraju.

----------


## RD2011

Fakt   DEZET - lepiej  przed zrobieniem  czegokolwiek  w  budowie - upewnić się !
Dopytać - dobrze , że Jesteście - Wy którzy już przerabialiście kolejne 
etapy budowy. I  ma  się  tę  możliwość by  poprosić  Was o pomoc -podpowiedź !

Dobrze , że przy  zakupach można zaoszczędzić - i jak są  finanse to wcześniej
i taniej kupić , i tak jak  Kwitko , piszesz -  szukać , szukać ! 
Zastanawiam  się , jak wówczas jest z kosztem transportu, czy to zależy od sprzedawcy ?
czy generalnie każdy dolicza koszty transportu do  zakupionych materiałów ? 
Czy  nie  doliczają ? Czy materiały kupione u producenta są tańsze ? 
Czy macie jakieś doświadczenia  w  tej  materii ?

Dziękuję  i pozdrawiam !

----------


## DEZET

RD2011- koszty transportu: np. u mnie BK z hurtowni- cały transport z HDS gratis, membrany dachowe i  liczniki, bezpieczniki, wieszaki do profili do sufitów z GK, itp. z wiadomego portalu all..
Koszt transportu był, ale gdy na elektryce zaoszczędziłem 500zł( w porównaniu do casto i nomi i lokalnych hurtowni el.), kurier za 20zeta to grosze.
Takich okazji jest mnóstwo. Nie zawsze opłaca się kupowanie ciężkich rzeczy, ale okna dachowe kupiłem po negocjacji ze sprzedawcą na miejscu za cenę z netu, więc znajomość cen jest ważna.Inne przykłady pewnie też ktoś podpowie.

Teraz zaczynają się promocje na okna(u mnie już jest obniżka do 45%- tak kupiłem okno rok temu), blachodachówki i pewnie inne rzeczy ze względu na zimowy zastój prac na budowach.

----------


## DEZET

Może pomocny będzie w "przygodzie" z budową, taki nowy startup: http://inbudo.pl/
Zawsze można coś podejrzeć  :wink:

----------


## RD2011

DEZET ! Dziękuję , dobra  ta strona -    z  każdej dziedziny dot.budowy
można dla siebie coś ważnego  się  dowiedzieć. Już  wpisałam ją do
swego  zeszytu by  móc  do niej  wracać.
Tak  ,   negocjacja - to  jest  sztuka czy w zakupach , czy przy umowach
z budowlańcami ! :wink:  Umiejętności - których człowiek  uczy się, chyba
najbardziej  przy  budowie domu  :smile: 

Załatwiłam już abonament telefoniczny na nieograniczone rozmowy w 
abonamencie -  nie będę musiała oszczędzać na telefonicznych
poszukiwaniach - ustaleniach z firmami czy w zakupach - dobre i to
na początek. :roll eyes: 
Dzięki i pozdrawiam !

----------


## RafBed

Ale mnie wczoraj zdziwko chwyciło  :smile: . Szukam papierów dla geodety. Umówiona wizyta - mapa do celów projektowych. Dawno nie zaglądałem w te papierzyska i coś mnie tchnęło. Święcie przekonany byłem o szerokości działki - 20m. Patrzę i oczom nie wierzę. 17,5 metra  :smile: . Geodeta tylko utwierdził mnie w przekonaniu, iż jadam za dużo masła i pamięć się sypie  :smile: . Dla niego bez różnicy, jaka wielkość działki. A mi posypały się kalkulacje i rozważania projektowe.
Zakup już w nowym roku. Na dzień dzisiejszy pozostaje nr1 http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/michalek  (bez lukarn, balkonów i wykuszów).
Jeżeli gdzieś pod ręką macie inny fajny projekt na działkę 17,5m (dach 2 spadowy, kalenica równolegle do ulicy (jak w michałku) to chętnie popatrzę.
Jest też i dobra strona, więcej miejsca wyjdzie za domem  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam.
Rafał

----------


## Kwitko

RD2011 u mnie za przywóz styropianu 25 km chcieli chyba 150 zł, albo 100 nie pamiętam dokładnie. Znalazłam hurtownie w innym województwie, nie dość że styro mieli dużo tańszy to przywóz gratis. 
Co do kupowania u producenta nie zawsze jest taniej, pamiętam że pototherm bezpośrednio z fabryki był o prawie 1,5 zł droższy (za szt.) niż w hurtowni.

----------


## RD2011

Super - dzięki  Kwitko ! będe  wiedzieć jak i  gdzie szukać.
Przypomniałam sobie że , 4 km ode mnie  jest zakład robiący wiązary , zacznę 
od ich  wyceny . I  tak po kolei etapami - trzeba będzie  działać.
Ale  czytanie waszych dzienników budowy , to  jest  świetna  szkoła budowania,
jak  dobrze , że  je  prowadzicie! :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Ciekaw jestem jak wycenią wiązary- u mnie wyszło po ok.70/m2. Dach niewielki to pewnie cena duża nie będzie.
Dopytaj koniecznie ile wyniesie transport i montaż, bo mnie trochę zaskakiwali z cenami.

----------


## RD2011

Oky ! DEZET  - wypytam  o to  wszystko , ciekawa jestem jak obliczą.
Potem  napiszę co i jak  wyszło.
Czytałam Wasz dziennik - chylę  czoła i podziwiam Was ! :smile:  :smile:

----------


## bowess

A propos zakupów "po całej Polsce", to ja kupowałam wełnę na ścinany (nie było problemu z wróbelkami  :wink:  ) w mazowieckim, dom jest w dolnośląskim, a transport przyjechał z lubuskiego - prosto od producenta. Zwykle duże hurtownie mają większe rabaty, bo producent wysyła transport wyładowany na maksa, nie musi kombinować z dojazdem na pojedyncze budowy, nie zapewnia rozładunku, ma stały zbyt itp. No ale zawsze warto sprawdzać - może akurat jest w pobliżu jakaś mniejszy producent, od którego będzie korzystniej kupić bezpośrednio. Na przykład moja więźba była z małego tartaku, w którym właściciel ma może mniejszy przerób, ale sobie zoptymalizował wykorzystanie drewna - robi więźby, drobniejsze konstrukcyjne, deski, opał, nawet trociny i korę sprzedaje. No i tym sposobem na więźbę mógł dać lepszą cenę niż większe tartaki.
Okinawa bardzo fajna - trochę podobna do Delicji, trochę do Tebe.

*RafBed* zobacz jeszcze taki projekt http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-LK-...,idp,3866.html. Tu masz dodatkową sypialnię na parterze (teściowa?  :wink:  ),  i taki http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-dyl2_790_opisogolny, i taki http://www.domoprojekt.pl/2893-lk203.html.

----------


## RafBed

> *RafBed* zobacz jeszcze taki projekt http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-LK-...,idp,3866.html. Tu masz dodatkową sypialnię na parterze (teściowa?  ),  i taki http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-dyl2_790_opisogolny, i taki http://www.domoprojekt.pl/2893-lk203.html.


Dzięki wielkie za przykłady.

Dla mnie największym konkurentem Michałka (bez ozdobników) jest http://www.z500.pl/projekt/Z102  .

Który wg was jest tańszy w budowie i jednocześnie bardziej funkcjonalnym domem?. 
Wiem wiem, Michałek kosztem pokoju na parterze ma większy salon z jadalnią i kuchnia.
Pozdrawiam
Rafał

----------


## adamfcb

Witam, czy moge prosic was o pomoc?? dostalem wycene projektu http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...wej-2-bis.html  SSO na plycie z kompletnym dachem (dachowka)  45000 a na lawach 46500, czy to nie za duzo, fakt ze ekipa bardzo polecana, a i za lane skosy 9600 to tez chyba  lekka przesada??

----------


## DEZET

adamfcb- myślę, że dużo chcą- łacznie 55tys za SSO- kwota za robociznę trochę z nieba, tym bardziej, że domek nie jest rozłożysty.

----------


## adamfcb

a ile od dobrej ekipy powinienem oczekiwac?? mi sie wydaje ze za SSO z dachem i lane skosy ok 45tys??

----------


## DEZET

Sam się dziwisz takiej kwocie, więc negocjuj. Niech się wypowiedzą osoby, które ekipami budowały.

----------


## RD2011

bowess - dziękuję  :smile: 
Myślę , że raczej już nie będę zmieniać  projektu,
i  jak skończę papierologię na WZ  , to już to będzie ten
projekt i bez szczególnych  zmian - zobaczymy  :wink: 
 Początki są  zawsze trudne i  Wasze podpowiedzi tym 
bardziej  cenne !
Pozdrawiam !

----------


## bowess

*adamfcb* trudno powiedzieć ile oczekiwać, bo różnie to z ekipami jest. Niektórzy robią tak samo dobrze, a z sobie tylko wiadomych względów (kalkulacje własne, czy w zimie też mają zlecenia, czy stoją) inaczej się cenią. Może w "Liście płac wykonawców" zobacz jakie mniej więcej są widełki.

*RD2011* nie sugeruję zamiany projektu - Okinawa fajna. Zobaczyć sobie możesz w Tebe układ z wejściem do p. gospodarczego z kuchni, a w Zielonym Ogrodzie III przejściowe pomieszczenie gospodarcze i w obu sposób zagospodarowania wiatrołapu, bo to akurat w Okinawie troszkę słabszy punkt (wieszak wejdzie ale szafa kurtko-płaszczowa albo w salonie, albo ewentualnie w samym pomieszczeniu gospodarczym).

*RafBed* co do funkcjonalności to porównania nie ma, bo co kto lubi i uważa. W Michałku salon znacznie przestronniejszy - dużo miejsca na stół jadalny, dużo na kącik wypoczynkowo telewizyjny, znacznie większa kuchnia, pod dostatkiem blatów roboczych, wygodniejsze schody ze spocznikiem. No ale dodatkowej sypialni na parterze brak, a to dla wielu osób sprawa kluczowa (wprowadzenie po wykończeniu parteru, pokój dla seniora, sypialnia gdyby się okazało, że nie dajemy rady po schodach). W z102 meble wrysowano skandalicznie malutkie - kanapa 60cm głębokości, stół jadalny jakieś 70x90cm - w rzeczywistości meble zagarną znacznie więcej podłogi niż na tych rzutach. Jaki chcesz rozkład pomieszczeń, musisz zdecydować sam, bo to zależy od tego, jaki skład osobowy ma Twoja rodzina, jak gotujecie, spożywacie posiłki, przyjmujecie gości, spędzacie wolny czas - w jakim domu będzie Wam po prostu wygodniej.

----------


## RafBed

bowess :  dzięki

Po spokojnych rozmowach z żoną doszliśmy do wniosku, że nie można uwijać gniazdka na 15 lat do przodu (pewnie wtedy teściowa, zdecyduje się z nami zamieszkać :smile: ). dziś jesteśmy młodzi (nawet) i chcielibyśmy nacieszyć się większą przestrzenią. Jeśli za te 15 lat okaże się, że niezbędna sypialnia na parterze, zawsze można dom sprzedać i kupić większy. Wygrywa Michałek (bez ozdobników i fajerwerków). Jedynie co chcielibyśmy w środku pozmieniać to schody na poddasze. Nie fajnie, gdy zachodzą na salon. A i inne zadaszenie tarasu co by do butelki chmielowej czasem nie kapało  :smile: . Np coś takiego jak w http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/bryza-3 .
Pozdrawiam.
Rafał

----------


## RD2011

Witaj  bowess ! w  Okinawie tak  jak podreśliłaś ,zastanowić się  muszę
jak  rozwiązać układ wejścia i pomieszczenia gospodarczego.
Chcę  zmienić tzn. przedłużyć -powiększyć dach nad wejściem do budynku 
 i to  samo  zrobić nad  tarasem.
O długości  - szerokości powiększenia będę rozmawiać gdy ostatecznie dojdzie  do
zamówienia wiązarów.
DEZET - dziś  byłam w zakładzie robiącym wiązary i zrobili wstępną  wycenę
na dziś netto wyszło - 15.300,oozł
Z drewna C24 połączone na płytki kolczaste.
Do ceny wliczony jest  transport , montaż dachu wraz z usługą dźwigu,
Koszt deski stężeniowej,stężeń  wiatrowych - co to jest ? jakaś dodatkowa
usługa ? Wykonanie projektu wykonawczego konstrukcji dachowej.
W każdym razie jutro zaczynam szukać innych wykonawców , by
porównać ceny. 
DEZET u Ciebie wyszło około 70 zł/za m2 a tu 100 zł za 1 m2 
No  nic  zobaczymy jak pójdzie dalsze szukanie  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam !

----------


## DEZET

RD2011- drogo chcą- poszukaj na stronie mitek autoryzowanych producentów. Stężenia wiatrowe to albo deski przybite między wiązarami albo taśma stalowa, żeby się wiązary nie przewróciły od podmuchu zanim dach zostanie pokryty.  U mnie to zrobili po prostu łatami i deskami, które przywieźli ze sobą.
W trzech zakładach, z którymi się kontaktowałem cena była 70/m2. Wybrałem najbliższy.

----------


## fotohobby

Wyceny które ja otrzymałem wahały się od 70zł do 100zł za m2.
Z tym, że w pierwszym przypadku były do wiązary, które nie zapewniały żadnej przestrzeni do zagospodarowania na poddaszu, byłoby jej szkoda przy kącie nachylenia dachu 30stopni.
Te droższe wiązary pozwalały wygospodarować pomieszczenie o szerokości 3,2m, wysokie na 1.8m, na całej długości domu.
No, ale te są mniej ekonomiczne pod kątem ilości zużytego drewna i płytek.

----------


## RD2011

DEZET - to już  teraz  wiem co to jest ta deska stężeniowa - dzięki ! 
No i wydaje mi  się że  jest  drogo ! 
Będę  szukać  dalej .
Fotohobby - to  wynika , że  wiązary  mogą być w rożnoraki sposób
zrobione.Mimo małego konta  dachu  tzn. np:  25 stopni ,to można 
wygospodarować  mały stryszek - dobrze  wiedzieć :smile: 
Taki stryszek może się zawsze przydać.
Dziękuję  i pozdrawiam .

----------


## DEZET

Tak, jak pisze *fotohobby*- przy odpowiednim rozwiązaniu konstrukcyjnym wiązara można sporo wygospodarować na poddaszu i np. pozbyć się słupów na parterze ( u mnie 3 sztuki  :wink:  ). Rysunek wiązara mam gdzieś na początku dziennika- kąt dachu 30*. 
Przy 25* miejsca mniej, ale patrząc na Okinawę jest coś do uzyskania- nie za szeroko, ale na całej długości domu.

----------


## RD2011

Witajcie !
 Do dzisiaj to obdzwoniłam kilka firm robiących  wiązary MITEK
i każda  z nich daje cenę  około 100zł za 1 m2. - zmówili się  czy co.
A tylko jedna daje  około 90 zł,  ale ma złą opinię na forum.
Jak już w miarę zaczną  się przygotowania to ta najbliżej mnie
zostanie chyba wybrana - no zobaczymy.
Pozostaje jeszcze wiele innych tematów budowy do ogarnięcia.
Dobrze ,że Wy tak wiele  potraficie sami wykonać przy swych
budowach i dzielicie się  swymi doświadczeniami ! :smile: 
Pozdrawiam !

----------


## gorbag

90-100zł za m2 to rzeczywiście sporo. U mnie wyszło jakieś 76 zł/m2 brutto z dowozem i montażem. Po mojej stronie był dźwig.

----------


## Zielony ogród

pozwalam sobie wkleić link, który marynata wkleiła na innym wątku. smutne i prawdziwe, i do tego kosztowne.

http://m.onet.pl/wiadomosci,zew8n

cytat z tego artykułu:
"...Polacy nie wiedzą, że otoczenie wpływa na samopoczucie, tam gdzie jest harmonijna zabudowa, pasująca do otoczenia przyrodniczego, to człowiek się uspokaja. W Polsce poza miejscami niezamieszkanymi, gdzieś wysoko w górach, w głębi lasu, nie ma miejsc gdzie mógłby człowiek odpocząć psychicznie. Ta koszmarna zabudowa rozwala, dlatego tez m.in. Polacy są tacy agresywni, nieprzyjemni. Ale jak mają być spokojni, jak wszystko wokół nich epatuje agresja i chamstwem. Te obrzydliwe budynki mieszkalne, są przedłużeniem tego ,co dzieje się we wnętrzu części z nas. Ten brak spokoju wewnętrznego i nieuporządkowanie uzewnętrznia się w krzykliwych i agresywnych budowlach, które zdają się krzyczeć: zobacz jaki ja jestem wielki, bogaty, kim ja to nie jestem, no i co mi k... zrobisz! Biedni i smutni krzykliwi gówniarze leczą swoje wieczne kompleksy, daszkami, fantazyjnymi bramami, wieżyczkami i sławetnymi kolumienkami. Bo domy nie są tutaj budowane dla przyjemności użytkowników tylko dla pokazania kim to się nie jest. Jak Polacy nabiorą dystansu do siebie, wreszcie dorosną, to coraz częstsze będą ładne projekty domów. Na razie parafrazując słowa Witkacego – smutni gówniarze oznaczają teren. "

----------


## Maroko1991

Mam pytanie, a co sądzicie o tym projekcie? Da radę wybudować go 200 tyś w SSZ? Metoda półgospodarcza z naciskiem na gospodarczą... Czy da się w tym Albatrosie bądź Party mieć kotłownię na ekogroszek? I co zrobić z nimi by zmniejszyć koszta budowy?
Link do albatrosa: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/albatros
I co lepsze i tańsze?
Link do Party: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/party

Liczę na szczere słowa, krytykę także
Pozdrawiam

PS. Rejon Ełku, Warmińsko-Mazurskie

----------


## Arturo72

> Mam pytanie, a co sądzicie o tym projekcie? Da radę wybudować go 200 tyś w SSZ? Metoda półgospodarcza z naciskiem na gospodarczą... Czy da się w tym Albatrosie bądź Party mieć kotłownię na ekogroszek? I co zrobić z nimi by zmniejszyć koszta budowy?
> Link do albatrosa: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/albatros
> Liczę na szczere słowa, krytykę także
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> PS. Rejon Ełku, Warmińsko-Mazurskie


Na stronie z projektem są w miare realne koszty:
_Koszty realizacji:
__Realizacja stanu surowego otwartego_
_123 330,00 zł_

_Realizacja stanu surowego zamkniętego_
_198 240,00 zł_



Z SSZ możesz zejść o ok.20tys.zł taniej,jeśli będziesz murował sam odejmij ok.40-50tys.zł,koszt wykończenia zależy od Ciebie.
By zmniejszyć koszta budowy nie można brać pod uwagę kotłowni na ekogroszek  :smile:

----------


## Maroko1991

Dlaczego nie kotłownia na ekogroszek? Co byście zaproponowali? Nie mam dostępu do gazu i ciepłej wody  :sad:  Jak to rozwiązać najlepiej dla tego typu domu?
I pytanie, między tymi domami w ssz są małe różnice w kosztach ale w stanie deweloperskim już różnica jest bardzo duża. Czemu tak? 
Albatros: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/albatros
Party: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/party

Zmiany jakie na starcie chciałbym zrobić to wywalenie kominka z pokoju dziennego. Jest on raczej niepotrzebny a myślę, że zmienjszy koszta budowy w sposób znaczny. Dobrze myślę?



> Na stronie z projektem są w miare realne koszty:
> _Koszty realizacji:
> __Realizacja stanu surowego otwartego_
> _123 330,00 zł_
> 
> _Realizacja stanu surowego zamkniętego_
> _198 240,00 zł_
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Arturo72

> Dlaczego nie kotłownia na ekogroszek? Co byście zaproponowali? Nie mam dostępu do gazu i ciepłej wody  Jak to rozwiązać najlepiej dla tego typu domu?


W cenie komina spalinowego w kotłowni masz kompletny system grzewczy z COP1,część kasy przeznaczoną na kocioł na ekogroszek przeznaczasz na doprowadzenie domu do grzania z COP1 a część na urządzenie byłej "kotłowni" na pralnio-suszarnię  :wink: 
Odpada Ci martwienie się o miejsce na składowanie węgla i upierdliwość grzania ekogroszkiem i masz ciepły dom potrzebujący mało energii do ogrzewania.

----------


## Maroko1991

COP1? tzn?

----------


## Arturo72

> COP1? tzn?


Ogrzewanie prądem w II taryfie czyli albo kable grzewcze albo wodna podłogówka napędzana piecem elektrycznym.
Ja polecam to drugie rozwiązanie.

----------


## bowess

No nie wiem Arturo, czy to taka super oszczędność na kominie, przy zestawieniu albo z późniejszymi kosztami ogrzewania albo z kosztami doprowadzenia domu tej wielkości (kubatury) do niskiego zużywania energii. 
Ja bym jednak zrobiła dokładniejszą nieco kalkulację. Do rozważenia - jak ciepły ma być dom, ile ciepłej wody użytkowej trzeba będzie przygotowywać, jaki jest budżet na budowę i jakie koszty eksploatacji mają być osiągnięte.

Maroko1991 ja nie umiem wskazać, który projekt lepszy, a właściwie, który mi się mniej nie podoba. Jakieś takie przekombinowane te domy - mniejszy nawet bardziej przekombinowany niż większy. Różnice w kosztach mogą się brać właśnie z tego, że mniejszy ma więcej fidrygałów konstrukcyjnych, większy to z kolei nieco tańsza bryła, no ale wykończenie to już wiadomo - w większym więcej kasy pójdzie.
Szukałabym jeszcze jakichś konkurencyjnych projektów.

----------


## pjuniewi

> Witajcie !
>  Do dzisiaj to obdzwoniłam kilka firm robiących  wiązary MITEK
> i każda  z nich daje cenę  około 100zł za 1 m2. - zmówili się  czy co.
> A tylko jedna daje  około 90 zł,  ale ma złą opinię na forum.
> !


Moje ostatnie wyceny z czerwca/lipca też oscylowały za dach  148 m2 w cenie 13,5 - 16,5 tyś netto.

P.S. Która z firm ma złą opinię - mogę prosić o linka do tego tematu ? Na wiosnę będę musiał podjąć dezycję, więc warto wiedzieć co nie co.

Pozdrawiam
Piotrek

----------


## miloszenko

> Dlaczego nie kotłownia na ekogroszek? Co byście zaproponowali? Nie mam dostępu do gazu i ciepłej wody  Jak to rozwiązać najlepiej dla tego typu domu?[/url]


Dla tego czy innego domu musisz podejsc do sprawy kompleksowo:

Zapotrzebowanie domu na cieplo i wode uzytkowa zalezy od grubosci izolacji, bryly budynku, usytuowania domu, ilosci uzytkownikow, itd.

Bierzesz sobie grubosc izolacji taka, ktora spelnia wymog techniczny czyli U<0.3.

I dalej masz 2 drogi:

Idziesz w drozsze systemy (bardziej lub mniej wygodne) zeby miec niskie rachunki
Idziesz w grubsz izolacje i drozsza jednostke energii kosztem nieco wyzszych rachunkow (choc przy malych domach mozna mowic o roznicach kilkaset PLN /rok).

Oba rozwiazania nalezy ocenic w perspektywie czasu takiej jaka Ci odpowiada (powyzej 10 lat to juz nie za bardzo).

Oba rozwiazania moga dac bardzo zblizone wyniki, wtedy wybierasz takie, zeby bylo Ci wygodnie  :smile: 

Ponizej 2 przyklady:

Kupujesz PC do CO/CWU, caly system niech bedzie za 30 pln i masz 1 KWh podzielona przez COP pompy, czyli niech bedzie 1/3 koszty KWH z pradu.
Docieplasz chalupe zeby przegrody mialy przynajmniej U w okolicy 0.15, kupujesz kable grzejne lub kociol elektryczny z wodna podlogowka, koszt powiedzmy od 4-5 tys do 15 tys plus koszt grubszej izolacji i zaoszczedzone srodki przeznaczasz na wyzsze rachunki  :smile: 

Powyzszym nikogo do niczego nie chce przekonywac, tylko pokazuje schemat myslenia.

Do powyzszego nadaje sie najlepiej OZC. Tutaj na forum sa osoby, ktore Ci to moga zrobic i za kilkaset PLN bedziesz mial jasnosc co Cie moze spotkac w danym zalozeniu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bury_kocur

Moim zdaniem oba domy trudne do zmieszczenia w 200 tys, bo mimo stosunkowo prostej bryły, w obu są dodatkowe rzeczy, które podrażają budowę. Może jeszcze jakaś propozycja?

----------


## Arturo72

> No nie wiem Arturo, czy to taka super oszczędność na kominie, przy zestawieniu albo z późniejszymi kosztami ogrzewania albo z kosztami doprowadzenia domu tej wielkości (kubatury) do niskiego zużywania energii. 
> Ja bym jednak zrobiła dokładniejszą nieco kalkulację. Do rozważenia - jak ciepły ma być dom, ile ciepłej wody użytkowej trzeba będzie przygotowywać, jaki jest budżet na budowę i jakie koszty eksploatacji mają być osiągnięte.


Miloszenko ładnie opisał tok myślenia nad systemem grzewczym  :smile: 
Oczywiście potrzebne są tutaj dokładne wyliczenia ale wg mnie na przysżłosć lepiej jest mieć dom zużywający mało energii niż durszlaka gdzie ciepło czyli nasza kasa wypływa jak nie kominem to szparami  :wink:

----------


## bowess

Całkowicie się zgadzam. Myślę, że jeżeli system bezobsługowy (gazu nie ma), to przy tej wielkości domu raczej pompa ciepła. No ale to już inwestor musi sobie sam odpowiedzieć na parę pytań - kiedy chce wydać więcej, a kiedy mniej, albo jeszcze bardziej u podstaw, czy musi mieć system bezobsługowy, czy może opłaca mu się jednak obsługiwać i jak to by było organizacyjnie ustawione, gdyby był system obsługowy - kto i kiedy by wykonywał czynności okołopiecowe.  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Mam pytanie, a co sądzicie o tym projekcie? Da radę wybudować go 200 tyś w SSZ? Metoda półgospodarcza z naciskiem na gospodarczą... Czy da się w tym Albatrosie bądź Party mieć kotłownię na ekogroszek? I co zrobić z nimi by zmniejszyć koszta budowy?
> Link do albatrosa: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/albatros
> I co lepsze i tańsze?
> Link do Party: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/part
> Liczę na szczere słowa, krytykę także
> Pozdrawiam
> PS. Rejon Ełku, Warmińsko-Mazurskie


Domy, które wg kosztorysu kosztują od 308 do 387tys. chcesz zbudować za 200tys. SSZ.  A dalej? Do zamieszkania tą resztę dorzucisz spokojnie.
Moim zdaniem ciężko będzie, chyba, że całość budowy pociągniesz sam z pomocą dobrych ludzi za (prawie) darmo.
 Urwiesz trochę kasy na jednym kominie (komin-np. 2,5 tys i kominek - 10tys), a te domy mają ich po 5.
Kolejne rzeczy okna dachowe- 7 lub 10 sztuk= kolejne koszty.
Ozdobniki na elewacji, betonowe podcienie i garaże (nawet podwójny) to kolejne niemałe koszty.
Wizualizacja salonu w Party fajna, ale nawet zrobienie takiego sufitu z płyt GK to spooory wydatek. Można sobie zadać pytanie, czemu tylko 4 wizki salonu nic więcej. Moim zdaniem, bo jest najładniejszy w projekcie i ludzie patrząc na projekt widzą ten salon- taki "chłyt małtetingowy"  :wink:

----------


## Maroko1991

Możecie oczywiście zaproponować jakies inne projekty :smile:  Chciałbym wybudować SSZ za 200 tys, potem go powoli konczyc. Metoda polgospodarcza z naciskiem na gospodarcza, dzialka 27 x 55m. 27m to front (od drogi). Wjazd od polnocy. Zalezy mi na gabinecie na dole, 3 sypialnie na gorze, jedna z dostepem do oddzielnej garderoby i lazienki. Brak gazu i cieplej wody. Kominek w pokoju dziennym nie jest potrzebny. Garaz jednostanowiskowy, dwustanowiskowy tez przyjme. Zadowole się prostą bryłą bez wykuszy i lukarn

----------


## Arturo72

> Możecie oczywiście zaproponować jakies inne projekty Chciałbym wybudować SSZ za 200 tys, potem go powoli konczyc.


Większość domów do ok.130m2 w stanie SSZ postawisz nawet z ekpią do 200tys.zł  :smile: 
SSZ to pikuś w porównaniu do reszty tj.ok.60-70% kosztów całego domu  :wink:

----------


## Maroko1991

Mam w tej chwili mieszkanko własnościowe warte około 150 tyś. Planuje wziąć kredyt na budowę domu do SSZ. Potem go powoli kończyć (nie spieszę się) do stanu takiego - aby zamieszkać. Czyli 1 pokój, kuchia, 1 wc. Sprzedać mieszkanie i za pieniążki z mieszkania doprowadzić dom do normalnego stanu używalności.. Jest to do ogarnięcia?




> Większość domów do ok.130m2 w stanie SSZ postawisz nawet z ekpią do 200tys.zł 
> SSZ to pikuś w porównaniu do reszty tj.ok.60-70% kosztów całego domu

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Większość domów do ok.130m2 w stanie SSZ postawisz nawet z ekpią do 200tys.zł 
> SSZ to pikuś w porównaniu do reszty tj.ok.60-70% kosztów całego domu


Dokładnie!! SSZ to nawet nie połowa kosztów, przy najmniej u mnie tak wyszło że za SSZ  wyszło mi coś około 120.000zł!!!! natomiast z całą resztą inwestycji nie wliczając w to działki nie wiem czy 350tys mi wystarczy, więc w moim przypadku SSZ to około 30% kosztów budowy.

----------


## DEZET

Fajny artykuł, choć nie o budowaniu, ale może inwestorom pomóc: http://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Kto-...paign=dziennik

----------


## dr_au

> Mam pytanie, a co sądzicie o tym projekcie? Da radę wybudować go 200 tyś w SSZ? Metoda półgospodarcza z naciskiem na gospodarczą... Czy da się w tym Albatrosie bądź Party mieć kotłownię na ekogroszek? I co zrobić z nimi by zmniejszyć koszta budowy?
> Link do albatrosa: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/albatros
> I co lepsze i tańsze?
> Link do Party: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/party
> 
> Liczę na szczere słowa, krytykę także
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> PS. Rejon Ełku, Warmińsko-Mazurskie


Tylko jedno pytanie - czy masz plan na to co po SSZ? W projekcie Party jest błąd - wc pod schodami miałby sufit na  wysokości ok. 150 cm.

----------


## Maroko1991

> Tylko jedno pytanie - czy masz plan na to co po SSZ? W projekcie Party jest błąd - wc pod schodami miałby sufit na  wysokości ok. 150 cm.


Po SSZ powolne dążenie do stanu pod klucz.. A wc w Party chyba jest na nizszym poziomie niż reszta parteru. Na wizualizacji widać schody zejścia do wc

----------


## dr_au

*Zielony ogród* - jak żadko nie zgadzam się, co więcej tego rodzaju teksty budzą mój sprzeciw. Bo przemawia przez nie zazdrość upozowana na troskę o otoczenie. Problemem nie są "wypasione", bogate domy. Problemem jest brzydota. Brzydota jest pochodną wielu czynników. Do najczęstszych należy po prostu bałagan, bród w obejściu i niegospodarność. Nawet jak ktoś wybudował najkoszmarniejszy projekt gotowy, rezygnując z ozdóbek elewacyjnych i podnosząc ściankę kolankową (dwie zmory psujące nasze otoczenie), to jeżeli budynek jest wybudowany starannie, ogród zadbany a otoczenie schludne, to całość wygląda jeżeli nie dobrze, to przynajmniej nie obrzydliwie.

----------


## dr_au

*Maroko1991* - to jest to sięganie lewą ręką do prawego ucha. Nie ma żadnego uzasadnienia dla takich dziwactw projektowych poza nieudolnością architekta.

----------


## plusultra

Podczytuję ten wątek i przedstawie wymiary swojego domku:

8,1 m na 8,1 m - 65 metrów zabudowy
prosty dwuspadowy dach - żadnych okien dachowych, u góry tylko dwa pokoje więc sa doświetlane przez okna w szczytach (duże okna 2m na 2 m)
120 m kw bloczków silka 18 cm pełnych
100 m kw dachu - deskowanie, dachówka ceramiczna
jedno wielkie okno od południa...
Fundament: płyta 15 cm xps, 25 cm żelbet, a na tym jeszcze ściana fundamentowa 4 warstwy bloczków - z uwagi na pochyłość terenu. Na ławach byłoby znacznie taniej ale ja upieram sie przy płycie i przy budowaniu na rodzimym gruncie - bez nasypu, dom malutki więc to podroży inwestycję o koszt 20 m kw bloczków  20 m3 piachu i wylewke. - no trudno, konstruktor twierdzi, że sama płyta wyszłaby niewiele ale taniej niż fundament na ławach, teraz pochyłość terenu skomplikowała nieco temat... będzie więc drożej, no ale ok. 

By zejść  z kosztów zaprojektowaliśmy jedną łazienkę.
tynki cem- wap ukręcimy sami w betoniarce, tylko trzeba kupić drobny piasek, wyjdzie taniej kilka razy niż gotowa zaprawa z worka. (Znajomy tynkarz to potwierdza)
ocieplenie: poddasze wełna drzewna 30 cm, 15 cm grafitowy styropian na ściany.
Pow. użytkowa 84 m kw 
Fundamenty i wełna drzewna wyjdzie drogo... droższe też będą ściany z pełnych bloczków silikatowych no i pełne deskowanie dachu też podnosi koszty. 

Jak sądzicie uda nam się zmieścić w magicznej kwocie 200 tys?

Na materiały na stan surowy otwarty przeznaczam 75 tys. - sądzicie, że to realne?
Fundamenty: jakieś 17 tys.
Ściany zew: 9000 plus działówki, niech będzie 12
Dach ze stropem drewnianym: 30 tys.

----------


## Maroko1991

> *Maroko1991* - to jest to sięganie lewą ręką do prawego ucha. Nie ma żadnego uzasadnienia dla takich dziwactw projektowych poza nieudolnością architekta.


To co mam z tym zrobić..?

----------


## dr_au

> To co mam z tym zrobić..?


Przeprojektować lub wybrać inny projekt. 

Z wizualizacji wynika, że po uwzględnieniu schodów wysokość sufitu w WC, to jakieś 2 m. Pomijając już sensowność takiego rozwiązania.

----------


## Maroko1991

> Przeprojektować lub wybrać inny projekt. 
> 
> Z wizualizacji wynika, że po uwzględnieniu schodów wysokość sufitu w WC, to jakieś 2 m. Pomijając już sensowność takiego rozwiązania.


Przeprojektowanie wyglądało by tylko na obniżeniu podłogi wc? Czy jest to szczególnie ciężkie podczas budowy?

Może macie jakieś inne ciekawe propozycje?
Szukam domu 130-140m użytkowej, poddasze użytkowe, parter - pokój dzienny z jadalnia + kuchnia, gabinet, wc, kotłownia, garaż 1 bądź 2 stanowiska. Poddasze: 3 sypialnie w tym jedna musi miec oddzielna łazienkę i garderobę.

----------


## plusultra

*Maroko 1991* - 130-140 m kw p.u.  :smile:  to chyba pomyliłeś wątki  :smile:   Idź do dobrego architekta, powiedz mu czego oczekujesz, jaki masz budżet co jest niezbędne a gdzie widzisz możliwość kompromisu. I on coś dla CIebie wykrzesa... Granat z garażem mi się kojarzy od razu, ale musiałbyś przesuwać komin bo jest wkomponowany w styk lukarny z  dachem;p 
Ten ma fajny układ sypialni na poddaszu, wystarczy że skrócisz go o jedną i zmieści się w Twoim metrażu  :smile: 
http://www.archdaily.com/84165/passi...-architecture/

----------


## Maroko1991

> *Maroko 1991* - 130-140 m kw p.u.  to chyba pomyliłeś wątki   Idź do dobrego architekta, powiedz mu czego oczekujesz, jaki masz budżet co jest niezbędne a gdzie widzisz możliwość kompromisu. I on coś dla CIebie wykrzesa... Granat z garażem mi się kojarzy od razu, ale musiałbyś przesuwać komin bo jest wkomponowany w styk lukarny z  dachem;p 
> Ten ma fajny układ sypialni na poddaszu, wystarczy że skrócisz go o jedną i zmieści się w Twoim metrażu 
> http://www.archdaily.com/84165/passi...-architecture/



Dlaczego pomyliłem wątki? W tej kwocie chcę mieć SSZ.. 
Budowa półgospodarcza.
Bardzo podobają mi się Party i Albatros.. Ale te wc na dole w Party mnie martwi..

----------


## plusultra

> Dlaczego pomyliłem wątki? W tej kwocie chcę mieć SSZ.. 
> Budowa półgospodarcza.
> Bardzo podobają mi się Party i Albatros.. Ale te wc na dole w Party mnie martwi..


No to zmienia postać rzeczy  :wink:  Jestem gapa :wink:

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Dlaczego pomyliłem wątki? W tej kwocie chcę mieć SSZ.. 
> Budowa półgospodarcza.
> Bardzo podobają mi się Party i Albatros.. Ale te wc na dole w Party mnie martwi..


Okreś może czym dla ciebie jest SSZ??  bo niektórzy myślą że jak się wstawi okna i zadaszy to już nie wiele brakuje do zamieszkania, a to dopiero jakieś 35-45% całkowitychvkosztów budowy domu.

----------


## Maroko1991

Od zawsze wydawało mi się, że jak się ma SSZ to "się już coś ma". Dzięki temu będę mógł powoli i sukcesywnie wykańczać dom (nawet przez 3-5 lat), nie spieszę się.. SSZ to dla mnie bryła domu, okna, drzwi. Potem żmudne układanie elektryki itd itp..

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Od zawsze wydawało mi się, że jak się ma SSZ to "się już coś ma". Dzięki temu będę mógł powoli i sukcesywnie wykańczać dom (nawet przez 3-5 lat), nie spieszę się.. SSZ to dla mnie bryła domu, okna, drzwi. Potem żmudne układanie elektryki itd itp..


u mnie było tak że dopiero teraz kiedy mam stan deweloperski zaczyna się dla mnie to powolne i sukcesywne wykańczanie, wcześniejsze etapy w 80% były robione przez ekipy bo przecież jak będziesz miał te mury dach i okna to potrzebne są jeszcze - wylewki  ze wszystkimi izolacjami - tynki wew. - elektryka - hydraulika- ocieplenie ścian zewnętrznych z tynkiem -  parapety zew. - wykończenie balkonów (styropian hydroizolacja wylewka, płytki, barierki itd) - dachówkalub blacha na dach , rynny , okna dachowe itd itd itd ...... i dopiero po tym wszystkiw zaczyna się wykończeniówka (czyli to co najdroższe).... Musisz zadać sobie pytanie które z tych etapów możesz zrobić sam. Sam wiesz najlepiej ile zarabiasz i dobierz projekt do zarobków bo tak jak wiadomo SSZ to 35-45% kosztów więc przypuśćmy że chcesz za SSZ wydać 200ty to co najmniej drugie tyle będzie ci potrzebne żeby skromnie zamieszkać

----------


## fotohobby

Procentowy udział SSZ w całkowitym koszcie budowy zależy też od rodzaju domu (typowa parterówka, czy poddasze użytkowe)
W przypadku parterówki koszt ten zbliża się do 50%, bo to co w niej bardzo bije po kieszeni (fundamenty, dach) mamy już za sobą, a
odpada koniecznośc płacenia za schody, ocieplenie po połaci dachu, czy obróbkę skosów.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Procentowy udział SSZ w całkowitym koszcie budowy zależy też od rodzaju domu (typowa parterówka, czy poddasze użytkowe)
> W przypadku parterówki koszt ten zbliża się do 50%, bo to co w niej bardzo bije po kieszeni (fundamenty, dach) mamy już za sobą, a
> odpada koniecznośc płacenia za schody, ocieplenie po połaci dachu, czy obróbkę skosów.


pod warunkiem że ten SSZ masz z dachem  zrobionym razem z wykończeniówką czyli - dachówką lub blachą, rynnami, podbitką itd... w parterówce tego dachu trochę jest, prawie dwa razy tyle co w domu z użytkowym poddaszem przyjmując ten sam metraż, u mnie jest 126m2 podłóg i 155m2 dachu. Do ocieplenia wewnątrz jest około 75m2... przy parterówce o powierzchni 126m2 jest do ocieplenia 126m2 sufitów czyli na wełnę wydałbym prawie dwa razy tyle.

----------


## dr_au

> Przeprojektowanie wyglądało by tylko na obniżeniu podłogi wc? Czy jest to szczególnie ciężkie podczas budowy?
> 
> Może macie jakieś inne ciekawe propozycje?
> Szukam domu 130-140m użytkowej, poddasze użytkowe, parter - pokój dzienny z jadalnia + kuchnia, gabinet, wc, kotłownia, garaż 1 bądź 2 stanowiska. Poddasze: 3 sypialnie w tym jedna musi miec oddzielna łazienkę i garderobę.


Co do kłopotów budowlanych, to się nie wypowiem, choć pewnie trzeba będzie trochę więcej betonu wylać i to wszystko zaizolować, żeby woda nie podchodziła. Prawdopodobnie podłogi nie obniżysz bardziej niż w projekcie, bo jakoś do WC musisz doprowadzić schodki. Poza tym schody  do WC uważam za rozwiązanie dziwaczne, stwarzające problemy użytkowe. To było pewnie tak, że architektowi wszystko ładnie się rozrysowało, ale nie miał pomysłu na umieszczenie WC. Później na siłę gdzieś go wepchnął.

Ponieważ podobają ci się domy z dwuspadowym dachem o relatywnie nowoczesnej stylistyce, możesz obejrzeć te:

http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt...rakcyjny2.html

Ładny dom, ale w wersji podstawowej. W wersji zmniejszonej wychodzą pewne problemy - drzwi do WC są wyeksponowane względem strefy dziennej, co może być krępujące. Drzwi do WC i do gabinetu otwierają się w różne strony, a są blisko siebie, też będzie to wyglądać tak sobie. Choć oczywiście wszystko lepsze niż schodki.

http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt-domu/wygodny1.html

Chyba najlepszy z tych projektów. Moim zdaniem dobrze poukładany parter.

http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt...widokiem2.html

Andresola będzie dodawać przestrzeni. Pokoje na poddaszu mogą być trochę małe

----------


## DEZET

Żeby to tak prosto wychodziło, jak liczycie:
 "...u mnie jest 126m2 podłóg i 155m2 dachu. Do ocieplenia wewnątrz jest  około 75m2... przy parterówce o powierzchni 126m2 jest do ocieplenia  126m2 sufitów czyli na wełnę wydałbym prawie dwa razy tyle."
Poza tym myślałem, że SSZ to ZAWSZE dach pokryty docelowym pokryciem, a nie jakiś etap.

A czy podwyższone ściany poddasza nie wymagają ocieplenia, tynków?
Typowa parterówka to stropodach drewniany, w domu z poddaszem użytkowym najczęściej lany strop, który też kosztuje niemało.

----------


## miloszenko

> pod warunkiem że ten SSZ masz z dachem  zrobionym razem z wykończeniówką czyli - dachówką lub blachą, rynnami, podbitką itd... w parterówce tego dachu trochę jest, prawie dwa razy tyle co w domu z użytkowym poddaszem przyjmując ten sam metraż, u mnie jest 126m2 podłóg i 155m2 dachu. Do ocieplenia wewnątrz jest około 75m2... przy parterówce o powierzchni 126m2 jest do ocieplenia 126m2 sufitów czyli na wełnę wydałbym prawie dwa razy tyle.


No tak ale przy parterowce nie musisz robic schodow, 2 razy klatki schodowej, instalacji na 2 pietrach i nie tracisz powierzchni na skosy.

Lepiej trzymac sie tego, ze czy parter czy z poddaszem to decyduje indywidualny przypadek, akurat to, co by ta welna kosztowaa to nawet by na schody nie starczylo  :sad: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ladybird76

Witam

Czy ktoś z Was budował czy też buduje dom o pow. uż. 150m2 a całkowitej 198m2? czy można poznać wstępne koszty np dla poszczególnych etapów? Moja bryła domu jest prosta, zwarta, 8,8x14,5 z dwuspadowym dachem i użytkowym poddaszem... Mam przewidziany budżet i hmmm zaczynam poddawać wątpliwości czy się w nim wyrobię... Ściany silka albo solbet, dach blacha ruuki lub planja, ogrzewanie gaz... bez rekuperatorów, solarów etc... bez lukarn, wykuszy, balkonów...  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Witam
> 
> Czy ktoś z Was budował czy też buduje dom o pow. uż. 150m2 a całkowitej 198m2? czy można poznać wstępne koszty np dla poszczególnych etapów? Moja bryła domu jest prosta, zwarta, 8,8x14,5 z dwuspadowym dachem i użytkowym poddaszem... Mam przewidziany budżet i hmmm zaczynam poddawać wątpliwości czy się w nim wyrobię... Ściany silka albo solbet, dach blacha ruuki lub planja, ogrzewanie gaz... bez rekuperatorów, solarów etc... bez lukarn, wykuszy, balkonów...


Za mało danych, żeby ocenić. Nie masz jakiegoś rysunku poglądowego, może by było łatwiej coś podobnego porównać.
U mnie 152m2 parter + "darowane" poddasze 80m2(specjalnie zaprojektowane wiązary do warunków zabudowy)- ssz wyniósł ok.142tys., głównie swoja praca. I nie wiem, czy Ci to pomoże w ocenie swojego kosztorysu.

----------


## fotohobby

> pod warunkiem że ten SSZ masz z dachem  zrobionym razem z wykończeniówką czyli - dachówką lub blachą, rynnami, podbitką itd... w parterówce tego dachu trochę jest, prawie dwa razy tyle co w domu z użytkowym poddaszem przyjmując ten sam metraż, u mnie jest 126m2 podłóg i 155m2 dachu. Do ocieplenia wewnątrz jest około 75m2... przy parterówce o powierzchni 126m2 jest do ocieplenia 126m2 sufitów czyli na wełnę wydałbym prawie dwa razy tyle.


Po pierwsze - SSZ liczę z kompletnym dachem.
Po drugie - te 75m2 to powierzchnia podłóg pod dachem,,  czy policzone po połaci dachu ? 
Zresztą - nawet te dodatkowe 50m2 wełny to nie jest jakiś zabójczy koszt...
3yś złotych za 30cm wełny 0,032 ??
Już pomijając fakt, że wełnę w parterówce można sobie rozłożyć samemu, na skosach już trochę trudniej...

----------


## Ladybird76

> Za mało danych, żeby ocenić. Nie masz jakiegoś rysunku poglądowego, może by było łatwiej coś podobnego porównać.
> U mnie 152m2 parter + "darowane" poddasze 80m2(specjalnie zaprojektowane wiązary do warunków zabudowy)- ssz wyniósł ok.142tys., głównie swoja praca. I nie wiem, czy Ci to pomoże w ocenie swojego kosztorysu.


no Ja sama nic nie zrobię  :smile:  mój mąż też nie jest budowlańcem i jakoś nie za bardzo mu się ta praca podoba  :sad:  jesteśmy skazani na ekipy budowlane (niestety)

----------


## DEZET

> no Ja sama nic nie zrobię  mój mąż też nie jest budowlańcem i jakoś nie za bardzo mu się ta praca podoba  jesteśmy skazani na ekipy budowlane (niestety)


No i tu jest pies pogrzebany- cena robocizny podniesie koszty ;-(

----------


## Ladybird76

> Za mało danych, żeby ocenić. Nie masz jakiegoś rysunku poglądowego, może by było łatwiej coś podobnego porównać.
> U mnie 152m2 parter + "darowane" poddasze 80m2(specjalnie zaprojektowane wiązary do warunków zabudowy)- ssz wyniósł ok.142tys., głównie swoja praca. I nie wiem, czy Ci to pomoże w ocenie swojego kosztorysu.


W moim dzienniku masz wgląd na Mój Dom  :smile:  na papierze oczywiście  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

*Ladybird*, zrób w stopce link do dziennika - łatwiej będzie wszystkim zainteresowanym trafić  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> W moim dzienniku masz wgląd na Mój Dom  na papierze oczywiście


"Cienki" ten  wgląd  :wink:  A poddasze- bo jakieś schody widać- jaki kąt dachu; kotłownia - jakiś piec na paliwo stałe- ogrzewanie: grzejniki, podłogówka?.
  To mają być 2 oddzielne mieszkania? Radzę rozdzielić instalacje elektryczną i wodną, jeśli o tym nie myśleliście, bo ogrzewanie pewnie wspólne.

----------


## Ladybird76

> *Ladybird*, zrób w stopce link do dziennika - łatwiej będzie wszystkim zainteresowanym trafić


Gdyby to wszystko było takie proste jak piszesz ehhh  :smile:  blondynką tylko jestem  :smile:

----------


## Ladybird76

> "Cienki" ten  wgląd  A poddasze- bo jakieś schody widać- jaki kąt dachu; kotłownia - jakiś piec na paliwo stałe- ogrzewanie: grzejniki, podłogówka?.
>   To mają być 2 oddzielne mieszkania? Radzę rozdzielić instalacje elektryczną i wodną, jeśli o tym nie myśleliście, bo ogrzewanie pewnie wspólne.




no jak nie ma poddasza jak wstawiałam? wrrr 
Dach 35 stopni o pow. 197m2 w dachu 5 okien i dwa kominy  :smile:  i 6 wylotów wentylacyjnych  :smile:  - czy jak się to nazywa  :smile: 
Dach kryty blachą
Kotłownia - gaz, alternatywa; paliwo stałe
Ogrzewanie - dół podłogówka - góra grzejniki ( łazienka podłogówka ) 
Dom jednorodzinny z dwoma lokalami ( drugi lokal 35m2 )
Całkowita pow. 198,18m2, użytkowa 150,15m2, kubatur 726,26m3, pow. zabudowy 126,85m2, pow. całkowita 253,70n2. długość budynku 14,35m, szerokość 8,84m, wysokość 7,79m a do tego dojście - dojazd 36m2
Dlaczego rozdzielić instalację elektryczną? i wodną?  
Ogrzewanie wspólne - tak
Mam dylematy czy przy gazówce stawiać na solbet  czy na silkę ?

----------


## Ladybird76

> *Ladybird*, zrób w stopce link do dziennika - łatwiej będzie wszystkim zainteresowanym trafić


Próbuję hi hi hi - może skutecznie może nie  :smile:

----------


## compi

> pod warunkiem że ten SSZ masz z dachem  zrobionym razem z wykończeniówką czyli - dachówką lub blachą, rynnami, podbitką itd... w parterówce tego dachu trochę jest, prawie dwa razy tyle co w domu z użytkowym poddaszem przyjmując ten sam metraż, u mnie jest 126m2 podłóg i 155m2 dachu. Do ocieplenia wewnątrz jest około 75m2... przy parterówce o powierzchni 126m2 jest do ocieplenia 126m2 sufitów czyli na wełnę wydałbym prawie dwa razy tyle.


Przy parterówce bez uż.poddasza ocieplasz strop i możesz to tak zostawić(mam styro) lub wylać szlichtę(może być licha, nie mieszkasz tam). Chcąc korzystać z poddasza nie kończysz przecież na wełnie. Dochodzą na ścianach stelaże, płyty, szpachla, farba plus duperele. Porównać tego do zwykłego tynkowania prostych połaci raczej nie sposób(wyjątek to dach dwuspadowy). Nie broniąc parterówek, każdy sobie wybiera co chce mieć, dodam tylko że po SSZ jest już z górki. Mamy  w miarę nisko wszystkie prace, tak na zewnątrz jak i wewnątrz, zero klatek, schodów, proste pomieszczenia bez strat na ścianach kolankowych i skosach, żadnych okien dachowych, wg mnie mniej mostków i znalazłoby się kilka innych zalet. Wada być może jedna, góra dwie. Wymagana odpowiednia działka i zgoda starostwa oraz ewentualnie mniejsza kumulacja cieplna, ale przy kominku mamy teraz wszędzie jednakową temperaturę, w uż. poddaszu góra potrafi być przegrzana.

Dzisiaj GW rzuciła artykuł o cenach budowy domu. Można się trochę przyczepić do rzetelności tekstu i danych, ale nawet obcinając ich kwoty o połowę, domu do 200 tysięcy raczej wybudowac się nie da. Chyba że przez następne 10 lat będziemy  łatać braki i w międzyczasie remontować niektóre elementy.
http://wyborcza.biz/finanse/1,108340...e_to_moze.html

----------


## DEZET

> .....
> Dzisiaj GW rzuciła artykuł o cenach budowy domu. Można się trochę przyczepić do rzetelności tekstu i danych, ale nawet obcinając ich kwoty o połowę, domu do 200 tysięcy raczej wybudowac się nie da. Chyba że przez następne 10 lat będziemy  łatać braki i w międzyczasie remontować niektóre elementy.
> http://wyborcza.biz/finanse/1,108340,12923140,Planujesz_budowe_domu__Podpowiad  amy__ile_cie_to_moze.html


Artykuł, to takie pierdu pierdu... Kto buduje dziś domy 237m2? Skąd ta powierzchnia? 
Koszty materiałów 60%, reszta to robocizna. Ceny podawane przez Sekocenbud są kosmiczne i warunek taki, że robią wszystko ekipy.
Twoje zdanie, że się nie da wybudować za 200tys. jest bez sensu, bo kilka osób już wybudowało i mieszka.

----------


## DEZET

> Próbuję hi hi hi - może skutecznie może nie


Wczoraj mi się nie wyświetliło dziś wizki się pojawiły :wink: 

Bardzo ostrożnie celowałbym w kwotę za ten dom 400 tys..Dużo zależy od standardu wykończenia.
Nic nie uszczkniecie własną pracą z kosztów robocizny, jedynie logistyka - wyszukanie promocji i tańszych materiałów (ale nie do przesady- wiadomo jakość).
Okres zimowy sprzyja zakupom z dużymi rabatami- blachodachówka, beton komórkowy, okna, pewnie też wełna, czy styropian (jeśli mamy gdzie przechować).

----------


## compi

> Artykuł, to takie pierdu pierdu... Kto buduje dziś domy 237m2? Skąd ta powierzchnia? 
> Koszty materiałów 60%, reszta to robocizna. Ceny podawane przez Sekocenbud są kosmiczne i warunek taki, że robią wszystko ekipy.
> Twoje zdanie, że się nie da wybudować za 200tys. jest bez sensu, bo kilka osób już wybudowało i mieszka.


Słowo "kilka" ma tu największy sens. A szczegół dotyczący późniejszego wiecznego wykańczania domu ma sens największy. Niewolnikiem domu można zostać świadomie lub nieświadomie. Przerabiam to w pewnym sensie i jakimś tam zakresie, więc chyba mogę swoje zdanie wyrazić. Oceniam że jeszcze ze 2-3 lata i może zrobię 90% tego co jest do zrobienia samorobnie.

----------


## DEZET

> Słowo "kilka" ma tu największy sens. A szczegół dotyczący późniejszego wiecznego wykańczania domu ma sens największy. Niewolnikiem domu można zostać świadomie lub nieświadomie. Przerabiam to w pewnym sensie i jakimś tam zakresie, więc chyba mogę swoje zdanie wyrazić. Oceniam że jeszcze ze 2-3 lata i może zrobię 90% tego co jest do zrobienia samorobnie.


He he, niewolnictwo domowe- tak mi się przypomniało: naście lat temu znajomi zbudowali dom i w nim m.in. parkiet, na którym leżały wyprawione ... skórki królicze do chodzenia, żeby parkietu nie porysować. To jest niewolnictwo!  :wink: 

Wiadomo, że samemu robiąc dłużej trwa, ale gdy już mieszkasz, to możesz to zrobić kiedykolwiek, bo już nikt nie naciska, żeby opuścić sprzedane mieszkanie, czy mieszkanie z teściami doskwiera. 
Sam pewnie kończysz ze względu na kasę, bo tej nam wszystkim zawsze brakuje. 
Racja, że to "kilka" nie jest miarodajne, ale zbytnie generalizowanie też niczemu nie służy, inaczej ten wątek nie miałby tylu dyskutantów, kręcących się wokół tej "magicznej" kwoty.

----------


## fenix2

> Niewolnikiem domu można zostać świadomie lub nieświadomie..


Ten kto decyduje się na dom mimowolnie zostaje jego niewolnikiem. Bo tak to już jest że zawsze coś jest do zrobienia.  :smile:

----------


## compi

> He he, niewolnictwo domowe- tak mi się przypomniało: naście lat temu znajomi zbudowali dom i w nim m.in. parkiet, na którym leżały wyprawione ... skórki królicze do chodzenia, żeby parkietu nie porysować. To jest niewolnictwo! 
> 
> Wiadomo, że samemu robiąc dłużej trwa, ale gdy już mieszkasz, to możesz to zrobić kiedykolwiek, bo już nikt nie naciska, żeby opuścić sprzedane mieszkanie, czy mieszkanie z teściami doskwiera. 
> Sam pewnie kończysz ze względu na kasę, bo tej nam wszystkim zawsze brakuje. 
> Racja, że to "kilka" nie jest miarodajne, ale zbytnie generalizowanie też niczemu nie służy, inaczej ten wątek nie miałby tylu dyskutantów, kręcących się wokół tej "magicznej" kwoty.



Sam to ja praktycznie z synem cały dom zbudowałem. Pomogli na pewnych etapach dobrzy ludzie, czasem za free, czasem za kasę. Chodzi mi o to, że wykończenie domu i wszystkiego wokół niego to nie wykończenie mieszkania, a słowo "wybudować" często jest postrzegane jednoznacznie.

----------


## plusultra

Jeśli dom 85 m kw z poddaszem - czyli jakieś 70 m kw pow zabudowy, dach ze 120 m kw wychodzi wtedy dlaczego by nie za 200 ? Nakładu pracy przy małym metrażu jest mniej to i niewolnictwo mniejsze. Uważam, że bardziej wolni są ci, którzy budują samodzielnie bez kredytu - . niż ci, którzy mają hipotekę. Podygać trochę - wielka krzywda.  :wink:  Mały przemyślany dom - bez żadnych skomplikowanych konstrukcji pięknie idzie robota. Ale to trzeba choć trochę lubić.

----------


## compi

> Artykuł, to takie pierdu pierdu... Kto buduje dziś domy 237m2? Skąd ta powierzchnia? 
> Koszty materiałów 60%, reszta to robocizna. Ceny podawane przez Sekocenbud są kosmiczne i warunek taki, że robią wszystko ekipy.
> Twoje zdanie, że się nie da wybudować za 200tys. jest bez sensu, bo kilka osób już wybudowało i mieszka.


 Powierzchnia zabudowy 237m2 to średnia parterówka ma.

----------


## compi

> Jeśli dom 85 m kw z poddaszem - czyli jakieś 70 m kw pow zabudowy, dach ze 120 m kw wychodzi wtedy dlaczego by nie za 200 ? Nakładu pracy przy małym metrażu jest mniej to i niewolnictwo mniejsze. Uważam, że bardziej wolni są ci, którzy budują samodzielnie bez kredytu - . niż ci, którzy mają hipotekę. Podygać trochę - wielka krzywda.  Mały przemyślany dom - bez żadnych skomplikowanych konstrukcji pięknie idzie robota. Ale to trzeba choć trochę lubić.


Jeśli ktoś akceptuje minimalizm, może poświęcić sporo czasu oraz posiada choćby minimalne umiejętności to dyganie nie będzie problemem.

----------


## DEZET

> Powierzchnia zabudowy 237m2 to średnia parterówka ma.


No chyba przesadzasz  :big tongue:

----------


## compi

> No chyba przesadzasz


Powierzchnia całkowita

Jest nią powierzchnia wszystkich kondygnacji budynku w obrysie zewnętrznym ścian oraz wszystkich elementów wykraczających poza kubaturę budynku tzn. tarasy, schody zewnętrzne, podcienia, balkony, zjazdy do garaży, itp.

Z tego co pamiętam mamy 212 m2. Użytkowej jakieś 140 plus nieużytkowej około 30.

----------


## Ladybird76

> Wczoraj mi się nie wyświetliło dziś wizki się pojawiły
> 
> Bardzo ostrożnie celowałbym w kwotę za ten dom 400 tys..Dużo zależy od standardu wykończenia.
> Nic nie uszczkniecie własną pracą z kosztów robocizny, jedynie logistyka - wyszukanie promocji i tańszych materiałów (ale nie do przesady- wiadomo jakość).
> Okres zimowy sprzyja zakupom z dużymi rabatami- blachodachówka, beton komórkowy, okna, pewnie też wełna, czy styropian (jeśli mamy gdzie przechować).


Zdaję sobie sprawę, że wykończenie kosztuje a w moim wypadku 35m2 zaadoptowanego garażu na mieszkanie podniesie koszt domu... Budżet ściśle określony. Będę korzystała niewątpliwie ze znajomości gdzie tylko się da w budowlance i może pewne rzeczy i płatności za nie pozwolą mi ciutkę zaoszczędzić  :smile:

----------


## Ladybird76

dostałam też taką informację od firmy do której wystosowałam zapytanie o kosztorys:

_ Co do vatu usługę sprzedaje po 8 procent więc nie czekanie na VAT z us._

? ? ?

----------


## bury_kocur

Czyli nie będziesz miała zwrotu vat z US, za to cena usługi niższa  :smile:  Niektórym ten układ pasuje, niektórym nie.

----------


## DEZET

> Powierzchnia całkowita
> Jest nią powierzchnia wszystkich kondygnacji budynku w obrysie zewnętrznym ścian oraz wszystkich elementów wykraczających poza kubaturę budynku tzn. tarasy, schody zewnętrzne, podcienia, balkony, zjazdy do garaży, itp.
> Z tego co pamiętam mamy 212 m2. Użytkowej jakieś 140 plus nieużytkowej około 30.


Zgadza się, ale czy w ww artykule piszą o parterówce można się tylko domyślać po tej powierzchni i moim zdaniem nie jest to obiektywne wyliczenie. 
Na pewno łatwiej jest do obliczeń. Mnie brakuje dokładniejszego opisu takiego domu- ściany i dachówka to nie wszystko- jakie okna, drzwi, ocieplenie.
To tak na chłopski rozum.
No i liczenie np. tarasu, który można zrobić za "grosze", ale można i wydać kilkadziesiąt tysięcy- zależy jaki materiał użyjemy. 
Poza tym do zamieszkania nie jest on konieczny... choć mile widziany  :wink:  

P.S. U mnie pow. zabudowy budynku 182m2, pow pomieszczeń 152m2, użytkowa 116,5m2 i akurat ta ostatnia najbardziej mnie interesuje  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> dostałam też taką informację od firmy do której wystosowałam zapytanie o kosztorys:
> _ Co do vatu usługę sprzedaje po 8 procent więc nie czekanie na VAT z us._
> ? ? ?


Nie będziesz musiała składać papierów o zwrot Vat za niektóre materiały budowlane, czekać na kasę jakiś czas i tyle.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Przy parterówce bez uż.poddasza ocieplasz strop i możesz to tak zostawić(mam styro) lub wylać szlichtę(może być licha, nie mieszkasz tam). Chcąc korzystać z poddasza nie kończysz przecież na wełnie. Dochodzą na ścianach stelaże, płyty, szpachla, farba plus duperele. Porównać tego do zwykłego tynkowania prostych połaci raczej nie sposób(wyjątek to dach dwuspadowy). Nie broniąc parterówek, każdy sobie wybiera co chce mieć, dodam tylko że po SSZ jest już z górki. Mamy  w miarę nisko wszystkie prace, tak na zewnątrz jak i wewnątrz, zero klatek, schodów, proste pomieszczenia bez strat na ścianach kolankowych i skosach, żadnych okien dachowych, wg mnie mniej mostków i znalazłoby się kilka innych zalet. Wada być może jedna, góra dwie. Wymagana odpowiednia działka i zgoda starostwa oraz ewentualnie mniejsza kumulacja cieplna, ale przy kominku mamy teraz wszędzie jednakową temperaturę, w uż. poddaszu góra potrafi być przegrzana.
> 
> Dzisiaj GW rzuciła artykuł o cenach budowy domu. Można się trochę przyczepić do rzetelności tekstu i danych, ale nawet obcinając ich kwoty o połowę, domu do 200 tysięcy raczej wybudowac się nie da. Chyba że przez następne 10 lat będziemy  łatać braki i w międzyczasie remontować niektóre elementy.
> http://wyborcza.biz/finanse/1,108340...e_to_moze.html


wcale nie bronie domów z użytkowym poddaszem ale spotkałem się ze sporą osób które twierdzą że jest taki dom jest o wiele droższy niż  parterówka.... na chłopski rozum żeby podwoić metraż w parterówce potrzeba - ścianki kolankowej, schodów, stropu .... natomiast żeby z domu z użytkowym poddaszem zrobić parterówkę z tym samym metrażem potrzeba podwoić powierzchnię dachu, to samo dotyczy się fundamentów, ocieplenia posadzki, hydroizolacji,itd reszta czyli - powierzchnia ścian do tynkowania  itd  jest taka sama... Pewnie zaraz sporo osób napisze że strop i schody są drogie ale gdybym miał przenieś poddasze na parter to potrzebowałbym -  wylać chudziaka na to hydroizolacja (nie wymagane na poddaszu) o wiele grubszy styropian (na poddaszu wystarcz 5cm).... Dwa razy większy fundament też trzeba ocieplić albo xps-em albo jakimś styropianem wodoodpornym, a one niestety kosztują i to sporo, do tego policzcie piach do zasypania fundamentów, ława zbrojona,bloczki, dysperbit i dodatkowa robocizna tego wszystkiego i wyjdzie wam na prawde sporo. Odnośnie kosztów zwiększenia dwukrotnie dachu się nie wypowiadam bo każdy wie że to jeden z najdroższych elementów domu.

PS- napisałeś że na poddaszu do sufitu potrzebuje stelaż płyty karton gips itd.. a ty co??? w swojej parterówce nie masz sufitów??

----------


## compi

> Zgadza się, ale czy w ww artykule piszą o parterówce można się tylko domyślać po tej powierzchni i moim zdaniem nie jest to obiektywne wyliczenie. 
> Na pewno łatwiej jest do obliczeń. Mnie brakuje dokładniejszego opisu takiego domu- ściany i dachówka to nie wszystko- jakie okna, drzwi, ocieplenie.
> To tak na chłopski rozum.
> No i liczenie np. tarasu, który można zrobić za "grosze", ale można i wydać kilkadziesiąt tysięcy- zależy jaki materiał użyjemy. 
> Poza tym do zamieszkania nie jest on konieczny... choć mile widziany  
> 
> P.S. U mnie pow. zabudowy budynku 182m2, pow pomieszczeń 152m2, użytkowa 116,5m2 i akurat ta ostatnia najbardziej mnie interesuje


Pisałem już wcześniej, że nie bronię artykułu bo ma sporo przekłamań, ale :
"Mariola Gala-Vacqueret z wydawnictwa Sekocenbud uściśla, że obliczenie dotyczy domu wolno stojącego bez podpiwniczenia (powierzchnia zabudowy - 237 m kw.). Dom wykonano z pustaków ceramicznych, a pokryto dachówką ceramiczną."  daje powód aby uznać to za średnią, a tu nie spodziewałbym się szczegółowych opisów. Może wyszła im średnia dla Mazowsza, gdzie ludzie jakby bardziej majętni są. Podejrzewam, że to ceny brutto, przy pełnym fakturowaniu, a nie brakuje na tym forum opinii, że brak rachunku na końcu usługi to złodziejstwo. Ja wg schematu zaliczam się do okradających nasz kochany kraj i ukochanych obywateli : ).

----------


## compi

> wcale nie bronie domów z użytkowym poddaszem ale spotkałem się ze sporą osób które twierdzą że jest taki dom jest o wiele droższy niż  parterówka.... na chłopski rozum żeby podwoić metraż w parterówce potrzeba - ścianki kolankowej, schodów, stropu .... natomiast żeby z domu z użytkowym poddaszem zrobić parterówkę z tym samym metrażem potrzeba podwoić powierzchnię dachu, to samo dotyczy się fundamentów, ocieplenia posadzki, hydroizolacji,itd reszta czyli - powierzchnia ścian do tynkowania  itd  jest taka sama... Pewnie zaraz sporo osób napisze że strop i schody są drogie ale gdybym miał przenieś poddasze na parter to potrzebowałbym -  wylać chudziaka na to hydroizolacja (nie wymagane na poddaszu) o wiele grubszy styropian (na poddaszu wystarcz 5cm).... Dwa razy większy fundament też trzeba ocieplić albo xps-em albo jakimś styropianem wodoodpornym, a one niestety kosztują i to sporo, do tego policzcie piach do zasypania fundamentów, ława zbrojona,bloczki, dysperbit i dodatkowa robocizna tego wszystkiego i wyjdzie wam na prawde sporo. Odnośnie kosztów zwiększenia dwukrotnie dachu się nie wypowiadam bo każdy wie że to jeden z najdroższych elementów domu.
> 
> PS- napisałeś że na poddaszu do sufitu potrzebuje stelaż płyty karton gips itd.. a ty co??? w swojej parterówce nie masz sufitów??


Piszesz o parterze z uż. poddaszem, ja o parterze bez uż. poddasza. Tu tkwi diabeł. Nasza chałupa przy własnej robocie(tak 90%) trwającej niecałe 1,5 roku(nie pracowałem wtedy gdzie indziej) wydaliśmy na domek 340 tysięcy. I zapewniam Cię że nie w pełni zbrojona płyta podłogowa, strop i porządne fundamenty były największym kosztem. Nie był to również etap izolacji cieplnej domu. Największa kasa poszła na dach, bo ten musi być spory powierzchniowo, ale 35 tysięcy to nie jest wcale w skali ogólnej ceny spory procent. 
Pytasz o sufity. Tak, mam je wszędzie, ale z prostej przyczyny. Łatwiej i szybciej było mi wykonać podwieszane niż tynkować betonowe, a te brzydkie nie wyszły, bo używałem płyty OSB jako szalunek(czemu droższy strop żelbet. to temat na inny post). Poza tym płyta g-k pozwoliła mi zaaranzować nasze wnętrza tak jak chciałem(wnęki, podcięcia, zmiana poziomów....)Na ścianach mam również wszędzie płyty i wbrew niektórym opiniom nikt do tej pory nie zwrócił na to uwagi(brak pęknięć, stuków itp). 
Żeby nie ciągnąć tematu - największe pieniądze poszły w środku, na etapie łazienek, kotłowni, podłóg itp. Ja to oceniam na minimum 60%całej kwoty.

----------


## Ladybird76

> Nie będziesz musiała składać papierów o zwrot Vat za niektóre materiały budowlane, czekać na kasę jakiś czas i tyle.



ale czy to dobrze czy źle? nie wiem jak na to patrzeć w chwili obecnej... czy cena będzie na tyle niska, że nie będę musiała nic odliczać czy też lepiej odliczyć bo choć cena nieco wyższa to i tak bardziej mi się to opłaca?

----------


## liszew

Chyba do surowego stany. Ja teraz remontuję i nadbudowuję dom i dopiero zamknąłem strop i 40 tyś nie moje a gdzie resztę.

----------


## bury_kocur

> ale czy to dobrze czy źle? nie wiem jak na to patrzeć w chwili obecnej... czy cena będzie na tyle niska, że nie będę musiała nic odliczać czy też lepiej odliczyć bo choć cena nieco wyższa to i tak bardziej mi się to opłaca?


Porównaj ceny netto - jeśli będą takie same, to Tobie bez różnicy. Ja na przykład bym bardzo chętnie poszła na taki układ, bo nic nie odliczam w US, więc 23% vat to dla mnie czysta strata. A niestety prawie wszystko tak musiałam kupić  :sad:

----------


## Kwitko

bury_kocur nie zrozumiałam chyba. Czysta strata teraz bo w końcu odliczysz vat?

----------


## bury_kocur

Czysta strata, bo nie mogę odliczyć vatu  :sad:

----------


## Kwitko

To ciekawe, a ja myślałam że wszyscy mogą  :sad:

----------


## bury_kocur

Teoretycznie tak  :smile:  Praktycznie - nie będę pisać na forum, dlaczego nie chcę tego robić  :wink:

----------


## Ladybird76

Mam do Was pytanko bo wszystko i tak obija się o pewną kwotę dotyczącą budowy domu... 
Dzisiaj jedna z ekip budowlanych spojrzała na mój projekt coś tam pogadali między sobą a potem zerknęli na dach...  i co im się wstępnie nie podobało to to, że np płatew pod blachę ma wymiar 16x24 co wg nich jest zbyt przesadzone bo może być tak, że kierbud może mi się nie zgodzić na zastosowanie innego - mniejszego wymiaru  :sad: 
Pytałam kiedyś architekta dlaczego mam takie obliczenia konst. pod dach i odpowiedź była taka, że przeliczenia robią pod najcięższy materiał jak dachówka oraz solary gdybym brała je pod uwagę... Kurcze nie wiem co o tym myśleć?

----------


## Kwitko

Twój kierownik budowy ma rację, Zazwyczaj więźba przeliczna jest pod najcięższe pokrycie dachu aby inwestor mógł podjąć decyzję czym przykryje dach. Jednak można znów przeliczyć więźbę np. pod blachę.

----------


## DEZET

> Mam do Was pytanko bo wszystko i tak obija się o pewną kwotę dotyczącą budowy domu... 
> Dzisiaj jedna z ekip budowlanych spojrzała na mój projekt coś tam pogadali między sobą a potem zerknęli na dach...  i co im się wstępnie nie podobało to to, że np płatew pod blachę ma wymiar 16x24 co wg nich jest zbyt przesadzone bo może być tak, że kierbud może mi się nie zgodzić na zastosowanie innego - mniejszego wymiaru 
> Pytałam kiedyś architekta dlaczego mam takie obliczenia konst. pod dach i odpowiedź była taka, że przeliczenia robią pod najcięższy materiał jak dachówka oraz solary gdybym brała je pod uwagę... Kurcze nie wiem co o tym myśleć?


U mnie w projekcie były podane osobno wymiary pod dachówkę i pod blachodachówkę... i były takie same ! Asekuranctwo projektanta.
!16x24 to wielkie strasznie, ale cóż- pytanie ile się zaoszczędzi na drzewie- 1 m3? Robotnicy już się na zapas martwili, że takie ciężkie będą na dach wciągać. Skąd my to znamy? :wink:  Nie znasz się na tym- nie kombinuj. Od pomocy masz kierbuda, niech on decyduje. 
Co do materiałów bud i odliczenia. Nie wszystkie materiały można odliczyć- po co płacić komuś za zrobienie formularzy do u.sk.?
Przyjmujesz firmę z 8% vatem, bez kłopotów. Może wyjść ciut drożej niż z samodzielnym rozliczeniem, ale niekoniecznie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Twój kierownik budowy ma rację, Zazwyczaj więźba przeliczna jest pod najcięższe pokrycie dachu aby inwestor mógł podjąć decyzję czym przykryje dach. Jednak można znów przeliczyć więźbę np. pod blachę.



co niekoniecznie jest dobrym pomyslem. moze to wprawdzie oszczedzic inwestorowi kilka zlotych pzy zakupie wiezby, ale w przyszlosci uniemozliwi zastosowanie ewentualnego ciezszego pokrycia.

ja u siebie tez mam przewymiarowana wiezbe, poloze na to deski i blache, wiec jakos szczegolnie ciezko nie bedzie. ale kto wie czy za 50 lat nie zamarzy sie nam dachowka...i wtedy nie bedzie z tym klopotu.

a ekipa oczywiscie ze wolala by zeby wiezba byla z zapalek bo nie beda musieli wtedy dzwigac...

----------


## gorbag

Nawiązując do tematu grubości więźby poinformuję tylko, że w przypadku moich wiązarów różnica w cenie przekrojów policzonych pod blachę i pod dachówkę wynosiła równo 500zł +8%VAT. Przy tej różnicy cen nawet nie będąc do końca zdecydowany na rodzaj pokrycia w momencie wyceny wiązarów, wziąłem więźbę mocniejszą.

----------


## Kwitko

Dokładnie, jeżeli zdecydujecie się zmienić więźbę na "chudszą" jest to decyzja na całe życie (domu).

Dezet mówisz że 16x24 to dużo? My mamy 15x30!!!! I taka jest faktycznie założona. Ja się bałam że mury tego nie wytrzymają  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Dokładnie, jeżeli zdecydujecie się zmienić więźbę na "chudszą" jest to decyzja na całe życie (domu).
> 
> Dezet mówisz że 16x24 to dużo? My mamy 15x30!!!! I taka jest faktycznie założona. Ja się bałam że mury tego nie wytrzymają


Przy takim kącie dachu jak u Ciebie to się trochę dziwię. Grubość ok, bo bez kombinacji 30cm ocieplenia wchodzi, ale 15cm to przesadzone i do tego chyba są  stosunkowo krótkie.  Ja mam długość 7,26, to takie grubasy pewnie by były w sam raz- nie pamiętam jak było w projekcie.

----------


## Xerses

> U mnie w projekcie były podane osobno wymiary pod dachówkę i pod blachodachówkę... i były takie same ! Asekuranctwo projektanta.
> !16x24 to wielkie strasznie, ale cóż- pytanie ile się zaoszczędzi na drzewie- 1 m3? Robotnicy już się na zapas martwili, że takie ciężkie będą na dach wciągać. Skąd my to znamy? Nie znasz się na tym- nie kombinuj. Od pomocy masz kierbuda, niech on decyduje. 
> Co do materiałów bud i odliczenia. Nie wszystkie materiały można odliczyć- po co płacić komuś za zrobienie formularzy do u.sk.?
> Przyjmujesz firmę z 8% vatem, bez kłopotów. Może wyjść ciut drożej niż z samodzielnym rozliczeniem, ale niekoniecznie.


Przecież to rozliczenie to  jakas masakra nie jest, wystarczy czytać ze zrozumieniem i tyle. Średnio uzdolniony człowiek zrobi to bez problemu

----------


## Xerses

Originally Posted by Ladybird76  
dostałam też taką informację od firmy do której wystosowałam zapytanie o kosztorys:
Co do vatu usługę sprzedaje po 8 procent więc nie czekanie na VAT z us.
? ? ?



> Nie będziesz musiała składać papierów o zwrot Vat za niektóre materiały budowlane, czekać na kasę jakiś czas i tyle.


Nie przypominam sobie sytuacji aby na takim układzie inwestor wyszedł do przodu. Zawsze gdy porównywałem zakup materiału + robocizna na 8 % do zakupu matriału 23 % - 15% ze skarbówki  i robocizna dodatkowo - na plus wychodził ten drugi wariant. Opłaca to się dostac materiał bez vatu. I tyle

----------


## Ladybird76

czyli ekipa budowlana lenie a taki wymiar zostawić płatwi 16x24 hmmm

----------


## mar1982kaz

u mnie kierbud powiedział że więźbę projektuje się z uwzględnieniem  siły naporu wiatru oraz zalegającego śniegu który ponoć może kilkukrotnie przewyższać ciężar dachówki

----------


## Jacekss

u mnie płatwie 16x22 w projekcie, nic nie zmieniałem

----------


## Ladybird76

> u mnie kierbud powiedział że więźbę projektuje się z uwzględnieniem  siły naporu wiatru oraz zalegającego śniegu który ponoć może kilkukrotnie przewyższać ciężar dachówki



ale pod dachówkę ten wymiar może być zaniżony i nie musi być aż tak duży... tutaj jest brany po uwagę jak już napisałam materiał na dach ten najcięższy plus uwzględnienie w przyszłości solarów jakbym miała ochotę założyć  :smile:  
Może jak już na wiosnę zacznie się walka z budową to kierbud coś podpowie więcej czy zmieniać czy zostawiać.

----------


## Xerses

> u mnie kierbud powiedział że więźbę projektuje się z uwzględnieniem  siły naporu wiatru oraz zalegającego śniegu który ponoć może kilkukrotnie przewyższać ciężar dachówki


Dokładnie tak. Ciężar materiału na dach jest istostny ale zazwyczaj konstrukcja więźby uwzględnia dachówke jako materiał do pokrycia (nie widziałem projektu który ma więźbe zrobioną pod konkretny materiał np blache lub gonty itd).

I następna sprawa. Jesli jakaś ekipa kwestionuje grubość belek - że za grube - zmienić ekipe. Zazwyczaj żaden z panów wykonawców nie ma odpowiednich uprawnień co do dawania takich stwierdzeń.

----------


## Jacekss

czasami jednak projekty podają 2 wersje więźby np u u mnie w projekcie tak było - pod blachodachówkę i pod ceramikę

----------


## Maroko1991

Koledzy i koleżanki a co sądzicie o tych domach?
200 tyś na SSZ da radę? 
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...37963e48c,2706
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...omic-wersja-b/

Który tańszy i lepszy do budowy i utrzymania..?

----------


## Ladybird76

> Dokładnie tak. Ciężar materiału na dach jest istostny ale zazwyczaj konstrukcja więźby uwzględnia dachówke jako materiał do pokrycia (nie widziałem projektu który ma więźbe zrobioną pod konkretny materiał np blache lub gonty itd).
> 
> I następna sprawa. Jesli jakaś ekipa kwestionuje grubość belek - że za grube - zmienić ekipe. Zazwyczaj żaden z panów wykonawców nie ma odpowiednich uprawnień co do dawania takich stwierdzeń.


Kurcze a Ja znam jedną forumową osobę co ma konstrukcje dachu pod blachę hmmm ale jak jest naprawdę tego się nigdy nie dowiem (nie istotne...) 

U mnie wygląda to tak:
1. murłata 14x14
2. płatew 1624
2a. płatew (nad daszkiem do wejścia ) 16x18
3. krokiew 8x18
4. wymian 8x18
6. jętki 818
Bs. belka stalowa ceownik [260
maskownica płatwi 8x24
wieniec 4o12 prowadzić po obwodzie dachu
dach 197m2

i to wsio...

Kurcze co by nie było, że każdy taki detal tak zwiększy budowę domu, że w końcu okaże się na koniec; nie mam pieniędzy  :smile:

----------


## dez

Poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę, ale z tego co wiem to na drewno konstrukcyjne nie ma ulgi Vat w US.

----------


## Kwitko

Nie ma

----------


## DEZET

> Przecież to rozliczenie to  jakas masakra nie jest, wystarczy czytać ze zrozumieniem i tyle. Średnio uzdolniony człowiek zrobi to bez problemu


Nie wiem, czy robiłeś, czy tylko Ci się tak wydaje.  Jeśli ktoś ma małe pojęcie o materiałach budowlanych od gwoździa zaczynając na betonie kończąc to samo nazewnictwo może być niezrozumiałe. A co tu mówić o oddzieleniu tych materiałów, których vat wzrósł i od nich można odliczyć, od tych nie do odliczenia.
Jak spiszesz wszystkie materiały, to wezwanie do poprawienia z urzędu skarbowego murowane, choć mniej stresujące niż kiedyś. Urzędy są bardziej przyjazne.

----------


## DEZET

> czyli ekipa budowlana lenie a taki wymiar zostawić płatwi 16x24 hmmm


Dokładnie tak- nie baw się w odchudzanie, nic to nie da... poza marudzeniem cieśli.

Przelicz sobie te wszystkie elementy na m3: długość x grubość x szerokość - zobaczysz ile tego wyjdzie. Średnio chyba ok. 800zł/m3?

----------


## Xerses

> Nie wiem, czy robiłeś, czy tylko Ci się tak wydaje.  Jeśli ktoś ma małe pojęcie o materiałach budowlanych od gwoździa zaczynając na betonie kończąc to samo nazewnictwo może być niezrozumiałe. A co tu mówić o oddzieleniu tych materiałów, których vat wzrósł i od nich można odliczyć, od tych nie do odliczenia.
> Jak spiszesz wszystkie materiały, to wezwanie do poprawienia z urzędu skarbowego murowane, choć mniej stresujące niż kiedyś. Urzędy są bardziej przyjazne.


Robiłem robiłem, nie wypisuję twierdzeń teoretycznych  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Kurcze a Ja znam jedną forumową osobę co ma konstrukcje dachu pod blachę hmmm ale jak jest naprawdę tego się nigdy nie dowiem (nie istotne...) 
> 
> U mnie wygląda to tak:
> 1. murłata 14x14
> 2. płatew 1624
> 2a. płatew (nad daszkiem do wejścia ) 16x18
> 3. krokiew 8x18
> 4. wymian 8x18
> 6. jętki 818
> ...


Porządna , nic tu nie zmieniaj. Nawet bym rzekł że konkretne te wymiary są.

----------


## Maroko1991

> Koledzy i koleżanki a co sądzicie o tych domach?
> 200 tyś na SSZ da radę? 
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...37963e48c,2706
> http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...omic-wersja-b/
> 
> Który tańszy i lepszy do budowy i utrzymania..?


 :smile:

----------


## mest

Przeglądając projekty z pracowni z500 natknąłem się na taki domek http://z500.pl/projekt/Z24,Funkcjona...t-general-info i porównałem go do dobrze mi znającego domku http://z500.pl/projekt/Z91.html i koszt obydwu jest w zasadzie taki sam. Jak laik zadaję  pytanie dlaczego? Różnica w dachu to już są koszta. Jaki według Was byłby koszt takiego domu do stanu deweloperskiego lub z wykończeniem bardzo mnie to interesuję, bo przyznam, że napaliłem się na ten dom :smile:

----------


## P.S.O.

Systemem - podwykonawca z Kaszub na każdy element - można.
Za 200 tys bez kosztów działki da się postawić dom. Ale z pewnością trzeba wiedzieć gdzie można znaleźć oszczędności.
Nie polecam tym którzy mają małe pojęcie o budowaniu. Koszty naprawy będą większe niż oszczędności

----------


## Kwitko

mest kosztorysy są SZACUNKOWE, co znaczy że powierzchnia domu pomnożona jest przez jakąś tam średnią cenę metra. Te dwa domy mają praktycznie taką samą powierzchnie dlatego koszt wyszedł taki sam. W rzeczywistości różnice w koszcie budowy mogą być znaczne.

----------


## Ladybird76

> Porządna , nic tu nie zmieniaj. Nawet bym rzekł że konkretne te wymiary są.


porządna hmm a to do czego się odnosiło - kwoty w zakupie czy wymiarów?  :smile: ))

----------


## Xerses

> porządna hmm a to do czego się odnosiło - kwoty w zakupie czy wymiarów? ))


Wymiarów. Ja na swoim domie - kryty dachówką ceramiczną - mam troche mniejsze. I jest ok. 

Co do kosztów.....Cóż mój budżet już dawno się rozjechał.Czasami tak czytam te opienie - jak to się da do 200 tysięcy itd.....  chciałbym zobaczyc opinie tych osób juz po budowie , 2- 3 lata w użytkowaniu.... czy dalej będzie wiało takim huraoptymizmem  :smile:

----------


## Ladybird76

> Wymiarów. Ja na swoim domie - kryty dachówką ceramiczną - mam troche mniejsze. I jest ok. 
> 
> Co do kosztów.....Cóż mój budżet już dawno się rozjechał.Czasami tak czytam te opienie - jak to się da do 200 tysięcy itd.....  chciałbym zobaczyc opinie tych osób juz po budowie , 2- 3 lata w użytkowaniu.... czy dalej będzie wiało takim huraoptymizmem


stąd też moje wyątpliwości czy nie przewymiarowane te wymiary pod kątem blachy bo potem okaże się, że dopłacam 5 tyś za takie wymiary

----------


## Xerses

> stąd też moje wyątpliwości czy nie przewymiarowane te wymiary pod kątem blachy bo potem okaże się, że dopłacam 5 tyś za takie wymiary


Po katem blachy napewno sa  za duże. Ale popatrz na to z innej strony. Być moze kiedyś założysz dachówkę?  Poza tym konstrukcja dachu należy raczej do rzeczy które wykonuje się raz  :smile:  . Bo jej wymiana - ciagnie za sobą niewyobrażalne koszty. I lepiej ją zrobić przewymiarowaną niż niedoszacowaną. Dodatkowp pewniej sie będziesz czuł wiedząc że masz konkretna konstrukcję  :smile:  Koszt tych dodatkowych centymetrów nie określiłbym na dodatkowe 5 tysiaków  - myślę że to bardziej w okolicach do 1,5 tys.

----------


## Kwitko

> Co do kosztów.....Cóż mój budżet już dawno się rozjechał.Czasami tak czytam te opienie - jak to się da do 200 tysięcy itd.....  chciałbym zobaczyc opinie tych osób juz po budowie , 2- 3 lata w użytkowaniu.... czy dalej będzie wiało takim huraoptymizmem


Ale mówisz bardziej o wykończeniówce, czy innych elementach?

----------


## Ladybird76

> Po katem blachy napewno sa  za duże. Ale popatrz na to z innej strony. Być moze kiedyś założysz dachówkę?  Poza tym konstrukcja dachu należy raczej do rzeczy które wykonuje się raz  . Bo jej wymiana - ciagnie za sobą niewyobrażalne koszty. I lepiej ją zrobić przewymiarowaną niż niedoszacowaną. Dodatkowp pewniej sie będziesz czuł wiedząc że masz konkretna konstrukcję  Koszt tych dodatkowych centymetrów nie określiłbym na dodatkowe 5 tysiaków  - myślę że to bardziej w okolicach do 1,5 tys.



Lubię takie pocieszenia  :smile: 
Co do Twojego budżetu to jaki miałeś założony? no i jaki masz duży dom?

----------


## Xerses

> Ale mówisz bardziej o wykończeniówce, czy innych elementach?


Wiesz co generalnie najbardziej sie rozjechałem na wykończeniówce - wiem tutaj można i zaszalec i przykręcić kurek z kasą ale pewnych kosztów - aby jakość była w miare dobra - nie da się uniknąć. I sporo się przeliczyłem na robociźnie - tejże wykończeniówki. Poza tym nie wiem jak u was ale u mnie sporo było tez elementów których nie brałem do zakładanego budżetu - takie pierdoły jak wkrety silikony,akryle,listwy itp mase inncyh dziwncyh rzeczy.  Koszty samej budowy - tzw rzeczy dużych - okna drzwi tynki  - generalnie w ramach budżetu - + - w jedna lub druga strone.

----------


## Xerses

> Lubię takie pocieszenia 
> Co do Twojego budżetu to jaki miałeś założony? no i jaki masz duży dom?


dom tzw pow.uż 138 m2 a realnej jest około 185 m2 (troche sie pozmieniało itd). 
no mialem 290 tysiaków na gotowo - wchodze i mieszkam - i sie nie zmieściłem  :smile:  wejde na wiosne ale budżet przekrocze o jakieś 30 tysiaków. 
Przy czym sporo pracy własnej (sam budowałem, robilem dach itd). O rzeczach typu ogrodzenie, kostka na zewnatrz itp musze póki co zapomnieć

----------


## Kwitko

Bo na wykończeniówce chyba najtrudniej jest się powstrzymać przed szaleństwami  :wink:  

My też mamy zamiar do wiosny się wprowadzić tylko  że za połowę tego co Ty wydałeś, no chyba że popłynę na wykończeniówce to się nie wprowadzimy  :tongue:

----------


## Xerses

> Bo na wykończeniówce chyba najtrudniej jest się powstrzymać przed szaleństwami  
> 
> My też mamy zamiar do wiosny się wprowadzić tylko  że za połowę tego co Ty wydałeś, no chyba że popłynę na wykończeniówce to się nie wprowadzimy


No powiem Ci tak, szaleństwa nie mam, cudów nie robiłem a i tak w cholere kasy poszło. W opór pieniędzy idzie na tych fachowców - czasami pseudo - przeciez ze schodami walcze z gościem od września. Krew mnie już zalewa. Złożyłem facetowi zamówienie na drzwi zew i wewntrzne debowe + do tego schody dębowe to byl poczatek lipca- drzwi ogólnie w połowie września zamontowali (kasa oczywiście od razu za zamontowany towar), a schody........... no do dnia dzisiejszego zamontowane mam tylko stopnie i to już zniszczone prze samych monterów...... ręce opadają

----------


## compi

Dobijesz do 330-350 i zamieszkasz. Może bez wszystkich drzwi i zasłon w oknach(policzcie same firanki lub najtańsze żaluzje) i będzie OK. Masz podobnie jak ja. Tak pod względem budżetu jak i końcowego zamieszania.

----------


## Xerses

> Dobijesz do 330-350 i zamieszkasz. Może bez wszystkich drzwi i zasłon w oknach(policzcie same firanki lub najtańsze żaluzje) i będzie OK. Masz podobnie jak ja. Tak pod względem budżetu jak i końcowego zamieszania.


Hehehe jak dla mnie to te wszystkie te karnisze zasłony lampy itp to czysta abstrakcja - a przecież to wszystko kosztuje i zapewne nikt tego do budżetu nie wlicza........ ja bynajmniej nie wliczałem  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Hehehe jak dla mnie to te wszystkie te karnisze zasłony lampy itp to czysta abstrakcja - a przecież to wszystko kosztuje i zapewne nikt tego do budżetu nie wlicza........ ja bynajmniej nie wliczałem


Wystrój to inna bajka- jednemu starczy lampa za 100, inny za mniej niż 1k nie kupi, choćby dla lansu :wink: 
Kosztuje to na pewno, bo nie do jednego pomieszczenia trzeba kupić, choć często lampka "ikea"- oprawka z żarówką długo króluje w pomieszczeniach.

----------


## compi

> Hehehe jak dla mnie to te wszystkie te karnisze zasłony lampy itp to czysta abstrakcja - a przecież to wszystko kosztuje i zapewne nikt tego do budżetu nie wlicza........ ja bynajmniej nie wliczałem


Abstrakcja abstrakcją, a wisząca dwa lata goła żarówka w łazience lub odsłonięte okna mogą być tym małym kamyczkiem wywołującym u niektórych wręcz depresję.

----------


## plusultra

Nam ciężko było znaleźć żyrandole  :wink:  dlatego... zabierzemy je stąd ze sobą, nie chcę znów biegać po marketach... jedno z głowy  :wink:  Prawie nówki :wink:  hihi

----------


## Taurie

Witam serdecznie. Znalazłam ten wątek i postanowiłam się zarejestrować. Mamy z mężem takie samo marzenie. Mieszkamy w małym miasteczku (17 tys.) w województwie lubelskim. Mamy własną działkę budowlaną 20x40 i około 100 tys. oszczędności. Mieszkamy aktualnie z rodzicami i zastanawiamy się nad budową. Rozważaliśmy projekt domu, który można realizować etapami. Czyli na początek parter około 100 m2 + garaż, a poddasze kiedyś w przyszłości. Marzenie stało się trochę bardziej realne gdy dowiedziałam się, że znajoma mojej mamy wybudowała właśnie taki dom, już w nim mieszka i jakby tego było mało nieznacznie przekroczyła założoną sumę 200 tys.  :roll eyes:  Domek nie będzie niczym wymyślnym. Zwykły prostokąt z czterospadowym dachem. Żadnych wykuszy, balkonów, podpiwniczeń. Chcieliśmy rozłożyć budowę w czasie na około 2-3 lata. A teraz pytanie do Was skoro już trochę w tym siedzicie. Czy to jest realne? Czy może lepiej wybrać tańszą opcję i kupić jakieś mieszkanko? Żal będzie zrezygnować z kawałka ogrodu, ciszy i spokoju, ale jeśli to rzeczywiście marzenie nie do spełnienia to chciałabym żebyście mi doradzili. Z góry przepraszam, że wtrącam się w nie swój wątek, ale chyba nie ma sensu zakładać drugiego takiego samego.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Scarlet

Czy co jest realne ? Wybudowanie domu za 200 tyś ? Kilku osobom na forum to się udało, więc realne, ale bez szaleństw, za to z dużą ilością pracy własnej. Macie 100 tyś i własną działkę a to już coś i na pewno nie pakowałabym się w mieszkanie .  Dowiedz się jaki jest MPZP i skup się na tanim i prostym projekcie. Piszesz że chcesz 100 m plus garaż i jeszcze poddasze, na taki dom 200 tyś to za mało, więc przemyśl dokładnie ile metrów jest ci tak naprawdę potrzebne. No i pytanie - ile jesteście w stanie sami zrobić na budowie ?

----------


## mar1982kaz

100m2 na parterze to tyle samo  jest na poddaszu i nawet jak go nie wykończysz od razu to i tak musisz zrobić tam praktycznie stan deweloperski, 100m2parteru +100m2poddasza + garaż + powierzchnia nad garażem to razem daje chatkę 250-300m2

----------


## bury_kocur

Mając już działkę szkoda by było rezygnować. Pokaż jakiś projekt - bo od wysokości ścianki kolankowej zależy, czy w ogóle warto etapować budowę (moim zdaniem oczywiście) - może wyjść tak małe poddasze, że zostanie w razie rozmnożenia potomstwa na 1-2 dodatkowe pokoje. Jeśli jest Was na razie dwoje, 100 m w parterze wg mnie to za dużo, zakładając jeszcze górę do zrobienia.

----------


## Taurie

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...wy&search=&t=0
Mniej więcej taki z wierzchu. Piszę mniej więcej bo takich elewacji nie będzie. Za dużo tam zbędnych wydatków. A w środku bez tych dwóch pokoi na na górze rzutu. Nie bardzo mogę Wam pokazać bo projektu jeszcze nie ma, ale chociaż z grubsza. Materiały będą w cenach hurtowych. Mamy też sporo fachowców wśród rodziny i znajomych np. elektryk i hydraulik. Myślę, że sami ocieplimy, ułożymy podłogi i płytki bo z takim fachowcem mieszkam pod jednym dachem  :smile:  Mogę też zapewnić, że dom nie będzie miał 250-300 m2. Jestem realistką i wiem, że taki metraż do mała fortuna, ciężka do utrzymania w późniejszym czasie.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...wy&search=&t=0
> Mniej więcej taki z wierzchu. Piszę mniej więcej bo takich elewacji nie będzie. Za dużo tam zbędnych wydatków. A w środku bez tych dwóch pokoi na na górze rzutu. Nie bardzo mogę Wam pokazać bo projektu jeszcze nie ma, ale chociaż z grubsza. Materiały będą w cenach hurtowych. Mamy też sporo fachowców wśród rodziny i znajomych np. elektryk i hydraulik. Myślę, że sami ocieplimy, ułożymy podłogi i płytki bo z takim fachowcem mieszkam pod jednym dachem  Mogę też zapewnić, że dom nie będzie miał 250-300 m2. Jestem realistką i wiem, że taki metraż do mała fortuna, ciężka do utrzymania w późniejszym czasie.


ten dom po podłodze ma dokładnie 156,6 m2 dachu jest około 280m2 , 216m2 zabudowy- czyli fundamenty troche dadzą po kieszeni, dach też spory, 3 kominy!!!.... tu na tym forum kilku osobom udało się zejść poniżej 2000zł, czyli ten dom do wprowadzenia wyniesie minimum 300tys. no chyba że zdecydujesz się na strop betonowy to wyjdzie drożej,  u  mnie po podłodze jest 126m2, dach ma 160m2 i zabudowy jest 80m2 więc o wiele mniej a wydałem do tej pory 220tys i do wprowadzki jeszcze daleko bo nawet wykończeniówki nie zacząłem. Sporo zrobiłem sam - ocieplenie, całe poddasze(wełna kartongipsy), parapety itd. - sporo materiału kupowałem po mega niskich cenach np beton b20 po 200zł .... na całość budowy liczę ze zmieszczę się w 3000zł za m2.

----------


## Kwitko

Taurie to nie jest typ taniego domu. Wręcz przeciwnie. 
Jeżeli nie zmienisz upodobań możesz zapomnieć o domu za małe pieniądze. 
Jeszcze pytanie bo macie spore wymagania (garaż, 100m na początek, dach czterospadowy) to może działka i 100 tys. to taki początek i możecie sobie pozwolić jeszcze na 200-250 tys. kredytu? Jeżeli tak to śmiało wybudujecie. Za 200 nie.

----------


## Scarlet

Myślałam, że skoro podczytujesz ten wątek to już coś wiesz na temat taniego budowania a okazuje się że nie masz pojęcia. Milion razy było tu  napisane jaki dom będzie tani w budowie i na pewno nie będzie podobny do tego który tu pokazałaś.

----------


## bury_kocur

To jest wielkie domiszcze! Na pewno nie do 200 tys. Zrewiduj albo swój budżet, albo wybór projektu.

----------


## fenix2

> ...Zwykły prostokąt z czterospadowym dachem.


Skoro tani dom to może 2 spadowy.

----------


## Taurie

No i właśnie tego się obawiałam. Pokazałam projekt żebyście mieli mniej więcej jako takie wyobrażenie. Chodzi o dach czterospadowy i rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń (bez tych dwóch pokoi u góry). Nie myślę o tym żeby budować dokładnie taki sam dom bo to znacznie przekracza nasze możliwości. Ech... Tak to jest jak pokazuje się coś na szybkiego. Może inaczej. Znajoma o której wspominałam ma dom 10x18m. Bez garażu. Parter o powierzchni użytkowej 130m2 + kotłownia+ poddasze do późniejszej adaptacji. Kształt prostokątny z dwuspadowym dachem 300 m2. Jeśli dobrze myślę jedyne na czym możemy się ewentualnie "przejechać" to dach. Być może niepotrzebnie pokazałam ten projekt. No cóż, nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak spotkanie z jakim architektem.

----------


## Arturo72

> Kształt prostokątny z dwuspadowym dachem 300 m2. Jeśli dobrze myślę jedyne na czym możemy się ewentualnie "przejechać" to dach.


Dach dwuspadowy o pow.300m2 będzie w podobnej cenie co czterospadowy o pow.300m2,także nie o dach tu chodzi  :smile: 
a o to:



> Parter o powierzchni użytkowej 130m2 + kotłownia+ poddasze do późniejszej adaptacji


Takiego domu nie ma szansy zrobić do 200tys.zł,nawet jak będzie dwuspadowy dach.

----------


## DEZET

Taurie- przedstawiony dom to nawet nie ma dachu 4-spadowego, tylko wielopłaszczyznowy. Kliknij z prawej na koszty- tam jest 387tys.netto!
Nawet zmniejszając o te 2 pokoiki uszczkniesz może z 50tys. Sam nieduży 30m2 garaż w bryle, to koszt ok.15tys.- sprawdzone.
Macie działkę to plus, trochę kasy na początek, ale w 2-3 lata bez kredytu nie zbudujecie.
Ceny hurtowe za materiały- za wszystkie na budowę? Wątpię. Często zamawiając gdzieś dalej można liczyć na rabaty większe niż ceny w lokalnej hurtowni.
Radziłbym, skoro macie w rodzinie budowlańców usiąść z nimi i podpytać o koszty. Postawienie murów to pestka, dalej będą schody.

Skoro jakaś znajoma zbudowała, to najlepsze wyjście iść z wizytą- popatrzeć co jest za te 200tys. zbudowane.
Przy takich założeniach jak Wasze, bez DUŻEGO wkładu własnego pracy będzie ciężko.

----------


## Kwitko

10x18 toż to 180 m zabudowy, dach 300 m  :jaw drop:   Nawet nie marzcie żeby to tanio wybudować. Znajoma, a przedstawi kosztorys uwzględniający WSZYSTKIE wydatki?  A może budowała kilka lat temu? No nie da się po prostu!!!!

----------


## DEZET

> No i właśnie tego się obawiałam. Pokazałam projekt żebyście mieli mniej więcej jako takie wyobrażenie. Chodzi o dach czterospadowy i rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń (bez tych dwóch pokoi u góry). Nie myślę o tym żeby budować dokładnie taki sam dom bo to znacznie przekracza nasze możliwości. Ech... Tak to jest jak pokazuje się coś na szybkiego. Może inaczej. Znajoma o której wspominałam ma dom 10x18m. Bez garażu. Parter o powierzchni użytkowej 130m2 + kotłownia+ poddasze do późniejszej adaptacji. Kształt prostokątny z dwuspadowym dachem 300 m2. Jeśli dobrze myślę jedyne na czym możemy się ewentualnie "przejechać" to dach. Być może niepotrzebnie pokazałam ten projekt. No cóż, nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak spotkanie z jakim architektem.


Ja mam (dom 11x17m) 152m2 (użytk) z garażem, pom. gosp., poddaszem do adaptacji, dach 2-spadowy ok.280m2 (całość) i SSZ to już 140tys. z tego ok. 20tys na ekipy ale reszta prac własnymi rękoma.  Wiem, że na pewno w 200tys. się nie da pobudować. Masz teraz porównanie z realu.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> No i właśnie tego się obawiałam. Pokazałam projekt żebyście mieli mniej więcej jako takie wyobrażenie. Chodzi o dach czterospadowy i rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń (bez tych dwóch pokoi u góry). Nie myślę o tym żeby budować dokładnie taki sam dom bo to znacznie przekracza nasze możliwości. Ech... Tak to jest jak pokazuje się coś na szybkiego. Może inaczej. Znajoma o której wspominałam ma dom 10x18m. Bez garażu. Parter o powierzchni użytkowej 130m2 + kotłownia+ poddasze do późniejszej adaptacji. Kształt prostokątny z dwuspadowym dachem 300 m2. Jeśli dobrze myślę jedyne na czym możemy się ewentualnie "przejechać" to dach. Być może niepotrzebnie pokazałam ten projekt. No cóż, nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak spotkanie z jakim architektem.


mój dom ma 61m2 parteru i dach 160m2 i liczę że wszystko zamknę w 350tys

----------


## namira

mój dom ma  73,6m2 parteru,dach dwuspadowy 176m2 i zamknęłam się w kwocie 350tys,bez mebli,mało pracy własnej,mieszkam siedem m-cy

----------


## Taurie

Jesteśmy umówieni z tą znajomą. Dopiero się wprowadzili więc dam jej trochę czasu na uprzątnięcie bałaganu. Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie. Przyznam szczerze, że trochę zgasiliście mój zapał, ale może to i dobrze. Jestem gotowa na wszelkie ustępstwa, przystosuję się do tego co zaproponuje architekt. To nie tak, że trzymam się zawzięcie jakiegoś projektu  :smile:  Jakby nie patrzeć odpowiedzieliście na moje pytanie. 100 m2 plus poddasze jest nie do zrobienia w kwocie 200-250 tys. Tak jak pisaliście są tacy którym się udało, ale znaczna większość się przeliczyła. A ja przeliczyć się nie chcę, więc może faktycznie mieszkanie będzie lepszym pomysłem. Ale najpierw wykluczę ten dom do końca! Żebym później nie żałowała, że nie próbowałam  :smile:

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## DEZET

*Taurie*- nie rezygnuj z domu. A czemu parter ma mieć 100m2? Może lepiej domek z użytkowym poddaszem od razu- ok 120m2.
Musisz sobie określić dokładnie co potrzebujesz- ilość i rozmieszczenie pokoi, wielkość garażu i pom. gosp., wc i łazienka razem czy osobno.
Przy budowie parteru trzeba też określić miejsce schodów na poddasze( a co gdy wydasz np. 8tys. na schody i nie będziesz jednak go robić).
Dylematów jest mnóstwo. Na chłodno możesz określić jaką powierzchnię mają mieć pomieszczenia. Dom budujesz dla siebie, nie na pokaz- tak myślę  :wink: 
Ja zamierzam wykańczać bardziej marketowo, ale tak, żeby mnie się podobało- ot tak żeby zamieszkać. 
Wyjątek to porządnie wykonane instalacje, bo tych się nie zmieni.

----------


## Scarlet

> 100 m2 plus poddasze jest nie do zrobienia w kwocie 200-250 tys. Tak jak pisaliście są tacy którym się udało, ale znaczna większość się przeliczyła. A ja przeliczyć się nie chcę, więc może faktycznie mieszkanie będzie lepszym pomysłem. Ale najpierw wykluczę ten dom do końca! Żebym później nie żałowała, że nie próbowałam


Jednego nie rozumiem - albo budujesz duży dom albo kupujesz mieszkanie w bloku ? Czyli w bloku można żyć na małym metrażu, ale jak budować dom to taki żeby sąsiedzi z kapci wyskoczyli ? A co myślisz o małych domkach ? Nie lepiej wybudować dom który ma 100 m ? Przecież w bloku nie będziesz mieć więcej metrów.

----------


## bury_kocur

*Scarlet* dobrze prawi  :smile:  Najpierw trzeba się zastanowić, jaki metraż faktycznie jest Wam potrzebny i według tego decydować o projekcie. Ja tak właśnie zrobiłam - szukałam mieszkania około 100m2 (dla 5-osobowej rodziny), nie znalazłam w dobrej cenie, więc buduję dom 120m2. Potrzeby nie rosną gwałtownie wskutek zmiany decyzji z mieszkania na dom, w większości dochodzi do głosu zwykłe chciejstwo  :wink:

----------


## jarek 1973

dokładnie, nie ma co budowc za duzego domu nie dopasowanego do potrzeb bo jest to inwestycja na całe życie, dodatkowo jeżeli ma sie mocno ograniczony budzet. jak ja szukałem projektów domu do 100 m2  np  http://projekty-domow.dom.pl/ac_tori_ii.htm to tez musiałem mozno ograniczyć swoje zachcianki, a wykończenie wnętrz mozna robic sukcesywnie w miare mieszkania. pozdrawiam i życze tylko udanych inwestycji.

----------


## Taurie

Chcieliśmy zamieszkać póki co tylko na dole. Jedyne czego potrzebuję to pokój dzienny z kuchnią i jadalnią, łazienka i sypialnia. Jeśli garaż w domu to zły pomysł, może być bez garażu. Coś się wymyśli. No i jakaś kotłownia. Myślę, że to nie jest chciejstwo. Bez tego nie da się funkcjonować. I wolę troszkę większy pokój dzienny kosztem sypialni, kuchni i łazienki. Mieszkam teraz na piętrze około 60 m2. Moja siostra niedawno wróciła z większego miasta z narzeczonym. Nie miała wyjścia. Teraz nie ma się gdzie podziać. Ślub w czerwcu. Zamieszkają z nami na tych 60m2. Nie mam wyboru, jakąś decyzję muszę podjąć bo 4 osoby na takim metrażu to już tłok, nie wspomnę nawet o tym, że rodzice są na dole. Nie chcę powtórki z rozrywki jak wybuduję dom 60m2 i urodzi się dwójka dzieci. Jestem w kropce. Mieszkanie byłoby wyjściem tymczasowym. Nie problem je później sprzedać. Do końca następnego roku będziemy mieć około 170 tys. oszczędności. Wszyscy chcą pomóc bo jakby nie patrzeć włożyliśmy sporą sumę w remont obecnego domu. Może faktycznie nie potrzeba nam aż 100 m2 ale wiem że 60 to za mało. Jestem Wam bardzo wdzięczna. Uświadomiliście mi kilka ważnych rzeczy. Wiecie dużo więcej ode mnie i takiej dyskusji brakowało mi w tym wszystkim. Może teraz będzie trochę łatwiej o jakąś decyzję i pchnięcie tego w tym czy innym kierunku.

----------


## Crazy

Buduję taki domek, 13x10m, pow 140 mkw p.u., około 190mkw pow. całkowitej:
1. Parter 
2. Poddasze
3. Elewacje 1 
4. Elewacje 2
zacząłem 14.11, w tej chwili mam  stan zero i zasypany wokoło fundament. Na dzień dzisiejszy wydałem ok. 37 tys. za same materiały i robociznę. W tą kwotę nie wchodzi cała papierologia. Na całą inwestycję mam budżet 400tys i będę się cieszył jak się zmieszczę. Sam raczej nie wiele zrobię bo nie mam na to czasu.
Taurie, myślę że jakbyś budowała podobny domek do mojego, bez garażu i duży pracy właśnej, to byś mogła za jakieś 300tys zamieszkać.

----------


## bury_kocur

A czemu w takim razie nie rozważysz domu o pow. parteru 70-80m? Dla dwóch, nawet trzech osób (przez pierwsze 2-3 lata) to w zupełności wystarczająco (sama piszesz, że teraz macie 60), a poddasze wykończycie, kiedy pojawią się dzieci. Po prostu taniej wyjdzie dom o mniejszej powierzchni zabudowy - mniejsze fundamenty, mniejszy dach, tańsze ogrzewanie...

----------


## pawko_

Ja buduję, a raczej wybudowałem ten dom http://z500.pl/projekt/Z144.html powierzchni użytkowej 120 m2 całkowitej 160m2, powierzchnia zabudowy 195 m2, powierzchnia dachu ok. 300 m2 (dachówka cementowa, zrezygnowałem z lukarny natomiast wsatwione są dwa okna dachowe ,żeby było trochę światła na stryszku), garaż dwustanowiskowy. Stan deweloperski (bez zagospodarowania terenu wokół domu) wykończyłem garaż i kotłownie, reszta systematycznie powoli od wiosny. Do tej pory, od wbica przysłowiowej pierwszej łopaty wydałem 288 tys. (cała dokumentacja + robocizna jest wliczona w tą kwotę). Strych mam nieużytkowy więc bez ocieplenia, sama membrana. Wszystko rozgrywa się na parterze  :smile:  Na całości ogrzewanie podłogowe, niestety bez wentylacji mechanicznej i innych bajerów. Ale za parę lat na pewno zainwestuję w WM + reku.
Życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Scarlet

Czyli masz działkę, 100 tyś i szybko musisz się przeprowadzić , dobrze rozumiem ? Bo te 100 tyś nie wystarczy raczej na postawienie domu w takim stanie żeby parter był wykończony i żeby można było w nim mieszkać a górę zostawić na potem.  Teraz dodatkowy pokój na parterze ( który jest tymczasowy, bo potem możecie spać na poddaszu) podnosi koszty.

----------


## Scarlet

> A czemu w takim razie nie rozważysz domu o pow. parteru 70-80m? Dla dwóch, nawet trzech osób (przez pierwsze 2-3 lata) to w zupełności wystarczająco (sama piszesz, że teraz macie 60), a poddasze wykończycie, kiedy pojawią się dzieci. Po prostu taniej wyjdzie dom o mniejszej powierzchni zabudowy - mniejsze fundamenty, mniejszy dach, tańsze ogrzewanie...


Dokładnie tak - salon, kuchnia, łazienka , jakieś pomieszczenie gospodarcze na parterze i wyjdzie zdecydowanie mniej niż 100m. A jak pojawią się dzieci to zrobicie poddasze.

----------


## fenix2

> Chcieliśmy zamieszkać póki co tylko na dole. Jedyne czego potrzebuję to pokój dzienny z kuchnią i jadalnią, łazienka i sypialnia. Jeśli garaż w domu to zły pomysł, może być bez garażu. Coś się wymyśli. No i jakaś kotłownia. Myślę, że to nie jest chciejstwo. Bez tego nie da się funkcjonować. I wolę troszkę większy pokój dzienny kosztem sypialni, kuchni i łazienki. Mieszkam teraz na piętrze około 60 m2. Moja siostra niedawno wróciła z większego miasta z narzeczonym. Nie miała wyjścia. Teraz nie ma się gdzie podziać. Ślub w czerwcu. Zamieszkają z nami na tych 60m2. Nie mam wyboru, jakąś decyzję muszę podjąć bo 4 osoby na takim metrażu to już tłok, nie wspomnę nawet o tym, że rodzice są na dole. Nie chcę powtórki z rozrywki jak wybuduję dom 60m2 i urodzi się dwójka dzieci. Jestem w kropce. Mieszkanie byłoby wyjściem tymczasowym. Nie problem je później sprzedać. Do końca następnego roku będziemy mieć około 170 tys. oszczędności. Wszyscy chcą pomóc bo jakby nie patrzeć włożyliśmy sporą sumę w remont obecnego domu. Może faktycznie nie potrzeba nam aż 100 m2 ale wiem że 60 to za mało. Jestem Wam bardzo wdzięczna. Uświadomiliście mi kilka ważnych rzeczy. Wiecie dużo więcej ode mnie i takiej dyskusji brakowało mi w tym wszystkim. Może teraz będzie trochę łatwiej o jakąś decyzję i pchnięcie tego w tym czy innym kierunku.



Za około 100tyś. zł można wybudować dom koło 130m2 pow. użytkowej około 140 po podłogach z poddaszem w SSO (dach 2 spadowy, bez wykuszy i garażu). Tylko musicie dużo sami robić albo jakąś tanią ekipę wsiąść (murarz + pomocnik lub sam murarz) i pomagać przy budowie.
Więc jak będziecie mieć 200 tyś to domek 100m2 powiano się udać wybudować.

----------


## Scarlet

> Za około 100tyś. zł można wybudować dom koło 130m2 pow. użytkowej około 140 po podłogach z poddaszem w SSO (dach 2 spadowy, bez wykuszy i garażu). Tylko musicie dużo sami robić albo jakąś tanią ekipę wsiąść (murarz + pomocnik lub sam murarz) i pomagać przy budowie.
> Więc jak będziecie mieć 200 tyś to domek 100m2 powiano się udać wybudować.


Ale piszemy o 100 m tylko na parterze plus do tego poddasze do wykończenia.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Chciel.......... Nie chcę powtórki z rozrywki jak wybuduję dom 60m2 i urodzi się dwójka dzieci. Jestem w kropce. Mieszkanie byłoby wyjściem tymczasowym. Nie problem je później sprzedać. Do końca następnego roku będziemy mieć około 170 tys. oszczędności. Wszyscy chcą pomóc bo jakby nie patrzeć włożyliśmy sporą sumę w remont obecnego domu. Może faktycznie nie potrzeba nam aż 100 m2 ale wiem że 60 to za mało. Jestem Wam bardzo wdzięczna. Uświadomiliście mi kilka ważnych rzeczy. Wiecie dużo więcej ode mnie i takiej dyskusji brakowało mi w tym wszystkim. Może teraz będzie trochę łatwiej o jakąś decyzję i pchnięcie tego w tym czy innym kierunku.


jesteś pewna, że już teraz chcesz wykładać pieniądze na potrzeby, które byc może pojawią sie za x-lat?
dom dla 4 osób jest inny niz dom dla 2 osób - to dwa różne domy. Chcesz teraz parter bez dodatkowego pokoju, sam salon - jak sobie potem poradzisz z 2 małych dzieci na schodach? Kuchnia na dole, np.chore dziecko w pokoju na górze.
już teraz wiesz, że chcesz mieszkać z dorosłymi potem dziecmi?
wszystko dobrze, ale jeżeli cie nie stać, to buduj tylko dla siebie i tylko na teraz. Potem będzie potem - zobaczysz, na co cię będzie stać i ile będzie tych dzieci. Inwestycje na wyrost to kuszenie losu. Życie jest tak krótkie, a my ciągle chcemy robic coś "na potem". 
Salon plus kuchnia plus łazienka plus pomieszczenie gosp. plus pokoik dla dziecka/gości. I koniec, jesli mamy tylko 200 tys. Historie typu "zrobicie sami" albo "weźcie tanią ekipę" lepiej traktowac z przymruzeniem oka.
Będzie więcej dzieci - to będzie albo mniej pieniędzy - wtedy trudno, pomniejszycie np. salon, a będzie więcej pieniędzy - dobudujecie skrzydło albo sprzedacie i wybudujecie wiekszy. Najlepszą inwestycja na przyszłość jest chyba brak długów.

----------


## Taurie

Ok, w takim razie 70-80 m2 i to już jest bardziej realne. Zanotowałam  :smile: 
Mam działkę, 100 tys. na początek żeby tylko zacząć. Dopóki nie będzie gdzie się przeprowadzić możemy zostać tu gdzie jesteśmy. Ale wiadomo, że taki układ się na dłuższą metę nie sprawdzi. Dlatego mówię. 2-3 lata możemy się gnieździć tu gdzie jesteśmy. Pieniążki wpłyną w większych kwotach w czerwcu, sierpniu i wrześniu (sad). Do tego czasu miałam nadzieję wydać te 100 tys. które już mamy chociażby na fundamenty i mury. Ogólnie rzecz biorąc są dwie opcje. Zostajemy tu gdzie jesteśmy i powoli budujemy, albo kupujemy mieszkanie na około 3 lata, zbieramy całą sumę i dopiero zaczynamy budować. Jeśli chcielibyśmy postawić dom do końca następnego roku to mogę z całą pewnością stwierdzić że bez kredytu się nie obejdzie. A kredyt to ostateczna ostateczność. Wolę rozłożyć budowę w czasie i posłuchać Waszych rad odnośnie ucięcia metrażu żeby zmieścić się w tych 200-250 tys.

----------


## Zielony ogród

70 m2 raczej się nie opłaca. Optimum to 80-100, prosta bryła jeden poziom. To już było wielokrotnie tutaj powtarzane. Prostokąt parter 80-100 m2, dach dwuspadowy. Wtedy wychodzi około 200 tys. przy oszczędnym wykończeniu i najprostszych instalacjach.
Oczywiscie mało kto buduje dokładnie taki dom, ale że jest to najtańsza opcja, to raczej zostało już ustalone przez bywalców forum.

----------


## Taurie

Czyli o poddaszu nie ma co myśleć?

----------


## Zielony ogród

wszystko zależy tylko i wyłącznie od ciebie - jakie masz priorytety, co lubisz i czy cie stac na to, co lubisz. ja piszę tylko o pieniądzach, ale czasami są rzeczy ważniejsze niz pieniądze.
za 200 tys z poddaszem - ??? same kłopoty; budowa dłuższa i trudniejsza - stropy, schody, ocieplanie skosów.....jak ktos ma czas i lubi się w bawic w budowę na rusztowaniach....większość jednak buduje z poddaszem, więc coś w tym musi być, ja tego nie rozumiem. 

kolejna reguła z tego wątku - do 120 m2 taniej parterówka, powyżej 120 m2 - taniej z poddaszem.

----------


## bowess

Możesz moim zdaniem myśleć albo o parterze z trzema sypialniami typu Delicja, Daktyl, z7 (ogólnie rzecz biorąc max 90m2 użytkowej), albo o poddaszu typu mój dom, z12 (czyli na parterze około 70m2, a poddasze na później).

----------


## Kwitko

Spokojnie możecie myśleć o poddaszu ale wtedy nie  100 m na parterze. Zrezygnujcie z garażu i dachu czterospadowego. 
Ja uważam że pow. 100m już bardziej opłaca się z poddaszem. 
Ja na waszym miejscu zrezygnowałabym z kupna mieszkania i od razu rozpoczęła budowę. Tylko najważniejsze to wybór ODPOWIEDNIEGO projektu. Kotłownia na paliwo stałe???

----------


## bowess

To jeszcze dopiszę, bo wiem ile udało się zrobić za 250 tys. w domu podobnym do pokazanego przez Taurie (kształt właśnie taki, garaż, jedna sypialnia na parterze, tylko metrażu nie pamiętam dokładnie). Budowa była 2008-2009, kredyt był właśnie na 250. Do SSZ były ekipy, potem bardzo dużo w zakresie własnym (też w rodzinie instalatorzy byli). Parter został mniej więcej wykończony w standardzie, jak to DEZET mówi marketowym, garaż i kotłownia nadal "łyse", poddasze tylko wełna między krokwie. Z zewnątrz kredytu nie wystarczyło już na styro do docieplenia (to już było z własnych środków dokupione), nie wspominając o rzeczach typu podbitka, tynk elewacyjny (nadal jest "na szaro" zaprawą do siatki), parapety zewnętrzne, nawet rynny były dorabiane sporo później. Ogólnie mieszkać się da, ale trudno powiedzieć ile jeszcze lat potrwają "doróbki", bo wiadomo, że kredyt trzeba spłacać.

----------


## Taurie

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...=1&wo_1=&wo_0=
O ile dobrze zrozumiałam, taki by się udało?
Tylko zaznaczę, że to mój przecudowny mąż jest uparty jak osioł i chce mieć dach czterospadowy  :tongue:  jak dla mnie nie ma różnicy.
Tak, kotłownia na paliwo stałe więc troszkę więcej miejsca by się przydało.

----------


## lukasza

> Chcieliśmy zamieszkać póki co tylko na dole. Jedyne czego potrzebuję to pokój dzienny z kuchnią i jadalnią, łazienka i sypialnia. Jeśli garaż w domu to zły pomysł, może być bez garażu. Coś się wymyśli. No i jakaś kotłownia. Myślę, że to nie jest chciejstwo. Bez tego nie da się funkcjonować. I wolę troszkę większy pokój dzienny kosztem sypialni, kuchni i łazienki. Mieszkam teraz na piętrze około 60 m2. Moja siostra niedawno wróciła z większego miasta z narzeczonym. Nie miała wyjścia. Teraz nie ma się gdzie podziać. Ślub w czerwcu. Zamieszkają z nami na tych 60m2. Nie mam wyboru, jakąś decyzję muszę podjąć bo 4 osoby na takim metrażu to już tłok, nie wspomnę nawet o tym, że rodzice są na dole. Nie chcę powtórki z rozrywki jak wybuduję dom 60m2 i urodzi się dwójka dzieci. Jestem w kropce. Mieszkanie byłoby wyjściem tymczasowym. Nie problem je później sprzedać. Do końca następnego roku będziemy mieć około 170 tys. oszczędności. Wszyscy chcą pomóc bo jakby nie patrzeć włożyliśmy sporą sumę w remont obecnego domu. Może faktycznie nie potrzeba nam aż 100 m2 ale wiem że 60 to za mało. Jestem Wam bardzo wdzięczna. Uświadomiliście mi kilka ważnych rzeczy. Wiecie dużo więcej ode mnie i takiej dyskusji brakowało mi w tym wszystkim. Może teraz będzie trochę łatwiej o jakąś decyzję i pchnięcie tego w tym czy innym kierunku.


1. dom 100m2 z poddaszem jest dość małym domkiem optycznie (mała podstawa) a wysokim - wygląda generalnie brzydko. Sens budowania poddasza jest b. mały a kosztowny (schody, miejsce na schody, ew. strop, wykończenie skosu).
2. dom 100m2 parter a poddasze na przyszłość to pomysł b.dobry. Wg. mnie jeden z najlepszych, bo możemy zamieszkać szybciej i taniej i mieć potencjalne m2 do rozbudowy. Kwestie ważne na tym etapie to decyzja jaki będzie strop; gdzie i jak zostawić miejsce na schody. Plusem jest że łatwo i tanio, sama, ocieplisz takie poddasze nieużytkowe. Kupisz w Casto w promocji 3 rolki x15cm Knaufa i rozwiniesz na krzyż, możesz na razie zrobić schody klapowe. Należy za to już teraz zaplanować i wykonać fundament jakby schody w przyszłości miałyby z betonu (pewnie nie będą, bo ciężko potem w domu gdzie mieszamy to wykonać - szalunki, zbrojenie, wylanie). Trzeba zrobić wyjścia instalacji Co, Cwu, elektryka na piętro. Trzeba najlepiej już docelowo zakupić urządzenie do grzania Co i Cwu z mocą na parter i poddasze. Najważniejsza decyzja to z czego strop? Jeśli na piętrze ma zmieścić się np: sypialnia Wasza, łazienka, garderoba, może kącik do pracy - czyli używany po pracy, cicho a dzieci zostaną na dole to można myśleć o stropie z drewna (taniej), ale myślę, że tu lepiej dołożyć i zrobić jak należy - beton.
3. a z zalet to koszt tego pustego poddasza jest dość niewielki. Poza kosztownym stropem to trzeba zwiększyć nieco dach, kilka cegieł dać więcej na stropie i kupić schody klapowe. No i teraz nie będziesz musiała urządzać kosztownego poddasza: okna dachowe (możesz zawsze wstawić), skosy, schody docelowe.

p.s. do wszystkich zaraz temat będzie miał 2 lata. Proponuję w 3-cim roku zmienić u administratora nazwę wątku na dom do ok 220. jest sens marzyć?

----------


## Kwitko

A ja właśnie udowadniam że i za 150 tys da się zbudować  :wink:  Więc z tą zmianą tytułu poczekajcie. 

Taurie w przypadku użytkowego poddasza dach czterospadowy w ogóle nie ma sensu o czym było wielokrotnie pisane. Może popracuj jeszcze nad mężem. 
Ja od tego projektu który pokazałaś wolałabym np. ten
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z7,Maly-dom-z...raktyczny.html
tańszy i dla mnie o niebo ładniejszy. Gorzej z kotłownią. Ale 4.4 m na kotłownie na paliwo stałe to troszkę za mało.

jeszcze ten duży, tani i z kotłownią
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z34,Projekt-d...ytkowaniu.html

----------


## Taurie

Widzę, że o niebo ładniejszy! Mnie nie trzeba przekonywać. Przedyskutuje dzisiaj z mężem ten nieszczęsny dach i dam Wam znać jak poszło. Coś mi się wydaję, że wywołam tym małą wojnę domową  :smile: 
Projekt i tak będzie indywidualny. Pokazuje tylko co wyszperałam i zastanawiam się czy taka bryła jest w porządku.

----------


## mar1982kaz

a dlaczego nie chcesz zbudawać samej parterówki okolo 100m2, bez stropu,schodów itd itp??...... albo odrazu na gotowo z użytkowym poddaszem ale nie 70-80m2 parteru tylko 50-60??.... teraz mieszkasz na 60m2 a pragniesz mieć dwie kondygnacje po 70-80m2 co razem da 140-160m2.... co stego że górę wykończysz póżniej, mury dach i całą resztę musisz zrobić już teraz a to podnosi koszty. Proponuje ci  znaleźć jakąś małą parterówkę (100m2) bez udziwnień i pomodlić się żeby na to starczyło te 200-250tys.

PS- skoro dom ma mieć w sumie grubo ponad 100m2 to mieszkanie też takie kupicie??

----------


## compi

Powtórzę że przy parterówce mnóstwo prac łatwiej jest wykonać samodzielnie. Jednak nasze dywagacje nie mają sensu dopóki nie ma info o wymogach ze strony Starostwa.

----------


## Taurie

Przecież już się zgodziłam z przedmówcami. Ograniczam metraż. Nie planowałam też żadnych udziwnień i to pisałam od początku. Ściany pojedyńcze, nie podwójne, blacho-dachówka nie dachówka ceramiczna, żadnych kominków czy ogrzewania podłogowego. Dużo mi do szczęścia nie potrzeba. Jeśli architekt powie, że trzeba zrobić dach dwuspadowy to wykłócę się z mężem i tak zrobię. Poddasze planowane było tylko i wyłącznie na dalszą przyszłość, jeśli koszta będą za duże to i z tego można zrezygnować. Szczerze powiedziawszy nie obchodzi mnie jak będzie wyglądał dom z wierzchu. Chcę mieć swój kąt i tyle. Mieszkanie to kwestia przejściowa więc może być i 40 m2. Chyba mnie nie czytasz...

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Przecież już się zgodziłam z przedmówcami. Ograniczam metraż. Nie planowałam też żadnych udziwnień i to pisałam od początku. Ściany pojedyńcze, nie podwójne, blacho-dachówka nie dachówka ceramiczna, żadnych kominków czy ogrzewania podłogowego. Dużo mi do szczęścia nie potrzeba. Jeśli architekt powie, że trzeba zrobić dach dwuspadowy to wykłócę się z mężem i tak zrobię. Poddasze planowane było tylko i wyłącznie na dalszą przyszłość, jeśli koszta będą za duże to i z tego można zrezygnować. Szczerze powiedziawszy nie obchodzi mnie jak będzie wyglądał dom z wierzchu. Chcę mieć swój kąt i tyle. Mieszkanie to kwestia przejściowa więc może być i 40 m2. Chyba mnie nie czytasz...


jeżeli planujesz dom z możliwością późniejszego zaadoptowania poddasza to musisz już na etapie stawiania stanu deweloperskiego to przewidzieć bo potrzebny będzie solidny strop, wyprowadzenie wszystkich instalacji na poddasze(prąd, ogrzewanie,woda),miejsce na schody, ocieplenie dachu a nie sufitu tak jak w parterówce, przy wykończeniu dachu okna dachowe, i wiele innych rzeczy które niestety są drogie. Poza tym nie wiem czy się orientujesz ale w tej chwili dobra blacha na dach jest praktycznie w tej samej cenie co dachówka. Proponuje ci usiąść z kartką papieru i bazując na własnych doświadczeniach policzyć ile ci jest tak na prawdę potrzebne metrażu bo czytając twoje wpisy to najpierw pokazałaś dom ponad 150m2 a za chwilkę spodobały ci się projekty około 100 metrowe, i określ się czy dom parterowy czy czy z użytkowym poddaszem

----------


## Taurie

Pierwszy pokazany projekt miał na celu zobrazowanie bryły, tak samo drugi. Od początku pisałam o 100 m2. Ale nie będę się powtarzać. Napisałam na forum, żeby dowiedzieć się czegoś od bardziej doświadczonych ludzi. Wczoraj chciałam poddasze, dzisiaj już mam wątpliwości. To nie jest decyzja którą mogę podjąć w ciągu 5 minut  :smile:  W każdym bądź razie porozmawiam dzisiaj z mężem.

----------


## fenix2

> Salon plus kuchnia plus łazienka plus pomieszczenie gosp. plus pokoik dla dziecka/gości. I koniec, jesli mamy tylko 200 tys. Historie typu "zrobicie sami" albo "weźcie tanią ekipę" lepiej traktowac z przymruzeniem oka.


Z przymrożeniem oka bo? Ja buduje bez ekipy więc wiem że się da. Znam ludzi którzy np. zatrudniają tylko murarza i ekipę od dachu. Resztę robią sami i robią za pomocnika, ważą zaprawę donoszą cegłę bloczki itp. (popołudniami i w weekendy) Da się da. Ale to wszystko zależy od inwestora!!! Jeżeli Taurie nie che się bawić w "hand made" to musi zatrudnić ekipę co wiąże się z kosztami.

----------


## lukasza

> jeżeli planujesz dom z możliwością późniejszego zaadoptowania poddasza to musisz już na etapie stawiania stanu deweloperskiego to przewidzieć (1) bo potrzebny będzie solidny strop (2), wyprowadzenie wszystkich instalacji na poddasze(prąd, ogrzewanie,woda) (3),miejsce na schody (4), ocieplenie dachu a nie sufitu tak jak w parterówce (5), przy wykończeniu dachu okna dachowe (6), i wiele innych rzeczy które niestety są drogie. Poza tym nie wiem czy się orientujesz ale w tej chwili dobra blacha na dach jest praktycznie w tej samej cenie co dachówka (7). Proponuje ci usiąść z kartką papieru i bazując na własnych doświadczeniach policzyć ile ci jest tak na prawdę potrzebne metrażu bo czytając twoje wpisy to najpierw pokazałaś dom ponad 150m2 a za chwilkę spodobały ci się projekty około 100 metrowe, i określ się czy dom parterowy czy czy z użytkowym poddaszem


już miałem iść do domu, ale merytorycznie i matematycznie plus praktycznie, czyli ile kosztuje poddasze niezamieszkałe bez wykończenia. Jeśli się zgadzacie, że można dom 100m2 za 200tys to można i 100m2 parterówki z poddaszem niewykończonym za 230 tys. 

przepis podaję wg. cyferek u ciebie dołączanych do cytatu
1 - koniecznie trzeb zaplanować i zaprojektować to teraz! To punkt wyjścia,
2 - tak, będzie to kosztować +10tys więcej od stropu drewnianego,
3 - elektryka to raptem kilka kabli LUZEM zostawionych na piętrze pod osobne linie oświetlenia, gniazdka maks+1 tys, nawet nie trzeba ich wyposażać i podłączać teraz w skrzynce na parterze. Można też 1 kabel do .... nowej skrzyneczki na piętrze np: w garderobie +0,1 tys. CO i CWU jak odpowiednio się zostawi kotłownie - bo to z niej idzie CO i CWU to nic nie trzeba robić!! Rozdzielacz CO stanie później, to samo woda, będzie kładziona na stropie potem i zalana posadzką. Tu nic nie trzeba wydać kasy tylko kupić najlepiej już piec o > mocy.
4. miejsce na schody - puste - nic nie kosztuje. To się robi w ramach stropu.
5. błąd, duży błąd bo ona TERAZ, na tym  etapie jeszcze oszczędzi. Dom parterowy z stropem drewnianym to konieczność izolacji między belkami, podwieszania płyt, kg. A ona żadnych skosów teraz nie będzie ocieplać. Ona tylko rozwinie sama! rolki z wełna na krzyż na stropie - mogą zachodzić na ściankę kolankową i połączyć się z ocieplaniem ścian zewnętrznych (ale to tylko układanie, szybkie, tanie, proste).
6. To koszt w przyszłości. Teraz żadnych okien nie musi mieć, wstawić okno dachowe może za 5-10-15 lat. No problem, no money.
7. Nie do końca. Liczysz m2 blachy vs m2 dachówki podstawowej a weź dolicz dachówki skrajne, szczytowe, oj już nie tak różowo. Ona też nie musi mieć od razu blachy super szwedzkiej może być nasz Balexmetal a tu nie ma konkurencji cenowej do dachówki - nie ma! Co do ilości m2. To zamiana dachu 4spadowego z parterówki na dach 2spadowy piętrówki to będzie ok +25% >m2. Plusem jest oszczędność na rynnach przy dwuspadowym i oszczędność odpadów blachy, tańsza ekipa kryjąca - bo z 2spadowym pod dachówkę wezmą taniej niż 4spadowy (konstrukcja plus krycie). Ale +5 tys doliczamy.
8. Musi jeszcze dołożyć kierownikowi budowy od 0,5 do 1 tys za dodatkowy element. Za projekt z 1 tys.
9. Musi dołożyć murarzowi i cegły + komin, no ale to raptem 3 wysokość 3 pustaków - 75cm, ze spoiną 78cm. To maks +5 tys.
10. Musi kupić schody strychowe (ciepłe, firmowe Fakro to 700 zł) i zamontować to z wykończeniem dziury pod przyszłe schody. +2 tys kpl.
11. Musi ocieplić nieco więcej ściany , może z +4 tys

to chyba wszystko do zrobienia. Cena 10+1+6+1+1+5+2+4=30 tys. 

Czyli jeśli wierzycie, że za 200tys można wybudować 100m2 to za 230 tys można wybudować 100m2 plus mieć w przyszłości potencjalne 70m2 do wykończenia na piętrze. Ot wszystko w temacie.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Pierwszy pokazany projekt miał na celu zobrazowanie bryły, tak samo drugi. Od początku pisałam o 100 m2. Ale nie będę się powtarzać. Napisałam na forum, żeby dowiedzieć się czegoś od bardziej doświadczonych ludzi. Wczoraj chciałam poddasze, dzisiaj już mam wątpliwości. To nie jest decyzja którą mogę podjąć w ciągu 5 minut  W każdym bądź razie porozmawiam dzisiaj z mężem.


Zgadza się że od początku pisałaś ostu metrach ale na parterze.... ja też mogę w tej chwili wykończyć sam dół i napisać że mam 60m2, a w rzeczywistości dochodzi całe poddasze tak jak w twoim przypadku.... musisz zrozumieć że to co na parterze jest nazywane sufitem - na poddaszu jest podłogą, czyli chcąc mieć dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem mający 100m2 na parterze- musisz stworzyć 100m2 podłogi na poddaszu (razem wychodzi 200m2 podłóg)  i tyle samo wszelkich instalacji, nie musisz tego od razu wykańczać ale zrobić musisz, jakoś przecież musisz ocieplić dach, zrobić tam jakąś wentylację i lekko dogrzewać te pomieszczenia na piętrze żeby grzybkiem nie zaszło.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> już miałem iść do domu, ale merytorycznie i matematycznie plus praktycznie, czyli ile kosztuje poddasze niezamieszkałe bez wykończenia. Jeśli się zgadzacie, że można dom 100m2 za 200tys to można i 100m2 parterówki z poddaszem niewykończonym za 230 tys. 
> 
> przepis podaję wg. cyferek u ciebie dołączanych do cytatu
> 1 - koniecznie trzeb zaplanować i zaprojektować to teraz! To punkt wyjścia,
> 2 - tak, będzie to kosztować +10tys więcej od stropu drewnianego,
> 3 - elektryka to raptem kilka kabli LUZEM zostawionych na piętrze pod osobne linie oświetlenia, gniazdka maks+1 tys, nawet nie trzeba ich wyposażać i podłączać teraz w skrzynce na parterze. Można też 1 kabel do .... nowej skrzyneczki na piętrze np: w garderobie +0,1 tys. CO i CWU jak odpowiednio się zostawi kotłownie - bo to z niej idzie CO i CWU to nic nie trzeba robić!! Rozdzielacz CO stanie później, to samo woda, będzie kładziona na stropie potem i zalana posadzką. Tu nic nie trzeba wydać kasy tylko kupić najlepiej już piec o > mocy.
> 4. miejsce na schody - puste - nic nie kosztuje. To się robi w ramach stropu.
> 5. błąd, duży błąd bo ona TERAZ, na tym  etapie jeszcze oszczędzi. Dom parterowy z stropem drewnianym to konieczność izolacji między belkami, podwieszania płyt, kg. A ona żadnych skosów teraz nie będzie ocieplać. Ona tylko rozwinie sama! rolki z wełna na krzyż na stropie - mogą zachodzić na ściankę kolankową i połączyć się z ocieplaniem ścian zewnętrznych (ale to tylko układanie, szybkie, tanie, proste).
> 6. To koszt w przyszłości. Teraz żadnych okien nie musi mieć, wstawić okno dachowe może za 5-10-15 lat. No problem, no money.
> ...


Teraz dołożysz 30tys ale policz ile trzeba dołożyć potem żeby wykończyć punkt po punkcie ....pewnie ze dwa razy tyle... no i z domku robi się jeden wielki bałagan- wszędzie pełno pokoików bo mieszkając jakiś czas na parterze są one potrzebne (sypialnia, łazienka zamiast WC itd) a potem to samo buduje się na piętrze... bezsens!! Po co wywalać te dodatkowe 30tys na coś co nie wiadomo czy kiedykolwiek będzie dokończone,

PS- u mnie przy wycenach dachu dwuspadowego różnica pomiędzy dobrą blachą z 20 letnią gwarancją wyniosła 2tys mniej niż dachówka z 30 letnia gwarancją. wziąłem dachówkę.

----------


## Scarlet

Napisałaś że siostra musi z wami zamieszkać, więc myślałam że chcecie się wyprowadzić tak szybko , jak jest to możliwe, ale skoro piszesz że możecie tu jeszcze mieszkać 2,3 lata i w tym czasie budować, to uważam że kupno mieszkania jest bez sensu. Teraz macie działkę i 100 tyś , potem wpadnie kolejne 70 tyś - jesli rozsądnie wybierzecie projekt to nie będziecie musieli zbyt wiele dokładać żeby w domu zamieszkać. Myślałaś o domu parterowym ?

----------


## DEZET

> już miałem iść do domu, ale merytorycznie i matematycznie plus praktycznie, czyli ile kosztuje poddasze niezamieszkałe bez wykończenia. Jeśli się zgadzacie, że można dom 100m2 za 200tys to można i 100m2 parterówki z poddaszem niewykończonym za 230 tys. 
> ...
> Czyli jeśli wierzycie, że za 200tys można wybudować 100m2 to za 230 tys można wybudować 100m2 plus mieć w przyszłości potencjalne 70m2 do wykończenia na piętrze. Ot wszystko w temacie.


Wierzymy  :wink:  Mam do zagospodarowania (kiedyś) ok. 80m2 poddasza, a do wprowadzenia na parter brakuje ok. 60-70tys. zł, przy wydanych ~140k, więc nawet lepiej niż w Twoich założeniach, ale wszystko praca własna.

*Taurie*- zerknij na te projekty, jak i zresztą inne z tej pracowni:
http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...ngela/0/16#top

http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...tale/0/535#top

http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...luba/0/185#top (tu problem z kotłownią)

http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...tale/0/569#top

----------


## lukasza

> Zgadza się że od początku pisałaś ostu metrach ale na parterze.... ja też mogę w tej chwili wykończyć sam dół i napisać że mam 60m2, a w rzeczywistości dochodzi całe poddasze tak jak w twoim przypadku.... musisz zrozumieć że to co na parterze jest nazywane sufitem - na poddaszu jest podłogą, czyli chcąc mieć dom parterowy z użytkowym poddaszem mający 100m2 na parterze- musisz stworzyć 100m2 podłogi na poddaszu (razem wychodzi 200m2 podłóg) (1) i tyle samo wszelkich instalacji (2), nie musisz tego od razu wykańczać ale zrobić musisz, jakoś przecież musisz ocieplić dach(3), zrobić tam jakąś wentylację (4) i lekko dogrzewać (5) te pomieszczenia na piętrze żeby grzybkiem nie zaszło(6).


1-technicznie nie musi, jej podłoga będzie nieużywanym strop
2- zero, słownie zero instalacji, wydatków na piętrze nie musi teraz ponosić. Techniczie to banał "nic nie zrobić"
3-pisałem jasno, nie ociepla dachu tylko strop wełna z rolki i patrz 5
4-tak jakieś 2 małe dziurki w szycie ścian i 2 mini kratki za 50zl dla przewiewu
5-Boże, nic nie trzeba grzać! 15 cm strop-buforowych ciepła na nim 30 cm czy nawet 45cm promocja z Casto i parter super ciepły. Na poddasze zero instalacji CWU- zero grania
6-grzyb od zimna nie wychodzi co od wilgoci a jej 2 dziurki w szczycie na przestarzałe wystarcza!

DEZERT pliss tyś kumaty powiedz ze ja tu normalne podstawy pisze.
Owszem teraz musi 30 tys dorzucić ale Pani pisała ze ma do dyspozycji 200-250 tys. W 250 sie z nieuzytkowym poddaszem zmieści. Pisała ze chce m2 na przyszłość dla dzieci, No tu musi na nie 30 tys dołożyć. Wgmnie warto żeby potem sobie bardzo powoli te 70m2 wykończyć co oczywiście będzie kosztowało z 70-100 tys. 

Błędy to nie ja tylko podpowiedzi na iPadzie

----------


## mar1982kaz

TAURIE wyraźnie napisala że ma 200-250tys a ty twierdzisz że warto w takim wypadku dokładać 30tys żeby mieć możliwość zaadoptowania poddasza. to teraz zadam ci pytanie - czy da radę za tą kwotę wprowadzić się do domu 100m2(wykończony parter) + około 80m2 (niewykończone poddasze) = 180m2????  gdzie jak mówi TAURINE tylko część prac będą robić samemu.

----------


## Scarlet

> Owszem teraz musi 30 tys dorzucić ale Pani pisała ze ma do dyspozycji 200-250 tys. W 250 sie z nieuzytkowym poddaszem zmieści. Pisała ze chce m2 na przyszłość dla dzieci, No tu musi na nie 30 tys dołożyć. Wgmnie warto żeby potem sobie bardzo powoli te 70m2 wykończyć co oczywiście będzie kosztowało z 70-100 tys. 
> 
> Błędy to nie ja tylko podpowiedzi na iPadzie


Jakie 200-250 tys ? Do dyspozycji póki co jest 100 tyś , później jeszcze 70 tyś.

----------


## gorbag

Zamiast robić poddasze na parterówce raczej zrobię kiedyś mały osobny domek gościnny. Funkcjonalność bez porównania większa. Dla starszego pokolenia, dla gości, może kiedyś dla dzieci, może na wynajem, a może w końcu i dla nas... 

Poddasze trudno wykorzystywać na niezależne swobodne mieszkanie. Kiedyś - dla dzieci. Na ile lat? Kto to później i na co wykorzysta? A domek, nawet te 50-60m2, daje pełną dowolność wykorzystania. Jeśli oczywiście działka na to pozwala. Różnica w koszcie nie jest już taka duża, a większość problemów odpada.

----------


## DEZET

> Zamiast robić poddasze na parterówce raczej zrobię kiedyś mały osobny domek gościnny. Funkcjonalność bez porównania większa. Dla starszego pokolenia, dla gości, może kiedyś dla dzieci, może na wynajem, a może w końcu i dla nas... 
> .
> Poddasze trudno wykorzystywać na niezależne swobodne mieszkanie. Kiedyś - dla dzieci. Na ile lat? Kto to później i na co wykorzysta? A domek, nawet te 50-60m2, daje pełną dowolność wykorzystania. Jeśli oczywiście działka na to pozwala. Różnica w koszcie nie jest już taka duża, a większość problemów odpada.


Poddasze można wykorzystać na samodzielne mieszkanie, ale przede  wszystkim na etapie budowy pomyśleć o innym rozwiązaniu tam wejścia- nie  z salonu.

No właśnie- jeśli działka pozwala, ale taki domek nie każdy może postawić.
Przede wszystkim zacząłbym od Warunków Zabudowy- bo my możemy 100 stron napisać nt. fajnych parterówek z drewnianym stropem, a tu się okaże, że dach ma mieć min. 30* i doopa blada. 
Poza tym instalacje do takiego gościnnego domku: woda, kanaliza, prąd kosztują tyle samo niezależnie od wielkości domku.

*lukasza*- założenia piszesz dobre. Podobnie było u mnie: wydatek zamiast więźby tradycyjnej- wiązary liczę dodatkowo na jakieś 15tys.zł- zysk 80m2 pustej przestrzeni bez słupów, czego tradycyjnie bym nie miał. Cena uzyskanego m2 łatwa do policzenia  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

To przecież nie problem wybudować parterówkę z dachem 30* ?
Zresztą sporo gotowych projektów tyle ma, sporo ma też 28* (chyba tylko po to, bo zapłacić dodatkową kwotę za przeprojektowanie  :smile:  )

Sam taką parterówkę będę budował. Majster, jak zobaczył plany, zapytał od razu - to o ile bloczków podnosimy ściany kolankowe ?  :smile:

----------


## lukasza

> TAURIE wyraźnie napisala że ma 200-250tys a ty twierdzisz że warto w takim wypadku dokładać 30tys żeby mieć możliwość zaadoptowania poddasza. to teraz zadam ci pytanie - czy da radę za tą kwotę wprowadzić się do domu 100m2(wykończony parter) + około 80m2 (niewykończone poddasze) = 180m2????  gdzie jak mówi TAURINE tylko część prac będą robić samemu.


Ja nie twierdze czy warto wydawać te 30 tys ja tylko pisze ile wiecej kosztuje budowa poddasza do przyszłego wykończenia. Zdecyduje inwestor Turine

Odpowiadając tobie, tak za 250 tys wybudujesz 100m2 wykończone i puste 80m2 poddasza. Wszak ten wątek potwierdza budowę 100m2 partnerowi za 200 tys a ja udowodnilem i wiem ze za 30 tys przerobisz parterowke na piętrowke bez żadnych wykończeń. Razem 230, ale ja bym podał 250 bo drożej liczę m2 parteru za 2200zl.

Do Scarlet, dziś o 11 czytam wpis Turine ze jej wszyscy odradzaja budowy niewykonczonego poddasza bo w 200-250 tys sie nie zmieści. Otóż w 250 tys sie zmieści. 

Każdy kto sie zna wie ze podniesienie kilku cegieł, ocieplenia scian zewn, dolozenie do stropu to najtańszy sposób na m2 domu w SSZ. Wykończenie za to jest potem droższe niż parteru, ale to inna bajka na przyszłość.

----------


## imrahil

> Każdy kto sie zna wie ze podniesienie kilku cegieł, ocieplenia scian zewn, dolozenie do stropu to najtańszy sposób na m2 domu w SSZ. Wykończenie za to jest potem droższe niż parteru, ale to inna bajka na przyszłość.


To może lepiej pełne piętro?  :wink:  Wykończenie góry będzie tańsze i prostsze  :smile: . Tak my wybraliśmy, ale dom nie będzie należał do tanich. Problem to niestety mała powierzchnia parteru, jeśli całość ma mieć jakąś określoną powierzchnię. Ale mniejsza powierzchnia fundamentu, mniejsza powierzchnia dachu i brak okien dachowych. Co w ogóle myślicie o domach piętrowych i kosztach z nimi związanymi? Wiadomo, że muszą mieć odpowiednio dużą powierzchnię, ale jak wg Was kształtuje się opłacalność jednego metra?

Przyłączam się do opinii, że opcja 70m parteru + poddasze do wykończenia to dobry wybór pozostawiający otwartą furtkę na przyszłość. Na pewno łatwiej będzie potem doinwestować poddasze niż sprzedawać dom i budować nowy. I wyjdzie taniej, szczególnie jeśli sytuacja w nieruchomościach się utrzyma. Poza tym budowa czy kupno domu to zawsze jakiś stres i masa kłopotów.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Każdy kto sie zna wie ze podniesienie kilku cegieł, ocieplenia scian zewn, dolozenie do stropu to najtańszy sposób na m2 domu w SSZ. Wykończenie za to jest potem droższe niż parteru, ale to inna bajka na przyszłość.


Wiem bo sam mam dom z użytkowym poddaszem, ale pomyśl... masz do dyspozycji 200-250 tys.... co wolałbyś zbudować?? 
-Parterówkę z użytkowym poddaszem do późniejszego wykończenia?? jeśli tak to potrzeba nam 100m2 parteru dla 4- osobowej rodziny żeby wydzielić jakieś sypialnie, łazienkę do tego ma być kotłownia.....a w przyszłości co zrobisz na poddaszu które pochłonęło ci już te 30tys?. - te same pokoje i łazienkę??
- druga opcja to zrobić małą parterówkę z użytkowym poddaszem na gotowo. parter około 50-60m2 + takie same poddasze i wtedy na dole mamy duży salon, kuchnię,kotłownie, wc i koniec, a na pięterku robimy 3 pokoje po 15m2  i łazienkę.....
 W pierwszym przypadku tak jak pisałeś wcześniej mamy zamrożone około 30tys i w perspektywie wydanie kolejnych 70-100tys na wykończenie poddasza. W drugim mamy gotowy domek, o o połowę   mniejszym dachu i fundamentach które spokojnie dadzą nam oszczędność 20-30tys

----------


## DEZET

Swój wybór parterówki oparłem na jednym przemyśleniu- żeby na starość nie musieć wchodzić po schodach do sypialni- różnie w życiu bywa.
Obecnie mam schody i te ponad 20 lat wchodzenia wystarczy  :wink:  Dom budujemy (przeważnie) na całe życie, więc takie sprawy też trzeba przemyśleć.
Przy 50- 60m2 parteru (wg mar1982kaz) taki "program"  wnętrza jest mocno... minimalistyczny.  Nie każdy się zgodzi na taki układ.
 Poza tym nie będzie tyle samo powierzchni na poddaszu- jak z 50m2 wydzielić 3x15 + łazienka. A gdzie komunikacja: schody, korytarzyk?
Przy obrysie budynku 7x7 (7x8 )m poddasze jest małe ze względu na skosy. Podniesienie ścianki kolankowej zaburzy proporcje budynku i wyjdzie wieża nie dom.

----------


## Taurie

Przedyskutowałam sprawę z mężem. Przedstawiłam mu wszystkie za i przeciw. Obliczyliśmy mniej więcej metraż. Stwierdził, że woli dołożyć te 50 tys. i mieć później możliwość powiększenia części mieszkalnej poprzez adaptację poddasza. Metraż tak jak mówiłam około 100 m2 w tym garaż i większa kotłownia. Zgodził się za to na prostą bryłę i dach dwuspadowy. W następnym tygodniu wybieram się do wspominanej znajomej i architekta. Nie zaczniemy nic bez dokładnego sprawdzenia cen i kosztorysu, który pani zgodziła się nam udostępnić  :smile: 
Jeśli coś się nie będzie zgadzać rezygnujemy z poddasza, a z garażu zrobimy pokój.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> Swój wybór parterówki oparłem na jednym przemyśleniu- żeby na starość nie musieć wchodzić po schodach do sypialni- różnie w życiu bywa.
> Obecnie mam schody i te ponad 20 lat wchodzenia wystarczy  Dom budujemy (przeważnie) na całe życie, więc takie sprawy też trzeba przemyśleć.
> Przy 50- 60m2 parteru (wg mar1982kaz) taki "program"  wnętrza jest mocno... minimalistyczny.  Nie każdy się zgodzi na taki układ.
>  Poza tym nie będzie tyle samo powierzchni na poddaszu- jak z 50m2 wydzielić 3x15 + łazienka. A gdzie komunikacja: schody, korytarzyk?
> Przy obrysie budynku 7x7 (7x8 )m poddasze jest małe ze względu na skosy. Podniesienie ścianki kolankowej zaburzy proporcje budynku i wyjdzie wieża nie dom.


Nie zgodzę się z tym mój dom ma 60m2 parteru, jaki masz salon?? bo u mnie ma on 32m2,  a te 15 stopni na piętro to raczej mnie nie zmęczy. na piętrze mam więcej bo 65m2(cieńsze ścianki+powierzchnia nad wnęką parteru) licząc po podłogach, trzy pokoje po około 15m2, łazienka 8m2, komunikacja 6m2  i garderoba 6m2, dodatkowo mam schody strychowe na strych nad sufitem poddasza - powierzchnia strychu to 40m2 tylko że jest on niski bo w najwyższym punkcie przy kalenicy ma 180cm i nieogrzewany(taka graciarnia).
 Zgodzę się z tym że 50-60m2 na parterze to mało ale biorąc pod uwagę że wszystkie sypialnie i łazienka znajdują się  na poddaszu to te 50-60m2 na praktycznie salon + kuchnia + wc w zupełności wystarczy, Poza tym napiszę jeszcze raz po co pakować kupę kasy w późniejszą możliwość zaadoptowania poddasza, gdy  ma się już wszystkie sypialnie na dole, przypominam że jesteśmy w wątku tanich domów.

----------


## DEZET

*mar1982kaz-* przede wszystkim to raczej nie masz dachu o kącie 30*, bo taki strych przy pow. parteru 60m2 nie zmieści się.
Nie każdy(właściwie mało kto) ma wypuszczone piętro poza obrys parteru. Schody dodatkowo zmniejszają małą powierzchnię.

U mnie salon miał mieć 40m2, zmniejszone do ok.37, ze względu na zmiany układu pomieszczeń.

*Taurie*- jak myślę, jest rozwojową rodziną, więc takie "zabezpieczenie" rozumiem, choć ja wybierałbym parterówkę z 3 pokojami na gotowo, bo mimo większej pow. zabudowy wszystko jednak na jednym poziomie,pokoje pełnowymiarowe, a np. pokoje dziecinne na górze, a gotowanie na dole i to "pilnowanie" pociech na czuja- ja tego nie dopuszczam. 
Koszt można różnie liczyć, ale przy 120m2 parteru x 2k (przy jakiejś pracy własnej), wyjdzie ok. 250tys i dom skończony.

Powtórzę- najważniejsze warunki zabudowy, bo od tego zależy co można budować!!!

----------


## mar1982kaz

> *mar1982kaz-* przede wszystkim to raczej nie masz dachu o kącie 30*, bo taki strych przy pow. parteru 60m2 nie zmieści się.
> Nie każdy(właściwie mało kto) ma wypuszczone piętro poza obrys parteru. Schody dodatkowo zmniejszają małą powierzchnię.
> 
> !


Dach ma 40st. Piętra wcale nie mam wypuszczonego poza obrys parteru tylko na parteże z tyłu domu mam wnęke a na poddaszu nie, poza tym ma poddaszu są o wiele cieńsze ściany bo nie ma nośnych dlatego powierzchnia jest większa. Oto link do projektu - http://www.improjekty.pl/zobacz.php?id_projektu=6

----------


## DEZET

> Dach ma 40st. Piętra wcale nie mam wypuszczonego poza obrys parteru tylko na parteże z tyłu domu mam wnęke a na poddaszu nie, poza tym ma poddaszu są o wiele cieńsze ściany bo nie ma nośnych dlatego powierzchnia jest większa. Oto link do projektu - http://www.improjekty.pl/zobacz.php?id_projektu=6


No i tu pies pogrzebany- liczysz 126 po podłodze, a mieszkalna ma 109m2. Wykorzystać można wszystko, ale zastanawiam się jak z komfortem tego użytkowania, a u mnie dach 30*i ściana kolankowa ok 145cm - u Ciebie chyba więcej, więc trochę lepiej przy tym kącie dachu.
Wcięcie to szczegół, zresztą mam podobne na tarasie, ale góra nie do wykorzystania - wiązar.

----------


## namira

żeby na starość nie musieć chodzić po schodach do sypialni,nie trzeba budować parterówki,wystarczy mieć dodatkowy pokój na dole,dla mnie parterówka ma sens jezeli jest małym domem tak mniej więcej 100m,coś w tym stylu jaki ma Zielony Ogród,wtedy jest niedroga w budowie i ekonomiczna w utrzymaniu,tylko,że jest to dom dla małej i nierozwojowej rodziny
większe,porozciągane parterówki z dużą kubaturą,trudne do ogrzania są drogie i w budowie i utrzymaniu
trzeba brać pod uwagę nie tylko finanse ale także zwyczaje i styl życia konkretnej rodziny,
poddasze jest zdecydowanie bardziej rodzinne,nikt obcy nie ma tam wstępu,za to na parterze wiecznie rozgardiasz,ciągle ktoś przychodzi,wychodzi,brudzi się zdecydowanie bardziej niż na górze,to takie moje przemyślenia po siedmiu miesiącach mieszkania w domu z poddaszem uż.jestem bardzo zadowolona z wyboru,ale wybierałam długo i pod moją rodzinkę,a po schodach śmigam kilkanaście razy na dobę i jest to znakomita gimnastyka,nie straszne dla mnie są te wszystkie pesymistyczne prognozy miłośników parterówek,mam dodatkowy pokój na parterze,a gdyby spotkało mnie jakieś kalectwo to ważniejsze jest dla mnie,żeby obok była bliska osoba,niż brak schodów w domu....

----------


## lukasza

> a po schodach śmigam kilkanaście razy na dobę i jest to znakomita gimnastyka,nie straszne dla mnie są te wszystkie pesymistyczne prognozy miłośników parterówek,mam dodatkowy pokój na parterze,a gdyby spotkało mnie jakieś kalectwo to ważniejsze jest dla mnie,żeby obok była bliska osoba,niż brak schodów w domu....


słuszna uwaga bo ranga schodów lub garażu koniecznie połączonego z domem, aby przejść suchą stopą te kilka mb rosną do rangi problemów największych przy wyznaczaniu bryły budynku. Schody szerokie, koniecznie ze spocznikiem i usytuowane w centralnej części domu nie są aż tak uciążliwe, szczególnie dla 30-sto latka. Myślę, że większym problemem niż garaż wolno stojący jest np: brak rozłożenia za 500 zł w posadzce rurek pod przyszły odkurzacz centralny a potem latanie z odkurzaczem, smrodem i hałasem po domu bo się tylko 500zł nie wyłożyło na czas. No i parterówka 100, 115, czy 125m2 ok, ale przy moich 150m2 a po posadzce 165m2 to parterówka robi się mało ekonomiczna do ogrzania (plus słabo wygląda u mnie w lesie - za niska).

Oczywiście jak ktoś buduje 2-gi dom lub ma ponad 40 czy 50 lat to buduje dom pod siebie bo dzieci już poza domem lub lada chwila się wyprowadzą i wtedy 110m2 parterówki jest idealne.

----------


## compi

Lukasza, u mnie wszystko na odwrót oprócz lasu : ). Ponad 140 użytkowej, brak schodów, garaż w bryle, brak OC(latam bez smrodu i hałasu z dobrym sprzętem bez 9-metrowej rury), mam ponad 40 lat, dorosłe dzieciaki na razie nie mają zamiaru się wyprowadzać. I wszystko OK oprócz braku pomieszczenia typu pralnia/suszarnia, ale gości nie mamy non stop więc tam zimą ląduje suszarka. Jednak pełna zgoda z wyborem małej parterówki jeśli ma się mało kasy.

----------


## mar1982kaz

> No i tu pies pogrzebany- liczysz 126 po podłodze, a mieszkalna ma 109m2. Wykorzystać można wszystko, ale zastanawiam się jak z komfortem tego użytkowania, a u mnie dach 30*i ściana kolankowa ok 145cm - u Ciebie chyba więcej, więc trochę lepiej przy tym kącie dachu.
> Wcięcie to szczegół, zresztą mam podobne na tarasie, ale góra nie do wykorzystania - wiązar.


liczę po podłodze bo pomieszczenia typu wiatrołap czy kotłownia z której mam zrobioną pralnio-suszarnie nie są wliczone, a są tak samo ważne jak salon czy kuchnia, nawet powiem śmiało że bardziej bo po co mi salon 50m2 gdy cały czas będę w nim widział suszące się gacie czy deskę do prasowania. albo piękna łazienka z majtkami na kaloryferach.
 Mam wysoką ściankę kolankową (około 130-140cm) co pozwala mi w pełni wykorzystać powierzchnie pokoi. w przepisach jest że powierzchnie poniżej 190cm nie są wliczane w powierzchnie mieszkalną dlatego np w jednej z sypialni na poddaszu podają że jej metraż to 15,7m2 a w rzeczywistości po podłodze jest jej 17,5m2..... dla mnie powierzchnią niemieszkalną jest mój 40-sto metrowy stryszek gdzie w najwyższym punkcie jest 170cm,

----------


## Scarlet

> żeby na starość nie musieć chodzić po schodach do sypialni,nie trzeba budować parterówki,wystarczy mieć dodatkowy pokój na dole,dla mnie parterówka ma sens jezeli jest małym domem tak mniej więcej 100m,coś w tym stylu jaki ma Zielony Ogród.
> poddasze jest zdecydowanie bardziej rodzinne,nikt obcy nie ma tam wstępu,za to na parterze wiecznie rozgardiasz,ciągle ktoś przychodzi,wychodzi,brudzi się zdecydowanie bardziej niż na górze,to takie moje przemyślenia po siedmiu miesiącach mieszkania w domu z poddaszem uż.jestem bardzo zadowolona z wyboru,ale wybierałam długo i pod moją rodzinkę,a po schodach śmigam kilkanaście razy na dobę i jest to znakomita gimnastyka,nie straszne dla mnie są te wszystkie pesymistyczne prognozy miłośników parterówek,mam dodatkowy pokój na parterze,a gdyby spotkało mnie jakieś kalectwo to ważniejsze jest dla mnie,żeby obok była bliska osoba,niż brak schodów w domu....


Ja od kilku lat mieszkam w domu z poddaszem i marzę o parterówce, ale nie widzę sensu setny raz pisać o wyższości domu parterowego nad domem z poddaszem. Nie zgodzę się jednak z tym że w dom z poddaszem jest bardziej rodzinny, wystarczy wybrac projekt gdzie strefa prywatna jest oddzielona od strefy dziennej, można znaleźć projekt 
gdzie za drzwiami znajdują się sypialnie, łazienka i mały korytarz - całkowicie niedostępne dla obcych ludzi. Poza tym moja rodzina to 2+2 i projekt dla nas idealny ma 100,8 m więc stwierdzenie że małe domy  są dla "  małej i nierozwojowej rodziny"  to kompletna bzdura !  Teraz mam 170 m i uważam że to zdecydowanie za dużo.

----------


## margaretta81

Witam :smile: 
Mam wielki dylemat. Jestem na etapie załatwiania przyłączy i wyboru (chociaż jak do tej pory już byłam zdecydowana) projektu. A więc chciałam budować dom lolek pracowni dominanta http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Lol...idp,11858.html. Mały, przytulny. Jak dla mnie prawie idealny (widziałam na własne oczy :smile: ).Ale ostatnio chodzi mi coraz bardziej po głowie iskierka http://hbstudio.pl/projekt;1 . mam do dyspozycji 300tys. Praca własna tylko przy wykończeniówce np położenie płytek, malowanie, panele u góry w pokojach, biały montaż itp. W przypadku lolka zrezygnowałabym z jaskółki na dachu i na tym koniec zmian. Jak myślicie czy z takim budżetem udałoby się wybudować iskiereczkę wraz z wyposażeniem jednej łazienki i kuchni. Takie rzeczy jak tv, pralka, lodówka, łóżko i meble do salonu posiadam ponieważ aktualnie mieszkam w mieszkaniu, więc dużo rzeczy mogłabym ze sobą przenieść na nowe miejsce.

----------


## namira

Moja rodzina to też 2+2 i dom w którym mieszkam  o pow. uż.123m jest dla mojej rodzinki w sam raz,ale jak pisałam wcześniej każdy wybiera pod swoje potrzeby,tylko najpierw trzeba te potrzeby znać,żeby dobrze wybrać i nie żałować,że się wybrało za mały lub za duży dom,z poddaszem zamiast parterowy,po prostu trzeba wiedzieć czego się chce.

----------


## namira

margaretta,jest sporo osob budujących iskierkę,ich popytaj o koszty,
najlepiej mieć szczegółowy kosztorys sporządzony przez firmę budowlaną,dla mnie to była podstawa przed rozpoczęciem budowy

----------


## margaretta81

Dzięki :smile:  Niestety kilka osób mi już rożnie odpowiedziało. Zapewne to kwestia wykończeniówki...

----------


## Scarlet

Zobacz ten blog http://www.iskierkanakaszubach.mojab...l/?menu=koszty

lub ten *http://www.lulikowo.mojabudowa.pl/?menu=koszty*

Blogów na temat budowy Iskierki jest mnóstwo, kosztorysy wyglądają obiecująco - 300 tyś powinno wam  wystarczyć.

----------


## margaretta81

dzięki :smile:

----------


## Scarlet

Zobacz jeszcze te dwa blogi - mają bardzo szczegółowe kosztorysy, wszystkie poniżej 300 tyś i z tego co widzę to na robociznę wydane co najmniej 40 tyś, wiec można trochę zaoszczędzić robiąc dużo samemu.
http://www.marysia.mojabudowa.pl/?menu=koszty

http://www.martamarcin.mojabudowa.pl/?menu=koszty

----------


## DEZET

> Moja rodzina to też 2+2 i dom w którym mieszkam  o pow. uż.123m jest dla mojej rodzinki w sam raz,ale jak pisałam wcześniej każdy wybiera pod swoje potrzeby,tylko najpierw trzeba te potrzeby znać,żeby dobrze wybrać i nie żałować,że się wybrało za mały lub za duży dom,z poddaszem zamiast parterowy,po prostu trzeba wiedzieć czego się chce.


I to wydaje mi się kwintesencją tematu: "*PO PROSTU TRZEBA WIEDZIEĆ CZEGO SIĘ CHCE*" 

Moje decyzje przy wyborze projektu były następujące:
- parterówka.
- ilość pokoi: 2 sypialnie, pokój na biuro, salon, kuchnia, wc, łazienka, pom. gosp., garaż w bryle.
- usytuowanie względem drogi.
- dach dwuspadowy.
- układ pomieszczeń.
- ogrzewanie gazowe (nieistotne przy wyborze projektu).
Tego się trzymałem i z takimi założeniami poszukiwałem domu.

----------


## bury_kocur

> I to wydaje mi się kwintesencją tematu: "*PO PROSTU TRZEBA WIEDZIEĆ CZEGO SIĘ CHCE*


Ja bym dodała - czego się potrzebuje i na co ma się pieniądze  :wink: 
Bo chcieć to można ho ho!  :big grin:

----------


## RafBed

Witam,
Postanowione, że pod choinkę zakupimy projekt http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/michalek . Wybraliśmy projektanta adaptującego. Również i on dokona zmian - wywali lukarny, wykusze i balkony  :smile: . Delikatnie przerobi schody na poddasze. I teraz pytanie do Was. Skoro chcemy na całości ogrzewanie podłogowe (gaz), czy warto zakupić projekt, który pracownia oferuje na swej stronie: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/pakiet-ogrzewanie-podlogowe.

Pozdrawiam.
Rafał

----------


## compi

Projekt podłogówki jest wykonany pod konkretnego producenta osprzętu. Sprawdź ceny materiałów i pytaj wykonawcę czy na tym potrafi pracować, a potem czy zejdzie z ceny jak mu dasz projekt. Sam projekt domku bardzo zgrabny. Pomyśl nad wygospodarowaniem z górnej łazienki małej pralni i suszarni. Narożna wanna jest be, prysznic masz na dole : ).

----------


## RafBed

> Projekt podłogówki jest wykonany pod konkretnego producenta osprzętu. Sprawdź ceny materiałów i pytaj wykonawcę czy na tym potrafi pracować, a potem czy zejdzie z ceny jak mu dasz projekt. Sam projekt domku bardzo zgrabny. Pomyśl nad wygospodarowaniem z górnej łazienki małej pralni i suszarni. Narożna wanna jest be, prysznic masz na dole : ).


Dzięki,

Myślałem, co by dolną kabinę prysznicową zastąpić pralką. Suszarkę można wstawić do pomieszczenia gospodarczego. Chyba  :smile:

----------


## compi

Ja nie widzę tam pomieszczenia gospodarczego. Jeśli masz na myśli co na parterze to przy tak dużej kuchni( w stosunku do wielkości domu) swobodnie wsadzisz jakiś cichy model pralki pod blat kuchenny. Trochę piszemy nie na temat, a trochę w temacie : )

----------


## RafBed

> Ja nie widzę tam pomieszczenia gospodarczego. Jeśli masz na myśli co na parterze to przy tak dużej kuchni( w stosunku do wielkości domu) swobodnie wsadzisz jakiś cichy model pralki pod blat kuchenny. Trochę piszemy nie na temat, a trochę w temacie : )


miałem na myśli kotłownię  :smile:

----------


## compi

Jeśli gaz to czysto i chyba w sam raz na wygospodarowanie tam miejsca. Wtedy z części górnej łazienki małą garderobę zrobisz : )

----------


## bury_kocur

Moim zdaniem warto dokupić ten pakiet ogrzewania - drogi nie jest, a nawet jak zmienisz producenta systemu, to masz wszystko rozłożone i policzone - ja właśnie się w tym babram sama, też robimy podłogówkę na całości i też gaz. Co do pralni, dobrze byłoby, jak mówi compi, albo zrobić na górze pralnię z części łazienki, albo na dole w kotłowni (suszarka obok pralki - przecież nie ma sensu nosić z pomieszczenia do pomieszczenia mokrego prania) i wtedy zsyp na brudy z górnej łazienki.

----------


## compi

Zgadza się, jak samorobnie to za 150 warto projekt podłogówki kupić. A na pralkę ładowaną od przodu zrób wyższy podest z betonu, będziecie mieli wygodnie. Pod spodem wylądują proszki i kosz na brudy, a powyżej podwiesisz suszarkę sznurkową. Wyjdzie kompaktowa miejscówka.

----------


## DEZET

Też wydaje mi się, że warto te 150zł wydać. Choć układ robiony pod konkretnego producenta, to praktycznie nie ma znaczenia. 
Tu myślę najważniejszy jest piec, bo rurki, czy rozdzielacze są podobne.
Trochę obok wątku, ale przy okazji spytam- jakie kotły planujecie, bo ja myślę o 2funkcyjnym Termecie z zamkniętą komorą?

----------


## RafBed

> Też wydaje mi się, że warto te 150zł wydać. Choć układ robiony pod konkretnego producenta, to praktycznie nie ma znaczenia. 
> Tu myślę najważniejszy jest piec, bo rurki, czy rozdzielacze są podobne.
> Trochę obok wątku, ale przy okazji spytam- jakie kotły planujecie, bo ja myślę o 2funkcyjnym Termecie z zamkniętą komorą?


Na konkrety u mnie za wcześnie. Myślałem o jednofunkcyjnym z zamkniętą komorą + zasobnik  na wodę. W sumie i z otwartą może być  :smile: .
A jak wyjdzie w praktyce zobaczymy  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja planuję 2-funkcyjny kondensacyjny, chyba Vaillanta, ale to jeszcze nie przesądzone.

----------


## Xerses

> żeby na starość nie musieć chodzić po schodach do sypialni,nie trzeba budować parterówki,wystarczy mieć dodatkowy pokój na dole,


słuszna uwaga  :smile:  co do pozostałych watków. Mały dom jest ok - mały koszt, mało na utrzymanie , mało do mieszkania, mały rozwój. Każdy z takim małym domem wybiera - chce czy nie - model rodziny 2+1. I w zasadzie koniec. Jak sie trafi 2- gie - jakoś będzie - tylko jak? Ja buduje średni dom - mam troche pokojów itd , część z nich nie będzie wykorzystana w pełni, jeden wogóle będzie sobie stał luzem - chyba że się 3- cie trafi  :smile:  ale jak za X lat moje dzieci się "rozwiną" - to w razie czego - po dwa pokoje będą miały. - mi parter w zupełności wystarczy. KWestia priorytetów  :big grin:

----------


## namira

Xerses dobrze pisze.Moi młodzi sąsiedzi wybudowali się dwa lata temu z dwójką dzieci,dom z trzema pokojami na poddaszu,na dole salon.Tydzień temu urodziło im się trzecie dziecko,obie córy (5 i 10 lat ) stwierdziły,że nie oddadzą swojego pokoju dla malucha , no i jest mały problem,którego by nie było gdyby był dodatkowy pokój na parterze.Oczywiście to nie koniec świata,ale sąsiad bardzo żałuje ,że nie pomyślał o tej opcji przy wyborze projektu,ale jak sam mówił więcej dzieci nie planował.

----------


## Xerses

> Też wydaje mi się, że warto te 150zł wydać. Choć układ robiony pod konkretnego producenta, to praktycznie nie ma znaczenia. 
> Tu myślę najważniejszy jest piec, bo rurki, czy rozdzielacze są podobne.
> Trochę obok wątku, ale przy okazji spytam- jakie kotły planujecie, bo ja myślę o 2funkcyjnym Termecie z zamkniętą komorą?


A ja nad zakupem bym się zastanowil -  bo co instalator to z innym pomysłem na wykonanie - i zazwyczaj wykonują w technologii jaka znają. Dlaczego? Bo mało jest instalatorów - co im wyobraźnia pozwala na inny układ niz ten którego sie nauczyli. Ja wziąłem sobie ogarnietych chłopaków, dosyc młodych , czynnych zawodowo etc. W teorii w ogrzewaniu żadnej  filozofii - z lekka problem pojawił sie przy piecu - który to był inny niż ten jaki oni zazwyczaj stosowali. A juz największym problemem stał się sterownik do pieca - którego wogóle nie znali i który przerastał troche ich horyzony myślowe....... więc takie kupowanie planów na zapas - to według mnie strata kasy - nawet jeśli chodzi o zwykłe 150 zł - ale to tylko moje zdanie  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Dzięki Niestety kilka osób mi już rożnie odpowiedziało. Zapewne to kwestia wykończeniówki...


Cóż na cene domu  wykończeniówka ma bardzo istotny wpływ  :big grin:  Im większa wyobraźnia tym bardziej zasobny portwel. Co do kwoty - 300 K za ten dom - jest realna

----------


## DEZET

> A ja nad zakupem bym się zastanowil -  bo co instalator to z innym pomysłem na wykonanie - i zazwyczaj wykonują w technologii jaka znają. Dlaczego? Bo mało jest instalatorów - co im wyobraźnia pozwala na inny układ niz ten którego sie nauczyli. Ja wziąłem sobie ogarnietych chłopaków, dosyc młodych , czynnych zawodowo etc. W teorii w ogrzewaniu żadnej  filozofii - z lekka problem pojawił sie przy piecu - który to był inny niż ten jaki oni zazwyczaj stosowali. A juz największym problemem stał się sterownik do pieca - którego wogóle nie znali i który przerastał troche ich horyzony myślowe....... więc takie kupowanie planów na zapas - to według mnie strata kasy - nawet jeśli chodzi o zwykłe 150 zł - ale to tylko moje zdanie


A co tu się zastanawiać- masz policzone wartości zapotrzebowania na ciepło (czyli chyba coś w rodzaju OZC), rozrysowaną instalację i ew. zmiany dotyczyłyby rodzaju pieca, czy rozdzielacza. Rozdzielacz to kawał grubszej rury, więc w czym widzisz problem? Ułożenie rurki z Kisana, czy Wavina czymś się różni? Jaka filozofia spiąć to w rozdzielaczu?

Obsługa sterownika- a instrukcji nie było?

Dziwisz się, że chłopaki się pogubili- kupisz nowego smartfona i też się będziesz na niego gapił, bo wcześniej miałeś coś innego.
Sorki, że tak sarkastycznie, ale chyba zbyt negatywnie do wszystkiego podchodzisz.

----------


## bowess

A mnie zdziwiła nieco konieczność dodatkowej opłaty za projekt podłogówki. Jak spojrzałam na rzuty Michałka, to nie we wszystkich pomieszczeniach potrafiłabym wskazać miejsce na klasyczny grzejnik, więc ciekawe, jaka jest instalacja CO w bazowej cenie projektu wrysowana.
No ale może taki marketing - dajemy cenę poniżej 2k, ale prawie każdy sobie jakiś tam pakiecik jeszcze dokupi.

W naszym projekcie w regularnej cenie (wówczas 1500zł, teraz 1900) były dwie propozycje kotłowni - z kotłem gazowym lub z pompą ciepła, projekt podłogówki z rozstawem rurek i długościami pętli, projekt instalacji solarnej, projekt wentylacji mechanicznej, więźba bodaj w trzech wersjach (zależnie od strefy obciążenia śniegiem i pokrycia). Wychodzi, że co pracownia, to projekt nieco inne elementy zawiera w wersji podstawowej.

Xerses pisze, że mały dom to i mały rozwój rodziny. A ja mam mały dom z potencjalnie czterema sypialniami (teraz są 3 sypialnie, a jeden pokój jest pracownią męża). Budowę zaczynaliśmy we dwójkę, teraz rodzina czteroosobowa.
Po tym wpisie wzięło mnie zastanowienie - czy metraż ma jakikolwiek związek i wpływ na decyzje o kolejnym dziecku? Wydaje mi się, że jak ktoś nie chce dziecka, to sobie zawsze argumentację stosowną znajdzie (np. "mam za mały dom"), a jak chce, to w ogóle się takimi "detalami technicznymi" nie przejmuje.  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> A co tu się zastanawiać- masz policzone wartości zapotrzebowania na ciepło (czyli chyba coś w rodzaju OZC), rozrysowaną instalację i ew. zmiany dotyczyłyby rodzaju pieca, czy rozdzielacza. Rozdzielacz to kawał grubszej rury, więc w czym widzisz problem? Ułożenie rurki z Kisana, czy Wavina czymś się różni? Jaka filozofia spiąć to w rozdzielaczu?
> 
> Obsługa sterownika- a instrukcji nie było?
> 
> Dziwisz się, że chłopaki się pogubili- kupisz nowego smartfona i też się będziesz na niego gapił, bo wcześniej miałeś coś innego.
> Sorki, że tak sarkastycznie, ale chyba zbyt negatywnie do wszystkiego podchodzisz.


e tam negatywnie, po prostu szkoda kupować cos co może sie przyda a może nie........
Mój Teściu matakie powiedzenie - nie zakładaj bo niewiadomo co jutro będzie. i ileż to już razy sie sprawdziło że coś tam kupiłem bo sie może przyda - a jak przyszło co do czego...... wizja się zmieniła, warunki etc. A plan? Każdy instalator Ci zrobi - za kase tymbardziej....

BTW
 OZC to to nie jest  :big grin:

----------


## Xerses

> A mnie zdziwiła nieco konieczność dodatkowej opłaty za projekt podłogówki. Jak spojrzałam na rzuty Michałka, to nie we wszystkich pomieszczeniach potrafiłabym wskazać miejsce na klasyczny grzejnik, więc ciekawe, jaka jest instalacja CO w bazowej cenie projektu wrysowana.
> No ale może taki marketing - dajemy cenę poniżej 2k, ale prawie każdy sobie jakiś tam pakiecik jeszcze dokupi.
> 
> W naszym projekcie w regularnej cenie (wówczas 1500zł, teraz 1900) były dwie propozycje kotłowni - z kotłem gazowym lub z pompą ciepła, projekt podłogówki z rozstawem rurek i długościami pętli, projekt instalacji solarnej, projekt wentylacji mechanicznej, więźba bodaj w trzech wersjach (zależnie od strefy obciążenia śniegiem i pokrycia). Wychodzi, że co pracownia, to projekt nieco inne elementy zawiera w wersji podstawowej.
> 
> Xerses pisze, że mały dom to i mały rozwój rodziny. A ja mam mały dom z potencjalnie czterema sypialniami (teraz są 3 sypialnie, a jeden pokój jest pracownią męża). Budowę zaczynaliśmy we dwójkę, teraz rodzina czteroosobowa.
> Po tym wpisie wzięło mnie zastanowienie - czy metraż ma jakikolwiek związek i wpływ na decyzje o kolejnym dziecku? Wydaje mi się, że jak ktoś nie chce dziecka, to sobie zawsze argumentację stosowną znajdzie (np. "mam za mały dom"), a jak chce, to w ogóle się takimi "detalami technicznymi" nie przejmuje.


Podoba mi sie Twoja interpretacja  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  
BTW znam rodzine gdzie jest 7 osób na 40m2. Da się , wiem ja akurat wziąłem to pod uwagę. Może mi się przytrafić 3-cie (chociaż nie planuje), kto wie  :smile:

----------


## compi

Pracownia potem projektu CO już nie sprzeda? Sprzeda : )

----------


## DEZET

> e tam negatywnie, po prostu szkoda kupować cos co może sie przyda a może nie........
> Mój Teściu matakie powiedzenie - nie zakładaj bo niewiadomo co jutro będzie. i ileż to już razy sie sprawdziło że coś tam kupiłem bo sie może przyda - a jak przyszło co do czego...... wizja się zmieniła, warunki etc. A plan? Każdy instalator Ci zrobi - za kase tymbardziej....
> BTW
> OZC to to nie jest


Dlatego napisałem "coś w rodzaju ozc"
Wychodzi, że ty gadżeciarz, a teść twardo stoi na ziemi i pierdółkami się nie zajmuje  :wink: 
A gdyby Ci powiedział: nie buduj, bo nie wiadomo co jutro będzie- to byś nie budował?

----------


## Xerses

> Dlatego napisałem "coś w rodzaju ozc"
> Wychodzi, że ty gadżeciarz, a teść twardo stoi na ziemi i pierdółkami się nie zajmuje 
> A gdyby Ci powiedział: nie buduj, bo nie wiadomo co jutro będzie- to byś nie budował?


Eh nie zrozumiałeś mnie.Może zły przykład dałem.Miałem na myśli bardziej maksyme nie planuj (w danej chwili w danym momencie) - niż planowanie ogólne.Tak dla zobrazowania. ..... jutro założe folie na więźbe - ---> nie ma co planów układac bo może padać, ale jak nie będzie to się założy. Na zasadzie bardziej że nie ma co się nastawiać (podniecać ekscytować, zakładać,rozmyslać,marzyc etc) bo akurat może coś się zmienić i nic z planów nie wyjdzie.  :smile:

----------


## noname2

> Eh nie zrozumiałeś mnie.Może zły przykład dałem.Miałem na myśli bardziej maksyme nie planuj (w danej chwili w danym momencie) - niż planowanie ogólne.Tak dla zobrazowania. ..... jutro założe folie na więźbe - ---> nie ma co planów układac bo może padać, ale jak nie będzie to się założy. Na zasadzie bardziej że nie ma co się nastawiać (podniecać ekscytować, zakładać,rozmyslać,marzyc etc) bo akurat może coś się zmienić i nic z planów nie wyjdzie.


nie mam nic do Twojego teścia 
  Dwight Eisenhower powiedzial :  Podczas przygotowywania się do bitew zawsze przekonywałem sie że plany są bezużyteczne , ale planowanie jest nieodzowne.
Jak bym nastepnego dnia nie rozpisal na kartce z paroma wariantami , to bym wstal okręcił sie o o 360 stopni, podrapał po łbie   i by mnie noc zastała. :smile: 
Ale kazdy ma inaczej...

----------


## anetina

> A 30 letnie kredyty to paranoja. Przecież przez 30 lat mogę poważnie zachorować, stracić pracę przynajmniej kilka razy... mam 26 lat i przez więcej niż żyje mam się stresować kredytem? w życiu



a co, jesli ktos gdzies chce na swoim mieszkac? a nie na wynajmie? ma przez 30 lat zbierac kase? no chyba ze rodzice dadza, ale jakos w tych czasach malo realne  :sad:

----------


## anetina

> Swój wybór parterówki oparłem na jednym przemyśleniu- żeby na starość nie musieć wchodzić po schodach do sypialni- różnie w życiu bywa.


dlatego ja mam pokoik jeden na dole - moze w przyszlosci dla rodzicow, moze dla nas
na gorze obecnie sa sypialnie uzytkowane wlasciwie tylko na noc, cale dnie spedza sie na dole

ale gdybym np. miala luz i mozliwosc zabicia deskami gory, to pewnie wykonczylabym dol, a gore za kilka lat, bo wczesniej pewnie jej na sile bysmy nie potrzebowali

----------


## anetina

Taurie, majac dzialke, oszczednosci - bierzcie sie za budowe
w zaleznosci od projektu spokojnie zbudujecie i wykonczycie dol

----------


## plusultra

Ja buduję mały dom... 2 sypialnie,  jesteśmy póki co bezdzietnym małżeństwem z nadzieją na zmianę w tym zakresie  :wink:  i uważam, że dla mnie nie stanowi problemu powiększenie rodziny... Dom stanie się zbyt mały ? Żaden problem... kontaktujemy się z architektem i radzimy co zrobić - być może w technologii szkieletowej jakiś kącik dla starca lub nastolatka w mgnieniu oka można by dobudować. Architekci to zdolni ludzie...  :smile:   a do tego czasu gdy taka potrzeba zaistnieje pewnie uda się zaoszczędzić takie środki ( choćby obecnie na budowie i na eksploatacji).

----------


## fenix2

*plusultra* dlaczego nie można zobaczyć twojego dziennika budowy?

----------


## bury_kocur

Popieram - *plusultra*, załóż dziennik, będę wierną czytaczką  :smile:  Wnioskując z Twojego bloga, będzie mi się podobał Twój dom (a sposób myślenia już mi się podoba).

----------


## plusultra

> *plusultra* dlaczego nie można zobaczyć twojego dziennika budowy?


Bo nagmerałam w ustawieniach prywatności, ale przesadziłam, był dostępny tylko dla osób z listy teraz jest dla wszystkich użytkowników Forum  :smile:  Zapraszam * 

Bury_kocur* Dziękuję za serdeczność  :wink:  Mnie się bardzo podoba cytat w Twojej sygnaturce... kocham prostotę  :wink:  pozdrowienia :smile:

----------


## RafBed

Nasz projekt (Michałek z MG) ładnie zapakowany. Trafi pod choinkę  :smile: .
Pięknie i dokładnie opracowana lektura. Choć nie mam porównania jak to w innych biurach wygląda.
Pozdrawiam
Rafał

----------


## bury_kocur

Fajny prezent  :smile:  A ile radości z oglądania  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Bo nagmerałam w ustawieniach prywatności, ale przesadziłam, był dostępny tylko dla osób z listy teraz jest dla wszystkich użytkowników Forum  Zapraszam * 
> 
> *


To się rozumie.  :Smile:

----------


## bajcik

Co myślicie na temat domu dającego się rozbudować? Aby móc wybudować i użytkować mniejszy,  a potem - jeśli najdzie potrzeba (dzieci, dziadkowie..) - poszerzyć/wydłużyć i cieszyć się większym?

Projekt musiałby od początku przewidywać taki wariant, aby rozbudowa zbyt kosztowna nie była. Odpowiedni układ pomieszczeń, komunikacja, instalacje doprowadzone do ściany, odpowiedni kształt dachu. Z zewnątrz ta ściana mogłaby być ocieplona wełną, aby łatwo zdemontować. Z wieńców (i innych elementów konstukcyjnych) powypuszczane zbrojenie i ukryte w ociepleniu. Oczywiście zostawione miejsce na działce, zagodpodarowane najwyżej na ogródek.

Wpierw budując mniejszy wydajemy mniej kasiorki, grzejemy mniejszy domek, a jak przyjdzie czas rozbudowy to jesteśmy na miejscu i dużo można zrobić samemu bez pośpiechu.

----------


## compi

Fundamenty, ściany i instalacje to chyba nie kłopot. Dach z więźbą jest chyba najgorszym elementem do przeróbki.

----------


## bury_kocur

*bajcik* - dla mnie dobre rozwiązanie dla kogoś przywiązanego do konkretnej działki, okolicy, a na dodatek lubiącego budowlany chaos  :wink: , bo w razie rozbudowy naprawdę się mieszka na budowie. Czyli musi moim zdaniem przeważyć sentyment do miejsca, bo ja po prostu sprzedałabym za mały dom i kupiła/wybudowała większy - w tą stronę ze sprzedażą nie powinno być kłopotu.

----------


## namira

moim zdaniem lepiej wybudować dwa mniejsze domy,niż jeden duży...

----------


## miloszenko

Jest w tym duzo prawdy. Ja mam teraz 120 m2, ale z 1 dzieckiem to korzystamy z polowy tego. Na szczesnie nie sluchalem innych, kotrzy wmawiali, ze musze miec jeszcze to i tamto i wtedy w 200 m2 bym sie nie zmiescil.

Bede budowal jescze jeden dom ok 75 m2, i tak sobie mysle: jakbym od razu budowal jakies 220 m2, to nic bym lepiej nie mial szans zrobic i wszyscy by sie dusili razem  :smile: 

Teraz budujac drugi juz dosc dobrze wiem co ile kosztuje, co warto miec i o wiele wiecej jestem w stanie zrobic sam.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kwitko

A ja myślę że lepszym rozwiązaniem niż rozbudowa jest zostawienie poddasza do wykończenia.

----------


## plusultra

miloszenko, a ten drugi dom dla siebie budujesz czy zamierzasz sprzedać? załóż dziennik  :smile:  Zdjęcia z budowy pierwszego obejrzałam z wypiekami :wink:  gont rewelacja!

----------


## miloszenko

> miloszenko, a ten drugi dom dla siebie budujesz czy zamierzasz sprzedać? załóż dziennik  Zdjęcia z budowy pierwszego obejrzałam z wypiekami gont rewelacja!


Dziennik bedzie na pewno  :smile:  Jak skoncze ten drugi to ktorys potem sprzedam, pewnie ten pierwszy bo wiekszy i bardziej przeplacony  :big tongue:  Drugi sprzedam jak juz wybuduje trzeci  :smile: 

Planuje w kwocie 120 tys postawic dom o pow. zabudowy 65 metrow, ok. 55 metrow na parterze, antresola i 1 sypialnia na gorze. Lacznie ok. 80 m2 pow. uzytkowej.

Dzisiaj mam 120 m2 i polowy z tego nie uzywam, zanim ew. model 2+2 bedzie wymagal dla kazdego oddzielnego pokoju to moj pierwszy dom by przeszedl pewnie kilka remontow.

Sciany i fundamenty planuje z thermomuru, bedzie szybko, dokladnie i szczelnie, nie bedzie problemow z cieplym montazem okna czy parapetu, nie wie nie jeszcze co dachem czy brac z thermomuru (srednie U z tego jest), tak czy inaczej dla oszczedzenia czasu i zapewnienia wiekszej szczelnosci na pewno bedzie izoacja nakrokwiowa na pelnym deskowaniu.

Wiem, ze powyzsze moze sie wydawac ekstrawagancja w tym watku, ale kwoty 200 tys to na bank nie przekrocze, chocbym z marmuru podlogi robil  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## plusultra

Miloszenko, My wiosną zaczynamy właśnie taki - 65 m pow. zabudowy  :smile:  Na górze tylko 2 pokoje. Minimum komunikacji sprawia, że na takim metrażu może być całkiem wygodnie. Nie zapomnij o pom. tech. - w małym domku to podstawa  :wink:  Nie można go zagracać, wszystko musi mieć swoje miejsce. W takim domku faktycznie - marmur nie marmur - po przeliczeniu przez metry nie wychodzi aż tak drogo  :wink:  I za to uwielbiam pomysł z małym domkiem: relatywnie małe koszty, mało pracy, działka choć nieduża zapewnia spory ogródek, tanie użytkowanie, niedużo sprzątania... remont też nie będzie tragedią...

----------


## subi

Witam wszystkich, jestem tu nowa więc proszę o wyrozumiałość :smile: 

Stoję przed bardzo trudnym wyborem; mianowicie kupić mieszkanie czy wybudować dom?
zaznaczam, że na działkę, projekt i przyłącza mam własne środki, reszta byłaby niestety w kredycie :sad: 

na mieszkanie kredyt byłby mniejszy i środki z działki przesunięte jako połowa wartości mieszkania, jednak rata kredytu za mieszkanie + czynsz = rata kredytu za dom

wstępnie oglądaliśmy z mężem projekty i na ten byśmy się zdecydowali: http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...yjemnej-2.html
zmieniając strop na lekki z blachodachówką

bardzo proszę o opinię na temat tego projektu no i oczywiście realne koszta związane z budową. 
Czy jest szansa na zamknięcie się w 200 tyś z wprowadzeniem?

----------


## DEZET

> Witam wszystkich, jestem tu nowa więc proszę o wyrozumiałość
> 
> Stoję przed bardzo trudnym wyborem; mianowicie kupić mieszkanie czy wybudować dom?
> zaznaczam, że na działkę, projekt i przyłącza mam własne środki, reszta byłaby niestety w kredycie
> 
> na mieszkanie kredyt byłby mniejszy i środki z działki przesunięte jako połowa wartości mieszkania, jednak rata kredytu za mieszkanie + czynsz = rata kredytu za dom
> 
> wstępnie oglądaliśmy z mężem projekty i na ten byśmy się zdecydowali: http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-domow/projekt-dom-przy-przyjemnej-2.html
> zmieniając strop na lekki z blachodachówką
> ...


Witaj subi. Myślę, że w 200tys. można się zmieścić budując ten domek- oczywiście bez działki. Jeśli coś możesz sam zrobić tym lepiej.
Rozważałbym zrobienie stropodachu(wiązary) zamiast stropu lanego- trzeba by przeliczyć, co wyjdzie taniej.
Weź pod uwagę, że wizualizacja, to nie to samo co dom w realu- ozdobników elewacji pewnie trzeba się pozbyć.
Mieszkanie łatwiej kupić, ale nie wiadomo na jakich sąsiadów trafisz- różnie bywa. 
Domek to sąsiad "daleko" za płotem, własny taras i ogródek i jak sam wiesz koszty utrzymania domu zbliżone do opłat za mieszkanie( w tym administracja ;-( )

----------


## plusultra

subi, ciężki orzech do  zgryzienia... kredyt to poważna sprawa... zależy czy działka jest daleko od miejsca pracy? Dojazdy plus kredyt to już może być spora suma. Jeśli marzysz o domu to może być tak, że kupisz mieszkanie, wyremontujesz czyli utopisz pieniądze, których przy sprzedaży nie odzyskasz a i tak będziesz myśleć o domu... Zobacz ten projekt ma 170 m2 dachu i ponad 130 m2 pow. zabudowy... taniej postawić dom z poddaszem użytkowym moim zdaniem. Ja mam taki projekt z drewnianym stropem (belki dwuteowe steico) w którym p.u. jest nieco większa a p. zabudowy - 65 m kw a pow dachu 100 m kw Jak znajdziesz dobrego architekta, który nie jest gadżeciarzem to zbudujesz energooszczędny domek, którego utrzymanie będzie mniej kosztować niż mieszkania w bloku.

----------


## DEZET

To o czym pisze plusultra o ew. dojazdach to prawda, ale z drugiej strony mieszkanie też może być daleko od pracy. Zdarza się, że przejazd w mieście dłużej trwa niż dojazd kilka km spoza miasta. 
Co do wyboru między parterówką a domkiem z poddaszem użytkowym: tu są pełnowymiarowe pokoje, poddasze to skosy.
Większy koszt dachu może zrównoważyć mniejsza powierzchnia ścian zewnętrznych, ich izolacji cieplnej, brak okien dachowych, inny sposób ułożenia izolacji cieplnej, itd. Jednak bez policzenia i własnych preferencji inwestora możemy gdybać, co będzie lepsze.

----------


## subi

działka jest w mieście i dostęp do wszystkich mediów, 2 km od szkoły, 3 km od pracy żony, 5 km od mojej  :smile:  więc układ idealny
mieszkania i tak byśmy szukali na os. w którym mieszkamy obecnie (też mamy wszędzie blisko), niestety jest to najdroższe osiedle w Radomiu  :sad:  za 50m2 trzeba zapłacić 150/160 tyś i mieszkania bez rewelacji więc remont raczej konieczny. trochę nas straszą kosztami utrzymania (prąd, gaz, woda) jednak opłaty w bloku są takie same, zdajemy sobie sprawę, że za sezon grzewczy trzeba zapłacić więcej. Proszę o info. jak to jest z tymi opłatami, czy po przeprowadzce z bloku do domu odczuliście dużą różnicę w kosztach?

----------


## maro78

Jak wcześniej pisałem będziemy stawiać mały parterowy domek pow użytkowa 70m2 ,pracownia z500 projekt z78.Mam wycenę dwóch firm na stan developerski i koszt wychodzi 120tys w tym robocizna ponad 40tys.Wychodzi że samemu w 130 tyś się zamknę jak zakładałem wcześniej.

----------


## sylwetkajablucho

Witam wszystkich,
przekopałam się przez 250stron tego tematu i już na razie nie dam rady więcej.
Zauważyłam, że przynajmniej raz przewinął się temat domku z241 z pracowni z500 ale bez szczegółów.
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z241,Dom-part...ploatacji.html

Ale może od początku. Działkę już mamy, prąd 5m od granicy a woda na działce. Kanaliz. nie ma ale to dla nas nieistotne. Bardzo zainteresował mnie ten projekt i w zasadzie spełnia nasze wszystkie warunki odnośnie rozkładu i powierzchni pomieszczeń. Mam jednak kilka pytań.
Uprzedzam komentarze, jestem laikiem, dopiero przygotowuję się do budowy i czytam, czytam, czytam...
1. Jakie ogrzewanie doradzilibyście w tym domku? Węgiel, pelety, drewno itp. nie wchodzi w rachubę, gazu nie ma w pobliżu, na pompę ciepła mnie nie stać. Zostaje gaz płynny, olej opałowy, albo prąd. I co tu wybrać?
2. Nie będę oryginalna, ale czy zmieszczę się w 200tys. zł? Nie licząc przyłączy, działki oraz umeblowania. Męża wujek ma firmę budowlaną, więc robocizna SSZ byłaby tańsza - Mężu i teściu jako ludzie od czarnej roboty do pomocy. Do instalacji musielibyśmy szukać fachowców (nie mamy w rodzinie hydraulików, czy elektryków). Wykończeniówkę samodzielnie (męzu pracował kiedyś w wykończeniach). 

Będę wdzięczna za dobrą radę  :smile:

----------


## adamzzz

Ze ktoś Ci będzie robił taniej tylko dlatego ze to wujek to bym na to zbyt nie liczył. Budowa to nie jest pomoc kilkudniowa tylko praca na kilka miesięcy. Każdy ma rodzine ktora trzeba utrzymać a z takich rodzinnych interesów zwykle jest wiecej kłopotu niż zysku. Pomysl gdy cos nie będzie zrobione jak trzeba to pójdziesz do wujka i go opiepszysz? Wątpię. 
Co do ogrzewania to radzę zainteresować sie pompami ciepla. Sam myślałem ze to kosmiczne drogie ale jak ktoś poszuka to nie dużym nakładem mozna to zrealizować. Pompa daje chyba najniższe koszta eksploatacji. Jak niektórzy podają jest 2xtansza w eksploatacji od gazu ziemnego.
Zaintesuj sie firma ppc ecopower oni maja naprawdę przyzwoite ceny

----------


## pawko_

> Zaintesuj sie firma ppc ecopower oni maja naprawdę przyzwoite ceny


Nie da się już czytać tych reklam pompiarzy w każdym wątku. 

Co do projektu z241 myslę, że spokojnie wybudujesz stan deweloperski i jeszcze trochę zostanie  :smile:

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

Jeszcze jak mężu dużo zrobiu samu to napewno się uda  :Smile:

----------


## sylwetkajablucho

> Ze ktoś Ci będzie robił taniej tylko dlatego ze to wujek to bym na to zbyt nie liczył. Budowa to nie jest pomoc kilkudniowa tylko praca na kilka miesięcy. Każdy ma rodzine ktora trzeba utrzymać a z takich rodzinnych interesów zwykle jest wiecej kłopotu niż zysku. Pomysl gdy cos nie będzie zrobione jak trzeba to pójdziesz do wujka i go opiepszysz? Wątpię. 
> Co do ogrzewania to radzę zainteresować sie pompami ciepla. Sam myślałem ze to kosmiczne drogie ale jak ktoś poszuka to nie dużym nakładem mozna to zrealizować. Pompa daje chyba najniższe koszta eksploatacji. Jak niektórzy podają jest 2xtansza w eksploatacji od gazu ziemnego.
> Zaintesuj sie firma ppc ecopower oni maja naprawdę przyzwoite ceny



Rozumiem o co Ci chodzi, zapewne masz rację, ale weź pod uwagę kilka czynników. Nawet gdyby nie wziął taniej to i tak: 
może nam posłużyć dobrą i fachową radą w razie jakichś problemów;
po to tam byliby mąż i teść, żeby kontrolować czy czegoś nie partolą.

Jeśli chodzi o pompy, zajrzałam na ich stronę. Faktycznie pompy niedrogie, ale dolicz do tego odwierty pod dolne źródło, cały osprzęt, instalację podłogówki domu to wyjdzie lekką ręką 30 tyś. Za ogrzewanie elektryczne zapłaciłabym max 10tys. Wprawdzie prądem wyjdzie drożej, ale przy małym domku różnice chyba nie będą zatrważające.
Poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę.

----------


## sylwetkajablucho

> Jeszcze jak mężu dużo zrobiu samu to napewno się uda


Heh, dzięki za wiarę w mego męża  :smile:

----------


## bowess

> Proszę o info. jak to jest z tymi opłatami, czy po przeprowadzce z bloku do domu odczuliście dużą różnicę w kosztach?


Tak *subi* - odczułam dużą różnicę w kosztach. Oczywiście wszystko zależy z jakiego mieszkania do jakiego domu jest przeprowadzka. My mieszkaliśmy w starym budownictwie i mieszkanie było po prostu absurdalnie kosztowne w utrzymaniu, a dom postawiliśmy mały i energooszczędny.
Krótko mówiąc - teraz robię komplet opłat (gaz, prąd, woda, śmieci, tv, internet, podatek, nawet komórki mogę w to wliczyć) za kwotę, którą w mieszkaniu pochłaniał czynsz, woda i śmieci, wszystko inne stanowiło już nadwyżkę. Mieszkanie 67m2, dom 107 (125 po podłogach).
Jednak zazwyczaj ludzie mają droższe utrzymanie domu - po pierwsze budują większe domy (na przykład przejście jest z mieszkania 50m2 do domu 150 użytkowej + garaż, co daje około 200m do ogrzania i oświetlenia), po drugie mieli mieszkania z niewysokim czynszem, po trzecie na przykład moi starsi znajomi w bloku płacili ryczałtowo za wodę, stałą opłatę za wywóz śmieci (nie jestem pewna, czy za gaz do kuchenki też nie mieli ryczałtu), a w domu już nie ma ryczałtów.  :smile: 

*sylwetkajablucho* w kwestii ogrzewania trudno mi doradzić. W moim odczuciu domek jest trochę za duży na prąd i trochę za mały na pompę ciepła. Ze względu na taniość instalacji skłaniałabym się ku prądowi + ewentualne dogrzewanie kominkiem lub kozą (chyba koza praktyczniejsza).
200 tysięcy to budżet na skromny styk, czyli do zrobienia, ale cały czas z kalkulatorem w ręku, ile się da samemu, to samemu, no i wykończenie skromne. Coś nie mogę załapać, jak tu jest z metrażem - jak się przemnoży boki, to jest te 115, a po zsumowaniu pomieszczeń wychodzi niecałe 92,7. Ki diabeł? Ściany i komin zajmują ponad 22m2?

----------


## adamzzz

> Nie da się już czytać tych reklam pompiarzy w każdym wątku.


 Nie jestem ani sprzedawca ani nie mam żadnego związku z ta firma. Poprostu dostałem od nich bardzo dobra wycenę i chciałbym tym obalić mit o drogości tego rozwiązania. Poprostu chciałem pomoc. Chyba ze ty proponujesz co innego? ile kosztuje instalacja i eksploatacja np kotła olejowego?
Przy małym domu to sie go najbardziej opłaca dobrze docieplić i grzać prądem w taniej taryfie. Z drugiej strony to trzeba by pomyśleć o przyszłości bo jak by nie patrzeć teraz wydamy  3 razy tyle ale pózniej  w eksploatacji jest 3razy taniej.  
Zrób wodna podlogowki w domu i kociol elektryczny. Jak będziesz mieć kasę to sobie pompę zamontujesz

----------


## sylwetkajablucho

> Tak *subi* - 
> 
> *sylwetkajablucho* w kwestii ogrzewania trudno mi doradzić. W moim odczuciu domek jest trochę za duży na prąd i trochę za mały na pompę ciepła. Ze względu na taniość instalacji skłaniałabym się ku prądowi + ewentualne dogrzewanie kominkiem lub kozą (chyba koza praktyczniejsza).
> 200 tysięcy to budżet na skromny styk, czyli do zrobienia, ale cały czas z kalkulatorem w ręku, ile się da samemu, to samemu, no i wykończenie skromne. Coś nie mogę załapać, jak tu jest z metrażem - jak się przemnoży boki, to jest te 115, a po zsumowaniu pomieszczeń wychodzi niecałe 92,7. Ki diabeł? Ściany i komin zajmują ponad 22m2?


Te 92 to wykończone pomieszczenia po podłodze, a 115 to obrys na zewnątrz, czyli różnica to powierzchnia pod ścianami w całym domku.
Też skłaniam się ku prądowi. Ale z kolei chcę też zrezygnować w kominów, więc dogrzewanie kozą odpada. Za to myślałam o rekuperacji. To trochę obniżyłoby koszty wykonania no i kominy niepotrzebne. 

adamzzz
wiem, że chciałeś pomóc, doceniam. Każdy ma prawo wyrazić swoje zdanie. Na razie zbieram możliwości i opinie. Wszystko sobie policzę na spokojnie i zdecyduję. 

A na temat gazu z butli nikt się nie wypowiadał. Jest sens takiego rozwiązania?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A na temat gazu z butli nikt się nie wypowiadał. Jest sens takiego rozwiązania?


Szkoda zachodu.
Zakup butli + instalacja przy cenie 2zł od litra daje 30gr za kwh. Przy wypożyczeniu butli podobno liczą 3zł, kwh wychodzi 45gr.

----------


## adamzzz

Gaz z butli to jest ostatnie w co bym sie pakował. Na temat kosztow poczytaj  na forum. Mnóstwo osób z tego rezygnowało bo drogo wychodziło.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Gaz z butli to jest ostatnie w co bym sie pakował. Na temat kosztow poczytaj  na forum. Mnóstwo osób z tego rezygnowało bo drogo wychodziło.


Jeśli masz własną butle, koszty podobne do grzania prądem w II taryfie. Przy wypożyczonej  :cry:

----------


## bowess

> Te 92 to wykończone pomieszczenia po podłodze, a 115 to obrys na zewnątrz, czyli różnica to powierzchnia pod ścianami w całym domku.


No właśnie ta różnica mnie zaskakuje - 22m2 zeżarły ściany? Mam nadzieję, że to tylko jakiś drobny błąd w opisie projektu, przekręcona liczba, czy coś.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> No właśnie ta różnica mnie zaskakuje - 22m2 zeżarły ściany? Mam nadzieję, że to tylko jakiś drobny błąd w opisie projektu, przekręcona liczba, czy coś.


Tak, 22 m2 jest prawdziwe.
Policz długość ścian zewnętrznych i przemnóż przez grubość (u mnie 45cm), dodaj długość x grubość wewnętrznych. Wyjdzie.

----------


## adamzzz

> Jeśli masz własną butle, koszty podobne do grzania prądem w II taryfie. Przy wypożyczonej


A koszt instalacji?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A koszt instalacji?


Pisałem wcześniej. 

Nie opłaca się. Taniej i szybciej wyjdzie prąd w II taryfie.

----------


## bowess

> Tak, 22 m2 jest prawdziwe.
> Policz długość ścian zewnętrznych i przemnóż przez grubość (u mnie 45cm), dodaj długość x grubość wewnętrznych. Wyjdzie.


Rzeczywiście, mój błąd. Same zewnętrzne ściany robią ponad 17m2.

----------


## sylwetkajablucho

Chyba trochę odeszliśmy od tematu wątku.  :no:  przeniosę się z tymi rozważaniami na wątki instalacyjne. Dodam tylko (zapomniałam wcześniej), że gaz z butli mógłby być rozwiązaniem przejściowym, aż do wybudowania nitki gazu bliżej nas. Tylko pytanie czy dożyję tego dnia  :big tongue: 
Wracając do tematu i podsumowując moje pytanie o z241. Powinno mi się udać zmieścić w 200tys.zł. Obniżę sobie koszty budowy poprzez drobne modyfikacje projektu typu rezygnacja z kominów okna fixy no i duuuuuży wkład pracy własnej oczywiście.

----------


## adamzzz

Jest to jeden z tych projektów które jeśli sie uprzemy to powinnismy sie zmieścić w tytulowych 200 tys. Bardzo fajna prosta bryła, bez udziwnien i innych niepotrzebnych rzeczy. Prosty w wykonaniu a co za tym idzie mniej błędów mozna popełnić przy budowie. Tanim kosztem mozna doprowadzic do stanu w ktorym bedzie Was stac na grzanie pradem. Jesli uzywacie duzo CWU jej koszt przy grzaniu prądem będzie dość duży I tu Mozna by sie zastanowic nad sensem taniej PC. Wywalić komin oraz to okno  na krótkiej ścianie w sypialni. Wentylacje mechaniczna mozna oprzeć na taniej lunie 200. Ściany z tego co najtańsze w waszej okolicy. Na to dać jakieś 20 cm styropianu. Przy tej powierzchni to dobrze by było wygospodarować kawałek strychu. 
Przede wszystkim to musi być duży wkład Waszej pracy.

----------


## sylwetkajablucho

> Jest to jeden z tych projektów które jeśli sie uprzemy to powinnismy sie zmieścić w tytulowych 200 tys. Bardzo fajna prosta bryła, bez udziwnien i innych niepotrzebnych rzeczy. Prosty w wykonaniu a co za tym idzie mniej błędów mozna popełnić przy budowie. Tanim kosztem mozna doprowadzic do stanu w ktorym bedzie Was stac na grzanie pradem. Jesli uzywacie duzo CWU jej koszt przy grzaniu prądem będzie dość duży I tu Mozna by sie zastanowic nad sensem taniej PC. Wywalić komin oraz to okno  na krótkiej ścianie w sypialni. Wentylacje mechaniczna mozna oprzeć na taniej lunie 200. Ściany z tego co najtańsze w waszej okolicy. Na to dać jakieś 20 cm styropianu. Przy tej powierzchni to dobrze by było wygospodarować kawałek strychu. 
> Przede wszystkim to musi być duży wkład Waszej pracy.


Tak, właśnie między innymi tymi względami się kierowaliśmy wybierając ten projekt. Wody nie zużywamy dużo, ale gdy rodzina się powiększy ilość wzrośnie. Więc faktycznie  myślimy o taniej powietrznej pompie ciepła.

----------


## rewop

Witam i od razu pozdrawiam, gdyż to pierwszy mój post na forum.
Ciężko przebrnąć przez cały temat  :smile: 
Planuje budowę małego domku, Przejrzałem dziesiątki projektów, prześledziłem dyskusje na forach, w tym i ten wątek. Jak na razie mam na uwadze następujące projekty:
http://www.slonecznedomy.pl/pl/Projekty-domow/Okinawa
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/szpak
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/sloneczny-z-garazem
http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-anul...arazem-SLL1024

Musi to być domek parterowy. Ale jak wskazuje temat wątku szukam najtańszej opcji  :smile:  Nie potrzebuję dodatkowego WC (będzie do usunięcia), kominka...
Mam do Was pytanie odnośnie ogrzewania: czy w przypadku w/w domów jest opłacalne "wchodzenie" w ogrzewanie elektryczne? Czy jednak paliwo stałe? (innych możliwości nie mam). Domek byłby na 2 osoby, w przyszłości może + 1.

Pozdrawiam i z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi

----------


## Kwitko

Garaż też do usunięcia?
Wybrałeś domki wale nie najmniejsze. Czy na dwie osoby potrzebne Wam aż 4 pokoje?

----------


## jareko

a jak się pokłócą ?  :wink: 
i obie rodziny przyjadą na mediacje?  :wink:

----------


## rewop

> Garaż też do usunięcia?
> Wybrałeś domki wale nie najmniejsze. Czy na dwie osoby potrzebne Wam aż 4 pokoje?


Dobrze, aby garaż był, ale nie wszystkie małe domki mają "w zestawie".
Wiem, że nie są najmniejsze, ale naprawdę, niżej nie mogę zejść, ale długo by tłumaczyć  :smile:  Pytam jak najbardziej poważnie.
Wszystkie rozkłady są dla mnie OK, (ta ANULKA już odstaje wielkością), jeśli są jakieś znaczące różnice w potencjalnych kosztach budowy to będę wdzięczny za sugestie.




> a jak się pokłócą ? 
> i obie rodziny przyjadą na mediacje?


lubię ten tutejszy forumowy humor  :smile:

----------


## jareko

> ...lubię ten tutejszy forumowy humor


Ja też  :smile: 
Ale na serio - poruszasz temat w wątku o tanim by nie powiedzieć, najtańszym budowaniu domu - a nic nie generuje kosztów jak wybór projektu, Twoje własne oczekiwania wobec domu, czego tak naprawdę chcesz i czego wymagasz. Przy tych rozważaniach musisz przyjąć fakt, że nie będąc krezusem finansowym musisz zasuwać na spłatę kredytu tym samym będziesz gościem w domu przez najbliższe ście lat - chyba że wygrasz w Lotto - czego Ci życzę
Garaż - powraca temat potrzeby jego posiadania by tylko d... posadzić na ciepłej tapicerce  a tą kasę możesz wydać na 20-30% wydatków na budowę domu a może i jeszcze więcej. Bryka urasta do najważniejszego domownika i już widzę jak to wszyscy posiadacze garaży sami naprawiają swe samochody hi hi hi

----------


## jareko

idąc dalej moim torem budowania
Nie ma co wierzyć w to, że nasze pociechy pozostaną z nami i dom zamieni się w wielopokoleniowy - zmienia się świat, zmieniają się relacje miedzy rodzicami, nie jeden dom po kilku latach od zamieszkania świeci pustką ponad połowy niewykorzystanych pomieszczeń które trzeba grzać a jakoś sprzedać szkoda bo to przecież nasza krwawica i jakże często jeszcze nie spłacona
Z wiekiem starzejemy się, wchodzenie po schodach zaczyna nam sprawiać kłopot - schody zajmują sporo miejsca ale MUSZĄ być wygodne nawet kosztem kilku metrów zabranych z powierzchni kondygnacji.
Instalacje skupione a nie roztrzepane po domu niepotrzebnie komplikując instalację wodną i kanalizacyjną
I sprawa chyba najważniejsza - mając dom codzienne życie wygląda inaczej
Od wiosny do jesieni realnie żyje się poza domem - korzysta się z kuchni, kibelka i na noc z sypialni a resztę dnia spędza się na dworze, stąd już wiem, że na parterze będą drzwi wejściowe i HS-y, na tym akurat nie zamierzam oszczędzać bo to dla mnie podstawa późniejszego użytkowania pomieszczeń w połączeniu z ogrodem, mogę mieć gumoleum zamiast gresu ale okna muszą byc funkcjonalne i dobre
A zima.... powiedzcie sami, wraca się z roboty, ciemno, zimno i nic się nie chce tylko przytulić się i.............

Pamiętam pierwszą przymiarkę do swojej chałupy, później mniejsza o 50% a i tak wyszła za duża, choć w świetle rozbicia jej na dwa oddzielne lokale mieszkalne po rozwodzie miało to sens - ale nikt rozwodu nie zakłada zaczynając budowę  :wink: 
Teraźniejsze projekt skrojony jest na realne potrzeby rodziny 2+1 bez rozbudowy  :wink:  do 2+2 i nie zakładam, że syn będzie się nas trzymał aż do naszej śmierci

Sorki, tak mnie naszło na pofilozofowanie  :wink:

----------


## compi

Nie chcę na siłę forsować potrzeby budowania garażu, ale widzę u siebie, jak bardzo się przydaje oprócz spraw samochodowych. Na solidnym stelażu do którego zamontowałem prowadnice bramy, powstał z desek pod sufitem mały regał na koła zapasowe, jakieś minirusztowanie i inne długie bzdety. Na ścianach wisi rower, drabiny, wieszak ze szczotkami, stoją pod ścianą regały, solidny spory stół stalowy, mam miejsce na jakies wiadra, porządny duży zlew i miejsce na brykiet do kominka. Oceniam, że gdyby tak zrezygnować z pełnego garażu, a zrobić jego połówkę to raczej byłby spory kłopot aby to wszystko tam ulokować. A to raptem niecałe 20m2. Taniej byłoby o bramę i napęd i kilka metrów kw. mniej ścian, stropu i dachu.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

I serio uważasz, że warto wydawać 40-50 000 PLN tylko po to, by rower, drabiny, szczotki, wiadra, brykiet do kominka miały ciepło i sucho? Nie wystarczy wydać 1 000 PLN na blaszany garaż by miały tylko sucho?

----------


## dr_au

Sam walczyłem z garażem i w końcu się poddałem. Trzeba gdziś trzymać rupiecie i nie zawsze blaszak to rozwiązanie. Po prostu kwestia budżetu i priorytetów.

----------


## bowess

Jak na dwójkę stałych mieszkańców to faktycznie spore domki, ale widocznie takie mają być. Sama znam parę, która w domku na stare lata ma trzy sypialnie, bo w wakacje co roku odwiedza ich córka z mężem i dzieckiem na stałe mieszkająca w Anglii. Hotel zapewne byłby tańszy niż wybudowanie i utrzymanie tych dodatkowych sypialni, ale to mała miejscowość i hotelu nie ma.  :smile: 

Z pokazanych projektów podoba mi się najbardziej Okinawa - najmniej metrów poszło na komunikację, jest wyróżniona wielkością sypialnia główna (na tyle spora, że można pomyśleć nawet o zrobieniu garderoby za wezgłowiem łóżka), kuchnia niewielka, ale ustawna i da się w niej to i owo zrobić.

----------


## margaretta81

No z tym garażem to różnie bywa. Jednak, jeżeli działka pozwalałaby na to, żeby postawić dodatkowe pomieszczenie gospodarcze (na początek garaż blaszany) to nawet bym się nie zastanawiała nad tym. Koszy budowy domu z garażem a bez są znaczne. ja np. mam maleńką dzialkę i oprócz domu nic tam nie wejdzie, bo inaczej nie będę mieć ogródka, który i tak jest maleńki a jakby tego było mało muszę wygospodarować dwa miejsca postojowe bo tak mam w PZP. Więc to wszystko zależy od warunków i funduszy. A propos, co myślicie o tym domu i o ewentualnych kosztach na jego budowę? http://www.dominanta.pl/oferta/rusalka.html To już mój 3 typ  :tongue:  :wink:  a co :smile: . Jak większość tutaj na forum szukam oszczędności, ale garaż musi być! :wink:

----------


## arkadiuszcz

> Nie wystarczy wydać 1 000 PLN na blaszany garaż by miały tylko sucho?


Co do tego tysiąca to bym się zastanowił. Najtańszy garaż kosztuje +-1400, i ma wymiary 3mx5m, więc o trzymaniu samochodu większego jak seicento można zapomnieć, a o graciarni nawet nie pomyślę. Większe garaże wymagają dopłaty, i nagle z 1000zł robi się 4000zł. Pod garażem blaszanym trzeba ułożyć kostkę, wylać jakąś wylewkę, czy w jakiś inny sposób utwardzić plac, co daje drugie 3-4 tys zł.
I za jedyne 7-8 tys zł mamy blaszak, w którym latem jest 60 stopni, a w zimie tak samo zimno jak na zewnątrz, jedynie szyby nie zamarzają.

----------


## jareko

wyraziłem tylko swój pogląd na temat sensu wydatkowania kasy na garaż będący związanym z bryłą budynku w przypadku cięcia kosztów by chałupa nie zarżnęła nas do emerytury bądź następnego pokolenia.
Wyrosłem z dłubania przy samochodzie nawet gdy mam 20 stopni w garażu, poza tym większości rzeczy przy dzisiejszych autach i tak sam nie zrobię, wygodę i ciepło i co najważniejsze ciepły silnik, zagwarantuje mi webasto na 230V za ok 2.500 zeta bądź webasto na paliwo za ok 5.500 mające jeszcze tą zaletę że działa nie tylko przy domu ale wszędzie 
Odśnieżanie i skrobanie szyb załatwia mi wiata pod która teraz stawiam auto i to mnie ostatecznie przekonało do rezygnacji z garażu w bryle domu - dla mnie to bezsensowny wydatek a szopkę na narzędzia i rowery zagwarantuje pomieszczono na końcu wiaty zbite z desek za śmieszne pieniążki
Każdy zrobi jak uważa i na ile go stać - w wątku domu do 200 tyś w mej ocenie garaż to zbytek przesady i chciałbym zobaczyć te gara że wybudowane za 4-5 tyś zl  :wink:

----------


## compi

Odp. do Krzysztof Lis. Chyba nie zrozumielismy się. Rozpatrując pomieszczenie gospodarcze czy garaż nie można patrzeć na to zero-jedynkowo i to próbowałem uzasadnić. Mnie tyle ile napisałeś garaż nie wyniósł. Miałem go praktycznie gotowego na etapie SSZ i oceniam koszt 20m2 na góra 20 tysięcy razem z bramą i płytkami. Nie było posadzek bo mam pełną wyrównaną zaprawą płytę(tu nad samą kostką na podbudowie były dylematy/byłoby jeszcze taniej). Nie mam zamiaru forsować na siłę koncepcji garażu w bryle domu. Jeśli ktoś potrzebuje tylko składzik to ok. Ja w blaszaku stołu z narzędziami pod spodem, zlewu, drogiego roweru z amortyzatorami czułymi na mróz nie mógłbym trzymać.  Budując dom samodzielnie i wykańczając go, nawet teraz gdy już mieszkamy, nie wyobrażam sobie nie mieć zdatnego w miarę ciepłego miejsca do często brudnej pracy. Każdego następnego samochodu wyposażać w webasto też nie chcę. Na gazie nie jeżdżę, akumulator mam ok, a i tak widzę różnicę  w spalaniu, odpalaniu w mrozy i komforcie w porównaniu do drugiego samochodu którym jeżdżą mieszkające z nami dzieci.  I początkowo patrzyłem na garaż przez pryzmat zimy. Przyznam że teraz lato jest równie miłe, gdy klima pracuje już podczas wyjeżdżania. Może mam już swoje lata i na komfort patrzę też inaczej? Kiedyś nie zastanawiałem się nawet czy na lód na ryby jechać : D. Poza tym blaszak, pomimo tego że działka jest spora, nie zostałby zaakceptowany przez rodzinę, więc większe pom. gosp. i tak musiałoby zostać zaprojektowane. Samo miejsce na drewutnię było obgadywane kilka miesięcy, więc wizualnie odpada, ale to nie jest może zbyt mocny argument gdy się tnie koszty. Podsumowując: wątek jest o domu do 200 tysięcy. Koncepcja garażu się w nim raczej nie mieści i tu nie ma o czym dyskutować. Jeśli jednak nie uwzględni się w nim miejsca na kosiarkę, kosę narzędzia ogrodnicze, rower, drabinę, jakieś opony, koła i mnóstwo innych potrzebnych rzeczy to blaszak lub coś bardziej estetycznego jest niezbędny i trzeba go wpasować w działkę już na etapie wyboru projektu.

----------


## bury_kocur

My mamy inny jeszcze pomysł na garaż. Ponieważ na naszej działce się zwyczajnie nie mieści (mamy chyba najmniejszą na forum  :wink: ), ledwo wcisnęliśmy jedno wymagane planem miejsce postojowe, a dom niepodpiwniczony i bez strychu, postanowiliśmy kupić garaż w mieście. Garaż w kompleksie na obrzeżach kiedyś był fajną sprawą, teraz wiele stoi nieużywanych, a można je kupić za 2-3 tys. Podatek rocznie - kilkadziesiąt złotych. Uznaliśmy, że na rupiecie, rzeczy używane raz - dwa razy w roku lub rzadziej będzie w sam raz. Dom też w mieście, więc po te kilka zapasowych krzeseł na wielkie przyjęcie, ozdoby choinkowe czy rowerek, do którego dorosło kolejne dziecko można się przejechać parę km.

----------


## sylwetkajablucho

Rewop

A myślałeś o z241 lub z7 z pracowni z500?
z7 jest jeszcze ciut mniejsze ale rozkład pomieszczeń jest podobny.

----------


## RD2011

Witaj rewop !

Podobnie ja Ty planuje  budowę  domku do 200tyśzł Długo 
szukałam projektu gotowego, czytałam wiele -( nawiasem mówiąc cały ten  wątek)
i jeszcze inne, aktualnie ważne  wątki ,no  i obecnie mam Warunki Zabudowy
(WZ)  na  projekt domu Okinawę .

W  całości  podpisuję  się  pod wypowiedziami Arturo 72 i jareko !!

Garaż  to  będzie  wiata  obok domku, która będzie pełniła , również 
inne  obowiązki - do składowania potrzebnych  rzeczy.
Obecnie mieszkam w domku z piwnicą i garażem w bryle domu,
moje zdanie - nigdy więcej piwnicy i garażu tak jak mam.

Powtarzam to jest  moje  zdanie!

W  Okinawie zrobię  ogrzewanie  elektryczne podłogowe po  całości.
teraz palę miałem w niby super piecu , nie ma głupich !
Wystarczy mi tego  starania o wszystko ,związane z tego typu
ogrzewaniem.
Tak chcę kozę , ale już  przygotowuję  i  sezonuję drzewo do  kominka,
choć do  budowy i  zamieszkania w Okinawie ,jeszcze trochę  czasu  upłynie :smile: 

Jak  rozpoczną  się  koszty z pewnością podzielę  się doświadczeniami.

Pozdrawiam i  życzę jak  najlepszego  wyboru projektu i  budowania ! :smile:

----------


## rewop

> Jak na dwójkę stałych mieszkańców to faktycznie spore domki, ale widocznie takie mają być. [CIACH]. 
> Z pokazanych projektów podoba mi się najbardziej Okinawa - najmniej metrów poszło na komunikację, jest wyróżniona wielkością sypialnia główna (na tyle spora, że można pomyśleć nawet o zrobieniu garderoby za wezgłowiem łóżka), kuchnia niewielka, ale ustawna i da się w niej to i owo zrobić.


Dwójka, będzie trójka stałych...  :smile:  Nie odbierajcie nas jako emerytów  :wink: 
Szukałem projektu, aby przy tej powierzchni były tylko 2 sypialnie /pokoje/, ale praktycznie we wszystkich 'wciskają' po 3 niewielkie (w tej OKINAWIE to wyjątek).

----------


## sylwetkajablucho

> Dwójka, będzie trójka stałych...  Nie odbierajcie nas jako emerytów 
> Szukałem projektu, aby przy tej powierzchni były tylko 2 sypialnie /pokoje/, ale praktycznie we wszystkich 'wciskają' po 3 niewielkie (w tej OKINAWIE to wyjątek).


Przecież możesz zmienić 3 sypialnie na 2. Wystarczy przesunąć i/lub zlikwidować ścianki działowe i już. W większości takich małych domków nie ma w środku za dużo ścian nośnych więc nie ma z tym problemu.

----------


## rewop

> Przecież możesz zmienić 3 sypialnie na 2. Wystarczy przesunąć i/lub zlikwidować ścianki działowe i już. W większości takich małych domków nie ma w środku za dużo ścian nośnych więc nie ma z tym problemu.


Oczywiście, że bierzemy pod uwagę, ale w tych małych projektach przerabiając 3 na 2 wychodzą jakieś 'niepraktycznie' tj. długie i wąskie.
Nic, nie będę zasypywał tutaj tematu, tylko obserwował. Decyzję trzeba będzie podjąć samemu  :smile: 
Poza Okinawą najbardziej podoba nam się projekt Słonecznego bez garażu, po zlikwidowaniu kominka i małego WC. Szkoda tylko, że są 3 a nie 2 pokoje.
Po podjęciu decyzji ostatecznej dam znać na czym stanęło  :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Yacky

Witam
chciałem tylko powiedzieć, że też uważam 200 tys. za zbyt niską kwotę. Jestem w podobnej sytuacji - na wiosnę budowa - ok. 150m, ale planuję zmieścić się w kwocie 300 tys. Wiem ze będzie ciężko, ale chyba nie jest to nierealne. Z wyliczeń na forum 800-1000 za SSO - u firma wyliczyła 140 tys, wiec chyba nie jest najgorzej. Działkę już miałem wcześniej, ale uzbrajałem ją sam, potem cała dokumentacja, więc wiem ile czasu i pieniędzy to kosztuje.

----------


## lukep3

> Witam
> chciałem tylko powiedzieć, że też uważam 200 tys. za zbyt niską kwotę. Jestem w podobnej sytuacji - na wiosnę budowa - ok. 150m, ale planuję zmieścić się w kwocie 300 tys. Wiem ze będzie ciężko, ale chyba nie jest to nierealne. Z wyliczeń na forum 800-1000 za SSO - u firma wyliczyła 140 tys, wiec chyba nie jest najgorzej. Działkę już miałem wcześniej, ale uzbrajałem ją sam, potem cała dokumentacja, więc wiem ile czasu i pieniędzy to kosztuje.


Wg mnie z całkowitą pracą własną da się i za 200 tys postawić 150 m2 ....i samochód za 30 tys nowy się też kupi - reszta to tylko upodobania, wymagania no i oczywiście zasobność portfela; dla jednego to będzie cud świata a dla innego coś co przypomina tylko dom/samochód, i tyle...
pozdrawiam

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Sam walczyłem z garażem i w końcu się poddałem. Trzeba gdziś trzymać rupiecie i nie zawsze blaszak to rozwiązanie. Po prostu kwestia budżetu i priorytetów.


Kiedy na przykład ten blaszak nie jest rozwiązaniem i koniecznie trzeba budować dla kosiarki czy roweru cały domek?




> Co do tego tysiąca to bym się zastanowił. Najtańszy garaż kosztuje +-1400, i ma wymiary 3mx5m, więc o trzymaniu samochodu większego jak seicento można zapomnieć


W garażu 3x5 to ja bym mój samochód kempingowy zaparkował, a do tego zostałoby mi jeszcze pół metra na długości i metr na szerokości.

Ale to ja. Niektórzy potrzebują na punto minimum 5x7 metrów i ja to rozumiem. 




> Pod garażem blaszanym trzeba ułożyć kostkę, wylać jakąś wylewkę, czy w jakiś inny sposób utwardzić plac, co daje drugie 3-4 tys zł.
> I za jedyne 7-8 tys zł mamy blaszak, w którym latem jest 60 stopni, a w zimie tak samo zimno jak na zewnątrz, jedynie szyby nie zamarzają.


Ale serio *trzeba* ułożyć tę kostkę czy wylać wylewkę? I jakiej grubości? Bo te 3 000 dla 15 m2 to tak, jakbyś robił wylewkę na metr grubą...

Jeśli masz ochotę zbudować swojemu samochodzikowi małe mieszkanko, to przecież nie problem. Kto bogatemu zabroni?




> Podsumowując: wątek jest o domu do 200 tysięcy. Koncepcja garażu się w nim raczej nie mieści i tu nie ma o czym dyskutować. Jeśli jednak nie uwzględni się w nim miejsca na kosiarkę, kosę narzędzia ogrodnicze, rower, drabinę, jakieś opony, koła i mnóstwo innych potrzebnych rzeczy to blaszak lub coś bardziej estetycznego jest niezbędny i trzeba go wpasować w działkę już na etapie wyboru projektu.


Nie sposób się z Tobą nie zgodzić.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam
> chciałem tylko powiedzieć, że też uważam 200 tys. za zbyt niską kwotę. Jestem w podobnej sytuacji - na wiosnę budowa - ok. 150m, ale planuję zmieścić się w kwocie 300 tys. Wiem ze będzie ciężko, ale chyba nie jest to nierealne. Z wyliczeń na forum 800-1000 za SSO - u firma wyliczyła 140 tys, wiec chyba nie jest najgorzej. Działkę już miałem wcześniej, ale uzbrajałem ją sam, potem cała dokumentacja, więc wiem ile czasu i pieniędzy to kosztuje.


SSO to najmniejszy problem. U mnie parter zabudowy ma ok.152m2( z garażem) i za niewiele więcej niż 140k mam SSZ- no cóż praca własna, a i materiały nie najtańsze  :wink:  Jeśli sam nic nie zrobisz, to ta 300-tka pęknie bez problemu.

O garażach wielokrotnie tu dyskutowano. Koszt to min.15k, więc każdy musi wybrać, czy chce garaż w bryle, czy woli blaszak lub wiatę.
Poczucie estetyki też ma jakieś znaczenie, choć w tym przypadku estetyka kosztuje.
Praktycznie cały czas korzystam z garażu i w nowym domu nie wyobrażałem sobie jego braku, mimo dużego pom. gospodarczego.

----------


## Kwiatki2

Witam.
Sporo już przeczytałam na tym forum. Mam problem jak wielu . . . Tylko, że my chcemy postawić domek na wsi za 150 tys. Teście mają dużą działke i przepiszą nam 10 arów. To jest wszysko co mamy. Chcemy postawić prosty domek pow uż. 80m (projekt z259). Boimy się kredytu, więc od roku wynajmujemy żeby sprawdzić czy jesteśmy w stanie wyżyć oddając co mies pewną kwotę. To nam się udało, lecz po przeczytaniu fragmentu forum boje się, że weźmiemy kredyt, domu nie wykończymy  i będziemy spłacać i kredyt i płacić czynsz. A na większy kredyt przy wspólnych zarobkach 2800 nas nie stać.
Więc czy jest ktoś komu udało się postawić dom 80m do zamieszkania mając działkę za 150 tys ?

----------


## Kwiatki2

Dodam jeszcze że będziemy budować systemem gospodarczym, czyli z pomocą szwagra murarza i innych członków rodziny :wink:

----------


## jareko

wbrew pozorom, przy prostej bryle budynku, przy zaangażowaniu pracy własnej w stopniu ponad przeciętną można zbliżyć się do 1000 zł/ mkw do stanu developerskiego
Znajomi po dziś dzień na podłodze mają linoleum a w sypialniach wykładzinę, w kuchni szafki pozbieranych po znajomych, naprawdę można zejść poniżej 200 tyś  za domek do zamieszkania

----------


## jasiek71

> Więc czy jest ktoś komu udało się postawić dom 80m do zamieszkania mając działkę za 150 tys ?


myślę że za taką kwotę idzie postawić całkiem przyzwoity budynek...
trzeba tylko trochę nie standardowo podejść do budowania ...

----------


## plusultra

> I serio uważasz, że warto wydawać 40-50 000 PLN tylko po to, by rower, drabiny, szczotki, wiadra, brykiet do kominka miały ciepło i sucho? Nie wystarczy wydać 1 000 PLN na blaszany garaż by miały tylko sucho?


Dobre pytanie  :smile:  

Problem w tym, że część projektów ma garaż w bryle a taki projekt gotowy się komuś spodobał np pod względem układu pomieszczeń. A garaż też warto mieć... tylko nigdzie nie było napisane ile będzie kosztował, podobnie ile kosztuje dodatkowe wole oczko itd. te decyzje moim zdaniem często bywają nieświadome z punktu widzenia ekonomii budowania. Jak np mój sąsiad uważa, że najlepszym sposobem odwodnienia działki jest podniesienie rzędnej terenu o 1,5 m i wyrównanie go. Teraz zaczął liczyć i postanowił ukształtować teren inaczej - tak by woda spływała na mój grunt - bo znowu mu się coś tam nie opłaca... na papierze podniesienie terenu jest łatwe gorzej sfinansować takie hałdy ziemi... raczej ich transport. To samo z garażem - fajnie wygląda w projekcie, ale już wybudowanie go to nie koniecznie takie same zalety... za tę kasę można zrobić wiele fajniejszych rzeczy  :wink:  Zawsze można doprojektować i dobudować.

----------


## kajmanxxl

da się za 200 000 postawić dom pasywny i wykończyć na podstawowym poziomie, opieram to twierdzenie na własnym doświadczeniu 109m2 powierzchni użytkowej do tego stryszek w szczycie powierzchnia zabudowy 64m2 łopata wbita w czerwcu na chwilę obecną stan zamknięty ronimy instalację i wykańczamy wewnątrz ja, moja pani, ojciec i brat czasami, zewnętrzna firma wezwana tylko do położenia blachy na dachu bo moi pomocnicy mieli zbyt dużego stracha, oraz elektryk i monterzy okien bo było w cenie, oczywiście koparka, reszta sami, trzeba dużo czasu poświęcać na szukanie materiałów nigdy z jednej hurtowni bo jedno mają tanie a drugie okropnie drogie

----------


## namira

Dom pasywny za 200 tys?Ktoś tu bajki opowiada,chciałabym zobaczyć te domy pod klucz za 200 tys.Do tej pory  tylko Zielony Ogród pokazała swój dom za 220 tys.Nie mąccie ludziom w głowach,dom to kosztowna inwestycja,zbudować z najtańszych materiałow,wykończyć byle czym,przecież nie o to chodzi.Budowac samemu,ieżdzić po hurtowniach,a kiedy pracować,zarabiać?Stan surowy zamknięty to pikuś,tu wszystkie koszty idą równo z kosztorysem,potem się dopiero zaczyna,a jak pieniędzy zabraknie budowa stoi albo ciągnie się latami,a długa budowa to droga budowa.
Oczywiście wybór projektu to kluczowa sprawa,może w przedziale 250-300 tys. prosty dom bez garażu.Tanio znaczy drogo,dobra cena cieszy przez chwilę,dobra jakość,całe życie.

----------


## jasiek71

> Dom pasywny za 200 tys?Ktoś tu bajki opowiada,chciałabym zobaczyć te domy pod klucz za 200 tys.Do tej pory  tylko Zielony Ogród pokazała swój dom za 220 tys.Nie mąccie ludziom w głowach,dom to kosztowna inwestycja,


czasami można się pozytywnie zdziwić ... :wink:

----------


## namira

chciałabym pozytywnie się dziwić jak najczęściej......

----------


## Arturo72

> Oczywiście wybór projektu to kluczowa sprawa,może w przedziale 250-300 tys. prosty dom bez garażu.Tanio znaczy drogo,dobra cena cieszy przez chwilę,dobra jakość,całe życie.


Można i dom z garażem wybudować do 300tys.zł,z dobrych materiałów ,nie pasywny ale wysoce energooszczędny  :smile: 
Wszystko zależy od inwestora i podejścia do budowania.

----------


## compi

Na forum są przykłady zrealizowanych, tanich w budowie domów. Jednak jak to przełożymy na statystyki tych którym się udało, a tych którzy tylko bardzo chcieli(oni zazwyczaj sporadycznie się wypowiadają) to szanse nie wyglądają różowo. Zauważcie, że dyskusja toczy się na ogół wokół samego domu. Nie mówi się o tym co mamy na zewnątrz. Począwszy od przyłączy, szamba, ogrodzenia, utwardzenia podjazdu, po samą bramę z ogrodzeniem, przynajmniej od frontu. Nie próbuję nikogo zniechęcać. Należy walczyć, nawet gdyby potem trzeba było dom wykańczać przez następne parę lat na raty, ale trzeba się przecież liczyć z perspektywą nie tylko z niewykończonych schodów czy brakiem żyrandola.

----------


## Kwitko

Kwiatki nam się udało! A dom znacznie większy bo 115 użytkowej, 140 po podłogach. Większość prac wykonywanych samodzielnie. Jeszcze nie mieszkamy ale już niewiele brakuje a do 150 tys jeszcze nie dobiliśmy.

----------


## nie_zapominajka

nie wiem może się powtarzam, ale raczej nie mam czasu, żeby przeczytać 368 stron wątku, co do tanich domów to słyszeliście o tych propozycjach arthaus? ciekawa jestem czy ktos w ogóle postawił dom z tą firmą, na stronie wygląda wszystko pięknie ładnie, ale może być oczywiście przekłamane :/

----------


## DEZET

> nie wiem może się powtarzam, ale raczej nie mam czasu, żeby przeczytać 368 stron wątku, co do tanich domów to słyszeliście o tych propozycjach arthaus? ciekawa jestem czy ktos w ogóle postawił dom z tą firmą, na stronie wygląda wszystko pięknie ładnie, ale może być oczywiście przekłamane :/


Jak z każdym deweloperem- pięknie na obrazku... aby tylko sprzedać towar. Cena 2,2-2,5/m2 nie jest niczym specjalnym, a gdzie wymienione w zakładce instalacje i urządzenia? Ten temat był tu już przerabiany.

----------


## DEZET

kajmanxxl- a gdzie DB z tak interesującej inwestycji? Fakt przy budowie takiego "kwadratu" można zaszaleć z ociepleniem, ale czy od razu da nam to dom pasywny? Ciekawe, ciekawe  :wink:

----------


## lelelek

kajmanxxl oby twoje życzenia się spełniły (naprawdę nie ma w tym nic złośliwego) tylko nie wiem co łatwiej przewidzieć mając stan zamknięty kwotę całości czy pasywność.

----------


## jasiek71

> kajmanxxl oby twoje życzenia się spełniły (naprawdę nie ma w tym nic złośliwego) tylko nie wiem co łatwiej przewidzieć mając stan zamknięty kwotę całości czy pasywność.


a nawet jak wyjdzie nisko energetyczny (2-3 L... ) za taką kasę to coś zmieni ...?

----------


## lelelek

Dalej będzie to wielki sukces inwestora.

----------


## kajmanxxl

niestety DB nie będzie trochę informacji na mojej stronie jak będę miał chwilę czasu wrzucę, dom ten jest też moją zawodową inwestycją więc nie mogę rozdać wszystkich informacji 
dla ciekawych odpowiadam podczas budowy zarobkowo pracuję bardzo rzadko po prostu przeliczyłem że to co mam wydać na jakiś pracowników zaoszczędzę czyli wyjdzie na zero a będę pewien każdego cala tego domu bo go sam zrobiłem

----------


## compi

Ja swój tez zbudowałem sam, ale jak mocno ucierpiał mój zaniedbany biznes tego do dzisiaj nie jestem wstanie ocenić, a różowo nie jest.

----------


## kajmanxxl

z każdego naszego działania są zyski i straty ja mówię tak że niema tego złego co by na dobre nie wyszło, cena za praktyczne poznanie działów budownictwa którymi zawodowo się nie zajmowałem nie jest aż taka wielka a zysk ogromny bo jak się coś poczuje na własnej skórze to człowiek wie co w trawie piszczy

----------


## compi

Ale żeby nie siać sceptycyzmu powiem, że widziałem kosztorys dobrej sprawdzony ekipy, na wybudowanie SSZ z pełnym dachem na dom podobny do mojego i dzisiaj nie wiem czy nie zdecydowałbym się na zlecenie tego komuś innemu niż sobie : ). Ceny spadły i korzystajcie ludzie z tego póki można. Niektóre rzeczy, tak mi wychodziło, chłopaki robiliby za przysłowiowego piątaka na godzinę. Możliwe że byli zdesperowani, ale też możliwe że są bardzo dobrzy w tym co robią.

----------


## DEZET

Wiesz *compi* - jedna jaskółka wiosny nie czyni. Ceny spadły, to prawda, ale szanująca się ekipa nie będzie robić za grosze, bo choćby renoma, jaką mogli sobie wyrobić ucierpi, w myśl zasady "robi tanio = do bani". Z drugiej strony- targować można, a nawet trzeba. Rynek budowlany ma zastój (i czkawkę) po euforii EURO2012.*

kajmanxxl*- tak pewnie robi większość samodzielnie budujących- robi dokładniej, ale i niestety też wolniej. To co zarabiam też nie starczyłoby na opłacenie wszystkich ekip, więc zakasałem rękawy. Prędzej lub później i tak trzeba kogoś do specjalistycznej pracy "zawołać"-np. instalacja gazowa, wylewki.

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> Budowac samemu,ieżdzić po hurtowniach,a kiedy pracować,zarabiać?


A po co?

Zastanów się nad tym na spokojnie.

Nie masz kompletnie żadnego pojęcia o murowaniu, zatrudniasz się jako pomocnik murarza na swojej własnej budowie. Na miesiąc. Bezpłatnie.

Bierzesz na ten czas urlop w pracy, bezpłatny, zarabiasz o 4 000 PLN netto mniej.
Jednocześnie Twój majster-murarz wydaje o 5 000 PLN brutto mniej na zatrudnienie jednej osoby. Czyli możesz z nim wynegocjować wynagrodzenie o np. 6 000 PLN netto niższe, a więc o co najmniej 7 000 PLN brutto.

Nie zarabiasz 4 000, ale nie wydajesz 7 000 PLN. Czyli jesteś do przodu o 3 000 PLN. 

A jak bierzesz dom na kredyt, to wydatki zmniejszasz o 15 000 PLN (kredyt + odsetki). Jak dla mnie świetny zwrot z inwestycji własnego czasu, a ile się można nauczyć, ile można przypilnować, itd.  :smile:

----------


## turalyon

No ciekawe tylko jaki ciec na budowie zarabia 5000brutto (bo jak inaczej nazwac pomocnika który nie ma o niczym pojęcia?) Ogólnie niezła bajka to co napisałes. Ja za robocizne zapłaciłem 40000. Sam bym to robił ponad rok pewnie. A w tym czasie zarobie wiecej. No chyba ze ktos zarabia 1500 to mu sie opłaca, o ile stac go na budowe

----------


## jareko

a ja widzę pomagiera na budowie za 5.000,-

----------


## miloszenko

> No ciekawe tylko jaki ciec na budowie zarabia 5000brutto (bo jak inaczej nazwac pomocnika który nie ma o niczym pojęcia?) Ogólnie niezła bajka to co napisałes. Ja za robocizne zapłaciłem 40000. Sam bym to robił ponad rok pewnie. A w tym czasie zarobie wiecej. No chyba ze ktos zarabia 1500 to mu sie opłaca, o ile stac go na budowe


Mysle, ze zadna bajka. Jak za SSO placi sie te 40 tys, przychodzi (jak u mnie) 4 chlopa, to za te grube 2 miechy roboty na leb jest p o10 tys !!!

Z tych 4 jeden rozumie rysunki, z 1 jeszcze bardziej kumaty a pozostali to sila fizyczna. Z reszta jak ktos ma po rodzinie jakiego doswiadczonego majstra i ma mu kto pomoc to nawet oplacic za porade przy konretnych detalach i cena za robote bedzie minimalna.

A co do czasu pracy: dom z thermomuru stawia sie w kilka dni w 2,3 osoby, to nawet urlop bezplatny warto wziasc, i np zachaczyc o weekend to sie na forum chetni do pomocy znajda  :smile:  Od razu mostkow brak, a biorac darmowa robocizne za mury to mozna miec sciane pasywniaka za niezla cene  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Łukasz789

http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-19-star-KRE1018
Jak widzicie budowę takiego domu w kosztach? Jest szansa na ok 200k?

----------


## firewall

Pewnie że jest. Dom prosty jak budowa cepa. Małe okna, estetyka domu z lat 60-tych ubiegłego wieku. Czyli nic co podnosi koszty.

Kajmanxxx pisze że da się zbudować tanio. Z tego co gdzieś,kiedyś wyczytałem to on jest z Beskidów ( jeśli się nie mylę). Wydaje mi się że pisze prawdę. To są tereny gdzie jeszcze działa tradycja.  Drzewo - z własnego lasu. Do tartaku - własnym traktorem. Więźba - tyle co koszt przetarcia i paliwo do traktora. Wykop fundamentów - pożyczony zestaw do traktora, albo krewny z koparką ( za flaszkę+paliwo). Ścian stawianie, zalewanie fundamentów i stropu - flaszka na łeb i do odrobienia godzin na ich dniówkach.Betonu do fundamentów też pójdzie mało bo kamienie zwiezie się z rzeki(paliwo). Dach - przecież na wsi każdy dekarzem jest(odrobienie+flaszka).
Jedyny minus takiego systemu budowania to problemy z wątrobą :tongue: 
W ten sposób można zbudować tanio.

----------


## namira

Ha,ha...rozbawił mnie ten post firewalla....

----------


## andriuss

> Znajomi po dziś dzień na podłodze mają linoleum a w sypialniach wykładzinę, w kuchni szafki pozbieranych po znajomych, naprawdę można zejść poniżej 200 tyś  za domek do zamieszkania


Aż się przejechałem do Komfortu żeby zobaczyć na własne oczy tzw. wykładziny elastyczne PCV i mam wrażenie, że przy tych lepszych trzeba się schylić i pomacać, żeby stwierdzić, że to nie drewno. A poza tym same zalety: tanio, szybko, praktycznie, miękko, na podłogówkę, itd. Teraz w mieszkaniu mam 90 m2 pięknego parkietu dębowego za w sumie 250 PLN/m2 i wiele tygodni oczekiwania, który się oczywiście porozsychał i pomimo tego, że jest dobrze zrobiony, miejscowo odrobinę trzeszczy. Trochę, ale na pewno jest bardziej akustyczny niż wykładzina na betonie, a i tak najchętniej się trzyma bose stopy na dywanie. Także kto wie, może PCV pójdzie na próbę i się okaże, że pomimo naszych uprzedzeń z PRL-u technologia jest na tyle dobra, że tak zostanie. Ma ktoś jakieś doświadczenia?

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Pewnie że jest. Dom prosty jak budowa cepa. Małe okna, estetyka domu z lat 60-tych ubiegłego wieku. Czyli nic co podnosi koszty.
> 
> Kajmanxxx pisze że da się zbudować tanio. Z tego co gdzieś,kiedyś wyczytałem to on jest z Beskidów ( jeśli się nie mylę). Wydaje mi się że pisze prawdę. To są tereny gdzie jeszcze działa tradycja.  Drzewo - z własnego lasu. Do tartaku - własnym traktorem. Więźba - tyle co koszt przetarcia i paliwo do traktora. Wykop fundamentów - pożyczony zestaw do traktora, albo krewny z koparką ( za flaszkę+paliwo). Ścian stawianie, zalewanie fundamentów i stropu - flaszka na łeb i do odrobienia godzin na ich dniówkach.Betonu do fundamentów też pójdzie mało bo kamienie zwiezie się z rzeki(paliwo). Dach - przecież na wsi każdy dekarzem jest(odrobienie+flaszka).
> Jedyny minus takiego systemu budowania to problemy z wątrobą
> W ten sposób można zbudować tanio.


oj i tu się mylisz owszem jest tu w Beskidach wielu takich co za flaszkę przyjdą do roboty ale ja nie chcę takich pomocników i nigdy z nich nie korzystam bo ich umiejętności są przeciętne a problemów z pijakami wiele, owszem materiały są pod ręką tartaki żwirownie itd ja niestety jestem z miasta dokładnie jak mam napisane i własnego lasu nie mam więc za wszystko musiałem zapłacić ceny może mniejsze bo wszystko na miejscu ale jednak 

DEZET mam to szczęście że zawodowo zajmuję się instalacjami więc te potężne koszty mam w kieszeni a domek drewniany szkieletowy więc wylewał to ja będę tylko żywice bo mi się to bardzo spodobało

----------


## kajmanxxl

> No ciekawe tylko jaki ciec na budowie zarabia 5000brutto (bo jak inaczej nazwac pomocnika który nie ma o niczym pojęcia?) Ogólnie niezła bajka to co napisałes. Ja za robocizne zapłaciłem 40000. Sam bym to robił ponad rok pewnie. A w tym czasie zarobie wiecej. No chyba ze ktos zarabia 1500 to mu sie opłaca, o ile stac go na budowe


nie jedną budowę widziałem i powiem tyle jak ten cieć kiepsko zarabia to nie myśli o robocie i nie boi się jej stracić, więc bez skrupułów  upłynnia Twój materiał z którego nieraz dwa domy da się postawić

budując samemu i myśląc jak co można wykorzystać są spore oszczędności owszem zajmuje to więcej czasu ale ziarnko do ziarnka i zbiera się miarka jak szukam materiałów to i 100km przejadę ale nie raz tysiąc a niekiedy i więcej zostaje w kieszeni

----------


## Łukasz789

Pytam bo widziałem dom , zrobił na mnie bardzo pozytywne wrażenie .A że brzydki zewnątrz to najmniejszy problem dla mnie. Wiem ,że można go fajnie ozdobić.

----------


## zajf

Witam

Zarejestrowałem się na forum bo mam do Was parę pytań a w przyszłości, mam nadzieję, będę się w Wami mógł podzielić relacją z budowy.
Jak w tytule, chciałbym budować możliwie tanio. Pozwólcie, że teraz popytam:

1. Koszty wykonania przyłączy. Gaz, prąd, kanalizacja jest w ulicy pod działką jakie będą koszty podłączenia tych mediów? 
2. Płaski dach - nie tyle mam możliwość co obowiązek wykonania płaskiego dachu. Odpada koszt dachówki a powierzchnia dachu to około 60m2. Czy mogę założyć iż uda mi się nieco zaoszczędzić w stosunku do dachu skośnego czy koszt murowania wyższych ścian spowoduje wyrównanie kosztów?

----------


## lukep3

ja teraz jestem przed budową garażu wolnostojącego - dom budowałem w 2009-2010 - i od tamtej pory nie zauważyłem żadnego spadku materiałów (coś tam pewnie spadło ale co innego zdrożało) - pewnie troche robocizna spadła ale najczęściej u tych majstrów z dolnej półki...

----------


## DEZET

*andriuss* - niedawno i dawniej kładłem takie wykładziny. Droższe niż panele, ale np woda im nie straszna, inne odczucie bosej stopy(cieplej), szybkość położenia. Warto brać te grubsze od 2mm wzwyż- niwelują niewielkie nierówności, ale generalnie pod nimi trzeba dobrze oczyścić podłoże.

*zajf* - ceny przyłączy z tego co podają na forum są różne. Ja dałem za gaz 1800, woda ok.900(sam kopałem rów), prąd 500(dawno),teraz pewnie z 1500. 
Jak ktoś poda swoje to porównasz, a najlepiej pytać u źródła, bo to u swojego dostawcy będziesz zamawiał. Możesz zmniejszyć cenę o koszt kopania, jeśli się zgodzą. Poza tym dochodzą projekty przyłączy( nie zawsze).
Ścianki na pewno nie będą wielkim kosztem w stosunku do tradycyjnego dachu skośnego. Raczej koszt zależy od sposobu wykonania dachu płaskiego, a tych jest kilka.

----------


## andriuss

> *andriuss* - niedawno i dawniej kładłem takie wykładziny. Droższe niż panele, ale np woda im nie straszna, inne odczucie bosej stopy(cieplej), szybkość położenia. Warto brać te grubsze od 2mm wzwyż- niwelują niewielkie nierówności, ale generalnie pod nimi trzeba dobrze oczyścić podłoże.


A powiedz, miałeś natarczywe i dręczące poczucie obcowania z plastikiem, czy się człowiek przyzwyczaja i jest dobrze? Bo to jedyne co mnie martwi, na papierze są korzystniejsze pod każdym względem. Panele kosztują tyle samo, ale nie zniósłbym ich akustyczności, w szczególności np. w zestawieniu z psami.

----------


## Crazy

> 1. Koszty wykonania przyłączy. Gaz, prąd, kanalizacja jest w ulicy pod działką jakie będą koszty podłączenia tych mediów?


Tydzień temu przyłączyłem wodę i kanalizację do domu to mogę Ci podać moje koszty, gazu na razie jeszcze nie przyłączałem.
Projekt przyłącza gazu i wew instalacji gazu kosztował mnie 600zł, gazociąg mam przy granicy działki jakieś 10m od domu.. Do przyłącza gazu potrzebne jest pozwolenie na budowę, ja robiłem to od razu z pozwoleniem na budowę domu. W październiku gazownia postawi mi dopiero skrzynkę w ogrodzeniu.
Jeżeli chodzi o wod-kan, to miałem 10m do kanalizy i 8m do wodociągu. 
Koszty:
1. Projekt wod-kan 800zł.
2. Przyłącze robocizna i materiały za wodę i kanalizację razem 3150zł (10m kanalizy po drodze jedna studzienka na mojej działce, woda 8m razem z konsolą wodomierzową)
3. Geodeta za wod-kan 400zł
4. Odbiór techniczny za wod-kan przez wodociągi 173zł
5. Wcinka u nas w wodociągach za darmo.
Czyli w sumie za wodę i kanalizację wyszło 4523zł. Sam nic nie robiłem.

----------


## jareko

> A powiedz, miałeś natarczywe i dręczące poczucie obcowania z plastikiem, czy się człowiek przyzwyczaja i jest dobrze?


nie rozumiem, po prostu nie  rozumiem. A nie masz natarczywego poczucia obcowania z plastikowym czajnikiem elektrycznym lub co gorsza zakładaniem na siebie wykonanego z odpadów PET, polara, taki miły i ciepły w dotyku a chińczycy skupują za grosze odpady po butelkach w ilościach niewyobrażalnych produkując później takie kolorowe i miłe w dotyku cudeńka? Nie czujesz dyskomfortu że plastik na sobie nosisz? 
W poprzedniej chałupie zrobiłem naniesioną wałkiem malarskim powłokę żywicznej posadzki także na schodach z piwnicy i nie wyobrażam sobie wyrzucania tysięcy złotych w gres do pomieszczenia gospodarczego gdzie estetyczniej i taniej mogę mieć chemicznie odporną podłogę itd itd
W sypialni ułożyłem mozaikę bo przecież nie wypada biedować ale w kolejnej już dałem wykładzinę bo lubię czasem pochodzić na bosaka, i cieplej i jakoś dla stóp milej i taniej.

----------


## DEZET

> A powiedz, miałeś natarczywe i dręczące poczucie obcowania z plastikiem, czy się człowiek przyzwyczaja i jest dobrze? Bo to jedyne co mnie martwi, na papierze są korzystniejsze pod każdym względem. Panele kosztują tyle samo, ale nie zniósłbym ich akustyczności, w szczególności np. w zestawieniu z psami.


Jak napisał jareko- obcujemy z plastikiem na codzień i ja odczucia dziwności nie mam. Nie lubię chodzić boso po podłodze, więc tym bardziej jest to obojętne. Subiektywne odczucie- podłoga nie wydaje się zimna jak przy płytkach, czy panelach. Główna zaleta wykładzin pcv to odporność na zalanie( te bez osnowy na spodzie), łatwość położenia i utrzymania w czystości(np. psy). Pukanie paneli jest denerwujące, duża niby odporność na ścieranie - wszystkie się rysują.

----------


## andriuss

> nie rozumiem, po prostu nie  rozumiem.


No przecież widzisz że jestem za, ale bawię się w adwokata diabła i szukam dziury w całym. Na pewno nie brakuje ludzi, wg. których jak podłoga, to wyłącznie parkiet dębowy, bo przecież jest dla nas niesłychanie ważne, że centymetr czy dwa pod powierzchnią podłogi mamy takie samo drewno jak na powierzchni. Więc staram się wysondować ile w tym uprzedzeń i kompleksów i co rzeczywiście czyni wykładzinę gorszą, o ile cokolwiek. Niemniej jednak dziękuję Panowie za odpowiedzi.

----------


## jareko

> No przecież widzisz że jestem za, ale bawię się w adwokata diabła i szukam dziury w całym. ....


 Prowokator  :wink:

----------


## andriuss

> Prowokator


To pozwólcie, że zrobię takie zestawienie na plusikach i minusikach, coby się już w całości przekonać. Wykładziny PCV w porównaniu PARKIET / PANELE:

1. tańsze +++ / +
2. cichsze + / +++
3. przymniejsze dla nogi  + / +
4. szybkość położenia +++ / +
5. łatwiejsze do utrzymania + / +
6. odporne na wodę i skoki wilgotności + / +++
7. nie rysują się (trzymają wygląd) + / +
8. lepsze na podłogówkę +++ / +
9. trudno spieprzyć położenie albo zaniedbać +++ / 0
10. brak przerw technologicznych +++ / 0

Wad nie widzę, bo chemia jest zarówno w panelach jak i klejach / lakierach parkietowych, a cyklinować nie zamierzam, bo raz na 10 lat to mi się ta podłoga znudzi i będę chciał ją całkiem wymienić, a nie hołubić ten sam parkiet przez 80 lat. Ewentualnie że ktoś pomyśli że biedny jestem  :wink:  ale zaraz, to kompensuję jeżdżąc flagowym Jaguarem  :wink: 
Coś ktoś doda, ujmie, ma inne zdanie?

----------


## Zielony ogród

wykładziny PCV są teraz piękne. ktoś, to je z góry skreśla, musi pamiętac te sprzed kilkudziesięciu lat, a dawno nie oglądał tych nowoczesnych.

----------


## jareko

dom jest dla mojej wygody a nie by inni mi go zazdrościli  :wink:  więc popieram Ciebie w całej rozciągłości

----------


## compi

Oj Jareko, nie chcesz być bohaterem w swoim domu? Zazdrościć faktycznie nam nikt nic nie musi, nie bawi nas to, ale podziwiać? Czemu nie... : DDDD

----------


## jareko

wiesz..... ja do tego sklepu nie chadzam  :big tongue:

----------


## compi

To akurat nie wyklucza bycia bohaterem w swoim domu. Ja chadzam, ostatnio fajny brykiet mają.  Zresztą po 18-tej tylko sklepy tego typu zostają do wyboru w branży budowlanej.

----------


## DEZET

*andriuss* - fajnie to podsumowałeś  :wink:  
Znajomi niedawno przeprowadzali remont mieszkania w chyba 100-letnim domu. Był tam parkiet... pomalowany kilka olejnicą. 
Zeszlifowali farbę a tam dębowy parkiet ułożony w jodełkę -po prostu piękny. Dziś pewnie kosztowałby prawie tyle co ten Jaguar  :wink:

----------


## KrzysztofLis2

> No ciekawe tylko jaki ciec na budowie zarabia 5000brutto (bo jak inaczej nazwac pomocnika który nie ma o niczym pojęcia?) Ogólnie niezła bajka to co napisałes. Ja za robocizne zapłaciłem 40000. Sam bym to robił ponad rok pewnie. A w tym czasie zarobie wiecej. No chyba ze ktos zarabia 1500 to mu sie opłaca, o ile stac go na budowe


Trochę źle napisałem z tym 5 000 PLN brutto. 

To, że facet z firmy budowlanej wydaje 5 000 PLN miesięcznie na zatrudnienie jednego człowieka nie oznacza, że ten ma pensję 5 000 PLN brutto.
On dostaje brutto 4 200 PLN, a netto 3 000 PLN.

----------


## andriuss

Nie wiem jak to jest w budowlance, ale w mojej branży, gdzie godzina pracy specjalisty kosztuje 200 - 400 PLN, nie ma takiej opcji aby ktoś zarabiał na etacie więcej niż 1/3 tego ile teoretycznie jest wart, a z reguły sporo mniej. Reszta idzie na przestoje, koszta pracownicze wszelakie, w tym warsztat, szkolenia, chorobowe, urlopy, nadzór, poprawki, sprzedaż no i premię za ryzyko, czyli zysk. Taka hipotetyczna sytuacja, o której pisze Krzysztof, może mieć sens. Majster nie bierze odpowiedzialności za znalezienie pracownika, jego fuszerki, stan zdrowia, to czy zrobi sobie krzywdę, czy nie zapije, czy nie obrazi klienta, itd., więc może zarobić symbolicznie. My unikamy utraty zdrowia na dwóch etatach - zawodowym oraz kontrolowania i użerania się na budowie, robimy sobie, że się tak wyrażę, połroczny czy roczny urlop zdrowotny, przy okazji odnosimy korzyści, bo takie zaangażowanie sprzyja dodatkowym negocjacjom, optymalizacjom, szukaniu okazji. I oczywiście, większość tak nie może, bo kredyt, bo wypadną z obiegu, bo za dużo zarabiają, Ale sam pomysł jest w porządku, mnie by to odpowiadało.

----------


## adamfcb

Witam, czy mozecie mi cos doradzic? jaka kwota musze dysponowac zeby postawic ten domek w SSO z polozona dachowka  http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...wej-2-bis.html mam "troszke" uzbieranej kasy ale niewiem czy to wystarczy a chcialbym postawic go na jesieni i zostawic na zime a na wiosne starac sie dopiero o kredyt, dom bedzie na izolowanej plycie fundamentowej, sciany silikat 24

----------


## adamfcb

to nie mam o czym marzyc :sad:  bo max 110tys uzbieram

----------


## Kwitko

adamfcb dom niewiele większy od naszego. My mury stawialiśmy sami, za dach płaciliśmy. SSO wyniósł nas jakieś 70 tys. gdyby dodać jakieś 40 na robociznę i dodatkowe koszty (płyta) to masz 110 tys. No chyba że mega drogą dachówkę wybierzesz.

----------


## adamfcb

To zaciskam pasa :smile:  do wrzesnia jeszcze sporo czasu

----------


## sadek125

Witam!
Po wielu nieprzespanych nocach mam kilka typów na swój wymarzony dom, niestety każdy ma jakiś defekt.
Mój faworyt nr 1
Z23 http://z500.pl/projekt/Z23,Tani-i-pr...arakterze.html
Największe minusy to kotłownia usytuowana w głównym wejściu do domu. Chciałbym aby kotłownia była z tyłu z osobnym wejściem.
Drugi minus to szerokość. Niby dom wejdzie ale dokładając okno w salonie na ścianie od południa zostaje już wtedy z jednej strony 4m i z drugiej 4,7m. Chodzi o to że garaż planowany jest za domem więc nie wiem czy w takiej sytuacji te 4.7m będzie wystarczające na wjazd-zmieścić się zmieszczę samochodem  :Smile: ale czy będzie to jakoś w miarę sensownie wyglądać?
Drugi z projektów to:
Saga II LMB69a http://lipinscy.pl/pl/project/detailsForPrint/id/537
Tutaj też nie ma sensownej kotłowni ale z pokoju nr 1.5 łatwo ją zrobić. Potrzebuje tylko 3 sypialni. Na pewno pokój z nr 1.7 wymagał by powiększenia.
Trzeci to:
Róże w ogrodzie http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...e,1951,0,0.htm
Tutaj planuje zamienić kotłownię na któryś z pokoi (5lub 6)
Największym mankamentem dla mnie tego projektu jest wejście główne chciałbym aby było ono usytuowane z prawej strony wypustu ściany frontowej.

----------


## DEZET

*sadek125 -* w Z23 trudno coś pokombinować, żeby kotłownia była z tyłu- moim zdaniem  gruntowne przewrócenie wnętrza do góry nogami.
O szerokość wjazdu bym się nie martwił 4,7m to dużo- 2m ciągu jezdnego wystarczy... chyba, że jeździsz ciężarówką  :wink: 

Saga- zmniejszenie pokoju 1.5 i przestawienie wc i prysznica w miejsce zmniejszonego1.4. Zmiana w łazience 1.9: zwężenie i wyprostowanie ściany po wc. Następnie przesunięcie ścian pokoi w lewo (zmiana usytuowania drzwi).

M95- wydłużenie kuchni do słupa i masz wejście we wnęce. Tu kłopot widzę w przerobieniu dachu, żeby przykrywał nową część kuchni.

----------


## frank_gr

> to nie mam o czym marzyc bo max 110tys uzbieram


1. projekt o malej powierzchni scian wewnetrznych.
2. strop drewniany jak drewnianym domu.
3. wiezba zaprojaktowana pod blachodachowke, bez okien dachowych - tylko lukarny. pamietaj, ze dach moze stanowic nawet 50% wartosci inewstycji.
4. materialy standardowe i szybkie w montazu - suporeks
5. znajdz murarza ktory zgodzi sie abys to ty byl jego pomocnikiem
6. kupuj materialy w zime, mozesz uzyskac bdb rabaty, dzwon szukaj jak najkorzystniaszych ofert.

----------


## adamfcb

projekt juz wsumie mam, dom z poddaszem uzytkowym wiec drewniany odpada, blachy na dachu niechce, a okien dachowych miec niebede, i ekipe umowiona tez mam :smile:  ja juz mam wszystko wybrane i tylko zastanawialem sie czy za swoje postawie SSO jesli nie to trudno wezme kredyt ju na poczatku chyba ze uzbieram 120-130tys

----------


## DEZET

frank_gr- czy na pewno koszt budowy lukarny jest niższy, niż okno dachowe? Źle obrobiona lukarna to kłopoty z ew. wodą, większe niż przy oknie dachowym, gdzie masz wszystkie elementy gotowe, trzeba je tylko połączyć zgodnie z instrukcją.

adamfcb- nie wiem jak dziś wygląda sprawa otrzymania kredytu- na pewno gorzej niż 1-2 lata temu. Zacząłem od razu z kredytem. Gdybym mógł, zaczynałbym od rozpoczęcia inwestycji i dopiero potem leciał po kredyt- niższy bo na dokończenie już rozpoczętej inwestycji.

----------


## adamfcb

i tak tez chyba zrobie zaczne budowe i powli rusze z kredytem ogolnie chce wziac na ten domek 260-280 tys plus swoje 80, mam nadzieje ze mi wystarczy :smile:

----------


## jareko

jak masz grunt powinno ci na normalną chałupę do codziennego mieszkania a nie chwalenia się innym wystarczyć i to nawet ci powinno zostać

----------


## adamfcb

no grunt jest malutki ale jest, inaczej nie myslalbym wogole o budowie a domek 120m uzytkowej

----------


## jareko

> no grunt jest malutki ale jest, inaczej nie myslalbym wogole o budowie a domek 120m uzytkowej


ma to swoje zalety, mało trawy do koszenia  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> ma to swoje zalety, mało trawy do koszenia


Święte słowa  :wink:

----------


## karski1

Szkoda marzyć, dokładnie. Mój domek ma 114 mkw i też miał wynieść mało, wyniosło prawie 260k zł. Tyle, że  u mnie firma robiła. Jakbyś sam robił to może byś się zmieścił w 200k.

----------


## DEZET

> Szkoda marzyć, dokładnie. Mój domek ma 114 mkw i też miał wynieść mało, wyniosło prawie 260k zł. Tyle, że  u mnie firma robiła. Jakbyś sam robił to może byś się zmieścił w 200k.


Dla zobrazowania- jeśli możesz- podaj ile wzięły ekipy. 
Ja robię sam i do wykończenia liczę max 220tys.(116m2uż./152m2 całość) Wykończenie średnia półka.
Bez pracy własnej trudno coś uszczknąć z tego "tortu".

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a tak z ciekawosci, ile w calej tej kwocie wyniosl SSZ? Czy mozna przyjac zgrubnie ze przy zalozeniu przecietnego standardu wykonczenia jest to mniej wiecej polowa drogi (mowie o SSZ)?

----------


## maq73

Niektórzy mówią że to ledwie 30%. W praktyce waha się to właśnie w okolicach 30-50%

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no gdyby to faktycznie mialo sie okazac ~50% bylbym w 7 niebie  :big grin: 

z drugiej strony mysle ze na wykonczeniowce chyba najwiecej mozna urwac z robocizny pracujac samemu ?

----------


## frank_gr

> frank_gr- czy na pewno koszt budowy lukarny jest niższy, niż okno dachowe? Źle obrobiona lukarna to kłopoty z ew. wodą, większe niż przy oknie dachowym, gdzie masz wszystkie elementy gotowe, trzeba je tylko połączyć zgodnie z instrukcją.
> 
> adamfcb- nie wiem jak dziś wygląda sprawa otrzymania kredytu- na pewno gorzej niż 1-2 lata temu. Zacząłem od razu z kredytem. Gdybym mógł, zaczynałbym od rozpoczęcia inwestycji i dopiero potem leciał po kredyt- niższy bo na dokończenie już rozpoczętej inwestycji.


alez to wyzwanie lukarna. kupi 4 krokwy wiecej i bedzie lukarna. jak dekarz partacz to na oknie dachowym wiecej szkod zrobi jak zle okno zamontuje,

----------


## DEZET

> alez to wyzwanie lukarna. kupi 4 krokwy wiecej i bedzie lukarna. jak dekarz partacz to na oknie dachowym wiecej szkod zrobi jak zle okno zamontuje,


Oj, Kolego- lukarna to nie 4 krokwie i dach na nich. Więcej obróbek blacharskich, ściany też trzeba zrobić, ocieplenie, rynienki też by wypadało. A sposób wykonania jest podobny, przy mniejszym nakładzie materiałów i pracy. Jak ktoś ma spartolić, to jedno i drugie w taki sam sposób zepsuje.

Tomaszu- ja liczę, że SSZ mnie wyniósł ok 2/3 kosztów.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

2/3 kosztow powiadasz...

a te 3/3 to jakis stan? 100% gotwe do wniesienia mebli i zamieszkania? czy moze np dol zrobiony a gora do roboty?

bo w sumie gdyby u nas mialo byc podobnie to to tych "watkowych" 200 tysiecy zostalo bym nam jeszcze ze 60 kawalkow  :big grin:  czyli do konca zycia na dobre piwo  :wink:

----------


## ulciam

Jeśli chodzi o SSZ to w moim wypadku wyszedł 140 tyś.-materiał+robocizna.Pierwsza łopata  została wbita21.X.2010 a przeprowadzka i pierwsza noc 13 .VIII.2011 :smile: .
Domek  o pow.użyt.100m2 a pow.po podł.115 m2. Jest prosty w budowie,ale ze względu na brak czasu ,brak  "talęcia budowlanego",oraz termin do przeprowadzki sprawiły ,że dom w całości był budowany przez firmy .My zrobiliśmy sami(a w zasadzie ja sama)tylko gładzie do góry łącznie z malowaniem ,oraz położyliśmy panele-niewiele ,no ale cóż  :wink:

----------


## NieJan

> Jeśli chodzi o SSZ to w moim wypadku wyszedł 140 tyś.-materiał+robocizna.Pierwsza łopata  została wbita21.X.2010 a przeprowadzka i pierwsza noc 13 .VIII.2011.
> Domek  o pow.użyt.100m2 a pow.po podł.115 m2. Jest prosty w budowie,ale ze względu na brak czasu ,brak  "talęcia budowlanego",oraz termin do przeprowadzki sprawiły ,że dom w całości był budowany przez firmy .My zrobiliśmy sami(a w zasadzie ja sama)tylko gładzie do góry łącznie z malowaniem ,oraz położyliśmy panele-niewiele ,no ale cóż


Piszesz o SSZ a obok o gładziach i panelach. Co w takim razie rozumiesz przez surowy zamknięty? 140tys. za ssz w przypadku takiego małego domku to dość dużo nawet jak na budowę w całości przez firmę.

----------


## gorbag

Też się niestety bardziej spodziewam że SSZ to raczej 1/2 niż 2/3 kosztów, mimo że planuję w tym sezonie trochę sam podziałać na budowie.

Parterówka 100m2, SSZ (bez drzwi) wyszedł prawie równo 100 tys. zł, nie licząc formalności. 
Nie widzę szans, żeby z całą resztą zmieścić się w 50 tys., a pewnie i w 100 tys. się nie zmieścimy.

----------


## bury_kocur

> no gdyby to faktycznie mialo sie okazac ~50% bylbym w 7 niebie 
> z drugiej strony mysle ze na wykonczeniowce chyba najwiecej mozna urwac z robocizny pracujac samemu ?


*
Tomaszu*, ja szacuję koszty tak jak DEZET - wbrew przyjętym na forum przedziałom  :wink:  - czyli SSZ to 2/3 kosztów całości. Tyle, że to robiła ekipa, a wykończeniówka i instalacje praca własna, a standard mocno średni. Zdecydowanie najdrożej z całego interesu wychodzi *robocizna przy wykończeniówce* - bo czy glazurnik kładzie płytki za 20 zł, czy za 120, i tak weźmie tyle samo, podobnie malarz, stolarz itd. Poza tym niemożliwością jest zapłacić tyle samo za całą wykończeniówkę (sumując fachowców) co za wybudowanie domu, choć to też spore pieniądze do zaoszczędzenia. Ergo - opłaca się to zrobić samemu, wtedy można widocznie zejść z kosztów. Ale znów - jak ktoś chce wykończyć lepszymi materiałami, będzie się bał za to wziąć osobiście, bo a nuż spartaczy  :wink:  - i koło się zamyka.

----------


## DEZET

Powtórzę się, ale co tam. SSZ- ok. 142tys. Mniej o ok. 10tys. by wyszło gdybym robił więźbę tradycyjną. Gratis w wiązarach: 80m2 poddasza. W tej cenie wszystkie papiery i przyłącza. 
Metraż 116,5+ 9,5+27m2. Wszystkie ekipy, które pracowały to koszt poniżej 20tys. 
W środku zbudowane wszystkie ścianki działowe (czy to należy do SSZ??). Nie wszystko zamontowane: drzwi, brama garażowa, kupione tablice elektr z osprzętem i trochę kabli. Trudno wycenić pracę własną, ale z kosztorysowych 250k, myślę, że uda się oberwać do 30-40k, oby jak najwięcej.

----------


## gorbag

Bardzo interesujące są przymiarki z kosztami podawane przed, a nie po wykonaniu danego etapu. Na pewno takie macie, bo oczekiwania co do kosztów są, jak widzę, bardzo sprecyzowane, czyli spodziewana cena poszczególnych etapów/elementów jest policzona i z czegoś wynika.

*Kto wrzuci tutaj takie swoje wyliczenia na przyszłość?*  :smile: 
Niedawno zamieściłem coś takiego w dzienniku, będzie można po fakcie porównać oczekiwania z rzeczywistością.

Do etapu SSZ wydałem prawie 10 tys. zł mniej niż się spodziewałem. Może również w przypadku instalacji i wykończeniówki będzie pozytywne zaskoczenie? Oby...

----------


## DEZET

Takie wyliczenia pewnie każdy robił- też gdzieś miałem. Licząc same materiały już można się "chlasnąć" na parę tys., bo cena się zmieni zanim zamówimy, a to zmienimy materiał (na lepszy), a to 10kg gwoździ nie planowanych trzeba kupić, itd. Z grosików robią się tysiące.
Bez castingu na ekipy nie wiesz, ile zaplanować na fachowców- rozpiętość cen spora i... tu można się dowiedzieć ile kosztuje nasza praca na budowie :wink: 

Tomaszu- te 3/3 to takie wykończenie, jak ja nazywam: "marketowe" do wrzucenia mebli i zamieszkania. Ma być czysto i schludnie, nie musi być drogo.

----------


## Łukasz789

Tak czytam i znajduje potwierdzenie w słowach na tym forum. Że im większy dom tym taniej wychodzi za m2 ( oczywiście wykończenie na tym samym poziomie, projekt taki sam tylko ,,rozdmuchany" ) .

----------


## MusiSieUdac

U nas rozkład kosztów SSZ ok. 40% ( ale tu piwnica podniosła udział), instalacje i takie tam 20%, reszta 40%
Skończony dom na cacy do 200 tys -  realne, ale trudne do zrealizowania i tylko pod warunkiem -mały dom 80-90 m kw, prosta bryla, praca samorobna , wykończeniówka z tanich materiałów. Niestety ale takie mamy realia w PL

----------


## wicekpl

Witam!
Jaki byście doradzili projekt domu którego budowa by jak najtańsza-warunki-minimum 80 m2,maksimum 120 m najlepiej coś około 100  :Smile: dom parterowy lub z użytkowym poddaszem,przydałby sie garaż(wiadomo to koszt więc fajnie by było go dobudować później),na dole salon minimum 25 m2.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kwitko

wicekpl a sam czegoś szukałeś? Masz jakieś typy?

----------


## DEZET

> Witam!
> Jaki byście doradzili projekt domu którego budowa by jak najtańsza-warunki-minimum 80 m2,maksimum 120 m najlepiej coś około 100 dom parterowy lub z użytkowym poddaszem,przydałby sie garaż(wiadomo to koszt więc fajnie by było go dobudować później),na dole salon minimum 25 m2.
> Pozdrawiam


Nie podajesz żadnych informacji- np. jaka działka, z której strony wjazd, ułożenie względem stron, wymogi Warunków Zabudowy. 
Jakie potrzebujesz pomieszczenia- my tego nie wiemy.
Bez tego dostaniesz 1000 propozycji, bo każdy z nas na poczekaniu może wrzucać projekty.
Co z tego, jak żaden może Ci się nie spodobać. Dając coś od siebie ułatwiasz podpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## wicekpl

> Nie podajesz żadnych informacji- np. jaka działka, z której strony wjazd, ułożenie względem stron, wymogi Warunków Zabudowy. 
> Jakie potrzebujesz pomieszczenia- my tego nie wiemy.
> Bez tego dostaniesz 1000 propozycji, bo każdy z nas na poczekaniu może wrzucać projekty.
> Co z tego, jak żaden może Ci się nie spodobać. Dając coś od siebie ułatwiasz podpowiedź.
> Pozdrawiam.


Moje typy-
http://bank-projektow.pl/kr_salsa_z_garazem.htm
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...k-Bis,590.html
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...c7c37a970,1073
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/dorotka/

Co powiecie na temat tych projektów?który najtańszy w budowie?może znacie inny podobny.
Działka 15 arów-wejście najlepiej od zachodu,południe jakiś taras z widokiem na las,wschód ogród  :Smile: maksymalnie mam 200 tys na budowę,poddasze może być niewykończone-za jakiś czas wykończę.

----------


## bury_kocur

Wizualnie najlepszy Pod papają 2  :smile:  I bardzo sensownie rozplanowany (ale to moje zdanie, mnie by to odpowiadało). Minusem jest tylko ciemna łazienka. Z piętrusów Miodek bis - prosto prowadzone instalacje, łatwo ze ścianami wewnętrznymi, logiczny i zgrabny podział na pomieszczenia, zgodny z Twoim założeniem umiejscowienia na działce  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Też najbardziej mnie pasowałby Dom pod papają 2: wolę parterowe, dobry układ wnętrza (uwaga kocurki dot. łazienki), wydaje mi się realna budowa w określonej kwocie ( z pracą własną, choć niekoniecznie).
Zamieniając miejscami pokój(6) z salonem(5) i kuchnię(3) z pokojem(7), likwidując schowek-przejście (2) możemy mieć łazienkę z dostępem do ściany zewnętrznej i możliwość zrobienia okna. Trzeba by ciut zwęzić łazienkę, żeby uzyskany z kuchni pokój był większy.

----------


## kalizbi

> Witam!
> Jaki byście doradzili projekt domu którego budowa by jak najtańsza-warunki-minimum 80 m2,maksimum 120 m najlepiej coś około 100 dom parterowy lub z użytkowym poddaszem,przydałby sie garaż(wiadomo to koszt więc fajnie by było go dobudować później),na dole salon minimum 25 m2.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Szukałem domu o podobnych parametrach,zdecydowałem się na ;Dom przy przyjemnej 5, kolekcja domów przy przyjemnej to chyba 11 projektów-obejrzyj
                                                                                                                                                      pozdrawiam kalizbi

----------


## ida2

* wicek * a może FIlipek??  :roll eyes: 
http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...1&w=t&id_d=480

----------


## wicekpl

> * wicek * a może FIlipek?? 
> http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...1&w=t&id_d=480


Fajny ale wydaj się znacznie droższy od papaji :-/ chociaż tutaj jest miejsce na piec i możliwość dobudowania garażu,a co do projektów od kalazibiego- salon za mały-potrzebuje przynajmniej 25 m2.
Na razie wygrywa Pod papają 2.

----------


## pesce

Ponieważ sama szukam parterówki ok. 100 m2 to podam Ci moje typy:
http://archetyp.pl/projekt_abra/

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4d807627bbcee

http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/karinaI

http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu/pokaz/antek/0/25

http://z500.pl/projekt/Zx17,Funkcjon...ne-ogolne.html

http://z500.pl/projekt/Z41,Projekt-d...ealizacje.html

http://z500.pl/projekt/z91.html

http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekt-dom...p#wnetrza_opis

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...-i,2366,1,.htm

http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...bukowej-3.html

http://www.domenaprojekt.pl/produkty/72/duris-3.html

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4bfa70a77abb5

http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekt-dom...p#projekt_opis

http://www.dompasja.pl/projekt-domu/nevada/rzuty

http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...y&id_domku=472

----------


## DEZET

W powyższe wpisuje się również ten- wersja A bez garażu: http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...7-30/0/134#top
Radziłbym popatrzeć na ww projekty pozbywając się w wyobraźni wszystkich "upiększaczy" z elewacji: drewno, kamień, itp.
Jeśli nadal będzie się podobał z zewnątrz, choć ważniejsza wg mnie jest funkcjonalność wnętrza to zawężacie krąg poszukiwań (uwarunkowanych jeszcze WZ). W którymś projekcie zrobiono wyjścia na zewnątrz z każdego pokoju- dla mnie(!) to porażka projektu.

Określić i zapisać sobie potrzeby i pod tym kątem szukać domu- najlepsze wyjście.

----------


## pesce

My szukamy parterówki o prostym obrysie, bez udziwnień. Najlepiej z jak najmniejszą pow. dachu.  3 sypialnie osobne wc. Wszędzie wybrałam takie właśnie projekty. Potem będę wybierała projekty tak, żeby zostawic jeden komin. Jest kilka takich które mają pom. techniczne przylegające do kominka. Chciałabym też spiżarnię. U nas garaż odpada. Planuję (choc nie jest to przymus) zostawić wysoki sufit aby powierzchnia salonu była  optycznie większa .
W chwili obecnej w kręgu naszych poszukiwań jest działka w gminie w której obowiązują dachy od 30-45 st. Więc tak szukamy projektu. 
Wolę mniejszą powierzchnię niż większą. A już na pewno nie myślę o domku w kontekście ozdobników z kamienia czy drewna, bo nas nie stac .

----------


## DEZET

*pesce* - przy parterówce ok. 100m2, różnice w wielkości dachu dwuspadowego będą raczej niewielkie, tym bardziej, że wymagany u Was (jak i u mnie) kąt dachu to 30*, więc dodatkowo powiększa to powierzchnię. Z 230 w projekcie wyszło ok. 280m2, w tym garaż prawie 60m2.

----------


## RD2011

Proszę  , przeanalizujcie projekt  Okinawa , ja z  wielu ,
wielu  projektów , zdecydowałam  się  na  właśnie   ten :

http://www.slonecznedomy.pl/pl/Projekty-domow/Okinawa

Jeśli  macie uwagi , za i przeciw , to proszę podzielcie  się !

----------


## RD2011

To  znaczy  proszę o to pesce  i   wicek !!

Bo  mój  projekt już  w  tym  wątku  był analizowany ,
i opinie  Wasze  pomogły  mi, własnie w  wyborze
Okinawy ! 

Za  co  dziękuję bardzo !!

Jeśli chodzi o kąt  dachu to przy wstępnym zamówieniu
wiązarów zwiększyłam ten kąt do 30  stopni .

----------


## bury_kocur

*RD2011* - jeden z fajniejszych projektów tanich parterówek. Kotłownia nie na paliwo stałe, ale przy takim małym domu chyba i tak nie warto? Układ jest logiczny, klarowny i funkcjonalny. Na plus w wyglądzie: drzwi wejściowe cofnięte w stosunku do lica muru, praktyczne, ładne i nie trzeba dodatkowych daszków, które często szpecą proste bryły. Gdybym miała 1 dziecko mniej i trochę więcej działki, sama bym się zainteresowała tym projektem  :wink: 

Edit: nie jestem pesce ani wicek, ale napisałam, zanim wytypowałaś jury  :wink:

----------


## RD2011

Bury - Kocurku !  :smile:   Jesteś  super Kocurkiem ! :wiggle: 
Czytam  od  dawna Twoje posty ! :roll eyes: 

 Zaplątałam  się  trochę :wink:  , ale generalnie to chciałam moją
Okinawę  pokazać dla  pesce i wicekpl !

Oni  właśnie też szukają  coś  dla  Siebie ! 

Ja ich wytypowane projekty też jeszcze przeglądam ,
choć  po prawdzie , to Okinawa dla mnie najlepsza,
właśnie z tych powodów , jak powyżej  przytoczyłaś ! :smile:  :smile: 

Dziękuję  Ci  -  pozdrawiam !  :bye:  :bye:

----------


## wicekpl

> Proszę  , przeanalizujcie projekt  Okinawa , ja z  wielu ,
> wielu  projektów , zdecydowałam  się  na  właśnie   ten :
> 
> http://www.slonecznedomy.pl/pl/Projekty-domow/Okinawa
> 
> Jeśli  macie uwagi , za i przeciw , to proszę podzielcie  się !



Chyba jeszcze lepszy od papaji :Smile:  na jakim etapie budowy jesteś?na jakie koszty się nastawiasz?wieczorem zonie pokaże i mam nadzieje ze tez jej się spodoba.Dlaczego bury_kocur napisał ze kotłownia nie na paliwo stałe?
Jak sądzicie który projekt droższy będzie w budowie i o ile?
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4a07c7c37a970

----------


## RD2011

Wicekpl !

Ja jestem dopiero na etapie WZ czyli uzyskałam warunki  zabudowy .
Dalsza  papierologia  przede mną ! Zbieram dokumenty na przyłącze
energii i wody. Choć i tak ustalenie wstępne jest na budowę studni.
ale przyłączenie do wodociągu - też   jest w fazie załatwiania.

Ja planuję ogrzewanie podłogowe elektryczne - kable ,oraz  kominek-
a najlepiej piec -koza ,będzie ogrzewaniem alternatywnym.

W Okinawie jest pomieszczenie gospodarcze o pow. - 3,10 m2
Nie znam wymagań przy ogrzewaniu gazem , i czy to pomieszczenie
będzie spełniało wymogi , do  ogrzewania  gazem.

Będę  budować  systemem gospodarczym.
I będę mocno liczyć każdą  złotówkę - chcę  zmieścić
się  do 200 tyś zł. 
Jak  zacznę budowę - to  założę  dziennik , by dzielić się doświadczeniem
przy  budowie Okinawy !
Pozdrawiam i  życzę  powodzenia ! :smile:   :bye:

----------


## bury_kocur

*wicekpl* - kotłownia na paliwo stałe o powierzchni 3m2? Marnie to widzę  :wink:  Dlatego pisałam, że raczej nie bardzo. Piec gazowy się zmieści, kable grzewcze jeszcze lepsze pod względem kosztów kotłowni  :smile:  
*RD2011* dobrze kombinuje  :smile:  Pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## Kwitko

3 m2 na kotłownie na paliwo stałe (węgiel) to za mało, może jakiś mały piecyk by się zmieścił ale zachować wymagane odległości byłoby już trudno. Chociaż może? My mamy kotłownie ok.6 m2 i wszedł dość spory piec z podajnikiem i jeszcze trochę miejsca zostało. 
Okinawa to bardzo fajny domek! I na pewno tani w budowie.

----------


## RD2011

No  właśnie Kwitko !
Wasze  doświadczenie - uwagi -  podpowiedzi -Tych którzy  budują 
lub już  wybudowali ,pomagają bardzo, ale  to bardzo , w podjęciu
ostatecznej  decyzji ,co do budowy  konkretnego domku !

Analizuję , wracam do Waszych dzienników , upewniam się , 
co i jak , bardzo jest to  pomocne !  :yes: 

Wasze zdjęcia -  przedstawiające konkretnie wykonane etapy
budowy - bardzo dużo  dają !  :smile: 

Wam  Wszystkim należą się od nas początkujących 
wielkie DZIĘKI !
Kwitko ! tak w Twoim dzienniku chciałam wyrazić podziękowania ! :smile:

----------


## pesce

> Proszę  , przeanalizujcie projekt  Okinawa , ja z  wielu ,
> wielu  projektów , zdecydowałam  się  na  właśnie   ten :
> 
> http://www.slonecznedomy.pl/pl/Projekty-domow/Okinawa
> 
> Jeśli  macie uwagi , za i przeciw , to proszę podzielcie  się !


Kapitalny projekt. Zapisuję do moich faworytów. Mnie brakuje w nim drugiego wc.

Celuję w taki projekt, w którym nic nie będę musiała zmieniać (adaptacja). Oczywiście jeśli chodzi o zmiany , -przesunięcia działówek to jak najbardziej wchodzą one w grę.

Ja również zaczytuję się w dziennikach budowy. Chłonę informację, metody, technologie.
Na szczęscie w końcu udało mi się namówic męża na rezygnację z paliwa stałego przy tak małym domu. Wydaje mi się , ze gaz/prad i piec wolnostojący spokojnie wystarczą.
Teraz tylko jeszcze zbieramy kasę i do przodu.
Trzymam kciuki za Wasze powodzenie.

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

> projekt  Okinawa,zdecydowałam  się  na  właśnie   ten :
> 
> http://www.slonecznedomy.pl/pl/Projekty-domow/Okinawa
> 
> Jeśli  macie uwagi , za i przeciw , to proszę podzielcie  się !


Bardzo podobny jest projekt Delicja:
http://www.krajobrazy.com.pl/projekty_domow/delicja/

I ten:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...al_s=news&nr=2

I ten (z garażem):
http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...y&id_domku=458

Ten (całkiem mały):
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...0.htm?c=53&id=

Ten (z wejsciem od zachodu):
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...yes&page=2&id=


No i ten (klasyka forum jesli chodzi o tanie i szybkie budowanie - dzięki Zielonemu Ogrodowi):
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...=53&page=3&id=

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

Pytałam w moim dzienniku, ale tam puuuustki. Tylko *draculka* mi odpowiedziała. Dzięki, *drakuniu*.

Więc pytam tu:

Chodzi o dom Modrzyk Solis (lub jemu podobny):
http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...226_opisogolny

Czy ktoś tak budował???
Baaaaaardzo powoli, ale bez większych oszczędności i bez kredytu. Za to przez długie lata
Nasze dochody to ok. 4-5tys. miesięcznie. Co jakis czas pożyczka z z naszych zakładów pracy (obu mniej więcej w tym samym czasie) - ok. 7-8 tys. łącznie. Budowa naprawdę rozłożona w czasie (mamy gdzie mieszkać) - jednego roku papierologia, drugiego fundamenty, potem zbieranie kasy, żeby starczyło na ściany i zadaszenie. A dalej? Dalej moja wyobraźnia nie sięga....
*Czy jest z czym porywać się na tę budowę?* 

P.S. Jesli na tego typu pytania jest inne miejsce, to prosze o przekierowanie. Choć ten wątek wydał mi się odpowiedni.

----------


## bury_kocur

*Olinek* - ja myślę, że wszystko jest kwestią priorytetów. Osoby o Waszych dochodach bardzo zdeterminowane, żeby wybudować dom i szybko w nim zamieszkać, wezmą kredyt i po roku dopną swego. Wam, jak wnioskuję, nie zależy na tym za bardzo - znaczy na tempie. Można i tak - ja widzę tylko jedno niebezpieczeństwo: że budowa Wam szybko obrzydnie przy takim rozwleczeniu na x lat. Nie będzie siły napędowej i po jakimś czasie może to zacząć się wydawać tylko obowiązkiem (i to przykrym) niż realizacją marzeń. Ja osobiście zrobiłabym tak: wzięłabym kredyt, szybko wybudowała, oszczędności na lokatę (albo nadwyżki z tego co Wam zostaje), a potem nadpłacałabym albo spłaciłabym szybciej kredyt, w zależności od tego, jak się dogadacie z bankiem. Ale to ja - mnie zabija powolność działania  :wink: , ciułaczem też nie jestem  :tongue:

----------


## RD2011

Olinku !
Postąpiłabym podobnie  do  Kocurka !

Ale na  Waszym  miejscu , jednocześnie rozpoczęłabym podział
gruntu na  działki - tego na którym nie  możecie budować.
A bodaj po  5 latach, może w MZGP Waszej  gminy zmienić się 
i gdy po 5 latach, już można będzie te  działki ewentualnie sprzedać  bez
dodatkowych kosztów - podatków.
 O podziale  gruntu - kosztach podziału,
finansowych konsekwencjach musisz popytać geodetę .

I dochód dodatkowy byłby, mam  sąsiada który  jest rolnikiem,
a od 2 lat podzielił grunt na działki  , które po upłynięciu 5 lat,
będzie  sprzedawał pod  budowę .
Nie znam szczegółowych przepisów dotyczących podziału,
kosztów itd. To  możesz  znaleźć w internecie lub dopytać 
u geodety.

----------


## RD2011

Olinku !
Linki które  podałaś do projektów domków  powyżej
podobają  mi  się, ale Okinawa wydaje  mi  się najlepsza.

Dach najbardziej  rozsądny - prosty , bez łamańców,
a tym  samym najtańszy.
Pokoje też w metrażu  ciut większe.
Instalacje w miarę najbliżej  siebie to znaczy,
w kuchni i łazience.

Pesce - ja w Okinawie drugie  wc wygospodaruję z łazienki,
dlatego,że nie  będę  robić w łazience  wanny.

Będzie  prysznic - taki bez   kabiny , a odpływ wody liniowy
w posadzce pod odpowiednim spadem .

Wiele  rozwiązań  szczegółowych jeszcze przede mną !

Życzę  jak najlepszego wyboru projektu !  :bye:

----------


## Kwitko

My mieliśmy podobnie małą łazienkę i udało nam się wygospodarować dość wygodne wc, czy łazienka też będzie wygodna zobaczymy niedługo, narazie wydaje mi się mikroskopijna  :wink: 
Olinek napisałam w Twoim dzienniku.

----------


## DEZET

Olinek- ten domek bardzo podobny wymiarami do mojego (bez garażu i wykusza w kuchni) 14x11m. 
Orientacyjnie:
Papierologia- 6-8tys.
Przyłącza - woda, prąd, kanalizacja, gaz - do 10tys.
Fundamenty i stan "0" - 20-30tys.(?)- zależy od warunków
Ściany zewn. (BK) - 15tys.
Dach - 30tys.
Stolarka otworowa- 15tys.
Daje to ok.100k na stan SSZ- czy Wam by to odpowiadało? Odkładanie kasy i robienie co roku czegoś da już jakieś min.5 lat.
Druga sprawa- sami czy budowa z ekipami? Sami będziecie też budować wolno, bo... pierwszy raz, wielu rzeczy nie wiadomo, a wychodzą "w praniu".
Można się znużyć budową, zresztą chyba każdy po np. 3 latach samodzielnej budowy czuje znużenie.
Lepiej zrobić papiery i przyłącze prądu i wody- PNB ważne jest 2lata, odłożyć na ten czas prace, uzbierać i postawić fundamenty i ściany.
Potem dach i na dokończenie budowy wziąć kredyt. Inaczej będziecie ciągnąć budowę 15lat.

----------


## Kwitko

Teraz pozwolenie jest ważne 3 lata. 
Dezet mówisz po trzech latach znużenie? My po niecałych dwóch mamy serdecznie dosyć  :wink: 
Zaczynając budowę też myśleliśmy że zajmie  nam jakieś 4-5 lat głównie ze względu na kase, a jakoś tak pieniądze cały czas są i uwineliśmy się szybciej.

----------


## msdracula

Ja też już miałam kryzys  :wink:  nie miałam dosyć budowy, ale tego ciągłego oszczędzania i odmawiania sobie wszystkiego...po prostu brakowało już normalnego życia  :wink:  a nie budujemy aż tak długo  :big grin: 
U nas budowa przeciągła by się jeszcze o jakieś min. 2 lata, nie dałabym rady tyle jeszcze czekać na "swoje"  :no: 

Olinku jak wam starczy na SSZ to nie ma co się zastanawiać  :smile:  a o kredycie będziecie mysleć jak faktycznie wam już kasy zabraknie, będziecie mieli dość, będziecie chcieli przyspieszyć...teraz nie musicie już decydować, a może akurat coś się zmieni i będzie kasa z działek  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

3 lata ważne PNB- to bardzo dobrze, jak ja załatwiałem było 2.
Mnie dopadło w 3 roku budowy, ale gdyby nie brak kasy już mogę ruszać, bo akumulator się naładował  :Smile:

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

Dzięki serdeczne wszystkim za odpowiedzi.




> na dokończenie budowy wziąć kredyt. Inaczej będziecie ciągnąć budowę 15lat.


A czy ludziom w wieku < 40  :tongue:  dadzą kredyt na budowę domu?

----------


## DEZET

> Dzięki serdeczne wszystkim za odpowiedzi.
> 
> 
> A czy ludziom w wieku < 40  dadzą kredyt na budowę domu?


Ja mam ostatnie raty na emeryturze  :wink:  Nie było problemu z wiekiem <40.

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

Właśnie "pobawiłam się" się kalkulatorem kredytowym (pierwszy lepszy z sieci :big tongue: ). Przy kredycie 150 tys na 15 lat - rata stała ok. 1.300 zł. Odsetki - ponad 89 tys.!!!!!
Nie jestem pewna, czy tego chcę.... A w zasadzie to boję się okrutnie....

----------


## aagaaz

NO tak.. Ładne odsetki, ale jak tu inaczej marzyć... Musi byc kredyt  :smile:

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

> Lepiej zrobić papiery i przyłącze prądu i wody- PNB ważne jest 2lata, odłożyć na ten czas prace, uzbierać i postawić fundamenty i ściany.
> Potem dach i na dokończenie budowy wziąć kredyt. Inaczej będziecie ciągnąć budowę 15lat.


Jaki trzeba by wziąć kredyt na dokończenie? jakiego rzędu ta "przyjemność"? Oczywiście bez mebli  :big tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> A czy ludziom w wieku < 40  dadzą kredyt na budowę domu?


Ja wziąłem i to na 100%,max.termin czyli 30 lat   :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

*Olinek*, coś dużo tych odsetek jak na tak krótki termin. Według moich przymiarek sprzed pół roku, przy kredycie na ten sam okres, odsetki stanowiły około połowy całej kwoty do spłaty. Może zainteresuj się jakimś Open finance'em lub Expanderem?

----------


## DEZET

> Jaki trzeba by wziąć kredyt na dokończenie? jakiego rzędu ta "przyjemność"? Oczywiście bez mebli


Tego ot tak nie określimy. Ja mam 200k, udział własny mam mieć 50k(oprócz działki). Kosztorys na 250k. Na wykończeniówkę można dać i 80 i 200tys. Biorę pod uwagę standard "marketowy" (chyba się przyjmie to określenie), z naciskiem na lepsze materiały np. do instalacji wodnych, a tańsze wykończenia: panele, płytki, drzwi.

Lepiej samemu sobie policzyć materiały, porównać z kosztorysem(często nieaktualnym), gdzie jest też pokazana cena robocizny. 
Ile zrobicie sami , tyle oszczędzicie.

----------


## dr_au

*olinek okrąglinek* - co do kosztów kredytu, to niestety wszystko się zgadza. Przy rocznej stopie procentowej na poziomie 6,5% (dość realna) na 15 lat rata to 1300 a koszt 89 tys.

Co do rozkładu kosztów na poszczególne etapy kiedyś podawałem szczegółowe kalkulacje w tym wątku. Koszt wykończeniówki potrafi być bardzo zróżnicowany. I nie zależy to tylko od standardu, ale również od tego, czy uda się tak zaprojektować wnętrze, aby było relatywnie tanie w wykonaniu. Czyli pomysłowość "rzondzi". Ogólnie wykończeniówka w średnim standardzie (parkiet, przyzwoite płytki z przedziału 100-200 zł za m2, dobre drzwi, kuchnia na wymiar, ale bez szaleństw) to około 1000-1200 za m2  licząc od stanu "deweloperskiego". Idąc na kilka kompromisów z jakością można zejść do około 500 zł za m2 (kuchnia Ikea, lepsze panele podłogowe zamiast parkietu, płytki z przedziału 50-150 drzwi za 500-700 zł itp.), oczywiście również pod warunkiem, że się myśli i liczy. Duża cześć kosztów wykończeniowych to robocizna. Dlatego robiąc wykończenia samemu można jeszcze wyraźnie zejść z podanych kwot.

----------


## wisienka29

Witam,
jestem nowa na forum i też podepnę się pod ten wątek. Proszę o odpowiedź na pytanie w jakich kosztach zmieścimy się budując ten dom: 
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/margo/. Czy 250 tyś to kwota realna?
Powierzchnia użytkowa zwiększona do 95 m2. Sami raczej wiele nie zrobimy do ssz. Nastawiamy się na ekipy na poszczególne etapy, materiały będziemy załatwiać sami.

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam,
> jestem nowa na forum i też podepnę się pod ten wątek. Proszę o odpowiedź na pytanie w jakich kosztach zmieścimy się budując ten dom: 
> http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/margo/. Czy 250 tyś to kwota realna?


Realna,po pewnymi warunkami zawatymi w tym temacie,SSZ może być zlecone.

----------


## wisienka29

Pod jakimi warunkami? Chodzi nam o koszty postawienia tego domu ( tak aby można było się wprowadzić). :tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> Pod jakimi warunkami? Chodzi nam o koszty postawienia tego domu ( tak aby można było się wprowadzić).


Część prac,zwłaszcza w wykończeniówce,należy wykonać we własnym zakresie.

----------


## wisienka29

Tak właśnie planujemy  :smile:  Dziękujemy za rady ( i za świetny dziennik budowy, z którego nie raz pewnie skorzystamy  :smile: ) Byliśmy dzisiaj u pierwszego wykonawcy i jak wycenił nam nasz dom na 400tyś to trochę się podłamaliśmy :/

----------


## NieJan

Ja nie byłbym taki pewien, czy 250tys. w przypadku tego domku jest realne. Tu jest 160m2 kopertowego dachu, to sam dach zapewne ładnie ponad stówę wyjdzie.
400tys. to dość wysoko, ale sama pisałaś, że planujesie sami kupować materiały i brać ekipy do poszczególnych etapów, a nie budować firmą.

----------


## maq73

> Ja nie byłbym taki pewien, czy 250tys. w przypadku tego domku jest realne. Tu jest 160m2 kopertowego dachu, to sam dach zapewne ładnie ponad stówę wyjdzie.
> 400tys. to dość wysoko, ale sama pisałaś, że planujesie sami kupować materiały i brać ekipy do poszczególnych etapów, a nie budować firmą.


Trochę pojechałeś z ceną za dach, spokojnie w 50tys. się zmieszczą bez jakichś oszczędności drastycznych. A jak się postarają to i w 30-40K.

----------


## kalizbi

> Tak właśnie planujemy  Dziękujemy za rady ( i za świetny dziennik budowy, z którego nie raz pewnie skorzystamy ) Byliśmy dzisiaj u pierwszego wykonawcy i jak wycenił nam nasz dom na 400tyś to trochę się podłamaliśmy :/


Dom podobny do projektu bittera może nawet trochę prostszy przeczytaj jego dziennik,przeanalizuj technologię wykonania.

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## wisienka29

Arturo72  już wczoraj zaraził mnie swoim optymizmem, więc mam zamiar  urzeczywistnić swoje marzenia marzenia  :roll eyes:  Co do dachu to nasz będzie kryty dachówką betonową ( w ostateczności blachą ). Założę też dziennik budowy,żeby kalkulować wszystko na bieżąco (liczę oczywiście na cenne Wasze rady  :smile: ). W koszty nie wliczam pozwoleń, projektu , jego adaptacji, ceny działki i tej całej papierologii przed ( na to wszystko poszło z bieżących wydatków). Oprócz kredytu mamy trochę własnych oszczędności. Damy radę, musi się udać  :smile: 

Mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie ogrzewania - do tej pory miał być piec z podajnikiem na eko groszek ale zaczęłam się zastanawiać czy może ogrzewanie elektryczne nie będzie korzystniejsze?

----------


## msdracula

> Ja nie byłbym taki pewien, czy 250tys. w przypadku tego domku jest realne. Tu jest 160m2 kopertowego dachu, to sam dach zapewne ładnie ponad stówę wyjdzie.
> 400tys. to dość wysoko, ale sama pisałaś, że planujesie sami kupować materiały i brać ekipy do poszczególnych etapów, a nie budować firmą.


Skąd ta cena?! u nas 230m kw. wielospadowego dachu, z 3 lukarnami i kompletny dach z orynnowaniem i 6 oknami dachowymi wyniósł nas ok 50tyś.
tylko dachówka cementowa.

----------


## NieJan

Przepraszam za wprowadzenie w błąd. Dzięki waszej reakcji wiem, że muszę zweryfikować wycenę swojego prostego dwuspadowego, 130-to metrowego dachu, bo jeśli w tej samej cenie inni robią wielospadowe kryte dachówką, to coś jest nie tak...

----------


## msdracula

> Przepraszam za wprowadzenie w błąd. Dzięki waszej reakcji wiem, że muszę zweryfikować wycenę swojego prostego dwuspadowego, 130-to metrowego dachu, bo jeśli w tej samej cenie inni robią wielospadowe kryte dachówką, to coś jest nie tak...


a na jaką kwotę dostałeś wycenę?

----------


## Kwitko

Mój prosty dwuspadowy dach kosztował 30 tys z dachówką cementową więc myślę że 40 tys na taki dach wystarczy ponieważ jest on stosunkowo niewielki. Jednak żeby cały ten domek do zamieszkania wybudować za 250 tys trzeba się bardzo postarać.

----------


## DEZET

> Przepraszam za wprowadzenie w błąd. Dzięki waszej reakcji wiem, że muszę zweryfikować wycenę swojego prostego dwuspadowego, 130-to metrowego dachu, bo jeśli w tej samej cenie inni robią wielospadowe kryte dachówką, to coś jest nie tak...


Ktoś widać chce sporo na Tobie zarobić. Mój dach( wiązary+blachodachówka) ok.280m2 z pracą własną wyszedł ok 46tys.
Jak dobrze pamiętam, to kwota razem z 5 oknami dachowymi. Zresztą chyba w swoim DB dawałem rozpiskę.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam,
> jestem nowa na forum i też podepnę się pod ten wątek. Proszę o odpowiedź na pytanie w jakich kosztach zmieścimy się budując ten dom: 
> http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/margo/. Czy 250 tyś to kwota realna?
> Powierzchnia użytkowa zwiększona do 95 m2. Sami raczej wiele nie zrobimy do ssz. Nastawiamy się na ekipy na poszczególne etapy, materiały będziemy załatwiać sami.


Witaj! Uważam, że kwota do SSZ w okolicach 120-140tys. jest realna. Pozostałe 110-130 spokojnie wystarczy na wykończenie(jeśli sami zrobicie).
Niedawno podawaliśmy tu swoje koszty więc cofnij się kilka stron i wyciągaj wnioski. Wycena 4tys/m2 to gruba przesada. Forumowiczom wychodzi w okolicy 2-2,5tys. (lub jeszcze mniej).

----------


## wisienka29

A tutaj link do ciekawej strony: http://www.wielkiebudowanie.pl/go.li...dowy-domu.html
Ceny usług budowlanych, usług wykończeniowych, ceny budowy domu wraz z materiałem,
aktualne, stan na 1.02.2013  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> A tutaj link do ciekawej strony: http://www.wielkiebudowanie.pl/go.live.php/PL-H320/barometr-cen/barometr-cen/cena-budowy-domu.html
> Ceny usług budowlanych, usług wykończeniowych, ceny budowy domu wraz z materiałem,
> aktualne, stan na 1.02.2013


Odkrycia wielkiego nie widzę- 1646zł za SSZ ( w tym robocizna 449) szału nie robią. 
Forumowicze schodzą do ok. 1000/m2, a nawet poniżej i to wcale nie najtańszymi technologiami. 
Nie zgodzę się z twierdzeniem, że system gospodarczy nie jest najtańszy (problem, co to jest system gosp., bo różnie to tłumaczą)
Licząc tylko robociznę x m2 u siebie zaoszczędziłem ok.68tys. 
W rzeczywistości trzeba powiedzieć, że nie wydałem jeszcze większej kwoty biorąc pod uwagę podane ceny  :wink: 
Patrząc na % kosztów robocizny: 30-40 całego domu to niby niewiele, ale za dom kosztujący 300tys. to 100=robocizna  :wink:

----------


## wisienka29

Mamy kolejną wycenę  :smile:  robocizna - stan surowy otwarty z dachem (w tym montaż więźby i  pokrycie dachówką ceramiczną) to 39 tyś (198 m2 dachu kopertowego, powierzchnia domu 96 m2). Jak myślicie, czy jest to korzystna cena czy szukać dalej? Dodatkowo SSO z ich materiałem wycenili na 123 tys.

----------


## LALA81

Witam, po kilku dniach nareszcie przeczytałam cały wątek, uff... :wink: . Zamierzam zbudować dom, kwota jaką dysponuję to 300tys do wprowadzenia się. Mieszkam na śląsku więc ceny robocizny nie są tanie, zresztą gdzie są :wink: ). Mam bardzo nietypową działkę bo wąską ale z pewnymi udogodnieniami, zmieści się dom max długi na 11m a szerki na 9,70m. Elewacja frontowa równoległa do ulicy i dwa miejsca postojowe. działka 460m. Więc mowa tutaj tylko o domu z uzutkowym poddaszem. Waham się pomiędzy dwoma projektami tj. ISKIERKA z pracowni hb studio http://hbstudio.pl/projekt;1 oraz RUSAŁKA pracowni Dominanta http://www.dominanta.pl/oferta/rusalka.html . Niestety, nie potrafimy wraz z mężem duzo zrobic, jedynie coś przy wykończeniach tj. malowanie, biały montaż, panele, itp. Nie zamierzam wykańczać garażu, czy pomieszczenia gospodarczego, napewno wylewki będzie trzeba ale to chyba na początek tyle. W przypadku iskierki nie zamierzam wykańczać dwóch łazienek, wystarczy na początek jedna, ale reszta to pewnie trzba zrobić do stanu deweloperskiego. Kuchnię i łazienka na dole trzeba będzie zrobić na gotowo. W przypadku Rusałki konieczne jest poszerzenie domu od strony salonu i kuchni do 11m długości domu, tj o 44cm. Odpadają takie rzeczy jak sprzęt rtv i agd i kanapy, łóżka bo to zabiorę z mieszkania. Jak myslicie uda się wybudowć któryś z tych domów ? Iskierka ma wiele blogów, ale te ze śląska nie są już takie kolorowe cenowo...;(

----------


## Scarlet

Rusałka ma 86 m powierzchni użytkowej, Iskierka jest większa , ma 105 m. Szukając oszczędności skupiłabym się na projekcie bez garażu.

----------


## LALA81

Niestety garaż musi być, muszę na tej małej działce wygospodarować 2 miejsca postojowe, przybliżam się do sąsiada na 1,5m więc z jednej strony (od garażu) nie będzie okien, z drugiej strony domu do granicy działki będzie 2m (dzieki temu że jest to narożna działka i musze się odsunąć 6m od krawędzi jezdni) więc miejsca za duzo nie mam. Działka ma nieregularny kształt i zaliczona jest do wąskiej działki <16m.

----------


## kalizbi

> Niestety garaż musi być, muszę na tej małej działce wygospodarować 2 miejsca postojowe, przybliżam się do sąsiada na 1,5m więc z jednej strony (od garażu) nie będzie okien, z drugiej strony domu do granicy działki będzie 2m (dzieki temu że jest to narożna działka i musze się odsunąć 6m od krawędzi jezdni) więc miejsca za duzo nie mam. Działka ma nieregularny kształt i zaliczona jest do wąskiej działki <16m.


Obejrzyj projekt ANKA2 z MTM STYL,w RUSAŁCE pokoje na poddaszu mogą rozczarować wielkością,ISKIERKA to lepsza propozycja.

----------


## LALA81

Projekt naprawdę fajny ale bez garażu :sad:

----------


## LALA81

A gdyby pokoje sypialnie zmniejszyć ns rozmiar 410x364 (po wydłużeniu domu 450x364) z łazienki i garderoby zrobić drugi pokój o takich samych wymiarach, eliminacja komina i pionu kanalizacyjnego, łazienka do pokoju nad kotłownia czy pom. gosp. gdzie byłby kocioł kondensacyjny. Wówczas dom staje sie bardziej ustawny. Co o tym myślicie?

----------


## kalizbi

> Projekt naprawdę fajny ale bez garażu


ANKA 2 jest z garażem!!!

----------


## LALA81

Wybacz, spojrzalam na Anke :smile:  a projekt ciekawy, tylko czy w moim budżecie sie zmieszcze...

----------


## kalizbi

> A gdyby pokoje sypialnie zmniejszyć ns rozmiar 410x364 (po wydłużeniu domu 450x364) z łazienki i garderoby zrobić drugi pokój o takich samych wymiarach, eliminacja komina i pionu kanalizacyjnego, łazienka do pokoju nad kotłownia czy pom. gosp. gdzie byłby kocioł kondensacyjny. Wówczas dom staje sie bardziej ustawny. Co o tym myślicie?


Wentylacyjnego komina z kuchni nie da się pominąć!!!Chyba że będzie rekuperator.

----------


## LALA81

Tego jeszcze nie wiem, jeżeli będę ogrzewać gazem to rzeczywiście komin musi być, ale węższy niż ten co jest w projekcie, jeśli instalacja nie będzie mi sie opłacać rozważe ogrzewanie prądem. Mogę tylko ekologiczne formy ogrzewania zastosować.

----------


## Wodi

A ja jestem przeciwnego zdania, na wiosnę zaczynam budowę domu, jest on wyceniony na 170 tys już w stanie gotowym (tylko bez umeblowania). Jest to projekt ekonomiczny. Mam zakupione materiały (pustaki, stal, drewno na dach itd), ich koszt to 80 tys. Jestem przekonany, że masz szansę wybudować dom za 200 tysięcy, wszystko zależy od tego jaki wybierzesz projekt i jakich użyjesz materiałów, jeśli z najwyższej półki i do tego ekipę to koszt cię wyniesie dużo. Mój dom będzie budował murarz z 3 pomocnikami (za 20 tys. robią wszystko od fundamentów po dach). Mam z żoną podobne zarobki (3200 wspólnie na miesiąc), a więc spokojnie dacie radę, tylko oszczędzajcie. Jeszcze jak masz szwagra. który może ci pomóc, to nawet się nie zastanawiaj, tylko zbieraj na dom. Jeszcze jedno nie słuchaj osób, które powiedzą ci, że lepiej nie próbować (mnie też tak podcinali skrzydła, a na wiosnę mój dom już stanie i nie mogę doczekać się miny tych osób). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Xerses

> A ja jestem przeciwnego zdania, na wiosnę zaczynam budowę domu, jest on wyceniony na 170 tys już w stanie gotowym (tylko bez umeblowania). Jest to projekt ekonomiczny. Mam zakupione materiały (pustaki, stal, drewno na dach itd), ich koszt to 80 tys. Jestem przekonany, że masz szansę wybudować dom za 200 tysięcy, wszystko zależy od tego jaki wybierzesz projekt i jakich użyjesz materiałów, jeśli z najwyższej półki i do tego ekipę to koszt cię wyniesie dużo. Mój dom będzie budował murarz z 3 pomocnikami (za 20 tys. robią wszystko od fundamentów po dach). Mam z żoną podobne zarobki (3200 wspólnie na miesiąc), a więc spokojnie dacie radę, tylko oszczędzajcie. Jeszcze jak masz szwagra. który może ci pomóc, to nawet się nie zastanawiaj, tylko zbieraj na dom. Jeszcze jedno nie słuchaj osób, które powiedzą ci, że lepiej nie próbować (mnie też tak podcinali skrzydła, a na wiosnę mój dom już stanie i nie mogę doczekać się miny tych osób). Pozdrawiam.


Pustaki? To z tego materiału ktoś jeszcze buduje domy? Nie znam Twojego projektu, wielkości domu  ani klasy budynku jaki budujesz. Jesli Twój domek ma 80 m2 to może się z Tobą zgodzę że Ci te 170 k starczy.  Jeśli więcej  to  z teoriami że wybudujesz dom w stanie gotowym  za 170 k to gratuluje dobrego samopoczucia. 
1. Po pierwsze wypisując takie wywody powinieneś zaznaczyć że budujesz dom z kiepskich tanich materiałów i masz świadomość że późniejsza eksploatacja będzie Cie kosztowała więcej niż innych użytkowników.
2. 20 tysięcy za wykonanie całości..... nie wiem gdzieś znalazł tak tanich fachowców. Albo to mały dom i masz ulgowe ceny, albo sam się zastanów dlaczego sa tani
3. Za materiał napisałeś 80k + 20 k za robote - mamy 100k. Jeśli pozostałe rzeczy wykonasz sam (znaczy jesteś elektrykiem hydraulikiem, tynkarzem, malarzem, stolarzem, posadzkarzem, wykończeniowcem, znasz sie na montażu okien i drzwi, wykonujesz elewacje, ocieplenia, itd  --> sorry za moją ironie - czemu taki tani dom budujesz skoro masz tyle fachów w ręku?)  to może sie uda. Jesli nie - w zalezności od wielkości domu elektryka około 3 k , hydraulika 4k,  tynki 5-8k, elewacja(nawet tylko samo ocieplenie) 4-5k, wełna regipsy itp,jakieś 4-5 k, posadzka  od 1 do 2,5 k zależy ile metrów, .......... i juz masz w tej robocie jakieś 22 k , zostało Ci 48k na reszte, okna drzwi, płytki materiały itp itd. O papierach i pozwoleniach, projektach odbiorach itp nie wspominam na same te brednie niezaleznie od wielkości domu wydasz 8 k. 

Nie chce studzić Twojego zapału ale widać że nie masz pojęcia o budowaniu domu i bije od Ciebie niestety nieuzasadniony huraoptymizm. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Scarlet

> Mam z żoną podobne zarobki (3200 wspólnie na miesiąc), a więc spokojnie dacie radę, tylko oszczędzajcie. Jeszcze jak masz szwagra. który może ci pomóc, to nawet się nie zastanawiaj, tylko zbieraj na dom. Jeszcze jedno nie słuchaj osób, które powiedzą ci, że lepiej nie próbować (mnie też tak podcinali skrzydła, a na wiosnę mój dom już stanie i nie mogę doczekać się miny tych osób). Pozdrawiam.


Czy mając wspólnie 3200 budujecie na kredyt ?

----------


## bury_kocur

*Wodi*, a ja tam trzymam kciuki - nie na złość Xersesowi  :wink: , bo ma chłop trochę racji, tylko wierzę w tanie domy (sama taki buduję), we własną pracę (nie trzeba mieć miliona fachów w ręku - jak to ujął mój mąż: wykańczamy dla siebie, nie zarobkowo - jak wyjdzie, tak będziemy mieli) i w optymizm - nawet trochę przesadny i nieuzasadniony  :wink:

----------


## Xerses

> *Wodi*, a ja tam trzymam kciuki - nie na złość Xersesowi , bo ma chłop trochę racji, tylko wierzę w tanie domy (sama taki buduję), we własną pracę (nie trzeba mieć miliona fachów w ręku - jak to ujął mój mąż: wykańczamy dla siebie, nie zarobkowo - jak wyjdzie, tak będziemy mieli) i w optymizm - nawet trochę przesadny i nieuzasadniony


Uwielbiam Twoje nastawienie do życia  :smile:  :smile:  

Nie pisałem mu tego aby go zdołować, tylko aby pisząc juz jakiegoś posta przemyślał troche spraw i przede wszystkim zweryfikował swoje nastawienie.
Ja wiem co oznacza własna praca, ale nie wszystko da się samemu zrobić i zrobić to dobrze. Pewnych rzeczy nie ominiesz. Ja wole byc mile zaskoczony niz rozczarowany , a tym budżetem i założeniami - obawiam się że będzie chłop niestety rozczarowany.......... No ale obym się mylił ;P

----------


## DEZET

> Uwielbiam Twoje nastawienie do życia  
> 
> Nie pisałem mu tego aby go zdołować, tylko aby pisząc juz jakiegoś posta przemyślał troche spraw i przede wszystkim zweryfikował swoje nastawienie.
> Ja wiem co oznacza własna praca, ale nie wszystko da się samemu zrobić i zrobić to dobrze. Pewnych rzeczy nie ominiesz. Ja wole byc mile zaskoczony niz rozczarowany , a tym budżetem i założeniami - obawiam się że będzie chłop niestety rozczarowany.......... No ale obym się mylił ;P


Muszę przyznać rację. Mały domek- max 80m2 może się uda za 170tys zrobić. Ale- pustaki, stal i drewno na dach i już poszło 80tys., a gdzie fundamenty, beton na wieńce, pokrycie dachowe, okna, drzwi, ocieplenie? Mówię tylko o materiałach.Robocizna 20tys.- ekipa od murarza do dekarza- no, tylko pozazdrościć :wink:  
Wodi napisz coś o tym domku, to rozwieje wątpliwości.

----------


## Kwitko

Takie niedomówienia są najgorsze. Później ktoś nowy się naczyta i będzie klops. Piszecie domek 80 m. i tak ktoś nieświadomy czyta i wybierze sobie projekt np. taki  http://projekty-domow-jednorodzinnyc...pl/plk-447.htm i się zdziwi że mu 200 tys nie starczyło.
A poza tym nigdy nie można brać pod uwagę opinii typu ja WYBUDUJĘ  dom za 180 tys bo murarz mi tak powiedział, bo sobie policzyłem, bo kolega wybudował kiedyś, jeżeli ktoś powie ja WYBUDOWAŁEM  to ok, można rozmawiać o tym jak to zrobił. Gdybanie nie ma sensu.

----------


## Xerses

> Takie niedomówienia są najgorsze. Później ktoś nowy się naczyta i będzie klops. Piszecie domek 80 m. i tak ktoś nieświadomy czyta i wybierze sobie projekt np. taki  http://projekty-domow-jednorodzinnyc...pl/plk-447.htm i się zdziwi że mu 200 tys nie starczyło.
> A poza tym nigdy nie można brać pod uwagę opinii typu ja WYBUDUJĘ  dom za 180 tys bo murarz mi tak powiedział, bo sobie policzyłem, bo kolega wybudował kiedyś, jeżeli ktoś powie ja WYBUDOWAŁEM  to ok, można rozmawiać o tym jak to zrobił. Gdybanie nie ma sensu.


No racja, ale patrzac na ten projekt to chyba kazdy średnio rozgarniety człowiek zdaje sobie  chyba sprawe że takiej konstrukcji to mu sie nie uda w tej kwocie zrobić  :smile:  - zakładam że jak tu ktoś trafił i umie skorzystac z neta  to ma na tyle inteligencji aby to pojąć  :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

Oj różnie to bywa  :wink:  A tak poważnie ludzie nie mający pojęcia o budowie  mogą wielu rzeczy nie wiedzieć mimo że należą do średnio rozgarniętych  :wink:   Myślisz że ktoś zaczynający szukać projektu patrzy ile jest kominów, wie co to powierzchnia całkowita, a co użytkowa?  Ostatnio doradzałam kilku osobom wybierającym projekt i czasem naprawdę byłam zszokowana tym czego można nie wiedzieć. I żadna z tych osób nie zamierzała zgłębiać tej wiedzy. Mówili - przecież ja tego budować nie będę ja mam tylko projekt wybrać.

----------


## compi

Podejrzewam że to co napisałaś jest w tym akurat wątku najważniejsze. Do ciężkiej wojny należy się przygotować bardzo dokładnie, bo nieznajomość tak ważnych kwestii spowoduje opłakane skutki.

----------


## Scarlet

> Oj różnie to bywa  A tak poważnie ludzie nie mający pojęcia o budowie  mogą wielu rzeczy nie wiedzieć mimo że należą do średnio rozgarniętych   Myślisz że ktoś zaczynający szukać projektu patrzy ile jest kominów, wie co to powierzchnia całkowita, a co użytkowa?  Ostatnio doradzałam kilku osobom wybierającym projekt i czasem naprawdę byłam zszokowana tym czego można nie wiedzieć. I żadna z tych osób nie zamierzała zgłębiać tej wiedzy. Mówili - przecież ja tego budować nie będę ja mam tylko projekt wybrać.


Zgadza się ! Teraz wiem że wystarczy nam dom 101 m , ale kilka lat temu koniecznie chciałam wybudować dom którego wizualizacje mi się podobały ( aż wstyd się przyznać) i który miał 134 m powierzchni użytkowej. Wydawało mi się że to tak w sam raz, tyle że dochodził do tego garaż dwustanowiskowy więc zrobiło się ponad 180 m.

----------


## bury_kocur

Hm, ja uważam, że jak ktoś chce budować tanio, to nie jest tak nonszalancki w wyborze projektu i całej reszty, tylko każdą złotówkę dobrze rozważy, a nawet powącha i poliże, zanim wyda  :wink:  Czyli zakładam z góry, że świadomość ograniczeń finansowych idzie w parze ze świadomością rozwiązań budowlanych. A jak ktoś wybiera na zasadzie "bo mi się to podoba", to po pierwsze, zazdroszczę komfortu, a po drugie - będzie musiał za to zapłacić...

----------


## Einz

Witam.
Zainteresował mnie ten temat, bo w podobnej kwocie buduję dom trochę ponad 117mkw, ale podłóg. Wiadomo parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym, żadnych wielkich luksusów, ale z dobrych materiałów(ani najtańsze ani najdroższe). Wiadomo, żeby go finalnie wykończyć będę musiał wydać łącznie 230-240 k zł, ale są mniejsze projekty w razie czego. I jak na razie nie wydaje mi się żebym dokonywał rzeczy niemożliwej. Aaa, nadmienię jeszcze, ze ja sam przy tym nic nie robię, tylko ekipa.

----------


## chris004

Witam ja znów mam zamiar zbudować razem z moim szwagrem bliźniaka 2 x 109 m2 i mam zamiar zmieścić sie w kwocie 450 tys za całość do zamieszkania. Pozwolenia na budowe juz mamy - działkę też ze wszystkimi mediami w działce a także ogrodzoną z własną studnią i altanką. Umowa wstępna z ekipa za SSO wraz z ściankami działowymi podpisana - cena ca całego bliźniaka to 60 tys wraz z ich koparka itp ( zaliczka juz wpłacana 3 tys )  Jestem dobrej myśli. Domek to dom w Ostróżkach 2

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m40f7ca5d20a1b

Pare modyfikacji żeby był tańszy to zrezygnowanie z bocznej lukarny a także całkowicie z balkonów z tyło a także bez instalacji na kominek - Kotłownia na dole zamiast pokoju ( 11,7 m2 ) na paliwo stałę  :Smile: 

Jesteśmy w trakcie załatwiania kredytu - trzymajcie kciuki  :Smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Witam.
> Zainteresował mnie ten temat, bo w podobnej kwocie buduję dom trochę ponad 117mkw, ale podłóg. Wiadomo parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym, żadnych wielkich luksusów, ale z dobrych materiałów(ani najtańsze ani najdroższe). Wiadomo, żeby go finalnie wykończyć będę musiał wydać łącznie 230-240 k zł, ale są mniejsze projekty w razie czego. I jak na razie nie wydaje mi się żebym dokonywał rzeczy niemożliwej. Aaa, nadmienię jeszcze, ze ja sam przy tym nic nie robię, tylko ekipa.


Zacząłeś, czy dopiero zaczniesz? Z ekipą za 240tys., no dlaczego nie- oni wezmą z 40-50 za robotę, reszta starczy by dokończyć i zamieszkać? 

chris004- koparka w tym całym budowaniu, to najmniejszy problem (70-100/h), wcale dużo nie będzie pracować, ale Wy za to zapłacicie. 

Radzę dobrze pilnować ekip, żebyście się nie przejechali, bo różnie to bywa, a koszty poprawek mogą być spore.

----------


## Kwiatki2

> Czy mając wspólnie 3200 budujecie na kredyt ?


scarlet czy Ty uważasz, że nie da się zarabiając wspólnie 3200 spłacać kredyt ? my planujemy płacić 700 miesięcznie i 2500 starczy nam na życie . . .

----------


## Kwiatki2

żeby nie było, że to tylko plany, prawie tyle płacimy za wynajem, więc to wejdzie w siebie

----------


## Arturo72

> my planujemy płacić 700 miesięcznie i 2500 starczy nam na życie . . .


Ciężko to widzę...dla dwóch osób być może,chociaż na styk,dla trzech nie możliwe,o czterech nawet nie wspominam.
Chociaż u nas też nie będzie dużo lepiej  :wink:

----------


## Łukasz789

Pewnie ,ze się da .Samego mnie to czeka jak nie stanie się cud. Ale przeżycie za 1800zł z kredytem do zapłaty 700zł to jest dożywocie.Praktycznie na wszystko starcza na styk i żadnych szaleństw. Nie daj Boże jakąś chorobę , awarie w domu albo inny nieprzewidziany wydatek.Kiedyś przeprowadziłem symulacje budżetu przy takim kredycie i lekko wpadłem w histerię. A mam kumpla ( singiel) zarabi1,9tys. wziął kredytu 190tys. i miesięcznie oddaje 1tys. złotych , ostrzegałem go ale dopiero teraz zorientował się w co się  wpakował...
Sam bym rozpoczął już budowę bo ten 19Star kusi oj kusi tylko się boję ....( sytuacja finansowa podobna ).

----------


## Kwitko

A kto temu koledze dał kredyt  :jaw drop:  
Za 2500 tys. miesięcznie oszczędni spokojnie dadzą radę żyć. Zapewne nie w Warszawie ale na prowincji na pewno.

----------


## Łukasz789

Wiesz co zapytam go gdzie brał kredyt( w którym banku-chyba)  .Ale wziął go niecałe dwa lata temu poszedł na spotkanie z jakimś agentem od kredytów  i ten powiedział ,ze tyle może wziąć i tyle wziął. I od tego momentu jego życie to piekło. Tak jak sadziłem gdyby nie pomoc rodziców to by skończył pod mostem. Na dodatek zmienił pracę i zarabia jeszcze mniej. Ja już wtedy podliczyłem ,ze same opłaty to 500-700zł a na resztę zostaje 150zł .

Temat doradców kredytowych pozostawi bez komentarza bo do tamtej pory wierzyłem ,ze biorąc naukę z USA i Kanady banki u nas nie będą dawać kredytów jak popadnie a tutaj jednak nadal jest tak ,że jest chętny to damy mu kredyt a potem będziemy się martwić jak od niego ściągnąć ten kredyt. Zresztą na przykładzie tego  kolegi wiele zrozumiałem i wiele się nauczyłem. 

W Krakowie za te 1,8 tys. ( po odjęciu 700) wyżyją ale to będzie raczej wegetacja .Każda złotówka będzie oglądana dwa razy. Zresztą co ja będę pisał dużo ludzi tak żyją bo muszą....

----------


## Xerses

> Zacząłeś, czy dopiero zaczniesz? Z ekipą za 240tys., no dlaczego nie- oni wezmą z 40-50 za robotę, reszta starczy by dokończyć i zamieszkać?


No troche sie chyba ten kolega pogubił, najpierw zaczał że buduje i mu wystarczy , a potem stwierdza że jak coś są inne projekty.  :smile:  Zabawnie wyszło, gdzieś tu się nam małe kłamstewko pojawiło  :smile:  no ale cóż teoretyków to na muratorze od groma jest.........

----------


## jareko

Łukasz - czyżby wziął kredyt w Meritum Banku?

----------


## Łukasz789

Powiem szczerze ,że nie wiem w którym banku pomimo ,że byłem przy tym .Kredyt załatwiał przez agencję nieruchomości. Jak się spotkamy a spotykamy się dosyć często to napiszę w jakim banku .Ale jakoś ta nazwa mnie się kojarzy (jakaś na M?) może być Meritum  ale ręki uciąć sobie nie dam.

----------


## Einz

> Zacząłeś, czy dopiero zaczniesz? Z ekipą za 240tys., no dlaczego nie- oni wezmą z 40-50 za robotę, reszta starczy by dokończyć i zamieszkać? 
> 
> 
> 
> Radzę dobrze pilnować ekip, żebyście się nie przejechali, bo różnie to bywa, a koszty poprawek mogą być spore.


Zacząc, zacząłem. Umowa już dawno podpisana, tylko zima w trakcie. Koszt wybudowania domu razem z materiałami w stanie deweloperskim przez tę firmę to dokładnie 200 tysięcy, reszta na dekoracje, malowania itp. Wiadomo, że 40k moze trochę braknąć i pewne elementy będa zrobione w późniejszym terminie(bruki, inna brama wjazdowa czy np. panele w garderobie i żyrandol zamiast gołej zarówki), ale nie chcę się ładować w kredyty. 
Mimo wszystko jestem optymistą  :smile: 
Co do pilnowania, to długo szukałem nim zdecydowałem się na konkretną firmę, a dodatkowo 2 miesiące prowadziłem "akcję wywiadowczą" i byłem na 4 budowach w trakcie i dodatkowo rozmawiałem z 2 osobami, które już mieszkają i raczej skarg żadnych nie słyszałem, wręcz chwalili. I jak tu nie czekac na rozpoczęcie sezonu budowlanego?  :smile:

----------


## Scarlet

> scarlet czy Ty uważasz, że nie da się zarabiając wspólnie 3200 spłacać kredyt ? my planujemy płacić 700 miesięcznie i 2500 starczy nam na życie . . .


Gdybyście brali kredyt na całą budowę  to nie dalibyście rady. Skoro rata wyniesie was 700 zł to jest lepiej, ale nie wesoło. Nie oburzaj się , ja też myślałam że rachunki w domu są niewielkie a tak nie jest. Policz ratę kredytu, wodę ,gaz, prąd , wywóz śmieci a do tego internet, tv. Zależy gdzie się wybudujesz, ale często jest tak że w okolicy nie ma taniej kablówki i internetu jak na osiedlu. Moje rachunki to mniej wiecej prąd 150 zł, woda 150 zł, śmieci 50 zł, tv 80 zł, internet 70 zł. Gazu nie mam, ale to i tak już 500 zł rachunków. Dolicz do tego jeszcze ogrzewanie. Jeśli macie blisko do pracy to super, jeśli nie to dolicz koszty paliwa. Wychodzi na to że twoje wydatki to 700 zł rata plus ok. 500 zł rachunków, plus paliwo, plus ogrzewanie - ile zostaje na życie ?

----------


## Scarlet

> Za 2500 tys. miesięcznie oszczędni spokojnie dadzą radę żyć. Zapewne nie w Warszawie ale na prowincji na pewno.




Dlaczego  liczysz że zostanie 2500 zł na życie ? 3200 -  700 zł ratę kredytu a gdzie pozostałe rachunki ?

----------


## Kwitko

Żyć i opłacać rachunki  :wink:

----------


## compi

Bo życie to same rachunki, które trzeba płacić ..... : )

----------


## Xerses

> Wiadomo, że 40k moze trochę braknąć i pewne elementy będa zrobione w późniejszym terminie(bruki, inna brama wjazdowa czy np. panele w garderobie i żyrandol zamiast gołej zarówki), ale nie chcę się ładować w kredyty. 
> Mimo wszystko jestem optymistą 
>  I jak tu nie czekac na rozpoczęcie sezonu budowlanego?


Cieszy mnie Twój optymizm,  :smile:  Chciałbym abyś dla potomnych jednak doprecyzował:
1. Stan developerski - co on oznacza w Twoim przypadku? Dom + elektryka+ hydraulika (z piecem  czy bez?)+ tynki(jakie)? Czy dodatkowo drzwi(jeśli tak to jakie)
2. Nie wiem jak Twoja znajomość cen i rynku budowlanego ale jesli brałeś pod uwagę że Ci 40k starczy na brame i bruki - to jesteś mega optymistą  :smile: 
Nie wiem ile tych bruków masz ale jeśli z 200-300 m2 - to Ci za dużo z tej kwoty nie zostanie- po wybrukowaniu  :smile: 
3. Liczyłeś ile kosztuje wyposażenie łazienek kuchni, meble itd? Ja jestem na tym etapie - i zapewniam Cię same meble - kuchnia, salon (witryna + stolik pod TV), sypialnia (łóżko szafa) + szafa w wiatrołapie - to już kwota rzędu 19 tysięcy + meble dla dzieci  :smile:  a gdzie reszta  :big grin:  :big grin:  - No chyba że bierzesz masówke - wyjdzie troche taniej..............

 I najważniejsze.... doprecyzowałeś w UMOWIE jakich materiałów , jakiej charakterystyki, grubości itd - ta firma będzie używać do wybudowania tego domu?

PS 
Nie słuchaj ludzi  co Ci to mówia że skarg nie mają - bo przeciętny Kowalski nie ma zielonego pojęcia o co chodzi - skoro zlecał zrobienie wszystkiego firmie. Swoją drogą znam wielu takich co to  z zawiści albo ze wstydu prawdy Ci nie powie. Więc lepiej pilnuj  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Dlaczego  liczysz że zostanie 2500 zł na życie ? 3200 -  700 zł ratę kredytu a gdzie pozostałe rachunki ?


Nom to jest taka masakra......... te rachunki, z kazdej strony Cie golą i to perfidnie . Wczoraj dostałem rachunek za wode i ścieki.......... 115 zł (oczywiście jakiś abonament od razu doliczyli)- a na liczniku 1m3....... dzwonie...... cóż miła pani twierdzi że robiony był przecież odczyt  :smile:  , tłumacze że na budowie nie mieszkam - więc kiedy robił i czy mam jej wysłac zdjęcie licznika.......... mówi zaocznie pan zapłaci to później będzie mniej  :big grin: 

Prądy , teraz ze śmieciami kombinują - obłęd

----------


## bowess

A tu jeszcze bezczelnie jakieś siły wyższe przyślą informację, że urządzenie pomiarowe nr... zarejestrowało przekroczenie.  :smile: 
I jak wtedy się budżet domowy dopnie?
Nasunęło mi się, bo w tym miesiącu przyszły do mnie dwa.  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Kredyt z ratą 700/mc to jakiej wielkości, bo raczej nie na całość inwestycji? Co do tego, czy z 3200-700(rata)  reszta na życie i opłaty, banki to liczą trochę inaczej, niż się niejednej osobie tu wydaje. A potem, no jak to nie dali, przecież tylko "tyle" wydajemy na życie. Gorzej jak dadzą i nam się stopa życiowa (zarobki) obniży, chata w budowie, a nie ma z czego płacić.

----------


## Scarlet

Po odjęciu raty i podstawowych rachunków z kwoty 3200 zostanie ok. 2000 na rękę. Taka kwota może  wystarczyć dla dwóch osób i to przy dość skromnym życiu, ale jak pojawi się dziecko to już będzie gorzej. A pewnie prędzej czy później się pojawi. Nie wyobrażam sobie cały czas liczyć każdą złotówkę, nie wyjechać na wakacje, nie miec na rozrywkę a przy 2000 niestety tak będzie.

----------


## Kwiatki2

> Gdybyście brali kredyt na całą budowę  to nie dalibyście rady. Skoro rata wyniesie was 700 zł to jest lepiej, ale nie wesoło. Nie oburzaj się , ja też myślałam że rachunki w domu są niewielkie a tak nie jest. Policz ratę kredytu, wodę ,gaz, prąd , wywóz śmieci a do tego internet, tv. Zależy gdzie się wybudujesz, ale często jest tak że w okolicy nie ma taniej kablówki i internetu jak na osiedlu. Moje rachunki to mniej wiecej prąd 150 zł, woda 150 zł, śmieci 50 zł, tv 80 zł, internet 70 zł. Gazu nie mam, ale to i tak już 500 zł rachunków. Dolicz do tego jeszcze ogrzewanie. Jeśli macie blisko do pracy to super, jeśli nie to dolicz koszty paliwa. Wychodzi na to że twoje wydatki to 700 zł rata plus ok. 500 zł rachunków, plus paliwo, plus ogrzewanie - ile zostaje na życie ?


Ok za mało napisałam . . . Wynajmujemy domek w którym za prąd miesięcznie płacimy ok 100, za wode mniej, tv, internet a także opał też sami opłacamy, mieszkamy na wsi, budować będziemy się 3km od od miejsca zamieszkania, więc dojazd do pracy wiele się nie zmieni. Zimą oczywiście lekko nie jest, ale latem zostaje

----------


## Einz

> Cieszy mnie Twój optymizm,  Chciałbym abyś dla potomnych jednak doprecyzował:
> 1. Stan developerski - co on oznacza w Twoim przypadku? Dom + elektryka+ hydraulika (z piecem  czy bez?)+ tynki(jakie)? Czy dodatkowo drzwi(jeśli tak to jakie)
> 2. Nie wiem jak Twoja znajomość cen i rynku budowlanego ale jesli brałeś pod uwagę że Ci 40k starczy na brame i bruki - to jesteś mega optymistą 
> Nie wiem ile tych bruków masz ale jeśli z 200-300 m2 - to Ci za dużo z tej kwoty nie zostanie- po wybrukowaniu 
> 3. Liczyłeś ile kosztuje wyposażenie łazienek kuchni, meble itd? Ja jestem na tym etapie - i zapewniam Cię same meble - kuchnia, salon (witryna + stolik pod TV), sypialnia (łóżko szafa) + szafa w wiatrołapie - to już kwota rzędu 19 tysięcy + meble dla dzieci  a gdzie reszta  - No chyba że bierzesz masówke - wyjdzie troche taniej..............
> 
>  I najważniejsze.... doprecyzowałeś w UMOWIE jakich materiałów , jakiej charakterystyki, grubości itd - ta firma będzie używać do wybudowania tego domu?
> 
> PS 
> Nie słuchaj ludzi  co Ci to mówia że skarg nie mają - bo przeciętny Kowalski nie ma zielonego pojęcia o co chodzi - skoro zlecał zrobienie wszystkiego firmie. Swoją drogą znam wielu takich co to  z zawiści albo ze wstydu prawdy Ci nie powie. Więc lepiej pilnuj


Ad.1 Zgadza się: dom, elektryka, hydraulika, piec kondensat, tynki gipsowe(tańsze), wylewki, pełna stolarka okienna i drzwiowa zewnętrzna(do drzwi dopłacę ok 1000 zł, bo chcę drzewnianne pełne), elewacja itp.
Ad.2. Znajomosć rynku budowlanego już prawie na poziomie profi  :smile:  Te 40k nie było w ogóle przeznaczone na bruki itp tylko na środek. Z zewnątrz wykończy się w 2014, pewnie dopiero koło połowy. Ale w ramach całej budowy zagęszczą mi teren pod bruki.
3.Co do środka- 40k to jest tylko orientacyjną kwota, którą przyjąłem w 2013 roku, następny może będzie lepszy. A na poważnie dzieci, jako takiej żony nie mam, nie we wszystkich pokojach od razu meble, kinkiety i 2 łazienki na wypasie plus trochę mebli człowiek już zgromadził w swoim życiu i na początek będzie je można wykorzystać. Za tę kwotę chcę zamknąć dół na gotowo i kawałek góry.

Sama umowa liczy 4 strony, ale załącznik wyszczególniajacy zakres i charakter prac już.....16 i jest w nim wiele ujęte.

Jak można nie słuchać opinii innych, którzy już skorzystali? To na jakiej podstawie mam sobie pogląd wyrobić? Wychodząc z założenia, że umowę na budowę domu zawarli ludzie z pełną zdolnością do czynności prawnych, można twierdzić, że nie są to sami troglodyci, którzy ledwie co abecadło opanowali. Nie każdy jest budowlańcem, ale jakieś tam podstawowe zdanie można sobie wyrobić w trakcie budowy trwającej ok roku, czy nawet więcej.A jeżeli grono zadowolonych przewyższa poszkodowanych(tych jeszcze nie znalazłem), to nic tylko się cieszyć.  Dodatkowo czasy komuny w prywatnych firmach się już dawno skończyły i kto chce się na rynku utrzymać i dobrze prosperować musi być konkurencyjny i dbać o wizerunek. Jeżeli spartaczy jedną, drugą budowę, to o trzeciej może długo marzyć- dla nas odbiorców to jest świetna sytuacja, bo wykonawca musi dbać o jakość i cenę. Jeżeli ja raz, drugi, trzeci źle doradzę klientowi, nie będę odpowiednio reprezentował jego interesów, to następnym razem pójdzie do innej kancelarii, a na mnie jeszcze skargę wyślę do okręgowej rady.

P.S. Proszę jeszcze pamiętać o świadczeniach gwarancyjnych- jeżeli zawieram UMOWĘ na wykonanie pewnych prac, to przysługują mi zabezpieczenia, że zostało to wykonane z należytą starannością i zgodnie ze sztuką. A rękojmi, która przysługuje ustawowo, niezależnie od widzimisię wykonawcy, nie można ograniczyć czy wyłączyć.

----------


## pawko_

> Po odjęciu raty i podstawowych rachunków z kwoty 3200 zostanie ok. 2000 na rękę. Taka kwota może  wystarczyć dla dwóch osób i to przy dość skromnym życiu, ale jak pojawi się dziecko to już będzie gorzej. A pewnie prędzej czy później się pojawi. Nie wyobrażam sobie cały czas liczyć każdą złotówkę, nie wyjechać na wakacje, nie miec na rozrywkę a przy 2000 niestety tak będzie.


Ty sobie nie wyobrażasz tego ? I dobrze, musi być zachowana równowaga w przyrodzie. Natomiast wiele osób nie buduje domu, nie ma nawet własnego mieszakania, o wakacjach i innych rozrywkach może pomarzyć. Pracy nie mają, ale jakoś przetrwać muszą. Bardzo duża część ludzi żyje na skraju ubóstwa, jest coraz większe rozwarstwienie społeczne tylko trzeba się rozejrzeć, a nie widzieć czubek własnego nosa. Poseł Kalisz stwierdził, że pensja posła jest głodowa- taki właśnie mamy kraj. Pozwólmy ludziom spełniać marzenia, nie zniechęcajmy ich, przez jakiś czas zacisną zęby. Prędzej czy później wyjdą na swoje.
Chyba, że jedynym celem i wyznacznikiem doborbytu są wakacje i inne rozrywki.

----------


## Scarlet

> Ty sobie nie wyobrażasz tego ? I dobrze, musi być zachowana równowaga w przyrodzie. Natomiast wiele osób nie buduje domu, nie ma nawet własnego mieszakania, o wakacjach i innych rozrywkach może pomarzyć. Pracy nie mają, ale jakoś przetrwać muszą. Bardzo duża część ludzi żyje na skraju ubóstwa, jest coraz większe rozwarstwienie społeczne tylko trzeba się rozejrzeć, a nie widzieć czubek własnego nosa. Poseł Kalisz stwierdził, że pensja posła jest głodowa- taki właśnie mamy kraj. Pozwólmy ludziom spełniać marzenia, nie zniechęcajmy ich, przez jakiś czas zacisną zęby. Prędzej czy później wyjdą na swoje.
> Chyba, że jedynym celem i wyznacznikiem doborbytu są wakacje i inne rozrywki.


Chodzi o uświadomienie że jak się mieszka we własnym domu to wcale nie jest tanio. Kilka lat temu gdy przeprowadzałam się do swojego  domu też myślałam że rachunki będą mniejsze, na szczęście nasze dochody miesięczne były wyższe niz 2 tyś . Nie napisałam tego po to by komuś zespuć marzenia, tylko po to żeby uświadomić że przy takich dochodach może być naprawdę niewesoło. 
A co jeśli jedna z osób straci pracę ? Ile zostanie z kwoty 3200 na życie ? Chyba nic, bo wszystko pójdzie na rachunki. 
Wiem że ludzie w Polsce żyją bardzo biednie , widzę to i namawianie osób o niskich dochodach na budowę domu uważam za głupotę. To nie można już mieszkać przez jakiś czas w mieszkaniu , od razu trzeba budowac własny dom ? Nie napisałam że wakacje są jedynym wyznacznikiem dobrobytu, ale spróbuj sobie wyobrazić  że nie  stać cię na nic tylko dlatego że budujesz dom, chyba nie o to chodzi ? Ile lat można rezygnować z rozrywek, jak długo można sobie wszystkiego odmawiać ? A jak urodzi się dziecko ?
Są osoby które żyja bardzo biednie , ale  nie mają wyjścia a tutaj rozmawiamy o świadomej  ( chyba ) decyzji.

----------


## Scarlet

Poza tym to KWIATKI2 napisała że będzie płacić ratę 700 zł a temat zaczął WODI, który wspomniał tylko że ma z żoną dochód 3200, nie napisał natomiast czy buduje na kredyt czy nie. Rozumiem że KWIATKI2 ma swoją gotówkę bo  700 zł to na pewno nie jest rata kredytu na całą inwestycję. Gdyby ktoś chciał wziąć kredyt na działkę i dom mając 3200 zł dochodu to nie ma szans żeby starczyło jeszcze na życie.

----------


## mest

Zgadzam się z *flutebox* niestety żyjemy w takim kraju, że marzenie o własnym domu/mieszkaniu bez kredytu jest raczej niemożliwe dla normalnych ludzi, wiąże się to oczywiście z ryzykiem, wyrzeczeniami ale często jest to jedyne wyjście by zamieszkać, np. z ukochaną osobą, uciec od teściowej, wykazać się w dorosłym życiu. Głupotą nie jest dla mnie zaciąganie kredytu, głupotą jest wybieranie projektu na który nigdy nie będzie nas stać. Jest u mnie parę osób, które mieszkały w bloku i postanowiły rozpocząć budowę. Wybrali takie projekty, że do dzisiaj domy stoją niewykończone bo zabrakło kasy a raty spłacać trzeba. We wszystkim trzeba mieć umiar i myśleć głównie o sobie a nie o tym, co powie sąsiad, rodzina, bo później sami zostajemy z problemami. Takie jest moje zdanie

*Scarlet* ale mówisz żeby zamieszkać w mieszkaniu. Weźmiesz na nie mniejszy kredyt i rata wyniesie 300 zł ale dochodzi wtedy czynsz także koło 300-400 zł i są to dwie opłaty stałe, które zawsze musisz opłacić.

----------


## ulciam

Nasz dochód na czteroosobową rodzinę  również wynosi 3200 zł z czego opłaty zabierają ok.1200-1500zł i na życie zostaje wiadomo ile.Z takim dochodem wybudowaliśmy dom(bo nie wyobrażaliśmy sobie spędzić reszty życia w mieszkaniu ,gdzie za ścianą ciągłe imprezy i libacje ,które oczywiście sprzedaliśmy :big grin: ) jest wykończony wewnątrz  i na zewnątrz -brakuje tylko częsci ogrodzenia,ale jest podjazd ,chodnik i taras z kostki.Wybierając projekt domu sugerowałam się głównie tym żeby był tani w budowie.Cała budowa była z kalkulatorem w ręku i udało się :yes:  .Fakt! Nie stać nas na coroczne wczasy w ciepłych krajach (ale stać nas na kilkudniowy wypad np.nad morze co drugi rok) i to nam wystarcza.Cieszymy się z tego co mamy czyli wymarzony dom,ciszę ,spokój i mamy nadzieję, że kiedyś będzie lepiej  :yes:

----------


## Scarlet

Ale ja nie mówię że budowa na kredyt jest głupotą, wiem że to często jedyne wyjście żeby zamieszkać we własnym domu / mieszkaniu, zresztą sama brałam kredyt na dom. Chodzi tylko o to że ciężko z kwoty 3200 ( po opłaceniu wszystkich rachunków) wyżyć.

----------


## Kwitko

No chwileczkę to ja nienormalny człowiek jestem?  :wink:  Nie mamy z mężem bogatych rodziców, nikt nam nic nie da, pracujemy sobie normalnie i budujemy bez kredytu.  Wszystko trzeba dobrze zaplanować. Nie z dnia na dzień podejmować decyzję. My jeszcze nawet narzeczeństwem nie byliśmy a już odkładaliśmy na dom. A wiadomo każdy u rodziców na garnuszku więc łatwo było odłożyć. I tek przez kilka lat, nie odmawiając sobie niczego uzbieraliśmy trochę na rozpoczęcie budowy, a międzyczasie na dokończenie.

----------


## Scarlet

> Nasz dochód na czteroosobową rodzinę  również wynosi 3200 zł z czego opłaty zabierają ok.1200-1500zł i na życie zostaje wiadomo ile.


Jeśli rata za kredyt i opłaty wynosi was maksymalnie 1500 zł to uważam że to dobry wynik. I podziwiam że 2000 wystarcza wam na życie. My samych rachunków ( kredyt na dom, opłaty, paliwo, przedszkole, szkoła) mamy ponad 2200.

----------


## Scarlet

> No chwileczkę to ja nienormalny człowiek jestem?  Nie mamy z mężem bogatych rodziców, nikt nam nic nie da, pracujemy sobie normalnie i budujemy bez kredytu.  Wszystko trzeba dobrze zaplanować. Nie z dnia na dzień podejmować decyzję. My jeszcze nawet narzeczeństwem nie byliśmy a już odkładaliśmy na dom. A wiadomo każdy u rodziców na garnuszku więc łatwo było odłożyć. I tek przez kilka lat, nie odmawiając sobie niczego uzbieraliśmy trochę na rozpoczęcie budowy, a międzyczasie na dokończenie.


A kto napisał że jesteś nienormalny człowiek ? Właśnie o to mi chodzi, że nie od razu trzeba zabierać się za budowę jeśli dochody na to nie pozwalają.

----------


## ulciam

> Jeśli rata za kredyt i opłaty wynosi was maksymalnie 1500 zł to uważam że to dobry wynik. I podziwiam że 2000 wystarcza wam na życie. My samych rachunków ( kredyt na dom, opłaty, paliwo, przedszkole, szkoła) mamy ponad 2200.


To faktycznie mamy dobry wynik

----------


## Scarlet

> Nasz dochód na czteroosobową rodzinę  również wynosi 3200 zł z czego opłaty zabierają ok.1200-1500zł i na życie zostaje wiadomo ile.


W tych opłatach jest rata za dom czy budowaliście bez kredytu ?

----------


## ulciam

W tym jest rata za dom,ale u nas to wyglądało tak ,że zaczęliśmy budowę bez kredytu -pieniądze mieliśmy ze sprzedaży mieszkania +pieniądze ze sprzedaży innej działki budowlanej  i to nam starczyło na wprowadzenie się.Kredyt wzięliśmy dopiero pózniej na dokończenie domu tzn.ocieplenie,wiata itd.

----------


## Pmarian

Jeżeli się chce, to można przy takich dochodach wybudować dom, szczególnie jeśli zakłada się, że część prac wykona się własnym nakładem.

----------


## Scarlet

No to wszystko jasne. Cała ta dyskusja zaczęła się od pytanie do WIDO czy mając dochód z żoną 3200 bierze kredyt na budowę czy nie. Bo jeśli z tej kwoty trzeba zapłacić ratę ( na całą inwestycję)  i pozostałe rachunki to uważam  że budowa nie ma sensu. Jeśli mamy odłożoną gotówkę lub mamy nieruchomość którą można sprzedać to sprawa wygląda inaczej.

----------


## ulciam

Wszystko zależy od tego jaki chce się wybudować dom i jaka będzie rata kredytu.Jeśli będzie to mały domek i rata np.1000zł. + opłaty ok.500 zł.to jeszcze ma sens.

----------


## Scarlet

Zakładając że budujemy za 200 tyś nie sądzę żeby rata kredytu wyniosła 1000 zł.  Jeśli się mylę , niech mnie ktoś poprawi  :smile: 
Zejść poniżej 200 tyś ciężko, niewielu osobom się udało, więc zakładam że 200 tyś to minimum na budowę.

----------


## ulciam

Powiem szczerze ,że jakbym nie miała tej gotówki  to i tak budowałabym dom .Na pewno byłby mniejszy, a z kalkulatorem nawet bym spała :wink: . My musieliśmy zmienić lokum , a dom zawsze był naszym marzeniem.

----------


## ulciam

Też tak mi się wydaje ,że 200 to minimum - u nas wyszło 240 tys.za stan deweloperski .

----------


## Scarlet

> Powiem szczerze ,że jakbym nie miała tej gotówki  to i tak budowałabym dom .Na pewno byłby mniejszy, a z kalkulatorem nawet bym spała. My musieliśmy zmienić lokum , a dom zawsze był naszym marzeniem.


Nawet z mniejszym domem ciężko zejść poniżej 200 tyś.





> Też tak mi się wydaje ,że 200 to minimum - u nas wyszło 240 tys.za stan deweloperski .


Czyli gdybyś brała kredyt na całą budowę rata kredytu byłaby dużo wyższa i ciężko byłoby wyżyć za 3200 i właśnie o to mi chodziło. Zajrzę z ciekawości  do twojego dziennika  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Moim zdaniem dyskusja tutaj niesie ze sobą bardzo dużo treści i osoba umiejąca czytać ze zrozumieniem i otwarta na fakt, że różni ludzie mają różne podejście, na pewno może wyciągnąć dla siebie wiele cennych wniosków. 

Ja też wyraźnie rozgraniczyłabym odzieranie ludzi z marzeń od pisania wprost o kosztach - zarówno tych pieniężnych, jak i psychicznych, zdrowotnych, rodzinnych. Lepiej być świadomym ewentualnych zagrożeń, wtedy łatwiej je omijać.

Każdy ma jakieś swoje podejście do wydawania pieniędzy. Nikt nie lubi obniżać poziomu swojego życia, a większość ludzi swoje wydatki miesięczne uważa za absolutne minimum komfortu. Kwota, za którą żyje rodzina A, rodzinie B może wydać się dramatycznie niska, a rodzina C marzyłaby o takim budżecie miesięcznym.

3200 to tak ani dużo ani mało. 1000 rata (nie wiem, bo my nie na kredyt - być może malutki, prosty domek zaprojektowany ściśle pod budżet, jak u swiki za 150 000) na 25-30 lat, 500 na rachunki - zależy co i jak, u mnie średnio coś około tego wychodzi, zimą wyższe, bo więcej za gaz płacę, latem niższe. No i teraz sami zainteresowani nich sobie sprawdzą, za ile miesięcznie tankują, ile im idzie na bieżące zakupy spożywcze i niespożywcze. Pamiętać trzeba o wydatkach typu stówa tu, stówa tam - jak jest auto, to musi być OC i przegląd, jak dojazdy komunikacją, to bilet miesięczny, a to się coś zepsuje, a to się stówę zostawi w aptece.
Notesik i liczymy. Ważny aspekt taki, czy dotychczas udało się coś odłożyć na przyszłą budowę mając te 3200 miesięcznie. Jeżeli tak, to pewnie i kredyt da radę spłacać (tylko trzeba pamiętać, że jak będą dzieci, to będą też wydatki).

----------


## Einz

Jak tak to czytam, to nasuwa mi się taka refleksja:

Dla niektórych własny dom jest już spełnieniem marzeń i celem samym w sobie, a nie dodatkiem do wakacji, samochodu itp.

Kompletnie zaś nie rozumiem twierdzeń typu, ze społeczeństwo TERAZ jest biedne, część żyje na skraju ubóstwa, ogromne rozwarstwienie itd.
A kiedy tak nie było? To nie jest wynalazek ostatnich lat.
Pamiętam jak moi rodzice początkiem lat 90-tych budowali dom. Kompletnie od zera, bez ziemi, spadku, ogromnych osczędności, pomocy rodziny. Tylko ze sprzedaży mieszkania w bloku za śmieszne pieniądze( i z pensji), bo wtedy były takie ceny. Pod kiec budowy, czyli po niespełna 2 latach(!!) musieli znacząco przyspieszyć budowę, bo miejsce gdzie mieszkaliśmy miało być sprzedane. Sprawa rozbiła się o kredyt hipoteczny, który dostali, ale przy inflacji w 1993 roku sięgajacej 40% proszę pomysleć jakie były to raty. Jak dziś pamiętam, ze w 1994 roku średnia pensja nauczyciela wynosiła ok 3 milionów złotych, a mój Ojciec samych odsetek od kredytu spłacał....15milionów zł. I dało się wybudować dom, ubrać, nakarmić dzieci, chociaż było ciężko i wakacji przez kilka lat nie było. I nikt nie miał pretensji, ze przez kilka lat się nie przelewało i żyło się bez auta i płotu, bo był dom, który do dzisiaj jest i do dzisiaj się go tam jakoś jeszcze spłaca. I jak tak patrzę, to dzisiaj budowa to czysta przyjemność- kredyty są dostępne, materiałów do wyboru ogromna ilość, firm jeszcze więcej, pracy dla chcących pracować od zatrzęsienia.

----------


## compi

Einz, to jest inne pokolenie : )

----------


## gentoonx

twoi rodzice nie budowali z biedy - za gotówkę bieżącą budowali, aż do hipotecznego - to fakt

Teraz buduje się z biedy - bierze się kredyt od początku budowy bo biednie i kasy własnej nie ma mając 28-30 lat, a potem się go spłaca do emerytury przez następne 30 lat. I dobrze jak emerytura starcza potem na utrzymanie

----------


## gentoonx

odpowiedź w temacie brzmi:
oczywiście nie tylko marzyc, można wybudować za 200 tyś - ale zamieszkać w nim już nie - potrzeba następnej gotówki żeby skorupę w stanie dyweloperskim można było nazwać domem.

----------


## compi

Czy ktoś analizował obecne dopłaty do budowy domu energooszczędnego w aspekcie tak skromnych założeń? Gryzie się jedno z drugim czy też dopłaty mogą być pomocne?

----------


## Kwitko

gentoonx można wybudować i zamieszkać  :yes:

----------


## margaretta81

Jeszcze jest jedna bardzo ważna kwestia, która pewnie nie każdy bierze pod uwagę. Od dłuższego czasu stopy proc. są obnizane i na dzień dzisiejszy rata kredytu wygląda optymistycznie- pod warunkiem, że tak może wyglądać :wink: , jednak z czasem "ten kryzys" minie. Wówczas stopy zaczną rosnąć. Ją wiem że przy krocie kredytu 80000 placilabym ratę mniej więcej 640zl, jeszcze niedawno byłaby to kwota o około 200zl wieksza. Także chyba trzeba uwzglednic ten fakt. Bo co będzie, jak nie będzie na ratę? a niestety w naszym kraju wynagrodzenia tak szybko nie idą do góry.

----------


## Einz

> twoi rodzice nie budowali z biedy - za gotówkę bieżącą budowali, aż do hipotecznego - to fakt
> 
> Teraz buduje się z biedy - bierze się kredyt od początku budowy bo biednie i kasy własnej nie ma mając 28-30 lat, a potem się go spłaca do emerytury przez następne 30 lat. I dobrze jak emerytura starcza potem na utrzymanie


Jak nie jak tak?  Wtedy nie było takich kredytów, nikt Ci nie pożyczył pieniędzy na 50, 70 czy 90% wartości inwestycji. Kredyty hipoteczne dopiero się rodziły, powstawały jako instrument gospodarki wolnorynkowej, A oprocentowanie...proszę pomyśleć, ono zawsze musi być wyższe od inflacji, bo inaczej kredyt będzie stratą!


Co do dopłat to przy kwocie ok 200k jest to kompletnie niemożliwe plus praktycznie nieopłacalne i pociąga za sobą duże koszty przy mizernym wsparciu. Dodatkowo ta kwota normalnie podlega opodatkowaniu tytułem dochodu!

----------


## bury_kocur

> odpowiedź w temacie brzmi:
> oczywiście nie tylko marzyc, można wybudować za 200 tyś - ale zamieszkać w nim już nie - potrzeba następnej gotówki żeby skorupę w stanie dyweloperskim można było nazwać domem.


Tylko patrz  :big tongue:  Jak już się wykończę, to obiecuję, że w tym wątku napiszę co do 50 gr, bo z takim zaokrągleniem piszę wydatki, ile mnie to wyniosło. 
A *Kwitko* pewnie mnie nawet przebije  :smile:

----------


## Kwiatki2

Ja Was wszystkich rozumiem, ale jeśli chodzi o nas to jeśli mam do końca życia wynajmować mieszkanie (właściwie domek) ok 65m za 700zł, to wolę na działce którą mam, postawić domek 80m + garaż (którego teraz mi bardzo brakuje) i wziąć na niego kredyt i płacić za niego tyle co za wynajem, (prąd, woda i ogrzewanie dużo się nie zmieni bo m nie będzie dużo więcej) to wolę zamiast oddawać 700 zł sąsiadce, to wole bankowi, bo za te 25-30 lat to będzie w końcu moje, a nie wciąż jej :smile:  takie jest moje zdanie. 
 projekt który wybrałam jest tani w budowie(na 99% będzie to tuluza V) , mam działkę, a fachowca wezmę tylko do hydrauliki i 150 tyś kredytu musi mi starczyć :yes:

----------


## Scarlet

Kwiatki2 jasne, że lepiej inwestować w swój dom a nie w wynajmowany. Tylko że teraz płacisz 700 zł sąsiadce a ile wyniesie cię rata kredytu plus opłaty ?

----------


## kalizbi

> Czy ktoś analizował obecne dopłaty do budowy domu energooszczędnego w aspekcie tak skromnych założeń? Gryzie się jedno z drugim czy też dopłaty mogą być pomocne?


Wstępnie analizowałem łącznie z wizytą i rozmową w BOŚ,okazuje się że NFOŚ zbiera oferty od banków na obsługę dopłat.
Przedstawiciel banku po wspólnym przeanalizowaniu wymagań technicznych przyznał mi rację że,są dość wymagające i nie wie np.ile trzeba będzie zapłacić audytorom działającym na zlecenie lub w imieniu banku.Bardziej konkretnych informacji można się spodziewać na przełomie kwartałów I i II.
Licząc bardzo pobieżnie od dopłaty 30000 zł odejmując szacunkowe koszty obowiązkowe:
                                                                                                      podatek                                        5400
                                                                                                      koszt 30tys.kredytu na trzy lata 8000 
                                                                                                      dwa audyty po2 tys.                    4000
                                                                                                       próba szczelności                     1000 
pozostaje na techniczne wykonanie 11600, w tym wszystkie projekty dokumentujące efekt oraz "papiery" na zastosowane materiały i urządzenia mające
wpływ na oszczędność energii.
Wniosek jaki mi się nasuwa jest taki,że jeżeli zamierzamy budować dom energooszczędny z kredytem to trzeba powalczyć o dopłatę,natomiast jeżeli ze środków własnych to korzyści mogą być niewielkie lub żadne
                                                                                      pozdrawiam kalizbi

----------


## DEZET

Dopóki nie będzie innego sposobu dopłat, będą to dotacje... dla banków. Za dużo wymagań, a za mało realnych korzyści.
 W ten sposób nie zbuduje się zachęt do energooszczędności. 
Odnośnie kredytów- też wolałbym płacić za coś, co będzie moje, niż nabijać komuś kabzę co m-c.

----------


## gentoonx

już jest wątek o dofinansowaniu kedytów - wnioski są jedne:

JAK MASZ BANK TO JEST TO DLA CIEBIE

----------


## paliszcz

Witam  :smile:  Próbowałam prześledzić wątek od początku ale przy tej ilości postów jest to dość trudne. A więc odnosząc się do tematu: czy wybuduję dom za 200tyś ? Mam na oku te dwa projekty:
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje..._ii/3276/rzuty
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...alsa/328/rzuty


Moje główne pytanie: czy za 200tyś jesteśmy w stanie wybudować któryś z tych projektów ? 
Z robocizną pomoże rodzina ale głównie w wykończeniu, w 200tyś nie wliczam mebli.

----------


## Einz

> Witam  Próbowałam prześledzić wątek od początku ale przy tej ilości postów jest to dość trudne. A więc odnosząc się do tematu: czy wybuduję dom za 200tyś ? Mam na oku te dwa projekty:
> http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje..._ii/3276/rzuty
> http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...alsa/328/rzuty
> Sytuacja wygląda tak, że nie mamy nawet działki  Jesteśmy w trakcie negocjacji kredytu na 250tyś- zdolność mamy na 450. 
> Działka którą jesteśmy zainteresowani mieści się około 15km od dużego miasta i w tym rejonie działki kosztują w granicach 50-60 tyś za około 1000m2 (z uzbrojeniem różnie) Odległość nie jest dla nas przeszkodą bo w tej chwili mieszkając w mieście do pracy dojeżdżamy około 10km. 
> 
> Moje główne pytanie: czy za 200tyś jesteśmy w stanie wybudować któryś z tych projektów ? Rata kredytu powinna wynosić około 1500-1700 zł, nasz miesięczny dochód to 5.000zł-6.000zł jest nas trójka (za parę lat czwórka) 
> Z robocizną pomoże rodzina ale głównie w wykończeniu, w 200tyś nie wliczam mebli. 
> A zapomniałam jeszcze dodać, że mamy mieszkanie którego na pewno nie sprzedamy a pójdzie na wynajem- za około 600zł/miesiąc (kawalerka)
> ...


Witam.

Za kwotę 200k nawet nie masz co się łudzić, że wybudujesz te domy, chyba że w  ssz z czymś tam jeszcze. To są domy o powierzchni podłóg ok 130 mkw , czyli już dosyć duże domy(plus balkony jeszcze). Za kwotę 200k musisz szukać projektów o powierzchni podłóg ok 100mkw, a nawet mniej jeśli chcesz go wykończyć w tej kwocie.

----------


## NieJan

> Witam  Próbowałam prześledzić wątek od początku ale przy tej ilości postów jest to dość trudne. A więc odnosząc się do tematu: czy wybuduję dom za 200tyś ? Mam na oku te dwa projekty:
> http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje..._ii/3276/rzuty
> http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...alsa/328/rzuty


Uważam, że jedyną szansą aby w którymś z tych domków zamieszkać za 200tys. jest pozbawienie ich poddasza  :wink: 
Zrezygnuj z garażu i podnieś budżet do 300tys. wtedy marzenia będą bardziej realne  :smile: 
Albo przyjmij sobie to powszechne 2200-2500 za m2 powierzchni, pamiętaj o uwzględnianiu tej całkowitej a nie użytkowej i policz na jakiej wielkości dom może Ci wspomniana kwota wystarczyć.

----------


## Kwiatki2

> Kwiatki2 jasne, że lepiej inwestować w swój dom a nie w wynajmowany. Tylko że teraz płacisz 700 zł sąsiadce a ile wyniesie cię rata kredytu plus opłaty ?


Scarlet ja  już pisałam że opłaty za prąd, wode, szambo, opał opłacam sama poza tym 700 sąsiadce, dom będzie niewiele większy, więc i opłaty niewiele się zmienią. nie martwię się że nie dam rady spłacać. Martwie się że 150 tyś mi braknie na tuluze V

----------


## Zielony ogród

[QUOTE=paliszcz;5809061]Witam  :smile:  Próbowałam prześledzić wątek od początku ale przy tej ilości postów jest to dość trudne. A więc odnosząc się do tematu: czy wybuduję dom za 200tyś ? Mam na oku te dwa projekty:
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje..._ii/3276/rzuty
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...alsa/328/rzuty
Sytuacja wygląda tak, że nie mamy nawet działki  :sad:  Jesteśmy w trakcie negocjacji kredytu na 250tyś- zdolność mamy na 450. 
Działka którą jesteśmy zainteresowani mieści się około 15km od dużego miasta i w tym rejonie działki kosztują w granicach 50-60 tyś za około 1000m2 (z uzbrojeniem różnie) Odległość nie jest dla nas przeszkodą bo w tej chwili mieszkając w mieście do pracy dojeżdżamy około 10km. 

Moje główne pytanie: czy za 200tyś jesteśmy w stanie wybudować któryś z tych projektów ? Rata kredytu powinna wynosić około 1500-1700 zł, nasz miesięczny dochód to 5.000zł-6.000zł jest nas trójka (za parę lat czwórka :big grin: ) 
Z robocizną pomoże rodzina ale głównie w wykończeniu, w 200tyś nie wliczam mebli. 
A zapomniałam jeszcze dodać, że mamy mieszkanie którego na pewno nie sprzedamy a pójdzie na wynajem- za około 600zł/miesiąc (kawalerka)

Wydaje mi się, że wygląda to całkiem realnie, ale jakoś mnie to wszystko przeraża... Proszę o opinie doświadczonych  :smile: [/QUOTE

na te projekty 200 tys to absolutnie nie wystarczy

----------


## DEZET

Też uważam, że w tej kwocie nie da rady, tym bardziej, że tylko trochę może pomóc ktoś z rodziny. 
Za 200k trzeba szukać albo parterówki, albo prostej stodółki, bez balkonów, tarasów, wątpliwej urody ozdóbek, itp.
Określcie potrzeby, ustawienie domku na wybranej działce, rozkład i ilość pomieszczeń i wtedy szukajcie projektu.

----------


## Kwitko

200  tys mogłoby wystarczyć gdybyście budowali tak jak my czyli samodzielnie i superoszczędnie. Jak napisałeś samodzielnie nie będziecie budować więc koszt będzie trochę wyższy jeżeli zdecydowalibyście się budować superoszczędnie. Jeżeli nie koszt będzie dużo wyższy. 
Więc masz wybór i od Ciebie wszystko zależy.

----------


## paliszcz

Dzięki bardzo za opinie. Trochę mi to oczy przetarło... 

Jest jeszcze opcja przeznaczenia całych 250tys z kredytu ma domek a ziemię kupić z innych środków ( choć woleliśmy tego nie robić...) w projekcie
 MIKA II (tym pierwszym) pozbyć się garażu, tarasu,balkonu, dodatkowych narożnych okien  i tych dod.  od klatki i może... może.... fakt, że samodzielnie taniej rozmawialiśmy z rodzinką niby kilku chętnych ale wszyscy pracujący a w domku na kredyt czasu nie ma... 

No nic przemyślimy, policzymy, dzięki jeszcze raz za odpowiedzi. pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> P.S. Proszę jeszcze pamiętać o świadczeniach gwarancyjnych- jeżeli zawieram UMOWĘ na wykonanie pewnych prac, to przysługują mi zabezpieczenia, że zostało to wykonane z należytą starannością i zgodnie ze sztuką. A rękojmi, która przysługuje ustawowo, niezależnie od widzimisię wykonawcy, nie można ograniczyć czy wyłączyć.


Oki o ile na wszystko bierzesz rachunek i firma jest zarejestrowana na właściciela - który to wykonuje  - a nie na jakiegoś pana z Kamczatki  :smile:  Wtedy te wszystkie - ustawowo przysługujące Ci prawa- mają sens. W przeciwnym wypadku - pocałuj psa w .........  :smile:  No ale skoro zasugerowałeś prace w kancelarii wychodzę z założenia że to sprawdziłeś. Ja panów od tynków nie sprawdziłem - i musiałem wykonać powyższą czynność  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Dopóki nie będzie innego sposobu dopłat, będą to dotacje... dla banków. Za dużo wymagań, a za mało realnych korzyści.
>  W ten sposób nie zbuduje się zachęt do energooszczędności. 
> Odnośnie kredytów- też wolałbym płacić za coś, co będzie moje, niż nabijać komuś kabzę co m-c.


Dokładnie.  Jest to zajebista ściema - tak jak z solarami. Ta dopłata jest dla banku i dla wszystkich padalców co to dorabiają się kosztem nas- inwestorów. Póki co budowanie "domu pasywnego"  - to fajny temat ale dla znających się na rzeczy - bo aby było jasne - to nie jest tylko kwestia lepszych , grubszym itd materiałów ale tez odpowiedniego projektu i przede wszystkim wykonania. Dlatego zawsze śmiać mi sie chce jak słysze że ktoś postawił dom pasywny  :smile:  . Co do samych wymogów są ciężkie i kosztowne - aby je spełnić (projekt, firma z certyfikatami, audyty, materiały  itd ) koszt wzrasta - ponoć - o 100 k (im większy dom tym większa kwota)  minus to co zostaje z dofinansowania. Uznajmy że ten koszt wzrośnie jedynie o 60k- 70k - wariant optymistyczny. Uznajmy że koszt ogrzewania spadnie z 2800 na 800 zł za sezon. Oszczędność 2000 zł na sezon. Po ilu latach się zwróci można policzyć. Oczywiście można by tu uwzględniać wzrost kosztów ogrzewania itd aby ten współczynnik zmniejszyć.  Acha - to dotyczy gotówki - a jak robisz na kredyt........... (a mało kto nie robi  :smile:  ) - to wszystko jasne  :big grin:

----------


## imrahil

> Dokładnie.  Jest to zajebista ściema - tak jak z solarami. Ta dopłata jest dla banku i dla wszystkich padalców co to dorabiają się kosztem nas- inwestorów. Póki co budowanie "domu pasywnego"  - to fajny temat ale dla znających się na rzeczy - bo aby było jasne - to nie jest tylko kwestia lepszych , grubszym itd materiałów ale tez odpowiedniego projektu i przede wszystkim wykonania. Dlatego zawsze śmiać mi sie chce jak słysze że ktoś postawił dom pasywny  . Co do samych wymogów są ciężkie i kosztowne - aby je spełnić (projekt, firma z certyfikatami, audyty, materiały  itd ) koszt wzrasta - ponoć - o 100 k (im większy dom tym większa kwota)  minus to co zostaje z dofinansowania. Uznajmy że ten koszt wzrośnie jedynie o 60k- 70k - wariant optymistyczny. Uznajmy że koszt ogrzewania spadnie z 2800 na 800 zł za sezon. Oszczędność 2000 zł na sezon. Po ilu latach się zwróci można policzyć. Oczywiście można by tu uwzględniać wzrost kosztów ogrzewania itd aby ten współczynnik zmniejszyć.  Acha - to dotyczy gotówki - a jak robisz na kredyt........... (a mało kto nie robi  ) - to wszystko jasne


Jakiekolwiek dofinansowania to sposób na wzbogacenie się pewnych grup i przepływ kasy w pewnym kierunku. Jeśli chodzi o dom pasywny - nie wiem skąd wziąłeś 100 tys. - może dla wielkiego domu, dla małego domku koszt jest o wiele mniejszy (chyba, że piszesz w kontekście dofinansowania, gdzie pewne dziwne wymagania trzeba spełnić). W praktyce to czy dom jest pasywny czy nie zweryfikuje życie, więc odpadają koszty audytów i certyfikatów. Koszt izolacji, lepszych okien, prostej bryły i orientacji względem stron świata to nie 100 tys. (a na pewno nie dla domów o wielkości z tego wątku). Ale generalnie pasywność to nie temat na 200 tys. zł. A jak jest w ogóle z energooszczędnością w domku 80 metrów za 200 tys.? Da się zmieścić w tej kwocie dla 40kWh/m2 i tanio ogrzewać prądem? Dla takiego małego domku to chyba sama rezygnacja z komina da pieniądze na mocno ponadnormową izolację cieplną?

----------


## DEZET

> Jakiekolwiek dofinansowania to sposób na wzbogacenie się pewnych grup i przepływ kasy w pewnym kierunku. Jeśli chodzi o dom pasywny - nie wiem skąd wziąłeś 100 tys. - może dla wielkiego domu, dla małego domku koszt jest o wiele mniejszy (chyba, że piszesz w kontekście dofinansowania, gdzie pewne dziwne wymagania trzeba spełnić). W praktyce to czy dom jest pasywny czy nie zweryfikuje życie, więc odpadają koszty audytów i certyfikatów. Koszt izolacji, lepszych okien, prostej bryły i orientacji względem stron świata to nie 100 tys. (a na pewno nie dla domów o wielkości z tego wątku). Ale generalnie pasywność to nie temat na 200 tys. zł. A jak jest w ogóle z energooszczędnością w domku 80 metrów za 200 tys.? Da się zmieścić w tej kwocie dla 40kWh/m2 i tanio ogrzewać prądem? Dla takiego małego domku to chyba sama rezygnacja z komina da pieniądze na mocno ponadnormową izolację cieplną?


Aby otrzymać ww dotację konieczne są audyty itp., więc to też koszt wcześniej wymieniony. A dlaczego uważasz, że nie może to być koszt 100k dla domu ok.100m2? Jeśli masz takie obliczenia chętnie popatrzymy. Pisanie, że na pewno nie taki koszt wprowadza w błąd czytających. Teoria i własne przekonanie to za mało, żeby się opierać na takich założeniach. 
Koszt jednego komina to ok. 3000 zł, czyli np. dodatkowe 10cm styropianu. Jak przełoży się to na znacznie niższe rachunki, trudno ocenić, tylko po grubości izolacji cieplnej.

----------


## gentoonx

trzeba by jeszcze brać pod uwagę reakcje producentów i handlu. Będzie to dobry sposób na podniesienie cen na produkty posiadające potwierdzone certyfikatem parametry jakie opisuje dokumentacja dotacji (certyfikaty też kosztują). To jest rynek i jak się daje to się zarabia.

Poza tym podchodzenie do sprawy w sposób, że im mniejszy tym łatwiej jest go "spasywnić" jest wyraźnym błędem. Ci co robią obliczenia w OZC na przykład dobrze o tym wiedzą. Jest zupełnie odwrotnie. Fakt że liczy się bryła, ale wiadomo że im większy, tym relatywnie mniej potrzebuje. W miarę powiększania kubatury powierzchnia przegród zewnętrznych nie rośnie proporcjonalnie.

Więc ciężko powiedzieć ile to będzie dla przykładowego domu. może to być 70k, 100k, ale i 130kzl.

Rynek to zweryfikuje, a od zawsze wiadomo że to nie jest oferta dla wszystkich.

----------


## Raźny

Mam dom w SSO. 132m2 użytkowej. Wyznaczyliśmy sobie z żoną, że 120 tys zł musi nam wystarczyć na doprowadzenie do stanu do zamieszkania bez AGD I RTV, Mebli. Czy wystarczy? Musi. Zakładam bardzo duży wkład pracy własnej.

----------


## imrahil

> Aby otrzymać ww dotację konieczne są audyty itp., więc to też koszt wcześniej wymieniony. A dlaczego uważasz, że nie może to być koszt 100k dla domu ok.100m2? Jeśli masz takie obliczenia chętnie popatrzymy. Pisanie, że na pewno nie taki koszt wprowadza w błąd czytających. Teoria i własne przekonanie to za mało, żeby się opierać na takich założeniach. 
> Koszt jednego komina to ok. 3000 zł, czyli np. dodatkowe 10cm styropianu. Jak przełoży się to na znacznie niższe rachunki, trudno ocenić, tylko po grubości izolacji cieplnej.


Pisałem o domu 80 metrów. Nie wprowadzam nikogo w błąd pisząc, że doprowadzenie takiego domu do standardu pasywnego nie będzie kosztowało 100 tys. zł i pytając ile to może kosztować. Pytanie raczej powinno brzmieć - na ile energoosczędny dom zbudujemu za kwotę 200 tys.

Jeśli chodzi o domy pasywne, to może Ty masz jakieś obliczenia potwierdzające tę kwotę 100 tys. za pasywność w małym domku? 100 tys. to mitologizowanie. Nie wiem co chciałbyś kupić za 100 tys. do domu o takiej wielkości.  Styropian na ściany powierzchni 100 metrów - 4000 zł więcej (dodane 20 cm styropianu o lambda 00.31), lepsze okna i montaż - liczmy 10 tys. zł,  lepsze drzwi - dopłata 3000 zł, wentylacja mechaniczna - 8 tys. zł,  dodatkowe ocieplenie dachu - 4 tys. zł? izolacja fundamentu (np. płyta fundamentowa) - 15 tys. zł. Co jeszcze trzeba? Każdy musi sobie sam policzyć, co mu się opłaca. Razem wyszło 34000 zł więcej, nie wiem dla jakich dokładnie parametrów - do policzenia OZC za 300 zł (i ewentualne korekty), certyfikat niepotrzebny, bo po co?  Prosta bryła budynku i orientacja budynku nic nie kosztują, o ile ma się odpowiednią działkę (ale o tym nie rozmawiamy). Brak kominów i kotła, obróbek na dachu, ale to olejmy, załóżmy że nie ma tego zysku. W moim przypadku kominy miały kosztować sporo więcej niż 3 tys. (materiał + robocizna) - sam bym ich nie wymurował, a kanały WM sam rozłożę bez problemu.

----------


## DEZET

*imrahil* - uprościłeś i policzyłeś tylko materiały. Nie każdy ma pojęcie, jak samodzielnie zminimalizować mostki termiczne (fachowcy zresztą też nie zawsze). Robocizna to też koszt.  Twój przykład 100m2 ściany-w domu 80-metrowym? Piętrowy z użytkowym poddaszem? Parterowy?

Zaczniesz dopiero swoją przygodę z budowaniem, więc na realne problemy i pomysły fachowców jeszcze poczekasz.
Założenia każdy z nas ma piękne, żeby dom zużywał jak najmniej opału- realia nie zawsze są już takie.

----------


## bowess

A ja nie jestem pewna, czy pasywność to nie temat przy domu za 200. Wydaje mi się, że do przemyślenia. 

A może pasywny schowany w ziemi? Taki powiedzmy do 70m2 i posiadający tylko 3 duże okna południowe.  :smile: 

Zapomniałam napisać, że za 200 tysięcy można zbudować dom, który zużywa rocznie gazu za 2600 (co + cwu + gotowanie, rodzina czteroosobowa). Według obliczeń i świadectwa energetycznego więcej gazu idzie na cwu, według szacunków gazowni więcej na co. Sama nie umiem określić, co ile.

----------


## bury_kocur

> A może pasywny schowany w ziemi? Taki powiedzmy do 70m2 i posiadający tylko 3 duże okna południowe.


Taki wybuduję sobie na emeryturze  :smile:  A do tego czasu temat pasywności powinien być już dobrze rozgryziony przez rzesze budujących  :wink:

----------


## bowess

No my właśnie też.  :smile:  Taki domek dla dwojga.

----------


## imrahil

> *imrahil* - uprościłeś i policzyłeś tylko materiały. Nie każdy ma pojęcie, jak samodzielnie zminimalizować mostki termiczne (fachowcy zresztą też nie zawsze). Robocizna to też koszt.  Twój przykład 100m2 ściany-w domu 80-metrowym? Piętrowy z użytkowym poddaszem? Parterowy?
> 
> Zaczniesz dopiero swoją przygodę z budowaniem, więc na realne problemy i pomysły fachowców jeszcze poczekasz.
> Założenia każdy z nas ma piękne, żeby dom zużywał jak najmniej opału- realia nie zawsze są już takie.


Dom z użytkowym poddaszem o powierzchni 80 metrów ma około 100-110 metrów ścian zewnętrznych. Za ułożenie grubszej izolacji nie zapłacisz więcej, różnica to głównie koszt materiału. Dopilnować fachowców trzeba w każdym przypadku. W przypadku domu pasywnego - bardziej, to fakt, ale jesteśmy w wątku o domach do 200 tys., gdzie trzeba liczyć się z tym, że sporo rzeczy trzeba dopilnować lub zrobić samemu, więc założyłem, że inwestor czuwa nad wszystkim i jako taką wiedzę posiada (ale oczywiście, żeby nie było - nie da się w tej kwocie wybudować domu pasywnego ani nawet wysoce energooszczędnego). 

O pomysłach fachowców czytałem, wiem, że nie wszystko jest takie różowe, ale przyznasz chyba, że 100 tys. za standard pasywny w domku za pierowotnie 200 tys. to spora przesada (czyli 50% więcej). Te rozwiązania kosztują głównie materiał i wiedzę. Wiedzę w Polsce trzeba zbierać, żeby dobrze wybudować dom (i nie przepłacać) - czy pasywnie, czy wg norm. Zauważ też, że statystycznie dom pasywny jest sporo droższy, bo jest też wykończony lepiej, często wyposażony w niepotrzbene urządzenia. Czytać można np. o przykładach domu o 35 cm styro na ścianach, do którego podłączona jest gruntowa pompa ciepła, dająca na ogrzewaniu 400 zł rocznie. To taki przykład dlaczego dom kosztuje o wiele drożej i w tym przypadku to bezsensowny wydatek. Chodzi mi raczej o to, żeby wybudować dobrze i bez przesady.

Mnie głównie zastanawia na ile będzie energooszczędny dom o powierzchni 80m2 i cenie 200-220 tys., bo ktoś w mojej rodzinie będzie chciał wybudować dom o tej powierzchni w tej kwocie, na bazie projektów z Archona (domy tanie w budowie), z dużym wkładem pracy własnej (poza SSO i wstawieniem okien, tynkami i wylewkami).

----------


## bowess

Zajrzałam, czy Archon ma jakiś projekt dobry do energooszczędności w podanej kategorii. Coś jest, ale jeżeli ma być energooszczędnie, to ja bym wyrzucała balkony, wykusze i nadmiar okien (zwłaszcza, jeżeli na działce wypadną od północy).
Najbardziej spodobał mi się Dom pod papają 2. Na ile może być energooszczędny po pewnych poprawkach? Pewnie niedługo Archeton opublikuje kosztorys i zapotrzebowanie na energię projektu Mikro Eko, to wyjdzie co, jak i za ile. Sami to sobie możemy postrzelać. Ja strzelę, że roczny koszt CO domku zbudowanego za taką kasę może być poniżej 1000 zł, może nawet poniżej 800.

----------


## imrahil

Dzięki za opinię. Jeśli chodzi o wykusze, balkony i nadmiar okien - dla mnie to jasna sprawa  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Mam dom w SSO. 132m2 użytkowej. Wyznaczyliśmy sobie z żoną, że 120 tys zł musi nam wystarczyć na doprowadzenie do stanu do zamieszkania bez AGD I RTV, Mebli. Czy wystarczy? Musi. Zakładam bardzo duży wkład pracy własnej.


Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Pisałem o domu 80 metrów. Nie wprowadzam nikogo w błąd pisząc, że doprowadzenie takiego domu do standardu pasywnego nie będzie kosztowało 100 tys. zł i pytając ile to może kosztować. Pytanie raczej powinno brzmieć - na ile energoosczędny dom zbudujemu za kwotę 200 tys.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o domy pasywne, to może Ty masz jakieś obliczenia potwierdzające tę kwotę 100 tys. za pasywność w małym domku? 100 tys. to mitologizowanie. Nie wiem co chciałbyś kupić za 100 tys. do domu o takiej wielkości.  Styropian na ściany powierzchni 100 metrów - 4000 zł więcej (dodane 20 cm styropianu o lambda 00.31), lepsze okna i montaż - liczmy 10 tys. zł,  lepsze drzwi - dopłata 3000 zł, wentylacja mechaniczna - 8 tys. zł,  dodatkowe ocieplenie dachu - 4 tys. zł? izolacja fundamentu (np. płyta fundamentowa) - 15 tys. zł. Co jeszcze trzeba? Każdy musi sobie sam policzyć, co mu się opłaca. Razem wyszło 34000 zł więcej, nie wiem dla jakich dokładnie parametrów - do policzenia OZC za 300 zł (i ewentualne korekty), certyfikat niepotrzebny, bo po co?  Prosta bryła budynku i orientacja budynku nic nie kosztują, o ile ma się odpowiednią działkę (ale o tym nie rozmawiamy). Brak kominów i kotła, obróbek na dachu, ale to olejmy, załóżmy że nie ma tego zysku. W moim przypadku kominy miały kosztować sporo więcej niż 3 tys. (materiał + robocizna) - sam bym ich nie wymurował, a kanały WM sam rozłożę bez problemu.


Tym co tu wypisujesz potwierdzasz tylko fakt że nie masz pojęcia ani  o budowaniu, ani o budowie domu pasywnego - tym bardziej według założeń i standardu NFOŚ.  Nie chce mi się tu rozpisywać - bo to nie ten wątek. Poszukaj trochę, popytaj, a dopiero potem udzielaj się na forum.

----------


## Xerses

> Dom z użytkowym poddaszem o powierzchni 80 metrów ma około 100-110 metrów ścian zewnętrznych. Za ułożenie grubszej izolacji nie zapłacisz więcej, różnica to głównie koszt materiału. Dopilnować fachowców trzeba w każdym przypadku. W przypadku domu pasywnego - bardziej, to fakt, ale jesteśmy w wątku o domach do 200 tys., gdzie trzeba liczyć się z tym, że sporo rzeczy trzeba dopilnować lub zrobić samemu, więc założyłem, że inwestor czuwa nad wszystkim i jako taką wiedzę posiada (ale oczywiście, żeby nie było - nie da się w tej kwocie wybudować domu pasywnego ani nawet wysoce energooszczędnego). 
> 
> O pomysłach fachowców czytałem, wiem, że nie wszystko jest takie różowe, ale przyznasz chyba, że 100 tys. za standard pasywny w domku za pierowotnie 200 tys. to spora przesada (czyli 50% więcej). Te rozwiązania kosztują głównie materiał i wiedzę. Wiedzę w Polsce trzeba zbierać, żeby dobrze wybudować dom (i nie przepłacać) - czy pasywnie, czy wg norm. Zauważ też, że statystycznie dom pasywny jest sporo droższy, bo jest też wykończony lepiej, często wyposażony w niepotrzbene urządzenia. Czytać można np. o przykładach domu o 35 cm styro na ścianach, do którego podłączona jest gruntowa pompa ciepła, dająca na ogrzewaniu 400 zł rocznie. To taki przykład dlaczego dom kosztuje o wiele drożej i w tym przypadku to bezsensowny wydatek. Chodzi mi raczej o to, żeby wybudować dobrze i bez przesady.
> 
> Mnie głównie zastanawia na ile będzie energooszczędny dom o powierzchni 80m2 i cenie 200-220 tys., bo ktoś w mojej rodzinie będzie chciał wybudować dom o tej powierzchni w tej kwocie, na bazie projektów z Archona (domy tanie w budowie), z dużym wkładem pracy własnej (poza SSO i wstawieniem okien, tynkami i wylewkami).


A jednak napisze bo mnie wpienia taka ignorancja. Tym bardziej że podważasz zdanie ludzi którzy już wybudowali. Wbij sobie do głowy słowa DEZETA że to nie jest kwestia tylko grubości i ilości materiału - jak dla mnie daj sobie nawet 1 metr styropianu - czy to uczyni Twój dom pasywnym? Daj sobie 1 m wełny - czy to oznacza dom pasywny? Ktoś w rodzinie chce wybudować dom być może pasywny dużym wkładem własnym - czyli jest ten człowiek szczęśliwcem mającą wiedze i jej potwierdzenia jak wybudować dom pasywny ? . Jak pisałem wyżej najpierw poczytaj, - zbierz tą wiedzę o której pisałeś- a potem pisz - ale z sensem a nie swoje tam ala przemyślenia. Wysil się zobacz do specyfikacji NFOŚ odnośnie ich założeń co do domu pasywnego. Policz  - tylko policz wszystko a potem podyskutujemy - ale na innym wątku  - czy dużo się pomyliłem pisząc o 100 k. 

Kurde kolejny wszystko wiedzący,  wszystko umiejący i pouczający innych......... WTF ?

----------


## imrahil

> Tym co tu wypisujesz potwierdzasz tylko fakt że nie masz pojęcia ani  o budowaniu, ani o budowie domu pasywnego - tym bardziej według założeń i standardu NFOŚ.  Nie chce mi się tu rozpisywać - bo to nie ten wątek. Poszukaj trochę, popytaj, a dopiero potem udzielaj się na forum.


Co takiego napisałem nie tak? Proszę o konkrety. Nie buduję domu pasywnego, ale energooszczędny. Ale dosyć dokładnie poznałem zagadnienia związane z domem pasywnym. Interesuję się tą tematyką od dawna i generalnie im dłużej, tym bardziej się okazuje, że dom pasywny czy energooszczędny nie jest taki straszny jak go malują, a z roku na rok coraz bardziej przystępny. Przecież napisałem wyraźnie, że nie biorę pod uwagę NFOŚ, bo to nieopłacalne, więc o co chodzi?

EDIT: I jeszcze raz powtarzam - nie biorę pod uwagę pseudo dopłat, certyfikatów, testów szczelności itd. bo to nie o to chodzi w energooszczędnym budynku. Nie chodzi o to, że wg NFOŚ masz mieć wszystkie okna o U<0.8, ale o to, żeby dom był tani w eksploatacji, tak w wielkim skrócie. Założenia NFOŚ czytałem.

EDIT2: kto w mojej rodzinie chce zbudować dom pasywny własnymi siłami? albo jakikolwiek dom pasywny? czytaj ze zrozumieniem, potem się unoś... prosiłbym też bez złośliwości (za to najlepiej z argumentami wyższych lotów niż "najpierw poczytaj"), Panie wszystko wiedzący  :smile: .

----------


## pjuniewi

Ciekaw jestem, ile ja przekroczę magiczne 200 tyś zł ? Od marca, jak tylko pogoda pozwoli i podpiszę umowę kredytową - decyzję już mam - ruszam z budową domku ( bo niektórzy powiedzą, że dom to za dużo powiedziane ) parterowego bez użytkowego poddasza według projektu:  http://www.budujdom.pl/TK49-83.html.
Szukaliśmy domu małego taniego w wybudowaniu i utrzymaniu, o prostej bryle, dachu dwuspadowym i najmniejszych zmianach do wykonania przez architekta. Zależy nam, aby docelowo dom kosztował nas: cena za sprzedaż mieszkanie ( min 150 tyś zł ) + kredyty docelowo nie większy niż 100 tyś + oszczędności 40 tyś na jakieś wyposażenie i małą rezerwę na czarną godzinę.  Na razie wystąpiliśmy o kredyt na 200 tyś - trzeba gdzieś mieszkać - zaś, po sprzedaży mieszkania nadpłacimy kredyt. Wyposażenie ze średniej półki. Tam, gdzie  zaoszczędzę na robociźnie ( położenie kafli, desek, czy paneli ) - kupię może lepszy materiał ( oczywiście z rozsądkiem i kalkulatorem w ręku ).  

Jakie zmiany wprowadziliśmy:
- zmiana nachylenia dachu z 30 na 35 stopni ( taki wymóg lokalnego MPZP )
- okna zmieniliśmy na standardowe wymiary ( z trzech  okien 130 na jednej ścianie w salonie zrobiliśmy jedno 150 na środku ) 
- poprzestawialiśmy układ pomieszczeń - jest nas czworo więc, dzieliliśmy po równo. Zwiększyliśmy kotłownie ( gazu ziemnego nie ma, na grzanie prądem nie jestem zdecydowany, na pompę mnie nie stać - prawdopodobnie będzie to pelet ). Dużych wymagań nie mamy. I tak będzie lepiej niż w obecnym mieszkaniu dwu-pokojowym 46m2
- zrezygnowaliśmy z kominka i komina do niego ( za mały dom i cały urok znika - więc bez sensu generować koszty)
- zrezygnowaliśmy z wentylacji grawitacyjnej na mechaniczną ( na początek wstawimy rekuperator Luna - najtańszym aby dokonać odbioru  )
- ściany będziemy stawiać z BK 24 cm + 15/20 cm styropianu ( czekamy na wyceny z hurtowni - porównamy m.in. jaka różnica będzie pomiędzy BK  Porotherm'em )
- dachówka cementowa ( na ceramiczną raczej nie będzie mnie stać )
- sporo prac wykończeniowych  i trochę instalatorskich będę starał robić samodzielnie ( lubię takie prace ).

Mamy sprawdzonego z dobrą opinią majstra, który do stanu SSO ( fundamenty, ściany zewnętrzne, wewnętrzne, schody wejściowe, taras, komin ) chce za robociznę 20 tyś. Wycenę za konstrukcję dachu wiązarowe prefabrykowanego w systemie Mitek ( muszę z aktualizować - bo jest z lipca 2012 r. ) mamy średnio na 16 tyś ( od 14tyś do 17 tyś ).  Powierzchnia dachu to około 156 m2  - więc mam nadzieję za na dachu nie zbankrutuję. 

Działka już jest w prąd uzbrojona. Woda - jak tylko ruszy budowa ( trzeba wyskoczyć na 4,5 tyś zł  ( to jeszcze z kolejnych zaskórniaków ) - 65 metrów wodociągu z dodatkową zasuwą po drodze. Pocieszam się, że przyszły sąsiad, będzie musiał za fragment odcinka 1,5 tyś oddać, bo nie otrzymam moje zgody na podłączenie.
Jak na razie same projekty, papierki + przyłącze prądu kosztowały mnie około 11 tyś zł.

Jeszcze muszę doliczyć między czasie instalację szamba - chyba, że dojdzie do nas w ciągu roku kanalizacja ( ale nie sądzę ).

Trochę jeszcze dojdzie na koniec - odbiór kominiarski,  pomiary elektryczne, inwentaryzacja geodezyjna, certyfikat energetyczny, itd.

I jak sądzicie - uda się ?

Pozdrawiam
Piotr

----------


## artix1

Z 200 tysiączkami myślę, że już można pobawić się w budowę domu. Koszt SSO mojego Bursztyna wyniósł 90 tys. w tym 21400 robocizna razem z dachem. Po zrobieniu posadzek, instalacji wodnej i ocieplenia zrobiło się  koło 120tys.(zakres prac w dzienniku budowy). Do tego doliczę okna, sufity z ociepleniem, ścianki działowe, elektrykę, instalację do WM i POŚ wszystko licząc z naddatkiem 50 tys. Wszystkie materiały kupuje dobrej jakosci  biorąc pod uwagę energooszczędność. Dom ma mieć niskie zapotrzebowanie na energię.  Od stanu SSO nie oglądam fachowców na swojej budowie. Wszystko jestem zmuszony zrobic sam. Moje ostatnie urlopy są bardzo pracowite :big grin: . Dzięki temu oszczędzam sporo kasy i dlatego pewnie zmieszczę się spokojnie w 200 tysiącach.  Bez wkładu własnego myślę, że byłoby to baaardzo trudne. Co by nie mówić, jak się chce to wszystko można. Trzeba mierzyć siły na zamiary. Przekalkulowac metraż, czy musze mieć wykusze, lukarny, koniecznie "bawole oko" w łazience, wylądować z marzeniami na ziemię i okazuje się, że nie ma tragedii  :yes: . Powodzenia w planowaniu i budowaniu.

----------


## andriuss

> Pisałem o domu 80 metrów. Nie wprowadzam nikogo w błąd pisząc, że doprowadzenie takiego domu do standardu pasywnego nie będzie kosztowało 100 tys. zł i pytając ile to może kosztować. Pytanie raczej powinno brzmieć - na ile energoosczędny dom zbudujemu za kwotę 200 tys.


Teraz wszyscy budują energooszczędzny  :wink: . Zdecydowanie popieram przedmówcę - najpierw należy zainwestować jakieś 3000 h w dokładne zgłębienie tematu, następnie poświęcić kolejne 1000 h na wybór idealnej działki oraz zaprojektowanie domu banalnego do granic możliwości, a w miarę możliwości z płaskim dachem ze styropapy. Póżniej jest prosto; zakładając, że 
- dom ma 8x10,
- powierzchnia zewnętrzna to 160 m2 stropu i podłogi + 36*3 = 108 m2 ścian - minus 18 m2 okien,
- nominalnie by się dało średnio 15 cm zwykłego styro, tutaj średnio 30 cm grafitu (20 pod płytą, 40 stropodach), różnica = 250*0,3*200 vs. 250*0,15*140 = 10 KPLN,
- trzeba dopłacić do dużo lepszych okien, temat szeroki, powiedzmy 10 KPLN,
- zamiast kominów i nawiewników trzeba kupić świetny reku, albo ciut gorszy i GWC, dopłata powiedzmy 8 KPLN.

To daje zap. obliczeniowe na przenikanie ok. 1,4 kw, z wentylacją poniżej 2 kw. Czy to się zmieści w 15 kwh, to kwestia zysków i detali. Jak się człowiek uprze, to się da. Przy tak malusim domku dopłata ma sens pomimo haraczów wszelakich, plus rachunki czystym prądem powinny dać jakieś 600-700 PLN za ogrzewanie. Bo przecież dopłata jest od domku, a nie metrażu. Przy czym umówmy się, jak na domek to naprawdę jest to maleństwo - salon i dwa pokoje. Gdybym był malżeństwem na emeryturze, to pewnie bym w to wchodził, na razie mi to nie grozi.

----------


## Einz

> Oki o ile na wszystko bierzesz rachunek i firma jest zarejestrowana na właściciela - który to wykonuje  - a nie na jakiegoś pana z Kamczatki



Chyba czytałeś moją umowę  :smile:   A na poważnie  wszystko sprawdzone i firma zarejestrowana na włąściciela.

----------


## bowess

pjuniewi uważam, że dom jest do zrobienia na gotowo w kwocie do 240 tysięcy (oczywiście dużo zależy od wykończenia, ewentualnych "luksusów"). Podkreślam "do". Może 200, może 220 - zależy ile sam zrobisz i co to dla Ciebie znaczy "średnia półka" w wykończeniówce. Projekt bardzo sprzyjający taniemu budowaniu.

----------


## bowess

Jeszcze a propos domów (domków) o powierzchni poniżej 80m2. Osobiście nie uważam, żeby były to domy tylko dla pary emerytów. Sypialnie są dwie, więc funkcjonalnie nie ma żadnych przeszkód, aby mieszkała rodzina 2+1 albo 2+2. Część dzienna jest spora, dochodzi taras, ogród jak miejsce wypoczynku i zabaw.

----------


## maq73

Dla tych co mają wątpliwości czy się da, to twierdzę że się da. Sam zbudowałem to wiem, na razie jeszcze nie dla siebie, ale zbudowałem 120m2 za 170kPLN do zamieszkania bez mebli, ale że dobrze zaprojektowany to i mebli prawie nie trza było, tylko niezbędne. I w dodatku tak jak by pasywny albo prawie, zależy co kto przez to rozumie.
Tak więc da się, nie słuchać tych co twierdzą że nie, to tylko im się nie udało. Czytajcie dzienniki budowy ale te właściwe, tym co chcieli i zrobili, tylko trzeba zakasać rękawów i nie bać się roboty. Potem zostaje satysfakcja... i duma, bo jest z czego.
Jak macie wątpliwości to pytajcie, ja i inwestorzy którym budowałem (brat z rodzinką) też pewnie mieliśmy takie same, z reguły sprowadzało się to do kwestii chcieć czy móc - jak masz cel to się na tym skup - z reguły wychodziło na to drugie ale nie zawsze  :smile:  Forum pomaga, mnie pomogło ale trzeba zainwestować czas i czytać i myśleć i wyciągać wnioski z błędów innych.
Tak więc idźcie i budujcie ale najpierw przemyślcie wszystko ale to naprawdę WSZYSTKO łącznie z ustawieniem mebli i rozmieszczeniem gniazdek i to nie w trakcie ale przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty, to bardzo zbliża do celu.

----------


## maq73

pjuniewi
Uda się, ale czemu BK chociaż to i tak lepsze od porothermu - trzymajcie się od niego z daleka, dlaczego nie płyta fundamentowa, podłogówka po całości - polecam, tanio, komfortowo i ... właściwie to jedyna rozsądna opcja w tanim i energooszczędnym domu. Strop drewniany to plus, ale zróbcie go ładny i nie zakrywajcie - tanio i oryginalnie.
Jak jednak ściany z BK to pilnujcie aby było dokładnie, odpadnie tynkowanie a zrobicie sobie np drewniane podłogi albo wypasiony TV albo wakacje albo dachówkę ceramiczną - jak już musi być dachówka  :wink: 
A i zostaw miejsce na bufor wodny - taki 1000 - 2000l z grzałkami koniecznie, a najlepiej to go dostaw od razu do tego kotła na pelet tylko kotła jeszcze nie kupuj, załącz te grzałki w taniej taryfie, może już kotła nie kupisz  :wink: 
Dopiszę jeszcze - taras jak największy i ZADASZONY podziękujecie potem.

----------


## Xerses

> Co takiego napisałem nie tak? Proszę o konkrety. Nie buduję domu pasywnego, ale energooszczędny. Ale dosyć dokładnie poznałem zagadnienia związane z domem pasywnym. Interesuję się tą tematyką od dawna i generalnie im dłużej, tym bardziej się okazuje, że dom pasywny czy energooszczędny nie jest taki straszny jak go malują, a z roku na rok coraz bardziej przystępny. Przecież napisałem wyraźnie, że nie biorę pod uwagę NFOŚ, bo to nieopłacalne, więc o co chodzi?
> 
> EDIT: I jeszcze raz powtarzam - nie biorę pod uwagę pseudo dopłat, certyfikatów, testów szczelności itd. bo to nie o to chodzi w energooszczędnym budynku. Nie chodzi o to, że wg NFOŚ masz mieć wszystkie okna o U<0.8, ale o to, żeby dom był tani w eksploatacji, tak w wielkim skrócie. Założenia NFOŚ czytałem.
> 
> EDIT2: kto w mojej rodzinie chce zbudować dom pasywny własnymi siłami? albo jakikolwiek dom pasywny? czytaj ze zrozumieniem, potem się unoś... prosiłbym też bez złośliwości (za to najlepiej z argumentami wyższych lotów niż "najpierw poczytaj"), Panie wszystko wiedzący .


Jak zapewne zauważyłeś o NFOŚ tutaj rozmawialiśmy - więc w tym kontekście rozpatrywane były koszty domu pasywnego. 
Jesli chcesz budować dom pasywny samemu (czyli będziez go nazywał pasywnym) - owszem (pan Czesiu i 3 pomocników) - dasz lepsze materiały i grubsze -ale jak zapewne jesteś zorientowany - to raczej o wykonanie chodzi-jak z oknami co z tego że super dobre jak montaż spieprzony. A w tym momencie rosną koszty. I tyle.Skoro jak twierdzisz budujesz energooszczędny - po co wogóle ta dyskusja i te teorie że to tanie? i nie takie straszne? Jednak jeszcze mało wiesz.Uwierz na słowo teoria a praktyka to dwa różne światy - jak w każdej dziedzinie.

Powtórze jeszcze raz - tani dom w eksploatacji - to nie jest tylko kwestia dodatkowego i lepszego materiału. Tyczy sie to zarówno pasywnego jak i energooszczędnego. Odsyłam Cię do poczytania nie ze złości mej wrodzonej, lecz po to abyś nie siał po forum teoriami zasięgnietymi z google. Sa tutaj osoby które wybudowały, które są związane z branżą budowlaną i wiedzą lepiej od Ciebie. I pisze to w Twoim interesie, co byś nie dostał kubeł zimnej wody na głowe jak zaczniesz budować , i potem nie siedział na forum pytając dlaczego tak dużo kosztuje Cię ogrzewanie pomimo że masz w teorii dom energooszczędny.

----------


## stefek1980

Dzień dobry wszystkim.
Prawdopodobnie na koniec tego roku zaczniemy budować mamy jeszcze sporo wątpliwości czy damy radę ale obydwoje mamy po dwie ręce, głowę pełną marzeń więc... zobaczymy.
Chcielibyśmy wybudować taki oto domek z małymi przeróbkami
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Sez...idp,18023.html

Te zmiany to na pewno lepsze docieplenie budynku i budowa z silikatów, likwidacja kominka i kominu do kominka, założenie rekuperacji, a przede wszystkim przeniesienie kuchni na tył domu bliżej kotłownie gdzie planujemy tylko kocioł kondensacyjny. Dojdą jeszcze zmiany dotyczące okien kuchnia-salon i właściwie to będzie koniec przeróbek. Działka ma być uzbrojenie w drodze w granicy max 15m od działki wszystko. Jedyny problem to taki że wg planu ZP musimy budować się w granicy drogi czyli ściana przy płocie co nie bardzo nam odpowiada dlatego musimy dobudować garaż, aby odsunąć się od tej drogi na 2-3m w stronę ogrodu.

Moje pytanie czy da radę  do stanu deweloperskiemu razem z instalacjami za 200tyś?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Xerses

> Chyba czytałeś moją umowę   A na poważnie  wszystko sprawdzone i firma zarejestrowana na włąściciela.


No to fajnie, ja pomimo sporego doświadczenia dałem sie mimo wszystko na tych zakichanych tynkach wyprowadzić w pole, może to troche z braku czasu, no ale. Lepiej miec wszystko czarno na białym, bo ludzie wiele obiecuja a potem okazuje się że ktoś został wydymany......   :smile:

----------


## maq73

> Dzień dobry wszystkim.
> Prawdopodobnie na koniec tego roku zaczniemy budować mamy jeszcze sporo wątpliwości czy damy radę ale obydwoje mamy po dwie ręce, głowę pełną marzeń więc... zobaczymy.
> Chcielibyśmy wybudować taki oto domek z małymi przeróbkami
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Sez...idp,18023.html
> 
> Te zmiany to na pewno lepsze docieplenie budynku i budowa z silikatów, likwidacja kominka i kominu do kominka, założenie rekuperacji, a przede wszystkim przeniesienie kuchni na tył domu bliżej kotłownie gdzie planujemy tylko kocioł kondensacyjny. Dojdą jeszcze zmiany dotyczące okien kuchnia-salon i właściwie to będzie koniec przeróbek. Działka ma być uzbrojenie w drodze w granicy max 15m od działki wszystko. Jedyny problem to taki że wg planu ZP musimy budować się w granicy drogi czyli ściana przy płocie co nie bardzo nam odpowiada dlatego musimy dobudować garaż, aby odsunąć się od tej drogi na 2-3m w stronę ogrodu.
> 
> Moje pytanie czy da radę  do stanu deweloperskiemu razem z instalacjami za 200tyś?
> pozdrawiam


Wg mnie to lepiej przenieść sypialnie 04 w miejsce pom. gosp. i łazienki, kuchnie zostawić tam gdzie jest. Po co ci strop gęstożebrowy. Buduj na płycie fundamentowej, silka to dobry wybór tylko muruj na klej, dokładnie, odpadnie tynkowanie.

----------


## Xerses

> Dla tych co mają wątpliwości czy się da, to twierdzę że się da. Sam zbudowałem to wiem, na razie jeszcze nie dla siebie, ale zbudowałem 120m2 za 170kPLN do zamieszkania bez mebli,


Wow ekstra-a może rozwiniesz temat i opiszesz dokładnie co z czego jaki projekt jakie materiały jakie drzwi okna, ogrzewanie tynki i podłogi etc. Bo to takie wiesz mizerne stwierdzenie - że się da..... 



> ale że dobrze zaprojektowany to i mebli prawie nie trza było, tylko niezbędne.


Hehe tym mnie naprawdę rozbawiłeś.  :smile:  Nie wiem co ma dobrze zaprojektowany dom do ilości mebli..... kuchnia być musi, szafy też łóżko też.... stół też......




> I w dodatku tak jak by pasywny albo prawie, zależy co kto przez to rozumie.


No to pasywny czy prawie pasywny, a może energooszczędny lub nieenergooszczędny.......... a może.... no właśnie co........




> Tak więc da się, nie słuchać tych co twierdzą że nie, to tylko im się nie udało.


Gratulujemy że Tobie się udało - chociaż jak pisałem wcześniej sami nie wiemy co tak naprawde stworzyłeś.....



> Czytajcie dzienniki budowy ale te właściwe, tym co chcieli i zrobili, tylko trzeba zakasać rękawów i nie bać się roboty. Potem zostaje satysfakcja... i duma, bo jest z czego.


A czy zakłada tu ktos dziennik niewłaściwy aby ........ no nie wiem wypisywac jakieś głupoty i robic z siebie pośmiewisko?



> Jak macie wątpliwości to pytajcie, ja i inwestorzy którym budowałem (brat z rodzinką) też pewnie mieliśmy takie same, z reguły sprowadzało się to do kwestii chcieć czy móc - jak masz cel to się na tym skup - z reguły wychodziło na to drugie ale nie zawsze  Forum pomaga, mnie pomogło ale trzeba zainwestować czas i czytać i myśleć i wyciągać wnioski z błędów innych.


Tak lecimy i pytamy



> Tak więc idźcie i budujcie ale najpierw przemyślcie wszystko ale to naprawdę WSZYSTKO łącznie z ustawieniem mebli i rozmieszczeniem gniazdek i to nie w trakcie ale przed wbiciem pierwszej łopaty, to bardzo zbliża do celu.


Owszem dobrze przemyślany plan skutkuje oszczędnościami podczas budowy. Tu się z Tobą zgodzę

----------


## Xerses

> Wg mnie to lepiej przenieść sypialnie 04 w miejsce pom. gosp. i łazienki, kuchnie zostawić tam gdzie jest. Po co ci strop gęstożebrowy. Buduj na płycie fundamentowej, silka to dobry wybór tylko muruj na klej, dokładnie, odpadnie tynkowanie.


Co masz na mysli pisząc już chyba drugi raz że murując z silki lub BK odpadnie tynkowanie??

----------


## maq73

Xserxes
Zadowolony z Ogniwa? Ja używam 15kw już 3 sezon i jak na razie sprawdza się, ogrzewa 170m2 i 2 zbiorniki CWU w starej ponad 100 letniej nieocieplonej kamienicy.

----------


## maq73

> Co masz na mysli pisząc już chyba drugi raz że murując z silki lub BK odpadnie tynkowanie??


Jak wymurujesz dokładnie to na to od razu gładź, trzeba tylko minimalnie więcej nałożyć za pierwszym razem, sprawdzone.

----------


## stefek1980

maq73 dzięki za odpowiedź, jeśli chodzi o płytę to ostatecznie podejmiemy decyzję po rozmowie z projektantem, co do sypialni 04 i w ogóle dlaczego kotłownia i kuchnie chcemy mieć na tyłach od ogrodu to wejście mamy od południa. 
Forum czytam na okrągło, nadal czekamy za załatwieniem papierologii i to nas trochę blokuje. 
Jaki strop byś polecał? na ten temat tylko czytałem o strunobetonowym i monolitycznym. Chcielibyśmy zostawić pustkę na stropie bo może kiedyś coś z nią zrobimy(ocieplenie chcemy położyć na stropie  z 40cm wełny (lub jakiś granulat), na pewno odpada strop całkowicie drewniany.
Grzać chcemy tylko gazem i na 100% podłogówka, aha garaż chcemy tak zrobić aby nie zostawić mostków cieplnych odsunąć go delikatnie od domu na te 20-30cm (zależy co powie projektant) garaż nieogrzewany dach dwuspadowy na kratownicach.ocieplony tylko dla zasady

----------


## Xerses

> Dzień dobry wszystkim.
> Prawdopodobnie na koniec tego roku zaczniemy budować mamy jeszcze sporo wątpliwości czy damy radę ale obydwoje mamy po dwie ręce, głowę pełną marzeń więc... zobaczymy.
> Chcielibyśmy wybudować taki oto domek z małymi przeróbkami
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Sez...idp,18023.html
> 
> Te zmiany to na pewno lepsze docieplenie budynku i budowa z silikatów, likwidacja kominka i kominu do kominka, założenie rekuperacji, a przede wszystkim przeniesienie kuchni na tył domu bliżej kotłownie gdzie planujemy tylko kocioł kondensacyjny. Dojdą jeszcze zmiany dotyczące okien kuchnia-salon i właściwie to będzie koniec przeróbek. Działka ma być uzbrojenie w drodze w granicy max 15m od działki wszystko. Jedyny problem to taki że wg planu ZP musimy budować się w granicy drogi czyli ściana przy płocie co nie bardzo nam odpowiada dlatego musimy dobudować garaż, aby odsunąć się od tej drogi na 2-3m w stronę ogrodu.
> 
> Moje pytanie czy da radę  do stanu deweloperskiemu razem z instalacjami za 200tyś?
> pozdrawiam


Dom nie jest duży - tak w sam raz, parterowy więc sporo odpada tej pracy jakiej wymaga poddasze. Stan developerski nie  oddaje dokładnie ceny - jedni stosują drzwi z castoramy inni troche lepsze inni drewniane - okna tak samo - więc rozjazd może byc spory  :smile:  Jest szansa z wkładem własnej pracy.

----------


## maq73

> Wow ekstra-a może rozwiniesz temat i opiszesz dokładnie co z czego jaki projekt jakie materiały jakie drzwi okna, ogrzewanie tynki i podłogi etc. Bo to takie wiesz mizerne stwierdzenie - że się da..... 
> 
> 
> Hehe tym mnie naprawdę rozbawiłeś.  Nie wiem co ma dobrze zaprojektowany dom do ilości mebli..... kuchnia być musi, szafy też łóżko też.... stół też......
> 
> 
> No to pasywny czy prawie pasywny, a może energooszczędny lub nieenergooszczędny.......... a może.... no właśnie co........
> 
> 
> ...


Dom to parterówka bez użytkowego poddasza, ściany 3W, WM+rekuperator, podłogówka po całości + w łazienkach grzejniki drabinkowe, strop drewniany, blachodachówka, ocieplenie 20 ściany, 30 podłoga i 40 strop, ogrzewanie prądem (bufor wodny 1000l). Okna trzyszybowe, część to fix-y, zamontowane w warstwie ocieplenia. Tyle technicznych szczegółów o domku. Czego żałuję, że nie zrobiliśmy płyty fundamentowej zamiast tradycyjnych fundamentów, było by jeszcze taniej i szybciej.
A co ma projekt do mebli, no cóż dobrze rozplanowane garderoby i zabudowane szafy wnękowe uwalniają od konieczności zakupu komód czy innych meblościanek (brrr... okropne). 
Co do dzienników to tak ludzie w nich wypisują głupoty, i zamieszczają relacje foto z swojej głupoty, czy po to żeby robić z siebie pośmiewisko, nie z NIEWIEDZY.
Ale my tu chcemy budować dobrze i z rozsądkiem wydawać swoje pieniądze. Dzienniki na których musimy się wzorować to takie gdzie koszt 1m2 to 1500 PLN a nie 3 albo 4kPLN.

----------


## stefek1980

Pracy własnej chcemy dać do oporu. 200 powinniśmy mieć gotówki dlatego na wyposażenie i dokończenie zostanie wziąć kredyt.
Kredytu chcemy jak najmniej.
Zobaczymy na razie czekamy aż urzędy przyspieszą bo na razie ślamazarnie im to idzie.
Dziękuję wszystkim ide czytać o stropach :cool:

----------


## Xerses

> Jak wymurujesz dokładnie to na to od razu gładź, trzeba tylko minimalnie więcej nałożyć za pierwszym razem, sprawdzone.


Hm........  nie jestem przekonany do takiego rozwiązania, wogóle nie znam nikogo kto w ten sposób robi.................

----------


## compi

> Tym co tu wypisujesz potwierdzasz tylko fakt że nie masz pojęcia ani  o budowaniu, ani o budowie domu pasywnego - tym bardziej według założeń i standardu NFOŚ.  Nie chce mi się tu rozpisywać - bo to nie ten wątek. Poszukaj trochę, popytaj, a dopiero potem udzielaj się na forum.


Ale napisz gdzie w  małym domu pójdzie 100 tysięcy więcej w stosunku do normalnego kosztorysu? Prosisz o wyliczenia innych, sugerujesz kompletną indolencję, a całkowicie brak konkretów i wyliczeń z Twojej strony. Zabawa z bankami najprawdopodobniej nie jest tu ekonomicznie uzasadniona, ale argumenty amatorom by się jakieś przydały.

----------


## maq73

> maq73 dzięki za odpowiedź, jeśli chodzi o płytę to ostatecznie podejmiemy decyzję po rozmowie z projektantem, co do sypialni 04 i w ogóle dlaczego kotłownia i kuchnie chcemy mieć na tyłach od ogrodu to wejście mamy od południa. 
> Forum czytam na okrągło, nadal czekamy za załatwieniem papierologii i to nas trochę blokuje. 
> Jaki strop byś polecał? na ten temat tylko czytałem o strunobetonowym i monolitycznym. Chcielibyśmy zostawić pustkę na stropie bo może kiedyś coś z nią zrobimy(ocieplenie chcemy położyć na stropie  z 40cm wełny (lub jakiś granulat), na pewno odpada strop całkowicie drewniany.
> Grzać chcemy tylko gazem i na 100% podłogówka, aha garaż chcemy tak zrobić aby nie zostawić mostków cieplnych odsunąć go delikatnie od domu na te 20-30cm (zależy co powie projektant) garaż nieogrzewany dach dwuspadowy na kratownicach.ocieplony tylko dla zasady


Dlaczego odpada drewniany, skoro poddasze nieużytkowe to jest to najtańszy i najprostszy do wykonania strop, tym bardzie że projekt dobry, ma ścianę nośną przez środek domu. Będzie można zastosować krótsze i o mniejszych przekrojach przez to tańsze legary. Popatrz na projekt, przy 40cm ocieplenia na stropie, na poddaszu będziesz chodził na kolanach, owszem można coś tam zrobić - ja to nazywam graciarnią, ale jej lity strop nie potrzebny. Policz ile będzie cię kosztował drewniany a ile inny i zdecyduj czy nie warto tych pieniędzy przeznaczyć np na drewniane podłogi.
Po co chcesz budować domek dla autka, masz za dużo pieniędzy. A postaw mu wiatę, boczki możesz wypełnić takim drewnianym przeplatańcem jak do altan, będzie prawie jak garaż. Autku to wystarczy.

----------


## maq73

> Hm........  nie jestem przekonany do takiego rozwiązania, wogóle nie znam nikogo kto w ten sposób robi.................


No to ja zapytam, po co robi się tynk?! Jak odpowiesz sobie na to pytanie to będziesz wiedział dlaczego  :smile:

----------


## maq73

Jak budujesz dla dopłat to niestety trzeba spełnić pewne kryteria a to kosztuje i często te wymagania mają się nijak do pasywności domu ale to jest indywidualna decyzja czy poniesione koszty są warte dopłat.
Jeśli budujesz tylko dla siebie i podjąłeś decyzję o budowie domu energooszczędnego to potrzeba naprawdę niewielkiego wkładu finansowego żeby uczynić ten dom pasywnym (w rozumieniu tego słowa dostosowanym do naszego położenia geograficznego) za to dużo uwagi i staranności przy wykonawstwie a to kosztuje czas albo twój albo kompetentnej osoby której zapłacisz.

----------


## compi

Ściany z gazobetonu, te dobrze wymurowane z prostego, trzymającego parametry bloczka, po przetarciu tarką i zagruntowaniu, pokrywamy cienką warstwą Goldbandu, jak tanio to to MP75(też Knauf) i po lekkim związaniu wilgotną gąbką i tzw piórem doprowadzamy do gładzi. Mam tak zrobiony garaż. Dwa razy nałożony jakiś Cekol czy podobna szpachla też może być ok.

----------


## stefek1980

> Po co chcesz budować domek dla autka, masz za dużo pieniędzy. A postaw mu wiatę, boczki możesz wypełnić takim drewnianym przeplatańcem jak do altan, będzie prawie jak garaż. Autku to wystarczy.


Jak już napisałem wcześniej musimy odsunąć się od płotu dlatego chcemy to zrobić garażem, garaż zaczyna się od płotu jest niby częścią budynku i wtedy podobno tak można ale czy wiata też zostanie tak uznana? kurcze ale pytań mam i wątpliwości na szczęście lub nie mamy jeszcze trochę czasu do rozpoczęcia. Muszę się zastanowić nad drewnianym stropem.

----------


## maq73

> Jak już napisałem wcześniej musimy odsunąć się od płotu dlatego chcemy to zrobić garażem, garaż zaczyna się od płotu jest niby częścią budynku i wtedy podobno tak można ale czy wiata też zostanie tak uznana? kurcze ale pytań mam i wątpliwości na szczęście lub nie mamy jeszcze trochę czasu do rozpoczęcia. Muszę się zastanowić nad drewnianym stropem.


Nie rób garażu częścią budynku, zrób projekt garażu osobnego dosuniętego do drogi, a wybudujesz go... później albo wcale, albo po swojemu  :wink:

----------


## stefek1980

tak by było najprościej, zrobić garaż później albo tylko wiatę z pom. gospodarczym. Zobaczymy co dokładnie powie projektant na warunki zabudowy i jak postara się je obejść bo obecnie linia zabudowy jest przy samym płocie czytaj początku działki, z drugiej strony tak sobie myślę jak by zrobić większą sień i mały daszek to już metr jestem od płotu.

----------


## kroni

bardzo ciekawy temat,też liczę na wybudowanie w tej kwocie i uważam że to realna sprawa.na pewno nie mogę zaoszczędzić na ścianach,ociepleniu,izolacji dachu i ogrzewaniu.oszczędzę na wykończeniu czyli minimum kafli,raczej panele,dużo żywego drzewa do dekoracji.swojej pracy też dużo i żadnych fanaberii.mój dom jest robiony na zamówienie .powierzchnia za budowy 105m2,całkowita 179m2,użytkowa 103m2,kubatura 627m2.wymiary 950x1088,raczej poroterm 30 i styropian 12,dach raczej dachówka betonowa albo blacha,strop terriva.fundamenty klasyczne ale zobaczę czy da się to obejść na korzyść płyty.sądzę że sporo zaoszczędzę też na kosztach firmy bo to mój sąsiad z drugiej strony drogi więc dojazdy i inne odpadają.co do tynków jeszczę nie zdecydowałem ,może skończy się na kartonie i tylko tynk na sufitach,kuchni i łazience.mam przyznane 250k i za 50 muszę wykończyć dom,jest to zrealizowania raczej.będę śledził rozwój wydarzeń na forum.pozdrawiam

----------


## maq73

> bardzo ciekawy temat,też liczę na wybudowanie w tej kwocie i uważam że to realna sprawa.na pewno nie mogę zaoszczędzić na ścianach,ociepleniu,izolacji dachu i ogrzewaniu.oszczędzę na wykończeniu czyli minimum kafli,raczej panele,dużo żywego drzewa do dekoracji.swojej pracy też dużo i żadnych fanaberii.mój dom jest robiony na zamówienie .powierzchnia za budowy 105m2,całkowita 179m2,użytkowa 103m2,kubatura 627m2.wymiary 950x1088,raczej poroterm 30 i styropian 12,dach raczej dachówka betonowa albo blacha,strop terriva.fundamenty klasyczne ale zobaczę czy da się to obejść na korzyść płyty.sądzę że sporo zaoszczędzę też na kosztach firmy bo to mój sąsiad z drugiej strony drogi więc dojazdy i inne odpadają.co do tynków jeszczę nie zdecydowałem ,może skończy się na kartonie i tylko tynk na sufitach,kuchni i łazience.mam przyznane 250k i za 50 muszę wykończyć dom,jest to zrealizowania raczej.będę śledził rozwój wydarzeń na forum.pozdrawiam


Dlaczego porotherm? Czemu nie np silka 18 i 20 styropianu. Albo dachówka albo blacha - całkiem inne koszty więźby. GK na ściany to ostateczność, robi się tam gdzie nie można nic innego, będą pękać, a jak masz dzieci małe to i będą dziury  :wink:

----------


## kroni

mam już pewne rzeczy w projekcie i nie mogę ich zmienić bo musiałbym się spotkać z architektem a on nie jest osobą którą chciałbym kolejny raz spotkać więc muszę przy paru ustaleniach pozostać.

----------


## maq73

Niektóre zmiany może zatwierdzić kierownik budowy, dowiedz się jakie a nuż się da  :smile:

----------


## andriuss

> Dlaczego porotherm? Czemu nie np silka 18 i 20 styropianu. Albo dachówka albo blacha - całkiem inne koszty więźby. GK na ściany to ostateczność, robi się tam gdzie nie można nic innego, będą pękać, a jak masz dzieci małe to i będą dziury


A nie da się tego GK zrobić tak żeby nie pękał? To było pytanie retoryczne. A jak chciałbym mieć gładź gipsową to będzie ona dziecioodporna? Uprzedzony jesteś niepotrzebnie. GK bardzo ładnie działa na akustykę, pod warunkiem, że z obu stron pomiędzy ścianą a płytą jest ciutkę pustki powietrznej. A do kosztu tradycyjnych tynków powinno się doliczać ciepło niezbędne na odparowanie kilkuset litrów wody w pierwszym sezonie, to wbrew pozorom sporo kasy.

----------


## kroni

czemu poroterm?bo mieszkam w partactwie zbudowanym przez mojego ojca i nie chcę żeby moja rodzina marzła,poza tym mieszkam na śląsku i tu pewne rzeczy sa bardziej preferowane i dostępne niż inne.zresztą uważam że to dobry materiał na budowę.kartonem mam teraz wyłoży ten dom i jest ok a zwłaszcza szybko i taniej.

----------


## bowess

maq73 o regipsach piszesz z własnego doświadczenia, czy powtarzasz obiegową opinię? My mamy wszędzie płyty GK zamiast tynków, bo robocizny dawaliśmy jak najwięcej własnej, a tynkować mój mąż nie miał wcześniej okazji i nie chciał się uczyć na własnym domu. Na ścianach żadnych pęknięć, rysa zrobiła się w jednym miejscu na styku sufitu ze ścianą (sufit podwieszał fachowiec, a ściany robił mąż  :wink:  ). O tych dziurach przy dzieciach to są mity - pobazgrolone mam ściany w paru miejscach, ale dziurę to wcale nie tak łatwo zrobić. Dzieci mam małych dwójkę.

----------


## compi

Na rynku są już piany montażowe do g-k. Szybko, czysto, tanio. Do własnoręcznej roboty idealne rozwiązanie. 
Przy porotermie trzeba pilnować wielu rzeczy. Inaczej potem z gniazdek może wiać chłodem : ).

----------


## maq73

> A nie da się tego GK zrobić tak żeby nie pękał? To było pytanie retoryczne. A jak chciałbym mieć gładź gipsową to będzie ona dziecioodporna? Uprzedzony jesteś niepotrzebnie. GK bardzo ładnie działa na akustykę, pod warunkiem, że z obu stron pomiędzy ścianą a płytą jest ciutkę pustki powietrznej. A do kosztu tradycyjnych tynków powinno się doliczać ciepło niezbędne na odparowanie kilkuset litrów wody w pierwszym sezonie, to wbrew pozorom sporo kasy.


Da się ale będzie drożej niż tynk. Wykończeniówka to moja praca, między innymi zabudowa GK. 
A co lepiej zniesie kopnięcie piłką młodego piłkarza, płyta czy gładź i w końcu co będzie łatwiej naprawić. Nie wyważajcie otwartych drzwi.
Na akustykę działa bardzo ładnie, robi się pudło rezonansowe, ale chyba nie taki nasz cel.
To zbuduj z silki lub BK i nie tynkuj wcale, nic nie będziesz odparowywał.
Dodam że pracuję i mieszkam na Górnym Śląsku, u nas pękanie GK to codzienność.

----------


## maq73

> Na rynku są już piany montażowe do g-k. Szybko, czysto, tanio. Do własnoręcznej roboty idealne rozwiązanie. 
> Przy porotermie trzeba pilnować wielu rzeczy. Inaczej potem z gniazdek może wiać chłodem : ).


Ścianę z BK zrobię gładzią czy tynkiem gipsowym na gotowo szybciej, czyściej i równiej niż ty obłożysz to płytami i je wykończysz. Szybka sucha zabudowa to mit powielany przez amatorów.

----------


## compi

> Da się ale będzie drożej niż tynk. Wykończeniówka to moja praca, między innymi zabudowa GK. 
> A co lepiej zniesie kopnięcie piłką młodego piłkarza, płyta czy gładź i w końcu co będzie łatwiej naprawić. Nie wyważajcie otwartych drzwi.
> Na akustykę działa bardzo ładnie, robi się pudło rezonansowe, ale chyba nie taki nasz cel.
> To zbuduj z silki lub BK i nie tynkuj wcale, nic nie będziesz odparowywał.
> Dodam że pracuję i mieszkam na Górnym Śląsku, u nas pękanie GK to codzienność.


Nie uogólniaj więc. Szkody górnicze występują, tego się nie da ukryć, ale w temacie budowy taniego domu to nie płyta g-k może być największym problemem. I mówisz że się robi pudło rezonansowe? Gdyby wszystkie ściany były zbudowane w oparciu o konstrukcję lekką szkieletową, to być może zgodziłbym się z taką opinią. Jeśli są to klejone płyty, to żadnego pudła, ani rezonansu nie ma. Wiem bo mam i i płyty na ścianach i lubię głośno słuchać muzyki. Przy silce szybciej dostaniesz pogłos niż przy klejonej płycie.

----------


## andriuss

Bo się na szkodach ciągle budujecie i na fundamentach  :wink: . Jak ktoś buduje na płycie i na wsi, nie ma prawa. Chyba że błąd ewidentny. Np. bodajże u budowlanego_laika ogrzewanie nie w środku płyty prawdopodobnie spowodowało, że płyta się ładnie wybrzuszała, no i popękało. Z tym pudłem to bzdura. Tak więc GK to kolejne cuś, co ma swoje zady i walety - nie ma sensu wszystkim na siłę wciskać swojej jedynej słusznej opcji.

----------


## DEZET

Do taniego zbudowania jest też taki projekt: http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...nej-11-KRK1307

Jeśli ktoś stawia dom sam, lepiej wybrać materiał łatwy w obróbce- w moim przypadku był to BK. Na porotherm, czy inną ceramikę nigdy bym się nie zdecydował. Może ew. silikaty, ale materiału praktycznie nie znam. 
Ściany obłożone płytami GK - nie ma z nimi problemu, bo inaczej nikt by działówek z tego nie robił, gdyby się byle czym dziurawiły. 
Jeśli mnie pamięć nie zawodzi, to Zielony Ogród ma ściany tylko wygładzone klejem, bez tynku.

Cieszy optymizm rozpoczynających budowanie, ale uwagi, tych, którzy już zbudowali i mieszkają są dla Waszego dobra. Nikt nie napisał- nie buduj, po co się męczyć.

----------


## Einz

> Na porotherm, czy inną ceramikę nigdy bym się nie zdecydował. Może ew. silikaty, ale materiału praktycznie nie znam..


A dlaczego jeżeli można spytać? Silke jeszcze rozumiem jako materiał budowlany, ale tych świecących pianobetonów to już w ogóle nie

----------


## Xerses

> Xserxes
> Zadowolony z Ogniwa? Ja używam 15kw już 3 sezon i jak na razie sprawdza się, ogrzewa 170m2 i 2 zbiorniki CWU w starej ponad 100 letniej nieocieplonej kamienicy.


Generalnie tak. Łatwo się czyści, dobrze sie prowadzi toleruje gruby ekogroszek. Póki co nie narzekam aczkolwiek jest to mój pierwszy sezon więc na jakieś gruntowne opinie trzeba poczekać  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Ale napisz gdzie w  małym domu pójdzie 100 tysięcy więcej w stosunku do normalnego kosztorysu? Prosisz o wyliczenia innych, sugerujesz kompletną indolencję, a całkowicie brak konkretów i wyliczeń z Twojej strony. Zabawa z bankami najprawdopodobniej nie jest tu ekonomicznie uzasadniona, ale argumenty amatorom by się jakieś przydały.


Co oznacza mały domek? Czy nie napisałem że ten koszt jest zależny od wielkości domu? Nie wrzucam tutaj żadnych wyliczeń bo to nie ten wątek - są tu na muratorze takowe, zajrzyj poczytaj, sprawdź warunki NFOŚ -bo przypominam o tym tu zaczęlismy - i potem sobie możemy na innym wątku podyskutować. Odpowiem Ci że generalnie - im mniejszy domek - tym współczynnik m2 wychodzi drożej. Z względu na biurokracje i wszelkie dziwne normy, certyfikaty, audyty, próby itp itd. Tyle

----------


## maq73

> Bo się na szkodach ciągle budujecie i na fundamentach . Jak ktoś buduje na płycie i na wsi, nie ma prawa. Chyba że błąd ewidentny. Np. bodajże u budowlanego_laika ogrzewanie nie w środku płyty prawdopodobnie spowodowało, że płyta się ładnie wybrzuszała, no i popękało. Z tym pudłem to bzdura. Tak więc GK to kolejne cuś, co ma swoje zady i walety - nie ma sensu wszystkim na siłę wciskać swojej jedynej słusznej opcji.


Nie chcę wciskać jedynie słusznej opcji, tylko czasem nie potrafię zrozumieć po co utrudniać sobie życie. Mam fajną równą ścianę to po co jeszcze kleić na nią GK. Poza tym czy ktoś z was wie ile zajmuje obróbka przy GK okien, wnęk itp, a z uderzonymi aluminiowymi narożnikami to nie mieliście do czynienia, wykończenie ściany to nie tylko płaska powierzchnia. Ale oczywiście można. Są przypadki gdzie zastosowanie GK jest rzeczywiście sensowne, np pionowanie i prostowanie bardzo nierównych ścian, zabudowa jakichś rur czy instalacji. Nie jestem wrogiem GK tylko mówię żeby stosować go tam gdzie najlepiej spełni swoje zadanie.
Co do budowlanego_laika to tak mówi oficjalna wersja, a niektórzy twierdza że jak by dał inny styro i podbudowę pod płyte to i te rurki mogły by sobie być na dolnym zbrojeniu.
Jestem generalnie fanem płyty i jak tylko można to polecam jako zdecydowanie lepszą alternatywę fundamentów. Niestety na szkodach górniczych często płyta to gorsze rozwiązanie, przed osiadaniem gruntu i tak cię nie uchroni a prostowanie takiego budynku na płycie to masakra. Z fundamentami nie ma problemu, domy (u nas nawet całe bloki) prostuje się szybko, łatwo i przyjemnie  :wink:

----------


## Xerses

> Dlaczego porotherm? Czemu nie np silka 18 i 20 styropianu. Albo dachówka albo blacha - całkiem inne koszty więźby. GK na ściany to ostateczność, robi się tam gdzie nie można nic innego, będą pękać, a jak masz dzieci małe to i będą dziury


No na BK +gips i gładź tez będą dziury  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> No to ja zapytam, po co robi się tynk?! Jak odpowiesz sobie na to pytanie to będziesz wiedział dlaczego


No to ja zadam inne pytanie.  :smile:   Ile kosztuje robocizna cżłowieka - który to musi ręcznie zaorać przykładowo 700 m2 ścian gipsem, potem gładzią itd Ile to trwa? W porównaniu do tynku maszynowego - robocizny?  Ile pójdzie takiego przykładowo gipsaru w stosunku do Knaufa MP75?

----------


## maq73

> No na BK +gips i gładź tez będą dziury


Na małych dłubaków nie ma siły  :smile:  Ale znów takie uszkodzenie łatwiej naprawisz na BK.

----------


## DEZET

> Da się ale będzie drożej niż tynk. Wykończeniówka to moja praca, między innymi zabudowa GK. 
> .....
> Dodam że pracuję i mieszkam na Górnym Śląsku, u nas pękanie GK to codzienność.


Świetna wiadomość- robisz więc tynki za darmo?!
A skoro GK pęka, to coś jest źle zrobione prawda? Zbudowanie niezgodnie z obowiązującymi w tym zakresie wskazówkami producentów.

----------


## Xerses

> Dom to parterówka bez użytkowego poddasza, ściany 3W,
>  WM+rekuperator, podłogówka po całości + w łazienkach grzejniki drabinkowe,
>  strop drewniany, blachodachówka, ocieplenie 20 ściany, 30 podłoga i 40 strop
>  ogrzewanie prądem (bufor wodny 1000l). Okna trzyszybowe, część to fix-y, zamontowane w warstwie ocieplenia. Tyle technicznych szczegółów o domku. Czego żałuję, że nie zrobiliśmy płyty fundamentowej zamiast tradycyjnych fundamentów, było by jeszcze taniej i szybciej.
> .


Liczona jest do tej kwoty robocizna?

----------


## maq73

> Świetna wiadomość- robisz więc tynki za darmo?!
> A skoro GK pęka, to coś jest źle zrobione prawda? Zbudowanie niezgodnie z obowiązującymi w tym zakresie wskazówkami producentów.


Właśnie o tym piszę, poczytaj wskazówki producentów. Zwróć uwagę ile zalecają warstw płyty żeby nie pękało. ŻADEN producent nie daje ci gwarancji że jedna warstwa płyt GK nie popęka, a ilu kładzie na te ściany 2 warstwy.

----------


## maq73

> Liczona jest do tej kwoty robocizna?


Tak. Duży też był wkład pracy własnej ale nic co nie było by poza zasięgiem kogoś z minimum zdolności manualnych i chęcią do pracy. Zresztą przy tanim budowaniu udział własny to często znacząca pozycja w kosztorysie.

----------


## compi

> Co oznacza mały domek? Czy nie napisałem że ten koszt jest zależny od wielkości domu? Nie wrzucam tutaj żadnych wyliczeń bo to nie ten wątek - są tu na muratorze takowe, zajrzyj poczytaj, sprawdź warunki NFOŚ -bo przypominam o tym tu zaczęlismy - i potem sobie możemy na innym wątku podyskutować. Odpowiem Ci że generalnie - im mniejszy domek - tym współczynnik m2 wychodzi drożej. Z względu na biurokracje i wszelkie dziwne normy, certyfikaty, audyty, próby itp itd. Tyle


O to czy ktoś to analizował spytałem ja sam. Później przeczytałem Twój mylący chyba nie tylko mnie wpis o 100 tysiącach. Naturalne jest to, że wątek jest o domach małych. Resztę sobie dopisz.

----------


## compi

> A dlaczego jeżeli można spytać? Silke jeszcze rozumiem jako materiał budowlany, ale tych świecących pianobetonów to już w ogóle nie


Ale że co się świeci? Bo nic takiego nie zauważyłem, ale podobne opinie już kiedyś spotkałem. Dotyczyły najtańszego gazobetonu w kolorze szarym.

----------


## maq73

> No to ja zadam inne pytanie.   Ile kosztuje robocizna cżłowieka - który to musi ręcznie zaorać przykładowo 700 m2 ścian gipsem, potem gładzią itd Ile to trwa? W porównaniu do tynku maszynowego - robocizny?  Ile pójdzie takiego przykładowo gipsaru w stosunku do Knaufa MP75?


Tyle samo albo i mniej bo ten tynk maszynowy i tak musisz przejechać jeszcze gładzią. Poza tym do kładzenia tynków maszynowych potrzeba min. 3 osób więc jeden dzień pracy tynkarzy to 3 dni jednego gipsiarza, jak policzysz na metry to gipsiarz górą. Tynki maszynowe to alternatywa dla tynków wykonywanych tradycyjnie.

----------


## andriuss

> Co oznacza mały domek? Czy nie napisałem że ten koszt jest zależny od wielkości domu? Nie wrzucam tutaj żadnych wyliczeń bo to nie ten wątek - są tu na muratorze takowe, zajrzyj poczytaj, sprawdź warunki NFOŚ -bo przypominam o tym tu zaczęlismy - i potem sobie możemy na innym wątku podyskutować. Odpowiem Ci że generalnie - im mniejszy domek - tym współczynnik m2 wychodzi drożej. Z względu na biurokracje i wszelkie dziwne normy, certyfikaty, audyty, próby itp itd. Tyle


Nie zgadzam się, Dopłata jest do domku, a nie m2. O ile tańsze jest doprowadzenie do pasywności domku 80m2 względem takiego 300 m2? Przecież to 4 razy mniej izolacji i 3 razy mniej okien. Tylko dla takiego malucha może się okazać, że z kwoty wyjściowej 50 KPLN, z której zostaje 25 KPLN na czysto, może to pokryć większość nakładów ponadnormatywnych, które wykazałem w jednym z poprzednich postów - przeczytaj. A np. usuwanie mostków nic nie kosztuje, bo przy świetnym przygotowaniu i dbałości po prostu się takowych nie robi. Ale wspomnianych kilku tysięcy godzin przygotowań nie wliczam w koszty.

----------


## maq73

> Ale że co się świeci? Bo nic takiego nie zauważyłem, ale podobne opinie już kiedyś spotkałem. Dotyczyły najtańszego gazobetonu w kolorze szarym.


Chodzi o to że są  robione z popiołów radioaktywnych, odpadów spalania z elektrowni.

----------


## compi

> Właśnie o tym piszę, poczytaj wskazówki producentów. Zwróć uwagę ile zalecają warstw płyty żeby nie pękało. ŻADEN producent nie daje ci gwarancji że jedna warstwa płyt GK nie popęka, a ilu kładzie na te ściany 2 warstwy.


Maq, dopisz że z tymi dwoma warstwami to chodzi o poddasza. Bo ktoś jeszcze gotów opacznie zrozumieć, że na murowane ściany trzeba 2 płyty kłaść, żeby nie pękało. Żeby nie pękało to polecam http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...n-gips-ws-tynk

----------


## maq73

> Maq, dopisz że z tymi dwoma warstwami to chodzi o poddasza. Bo ktoś jeszcze gotów opacznie zrozumieć, że na murowane ściany trzeba 2 płyty kłaść, żeby nie pękało. Żeby nie pękało to polecam http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...n-gips-ws-tynk


O wszelkie konstrukcje z udziałem profili stalowych.
A przytoczony wątek jasno dowodzi że GK nie jest taniej.

----------


## compi

> Chodzi o to że są  robione z popiołów radioaktywnych, odpadów spalania z elektrowni.


Jeśli sądzisz, że producent porotermu używa do jego produkcji jedynie gliny to się mylisz. Tak samo odbierają popiół z elektrociepłowni jak producenci gazobetonu. Więcej tego w zwykłym cemencie znajdziesz, a tutaj już ważne na co się muruje przy bloczkach. Ja polecam cienką spoinę klejową.

----------


## compi

> O wszelkie konstrukcje z udziałem profili stalowych.
> A przytoczony wątek jasno dowodzi że GK nie jest taniej.


Samodzielnie jest. Mogę Ci to wyliczyć.

----------


## Xerses

> O to czy ktoś to analizował spytałem ja sam. Później przeczytałem Twój mylący chyba nie tylko mnie wpis o 100 tysiącach. Naturalne jest to, że wątek jest o domach małych. Resztę sobie dopisz.


Raczej o domach do 200 k.

----------


## Xerses

> Tyle samo albo i mniej bo ten tynk maszynowy i tak musisz przejechać jeszcze gładzią. Poza tym do kładzenia tynków maszynowych potrzeba min. 3 osób więc jeden dzień pracy tynkarzy to 3 dni jednego gipsiarza, jak policzysz na metry to gipsiarz górą. Tynki maszynowe to alternatywa dla tynków wykonywanych tradycyjnie.


Eh nie przesadzajmy z ta gładzią  :smile:  Chodzi mi o koszty za m2 . Bo podałeś to w kontekście - po co tynkować - skoro sa proste ściany. Ja to odczytałem jako fakt - nie tynkować będzie taniej.Stąd moje pytanie.

----------


## andriuss

> O wszelkie konstrukcje z udziałem profili stalowych.


A po co profile stalowe? Jeśli masz duże powierzchnie, płyty wysokości pomieszczenia w parterówce, odpowiednie narzędzia, wszystko idzie jak burza. Pustka bardzo poprawia akustykę, można w niej puścić kable i nie bruzdować, dużo fajniej instaluje się elektrykę i jest to praca sucha, dużo łatwiej skontrolować jakość. Co kto woli.

----------


## Einz

> Chodzi o to że są  robione z popiołów radioaktywnych, odpadów spalania z elektrowni.



Dokładnie o to mi chodzi. Teoretycznie pustak betonu komórkowego zrobiony jest z wapna, piasku, cementu i spieniacza. I dotąd jest ok i zapewne topowe i najdroższe produkty Ytonga na tym poprzestają. Jeżeli rozpatrujemy np. Prefabet z B-B to tam znajdziemy szlaki, żużle wielkopiecowe jako główny wypełniacz i składnik!!

----------


## Einz

> Jeśli sądzisz, że producent porotermu używa do jego produkcji jedynie gliny to się mylisz. Tak samo odbierają popiół z elektrociepłowni jak producenci gazobetonu. Więcej tego w zwykłym cemencie znajdziesz, a tutaj już ważne na co się muruje przy bloczkach. Ja polecam cienką spoinę klejową.


Chyba jeśli kupujesz cement w Castoramie poniżej 8zł za worek :/  Porotherm na system Dryfix i wykluczasz zaprawę cementową.

----------


## compi

> Raczej o domach do 200 k.


Trzeba kopać w postach, żeby przytoczyć Twój wpis. Fragment:
"Co do samych wymogów są ciężkie i kosztowne - aby je spełnić (projekt, firma z certyfikatami, audyty, materiały itd ) koszt wzrasta - ponoć - o 100 k (im większy dom tym większa kwota) minus to co zostaje z dofinansowania. Uznajmy że ten koszt wzrośnie jedynie o 60k- 70k - wariant optymistyczny."

Nie próbuję tutaj wytykać czegokolwiek, ale możesz podać ludziom bardziej przybliżone dane. Niech będą dla kwoty 70 tysięcy więcej. Będzie sprawiedliwie.

----------


## Xerses

> Nie zgadzam się, Dopłata jest do domku, a nie m2. O ile tańsze jest doprowadzenie do pasywności domku 80m2 względem takiego 300 m2? Przecież to 4 razy mniej izolacji i 3 razy mniej okien. Tylko dla takiego malucha może się okazać, że z kwoty wyjściowej 50 KPLN, z której zostaje 25 KPLN na czysto, może to pokryć większość nakładów ponadnormatywnych, które wykazałem w jednym z poprzednich postów - przeczytaj. A np. usuwanie mostków nic nie kosztuje, bo przy świetnym przygotowaniu i dbałości po prostu się takowych nie robi. Ale wspomnianych kilku tysięcy godzin przygotowań nie wliczam w koszty.


Tu nie chodzi o wielkość tylko koszty stałe. A te są takie same i dla dużego i dla małego domu - stad m2 wyjdzie taniej.  Pro po kwoty zeżre ją biurokracja audyty itp niezależnie od wielkości domu. Inaczej - ta kwota nie jest dla Ciebie jako inwestora. To jak z solarami -wszyscy robia na tym interes tylko nie inwestor....  Mylę się ?

----------


## gorbag

> Albo dachówka albo blacha - całkiem inne koszty więźby.


Różnica wcale nie jest duża. W przypadku tradycyjnej więźby projekty zwykle są robione pod maksymalne obciążenie, stąd zwykle są przewymiarowane pod lżejsze pokrycia.
U siebie mam wiązary i różnica w cenie całej konstrukcji dachu pod dachówkę i pod blachę to raptem 500 zł.
Zmiana polegała na zwiększeniu szerokości krokwi wiązara o 3cm, bodajże z 14 na 17cm.

----------


## Xerses

> Trzeba kopać w postach, żeby przytoczyć Twój wpis. Fragment:
> "Co do samych wymogów są ciężkie i kosztowne - aby je spełnić (projekt, firma z certyfikatami, audyty, materiały itd ) koszt wzrasta - ponoć - o 100 k (im większy dom tym większa kwota) minus to co zostaje z dofinansowania. Uznajmy że ten koszt wzrośnie jedynie o 60k- 70k - wariant optymistyczny."
> 
> Nie próbuję tutaj wytykać czegokolwiek, ale możesz podać ludziom bardziej przybliżone dane. Niech będą dla kwoty 70 tysięcy więcej. Będzie sprawiedliwie.


Nie chce mi się ale dla Ciebie zrobie wyjątek. Wieczorem usiąde i Ci to policze w przybliżeniu.

----------


## maq73

> Samodzielnie jest. Mogę Ci to wyliczyć.


W porównaniu do samodzielnie położonego tynku, nie. Mogę Ci to wyliczyć  :smile:

----------


## compi

> Chyba jeśli kupujesz cement w Castoramie poniżej 8zł za worek :/  Porotherm na system Dryfix i wykluczasz zaprawę cementową.


Sprzedaj ten sposób murowania/lepienia dalej, ale najpierw poczytaj ile jest z tym kłopotów i ile to kosztuje. Ale nich Ci będzie, eliminujesz zaprawę. Stropu betonowego już tez pewnie nie zrobisz, piwnicy również, o dachówce cementowej zapomnij. Przestań... Dyskusje się toczą na ten temat od chyba 20 lat. Nawet badano kiedyś Gaigerem bloczki i coś szumiało, ale jak przyłożyli do pustaka z ceramiki szumiało również. A tata powiedział ; ), że małe promieniowanie zabija raka, hehhe. Nie ma dowodów na, że to jest szkodliwe. Musiałbyś każdą partię towaru sprawdzać.

----------


## maq73

> Różnica wcale nie jest duża. W przypadku tradycyjnej więźby projekty zwykle są robione pod maksymalne obciążenie, stąd zwykle są przewymiarowane pod lżejsze pokrycia.
> U siebie mam wiązary i różnica w cenie całej konstrukcji dachu pod dachówkę i pod blachę to raptem 500 zł.
> Zmiana polegała na zwiększeniu szerokości krokwi wiązara o 3cm, bodajże z 14 na 17cm.


W przypadku wiązarów tak, ale przy tradycyjnie wykonanej, jest różnica.

----------


## maq73

Nie bronię porothermu ani BK. Dla mnie nr 1 na ściany jest silka.

----------


## compi

> W porównaniu do samodzielnie położonego tynku, nie. Mogę Ci to wyliczyć


Przyjmij najpierw, że nie wszyscy wiedzą co to jest łata, blichta, paca, a mieszadło to im się kojarzy z tym czymś w mikserze. Napisz szczerze, co amator zrobi szybciej i bez fuszerki. Przyklei prosto płytę, czy ładnie otynkuje ścianę o powierzchni 3,14m2?

----------


## maq73

> A po co profile stalowe? Jeśli masz duże powierzchnie, płyty wysokości pomieszczenia w parterówce, odpowiednie narzędzia, wszystko idzie jak burza. Pustka bardzo poprawia akustykę, można w niej puścić kable i nie bruzdować, dużo fajniej instaluje się elektrykę i jest to praca sucha, dużo łatwiej skontrolować jakość. Co kto woli.


Chodzi o ścianki działowe z profili.
Poza tym  co jak chcesz wyżej niż 2,6m? Robi się ciekawiej  :smile:

----------


## maq73

> Przyjmij najpierw, że nie wszyscy wiedzą co to jest łata, blichta, paca, a mieszadło to im się kojarzy z tym czymś w mikserze. Napisz szczerze, co amator zrobi szybciej i bez fuszerki. Przyklei prosto płytę, czy ładnie otynkuje ścianę o powierzchni 3,14m2?


Za pierwszym razem płytę, za 10 tynk  :smile:

----------


## compi

> Nie bronię porothermu ani BK. Dla mnie nr 1 na ściany jest silka.


Jak napiszesz że wewnętrzne, również te konstrukcyjne, to się zgodzę : ). Lepsza kumulacja ciepła, izolacja akustyczna, mniej zabierze miejsca, tańsza stolarka typu regulowanego, obejmującego ścianę, ale..... droższa w zakupie , o wiele trudniej kłaść instalacje, niekiedy wręcz jest to nie do przeskoczenia przy rurach ze względu na małą szerokość. Sam żałuję, że dałem w środku domu konstrukcyjne 24cm bloczki z gazobetonu.

----------


## compi

> Za pierwszym razem płytę, za 10 tynk


Ale co, pierwsze 31 metrów każesz trenować? Nie żartuj. Zapoci się, wkurwi, i rzuci narzędzia mówiąc, pieldolę, nie robię, nie ma podejścia do roboty...Hahah! Płytę jak schrzani to oderwie i straci kilkanaście złotych.

----------


## DEZET

> A dlaczego jeżeli można spytać? Silke jeszcze rozumiem jako materiał budowlany, ale tych świecących pianobetonów to już w ogóle nie


Ech te stereotypy. Gdzie widziałeś "świecący" dom z suporeksu?

----------


## compi

Mam nieskończoną łazienkę i gołe gazobetony . Wchodzę właśnie i..... zdenerwowałem się! Muszę jednak światło zapalić, ciemno jak....

----------


## maq73

> Jak napiszesz że wewnętrzne, również te konstrukcyjne, to się zgodzę : ). Lepsza kumulacja ciepła, izolacja akustyczna, mniej zabierze miejsca, tańsza stolarka typu regulowanego, obejmującego ścianę, ale..... droższa w zakupie , o wiele trudniej kłaść instalacje, niekiedy wręcz jest to nie do przeskoczenia przy rurach ze względu na małą szerokość. Sam żałuję, że dałem w środku domu konstrukcyjne 24cm bloczki z gazobetonu.


Projekt i jeszcze raz projekt. Jak masz ściankę instalacyjną to z reguły powinno dawać się ją grubszą niezależnie od materiału z jakiego jest wykonana. Jak wiesz dokładnie gdzie co ma być to w tych miejscach stosujesz bloczki instalacyjne.

----------


## andriuss

> Tu nie chodzi o wielkość tylko koszty stałe. A te są takie same i dla dużego i dla małego domu - stad m2 wyjdzie taniej.  Pro po kwoty zeżre ją biurokracja audyty itp niezależnie od wielkości domu. Inaczej - ta kwota nie jest dla Ciebie jako inwestora. To jak z solarami -wszyscy robia na tym interes tylko nie inwestor....  Mylę się ?


Mylisz się co do skutków. Wpadam na pomysł, żeby przerobić dom na pasywny i skasować dopłatę. Dowiaduję się, że koszty stałe wynoszą 25 KPLN per dom, pozostaje drugie tyle. Liczę przeróbkę 300 m2 na pasywny - wychodzi 80 KPLN, do dupy, nie wchodzę w to. Liczę przeróbkę takiego 80 m2 - 25 KPLN. I to już mi się podoba, bo co prawda gotówki nic mi nie zostanie, ale korzyścią będą niziutkie rachunki i wyższa wartość domu.

----------


## compi

> Projekt i jeszcze raz projekt. Jak masz ściankę instalacyjną to z reguły powinno dawać się ją grubszą niezależnie od materiału z jakiego jest wykonana. Jak wiesz dokładnie gdzie co ma być to w tych miejscach stosujesz bloczki instalacyjne.


Masz całkowitą rację. Wiesz też, że po takiej akcji nie przesuniesz żadnego punktu hydraulicznego. A to może się okazać bardzo kłopotliwe w wykańczaniu chałupy.

----------


## Einz

> Ech te stereotypy. Gdzie widziałeś "świecący" dom z suporeksu?



Gdzie widziałem? W zakładzie produkcyjnym na Śląsku. Jakim cudem widziałem? Obsługiwałem ich firmę  przez kilka miesięcy i nikt nie ukrywał co to za wybitny twór. Nie stereotypy, rozmowa z włodarzami, którzy zarządzają całą firmą i mają "blade" pojęcie o tym co robią...

----------


## maq73

> Masz całkowitą rację. Wiesz też, że po takiej akcji nie przesuniesz żadnego punktu hydraulicznego. A to może się okazać bardzo kłopotliwe w wykańczaniu chałupy.


Na Śląsku hajerom żadna ściana nie straszna  :wink:

----------


## compi

> Na Śląsku hajerom żadna ściana nie straszna


Pochodzę, mieszkałem to wiem : ).  Ale cudów nie ma. Mała obsuwa w projekcie, a tych nie brakuje i może być bardzo nieprzyjemnie. Tak w łazience jak i w kuchni.

----------


## Xerses

> Trzeba kopać w postach, żeby przytoczyć Twój wpis. Fragment:
> "Co do samych wymogów są ciężkie i kosztowne - aby je spełnić (projekt, firma z certyfikatami, audyty, materiały itd ) koszt wzrasta - ponoć - o 100 k (im większy dom tym większa kwota) minus to co zostaje z dofinansowania. Uznajmy że ten koszt wzrośnie jedynie o 60k- 70k - wariant optymistyczny."
> 
> Nie próbuję tutaj wytykać czegokolwiek, ale możesz podać ludziom bardziej przybliżone dane. Niech będą dla kwoty 70 tysięcy więcej. Będzie sprawiedliwie.


Albo nie zrobie wyjątku, szkoda czasu 
Nie mniej gdy zacząłem szukać projektu na którym miałem oprzeć moje wyliczenia popatrzyłem na słynna tutaj pracownie Z

http://z500.pl/doplaty-nf15-i-nf40-czy-to-sie-oplaca

Poczytaj - choć zapewne tutaj też głupoty wypisują....  odsyłam do watków na muratorze. Myślę że w kwestii 70 k sie nie pomyliłem dużo.
Patrząc na NF15 w stosunku do domu standardowego - a taki tu ludzie budują , nawet do energooszczędnego - różnica jest spora .

----------


## Xerses

> Mylisz się co do skutków. Wpadam na pomysł, żeby przerobić dom na pasywny i skasować dopłatę. Dowiaduję się, że koszty stałe wynoszą 25 KPLN per dom, pozostaje drugie tyle. Liczę przeróbkę 300 m2 na pasywny - wychodzi 80 KPLN, do dupy, nie wchodzę w to. Liczę przeróbkę takiego 80 m2 - 25 KPLN. I to już mi się podoba, bo co prawda gotówki nic mi nie zostanie, ale korzyścią będą niziutkie rachunki i wyższa wartość domu.


Dopłata - jesli sie mylę poprawcie mnie - nie tyczy sie przypadkiem nowego budownictwa? ?

----------


## DEZET

> Gdzie widziałem? W zakładzie produkcyjnym na Śląsku. Jakim cudem widziałem? Obsługiwałem ich firmę  przez kilka miesięcy i nikt nie ukrywał co to za wybitny twór. Nie stereotypy, rozmowa z włodarzami, którzy zarządzają całą firmą i mają "blade" pojęcie o tym co robią...


I powtarzasz,  to co usłyszałeś od szeregowych pracowników. Nie lepiej napisać, że słyszałeś jakie to bee?  :wink:

----------


## compi

> Albo nie zrobie wyjątku, szkoda czasu 
> Nie mniej gdy zacząłem szukać projektu na którym miałem oprzeć moje wyliczenia popatrzyłem na słynna tutaj pracownie Z
> 
> http://z500.pl/doplaty-nf15-i-nf40-czy-to-sie-oplaca
> 
> Poczytaj - choć zapewne tutaj też głupoty wypisują....  odsyłam do watków na muratorze. Myślę że w kwestii 70 k sie nie pomyliłem dużo.
> Patrząc na NF15 w stosunku do domu standardowego - a taki tu ludzie budują , nawet do energooszczędnego - różnica jest spora .


Jakich wątków? Gdzie widziałeś 70 tysięcy więcej? Aby dobić do tej kwoty to na dom o malej powierzchni musiałbyś kupić pompę ciepła. Wtedy miałbyś rację.

----------


## Einz

> I powtarzasz,  to co usłyszałeś od szeregowych pracowników. Nie lepiej napisać, że słyszałeś jakie to bee?


Zdecydowanie włodarze firmy w tej firmie byli szeregowymi pracownikami  :smile: 

Nie czytajmy, odpisujmy jak leci  :big grin:

----------


## andriuss

> Dopłata - jesli sie mylę poprawcie mnie - nie tyczy sie przypadkiem nowego budownictwa? ?


Przerobić w sensie zmodyfikować projekt z sensownego energooszczędnego na pasywny. Nic nie licz, wystarczy, że się odniesiesz do posta #7579 z 379 str.:

----------


## artix1

Co do radioaktywności naturanej materiałów budowanych przytoczę  fragment publikacji:

Zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami materiały budowlane stosowane do wznoszenia budynków powinny mieć ograniczoną zawartość naturalnych izotopów promieniotwórczych.

Ich stężenie określane jest dwoma współczynnikami, które nie mogą być większe niż: f1 ≤ 1,2 oraz f2 ≤ 240 Bq/kg (zgodnie z Rozporządzeniem Rady Ministrów z 3.12.2002)

Wyroby budowlane dzieli się wg zawartości pierwiastków promieniotwórczych na trzy grupy:
- najmniej ma ich cegła silikatowa, beton komórkowy produkowany na bazie piasku; 
-średnią zawartość ma beton lekki z kruszywem keramzytowym; 
-podwyższoną zawartość ma cegła ceramiczna wypalana z gliny, żużlobeton i beton komórkowy produkowany przy użyciu popiołów lotnych. 


Czyli w kolejności od najmniej promieniującego do najbardziej - silikaty - beton komórkowy piaskowy - beton zwykły - keramzytobeton - ceramika - żużlobeton - beton komórkowy popiołowy.   "Siara! i wszystko jasne" :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

Dzięki artix1  :wink: 
A tak sobie jeszcze pomyślałem o ludziach, którzy jeszcze naście lat temu budowali z własnoręcznie wyprodukowanych z żużlu pustaków.
Pewnie sami powinni świecić w ciemności, biorąc pod uwagę z czego mają dom zbudowany?!  :Smile:

----------


## artix1

Ja niestety zbudowałem z białego BK które  chyba i prawdopodobnie nie będzie świecić w ciemności. Co za szkoda, a już kupiłem kombinezony ochronne i licznik Geigera  :big grin: . Do całej mojej tragedii budowlanej dorzucę ścianki działowe z gk z wełną w środku oczywiście . Akustyka dobrze wykonanych ścianek gk  jest lepsza niż murowanych. Mieszkam w domu szkieletowym (skandynawia), nic nie pęka, cieplutko, wyciszenie bez zarzutu. Obserwuję  także gipsiarzy w akcji, podpytuję i wyciągam wnioski. Wytrzymała ściana z płyt gk ? Dlaczego nie?! Ścianki w szkołach, czyli w strefie wojny robi się zewnętrznie na dwóch regipsach 2x15mm lub 12mm plus pod spodem płyta OSB 10-15 mm grubości. W normalnych warunkach nie do przebicia :yes: . Ten "myk"  wykorzystam u siebie na pokrycie ścian w korytarzu i kuchni. Bez problemu można na nich wieszać szafki kuchenne, lustra, wieszaki, duze TV itd. Co najważniejsze suche tynki i działówki zrobie sam.  :big grin:

----------


## imrahil

> Policz  - tylko policz wszystko a potem podyskutujemy - ale na innym wątku  - czy dużo się pomyliłem pisząc o 100 k.


Ja Ci policzyłem na szybko ile mogą kosztować dodatkowe materiały dla tekiego domku (80 metrów), nie odliczyłem już tych kominów do usunięcia. 
Wszelkie znaki na niebie i ziemi wskazują, że to właśnie dodatkowy koszt izolacji, okien i wentylacji jest najwyższy, czy to z dotacją, czy bez niej. Wszystko to i tak musisz zamontować sam lub firmą, byle dobrze (chyba, że uważasz, że jak nie budujesz pasywnego to możesz budować byle jak). teraz czekam na jakieś konkrety z Twojej strony. wiedzę mam, od dawna ją zbieram  :smile: . a Ty kolego nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem i kręcisz w zeznaniach, teraz zmieniasz zdanie, że koszt może być różny w zależności od wielkości domu, a jeszcze wczoraj było, że będzie 100k zł za dom 80 metrów.

O mój dom nie musisz się martwić, zapewniam Cię, że wszystko będzie dobrze, wiedzy też nazbierałem sporo  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Teraz wszyscy budują energooszczędzny . Zdecydowanie popieram przedmówcę - najpierw należy zainwestować jakieś 3000 h w dokładne zgłębienie tematu, następnie poświęcić kolejne 1000 h na wybór idealnej działki oraz zaprojektowanie domu banalnego do granic możliwości, a w miarę możliwości z płaskim dachem ze styropapy. Póżniej jest prosto; zakładając, że 
> - dom ma 8x10,
> - powierzchnia zewnętrzna to 160 m2 stropu i podłogi + 36*3 = 108 m2 ścian - minus 18 m2 okien,
> - nominalnie by się dało średnio 15 cm zwykłego styro, tutaj średnio 30 cm grafitu (20 pod płytą, 40 stropodach), różnica = 250*0,3*200 vs. 250*0,15*140 = 10 KPLN,
> - trzeba dopłacić do dużo lepszych okien, temat szeroki, powiedzmy 10 KPLN,
> - zamiast kominów i nawiewników trzeba kupić świetny reku, albo ciut gorszy i GWC, dopłata powiedzmy 8 KPLN.
> 
> To daje zap. obliczeniowe na przenikanie ok. 1,4 kw, z wentylacją poniżej 2 kw. Czy to się zmieści w 15 kwh, to kwestia zysków i detali. Jak się człowiek uprze, to się da. Przy tak malusim domku dopłata ma sens pomimo haraczów wszelakich, plus rachunki czystym prądem powinny dać jakieś 600-700 PLN za ogrzewanie. Bo przecież dopłata jest od domku, a nie metrażu. Przy czym umówmy się, jak na domek to naprawdę jest to maleństwo - salon i dwa pokoje. Gdybym był malżeństwem na emeryturze, to pewnie bym w to wchodził, na razie mi to nie grozi.


Hm.......  jak sobie policzysz - przepraszam za stwierdzenie - kurnik 5x5 wyjdzie jeszcze taniej. Aby udowodnić swoje przechodzisz w skrajność. Najmniejszy do bólu, najprostszy naj naj naj.........  Co mam Ci powiedzieć nie da się porównywać domu 80 m2 do 140 m2  związanej z tym różnicy.  No litości. Jak chcesz mieć jeszcze więcej racji przyjmij wielkość domu 66 m2 napewno różnica będzie jeszcze mniejsza. Tylko pozostaje pytanie czy to jest dom czy mieszkanie. Kurcze coś za coś......

----------


## Xerses

> Ja Ci policzyłem na szybko ile mogą kosztować dodatkowe materiały dla tekiego domku (80 metrów), nie odliczyłem już tych kominów do usunięcia. 
> Wszelkie znaki na niebie i ziemi wskazują, że to właśnie dodatkowy koszt izolacji, okien i wentylacji jest najwyższy, czy to z dotacją, czy bez niej. Wszystko to i tak musisz zamontować sam lub firmą, byle dobrze (chyba, że uważasz, że jak nie budujesz pasywnego to możesz budować byle jak). teraz czekam na jakieś konkrety z Twojej strony. wiedzę mam, od dawna ją zbieram . a Ty kolego nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem i kręcisz w zeznaniach, teraz zmieniasz zdanie, że koszt może być różny w zależności od wielkości domu, a jeszcze wczoraj było, że będzie 100k zł za dom 80 metrów.
> 
> O mój dom nie musisz się martwić, zapewniam Cię, że wszystko będzie dobrze, wiedzy też nazbierałem sporo


Nie mam zamiaru sie o Twój dom martwic bo mnie to generalnie guzik interesuje, Twój cyrk Twoje małpy. Jak zbudujesz - to sie wypowiadaj póki co dla mnie jestes teoretyk i tyle. Piszesz jednak na forum a to czytaja inni. To po pierwsze.
Po drugie zdaje sie że nie powiedziałem że 100k to kwota dla 80 m2. Rzuciłem hasło ogólnie --> cytat z mojej wypowiedzi ....". Co do samych wymogów są ciężkie i kosztowne - aby je spełnić (projekt, firma z certyfikatami, audyty, materiały itd ) koszt wzrasta - *ponoć - o 100 k* *(im większy dom tym większa kwota*) minus to co zostaje z dofinansowania. Uznajmy że ten koszt wzrośnie jedynie o 60k- 70k - wariant optymistyczny. Uznajmy że koszt ogrzewania spadnie z 2800 na 800 zł za sezon.".....  więc to nie ja mam problemy z czytaniem  i rozumieniem i powtarzam po raz enty - to jest w kontekście NFOŚ  - a tam koszty podnosi biurokracja. Czy ja się nie wyrażam jasno? Mam Ci to w jakimś innym jezyku napisac aby dotarło?

----------


## imrahil

> *Dom z użytkowym poddaszem o powierzchni 80 metrów* ma około 100-110 metrów ścian zewnętrznych. Za ułożenie grubszej izolacji nie zapłacisz więcej, różnica to głównie koszt materiału. Dopilnować fachowców trzeba w każdym przypadku. W przypadku domu pasywnego - bardziej, to fakt, ale jesteśmy w wątku o domach do 200 tys., gdzie trzeba liczyć się z tym, że sporo rzeczy trzeba dopilnować lub zrobić samemu, więc założyłem, że inwestor czuwa nad wszystkim i jako taką wiedzę posiada (ale oczywiście, żeby nie było - nie da się w tej kwocie wybudować domu pasywnego ani nawet wysoce energooszczędnego). 
> 
> ....
> 
> Mnie głównie zastanawia na ile będzie *energooszczędny dom o powierzchni 80m2 i cenie 200-220 tys., bo ktoś w mojej rodzinie będzie chciał wybudować dom o tej powierzchni w tej kwocie*, na bazie projektów z Archona (domy tanie w budowie), z dużym wkładem pracy własnej (poza SSO i wstawieniem okien, tynkami i wylewkami).





> *Pisałem o domu 80 metrów. Nie wprowadzam nikogo w błąd pisząc, że doprowadzenie takiego domu do standardu pasywnego nie będzie kosztowało 100 tys. zł* i pytając ile to może kosztować. Pytanie raczej powinno brzmieć - na ile energoosczędny dom zbudujemu za kwotę 200 tys.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o domy pasywne, to może Ty masz jakieś obliczenia potwierdzające tę kwotę 100 tys. za pasywność w małym domku? 100 tys. to mitologizowanie. Nie wiem co chciałbyś kupić za 100 tys. do domu o takiej wielkości.  Styropian na ściany powierzchni 100 metrów - 4000 zł więcej (dodane 20 cm styropianu o lambda 00.31), lepsze okna i montaż - liczmy 10 tys. zł,  lepsze drzwi - dopłata 3000 zł, wentylacja mechaniczna - 8 tys. zł,  dodatkowe ocieplenie dachu - 4 tys. zł? izolacja fundamentu (np. płyta fundamentowa) - 15 tys. zł. Co jeszcze trzeba? Każdy musi sobie sam policzyć, co mu się opłaca. Razem wyszło 34000 zł więcej, nie wiem dla jakich dokładnie parametrów - do policzenia OZC za 300 zł (i ewentualne korekty), certyfikat niepotrzebny, bo po co?  Prosta bryła budynku i orientacja budynku nic nie kosztują, o ile ma się odpowiednią działkę (ale o tym nie rozmawiamy). Brak kominów i kotła, obróbek na dachu, ale to olejmy, załóżmy że nie ma tego zysku. W moim przypadku kominy miały kosztować sporo więcej niż 3 tys. (materiał + robocizna) - sam bym ich nie wymurował, a kanały WM sam rozłożę bez problemu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Xerses
> ...





> A jednak napisze bo mnie wpienia taka ignorancja. Tym bardziej że podważasz zdanie ludzi którzy już wybudowali. Wbij sobie do głowy słowa DEZETA że to nie jest kwestia tylko grubości i ilości materiału - jak dla mnie daj sobie nawet 1 metr styropianu - czy to uczyni Twój dom pasywnym? Daj sobie 1 m wełny - czy to oznacza dom pasywny?* Ktoś w rodzinie chce wybudować dom być może pasywny* dużym wkładem własnym - czyli jest ten człowiek szczęśliwcem mającą wiedze i jej potwierdzenia jak wybudować dom pasywny ? . Jak pisałem wyżej najpierw poczytaj, - zbierz tą wiedzę o której pisałeś- a potem pisz - ale z sensem a nie swoje tam ala przemyślenia. Wysil się zobacz do specyfikacji NFOŚ odnośnie ich założeń co do domu pasywnego. Policz  - tylko policz wszystko a potem podyskutujemy - ale na innym wątku  - *czy dużo się pomyliłem pisząc o 100 k.* 
> 
> Kurde kolejny wszystko wiedzący,  wszystko umiejący i pouczający innych......... WTF ?


Tak to wyglądało. Policzysz mi o ile się pomyliłeś w tych 100 tys? I uspokój się chłopie, za mocno się denerwujesz jak Ci ktoś błędy wytyka  :smile: 

EDIT: czekam na konkrety. jeszcze przeczytaj mój post wcześniej, gdzie poparłem Twoje zdanie że dopłaty to ściema, w związku z czym uważam, że lepiej bez dopłat.

----------


## Xerses

> Tak to wyglądało. Policzysz mi o ile się pomyliłeś w tych 100 tys? I uspokój się chłopie, za mocno się denerwujesz jak Ci ktoś błędy wytyka 
> 
> EDIT: czekam na konkrety. jeszcze przeczytaj mój post wcześniej, gdzie poparłem Twoje zdanie że dopłaty to ściema, w związku z czym uważam, że lepiej bez dopłat.


Tym co tu wstawiłes tylko potwierdziłeś co napisałem. A napisałem posta odnośnie tej dotacji i jej warunków , oraz prawdopodobnych kosztach jej realizacji. Dopiero potem ty wstawiłeś swoje posty i zaczałeś forsować ta kwotę w kontekście 80m2 (zyskując tutaj paru kompanów), usilnie próbując mnie zmusić do porównania owych 80 m2  - budowanych w zasadzie bez dotacji - bo liczysz tylko koszty materiału - do tej kwoty. I tyle w temacie. Dyskusje z Tobą uważam za zakończoną bo zmierza w kierunku kopania sie z koniem. 

BTW O moje nerwy się nie martw , o błędy tym bardziej , bo w swoim życiu jak je miałem popełnic to już je popełniłem, a Ty mi wyglądasz na młodego wilczka z ideałami i teoriami i owe błędy dopiero przed Tobą. Więc wyluzuj  :cool:

----------


## Xerses

A tak wogóle to ten watek został założony ponad dwa lata temu i owa kwota w kontekście wzrostu materiałów budowlanych i tak jest już lekko nieaktualna, a  z znajdują sie tu tacy co za 3 lata dalej będa udowadniać że sie da  :smile: . No chyba że wszystko potanieje w co ciężko mi uwierzyć . To tak na koniec dnia  :big grin:

----------


## imrahil

Spoko  :smile: .

O tym, że nie liczę kosztów dopłat też pisałem:




> Co takiego napisałem nie tak? Proszę o konkrety. Nie buduję domu pasywnego, ale energooszczędny. Ale dosyć dokładnie poznałem zagadnienia związane z domem pasywnym. Interesuję się tą tematyką od dawna i generalnie im dłużej, tym bardziej się okazuje, że dom pasywny czy energooszczędny nie jest taki straszny jak go malują, a z roku na rok coraz bardziej przystępny. *Przecież napisałem wyraźnie, że nie biorę pod uwagę NFOŚ*, bo to nieopłacalne, więc o co chodzi?
> 
> EDIT: I jeszcze raz powtarzam - *nie biorę pod uwagę pseudo dopłat, certyfikatów, testów szczelności itd. bo to nie o to chodzi w energooszczędnym budynku. Nie chodzi o to, że wg NFOŚ masz mieć wszystkie okna o U<0.8*, ale o to, żeby dom był tani w eksploatacji, tak w wielkim skrócie. Założenia NFOŚ czytałem.


Robociznę wliczyłem w płytę fundamentową, w okna nie (dopłata do montażu w ociepleniu) - można ją mieć w cenie komina. cena za położenie izolacji nie zależy od grubości (poza tym w tym wątku pewnie i tak większość robi to samodzielnie.

A tu tylko opiernicz od Ciebie  :wink: . i koniec dyskusji, zmieńmy temat  :smile: . pozdrawiam

----------


## Xerses

> Spoko .
> 
> O tym, że nie liczę kosztów dopłat też pisałem:
> 
> 
> 
> Robociznę wliczyłem w płytę fundamentową, w okna nie (dopłata do montażu w ociepleniu) - można ją mieć w cenie komina. cena za położenie izolacji nie zależy od grubości (poza tym w tym wątku pewnie i tak większość robi to samodzielnie.
> 
> A tu tylko opiernicz od Ciebie . i koniec dyskusji, zmieńmy temat . pozdrawiam


Ło matko. ja nikogo nie opierniczam  - a jak sie poczułeś urażony moimi wypowiedziami to przepraszam. Uwierz mi gdy zaczynałem swoja budowę - kurde kasy mi miało starczyć na zmiane auta. No i co ? Nie starczyło  :big grin: 
Mało,  jeszcze w opór brakuje. Dlatego tu od czasu do czasu zaglądam i studze głowy zapaleńcom bo budowa chaty to naprawdę nieobliczalna kwestia  :smile: 
Z resztą zobaczysz sam.  :smile:  A co do NFOŚ oburzony jestem bo to pic na wode fotomontaż. Jestem za budową domu pasywnego , sam budowałem energooszczędny - na tyle na ile mi kasy starczyło. I jak zobaczyłem ten program - to mnie krew zalał że się z budową śpieszyłem - bo sie nie załapie. Jak przeczytałem warunki - to sam wiesz co tam jest napisane. Cel szczytny ale nie na naszą kieszeń. Ot wszystko w temacie. A jak ktoś buduje nie za swoją kase....... to każda złotówka liczona x2 naprawdę sie nie zwróci w czasie. I tylko o tą kwestię mi chodzi. 

Zgoda zmieńmy temat bo sie pewnie nudny coniektórym zrobił  :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## andriuss

> Hm.......  jak sobie policzysz - przepraszam za stwierdzenie - kurnik 5x5 wyjdzie jeszcze taniej. Aby udowodnić swoje przechodzisz w skrajność. Najmniejszy do bólu, najprostszy naj naj naj.........


Nerwus! Aż cały czerwony się zrobiłeś, przystaw tego awatara do lustra, to zobaczysz  :wink:  Policzyłem 80 m2, bo ktoś o taki pytał i taki był kontekst, sam celuję w 280. A skoro o tym pisałem, to po prostu udowadniam, że dopłaty mogą być atrakcyjne dla takiego maleństwa, bo dla mnie na pewno nie będą. Bo wg. NFOŚ dom to dom, nieważne czy 50 czy 500 m2.

----------


## Xerses

> Nerwus! Aż cały czerwony się zrobiłeś, przystaw tego awatara do lustra, to zobaczysz  Policzyłem 80 m2, bo ktoś o taki pytał i taki był kontekst, sam celuję w 280. A skoro o tym pisałem, to po prostu udowadniam, że dopłaty mogą być atrakcyjne dla takiego maleństwa, bo dla mnie na pewno nie będą. Bo wg. NFOŚ dom to dom, nieważne czy 50 czy 500 m2.


No dlatego taki mam avatar  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Ale to tylko pozory, aż taki nerwowy to nie jestem  :smile: , no może czasami........

----------


## kroni

teoretycznie-ile mogę zaoszczędzić zmieniajac materiał z porotermu na silkę?czysto teoretycznie.gdzie mógłbym zaoszczędzić najbardziej.

----------


## DEZET

> teoretycznie-ile mogę zaoszczędzić zmieniajac materiał z porotermu na silkę?czysto teoretycznie.gdzie mógłbym zaoszczędzić najbardziej.


Najbardziej zaoszczędzisz na robociźnie robiąc samemu  :wink: 

Czy tak trudno policzyć powierzchnię ścian, odjąć otwory, podzielić przez powierzchnię bloczka i pomnożyć przez cenę sztuki?
Na materiale na ściany oszczędność jest niewielka.

----------


## kroni

lubię proste i rzeczowe komentarze.

----------


## gentoonx

> teoretycznie-ile mogę zaoszczędzić zmieniajac materiał z porotermu na silkę?czysto teoretycznie.gdzie mógłbym zaoszczędzić najbardziej.


najbardziej zaoszczędzisz jak nie kupisz ani jednego, ani drugiego.

----------


## Xerses

A to niby ja jestem złośliwy  :smile:  aczkolwiek rozumiem kolegów lenistwa nie da się niczym wytłumaczyć.......  :big grin:

----------


## Einz

Dopiero jutro odniosę się do wypowiedzi "Geigerowców" w temacie ceramiki- dzisiaj dopiero na 10 przyszedłem do kochanej pracuni i nie mogę się odrobić!

----------


## artix1

Ojjj, dostanie mi się? :big grin: . Tylko delikatnie proszę  :yes:

----------


## imrahil

> teoretycznie-ile mogę zaoszczędzić zmieniajac materiał z porotermu na silkę?czysto teoretycznie.gdzie mógłbym zaoszczędzić najbardziej.


to zależy jaki budujesz dom i w jakiej cenie te materiały w swojej okolicy  :smile:

----------


## maq73

> teoretycznie-ile mogę zaoszczędzić zmieniajac materiał z porotermu na silkę?czysto teoretycznie.gdzie mógłbym zaoszczędzić najbardziej.


Dasz silkę 18 a różnicę w stos. do porothermu uzupełnisz styropianem. Zaoszczędzisz na rachunkach za ogrzewanie. Z silki będzie mniej odpadów.

----------


## Wodi

Wracam do tematu, którego kiedyś zacząłem i wywołał u pewnej osoby wielkie zdziwienie
No to mi pojechałeś, koszty domu (170 tys.) nie wyssałem sobie z palca, a z kosztorysu przysłanego wraz z projektem, więc architekci chyba nie byli pijani, gdy go tworzyli
Kwestia kosztów za materiały budowlane - wszystko zależy od stawek, jakie mają fachowcy w danym regionie, u nas na Podkarpaciu murarze tyle biorą, mnie to nie dziwi (zapraszam do nas
Pustaki? A to co u was buduje się ze strzechy, czy płyt kartonowych, a może szałasy
Pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> Wracam do tematu, którego kiedyś zacząłem i wywołał u pewnej osoby wielkie zdziwienie
> No to mi pojechałeś, koszty domu (170 tys.) nie wyssałem sobie z palca, a z kosztorysu przysłanego wraz z projektem, więc architekci chyba nie byli pijani, gdy go tworzyli
> Kwestia kosztów za materiały budowlane - wszystko zależy od stawek, jakie mają fachowcy w danym regionie, u nas na Podkarpaciu murarze tyle biorą, mnie to nie dziwi (zapraszam do nas
> Pustaki? A to co u was buduje się ze strzechy, czy płyt kartonowych, a może szałasy
> Pozdrawiam


Ja tu czegoś nie rozumiem- to u Was koszt materiałów zależy od stawki robocizny? 
A kosztorysy? Ten kto wybudował, czy jest w trakcie widzi co warte często są te podawane na stronach obok projektu.
Kosztorys netto czy brutto?

----------


## bowess

Wodi - daj link do projektu, chętnie poznamy kolejnego kandydata do budowy ekonomicznej, a przy okazji forumowicze, którzy budowali według projektów tej samej pracowni powiedzą Ci, jak w praktyce wyszły ich kosztorysy.

----------


## afryka

Mam pytanie czysto teoretyczne - czy budując na sąsiednich działkach domy równocześnie ze znajomymi można zaoszczędzić jakaś sensowną sumę? Nie mam na myśli budowania bliźniaka, tylko dwa zupełnie osobne domy powstające w tym samym czasie. Wyobrażam sobie, że można wytargować trochę lepsze ceny na materiały ze względu na większą ilość, dzielić się ewentualnie kosztem dociągnięcia prądu, wody itp. Ale nie wiem, czy faktycznie uzbiera się na tym jakąś sensowną sumę. Pytam dlatego, że z rozmów w gronie bliskich znajomych wynikło, że kilka osób przymierza się do kupna działki i myśli o budowie.

----------


## compi

Na etapie geodety, przyłączy, pewnie tak. Materiały typu cegła, stal również. Reszta wg mnie już nie.

----------


## Einz

> No to mi pojechałeś, koszty domu (170 tys.) nie wyssałem sobie z palca, a z kosztorysu przysłanego wraz z projektem, więc architekci chyba nie byli pijani, gdy go tworzyli


Przejrzałem setki, jak nie tysiące projektów z szacunkową wyceną architektów dziesiątek firm projektujących i natrafiłem na jedno, JEDNO studio, które w szacunkach podało realne kwoty(jak sobie przypomnę, to podam adres www). Reszta to kompletne bzdury na temat kosztów budowy domu oderwane od rzeczywistości. Wraz z właścicielem firmy która mi buduje przeliczyliśmy kilkadziesiąt kosztorysów i jeden wniosek- kwoty, które podają to liczba metrów kwadratowych powierzchni użytkowej razy kwota...do 1000zł za SSO i do  około 1800 za stan deweloperski(oczywiście finalny koszt za materiały i robociznę). Nie dość, że zdrowo zaniżone, to do tego liczą pow.użytkową, a nie np.realną powierzchnię podłóg, która w przypadku użytkowego poddasza zaniża powierzchnię o ok 30%. Kpina. I potem buduj za tyle ten dom.  Powodzenia!

----------


## Einz

> Mam pytanie czysto teoretyczne - czy budując na sąsiednich działkach domy równocześnie ze znajomymi można zaoszczędzić jakaś sensowną sumę? Nie mam na myśli budowania bliźniaka, tylko dwa zupełnie osobne domy powstające w tym samym czasie. Wyobrażam sobie, że można wytargować trochę lepsze ceny na materiały ze względu na większą ilość, dzielić się ewentualnie kosztem dociągnięcia prądu, wody itp. Ale nie wiem, czy faktycznie uzbiera się na tym jakąś sensowną sumę. Pytam dlatego, że z rozmów w gronie bliskich znajomych wynikło, że kilka osób przymierza się do kupna działki i myśli o budowie.


Zastanów się nad firmą, która kompleksowo realizuje inwestycje(materiał+robcizna), a na pewno utargujecie coś z ceny. Dwie budowy obok siebie, to nie dwie w różnych miejscach i w różnym czasie.
Pomyśl- raz tylko odbiorca będzie musiał płacić za transport(pustaków, drewna, betonu, stali, stolarki itp). Idąc dalej- jedna betoniarka do murowania, jedna buda na narzędzia- same oszczędności, które można mnożyć, a wykonawca, de facto, ma dwa zlecenia na raz.

A to że inni mówią, że nie znaczy tylko, że nie potrafią zastosować,nawet w sferze abstrakcyjnych dywagacji, elementarnych zasad ZARZĄDZANIA i nie potrafią pojąć, że hurt zawsze jest tańszy od detalu.

----------


## compi

Miałbyś rację gdyby to były dwa jednakowe domy. Jeśli inne to już widzę jak materiały wędrują z budowy na budowę ; ). Poza tym jednym transportem cegły ani bloczków nikt nie przywiezie. Taniej byłoby też wtedy gdyby to faktycznie robiła duża firma ze sporą ekipą. Nie będzie to już wtedy system gospodarczy, a to co ewentualnie utargujesz to pójdzie w pensję prezesa. Na pewno warto jednak tego typu pytanie zadać większej firmie choćby ze względu na obecny zastój w budowlance i porównać do oferty sprawdzonej 2-3 osobowej ekipy.

----------


## Einz

Ojej, jeden transport to był skrót myślowy, chodziło o logistykę pojętą jako całość ;/ 
Jeżeli zawarte będą umowy na wybudowanie konkretnych domów, to nic mnie obchodzi, że bloczki wędrują, bo ja mam otrzymać gotowy produkt i tyle.I bynajmniej nie mówię o deweloperze tylko o normalnej firmie budowlanej, bez prezesów itp. A od tego jest kierownik żeby sprawdził że wszystko ok. 
A sprawdzona 2-3 osobowa ekipa bez podmiotowości nie da mi żadnej gwarancji na to co zrobi, pozostanie mi potem Włodka, Janka i Stacha szukać po wsi i domagać się naprawienia bądź dokończenia:/

----------


## compi

I do tego zmierzam. System gospodarczy to samodzielne wykonanie przy pomocy wybranych ekip do poszczególnych etapów i własnej włożonej pracy. Cenowo tego nic raczej nie przebije. Za wygodę niestety trzeba zapłacić i pełne zlecenie takim będzie, a wspomniany kierownik jest potrzebny tak czy siak. Taka firma dopóki ma ludzi zajętych przy ścianach jednego domu, to np. lanego stropu nie zacznie w tym drugim, gdzie te ściany, załóżmy już stoją. Uważam że ani to szybciej, ani taniej nie wyjdzie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Do taniego zbudowania jest też taki projekt: http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-...nej-11-KRK1307
> 
> Jeśli ktoś stawia dom sam, lepiej wybrać materiał łatwy w obróbce- w moim przypadku był to BK. Na porotherm, czy inną ceramikę nigdy bym się nie zdecydował. Może ew. silikaty, ale materiału praktycznie nie znam. 
> Ściany obłożone płytami GK - nie ma z nimi problemu, bo inaczej nikt by działówek z tego nie robił, gdyby się byle czym dziurawiły. 
> Jeśli mnie pamięć nie zawodzi, to Zielony Ogród ma ściany tylko wygładzone klejem, bez tynku.
> 
> Cieszy optymizm rozpoczynających budowanie, ale uwagi, tych, którzy już zbudowali i mieszkają są dla Waszego dobra. Nikt nie napisał- nie buduj, po co się męczyć.


z lekkim opóźnieniem (odpoczywam ostatnio od forum) chciałabym się odezwać - jako dom bez tynku.
poczuwam się do obowiązku opisania, jak to jest w czwartym roku użytkowania:
na zewnątrz (tylko grunt, klej, siatka, baranek najtańszy plus farba silikonowa) - nic sie nie dzieje złego, super.
wewnątrz - szczerze mówiąc nie pamietam, ale na pewno bez tynku, tylko nie pamietam, czy klej pod gładź był, czy nie. chyba nie. na niektórych ścianach, w pobliżu narozników i ościeżnic zrobiły sie pojedyncze rysy grubowści włosa, najczęściej w poziomie. akurat nie dawno odmalowywalismy pokój, rysy wydrapaliśmu i zakleilismy, nie odnowiły się. co dalej, zobaczymy. ale w międzyczasie tyle się naczytałam o pękaniu gładzi na spoinach, że chyba dla samej asekuracji teraz raczej tynkowałabym. na szczeście dla mnie takie drobiazgi nie mają znaczenia, ale jeżeli ktos sie waha, to chyba lepiej jakis wewnatrz zrobić. na zewnątrz jest idealnie.

----------


## Xerses

> Wracam do tematu, którego kiedyś zacząłem i wywołał u pewnej osoby wielkie zdziwienie
> No to mi pojechałeś, koszty domu (170 tys.) nie wyssałem sobie z palca, a z kosztorysu przysłanego wraz z projektem, więc architekci chyba nie byli pijani, gdy go tworzyli
> Pozdrawiam


Poczułem się wywołany do tablicy........ Zrobiłeś chłopie wrzutke na forum, zapodałeś jakąś-jak dla mnie na razie z palca wyssana-  kwote , bez żadnych konkretnych informacji i jesteś ździwiony reakcją................. 

Czasy kiedy wierzyłem w Mikołaja dawno minęły, sam budowałem i pracuje w branży więc nikt mi nie powie za jakie to grosze sie nie da postawić domu - i to czyimiś rękami. 
Odnośnie pustaków...... ze strzechy lub płyt nikt u nas nie buduje. Ale z pustaków też nie  :smile:  No ok znam jednego co buduje dom z pustaków - kupił na warsztat a że mu nie pozwolili wybudować, to dom zaczął.......... a tak to jak długi i szeroki obszar po którym się czasami poruszam, to nie widziałem takiej budowy  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

A tak w ogóle to buduje się domy kryte strzechą, mam w okolicy chyba 2szt. Ale cena tej strzechy pewnie co najmniej 2-3x droższa niż porządna dachówka. O fachowym położeniu nie wspomnę  :wink:

----------


## bowess

Wrócę jeszcze do kwestii budowy kilku domów i potencjalnych zysków. 
Przy budowie systemem zleconym byłoby to korzystne - bez dwóch zdań można negocjować rabat tym większy, im więcej osób w sąsiedztwie by dołączyło do grupy zlecającej. 
Budując systemem gospodarczym można ze względu na wielkość zamówienia uzyskać pewne rabaty na materiały. Wszystko zależy od talentów negocjacyjnych i polityki hurtowni (na jeden towar lekką ręką dają na przykład 5% rabatu za sam fakt, że już kiedyś coś się u nich kupiło, a na inny nie dadzą nic, tłumacząc, że cena jest promocyjna i już nic nie mogą rabatować). Na znaczące obniżki w transporcie bym nie liczyła, firmy zwykle dysponują samochodami o ładowności takiej z grubsza na jedną budowę. Jeżeli czasem wypadnie tak, że uda się coś jednym transportem dowieźć, to zwykle obniżka ceny jest niewielka 50-100 złotych, ale jak mówią - piechotą nie chodzi.  :smile:  Powiedzmy, że do SSZ budujemy z tych samych materiałów i na wszystko uda się dostać te 5% rabatu. Kwota za materiały może być niższa o jakieś 4 tysiące dla małych domków, i rosnąć wraz z ich wielkością.
Z ekipami można negocjować ze względu na to, że nie muszą przerzucać sprzętu na odległą budowę i mają zapewnione więcej pracy. Tyle, że dobre ekipy raczej nie mają problemu z zachowaniem ciągłości kalendarza pracy, a i ciężkiego sprzętu przy obecnych technologiach wcale dużo nie potrzeba. Tu bym nie liczyła na specjalne oszczędności.

Compi napisał, że oszczędności mogą być na geodecie i przyłączach. Mogą być bardzo duże, ale też wcale nie muszą. Jeżeli media są w drodze, to i tak każdy zapłaci albo ryczałtowo, albo mniej więcej tyle samo, bo taka sama będzie długość przyłączy. Jeżeli mediów nie ma, to oszczędności na podciągnięciu nitki dla kilku działek zamiast dla jednej mogą być znaczące. W takiej sytuacji ma się dobry argument dla wodociągów i energetyki, żeby robiły rozbudowę sieci, bo jest kilku chętnych do przyłączenia.

Pomimo opisanych powyżej potencjalnych korzyści, widzę dużo okazji do nieporozumień pomiędzy inwestorami i powstania wzajemnych pretensji. Jeżeli jedni będą chcieli dachówkę taką a drudzy śmaką, to już z rabatu nici. Jeżeli materiały będą takie same i będą wędrować, to jak się z tego rozliczyć. Czy zawsze będzą zgodni w kwestii wyboru ekipy i uzgadniania cen? Czy jedni nie będą się wkurzać na drugich, jeżeli podejmą już decyzję w jakiejś kwestii i będą chcieli iść dalej, a drudzy ciągle będą się wahać? Samo życie.  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Budując systemem gospodarczym można ze względu na wielkość zamówienia uzyskać pewne rabaty na materiały. Wszystko zależy od talentów negocjacyjnych i polityki hurtowni (na jeden towar lekką ręką dają na przykład 5% rabatu za sam fakt, że już kiedyś coś się u nich kupiło, a na inny nie dadzą nic, tłumacząc, że cena jest promocyjna i już nic nie mogą rabatować). Na znaczące obniżki w transporcie bym nie liczyła, firmy zwykle dysponują samochodami o ładowności takiej z grubsza na jedną budowę. Jeżeli czasem wypadnie tak, że uda się coś jednym transportem dowieźć, to zwykle obniżka ceny jest niewielka 50-100 złotych, ale jak mówią - piechotą nie chodzi.  Powiedzmy, że do SSZ budujemy z tych samych materiałów i na wszystko uda się dostać te 5% rabatu. Kwota za materiały może być niższa o jakieś 4 tysiące dla małych domków, i rosnąć wraz z ich wielkością.
> Pomimo opisanych powyżej potencjalnych korzyści, widzę dużo okazji do nieporozumień pomiędzy inwestorami i powstania wzajemnych pretensji. Jeżeli jedni będą chcieli dachówkę taką a drudzy śmaką, to już z rabatu nici. Jeżeli materiały będą takie same i będą wędrować, to jak się z tego rozliczyć. Czy zawsze będzą zgodni w kwestii wyboru ekipy i uzgadniania cen? Czy jedni nie będą się wkurzać na drugich, jeżeli podejmą już decyzję z jakiejś kwestii i będą chcieli iść dalej, a drudzy ciągle będą się wahać? Samo życie.


O tak. Co do hurtowni. Mnie budowa nauczyła jednego (bo w firmie  to zupełnie inna polityka jest) że jako inwestora indywidualnego - to wszyscy hurtownicy raczej chca wydymac - przepraszam za słowo- niż dać niewiadomo jakie rabaty. Gdy zaczynałem budowe umówiłem się z jednym takim że wezme u niego wszystko - ale cena musi byc dobra. I była na początku, jak kontrolowałem, potem zamiawiałem i płaciłem, aż znowu wyrywkowo kontrola. I sie ździwiłem. Dzwonie na hurtownie incognito, dopytuje cene na mój towar tylko lekko mniejszej ilości i kawałek dalej transport. I jakiez było moje ździwienie gdy jako przypadkowy frajer dostałem ekstra cene na te bloczki. Dzwonie po godzinie na hurtownie jako JA i sie pytam o cene o wydaje mi sie za duża. "Panie to juz po rabacie jest" no to mówie że na allegro jest 10% taniej - "Panie na allegro ceny są nierealne" , No to mówie że hurtownie obok jest cena 8% niżej niz u was......... "Pewnie maja stara cene" - no to się wpieniłem i mówie że godzine temu dzwoniłem pytac o bloczki i dostałem cene 10% mniejsza niż mi wystawiliście - cisza w słuchawce........ potem rozmowa z szefem, potem z drugim. Owszem cene w końcu mi obniżyli. Ale to był mój ostatni zakup. Potem kupowałem już tylko na zasadzie konkursu. Mail do 10 hurtowni z prośbą o wycene. I powiem Wam jedno. Zawsze na tym wychodziłem dobrze  :smile:  :smile:  

A co do potencjalnych nieporozumień - święta prawda......

----------


## Xerses

> A tak w ogóle to buduje się domy kryte strzechą, mam w okolicy chyba 2szt. Ale cena tej strzechy pewnie co najmniej 2-3x droższa niż porządna dachówka. O fachowym położeniu nie wspomnę


nie sprawdzałem cen ale podejrzewam że możesz miec racje  :smile:

----------


## Einz

> Wrócę jeszcze do kwestii budowy kilku domów i potencjalnych zysków. 
> Przy budowie systemem zleconym byłoby to korzystne - bez dwóch zdań można negocjować rabat tym większy, im więcej osób w sąsiedztwie by dołączyło do grupy zlecającej.
> 
> . Na znaczące obniżki w transporcie bym nie liczyła, firmy zwykle dysponują samochodami o ładowności takiej z grubsza na jedną budowę. Jeżeli czasem wypadnie tak, że uda się coś jednym transportem dowieźć, to zwykle obniżka ceny jest niewielka 50-100 złotych, ale jak mówią - piechotą nie chodzi.  
> 
> Z ekipami można negocjować ze względu na to, że nie muszą przerzucać sprzętu na odległą budowę i mają zapewnione więcej pracy. Tyle, że dobre ekipy raczej nie mają problemu z zachowaniem ciągłości kalendarza pracy, a i ciężkiego sprzętu przy obecnych technologiach wcale dużo nie potrzeba. Tu bym nie liczyła na specjalne oszczędności.
> 
> 
> Pomimo opisanych powyżej potencjalnych korzyści, widzę dużo okazji do nieporozumień pomiędzy inwestorami i powstania wzajemnych pretensji. Jeżeli jedni będą chcieli dachówkę taką a drudzy śmaką, to już z rabatu nici. Jeżeli materiały będą takie same i będą wędrować, to jak się z tego rozliczyć. Czy zawsze będzą zgodni w kwestii wyboru ekipy i uzgadniania cen? Czy jedni nie będą się wkurzać na drugich, jeżeli podejmą już decyzję w jakiejś kwestii i będą chcieli iść dalej, a drudzy ciągle będą się wahać? Samo życie.





W ogóle się z tym nie zgadzam....

Przy budowie zleconej z góry zakładam, że nie interesuje mnie transport , materiał itp.Wszystko ma być zrobione i jedynie kierownika zapewnię. Reszta jest na głowie firmy i to z nią trzeba rozmawiać o zniżkach, bo zlecamy 2,3,4 roboty w jednym miejscu i o jednym czasie.

Co do argumentu o kłótniach sąsiedzkich, to z góry zakładam, że budować się będą dorośli ludzie, którzy na odpowiednim etapie określą co chcą na dachu, a co na płocie.


A sięgając do skarbnicy wiedzy zwanej doświadczeniem- kompletnie inne stawki obowiązują na jednorazową usługę(czy to będzie porada prawna czy dowóz mleka), a kompletnie inne na ciąg usług, bądź usługę zwielokrotnioną. Jedynym problem jest to, że przy budowie samodzielnej dla hurtowni klient indywidualny, który zamówi materiały nawet na praktycznie całą budowę klasyfikowany jest jako  odbiorca jednorazowy, a nie hurtowy, zwielokrotniony itp, gdyż takich jak on jest baardzo wielu i w gruncie rzeczy niewiele kupuje.

----------


## bowess

Einz, czytaj ze zrozumieniem. Czy ja gdzieś napisałam, że wybierając system zlecony ktoś będzie miał na głowie transport? Cytując wyrzuciłeś fragment, w którym od systemu zleconego przeszłam do omawiania systemu gospodarczego. 
Jesteśmy w wątku o domach za 200 tysięcy. Czy system zlecony do tego pasuje? Według mnie nie za bardzo.  :smile:  Może afryka jeszcze napisze coś o szczegółach swoich planów budowlanych.

Dorośli ludzie niby budują, a nawet w małżeństwach nieraz wychodzą przy tej okazji ostre tarcia.  :smile:

----------


## afryka

> Jesteśmy w wątku o domach za 200 tysięcy. Czy system zlecony do tego pasuje? Według mnie nie za bardzo.  Może afryka jeszcze napisze coś o szczegółach swoich planów budowlanych.


Dzięki wszystkim za komentarze. Moje plany budowlane są na poziomie zastanawiania się, co w ogóle zrobić.  Możemy brać się za remont dużego, starego mieszkania w kamienicy (remont generalny - trzeba zrobić ogrzewanie, wymienić instalację elektryczną, zrobić łazienkę i kuchnię praktycznie od zera). Z rzeczy które powinny zostać jest tylko piękny dębowy parkiet i oryginalne drzwi wewnętrzne. Gotówki na taki remont nie mamy. Druga możliwość jest taka, że sprzedajemy to mieszkanie i za tak zdobyte pieniądze kupujemy działkę i budujemy dom. Trudno w tym momencie powiedzieć, za ile udałoby się nam to mieszkanie sprzedać, bo podobno teraz ludzie chętni są raczej na mniejsze mieszkania i ciężko znaleźć kupca na coś dużego i w dodatku do remontu.

Bowess - bardzo imponuje mi to, że macie piękny dom i prawie zmieściliście się w tych 200 tysiącach. Nam się to raczej nie uda z tego powodu, że ani ja, ani mąż nie mamy talentu i umiejętności budowlanych. Mój ojciec ma wykształcenie budowlane, ale jest już na emeryturze i ze względu na problemy z kręgosłupem wspomóc może nas jedynie radą i dobrym słowem. Owszem, możemy sami pomalować ściany czy położyć panele, ale na tym się nasze umiejętności kończą. Jeśli chodzi o technologię, to skłaniam się raczej ku szkieletowej - mój tata mieszka w takim domu od 14 lat i jest bardzo zadowolony - jak dotąd obyło się bez większych remontów i koszty ogrzewania ma naprawdę niskie.

----------


## desmear

> ...
> A sprawdzona 2-3 osobowa ekipa bez podmiotowości nie da mi żadnej gwarancji na to co zrobi, pozostanie mi potem Włodka, Janka i Stacha szukać po wsi i domagać się naprawienia bądź dokończenia:/



z moich doświadczeń, łatwiej wyegzekwować coś od tego Stacha któremu zależy, żeby we wsi mieli go za fachowca, niż od firmy która może się wypiąć i nawet nie wiadomo kogo ścigać, bo prezesa nie ma a murarz już nie pracuje

----------


## Einz

> Einz, czytaj ze zrozumieniem.


Obiecuję, że będę, ale to powinno działać w dwie strony, a we wcześniejszych postach wyjaśniłem o co mi chodzi  :smile: 

Co do ostrych starć, to oczyma wyobraźni już widzę te pozwy rozwodowe, bo mąż/żona podczas wspólnej budowy z sąsiadami nie dał /nie dała  się namówić na dachówkę jaką ma mieć sąsiad  :smile: 



@ desmear- to już szczegółowo omawiane było we wcześniejszych postach i zaznaczałem, że dywagacje nie dotyczą "Firmy Krzak"

----------


## desmear

> @ desmear- to już szczegółowo omawiane było we wcześniejszych postach i zaznaczałem, że dywagacje nie dotyczą "Firmy Krzak"


Przepraszam, za długi wątek, mogłem nie doczytać.
A co do firm, to pas w Modlinie kto robił wg Ciebie ? Bo wychodzi na to, że "Firma Krzak" ! Firma zrzuca na użytkownika, użytkownik na firmę a pas nie nadaje się do użytku. Myślę, że to dobry przykład.

----------


## Xerses

> Przepraszam, za długi wątek, mogłem nie doczytać.
> A co do firm, to pas w Modlinie kto robił wg Ciebie ? Bo wychodzi na to, że "Firma Krzak" ! Firma zrzuca na użytkownika, użytkownik na firmę a pas nie nadaje się do użytku. Myślę, że to dobry przykład.


Dobry.

----------


## bowess

Skoro pod uwagę brane są domki szkieletowe, to zlecenie "hurtem" kilku domów jest zdecydowanie dobrym pomysłem.

Einz, przeczytawszy Twoje posty miałam wrażenie, że wiem o czym mówisz i wyraziłam taką samą opinię, więc nie bardzo rozumiem czego teraz dotyczy dyskusja.  :smile:   Może jeszcze raz napiszę. Przy budowie systemem zleconym inwestorzy powinni domagać się rabatu i dostać lepszą cenę na 2 domy niż na 1. Nie potrafię powiedzieć, jak wysoki powinien to być rabat. Może tak jak w hurtowniach przy większej ilości dodatkowe 5%? Jak ktoś wie, to nich powie.  :smile:  System zlecony ma też taki plus, że przed podpisaniem umowy wszyscy dostaną wykaz robót i materiałów i albo się na niego zgodzą albo podczas wspólnej dyskusji dokonają stosownych zmian i wówczas, że tak powiem, będzie przyklepane. Jest generalny wykonawca, który koordynuje całość, na niego można zwalić ewentualne opóźnienia, złe wybory - robi przy okazji za kozła ofiarnego. Analogiczne korzyści będą przy systemie gospodarczym ale z jednym wykonawcą przynajmniej do SSO.

Przy systemie gospodarczym tradycyjnym (czyli osobno ekipa murarzy, osobno cieśle, osobno dekarze, instalatorzy itd.) korzyści finansowe mogą być, ale to już samemu trzeba o to zadbać, poświęcając sporo swojego czasu na poszukiwania ekip i materiałów i ustalanie z pozostałymi inwestorami, jakie podejmujemy decyzje. Pod rozwagę inwestorki pozostawiam kwestię stosunków międzyludzkich w trakcie takiej budowy. "Jak się Krzyśkowi nie podoba hydraulik, którego znaleźliśmy, to niech sam szuka lepszego". "Ja jeżdżę po hurtowniach, szukam tego cholernego tynku, żeby był w jak najlepszej cenie, a Ewka wyskakuje mi z teksem, że ta firma ma nieładne odcienie żółtego i żeby inne wzorniki też wziąć do obejrzenia". "Pożyczyli dwa worki kleju w zeszłym tygodniu. Mieli odkupić w poniedziałek, a tu już środa - jutro ma być fachowiec do łazienki i gdzie klej?"  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Myślę, że kwestia budowy i wspólnych zakupów na obie budowy, to rzadkie zdarzenie. tym bardziej, jeśli dotyczy 2 całkiem innych projektów.
Zakup podstawowych materiałów (beton, bloczki, BK, czy co innego) może się opłacać, potem drogi inwestorów raczej się rozejdą.
Przykładowy 5% rabat na materiały jestem przekonany, że dostaniemy od razu. Gdy kupowałem BK(2009r.), różnica w cenie była 3 zł między hurtowniami.
Dodatkowo ta tańsza dawała bezpłatny transport z hds, więc wybór był oczywisty. Materiał ten sam.

----------


## mest

Różnice w cenie są naprawdę spore, zaczynam się o tym przekonywać na własnej skórze. W dwóch składach budowlanych nie daleko mojej miejscowości Ytong 24 jest po 8,10 i po 8,20. Z ciekawości napisałem do firmy Stanlux z Kielc, odległość ode mnie 500 km. Ten sam Ytong zaproponowali mi w cenie 6,03 (mam nadzieję, że ten sam) ale byłem ciekaw ile wyniesie transport, okazało się, że około 1300 zł. Po zsumowaniu ilości bloczków i dodaniu kosztów transportu, wychodzi, że Ytong 24 kosztuje 7,14 co jest dla mnie rewelacyjną ofertą. Zastanawiam się tylko czy ktoś miał do czynienia z ta firmą i czy są wiarygodni. Na samym bloczku byłbym 1200 zł do przodu i jeszcze odliczenie Vatu.

----------


## Arturo72

> Z ciekawości napisałem do firmy Stanlux z Kielc...
> Zastanawiam się tylko czy ktoś miał do czynienia z ta firmą i czy są wiarygodni. Na samym bloczku byłbym 1200 zł do przodu i jeszcze odliczenie Vatu.


Polecam firmę Stanlux, brałem od nich całe styro na budowę czyli jakieś 100m3 i zero problemu  :smile:

----------


## Einz

@ bowess: uznajmy wreszcie, że się względnie dogadaliśmy i mniej więcej wiemy o czym rozprawiamy  :smile: 



Co do upustu przy systemie zleconym, to myślę, ze rabat na poziomie 5-7% winien być.  W zasadzie to przy najbliższej okazji nawet zapytam  właściciela firmy który mi buduje jakby się ceny kształtowały przy 2,3 domach.

----------


## desmear

> Różnice w cenie są naprawdę spore, zaczynam się o tym przekonywać na własnej skórze. W dwóch składach budowlanych nie daleko mojej miejscowości Ytong 24 jest po 8,10 i po 8,20. Z ciekawości napisałem do firmy Stanlux z Kielc, odległość ode mnie 500 km. Ten sam Ytong zaproponowali mi w cenie 6,03 (mam nadzieję, że ten sam) ale byłem ciekaw ile wyniesie transport, okazało się, że około 1300 zł. Po zsumowaniu ilości bloczków i dodaniu kosztów transportu, wychodzi, że Ytong 24 kosztuje 7,14 co jest dla mnie rewelacyjną ofertą. Zastanawiam się tylko czy ktoś miał do czynienia z ta firmą i czy są wiarygodni. Na samym bloczku byłbym 1200 zł do przodu i jeszcze odliczenie Vatu.


coś to grubymi nićmi szyte: człowiek ma do przejechania 2x500km ciężarówką i chce 1300 zł ? 1,3zł/km ? taniej niż osobówką ? dopytaj lepiej.

----------


## mest

1300 zł bez rozładunku, 1500 zł z rozładunkiem. Dzisiaj dopytałem co i jak.

----------


## RafBed

Widać firma nie zarabia dodatkowo na transporcie
Rafał

----------


## Kwitko

Albo organizują transport łączony.

----------


## mest

Arturo72 pisał, że to firma godna polecenia. W internecie raczej też nie znalazłem złych opinii na ich temat, więc może warto im zaufać.

----------


## gorbag

Może warto. 1000zł piechotą nie chodzi.

Zakładasz dziennik na FM?
Jak masz z dojazdem i wjazdem na działkę?

----------


## marcin.sto1

> coś to grubymi nićmi szyte: człowiek ma do przejechania 2x500km ciężarówką i chce 1300 zł ? 1,3zł/km ? taniej niż osobówką ? dopytaj lepiej.


Całkiem możliwe że wcale nie 500. Np. sprzedaje je firma z Kielc a jadą prosto z fabryki, która może być powiedzmy 100km od klienta a w kielcach te bloczki nigdy nie były. Pracuję w firmie transportowej i to ostatnio częsta praktyka że towar jest ładowany w fabryce dla klienta X, a "po drodze" zmiana papierów (często faksem na stację paliw) i jedzie zupełnie gdzieś indziej do odbiorcy detalicznego

----------


## Crazy

> Polecam firmę Stanlux, brałem od nich całe styro na budowę czyli jakieś 100m3 i zero problemu


A jak duża była różnica w cenie między Stanluxem a lokalnymi składami budowlanymi?

----------


## mest

> Zakładasz dziennik na FM?
> Jak masz z dojazdem i wjazdem na działkę?


Nad dziennikiem się bardzo głęboko zastanawiam, ale nie wiem czy będzie to na FM. Zjazd na działkę mam od razu z drogi asfaltowej, ale zastanawiam sie jak przy rozładunku HDS-em bo mam nad działką linie wysokiego napięcia i nie wiem czy taki rozładunek będzie możliwy

----------


## gorbag

Rozładunek warto wcześniej przemyśleć, bo zdarzają się niespodzianki.
U mnie też jest wjazd z drogi asfaltowej, ale trochę wąskiej. Jest stare ogrodzenie od drogi. Musieliśmy uciąć słupek od bramy, żeby zrobić szerszy wjazd na dostawy większości materiałów. Jak grunt na działce grząski czy mokry, to też zdarzają się niespodzianki.

Rozładunek wiązarów, ze względu na dużą naczepę, już się nie zmieścił mimo wyciętego słupka. Był dźwig do przerzucenia na sąsiednią działkę (nad drutami), a później nosiliśmy we czterech ręcznie, jakieś 50 metrów.

To wszystko dalej w temacie taniej budowy, bo czasem pojawiają się dodatkowe koszty, które ciężko było przewidzieć.

----------


## mest

No to ja mam chyba taki sam zjazd jak Ty. Droga też jest wąska, działka z przodu ogrodzona ale także będę musiał poszerzyć wjazd,żeby auta z materiałami mogły bez problemu się zmieścić. Trzeba coś powoli zacząć myśleć, ale jakoś nie mam weny, śnieg pada, wieje. Hmm.... na razie brak chęci.

----------


## mar.d

> Różnice w cenie są naprawdę spore, zaczynam się o tym przekonywać na własnej skórze. W dwóch składach budowlanych nie daleko mojej miejscowości Ytong 24 jest po 8,10 i po 8,20. Z ciekawości napisałem do firmy Stanlux z Kielc, odległość ode mnie 500 km. Ten sam Ytong zaproponowali mi w cenie 6,03 (mam nadzieję, że ten sam) ale byłem ciekaw ile wyniesie transport, okazało się, że około 1300 zł. Po zsumowaniu ilości bloczków i dodaniu kosztów transportu, wychodzi, że Ytong 24 kosztuje 7,14 co jest dla mnie rewelacyjną ofertą. Zastanawiam się tylko czy ktoś miał do czynienia z ta firmą i czy są wiarygodni. Na samym bloczku byłbym 1200 zł do przodu i jeszcze odliczenie Vatu.


Ja kupowałem Ytong 24 w firmie Stanlux w styczniu, towar przyjechał w uzgodnionym terminie, żadnych problemów.
Za transport płaciłem 1000 zł za jeden samochód bez rozładunku, z tego co wiem towar jedzie do klienta prosto z fabryki w Sieradzu.

----------


## DEZET

Jest dokładnie tak, jak piszecie- hurtownia nie widzi towaru, bo jedzie on bezpośrednio od producenta. Dotyczy to oczywiście transportu cało samochodowego. Dodatkowo i tak ma rabat na materiale od producenta, więc wiedzą jaki rabat mogą udzielić kupującemu.

----------


## kacpenio

Czy 47 tys.to dużo za sso.Bryła na bazie prostokątu dom 7m na 10m jeden balkon,powierzchnia użytkowa 107m. ,dach dwu spadowy,dom  budowany metoda tradycyjna ,projekt indywidualny.Zastanawiam się ile pochłonie reszta.Częsc pózniejszych prac wykonamy samiI malowanie scian, płytki, elektryka itp.I w związku z tym czy jest szansa zmieścić się w 200 tys.

----------


## Kwitko

47 tys za co? Materiały? Robocizna? i projekt wrzuć będzie łatwiej.

----------


## DEZET

Czy tak trudno wpisać trochę więcej informacji? Nikt tu jasnowidzem nie jest. 
Dach dwuspadowy, a pokrycie czym- dachówka, czy blacho-dachówka, jakieś okna dachowe?
Bez widoku rzutu można gdybać.

----------


## kacpenio

47 tys.to koszt robocizny sso. pokryty blacho-dachowka.Moze reszta tz.rzuty powiedza  wiecej.Oczywiscie bez garazu :smile:

----------


## kacpenio

Przepraszam za jakosc robione na szybko.

----------


## Einz

Chyba bedziesz miał ciężko zmieścić się w 200k,a nawet bardzo ciężko. Masz ponad 130mwk podłóg i nie najtańsze ławy/fundamenty :/

----------


## bowess

Powierzchnię użytkową masz taką samą, jak ja, ale parę elementów dodatkowo (ściana kolankowa, ogniomur, balkon, podcień ze słupem, o jeden komin więcej - koszt obudowy), U mnie było znacznie mniej ścian nośnych, a więcej okien połaciowych (6, a tu 3), być może u mnie pokrycie dachu droższe (dachówka cementowa), ale ręki sobie za to nie dam uciąć. Koszt robocizny za sso zbliżony do tego, co ekipy w moich stronach proponowały, w związku z czym w końcu stanęło u nas na własnej robociźnie.
Moim zdaniem za 200 nie ma szans, no chyba, że sso własnoręcznie i taniutko wykończeniówka.
A jak chcesz postawić ten dom bez garażu? Samą kotłownię dostawioną do reszty bryły mieszkalnej?

----------


## DEZET

> Chyba bedziesz miał ciężko zmieścić się w 200k,a nawet bardzo ciężko. Masz ponad 130mwk podłóg i nie najtańsze ławy/fundamenty :/


Po czym poznałeś nie najtańsze ławy? Ściana 36cm 2W, normalna raczej, nie jakiś bunkier.
Bez pracy własnej i to nie malowanie, czy układanie paneli w 200k się nie zmieścicie.
Tak właśnie myślałem, że te 47 to koszt robocizny. Proponowałbym jeszcze poszukać ekip lub negocjować z tą. 
No i samemu pilnować budowy, nie zrzucać wszystkiego na kierbuda.

----------


## kacpenio

Hmm to jest rozbudowa a kotłownia jest i bedzie na miejscu starej tz.tam gdzie stoi teraz domek ktory bedzie w przyszłosci garazem mniej wiecej tak jesli o kotłownie.Co do ceny 47 za sso to jest nizsza cena bo ostatnia firma wyliczyła nam 72tys.wiec roznica kolosalna.

----------


## DEZET

Jednak na spokojnie szukałbym dalej. Zaproponuj następnej np. czy za 35tys. postawią  :wink:

----------


## Einz

Po rzucie parteru. Z rysunków ścian konstrukcyjnych da się wywnioskować kształt(co za tym idzie długość) ław fundamentowych i samych fundamentów. Ogólnie jest tak kilka przegród, co sprawia, że wyjdzie sporo metrów bieżących ław, i dlatego koszty.

Tyle czasu spędziłem na budowie domu rodziców, na studiach zarobkowo jako "pomocnik" i potem podczas wyboru projektu, że za chwilę porzucę swój fach i otworzę firmę budowlaną  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Różnice w cenie są naprawdę spore, zaczynam się o tym przekonywać na własnej skórze. W dwóch składach budowlanych nie daleko mojej miejscowości Ytong 24 jest po 8,10 i po 8,20. Z ciekawości napisałem do firmy Stanlux z Kielc, odległość ode mnie 500 km. Ten sam Ytong zaproponowali mi w cenie 6,03 (mam nadzieję, że ten sam) ale byłem ciekaw ile wyniesie transport, okazało się, że około 1300 zł. Po zsumowaniu ilości bloczków i dodaniu kosztów transportu, wychodzi, że Ytong 24 kosztuje 7,14 co jest dla mnie rewelacyjną ofertą. Zastanawiam się tylko czy ktoś miał do czynienia z ta firmą i czy są wiarygodni. Na samym bloczku byłbym 1200 zł do przodu i jeszcze odliczenie Vatu.


Ten sam znaczy jaki? Tej samej szerokości? Czy ten sam jesli chodzi o klasę? Zwróć uwagę że Ytong produkuje wiele rodzajów swoich bloczków od pp1,5 w zwyż . I każdy ma inną cenę uzależnioną od jakości cieplnej. Proponuje sprecyzować parametry  :smile:  Bo to jest 25 % ceny  :smile:  a takich rabatów to budowlanki nie dają - zakładam oczywiście że obie ceny sa juz po tzw rabatach.

----------


## Xerses

> Po rzucie parteru. Z rysunków ścian konstrukcyjnych da się wywnioskować kształt(co za tym idzie długość) ław fundamentowych i samych fundamentów. Ogólnie jest tak kilka przegród, co sprawia, że wyjdzie sporo metrów bieżących ław, i dlatego koszty.
> 
> Tyle czasu spędziłem na budowie domu rodziców, na studiach zarobkowo jako "pomocnik" i potem podczas wyboru projektu, że za chwilę porzucę swój fach i otworzę firmę budowlaną


Kryzys w developerce idzie :smile:  Nie warto  :big grin:

----------


## Xerses

> Po czym poznałeś nie najtańsze ławy? Ściana 36cm 2W, normalna raczej, nie jakiś bunkier.
> Bez pracy własnej i to nie malowanie, czy układanie paneli w 200k się nie zmieścicie.
> Tak właśnie myślałem, że te 47 to koszt robocizny. Proponowałbym jeszcze poszukać ekip lub negocjować z tą. 
> No i samemu pilnować budowy, nie zrzucać wszystkiego na kierbuda.


Oj DEZET niedawno tu był taki co za 170 k wybudował dom prawie pasywny  :big grin: 
A tak na serio , dom co prawda nie duży i dosyć prosty - ale 200k to jest  "magiczna kwota"   :smile:

----------


## kacpenio

Bo tanszej ekipy nie znajdę raczej a sami nie jestesmy wstanie tego zrobic.W taki razie duzo nam braknie??Na ile byscie wycenili budowe tego dom?Dziekuje za dotychczasowe odpowiedzi :smile:

----------


## kroni

to ja wam powiem tak.po wstępnych wyliczeniach cen z hurtowni+ robociza uzgodniona w wykonawcą,cena za stan surowy zamknięty z włąsciwą podłogą,ociepleniem i tynkami to 160k więc jeżeli nawet cena zmieni się o około 10% to jestem mega kontent.powiem tylko że firma z mojej wsi o dobrej renomie,oglądałem ich prace,.super.do roboty przez drogę,dobrze maja ugadane w hurtowniach bo byłem przy rozmowach.fundamenty klasyczne,poroterm,dachówka.jestem zadowolony.za 2 tygodnie wbijam łopatę.

----------


## DEZET

No to *kacpenio* masz powyżej odpowiedź  :wink:  40k nie wystarczy na instalacje i wykończenie, więc możesz liczyć budowę na min.250k.

Fakt, jak pisze *Xerses* te 200k to "magiczna kwota" i mało jest osób, które w niej się dziś  (2013rok) zmieszczą.
No a po pasywnym za 170k jakoś słuch zaginął  :wink:

----------


## kacpenio

Tak też myślałam :smile: ]Kroni podaj namiary na twoją firme :smile: Jak niedaleko :smile:

----------


## artix1

Budowlańcy czasami biorą wyceny z księżyca . Za moją "willę" dostałem wyceny od 29 - 50 tysi  :yes: . Rozmowy zacząłem od tej ziemskiej i dosyć realnej. Obejrzałem dom, który firma akurat budowała i od razu zaklepałem sobie termin. Było czysto, równo, i nie "waniało" Wiśniówą  :big grin: . Ekipa umówiona, nadszedł termin budowy i zero ozdewu z ich strony, nie odpisują na maile i nie odbierają telefonów. Nie to k...a nie!. Szybko wrzuciłem ogłoszenie w net i za kilka dni miałem następne trzy zainteresowane firmy. Szybka selekcja, ustalenie ceny i do roboty. Umowę podpisałem prawie po skończeniu fundamentów. Chciałem mieć wolną rękę w razie czego, jakieś problemy i wypad. Dwóch murarzy, cena 120 brutto za m2 + 20 zł za m2 krycia dachu blachą. Stan SSO z dachem zrobili za 21500. W dniu rozpoczęcia fundamentów dzwonił szef firmy która mnie olała, że już mogą zaczynać. Nie odzywali się bo mieli dużo roboty  :big grin: . Wniosek? Szukać, pytać i nie dać się oskubać. Koszt stanu jak w dzienniku około 120tys. Powodzenia  :cool:

----------


## Einz

> Kryzys w developerce idzie Nie warto




Ja będę budował domy pasywne- stan pod klucz za 2000zł/m2. Łącznie z karniszami  :smile:

----------


## pawko_

łał nawet karnisze bedą  :smile:  a gdzie te domy kolego będziesz stawiał ?

----------


## compi

Tam gdzie dużo słońca. W Californi pewnie : ).

----------


## Xerses

> No to *kacpenio* masz powyżej odpowiedź  40k nie wystarczy na instalacje i wykończenie, więc możesz liczyć budowę na min.250k.
> 
> Fakt, jak pisze *Xerses* te 200k to "magiczna kwota" i mało jest osób, które w niej się dziś  (2013rok) zmieszczą.
> No a po pasywnym za 170k jakoś słuch zaginął


Jak po wielu takich co to za "grosze" wybudowali. Znam jednego takiego - a w zasadzie jedną taka - co to jej dom mąż wybudował sam - od wbicia łopaty po malowanie sufitu. Zastanawiam się w zasadzie czy też sam mebli nie robił..............
Podziele się z Wami moimi kosztami - tymi które poniosłem i tymi które mogłem ponieść a oszczędziłem.

Odnośnie kosztów robocizny - na przykładzie mojego domu to było mniej więcej tak:
Roboty ziemne -1000 zł - robiłem sam - koszt 150 za paliwo
Mury - średnia wycena około  30 k - (robiłem sam ale byłem ciekawy)
Dach - (wywiązka + dachówka+obróbki itd) - 75 zł m2 (miałem i oferty za 100) --> około 22 k - robiłem sam
Montaż okien - 1,5 k
Montaz bramy gar - 500 zł
SSZ --> czyli 55 K
Tynki wew gips maszynowe- 7 k (ponad 650 m2)
posadzka  - 10 zł m2-->2,4k
elektryk - 3k
hydraulika - 4k
regipsy (poddasze, ścianka kolankowa) - 5,4k
ocieplenie zew - (bez tynku tylko styro, klej, siatka) -5k 
Montaż drzwi - 1,6 k
suma- 28,5 K
 tzw stan developerski  --> 83,5 tysiące 

Tyle przeciętnie wyda inwestor. 
Dom jest 230 m2 po podłodze, poddasze użytkowe 

Ach zapomnialem - wykopy pod wode, kanalizacje itd - robiłem samemu - swoim sprzętem - więc znowy 150 zł + 200 za założenie opaski na wode i wpięcie w instalacje domową (powiedzmy że po znajomości)+ 250 zł za jakas tam usługe (to juz faktura od dostawcy wody)
Ale najem koparki to juz z 400 zł + 200 + 250+robocizna samemu + materiał lub wynajęcie lokalnego dostawcy wody - koszty 180 zł netto mb kanalizacja+ 60 zl netto mb woda (cena z materiałem)

Nie licze tu białego montażu (elektryk hydraulik), płytkarza, układnia paneli itp itd, kosztów odbioru , papierologii, tych wszystkich pozwoleń , mapek projektów, kierowników, zmian ,adaptacji , i wielu innych prac etc

I chyba tyle. ...........  :smile:

----------


## Einz

Jak pasywny, to tylko tam gdzie dużo słońca  :smile:

----------


## artix1

Jak pasywny to wspominane wcześniej karnisze też pewnie są pasywne. Szukałem na Alledrogo i nie mogłem znaleźć :big grin: . I cały mój misterny plan poszedł w h..j. Jak pasywniak to tylko taki.  Ocieplenie ścian 15cm styro białe i tanie bo znajomy załatwił, na gruncie 10cm albo nawet 12cm, poddasze 20cm i 5 cm w stelaż do gk. kumin musi być bo będzie kominek .Doprowadzenie powietrza z okapu nad kuchenką. Najważniejsze są okna, czyli "najcieplejsze" jak w tv mówili, tanie, ładne.  Na sam koniec cena, coś słyszałem o 170 tysiakach. Co nie można jak można. O ekipie już nie wspomnę bo pan Kaziu z ekipą popełnia różniaste budowle i bez problemu zbuduje energooszczędny lub pasowny, pasany, a k...a pasywny dom. Sorki za głupkowaty czwartkowy humorek  :big grin: . Z własnego doświadczenia, rozmowa z moją ekipą.
- Panowie ale jajca wyczytałem w dziennikach budowy. Ociepleniowcy chcieli kleić styropian na placki tak żeby między ścianą, a izolacją był odstęp, na dole zrobią szczelinę wentylacyjną, a na każdym narożniku domu w okolicach wieńca zamontują kratki .   
Ja się śmieję , a oni na to:
- a jak to chciałeś zrobić?! Ściana  przecież musi oddychać! :yes: 
Nie miałem więcej pytań, mój energooszczędny sam ocieplałem . Żebym się tylko nie udusił z braku oddychania  :big grin:

----------


## Einz

Karnisze oczywiście, że energooszczędne- w lecie kumulują energię, potem całą zimę oddają ciepło  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Karnisze oczywiście, że energooszczędne- w lecie kumulują energię, potem całą zimę oddają ciepło


I jeszcze jakby świeciły w nocy, to byłoby super  :wink: 
Proponuję jeszcze dorzucić do karnisza funkcję odbioru sygnału dvbt, bo zewnętrzna antena to mostek termiczny.
Artix1- no i sobie krzywdę zrobiłeś- udusisz się- przecież budowlańcy "mają rację"  :wink:   :wink:

----------


## fenix2

> hydraulika - 4k


Tano jakoś. Ale co w to wchodzi?

----------


## pawko_

Pewnie sama robocizna  :smile:

----------


## kroni

w nieszczęściu szczęscie.padła u mnie spora hurtownia budowlana i wyprzedaja co się da.zamówione mam sporo materiału do odbioru po dobrej cenie.robi się coraz ciekawiej.

----------


## DJMazi

Witam projekt : http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m22b1f7488fb4b
Co myślicie gra warta świeczki wystarczy 240 tys ?

Koszt ekipy to 50 tys robocizna z dachem.
Jeśli ktoś ma ochotę wkręcić się w temat zapraszam :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C5%BCurawkach

Działka jest
Elektryka blisko
Woda Blisko
Kanalizacja Blisko

Plan budowy :
Fundamenty całość - Firma
SSO - Firma
SSZ - Firma
Elektryka - Znajomy dobry elektryk z dobrą ceną.
Hydraulika - Znajomy dobry hydraulik + podłogówka na dole i poddasze grzejniki.
Chcę dogadać się z firmą abym mógł pomagać w budowie aby odliczył mi to pużniej szef od rachunku.
Tynki w domu wujek dobry w tym fachu.
Ile będę mógł w domu już jak będzie stał zrobię sam.



Propozycja firmy nr 1 :

Wykonanie ław fundamętowych czyli przygotowanie podsypki (chudy beton) wykonanie zbrojenia ułożenie ,wylanie betonu cena 3tyś
ściany fundamętowe wymurowanie wraz z izolacją pionową i poziomą czas wykonania fundamętów to 6dni roboczych jeżeli dopisze pogoda cena 6tyś.
Ściany parteru (polecam ytong 36,5 energo nie ma potrzeby dociplenia )
cena wykonania ścian parteru wraz ze stropem i sciankami działowymi 9tys
sciany nad stropem czyli ściany kolankowe,szczyty, kominy na gotowo 6tys

24 TYS

jeżeli chodzi o dach to ceny są rózne konstrukcja dachowa 40zł M2
pokrycie dachowe błacho-dachówka 30złm2 dachówkaceramiczna lub betonowa 40 do 45złza m

----------


## rafus12

DJMazi,
Skoro wiekoszc masz po rodzinie badz sami znajomi i to sami ekperci to dasz rade :smile: 

Watek fajny, ja chcialem dodac ze dom moj sredniej wielkosci (230 m2 pow. calkowitej) i udalo mi sie zmiescic dokladnie w 200 tys zlotych.
Kompletna cena robocizny i materialow, da sie........
Oczywiscie mowie o SSZ  :cool:

----------


## artix1

"Ściany parteru (polecam ytong 36,5 energo nie ma potrzeby dociplenia )". *DJMazi*, z tymi ścianami 1W to niestety nie do końca prawda. Niewiele ekip potrafi wymurować ścianę jednowarstwową bez szczelin między pustakami, a jak się zrobi szparka to się ją zaszpachluje klejem i jest git  :yes: . Na termowizji potem widać wszystkie łączenia. Lepszym rozwiązaniem jest cieńsza ściana+ grubsze ocieplenie. Nie uzyskasz niskiego wsp. przenikania ciepła przy ścianie 1W. Takie jest moje skromne zdanie  :cool:

----------


## DJMazi

Tutaj bynajmniej mi ktoś odpisał wraz z moją Magdą głowimy się i troimy czy wystarczy nam pieniędzy może koledzy dołączą do dyskusji w podanym prze zemnie 

linku : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C5%BCurawkach

bardzo proszę.

Rafus nie mam większości po rodzinie choć mówią że wykończeniówka najdroższa a do niej faktycznie mam ludzi i sam nie jedno zrobię.
Głownie choć mi o to żeby w kwocie 240 tys zamieszkać.

Co do ytonga to już mam taki burd ... w głowie z czego budować że masakra.

Art ty dałeś ? 36,5 energo + Styro 20 CM ?

----------


## kroni

> Tutaj bynajmniej mi ktoś odpisał wraz z moją Magdą głowimy się i troimy czy wystarczy nam pieniędzy może koledzy dołączą do dyskusji w podanym prze zemnie 
> 
> linku : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C5%BCurawkach
> 
> bardzo proszę.
> 
> Rafus nie mam większości po rodzinie choć mówią że wykończeniówka najdroższa a do niej faktycznie mam ludzi i sam nie jedno zrobię.
> Głownie choć mi o to żeby w kwocie 240 tys zamieszkać.
> 
> ...


mam ten sam dylemat ale czym dalej brnę tym jestem bardziej świadom że to możliwe.oczywiście ciecia w wykończeniu i praca własna ale uważam  że to bardzo realne.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

*DJMazi* Daj jakiś tani materiał na ściany. Choćby szary bk. Na to styro. Skoro ekipa wymuruje za określoną kwotę, przelicz materiał. Zobacz ile zostanie Ci reszty z ENERGO i przejdź się z tym do ociepleniowców. Wyjdzie dokładniej/szczelniej.
Szarego dostaniesz nawet za 40zł od m2 jeśli mieszkasz niedaleko producenta. Jeśli dalej, to 50zł.

----------


## DJMazi

Myślę że u mnie będzie tak że zrobię 24cm teramika albo ytong + dobry styropian 20cm i sprawa będzie załatwiona na ściany zew.
Wew ściany Ytong PP4/0,6   60x20x11,5
Czy to dobre rozwiązanie chyba wyjdzie po latach.
Choć wujek budowlaniec doradza mi ytonga 36,5 i nie docieplać że to wystarczy.

----------


## M ANDRZEJ

> Szczerze, to uważam że 300 tyś to żaden kosmos. Uważam że nie ma szans wybudować dom za 200 tyś.


Właśnie kończę budowe domu o powierzchni 74 m2 budowe i chętnie podzieleni sie moimi doświadczeniami. Długo zastanawiałem sie czy będę w stanie zbudowac i wykończyć mój dom do dyspozycji miałem tylko 200 tys. Oczywiscie nie liczac dzialki.  W koncu zdecydowalem sie powierzyc cala budowe wyspecjalizowanemu wykonawcy,  takie rozwiazanie wydawało sie dla mnie najlepsze ponieważ nie byłem w stanie zrezygnować z pracy na czas budowy. Co mnie zaskoczyło koszty budowy okazały sie zdecydowanie niższe niż sie początkowo spodziewałem okazało sie ze jeśli z pomocą profesjonalisty dobierzemy wszystkie parametry naszego wymarzonego domu możemy zaoszczędzić całkiem sporo jednocześnie mam pewność ze mój dom został zbudowany według najlepszych standardów i zgodnie ze sztuka. 

 :spam:

----------


## rafus12

Ale paskudna reklama - do tego jaka porazajaca ilosc postow :bash:

----------


## rafus12

DJMazi,
Ja przychylam sie do propozycji forumowiczow zeby zastosowac sciane z BK 600 + stryropian. Ja zdecydowalem sie na 5cm grafitowego lamba 0.32.
Kazdy chwali co ma - ja uwazam ze nie ma co sie spinac na Ytong - to jest jeno konkrenta marka BK. Kiedys pozostale firmy mialy problemy z trzymaniem parametrow. Ale teraz? U mnie ekipa budowala Prefabetem Pioro Wpust i nie bylo zadnych problemow. No chyba ze ten Ytong bedzie rownie tani.
pozdrawiam
rafus

----------


## DJMazi

rafus co racja to racja hehe  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

DJMazi- jakoś cienko widzę tą budowę za 240k. Robocizna 50k. Zostaje 190k. Elektryk i hydraulik po znajomości to za mało, żeby zmieścić się ze wszystkim w tych pieniądzach lub będzie na styk.  Poza tym kup zwykły beton komórkowy, nie Ytong.  A te 36,5cm to.. dziś wystarczy, ale jutro? Ogrzewanie drożeje.
I Kolego: fundamENty  nie ...męty  :wink:

----------


## nasturcja_87

Witam, czy ktoś z Was buduje może "dom w papierówkach" http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4fbce5cdf2305. Jeśli tak to proszę o kontakt. [email protected]

----------


## DJMazi

Dzięki za poprawę ortograficzną ;p
Jeśli chodzi o ściany zostanę przy BK 24 Cm Klasy 600 (teramika) do tego 20 CM Styropian (jaki nie wiem)
Co do centralnego to piec typu : http://www.stalmark.pl/pl/kotly-z-po...-typu-stalmark
Zależy mi na tym aby była możliwość palenia w piecu nawet jak nie będzie prądu.
Co do solarów to faktycznie jeśli pompa ciepła (powietrze) by wystarczyła to zrezygnował bym z tej instalacji.
Podłogówka na parterze i poddasze grzejniki.
Mechaniczna wentylacja to dobry system chciał bym go wprowadzić bynajmniej przy budowie dać rury. ( od razu nie muszę tego podłączać )
Dużo okiem z projektu chcę usunąć praktycznie 1 dachowe zostawiam.
Okna tak kupię na promocji 30% min więc wiem że idzie na tym sporo zaoszczędzić wstępnie Drutex

----------


## uwaszka60

> Właśnie kończę budowe domu o powierzchni 74 m2 budowe i chętnie podzieleni sie moimi doświadczeniami. Długo zastanawiałem sie czy będę w stanie zbudowac i wykończyć mój dom do dyspozycji miałem tylko 200 tys. Oczywiscie nie liczac dzialki.  W koncu zdecydowalem sie powierzyc cala budowe wyspecjalizowanemu wykonawcy,  takie rozwiazanie wydawało sie dla mnie najlepsze ponieważ nie byłem w stanie zrezygnować z pracy na czas budowy. Co mnie zaskoczyło koszty budowy okazały sie zdecydowanie niższe niż sie początkowo spodziewałem okazało sie ze jeśli z pomocą profesjonalisty dobierzemy wszystkie parametry naszego wymarzonego domu możemy zaoszczędzić całkiem sporo jednocześnie mam pewność ze mój dom został zbudowany według najlepszych standardów i zgodnie ze sztuka.


Witam
Zainteresował mnie Twój wpis. Moim marzeniem jest  również wybudowanie niewielkiego domu za rozsądną cenę. Poproszę o więcej informacji na temat przebiegu budowy, a może byłoby możliwe obejrzenie Pana domku.
mój mail   [email protected]
Pozdrawiam
uwaszka60

----------


## artix1

*DJMazi* zaczynasz iść w dobrym kierunku. Bk 600 będzie optymalnym rozwiązaniem, też murowałem z 600-tki, 400 jest cieplejszy ale bardzo miękki. Nie musisz kupować Ytonga, możesz Solbet lub jakiś inny. Wysokość bloczka Ytong 20cm, Solbet 24cm. Gdybyś wybrał ten drugi zaoszczedzisz jedną warstwę bloczków przy tej samej wysokości ściany. Ceny obu są podobne. Nawet nie myśl o dziadoskich szarych bloczkach bk. Domieszki popiołów nie są do końca zdrowe. Ja za swoje grafitowe i frezowane styro płaciłem 184zł/m3. Czyli za m2   20cm ocieplenia koło 37zł. Solary, za drogi interes. Zyski dyskusyjne.

----------


## artix1

> Co mnie zaskoczyło koszty budowy okazały sie zdecydowanie niższe niż sie początkowo spodziewałem okazało sie ze jeśli z pomocą profesjonalisty dobierzemy wszystkie parametry naszego wymarzonego domu możemy zaoszczędzić całkiem sporo jednocześnie mam pewność ze mój dom został zbudowany według najlepszych standardów i zgodnie ze sztuka. Wszystkich zainteresowanych zapraszam na http:// spaml wykonawca godny polecenia


   Zachwycony ceną, parametrami i najlepszymi standardami "inwestor" spamuje  :big grin:  . Fujj! :yes: , Och, ach ja również chciałbym wybudować swój wymarzony dom za pól darmo i zgodnie ze sztuką. Mój mail  [email protected]  :bash:

----------


## rafus12

Oczywiscie mialo byc 15 cm a nie 5  :Smile:

----------


## bowess

M ANDRZEJU zrobiłam ruch na stronie, którą zareklamowałeś.  :smile: 
Ciekawe te projekty. Pewnie zainteresowałyby kilka osób, które tu w wątku prosiły o opinie na temat różnych projektów parterówek z dwoma sypialniami. 

Poprosimy dziennik budowy - nic nie szkodzi, że będzie pobudowlany.  :smile:  Skoro budynek już powstał, to możesz zrobić parę zdjęć, na pewno masz też choć kilka z czasu samej budowy. Koszt brutto, co masz w tej cenie, jakie koszty ogrzewania, własne wnioski i refleksje. Będzie to wówczas dowód na to, że firma faktycznie realizuje domy za 200 tysięcy, a nie mało wyrafinowana reklama.

----------


## DJMazi

Artix dzieki chce zrobic jak najlepiej. Przesledzilem od ciebie dziennik i powiem ci swietna robota sam opis nie jeden z nas sie cos nauczy , u mnie juz masz flaszke  :wink:  ja planijac budowe bede sie duzo na tobie sugerowal ps sory ale pisze z telefonu i moga byc kreskowki

----------


## artix1

*DJMazi* nie kuś tą flaszką  :big grin: . Własnie temu służy to forum. Knuć, kombinować, podglądać, pytać, uczyć się na własnych i innych błędach i budować "z głową" o ile to mozliwe. Aaa luubię sobie poczytać. Czego to ludzie nie wymyslą? Idealna lektura na nudne wieczory  :big grin: .

----------


## M ANDRZEJ

> M ANDRZEJU zrobiłam ruch na stronie, którą zareklamowałeś. 
> Ciekawe te projekty. Pewnie zainteresowałyby kilka osób, które tu w wątku prosiły o opinie na temat różnych projektów parterówek z dwoma sypialniami. 
> 
> Poprosimy dziennik budowy - nic nie szkodzi, że będzie pobudowlany.  Skoro budynek już powstał, to możesz zrobić parę zdjęć, na pewno masz też choć kilka z czasu samej budowy. Koszt brutto, co masz w tej cenie, jakie koszty ogrzewania, własne wnioski i refleksje. Będzie to wówczas dowód na to, że firma faktycznie realizuje domy za 200 tysięcy, a nie mało wyrafinowana reklama.




Co do dziennika  budowy to oczywiście mogę udostępnić choć nie mam jeszcze wszystkich wpisów , moje pozwolenie na budowę jest w zabudowie zagrodowej działka ma pow 1h. Nie buduje z kredytu tylko z oszczędności więc nie zależy mi na szybkim odbiorze. Mam za to sporo zapisków i zdjęć więc jeśli ktoś ma jakieś pytania to służę pomocą.

----------


## M ANDRZEJ

> Zachwycony ceną, parametrami i najlepszymi standardami "inwestor" spamuje  . Fujj!, Och, ach ja również chciałbym wybudować swój wymarzony dom za pól darmo i zgodnie ze sztuką. Mój mail  [email protected]


Nie za pół darmo tylko za rozsądną cenę, z zawodu jestem inżynierem i powiem szczerze, że na  mojej  budowie byłem może 4 razy, wszystkie szczegóły ustaliłem z wykonawcą już podczas powstawania projektu. Dzięki takiemu  podejściu do tematu udało się wyeliminować  większość błędów i zredukować koszty. Większość projektów najeżona jest błędami, architekci nie operują  w świecie kosztów tylko tworzą formy estetyczne i funkcjonalne - rozwiązani i technologie  kopiuj wklej z poprzedniego projektu. Miałem w życiu kilka w ręku. Chcesz zbudować dom i nie przepłacić znajdź myślącego wykonawcę. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bowess

Andrzeju, nie potrzebuję wglądu do Twojego dziennika.  :smile:  Tu, w dziale "Dzienniki budowy" załóż wątek i sam od siebie opisz, jak wyglądała Twoja budowa. Na jakiej działce budujesz, to sprawa drugorzędna - chodzi o to, aby ludzie dysponujący podobnie niedużym budżetem na budowę  mogli zobaczyć, jak takie budowanie z firmą od A do Z wyglądało. Chociażby co było po Twojej stronie (załatwianie papierów, przyłącza?), co i w jakim czasie zrobiła firma, jak wyglądały rozliczenia (kiedy się ile płaci - zaliczki, ostateczne rozliczenie), do jakiego stanu doszedłeś z firmą, co jeszcze musisz lub chcesz zrobić zanim ostatecznie zakończysz budowę. No i to, co zawsze najbardziej wszystkich interesuje - ostateczne koszty domu do zamieszkania.

----------


## DEZET

> Nie za pół darmo tylko za rozsądną cenę, z zawodu jestem inżynierem i powiem szczerze, że na  mojej  budowie byłem może 4 razy, wszystkie szczegóły ustaliłem z wykonawcą już podczas powstawania projektu. Dzięki takiemu  podejściu do tematu udało się wyeliminować  większość błędów i zredukować koszty. Większość projektów najeżona jest błędami, architekci nie operują  w świecie kosztów tylko tworzą formy estetyczne i funkcjonalne - rozwiązani i technologie  kopiuj wklej z poprzedniego projektu. Miałem w życiu kilka w ręku. Chcesz zbudować dom i nie przepłacić znajdź myślącego wykonawcę. 
> Pozdrawiam


Aż 4 razy byłeś na budowie... no nie wiem, gratulować, czy współczuć. Jeśli zrobili jakieś babole, to dowiesz się o nich po zamieszkaniu, czasem może to trochę trwać, zanim wykryjesz usterki. I obym się mylił. Wykonawca zrobi tak, żeby się nie narobić, a uzgodnienia... wyglądają pięknie  :wink: 
No i zapytam jeszcze - w czym możesz pomóc, skoro praktycznie swojej budowy nie widziałeś?
Sorki za sarkazm. Powodzenia.

----------


## M ANDRZEJ

> Andrzeju, nie potrzebuję wglądu do Twojego dziennika.  Tu, w dziale "Dzienniki budowy" załóż wątek i sam od siebie opisz, jak wyglądała Twoja budowa. Na jakiej działce budujesz, to sprawa drugorzędna - chodzi o to, aby ludzie dysponujący podobnie niedużym budżetem na budowę  mogli zobaczyć, jak takie budowanie z firmą od A do Z wyglądało. Chociażby co było po Twojej stronie (załatwianie papierów, przyłącza?), co i w jakim czasie zrobiła firma, jak wyglądały rozliczenia (kiedy się ile płaci - zaliczki, ostateczne rozliczenie), do jakiego stanu doszedłeś z firmą, co jeszcze musisz lub chcesz zrobić zanim ostatecznie zakończysz budowę. No i to, co zawsze najbardziej wszystkich interesuje - ostateczne koszty domu do zamieszkania.



Nie wiem czy uda mi się wygospodarować wystarczająco dużo czasu aby opisać wszystko od samego początku. Jak tylko dobrnę do końca ( jestem na etapie wykończenia) to chętnie podzielę się doświadczeniem. Wiem jednak z całą pewnością ,że duża niespodzianka mnie nie spotka bo większość prac jest uwzględniona w wycenie, spodziewam się jedynie korekty co do pewnych elementów wyposażenia i instalacji, w trakcie miałem kilka pomysłów i będę chciałem je zrealizować.

----------


## M ANDRZEJ

> Aż 4 razy byłeś na budowie... no nie wiem, gratulować, czy współczuć. Jeśli zrobili jakieś babole, to dowiesz się o nich po zamieszkaniu, czasem może to trochę trwać, zanim wykryjesz usterki. I obym się mylił. Wykonawca zrobi tak, żeby się nie narobić, a uzgodnienia... wyglądają pięknie 
> No i zapytam jeszcze - w czym możesz pomóc, skoro praktycznie swojej budowy nie widziałeś?
> Sorki za sarkazm. Powodzenia.


Wszystko kwestią zaufania, parę ładnych lat spędziłem na różnych budowach i wiem doskonale, że jeśli się nie znasz to możesz patrzeć na ręce i tak nie zobaczysz tego co istotne. Gdybym nie miał komfortu współpracy z wykonawcą, który swoją reputacją firmuje to co robi na pewno był bym codziennie na budowie. Tylko wtedy jaki sens zlecania komuś budowy od A do Z może od razu zrobić to samemu ?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bowess

Zatem z niecierpliwością czekam końca budowy. I przede wszystkim podania ostatecznych kosztów, bo z Twojego ostatniego posta wychodzi mi, że sam jeszcze nie wiesz, jaka dokładnie to będzie kwota. Miło, że usunąłeś reklamę firmy - jeżeli okaże się, że ich oferta naprawdę jest dobra i skierowana do osób z mniejszym portfelem, to na pewno na priv odezwą się forumowicze z pytaniami, kto wykonał Twój dom.

Piszesz, że wykańczasz. To ważny detal, bo czytając ofertę na stronie widziałam, że w cenie jest i malowanie na biało i płytki podłogowe (do 35zł za m2, ale są). Czyli wyszło mi, że w pokojach pozostaje tylko wnieść meble, ewentualnie walnąć tu i ówdzie tapetę lub kolor na ścianach. Są to istotne szczegóły, dlatego mile widziany dziennik z opisem, co w standardzie, co chciałeś ponad to i ile ostatecznie kosztuje taki luksus, bo w końcu budowa systemem zleconym jest takim trochę luksusem.

----------


## artix1

Drogi Andrzeju wybacz ale Twój pierwszy post brzmiał jak pieśń pochwalna firmy z linku, który podałeś. "Większość projektów najeżona jest błędami, architekci nie operują w świecie kosztów tylko tworzą formy estetyczne i funkcjonalne - rozwiązani i technologie kopiuj wklej z poprzedniego projektu. Miałem w życiu kilka w ręku. Chcesz zbudować dom i nie przepłacić znajdź myślącego wykonawcę." Tu się oczywiście muszę zgodzić. Błędy, a czasami idiotyzmy projektowe potrafią skutecznie zdemolować nerwy i podnieść koszty inwestycji. Niemniej jednak posiadająć myślącego i świadomego kierownika budowy,  komunikującego się z ekipą i inwestorem bez większych problemów eliminuje się wykryte błędy. Nie mogę sobie wyobrazić sytuacji , w której firma za moje ciężko zarobione pieniądze buduje mój wymarzony dom, a ja zjawiam się tylko 4 razy i oglądam ukończone już poszczególne etapy. Ja wiem i wszyscy wiedzą, że budowlańcy starają się iść na skróty i po najmniejszej lini oporu. Wszystkie ukryte "kwiatki" wyjdą już po zamieszkaniu. Nie mówię tu o płytkach w łazience czy farbie na suficie. Izolacje, ocieplenia, mostki cieplne, dokładność montażu, instalacje niewidoczne dla oka zalane posadzką czy ukryte w ścianach. Oczywiście problemy mogą być ale nie muszą czego oczywiście Tobie z całego serca życzę  :big grin: . 
  Pozdrawiam

----------


## DJMazi

Artix co do flaszeczki to jak już domek będzie stał i będzie można w nim zamieszkać to oczywiście zapraszam  :smile: 
Nie rzucam słów na wiatr więc będziesz moim pierwszym gościem z forum  :smile: 
Napisz do mnie nr gg mam kilka pytań o ile wiadomo używasz bo to powoli zanikający komunikator  :big grin:

----------


## M ANDRZEJ

> Drogi Andrzeju wybacz ale Twój pierwszy post brzmiał jak pieśń pochwalna firmy z linku, który podałeś. "Większość projektów najeżona jest błędami, architekci nie operują w świecie kosztów tylko tworzą formy estetyczne i funkcjonalne - rozwiązani i technologie kopiuj wklej z poprzedniego projektu. Miałem w życiu kilka w ręku. Chcesz zbudować dom i nie przepłacić znajdź myślącego wykonawcę." Tu się oczywiście muszę zgodzić. Błędy, a czasami idiotyzmy projektowe potrafią skutecznie zdemolować nerwy i podnieść koszty inwestycji. Niemniej jednak posiadająć myślącego i świadomego kierownika budowy,  komunikującego się z ekipą i inwestorem bez większych problemów eliminuje się wykryte błędy. Nie mogę sobie wyobrazić sytuacji , w której firma za moje ciężko zarobione pieniądze buduje mój wymarzony dom, a ja zjawiam się tylko 4 razy i oglądam ukończone już poszczególne etapy. Ja wiem i wszyscy wiedzą, że budowlańcy starają się iść na skróty i po najmniejszej lini oporu. Wszystkie ukryte "kwiatki" wyjdą już po zamieszkaniu. Nie mówię tu o płytkach w łazience czy farbie na suficie. Izolacje, ocieplenia, mostki cieplne, dokładność montażu, instalacje niewidoczne dla oka zalane posadzką czy ukryte w ścianach. Oczywiście problemy mogą być ale nie muszą czego oczywiście Tobie z całego serca życzę . 
>   Pozdrawiam


Cieszę się, że koniec końców osiągamy kompromis, oczywiście moje zaufanie do  wykonawcy jest zbiegiem indywidualnych uwarunkowań i jako takie nie powinno być  roztrząsane .  Mój post miał na celu skłonić szanownych forumowiczów do zastanowienia i dyskusji  czy rzeczywiście budowa z wykonawcą jest faktycznie luksusem.  Jeśli weźmiemy pod uwagę fakt, że jeśli będziemy zlecać poszczególne etapy  oddzielnym firmą czy ekipom, możemy spokojnie przyjąć że każda z nich będzie się starała jak najszybciej wykonać swoją część pracy, często idąc jak napisałeś na skróty, bo jak to się mówi  - jak problem wyjdzie to nas już tu nie będzie( popularne powiedzonko wielu budowlańców) bez obrazy dla profesjonalistów. W tym układzie to inwestor staje się elementem kluczowym koordynującym poszczególne elementy tak by nie dopuścić do powstania błędów wykonawczych, tylko czy mamy do tego odpowiednią ilość wiedzy, czy kierownik budowy okaże się wystarczająco spostrzegawczy i przewidujący? Czy wreszcie znajdziemy wystarczająco dużo czasu aby dopiąć wszystko na ostatni guzik. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## DJMazi

Tu nie ma się co kłócić jesteśmy po to by sobie pomagać i wymienaić się doświadczeniami !
Ja uważam że z dobrą organizacją można postawić domek za 200 000 tys zł.
Piszcie jak chcecie wiadomo cudów nie wybudujesz ale jest to realne, i nie musisz od razu mieć nie wiadomo czego wystarczy aby było ciepło rodzinne i można powiedzieć siedząc z żoną  " DOM TO JEST NASZ DOM"
A reszta idzie na inny plan  :wink: 
Miłej niedzieli  :smile:  !

----------


## A***wi*

Ja mam bardzo podobne zdanie,zreszta tak na dobrą sprawe to przecież wszystko zależy od tego o jakiej powierzchni domu mówimy, im większa tym trudniej będzie zmieścić się w kwocie 200tyś zł.

----------


## artix1

> W tym układzie to inwestor staje się elementem kluczowym koordynującym poszczególne elementy tak by nie dopuścić do powstania błędów wykonawczych, tylko czy mamy do tego odpowiednią ilość wiedzy, czy kierownik budowy okaże się wystarczająco spostrzegawczy i przewidujący? Czy wreszcie znajdziemy wystarczająco dużo czasu aby dopiąć wszystko na ostatni guzik.


. Zgadzam się w całej rozciągłości :yes: . Musimy brać poprawkę na wiedzę i zaangażowanie kierownika oraz na ten sam zestaw ze strony ekipy. Szanowny kieras potrafi zjawić się łaskawie tylko 3-4 razy. Co do wiedzy inwestora myślę, że podstawowa musi być :yes: . Z autopsji wiem, że trzeba być o krok przed murarzami. Moje "MacGivery"miały różne fantastyczne pomysły, które systematycznie torpedowałem :big grin: . Budowa domu przez jedną firmę od A-Z też jest fajną sprawą. Wiązary dachowe do mojego pałacu wykonała firma, która zbudowała dom szkietetowy mojemu koledze (pracuje za granicą). Podpisał umowę, zapłacił zaliczkę i odebrał klucze do gotowej chałupy. Mieszka w niej już dwa lata i jest bardzo zadowolony. Także widzę, że można i tak. Ja osobiście wolę widzieć co w worku siedzi.  :yes: .
 Co do tytułowych 200 tysiaków za dom, pewnie, że można. Mały metraż, prosta bryła budynku (wykusza, balkony, lukarny i inne bzdety- jakbym wygrał w totka pewnie bym je miał :big grin: ) i spory nakład własnej pracy. Posiadanie wujka, szwagra, kolegi lub żony nie bojącej się o zniszczenie świeżo polakierowanych tipsów jest tu dodatkowym i istotnym atutem.  Zaoszczędzone w ten sposób fundusze można spokojnie przeznaczyć na "odpowiednie" materiały, dodatkowe ocieplenie i cieplejsze okna. Nie chcemy, żeby tanie okazało się drogie w eksploatacji. Zapomniałbym o koniecznej rezerwie finansowej na kręgarza i psychologa. Na 100% się przyda  :big grin: . Udanej budowy  :yes:

----------


## margaretta81

Potrzebuję pomocy. Już kilka razy zmieniałam koncepcję dot. projektu domu, między innymi ze względu na zmiany adaptacyjne w projekcie, które generowałyby duże koszty. teraz stoję przed dylematem, projekt hiacynt http://www.archdom.pl/hiacynt.htm, czy projekt dom w pięknotkach http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4fe47b5417c5a. Oba są super i nie byłoby w nich prawie żadnych zmian, ale... zależy mi żeby mieć ładny stół do jadalni, w przypadku projektu hiacynt nie byłoby problemu ale czy w tym drugim się takowy zmieści? tego już nie jestem pewna, no chyba żeby nie robić tego przedłużenia w kuchni (blatu) to wówczas chyba tak, zresztą taki i tak mi sie nie podoba, więc niczego bym nie żałowała. Mój budżet to max 300tys. Praca własna na dzień dzisiejszy to: biały montaż, malowanie, układanie płytek podłogowych i ściennych, układanie paneli, ocieplenie poddasza wełną plus karton gips i malowanie. Niestety na tym koniec, elewacji mąż się nawet nie ruszy bo się boi, że coś źle zrobi (nigdy nie miał z tym styczności i nawet nie wie co z czym się je), stan do ssz plus instalacje, tynki, za to też musimy zapłacić. Ogrzewanie gaz ziemny. Wydaje mi się, że oba projekty będą generować podobne koszty? No chyba że się mylę, to proszę poprawcie mnie. Inaczej zwariuję od szukania odpowiedniego domu :wink:  Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## HenoK

> . Musimy brać poprawkę na wiedzę i zaangażowanie kierownika oraz na ten sam zestaw ze strony ekipy. Szanowny kieras potrafi zjawić się łaskawie tylko 3-4 razy.


Dużo zależy jaką część z tych 200 tys. zł przeznaczysz na wynagrodzenie dla kierownika budowy. Niektórzy uważają, że 0,5% z tej kwoty to i tak za dużo, a oczekują cudów.

----------


## Crazy

W Hiacyncie to stół w jadalni się zmieści, ale gdzie powiesisz telewizor? Chyba ze na tej ściance miedzy pokojem dziennym a holem, ale wtedy nie widzę jak można ustawić jakieś kanapy. W pięknotkach nie duży stół się zmieści, chociaż będzie trochę przeszkadzał przy wychodzeniu przez drzwi balkonowe.

----------


## HenoK

> ...ale gdzie powiesisz telewizor?


Czy to jest rzeczywiście najważniejszy element w domu za 200 tys. zł ?

----------


## margaretta81

w hiacyncie telewizor będzie na ścianie obok kominka a kanapa na środku pokoju, kominek lekko przesune w prawo. Stół za kanapa, jedno okno balkonowe będzie zrobione jako zwykle okno, z kolei w pieknotkach okno balkonowe między kuchnia a salonem będzie zwykłym oknem z uwagi na brak miejsca na taras, 
on będzie z tylu.

----------


## DJMazi

Ostatnio chodziłem po meblowym i ładne stoły są 6 osobowe roskładane dodatkowe 2 blaty co daje nam dodatkowo 4 osoby  :smile: 
może o tym pomyśleć trzeba  :wink:  co do projektu to 2 wydaje mi się bardziej fajna  :smile:  wiadomo każdy ma swoje zdanie  :wink: 
Zobacz na http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m22b1f7488fb4b
Taki będę budował planuję się zmieścić w 240 tys i jest to realne.
Do waszego projektu 300 tys powinno starczyć jeśli mąż zrobi sporo rzeczy sam to nie widzę problemu.
Koszt jaki można przewidzieć bez instalacji ale ściany fundamenty dach (ceramika) okna w dobrej cenie całość to ok 180 tys 
Nie biorę go z palca gdyż takie koszty zapłacił kolego który do SSZ bez instalacji palca nie włożył.
Wiadomo może być 200 tys zależy od kosztów ekip budowlanych i materiałów. Ja sam mam z tym nie mały dylemat.
POWODZENIA  :smile:  !

PS : YTONG drogi są dobre BK po lepszej cenie i podobne parametry bo jak dojdzie ci docieplenie to wiadomo że inna sprawa.

----------


## margaretta81

To prawda, oczywiście Rozwazam dachowke cementowa zamiast ceramicznej, ale jeszcze nie wiem jaką jest różnica cenie. W kosztorysie jest brany pod uwagę yotong, dla mnie to drogie rozwiązanie, ale na tym aż tak dużo nie zaoszczędze. Jednak zawsze coś.

----------


## DJMazi

Każde rozwiązanie dobre nie koniecznie drogie robi oszczędności,
BK - masz H+H , Termalica , solbet itd. byle by też nie dać jakiegoś syf. na ścianę bo to nie robota i żadna oszczędność.
Możecie popytać w składach budowlanych pobliskich co zaproponują za jaką cenę. Może dostaniecie Ytonga w dobrej cenie ? nigdy nie wiadomo.
Ja tak zrobiłem i już mam ustaloną Termalice z klejem w dobrej cenie  :wink: 

Z mojego założenia jakie sobie postanowiłem :
W budowie domu nie oszczędzam na elementach których wymiana, poprawki kosztować mnie będą więcej jak materiał.
Bo w domu po SSZ zawsze możesz już inaczej dać instalacje zrobić inne płytki itd a fundamenty i ściany dach na tym nie oszczędzam a wręcz dam więcej aby było już dobrze na lata ! Oczywiście jak mogę kupić BK taniej i dobry to czemu by nie mieć w kieszeni 2000-3000 tys zł  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Kiedy kupowałam swoją cementową, to różnica w cenie samej dachówki w porównaniu do ceramicznej była niewielka, ale już gąsiory, dachówki krańcowe i wszelakie akcesoria były dużo droższe.

Wygodniejszy i lepiej rozplanowany wydaje mi się Hiacynt. Jedyny minus to schody zabiegowe. No ale za to ma ustawniejszy salon, lepiej rozplanowaną kuchnię, prostokątne sypialnie, i łazienka na poddaszu jest na tym samym poziomie, co wszystkie sypialnie.

----------


## margaretta81

Dziękuję za wszystkie uwagi, są bardzo cenne. Nie ukrywam, że nadal nie wiem który, więc przespie sie z tym jeszcze kilka dni :smile: .

----------


## DJMazi

I o to właśnie chodzi przespać się z tym wypisać za i przeciw i samo się nasunie projekt jaki będzie najlepszy.
Ja wybierając projekt miałem z góry założenia na których nam najbardziej zależało.
Dziś już projekt nie zmienię jedynie wprowadzę w nim poprawki które naszym zdaniem będą dobre dla mojej rodziny.
Miłego Dnia  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

margaretta81- nie wiem jak się na to zapatrujesz, ale w obu projektach zlikwidowałbym jedne wyjście na dwór( do wyboru). Przy takiej niewielkiej powierzchni drzwi i to podwójne zabierają cenne miejsce. Wywal te, które uważasz za zbędne. Oszczędzisz miejsce i pieniądze.
Mnie "bardziej" pasowałby Hiacynt, bo ma schody na poddasze w holu- nikt nie musi kręcić się po salonie, żeby wejść na górę.

----------


## margaretta81

DEZET, nie dość, że na dole zlikwiduję jedne, tzn zamienię na zwykłe okno to na pewno i u góry takich okien mieć nie będę. Nie chcę i nie wyobrażam sobie pokoju mojej 2 letniej córeczki z oknem balkonowym. Powoli przekonuję się jednak do domu w pięknotkach - chociaż nie podjęłam jeszcze ostatecznej decyzji. Dlaczego? Powód, duża ilość schowków u góry, dwie garderoby, i schowek obok łazienki, który przekształciłabym w pralnię, wydaje mi się, że taki układ poddasza jest bardzo funkcjonalny. Sama wiem, ile rzeczy jest mieszkaniu i jak brakuje miejsc na takie różne pierdoły. Dwa pokoje bardzo ustawne, duże, wysoka ścianka kolankowa 127cm, pokoje będą przestronne. Na dole... hm, na szczęście schody są w takim miejscu, że myślę, że na taki kompromis mogłabym pójść.Zdaję sobie sprawę, że będę musiała dużo w nie zainwestować (tzn na pewno więcej niż na żelbetowe, jakie są w hiacyncie, które na początek mogłabym obłożyć wykładziną i zrobić w późniejszym okresie), aby były ozdobą salonu. Ale nie wszystko na raz. Mam swoje meble w mieszaniu, sprzęt rtv, agd, łóżko i inne pierdoły. Jak większość powolutku coś się zrobi. A Hiacynt, nadal może mi namieszać :big grin: . No ale co ja się będę rozpisywać... :wink:  jeszcze na 100 nie podjęłam decyzji. to bardzo trudne, a ile przede mną, szok! :smile:

----------


## artix1

> Dużo zależy jaką część z tych 200 tys. zł przeznaczysz na wynagrodzenie dla kierownika budowy. Niektórzy uważają, że 0,5% z tej kwoty to i tak za dużo, a oczekują cudów.


. Tys prowda panie kolego. Dom domowi nierówny. Konstrukcja mojej chałupy jest równie skomplikowana jak budowa cepa i dlatego po odbiorze zapłacę tylko 1 tysiąc złociszy za kierowanie budową :big grin: . Ta cena oczywiście po znajomości, koleżanka robiła adaptację, załatwiła wszystkie papiery, a leniwy inwestor tylko odebrał pozwolenie na budowę i dziennik pokładowy :yes: . Nie uważam żeby cena powinna w jakiś szczególny sposób wpływać na jakość nadzoru  budowy. Otrzymując dane wynagrodzenie, kierownik zobowiązuje się do pilnowania czy poszczególne etapy budowy wykonywane są zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną i zdrowym rozsądkiem co potwierdza wpisami w dzienniku budowy i za to bierze odpowiedzialność. Po to się uczył i po to robił sobie uprawnienia. Podejmując się danego zlecenia za mniejsze pieniądze nie może robić inwestorowi "łachy ", że przyjedzie na plac boju dwa lub pięć razy więcej niż sobie zaplanował. Czy drogo musi oznaczać dobrze? Może ale nie zawsze musi. Czy wszyscy naprawiamy nasze furki w ASO? Nie, bo drogo i bardzo często niewiedza i cwaniactwo serwisów demoluje nasz portwel i nasze nerwy.  :yes: . Jak wycenić pracę kierasa? Metraż x ileś złociszy? Procent od środków na budowę czy rodzaj projektu +region polski x znowu ileś złotówek?. Trzy tysiące to dużo, ale jak ktoś chce zapłacić taką sumę to nie ma problemu. Rozsądek i wyczucie sytuacji z obu stron barykady mile widziane  :big grin:

----------


## DJMazi

A tak prawdę mówiąc jakie są koszty elektryka i hydraulika na 130m2
Ktoś może coś o tym napisać ?

----------


## Kwitko

My za trochę mniejszy metraż 115 m2 hydraulikowi  (woda, co, kotłownia) płaciliśmy prawie 5 tys. zł.

----------


## bowess

Elektryk jeden w naszym miasteczku za tej wielkości dom bierze 5 tysięcy. U nas większość rozprowadził mąż, a elektryk za uziom, spięcie rozdzielni i wpięcie tam paru jakichś bebechów, które dla nas zakupił, wziął 1300zł. Nie pamiętam niestety ile kosztowały konkretnie te cośki, a ile robocizna, więc podaję łącznie.

----------


## DJMazi

Chciałem wiedzieć orientacyjnie co i jak  :smile:

----------


## artix1

*DJMazi*, jak już mister elektryk zabierze się za to za co bierze pieniąchy, niech kupuje przewody produkowane w naszym pięknym kraju. Kolega pracuje w tym fachu i nie kupuje egzotycznych i tańszych zamienników. Niech miedź w przewodach będzie miedzią  :yes: . Tak dla pewności i bezpieczeństwa. Za domek o którym piszesz bierze min 4500. Oczywiscie instalacja może także kosztować 20 lub 30 tys. Jak bedziesz chciał mieć "50" róznych obwodów z jakimś inteligentnym sterowaniem to możesz wtopić sporo kaski. Ale to już sport ekstremalny. Koło 5tys za normalną instalacje spokojnie wystarczy :yes: .

----------


## Kwiatki2

> A tak prawdę mówiąc jakie są koszty elektryka i hydraulika na 130m2
> Ktoś może coś o tym napisać ?



artix ma rację, wszystko zależy od tego skąd jesteś i ile w rejonie elektrycy biorą od pkt-u, a wiadomo że im więcej włączników, gniazdek będziesz chciał mieć w pomieszczeniach, tym więcej pkt i kasy

----------


## CodeSnipper

Uffff, przeczytałem całość! A jak przeczytałem, to założyłem dziennik, bo tez uważam że dom za 200 tysięcy to nie mrzonka, oczywiście z wkładem własnej roboty. Oj będe miał teraz dużo pytań  :wink:

----------


## desmear

> DEZET, nie dość, że na dole zlikwiduję jedne, tzn zamienię na zwykłe okno to na pewno i u góry takich okien mieć nie będę. Nie chcę i nie wyobrażam sobie pokoju mojej 2 letniej córeczki z oknem balkonowym.


jak Twoja córka trochę podrośnie to też nie będzie sobie wprost mogła wyobrazić, że zlikwidowałaś jej okno robiąc z pokoju celę. No chyba, że ma mieć tam ciemnię fotograficzną ?

----------


## DEZET

> jak Twoja córka trochę podrośnie to też nie będzie sobie wprost mogła wyobrazić, że zlikwidowałaś jej okno robiąc z pokoju celę. No chyba, że ma mieć tam ciemnię fotograficzną ?


Chyba coś niedoczytane- zamiana okna balkonowego na zwykłe- to więzienie?

----------


## Aedifico

> . Tys prowda panie kolego. Dom domowi nierówny. Konstrukcja mojej chałupy jest równie skomplikowana jak budowa cepa i dlatego po odbiorze zapłacę tylko 1 tysiąc złociszy za kierowanie budową. Ta cena oczywiście po znajomości, koleżanka robiła adaptację, załatwiła wszystkie papiery, a leniwy inwestor tylko odebrał pozwolenie na budowę i dziennik pokładowy. Nie uważam żeby cena powinna w jakiś szczególny sposób wpływać na jakość nadzoru  budowy. Otrzymując dane wynagrodzenie, kierownik zobowiązuje się do pilnowania czy poszczególne etapy budowy wykonywane są zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną i zdrowym rozsądkiem co potwierdza wpisami w dzienniku budowy i za to bierze odpowiedzialność. Po to się uczył i po to robił sobie uprawnienia. Podejmując się danego zlecenia za mniejsze pieniądze nie może robić inwestorowi "łachy ", że przyjedzie na plac boju dwa lub pięć razy więcej niż sobie zaplanował. Czy drogo musi oznaczać dobrze? Może ale nie zawsze musi. Czy wszyscy naprawiamy nasze furki w ASO? Nie, bo drogo i bardzo często niewiedza i cwaniactwo serwisów demoluje nasz portwel i nasze nerwy. . Jak wycenić pracę kierasa? Metraż x ileś złociszy? Procent od środków na budowę czy rodzaj projektu +region polski x znowu ileś złotówek?. Trzy tysiące to dużo, ale jak ktoś chce zapłacić taką sumę to nie ma problemu. Rozsądek i wyczucie sytuacji z obu stron barykady mile widziane


Kolega będzie swoją koleżankę ciągał po sądach?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Kiedy kupowałam swoją cementową, to różnica w cenie samej dachówki w porównaniu do ceramicznej była niewielka, ale już gąsiory, dachówki krańcowe i wszelakie akcesoria były dużo droższe.


Mam cementówkę z Braasa. Za ceramiczną było 3k dopłaty (komplet). Z braku kasy (buduję bez kredytu) wybrałem tańszą.

----------


## bowess

No i u nas też Braas na dachu.  :smile:  Taką mieliśmy zaproponowaną w projekcie i taka została.

Jeszcze odniosę się do likwidacji okien do podłogi. Oczywiście dużo zależy od planowanego umeblowania pomieszczeń, rodzaju ogrzewania (pod oknem tradycyjne miejsce dla grzejnika  :smile:  ), ale jeżeli w pomieszczeniu ma być wystarczająco jasno, to powierzchnia otworu musi korespondować z powierzchnią podłogi i stroną świata. Przy rezygnacji z okien połaciowych, okno w szczycie powinno być spore.
My mamy portfenetry na poddaszu, u dzieci (1,5 i 3,5) też. Barierka na zewnątrz jest wymagana przepisami.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Najważniejsze, to obrócić dom do słońca (u mnie niestety jest źle). Można było to lekko poprawić montując okna w kuchni i salonie do podłogi. Dziś bym tak zrobił. Ponadto powiększyłbym okna na poddaszu od strony południowo-wschodniej.
Nie mam okien dzielonych. Wyjątek stanowi salon od północno-zachodniej strony.
Mój dom kosztował na razie około 100-110k. Tak na oko. Musiałbym podliczyć rachunki.

----------


## artix1

> Kolega będzie swoją koleżankę ciągał po sądach?


. W jakim celu? Wszystkie spory załatwiam polubownie. Nigdy nie musiałem biegać po sądach i obym nie musiał. Nadzorowałem wszystkie prace budowlane osobiście. W tym celu poświęciłem dwa miesiące swojego  urlopu. Poziom mojej wiedzy w zupełności pozwala na nadzór budowlany. Nie jestem ekspertem ale z racji wykonywanego zawodu jestem dobrze zorientowany w temacie. Kierownik był mi potrzebny do załatwienia  spraw formalnych. Zakładasz kolego, że pozwoliłem sobie na spartolenie konstrukcji mojej chałupy i teraz będę na siłę szukał winnych? Najpierw kierownik, później murarze? Przed takimi sytuacjami zabezpieczam się szczegółową umową . Jeżeli coś jest ustalane słownie liczę się z ryzykiem. Jak dotąd odbyło się bez większych problemów. Wszystkie dziwne pomysły budowlańców korygowałem na bierząco (opisane w dzienniku). Za bardzo szanuję swoje ciężko zarobione pieniądze (buduję bez kredytu) żeby dać się  wydy..ć przez "specjalistów." :big grin: . 
 Po skończeniu SSO wszystkie fuszerki będę zgłaszał w prokuraturze. Ups, donosy inwestora na inwestora? Postaram się nie wejść w kolizję z prawem. Jak coś spartolę pójdę siedzieć  :big grin:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Z opisów tu na forum , można śmiało dojść do wniosku, że KB występują tylko w roli przybijających pieczątki.

----------


## desmear

> Chyba coś niedoczytane- zamiana okna balkonowego na zwykłe- to więzienie?


okna nie poszerzy, bo nie ma gdzie, więc zmniejszy je tylko od dołu. jakby nie patrzeć, zaciemni pokój. nie bardzo rozumiem, obiekcji dotyczących okna balkonowego w pokoju dziecka.

----------


## bowess

> okna nie poszerzy, bo nie ma gdzie, więc zmniejszy je tylko od dołu. jakby nie patrzeć, zaciemni pokój. nie bardzo rozumiem, obiekcji dotyczących okna balkonowego w pokoju dziecka.


Pełno poodciskanych lepkich palców i elementów dziecięcej twarzy na szybie.  :big grin:

----------


## Aedifico

> . W jakim celu? Wszystkie spory załatwiam polubownie. Nigdy nie musiałem biegać po sądach i obym nie musiał. Nadzorowałem wszystkie prace budowlane osobiście. W tym celu poświęciłem dwa miesiące swojego  urlopu. Poziom mojej wiedzy w zupełności pozwala na nadzór budowlany. Nie jestem ekspertem ale z racji wykonywanego zawodu jestem dobrze zorientowany w temacie. Kierownik był mi potrzebny do załatwienia  spraw formalnych. Zakładasz kolego, że pozwoliłem sobie na spartolenie konstrukcji mojej chałupy i teraz będę na siłę szukał winnych? Najpierw kierownik, później murarze? Przed takimi sytuacjami zabezpieczam się szczegółową umową . Jeżeli coś jest ustalane słownie liczę się z ryzykiem. Jak dotąd odbyło się bez większych problemów. Wszystkie dziwne pomysły budowlańców korygowałem na bierząco (opisane w dzienniku). Za bardzo szanuję swoje ciężko zarobione pieniądze (buduję bez kredytu) żeby dać się  wydy..ć przez "specjalistów.". 
>  Po skończeniu SSO wszystkie fuszerki będę zgłaszał w prokuraturze. Ups, donosy inwestora na inwestora? Postaram się nie wejść w kolizję z prawem. Jak coś spartolę pójdę siedzieć


Szanuję Twoją pracę ale nadal uprawiasz hipokryzję, pisząc:




> Otrzymując dane wynagrodzenie, kierownik zobowiązuje się do pilnowania czy poszczególne etapy budowy wykonywane są zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną i zdrowym rozsądkiem co potwierdza wpisami w dzienniku budowy i za to bierze odpowiedzialność.


To jak to jest ,że Twoja Pani Kierownik zobowiązała się a później ją wyręczasz i rozgrzeszasz? Niby się kolega zna ale co jeśli się trochę jednak nie zna a koleżanka prowadziła budowę nie prowadząc jej i dlaczego kolega dzieli kierowników znajomych ,którzy mogą lesserować i kolega to lesserstwo promuje i nieznajomych ,których należy ścigać po sądach? Jak to jest?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Lepiej dopilnować samemu. Wyjdzie tak jak ma, mniej nerwów i taniej niż ciąganie po sądach.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> okna nie poszerzy, bo nie ma gdzie, więc zmniejszy je tylko od dołu. jakby nie patrzeć, zaciemni pokój. nie bardzo rozumiem, obiekcji dotyczących okna balkonowego w pokoju dziecka.


Jak nie ma gdzie?
Wstawić sam wkład.
Chyba przesadziłem  :sad:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> . W jakim celu? Wszystkie spory załatwiam polubownie. Nigdy nie musiałem biegać po sądach i obym nie musiał. Nadzorowałem wszystkie prace budowlane osobiście. W tym celu poświęciłem dwa miesiące swojego  urlopu. Poziom mojej wiedzy w zupełności pozwala na nadzór budowlany. Nie jestem ekspertem ale z racji wykonywanego zawodu jestem dobrze zorientowany w temacie. Kierownik był mi potrzebny do załatwienia  spraw formalnych. Zakładasz kolego, że pozwoliłem sobie na spartolenie konstrukcji mojej chałupy i teraz będę na siłę szukał winnych? Najpierw kierownik, później murarze? Przed takimi sytuacjami zabezpieczam się szczegółową umową . Jeżeli coś jest ustalane słownie liczę się z ryzykiem. Jak dotąd odbyło się bez większych problemów. Wszystkie dziwne pomysły budowlańców korygowałem na bierząco (opisane w dzienniku). Za bardzo szanuję swoje ciężko zarobione pieniądze (buduję bez kredytu) żeby dać się  wydy..ć przez "specjalistów.". 
> 
>  Po skończeniu SSO wszystkie fuszerki będę zgłaszał w prokuraturze. Ups, donosy inwestora na inwestora? Postaram się nie wejść w kolizję z prawem. Jak coś spartolę pójdę siedzieć


U mnie do końca budowy przewiduję tylko elektryka. Reszta we własnym zakresie  :smile: 
Chyba że wygram w totolotka, wtedy dam się popisać "fachowcom".

----------


## artix1

> U mnie do końca budowy przewiduję tylko elektryka. Reszta we własnym zakresie 
> Chyba że wygram w totolotka, wtedy dam się popisać "fachowcom".


 Jedziemy na tym samym wózku :yes: . Naprawdę chciałbym płacić i patrzeć jak się ładnie robi ale zwyczajnie mnie na to nie stać. Będe tyrał jak wół roboczy ale bez bagażu kredytowego na karku do samej starości  :big grin: . Jeszcze sporo roboty zostało ale co sie nie zrobi jak się zrobi :big grin:

----------


## artix1

> Szanuję Twoją pracę ale nadal uprawiasz hipokryzję, pisząc:
> To jak to jest ,że Twoja Pani Kierownik zobowiązała się a później ją wyręczasz i rozgrzeszasz? Niby się kolega zna ale co jeśli się trochę jednak nie zna a koleżanka prowadziła budowę nie prowadząc jej i dlaczego kolega dzieli kierowników znajomych ,którzy mogą lesserować i kolega to lesserstwo promuje i nieznajomych ,których należy ścigać po sądach? Jak to jest?


 "Lesserowanie" mojej KG był moim indywidualnym wyborem i indywidualnym przypadkiem. Zrobiłem to tylko dzięki wcześniejszej znajomości i obustronnym zaufaniu. Nigdy bym się nie zdecydował na taki układ z kierownikiem z tzw. łapanki. Nie jestem kamikadze. Gdzie napisałem o nieznajomych, których należy ścigać po sądach? Ilu inwestorom ktoś podbił odbiór elektryki, instalcji co czy komina? Łapka w górę!

----------


## DJMazi

Dziś dostałem wycenę firmy nr 2 która jest dla mnie faworytem i już widziałem ich budowy.
Robią swoją robotę dobrze.

SSO  32 TYS
SSZ  14 TYS
Łącznie koszty u nich : 46tys.
Do negocjacji. Myślę że po dobrych negocjacjach udami się dojść do 40tys.


Jeszcze kwestia dokładnego omówienia jakie dokładnie prace będą wchodziły w ten skład.
Choć jak rozmawiałem z szefem to całość wiadomo bez instalacji i tynków.
Tego nie robią mają polecane ekipy.
Szef budowy załatwia mi materiały jakie chcę i co chcę po atrakcyjnych cenach bezpośrednie faktury na mnie.
Co mnie bardzo cieszy i to rozwiązanie mi się podoba.

----------


## artix1

"Szanuję Twoją pracę ale nadal uprawiasz hipokryzję, pisząc:
 Otrzymując dane wynagrodzenie, kierownik zobowiązuje się do pilnowania czy poszczególne etapy budowy wykonywane są zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną i zdrowym rozsądkiem co potwierdza wpisami w dzienniku budowy i za to bierze odpowiedzialność. "  
*Aedifico* Wkleiłeś wycinek posta o wynagrodzeniach KG. Nie baw się w politykę i wolne media. Chwytamy delikwenta za język i walimy między oczy z armaty. Mój tekst, z którym się zgadzam i popieram dotyczy stawek za pracę kierownika budowy. Tysiąc za mało, trzy za dużo dwa też nie dobrze. Poczytaj ze zrozumieniem i przemyśl, a myślę, że przeznasz mi rację. Nie podciągaj pod to mojego przypadku (precedens bo tak chciałem). Pozdrawiam

----------


## kroni

jutro ściągnięcie humusu.cholera,zaczyna się. :Evil:   po roku papierów wreszcie zobacze rezultaty.

----------


## Aedifico

> "Lesserowanie" mojej KG był moim indywidualnym wyborem i indywidualnym przypadkiem. Zrobiłem to tylko dzięki wcześniejszej znajomości i obustronnym zaufaniu. Nigdy bym się nie zdecydował na taki układ z kierownikiem z tzw. łapanki. Nie jestem kamikadze. Gdzie napisałem o nieznajomych, których należy ścigać po sądach? Ilu inwestorom ktoś podbił odbiór elektryki, instalcji co czy komina? Łapka w górę!


Kolega ma chyba kłopoty z pamięcią:




> Otrzymując dane wynagrodzenie, kierownik zobowiązuje się do pilnowania czy poszczególne etapy budowy wykonywane są zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną i zdrowym rozsądkiem co potwierdza wpisami w dzienniku budowy i za to bierze odpowiedzialność. Po to się uczył i po to robił sobie uprawnienia. Podejmując się danego zlecenia za mniejsze pieniądze nie może robić inwestorowi "łachy ", że przyjedzie na plac boju dwa lub pięć razy więcej niż sobie zaplanował.


Nie można być alkoholikiem i wprowadzać prohibicję dla innych. Innymi słowy nie można pouczać innych jak mają robić samemu tego nie robiąc.

Ja jestem za likwidacją funkcji KB w bud. jednorodzinnym albo jak najbardziej za ściganiem tych,którzy psują rynek za 1000 zł i nic nie robienie. Doprowadzi to do eliminacji nieuczciwych,niewykonujących należycie swej funkcji KB, wzrost ceny za usługę do takiego poziomu aby się opłacał tym,którzy robią to uczciwie. Izba Architektów wprowadziła minimalne honoraria, wprowadzi Izba inżynieroó i po kłopocie.

http://www.izbaarchitektow.pl/pliki/...tekta-2002.pdf



Podsumowując sami inwestorzy psują rynek właśnie KB za 1000 zł co nic nie robią później  się dziwiąc ,że tak jest a nie inaczej.

Notabene jak Adwokat bierze za godzinę pracy 1000 zł wielkiego oburzenia nie widzę...

----------


## maq73

aedifico
Z twoim podejściem to ja się zapytam co ty robisz w wątku dom za 200k.
Wprowadźmy tez płace minimalne dla murarzy, tynkarzy, hydraulików, cieśli itp. ale nie takie po 5pln na godzine jak się teraz czasem płaci, co będą paproki psuły rynek.
Tylko wtedy zmienimy w  tytule wątku 200 na 400. Dlatego powiem waść że bzdury wypisujesz. Jak chcesz zapłacić KB 10 czy 20 tysi to przecież nikt ci nie zabrania, twoja kasa tylko nie zmuszaj innych żeby mieli takie samo zdanie i musieli płacić ciężką kasę za stawki minimalne. Ja uważam że wystarczy mi KB figurant a wręcz byłbym za likwidacją funkcji KB przy budowach domków, to nabijanie kabzy lobby KB.

----------


## Xerses

> Tano jakoś. Ale co w to wchodzi?


Jest to koszt robocizny - jak napisane wpoście. CO, woda i kanalizacja w budynku.

----------


## Xerses

> Dużo zależy jaką część z tych 200 tys. zł przeznaczysz na wynagrodzenie dla kierownika budowy. Niektórzy uważają, że 0,5% z tej kwoty to i tak za dużo, a oczekują cudów.


Cuduów nikt nie oczekuje. Ale czy uważasz że te 2 k za kierownika budowy (a sa drożsi) to mała stawka? Ile czasu na taką budowe poświęci? Jaka mu wyjdzie stawka godzinowa? Napewnie nie przeciętna ;P

----------


## Xerses

> Kolega ma chyba kłopoty z pamięcią:
> 
> 
> 
> Nie można być alkoholikiem i wprowadzać prohibicję dla innych. Innymi słowy nie można pouczać innych jak mają robić samemu tego nie robiąc.
> 
> Ja jestem za likwidacją funkcji KB w bud. jednorodzinnym albo jak najbardziej za ściganiem tych,którzy psują rynek za 1000 zł i nic nie robienie. Doprowadzi to do eliminacji nieuczciwych,niewykonujących należycie swej funkcji KB, wzrost ceny za usługę do takiego poziomu aby się opłacał tym,którzy robią to uczciwie. Izba Architektów wprowadziła minimalne honoraria, wprowadzi Izba inżynieroó i po kłopocie.
> 
> http://www.izbaarchitektow.pl/pliki/...tekta-2002.pdf
> ...


Po pierwsze niezależnie czy KB kosztuje 1000 zł czy 3000 zł - opieprza się identycznie. Są cwaniacy co do tej kasy wołają jeszcze 200 zł za to że ruszą cztery litery na budowe (oczywiście 200 zl za kazdy przyjazd).
Po drugie co mnie interesują stawki określane prze Izbe Architektów lub tym podobne 'ala urzedy. Mamy wolny rynek jak KB zawoła 20 k - jego zysk że znalazł frajera co zapłaci. Każdy wycenia swoja pracę indywidualnie. 

Po trzecie  tzw "psucie rynku" to kiczowaty tekst ludzi którzy to do tej pory dorabiali się szybkim tempem kosztem innych ludzi. Parę lat temu za świadectwo energetyczne trzeba było zapłacić 800 zł, teraz wołają 200-400zł. Jak wejdziesz na pewien poratal aukcyjny kupisz za 50 zł. Jest jakaś różnica? Żadna -  oprócz tej w cenie. I żeby nie było. Nikt na budowe nie chciał przyjeżdżać, każdy wołał zdjęcia i wypełnienej ankiety.

Mój kierownik budowy wziął 1600 zł (stawka z 2008 roku , robił mi tez adaptacje projektu więc miałem rabat w cenie). Wiesz ile razy był na budowie? Całe 3 razy. Nie napracował się.

BTW 

Co do adwokata, lekarzy i całej tej bandy  -  stawki sa wysokie bo nie ma konkurencji. i tyle. Pewien jeden polityk podniósł pomysł uwolnienia tego rynku pracy. Zaraz go spacyfikowali ludzie Twojego pokroju , majacząc coś o kiepskiej usłudze,ryzyku itd. Dziwne że w innych zawodach wolna konkurencja podniosła jakość usługi i obniżyła zbyt wygórowane stawki........

----------


## Xerses

> Z opisów tu na forum , można śmiało dojść do wniosku, że KB występują tylko w roli przybijających pieczątki.


Powiedzmy że to jest jeden z tych etapów (geodeci, projektanci itp) który musisz przejść bo nie dostaniesz odbioru  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Jedziemy na tym samym wózku. Naprawdę chciałbym płacić i patrzeć jak się ładnie robi ale zwyczajnie mnie na to nie stać. Będe tyrał jak wół roboczy ale bez bagażu kredytowego na karku do samej starości . Jeszcze sporo roboty zostało ale co sie nie zrobi jak się zrobi


Hm....... już to kiedyś pisałem. Można wiele rzeczy samemu zrobić ale panowie....... nie znam człowieka co umie zrobić wszystko. Powiedzmy zrobić dobrze (tylko mi tu nie wyjeżdżać że fachowiec tez może spaprać, wiem o tym  :smile: ). Sa pewne rzeczy które lepiej oddać w ręce osób mających pojęcie  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Jedziemy na tym samym wózku. Naprawdę chciałbym płacić i patrzeć jak się ładnie robi ale zwyczajnie mnie na to nie stać. Będe tyrał jak wół roboczy ale bez bagażu kredytowego na karku do samej starości . Jeszcze sporo roboty zostało ale co sie nie zrobi jak się zrobi





> My za trochę mniejszy metraż 115 m2 hydraulikowi  (woda, co, kotłownia) płaciliśmy prawie 5 tys. zł.


Też miałem takie wyceny. Tyle że ja mam troche większy dom. U mnie było to szczęście że ekipa od elektryki i hydrauliki - to te same chłopaki i się w 7 k zmieściłem że wszystkim.

----------


## Aedifico

> aedifico
> Z twoim podejściem to ja się zapytam co ty robisz w wątku dom za 200k.
> Wprowadźmy tez płace minimalne dla murarzy, tynkarzy, hydraulików, cieśli itp. ale nie takie po 5pln na godzine jak się teraz czasem płaci, co będą paproki psuły rynek.
> Tylko wtedy zmienimy w  tytule wątku 200 na 400. Dlatego powiem waść że bzdury wypisujesz. Jak chcesz zapłacić KB 10 czy 20 tysi to przecież nikt ci nie zabrania, twoja kasa tylko nie zmuszaj innych żeby mieli takie samo zdanie i musieli płacić ciężką kasę za stawki minimalne. Ja uważam że wystarczy mi KB figurant a wręcz byłbym za likwidacją funkcji KB przy budowach domków, to nabijanie kabzy lobby KB.


Powtarzam po raz setny ,że ja jestem z wyłączeniem konieczności zatrudniania KB na budowie domu jednorodzinnego, skończmy z tą fikcją i niech każdy inwesor  decyduje czy zatrudnić czy nie, mnie się udawanie kierowania nie podoba.

Powtórze się również ,że jednak hipokryzją inwestorów jest wymagania od KB kiedy samemu się nie zapewni KB warunków do pracy. Trochę jak zatrudnienie kierowcy TIR a rozkazd dowozu jabłek do Moskwy nie zapewniając mu tego TIR, ma chyba donieśc na plecach.

tradycyjnie w naszym kraju wymaga się od innych a nie od siebie. _Klient nasz Pannn._

----------


## Aedifico

> Cuduów nikt nie oczekuje. Ale czy uważasz że te 2 k za kierownika budowy (a sa drożsi) to mała stawka? Ile czasu na taką budowe poświęci? Jaka mu wyjdzie stawka godzinowa? Napewnie nie przeciętna ;P


Swego czasu za taka stawkę wykonywałem około 15 wizyt, nie licząc spotkania poza budową i konsultacje meilowo-telefoniczne. Od kliku lat unikam bo ponosi się same koszty a zysku żadnego, poza tym,że inwestor często hipokryta może podać do sądu,że ściany źle pomalowane...

----------


## Xerses

> To prawda, oczywiście Rozwazam dachowke cementowa zamiast ceramicznej, ale jeszcze nie wiem jaką jest różnica cenie. W kosztorysie jest brany pod uwagę yotong, dla mnie to drogie rozwiązanie, ale na tym aż tak dużo nie zaoszczędze. Jednak zawsze coś.


Ceramiczna jak wiadomo jest droższa - głównie z elementach takich jak gąsiory, dachówki skrajne itd. Ale jak w życiu coś za coś. Obserwując dachy z betonówki - zwłaszcza widoczne na kolorach ceglanych - widać juz często po paru latach spore zazielenienie....... 
Co do Ytonga - owszem jest droższy. Ale to ciepłe rozwiazanie, dobrze się tym buduje. Ja wziąłem 400-ke i bez ocieplenia latem w budynku nie było ciepło.
A różnica w cenie w stosunku do ceramiki--- to chyba w moim przypadku jakieś 1,5 k  było. Teraz nie  wiem bo nie śledze cen.

Wiem że tu więcej tam więcej i marzenia o 200K pryskają........   :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Swego czasu za taka stawkę wykonywałem około 15 wizyt, nie licząc spotkania poza budową i konsultacje meilowo-telefoniczne. Od kliku lat unikam bo ponosi się same koszty a zysku żadnego, poza tym,że inwestor często hipokryta może podać do sądu,że ściany źle pomalowane...


Ech ze świeczką szukać takich co podchodzą do tematu "profesjonalnie". Wiesz o tym.

----------


## Xerses

No ! to przebrnąłem przez te ostatnie pare stron  :smile:

----------


## Aedifico

> Ech ze świeczką szukać takich co podchodzą do tematu "profesjonalnie". Wiesz o tym.


Wiem ale to wynika wprost z iny inwestorów ! Kiedy daje się pieniądze za nic to łapki się znajdą do wyciagniecia. Zatłuc fikcje, zlikwidować KB.

http://www.inzynierbudownictwa.pl/wy...ik_budowy,2791

W szczególności:

_Analizując zmiany Prawa budowlanego w kontekście zmian ustrojowych, jakie u nas zachodziły, zauważyłem, że do 1994 roku prawo stanowione i praktyka sankcjonowały naturalny stan, w którym zawsze istniał inwestor, istniał wykonawca jako podmiot wykonujący roboty budowlane, urząd jako podmiot wydający decyzje administracyjne i osoba lub osoby nadzorujące roboty budowlane.
Taki stan prawny obowiązywał w kapitalistycznej II RP, socjalistycznej PRL (gdzie poza niewielkim prywatnym rzemiosłem, wykonawcami robót budowlanych były państwowe przedsiębiorstwa budowlane) i na początku III RP (kiedy na nowo budował się kapitalizm).

I gdy już na dobre powróciła prywatna własność i gospodarka rynkowa, gdy zniknęły państwowe przedsiębiorstwa budowlane, a roboty budowlane wykonywane są przez krajowe i unijne, prywatne przedsiębiorstwa czy spółki, zniknęło pojęcie wykonawca robót budowlanych. I to wtedy, gdy prawo zamówień publicznych, mające ponoć wyższą rangę od Prawa budowlanego, szczegółowo określa sposób wyłaniania Wykonawców robót, gdy Unia Europejska warunkuje udzielenie pomocy finansowej od prawidłowego przeprowadzenia przetargów i zawierania umów (kontraktów) wg wzorca opracowanego przez FIDIK, w którym Zamawiający zawiera umowę z Wykonawcą, a nie z kierownikiem budowy, a do czuwania nad prawidłowością realizacji kontraktu poleca zatrudnić niezależnego Inżyniera (Inżyniera kontraktu). Taki Kontrakt bardzo szczegółowo określa wzajemne obowiązki i odpowiedzialność tych, którzy odpowiadają za jego realizację. Czuwa nad tym Kodeks cywilny. Dlaczego względem Prawa budowlanego za budowę i jej zgodność z prawem budowlanym nie odpowiada ani Wykonawca ani Inżynier? Dlaczego Prawo budowlane nie zna pojęcia Wykonawcy ani Inżyniera? Dlaczego właśnie temu jednemu kierownikowi budowy Prawo budowlane przypisuje tyle podstawowych obowiązków i czyni go osobiście za wszystko odpowiedzialnym, jakby to ON właśnie był wykonawcą robót na budowie.
W zamian za tę nadmierną ilość obowiązków i odpowiedzialność, nowe Prawo budowlane odbiera kierownikowi prawo do czasowej nieobecności na budowie i do ustanowienia zastępcy. Odbiera mu również możliwość wpisania do dziennika budowy dyspozycji dla tych, co faktycznie wykonują roboty. Wykonawcom robót uniemożliwia wgląd do dziennika budowy oraz dokonywanie w nim wpisu potwierdzającego, że zapoznali się z dyspozycją kierownika. Prawo budowlane dyskretnie milczy o tym, jak kierownik, ten jeden człowiek, ma podołać tylu obowiązkom. Czyżby kierownik budowy miał pełnić swą funkcję, wymuszając posłuszeństwo na budowie „siłom i godnościom osobistom”, że posłużę się cytatem ze znanego skeczu? Komentatorzy nowego prawa zauważają beznadziejną pozycję biednego kierownika budowy i radzą tak:
W jaki sposób kierownik budowy może się ustrzec przed wymienionymi wyżej zagrożeniami?
Przede wszystkim należycie wykonywać swoje obowiązki i w przypadku jakichkolwiek problemów z inwestorem, który nie kwapi się do wypełniania swoich obowiązków, lub z wykonawcą, który również lekceważy swoje obowiązki wobec pracowników, rezygnować z kierowania taką budową. Należy pamiętać, że wszelkie nieprawidłowości stwierdzone w zakresie wykonywania funkcji kierownika budowy mogą stanowić podstawę ukarania go z tytułu odpowiedzialności zawodowej w budownictwie, a tu jedną z kar jest zakaz wykonywania samodzielnych funkcji technicznych w budownictwie na okres nawet 5 lat. Zatem czasami warto zastanowić się, co jest ważniejsze.
Pamiętać należy, że kierownik budowy w każdej chwili może zrezygnować z pełnienia swojej funkcji. Jednak w takim przypadku ma obowiązek dokonania odpowiedniego wpisu w dzienniku budowy i poinformowania, najlepiej na piśmie, inwestora i organ nadzoru budowlanego o swojej rezygnacji. Jest to niezwykle istotne ze względu na możliwość uniknięcia odpowiedzialności za zdarzenia, które będą miały miejsce na budowie po tej dacie. Warto również pamiętać o tej możliwości, gdy inwestor przerywa na dłuższy czas budowę. Bardzo dużym ryzykiem w takim przypadku jest zachowanie przez kierownika budowy odpowiedzialności za teren budowy i obiekty znajdujące się na nim, zwłaszcza wtedy, gdy teren ten nie będzie strzeżony.
Ważne jest również w sytuacji przejmowania budowy po kierowniku, który odszedł, aby wyraźnie było określone, od jakiego momentu czy etapu wykonanych robót wszedł na budowę nowy kierownik, żeby nie ponosił odpowiedzialności za błędy swojego poprzednika.

I pytam: czy którykolwiek z młodych, aktywnych kierowników budowy byłby aż tak pozbawiony instynktu samozachowawczego, aby wymyślać lub głosować za takim Prawem budowlanym? Oczywistym jest, że obecne brzmienie Prawa budowlanego jest jak najbardziej na rękę przedsiębiorcom budowlanym i inwestorom, gdyż lwia część odpowiedzialności za skutki ich samowoli i chciwości spada na kierowników budów, pełniących samodzielne (hi, hi!) funkcje techniczne w budownictwie.
Zatem, jeśli wszyscy nie błądzimy, to zapewne ci, co mają sporo czasu... na obmyślanie kolejnych nowelizacji Prawa budowlanego, wiedzą dobrze komu na czym zależy. _ 

Podsumowując:

- inwestor ma 5 podstawowych obowiązków [art. 18.1 1);2);3);4);5)];

- kierownik budowy ma 13 podstawowych obowiązków [art. 22 1); 2); 3); 3a); 3b); 3c); 3d); 4); 5); 6); 7);  :cool: ; 9)] oraz 2 “prawa” wymienione w [art. 23: 1); 2)], które jednak mają charakter obowiązków.
Ponadto kierownik budowy jest 11-krotnie zobowiązany:[art. 21a.1]; [art. 41.4.1)]; [art. 42.2.1)]; [art. 42.2.2)]; [art. 42.2.3)]; [art. 46.]; [art. 75.1. 1)]; [art. 75.1.2)]; [art. 75.1.3)]; [art. 57.1.2),a)]; [art. 57.1.2),b)] i musi spełniać polecenia i żądania: [art.26. 1)]; [art.26. 1)] oraz być obecny podczas czynności kontrolnych [art. 81a.2.]

*Zatem moja propozycja jest zlikwidować funkcję Kierownika Budowy domu jednorodzinnego i scedować odpowiedzialność na Inwestora> nie chce, nie musi. Wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku.*

----------


## NieJan

> Po trzecie  tzw "psucie rynku" to kiczowaty tekst ludzi którzy to do tej pory dorabiali się szybkim tempem kosztem innych ludzi. Parę lat temu za świadectwo energetyczne trzeba było zapłacić 800 zł, teraz wołają 200-400zł. Jak wejdziesz na pewien poratal aukcyjny kupisz za 50 zł. Jest jakaś różnica? Żadna -  oprócz tej w cenie. I żeby nie było. Nikt na budowe nie chciał przyjeżdżać, każdy wołał zdjęcia i wypełnienej ankiety.


Nigdy nie zrobiłem świadectwa bez wizji i bez zdjęcia wykonanego własnoręcznie. Gratuluję tym cwaniakom robiącym po 100 czy wręcz 50 zł. Niech ich wreszcie skontrolują. Jeśli ktoś lubi jak mu płacą 15zł za godzinę, to trudno, ja na świadectwo potrzebuję około dziesięciu godzin, do tego dojazd, paliwo i nie wyobrażam sobie pracy za mniej niż 40zł brutto/h. Chętnych brak i nie dziwię się, skoro można kupić świstek za kilkadziesiąt zł na allegro, a ewentualną odpowiedzialność poniesie autor. To jest właśnie psucie rynku, tyle że w przypadku świadectw, które są potrzebne w rzeczywistości na plaster i są sztuką dla sztuki konsekwencje ponoszą wyłącznie ci, którzy zapłacili za studia i nie zdążyli odzyskać utopionej kasy. Sama idea i tak jest bez sensu.

----------


## Einz

> Co do adwokata, lekarzy i całej tej bandy  -  stawki sa wysokie bo nie ma konkurencji. i tyle. Pewien jeden polityk podniósł pomysł uwolnienia tego rynku pracy. Zaraz go spacyfikowali ludzie Twojego pokroju , majacząc coś o kiepskiej usłudze,ryzyku itd. Dziwne że w innych zawodach wolna konkurencja podniosła jakość usługi i obniżyła zbyt wygórowane stawki........


Chyba nie wiesz co piszesz, a nawet na pewno. Przynajmniej jeżeli chodzi o zawody prawnicze.

----------


## HenoK

> Sama idea i tak jest bez sensu.


Jedyny plus w istnieniu obowiązku wykonania świadectw widzę w tym, że przy okazji sporo ludzi nauczyło się jak wykonywać podstawowe obliczenia energetyczne budynku.
Sam potrafię w tej chwili w krótkim czasie oszacować opłacalność stosowania danego rozwiązania w zakresie oszczędności energii w projektowanym, czy realizowanym budynku.

----------


## Pmarian

Nie lubię uogólnień, ale w większosci te świadectwa to pic na wodę fotomontaż dal wyciągnięcia kasy.

Projekt domu plus zdjęcie plus 500zł i już!

----------


## Xerses

> Nigdy nie zrobiłem świadectwa bez wizji i bez zdjęcia wykonanego własnoręcznie. Gratuluję tym cwaniakom robiącym po 100 czy wręcz 50 zł. Niech ich wreszcie skontrolują. Jeśli ktoś lubi jak mu płacą 15zł za godzinę, to trudno, ja na świadectwo potrzebuję około dziesięciu godzin, do tego dojazd, paliwo i nie wyobrażam sobie pracy za mniej niż 40zł brutto/h. Chętnych brak i nie dziwię się, skoro można kupić świstek za kilkadziesiąt zł na allegro, a ewentualną odpowiedzialność poniesie autor. To jest właśnie psucie rynku, tyle że w przypadku świadectw, które są potrzebne w rzeczywistości na plaster i są sztuką dla sztuki konsekwencje ponoszą wyłącznie ci, którzy zapłacili za studia i nie zdążyli odzyskać utopionej kasy. Sama idea i tak jest bez sensu.


Nie wiem od kiedy do wystawiania ŚE potrzebne są studia......... to po pierwsze
Nie znam sie na wystawianiu świadectw ale o ile sie nie myle sa do tego odpowiednie programy i raczej wpisanie tam odpowiednich danych nie zajmuje tylu godzin pracy. - po drugie
Po trzecie - tacy jak Ty - tez nie jeżdżą na budowe a i tak 300 zł wołają.
Po czwarte jak ktos tu napisał - ten papier jak dla mnie róniez jest tylko wyciąganiem kasy od inwestora.
Sorki ale tak uważam. Nie wspoinam tu o geodetach i całej bandzie wyciągającej kase - chociażby projektach na przyłączenie wody. 900 zł kosztuje taki projekt a jest to kilka stron - robionych na zasadzie kopiuj wklej - 2-3 strony odnośnie działki - w tym jedna mapka. LITOŚCI !!!

----------


## Xerses

> Chyba nie wiesz co piszesz, a nawet na pewno. Przynajmniej jeżeli chodzi o zawody prawnicze.


Hehe no może mi napiszesz że aby zostać prokuratorem, adwokatem czy sędzią to tak tylko wystarczy dobrze się uczyć.......  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Einz

A według Ciebie od czego to zależy? Szlag jasny mnie trafia jak słyszę takie wypowiedzi i brednie.  Żeby zostać aplikantem radcowskim czy adwokackim WYSTARCZY ZDAĆ EGZAMIN  i nic więcej. Nie ma limitów odgórnych ani nic. Kilkaset złotych opłaty egzaminacyjnej, mgr prawa, pełnia praw obywatelskich i wiedza!

----------


## artix1

*Xerses* niech moc będzie Tobą. Nie będę znowu musiał strzępić pazurów na klawiaturze. Klika lekarzy, prawników kierowników budowy i innych fachowców robi sobie dobrze wokoło swojego gniazdka. Stawki za ich robotę czasami wykraczają poza granice zdrowego rozsądku. Uwolnienie rynku usług np.prawniczych w tym kraju się nie uda. Klika na to nie pozwoli. Kasa jest kasa. Do zawodu dostają się synkowie i córeczki "tatusiów", zwykły szarak nie ma szans bez szerokich tatowych lub wujkowych pleców. Taki kraj, takie życie.
 Wracając do przyjemniejszych spraw, pyskaty inwestor mówi Wam, że za 200 tysiaków można mieć własny, nowy dom. Stan obecny mojej chałupy razem z "kutą" bramą i "klinkierowym" ogrodzeniem kosztował około 120 tysięcy. Okna (ciepłe z ciepłym montażem)+brama(ciepła) 21tys. , sufit z ociepleniem (40cm czyli znowu ciepły), rury i anemostaty do reku, ściany działowe, suche tynki, drzwi wejściowe i drzwi do kotłowni, elektryka, POś. Za te pierdoły następne 29 tys. Razem wychodzi 170 tys. Zostaje 30tys na wykończenia i to mi spokojnie wystarczy. Ogrzewanie na razie grzejnikami konwekcyjnymi lub panelami podczerwieni. Wykończenia - praca własna niestety. Budowa nastawiona na energooszczędność. Dobre materiały, niskie parametry przewodzenia ciepła gdzie tylko się da, dokładnosć w murowaniu, klejeniu, uszczelnianiu, minimalizacja mostków cieplnych (całkowicie wyeliminować sie niestety nie da). Myślę, że budując tradycyjnie zaoszczędziłbym ponad 20tys. (wiazary, ocieplenie, okna, montaż okien). Trochę drożej ale myślę, że warto. Jak ktoś zapyta " Panie kiedy to sie zwróci?". Nie wiem, nie liczyłem ale niskie koszty utrzymania zrekompensują mi początkowe wydatki. 
  Uff, nie wiedziałem, że mam dzisiaj aż taką wydolność pisarską  :big grin: 

ps. z mojej strony temat kier buda zakończony, trzymajmy się tematu  :yes: 
 pozdrawiam

----------


## margaretta81

Wczoraj, fakt zamiany okien balkonowych na okna zwykle zrobiły małe poruszenie na forum :smile:  ale cóż ją tak to widzę. Okna w tych pokojach w ścianie szczytowej będą na stronę południowa, dodam że nic już z tej strony mnie nie zasloni. Wydaje mi sie, że takie okno jest praktyczne, chciałabym wlanie pod nim postawić kiedyś biurko dla dziecka. Pokój moim zdaniem będzie dobrze doswietlony. W projekcie są dodane okna dachowe. W pokojach wychodzilyby na wschód a w drugim na zachód. Boję sie że latem może być sauna. Ale.. nie wiem jak to jest mieszkać pod skosami ( ścianka kolankowa 127 cm) i nie wiem co zrobić czy zostawić okno polaciowe w zestawieniu z oknem 1500x1500, czy zrobić duże okno balkonowe jako samodzielne źródło ale barierki byłyby chyba tak drogie jak okno dachowe, okno szeroki na 1500.

----------


## Aedifico

> *Xerses* niech moc będzie Tobą. Nie będę znowu musiał strzępić pazurów na klawiaturze. Klika lekarzy, prawników kierowników budowy i innych fachowców robi sobie dobrze wokoło swojego gniazdka. Stawki za ich robotę czasami wykraczają poza granice zdrowego rozsądku. Uwolnienie rynku usług np.prawniczych w tym kraju się nie uda. Klika na to nie pozwoli. Kasa jest kasa. Do zawodu dostają się synkowie i córeczki "tatusiów", zwykły szarak nie ma szans bez szerokich tatowych lub wujkowych pleców. Taki kraj, takie życie.


Kolega jaki szanowny zawód uprawia?

----------


## artix1

> Kolega jaki szanowny zawód uprawia?


 Forum nie jest miejscem na publiczna spowiedź. Uprawiam wyuczony, dobrze płatny i satysfakcjonujacu mnie zawód. I z tego się bardzo cieszę . Jak mówił "Laska" z filmu  Chłopaki nie płaczą. "Trzeba sobie zadać zajebiście ważne pytanie, Co chcę w życiu robić.... i to robić". Mi sie udało  :big grin: . 
 Pozdrawiam

----------


## Aedifico

Mnie chodziło tylko o to,że mógłbym na pewno z kolegi zawodu podać kilka przykładów nieuczciwości i zrobić z tego odpowiedni spektakl.

----------


## bury_kocur

> nie wiem co zrobić czy zostawić okno polaciowe w zestawieniu z oknem 1500x1500, czy zrobić duże okno balkonowe jako samodzielne źródło ale barierki byłyby chyba tak drogie jak okno dachowe, okno szeroki na 1500.


Barierki na pewno nie będą tak drogie jak okno połaciowe - ale to zależy od tego jakie będą  :smile:  Jestem na etapie schodów stalowych i sprawdzałam ceny profili - wcale nie są takie drogie. Z czego się, nawiasem mówiąc, cieszę - bo mam 4 okna balkonowe bez balkonów  :wink:  i do nich trzeba będzie zrobić te barierki. Oczywiście ja poddałam wycenie wersję prostą i bez ozdóbek. A w kwestiach doświetlenia się nie wypowiadam - ogólnie się przyjmuje, że okno powinno mieć powierzchnię co najmniej taką, jak 1/8 podłogi w pomieszczeniu. Przelicz, czy wystarczy.

----------


## Xerses

> A według Ciebie od czego to zależy? Szlag jasny mnie trafia jak słyszę takie wypowiedzi i brednie.  Żeby zostać aplikantem radcowskim czy adwokackim WYSTARCZY ZDAĆ EGZAMIN  i nic więcej. Nie ma limitów odgórnych ani nic. Kilkaset złotych opłaty egzaminacyjnej, mgr prawa, pełnia praw obywatelskich i wiedza!


Skoro tak mówisz  :smile:

----------


## desmear

> ...- ogólnie się przyjmuje, że okno powinno mieć powierzchnię co najmniej taką, jak 1/8 podłogi w pomieszczeniu. Przelicz, czy wystarczy.


światło okna, czyli od otworu okiennego odejmij po 10 albo 15 cm z każdej strony...
mam okna do podłogi (na parterze dwa tarasowe oraz dwa duże (1,5m x 2,3m) fixy.  rewelacyjny efekt, choć na etapie planu znajomi patrzyli się na projekt z niedowierzaniem. warto zaryzykować. barierka do okna balkonowego na piętrze (portfonet) kosztowała mnie 600 zł/metr bieżący (stal nierdzewna).
Jeżeli masz do wyboru większe w ścianie to rezygnuj z okna połaciowego. zimą zasypane śniegiem i to chyba nawet lepiej, bo śnieg ociepla konstrukcję która jest wyjątkowo zła (nieenergoszczędna).

----------


## Xerses

> Wczoraj, fakt zamiany okien balkonowych na okna zwykle zrobiły małe poruszenie na forum ale cóż ją tak to widzę. Okna w tych pokojach w ścianie szczytowej będą na stronę południowa, dodam że nic już z tej strony mnie nie zasloni. Wydaje mi sie, że takie okno jest praktyczne, chciałabym wlanie pod nim postawić kiedyś biurko dla dziecka. Pokój moim zdaniem będzie dobrze doswietlony. W projekcie są dodane okna dachowe. W pokojach wychodzilyby na wschód a w drugim na zachód. Boję sie że latem może być sauna. Ale.. nie wiem jak to jest mieszkać pod skosami ( ścianka kolankowa 127 cm) i nie wiem co zrobić czy zostawić okno polaciowe w zestawieniu z oknem 1500x1500, czy zrobić duże okno balkonowe jako samodzielne źródło ale barierki byłyby chyba tak drogie jak okno dachowe, okno szeroki na 1500.


No to masz dylemat.  :smile:  Na poddaszu mam min dwa pokoje  - 21 m2. W projekcie miałem okno balkonowe+połaciowe, lub okno balkonowex2 - bez połaciowego. Zrobilem okno balkonowe + okno obok balkonowego bez połaciowego - ale ja mam balkon więc tak czy siak balkonowe by było. Jest OK. Jak ktoś jednak lubi dużo światła - połaciowe wskazane.

----------


## artix1

> Mnie chodziło tylko o to,że mógłbym na pewno z kolegi zawodu podać kilka przykładów nieuczciwości i zrobić z tego odpowiedni spektakl.


 Oczywiście, że można by było zrobić małe "show". W każdej profesji zdarzają się idiotyzmy. Znam to ze swojego podwórka jak  i z obserwacji. Dodam, że sam nie jestem święty i zdarza mi sie popełnić jakiegoś babola  :big grin: . Na szczęście wrodzone poczucie uczciwości nie pozwala mi za bardzo szarzować. Szanuję ludzi, a ludzie odpłacają mi tym samym. Jak dotąd nie muszę nie odbierać telefonów, zmieniać sim kart czy chować sie przed klientami. Piękne uczucie nie bać się własnego cienia i jeszcze zbierać dobre opinie  :big grin: . Milusio  :yes:

----------


## margaretta81

Ano mam dylemat. Jutro zrobię sobie dzień wyliczania jak Młoda pójdzie spać :smile:  Dziękuję za wszystkie uwagi i rady  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Ano mam dylemat. Jutro zrobię sobie dzień wyliczania jak Młoda pójdzie spać Dziękuję za wszystkie uwagi i rady


Myślę, że okno 150x150cm, o jakim piszesz wystarczy do oświetlenia niewielkiego w sumie pomieszczenia, a takie okna są naprawdę duże.
Jeszcze lepiej, gdy takie okno będzie jednoskrzydłowe, bo rama dużo światła zabiera. Weź pod uwagę, że okna nie muszą mieć standardowych wymiarów- dla producenta to nie jest istotne- zmiana ustawień maszyny to nie problem i takie okno nie musi być droższe od tych "standardowych".

----------


## desmear

> Myślę, że okno 150x150cm, o jakim piszesz wystarczy do oświetlenia niewielkiego w sumie pomieszczenia, a takie okna są naprawdę duże.
> Jeszcze lepiej, gdy takie okno będzie jednoskrzydłowe, bo rama dużo światła zabiera. Weź pod uwagę, że okna nie muszą mieć standardowych wymiarów- dla producenta to nie jest istotne- zmiana ustawień maszyny to nie problem i takie okno nie musi być droższe od tych "standardowych".


masz rację ale okno 1,5x1,5 jest cholernie trudne w użytkowaniu. ciężko otworzyć i wywietrzyć pokój bo skrzydło jest ogromne. problemy są z ustawieniem okna i jego opadaniem.
wiem , bo również mam. ale rzeczywiście zyskuje sie na oświetleniu

----------


## compi

Przy WM okien się nie otwiera, chyba że do mycia : ).

----------


## Kwitko

Nie wszyscy mają WM, a niektórzy po prostu lubią wietrzyć oknem. Ja uwielbiam świeże powietrze, nawet zimą.
My mamy okna 1,2 m i to już jest duże skrzydło, myślę że większe jednoskrzydłowe  jest już ciut za duże.

----------


## compi

Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem, ale jeśli ktoś Ci kiedyś powiedział, że WM = powietrze nieświeże to powiedz mu że się nie zna ; ). Mamy i okna 3-szybowe 150x150 i WM. Nic się nie opuściło, zawiasy działają wszędzie tak samo pomimo normalnego użytkowania. Działają dalej i w uchyle i podczas normalnego otwierania, wcale nie tak rzadkiego. Nie wszystkie firmy nawet chcą się podjąć produkcji większych okien bez podziału i z trzema szybami. Niekiedy warunkują to też np. poprzeczką poziomą w oknie tarasowym. Porządne firmy wykonają zadanie  bez problemu.

----------


## Xerses

> Przy WM okien się nie otwiera, chyba że do mycia : ).


WM to raczej w wątku powyżej 200k  :smile:

----------


## NieJan

A co, uważasz że drożej wyjdzie rozłożenie spiro na stropie i podłączenie luny niż kominy i kominki oraz rachunki w przypadku wentylacji grawitacyjnej?

----------


## Kwitko

Ja żałuję że nie zrobiliśmy WM, teraz wiem że to wcale nie taki drogi interes. Może w następnym domu  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja też w następnym się zastanowię. Gdybym siedziała na fm przed rozpoczęciem budowy, pewnie parę rzeczy by poszło lepiej, ale i tak jest nieźle i nie będę marudzić  :wink:

----------


## Xerses

> A co, uważasz że drożej wyjdzie rozłożenie spiro na stropie i podłączenie luny niż kominy i kominki oraz rachunki w przypadku wentylacji grawitacyjnej?


A to luna ma odzysk ciepła? bo skoro ma byc tania to te niszowe modele raczej niekoniecznie

----------


## bowess

I Brink medium da się w mały budżet wcisnąć.  :smile:  Tylko dom od razu ma być pomyślany jako wentylowany mechanicznie, bo jak się postawi i kominy i potem próbuje się dołożyć mechaniczną, to już się budżet nie dopnie.

Kwestia wielkości okna i jasności pokoju poza ogólnymi założeniami jest moim zdaniem dość subiektywna. Ja do obu sypialni po około 18m2 mam na poddaszu i portfenetry w szczytach i do tego po dwa okna połaciowe. Jest słonecznie. Bez połaciówek - pewnie też by było akceptowalnie, kwestia przyzwyczajenia. Z mniejszym otworem - myślę, że w pokoju dzieci by było znośnie (okno południowo-wschodnie), w naszej sypialni tak raczej w klimacie ciemniejszego poddasza (okno północno zachodnie), no ale w końcu to tylko sypialnia. O ile dzieci w swoim pokoju bawią się, uczą, o tyle my właściwie tylko śpimy.

----------


## NieJan

> A to luna ma odzysk ciepła? bo skoro ma byc tania to te niszowe modele raczej niekoniecznie


Z tego co piszą w instrukcji i w obszernym wątku na jej temat tu na forum- ma.
Piszę/pytam poważnie, bo zamierzam budować tanio, ale chciałbym domek z WM. Na podstawie wyczytanej w owym 170-cio postowym wątku wiedzy wnioskuję, że Luna w małym domku powinna się sprawdzić, a że wymaga pewnych "adaptacji" i zaangażowania własnego przy montażu i uruchomieniu, to chyba w kategorii "dom do 200tys." typowe  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

*NieJan*- to urządzenie nie ma się sprawdzać, lecz działać. Jeśli nie chcesz, żeby Luna działała na maksymalnych obrotach, to trzeba po prostu porównać kubaturę domu i wydajność Luny(max 200m3/h). Zakładam- Twój dom może mieć kubaturę ok.400m3? Wg mnie Luna jest za mała.
Poszukaj minimalne wydatki na wentylację pomieszczeń.
Dla mnie kupowanie urządzenia, które pracuje na max parametrach jest bez sensu, a wydajność wentylacji, to nie jest 20-50m3/h, lecz więcej.

----------


## night_84

kupiłem lune i po wyjęciu z opakowania spoko, po tym co tu czytałem że to złom myślałem że sie rozleci podczas wyjmowania. za te pieniądze sprzęt doskonały. Bywam w domu z WM i maja na najniższych obrotach reku za $$$$$. Owszem jak goście przyjdą.. to trzeba przecież kupe mocy, ale wtedy przeważnie jest gril balkonowe uchylone itd. nie widzę sensu w przepłacanie stacji, na pewno nie w domu do 200k

----------


## DEZET

night_84 - kupujesz urządzenie, żeby się rozleciało przy wyjęciu z pudełka? Ono ma mieć parametry odpowiednie dla danego domu, może mieć obudowę nawet ze styropianu.
Nie zastanawiałeś się dlaczego znajomi mają reku na najniższych obrotach? Bo tak to powinno działać- nie na krańcowych max obrotach, bo np. żre wtedy więcej prądu i najwięcej hałasuje. I za ten komfort regulacji i cichej pracy się płaci.

----------


## NieJan

* DEZET*, mój dom nie przekroczy 350m3. Na co dzień zapewne luna działająca z połową wydajności wystarczyłaby. Ale mogę też użyć dwóch lun równolegle. Sterowanie jedno tym samym trafem, filtry i tak zewnętrzne na kanałach, żadnych dodatkowych kosztów, a luna x2 ze sterowaniem, uszczelnieniem itp. wyjdzie i tak co najmniej dwa razy taniej niż najtańsza centrala o wydajności 400m3/h.

----------


## DEZET

NieJan - Nie Kombinuj  :wink:

----------


## DJMazi

Ja zaś klina dziś zabiłem jak wiecie chcę zrobić projekt :
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m22b1f7488fb4b
I Wprowadzić zmiany :

Poszerzenie domu o 50cm od strony garażu tak że jego szerokość powiększy się do 365cm + likwidacja środkowego okna w garażu.
To samo kotłownia 268cm
Tyle zmian na dole wiadomo automatycznie powiększy się wymiar pomieszczenia 7 i 8 na poddaszu.
Okna dachowe tylko jedno góra w łazience.
Co o tym myślicie duże koszty takich zmian ?

----------


## desmear

> Przy WM okien się nie otwiera, chyba że do mycia : ).


mam WM i powiem Ci, że moim zdaniem (po osobistych doświadczeniach) używanie WM w pogodne dni zamiast otwierania okna (kiedy za oknem śpiewają ptaki, szeleszczą liście i takie tam dodatkowe bonusy) to jak żarcie w McDonaldsie ww porównaniu z domowym obiadem. No można, ale po co się tak katować ?

----------


## desmear

> A to luna ma odzysk ciepła? bo skoro ma byc tania to te niszowe modele raczej niekoniecznie



NIEPRAWDA. Kupiłem tani rekuperator, sprzedawany w Castoramie, był też w Leroy Merlin (tam go kupiłem), jest też na allegro. Z rabatem zapłaciłem 2 tys.
musiałem coś tam uszczelnić, coś dokleić, ogólnie nie jest źle. Zamontowałem na wejściu i wyjściu termometry. Wychodziła mi sprawność od 67% (na pełnym biegu) do 72% (wolny bieg). Uważam, że przyzwoicie, po pierwszej zimie stwierdzam, że to był bardzo dobry pomysł.

----------


## desmear

> *NieJan*- to urządzenie nie ma się sprawdzać, lecz działać. Jeśli nie chcesz, żeby Luna działała na maksymalnych obrotach, to trzeba po prostu porównać kubaturę domu i wydajność Luny(max 200m3/h). Zakładam- Twój dom może mieć kubaturę ok.400m3? Wg mnie Luna jest za mała.
> Poszukaj minimalne wydatki na wentylację pomieszczeń.
> Dla mnie kupowanie urządzenia, które pracuje na max parametrach jest bez sensu, a wydajność wentylacji, to nie jest 20-50m3/h, lecz więcej.


NIEPRAWDA. Mój dom ma kubaturę ok 600 m2. Rekuperator mam o wydajności maksymalnej 300m3. NIGDY nie użyłem go na pełnej prędkości. Przy 14 osobowym przyjęciu chodził na pół prędkości. Normalnie chodzi na najwolniejszym biegu włączany o każdej parzystej godzinie na 45 minut (zegarkiem za 10 zł na allegro). NIGDY przez całą zimę wilgotność nie przekraczała 55 % a w duże mrozy robiła się pustynie (poniżej 50%).
Dwóch moich znajomych kupiło rekuperatory większe wg rad na forum i nie wykorzystują ich nawet w 20%. 

Nie przeliczaj rekuperatora na kubaturę bo to bzdura (na kubaturę to możesz przeliczać sale kinową albo halę sportową) tylko na ilość ludzi zamieszkujących w domu. Książki medyczne podają że na dorosłego człowieka potrzeba 30m3 powietrza na godzinę.Podczas snu zapotrzebowanie maleje. Ile masz osób w mieszkaniu ? Przelicz sobie, uwzględnij, że ileś powietrza już masz w domu, zwróć uwagę, że wentylacja również pracuje gdy jesteście poza domem.

----------


## compi

> mam WM i powiem Ci, że moim zdaniem (po osobistych doświadczeniach) używanie WM w pogodne dni zamiast otwierania okna (kiedy za oknem śpiewają ptaki, szeleszczą liście i takie tam dodatkowe bonusy) to jak żarcie w McDonaldsie ww porównaniu z domowym obiadem. No można, ale po co się tak katować ?


Masz całkowitą rację, ale tylko do momentu gdy zaczynają fruwać owady. Umówmy się, że jest to stosunkowo krótki okres, w skali całego roku, wręcz znikomy, więc i pomijalny. Tak jest przynajmniej u mnie w lesie, gdzie wspomniane ptaki mam czasem kilka/kilkanaście metrów od domu i są na tyle głośne, że rano zamknięcie okna jest wręcz wskazane. Była dłuuuuga dyskusja na ten temat w wątku o szczelności domu itd. Jedni lubią mieć całą dobę otwarte okno inni nie. Wiosna jest na tyle fajnym okresem, że faktycznie nie ma o czym dyskutować. W pozostałe miesiące wychodzę na taras i mam to czego oczekuję. W domu natomiast nie chcę komarów, much, walki z szerszeniami które gdy wlecą do środka wymagają wprawy w takim ich usunięciu, żeby przeżyły i nie zrobiły nikomu krzywdy. Najgorsze są jednak osy. Na te zwracam uwagę najbardziej. Mając jeszcze niedaleko pod oknami równą drogę gruntową, którą niektorzy potrafią pędzić niemiłosiernie szybko, mamy również czasem atrakcje w postaci tumanów kurzu przy bezwietrznej pogodzie. Więc z tej strony domu okna raczej nie będą wcale nawet uchylane.

----------


## margaretta81

> Ja zaś klina dziś zabiłem jak wiecie chcę zrobić projekt :
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m22b1f7488fb4b
> I Wprowadzić zmiany :
> 
> Poszerzenie domu o 50cm od strony garażu tak że jego szerokość powiększy się do 365cm + likwidacja środkowego okna w garażu.
> To samo kotłownia 268cm
> Tyle zmian na dole wiadomo automatycznie powiększy się wymiar pomieszczenia 7 i 8 na poddaszu.
> Okna dachowe tylko jedno góra w łazience.
> Co o tym myślicie duże koszty takich zmian ?


Najlepiej porozmawiaj z projektantem, ja jakiś czas temu miałam w zamyśle budowę domu wg innego projektu. Chciałam w nim wprowadzić kilka zmian m.in. poszerzenie domu od str. kuchni o 0,5m, wstawienie komina do kotłowni (był w salonie na ścianie oddzielającej kotłownię od tego pokoju) i zmiany w ścianach działowych. Okazało się, że zmiany będą kosztowne, ogromnym plusem był fakt, że strop był monolityczny, więc odchodzi sprawa jego obliczania. Ale zmienia się cała fizyka domu i jeżeli projektant ma uprawnienia konstruktora to jest ok, ale jeśli nie ma to przy takich zmianach jak poszerzenie domu trzeba będzie kogoś takiego zatrudnić. Dochodzą koszty i w zależności od regionu mogą być nie takie małe. To się tylko tak wydaje poszerzenie domu, ale za tym idzie wszystko. U mnie okazało się, że zmiany kosztowałyby tyle co projekt indywidualny. Jeżeli zależy komuś na tym, żeby adaptacja nie była droga czyli wyszła standardowo te ok. 2000zł, to musi znaleźć projekt, w którym nie będzie dokonywać większych zmian. Tak w każdym razie jest u mnie na śląsku  :smile:

----------


## desmear

> * DEZET*, mój dom nie przekroczy 350m3. Na co dzień zapewne luna działająca z połową wydajności wystarczyłaby. Ale mogę też użyć dwóch lun równolegle. Sterowanie jedno tym samym trafem, filtry i tak zewnętrzne na kanałach, żadnych dodatkowych kosztów, a luna x2 ze sterowaniem, uszczelnieniem itp. wyjdzie i tak co najmniej dwa razy taniej niż najtańsza centrala o wydajności 400m3/h.


Dobrze myślisz. nie rozpędzisz jej nawet do połowy prędkości. Wystarczy bez problemu.
Słuchajcie ludzi którzy już MAJĄ WM na jakich wydajnościach jej używają a nie książkowych rad dotyczących obiektów użyteczności publicznej.

----------


## DJMazi

No właśnie problem jest taki że projekt nam się bardzo podoba ;( a wiadomo chcemy go usprawnić podrasować pod nasze potrzeby  :sad: 
Ale dupa myślałem że nie będzie z tym tyle problemów tym bardziej że bryła prosta bez kombinacji. Pogadam z projektantem.

Co do WM to też planuję zrobić i dziękuję za wpisy w tym temacie choć coś się dowiem  :smile:

----------


## margaretta81

Może się okazać, że koszty nie będą takie duże :smile: . Czasami lepiej na początku troszkę więcej zapłacić, żeby później być zadowolonym - oczywiście w granicach rozsądku. Jakby nie było to ma być Twój wymarzony dom. Mi aż tak nie zależało na tym projekcie, dlatego szukałam dalej. Teraz jestem na etapie pięknotki także z Archonu, więc kto wie... Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## compi

Ja bym jednak prosił, aby nie kojarzyć bezwzględnie centrali z odzyskiem z WM. Nie ma kasy, to zamiast nawet tej najtańszej Luny kupić dwa sterowniki i dwa wentyle w miarę dobrej jakości i odpowiednim sprężu. Też to będzie działać. Przy stanie zero zaplanować samodzielne ułożenie GWC z rurek fi200 o odpowiedniej długości i być może przy domu o małej powierzchni o pomyśle z centralą w ogóle zapomnicie.

----------


## DJMazi

Po rozmowie z architektem nie mam złudzeń nie opłaca się robić innego projektu tylko zrobić adaptacje tego co planuję.
Koszty całości wyliczył mi na fajną sumę więc nie powinno być źle.

----------


## margaretta81

no to super :smile:  teraz papierki, papierki i łopatka w rączki :wink:

----------


## artix1

> Po rozmowie z architektem nie mam złudzeń nie opłaca się robić innego projektu tylko zrobić adaptacje tego co planuję.
> Koszty całości wyliczył mi na fajną sumę więc nie powinno być źle.


 Jeżeli masz możliwość poszerzyć garaż to zrób to. Ja dołożyłem do szerokości mojego 80 cm. Przed przeróbką szerokość wynosiła 335cm ,teraz ponad 4 m. Zmierzyłem szerokość mojego starego autka razem z lusterkami, wyszło prawie 205cm , czyli po wjechaniu do środka zostaje po 75 cm z każdej strony na otwarcie drzwi, trochę mało.  Jeżeli wstawię kosiarkę, rowery, jakiś regał, mały stół warsztatowy będzie problem ze swobodnym wysiadaniem z furki. Otwór bramy powiększyłem z 220cm do 270cm. W oryginale miałem po 7,5cm zapasu z każdej strony przy wieździe do środka czyli nie za wiele. Myślę, że 2,5m też by wystarczyło. Kosztów zmian dokładnie  nie pamiętam ale pi razy oko- przy adaptacji pani skreśliła oryginalny wymiar i dopisała zmieniony, zmian w samych rysunkach nie było, robocizna dodatkowo 1000zł (120zł brutto m2) za tą powierzchnię , dach robocizna 50zł (5 zł m2 za krycie blachodachówką) i do tego wszystkiego trzeba doliczyć materiały. 2x0.8mb fundamentów i to samo dach. Jak widać nie są to wielkie sumy a dały wymierne korzyści. Teraz mam sporo miejsca na wszystkie potrzebne i zbędne szpargały, gdzieś to trzeba przecież trzymać  :yes:

----------


## DJMazi

U mnie przed zmianami jakie planuje to 3,15m po dodaniu 50 cm mamy 3,65m  szerokość auta od lusterka do lusterka to 196cm
Zostaje po zmianie 1,70 cm czyli z każdej strony po 85cm wydaje mi się ze to jeszcze za mało gdyż mam traktorek do koszenia trawy + chcę zrobić stół do majsterkowania w sumie go już mam tylko montaż. Więc racjonalnie jak szerokość domu to 11,16m mogę zrobić 12m czyli zostaje mi 88cm poszerzenia co daje łączną szerokość garażu po zmianie 4,03m to już daje po 1,20m z każdej strony z autem. Wystarczy mi raczej  :smile:  Adaptacja i zmiany to jakieś 3,500zł z tego co wstępnie rozmawiałem może uda się zrobić tak jak ty aby dorysował projektant ładnie  :smile: 
Zobaczymy najpierw trzeba kupić projekt  :big grin:

----------


## artix1

*DJMazi* Zrób tak żebyś się nie wnerwiał po zakończeniu budowu, potem już "po ptokach" :yes: .  Odnośnie projektów indywidualnych z gotowymi wiązarami dachowymi. Projektant rysuje wszystko oprócz więźby dachowej. Gotowy projekt dachu z wszystkimi obliczeniami wykonuje firma wykonująca więźbę dachową. Wiązary są trochę droższe ale zaoszczędzimy na naszym projektancie, który będzie miał sporo pracy mniej czyli będzie taniej  :yes:

----------


## DJMazi

I tak zrobie wprowadze takie zmiany aby mi odpowiadaly i byly praktyczne.

----------


## namira

DJMazi po twoich zmianach samochod będzie mial taki salon jak ty,nie szkoda ci kasy na garaż w bryle domu?

----------


## DJMazi

Nie tam tak dużej działki aby garaż postawić osobno.
Więc i wyjścia nie mam.
Dużo sam majsterkuje i potrzebuje takie miejsce aby stało auto + roboty  :smile: 
Same moje graty z domu rodziców jak przeniosę narzędzia to nie wiem czy się pomieszczę.  :big grin: 

Dodatkowe Pytanie :
Bloczek Termalica odmiana 600 3MPa
3MPa CO TO  :big grin:  ??
Jaką opcje wybrać ??
Nie mogę wyszukać opisów tych oznaczeń i denerwuje mnie to !
W + P
MPa
ITD może ktoś miał by ochotę opisać skróty.
Samo WM nie mogłem na początku załapać co to że Wentylacja Mechaniczna.

----------


## gorbag

> Bloczek Termalica odmiana 600 3MPa
> 3MPa CO TO  ??
> Jaką opcje wybrać ??
> Nie mogę wyszukać opisów tych oznaczeń i denerwuje mnie to !
> W + P
> MPa
> ITD może ktoś miał by ochotę opisać skróty.
> Samo WM nie mogłem na początku załapać co to że Wentylacja Mechaniczna.


600 to gramatura, najczęściej wybierana dla ścian dwuwarstwowych. Beton komórkowy (BK) ma zwykle gramatury od 350 do 700 kg/m3. Najlżejsze są najcieplejsze, ale też najmniej wytrzymałe.
3MPa to  wytrzymałość na ściskanie w megapaskalach.
W+P to pióro-wpust na krawędziach bocznych.

----------


## desmear

> *DJMazi* (.....) Wiązary są trochę droższe ale zaoszczędzimy na naszym projektancie, który będzie miał sporo pracy mniej czyli będzie taniej


mówisz to na podstawie doświadczenia czy tylko takie teoretyczne rozważania ?
1. mnie wiązary wyszłyby ponad 2 razy drożej
2. jeden projektant odejmie Ci 300 zł drugi doda 500  :wink:

----------


## DJMazi

Rozmowę z moim projektantem do adaptacji mam w na 2 tydzień.
Mam mu wyrysować i opisać zmiany jakie proponuje i chciał bym zrobić, on ma mi wyliczyć koszty adaptacji ze zmianami.
Więc temat będę męczył.
Dodam jeśli zaproponuje mi zrobienie projektu podobnego w lepszej cenie nie będę się zastanawiał bo mam czas  :wink: 
Projekt mi się podoba i może mocno się nim sugerować o ile tak wolno ;D

----------


## artix1

> mówisz to na podstawie doświadczenia czy tylko takie teoretyczne rozważania ?
> 1. mnie wiązary wyszłyby ponad 2 razy drożej
> 2. jeden projektant odejmie Ci 300 zł drugi doda 500


  Rozważania teoretyczne ale i poparte  informacjami z firmą wykonującą mój dach. W moim przypadku gotowy projekt zawierał również pełną dokumentację wiązarów. Na początku napaliłem się na zrobienie więźby samodzielnie ale po podliczeniu kosztów dobrego, suchego drewna konstrukcyjnego plus płytki perforowane plus gwoździe BAT plus przeliczenie ilości gwoździ w danym połączeniu, dałem sobie spokój. W oryginalnym projekcie wszystkie węzły  łączone są dwustronnie sklejką wodoodporną, która niestety jest dość droga. Projekt więźby z moimi zmianami  jak i wycena zawarta była w cenie całej konstrukcji dachu. Cena za całość z montażem 21400 pow. 250m2. Precyzja wykonania bez zarzutu, płaszczyzny dachu jak i dolnego pasa idealne  :yes: . Czyli podsumowując, projektując budynek mieszkalny z wiązarami dachowymi, projektant nie zajmuje się dachem. Projekt z wszystkimi obliczeniami i rysunkami dostarcza producent gotowej więźby. Nie wydaje mi się żeby ktokolwiek narysował i przeliczył więźbę za pięć stówek  :big grin: .

----------


## gorbag

Też chwalę sobie wiązary.
Z materiałem, transportem, montażem i przeprojektowaniem na większy strych niż w oryginale, wyszło mi 13800 brutto za dach bodajże 178m2.
Ale rzeczywiście wiązary mają największy sens w przypadku prostych domów jak w Bursztynie artixa czy serii parterówek z z500, jak u mnie.
Raczej nie zrobiłbym takiej konstrukcji za połowę ceny. 

Pod blachę wiązary byłyby jeszcze o 500 zł tańsze.

----------


## DJMazi

Gdzie mogę się do nich zgłosić proszę o www  :smile:  ciekawe ile mi wyliczą  :smile:

----------


## gorbag

Sprawdź sieć firm współpracujących na www.mitek.pl. Transport dużych elementów też kosztuje. Najlepiej popytać w kilku najbliższych firmach.
Akurat chwilowo strona Mitek nie działa.

----------


## zajac marcowy

Wybacz szczerośc ale zastanów się dobrze.
przy posiadanych nikłych środkach własnych, nawet w systemie gospodarczym to konieczność kredytu na wiele wiele rat.

----------


## twaro

Jak chcesz zbudować za 200tys. to te wiązary zrób sobie sam. (tak samo jak wiekszość prac).

Chociaż sądzę że nawet budowa systemem gospodarczym od 0 do zamieszkania za dwie stówy jest niemozliwa.

Może się mylę? Ostatnio przeczytałem dziennik stukpuk`a. Postawił "Tymka" (polecam treść merytoryczną), podobno zmieścił się w 200000.

----------


## DEZET

" Cytat Napisał NieJan:     DEZET, mój dom nie przekroczy 350m3. Na co dzień zapewne luna działająca z połową wydajności wystarczyłaby. Ale mogę też użyć dwóch lun równolegle. Sterowanie jedno tym samym trafem, filtry i tak zewnętrzne na kanałach, żadnych dodatkowych kosztów, a luna x2 ze sterowaniem, uszczelnieniem itp. wyjdzie i tak co najmniej dwa razy taniej niż najtańsza centrala o wydajności 400m3/h.     "

Cytat desmear: "Dobrze myślisz. nie rozpędzisz jej nawet do połowy prędkości. Wystarczy bez problemu.     Słuchajcie ludzi którzy już MAJĄ WM na jakich wydajnościach jej używają a nie książkowych rad dotyczących obiektów użyteczności publicznej. "

  U Ciebie działa, ale w końcu ktoś te normy wymyślił, nie dlatego, żeby zrobić jakieś novum. Proponuję poczytać - nie dotyczy to tylko obiektów użyteczności publicznej (takie nas tu nie interesują). Nie wiem jak jest z odbiorem wentylacji mechanicznej- a co jeśli wydajność okaże się za mała (na papierku)- desmear dorzucisz kasę inwestorowi przekonanemu do Twoich racji na nowe urządzenie?

http://www.e-instalacje.pl/a/3240,wentylacja-domu-wymagania http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/wentylacja-i-klimatyzacja/normowe-ilosci-powietrza_57913.html http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...normy-wm/page3 

Porównanie np. do kina nie ma sensu- wydajność i urządzenie musisz mieć na max ilość osób/miejsc, a nie dla tych 10, co akurat seans oglądają. Każdy zrobi, jak uważa.

----------


## Xerses

> " Domyślnie      Cytat Napisał NieJan Zobacz post     DEZET, mój dom nie przekroczy 350m3. Na co dzień zapewne luna działająca z połową wydajności wystarczyłaby. Ale mogę też użyć dwóch lun równolegle. Sterowanie jedno tym samym trafem, filtry i tak zewnętrzne na kanałach, żadnych dodatkowych kosztów, a luna x2 ze sterowaniem, uszczelnieniem itp. wyjdzie i tak co najmniej dwa razy taniej niż najtańsza centrala o wydajności 400m3/h.     Dobrze myślisz. nie rozpędzisz jej nawet do połowy prędkości. Wystarczy bez problemu.     Słuchajcie ludzi którzy już MAJĄ WM na jakich wydajnościach jej używają a nie książkowych rad dotyczących obiektów użyteczności publicznej. "  U Ciebie działa, ale w końcu ktoś te normy wymyślił, nie dlatego, żeby zrobić jakieś novum. Proponuję poczytać - nie dotyczy to tylko obiektów użyteczności publicznej (takie nas tu nie interesują). Nie wiem jak jest z odbiorem wentylacji mechanicznej- a co jeśli wydajność okaże się za mała (na papierku)- desmear dorzucisz kasę inwestorowi przekonanemu do Twoich racji na nowe urządzenie?  http://www.e-instalacje.pl/a/3240,we...domu-wymagania http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/w...rza_57913.html http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...normy-wm/page3  Porównanie np. do kina nie ma sensu- wydajność i urządzenie musisz mieć na max ilość osób/miejsc, a nie dla tych 10, co akurat seans oglądają. Każdy zrobi, jak uważa.


Daj spokój, przecież widzisz że kontynuowanie rozmowy to jak kopanie się z koniem. Kolega ma jedną LUNE - jak nie da rady założy dwie, może trzy, będzie miał farme takich urzadzeń gdzieś na stryszku (bo w sumie przy 350m3 to nie wiem w którym miejscu, sam je przerabia)......  :smile:

----------


## artix1

> Gdzie mogę się do nich zgłosić proszę o www  ciekawe ile mi wyliczą


. *Gorbag* pierwszą wycenę dostałem właśnie z firmy współpracującej  z Mitec, oddalonej o ponad 80 km od miejsca budowy. Cena mnie powaliła na kolana, ponad 35 tys. Zacząłem szukać firemek zajmujących się domami szkieletowymi. Jako że najciemniej jest pod latarnią, dogadałem się z producentem z mojego miasta. 
*DJMazi* wiązary nie są skomplikowane do samodzielnego wykonania jeżeli czujesz się na siłach. Projekt dokładnie pokazuje i opisuje co i jak. Tarcica musi być dobrej jakości, min. C24. Zbijanie kratownic z nieoheblowanych i mokrych desek, które dwa dni temu były ładnym drzewkiem mija się z celem. Zazwyczaj węzły wiazara  łączone  są sklejką wodoodporną(droga), widziałem też z OSB(partyzantka :yes: ), płytek kolczastych Mitec sam nie wprasujesz, pozostają płytki perforowane. Zmiana sklejki na płytki skutkuje ponownym przeliczeniem wielkości płytek i ilosci gwoździ w danym połaczeniu.Mi po wyliczeniu drewna konstrukcyjnego, płytek, gwoździ , zmarnowanego tygodnia pracy i montażu z dźwigiem, HDS lub w kilku chłopa po prostu sie nie opłacało. Poszukaj na stronie, którą podał gorbag i nie zapominaj o lokalnych firmach moze tartakach, które także wykonują więźby.
*twaro* twierdzisz, że budowa systemem gospodarczym za dwie stówy jest niemozliwa. Ja twierdzę, że jest. W któryms poście opisywałem wydatki do stanu obecnego i założenia na przyszłość. Wniosek? Da się. Taki jak mój, da się :yes: . Gdybym sam budował zostało by mi w kieszeni jeszcze 21 tysięcy(robocizna). Czy buduję z gliny lub żużlowych pustaków? Nie. Jak widać w dzienniku kupuję tylko materiały dobrej jakości. Mówimy tu o domu o powierzchni użytkowej 95m2 + 40m2 garaż i kotłownia. Chaty 150m2 lub 200m2 za ta kasę oczywiście nie da się zbudować. Ile musiałbym wydać kasy żeby wpasować się w krajowy(budowlańców) trend cenowy. Minimum 300 tysiaków booo tak.  :cool:

----------


## NieJan

> Daj spokój, przecież widzisz że kontynuowanie rozmowy to jak kopanie się z koniem. Kolega ma jedną LUNE - jak nie da rady założy dwie, może trzy, będzie miał farme takich urzadzeń gdzieś na stryszku (bo w sumie przy 350m3 to nie wiem w którym miejscu, sam je przerabia)......


Nauczcie się może cytować, bo sami się w swoich cytatach gubicie. Kolega, który ma jedną lunę nie planuje dokładać drugiej. Ja z kolei nie mam żadnej. Hasła o kopaniu się z koniem pozostaw z łaski swojej dla siebie, ewentualnie wygłaszaj je sobie przed lustrem. I nie wciskaj innym bzdur, jeśłi czegoś nie rozumiesz.

----------


## DEZET

> Nauczcie się może cytować, bo sami się w swoich cytatach gubicie. Kolega, który ma jedną lunę nie planuje dokładać drugiej. Ja z kolei nie mam żadnej. Hasła o kopaniu się z koniem pozostaw z łaski swojej dla siebie, ewentualnie wygłaszaj je sobie przed lustrem. I nie wciskaj innym bzdur, jeśłi czegoś nie rozumiesz.


Sorki za połączone cytaty- coś tu dzisiaj się działo z forum(m.in. jakieś niemieckie reklamy), nie mogłem edytować posta i poszedł połączony.
To nie my pisaliśmy o podłączeniu drugiej Luny, gdyby brakowało mocy- pamiętasz kto to pisał ?  :wink: 
Nie będę już drążył tego tematu.

----------


## compi

> Nauczcie się może cytować, bo sami się w swoich cytatach gubicie. Kolega, który ma jedną lunę nie planuje dokładać drugiej. Ja z kolei nie mam żadnej. Hasła o kopaniu się z koniem pozostaw z łaski swojej dla siebie, ewentualnie wygłaszaj je sobie przed lustrem. I nie wciskaj innym bzdur, jeśłi czegoś nie rozumiesz.


Zimą przy niskiej wilgotności będziecie się zastanawiali czy w ogóle czasowo nie wyłączać WM. Natomiast latem już nie będzie tak słodko i wcale nie musi chodzić o temperatury. U mnie wilgotność wzrastała chwilowo do grubo ponad 60%, a wtedy trzeba przepchnąć trochę więcej powietrza.

----------


## DJMazi

Ja tak dopiszę teraz w domu mam 41% 22,3*C a na dworze jest -0.9 i 75% wilgotność.
A tak na marginesie dobre parametry wilgotności w domu to : ?

----------


## compi

Masz trzymać się 50-tki : ).

----------


## Xerses

> Nauczcie się może cytować, bo sami się w swoich cytatach gubicie. Kolega, który ma jedną lunę nie planuje dokładać drugiej. Ja z kolei nie mam żadnej. Hasła o kopaniu się z koniem pozostaw z łaski swojej dla siebie, ewentualnie wygłaszaj je sobie przed lustrem. I nie wciskaj innym bzdur, jeśłi czegoś nie rozumiesz.


To nie wypisuj głupot tylko po to aby udowodnic swoja teorie.

----------


## NieJan

A jaka jest moja teoria? I jakie głupoty wypisuję?

----------


## Maroko1991

Witam, 
drodzy koledzy i koleżanki. W nawiązaniu do tytułu tematu mam pytanie dotyczące 2 domów. Czy któryś z tych domów da radę wybudować do ssz za 200 tyś? Z wykończeniem małego pokoju i łazienki (bez kuchni) na dole. Bardzo dużo pracy własnej (do dachu itd np fachowiec + ja i znajomi).
Wykończenie zrobię sam.

projekt 1:
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...hForm=1&Type=2
projekt 2:
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4f3537963e48c
projekt 3: 
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...hForm=1&Type=2
projekt 4:
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...hForm=1&Type=2


Pozdrawiam i czekam na odp.

----------


## Scarlet

> Witam, 
> drodzy koledzy i koleżanki. W nawiązaniu do tytułu tematu mam pytanie dotyczące 2 domów. Czy któryś z tych domów da radę wybudować do ssz za 200 tyś? Z wykończeniem małego pokoju i łazienki (bez kuchni) na dole. Bardzo dużo pracy własnej (do dachu itd np fachowiec + ja i znajomi).
> Wykończenie zrobię sam.
> 
> projekt 1:
> http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...hForm=1&Type=2
> 
> 
> projekt 2:
> ...


Wybrałeś domy o powierzchni netto ponad 200 m. Nie ma szans wybudować ich za 200 tys.

----------


## DEZET

Ad. 1 - bryła prosta, ale same drzwi przesuwne( po co na 2 strony świata?) to koszt pewnie min. 20-30k.Do tego jeszcze duże okno do podłogi. Moim zdaniem nieustawne pomieszczenie. Na tylnej elewacji różnej wielkości okna, malutkie i oddzielnie obok siebie w kotłowni. Ad. 2 - bryła i dach bardziej skomplikowane, okna narożne (forumowicze odradzają to rozwiązanie), okna (portfenetry?) nie każdemu się podobają. Dodatkowa barierka do nich też kosztuje, zwłaszcza szkło. Ad. 3 - mnie najbardziej się podoba. Prosta bryła. Ale znowu jak w poprzednich drzwi przesuwne + szklany wykusz to koszty. Na minus 2 kominy + 3 kominki wentylacyjne. Zwróć na to uwagę również w innych projektach.  Ad. 4 - Pierwsze spojrzenie- skojarzenie z mostkiem kapitańskim- niczym tonący Titanic  :wink:  Pretensjonalne okrągłe okienko. Kominy 3 szt. i to ponad 9,5m każdy. Nie piszę o układzie wnętrza, bo to indywidualna sprawa. Stropy betonowe- nie orientuję się jaki to koszt, bo nie robiłem.  Wyrzucenie ozdobników na elewacjach to też zmniejszenie kosztów. Materiały do budowy- jeśli chcesz sam budować- wybrałbym łatwy w obróbce beton komórkowy. Zakładasz dużo pracy własnej- może się udać, ale podchodziłbym ostrożnie z tą kwotą.

----------


## DEZET

Scarlet- Maroko1991 pisze o SSZ .

----------


## Kwitko

Właśnie Maroko chyba myli pojęcia. SSZ z wykończonym pokojem i łazienką  :wink:  Bardziej chodzi o deweloperkę. 
Maroko SSZ to gołe mury z dachem i oknami. Bez żadnych instalacji i tynków.

----------


## Scarlet

> Scarlet- Maroko1991 pisze o SSZ .



Faktycznie, przepraszam - źle przeczytałam  :smile:

----------


## Maroko1991

Dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi. W związku z nimi zmieniam zdanie i nie robię "do zamieszkania" tylko ssz. Będzie SSZ - to potem powolutku powolutku do celu. Każdy z tych projektów oczywiście jest do przerobienia. Okna narożne oczywiście odpadają. Odpada od tego także komin z salonu (nie jestem zwolennikiem tego rozwiązania). Okna do samej podłogi także odpadają, będą inne, mniejsze. tak więc rozumiem, że ze zmianami, które planuje wprowadzić (w każdym z projektów) zmiejszą kwotę wybudowania domu do magicznej kwoty 200.000 zł?
Pozdrawiam i czekam na odpowiedzi.

----------


## bowess

Moim zdaniem wszystkie pokazane domy są za duże na 200 tysięcy i każdy ma jakieś podrażacze, bez których spokojnie można się obyć.

No i mało konkretów Maroko podajesz. Czytając, wydaje mi się, że chodzi o to, żeby po wydaniu 200 w domu dało się zamieszkać, czyli żeby była podstawowa funkcjonalność sypialno-toaletowa (do tego elektryczny czajnik czy jakaś kucheneczka i śmigasz  :smile:  ). Tak czy siak, domy 1, 3 i 4 mają kosztorysy SSZ na 216, 207 i 193 tys. - gospodarczą, netto i liczone według współczynników. W "prawdziwym życiu" oznacza to, że taki wynik można osiągnąć jedynie zasuwając samemu przy większości robót. Projekt 2 ma SSZ oceniony na 174 tys. też netto, szacunkowo i z minimalnymi kosztami robocizny. Nie jest jednak specjalnie tańszy od pozostałej trójki - po prostu biuro taniej szacuje.  :smile: 

Ogólnie proponuję poszukiwania domu do 150m2 ale już w tym garaż. Wtedy za 200 powinno się udać zamieszkać. Po prostu przemyśl co i jak - kiedy chcesz zakończyć budowę, jaki masz na przykład roczny dopływ świeżej kasy, co musisz mieć na pewno w tym domu. Nie wchodziłabym w projekt, którego całkowite wykończenie zabierze więcej niż 3-4 lata (na przykład potrzeba po zamieszkaniu jeszcze 160 tysięcy, a rocznie możesz włożyć 40). Koszty ogrzewania niewykończonej całości, mieszkanie na budowie (brak legalnego jej zakończenia) to są podstawowe minusy, a o innych w dziale psycholog dyżurny.  :wink:

----------


## bowess

Skoro taka zmiana, to w zasadzie 2 i 4 powinno się bez napinki doprowadzić do SSZ.  :smile: 

Pozostałe też - ze stosownymi zmianami.
Trzy mają bardzo dużo okien połaciowych.

----------


## Maroko1991

Projekt nr 1. 

Parter

Przeniesienie kuchni w miejsce salonu, salon w miejsce kuchni. Likwidacja obu drzwi przesuwnych. Likwidacja kominka, likwidacja okna w toalecie + okna po starej spiżarni. Likwidacja drzwi do kotłowni od strony podwórka. 

Poddasze.

Likwidacja ściany między łazienką (3) a pokojem (7). Przesunięcie ściany między pokojem (6) a (7) do wewnątrz siódemki. Nie potrzebuję tylu pokoi a marzy mi się duża łazienka (tak więc połowa (7) na korzyść pokoju (6) i łazienki (3). Likwidacja kominka w sypialni (2). Likwidacja 2 okien dachowych w korytarzu. Likwidacja okna dachowego w łazience (3) z przesunięciem okien ze „starej” 7. 

W przygotowaniu zmiany do kolejnych projektów, ale już teraz możecie ocenić czy zmiany, które chcę wprowadzić  w projekcie Liv 5 G1 znacząco zmiejszą koszt budowy. Rozmawiamy o SSZ.

/Edit/
Projekt 2

Parter. 

Usunięcie drzwi i okna do kotłowni, nie wiem jeszcze które drzwi zostaną. Usunięcie małego okna w gabinecie. Zastąpienie obu okien narożnych mniejszymi, zwykłymi. Usunięcie kominka w salonie. Usunięcie okna w garażu, bądź zastąpienie go pleksą. 

Poddasze.

Zmiana drzwi z korytarza do garderoby na drzwi z sypialni do garderoby

Projekt 3.

Parter. 
Usunięcie drzwi (nie wiem jeszcze których) i okna w kotłowni. Zmiana drzwi przesuwnych w salonie na zwykłe. Zmiana okien jadalni na zwykłe jedno okno na środku. Likwidacja kominka. 

Poddasze.

Usunięcie ściany pomiędzy garderobą (4) a łazienką (9). Tak więc jedna duża łazienka. Usunięcie drzwi „na zewnątrz” (okno) w pokoju nr 7. Posłuży on jako garderoba. Usunięcie okna dachowego na schodach. Usunięcie jednego okna dachowego w łazience ( :cool: .

Projekt 4.

Parter.

Zamiana drzwi zewnętrznych do gabinetu na okno. Usunięcie obu okien w kotłowni + jedne z drzwi. Zastąpienie obu okien w garażu na pleksę. Usunięcie okna w łazience i spiżarni. 
Usunięcie kominka.

Poddasze.

Usunięcie jednego okna w łazience (6), usunięcie okna na klatce schodowej. To chyba wszystkie przeróbki


Uff, to wszystko :smile:  Wszystkie projekty mi się bardzo podobają, ale na prowadzenie wychodzi jednak 1 i 2. Ze względów finansowych 3 i 4 także wchodzą w grę. Moglibyście zrobić mi jakąś listę, które według was są najtańsze do zbudowania :smile: ? Bardzo by mi to pomogło w decyzji.
Pozdrawiam !

----------


## DEZET

Zmiany, które chcesz wprowadzić są jakimś zmniejszeniem kosztów budowy.  Pomysł z zamianą okna na pleksiglas bez sensu- lepiej wstawić mniejsze fix-y(rama z szybą). Pleksi jest droga, a jakąś ramkę też dobrze mieć - wyjdzie samoróbka nic nie dająca- stracisz czas na robotę, zamiast zrobić coś pożyteczniejszego (a będzie co robić). My nie możemy Ci doradzić, który wybrać, bo każdy ma inny gust i potrzeby. Rozpisz, co potrzebujesz i drogą eliminacji wybierz z tych projektów lub  zmień na inny projekt o całkowitej pow. z garażem ok. 150m2, jak radzi bowess.

----------


## bowess

W każdym masz listę zmian. W pierwszym chyba najwięcej. Rozważałeś projekt indywidualny?

Z podanych moim zdaniem najtańsza byłaby Olcia. Do likwidacji wykusz, do zmiany otwór strzelniczy na normalne okienko, w gabinecie zwykłe okno, okien dachowych mniej (można usunąć z 5 i 6 po jednym, ewentualnie to nad schodami. No ale projekt ma beznadziejny wiatrołap (bez szafy, nawet jak na wieszaki otwarte to trochę za mała wnęka).

Tylko Ty wiesz, co konkretnie w Twoim przypadku oznacza stwierdzenie "względy finansowe". Tak jak mówiłam, policz ile lat zajmie Ci wykończenie całego domu od tego SSZ, na które masz budżet 200. Ja mam swoje podejście do tematu, Ty pewnie też masz swoje. Na pewno szukałabym gotowca, w którym byłoby mniej zmian (na przykład tylko likwidacja kominka w salonie), albo rozważała indywidualny.
Zobacz też mniejsze projekty innych pracowni, na przykład Vigo II - likwidujesz kominek, dajesz zwykłe drzwi wejściowe (możesz wtedy zmniejszyć wiatrołap a powiększyć kuchnię przesuwając jedną ściankę), tarasowe zwykłe otwierane zamiast suwanego. Zobacz Drozda Eko tu wyrzucasz kominek i już. A - pamiętaj, że styl zewnętrza łatwo zmienić , do nieciekawego na wizualce projektu możesz dobrać pokrycie dachu, tynk i okna tak, żeby było w Twoim guście.

----------


## Einz

> Ogólnie proponuję poszukiwania domu do 150m2 ale już w tym garaż. Wtedy za 200 powinno się udać zamieszkać.


No da się- gołe mury przykryte a w środku dobry namiot. I można żyć!

Przepraszam za ton mojej wypowiedzi, ale czasem nie mogę się powstrzymać jak czytam niektóre wypowiedzi zasłużonych Forumowiczów.

----------


## Pmarian

hmm, ja za 100 metrowy domek zapłaciłem w ssz 140 z vatem, dlatego zgodzę się z Einz. Gdzie tam do tych hawir?!

----------


## bowess

Moja wypowiedź była w nawiązaniu do postulatów pytającego, czyli większość robocizny własnej + bardzo podstawowa funkcjonalność.
No i do 150m, a konkretnie im mniej tym lepiej. Moim zdaniem w domu o prostej bryle z dwuspadowym dachem, 100 do 120 m użytkowej + garaż i pomieszczenie gospodarcze za nim, da się zamieszkać niekoniecznie w namiocie ale ze skromnym wykończeniem niezbędnych pomieszczeń parteru. Zaznaczę od razu, że osobiście nie popieram tego typu budowy "na raty" - raczej poszukiwałabym domu wielkości i konstrukcji takiej, żeby za 200 doprowadzić całość przynajmniej do deweloperki.

Einz, ja się nie czuję zasłużonym forumowiczem. Po prostu odpowiadam na tak a nie inaczej postawione pytania. Autorowi najpierw chodziło o tego rodzaju "partyzantkę" (do zamieszkania jeden pokój i łazienka), potem zszedł do samego SSZ. Każdy robi jak uważa i jak mu funduszy starcza.

----------


## DEZET

SSZ- 140k, można 100m2, ale można i ponad 150m2, czego jestem dowodem... okupione własną pracą  :wink:

----------


## sadek125

Ale mi (NAM)  się temat rozkręcił  :smile:  i jeszcze został przyklejony- :eek: 
A tak na poważnie cieszę się, że temat został "podłapany" na pewno pomaga co niektórym podejmować właściwe decyzje, oczywiście mi także.
Sorry za off topic

----------


## mest

A ja proszę o szybką pomoc  :smile:  założyłem sobie dziennik i chciałbym aby link do niego był widoczny pod każdym postem, ale nie wiem jak to zrobić. Może ktoś pomóc. Sory za off

----------


## artix1

*mest* spoko luzik link jest widoczny pod Twoim postem  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

1.post tego wątku sprzed 2 lat:




> Jako ze to mój pierwszy post Witam wszystkich!
> Wraz z żoną mocno zastanawiamy sie nad budowa domu jednorodzinnego o wielkości ok. 110m2.
> Sęk w tym ze nie mamy praktycznie żadnych oszczednosci (15 tyś) ani działki pod budowe.
> Do rzeczy na oku mamy działke o wymiarach 23 na 49m za ok 30 tys. Łaczne dochodzy moje i żony na reke to ok 3300zł.
> Zastanawiamy sie wogóle czy jest sens strartowac z naszymi dochodami na taka inwestycje czy nie przerośnie to naszych możliwości???
> Dom budowany byłby systemem gospodarczym, mam szwagra który dużo by mi pomógł. Na oku nie mamy jeszcze zadnego konkretnego projektu.
> Wczesniej zastanawialismy sie nad zakupem domu z rynku wtórnego ale ceny takich domów to juz kosmos przykladowo dom 150,2 do drobnego remontu zaczyna sie od 300 tys wiec mocno myslimy nad budowa. Narazie mamy gdzie mieszkac(u rodziców)
> Jeśli pomyliłem działy z góry przepraszam. Prosze Was o jakies dobre  i szczere rady.


Sadek - odnalazłeś się  :wave: 

i co postanowiłeś? bo jak widzisz tu bez ciebie się domy budują.....

----------


## DEZET

> 1.post tego wątku sprzed 2 lat:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadek - odnalazłeś się 
> 
> i co postanowiłeś? bo jak widzisz tu bez ciebie się domy budują.....


Sadek uruchomił samonapędzającą się maszynerię, która... działa  :wink: 
Też jestem ciekaw postanowień i realizacji.

----------


## sadek125

> 1.post tego wątku sprzed 2 lat:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadek - odnalazłeś się 
> 
> i co postanowiłeś? bo jak widzisz tu bez ciebie się domy budują.....


Nie odnalazłem się byłem praktycznie tu cały czas, tylko działałem w ukryciu :Smile: 

No właśnie domy się budują a u mnie dalej przygotowania.
Ale po koleji kupiłem tą działkę o której pisałem wcześniej, niestety plany się trochę pozmieniały  i musiałem ją sprzedać jednak kupiłem drugą trochę wiekszą w innej miejscowości ok 15 ar. Działka oczywiście została już spłacona, przez te dwa lata postanowiliśmy mocno przykręcić kurek i zaoszczędzić ile się tylko da. No i dało się 60 tyś. czeka już na swoje przeznaczenie, dodatkowo zakupiłem 960 sztuk pustaka w okazyjnej cenie 6 zł :Smile:  za szt.
Także plany powolutku się realizują, ale chyba w tym roku niestety jeszcze nie ruszymy, powodem jest usunięcia słupa niskiego napięcia z działki w miejscu w którym ma stać dom, koszty dosyć duże ale wszystko jest na dobrej drodze  :Smile: 
Pozdrawiam bardzo serdecznie!

----------


## CodeSnipper

My wybraliśmy projekt Z14 z pracowni Z500 (110 użytkowej/135 netto) - trochę zmian będzie, bo chcę iść w energooszczędność i zmieścić się w 200 tys. Planuję szkielet z podwójną warstwą wełny (2x15cm) - na dziś szukam firmy, która postawi mi sam szkielet i obije OSB. Oferty wyglądają zachęcająco, ale jak jeszcze trochę poczytam i pooglądam youtube to kto wie czy sam nie porwę się na złożenie konstrukcji (drewno przyjedzie odpowiedni przycięte). Do wykończeniówki mam szwagra, instalacje rozłożę z kolegą, elektryk toto wepnie, hydraulik posprawdza. Biję sie z myślami czy robić CO na drewno i węgiel czy tylko elektryczne konwektory.

Myślicie że energooszczędny za 200 tys to realne marzenie?

----------


## DEZET

CodeSnipper- za 200k do zamieszkania? Mnie wychodziło, że dom szkieletowy jest droższy w budowie niż murowany. nie wiem, czy coś się zmieniło w temacie. I za taki metraż+ energooszczędny- marzyć możesz, ale jak zbraknie kasy, to będzie bolało. Szwagry i inni znajomi za całkiem darmo też pewnie nie zrobią.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Energooszczędność w moim przypadku to jeśli nie wydam na ogrzewanie więcej niż 2000 rocznie. Może to nieco rozjaśni. Wg kalkulacji z kilku firm koszt samego szkieletu obitego OSB to 55-70 tys. Dochodzi fundament za jakieś 25, wełna, folie, pokrycie dachowe, suche tynki - myślę że nie więcej jak 150 tys SSZ z tynkami i instalacjami. Ale na razie to teoretyzowanie.

----------


## DEZET

Coś tanio ten szkielet - mnie same wiązary kosztowały bez montażu ok. 23k. (230m2 dachu).

----------


## CodeSnipper

U mnie nie będzie wiązarów - jętki i krokwie.

----------


## DEZET

CodeSnipper- nie o to chodziło- i tu i tu to szkielet. Na wiązary gdzie jest sporo niezabudowanej pustej przestrzeni( w przekroju) dałem ww kwotę. W ścianie te "belki" są dość gęsto, czyli więcej materiału zużytego i tu mnie zdziwiła Twoja cena i to jeszcze z płytą osb. Do tego to jednak poddasze użytkowe- też trzeba konstrukcję. Same schody- porządne- to 10k., okna, dobrze zrobiony strop, pokrycie dachu, jakaś elewacja, 2 kominy, mnóstwo gwoździ, wkrętów, łączników stalowych, itp. Policz to sobie dokładnie. Przede wszystkim- dlaczego szkielet?

----------


## MarcinK09

Bo okazuję się, że przy części pracy własnej może być znacznie tańszy niż myślimy. 
A dlaczego szkieletor (według mnie mniejszy nakład pracy)  budowany kompleksowo przez firmę jest droższy niż murowany?
Tego chyba nawet najstarsi górale nie wiedzą  :jaw drop:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ano dlatego, że jeśli firma postawi mi szkielet za 60 tysiecy, to całą resztę mogę zrobić sobie sam. Czyli zapłacę za materiały. Mam taką pracę, że mogę spokojnie poświęcić się budowaniu po kilka godzin dziennie.

Dałem tez projekt do wyceny lokalnemu majstrowi z opcją wzięcia mnie za pomocnika a szwagra za murarza. Zobaczę co mi powie. Do szkieletu przekonuje mnie jednak łatwość wszelkich modernizacji, a przy budowie rozciąganie instalacji to bajka: bez kucia, klejenia wiercenia (no wiercenie będzie ale w drewnie to sama przyjemność. Do tego, jeśli bym ocieplił go podwójną wata (30cm w ścianie i 40 w dachu) to dość fajnie powinienem go ogrzać nawet prądem. Mała bezwładność z dobrym sterowaniem jest zaletą.

Inna sprawa, że wstępnie rozmawiałem także ze szwagrem pracującym przy szkieletach w Norwegi (zawodowy stolarz) i stwierdził, że jeśli byśmy tak się ustawili - ja z budową a on z przyjazdem na miesięczną przerwę w pracy - to taki szkielet jest w stanie on z dwoma podaj-gwoździami postawić. I wtedy po prostu mam opcję jeszcze tańszą.

Na razie badam wszystkie opcje. Silka ze styropianem to też fajna i ciepła opcja - lepsza akumulacja więc większa bezwładność - to też zaleta: nie trzeba palić codziennie (tak mam teraz). Ale w betonie już tak sobie wszystkiego nie zrobię, tynki maszynowe trzeba wynająć, wylewki pewnie też, elektrykę może zrobię ale hydraulikę juz pewnie fachowiec czyli znowu kasa.

A co do wyceny: standardowo na taki dom (110m2) przelicznik nakazuje brać 0,16m3 drewna/m2 to daje około 18m3 czyli materiał to jakieś 30-35 tysięcy jak mniemam?

No i mam jeszcze opcję, że postawię go samodzielnie z kolegą (za mniejszą kasę niż z firmą), który w ostatnich 3 latach postawił dwa szkielety dla siebie. Ona przeliczył sobie przy drugim domu (160m2), że zaoszczędził na robociźnie minimum 60 tysięcy. Robił wszystko sam, tylko dach mu kryła firma dekarska.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Szwagry i inni znajomi za całkiem darmo też pewnie nie zrobią.


Inwestor + jakiś emeryt za 5 złoty od godziny. We dwójkę można postawić cały dom łącznie z lekkim dachem i stropami żelbetowymi.
Na śląsku mamy krzepkich emerytów bardzo dużo.

----------


## DEZET

Klaudiusz_x- za 5 zeta nie chcą za ochroniarza w markecie robić, a Ty proponujesz na budowie  :smile:  Własną robocizną wiadomo, że się oszczędza i to sporo, coś o tym wiem. Ale drewno to nie wszystko w szkieletorze- jak pisałem wyżej+ mnóstwo drobiazgów, a koszty rosną.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Klaudiusz_x- za 5 zeta nie chcą za ochroniarza w markecie robić, a Ty proponujesz na budowie  Własną robocizną wiadomo, że się oszczędza i to sporo, coś o tym wiem..


 :smile: 
Pewnie za niedługo Rostkowski dowali zapłatę podatku od zaoszczędzonej kasy na własnej robociźnie (mają pomysł na przerzucenie odpowiedzialności za niezapłacony podatek przez hurtownie na inwestora  :sad:  ). Nie będzie już tak tanio.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Koledzy, moi szwagrowie są bardzo mili i zrobią to za przysłowiowa piątkę. Tu temat bym raczej odpuścił. Jak pisałem wyżej - mogę dość znacząco zaoszczędzić na robociźnie więc chyba moje mrzonki o energooszczędnym szkieleciaku za 200 tys. nie są takie nierealne? jak myślicie?

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Koledzy, moi szwagrowie są bardzo mili i zrobią to za przysłowiowa piątkę. Tu temat bym raczej odpuścił. Jak pisałem wyżej - mogę dość znacząco zaoszczędzić na robociźnie więc chyba moje mrzonki o energooszczędnym szkieleciaku za 200 tys. nie są takie nierealne? jak myślicie?


Popatrz na mój domek.
Da się, Wszystko we własnym zakresie.
Osobiście uważam, że lepiej budować samemu z bk na klej. Jest lżej i szybciej.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Koledzy, moi szwagrowie są bardzo mili i zrobią to za przysłowiowa piątkę. Tu temat bym raczej odpuścił. Jak pisałem wyżej - mogę dość znacząco zaoszczędzić na robociźnie więc chyba moje mrzonki o energooszczędnym szkieleciaku za 200 tys. nie są takie nierealne? jak myślicie?


Popatrz na mój domek.
Da się, Wszystko we własnym zakresie,
Co do szkieletowca, nie wiem, nie wypowiadam się. Nie mam doświadczenia.
Za to byłem przy budowie domu ze słomy. Fajna sprawa.

----------


## jurek okinawa

witam. wybudowałem ,,okinawe"- 100m2- b.fajny projekt. , przy dużym udziale pracy własnej /sam CO, elektryka, sufity podwieszane, woda, scianki działowe ... iduzo duzo więcej/ i zmiesciłem się w budżecie 200 tys. dom jest B.ENERGOOSZCZĘDNY i na tym parametrze nie oszczędzałem. Jedna z forumowiczek była u mnie na budowie i może o tym wszystkim zaswiadczyc, mam zeszyt w którym są zapisane ,,prawie" wszystkie złotówki wydane na OKINAWE. POZDRAWIAM JUREK

----------


## CodeSnipper

Widzę że ta okinawa to taki klon projektu Z7, który na początku brałem pod uwagę. Napisz coś więcej o domu i kosztach użytkowania.

----------


## RD2011

Witaj JurekOkinawa !

Świetnie,że  odezwałeś  się !  :smile: 
Tak - byłam  zobaczyć  dom zbudowany
według  projektu Okinawa ! Potwierdzam - chodziłam po domu
wypytywałam , oglądałam i co się  dało w tej parogodzinnej wizycie,
zapisać to zapisałam ! :smile:  
Rzeczą nieocenioną  jest pochodzić po domu - który samemu chce się
zbudować. A jeszcze Gospodarz - podpowiadał co i jak zrobić na budowie !
Mam wszystkie zapiski z Jego  budowania Okinawy - za co jestem
ogromnie  wdzięczna !Za  co  dziękuję i pozdrawiam ! :smile: 

Tak Okinawa jest podobny do Z7 , ja też ten projekt brałam pod uwagę.
Ale chcę powiedzieć,że w Okinawie  są - według mnie - bardzo  dobrze
rozplanowane pomieszczenia. Bardzo wygodne i co mnie zaskoczyło,
wcale nie są to klitki. Mam porównanie bo obecnie mieszkam w dużym
domu piętrowym, bieganie po schodach dla mnie odpada.
A w Okinawie można dodatkowo wygospodarować większe pomieszczenie
gospodarcze - tak jak to zrobił Jurek - i wstawił tam piec do CO na paliwo
stałe. Zresztą sam  może odpowiadać na ewentualne pytania co do
budowy Okinawy.
W każdym  razie  po wizycie u Jurka - ostateczną decyzją - jest budowanie
właśnie tego  domku  !  :smile:  :bye:

----------


## jurek okinawa

witam. z7 tez na początku brałem pod uwage, ale  okinawa w projekcie ma juz więzbe dachowa , a to dawało przewagę bo na poddaszu wygospodarowałem fajne 50m2 pomieszczenia gosp., podniosłem nachylenie dachu do33% więc na stryszku chodze ,, z podniesionym czołem" po płytach wiórowych 28mm. na belkach kleszczowych. kotłownie mam na węgiel bo gazu nie ma w pobliżu. 220tys. to jest kwota  z zakupem działki i oczyszczalnią , a dom mozna zasiedlic w kazdej chwili bo stan jest wykonczony na tip top /z karniszami na firanki włącznie/. Działka ma 1200m2 i wiem ,że niedowiarki mi nie uwierzą ale fakty takie własnie są, całym sercem kibicuje tym którzy sami cos robią, a moja mała aktywnosc na forum wynika z wieku /50+++/. Moja okinawa jest w realizacjach ,,słonecznych domów" z ytongu. pozdrawiam jurek

----------


## jurek okinawa

witaj Danuta. kawa pyszna z Twojego czajniczka. Niestety jeszcze nie mieszkam ...sprawy rodzinne, mile wspominam Wasze odwiedziny. pozdrawiam jurek

----------


## RD2011

My  również mile wspominamy wizytę i Twój domek !

I  jeszcze raz napiszę  Jurek !

Masz doświadczenie w budowaniu , a na dokładkę chcesz
budującym  podpowiedzieć co i jak . Sam  wykonałeś wiele
prac na  budowie , więc wielu z budujących może pytać i
otrzymają odpowiedź - a to jest bardzo ważne ! :smile: 

No właśnie - oczyszczalnia którą  masz zrobioną jest dobrze
rozwiązana.
Wykonanie więźby, tak aby można wygospodarować strych
jest jak dla mnie suuuper sprawą, i to jest Twój dobry pomysł.
Też tak zrobię oraz   dodam te dwa okna , tak jak mówiłeś , w szczytach
domku, bo jest  to b. dobrym  rozwiązaniem !

Aha jeszcze napiszę, że pokoje   są ustawne , nic dodać nic  ująć ! :smile:

----------


## MarcinK09

CodeSnipper chyba wszyscy chcą nas zniechęcić do budowy szkieletora. Ja niestety już mam stan deweloperski i chętnie się dowiem czy popełniłem błąd decydując się na tą technologię.
Chciałbym dowiedzieć jaką kwotę musiałbym wydać budując ten projekt w technologii tradycyjnej  http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-Maja_438_opisogolny do stanu deweloperskiego przy założeniu, że firma wykonuję: fundamenty, konstrukcję, pokrycie dachu, elewację, wszystkie instalacje (kotłownia tradycyjna). 
Jeżeli okażę się, że w podobnej cenie do mojej to sprzedam dom po 1000zł/m2 i postawię drugi murowany  :smile: 
CodeSnipper jeżeli chcesz tanio budować to wszystkie materiały załatwiaj sam i w ilościach paletowych. 
Za postawienie Twojego domu z Twoim materiałem firma powinna skasować jakieś 15-20k zł netto (szkielet + OSB). Tak przynajmniej było rok temu jak się orientowałem.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jak widzisz z mojego wpisu, mam raczej większość za i przeciw przemyślane. Dodatkowo dopinguje mnie do szkieletu fakt, że większość znajomych się puka w czoło, a jak jeszcze zapodałem na jakimś spotkaniu rodzinnym, że zasadniczo to nie potrzebowałbym kotłowni i komina, to co poniektórym powypadałyby wnet sztućce z rąk.  :big tongue: 

Możesz na PW polecić Twojego wykonawcę? Mi jeden zaproponował drewno ze Szwecji i wizytę na dwóch prowadzonych budowach (wybiorę się w kwietniu).

----------


## MarcinK09

Poszło. U mnie było to samo (pukanie w czoło i niedoważanie).
Jak stawiałem konstrukcję to czasami nawet "wsiobus" (PKS) się przytrzymywał z ludźmi przyklejonymi do szyb  :smile:

----------


## lustrzana

Panowie Szkieletorzy :smile: 
My też zaczynamy szkielet. A odnośnie cen za ten sam projekt dom ok. 250 m2 firmy wyceniając liczyły od 300 tys za stan deweloperski brutto! do 600 tys netto za SSZ - i to nie jest pomyłka, tak wiec dużo zależy od ekipy- sama robocizna bardzo podobnie za szkieleciaka i za tradycyjnego. My sami budować nie będziemy, ale wychodzi nam, a i nasz kierownik budowy potwierdza, ze przez firmę budowany szkielet będzie min. 15% tańszy niż tradycyjny, mamy przesianych wykonawców, czekamy na ostateczne oferty, porozmawiamy, potargujemy się...
Oglądamy już zamieszkane szkieleciaki, rozmawiamy z ludźmi, opinie są pozytywne.
Nasz dom wprawdzie jest za duży, aby mieścić sie w kwocie wątku, ale... z chęcią podczytuję :smile:

----------


## DEZET

MarcinK09- rozumiem, że ta Maja u Ciebie to szkielet?! Nie będę liczył, ale koszt 300k. oceniam niezależnie w jakiej technologii- cała praca firmami.  Masz 193m2 po podłogach a tylko 120m2 użytkowej. Dla mnie to marnotrawienie powierzchni. Wnioskuję, że ta deweloperka kosztowała Cię ok.1000/m2, skoro w takiej cenie chcesz sprzedać :wink:  U mnie tyle wyszło za m2 SSZ (w sumie ok. 200m2) przy pracy własnej. Tylko mury zewnętrzne i wiązary postawiły ekipy.

----------


## MarcinK09

DEZET tak mój dom to szkielet. I to zdecydowanie przewymiarowany. Jak przychodzili budowlańcy z innych etapów to mówili, że z tego materiału mogliby jeszcze coś postawić. Nie negowałem projektu bo przecież ktoś to musiał przeliczać. 
Co do powierzchni użytkowej to tak wychodzi bo: biuro nie wlicza do tej powierzchni : kotłowni, garażu, pokoju nad garażem (pokój dla samców  :smile:  ), klatki schodowej (chyba), wiatrołapu. Skosy też wychodzą inaczej. Powiem,że nie chciałem tak dużego domu (dwie osoby <30 ) ale zauważyliśmy to dopiero po kupnie projektu (patrzyliśmy na pow. użytkową). No nic będziemy się ganiać po chacie.  A dlaczego wybrałem ten projekt który według ogółu jest drogi w budowie(wykusz, balkon, okna dachowe). Żonie się podobał  :cool: 
Te 300k to chyba jednak by nie starczyło. Wyceny zaczynały się od 400 000 zł. Za szkielet wychodziło więcej niż murowany - 470000 zł netto do wykończenia. Wybrałem tą technologie bo dla mnie była zdecydowanie tańsza niż tradycyjna. I to jest jedyny aspekt dlaczego tak wybrałem.
P.S. Według mnie technologia szkieletowa nigdy nie przyjmie się w Polsce jeżeli koszt będzie porównywalny  do technologii murowanej. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Masz rację. ja rozumiem, że wybudowanie takiego domu wymaga precyzji i nie wybacza błędów - dlatego chyba ciągle murowanie jest tańsze bo można wiele rzeczy spieprzyć a potem wyrównać tynkiem. Czyli generalnie koszt murowania jest niższy ale wykonanie gorsze.

Jednak jakby porównać koszt wybudowania dokładnego to będzie chyba podobny, co też mnie dziwi, bo jednak czasowo murowanie trwa dłużej.

----------


## MarcinK09

A dlaczego uważasz, że murowany będzie gorzej wykonany? 
W każdej konstrukcji (szkielet/mur) znajdą się jakieś błędy. Sorry, że tak powiem ale nie oczekuj że Twój dom będzie wykonany idealnie w 100%.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nie oczekuję. Widzę z jakim pietyzmem podchodzą u nas murarze do wykonawstwa a i tu często ludzie piszą, że mur jest bardziej idiotoodporny więc wykonawcy często nie przykładają się do roboty.

----------


## kasy1

Witam!
Zamierzamy wybudowac taki dom
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Hug...rorView,1.html
Material to BK,rezygnujemy z balkonów.
Jak myslicie,uda sie zmiescic w tych 200 tys.,nie liczac materialow na sciany i kleju,bo to juz mamy.
Chcemy tez dom postawic na plycie ,a dachowka cementowa...
Jakies sugestie?
Dziekuje  :smile: 
K

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja nic jeszcze nie wybudowałem ale jeśli macie już materiały na sciany to z przeglądniętego przeze mnie tryliona dyskusji w sieci wynika, że powinno się udać. To jeszcze zależy jaki sposób budowy będziecie mieli: gospodarczy z wkładem własnej pracy czy przez firmę.

----------


## kasy1

Troche pracy wlasnej,glownie przy plycie,ale murowania sie nie podejmuje :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Możesz próbować się dogadać z ekipą, aby zatrudnili Cię jako pomocnika - pod warunkiem że masz tyle czasu.

----------


## kasiagrześ

Witam.
Nieśmiało zaczynamy marzyć o naszym małym domku. Działkę już mamy a teraz rozglądamy się za projektem, na chwilę obecną spodobały nam się dwa domki
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...u/iskierka/152
i
http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu/pokaz/sonia/0/802

 To co jesteśmy w stanie wykonać sami to: większość wykończeniówki, prace hydrauliczne i ogrzewanie oraz częściowo możemy liczyć na pomoc przy dachu. To co chcemy na 100%  to dachówka, mieszkamy na poddaszu domu krytego blachą - w lecie piekiełko  :smile: 
Nieśmiertelne pytanie - jak sądzicie czy uda się wybudować (i wprowadzić) za 200 tyś?

----------


## bury_kocur

Szkieletory są fajne, sama zanim podjęłam decyzję co do technologii, sprawdzałam wycenę dla mojego domu w szkielecie. I niestety - cena wprost zabijała. Przy zejściu z kosztami do samej konstrukcji i zamknięcia budynku, bez jakiegokolwiek wykończenia wewnątrz (ocieplenie, instalacje, suche tynki, sufity itd trzeba by było zrobić we własnym zakresie) cena zeszła do ok. 1500/m2. Więc padło na murowany - i analogiczny stan, czyli SSZ kosztował mnie poniżej 1000/m2, bez udziału własnego. Czyli o 1/3 taniej. Przychylam się do opinii, że póki cena szkieletu nie będzie się zdecydowanie różnić od tradycyjnej technologii, nie ma szans na popularność. Aha - i przeciw przemawia jeszcze fakt, że szkielety słabo się sprzedają, a ja nie buduję do końca życia, tylko na kilkanaście lat. Ale ogólnie to fajna sprawa - można mieć ciepły dom, łatwy w wykończeniu, i do tego bardzo szybko.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja mam wycenę za samą konstrukcję domu 110m na poziomie 55-70 tys czyli od 500 do 640 za m2. I tyle to moim zdaniem i tak jest dość drogo za złożenie szkieletu i obicie OSB ale jestem skłonny taką cenę zaakceptowac. Jak widać strzyżenie owiec jest w modzie.Zstanawiam się też nad samodzielnym dłubaniem z Tatą co to szkielety niegdyś w USA składał i z kolegą co dwa takie już postawił. Kumpel za pomoc do SSZ + instalacje chce 10 tysięcy i to moim zdaniem już uczciwa kasa za około trzy miechy pracy.

*@kasiagrzes:*  domki małe, powinno się udać.

----------


## DEZET

kasy1 - materiał na ściany (BK i klej) wydałeś jakieś 15tys.? Powinno się dać wybudować, ale raczej bez szaleństw. Dwa duże balkony i drzwi na nie, ozdobniki na elewacji podrażają inwestycję. Schody, strop -konieczne, ale też sporo kosztują. Niewiele pracy własnej planujecie włożyć, więc trzeba za resztę zapłacić i tu może być problem.   kasiagrześ -domki podobają Wam się wizualnie, czy rozkładem/funkcjonalnością wnętrza?  Iskierka- w kosztorysie podano stan z wykończeniem, ale bez np. płytek, czy paneli. Balkon i drzwi- znowu zwiększenie kosztów. Widzę w pokoju na piętrze schodki- dodatkowa komplikacja stropu (2 poziomy).  Sonia- wizualnie koszmarek z tymi kolumnami - do niczego tu nie pasują (poza wizją projektanta  :wink:  ) Duże przeszklenia w salonie ładnie to może wygląda, ale i kosztuje. Oba nieduże w sumie domki mają też po 2 kominy- mz to wada. Generalnie - standard marketowy i dużo pracy własnej, z ołówkiem w ręku- może się udać. Doradzałbym jednak dużą ostrożność. PS. na ciepło poddasza z blachodachówki- ocieplenie wełną i sprawa z głowy. A zimą oszczędności na ogrzewaniu  :wink:

----------


## kasy1

Na material wydalem smieszne pieniadze/nie napisze,bo nie uwierzycie :smile: /...byla to nieziemska okazja.Z balkonow rezygnujemy,oprocz plyty sam bede malowal i kladl panele,chyba tez kanalizacje i prad ze znajomymi/ale nie za darmo :smile: ./

----------


## CodeSnipper

kasiagrześ - pooglądajcie strony mg projekt albo z500, archeton też ma fajne projekty, z500 ma najlepiej rozwiązane interakcje z użytkownikami, praktycznie z komentarzy pod każdym projektem można się juz dużo dowiedzieć.

----------


## an-bud

> Ja mam wycenę za samą konstrukcję domu 110m na poziomie 55-70 tys czyli od 500 do 640 za m2. I tyle to moim zdaniem i tak jest dość drogo za złożenie szkieletu i obicie OSB ale jestem skłonny taką cenę zaakceptowac. Jak widać strzyżenie owiec jest w modzie.Zstanawiam się też nad samodzielnym dłubaniem z Tatą co to szkielety niegdyś w USA składał i z kolegą co dwa takie już postawił. Kumpel za pomoc do SSZ + instalacje chce 10 tysięcy i to moim zdaniem już uczciwa kasa za około trzy miechy pracy.
> 
> *@kasiagrzes:*  domki małe, powinno się udać.


Dość droga wycena, ale jak nawet z poddaszem...  jak dobrze przemyślana konstrukcja to około 10tyś na materiał powinno wystarczyć.
Przy kanadyjczyku łatwo jest zlikwidować mostki termiczne od gruntu.... ale też widziałem je doskonale sp....

----------


## margaretta81

Kasiagrzes, jeśli chodzi o projekt iskierka to 200tys nie wystarczy. Sama byłam zainteresowana tym projektem i walkowalam temat bardzo długo. Ją chciałam sie zmieścić max w 300 tys. ale zrezygnowalam. Iskierka ma 210 metrów, po podłodze jak dobrze pamiętam ponad 160. Na blogach mojabudowa jest dużo kosztorysow, także tych aktualnych, zobaczcie jak ceny sie kształtują. Ją oceniam ten dom na 350-400 tys.

----------


## MarcinK09

> Ja mam wycenę za samą konstrukcję domu 110m na poziomie 55-70 tys czyli od 500 do 640 za m2. I tyle to moim zdaniem i tak jest dość drogo za złożenie szkieletu i obicie OSB ale jestem skłonny taką cenę zaakceptowac. Jak widać strzyżenie owiec jest w modzie.Zstanawiam się też nad samodzielnym dłubaniem z Tatą co to szkielety niegdyś w USA składał i z kolegą co dwa takie już postawił. Kumpel za pomoc do SSZ + instalacje chce 10 tysięcy i to moim zdaniem już uczciwa kasa za około trzy miechy pracy.
> 
> *@kasiagrzes:*  domki małe, powinno się udać.


W 70 tys to na pewno się zmieścisz do SSO a nie tylko szkilet.
Z Twoją robotą to bliżej 50 tys.

----------


## CodeSnipper

> Dość droga wycena, ale jak nawet z poddaszem...  jak dobrze przemyślana konstrukcja to około 10tyś na materiał powinno wystarczyć.
> Przy kanadyjczyku łatwo jest zlikwidować mostki termiczne od gruntu.... ale też widziałem je doskonale sp....


To jest wycena roboty z materiałem na podstawie projektu ze strony z500. Więc nie aż tak droga chyba. Od gruntu będzie geolog: jeśli okaże się że podłoże mam bardzo stabilne to skłaniam się ku samodzielnemu wykonaniu płyty fundamentowej. Choć wtedy i ławy powinny wyjść nie drogo. Grunty z tego co wiem mam niewysadzinowe.

----------


## Einz

Mam takie małe pytanko do zwolenników/użytkowników domów szkieletowych- z jakiego drewna macie szkielet, ze zwykłego więźbowego za 700-900 za metr3 czy z konstrukcyjnego za 3 razy tyle?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z tego co mi wiadomo to 2x tyle. Więźbowe się nie nadaje, musi być strugane (większa odporność na ogień i szkodniki) oraz suszone (zabija grzyby, szkodniki).

----------


## DEZET

> Z tego co mi wiadomo to 2x tyle. Więźbowe się nie nadaje, musi być strugane (większa odporność na ogień i szkodniki) oraz suszone (zabija grzyby, szkodniki).


A ten Twój link ze stopki nie działa  :sad:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ups, faktycznie. Dzięki - poprawiłem. Zniknął w wyniku połączenia dwóch moich wątków. Dodałem tez drugi blog, dla ludzi spoza forum.

----------


## Einz

> Z tego co mi wiadomo to 2x tyle. Więźbowe się nie nadaje, musi być strugane (większa odporność na ogień i szkodniki) oraz suszone (zabija grzyby, szkodniki).


A więźbowe moczone/impregnowane tą zielenizną też się nie nadaje?  I np. stawiać konstrukcję z wilgotnego jeszcze żeby doschło jako całość?

----------


## DEZET

Drewno musi być strugane, bo nie wejdą w nie szkodniki i inne ww sprawy. Moczenie, jeśli nie jest ciśnieniowe, o kant d..y rozbić. Przetnij w poprzek taką łatę namoczoną zielonym- nawet 1mm nie wsiąknie. Położenie mokrego to najgorsze co można zrobić- powygina się przy schnięciu i popęka, a w końcu to dom ma być nie byle kurnik.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Poza tym: jakoś nie przemawia do mnie mieszkanie w domu nasączonym chemią, wystarczy mi formaldehyd w płycie OSB.

----------


## kasy1

w plytach kronopol nie ma formaldehydu....

----------


## kasy1

Przynajmniej tak jest napisane na ulotce dolaczonej do kazdej palety :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Czymś jednak lepione są i powlekane. I nie jest to raczej klej kostny.

----------


## kasy1

Firma Kronopol oferuje również płytę Kronopol OSB o obniżonej zawartości formaldehydu. Zawartość formaldehydu w tej płycie wynosi poniżej 1 mg na 100 g suchego produktu. Dopuszczalna zawartość formaldehydu dla klasy higieny E 1 wynosi 8 mg/100g suchego produktu (wg normy PN-EN 13986:2002).
Tak jest na ich stronie...czyli jednak nie do konca formaldehydfrei.

----------


## kasiagrześ

kasiagrześ -domki podobają Wam się wizualnie, czy rozkładem/funkcjonalnością wnętrza?  Iskierka- w kosztorysie podano stan z wykończeniem, ale bez np. płytek, czy paneli. Balkon i drzwi- znowu zwiększenie kosztów. Widzę w pokoju na piętrze schodki- dodatkowa komplikacja stropu (2 poziomy).  Sonia- wizualnie koszmarek z tymi kolumnami - do niczego tu nie pasują (poza wizją projektanta  :wink:  ) Duże przeszklenia w salonie ładnie to może wygląda, ale i kosztuje. Oba nieduże w sumie domki mają też po 2 kominy- mz to wada. Generalnie - standard marketowy i dużo pracy własnej, z ołówkiem w ręku- może się udać. Doradzałbym jednak dużą ostrożność.

Dzięki za opinię. Domki podobają nam się zarówno wizualnie jak i pod względem funkcjonalności. Balkon odpada ( bez sensu wydane pieniądze) jeśli chodzi o drzwi tarasowe w Soni to ja bym je zmniejszyła, w iskierce strop na jednym poziomie. Ograniczyłabym też w obu projektach ilość okien dachowych, po pierwsze kasa a po drugie wygoda - mycie takich okien doprowadza mnie do szału. Generalnie jaki projekt byśmy nie wybrali to będziemy się starać go dostosować tak aby koszty budowy maksymalnie zminimalizować (oczywiście wszystko w granicach zdrowego rozsądku). Co do kolumn to uważam że są śliczne i jeśli zdecydujemy się na iskierkę to też będzie miała kolumny  :big grin:  (kwestia gustu a jak wiadomo o gustach się nie dyskutuje  :wink:  )

 PS. na ciepło poddasza z blachodachówki- ocieplenie wełną i sprawa z głowy. A zimą oszczędności na ogrzewaniu  :wink: [/QUOTE]

Nie wiem jak jest w Twoim przypadku ale ja mieszkam w domu w którym dachówka została wymieniona na blachodachówkę i uwierz mi różnica jest ogromna. Pomimo odpowiedniego ocieplenia poddasze dosyć mocno się nagrzewa a podczas deszczu mamy dodatkowe efekty akustyczne.

----------


## kasiagrześ

Code Snipper oczywiście przeglądaliśmy te strony, z500 super, 
ale ciężko znaleźć projekt który by spełniał nasze oczekiwania a jednocześnie był w zasięgu naszych możliwości finansowych.
Nasze założenia co do domku to:
parter + poddasze, powierzchnia do 110m, duży salon (ok 30m) 3 pokoje, łazienka min 5m, 
pomieszczenie gospodarcze min 6m
no i oczywiście kasa - 200 tys

margaretta81 chyba nie mówimy o tym samym projekcie  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

kasiagrześ- ocieplałem poddasze pod papą. w lecie nie szło wytrzymać- dosłownie piekarnik. Dałem tylko 5cm wełny i sytuacja zmieniła się diametralnie. Prosty zabieg w skrajnych przypadkach pozwala na utrzymanie sensownej temperatury: otwarcie okien na noc i zamknięcie ich przed nagrzaniem się powietrza zewnętrznego i pomieszczenia. W lecie oczywiście  :wink:   Formaldehydem w osb bym się nie przejmował, więcej go miały płyty meblowe  :wink:

----------


## margaretta81

Jeśli mowa o iskierce z hb studio to mowa o tym samym projekcie :smile:  jestem pewna ze 200 tys nie wystarczy żeby ten dom zbudować i wrowadzic sie, bo tak jest zalozone a dobrze przeczytalam. Myśle ze i 300 to by było minimum. No, ale to wasza decyzja, ja życzę powodzenia :smile:

----------


## Tomasz_Zarzycki

Witam wszystkich,
razem z żoną przymierzamy się do budowy domu na przełomie 2/3 lat, Działkę już mamy i szukamy idealnego projektu, na razie nr 1 jest Dom w Akebiach 4 (Archon+) będe wdzięczny za uwagi a także orientacyjne koszty budowy pod klucz takiego domu - dodam że jesteśmy rodzinką 2 + 1 + 1 (w planie). Działke mamy o wymiarach 28 x 40 . z Mediów nie mam nawet co marzyć o gazie czy wodzie pozostaje tylko studnia głebinowa i gaz z butli... może macie jakieś inne rozwiązania ?
poniżej link do projektu :
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...407d830b0,2650

----------


## kalizbi

> Witam wszystkich,
> razem z żoną przymierzamy się do budowy domu na przełomie 2/3 lat, Działkę już mamy i szukamy idealnego projektu, na razie nr 1 jest Dom w Akebiach 4 (Archon+) będe wdzięczny za uwagi a także orientacyjne koszty budowy pod klucz takiego domu - dodam że jesteśmy rodzinką 2 + 1 + 1 (w planie). Działke mamy o wymiarach 28 x 40 . z Mediów nie mam nawet co marzyć o gazie czy wodzie pozostaje tylko studnia głebinowa i gaz z butli... może macie jakieś inne rozwiązania ?
> poniżej link do projektu :
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...407d830b0,2650


129m2x2500zł/m2=322 500zł

----------


## Einz

Na pewno pod 300,a nawet kapkę więcej może to kosztować.

----------


## artix1

> Witam wszystkich,
> razem z żoną przymierzamy się do budowy domu na przełomie 2/3 lat, Działkę już mamy i szukamy idealnego projektu, na razie nr 1 jest Dom w Akebiach 4 (Archon+) będe wdzięczny za uwagi a także orientacyjne koszty budowy pod klucz takiego domu - dodam że jesteśmy rodzinką 2 + 1 + 1 (w planie). Działke mamy o wymiarach 28 x 40 . z Mediów nie mam nawet co marzyć o gazie czy wodzie pozostaje tylko studnia głebinowa i gaz z butli... może macie jakieś inne rozwiązania ?
> poniżej link do projektu :
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...407d830b0,2650


Witam, podobny dom zbudowała *dusiaka*, podawała chyba koszty w komentarzach ale i tak możesz zapytać.  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ghlight=anatol        Co do kosztów (wykończeniówka praca własna) mój pałac zmieści się w okolicach 200tys(całkowicie wykończony z DVD i firankami :smile: ) Niecałe 100m2 użytkowej i prawie 40m2 garaż z pom. gospodarczym. Licząc pow. całkowitą 140m2 wychodzi cirka 1500 zł/m2.

----------


## DEZET

Tomasz Zarzycki - nie piszesz czy coś możecie i będziecie robić sami. Jeśli nie to raczej powyżej 250k wyniesie koszt budowy(zależy jakie materiały wybierzecie). Co do mediów- do cwu wybrałbym pompę ciepła z zasobnikiem- jest tego sporo. Gorzej z ogrzewaniem- ja używam gaz i tak będzie w nowym domu. Innych rozwiązań praktycznie nie szukałem- miał być kominek z płaszczem, ale potem odpuściłem ze względu na upierdliwość rozwiązania (kotłownia w salonie).

----------


## Tomasz_Zarzycki

Jeżeli wybierzemy metodę tradycyjną to systemem gospodarczym (będziemy wybierać  ekipy do poszczególnych etapów) ostatnio zastanawiamy się jednak nad metodą szkieletową wygląda na to że jest szybciej i taniej . Pompa ciepła to jednak bardzo droga sprawa (50 tyś)

----------


## Xerses

Rozumiem że te 50 tysiaków - to piszesz o gruntowej  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz_Zarzycki

tak o gruntowej

----------


## DEZET

> tak o gruntowej


Pisałem o pci do ciepłej wody, a taką dostaniesz poniżej 10tys.. Nawet te do c.o., już nie są takie drogie- zależy od typu.
Ja rozumiem "system gospodarczy", jako ten własnymi rękoma (w większości prac). Jak najmiesz ekipy i tak im zapłacisz, czy to będzie jedna, czy 4 firmy- każdy coś skubnie z tortu. Oszczędności myślę, że nie będą duże.

----------


## _artur_

możesz linkiem do jakiejś przyzwoitej w tych pieniądzach zarzucić?

----------


## DEZET

Takie na szybko: http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search...%C5%82a+do+cwu

----------


## marchew

ku pokrzepieniu serc:
http://www.ekonomia24.pl/galeria/709844,1,991170.html     (materiały)
http://grafik.rp.pl/grafika2/1064310   (usługi budowlane)
wiadomo - to jest średnia dla PL, więc może nie dotyczyć nikogo, ale jakieś wyobrażenie przynajmniej można sobie wyrobić.
no i cieszy (nas inwestorów) ten trend spadkowy.....

----------


## DEZET

Pytanie zasadnicze - do jakiego stanu doprowadzony dom w ww zestawieniu. Mnie wyszło, że mam swoje ssz- 152m2 wybudowane w cenie materiału!

----------


## marchew

SSZ:
http://grafik.rp.pl/grafika2/1053242 (wyszczególnienie materiałów, ilości i cen ze stycznia 2013)

----------


## kroni

jestem już po wyliczeniach ,zadatkach i wstępnych umowach i ciekawie to wygląda.materiał wybrany poroterm 25 szlifowany-dlatego że cena niewiele większa a klej w komplecie i czysto będzie na podwórku(4.28 za szt),ekipa do budowy 20tyś+10tyś dach(położenie dachówki i montaż wszystkiego co na nim będzie z rynnami włącznie)+5tyś za doprowadzenie do ssz i mamy dobrą uważam cene.kierownik za 2tyś,roboty ziemne wykonane koparką 700pln.uważam że budując na wsi trzeba brać ekipy z tamtąd ponieważ są sporo tańsi oraz sumienni a to da się łatwo sprawdzić poprostu pytając we wsi i oglądajac ich poprzednie roboty.hurtownie po za miastem też są sporo tańsze,u mnie wyszło 1pln na jednym bloczku.to nie mało.załatwiane zakupy przez szefa ekipy też dają dużo bo nas miastowych poprostu nie lubią bo nie potrafimy się zachować i tu mają rację.więc dużo optymistycznych wieści dostałem jak na pierwsze dni wiosny przystało.

----------


## DEZET

A miastowy to ma na czole wypisane: jestem z miasta, czy po prostu kultura zawodzi?  :Smile:

----------


## kroni

jedno powiązane z drugim.niestety.

----------


## o_c

> A miastowy to ma na czole wypisane: jestem z miasta, czy po prostu kultura zawodzi?


Swoich się zna to po pierwsze.
Po drugie jakąś fakturę się zdarzy wziąć...
pozdrawiam
Wieśniak :wink:

----------


## hawk_eye

Witam,

I ja także zawitałem do tego wątku licząc na to, że uda mi się tanio wybudować dom. Niestety z tego co czytam może być różnie, ale myślę, że ktoś mądry rozwieje moje wątpliwości  :smile: 

Z początku myślałem o parterówce, ale jednak przyszło na dom z użytkowym poddaszem, wytypowałem następujące projekty : 

Z Archona :
1. http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m3f26270817525
2. http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m49f84cfe03fa5
3. http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m485b5e1e411d2
4. http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m472f20da5e2c4
5. http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...c4826e84746a,1
6. http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4e242b291cae4

Z Muratora : 
7. Zielona ostoja - wariant I - http://tinyurl.com/czbonhe
8. Sąsiedni - http://tinyurl.com/cf927bv
9. Pomocny - http://tinyurl.com/cyoxxa8
10. Uroczy wieczór - http://tinyurl.com/d8dft54
11. Dom za rogiem - http://tinyurl.com/cv7yje3

Inne : 
12. http://wybieramprojekt.pl/projekt-domu-atlanta-bis-aa26
13. http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/optymalny-2


Wiem, że trochę sporo, ale trudno się zdecydować  :smile:  Raczej wybierzemy coś z tych w/w, chyba, że ktoś potrafi mi zaproponować coś innego. Mamy dość trochę wąską działkę, dlatego szukam raczej czegoś z poddaszem, niż parterówki. Wiem, że garaż to dodatkowy koszt, ale bardzo mi na nim zależy.

Teraz zaczynają się moje, może trywialne pytanie, ale nie potrafiłem znaleźć jednoznacznych odpowiedzi...

1. Prawdopodobnie zlecę pracę do SSZ firmie i teraz rozumiem, że do stanu developerskiego zostanie mi (nie licząc okolicy domu) :
a. elewacja zewnętrzna z ociepleniem (tutaj także firma)

b. instalację elektryczną (zrobię ze znajomym z uprawieniami)
c. instalacja wo-kan (także zrobię z innym znajomym) 
d. tynki (firma) 
e. wlewki (kuzyn)
f. regipsy (j/w)

W punktach b-f liczę tylko koszt materiałów. Oczywiście szukając 'normalnych cen'


Zostają drzwi wewnętrzne, panele, płytki, sanitarka itd, ale tego póki co nie liczę. 


Do stanu developerskiego wystarczy mi 200-250 tys?

----------


## bury_kocur

Albo nie czytałeś wątku, albo kiepsko typujesz. Większość z tych domów ma "zakazane"  :wink:  elementy - wykusze, lukarny, narożne okna, balkony, zdublowane kominy. Zwłaszcza Archonowe wydają mi się droższe w budowie niż wyglądają. Z pozostałych najbardziej sensowna jest Zielona ostoja i Optymalny - ktoś już nim tu zarzucił kiedyś. Oczywiście przydałoby się parę drobnych korekt. To tak pokrótce moim zdaniem. Ale nie piszesz, jakie właściwie dom ma spełniać funkcje - ile osób będzie mieszkało (na razie wiemy, że samochód musi mieć apartament  :cool: ), jakie są wymiary działki, co w domu musi być i jakiej wielkości, jakie są Wasze preferencje estetyczne.
Jak się określisz, łatwiej będzie coś wyszukać - bo te z linków nie powalają. Uśmiechnij się do* bowess* - dziewczyna tanio wybudowała swój dom i umie szukać sensownych projektów  :smile:

----------


## namira

Trochę sporo tych projektow,wybieraj na zasadzie eliminacji odrzucając te,w których musialbyś robic dużo zmian,dopasuj jak najlepiej dom do działki i określ swoje priorytety,nikt tego za ciebie nie zrobi.Czy koniecznie musi być garaż w bryle? faktycznie auto będzie mieć salon jak ty,może lepiej zrobic dodatkowy pokój na dole,bardzo się przydaje,wiem coś o tym,życzę podjęcia dobrej decyzji,to od niej będą zależeć póżniejsze koszty.

----------


## hawk_eye

Ok, wszystkiego nie napisałem  :smile:  Oczywiście jeśli chodzi o projekty, które podałem to będę rezygnował z 'rożnych udziwnień' tj. wykusze, lukarny, balkony itd. Oczywiście lepiej by mi było znaleźć odpowiedni projekt, bez przeróbek, ale ciężko z tym.

Dom ma być dla rodziny 2+1, ewentualnie później 2+2. Wymiary działki to dł - 31m, szer. 25m. Z tym, że tam jest idiotyczny MPZP w którym dom musi stać 6m, a nie 4m od granicy działki. 

Z tym garażem jest tak, że nie musi być w bryle domu, ale czy jest duża różnica jak go wybuduje obok? (może mi się nie zmieścić) Bo koszty budowy będą co prawda mniejsze, ale i tak co roku dodatkowy podatek będę musiał za niego płacić.

Ogólnie nie szukamy dużego domu, wystarczy 110-120m, pokój na dole nie jest konieczny.

----------


## bury_kocur

Te 2 znalazłam w 5 minut na pierwszej stronie Tooby:

http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Z11...idp,13261.html
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Ank...idp,16591.html

dalej szukaj sobie sam  :wink: 

PS. Mając rodzinę 2+1, a w planach najwyżej 2+2, naprawdę nie ma sensu szukać domu z 4 sypialniami. Jak się przyjrzysz, to większość projektów jest właśnie z 3 sypialniami, jest z czego wybierać.

----------


## DJMazi

> Ok, wszystkiego nie napisałem  Oczywiście jeśli chodzi o projekty, które podałem to będę rezygnował z 'rożnych udziwnień' tj. wykusze, lukarny, balkony itd. Oczywiście lepiej by mi było znaleźć odpowiedni projekt, bez przeróbek, ale ciężko z tym.
> 
> Dom ma być dla rodziny 2+1, ewentualnie później 2+2. Wymiary działki to dł - 31m, szer. 25m. Z tym, że tam jest idiotyczny MPZP w którym dom musi stać 6m, a nie 4m od granicy działki. 
> 
> Z tym garażem jest tak, że nie musi być w bryle domu, ale czy jest duża różnica jak go wybuduje obok? (może mi się nie zmieścić) Bo koszty budowy będą co prawda mniejsze, ale i tak co roku dodatkowy podatek będę musiał za niego płacić.
> 
> Ogólnie nie szukamy dużego domu, wystarczy 110-120m, pokój na dole nie jest konieczny.


Zobacz projekt : http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m22b1f7488fb4b
Taki planuję budować po pracach kosmetycznych będzie to naprawdę fajny i nie drogi domek  :smile:

----------


## NieJan

Mimo wszystko wolałbym choć jedną sypialnię na dole zamiast salonu dla auta. Czy jemu nie wystarczy wiata?

----------


## bowess

Hmm, żeby zmieścić się w budżecie max 250, trzeba by przy tych projektach zejść z deweloperką poniżej 1800zł/m2 dla mniejszych i 1700 dla większych. Jak ma być bliżej 200 to jeszcze mniej (mocno poniżej 1500). Moim zdaniem 200 nie do osiągnięcia. 250 - trudno wyczuć, zależy ile z tego budżetu weźmie wykonawca SSZ i jakie poszczególne rozwiązania materiałowe by były, ale łatwo nie będzie ze względu na spory metraż.

Z podanych najprostsza wstępnie jest Atlanta Bis. Zobacz jeszcze wersje projektu Tola i Oberek z Archetonu. Patrz również pod kątem tego, czym będziesz ogrzewać dom, żeby pomieszczenie gospodarcze było adekwatne. Na poddaszu zwróć uwagę na liczbę okien połaciowych, na przykład w Oberku po likwidacji balkonu byłyby duże portfenetry w szczytach i liczbę połaciówek można zmniejszyć.

----------


## namira

hawk,przy wyborze projektu z poddaszem użytkowym zwróć uwagę na wysokość ścianki kolankowej żeby nie była zbyt niska,
a dodatkowy pokój na parterze jest bardzo przydatny,obecnie pełni u mnie rolę gabinetu,tu stoi komputer,biblioteczka  a jak mam gości  z noclegiem,to staje się pokojem gościnnym bez rozgardiaszu w salonie

----------


## intercuuren89

> Hmm, żeby zmieścić się w budżecie max 250, trzeba by przy tych projektach zejść z deweloperką poniżej 1800zł/m2 dla mniejszych i 1700 dla większych. Jak ma być bliżej 200 to jeszcze mniej (mocno poniżej 1500). Moim zdaniem 200 nie do osiągnięcia. 250 - trudno wyczuć, zależy ile z tego budżetu weźmie wykonawca SSZ i jakie poszczególne rozwiązania materiałowe by były, ale łatwo nie będzie ze względu na spory metraż.
> 
> Z podanych najprostsza wstępnie jest Atlanta Bis. Zobacz jeszcze wersje projektu Tola i Oberek z Archetonu. Patrz również pod kątem tego, czym będziesz ogrzewać dom, żeby pomieszczenie gospodarcze było adekwatne. Na poddaszu zwróć uwagę na liczbę okien połaciowych, na przykład w Oberku po likwidacji balkonu byłyby duże portfenetry w szczytach i liczbę połaciówek można zmniejszyć.


Jako wykonawca powiem Ci, że koszt SSZ bez materiału to 800 zł/m2. Więc myślę że spokojnie trzeba liczyć ponad 200 tys. Grunt w tym również, jaki materiał zastosujemy. Dużo również zależy jaki będzie projekt, bo wtedy jak wiadomo cena ulega zmianie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## bury_kocur

> Jako wykonawca powiem Ci, że koszt SSZ bez materiału to 800 zł/m2.


Jako inwestor, który do SSZ budował z ekipą, powiem Ci, że koszt bez materiału i przyłączy wyszedł 250 zł/m2. Gdyby ktoś mi zaproponował cenę jak wyżej, chyba zabiłabym go śmiechem. Prosty dom z ytonga, sporo elementów zbrojonych i wylewanych.

----------


## intercuuren89

> Jako inwestor, który do SSZ budował z ekipą, powiem Ci, że koszt bez materiału i przyłączy wyszedł 250 zł/m2. Gdyby ktoś mi zaproponował cenę jak wyżej, chyba zabiłabym go śmiechem. Prosty dom z ytonga, sporo elementów zbrojonych i wylewanych.


Wybacz mój błąd moja cena to cena z materiałem. Ale mimo tego cena jest stosunkowo niska, albo być może to ja się zbyt cenię  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Swoich się zna to po pierwsze.
> Po drugie jakąś fakturę się zdarzy wziąć...
> pozdrawiam
> Wieśniak


Dobrze Wam radzę- na wszystko faktury- przyda się do rozliczenia różnicy w VAT... i policzenia ile faktycznie kosztowała chata  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

hawk_eye- najpierw wyeliminuj ze swojej listy projekty, w których byłoby najwięcej zmian. Jak zostanie z trzynastu-  3-4 można się nad tymi pochylić.

----------


## _artur_

i dowiedz się ile będzie kosztować dostosowanie..
u nas za dostosowanie biorą około 2 tysięcy razem plus drugie 2 za projekt.. a 5tys. kosztuje indywidualny..

----------


## kroni

ja też zamówiłem autorski,miałem trochę problemów z sumiennościa architekta ale wiem w czy będę mieszkał i po czym chodził.koszt projektu +wszystkie media 6k.było warto

----------


## kalizbi

> ja też zamówiłem autorski,miałem trochę problemów z sumiennościa architekta ale wiem w czy będę mieszkał i po czym chodził.koszt projektu +wszystkie media 6k.było warto


To znaczy  że jak się kupi gotowy i zaadaptuje to nie wiadomo w czym się mieszka i po czy chodzi?

----------


## _artur_

wiadomo, tyle że czasem coś co wyglada taniej wychodzi drożej..
a projekt indywidualny daje sporo większe możliwości manewru, zarówno na etapie rysowania jak i potem zmian na etapie budowy

----------


## kalizbi

> wiadomo, tyle że czasem coś co wyglada taniej wychodzi drożej..
> a projekt indywidualny daje sporo większe możliwości manewru, zarówno na etapie rysowania jak i potem zmian na etapie budowy


Mój architekt część uzgodnionych zmian ma wprowadzić po uzyskaniu pozwolenia na budowę jako nieistotne,aby nie komplikować procesu weryfikacji projektu

----------


## lecho*ski

z zycia wzięte...
Dom parterowy pow. całkowita ok. 135 m2 uzytkowych , w tym garaż (niekoniecznie dla samochodu- są jeszcze kosiarki, rowery, graty, słoiki itp - auto w takim garażu zwykle i tak juz się nie zmieści) i kotlownia ok 30m2
bryła prosta jak cep, sciana bk, dach z blachy . sso ok. 100 tys. w tym ok. 25% dla wykonawców.
Kręcąc beton w betoniarce i wyszukując najtańszą ekipę z najtańszych, mozna zaoszczędzić ile? 5 tys.? 10 ? wątpię.
dalej już łatwo policzyć, ze drugie 100 tys to bardzo duzo wyrzeczeń, pracy własnej, itd.
a gdzie przyłącza , bramy, ogrodzenia, kostka.
i na pewno nie będzie w tym działki, firanek, mebli i dvd niestety
jesli ktos planuje dom za 200 tys. powinien się dobrze zastanowić i mieć chociaż 50tys. tak na zapas, zaufaną ekipę i blade chociaż pojęcie o budowie.

chyba, ze 70 m2 bez garażu- wtedy mozna próbować

----------


## kroni

> z zycia wzięte...
> Dom parterowy pow. całkowita ok. 135 m2 uzytkowych , w tym garaż (niekoniecznie dla samochodu- są jeszcze kosiarki, rowery, graty, słoiki itp - auto w takim garażu zwykle i tak juz się nie zmieści) i kotlownia ok 30m2
> bryła prosta jak cep, sciana bk, dach z blachy . sso ok. 100 tys. w tym ok. 25% dla wykonawców.
> Kręcąc beton w betoniarce i wyszukując najtańszą ekipę z najtańszych, mozna zaoszczędzić ile? 5 tys.? 10 ? wątpię.
> dalej już łatwo policzyć, ze drugie 100 tys to bardzo duzo wyrzeczeń, pracy własnej, itd.
> a gdzie przyłącza , bramy, ogrodzenia, kostka.
> i na pewno nie będzie w tym działki, firanek, mebli i dvd niestety
> jesli ktos planuje dom za 200 tys. powinien się dobrze zastanowić i mieć chociaż 50tys. tak na zapas, zaufaną ekipę i blade chociaż pojęcie o budowie.
> 
> chyba, ze 70 m2 bez garażu- wtedy mozna próbować


no ja tak liczę.mam 250k i 200 na dom 50 na urządzenie i nie ma kosteczki,garażu i ogrodzenia w planie.jeżeli zostanie to owszem.blachodachówka to też słaby temat skoro dachówka jest w podobnej cenie a nie koniecznie trzeba kupować komplet wykończeniowy tylko gąsiory.wszystko zależy od pomysłu i możliwości i tego co chce się osiągnąć.

----------


## lecho*ski

trzeba zrobić konkretną wycenę dachu , od przekrojów krokwi zaczynając, na obróbkach kończąc, przy 200 m2 dachu z kawałkiem, prawdopodobnie  jakieś 10 tys.pln róznicy, licząc porządną blachę i tanią dachówkę,
moze 8 a nie 10 ? nieduzo?. ale budujemy dom za 200 tys.  jak twoi spadkobiercy dostaną 100 m2 domu w prezencie, to te 15 tys. na wymianę blachy za 25 lat niech wykładają  :smile:  a jak tobie braknie 30 tys. to będziesz mieszkał w niewykończonym przez następnych parę lat, a pewnie na wakacje tez kiedys chciałbys pojechać, zamiast ciągle mysleć co jest jeszcze do zrobienia.

----------


## gorbag

> trzeba zrobić konkretną wycenę dachu , od przekrojów krokwi zaczynając, na obróbkach kończąc, przy 200 m2 dachu z kawałkiem, prawdopodobnie  jakieś 10 tys.pln róznicy, licząc porządną blachę i tanią dachówkę


Blacha Ruukki Finera kosztowałaby nas drożej niż dachówka ceramiczna angobowana z Tondachu. Akurat firma w której zamówiliśmy pokrycie miała oba te produkty w ofercie. Różnica w kosztach wiązarów pod blachę i dachówkę wynosiła równo 500 zł netto. Dach poniżej 180m2. Moglibyśmy pewnie oszczędzić na wykonawcy. Zakładam, że za blachę wziąłby jakieś 1000 zł mniej na całym dachu.

----------


## Crazy

Mam aktualne z tego tygodnia wyceny pokrycia dachu blachodachówką i dachówką ceramiczną. Dach prosty dwuspadowy bez lukarn 230mkw, dwa okna dachowe 78x118, jeden komin. Robocizna kompletna z wstawieniem okien, obróbką komina i montażem rynien.  Materiały: blacha, okna dachowe, rynny, wkręty i gwoździe i inne taśmy, kołnierze.
Blachodachówka Bud-Mat:
- robocizna 5400zł
- materiały 12500zł
Razem 17900zł
Dachówka ceramiczna Roben:
- robocizna 7800
- materiał 16700
Razem 24500zł. Ceny wszystkie z 8% VAT.
Różnica 6600zł. Czyli różnica jest spora. Nie wiem skąd opinie że dachówka wychodzi podobnie do blachy. Dodam tylko że nie mam  jeszcze więźby, więc więźbę też mogę dać "chudszą" pod blachę, więc następny 1-2 tys różnicy. W sumie wyjdzie jakieś 8tys taniej w moim konkretnie przypadku.

----------


## intercuuren89

> Blacha Ruukki Finera kosztowałaby nas drożej niż dachówka ceramiczna angobowana z Tondachu. Akurat firma w której zamówiliśmy pokrycie miała oba te produkty w ofercie. Różnica w kosztach wiązarów pod blachę i dachówkę wynosiła równo 500 zł netto. Dach poniżej 180m2. Moglibyśmy pewnie oszczędzić na wykonawcy. Zakładam, że za blachę wziąłby jakieś 1000 zł mniej na całym dachu.


Wydaje mi się, że blacha a dachówka to trochę więcej niż 1000 złotych. Stawiam 2000-3000 różnicy.

----------


## gorbag

> Wydaje mi się, że blacha a dachówka to trochę więcej niż 1000 złotych. Stawiam 2000-3000 różnicy.


No przy takiej różnicy to układanie blachy miałbym za darmo  :smile: 

Moje ceny za pokrycie dachu:
Foliowanie i łacenie dachu: 1500 zł.
Krycie dachu dachówką, obróbka komina, rynny itd. 2300 zł
Razem 3800zł. Przyznam, że cena po znajomości.

----------


## intercuuren89

> No przy takiej różnicy to układanie blachy miałbym za darmo 
> 
> Moje ceny za pokrycie dachu:
> Foliowanie i łacenie dachu: 1500 zł.
> Krycie dachu dachówką, obróbka komina, rynny itd. 2300 zł
> Razem 3800zł. Przyznam, że cena po znajomości.


Nie wiem czy mnie dobrze zrozumiałeś. Miałem na myśli oszczędzanie na wykonawcy.
Tak szczerze to przyznam Ci, że za taką cenę nie zobaczyłbyś mnie na budowie.  :smile: 
Rozumiem znajomości, ale dajcie spokój jak za tyle przeżyć i w dodatku zapłacić ludziom ? Dla mnie szok !! 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## gorbag

> Nie wiem czy mnie dobrze zrozumiałeś. Miałem na myśli oszczędzanie na wykonawcy.


A to chyba dobrze zrozumiałem. Jak na początku rozmawialiśmy, to mówił, że za blachę wyszło by orientacyjnie z 1000 zł mniej. Dach robił znajomy z bratem i czasem z kuzynem. Ja też czasem coś zrobię znajomym tanio z usług z mojej branży. Dach jednak bardzo prosty i nieduży.

Jeszcze do porównań - gdybyśmy nie brali dachówek skrajnych to by wyszło 1200 zł taniej. Trzeba by jednak coś dopłacić za blachę i pewnie trochę więcej za robociznę.

----------


## sipex

Witam.Działke już mam teraz czas na wybór projektu..przeszuakałem setki i trafiłęm na dwa
1.http://z500.pl/projekt/Z34,Projekt-d...ytkowaniu.html
2.http://www.domfort.eu/projekt,tk09,679.htm
W 2 musiał bym dach podnieść do 35stopni takie wymogi warunków zabudowy.Będe budował z kredytu i 200tys to dlamnie max jaki chce wziąsć na budowe stan deweloperski raczej firmy podwykonawcy będa robić wykonczenie to większośc będe sam robił.Co doradzicie co taniej wyjdzie?może ktoścośpodobonego budował i doradzi podobny projekt?Dziękuje za wszelkie uwagi i propozycje :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Według mnie taniej wyjdzie projekt drugi TK09- 679. Mnie by wystarczyło na taki domek 200k, ale z dużym wkładem własnej pracy.

----------


## bury_kocur

Moim zdaniem też ten drugi, ale to głównie ze względu na brak poddasza użytkowego (rozumiem, że nie ma być od razu adaptowane na mieszkalne).
Oba fajne i proste, przy wkładzie własnej pracy i oszczędnym gospodarowaniu środkami, ja na pewno dałabym radę za 200  :smile:

----------


## sipex

dzięki :smile: znalzlem fora o tych projektach i z34 wprowadzaja sie w zaleznosci ale miedzy 190-250tys pod klucz system gospodarczy ten parterowy 130tys i tez juz mieszkaja :big tongue: optymistycznie to wyglada z tym ze z34 jednak 20m2 wiekszy...hmm..a druga sprawa garaz z domek czy wolnostojacy taniej wyjdzie?orjentuje sie ktos moze jaki koszt zwyklego prostego garazu wsam raz na autko?sorrki za pisowanie ale niemam polskiej klawiatury :smile:

----------


## artix1

Widzę był poruszany temat dachu. Przy moim 250m2 cena  pokrycia ze wszystkimi obróbkami- Rukki Finnera 13900. Wiązary projektowane pod dachówkę, będzie spory zapas wytrzymałości dachu. Gwarancja na blachę 40 czy 50 lat, ja za swojego żywota nie będę musiał włazić na dach i go remontować :big grin:

----------


## kroni

ja was rozumiem z tą blachą na dachu.ze takiej i więźba i wogóle ale ja właśnie mieszkam w takim domu i nie jest fajnie,dlatego w swoim tego nie popełnie.mam w planach dachówkę jopka 19pln/m2.robocizna 50 pln/m2.połać 180m2.trochę będzie nie nie mam zamiaru oszczędzać akurat na dachu.udaje mi się zaoszczędzić na robociźnie i materiałach na ściany i na pewno na wykończeniu ale nie na fundamentach,ocieplaniu i dachu.mieszkam w domu,3letnim,zbudowanym przez ojca budowlańca od zawsze,po znajomościach i po oszczędzanym gdzie się da .widzę to partactwo i gdzie jest za mało i wogóle i nie pozwole żeby w moim domu ktoś marzł bo ja przyoszczedziłem żeby tylko było tanio.da się,tylko trzeba pokombinować bo się skończy jak u mnie.partactwem.także mnie też kuszono blachą ale niestety,do mnie to nie przemawia .

----------


## K*yt

Myślę, że do do 200 tyś. jest możliwy. Może w tej kwocie wykończenie nie będzie jakieś "wypasione" i będzie Was to kosztować trochę wyrzeczeń, ale dom na pewno będzie  :smile:  Powodzenia

----------


## yecath

Nie przeczytalam całego tematu - widzę, że nieźle się rozrósł  :wink: 

My wybudowaliśmy nasz dom (http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...aja-II,65.html) za ok. 100 000 zł. Póki co nie jest wykończony- nie mamy jeszcze położonych podłóg, pomalowanych ścian itp, ale mieszka się cudownie  :wink:  Wszystko robimy po kolei, bez pośpiechu i ciśnienia- najważniejsze dla nas jest to, że nie mamy kredytu.

Wszystkie prace (oprócz montażu okien, położenia blachodachówki, tynków cem-wap) wykonał mój mąż (cięższe prace z pomocą kolegów, kuzynów). 
Dom jest bardzo ciepły (20 cm styropianu, 30 cm wełny na poddaszu), okna z szybą dwukomorową (Ug=0,6), wentylacja mechaniczna, ogrzewanie ścienne + podłogowe w łazienkach i na korytarzu, ogrzewany na tą chwilę kominkiem, za rok planujemy dodać drugie źródło ogrzewania (gaz/prąd) jedynie ze względu na wygodę. *Roczny* koszt ogrzewania naszego domu to... uwaga- *700-800 PLN.* 

Na materiałach budowlanych nie oszczędzaliśmy, wszystko jest dobrej jakości. Pieniądze zaoszczędziliśmy dzięki wykonaniu pracy przez męża, dzięki bardzo prostej bryle domu, rezygnacji z okien dachowych, balkonów. Priorytetem było dla nas wybudowanie domu bez kredytu, domu, który będzie później bardzo ekonomiczny. 

Także da się  :wink:  Wymaga to wyrzeczeń - zamiast mojej wymarzonej drewnianej podłogi mam zagruntowaną betonową posadzkę pokrytą dywanami (moglibyśmy położyć panele, ale wolę poczekać rok i uzbierać pieniądze na drewno), zamiast kostki na podwórku mamy niezłe błoto podczas wiosennych roztopów, ale perspektywa życia bez kredytu jest dla nas bardziej kusząca niż wykończenie domu od razu...

----------


## DEZET

sipex - u mnie koszt garażu ~27m2 w bryle domu (czyli jedna ściana wspólna), to ok. 15tys. Osobny to pewnie min. 20-25tys. 
Co do wielkości- parterówka mimo, że mniejsza może się okazać wystarczająca. Wszystko masz na jednym poziomie- do snu nie musisz się wdrapywać na piętro. U mnie to zadecydowało, po wieloletnim użytkowaniu schodów, a młodsi nie jesteśmy.
Na pewno z34 wyjdzie drożej. Różnice 60tys (190-250tys), które podajesz wynikają z użytych materiałów, wkładu pracy własnej i trzeba to samemu przeliczyć.

----------


## Umka

To tez dorzuce... Bez kredytu. Ogrodzenie siatka zgrzewana. Dom 200m2, w tym 36m2 garaz, BK bialy niemiecki na bialy klej, ocieplony styro 20cm, dach ocieplony Rockwool 30cm najcieplejsza, dachowka ceramiczna glazurowana, orynnowanie, brama, instalacje, oczyszczalnia, przylacza, ogrzewanie kominkowe, cwu, urzadzona kuchnia - meble i sprzet, urzadzona 1 lazienka, gres polerowany na parterze - calosc 230k zl. Zabraklo na drzwi wewn. i dzialke (ogrod), oraz na tynk zewn. Budowa trwala ok. 2 lat, czyli jak zwykle. Pozdrawiam i zycze trafnych wyborow.  :wiggle:

----------


## NieJan

> Także da się  Wymaga to wyrzeczeń - zamiast mojej wymarzonej drewnianej podłogi mam zagruntowaną betonową posadzkę pokrytą dywanami (moglibyśmy położyć panele, ale wolę poczekać rok i uzbierać pieniądze na drewno), zamiast kostki na podwórku mamy niezłe błoto podczas wiosennych roztopów, ale perspektywa życia bez kredytu jest dla nas bardziej kusząca niż wykończenie domu od razu...


A tego nigdy nie zrozumiem. W czym niby lepsze jest mieszkanie w niewykończonym domu na niezagospodarowanej działce, w ciągłym poczuciu bałaganu i tymczasowości, i odkładanie pieniędzy na dokończenie tego w końcu, od wykonania wszystkiego porządnie od razu i spłacania podczas życia w dobrych warunkach w wykończonym domu? Koszt w drugim przypadku nieco wyższy, ale komfort nieporównywalny.

----------


## Umka

> A tego nigdy nie zrozumiem. W czym niby lepsze jest mieszkanie w niewykończonym domu na niezagospodarowanej działce, w ciągłym poczuciu bałaganu i tymczasowości, i odkładanie pieniędzy na dokończenie tego w końcu, od wykonania wszystkiego porządnie od razu i spłacania podczas życia w dobrych warunkach w wykończonym domu? Koszt w drugim przypadku nieco wyższy, ale komfort nieporównywalny.


Ludzie sa rozni. Ktos zostawia dzieciom dom. Ktos - raty do splacenia. Ja wole mieszkac mniej komfortowo przez jakis czas, ale nie zmuszac dzieci do placenia za moja wygode.

----------


## mest

Dokładnie mam takie samo zdanie jak *NieJan*. Teraz zbieracie na drewniane podłogi, później na ładne meble do kuchni, następnie na zagospodarowanie działki(kostka, trawnik) i będziecie o 10 lat starsi. Ile zamierzacie pomieszkać normalnie? Oczywiście kredyt to żadna przyjemność ale też nie wyrok, ja wyszedłem z założenia że dopóki mam dwie ręce i dwie nogi i moja druga połówka także to zawsze pieniądze na kredyt się znajdą i pracę też zawsze znajdę. Wszystko zależy od nastawienia do życia. Oczywiście, że mogą pojawić się różne zdarzenia losowe, ale mieszkać przez kolejne lata na placu budowy to nie dla mnie.

----------


## yecath

Tylko że nas czekają jeszcze ok. dwa lata mieszkania w niewykończonym domu (za dwa lata będzie już całkiem wykończony) i na częściowo zagospodarowanej działce (kostki i trawnika nie chcę mieć, wolę łąkę i bruk z kamieni, które już czekają na położenie na działce), a potem pełna wolność, możliwość oszczędzania pieniędzy, kupna działki jako inwestycję, zapewnienia przyszłości dzieciom, podróżowania zamiast perspektywy 20-25 lat spłacania. Myślę, że 2 lata są tego warte - zresztą dla nas nie jest to męczarnia, czujemy się komfortowo, mamy własny, przytulny dom. Ja mam 26 lat, mąż 28 lat. Jak wykończymy dom, będziemy obydwoje jeszcze przed trzydziestką, więc zdążymy jeszcze pomieszkać w wykończonym domu  :wink:  Po to wybudowaliśmy nie za duzy dom, na miarę naszych potrzeb, żeby wykańczać go 2 a nie 10 lat. 

Mój mąż jest rehabilitantem i na codzień widuje się z pacjentami, których życie zmieniło się dosłownie z dnia na dzień po wypadku czy chorobie- u nas był to jeden z głównych powodów, dla których nie zdecydowaliśmy się na kredyt. Kredyt jest w porządku, jeśli mówimy o osobach zdrowych, ze stabilną pracą - niestety cęsto się słyszy o małżeństwach, w których nagle jedna osoba traci pracę (albo idzie na urlop wychowawczy i dostaje grosze) - wtedy zaczynają się problemy. Nie demonizuję kredytów i rozumiem osoby, które się na kredyt decydują, my wybraliśmy inną drogę i zauważyłam, że najczęściej ludzie myślą o nas, że jesteśmy dziwni, przecież po co się męczyć, lepiej wziąć kredyt i mieszkać od razu w wykończonym domu.

----------


## mest

Masz dużo racji ale jedno nie wyklucza drugiego. Można spłacać kredyt i podróżować, nie rozumiem dlaczego jest albo jedno albo drugie. Jeśli ktoś zarabia 1500 zł to na pewno jest ciężko, ja gdybym tyle zarabiał na pewno nie porwałbym się na kredyt ale nie zarabiam też 10 tys więc nie należę do ludzi bogatych. Tak jak piszesz życie ludzi zmienia się z dnia na dzień... może za tydzień zostaniesz milionerką. Dlaczego zawsze każdy widzi wszystko w ciemnych barwach, przecież życie to wzloty i upadki. Zarówno jedno jak i drugie może nam się przytrafić. Brać kredyt ale z głową i, a może przede wszystkim wybierać projekt domu taki na jaki nas będzie stać (mam na myśli budowę i późniejsze utrzymanie). My wybraliśmy domek mały, prosty w budowie i mam nadzieję, że uda nam się go dobrze zbudować i trochę w nim pomieszkać. Może nasz punkt widzenia zależy od sytuacji życiowej. Ja nie mam dzieci, nie mam nic do stracenia, jak nie poradzimy sobie ze spłatą kredytu to sprzedamy dom. Możliwości jest wiele. 
Samo to, że zaczynam budowę to wszyscy z rodziny są w szoku u mnie każdy mieszkał w bloku, nikt się nie zna na budowlance. Rok temu jak się rejestrowałem to nie wiedziałem co to więźba, łaty, szalowanie. Dzisiaj wiem już bardzo dużo. Wychodziłem z założenia, że do odważnych świat należy. Każdy ma swoją filozofię a życie je później weryfikuje, oby zarówno Wam jak i nam żyło się dobrze w naszych domkach  :smile:

----------


## yecath

> Wychodziłem z założenia, że do odważnych świat należy. Każdy ma swoją filozofię a życie je później weryfikuje, oby zarówno Wam jak i nam żyło się dobrze w naszych domkach


Dokładnie  :smile: 

Mest, my rozpoczęliśmy budowę, w momencie gdy byłam na III roku studiów dziennych, w dodatku w ciąży, mój mąż był świeżo po studiach, założył działalność i zarabiał na czysto (po odjęciu złodziejskich ZUSów i podatków) ok. 1500 PLN...  :wink:  Ale wiedzieliśmy już wtedy, że nasza sytuacja finansowa będzie szła ku lepszemu, więc rozpoczęliśmy budowę wiedząc, że będzie to trwało nieco dłużej niż u innych.

----------


## intercuuren89

> Dokładnie 
> 
> Mest, my rozpoczęliśmy budowę, w momencie gdy byłam na III roku studiów dziennych, w dodatku w ciąży, mój mąż był świeżo po studiach, założył działalność i zarabiał na czysto (po odjęciu złodziejskich ZUSów i podatków) ok. 1500 PLN...  Ale wiedzieliśmy już wtedy, że nasza sytuacja finansowa będzie szła ku lepszemu, więc rozpoczęliśmy budowę wiedząc, że będzie to trwało nieco dłużej niż u innych.



To, że trwa coś trochę dłużej nie znaczy, że jest to gorsze. Po przeczytaniu Twoich postów dochodzę do wniosku, że robicie coś z myślą o przyszłości co bardzo mi się podoba.  :smile:  Trzymam kciuki i powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## kroni

no właśnie,trzeba dobrze wszystko poukładać.wszystko.nie zaczynać od kupna projektu tylko zorientować się w projekcie zagospodarowania wsi  lub czego innego gdzie się ma gdziałeczkę bo się można czasem zdziwić.ze mnie też sie śmiali że w pażdzierniku gadałem i umawiałem się z elektrykiem,z dekarzem i innymi skoro nawet łopaty nie miałem i pozwolenia na budowę.a teraz gdy już humus sciągniety ,wytyczone i przygotowane zbrojenie i we wtorek ogień na placu. mam umówionych ludzi i gdy przyjdzie okres letni i wzmozone budowanie wszędzie to ja wykonuje telefon odpowiednio wcześnie i nie musze się głowić co i jak i z kim bo mniej więcej znam terminy kolejnych etapów.po roku czytania,szukania i wertowania różnych for ,nie wiem tylko jaki kolor moje ściany będą miały.teraz tylko mogę spokojnie przyglądać się rozwojowi wypadków i być pewien że większość mam pochytane.

----------


## DEZET

kroni- oby Ci się nie myknął któryś z fachowców, bo cały misterny plan w pi...u, jak mówili w jednym filmie  :wink: 

Gdybym zarabiał tyle, że starczyłoby na kolejne etapy budowy bez kredytu, na pewno nie brałbym go lub niewielki na końcu. Teraz idzie 4 rok- robię sam, czas nie goni, więc robię powoli i chyba dokładnie.
Mieszkanie w niecałkowicie wykończonym domu to wyrzeczenie, ale też możliwość pracy w nim w każdej chwili, bez dojazdu, przygotowań, rozkładania sprzętu i chowania przed nieproszonymi gośćmi. Każdy robi jak uważa- myślę, że taki sposób też jest dobry.

----------


## kroni

dezet.mam 42 lata i świeżutki kredyt na budowę więc będę mieszkał tam jak najszybciej się da a sciśle mówiąc muszę już na późną jesień więc wcześniej wszystko zgrywałem .w odwodzie mam zawsze zapas fachowca,hehhe.wszystko spisane umową.etapy budowy łatwo da się określić i tak uczyniłem.liczę na nie potknięcia.

----------


## mest

Moje pozwolenie leży już miesiąc w Starostwie po świętach zadzwonię i dowiem się jak to idzie. Nawet nie żałuje że teraz go nie mam, bo dzisiaj z rana śnieg u mnie padał, więc i tak bym nie ruszył z budową :sad:  ta pogoda to jakaś tragedia, brakuje jeszcze deszczowego lata i wczesnej zimy, najlepiej już w październiku i się nie nabudujemy w tym roku. Mam nadzieję, że jednak będzie inaczej. Ja mam umówionych elektryków i ekipę do SSO, wiązary będę załatwiał jak ruszą z budową, okna podobnie. Nie mam pojęcia ile może mi się udać zrobić w tym roku, pieniądze będą ale jak się potoczą inne sprawy... nie mam pojęcia.

----------


## kroni

> Moje pozwolenie leży już miesiąc w Starostwie po świętach zadzwonię i dowiem się jak to idzie. Nawet nie żałuje że teraz go nie mam, bo dzisiaj z rana śnieg u mnie padał, więc i tak bym nie ruszył z budową ta pogoda to jakaś tragedia, brakuje jeszcze deszczowego lata i wczesnej zimy, najlepiej już w październiku i się nie nabudujemy w tym roku. Mam nadzieję, że jednak będzie inaczej. Ja mam umówionych elektryków i ekipę do SSO, wiązary będę załatwiał jak ruszą z budową, okna podobnie. Nie mam pojęcia ile może mi się udać zrobić w tym roku, pieniądze będą ale jak się potoczą inne sprawy... nie mam pojęcia.


bądź dobrej myśli i tego się trzymaj.pozdrawiam.

----------


## kris26

Witam!
Czy da się zbudowac dom za 200tyś ? - Oczywiście, wszystko zależy od tego co w nim chcemy mieć i ile pracy własnej wniesiemy w budowę.
Na moim przykładzie. Buduję Z7 z garazem (kier-bud namowił mnie na garaz - co zwiększyło koszty domu ale z już mu dziękuję).
Od wbicia łopaty po wykończeniówkę prawie wszystko sam z ojcem i szwagrem z doskoku.
Po godzinach pracy (a pracuję do 18.00) w niedziele i swięta i inne dni ustawowo wolne.
Ze sprzedaży mieszkania (173tys) - kupiliśmy działke (okazyjnie 10ar - 37tyś w 2012r).
Prawie 10tyś papiery.
Za reszte powstał SSZ+wod-kan+elektryka. Na ścianę regipsy - niekoniecznie tańsze niż tynk, ale te mogłem lepić samemu.
Bloczki nie odpadowe tylko silikatowe. Płytki kupiliśmy droższe, ale firma Opoczno wychodziła z produkcji i dostaliśmy je za 50zł a nie za 140zł - ściągane z różnych składów (tak aby numery serii się zgadzały).W podłodze 15cm styropianu. Ogrzewanie przewidziane panele na podczerwień (instalacja zrobiona).
Sprzęty do kuchni prawie wszystkie - oczywiście na wyprzedażach.
Na danę chwilę brakuje nam ocieplenia (20cm styro), paneli, podwieszonych sufitów, szamba i podpięcia wody- drzwi wewnętrznych i mebli- max 60tyś i kupa roboty samemu.
Jedyna robocizna to cieśle - 10tyś - brakło mi czasu, a szkoda było drewna aby zgniło (lub wyparowało) przez jesień....

----------


## kroni

pewnie że się da,świadczy o tym te 404 strony dyskusji ale wszystko trzeba 330 razy przemyśleć i pamiętać że każde niestandardowe,choć fajne okno będzie droższe,jak i wylewka pod tarasik,balkonik,garażyk,kosteczka i inne pierdoły zwiększą cene wymarzonego domku do 200k.nie jestem zwolennikiem budowania za wszelką cenę taniej i staram się zaoszczędzić na robociźnie(na razie się udaje).pełen optymizmu idę podzielić się jajkiem.wszystkiego dobrego panowie i panie

----------


## jozzi

Myślę, że można wybudować domek za kwotę 200tys. złotych, lecz to nie będzie super standard. Moja inwestycja zamknęła się w kwocie 280tys (z wyposażeniem ale bez działki) z zastrzeżeniem że wiele prac wykonywałem osobiście i nie oszczędzając przesadnie na materiałach.
Z drugiej strony spłatę kredytu w wysokości ok 1400 zł/mc można potraktować jako koszt wynajmu (oczywiście z przymrużeniem oka) i wówczas rachunek jest prosty - ładujesz kasę dla "siebie" a nie komuś do kieszeni, gdzie po kilkunastu latach wynajmujący może cię wywalić z mieszkania(rozwiązać umowę) a ty nie masz NIC!
Zapraszam od komentowania fotek:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/album.php?albumid=3642
http://forum.muratordom.pl/album.php?albumid=3756

----------


## limancjusz

Witam,

niedługo ruszamy z budową domu Atrakcyjny 1 z pracowni domy z wizja: http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt...w/atrakcyjny-1
Dostałem oferty na wybudowanie tego domku do SSO  z deskowaniem ale bez pokrycia dachowego w kwocie 175k brutto (w tym geodeta i kierownik budowy), z mojej strony pozostaje tylko inspektor który będzie sprawdzał postępy za mnie. W cenie jest 60k brutto za robocizne.
Jak oceniacie te koszty?

Wydaje mi się, że 15k można by było jeszcze utargować - co Wy na to?

pozdr

----------


## Sławek...

> ...W cenie jest 60k brutto za robocizne.
> Jak oceniacie te koszty?
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że 15k można by było jeszcze utargować - co Wy na to?
> 
> pozdr


targuj, targuj, ale co tam 15 tys - postaraj się zbić do kilku misek ryżu...

----------


## limancjusz

Ja tu poważnie o rade a Ty z ironią - nie można po prostu napisać nie wiem: nie ma sensu cena jest ok lub targuj się jest o co?

masz problem - porozawiaj z kimś o tym a nie się na forum wyżywasz....

----------


## Sławek...

nie bierz tego do siebie, ale jakie pytanie taka odpowiedź  :wink: 
myślisz, że ktoś powie Ci. np: "może 15000 to nie, ale jakieś 13300 powinieneś utargować" ?
spróbuj, może coś ugrasz, ale to za ile ktoś Ci postawi dom ma się nijak do tego co inni sądzą ani nawet do tego za ile inni wybudowali, każdy przypadek jest indywidualny....

----------


## Scarlet

> Ja tu poważnie o rade a Ty z ironią - nie można po prostu napisać nie wiem: nie ma sensu cena jest ok lub targuj się jest o co?
> 
> masz problem - porozawiaj z kimś o tym a nie się na forum wyżywasz....


Tak poważnie to ty źle zacząłeś, bo w tym wątku ludzie starają się wybudować dom do zamieszkania za 200 tys a u ciebie sam SOO pochłonie niemal całą tą kwotę. Wracając do tematu, targować zawsze się można, można też spróbować znaleźć tańszą ekipę.

----------


## kroni

> Witam,
> 
> niedługo ruszamy z budową domu Atrakcyjny 1 z pracowni domy z wizja: http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt...w/atrakcyjny-1
> Dostałem oferty na wybudowanie tego domku do SSO  z deskowaniem ale bez pokrycia dachowego w kwocie 175k brutto (w tym geodeta i kierownik budowy), z mojej strony pozostaje tylko inspektor który będzie sprawdzał postępy za mnie. W cenie jest 60k brutto za robocizne.
> Jak oceniacie te koszty?
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że 15k można by było jeszcze utargować - co Wy na to?
> 
> pozdr


nie ten dział.

----------


## kris26

My dom traktujemy jako inwestycję.
W mieszkaniu, które kilka lat temu kupiliśmy za 60m2 mieliśmy czynsz około 500zł - po 6 latach mieszkania "na swoim" czynsz już wynosił 700zł.
Za co - ZA SWOJE.
12*700=8400zł - w domu małym domku dobrze ocieplonym nie ma szans abym tyle wydał na ogrzewanie.
I to już jest inwestycja na plus.
Jak nie będę płacił za prąd to mi go odetną, jak nie zapłacę za wodę to mi zamkną kurek. Jak nie będę w bloku płacił czynszu to mnie wypier... - a 100zł podatku na rok za dom to choćbym miał złom zbierać - zapłacę.

----------


## marchew

> Witam,
> 
> niedługo ruszamy z budową domu Atrakcyjny 1 z pracowni domy z wizja: http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt...w/atrakcyjny-1
> Dostałem oferty na wybudowanie tego domku do SSO  z deskowaniem ale bez pokrycia dachowego w kwocie 175k brutto (w tym geodeta i kierownik budowy), z mojej strony pozostaje tylko inspektor który będzie sprawdzał postępy za mnie. W cenie jest 60k brutto za robocizne.
> Jak oceniacie te koszty?
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że 15k można by było jeszcze utargować - co Wy na to?
> 
> pozdr


Koniecznie zrezygnuj z ich kierownika budowy. To musi być Twój człowiek i przez Ciebie opłacany. Ma pilnować Twojego interesu, a nie być na garnuszku firmy budowlanej. Przecież on im oko na (prawie) każdego babola przymknie.

Do budowy domków ludzie często nie biorą inspektorów. To oczywiście z oszczędności. Bo jednak kompetencje kierownika i inspektora są inne. Jednak jak już się zdecydujesz zapłacić za inspektora, to miej też po Twojej stronie i kierownika. Zawsze lepiej, będzie wręcz książkowo. Jeśli jednak bez inspektora, to koniecznie Twój kierownik.

----------


## Sławek...

> Koniecznie zrezygnuj z ich kierownika budowy. To musi być Twój człowiek i przez Ciebie opłacany. Ma pilnować Twojego interesu, a nie być na garnuszku firmy budowlanej. Przecież on im oko na (prawie) każdego babola przymknie.


coś mi się wydaje, że kolega to chyba nie do końca zdaje sobie sprawę jaka jest odpowiedzialność kierownika budowy i wydaje mu się, że jak kierownik będzie "od wykonawcy" to będzie to taki sam kierownik jak przysłowiowy budowlaniec z pod budki z piwem...
gwarantuję, że każdy kierbud prowadząc dziennik budowy zdaje sobie sprawę co oznacza każdy jego wpis i co się z tym wiąże i nie znam kierbuda, który zaryzykowałby swoją reputację, odpowiedzialność finansową a czasami nawet karną po to żeby przykrywać i tuszować jakieś "babole"
no ale może ja się nie znam...

----------


## macmac84

> Dokładnie mam takie samo zdanie jak *NieJan*. Teraz zbieracie na drewniane podłogi, później na ładne meble do kuchni, następnie na zagospodarowanie działki(kostka, trawnik) i będziecie o 10 lat starsi. Ile zamierzacie pomieszkać normalnie? Oczywiście kredyt to żadna przyjemność ale też nie wyrok, ja wyszedłem z założenia że dopóki mam dwie ręce i dwie nogi i moja druga połówka także to zawsze pieniądze na kredyt się znajdą i pracę też zawsze znajdę. Wszystko zależy od nastawienia do życia. Oczywiście, że mogą pojawić się różne zdarzenia losowe, ale mieszkać przez kolejne lata na placu budowy to nie dla mnie.


Jest jeszcze jedna zasadnicza sprawa jeśli mówimy o kredycie, a mianowicie oprocentowanie. W ciągu 25 czy 30 lat przepłacasz ponad dwa razy! Jeżeli ktoś ma możliwość nie brać kredytu to nie powinien. Lepiej pomieszkać na budowie niż płacić na jakiegoś akcjonariusza banku.

----------


## budującakobieta

Brać, czy nie brać... To nie jest takie łatwe. Niektórzy wolą nie brać, nie oddawać za dużo i patrzeć latami na rozpoczętą inieskończoną budowę. Ja tam wolę kredyt, z opcją na wcześniejszą spłatę (marzy mi się) , a nie czekać, tylko mieszkać...

----------


## bowess

Moim zdaniem kluczowa dla czasu trwania budowy nie jest kwestia brania czy nie brania kredytu, tylko realnej oceny kosztów budowy i własnych możliwości finansowych. Budowy z kredytem też czasem latami czekają na wykończenie poddasza, zrobienie elewacji, docelowe ogrodzenie, gdy na etapie planowania zajdzie niedoszacowanie. Budowa bez kredytu ciągnie się latami, gdy mając skromne oszczędności i ograniczone dochody, inwestor porywa się na dom stosunkowo drogi. Po prostu trzeba mierzyć siły na zamiary. Jeden mając odłożone 250k zbuduje w jeden sezon pod klucz domek mały i tani, drugi przeznaczy to na SSZ, a potem zakłada, że jakoś się będzie kończyć. Jeden weźmie kredytu 300k i za to zbuduje mniejszy domek, ale za to na tip top, zamieszka i spokojnie płaci ratę, drugi weźmie tyle samo ale na bardziej fikuśny dom i zostanie mu jeszcze sporo do zrobienia, co trwa tym dłużej, im mniej wolnych środków zostaje po zapłaceniu raty.

----------


## marynata

> coś mi się wydaje, że kolega to chyba nie do końca zdaje sobie sprawę jaka jest odpowiedzialność kierownika budowy i wydaje mu się, że jak kierownik będzie "od wykonawcy" to będzie to taki sam kierownik jak przysłowiowy budowlaniec z pod budki z piwem...
> *gwarantuję,* że każdy kierbud prowadząc dziennik budowy zdaje sobie sprawę co oznacza każdy jego wpis i co się z tym wiąże i nie znam kierbuda, który zaryzykowałby swoją reputację, odpowiedzialność finansową a czasami nawet karną po to żeby przykrywać i tuszować jakieś "babole"
> no ale może ja się nie znam...


naprawdę gwarantujesz?

----------


## Sławek...

owszem, za to że każdy kierbud wie co oznacza podpis w dzienniku i z jaką odpowiedzialnością się wiąże a koleżanka ma odmienne zdanie na ten temat?

----------


## namira

Slawku,zgadzam się z tobą w kwestii kierownika budowy
zresztą mierze ludzi swoja miarą,nie kombinuję i nie ściemniam i tego samego oczekuję od innych,podczas budowy poznałam sporo ludzi ,kupuję również sporo w internecie i jeszcze nigdy nie  trafilam na żadnego oszusta

----------


## smysjak

Witam wszystkich obecnych na tym forum.Juz od kilku miesiecy wchlaniam wszystkimi porami ciala informacje z FM a od kilku tygodni sledze ten wątek.W ubieglym roku dojrzalem calkowicie do decyzji ze mam juz dosc biegania na czwarte pietro w bloku.Razem z moja Panią chcielibysmy oderwac sie od blokowiska.Sytuacja jest nastepujaca.mamy dzialke 12 km od miasta.Dzialka w kształcie prostokata 27x37 wjazd od wschodu na dluzszym boku.jest juz prad i woda a kanalizacja w drodze.Pewne jest to ze nasza rodzina sie juz nie powiekszy wiec w domu mieszkalibysmy sami z odwiedzinami naszych dzieci.gazu nie ma i nie bedzie wiec te zrodlo ogrzewania odpada.W tej chwili mieszkamy w mieszkaniu 55 m2 i doszlismy do wnisku ze dla nas dwojga do szczescia potrzeba jeszcze okolo 30 m2 powierzchni mieszkalnej wliczajac w to pomieszczenie gospodarcze typu pralnia/suszarnia.pewne jest to ze ograniczaja nas srodki finansowe wiec ustalilismy  gorna granice PU na okolo 90 m2.Jesli chodzi i preferencje wizualne to bryła bez balkonikow , lukarn i wykuszy.Bardziej podoba nam sie dach kopertwy lecz tutaj takze zdaje sobie sprawe ze tanszy w budowie jest dwuspadowy.jedyne z czego nie chcialbym zrezygnowac to garaz ale to takze dlatego ze i tak za nim musialby byc kotlownia.Choc tutaj takze mam watpliwosci gdyz z tego co przeczytalem to przy malej powierzchni i dobrej izolacji nie jest az tak bardzo nieekonomiczne ogrzewanie elektryczne.Od dluzszego juz czasu przegladamy projekty i oboje mamy juz "kwadratowe" glowy.Chcialibysmy podjac decyzje co do wyboru projektu taka abysmy na kazdym etapie budowy nie żalowali tego.Wiemy ze najlepiej jest korzystac z doswiadczen innych ludzi w kwestiach zlych i dobrych wyborow wiec moze cos nam doradzicie Szanowni Budowniczowie.Jestesmy juz w takim wieku ze chcielibysmy budowac ze srodkow wlasnych w ciagu maksymalnie 2-3 lat  aby moc jeszcze troche w domu pomieszkac i nacieszyc sie niezaleznoscia.

----------


## kalizbi

> Witam wszystkich obecnych na tym forum.Juz od kilku miesiecy wchlaniam wszystkimi porami ciala informacje z FM a od kilku tygodni sledze ten wątek.W ubieglym roku dojrzalem calkowicie do decyzji ze mam juz dosc biegania na czwarte pietro w bloku.Razem z moja Panią chcielibysmy oderwac sie od blokowiska.Sytuacja jest nastepujaca.mamy dzialke 12 km od miasta.Dzialka w kształcie prostokata 27x37 wjazd od wschodu na dluzszym boku.jest juz prad i woda a kanalizacja w drodze.Pewne jest to ze nasza rodzina sie juz nie powiekszy wiec w domu mieszkalibysmy sami z odwiedzinami naszych dzieci.gazu nie ma i nie bedzie wiec te zrodlo ogrzewania odpada.W tej chwili mieszkamy w mieszkaniu 55 m2 i doszlismy do wnisku ze dla nas dwojga do szczescia potrzeba jeszcze okolo 30 m2 powierzchni mieszkalnej wliczajac w to pomieszczenie gospodarcze typu pralnia/suszarnia.pewne jest to ze ograniczaja nas srodki finansowe wiec ustalilismy  gorna granice PU na okolo 90 m2.Jesli chodzi i preferencje wizualne to bryła bez balkonikow , lukarn i wykuszy.Bardziej podoba nam sie dach kopertwy lecz tutaj takze zdaje sobie sprawe ze tanszy w budowie jest dwuspadowy.jedyne z czego nie chcialbym zrezygnowac to garaz ale to takze dlatego ze i tak za nim musialby byc kotlownia.Choc tutaj takze mam watpliwosci gdyz z tego co przeczytalem to przy malej powierzchni i dobrej izolacji nie jest az tak bardzo nieekonomiczne ogrzewanie elektryczne.Od dluzszego juz czasu przegladamy projekty i oboje mamy juz "kwadratowe" glowy.Chcialibysmy podjac decyzje co do wyboru projektu taka abysmy na kazdym etapie budowy nie żalowali tego.Wiemy ze najlepiej jest korzystac z doswiadczen innych ludzi w kwestiach zlych i dobrych wyborow wiec moze cos nam doradzicie Szanowni Budowniczowie.Jestesmy juz w takim wieku ze chcielibysmy budowac ze srodkow wlasnych w ciagu maksymalnie 2-3 lat  aby moc jeszcze troche w domu pomieszkac i nacieszyc sie niezaleznoscia.


Mam bardzo podobną sytuację do twojej,i po weryfikacji(czytaj zmniejszaniu powierzchni) wielu projektów wybraliśmy projekt DOM PRZY PRZYJEMNEJ 5,

----------


## smysjak

> Mam bardzo podobną sytuację do twojej,i po weryfikacji(czytaj zmniejszaniu powierzchni) wielu projektów wybraliśmy projekt DOM PRZY PRZYJEMNEJ 5,


Takze na niego trafilismy.Budujesz juz czy jestes na etapie adaptacji ?jakie zmiany wprowadziles ?

----------


## kalizbi

> Takze na niego trafilismy.Budujesz juz czy jestes na etapie adaptacji ?jakie zmiany wprowadziles ?


Obecnie czekam na wydanie pozwolenia na budowę,8 marca złożyłem wniosek w starostwie.Najpoważniejsze zmiany ;poszerzenie budynku od strony salonu i kuchni o 0.5m co łącznie dało35m2 przestrzeni kuchnia-salon,podzieliłem kotłownię na połowę w celu wygospodarowania małej garderoby i dodatkowej miniłazienki,pogrubiłem wszystkie izolacje termiczne o 5cm, w perspektywie grzanie prądem.

----------


## CodeSnipper

z500.pl też maja fajne projekty, parterówki całkiem niegłupie i tanie w budowie np z34.

----------


## bialoczerwony

wóz drzymały ? malutki jakiś to tak ale nie oszukujmy się wersalu nie zrobisz

----------


## intercuuren89

> Koniecznie zrezygnuj z ich kierownika budowy. To musi być Twój człowiek i przez Ciebie opłacany. Ma pilnować Twojego interesu, a nie być na garnuszku firmy budowlanej. Przecież on im oko na (prawie) każdego babola przymknie.
> 
> Do budowy domków ludzie często nie biorą inspektorów. To oczywiście z oszczędności. Bo jednak kompetencje kierownika i inspektora są inne. Jednak jak już się zdecydujesz zapłacić za inspektora, to miej też po Twojej stronie i kierownika. Zawsze lepiej, będzie wręcz książkowo. Jeśli jednak bez inspektora, to koniecznie Twój kierownik.


Co Ty człowieku gadasz jaki kierownik przymknie Ci oko ? Kierownik który współpracuje z moją firmą potrafi powytykać wszystkie błędy. Nie dopuści też do zmian które zachwieją dobro budynku. Każdego dnia jest na budowie, robi zdjęcia postępów i dokonuje wpisów. Więc nie oceniaj wszystkich swoją miarą. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## kris26

Zerknij na
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z7.html
Ja jestem budowy w trakcie z garażem po prawej stronie. nie maja na stronie, ale maja w ofercie.

----------


## smysjak

> Obecnie czekam na wydanie pozwolenia na budowę,8 marca złożyłem wniosek w starostwie.Najpoważniejsze zmiany ;poszerzenie budynku od strony salonu i kuchni o 0.5m co łącznie dało35m2 przestrzeni kuchnia-salon,podzieliłem kotłownię na połowę w celu wygospodarowania małej garderoby i dodatkowej miniłazienki,pogrubiłem wszystkie izolacje termiczne o 5cm, w perspektywie grzanie prądem.


Robiles juz jakas kalkulacje odnosnie ogrzewania pradem ?Jako alternatywe bedziesz mial ogrzewanie z kominka ?Przyjrzalem sie projektowi i jest bardzo ciekawy pod wzgledem funkcjonalnosci.Dla nas wystarczylyby nawet dwie sypialnie.

----------


## Frofo007

Zastanawiam się nad 2 projektami:

http://z500.pl/projekt/Zx105,Kompakt...a-kuchnia.html

i

http://z500.pl/projekt/Z290,Zwarta-e...j-dzialce.html

Który z nich byłby tańszy do wybudowania? Czy jeśli plan zagospodarowania zezwala na piętro to w przyszłości będzie możliwe jego dobudowanie do projektu z pierwszego linku?

http://z500.pl/projekt/Zx41_v1,Wersj...ne-ogolne.html - ten projekt to już pewnie znacznie przekracza 200k? a w 250k da radę wybudować stan deweloperski?

----------


## kalizbi

> Robiles juz jakas kalkulacje odnosnie ogrzewania pradem ?Jako alternatywe bedziesz mial ogrzewanie z kominka ?Przyjrzalem sie projektowi i jest bardzo ciekawy pod wzgledem funkcjonalnosci.Dla nas wystarczylyby nawet dwie sypialnie.


Odnośnie ogrzewania,kominek oczywiście będzie źródłem ciepła ale tylko lokalnym, jedynie planuję podobnie do kilku forumowiczów umieszczenie jednego z wyciągów wentylacji mechanicznej przed rekuperatorem w rejonie kominka i podwyższanie temp.powietrza wywiewanego co powinno wspomóc trochę nawiew,ale nie można tego traktować jako ogrzewania.Garaż będzie nieogrzewany i odizolowany od reszty domu.Przy należytej staranności wykonania powinienem osiągnąć wskaźnik zapotrzebowania ciepła na CO i went. na poziomie 40KWh/m2*rok co przy 102 m2 powierzchni ogrzewanej da szacunkowe zużycie na poziomie ca.4000KWh

----------


## intercuuren89

> Zastanawiam się nad 2 projektami:
> 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/Zx105,Kompakt...a-kuchnia.html
> 
> i
> 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/Z290,Zwarta-e...j-dzialce.html
> 
> Który z nich byłby tańszy do wybudowania? Czy jeśli plan zagospodarowania zezwala na piętro to w przyszłości będzie możliwe jego dobudowanie do projektu z pierwszego linku?
> ...


Z105 śmiało byś się wyrobił w 200k
Z290 coś blisko zakładanej granicy 200k 
Z41 może lekko ponad 200k

Mówię to jako wykonawca  :smile:  W tym roku robimy domek 105 m2 do stanu deweloperskiego więc jest on porównywalny do Z290 koszt wraz z materiałem jaki poniesie inwestor wynosi 195800 zł więc odpowiedź sobie sam na to pytanie.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _artur_

witajcie..
a czy taki projekt:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9q4ut16rsuonal5/parter.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/did2gkzzwwd1yss/poddasze.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/il7yxa2t85zqqod/elewacje.jpg

za około 200tysięcy do stanu deweloperskiego da się postawić ?
111m2 bez garażu, poddasze póki co nie użytkowe, strop drewniany
założenia że do SSZ robi ekipa, potem sam instalacje, ( swoja robocizna pt. elektryka, CO czy rurki) , tynki i wylewki ekipa, malowanie, podłogi, kafelki itp. samemu. dom na płycie, 20cm ocieplenia, grzany prądem, WM z reku samemu robiona, wszelkie drewniane rzeczy samemu (ojciec stolarz)..
da radę?

----------


## kalizbi

> witajcie..
> a czy taki projekt:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9q4ut16rsuonal5/parter.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/did2gkzzwwd1yss/poddasze.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/il7yxa2t85zqqod/elewacje.jpg
> 
> za około 200tysięcy do stanu deweloperskiego da się postawić ?
> 111m2 bez garażu, poddasze póki co nie użytkowe, strop drewniany
> założenia że do SSZ robi ekipa, potem sam instalacje, ( swoja robocizna pt. elektryka, CO czy rurki) , tynki i wylewki ekipa, malowanie, podłogi, kafelki itp. samemu. dom na płycie, 20cm ocieplenia, grzany prądem, WM z reku samemu robiona, wszelkie drewniane rzeczy samemu (ojciec stolarz)..
> da radę?


Materiały sam negocjujesz i kupujesz czy ekipy?

----------


## _artur_

raczej sam.. w kielcach ostatnio były targi i ceny ktore dostalem sa nieco niższe niż liczyłem albo np. silikaty z transportem będa za2.99 brutto a liczyłem po 3 plus transport itp.. no chyba że ekipa gdzies ma uklad ale i tak będę się dowiadywał gdzie indziej..

----------


## intercuuren89

> witajcie..
> a czy taki projekt:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9q4ut16rsuonal5/parter.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/did2gkzzwwd1yss/poddasze.jpg
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/il7yxa2t85zqqod/elewacje.jpg
> 
> za około 200tysięcy do stanu deweloperskiego da się postawić ?
> 111m2 bez garażu, poddasze póki co nie użytkowe, strop drewniany
> założenia że do SSZ robi ekipa, potem sam instalacje, ( swoja robocizna pt. elektryka, CO czy rurki) , tynki i wylewki ekipa, malowanie, podłogi, kafelki itp. samemu. dom na płycie, 20cm ocieplenia, grzany prądem, WM z reku samemu robiona, wszelkie drewniane rzeczy samemu (ojciec stolarz)..
> da radę?


Dużo prac wykonasz sam, więc możliwe to jest aczkolwiek przelicz sobie jaki materiał masz zamiar zastosować i oblicz sobie ile wyniesie Cię materiał. Wtedy będziesz mieć odpowiedź na pytanie. Można chyba średnio obliczyć koszt materiału +-

----------


## _artur_

ja obliczyłem.. ale dlatego pytam Was bo wiadomo że ja zawsze policzę wg życzenia bo znam (albo chcę znać  :wink:  ) wynik a Wy patrzycie na to innym okiem..
wykonawca za SSZ za robociznę powiedział 50 tysięcy plus ocieplenie z zewnątrz z dniówki liczone (ma swoją koparkę, płyta fundamentowa, sciany, okna, więźba i dach, podbitka) za te pieniądze.. gość robi porządnie, widziałem pare realizacji.. reszta jak wyżej..

----------


## kalizbi

> raczej sam.. w kielcach ostatnio były targi i ceny ktore dostalem sa nieco niższe niż liczyłem albo np. silikaty z transportem będa za2.99 brutto a liczyłem po 3 plus transport itp.. no chyba że ekipa gdzies ma uklad ale i tak będę się dowiadywał gdzie indziej..


Wg mnie do stanu deweloperskiego to spokojnie,no chyba że ekipy będą drogie,u mnie powierzchnia netto ok 120m2,zakładam 250k do wprowadzenia

----------


## _artur_

no też plan mam taki, zwłaszcza że całe np. wyposażenie kuchni mam nowiutkie roczne i zabieram ze sobą, komody itp też.. 
bank upiera się że 250 nie starczy.. i wolę żeby ktoś mnie teraz ostudził niż potem kwiczeć..

----------


## kalizbi

> no też plan mam taki, zwłaszcza że całe np. wyposażenie kuchni mam nowiutkie roczne i zabieram ze sobą, komody itp też.. 
> bank upiera się że 250 nie starczy.. i wolę żeby ktoś mnie teraz ostudził niż potem kwiczeć..


Jak zauważyłeś ceny materiałów są dla inwestorów dzisiaj niezłe,ale sytuacja na rynku jest dynamiczna,na stal dostałem ofertę 2450zł/t brutto z dostawą na budowę do końca kwietnia,co później nie wiadomo!

----------


## storrada

Witam!
mam pytanie odnośnie cen - budujemy domek 8 na 10 m. 131 m.2 prostokąt (dach dwuspadowy) z porotermu gładzonego. Budujemy w Opolu. Nasz kierownik budowy umówił nas z firmą, która za stan surowy otwarty policzyła nam 41 000, z tym, że u nas dźwig nie wiedzie na działkę więc cegły muszą sami przenosić. I tu moje pytanie, czy to jednak trochę nie za dużo. Interesuje mnie w szczególności, ile płacicie za 1m.2 ściany nośnej a ile za działówkę, i czy wasi wykonawcy liczyli koszt postawienia ściany na piętrze drożej niż na parterze?

u nas np. koszt wykonania ściany nośnej 25 cm policzyli na parterze 50 zł./metr a na piętrze 55/metr, 
za ścianę działową 12cm 45 zł. parter 47 - piętro,
za wykonanie komina prefabrykowanego z czapą liczą 1300, za schody zewnętrzne 1500, 
za 1m2 stropu teriva z podciągami i wieńcami 90 zł./metr, wykonanie słupów i wieńców w ściankach kolankowych 72 zł./metr, wykonanie ścian fundamentowych 60 zł/metr, zasypka stan 0 -63zł.m3
napiszcie proszę, czy to dobre ceny, bo chcę z nimi negocjować,

----------


## twaro

> Witam!
> mam pytanie odnośnie cen - budujemy domek 8 na 10 m. 131 m.2 prostokąt (dach dwuspadowy) z porotermu gładzonego. Budujemy w Opolu. Nasz kierownik budowy umówił nas z firmą, która za stan surowy otwarty policzyła nam 41 000, z tym, że u nas dźwig nie wiedzie na działkę więc cegły muszą sami przenosić. I tu moje pytanie, czy to jednak trochę nie za dużo. Interesuje mnie w szczególności, ile płacicie za 1m.2 ściany nośnej a ile za działówkę, i czy wasi wykonawcy liczyli koszt postawienia ściany na piętrze drożej niż na parterze?
> 
> u nas np. koszt wykonania ściany nośnej 25 cm policzyli na parterze 50 zł./metr a na piętrze 55/metr, 
> za ścianę działową 12cm 45 zł. parter 47 - piętro,
> za wykonanie komina prefabrykowanego z czapą liczą 1300, za schody zewnętrzne 1500, 
> za 1m2 stropu teriva z podciągami i wieńcami 90 zł./metr, wykonanie słupów i wieńców w ściankach kolankowych 72 zł./metr, wykonanie ścian fundamentowych 60 zł/metr, zasypka stan 0 -63zł.m3
> napiszcie proszę, czy to dobre ceny, bo chcę z nimi negocjować,



Ceny cenami. Zobacz co zrobili przed tobą i pogadaj z inwestorami na ich temat.

P.S.
Wracając do tematu: nie ma szans na wydanie 200000zł. od zera do zamieszkania.
(Oczywiście wg. moich kryteriów).

----------


## kalizbi

> Witam!
> mam pytanie odnośnie cen - budujemy domek 8 na 10 m. 131 m.2 prostokąt (dach dwuspadowy) z porotermu gładzonego. Budujemy w Opolu. Nasz kierownik budowy umówił nas z firmą, która za stan surowy otwarty policzyła nam 41 000, z tym, że u nas dźwig nie wiedzie na działkę więc cegły muszą sami przenosić. I tu moje pytanie, czy to jednak trochę nie za dużo. Interesuje mnie w szczególności, ile płacicie za 1m.2 ściany nośnej a ile za działówkę, i czy wasi wykonawcy liczyli koszt postawienia ściany na piętrze drożej niż na parterze?
> 
> u nas np. koszt wykonania ściany nośnej 25 cm policzyli na parterze 50 zł./metr a na piętrze 55/metr, 
> za ścianę działową 12cm 45 zł. parter 47 - piętro,
> za wykonanie komina prefabrykowanego z czapą liczą 1300, za schody zewnętrzne 1500, 
> za 1m2 stropu teriva z podciągami i wieńcami 90 zł./metr, wykonanie słupów i wieńców w ściankach kolankowych 72 zł./metr, wykonanie ścian fundamentowych 60 zł/metr, zasypka stan 0 -63zł.m3
> napiszcie proszę, czy to dobre ceny, bo chcę z nimi negocjować,


Musisz mieć więcej ofert dla porównania i sam stwierdzić jaki jest poziom cen na lokalnym rynku na wiosnę dobre ekipy potrafią się cenić wysoko!

----------


## DEZET

> Ceny cenami. Zobacz co zrobili przed tobą i pogadaj z inwestorami na ich temat.
> 
> P.S.
> Wracając do tematu: nie ma szans na wydanie 200000zł. od zera do zamieszkania.
> (Oczywiście wg. moich kryteriów).


Masz na myśli konkretny projekt storrad-y, czy uogólniasz? 
Jeśli ogólnie to się mylisz, jest na FM co najmniej kilka osób, które za takie pieniądze wybudowały- wiadomo 200m2 nie zbudujemy- natomiast do 100m2 z własną pracą da się to zrobić. Przede wszystkim- piszemy tylko o domu, nie o ogrodzeniach, bramach, bruku, czy meblach.

----------


## jaro4

> Witam!
> mam pytanie odnośnie cen - budujemy domek 8 na 10 m. 131 m.2 prostokąt (dach dwuspadowy) z porotermu gładzonego. Budujemy w Opolu. Nasz kierownik budowy umówił nas z firmą, która za stan surowy otwarty policzyła nam 41 000, z tym, że u nas dźwig nie wiedzie na działkę więc cegły muszą sami przenosić. I tu moje pytanie, czy to jednak trochę nie za dużo. Interesuje mnie w szczególności, ile płacicie za 1m.2 ściany nośnej a ile za działówkę, i czy wasi wykonawcy liczyli koszt postawienia ściany na piętrze drożej niż na parterze?
> 
> u nas np. koszt wykonania ściany nośnej 25 cm policzyli na parterze 50 zł./metr a na piętrze 55/metr, 
> za ścianę działową 12cm 45 zł. parter 47 - piętro,
> za wykonanie komina prefabrykowanego z czapą liczą 1300, za schody zewnętrzne 1500, 
> za 1m2 stropu teriva z podciągami i wieńcami 90 zł./metr, wykonanie słupów i wieńców w ściankach kolankowych 72 zł./metr, wykonanie ścian fundamentowych 60 zł/metr, zasypka stan 0 -63zł.m3
> napiszcie proszę, czy to dobre ceny, bo chcę z nimi negocjować,


Drogo u mnie ekipa odpowiednio- ściany z porotermu -25zł/m2 parter i poddasze, strop z akermana- 35zł/m2, schody zabiegowe-75zł stopień, wieniec na poddaszu 22zł/mb, kominy systemowe- 600zł/szt.Widziałem domy w ich wykonaniu i rozmawiałem z inwestorami, nie mieli żadnych zastrzeżeń. Jesienią robili u mnie fundament i zrobili bardzo dobrze.

----------


## kroni

dźwig czyli dźwig czy nawet z hds-a się nie da.można też widlaczkiem podawać na pięterko o ile tak daleko jesteś.a drogo się liczą i to dlatego chociażby że odpada betoniarka ,czyli problemy i przestoje.drogo.ekipa pewnie z opola bo po cenach można się domyśleć , a z ciekawości ile płacisz kierownikowi?

----------


## Gemos

zwłaszcza ze ceny nie spadają mimo kryzysy mam wrażenie  :sad:

----------


## namira

ceny robocizny nie spadną,trzeba placić podatki,ZUS też nie potanieje,samo życie......

----------


## storrada

> dźwig czyli dźwig czy nawet z hds-a się nie da.można też widlaczkiem podawać na pięterko o ile tak daleko jesteś.a drogo się liczą i to dlatego chociażby że odpada betoniarka ,czyli problemy i przestoje.drogo.ekipa pewnie z opola bo po cenach można się domyśleć , a z ciekawości ile płacisz kierownikowi?


ekipa z Krzanowic (Stotko) a kierownikowi płacę 2000 + coś ekstra, o ile będę zadowolona. Cenią się, a fundamenty wylali mi już - w worku i bez chudziaka. a do drogi mam ok. 20m.

----------


## Sławek...

> zwłaszcza ze ceny nie spadają mimo kryzysy mam wrażenie


a to oznacza tylko jedno: wykonawcy są już wyżęci jak mokre szmaty i więcej się już z nich wycisnąć nie da więc nie liczcie na spadki cen robocizny - raczej na wzrosty bo to będzie naturalne zachowanie rynku - w końcu Rostowski robi co może żeby ograbić każdego prowadzącego działalność z ostatniej złotówki więc ktoś za to będzie musiał zapłacić  :wink:

----------


## kroni

> ekipa z Krzanowic (Stotko) a kierownikowi płacę 2000 + coś ekstra, o ile będę zadowolona. Cenią się, a fundamenty wylali mi już - w worku i bez chudziaka. a do drogi mam ok. 20m.


najważniejsze żebyś była zadowolona z ich pracy.

----------


## storrada

> najważniejsze żebyś była zadowolona z ich pracy.


z tego co dotychczas zrobili zadowolona jestem umiarkowanie, bywają wobec mnie niestety nieszczerzy i traktują mnie jak blondynkę, ale na budowie jest porządek, nie piją, fundamenty wykopali w 10h a zalali w 2h.

----------


## kasiagrześ

Nadal szukamy naszego wymarzonego domku, co powiecie o tym projekcie

http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-kornel-energo-WRC2389

Koszt SSZ podany na stronie jest jak dla mnie co nieco "podejrzany". 
Czy za 122500zł można wybudować ten dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym???

----------


## _artur_

mnie po przeliczeniu wyszło około 130tysięcy za SSZ za 111m2( przeliczeniu kosztów przed robota nie po wykonaniu)

----------


## DEZET

> Nadal szukamy naszego wymarzonego domku, co powiecie o tym projekcie
> 
> http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-kornel-energo-WRC2389
> 
> Koszt SSZ podany na stronie jest jak dla mnie co nieco "podejrzany". 
> Czy za 122500zł można wybudować ten dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym???


Wątpię, by za ww kwotę można było zrobić SSZ wg tego projektu, bo same drzwi przesuwne w salonie to jakaś 1/5 tych kosztów. Reszta też zależy od użytych materiałów: stolarki okiennej, pokrycie dachu, itd. Powtórzę n-ty raz- sporo można zaoszczędzić na własnej pracy. Jeśli nic nie zrobicie sami, to ciężko będzie o jakiejś sensownej kwocie myśleć.

----------


## eprom

witam, rowniez przymierzam sie do budowy domu, dzialka juz jest formalnosci dopiero zaczynam. Kwota na dom max 220 tys. Czy w projekcie z linka od kasiagrzes, kornel-energo rezygnujac z drzwi balkonowych przesuwnych nie ma mozliwosc zmiescic sie w 200tys? przeciez jest to prosta bryla, dach dwuspadowy, zadnych udziwnien, brak piwnicy.

----------


## bowess

Moje zdanie podobne do DEZETA - bez robocizny własnej ciężko. Dom ma 102m2 netto, 187m2 powierzchni dachu. Rezygnując z droższych rozwiązań okiennych na rzecz tradycyjnego otwierania sporo się zaoszczędzi. Zajrzałam na "macierzystą" stronę projektu i tam kosztorysu jeszcze nie ma, wnioskuję więc, że ktoś po prostu wrzucił jakąś szacunkową wartość, która dla wersji "energo" raczej nie będzie możliwa do osiągnięcia.

----------


## DEZET

> witam, rowniez przymierzam sie do budowy domu, dzialka juz jest formalnosci dopiero zaczynam. Kwota na dom max 220 tys. Czy w projekcie z linka od kasiagrzes, kornel-energo rezygnujac z drzwi balkonowych przesuwnych nie ma mozliwosc zmiescic sie w 200tys? przeciez jest to prosta bryla, dach dwuspadowy, zadnych udziwnien, brak piwnicy.


Policz sobie koszt materiałów, instalacji, koszty przyłączy, glazury, terakoty, okien, drzwi. Dolicz np.6-10tys. na papierologię.  
Pozostała kwota zostanie na robociznę. Ciekaw jestem ile Ci wyjdzie.

----------


## kasiagrześ

eprom my również planujemy na dom wydać ok 200 tys i bardzo nam się spodobał ten projekt. Dom prosty "jak budowa cepa" i na pierwszy rzut oka wydawałoby się że w tej kwocie można się zmieścić ale jak widać z powyższych postów bardziej zaprawieni w bojach budowlanych sprowadzili mnie na ziemie  :smile: .

Zastanawiamy się jak można obniżyć koszty (oczywiście w granicach zdrowego rozsądku) i wyszło że:
- drzwi przesuwne spokojnie można zastąpić zwykłymi drzwiami balkonowymi, natomiast te na ścianie przy kuchni zamieniłabym na okno (salon staje się bardziej ustawny)
- drzwi balkonowe w pokojach  zamieniamy na okna (tu również poza oszczędnością mamy bardziej ustawne pomieszczenia)
- dachówkę można spokojnie zamienić na blacho-dachówkę 
Poprawcie mnie jeśli się mylę wydaje mi się że te trzy zmiany dają nam oszczędność w granicach 20-25 tys.
Jakie rozwiązania zastosowalibyście w przypadku tego projektu aby obniżyć koszty ( nie obniżając jakości) ? 
Bardzo nam się podoba ten projekt ale nie chcemy się wpakować w budowę której nie będziemy w stanie doprowadzić do końca. :sad:

----------


## DEZET

*Kasiagrześ* - podobnie szacuję oszczędności na tych zmianach.  Można by jeszcze spróbować więźbę z wiązarów, czyli dach i strop jednocześnie( nie doczytałem jaki jest strop w projekcie) lub wiązary robione na budowie. Planujecie jakiś udział własny w robociźnie?

----------


## Einz

Witam po długiej przerwie :smile: 

W projekcie jest gęste żebro. I jedynie wiązary robione na budowie pozwolą trochę obniżyć koszty, ale nie jakoś znacznie.

----------


## Tomaszek711

wątpię - chyba, ze masz naprawdę niskie ceny



> Nadal szukamy naszego wymarzonego domku, co powiecie o tym projekcie
> 
> http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-kornel-energo-WRC2389
> 
> Koszt SSZ podany na stronie jest jak dla mnie co nieco "podejrzany". 
> Czy za 122500zł można wybudować ten dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym???

----------


## kasiagrześ

> *Kasiagrześ* - podobnie szacuję oszczędności na tych zmianach.  Można by jeszcze spróbować więźbę z wiązarów, czyli dach i strop jednocześnie( nie doczytałem jaki jest strop w projekcie) lub wiązary robione na budowie. Planujecie jakiś udział własny w robociźnie?



W projekcie jest strop gęstożebrowy, czy zmiana wyjdzie wyjdzie taniej - nie wiem, nie znam się  :tongue: 
Co do własnej robocizny to na pewno instalacje (zapłacimy tylko za elektrykę) i prace wykończeniowe typu malowanie, panele.
Dochodzą jeszcze oszczędności o których wcześniej nie myśleliśmy (od początku było oczywiste że np. tego nie chcemy, to chcemy takie a bez tego możemy się narazie obejść itp)
- nie będzie wentylacji mechanicznej, reku, centralnego odkurzacza i tym podobnych bajerów
- okna białe, zwykłe, bez szprosów i udziwnień 
- rolety zewnętrzne też odpadają 
- przez najbliższe kilka lat spokojnie możemy sobie podarować kostkę przed domem, ogrodzenie czy nawet elewacje.

----------


## artix1

W mojej chałupce drzwi przesuwne kosztowały 4200zł, dzielone na trzy (jeden fix i dwa otwierane) byłyby o 900zł tańsze. Nie ma co demonizować odnośnie cen tarasówek. Cała stolarka okienna 17200. (3 szyby, ciepłe ramki, ciepły montaż, obustronna okleina), brama garażowa 3400. Jak na razie koszt stanu jak w dzienniku koło 150tys. W tym są prawie wszystkie materiały na ściany działowe. Gdzie jest myk? Praca własna, stan SSO dwuosobowa ekipa + ja, reszta tylko ja. Pokrycie dachu rukki Finnera koło 14 tys + 5 tys robocizna, 250m2 pokrycia.

----------


## an-bud

> W projekcie jest *strop gęstożebrowy*, czy zmiana wyjdzie wyjdzie taniej - nie wiem, nie znam się 
> Co do własnej robocizny to na pewno instalacje (zapłacimy tylko za elektrykę) i prace wykończeniowe typu malowanie, panele.
> Dochodzą jeszcze oszczędności o których wcześniej nie myśleliśmy (od początku było oczywiste że np. tego nie chcemy, to chcemy takie a bez tego możemy się narazie obejść itp)
> - *nie będzie wentylacji mechanicznej, reku*, centralnego odkurzacza i tym podobnych bajerów
> - okna białe, zwykłe, bez szprosów i udziwnień 
> - rolety zewnętrzne też odpadają 
> - przez najbliższe kilka lat spokojnie możemy sobie podarować kostkę przed domem, ogrodzenie czy nawet elewacje.


*myślisz że to podroży koszty  akurat może być odwrotnie

zamiana stropu na stropodach.... MOŻE... być dużo taniej.... ale tylko może*

----------


## kroni

jezu,ciągną mi już ścianki fundamentowe.dobre tempo i wreszcie po roku papierologi są wizualne efekty.fajnie się na to patrzy.szkoda że ta cholera zwana zimą ciągnęła się tak długo.idę kopać.

----------


## adamfcb

kroni a gdzie dziennik? :smile:

----------


## Mitoko

> W projekcie jest strop gęstożebrowy, czy zmiana wyjdzie wyjdzie taniej - nie wiem, nie znam się 
> Co do własnej robocizny to na pewno instalacje (zapłacimy tylko za elektrykę) i prace wykończeniowe typu malowanie, panele.
> Dochodzą jeszcze oszczędności o których wcześniej nie myśleliśmy (od początku było oczywiste że np. tego nie chcemy, to chcemy takie a bez tego możemy się narazie obejść itp)
> - nie będzie wentylacji mechanicznej, reku, centralnego odkurzacza i tym podobnych bajerów
> - okna białe, zwykłe, bez szprosów i udziwnień 
> - rolety zewnętrzne też odpadają 
> - przez najbliższe kilka lat spokojnie możemy sobie podarować kostkę przed domem, ogrodzenie czy nawet elewacje.


Sam nie wiem jak oceniać parterówkę na ile może być tańsza. Powierzchnia zabudowy spora.

Ja doszedłem do wniosku, że wygodniej mi zrobić dom z poddaszem użytkowym - przynajmniej mam jeden pokój do adaptacji na garderobę i porządne pozostałe pokoje.
Tak na bazie moich doświadczeń:
- na pewno jedna konkretna (i wieloosobowa) ekipa, która ma kupować też materiały - przebitki dla ludzi na materiały budowlane są straszne;
- w projekcie pomyślałbym nad zmianą okien w kuchni i łączniku kuchni z pokojem - może zamiast okna kuchennego i balkonowego może lepiej dać niższe okna, a szersze (ja tak zrobiłem u siebie w kuchni i jestem zadowolony z efektu).

----------


## kroni

> kroni a gdzie dziennik?


mam mało czasu na te sprawy.zazwyczaj kończy się spaniem na kanapie i nie dojściem do kompa.nadrobie niebawem

----------


## kater-acme

> - na pewno jedna konkretna (i wieloosobowa) ekipa, która ma kupować też materiały - przebitki dla ludzi na materiały budowlane są straszne;


W sensie że rżną zwykłych inwestorów na materiałach, doliczają marże z tyłka wzięte i ogólnie sprzedają mat. bud. po zawyżonych, nierynkowych cenach? Natomiast murorz-tynkorz-akrobata od progu hurtowni dostaje upust i ceny poniżej rynkowych? Dobrze zrozumiałem?

----------


## Mitoko

Dokładnie - może nie _murorz-tynkorz-akrobata_, ale firmy prowadzące ileś budów rocznie - na pewno.

Jak zorganizowałem przetarg w necie - to 37 ofert za budowę do stanu deweloperskiego wahało mi się od 184 do 298 tys. za to samo.
Oczywiście z tymi najtańszymi nawet nie rozmawiałem dalej, bo wiedziałem, że to przesadnie nisko - ale wyboru nie żałuję. Tym bardziej, że wcale lub niewiele dopłacając kilka spraw zmieniłem w trakcie (np. przerzucenie całego domu na podłogówkę kosztowało mnie 1 tys. PLN więcej niż normalna instalacja grzewna).

Jak mówił szef firmy, która mi robiła najbardziej rżną na elektryce - on na niektóre rzeczy ma upust do 79%. Masakra.
Babka ode mnie z firmy jak przyjechała by pogadać z nim żeby wziął także jej dom - to okazało się, że pustaki kupowane z upustami "po znajomości" przez znajomego budowlańca (takiego od małych ekip) i to w zimie kosztowały Ją o ponad 20% więcej niż ten Szef płaci w sezonie (na co pokazał Jej kwit, bo akurat dokupywał materiału).

----------


## Sławek...

> Babka ode mnie z firmy jak przyjechała by pogadać z nim żeby wziął także jej dom - to okazało się, że pustaki kupowane z upustami "po znajomości" przez znajomego budowlańca (takiego od małych ekip) i to w zimie kosztowały Ją o ponad 20% więcej niż ten Szef płaci w sezonie (na co pokazał Jej kwit, bo akurat dokupywał materiału).


pasjonująca historia... trzyma w napięciu..
a jaka jest konkluzja? 
chcesz pokazać, że duży może więcej? tak było, jest i będzie, spożywczak osiedlowy nigdy nie dorówna tesco...

----------


## CodeSnipper

Tylko że w takim razie jeśli chcę budować sam, to oszczędności poczynione na robociźnie wtopię w przepłacony materiał. Tak?

----------


## Einz

Dokładnie tak!
Oszczędności na pracy własnej są niestety okupione ogromną różnicą w cenie zakupu materiałów bud. Czasami jest to chyba nawet nie warte tej pracy i trudu.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Tylko ze jak patrzę na ceny materiałów do mojego szkieletora w sieci (wełna, płyty GK i reszta) to i tak wychodzi mi taniej niż gdybym budował z firmą.

----------


## miloszenko

> Dokładnie tak!
> Oszczędności na pracy własnej są niestety okupione ogromną różnicą w cenie zakupu materiałów bud. Czasami jest to chyba nawet nie warte tej pracy i trudu.


Nie zgadzam sie z tym.

Jesli firma chce mi zrobic SSO z materialem za 180 tys, robie sam i materialy mi wychodza 110 tys, to nijak mi taniej z ta firma nie wyjdzie. Oddzielnie robocizna wychodzilo ok. 35-40 tys.

Jesli firma ma super tanie materialy to wiecej na Tobie zarobi, ale sie tym upustem z nikim nie podzieli. Firma robi w cenie SSO to co forumowe "samoroby" robia do zamieszkania.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sławek...

i czas najwyższy żeby ta świadomość trafiła pod strzechy...
jest nawet powiedzenie opisujące tą sytuację:
chytry dwa razy traci  :wink: 

zlecenie całej budowy (robocizna i materiał)  wykwalifikowanej firmie wcale nie musi oznaczać, że będzie drożej, a na pewno będzie lepiej i szybciej  :wink: 
niestety u nas w narodzie panuje przekonanie, że samemu się zbuduje taniej, tylko jak już okaże się, że taniej nie wyszło, albo wiele rzeczy jest po prostu sp..rzonych przez brak wiedzy i doświadczenia to nikt się później do tego nie przyzna nawet jak by go przypalali rozżarzonymi węglami bo kolejną polską dewizą jest nie przyznawać się do własnych błędów  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Nie zawsze jedna ekipa to taniej i na pewno lepiej. Dlaczego tyle ludzi kupuje materiały do budowy w internecie? Bo rzadko w okolicznej hurtowni jest atrakcyjna cena, lepszy materiał, itp. Firmy mają upusty dla siebie, to dodatkowy "obryw" z budowy-  czasem dadzą kilka % inwestorowi "z dobroci".
Inna sprawa, jeśli ktoś pracując na etacie zarobi tyle, że starczy spokojnie na zapłatę ekipie- nie musi pracować na budowie, może tylko doglądać etapy. Niestety, chyba większość budujących zdobywa szlify w nowym fachu po prostu z braku środków.

----------


## scruffty

> zlecenie całej budowy (robocizna i materiał)  wykwalifikowanej firmie


Zlecenie całej budowy jednej firmie to największa pomyłka jaką można zrobić, zostanie się okantowanym na wszystkim na czym się tylko da, zaczynając od cen materiałów po błędy wykonawcze (co jest do wszystkiego jest do niczego). Z tymi rabatami dla dużych firm, tez bym nie przesadzał, może w dużych miastach duzi mogą takie wynegocjować, ale w małych hurtowniach aż takiego efektu nie będzie. Pilnowanie własnego interesu zajmuje czas, coś za coś -można być albo wesołym inwestorem pokazującym palcem i przeglądającym kolorowe próbniki, albo trzeba zakasać rękawy i wziąć się samemu za negocjacje i poszukiwanie ekip.

----------


## MarcinK09

Żadna firma nie podzieli się w pełni swoim rabatem i żadna firma nie wybuduję inwestorowi domu w cenie takiej jaką by osiągnął budując systemem gospodarczym (nawet wykorzystując swoje "mega" rabaty). No chyba, że prowadzi działalność charytatywną.
Od cen wyjściowych w hurtowni można śmiało negocjować te 10 do 30% a co sprytniejsi nawet więcej. Sklepy internetowe wcale nie są najtańsze. 
Wszystko oczywiście na fakturach.
Tak jak już wcześniej wspomniano największe wałki robi się na elektryce
80% to standard na niektórych elementach  :big lol:

----------


## namira

Jak ktoś pracuje na etacie 8 godzin albo mniej,ma czas i  chce sam budować,proszę bardzo ale jak się prowadzi własną firmę z czasu wolnego jest niewiele,u nas nie było w ogóle  brana pod uwagę opcja budowy ssz systemem gospodarczym,wszystko do tego stanu robiła nam jedna firma z tym,że np.dachówkę i okna kupowaliśmy my,dla nas było to najlepsze rozwiązanie.Oczywiście mielismy szczegółowy kosztorys sporzadzony przez firmę,która stawiała ssz,mogliśmy również negocjowac ceny,gdyby nam nie pasowało,to byśmy nie zdecydowali sie na tę firme,mieliśmy wybór.Budowa trwała 11 m-cy,mieszkamy prawie rok,dom ''sprawuje się' się super.
Nie brak na tym forum takich,co prawie wszystko robią sami,są też tacy,którzy nie robią nic,nawet nie potrafią urządzić własnego domu i korzystają z pomocy projektantów wnętrz,dla mnie urządzanie mojego domu to była czysta przyjemność.
I zgadzam się z cytatem,że ''chytry dwa razy traci''.

----------


## finger75

Sens może i jest. Pytanie tylko czy te marzenia kiedyś się ziszczą.  :wink:

----------


## kroni

> i czas najwyższy żeby ta świadomość trafiła pod strzechy...
> jest nawet powiedzenie opisujące tą sytuację:
> chytry dwa razy traci 
> 
> zlecenie całej budowy (robocizna i materiał)  wykwalifikowanej firmie wcale nie musi oznaczać, że będzie drożej, a na pewno będzie lepiej i szybciej 
> niestety u nas w narodzie panuje przekonanie, że samemu się zbuduje taniej, tylko jak już okaże się, że taniej nie wyszło, albo wiele rzeczy jest po prostu sp..rzonych przez brak wiedzy i doświadczenia to nikt się później do tego nie przyzna nawet jak by go przypalali rozżarzonymi węglami bo kolejną polską dewizą jest nie przyznawać się do własnych błędów


oczywiście że tak.ale my polacy nie jesteśmy w stanie przyznać się o błędów.twardziele ponad miarę.

----------


## Sławek...

> Zlecenie całej budowy jednej firmie to największa pomyłka jaką można zrobić, zostanie się okantowanym na wszystkim na czym się tylko da, zaczynając od cen materiałów po błędy wykonawcze (co jest do wszystkiego jest do niczego).


jeżeli szukasz doświadczonej ekipy za 15 tys to rzeczywiście zaliczysz bolesną pomyłkę bo za takie pieniądze dobrej ekipy do całej budowy znaleźć się nie da

i uwierz, że jest wiele ekip znających się doskonale na tym co robią, ale niestety nie w tym przedziale cenowym jaki Cię prawdopodobnie interesuje bo nie da się tanio i dobrze

----------


## mazurybka

Czy ktoś zechciałby mi doradzić? Który projekt ma tańszy SAM KOSZT MATERIAŁÓW -bez robocizny ?
Znalazłam dom  "Z12" :
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z12_P_h_PLUS,...o-groszek.html
(tutaj wersja z podniesioną ścianką kolankową i piecem na ekogroszek - jak dla mnie :wink: 

ale intryguje mnie też projekt ISKIERKA :
http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...ierka/152/opis
Iskierkę buduje naprawdę wiele osób,można podpatrzeć ciekawe blogi,podpytać...

Podobno Z12 jest tańszy w budowie, ma dużo tańsze fundamenty, 
Może jest na forum ktoś,kto porównywał oba te projekty?

----------


## artix1

> bo nie da się tanio i dobrze


 Już raz toczyliśmy batalię odnośnie wynagrodzenia kier buda. Ten za 3 tysiaki jest cacy, a za 1tysiąc jest bee. Za 15 tys. nie znajdę dobrej ekipy, a za 50 już tak. Budując samemu nie zaoszczędzę, a z super firmą jak najbardziej. Bo super firma odda mi wszystkie swoje upusty i rabaty z dobrego serca i jeszcze nie narobi baboli budowlanych. Rozumiem, że tylko cena jest gwarancją fachowej roboty.  Za SSO mojej chałupki zapłaciłem 21tysięcy, mój błąd oczywiście bo powinienem koło 50tys. (miałem takie oferty). Gdzie jest granica zdrowego rozsądku w zarobkach "fachowców". Przez niecałe dwa miesiące dwóch budowlańców zarobiło po 10500 zł. na osobę. Pracowali o ponad dwa tyg. dłużej bo się wlekli jak ślimaki. Zero pośpiechu. Czy jakakolwiek firemka wybuduje  i wykończy mój dom za 200 tys. Oczywiście, że nie. Ja się zmieszcze w 200tys., oni w 300tys.  "zlecenie całej budowy (robocizna i materiał) wykwalifikowanej firmie wcale nie musi oznaczać, że będzie drożej, a na pewno będzie lepiej i szybciej ". No o tym jestem w 100% przekonany. Czytając dzienniki budowy bardzo często można zobaczyć sobie to firmowe lepiej.

----------


## Sławek...

to samemu lepiej też....

wysoka cena nie jest gwarancją dobrej roboty za to niska cena może być gwarancją partactwa i problemów

----------


## artix1

> to samemu lepiej też....
> wysoka cena nie jest gwarancją dobrej roboty za to niska cena może być gwarancją partactwa i problemów


 Gdybamy sobie, może, a nie musi. Rozumiem, że płacąc za robotę 15 tys. z własnej woli skazuje się na partaciznę. W większości przypadków za tą cenę dostaje dokładnie to samo za co mógłbym zapłacić o 30 tys. więcej. Czyli nie jestem "trendy' bo takie są Panie ceny i wszyscy za tyle budują. No nie jestem i nie będę. Za bardzo szanuję swoje ciężko zarobione pieniądze. Od SSO wszystko robię sam. Buduje bez kredytu, skromnie, bez marmurów, trochę dłużej niż z przyjacielem bankiem ale dom jest mój. Nie jestem w nim lokatorem. Znowu nie byłem "trendy". Taki ze mnie odmieniec :yes:

----------


## namira

Odmieniec czy nie, z kredytem też można skromnie,bez marmurów,jest to sprawa indywidualna i mnie zupelnie nie interesuje czy ktos buduje sam czy zleca firmie,każdy buduje dla siebie,rózne decyzje podejmuje się przez całe życie,bo życie to ciągłe wybory.Też uważam,ze jest wiele osób,które znają się na swojej pracy i cenią się ale warto dobrze zapłacic za dobrze wykonana pracę,natomiast po tanim fachowcu często trzeba poprawiać i już nie jest tanio.Myślę,że jak się prowadzi  dzialalność gospodarczą,zatrudnia legalnie pracowników,płaci podatki itp. to nie można zejść z ceny i robić za pół darmo,tak robią ci,którzy pracują na czarno,koszty pracy są naprawdę duże,można zatrudnić firmę,można panów spod budki z piwem,można samemu.Szanuję ludzi ,którzy na życie zarabiają pracą,szerokim łukiem omijam cwaniaczków i kombinatorów i jak na razie dobrze na tym wychodzę.

----------


## gorbag

> Za SSO mojej chałupki zapłaciłem 21tysięcy, mój błąd oczywiście bo powinienem koło 50tys. (miałem takie oferty). Gdzie jest granica zdrowego rozsądku w zarobkach "fachowców". Przez niecałe dwa miesiące dwóch budowlańców zarobiło po 10500 zł. na osobę.





> Myślę,że jak się prowadzi  dzialalność gospodarczą,zatrudnia legalnie pracowników,płaci podatki itp. to nie można zejść z ceny i robić za pół darmo,tak robią ci,którzy pracują na czarno,koszty pracy są naprawdę duże,można zatrudnić firmę,można panów spod budki z piwem,można samemu.


Dokładnie jak pisze namira - cena zależy od tego czy jest 100% legalnie, czy półlegalnie (część pod stołem), czy całkiem na czarno.

*Dzielisz artix1 zapłaconą kwotę na 2 i piszesz że to jest ich zarobek.* 
Jeśli pracowali całkiem na czarno, to tak rzeczywiście jest. Ryzyko wykonawców i inwestora.
Jeśli każdy z nich ma firmę, to z tych 10.500 za dwa miesiące odejmują prawie 2000 zł na ZUS każdy, a od reszty płacą jeszcze podatek dochodowy 18%.
Jeśli jednak to firma, która zatrudnia pracowników na etacie i wszystko robi legalnie, to po odliczeniu wszystkich składek, podatków, kosztów utrzymania szefa, księgowego, biura itd. zostaje dla pracowników raptem po około 2000zł na rękę za miesiąc pracy.

Nic dziwnego, że oferty tak bardzo się różnią.
Wybierając firmę działającą od lat na rynku jesteśmy mocno skubani przez rząd, ale kupujemy przy okazji większe bezpieczeństwo.

Edit:
Żeby nie było - nie moralizuję.
Ale pretensje są źle ukierunkowane. Można je mieć nie do fachowców, ale do rządu.

----------


## Mitoko

> pasjonująca historia... trzyma w napięciu..
> a jaka jest konkluzja? 
> chcesz pokazać, że duży może więcej? tak było, jest i będzie, spożywczak osiedlowy nigdy nie dorówna tesco...


I w tym rzecz, a najczęściej jest tak:




> i czas najwyższy żeby ta świadomość trafiła pod strzechy...
> jest nawet powiedzenie opisujące tą sytuację:
> chytry dwa razy traci 
> 
> zlecenie całej budowy (robocizna i materiał)  wykwalifikowanej firmie wcale nie musi oznaczać, że będzie drożej, a na pewno będzie lepiej i szybciej 
> niestety u nas w narodzie panuje przekonanie, że samemu się zbuduje taniej, tylko jak już okaże się, że taniej nie wyszło, albo wiele rzeczy jest po prostu sp..rzonych przez brak wiedzy i doświadczenia to nikt się później do tego nie przyzna nawet jak by go przypalali rozżarzonymi węglami bo kolejną polską dewizą jest nie przyznawać się do własnych błędów


I jest to niestety prawda. Dom w stanie deweloperskim ze zmianami w trakcie budowy (poszerzenie domu, zmiana stropu, przerzutka na ogrzewanie podłogowe i kilka innych pierdół)  kosztował mnie ciut ponad 250 tys. BRUTTO - więc nie widzę powodu do narzekań.
Natomiast często widzę jak ludzie "kombinując" strasznie przepłacają i zostają w niewykończonym domu (tym bardziej, że z zawodu jestem pośrednikiem nieruchomości) - stąd mój głos.




> Czy ktoś zechciałby mi doradzić? Który projekt ma tańszy SAM KOSZT MATERIAŁÓW -bez robocizny ?
> Znalazłam dom  "Z12" :
> http://z500.pl/projekt/Z12_P_h_PLUS,...o-groszek.html
> (tutaj wersja z podniesioną ścianką kolankową i piecem na ekogroszek - jak dla mnie
> 
> ale intryguje mnie też projekt ISKIERKA :
> http://www.projekty.ign.com.pl/proje...ierka/152/opis
> Iskierkę buduje naprawdę wiele osób,można podpatrzeć ciekawe blogi,podpytać...
> 
> ...


Oczywiście, że fundamenty Z12 będą tańsze, bo ..... są mniejsze - Iskierka ma pow. zabudowy 106 m2, a Z-ka 87,8 m2.

Ogólnie to są dwa zupełnie różne projekty - więc ciężko wnioskować na co się nastawiasz.
Aby Ci zamieszać popatrz na to: http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y,1121,0,0.htm
a szczególnie na kolejne warianty

----------


## NieJan

Akurat wszechstronny jest pod wieloma względami kiepściutki, a nawrzucanie różniących się symbolicznie "wariantów" tego nie poprawia. Brak jakiejkolwiek kotłowni, pralni, schody bez spocznika... To już o wiele praktyczniejszy jest "w zielistkach" z maluszków, albo trochę większy "Z244"-jako bezpośredni, minimalnie większy konkurent "Z12". Wszechstronny to moim zdaniem tragedia- jak większość małych domów muratora niestety  :sad:

----------


## Mitoko

Jakoś ze zrobieniem kotłowni/pralni nie miałem problemów  :smile:  _(pierwotnie miałem nawet przygotowane pod kotłownię na eko na wszelki wypadek - ostatecznie zrezygnowaliśmy z tego)_
Bardziej znaczące było poszerzenie go o 60 cm (i wiaty do 4 m) - piekielnie dużo dało.  
Ogólnie dom wyszedł wewnątrz przestronniejszy niż wydawał się z zewnątrz.

----------


## Simonni

Witam wszystkich,  :welcome: 
jak już jesteśmy w strefie marzeń, to ja dołożę coś od siebie. Mieszkanie u mnie w mieście  64 m2 to koszt ok 200 tys,
więc od jakiś 3 miesięcy czytam i szukam jak by to było mieć domek. 
Założenia są następujące. Dom piętrowy na bryle geometrycznej, prosty w budowie bez wcinków skosów, jaskółek i innych dupereli.
Z takim rozmieszczeniem pomieszczeń by na parterze mogło się zmieścić owe mieszkanie 64m2 a górę zrobi się ewentualnie w przyszłości jak warunki bytowe się polepsza. Nie chce być umoczonym w kredyt 30-sto lub 30stowyzej letni bo nie wiadomo co się w życiu wydarzy.
Na parterze chce umieścić wszystki potrzebne pomieszczenia tj. salon, jaalnia, kuchnia, lazienka sypialnia, wiadomo hall i wiatrołap.
Cel ostateczny padł na projekt z linku poniżej.
Wykopy wykonam sam, zdjecie humusu kopara, zbrojenie sam, zalanie fundamentów pompa, sciana fundamentowa sam, ocielenie fundamentu sam,
sciany sam, strop firma, dach firma, wiadomo okna dzwi tez w całym  domu. gora bedzie tylko z SSZ z wszystkimi instalacjami poprowadzonymi z parteru czyli kanaliza elektryka ewentualnie gaz.. Podlogowke tez zrobie sam, wylewke kreciokiem, kociol na groszek podlogówka i c.w.u.


http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...mieszcze%C5%84

*Teraz pytanie:* 
Da radę ogarnąć ten parter do zamieszkania za 200 tys :Confused: 
czekam na konstruktywną krytykę albo dajcie mi w ryj na opamiętanie bo się napaliłem na White House

----------


## Mitoko

Powiem tak:
1.
Kredyty są dla ludzi o ile podchodzi się do nich z głową - jeżeli (jak rozumiem) masz te 200 tys. to uzupełnienie kredytem o 100 tys. może nie być wcale ani ryzykiem ani specjalnie dużym obciążeniem.

2.
Masz działkę ? Bo jak nie to też koszt.

3.
Co do projektu - projekt typowo miejski - stąd brak kotłowni (na co zwracają uwagę w komentarzach). Sprawdź (szczególnie jeżeli chcesz budować na terenie miejskim) czy w ogóle możesz mieć kotłownię na ekogroszek (bo np. Plan Zagospodarowania czy Warunki Zabudowy mogą narzucić np. ogrzewanie miejskie lub gazowe).

4.
Jeżeli kotłownia z tyłu garażu - to komin na ścianie zewnętrznej - chyba prościej. 

5.
Tam jest sporo pionów kominowych - jeżeli zrezygnować z kominka i przerzucić łazienkę na prawo to powinien wystarczyć jeden pion (a nie trzy) pomiędzy kuchnią a łazienką (obecnie gabinetem).

6.
Obawiam się czy po usunięciu zewnętrznych ozdobników projekt nadal będzie tak ładny.

7.
Górę i tak raczej będziesz musiał przynajmniej częściowo uruchomić, bo z salonem i jednym małym pokoikiem to raczej szybko zrobi się za ciasno - 64 m2 w domu to nie to samo co w mieszkaniu.

----------


## Tissana

A ja uważam - odnośnie tematu głównego, że mając działkę można wybudować dom za 200 tys. Moja koleżanka miała w ten weekend parapetówkę i wydała 196 tys.zł. Domek parterowy - 130 m/kw. Fundamenty wyniosły ich 20 tys, murarz wziął 8 tys., cegła - 9 tys., t.j 37 tys.razem. Później strop i dach razem to około 50 tys., czyli około 90 tys. Okna + drzwi 15 tysięcy, później przyłącza wszystkie, wykończenia robili sami, a w domku mają prześlicznie. Uważam też, że trzeba szukać okazji, bo jeden murarz wziął 8 tys, a inny chciał 25 za to samo, także... Różnica jest taka, że tu robiło 2 panów przez 2 tygodnie, a tam miało ich być 6 czy 7 i podobnie z innymi firmami.

----------


## namira

Róznica jest taka,że  jeden murarz robi na czarno ewentualnie ma jakiegoś pomagiera a firmy pracują legalnie i muszą dzielić się zyskiem z panstwem,ryzyko koleżanki ''szukajacej okazji''.Polska mentalnosć, a może nie tylko polska bywa porażajaca,jeżeli taniość ma być głównym kryterium budowy domu,to ja w takim domu nie chcialabym mieszkać - dwa dni temu podawali w tv, ze zawalił się nowo wybudowany hotel,po taniosci oczywiście,zginęło 300 osób.

----------


## compi

Może warto zadać pytanie czy w Polsce za 200 tysięcy brutto można wybudować dom?

----------


## cypryski

> Okna + drzwi 15 tysięcy, później przyłącza wszystkie, wykończenia robili sami, a w domku mają prześlicznie


Rozumiem, że domek bez garażu? Bo w tej kwocie zrobić okna, drzwi i bramę garażową to po prostu nierealne. 

Poza tym za 90 tys. zrobić domek od stanu deweloperskiego do zamieszkania, to... przepraszam, ale nie widzę tego, nawet przy duzym nakładzie własnej pracy. Oczywiście trzeba mieć w rodzinie i hydraulika, i elektryka, i glazurnika itd.   A 130 m.kw. to nie taki znów mały domek.

Także coś z tymi obliczeniami nie halo.

----------


## maksimus773

marzyć można ale sznase na porządny dom w tej cenie -izuloryczne

----------


## DEZET

Hehe, a co tu tak pesymizmem powiało? Oczywiście, że da się za ww kwotę zbudować dom (bez działki). Od czego to może zależeć musielibyście zacząć czytać ten wątek od początku, bo nie pamiętam, gdzie była wyliczanka pozwalająca określić koszt budowanego domu. 
Na czym na pewno można oszczędzić (mając dwie prawe ręce  :wink:  ) - na robociźnie oczywiście. 
cypryski - 90tys.to za mało na wykończenie- tak, jeśli się tego samemu nie robi; kupi się płytki po 150/m2, a nie za 50, itd, itd. Rozpiętość cen jest tak duża, że i milion niektórym braknie, ale kto bogatemu zabroni?
maksimus773- są marzyciele i są ludzie, którzy wzięli się do pracy i nie marzą, lecz mieszkają i nie jest to iluzją.

----------


## namira

Tak mieszkają - 10 lat w niewykończonym domu.

----------


## compi

> Hehe, a co tu tak pesymizmem powiało? ......


Powiesz to urzędnikowi skarbowemu gdy Ci wyliczy, że brutto to ten dom nie powstał, a sam nie byłeś wstanie wymienionych przez Ciebie prac wykonać? Tak tylko pytam, teoretycznie. Bo jeśli za użyczenie kumplowi zegarka (vide Nowak) chcą Nowaka opodatkować to cholibka, optymistą w kontekście podatków bym nie był. To państwo nie lubi gdy nie płacisz regularnie haraczu od wszystkiego. Chyba warto dokumentować wszystko w dziennikach muratora. Będzie dowód dla urzędasów : ).

----------


## DEZET

Myślisz, że urzędnik skarbowy, będzie się znał na budowie i liczył materiały? Dom, żeby  w nim mieszkać nie musi mieć 200m2- do 2000tys.spokojnie zbuduje się dom do 100m2 -zaznaczam- z własną pracą. Warunki określone wcześniej w tym wątku.

----------


## namira

Urzędnik zna się na wszystkim,a jak się nie zna to też się zna.Czasem mam wrażenie,że urzędnik w czasie urzędowania przestaje być człowiekiem,a staje się urzędnikiem i zastanawiam się co jest gorsze : głupi urzędnik i mądre prawo,czy mądry urzędnik a głupie prawo?

----------


## dr_au

namira - tak sobie możemy teoretyzować, ale przypominam, że to offtopic. Jakkolwiek koncepcja przychodu w naszym prawie podatkowym jest hmmm... taka, jaka jest, nie obejmuje ona "zaoszczędzonych kosztów" pracy wykonanej samemu. Kropka. 

Problemy można mieć w uproszczeniu w sytuacji, w której zarabia się minimum krajowe, oficjalnie nie ma oszczędności, a buduje się duży dom. Numer z tłumaczeniem, że to z prostytucji jest teraz trudniejszy do zastosowania, bo urzędy chcą uprawdopodobnienia tych przychodów. Czyli pytają się, gdzie się delikwent prostytuuje, jak często, jakie stawki itp.

----------


## firewall

> Może warto zadać pytanie czy w Polsce za 200 tysięcy brutto można wybudować dom?


Jasne, że tak.
działka - 200 000zł
SSO - 200 000zł
SSZ i wykończeniówka - 200 000zł
infrastruktura na działce( garaż,basen,ogrodzenie itp.) - 200 000zł.
 :big lol:

----------


## kroni

> Hehe, a co tu tak pesymizmem powiało? Oczywiście, że da się za ww kwotę zbudować dom (bez działki). Od czego to może zależeć musielibyście zacząć czytać ten wątek od początku, bo nie pamiętam, gdzie była wyliczanka pozwalająca określić koszt budowanego domu. 
> Na czym na pewno można oszczędzić (mając dwie prawe ręce  ) - na robociźnie oczywiście. 
> cypryski - 90tys.to za mało na wykończenie- tak, jeśli się tego samemu nie robi; kupi się płytki po 150/m2, a nie za 50, itd, itd. Rozpiętość cen jest tak duża, że i milion niektórym braknie, ale kto bogatemu zabroni?
> maksimus773- są marzyciele i są ludzie, którzy wzięli się do pracy i nie marzą, lecz mieszkają i nie jest to iluzją.


dokładnie tak.też mam działkę w spadku dlatego pełen optymizmu jestem.sporo na razie oszczędzam na robociźnie i nieźle mi idzie z materiałami więc robi mi się mała oszczędność i mogę ją wykorzystać na coś lepszego niż zaplanowałem lub odłożyć na kupkę.dlatego myślę poważnie o ociepleniu natryskowym a nie o wełnie bo wyjdzie spora oszczędność na ssz.

----------


## DEZET

Natrysk nie wydaje mi się oszczędnością- zależy oczywiście od rodzaju pianki i jej grubości, tak aby spełniała swoje zadanie, a nie tylko była. Najważniejsze są parametry izolacyjności. Wolę wełnę bo można stopniowo dokładać, jeśli jest taka potrzeba( oczywiście nie zawsze się da dokładać).

----------


## dr_au

> Jasne, że tak.
> działka - 200 000zł
> SSO - 200 000zł
> SSZ i wykończeniówka - 200 000zł
> infrastruktura na działce( garaż,basen,ogrodzenie itp.) - 200 000zł.


Coś tania ta działka. I na wykończeniówce chcesz przyoszczędzić. To nie będzie dom, tylko jakaś stodoła. Natomiast infrastruktura może wyjść nieco taniej.

 :cool:

----------


## kroni

> Natrysk nie wydaje mi się oszczędnością- zależy oczywiście od rodzaju pianki i jej grubości, tak aby spełniała swoje zadanie, a nie tylko była. Najważniejsze są parametry izolacyjności. Wolę wełnę bo można stopniowo dokładać, jeśli jest taka potrzeba( oczywiście nie zawsze się da dokładać).


oczywiście że masz racje, ale mając oszczędności z założonego planu minimum mogę oszczędzić albo zaszaleć a na izolacji nie będę.nie mam zamiaru izolować pianką to szczytu tylko do wypłaszczenia na poddaszu potem wełna albo dalej pianka. sam.oszczędności kasowej nie ma tylko czasowa ale jak wyrwę pare groszy na ssz to mogę gdzieś nadwyżkę upchać i do tego dążę.zobaczymy.czas pokarze.

----------


## Vampuru

Nawiązując do tematu. Buduje Dom w Borówkach 2 (130m2). SSZ wyniósł mnie 117 000 zł. 
Mój plan to zamknąć się w kwocie 250 000 zł wraz z urządzeniem wnętrz. Póki co wszystko wskazuje na to, że się uda.

----------


## _artur_

> Nawiązując do tematu. Buduje Dom w Borówkach 2 (130m2). SSZ wyniósł mnie 117 000 zł. 
> Mój plan to zamknąć się w kwocie 250 000 zł wraz z urządzeniem wnętrz. Póki co wszystko wskazuje na to, że się uda.


tyle wydałeś już z oknami i drzwiami zewnętrznymi? czy w te 250 000 wliczasz też sprzęty kuchenne itp.?

----------


## Vampuru

W kwocie 117 000 zł zawierają się okna + 3 szt drzwi i brama segmentowa do garażu. Tak w 250 tys wliczam sprzęty kuchenne.

----------


## eprom

ktory z ponizszych projektow bedzie tanszy w budowie, oczywiscie drogie drzwi tarasowe zamierzam zastapic tanszymy tradycyjnymi:
http://kalisz.dom.pl/ac_kornel_energo.htm

http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Saragossa/

----------


## Mitoko

3 pytania uzupełniające:

1.
Jaką masz działkę (wymiary, strony świata, od której strony wjazd) ?
2.
Jakie są Twoje potrzeby (na ile osób dom, czego po nim oczekujesz) ?
3.
Jakie chcesz mieć ogrzewanie ?

----------


## eprom

wymiary dzialki 25x54, wejscie od strony wschodniej, ilosc osob 3, max 4, ogrzewanie elektryczne + kominek wolnostojacy w salonie.

----------


## bowess

Ja za Kornelem.  :smile:

----------


## eprom

tez jestem bardziej za kornelem, zmiany jakie bym wprowadzil: zmiana drzwi tarasowych na tansze, zostawilbym tak na prawde tylko jedne, reszte zastapilbym oknami. Zlikwidowalbym jedno wc, tam bylaby tymczasowo garderoba, w przyszlosci schody na poddasze, a na poddaszu tylko graciarnia.

----------


## kasiagrześ

Ja też stawiam na kornela.
 Zastanowiło mnie jedno, oba domki mają prawie identyczną powierzchnię natomiast kubatura kornela to 286 a saragossy 616, skąd taka różnica??

----------


## margaretta81

Dostałam pierwszą wycenę robocizny za SSO budynku (projekt  http://www.archon.pl/gotowe-projekty...notkach/A,2650), cena 48000zł.
W cenie zawarte jest budowa domu od fundamentów po dach plus położenie dachówki, montaż okien połaciowych, kominy, schody, ściany działowe. Osobiście uważam że to dużo, obstawiałam za ten dom od 38000 do 40000, chociaż mogę się mylić. W projekcie mam lane fundamenty, wykonawca zaznaczył, że ta opcja jest droższa od bloczków fundamentowych jeśli chodzi o materiał. Proszę Was o jakieś sugeste komentarze, bo sama nie wiem co o tym myśleć, tym bardziej że to ekipa sprawdzona i godna polecenia. 
Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Cześć margaretta81! Fundamenty lane pewnie ze względu na szkody górnicze- wyjdzie drożej. Jednak 48k to sporo za robociznę do sso. Spróbuj ponegocjować, choć może być trudno, skoro ekipa jest solidna, to i zna swoją cenę. Sprawdź jeszcze jakieś inne ekipy- będzie do czego porównać. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## dr_au

*margaretta81* - też wydaje się to dużo. Ja umówiłem się mniej więcej na 30% wyższą cenę, ale za prawie 2 razy większy dom i to dosyć skomplikowany.

----------


## margaretta81

Witam Dezet :smile:  na moim skraweczku szkód na szczęście nie ma, tak jest w projekcie. Rozwazam żeby ściany fundamentowe jednak zrobić z bloczków, może wyjdzie taniej a na pewno nie gorzej. Czekam  jeszcze na inne wyceny ale fakt jest taki że to dobra ekipa. Postaram sie też troszkę zbić cenę, zobaczymy co będzie i jak ta wycena będzie wyglądać w stosunku do innych  :smile:

----------


## Lumil

Moim zdanie to bardzo duże wyzwanie... No ja bym zrobił jak radzi MORHOT.

----------


## kroni

zapytaj też,bo to wazne co wchodzi w zakres dachu.teraz już nie jest tak jak kiedyś że kupowane łóżko miało już materac,teraz wszystko jest osobno i tak też robią przy dachu.montaż pólki dla kominiarza osobno,podbitka osobno i inne pierdoły też osobno bo to nie wchodzi w zakres ceny.kiedyś tak nie było.dowiedz się zawczasu.

----------


## Xerses

No cóż ceny rosna , podatki rosną , koszty pracownicze rosna to i wykonwstwo idzie do góry :smile:

----------


## marta&marcin&alex

Witam wszystkich serdecznie. Prześledziłam forum mniej więcej w połowie i przepraszam jak się powtórzę. Czy Wy doświadczeni inwestorzy możecie mi pomóc w wyborze projektu i doradzić czy zmieszczę się w kwocie 200-230 k już z wprowadzeniem do któregoś z tych domów? Działkę kupimy w lipcu za dodatkowe oszczędności. Fundamenty zrobimy sami, murowanie ścian i dach już nie. Elektrykę i praktycznie całą wykończeniówkę zrobi mój mąż z bratem. Nie zależy mi na wysokim standardzie, po prostu nie chcę mieszkać w bloku, wolimy raczej wiejskie klimaty  :big grin: 
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...555,8.htm?sg=8
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/dom_przy_bukowej_6.htm
Zdaję sobie sprawę, że elewacja i okna muszą być inne - tańsze

----------


## miloszenko

Jak nie bedziesz robic wiekszosci sama to nie da rady:9 Oba projekty maja dosc duza powierzhcnie zabudowy, glownie z winy garazu w bryle.

Jakbys miala 300 tys to wtedy taki projekt by troche lepiej pasowal do budzetu, inaczej radzilbym z niego zrezygnowac. Dach w tym drugim powinien byc znaczaco tanszy, sugerowalbym zamiast tychj wielkich kominek wentylacje mechaniczna z prostych GWC niekoniecznie z rekuperacja.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## CodeSnipper

Musi być garaż? Nie będzie miejsca na oddzielną wiatę? Sam jestem na etapie rysowania projektu ,więc przerabiałem to co Ty niedawno. Aby wyszło tanio to:

1. Dach dwuspadowy
2. Lepiej dwie kondygnacje niż parterówka
3. Garaż poza domem

Z tych dwóch to drugi moim zdaniem by się dało ale na styk. Ale ja dopiero robię plan i nic jeszcze nie wybudowałem. Tyle zdołałem się dowiedzieć czytając fora  :wink:

----------


## Mitoko

Tu się zgodzę z powyższym:
- raczej dwuspad;
- raczej z poddaszem użytkowym (mniejsza pow. zabudowy)
- zamiast garażu wiata przygotowana do późniejszej zabudowy (jak starczy pieniędzy) i najlepiej od razu poszerzyć do 4 m;
- kominki - porozmawiać ze znajomymi jak często ich naprawdę używają - czyli raczej do wywalenia;
- w miarę możliwości podłogówka (wcale nie musi być dużo droższa od zrobienia zwykłego ogrzewania);
- w miarę możliwości projekt z pokojem 6-8 m2 do przeznaczenia na garderobę (zamiast szaf po pokojach);
- elewacja może być tańsza - ale warto pomyśleć o odejściu od utartej kolorystyki;
- jeżeli wybierać projekty z poddaszem to patrzeć na ile są skupione razem łazienki i kuchnia u góry i na dole tak aby uniknąć zbędnych metrów rur i pionów.

----------


## CodeSnipper

U mnie własnie łazienka bedzie nad pralnią aby był jeden pion wod-kan i dodatkowo w ścianie zrobię żonie zsyp brudnej bielizny. Kominek od razu odpadł - koszt komina i kominka to ponad 10 tys zł a to już poważna kasa - starczy na ocieplenie całej chałupy.

Mi taniej wyszło budowanie w szkielecie drewnianym i od razu będę miał dom energooszczędny przy okazji. Miałem ofertę na postawienie samego szkieletu i obicie OSB za ok. 60 tys - dom 117 m2. Z materiałem. Firma raczej solidna. Tu bym tez się zastanowił czy nie wyjdzie taniej, oczywiście na zimno, bez mitów co do muru i drewna.

----------


## Moniqa7

Witam wszystkich
Mamy działkę nieuzbrojoną i pytanie nasze takie:
 czy projekt z101 http://z500.pl/projekt/Z101,Maly-dom...w-jadalni.html (jedyna zmiana to podniesienie ściany kolankowej o ok 60cm) da się wybudować i zamieszkać w wykończonym skromnie parterze do kwoty 230tyś zł?

----------


## Mitoko

Przy bardzo dużej uwadze i z dobrą firmą - może może

Na pewno (jak dla mnie przy takich ograniczeniach):
- wywalić wykusz i kominek (czyli zarazem mniejszy komin);
- zastąpić połaciówki w łazience i pokoju obok oknami bocznymi;
- nie podoba mi się położenie łazienek względem pieca i kuchni - wydłuży się czas oczekiwania na podgrzaną wodę.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Popieram Mitoko. A czytałaś komentarze pod projektem? Często w Z500 z komentarzy można dużo wyciągnąć. Dom troche mniejszy od mojego projektu, powinno się dać z własnym nakładem pracy.

----------


## marta&marcin&alex

Mój mąż jest mechanikiem samochodowym i ma mnóstwo swojego sprzętu, który trzyma właśnie w garażu, no i nie ukrywam, że z wygody byłby to garaż połączony z domem. Jak byśmy się zdecydowali na drugi projekt, to byłyby dodatkowe drzwi z kuchni do garażu.
Większość osób pisze, że parterówki są tańsze w budowie niż domek z użytkowym poddaszem i sama już nie wiem. Chociaż jestem bardziej za parterówką, bo małe dzieci bym wolała mieć "na oku"

----------


## marta&marcin&alex

Dziękuję za rady, wezmę je wszystkie pod uwagę i chyba przeanalizujemy możliwość wybudowania domu z poddaszem użytkowym i porozmawiam z mężem na temat garażu. Oj, ciężko jest podjąć decyzję jak się ma ograniczone możliwości finansowe  :bash:

----------


## Mitoko

Co jest tańsze to wieczny spór - natomiast mam nadzieję, że masz wybraną działkę i znasz jej Plan (lub Warunki Zabudowy), bo szczególnie parterówki nie zawsze się mieszczą.

Czy pokoje dzieci będą na parterze czy na piętrze i tak mogą zniknąć z oczu - ja mam 18-miesięcznego więc wygodniejsze wydały mi się schody z bramkami.

Co do męża mechanika - zwykły garaż może nie starczyć - warto pomyśleć o poszerzeniu go (lub wręcz wersji 2-stanowiskowej).
Jeżeli wejście do garażu z domu to może lepiej zrobić wejście do domu przy ścianie garażu, a kuchnię dać w miejscu wiatrołapu/hallu/spiżarni ?

A tak aby zamieszać w głowie (wybrane na szybko):
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z182,Parterow...nym-stylu.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z287,Zgrabny-...ny-ogrodu.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z91_GP,z-garazem-po-prawej.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z41_PLUS_GP,p...po-prawej.html

----------


## marta&marcin&alex

Dzięki, faktycznie zamieszałeś mi w głowie  :yes:   Sądzisz, że te projekty są do realizacji za max 230k? 
 Mamy w planach kupić w lipcu działkę na wsi  ok. 3000m2 za ok. 35 tyś (okazja), także miejsce na parterówkę jest.

----------


## Mitoko

Ok. 3000 m2 czy ponad ? Bo w pomorskim to może oznaczać zabudowę na zasadzie siedliskowej. Warto sprawdzić w gminie czy nie będą narzucać jakiś zasad zachowania zabudowy.

A co do zamieszania - te projekty są dość podobne do tego do czego się przymierzałaś, natomiast różne układy mogą pozwolić na lepsze dobranie pod swoje potrzeby. Możesz porównać też sobie wymiary, pow. zabudowy etc.. Czasem pomysł z jednego projektu fajnie można użyć do drugiego.

----------


## marta&marcin&alex

Dzięki, wezmę to pod uwagę.
 W lipcu będę na miejscu to się wszystkiego dowiem. 
Ostatnio ten pan sprzedawał działki 3200m2, wiem, że jeszcze ma ich kilka, nie znam dokładnych wymiarów.

----------


## marcin.sto1

Witam szanowne grono :smile: 
Po wielu poszukiwaniach, zmianach i przemyśleniach, znalazłem chyba wreszcie projekt który mam zamiar zakupić w przyszłym tyg.
Zaczynałem swe marzenia od 120m z poddaszem, jednak jako że dom w 95% budowany bedzie z kredytu, po wizytach w kilku bankach zostałem "sprowadzony na ziemię"  i aby się nie utopić zdecydowałem się na tak mały projekt w lustrzanym odbiciu:

http://www.archon.pl/gotowe-projekty...m7801fb57c4032 


Obecnie jestem kawalerem, nie wiem czy w najbliższym czasie i wogule kiedyś to się zmieni. Poza tym obecnie mieszkam na piętrze "kostki" z lat 80-tych, mam tam 60m2 i jest to dla mnie aż zanadto.
 W przedstawionym projekcie chcę wprowadzić kilka zmian:
- zmniejszyć nieco łazienkę i w wiatrołapie zrobić wejście do małego pomieszczenia gospodarczego(w miejscu wanny i WC) 
-byćmoże zlikwidować komin z łazienki, zastosować WM z rekuperacją
-ogrzewanie podłogowe+gruntowa pompa ciepła 
-rolety okienne- ale czy są takie do okien narożnych(??)
-srtop teriva zamiast płyty.

Reszta w średnim stendardzie, bez AGD," wodotrysków" , kostki przed domem, i takich tam bajerów, do zrobienia z czasem. Ewentualnie meble do kuchni i salon na tip-top
Mam działkę w pełni uzbrojoną 1800m, z dużym budynkiem w granicy (garażem na dwa samochody i i dwa pomieszczenia gospodarcze), dlatego taki projekt.

Działka jest w kształcie trapezu, ale można przyjąć że to prostokąt o bokach55x33, krótszy bok od strony jezdni, wjazd na działkę od południa, w  środku dłuższego  boku strony zachodniej w granicy działki ten garaż, co wymusza raczej wejście do domu od strony zachodniej, taras od południa i wschodu.
Jak myślicie, jest szansa zmieścić się w 200-240tys.?
Sam za wiele nie zrobię, pracuję w delegacji, tylko weekendy wolne i to nie zawsze.
Wszelkie rady i komentarze mile widziane :smile:

----------


## Mitoko

> Dzięki, wezmę to pod uwagę.
>  W lipcu będę na miejscu to się wszystkiego dowiem. 
> Ostatnio ten pan sprzedawał działki 3200m2, wiem, że jeszcze ma ich kilka, nie znam dokładnych wymiarów.


Sprawdź też strony świata.

A tak ogólnie siadłem na spokojnie i dla odmiany na szybko znalazłem mniejsze wersje (powierzchnia zabudowy 130-166 m2 - czyli mniej fundamentów, dachu, konstrukcji):
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/anatol
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/promyk
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/sloneczny-z-garazem-2
To macie do myślenia  :smile: 

Z tych poprzednich chyba najbardziej do mnie przemawia Z287 - węższy, ale za to głębszy (wychodzą większe sypialnie co Wam się przyda w małym domu, gdzie nie ma zbytnio pomieszczeń gospodarczych). Jeżeli wyciągnąć salon i garaż do linii budynku będzie sporo miejsca

----------


## bowess

Dla domku tej wielkości moim faworytem jest Mikro (teraz jest też wersja Mikro Eko z nowocześniejszą stylistyką elewacji). Nie trzeba by kombinować z pomieszczeniem gospodarczym, bo jest takie w projekcie. Te domy uważam za "bezpieczne" do zrobienia w tej kwocie systemem gospodarczym lecz ekipami. Prosty dach, zwykła stolarka, klasyczna bryła - można wykończyć według własnego gustu, nowocześnie, spokojnie, w stylu wiejskiego domku.

----------


## Mitoko

Zgodzę się - bardziej sensowny.

Zresztą tak na szybko podobne powierzchnią zabudowy i bez ścian nośnych w środku (ale za to nieco większa pow. użytkowa):
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z253,Parterow...ploatacji.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z252,Maly-par...je-kuchni.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z254,Maly-dom...podarczym.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z72,Tani-w-re...-dziennym.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z87,Parterowy...pialniami.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z78,Projekt-d...a-dzialke.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z249,Zgrabny-...podarczym.html

i mniejsze:
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/bonifacy
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/kajtek

i z 3-ma sypialniami:
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/kajtek

Jak widać jest z czego wybierać.

I znów temat działki niby duża ale warto ją rozrysować: - jakie wymiary, gdzie garaże i ile miejsca zajmują, jakie są stromny świata ?

----------


## marta&marcin&alex

Oj, mamy  :big grin:  dzięki za fajne projekty, tyle siedzę i szukam a te przeoczyłam. Mi się podoba Anatol, mojemu mężowi właśnie Z287 lub Z91 z garażem. Mam czas do lipca z wyborem projektu. Pewnie dużo będzie zależało od działki jaką kupimy. 
Jeszcze raz dzięki serdeczne za pomoc, pewnie jeszcze nie raz będzie nam potrzebna  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

> Dzięki, wezmę to pod uwagę.
>  W lipcu będę na miejscu to się wszystkiego dowiem. 
> Ostatnio ten pan sprzedawał działki 3200m2, wiem, że jeszcze ma ich kilka, nie znam dokładnych wymiarów.


Zerknij na ten projekt: http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...ys_17-30/0/134

Ten buduję, więc możesz zobaczyć na żywo(zmiany to podniesienie kąta dachu i kilka drobnych w pomieszczeniach).
Koszt na dziś ok 150k (SSZ). Do wprowadzenia myślę jakieś 70-80k- ale głównie własna praca.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Witam szanowne grono
> Po wielu poszukiwaniach, zmianach i przemyśleniach, znalazłem chyba wreszcie projekt który mam zamiar zakupić w przyszłym tyg.
> Zaczynałem swe marzenia od 120m z poddaszem, jednak jako że dom w 95% budowany bedzie z kredytu, po wizytach w kilku bankach zostałem "sprowadzony na ziemię"  i aby się nie utopić zdecydowałem się na tak mały projekt w lustrzanym odbiciu:
> 
> http://www.archon.pl/gotowe-projekty...m7801fb57c4032 
> 
> 
> Obecnie jestem kawalerem, nie wiem czy w najbliższym czasie i wogule kiedyś to się zmieni. Poza tym obecnie mieszkam na piętrze "kostki" z lat 80-tych, mam tam 60m2 i jest to dla mnie aż zanadto.
>  W przedstawionym projekcie chcę wprowadzić kilka zmian:
> ...


mój komentarz (subiektywny oczywiście :smile: ) 
- pomimo niewielkiej powierzchni dom nie będzie bardzo tani z powodu drogiego dachu. dach moim zdaniem okropnie brzydki, nieproporcjonalny, ale to już kwestia gustu. aż dwa kominy. za te same pim2.eniądze wybudujesz kilka-kilkanaście metrów większy dom, jeżeli odpuścisz sobie dziwne dachy. za 200 tys. możesz kombinować prościutki dom ok. 80 m2., ale nie kupuj projektu pochopnie.
zobacz na stronie www.z500.pl - wrzuć w yszukiwarkę domy 60-90 m2, jest duży wybór prostych ładnych domów

----------


## mic81

> Co jest tańsze to wieczny spór - natomiast mam nadzieję, że masz wybraną działkę i znasz jej Plan (lub Warunki Zabudowy), bo szczególnie parterówki nie zawsze się mieszczą.
> 
> Czy pokoje dzieci będą na parterze czy na piętrze i tak mogą zniknąć z oczu - ja mam 18-miesięcznego więc wygodniejsze wydały mi się schody z bramkami.
> 
> Co do męża mechanika - zwykły garaż może nie starczyć - warto pomyśleć o poszerzeniu go (lub wręcz wersji 2-stanowiskowej).
> Jeżeli wejście do garażu z domu to może lepiej zrobić wejście do domu przy ścianie garażu, a kuchnię dać w miejscu wiatrołapu/hallu/spiżarni ?
> 
> A tak aby zamieszać w głowie (wybrane na szybko):
> http://z500.pl/projekt/Z182,Parterow...nym-stylu.html
> ...


ja realizuję Z287 jak by co  :smile:

----------


## mareksz51

My startujemy z budową z78

----------


## marta&marcin&alex

"ja realizuję Z287 jak by co  :smile: "


Witam, a mogę prosić o kilka szczegółów finansowych  :big grin:

----------


## marta&marcin&alex

Dziennik przejrzeliśmy, wezmę ten projekt również pod uwagę

----------


## marta&marcin&alex

> Zerknij na ten projekt: http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...ys_17-30/0/134
> 
> Ten buduję, więc możesz zobaczyć na żywo(zmiany to podniesienie kąta dachu i kilka drobnych w pomieszczeniach).
> Koszt na dziś ok 150k (SSZ). Do wprowadzenia myślę jakieś 70-80k- ale głównie własna praca.


Dziennik przejrzeliśmy, wezmę ten projekt również pod uwagę. Jeśli chodzi o wykończenie, to mój mąż z bratem będą wszystko robić

----------


## mic81

> "ja realizuję Z287 jak by co "
> 
> 
> Witam, a mogę prosić o kilka szczegółów finansowych


Przerabiam projekt na mocno energooszczędny a jak się uda to może i wyjdzie o mało co pasywny  :smile:  
Jakie info Cie interesują ?

Edit - przed wybraniem tego projektu już prawie zamówiłem  IVO ( clon Irysa którego buduję Dezet ) ale tak go zacząłem modyfikować, zę wyszedł Z278 suma sumarów.

----------


## Mitoko

> Oj, mamy  dzięki za fajne projekty, tyle siedzę i szukam a te przeoczyłam. Mi się podoba Anatol, mojemu mężowi właśnie Z287 lub Z91 z garażem. Mam czas do lipca z wyborem projektu. Pewnie dużo będzie zależało od działki jaką kupimy. 
> Jeszcze raz dzięki serdeczne za pomoc, pewnie jeszcze nie raz będzie nam potrzebna


Mam nieco inny punkt widzenia - nie tylko z punktu widzenia budowy domu, ale zawodowo jestem po prostu pośrednikiem - więc też sporo się naoglądałem.
Z tych trzech (biorąc pod uwagę określone przez Ciebie potrzeby) Z91 wygląda najsłabiej.
W Anatolu kusi 4-ta sypialnia (lub pokój na biuro z dodatkowym wejściem), w Z287 pomyślałbym o wyrównaniu linii budynku - czyli przedłużeniu salonu i garażu.

----------


## marcin.sto1

> mój komentarz (subiektywny oczywiście) 
> - pomimo niewielkiej powierzchni dom nie będzie bardzo tani z powodu drogiego dachu. dach moim zdaniem okropnie brzydki, nieproporcjonalny, ale to już kwestia gustu. aż dwa kominy. za te same pim2.eniądze wybudujesz kilka-kilkanaście metrów większy dom, jeżeli odpuścisz sobie dziwne dachy. za 200 tys. możesz kombinować prościutki dom ok. 80 m2., ale nie kupuj projektu pochopnie.
> zobacz na stronie www.z500.pl - wrzuć w yszukiwarkę domy 60-90 m2, jest duży wybór prostych ładnych domów


Zielony Ogród, dziękuję za komentarz :smile: 

Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego że nie jest to najtańszy  projekt w tym metrażu, jeden komin mogłaby zastąpić WM.
Problem polega na tym (o czym zapomniałem napisać,już poprawiam) moja działka jest w kształcie trapezu, ale ogólnie można przyjąć że to prostokąt o bokach 55x33, przy czym krótszy bok przylega do jezdni, wjazd jest od strony południowej i dom byłby usytuowany w długości działki (wymusza to istniejący garaż w środku zachodniej granicy), wejście do domu też byłoby od strony zachodniej, widok z kuchni i salonu na wjazd/jezdnię, taras od południa i wschodu, dlatego ten projekt.
Dachy dwuspadowe w parterówkach kojażą mi się trochę ze stodołą (przepraszam za określenie, nie chcę nikogo urazić, sam mieszkam na wsi i dom powstanie na działce za płotem), dodatkowo elewacja w dwuspadowym byłaby widoczna od strony drogi w kalenicy (nie wiem czy dobrze to ująłem) 

Generalnie metraż nie jest tu jakimś najważniejszym kryterium, liczy się też funkcjonalność i wygląd. 
A jakieś poważne wady tego projektu, jak sądzicie?

----------


## miloszenko

[QUOTE=marcin.sto1;5974486

Generalnie metraż nie jest tu jakimś najważniejszym kryterium, liczy się też funkcjonalność i wygląd. 
A jakieś poważne wady tego projektu, jak sądzicie?[/QUOTE]

Powaznie to jak metraz nie nalezy do najwazniejszych kryteriow to trzebaby zapytac chyba w innym watku. Tutaj glownie sie pyta jak sie zmiescic w 200 tys, a jak metraz nie istotny to ciezko sie zmiescic  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mic81

> Dachy dwuspadowe w parterówkach kojażą mi się trochę ze stodołą....


ale toż to zaleta  :smile:  prostsze w budowie = tańsze w budowie a w tym wątku chcemy budować tanio  :smile: )

----------


## mic81

> W Anatolu kusi 4-ta sypialnia (lub pokój na biuro z dodatkowym wejściem), w Z287 pomyślałbym o wyrównaniu linii budynku - czyli przedłużeniu salonu i garażu.


w Z287 własnie robię 4 sypialnie (kuchnia na sypialnie, kotłownie na kuchnię - kotłowni nie potrzebuję a gospodarczy wydzielę z garażu  :smile: , garaż odwracam czyli wjazd od tyłu po to żeby pom. gospodarcze było od razu przy kuchni )

----------


## Arturo72

> ale toż to zaleta  prostsze w budowie = tańsze w budowie a w tym wątku chcemy budować tanio )


Dla mnie to bardzo duża wada,dyskwalifikująca dom do zamieszkania...bo nie chciałbym co dnia widywać,że wchodzę do stodoły  :wink: 
Czterospadówkę też można tanio wybudować a mitem dla łykających co popadnie(np.tanie kable) jest to,że dwuspad jest tańszy.
Razem z kolegą Piotrkiem z forum nick *ryloon* zamamialiśmy praktycznie cały dach razem czyli więźbę,taką samą dachówkę,takie same rynny,w tych samych firmach,w tym samym czasie.
On ma dach dwuspadowy 180m2 ja czterospadowy 230m2,za wieźbę zapłaciliśmy tyle samo czyli ok.10tys.zł,za dachówkę i rynny on zapłacił 15tys.zł ja 19tys.zł czyli w przeliczeniu na m2 on 83zł/m2 ja 82zł/m2.
Ale słuchajcie dalej porad zamiast samemu myśleć i liczyć...

----------


## marta&marcin&alex

[QUOTE=mic81;5974450]Przerabiam projekt na mocno energooszczędny a jak się uda to może i wyjdzie o mało co pasywny  :smile:  
Jakie info Cie interesują ?

Interesuje mnie głównie koszt sso lub ssz. Wiem, że to zależy od materiałów, jaką metodą jest budowany itd. Może napiszę tak, czy wystarczy mi 230k do wprowadzenia? Standard średni, nie jestem wymagająca  :smile:  Wykończeniówka i instalacja elektryczna wykonana samodzielnie.

----------


## marta&marcin&alex

> w Z287 własnie robię 4 sypialnie (kuchnia na sypialnie, kotłownie na kuchnię - kotłowni nie potrzebuję a gospodarczy wydzielę z garażu , garaż odwracam czyli wjazd od tyłu po to żeby pom. gospodarcze było od razu przy kuchni )



Właśnie myślałam o takiej przeróbce, kotłownie bym przeniosła do garażu. Przydałby się 4 pokój jako gościnny. Mój mąż i jego rodzina pochodzi z drugiego końca Polski i pewnie będą ich kusić urlopy na Mazurach  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Interesuje mnie głównie koszt sso lub ssz. Wiem, że to zależy od materiałów, jaką metodą jest budowany itd. Może napiszę tak, czy wystarczy mi 230k do wprowadzenia? Standard średni, nie jestem wymagająca  Wykończeniówka i instalacja elektryczna wykonana samodzielnie.


W moim przypadku dom energooszczędny z zapotrzebowaniem 40kWh/m2/rok na płycie fundamentowej czyli SSO+ ok.120tys.zł,SSZ+ ok.140tys.zł,dach czterospadowy, w tym robocizna 38tys.zł.
Reszta kosztów a więc wykończeniówka zalezy od inwencji inwestorów,czyli musicie policzyć czy 80tys.zł starczy do zamieszkania.
Nikt nie odpowie Wam precyzyjnie w tym etapie budowy.

----------


## marta&marcin&alex

> W moim przypadku dom energooszczędny z zapotrzebowaniem 40kWh/m2/rok na płycie fundamentowej czyli SSO+ ok.120tys.zł,SSZ+ ok.140tys.zł.
> Reszta kosztów a więc wykończeniówka zalezy od inwencji inwestorów,czyli musicie policzyć czy 80tys.zł starczy do zamieszkania.
> Nikt nie odpowie Wam precyzyjnie w tym etapie budowy.


Tak, wiem. dzięki za informację, brzmi optymistycznie  :big grin:  Przecież nie muszę wprowadzić się do 100% gotowego domu, zawsze pomału można wykończyć.

----------


## marcin.sto1

> Powaznie to jak metraz nie nalezy do najwazniejszych kryteriow to trzebaby zapytac chyba w innym watku. Tutaj glownie sie pyta jak sie zmiescic w 200 tys, a jak metraz nie istotny to ciezko sie zmiescic 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Metraż , wiadomo, wpływ na cenę ma. Większy metraż to większe koszty. Jak dla mnie te 70m byłoby wystarczające jeśli zmieszcze się w 200tys+koszt PC. Nie chciałbym przekroczyć 240tys.

----------


## miloszenko

> Metraż , wiadomo, wpływ na cenę ma. Większy metraż to większe koszty. Jak dla mnie te 70m byłoby wystarczające jeśli zmieszcze się w 200tys+koszt PC. Nie chciałbym przekroczyć 240tys.


Tak sie zastanawiam, czy w przypadku, gdy budzet jest "nierozciagalny" nie warto byloby skorzystac z jakiegos nadzoru inwestorskiego architekta czy innej osoby i miec konkretny papier na to, ze kwota bedzie przypilnowana. Robienia firma wszystkiego nie polecam bo to polowa kosztow, ale rozpatrzenie tych kilku tys. PLN (nie wiem czy to od budzetu czy zakresu nadzoru koszt zalezy) moze byc najwazniejszym elementem tej ukladanki.

Przestrzelenie budzetu nawet na 10-15% (co i tak jest tutalnym minimum na budowie) moze rozwlec budwe na lata (przy niskich dochodach). Wiekszy rozjazd w kosztach moze zupelnie uniemozliwic zakonczenie prac.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sławek...

> Przestrzelenie budzetu nawet na 10-15% (co i tak jest tutalnym minimum na budowie) moze rozwlec budwe na lata (przy niskich dochodach). Wiekszy rozjazd w kosztach moze zupelnie uniemozliwic zakonczenie prac.


święte słowa...
ja już nie raz to pisałem i napiszę jeszcze raz:
najważniejszą rzeczą jest podejście zdroworozsądkowe a nie marzycielskie, można marzyć i wierzyć że się uda, można czytać jakieś wpisy na forach , ale budżetu nie da się oszukać...
co będzie jak marzenia sięnie ziszczą, a wpisy pozostaną tylko wpisami? te wpisy pieniędzy nam nie dołożą ani nie dadzą rabatów przy zakupach...

lepiej założyć REALNY budżet i miło się rozczarować jeżeli uda się zaoszczędzić niż założyć nadmiernie optymistyczny budżet i srogo się zawieść...

----------


## miloszenko

Problem jest tylko taki, ze jak ktos pierwszy raz buduje to nijak nie wie co go czeka, jak ktos buduje trzeci raz t ojuz nadzor niczyj nie potrzebny  :big tongue: 

Naprawde tym najmniej zorientowanym polecam popytac u swoich architektow ile taka usluga by kosztowala, by sie w koncu na cos faktycznie przydali, a nie tylko generowac kolorowe obrazki karkolomne w realizacji czy to pod wzgledem kosztow czy tez ew. ekipy co temat ogarnie bez baboli  :big tongue: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Sławek...

> Problem jest tylko taki, ze jak ktos pierwszy raz buduje to nijak nie wie co go czeka,


i taka osoba tym bardziej powinna zaufać bardziej komuś kto realnie wyceni budowę niżwpisom na forum mówiącym, że za 200 tys da się "wystawić" i umeblować willę  :wink:

----------


## bowess

Ale bywa też odwrotnie. Były takie przypadki w dziale o projektach, że architekt projektujący indywidualnie uważał, że zrobił projekt do zrealizowania z 500 tysięcy, a forumowicze byli zgodni, że absolutne minimum to 700 a w miarę bezpieczna kwota to milion.
Rzeczywiście przydałby się wielu inwestorom w takiej sytuacji projektant, inspektor, kierownik, który za swoje porady bierze odpowiedzialność również finansową w chwili przekroczenia uzgodnionego kosztorysu.  :smile:

----------


## NieJan

> Dla mnie to bardzo duża wada,dyskwalifikująca dom do zamieszkania...bo nie chciałbym co dnia widywać,że wchodzę do stodoły


Żeby czuć się jak wchodzący do stodoły trzeba by co najmniej proporcje, a lepiej gabaryty owej stodoły zachować w swoim domku. Generalnie wszystko jest kwestią gustu, jak ktoś lubi same skosy na poddaszu bo np. ma zwyczaj chodzić w kasku po domu, to jego sprawa  :Smile:

----------


## Sławek...

moim zdaniem projektant nie jest w stanie dokładnie oszacować kosztów budowy - projektant projektuje i nie zna cen
dokładnie mogą to określić doświadczeni wykonawcy a gwarancją nie przekroczenia budżetu jest podpisanie umowy na wykonanie prac wraz z materiałem...
(wiem że zaraz pojawią się głosy malkontentów, że jest to nieopłacalne, ale czytałem o zmianach w podatku Vat i jeżeli wejdą one w życie to inwestorom będzie się już ewidentnie opłacało podpisywać umowy na wykonawstwo z materiałem ponieważ mają zostać zlikwidowane zwroty Vatu z 23 do 8 % i jedyny sposób dla inwestora zapłacenia niższego Vatu to f-ra od firmy wykonawczej...)

----------


## dr_au

> Ale bywa też odwrotnie. Były takie przypadki w dziale o projektach, że architekt projektujący indywidualnie uważał, że zrobił projekt do zrealizowania z 500 tysięcy, a forumowicze byli zgodni, że absolutne minimum to 700 a w miarę bezpieczna kwota to milion.
> Rzeczywiście przydałby się wielu inwestorom w takiej sytuacji projektant, inspektor, kierownik, który za swoje porady bierze odpowiedzialność również finansową w chwili przekroczenia uzgodnionego kosztorysu.


Jak przy każdej działalność obarczonej ryzykiem finansowym taki ktoś brałby odpowiednie kwoty za swoje usługi, uwzględniające ryzyko przekroczenia budżetu  :wink: . 

A poważniej, to dyskutujemy w dziale domów za 200 tys. A więc z natury małych i prostych w budowie domów. Czyli jak ktoś chce policzyć ile zapłaci, to bierze taki projekt i albo kupuje kosztorys z przedmiarem robót, albo sam rozkłada go na części pierwsze licząc zapotrzebowanie na materiał. Jak będzie wiadomo ile kosztuje materiał, będzie też wiadomo ile możemy zapłacić za robociznę (naprawdę nie jest problemem znalezienie ekipy robiącej SSO do dachu) czy co będzie musiał zrobić sam. 

Alternatywnym sposobem jest poszukanie kosztorysów domów podobnych (i sposób kosztów osób, które je zrealizowały), ze zwracaniem uwagi na wszystkie kosztochłonne detale, takie jak kominy, dodatkowe płaszczyzny dachu, podcienia i wykusze (a właściwie ryzality) wydłużające fundamenty itp. i wykonanie takiej samej operacji.

Reszta jest już tylko - przepraszam, że użyję takiego określenia - kwestią osobistej zaradności. Inwestor jest generalnie tłustą gęsią, którą i dostawcy materiałów i wykonawcy skubią. Ta sama rzecz może kosztować 500, a może też 1000 zł. Do tego każda rzecz ma mnóstwo wariantów, gadżetów i detali, które są fajne, ale mogą cenę dodatkowo podnieść o kolejny 100%. Jeżeli będzie się częściej kupować w okolicy 500, a nie 1000 zł i powalczy z zachciewajkami, powinno się udać zmieścić w budżecie.

----------


## bowess

Kupując swój projekt, w jego cenie otrzymałam kosztorys i przedmiar. Ponieważ budowaliśmy w większości z materiałów użytych w zestawieniu (lub zamiennikami podobnymi cenowo), to kosztorys okazał się zgodny z faktycznymi cenami, oszczędziliśmy na robociźnie i odpadł koszt instalacji grzania wody słońcem, bo jej nie robiliśmy.

Szkoda, że wiele biur projektowych, zamiast kosztorysu liczonego z zestawień materiałów i robocizny, lub chociaż samego zestawienia materiałów i robót (inwestor mógłby sobie to wydrukować i wypełnić sprawdzając lokalne składy budowlane i ekipy), publikuje na stronach jakieś kwoty szacunkowe netto, które mają "sprzedać" projekt, a nie dać ludziom konkretną informację. Stąd potem dyskusje na forach, czy za taką a taką kwotę da się dany projekt zbudować, bo po prostu inwestorzy chcą to wiedzieć zanim wydadzą nieco kasy na gotowca.

Powtórzę do znudzenia - liczyć, liczyć, przeliczać. Umiesz liczyć - licz na siebie.  :smile:

----------


## Mitoko

Dokładnie - oferty na budowę do stanu deweloperskiego (bez pieca, schodów i drzwi wewnętrznych) z materiałem (w sumie 37 firm) miałem od 184 do 298 brutto. Ostatecznie za kwotę zbliżoną do ostatniej zrobiłem dom do wprowadzenia.

Natomiast oczy trzeba mieć wokół głowy bo "popłynąć" z forsą łatwo - wystarczy spojrzeć dookoła by zobaczyć pełno domów latami nie wykończonych. Ja przyjąłem jedną zasadę - dom ma być zamknięty jako całość, "dorabiać" można drobiazgi lub to co się da robić na raty mniejszymi kwotami.

A co do STODOŁY - ciekawe założenie przy małym domu.  Ale to samo można powiedzieć o czterospadzie jeżeli nie ma wieżyczek, kolumn etc. etc  :smile:

----------


## mic81

> Dla mnie to bardzo duża wada,dyskwalifikująca dom do zamieszkania...bo nie chciałbym co dnia widywać,że wchodzę do stodoły 
> Czterospadówkę też można tanio wybudować a mitem dla łykających co popadnie(np.tanie kable) jest to,że dwuspad jest tańszy.
> Razem z kolegą Piotrkiem z forum nick *ryloon* zamamialiśmy praktycznie cały dach razem czyli więźbę,taką samą dachówkę,takie same rynny,w tych samych firmach,w tym samym czasie.
> On ma dach dwuspadowy 180m2 ja czterospadowy 230m2,za wieźbę zapłaciliśmy tyle samo czyli ok.10tys.zł,za dachówkę i rynny on zapłacił 15tys.zł ja 19tys.zł czyli w przeliczeniu na m2 on 83zł/m2 ja 82zł/m2.
> Ale słuchajcie dalej porad zamiast samemu myśleć i liczyć...


tak kable są tanie nie raz Ci to już tłumaczono na innym wątku ale dalej brniesz w swoje, a jeżeli chodzi o dach dwu spadowy w projekcie Z287 to jest to projekt wiązarów prefabrykowanych a takiego własnie szukałem i taki mi się podoba dach przyjedzie zrobiony w profesjonalnej firmie z sezonowanego suchego zaimpregnowanego drewna. Nie ma opcji żeby dachy o podobnej powierzchni a różniące się ilością połaci w efekcie końcowym miały taka samą cenę,

----------


## bowess

> On ma dach dwuspadowy 180m2 ja czterospadowy 230m2,za wieźbę  zapłaciliśmy tyle samo czyli ok.10tys.zł,za dachówkę i rynny on zapłacił  15tys.zł ja 19tys.zł czyli w przeliczeniu na m2 on 83zł/m2 ja 82zł/m2.
> Ale słuchajcie dalej porad zamiast samemu myśleć i liczyć...


No właśnie - niech każdy sam liczy. A kolega to ma regularny dwuspad, bez żadnych lukarn i zadaszeń ganeczku i tarasu? Dach dachowi nierówny. U mnie dwuspadowego dachu 160m2, więźba razem z łatami 4,6tys. dachówka cementowa i orynnowanie 8 tysięcy z kawałkiem, jeżeli porównujemy te elementy składowe.
Fakt - czterospad też nie musi być jakoś strasznie rujnujący, ale to zależy od konkretnych rozwiązań. Wiązary na dach inny niż dwuspad w moich stronach dużo droższe. Pokrycie blachą - na czterospadzie masa odpadu. Dachówką - już nie tak źle, ale znowu gąsiorów więcej trzeba kupić, a są one drogie, no i dekarze liczą sobie troszkę więcej za docinanie. A może by tak jakiś gont bitumiczny?  :smile: 

A kwestie podobania się i dyskwalifikacji - no cóż, subiektywne.

----------


## marcin.sto1

> Żeby czuć się jak wchodzący do stodoły trzeba by co najmniej proporcje, a lepiej gabaryty owej stodoły zachować w swoim domku. Generalnie wszystko jest kwestią gustu, jak ktoś lubi same skosy na poddaszu bo np. ma zwyczaj chodzić w kasku po domu, to jego sprawa


Coś mi się wydaje że z tą stodołą to był przysłowiowy "kij w mrowisko". Naprawdę nikogo nie chciałem tu urazić. Dach dwuspadowy-fajna sprawa w domu z poddaszem. Ściana kolankowa, jakiś balkonik, okno dachowe-to wszystko sprawia że dom nabiera fajnego wyglądu. Ale (moim zdaniem) w parterówce chyba lepiej pasuje czterospad.

Ponawiam pytanko-można Waszym zdaniem wybudować ten dome(odbicie lustrzane) za ok.180 tys+ta nieszczęsna pompa ciepła, razem max. 240tys. ???
Budowa systemem półgospodarczym, tzn.  większe rzeczy ekipy, drobiazgi typu ocieplanie stropu, malowanie itp we własnym zakresie?


W nast. tygodniu chcę kupić projekt...

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m7801fb57c4032

----------


## Zielony ogród

w temacie stodoły - taka stodółka to marzenie:



albo taka - skromniej:



i cały wątek:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ły-inspiracje


chyba nie wszyscy wiedzą, że teraz określenie dom-stodoła to komplement.

----------


## Sławek...

przy tej wielkości domku szansa jest  :wink:

----------


## bowess

W zasadzie na domek tej wielkości wspomniana kwota powinna wystarczyć, ale jest trochę elementów ponadstandardowych, więc na dwoje babka wróżyła. Kosztorys podany na stronie - po prostu przepisano wartości z projektu w wersji podstawowej. Wybrana jest wersja Termo, a ceny takie same jak w podstawowej. Zapewne w wersji termo wszystkie docieplenia grubsze (z opisu widać tylko, że styro na ścianach 20cm, a w wersji podstawowej 12), zapewne w wersji Termo okna będą energooszczędne, czyli trochę droższe. Poza tym jest dachówka ceramiczna, pisałeś o możliwej likwidacji komina w łazience, a co z kominkiem? Zostaje? Do okien narożnych montuje się rolety, ale rozwiązania, które widziałam to były po prostu dwie rolety i na narożu miały prowadnice, nie widziałam czegoś takiego jak pancerz złamany pod kątem 90 stopni.
Na moje wyczucie na ten domek trzeba by liczyć 210 tysięcy + kasa na pompę ciepła.
Jeżeli we wnętrzach też masz określone oczekiwania co do materiałów i wyposażenia na przykład kuchni i łazienki, to zaznaczam, że budżet może się szybko posypać. Jak wiadomo łazienkę można wykończyć "budżetowo" za parę tysięcy, można za kilkanaście, a mam w rodzinie osobę, która mieszkając w nowym domu już ze 6 lat, ciągle nie wykończyła łazienki na poddaszu, bo twierdzi, że potrzebuje na to 30 tysięcy i musi sobie nazbierać.  :smile: 




> Dach dwuspadowy-fajna sprawa w domu z poddaszem. Ściana kolankowa, jakiś  balkonik, okno dachowe-to wszystko sprawia że dom nabiera fajnego  wyglądu. Ale (moim zdaniem) w parterówce chyba lepiej pasuje czterospad.


Nie to ładne, co ładne, tylko co się komu podoba. Dla mnie pozadzierane ściany kolankowe, balkoniki to zbędne kombinacje. W dodatku często są to elementy "ulepszane" w adaptacji i wykończeniu i dobrych proporcji ze świecą można tam szukać.
Kwestia estetyki dachu to przede wszystkim proporcje. Więcej zależy od szerokości elewacji, kąta nachylenia, szczegółów konstrukcji, podziałów, konkretnych rozwiązań (w projekcie masz dach kopertowy, gdyby był czterospadowy, to przy tej szerokości domu wyglądałby kuriozalnie). Nie ma prostej zasady na parterówkę to, na poddasze to, bo decydujące jest czy zagra całość. A i tak jeden będzie zachwycony, a drugi powie, że beznadziejnie.  :smile:

----------


## marcin.sto1

Dzięki *bowess*

Nie ukrywam że ten domek bardzo mi się podoba, elewacje dobrze wpasowują się w działkę i srtrony świata. Jedyny minus to brak małego pomieszczenia gosp.,zrobiłbym je kosztem mniejszej łazienki.
Wersja TERMO to styropian 20 na ścianach,15 posadzka i 30 wełna na stropie.
Standard wykończenia średnia półka, na pewno dachówka, okna znarożne zostają, likwidacja komina w łazience. W ostateczności również rezygnacja z kominka (chociaż jeden komin systemowy nie byłby chyba aż tak tragicznie drogi?), a w zamian PC  z wentylacją mechaniczną, choć cena trochę przeraża-40tys. +koszt dolnego źródła...

----------


## imrahil

> Dzięki *bowess*
> 
> Nie ukrywam że ten domek bardzo mi się podoba, elewacje dobrze wpasowują się w działkę i srtrony świata. Jedyny minus to brak małego pomieszczenia gosp.,zrobiłbym je kosztem mniejszej łazienki.
> Wersja TERMO to styropian 20 na ścianach,15 posadzka i 30 wełna na stropie.
> Standard wykończenia średnia półka, na pewno dachówka, okna znarożne zostają, likwidacja komina w łazience. W ostateczności również rezygnacja z kominka (chociaż jeden komin systemowy nie byłby chyba aż tak tragicznie drogi?), a w zamian PC  z wentylacją mechaniczną, choć cena trochę przeraża-40tys. +koszt dolnego źródła...


Dom w majówkach ma 68 metrów, ile osób będzie w nim mieszkało? Chodzi mi o zużycie CWU. Mała powierzchnia domu sprawia, że zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do ogrzania będzie niewielkie. Zdaje się, że Zielony Ogród ma ogrzewanie elektryczne w niewielkim domku. Według mnie nie warto inwestować w pompę ciepła, szczególnie jeśli dasz na ściany 20 cm styropianu (wg mnie można pokusić się o więcej, zadbać też o prawidłowe odcięcie od gruntu). W takim domu taka inwestycja będzie prostsza i tańsza niż z pompą ciepła. Zużyjesz prądu na ogrzewanie i CWU za 2500 PLN zamiast za 1000 PLN, oszczędzając na starcie 15-20 tys. Dodatkowo pompa ciepła jest awaryjna (a na pewno bardziej niż grzałka) i wymaga corocznego zapewne płatnego serwisu w celu utrzymania gwarancji. Jesli zrobisz wodną podłogówkę, to w razie czego zawsze pompę ciepła można do tego podłączyć.

----------


## miloszenko

> Dom w majówkach ma 68 metrów, ile osób będzie w nim mieszkało? Chodzi mi o zużycie CWU. Mała powierzchnia domu sprawia, że zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do ogrzania będzie niewielkie. Zdaje się, że Zielony Ogród ma ogrzewanie elektryczne w niewielkim domku. Według mnie nie warto inwestować w pompę ciepła, szczególnie jeśli dasz na ściany 20 cm styropianu (wg mnie można pokusić się o więcej, zadbać też o prawidłowe odcięcie od gruntu). W takim domu taka inwestycja będzie prostsza i tańsza niż z pompą ciepła. Zużyjesz prądu na ogrzewanie i CWU za 2500 PLN zamiast za 1000 PLN, oszczędzając na starcie 15-20 tys. Dodatkowo pompa ciepła jest awaryjna (a na pewno bardziej niż grzałka) i wymaga corocznego zapewne płatnego serwisu w celu utrzymania gwarancji. Jesli zrobisz wodną podłogówkę, to w razie czego zawsze pompę ciepła można do tego podłączyć.


W tak malym domku to mozna mala farelke do kazdej sypialni/lazienki i klime do salonu.

Inwestycja jakies 4-5tys, a zuzycie akceptowalne. Ba, jestem w stanie twierdzic, ze ogrzewanie (na potrzeby) a nie utrzymywanie stalej temp. niesie konretne oszczednosci, ale to nie ten watek :smile: 

Alternatywa wodnej podlogowki w takim domu bez sensu. Koszt przejscia na cos innego bedzie sie zwracal dziesiatki lat.

Czy to kable czy farelki kotlowki nie potrzeba, jeden pokoj gratis, komina zadnego nie trzeba, itd.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## wicekpl

Witam!
Wreszcie mieszkanie sprzedane i  czas na wybór projektu-zastanawiam się nad 4 propozycjami i przydałaby się wasza pomoc-
1- http://z500.pl/projekt/Z7,Maly-dom-z...raktyczny.html
2- http://z500.pl/projekt/Z241,Dom-part...ploatacji.html
3- http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-kornel-energo-WRC2389
4- http://www.slonecznedomy.pl/pl/Projekty-domow/Okinawa
Jakie wady i zalety maja te projekty , czy są one w porównywalnych kosztach budowy ,1 najmniejsza i zapewne najtańsza,dzięki czemu mógłbym się pokusić o garaż coby pewnie zrównało cenę z pozostałymi  :wink: .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## imrahil

> W tak malym domku to mozna mala farelke do kazdej sypialni/lazienki i klime do salonu.
> 
> Inwestycja jakies 4-5tys, a zuzycie akceptowalne. Ba, jestem w stanie twierdzic, ze ogrzewanie (na potrzeby) a nie utrzymywanie stalej temp. niesie konretne oszczednosci, ale to nie ten watek
> 
> Alternatywa wodnej podlogowki w takim domu bez sensu. Koszt przejscia na cos innego bedzie sie zwracal dziesiatki lat.
> 
> Czy to kable czy farelki kotlowki nie potrzeba, jeden pokoj gratis, komina zadnego nie trzeba, itd.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Ludzie raczej negatywnie reagują na kable. Ale pomysł z klimatyzatorem według mnie świetny, sam prawdopodobnie zastosuję. Niski koszt inwestycji a i w lecie może zapewnić spory komfort.

----------


## miloszenko

Kilma wiasna czy jesienia daje spokojnie 2,5 razy tego co bierze, jakby sie ktos chcial bawic w prad 2-taryfowy to przez dlugi czas okresu grzewczego bedzie mial grzanie w cenie gazu.

Najlepiej byloby miec do tego wentylacje mechaniczna z jakims tanim reku wtedy ta praca klimy rozejdzie sie po domu, ale i bez tego jest dobrze z klima :smile: 

WIem, ze ciezko sobie to wyobrazic, ale wyobrazcie sobie ze typowy najmniejszy Daikin czy LG ma moc grzewcza/chlodnicza prawie 3KW !!

Dla domu 65 m toz to pokrywa jego calkowite zapotrzebowanie...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marcin.sto1

Napisał *Imrahil*

Dom w majówkach ma 68 metrów, ile osób będzie w nim mieszkało? Chodzi mi o zużycie CWU. Mała powierzchnia domu sprawia, że zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do ogrzania będzie niewielkie. Zdaje się, że Zielony Ogród ma ogrzewanie elektryczne w niewielkim domku. Według mnie nie warto inwestować w pompę ciepła, szczególnie jeśli dasz na ściany 20 cm styropianu (wg mnie można pokusić się o więcej, zadbać też o prawidłowe odcięcie od gruntu). W takim domu taka inwestycja będzie prostsza i tańsza niż z pompą ciepła. Zużyjesz prądu na ogrzewanie i CWU za 2500 PLN zamiast za 1000 PLN, oszczędzając na starcie 15-20 tys. Dodatkowo pompa ciepła jest awaryjna (a na pewno bardziej niż grzałka) i wymaga corocznego zapewne płatnego serwisu w celu utrzymania gwarancji. Jesli zrobisz wodną podłogówkę, to w razie czego zawsze pompę ciepła można do tego podłączyć. 




W tym domu miszkała by jedna osoba (tzn. ja  :smile:  , możliwe że to się kiedyś zmieni, ale to nic pewnego) jak na razie tylko w weekendy, dlatego ważne jest ogrzewanie "samoobsługowe", najlepiej programowalne.  Kable w podłodze jakoś nie bardzo widzę. Wolałbym podłogówkę wodną, zawsze można zmienić źródło ciepła. Choć klima lub PPC+WM/ też wygląda ciekawie. 
Sorry że nie w temacie

----------


## Mitoko

> Witam!
> Wreszcie mieszkanie sprzedane i  czas na wybór projektu-zastanawiam się nad 4 propozycjami i przydałaby się wasza pomoc-
> 1- http://z500.pl/projekt/Z7,Maly-dom-z...raktyczny.html
> 2- http://z500.pl/projekt/Z241,Dom-part...ploatacji.html
> 3- http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-kornel-energo-WRC2389
> 4- http://www.slonecznedomy.pl/pl/Projekty-domow/Okinawa
> Jakie wady i zalety maja te projekty , czy są one w porównywalnych kosztach budowy ,1 najmniejsza i zapewne najtańsza,dzięki czemu mógłbym się pokusić o garaż coby pewnie zrównało cenę z pozostałymi .
> Pozdrawiam


Najmniejsza niekoniecznie znaczy najtańsza.

A wpierw doprecyzuj czego oczekujesz po domu i jaką masz działkę (strony świata, od której wjazd etc)

----------


## miloszenko

> W tym domu miszkała by jedna osoba (tzn. ja  , możliwe że to się kiedyś zmieni, ale to nic pewnego) jak na razie tylko w weekendy, dlatego ważne jest ogrzewanie "samoobsługowe", najlepiej programowalne.  Kable w podłodze jakoś nie bardzo widzę. Wolałbym podłogówkę wodną, zawsze można zmienić źródło ciepła. Choć klima lub PPC+WM/ też wygląda ciekawie. 
> Sorry że nie w temacie


Podlogowka wodna bez sensu. Robic w dmou rozdzielacze z kotlownia jesli ma tam z doskoku bywac jedna osoba ?

Ja bym walnal kable w wylewke, na sterownikach poustawial z 18/19 stopni grzane w taniej taryfie i do tego klima sterowana online (za kilkaset PLN).

Wybierasz sie na miejsce to odpalasz zdalnie klime, dojezdzasz i cieplutko  :smile: 

Kable sa najmniej awaryjne wiec polecalbym chociazby dlatego, klima srobi efekt w nascie minut.

WM w takim przypadku zrobilbym bez reku, bo z opisu widac, ze poki co nie ma sensu.

Sory, ze w tym watku, moze Marcin zalozysz jakis swoj? Chociaz swoja droga to watek domow z regul mniejszych i tanich w budowie, wiec czemu by tego tu nie pisac  :smile:  zwlaszcza, ze taka instalacja CO bedzie znacznie tansza od innych.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mic81

> Coś mi się wydaje że z tą stodołą to był przysłowiowy "kij w mrowisko". Naprawdę nikogo nie chciałem tu urazić. Dach dwuspadowy-fajna sprawa w domu z poddaszem. Ściana kolankowa, jakiś balkonik, okno dachowe-to wszystko sprawia że dom nabiera fajnego wyglądu. Ale (moim zdaniem) w parterówce chyba lepiej pasuje czterospad.
> 
> Ponawiam pytanko-można Waszym zdaniem wybudować ten dome(odbicie lustrzane) za ok.180 tys+ta nieszczęsna pompa ciepła, razem max. 240tys. ???
> Budowa systemem półgospodarczym, tzn.  większe rzeczy ekipy, drobiazgi typu ocieplanie stropu, malowanie itp we własnym zakresie?
> 
> 
> W nast. tygodniu chcę kupić projekt...
> 
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m7801fb57c4032


moim skromnym zdaniem tak, tylko 4 razy przeanalizuj po co do tak małego domu pompa ciepła za 60 000 zł ???  Czy do auta 1,0 benzyna które jeździ dajmy na to 10 000 km rocznie opłaca się zakładać instalację gazową ? Pompa do takiego domku to przerost formy nad treścią i to dość duży przerost.

----------


## wicekpl

> Najmniejsza niekoniecznie znaczy najtańsza.
> 
> A wpierw doprecyzuj czego oczekujesz po domu i jaką masz działkę (strony świata, od której wjazd etc)


Wszystkie cztery propozycje są bardzo podobne czyli-prosta bryla,dach dwuspadowy,salon powyżej 25m2 i dodatkowo 3 pokoje,działka kwadrat 40 na 40 wjazd od zachodu,

----------


## Mitoko

Czyli dom czołem na zachód, południe na skrzydle .... czyli salon raczej od czoła, chyba, że chcesz mieć go w kierunku Wschód - Południowy-Wschód.

Pomijając to - dla mnie Okinawa i Kornel są słabsze - raczej Z-ki - ale je ciężko porównać bo różne powierzchnie i tym samym różne powierzchnia zabudowy.
W pewnym momencie zastanawiałem się nad tym http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...nina/0/233#top

----------


## artix1

To ja znowu wtrącę swoje trzy grosze odnośnie kosztów. Wszystko dokładnie podliczone czyli wiadomo "o co loto"  :big grin: . Koszt chałupy jak w dzienniku 184tys z groszami, w tym robocizna ponad 21tys za SSO, reszta robiona "tymi rencami". Jeszcze koło 25tys i robimy akcję przeprowadzka  :big grin: . Na razie ogrzewanie grzejnikami elektrycznymi, a docelowo PC powietrze-woda, grzejniki niskotemperaturowe. Ogólnie wynik niezły tylko z uwagi na pracę własną, kilkanaście tygodni urlopów zap.....lamy jak osły ale za to jest niedrogo  :big grin:

----------


## mic81

> To ja znowu wtrącę swoje trzy grosze odnośnie kosztów. Wszystko dokładnie podliczone czyli wiadomo "o co loto" . Koszt chałupy jak w dzienniku 184tys z groszami, w tym robocizna ponad 21tys za SSO, reszta robiona "tymi rencami". Jeszcze koło 25tys i robimy akcję przeprowadzka . Na razie ogrzewanie grzejnikami elektrycznymi, a docelowo PC powietrze-woda, grzejniki niskotemperaturowe. Ogólnie wynik niezły tylko z uwagi na pracę własną, kilkanaście tygodni urlopów zap.....lamy jak osły ale za to jest niedrogo


wszystko było by ok Panie kolego jednakże skłonny jestem podejrzewać  że ze świecą szukać  inwestorów którzy potrafią tyle zrobić "temi rencami" co Pan  :smile: ) I tu pojawia się problem który można szybko przełożyć na dziesiątki tyś pln - i założenia z tytułu wątku idą w pi...u. Dziennik Pana kolegi ostatnim czasy śledziłem na bieżąco,  z nieukrywana zazdrością w związku z w/w umiejętnościami manualnymi.  Wynik bardzo niezły brałbym taki w ciemno

----------


## artix1

mic81 w pełni się z Tobą zgadzam.  Tylko własna robota mnie tutaj ratuje. Myślę, że musiałbym dorzucić do pieca kolejne 50  tysiaków biorąc ekipy budowlane. Niestety nie mogę sobie na to pozwolić. Z radościa chodziłbym po budowie z rękami w kieszeniach i pilnował roboty ale zwyczajnie nie mam kasy na taki luksus. Nie wszystko da się zrobić samemu ale większość tak. Do głupiego klejenia styro do elewacji i zaciągnięcia klejem nie potrzeba mieć tytułu inż. Chęci, internet i jazda, w kieszeni zostanie ładnych parę tysięcy. Nie jestem budowlańcem z zawodu i wiem z doświadczenia, że przygotowując sie merytorycznie do danego etapu z pomocą internetu można sporo samemu zrobić. Zamiast odpoczywać podczas swoich urlopów "zarabiam" na robociźnie. Nie ma lekko  :big grin: . Fakt potrzeba trochę zdolności manualnych ale bez przesady. Pierwsza zasada samoroba, "Jak się chce to można i nawet trzeba"  :big grin: . Stan SSO zrobiła dwuosobowa ekipa z niewielką moją pomocą. Ocieplenie fundamentów i podłogi - prościzna, instalacja wodna na PEX zgodnie z załączonym do projektu schematem - prościzna, ocieplenie ścian i stropu - prościzna, elektyka (schemat wykonany z kumplem na projekcie) rozłożenie kabelków - prościzna (spięcie w rozdzielni już nie, nie jestem samobójcą  :big grin: ), ścianki gk - prościzna (nie ma tam niczego skomplikowanego), zabudowa kibelków, wanna i kabina też nie ma filozofii, malowanie i panele się zrobi. W necie są wszystkie potrzebne informacje i zdjęcia, trzeba spróbować, a nóz się spodoba i kaska zostanie w portfelu  :big grin: . Pozdrawiam

----------


## marcin.sto1

[B]*miloszenko*[B] i *mic81*, dzięki za podpowiedzi i zainteresowanie. Gruntowa PC w tak małym domu faktycznie mija się z celem, tak mi zostało po większych projektach. Poza tym brat ma taką ale w domu 150m, stąd pewnie to podejście. Kwestia ogrzewania do weryfikacji :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja jestem organista-fotograf a też chcę szkielet sam postawić  :big grin:  (z małą pomocą szwagrów: murarza i cieśli). Właśnie dla tych kilkudziesięciu tys w kieszeni. Teorię już opanowałem, praktykę będę niedługo ćwiczył na szkielecie garażu  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> dzięki za podpowiedzi i zainteresowanie. Gruntowa PC w tak małym domu faktycznie mija się z celem, tak mi zostało po większych projektach. Poza tym brat ma taką ale w domu 150m, stąd pewnie to podejście. Kwestia ogrzewania do weryfikacji


Gruntowa faktycznie jest droga,jeśli dom jest mały,dobrze ocieplony i jeśli zużycie cwu będzie na niskim poziomie to ogrzewanie prądem będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem ale nie kablami.Jeśli zaś cwu będzie spore i trzeba będzie kupić pompę ciepła do cwu to warto już kupić powietrzną pompę ciepła do całości czyli do c.o i cwu,koszt ok.15-17tys.zł.

----------


## Sławek...

> ,koszt ok.15-17tys.zł.


zaczyna się propaganda, 15-17 tys to za co? bo to chyba nawet mniej niż sam dałeś za swoją instalację mimo że kupiłeś ją w mocno zaniżonej cenie

----------


## Arturo72

> zaczyna się propaganda, 15-17 tys to za co? bo to chyba nawet mniej niż sam dałeś za swoją instalację mimo że kupiłeś ją w mocno zaniżonej cenie


Zerknij na zwykle allegro...

----------


## miloszenko

> Gruntowa faktycznie jest droga,jeśli dom jest mały,dobrze ocieplony i jeśli zużycie cwu będzie na niskim poziomie to ogrzewanie prądem będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem ale nie kablami.Jeśli zaś cwu będzie spore i trzeba będzie kupić pompę ciepła do cwu to warto już kupić powietrzną pompę ciepła do całości czyli do c.o i cwu,koszt ok.15-17tys.zł.


Arturo, kolega jasno nadmienil ze jest poki sam i poki co tylko na weekendy, a Ty inputujesz mu ew. spore zuzycie CWU? No wez sie opanuj.

Poza tym po co wciskasz wodna podlogowke do domu poki co weekendowego, zeby sie chlop martwil caly czas czy mu gdzies cieknie?

Jesli bedzie tam rzadziej niz czesciej to spokonie moze trzymac 18 stopni i zdalnie dogrzac jak sie bedzie tam wybieral, zyzucie KWh bedzie tak minimalne ze moglby sobie i 1 farelke w tym domu trzymac poki i kabli nawet nie odpalac.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo, kolega jasno nadmienil ze jest poki sam i poki co tylko na weekendy, a Ty inputujesz mu ew. spore zuzycie CWU? 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Sorki,nie czytałem,że będzie to dom weekendowy ale zmylila mnie gruntowa za 60tys.zł...Jeśli dom weekendowy to tylko kable.

----------


## marcin.sto1

Aby nie zaśmiecać tego wątku postanowiłem założyć nowy temat odnośnie wybranego przezemnie projektu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...48#post5977348

Wszelkie uwagi i porady mile widziane, zapraszam do dyskusji :smile:

----------


## mic81

*atrix1* pewnie coś tam podłubie sam jak czas pozwoli - dzięki Twoim fotorelacjom mam materiał poglądowy  :smile:

----------


## artix1

> *atrix1* pewnie coś tam podłubie sam jak czas pozwoli - dzięki Twoim fotorelacjom mam materiał poglądowy


Ja dokładnie tak samo się szkoliłem z wiedzy budowlanej. Dwa lata przed planowaną budową znalazłem jakiś dziennik budowy, przy okazji dziesiątki innych i się zaczęło  :big grin: . Napaliłem się jak wiewiórka na orzeszki i od tego momentu zaczęły mi się problemy ze spaniem  :big grin: . Po co kimać jak można  sobie cichutko knuć co i jak zrobić na budowie. W DB i na forach jest wszystko czego potrzeba do szczęścia, trochę samozaparcia i naprawdę można sporo zrobić samemu oszczędzając przy tym całkiem spore sumki. Na budowie nie ma cudów, roboczo godzina swoje kosztuje i od nas zależy czy tą kasę dostaną budowlańcy czy zostanie nam w kieszeni. Myślę, że bez moich fanaberii ociepleniowych (podłoga 30cm styro, elewacja 20cm grafit, sufit ciepła wełna 47cm) , ciepłych okien z ciepłym montażem, super alarm i jeszcze innych pierdół mógłbym zejść z dotychczasowym kosztorysem  o ponad 20 tysięcy.  Czyli dom za 200tys jest całkiem realny. Warunek oczywiście jest jeden jedyny, niestety duuuużo własnej pracy  :yes: . Ale da się  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja dokładnie tak samo się szkoliłem z wiedzy budowlanej. Dwa lata przed planowaną budową znalazłem jakiś dziennik budowy, przy okazji dziesiątki innych i się zaczęło . Napaliłem się jak wiewiórka na orzeszki i od tego momentu zaczęły mi się problemy ze spaniem


Jakbym czytał swój życiorys  :wink:  Miałem tak samo,także dwa lata przed budowa zacząłem się uczyć "budować" i dzięki wlasnorecznemu ociepleniu domu nie dość że mam to dokładnie zrobione to jeszcze tanio,dodając do tego własnoręcznie wykonana wentylację z reku,sufity,kominek,panele,malowanie oszczędności na robociznie za jaką musiałbym zapłacić są duże  :smile:  Wystarczą tylko chęci a w necie jest wszystko dot.budowy

----------


## mic81

> Myślę, że bez moich fanaberii ociepleniowych (podłoga 30cm styro, elewacja 20cm grafit, sufit ciepła wełna 47cm) , ciepłych okien z ciepłym montażem, super alarm i jeszcze innych pierdół mógłbym zejść z dotychczasowym kosztorysem  o ponad 20 tysięcy.  Czyli dom za 200tys jest całkiem realny. Warunek oczywiście jest jeden jedyny, niestety duuuużo własnej pracy . Ale da się


mały OT ale muszę zapytać - czemu nie robiłeś płyty fundamentowej ?

----------


## artix1

> mały OT ale muszę zapytać - czemu nie robiłeś płyty fundamentowej ?


 No też się nad tym zastanawiam  :big grin: . W 2011r przed cała papierologią słyszałem o płytach, przed budową, widziałem i byłbym nawet "Za" ale nie byłem  na 100% przekonany. Teraz spokojnie bym ją zrobił :yes: . Już jest stanowczo za późno ale starałem sie zrobić wszystko żeby zminimalizować straty ciepła przez fundament i podłogę. Nie jest idealnie ale jak dla mnie wystarczajaco. 
*Arturo72* nie ma innego wyjscia tylko taki sposób budowy. Spadku nie dostałem, na 6 w Lotto nawet nie liczę, czyli kielnia w dłoń i do roboty :big grin: . Nie jestem pewien ale chyba pierwszym dziennikiem budowy był DB "miszcza" Netbeta  :big grin: . Ciekawa i pouczająca  lektura  :yes: . Polecam wszystkim  :big grin:

----------


## HenoK

W tym wątku niektórzy zaczynają już wątpić czy za 200 kPLN uda się wybudować dom.
Co sądzicie o takie propozycji :



> Czy 150 000 zł za dom 100m2 parterowy pasywny ( *0 kWh na ogrzewanie i chłodzenie* ) utrzymujący stałą temperaturę latem i zimą, można uznać za "tanio i dobrze"?





> Bez glazury, farby ...to zależy od standardu - ceny wykończenia są bardzo różne - Oczywiście, że chodzi temperaturę i wilgotność komfortową


Czy taka reakcja na tę propozycję jest właściwa?



> Ależ się dajecie wkręcać w dyskusje z wariatem, który klepie tylko po to aby klepać!
> 0kWh/sezon na grzanie i chłodzenie to kolejna bzdura jaką chce zabłysnąć TB bo już nie ma kompletnie czym podtrzymać tematu?

----------


## artix1

Już widzę 100m2 pasywniak za 150tysiaków  :big grin: . Tylko jak to zrobić? Kupić szpadelek, wygrzebać duuużą dziurę w ziemi i wyłożyć ją metrową warstwą styro. Wejście do środka po wyciągnięciu korka jak w termosie. Jak dla mnie rewelka  :big grin: . Śledziłem dyskusję o tanich, ciepłych i ocieplonych od środka boo tak ii...? Już nie śledzę bo za cholerkę nie wiem o co w tym wszystkim biega. Rakieta z tematem wystartowała, a przeciętni zjadacze chleba zostali na ziemi. Trzeba by doktorat zrobić przed przystąpieniem do czytania tego tworu (coś a'la słynne pompy ciepła, początek treściwy, koniec jak z archiwum X) :big grin:

----------


## kroni

mury pną do góry.fundamenty 22k z robocizną.jest fajnie.

----------


## DEZET

> mury pną do góry.fundamenty 22k z robocizną.jest fajnie.


Fajnie, tylko czy ze swoim DB nie pomyliłeś tego wątku?  :wink:

----------


## marek_czeczot

> Już widzę 100m2 pasywniak za 150tysiaków . Tylko jak to zrobić? Kupić szpadelek, wygrzebać duuużą dziurę w ziemi i wyłożyć ją metrową warstwą styro. Wejście do środka po wyciągnięciu korka jak w termosie. Jak dla mnie rewelka . Śledziłem dyskusję o tanich, ciepłych i ocieplonych od środka boo tak ii...? Już nie śledzę bo za cholerkę nie wiem o co w tym wszystkim biega. Rakieta z tematem wystartowała, a przeciętni zjadacze chleba zostali na ziemi. Trzeba by doktorat zrobić przed przystąpieniem do czytania tego tworu (coś a'la słynne pompy ciepła, początek treściwy, koniec jak z archiwum X)


U mnie sąsiad też się na początku napalił na budowę domu pasywnego. I potem jak to sobie wszystko przeliczył, to zaczął murować zwykłe ściany dwuwarstwowe (pustak Porotherm + 10 cm wełny). Merytorycznie poległ bodajże właśnie na pompie ciepła  :big grin:  A z przeliczeń wychodziły mu jakieś absurdalne koszty budowy...

----------


## fenix2

> Już widzę 100m2 pasywniak za 150tysiaków . Tylko jak to zrobić? Kupić szpadelek, wygrzebać duuużą dziurę w ziemi i wyłożyć ją metrową warstwą styro. Wejście do środka po wyciągnięciu korka jak w termosie. Jak dla mnie rewelka . Śledziłem dyskusję o tanich, ciepłych i ocieplonych od środka boo tak ii...? Już nie śledzę bo za cholerkę nie wiem o co w tym wszystkim biega. Rakieta z tematem wystartowała, a przeciętni zjadacze chleba zostali na ziemi. Trzeba by doktorat zrobić przed przystąpieniem do czytania tego tworu (coś a'la słynne pompy ciepła, początek treściwy, koniec jak z archiwum X)


Ale się uśmiałem.

----------


## ojojoj

A jak oceniacie/wyceniacie taki projekt
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/pp_hania.htm

----------


## namira

fajny,mały dom,wszystkie pomieszczenia odpowiedniej wielkości,łatwy do ustawienia względem stron świata,dla dwóch osób w sam raz,dla większej rodzinki będzie ciasno

----------


## hawk_eye

Witam,

mam takie dwa projekty : 

1. http://z500.pl/projekt/Z24,Funkcjona...-w-kuchni.html (tutaj rezygnacja z okna narożnego)
2. http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...orado,537.html

Jeszcze z żona nie podjęliśmy decyzji, ja jestem przy nr 1, ona przy nr 2  :smile: 

Czy można w/w domy wybudować za 200-250 tys do stanu developerskiego?

----------


## ojojoj

> fajny,mały dom,wszystkie pomieszczenia odpowiedniej wielkości,łatwy do ustawienia względem stron świata,dla dwóch osób w sam raz,dla większej rodzinki będzie ciasno


dzięki za opinię  :smile:  , szukamy właśnie dla dwóch osób.
ktoś jeszcze mógłby zaopiniować?, czy ten projekt jest/mógłby być w temacie wątku? 
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/pp_hania.htm

----------


## dr_au

*ojojoj* - domek wygląda rzeczywiście na ekstremalnie prosty (więc tani w budowie), a układ wnętrz ma fajny. Z moich doświadczeń domowych wynika, że jk się ma działkę w łanych okolicznościach przyrody, to kryty taras to podstawa, zwłaszcza jak można jeszcze jego część osłonić przed wiatrem chociażby ażurową konstrukcją. W lesie siedzi się wtedy tylko tam. Zwróć uwagę, że:

- takie ustawie nie kuchni jest niefunkcjonalne. Brak blatów roboczych i możliwości odstawienia sprzętu. Prawdopodobnie rozwiązaniem byłoby po prostu zrobienie klasycznego układu w kształcie litery U ze zlewozmywakiem pod oknem. 
- pomyślcie nad ustawieniem mebli w salonie - w tej chwili kanapa stoi w miejscu, gdzie jest przesuwne okno i wyjście na taras. 
- prawdopodobnie dużo wąskich okien trzeba by zastąpić mniejszą ilością większych (choćby ze względów funkcjonalnych - przydało by się wyjście na taraz przez jadalnię). Warto by spróbować poeksperymentować, jak wpłynie to na elewację. 
- przy takim ładnym tarasie można pomyśleć o kominku zewnętrznym z grillem.

----------


## ojojoj

dr_au  dziękuję za uwagi  :smile:  
Też mi zabrakło tych blatów w kuchni, ale poszukuję bardziej funkcjonalnego rozwiązania dla tej kuchni.
W salonie dałoby się , tak mi się wydaje, ustawić wygodnie sofę/ sofy/ rogówkę, gdyż pomiędzy oknem a ścianą jest 4,5m, a to sporo(względem naszych potrzeb), obecnie tak mam.
Okna spodobały się nam w takiej postaci jak na obrazkach, dlaczego uważasz że warto by je zastąpić?

----------


## dr_au

*ojojoj* - do salonu się po prostu przymierz, bo w tej chwili na rzucie kanapa stoi dokładnie przy wyjściu na taras. Trzeba siąść i rozrysować sobie pożądane ustawienie mebli. Pionowe wąskie okna są ładne, ale: a) niewiele przez nie widać, b) kosztują więcej niż jedno większe. W mojej ocenie  w jadalni daje się we znaki brak normalnego okna, bo po pierwsze miło jest jedząc wyglądać za okno, po drugie - to najprostsza i najwygodniejsza droga na taras. 

To, czy zostawić trzy wąskie okna w sypialni - zależy od tego, co za oknem. Akurat w sypialni takie rozwiązanie może być korzystne z punktu widzenia wnętrza. Natomiast sposób ułożenia okien w drugim pokoju jest w mojej ocenie klaustrofobiczny. Ani sie przez nie nie wyjrzy, ani pokój nie jest ustawny, ani dobrze pomieszczenia nie doświetlą.

----------


## ojojoj

dzięki, bierzemy Twoje argumenty pod rozwagę  :smile:

----------


## kroni

dezet.zarobiony jestem.sorki.już poprawiłem sprawę.

----------


## lukasza

wróciłem z kilku kolejnych budów i rozmów z ludźmi i ich kalkulacji z zakończonych w tym roku domów. Te 200t  tys za 100m2 jeszcze jest realne, ale tylko w "tanim" w budowie domu, systemie gospodarczym, samodzielnym szukaniu materiałów (ceny) i poza dużymi miastami (koszty robocizny). Jest szansa samemu niemal nic nie robić, ale wykończenie takiego domu to materiały najtańsze od glazury, przez ceramikę, podłogi, AGD, drzwi wejściowe, dach i trzeba samemu też się nagimnastykować nad zakupami, dostawą, koordynacją, kontrolą wykonania, negocjacjami cenowymi.

Nie oznacza to wcale, że w ten dom nie będzie ciepły! Samo dołożenie cm styropianu w posadzkę i ścianę, wełny na dach a nawet reku! (na spiro, prowadzone w parterówce na stryszku, strop dewniany i tanim reku) nie jest tak drogie jeśli dobierzemy do tego dom na etapie projektu, pominiemy kominy, kształt dachu, strop wylany itp.

Jeśli ktoś dołoży prace własną na wykończeniu to z pewnością w 200 tys za 100m2 się zmieści i jeszcze pozwoli mu to na średni standard wykończenia. Sam jak patrze w excel'u materiał/robocizna to widzę największy udział % robocizny przy wykończeniu względem kosztu zakupu materiału. Otóż bez problemu tanie płytki z klejem (nie S1) i fugą cementową mogą wyjść taniej niż koszt glazurnika; podobnie tanie panele i listwy. Gipsowanie to chyba z 60% robocizna. Podobnie malowanie. Przyzwoita kasa jest do oszczędzenia na elektryce i co jak ktoś się zna.

----------


## DEZET

Oszczędzić można głównie na robociźnie, bo często wypada ona na poziomie 40% kosztów całości(wg kosztorysu). Oprócz tego trzeba liczyć- często nie bierze się pod uwagę drobiazgów: gwoździe, wkręty, pianki, silikony i jakieś inne drobiazgi, których koszt sumarycznie jest spory. Warto pamiętać też, że pewne etapy, np. w środku wymagają od razu większych nakładów finansowych- tynki, posadzki, instalacje- co przy finansowaniu bez kredytu może wydłużyć okres do zamieszkania. Inne rzeczy można robić etapami. Często ludzie wykańczają jedno, dwa pomieszczenia i po zamieszkaniu kończą resztę. Na pewno jest to upierdliwe, ale konieczne, gdy wynajmujemy od kogoś mieszkanie. Wiadomo ,nie każdemu będzie odpowiadać mieszkanie "na budowie". Każdy musi wybrać, co dla niego optymalne. Nie piszę o konstrukcji domu, bo o tym jest wielokrotnie na poprzednich 400 stronach.

----------


## 12michal

http://muratordom.pl/budowa/przed-bu...=13&amp;col=5/

----------


## DEZET

> http://muratordom.pl/budowa/przed-bu...=13&amp;col=5/


Doczytałeś, że podane ceny netto, choć niektóre niby mieszczą się w 200k? Jednak my tu piszemy o domku ok 100m2 , nie 63m2.  Bo to "skromna" różnica  :wink:

----------


## 12michal

Doczytałem, doczytałem.
Wkleiłem, może trochę komuś pomoze

----------


## DEZET

:wink:

----------


## Sebastian1962

Witam posiadam działkę budowlaną i mam pytanie czy dam radę systemem gospodarczym wybudować dom opałek 2n2g? dużo prac będę robił sam dach znajomy będzie robił i nad murami też się pomyśli wiadomo że wszystkiego samemu się nie da zrobić dlatego pytam czy taka kwota mi wystarczy?dodam województwo kujawsko-pomorskie link do domu

http://plandomu.pl/projekt5627-opalek_2n,opis.html

----------


## Scarlet

Jest już wątek domów do 200 tys, po co zakładasz kolejny ? I wrzuć link do projektu  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Opałek II N 2G? Ten? Za 200? Opałek 2G ma kosztorys SSZ na 236 tysięcy a i to szacunkowy netto. II N 2G raczej tańszy w budowie nie będzie.

O co pytasz? Czy da radę za 200 SSO, SSZ, czy do zamieszkania?

----------


## kroni

> Oszczędzić można głównie na robociźnie, bo często wypada ona na poziomie 40% kosztów całości(wg kosztorysu). Oprócz tego trzeba liczyć- często nie bierze się pod uwagę drobiazgów: gwoździe, wkręty, pianki, silikony i jakieś inne drobiazgi, których koszt sumarycznie jest spory. Warto pamiętać też, że pewne etapy, np. w środku wymagają od razu większych nakładów finansowych- tynki, posadzki, instalacje- co przy finansowaniu bez kredytu może wydłużyć okres do zamieszkania. Inne rzeczy można robić etapami. Często ludzie wykańczają jedno, dwa pomieszczenia i po zamieszkaniu kończą resztę. Na pewno jest to upierdliwe, ale konieczne, gdy wynajmujemy od kogoś mieszkanie. Wiadomo ,nie każdemu będzie odpowiadać mieszkanie "na budowie". Każdy musi wybrać, co dla niego optymalne. Nie piszę o konstrukcji domu, bo o tym jest wielokrotnie na poprzednich 400 stronach.


świete słowa. jedna rzecz nie może nas do końca opuścić oprócz kasy,wiara że się uda i optymizm.do roboty.

----------


## Maroko1991

Drodzy forumowicze :smile: 
Co sądzicie o tym projekcie? 
http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...288_opisogolny

Czy jest możliwe wybudowanie ssz za 200 tysięcy? Metoda półgospodarcza. 
Zmiany do wprowadzenia to:
W wykuszach i na dole i na górze - likwidacja tych wszystkich okien, zamiast nich wstawienie po 2 okna zwykłe.
Likwidacja kominka.

Dodam, że budowa na mazurach. 

Jak oceniacie ten projekt?
Pozdrawiam,
Marek

----------


## an-bud

zapomnij..... nawet o 300






edit.  myślałem na gotowo  :roll eyes:

----------


## schizo85

Witam,

A co sądzicie o tym projekcie, Z241 z pracowni Z500.

http://z500.pl/projekt/Z241,Dom-part...ploatacji.html

Wydłużę go o metr i pomieszczenia  będą tak jak na załączonym rysunku. W sumie wychodzi 100m2. Da się go wyciągnąć do stanu deweloperskiego, może już pod klucz za około 200tys? Wstępnie planuje ściany zewnętrzne BK + 20cm styro, ściany wewnętrzne Silka 12cm. 

Na całą budowę mam plus minus 280tys, cała papierologia, przyłącza, jakieś ogrodzenie, dom plus część wyposażenia. Niektóre rzeczy do środka już posiadam.

----------


## Mitoko

Tak na szybko - wyjdzie dość ciasny przy tylu pokojach - możesz mieć problem z miejscem na przechowywanie.

I na pewno rzuca się w oczy konieczność przesunięcia drzwi wejściowych w prawo - jak będzie miał 1,15 do ścianki naprzeciw to możesz mieć problem z wnoszeniem.

----------


## kasy1

Hej!
Co sadzicie o tym domu?

----------


## kasy1

http://z500.pl/projekt/Z233,Tani-pro...kosztorys.html

----------


## schizo85

Racja, nie pomyślałem że będzie problem z wniesieniem czegoś, drzwi przesunę. 

Pokoje nie wychodzą jeszcze najgorzej bo 12, 12.37 i dwa po 11m2. Na projektach widywałem mniejsze, nawet po niecałe 9m2, także metrażowo nie jest jeszcze bardzo źle. Żona się uparła że koniecznie chce 4 sypialnie i tyle, nie ma zmiłuj. A że budżet dość ograniczony to musiałem zagęścić trochę projekt.

----------


## Mitoko

Zgrabny, choć w porównaniu z tym, który wziąłem i tak podtrzymałbym swój wybór




> Racja, nie pomyślałem że będzie problem z wniesieniem czegoś, drzwi przesunę. 
> 
> Pokoje nie wychodzą jeszcze najgorzej bo 12, 12.37 i dwa po 11m2. Na projektach widywałem mniejsze, nawet po niecałe 9m2, także metrażowo nie jest jeszcze bardzo źle. Żona się uparła że koniecznie chce 4 sypialnie i tyle, nie ma zmiłuj. A że budżet dość ograniczony to musiałem zagęścić trochę projekt.


Rozumiem - ale rozrysuj sobie szafy i łóżka - trochę to miejsca zajmuje. Ja z tego powodu szukałem projektu z 4-ma pokojami u góry aby najmniejszy przeznaczyć na sensowną garderobą.

----------


## schizo85

Hmm może nie będzie źle. Z resztą wyjścia nie ma, na większy metraż brak kasy, na mniejszą liczbę pokoi żona się nie zgodzi więc zostaje tak jak jest. Może jeszcze jakieś minimalne przeróbki się wkradną.

Teraz zostaje kwestia czy dam radę wybudować za około 220tyś do wprowadzenia. Fundamenty sam wyleję i postawię. Później jeżeli czas pozwoli to ekipa będzie tylko do murów i dachu, pospinania elektryki w rozdzielni, podłączenia gazu i kondensata i pewnie tyle. Reszta "tymi ręcoma" po nocach po pracuję dość sporo.

----------


## Maroko1991

> zapomnij..... nawet o 300
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit.  myślałem na gotowo


Ale rozumiem ze SSZ sie zmieszcze?
A co na to reszta forumowiczow?

----------


## dr_au

*Maroko1991* - nikt ci tego sensownie nie powie. Po pierwsze planujesz spore zmiany. Po drugie - nie da się tego powiedzieć nie znając konstrukcji domu, wielkości fundamentów itp. Pamiętaj, że dom jest dosyć duży po podłodze (200 m2). "Na oko" kalkulacja domu bez cudów przy metodzie gospodarczej i sporej dbałości o ceny dla domu o podobnej wielkości to około 850 zł za m2 (po podłodze, czyli netto!!!) SSO + jakieś 30-60 tys. za okna, drzwi wejściowe i bramę garażową (w zależności od standardu, liczby szyb, tego czy montujemy rolety itp.). Oczywiście może być drożej, jak się wybierze droższą ekipę, lepszą dachówkę, lepsze okna dachowe, obróbki z tytan-cynku itp. 

Natomiast moim prywatnym zdaniem ten dom po zmianach o jakich mówisz bedzie wyglądał parszywie. Dlatego dla dobra mazurskiego krajobrazu sugerowałbym poszukanie innego projektu, który będzie nadawał się do wybudowania bez podobnych przeróbek.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> *Maroko1991* - ..................
> Natomiast moim prywatnym zdaniem ten dom po zmianach o jakich mówisz bedzie wyglądał parszywie. Dlatego dla dobra mazurskiego krajobrazu sugerowałbym poszukanie innego projektu, który będzie nadawał się do wybudowania bez podobnych przeróbek.


a moim prywatnym zdaniem ten dom wygląda parszywie również przed zmianami.....

jeżeli cena gra rolę, to jest masa tańszych w budowie projektów.

----------


## CodeSnipper

schizo85 - musi być parterówka? Też przerabiałem ten dylemat pół roku temu i rysuje mi się indywidualny projekt na bazie Z14, po prostu nie opłaca mi się mieć pustki na strychu. Ale ja buduję szkieletowy.

----------


## dr_au

> a moim prywatnym zdaniem ten dom wygląda parszywie również przed zmianami.....
> 
> jeżeli cena gra rolę, to jest masa tańszych w budowie projektów.


IMHO ten dom jest wydziudźgany. Tzn. ktoś, kto robi domy na sztuki, poskładał do kupy kilka elementów nie do końca do siebie pasujących i wyrobił z tego dom. Mimo to moim zdaniem jeżeli projekt zostałby starannie wybudowany i z dobrych materiałów, to wyglądałby przyzwoicie. Po prostu dom jakich teraz wiele, trochę na pokaz. Natomiast po zmianie usytuowania okien i zapewne po podniesieniu ścianki kolankowej wyszedłby z tego horror architektoniczny.

----------


## Maroko1991

> IMHO ten dom jest wydziudźgany. Tzn. ktoś, kto robi domy na sztuki, poskładał do kupy kilka elementów nie do końca do siebie pasujących i wyrobił z tego dom. Mimo to moim zdaniem jeżeli projekt zostałby starannie wybudowany i z dobrych materiałów, to wyglądałby przyzwoicie. Po prostu dom jakich teraz wiele, trochę na pokaz. Natomiast po zmianie usytuowania okien i zapewne po podniesieniu ścianki kolankowej wyszedłby z tego horror architektoniczny.



 :sad:  Przeorałem całą masę projektów ;/ Myślałem, że ten jest całkiem tani w budowie (do 200 tyś - SSZ). Krew zalewa.. 
Może macie jakieś propozycje? 
Dom około 140 m kw. użytkowej, z poddaszem użytkowym. Na górze 3 sypialnie z czego jedna z oddzielną garderobą i łazienką (wymóg 2 połówki).
Garaż wbudowany 1-stanowiskowy bądź w ostateczności 2-stanowiskowy. Na dole musi też być pokój gościnny / gabinet.
Wjazd od północy. Działka o wymiarach 28 szer 56 dł.

Dziękuję za wszystkie odpowiedzi jakie otrzymałem i pozdrawiam,
Marek

----------


## CodeSnipper

Musi być ten garaż?

Na górze dwie łazienki? po co? Ja wiem, że nasze lube mają różniste pomysły, ale jak kasy nie ma to z czegoś trzeba rezygnować.

Zerkałeś już na z500. Mi ich projekty najbardziej się podobały jak szukałem. No i pod większością projektów masz dyskusje ludzi co budują z tymi co mają pytania.

----------


## DEZET

*Maroko1991*- dom wydumany i drogi. Krytyczne uwagi już masz wyżej. Mnóstwo bajerów na pokaz, ale jak się mieszka w szklarni (bo tak mi się widzą te przeszklone pokoiki)?
*schizo85* - za ok.220k, jeśli dużo sam zrobisz będzie można zamieszkać- nie jakieś rewelacje, ale własne miejsce na ziemi. Przy takim "poszatkowaniu" szerokość korytarza 120cm to moim zdaniem za mało. Otwarcie drzwi na korytarz blokuje komunikację- na chwilę, ale jednak. No i jednak z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że pokój szer. 2,7m x 4,5 to nieustawna klitka. Zanim postawisz ściany działowe postaw sobie taką ściankę z 2 warstw bloczków na próbę- sam się przekonasz.
*kasy1*- stolarka okienna, jeśli taką zachowasz trochę pociągnie kasy- okna narożne, portfenetry i tarasowe. Nie wierz w cenę na stronie- za 138k metodą gosp. nie zbuduje się tego domu, ok.220 można myśleć.

----------


## dr_au

*Maroko1991* - to akurat dosyć typowy układ, więc widocznie nie szukałeś dobrze. Zmiana ustawienia ścian działowych poddasza i zamiana np. dodatkowego pokoju na garderobę lub łazienkę nie jest przecież problemem. Jednocześnie 200 tys na SSZ to niemało. Prawdopodobnie przy tym budżecie dało by się wybudować dom wyraźnie większy, ale o nieco prostszej konstrukcji. Np. ten:

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4e52407411eda

Bierz też poprawkę na to, że bardzo dużo osób, które wybudowały domy, narzekają teraz, że są one za duże  :wink: .

----------


## schizo85

* CodeSnipper* tak, musi być parterówka, szerzej to wyjaśniam w dzienniku budowy

*DEZET* co do korytarza to raczej ruszać go nie będę, poszerzać go kosztem pokoi nie widzi mi się za bardzo. Skoro mówisz że pokoje nie ustawne to tak musi być, ale niestety mają być 4 pokoje bo małżonka się uparła a sensowniejszego rozstawu pokoi nie udało mi się wymyślić więc muszą zostać tak jak jest. Chyba że ktoś ma jakiś pomysł

----------


## CodeSnipper

Mój nie będzie rakietą  :wink:  Wszystko da się ładnie zaprojektować.

Ale skoro musi być parterówka to Z8 był moim faworytem z domów większych a Z7 jako mniejszy. Tylko Z8 ma ścianę nośną w środku w wersji murowanej. Szkielet tej wady nie ma  :big grin:

----------


## Maroko1991

Kolejna zgraja projektów. 
Czy któryś z nich jest do wybudowania za 200 tyś SSZ? 
Kwota 200 tyś za SSZ jest dla mnie ważną kwotą i odrzucam wszystkie projekty, które przekraczają ją znacznie (np 40 tyś).
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z236,Dom-z-po...ne-ogolne.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z263,Wspolcze...ne-ogolne.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z125,Wygodnym...-duzym-pg.html

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam,
Marek

----------


## DEZET

Maroko1991- wrzucasz , jakby kolejne "adaptacje" poprzedniego projektu, niewiele widzę tu zmian w stosunku do pierwszego projektu, a nawet myślę, że te są jeszcze bardziej wypasione. Odrzuć wszelkie ozdobniki na elewacji, szklane balustrady, drewniane dodatki(swoją drogą, jeśli nie użyjesz odpowiedniego(drogiego) drewna, to konserwacja tego, co kilka lat -moim zdaniem- porażka), bo nie będzie Cię stać w takim budżecie na nie i spójrz na taki "surowy" dom.
Lepiej patrzeć na układ pomieszczeń, bo to będzie najważniejsze w eksploatacji, niż wypasiona elewacja "na pokaz", nie przynosząca żadnych korzyści poza ew. zazdrością sąsiadów, ale zawsze się znajdzie bogatszy, który wszystkich "pokona" jakimś gargamelem.

----------


## Maroko1991

Jeśli chodzi o elewacje to drewno oczywiście odpada. Barierki z super materiałów także.
Głównie patrzę na rozkład pomieszczeń oraz ich wielkość. I na te nieszczęsne fundusze.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z8, Z7, Z91, Z41 - jesli ma byc tanio to dach dwuspadowy, bez lukarn, dom bez wykuszy, maksymalnie prosta bryła (czytaj - prostokąt).

----------


## dr_au

Ale Maroko1991 ma całkiem niezły budżet. 200 tys na SSZ to całkiem przyzwoita kwota. Z8, Z7, Z91, Z41 to małe parterowe domki do budowania za 200 tys z groszami za stan wykończony.

Natomiast co do wyborów Maroko1991 - to, czy wybudujesz w 200 tys za SSZ zależy od:

- ceny za okna, drzwi, bramę i rolety. A to zalezy od Twojego widzimisie. Np. ja mam większy dom, potężne przeszklenia i planuję okna aluminiowe, ale z wycen wychodzi całkiem sympatyczna kwota, bo nie chcę rolet (z przyczyn ideologicznych). 
- tego, jak się nakombinujesz przy oknach dachowych i ile ich będzie. Cena za okna dachowe to od kilku do kilkunastu czy nawet kilkudziesięciu tysięcy.
- jaką dachówkę wybierzesz - znów potrafi być to kilkanaście tysięcy różnicy.

Myślę że wskazane domy są realne do wykonania w takich kwotach jeżeli się przy w/w elementach nie przyszaleje. Ale SSZ to dopiero mniej niż 40% kosztów budowy.

Ponadto trzeba mieć świadomość, że 200 tys. za SSZ to mniej więcej 380 tys. za stan deweloperski. Do tego wykończenie w tzw. średnim standardzie (raczej średnim marketowym) to około 80-100 tys. 

Wreszcie papierologia to nawet przy projekcie gotowym kilkaście tys zł. Tyle samo potrzeba na jakieś najmarniejsze ogrodzenie i podstawowe zagospodarowanie działki.

----------


## kroni

ja wiem że tu jest 400stron ale zabierając się do tematu naprawde warto je zgłębić.sam wiem po sobie że to było ciężkie.miałem do wyboru gotowca i zmiany +kwestia przyłączy na mojej głowie.postawiłem na własny projekt i jest ok.1k więcej ale mam co chciałem i tam gdzie powinno być.także czytajcie ludzie forum zanim zadacie 1000 pytań.zasada jest prosta.czym mniej pierdół,prosty dach,normalne okna,zero udziwnień  tym łatwiej zmieścić się w kwocie z tematu.CZYTAĆ!!!!!

----------


## _artur_

za ile  wg was od SSZ do stanu takiego że da się zamieszkać 
można taki domek wykończyć (bez szaleństw i przy założeniu że wszystkie sprzęty np. kuchenne, rtv czy meble ) już mam..
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9q4ut16rsuonal5/parter.jpg
https://www.dropbox.com/s/il7yxa2t85zqqod/elewacje.jpg
poddasze nieużytkowe :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/did2gkzzwwd1yss/poddasze.jpg

----------


## eprom

witam, ja z takim pytaniem, projekt kornel energo z archipelagu, dostalem oferte na stan surowy zamkniety, wstepna 40tys za sama robocizne, z materialem kazali mi szykowac ok 100tys. Czy jest to dobra oferta? ekipa oczywiscie sprawdzona,z polecenia.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z tego co tu wyczytałem, chyba cena jest OK.

----------


## eprom

zapomnialem dodac ze wojewodztwo podlaskie, zostaje jeszcze kwestia piwnicy, ja jej nie chce jednak ekipa mnie namawia aby podpiwniczyc, ze budowa piwnicy to raptem 4 dni roboty wiecej i cena za robocizne jest znikoma.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Mi to forum piwnice wybiło z głowy. Trzeba odwodnić, uszczelnić, ocieplić nieco, pod podłogę też dac jakiś styropian. Resztę możesz doczytac. Generalnie kondygnacja w ziemi wychodzi najdrożej.

----------


## artix1

> zapomnialem dodac ze wojewodztwo podlaskie, zostaje jeszcze kwestia piwnicy, ja jej nie chce jednak ekipa mnie namawia aby podpiwniczyc, ze budowa piwnicy to raptem 4 dni roboty wiecej i cena za robocizne jest znikoma.


 Piwnica to również spore koszty. Ściany zewnętrzne, nośne, posadzka, dobra izolacja przeciwwilgociowa, strop nad piwnicą, schody, tynki, ocieplenie ścian i podłogi, dodatkowo głębokie roboty ziemne. Jeżeli podpiwniczy się cały dom to koszty będą podobne lub nawet wyższe od budowy całego piętra. Nie ma lekko  :no:

----------


## compi

Eprom, podaj ile wg nich kosztuje ta znikomość za m2. Może faktycznie w tym wątku ktoś będzie wstanie zbudować dom w niskiej cenie i w dodatku z piwnicą.

----------


## DEZET

> zapomnialem dodac ze wojewodztwo podlaskie, zostaje jeszcze kwestia piwnicy, ja jej nie chce jednak ekipa mnie namawia aby podpiwniczyc, ze budowa piwnicy to raptem 4 dni roboty wiecej i cena za robocizne jest znikoma.


Potrzebna Ci piwnica? Na co? Wydać min. kilkanaście tys. na... problematyczne przeważnie pomieszczenie? Ekipa chce przytulić dodatkowo kilka tysiaków. Dla nich 4 dni roboty, ale postawienie murów piwnicy to nie wszystko, żeby to pomieszczenie nie było potem... studnią bez dna. Oni mają robić to co im zlecasz, a nie wprowadzać swoje pomysły.

----------


## Xerses

> Potrzebna Ci piwnica? Na co? Wydać min. kilkanaście tys. na... problematyczne przeważnie pomieszczenie? Ekipa chce przytulić dodatkowo kilka tysiaków. Dla nich 4 dni roboty, ale postawienie murów piwnicy to nie wszystko, żeby to pomieszczenie nie było potem... studnią bez dna. Oni mają robić to co im zlecasz, a nie wprowadzać swoje pomysły.


Się widzę watek kręci ostro  :smile:  Dezet ma racje. Piwnica to spory wydatek, materiał, strop itd jak mokry teren to problem z izolacją, przy czym z doświadczenia wiem że służy ona potem jako graciarnia na wszelkiej maści przedmioty o których się mówi " a może sie jeszcze przyda" i tak się przydaja przez najbliższe 15 lat aż sie ich nie wywali  :big grin:  A tak na poważnie, duży koszt  watpliwa przydatność a przy mało sprzyjających gruntach , wieczny problem.

----------


## Zielony ogród

jak jest mowa o piwnicach, to od razu mam w głowie wszelkie wiadomości radiowe i telewizyjne: "straż pożarna wypompowuje wodę z piwnic...."
kto za to wypompowywanie płaci? co w tych piwnicach jest tak cennego, że warto wzywać straż pożarną? ogórki kiszone? 
no zapomniałam, w starszych domach w piwnicach są kotłownie.

----------


## fenix2

Co może być w piwnicy: pralnia, suszarnia, siłownia, salka kinowa, sala bilardowa. itp. To nie te czasy gdzie w piwnicy był brud pajęczyny i obskurne ściany. 





> ..., przy czym z doświadczenia wiem że służy  ona potem jako graciarnia na wszelkiej maści przedmioty o których się  mówi " a może sie jeszcze przyda" i tak się przydaja przez najbliższe 15  lat aż sie ich nie wywali


To zupełnie tak jak z tymi garażami w bryle domu. Robią za graciarnie, a samochód pod chmurką albo wiatą.

----------


## Michalecki

Przy takich ulewach jak teraz mamy piwnica to tylko problem, na graty zawsze możesz przeznaczyć przestrzeń garażową. Też bym odradzał, a ekipy budowlane lubią namawiać na dodatkowe "znikome" koszty.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Co może być w piwnicy: pralnia, suszarnia, siłownia, salka kinowa. itp.


spa, sauna, pomieszczenie do podgrzewania ręczników......
wolałabym te pomieszczenia na parterze - lepiej jak woda zaleje ziemniaki niż np. plazmę 60 cali albo pralkę czy siłownie. na szczęście ci, co budują za 200 tys. takich dylematów nie mają.

----------


## Xerses

> Co może być w piwnicy: pralnia, suszarnia, siłownia, salka kinowa, sala bilardowa. itp. To nie te czasy gdzie w piwnicy był brud pajęczyny i obskurne ściany. 
> 
> 
> 
> To zupełnie tak jak z tymi garażami w bryle domu. Robią za graciarnie, a samochód pod chmurką albo wiatą.


No tak ale to nie w tym watku za 200 K  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> No tak ale to nie w tym watku za 200 K


Tak rozumiem argument kosztów i się zgadam. Piwnica nie dla domu na gotowo za 200tyś. 
Lecz tu padły argumenty, że piwnica nie bo to same problemy i trzyma się tam ziemniaki i ogórki a dawniej to nawet kotłownie tam były.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Tak rozumiem argument kosztów i się zgadam. Piwnica nie dla domu na gotowo za 200tyś. 
> Lecz tu padły argumenty, że piwnica nie bo to same problemy i trzyma się tam ziemniaki i ogórki a dawniej to nawet kotłownie tam były.


nawet nie w tym rzecz - raczej w tym, ze takie pomieszczenia chyba przyjemniej i taniej jest mieć nad ziemią niż pod...... 
chyba że działka w mieście maleńka - wtedy nie ma wyjścia
w dobie wielkich lodówek i klimatyzacji chyba jedynie ciasna działka uzasadnia sens budowy piwnicy. bo na pewno nie ekonomia.

----------


## Xerses

Ja byłem zawsze zwolennikiem piwnicy. Wiadomo graciarnia, wiecej miejsca itd. Ale jak zobaczyłem ile ekstra trzeba zapłacić to sobie dałem spokój. Nad garażem podniosłem ścianki, mam ekstra pokój - dla siebie - i mi akurat wystarczy. Po schodami mam pomieszczenie 80 cm poniżej gruntu - jakieś słoiki, przytoczone tu warzywa itd. I musi starczyć  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

Nie ma się o co spierać- piwnica na pewno odpada w tytułowym domu do 200k. A jeśli piwnica ma być graciarnią, to szkoda wydawać dziesiąt tys na graciarnię.

----------


## fenix2

> Nie ma się o co spierać- piwnica na pewno odpada w tytułowym domu do 200k. A jeśli piwnica ma być graciarnią, to szkoda wydawać dziesiąt tys na graciarnię.


Każdy robi tak jak uważa. Jedni lubią combi inni wybiorą sedana.

----------


## wmen

Szanowni Forumowicze!

Zamierzam wybudować jeden z tych dwóch domków :
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/mt_jablon.htm
http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/?akcj...y&id_domku=568
Z tym że w drugim projekcie (dominik) na parterze kuchnia byłaby zamieniona miejscami z pokojem, aby układ pomieszczeń był mniej więcej taki jak w projekcie pierwszym (jabłoń).
Poza tym myślę o powiększeniu garażu, żeby był na 2 samochody.
Będziemy opalać paliwem stałym.
Zamierzam zrezygnować z drewnianych (?) elementów elewacji zewnętrznej.
Na dachu może być nawet blacha falista.
 Na razie rodzinka 3-osobowa, w planach jeszcze jedno dziecko.
Mam już uzbrojoną działkę, jest ogrodzenie, wjazd na posesję i front domu od strony wschodniej. 
Nie będę na razie układał kostki brukowej, taras też może poczekać.
Mam własną małą koparkę (akurat do fundamentów), piasek, żwir kamień i drewno na więźbę dachową.praktycznie za darmo
Czy za magiczne 200 tys uda mi się wybudować któryś z tych domków?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja bym obstawiał pierwszy.

----------


## dr_au

Hmmm... powierzchnia całkowita 225 m2?

----------


## artix1

> Ja bym obstawiał pierwszy.


 Jakbyś obstawił pierwszy o pow. całkowitej 225m2 to byś się postrzelił jak prawdziwy snipper między oczy w samą dziesiątkę  :big grin: . Powierzchnią użytkową bym się za bardzo nie przejmował, posadzkarze, murarze i tynkarze też maja ją w nosie i kasują od metra2 całkowitej. Drugi projekt jest już bardziej realny, wmen ma dostęp do maszyn i materiałów, jeżeli dołoży jeszcze sporo własnej pracy to powinno się udać jeżeli dom pozostanie w niezmienionej formie . Powiększenie garażu to spore koszty, zmiana konstrukcji dachu, dziwaczny balkon nad nim i dodatkowe metry na poddaszu  :Confused:

----------


## bowess

Kurczę, mi się wydaje, że żaden.  :sad: 

Będzie coś robocizny własnej? Powiedzmy, że tak i zejdziesz do 2 tysięcy za metr. Wówczas możesz zbudować dom 100m2. Nie szkoda z tego przeznaczać 30 metrów dla samochodów?

----------


## DEZET

Wmen- Projekt 1- jak wyżej napisano- nawet przy pracy własnej nie zmieścisz się w 300k, a o 200k zapomnij.
Projekt 2 - Przy pracy własnej (nie tylko wymieniony materiał za...10tys?) może się udać, ale bez poszerzenia na drugie auto. Żeby było w miarę komfortowo musiałbyś poszerzyć dom o 3,5m. W sumie da to jakieś 2x25m2(parter i piętro) więcej.  To znaczne koszty: fundamenty, ściany, dach, inne rozwiązanie dachu nad garażem i wykończeniówka tego dodatku. Odpowiedz sobie na pytanie, czy masz auto, które jest warte tyle, by wydać na daszek dla niego 50-60tys.?

----------


## maksimus773

Ok, może trochę było z mojej strony za bardzo pesymistycznie, ale to moje doświadczenie, można budować po taniości ale trzeba wiedzieć że wtedy nie możemy być pewni jakości produktów, cheap is cheap i tyle w tej kwestii

----------


## Xerses

Tak nie ma co sie rzucać na wielkie domy - bo to koszuje i przy budowie i przy użytkowaniu..... ot taka madrość ludowa.....

----------


## nocny.marek

Nie na wszystkim da się oszczędzić. Piwnica ma swój specyficzny klimat i choć to dodatkowa, całkiem spora przestrzeń, to w dużym stopniu graciarnia, którą można przesunąć w inne miejsce. Nie jest niezbędna. 
Warto natomiast oszczędzać tam gdzie się da i poszperać choćby w internecie, żeby mieć rozeznanie cenowe co ile kosztuje. Laika łatwiej oszukać. Czasami zdarza się też trafić na jakieś fajne stronki ze zniżkami, tak jak mi ostatnio, kiedy wymieniałem lampy, a teraz szykuje się remont łazienki więc znów skorzystam z rabatybudowlane.pl/ . Polecam, zwłaszcza osobom z Krakowa.

----------


## fenix2

> Się widzę watek kręci ostro  Dezet ma racje. Piwnica to spory wydatek, materiał, strop itd ....


Dach też za darmo nie jest.

----------


## DEZET

> Dach też za darmo nie jest.


Piwnicę zbudujesz bez powiększania dachu, ale poszerzanie domu bez powiększania dachu się nie uda. 
Jednak "kawałek" dachu będzie kosztował mniej niż prawidłowo zrobiona piwnica.

----------


## artix1

> Warto natomiast oszczędzać tam gdzie się da i poszperać choćby w internecie, żeby mieć rozeznanie cenowe co ile kosztuje. Laika łatwiej oszukać. Czasami zdarza się też trafić na jakieś fajne stronki ze zniżkami, tak jak mi ostatnio, kiedy wymieniałem lampy, a teraz szykuje się remont łazienki więc znów skorzystam z rabatybudowlane.pl/ . Polecam, zwłaszcza osobom z Krakowa.


 Szkoda, że tylko z Krakowa :cry: . Takie rabaty to super sprawa dla budujących za 200 patoli. Studio mebli kuchennych i porady prawne z rabacikiem jak znalazł. Przeprowadzam się do tego Eldorado jak najszybciej :cool:  Czujecie ? Niuch niuch, coć wania?! :mad:

----------


## Xerses

> Szkoda, że tylko z Krakowa. Takie rabaty to super sprawa dla budujących za 200 patoli. Studio mebli kuchennych i porady prawne z rabacikiem jak znalazł. Przeprowadzam się do tego Eldorado jak najszybciej Czujecie ? Niuch niuch, coć wania?!


Czujemy czujemy...... czy to przypadkiem takie namolne reklamowanie nie obraża naszej inteligencji ??  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Xerses

> Dach też za darmo nie jest.


Kolego ja nie kwestionuję sensu posiadania piwnicy o ile ktos ma na to ekstra kase i czuje taka wewnetrzna potrzebę  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> Piwnicę zbudujesz bez powiększania dachu, ale poszerzanie domu bez powiększania dachu się nie uda. 
> Jednak "kawałek" dachu będzie kosztował mniej niż prawidłowo zrobiona piwnica.


Tak ale bądźmy obiektywni. Dodatkowe pomieszczenie na parterze to NIE tylko koszt dachu. A m2 dachu do tanich też nie należy.

----------


## DEZET

> Tak ale bądźmy obiektywni. Dodatkowe pomieszczenie na parterze to NIE tylko koszt dachu. A m2 dachu do tanich też nie należy.


Racja, ale koszt tych ścian może być niższy lub równy piwnicznym, a masz pełnowymiarowe i oświetlone słońcem pomieszczenia.

----------


## Truteń

> Racja, ale koszt tych ścian może być niższy lub równy piwnicznym, a masz pełnowymiarowe i oświetlone słońcem pomieszczenia.


No ale w piwnicy masz przez cały rok względnie stałą temperaturę i wilgotność czego żadne z pomieszczeń nad gruntem Ci nie zapewni bez elektroniki. Osobiście uważam że niewielka piwnica (kilkanaście m2) to super sprawa ale dwa warunki muszą być spełnione:
- przyzwoite warunki gruntowe, w szczególności wodne tak aby nie zalewało piwnicy,
- musi nas być stać na budowę piwnicy bo jeśli jedziemy od poczatku do końca na kredycie to dodatkowe kilkanaście, kilkadziesiąt tysięcy to dużo w skali kredytu.

----------


## nocny.marek

Mi się wydaje, że piwnica to obecnie przeżytek, właśnie między innymi dzięki elektronice. Wcześniej piwnica służyła między innymi jako spiżarnia ze względu na chłód jaki się w niej utrzymywał. Obecnie ludzie już nie trzymają słoików z jedzeniem czy wora ziemniaków na zimę, bo i po co, skoro wszystko się i tak kupuje co tydzień w sklepie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

w obecnych czasach piwnica ma sens, jeśli chodzi o oszczędność miejsca na małej, często drogiej działce. innego zastosowania nie widzę, bo nie ma już w użyciu pomieszczeń, które MUSZĄ być pod ziemią. mogą, ale nie muszą, więc po co przepłacać...

----------


## atsyrut

Piwnica to fajna rzecz... nawet ze względu na kotłownię czy garaż... 

gdyby nie koszty od razu bym się na takie rozwiązanie zdecydował

----------


## adso1

W tym tygodniu piwnica to bardzo przyjemne miejsce.

----------


## compi

Piwnica piwnicą, ale kwotę w tytule wątku z 2011 roku może warto zmienić na co najmniej 210-220 tysięcy? : )

----------


## DEZET

> Piwnica piwnicą, ale kwotę w tytule wątku z 2011 roku może warto zmienić na co najmniej 210-220 tysięcy? : )


Uważam, że ceny z 2011 nie wzrosły, więc zmiana tytułu nie jest potrzebna, A robocizna to dalej ta sama, własna  :wink: 
Zmiana z 200k na 220k, pociągnie i będzie: "chociaż watek o domu za 220, ale czy dam radę ten dom za 230-240k?"

Koszt w tytule to taka magiczna bariera- i tak dla większości ciężka do uzyskania.

----------


## Kwitko

Ha! A my wprowadziliśmy się do domu za 150 tys. zł! Poddasze nie skończone, ale do 200 tys to nam jeszcze sporo brakuje.

----------


## gorbag

> Koszt w tytule to taka magiczna bariera- i tak dla większości ciężka do uzyskania.


Łatwa do uzyskania. Prawie każdy ją uzyskuje, a później leci dalej  :smile:

----------


## artix1

> Ha! A my wprowadziliśmy się do domu za 150 tys. zł! Poddasze nie skończone, ale do 200 tys to nam jeszcze sporo brakuje.


 Dla banków, całej deweloperki i inwestorów "marmurowych" jesteś zwykłym bandziorem, jak mogłeś? :big grin: . 300, 400  to taaak, bo to panie tyle kosztuje  :wink: .

ps. Fajne, lekkie schody, czekałem aż się u Ciebie zamontują, a tu niespodzianka  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Dla banków, całej deweloperki i inwestorów "marmurowych" jesteś zwykłym bandziorem, jak mogłeś?. 300, 400 to taaak, bo to panie tyle kosztuje .


Nie dla każdego banku tak jest  :wink: 
Dla mojego a brałem 100%,to 250tys.zł za cały dom przyjęli bez mrugnięcia okiem  :smile: 
Ale to "narazie" polski bank i zna polskie realia  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Łatwa do uzyskania. Prawie każdy ją uzyskuje, a później leci dalej


Raczej łatwa do wydania, a później... zaczynają się schody, ponieważ bank mówi właśnie "bo to panie tyle kosztuje" .

----------


## atsyrut

> Ha! A my wprowadziliśmy się do domu za 150 tys. zł! Poddasze nie skończone, ale do 200 tys to nam jeszcze sporo brakuje.


wszystko zależy jaki to dom i jak wykończony....

----------


## Kwitko

atsyrut domek mamy mały ale nie malutki, co do wykończenia to wiadomo w tej kwocie luksusów nie będzie. Wychodzę z założenia że niedrogie meble i sprzęty które teraz kupiliśmy będziemy powoli wymieniać. Najważniejsze że już jesteśmy u siebie i mieszkamy wygodnie.

----------


## artix1

> Nie dla każdego banku tak jest Dla mojego a brałem 100%,to 250tys.zł za cały dom przyjęli bez mrugnięcia okiem 
> Ale to "narazie" polski bank i zna polskie realia


 Arturo to mamy jeszcze polskie banki?  :smile: .  Zacnie postąpili, czasami wyceny "ichnich" analityków zakładają "mały" zapasik gotówki, co by nie zabrakło na dokończenie, do tego nie uwzględniają budowania systemem gospodarczym.

----------


## maverick88

:spam:

----------


## DariuszKosmyk

*Kwitko*, może opowiesz więcej? Jaki metraż? Ile pięter?

----------


## NieJan

> *Kwitko*, może opowiesz więcej? Jaki metraż? Ile pięter?


Wszystkie te dane są w dzienniku budowy Kwitko- polecam zajrzeć. Cały dziennik wart jest uważnego przeczytania, sporo wiedzy zdobędziesz  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Brzęczkowski

100m2 dom izolowany to 120 000 zł instalacja zużywająca dziennie od 1 do 3 zł na grzanie lu chłodzenie- 12 000 zł - okna, wykończenie w 60 000 idzie się zmieścić.

----------


## DEZET

Taaak, budzimy się ..... budzimy..... :big lol:

----------


## Xerses

> 100m2 dom izolowany to 120 000 zł instalacja zużywająca dziennie od 1 do 3 zł na grzanie lu chłodzenie- 12 000 zł - okna, wykończenie w 60 000 idzie się zmieścić.


Robiony chyba własnoręcznie.... a z ta instalacja to może rozwin temat to póki co to mi tu fantazją ciagnie........

----------


## kroni

mam już wycenę dachu bo już ściany wyciągnięte.dachówka betonowa,drewno z niemiec,okna,wywłazy,podbitka,rynny i wszystko co na dachu + robocizna +dźwig=35k.
jestem zadowolony cholernie tym bardziej że to spora firma .super.

----------


## schizo85

Eeee czyżbyś *kroni* pomylił temat z dziennikiem budowy bo jakoś Twoja wypowiedź nic merytorycznego do tematu nie wnosi.

----------


## kroni

czemu nie wnosi.myślę że wręcz przeciwnie.wiadomo że cena dachu wynosi około 50k a więc jezeli jest możliwość obciąć trochę to warto się tym podzielić a tym bardziej po wykonaniu usługi podać lub nie namiary na dekarza aby inni też zaoszczedzili trochę.pilnie śledzę ten wątek i dzielących spostrzeżeniami ludzi i uwazam że ta cena jest bardzo ok co do wątku dom za 200k pasuje jak znalazł.zapiski w dzienniku znajdą się po jego aktualizacji,czyli po wyciągnięciu ścian nad stropem ,komina i działowych.

----------


## KarolaTom

Również uważam, że będzie cięzko, ponieważ koszty, które wyjdą w trakcie to nie 5zł

----------


## Xerses

> mam już wycenę dachu bo już ściany wyciągnięte.dachówka betonowa,drewno z niemiec,okna,wywłazy,podbitka,rynny i wszystko co na dachu + robocizna +dźwig=35k.
> jestem zadowolony cholernie tym bardziej że to spora firma .super.


A to drewno z niemiec - to taka nazwa własna czy rzeczywiście z zagranicy i tym samym dlaczego jest tańsze?

----------


## kroni

> A to drewno z niemiec - to taka nazwa własna czy rzeczywiście z zagranicy i tym samym dlaczego jest tańsze?


no jest z niemiec i niestety jest tańsze i naturalnie suszone.tak to już jest w tym kraju.

----------


## hawk_eye

Witam,


Razem z żoną szukamy domu taniego w budowie, póki co faworytem jest ten projekt : Colorado S-GL 486. Czy jesteśmy w stanie wybudować go 'tanio' ? Jeśli nie, to na co zwrócić uwagę przy projekcie? Interesują nas parterówki, bez poddasza użytkowego (ew. schowek), dach kopertowy, 3 pokoje+salon+kuchnia+łazienka+toaleta+pom. gosp. do 120m2

----------


## dr_au

*hawk_eye* - a przepraszam, co rozumiesz przez "tanio"?

----------


## hawk_eye

> *hawk_eye* - a przepraszam, co rozumiesz przez "tanio"?


Tanio rozumiem, stan developerski tego projektu za 250 000 - 280 000 zł

----------


## Scarlet

No to chyba pomyliłeś wątki  :smile:

----------


## hawk_eye

> No to chyba pomyliłeś wątki


Dlaczego? Jakbym napisał stan developerski do 200000 zł to by było ok?  :smile:  

Generalnie chciałem zapytać, czy komuś udało się, albo uważa, że się uda wybudować dom, taki jak w moim projekcie za cenę taką jak w wątku.
Jeśli nie jest to możliwe, to czym się kierować aby się zbliżyć do tej kwoty?

----------


## _artur_

właśnie buduję takie coś:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rjr97y5slz7n9u4/parter.jpg
poddasze możliwe do zrobienia ale póki co nie robię.. 
bank przy kredycie wyliczył że 280 starczy, ja chce sie w 250 zmieścić..

----------


## CodeSnipper

> Dlaczego? Jakbym napisał stan developerski do 200000 zł to by było ok?  
> 
> Generalnie chciałem zapytać, czy komuś udało się, albo uważa, że się uda wybudować dom, taki jak w moim projekcie za cenę taką jak w wątku.
> Jeśli nie jest to możliwe, to czym się kierować aby się zbliżyć do tej kwoty?


Bo to jest watek dla takich jak ja: 200tysi chcę wydać na cały dom i zamieszkać  :wink:

----------


## _artur_

jakby ten mój projekt lekko odchudzić i sporo zrobić samemu to myslę że daloby radę zbliżyc się do tej kwoty bo to co podałem to płyta fundamentowa, silka 24cm, okna 3 szybowe, styro 20cm, dachówka ceramiczna, went. mechaniczna z reku.. mozna sciany odchudzić do 18, fundamenty tradycyjne itp.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Gdzieś tu były wyliczenia praktyczne jak te trzy szyby się opłacają. Wyszło, że nijak.

----------


## hawk_eye

> właśnie buduję takie coś:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/rjr97y5slz7n9u4/parter.jpg
> poddasze możliwe do zrobienia ale póki co nie robię.. 
> bank przy kredycie wyliczył że 280 starczy, ja chce sie w 250 zmieścić..


Z jakiego projektu budujesz? Gotowy czy własny?




> Bo to jest watek dla takich jak ja: 200tysi chcę wydać na cały dom i zamieszkać


No też bym tak chciał  :smile:  a czy przy podobnym projekcie do mojego jest to możliwe?

----------


## CodeSnipper

> No też bym tak chciał  a czy przy podobnym projekcie do mojego jest to możliwe?


Raczej będzie ciężko. Ale niech sie wypowiedzą Ci co już coś zbudowali. Ja na razie teoretyk jestem.

----------


## dr_au

> Tanio rozumiem, stan developerski tego projektu za 250 000 - 280 000 zł


To zależy. Masz dużą powierzchnię zabudowy (167 m2), a to dosyć rozległe fundamenty. Ma to chociażby znaczenie z punktu widzenia pasku do zasypki. U mnie przy mniejszej powierzchni do zasypania i zagęszczenia weszło 13 ciężarówek piasku.  Dużo ścian wygląda na  nośne, a więc przy okazji dużo mb ław i ścian fundamentowych. Powierzchnia dachu to ponad 200 m2 (na oko jakieś 220 m2). W sumie strzelałbym, że stan surowy pewnie wyjdzie jakieś 140-150 tys, okna 20 tys., instalacje 50 tys. wykończenie wewnętrzne i zewnętrzne (tynki, wylewki, ocieplenie, podbitka) jakieś 60 tys (tu akurat mało m2 ścian do ocieplenia. Czyli masz szanse, jak nie przyszalejesz z zachciankami.

----------


## bowess

Moim zdaniem dom pokazanego kształtu do stanu deweloperskiego uda się doprowadzić za podaną kwotę, ale być może konieczne będą pewne zmiany, żeby założonych 280 nie przekroczyć. Dom ma sporo ścian nośnych, strop, dach dużo metrów kalenicy. Według propozycji projektu jest pustak ceramiczny 30 + ocieplenie (nie wiem jakie), pokrycie z dachówki cementowej. Trzeba sprawdzić ceny materiałów - jaki lokalnie wyjdzie koszt dachu, może inny materiał konstrukcyjny na ściany okaże się korzystniejszy cenowo (można zrobić cieńszą nośną, a grubiej ocieplenia). No i dużo zależy od planowanych instalacji, tu każdy "eksces" może być decydujący dla budżetu. Wszystko to trzeba wiedzieć wcześniej, żeby w adaptacji już ewentualne zmiany nanieść.
Będzie własny wkład pracy przed osiągnięciem deweloperki?

----------


## DEZET

> Witam,
> Razem z żoną szukamy domu taniego w budowie, póki co faworytem jest ten projekt : Colorado S-GL 486. Czy jesteśmy w stanie wybudować go 'tanio' ? Jeśli nie, to na co zwrócić uwagę przy projekcie? Interesują nas parterówki, bez poddasza użytkowego (ew. schowek), dach kopertowy, 3 pokoje+salon+kuchnia+łazienka+toaleta+pom. gosp. do 120m2


Zobacz ten, na pewno da się taniej zbudować niż ww : http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...ys_17-30/0/134

----------


## bowess

Oj tam, DEZET - pliszko z ogonkiem swoim.  :wink: 
Hawk napisał, że dach ma być koperta.  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Dodam, że przy dużej pow. zabudowy wyszło mi 11 ciężarówek piasku, w promocji zimowej okna 3szybowe (ciekaw jestem tych porównań 2 vs 3 szyby),podwyższeniu dachu (WZ) koszt SSZ wyniósł mnie ok.150k. Oczywiście w tym jest również garaż, który kosztuje ok.15k.

----------


## DEZET

> Oj tam, DEZET - pliszko z ogonkiem swoim. 
> Hawk napisał, że dach ma być koperta.


Nie doczytałem o kopercie?! Chciał prosty, z takimi pomieszczeniami jak mój, to pokazuję :wink: 
A koperta to drożej wychodzi  :big tongue:

----------


## dr_au

*DEZET* - Ale niektórzy muszą mieć kopertkę, bo inaczej im się dom ze stodołą myli. 

*Bowess* - kiedyś liczyłem różnicę między porotherm 25 a 30 cm (w powiązaniu z odpowiednią zmianą w grubości ocieplenia). I okazało się, że różnica w cenie jest nieproporcjonalna do różnicy w grubości (m2 wychodził chyba 30-40% drożej). Szczegóły do odkopania w moim starym dzienniku. Ogólnie opłaca się wziąć najbardziej popularny materiał w najbardziej popularnej grubości. Resztę się zrobi ociepleniem.

----------


## bowess

O to mi właśnie chodziło - o najkorzystniejszy cenowo materiał na nośną, z założeniem, że i grubości nie trzeba się trzymać na sztywno.

----------


## hawk_eye

> *DEZET* - Ale niektórzy muszą mieć kopertkę, bo inaczej im się dom ze stodołą myli.


Niektórzy mają żony, które uparły się na kopertkę, bo inaczej im się dom ze stodołą myli  :wink:  Niestety, póki co, tego przeskoczyć nie mogę, ale jak znajdę jakiś mocno rzeczowy argument to pewnie przekonam żonę. Finansowy odpada, bo jak pytałem lokalnych budowlańców między kopertą a 2-spadem jest do 8000 zł różnicy w cenie (różne opinie), więc tyle mogę 'poświęcić' aby mieć spokojną głowę  :smile: 




> Moim zdaniem dom pokazanego kształtu do stanu deweloperskiego uda się doprowadzić za podaną kwotę, ale być może konieczne będą pewne zmiany, żeby założonych 280 nie przekroczyć. Dom ma sporo ścian nośnych, strop, dach dużo metrów kalenicy. Według propozycji projektu jest pustak ceramiczny 30 + ocieplenie (nie wiem jakie), pokrycie z dachówki cementowej. Trzeba sprawdzić ceny materiałów - jaki lokalnie wyjdzie koszt dachu, może inny materiał konstrukcyjny na ściany okaże się korzystniejszy cenowo (można zrobić cieńszą nośną, a grubiej ocieplenia).


No właśnie wybierając projekt, ja póki co się kieruję wyglądem zew, układem pokoi itd, nie patrzę zbytnio na materiał bo się na tym nie znam, jak będę miał wydrukowane parę projektów to podjadę do znajomego budowlańca i pogadam jak budować żeby było dobrze i tanio  :smile: 




> Będzie własny wkład pracy przed osiągnięciem deweloperki?


Tak czytając forum, to budowa domu nie jest jakąś wielka filozofia dla wybranych, ale raczej nie podejmę się stawianiu murów. Na dziś na pewno będę sam robił elektrykę,  i 90% wykończeniówki (prócz kafelek).
Budowę SSZ raczej zlecę, albo jednej firmie, albo będę wybierał firmy żeby (podobno) było taniej. Od wlewek, tynków mam kolegę, dużo mnie pewnie nie skasuje, z ociepleniem zewnętrznym myślę, że z pomocą dam sobie radę. Zostanie ekipa na hydraulikę i CO  :wink: 
Ale, może się zdarzyć, że nic nie zrobię, bo będę musiał więcej pracować itd i nie będzie mi się opłacać brać urlopu bezpłatnego żeby siedzieć na budowie dlatego szukam projektu, który w razie różnych okoliczności nie puści mnie z torbami  :smile: 
Marzy mi się projekt z prostej bryły, mało ścian nośnych, salon do 30m2, kuchnia do 10m2, pokoje od 11-14m2, łazienka do 10m2, pom. gospodarcze z piecem gazowym do 10m2, kibelek 3-4m2 - całość 110-120m2 - ale takie rzeczy tylko w erze  :smile:

----------


## Crazy

Dom o pow. zabudowy 140mkw, parterowy z poddaszem użytkowym, pow. całkowitej ok. 200mkw, prosty dach pokryty dachówką ceramiczną, dwa okna dachowe, dwoje drzwi zewnętrznych plus brama garażowa, okna ciepłe 3-szybowe. Stan surowy zamknięty wyniósł mnie 150tys. sam nic nie robiłem, wszystko ekipy.

----------


## dr_au

> Niektórzy mają żony, które uparły się na kopertkę, bo inaczej im się dom ze stodołą myli  Niestety, póki co, tego przeskoczyć nie mogę, ale jak znajdę jakiś mocno rzeczowy argument to pewnie przekonam żonę. Finansowy odpada, bo jak pytałem lokalnych budowlańców między kopertą a 2-spadem jest do 8000 zł różnicy w cenie (różne opinie), więc tyle mogę 'poświęcić' aby mieć spokojną głowę  [...]


Nie zrozumiem tego, bo jak dla mnie ani to ładne, ani praktyczne rozwiązanie. Po pierwsze 8 tys to sporo pieniędzy. I niestety w miarę budowy odczuwa się to coraz bardziej. To całkiem niezłe wyposażenie łazienki, albo bardziej wypasione AGD do kuchni. Wszystko to ma większy sens dla wygody mieszkania w domu, niż ta nieszczęsna kopertka. Ponadto jest jeszcze jedna sprawa - przy kopertowym dachu dużo trudniej zrobić coś na poddaszu. A przy tel wielkości poddasza może mieć to w pewnym momencie sens.

----------


## Zielony ogród

niektóre żony to maja dobrych mężów......8tys. wydać żeby żona nie truła.......u nas to ja jestem żoną i to ja obcięłam wszystko co tylko możliwe z projektu domu, aby było najtaniej, żeby mąż mógł sobie kupić wymarzonego choppera. a dach....hmmm, zapomniałam już, jak on wygląda, bo nie zadzieram głowy i oglądam go raczej od środka, czyli od strony sufitu.

----------


## Scarlet

My jesteśmy na etapie szukania działki (mamy już jedną na oku ) i do tej pory naszym faworytem był Antek , ale chciałabym żebyście wypowiedzieli się na temat tego projektu. Wydawało mi się że to tani w budowie dom, prosty, z dachem dwuspadowym ale ma dużą powierzchnię zabudowy i powierzchnię dachu i teraz sama już nie wiem czy nie szukac dalej. Bowess pomożesz ?  :smile:  I nie tylko Bowess  :smile:  Dodam że chcemy budowac bez garażu.

http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-ante...arazem-WRD1210

----------


## Crazy

Jak nie dobudujesz garażu, to powierzchnia zabudowy spadnie poniżej 160mkw. Ten projekt ma dość płaski dach, więc najpierw sprawdź czy MPZP lub WZ pozwalają na taki dach. Pzdr.

----------


## Scarlet

Jest kilka wariantów Antka, ale dzięki  :smile:

----------


## Crazy

> Jest kilka wariantów Antka, ale dzięki


Za pewne chodziło Ci o ten projekt http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-ante...garazu-WRD1514
Tak czy inaczej dobrze jest najpierw sprawdzić co możesz zbudować na działce przed jej zakupem.

----------


## _artur_

> Z jakiego projektu budujesz? Gotowy czy własny?


Własny, na bazie przemysleń i dotychczasowych doświadczeń.. 
mój projekt do SSZ wyniesie mnie lekko ponad 150 tysięcy (z oknami)
i tak naprawdę dopiero teraz mogę zacząć oszczędzać na wszystkim..

----------


## mic81

> Tak czytając forum, to budowa domu nie jest jakąś wielka filozofia dla wybranych, ale raczej nie podejmę się stawianiu murów. Na dziś na pewno będę sam robił elektrykę,  i 90% wykończeniówki (prócz kafelek).
> Budowę SSZ raczej zlecę, albo jednej firmie, albo będę wybierał firmy żeby (podobno) było taniej. Od wlewek, tynków mam kolegę, dużo mnie pewnie nie skasuje, z ociepleniem zewnętrznym myślę, że z pomocą dam sobie radę. Zostanie ekipa na hydraulikę i CO 
> Ale, może się zdarzyć, że nic nie zrobię, bo będę musiał więcej pracować itd i nie będzie mi się opłacać brać urlopu bezpłatnego żeby siedzieć na budowie dlatego szukam projektu, który w razie różnych okoliczności nie puści mnie z torbami 
> Marzy mi się projekt z prostej bryły, mało ścian nośnych, salon do 30m2, kuchnia do 10m2, pokoje od 11-14m2, łazienka do 10m2, pom. gospodarcze z piecem gazowym do 10m2, kibelek 3-4m2 - całość 110-120m2 - ale takie rzeczy tylko w erze


a moze taki http://z500.pl/projekt/Z287,zgrabny-...ny-ogrodu.html  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Z "zetek" to może też pasować Z273 albo Z273a. Podobny program, a troszkę mniejsze. Różnią się kotłownią i ten z a jest troszkę większy. Jedna nośna w środku, kominy zebrane "w kupę", strop lekki, mniejsza powierzchnia dachu niż w Colorado.
*Hawk_eye* no to potencjał robocizny jakiś tam jest.  :smile:  A żonę najlepiej przekonać wizualnie na jakimś spacerku, pokazując ładnie wykończone "stodoły". Choć wiem, że są i wśród inwestorek i inwestorów tacy, co dwuspadu za nic w świecie.

*Scarlet*, a czego się boisz w tym Antku? Wprawdzie dachu sporo, ale to sama powierzchnia, bez koszy, kalenicy raptem 13m. Dachówka podstawowa ceny specjalnie nie wywinduje, z blachy też odpad byłby jakiś drobny tylko.
Fakt, są też parterówki jeszcze prostsze, ale trzeba też patrzeć na potrzeby i upodobania swoje i rodziny, planowany rodzaj kotła, strony świata na działce, no i warunki zabudowy ma się rozumieć.  :smile:

----------


## Scarlet

> Za pewne chodziło Ci o ten projekt http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-ante...garazu-WRD1514
> Tak czy inaczej dobrze jest najpierw sprawdzić co możesz zbudować na działce przed jej zakupem.


Jasne, że sprawdzę  :smile: 




> *Scarlet*, a czego się boisz w tym Antku? Wprawdzie dachu sporo, ale to sama powierzchnia, bez koszy, kalenicy raptem 13m. Dachówka podstawowa ceny specjalnie nie wywinduje, z blachy też odpad byłby jakiś drobny tylko.
> Fakt, są też parterówki jeszcze prostsze, ale trzeba też patrzeć na potrzeby i upodobania swoje i rodziny, planowany rodzaj kotła, strony świata na działce, no i warunki zabudowy ma się rozumieć.


Nie boję się, raczej chciałam poznac opinię ludzi którzy mają pojęcie o budowaniu. Porównuje Antka ( powierzchnia zabudowy 154 m) do Z8  ( 120,1 m ) - różnica spora a projekty bardzo podobne,  czy ma to duże znaczenie pod kątem kosztów ?

----------


## artix1

> . a dach....hmmm, zapomniałam już, jak on wygląda, bo nie zadzieram głowy i oglądam go raczej od środka, czyli od strony sufitu.


 O właśnie, dach to jest takie coś co chroni chałupkę przed deszczem. Ma sobie być i nie przeciekać, im bardziej skomplikowany tym więcej możliwych problemów i kosztów oczywiście. Rok lub dwa po przeprowadzce bardziej bedziemy martwić się nieskoszonym trawnikiem niż kolorem lub kształtem dachu :smile: . Osiem tysiaków to już spora sumka, można sobie sprawić dobre reku, urządzić kuchnię lub łazienkę albo wpłacić połowę na ciepłe okna. Teraz z funduszami nie ma problemu ale pod koniec zabawy pewnie  hawk_eye zaczniesz za nimi tesknić  :wink: . Co do kosztów mojego 250m2 dwuspadowego razem z  zadaszeniami nad tarasem i wejsciem: wiazary z montażem 21400, membrana+ łaty i kontrłaty i gwoździe 4000, kompletne pokrycie (Rukki Finnera) niecałe 14000, rynny 1500, robocizna 5000. Całość ok. 46000 czyli niemało przy tak prostym dachu.

----------


## kalizbi

Crazy
czy dobrze widzę,masz zieloną dachówkę ceramiczną?

----------


## bowess

> Nie boję się, raczej chciałam poznac opinię ludzi którzy mają pojęcie o budowaniu. Porównuje Antka ( powierzchnia zabudowy 154 m) do Z8  ( 120,1 m ) - różnica spora a projekty bardzo podobne,  czy ma to duże znaczenie pod kątem kosztów ?


Koszt budowy tylko częściowo wiąże się z powierzchnią zabudowy. Podesty, tarasy można wykonać na kilka różnych sposobów (beton, drewno, kostka, różne technologie), dostosować ich wielkość, liczbę stopni do własnych upodobań i ukształtowania działki. Można z grubsza założyć, że niezależnie od wybranego projektu, ich koszt będzie niezmienny. Do oceny wielkości różnicy kosztów budowlanych przyda się linijka.  :smile:  Możesz sprawdzić ile mb ścian nośnych ma z8 a ile Antek (od razu będzie to długość fundamentów), po ile działówek, po ile m2 dachu. Kilka, kilkanaście dodatkowych metrów kwadratowych można zaakceptować, bo ich koszt jest stosunkowo niewielki (tak jak pisałam o dachu, to są dodatkowe elementy "bazowe" - bloczki, beton, dachówka, dwie dodatkowe krokwie).
A jaki ma być kąt dachu, na co kotłownia? W Antku zostałoby bez zmian?

----------


## dr_au

Jest dosyć wygodny sposób mierzenia różnych rzeczy - robi się prosty model w Sketch-upie, a następnie przy pomocy wbudowanego narzędzia mierzy wielkość, powierzchnię, pomaga obliczyć objętość itp. Przy bardziej skomplikowanych kształtach jest to to niezastąpione i oszczędza sporo czasu, w ten sposób można też dosyć dokładnie skalkulować koszt materiałów na dom. Sam używam tego do swoich potrzeb. Sketch-up jest darmowy i dostępny i na Maca i pod Windows.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Antek ma dość "pokrzywioną" bryłę, a to już wada. Prostokąt i dach dwuspadowy to podstawa. No i garaż - jeśli działka pozwala na oddzielną wiatę, będzie taniej.

----------


## Crazy

> Crazy
> czy dobrze widzę,masz zieloną dachówkę ceramiczną?


Nie, dachówka to grafit, a raczej Roben Piemont Antracyt.

----------


## KarolaTom

> Nie, dachówka to grafit, a raczej Roben Piemont Antracyt.


Panie Crazy ma Pan bardzo podobną dachówkę  (chociażby w kolorze) do tej, która podoba się mi i którą chciałabym mieć w swoim, a raczej na swoim dachu, moze Pan mi pomoże rozszyfrować, co to moze być, albo coś zbliżonego?  :smile:  
http://www.mkk-budownictwo.pl/images..._l_big2-03.jpg

----------


## Scarlet

> Antek ma dość "pokrzywioną" bryłę, a to już wada. Prostokąt i dach dwuspadowy to podstawa. No i garaż - jeśli działka pozwala na oddzielną wiatę, będzie taniej.


Wybieramy wariant bez garażu i chcemy wyrównać kuchnię z salonem więc będzie mniej " udziwnień "

Bowess oprócz wyrównania kuchni z salonem nie wprowadzamy żadnych zmian, ogrzewanie gazowe.

----------


## Crazy

> Panie Crazy ma Pan bardzo podobną dachówkę  (chociażby w kolorze) do tej, która podoba się mi i którą chciałabym mieć w swoim, a raczej na swoim dachu, moze Pan mi pomoże rozszyfrować, co to moze być, albo coś zbliżonego?  
> http://www.mkk-budownictwo.pl/images..._l_big2-03.jpg


Nie jestem specem od dachów. Wygląda to mi na karpiówkę. Zarzuć pytanie tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...4%99cia/page87 to na pewno ktoś Ci pomoże. Pytaj tam o Mistrza Jana lub Andrzeja Wilhelmi. Pzdr.

----------


## DEZET

> Antek ma dość "pokrzywioną" bryłę, a to już wada. Prostokąt i dach dwuspadowy to podstawa. No i garaż - jeśli działka pozwala na oddzielną wiatę, będzie taniej.


Jeśli będzie to wiata, to będzie taniej, jeśli osobny, murowany garaż- wyjdzie drożej.

----------


## Jaco87

Możliwość wykończenia pewnie jest, ale z doświadczenia wiem, że to i tak będzie mało. Nie ma sensu oszczędzać na materiałach, żeby później znowu dołożyć i to jeszcze więcej..

----------


## DEZET

> Możliwość wykończenia pewnie jest, ale z doświadczenia wiem, że to i tak będzie mało. Nie ma sensu oszczędzać na materiałach, żeby później znowu dołożyć i to jeszcze więcej..


Zacytuj na czyj post odpowiadasz, bo nie bardzo wiadomo  :wink:

----------


## Xerses

Hellooo, właśnie pozakładałem krany, moi drodzy już niedługo finał - co prawda jeszcze wiele brakuje - ale w końcu się wprowadzimy  :big grin:

----------


## Xerses

> Ekogroszek eliminuje Cię z tego tematu,no chyba,że wymyśliłeś gratisowy odbiór spalin i kocioł za 0zł


Nie wiem co mądrego chciałeś powiedzieć przez swoją wypowiedź, ale akurat  wiele osób z historii wie, że do prawienia morałów akurat nie jesteś najlepszą osobą  :big tongue:  poza tym co ma ekogroszek do tematu domu za 200 tyś?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie wiem co mądrego chciałeś powiedzieć przez swoją wypowiedź, ale akurat  wiele osób z historii wie, że do prawienia morałów akurat nie jesteś najlepszą osobą  poza tym co ma ekogroszek do tematu domu za 200 tyś?


Czytaj myśl jaką ma w stopce a zrozumiesz ,że już prawie mieszkasz bo przywiodła cię do tego wzajemna miłość i zrozumienie. :yes:

----------


## atsyrut

nie się co kłócić o ekogroszek  :smile:

----------


## KarolaTom

> Hellooo, właśnie pozakładałem krany, moi drodzy już niedługo finał - co prawda jeszcze wiele brakuje - ale w końcu się wprowadzimy


Super gratulacje, u mnie również ruszyło, ale to dopiero co, mi buduje mkk budownictwo i mam nadzieję, ze nie będzie żadnych obsunięć w terminach  :smile:

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Witam wszystkich, a co powiecie o tym domku http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4d41555cec8d1 szukam też niedrogiego domu, ale nie moze być całkiem malutki bo mam pięcioosobową rodzinę. Proszę podajcie koszt SSZ

----------


## fotohobby

200-220 tyś zł ekipami

----------


## namira

karolina, dom  w lilakach pasuje na działkę z wjazdem od południa,ma ładną bryłę,parter byłby okey,jak dla mnie salon trochę mały i łazienka bez okna,dlaczego wybrałaś dom z poddaszem i dachem czterospadowym - poddasze w takim domu to porażka,pełno skosów i same okna dachowe,ssz ok.200tys.

----------


## bowess

Mam podobne zdanie jak *fotohobby*. 200-220. Nieco skomplikowana bryła (dużo ścian nośnych - dużo fundamentów), duże przeszklenia, 11 okien połaciowych, łamany dach kopertowy, 3 kominy. Wszystko to było w wątku wymieniane jako klasyczne podrażacze.
Pokazany dom niestety nie jest niedrogi w budowie.

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Wydawało mi się,że jest to ładna bryła w miarę prosty dach, może macie racje że jest nie ekonomiczny. Rozmieszczenie w środku pomieszczeń nie bardzo pasuje mi, ale to można zmienić. Macie jakieś propozycje jak upchać pięć osób w niewielkim domu i żeby dom nie wyglądał jak stodoła. Nie podoba mi się jak na dachu jest dużo łamań i wiem że to dużo kosztuje. Dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## bowess

W wyszukiwarce zaznaczyłam domy jednorodzinne do 150m2 z czterema sypialniami - pokazało się ponad 3000 projektów. Teoretycznie każdy stosowny dla rodziny pięcioosobowej.  :smile: 
Jeżeli ma być ponad 140m użytkowej, garaż i do tego niestodołowy wygląd w typie pokazanego domu, to pół bańki łatwo pęknie.
Rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń musi Ci pasować na tyle, żeby ewentualnie ruszyć jedną czy dwie ściany działowe - przewracanie projektu "do góry nogami" daje zwykle kiepskie efekty zarówno wizualne jak i funkcjonalne.
Napisz od jakiej strony świata wjazd, czym będzie ogrzewany dom, czy ma być obowiązkowo garaż, czy te 5 osób to rodzice i trójka dzieci. Do tego podaj czy są jakieś założenia wynikające z planu zagospodarowania i choćby wstępny budżet na całość. Na takiej podstawie dopiero można pokazywać jakieś propozycje projektów.

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Masakra taki drogiii . No dobra to niech będzie dach prosty , około 150m2 z garażem, poddasze (działka 16ar) Koniecznie cztery sypialnie, salon kuchnia i dwie łazienki, pralnia, garderoba i spiżarnia nie wiem jakie ogrzewanie gazu tam nie ma. Doradzcie coś ekonomicznego. Muszę zmieścić się w 300 tys. Dam radę? te 300tys to z wykończeniem :yes:

----------


## dr_au

*karolinaciosaniec* - najprościej jest po prostu zmienić gusty estetyczne i wybudować duży dom zamiast małego. 

W tym przypadku koszt wynika z bardzo prostej sprawy - dom ma 213 m2 po podłodze. Masę metrów odchodzi na niefunkcjonalne poddasze i stąd relatywnie niewielka powierzchnia użytkowa (163 m2 z garażem). Na marginesie - przy czterospadowym dachu tego problemu nie rozwiążesz podnosząc ściankę kolankową, bo przez okna dachowe będziesz mogła co najwyżej niebo pooglądać. 

Dla porównania - mam uciążliwy plan zagospodarowania, który zmusza mnie do budowania domu z "niskim" poddaszem. Zgodnie z wymogami okap powinien się zaczynać 30 cm nad podłogą drugiej kondygnacji. I przy powierzchni całkowitej powierzchni domu MNIEJSZEJ niż dom w lilakach, tj. 209 m2 po podłodze, mam znacznie większą powierzchnię użytkową, bo około 192 m2 z garażem. 

Jeżeli szukasz projektu taniego w budowie, to w pierwszej kolejności szukaj projektu, w którym mało przestrzeni się marnuje, czy to na komunikację, czy to na skosy. Z produkcji Archonu dom z dużą ilością pokojów i znacznie tańszy w budowie, to dom w rododendronach w różnych odmianach. Dom jest tak popularny i jest w tylu wersjach (również stylizacyjnych), że łatwo można wybrać coś dla siebie, a przy okazji budować sprawdzony projekt.

Ostatnia sprawa - koszt SSO (stanu surowego otwartego), to 1/3 kosztów budowy, SSZ to jakieś 40% kosztów. W kosztorysach Archonu trzeba brać poprawkę, że są liczone z najtańszą wykończeniówką (czyli panele, płutki, drzwi itp. w jakości supermarketowej z najniższej półki). W praktyce nikt tak nie robi i na etap wykończeń trzeba by policzyć więcej.

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

*dr_au* - Masz rację. Obejrzałam te domy i przemyślałam. Z okien dachowych widać tylko niebo (choć czasami to zaleta). Nie pomyślałam, że ten dach zabiera tyle miejsca. Koszty też mnie przekonują. Te domy w rododendronach są nie złe, jeszcze w odpowiedniej stylizacji godne uwagi. Dziękuję za radę. A jakie ogrzewanie proponujesz? Na mojej działce nie ma gazu i raczej szybko nie będzie.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja też szukałem gotowca. Nawet  miałem kilka typów na 99% . Dziś rysuje mi się projekt indywidualny i przynajmniej wiem, że na wszystko będę miał wpływ. Chcę się zmieścić w 200 tys. i zamieszkać. Wybrałem prostą stodołę bez połaciówek. Za to w środku mam na 140 metrach trzy sypianie, gabinet, kuchnię, salon, pomieszczenie gospodarcze  i dwie łazienki. Tylko moja chata będzie za wsią więc nie musi być przepiękna i wysublimowana. Do tego obsadzę ją jeszcze drzewami (sad) i krzakami więc generalnie mi zwisa jak będzie wyglądać z zewnątrz.

Takie podejście znacznie upraszcza sprawę, chociaż wiem że nie każdy może sobie na nie pozwolić.

----------


## kedlaw0

Buduję Saloniki II Lipińskich z małymi zmianami. Dom pokryty blachodachówką Wenecja Bud Matu, okna 3 szybowe 0,5 U Schucco, 4 okna dachowe Fakro, ekipa. Stan surowy zamknięty 104 tys zł.

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

W tym projekcie Saloniki II Lipińskich z małymi zmianami to jaką masz powierzchnię użytkową? Moja działka jest za miastem też na wsi na niej starodrzew i to jej cały urok. Szukam domu taniego, wymyśliłam dach kopertowy bo taki wydawał mi się ładny, ale posłuchałam dobrych rad i rzeczywiście na poddasze nie bardzo nadaje się. Teraz szukam z prostym dachem, już wiem że jednak nie skorzystam z gotowca. Chyba, że ktoś doradzi mi jakiś super. Kasy nie wiele nie mogę szaleć. Napiszcie na czym można zaoszczędzić, ale tak żeby dom jednak wyglądał dobrze.

----------


## Rotan

> W tym projekcie Saloniki II Lipińskich z małymi zmianami to jaką masz powierzchnię użytkową? Moja działka jest za miastem też na wsi na niej starodrzew i to jej cały urok. Szukam domu taniego, wymyśliłam dach kopertowy bo taki wydawał mi się ładny, ale posłuchałam dobrych rad i rzeczywiście na poddasze nie bardzo nadaje się. Teraz szukam z prostym dachem, już wiem że jednak nie skorzystam z gotowca. Chyba, że ktoś doradzi mi jakiś super. Kasy nie wiele nie mogę szaleć. Napiszcie na czym można zaoszczędzić, ale tak żeby dom jednak wyglądał dobrze.


Dom powinien byc przede wszystkim wygodny. A sądząc po twoich wypowiedziach o kwocie, jaką chcesz przeznaczyć na budowę- powinien być energooszczędny.
Wszelkie pieniądze wsadzone w wygląd domu, są stracone. Kosztem wszelkich wykuszów, lukarn, skomplikowanych dachów, okien wielkopołaciwych, balkonów, solarów, ogrodów zimowych i basenów zainwestowac w lepsze ocieplenie i bezobsługowe żródło ciepła. Na tym radzę się skupić. Koszt 200tyś.zł dla domu ok 150-180m2 jest mżonką.

----------


## fotohobby

*karolinaciosaniec* pierwsze, zcczego bym zrezygnował, to garaż.
No, chyba, że Twój samochód jest ważniejszy od Twoich dzieci - bo przecież im nie zafundujesz  sypialni po 20m2. Zmiast garażu 10 m na pom gospodarcze.
Garaż zawsze możesz dokleić do domu później.
I tak będzie ciężko zmieścić się w 300tyś.
Ja założyłem sobie budżet 320tyś. 
Byłem bliski zakupu takiego projektu: http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Z79...idp,11772.html
(Swoją drogą, na takim programie funkcjonalnym powinnaś się oprzeć przy 5 osobach)

Ale zrezygnowałem - bo w tym budzecie, jaki założyłem trudno byłoby postawić ten dom, takim, jakim chciałbym go widzieć.
Postawiłem na mniejsza parterówkę, projekt indywidualny. Fakt - do stanu SSZ na materiałach nie żałowałem i wszystko zrobiłem ekipami.
Ze swojego wyboru jestem zadowolony, bo mając jedną kondygnację do wykończenia jakoś optymistyczniej się spoglada na ten etap  :smile:

----------


## kedlaw0

> W tym projekcie Saloniki II Lipińskich z małymi zmianami to jaką masz powierzchnię użytkową? Moja działka jest za miastem też na wsi na niej starodrzew i to jej cały urok. Szukam domu taniego, wymyśliłam dach kopertowy bo taki wydawał mi się ładny, ale posłuchałam dobrych rad i rzeczywiście na poddasze nie bardzo nadaje się. Teraz szukam z prostym dachem, już wiem że jednak nie skorzystam z gotowca. Chyba, że ktoś doradzi mi jakiś super. Kasy nie wiele nie mogę szaleć. Napiszcie na czym można zaoszczędzić, ale tak żeby dom jednak wyglądał dobrze.


Podniosłem ścianę kolankową o 2 pustaki, wstawilem drzwi do kotłowni z zewnątrz i parę mniejszych zmian. Użytkowej jest około 130 m2.

----------


## bowess

> Kasy nie wiele nie mogę szaleć. Napiszcie na czym można zaoszczędzić, ale tak żeby dom jednak wyglądał dobrze.


Dom na wizualce to nie to samo, co dom w realu. Od kiedy mieszkam w swoim domu, zdarza mi się słyszeć komentarze spacerowiczów (tak, tak - osiedle nowych domów jest popularnym celem spacerów  :wink:   ). Nasz dom jest zdecydowanie najprostszym i najskromniejszym architektonicznie budynkiem, a jednak bardzo często jest komplementowany. Co się podoba? A no to, że jest wykończony, ma tynk, podbitki, parapety, ogólnie wszystko, czego często brakuje budynkom sąsiednim. Jest już otoczony docelowymi rabatkami - są krzewy, drzewka, kwitną kwiaty, jest koszona trawa, od niedawna są ścieżki kostkowe. Ogólnie jest schludne otoczenie i sam budynek też wygląda schludnie. Przeciętny oglądacz widzi całokształt. Zdecydowanie wyżej oceni prosty dom, ale wykończony, z kwitnącymi pelargoniami, niż budynek, który miał świetne, "bogate" wizualki, a w naturze stoi zaciągnięty na szaro, w otoczeniu, które jest jeszcze raczej placem budowy niż ogrodem.

Według mnie, aby zmieścić się w założonym budżecie, powinnaś nieco zejść z metrażem. 150 metrów netto jest możliwe tylko w sytuacji sporych nakładów pracy własnej, a o tym nie wspominasz. Też jestem zdania, że na pierwszy ogień powinno pójść ucięcie garażu. Garaż można zbudować wówczas wcześniej niż dom, później, inną technologią, doklejony, wolnostojący, w miejscu, które już bywając regularnie na działce uznacie za najwygodniejsze.
Ponieważ jeszcze nie wiesz, czym miałby być ogrzewany dom, proponuję wybór większego pomieszczenia gospodarczego (w razie czego wejdzie kocioł z podajnikiem i zapas paliwa stałego, jeżeli będzie system grzewczy "czysty", to przestrzeń możesz wykorzystać dowolnie - zrobić z części garderobę, warsztacik, składzik, wstawić rowerek czy ławeczkę do ćwiczeń).
Na parterze część wspólna, sypialnia rodziców i wygodna dla nich łazienka, na poddaszu trzy pokoje i łazienka dla dzieci (nie proponuję dwóch łazienek na poddaszu, bo jednak koszt wykończenia dodatkowej łazienki przy napiętym budżecie może być zbyt obciążający). Bez balkoników, kombinacji, jak najprostszy obrys, prosty dach dwuspadowy, jak najmniej kominów.
Czy na przykład któryś z poniższych projektów byłby dla Ciebie akceptowalny?
http://z500.pl/projekt/675/Z162_v3.html tutaj ściany działowe pozwalają na przykład zamienić miejscami kuchnię i sypialnię na parterze, będzie taki częściej spotykany rozkład pomieszczeń.
http://z500.pl/projekt/653/Z92.html ten nie ma szafy w wiatrołapie, ale wstawiając typowe drzwi wejściowe uzyskasz trochę miejsca na wieszak na ścianie z prawej.
http://z500.pl/projekt/688/Z228.html ten ciekawy, ale po pierwsze może być już trochę za drogi, a po drugie na poddaszu zrobiłabym łazienkę i pralnię nad kotłownią, a pokój tam, gdzie teraz łazienki.

----------


## DEZET

Można zbudować tani dom, a żeby dobrze wyglądał- to właśnie, jak pisała bowess- otoczenie domu zrobi efekt. 5 osób umieścić nie jest łatwo,
Dobrze, że rezygnujesz z tego lilaka- jest na pewno wiele innych dużo lepszych (tańszych) domów. Określ sobie program domu, wtedy lepiej będzie wybrać z projektów. Dużo można zaoszczędzić na robociźnie, jednak nie piszesz czy to wchodzi w grę.

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

> Można zbudować tani dom, a żeby dobrze wyglądał- to właśnie, jak pisała bowess- otoczenie domu zrobi efekt. 5 osób umieścić nie jest łatwo,
> Dobrze, że rezygnujesz z tego lilaka- jest na pewno wiele innych dużo lepszych (tańszych) domów. Określ sobie program domu, wtedy lepiej będzie wybrać z projektów. Dużo można zaoszczędzić na robociźnie, jednak nie piszesz czy to wchodzi w grę.


To niesamowite jak zmieniła mi się wizja mojego domu, a to dzięki Waszym radom drodzy forumowicze. Mam w rodzinie budowlańców, ale wiem że oni z tego żyją więc nikt nikomu nic nie zrobi za darmo. Może jakiś rabacik będzie, ale nie mogę na to stawiać. Tak otoczenie domu też jest bardzo ważne, ale o to nie martwię się poświęcę na to każdą wolną chwilę. Uwielbiam pracę w ogrodzie, kwiaty i wszystko co zielone. Sama wszystko zaprojektuję i wykonam. Własnie o to chodzi, że szukam domu, który pozwoli za mój skromny budżet dopracować go. Wasze propozycje domów są bardzo ciekawe :yes:  Bardzo dziękuję

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Mądrego człowieka warto posłuchać, schodzę z metrażu, balkonów nie będzie, dwie łazienki, o garażu pomyślę jeszcze bo mam dwa samochody, pięć rowerów,opony na zmianę, narty i tysiąc gratów potrzebnych nie do wyrzucenia,gdzie ja to pomieszczę w tej chwili wynajmuję garaż :sad:  Duża rodzinka, a domek mi się kurczy :big grin:  ! Dziękuję za pomoc :wink:

----------


## ptok

Własnie tak masz całkowitą rację

----------


## CodeSnipper

Zawsze można wybudować jakąś wiatę garażową albo kupić zwykły blaszak w ostateczności  :wink:

----------


## bowess

Obserwuję, że ostatnimi czasy rośnie popularność wiat garażowych drewnianych. Opcji jest mnóstwo - same słupy i dach, jakaś ażurowa ścianka lub ścianki, pełna ściana od strony, z której najczęściej zawiewa, wiata z zamykanym schowkiem z boku lub z tyłu na sprzęt ogrodniczy czy co tam kto chce (rowery, opony), wiata z miejscem na ułożenie drewna do kominka (wypełnienie ścianki). Różności.
Takie wiaty są stawiane zwykle dość blisko wjazdu na posesję (nie trzeba dużo odśnieżać) - za bramą skręca się bezpośrednio pod wiatę. Fakt, że do domu nie ma bezpośredniego przejścia w cieple i suchości, ale widzę, że wiaty te faktycznie spełniają swoje przeznaczenie, a wielu sąsiadów mających garaż w bryle i tak zostawia auta na drodze przed domem, bo szybciej, wygodniej, z wjeżdżaniem do garażu za dużo kombinacji, w garażu jest tyle rzeczy, że samochód już się nie mieści.  :smile:

----------


## compi

Bo dobrze zaplanowany garaż, to nie tylko kwestia samochodu. Opony, kompresor, kosiarki, kosy, myjki, rowery, miotły, skrzynki, drabiny, jakiś stół warsztatowy, w końcu podstawowe narzędzia(dostępne na ścianie, a nie poupychane w zakamarkach) to wszystko daje nam garaż. Na samej prowadnicy pod stelaż bramy segmentowej już zrobiło mi się doskonałe miejsce na sporo rzeczy. Można oczywiście poprzestać na plandece, która również osłoni od słońca, deszczu lub śniegu, jednak budujemy dom, aby było nam wygodnie. Za 200 tysięcy może się to nie udać i kompromis jest konieczny. Czy stawianie wiaty przy frontowym ogrodzeniu jest takim rozwiązaniem? Wg mnie niekoniecznie, choćby ze względów estetycznych.

----------


## bowess

Nie wspominałabym o tym rozwiązaniu, gdyby było to szpecące, niefajne. Albo bym wspomniała od razu in minus. Wiaty, które widziałam wyglądały dobrze, były już otoczone zielenią (czasem młodą, ale zawsze). Fakt - znajdowały się na działkach dość sporych, szerokich od frontu. Nie kleiły się do płotów.

Dom za 200 to nie jest dom z opcją serwisu auta, warsztatu pana domu, przechowalni w cenie metra równej lub bliskiej części mieszkalnej. Takie metry, jeżeli są potrzebne, należy uzyskać taniej. Altana w ogrodzie, budyneczek w wersji tańszej, wspomniana wiata.

----------


## miloszenko

> Nie wspominałabym o tym rozwiązaniu, gdyby było to szpecące, niefajne. Albo bym wspomniała od razu in minus. Wiaty, które widziałam wyglądały dobrze, były już otoczone zielenią (czasem młodą, ale zawsze). Fakt - znajdowały się na działkach dość sporych, szerokich od frontu. Nie kleiły się do płotów.
> 
> Dom za 200 to nie jest dom z opcją serwisu auta, warsztatu pana domu, przechowalni w cenie metra równej lub bliskiej części mieszkalnej. Takie metry, jeżeli są potrzebne, należy uzyskać taniej. Altana w ogrodzie, budyneczek w wersji tańszej, wspomniana wiata.


Jak ktos ma 1 garaz to tak naprawde nie ma garazu, tylko graciarnie. Jak ktos chce parkowac auto a garaz ma na 1 auto, to z reguly albo wchodzi tam tylko samochod albo tylko graty.

Ja mam wiate o wymiarach 4x7 do tego schowek na narzedzia 1,5 x 4. Poki co do tego schowka da sie jeszcze wejsc  :big tongue: 

Wszystko (bez zadaszenia) kosztowalo ponizej 4 tys.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

> Nie wspominałabym o tym rozwiązaniu, gdyby było to szpecące, niefajne. Albo bym wspomniała od razu in minus. Wiaty, które widziałam wyglądały dobrze, były już otoczone zielenią (czasem młodą, ale zawsze). Fakt - znajdowały się na działkach dość sporych, szerokich od frontu. Nie kleiły się do płotów.
> 
> Dom za 200 to nie jest dom z opcją serwisu auta, warsztatu pana domu, przechowalni w cenie metra równej lub bliskiej części mieszkalnej. Takie metry, jeżeli są potrzebne, należy uzyskać taniej. Altana w ogrodzie, budyneczek w wersji tańszej, wspomniana wiata.


Jesteś pewna, że oddzielny budyneczek na rowery czy inne szpargały będzie wygodniejszy i tańszy w użytkowaniu? Pomimo że mam sporą kotłownię i garaż, brakuje mi czasem miejsca na drobiazgi. Przy domu, tym bardziej takim za niewielkie pieniądze, na pewno trzeba będzie wiele rzeczy wykonać samodzielnie. Gołymi rękami tego nie da się zrobić. Zacznie się kupowanie blaszaka, potem wiaty na auto, a potem zacznie brakować miejsca na zazwyczaj niedużej działce.  Metry garażu są wg mnie tanie. Nie ma konieczności kładzenia płytek, nawet tynków. Strop wylewany z pompy można łatwo wcześniej wyłożyć folią i mamy gładko, instalacja elektryczna to kilka punktów, brama zwykła uchylna i nawet w połowie nie zbliżymy się do powierzchni mieszkalnej. Jak jest miejsce to ok, ale dorzućmy boks na śmieci, ewentualnie jakąś drewutnię, wspomnianą wiatę, może domek narzędziowy i ciągi komunikacyjne między tymi elementami.

----------


## bowess

Nie podaję tu żadnych pewników. Wszystko jest kwestią policzenia i przemyślenia. Zdecydowane "nie" mówię takiemu pomysłowi, jak opisujesz na końcu postu - altanka, wiata, domek, blaszak, jeszcze ze dwie dobudówki jakieś. Najlepiej na małej działce.  :smile:  Blaszaka przecież można odsprzedać, lichą szopkę z czasów budowy rozebrać.

Osobny budynek zwykle jest mniej wygodny z tego względu, że przejście do niego w chłodniejszym półroczu wiąże się z jakimś przyodzianiem. Jeżeli chodzi natomiast o kwestie ogrodnicze, to nie ma żadnej różnicy - skoro wyszedłeś pracować w ogrodzie, to już obojętnie skąd wyjmiesz narzędzia.

Piszesz, że garażu budowanego wraz z domem wykańczać nie trzeba i tu oszczędność. Racja. Jednak stawiając garaż osobny masz lżejszą konstrukcję, więc oszczędność na fundamentach, grubości materiału na ściany, dociepleniu, konstrukcji i pokryciu dachu. No i też nie musisz go wykańczać "ozdobnie".  :smile: 
Minus - podatek od wolnostojącego garażu wyższy.
Myślę, że to jest raczej kwestia pewnego nastawienia, podejścia do tej kwestii. Jak dla kogoś garaż jest ważny, to ujmie metrów z sypialni czy kuchni, a garaż zrobi w bryle. Jak ktoś zakłada, że w życiu nie wyda więcej niż 10 tysięcy na budynek dla auta, to od razu odrzuca projekty z garażem i stawia wiatę, betoniaka, blaszaka.
Myśleć. Opcji jest wiele. Jak kasy skąpo, to można zbudować projekt, do którego garaż da się dostawić w takiej wersji, w jakiej pozwolą finanse - samą wiatę przypartą do ocieplonej ściany, murowaniec, może z dachem płaskim, może spadzistym, może nawet z tarasem na dachu.

----------


## miloszenko

Sprobojcie postawic garaz za 4 tys :smile:

----------


## anetina

> Jak ktos ma 1 garaz to tak naprawde nie ma garazu, tylko graciarnie. Jak ktos chce parkowac auto a garaz ma na 1 auto, to z reguly albo wchodzi tam tylko samochod albo tylko graty.
> 
> Ja mam wiate o wymiarach 4x7 do tego schowek na narzedzia 1,5 x 4. Poki co do tego schowka da sie jeszcze wejsc 
> 
> Wszystko (bez zadaszenia) kosztowalo ponizej 4 tys.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


przesadzasz  :smile: 
mam garaż na jedno auto i nie mam graciarni
no może inaczej - teraz nie parkuję tam - tzn. latem, więc chłopaki wstali swoje bryki  :smile:  rowery i motor  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Samoroby za 4 tysiaki coś na pewno wykombinują.  :big grin: 

Różnie to jest - są ludzie, co pojedynczy garaż w bryle zastawią różnościami raz dwa. Moi sąsiedzi przez garaż wożą opał do pieca, bo nie mają bezpośredniego wyjścia z kotłowni, więc auto też wstawiają raczej rzadko. Są i tacy, co się trzymają przeznaczenia pomieszczenia i auto faktycznie stoi w garażu.

----------


## compi

Jeśli komuś w rachunkach wychodzi, że nie stać go na garaż, nawet taki całkiem niewykończony z mojego opisu, to wcale nie znaczy, że bez tego typu pomieszczenia można będzie się obejść mieszkając w małym domu. Ludzie kupujący nawet małe mieszkanie w nowej kamienicy czy bloku, a niemający żadnej piwnicy lub garażu, mają zazwyczaj spory problem. Kończy się to permamentnym zapchaniem balkonów.

----------


## bowess

No ale to trochę nałożenie pojęcia garażu i pomieszczenia gospodarczego i ogólnie przestrzeni przeznaczonej na przechowywanie. W sumie dobrze, że wyszło w dyskusji, to sobie aktualnie budujący wylistują, co chcą przechowywać w domu.  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Ja postawiłem na wiatę, będącą przedłużeniem bryły budunku, przylegająca do ściany, na której znajdują się drzwi z pom gospodarczego.
Z wiatą schowek, jakieś 4x1,5m - myślę, że wraz z 10 m2 pom gospodarczym wystarczy  :wink:

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

> No ale to trochę nałożenie pojęcia garażu i pomieszczenia gospodarczego i ogólnie przestrzeni przeznaczonej na przechowywanie. W sumie dobrze, że wyszło w dyskusji, to sobie aktualnie budujący wylistują, co chcą przechowywać w domu.


Garaż  jednostanowiskowy też można dobrze zagospodarować tak aby zmieścił sią samochód i parę innych rzeczy czyli wieszaki na rowery na ścianie, na opony stojak, półki na ścianie na inne rzeczy. Wiem, postawienie go wraz z domem to dodatkowy koszt, ale nie zrezygnuję z niego u mnie musi być. A co myślicie o tym domu http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...rysowej-9.html jaki może być koszt SSZ? :sad:  duży?

----------


## Scarlet

Ten dom ma prawie 200 m powierzchni całkowitej ...

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

> Ten dom ma prawie 200 m powierzchni całkowitej ...


Oj nie ten dom wkleiłam chodziło mi o ten http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...ysowej-33.html a ten? Zamieszkam jak wydam na niego 300 tys? Dam radę? Z elewacją oczywiście :roll eyes:

----------


## dr_au

*karolinaciosaniec* - Powiedziałbym 160-180 za SSO + 20-30 tys okna. Pamiętaj, że to jakieś 40% kosztów. Inna sprawa, że projekt jest średni. Zwróć uwagę na:

- bardo małą wysokość parteru (255 cm to jest BARDZO nisko)
- brak miejsca na kotłownię na paliwo stałe. Na rzucie nie ma też wyrysowanych schodków pomiędzy garażem a domem (są na przekroju), które uniemożliwiają zrobienie tam np. garderoby. 
- problemy z komunikacją w strefie wejściowej (gdzie położyć płaszcze)
- kuchnia w tym układzie nie będzie działać.

----------


## fotohobby

> Oj nie ten dom wkleiłam chodziło mi o ten http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...ysowej-33.html a ten? Zamieszkam jak wydam na niego 300 tys? Dam radę? Z elewacją oczywiście


To nadal jest 180metrów po podłogach. Do zamieszkania możesz liczyć 2,5tyś za metr, ale to raczej bez tarasu, drewnianej elewacji i takowego płotka.

Łatwiej byłoby wybudować to:
http://z500.pl/projekt/201/Z226.html

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Znowu macie rację :jaw drop: . Nie mam co szukać gotowych projektów bo jakoś ich nie ogarniam.Zwracam uwagę  na ogólny zarys domu i tak mi wychodzi. Ale i tak cieszę,że tu do Was zaglądam bo jaśniej mam trochę w głowie, ale wciąż chodzę po omacku. :bash:

----------


## bowess

Przy założonym budżecie raczej nieco mniejszy metraż. 300k podzielone przez 2,5 daje 120 metrów po podłogach. A potrzebujesz wykończyć całość, bo pokoje dla dzieci muszą być.
Niekoniecznie rezygnuj z gotowców. Może akurat coś odpowiedniego trafisz. Pamiętaj o tym, że w takich projektach jak
http://z500.pl/projekt/200/Z225,kompaktowy-dom-z-poddaszem-uzytkowym-o-funkcjonalnym-wnetrzu/dane-ogolne.html
albo http://z500.pl/projekt/662/Z210_v1,wersja-projektu-z210-z-powiekszona-kotlownia/dane-ogolne.html
możesz zlecić doprojektowanie prostego garażu (bo warianty z garażem już nie są tak atrakcyjne - przynajmniej moim zdaniem) połączonego z domem przez kotłownię.

----------


## bowess

> - bardo małą wysokość parteru (255 cm to jest BARDZO nisko)


Mam znajomych, którzy w projekcie parterówki (zaznaczam, że dużej, salon ma ponad 40m2) mieli oryginalnie 2,8m. Zrobili parę swoich zmian i ogólnie na gotowo wyszło im bodaj 2,48. Pomieszczenia pomimo sporej wielkości wydają się ciasne, cały czas kątem oka się widzi ten sufit. No ale jak spytałam, czy nie chcieli trochę wyższych pomieszczeń niż w mieszkaniu, to ze szczerym zdziwieniem zapytali "a po co?".  :smile:

----------


## ojojoj

> Masakra taki drogiii . No dobra to niech będzie dach prosty , około 150m2 z garażem, poddasze (działka 16ar) Koniecznie cztery sypialnie, salon kuchnia i dwie łazienki, pralnia, garderoba i spiżarnia nie wiem jakie ogrzewanie gazu tam nie ma. Doradzcie coś ekonomicznego. Muszę zmieścić się w 300 tys. Dam radę? te 300tys to z wykończeniem


nowość od "dom dla ciebie" :
- 4 sypialnie są
- salon i kuchnia są
- 2 łazienki też są
- pralnia, może być w gospodarczym, jeśli ogrzewanie nie brudzące
- garderoba - każdy ma swoją szafę w pokoju, a wiatrołap ma osobną zabudowę,
- można nieznacznie poszerzyć dom od strony kuchni i garażu, to może i wyczaruje się spiżarnię, a jak nie, to półka na słoiki zmieści się w poszerzonym garażu, natomiast dodatkowe miejsce pomiędzy kuchnią i salonem będzie robić za jadalnię

http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...aczek,589.html

----------


## bowess

Jak parterówka z czterema sypialniami no i tania, to prostym gotowcem jest Dom przy Bukowej 5 i Dom przy Bukowej 6 (z garażem i kotłownią na paliwo stałe). W Bączku niezbyt podoba mi się ten wykusz mieszczący prawie połowę pokoju. Ogólnie za dużo daszków, jednak trzeba przyznać, że program użytkowy niezły.

I jeszcze z innej beczki. Wizualki Bączka sprawiły, że lekko mi szczęka opadła. Czegóż tu nie ma. Prywatne latarnie, panna na rowerze, auto wystające z garażu. No i punkt skupiający uwagę, czyli oczko a może nawet fontanna z ptaszkiem - u konkurencji jeszcze nie widziałam tego typu przyozdobników. No i ogródek - kolejne oczko wodne - tym razem z łódeczkami i labrador (to chyba teraz obowiązujący model psa) na jednym z pasiastych siedzisk. Czad.  :big grin: 
To tak pół żartem, pół serio, bo teraz to wszystkie pracownie prześcigają się w tym, żeby wizualka chwyciła klienta za serce i kieszeń.

----------


## dr_au

> Mam znajomych, którzy w projekcie parterówki (zaznaczam, że dużej, salon ma ponad 40m2) mieli oryginalnie 2,8m. Zrobili parę swoich zmian i ogólnie na gotowo wyszło im bodaj 2,48. Pomieszczenia pomimo sporej wielkości wydają się ciasne, cały czas kątem oka się widzi ten sufit. No ale jak spytałam, czy nie chcieli trochę wyższych pomieszczeń niż w mieszkaniu, to ze szczerym zdziwieniem zapytali "a po co?".


Niby wszystko jest kwestią gustu, ale [tu miało trafić nieprzystojne porównanie]. 2,5 to o ile pamiętam minimalna wysokość pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na stały pobyt ludzi. Inna sprawa, że wiele hamerykańskich domów jest relatywnie niskich. Moim zdaniem dołożenie tych 20 cm na wysokość znacząco podnosi poczucie przestrzeni, a kosztuje tyle co nic (również w kosztach utrzymania).

----------


## dr_au

> To nadal jest 180metrów po podłogach. Do zamieszkania możesz liczyć 2,5tyś za metr, ale to raczej bez tarasu, drewnianej elewacji i takowego płotka.
> [...]


Jeżeli dobrze liczę, a jak na razie założenia budżetowe raczej mi się sprawdzają, u mnie powinno wyjść jakieś 2,5 za m2 na gotowo z paroma luksusami. Ale:

- nie liczę w tym papierologii, mediów i zagospodarowania działki (już na to sporo kasy poszło).
- dom był projektowany metodą "coś za coś". Czyli jeżeli w jednym przyszalałem, to znajdywało to odbicie w czym innym (np. skomplikowana bryła jest "okupiona" bardzo prostym dachem, skoro zdecydowałem się na duże przeszklenia i aluminiowe okna, to nie robię już rolet itp.).
- dom jest średniej wielkości, a jak wiadomo wraz z metrażem średnia cena za m2 spada.

----------


## fotohobby

Tylko, że do SSZ stal, to stal, a beton to beton - tu wiele sie nie zaoszczędzi, ani nie przekroczy założeń - o ile były rzetelnie wykonane.
Może okna i rolety mogą  nie wpisać sie w planowany budżet.

Póżniej pomiędzy baterią, a baterią, płytką, a płytką, może być przepaść... Wystarczy chwila slabości, a płotka już nie ma...

----------


## dr_au

*karolinaciosaniec* - przyjmij bardzo prostą kalkulację ceny za m2 po podłodze:

- 850 zł SSO
- 1950 zł stan "deweloperski"
- 2500 zł stan do wprowadzenia się.

To są ceny brutto (względnie "brutto", gdyż jak wiadomo VAT w budowlance słabo się przyjął), powtarzające się na forum i z mojej dosyć skrupulatnej analizy cudzych kosztorysów i Od razu mówię, że utrzymanie tych cen nie jest wcale łatwe i wymaga pewnej zaradności i dyscypliny. Jeżeli zaliczysz po drodze jakąś kosztowną wpadkę lub dwie, albo nie umiesz w sklepie z łasienkami utrzymać portfela na wodzy z 2500 zł za m2 może się bardzo łatwo zrobić 3500 zł. 

Tę cenę można obniżyć na dwa sposoby:

- specjalnie projektując dom, żeby był tani w budowie i wykończeniu. Nie chodzi tu o po prostu prosty dom, co o pójście w stronę ekstremy budowlanej  :wink: . Czyli poszukiwanie niestandardowych rozwiązań obniżających koszty. Takie podejście wymaga naprawdę dużo pracy koncepcyjnej i z reguły projektu indywidualnego. Ponadto wymaga bardzo dużej dyscypliny i pomysłowości w urządzaniu wnętrz i poszukiwania tanich rozwiązań (ale nie marketowych) - np. zostawienia kawałka nieotynkowanej betonowej ściany, użycia do wykończenia takich materiałów jak płyta OSB, ograniczenia płytkowania w łazience tylko do wnęki prysznicowej itp. Na forum znam przynajmniej dwa dzienniki budowy z takim podejściem. Jeden to dziennik bury_kocur, drugi już niestety nie pamiętam (pamiętam, że dom był z pełnym piętrem, miał drewniany strop i samoróbkę elektrycznego podgrzewacza wody). Sądząc z doświadczeń forumowiczów można na tym urwać maksymalnie jakieś 500 zł za m2, ale wymaga to działki, która ma odpowiednie wymogi planistyczne (np. pozwala na budowę domu z pełnym piętrem). 
- wykonując część prac samemu. Najwięcej do urwania jest przy wykończeniówce. Można przyjąć założenie, że wykonując wszystkie roboty z zakresu miękkiej wykończeniówki typu kładzenie płytek, paneli, montaż zabudowy, można urwać jakieś 150-200 zł. Podobną kwotę można urwać na "grubszej" wykończeniówce, np rozprowadzeniu instalacji, zrobieniu suchych tynków i ociepleniu dachu itp. Możesz poszukać dziennika budowy kubaman, gdzie pod koniec są szczegółowe wyliczenia ile w ten sposób zaoszczędził (sporo).

Są tacy, którym się udało wybudować dom jeszcze taniej, ale zrobili to praktycznie własnymi rękami (np. netbet - poszukaj dziennika)

Robiąc rachunek sumienia (z czego mogę zrezygnować, co mogę zrobić samemu) możesz ustalić, na ile cię stać. A jeżeli 300 tys jest nieprzekraczalną kwotą, to stać cię maksymalnie na ~120 m2 po podłodze przy założeniu budowania ekipami, ~150 po podłodze przy dosyć dużym wkładzie własnej pracy lub mocno niestandardowym podejściu (to drugie prawdopodobnie będzie dla Ciebie trudne).

Ten metraż trzeba najbardziej ekonomicznie wykorzystać. Jak to zrobić, to zależy od tego, na co pozwala u Ciebie plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego. Przy tym budżecie prawdopodobnie najbardziej ekonomiczny byłby u ciebie niewielki dom z pełnym piętrem. Np. coś takiego powinno być osiągalne przy niewielkim nakładzie własnej pracy:

http://z500.pl/projekt/Zx24,wspolcze...z-w-bryle.html

----------


## dr_au

> Tylko, że do SSZ stal, to stal, a beton to beton - tu wiele sie nie zaoszczędzi, ani nie przekroczy założeń - o ile były rzetelnie wykonane.
> Może okna i rolety mogą  nie wpisać sie w planowany budżet.
> 
> Póżniej pomiędzy baterią, a baterią, płytką, a płytką, może być przepaść... Wystarczy chwila slabości, a płotka już nie ma...


Niestety jest. Wszystko jest kwestią długości ścian nośnych i stopnia skomplikowania domu (a także warunków gruntowych i masywności fundamentów). Na SSO poszło mi około 120 m3 betonu różnej klasy (wejdzie jeszcze 10-12 kubików) i 8,5 tony stali. Normalnie można zużyć 1/3 tego przy budowie domu podobnej wielkości

----------


## ojojoj

projekt *bączek* to pierwszy z brzegu, który znalazłam wg wymagań *karolinaciosaniec* , żeby pokazać, że można szukać również w parterówkach i na dodatek jeszcze mniej przekombinowanych, co pokazała *bowess*  :smile: 

drugi z brzegu dom piękny i prosty, ale może już za duży, co do kosztów niech wypowiedzą się bardziej zaawansowani , ale też może godny uwagi ?

http://projekty.wm.com.pl/projekty-d...-wm11-jaskolka

----------


## bowess

> Niby wszystko jest kwestią gustu, ale [tu miało trafić nieprzystojne porównanie]. 2,5 to o ile pamiętam minimalna wysokość pomieszczeń przeznaczonych na stały pobyt ludzi. Inna sprawa, że wiele hamerykańskich domów jest relatywnie niskich. Moim zdaniem dołożenie tych 20 cm na wysokość znacząco podnosi poczucie przestrzeni, a kosztuje tyle co nic (również w kosztach utrzymania).


I w amerykańskich i w brytyjskich i w polskich (kostki z lat '70, wysokie partery z piwnicami adaptowanymi przez lud na pomieszczenia mieszkalne).
Ten podany przeze mnie przykład jest też a propos wprowadzania zmian do projektu. "A miało być tak pięknie." Niby sobie wszytko policzyli (zmieniali strop w projekcie i przy okazji uznali, że ujmą jednego pustaka). Przyszła ekipa, podwiesiła sufit i było ok, tylko że jeszcze trzeba było coś położyć na podłogę. I się przepisowe 2,5 poszło ... gonić.  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Niestety jest. Wszystko jest kwestią długości ścian nośnych i stopnia skomplikowania domu (a także warunków gruntowych i masywności fundamentów). Na SSO poszło mi około 120 m3 betonu różnej klasy (wejdzie jeszcze 10-12 kubików) i 8,5 tony stali. Normalnie można zużyć 1/3 tego przy budowie domu podobnej wielkości


No - to jest oczywistością, żeby przy ograniczonych środkch nie szukać projektu skomplikowanego, 
Lecz chodziło mi  o to, że do SSZ łatwiej trzymać się kosztorysu, pokusy pojawiają się później.

----------


## dr_au

> No - to jest oczywistością, żeby przy ograniczonych środkch nie szukać projektu skomplikowanego, 
> Lecz chodziło mi  o to, że do SSZ łatwiej trzymać się kosztorysu, pokusy pojawiają się później.


Bo ja wiem... Dachówka, kominy (i obróbki kominów), okna dachowe, nieprawdopodobna mnogość okien, materiały izolacyjne, ba... nawet piasek do zasypki może być tańszy lub droższy. I to wszystko jeszcze podlane sosem "przecież buduje Pan dla siebie", "na materiałach nie warto oszczędzać" itp. A że jedna czy druga dachówka tak czy owak przeżyje inwestora, a zysk z cieplejszych okien dachowych wyniesie 200 zł rocznie przy zwiększeniu kosztów o 5 tys, to już inna inszość. 

Innymi słowy budowa od samego początku jest serią pokus. Ponadto większość wykonawców i dystrybutorów ma dwie ceny swoich produktów: "dla frajera" i "normalną". Jeżeli więc nie zachowasz rozsądku, to i na SSZ popłyniesz.

----------


## DEZET

Nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez garażu. Mam też postawioną altanę 2x3m służącą na początku jako zaplecze budowy. Mój garaż w bryle wyniesie ok. 15tys.zł. Liczyłem czy zamiast dachu 2-spadowego taniej wyszedłby taras i... nie wyszedł. Koszty SSZ to ok.150k za 152m2 zabudowy i wszystkie ściany działowe. Czyli wyszło mniej więcej tyle za m2, ile liczył dr_au za SSO, ale... tu widać różnicę w wykonaniu "tymi ręcami". Budynek miał być prosty, żebym nie musiał korzystać z ekip- były tylko 2: od murów i stawiacze wiązarów.
Dom trzeba "obedrzeć" z ozdobników, które mają za zadanie sprzedać projekt. Układ funkcjonalny dla nas i zgodny z WZ jest najważniejszy.

----------


## namira

Garaż w bryle domu - nie
kominek z płaszczem wodnym  - nie
parterówka - nie 
z pu i dachem czterospadowym - nie,ale to moje wybory,inni nie wyobrażają sobie bez tego domu,nie wybierajmy domu dla kogoś,bo nie znamy jego potrzeb,upodobań,stylu życia.Trzeba zawęzić pole poszukiwań,określić program użytkowy domu,parterowy czy z poddaszem,wielkość salonu i poszczególnych pomieszczeń,kuchnia od frontu czy z tyłu,kotłownia pod paliwo stałe czy malutka itp.Proponuję pozwiedzać okoliczne budowy,odwiedzić nowo wybudowanych znajomych,rodzinę,obejrzeć różne typy domów,to ułatwi właściwy wybór,ja przynajmniej tak robiłam,mając już wybrany projekt znalazłam w okolicy taki sam dom już wybudowany,mili właściciele oprowadzili nas po całym domu,podpatrzyłam u nich parę rzeczy ale z paru zrezygnowałam,mieszkam ponad rok i jest pięknie.

----------


## elektryk84

Witam wszystkich na forum, to mój pierwszy post  :smile: 




> *karolinaciosaniec* - przyjmij bardzo prostą kalkulację ceny za m2 po podłodze:
> 
> - 850 zł SSO
> - 1950 zł stan "deweloperski"
> - 2500 zł stan do wprowadzenia się.


Czy "po podłodze" to chodzi o powierzchnię zabudowy czy powierzchnię netto?

Ile przy takiej kalkulacji trzeba na wprowadzenie się do tego domku?
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...v,2369,0,0.htm

----------


## bowess

W Twoim przypadku liczysz użytkową + powierzchnię kotłowni. Taras i podest frontowy możesz zrobić kostkowy, drewniany - w każdym razie załóżmy, że to będzie z puli innej (na otoczenie domu), bo do wprowadzenia nie jest niezbędne.
Według mnie bez własnej robocizny i bez specjalnego oszczędzania pod klucz do 240 tysięcy. Według wskazówek *dr_au*, czyli trochę targowania, szukania tańszych rozwiązań, polowania na promocje, realne jest zamknięcie w 200 i może nawet w tym się zmieszczą taras i podest. A z własną robocizną można jeszcze zejść z kosztów.

----------


## misza116

Sam mam wyrobioną opinię na poniższy temat i nie lubię takich pytań na forum, ale jest tu wiele osób z dużo większym doświadczeniem, więc zaryzykuję i zapytam:

to jest projekt:
http://z500.pl/projekt/Z71,latwy-i-t...a-dzialke.html

Budowa takiego domu, i wykończony tylko parter. Materiały - bez szaleństw, ma być oszczędnie, nie znaczy najtaniej, średnia półka. Jak oceniacie mniej więcej koszt przedsięwzięcia. Budowany raczej przez ekipy, ale napewno nei powierzony w całości jednej firmie.

Jeśli ktoś chce pisać  "za mały, po co taki w ogóle stawiać, jak to wykończony tylko parter" - to może udać, że mojego pytania tu nie ma i podyskutować na inne tematy  :wink:  Wybaczcie - doświadczenia forumowe  :wink:

----------


## _artur_

w 200 się zmieścisz raczej bez problemu, myślę że przy niewielkim nakładzie pracy z Twojej strony (bo instalacjie w takim domku są proste do zrobienia) to i za 160 byś się zmieścił.. bez szaleństw ale chyba dałoby radę..

----------


## bury_kocur

Myślę podobnie - instalacje wyglądają na proste, wszystko nieskomplikowane w budowie. Ja bym dała radę zbudować to za jeszcze mniej, za 150 bym się wprowadziła do tego domu z wykończonym kompletnie parterem i schodami, ale przy dużym nakładzie pracy własnej. Niemniej realnie licząc, 200 będzie bezpieczną kwotą.

Zobaczcie co znalazłam:
http://ladnydom.pl/budowa/1,106568,1...zasy.html?as=1

_Zamiast określenia "mały dom", lepiej powiedzieć: "dom szyty na miarę". Brzmi ładniej, a znaczy prawie to samo. Bo czyż zdrowy rozsądek nie podpowiada, by dom był w sam raz na potrzeby mieszkańców, bez zbędnego rozbuchania powierzchni która później zarasta pajęczynami? Czyli, by po prostu był odpowiednio mały?_ (początek artykułu)
Czyż nie święte słowa? i jakże stosowne w tym wątku  :smile:

----------


## misza116

Dzięki za odpowiedzi  :smile: 
A słowa święte, bawi mnie, jak ktoś mi opowiada jaki straszny dyskomfort będę miał w 3 osoby w domku 76m  :wink:  Najczęściej dumni posiadacze 60 metrów w bloku  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Moim zdaniem deweloperski całości może się udać zamknąć w 150k. Zależnie od detali (rodzaj pokrycia dachu, warunki gruntowe, instalacja grzewcza, lokalny rynek materiałów i usług) - wydaje mi się, że można jeszcze zejść z 10, 20k. Wykończenie parteru do tego. To mi najtrudniej oszacować, bo można pomalować i położyć tanią podłogę, a meble zabrać z dotyczasowego miejsca zamieszkania, a można "wypasić". Czyli od 10 do 40 tysięcy.  :smile:

----------


## misza116

Co do wykończenia parteru - jest szansa, że odpadnie koszt robocizny, lub uda się go znacznie zredukować  :wink:  A materiały - ma być oszczędnie, ale z pomysłem, na przykład surowy beton na ścianie ładnie wkomponowany w całość też mi się bardzo podoba, a pare groszy może zostać w kieszeni. 

Póki co patrzę więc optymistycznie, ale nie chcę popaść w hurra optymizm bo będzie katastrofa finansowo budowlana  :smile:

----------


## namira

misza116,jest na forum wątek budujących Z71,dlaczego ich nie zapytasz,oni wiedzą jak to w praktyce wygląda,jak masz szczegółowy kosztorys budowy i się go trzymasz,to żadnej katastrofy nie będzie,
i sorry ale  76 m w domu z poddaszem to gorzej niż 60m w bloku,bo tam wszystko jest na jednym poziomie,a tutaj skosy i pokój 7 m

----------


## elektryk84

> W Twoim przypadku liczysz użytkową + powierzchnię kotłowni. Taras i podest frontowy możesz zrobić kostkowy, drewniany - w każdym razie załóżmy, że to będzie z puli innej (na otoczenie domu), bo do wprowadzenia nie jest niezbędne.
> Według mnie bez własnej robocizny i bez specjalnego oszczędzania pod klucz do 240 tysięcy. Według wskazówek *dr_au*, czyli trochę targowania, szukania tańszych rozwiązań, polowania na promocje, realne jest zamknięcie w 200 i może nawet w tym się zmieszczą taras i podest. A z własną robocizną można jeszcze zejść z kosztów.


Czy w tych cenach założone jest również wyposażenie mieszkania?  :smile: 

Na dzień dzisiejszy nasze fundusze to 210 tyś, niestety nie mamy jeszcze działki, na którą trzeba liczyć 30-40 tyś. Więc pozostaje nam 170 tyś i chcemy za wszelką cenę uniknąć kredytu. Plan jest taki, żeby wybudować dom i wykończyć na początek pomieszczenia niezbędne do zamieszkania, więc salon musiałby pełnić również w pierwszym etapie rolę sypialni. W ten sposób można by odłożyć w czasie wykończenie dwóch sypialni. Podpowiedzcie jaka byłaby kwota wykończenia dwóch sypialni (9,7 m2 i 9,8 m2) i ich umeblowania? Aktualnie wynajmujemy mieszkanie, więc po przeprowadzeniu się do własnych czterech kątów fundusze przeznaczone na wynajem można by było inwestować w wykończenie domu.

Jeżeli chodzi o robociznę to w grę nie wchodzą żadne firmy, liczę na pomoc znajomego i kogoś z rodziny, ale wiadomo za darmo robić nie będą. Instalację elektryczną zrobiłbym sam, a pozostałe z pomocą kolegi. Wiec tak naprawdę to byłaby metoda systemem pół-gospodarczym.  :smile: 

Nie chciałbym się znaleźć w takiej sytuacji, że kończą mi się fundusze, a tu nadal trzeba wynajmować bo dom jeszcze nie gotowy.

----------


## misza116

Tak, ale oprócz tego kawał ogrodu i pomieszczenia dodatkowe, dzięki którym nie trzymasz wielu rzeczy w domu. O braku sąsiada z każdej strony nie wspomnę. Ale to nei dyskusja o wyższości 76m domu nad mieszkaniem czy odwrotnie, to zaznaczyłem na wstępie  :smile: . Nie znalazłem takiego wątku,  jeśli możesz podrzuć linka.

----------


## malgonia2

Witam i serdecznie dziękuję za wszystkie podpowiedzi związane z budową domu-są naprawdę cenne.Mam pytnie: czy jest szansa wybudować któryś z tych dwóch domków za 200 tyś?http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Corte/od...5,2706.Proszę o wszystkie uwagi,które pomogą mi w podjęciu decyzji.

----------


## malgonia2

drugi domek to http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...2dbe5fb15,2706

----------


## bury_kocur

Na pierwszy rzut oka, Pod lipką będzie tańszy niż Corte - głównie ze względu na dach. Corte ma też trochę bardziej porozrzucane instalacje. Choć z kolei w Lipce niepotrzebne jest moim zdaniem aż takie poddasze - chyba że to dla Was zaleta. Oba da się moim zdaniem wybudować do 200 tys.

----------


## namira

Proszę oto link : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ia-STUDIO-Z500

----------


## bowess

Moim faworytem, choć nie bez pewnych modyfikacji jest projekt pod lipką.
W Corte cenę podbija konstrukcja dachu z dodatkowymi zadaszeniami wejścia i tarasu. Corte ma lekki strop, ale trudno mi powiedzieć, jakiego rzędu to będzie oszczędność na takim niewielkim domku.
Pod lipką ma jak dla mnie bardziej poręczny rozkład. Podoba mi się umiejscowienie pomieszczenia gospodarczego, które może być jednocześnie poręczną spiżarenką i schowkiem na akcesoria do sprzątania.
A - pod lipką ma projekt praktycznie bliźniaczy, Ricardo, z jeszcze większymi przeszkleniami. I tu do sedna. Aby zmieścić się w założonym budżecie, zdecydowałabym się na zmniejszenie przeszkleń, zwłaszcza tych, które nie będą południowe. Tak, aby w salonie było jedno większe przeszklenie z wyjściem na taras i jedno okno doświetlające przy stole jadalnym (ale nie aż takie duże i nie do samej podłogi, bo i tak stanie tu stół i krzesła).
Czym byłby ogrzewany dom? Będzie gaz. Przy tej wielkości wchodzi w grę również prąd i wspomaganie kominkiem.

----------


## malgonia2

Tak naprawdę nie zależy nam na poddaszu,ponieważ domek chcemy zbudować tylko dla siebie,jesteśmy już emerytami i na jesień życia chcielibyśmy mieć wszystko na parterze,chodzenie po schodach(w chwili obecnej na trzecie piętro!) nas męczy.Serdecznie dziękuję za każdą radę i poradę.A może jakieś inne propozycje? W prawdzie interesuje nas domek do 80m2 i w miarę jak najwygodniejszy.Ponadto żeby nie przekroczył kosztów budowy 200 tys.

----------


## malgonia2

Proszę mi podpowiedzieć o jakich zmianach Pan myśli w domku pod lipką? Chętnie przyjmę i rozważę każdą podpowiedź. Jesteśmy na etapie szukania projektu i prawdę mowiąc jest ich tak duzo,ze trudno się zdecydować.Do tej pory te dwa domki najbardziej spoobaly się nam pod każdym względem.Podzielam zdanie co do okna w jadalni-też tak uważam,że jest niepotrzebne takie duże...Może jeszcze jakieś podpowiedzi?

----------


## misza116

> Proszę oto link : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ia-STUDIO-Z500


 Dziękuję bardzo  :smile:

----------


## bowess

> Proszę mi podpowiedzieć o jakich zmianach Pan myśli w domku pod lipką? Chętnie przyjmę i rozważę każdą podpowiedź. Jesteśmy na etapie szukania projektu i prawdę mowiąc jest ich tak duzo,ze trudno się zdecydować.Do tej pory te dwa domki najbardziej spoobaly się nam pod każdym względem.Podzielam zdanie co do okna w jadalni-też tak uważam,że jest niepotrzebne takie duże...Może jeszcze jakieś podpowiedzi?


Miałam na myśli (jestem kobietą - nick może mylący  :big grin:  ) tylko korektę przeszkleń i ewentualnie sprawdzenie kosztu tradycyjnej więźby + strop (drewniany, ciężki - do zdecydowania) i kosztu wiązarów i podwieszanego sufitu - no i potem wybranie, co taniej.

----------


## malgonia2

No tak- nick potrafi zmylić-przepraszam...A na jaki strop by się Pani zdecydowała?

----------


## malgonia2

Jeszcze jedno- co do ogrzewania myslimy o gazowym i  wspomagane kominkiem. Tak naprawdę wolałabym żeby nie wspomagać kominkiem,ponieważ bardzo się brudzi takim dogrzewaniem, ale chyba nie ma innej opcji w tak małym domku...Zbyt małe pomieszczenie gospodarcze nie pozwala na wstawienie kotła-a może jest jeszcze jakieś inne rozwiązanie?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja zrobiłem tak: wziąłem projekt który najbardziej byl bliski temu co chcemy (po przejrzeniu pierdyliona stron z projektami), narysowałem go w sweethome 3d, potem "wstawiłem" te meble które mamy aby mieć jakieś rozeznanie co do przestrzeni i poprzestawiałem nieco ściany. To wysłałem do projektanta i mam już uzgodnioną koncepcję  :smile:  Projekt na dniach sie będzie rysował  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Jeszcze jedno- co do ogrzewania myslimy o gazowym i  wspomagane kominkiem. Tak naprawdę wolałabym żeby nie wspomagać kominkiem,ponieważ bardzo się brudzi takim dogrzewaniem, ale chyba nie ma innej opcji w tak małym domku...Zbyt małe pomieszczenie gospodarcze nie pozwala na wstawienie kotła-a może jest jeszcze jakieś inne rozwiązanie?


A dlaczego ten gaz ma być jeszcze czymś wspomagany ?

----------


## malgonia2

Myślę,że ze względu na ceny gazu obawiam się,ze mogą być wyższe

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja mam większy dom, 120m2, i mając gaz na działce, zdecydowałam się grzać tylko w ten sposób. Pierwszy sezon grzewczy przed nami, więc na temat kosztów się nie wypowiem - ale mam nadzieję, że mając 100% podłogówki i piec kondensacyjny, nie będziemy umierać na zawał otwierając koperty z gazowni  :wink:  A jestem z gruntu nastawiona na taniość w budowie i eksploatacji  :smile:  
Kominka w ogóle nie mamy - trzeba mieć gdzie składować opał, obsługiwać toto, same schody. Jak ktoś lubi klimat, jaki daje kominek - to pewnie, ale tylko w celach grzewczych to bez sensu raczej.

----------


## DEZET

> Jeszcze jedno- co do ogrzewania myslimy o gazowym i  wspomagane kominkiem. Tak naprawdę wolałabym żeby nie wspomagać kominkiem,ponieważ bardzo się brudzi takim dogrzewaniem, ale chyba nie ma innej opcji w tak małym domku...Zbyt małe pomieszczenie gospodarcze nie pozwala na wstawienie kotła-a może jest jeszcze jakieś inne rozwiązanie?


 Na starość wiadomo, pieniędzy mniej, ale dobrze ocieplony domek pozwoli uniknąć wysokich kosztów ogrzewania. Ceny będą rosły, drewna również, a przygotowanie go również kosztuje nie tylko kasę lecz i siły. Koszt najmniejszego kominka i reszty do domku o pow.~ 80m2 trzeba liczyć min.10tys. zł. A jeśli nie będzie często odpalany, to szkoda kasy. 
Wracając do "Lipki"- zauważyłem, że ma niespotykaną wysokość parteru- 2,83cm. Można to spokojnie zmniejszyć do 2,6-2,7m.
Na początku budowy myślałem o kominku z płaszczem, potem jednak zdecydowałem się z powrotem na gaz- ze względu na komfort użytkowania.

----------


## dr_au

Broń Boże nie obniżać. Będzie klaustrofobicznie i zepsuje sie wygląd domu.

----------


## sllaw72

Witam.
A taki domek http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...ej-2.html,jest możliwość postawienia go za ok. 140k, bo tyle jest średnio podawane w kalkulacji?

----------


## gabrycha 2211

Piszę posta w tym temacie bo jestem bardzo zainteresowana  wszystkim co wiąże się z budowaniem z gliny.

Jęli ktoś próbował - proszę o info

----------


## gorbag

> Piszę posta w tym temacie bo jestem bardzo zainteresowana  wszystkim co wiąże się z budowaniem z gliny.
> 
> Jęli ktoś próbował - proszę o info


Nie wiem czy to odpowiedni temat. Technologia nie ma wielkiego wpływu na cenę. Można budować bardzo tanio również z gliny - Niemcy w jednej z ekowiosek wybudowali przyzwoity dom kosztem 10.000EUR, z tym że materiały wydobywali sami lokalnie, a drewno, stolarka itd. wszystko było z odzysku. Nakład pracy (niewycenionej) był ogromny. Nawet bale cięli wzdłuż wyłącznie ręczną piłą moja-twoja.

Pierwszy w Polsce legalny dom z kostek gliny i słomy wybudowano w Lubli. Inwestor oceniał, że koszt był porównywalny z innymi technologiami. Podobne były doświadczenia z ubitej gliny w okolicach Krakowa.

Orientowałem się w temacie, jak coś to pytaj.

----------


## bowess

*malgonia2* jeżeli chodzi o strop, to nie mam tak na 100% optymalnej odpowiedzi. Sami ze względu na cenę (bo mieliśmy własną robociznę) wybraliśmy monolit, ale też dom mamy z poddaszem użytkowym. W mojej okolicy wiązary są znacznie droższe od tradycyjnej więźby, ale wielu forumowiczów miało na nie dobrą cenę i na takie rozwiązanie się decydowali. 
Jeżeli cięższy strop, to do monolitu nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń (i prawdopodobnie byłby najtańszy, warunkiem jest znalezienie ekipy, która zrobi i nie zedrze jak za zboże). Jeżeli lekki, to po prostu musisz dowiedzieć się lokalnie o ceny drewna w postaci belek stropowych i więźby oraz w postaci wiązarów. Może się jeszcze wypowie ktoś, kto robi lekki strop albo wiązary - są w wątku tacy budujący.

Grzanie gazem będzie ok. System bezobsługowy to duży komfort i wygoda. Dodatkowe źródło ciepła - moim zdaniem dlaczego nie. *DEZET* pisze o 10 tysiącach, ale myślę, że można taniej. Cena Schiedla do kominka jest poniżej 2 tysięcy, inni producenci oferują podobne systemy w okolicach tysiąca. Pod lipką ma razem przewody kotłowniane i kominkowe, więc koszt dodatkowej robocizny i wykończenie jednego większego komina będzie niewielki. Ładny piec wolnostojący to koszt 2000-2500. W żadne kombinacje z rozprowadzaniem ciepłego powietrza bym się nie bawiła - część dzienna się łatwo dogrzeje, otwarte drzwi do sypialni i też trochę ciepła doleci. U siebie rozpalam w kominku przede wszystkim, gdy trafi się zimny dzień poza sezonem grzewczym. Tej zimy dopalałam niewiele, ale fajnie czasem wieczorem, przy jakimś fajnym filmie dać sobie takim skoncentrowanym ciepłem po kościach.  :smile:

----------


## bowess

*elektryk84* - w domu moim, w domu *Kwitko* można było zamieszkać po wydaniu 150 tysięcy. Byłabym na Twoim miejscu dobrej myśli, no chyba, że masz bardzo kosztowny gust w wykończeniówce.  :smile:

----------


## bowess

> Witam.
> A taki domek http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-domow/projekt-dom-przy-topolowej-2.html,jest możliwość postawienia go za ok. 140k, bo tyle jest średnio podawane w kalkulacji?


Z vat-em 156,66k bez instalacji. Bardzo realistyczny kosztorys. Myślę, że można by jeszcze nieco zaoszczędzić wybierając materiały w lepszych cenach.

----------


## elektryk84

> *elektryk84* - w domu moim, w domu *Kwitko* można było zamieszkać po wydaniu 150 tysięcy. Byłabym na Twoim miejscu dobrej myśli, no chyba, że masz bardzo kosztowny gust w wykończeniówce.


Jakbyśmy mieli  kosztowny gust to chyba teraz nie dysponowalibyśmy jakimikolwiek oszczędnościami.  :smile:  Myślę, że podczas takiej inwestycji z okrojoną ilością gotówki zdrowy rozsądek będzie miał jeszcze silniejsze działanie. Chcemy zbudować dla siebie i to na co nas będzie stać, a nie na pokaz.  :smile:  Wychowałem się w niespełna 40-metrowym mieszkaniu w bloku, a były czasy, że razem z narzeczoną nie pozabijaliśmy się w 27-metrowej kawalerce  :smile:  więc myślę, że Lilie i piwonie - wariant V o powierzchni 71,6 m2 plus własna przestrzeń wokół domu to będzie dla nas kosmiczna powierzchnia nawet biorąc pod uwagę nowego członka rodziny.  :smile:

----------


## malutka181

Witam,
jak myślicie jaki jest realny koszt budowy tego projektu:
http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...wo_stale/0/856
co zmienić, żeby zmniejszyć koszty budowy?

----------


## fotohobby

> Myślę,że ze względu na ceny gazu obawiam się,ze mogą być wyższe


Te  8tysięcy zł zamiast na kominek zainwestuj w ocieplenie (chyba, ze kominek i tak musi być dla klimatu).
Przy dobrze ocieplonym, niewielkim domu podwyżki nie będą specjalnie bolały.

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Kocham Was! Czyli jak znajdę  taki 120m2 dom, posłucham waszych rad mam szanse za 300 tys. zamieszkać w nim :yes:  Nie będzie lipy? Nie będę szaleć, ma być prosto i fumkcjonalnie.

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Nowe słowo fumkcjonalnie :jaw drop:

----------


## DEZET

> Te  8tysięcy zł zamiast na kominek zainwestuj w ocieplenie (chyba, ze kominek i tak musi być dla klimatu).
> Przy dobrze ocieplonym, niewielkim domu podwyżki nie będą specjalnie bolały.


Bowess pisze o kosztach materiałów, ktoś ten komin i kominek musi postawić. Nie każdemu pasuje ładny piec zamiast kominka. 
I jestem tego samego zdania co fotohobby  :wink:

----------


## _artur_

> Kocham Was! Czyli jak znajdę  taki 120m2 dom, posłucham waszych rad mam szanse za 300 tys. zamieszkać w nim Nie będzie lipy? Nie będę szaleć, ma być prosto i fumkcjonalnie.


ja w tej chwili w SSZ plus instalacja wodna (własnymi rekami, plus sporo elektryki - też sam zrobię, materiał mam kupiony) wyszło jakieś 160 tysięcy - jest dachówka ceramiczna, okna 3 szybowe, płyta fundamentowa,  projekt prosty typu stodoła, w tej chwili wygląda tak:





Zamierzam się wprowadzić za maksymalnie 100 tysięcy  :wink: 
całość 111m2 użytkowej plus całe puste poddasze..

----------


## malutka181

> ja w tej chwili w SSZ plus instalacja wodna (własnymi rekami, plus sporo elektryki - też sam zrobię, materiał mam kupiony) wyszło jakieś 160 tysięcy - jest dachówka ceramiczna, okna 3 szybowe, płyta fundamentowa,  projekt prosty typu stodoła, w tej chwili wygląda tak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zamierzam się wprowadzić za maksymalnie 100 tysięcy 
> całość 111m2 użytkowej plus całe puste poddasze..


A co to za projekt?

----------


## _artur_

indywidualny.. dach dwuspadowy wymusiły warunki zabudowy, potem oglądnęliśmy mnóstwo projektów i stanęło na indywidualnym - koszty zakupu plus adaptacji były dosyć zbliżone do ceny indywidualnego.. 
plan jest taki:

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

_artur_  - Ej zaszalełeś z tą dachówką ceramiczną. Jeszcze ładna elewacja i zagodpodarujesz ładnie działkę. Będzie pięknie. Gratuluję :roll eyes:

----------


## dr_au

*karolinaciosaniec* - pokrycie dachu dachówką niekoniecznie musi oznaczać jakieś wielkie szaleństwo lub może wręcz wyjść cenowo porównywalnie z innymi pokryciami. Wszystko zależy od uwarunkowań. No i oczywiście prostszy dach jest tańszy.

----------


## bury_kocur

Z moich doświadczeń - pokrycie dachu blachą jest jednak tańsze, jeśli nie na materiale (ceny są porównywalne do dachówki), to na więźbie. Pod blachę może być o wiele lżejsza. Przykładowo - u mnie dach dwuspadowy, 120m2, więźba niecałe 4m3 drewna, bo od początku projektowana pod małe obciążenie.

----------


## _artur_

Co do dachówki to się zgodzę - metr dachówki 30 zł, obróbki itp. to już kosztuje, można faktycznie na więźbie sporo oszczędzić, u mnie strop jest drewniany więc drewna sporo było, chyba muszę dziennik założyć bo porozrzucane mam wszystko po różnych wątkach..

----------


## gorbag

> Z moich doświadczeń - pokrycie dachu blachą jest jednak tańsze, jeśli nie na materiale (ceny są porównywalne do dachówki), to na więźbie. Pod blachę może być o wiele lżejsza.


Różnie bywa w różnych sytuacjach. 
W przypadku moich wiązarów liczonych pod blachę i pod dachówkę, różnica to było 3cm w szerokości pasa krokwi, co dawało różnicę raptem 500 zł netto na całym dachu.
Jak porównywałem moją tanią dachówkę ceramiczną z Ruukki Finera, która akurat mi się podobała, to cena była bardzo zbliżona, jeśli nawet nie drożej za blachę.
Różnica może być oczywiście w koszcie robocizny. Prosty dach z blachy robi się szybko i lekko.

----------


## malgonia2

Jak dobrze,że istnieje takie forum....Jestem ,,podbudowana'' i  zadowolona z każdej WASZEJ rady-wszystko wezmę pod uwagę.Najważniejsze jest to,że mogę się zmieścić w kwocie 200 tyś...Jeszcze nie wiemy który domek wybierzemy.Mężowi,synowi i synowej bardziej podoba się  Corte - ja jestem  za Lipką.Mąż jest bardziej za Corte, bo uważa,ze będzie można z łatwością dobudować w przyszłości garaż- do Lipki byłoby już nieco trudniej.Ja z kolei myślę,że dobudowując garaż-domek straci urok-być może się mylę,ale chcielibyśmy poznać i rozważyć Wasze zdania.  Prosimy Was o pomoc w tej kwestii  Będę dalej śledzić wszystko o czym piszecie....Serdecznie dziękuję.

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

No tak wiem, że może być nie wielka różnica na bardzo prostym dachu, ale nawet niewielką różnicę dodamy do następnych różnic  miedzy materiałami a tu :ohmy:  trzeba liczyć każy grosz i z tego mamy oszczędności na coś innego.

----------


## porucznikzbik

w zasadzie można wybudować ....... :no: zależy gdzie? z czego? jak? itp. :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Jak dobrze,że istnieje takie forum....Jestem ,,podbudowana'' i  zadowolona z każdej WASZEJ rady-wszystko wezmę pod uwagę.Najważniejsze jest to,że mogę się zmieścić w kwocie 200 tyś...Jeszcze nie wiemy który domek wybierzemy.Mężowi,synowi i synowej bardziej podoba się  Corte - ja jestem  za Lipką.Mąż jest bardziej za Corte, bo uważa,ze będzie można z łatwością dobudować w przyszłości garaż- do Lipki byłoby już nieco trudniej.Ja z kolei myślę,że dobudowując garaż-domek straci urok-być może się mylę,ale chcielibyśmy poznać i rozważyć Wasze zdania.  Prosimy Was o pomoc w tej kwestii  Będę dalej śledzić wszystko o czym piszecie....Serdecznie dziękuję.


Trudne pytanie, bo jednemu garaż potrzebny (jak mnie), innym nie lub wystarczy wiata. Mając ograniczone finanse do tych 200k, chyba bym nie kombinował i budował dom dla siebie, nie dla auta. A może jeśli już koniecznie myślicie o garażu- postawić wolno-stojący, lecz to inne koszty. Może też być tak, że przyzwyczaicie się do domu bez garażu :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

Moim zdaniem przy małym budżecie nie można traktować garażu jako priorytetu (chyba że ktoś kocha swój samochód tak jak innych członków rodziny  :big grin: ). Można dobudować później wolnostojący, dokleić do domu lub zrobić po prostu wiatę, jak piszą tu przedmówcy. Dom najpierw, garaż w miarę sił i środków.

A co do doklejania do Lipki lub Corte - myślę, że Lipka zniosłaby to o wiele lepiej wizualnie. Corte zbrzydnie bez dwóch zdań w mgnieniu oka. A stawką tak naprawdę jest tylko okno w łazience, poza tym łatwość taka sama.

----------


## combo

*KarolaTom* chyba pracuje dla mkk-budownictwo bo w każdym Swoim poście wspomina coś o tej "super firmie"

----------


## maciek_michal

Dom do 200 tyś... Ciężka kwestia, ale myślę, że wykonalne. Tylko w trakcie budowy tyle rzeczy może się wydarzyć. Wszystko w kosztach ładnie wyliczone tylko nie wiadomo kiedy coś wyskoczy.

----------


## DEZET

Bo tu nie może być wyskoków- ściśle trzymać się założeń, które są dla takiego domu i da się.

----------


## kroni

ja mam garaż poza bryłą,wychodzę do niego z kotłowni a jest on z osb i kosteczka na podłodze.chyba nie całe1500 mnie to wyniosło .w bryle byłoby mocno droższe no i szkoda miejsca.

----------


## Zielony ogród

w kwestii wciąż powracającej dyskusji z garażem-bez garażu: raczej wszyscy zgadzają się z tym, że wybudowanie murowanego przyzwoitego garażu w bryle czy poza nią kosztuje od 30 tys. w górę, i to często mocno w górę. budowałam 4 lata temu chałupkę bez garażu oczywiście, bo miałam tylko te 200 i parę tysięcy i liczyć umiem, wiadomo było, że nie wystarczy. ale mąż chciał oczywiście garaż, więc jest możliwość dobudowy kosztem okna od łazienki. mamy wyprowadzony tam prąd, jest miejsce, nawet bezpiecznik w skrzynce i kable zwinięte w kłębek na poddaszu nazywają się "garaż".
no i teraz, po czterech latach, dzięki temu że mamy taki mały tani domek jesteśmy w zasadzie umeblowani, wyposażeni, otoczenie domu prawie zrobione, na wakacje wyjeżdżamy nawet dwa razy w roku  i jest trochę  wolnej kasy. do wyboru: wystarczy na dobudowanie porządnego garażu lub na zmianę samochodu na nowy/prawie nowy (teraz jeżdżę 10-letnim). jest to słowo *LUB*, bo ilość kasy ograniczona i bez widoków na rozmnożenie.
zgadnijcie, co wybraliśmy.

----------


## Zielony ogród

jeszcze jedna uwaga mi się nasunęła: ta tęsknota za garażem chyba rodzi się u ludzi z miasta wiecznie walczących o miejsce parkingowe. na wsi nikt się tym nie przejmuje, samochody stawia się gdziekolwiek, byle było wygodniej wjechać i wyjechać. sprawę szronu i śniegu załatwia jakiekolwiek zadaszenie, takich dni w roku jest stosunkowo niewiele, zbyt mało, by robić sobie tak poważne koszty.
a kwestia dbania o samochód - to chyba już zupełny przeżytek, chyba zwrot w ogłoszeniu sprzedaży samochodu "garażowany" odszedł do lamusa. samochody są tanie i nikt złamanego grosza nie dołoży za słowo "garażowany"

----------


## _artur_

> ja mam garaż poza bryłą,wychodzę do niego z kotłowni a jest on z osb i kosteczka na podłodze.chyba nie całe1500 mnie to wyniosło .w bryle byłoby mocno droższe no i szkoda miejsca.


?? garaż z OSB? możesz coś bliżej napisać.. po jednym sezonie okaże się że lepiej z desek szopę zbić..

----------


## compi

Jeśli macie budować garaż tylko dla samochodu to faktycznie wiata lub pokrowiec będą lepszym wyjściem : ).

----------


## 12michal

> ja mam garaż poza bryłą,wychodzę do niego z kotłowni a jest on z osb i kosteczka na podłodze.chyba nie całe1500 mnie to wyniosło .w bryle byłoby mocno droższe no i szkoda miejsca.


Napisz coś więcej, masz jakieś zdjęcie ? Jest brama ?
Też zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem

----------


## m&m0123

> ...a kwestia dbania o samochód - to chyba już zupełny przeżytek...


No chyba ze w gre wchodza motocykle  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> No chyba ze w gre wchodza motocykle


o tak, z tym jest problem......ale mąż nie chce też sprzedać motocykla, żeby zdobyć pieniądze na garaż. motocykielek stoi latem pod wiatą, a zimą wyjeżdża na wakacje.

----------


## DEZET

Garaż z płyty osb. Po roku, max dwóch będzie wyglądał szaro i mimo, że to niby materiał wodoodporny, zacznie pęcznieć i się rozłazić.Bez dodatkowego zabezpieczenia będzie wyglądał, jak stuletnia szopa. Lepiej kupić tani garaż blaszany, który można jeszcze potem sprzedać, jak się znudzi, a z osb tylko do spalenia.

----------


## Zielony ogród

wystarczy wrzucić w wyszukiwarke grafiki hasło "wiata" i pomysłów są setki, pierwsza lepsza która mi wpadła w oko to 1450 zł

nie podobają mi się takie wiaty niby-garaże z zabudowanymi bokami z płyt czy desek - to już trąca szopą (jak to się u nas mówi "dziadostwem"). ale takie daszki na 4-8 słupkach to już raczej wygląda na architekturę ogrodową, jak da się jakieś pnącza, strzyżone ścianki z iglaków to nawet śniegu nie nawieje, a wygląda estetycznie i upiększa ogród jako akcent pionowy dzielący przestrzeń.. uwierzcie praktykowi - od trzech zim tak przechowuję samochód i pod dachem się nie szroni. w sumie nie wiem, dlaczego...?

----------


## _artur_

no można też blaszaka okleić styropianem, zaciągnąć klejem i też będzie..

----------


## 12michal

> Garaż z płyty osb. Po roku, max dwóch będzie wyglądał szaro i mimo, że to niby materiał wodoodporny, zacznie pęcznieć i się rozłazić.Bez dodatkowego zabezpieczenia będzie wyglądał, jak stuletnia szopa. Lepiej kupić tani garaż blaszany, który można jeszcze potem sprzedać, jak się znudzi, a z osb tylko do spalenia.


Ja myślałem żeby taki garaż z osb pociągnąć folią w płynie lub inną hydroizolacją, właśnie po to żeby uniknąć przypadku o którym piszesz.
Dodatkowo na to styropian, siatka, klej i np tynk akrylowy.. wyglądałby jak murowany heh

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Ja myślałem żeby taki garaż z osb pociągnąć folią w płynie lub inną hydroizolacją, właśnie po to żeby uniknąć przypadku o którym piszesz.
> Dodatkowo na to styropian, siatka, klej i np tynk akrylowy.. wyglądałby jak murowany heh



i kosztowałby jak murowany......osb plus folia w płynie wyjdzie tyle co i jakieś bloczki. a w takim styropianie towarzystwo myszy gwarantowane.


albo człowieka stać na garaż i buduje porządny, albo ma 2-4 tysiące i buduje ładną wiatę pasującą do domu i ogrodu, albo nie ma wolnej kasy i samochód stoi pod chmurką na miejscu parkingowym, jak większość jego braci. zazwyczaj wszelkie inne kombinacje prowadzą do zeszpecenia otoczenia domu.

----------


## bury_kocur

Mój będzie stał pod chmurką - nawet nie ma miejsca na żadną wiatę na działce, nie wspominając o garażu. Ale całe życie od nowego tak stoi, więc co mu za różnica?  :big grin:  Dom budowałam z myślą o poprawie warunków mieszkaniowych rodziny, a samochód do rodziny* nie należy*, osobnej sypialni nie musi dostać.

----------


## Zielony ogród

pod własną chmurką i tak mu będzie lepiej niż pod miejską :smile: 
ja czasami parkuje dokładnie pod drzwiami domu, tak że mam dwa metry do drzwi samochodu - to jest wygoda (lenistwo). a w mieście czasami kilkaset metrów trzeba było przejść...rano, jak człowiek leci do pracy na ostatnia chwilę

----------


## namira

myślę podobnie jak Zielony Ogród i bury_kocur,dziwię się jak ktoś mając ograniczony budżet stawia garaż w bryle,większy dla auta  niż salon dla siebie i jeszcze twierdzi,że jest to niezbędne,otóż nie jest,ale niektórzy bardziej dbają o auto,niż o własne zdrowie,
ja również jak Z O jestem wygodna i stawiam auto blisko domu,bo tak mi pasuje,a samochód to tylko rzecz,no ale każdy wybiera dla siebie,tylko nie da rady wybudować domu i garażu za 200tys.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jak znam siebie, swoja rodzine i nasze potrzeby to gdybysmy mieli duzy 2 stanowiskowy garaz to by sie w nim w zyciu zaden samochod nie zmiescil  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Gdybyśmy z mężem mieli "fulkasy" to prawdopodobnie zrobilibyśmy osobny  budynek garażowy na 3 - 4 samochody, albo wielki garaż w przyziemiu czy  piwnicy. Zakładam przy tym, że mielibyśmy wówczas również  proporcjonalnie więcej warte samochody.  :smile: 

Sprawa niby oczywista - budować tak, jak cię stać. A jednak dookoła widać spory procent inwestycji nieudanych - budynków niedokończonych, czasem już podniszczonych. Nie jest źle, jeśli zamieszkałych, gorzej gdy stojących od kilku lat jako SSO lub SSZ.
Przy budowaniu domu niektórzy jakoś tak tracą zdolność realnej oceny sytuacji. Rozmawiałam niedawno ze znajomym, który pod wrażeniem naszego domu chciał się dowiedzieć trochę o budowie, kosztach - czy jego też byłoby stać. No i niby wymieniłam wszystkie wielokrotnie powtarzane również na forum zasady budowy taniego domu, w kontekście naszej budowy zaznaczyłam, ile pracy własnej włożyliśmy. Znajomy stwierdził, że byłoby go w takim razie stać na 90-100m2 całości, że pasowałby mu taki domek mały, prosty, on za dużo nie potrzebuje. Zasugerowałam, że raczej tańsza parterówka w tym metrażu, no chyba, że działka będzie malutka. No i kontynuujemy wymianę opinii w temacie i znajomy zaczyna mówić, co on by chciał z rozwiązań w tym swoim domu. Możecie wierzyć lub nie, ale powymieniał elementy programu, który ciężko byłoby na 180m2 zmieścić, a do tego balkon i dużą lukarnę. Poczułam, że moje mówienie było w próżnię.  :big tongue:  Powiedziałam tylko, że w takim razie jeszcze musi trochę poodkładać albo zwiększyć zdolność kredytową i tym optymistycznym akcentem zakończyliśmy.  :smile: 

A propos garaży wypełnionych różnymi rzeczami występ Carlina "Stuff". Oglądam czasem, żeby się zmotywować do zrobienia porządków i wywalenia niektórych "przydasi", które jakoś dziwnym trafem nie chciały się do niczego przydać.  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

[QUOTE=bowess;6082888]
..................
A propos garaży wypełnionych różnymi rzeczami występ Carlina "Stuff". Oglądam czasem, żeby się zmotywować do zrobienia porządków i wywalenia niektórych "przydasi", które jakoś dziwnym trafem nie chciały się do niczego przydać.  :big grin: [/QUOT


się zgadza............................ :wink: 
metr kwadratowy domu kosztuje 2 tysiące, a tymczasem my wywalamy te dwa tysiące po to, żeby tam schować coś za 100 zł, co się przyda raz albo i wcale w życiu................przydałoby się koszty magazynowania policzyć. miejsca paletowe kosztują.......wbrew pozorom nas zwykłych ludzi też.

----------


## kroni

> ?? garaż z OSB? możesz coś bliżej napisać.. po jednym sezonie okaże się że lepiej z desek szopę zbić..


dlaczego nie?ważne żeby styczności nie miało osb bezpośrednio z wodą na krawędziach i jest ok.ja podmurowałem na 2 cegły,osb jeszcze dodatkowo w wąski profil do k.g. pianka i tyle.3 rok stoi i wszystko gra.na dachu płyta falista -bitumiczna.tanio i funkcjonalnie.

----------


## kroni

> Napisz coś więcej, masz jakieś zdjęcie ? Jest brama ?
> Też zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem


pewnie że jest brama.mam 2wie podobne szopy,jedna ma drzwi z osb a druga z boazerii .zdjęcia potem dodam.

----------


## Maroko1991

Witam drodzy forumowicze.
Na początku powiem, pisałem już kiedyś w tym wątku, ale wtedy temat domu to była czysta ciekawość... Teraz marzenia zaczynają nabierać tempa :smile:  Także moje poprzednie posty można pominąć.
Czy moglibyście ocenić ten projekt: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/albatros   ?
Przeczytałem naprawdę wiele na temat kształtu domu, wielkości i wielospadowym dachu itd itp.
Chciałbym znać Waszą opinię, czy albatrosa można wybudować do 240 - 250 tyś z możliwością zamieszkania na dole (poddasze do późniejszego wykończenia)?

----------


## DEZET

Ciekaw jestem tego garażu z osb  :wink:

----------


## patrick99

Witajcie!
tak czytam od kilku dni i czytam i wciąż nie wiem czy uda mi się zamknąć w kosztach...
od początku...
nie mam cieśnienia na "szybka i tanią" budowę domu ponieważ obecnie jestem zadowolony z wynajmowanego mieszkanka za stosunkowo normalne pieniądze jednak to tylko 30m2!!! 
mieszkam od roku z dziewczyną i powoli zaczynamy rozglądać się za kupnem działki w odległości 20-25km od Poznania. 
średnie nasze dochody to 4,500zł NETTO i jakieś 50tyś oszczędności... 
Marzy nam się niewielki domek(80m2 - max 90m2) w prostej bryle bez udziwnień bez garażu ( tylko z wiatą na samochód).

w przyszłości na pewno pojawi się dziecko ale raczej jedno chyba, że nasza sytuacja finansowa się poprawi to wtedy może zdecydujemy się na dwójkę ale przez najbliższe 4 lata chciałbym poświęcić na znalezienie działki i wybudowanie domu.
Zastanawiam się czy kwota kredytu w wysokości 230tyś zł + wspomniane oszczędności pozwolą na spełnienie tych warunków? (działka jak najmniejsza - byle by zmieścił się domek i kawałek ogrodu  :smile:  chodzi o WSZYSTKIE KOSZTY. - damy radę? - większość zleciłbym firmie bo sam sporo pacuje i nie ma wujków murarzy, elektryków itp. 

nie mamy wygórowanych wymagań i nie chcemy porywać się z motyką na słońce - chcemy tylko spełnić nasze marzenia o swoim domku...jak większość tutaj  :wink: 

pozdrawiam.

----------


## kroni

dobra.mam już pewien etap za sobą,ściany,dach,okna będą we wtorek.czyli można by zże SSO,  dom o powierzchni całkowitej 179m2 wyniósł mnie 97 tyś na dzień dzisiejszy wliczając okna których jeszcze na zdjęciach nie ma.wszystko robiły lokalne ekipy ale ekipa od dachu ma u mnie mistrza i chętnie podzielę się namiarami do nich .dzięki temu stać mnię,i to zrobię,na ocieplenie natryskowe które wyniesie mnie tylko 1tyś,więcej od własnej pracy a efekt jest w 5 godzin.oto pare fotek.

----------


## bowess

*Patrick99* moim zdaniem uda się, pod warunkiem, że działkę kupisz za oszczędności i media będą w drodze - tak, że za przyłącza zapłacisz ryczałtowe kwoty.
Oczywiście domek odpowiednio prosty i może bliżej 80 niż 90m2.
Ceny działek z rynku wtórnego możesz zobaczyć w serwisach ogłoszeniowych i aukcyjnych, ale namierz też pasujące Ci gminy i odwiedź ich strony BIP - może robią przetargi na działki (zwykle korzystniejsze ceny i czysta sytuacja prawna).

----------


## kroni

co do szopy typu garaż to daję zdjęcia dobudówki która będzie garażem ,koszt 2tyś.
Załącznik 206642Załącznik 206643Załącznik 206644

----------


## bowess

*kroni* ładny wynik finansowy. Masz ten sam model dachówki co ja?  :smile: 

Załączników nie widać niestety.

----------


## DEZET

Maroko1991- ten dom ma 191m2, Moim zdaniem za 250 tys. bez pracy własnej nie uda się. Zobacz, że kosztorys opiewa na ok. 300k. To nie jest tani dom do budowania.

Patrick99 -Nie wiem jak u Was w regionie chodzą działki, ale minimum pewnie jakieś 70-80k za 10000m2. Czyli na dom zostanie Ci...200k?!
Szansa jest ale musi to być dobrze wybrany funkcjonalny, prosty projekt domu, chyba lepiej parterówka. Macie czas dozbierać kasy, poszukać fajnej i niedrogiej działki. Teraz jest chwilowy zastój na rynku nieruchomości, nie wiadomo jak długo i czy ceny działek spadną- loteria :wink: 
Na pewno takiej kasy nie wystarczy NA WSZYSTKO: meble, otoczenie domu, super ogrodzenie. Dużo pójdzie na robociznę.

----------


## bury_kocur

> Witam drodzy forumowicze.
> Na początku powiem, pisałem już kiedyś w tym wątku, ale wtedy temat domu to była czysta ciekawość... Teraz marzenia zaczynają nabierać tempa Także moje poprzednie posty można pominąć.
> Czy moglibyście ocenić ten projekt: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/albatros   ?
> Przeczytałem naprawdę wiele na temat kształtu domu, wielkości i wielospadowym dachu itd itp.
> Chciałbym znać Waszą opinię, czy albatrosa można wybudować do 240 - 250 tyś z możliwością zamieszkania na dole (poddasze do późniejszego wykończenia)?


Myślę, że ten dom wcale nie jest taki tani w budowie i mimo wrodzonego optymizmu, wątpię, czy uda się zejść z kosztów podanych na stronie. Tam jest wiele drogich i trudniejszych wykonawczo niż przy typowym prostym domu elementów - kawałek płaskiego dachu, ten podcień wejściowy, dużo okien połaciowych, lukarna, kominy porozwalane po całym domu i dachu, to samo z wodą... W ogóle ładny i efektowny dom, ale raczej nie dla kogoś, kto musi naprawdę kontrolować wydatki.

----------


## Maroko1991

> Myślę, że ten dom wcale nie jest taki tani w budowie i mimo wrodzonego optymizmu, wątpię, czy uda się zejść z kosztów podanych na stronie. Tam jest wiele drogich i trudniejszych wykonawczo niż przy typowym prostym domu elementów - kawałek płaskiego dachu, ten podcień wejściowy, dużo okien połaciowych, lukarna, kominy porozwalane po całym domu i dachu, to samo z wodą... W ogóle ładny i efektowny dom, ale raczej nie dla kogoś, kto musi naprawdę kontrolować wydatki.


Dorzucę info o zlikwidowaniu kominka a co za tym idzie komina?

A jaka kwota według Was powinna wystarczyć na taki domek (bez kominka) do zamieszkania na dole? 
I na czym jeszcze mógłbym zaoszczędzić?

----------


## bowess

Okolice Poznania nie są aż tak drogie. Jeżeli działka może być nieduża, to w tych 50 tysiącach może nawet przyłącza się uda zrobić.

*Maroko1991* Albatros ma trochę ponad 150m2 po podłogach i parę kombinacji konstrukcyjnych. Jedyna szansa na zamieszkanie w tej kwocie to huk własnej robocizny. Z ekipami nie ma szans.

Jak potanić? Znaleźć projekt bez zbędnej i według mnie nieładnej lukarny, z mniejszą liczbą okien połaciowych, bez betonowych zadaszeń (jak już, to lekka konstrukcja). Dobrze, żeby ściany nośne były mniej kombinowane, najlepiej jakaś jedna w poprzek domu.

A koszt Albatrosa do zamieszkania na parterze uważam, że minimum 280k. Choć jeżeli poddasze by miało być do deweloperskiego (nie tylko ocieplenie połaci, ale też instalacje i regipsy), to na pewno przekroczy 300k.

----------


## patrick99

spora działka, myślałem żeby to była bardziej wielkość 600m2  :smile: 
po wstępnym rozeznaniu na działkę musze wydać +/- 60 tys. zł już z uzbrojeniem. 
domek mały parterowy albo z użytkowym poddaszem o takich rzeczach jak meble AGD nie myślę - mam kilka fajnych dojść do AGD (pracuje w tej branży). 
w najgorszym wypadku kredyt wezmę 250tyś (liczę się z takim) to już powinno być lepiej? 

uściślając - kwota 250tyś kredytu + 50 tyś środków własnych musi wystarczyć na działkę + wykończony dom - nie mówimy tutaj o ogrodzi albo wypasionym ogrodzeniu -zwykła siatka.

----------


## patrick99

> *Patrick99* moim zdaniem uda się, pod warunkiem, że działkę kupisz za oszczędności i media będą w drodze - tak, że za przyłącza zapłacisz ryczałtowe kwoty.
> Oczywiście domek odpowiednio prosty i może bliżej 80 niż 90m2.
> Ceny działek z rynku wtórnego możesz zobaczyć w serwisach ogłoszeniowych i aukcyjnych, ale namierz też pasujące Ci gminy i odwiedź ich strony BIP - może robią przetargi na działki (zwykle korzystniejsze ceny i czysta sytuacja prawna).


nie słyszałem wcześniej o BIP - możesz powiedzieć coś więcej? :big grin: 
działki sprzedaje chłopak, który u mnie pracuje w okolicach Niepruszewa - jak najbardziej odpowiada mi ta lokalizacja ze względu na fajny dojazd do Poznania oraz bliskość do miejsca pracy. - aczkolwiek wiadomo, że przez te 2/3 lata sporo może się pozmieniać

----------


## DEZET

> Dorzucę info o zlikwidowaniu kominka a co za tym idzie komina?
> 
> A jaka kwota według Was powinna wystarczyć na taki domek (bez kominka) do zamieszkania na dole? 
> I na czym jeszcze mógłbym zaoszczędzić?


Kominek z robocizną( i kominem) to ok. 10tys. i tylko tyle "urwiesz" z kosztów. Podrażacze wymienili przedmówcy.

----------


## _artur_

*Patrick99*  jak nie masz ciśnienia to spróbuj tak, jak ktoś tu radził..
za to co masz kup działkę.. 
z kredytu 250 tysięcy na 25 lat rata będzie jakieś 1350 zł miesięcznie.. przez parę miesięcy / rok odkładaj na kupkę - po pierwsze zobaczycie jak żyje się z kredytem  :wink:  a po drugie odłożysz już parę groszy na to co Ci braknie - na projekt, na cośtam, będzie miało to tą zaletę że nie będzie oprocentowane (w sensie że to nie rata do banku) .. jak przyjdzie czas to parę groszy będziesz miał na projekt..  jak nie masz działki a domek chcesz mały i funkcjonalny to z wyborem zaczekaj jak będziesz miał działkę, bo wtedy będzie wiadomo jak są strony świata, jak wjazd, sąsiedzi czy zagospodarowanie.. no i linia zabudowy w planie czy warunkach itp.
co do BIPu to chodzi o to że czasem gminy sprzedają działki, możesz jeszcze popatrzeć na stronach ANR ale nie wiem czy pod Poznaniem to jeszcze coś zostało..

----------


## bowess

BIP czyli Biuletyn Informacji Publicznej. Każda gmina ma taką stronę, na której zamieszcza ogłoszenia o przetargach, również na działki. Wpisujesz sobie BIP Kleszczewo czy BIP Swarzędz i masz stronę urzędu. Jeżeli masz upatrzoną konkretną gminę, to warto się wybrać do urzędu i zapytać na miejscu, czy są albo będą sprzedawane działki pod budowę domu. Czasem można uzyskać informację, że na przykład za miesiąc, dwa, pół roku gmina zrobi projekt jakiegoś osiedla i działki będą.

----------


## DEZET

Coś mi się o uszy obiło o minimalnej wielkości działek budowlanych i nie było to 600m2 lecz więcej- może gminy same to ustalają? W urzędzie też się dowiesz o odległości od przyłączy, itp. Najprościej wystąpić o Warunki Zabudowy upatrzonej działki- z tego co pamiętam, nie musisz być jej właścicielem. 
Dobry pomysł z symulacją spłaty kredytu- odkładać jak na ratę co m-c. Działkę kupić za oszczędności i ogrodzić. Możecie też powoli występować o przyłącza, bo  okres oczekiwania baardzo się ciągnie. I wydatki na to nie są lawinowe, bo budowa nie goni, a media się przydadzą, nawet jakbyś miał działkę sprzedawać- inna cena. Budowa bez wody lub prądu- mało komfortowa. I łatwiej o kredyt, bo już masz wkład własny.

----------


## patrick99

> Coś mi się o uszy obiło o minimalnej wielkości działek budowlanych i nie było to 600m2 lecz więcej- może gminy same to ustalają? W urzędzie też się dowiesz o odległości od przyłączy, itp. Najprościej wystąpić o Warunki Zabudowy upatrzonej działki- z tego co pamiętam, nie musisz być jej właścicielem. 
> Dobry pomysł z symulacją spłaty kredytu- odkładać jak na ratę co m-c. Działkę kupić za oszczędności i ogrodzić. Możecie też powoli występować o przyłącza, bo  okres oczekiwania baardzo się ciągnie. I wydatki na to nie są lawinowe, bo budowa nie goni, a media się przydadzą, nawet jakbyś miał działkę sprzedawać- inna cena. Budowa bez wody lub prądu- mało komfortowa. I łatwiej o kredyt, bo już masz wkład własny.


na działce o której wspominałem jest już woda i prąd. - co do minimalnej wielkości działki to się dowiem =]
a symulacji jako takiej przeprowadzać nie muszę bo przez ostatnie kilka lat spłacałem inny mniejszy kredyt i ratę miałem 820zł + opłaty za mieszkanie i w sumie wychodzi tyle co rata kredytu za domek a może i nawet ciut więcej. - dawałem radę =]

----------


## bowess

Według prawa nie ma takiego minimum - po prostu działka ma być wystarczająco duża, aby zmieścić na niej dom zgodnie z przepisami o zachowaniu odległości i warunkami MPZP. W moim miasteczku starsze osiedla były właśnie tak dzielone - na działki po około 6 arów. Nie wszyscy budowali się od razu po zakupie działki, niektóre do dziś są puste, na niektórych domy powstały w ostatnich paru latach. Na takich osiedlach zwykle dopuszczony jest wyższy wskaźnik intensywności zabudowy, niż na osiedlach z większymi działkami. Właściwie to jest najważniejsza kwestia do sprawdzenia w przypadku niedużej działki - jakie są warunki albo miejscowy plan i co z tego wynika dla naszych planów budowlanych.

Dodam jeszcze, że raczej nie będzie problemu, jeżeli działka jest sobie na jakimś osiedlu, stanowi całość i tak od początku była wytyczona. Jeżeli mała działka powstała w efekcie niedawnych podziałów większej nieruchomości, to należy dokładniej przeanalizować jej wymiary i plan miejscowy.

----------


## kroni

> *kroni* ładny wynik finansowy. Masz ten sam model dachówki co ja? 
> 
> Załączników nie widać niestety.


dachówkę mam betonową euronit,podstawową w kolorze antracyt.ładnie się prezentuje.a o jakie załaczniki ci chodzi?wpisy w w dziennikach budowy?jeżeli tak to niebawem uzupełnie bo narazie urwanie głowy plus pilnowanie terminów kolejnych wykonawców.
co do wyniku finansowego też jestem zadowolony i niech nikt mi nie mówi ze samemu da się taniej przy takich upustach jakie mają firmy budowlane.kazda kolejna faktura to cios bo według tego co ja liczyłem po wycenach to oni mają 25-30% taniej.

----------


## bowess

> co do szopy typu garaż to daję zdjęcia dobudówki która będzie garażem ,koszt 2tyś.
> 
> Załącznik 206642Załącznik 206643Załącznik 206644


Nie widać zdjęć, tylko napisy-linki, ale do niczego nie linkują.
To inną masz dachówkę, choć też cementową. Na zdjęciach falowanie wydało mi się takie samo.  :smile:

----------


## Bracianka

My w założeniu mieliśmy się zmieścić w 200 tysiącach kredytu i 30 - 40 tysiącach oszczędności. Działkę już wcześniej kupiliśmy. Ja też tu polecam strony gminne - z przetargu mamy prawie 18 arów za niespełna 40 tysięcy. W działce od razu biegły gaz i woda, prąd tuż za granicą, kanalizacja po drugiej stronie drogi. Jednak założenia już są nagięte, bo nie znając realiów, dużo więcej wydaliśmy na przygotowanie działki: ogrodzenie, wyrównanie i utwardzenie dojazdu (kierowca koparki nieźle na nas zarobił  :wink:  ). Tyle dobrze, że jeśli chodzi o etapy budowy, to na razie idziemy zgodnie z rozpiską kredytu, transze są (i oby były dalej) wypłacane na to, na co są przeznaczone w kosztorysie. Jakiś większych wahnięć nie ma. Sporo też przeznaczamy na budowę z bieżących wypłat. Co ciekawe, kredyt nie zakładał kosztów robocizny ekipy, ale mamy taką, która i tak nie nadszarpnęła mocno portfela. Chcieliśmy większość wybudować sami, ale niestety fizycznie nie da się tego pogodzić z pracą i dojazdami, a przy kredycie długa budowa nie jest raczej możliwa. 

Zgadzam się też z tym, że trzeba się mocno zastanowić nad wyborem projektu. Nasz co do zasady jest z tych prostszych, ale teraz już wiemy, że taras mogliśmy zmniejszyć (zmniejszyły by się fundamenty i powierzchnia dachu), poza tym powinniśmy przed zakupem zobaczyć projekt z kimś, kto się na tym zna (szacujemy, że około 10 tysięcy poszło na same zbrojenia). Dziś pewnie tego projektu byśmy nie brali, choć w dalszym ciągu wizualnie i  pragmatycznie jest dla nas bezkonkurencyjny.

----------


## kroni

> Nie widać zdjęć, tylko napisy-linki, ale do niczego nie linkują.
> To inną masz dachówkę, choć też cementową. Na zdjęciach falowanie wydało mi się takie samo.


dziwne bo u mnie się otwiera.a dachówka ta jest identyczna z brassowską-grecką.nawet na zamianę pasuje.

----------


## margaretta81

Piszę przez telefon, więc nie będę cytować postu bo nie wiem jak to zrobić :smile: . Potwierdzam, nie ma minimalnej wielkości dla działki budowlanej, wszystko zależy od gminy u mnie nawet na 450m można postawić dom oczywiście wolnostojacy.

----------


## bowess

> dziwne bo u mnie się otwiera.a dachówka ta jest identyczna z brassowską-grecką.nawet na zamianę pasuje.


To słusznie mi się wydał kształt taki sam. Mam grecką właśnie.

O małych działkach jeszcze słówko. Dla inwestorów planujących dom parterowy w zapisach MPZP lub warunkach zabudowy ważniejsza od wskaźnika intensywności zabudowy jest wartość maksymalnej powierzchni zabudowy (dom ma jedną kondygnację, więc jego wielkość jest limitowana przede wszystkim przez ten zapis). Maksymalną powierzchnia zabudowy należy sobie zwykle wyliczyć, bo w warunkach albo wypisie z MPZP podany będzie wskaźnik powierzchni zabudowy (np. 0,2 oznacza, że na działce 600m2 można zabudować maksymalnie 120m2) albo procent powierzchni.

----------


## bury_kocur

Otóż to - u nas (czyli na najbliższym mi terenie) mpzp określa maksymalną powierzchnię zabudowy na działkach powyżej 600m2 na 20%, a na mniejszych - 25%. Czyli będąc dumną posiadaczką działki o pow. 382m2, chyba najmniejszej na forum  :wink:  - mogłam postawić dom o max powierzchni zabudowy 95,5m2, z czego wykorzystałam 94,5  :big grin:

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...1=&wo_0=&lpd=4
A co myślicie o tym projekcie? Szukam domu, który nie będzie drogi w wykonaniu nie mogę jednak wybierać domków do 100m2 bo mam dużą rodzinę :yes: 
Zielony ogród - masz fantastyczny dom i piękny ogródek.

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Albo ten http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...1=&wo_0=&lpd=4 ???

----------


## bury_kocur

A musi być z garażem w bryle? I z takim dachem? (mam na myśli, że wybierasz dachy o dużym spadku, a co za tym idzie, marnuje się sporo metrów po podłogach, powierzchnia dachu rośnie, a do tego trzeba wstawić kupę okien połaciowych - w projekcie z pierwszego linka aż 10)

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

OK pewnie masz rację, a co proponujesz? Jaki projekt? Szukam takiego projektu na którym mogę się wzorować,  chcę przedstawić go znajomemu architektowi.
Mam nadzieję, że zaprojektuje mi dom tak aby uniknąć nie potrzebnych dodatkowych kosztów. Od Was na forum dowiedziałam się, że ma być dach prosty (a na kąt zupełnie nie zwracałam uwagi :bash: ),bez balkonów, prosta bryła. Może powiększyć okna w szczycie domu (na poddaszu),  a z okien dachowych zrezygnować.

----------


## Scarlet

Kąt nachylenia dachu musisz sprawdzić w MPZP

----------


## bury_kocur

A napisz, na ile osób chałupka, co musi mieć itd - będzie łatwiej szukać. Postaram się coś znaleźć, choć jestem w tym słaba raczej, bo nie przekopywałam się przez projekty gotowe, więc ich nie znam tak na wyrywki (mam indywidualny), a są osoby, jak np *bowess*, które wyciągają właściwe propozycje jak królika z kapelusza  :wink: 
No i jakie są warunki zabudowy lub co mówi mpzp, bo to może zdecydowanie ograniczyć wybór.

----------


## bowess

O pokazanych projektach myślę, że są za duże w stosunku do podanego wcześniej przez Karolinę budżetu.

Już koledzy wyliczyli wcześniej (ja również te wyliczenia uważam za prawidłowe) - 120m2 po podłogach z ekipami, maks 150m2, jeżeli własna robocizna.
Pokazanych zostało co najmniej kilka prostych projektów pasujących do tego budżetu. Sama dawałam linki do projektów gotowych, do których można ewentualnie doprojektować garaż. Karolino - nie ustosunkowałaś się w żaden sposób do tych propozycji. Z zaprezentowanych teraz projektów wnioskuję, że zależy Ci na domu większym - z garażem w bryle i sześcioma sypialniami. Moim zdaniem nie do wciśnięcia w budżet.

----------


## elektryk84

Mam jedną działkę na oku, ale jej minusem jest wjazd od południa.
Wcześniej zastanawiałem się nad tym projektem Lilie i piwonie - wariant V, ale on chyba nie bardzo pasuje na taką działkę?
Czy możecie mi zaproponować projekt  domu na działkę z wjazdem od południa z kotłownią na paliwo stałe? Budżet to 170 tyś.

----------


## GraMar

> nie słyszałem wcześniej o BIP - możesz powiedzieć coś więcej?
> działki sprzedaje chłopak, który u mnie pracuje w okolicach Niepruszewa - jak najbardziej odpowiada mi ta lokalizacja ze względu na fajny dojazd do Poznania oraz bliskość do miejsca pracy. - aczkolwiek wiadomo, że przez te 2/3 lata sporo może się pozmieniać



Na przykład tak:
http://www.buk.gmina.pl/pl/dzialki-b...pruszewie.html

Dobrze jest przed przetargiem dogadać się z konkurencją, gdy wystawione jest więcej działek, aby sobie wybrać działkę i nie podbijać sobie cen nawzajem ...

----------


## GraMar

> Mam jedną działkę na oku, ale jej minusem jest wjazd od południa.
> Wcześniej zastanawiałem się nad tym projektem Lilie i piwonie - wariant V, ale on chyba nie bardzo pasuje na taką działkę?
> Czy możecie mi zaproponować projekt  domu na działkę z wjazdem od południa z kotłownią na paliwo stałe? Budżet to 170 tyś.


Cena gotowego projektu plus zmiany w nim wychodzą tyle samo, co zwykły projekt indywidualny u projektanta /nie architekta, bo oni zaliczają się do dusz artystycznych i bardzo cenią swoje talenta/

----------


## michcia1

> Mam jedną działkę na oku, ale jej minusem jest wjazd od południa.
> Wcześniej zastanawiałem się nad tym projektem Lilie i piwonie - wariant V, ale on chyba nie bardzo pasuje na taką działkę?
> Czy możecie mi zaproponować projekt  domu na działkę z wjazdem od południa z kotłownią na paliwo stałe? Budżet to 170 tyś.


Z wjazdem od południa to może którys z tych:
http://www.nowedomy.net/projekt,koori.html
http://www.archtim.pl/index.php?pid=3&prid=148&what=0

Ten trochę większy:
http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje.../luna,468.html

----------


## vandoman

Witam,

Jestem nowy na forum.

Moja sytuacja przedstawia się następująco:

Chcę wybudować dom pow. 100-120 m2

Własna działka z przyłączami.

Posiadam ok 120 tys. w gotówce.

Jakie są kwoty za wszystkie pozwolenia (ile kasy na to trzeba szykować?), żeby ruszyć z budową??

Czy za taką kwotę uda mi się zamknąć Stan surowy zamknięty i czy jeszcze da się w tej kwocie zrobić jakieś instalacje ?? 

Większość rzeczy robiona bybyła metodą gospodarczą.

----------


## DEZET

Vandoman - dom domowi nie równy- może być, że kasy Ci wystarczy na SSZ, ale może być tak, że SSO nie osiągniesz. Parterówka, czy z poddaszem, technologia budowy, pokrycia, ogrzewanie - my tego nie wiemy, żeby Ci coś odpowiedzieć. Na papierologię też różnie można wydać: od projektu zaczynając, przez uzgodnienia, plan zagospodarowania, zatrudnienie kierbuda, geodezja, itp. - razem może być z 10tys. zł. Przyłącza masz- to już coś- często znaczne koszty odchodzą.

----------


## dr_au

*karolinaciosaniec* - z dachem to nie jest tak jednoznacznie. Jeżeli nie możesz zrobić wysokiej ścianki kolankowej (bo MPZP nie pozwala), to moim zdaniem lepszy jest większy kąt nachylenia dachu - pokoje na poddaszu są bardziej ustawne.

Domy, które pokazałaś, są fajne, ale moim zdaniem na odrobinę większy budżet (tak coś koło 340-360 za stan deweloperski). Zastanów się, czy po prostu chwilę nie poczekać, nie dozbierać ew. wziąć na czas jakiś kredyt. Te 300 tys, podane przez Ciebie to kwota maksymalna, czy tylko "pożądana"?

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

boewss - no tak to prawda co piszesz, ale ja cały czas biję się z myślami :Confused: . Mam rodzinę pięcioosobową, ale jak tylko dowiedziała się babcia,że dom zamierzam budować spytała ' a ty wzięłaś mnie pod uwagę przy projektowaniu bo ja jestem coraz starsza i nie będę mogła za chwilę sama mieszkać" I ma babciunia rację. Jak mi nie starczy 300tys. a już wiem, że nie starczy sprzedam mieszkanie.No tak ,ale żeby sprzedać muszę wyprowadz :bash: ić się do domu, a za 300tys mówicie że nie dam rady eeee tam to du....pa :bash:  I teraz szukam domu taniego ale z pięcioma sypialniami, pokojem dziennym i dwoma łazienkami, garderobą, kotłownią. Może ulepie jakąś stodółkę. 
bury kocur -  ja ciebie podziwiam wchodziłam na twój dziennik budowy dla mnie to szok. My co najwyżej sami możemy malować i panele położyć to już robiliśmy. O i towar rozładować,o i  logistyką zająć się damy radę. Moja działka jest na wsi na kolonii najbliższe zabudowanie jest jakieś 50m nie ma tam mpzp. Został złożony wniosek o warunki zabudowy patrząc na budynki we wsi można tam szaleć każdy jest inny.
dr-au - to kwota pożądana te 300tys. jakbym dała radę to będę żyć bez tkz. dupo ścisku :smile:  z małym kredycikiem. Jak przekroczę o te 20 tys.do 50 tys. to jeszcze dam jakoś radę,ale jak dobiję do czterystu to to wszystko sens traci. To chyba wolę dal i na swoim. Wiem że jak teraz nie zacznę budowy to już nie zacznę lata lecą ile to można marzyć trzeba coś zacząć działać.

----------


## DEZET

Karolinaciosaniec - może jednak warto poczekać kilka dni na warunki zabudowy. I Tobie i nam się rozjaśni i będzie można coś szczegółowo poradzić. Przy takim rozwiniętym programie domu stodółka będzie mz najlepszym rozwiązaniem. A może babcia swoje mieszkanko zechce opylić i się dołożyć?  :wink:

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

> Karolinaciosaniec - może jednak warto poczekać kilka dni na warunki zabudowy. I Tobie i nam się rozjaśni i będzie można coś szczegółowo poradzić. Przy takim rozwiniętym programie domu stodółka będzie mz najlepszym rozwiązaniem. A może babcia swoje mieszkanko zechce opylić i się dołożyć?


No tak a ja bym chciała już, gotowa jestem prawie materiał zamawiać Ha ha ha. Mieszkanie babci o nim nie pomyślałam.  Nie mogę liczyć na takie rzeczy i nie mogę myśleć nawet tak bo zmieni mi się spojrzenie na babcię i teraz jak do niej zajdę to babcia spyta: Karolina a co ty masz takie wielkie oczy? A co ty masz takie wielkie uszy? a co ty masz takie wielkie zęby? :big grin:  brrrrr

----------


## DEZET

Hehe, widzę talent pisarski. Jak tylko ruszysz zakładaj dziennik  :wink:

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

A tak dziennik pisać, żeby moją klęskę finansową udokumentować? Pomyślę, pomyślę :cool:

----------


## artix1

Przeglądam sobie gotowe projekty domów, które potencjalnie będą tanie w budowie i nijak nie daje się wpasować w dom o pow. 130-140m2 pięciu pokoi ( o ile dobrze zrozumiałem bo rodzinka spora). Karolinaciosaniec, żeby mieć jakiś punkt zaczepienia przed poszukiwaniami zakrojonymi na wielką skalę oczywiście trzeba mieć kilka danych. Wielkość posiadanej działki, z której strony wjazd, warunki zabudowy(parterowy, z poddaszem użytkowym, garaż w bryle i kąt nachylenia dachu), rodzaj ogrzewania, budżet i ilość pokoi  już znamy. Przy zakładanym budżecie oczywiście musimy zapomnieć o ślicznie wyglądającym na obrazku domu z łamanym dachem, balkonem podpartym ekstra kolumnami i wykuszem, o lukarnach nie wspomnę :no: . Z garażem na razie dałbym sobie spokój, zawsze można go dobudować do bryły domu. Kierunek już znamy, prosty dwuspadowy dach, prosta bryła, mały metraż. Dezet dobrze prawi, trzeba poczekać na warunki zabudowy i dopiero nastawić się na poszukiwania tego jedynego :yes: .  Pi razy oko jeżeli mówimy o parterówce mogłoby być coś takiego http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/anatol   . Przy ogrzewaniu gazem można kotłownię przerobić na sypialnię, a piec wrzucić do łazienki lub spiżarni (przeniesienie komina). Forumowa Dusiaka chyba zmieściła się z budową Anatola w 300 tysiączkach? Tak mi się wydaje  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja mam coś podobnego - http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/milus
Można z garażu zrobić bez trudu kolejną sypialnię, a plusem jest ewentualny pokój babci oddzielony od reszty sypialni.
Ale my tu sobie gdybamy, a WZ swoje  :wink:

----------


## Bracianka

A czy każdy musi mieć swoją sypialnię? Dzieci nie mogą razem mieszkać? Może wtedy łatwiej byłoby coś dopasować?

----------


## schizo85

*karolinaciosaniec* rzuć okiem w mój dziennik. Tam wykombinowałem mały tani dom z 4 sypialniami i salonem. Co prawda pokoje duże nie są, ale są 4 sypialnie plus salon. Jeżeli okno w pokoju 2 przenieść na drugą ścianę to i można garaż na tej ścianie dostawić. Co prawda nie ma dwóch łazienek tylko łazienka plus wc, a i wejście do garażu musiało by być osobne ale jest tanio.

----------


## bowess

*vandoman* zwykle przed rozpoczęciem budowy trzeba wydać do około 10 tysięcy (projekt gotowy i jego adaptacja lub projekt indywidualny, mapki, geodeta, kierownik budowy, opłaty za różne papiery nie są duże, ale też się nazbiera - a to mapka z wydziału geodezji za 50zł, a to wypis z wyrysem z plan miejscowego za 30zł).
SSO prostego domu 100-metrowego możesz przyjąć według wskazówek *dr_au* na około 85 tysięcy. Jak domek będzie według wielokrotnie powtarzanych w wątku wskazówek, to do 100 tysięcy można mieć SSZ, więc jeszcze coś na poczet instalacji lub dociepleń by zostało. Czy u Ciebie system gospodarczy oznacza zatrudnianie różnych ekip, czy przewidujesz też, że coś zrobisz sam?

*karolinaciosaniec* - będą warunki, będziesz miała podstawę do konkretnych poszukiwań. Według mnie rodzina pięcioosobowa + babcia, to żadna niezwykłość, normalna liczebność rodziny. Mój dom rodzinny był zamieszkiwany przez właśnie taki skład.  :smile:

----------


## vulcanor

Ja mam zamiar w przeciągu najbliższych lat budować dom 50-60m2 , są firmy które budują od  do z, stan deweloperski to 2000/m2 i nic mnie nie interesuje, za 2300-2500/m2 stan pod klucz, także taki mały dom salon+2 sypialnie bez problemu zbuduję za 100-120tys+działka+ogrodzenie w mniej niż 200 tys. Sam nic nie zrobię bo się nie znam na murarce, także jeżeli ktoś buduję firmą i ma działkę to 100 tys starczy na 50m2 do stanu deweloperskiego. Widziałem ofertę domu z11 pod klucz za 130 tys i coś takiego mnie interesuje.

----------


## elektryk84

> Mam jedną działkę na oku, ale jej minusem jest wjazd od południa.
> Wcześniej zastanawiałem się nad tym projektem Lilie i piwonie - wariant V, ale on chyba nie bardzo pasuje na taką działkę?
> Czy możecie mi zaproponować projekt  domu na działkę z wjazdem od południa z kotłownią na paliwo stałe? Budżet to 170 tyś.


Posiedziałem trochę w paincie  :smile:  i dostosowałem wersję lustrzaną projektu Lilie i piwonie - wariant V do działki z wjazdem od południa.
Co powiecie na takie zmiany? Ile taka adaptacja projektu może kosztować?
Pierwszy z lewej to wersja oryginalna, a dwa następne to moje "widzi mi się".

----------


## CodeSnipper

Znajdź projektanta i narysuj sobie projekt własny. Z moich poszukiwań domu idealnego tak właśnie wyszło. Każdy miał jakieś mankamenty, lepiej rysować od zera niż przerabiać gotowca, kosztowo podobnie.

----------


## vulcanor

Mnie ciekawi czy ktoś tu budował taki dom do 50-60m2 z 2-3 sypialniami i jakie koszty mu wyszły do stanu pod klucz i deweloperskiego budowanie firmą lub firmami?

----------


## DEZET

> Mnie ciekawi czy ktoś tu budował taki dom do 50-60m2 z 2-3 sypialniami i jakie koszty mu wyszły do stanu pod klucz i deweloperskiego budowanie firmą lub firmami?


Prędzej znajdziesz tu budujących *2x* 50-60m2  :wink:  Gdzieś było, że najbardziej opłacalny dom: koszty vs. powierzchnia to ok. 80m2(!?).
Myślę, że te kwoty podane przez Ciebie odpowiednio 2000 do 2500 (może 3000) można brać pod uwagę, tu cenę  m2 "robi" wykonawca.
No i dużo zależy od standardu wykończenia.

----------


## dr_au

Cenę małego domu robi też działka i "koszty stałe" (niezależne od wielkości domu), tj. papierologia i media. W efekcie 50-60 m2 będzie droższe za m2, niż np. 80-100 m2.

----------


## sipex

Witam.Bardzo intensywnie myśle o budowie tego domku : http://z500.pl/projekt/34/Z34,projek...ytkowaniu.html
Działkę już mam ładnie ogrodzoną,warunki zabudowy też wszystko pasuje.Domek mi się podoba będzie dla 4 osób.Tylko czy wazym zdaniem drodzy koledzy i koleżanki zmieszczę się w tych magicznych 200tyś.? :smile: Pozwolenia przyłacza projekt i wszystkie papierki wykonam z własnych pieniązków 200tyś to kredyt na budowę i mam nadzieje chociaż częściowe umeblowanie nie koniecznie wszystkiego odrazu :smile: Z prac jakie mógłbym sam wykonąc to płytki,panele,regipsy,malowanie,szpachlowanie,ele  wacje zewnetrzna(ocieplenie+siatka + puc)ocieplenie poddasza i tego typu rzeczy :smile: Na foru mtego projektu są osoby które twierdzą ,że już z sprzetem rtv agd w tej kwocie mieszkają przy nie wielkim wkładzie własnej pracy.Proszę o Wasze opinie i rady :smile: pozdraiwma wszystkich...

----------


## bury_kocur

*sipex* - moim zdaniem rzecz jest jak najbardziej osiągalna  :smile:  Potrafisz zrobić sam jedne z droższych rzeczy w cyklu budowy, więc czemu miałoby się nie udać. Powodzenia.

----------


## kroni

> Znajdź projektanta i narysuj sobie projekt własny. Z moich poszukiwań domu idealnego tak właśnie wyszło. Każdy miał jakieś mankamenty, lepiej rysować od zera niż przerabiać gotowca, kosztowo podobnie.


dokładnie tak.biur projektowych jest od groma a z gotowcem różnie bywa,zmiany,przeróbki.wszystko kosztuje i trwa.
ja tak zrobiłem i nie żałuje.

----------


## firewall

Czy gotowiec z przeróbkami, czy projekt indywidualny to zależy od regionu. Czasem jedno, czasem drugie rozwiązanie jest tańsze. U mnie wyszło że mniej zamieszania będzie z projektem indywidualnym, ale wiedziałem czego chcę. Dla wielu osób łatwiejszy jest wybór gotowca bo mają wszystko pięknie zwizualizowane.
Tak jak pisał *dr_au* dom mały ma większy koszt m2 od domu dużego. Przy małych metrażach najtaniej i najszybciej jest robić parterówkę - np *zielony ogród*

----------


## kroni

najszybciej tak ale czy najtaniej?tu bym nie był taki pewien,a poza tym zwiększa się bryła co powoduje wizualne zmniejszenie się działki.

----------


## DEZET

> najszybciej tak ale czy najtaniej?tu bym nie był taki pewien,a poza tym zwiększa się bryła co powoduje wizualne zmniejszenie się działki.


Stanowczo wolałbym dom parterowy do 80-100m2 niż 80-100 z poddaszem. Parterówka to możliwość wykorzystania pełnej wysokości pomieszczeń, co przy takim metrażu jest nie do pogardzenia- na poddaszu umyka co najmniej kilka m2. Dużo działki nie zabierze( i tak będzie co na niej robić :wink:  ), komunikacja na jednym poziomie, odchodzi koszt schodów, strop nie musi być wylewany, dach może być niższy niż przy takim domu z poddaszem. Mniej ociepleń wewnętrznych (tylko płaski strop), prostsze instalacje, niższe kominy, brak okien połaciowych. Jeszcze pewnie sporo rzeczy nie wymieniłem.

----------


## firewall

80-100m2 to niewiele i na nawet na niewielkiej działce dom nie przytłacza. Problem jest wtedy gdy chcesz wpakować do domu garaż. Wtedy wychodzi parterówka z poddaszem użytkowym i już tak tanio nie jest (  gdy działka jest malutka).

----------


## _artur_

no i jeszcze warunki zabudowy, u mnie kąt dachu miał być 30-45* więc szkoda nie robic poddasza..

----------


## sipex

> *sipex* - moim zdaniem rzecz jest jak najbardziej osiągalna  Potrafisz zrobić sam jedne z droższych rzeczy w cyklu budowy, więc czemu miałoby się nie udać. Powodzenia.


też mi sięwydaje ,ale ciągle ten strach ,że nie starczy i myśl dom czy mieszkanie dom czy mieszkanie już mnie wykańcza :big tongue:

----------


## sipex

> Stanowczo wolałbym dom parterowy do 80-100m2 niż 80-100 z poddaszem. Parterówka to możliwość wykorzystania pełnej wysokości pomieszczeń, co przy takim metrażu jest nie do pogardzenia- na poddaszu umyka co najmniej kilka m2. Dużo działki nie zabierze( i tak będzie co na niej robić ), komunikacja na jednym poziomie, odchodzi koszt schodów, strop nie musi być wylewany, dach może być niższy niż przy takim domu z poddaszem. Mniej ociepleń wewnętrznych (tylko płaski strop), prostsze instalacje, niższe kominy, brak okien połaciowych. Jeszcze pewnie sporo rzeczy nie wymieniłem.


z drugiej strony 2x więcej dachu,wieksze fundamenty,wiecej okien,wiecej izolacji fundamentow,wiecej scian nośnych no i później okres mieszkania i ogrzewania z poddaszem jednak jeśli chodzi o koszta ogrzania będzie taniej :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> z drugiej strony 2x więcej dachu,wieksze fundamenty,wiecej okien,wiecej izolacji fundamentow,wiecej scian nośnych no i później okres mieszkania i ogrzewania z poddaszem jednak jeśli chodzi o koszta ogrzania będzie taniej


Mylisz się,przelicz dokładnie i porównuj dokładnie.
100m2 pow.użytkowej w parterze to będzie 100m2 po podłogach a w poddaszu 100m2 pow.użytkowej to będzie jakieś 130-140m2 po podłogach,teraz porównaj.

----------


## bowess

Zgadzam się. Przeliczać należy dokładnie, najlepiej na konkretnych projektach.
Najbardziej oczywisty błąd to ten, że w parterówce więcej okien. Jakim sposobem?  :smile:

----------


## Scarlet

Może patrząc z dołu na dom z poddaszem nie widać ile jest okien dachowych i stąd wrażenie że okien jest mało  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Zgadzam się, że budując dom do ok. 100m2 lepiej wybrać parterówkę. Mimo większej (tylko trochę, wcale nie 2x) powierzchni ścian zewnętrznych, fundamentów, dachu itd - są oszczędności na dużych rzeczach typu strop czy schody. Ale różnie bywa - albo wz lub mpzp nakazuje poddasze użytkowe lub w ogóle 2 kondygnacje nadziemne, albo działka za mała na parterówkę, albo jeszcze coś innego...
Niemniej uważam, że i parterówkę, i piętrusa da się zbudować do tych 200 tys  :smile:

----------


## sipex

co do okien to faktycznie się zapędziłem..ale napewno fundament izolacje ocieplenia fundamentu to jednak sporo koszty z tego co wiem..kiedyś byłem zdecydowany na domek 
http://www.budujdom.pl/TK9-89.html
pózniej zeszło na z 34 po setkach stron co tańsze..to może ktoś budował podobny domek jak tk9 i może mi podać koszty inwestycji?w warunkach zabudowy mam dach od 35stopni i niechcą mi zmienić w gminie dlatego też przychylam się bardziej do domku z poddaszem..chyba że w tk9 zmienić w projekcie ale to pewnie też koszta i mija się z celem..może  ktoś mógł by wyszczególnić z grubasza róznice kosztów budowych tych dwóch domków? :smile:

----------


## sipex

hmm to ja już zgłupiałem :tongue: no ale lepiej teraz niżw trakcie budowy :smile:  czyli koszt ogólny budowy tk9 vs z34 powinien by około 20-30tys?powiedzmy pod klucz używając tu i tu tych samych materiałów..w z34 rezygnuje z kominka i lazienki na dole..przy parterówkach nie trzeba dach ocieplac?

----------


## sipex

hmm to dałeś mi do myśklenia :smile:  ale znowu z 34 też jednak będzie większy o 20m2 a to dużo przy tak małych domkach..wkarzdym razie dzięki  :smile: a tak w skrócie mógłbyś poda koszt budowy wlasnego domku i czy sam czy ekipą?jestem ciekawy już a Twój wątek długi i obszerny więc troszke mi zejdzie zanim doczytam do konca :big tongue:

----------


## vulcanor

Dostałem wycenę od firm pod Warszawą stanu deweloperskiego za projekt Z11 115tys, do stanu pod klucz trzeba doliczyć te 25-35 tys. Myślę że ten dom biorąc samemu ekipy da się sporo taniej wystawić niż powierzając jednej firmie wszystko. Problem jest tylko taki że jak ktoś mieszka w innym mieście, 300-400 km od miejsca budowy to to sensu nie ma, musiałbym zamieszkać na placu budowy albo wynająć gdzieś w pobliżu na kilka miesięcy mieszkanie czy pokój aby załatwiać wszystko na budowę. Jednakże cena około 2000/m2 stanu deweloperskiego budowane przez jedną firmę jest realna nawet w Warszawie.
W tym Z11 nie podoba mi się ten daszek i udziwnienie dachu przez to, lepszy projekt jest np ten:
http://artinex-projekt.pl/projekty-domow/d20-kazimierz
Na 45m2 3 sypialnie +salon ten projekt chyba miażdży wszystkie małe projekty jak ktoś ma duża rodzinę a nie stać go na duży dom.

----------


## Arturo72

> hmm to dałeś mi do myśklenia ale znowu z 34 też jednak będzie większy o 20m2 a to dużo przy tak małych domkach..wkarzdym razie dzięki a tak w skrócie mógłbyś poda koszt budowy wlasnego domku i czy sam czy ekipą?jestem ciekawy już a Twój wątek długi i obszerny więc troszke mi zejdzie zanim doczytam do konca


Koszt mojego domu,mocno energooszczędnego czyli w technologii raczej drogiej,z ogrzewaniem za pomocą pompy ciepła do wprowadzenia się z meblami w części domu,kuchnią,sprzętem,z wykostkowanym tarasem i podjazdem wyniósł mnie ok.300-310tys.zł czyli jakieś 2550zł/m2.
Ale ja mam po podłogach 118m2 o wys.2,7m  :wink: 
Do SSO była ekipa,instalacje równiez,wykończenie to przeplatanie własnej pracy z ekipami np.tynkowane wewnątrz ekipa,płyty k-g,malowanie,panele,kominek,izolacja wewnątrzna i zewnętrzna osobiście z pomocą kolegów,brukowanie ekipa.

----------


## bowess

*Arturo72* jak zwykle lobbuje za parterówką.  :smile: 
*sipex* trudno o porównanie tych dwóch projektów, bo TK9 jest metrażowo z grupy, gdzie taniej wychodzą parterówki, a Z34 już z przedziału granicznego - może wyjść taniej parter, może poddasze.
W moim domu z poddaszem powierzchnia stropu to 75m2, a połaci dachu do ocieplenia było metrów 150, czyli dwukrotnie więcej. Na poddaszu mam 50m2 (przedścianki odcinają najniższe części - dom nie ma ściany kolankowej). Nasz domek prawdopodobnie jako parterówka już by się w 200 tysiącach nie zmieścił (przy takim samym nakładzie pracy), może byłaby szansa z zamianą na tańsze materiałów dociepleniowych i pokrycia dachu.
Analizować trzeba dokładnie dany budynek (metry fundamentów i ścian nośnych, powierzchnie ścian zewnętrznych i dachu, powierzchnię parteru, jeżeli jest to i powierzchnię stropu, schody, otwory okienne, rozciągnięcie instalacji). Założenie na sztywno, że coś jest zawsze tańsze może być błędne. Mam znajomych, którzy tak się nasłuchali teorii o korzyściach finansowych z budowy parterówki, że postawili parter około 200m2, bo to taniej. Zmienili też strop z ciężkiego na drewniany - bo miało być taniej. Robiąc tą zmianę nie sprawdzili cen i jak przyszło do kupowania materiałów to okazało się, że przy ich budynku, rozpiętościach stropu, liczbie belek drewnianych, nie zaoszczędzili na materiale i robociźnie nic, a za przeprojektowanie zapłacili.

----------


## bowess

*vulcanor* naprawdę dobra cena od firmy. Tak dobra, że aż bym szukała kruczków. Instalacje w tym aby są, docieplenia, tynk zewnętrzny?
A propos mikro-domów. Osobiście wybrałabym inne rozwiązania funkcjonalne. Dla mnie taki Kazimierz czy Marcin to jednak pomyłka. Pokoje wielkości zbliżonej do moich łazienek, kuchnia poniżej 5m2. Jeżeli kogoś stać tylko na malutki domek, to staranniej przemyślałabym wnętrze, żeby nie było tak klaustrofobicznie. W takim przypadku uważam za lepszy wspólny pokój dla dzieci, kuchnię połączoną z pokojem dziennym. W takich domach nawet nie ma przewidzianego miejsca na stół. A ściany działowe wraz z wykończeniem, dodatkowe okna i drzwi do powydzielanych pomieszczeń, dodatkowe punkty elektryczne też kosztują - śmiem twierdzić, że można za to zrobić dodatkowe 4-5m2 powierzchni.

----------


## vulcanor

Cena jest średnia bo widziałem gdzieś na forum budowlanym ogłoszenie firmy budują pod klucz ten dom za 130 tys, a budując ekipami różnymi myślę że można zejść niżej ale trzeba mieć czas na szukanie ich i jeżdżenie po sklepach za materiałami.

Tak cena jest za stan deweloperski czyli tynki w środku ocieplenia i na zewnątrz tynk z ociepleniem 20cm styro i elewacją w kolorze,instalacje wszystkie, nie ma tylko grzejników ale instalacje są, drzwi zewnętrzne gerda, okna, strop drewniany ocieplony 30cm wełny, w ogóle taki mały dom to elektrycznie by można było ogrzewać ale podgrzewanie wody do mycia czy jedzenia też elektrycznie to koszt prądu jest znaczny pewnie.
Co do domu to mnie wystarczy właściwie salon + sypialnia albo 2 sypialnie max, 50-60m2 starczy bardziej mi zależy na przestrzeni działki i spokoju, fakt te projekty d20-d23 są dobre dla dużych rodzin 2+3 każdy am swój pokój a że mały , w mieszkaniu też mam pokój 6-7m2 i starcza. Wychodzi na to że 2500-3000 za m2 pod klucz a nawet do wprowadzenia jest osiągalne bez problemu. Niestety działka i ogrodzenie zagospodarowanie podnosi cenę m2 takiego domu już do 4 tys ale nadal jest to konkurencja w stosunku do mieszkań.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Też szukałem parterówki, z możliwością późniejszego dorobienia poddasza. Po trylionie tematów przekonałem się że lepszy będzie jednak z poddaszem a mniejszą powierzchnią zabudowy. Okien w dachu i tak nie mam. Startowałem od Z7 potem Z8 a skończyłem na projekcie indywidualnym.

----------


## sipex

okna w dachu to też nie są nie wiadomo jakie koszty jak i ocieplenie..okno z tąnszych około 700zł ocieplenie też chyba 3 tys nie przekroczy a w parterówce też strop trzeba ocieplići też m2 tam jest..więc możę bardziej porównywalne z kosztami sa oba projekty? patrząc na parterówki SSZ to przy metrażu około 10m2 jest to średnio 120 tys zł więc o dobre 20 tys więcej niż poddasze a to nam daje akurat te schody i strop tak przynajmniej wnioskuje z tego co wyczytałem na róznych forach;P
najgorzej żę każdy zachwala to co zbudował :big grin: nie spotkałem nikogo kto by miał poddasze a teraz by budował parter i na odwrót :big tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

Mylisz się ze wszystkim ale to Ty budujesz  :smile: 
Poszukaj opini na forum ile osób z poddasza chce się przeprowadzać do parteru,będziesz zdziwiony ile tego jest  :wink:

----------


## Scarlet

Sipex mieszkam w domu z poddaszem i przyznaję że to był największy błąd mojego życia, teraz zaczynam budować parterówkę. Nie każdy  przyzna się że popełnił błąd   a już na pewno nie ktoś kto  budując dom był najmądrzejszy i nie dał sobie nic powiedzieć. Dopiero życie w domu pokaże czy jest nam wygodnie, kiedyś  uwielbiałam skosy na poddaszu i okna dachowe a teraz je przeklinam ...

----------


## artix1

[QUOTE=Scarlet;6091862]Sipex mieszkam w domu z poddaszem i przyznaję że to był największy błąd mojego życia, teraz zaczynam budować parterówkę.=QUOTE]  Już na forum przerabialiśmy temat parterówka vs z poddaszem, było ostro  :wink: . Jeżeli tylko wielkosć działki pozwala też skłaniałbym się ku parterówce. Na początku nawet nie brałem pod uwagę braku poddasza użytkowego bo... nie, miało być ekstra poddasze, już prawie kupiłem projekt. Przypadkowo podczas codziennych poszukiwań otworzyłem stronkę z parterówkami i coraz bardziej zagłębiałem się w temat. Po przeczytaniu tysiąca opini użytkowników i sprawdzeniu ilości wiosen na swoim  karku stwierdziłem (słusznie chyba), że nie będę zapierdzielał na stare lata po schodach, żeby zmienić koszulę czy się wyspać  :smile:  Nie daj Bóg jakiegoś wózka na kółkach na stare lata, odpukać bo żona mnie na górę nie wniesie . Teraz jestem cholernie zadowolony ze swojej decyzji. Brak ścianek nosnych, brak betonowego stropu, schodów, bezproblemowe dołożenie kolejnego przewodu np. do oświetlenia czy kamerki od strony  poddasza, ocieplenie, podbitka,tynk bez żadnych rusztowań itd. O sprzątaniu, odkurzaniu nie wspomnę, podłączając przewód w przedpokoju odkurzę prawie całe mieszkanie, uroki małego metrażu. W przyszłości remonty elewacji, jakieś dodatkowe oświetlenie, malowanie podbitki  z małej drabiny, wszędzie jest łatwy dostęp. Już więcej nie bedę zachwalał parterowców bo znowu rozpetam wojnę  :big grin:

----------


## Zielony ogród

do budujących samodzielnie: parter jest łatwy. mniej obróbek i pułapek, prawie nie używa się rusztowań i drabin. schody są trudne, wykończenie klatki schodowej jest trudne, skosy wiadomo, że są pracochłonne i trudne. wyprowadzić instalacje na dwa poziomy też jest trudniej niż rozciągnąć je w poziomie.

----------


## Scarlet

Artix1 nie dodać nic ująć, podpisuje się pod każdym twoim słowem.

----------


## Zielony ogród

artix pisałam w tym samym czasie co ty.....i ta sama myśl

jak sobie wspomnę, jak moi majstrowie mieli lajtowo przy budowie.....toz to zabawa nie budowa :smile:

----------


## bowess

Czy ja wiem, czy jest to kwestia zachwalania swojego? Każdy jakoś sobie pokalkulował - metraż, własna robocizna, wielkość działki, rozwiązania funkcjonalne i do jakichś tam wniosków doszedł i wybudował.
Arturo policzył i widać jak na dłoni, że to co pisałam o przedziałach cenowych TK9 i Z34 to po prostu fakt. TK9 wygrywa, bo jest metrażem i kształtem optymalne w wersji parterowej.
Jednak aby porównać w przypadku *sipexa* parter z poddaszem, to trzeba by bardziej zrównać metraż i pamiętać o kącie dachu 35 stopni. 20m2 użytkowej w jedną czy drugą stronę to też nie jest pikuś.
Dla programu użytkowego typu 3 nieduże sypialnie, część dzienna, jedna łazienka i małe pomieszczenie gospodarcze zdecydowanie poszłabym w parterówkę. Nie ma sensu rozkładać tego na dwie kondygnacje, a udział kosztów użytkowości poddasza nieproporcjonalnie duży w stosunku do całej inwestycji.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jak bym potrzebował tylko tych trzech sypialni to też parter by wystarczył. Ale u mnie jeszcze musi być pomieszczenie dla mojej działalności i tu już parterówki poodpadały. 120m2 to jednak wygodniej mieć na dwóch poziomach. A na emeryturze po prostu studio przerobię na sypialnię dla starych kości  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja jestem z tych, co budują z poddaszem, a woleliby parterówkę  :smile:  I jawnie się do tego od początku przyznaję. Po prostu kupiliśmy działkę, na której można postawić dom o max. powierzchni zabudowy 95m2, czyli wewnątrz jakieś 75. I dla pięcioosobowej rodziny to absolutnie za mało (nasze poprzednie mieszkanie z piwnicami liczyło sobie więcej), zatem jedyna opcja była taka, żeby piąć się w górę.

Oczywiście rodzi to dużo problemów technicznych przy samodzielnej próbie wykończenia (budowała ekipa, więc się nie przejmowałam), ale dajemy radę, bo jakie mamy wyjście  :wink:  Niemniej na pewno dołożyliśmy sobie trochę roboty i kosztów, a i tak wyeliminowałam prawie wszystko, co było drogie (np. okna dachowe) lub zbędne (niezagospodarowane niskie skosy).
Parę rzeczy nie mieści się ani w kategorii tanie, ani niezbędne, ale poszalałam z pełną świadomością, że spełniam swoje zachcianki i za to zapłacę ekstra  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Dostałem wycenę od firm pod Warszawą stanu deweloperskiego za projekt Z11 115tys, do stanu pod klucz trzeba doliczyć te 25-35 tys. Myślę że ten dom biorąc samemu ekipy da się sporo taniej wystawić niż powierzając jednej firmie wszystko. Problem jest tylko taki że jak ktoś mieszka w innym mieście, 300-400 km od miejsca budowy to to sensu nie ma, musiałbym zamieszkać na placu budowy albo wynająć gdzieś w pobliżu na kilka miesięcy mieszkanie czy pokój aby załatwiać wszystko na budowę. Jednakże cena około 2000/m2 stanu deweloperskiego budowane przez jedną firmę jest realna nawet w Warszawie.
> W tym Z11 nie podoba mi się ten daszek i udziwnienie dachu przez to, lepszy projekt jest np ten:
> http://artinex-projekt.pl/projekty-domow/d20-kazimierz
> Na 45m2 3 sypialnie +salon ten projekt chyba miażdży wszystkie małe projekty jak ktoś ma duża rodzinę a nie stać go na duży dom.


Teraz mieszkam w małym mieszkanku, ale tym D20 to mnie zmiażdżyłeś :big tongue:  Klaustrofobia to mało powiedziane. W tym domu nie ma na nic miejsca poza spaniem i na pewno nie dla "dużej rodziny". Gdybyś mógł zrobić eksperyment i np. z kartonów zrobić rzut pomieszczeń, zobaczysz jak to w realu wygląda. jak wcześniej pisaliśmy- zbyt mały metraż, to nie jest oszczędnością, bo koszt podnoszą stałe elementy niezależne od jego wielkości. Wiem, że można porównać do mieszkania w bloku, ale wierz lub nie- to nie to samo.

Gdybym był budowlańcem, to tylko takie domki bym stawiał( jeśli byliby chętni), bo roboty prawie nic, a kasa zarobiona  :wink:

----------


## artix1

> artix pisałam w tym samym czasie co ty.....i ta sama myśl[/IMG][/URL]


 Ha ha to samo zacząłem pisać tylko musiałem na godzinkę wyjechać i skasowałem mój post  :big grin: . Minuta różnicy  :smile: . Wielokrotnie zaglądałem do Twojego DB i zawsze zastanawiałem się ciężko gdzie jest wieniec? Kształtki U tak myślę?
 Scarlet latka nam lecą, nic z tym nie zrobimy, a schody na górę z biegiem czasu będą się wydawały jakieś dłuższe, wyższe. Z natury jestem asekurantem i zawsze kombinuje co się będzie działo z moimi finansami i zdrowiem za X lat. Nie potrafię żyć radośnie chwilą (czasami żałuje :wink: ). Ograniczyłem metraż, bryła domu max.prosta, koszty utrzymania na jak najniższym poziomie. Mamy zamiar doczekać w tej naszej chałupce do późnej starości i dlatego nie zajmuję się podczas budowy odcieniem dachówki, dekorami z importu czy wymyślnymi bateriami do łazienki za 5 i więcej stówek. Nadwyżki kaski wrzyciłem w ocieplenie i uszczelnienie budynku i to był mój priorytet. We wrześniu zaczynam walkę z wykończeniówką, planuję wydać kolejne 20-25tys i zacząć powoli się przeprowadzać. Dotychczasowe koszty w zaokrągleniu 185tys. Od SSO robocizna inwestora i inwestorki  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

Fajny jest dom parterowy (wydaje się większy w stosunku do wielkości, niż dom piętrowy lub z poddaszem)  albo pełne piętro (względnie prawie pełne piętro, jak ma np. bury_kocur). Ale mocne skosy i niska ścianka kolankowa to zło konieczne - bo plan zagospodarowania każe. Ani finansowo ani użytkowo nie jest to sensowne rozwiązanie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

artix - faktycznie to wygląda jak dom bez wieńca :smile:  ale to nie były kształtki U, tylko takie elementy docieplające wieniec i zarazem zastępujące szalunek
no z kosztami wpisałeś się w ten wątek, gratulacje się należą. czyli po kilku latach od zadania pytania wciąż można marzyć o domu za 200 tys.

wciąż można, bo problem nie leży w pieniądzach, tylko w naszych wyobrażeniach o domu.

----------


## Scarlet

Niekoniecznie trzeba czekać do starości żeby schody były problemem, u mnie zaraz po 30-stce pojawiła się choroba która uświadomiła mi  że jednak parter będzie lepszy ( ale to nie jest jedyny argument ). Oczywiście  można wybudować dom z poddaszem z dodatkowym pokojem na dole który w przyszłości będzie sypialnią, ale to są dodatkowe metry. My przy budowie naszej parterówki chcemy jak najwięcej zrobić sami, więc cieszę się że do wielu prac na zewnątrz nie będą potrzebne rusztowania- to jest wygodniejsze i tańsze. Ale chyba już wystarczy bo znowu schodzimy na temat co lepsze - parter czy poddasze i zaraz będzie wojna  :smile:

----------


## _artur_

powiedzcie mi czemu na poddaszu potrzebne są rusztowania a na parterze nie?

----------


## artix1

> no z kosztami wpisałeś się w ten wątek, gratulacje się należą. czyli po kilku latach od zadania pytania wciąż można marzyć o domu za 200 tys.wciąż można, bo problem nie leży w pieniądzach, tylko w naszych wyobrażeniach o domu.


 Miało być za 200tys, a będzie troche więcej ale dałem czadu z ociepleniem (nawet na garażu 20cm styro na ścianach i tyle samo w podłodze, jak mnie żonka wyrzuci z domu, wywalę autko i będę miał miłą i ciepłą kawalerkę :big grin: ). Nasze wyobrażenia o przyszłym domu czasami wykraczają poza możliwości finansowe, potrzeby i zdrowy rozsądek (sasiad 250m2 parter+piętro+piwnica, od trzech lat trwa jego wykańczanie "się", na zewnątrz żadnych zmian poza siną i zniszczoną więźbą, wyobraził sobie i ma :wink: ). Moja chałupinka (słyszałem od znajomego, że taka jakaś...podobna do stodoły :big grin: , dla mnie to zaleta) została skalibrowana do wygodnego i taniego mieszkania, miałem 50m2 w bloku, a teraz mam prawie 100m2+40m2 garaż + duża działka. Duuża zmiana. Dekorki, marmurki, płyteczki, kraniki mamy gdzieś, tym się nie najemy. Za dwa tyg. wracamy i zaczynamy zakupy. Hasło przewodnie- niskie ceny, dobra jakość i bez idiotyzmów. Od ponad 5 lat mam w łazience kran za 50zł. i do tej pory działa. Wygląda jak ten za 400zet. Nie mam zamiaru wyposażać pomieszczenia, w którym mój układ wydalniczy załatwia swoje sprawy w lux wyroby z Włoch czy Hiszpani za grubą kasę. Już gdzieś pisałem, że dogadałem się z moją kupą i mam pozwolenie na zakup kibelka do małej łazienki za 3 stówki  :big grin: . Trochę sie boję przyszłego"dizajnu" bo natura jakoś mi poskąpiła wyobraźni, podpatruje sobie gotowe wnętrza i koduję w łepetynie to co nam się podoba  :smile: . Ogólnie ma być wygodnie, maksymalnie tanio, niskie koszty ogrzewania teraz i w przyszłości, nareszcie będziemy mieli taras i duży ogród z miejscem na grilla i ognisko :wink: . Luuubimy naturę i zieleninkę. Po co nam "salony"? Z emeryturki tego luksusu nie utrzymamy niestety.

----------


## DEZET

Takie właśnie proste podejście do budowy również u mnie. Co prawda ze względu na wz mam też "gratis" poddasze, ale jednak to parter będzie/jest sercem domu. 
A rusztowanie do budowy poddasza konieczne, bo to jednak min. 6m wysokości wychodzi. Co prawda ja sobie poradziłem tylko 4 ramkami na całej budowie, ale murowałem od środka, z ociepleniem już się tak nie da.

----------


## ceju20

Witam podlacze sie do tematu TK9, tylko chcialbym go poszerzyc o metr od strony kuchni i salonu, i bez wiekszych innych zmian czy jest sens marzyc z 200tys i dzialka 10arów media 10 metrów od granicy dzialki, jeszcze nie kupilem dzialki ale powaznie to rozwazam

----------


## bury_kocur

A ile kosztuje ta działka? Ma się zmieścić razem z domem w 200 tys?
Media 10m od granicy to oznacza, że nie masz ich na działce, czyli pęknie może nie zabójcza, ale konkretna kwota za przyłącza. Najlepiej byłoby najpierw sprawdzić, ile to może wynieść. 
Poszerzenie domu w tę stronę powinno być bezproblemowe.

----------


## ceju20

mowie o 200 tys bez dzialki, dzialka jest obudowana z kazdej strony gaz i woda 10 metrów prad jest na dzialce

----------


## imrahil

parter vs poddasze - wszystko zależy od warunków. ja np. mam za małą działkę, żeby wszystko zmieścić. dom będzie z pełbym piętrem budujemy bardzo ciepły dom, w związku z czym np. na poddaszu dużym kosztem byłyby okna ciepłe połaciowe, których ceny wynoszą za m2 kilkukrotnie więcej niż okien na ścianie (poza tym nie przepadam za dachowymi  :smile: ). mamy płytę fundamentową i według projektu było sporo gruntu do wymiany - to była droga impreza, sam grunt kosztował więcej niż ocieplenie płyty, w związku z czym pchanie się w parter znacznie podrożyłoby nasz fundament a musiałby on mieć dwa razy większą powierzchnię niż teraz. to samo z dachem - przy poddaszu czy parterówce byłby sporo większy, a jednak dach to też spory wydatek. w moim przypadku jeśli porównam parterówkę (dwa razy większy fundament, więcej więźby, dachówek, rynien itd., większa powierzchnia stropu do ocieplenia) z piętrem (strop + schody + trochę więcej ścian) to wyszło na korzyść piętra. udało się też lepiej zorientować budynek względem stron świata. przy parterówce jednak mógłbym np. sam zrobić ocieplenie ścian, więc zostałoby sporo pieniędzy na robociźnie w kieszeni. parterówki i tak nie moglibyśmy u nas wybudować, natomiast poddasze odpadło ze względu na skosy i okna dachowe.

----------


## sipex

dzięki wszystkim powoli sięprzekonuje do tych parterówek znowu :big tongue:  poczytam wątki dzienniki budowy i pomyślimy co dalej :smile:  co do tk9 to znalzłem dziennik za 140tys już mieszkają z częsciowym wyposażeniem domku i nie zbyt wielką pracą własną :big tongue:

----------


## ceju20

czy mogl bys mi podeslac linka do tego dziennika dzieki

----------


## bowess

*ceju20* czy na pewno warto powiększać gotowca? Ten, kto będzie to przerysowywał weźmie przynajmniej tysiaka więcej niż za standardowe adaptowanie gotowca na budowlany.
Jeżeli chcesz dom o 8-9m2 większy (tyle by było po wydłużeniu o metr), to kup od razu taki gotowiec. Proszę bardzo - TK49. Nawet ma sensowniejsze moim zdaniem okna. A tak w ogóle to jest funkcjonalny klon TK9 tylko większy.

----------


## vulcanor

To że ktoś tam w dzienniku napisał że zrobił dom za jakieś grosze ale nie dopisał że robocizna gratis czyli albo sam robił albo wujek Heniek przyszedł i zrobił za darmo, za 200 tys postawisz dom 100m2 w stanie deweloperskim przez firmę, albo dom około 60-80m2 pod klucz też robione wszystko przez firmę, są to aktualne ceny bo wysyłałem różne projekty do firm, ale do tych cen trzeba doliczyć ogrodzenie i choćby wyłożenie kostką działki. + oczywiście koszt samej działki.

----------


## artix1

> To że ktoś tam w dzienniku napisał że zrobił dom za jakieś grosze ale nie dopisał że robocizna gratis czyli albo sam robił albo wujek Heniek przyszedł i zrobił za darmo, za 200 tys postawisz dom 100m2 w stanie deweloperskim przez firmę, albo dom około 60-80m2 pod klucz też robione wszystko przez firmę, są to aktualne ceny bo wysyłałem różne projekty do firm, ale do tych cen trzeba doliczyć ogrodzenie i choćby wyłożenie kostką działki. + oczywiście koszt samej działki.


 Ktoś tam może pisał, że stan SSO robiła firma, a reszta samemu albo wszystko sam lub z wójkiem Heńkiem. Trzeba trochę się zagłębić w dzienniki lub wcześniejsze posty. Dyskutujemy o kosztach budowy domu , a nie jakiegoś ogrodzenia i wyłożenia kostką działki. U mnie kostki w tym roku brak, ogrodzenie postawione samemu z ekstra powlekanej siatki, jeden bok cały czas siatka leśna, ekskluzywna brama z furtka za tysiaka itd. Budujac dom 100m2 i majac limit 200tys. zapomnij o wynajmowaniu firm do każdej roboty bo i 300tys będzie za mało. To nie jes inwestycja dla biznesmenów w garniakach i paniuś z długimi tipsami  :no:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> To że ktoś tam w dzienniku napisał że zrobił dom za jakieś grosze ale nie dopisał że robocizna gratis czyli albo sam robił albo wujek Heniek przyszedł i zrobił za darmo, *za 200 tys postawisz dom 100m2 w stanie deweloperskim przez firmę, albo dom około 60-80m2 pod klucz też robione wszystko przez firmę, są to aktualne ceny bo wysyłałem różne projekty do firm,* ale do tych cen trzeba doliczyć ogrodzenie i choćby wyłożenie kostką działki. + oczywiście koszt samej działki.


czyli postawisz dom.....i o to chodzi, reszta nieważna - te kostki i inne płoty.

----------


## bowess

Kostka i kostka. Jak wprowadzą podatek od deszczu (powierzchni zakostkowanej), to się może niektórzy opamiętają z tymi połaciami w kostce.  :wink: 
Od początku wątek mówi o budowie domu za 200 - działka, płoty, urządzenie ogrodu to już inny portfel.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nigdy więcej kostki! Mam w wynajmowanym obecnie domu i to jest porażka. Zwykły trawiasty wjazd, a chodnik z płaskich kamieni wrzuconych w trawnik, wygrzebanych z okolicznych pozostałości po kamieniołomie. Zamiast płotu żywopłot, nawet sąsiadowi ten pomysł się spodobał.

----------


## Zielony ogród

no fakt, jak jest kostka to trzeba ciągle sprzątać, a i tak są plamy. moja ulubiona nawierzchnia to żwir, ale tak porządnie zrobiony, jak w Anglii
a żywopłot to już w ogóle super sprawa, dziwne, ze mamy w Polsce tak mało prawdziwych żywopłotów, wszędzie te drogie podmurówki z klinkieru i kute płoty - jednak ludzie mają pieniądze.....

----------


## bowess

Mi się podobają takie ścieżki "parkowe" - przepuszczalne ale dość twarde. W moim miasteczku teraz są takie robione na terenach zagospodarowywanych na parki, zieleń, tereny rekreacyjne.
A po prawej stronie widać pomosty drewniane.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Bo w Polsce od sąsiada należy się odgrodzić, najlepiej dwumetrowym "Malborkiem". A u mnie będzie żywopłot z przejściem do sąsiada aby na piwko nie trzeba było chodzić dookoła  :big grin:  No i zaoszczędzę kopania, murowania, siatkowania czy zbijania z drewna, raz w roku się przytnie i tyle.

Kostka to jest dla bogatych ludzi - bo albo trzeba mieć dużo wolnego czasu (czyli kasa już zarobiona) na sprzątanie tejże albo dużo kasy na zapłacenie komuś. Żwirek, kamienie na dziko, w ostateczności kostka "dziurawa". Wszystko lepsze od tych betonowych czy granitowych koszmarów.

----------


## bowess

A ja mam ścieżki z kostki.  :smile:  Położyliśmy niewiele - trzydzieści parę m2, tylko do chodzenia, auto nie jeździ. Kolor burgund - dzieci mają gdzie kredą rysować.  :big grin:

----------


## artix1

> Bo w Polsce od sąsiada należy się odgrodzić, najlepiej dwumetrowym "Malborkiem". A u mnie będzie żywopłot z przejściem do sąsiada aby na piwko nie trzeba było chodzić dookoła


 He he, sąsiad,a sąsiad. Z jednym będziesz piwko pił, a drugi będzie nocami buszował po twojej działce, taki poszukiwacz skarbów :big grin: . Dobry człowiek tylko ma lepkie łapy jak Spiderman :big grin: . Niektórzy toczą regularne, wyniszczające walki z "życzliwym" w mordę jeża sąsiedztwem. Życie. Mieszkam w skandynawi i jestem pewien, że jak zostawię rower, drabinę albo jakieś narzędzia na trawniku, to na drugi, trzeci lub czwarty dzień będą leżały w tym samym miejscu. U siebie też jestem tego "pewien" i dlatego mam ogrodzenie  :big grin: .

----------


## CodeSnipper

Doskonałe nawiązanie do "Polactwa" Ziemkiewicza. A u mnie na wsi kosiarka pod balkonem całe lato, podobnie rowery, fakt z drogi nie widać, ale jednak. A sasiedzi? Jak mnie nie ma a ktoś się kręci to mam zaraz telefon  :big grin:

----------


## sipex

Witam.Awięc tak :big grin:  powoli skłaniam się ku parterówce i teraz mam dwa na oku.
http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tk9-WAK1005
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...=0&wo_1=&wo_0=
róznica to około 13m2 w tym metrażu dośc sporo a jak Państwo myślą o róznicy cenowej?działkę mam sporo tylko kąt dachu minimu 35stopni składałem pisma o zmiejszenia ale odmawiali ewentualnie do 30 stopni mogą sięzgodzić.Może ktoś miał problem i przerabiał projekt do WZ jaki może być przybliżony koszt takiej usługi?czy dalej w gminie mam walczyć?
Może ktoś ma podobny ciekawy projekt w tym przedziale metrażowym?pozdrawiam :smile:  :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

TK9 ma bardziej prostą bryłę, przypomina Z7 z pracowni Z500 więc będzie raczej ciut tańszy. Jeśli nie chcesz mieć poddasza to 30* jest OK 35* pozwala już jakoś tam zagospodarować strych.

----------


## artix1

*sipex* może coś takiego?   http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/sloneczny     . 190tys netto pod klucz, z własną wykończeniówką ta suma powinna być brutto.Kąt dachu 24'. Rezygnując z kominka zostanie w kieszeni ładnych parę tysiączków. Jeżeli będziesz grzał gazem można tradycyjny komin zastąpić lekkim z kwasówki. Jest też parter 67m2 z poddaszem do adaptacji, podobne koszty, dach 30'. Wykusze raczej do wywalenia.  http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/perelka 
*code snipper* ładna okolica jest wiele warta, a mili, uczciwi i normalni sąsiedzi są bezcenni. Jakoś do tej pory nie miałem problemów ze złodziejstwem czy cwaniactwem (sąsiednie działki są niezabudowane) i oby tak zostało ale trzeba się trochę asekurować, tak na zaś. Jakbym miał takiego sąsiada jak Ty to też bym  posadził żywopłot w granicy. Pewnie byśmy się dogadali  :big grin: . Teraz nie jestem pewien co mi los przyniesie :smile:

----------


## sipex

artix1 domek fajny podobny do tk9 ale na plus ma większą łazienkę i fajne pom.gospodarcze :smile:  co do drugiego to raczej nie bo wsumie to z34 mam mniejszą powierzchnie na dole i teżpoddasze więć nie wiem czy drożej by nie wyszedł :big tongue: kominek chyba sobie odpuszcze jest dlamnie zbędny a tak jak mówisz pare dobrych tysięcy w kieszeni :smile: 
 CodeSnipper
z7 powiem że idealny metrarzem i wygląd pokoje wszystko oki :big grin:  tyle że kotłownia nie będzie za mała na piec "smieciuch" umnie tylko takie ogrzewanie wchodzi w grę..
co do kąta dachu to w warunkach zabudowy mam minimum 35* i myśle że jak gmina sięnie zgodzi to przeprojektować dach na 35* tylko obawiam się,że to spory koszt tak naprawdę nie potrzebny;/

----------


## sipex

oki z7 ma wersje z katem dachu 35* :big grin:  ale czytam komentarze i piszą o 280tys pod klucz troche chyba dużó ?albo klamki z złota :big tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> tyle że kotłownia nie będzie za mała na piec "smieciuch" umnie tylko takie ogrzewanie wchodzi w grę..


Dlatego czy nie szkoda Ci kasy i miejsca na węgiel ? 
W tak małym domu ogrzewanie węglem wychodzi drogo,grzej prądem,oszczędzisz na kominie,kotle i instalacji grube tys.zł.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Szkieletową wersję Z7 wybudowało małżeństwo z którym gadałem za 150 tys. Ale dużo robili sami. Szkielet stawiała im firma. Po co Ci śmieciuch? Ja w górach, gdzie zima trzymać potrafi mocno idę w izolację bo koszt kaloryferów, komina i smieciucha hydraulik wycenił na 30 tys. To wolę grzać prądem dobrze zaizolowany dom. 

Z7 jak jeszcze o nim myślałem znajomy budowlaniec (szef firmy) wycenił mi na jakieś 120 tysi za SSZ - wszystko firmami.

----------


## sipex

umnie niema innej możliwości jak prąd albo paliwo stałe.. :sad:

----------


## sipex

czy mógø by ktos podac usrednione koszty za m2 np ocieplenia scian zrobienia fundamentow ocieplenie dachu i go wykonanie?chcial bym soie policzy roznice na przykladzie tego domku
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Z71...,idp,9427.html
oraz tk9 bardzo podobne metrazowo tyle ze z 71 troche jak kornik bedzie ale to jest do przelkniecia :tongue:  i ile z 71 waszym zdaniem moze wyjsc taniej od z34?czy nie sa to groszowe sprawy kwestia kilku tysiecy za pare cegiel dachowek i betonu na strop?

----------


## Arturo72

> czy mógø by ktos podac usrednione koszty za m2 np ocieplenia scian zrobienia fundamentow ocieplenie dachu i go wykonanie?chcial bym soie policzy roznice na przykladzie tego domku
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Z71/a,s_pd,idp,9427.html
> oraz tk9 bardzo podobne metrazowo tyle ze z 71 troche jak kornik bedzie ale to jest do przelkniecia i ile z 71 waszym zdaniem moze wyjsc taniej od z34?czy nie sa to groszowe sprawy kwestia kilku tysiecy za pare cegiel dachowek i betonu na strop?


Nie można mówić o uśrednionych cenach,wszystko zależy od technologi wykonania oraz czego oczekujemy od domu.
Ceny materiałów jak i technologii są naprawdę różne np.cena styro to przedział 120-200zł/m3 i zależnie od grubości izolacji cena samego materiału za m2 waha się w przedziale 15-50zł/m2 i średnia 32zł/m2 nic Ci nie będzie mówiła i nie jest żadnym wyznacznikiem.Podobnie ma się rzecz ze ścianami i fundamentami.Cena m2 materiału konstrukcyjnego to przedział 35-60zł/m2 przy ścianie dwuwarstwowej i 100-150zł/m2 przy ścianie jednowarstwowej i te 60zł/m2 to nie jest napewno materiał najlepszy do budowy ścian,fundamenty w moim przypadku to izolowana płyta fundamentowa,wyszła 300zł/m2 ale różni się tym,że nie dawałem już izolacji pod wylewkę gdzie w przypadku tradycyjnych fundamentów taka izolacja musi być oraz to,że stan "0+" był gotowy w 5 dni.
Cena robocizny jest raczej stała i za ocieplenie to przedział 30-40zł/m2,tynkowanie podobnie.Cena elewacji także zależy od technologi wykonania,są gotowe,kolorowe tynki ale możne też wykonać zwykły tynk mineralny i pomalować to farbą np.silikonową,będzie taniej.

----------


## sipex

to ja nie wiem jak to policzyc :big tongue:  moze najlepiej do firm wysylac zapytanie odnosnie SSZ kosztu z materialem lepszym gorszym..

----------


## Arturo72

> to ja nie wiem jak to policzyc moze najlepiej do firm wysylac zapytanie odnosnie SSZ kosztu z materialem lepszym gorszym..


Najpierw zacznij od studiowania forum pod kątem budowy domu,dowiesz się dużo bo to nie jest tylko murowanie cegła po cegle  :wink:  
Po nauce wybierz odpowiedni dla siebie dom,chodzi o technologie budowy o przyszłe rachunki za ogrzewanie,co zrobić żeby było taniej itp.
Jeśli okreslisz warunki,wtedy mozesz zastanawiać się nad projektem,czy będzie tani w budowie a drogi w ekspoatacji i na ile droższy w ekspoatacji niż ten o troższkę droższy w budowie a tańszy w ekspoatacji itp.
Dom to nie wymiana auta na nowsze,no chyba,że budujesz z myślą pomieszkania 2-3 lata a potem coś nowego.Wtedy buduj jak najtaniej  :wink: 

Pomysł z zapytaniem się firm nie jest najlepszy bo wcisną Ci każdy kit,Ty masz wiedzieć co budujesz i Ty firmom mówisz co mają robić a firma tylko wykonuje Twoje zalecenia.
Znając polskie realia to opierając się na firmie nie chciałbym mieszkać w takim domu  :wink:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Sipex, ja dopiero plan rysuje a od pół roku czytam. Po trzech miesiącach czytania po dwie trzy godziny dziennie wiedziałem dopiero od czego zacząć  :wink:  Jak już wiedziałem to się dopiero zarejestrowałem bo zacząłem mieć pytania  :big grin:

----------


## bowess

To ja poradzę w celach nabycia ogólnej orientacji pooglądanie projektów z Archetonu. Nie namawiam na żadne zakupy, to ma być tylko rozeznanie co i za ile.
Archeton na stronie projektu zamieszcza wiadomo - wizualki, rzuty, przekrój budynku. Ale też, co im się bardzo chwali, kosztorysy liczone z zestawień materiałów i dość szczegółową specyfikację techniczną budynku. Czyli łatwo możesz zobaczyć, jak różne elementy wpływają na cenę. TK9 z Zielonym ogrodem łatwo nie zestawisz, bo biura mają swoje orientacyjne sposoby kalkulowania cen, każdy jakieś własne średnie za metr stosuje.
Możesz zobaczyć projekty Alida, Maluch Bis i trzy wersje Modrzyka - zobaczysz jak na koszt wpływa na przykład to, czy ściana jest jedno- czy dwuwarstwowa i z jakich materiałów, czy jest strop ciężki czy lekki, metraż, powierzchnia dachu.

----------


## sipex

czytam i śledze dziennik od dawna ,ale zazwyczaj opierałem się na kosztach które podają wykonawcy lub mieszkańcy już własnych domków jaką prace wykonali sami a jaką przez ekipy/firmy :smile: i tak np. o 71 vs z34 powiedziała mi to osoba która mieszka w z34 od 3lat ,że koszt dobudowanie tych metrów to jest kwestia 3-5tys złotych troche cegły,dachówki,stropu.Jakaś prawda napewno w tym jest iż oba domki mają podobny układ liczbe pokoi lazienek itp..Ludzie piszą ,że trzeba liczyć 2000-2500zł za m2,ale moim zdaniem dobudowanie 10 m2 gdzie już mamy kuchnie lzaienke itp nie może być liczony jako 25tyś zł dlatego też bardzo ciekaw jestem porównania z71 vs z34 :smile:  w dziennikach jest podobnie z kosztami ale to tak samo można porównać z34 budowany przez kowalskiego a z34 przez iksinskiego..dlatego chce sam to obliczyć :smile:  ale narazie nie wiem jak to ugryżć :big tongue: co do budowy to chce z komórkowego 24 i ocieplenie 15cm przy takiej kalkulacji ludzie z forum twierdzą ,żę rocznie idzie im przyczepa drzewa i tona węgla na ogrzewanie z 34 jakieś 1000zł ,aż cięzko uwierzyć :big tongue:

----------


## DEZET

> czytam i śledze dziennik od dawna ,ale zazwyczaj opierałem się na kosztach które podają wykonawcy lub mieszkańcy już własnych domków jaką prace wykonali sami a jaką przez ekipy/firmyi tak np. o 71 vs z34 powiedziała mi to osoba która mieszka w z34 od 3lat ,że koszt dobudowanie tych metrów to jest kwestia 3-5tys złotych troche cegły,dachówki,stropu.Jakaś prawda napewno w tym jest iż oba domki mają podobny układ liczbe pokoi lazienek itp..Ludzie piszą ,że trzeba liczyć 2000-2500zł za m2,ale moim zdaniem dobudowanie 10 m2 gdzie już mamy kuchnie lzaienke itp nie może być liczony jako 25tyś zł dlatego też bardzo ciekaw jestem porównania z71 vs z34 w dziennikach jest podobnie z kosztami ale to tak samo można porównać z34 budowany przez kowalskiego a z34 przez iksinskiego..dlatego chce sam to obliczyć ale narazie nie wiem jak to ugryżćco do budowy to chce z komórkowego 24 i ocieplenie 15cm przy takiej kalkulacji ludzie z forum twierdzą ,żę rocznie idzie im przyczepa drzewa i tona węgla na ogrzewanie z 34 jakieś 1000zł ,aż cięzko uwierzyć


Czego nie wiesz? Policz metry2 ścian, odejmij m2 okien i drzwi zewnętrznych (+ ew. ściana nośna jeśli jest w domu i tej samej grubości co zewnętrzna). Dostajesz całkowity metraż ścian- dzielisz przez pow. pustaka(pow. ?), bloczka BK - 0,142m2. Wyjdzie przybliżona ilość potrzebnych bloczków x cena i masz koszt ścian. Cena betonu - telefon do producenta. Styro, kleje, zaprawa- hurtownie, markety. Koszt więźby( drzewa) ilość m3 x cena. Pokrycie: folia/ membrana, blacha/ dachówka. Dodać trzeba kilkanaście(?) % na drobiazgi: gwoździe, farmery, obróbki blacharskie. Komin jako całość też wiadomo ile może kosztować. Okna- oferta od producenta, przedstawiciela( przeważnie w zimie taniej).
Zbierzesz ogólne ceny materiałów, to możesz sobie dowolnie porównywać domy, bo podstawy już masz.
Zdaję sobie sprawę z mocnego uproszczenia, ale tak najprościej zacząć liczyć materiały. Robocizna to inna broszka  :wink:

----------


## sipex

oki dzięki nawet dostane zestawienie materiałowe od jednego forumowicza :big grin:

----------


## Sławek...

> Najpierw zacznij od studiowania forum pod kątem budowy domu,
> Po nauce wybierz odpowiedni dla siebie dom
> Pomysł z zapytaniem się firm nie jest najlepszy bo wcisną Ci każdy kit,Ty masz wiedzieć co budujesz i Ty firmom mówisz co mają robić a firma tylko wykonuje Twoje zalecenia.


tak tak...
a jak zachorujesz to najpierw zacznij od studiowania forum pod kątem medycyny
po nauce wybierz odpowiedni dla siebie sposób leczenia 
pomysł z wizytą u lekarzy nie jest najlepszy bo wcisną Ci każdy kit, Ty masz wiedzieć na co jesteś chory i jak się to leczy...

i tak dalej w każdej możliwej dziedzinie...
po pierwsze przestudiuj forum...

powodzenia

----------


## DEZET

Sławek -  :big lol:  . A poważnie, to jeśli, jak widać- budowa dla sipex-a to nowość, dobrze zgłębić choć po części temat. Przynajmniej przed "godziną zero" będzie znał podstawy, żeby wiedzieć o czym mówić lub o co pytać. Mnie się zawsze łaty z kontrłatami mylą, choć sam wtargałem tego na dach prawie 1km  :wink:  A "zielony" początkujący inwestor, niech tylko powie, że się na tym, czy tamtym "nie zna", to już widzę tą budowę :eek:

----------


## Kwitko

Stara dobra zasada do 100 m. użytkowej parterówka , powyżej z poddaszem. 
Co do braku ogrodzenia ok, ale kiedy chcesz mieć psa/psy zaczyna się problem, dlatego my ogrodziliśmy działkę, zwykłą siatką, koszt niewielki jeżeli robi się samemu.
Jeżeli chodzi o układ pomieszczeń, łazienka naprawdę nie musi być duża, my mamy maleńką, jest bardzo funkcjonalna. Tyle że nie mamy tam pralni, jest w osobnym pomieszczeniu. Bardziej należy zwrócić uwagę na salon i jadalnie to jest ważne bo tam potrzeba trochę przestrzeni. My mamy troszkę za mało miejsca na stół. Mieści się tylko taki na góra 5 osób i jest ciasno, niewygodnie. W kotłowni nie trzeba trzymać węgla, mamy osobne pomieszczenie (blaszak za 900 zł)  dlatego kotłownia też nie musi być duża.  
Kostka na ścieżki (jeszcze nie mamy)  bo niestety w szpilkach po gruncie chodzi się nie najlepiej, a do auta/bramy bez napędu trzeba jakoś dojść.

----------


## Kwitko

A i schody to nie musi być ogromny koszt. Nasze kosztowały około 1500 zł (jeszcze nie mamy barierki). Z tym że spawał teść ale myślę że to nie problem znaleźć kogoś kto za niewielkie pieniądze to zrobi.

----------


## sipex

Sławek to było dobre przyznam :big grin:  coś tam łapie w tej dziedzinie także aż takim "swięzakiem " nie jestem ale rozumiem kolegów koleżanki i zaczynam od pierwszej strony sumiennie :smile: a co wypytywania się to chyba potrzebuje tego żeby ktoś powiedział zamnie ,że tak da się do 200tys buduj :big grin: poprostu sięboje że nie starczy pieniędzy albo coś pójdzie nie tak a to chyba uzasadniony lęk :smile: czytam fora z7 dzienniki komentarze i generalnie jeśli sie opierać o relacje ludzi to powiem tak że z34 z poddaszem wychodzi to samo;P

----------


## namira

Sławek - to było bardzo dobre,dystans i poczucie humoru,tego brakuje na tym forum,pełno tu mądrali,którzy zbudowali pierwszy dom w życiu i tym samym stali się wyrocznią,że tylko tak,a kto myśli i buduje inaczej jest naiwny i daje się naciągać firmom,co przecież nie jest prawdą,bo wszystko zależy od człowieka.
Podzielam zdanie Kwitko,mały dom - parterówka,im większy,tym bardziej opłaca się iść w poddasze.

----------


## Scarlet

> tak tak...
> a jak zachorujesz to najpierw zacznij od studiowania forum pod kątem medycyny
> po nauce wybierz odpowiedni dla siebie sposób leczenia 
> pomysł z wizytą u lekarzy nie jest najlepszy bo wcisną Ci każdy kit, Ty masz wiedzieć na co jesteś chory i jak się to leczy...
> 
> i tak dalej w każdej możliwej dziedzinie...
> po pierwsze przestudiuj forum...
> 
> powodzenia


No nie mów że ze wszystkim biegniesz do lekarza  :smile:   Nie zdarzyło ci się wpisać w google niepokojących objawów żeby dowiedzieć się co ci dolega ?  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## bowess

Ja tam jestem zdania, że najlepiej posłuchać różnych głosów - ekspertów, zawodowców i usługobiorców, samorobów i zlecających roboty.
Przed zakupem projektu gotowego miałam możliwość skonsultowania go z architektką z dużym dorobkiem zawodowym i oczywiście skorzystałam z jej wiedzy. Opinie ludzi o różnych rozwiązaniach czytałam równie chętnie, choć akurat nie było jeszcze realizacji według mojego projektu. Mój kierownik budowy był naprawdę świetnym gościem umiejącym wiele doradzić, ale też szczerze przekonanym do podnoszenia ścianek kolankowych gdzie tylko się da. A ja ścianki nie chciałam podnosić, bo większe poddasze było mi zwyczajnie niepotrzebne, a choć koszt dodatkowych metrów byłby stosunkowo nieduży, to jednak koszt.

A tak a propos zwracania się do fachowców z fachowymi sprawami. Ostatnio coś zaczęło nam dziwnie szurgotać w samochodzie. Auto odwiedziło trzy warsztaty, w dwóch mechanik zgodził się przejechać autem, żeby usłyszeć hałas, w każdym zostało wzięte na podnośnik. I co? I nic. Nie wiedzą, to by trzeba rozbierać, szukać, nie mają czasu, może za dwa tygodnie znajdą czas. Dopiero kiedy sami namierzyliśmy przyczynę hałasów i mąż zajechał do warsztatu z komunikatem, że hałasuje w takim to a takim miejscu, dokonano naprawy.  :big grin:

----------


## dr_au

sławek - zabawna analogia, niestety chybiona. Powodów jest kilka:

- forum budujących przy pomocy inwestora zastępczego, inspektora nadzoru lub kupujących dom od dewelopera, a dla takich, co samodzielnie nadzorują proces budowy lub wręcz samodzielnie budują. Jeżeli przyjmujesz na siebie rolę "organizatora" procesu budowlanego, a więc sam szukasz fachowców, dokonujesz odbiorów (faktycznie, nie formalnie), sprawdzasz postępy na budowie i bawisz się w zaopatrzeniowca, to musisz elementarną wiedza co do technologii budowlanych dysponować. Inaczej nie odróżnisz wygadanego partacza od super speca, w hurtowni wcisną ci każdy kit i nie rozwiążesz sytuacji, w której wykonawca zwala na architekta, architekt na wykonawcę, a kierbud mówi, że obaj to idioci. Prawda jest taka, że wszyscy tu amatorsko paramy się czymś, co w tzw. normalnych warunkach powinien wykonać za nas odpowiedni fachowiec. Szukamy informacji na forum nie po to, żeby przygotować się do wizyty u lekarza, a po to, żeby samemu się wyleczyć. Czy to jest słuszne podejście, czy niesłuszne, to inna sprawa, niemniej taka jest rzeczywistość budowania metodą gospodarczą.

- budowlanka w w takim zakresie, w jakim jest nam potrzebny, nie rocket science. Nie budujemy mostu autostradowego w Mszanie, a proste domu jednorodzinne. Te opasłe księgi, które składamy do urzędu w związku z pozwoleniem na budowę, to aberracja naszego prawa, a nie rzeczywista potrzeba. W rzeczywistości do wybudowania domu jednorodzinnego potrzebnych jest kilka rysunków, kilka prostych obliczeń i rozrysowanie niektórych detali. Przeciętnie inteligentny człowiek jest w stanie w krótkim czasie to ogarnąć w zakresie, który jest wystarczający dla poprowadzenia budowy jego własnego domu.

- fora, blogi budujących i strony producentów są jednym z lepszych źródeł wartościowej wiedzy. Artykuły w pisemkach budowlanych są dobre, dopóki nie zacznie się budować. Później nagle okazuje się, że autor albo nie ma pojęcia o czym pisze, albo nie uwzględnił sytuacji szczególnej, która tak się składa wystąpiła u nas, albo widział budowę z daleka i pisze ogólniki spisane od innych takich jak on, albo wciska drogie rozwiązania reklamodawców, które może i są dobre, ale całkowicie nieopłacalne.  Natomiast podręczniki dla studentów kierunków budowlanych są często zbyt szczegółowe - nie zamierzamy w końcu robić nowej specjalizacji, a jedynie dowiedzieć się tego i owego, żeby przypilnować, czy nas całkiem w wała nie robią.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z7, Z34, Z12 - te rozważałem i wszystkie wg moich poszukiwań da się zrobić za mniej niż 200 tys.

----------


## *Lesiak*

zawsze można poszukać oszczędności tam gdzie inni ich nie widzą . Mam kolegę , który dużo zaoszczędził budując ze starej ale zdrowej po niemieckiej cegle rozbiórkowej wiem , że dużo rzeczy robił też sam ( podłogi tynki itp .) . Na pewno oszczędności są tam gdzie się ich często nie spodziewamy

----------


## Sławek...

> - fora, blogi budujących i strony producentów są jednym z lepszych źródeł wartościowej wiedzy..


niestety, ale tutaj wskazana jest duża ostrożność, trzeba umieć założyć filtry na natłok informacji, który jest na forach i niestety często okazuje się, że nasza wiedza jest niedostateczna żeby przefiltrować te informacje i znowu kręcimy się po omacku, co nie oznacza oczywiście, że niczego nie da się z forum wyciągnąć, owszem da się...
ja tylko chcę zwrócić uwagę, że nie można brać bezkrytycznie wszystkiego..

----------


## gokasek

Witam,
Od jakiegoś czasu śledzę wpisy na forum i postanowiłam się dołączyć. Co prawda o budownictwie wiem niewiele dlatego też prosto z mostu zadam pytanie. Czy ten domek można postawić i zamieszkać za te 200 tys. 
http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/sloneczkoII 
Wkład własny 70 tys. 150 tys. to byłby ewentualnie kredyt.( ewentualnie bo chcę najpierw rozwiać złudne nadzieje). Działka własna około 30 arów bez przyłączy niestety i jeszcze nie przekwalifikowana na budowlaną. Jeżeli ktoś ma metrażem podobny domek już wystawiony to proszę o kosztorys ile dokładnie to wyszło bo jedni "doradcy" mówią, że da się spokojnie zamieszkać za 200 tys. inni mówią żeby nawet nie marzyć. Dodam, że musielibyśmy zlecić to firmie bo nie ma możliwości samodzielnego budowania.
I ciekawi mnie bardzo bo na stronie gdzie znalazłam ten projekt jest napisane, że stan pod klucz bez instalacji wewnętrznych 175 tys. Zastanawiam się co to oznacza bo z tego co wyczytałam to stan pod klucz to już z wykończeniem a tu podają bez instalacji wewnętrznych  więc jak to w końcu? Czy to jest 175 tys a instalacje liczone osobno i jeśli tak to ile trzeba doliczyć do tych 175 tys.? 
Bardzo proszę o podpowiedzi bo nie chcemy sie porywać na coś czego nie będziemy w stanie dokończyć.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## _artur_

przy jakiejś jednak własnej pracy wydaje mi się że jest to możliwe.. bez szaleństw w wykończeniówce, no i jeśli ekipami to zależy od regionu..
czemu wykluczasz własnoręczne prace? pędzel czy wiertarkę nie jest problem użyć, położenie np.  paneli też nie nastręcza problemów..

----------


## gokasek

Wiesz podchodzę do tego bardzo ostrożnie bo znajomy buduje się właśnie i ma chyba nawet mniejszy metraż a za sam stan surowy, dach i okna robocizna wyszła prawie 50 tys. a materiał jeszcze raz tyle albo i więcej a jeśli chodzi o takie rzeczy jak panele czy malowanie to owszem damy rade zrobić sami ale mi chodzi o taki stan, że masz już prąd, wodę, centralne, tynki i gładź, wylane posadzki i ewentualnie płytki wyłożone . To wszystko musiałaby zrobić firma niestety. ;( I dlatego te 200 tys. staje się dla mnie coraz mniej realne  :sad:

----------


## gokasek

Jeśli chodzi lokalizacje to województwo dolnośląskie.

----------


## _artur_

> Wiesz podchodzę do tego bardzo ostrożnie bo znajomy buduje się właśnie i ma chyba nawet mniejszy metraż a za sam stan surowy, dach i okna robocizna wyszła prawie 50 tys. a materiał jeszcze raz tyle albo i więcej a jeśli chodzi o takie rzeczy jak panele czy malowanie to owszem damy rade zrobić sami ale mi chodzi o taki stan, że masz już prąd, wodę, centralne, tynki i gładź, wylane posadzki i ewentualnie płytki wyłożone . To wszystko musiałaby zrobić firma niestety. ;( I dlatego te 200 tys. staje się dla mnie coraz mniej realne


u mnie (dziennik w stopce) za SSZ wyszło jakieś 150-160 tysięcy.. i od tej pory resztę (z wyjątkiem tynkow i wylewek) mam zamiar sam zrobić.. zobaczymy jak wyjdzie.. 
i mam zamiar za 70 do 100 tysięcy się wprowadzić.. rurki do wody już położyłem wspólnie z żoną.. teraz kładziemy kable do wszystkiego.. ogrzewanie też zrobię.. oczywiście te tematy konsultuję a to z wujkiem hydraulikiem, kolegą elektrykiem.. wiadomo że do niektórych rzeczy trzeba mieć uprawnienia i pojęcie ale np. kabel "stąd dotąd" czy wykucie dziury na rurki to można samemu zrobić.. tynki można zrobić ćementowo wapienne bez gładzi.. płytki tylko tam gdzie niezbędne i jakoś się da radę.. 
zerknij np. http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...j%C4%99-tanio-) u: kolega pracuje chyba w norwegii a wszystko robi w przerwach urlopowych i ma zamiar się w 200 tys. zmieścić.. 
jak masz działkę i trochę kasy na wkład własny to i tak jesteś w dobrej sytuacji..

----------


## artix1

> . http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...j%C4%99-tanio-) u: kolega pracuje chyba w norwegii a wszystko robi w przerwach urlopowych i ma zamiar się w 200 tys. zmieścić.. 
> jak masz działkę i trochę kasy na wkład własny to i tak jesteś w dobrej sytuacji..


 Ale mnie ustrzeliłeś :big grin: . Wkleję swój post z pytania o koszty domu 70m2. "Za SSO mojego domu zapłaciłem pi razy oko 90tys razem z robocizną. Moi dwaj murarze wzięli 120zl/m2 pow. całkowitej i 20zł/m2 pokrycie dachu blachodachówką (ponad 250 m2). W sumie 21400 za dom o pow. całkowitej 140m2. Wyceny za SSO zaczynały się od 21tys do prawie 50tys . Jak widać niektórym padło na mózg, 50 tysiaków za 2 miesiące spokojnej pracy dla dwóch ludzi."  SSO 90tys do tego okna z ciepłym montażem 21tys.z groszami, czyli chałupka z ociepleniem "na bogato"w same fundamenty i podłogę wrzuciłem 28m3styro :wink: + drzwi i jakieś pierdoły- SSZ 115tys. Od tego momentu nie oglądam fachowców bo i po co? Wszystkiego "naumiałem" się z forum i netu  :big tongue: .Stan obecny to 185tys i niestety nie zmieszcze się w 200tysiakach ale wprowadze się po wpompowaniu jeszcze 20 tysi :smile: .

ps. *gokasek* metraż i układ pomieszczeń(poza kotłownią) tego domku jest prawie identyczny jak mojego Bursztyna, do tego mam jeszcze 40m2 garaż w bryle budynku. Nie masz żadnych ścian nośnych, same proste do wykonania działówki, wiązary także do zbicia na budowie, nie muszą być na płytkach kolczastych. Same przyłącza albo bez problemu albo spore koszty, trudno ocenić. Za jakie grzechy człowiek ma płacić40 czy 50 tysięcy za SSO za taki mały domek? Budując swój mamy sponsorować jeszcze budowę chałupy budowlańca? Paranoja. Myślę, że 25 tys za prosty dom 100m2 to max.

----------


## _artur_

czyli zmieścisz się w 185+20=205 tysiącach..
to o ile się nie mylę 2,5% róznicy w stosunku do założeń.. to i tak super.. 
my na chałupę założylimy 250 tysięcy i na razie tez jakoś w ramach się trzymamy, żeby tylko trzymać reżim na wykończeniówce to będzie dobrze..

----------


## artix1

> czyli zmieścisz się w 185+20=205 tysiącach..to o ile się nie mylę 2,5% róznicy w stosunku do założeń.. to i tak super.. my na chałupę założylimy 250 tysięcy i na razie tez jakoś w ramach się trzymamy, żeby tylko trzymać reżim na wykończeniówce to będzie dobrze..


 Wiazary, okna i tony ocieplenia wydrenowały mój portfel. Bez kombinacji przy tradycyjnej dudowie 200tysi by starczyło. Wszystkie materiały do wykonania ścian i suchych tynków czekają w środku. Zostaje przyklejenie płyt gk do ścian zew.szpachlowanie połączeń i podłączenie umywalek i kibelków. Reżim będzie trzymany do samego końca, bez wariowania z super płytkami, panelami, meblami. Wyczaiłem meble do kuchni za 800zł, ładne bo widziałem :yes: . Niestety zestaw jest za mały i dlatego kupię dwa czyli za 1600zł mam duuuzy zestawik z częściami zamiennymi :big grin: . Narożnika nie ma ale są fronty do wykorzystania, sie zrobi :big grin: . Noo i tak to sie poskłada do (za przeproszeniem) kupy  :big grin:

----------


## gokasek

Kurczę jak poczytałam Wasze dzienniki to od razu lepiej. Mnie przeraziły koszty robocizny bo to wychodziłoby jakieś 100 tys.z wykończeniówką sama robota (wg tego co mówi mój znajomy budujący się). Założyłam z góry, że wszystko zlecimy firmie bo wiadomo zrobiliby szybko i jakoś by szło. Ale te koszty tragedia  :sad:  więc usiadłam na poważną rozmowę z moim tatą, który za młodu nie jeden dom postawił. A jeden nawet sam w pojedynkę i to około 160m2. Z racji tego, że już ma po 50tce sporo nie brałam jego pomocy pod uwagę( bo zdrowie itd.) ale jak zobaczył koszty robocizny to sam mnie opierdzielił i powiedział, że będzie budował tylko jeszcze pomocnika trzeba będzie nająć( mąż niestety za dużo nie pomoże bo oprócz pracy w zakładzie prowadzi własna firmę, żeby skądś te pieniądze mieć, więc nie będzie zbyt pomocny przy budowie). Z racji tego, że tato już "nie siedzi" w branży i słabo orientuje się w cenach materiałów budowlanych to będę wdzięczna gdyby ktoś zechciał tak orientacyjnie napisać ile za same materiały do stanu surowego z dachem? Bede bardzo wdzięczna. I tak jakoś lepiej od razu  :smile: 

A i kolejna sprawa to ta działka, która jeszcze w ogóle nie ogarnięta.Jest to pole za wioską. Obok stoi już nowy domek( od naszej działki dzieli go polna droga no może być 300- 400 metrów od nas. Piszę o tym bo ciekawi mnie  jaki będzie koszt doprowadzenia kanalizacji, szamba i elektryczności i czy nie będzie to duży problem??? Mam nadzieję, że tragedii nie będzie z racji tego, że ktoś już tam domek ma więc przyłącza jakoś tam też doprowadził.
Co Wy na to?

----------


## gokasek

A i jeszcze jedno pytanie ile za przekwalifikowanie działki? Bo też pojęcia nie mam ;P Wybaczcie ale dopiero zaczynam drążyć temat  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Z racji tego, że tato już "nie siedzi" w branży i słabo orientuje się w cenach materiałów budowlanych to będę wdzięczna gdyby ktoś zechciał tak orientacyjnie napisać ile za same materiały do stanu surowego z dachem? Bede bardzo wdzięczna. I tak jakoś lepiej od razu


Płyta fundamentowa:
-podsypka ok.3tys.zł
-styro EPS200 20cm-36m3*269=ok.10tys.zł
-styro EPS 080 15cm-6m3*140=840zł
-beton 36m3*250zł=9tys.zł
-stal 4,5t*2800zł=12,6tys.zł
Ściany:
silikat N24 64m2*2,55=1632zł
silikat N18 115m2*2,15=2472,5zł
silikat N12 62m2*1,44zł=892,80zł
Suma 4997zł

Więźba+strop:
więżba 8m3*680zł=5540zł
strop 5m3*680zł=3400zł

Dachówka ceramiczna angobowana Tondach(230m2)+rynny Galeco +acesoria do dachu=18,3tys.zł
Komin 7,2m fi 200m-1500zł

Pierdoły do dachu,fundamentów typu gwoździe,kątowniki,dystanse-2tys.zł

I chyba wsio jeśli chodzi o materiały do SSO  :wink:

----------


## pawko_

300-400 metrów przyłącza... Może okazać się, że zapłacicie za to majątek  :sad:

----------


## sipex

to fakt..znajomy podciągał wodę do działki to zaplacił za 120mb około 30tys..popytaj w gminie bo tak jak unas to dopłacają do takiej inwestycji :smile: pare groszy ale zawsze coś :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> to fakt..znajomy podciągał wodę do działki to zaplacił za 120mb około 30tys..popytaj w gminie bo tak jak unas to dopłacają do takiej inwestycjipare groszy ale zawsze coś


A za mniej by miał studnie.

----------


## DEZET

Niedawno kolega wiercił studnię 27m i z lepszą pompą zapłacił 10400, a mógł taniej o ok. 2000(pompa). Kilka razy czytałem tu o problemach z przyłączami- koszty czasem astronomiczne, chyba tylko dlatego, żeby zedrzeć skórę z inwestora, bo nijak się to ma do materiałów i robocizny.

----------


## gokasek

Arturo72 dziękuję za wycenę materiałów. Można powiedzieć, że na stan surowy mamy. Ale z tymi przyłączami to masakra. 30 tys za 120 mb łooooo! i to tylko woda rozumiem? a gdzie prąd? to pewnie kolejne 30 tys. ;(

----------


## _artur_

> A i kolejna sprawa to ta działka, która jeszcze w ogóle nie ogarnięta.Jest to pole za wioską. Obok stoi już nowy domek( od naszej działki dzieli go polna droga no może być 300- 400 metrów od nas. Piszę o tym bo ciekawi mnie  jaki będzie koszt doprowadzenia kanalizacji, szamba i elektryczności i czy nie będzie to duży problem??? Mam nadzieję, że tragedii nie będzie z racji tego, że ktoś już tam domek ma więc przyłącza jakoś tam też doprowadził.
> Co Wy na to?


to przy okazji pięknej niedzieli rusz 4 litery na spacer i poznaj sąsiadów.. dowiedz się skąd mają prąd czy wodę..
ta działka jakoś przylega do drogi publicznej (gminnej) ? bo jak nie to nie dostaniesz warunków zabudowy i nie pomogą żadne zgody od sąsiadów, chyba że notarialna służebność.. ta droga musi być na mapach, na szybko sprawdź sobie  na geoportal.gov.pl - są granice działek..
a może to pole łączy sie z waszą działką gdzie mieszkacie (rodzice) skąd można by podciągnać media..

wodę możesz mieć ze studni, zamast kanalizacji POŚ, najgorzej z prądem.. do 200m chyba robią za ryczałt zależny od mocy ale dalej to może być problem.. 
ale jak napisałem.. zapytać tych którzy już blisko mieszkają.. druga opcja - dogadać się z tymi co pola mają obok, na pewno byliby zainteresowani zrobieniem z pola działki budowlanej i wspólnie uzbroić teren..

----------


## _artur_

> A i jeszcze jedno pytanie ile za przekwalifikowanie działki? Bo też pojęcia nie mam ;P Wybaczcie ale dopiero zaczynam drążyć temat


jak spełnisz wymagqnia dot. mediów to jakieś grosze albo nic..
po prostu wystąp do gminy o wydane warunków zabudowy (chyba że jest MPZP dla gminy do tam będzie napisane).. wystąpic o warunki możesz nie będąc właścicielem działki..

----------


## smarcus

Witam!
Planuję budowę domu wg projektu z7 pracowni z500, ale że budżet mam bardzo ograniczony więc zacząłem sobie podliczać koszty, głównie materiałów i sprawdzać różne warianty czy mnie stać czy też nie.
Oczywiście ilość materiałów w większości przypadków jest teoretyczna, czyli wyliczona bez "naddatków" technologicznych i odpadów dlatego wszystkie wyliczenia są wg cen brutto. 
Na koniec wyliczenia są na "oko" jedne z braku chęci inne z braku wiedzy.
Oczywiście jest też kilka uproszczeń jak cena okien jest za m2 , cała podłoga jest wyliczana dla paneli itd. 

wycena z7

Moim zdaniem da się do 200 tys. zł. i to w całkiem niezłym standardzie.
Plik jest tak zrobiony, że  można zmieniać grubości i ceny materiałów.
Co wy na to?

----------


## imrahil

> Płyta fundamentowa:
> Ściany:
> silikat N24 64m2*2,55=1632zł
> silikat N18 115m2*2,15=2472,5zł
> silikat N12 62m2*1,44zł=892,80zł
> Suma 4997zł


Coś tanio te ściany  :wink: . Zapomniałeś każdą ilość pomnożyć przez 18 (18 bloczków na 1 m2 wychodzi).

----------


## sipex

studnie robił jego sąsiad i wyszło 9500zł i troche żałuje bo wodociąg to wodociąg a studnie trzeba samemu dbac ewentualnie naprawiac i zasilac prądem pompe :smile: tak tylko woda..z prądem tak jak ktoś wyzej pisał powyżej jakiejś odległości trzeba sie dorzucic za robote ale to zapytaj u dostawcy :smile: może wyjśc tak ,że taniej będzie kupic inna dzialke niż ciagnac te przyłącza ,ale to trzeba się dowiedziec :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Coś tanio te ściany . Zapomniałeś każdą ilość pomnożyć przez 18 (18 bloczków na 1 m2 wychodzi).


Racja  :wink: 



> Ściany:
> silikat N24 64m2*2,55*18=2937zł
> silikat N18 115m2*2,15*18=4450zł
> silikat N12 62m2*1,44*18=1607zł
> Suma 8994zł

----------


## bowess

Dobra cena na silikaty. My w końcówce 2008 roku kupowaliśmy dużo drożej. Na cały dom kosztowały coś koło 16 tysięcy. No ale to jeszcze czasy boomu budowlanego były.  :smile:

----------


## gokasek

Hmmm no tak z tą działka to nie za wesoło ;(

Mamy jeszcze ogród za domem rodziców i to już jest jako działka budowlana i można by przyłącza podciągnąć z domu rodzinnego. Tyle tylko, że ogród jest bardzo pochyły. Spad około 30 stopni i trzeba by kombinować z podjazdem bo dom zasłania cały ogród i nie ma jako takiego podjazdu, żeby autem dojechać do przyszłego domu.

----------


## artix1

To ja jeszcze wtrące swoje trzy grosze. Za bloczki fundamentowe i bk na ściany płaciłem, o ile mnie pamięć nie myli 14tys.zł, Zapłaciłem w grudniu 2011, a budowę zacząłem w kwietniu 2012. Zimą dostałem większy rabat, hurtownia wyliczyła potrzebne ilości z projektu z dokładnością do kilku bloczków. Musiałem dokupić 3 szt na fundament. Wiązary z łatami i kontrłatami 24tys.zł.., pokrycie Ruukki Finnera 14tys.zł. ława fundamentowa 18m3 betonu, chudziak 13.5m3, ocieplenie fund.28m3 styro., wieniec 14m3 betonu, nadproża 1tys.zł, no i folie budowlane, gwoździe, osb na szalunek wieńca1 tys.zł. Dysperbit,folia kubełkowa, izolacja pozioma fund, piana do styro i inne pierdoły jakiś tysiaczek. Całość z robocizną 90 tys.

----------


## ceju20

witam, wlasnie zastanawiam sie nad kupnem dzialki, tylko jest maly problem z nia, sa na niej fundamety i wylana plyta 160m2, poradzcie co mozna z tym zrobic (usunac jakie koszta?, mozna ominac?, czy postawic cos na tym?
 dziaki za rady

----------


## _artur_

płyta czy chudy beton? jak stare i w jakim stwnie.. skoro coś jest to pewnie jest już pozwolenie i trzeba by to odkręcać a to może być kosztowne..

----------


## _artur_

> Hmmm no tak z tą działka to nie za wesoło ;(
> 
> Mamy jeszcze ogród za domem rodziców i to już jest jako działka budowlana i można by przyłącza podciągnąć z domu rodzinnego. Tyle tylko, że ogród jest bardzo pochyły. Spad około 30 stopni i trzeba by kombinować z podjazdem bo dom zasłania cały ogród i nie ma jako takiego podjazdu, żeby autem dojechać do przyszłego domu.


nie poddawaj się od razu.. skorzystaj z rad.. popytaj sąsiadów i wystąp do gminy o warunki zabudowy to wiele wyjaśni..

----------


## ceju20

chudy beton tam jest, mial tam stac dom kiedys mysle ze 20 lat temu dzialka ma 11 arow i jest w bardzo przystepnej cenie,dzwonilem do gminy ale tam nie ma nic na mapce ani w zadnych pozwoleniach na budowe

----------


## DEZET

ceju20- po 20 latach to raczej wszystko do rozbiórki- na pewno chudziak, myślę, że będzie skruszały. Wiadomo jakie wtedy były materiały. Poza tym raczej nie będziesz stawiał w obrysie tego fundamentu?! Gruz się przyda do utwardzenia. Pytaj o media, bo może wszystko daleko i koszty będą znaczne (czytaj posty wyżej). Najlepiej wystąpić o warunki zabudowy- wtedy będzie wszystko jasne.

----------


## ceju20

DEZET dzieki za info, plan zagospodarowania sprawdzilem media tez(10m od dzialki) tylko nie chcem sie narazac na jakies, niepotrzebne koszta, zawsze dom mozna postawic w innej czesci dzialki ale pociagnoc media przez 25m na dzialce tez bedzie kosztowalo, podoba mi sie okolica wiec sie powaznie zastanawiam dzialka jest po sierodku nowych zabudowan

----------


## bowess

Oglądaliśmy kiedyś podobną nieruchomość - były wymurowane ściany fundamentowe, dookoła osiedle. Podobała nam się działka i okolica, doprowadzenie do porządku to właściwie była kwestia pracy własnej, a tego się nie baliśmy. Problemem okazało się to, że nie został jeszcze przeprowadzony podział majątku, a rozwiedzeni właściciele nie mieli wspólnego stanowiska w kwestii sprzedaży. Taka działka to może być całkiem fajna okazja, jeżeli ma czysty stan prawny.

----------


## ceju20

stan prawny jest czysty juz posprawdzalem, plan zagospodarowqania tez, wszystko lacznie z mediami gaz 2200zl, prad 2400, czekam tylko na wode z gminy, cena  za dzialke 26000, podobne i w podobnych lokalizacjach kosztuja okolo 70000 w moich okolicach tylko ten fundamet nie daje mi spokoju, a jeszcze zaznacze ze okolica bardzo ladna,

----------


## _artur_

upewnij się w starostwie że nic nie ma (a nawet jakby było to po 20 latach juz PnB niewaznie) i jak tak to kupuj, rozbiórka parę zł będzie kosztowac ale na pewno nie tyle żeby się nie opłacało..

----------


## Xerses

Siemano, dawno tu nie zagladałe , bo i czasu nie było ,ale w końcu sie przeprowadziłem  :smile:  . Co prawda do pełnego wykończenia to jeszcze troche brakuje - ale generalnie da sie mieszkać. Nie liczyłem jeszcze kosztów ale zrobienie tego na gotowo- to jednak przerasta wszelkei pojęcie nas inwestorów - sprzed rozpoczęcia budowy  :big grin:

----------


## bowess

Gratulacje *Xerses*!  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

Xerses - konkrety! umieram z ciekawości

----------


## bury_kocur

Ooo, super  :smile:  Pochwal się, jak wyszło!

----------


## Xerses

Hej, no coż wyszło chyba nienajagorzej  :smile:  W zasadzie z planów jakie miałem sprzed rozpoczęcia budowy  ( -  nie udało mi się zrealizować drugiej łazienki , oraz wykonać elewacji (jest ocieplenie, siatka klej - brak struktury, schody betonowe (zewnętrzne)itd  :smile:  ), oczywiście brak płotu , kostki i innych rzeczy  :smile:  .  Po prostu zabrakło kasy.  W zakładanym budżecie oczywiście się nie zmieściłem......  powiem nawet wiecej, sporo się przeliczyłem. 

Założenia budżetowe - zrobiłem zbyt optymistyczne - co prawda etapy strikte budowlane wyszły mi ok (gdzieś więcej gdzies mniej) to na wykończeniówce pomyliłem sie okrutnie. Ok przyznaje -  można było taniej (tanie, okna, tanie drzwi, tanie meble, tanie płytki itd itp) jednak tutaj w gre zaczyna wchodzić logika i pytanie - kiedy remont?, kiedy się rozwali, czy aby chce mieszkac w miejscu które mi sie nie podoba itd. I powiem Wam tak - nie wychodzcie z założenia że kupicie tanie. Bo nie kupicie  :big tongue:  Oczywiście druga sprawa to ceny za wykończeniówke(robocizna) - nie bez powodu ten etap się tak nazywa  :smile: 

A potem meble, sprzęt (ja musiałem w zasadzie kupic wszystko nowe) , tzw wyposażenie kuchni itd ...... a tysiace lecą  :big grin:  i jak ktoś kiedys słusznie napisał im bliżej końca tym "wszystko droższe ". A końca nie widać  :smile: 

Oczywiście ten dom nigdy nie był  z założenia do 200 tys. - bo jest za duży i nie da sie go zrealizaowac w takiej kwocie. Dla przypomnienia ma 140 m2 (185 netto , 230 m2 po podłodze) z garażem przyklejonym do domu. Jest troche więcej bo robiłem zmiany które trochę go powiększyły - zwłaszcza poddasze. W m3 nie wchodze aczkolwiek to one dają wyobrażenie najbardziej  :smile:  Wysyokość robiłem 2,8 parter, 2,6 poddasze. Sama budowa z wykończeniówką to kwota około 260 tysięcy. Jak ktoś chce dokładne info - jaki materiał co z czego i jak - piszcie.
Dodam jednak że sporo w tym pracy własnej ! Dom postawiłem sam (oczywiście z pomocą ojca teścia brata itd) od podstaw do dachu. Pierwsza ekipa jaka weszła na moja budowe to byli panowie od okien. Poza tym wszelkie prace malarskie, panele, gniazdka, krany, podbitka,rynny itp robiłem sam). W tej kwocie ujęta jest praca panów od okien, drzwi brama garażowa  (bo to trzeba zrobic w jeden dzień) poddasze (skosy) , płytki, posadzki, elektryk, hydraulik, tynki, schody . Cały dom z wyposażeniem które mam (meble, sprzęt AGD, RTV, wyposazenie łazienki +wc, gniazdka, nie wiem, lustra , i inne duperele które sa potrzebne na wyposażenie ) to kwota napewno ponad  310 tysięcy (ale dokładnie nie zliczałem jeszcze). 

Czy można było taniej  ? - na wykończeniówce i na wyposażeniu - tak (ale mozna i było drozej, oj można było  :smile:  ) Kwestia gustu, możliwości i innych tym podobnych. Nie mniej cieszę się bardzo że juz zamieszkałem, martwi mnie fakt ile jeszcze kasy potrzeba aby to wszystko nabrało wyglądu jak trzeba, no ale grunt że własna chata stoi a później jakoś to zrobimy  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam budujących !!!

----------


## Zielony ogród

na taki wielki dom to i tak tani.....a dlaczego taka duża różnica między pow.użytkowa a po podłodze?

----------


## Xerses

Bo w tym domu były spore skosy (napisałem Wam metraże z projektu oryginalnie, skos schodził do jednego bloczka), natomiast ja go troch przerabiałem, podnosiłem ścianki kolankowe  do 1 metr itd  :smile:  A architekci m2 poddasza obliczają w stosunku to tego skosu. Poza tym do m2 w projekcie nie wlicza sie kotłowni, poieszczeń gospodarczych , skrytek, schodów itd Dlatego.

----------


## Xerses

Zrobie jakies foty to Wam wrzuce na forum tak aby mieć jakies wyobrażenie.

----------


## DEZET

*Xerses*- gratulacje zamieszkania!

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Xerses - gratulacje :big lol:

----------


## imrahil

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y,2679,0,0.htm

Co myślicie o domu tej wielkości i tego typu za kwotę do 200 tys. zł? Dodatkowe założenia:
- uproszczenie kształtu i powiększenie powierzchni o to co znajduje się pod zadaszeniem (dom miałby kształ prostokąta) w celu umieszczenia jakiejś garderoby w domu. generalnie plan rzut pewnie się będzie inny, bo będzie to projekt indywidualny, chodzi raczej o wielkość i kształt domu
- strop drewniany, na górze poddasze jako przechowalnia na graty
- dom raczej z tych ciepłych - 25 - 30 cm styropianu na ścianach + 20 cm w podłodze (może płyta fundamentowa) + 40-50 izolacji w stropie
- wszędzie podłogówka
- dach z jakiejś niedrogiej dachówki ceramicznej lub cementowej
- brak wkładu pracy własnej w SSO (chociaż może płytę by się udałoby zrobić), montaż okien i tynki. tu pewnie sporo zależy od ceny robocizny za SSO
- ocieplenie, instalacje i wykończenie wykonane przez inwestorów samodzielnie

Wg mnie w takim układzie 200 tys. powinno starczyć.

----------


## _artur_

ciężko będzie.. ale nie niemożliwe.. stawiam trochę większy i planuję w 250 zamknąc.. może trochę więcej ale przy podobnych założeniach.

----------


## Xerses

> ciężko będzie.. ale nie niemożliwe.. stawiam trochę większy i planuję w 250 zamknąc.. może trochę więcej ale przy podobnych założeniach.


Założenia w trakcie budowy lubią sie zmieniać  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

imrahil - przy ociepleniu 40-50cm stropu, nie będzie możliwości adaptacji poddasza, chyba, że tylko, jak piszesz na graty.
Dom ma 14m długości jak mój bez garażu i jest ok 3m węższy. Nie widzę na rzucie ściany nośnej w środku, co przy stropie drewnianym może być problemem- 8m to niemało. Zrezygnowałbym z podwójnych drzwi tarasowych w niedużym salonie i zamiast jednych wstawił okno- też dla oszczędności.Poza tym nie biorę pod uwagę żadnych ozdobników, jak na wizualizacji.
Niemniej całość przy dużym wkładzie własnej pracy i raczej średnim standardzie wykończenia powinna się w 200k zamknąć.

----------


## Arturo72

> imrahil - przy ociepleniu 40-50cm stropu, nie będzie możliwości adaptacji poddasza, chyba, że tylko, jak piszesz na graty.


A czemu nie ? Przy stropie drewnianym jak najbardziej jest możliwość zaadoptowania poddasza przy takiej ilości izolacji.
Między belki 20cm a na sufit podwieszany 20-30cm i gitara  :smile: 
Ja tak mam.

----------


## DEZET

> A czemu nie ? Przy stropie drewnianym jak najbardziej jest możliwość zaadoptowania poddasza przy takiej ilości izolacji.
> Między belki 20cm a na sufit podwieszany 20-30cm i gitara 
> Ja tak mam.


Chyba nie patrzyłeś na przekrój. Wysokość pom. parteru 2,62m+ 0,5m i na poddaszu robi się kiszka o szer. ok 2m i wys. surowej ok.2,5m. Reszta to skos.Pewnie, jak się chce- minipokój można tam upchać, do tego jakieś okno też by się przydało. O schodach też trzeba pamiętać. Koszty, koszty...

----------


## Andrewko

To i ja się dołączę. Czy da radę postawić mały domek za kwotę 100k metodą gospodarczą ? Mam namyśli samą budowę plus ewentualne wykończenie parteru aby można było zamieszkać, nie wliczam w to wykończenia działki itp.

Przykład domu:

http://plandomu.pl/projekt1177-mini_2,opis.html

----------


## _artur_

wg mnie nie ma szans za 100k

----------


## 12michal

> To i ja się dołączę. Czy da radę postawić mały domek za kwotę 100k metodą gospodarczą ? Mam namyśli samą budowę plus ewentualne wykończenie parteru aby można było zamieszkać, nie wliczam w to wykończenia działki itp.
> 
> Przykład domu:
> 
> http://plandomu.pl/projekt1177-mini_2,opis.html


potwierdzam, ze nie ma szans, raczej bliżej 150 000

----------


## DEZET

I ja myślę, że w tej kwocie nie ma szans. Same uzgodnienia i przyłącza mogą dojść do 10-15tys. a gdzie reszta? Wariant optymistyczny to ok. 150k raczej w standardzie marketowym (czego nie biorę, jako totalnej taniochy- kompromis między ceną i jakością). Zresztą tak planuję u siebie: czyste, nowe, bez zbytków, jednak z pomyślunkiem  :wink: 

W tym ww domku same ściany nośne to ok. 1500bloczków BK x 8zł, daje już 12k bez kleju.
Fundamenty-15k(?), strop i balkon kolejne tysiące- nie wiem ile- 6k starczy? Więźba nieduża, ale dachówka też swoje kosztuje- liczę komplet ok.25k. Stolarka okienna- 10k. Schody 8-10k. Dwa kominy ponad 7m- 4k. Tynki ~200m2 - 4k. Brak jeszcze pieca, instalacji, ocieplenia, a kasy nie ma. Zakładam, że to co napisałem to wariant optymistyczny  :wink:

----------


## Xerses

> wg mnie nie ma szans za 100k


Dokładnie 100 k to bardzo mało - a sa pewne koszty które sa stałe niezaleznie od wielkości domu.

----------


## Kasia242

A moim zdaniem jakas mała szansa jest zeby się zmieścic,ale musiałbyś być wirtuozem negocjacjii cen za materiały i robić wszystko samemu.Ja jestem na etapie konczenia scian nośnych,ale wszystkie elementy na SSZ mam juz i tak wynegocjowane i kupione i...naprawde mozna dużoooo zejść z cenami.Wymaga to ciągłego telefonowania,jezdzenia i ciagłego nagabywania składów budowlanych,zauwazyłem że u nich wszystko się zmienia jak w kalejdoskopie.Dziś chca ci sprzedac bloczek za 8 zł a jutro dzwonia i proponuja za 7 zł...wtedy jedziesz gdzie indziej i proponujesz 6 zł :big lol: ...

Ale nie to jest najgorsze i najdrozsze,najdrozsze śą przyłacza,transport,ocieplenia,izolacje i inne pierdoły,same mury,fundament i prosty dach to stosunkowo niewielki koszt budowy.
Zrób sobie za te 100K stan deweloperski,a potem dołóż te 20-30 tyś i zamieszkasz bez problemu.Choc jak dobrze tu przedmówcy pisali,strop,kominy,schody...hmmm ten projekt to nie jest optimum za 100 k.
pozdrawiam

----------


## smarcus

W poście 8789 tego tematu wstawiłem plik w exelu z podliczonymi orientacyjnie materiałami do budowy domu wg projektu z7 pracowni z500. Jest to bardzo tani domek, a na pewno jeden z najtańszych i niestety same materiały na ten domek wychodzą mi ok 110 000 zł. więc chyba się nie da za 100 000zł wybudować domu. Dodam że w wyliczeniach nie ma komina, a grzanie ma być kablami w podłogówce.
No i jeszcze jedno, co wy na moje wyliczenia (np jakieś uwagi do cen), da się za 150 000 zł wybudować z7?

----------


## Kasia242

> W poście 8789 tego tematu wstawiłem plik w exelu z podliczonymi orientacyjnie materiałami do budowy domu wg projektu z7 pracowni z500. Jest to bardzo tani domek, a na pewno jeden z najtańszych i niestety same materiały na ten domek wychodzą mi ok 110 000 zł. więc chyba się nie da za 100 000zł wybudować domu. Dodam że w wyliczeniach nie ma komina, a grzanie ma być kablami w podłogówce.
> No i jeszcze jedno, co wy na moje wyliczenia (np jakieś uwagi do cen), da się za 150 000 zł wybudować z7?


Przejrzałem twój kosztorys,tylko troszke jest on zagmatfany,cieżko się połapac.ja akurat buduję Z7 także mam kosztorys w excelu mi wychodzi 147 tysięcy,ale to z ogrodzeniem,papierami projektem,kierbudem,oczyszczalnią, i własna studnią głebinową.
Same materiały na domek to jakies 105  tysiecy . Zreszta za jakis czas bedę kontynuował mój dziennik budowy więc będzię wszystko  podane na tacy co ile kosztowało.O dziwo buduje na razie używając samych topowych materiałów  i ceny akceptowalne ale ile ja sie natargowałem to masakra,.

Z7 za SSO z YTonga Xelli i dachówką ceramiczną Koramica L15+wiązary ,kominy ,działówki silka ,to koszt w wersjii energooszczednej to jakies 56000  złotych 
Najtańszy zestaw stolarki okiennej na ten dom kosztuje 5600 zł(okna u mojego znajomka juz 9 rok bezawaryjne),trzyszybowe 7000 zł
Instalacje WOD-KAN,CO, elketryczna - 18-20  tysiecy

wykonczeniówka  to tez ciekawostka w tym domu,ja zrobiłem sobie wycene w dwóch opcjach : jedna mi wyszła 21 tysięcy ,druga 34 tysiace...i nie wyobrażam sobie żeby można było wydac więcej ,wszystko z wysokiej półki,deska modrzewiowa za 100 zł/m2,geberity,brodziki,drzwi sosna,płytki srednio - 50 zł/m2

Także da sie w dobrych pieniądzach budować ale trzeba sie ostro targowac..i budowac samemu :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Xerses

> Przejrzałem twój kosztorys,tylko troszke jest on zagmatfany,cieżko się połapac.ja akurat buduję Z7 także mam kosztorys w excelu mi wychodzi 147 tysięcy,ale to z ogrodzeniem,papierami projektem,kierbudem,oczyszczalnią, i własna studnią głebinową.
> Same materiały na domek to jakies 105  tysiecy . Zreszta za jakis czas bedę kontynuował mój dziennik budowy więc będzię wszystko  podane na tacy co ile kosztowało.O dziwo buduje na razie używając samych topowych materiałów  i ceny akceptowalne ale ile ja sie natargowałem to masakra,.
> 
> Z7 za SSO z YTonga Xelli i dachówką ceramiczną Koramica L15+wiązary ,kominy ,działówki silka ,to koszt w wersjii energooszczednej to jakies 56000  złotych 
> Najtańszy zestaw stolarki okiennej na ten dom kosztuje 5600 zł(okna u mojego znajomka juz 9 rok bezawaryjne),trzyszybowe 7000 zł
> Instalacje WOD-KAN,CO, elketryczna - 18-20  tysiecy
> 
> wykonczeniówka  to tez ciekawostka w tym domu,ja zrobiłem sobie wycene w dwóch opcjach : jedna mi wyszła 21 tysięcy ,druga 34 tysiace...i nie wyobrażam sobie żeby można było wydac więcej ,wszystko z wysokiej półki,deska modrzewiowa za 100 zł/m2,geberity,brodziki,drzwi sosna,płytki srednio - 50 zł/m2
> 
> ...


Może jesteś asem negocjacji, ale opowieści w stylu bloczek za 8 zł potem za 7 zł a gdzie indziej za 6 zł  to nie te czasy - lepiej sprawdź parametry tych bloczków- bo zapewne wiesz że jest ich pełna gama. 25% ceny w dół - nigdy w żadnej budowlance nie było takich różnic - no chyba że porównujemy najniższą cenę do marketu budowlanego z cenami z półki - OK jestem w stanie w to uwierzyć. Natomiast w typowcyh hurtowniach budowlanych - takich różnic nie ma. Z7 to mały domek ale wykończeniówka na poziomie 21 tysięcy........  może lepiej napisz ile tej deski itd bo coś strasznie nisko to policzyłeś - sama robocizna będzie sporo kosztowała (no chyba że jesteś spec i wszystko robisz sam)

----------


## Kasia242

Xerses,uwierz że niektórzy sprzedawcy w Zielonej Górze są juz zmeczeni i na mój widok reaguja paniką :big lol: .
Oczywiscie ze uprościłem troszkę realia w moim poscie ale tylko minimalnie.
Miałem wycene za bloczek Ytong 24 kl. 600 jakies 2 lata temu na 8,34 zł/szt. ... kupiłem za 6,63 zł/sztuka...po prostu cierpliwie meczyłem na składach bud.
Po moich przebojach wiem jedno oni maja olbrzymie marże i jest z czego schodzić,a ja szanuje swoją kase,i mam cierpliwość. 

Miesiąc temu jak kupowałem silke na działówki to wpadłem na skład i powiedziałem po prostu ..prosze 740 sztuk silki 12 + HDS ....nie chciało mi sie za tym ganiać...2 dni potym jak juz kupiłem ,kiedy kupowałm gdzie indziej kominy przypadkiem wyszło ze...gdybym wykonał 3 telefony to bym miał w kieszeni 500 zł...na samym HDS 170 zł w plecy...i to był mój jedyny zakup bez jezdzenia i szukania.
Jak kupowałem dachówke to róznica miedzy najtansza oferta o najdroższą za komplet to było prawie 5 tysiecy,tak samo wiazary...gdybym kupował wszystko z marszu to by 300 tys nie starczyło.
 Co do wykończeniówki to oczywiście jest to cena samych materiałów,jestem akurat fachowcem od wykonczeniówki więc sam bede robił..zreszta jak prawie wszystko na tej budowie.To jest kosztorys od stanu deweloperskiego do pod klucz...bez mebli .

pzdr

----------


## fotohobby

> Z7 za SSO z YTonga Xelli i dachówką ceramiczną Koramica L15+wiązary ,kominy ,działówki silka ,to koszt w wersjii energooszczednej to jakies 56000  złotych


A co takiego energooszczędnego jest w tym SSO ?

----------


## Kasia242

a jak myslisz...
jestes na forum tyle czasu i mamy sie teraz rozpisywać na 10 stron? Uzyj wyszukiwarki :no:

----------


## fotohobby

Nie trzeba rozpisywać sie tu na 10 stron...
Myślę, ze wystarczyłoby kilka punktów, żeby pokazac na Toim przykladzie , jakie rozwiązania energooszczedne mozna zmiescic w SSO za dobra cene.

----------


## DEZET

Też jakoś nie mogę się dopatrzeć w np. dachówce, kominie, czy wiązarach jakiejś energooszczędności  :wink:

----------


## Kasia242

fotohobby ok... :smile: 
Jaka jest róznica między domem energooszczędnym a nieenergooszczędnym?
Innymi słowy z czego trzeba zrezygnować,a co trzeba zastosować by za rozsądne pieniadze zbudowac domek energooszczędny?

-Trzeba się zdecydowac na zwartą bryłe budynku
-rezygnacja z dużego metrażu
-rezygnacja z mostków termicznych takich jak balkony,tarasy,stropy betonowe
-technologia i dokładność stawiania ścian i wykonywania izolacjii (mostki),oraz jej grubośc.
-
Jesli chodzi o WM to uwazam że jest to za droga impreza w kontekscie oszczedzania ciepła i nie wliczam jej jako służącej do oszczedzania,do wentylacjii jest ok i nic wiecej.

Uwazam że energooszcędnośc kończy się tam gdzie kończy sie nasza zgoda na ustępstwa..np. kominy ich nie musi byc bo kosztuja swoje i są mostkami ale...jesli ktos pasjonuje sie kominkiem to musi postawic komin i koniec.Nikt nie bedzie go rozliczał że nie chce miec energooszcednego domu bo ma komin..ale moze ma full drewna za darmo...i juz sie wszystko zmienia.


Oczywiście że dachówkanie ma nic do tego,ale mając mniejszy prostszy dach,zostaje wiecej kasy na ocieplenia.To zamierzony cel trzeba go rozumiec właściwie.Bo nie jest żadną sztuka zbudować 200 m2 pasywnie..tylko po co i za ile? Mimo wszystko będe uparcie lansował sens budowy jednak malego domku ale ciepłego i z dobrych materiałów niz dużego i przeciętnego,lub drogiego.Zawsze 100 m2 bedzie łatwiej ,taniej ogrzać i ocieplic niż 140m2
pzdr

----------


## DEZET

To może lepiej budować 80m2 niż 100m2, bo to znacznie taniej, mniej do ogrzania, a miejsca i tak dużo? 
Nie generalizowałbym, że mniejszy dom jest lepszy- za dużo warunków do spełnienia i dużo błędów można popełnić na każdej budowie, a wtedy z zakładanej energooszczędności nici.

----------


## Kasia242

No można :smile: 
DEZET a jaka jest obiektywna przecietna wielkośc metrazu na 1 domownika?
Tak żeby nie było ciasno tylko komfortowo.
W dziesiejszych czasach gdzie ceny nosników energii ida ciągle w górę,a duzo ludzi w domu wlasciwei tylko śpi no bo tyraja na zycie to mniejszy,tańszy dom to zbawienie.Mniej do grzania,do remontów,no i łatwiej i taniej zbudowć. Uważam że na 4 osobowa rodzinę 2+2 dom o pow. uzytkowej 80 m2 to optimum,no bo ile tych metrów potrzeba żeby się wyspać,zjeść pooglądać TV czy posiedzieć przy kompie,a ile dzieci potrzebują tego miejsca w pokoju do zabawy? Toz jeszcze jest ogródek,integralna częśc domu.
Oczywiście jesli ktoś ma jakies indywidualne wymagania bo pracuje w domu lub ma hobby związane z miejscem w domu które zajmuje miejsce to i 100-140 m2 bedzie w porządku.
Teraz wystarczy przesledzić dzienniki budów ile osób buduje domy 80-100 m2,a potem przejsć do działu ile ludzie narzeka na zbyt duzy dom,by sie przekonac że ludzkie myslenie jest nie do ogarnięcia :smile: .Sam pracuje z klientami indywidualnymi i racjonalne podejscie to jest promil,często emocje biora górę nad logiką.

----------


## fotohobby

front247:
No dobrze, ale ty napisaleś, że koszt  SSO  Twojego Z7 w* "wersji energooszczednej"* to 56000zl.

Wiec byłem ciekaw, co wplywa na to, ze to "wersja energooszczedna"
Czy wybudowales na płycie likwidujac mostki, czy zrezygnowałes z kominow, czy moze jakis GWC, czy odbior ciepła ze ścieków ?
A Ty piszesz mi, że dlatego, iż metraz mały i sciany dokładnie wymurowane. 
I jeszcze miałes rozterki, czy fundament ocieplać  :smile: 

Cene za SSO masz korzystną, ale podobniej, jak DEZET trudno mi sie w tym SSO doszukiwać  jakies "energooszczędnej wersji".

----------


## Kasia242

fotohobby rzeczywiście po głebszym zastanowieniu stwierdzam że to zdanie które cytujesz nie było przemyślane,powinno brzmieć , ,,SSO będzie u mnie kosztował 56000 zł,, ...pal licho energooszcedność,ona będzie wykładnikiem całego domu  :smile: ,żeby być jednak do bólu precyzyjnym stwierdzam na dzień dzisiejszy że SSO to dokładnie 62,719zł ,ale szczegóły w moim dzienniku,przy tym poście pisałem z głowy stąd różnica.
Szacunek za precezje i wnikliwość  :smile: 
pozdrawiam

p.s.
oczywiście ściany fund. ociepliłem ,po analizie postów na forach i opinni ludzi..myśle ze warto tym bardziej że u mnie to tylko 24 m2.

----------


## bowess

Oj tam. Kwestia zapisu. Ja zrozumiałam to bardziej ogólnie - że dom fronta będzie energooszczędny, a SSO kosztowało tyle i tyle.  :smile: 
Polski trudna język.  :wink: 

Właśnie pisałam w innym wątku na temat przeszkleń na ciepłe strony i izolacji w kontekście dogrzewania domu w okresach tzw. przejściowych. Wyszło tam, że dużo ludzi już grzeje lub odpala kominek i były porównania z tym, że bloki niby były kiepsko izolowane, a sezon grzewczy zaczynano w październiku i zimno nie było a w domach zimno.
Kubatura nieporównywalnie większa niż w mieszkaniu, mała liczba mieszkańców na nią przypadająca, mało dodatkowych czynników grzewczych. Wiele osób myśli, że jak wybuduje dom lepiej docieplony niż blok, to będzie cieplej. W praktyce okazuje się, że to nie tak działa. Im większa kubatura, to choćby nie wiem jakie były izolacje, bez dodatkowych źródeł ciepła coraz trudniej o komfort termiczny, który dla wielu ludzi zaczyna się sporo wyżej od wartości 19-20 stopni przewidzianej dla domów pasywnych.

Osobiście też uważam, że nie ma co szaleć z metrażem, jak się ma portfel grubości (czy tam chudości) takiej jak mój i 80m2 podstawowe potrzeby mieszkaniowe zaspokoi. Ale jak kogoś stać, to czemu nie - niech zaspokaja także potrzeby mniej podstawowe.  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Do tego SSO to 30-40% kosztu budowy. Dopiero izolacje cieplne wpłyną na energooszczędność. Przy mojej parterówce ten parter to ok. 130m2 elewacji. czy mniejszy na parterze, ale wyższy dom będzie miał dużo mniej? Pomijam miejsce na komunikację, schody, mniej ustawne pokoje ze skosami, które trudniej ocieplić niż płaski strop. Chyba, że wybierzemy mała parterówkę  :wink: 
116m2 powierzchni użytkowej, czyli niewiele więcej niż ta 100-tka na 3 osoby, ale konieczne było miejsce na biuro, więc ta nadwyżka to na nie.
Pamiętaj, że pewne koszty są stałe, czy chcesz 80, czy 120m2 dom i to co miało być taniej, wcale takie nie musi być.

----------


## bowess

A ja bym jednak nie podkreślała aż tak znaczenia kosztów stałych. No bo co jest stałe? Przyłącza, papiery na pewno. A co jeszcze?
Wydaje mi się, że już potem przy budowie to jednak im mniejszy dom, mniej punktów elektryki, wody, pętli, czego tam jeszcze, to jednak taniej. Fakt, że być może wydając stosunkowo niewiele więcej można uzyskać jakieś tam dodatkowe "bonusy", ale wydać trzeba. Przerabiałam to zagadnienie przy własnej ścianie kolankowej.  :smile:  
No i wiadomo, że wiele zależy od projektu - jak ktoś wybierze jakieś przekombinowane 80m2 (dużo ścian działowych na przykład, dużo nośnych w środku, jakieś słupy, belki, fundamenty jak pod czteropiętrowca, więźba jak pod ceramikę a pokrycie da znacznie lżejsze) to zapewne w tych samych pieniądzach by postawił "normalne" sto metrów.

----------


## Kasia242

Jesli chodzi o pierdoły i wpływ na cene ...pierwszy przykład z brzegu -elektryka.
Elektryka w domu to komfort i konieczność,więc rozmawiam z moim przyszłym elektrykiem i pytam: w jakim celu w 10 m2 pokoju mam miec 4 kontakty podwójne? A on na to...No jak to czemu żeby mieć komfort i łatwy dostęp. Ale jesli ja za komfort uwazam 1 gniazdko podwójne...to znaczy że jestem jakiś neandertalczyk? 
Tablica rozdzielcza teraz wiem czemu trzeba fachoowca do tego,mnogośc zabezpieczeń poraża,pytam się elektryka wprost czy da sie zrobić chałupę na 3 bezpiecznikach. Nie da sie ...pytam dlaczego sie nie da? odp. No w dzisiejszych czasach to już tak nikt nie robi...Ale czemu nie robi? ..koniec argumentów cisza.
Doszło do tego że jakbym chciał taką instalacje to mój wykonawca zastanawia sie jak to zrobic :big grin: ,świat stanął na głowie.
To się tyczy tylko elektryki,dla mnie osobny bezpiecznuik na oswietlenie kibla i korytarza to totalna bzdura i bezsens,ostatnio robiłem zakupy w hurt. elektrycznej pracuje tam dwóch gości ,można z nimi zawsze pobajerzyc...i jeden mówi...tak kiedyś wszystko było na 1-3 bezpiecznikach ale dziś jak ci wysiadzie pralka ...to masz jeszcze drugi bezpiecznik na 2 pralke :big lol: ...ale na moje pytanie czy poza tym są jakies wymierne korzysci...Nie ma.
Tak samo bedzie działac urządzenie i instalacja na 3 i na 20 bezpiecznikach.

Także koszty stałe stałymi ale już nawet o kase nie chodzi tylko o pogoń za nowymi rozwiązaniami które tak naprawde nie zwiększają naszego komfortu,a trzeba za nie płacić.
pzdr

----------


## DEZET

Z elektryką się zgodzę- przekombinowane na maxa. Każdy odbiornik ma swój bezpiecznik i to przeważnie 10A! Dziś, gdy oświetlenie energooszczędne ciągnie do kilkadziesiąt W max. U siebie zmniejszę bezpieczniki o połowę... dla bezpieczeństwa. Dlaczego elektryk  może być zdziwiony uproszczeniem instalacji? Bo mniej kasy zgarnie :wink: 
Choć co do ilości gniazd- będzie brakować w miejscu, gdzie by się przydało o czym przekonamy się przy przemeblowaniu, a ciągnięcie przedłużaczy po podłodze jest niefajne.
Do kosztów stałych zaliczyłbym też np. komin i piec co, bo czy do 80, czy do 100m2 kupimy pewnie ten sam.

----------


## bowess

No tak - racja. Zakładając taki sam sposób grzania, to kocioł najprawdopodobniej będzie takiej samej mocy, a komin też taki sam dla 80 i 100. Choć dla 80m2 pewnie łatwiej byłoby mnie przekonać do kabli grzewczych.  :smile: 
Centrala wentylacyjna też byłaby taka sama, czy 100m2 to już większa kubatura?

Już znalazłam. Luna 200 jest do 120m2, więc też stały koszt w budowie.

----------


## miloszenko

W miare dobrze ocieplony 80 m dom mozna spokojnie wyposazyc w kable grzewcze. Rachunek za prad ne powinien wyjsc poza 2tys/sezon, a zawsze mozna dokupic klime i grzac w okresach przejsciowych.

Jakakolwiek kotlownia z systemem obslugowym w tak malym domu nie ma racji bytu.

Bo jesli na wstawienie pieca nie wspominajac o paliwie potrzeba 3-4 m2 to te metry za darmo przeciez nie sa :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

W moim szkieletorze będą elektryczne konwektory do dogrzewania. Powietrze z wentylacji postaram się dostarczyć cieple - 10-15 stopni. Jeśli wypalą wynalazki.

----------


## dawiddur

Chciałbym poznać opinie fachowców na temat budowy tego niewielkiego domu: http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/dom_przy_bukowej_6.htm 
Na pierwszy rzut oka wydaję się być banalnie prosty w budowie, jednocześnie tani, ale czy energooszczędny? Czy ten dom przy zastosowaniu konkretnych technologii może stać się domem energooszczędnym? Jak dużym kosztem można dojść do takiego efektu? Jaki może być całkowity koszt budowy tego domu na dobrym gruncie, przyzwoitymi materiałami i korzystając z różnych ekip? Mówię o stanie developerskim.

Do wszystkich innych zadam pytanie, jak wam się on podoba? Dom jest przeznaczony dla pary z planami na powiększenie rodziny.

Pozdrawiam, DD

----------


## Kwitko

dawiddur ten dom to raczej nie w tym wątku. Jakieś 170 m po podłogach licząc tanio około 350 tys.zł.

----------


## _artur_

bardzo ładny domek, na pierwszy rzut odciąłbym garaż lub z niego na początek zrezygnował, postawiłbym na płycie fundamentowej i dociepliłbym..do 200 tysięcy się nie wyrobisz chyba że sam będziesz stawiać.. ogólnie to bardzo przypomina mi mój projekt indywidualny (dziennik w stopce). za 250 tys. chcę zamieszkać, teraz mam SSZ za około 160 tysięcy..
jakbyś poszedł w prąd i kable lub PC PP to myślę że energooszczędnie też się da.. zwarta bryła, prosty dach, wywalić kominy i zrobić WM,.

----------


## DEZET

dawiddur- bryła fajna. Ciekawostka: ok. 2 metry dłuższy od mojego i 2m węższy, powierzchnia użytkowa 10m2 mniejsza, za to kubatura prawie 600m3 do moich 354. Może jakoś inaczej liczono?
Wnętrze moim zdaniem za mocno poszatkowane, nie podoba mi się "przysalonowe" wc i bezpośrednie wejście na salon. 
Płaski dach na garażu też może być problemem, gdy nie zostanie dobrze zrobiony.

----------


## dawiddur

Mhm... Powiem szczerze, że sądziłem, iż ten budynek jest wybitnie prosty i jego budowa nie będzie aż tak kosztowna jak ktoś napisał (350tyś). 
Jak można bardziej uprościć dom mieszkalny?! 
Dodam, że liczyłem, że za jakieś 200tyś będę miał stan developerski.

----------


## _artur_

troche pomieszczeń nawalone.. z garażem za dwie stówki nie ma szans.. chyba że własnymi rękami to tak..

----------


## syberia

własnymi rękami i dużo zależy od tego w jakim standardzie energooszczędności , jak  komuś się chce np palić węglem albo innym tanim paliwem ... wiadomo

----------


## dawiddur

Z uwagi na brak gazu, a także brak zaufania do ogrzewania prądem celowałem w paliwo stałe typu ekogroszek + kominek z płaszczem(jako atrakcja i awaryjne/ wspomagające źródło ciepła). W swoim pierwszym poście może trochę się rozpędziłem z tą energooszczędnością. Nie znam standardów i teraz jak o tym myślę, dom energooszczędny to coś więcej niż mi się wydaję. Chcę wybudować dom zachowując kompromis pomiędzy początkową inwestycją, a późniejszymi kosztami eksploatacji. Co do samej budowy to powiedzmy, że koszty robocizny będą na pewno niższe niż te które często pojawiają się na tym forum.

----------


## DEZET

Za 200k z wynajęciem ekip (nawet za mniejsze stawki) wydaje mi się mało realny. Porównuję do swojego i bez własnej pracy nie liczyłbym tu na uzyskanie stanu deweloperskiego. Koszty: w projekcie masz np. 3 kominy, w tym 2 spalinowe- kominek i piec. Kominek z płaszczem też kosztuje niemało. Stropy żelbetowe- kolejne cenne złotówki. Może lepiej wiązary? Przesuwane drzwi w salonie- często podawana kwota to ok.10k. Długie instalacje ciepłej wody- zanim poleci ta ciepła sporo litrów trzeba spuścić- to dodatkowy koszt eksploatacyjny dla domu w przyszłości. Nie wiem czy konieczne 4 słupy na tarasach- wydają się dla ozdoby, a nie faktycznego podtrzymania daszku. Spójrz na ten dom bez ozdobników, które pomagają sprzedać projekt.
Podliczyć tylko te ww rzeczy i kwota 200k topnieje szybciutko. Poza tym jest mnóstwo drobiazgów, których nie liczy się(bo nie wiadomo, że będą konieczne), a potem pochłaniają kasę.

----------


## Scarlet

Nie wiem jak bardzo wasza rodzina się w przyszłości powiększy ale gdybym budowała dla siebie ( 2+2)  to zrezygnowałabym z najmniejszego pokoju, powiększyłabym pozostałe, ewentualnie wcisnęłabym gdzies garderobę. Nieporozumieniem jest dla mnie brak pomieszczenia gospodarczego, no chyba że zrobimy go w miejscu pralni. W wiatrołapie zmieści się mała szafa i to wszystko , nie ma zbyt wiele miejsca na przechowywanie  niezbędnych rzeczy.

----------


## bowess

Odwieczny problem rodziny 2+ na razie 0.  :smile:  Ile pokoi zrobić na przyszłość nieodległą.

W tym projekcie zamiast trzech sypialni na lewym boku domu, zrobiłabym dwie. Lekka działówka, a jakby dzieci było troje, to szybka przebudowa do wersji z projektu.  :smile: 

A co do kosztów, to na stronie podają, że minimum to 270k, a średnio 350k, wliczone malowanie i okładziny podłóg. W dodatku z opisu wynika mi, że jest to koszt samych materiałów, ale pewna tego nie jestem. Z szybkiego mnożenia metrów deweloperka wychodzi jakieś 350k.

Bryła moim zdaniem kształtem sprzyjająca energooszczędności. Gorzej z oknami, bo najwięcej ich na ścianach przeciwległych. Docieplić można oczywiście do wartości U zadowalających dla inwestora.

----------


## CodeSnipper

200 tyś to z pewnością bez tego garażu. Ja tez tyle mam i po przemyśleniu z parterówki zrezygnowałem. Ale ja potrzebuje 3 sypialni i jeszcze biura.

----------


## dawiddur

Tak jak sądziłem, nieco ponad moje możliwości finansowe. 
W takim bądź razie wrócę do pierwszych planów, mianowicie do projektu AR-1: http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-ar-1-WRJ1008

Przycztałem przynajmniej kilkanaście dużych dzienników budowy tego domku, i koszt wybudowania i wprowadzenia się w fajnym standardzie to coś pomiędzy 200, a 300 tyś. Są to raczej dwie skrajne wartości i średnio zwykle to było około 250 tyś z częściowym wyposażeniem, meblami. 
Poświęciłem kilka godzin na czytanie tego wątki i gdzieś dosłownie jednym zdaniem przewinął się ten projekt. 

Co możecie o nim powiedzieć? Myślałem o zamianie łazienki z kotłownią, strop lekki, dach kryty gontem, z przyczyn wcześniej przeze mnie wymienianych ogrzewanie - paliwo stałe ekogroszek + kominek z płaszczem.

----------


## _artur_

jakie masz warunki zabudowy (rozmiar działki i typ oraz kąt dachu)? i wymiary działki..

----------


## Scarlet

A co powiesz o moim faworycie ? http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-ante...garazu-WRD1245

----------


## bowess

W ARze tą ścianę przy tarasie uważam za zbędny bajer. Kotłownia jest trochę mała jak na paliwo stałe. Osobiście z parterówek z dużą kotłownią mi podobają się Modrzyk Karbo, Sezam 2 (ma fajnie zgrupowaną kotłownię łazienkę i wc - krótkie instalacje), ciekawy też jest Rafael III, bo ma oddzieloną sypialnię rodziców od sypialni dzieci. Wszystkie ze sporą kotłownią z wyjściem na zewnątrz.

Co do połaczenia kotła na ekogroszek z kominkiem z płaszczem to ja jestem na nie. Droga instalacja , drogi kominek, a jakie uzasadnienie? Po co palić w kominku, jak to tyle samo roboty co z napaleniem pod kotłem w kotłowni, a nie nosisz opału do salonu. Kominek czy koza zdecydowanie bardziej pasuje jako drugie źródło ciepła do ogrzewania bezobsługowego, gazem lub prądem. Jeżeli masz dostęp do taniego drewna, to wybrałabym kocioł do kotłowni, w którym też można drewnem palić.

----------


## _artur_

no i do domu w okolicach do 120m2 (a już tym bardziej 80-100) dobrze zaizolowanym  nie rozumiem czemu jest opór przed grzaniem prądem?
popatrzcie sobie na wykresy wzrostu cen nośnikow energii w ostatnich 20 latach.. i po drugie policzcie ile musicie mieć miejsca na piec plus komin - zakladając że m2 domu kosztuje około 2500zł a na piec trzeba około 2m na piec i co najmniej drugie tyle na opał to już mamy 10 000..(przepisy nakazują chyba większą kotłownię dla ekogroszkówi itp.) za samą powierzchnię,  do tego około 5 tysięcy za komin (liczę wklad kominowy, wybudowanie, obróbki blacharskie i co tam jeszcze), koszt dobrego pieca z podajnikiem to znowu jakieś 7 tysięcy..  czyli jakby nie liczyć ponad 20 tysięcy..
a popatrzcie na roczne koszty użytkowania domu u Konrada R&K :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6134450
KOSZT roczny *całego* prądu to około 4600 złotych z czego na CO 1270zł z na CWU 570.. niech będzie 2000 rocznie.. kable ze sterownikiem to jakieś 5000.. niech będzie ze koszt kabli równoważy sie z piecem.. to mamy w cenie instalacji "na wejście" różnicę 15 tysięcy i kilka metrów do wykorzystania na garderobę czy co tam potrzeba.. mówimy oczywiście cały czas o domu zwartym, dobrze ocieplonym itp. 
aa.. i ja np. nie znajduję przyjemności w dokładaniu węgla do pieca w kotłowni (bo nie czarujmy się tzw. ekogroszek to węgiel), wyrzucania popiołu, ze 3 razy do roku trzeba podajnik rozebrać bo się zawiesza albo blokuje.. polecam przemyślenie bo często ulegamy obiegowym opiniom..
zamiast kabli może być wodna podłogowka i kociołek kospel z zasobnkiem..
aha, i jak ktoś chce tanio to po co mu kominek ? (kosztuje sam wklad, obudowa i komin).. my chcieliśmy mieć kominek bez komina i będziemy mieć biokominek..

----------


## DEZET

_artur_ - inwestycja w prąd jest tania, droższa eksploatacja. A ceny prądu chyba rosną dość szybko? Nie chce mi się szukać u Konrada, ale coś mi się nie zgadza. Piszesz, że 4600 za rok z tego na co i cwu 2000. Reszta to w takim razie oświetlenie- dużo coś kasy. A, no może jeszcze gotowanie.
Palenie "eko"-groszkiem (jaki on eko, skoro tak samo smrodzi jak inny węgiel?) nie jest przyjemne, ale czasem to jedyne wyjście- zaznaczam- akceptowalne dla inwestora.
 Przekonaj kogoś palącego latami w piecu na węgiel do wymiany pieca na gazowy. Pierwsze co usłyszysz:- "przecież gaz wybucha"!

Mam naprawdę inteligentnego kolegę, który w swoim domu zmienia piece, kombinuje z podajnikami, próbuje palić trocinami, jakimś zbożem(pszenicą?) i nie jest zadowolony z efektów ogrzewania, a gdy mu mówię, żeby ściany ocieplił, bo 50cm z cegły to g..no, nie ściana, nie da się póki co przekonać. I bądź tu mądry :wink:

----------


## _artur_

> _artur_ - inwestycja w prąd jest tania, droższa eksploatacja. A ceny prądu chyba rosną dość szybko? Nie chce mi się szukać u Konrada, ale coś mi się nie zgadza. Piszesz, że 4600 za rok z tego na co i cwu 2000. Reszta to w takim razie oświetlenie- dużo coś kasy.)


hmm.. nie tylko oświetlenie.. 
ja teraz mieszkam w mieszkaniu około 50m.. i za prąd płacę około 200zł miesięcznie.. świecę mało.. ale 2 kompy, plazma, ruter i sieciowy dysk, poekarńik 3 razy w tygodniu, lodówka side by side i nie wiem co tam jeszcze.. cwu mam z piecyka gazowego a ogrzewanie z osiedlowej kotłowni.. 
te 2000 to całkiem możliwa kwota do uzyskania.. zauważ że z OZC (dla spotykających się pierwszy raz z tym pojęciem to coś w rodzaju projektu zapotrzebowania na energię dla domu - wpisuje się dokładnie dla każdego pomieszczenia jakie ściany, podłoga, strop, okna, strony świata itp. i wychodzi ile energii trzeba dostarczyć żeby ośiągnąć określona temperaturę) dla takich domów do 100-120m2 ocieplonych mniej więcej 20cm styropianu, przy prostych dachach itp. wychodzi rocznie około 6-7 tysięcy kWh na CO I CWU.. ( cały czas piszę o prostych, energooszczędnych konstrukcjach, nierzadko na płycie fundamentowej ocieplonych od spodu - mój też tak robię). i jak będziesz grzał w taniej taryfie to przy 0,25 pln za kWh 7000x0,31 co daje niecałe 2200 złotych ROCZNIE.. pokaż gdzie ta eksploatacja jest droga?niech będzie 3000 rocznie.. ekogroszkowcy płacą więćej bo oni wiedzą lepiej jak twój kolega.. mam tez paru takich kolegów - rocznie najmniej 3500-4000 na grzanie wydają.. jak im liczę co i jak to nie wierzą.. ale jak pytam jakie mają ocieplenie to okazuje się że 10cm styro bo przecież więćej nie trzeba.. do tego 2 czy 3 balkony (zajebiste mostki)  nie mówiąc o nie działającej wentylacji grawitacyjnej.. 
taki dom który ma być tani zwłaszcza w eksploatacji trzeba przemyśleć od początku do końca.. zamiast kabli za te same pieniądze mozna mieć wodną podłogówkę napędzaną prądem (kotłem i buforem do magazynowania wody nagrzanej w taniej taryfie) za podobne jak kable pieniądze.. 
jak ktoś ma parę zł więcej to jeszcze pompa ciepła powietrze-powoetrze za około 4-5 tysięcy i jest jeszcze mniej..
ja u sebie włożyłem rurki, jak kiedyś będzie gaz to zastanowię zię czy mi się oplaca poec z zamkniętą komorą wieszać.. na razie mimo rurek w płycie będą kable grzejne.. zobaczymy jak wyjdzie ale jak wyjdzie mi za CAŁY prąd rocznie (ze wszystkim) poniżej 5tys. to nawet nie będe rozwazał zmian..

edit. oczywiśnie nie jest tak że tylko prąd bo moze ktoś ma prywatny las.. ale przy małych domach to rzecz do przemyślenia i poważnego zastanowienia bo kazdy m2 to konkretna kasa a i później to może być różnie z cenami nośników energii (sprawdźcie jak zmieniały się ceny oleju opałowego.. ) prąd w jednej taryfie tani nie jest, ale w nocnej owszem, do tego z prądu korzystają wszyscy i cena nie poszybuje do góry 1500% jak rzeczony olej czy kilkaset jak gaz od ruskich.. zauwazcie że 5m2 na kotłownię przy 100m to 5% a z 5m2 to całkiem spora garderoba czy spizarnia będzie.. do tego można zrobic WM z odzyskiem ciepła i kolejne parę złotych zostanie..

----------


## fotohobby

Najkorzystniej  mieć  gaz przy płocie, wówczas koszt inwestycji w gaz nie wzrasta drastycznie.
Co do pokazywania  R&K, jako przykladu, to nie jest to dom, ktory nadaje sie do watku o domach za 200tys. 30cm styroduru,na tym plyta...
Dla 100m2 zabudowy to 40tys za stan 0...

----------


## dawiddur

Dom będę budował na wsi, tuż przy niewielkim miasteczku, w pobliżu lasu. Nie występują tam częste awarie prądu, ale mimo wszystko zdarza się dobrych kilka godzin bez prądu i to zwykle zimą, czasem jesienią czy też wiosną. Jeśli chodzi o mały domek i kotłownie w nim to jak najbardziej jestem skłonny opał przechowywać gdzie indziej, w kotłowni trzymać jedynie niewielką ilość (kilkanaście worków). W kotłowni chciałbym również mieć pralkę. Łazienka musi być łazienką. Co do czyjeś uwagi odnośnie wyglądu elewacji czy bryły, moim zdaniem ten murek w tylnej części przy tarasie jest jak najbardziej ok, ponieważ stodoła wygląda nieco mniej jak stodoła.

Ponadto jeśli chodzi o domy parterowe to podobają mi się jedynie te których elewacje są raczej nowoczesne aniżeli tradycyjne, a tej z AR-1 moim zdaniem bliżej do nowoczesności niż tradycyjności.

EDIT//
Jeśli chodzi o nośniki energii to co jak co, ale produkcja energii elektrycznej w naszym kraju opiera się w około 85% na węglu kamiennym i brunatnym. Dalej Oleje opałowy i napędowy, wiatr, woda, biomasa i biogaz stanowią niemal 11%. Gaz ziemny to zaledwie 3,6%. Wydaje mi się, że koszt energii elektrycznej jest bezpośrednio powiązany z ceną węgli. Także co prawda nie sprawdzałem tego, ale uważam, że jeśli cena węgla rośnie to i tym bardziej prądu. 
AMEN

----------


## bowess

Ja wspomniałam. Byłoby ok, pod warunkiem, że chcesz ścianę jednowarstwową jak w projekcie. Dla dwuwarstwowej byłoby trudne do ocieplenia przejście przez dach. Mógłby to być mostek termiczny.

Co do wielkości kotłowni są pewne przepisy o odległościach od ścian dla kotłów na paliwo stałe. Nie możesz go przytulic do ściany jak jest na rzutach. Sprawdź, czy zmieści się tam piec, który chciałbyś mieć (z podajnikiem czy bez) i zasobnik cwu - wymiary pieców podaje każdy producent na swojej stronie.
Nie wiem, czy pralka w kotłowni to dobry pomysł. Może się wypowie ktoś kto używa ekogroszku. W moim rodzinnym domu jest piec na węgiel, w którym można też palić drewnem i w kotłowni niestety wszystko się brudzi.

----------


## Xerses

> Ja wspomniałam. Byłoby ok, pod warunkiem, że chcesz ścianę jednowarstwową jak w projekcie. Dla dwuwarstwowej byłoby trudne do ocieplenia przejście przez dach. Mógłby to być mostek termiczny.
> 
> Co do wielkości kotłowni są pewne przepisy o odległościach od ścian dla kotłów na paliwo stałe. Nie możesz go przytulic do ściany jak jest na rzutach. Sprawdź, czy zmieści się tam piec, który chciałbyś mieć (z podajnikiem czy bez) i zasobnik cwu - wymiary pieców podaje każdy producent na swojej stronie.
> Nie wiem, czy pralka w kotłowni to dobry pomysł. Może się wypowie ktoś kto używa ekogroszku. W moim rodzinnym domu jest piec na węgiel, w którym można też palić drewnem i w kotłowni niestety wszystko się brudzi.


Po pierwsze jeśli ma byc piec na ekogroszek - mała kotłownia odpada. Piec - na ekogroszek -  musi byc troche odstawiony od ściany (jest ocieplony więc sam piec nie grzeje) dodatkowo już na etapie budowy trzeba wiedzieć jaki model pieca chciałoby się mieć i pod ten piec ustawic komin i samą jego lokalizację. Bo potem okazuje się że niestety podajnik stoi nam na drodze do przejścia np do garażu lub nasz wybrany piec ma wylot nie z tej strony co trzeba, nie na tej wysokości co trzeba itd.

Moja kotłownia ma 10 m2 - i mniejszej sobie nie wyobrażam. Dlaczego? Bo oprócz pieca mam tam umywalkę, skład ekogroszku, regały na narzędzia i inne tego typu rzeczy.

Po drugie  - pralka? Odpada. Kotłownia to kotłownia (pomijamy tu kotłownie na prad gaz itp) - sama jej nazwa wskazuje na średnio czyste pomieszczenie.  :smile: 
Kurzy się przy uzupełnianu opału, przy czyszczeniu itp. Nie jest to miejsce dobre dla jakiegokolwiek sprzetu zwiazanego z elektroniką  (w tym pralki). Pomimo że mam wszystko wykafelkowane po sufit - i tak kurz siada na wszystkim co się da - łacznie z tymi płytkami (ale dzięki nim łatwiej utrzymac to w czystości).

----------


## Xerses

> Najkorzystniej  mieć  gaz przy płocie, wówczas koszt inwestycji w gaz nie wzrasta drastycznie.
> Co do pokazywania  R&K, jako przykladu, to nie jest to dom, ktory nadaje sie do watku o domach za 200tys. 30cm styroduru,na tym plyta...
> Dla 100m2 zabudowy to 40tys za stan 0...


Dokładnie. Strasznie mnie irytuje gdy ktoś - aby udowodnic swoją teorie  - porównuje skrajne przypadki ).

----------


## Xerses

> wychodzi ile energii trzeba dostarczyć żeby ośiągnąć określona temperaturę) dla takich domów do 100-120m2 ocieplonych mniej więcej 20cm styropianu, przy prostych dachach itp. wychodzi rocznie około 6-7 tysięcy kWh na CO I CWU.. ( cały czas piszę o prostych, energooszczędnych konstrukcjach, nierzadko na płycie fundamentowej ocieplonych od spodu - mój też tak robię). i jak będziesz grzał w taniej taryfie to przy 0,25 pln za kWh 7000x0,31 co daje niecałe 2200 złotych ROCZNIE.. pokaż gdzie ta eksploatacja jest droga?


Dawno tego nie robiłem więc ukażę dlaczego mam taki avatar w tym poście  :big grin:  Już był tu na forum  (pomimo wtopy chyba nawet dalej się udziela)  kiedyś taki jeden co to miał niskie rachunki, same zalety z pompy ciepła , mega oszczędności, wielki krytykant wegla itd - a potem się okazało że nawet domu nie miał wybudowanego. Kolego fakty - nie wyliczenia, marzenia itp - wybuduj, uruchom, a potem napisz nam o efektach - bo papier przyjmie wszystko - a realia potrafią być dużo inne od założeń.




> niech będzie 3000 rocznie.. ekogroszkowcy płacą więćej bo oni wiedzą lepiej jak twój kolega.. mam tez paru takich kolegów - rocznie najmniej 3500-4000 na grzanie wydają.. jak im liczę co i jak to nie wierzą.. ale jak pytam jakie mają ocieplenie to okazuje się że 10cm styro bo przecież więćej nie trzeba.. do tego 2 czy 3 balkony (zajebiste mostki)  nie mówiąc o nie działającej wentylacji grawitacyjnej..


Hm mam ogrzewanie na ekogroszek - nie bronię tego rodzaju ogrzewania i nie krytukuje innych pomysłów (o ile są realne a nie teoretyczne) jednakże ogrzewałem w tamtym roku ekogroszkiem dom o powierzchni 180 m2 - na ekogroszek - mało kaloryczny - pech chciał że mnie skład wykręcił -  straciłem na ogrzewanie jakieś 2000 zł ( po 880 zł tona)- temperatura 18 C. Teraz już mieszkam i po tym sezonie będe wiedział ile mi pódzie w warunkach mieszkaniowych - ale powiedzmy że pomnożymy ta kwotę x 2 - przy tym metrażu - kwota do zaakceptowania. Powstaje pytanie - czy przy takim ociepleniu jakie mam (nie jest to dom pasywny, nie ma WM - jest krytykowana przez wielu grawitacja, mam balkon  - bo mi sie podoba i budowałem dom który ma mi sie podobać, mam sporo okien, garaż przy budynku itd) ta kwota jest przerażająca i ile bym zapłacił za prąd ??- (pomijam aspekt nocnej taryfy taniej - droższej dziennej i jakie są z tego różnice przy wykorzystywaniu sprzętów AGD RTV itd) 




> taki dom który ma być tani zwłaszcza w eksploatacji trzeba przemyśleć od początku do końca.. zamiast kabli za te same pieniądze mozna mieć wodną podłogówkę napędzaną prądem (kotłem i buforem do magazynowania wody nagrzanej w taniej taryfie) za podobne jak kable pieniądze.. 
> jak ktoś ma parę zł więcej to jeszcze pompa ciepła powietrze-powoetrze za około 4-5 tysięcy i jest jeszcze mniej..


Tak przemyśleć trzeba - święte słowa - nawet nieenergooszczędny trzeba przemyśleć - nie mniej z pompą ciepła za 4 tysiące to Cię troche poniosło  :smile: 




> ja u sebie włożyłem rurki, jak kiedyś będzie gaz to zastanowię zię czy mi się oplaca poec z zamkniętą komorą wieszać.. na razie mimo rurek w płycie będą kable grzejne.. zobaczymy jak wyjdzie ale jak wyjdzie mi za CAŁY prąd rocznie (ze wszystkim) poniżej 5tys. to nawet nie będe rozwazał zmian..
> 
> edit. oczywiśnie nie jest tak że tylko prąd bo moze ktoś ma prywatny las.. ale przy małych domach to rzecz do przemyślenia i poważnego zastanowienia bo kazdy m2 to konkretna kasa a i później to może być różnie z cenami nośników energii (sprawdźcie jak zmieniały się ceny oleju opałowego.. ) prąd w jednej taryfie tani nie jest, ale w nocnej owszem, do tego z prądu korzystają wszyscy i cena nie poszybuje do góry 1500% jak rzeczony olej czy kilkaset jak gaz od ruskich.. zauwazcie że 5m2 na kotłownię przy 100m to 5% a z 5m2 to całkiem spora garderoba czy spizarnia będzie.. do tego można zrobic WM z odzyskiem ciepła i kolejne parę złotych zostanie..


A teraz po tym wszystkim przelicz sobie tą kwotą dla Twojego metrażu - powiększ razy dwa (np tak jak u mnie) - i zweryfikuj jeszcze - że wyznacznikiem ogrzewania nie sa m2 lecz m3. (bo ja np mam wysokość prawie 2,86 m na parterze a to juz zupełnie inny przelicznik niż standardowe 2,5 czy 2,6 m) i dopiero zacznij krytykować inne systemu ogrzewania. To po pierwsze. Po drugie zauważ że wykonanie dobrego ocieplenia kosztuje - i materiał i wykonawstwo. I nikt mi nie powie że sam wykonana poprawnie ocieplenie bo sie naczytał na necie. Jeśli sie okaże że dom budujesz z kredytu (a kto dzisiaj nie buduje  :smile:  ) to stawkę za to ekstra ocieplenie musisz pomnożyć razy 2 (styropian, wełna, styrodur, WM ,okna, montaż w wartsiwe ocieplenia  robocizna itp - bo dojdzie koszt kredytu) moze sie okazać żę to wcale nie jest tak do końca z tym tanim domem, tanim ogrzewaniem . Dlatego krytykowanie kogoś że ma 10 cm styropianu - bez dodania dlaczego tyle ma , jaka powierzcnie ogrzewa itd uważam za conajmniej złośliwe i pokazuje brak Twojego doświadczenia w tych sprawach. Bez urazy ale tak uważam.

----------


## _artur_

bo w aktualnych cenach dom 100m2 za 200 tysięcy to tylko z własną robotą od kopania fundamentów poprzez dach, instalacje wszelkie aż po malowanie.. nie każdy chce, umie, ma czas i możliwości.. ale za 250 już można myśleć.. jak pisałem wczesniej - za około 160 tysięcy mam SSZ na płycie fundmentowej, z dachówką ceramiczną, oknami 3 szybowymi itp. i do wprowadzenia się mam zamiar wydać jeszcze maksymalnie 70 tysięcy.. tyle że właśnie sam kładę kable, rurki już ułożyłem, z ekim zastanawiam sie tylko nad tynkarzami i wylewką.. resztę własnoręcznie..  lepiej żeby ktoś od razu zszedł na ziemię niż napalił się jak szczerbaty na suchary i spadł z wysoka tłukąc sobie tyłek i zostając np. z kredytem.. tu chodzi o to żeby pewne rzeczy uświadomić komuś kto dopiero się przymierza do budowy.. to tak jak na początku nie wierzyłem że te koszty dodatkowe, takie pierdółki typu szwarc, mydło i powidło (gwoździe, podkładki, folie, druty, blaszki, pianki i co tam jeszcze) może tyle kosztować.. tyle czyli minimum jakieś 10% bo przy cegle liczymy z całości, a trzeba połówki, klej czy zaprawę, często zbyt optymistycznie.. desek na szalunki nie bo zapominamy a okazuje się że parę stówek pójdzie, stepmle na stropy, rusztowania i co tam jeszcze (wiadomo że ekipy powinny mieć swoje ale jest różnie..) to tylko kwestia że się da niektóre rzeczy zrobić ale nie ot tak..

----------


## bowess

> Ponadto jeśli chodzi o domy parterowe to podobają mi się jedynie te których elewacje są raczej nowoczesne aniżeli tradycyjne, a tej z AR-1 moim zdaniem bliżej do nowoczesności niż tradycyjności.


Nie wybiera się książki po okładce, a domu po elewacji.  :smile: 
To wnętrze ma Ci odpowiadać, bo likwidacja rustykalnego ganeczku i kolory, materiały na elewacji to są pierdoły w porównaniu z suwaniem ścian nośnych, czy poszerzaniem budynku o metr (co wielu inwestorom wydaje się drobną zmianą).

----------


## Xerses

> bo w aktualnych cenach dom 100m2 za 200 tysięcy to tylko z własną robotą od kopania fundamentów poprzez dach, instalacje wszelkie aż po malowanie.. nie każdy chce, umie, ma czas i możliwości.. ale za 250 już można myśleć.. jak pisałem wczesniej - za około 160 tysięcy mam SSZ na płycie fundmentowej, z dachówką ceramiczną, oknami 3 szybowymi itp. i do wprowadzenia się mam zamiar wydać jeszcze maksymalnie 70 tysięcy.. tyle że właśnie sam kładę kable, rurki już ułożyłem, z ekim zastanawiam sie tylko nad tynkarzami i wylewką.. resztę własnoręcznie..  lepiej żeby ktoś od razu zszedł na ziemię niż napalił się jak szczerbaty na suchary i spadł z wysoka tłukąc sobie tyłek i zostając np. z kredytem.. tu chodzi o to żeby pewne rzeczy uświadomić komuś kto dopiero się przymierza do budowy.. to tak jak na początku nie wierzyłem że te koszty dodatkowe, takie pierdółki typu szwarc, mydło i powidło (gwoździe, podkładki, folie, druty, blaszki, pianki i co tam jeszcze) może tyle kosztować.. tyle czyli minimum jakieś 10% bo przy cegle liczymy z całości, a trzeba połówki, klej czy zaprawę, często zbyt optymistycznie.. desek na szalunki nie bo zapominamy a okazuje się że parę stówek pójdzie, stepmle na stropy, rusztowania i co tam jeszcze (wiadomo że ekipy powinny mieć swoje ale jest różnie..) to tylko kwestia że się da niektóre rzeczy zrobić ale nie ot tak..


No i z tym postem zgodzę się w 100 %. Niestyety nie kazdy ma taką możliwość aby wszystko wykonac samemu.

----------


## _artur_

> Dawno tego nie robiłem więc ukażę dlaczego mam taki avatar w tym poście  Już był tu na forum  (pomimo wtopy chyba nawet dalej się udziela)  kiedyś taki jeden co to miał niskie rachunki, same zalety z pompy ciepła , mega oszczędności, wielki krytykant wegla itd - a potem się okazało że nawet domu nie miał wybudowanego. Kolego fakty - nie wyliczenia, marzenia itp - wybuduj, uruchom, a potem napisz nam o efektach - bo papier przyjmie wszystko - a realia potrafią być dużo inne od założeń.


Z ust mi to wyjąłeś.. dokładnie taki mam plan.. licznik prądu będę miał "dziewiczy" i na pewno nie będę go ukrywał.. 
W końcu własnymi pieniędzmi ryzykuję a nie cudzymi, jak mi się uda to będę się puszył i chwalił  :big lol:  a jak nie to będę ostrzegał i zmienię sobie avatar na podobny jak Twój  :wink: 




> Hm mam ogrzewanie na ekogroszek - nie bronię tego rodzaju ogrzewania i nie krytukuje innych pomysłów (o ile są realne a nie teoretyczne) jednakże ogrzewałem w tamtym roku ekogroszkiem dom o powierzchni 180 m2 - na ekogroszek - mało kaloryczny - pech chciał że mnie skład wykręcił -  straciłem na ogrzewanie jakieś 2000 zł ( po 880 zł tona)- temperatura 18 C. Teraz już mieszkam i po tym sezonie będe wiedział ile mi pódzie w warunkach mieszkaniowych - ale powiedzmy że pomnożymy ta kwotę x 2 - przy tym metrażu - kwota do zaakceptowania. Powstaje pytanie - czy przy takim ociepleniu jakie mam (nie jest to dom pasywny, nie ma WM - jest krytykowana przez wielu grawitacja, mam balkon  - bo mi sie podoba i budowałem dom który ma mi sie podobać, mam sporo okien, garaż przy budynku itd) ta kwota jest przerażająca i ile bym zapłacił za prąd ??- (pomijam aspekt nocnej taryfy taniej - droższej dziennej i jakie są z tego różnice przy wykorzystywaniu sprzętów AGD RTV itd)


o widzisz.. i tu dochodzimy do meritum.. gdybym miał dom piętrowy o takiej powierzchni, z balkonem, garażem i styropianem 10cm to wcale bym się w prąd nie pchał.. i tu jestem zgodny w 101% z tobą.. to się opłaca ale w określonych warunkach o czym pisałem wcześniej..przy domu 180m3 czy większym powiedzmy 12 metrowa kotłownia to jakieś 5% całości, masz w tym garaż na szpeje itp. ale już w domu 100m2 bez garazu w bryle 12m2 to daje już 12% i to już robi różnicę.. i budowa tych metrów kwadratowych nie jest za darmo.. tyle chciałem uświadomić..
na marginesie ktoś tu podrzucił fajny argument odnośnie garażu w domu - że ktoś bardziej swoje auta kocha niż dzieci bo auto ma pokój 20m lub więcej a dziecko połowę mniejszy  :wink: 




> Tak przemyśleć trzeba - święte słowa - nawet nieenergooszczędny trzeba przemyśleć - nie mniej z pompą ciepła za 4 tysiące to Cię troche poniosło


Wpadnij do wątku pompiarzy to zobaczysz..




> A teraz po tym wszystkim przelicz sobie tą kwotą dla Twojego metrażu - powiększ razy dwa (np tak jak u mnie) - i zweryfikuj jeszcze - że wyznacznikiem ogrzewania nie sa m2 lecz m3. (bo ja np mam wysokość prawie 2,86 m na parterze a to juz zupełnie inny przelicznik niż standardowe 2,5 czy 2,6 m) i dopiero zacznij krytykować inne systemu ogrzewania. To po pierwsze.


Nie krytykuję, zauważ że nie napisałem że Ci którzy mają inne zdanie to głupki i debile.. tak piszą niektórzy, ja nie..
na pewno nie zaprzeczysz że każdy sposób ogrzewania ma swoje wady i zalety, na pewno do zalet pieców na paliwo stałe wygody obsługi zaliczyć nie można.. ale to są raczej ich CECHY na które wybierając określony sposób grzania się godzimy.. co do powierzchni grzanej napisałem wyżej że należy przeliczyć sobie indywidualne co i jak, mnie wyszło że do 120m taki sposób ogrzewania mi dopowiada i będzie się opłacał przy okreslonych założeniach i parametrach domu.. bo z tym się chyba też zgodzisz że każdy teraz pyta o dom energooszczędny, dobrze ocieplony, żeby za dużo nie płacić  itp. załóż wątek gdzie napiszesz że chcesz mieć 5cm styropianu to zobaczysz  :wink: 
Przy takiej powierzchni jak podajesz wyżej na taki sposób grzania bym się chyba nie zdecydował.. a jeśli już to poszedłbym w PC gruntową..




> Po drugie zauważ że wykonanie dobrego ocieplenia kosztuje - i materiał i wykonawstwo. I nikt mi nie powie że sam wykonana poprawnie ocieplenie bo sie naczytał na necie.


To wszystko zależy jak ktoś dokładnie zrobi.. jak umie to sobie zrobi, jak nie umie to albo się nauczy albo zleci ekipie.. jak widać po dziennikach "samorobów" da się.. kwestia tego co napisałem wcześniej.. czasu, chęci, możliwości..




> Jeśli sie okaże że dom budujesz z kredytu (a kto dzisiaj nie buduje  ) to stawkę za to ekstra ocieplenie musisz pomnożyć razy 2 (styropian, wełna, styrodur, WM ,okna, montaż w wartsiwe ocieplenia  robocizna itp - bo dojdzie koszt kredytu) moze sie okazać żę to wcale nie jest tak do końca z tym tanim domem, tanim ogrzewaniem .


owszem, buduję z kredytu ale po przeprowadzce spłacę jego lwią część..




> Dlatego krytykowanie kogoś że ma 10 cm styropianu - bez dodania dlaczego tyle ma , jaka powierzcnie ogrzewa itd uważam za conajmniej złośliwe i pokazuje brak Twojego doświadczenia w tych sprawach. Bez urazy ale tak uważam.


słusznie, nie obrażam się.. to napisz czemu tak masz, po to w końcu służy to forum.. każdy może mieć swoje zdanie i nie jest to powód do obrażania kogoś za to że ten ktoś myśli inaczej (tzn. są tu tacy którzy wiedza najlepiej ale chyba każdy już wie którzy to..)




> No i z tym postem zgodzę się w 100 %. Niestety nie każdy ma taką możliwość aby wszystko wykonać samemu.


no właśnie.. zwłaszcza że niektórzy myślą że to będzie tak fajnie i szybko, przykład co to położyć parę kabelków.. - kładę już te kabelki 3 tygodnie popołudniami i jeszcze ze 2 tygodnie mi zejdzie..parę metrów rurek - tydzień.. mnie się nie spieszy i robię spokojnie ale trzeba pomyśleć że niektórym się spieszy i ekipa kable robiłaby 4-5 dni a nie 4-5 tygodni, ale tak mam taniej...

----------


## DEZET

Budowa "tymi ręcami" niestety idzie powoli. Gdy się nie ma po co spieszyć, czas nie gra roli, gorzej, gdy ktoś wynajmuje mieszkanie i płaci niejako podwójnie (najem i kredyt). Rodzaj ogrzewania zależy od warunków lokalnych, jednak brak prądu skutecznie unieruchomi prawie wszystko :tongue: ompę ciepła, piec gazowy, czy ten na paliwo stałe ze sterowaniem oraz kable grzejne. 
Sam jestem ciekaw ile będę zużywał gazu u siebie- wiadomo chciałbym jak najmniej, a to wiąże się z lepszą izolacją. Myślę, że warto zrobić grubszą, bo jest to element, którego potem nie da się poprawić. Zrobić raz a dobrze, zapomnieć i ... cieszyć się niskimi rachunkami :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Mnie się nie udało. Zrobiłam podliczenie i wyszło 230 tyś. a jeszcze kilka rzeczy do zrobienia by skończyć stan deweloperski.

----------


## dr_au

*Elfir* - wychodzi ci jakieś 1840 zł za m2  :wink: . To nie jest zły wynik.

----------


## Elfir

pow. całkowita to 166 m2, użytkowa 127m2
podłoga 20 cm styropianu
ściany 20 cm styropianu grafitowego, tynk mineralny, farba silikatowa
strop od 32 do 60 cm styropianu + pustaki styropianowe Teriva
rekuperacja
okna U =0,9 (tylko przesuwne niskoprogowe U =1,1)
Drzwi U =1,2

Budowany ekipami (my mamy zerowe pojęcie i umiejętności, i czasu też nie  :smile: ) tyle, że materiały kupowane samodzielnie, wyszukiwane, wynegocjowane.

Myślę, że stan deweloperski osiągnę za 250-260 tyś

W kilku miejscach zaszaleliśmy ponad kosztorys (np. okno przesuwne - jakieś 5 tyś więcej, ścianka z klinkieru 2 tyś. więcej)

Biorąc pod uwagę pow. całkowitą i koszt docelowy stanu deweloperskiego 260tyś. to wyjdzie 1566 zł/m2

----------


## DEZET

Wynik ~1600/m2 moim zdaniem jest świetny. Daleko jeszcze do tych "tradycyjnych" 2 czy nawet 2,5tys./m2.

----------


## Elfir

tylko jeszcze trzeba drugie tyle na wykończenie  :big grin: 
Teraz chyba myślałabym nad zmniejszeniem powierzchni, bo duża wyszła.

----------


## dr_au

Gratulacje. Naprawdę świetny wynik. A co do wykończenia, to raczej obstawiałbym, że zmieścisz się w jakichś 80 tys. przy całkiem niezłym standardzie.

----------


## dawiddur

Co powiecie na taki projekt? realnie jest zrobić stan developerski poniżej 200k???

edit:
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ac_emi.htm

----------


## מרכבה

> Co powiecie na taki projekt? realnie jest zrobić stan developerski poniżej 200k???


Jak się pytasz ... to znaczy że tego sam nie policzyłeś  wcześniej.
I sam tego nie zbudujesz, sam nie będziesz wiedział gdzie możesz zrobić inne rozwiązanie ... stąd odpowiedź .... na to pytanie ... się oddala ...
możesz być skazany na "ekipy"  ... i przeciętność  :sad:  
Pierwsze projekt ...

----------


## Malcolm

Ja powoli kończę budowę domu z91: http://z500.pl/projekt/88/Z91,maly-d...a-kuchnia.html 
z małymi zmianami i dobudowaną wiatą. Dom z silki 24cm, 20cm styropian grafitowy 031 na ściany, w podłogę też 031 i 20cm. Na stropie 40cm wełny, wm luna 200, wszystkie okna łącznie z przesuwnym 0,7 - 3 szybowe.  Do tej pory wydałem ok 234000zł i nie wszystko poszło na budowę domu:

- ogrodzenie siatka + płyty na podmurówkę 135mb
- garaż blaszany 1500zł
- wynajem toitoi'a miesięcznie 220zł, co daje ok 1800zł
- brama z furtką - 1178zł
- podłączenia woda i prąd
- napęd do bramy 1200zł
- zaliczka na kuchnie 5000zł
...pewnie jeszcze trochę rzeczy by się znalazło.



To co zostało mi do zrobienia i kupienia z większych wydatków to: panele, płytki na ścianę w łazience i wc, farby i malowanie, podbitka, kolor fasady (teraz jest zagruntowana), szyba prysznicowa, kontakty, dwie pompki do c.o. 

Mam nadzieję zmieścić się w 270000zł z kuchnią i sprzętami...pożyjemy zobaczymy... :roll eyes: 

Do SSO dom budowała mi ekipa, okna, tynki, wylewki i drzwi wejściowe również ekipy. Reszta z pomocą rodziny.

Na wszystko mam faktury i każdy nawet najmniejszy wydatek zapisywałem. Na kilku rzeczach mógłbym sporo zaoszczędzić i teraz wiem, że da się wybudować dom podobny do mojego za 200000zł

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _artur_

napisz na czym byś w takim razie te 70 tysięcy zaoszczędził.. mam włanie SSZ i robię samemu instalacje i chętnie też z kosztów zejdę..

----------


## Malcolm

> napisz na czym byś w takim razie te 70 tysięcy zaoszczędził.. mam włanie SSZ i robię samemu instalacje i chętnie też z kosztów zejdę..


Uściślę tylko, że te 200000zł to tylko budowa domu, bez mebli i sprzętów. Wydatki które podałem wcześniej (bez przyłączeń) już dają ponad 16000zł. Do tego zrezygnowałbym z silki na rzecz tańszego materiału (m2 ściany z silki wyniósł mnie ok 60zł ). Podobnie z drzwiami wejściowymi 3200zł. Budowa wiaty 6000zł i drzwi aluminiowe pod wiatą 1700zł. "Koza" 4500zł (są tańsze, np 2500zł). Styropian w podłogę 038 zamiast 031 daje oszczędność 1600zł. Mniej waty na strop. Z mojego budżetu mam przeznaczone jeszcze 10000zł na kuchnię, szafę w sypialni i szafkę pod umywalki w łazience oraz 6000zł na sprzęty AGD. Lodówkę już kupiłem za 1400zł (również jest wliczona). Rezygnacja z okien przesuwnych na rzecz otwieranych normalnie. Na płytkach i "geberitach" też mógłbym zaoszczędzić...

Zmierzam do tego, że budowa domu do 200000zł to sztuka dużego kompromisu i wyszukiwania wszędzie okazji. Polecam zakupy przez internet, np znalazłem baterie umywalkowe Hansgrohe w cenie baterii marki Obi...i tak z wieloma innymi rzeczami.

Moim zdaniem da się...

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> 
> Zmierzam do tego, że budowa domu do 200000zł to sztuka dużego kompromisu i wyszukiwania wszędzie okazji. Polecam zakupy przez internet, np znalazłem baterie umywalkowe Hansgrohe w cenie baterii marki Obi...i tak z wieloma innymi rzeczami.
> 
> Moim zdaniem da się...


Nie powinienem w tym wątku się wypowiadać, bo u mnie w 200 tys. zmieścił się SSO (fakt, że trochę zostało, ale w tej cenie SSZ już się nie zmieści). Mam trochę inny cel - w średnich kosztach budowy, jak dla prostego "domku z archonu" zmieścić trochę rozwiązań z wyższej półki - sporo żelbetu i skomplikowaną bryłę, duże przeszklenia, aluminiowe okna, elewacje wykonane inaczej niż ze styropianu i tynku itp. Na razie się udaje (SSO zakończony, SSZ zamówiony, instalacje w trakcie negocjacji) właśnie dzięki kompromisom. Jeżeli coś kosztuje więcej, tniemy koszty gdzie indziej. Jeżeli gdzieś uda się zaoszczędzić - można sobie pozwolić na nieco luksusu. 

Bardzo dobrze sprawdza się metoda planowania budżetu dla poszczególnych etapów. Czyli - na SSO mogę wydać kwotę X, na zamknięcie kwotę Y, na instalację Z itp. Zabezpiecza to trochę przed chciejstwem na zasadzie "a co to jest 2 tysiące, przecież buduję na całe życie". Ponadto ułatwia planowanie cash flow - dzięki temu wiem, kiedy i jaką kwotę będę potrzebował.

----------


## DEZET

*dawiddur* - najlepiej zacznij czytać ten wątek od początku. Tam opisano warunki budowy takiego domu. A poza tym określ swoje potrzeby mieszkaniowe- tak będzie łatwiej wybrać projekt, dopasowany do działki i warunków zabudowy.

*dr_au*- Twoje analityczne podejście do tematu wielu ludziom może otworzyć oczy na kwestię budowania, więc pisz jak najwięcej. To będzie z pożytkiemi dla tych, co chcą dom za 200 i za 300k  :wink:

----------


## bowess

Koleżanki i Koledzy - może powstać nowy projekt domu. Taki, jaki sami wybierzemy. Ponieważ na razie zainteresowanie sondami, które są w tym celu prowadzone jest niewielkie, mam taki chytry plan.  :wink: 

Możemy zagłosować tak, aby Murator opracował nowy projekt domu "po naszemu". Na razie z głosów wychodzi dom-średniak, jakich już trochę jest na rynku (parterówka 120-140m2 z garażem w bryle - we wpisach przoduje dwustanowiskowy). Zbierzmy się więc w kupę i dołączmy do kolekcji omawianych w tym wątku domów małych, zgrabnych, energooszczędnych i tanich w budowie jeszcze jeden - na nasze zamówienie.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...Forum-MURATORA

A jeszcze Redakcja nagrodami kusi.  :smile:

----------


## marchew

i jeszcze proponuję, coby to jakoś tak chytrze zrobić, by zaprojektował ten domek Robert Skitek  :cool: 
taką super chatkę Nelli zaprojektował

----------


## nonam3k

Ja rowniez mam zamiar budowac Opałek' 2N2G i mam obawy czy 400.000 wystarczy na dom do zamieszkania .

----------


## bowess

Prawie 204m2 po podłogach, co oznaczałoby zejście poniżej 2 tysięcy za 1m2. Udaje się taka sztuka forumowiczom budującym własnymi rękami. Jeżeli do wszystkich prac mają być ekipy, to ciężko. Zamieszkać może się uda, ale raczej na samym parterze wykończonym w niezbędnym zakresie.

----------


## Xerses

> Wpadnij do wątku pompiarzy to zobaczysz..


Nie wchodze - bo tam co jeden to lepszy. Troche czasami jak na wątku z ogrzewaniem wody ekogroszkiem...... jeden napisze że mu idzie 3,5 kg, drugi że 3, a potem jest i taki co napisze że 2,2 kg --> i wszyscy maja 160 l bojler i 4-osobowa rodzinę.  :smile:  wode 24/7 itd itp. 

Odnośnie krytyki- nie zrozum mnie źle - po prostu ludzi ponosi fantazja i wszystkim sie wydaje że sa megaspecami. Do tego nasłuchają się pierdół o super technologiach ociepleniach - a potem ździwienie - że jednak nie tak kolorowo. Ja dom wybudował, już mieszkam i wiem jedno - samemu jak się robi - owszem może dokładniej, może spokojniej, może lepiej - bo nie na odczepne - ale czy zawsze zgodnie z zsadami ?  :smile:    A fachowcy jak to fachowcy - biznes i dalej następna budowa. I zakładanie że wszystko będzie pięnie i po myśli inwestora jest pierwszym krokiem do bycia rozczarowanym  :smile:  

Buduj kolego, czas pokaże jak z tym pradem wyjdziesz.

----------


## מרכבה

*Xerses*  
Ale tu Ci przyznaję rację ... jak czytam forum to masy ludzi ... udowadnia że coś wie .. ale im się mieszają podstawowe pojęcia  :sad: 
Sama grubość izolacji nic da jeśli nie będzie ciągła. Nowe technologie ?  super że można kupić okno dachowe za ponad 6kzł i które ma bardzo dobre parametry ... ale można obejść i zrobić to za 1/6 tej ceny równie dobrze ... do tego trzeba jednak wiedzy ... prawdziwej wiedzy...

----------


## just_e

Witam  ; czy jest realne przy takim prostym projekcie  -  http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-santia-WOK1027   -  zmieścić w 200 tys.?

----------


## Elfir

Jeśli postawisz go w większości sam i w standarcie typowym (czyli nie energooszczędnym), to tak. U mnie koszty robocizny zjadły większą częśc budżetu.

Najtańszy lokalnie materiał na ściany, najtańsze pokrycie (dachówka cementowa a nie ceramiczna), przeciętna grubośc styropianu (czyli nie 30 cm grafitowego a 15 cm typowego), tańsze okna z Drutexu (zamiast przesuwnych okien, typowo otwierane), najlepiej bez kominka (bo niepotrzebnie generuje koszt budowy drugiego komina).

----------


## DEZET

Obserwując wrzucane projekty domów do 100m2 dochodzę do wniosku, że bez samodzielnej pracy taki dom nie jesteśmy w stanie wybudować za 200k. I nie piszę tu o malowaniu, położeniu paneli, ale ciężkiej pracy z materiałami budowlanymi. Bez podstawowej choćby wiedzy budowlanej i zdolności manualnych domu nie da się zbudować z takim budżetem. No i taka budowa wymaga czasu lub dużej pomocy rodziny, bo samemu wszystko trwa długo.

----------


## מרכבה

> Bez podstawowej choćby wiedzy budowlanej i zdolności manualnych domu nie da się zbudować z takim budżetem. No i taka budowa wymaga czasu lub dużej pomocy rodziny, bo samemu wszystko trwa długo.


  Nie da się ... bo to zadanie tylko dla orłów albo dla idiotów ... co niby wszystko wiedzą ! potem opłakańskie efekty są.
Już na etapie wylewania fundamentów trzeba wiedzieć jak zrobić beton ... pierwsze złotówki ... a do tego trzeba już wiedzy ... nie wystarczy sypać cement lać wodę ...
Zbroić też trzeba potrafić .. gdzie jaki pręt dać... aby płyta balkonowa nie przydusiła takiego domorosłego budowlańca ...
Dach . ... a szczególnie zrobienie izolacji ciągłej ... 
Było by to realne jak by nie nacisk ... środowiska ... na budującego .. i ten biedak spręża się i macha ręką ... na takie pierdoły jak mostki termiczne ... 
cóż ekipa wcale lepsza być nie musi ... a przeważnie "lepsza" jest ... 
Nie wiem ? jaki jest nacisk i presja ... para budowlanego środowiska ... co wszystko wie ? 
W taką przeciętność ja wchodzę i  nie popieram ... bo te błędy będą się wlekły całe życie tych nieszczęsnych domowników ...
Jak chce taki budować sam .. to trzeba go na tą okoliczność przepytać ... czy ma z czym ruszyć ...
Bo jak potrafi tylko gwoździe wbijać ... to domu nie zbuduje ... a uczyć się na własnym domu szkoda.

----------


## DEZET

Beton to już raczej nikt (mało kto) robi w betoniarce do fundamentów. Gdybym miał u siebie robić w ten sposób od razu dałbym sobie na luz- szkoda zdrowia dla tych paru stówek.

----------


## dariawiejska

Myślę, że nieduży domeczek można już a te pieniądze zbudować :big lol:

----------


## Sławek...

> Jeśli postawisz go w większości sam i w standarcie typowym (czyli nie energooszczędnym), to tak. U mnie koszty robocizny zjadły większą częśc budżetu.
> 
> .


Elfir praca własna nie jest za darmo, przecież pracując u siebie na budowie nie pracujesz w tym czasie zarobkowo więc ten zarobek, który tracisz jest Twoim kosztem (zakładam pracę po te 8 godz dziennie a nie tylko w weekendy czy po pracy zarobkowej bo wtedy budowa ciągła by się latami)
Poza tym kolejnym kosztem jest długi czas budowy i wiążące się z tym dodatkowe koszty, np opłacanie czynszu w dotychczasowym mieszkaniu, wydatki ma paliwo przy codziennym pokonywaniu trasy mieszkanie-budowa, jakieś zwiększone odsetki od kredytu, sprzedaż mieszkania po niższej cenie po zbudowaniu domu (mieszkania akurat teraz relatywnie tanieją), koszty błędów, które wynikły z niewiedzy lub baku doświadczenia itp  
dopiero zsumowanie tych wszystkich kosztów + koszt zakupu materiałów da sumaryczny koszt budowy domu i wtedy często może się okazać, że jednak taniej było wziąć kogoś kto by ten dom wybudował a samemu zająć się innymi sprawami...

----------


## master102

Wszystko w teorii się da bo dla chcącego....., ale tak naprawdę mają rację przedmówcy, twoja praca jest również kosztem, to nie jest dom z belek na działce który ze szwagrem w tydzień postawisz.,  do tego potrzeba zdolności i wiedzy nie tylko z forum Muratora :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Elfir praca własna nie jest za darmo,


Osoba, która chce wybudowac się za 200 tyś musi dużo  pracować sama na budowie. I nie buduje domu przez 1 rok tylko kilka lat, z żona, rodzicem, teściem. Jak Netbet. 
Oczywiście, że wygodniej wziąć kogoś, tylko wówczas nie wybuduje się domu za 200 tyś. 
Proste.

----------


## an-bud

> Osoba, która chce wybudowac się za 200 tyś musi dużo  pracować sama na budowie. I nie buduje domu przez 1 rok tylko kilka lat, z żona, rodzicem, teściem. Jak Netbet. 
> Oczywiście, że wygodniej wziąć kogoś, tylko wówczas nie wybuduje się domu za 200 tyś. 
> Proste.


Powiem tak / raczej napiszę ..... g.... prawda  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

och, ja piszę o domu spelniającym współczesne standardy, a nie domku letniskowym z dykty o pow. mniejszej od mojego mieszkania w bloku.
Ale spoko, zbuduj i udowodnij. Ja chciałam zbudować za 200 tyś, wyszło powyżej tej kwoty - właśnie o wysokość wynagrodzenia majstrów.

----------


## Arturo72

> Powiem tak / raczej napiszę ..... g.... prawda


No niestety Elfir ma rację,sam robiłem po "taniosci" i nawet ja za robociznę ekip zewnętrznych za które płaciłem to:
SSO-38tys.zł
tynki wewn.170m2-3tys.zł
tynki zewn.160m2-2,5tys.zł
elektryka-3tys.zł
hydraulika-3tys.zł
wylewki-3tys.zł
taras+podjazd-3tys.zł
kafle+rózne montaże wykończeniówki 10tys.zł
Resztę sam z po kosztach z kumplami  :smile: 

Jak widzisz uzbierało się tego prawie 70tys.zł za samą "obcą" robociznę,nie licząc instalacji,które samodzielnie wykonałem,gdybym doliczył to to wyszłoby ponad 100tys.zł,także za pozostałe 100tys.zł niewiele byś zdziałał  :smile:

----------


## Sławek...

> Jak widzisz uzbierało się tego prawie 70tys.zł za samą "obcą" robociznę,


a za ile lat byś się wprowadził gdybyś nie wydał tych 70 tys tylko robił sam?

----------


## Elfir

za ok 5-6 lat. Nikt nie ukrywa, że budując samemu wybuduje się w ciągu jednego sezonu.

----------


## an-bud

> och, ja piszę o domu spelniającym współczesne standardy, a nie domku letniskowym z dykty o pow. mniejszej od mojego mieszkania w bloku.
> Ale spoko, zbuduj i udowodnij. Ja chciałam zbudować za 200 tyś, wyszło powyżej tej kwoty - właśnie o wysokość wynagrodzenia majstrów.


  O ile współczesnym standardem jest warunek posiadania betonu nad głową i powierzchni przekraczającej 80m2 to się mogę zgodzić :wink: 

Widziałem domki letniskowe przekraczające 500m2  :yes:

----------


## compi

No i co z tego? Ja widziałem przyczepę campingową przekraczającą budżet założony w domach z tego wątku. Masz lepszy pomysł niż własna praca na takiej budowie to napisz Elfir o co chodzi, bo chyba nie tylko ja nie rozumiem przekazu z Twoją "prawdą".

----------


## netbet

> Osoba, która chce wybudowac się za 200 tyś musi dużo  pracować sama na budowie. I nie buduje domu przez 1 rok tylko kilka lat, z żona, rodzicem, teściem. Jak Netbet. 
> 
> Proste.


osoba która chce zbudować dom za 2 stówy może to zrobić - uwierzcie mi.
... i nie zrobi tego w rok... zajmie jej to lata...
... natyra się jak wół...
... nauczy się BARDZO DUŻO ( lepiej przed budową a nie w trakcie - chyba że zarwie kilkadziesiąt nocek )
...no i ...

... nie może czytać takich jak an-bud .... bo wszytko szlag trafi. :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

... ja to nawet jestem zdania ze mały dom do 100m2 można machąć za 150 koła....

----------


## mest

Ja uważam, że wszystko się da zrobić tylko zależy to od wielu wypadkowych:czasu,pieniędzy, zdolności. Podziwiam ludzi którzy pracują i powoli sobie swój domek stawiają, ale też z niechęcią patrzę na tych co nie mają pojęcia i biorę się samemu i uczą się budowania na swoim własnym domu. Przecież to jest dom, miejsce w którym będą spały i bawiły się dzieci, przychodzili goście. Trzeba podejść do tematu poważnie. Nie każdy musi być murarzem, no ale u nas w kraju każdy zna się na wszystkim: jest trenerem,lekarzem, budowlańcem. Oczywiście patrząc z innej strony gdyby każdy miał pieniądze wziąłby sobie firmę i miał wszystko w d... a tak trzeba kombinować. Ja eksperymentować nie zamierzam, wiem co potrafię zrobić a czego nie i tego się trzymam. My już mamy kwotę około 170 tys i brakuje nam w środku tylko sufitów i kotła, ale materiały z najwyższej półki. Wiem, że spokojnie można byłoby wybudować taniej.

----------


## netbet

> Powiem tak / raczej napiszę ..... g.... prawda


... i jeszcze tak na marginiesie... 
reakcja powołała do życia "dział samorobów" ...ludzi którzy "lecą" sami z budowami.. coś jest chyba na rzeczy..

no i jak mniemam :

an- to pewnie od Andrzej
bud - bo pewnie zajmujesz się budowalanką na codzień

.. a ja:
net - bo więszość znalazłem z necie
bet - bo lubię betoni i jak zaczynałem byłem jak beton..

 :big grin:

----------


## zyggy

wSZYTSKO się da ale kilka lat ciężkiej pracy samemu

----------


## Sławek...

> za ok 5-6 lat. Nikt nie ukrywa, że budując samemu wybuduje się w ciągu jednego sezonu.


Elfir budowa domu przez 5-6 lat to finansowa porażka niestety...
wystarczy wzrost cen materiałów na poziomie kilku oczek rocznie i już tracisz to co wydałabyś na ekipy...
czy chcesz mi powiedzieć, że rzuciłabyś swoją pracę zawodową na 5-6 lat po to żeby oddać się w 100% budowie domu?

netbet ja tak jak inni podziwiam Cię za to co zrobiłeś, ale nie oszukujmy się - to nie jest droga dla każdego budującego...

----------


## miloszenko

Gdyby nie pracowac to maly prosty domek mozna przy pomocy znajomych rodziny machnac w pol roku.

Prosty dach zrobic z wiazarow, sciany i fundamenty z gotowych szalunkow, oplacic, wylewki, tynkarza, do ogrzewania rozlozyc kable, wentylacja ze 2 dni, wszedzie dac panele, w lazience plytki tylko w miejscach niezbednych i juz mamy urwane ze 70% czasu ktory przy typowym budowaniu trzeba poswiecic.

Samo glupie szalowanie wienca i nadprozy to sa roboty na ponad 2 tyg samemu plus murowanie z 3 miesiace (robiac po pracy), w innej technologii mozna cale kompletne mury zrobic w kilka dni...

A co do argumentu, iz kiedy nie pracuje a buduje to trace, to ja akurat nadgodzin nie mam, jestem na etacie, to jest tylko kwestia poswiecenia wolnego czasu (to ma swoja wartosc, ale niepoliczalna w wielu przypadkach).

----------


## DEZET

Od kilkuset już stron napisane czarno na białym- bez pracy własnej za 200k nie da się zamieszkać we własnym domu o pow. ok. 100m2.
An-bud można podziwiać za remont dworku, ale póki co teoretyzuje z tanią budową- deski z odzysku i "pomysł" , to jeszcze nie dom. Pojedyncza sztuka może wyjść  tanio, ale nie jako obiekt do powielenia. Przywołam inny wątek- Maćka Tyra - domów systemowych. Generalnie opór jest w zaakceptowaniu odmiennej i nowoczesnej technologii, mimo, że wychodziłaby stosunkowo tanio. Druga sprawa to WZ w gminach- wymogi spadzistych dachów itp.ograniczenia.

----------


## DEZET

Odbiegając trochę od tematu- ważne jednak dla budujących: http://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Chce...paign=dziennik

----------


## 12michal

> Odbiegając trochę od tematu- ważne jednak dla budujących: http://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Chce...paign=dziennik


Wydaje mi się, że w tym artykule jest błąd
"O zwrot VAT nie możemy się ubiegać, gdy powierzchnia nieruchomości przekroczy 75 m2 (w przypadku budowy) lub 100 m2 (rozbudowa), lub odpowiednio 85 i 110 m2 jeśli mamy trójkę dzieci."

We wszystkich innych źródłach podane jest, że z ulgi będą mogły korzystać osoby budujące dom do 100m2 pow użytkowej, a nie 75 jak podane jest w artykule.
Jeśli się mylę to niech mnie ktoś poprawi.

----------


## Elfir

> netbet ja tak jak inni podziwiam Cię za to co zrobiłeś, ale nie oszukujmy się - to nie jest droga dla każdego budującego...


A czy pułap 200 tyś to droga dla każdego budującgo?
Jak ktos nie chce budować nawet jako inwestor to kupuje szeregówkę od dewelopera za 290 tyś o pow. 80 m2 (najnowsza oferta z Borówca pod Poznaniem)

----------


## Sławek...

> A czy pułap 200 tyś to droga dla każdego budującgo?
> )


a o to musisz zapytać autora tego wątku, ja z 200 tys chyba bałbym się zaczynać budowę w obawie, że jej nie skończę i w efekcie nie będę miał ani 200 tys ani dachu nad głową...

----------


## Elfir

Sławek - z twoim podejściem ("niech wszystko robią ekipy"), masz podstawy.

----------


## Sławek...

wiesz co Elfir, 
po pierwsze to proponuję żeby od dziś ogrody robili sobie wszyscy sami, będzie taniej...
a po drugie to jestem realistą, zresztą nie rozumiem tego przytyku, czy Tobie udało się zbudować za 200 tys? chyba nie więc jesteś kolejnym dowodem na to, że mam rację i tyle

----------


## Elfir

Cóż, moje projekty 80% klientów realizuje sama  :big grin: 
Bo taniej...

Mnie nie udało się zbudować za 200 tyś z dwóch powodów:
-jakieś 60-70 tyś poszło na wykonawców
-zawyżyłam standardy jakościowe materiałów w porównaniu z kosztorysem
Gdybym budowała sama i przeciętnie jakościowo pewnie wyszłoby poniżej 200 tyś.
Ale, że mam dwie lewe ręce do takich prac, musiałam zapłacić wiecej.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Eeee tam, ja startuję z poziomu 170 tysięcy oszczędności i jedyne czego nie zrobię sam to fundamenty, zastanawiam się też nad wynajęciem firmy do poskładania szkieletu i obicia go OSB. Może jeszcze dach pokryje firma. Ale jeśli dogadam się ze szwagrem budującym szkielety w Norwegii to chyba będziemy działać samodzielnie. Wolę robić sam niż ma mi robić firma, która ma jakieś tam pojęcie o szkielecie a potem wszystko pokazywać palcem i jeszcze być wyśmiewanym, że chcę budować jak w książkach piszą. Już samo "targnięcie się" na szkielet na murowanym Podhalu zakrawa na samobójstwo.

----------


## an-bud

> ... i jeszcze tak na marginiesie... 
> reakcja powołała do życia "dział samorobów" ...ludzi którzy "lecą" sami z budowami.. coś jest chyba na rzeczy..
> 
> no i jak mniemam :
> 
> an- to pewnie od Andrzej
> bud - bo pewnie zajmujesz się budowalanką na codzień
> 
> .. a ja:
> ...


 :smile:  :smile:  Chodziło mi tylko o to że bez udziału pracy własnej z tradycyjnym podejściem do budowy można liczyć na 80... parę metrów kwadratowych.
Wyprostuję ... an- to pierwsze dwie litery mojego nazwiska....to drugie bud to nie "budowalanka" tylko raczej budowlanka  :wink:  mniej wlanka a bardziej budo.
Piszesz że do 100m2 możesz machnąć z udziałem pracy własnej dom za 150 tyś... udział własny daje duże możliwości oszczędzenia kasy. Ja do wartości pracy własnej dołożę ruszenie głową i prawie to samo wyjdzie za 50 tyś  :yes:

----------


## an-bud

> Od kilkuset już stron napisane czarno na białym- bez pracy własnej za 200k nie da się zamieszkać we własnym domu o pow. ok. 100m2.
> An-bud można podziwiać za remont dworku, ale póki co teoretyzuje z tanią budową- deski z odzysku i "pomysł" , to jeszcze nie dom. Pojedyncza sztuka może wyjść  tanio, ale nie jako obiekt do powielenia. Przywołam inny wątek- Maćka Tyra - domów systemowych. Generalnie opór jest w zaakceptowaniu odmiennej i nowoczesnej technologii, mimo, że wychodziłaby stosunkowo tanio. Druga sprawa to WZ w gminach- wymogi spadzistych dachów itp.ograniczenia.



Wiesz jak bardzo się mylisz? 
Deski z odzysku akurat były wtedy pod ręką.... a to żaden mój pomysł tylko technologia prawie zapomniana. Jak dla Ciebie stanowi majątek wydatek na 6m3 desek na całą konstrukcję ścian i dachu domu około 100m2 to nigdy tego nie zrozumiesz.
Zawsze pojedyncza sztuka wyjdzie drożej, dopiero seryjna produkcja obniży koszty.
Co ograniczają warunki zabudowy? Mogę mieć parterówkę z bardziej stromym dachem i też tylko z ociepleniem i instalacjami.... tylko wygodniej jest je złożyć a koszt może w porywach urośnie o 0,5m3 desek.

ps. dworek był moim największym życiowym błędem  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Wiesz jak bardzo się mylisz? 
> Deski z odzysku akurat były wtedy pod ręką.... a to żaden mój pomysł tylko technologia prawie zapomniana. Jak dla Ciebie stanowi majątek wydatek na 6m3 desek na całą konstrukcję ścian i dachu domu około 100m2 to nigdy tego nie zrozumiesz.
> Zawsze pojedyncza sztuka wyjdzie drożej, dopiero seryjna produkcja obniży koszty.
> Co ograniczają warunki zabudowy? Mogę mieć parterówkę z bardziej stromym dachem i też tylko z ociepleniem i instalacjami.... tylko wygodniej jest je złożyć a koszt może w porywach urośnie o 0,5m3 desek.
> 
> ps. dworek był moim największym życiowym błędem


No sorki- dom to nie tylko Twoje 6m3 desek :wink:  Liczyłeś, ile dokładnie będzie kosztować taki dom do zamieszkania? Ciekaw jestem, ilu by było chętnych żeby mieszkać w tym teoretycznie tanim domu. Piszemy tu nie o "fanaberiach", ale tradycyjnym domu. Nie było do tej pory chyba w tym wątku nikogo stawiającego szkieletora- dopiero teraz jest CodeSnipper (po 400stronach), bo to jednak droższa technologia, jeśli chcesz mieć dom na dłuugie lata. Może trzeba zmieniać nasze myślenie o domu "na wieki" i budować na 40lat, a dzieciaki niech po spaleniu starego zbudują nowy drewniany?
Skoro to jest takie genialne, czemu nikt tego nie robi?
Co do skośnych dachów chodziło mi w odniesieniu do projektów Maćka T - czyli bryła... hmmm wieloryb  :wink:  
Ja musiałem podnieść dach, bo padł tekst budowlańca z gminy: "co pan w baraku będzie mieszkał?" i po konsultacji z "urbanistą": nawiązanie do sąsiadującej zabudowy- efekt- dach podniesiony, bo nie chciałem się już "kopać z koniem".

----------


## מרכבה

> Może trzeba zmieniać nasze myślenie o domu "na wieki" i budować na 40lat,


 Może trzeba zobaczyć poddasze lub strych w domu .
jaka forma ? szkielet. Ile powstaje domów z poddaszem użytkowym ?  masa z 95% ! dach szkielet.

----------


## netbet

> Chodziło mi tylko o to że bez udziału pracy własnej z tradycyjnym podejściem do budowy można liczyć na 80... parę metrów kwadratowych.
> Wyprostuję ... an- to pierwsze dwie litery mojego nazwiska....to drugie bud to nie "budowalanka" tylko raczej budowlanka  mniej wlanka a bardziej budo.
> Piszesz że do 100m2 możesz machnąć z udziałem pracy własnej dom za 150 tyś... udział własny daje duże możliwości oszczędzenia kasy. Ja do wartości pracy własnej dołożę ruszenie głową i prawie to samo wyjdzie za 50 tyś


..za literówki.. "litrówki" przepraszam :big grin: 

czy ja dobrze czytam i rozumiem...
praca własna, własna głowa i w portfelu jakieś 50 koła - i mamy dom 100m2 do zamieszkania?

*an* - weź nie siej herezji... :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

> Ja do wartości pracy własnej dołożę ruszenie głową i prawie to samo wyjdzie za 50 tyś


  Czyli jak? 
Sam zaprojektujesz dom? chyba od tego trzeba by było zacząć. 
Nie widzę innej opcji aby osiągnąć 200 kzł trzeba postawić że wsio robi się samemu, okna drzwi też !

----------


## an-bud

> ..za literówki.. "litrówki" przepraszam
> 
> czy ja dobrze czytam i rozumiem...
> praca własna, własna głowa i w portfelu jakieś 50 koła - i mamy dom 100m2 do zamieszkania?
> 
> *an* - weź nie siej herezji...


Starałem się to wytłumaczyć w innym temacie ale rączki mi opadły.... dobrze rozumiesz  :smile: 
I do tego domek ten wyjdzie lepszy od domu pasywnego.... ale warunek aby zmieścić się w 50 koła... budować go jak Ty ... i... z moją głową  :big grin:

----------


## miloszenko

Un-bud, widzialem pare dziennikow gdzie tymi recami budowany szkieletowki, niestety nikt nie schodzil ponizej 1200-1300 m2 z wyjatkowo skromnym wykonczeniem.

Moze chociaz podaj koncepcje przegrod bedzie mozna cos ocenic.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja buduje dla siebie - mam 36 lat więc dom ma postać jakieś maks 60 lat (jak Bozia pozwoli pożyć). Potem niech się martwią dzieci. Ale:

nie mam zamiaru robić fuszerki a dom ma być zrobiony tak aby łatwo było w nim cokolwiek przestawić, dostawić czy wyburzyć. Szkielet nie bedzie droższy, tylko muszę się za to dobrze zabrać. Mam pracę pozwalającą mi na wyłączenie się na kilka miesięcy i zajęcie tylko budową więc mam łatwiej.

----------


## an-bud

> Un-bud, widzialem pare dziennikow gdzie tymi recami budowany szkieletowki, niestety nikt nie schodzil ponizej 1200-1300 m2 z wyjatkowo skromnym wykonczeniem.
> 
> Moze chociaz podaj koncepcje przegrod bedzie mozna cos ocenic.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jak to ciężko jest poszukać.... 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-dom&p=6002952

----------


## Sławek...

> Cóż, moje projekty 80% klientów realizuje sama 
> Bo taniej...


ale za projekt Ci płacą bo tego nie potrafią (do wkopania przysłowiowego krzaczka w ziemię nie potrzeba mieć doktoratu - sztuka wiedzieć gdzie wkopać  :wink:  




> Gdybym budowała sama i przeciętnie jakościowo pewnie wyszłoby poniżej 200 tyś.
> Ale, że mam dwie lewe ręce do takich prac, musiałam zapłacić wiecej.


czyli jesteś typowym statystycznym inwestorem
zapłaciłaś bo nie umiesz tak jak Tobie płacą Ci co nie umieją...

z tych powodów budowa domu ok 150 m2 za 200 tys to utopia albo wyzwanie dla nielicznych bo większość niestety jest taka jak Ty : nie umie budować, nie ma zdrowia, nie ma czasu, nie chce sobie brudzić rąk, itd, itp...

----------


## miloszenko

> Jak to ciężko jest poszukać.... 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-dom&p=6002952


Ale tam jest o "koncepcji", mozesz ew. do jakiegos konkretnego postu przekierowac zainteresowanych?

----------


## DEZET

> Wydaje mi się, że w tym artykule jest błąd
> "O zwrot VAT nie możemy się ubiegać, gdy powierzchnia nieruchomości przekroczy 75 m2 (w przypadku budowy) lub 100 m2 (rozbudowa), lub odpowiednio 85 i 110 m2 jeśli mamy trójkę dzieci."
> 
> We wszystkich innych źródłach podane jest, że z ulgi będą mogły korzystać osoby budujące dom do 100m2 pow użytkowej, a nie 75 jak podane jest w artykule.
> Jeśli się mylę to niech mnie ktoś poprawi.


75m dotyczy zakupu mieszkania, 100 budowy domu- tylko do tego metrażu będzie dopłata, za metry powyżej płacimy sami.

----------


## an-bud

> Ale tam jest o "koncepcji", mozesz ew. do jakiegos konkretnego postu przekierowac zainteresowanych?



Temat ma 11 stron.... na pierwszych czterech jest prawie wszystko.
Już na konstrukcji płyty fundamentowej można oszczędzić ponad połowę kosztów (stoi na niej lekki szkielet)
Na czwartej stronie opisałem ze zdjęciami mój daszek z kratownic..... mogłem jeszcze wyprostować gwoździe.... to by wyszedł za "darmo"  :cool:  Chciałem uświadomić że nie tylko robocizną można ciąć koszty, jest jeszcze dobrze dobrana konstrukcja, materiały z odzysku (też granulat na ocieplenie) forma, duże oszczędności daje też powierzchnia..... założyć można 150m2 obciąć połowę i w kilka sekund ma się połowę tańszy domek   :yes:  :big grin: 

Czy to podejście musi być dla każdego?  NIE, każdy ma wolny wybór..... ale zawsze można taniej... i zawsze można drożej.
Jest kilku chętnych na taki domek... 
Dla każdego pojęcie o domku jest inne, ale większość przywiązana jest do tradycji jak do wiary.... ja się odcinam od wiary i tradycji i może dzięki temu patrzę inaczej....
Zrobiłem ostatnio sobie "domek"..... wystarczający na moje potrzeby, prawie samowystarczalny.... całkowity koszt jego budowy  
zmieścił się w dziesięciu tysiącach złotych (z papierami) ....podatek roczny prawie pięćdziesiąt złotych  :wink:  

Może zrobię następny..... :wink:

----------


## Sławek...

> Zrobiłem ostatnio sobie "domek"..... wystarczający na moje potrzeby, prawie samowystarczalny.... całkowity koszt jego budowy


jak rozumiem jest to domek na kosiarkę w ogrodzie?
skoro już sypiesz jak z rękawa takimi rewelacjami to mógłbyś podać jakieś szczegóły tej konstrukcji?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Temat ma 11 stron.... na pierwszych czterech jest prawie wszystko.
> Już na konstrukcji płyty fundamentowej można oszczędzić ponad połowę kosztów (stoi na niej lekki szkielet)
> Na czwartej stronie opisałem ze zdjęciami mój daszek z kratownic..... mogłem jeszcze wyprostować gwoździe.... to by wyszedł za "darmo"  Chciałem uświadomić że nie tylko robocizną można ciąć koszty, jest jeszcze dobrze dobrana konstrukcja, materiały z odzysku (też granulat na ocieplenie) forma, duże oszczędności daje też powierzchnia..... założyć można 150m2 obciąć połowę i w kilka sekund ma się połowę tańszy domek  
> 
> Czy to podejście musi być dla każdego?  NIE, każdy ma wolny wybór..... ale zawsze można taniej... i zawsze można drożej.
> Jest kilku chętnych na taki domek... 
> Dla każdego pojęcie o domku jest inne, ale większość przywiązana jest do tradycji jak do wiary.... ja się odcinam od wiary i tradycji i może dzięki temu patrzę inaczej....
> Zrobiłem ostatnio sobie "domek"..... wystarczający na moje potrzeby, prawie samowystarczalny.... całkowity koszt jego budowy  
> zmieścił się w dziesięciu tysiącach złotych (z papierami) ....podatek roczny prawie pięćdziesiąt złotych  
> ...


Nie masz serca ale masz za to kurnik w ogrodzie. :cool: . *NAJLEPSZY DORADCA NA TYM FORUM!!!* do czegoś zobowiązuje więc sam z wielka ciekawością zobaczę to to i wyliczenie kosztów od dołu do góry tego kurniczka.Piszesz ,że zrobisz następny ale co kurnik???Człowieku wpędzisz ludzi w kompleksy albo za twoja sprawa zaczną budować lepianki.Kurcze fajnie się czyta ten watek a tu witaminy z latryny. Weź no opisz to by ludzie spać mogli spokojnie.

----------


## fenix2

> Temat ma 11 stron.... na pierwszych czterech jest prawie wszystko.
> Już na konstrukcji płyty fundamentowej można oszczędzić ponad połowę kosztów (stoi na niej lekki szkielet)
> Na czwartej stronie opisałem ze zdjęciami mój daszek z kratownic..... mogłem jeszcze wyprostować gwoździe.... to by wyszedł za "darmo"


Drewno tez miałeś za darmo bo pojechałeś do lasu i wyciąłeś to i owo?

----------


## an-bud

> Drewno tez miałeś za darmo bo pojechałeś do lasu i wyciąłeś to i owo?


Mam akurat kilka dni wolnego i mogę posiedzieć na necie..... 
Tak..... akurat przypadkiem deski były za darmo z odzysku....

----------


## an-bud

> Nie masz serca ale masz za to kurnik w ogrodzie.. *NAJLEPSZY DORADCA NA TYM FORUM!!!* do czegoś zobowiązuje więc sam z wielka ciekawością zobaczę to to i wyliczenie kosztów od dołu do góry tego kurniczka.Piszesz ,że zrobisz następny ale co kurnik???Człowieku wpędzisz ludzi w kompleksy albo za twoja sprawa zaczną budować lepianki.Kurcze fajnie się czyta ten watek a tu witaminy z latryny. Weź no opisz to by ludzie spać mogli spokojnie.


Można to i nazwać kurnikiem  :smile:  choć i kurniki bywają dużo większe (ponad 1000m2) więc kurnik może się obrazić  :wink: 
"domek" ten wynikł z potrzeby.... składania domków w terenie, jest on.... mobilny.... i mniejszy od pierwszego tego "typu"  i w pełni wyposażony... Ta prawie dycha to koszt od A do Z. Przykleję opis niżej....



> To może można jeszcze inaczej...... budujemy "domek" na naczepie od  tira i ciągniemy gdzie akurat mamy ochotę.... latem na mazury albo morze  a zimą w góry. Na naczepie wyjdzie kawalerka około 30m2.... sypialnia,  kuchnia, łazienka i "salon" i rozkładany taras.
> 
> Zrobiłem sobie 2 lata temu przyczepę kempingową.... troszkę mała w  porównaniu do tira, ale na inne zadania przeznaczona. Ma 12m2 i ..... ma  prawie wszystko co potrzebuję, jest prysznic, wc, pralka,, zmywarka,  lodówka, kuchenka z grillem i piekarnikiem, kuchenka  mikrofalowa,  lodówka, "pokój" dzienny ze stołem, "sypialnia", rekuperator, ogrzewanie  gazem lpg i elektryczne i najważniejsze jest całoroczna.... znaczy  ocieplona prawie jak normalny domek   Teraz "buduję" następną" troszkę mniejszą bo 8m2, będzie mniejsza o  sypialnię, reszta jw. ale dodatkowo zrobię baterię słoneczną do własnego  oświetlenia i ładowania laptopa..... może jeszcze klimatyzację założę  i wyglądać ma inaczej..... jak towarowa załadowana drewnem ściętym w  lesie 
> 
> Na pierwszą wydałem około 5 tyś, ta druga wyjdzie troszkę więcej..... aaaa  robocizna 100% własna.

----------


## an-bud

> jak rozumiem jest to domek na kosiarkę w ogrodzie?
> skoro już sypiesz jak z rękawa takimi rewelacjami to mógłbyś podać jakieś szczegóły tej konstrukcji?


Jest to prawie zwykły "kanadyjczyk" z tym że na kołach.
Ale zawsze może być gorzej.... ostatnio czytałem artykuł o bezdomnych w "Faktach i mitach" mieszkali w Warszawie w ... namiocie....
Sposób widzenia zmienia się wraz z punktem siedzenia....
Tak dla innego spojrzenia na otaczającą nas rzeczywistość.... http://www.faktyimity.pl/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=557 :tongue: rawie-kazde-stworzenie-pragnie-miec-kryjowke-jakas-norke-w-ktorej-bedzie-mu-cieplo-i-w-ktorej-czuc-sie-bedzie-na-tyle-bezpiecznie-by-spokojnie-spac

----------


## Sławek...

> Ta prawie dycha to koszt od A do Z. Przykleję opis niżej....


brawo...10 tys za 8m2 lekkiej szopy   :wink:  (czyli 1250 zł/m2)
w dodatku zrobione z darmowych desek i prostowanych gwoździ,  grzane prądem   :wink: 

może niech inwestorzy teraz przełożą to na swoje oczekiwane 150 m2 za 200 tys (czyli  1333 zł/m2) na fundamencie, ze stropem, z podłogówką, kanalizacją, kominem lub kominami, kilkoma łazienkami, instalacją elektryczną, alarmową itp, itd..)

----------


## lukasza

Witam,
robi mi się teraz kosztorys na biuro 95m2 budowane w systemie gospodarczym. Ja kupuję "grubsze" materiały i mam kilka ekip do prac. Sami zrobimy tylko elektrykę i sieć internetową, kładziemy kanały do reku (w parterówce to nie problem).
Bez problemu mieszczę się w 170 tys. I to z ogrodzeniem terenu ok 9 arów siatką plecioną bez podmurówki i jest szansa (bardzo duża, że w tej cenie będzie brama przesuwna 5mb z automatem, najprostsze wypełnienie). W tej cenie jest małe reku za 3500 zł - najprostsze i dużo styropianu i waty: izolacje ok 20 cm posadka, 25 cm ściany, 40 cm dach.
Zatem do 200 tys mamy jeszcze 30 tys zapasu. Czego brakuje u mnie w porównaniu do domu? Do pełnego wyposażenia (i większych) kuchni i łazienki. Dokładając 15 tys można mieć małą kuchnię i łazienkę wyposażoną.  W zasadzie cała reszta jak w domu. Może bym dołożył do tego 2 ścianki działowe i 1 parę drzwi wewnętrznych. Zostaje 15 tys. Ważne: ja bym je dał w dach. Bo u mnie planowany jest dach płaski, kryty papą a wszystko to zasłoni ogniomur. Także jak ktoś ma wymagany w PZP dach spadzisty to za 15 tys może starczy na drewno, cieślę i przykrycie tego blachodachówką. Ewentualnie bym się szarpnął z 2-3 tys na okno tarasowe, jakieś proste i nie duże. W cenie nie ma tarasu, ale to jak i garaż można dorobić z czasem.
Reasumując 100m2 za 200 tys jest jeszcze i u mnie realne. Wykończenie najtańsze.

----------


## מרכבה

http://pasivnydom.blog.cz/0910/cena widzę że potraficie tylko szydzić ! tu sobie Słowacy zbudowali dom jest czarno na białym co i jak !
tak że AN-BUD piesze dobrze.
jak mecie lewe łapy i liczycie na gotowe pomysły to trudno.
Kratownica jest najbardziej ekonomicznym rozwiązaniem, raz mają tu od razu dach ! 
A wy nadal bawcie się w swoje para murowane domy!  szkoda że poddasze na takim domu jest z drewna, i szkoda że wykonanie warstw takiego poddasza nie różni się wiele od ściany takiego domu ! po za blachą .
tu cena wyszła 34 keuro jak by nie było 130 kzł i patrzcie i podziwiajcie !

----------


## lukasza

> brawo...10 tys za 8m2 lekkiej szopy   (czyli 1250 zł/m2)
> w dodatku zrobione z darmowych desek i prostowanych gwoździ,  grzane prądem  
> 
> może niech inwestorzy teraz przełożą to na swoje oczekiwane 150 m2 za 200 tys (czyli  1333 zł/m2) na fundamencie, ze stropem, z podłogówką, kanalizacją, kominem lub kominami, kilkoma łazienkami, instalacją elektryczną, alarmową itp, itd..)


100m2 jak opisuję Ja jest możliwe.
Ale jak ktoś marzy o domu 150m2 czy nawet 130m2 za 200 tys to chyba zakładając, że robią całą rodziną dom za 0zł robocizny i pewnie jeszcze trochę materiałów z odzysku się przyda. Przy metrażu 120, 130m2 to już kasa idzie spora fundamenty (parterówka) lub strop w piętrówce. Pojawia się zazwyczaj 2ga łazienka, kuchnia nabiera metrażu a te pomieszczenia najdrożej wykończyć, przy piętrowce i 2giej łazience drożeje wentylacja, dach pewnie 2 lub 4 spadowy a nie tani płaski itp.

Ekonomi nie oszukacie, co powyżej 100m2, maks 110m2 możecie uzyskać tylko wkładem pracy własnej, ale aż 150m2 bym nie liczył.

----------


## lukasza

> http://pasivnydom.blog.cz/0910/cena widzę że potraficie tylko szydzić ! tu sobie Słowacy zbudowali dom jest czarno na białym co i jak !
> tak że AN-BUD piesze dobrze.
> jak mecie lewe łapy i liczycie na gotowe pomysły to trudno.
> Kratownica jest najbardziej ekonomicznym rozwiązaniem, raz mają tu od razu dach ! 
> A wy nadal bawcie się w swoje para murowane domy!  szkoda że poddasze na takim domu jest z drewna, i szkoda że wykonanie warstw takiego poddasza nie różni się wiele od ściany takiego domu ! po za blachą .
> tu cena wyszła 34 keuro jak by nie było 130 kzł i patrzcie i podziwiajcie !


ceny jak w Polsce w 2009 bo to ceny sprzed 4 lat, zaraz będą sprzed 5 lat!
Nie widzę większej różnicy. Może trochę taniej. Z tym, że ja słabo znam słowacki ale tam chyba dom jest w SSZ a tu ludzie piszą o domu wyposażony jakoś do zamieszkania z łazienką i kuchnia a nawet siatka ogrodzeniową.

Za cholerę znaleźć nie mogę ile to ma m2?

----------


## niktspecjalny

an-bud skorzystam ponieważ takiej personie wolno to dlaczego i ja nie mogę.Skoro nie potrafisz skracać linków na forum to ja tez nie muszę.
to jest kurnik 
http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=http://www.hodowle.eu/Photos/kurnik-z-woliera-dla-zielon.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.hodowle.eu/265_Wymagania_srodowiskowe.html&h=391&w=550&sz=47&  tbnid=-pKO3odxP7rNhM:&tbnh=90&tbnw=127&zoom=1&usg=__iLBQ5  bLXKUyUiSO_bH4ZRw3MyBg=&docid=xAYP24_kaw4uNM&sa=X&  ei=6RlhUu2ZCMjNtQbgi4F4&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAQ

a to jest ferma
http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=http://www.flowair.com/img/referencje/Sieroszewice_-_ferma_drobiu_045_net.JPG&imgrefurl=http://www.flowair.com/pl/sub/19,32,referencje.html&h=400&w=600&sz=200&tbnid=yyA  xbA1x99oB5M:&tbnh=90&tbnw=135&zoom=1&usg=___9BYXmI  rCBsNrABhCqhITGN3LZk=&docid=tuvWmf3NlgUKuM&sa=X&ei  =kRphUuDRDIHStQaHo4D4DQ&ved=0CDUQ9QEwAA

Prostujesz gwoździe,robisz kurniki na tirach,wciskasz ludziom kit a wątek jest zgoła zupełnie o czym innym.Rozmiary mylisz,ja to bym ci ten opis zabrał nad awatarem.

----------


## Sławek...

> 100m2 jak opisuję Ja jest możliwe.
> .


czyli konkluzja tych kilku tys wątków jest taka:
owszem, jest sens marzyć o wybudowaniu domu za 200 tys, ale:
1. Musimy już mieć działkę.
2. Dom nie może przekraczać 100 m2 powierzchni.
3. Zakładamy najtańsze materiały i rozwiązania technologiczne z możliwych.
4. Budujemy ten dom sami lub z darmową pomocą rodziny/znajomych.

----------


## מרכבה

> Za cholerę znaleźć nie mogę ile to ma m2?


 już http://pasivnydom.blog.cz/0904/pohlady



> 5. Nobasil do našej konštrukcie nacpeme v pohode.
> 
> RE: Pro cenu je dulezity i cas prace. Jedno podlazi domu 9 x 8 m foukame max. 5 hodin. Cena prace ma totiz obrovskou cenu - proto firmy prechazi na TEMPELAN
> 
> Zdravim

----------


## מרכבה

> 1. Musimy już mieć działkę.


 oczywiście że tak, kupno nawet małej działki, pod dużym miastem pewnie by tą kwotę wypełniło.



> 2. Dom nie może przekraczać 100 m2 powierzchni.


 zbyt sztywne podejście, jak sobie przywalisz dach wielospadowy.
Zrobisz masę wykuszy lukarn itp bo może braknąć na 100m^2 ... a prosty dom może być nawet pod 200 m^2  oczywiście przypuszczenie, bo zależy to od wielu czynników.



> 3. Zakładamy najtańsze materiały i rozwiązania technologiczne z możliwych.


 Pierwsze projektujemy sobie sami  :big grin:  
w tedy mam kontrolę nad tym, inaczej zastosowanie pewnych materiałów będzie się jawić bez sensowne.
Liczyłem koszt  swojego domu, zamykał się w 200 kzł ... stan bez meblowy, cała reszta gotowa. w tym 63 kzł stanowił materiał izolacyjny.
Nie jakiś badziew tylko EPS grafitowy i XPS ... na 50cm izolacji pod płytę fu ... ściany 70cm dach 85cm .
Sama płyta fu ... liczyła sobie koło 60kzł ... sporo zjadała też konstrukcja ... kratownicowa z masywnymi kratami i łączonymi na blachy węzłowe.
W tym jeszcze dwa garaże...  :big grin:  po powierzchnia rzutu 116m^2 razy 3 kondygnacje  :big grin:  
Okna większość fix ... cena 400 zł m^2 ... fixy swoje oprawione w xps,a .
Dach blacha TC ... tytanowo cynkowa ... tak że 150 m^2 * 70 zł ... = 10500 kzł .. doliczyć jakieś jeszcze z 5kłz na odpad .
Instalacje ? ... pompa ciepła PPC .. jakieś 15kzł ... wsio ... ponieważ kuchnia i łazienka potrzebują połączenia rurkami ...
bodaj pex ... za 2zł  :big grin:  długości ile ? całe max 4m ... 
gdzieś zostawało mi jeszcze z tego ... 60 kzł na wykończenie  :smile:   a zamykało się kwotą 197 kzł ! bez mebli i dywanów  :big tongue: 

Teraz zmiany, nastąpiły materiał izolacyjny ... bliski zero kzł ... konstrukcja przez pół tańsza ... wykończeniówka bez zmian.
bez pyty fu... inna konstrukcja lepsza itp ...  taniej ...

Pamiętajmy jedne drzwi dobre to zje z 5kzł .. wniosek ... zrób se sam  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> oczywiście że tak, kupno nawet małej działki, pod dużym miastem pewnie by tą kwotę wypełniło.
>  zbyt sztywne podejście, jak sobie przywalisz dach wielospadowy.
> Zrobisz masę wykuszy lukarn itp bo może braknąć na 100m^2 ... a prosty dom może być nawet pod 200 m^2  oczywiście przypuszczenie, bo zależy to od wielu czynników.
>  Pierwsze projektujemy sobie sami  
> w tedy mam kontrolę nad tym, inaczej zastosowanie pewnych materiałów będzie się jawić bez sensowne.
> Liczyłem koszt  swojego domu, zamykał się w 200 kzł ... stan bez meblowy, cała reszta gotowa. w tym 63 kzł stanowił materiał izolacyjny.
> Nie jakiś badziew tylko EPS grafitowy i XPS ... na 50cm izolacji pod płytę fu ... ściany 70cm dach 85cm .
> Sama płyta fu ... liczyła sobie koło 60kzł ... sporo zjadała też konstrukcja ... kratownicowa z masywnymi kratami i łączonymi na blachy węzłowe.
> W tym jeszcze dwa garaże...  po powierzchnia rzutu 116m^2 razy 3 kondygnacje  
> ...


Przepraszam ale spytam .Skąd ty spadłeś z tymi opisami???.Weź no sie ogarnij i pisz jakoś składnie bo jak na razie to zgrywasz jakiegoś funkiel -nówka- nieśmiganego. Czy jest tu ktoś myślący inaczej ,ktoś kto rozszyfruje mi o co temu jegomościowi chodzi???Jeden buduje klocki tirowe a drugi jakimś niezrozumiałym szyfrem nadaje. Co to jest ???

----------


## מרכבה

cóż taki styl panie nikt specjalny  :smile:  i nie bądź taki złośliwy bo cie pod czołga wezmę  :wink:

----------


## an-bud

> brawo...10 tys za 8m2 lekkiej szopy   (czyli 1250 zł/m2)
> w dodatku zrobione z darmowych desek i prostowanych gwoździ,  grzane prądem  
> 
> może niech inwestorzy teraz przełożą to na swoje oczekiwane 150 m2 za 200 tys (czyli  1333 zł/m2) na fundamencie, ze stropem, z podłogówką, kanalizacją, kominem lub kominami, kilkoma łazienkami, instalacją elektryczną, alarmową itp, itd..)


Zależy jak liczyć? Połowę tego wyszła klima i baterie słoneczne i w tym jest pełne wyposażenie (reku, wc, itd.) i umeblowanie :wink:  i to jest typowy "kanadyjczyk"  ocieplony lepiej od typowego domu.

ps. o gwoździach pisałem tylko że też można jak się komuś chce.... dla jaj

----------


## an-bud

> Prostujesz gwoździe,robisz kurniki na tirach,wciskasz ludziom kit a wątek jest zgoła zupełnie o czym innym.Rozmiary mylisz,ja to bym ci ten opis zabrał nad awatarem.


Widzisz.... umiejętność zrozumienia tekstu pisanego się kłania  :smile:  
Napisałem tylko że można.... aby było taniej. Ja też mogę sobie jaja robić jak Ty  :wink: 

Opis nad awatarem chętnie oddam w dobre ręce, bo ciąży okropnie....
 ciężko jest udowodnić że białe jest białe a czarne jest czarne  :wink: 

ps. ostatnio widziałem przyczepkę za prawie 200 koła ( dwieście tysięcy złotych... dla jasności i zrozumienia  :wink: )

----------


## Elfir

> czyli konkluzja tych kilku tys wątków jest taka:


Dokładnie. I nikt nie pisze, że jest inaczej.
Dodałabym punkt - dom o bardzo prostej konstrukcji, bez ozdobników architektonicznej (stodoła/klocek)

----------


## niktspecjalny

> cóż taki styl panie nikt specjalny  i nie bądź taki złośliwy bo cie pod czołga wezmę


W historii widzę tez masz luki a i czołgi mi nie straszne ,które mogły i tobie zrobić kiedyś koło du.......y...pamiętaj i o tym gdy przywołujesz je ................ ale cóż takie jest życie. :yes:  :yes:  :yes: .

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Widzisz.... umiejętność zrozumienia tekstu pisanego się kłania  
> Napisałem tylko że można.... aby było taniej. Ja też mogę sobie jaja robić jak Ty 
> 
> Opis nad awatarem chętnie oddam w dobre ręce, bo ciąży okropnie....
>  ciężko jest udowodnić że białe jest białe a czarne jest czarne 
> 
> ps. ostatnio widziałem przyczepkę za prawie 200 koła ( dwieście tysięcy złotych... dla jasności i zrozumienia )


Obrona ale nie skuteczna.W topiku pod zwiewnym tytułem stoi :Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć? A ty piszesz w obronie ,że można.Co można???Jeżeli robisz sobie jaja to szacun.........nie było tematu.

----------


## lukasza

> czyli konkluzja tych kilku tys wątków jest taka:
> owszem, jest sens marzyć o wybudowaniu domu za 200 tys, ale:
> 1. Musimy już mieć działkę.
> 2. Dom nie może przekraczać 100 m2 powierzchni.
> 3. Zakładamy najtańsze materiały i rozwiązania technologiczne z możliwych.
> 4. Budujemy ten dom sami lub z darmową pomocą rodziny/znajomych.


Nie do końca. Ja opisałem mój kosztorys i mam tez praktykę w realu  w tej wycenie 95m2 biura za 170 tys. Zakładałem tam najtańsze materiałach do wykończenia w środku, tani tynk, tanie ogrodzenie i bramę. Tani tez, ale ciepły będzie dach - u mnie i w wielu parterowkach to żaden problem, taka zaleta dachu płaskiego ze łatwiej go wykonać i przykryć. Na "oko" będzie to tanie. Ale już materiały konstrukcyjne, izolacje itp są przyzwoite. Bo okna mam w cenie 3 szyby U 0,7. Izolacja 20/30/40 i prosty rekuperator - to do dziś jest 50% ponad normę w realu (tylko na FM możne się wydawać ze wszyscy tak izolują).  Co do budowy to tez wszystko mam metoda gospodarcza czyli ja praktycznie nic NIE robię tylko osobne ekipy z łapanki a ja muszę im robotę "zorganizować" sam i materiały kupić bo taniej. 

Także punkt 4 nie był u mnie brany pod uwagę-robią inni.
Zaś punkt 3 odnosi się do wykończenia zaś SSZ robię przyzwoicie.

----------


## an-bud

> Obrona ale nie skuteczna.W topiku pod zwiewnym tytułem stoi :Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć? A ty piszesz w obronie ,że można.Co można???Jeżeli robisz sobie jaja to szacun.........nie było tematu.


Tylko po co to pytanie?  "Co można???" .... aby zdać zdać test na przyjęcie do PiS-u i od razu dostać się do zespołu antka maciarewicza? :wink: 


a można..... dla jaj  :smile:  


> Prostujesz gwoździe,robisz kurniki na tirach



Egzamin zdałeś celująco  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tylko po co to pytanie?  "Co można???" .... aby zdać zdać test na przyjęcie do PiS-u i od razu dostać się do zespołu antka maciarewicza?
> 
> 
> a można..... dla jaj  
> 
> 
> Egzamin zdałeś celująco


Trzeba było tak od razu.Jaja sobie robisz a jak można to po całości.Nie jesteś już ekspertem. Poproś admina by ci napis zdjął. Powtórzę jeszcze raz............
topik jest : *Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć?* A słowako -czech nic nie zmieni.Tu chodzi o dom ,o chałupę ,a nie kurnik.
Ludzie mają swoje marzenia ....ja kuźwa też miałem i się ziściły.Mieszkam i dom za 200 tyś...DOM w którym można żyć i mieć zagwarantowaną przyszłość dla siebie i rodziny to dom ...........DOM.rozumiesz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Prawda jest okrutna i wypisywanie ,że sami go sobie postawimy pokrętnie omijają c to czego nie powinniśmy to............zamieszkajmy w bloku. Poniał.

----------


## HenoK

> Trzeba było tak od razu.Jaja sobie robisz a jak można to po całości.Nie jesteś już ekspertem. Poproś admina by ci napis zdjął. Powtórzę jeszcze raz............
> topik jest : *Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć?* A słowako -czech nic nie zmieni.Tu chodzi o dom ,o chałupę ,a nie kurnik.
> Ludzie mają swoje marzenia ....ja kuźwa też miałem i się ziściły.Mieszkam i dom za 200 tyś...DOM w którym można żyć i mieć zagwarantowaną przyszłość dla siebie i rodziny to dom ...........DOM.rozumiesz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Prawda jest okrutna i wypisywanie ,że sami go sobie postawimy pokrętnie omijają c to czego nie powinniśmy to............zamieszkajmy w bloku. Poniał.


Może najpierw napisz, co o tym sądzisz : 



> To sobie jeszcze poczekasz.., czyżby inwestor był mistrzem w rozpoczynaniu i nie kończeniu?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Może najpierw napisz, co o tym sądzisz :


Pytasz jak kolejny ekspert???...............To i tobie ma przypomnieć o czym jest topik..???Odpowiadając całym zdaniem bo widzę ,że włączasz się do rozmowy nie czytając tego co w tym wątku już pisałem.DOM........post nambr łan



> *Witam! Czy waszym zdaniem mozna wybudowac dom nie przekraczajac 200 tysiecy zl? Oczywiscie plus ziemia. Czy tanszy jest dom z uzytkowym poddaszem, czy parterowy? Pozdrawiam*.


Pisał o tym w 2006 roku.Kuźwa wybudujesz za 200 tysiaków mi dom 120 metrowy???To dawaj do córki już dzwoniłem. Łyknęła cię i chce namiary kasę 200 tyś ma to jej wybuduj by sobie zamieszkała ale zamieszkała a nie patrzył się na to co jej wybudowałeś w szkielecie.

----------


## HenoK

> Pytasz jak kolejny ekspert???...............


Odpowiedziałem tutaj : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post6180209

----------


## CodeSnipper

@an-bud podał przykład a @niktspecjalny przyczepił się do szczegółów. Dajcie sobie na luz ludziska.

----------


## מרכבה

> @an-bud podał przykład a @niktspecjalny przyczepił się do szczegółów. Dajcie sobie na luz ludziska.


 no to niech wniesie coś konstruktywnego do dyskusji.

----------


## DEZET

niktspecjalny- oczekujesz, że jak ktoś twierdzi, że da się za 200k wybudować dom 100-120m2 ,to Tobie też wybuduje? Ja buduję dla siebie, wkładu swojej pracy nie liczę, a gdybym musiał to sporo by się już do tej pory uzbierało. Swoją drogą jak liczyć: 10 jak dla pomagiera czy 20zeta jak dla majstra, czy sumować, bo robię za obu?  :wink:  Twierdzę, że można się w 200k zmieścić nawet za taki dom jak mój... z garażem, ale w standardzie marketowym, no może ciut powyżej. Ale praca WŁASNA jest najważniejsza!

----------


## fenix2

Dlaczego zbanowali nam* Niktaspecjalnego* ??  :Confused:

----------


## DEZET

Gdzie, co ?

----------


## מרכבה

> niktspecjalny  niktspecjalny jest teraz aktywny
> Banned


 jak mówiłem "panu" liwko nie jedz i nie handluj grzybkami na cieniutkiej nóżce co nie słuchał, dostał bana za trollowanie.
i tak samo zacny kolega, pluł jadem bez merytorycznej krytyki, tylko tak bo tak ... to ma.




> . Ale praca WŁASNA jest najważniejsza!


 DEZET to powinno być powtarzane jak amen w pacierzu. 
Bez pracy własnej nie da się wybudować dobrego czegoś w 200 kzł. Przestroga dla budujących, potrzeba do tego wiedzy i odporności na sugestie pewnych speców. Ponieważ żyją sobie jeszcze w epoce domów bez izolacji, bez wentylacji mechanicznej.
I ciężko im się przestawić na inne tory, stąd dobra inwestycja może być blokowana.

Podałem link do bloga gdzie Słowacy zbudowali dom pasywny daleko poza 120 m^2  i kosztowało ich to 34 keuro.
Praca własna i technologia przyśpieszająca prace, właśnie dom zbudowali na kratownicy drewnianej, wypełnienie wełną mineralną.
Nie ma cieplejszego rozwiązania, chyba że moje ... ale sza  :smile: 
Ile trwa czekanie na związanie betonu ? ja czekał bym 2 tygodnie min.  W tym czasie szieletora lecimy aż miło.
Trzeba sobie uświadomić, że 95% domów ma szkieletora  w postaci więźby dachowej i użytkowe poddasze.
Czym to się różni od szkieletu ? chyba tylko postrzeganiem, przez inwestora.
Czuję się dobrze ponieważ mam dom murowany, przykryty dachem.
Baco ... ale dach masz szkielet!

----------


## Elfir

Weekend wolnego od forum dla niktspecjalnego za wyjątkowo napastliwy, obraźliwy wpis. I nie było to słowo "troll"

----------


## DEZET

Pewnie go poniosło, bo się budowa nie udała  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET to powinno być powtarzane jak amen w pacierzu. 
> Bez pracy własnej nie da się wybudować dobrego czegoś w 200 kzł. Przestroga dla budujących, potrzeba do tego wiedzy i odporności na sugestie pewnych speców. Ponieważ żyją sobie jeszcze w epoce domów bez izolacji, bez wentylacji mechanicznej.
> I ciężko im się przestawić na inne tory, stąd dobra inwestycja może być blokowana.
> 
> Podałem link do bloga gdzie Słowacy zbudowali dom pasywny daleko poza 120 m^2  i kosztowało ich to 34 keuro.
> Praca własna i technologia przyśpieszająca prace, właśnie dom zbudowali na kratownicy drewnianej, wypełnienie wełną mineralną.
> Nie ma cieplejszego rozwiązania, chyba że moje ... ale sza 
> Ile trwa czekanie na związanie betonu ? ja czekał bym 2 tygodnie min.  W tym czasie szieletora lecimy aż miło.
> Trzeba sobie uświadomić, że 95% domów ma szkieletora  w postaci więźby dachowej i użytkowe poddasze.
> ...


Tu masz rację- mury i szkielet na górze- ja mam nawet typowy wiązar szkieletorowy... bo chciałem  :wink: 
Z tą wentylacją mechaniczną, to niezupełnie się zgodzę. Dobra inwestycja, czyli wyliczona, to póki co dość droga sprawa i nie bardzo się mieści w założeniach (200k). Nie byłbym skory zakładać urządzenie, które ze względu na swoje parametry będzie śmigać na max lub będzie jako atrapa, byle  do odbioru, potem wyłączona bo za dużo prądu żre. 
Natomiast ocieplenie robimy raz i trzeba zrobić porządnie, czyli grubiej niż 12cm "bo Panie tyle starczy"- Dziś starczy, jutro zbraknie, a złotówki na ogrzewanie lecą.

----------


## an-bud

> Nie ma cieplejszego rozwiązania, chyba że moje ... ale sza


Umrę z ciekawości  :sad:

----------


## an-bud

> Tu masz rację- mury i szkielet na górze- ja mam nawet typowy wiązar szkieletorowy... bo chciałem 
> Z tą wentylacją mechaniczną, to niezupełnie się zgodzę. Dobra inwestycja, czyli wyliczona, to póki co dość droga sprawa i nie bardzo się mieści w założeniach (200k). Nie byłbym skory zakładać urządzenie, które ze względu na swoje parametry będzie śmigać na max lub będzie jako atrapa, byle  do odbioru, potem wyłączona bo za dużo prądu żre. 
> Natomiast ocieplenie robimy raz i trzeba zrobić porządnie, czyli grubiej niż 12cm "bo Panie tyle starczy"- Dziś starczy, jutro zbraknie, a złotówki na ogrzewanie lecą.


Masz wiązar "normalny"  :wink:  Z wentylacji byś musiał się też dokształcić.... do domu 100m2 wystarczająca wentylacja z reku.... materiał w porywach dwa tysiące złotych + kilka godzin pracy.... strasznie dużo? Bez reku dom nie spełni warunków domu energooszczędnego  :sad:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja na dzień dobry z pomyusłem kanadyjki na murowanym Podhalu zostałem praktycznie zabity tzw. "rzeczową argumentacja przy pomocy mundrości ludowych" (o 12cm styro na pustaku pianowym też było). Im więcej wiem i opowiadam, tym mniej ludzie się śmieją. Przestali nawet dziwnie reagować jak mówię, że nie będe miał kotłowni tylko po grzejniczku na prund w każdym pokoju. 30cm wełny w ścianie też już przestało ich dziwić jak podałem porównanie z U ściany "tradycyjnie góralskiej" czyli pustak szary "pianiok" plus 10cm styro.

----------


## an-bud

Znam troszkę realia naszego budownictwa  :wink:  Większość budowlańców jest z łapanki z wykształceniem zupełnie innym od budowlanego (przeszło 90%) a ci z wykształceniem zbliżonym do budowlanki zatrzymali się na szkolnym poziomie, do tego większość to moczymordy i naciągacze  :sad:  wkurzeni są na oczytanych w muratorze klientów itd. Więc trudno się dziwić że dużo ludzi bierze się za samodzielną budowę, ciut wiedzy i robią najważniejsze dokładnie..... może wolniej ale dokładniej bo dla siebie.

----------


## _artur_

może twoi pracownicy to moczymordy i naciągacze... ci którzy u mnie robili na pewno się nie kwalifikują do tej definicji..

----------


## מרכבה

Dobra ekipa, się ceni. 
Miałem przez chwilę nieprzyjemność otrzeć się o gogusia co winien świecić przykładem, ponieważ "projektował" 
było nie zadawać pytań, brak totalny zastanowienia się nad tym co się robi. Nie myśleć ... ot mentalność jednego "inż" 
to co dopiero "ekipa" 


> ci którzy u mnie robili na pewno się nie kwalifikują do tej definicji..


 Twoje szczęście.
Zakładam się że większość ekip robi beton czysto przypadkowo. 

Dokładnie tak jak to robią sprzedawcy betonu towarowego, do gruchy trafił beton C20/25. Przyszło na budowie wylać z "gruchy" zrobił się ledwo 
C16/20. Bo chłoptaś z auta ... dolał ot tak sobie wody!  Kara chłosty się należy za przygotowanie betonu, w sposób improwizowany !
Właśnie przez dolewanie sobie wody jak pasuje !

Zbrojenie, niech ekipa pokarze zdjęcie jak schody zbroją, od razu będzie widać czy wiedzą. Przeważnie pręty zbrojenia głównego leżą sobie ot tak.
Na deskowaniu, powinny wychodzić na górę płyty, nie na dół(czyli leżeć na deskowaniu).
Skromny przykład.
Sprzedałem patent na wstawianie szyb/ oprawianie szyb w XPS'a nie dość że tanie to jeszcze mega ciepłe.
Właśnie na takie rozwiązania trzeba patrzeć, to zbija koszty bez utraty jakości.

Akurat ja stawiam na izolację z kostki słomy, czyli będę miał lepiankę. Choć to zakryję elewacją z drewna np .
Glina ma być ogniochronem. linka macie w stopce jak robi się to w Austrii. Jeden dom otrzymał z PHI certyfikat.
da się ? da. Wygląda jak murowany.

Osobiście lubię się smakować detalami, lubię prostą, a dokładną linię.

----------


## an-bud

> może twoi pracownicy to moczymordy i naciągacze... ci którzy u mnie robili na pewno się nie kwalifikują do tej definicji..


Bywają zawsze wyjątki  :wink: ..... jestem w budowlance przeszło ..... trzydzieści parę lat  :wink:

----------


## namira

Zgadza się,są fachowcy którzy prowadzą działalność gosp. i sami pracują na swoją opinię i na nich trzeba czekać,oni się cenią,ale za dobrze wykonaną pracę należy się odpowiednia zapłata,nie chcesz płacić,rób sam,znajdziesz tanich,też twoje ryzyko i narzekania,ze moczymordy i partacze.
Przejeżdżam codziennie obok domu,który inwestor buduje sam,budowa trwa już trzy lata,jest położona więżba,do  położenia dachówki gość wziął fachowców których dobrze znam - najpierw nie mogli się porozumieć co do ceny,jak już się dogadali okazało się,że cała więżba jest polożona krzywo i do poprawki,a na dach dachówka betonowa z rozbiórki,cóż inwestor się starał,robi przecież dla siebie,a wyszło jak wyszło,tanio -drogo,to są pojęcia względne,ma być dobrze i mam takie wrażenie,że często budujący samodzielnie to sknerusy,którym wszystko jest za drogie,a jest takie powiedzenie "chytry traci dwa razy'',ale i tutaj jak od każdej reguły są wyjątki.Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących samodzielnie i robiących to naprawdę dobrze i fachowo.

----------


## DEZET

> Masz wiązar "normalny"  Z wentylacji byś musiał się też dokształcić.... do domu 100m2 wystarczająca wentylacja z reku.... materiał w porywach dwa tysiące złotych + kilka godzin pracy.... strasznie dużo? Bez reku dom nie spełni warunków domu energooszczędnego


Może pokaż, czym się różni mój "normalny" wiązar, od tego do szkieletora. 
O wentylacji nie muszę się dokształcać, nie mam takiej potrzeby, ale skoro uważasz, że reku, pewnie Luna 200 za 1300zeta wystarczy do domu
o kubaturze 500m3 (bo nie musi chodzić na max wymianie), to nie mamy o czym mówić. Wentylację też się liczy, podobnie jak podłogówkę, pewnie to wiesz, mając za sobą 30-letnie bycie w budowlance..

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Bywają zawsze wyjątki ..... jestem w budowlance przeszło ..... trzydzieści parę lat


Ale domu za 200 tyś mojej córce nie wybudujesz,

----------


## specjalnynikt

> niktspecjalny- oczekujesz, że jak ktoś twierdzi, że da się za 200k wybudować dom 100-120m2 ,to Tobie też wybuduje? Ja buduję dla siebie, wkładu swojej pracy nie liczę, a gdybym musiał to sporo by się już do tej pory uzbierało. Swoją drogą jak liczyć: 10 jak dla pomagiera czy 20zeta jak dla majstra, czy sumować, bo robię za obu?  Twierdzę, że można się w 200k zmieścić nawet za taki dom jak mój... z garażem, ale w standardzie marketowym, no może ciut powyżej. Ale praca WŁASNA jest najważniejsza!


Jaki dom???Powiem i tobie............Mam 200 tyś ...dodam mam także działkę ,którą dostałem od teściowej w prezencie.DOMU w którym godnie będę chciał żyć nie wybuduję za tą kasę.Nawet mając wujka Kazika ,który za darmo postawi mi szkielet.....wujka Edka ,który zrobi mi dach ..........okna załatwi mi ciocia Ela za 100 zyla za szt...........*POWTARZAM WAM GODNIE*.Domu za 200 tyś nie wybudujecie.Jest to nie realne.Wiem bo mam swój domek w którym żyję właśnie godnie......mam to co w domu być powinno.............w domku być powinno. Budując chałupę trzeba wiedzieć czemu ona w przyszłości ma służyć. Zrozumcie to wreszcie.

----------


## Malcolm

> Ale domu za 200 tyś mojej córce nie wybudujesz,


Potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem? Jest wyraźnie napisane, że dom ok 100m2 da się wybudować za 200 000zł ale potrzeba spełnić kilka warunków. Jednym z nich jest duży wkład pracy własnej. Więc nie rozumiem dlaczego ktoś miałby budować dom twojej córce za tą kwotę...

----------


## Malcolm

> *POWTARZAM WAM GODNIE*.


Co dla ciebie oznacza godnie?

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Co dla ciebie oznacza godnie?


Pełen poczucia własnej wartości, wyrażający to poczucie.Mam w domku czuć ,że jestem w nim spełniony. :yes: Tak trudno to zrozumieć i za poglądy inne niż ...........................mam mieć bana.Okrutne.

----------


## imrahil

tzn. ma dobrze wyglądać przed sąsiadami i znajomymi? dom ma Ci poprawić poczucie własnej wartości?

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem? Jest wyraźnie napisane, że dom ok 100m2 da się wybudować za 200 000zł ale potrzeba spełnić kilka warunków. Jednym z nich jest duży wkład pracy własnej. Więc nie rozumiem dlaczego ktoś miałby budować dom twojej córce za tą kwotę...


Boldem wypisałem by każdy wchodzący tu miał świadomość ,że ten co założył topik zapytał:
 Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć? ROZUMIESZ

----------


## compi

> Znam troszkę realia naszego budownictwa  Większość budowlańców jest z łapanki z wykształceniem zupełnie innym od budowlanego (przeszło 90%) a ci z wykształceniem zbliżonym do budowlanki zatrzymali się na szkolnym poziomie, do tego większość to moczymordy i naciągacze  wkurzeni są na oczytanych w muratorze klientów itd. Więc trudno się dziwić że dużo ludzi bierze się za samodzielną budowę, ciut wiedzy i robią najważniejsze dokładnie..... może wolniej ale dokładniej bo dla siebie.


Wykształcony, doświadczony i przede wszystkim uczciwy rzemiecha do tego wątku jako zatrudniony wykonawca również się nie nadaje. Zawsze będzie droższy od wymienionych wyżej. Jeśli inwestor nie ogarnie tematu i za niego się weźmie, to skutki finansowe będą też opłakane. Na budowę tak taniego domu musi się decydować osoba mądra. Przeciętniakowi po prostu się nie uda.

----------


## specjalnynikt

> tzn. ma dobrze wyglądać przed sąsiadami i znajomymi? dom ma Ci poprawić poczucie własnej wartości?


Ten domek to część mojego życia...............nie na pokaz.............w domku mam czuć życie............jeśli wybudujesz go wbrew temu ,będziesz płakać cały czas czego tu na FM nikt nie pisze.Bo to jest ludzkie,,,,,,,,takie normalne. :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## imrahil

> Ten domek to część mojego życia...............nie na pokaz.............w domku mam czuć życie............jeśli wybudujesz go wbrew temu ,będziesz płakać cały czas czego tu na FM nikt nie pisze.Bo to jest ludzkie,,,,,,,,takie normalne.


wyraźnie napisałeś, że ma poprawić poczucie własnej wartości. odpowiedni samochód też je poprawia? dlaczego negujesz możliwość radości z mieszkania w domu za 200 tys. zł? w jakim domu czuje się życie, a w jakim się go nie czuje? może jakieś konkrety?

----------


## Malcolm

> Ten domek to część mojego życia...............nie na pokaz.............w domku mam czuć życie............jeśli wybudujesz go wbrew temu ,będziesz płakać cały czas czego tu na FM nikt nie pisze.Bo to jest ludzkie,,,,,,,,takie normalne.


Czy w domku do 200 000zł nie można czuć się spełnionym, szczęśliwym...dla mnie dom to atmosfera która tworzą ludzie w nim mieszkający. Nie drogie meble czy kolejne metry powierzchni...

----------


## specjalnynikt

> wyraźnie napisałeś, że ma poprawić poczucie własnej wartości. odpowiedni samochód też je poprawia? dlaczego negujesz możliwość radości z mieszkania w domu za 200 tys. zł? w jakim domu czuje się życie, a w jakim się go nie czuje? może jakieś konkrety?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post1054158

Ten co zakładał wątek zapytał.........zapytał ponieważ marzył.Marzył czy wówczas mając 200 tyś zł wybuduje coś co spełni właśnie te marzenia.Neguję jeśli już tak chcesz to co nie będzie mnie satysfakcjonowało.Moje zachcianki w tej kwocie się nie zmieszczą.Nie na pokaz ale dla mnie i dla mojej rodziny.By zachcianki moich milusińskich miały miarę by ta dawała im bezpieczeństwo-luz z którym będą się borykać przez wiele lat.Ja ten dom wybudowałem dla nich,by godnie w nim mieszkali i mieli poczucie bezpieczeństwa i życia na przyszłość. :sad: 

p.s.


> dla mnie dom to atmosfera która tworzą ludzie


Dodałbym jeszcze ,że dom w którym jesteśmy świadkami tego co się w nim dzieje i dziać będzie.

----------


## Bracianka

Oj, wielkie aj-waj robicie. Jednym się uda wybudować, innym się nie uda. Ja jestem z takich okolic, że jak mówię, że wzięliśmy 200 tysięcy kredytu, to się za głowę łapią, że tak dużo (do tego mieliśmy swoją działkę i sporo wkładu własnego). W sumie to powinnam się częściej wypowiadać w wątku o 250 tysiącach, a nie tu, ale skoro można dom wielkości 80m2 wybudować w SSO za ok. 60 tysięcy (moi znajomi, przy udziale rodziny), to dlaczego ma się nie dać za 200 wybudować całego? I wcale nie zakładam tu najtańszych materiałów.

Za stan surowy z robocizną wydaliśmy 125 tysięcy (kwota obejmuje zjazd, ogrodzenie, roboty ziemne i dowiezienie kilku wywrotek piachu).

Co do spełnienia w domu, kurcze, ja się w wynajmowanym mieszkaniu czuję całkiem spełniona, a poza tym taka ma natura, że od marmuru zdecydowanie bardziej podoba mi się matowy gres. Jeśli ktoś definiuje swoje spełnienie posiadanym domem, to chyba jednak czego innego mu w życiu brakuje.

Specjalny nikt, *podaj mi przykład choć jednej swojej zachcianki*, wtedy będzie można się przynajmniej zorientować, czy rzeczywiście masz "wygórowane" żądania, czy po prostu nie poszukałeś dokładniej i nie znalazłeś czegoś tańszego.

----------


## imrahil

każdy ma inne wymagania. jeden woli dom mały, ale z super materiałów, drugi woli duży ale z tanich materiałów, jeden lubi palić węglem, inny marzy o bezobsługowym, jeden lubi marmury, inny drewno a jeszcze inny nie widzi różnicy między drewnem a najtańszymi panelami. niektórzy mają do wyboru wybudować dom 80-90 metrów za niedużą kwotę (w porównaniu do innych) mieszkając przez jakiś czas u rodziców i  później zaciągając niezbyt wielki kredyt, wynająć mieszkanie 50 metrów (i przez długi czas zapomnieć o domu) lub gnieździć się z rodzicami za to co roku jeździć na wakacje i generalnie wydawać pieniądze lekką ręką. co kto lubi i bez sensu jest stwierdzenie że się nie da za 200 tys. często ten dom za 200 tys. będzie cieszył kogoś bardziej niż dom za 1 mln. kogoś innego

----------


## lukasza

> Podałem link do bloga gdzie Słowacy zbudowali dom pasywny daleko poza 120 m^2  i kosztowało ich to 34 keuro.
> Praca własna i technologia przyśpieszająca prace, właśnie dom zbudowali na kratownicy drewnianej, wypełnienie wełną mineralną.


Wyluzuj z tym Slowakami bo to słaby przykład!!!  Słowacki 34 k Euro to na dziś (4,17 NBP płn/euro) w kantorach ponad 144k. Ceny są z 2009 czyli jak ktoś planuje teraz budowę , czyli start w 2014 to już ceny Słowackie bedą 5 lat do tylu. Dodaj inflacje 3%/ rok na 5 lat i masz 167k. A to chyba (???) był w Słowacji dom: konstrukcja, ocieplenie, dach, okna: nasz SSZ który jest oceniany na 50-60% udziału budowy. Biorąc pod uwagę ich technologie to będzie to maks 50%. Czyli chata ostatecznie będzie kosztować statystycznie 2 x 167k czyli 334 za 120m2, czyli 1m2 kosztuje 2780, czyli za 200 tys wybudują ok 72m2 domu. 

No jakaś statystyka musi być. Jest statystyka na SSZ i jest na wykończenie. I statystycznie ten domek Słowacki i jego cena jest .... Sam widzisz jaka 72 m2. I nie pisz ze można taniej wykończyć bo można tez drożej, a i można tez taniej budować SSZ. Ja mam przykład "tylko" z 3 lat, powiat koniński. Średnia cena domu z ogrodzeniem i podjazdem 2100-2500 w zależnością od wykończenia, udziału w m2 garażu, technologii. Średnio ok 2200, 2300 ludzie wydają. Choć i są tanie, proste budowy za 1700, 1800 zł. Dom do zamieszkania, budowy z lat 2009-2013, około 50 zakończonych budów i moje rozmowy z inwestorami. 

200 tys TAK za 100m2 bez pracy własnej 100% Real, poza dużymi miastami, kosztem jakości wykończenia i konstrukcji dachu. Zapewne robiąc całość jako szkieletor można z 10, maks 20m2 dołożyć do domu. Tylko ilu inwestorów wybierze ta wciąż bardzo mało popoularna technologie i bardzo słabe jakościowo polskie drewno?  
A to co można dołożyć kosztem pracy własnej to każdy niech oceni sobie sam - jako przyszły samoorob i czy zechce ta oszczędność spożytkować na metraż, dach, wykończenie.

----------


## Scarlet

Bez sensu ta dyskusja ... Czytam wątek od wielu miesięcy, co jakiś czas pojawia się " nowy " który twierdzi że się nie da wybudowac domu za 200 tys, zaraz odzywają się ci którzy twierdzą że się da i tak w kółko. Proponuję zmienić nazwę tego wątku, z moich obserwacji wynika że zaglądają i udzielają się tutaj ludzie którzy chcą wydać na dom 200 tys i tacy którzy wiedzą że przekroczą ten budżet ale chcą wybudować tak tanio jak tylko się da . Dla mnie ten wątek jest po prostu o tanim budowaniu, wiele się z niego nauczyłam i chwała tym którzy podzielili się swoją wiedzą, ale to co teraz się tu dzieje to zaśmiecenie , ciężko przez takie przepychanki znaleźć najistotniejsze informacje.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Przeczytałem cały ten wątek i wychodzi, że specjalny nikt nie czytałeś. Kilka razy już padło w tym wątku: da się za 200 tysięcy wybudować, tylko trzeba iść na kompromisy, I było też mówione, że jak ktoś - jak Ty - nie lubi kompromisów to się nie da. Wystarczyło przelecieć cały wątek I by się wiele wyjaśniło. 

Irytują mnie ludzie, którzy nagle wpadają w wątek I zaczynają wynajdowanie koła od początku. Chcesz się orientować - czytaj od początku, unikniesz wielu nieporozumień.

----------


## Malcolm

> bez sensu ta dyskusja ... Czytam wątek od wielu miesięcy, co jakiś czas pojawia się " nowy " który twierdzi że się nie da wybudowac domu za 200 tys, zaraz odzywają się ci którzy twierdzą że się da i tak w kółko. Proponuję zmienić nazwę tego wątku, z moich obserwacji wynika że zaglądają i udzielają się tutaj ludzie którzy chcą wydać na dom 200 tys i tacy którzy wiedzą że przekroczą ten budżet ale chcą wybudować tak tanio jak tylko się da . Dla mnie ten wątek jest po prostu o tanim budowaniu, wiele się z niego nauczyłam i chwała tym którzy podzielili się swoją wiedzą, ale to co teraz się tu dzieje to zaśmiecenie , ciężko przez takie przepychanki znaleźć najistotniejsze informacje.


amen

----------


## Zielony ogród

a da się wybudować dom identyczny jak 90-cio metrowe mieszkanie w bloku (no plus fundamenty i prosty dach) za 200 tys.?

----------


## perm

> a da się wybudować dom identyczny jak 90-cio metrowe mieszkanie w bloku (no plus fundamenty i prosty dach) za 200 tys.?


Jedyne co da się po przestudiowaniu tego wszystkiego co zostało tu napisane powiedzieć z całą pewnością, to to że na tak postawione pytanie nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Powinni to sobie zapamiętać ci wszyscy którzy z uporem próbują taką deklarację uzyskać. 
Co to znaczy "dom identyczny jak mieszkanie w bloku"? Nic. Zamiast takich nieokreślonych definicji można podać swoje oczekiwania. Np: 2 sypialnie plus salon, duże małe, garaż lub nie, kominek chciałbym/nie chciałbym, materiały obojętne, byle tanio i godzę się na pewne niedogodności (np. słabe tłumienie dźwięków) lub też nie. Łazienka, dodatkowe WC, szafy, garderoby, Itd, itp. Dużo łatwiej można się do tego odnieść a i zainteresowany, po sprecyzowaniu swoich potrzeb, myślę, że bez problemu sam sobie odpowie.

----------


## marchew

bardzo lubię te statystki:
http://www.ekonomia.rp.pl/galeria/709844,1,1058272.html
tak, to jakieś uśrednienie w skali kraju i nie jest wiążące dla cen w naszym rejonie, jednak lepiej tak, niżby to uśrednienie miało rosnąć...

----------


## artix1

Znowu się wtrącę w dyskusję z kosztami mojego domu. Do tej pory koszt stanu jak w dzienniku około 210000. Do całkowitego wykończenia prawie 100m2 części mieszkalnej, tynków zewnętrznych i reku(6tysi? :no: ) muszę jeszcze wydać 25tys. Garaż i tarasy kolejne 15tys. Miało być 200k, a zrobi się 250k. Tak czy owak wynik myślę bardzo przyzwoity. Z OZC wynika, że mam chałupę energooszczędną i niewiele jej brakuje do kategorii niskoenergooszczędnej.  Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło  EAH: 50,8kWh/(m2-rok),  QH,nd: 6677kWh/rok. Powierzchnia ogrzewana 136m2. Wyłączając garaż i pomieszczenie gospodarcze byłoby jeszcze lepiej.  Miałem się zmieścić w 200tys ale myślę, że pomimo ogromu pracy własnej pewnych kosztów nie da się przeskoczyć. Wygoda czasami bierze górę nad rozsądkiem, wypasiony alarm, napędy bram, piloty i czytnik kart itd i znowu dyszka mniej w portfelu. Można by sporo taniej (30tys) ale wszystkie bajerki i ocieplenia zostaną z nami przez dłuuugie lata i będą nam wiernie służyć. Wszystkie kupowane mateiały były dobrej jakości z wszystkimi atestami, nawet folia pod chudziakiem i panelami takowe posiada. Po prostu nie ma lipy  :big grin: . Na koniec znowu powtarzane jak mantra magiczne słowa "praca własna". Dzięki temu budowlany budżet nie eksplodował i nie pogrzebał żywcem inwestorów :big grin: .

----------


## DEZET

> bardzo lubię te statystki:
> http://www.ekonomia.rp.pl/galeria/709844,1,1058272.html
> tak, to jakieś uśrednienie w skali kraju i nie jest wiążące dla cen w naszym rejonie, jednak lepiej tak, niżby to uśrednienie miało rosnąć...


Spadek ceny porażający  :wink:  Dom z poddaszem użytkowym. W pdf nie ma ocieplenia elewacji, ale jest tynk zewnętrzny!
Mam taką samą pow. zabudowy, ale parterówka i wydałem ok.15k więcej. Zrobione mniej, nie kupione np. wełna, płyty GK, drzwi wewn., posadzka, parapety. No i na pewno moje i materiały ww domu się różnią. Ogólnie dziwne te ceny.

----------


## eniu

> Bez sensu ta dyskusja ... Czytam wątek od wielu miesięcy, co jakiś czas pojawia się " nowy " który twierdzi że się nie da wybudowac domu za 200 tys, zaraz odzywają się ci którzy twierdzą że się da i tak w kółko. Proponuję zmienić nazwę tego wątku, z moich obserwacji wynika że zaglądają i udzielają się tutaj ludzie którzy chcą wydać na dom 200 tys i tacy którzy wiedzą że przekroczą ten budżet ale chcą wybudować tak tanio jak tylko się da . Dla mnie ten wątek jest po prostu o tanim budowaniu, wiele się z niego nauczyłam i chwała tym którzy podzielili się swoją wiedzą, ale to co teraz się tu dzieje to zaśmiecenie , ciężko przez takie przepychanki znaleźć najistotniejsze informacje.


Dodam, że wątek założono w  2006 r. Kilka cen się chyba od tego czasu zmieniło...

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Jedyne co da się po przestudiowaniu tego wszystkiego co zostało tu napisane powiedzieć z całą pewnością, to to że na tak postawione pytanie nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Powinni to sobie zapamiętać ci wszyscy którzy z uporem próbują taką deklarację uzyskać. 
> Co to znaczy "dom identyczny jak mieszkanie w bloku"? Nic. Zamiast takich nieokreślonych definicji można podać swoje oczekiwania. Np: 2 sypialnie plus salon, duże małe, garaż lub nie, kominek chciałbym/nie chciałbym, materiały obojętne, byle tanio i godzę się na pewne niedogodności (np. słabe tłumienie dźwięków) lub też nie. Łazienka, dodatkowe WC, szafy, garderoby, Itd, itp. Dużo łatwiej można się do tego odnieść a i zainteresowany, po sprecyzowaniu swoich potrzeb, myślę, że bez problemu sam sobie odpowie.


dom jak mieszkanie w bloku - rozumiem przez to, że skupiamy sie na wnętrzu - pokój dzienny, sypialnie, kuchnia, łazienka, jedno pomieszczenie techniczne, koniec. jak w bloku.miliony ludzi tak żyją, bez względu na wysokość dochodów.  bez stryszków, dodatkowych pomieszczeń, wykuszy, kolumienek i dziwnych dachów. po prostu mieszkanie z bloku, tyle że z dachem i fundamentami. zapominamy o urokliwym domku sygnalizującym nasze upodobania  światu. blok daje anonimowość, często jest to zaleta.

----------


## מרכבה

> . Sam widzisz jaka 72 m2


 he he he  :smile:  dobry jesteś . 
Wyciągasz z kontekstu wymiar podłogi. Zobacz jaki to dom bo są dwie kondygnacje plus wiata na auto.



> i bardzo słabe jakościowo polskie drewno?


 jak czytam takie zdania to ręce opadają ! wszystko źle, nie tak .
Potrafisz pokazać który kawałek drewna jest bardziej wytrzymały ? 



> Tylko ilu inwestorów wybierze ta wciąż bardzo mało popoularna technologie i bardzo słabe jakościowo polskie drewno?


 a na domu masz zapewne stropodach betonowy.
Ot taka polska przekorność, poddasze ma z drewna. Bo jak nazwać więźbę dachową? różnica jest tylko w pokryciu z blachy, dachówki.
Jakoś nie widzisz że tam jest standard pasywny.

Z tego wątku wniosków płynie klika.
Spór toczy się czy da się wybudować dom za 200 kzł temat dla wybranych i wiedzących czego chcą i sporej wiedzy.
Bez tego można sobie pogmerać. 
do osób negujących cenę jak i popierających oczekiwał bym przestawienia kosztorysu i harmonogramu robót.
Bo na razie sobie gdybacie.
Samą powierzchnie ! jak komuś ubzdura się robić masę wykuszy, lukarn, dach skomplikowany itp ...
to żeby się zmieścił z domem o powierzchni 50m^2 będzie dobrze.

Ja robiłem dom i nie wierzę ... bo minie wyszło 300 kzł i więcej ok .ale jaki to był dom.
W jednym worku mieszają się wam domy pasywne i domy przeciętne o całej masie dodatków.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Dzięki temu wątkowi postanowiłem prawie sam wybudować te moje 117m2 na dwóch kondygnacjach za maks 200 tys, imn mniej tym lepiej. Z polskiego albo jak się uda, szwedzkiego drewna. Wiem, że nie jest to temat dla lewusów, zdaję sobie sprawę, że duuuuużo roboty muszę ogarnąć sam ale nie wierzę, że się nie uda. Nię będzie tam marmurowych posadzek czy dębowych parkietów a meble bedą musiały styknąć te 9-letnie, które już mam. Dzieci na samą wieść że będą miały swoje pokoje obiecały spać nadal na starych łóżkach  :wink:  a jak mama i tata będą mieć pieniążki to może jakieś mebelki potem kupimy.

Nie jestem na forum długo, ale jak już wszedłem to wątki mnie interesujace zaczynam od początku czytać. Trochę trwało przekopanie się przez kilka mega-długich tematów ale dzięki temu dużo więcej wiem. Więc szanowni nowi-wygodni zanim zadacie idiotyczne pytanie lub rozpoczniecie przytyki i szukanie dziury w całym, przekopcie archiwum. Mi zajęło to jakieś trzy miesiące i zaoszczędziło mnóstwo sprzeczek czy głupich pytań.

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Specjalny nikt, *podaj mi przykład choć jednej swojej zachcianki*, wtedy będzie można się przynajmniej zorientować, czy rzeczywiście masz "wygórowane" żądania, czy po prostu nie poszukałeś dokładniej i nie znalazłeś czegoś tańszego.


Przez tego   מרכבה    pa..............a dostałem bana.




> Dom moich Marzen jest przeogromny i znajduje się na orbicie okołoziemskiej. Na dachu jest lotnisko dla wahadłowców, z którego można się dostać w każde miejsce na Ziemi. Dzięki teleportacji błyskawicznie można się przenieść na każde piętro. W tym niesamowitym domu w ogóle nie trzeba chodzić. Wystarczy usiąść na latającym fotelu i wybrać miejsce, do którego chce się polecieć. Wszystkie urządzenia w domu są całkowicie skomputeryzowane i sterowane myślami. Nie trzeba nawet umieć posługiwać się ekspresem do kawy, żeby ja zaparzyć. 
> Uważam, że mój niesamowity dom już za kilkadziesiąt lat mógłby istnieć. *Warto jednak pomarzyć o tym już teraz*.


Mój domek jest dla mnie moim schronieniem.Zachcianki moje i moich milusińskich zostały spełnione.Gosia ma swój ukochany taras na którym spędza większość czasu jak jej na to pozwala.Ma swoją altankę w której winogron zawładnął dach,Ma drewutnię swoją wymarzoną ,którą pielęgnuje by polana w niej dochodziły do następnego sezonu. 

Zobacz nie DOM ale jego otulina to o czym zapominacie................jego otoczka tak bardzo ważna jak dla mnie. :yes: .Jej łąka kwietna pachnąca i mieniąca się kolorami.Nasze rondo dla samochodziku by lepiej się wykręcało.Tani płot by nikt nie podpatrywał co się dzieje jak jemy śniadanko na tarasie w szlafrokach a w górze skowronek śpiewa.Domek dla przygarniętych kociaków ,które Gosia przygarnęła jak je nam podrzucono. Roślinność ,którą sadziłem sam............moje drzewa na których jest jeszcze mało owoców.Trawniki ,które z przyjemnością koszę jak przyjeżdżam z pracy by miały wygląd.(czasami kosi Bartosz :big grin: ).Bartosz jego wymarzony pokój na piętrze w którym czuje swobodę i te jego pokojowe gadżety z którymi obcuje na co dzień.Ten dom żyje ma serce...............Pokój mojej córki,która wyfrunęła do Wa-wy.Gdzie czasami stanowi lokum dla przyjaciół jak za bardzo w parnik damy.:yes Moje dwie łazienki ,bez których nie da się żyć.ale dwie....... :big grin: .Wreszcie mój pokoik-gabinecik w którym obecnie siedzę i piszę na FM odpowiadając tobie.Ma zajefajne skosy,łoże gdyby Gosia miała zły dzień :yes:  :big grin:  TV by móc oglądać moją ukochaną siatkówkę.Gosia ma swój świat pełen rachunków na podłodze :yes:  :big grin:  ,Tam jak mysza zamyka się i dzieli smutki czasu.Nasza sypialnia ze schodami ,które sobie wymarzyłem i poręcz wbijająca się w nasz ukochany kącik herbaciany ,który jest stacją końcową po pracy.Te przedstawione w telegraficznym skrócie elementy mojego domku przekraczają choć wybierałem opcję tanią dużo ponad te wymarzone 200 tyś.Pomogli w tym nam Rodzice,przyjaciele i znajomi.Coś umknęło mojej uwadze wychwyć a ja odpowiem. :yes: 

p.s.

Jego wnętrze tyka ma wiele tajemnic które jak np. kominek podnoszą jego walory.

----------


## מרכבה

> Przez tego מרכבה pa..............a dostałem bana.


 ty sobie kpisz ? czy ci się w głowie przewraca? nawet palcem nie ruszyłem aby cie stąd wywalono, ale jeśli tego chcesz?   z tego co czytam jesteś jakiś zmęczony życiem, gorycz wylewasz.
Nie wyglądasz na takiego.



> Te przedstawione w telegraficznym skrócie elementy mojego domku przekraczają choć wybierałem opcję tanią dużo ponad te wymarzone 200 tyś.Pomogli w tym nam Rodzice,przyjaciele i znajomi.Coś umknęło mojej uwadze wychwyć a ja odpowiem.


Nie wiem może przytulić ?  :hug:   powiedzieć stary życie ?  
Twoja chałupa mała nie była.

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Przeczytałem cały ten wątek i wychodzi, że specjalny nikt nie czytałeś. Kilka razy już padło w tym wątku: da się za 200 tysięcy wybudować, tylko trzeba iść na kompromisy, I było też mówione, że jak ktoś - jak Ty - nie lubi kompromisów to się nie da. Wystarczyło przelecieć cały wątek I by się wiele wyjaśniło. 
> 
> Irytują mnie ludzie, którzy nagle wpadają w wątek I zaczynają wynajdowanie koła od początku. Chcesz się orientować - czytaj od początku, unikniesz wielu nieporozumień.


Odpowiem i tobie .Skoro czytałeś cały wątek to zapewne wiesz ,że wypowiadałem się na temat takich budowli. :yes:

----------


## specjalnynikt

> ty sobie kpisz ? czy ci się w głowie przewraca? nawet palcem nie ruszyłem aby cie stąd wywalono, ale jeśli tego chcesz?   z tego co czytam jesteś jakiś zmęczony życiem, gorycz wylewasz.
> Nie wyglądasz na takiego.
> 
> Nie wiem może przytulić ?   powiedzieć stary życie ?  
> Twoja chałupa mała nie była.


Jazdę znowu robisz niepotrzebnie.Ubliżyłeś mi admin to ciachnął a ty promieniejesz.Za krótki jesteś na te dyskusje. :mad:  a w łepetynce to tobie się przewraca w ogóle nie znając zagadnień poruszających w tym topiku........................Nie tobie odpowiadałem jeśli już. :mad:  EOT

----------


## an-bud

> Może pokaż, czym się różni mój "normalny" wiązar, od tego do szkieletora. 
> O wentylacji nie muszę się dokształcać, nie mam takiej potrzeby, ale skoro uważasz, że reku, pewnie Luna 200 za 1300zeta wystarczy do domu
> o kubaturze 500m3 (bo nie musi chodzić na max wymianie), to nie mamy o czym mówić. Wentylację też się liczy, podobnie jak podłogówkę, pewnie to wiesz, mając za sobą 30-letnie bycie w budowlance..


Do szkieletora (kanadyjka) jak i do twojego dobierany jest podobnie w zależności od tego czy poddasze jest do zamieszkania czy  nie .... ale do "mojego" wiązara to już jest duża różnica  :smile:  materiał na "mój" przy twoim dachu by wyszedł około 2 tyś zł.  :wink:  a ile zapłaciłeś za twoje?  :wink: 

Od kiedy reku ma chodzić na max wymianie? Zależne jest jeszcze ile osób zamieszkuje domek, sposób użytkowania itd. według norm niby 0,5 wymiany na godzinę, ale często według potrzeb wystarczy w zupełności 0,1 ... 0,2 bo przewentylujesz chałupę i spadnie Ci wilgotność w chacie poniżej 40%. Przy większych chatkach można zrobić dwa takie systemy i rozdzielić wentylację na strefową... tylko w takim przypadku jest taka możliwość  :wink:  więc nawet koszt razy 2 nie zabija.

----------


## an-bud

> Ale domu za 200 tyś mojej córce nie wybudujesz,


 :big grin:  NS dokładnie bym musiał wiedzieć co kryje się za pojęciem DOM według Ciebie? Dla mnie dom to też domek z 40-ma mieszkaniami na wynajem  :cool:  domek 60m2 to też dom..... a to robi wielką różnicę  :yes:

----------


## specjalnynikt

> NS dokładnie bym musiał wiedzieć co kryje się za pojęciem DOM według Ciebie? Dla mnie dom to też domek z 40-ma mieszkaniami na wynajem  domek 60m2 to też dom..... a to robi wielką różnicę


Co jest według ciebie ideą tego topiku???Przedstawiłem moje ziszczone marzenia zadałem ci pytanie a ty co kryje się pod pojęciem DOM.Jak do Was pisać.Inaczej się nie da.Jest watek jest jego rozwinięcia a ty głupka zgrywasz albo usilnie chcesz zrobić go ze mnie.Ostatni raz DOM to dom 100 m2 za 200 tyś to na dziś dla mnie za mało.Rozumiesz!!! :bash: W topiku jest zagwarantowane 100 m2 a ty 60 m2 to też dom..............ten twój z blachy na tirze też..........???To kuźwa dom???

----------


## מרכבה

> a ty głupka zgrywasz albo usilnie chcesz zrobić go ze mnie.


 tego nie trzeba robić.
sam bardzo pilnie się do tego przykładasz.
Zaczniesz coś pisać merytorycznego czy będziesz nadal pluł jadem ? bo widzę że 100m^2 to 100m^2 . tylko co na te 100m^2 się składa ?
Nie rozróżniasz białego od czarnego. Pisałem że cena będzie ukryta w detalach.
Jedno okno dachowe pasywne i 6 kzł nie ma ! dach wielospadowy, z masą lukarn, wykusze itp ... 
rozbudowana instalacja.

----------


## an-bud

> Co jest według ciebie ideą tego topiku???Przedstawiłem moje ziszczone marzenia zadałem ci pytanie a ty co kryje się pod pojęciem DOM.Jak do Was pisać.Inaczej się nie da.Jest watek jest jego rozwinięcia a ty głupka zgrywasz albo usilnie chcesz zrobić go ze mnie.Ostatni raz DOM to dom 100 m2 za 200 tyś to na dziś dla mnie za mało.Rozumiesz!!!W topiku jest zagwarantowane 100 m2 a ty 60 m2 to też dom..............ten twój z blachy na tirze też..........???To kuźwa dom???


Jesteś widocznie mądrzejszy to rób se sam  :yes:  jeden zrobiłeś więc możesz i drugi wymarzony postawić

----------


## Elfir

nie wdawajcie się w takie dyskusje...
Osoba, która założyła temat ostatni raz logowała się na forum w 2007. Więc nie ma sensu się upierac, że chodzi o dom z pierwszego posta. Tej osoby dyskusja i tak nie interesuje.
Jak napisał ktoś wcześniej - teraz  to wątek czy da się i w jaki sposób zmieścić w okolicach 200 tyś. z budową domu.

----------


## מרכבה

> Jak napisał ktoś wcześniej - teraz to wątek czy da się i w jaki sposób zmieścić w okolicach 200 tyś. z budową domu.


 Kolega ma dokładnie przeliczoną budową, ponieważ kredytu nie będzie brał, i musi pokryć jakoś tą budowę .
coś koło 80 kzł wychodzi mu za dom 120 m^2  dom parterowy bez użytkowego poddasza .
Izolacja prawie pasywna, okna fix ... WM! zliczył wie co może zrobić sam min.. sterowanie i elektronikę .
Czego ja nie potrafię  :sad:  Widziałem arkusz calc... z wyliczeniami od a d z ... i jeśli nawet będzie więcej to bardzo nie dużo więcej.
A tu mamy 200 kzł .. podałem przykład ze Słowacji ... ponieważ mają dom pod 200m^2 w standardzie pasywnym ! 
Za 34 keruo . ale za to kurs euro wtedy było bardzo niski do zł ... pamiętam przeliczałem wtedy było 92 kzł !!! 
Można sobie policzyć w arkuszu taką budowę, w teraźniejszych warunkach i w naszych realiach.

----------


## DEZET

> Do szkieletora (kanadyjka) jak i do twojego dobierany jest podobnie w zależności od tego czy poddasze jest do zamieszkania czy  nie .... ale do "mojego" wiązara to już jest duża różnica  materiał na "mój" przy twoim dachu by wyszedł około 2 tyś zł.  a ile zapłaciłeś za twoje? 
> 
> Od kiedy reku ma chodzić na max wymianie? Zależne jest jeszcze ile osób zamieszkuje domek, sposób użytkowania itd. według norm niby 0,5 wymiany na godzinę, ale często według potrzeb wystarczy w zupełności 0,1 ... 0,2 bo przewentylujesz chałupę i spadnie Ci wilgotność w chacie poniżej 40%. Przy większych chatkach można zrobić dwa takie systemy i rozdzielić wentylację na strefową... tylko w takim przypadku jest taka możliwość  więc nawet koszt razy 2 nie zabija.


An-bud - chyba żartujesz!? Za 2k Twoim wiązarem chcesz zrobić całą więźbę dachową ze stropem i możliwością użytkowania poddasza? 230m2?
Cudotwórca :wink:  WM- podałem urządzenie Luna 200- z nazwy można się domyślać, że max wydajność to 200m2. Jak to się ma do kubatury 500m3? Nawet przy wymianie 0,5 luna chodziłaby na max. Większe przyjecie, czy duża rodzina i ... po komforcie. Ale my tu nie na temat :bash: 

Nikt specjalny- piszesz, jak to jesteś spełniony w swoim domku. Widząc Twój DB odnoszę wrażenie, że to pobożne życzenia... bo końca opowieści nie ma. Skoro masz droższy dom, to lepszy dla Ciebie raczej ten wątek o domach za 300... 400tys. Nie wiem- mamy Ci zazdrościć? Ja się czuję spełniony w tym co robię na swojej wymarzonej budowie, a q..pie bez różnicy, czy kibelek za 100, czy 1000zł  :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

> An-bud - chyba żartujesz!? Za 2k Twoim wiązarem chcesz zrobić całą więźbę dachową ze stropem i możliwością użytkowania poddasza? 230m2?


 jak ma wiedzę techniczną i potrafi przeliczyć czy to mu wytrzyma to bym się zgodził.
Sobie gdybamy bo ani rys tego nie ma itp . jedne wiązar za 2kzł ? czy już cała więźba ?

----------


## tomeekk

Dom za 200tyś?  :smile:  z takimi marzeniami kupiłem działkę. Stanęło na 400tys + działka, ale wiem, że robiąc samemu jest to możliwe i wykonalne, mam przykłady w rodzinie (dom 110m2). Jednak w mojej sytuacji z racji tego, że dom ma stanąć*szybko trzeba robić w szkielecie pod klucz. 
Fajna sytuacja ze szkieletami. Na początku chciałem murowany to moi niemieccy znajomi pukali się w głowę, że to bez sensu itp itd. Teraz jak padło na szkielet to polscy znajomi pukają się w głowę  :big grin:

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Jesteś widocznie mądrzejszy to rób se sam  jeden zrobiłeś więc możesz i drugi wymarzony postawić


My się nie rozumiemy.Mam 200 tyś. zł czy wybudujesz dom mojej córce daj na siebie namiary.Czy ja pisze jakieś hieroglify.Twierdzicie ,że da się wybudować dom 100 m2. Jakie warunki trzeba spełnić by chałupa powstała zaczynając od początku.Nie mając działki.Zaczynając od papirologii...............Tak jeden mi wybudowano czy jest to jakiś przykład???Co mam wybudować 10 aby potencjalny inwestor zrozumiał ,że j/w nie wybuduje w obecnym czasie domu....DOMU spełniającego jego zachcianki.Chcesz się męczyć w czymś w czym dobrze ci się mieszkać nie będzie???

----------


## specjalnynikt

> nie wdawajcie się w takie dyskusje...
> Osoba, która założyła temat ostatni raz logowała się na forum w 2007. Więc nie ma sensu się upierac, że chodzi o dom z pierwszego posta. Tej osoby dyskusja i tak nie interesuje.
> Jak napisał ktoś wcześniej - teraz  to wątek czy da się i w jaki sposób zmieścić w okolicach 200 tyś. z budową domu.


No to według ciebie przy obecnych cenach da się czy nie da.Piszesz budowa domu do jakiego stanu??? :sad:

----------


## מרכבה

> Twierdzicie ,że da się wybudować dom 100 m2


 no twierdzimy, 
Liczysz dom jako sztuka, czy ze złota czy betonu. Czy ma dach skomplikowany czy prosty, bez znaczenia.
Czy jest na planie prostokąta czy ma dwie wieżyczki po bokach, bez różnicy ! 
Będą solary, piec na ekogorszek, może jeszcze coś na gaz, plus wentylacja WM .
lub stado kominów, bez różnicy. to chcesz przekazać usilnie.



> Mam 200 tyś. zł czy wybudujesz dom mojej córce daj na siebie namiary.Czy ja pisze jakieś hieroglify.


 nie .
nie piszesz hieroglifów.  Piszesz ratujcie mnie bo nie wiem co mam robić !  "wiedzę" budowlaną zdobywałem na bieżąco podczas budowy.
Weź zeszyt A4 wyrysuj sobie szkic domku, policz materiały, zastanów się nad każdym krokiem, ceny znasz przecież.
Pomyśl nad technologią, zobacz co generuje koszty w domu, z czego można zrezygnować.
Na co dołożyć, jak sobie życzysz schody drewniane rzeźbione i lakierowane na wysoki połysk, nie dziw się że nagle z 20kzł ubędzie.
Podałem przykład Słowaków, bo jest kompletny, są zdjęcia, wsio jest pokazane, co z budowali i za ile.
Pewne rzeczy u nich dało by się wykonać lepiej, chociażby okna i większe i o lepszych parametrach.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Człowieku, może się jednak trochę ogarnij i pomyśl. To nie jest temat o budowaniu dla Twojej córki. Przyczepiłeś się jak głupi tematu i próbujesz nas przekonywać do swoich racji. Wybudowałeś? mieszkasz? No to napisz ile Cię to kosztowało w temacie, który do tej ceny będzie pasował. Skoro nie udało się za 200 tysi to może jednak nie ma sensu zabieranie tutaj głosu? 

Popatrz ilu ludzi już ma Cię dość. Nie daje Ci to do myślenia?

Ja chcę wybudować dom za 200 tysi na działce którą posiadam a jak się uda to nawet nza mniej i co? Wyśmiejesz mnie bo mój dom - jeśli się uda za tyle postawić - nie spełni Twoich oczekiwań? Bo będzie bez płotu, bramy na pilota, ronda i czego tam jeszcze chcesz? Nic mnie to nie obchodzi. To będzie MÓJ dom. Skoro Tobie się nie udało, spoko, nie miałeś presji, miałeś kasę ale proszę odczep się może od tych co wybudowali lub będą budować bo policzyli że może się udać. Jeden lubi pałac inny namiot. Tak trudno to pojąć?

----------


## מרכבה

Krzyk jest o to że dzidzi chce mieć pałac ! chce mieć Burj Khalifa i  gwardię przyboczną i harem.
Ogród zimowy po środku krużganków ! park dworski i rondo z palmą.
My tu mówimy o tym co nam potrzeba.
Ja stawiam na czystość formy, dokładność i ostrość linij, styl ascetyczny i prosty jednak z wyśrubowanymi detalami.
jednak możliwie bardzo prostymi.

Sprawa zaczyna się od projektu ! warto dać kuchnię obok łazienki, po co ? aby był jedne pion, krótkie rurki, z zasilaniem.
Porządna izolacja, prosta bryła, co by nie zapłacić wołu za wykończenie masy narożników.

----------


## Elfir

> No to według ciebie przy obecnych cenach da się czy nie da.Piszesz budowa domu do jakiego stanu???


Napisałam kilka stron wcześniej ile kosztował mój niskoenergetyczny, do jakiego stanu i na czym dałoby się jeszcze oszczędzić.
Ten sam dom w standarcie typowym (10 cm styro, klasyczna wentylacja, tani piec gazowy, tanie i mniejsze niż u mnie okna z Drutex-u) dałoby się wybudować za 200 tyś i to rękami ekipy. Jestem tego pewna na 100 %

----------


## CodeSnipper

Dlatego my będziemy mieć stodołę. I być może nawet bez kominów  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

mnie brak kominów kosztował 15 tyś.  :big grin: , czarny styropian + 50 zł/m3, 20 cm zamiast 10 cm + 100% na materiale. Jedno okno tarasowe kosztowało tyle, co wszytskie pozostałe okna w domu.
Za to oszczędności - pełne piętro zamiast poddasza:
- stryopian zamiast wełny
- papa zamiast dachówki
- mniejsza pow. dachu
- okna zwykłe zamiast dachowych
- tynk zamiast karton-gipsów

----------


## מרכבה

> Jedno okno tarasowe kosztowało tyle, co wszytskie pozostałe okna w domu.


 o tym właśnie pisałem ... jedne detal, rodzi koszty koszty i jeszcze raz koszty.
Stąd pomysł na wkładanie porządnej szyby, podzielonej na przykładne w montażu tafle. Obudowa XPS'sm, zysk ? pieroński na izolacyjność bez ponoszenia kosztów ! 




> Dlatego my będziemy mieć stodołę. I być może nawet bez kominów


 no tak wypada.

----------


## Sławek...

zaczynam się zastanawiać po co w ogóle są te fora a w szczególności tak formułowane tematy?

czy nie uważacie, że ta dyskusja nie ma najmniejszego sensu?
podstawowym bezsensem dyskusji nad ceną domu jest fakt, że słowo DOM dla każdego oznacza coś innego więc jak porównywać nieporównywalne?  :wink: 

próbowałem już podsumować w jednym zdaniu temat i mi nie wyszło więc druga próba:

Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć?
dla jednych jest sens dla innych nie ma sensu  :wink: 
i chyba nic więcej z kolejnych 500 stron dyskusji nie wyniknie  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

w projekcie było tanie, otwierane okno. Ale mialam dobre zlecenie, więc fundnęliśmy sobie przesuwne. Była to decyzja świadoma, podobnie jak z droższymi materiałami ociepleniowymi. Gdyby nie nasze szaleństwa, zmieścilibyśmy się w 220 tyś. jak planowaliśmy.

Sławek - ten temat jest dla tych, co potrzebują dachu nad głową z wygodą nieco wyższą od mieszkania w bloku, a nie realizacji fantazji. Bo na moje fantazje na temat wymarzonej siedziby nie wiem czy 1,5 mln by starczyło.
Teraz zamieniam 50 m2 w bloku na 150 m2 pow. całkowitej.
Nie mam wszystkiego, co uważam za komfort (np. garażu w bryle, parterówki), ale mam lepiej niż w bloku.

----------


## specjalnynikt

> w projekcie było tanie, otwierane okno. Ale mialam dobre zlecenie, więc fundnęliśmy sobie przesuwne. Była to decyzja świadoma, podobnie jak z droższymi materiałami ociepleniowymi. Gdyby nie nasze szaleństwa, zmieścilibyśmy się w 220 tyś. jak planowaliśmy.
> 
> Sławek - ten temat jest dla tych, co potrzebują dachu nad głową z wygodą nieco wyższą od mieszkania w bloku, a nie realizacji fantazji. Bo na moje fantazje na temat wymarzonej siedziby nie wiem czy 1,5 mln by starczyło.
> Teraz zamieniam 50 m2 w bloku na 150 m2 pow. całkowitej.
> Nie mam wszystkiego, co uważam za komfort (np. garażu w bryle, parterówki), ale mam lepiej niż w bloku.



Jeśli pozwolisz co słusznie zauważa przedmówca Sławek.DOM to zjawisko a nie tylko mury.



> .Sławek - ten temat jest dla tych,* co potrzebują dachu nad głową* z wygodą nieco wyższą od mieszkania w bloku.........


A ja się z tym nie zgadzam wolno mi w wolnym kraju żyję.Rozczarowania są najokropniejsze gdy najpierw wyprzedzają je marzenia.Cóż z tego ,że wybudujemy sobie gniazdko na miarę tego w bloku w nieco w lepszej odsłonie.Nie będziemy mieć w nim luksusów ale będziemy patrzeć bo tanio i się nam udało.Miast wymarzonych 150 m2 np.powtarzam to jest przykład mamy -mieć będziemy 90 m2 lub mniej.Napracujemy się z wujkiem Kazikiem i stryjkiem Józkiem,pomoże nam tez ciocia Krysia jak dom będzie miał więcej wad jak zalet.Zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną i dobrymi materiałami na odpowiednim gruncie.Bez udziwnień typu kominek z DGP czy ZPŁW,Bez solarów PC itp.Bez ogrodzenia podjazdów z kostki,altan i grilli ogrodowych z wędzarniami itp.Bez tarasów pięknych dachów z ceramiki,bez garaży w bryle domu lub w ogóle bez niego.Bez oświetlenia całej bryły i dojścia do drzwi wejściowych.Bez okien wielowarstwowych rekuperatora.Proszę zwrócić uwagę ile jest tu inwestorów którzy maja problemy ze swoim domem.ilu???1.2 3................wielu.W każdym wątku inwestor pyta czy tak można by coś zrobić.Jakich dostaje odpowiedzi???Pytam jakich???Zmień materiał,ja bym to zrobił inaczej,rozwal i postaw od nowa,ten materiał to przeżytek ,co na to rodzina szanuj ich a sam będziesz szanowany.Mierz siły na zamiary ale patrz w przyszłość. Po co ci oczyszczalnia ekologiczna możesz mieć szambo i też będzie,takie z dnem lub bez niego.Woda z wodociągu po co jak mam wykopaną studnię.Po co piętro w chałupie ..uciążliwość na starość lepiej w poziomie w literkę "U".Dla tych co nade mną.Dom wyszedł mi dużo drożej.Starałem się nie oszczędzać na tych podstawowych materiałach bo mieszkając w bloku bywało różnie.Ogrzeac też możemy się zwykłym śmieciuchem z prosta instalacja ,którą szlag trafi po pierwszy okresie grzewczym. Coś nam będzie stukać,śmierdzieć,lać się ze ścian grzybek gdzieś tak wyjdzie na żer itp.Ale my tanio i własnymi rękoma.

----------


## מרכבה

Wszystko tkwi w szczegółach.
Miło że prezentujesz wszystko z taktem teraz.
Wykopałem studnie, i rozmawiałem o tym ze znajomymi, założenie znajomego było od razu kosztowała cie pewnie z 5 kzł.
Ja mówię lekko ponad 2kzł . nie oszczędzałem, wiedziałem że będzie woda, dałem kręgi fi 120cm wew.
Wody pełen stan.
http://www.blog.awx2.pl/index.php/20...uskim-wydaniu/ widzisz jak schludnie mogą wyglądać proste listwy.



> .Bez tarasów pięknych dachów z ceramiki,bez garaży w bryle domu lub w ogóle bez niego.Bez oświetlenia całej bryły i dojścia do drzwi wejściowych.Bez okien wielowarstwowych rekuperatora


Mam 350 kzł na zbudowanie domu 3 x w rzucie teraz 129 m^2 licząc o obrysie zew.
W tym dwa garaże w piwnicy. w tym przeszklenie całej elewacji południowo-wschodniej, bo tak wychodzi krótszy bok budynku.
Nie będę miał dachówki, ale blachę TC. Reku samodiełka bo wiem jak, okna samodiełki klejone, bo wiem jak .
I wiele innych rozwiązań, nie poszukuje jakiś wodotrysków. 
Dla mnie osiągnięciem będzie to że budynek będzie samogrzejny, co już wymusza pewne ograniczenia. 
Nie mniej konstrukcja jest tak opracowana, że przeczy pewnym dogmatom o budownictwie pasywnym.
Chcę aby dom wyglądał jak od zawsze tam stojący.
Czystość formy, oparcie na złotym podziale itp. 
Nie chcę robić czegoś kiczowatego ! to ma być styl i klasa ! siła spokoju.
Nie mam działki na rondko do zawracania itp ... żeby mieć klombik na nim .
Za to mam działki inne nie daleko, gdzie widok wprawia w osłupienie

----------


## bowess

> A ja się z tym nie zgadzam wolno mi w wolnym kraju żyję.Rozczarowania są najokropniejsze gdy najpierw wyprzedzają je marzenia.


Na co się właściwie nie zgadzasz? Na to, że to jest wątek o budowie domów, które mają zaspokajać potrzeby mieszkaniowe, a nie potrzeby obcowania z luksusem, imponowania innym, czy pełnienia funkcji dodatkowych (kino, siłownia, pokoje gościnne)? Tak wynika z Twojego wpisu. A może nie zgadzasz się z tym, że za 200 da się wybudować dom? Możesz się nie zgadzać, ale parę osób z forum (w tym i ja) mieszka w takich i śpi spokojnie - bez poczucia niezadowolenia czy wręcz jakiejś klęski, które sugerujesz w swoim poście.

Co jakiś czas powraca jak bumerang ta kwestia - czy dom za 200, 200 z kawałkiem to obiekt, który "zasługuje na to miano". Rozwaliło mnie użycie słowa "godnie". Taki dęty przymiotnik, a pusty w środku, jak wszystkie ulubione przez polityków i demagogów słówka.
Marzenia o willi z basenem, cudaku-ozdobniaku, ogromnych powierzchniach, luksusowym wyposażeniu i tym, że to wszyściuteńko zrobią ekipy ten wątek raczej rozwiewał i rozpalonych marzycieli sprowadzał na ziemię. Wystarczy czytać i wyciągać wnioski, ewentualnie przejść do innych wątków, gdzie dyskutuje się o budowie z bardziej "godnym" budżetem.  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

niktspecjalny - Ok, w takim razie opuśc wątek, bo on nie jest dla chcących żyć "godnie" w luksusach tylko dla przeciętniaków, którzy chcą żyć godnie acz skromnie i nie na pokaz we własnym domku.
 Zapraszam do założenia wątku: _"dom za 1,5 miliona - czy jest sens marzyć i zmieścić się w tej kwocie"_

Czuję się jak Diogenes rozmawiający z Aleksandrem Wielkim  :big grin: 

_Bez ilu rzeczy jestem szczęsliwa!_

PS. ja nawet nie mam dwóch samochodów by je parkować w pdodwójnym garażu niktspecjalnego  :big grin:

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Na co się właściwie nie zgadzasz? Na to, że to jest wątek o budowie domów, które mają zaspokajać potrzeby mieszkaniowe, a nie potrzeby obcowania z luksusem, imponowania innym, czy pełnienia funkcji dodatkowych (kino, siłownia, pokoje gościnne)? Tak wynika z Twojego wpisu. A może nie zgadzasz się z tym, że za 200 da się wybudować dom? Możesz się nie zgadzać, ale parę osób z forum (w tym i ja) mieszka w takich i śpi spokojnie - bez poczucia niezadowolenia czy wręcz jakiejś klęski, które sugerujesz w swoim poście.
> 
> Co jakiś czas powraca jak bumerang ta kwestia - czy dom za 200, 200 z kawałkiem to obiekt, który "zasługuje na to miano". Rozwaliło mnie użycie słowa "godnie". Taki dęty przymiotnik, a pusty w środku, jak wszystkie ulubione przez polityków i demagogów słówka.
> Marzenia o willi z basenem, cudaku-ozdobniaku, ogromnych powierzchniach, luksusowym wyposażeniu i tym, że to wszyściuteńko zrobią ekipy ten wątek raczej rozwiewał i rozpalonych marzycieli sprowadzał na ziemię. Wystarczy czytać i wyciągać wnioski, ewentualnie przejść do innych wątków, gdzie dyskutuje się o budowie z bardziej "godnym" budżetem.


Więc skoro drażnią cię słowa godny,godność są tak niewymierne i ci obce puste w środku to czym dla ciebie jest np. satysfakcja.Aż boje się wiedzieć.Pokaż to cudo za 200 tyś jeśli zasługuje na to miano.Mój jest nieco droższy więc wypadam z tych wyliczanek. Podałem przykłady i mam prośbę byś mi nie wciskał w usta tego czego nie powiedziałem 


> .bez poczucia niezadowolenia czy wręcz jakiejś klęski, które sugerujesz w swoim poście..........


Masz w domu schody????Masz w domu jedną łazienkę????Masz w domu wannę????Masz brodzik,WC.Jest to standard czy przerost jego obłuda bo to bogactwa nad bogactwami????Masz w nim salon?????Oszczędne ogrzewanie,światło z żarówkami energooszczędnymi????Masz kuchenkę gazowa czy kuchnie indukcyjną.Jeśli tą pierwszą to jak wyglądają ściany i czy je już malowałeś.Co masz na podłogach .linoleum deskę w 3 gatunku a może wykładziny????Czy w domu masz ciepło ile wydajesz kasy na ogrzewanie,jakie masz temperatury w domu????

serdecznie pozdr. można tak jeszcze.

----------


## bowess

Słowo "godny" mnie nie drażni, uważam, że jednak jest nieodpowiednie do dyskusji o domach, bo każdy, kto zbudował o 5 złotych drożej może uznać, że coś 5 złotych tańszego już jest "niegodne". Konkrety tak, to możemy porównywać - z czego podłoga, czy jest prysznic, czy jest osobna sypialnia dla każdego dziecka, ile ocieplenia itp.

A czy jakiś dom jest "godny" to już przepraszam - ale ani mnie ani Tobie oceniać.

Mój dom każdy widzi (jest dziennik) i może sobie przeczytać co za ile i ile pracy własnej.

Żarówkom energooszczędnym mówię "nie".  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

czy ktoś kto nie ma żadnego swojego dachu nad głową, mieszka kątem u rodziców lub wynajmuje musi mieć prawdziwe drewno na podlodze do osiągnięcia szczęścia, czy będzie jednak szczęsliwy z najtańszymi panelami ale na swoim?
Niktspecjalny - nawiązując do tematu wątku - dla ciebie marzeniem nie jest dom jako własny dach nad głową (pomijając koszt zakupu działki budowa taniego domu o pow. 100m2 odpowiada kosztowi zakupu mieszkania w centrum miasta o pow 40-50 m2). Dla ciebie marzeniem jest odpowiednio wysoki poziom zamożności, który wyrażasz za pomocą swojego domu.
Dlatego nie rozumiesz ludzi, którzy tu piszą.

PS
Ja mam niemal wszędzie zarówki energooszczędne. To jest zaliczane do luksusów czy badziewia?  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

Swoją drogą godny odnosi się do zalet człowieka a nie przedmiotów w języku polskim. 
Synonimy to wart, zasługujący na szacunek, majestatyczny, zacny, czcigodny.
coś może być nas godne - i w tym zwrocie odnosi się nadal do człowieka.
"Posiłek godny króla" - chodzi o godnośc króla a nie godnośc posiłku. 
"Siedziba godna szlachcica"

Uzyty w pojęciu godny dom jest nonsensownym neologizmem o ile w domyśle nie będzie informacji o czyją godność chodzi. Cóż, niktspecjalny, twojej godności widac urąga prosty, tani dom (nawet bez garażu, z jedną łazienką i aneksem kuchennym), ale dla milionów Polaków to obiekt westchnień.

----------


## bowess

"Godne życie" - każda partia o tym gada, im bliżej wyborów tym częściej. A co to ma konkretnie oznaczać? Jak widać coś innego dla szlachcica, coś innego dla plebejusza.  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

godne życie - w domyśle człowieka. Czyli nie życie jest godne (jako zjawisko) tylko człowiek, który to życie ma.

----------


## Scarlet

Niktspecjalny po co udzielasz się w wątkach które cię nie dotyczą ? Ja nie piszę ludziom którzy wydali milion lub dwa na budowę że to bez sensu, choć ja nie dałabym tyle za dom. Udzielając się tutaj poprawiasz sobie nastrój ? Patrząc na swój nick chyba jesteś lekko niedowartościowany.  Dla ludzi którzy do tej pory mieszkali w bloku w 50 m, własny dom, nawet jeśli ma " tylko " 90 m - jest komfortowy.
Stać mnie na droższy dom, ale wybrałam 100 m stodołę, bo taki dom mi wystarczy. I lubię czytać jak można zaoszczędzić na budowie, bo jeśli się da to po co wyrzucac pieniądze ?

----------


## Zielony ogród

na szczęście to pisanie że się nie da nijak nie wpływa na mój dom, który się dało i dalej sobie wygodnie mieszkam, może i niegodnie, ale wygodnie, tanio i szczęśliwie. fakt, czasami zagoszczę w jakimś domostwie za pół miliona i zazdrość mnie zżera, ale jakoś sobie z tym radzę :bash:   :smile:   :wink:  :wink: 
najważniejsze, że w portfelu i na koncie wszystko gra.;wtedy sie godnie czuję -  gdy mam pieniądze do dyspozycji, a nie zamrożone w jakimś budynku i o to chodziło w czasie budowy. lubię podróżować i na to wydaję kasę, na dom byłoby mi szkoda.

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Niktspecjalny po co udzielasz się w wątkach które cię nie dotyczą ? Ja nie piszę ludziom którzy wydali milion lub dwa na budowę że to bez sensu, choć ja nie dałabym tyle za dom. Udzielając się tutaj poprawiasz sobie nastrój ? Patrząc na swój nick chyba jesteś lekko niedowartościowany.  Dla ludzi którzy do tej pory mieszkali w bloku w 50 m, własny dom, nawet jeśli ma " tylko " 90 m - jest komfortowy.
> Stać mnie na droższy dom, ale wybrałam 100 m stodołę, bo taki dom mi wystarczy. I lubię czytać jak można zaoszczędzić na budowie, bo jeśli się da to po co wyrzucac pieniądze ?


Już i nicki Wam przeszkadzają.To jest niegrzeczne i to wypowiedziane z ust kobiety.A twój nick???Scarlet. Prawisz mi takie morały a twój nick to są na prawdę wielkie osobowości.Mój to spontan............a twój. Scarlett O'Hara,Scarlett Johansson,Piękne kobiety z ego ponad 100%.a twoje???Wątek dotyczy każdego ale nie każdy go rozumie...............jeśli czegoś nie wiesz nie mów nic jeśli wiesz gadaj aż uszy zwiędną. :big grin:  :yes:

----------


## specjalnynikt

> wtedy sie godnie czuję - gdy mam pieniądze do dyspozycji, a nie zamrożone w jakimś budynku i o to chodziło w czasie budowy. lubię podróżować i na to wydaję kasę, na dom byłoby mi szkoda.




Piękne i prawdziwe. Szacun za ta prawdę.

----------


## Bracianka

> Masz w domu schody????Masz w domu jedną łazienkę????Masz w domu wannę????Masz brodzik,WC.Jest to standard czy przerost jego obłuda bo to bogactwa nad bogactwami????Masz w nim salon?????Oszczędne ogrzewanie,światło z żarówkami energooszczędnymi????Masz kuchenkę gazowa czy kuchnie indukcyjną.Jeśli tą pierwszą to jak wyglądają ściany i czy je już malowałeś.Co masz na podłogach .linoleum deskę w 3 gatunku a może wykładziny????Czy w domu masz ciepło ile wydajesz kasy na ogrzewanie,jakie masz temperatury w domu????
> 
> serdecznie pozdr. można tak jeszcze.


Kurcze, mnie cały czas zastanawia, co znaczy dla Ciebie słowo "godnie". Będę mieć w domu salon, dwie łazienki (a nie jedną), "niestety" tylko jedna z wanną. Ogrzewanie muszę mieć oszczędne, bo na drogie mnie nie stać. Żarówki energooszczędne też raczej będą, choć ze znaczeniem tych żarówek, to raczej bym nie przesadzała. Co do kuchni indukcyjnej, co kto lubi, ja nie lubię, kuchenki gazowe miałam zawsze i kuchnie jakiegoś szczególnego odświeżania nie potrzebowały (oprócz malowania co kilka lat, bo mi się kolor znudził). Na podłogach będę mieć to, na co podłogówka mi pozwoli, co do temperatur, myślę że więcej, niż 21-22 stopnie nie wytrzymam. Czy to dla Ciebie godnie? Bo dla mnie to normalne. Znajomi, o których pisałam wcześniej, będą mieć do samo, tylko że w skali na 80m2. Czy już wtedy nie będą godnie żyć?

----------


## מרכבה

specjalnynikt podnosisz doniosłe słowa o godności, a czy byłeś godnym rozmówcą ?  
Dla kogoś kto wyrwie się z bloku, z mieszkania o powierzchni 50m^2 dom który zbuduje większy i nie wyda na wodotryski, tylko
właśnie aby mieć jeszcze pieniądze na wykształcenie dzieci, aby te dzieci miały swoje pokoje.
Nie potrzeba im granitu w łazience, ważne że leci ciepła woda, jest ciepło i przytulnie.
I nikt im krzyczy, że są za głośno, można słuchać muzyki na full .
Zrozum że są wartości które nie da się wycenić ! mieszkam w takiej okolicy, że nawet jak u siebie byś wybudował wersal i tak nie masz takich krajobrazów. cdn.

----------


## Sławek...

> Sławek - ten temat jest dla tych, co potrzebują dachu nad głową z wygodą nieco wyższą od mieszkania w bloku, a nie realizacji fantazji.


Elfir nie rozumiem czemu cały czas wybierasz się na personalne wycieczki w moją stronę...

jedynym faktem jest, że takie wątki niczemu nie służą bo niby czemu?
każdy tu pisze wszystko co mu ślina na język przynosi i tak będzie przez kolejne 500 stron, teraz zaczyna się debata o godności i nijak nie mogę tego powiązać z sensem marzeń o domu za 200 tys  :wink:

----------


## Scarlet

> Już i nicki Wam przeszkadzają.To jest niegrzeczne i to wypowiedziane z ust kobiety.A twój nick???Scarlet. Prawisz mi takie morały a twój nick to są na prawdę wielkie osobowości.Mój to spontan............a twój. Scarlett O'Hara,Scarlett Johansson,Piękne kobiety z ego ponad 100%.a twoje???Wątek dotyczy każdego ale nie każdy go rozumie...............jeśli czegoś nie wiesz nie mów nic jeśli wiesz gadaj aż uszy zwiędną.


Scarlet - nie O' Hara tylko Scarlet Closterkeller. Rozumiesz ? Wątpię. Poza tym nie odpowiedziałeś na pytanie, skupiłeś się na nicku - tobie one tez przeszkadzają ? Ja przynajmniej nie krytykuję czyjegoś domu. Wątek nie dotyczy każdego - jak twierdzisz,  tylko tych którzy chcą wybudowac dom za 200 tys lub niewiele więcej.

----------


## Elfir

> Elfir nie rozumiem czemu cały czas wybierasz się na personalne wycieczki w moją stronę...


Jakie personalne wycieczki? Czy ja coś piszę o tobie osobiście? Człowieku, po prostu odpowiadam na twoje posty. Chyba nie rozumiesz idei forum.  :eek: 




> jedynym faktem jest, że takie wątki niczemu nie służą bo niby czemu?


Służa precyzowaniu marzeń tych co planują tanio wybudowac dom.

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Scarlet - nie O' Hara tylko Scarlet Closterkeller. Rozumiesz ? Wątpię.


Do mojego się czepiłaś to i ja ci odpowiedziałem co sądzę o twym choć nie masz przy nim napisane Closterkeller. Mniejsza o to idziesz za głosem większości.

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Jakie personalne wycieczki? Czy ja coś piszę o tobie osobiście? Człowieku, po prostu odpowiadam na twoje posty. Chyba nie rozumiesz idei forum. 
> 
> 
> 
> Służa precyzowaniu marzeń tych co planują tanio wybudowac dom.


Elfir popatrz na to co piszesz.z całym szacunkiem ale wypisujesz nie zrozumiałe epitety,które chcesz po swojemu podkreślić.A buduj sobie i więcej domów..........tych za 100 tyś i mieszkaj w nich godnie  :smile: .Pomagaj ludziom podejmować decyzje by szanowali kasę i budowali tanio w 100% udziału własnego.Ale nie wciskaj na siłę tego czego wcisnąć się nie da.Dopisujesz jak zwykle swoją ideologię ,która czemu ma służyć??????Komu????

----------


## Scarlet

A tobie nie chce się pomyśleć, obie wymienione przez ciebie Scarlett pisze się inaczej niż mój nick, ale kto by tam sprawdził.  I nadal nie odpowiedziałeś na moje pytanie - po co udzielasz się w wątku który ciebie nie dotyczy ? Z mojej strony koniec "godnej dyskusji ", wiele się dowiedziałam z tego wątku, ale nowi forumowicze mogą nie doszukać cennych informacji przez te wszystkie przepychanki.

----------


## specjalnynikt

> A tobie nie chce się pomyśleć, obie wymienione przez ciebie Scarlett pisze się inaczej niż mój nick, ale kto by tam sprawdził.  I nadal nie odpowiedziałeś na moje pytanie - po co udzielasz się w wątku który ciebie nie dotyczy ? Z mojej strony koniec "godnej dyskusji ", wiele się dowiedziałam z tego wątku, ale nowi forumowicze mogą nie doszukać cennych informacji przez te wszystkie przepychanki.


Ci co nie maja nic dopowiedzenia powinni milczeć.Ja mam dużo ku ich spokojności  :big grin:  więc gadam po próżnicy.Im niej mówisz tym lepiej dla ciebie nie narażasz sie na obelgi,obrażanie itp.Twój czas możesz wykorzystać gdzie indziej...........Jestem tu bo mam taki kaprys .zabronisz mi tego???Nie rozumiem.

----------


## Elfir

> Elfir popatrz na to co piszesz.z całym szacunkiem ale wypisujesz nie zrozumiałe epitety,


Który epitet jest niezrozumiały?
Co wciskam na siłę? 
Jaką ideologię wciskam?

Proszę o konkretne przyklady.

Wybudowałam dom za 280 tyś. (mam dokładnie zarachowane wszytskie faktury)  i napisałam wyraźnie, co kosztowało mnie więcej, poza założony plan 220 tyś. (robocizna majstrów i wyższy standard). Napisałam, że teraz mogłabym wybudowac jeszcze taniej, wiedząc co generuje koszty a nie jest niezbędne.
Nie jestem teoretykiem. Mam to przećwiczone w praktyce.
Ja nie będę mieszkać godnie, tylko wygodnie. Bo moja godnosc nie jest powiązana z domem.

----------


## Sławek...

> Służa precyzowaniu marzeń tych co planują tanio wybudowac dom.


to może najpierw doprecyzuj człowieku co to znaczy dom? 
to jest tak samo precyzyjne określenie jak samochód

można marzyć o samochodzie za 2 tys? 
pewnie że można  :wink:

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Który epitet jest niezrozumiały?
> Co wciskam na siłę? 
> Jaką ideologię wciskam?
> 
> Proszę o konkretne przyklady.
> 
> Wybudowałam dom za 280 tyś. (mam dokładnie zarachowane wszytskie faktury)  i napisałam wyraźnie, co kosztowało mnie więcej, poza założony plan 220 tyś. (robocizna majstrów i wyższy standard).
> Nie jestem teoretykiem. Mam to przećwiczone w praktyce.
> Ja nie będę mieszkać godnie, tylko wygodnie. Bo moja godnosc nie jest powiązana z domem.


Więc po co tu jesteś by na siłę tłumaczyć ,że mogłaś taniej.Wybudowałas drożej więc zwracając mi uwagę jesteś nie sprawiedliwa.Ciebie też tu byc nie powinno.



> *Wybudowałam dom za 280 tyś*


Jak dobrze ,że nie jesteś moderatorem a i serca ci brak w tych osadach.Jeszcze raz jesteś niesprawiedliwa.

----------


## Elfir

> można marzyć o samochodzie za 2 tys? 
> pewnie że można


No własnie. 
Pewnie komuś się wydaje śmieszne, że są ludzie którzy kupują samochód za 2 tyś. Ba! Że marzą o jakimkolwiek samochodzie, również takim za 2 tyś.
Mnie nie. I (w przenośni) będę takim ludziom doradzać, jak go poszukac, jakimi cechami powinen się charakteryzować i jak kupić najlepszy w tej cenie. A nie będę go namawiać za taki za 10 tyś, bo tylko taki jest "godny".

----------


## Elfir

> Więc po co tu jesteś by na siłę tłumaczyć ,że mogłaś taniej.Wybudowałas drożej więc zwracając mi uwagę jesteś nie sprawiedliwa.Ciebie też tu byc nie powinno.
> 
> 
> Jak dobrze ,że nie jesteś moderatorem a i serca ci brak w tych osadach.Jeszcze raz jesteś niesprawiedliwa.


Niesprawiedliwa?
Poprzednio było o godnym domu a teraz nazywasz coś "niesprawiedliwością". Mam wrażenie, że nie znasz znaczenia słów, które zapisujesz. 

Nadal poproszę o konkretne przykłady do:
Który epitet jest niezrozumiały?
 Co wciskam na siłę? 
 Jaką ideologię wciskam?

Wybudowałam za 280 tyś, fakt. I dokładnie wiem, co sprawiło, że przekroczyłam plan finansowy (przykładowo - jedno okno 11 tyś zamiast planowanego pierwotnie za 2 tyś). Dzięki temu mogę następnej osobie, która chciałaby taki dom, jak mój lub podobny wybudować bliżej kwoty 200 tyś. powiedzieć, co zrobić by zbić te 60 tyś. Na czym jest w stanie oszczędzić a na czym nie i ile pracy własnej będzie go to kosztować. Po co ma się uczyć na swoich błędach, skoro może na moich?

Widzę, że masz problemy z przyjęciem do wiadomości, że nie każdy buduje tak drogo jak ty. Nie musisz mi tego wytłuszczać, świetnie widzę normalny tekst.


_Jak dobrze ,że nie jesteś moderatorem a i serca ci brak w tych osadach_
 :roll eyes:

----------


## specjalnynikt

> No własnie. 
> Pewnie komuś się wydaje śmieszne, że są ludzie którzy kupują samochód za 2 tyś. Ba! Że marzą o jakimkolwiek samochodzie, również takim za 2 tyś.
> Mnie nie. I (w przenośni) będę takim ludziom doradzać, jak go poszukac, jakimi cechami powinen się charakteryzować i jak kupić najlepszy w tej cenie. A nie będę go namawiać za taki za 10 tyś, bo tylko taki jest "godny".


Znowu pudło.Czas twój przeminął a i doradzanie nie koniecznie trafne.Dom a teraz wypowiadasz się i to źle o samochodzie .Ile chcesz przykładów na fajans samochodowy do którego trzeba cały czas dokładać.Tego też nie rozumiesz??????Co im chcesz doradzać...............za 2 tyś to tylko rower kobieto przestań juz pisać te bzdury.Co i komu chcesz udowodnić.Najpierw dom ...............poległaś a teraz bierzesz się za samochód.......piekarz jest od pieczenia bułeczek i niech tak pozostanie.Dopisujesz znowu niepotrzebnie swoją ideologię.

----------


## Elfir

Rany, mąż kupił cinquecento za 1500 zł (z gazem) trzy lata temu, bo potrzebny mu był do jeżdzenia po wertepach. I jeżdził nim do zajechania. Na LandRovera nie było nas stać. I nadal nie jest.
Kto tu ma ideologię?

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Niesprawiedliwa?
> Poprzednio było o godnym domu a teraz nazywasz coś "niesprawiedliwością". Mam wrażenie, że nie znasz znaczenia słów, które zapisujesz. 
> 
> Nadal poproszę o konkretne przykłady do:
> Który epitet jest niezrozumiały?
>  Co wciskam na siłę? 
>  Jaką ideologię wciskam?
> 
> Wybudowałam za 280 tyś, fakt. I dokładnie wiem, co sprawiło, że przekroczyłam plan finansowy (przykładowo - jedno okno 11 tyś zamiast planowanego pierwotnie za 2 tyś). Dzięki temu mogę następnej osobie, która chciałaby taki dom, jak mój lub podobny wybudować bliżej kwoty 200 tyś. powiedzieć, co zrobić by zbić te 60 tyś. Na czym jest w stanie oszczędzić a na czym nie i ile pracy własnej będzie go to kosztować. Po co ma się uczyć na swoich błędach, skoro może na moich?
> ...


Dyskutuj z kimś innym mnie już zmęczyłaś tym uprawianiem niepotrzebnej swej ideologi.Męcz innych wypisywaniem tych bzdurek.Nie jesteś dla mnie first lady FM.Są lepsiejsze Panie od ciebie a ich grzeczność polega na tym ,że jak zwracają rozmówcy uwagę same tego nie czynią i są wtedy w porządku.

----------


## Elfir

:jaw drop: 
_Nie jesteś dla mnie first lady FM.Są lepsiejsze Panie od ciebie_  :rotfl: 
Jesteś mistrzem trollingu  :big grin: 
Jak napisac cokolwiek by nie miało sensu.

----------


## dr_au

specjalnynikt - szerze powiedziawszy nie rozumiem o co ci chodzi. Po za tym, że jeszcze prawdopodobnie nie ochłonąłeś z szoku po wydaniu na dom po wydaniu większej kwoty niż pierwotnie zakładałeś i pocieszasz się, że mieszkasz "godnie" i jest to "prawdziwy" dom. Tymczasem budowa to nie jest żadna sztuka tajemna. Można to sensownie wycenić i odpowiedzieć na pytanie nie *czy, a co da się postawić za 200 tys.*

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Jesteś mistrzem trollingu 
> Jak napisac cokolwiek by nie miało sensu.


Popatrz tez i na swe wpisy-wypisy...........moderator a z deka troluje...........znowu zapominasz o tej zasadzie zwracasz uwagę a sama tak czynisz........znowu  jesteś niesprawiedliwa.Nieładnie. :yes:

----------


## bowess

> Czas twój przeminął a i doradzanie nie koniecznie trafne.


Teraz nadszedł czas *specjalnegonikogo*.  :smile:  A jego porada taka, że się nie da, więc cicho siedzieć i ideologii nie siać.  :smile:

----------


## specjalnynikt

> specjalnynikt - szerze powiedziawszy nie rozumiem o co ci chodzi. Po za tym, że jeszcze prawdopodobnie nie ochłonąłeś z szoku po wydaniu na dom po wydaniu większej kwoty niż pierwotnie zakładałeś i pocieszasz się, że mieszkasz "godnie" i jest to "prawdziwy" dom. Tymczasem budowa to nie jest żadna sztuka tajemna. Można to sensownie wycenić i odpowiedzieć na pytanie nie *czy, a co da się postawić za 200 tys.*


ale ja nie dyskutuję z tobą daj mi spokój.
 :yes:

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Teraz nadszedł czas *specjalnegonikogo*.  A jego porada taka, że się nie da, więc cicho siedzieć i ideologii nie siać.


Passss.

----------


## Zielony ogród

poszłam na spacer z psami, wróciłam, a tu sie dzieje!!!!!! dobre. nikt specjalny czy specjalny nikt. możesz dać swoje zdjęcie? strasznie jestem ciekawa, jak wyglądasz.
w sumie twój awatar całkiem nieźle dopasowany... :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja bym rzekł nie karmić trolla  :big grin:

----------


## specjalnynikt

> poszłam na spacer z psami, wróciłam, a tu sie dzieje!!!!!! dobre. nikt specjalny czy specjalny nikt. możesz dać swoje zdjęcie? strasznie jestem ciekawa, jak wyglądasz.
> w sumie twój awatar całkiem nieźle dopasowany...


Passss

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Ja bym rzekł nie karmić trolla


Passs

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja myślę, że ten wątek wcale nie jest taki całkiem do kitu. ścierają się tu rózne ideologie (godny-niegodny, dom-niedom, mieć czy byc itp). Kwota 200 tys. na dom jest na tyle kwotą ekstremalna w naszych polskich warunkach (zastaw się a postaw się), że aby taki dom wybudować, faktycznie trzeba nie tylko liczyć, ale i zmienić sposób myślenia, przewartościowac pewne rzeczy, nie iść za tłumem. czy potrafimy jeszcze marzyć o czymś niematerialnym, a dom potraktować tylko jak miejsce schronienia dla Rodziny, jak środek, a nie cel? czy wygoda i komfort to wielki dom czy wolny czas i hamak w ogrodzie?

----------


## Xerses

> Znowu pudło.Czas twój przeminął a i doradzanie nie koniecznie trafne.Dom a teraz wypowiadasz się i to źle o samochodzie .Ile chcesz przykładów na fajans samochodowy do którego trzeba cały czas dokładać.Tego też nie rozumiesz??????Co im chcesz doradzać...............za 2 tyś to tylko rower kobieto przestań juz pisać te bzdury.Co i komu chcesz udowodnić.Najpierw dom ...............poległaś a teraz bierzesz się za samochód.......piekarz jest od pieczenia bułeczek i niech tak pozostanie.Dopisujesz znowu niepotrzebnie swoją ideologię.


Tak sobie czytam te Twoje wypociny i zastanawiam się czy jesteś zasmarkanym małolatem co to biega jeszcze z pistoletem na kapiszony i marzy o tym "godnym domu" czy totalnym impertynentem nie znającym realiów naszej polskiej rzeczywistości?  Oba powyższe klasyfikują Cię do typowych forumowych psich burków co to usilnie próbuja złapac za nogawkę bo niekonieczni wyżej mogą siegnąć. Tak czy siak dyskusja z Tobą nie ma sensu bo sprowadza się do niepotrzebnego ślinotoku. Nie będę komentował poziomu wiedzy budowlanej ani doświadczenia - bo nie ma czego - a przypne ten komentarz tylko do Twojej kultury osobistej - której ogólnie mówiąc brak. Daj sobie  juz na wstrzymanie bo niepotrzebnie watek zaśmiecasz i trzeba będzie za chwile prosić moderatora aby troche pokasował te Twoje posty..........

----------


## Elfir

moderator zostawił, by czytelnicy sami ocenili czy są w stanie postawić dom za 200 tyś czy nie. I komu wierzyć a komu nie.

----------


## artix1

> Passss.


 Veni, Vidi tak, a Vici już niekoniecznie. Przybyłeś, namieszałeś i wlałeś do forumowego kociołka całą swą tajemną budowlaną i życiową wiedzę. Rzeczowo, zrozumiale dla wszystkich i zarazem "kulturalnie". Od razu Cię polubiłem chłopie bo wszyscy "niktowie" to fajne chłopy (tuningowany cytacik z "Misia"). Znajdź sobie fora filozoficzne, na których będziesz się mógł jeszcze mocniej rozkręcić i podyskutować z ludźmi na Twoim poziomie. "My tu są proste ludzie"  z prostymi problemami i rozterkami życiowymi. Radzimy, doradzamy i uczymy się powoli budowlanego abecadła. Z tym budżetem niestety trzeba brać się ostro samemu za robotę i schować głęboko do szuflady  swoją dumę. Wplatanie do tej dyskusji godności jest delikatnie rzecz ujmując niestosowne. Któryś z Twoich pierwszych postów traktujący o klimacie w domu i rodzinie był nawet sympatyczny. Niestety kilka postów później wylazło z Ciebie prawdziwe "Ja" i cały ten miły klimacik spłynął brunatnym strumyczkiem. Popraw się chłopie. Tak powiedziałem. Howgh!. Pozdrawiam

----------


## מרכבה

strasznie jestem ciekawa, jak wyglądasz.  https://www.google.pl/search?q=nikts...-1%3B640%3B480 o to jest nasz troll ... każdy lekko się zdziwi.
ja próbowałem zrozumieć ! pochwalić że zaczyna coś pisać lepie, ale o.

Xerses  jak się kiedyś z Tobą starłem, to co z mojej strony złego Cię spotkało to przepraszam.
to co napisałeś to sam miód określający tego trolla ! Piwo ? winko z węgier ? może wódzia ? co Koledze do wrocka podrzucić ? 



> Niestety kilka postów później wylazło z Ciebie prawdziwe "Ja" i cały ten miły klimacik spłynął brunatnym strumyczkiem. Popraw się chłopie. Tak powiedziałem. Howgh!. Pozdrawiam


 Pisał że to dzięki mnie wyleciał za pierwszym razem.
Chętnie bym sobie tą zasługę przypisał !

----------


## Zielony ogród

> strasznie jestem ciekawa, jak wyglądasz.  https://www.google.pl/search?q=nikts...-1%3B640%3B480 o to jest nasz troll ... każdy lekko się zdziwi.
> ja próbowałem zrozumieć ! pochwalić że zaczyna coś pisać lepie, ale o.
> 
> Xerses  jak się kiedyś z Tobą starłem, to co z mojej strony złego Cię spotkało to przepraszam.
> to co napisałeś to sam miód określający tego trolla !


wolałam jednak jak był owiany tajemnicą......

----------


## Xerses

> moderator zostawił, by czytelnicy sami ocenili czy są w stanie postawić dom za 200 tyś czy nie. I komu wierzyć a komu nie.


Jasne tylko szkoda nerwów, takich najlepiej olac sami wtedy znikaja bo nikt - jak ktos tu wyżej wspomniał - nie karmi ich ego swoimi odpowiedziami  :smile:

----------


## artix1

> o to jest nasz troll ... każdy lekko się zdziwi.!


 Przecież wcześniej napisałem, że wszyscy niktowie to fajne chłopy.  :big grin: . Wypisz wymaluj "nobody" :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> wolałam jednak jak był owiany tajemnicą......


 Ehehhehe  :big lol:

----------


## dr_au

> ja myślę, że ten wątek wcale nie jest taki całkiem do kitu. ścierają się tu rózne ideologie (godny-niegodny, dom-niedom, mieć czy byc itp). Kwota 200 tys. na dom jest na tyle kwotą ekstremalna w naszych polskich warunkach (zastaw się a postaw się), że aby taki dom wybudować, faktycznie trzeba nie tylko liczyć, ale i zmienić sposób myślenia, przewartościowac pewne rzeczy, nie iść za tłumem. czy potrafimy jeszcze marzyć o czymś niematerialnym, a dom potraktować tylko jak miejsce schronienia dla Rodziny, jak środek, a nie cel? czy wygoda i komfort to wielki dom czy wolny czas i hamak w ogrodzie?


W mojej ocenie to trochę bardziej skomplikowane. Dom zawsze będzie dużym wydatkiem. Jak kogoś stać na dom za 600 tys, to raczej nie wybuduje takiego za 200, jak kogoś stać na dom za 3 mln, to nie wybuduje za 600 tys. itp. Bo z dochodami wiąże się zapotrzebowanie na wygodę, określone czasy dojazdów czy styl życia. Czyli każdemu wedle możliwości i doradzać można tylko, aby budować taki dom, na jaki kogoś stać uwzględniając dostatecznie szeroki margines bezpieczeństwa.

Natomiast kwota 200 tys. jest magiczna z innego powodu. 200 tys. za dom oscyluje gdzieś w dolnych granicach opłacalności budowy. Pewnie trzeba by oddzielnie rozpatrywać sytuację w małych ośrodkach i dużych. W małych dom jest jedynym sposobem na zaspokojenie potrzeb mieszkanowych, bo mieszkań po prostu nie ma. W takich przypadkach zmniejszenie powierzchni poniżej np. 80-90 m2 nie przyniesie już wielkich oszczędności, a odbija się na komforcie. Koło większych miast cenę robi cena działki (+150 +200 tys do ceny domu), a to powoduje, że bardzo mały dom będzie po prostu nieopłacalny, bo taniej będzie kupić mieszkanie porównywalnej wielkości.

----------


## מרכבה

(bez ataków personalnych proszę)

Szkoda że ja jestem sinobrody ! bo takiego gada nic nie pobije podobno  :smile: 
Chyba czas go brać pod gąsienice. 
Przysadził się do mnie bez powodu ! chciałem coś wnieść do wątku.
Ponieważ obracam się w tematach budowlanych, bardziej tych od nauki strony, mniejsza o większość.
To że czegoś nie dopiszę to nie powód, aby łapać zaraz  za nogę ! jak to Kolega Xseres napisał.
Jest bystry niczym woda c-w . Na nic tłumaczenia, że na koszt domu składa się to i to .
A gdzie tam, bo ja nie wybudowałem to nikt nie może wybudować ! 

(bez ataków personalnych proszę)

Podałem przykład ze Słowacji ... ponieważ tam chłopy zrobiły w dobrej cenie dom pasywny, pokazane krok po kroku jak wykonywali.
Może się komuś przyda. A to zaraz że ceny itp ... ok ale dom ma blisko 200m^2 .
Tacy jesteście hardzi ? skąd ty będziesz jeden z drugim wiedział, takie rzeczy ? jak wręcz okupacja Słowaków odkąd mają euro .
Ile mam do granicy Słowackiej ? 25-30 km ... w marketach są nazwy dwujęzyczne! skąd ? ponieważ u nas jest taniej.
Pamiętam ilu Słowaków przyjeżdżało do Polski po materiału budowlane wtedy i teraz ! szczególnie że euro nie było tak wartościowe !
jednak przyjeżdżali ! nie będę jakiś statystyk robił .
To pokazuje że jak im się tam udało, to czemu u nas nie może być ? 

Podkreślam standard pasywny ! gdzie wielu myśli że co najmniej 50% więcej takie cuda kosztują !

----------


## Elfir

tylko niektórzy dostają działki, inni wolą ciasny-własny niż duży w mrowisku. 
Nikt tutaj nie pisze, że to jest recepta dla każdego. 
Budowa domu to kwestia bardzo indywidualna. Ale przy sprzyjających okolicznościach - warto marzyć.

----------


## dr_au

> tylko niektórzy dostają działki, inni wolą ciasny-własny niż duży w mrowisku. 
> Nikt tutaj nie pisze, że to jest recepta dla każdego. 
> Budowa domu to kwestia bardzo indywidualna. Ale przy sprzyjających okolicznościach - warto marzyć.


Elfir - jeżeli to do mnie, to jedna uwaga. Ja nie piszę, co jest dobre, a co jest "statystycznie sprawdzalne". Ostatnie lata to kariera domów małych. Ale nadal jest pewien minimalny metraż, w mojej ocenie warunkowany czynnikami ekonomicznymi. Też poszłaś w metry kosztem ceny  :wink: .

----------


## Elfir

Tak. Ale gdybym miała parterową działkę metrów byłoby mniej (klatka schodowa i druga łazienka). Teraz wiem, że można bylo obciąć metraż kotłowni i wiatrołapu. To daje razem dobre 10-15 metrów kw. do obcięcia. Teraz zrobiłabym to jednak nieco inaczej, mimo, że nad projektem myślałam dwa lata. Na planie wydawało sie małe. Teraz, kiedy zaczynam meblować dom, widzę, że jest dla nas za duży przy naszym trybie życia. Z planowanego taniego domku powstała nam w zasadzie rezydencja  :smile: 
Stąd wiem, że drugi wybudowałabym taniej. (nie uwzględniając rzecz jasna inflacji)

Myslę, że blędem jest zakładanie, że to musi być dom dla rodziny z dziećmi. Budują się także bezdzietni lub z dorosłymi dziećmi. Albo planujący dzieci w przysżłości dopiero (poddasze do adaptacji)
Moi rodzice kupili działkę z niewielkie pieniądze ale na budowę domu dla siebie i dzieci długi czas nie mieli kasy. Może pokusiliby się na budowę tylko dla siebie? Sypialnia-salon-kuchnia- łazienka-kotłownia-wiatrołap - wyjdzie te 100m2 lub mniej.

----------


## Sławek...

i w koło Macieju to samo....
można dom <100 m2 , nie da się dom pow 150 m2, może się uda dom 100-150 m2 
można z jedną łazienką, nie można z dwiema , za chwilę ktoś się wychyli, że można i z basenem no tyle że dmuchanym bo z murowanym i wyłożonym mozaiką to już nie można, 
błędem jest zakładanie że dom dla rodziny z dziećmi, błędem jest też że dla bezdzietnej, może da się dla związku partnerskiego bo im z założenia potrzebny mniejszy bo na dzieci nie mają co liczyć raczej  :wink: 

ciekawe czy kiedykolwiek ktoś znajdzie jednoznaczną odpowiedź na pytanie z tematu  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Tak - ci, co sobie wybudowali. Na forum jest dom za 150 tyś wybudowany chyba dwa lata temu.

----------


## an-bud

Heheheh..... włożyłem kij w mrowisko. Jak ktoś musi sobie wydłużyć to może sobie budować dom nad miarę jak lord "Farkład"
Kupiłem sobie rzęcha pół roku temu za całe 1000zł.... zrobiłem 60tyś km. i za pół roku dojedzie o własnych siłach na złom..... wymieniłem w nim tylko alternator za 100zł..... ale ja nie muszę sobie powiększać  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

ech, ty..nie-godny!

----------


## eniu

> Heheheh..... włożyłem kij w mrowisko. Jak ktoś musi sobie wydłużyć to może sobie budować dom nad miarę jak lord "Farkład"
> Kupiłem sobie rzęcha pół roku temu za całe 1000zł.... zrobiłem 60tyś km. i za pół roku dojedzie o własnych siłach na złom..... wymieniłem w nim tylko alternator za 100zł..... ale ja nie muszę sobie powiększać


Być może wydajesz pieniądze na coś innego, a na samochód żałujesz. Może być też tak, że po prostu ich nie masz, albo nie umiesz (nie chce Ci się) zarobić, więc gadka o wydłużaniu poprawia Ci ego :wink:  ...

Natomiast całkowicie się zgadzam z Twoimi tezami na temat.... :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> W mojej ocenie to trochę bardziej skomplikowane. Dom zawsze będzie dużym wydatkiem. Jak kogoś stać na dom za 600 tys, to raczej nie wybuduje takiego za 200, jak kogoś stać na dom za 3 mln, to nie wybuduje za 600 tys. itp. Bo z dochodami wiąże się zapotrzebowanie na wygodę, określone czasy dojazdów czy styl życia. Czyli każdemu wedle możliwości i doradzać można tylko, aby budować taki dom, na jaki kogoś stać uwzględniając dostatecznie szeroki margines bezpieczeństwa.
> 
> Natomiast kwota 200 tys. jest magiczna z innego powodu. 200 tys. za dom oscyluje gdzieś w dolnych granicach opłacalności budowy. Pewnie trzeba by oddzielnie rozpatrywać sytuację w małych ośrodkach i dużych. W małych dom jest jedynym sposobem na zaspokojenie potrzeb mieszkanowych, bo mieszkań po prostu nie ma. W takich przypadkach zmniejszenie powierzchni poniżej np. 80-90 m2 nie przyniesie już wielkich oszczędności, a odbija się na komforcie. Koło większych miast cenę robi cena działki (+150 +200 tys do ceny domu), a to powoduje, że bardzo mały dom będzie po prostu nieopłacalny, bo taniej będzie kupić mieszkanie porównywalnej wielkości.


to o czym piszesz jest oczywiście słuszne, ale zakładasz, ze wszyscy myślą racjonalnie, że dopasowują dom do swoich już istniejących dochodów. bywa tak oczywiście, ale często jest odwrotnie - dom jest wybierany z założeniem, że jakoś to będzie - powiększę kredyt, wezmę nadgodziny, zmienię pracę na lepszą, jakoś dam rade. i zazwyczaj ludzie dają radę - zapracowują się, nie mają czasu na korzystanie z tego domu i ogrodu, rezygnuj a z wakacji, dzieci wyfruwają nie wiadomo kiedy....
częściej jest tak, że ten kogo stać na dom za 600tys. buduje nie za nasze 200tys., ale raczej za 900tys, i też ma problem.

----------


## specjalnynikt

Jakież to piękne.To jest monolog.Wataha ,która nie może zrozumieć podstawowych zagadnień z życia codziennego jest tylko watahą-grupą atakującą. Ciekawym ilu z tych obrażających mnie ma właśnie dom taki kierunkowy nie dla rodziny tylko ,żeby mieszkać,bez udziwnień ilu???Zapewne nikt.Jak już dopadną ofiarę to się wyżywają ponieważ do tematu nijak inaczej kwalifikować się nie mogą.Idą za głosem tłumu.Zwracam uwagę na tych .którzy jasno i przejrzyście piszą ku uwadze stronniczych tych co to jak się podnosi larum znają tylko znaczenie słów burak cham,troll itp.Moderator udaje ,że tego nie widzi bo tak zdecydowała wataha.Nie kieruje się ideą  w swojej funkcji tylko to co mu powiedzą. Jeśli trollowaniem nazywamy każde nie wskazane nie tematyczne wejście to sami zaprzeczamy sobie i po części trollujemu. Powrócę w tym monologu do słowa godnie tak tu przez niektórych wykpiwanego. Myślałem ,żeby godnie mieszkać w swoim domu to nic innego jak mieć gdzie spać,umyć się, zjeść,z WC, taki dom nie będący w stanie budowy nie patrząc przy tym na nie wykończone jego części.Cala inna obwoluta to już zachcianki ,które do domu za 200 tyś niestety mi nie pasują.Ale skoro godny  to słowo nie godne :big grin:  to budujcie domu czego Wam życzę te bez godności,bez satysfakcji,te w których wiecznie patrzyć będziecie i czekać aż coś nie zatrybi. Przykład z samochodem jest na to dowodem za 1000 zyla ale jedzie do przodu i już za chwileczką dojedzie na złom przejeżdżając 60 tyś km.Zapytałbym w jakim czasie to wyjeździł???.W monologu mym na koniec wycenię mój super godny Dom. :yes:  nie są to 200 tyś za stan surowy z niewykończonym poddaszem i garażem.To 1 000 000 PLN.Dodam ,że działka jest zagospodarowana w roślinność w którą wsadziłem kupę kasy ,jej wielkość to 16 Margiele grząskie podłoże zmusiło mnie do zainwestowania w dobrze i mocno posadowionej kostce brukowej.Chodziliśmy po paletach też można było.Bez ogrodzenie także ale jak nam psy pogryzły dziecko co bardzo przeżyliśmy inwestycja w ogrodzenia poszła z marszu na podmurówce by ograniczyć do 0 przejście dołem.Jak nam rozkradano nasze nagromadzone dobra,drewno do kominka,ławki i krzesła z tarasu i włamywano się do domu bo jako ostatni stał na uboczu to alarm został z nami do dziś.Wielu stwierdzi ,że te wspomniane wyżej elementy to już nie dom jam mam z gola odmienne zdanie.Teraz z biegiem lat a młody już nie jestem i jak słyszę z ust forumowicza że jestem burakiem a moderator twierdzi ,że to jest ok to z całym szacunkiem chyba nie o to chodzi. :sad:  :sad:  :sad:  



> ..i zastanawiam się czy jesteś zasmarkanym małolatem co to biega jeszcze z pistoletem na kapiszony i marzy o tym "godnym domu" czy totalnym impertynentem nie znającym realiów naszej polskiej rzeczywistości? Oba powyższe klasyfikują Cię do typowych forumowych psich burków...........


Ciekaw jestem jak jemu się mieszka i czy jego cynizm jest odwrotnością tego co ma u siebie na działce.
Jak żona zwróciła uwagę pewnemu kierowcy by nie zastawiał wjazdu na na drugi dzień z tylu domu powybijano nam szyby.Teraz dom posiada tanie kamerki które takich intruzów w razie czego uchwycą.Ale ten mały koszt nie jest przecież elementem domu to już nie dom.W domu już na koniec nie trzeba mieć rekuperatora,wentylacja grawitacyjna sobie poradzi ,przecież okna do niego kupimy na allegro za grosze.Nie musi być w nim komfortu cieplnego.19 stC w zupełności wystarczy.Jak nam paliwa pójdzie za dużo to nic ,że za mało włożyliśmy w elewację.Jak nam się po dymi do wnętrza to co tam przecież z systemowych kominów czy z kwasuwki to zjawisko też może wystąpić.Jak oszczędnie wyizolujemy podłoże to co przecież tak też da się żyć.Jak już zainwestujemy w elewacje to po co ją malować "barankować" itp przecież to nie dom a jak cement na niej wypłowieje lub popęka to tez nic.

serdecznie pozdrawiam ale powtórzę ja na dzisiejsze czasy za takie pieniądze nie podjąłbym eis budowy ale to jucz moje zdanie .

----------


## Zielony ogród

wiem, nie karmić trolla....ale
ale czy ty się specjalnyniktu nie wpakowałeś w jakiś wielki projekt, którego dobrze nie wyceniłeś i teraz masz problem z wykończeniem? bo to przebija z twoich postów. i tłumaczy trochę twoje zachowanie.
pewnie wziąłeś projekt za milion i stwierdziłeś, że kosztorys jest zawyżony, a ty  jesteś sprytny i zrobisz go za 300tys.
kosztorysy rzadko bywają zawyżone.
u nas w okolicy trochę takich wielkich nie wykończonych domów też stoi, ku przestrodze.


a, i tam chyba nie była mowa o buraku, tylko o burku.
i myślę, że zamiast tak walczyć możesz spróbować zapytać o radę - tu jest wiele życzliwych osób i na pewno coś się wymyśli. jak się wyłączy emocje i włączy myślenie, to zawsze znajdzie się jakieś wyjście.

----------


## bowess

*specjalnynikt* szczere wyrazy współczucia z powodu fatalnego sąsiedztwa. Ten post jest naprawdę cenny, bo pokazuje "nowym", że być może kupując działkę gdzieś wśród tubylców, koszty płotu i zabezpieczeń będą musieli ponieść jako pierwsze.

My wyprowadziliśmy się z dużego miasta do małego miasteczka. Nauczeni, że wszystko się może zdarzyć (w mieście były kradzieże z piwnic i ogródków, wandalizm - różnie mogło być rano z samochodem) po pierwsze robiliśmy ogrodzenie z zamykaniem na klucz. Na szczęście okazało się, że "u nas naród spokojny" (niedawno zostawiłam ładny nowy szpadel przed furtką i nikt nie zawłaszczył, choć stał całe popołudnie i noc), dodatkowym plusem było to, że wszyscy kupili działki w tym samym czasie i nikt nie czuł się zasiedziałym królem okolicy.  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

Zgodnie z informacjami w dzienniku niktspecjalny budował ten dom:

http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-domow/wszystkie-projekty/S-GL-312-Magda,341.html

Oczywiście parametry na stronie biura są jak zwykle takie, że ciężko się zorientować, jakiej wielkości jest dom. Ze zgrubnej kalkulacji wynika, że ma 150 m2 powierzchni zabudowy i jakieś 220 m2 po podłodze. Jest to więc dom z gatunku 200 tys i więcej za stan surowy otwarty (nawet na stronie biura podają 270 tys. za SSZ), a nie za wykończony. Podana tam kwota 450 tys. za stan wykończony w mojej ocenie raczej odnosi się do stanu "deweloperskiego", bo budując systemem zleconym raczej nie zrobimy w tym okładzin, łazienek czy kuchni.

Jakoś nie jestem w stanie zaakceptować faktu, że jest to minimum, które można nazwać domem. Buduję dom podobnej wielkości, i mimo że raczej (odpukać) mnie na niego stać, widzę, że można by było wybudować coś mniejszego i tańszego.

A relacji z ludnością tubylczą współczuję. Bazując na doświadczeniach moich rodziców mogę powiedzieć tylko jedno - w sytuacji, w której mamy dom wyraźnie okazalszy od otoczenia, jest duże prawdopodobieństwo niechęci ze strony sąsiadów. Ten czynnik trzeba brać pod uwagę wybierając działkę.

----------


## Scarlet

Czy to jest projekt godny miliona ?  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

To jest projekt, na który można wydać milion  :wink: . Nie wiemy, ile kosztowała działka niktspecjalny. Rozpiętość cen jest olbrzymia i ściśle zależy od lokalizacji. A i w czasie budowy domu mogą różnie ukształtować się koszty, bo albo coś wyskoczy (np. grunt okaże się słaby), albo inwestor ma słabą wolę (bo przecież "buduje na zawsze").  

Natomiast co do szacowanych kosztów budowy. Dom ma podobną powierzchnię zabudowy i podobną powierzchnię podłóg do mojego. Ma prostszą konstrukcję i nieco mniejszą kubaturę, ale za to bardziej skomplikowany dach. Mój budżet na budowę i wykończenie domu do satysfakcjonującego mnie standardu (dosyć skromnego zresztą) to jakieś 550 tys. bez kosztów umeblowania czy zagospodarowania działki. Już widzę, że żeby go zachować, będę się musiał sporo napocić i bez trudu można wydać więcej. Szacowałbym koszty budowy podanego projektu na dosyć podobne. Jeżeli dom był budowany w szczycie cen materiałów budowlanych, to mogą być to i większe kwoty.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Czy to jest projekt godny miliona ?


widzisz Scarlet - pewnie niktspecjalny popełnił podobny błąd. może nie milion, ale jeśli dom ma wyglądać jak na obrazku - to pół miliona jak nic. wyobraź sobie sytuację - budujesz wg tego projektu, masz kredyt na 200 tys., działke i no powiedzmy 50 tys. oszczędności plus stały dochód 5 tys/mc. czujesz się jeśli nie bogata, to przynajmniej warta ot takiego domku jak z obrazka. budujesz - poszły oszczędności, poszedł kredyt. masz stan surowy zamknięty przy dobrych wiatrach. i co z tego, że zaoszczędziłaś nawet 20% na robociźnie - to jest tylko 50 tys., a brakuje ci jeszcze 250. musisz już spłacać kredyt, pochłania to np. jedna trzecią twoich dochodów. nadal trzeba gdzieś mieszkać, żyć, samochód się sypie......bank kredytu więcej nie da. i co teraz? ani mieszkać w nowym domu, bo nie skończony, ani w wynajętym, bo za drogo.......na budowie ktoś musi być, bo kradną......i tragedia gotowa. jeśli dom ma kosztorys na 350-400tys. to żadnymi "własnymi rękami" i negocjacjami nie zejdzie się do 200tys.
trzeba pogodzić się z projektem za 200-250 tys., niktspecjalny wybrał droższy i teraz pisze, że się nie da. no jego projektu na pewno się nie da.

----------


## Sławek...

...a może niech ktośwrzuci projekty tych domów po 150 lub 200 tys do zamieszkania?

----------


## specjalnynikt

Monolog trolla ,chama buraka fieja .uja  czy burka przy budzie itp. ciąg dalszy:Wyceny musiałem dokonać ponieważ rodzice chcąc nam pomóc do wkalkulowania w kredyt hipoteczny dali nam swoje mieszkanie jako zastaw.Kto wie zrozumie o co chodzi.By po latach oddać im  mieszkanie w poprzednim wzorze trzeba było pokazać bankowi Iz inwestycja jest warta dużo więcej i zastawu już nie potrzeba.Kto chce zrozumie.Wyceny z a 250 PLN dokonał z fotkami przedstawiciel rzeczoznawca z Banku.Kwota to, rzeczony 1 milion zł.Kto chce wie i kalkulacji zbytniej tu nie trzeba. Niktspecjalny nie popełnił błędu,który zalicza go do chamów burków itp. Niktspecjalny wybudował dom na miarę możliwości i przy warunkach wtedy panujących. Radził sobie z przeciwnościami losu ,które jak widać nieliczni wyłapują i chwała im za to bo to oni tworzą to właściwe Forum.To ludzie którzy żyją w świecie realnym a z watahą atakują by tak na prawdę nic nie zyskać.Odwołam się w mym monologu...........Niech powstaną ci ktorzy w obecnym czasie wybudowali swoje lokum za 200 tyś PLN i są szczęśliwi i mają w nim to na co tak czekali.Odezwijcie się tu na FM.

----------


## macmac84

Śledzę ten wątek od dłuższego czasu i uważam że powinniście skupić się na merytorycznych wypowiedziach i podpowiedziach. Jesteście forumowiczami od dłuższego czasu i nie powinniście dawać tak łatwo wciągać się w bezsensowne pogaduszki. Z tego wątku można się dowiedzieć naprawdę dużo ciekawego. Jeśli ktoś ma inne zdanie to powinien je wyrażać w sposób kulturalny jak przystało na porządnego forumowicza. Zakopcie zatem topór wojenny i wróćcie do wątku na spokojnie. 

Pozdr

----------


## Zielony ogród

tak naprawdę ile w końcu można pisać ciągle to samo. założenia budowy za 200 były wypunktowane kilkadziesiąt razy, każdy prędzej czy później się z tymi wnioskami zgodził, i tak naprawdę pozostał wątek towarzyski. czasami jest nudno, czasami wszyscy się ożywiają, jak teraz.....jak w życiu.

----------


## specjalnynikt

> pluł jadem bez merytorycznej krytyki





> Weekend wolnego od forum dla niktspecjalnego za wyjątkowo napastliwy, obraźliwy wpis





> Piszesz ratujcie mnie bo nie wiem co mam robić ! "wiedzę" budowlaną zdobywałem na bieżąco podczas budowy.
> Weź zeszyt A4 wyrysuj sobie szkic domku, policz materiały, zastanów się nad każdym krokiem, ceny znasz przecież.
> Pomyśl nad technologią, zobacz co generuje koszty w domu, z czego można zrezygnować.





> Piszesz ratujcie mnie bo nie wiem co mam robić ! "wiedzę" budowlaną zdobywałem na bieżąco podczas budowy.
> Weź zeszyt A4 wyrysuj sobie szkic domku, policz materiały, zastanów się nad każdym krokiem, ceny znasz przecież.
> Pomyśl nad technologią, zobacz co generuje koszty w domu, z czego można zrezygnować.





> Popatrz ilu ludzi już ma Cię dość.





> Dlatego my będziemy mieć stodołę. I być może nawet bez kominów





> niktspecjalny - Ok, w takim razie opuśc wątek, bo on nie jest dla chcących żyć "godnie" w luksusach tylko dla przeciętniaków, którzy chcą żyć godnie acz skromnie i nie na pokaz we własnym domku.
> Zapraszam do założenia wątku: "dom za 1,5 miliona - czy jest sens marzyć i zmieścić się w tej kwocie"
> 
> Czuję się jak Diogenes rozmawiający z Aleksandrem Wielkim





> Dla ciebie marzeniem jest odpowiednio wysoki poziom zamożności, który wyrażasz za pomocą swojego domu.
> Dlatego nie rozumiesz ludzi, którzy tu piszą.


Monolog:
Za nie zrozumienie,które na silę wciska ludziom powinna dostać bana tak jak ja.




> Ja mam niemal wszędzie zarówki energooszczędne. To jest zaliczane do luksusów czy badziewia?


Monolog.............:Jeśli tego nie rozumie pseudo moderator to po co jest nim na siłę.To nie luksus to ani badziewie to ta jej przekorna krytyka której oddaje się coraz bardziej........... ni serca ni szacunku.a oszczędność jest i to nie tania ale jest.




> Uzyty w pojęciu godny dom jest nonsensownym neologizmem


Negować wypowiedzi słowami wieszczów..............to jest także niegrzeczne choćby miały mały wpływ na nazewnictwo godny dom.




> Elfir nie rozumiem czemu cały czas wybierasz się na personalne wycieczki ..............
> 
> .............jedynym faktem jest, że takie wątki niczemu nie służą bo niby czemu...............?





> to może najpierw doprecyzuj człowieku co to znaczy dom?


monolog .samochód w wątku o domu za 200 tyś zł.



> A nie będę go namawiać za taki za 10 tyś, bo tylko taki jest "godny".





> Jesteś mistrzem trollingu 
> Jak napisac cokolwiek by nie miało sensu.





> Ja bym rzekł nie karmić trolla





> Tak sobie czytam te Twoje wypociny





> Daj sobie juz na wstrzymanie bo niepotrzebnie watek zaśmiecasz i trzeba będzie za chwile prosić moderatora aby troche pokasował te Twoje posty..........





> moderator zostawił, by czytelnicy sami ocenili





> Przybyłeś, namieszałeś





> Znajdź sobie fora filozoficzne, na których będziesz się mógł jeszcze mocniej rozkręcić





> takich najlepiej olac sami wtedy znikaja bo nikt - jak ktos tu wyżej wspomniał - nie karmi ich ego swoimi odpowiedziami





> Budowa domu to kwestia bardzo indywidualna.





> wiem, nie karmić trolla....ale





> pecjalnynikt szczere wyrazy współczucia


To jest moje trolowanie chama i buraka,wypunktowane w opisach.

----------


## מרכבה

specjalnynikt 
całkowicie mi ciebie nie żal ! nagrabiłeś sobie, swoim cynizmem(w teraźniejszym słowa znaczeniu).
Przestań użalać się nad sobą!  Idź obmyślaj dom dla córki ! lepiej zrobisz.
Szkoda że cie z błędu wyprowadziłem odnośnie tego że to niby prze zemnie wyleciałeś.
Tak byś był pokorniejszy przynajmniej, wobec mnie.
Ale tak to już jest, jak się zaczyna człowiek litować. Popełniasz zasadniczy błąd, wchodzisz w dyskusję o gustach !
I przedstawiasz swoje nocne sny o domu. Pewnie aby pokazać jak typowy chłop: Zastaw się, a postaw się!
Masz imperialne marzenia niczym mao. Ciągle będzie ci mało ! Nikt nie będzie skakał w rytm twojej żałosnej melodii.
Człowieka który przechodzi kryzys wieku średniego i że mu tyłek żal ściska, bo nic w życiu nie osiągnął .
To przynajmniej uprzykrzą życie, każdego kogo spotkasz.

Za 200 tyś można wybudować dom którym nie trzeba będzie się wstydzić.
Niech się tego zadania nie podejmują ludzi którzy mają mgliste pojęcie o budowaniu.
Ponieważ potem opłakańskie skutki tego są gorycz się leje.
Ja wiem że można paść ofiarą mody i budować domki z basztami itp ...
Tylko nie każdy będzie robił ochy achy na temat takiego domu.
Nie dość że takie udziwnienia, podnoszą cenę to jeszcze śmiesznie wyglądają .
Jakiś nowo bogacki styl... styl tandetnego kiczu ! czereśniactwa. Zresztą co komu do domu jak chałupa nie jego.

Napiszę to jeszcze raz ! przestańcie co nie którzy liczyć dom jako sztukę ... bo dom domowi nie równy.
Co można wybudować za tą kasę ?  Już sama bryła domu jak wspominałem może wiele zmienić .
Dom o  planie prostokąta już daje możliwość takie jak, mniejsza rozpiętość dachu,
Np szeroki na 6-8 m może mieć dach bardzo prosty , krokwiowy lub krokwiowo-jętkowy.
Możliwie  bardzo dobrze ocieplony, co by go maksymalnie ogrzewać słońcem.
Likwidując rozbudowane systemy grzewcze i przeznaczając kasę na izolację ... dom ma kosztować tylko raz .
A nie jeszcze wołu płacić za jego utrzymanie ! 
co tu jeszcze nie padło właśnie o utrzymaniu ! wydanie masakrycznej kasy na różne wodotryski techniczne, nie gwarantuje tego że 
dom będzie tani w utrzymaniu.

----------


## specjalnynikt

jeszcze raz monolog ku uwadze tych którzy wybudowali dom za 200 tyś zl i są z niego zadowoleni.100m2..Kto odważy wpisać się na listę???Ten dom pokazać tu w tym topiku..............ale tu bez zbędnego zaglądania w dziennik???Są tacy???Niech ci przyszli nowi inwestorzy nie wertują stron by to okiełznać. Są tacy co to pokażą i opiszą ..............swój konkretny przypadek???100 m2 200 tyś zł.Ja ta listę odważnych z edytuję.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5'
6'
7.
8.
9.
10.
Kto pierwszy???Może ten co mi bana przybliżył.???Kto mi ubliża dalej........No proszę fotki i krotki opis dla potomnych. :smile: 

p.s chyba o to chodzi w tym topiku.czy może jeszcze coś pominąłem???

----------


## Scarlet

Jakbyś uważnie czytał ten wątek to wiedziałbyś kto taki dom wybudował bo kilku osobom się udało - choć chyba w to nie wierzysz. Na miejscu tych ludzi nie wpisałabym się na twoją listę bo przecież oczywiste jest że jak pokażą ci swój dom to ich skrytykujesz, uznasz że te domy są "niegodne". A mnie jeden z tych domów zachwycił i zainspirował do budowy podobnego. Ten dom ma klimat i nigdy nie powiedziałabym że kosztował tylko 200 tys.

----------


## מרכבה

Ubliżam ci weź ! teraz z agresora zrobiłeś się ofiarą ! a taki byłeś hardy !

Następne po co ci te informacje, dobrze Koleżanka napisała i tak w nie  nie uwierzysz !
Zapodałem przykład ... to wyjechałeś na mnie ! teraz robisz się ofiarą ! 
ani mi cie nie żal  i nie użalaj się nad sobą !

Zakładamy taki dom ... o wymiarach 7x15 m  posadowienie na płycie fundamentowej, opaska przeciw wysadzionowa
zdjęcie tylko humusu, podsypka piaskowa, z dodatkiem cementu, zagęszczona, płytą wibracyjną 
Oczywiście można dodać geowłókninę. ile to może kosztować pod taki dom płyta ?
Siatka zbrojeniowa oczko 12x12 pręty fi 12 ... grubość płyty 15cm belki pod ścianami.

Plusem tego rozwiązania jest to że gotowa jest posadzka w domu.

Teraz ściany , można zrobić jak Słowacy dać kratownice łącznie z dachem.
Można podciągnąć mury i zakończy wieńcem i na to dach krokwiowy plus jętki ! bardzo prosty dach ...
cdn .. izolacji masę minium 30cm pod płytę fu i ściany.. dach 40 cm izolacji i więcej .

Nie mamy kotłowni, kominów itp .. mamy WM ..  okna min 3 szybowe ... w zasadzie same szyby ...
wprawione w XPS'a ...  dzięki temu jest bardzo ciepło ... nie masz cieplejszego okna teraz na rynku!

Wntylacja mechniacnza połączona z CWU i GWC umiesczonego w podjeździe ...
mogę opisywać do jutra z wyliczeniem !

----------


## specjalnynikt

monolog:

1.Scarlet  ściema i brak odpowiedzi...............to jakaś obłuda.Boicie się wpisać na listę tych którym się to udało opisać i wkleić fotki.Co jest ????
2.מרכבה......kolejna ściema to nie ja mam w to uwierzyć w to ma uwierzyć inny  jak  .nie taki troll jak ja..jak nie cham nie burak nie burek przy budzie taki jak ja.
........kto następny???Bo w moim monologu oni nie maja już nic do dodania.

----------


## specjalnynikt

Kto moi drodzy ma ten wymarzony DOM za tą kasę..............jest ktoś kto bez tych obelg wpiszę się na listę i to udowodni.??????

----------


## מרכבה

> Bo w moim monologu oni nie maja już nic do dodania


 bo sobie tak stwierdziłeś.
wyraźnie masz problem ze sobą ! ponieważ znowu zaczynasz podchody.

pytam czym się zajmujesz? że takie osądy głosisz .czym ? wykładasz budownictwo czy co ?

----------


## Scarlet

Nie ma ściemy w tym co napisałam ale nie wrzucę za nikogo zdjęć jego domu. Przeczytaj cały wątek to sam  znajdziesz.

----------


## artix1

> 100 m2 200 tyś zł.


 Pewnie Twoja lista spokojnie by się zapełniła  tylko po co? Przykładów w dziennikach budowy jest sporo. Gdyby nie garaż w bryle i tony ocieplenia, spokojnie bym się w tym magicznym limicie zmieścił. Dom, który wybudowałem jest moim autonomicznym wyborem. Wyłamałem się na szczęście z okolicznej mody na pseudo pałacyki mimo tego, że byłoby mnie prawdopodobnie stać na takie cudo. Buduję bez kredytu. Już słyszałem, że jest taki jakiś  :smile: . Muszę się z tym jakoś pogodzić :wink: . Za tą kasę mam "bidę"?nie wydaje mi się. Mam dokładnie to co chciałem. Nie jestem trendy wśród okolicznej "śmietanki" ? No nie jestem i nie chcę być. Godności jak na razie nam nie brakuje i na pewno nie zabraknie. Na razie drugi rok z rzędu spędzamy wszystkie urlopy na budowie ale już widać światełko w tunelu i znowu zaczniemy spędzać wolny czas tak jak lubimy. Świadomość braku "dużej bańki" do spłacenia, kojąco wpłynie nam na zdrowie i nerwy. Współczuje takiego sąsiedztwa ale dedukując z Twoich wypowiedzi trudny lub bardzo trudny charakter, kij może mieć dwa końce i prawdopodobnie niektóre "uprzejmości" miejscowych mogły być prowokowane. Wieki szacun za pracę, którą włożyłeś w zebranie wszystkich skrawków wypowiedzi w jednym poście. Mi by się nie chciało bo mam wszystko w porządku pod pokrywką :wink: . "Motyla stopa", spotkałem w swoim życiu kilka osób z podobnym, delikatnie mówiąc trudnym (współczuję) charakterem ale Ty jesteś jedyny w swoim rodzaju. Rób tak dalej to cała wiocha zrówna Tobie chałupę z ziemią. Mimo wszystko życzę wszystkiego dobrego i spuszczenia pary bo się lekko zagotowałeś. Wiem, wiem, następny monolog  :smile: .

----------


## specjalnynikt

> jeszcze raz monolog ku uwadze tych którzy wybudowali dom za 200 tyś zl i są z niego zadowoleni.100m2..Kto odważy wpisać się na listę???Ten dom pokazać tu w tym topiku..............ale tu bez zbędnego zaglądania w dziennik???Są tacy???Niech ci przyszli nowi inwestorzy nie wertują stron by to okiełznać. Są tacy co to pokażą i opiszą ..............swój konkretny przypadek???100 m2 200 tyś zł.Ja ta listę odważnych z edytuję.
> 
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5'
> 6'
> 7.
> ...


Czy na tym zacnym forum jest ktoś odważny kto takiemu trollowi ,chamowi burkowi da tą właściwą odpowiedź???Kto pokaże jak się namęczył i wybudował za ta kasę taki swój wymarzony DOM.Jest ktoś????

----------


## artix1

> Czy na tym zacnym forum jest ktoś odważny kto takiemu trollowi ,chamowi burkowi da tą właściwą odpowiedź???


 Masz bardzo niską samoocenę, popracuj nad tym, a wszystko bedzie dobrze. Zamiast inwestować w zieleninę w ogrodzie, zainwestuj we własne zdrowie. Udaj się  pilnie do specjalisty, my niestety nie mamy wymaganych kwalifikacji, żeby Tobie jakoś pomóc, a myślę, że wszyscy życzymy Tobie jak najlepiej. Jasny gwint ale "rodzynek"  :no:

----------


## specjalnynikt

Monolog trolla chama itp.




> ......Współczuje takiego sąsiedztwa ale dedukując z Twoich wypowiedzi trudny lub bardzo trudny charakter, kij może mieć dwa końce i prawdopodobnie niektóre "uprzejmości" miejscowych mogły być prowokowane. ........


Boże jak ty to widzisz...........oni mi zrobili krzywdę nie dlatego ,że im coś tam powiedziałem.Nawet policja nie zna sprawców.Dlaczego tak to widzisz????Bo tak podpowiada ci wataha by mnie jako chama ,burka ,trolla omijać.??? :sad:

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Masz bardzo niską samoocenę, popracuj nad tym, a wszystko bedzie dobrze. Zamiast inwestować w zieleninę w ogrodzie, zainwestuj we własne zdrowie. Udaj się  pilnie do specjalisty, my niestety nie mamy wymaganych kwalifikacji, żeby Tobie jakoś pomóc, a myślę, że wszyscy życzymy Tobie jak najlepiej. Jasny gwint ale "rodzynek"


Teraz to już cham do lekarza................a lista ?????Nie ma tego co by podjął rękawicę????Fotka i opis.100 m2 i 200 tyś zł.To takie trudne????

----------


## specjalnynikt

Monolog...............pokażcie swój pazur.................no chyba ,że sami jesteście w stanie na to odpowiedzieć.A może jakiś ekspert............pierwszy wpisze się na liste i spelni moje i przyszłych inwestorów oczekiwania????

----------


## Scarlet

Tylko po co ? Po to żebyś napisał tym ludziom że nie tak wygląda " godny " dom ? Po to żebyś porównywał do swojego domu bo oczywiście twój jest godny ? Nie uważasz że to subiektywne ?

----------


## artix1

> Monolog trolla chama itp.Boże jak ty to widzisz...........oni mi zrobili krzywdę nie dlatego ,że im coś tam powiedziałem.Nawet policja nie zna sprawców.Dlaczego tak to widzisz????Bo tak podpowiada ci wataha by mnie jako chama ,burka ,trolla omijać.???


 Nie zauważyłem tu żadnej watahy. Żądasz szacunku dla swojej osoby nie szanujac innych. Kolejne posty pograżaja Cię, a mogło być tak pięknie :yes: . Najbardziej  wkurzają mnie Twoje posty skierowane do kobiet na tym forum. My faceci poradzimy sobie z tymi fekaliami  ale paniom należy się odrobina szacunku k...a! Kawał z Ciebie "maczo". Ogarnij się, a życie stanie sie piękniejsze, uwierz mi (albo nie bo Ty nikomu nie wierzysz).

----------


## specjalnynikt

monolog.............po to żeby ci którzy chcą zobaczyć nie mieli takiego złego przekazu jak np. OHARA.....żeby widzieli i wiedzieli kto tak na prawdę na tej liście jest tym za kogo się podaje.To nie dla mnie i nie ja będę ich wyśmiewał jak Wy ze mnie...........to dla nich by wiedzieli jak ciężko jest wybudować DOM 100m2 za 200tyś i mieszkać w nim godnie z rodziną.GODNIE!!!!!!!!!!.tej scarlet już należy podziękować bo na listę wpisać się nie chce więc nie ma nic....po prostu nic.

Ktoś następny????

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Nie zauważyłem tu żadnej watahy. Żądasz szacunku dla swojej osoby nie szanujac innych. Kolejne posty pograżaja Cię, a mogło być tak pięknie. Najbardziej  wkurzają mnie Twoje posty skierowane do kobiet na tym forum. My faceci poradzimy sobie z tymi fekaliami  ale paniom należy się odrobina szacunku k...a! Kawał z Ciebie "maczo". Ogarnij się, a życie stanie sie piękniejsze, uwierz mi (albo nie bo Ty nikomu nie wierzysz).


Monolog..........osoba ta chce się wpisać na listę czy będzie wyciągać nie potrzebne wnioski nie związane z tematem topiku????Niczego nie żądam chcę i prosze aby FM zobaczyło te osoby jak w tytule wątku.

----------


## Scarlet

Nie wpiszę się na listę bo wiem że moja budowa będzie droższa, z wielu powodów, ale główny jest taki że nie będziemy budować sami. Wiem kto mógłby się wpisać ale nie zdradzę tego - postaraj się i przeczytaj wątek.

----------


## imrahil

zdefiniowałbyś co oznacza "mieszkać GODNIE"?

----------


## specjalnynikt

Monolog.............juz pisałem




> 1.Scarlet ściema i brak odpowiedzi...............to jakaś obłuda.Boicie się wpisać na listę tych którym się to udało opisać i wkleić fotki.Co jest ????
> 2.מרכבה......kolejna ściema to nie ja mam w to uwierzyć w to ma uwierzyć inny jak .nie taki troll jak ja..jak nie cham nie burak nie burek przy budzie taki jak ja.
> ........kto następny???Bo w moim monologu oni nie maja już nic do dodania.


Zaraz znowu będzie ,że troluje(ale jak to określacie cham musi trolować) ............Te osobowości w tym topiku nie powinny zabierać głosu i niech admin zwróci na to uwagę................Lista jest............. kto następny????

----------


## Scarlet

> zdefiniowałbyś co oznacza "mieszkać GODNIE"?


Najlepiej w punktach , niech zrobi listę !

----------


## specjalnynikt

monolog..........

Moi kochani z poza listy....................lista już jest ale chętnych by się wpisać nie ma................Jest na tym zacnym forum kto wpisze się na tą listę???

----------


## Zielony ogród

jak sie robi multi-cytat? bo chcę się troche z wami poawanturować (wieczory takie długie teraz), a nie umiem nawet multicytatu zrobić.

----------


## artix1

> monolog..........Moi kochani z poza listy....................lista już jest ale chętnych by się wpisać nie ma................Jest na tym zacnym forum kto wpisze się na tą listę???


 Lista...groźnie to brzmi. Może założysz osobny temat, w nagłówku wpisz "Lista dla chętnych z poza niej". "Chopie trzym tygo orzeszka i go nie puszczoj" nie dręcz już nas wszystkich. Twoje maniakalne podejście do tematu, zagęściło tutejszą, spokojną atmosferę i skutecznie zniechęca przyszłych budujących do śledzenia tego wątku. Jaki masz w tym cel? Czy wiesz co  czynisz? Może nie... Nikt tutaj Tobie nie jest w stanie pomóc. Rozwiązuj swoje emocjonalne problemy gdzieindziej. Prosimy!

----------


## artix1

> jak sie robi multi-cytat? bo chcę się troche z wami poawanturować (wieczory takie długie teraz), a nie umiem nawet multicytatu zrobić.


 Nie podpuszczaj wiewióry :smile: . Stronę wcześniej był multiiii multicytat. Już gratulowałem koledze ogromu pracy włożonego w ten zlepek cytatów :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

Na to jest określenie bardzo ładne hejter !
Bo się przestraszę ! możesz sobie listy tworzyć.  Trujesz ten wątek!  na pytania zadane, nie odpowiadasz.
Zadaje pytanie czym się zajmujesz na co dzień ?
Na gorzkie żale jest czas w marcu i kwietniu ! 

Czekam aż się atmosfera oczyści, bo chciał bym rozwinąć wątek ... ale .

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Na to jest określenie bardzo ładne hejter !
> Bo się przestraszę ! możesz sobie listy tworzyć.  Trujesz ten wątek!  na pytania zadane, nie odpowiadasz.
> Zadaje pytanie czym się zajmujesz na co dzień ?
> Na gorzkie żale jest czas w marcu i kwietniu ! 
> 
> Czekam aż się atmosfera oczyści, bo chciał bym rozwinąć wątek ... ale .



monolog.......ja nikomu  nic nie muszę.Wątek bez podparcia tróją jadem מרכבה i ich w swych osądach powinniście się wystrzegać.Oni nic nie maja nic nie wybudowali.............kit Wan sprzedają.Nie ma co rozwijać topiku .......on jest rozwinięty,,,,,,,,, tylko chętnych nie ma by wpisać się na listę.

Troluję ten wątek by chamstwu się przeciwstawić i trolem być.

----------


## specjalnynikt

> Na to jest określenie bardzo ładne hejter !
> Bo się przestraszę ! możesz sobie listy tworzyć.  Trujesz ten wątek!  na pytania zadane, nie odpowiadasz.
> Zadaje pytanie czym się zajmujesz na co dzień ?
> Na gorzkie żale jest czas w marcu i kwietniu ! 
> 
> Czekam aż się atmosfera oczyści, bo chciał bym rozwinąć wątek ... ale .


monolog..........
NIKT...........simply  NIKT.Nie ma odwagi.

----------


## bowess

LOVE & PEACE

----------


## specjalnynikt

> LOVE & PEACE




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVmAh7whJoU

----------


## specjalnynikt

MONOLOG!!!

Nawet muzycznie się zrobiło..........ale nie oto tu chodzi ......LISTA............pokażcie się 1.2.3.4.5.6.............itd.Nie ma nikogo co wybudował dom 100m2 za 200 tyś zł.???Nie wierzę, :roll eyes:

----------


## specjalnynikt

Fotka i opis..................więcej nic.................pokażcie co macie!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll eyes:  :smile: 

dolny *monolog.*.........

----------


## specjalnynikt

Do jutra ba....................ki..........fajnie się z Wami rozmawia.

----------


## artix1

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVmAh7whJoU


 Wiewiórek ale sobie guru znalazłeś. Następny kosmita. Komentarz pod tym gniotem bezcenny. Monolog..... nikt mnie nie kocha i do tego jeszcze strasznie skrzywdził (wcześniejsze posty). Stary chłop mówi, że go ktoś skrzywdził. Wybcie szyb to szkoda, a nie krzywda. Tak to traktują ubezpieczalnie. Może oprócz tego incydentu, ktoś Cię jednak faktycznie skrzywdził? Było ciemno, ty taki przystojny, a on mocno chętny? :wink: .Moja wrodzona kultura osobista legła przez Ciebie w gruzach :yes: . Jeszcze nigdy takich bzdetów nie wypisywałem na forach. Niech Cię kule biją ! :ohmy:

----------


## Sławek...

ten wątek już zszedł na psy, szczerze mówiąc nie rozumiem po co tak naskakujecie na specjalnegonikta...Wasza sprawa, róbta co chceta...
ja nie chcę go bronić, ale też chętnie zobaczyłbym tych szczęśliwców, którzy wybudowali dom za 200 tys,
dotychczas czytam tylko, że 
-ja to prawie wybudowałam, ale nie wybudowałam bo wstawiłam inne okna i zatrudniłam kogoś...
-ja bym wybudował, ale nie wybudowałem bo coś tam, coś tam
-ja nie wybudowałem, ale uważam, że mogłem wybudować....
-ja nie wybudowałam, ale.......

to może niech na prawdę ujawni się ktoś kto wybudował  :wink: 
i nie piszcie, że mam czytać te 460 stron bo nie mam najmniejszego zamiaru siedzieć miesiąc nad jednym wątkiem, chciałbym tylko zobaczyć co da się wybudować za 200 tys

----------


## Zielony ogród

> ten wątek już zszedł na psy, szczerze mówiąc nie rozumiem po co tak naskakujecie na specjalnegonikta...Wasza sprawa, róbta co chceta...
> ja nie chcę go bronić, ale też chętnie zobaczyłbym tych szczęśliwców, którzy wybudowali dom za 200 tys,
> dotychczas czytam tylko, że 
> -ja to prawie wybudowałam, ale nie wybudowałam bo wstawiłam inne okna i zatrudniłam kogoś...
> -ja bym wybudował, ale nie wybudowałem bo coś tam, coś tam
> -ja nie wybudowałem, ale uważam, że mogłem wybudować....
> -ja nie wybudowałam, ale.......
> 
> to może niech na prawdę ujawni się ktoś kto wybudował 
> i nie piszcie, że mam czytać te 460 stron bo nie mam najmniejszego zamiaru siedzieć miesiąc nad jednym wątkiem, chciałbym tylko zobaczyć co da się wybudować za 200 tys



zapraszam...tylko odejmij sobie w pamięci wyposażenie kuchni i kostkę brukową, bo to juz było ponad  200 tys.; ale to się do domu nie liczy.
no dużo się nie da, niestety, ale zamieszkać można :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Sławku, nie ma nic za darmo. Ja przeczytałem całość plus kilkanaście dzienników tu i w sieci. Dodatkowo komentarze pod projektami studia z500 i mg projekt - to daje obraz, że da się wybudować za 200tys. dom do około 120m2. Ale jest haczyk: musisz mieć działkę. Bez działki szanse są ale na coś naprawdę małego.

----------


## Zielony ogród

bez działki w ogóle nie da się domu wybudować :smile:  działki pomijamy, bo ich cena zależy prawie tylko od lokalizacji.

----------


## compi

Kwitko, Zielony Ogród, zdaje się Netbet.... więcej nie pamiętam, a jakiś czas tu jestem. Niktuś jest jaki jest, ale wyciąga asa z rękawa w postaci prostego pytania. Postów zbliżonych przekazem do tego co Niktuś próbuje tłumaczyc było już tu sporo, często negowanych. I tak na serio, przeciętny inwestor może mieć spory kłopot w zmieszczeniu się w 200-tysięczne ramki. Nam się "udało" z dwoma tysiakami za m2 i mieszkamy, ale nie ma ani skończonej elewacji, ani podbitki, podjazd to mieszanka kruszywa i otoczaków i sporo innych "wiszących" drobiazgów. Jednak tak jak przy stanie surowym pomagali mi przyjaciele, tak w środku wszystko zrobiłem z synem sam. 15 miesięcy wyjęte z życiorysu i jeszcze sporo pracy przed nami.

----------


## dr_au

> Kwitko, Zielony Ogród, zdaje się Netbet.... więcej nie pamiętam, a jakiś czas tu jestem.


bury_kocur jeszcze nie skończyła, ale z dziennika budowy wynika, ze ma szanse. Ponadto ktoś jeszcze chyba w tym wątku opisywał budowę małego domu z pulpitowym dachem. I jeszcze ktoś, kto miał awatar z logo MG. Do tego kilka osób z klubu samorobów. Więcej nie pamietam.

----------


## Elfir

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...lkowa-przygoda - Martinezio wyliczył swój stan deweloperski na 100 tyś.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...udowaniu/page6 - SSO za 100tyś, deweloperski 180 tyś. 

Pierwsze z brzegu przykłady.

Ja się nie zmieściłam w kwocie 200-250 tyś. tylko dlatego, że mam dwie lewe ręce do prac budowalnych. Ten sam projekt taki Netbet pewnie powstawiłby za 200 tyś.

----------


## מרכבה

> Jednak tak jak przy stanie surowym pomagali mi przyjaciele, tak w środku wszystko zrobiłem z synem sam. 15 miesięcy wyjęte z życiorysu i jeszcze sporo pracy przed nami.


Stąd płynie wniosek, nie pchać się w roboty mokre ! oprócz płyty fu. Zamiast zamknąć temat np ścian i izolacji razem, następuje rozbijanie etapów na etapiki i etapiczunie, w budowie domu.  Stąd musi to być przemyślane, przemyślane taka rzecz, jak ile i co można na raz zrobić.
Nie dzielić prac.  Płyta fundamentowa, raz zrobiona, winna starczyć jako podkład pod posadzki bez dodatkowych wylewek itp .

A krytykować  budownictwo szkieletowe, mogą ci co mają budynek bez ani jednego kawałka drewna w konstrukcji .

----------


## Elfir

_A krytykować budownictwo szkieletowe, mogą ci co mają budynek bez ani jednego kawałka drewna w konstrukcji ._

O to ja mogę!

----------


## Elfir

> . Ponadto ktoś jeszcze chyba w tym wątku opisywał budowę małego domu z pulpitowym dachem. .


Bo własnie szukam jej dziennika budowy. Dom wyglądał trochę jak magazyn. Właścicielka planowała dośc odjazdową kuchnię.
Budowa była w przedziale 150-160 tyś. Dwa lata temu. I chyba rękami ekip.

----------


## מרכבה

> O to ja mogę!


 oczywiście  :smile:  jako jedna z niewielu.

Chcesz mieć dom spełniający oczekiwania,  nie okraszaj go niczym pisanki i nie rób kiczu.
To co teraz się buduje, te para dworki fikuśne, nijak nie będą chciały być w dobrej cenie.
Wydamy pieniądze na coś, co nazywa się moda, co jest tak naprawdę niepotrzebne.
Potrzebny jest dom funkcjonalny i ciepły, żeby każdy miał swój kąt.
Robiąc basztę na domu i 5 lukarn, ale o koszty bijemy się na izolacji.
o te 10cm więcej tej izolacji ... która kosztowała dodatkowo 2kzł ! to jest właśnie mentalność wielu budujących.

----------


## Elfir

Przecież ja już zbudowałam...
Własnie kompletujemy dokumenty do odbioru.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Bo własnie szukam jej dziennika budowy. Dom wyglądał trochę jak magazyn. Właścicielka planowała dośc odjazdową kuchnię.
> Budowa była w przedziale 150-160 tyś. Dwa lata temu. I chyba rękami ekip.


to była wmnich/swiki. pamiętam ja dobrze, szkoda, że zniknęła z forum. niesamowite elaboraty pisała. dziennik chyba usunięty, ale sledziłam go i pamiętam zdjęcia. kwota jak piszesz, jeszcze sporo do 200 tys. brakowało. budynek prosty do bólu, a w środku zaszalała. fajne to było.

takie jeszcze wspomnienie mam w związki z jej domem - pamiętam w czasie podróży po Maroku użalaliśmy się nad tubylcami, że mieszkają w takich okropnych domach w kolorze gliny wyglądających jak prostopadłościenne bunkry bez okien, różniły się między sobą tylko wielkością. przewodnik tłumaczył, że oni uważają, że piękno kryje się w środku, i że dotyczy to również domów. i faktycznie - w środku były piękne okna wychodzące na patio, fontanny, kwiaty, dywany, ozdoby......a na zewnątrz goła glina. swiki tez kierowała się taka filozofią.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Ha ha ha..............budzę się włączam kompa a tu te same trolle co ja.Cała noc na przemyślenia a lista nadal pusta. Ileż nowych forumowych witamink w budowaniu domu 100m2 za 200 tyś zł.



> .Wybcie szyb to szkoda, a nie krzywda........


zgadza się ale jest to niestety koszt domu i nie neguj tego bo staniesz się trollem tak jak ja.Bez cukrowania wielki szacun dla tych co stanowią i bieda stanowić nadal to zacne Forum Murator.



> ten wątek już zszedł na psy, szczerze mówiąc nie rozumiem po co tak naskakujecie na specjalnegonikta...Wasza sprawa, róbta co chceta...
> ja nie chcę go bronić, ale też chętnie zobaczyłbym tych szczęśliwców, którzy wybudowali dom za 200 tys,
> dotychczas czytam tylko, że 
> -ja to prawie wybudowałam, ale nie wybudowałam bo wstawiłam inne okna i zatrudniłam kogoś...
> -ja bym wybudował, ale nie wybudowałem bo coś tam, coś tam
> -ja nie wybudowałem, ale uważam, że mogłem wybudować....
> -ja nie wybudowałam, ale.......


1. Sławek mimo wszystko
2.nie zastąpiony compi 


> Niktuś jest jaki jest, ale wyciąga asa z rękawa w postaci prostego pytania.


tak prostego ,że nikt nie ma cywilnej odwagi by na tak proste pytanie odpowiedzieć.Bez niepotrzebnego bełkotu jak słowak i spółka.Takich ludzi potrzebuje to forum.
Pani moderator pseudo udzielająca się i to mocno zapomina ,że merytorycznie to jej niestety nie wychodzi ale jej postów usunąć się nie da nie dość ,że nie wybudowała za 200 tyś to jeszcze grubo przesadziła ale w opozycji jest by dokopać temu co prawda żongluje.
3.zielony ogród tak w lewicy i trochę w prawicy 


> bez działki w ogóle nie da się domu wybudować działki pomijamy, bo ich cena zależy prawie tylko od lokalizacji.


 Działka to nie dom.........Dom to dom ściany i nic więcej.ech.
dużo mądrych i przemyślanych postów..........gratuluję wytrwałości.cdn.

----------


## an-bud

> Być może wydajesz pieniądze na coś innego, a na samochód żałujesz. Może być też tak, że po prostu ich nie masz, albo nie umiesz (nie chce Ci się) zarobić, więc gadka o wydłużaniu poprawia Ci ego ...
> 
> Natomiast całkowicie się zgadzam z Twoimi tezami na temat....


 :smile: Miło słyszeć że ktoś chociaż częściowo się zgadza....
Samochód wcześniej czy później będzie rzęchem więc wszystkie tak nazywam.... już tak mam :wink:  
Kosiarkę do trawy kupiłem 5 razy droższą od mojego rzęcha, lepiej traktuję wiertarkę....  czy moje ego ucierpi jadąc astrą kombi z 98r? zawsze jakoś dojadę tam gdzie chcę, a bez żalu po przejechaniu około 100tyś km oddam ją na złom i kupię następnego rzęcha.

Aaaa wymieniłem jeszcze na początku tłumik (z poprzedniej astry bo był nowy i szkoda było go oddać na złom) i raz pękła mi w nocy linka od sprzęgła... i bez niej dojechałem do domu jeszcze prawie 100 km.

A człowiek jest taki że kasy ma zawsze mało..... :yes:  i zawsze przyda się więcej

W odnośniku jest mój domek, ma on..... ciężko się doliczyć więc napiszę około 500m2... na inny temat się nadaje bo mieści się w 100tyś..... wraz z działką  :wink:  Był kilka lat temu opisany w Muratorze.... i nawet można było w nim mieszkać.... sprawdziłem osobiście :yes:

----------


## bowess

*swiki* usunęła dziennik i wszystkie zdjęcia z innych wątków. Pisywała też na innym forum i tam można zobaczyć jeszcze jej łazienkę.
Stan deweloperski osiągnęła bodajże za 130 czy 140 tysięcy, do 200 dociągnęła wykończeniami i wyposażeniem, meblami. Dom miał 90m2, do wszystkiego były ekipy.

Dlaczego zatem usunęła tak cenny dziennik, zwłaszcza, że dom miała w środku wykończony super-fajnie? A dlatego, że tak tani w budowie dom o bardzo prostym kształcie w niektórych forumowiczach wyzwalał jakąś dziwną potrzebę udowodnienia *swiki* jak bardzo beznadziejny jest jej dom, a jednocześnie pokazania jak bardzo wspaniały i jedynie słuszny jest dom, który oni budują lub wybrali do zbudowania.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *swiki* usunęła dziennik i wszystkie zdjęcia z innych wątków. Pisywała też na innym forum i tam można zobaczyć jeszcze jej łazienkę.
> Stan deweloperski osiągnęła bodajże za 130 czy 140 tysięcy, do 200 dociągnęła wykończeniami i wyposażeniem, meblami. Dom miał 90m2, do wszystkiego były ekipy.
> 
> Dlaczego zatem usunęła tak cenny dziennik, zwłaszcza, że dom miała w środku wykończony super-fajnie? A dlatego, że tak tani w budowie dom o bardzo prostym kształcie w niektórych forumowiczach wyzwalał jakąś dziwną potrzebę udowodnienia *swiki* jak bardzo beznadziejny jest jej dom, a jednocześnie pokazania jak bardzo wspaniały i jedynie słuszny jest dom, który oni budują lub wybrali do zbudowania.


A kolega to z FM czy z innego forum...................To mnie burakami,burkami chamami zwą a ty na przykład dajesz inne forum a idź że se tam po co tu jesteś????Masz dom???Masz za 200 tyś zł???Wpisz się na listę boś ty z tych odważnych.Popatrz na wejścia jak ta cyfra się zmienia.Zaglądają tu ludzie ,którzy chcą w to uwierzyć.................Może napisz do niej SMS może ona jako pierwsza znajdzie się na mojej liście by nie sprzedawać nowym inwestorom kitu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

*bowess* - i grzała prądem - a to już błąd nie do wybaczenia :ohmy:  :ohmy:  :ohmy:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Miło słyszeć że ktoś chociaż częściowo się zgadza....
> Samochód wcześniej czy później będzie rzęchem więc wszystkie tak nazywam.... już tak mam 
> Kosiarkę do trawy kupiłem 5 razy droższą od mojego rzęcha, lepiej traktuję wiertarkę....  czy moje ego ucierpi jadąc astrą kombi z 98r? zawsze jakoś dojadę tam gdzie chcę, a bez żalu po przejechaniu około 100tyś km oddam ją na złom i kupię następnego rzęcha.
> 
> Aaaa wymieniłem jeszcze na początku tłumik (z poprzedniej astry bo był nowy i szkoda było go oddać na złom) i raz pękła mi w nocy linka od sprzęgła... i bez niej dojechałem do domu jeszcze prawie 100 km.
> 
> A człowiek jest taki że kasy ma zawsze mało..... i zawsze przyda się więcej
> 
> W odnośniku jest mój domek, ma on..... ciężko się doliczyć więc napiszę około 500m2... na inny temat się nadaje bo mieści się w 100tyś..... wraz z działką  Był kilka lat temu opisany w Muratorze.... i nawet można było w nim mieszkać.... sprawdziłem osobiście


Nie boisz się takim rzęchem jeździć z rodziną wyjeżdżając na wycieczkę spod domu 100 m2 za 200 tyś zł.??? .Straszysz ich i innych użytkowników drogi.Jesteś niebezpieczny na drodze.

----------


## bowess

Odpowiedź o byłej forumowiczce była na posty Elfir i Zielonego ogrodu*.* Ty jeszcze spałeś.  :wink: *

niktspecjalny* czy mają się na listę wpisywać ci co wybudowali dom za 200, czy ci co za 200 kupili działkę, postawili dom i mają całe otoczenie domu na tip top?

Dom wybudowany za 182 300. 198,5 tysiąca z ogrodzeniem działki, przyłączami i papierami. Otoczenie domu (ścieżki, kamyczki, okładzina tarasu, rośliny) robione już po zamieszkaniu - na razie około 8 tysięcy ale planuję rozwijać i ulepszać, więc nie wiem kiedy przestać liczyć kasę. Ogólnie stan aktualny *razem z kosztem działki* to 242,5 tysiąca więc na listę nie wpisuję, zwłaszcza, że budowa zakończona w 2011. Tak, wykończenie jest w standardzie niskim, tak, mam kuchenkę gazową, więc poniżej Twoich standardów. Mam wentylację mechaniczną z rekuperatorem, kocioł gazowy, cały dom jest ocieplony wełną skalną. Jest około 125m2 po podłogach.



Jak dla Ciebie, to mogę być koleżanką.  :smile:

----------


## an-bud

> Nie boisz się takim rzęchem jeździć z rodziną wyjeżdżając na wycieczkę spod domu 100 m2 za 200 tyś zł.??? .Straszysz ich i innych użytkowników drogi.Jesteś niebezpieczny na drodze.


Pojechałem nim na przegląd ..... i też zdał egzamin :yes:  

To też dom?  :sad:  http://niewiarygodne.pl/gid,16094295...iazdjecie.html

----------


## Zielony ogród

dajcie spokój z działkami - moja kosztowała 8 tysięcy, ale 10 lat temu bo kupiliśmy ją o wiele wcześniej i jak mam to liczyć? ktoś dostał od rodziców, ktoś inny kupił pod Warszawą za 200 tysięcy. ziemia nie podlega prawom rynku tak jak materiały budowlane i nie mamy tutaj wspólnego mianownika.

----------


## bowess

To było od początku założeniem dyskusji - że rozmawiamy o budowie domu w tej kwocie. Działkę należy wcześniej kupić, odziedziczyć, dostać od rodziców, jakie tam kto ma możliwości.

----------


## Zielony ogród

*bowess* twój dom niezmiennie mnie zdumiewa - za te pieniądze.........
a kuchenka gazowa to że niby co? indukcje tak staniały, że to już nie ma znaczenia

----------


## bowess

Duże nakłady pracy własnej. Podobnie jak u Kwitko w zasadzie wyszło.

Napisałam, żeby nie było że ukrywam rozwiązania niespełniające standardów.  :smile:  Jednak gaz ma też swoje maleńkie plusiki - szybkie smażenie, wok, u mnie niższy koszt gazu niż prądu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

profesjonalni mistrzowie kuchni to tylko na gazie, musi być żywy płomień
ja wybrałam indukcję z lenistwa - sprzątanie. miałam gaz 13 lat. a indukcja reaguje na zmianę temperatury równie szybko jak nie szybciej jak gaz. ale przy kosztach budowy takie rzeczy jak wybór kuchenki to naprawdę mały procent w porównaniu np. z wyborem kształtu budynku
.

----------


## Milosniczka prostoty

Jak ja bym chciala poczytac dziennik swiki..... Juz kiedys jej dom byl brany za przyklad i juz wtedy bardzo chcialam wiedziec jak Ona to zrobila? A na jakim innym forum sie udzielala,ktos wie? Moze tam ja mozna spotkac...

----------


## dr_au

> [...] ale przy kosztach budowy takie rzeczy jak wybór kuchenki to naprawdę mały procent w porównaniu np. z wyborem kształtu budynku.


Jak z "teoretyka" budowania pomału staję się "praktykiem", czyli rośnie mój własny dom, to zaczynam być mniej pewny wpływu kształtu budynku na koszty. 

Ja mam naprawdę dosyć skomplikowany dom, do tego trzeba było zrobić potężne fundamenty (łącznie na SSO poszło sto kilkadziesiąt m3 betonu i ponad 8 t stali), a koszty budowania są całkiem normalne, czyli za SSO (gotowy i rozliczony) jakieś 900 zł za m2 po podłodze (860 zł po uwzględnieniu zwrotu VAT), za SSZ (w trakcie - wycena bazuje na podpisanych umowach i ofertach) jakieś 1120 zł za m2 po podłodze (1080 zł po uwzględnieniu zwrotu VAT). Przy czym SSZ to 3 szybowe aluminiowe okna na ciepłym profilu (łącznie 50 m2, największe 5,4 m na 2,6 m), duże drzwi wejściowe z podwójnymi naświetlami z boku i cholernie droga brama przemysłowa do obkładania drewnem, robiona przez Hormanna na zamówienie. Przy budowie nie kiwnąłem palcem, nie jeździłem też po stu hurtowniach w poszukiwaniu najniższej ceny, choć oczywiście przy większych zakupach rozsyłam zapytania ofertowe do kilku dostawców.

----------


## DEZET

Tak sobie wczoraj tynkowałem  i cały czas mi "Niktoś" "chodził po głowie". Mam znajomych, których działki kosztowały więcej niż Twój dom, o reszcie nie wspomnę. Nie czuję z tego powodu żalu, czy braku godności. Tą reprezentuje sobą, nie postawionymi murami. Mój dom, będzie taki, jaki chciałem, żeby był i możliwy do zrobienia "tymi ręcami". Ma być dla mnie i mojej rodziny naszą oazą spokoju. Czy się komuś będzie podobał nie bardzo mnie interesuje.
Powierzchnia zabudowy powtórzę 152m2. Stan ssz + ścianki działowe, część sufitów, tynków nie przekroczył 150tys. zł. I materiały też nie należały do najtańszych(najgorszych). Za rok będę mógł powiedzieć ile konkretnie kosztował.

----------


## Zielony ogród

dr_au - a jak z pokryciem dachowym? nie widziałam jeszcze zdjęć. 
ale z twojej wypowiedzi wynika, że metry metry metry - jeśli 200 tys., to max 100 m.
oczywiście jest jakiś opłacalności w ogóle budowy poniżej tych 100 m
nowe pytanie - czy da się wybudować m2 domu z 2 tys?
a jeżeli tak, to 2 tys razy 100 daje nam 200.... :smile: 
wiem wiem, to nie takie proste. inaczej liczymy metr kwadratowy łazienki, a inaczej holu. a właściwie dlaczego? czy płytki do łazienki sa droższe niż do holu? czy bateria umywalka i wanna są droższe od komody do pokoju? ja nie widzę wielkiej różnicy w kosztach wyposażenia zwykłej łazienki i np. pokoju dziennego.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Mój projekt indywidualny to taki mniejszy kokosz. 8x10m. Bez okien w dachu czy lukarn, kryty zwykłą blachą trapezową, bez okien od północy, za to w szkielecie bardzo energooszczędnym. Jak zacząłem zgrubnie liczyć to poniżej 200 tys powinno się udać. Sasiadów mam bardzo fajnych od wschodu, od zachodu szczere pola więc odpada grodzenie płotu, z czasem zasadzę po prostu żywopłot. Garaż - blaszak albo wiata w szkielecie. I żadnych kostek brukowych. Pod lasem to by była zbrodnia.

----------


## Zielony ogród

*Dezet*, nie ma sensu porównywanie się z kimkolwiek. porównaj się do tych w klatkach z linku an-buda - i co? dlaczego mamy porównywać się zawsze w drugą stronę? dlaczego ta szklanka ma być ciągle w połowie pusta, a nie w połowie pełna? 
kiedyś Darcy, która miała swego czasu chyba najpiękniejszy dom na forum pisała, że jest zmęczona, bo wybudowali dom na krawędzi swoich możliwości finansowych, a powinno się budować nieco poniżej tych możliwości, aby móc potem rozwinąć skrzydła. bardzo mi to utkwiło w pamięci i zapamiętałam jej radę.
zresztą poczytajcie dziennik bittera - ogłosił już swój dom do sprzedaży, a szkoda, naprawdę.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jestem trollem nie karmić trolla chamem burakiem burkiem a ty :soczyście :



> *niktspecjalny czy mają się na listę wpisywać ci co wybudowali dom za 200, czy ci co za 200 kupili działkę, postawili dom i mają całe otoczenie domu na tip top?*


*

Ustaliliście z watahą ,że bez działki i jej otoczki bo to nie dom .........godny dom.Litości w tych rozważaniach.Nie no jeszcze głupka ze mnie na siłę chcesz zrobić???No oczywiście ,że juz bez dzialki ,SAM dom i jego serce tykające w nim.............tak jak pisze DEZET :
*


> Mój dom, będzie taki, jaki chciałem, żeby był i możliwy do zrobienia "tymi ręcami"


*
To kuźwa dlaczego nie potraficie zrozumieć,że ja za godny DOM mam w rozumieniu......... ogrodzenie 160 m ,dwa sracze, altankę 50 tui,solary KZPŁW,PG,podłogówkę,taras a na nim meble,drewutnie wypełnioną drewnem do kominka,jeden garaż na jeden samochód jak to mi tu jeden dopisał ,że mam dwa,czarną blacho dachówkę ,która jest piękna,,kuźwa piękna,oczyszczalnią ekologiczna serwisowana raz w roku,kota domowego zwaną cola i psa zwaną pepsi,dwie przybłędy ,które Gośka kazała mi kochać i kocham ,karmię ludziutka i błęda,rondo z kostki bo po paletach się kuźwa źle chodziło,łąkę kwietna ,którą ogrodniczka nam spieprzyła,gosposię za 100 zł /dzień aby bałagan po nas sprzątać,dom w którym jest ciepło nie ma grzyba,z czystą kotłownią i instalacja dobrana mądrze do tego domu,dom z zastawem mieszkania dzięki rodzicom .....dom z wartością dla banku 1 000 000 zł.Kuźwa z jego wartością-wyceną na dzień dzisiejszy.*

----------


## dr_au

> dr_au - a jak z pokryciem dachowym? nie widziałam jeszcze zdjęć. 
> ale z twojej wypowiedzi wynika, że metry metry metry - jeśli 200 tys., to max 100 m.
> oczywiście jest jakiś opłacalności w ogóle budowy poniżej tych 100 m
> nowe pytanie - czy da się wybudować m2 domu z 2 tys?
> a jeżeli tak, to 2 tys razy 100 daje nam 200....
> wiem wiem, to nie takie proste. inaczej liczymy metr kwadratowy łazienki, a inaczej holu. a właściwie dlaczego? czy płytki do łazienki sa droższe niż do holu? czy bateria umywalka i wanna są droższe od komody do pokoju? ja nie widzę wielkiej różnicy w kosztach wyposażenia zwykłej łazienki i np. pokoju dziennego.


Dach ma 280 m2 powierzchni, prosty dwuspadowy bez lukarn. Więźbę przeprojektowywałem w trakcie i ma dosyć masywną konstrukcję - poszło prawie 11 m3 drewna. Dzięki zastosowanej konstrukcji mam poddasze całkowicie bez słupów. Dach kryty dachówką betonową płaską (Teviva), systemowe dachówki brzegowe, 8 okien dachowych z firmowymi obróbkami (5 zwykłych Fakro U2, 3 drewniane pokrywane poliuretanem U3), krycie wstępne - folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna, obróbki blachą powlekaną, rynny stalowe Planja. Całość za dach z robocizną 54 tys. brutto. Kilka tys. do urwania z VAT (nie liczyłem jeszcze ile dokładnie). Zdjęcia zrobię, tylko muszę mieć czas i pojechać na budowę, kiedy jest światło dzienne. Mam z tym ostatnio problem. 

Rzuty są dostępne tu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/entry.php...i-ciąg-dalszy

Czy da się taniej? Na pewno tak, ale moje doświadczenia są następujące:

- istotne są przede wszystkim metry - powierzchnia fundamentów i powierzchnia całego domu po podłodze (inaczej rozkłada się to w przypadku parterówki, inaczej domu z poddaszem).
- duże znaczenie ma dach i wybory materiałowe dokonywane przy tej okazji. Gdybym nie zmieniał nic w konstrukcji dachu, a jedynie wybrał dachówkę ceramiczną Meyer-Holsen piano, zapłaciłbym jakieś 12 tys. więcej za dach. Kolejne kilkanaście tys kosztowałyby lepsze okna dachowe. Oczywiście dodatkowe komplikacje (bardziej złożona konstrukcja, zwiększenie liczby załamań połaci, powodujące dodatkowe koszty przy orynnowaniu i na dachówkach systemowych) spowodowałyby dalsze zwiększenie kosztów. 
- nie mają aż takiego znaczenia okna. Teraz naprawdę można mieć solidne przeszklenia za sensowną cenę

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ależ każdy z nas to rozumie, To ty nie możesz pojać, że dla każdego z nas godny dom oznacza coś innego. Dla mnie przykładowo będzie to moja 117m2 "stodoła" bez ogrodzenia, bez kostki, za to z sadem, który już powoli "się sadzi". I moja stodoła nie może kosztować do zamieszkania więcej jak 200 tysięcy bo na kredyt to mogę wziąć suszarkę do włosów ale nie dom budować. 

Trollujesz (tak, po 15 latach w sieci wiem dokładnie co oznacza to pojęcie) emocjonalnie w wątku, który Cię nie dotyczy. Podobno przeczytałeś go od początku a wygląda na to, że nie bardzo.

Piszemy tu o budowie *DOMU* - każdy z ludzi, który jest choć trochę rozgarniętych pojmuje, że wchodząc tu i czytając i pisząc - pisze o domu - nie o działce, płotach, sadach tylko o budowie domu. Jeśli się komuś uda te dodatkowe "pierdołki" w tym zmieścić to OK, niech się cieszy. Może wreszcie to pojmij. Napisałeś jeden sensowny post, w którym wyjaśniłeś co dla cCiebie znaczy dom i fajnie. Wystarczyło wtedy przestać pisać farmazony. Ale Wielmożny Pan się uniósł honorem, bo co mu jakaś wataha bedzie podskakiwać i pokazał, że na te wszystkie określenia zasłużył. To mój ostatni głos do Ciebie. Wogóle mnie nie obchodzi jakimi epitetami mnie obrzucisz, chcesz leczyc swoje ego czy kompleksy, spoko. Zwisa mi to. Aha i na Twoją listę nie nadaję się, bo dom mam tylko na papierze.

----------


## Xerses

> Jestem trollem nie karmić trolla chamem burakiem burkiem a ty :soczyście :


Ech a Ty dalej siejesz tutaj zamieszanie.....

1. Burkiem burakiem Cię nie nazwałem. Pomyśl zanim coś napiszesz. Napisałem że Twoja kultura i zachowanie jest jak takiego burka. Burek to pies, zazwyczaj mały nierasowy, nieszkolony  itd. Nie posiada za dużo siły ani odwagi (poza pewnymi wyjatkami) więc zazwyczaj robi dużo hałasu i szarpie za nogawke. Tak własnie robisz Ty wpadasz tu i siejesz zamęt. Kłania sie czytanie ze zrozumieniem - jakaś 2 klasa podstawówki. 
2. Kwota 200 tysięcy - to w tej chwili taki symbol. Popatrz, że watek jest od 2006 roku - zatem samą wartość należałoby podciągnąć conajmniej o inflacje (3-4,5% rocznie) oraz o wzrost cen usług budowlanych - sztucznie wedłg mnie nadmuchanych wskutek booooooomu.
3. Pomimo powyższego i tak uważam że mając działkę i budując nieduży dom i/lub duzy wkład własnej pracy- można w tych granicach sie znaleść
4. Co do Tej Twojej listy o którą tak tu wykrzykujesz. Ja zbudowałem dom z ceną - po ostatnich podliczeniach ponad - 340 tys - ale z wyposarzeniem.
Wyjatek od tego stanowi niezrobiona druga łazienka. Ale to w przyszłości. Materiały nie były najtańsze i standard wykończenia też przyzwoity. Pasywny dom to nie jest  - ale energooszczędny już tak. Dla zobrazowania parter poddasze 180m (230 podłogi) itd
Sam dom - gdybym użył tańszych materiałów , robil troche mniejszy, kto wie na ile bym się zbliżył. Oczywiście nie mam ogrodzeni ani kostki itd no ale to sie akurat nie tyczy tytułowych 200k.
5. Co do tej wyceny - To ten milion to chyba Ci bank sztucznie napompował. Spróbuj go sprzedac za tą kwotę. Powodzenia !  :roll eyes: 
6. O warunkach mieszkaniowych nie bede sie rozpisywał bo i po co.
7. Daj juz sobie na wstrzymanie bo żal już to czytać.

----------


## Xerses

> Czy da się taniej? Na pewno tak, ale moje doświadczenia są następujące:
> 
> - istotne są przede wszystkim metry - powierzchnia fundamentów i powierzchnia całego domu po podłodze (inaczej rozkłada się to w przypadku parterówki, inaczej domu z poddaszem).
> - duże znaczenie ma dach i wybory materiałowe dokonywane przy tej okazji. Gdybym nie zmieniał nic w konstrukcji dachu, a jedynie wybrał dachówkę ceramiczną Meyer-Holsen piano, zapłaciłbym jakieś 12 tys. więcej za dach.


No ja wydałem ta dodatkowa kase na ceramike - dlaczego? Bo wybrałem sobie szkliwioną - jak przyjdzie kiedyś wymienic bo pęknie lub ja grad załatwi - nie bedzie (nie powinno) być śladu, bo nie zieleniej , nie zarasta mchem i innymi duperelami, bo mi się bardziej podobała.  :big grin:  
Aaaa drzewa teżmi coś koło 11m3 wyszło przy podobnej chyba konstrukcji i powierzchni dachu. Oczywiście też ją wzmacniałem pogrubiałem dokładałem itd Czasami lepiej doinwestowac na takim etapie niz potem się martwić- a znam takie przypadki.  :smile:

----------


## dr_au

*niktspecjalny* - tylko, że twoje pojęcie domu jest cokolwiek zawyżone. W związku z tym po co się wypowiadasz w wątku o budowaniu ekonomicznym? I to na zasadzie "nie da się"?

Akurat raczej mnie stać na budowę mojego domu (odpukać). Natomiast gdybym miał nieco mniej zasobny portfel, budowałbym dom odpowiednio mniejszy i też byłoby dobrze. 220 m2 nie jest potrzebne do "godnego" życia. Można skromniej i taniej, a i tak będzie wygodniej niż w bloku.

Oczywiście można dyskutować, czy taki skromny dom, np. o powierzchni 90-100 m2, to 200 tys. czy 250 tys. Z perspektywy osoby dopinającej budżet na styk pewnie jest to różnica mająca znaczenie. I pewnie przy dzisiejszych cenach należałoby odpowiedzieć, że bliżej 250 tys, chyba że oszczędzi się na robociźnie robiąc niektóre prace samemu. Parasola w d... się nie otworzy i więcej za tę cenę się nie zbuduje, chyba że zrobi się wszystko samemu albo zastosuje nietypowe rozwiązania (wyjście naprawdę dla nielicznych). Żadnej wielkiej filozofii tu nie ma. I nie ma miejsca na dyskusje o "godnym" mieszkaniu i awantury na 20 stron. Dla typowej rodziny 100 m2 to i tak więcej, niż przeciętne mieszkanie w bloku.

----------


## eniu

> to była wmnich/swiki. pamiętam ja dobrze, szkoda, że zniknęła z forum. niesamowite elaboraty pisała. dziennik chyba usunięty, ale sledziłam go i pamiętam zdjęcia. kwota jak piszesz, jeszcze sporo do 200 tys. brakowało. budynek prosty do bólu, a w środku zaszalała. fajne to było.
> 
> takie jeszcze wspomnienie mam w związki z jej domem - pamiętam w czasie podróży po Maroku użalaliśmy się nad tubylcami, że mieszkają w takich okropnych domach w kolorze gliny wyglądających jak prostopadłościenne bunkry bez okien, różniły się między sobą tylko wielkością. przewodnik tłumaczył, że oni uważają, że piękno kryje się w środku, i że dotyczy to również domów. i faktycznie - w środku były piękne okna wychodzące na patio, fontanny, kwiaty, dywany, ozdoby......a na zewnątrz goła glina. swiki tez kierowała się taka filozofią.


Minimalizm może wynikać z  rozsądku, ale bywa też pochodną zamożności. Podzieliłbym to na trzy etapy. Pierwszy to brak kasy na wodotryski w ogródkach, dziwne daszki i pseudo kolumienki. Drugi etap właśnie widzimy wokół. Polskiemu społeczeństwu wydaje się, że przyszedł czas na pokazanie się ( An-budowskie "przedłużanie"). Niestety za wymyślanie Kowalski bierze się sam, a i projektantów tez mamy rożnych...
Trzeci etap to obserwowane np w Norwegii podejście "stać mnie na wszystko, więc nic nie potrzebuję".

----------


## Zielony ogród

*eniu* trafnie to podzieliłeś na etapy, też obserwuję u nas drugi etap. zastanawiam się tylko, czy nam bliżej do Rosjan, którzy w miarę bogacenia się demonstrują posiadanie w sposób wręcz przerysowany (ktoś pyta Rosjanina, jak mu się w Luwrze podobało - no podobało mi się....no......czysto.......skromnie, ale czysto.....), czy pójdziemy właśnie w stronę Norwegów. zresztą czy my się kiedykolwiek tak wzbogacimy :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Minimalizm może wynikać z  rozsądku, ale bywa też pochodną zamożności. Podzieliłbym to na trzy etapy. Pierwszy to brak kasy na wodotryski w ogródkach, dziwne daszki i pseudo kolumienki. Drugi etap właśnie widzimy wokół. Polskiemu społeczeństwu wydaje się, że przyszedł czas na pokazanie się ( An-budowskie "przedłużanie"). Niestety za wymyślanie Kowalski bierze się sam, a i projektantów tez mamy rożnych...
> Trzeci etap to obserwowane np w Norwegii podejście "stać mnie na wszystko, więc nic nie potrzebuję".


Wy kuźwa też ???Walczycie w kominkach aby kominki miały swoja oprawę ,aby nie był to badziew by nas nie zaskoczył jak będziemy spali by paliło się w nim bezpiecznie.


> .Polskiemu społeczeństwu wydaje się, że przyszedł czas na pokazanie się .......


Kuźwa to nie Wy.Wy tak nie mówicie. :sad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .. W związku z tym po co się wypowiadasz w wątku o budowaniu ekonomicznym?............


To ty myślisz ,że ja wbudowałem chałupę nieekonomiczną???Wiesz co lepiej nic nie mów zamilcz i czytaj......a twoja chatka jakie miano nosi...............???jest za 200 tyś w 100 m2 domu ........domu nie jego już obwoluty.Pokaz to cudo.


> Jak widać jeżeli ścianka kolankowa ma mieć sensowną wysokość a wnętrze nie przypominać namiotu, niezbędne jest zrobienie odpowiednio szerokiego okapu.


Namiot ekonomia.......a domku nie widzę.Czytam dziennik ale nie mogę nic znaleźć  same 3d albo 2d.

----------


## DEZET

:sad:  aleś się Kolego zacietrzewił. Dane do swojej listy dostałeś- wymienione wyżej DB forumowiczów, po co jątrzyć?
Dokończ lepiej swój DB, albo przynajmniej napisz tam, że nie zakończysz...np. "bo nie". 
Teraz niepoważnie to wygląda, w porównaniu do tego co masz tutaj do napisania.

----------


## dr_au

> To ty myślisz ,że ja wbudowałem chałupę nieekonomiczną???Wiesz co lepiej nic nie mów zamilcz i czytaj......a twoja chatka jakie miano nosi...............???jest za 200 tyś w 100 m2 domu ........domu nie jego już obwoluty.Pokaz to cudo.
> Namiot ekonomia.......a domku nie widzę.Czytam dziennik ale nie mogę nic znaleźć  same 3d albo 2d.


Link w stopce. Z mojej strony EOT.

----------


## Xerses

> . Żadnej wielkiej filozofii tu nie ma. I nie ma miejsca na dyskusje o "godnym" mieszkaniu i awantury na 20 stron. Dla typowej rodziny 100 m2 to i tak więcej, niż przeciętne mieszkanie w bloku.


Mieszka, a w zasadzie mieszkał koło mnie taki co to do m za 750 tysiecy wybudował -  cztery spady, łazienka w "kominie" - no slicznie. Długo nie pomieszkał, wystawił na sprzedaz to "godne " mieszkanie - za 750 tyś.......... sprzedał, owszem, ale za 450 tys i sie jeszcze cieszył że wogóle się ktos znalazł. Ciekawe kto mu wycene robił - czyżby bank?  :smile:

----------


## bowess

*niktspecjalny* już doskonale wiem, co ty uważasz za godny Ciebie dom. Oczywiste jest, że nie jest to dom (i działka, urządzenie ogrodu), które miałyby mieć cokolwiek wspólnego z tym wątkiem.
Zapytałam o co konkretnie chodzi Ci z tą listą, bo nawet jak Zielony ogród dała swój dom za przykład to napisałeś 


> 3.zielony ogród tak w lewicy i trochę w prawicy(...) Działka to nie dom.........Dom to dom ściany i nic więcej.ech.
> dużo mądrych i przemyślanych postów..........gratuluję wytrwałości.cdn.


A ty na mnie nakrzyczałeś i napomknąłeś coś o trollowaniu.

----------


## Xerses

> *niktspecjalny* już doskonale wiem, co ty uważasz za godny Ciebie dom. Oczywiste jest, że nie jest to dom (i działka, urządzenie ogrodu), które miałyby mieć cokolwiek wspólnego z tym wątkiem.
> .


Wiesz.... często jest tak że kura która dużo krzyczy mało jajek znosi..... chyba tu pisałem o przypaku jak to sie forumowicz madrzył na tema swojego ogrzewania pradem lub pompą, a się potem okazało że nawet domu nie ma........ ? jak to mowią papier przyjmie wszystko  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Link w stopce. Z mojej strony EOT.


Nareszcie.


> .Wniosek jest więc prosty. *Należy wysupłać nieco więcej pieniędzy na elewację i zamiast eksperymentów ze świerkiem wybrać raczej modrzew*...........


No tak jak oszczędzać to oszczędzać.Ale jak EOT to EOT.Nie bierzesz udziału w dyskusji bo dom masz droższy. :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wiesz.... często jest tak że kura która dużo krzyczy mało jajek znosi.....* chyba tu pisałem o przypaku jak to sie forumowicz madrzył na tema swojego ogrzewania pradem lub pompą, a się potem okazało że nawet domu nie ma*........ ? jak to mowią papier przyjmie wszystko


Wielu tu takich....a może i ty zrobisz EOT??? To znacznie upraszcza sprawę nowym inwestorom.Nie męcz się.Już za dużo napisałeś.......... .wystarczy tych wypocin.....???.Męczysz się w tym topiku.Daj sobie spokój. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ależ każdy z nas to rozumie, To ty nie możesz pojać, że dla każdego z nas godny dom oznacza coś innego. Dla mnie przykładowo będzie to moja 117m2 "stodoła" bez ogrodzenia, bez kostki, za to z sadem, który już powoli "się sadzi". I moja stodoła nie może kosztować do zamieszkania więcej jak 200 tysięcy bo na kredyt to mogę wziąć suszarkę do włosów ale nie dom budować. 
> 
> Trollujesz (tak, po 15 latach w sieci wiem dokładnie co oznacza to pojęcie) emocjonalnie w wątku, który Cię nie dotyczy. Podobno przeczytałeś go od początku a wygląda na to, że nie bardzo.
> 
> Piszemy tu o budowie *DOMU* - każdy z ludzi, który jest choć trochę rozgarniętych pojmuje, że wchodząc tu i czytając i pisząc - pisze o domu - nie o działce, płotach, sadach tylko o budowie domu. Jeśli się komuś uda te dodatkowe "pierdołki" w tym zmieścić to OK, niech się cieszy. Może wreszcie to pojmij. Napisałeś jeden sensowny post, w którym wyjaśniłeś co dla cCiebie znaczy dom i fajnie. Wystarczyło wtedy przestać pisać farmazony. Ale Wielmożny Pan się uniósł honorem, bo co mu jakaś wataha bedzie podskakiwać i pokazał, że na te wszystkie określenia zasłużył. To mój ostatni głos do Ciebie. Wogóle mnie nie obchodzi jakimi epitetami mnie obrzucisz, chcesz leczyc swoje ego czy kompleksy, spoko. Zwisa mi to. Aha i na Twoją listę nie nadaję się, bo dom mam tylko na papierze.


No tak .Zapomniałem o tobie .Plączesz się tu bez potrzeby używając dziwnych nie ładnych zwrotów.Może też opóść ten watek.Zapanuje wtedy błoga cisza bez tej błazenady ,którą tu karmisz.Wiesz bez urazy taki luzik.......no chyba ,że masz dom na miarę tego o który idzie tu spór ......???Jeśli tak to przepraszam. :yes:  :sad:

----------


## Xerses

> Wielu tu takich....a może i ty zrobisz EOT??? To znacznie upraszcza sprawę nowym inwestorom.Nie męcz się.Już za dużo napisałeś.......... .wystarczy tych wypocin.....???.Męczysz się w tym topiku.Daj sobie spokój.


Najwyraźniej , zwłaszcza ze wzgledu na to , że to ty napisałeś :bash:  :bash: :bash

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Najwyraźniej , zwłaszcza ze wzgledu na to , że to ty napisałeś:bash


To chyba potwierdza coś kto to smacznie zauważył 


> *chyba tu pisałem o przypaku jak to sie forumowicz madrzył na tema swojego ogrzewania pradem lub pompą, a się potem okazało że nawet domu nie ma*


.zabierasz głos a tu:



> Xerses does not have a blog yet.


celnie wyłapane i to jeśli chodzi o dom 100m2 za 200tyś zł.

----------


## Scarlet

Poczytaj dzienniki podobne do tego ( jest ich wiele !) http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...highlight=saly
I powiedz tym ludziom że twój dom jest godny. Twój dom przy ich domach to kurnik więc pojęcie " godny " jest dość subiektywne.

----------


## artix1

Niktspecjalny, zawinąłem do Twojego dziennika budowy hacjendy za "dużą bańkę" iii?... Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem, chata jak marzenie. Jest warta każdego wydanego na nią grosza  :big grin: . Coś mi tu wania. Krasnolud w gumofilcach jest, koparka jest, jakieś fundamenty się też urodziły i w zasadzie to wszystko. Na uwagę HenoKa o uzupełnienie lub zakończenie DB reagujesz tak jak zwykle czyli złośliwościami. Proszę, prosimy o fotki tego na co nas wszystkich nie będzie stać, a co daje człowiekowi poczucie godności i spełnienia. Moja skromna chata całkowicie wykończona, zamknie się kwotą 250tys. Prawie 140m2 po ocieplonych solidnie nawet w garażu podłogach, Odetnij sobie w bogatej i bujnej jak widzę wyobraźni garaż i masz to Twoje 200tys. Zbudowałem garaż dla auta, taki kaprys i zarazem konieczność bo w garażu wyląduje przyszła pracownia. Poczytaj sobie wcześniejsze posty z przykładami domów za 200 i mniej tysięcy. Wysil się trochę, nie rwij z uporem maniaka pojedyńczych zdań z naszych postów. Czytaj ze zrozumieniem i nie biczuj nas swoimi "ciętymi" ripostami. Motto na dzisiaj? Kultura i szacunek do wszystkich (szczególnie pań)  :yes:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niktspecjalny, zawinąłem do Twojego dziennika budowy hacjendy za "dużą bańkę" iii?... Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem, chata jak marzenie. Jest warta każdego wydanego na nią grosza . Coś mi tu wania. Krasnolud w gumofilcach jest, koparka jest, jakieś fundamenty się też urodziły i w zasadzie to wszystko. Na uwagę HenoKa o uzupełnienie lub zakończenie DB reagujesz tak jak zwykle czyli złośliwościami. Proszę, prosimy o fotki tego na co nas wszystkich nie będzie stać, a co daje człowiekowi poczucie godności i spełnienia. Moja skromna chata całkowicie wykończona, zamknie się kwotą 250tys. Prawie 140m2 po ocieplonych solidnie nawet w garażu podłogach, Odetnij sobie w bogatej i bujnej jak widzę wyobraźni garaż i masz to Twoje 200tys. Zbudowałem garaż dla auta, taki kaprys i zarazem konieczność bo w garażu wyląduje przyszła pracownia. Poczytaj sobie wcześniejsze posty z przykładami domów za 200 i mniej tysięcy. Wysil się trochę, nie rwij z uporem maniaka pojedyńczych zdań z naszych postów. Czytaj ze zrozumieniem i nie biczuj nas swoimi "ciętymi" ripostami. Motto na dzisiaj? Kultura i szacunek do wszystkich (szczególnie pań)


Nie pozostaje nic innego jak założenie nowego innego topiku 



> .. Coś mi tu wania. Krasnolud w gumofilcach...........


ile jadu pod moim kontem wylejesz jeszcze by pokazać innym żeś spoko a ja troll,cham i burek ile ???Tak lubisz???Idziesz za głosem watahy.......nie oto chodzi właśnie w tym wątku.Chcesz mnie lustrować???Czy cuś??*Przepraszam wszystkie Panie w tym topiku które obraziłem*.................co ty na to???

----------


## artix1

Jeżeli przeprosiny są szczere to chwała Tobie kolego, jeżeli robisz to "na odczepkę" to Twoje, z trudem wylane słowa są nic nie warte. Tak czy owak daleki jestem od nazywania Ciebie trollem, chamem i burkiem, chociaż styl i atmosfera, którą tutaj stworzyłeś skłaniała by mnie do takiego myślenia. Ponawiam prośbę o fotkę Twojego skończonego domu, jeżeli nie jest to oczywiście pilnie strzeżoną tajemnicą. Ja nie mam nic do ukrycia, ty też? :roll eyes: 
ps. "Krasnolud" zaczerpnąłem Twój wpis z DB, sam siebie tak nazwałeś :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jeżeli przeprosiny są szczere to chwała Tobie kolego, jeżeli robisz to "na odczepkę" to Twoje, z trudem wylane słowa są nic nie warte. Tak czy owak daleki jestem od nazywania Ciebie trollem, chamem i burkiem, chociaż styl i atmosfera, którą tutaj stworzyłeś skłaniała by mnie do takiego myślenia. Ponawiam prośbę o fotkę Twojego skończonego domu, jeżeli nie jest to oczywiście pilnie strzeżoną tajemnicą. Ja nie mam nic do ukrycia, ty też?
> ps. "Krasnolud" zaczerpnąłem Twój wpis z DB, sam siebie tak nazwałeś


Przeprosiłem i koniec.............niech tak zostanie bo Panie są wyjątkowa w tym wątku.Jeszce raz sorki jeśli źle coś pod Pań adresem sformułowałem.Ale do rzeczy.............Panie już przeproszone i co dalej????

W tym wątku chcesz abym wkleił dorobek mojego życia.........????Powiedz dlaczego???Ten topik jest 100m2 za 200 tyś zł. ja wydałem trochę więcej a Bank wycenił mi to na 1 000 0000 zł. Widzisz w tym coś złego???

----------


## artix1

> Ten topik jest 100m2 za 200 tyś zł. ja wydałem trochę więcej a Bank wycenił mi to na 1 000 0000 zł. Widzisz w tym coś złego???


 Absolutnie i stanowczo nie. Moja prośba o zwykłą fotkę Twojego, ukończonego podobno domu, kierowana jest ludzką ciekawością. Człowiek z natury jest ciekawski. Przykłady domów do200tys były podane już wcześniej tylko nie masz zamiaru tego faktu przyjąć do wiadomości. Cały czas tniesz na kawałki posty jak cenzor rodem z lat 70. Wklej proszę do Twojego dziennika wspomnianą wcześniej fotkę domu za 1mln PLN i w całości zaspokoisz ciekawość forumowiczów.

----------


## an-bud

Teraz bardzo bliski mi przykład  :wink: 

W domku za około 200 tyś mieszka/li .... starsi ludzie... emeryci, razem "godnej" emeryturki mieli około 3,5 tyś...  zł on były dyrektor.... ona była nauczycielką i jakoś wiązali koniec z końcem. Pani zeszła z tego świata .... w nicość :cool:  i został sam dziadek z 1,5 tyś zł "godnej" emerytury. Dziadek po operacjach, zawale... na leki wydaje  miesięcznie 500zł, na olej opałowy musi przygotować ponad 4 tyś zł na sezon.
I synek musi pomagać dziadkowi aby dziadek przeżył zimę  dobrze że przekonał dziadka kilka lat wcześniej do kominka i sezon grzewczy zaczyna dziadek dopiero 1 grudnia....

Życzyć komuś doczekania do emerytury???

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Absolutnie i stanowczo nie. Moja prośba o zwykłą fotkę Twojego, ukończonego podobno domu, kierowana jest ludzką ciekawością. Człowiek z natury jest ciekawski. Przykłady domów do200tys były podane już wcześniej tylko nie masz zamiaru tego faktu przyjąć do wiadomości. Cały czas tniesz na kawałki posty jak cenzor rodem z lat 70. Wklej proszę do Twojego dziennika wspomnianą wcześniej fotkę domu za 1mln PLN i w całości zaspokoisz ciekawość forumowiczów.





> ..Przykłady domów do200tys były podane już wcześniej* tylko nie masz zamiaru tego faktu przyjąć do wiadomości*.......


 Ponieważ ci ludzie nie wpiszą się na listę bo wydali dużo więcej.......nie rozumiesz,????????????????????????

czy Ty czytasz co ja pisze choćby miałby to być bełkot trolla???Wycena mojego domu i jego otoczki przez Bank została uznana i zakwalifikowana na 1.000 000 mln PLN.Dlaczego chcesz abym właśnie w tym wątku wklejał coś ponad tą normę.Jeszcze raz załóż wątek w którym moje fotki będą bardziej adekwatne.....załóż.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Teraz bardzo bliski mi przykład 
> 
> W domku za około 200 tyś mieszka/li .... starsi ludzie... emeryci, razem "godnej" emeryturki mieli około 3,5 tyś...  zł on były dyrektor.... ona była nauczycielką i jakoś wiązali koniec z końcem. Pani zeszła z tego świata .... w nicość i został sam dziadek z 1,5 tyś zł "godnej" emerytury. Dziadek po operacjach, zawale... na leki wydaje  miesięcznie 500zł, na olej opałowy musi przygotować ponad 4 tyś zł na sezon.
> I synek musi pomagać dziadkowi aby dziadek przeżył zimę  dobrze że przekonał dziadka kilka lat wcześniej do kominka i sezon grzewczy zaczyna dziadek dopiero 1 grudnia....
> 
> Życzyć komuś doczekania do emerytury???


gorycz i litość............ja ją przeżyłem w tym topiku a TY???

----------


## niktspecjalny

Do zainteresowanego!!!To jak to jest z twoim dziennikiem???



> *Xerses does not have a blog yet.*


Masz go???Każą mi wklejać fotki .............to może i Ty wklej ......będziesz bardziej wiarygodny, :mad:

----------


## artix1

> Ponieważ ci ludzie nie wpiszą się na listę bo wydali dużo więcej.......nie rozumiesz,????????????????????????czy Ty czytasz co ja pisze choćby miałby to być bełkot trolla???Wycena mojego domu i jego otoczki przez Bank została uznana i zakwalifikowana na 1.000 000 mln PLN.Dlaczego chcesz abym właśnie w tym wątku wklejał coś ponad tą normę.


 Nie zazdroszczę Tobie takiego bagażu na barkach do późnej starości. Wyrazy głębokiego współczucia, jeszcze dzieci prawdopodobnie załapią się na parę niemałych rat do spłacenia. Nie mam zamiaru zaglądać Tobie do portfela ale życie bywa przewrotne. Przeczytaj jeszcze raz post an-bud i wyciągnij jakieś wnioski. Napisałem żebyś wkleił zdjęcie tego pałacu w Twoim DB(dzienniku budowy). Zaczałeś dziarsko DB, wymurowałeś fundamenty iii... to wszystko. Fundamenty kosztowały million czy coś jeszcze na nich stoi? Pędzę do dziennika i czekam, razem z innymi zainteresowanymi na zdjęcie willi. Jestem tym faktem bardziej podekscytowany niż  urodzinami dziecka księżniczki Kate (UK) :big grin:

----------


## artix1

> Do zainteresowanego!!!To jak to jest z twoim dziennikiem???Masz go???Każą mi wklejać fotki .............to może i Ty wklej ......będziesz bardziej wiarygodny,


 Info z Twojego dziennika budowy po kliknięciu na linki zdjęć "This page can't be displayed", ta strona nie może być wyświetlona. What's up?

----------


## DEZET

> Wycena mojego domu i jego otoczki przez Bank została uznana i zakwalifikowana na 1.000 000 mln PLN.


Gwoli sprawiedliwości- nie Twój dom jest wart 1 bańkę, ale dom razem z działką i tym co na niej zrobiłeś! 

Jest taka fajna strona: http://ekw.ms.gov.pl/pdcbdkw/pdcbdkw.html  :wink: 
Znając numer KW można wyczytać na ile obciążona jest hipoteka nieruchomości i co się na nią składa. Przykład:
Dział IV: "ZABEZPIECZENIE SPŁATY KREDYTU HIPOTECZNEGO TJ.KAPITAŁU ORAZ ODSETEK ORAZ  INNYCH KOSZTÓW, W TYM ODSETEK OD ZADŁUŻENIA PRZETERMINOWANEGO ORAZ  KOSZTÓW POSTĘPOWANIA EGZEKUCYJNEGO" 
Mogą oczywiście być inne wpisy lub ich brak, gdy nie ma obciążenia.
Zajrzyj tam- zobaczysz co się składa na ten milion  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie mam zamiaru zaglądać Tobie do portfela ale życie bywa przewrotne.


to może nie zaglądaj.................tak będzie lepiej.




> ......Napisałem żebyś wkleił zdjęcie tego pałacu............


Tu gdzie wątek poszedł w inną stronę???




> ...Fundamenty kosztowały million.........


Jak by ci tu odpowiedzieć.Bo takiego ........strugasz.Wycena domu z jego otoczką nie akceptowalną tu przez niektórych to jeden milion złotych.Prześpij się z tym ..załóż nowy wątek, a twe tajemnice szybko zostaną rozwiane...........Ale nie w tym wątku kuźwa jego mość............rozumiesz!!!!

----------


## bowess

*an-bud* historia smutna, ale przypadek nie jest odosobniony. Nie dotyczy to tylko domków postawionych niedawno i tanio (swoją drogą może korzystniej wyszłaby pomoc w termomodernizacji niż coroczne dokładanie do ogrzewania drogim medium jakim jest olej opałowy, bo zapewne domek jest niewielki) ale z tego co obserwuję również dużych domów z lat 70'-80'. Mieszkają w nich ludzie już w wieku emerytalnym lub zbliżający się do emerytury. Dzieci na swoim, czasem to swoje odnalazły gdzieś bardzo daleko od rodzinnego domu, choć teoretycznie dla nich miało być piętro. A dom to najczęściej kostka 200m2 po podłogach, często z jeszcze setką metrów piwnicy. 
Sprzedać właściciele nie chcą, bo "szkoda", bo starych drzew się nie przesadza. No to dwa swetry na grzbiet, jeszcze jakiś serdaczek barankiem ocieplony, ciepły grzejnik tylko w jednym pokoju i palenie w piecu czym się da.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Gwoli sprawiedliwości- nie Twój dom jest wart 1 bańkę, ale dom razem z działką i tym co na niej zrobiłeś! 
> 
> Jest taka fajna strona: http://ekw.ms.gov.pl/pdcbdkw/pdcbdkw.html 
> Znając numer KW można wyczytać na ile obciążona jest hipoteka nieruchomości i co się na nią składa. Przykład:
> Dział IV: "ZABEZPIECZENIE SPŁATY KREDYTU HIPOTECZNEGO TJ.KAPITAŁU ORAZ ODSETEK ORAZ  INNYCH KOSZTÓW, W TYM ODSETEK OD ZADŁUŻENIA PRZETERMINOWANEGO ORAZ  KOSZTÓW POSTĘPOWANIA EGZEKUCYJNEGO" 
> Mogą oczywiście być inne wpisy lub ich brak, gdy nie ma obciążenia.
> Zajrzyj tam- zobaczysz co się składa na ten milion


Pudło nie mam obciążeń...................mam tylko zastaw mieszkaniowy ,który mi trochę psuje szyki ale widzę ,że nie mówię do właściwej osoby by to wreszcie pojęła.Nie potrzebnie to piszesz mącisz ludziom w głowach............ :jaw drop:

----------


## artix1

> Jak by ci tu odpowiedzieć.Bo takiego ........strugasz.Wycena domu z jego otoczką nie akceptowalną tu przez niektórych to jeden milion złotych.Prześpij się z tym ..załóż nowy wątek, a twe tajemnice szybko zostaną rozwiane...........Ale nie w tym wątku kuźwa jego mość............rozumiesz!!!!


 Wyganiasz z forum "nieszczęśliwych" ludzi, którzy przekroczyli tą magiczną barierę, a sam się tu zagnieździłeś z chatą+działka+zielenina+odsetki  za 1mln PLN. Załóż szybko osobny wątek i tam gryź i szczyp. Co Ty tutaj robisz?  :ohmy:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Moderator jakiś tu jest? Przecież to piaskownica się zrobiła  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> dom z wartością dla banku 1 000 000 zł.Kuźwa z jego wartością-wyceną na dzień dzisiejszy.


 aleś bogacz .
http://www.sfora.pl/Zobacz-najwieksz...-Wersal-g39913
I tak tego nie masz biedaku, i po co się czyimś kosztem dowartościowujesz ?  rodzice pomogli ? fajnie.
Ilu ludzi nie ma z takiej pomocy, a chce mieć własny dom ! ile ! nie równaj do swojego urojonego pojmowania świata.




> (3-4,5% rocznie) oraz o wzrost cen usług budowlanych - sztucznie wedłg mnie nadmuchanych wskutek booooooomu.


 no właśnie boom się skończył koło 2008/2009 ! i dopiero powoli ceny dobijają do tych z 2006 .




> chyba że zrobi się wszystko samemu albo zastosuje nietypowe rozwiązania (wyjście naprawdę dla nielicznych).


 oczywiście.
Podałem linka ze Słowacji. Poziom pasywny, nikttuś tego nie pojmie, on w swoim pałacu ma kotłownie i truje sąsiadów swoimi kominami.
Porównać to można do najszczania sąsiadom do szklanki i kazać to pić .




> Minimalizm może wynikać z rozsądku, ale bywa też pochodną zamożności.


 zamożności w myśleniu też.




> To ty myślisz ,że ja wbudowałem chałupę nieekonomiczną?


 wiesz co niktuś wybudowałeś ...oczywiście że jest nie ekonomiczna 
potrzebuje opalania, kominków itp . 
I nie jest zbudowana w nowoczesnej prostej formie tylko jakaś namiastka pseudo dworku. taki gierek XVII jak to jedne gość określił kicz.
Brakuje ci złotego łańcucha na nie ogolonej klacie. Zaraz z hejtujesz że kto nie ma łańcucha nie jest godny.
I co ci z domu, jak w tobie siedzi hejterstwo. Musi być po twojemu, uwierz są ludzie bogatsi od ciebie ... co stać ich za dziesiątki mln budować .
I z ciebie też będą się naśmiewać, że nie masz 10 hektraowego parku i kortów i basenów.





> Wielu tu takich....a może i ty zrobisz EOT??? To znacznie upraszcza sprawę nowym inwestorom.Nie męcz się.Już za dużo napisałeś.......... .wystarczy tych wypocin.....???.Męczysz się w tym topiku.Daj sobie spokój


 To ty produkujesz tony wypocin !

----------


## niktspecjalny

> aleś bogacz .
> http://www.sfora.pl/Zobacz-najwieksza-i-najdrozsza-rezydencje-swiata-Jak-Wersal-g39913
> I tak tego nie masz biedaku, i po co się czyimś kosztem dowartościowujesz ?  rodzice pomogli ? fajnie.
> Ilu ludzi nie ma z takiej pomocy, a chce mieć własny dom ! ile ! nie równaj do swojego urojonego pojmowania świata.
> 
>  no właśnie boom się skończył koło 2008/2009 ! i dopiero powoli ceny dobijają do tych z 2006 .
> 
>  oczywiście.
> Podałem linka ze Słowacji. Poziom pasywny, nikttuś tego nie pojmie, on w swoim pałacu ma kotłownie i truje sąsiadów swoimi kominami.
> ...



Czy admin może zamknąć mu ,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :smile: .No normalnie mi ubliża............nie widać tego!!!!Adminie .jeśli jesteś i rozumiesz moją intencję to go z banuj............jemu wolno a mi nie???Jaką politykę prowadzisz adminie-moderatorze???Jaką???

Mogę mu bez bana powiedzieć..........wal się gości bo krótki jesteś jak miś polarny..............Taki prostak jesteś bo nie potrafisz brać udziału w rzeczowej dyskusji???.Że jestes zaprzeczeniem tego o czym tu się pisze......mogę i ja tak???

----------


## מרכבה

napisz co cie uraziło? bo widzę że jesteś jak kapryśne dziecko.
Prawda w oczy kole ? kłucie cie jak ktoś odbija, twój styl ?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> napisz co cie uraziło? bo widzę że jesteś jak kapryśne dziecko.
> Prawda w oczy kole ? kłucie cie jak ktoś odbija, twój styl ?


Chce twojego bana jak moderator to zrozumie i nie o gorycz tu chodzi ale o twój ..ski styl pisania,Nie o prawdę tu chodzi ,która w oczy kole ,ale o ciebie bo prosty człek jesteś bez żadnych umiejętności którymi mógłbyś zaskoczyć to zacne Forum.

----------


## artix1

> Mogę mu bez bana powiedzieć..........wal się gości bo krótki jesteś jak miś polarny...


 Bardzo brzydko :no: . Umawialiśmy się wcześniej o zachowanie odrobiny kultury i szacunku do innych forumowiczów. Ponad 8tys. postów i miano Olimp Forum i wszystkie w podobnym tonie. Widzisz tylko dwie opcje, ze mną albo przeciwko mnie. Nie czytasz pisanych z niemałym wysiłkiem postów, wyciągasz tylko pojedyńcze skrawki i sklecasz z nich na szybko bzdurne oskarżenia. W Twoim dzienniku budowy także dziwna cisza. Po co go zakładałeś? Chwalisz się tylko oscentacyjnie stanem posiadania. Wklej proszę do DB zaległą fotkę twojej krwawicy, a wtedy na pewno opadną emocje i wszyscy poklepiemy cię po ramieniu życząc wszystkiego najlepszego.

----------


## מרכבה

> kole ,ale o ciebie bo prosty człek jesteś bez żadnych umiejętności którymi mógłbyś zaskoczyć to zacne Forum.


Dziękuję  :smile:  przyjmuję. 
Bardzo się ciesze że opisałeś siebie, sam bym lepiej tego nie objął słowami.

Na szczęście wysoko sobie, siebie oceniam i takie zacne wypociny nie są mnie wstanie ruszyć.
Czego nie można powiedzieć o tobie bo tobie powiedzieć że masz kosmyk włosów .. źle to od razu błotem .




> Mogę mu bez bana powiedzieć..........wal się gości bo krótki jesteś jak miś polarny..............Taki prostak jesteś bo nie potrafisz brać udziału w rzeczowej dyskusji???.Że jestes zaprzeczeniem tego o czym tu się pisze......mogę i ja tak???


 Naprawdę 
lepiej się nie mogłeś opisać.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Bardzo brzydko. Umawialiśmy się wcześniej o zachowanie odrobiny kultury i szacunku do innych forumowiczów. Ponad 8tys. postów i miano Olimp Forum i wszystkie w podobnym tonie. Widzisz tylko dwie opcje, ze mną albo przeciwko mnie. Nie czytasz pisanych z niemałym wysiłkiem postów, wyciągasz tylko pojedyńcze skrawki i sklecasz z nich na szybko bzdurne oskarżenia. W Twoim dzienniku budowy także dziwna cisza. Po co go zakładałeś? Chwalisz się tylko oscentacyjnie stanem posiadania. Wklej proszę do DB zaległą fotkę twojej krwawicy, a wtedy na pewno opadną emocje i wszyscy poklepiemy cię po ramieniu życząc wszystkiego najlepszego.


W twym dzienniku nic nie ma ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,obrażanie tak przyczepione do tego wątku nie powinno być przeszkoda by i twój dziennik pokazać...................Robimy fotki????Ta kulturę zostaw do kolacji............ona tam pasuje jak wszyscy domownicy są przy wspólnym stole.Rozgranicz to proszę............

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dziękuję  przyjmuję. 
> Bardzo się ciesze że opisałeś siebie, sam bym lepiej tego nie objął słowami.
> 
> Na szczęście wysoko sobie, siebie oceniam i takie zacne wypociny nie są mnie wstanie ruszyć.
> Czego nie można powiedzieć o tobie bo tobie powiedzieć że masz kosmyk włosów .. źle to od razu błotem .


o narcyzm i to w ty wątku bym cię nie podejrzewał.......tkwij w tym wcale mi to nie przeszkadza ....ale co z tym domem............jak nowym forumowiczom to oznajmić.........twoje czy moje wypociny???

----------


## DEZET

> Pudło nie mam obciążeń...................mam tylko zastaw mieszkaniowy ,który mi trochę psuje szyki ale widzę ,że nie mówię do właściwej osoby by to wreszcie pojęła.Nie potrzebnie to piszesz mącisz ludziom w głowach............


Zastaw na mieszkaniu to nie obciążenie? Jasne - nie Twoje- rodzicom garba doprawiłeś :big grin: 
Dla Ciebie widzę, nikt nie jest tu właściwą osobą... poza Tobą samym.  
Ja mącę ludziom tym, że zawarłem w swoim poście ważną (dla Ciebie nieważną) informację? 
Ech....

----------


## artix1

> W twym dzienniku nic nie ma ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,obrażanie tak przyczepione do tego wątku nie powinno być przeszkoda by i twój dziennik pokazać...................Robimy fotki????Ta kulturę zostaw do kolacji............ona tam pasuje jak wszyscy domownicy są przy wspólnymstole.Rozgranicz to proszę............


 Hmm...już się w tym całym obłędzie zaczynam gubić. Moje (mojego domu) zdjęcia są w dzienniku tylko trzeba znaleźć tajemny napis "dziennik budowy" kliknąć i już mamy wszystko podane jak na tależu. Klikam w twój link i nadal widzę w "zacnym"DB inwestora w gumiakach i fundamenty. Nie widzę hacjendy? O co lotto? Fake czy sąsiad już nie wpuszcza za płot z aparatem? :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Hmm...już się w tym całym obłędzie zaczynam gubić. Moje (mojego domu) zdjęcia są w dzienniku tylko trzeba znaleźć tajemny napis "dziennik budowy" kliknąć i już mamy wszystko podane jak na tależu. Klikam w twój link i nadal widzę w "zacnym"DB inwestora w gumiakach i fundamenty. Nie widzę hacjendy? O co lotto? Fake czy sąsiad już nie wpuszcza za płot z aparatem?


Są fotki domu za 200 tyś zł 100 m2??Ja chyba jakiś głupi jestem.Co mamy tu wklejać???Moją chałupę czy dla potomnych .domy za te w/w kwoty.

a może ja jako cham troll burek tego nie rozumie.

----------


## artix1

> Są fotki domu za 200 tyś zł 100 m2??Ja chyba jakiś głupi jestem.Co mamy tu wklejać???Moją chałupę czy dla potomnych .domy za te w/w kwoty.a może ja jako cham troll burek tego nie rozumie.


 Upss.. przewaliłem jak na razie budżet o 9tys. To co jest w dzienniku kosztowało 209tys (prawie 140m2), sorki ale kupiłem napędy do bram i elektronikę do alarmu itd... Mam wysadzić garaż w powietrze, żeby wiewióra była usatysfakcjonowana? Od wczoraj zmieniłeś avatar czy tylko mi się wydaje? Wczoraj wiewiórek trzymał w łapach orzech za dużą bańkę, a teraz widać jak wpakował ten skarb w fundamenty , wysiaduje go i zastanawia się ciężko czy aby na pewno dobrze zrobił :big grin:  
ps. kulturę zostawiłem przy stole podczas kolacji, tak jak radziłeś :yes:

----------


## Scarlet

> Ja chyba jakiś głupi jestem..


Kilka dni awantur, ale warto było czekać żeby w końcu się dowiedzieć kilka słów prawdy o Niktspecjalny !

----------


## fenix2

> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...udowaniu/page6 - SSO za 100tyś, deweloperski 180 tyś. 
> 
> Pierwsze z brzegu przykłady.


Ja tam widzę 250 tyś za niedokończony stan deweloperski.

----------


## מרכבה

Kiedyś sobie liczyłem ile mnie wstępnie będzie kosztował dom ...
wymiary rzutu 8470x13700mm wsyokość 8600 dach mansardowy.
Wszyło mnie 197 kzł .. w tym 63 kzł na izolację. Standard ... bez C.O itp .. praca własna projektowo-koncepcyjno wykonawcza 
jedyne na co się nie szarpię to elektryka.
Teraz po zmianach wymiary rzutu 8970 x 14508mm wynikłe ze złotego podziału. 
Oryginalnie dom z przed WWII( przed drugiej wojny światowej) jak by kto pytał, właśnie na tym podziale jest oparty.
Pierwsza kondygnacja wtopiona w brzeg, parter i poddasze.
łącznie licząc po obrysach kondygnacji 390 m^2 .
To będzie takie moje port folio ... łącznie z termomodernizacją domu rodziców do standardu pasywnego w skrócie.

Na obróbce drewna znam się, mam już maszynę tj strugarkę z grubościówką z dołączaną frezarką.
Tak że każdą listwę z drewna zrobię, wiem jak zrobić meble aby nie było w nich popękanych desek .
To wszystko zrobię, sam lub podjadę do kolegi na większą maszynę.
Za niedługo kupuję opałowe drewno, celem wysuszenia, na maszyny i mam za free parkiety itp ...
Wiem jak zrobić aby się to świeciło jak sabaczonce pod ogonkiem.

Dom będzie się opierał o konstrukcję z drewna klejonego, ramę do wyciskania, na dniach do projektu.
Dzięki temu, mam w nosie czy deska jest sucha czy nie ... deska wyschnie szybko, w przeciwieństwie do czegoś takiego jak "płatew" 
np 14x14 . Selekcja drewna, aby sobie samej biela nie posklejać, do tego pomocna jest norma lotnicza.

Kto patrzy w stopkę widzi .. opis na pohybel EPS'a .. już można się domyśleć, jaki będzie materiał na ściany.
Kategorycznie zaznaczam iż nie jestem fanem pokazywania na elewacji tynków glinianych.
Wygląd ma być elewacji stylizowany na tradycyjną elewację z mojego regionu ...
Pionowe deski i na łączeniach listwy.

W "piwnicy" stanowisko na dwa samochody, na działce nie mam miejsca na garaż, bo był by bez piwnicy.

Zero bajerów związanych z C.O ... 
Wentylacja mechaniczna połączona z CWU,. oparta na pompie ciepła powietrznej z zasobnikiem 
Zasilanie możliwe z ogniw PV . wstępne pogrzanie powietrza w brudnym żwirowym wymienniku ciepła .

Okna fix  tu na razie sza... oj japy polecą  :jaw drop:

----------


## DEZET

A o tych oknach to już tyle napisałeś, że właściwie nie ma tajemnicy  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

> Ja tam widzę 250 tyś za niedokończony stan deweloperski.


 W jakimś innym wątku (chyba w stylu czy można wybudowac za 100 lub 150 tyś) podawał kwotę i wyliczenie stanu deweloperskiego swojego domu na 180 tyś.

----------


## מרכבה

> A o tych oknach to już tyle napisałeś, że właściwie nie ma tajemnicy


 Nie bo fix'y mają pełne wsparcie.
Tu gra toczy się o zrobienie z okien maszynki to ogrzewania, nie tylko do izolacji.


Co na razie mam zrobione drenaż i gwc w jednym, napracowałem się z nawiercaniem rury, plus to że do granicy działki tylko 5 metrów od domu .
Brzeg iż koparką nie było czego szukać, przerzuciłem bodaj lekko 100 m^3 ziemi jakieś 2000 taczek ... przestałe liczyć jak było koło 1600.
Poszło na to 25 m^3 żwiru i geowłókniny za 390 zł.  Wykop i rura owinięta. Nie chciało by mi się tego jeszcze raz kopać.
Stąd musiało być zrobione dobrze .
Do czego takie gwc może służyć ? właśnie pod pompę ciepła co jej nie potrzeba powietrza badanego przez sanepid ...
zje nawet dym z ogniska, byle by ciepłe było.
Wsparcie jest dodatkowe na dwóch studniach rewizyjnych, nie patyczkowałem się w jakieś rurki .. normalne kręgi fi 800mm wew.
jedna 2,5m druga 2m głęboka. Mam dwie pieczenie na jednym ogniu upieczone.

----------


## dr_au

> W jakimś innym wątku (chyba w stylu czy można wybudowac za 100 lub 150 tyś) podawał kwotę i wyliczenie stanu deweloperskiego swojego domu na 180 tyś.


To raczej kreatywna księgowość. Tzn. było by to 180 tys. gdyby nie to czy tamto.generalnie ta budowa nie jest dobrym przykładem taniego budowania. Może dlatego, ze budowa przypadła na szczyt cen.

----------


## HenoK

> Kiedyś sobie liczyłem ile mnie wstępnie będzie kosztował dom ...


Myślę, że ten post nadaje się jako pierwszy w Twoim dzienniku budowy  :smile: .

----------


## gorbag

Jako kolejny materiał porównawczy podam jak jest u nas. Nie wybudujemy domu do zamieszkania za 200tys.zł, bo nie było takiego planu, ale wiem że jest to możliwe, a ten wątek bardzo nam się przydał.

Dom z8, 98m2. Do tej pory na budowę poszło 163.000zł, większość prac ekipami. Do stanu deweloperskiego brakuje ocieplenia stropu, zaspoinowania połowy sufitów, rekuperatora, przydałyby się też jakieś schodki wejściowe - powiedzmy jakieś 10tys.zł do stanu deweloperskiego. 
Inne dotychczasowe wydatki to 10tys.zł za przyłącza i 8tys za formalności.

Do tej pory mieścimy się w zaplanowanych wydatkach, niektóre rzeczy wyszły taniej niż w pierwotnych kalkulacjach. Na wykończenie domu wewnątrz potrzebujemy jeszcze około 50tys.zł, większość prac planuję wykonać we własnym zakresie. Do tej pory sami zrobiliśmy podwieszane sufity, tymczasowe szczyty i rozłożenie instalacji WM.

Będą jeszcze wydatki z zewnątrz: tynk, taras, okiennice, brama, ścieżka, czy ogólne zagospodarowanie działki.

Zastosowane materiały:
BK Ytong
styropian na podłogę i ściany: Termoorganika grafitowa 032, 15/20cm
wiązary dachowe Mitek
dachówka ceramiczna marsylka Tondach
okna trzyszybowe 9cm na profilu Veka Alphaline
podłogówka po całości
kocioł gazowy kondensacyjny

Według obliczeń asolta (przed niewielkimi zmianami w izolacjach):
Całkowita projektowa strata ciepła Φ: 3017W
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - ogrzewanie QH,nd: 4721kWh/rok

W dzienniku budowy (link w stopce) opisuję wszystko dość dokładnie, łącznie z wydatkami.

----------


## Sławek...

> ...Nie wybudujemy domu do zamieszkania za 200tys.zł, bo nie było takiego planu, ale wiem że jest to możliwe...
> .


hehe, czyli kolejna tego typu opinia  :wink:

----------


## macmac84

Dużo ludzi odwiedzających ten topik wcale nie ma zamiaru wybudować domu za magiczne 200k. Mają natomiast zamiar dowiedzieć się w jaki sposób znacząco obniżyć koszty. Nie ma się więc co czepiać że każdy robi wymówki.

----------


## Zielony ogród

ludzie, którzy budują tanie domy, niekoniecznie chcą się tym chwalić, bo wiadomo, jak u nas jest. w imię czego mają być krytykowani - że marketowa półka, że nie dom a stodoła, że tak w ogóle to kłamią....ech, po co to komu. trzeba mieć lekkie skrzywienie (jak ja), żeby po forach latać i chwalić się bieda-domkiem :wink:

----------


## gorbag

> hehe, czyli kolejna tego typu opinia


Czyli się potwierdza!  :smile: 
Nawet wiem na czym konkretnie i mniej więcej ile moglibyśmy zaoszczędzić. Chyba nawet zrobiłem taki wpis przy SSO.

----------


## Zielony ogród

gorbag, bardzo pouczający dziennik budowy, i ładnie prowadzony, i domek słodki :smile:

----------


## RD2011

Zielony Ogród -  wielu  z  tego  forum  chciałoby  mieć  taki
Twój  "bieda  domek" ! :yes: 

A  wielu  z  nas  po  prostu  czyta - uczy  się  na  dziennikach
budowy, co i jak  wykonać na  swoich  budowach.
I  dzieki  Wszystkim  którzy  chcą  dzielić  sie  swoim
doswiadczeniem ! :smile: 
A  ten  watek  daje  obraz  co , jak  i czego na  budowie uniknąc!
Oczywiście  pomijając  wypowiedzi - niektóre - z ostatnich dwóch  dni !!

----------


## macmac84

> ludzie, którzy budują tanie domy, niekoniecznie chcą się tym chwalić, bo wiadomo, jak u nas jest. w imię czego mają być krytykowani - że marketowa półka, że nie dom a stodoła, że tak w ogóle to kłamią....ech, po co to komu. trzeba mieć lekkie skrzywienie (jak ja), żeby po forach latać i chwalić się bieda-domkiem


To z zazdrości, że Ci się udało  :yes:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> To z zazdrości, że Ci się udało


nas się pytają, czy zima tez tam mieszkamy, czy tylko w wakacje :wink:  a my cały rok jak na wakacjach

----------


## gorbag

> gorbag, bardzo pouczający dziennik budowy, i ładnie prowadzony, i domek słodki


Dzięki. To Twoje wpisy i zdjęcia były dla nas inspiracją przy wyborze projektu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> No nie wiem, ja nie byłabym taką optymistką, mi się wydaje, że 300 tys to minimum...


i życie zatoczyło koło i wszystko od nowa  :rotfl:

----------


## compi

Tobie należy tylko gratulować, ale nie wiem czy przez Ciebie ten wątek to nie taki Max Factor gdzie tylko nielicznym udaje się wygrać : D.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Tobie należy tylko gratulować, ale nie wiem czy przez Ciebie ten wątek to nie taki Max Factor gdzie tylko nielicznym udaje się wygrać : D.


do mnie to było?
jeśli odbierasz to w kategorii turnieju, to ja nie mogę brać udziału, ponieważ start jest nierówny - mam tylko jedno dziecko na wylocie (za parę miesięcy wyprowadza się zupełnie) i nie jestem rodziną rozwojową, więc mogłam bardzo okroić swoje wymagania. nie wszyscy tak mają. może trochę za wcześnie, ale jednak dom był planowany w kategoriach "dla parki emerytów"

edit: dla parki, ale wiemy, że w najmniej oczekiwanym momencie ktoś może zostać sam - wtedy też trzeba jakoś radę z utrzymaniem domu. nie chcemy mieszkać "przy dzieciach".

----------


## bowess

> ludzie, którzy budują tanie domy, niekoniecznie chcą się tym chwalić, bo wiadomo, jak u nas jest. w imię czego mają być krytykowani - że marketowa półka, że nie dom a stodoła, że tak w ogóle to kłamią....ech, po co to komu. trzeba mieć lekkie skrzywienie (jak ja), żeby po forach latać i chwalić się bieda-domkiem


Kilka razy padło określenia "wataha" wobec piszących tu zwolenników obniżania kosztów budowy różnymi sposobami (cięcie metrażu, upraszczanie konstrukcji, niższa półka wykończenia, własny wkład robocizny). De facto jest odwrotnie - tacy inwestorzy to rozproszony po Polsce dość rzadki gatunek.  :smile:

----------


## compi

> do mnie to było?
> jeśli odbierasz to w kategorii turnieju, to ja nie mogę brać udziału, ponieważ start jest nierówny - mam tylko jedno dziecko na wylocie (za parę miesięcy wyprowadza się zupełnie) i nie jestem rodziną rozwojową, więc mogłam bardzo okroić swoje wymagania. nie wszyscy tak mają. może trochę za wcześnie, ale jednak dom był planowany w kategoriach "dla parki emerytów"


  Chyba źle odebrałaś mój post. Przekaż był prosty, udało Ci się, efekt jest bardzo przyjemny w odbiorze, ale zauważ, że podobnych inwestycji nie jest wcale dużo na tym forum. Pytanie ile osób poległo w trakcie swojej życiowej próby? Raczej się nie reklamują z kłopotami. Gdyby nie uwagi krytyków takiej koncepcji często zapał u zainteresowanych mógłby przewyższyć możliwości, a to prosta droga do porażki.

----------


## bowess

*compi* racja. Dobrze jest studzić gorączkę i zapał. Jednak myślę, że błędy w ocenie możliwości dotyczą inwestorów ze wszystkich "półek" budżetowych. W sąsiedztwie widzę akurat dwa domy, które stoją jako SSO i SSZ, takie, że kosztorys na stronie projektu był szacunkowy 400, 450k, a w realu wyszło, że potrzeba jednak bliżej 600 do zamieszkania.
Zaryzykuję nawet stwierdzenie, że inwestor, który ma budżet ciaśniejszy szybciej dojdzie (doczyta, dowie się, sprawdzi więcej cen) do tego, na co faktycznie może sobie pozwolić, niż inwestor, który dysponuje kwotą 400-500k i trwa w przekonaniu, że za taką kwotę "może wszystko" - zwłaszcza patrząc na zachęcające kosztorysy na stronach biur projektowych.

----------


## Zielony ogród

coś w tym jest, bowess, wczoraj tak pomyślałam wchodząc we wskazane przez uczestników gorącej "dyskusji" z kolegą od miliona linki:

był przykład pięknego domu z tego forum:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...highlight=saly
 nie wiem czy doczytaliście, ale Saly ogłosiła ten dom do sprzedaży i napisała, że po sprzedaży buduje następny - mniejszy i już bez takich kredytów

i następna chata, już nie z FM :big lol: 

http://www.sfora.pl/Zobacz-najwieksz...-Wersal-g39913

pod ostanim zdjęciem napis głosi, że właściciel zbankrutował, bo domek wyniósł go 75 mln dolarów, a jeszcze 25 mln trzeba wydać, aby móc w nim zamieszkać. można go kupić, pewnie taniej, niż te 75 mln.

----------


## Sławek...

> ludzie, którzy budują tanie domy, niekoniecznie chcą się tym chwalić, bo wiadomo, jak u nas jest.


to ja już nie wiem jak to u nas jest...
jedni się wstydzą, że zbudowali za tani dom, inni że za drogi
wstydem jest nie mieć pieniędzy , jeszcze większym obciachem mieć pieniądze
wstydem jest nie mieć ambicji, jeszcze większym do czegoś dążyć

co to jest za kraj (a w zasadzie co za ludzie bo to ludzie ten kraj tworzą...)
w tym kraju trzeba być statystycznym średniakiem bo każda odchyłka od normy w którąkolwiek stronę wzbudza agresję...

----------


## bowess

Mnie milion za nieruchomość wspomniany w dyskusji specjalnie nie zdziwił. Ukończony dom (żaden pałac, choć dość spory i wykończony myślę, że w wyższym niż średni standardzie, choć pewnie dla kogoś innego będzie to właśnie średni, zwykły) na działce 10a w mojej małej miejscowości również jest wystawiony na sprzedaż za magiczną bańkę. Konkretnie za 1150000.
Pokażę, bo wszyscy lubią zdjęcia.  :wink: 



Znam małżeństwo, które oszczędności życia postanowiło wydać na domek. Z bloku do własnej, komfortowej parterówki. Dysponowali sporą kwotą, bo właśnie 400 tysiącami i uznali, że wybrawszy dom wyceniony na stronie na minimalną niewiele ponad 300k będą mieli za oszczędności domek z górnopółkowym wyposażeniem i jeszcze będzie z czego zrobić podjazd, ogród. Sprawa wygląda w tej chwili tak, że budowa przeciągnęła się na 4 lata (plany były na 2), wzięli kredyt na wykończenie, a otoczenie domu będzie musiało poczekać, na razie nie mają możliwości wjeżdżania do garażu, bo próg jest sporo powyżej poziomu działki. Gdyby choć trochę się rozeznali w temacie, wiedzieliby, że realny koszt budowy tego domu, choćby liczony "na szybko" z metrów podłóg to okolice nie 300, a 500 tysięcy.

*Sławek...*   :wink:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja celuję w tani dom, standard będzie może nie marketowy, ale raczej dolne poziomy średniej jakości, bo mam w nosie czy będę chodził po podłodze za 10 czy za 1000 za metr. Meble i agd na razie mam więc koszt już znacząco niższy. Dla mnie 200tys to maksymalny pułap bo oszczędności będzie tylko na jakieś 160-170 tys. Reszta jeśli będzie potrzebna, będzie z jakiegoś kredytu. Zakładam jednak optymistycznie, że nie będzie takiej potrzeby.

 W koszt domu nie wliczam działki ani projektu i przyłączy - na to mam inną pulę pieniędzy. Więc to 160-200 tys jest stricte na wszystko co się zacznie i zmieści od wbicia pierwszej łopaty po wejście do domu. Uważamy też, że jeśli nie da się zrobić od razu trzech sypialni i gabinetu to będzie wersja oszczędnościowa: kanapa w salonie i jedna sypiania dla dzieci. To i tak będzie postęp w stosunku do obecnej jednej sypialni dla wszystkich. I nie przeraża mnie mieszkanie na placu budowy. Jestem z tych co koło domu lubią robić i mają tryb pracy na to pozwalający.

----------


## compi

> *compi* racja. Dobrze jest studzić gorączkę i zapał. Jednak myślę, że błędy w ocenie możliwości dotyczą inwestorów ze wszystkich "półek" budżetowych. W sąsiedztwie widzę akurat dwa domy, które stoją jako SSO i SSZ, takie, że kosztorys na stronie projektu był szacunkowy 400, 450k, a w realu wyszło, że potrzeba jednak bliżej 600 do zamieszkania.
> Zaryzykuję nawet stwierdzenie, że inwestor, który ma budżet ciaśniejszy szybciej dojdzie (doczyta, dowie się, sprawdzi więcej cen) do tego, na co faktycznie może sobie pozwolić, niż inwestor, który dysponuje kwotą 400-500k i trwa w przekonaniu, że za taką kwotę "może wszystko" - zwłaszcza patrząc na zachęcające kosztorysy na stronach biur projektowych.


Pewnie jest tak jak piszesz, ale przeholować można zawsze. Jednak to Ci z rozbujałym budżetem mogą nie zakończyć podjazdu, ogrodzenia, marmurów i zamieszkają. Może się zdarzyć, że ci bliżej 200-tysięcznego budżetu nie będą potrafili nawet wejść bezpiecznie na piętro bo na schody im zabraknie lub zimę spędzą na stancji bo na kociołek zabraknie. Nie chcę uchodzić za pisarza czarnych scenariuszy, ale skok na głęboką wodę z dwoma setkami to duże ryzyko. Wg mnie należy mieć 300 i ze wszystkich sił próbować zmieścić się w 200 : ). Wtedy będziemy oceniać nie tylko efekty pracy, ale i siłę woli, hehe.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> .....
> *Sławek...*


widziałam to, fajne i prawda :big grin:

----------


## bowess

Kurczę, teoretycznie masz *compi* rację, bo mając na starcie większy budżet powinno być łatwiej zamieszkać. Można dać tańsze materiały wykończeniowe, można nie robić elewacji na gotowo, odłożyć wykończenie poddasza czy garażu, odpuścić otoczenie. No ale w realu wychodzi tak, że stoją latami stany surowe otwarte lub zamknięte, więc albo pomyłki w obliczeniach finansów są duże, albo inwestorzy nie godzą się na obniżenie standardu wykończenia i wstrzymują budowę na takim etapie, kiedy budynku nie trzeba jeszcze specjalnie zabezpieczać przed kradzieżami ani ogrzewać.

----------


## compi

Wstrzymanie budowy na czas zebrania środków na dokończenie i przetrwanie w swoim mieszkaniu to nie to samo co wpadka z przeinwestowaniem i problemem co ze sobą zrobić gdy bank nie da lub więcej nie da i nie ma gdzie mieszkać, niezależnie czy to maluch czy pałacyk. A ludzi mających wizję sprzedaży swojego m i dołożeniu oszczędności, aby zamieszkać w nowym domu jest chyba niemało.

----------


## Xerses

> To chyba potwierdza coś kto to smacznie zauważył .zabierasz głos a tu:
> 
> 
> celnie wyłapane i to jeśli chodzi o dom 100m2 za 200tyś zł.


 brak bloga mądralo o niczym nie świadczy.............. :no: 

Swoja drogą - gdybys się pofatygował i kliknął w link  - zobaczył byś odnosnik do ustawien pieca - który to udostępniam w ramach udzielania sie w innym watku. Zapewne ten piec na polu nie stoi.........

----------


## Xerses

> Pewnie jest tak jak piszesz, ale przeholować można zawsze. Jednak to Ci z rozbujałym budżetem mogą nie zakończyć podjazdu, ogrodzenia, marmurów i zamieszkają. Może się zdarzyć, że ci bliżej 200-tysięcznego budżetu nie będą potrafili nawet wejść bezpiecznie na piętro bo na schody im zabraknie lub zimę spędzą na stancji bo na kociołek zabraknie. Nie chcę uchodzić za pisarza czarnych scenariuszy, ale skok na głęboką wodę z dwoma setkami to duże ryzyko. Wg mnie należy mieć 300 i ze wszystkich sił próbować zmieścić się w 200 : ). Wtedy będziemy oceniać nie tylko efekty pracy, ale i siłę woli, hehe.


Hehehe mając 300  nikt nie zmieści się w 200  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

Dokładnie tak samo myślę. Mając do dyspozycji 300k nikt (!) nie pomyśli, żeby zaoszczędzić stówkę - wyda wszystko, bo ma... potem powie, że zbrakło jeszcze na to czy tamto...

----------


## bowess

Oczywiście zgoda. Każdy woli kupić taniej niż drożej, wybiera rozwiązanie, które spełni jego oczekiwania a jednocześnie będzie miało najatrakcyjniejszą cenę. 
Jednak tak jak piszą Xerses i DEZET częściej inwestorzy wybierają po prostu projekty bliżej górnej granicy możliwości finansowych, na przykład dom skomplikowany zamiast prostego, albo 150m2 a nie 120 i dopiero wtedy szukają oszczędności, korzystnych rozwiązań i cen na materiały.
Fajnie, żeby tak każdy sobie od początku wszystko przemyślał, ale jednak statystyki pokazują, że ludzie projekty kupują oczami, że niedoszacowują budżetów, że budowy trwają długo. Był niedawno artykuł na muratorze z wynikami sondaży, ale nie mogę go odszukać, zniknął.
Pozostaje tylko trzymać kciuki za nowych inwestorów.  :smile:

----------


## jfilemonowicz

O kosztach warto myśleć już przy okazji wyboru działki ... geologia może narzucić pewne rozwiązania (np u nas beton wodoszczelny) 
Trzeba świadomie wybrać wielkość domu i technologię (na etapie projektu budowlanego)
Uważam że warto też wykonać projekt wykonawczy konstrukcji (w naszym przypadku dało spore oszczędności)




> ...Bo idiotyzmem będzie budowa domu za 500 tys. kiedy można by było wybudować spełniający nasze wymagania za 300. Tak samo idiotyzmem będzie budować dom za 200, kiedy się okazę, że będziemy się w nim źle czuli chociażby z tego powodu, że nie będzie dobrze wyciszony w środku. W moim odczuciu budowa to nie tylko pieniądze, ale też jakaś myśl.


POPIERAM !

----------


## bowess

> Bo idiotyzmem będzie budowa domu za 500 tys. kiedy można by było wybudować spełniający nasze wymagania za 300.


Te kwoty są akurat takie jak podane przeze mnie w przykładzie z życia na wcześniejszej stronie. W tamtym przypadku i pewnie paru innych mechanizm błędu w finansach jest inny. Tu nie chodzi o grube przepłacenie za dom, który można było zbudować taniej, tylko o to, że ludzie dali się uwieść "kosztorysowi szacunkowemu wg stawek minimalnych". Taki dom im się podobał, spełniał ich wymagania, satysfakcjonował, tylko że nie ma fizycznej możliwości aby zbudować go ekipami za 300. Dom, który spełniał ich wymagania kosztuje pół miliona, ale zaczynając budowę sądzili, że jednak sporo mniej.

----------


## מרכבה

> możliwości finansowych, na przykład dom skomplikowany zamiast prostego, albo 150m2 a nie 120 i dopiero wtedy szukają oszczędności, korzystnych rozwiązań i cen na materiały.


 Niestety, w tedy jest za późno, na materiale, przeciętnym co zrobiły? 
zejście na jeszcze bardziej przeciętny ? chyba nie, to moda na różne pseudo dworki, pseudo ponieważ jak by ktoś popatrzył to dawne dwory, były bardzo oszczędne w formie.  Bryła na planie prostokąta, dach dwuspadowy.




> teraz pytanie czy w momencie kiedy budujemy w zaciszu, potrzebujemy mega dobrej izolacji, ścian najlepiej trójwarstwowych z 20cm styropianu, czy może wystarczy coś zupełnie innego bardziej dostosowanego do otoczenia,


 Nie zgadzam się aby rezygnować z izolacji.
Wyobraź sobie że w zimie rezygnujesz z kurtki na rzecz plecaka z piecem i komin nad głową , ludzie by takiego wytykali palcami.
Tylko czego nie ma przełożenia na dom ? Izolacja to najbardziej prosta droga do oszczędzania, nie zepsuje się, nie prosi o serwis.

----------


## artix1

> To był tylko prosty przykład. Izolacje możesz zastąpić czym kolwiek innym. Po za tym nie chodziło mi o rezygnację całkowitą, tylko skoro masz chałupę w miejscu gdzie nie ma wichur i zawieji, masz dookoła lat to po co pakować 30 cm styropianu jak można dać 10 cm...


 Tu się z Tobą nie zgodzę, Czym można zastąpić izolację? Ściana jednowarstwowa niebardzo mnie przekonuje. Samo ograniczenie wpływu wiatru na budynek nie zastąpi konieczności izolacji ścian. Niska temperatura niestety zrobi swoje :yes:

----------


## bowess

Koledze chodziło o zastąpienie słowa "izolacje" inną rzeczą z budowy.
Ale fakt, często ludzie z branży budowlanej tego typu rady dają - na co tyle, dziesiątka to już będzie ho ho. Ja też takie porady słyszałam - od jednej architektki i od fachowca od dociepleń.

W realu marnotrawstwo i zbędne koszty widzę najczęściej przy ławach fundamentowych. Po pierwsze mało kto wybierając projekt zwraca uwagę na to, ile dany budynek tych fundamentów ma, a czasem w innym projekcie na podobnym metrażu i układzie pomieszczeń byłoby dobrych kilka mb różnicy na korzyść. Po drugie masakryczne wykonawstwo - wykopy, no nie można po prostu użyć słowa wykopane, tylko poryte szerzej niż trzeba, nierówno, do tego lanie ław prawie na równo z gruntem "bo, panie, tak się robi i jest dobrze".

----------


## Elfir

bo tytuł tego wątku nie brzmi "kto wybudował za 200 tyś" tylko czy jest sens marzyć. Sens jest i z tych marzeń powstają tanie, małe domki. A że nie zawsze dokładnie trafione w 200 tyś, to przecież nie jest kluczowe.

----------


## HenoK

> Izolacja to najbardziej prosta droga do oszczędzania, nie zepsuje się, nie prosi o serwis.


Zepsuć się może nie zepsuje, ale ... natura nie znosi próżni : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_YbDl-sMRA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dfvfwuHt_RY

----------


## artix1

Moi magicy na info o 20cm też stwierdzili, że po kie licho tyle, będzie termos. Do tego dostałem "cenną" wskazówkę dotyczącą klejenia izolacji. "Rozumisz, na dole ocieplenia szczelina i na każdym rogu budynku kratka wentylacyjna" :big grin: . O mało nie zemdlałem ze śmiechu,a majstry ze zdziwienia o co mi chodzi :smile: . Od wbicia pierwszej łopaty trzeba być bardzo czujnym. Panowie kręcili zbrojenia, koparkowy w tym czasie kopał elegancko wykopy pod ławy. Wpadłem na budowę, rzut oka na głębokość, pytanie czy sprawdzali czy jest ok. Oczywiście, że jest. Jak dla mnie za głęboko,  tak było. Połowa wykopu za garażem niżej o 20cm cholerka jasna, ale nie ma problemu bo beton wyrówna  :no: . Jeden metr w te czy we wte panom nie robi różnicy. Zasypane pospółką i zagęszczone na kamień skoczkiem. Już wiem z doświadczenia, że inwestor musi być dwa lub trzy kroki przed swoją ekipą bo wydawanie nieswoich pieniędzy, nie sprawia im najmniejszych problemów niestety :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Ja bm chyba wywaliła taką ekipę!

Mój majster kombinował jak słoń pod górkę, by nie przerywać ciągłości izolacji nawet pod progiem drzwi czy w daszku (montażyści drzwi zaproponowanie wylanie pod progiem betonu połączonego z wylewką grzejną). Ale nauczył się tego w Niemczech.

----------


## bowess

> Do tego dostałem "cenną" wskazówkę dotyczącą klejenia izolacji.  "Rozumisz, na dole ocieplenia szczelina i na każdym rogu budynku kratka  wentylacyjna".


A ile pszczelich rodzin proponowali do tego ula? Po jednej na kratkę, czy według przelicznika na metr kwadratowy ścian.  :big grin:

----------


## artix1

> bo tytuł tego wątku nie brzmi "kto wybudował za 200 tyś" tylko czy jest sens marzyć. Sens jest i z tych marzeń powstają tanie, małe domki. A że nie zawsze dokładnie trafione w 200 tyś, to przecież nie jest kluczowe.


  Bitwa trwa o tą nieszczęsną granicę 200tys, a powinniśmy włąśnie dyskutować o małych i tanich w budowie domkach  :smile: . Może być taniej, może być i bardzo często jest drożej ale cel zostaje ten sam. Domek dla przeciętnego zjadacza chleba, który przy sporej ilości pracy własnej ma rację bytu i ma szansę na urealnienie  marzeń o własnym kącie  :smile:

----------


## artix1

> A ile pszczelich rodzin proponowali do tego ula? Po jednej na kratkę, czy według przelicznika na metr kwadratowy ścian.


  Ja głupi rechotałem jak debil, a to chodziło o cztery pasieki i darmowy miodek?! :big grin:  Elfir, ekipa była pilnie inwigilowana od rana do wieczora z przerwami na obiad i pilne zakupy materiałów budowlanych. Próbowali oczywiście wklejać babole (zagęszczenie pospółki w fundamentach, zbrojenie pod oknami itd) w kilku miejscach ale byłem czujny i musieli robić tak jak chciałem. Dwa lata "doktoryzowania się"  przed rozpoczęciem budowy w internecie i na FM  nie poszło w las, przez co moi magicy nie mieli łatwego życia :big grin: . Specjalnie wygospodarowałem 2 miesiące urlopu żebym mógł później spać spokojnie. Forum jest kopalnią wiedzy, wyciągając właściwe wnioski jest duża szansa, że nasza budowa nie będzie kopalnią złota dla budowlańców  :smile: . Wyceny za SSO zaczynały się od 20tys i kończyły niedaleko 50tys. Fundamenty, cztery ściany(bez działówek) i pokrycie. Za 50 tysiaków sam bym to zbudował :big grin:

----------


## מרכבה

> Do tego dostałem "cenną" wskazówkę dotyczącą klejenia izolacji. "Rozumisz, na dole ocieplenia szczelina i na każdym rogu budynku kratka wentylacyjna"


 to jest zgodne z czereśniacką fizyką budowli wykładaną na CzAT czereśniacka akademia techniczna.
Czereśniak to jest idealne powiedzenie i na tych ze wsi i miasta.
Na dole ocieplenia szczelina ! Boże widzisz i nie grzmisz.

Dzięki Henok za kuny, wiesz mieszkając na wsi kuna okaz pospolity, tylko że moje koty łowne i w kuny.
Gronostaje mniejsze skurczybyki ... też mogą być groźne.

----------


## artix1

> to jest zgodne z czereśniacką fizyką budowli wykładaną na CzAT czereśniacka akademia techniczna.
> Czereśniak to jest idealne powiedzenie i na tych ze wsi i miasta.Na dole ocieplenia szczelina ! Boże widzisz i nie grzmisz..


 Wyobraź sobie, że zaczynasz powiedzmy 3tyg. urlop, kupujesz materiały, płacisz kasę i modlisz się o swój przyszły energooszczędny dom. Po urlopie wyjeżdżasz z kraju i znowu się modlisz, żeby wszystko było ok. No i według magików oczywiście jest :smile: . Czy płacisz 20tys czy 50tys. problemy z wiedzą(świadomością) i dokładnością są takie same, niestety.

----------


## מרכבה

> Czy płacisz 20tys czy 50tys. problemy z wiedzą(świadomością) i dokładnością są takie same, niestety.


No ja ostro pracuję nad jedną rzeczą, nie odpuszczać i argumentować, aby czereśniaki nie weszły mi na głowę.
Ze swoimi szkodliwymi pomysłami.
Żonie zapowiedziałem że nie wiedzę żadnej ekipy ! chyba tylko elektryk będzie tą ekipą.
Na co mnie to, żeby nerwy zjeść ? Przyjadę po pracy czy jak i co zobaczę ?  Argumentuje to jeszcze tak że ekip od budownictwa pasywnego nie ma, lub są bardzo daleko, gdzieś w Polsce i sprowadzenie ich koszt itp .

Nie chcę słuchać porad takich jak wyżej wymieniona, nie będę się w wykładowcę bawił i tłumaczył why.
To jest wina edukacji w Polsce, która wygląda niczym karmienie ptaszka przez rurkę.
Aż się zadławi tą wiedzą, zero myślenia swojego, jak zdobywać wiedzę i pokazania drogi dlaczego ta wiedza jest przydatna.
Może osiołkami lepiej się rządzi ? 

Ten wątek pewne osoby chcą sprowadzić do domu jako sztuki, nie ważnej jakiej byle by miała 100m^2 .
Hola hola, a gdzie kształt ?  
Tu już paru Kolegów pisało o tym jak ważne są fundamenty.
Pod domy promuję płytę fundamentową, robisz i masz już pewne etapy zakończone izolacja i podkład pod posadzki, przy dobrze zrobionej 
to jest równej powierzchni, można od razu kłaść materiały wykończeniowe. 
Fundamenty z ławami też można dać nawet tylko 50cm pod powierzchnią gruntu, jest na to norma.
Co widać nie jest oczywiste bo nikt z tej normy nie korzysta przy projektowaniu, a szkoda
Bo mniej betonu i lepsza izolacja/ wypadkowa płyty fu i zwykłego fu na  ławach .
Zbieżność tych rozwiązań z opaską przed wysadzinami.

----------


## artix1

> No ja ostro pracuję nad jedną rzeczą, nie odpuszczać i argumentować, aby czereśniaki nie weszły mi na głowę.
> Ze swoimi szkodliwymi pomysłami.Żonie zapowiedziałem że nie wiedzę żadnej ekipy ! chyba tylko elektryk będzie tą ekipą.Na co mnie to, żeby nerwy zjeść ? Przyjadę po pracy czy jak i co zobaczę ? .


  :big grin: . Chłopy bardzo starannie zazbroili i wymurowali ściany, dlatego ich wynająłem. Nie byłem w stanie w ciągu kilku tygodni sam zrbić SSO. Tutaj mucha nie siada ale staranność wykonania niektórych prac(zagęszczanie itp) oraz zrozumienie i wyobrażenie sobie pojęcia mostka termicznego przekraczało ich możliwości. Montażyści okien podczas ciepłego montażu w szczeliny 25mm wkleili taśmy rozprężne do szczelin 20mm. Taśmę docinali równo z narożnikiem ramy, po rozprężeniu powstał tam śliczny kwadratowy otwór :no: . Mało mnie krew nie zalała, po krótkiej dyskusji wsiadłem do furki i z prędkością światła pędziłem na wojnę do producenta okien. Rozpętałem małe piekiełko(opis w dzienniku), na drugi dzień nastąpiło usunięcie taśm i wklejenie już właściwych. Panowie montażyści po szkoleniach tłumaczyli mi, że przecież się ramę zapianuje k...a :mad: . Ostatecznie wszystko było zrobione idealnie (stałem przy nich :big grin: ). Świadomości brak, robią coś ale nie wiedzą po co i dlaczego i jeszcze wołają za to sporo kasy Chcesz mieć zrobione dobrze, zrób to sam.

----------


## Elfir

Ja taką scysję miałam z montażystami drzwi. Jakaś podnajęta firma przez dystrybutora zamiast własnej. Dali drzwi bez listwy wzmacniajacej w progu. Próg z cieniutkiego aluminim, nijak nie wytrzyma jak się na niego stąpnie. Do tego tylko jedna kotwa pod słupkiem (drzwi z naświetlem) a drzwi szerokie. Już na początku montażu byłam zdziwiona, że drzwi wiszą na bocznych kotwach, niczym nie podparte od dołu. Okno tarasowe było montowane inaczej. Ekipa mi wmawiała że na drzwiach się tego nie robi. Przyszedł majster i kategorycznie zabrobnił odbierania drzwi. Cały dzień trwała kłótnia telefoniczna z dystrybutorem, twierdzili, że próg wzmocnienia nie wymaga, że zawsze tak robili i było dobrze. Aż w końcu wzięłam kartę montażową, którą nieopatrznie zostawili wraz z gwarancją i pokazałam palcem na rysunku, że producent wymaga listwy wzmacniajacej w montazu. Następnego dnia przyjechali i bez słowa listwę zamontowali. Kierbud i tak kręcił nosem. Jest dopuszczalnie a nie idealnie. Majster poprawi.

----------


## מרכבה

> Świadomości brak, robią coś ale nie wiedzą po co i dlaczego i jeszcze wołają za to sporo kasy Chcesz mieć zrobione dobrze, zrób to sam.


Robią coś innego, puszczają ściemę że biedny EPS grubości 20 cm zamiast 10cm to główny sprawca kosztów będzie.
Niech się przyznają ile biorą za robotę i ile kosztuje klejenie, kołkowanie itp chodzi o materiał.
To każdy zobaczy że wyda tylko np 12-14 zł więcej za biały EPS i 18-20 zł więcej za grafitowy ... to tak dużo.
Jak za pełne położenie 10cm biorą stówe! 

Ekipa jaka robiła teściów dom ... nawet pistoletu do piany nie miała !! ale przekonali ... że "robią" no i narożnik po 1,5 roku już się nie trzyma, tylko czekać silniejszego wiatru .. nie oczyszczone z starej farby elewacja, łuszczyła się itp .ogólnie, nie kład bym.
Klejenie na placuszki i szczelina miejscami 1,5 -2 cm . cóż . Drażliwy temat .... bo dość gorzkich słów padło, nie wulgarnych ... na temat że książki, studia to nic ! bo to teoria ... tylko boleśnie ta teoria się sprawdza na każdym kroku.
Trzeba mieć świadomość że to nie jest teoria tylko opis tego co empirycznie i namacalnie zostało potwierdzone.
Teorią to jest praktyka takich czereśniaków, nie stawiać sobie pytań czemu, tylko pasuje im definicja "oddychanie" ścian i już 
od razu mają na to lekarstwa jak szczeliny i kratki.

Zasadę wyznaję nie stać mnie na byle co, ponieważ czkawką się to będzie odbijać bardzo długo.
Aby zbudować dowolny dom, potrzeba się mocno przeszkolić, na temat tego z czego będzie budowany ten dom.
W końcu na to idą gigantyczne środki, często z kredytu. 
W pracy ścigają was za dłuższą przerwę na kawę, a tu sprawa rozbija się o grube tysi.

Pierwszym błędem jest technologia, czepianie się "tradycji" robienie ław i fundamentów 
I już dom przykryty i powrót do wykonania wylewek na gruncie.

Ściany już stan SSZ pasuje zrobić elewację ... następny koszt z 150 zł licząc około 20 -25 cm izolacji plus koszt samej ściany to 170 ..
320 zł .
W tej cenie mam ścianę szkieletową z 2x taką izolacja i jeszcze 50 zł zostaje.
Krytyka możliwa od osób które nie mają drewna jako konstrukcji czegokolwiek.
Panowie z poddaszami ... macie pół szkieletory, nawet nie będąc tego świadomymi.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jeszcze nic nie wybudowałem, projekt się rysuje, powinien być wkrótce ale rok temu nie wiedziałem co to jest jętka - dziś to pikuś dzięki takim tematom jak ten. Nie wiem czy moja stodoła da się zrobić za 200 tys. Wybuduje to się dowiem ale już dziś wiem, że ekipa, nawet najbardziej rozchwytywana w okolicy, jeśli nie będzie się chciała zgodzić na dyktowanie co i jak (z odchyłką na moją niewiedzę) nie ma u mnie szans. Na razie nie potrafię jeszcze ogarnąć fundamentów i do tego chcę wziąć ekipę, reszta szkieletu raczej jest dla mnie jasna, ale jak szukam powoli i widzę podejście tych majstrów i pracowników, to szlag mnie trafia. Piwko na start, potem: "panie jakie pustaki, szalunek z desek i grucha, tak wszyscy robią", nic to że pod konstrukcje nie z pustaka czy innego ytonga, fundamenty to fundamenty. Ech, Podhale.

----------


## Zielony ogród

jesteście właściwie pasjonatami, interesuje was to, więc możecie się uczyć i pilnować ekip. a co, jak ktoś po prostu nie chce się w to zagłębiać? im prościej, tym mniej błędów. dlatego u mnie ściana 1W(wiem, wiem, jest gorsza, nie w tym rzecz :smile: ), ponieważ wolę gorszą izolacje w ciągłości niż najlepszą źle położoną. i boje się zwierząt w styropianie. czasami lepiej płacić 200-300 zł więcej za ogrzewanie w skali roku i się nie denerwować niż pchać się w technologie, których nie jesteśmy w stanie przypilnować.
większość  facetów jednak trochę się tym interesuje, mój mąż przysnął jak wybierałam projekt z nudów, kiedyś przypadkiem zerknął na wizualizację i rzuty, raz....trochę się rzucał o garaż, ale poprosiłam go o dodatkowe 30tysięcy to od razu zrezygnował. za to bardzo był zaangażowany w budowę piwniczki ziemnej i w jej zagospodarowanie.

----------


## an-bud

> A ile pszczelich rodzin proponowali do tego ula? Po jednej na kratkę, czy według przelicznika na metr kwadratowy ścian.


Dawałem "delikatnie" do zrozumienia kilka stron wcześniej  :big grin:  




> Znam troszkę realia naszego budownictwa   Większość budowlańców jest z łapanki z wykształceniem zupełnie innym od  budowlanego (przeszło 90%) a ci z wykształceniem zbliżonym do  budowlanki zatrzymali się na szkolnym poziomie, do tego większość to  moczymordy i naciągacze   wkurzeni są na oczytanych w muratorze klientów itd. Więc trudno się  dziwić że dużo ludzi bierze się za samodzielną budowę, ciut wiedzy i  robią najważniejsze dokładnie..... może wolniej ale dokładniej bo dla  siebie.

----------


## bowess

*מרכבה* ja nie mam nic do szkieletu, murarki, ba, nie mam nic do słomy i gliny, mile widzę "bunkierek" schowany w ziemi. Nie broniłabym jednak żadnego z tych rozwiązań jak wilczyca młodych, bo to każdy powinien sobie przeliczyć biorąc pod uwagę też swoje możliwości i umiejętności, lokalną dostępność i cenę no i własne widzimisię trochę też.  :smile: 
Nie mając możliwości włożenia na tym etapie własnej robocizny, to myślę, że płyta jest naprawdę fajnym i chyba na ten moment najlepszym rozwiązaniem. U siebie wszystko od wykopu po położenie podłogi robiliśmy sami, no i była wiedza i umiejętności ojca w tradycyjnej "metodyce" fundamentów, więc ponieśliśmy tylko koszt materiałów. Może zaczynając dziś to i płytę byśmy sami ogarnęli? Kto wie?
*CodeSnipper* to u was ekipy leją ścianki fundamentowe w szalunki? U siebie tak zrobiliśmy i był to ewenement na skalę wszystkich prowadzonych w okolicy budów.  :smile:  Króluje murowanie z bloczka zdecydowanie.

A mój mąż chociaż właściwie wszystko przeszło przez jego ręce, to teraz zapytany nie potrafi powiedzieć ani jaką mamy grubość ściany, ani jaki tynk na zewnątrz, a już jakąś nazwę producenta wymienić to bez szans.  :smile:

----------


## compi

Jeśli zatrudniacie ekipę to rozmawiajcie z nimi o technologii wykonania przed pracą, a nie podczas lub po : ). Oni niekoniecznie czytają to i inne fora i nie skończyli w ten sposób szybkiego kursu jak budować. Później również z Waszej winy pozostaje Wam jedynie wykłócanie się, klejenie łatek typu "czereśniak" (pewnie tani był to go wziąłem) i zdziwienie że ktoś ma inne postrzeganie świata. Gość całe życie kleił styro na placki, bo tak mu kiedyś pokazał przedstawiciel producenta, lub nikt nigdy nie wytłumaczył mu że teraz ściany nie oddychają(oprócz 3-warstwowych). Docieplanie szczytów, ciepły balkon, firmowe poszerzenie pod drzwiami tarasowymi czy choćby wspomniany wcześniej wzmocniony próg leżący na styrodurze to często pojęcia nieznane nawet dla ekip działających na rynku szmat czasu. Robiąc casting rozmawiacie z nimi na te tematy czy tylko kwota do zapłaty jest najważniejsza? Poza tym gdy się ma kierownika budowy tylko na papierze to trzeba przyjąć jego obowiązki dzielnie na klatę. Inaczej dupablada, hehe.

----------


## Magik Cz-wa

Ja może nie do końca łapie się do tego tematu ale..
Ktoś tu mądze napisał, że to temat dla ludzi, którzy chcą zbudować w miarę "tani"  dom w przybliżeniu ok. 200 tyś.
Skorzystają też z tego osboby z większym budżetem bo zauwazą pewne niuanse dzieki którym będzie można zaoszczędzić trochę grosza (myślę, że gdybym tu trafił wcześniej też bym w niektórych przypadkach inaczej postąpił). 
Ja na start miałem 300 tyś bez działki, z perspektywą zaoszczędzenia przez czas budowy( mieszkanie u rodziców przez 2,5-3 latana ich koszt  :Smile:  ) ok 80 do 100 tyś . Na działkę wraz z formalnościami wydałem ok 100tyś więc na dom z wykończeniem i kompletnym wyposażeniem kuchni i pokoju dziecinnego (meble do pozostałych pomieszczeń miałem) zostało mi ok 300tyś.
Dom to 175m2 dach dwuspadowy pokryty dachówką ceramiczną.
Wynajęte ekipy to
- fundamenty i mury
-dach
-wylewki
-hydraulik
-elewacja
wszystkie pozostałe rzeczy robiłem z ojcem.
Nie oszczędzałem na murach, elewacji, dachu, hydraulice, kuchni, łazience, podłogach na parterze i schodach (montaż wykonany samemu).
Duże oszczędności po za pracą własną udało mi się osiągnąć kupując materiały budowlane w dobrych cenach (ojciec działa w tej branży więc po znajomości  udawało mi się w wielu przypadkach bardzo fajne rabaty uzyskać), oraz fakt ze teścia mam geodetę więc wszystkie te koszty wziął na siebie. Działkę w większej części miałem ogrodzoną(oczywiście nie jest to opcja docelowa) zrobiłem tylko solidną tzn docelowa bramę wjazdową wraz z furtką.. Czego jeszcze nie zrobiłem to łazienka na górze, taras no i wjazd jest tylko utwardzony i wysypany  żwirem, no i brakuje mi garażu. Plany na przyszłość optymistyczne łazienka zimą, taras na wiosnę jakiś garaż(może z płyt betonowych) w 2014, podwórko czyli jakaś kostka czy coś takiego czas bliżej a raczej dalej nieokreślony  :Smile: .
Ktoś zapyta po co się tu udzielam skoro wydałem ponad 100 tyś więcej?, a no po to bo uważam ze się da pod paroma warunkami zbliżyć mocno do kwoty 200 tyś za dom. Mnie by się też udało gdybym (za to gdyby pewnie doczepi sie Pan nikt) obciął metraż o jakieś 25m2, zaoszczędził na dachówce, piecu i elewacji nie przesuwał bym słupa na działce, który wtedy mnie drażnił (teraz pewnie już by tego nie robił  :Smile:  ) znacznie bym się zbliżył do kwoty 200tyś. Dodam, że na tych zmianach nie ucierpiała by moja godność  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

Myślę, że ten wątek obecnie to raczej zbiór (jak do tej pory, nieusystematyzowany dokładnie ) warunków, które należy spełnić, aby przy skromnym budżecie do ww kwoty się zbliżyć lub nieznacznie ją przekroczyć,choćby ze względu na inflację i wzrost cen. Ten kto czyta powinien jednak odsiewać czytane informacje( typu: nie da się... bo nie). Są tu osoby, które zbudowały, czy właśnie budują i dla świeżego forumowicza ich posty dotyczące tych podrażaczy, które sobie "fundnęli"  są cenną informację na co zwracać uwagę. Co można zrobić taniej, co można lepiej niż tradycyjnie i jaki wpływ na całość mają te zmiany. Jak rozmawiać z ekipami, na co zwracać uwagę, żeby nie było baboli. Posty wyżej dobitnie świadczą o braku wiedzy budowlanej tych, którzy nam domy stawiają. trzeba pamiętać, że naprawienie "szkody" kosztuje podwójnie. I podstawa - chcieć przynajmniej teoretycznie liznąć tematu budowlanego- bez tego wszystko powyższe się nie uda.

----------


## bowess

W budowlance jak we fryzjerstwie na przykład. Jest nadal zapotrzebowanie na tradycyjną trwałą i niebieskawą płukankę i pani Zosia na tych usługach opiera swoje zarobkowanie. Nie pójdzie na kurs stylingu czy aplikowania nowoczesnych farb, bo jej klientki nie są tym zainteresowane. Od tego jest w miasteczku druga fryzjerka, pani Kasia, która też swoje klientki ma.  :smile: 

Czasem trafi się majster, co robi tylko tak, bo tak się robi i już. Nie ma musu korzystać z jego usług. On zapewne jakiś czas temu przestał podążać za nowościami i nie ma świadomości, że parę rzeczy mocno się pozmieniało. Pomimo tego jest sobie w stanie zapełnić kalendarz, więc no problemo, nie musi rozszerzać swojej wiedzy ani wachlarza usług.

----------


## Elfir

> A mój mąż chociaż właściwie wszystko przeszło przez jego ręce, to teraz zapytany nie potrafi powiedzieć ani jaką mamy grubość ściany, ani jaki tynk na zewnątrz, a już jakąś nazwę producenta wymienić to bez szans.


Mamy chyba tego samego meża. Wszytko jest na mojej głowie, jeśli chodzi o stronę technologiczno-projektową. Mąż jest kierowcą i zaopatrzeniowcem oraz od czasu do czasu wykonawcą. 
Podłączał gniazdka i co chwila się mnie pytał do czego jest przewod przy umywalce a ja cierpliwie po raz któryś odpowiadałam, że do przycisku uruchamiającego pompkę cyrkulacyjną cw. Jakby spytał, raz, drugi - ok. Ale za piątym razem pytania o ten sam przewód w ciągu dnia o mało się nie pokłóciliśmy. "Bo ja wymyślam jakieś dziwactwa". Dodam, że przewód sam mocował do ściany przed tynkami i wówczas też się pytał do czego on jest.

----------


## bowess

Mąż mój teraz ma dom i wykasował sobie z bazy danych wszystkie jego zdaniem zbędne informacje o jego częściach składowych.
Zapytany kiedyś przez ciotkę z czego mamy parapety (akurat wymieniała okna u siebie w mieszkaniu), stwierdził, że nie ma pojęcia, chociaż kupowaliśmy je razem, nosił je do samochodu i sam je później osadzał. A parapety są z granitu.  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

jesteście właściwie pasjonatami, interesuje was to, więc możecie się uczyć i pilnować ekip.  nie każdy jest pasjonatem.
To że sobie luźno tu piszę to nie oznacza że nim jestem.




> Nie broniłabym jednak żadnego z tych rozwiązań jak wilczyca młodych, bo to każdy powinien sobie przeliczyć biorąc pod uwagę też swoje możliwości i umiejętności, lokalną dostępność i cenę no i własne widzimisię trochę też.


 Nie bronię, chce zmuszać do myślenia, a nie tylko płytkiego patrzenia i lecenia z ogólnikami.




> Robiąc casting rozmawiacie z nimi na te tematy czy tylko kwota do zapłaty jest najważniejsza? Poza tym gdy się ma kierownika budowy tylko na papierze to trzeba przyjąć jego obowiązki dzielnie na klatę. Inaczej dupablada, hehe.


 Oczywiście, bo później trzeba się z czereśniactwem naciągać.
A co jeśli ktoś nie wie o co ma pytać ? przecież tacy para fachowcy od razu go zagonią w swoją mniemanologię, bo ja tak robię i jest święte.
Zero samokrytycyzmu tych ekip.
Miałem przypadek, przy zmianie dachu, przyjechał bardzo mądry gość i coś tam było o izolacji skosów itp, począł się szarogęsić, prać mózg rodzicom, 
dobrze że tylko stałem sobie i punktowałem jest dyletanctwo, a podobno z wielkiej ekipy.

Przyszedł drugi, fajny chłop otwarty bo go ciekawiło co można wyciągnąć z różnych rzeczy, bardzo ładnie wypełnij izolacją skosy itp.
Dach elegancko zrobiony, skosy za izolowane dało się ? 




> Docieplanie szczytów, ciepły balkon


 sorry balkon zawsze pozostanie jako element przecinający izolacje.
Ciepły balkon to tylko na konstrukcji samo nośnej. 




> Są tu osoby, które zbudowały, czy właśnie budują i dla świeżego forumowicza ich posty dotyczące tych podrażaczy, które sobie "fundnęli" są cenną informację na co zwracać uwagę. Co można zrobić taniej, co można lepiej niż tradycyjnie i jaki wpływ na całość mają te zmiany.


Puki co jeszcze nie buduję w fizycznej formie, "buduję" na razie wszystko na komputerze.
Czyli zajmuję się sferą projektu mojego domu i mam na to 100% wpływ co wymyślę to moje, to jest moja ścieżka.
I pewnie tylko moja, zostanie mi w kieszeni dobre 15-20 tyś za projekt.  

Technologię mam tak dobraną iż nie ogranicza mnie rodzaj izolacji termicznej  może być :
EPS(styropian)
Wełna skalna/ szklana
Celuloza 
Wełna drzewna 
Sierść wielbłąda/ owcy barana.
Liście/ butelki/ granulat styropianowy 
Kostka słomy 
słoma luzem itp czego tylko dusza zapragnie
pianka natryskowa wsio można wdusić w przegrodę .

Czy będę oszczędzał ? tak gdzie tego nie widzę, absolutnie nie ponieważ na dach idzie blacha TC(tytanowo cynkowa) tylko miedziana jest droższa.

Na oknach ? też nie choć samodiełki. Polecam tam gdzie można robić same szyby za fixowane w XPS'e bardzo ciepłe rozwiązanie i bardzo tanie.
Bez szkody o jakość.
Wnętrze domu jak najwięcej materiałów konstrukcyjnych których nie trzeba dodatkowo tynkować itp .
W łazience drewno i szło np foto tapeta 

Konstrukcja drewno klejone łączenie na blachy węzłowe.

Po co to wszystko ? a no po to aby szybko dom zmontować, a budować gdzie indziej elementy potrzebne na konstrukcję.
Zadanie trudne i bez wiedzy nawet nie ma się co za to pobierać.

Troszeczkę odsłaniam, tajemnicy czym się zajmuje i co chcę w przyszłym roku budować.




> Mamy chyba tego samego meża. Wszytko jest na mojej głowie, jeśli chodzi o stronę technologiczno-projektową. Mąż jest kierowcą i zaopatrzeniowcem oraz od czasu do czasu wykonawcą


A ja muszę być dla Żony wikipedią budowlaną ponieważ jak Jej coś mówię na temat domu to  :jaw drop:  bo nigdzie sobie tego nie może zobaczyć.

Na szczęście gust mamy taki sam co do kuchni i wnętrza.
Elewacja tu jest rozbieżność, ja chcę deski pionowo a Żona poziomo  :smile:  
Chcę desek pionowych i zrobić tak elewację, jak była na dawnych dworach czy kościołach drewnianych ... aby dom wyglądał na stojący tam od bodaj 100 lat, a jednocześnie spełniał standard zero-energetyczny. 

I skrobię ten projekt i skrobię ... muszę tylko nałóg pisania na FM zatrzymać.




> Mąż mój teraz ma dom i wykasował sobie z bazy danych wszystkie jego zdaniem zbędne informacje o jego częściach składowych.
> Zapytany kiedyś przez ciotkę z czego mamy parapety (akurat wymieniała okna u siebie w mieszkaniu), stwierdził, że nie ma pojęcia, chociaż kupowaliśmy je razem, nosił je do samochodu i sam je później osadzał. A parapety są z granitu.


A ja biedny jeszcze przed budową muszę wiedzieć co z czego zbuduję.
I znać to na wyrywki, od śrub jakie mam kupić itp.
Drewno co i jak  :smile:  
Nie użalam się ... bo to lubię bardzo lubię  :smile:  tylko jak by ktoś chciał fikać...
że ja niczego wnieść do tego wątku nie mogę ...  :big tongue:

----------


## DEZET

Z tym "wyrzucaniem" z pamięci to u mnie tak: - co już zrobione przestaje mnie interesować i zaczynam nowy temat. Gdyby nie to, dawno by pewnie dyńkę rozsadziło  :wink:  Ale pamiętam lub dam radę sobie przypomnieć, bo sprawy techniczne po prostu lubię.

----------


## artix1

> jesteście właściwie pasjonatami, interesuje was to, więc możecie się uczyć i pilnować ekip.  nie każdy jest pasjonatem.


 Wydaje mi się, że budując dom musimy być pasjonatami. Wydanie  uciułanych z trudem 200, 300 czy 500 tysięcy lub tym bardziej z kredytu, automatycznie obliguje nas do zainteresowania się całym przebiegiem budowy. Panowie budowlańcy mają zazwyczaj w nosie czy nasza kasa jest właściwie wydawana, dla nich jest to kolejna robota, jedna z wielu. Podobnie jak kierowca na drodze, zasada ograniczonego zaufania powinna być podstawą naszych relacji z ekipą. Soczyste gadki czego to my nie zrobiliśmy na mnie osobiście nie zrobiły i nadal nie robią żadnego wrażenia. Pracując dla mnie i za moje pieniądze mają robić dokładnie to czego od nich oczekuję. Jeżeli będę chciał zmarnotrawić jakąś kaskę to zrobię to sam bez niczyjej pomocy. Jednego dnia rozmawiamy o właściwym zagęszczeniu pospółki w fundamentach, a drugiego magiki starają się napełnić  wszystko na raz i poubijać tylko zewnętrzną warstwę. Wleciałem wcześniej na budowę, wstrzymałem koparkę, za którą oni płacili, wkur....m się i poinformowałem, że w przypadku braku odpowiedniego zagęszczenia, będą wypierniczać  pospółkę łopatami na zewnątrz. Co jakiś czas fachury testują naszą wiedzę i świadomość poprawności wykonywania prac. Jeżeli nie zdobędziemy minimum wiedzy, która jest moim zdaniem niezbędna, dostaniemy być może w prezencie ukryte usterki, których nie widać gołym okiem ale  są i w przyszłości będą generować koszty. Po zakupie działki, zacząłem  poszukiwania projektu i przy okazji studiowanie on-line wiedzy budowlanej. Dwa lata przed ekranem kompa, kilka "idealnych" projektów, które z biegiem czasu zaczynały być bzdurne. Okazywało się też czasami, że słońce będzie świeciło po niewłąściwej stronie domu :wink: . Mam wjazd od wschodu. Przypadkiem trafiłem na projekt małej parterówki i tym samym zniknęło  poddasze użytkowe z pięknym balkonem. Od samego początku parłem w kierunku energooszczędności z prostego powodu, nie stać mnie na pompowanie sporej kasy na utrzymanie w przyszłości domu. Od SSO reszta prac we własnym zakresie i z własnej krwawicy :smile: . Z perspektywy czasu kilka rzeczy bym jeszcze zmienił (płyta zamiast fundamentów, może konstrukcja szkieletowa)  ale myślę, że udało mi się osiągnąć złoty środek pomiędzy kosztami, a jakością i funkcjonalnością. Wykańczanie domu w trakcie, doszkalanie na FM też :wink: . Jesteśmy bardzo kreatywnym narodem także pomysłów i patentów gotowych do wykorzystania nigdy nie powinno zabraknąć  :big grin: .

----------


## compi

> sorry balkon zawsze pozostanie jako element przecinający izolacje.
>  Ciepły balkon to tylko na konstrukcji samo nośnej......


Widzisz, zawsze można coś z forum się dowiedzieć.
*http://www.chemiabudowlana.info/inde...sch_ck_isokorb*

----------


## artix1

> Widzisz, zawsze można coś z forum się dowiedzieć.]


 Przeglądałem już wcześniej rekamy tego systemu. W 2010r ktoś z forum pytał o cenę 1mb tego łącznika, ocsylowała w przedziale 700-800. Jest zależna z pewnością także  od obciążenia i rodzaju płyty balkonowej. Tragedii nie ma, można i tak :wink:

----------


## an-bud

> .....a jednocześnie spełniał standard zero-energetyczny.


Ciekawe  :yes:  to jakiej grubości robisz ściany? Przerabiałem kiedyś temat ścian z ......

----------


## niktspecjalny

> bo tytuł tego wątku nie brzmi "kto wybudował za 200 tyś" tylko czy jest sens marzyć. Sens jest i z tych marzeń powstają tanie, małe domki. A że nie zawsze dokładnie trafione w 200 tyś, to przecież nie jest kluczowe.


A potem siedź o płacz....Dzień dobry Pani Elfir. :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .....Ja głupi rechotałem jak debil


Sie zgadza............. :wink: .Może lepiej jak już tak............ :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

> Widzisz, zawsze można coś z forum się dowiedzieć.


 dzięki bo o tym programie nie wiedziałem.
Oczywiście wiem o "ciepłych łącznikach balkonowych.
http://www.mostkicieplne.pl/izokorby.html tu zawodowiec zajmuje się różną problematyką mostków cieplnych, 
ja takiej ładnej strony nie mam to nie zapodam swojej.




> Przeglądałem już wcześniej rekamy tego systemu. W 2010r ktoś z forum pytał o cenę 1mb tego łącznika, ocsylowała w przedziale 700-800. Jest zależna z pewnością także od obciążenia i rodzaju płyty balkonowej. Tragedii nie ma, można i tak


A ile kosztuje kształtowniki IPE ? lub belka drewniana aby zrobić samo nośny jak w bud pasywnym.
Kwestia uważam rozrysowania i przeliczenia kosztów i ukazania że nie takie to straszne.

Łączniki te nie rugują problemu w 100% co można się dowiedzieć z linku co zapodałem.




> Ciekawe  to jakiej grubości robisz ściany? Przerabiałem kiedyś temat ścian z ......


Równoważne miały być 70cm EPS'a grafitowego, co wychodziło koło 1,1m .
I takie będą od północy, dach 1,3 metra ... mnie to absolutnie nie przeszkadza.
Jest to odpowiednia kurtka zimowa na zimę ... nie sandały i piec w plecaku do grzania.

Projekt termomodernizacji u rodziców stanowi 70cm izolacji ścian ... plus ściana 42,5cm ... 
Okna są tak zrobione że od środka nie będzie widać tak grubej przegrody.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...y-budowy/page7 
tu taj jest srcreen z projektu mojego.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tobie należy tylko gratulować, ale nie wiem czy przez Ciebie ten wątek to nie taki Max Factor gdzie tylko nielicznym udaje się wygrać : D.


Jak Ty to robisz ,że jesteś tak lubiany............... :wink: 


> ten wątek to nie taki Max Factor


 :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Dobry wieczór.
Do jakich wniosków co niektórzy dochodzą nie muszę cytować..............Biedna Pani moderator się nawet pogubiła. :big tongue: .Zasada powinna panować jedna w tym topiku........Nie dajcie ludziom nadziei.........ona sama przyjdzie jak Tych ,którzy im będą wciskać coś na siłę..............pamiętajcie godnie,spokojnie,z satysfakcją ......a nie ,że mam 200 tyś w planach 100 m2 i w chałupie będę miał klar....złudzenia.........można wybudować ale co DOM???Dom w który nie będzie tego ciepła rodzinnego.(zaraz ktoś spyta mnie o ciepło rodzinne ,a jak spyta to głupi pytek.........jak myślicie jaką powinien dostać inną odpowiedź.???.)

----------


## compi

> Jak Ty to robisz ,że jesteś tak lubiany...............


Jeszcze mi buziaka prześlij, hehe. Tu nie komplementy, a dobre rady są potrzebne, bo przy takim budżecie porażka jest bliżej niż zwycięstwo.

----------


## compi

> dzięki bo o tym programie nie wiedziałem.
> Oczywiście wiem o "ciepłych łącznikach balkonowych.
> http://www.mostkicieplne.pl/izokorby.html tu zawodowiec zajmuje się różną problematyką mostków cieplnych, 
> ja takiej ładnej strony nie mam to nie zapodam swojej.
> 
> 
> A ile kosztuje kształtowniki IPE ? lub belka drewniana aby zrobić samo nośny jak w bud pasywnym.


U

Uważam, że wszelkie balkoniki, wykusze, lukarny, nie daj Boże wole oka to nie na ten wątek. Zaleca się rezygnację z wszystkiego z czego można zrezygnować.

----------


## Elfir

zawsze się zastanawialam po co ludziom balkony w domkach?
Jakoś nie widuję na osiedlach domków jednorodzinnych piernat wietrzących się na balkonach. Najczęściej balkony stoją niewykończone, bez balustrad.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> zawsze się zastanawialam po co ludziom balkony w domkach?
> Jakoś nie widuję na osiedlach domków jednorodzinnych piernat wietrzących się na balkonach. Najczęściej balkony stoją niewykończone, bez balustrad.


Ja nie mam balkonów .........to już się lubimy???

Jesteś Wielką osobowością tego zacnego forum i buziaka :hug:  zawszę mogę ci dać............ale jak Ty go bidulinko przyjmiesz???

----------


## מרכבה

> Uważam, że wszelkie balkoniki, wykusze, lukarny, nie daj Boże wole oka to nie na ten wątek. Zaleca się rezygnację z wszystkiego z czego można zrezygnować.


 Nie oto mnie chodziło.
Chodziło mi żeby nie dać się złowić na drogie rozwiązania, które są "placebo" uspokajają sumienie inwestora.
Wykusz można zrobić, zabudowany oknami fix .
http://www.durathermwindows.com/windows/fixed-frame
http://ww1.prweb.com/prfiles/2011/06...details_07.jpg można zobaczyć jak zastąpić pewne materiały 
XPS'em i blachą TC i mieć za gronie zabudowany wykusz czy balkon.

----------


## compi

To nigdy nie będą "gronie". Przy wykuszu masz potem po kolei zazwyczaj trzy okna a nie jedno, 6 parapetów, a nie trzy, potem lecą karnisze, rolety, np. pocięty blat w kuchni.... Lukarna... większe wydatki na więźbie, dekarzu lub choćby obróbki w środku, nie chcesz tego liczyć?

----------


## מרכבה

sorr mnie na wieczór się pstrykneło... loggia ot to mnie chodziło, nie wiem skąd ten wykusz  :sad: 

http://www.linwoodhomes.com/house-pl...-homes/#page=3 ciut inne w wyglądzie budynki niż to co mamy u siebie.

----------


## compi

Nie chcę być czepialski, ale na pewno w małym i tanim w budowie domu chcesz wyciąć z domu kawałek zakrytego tarasu?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jeszcze mi buziaka prześlij, hehe. Tu nie komplementy, a dobre rady są potrzebne, bo przy takim budżecie porażka jest bliżej niż zwycięstwo.


Kuźwa sorki,że cię pominąłem on powinien być skierowany w twoja stronę............... :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: . ale Elfir też w sumie dobrze prawi ponieważ to mistrz ciętej riposty...........

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie chcę być czepialski, ale na pewno w małym i tanim w budowie domu chcesz wyciąć z domu kawałek zakrytego tarasu?


Czego się tu czepiać???Oni wycinają wszystko sam zresztą widzisz. compek powiedz skąd ci się w wykuszu zrobiło 6 szt. parapetów.Mam wykusz trzy szyby i 3 konglomeraty.

----------


## DEZET

A zewnętrzne to nie parapety?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A zewnętrzne to nie parapety?


Ty mówisz o podokienniku zewn????.Zawsze parapet kojarzył mi się ze szkołą.Parapet na którym działy się różne dziwne rzeczy.Akurat nie ciebie pytałem ale dzięki za to pytanie odpowiadające.Ale na parapecie u mnie w wykuszu wew. stoją rożne cuda mojej Gosi.Na zew niestety się nie da ponieważ mają spadki i są z blachy. :yes:

----------


## compi

Nich Ci będzie, podokienniki. Zamiast jednego trzy. Nie twierdzę oczywiście, że wykusz to rzecz całkowicie zbędna, ale czy balkonik nad nim czy obróbka dekarska i wspomniane dodatki dają niezłą kasę na końcu.

----------


## niktspecjalny

compi. Ja z tego zrezygnowałem.Mój wykusz to wykusz który wychodzi na mój przerobiony taras.Taka zaraza nie ustawna..ale dla mojej milady(Gosi),choćby miała mieć np. 6 rogów też by uszła zamiast tych trzech  :yes:  :big grin:  .Dla niej wykusz to wykusz.Powiem ci jeszcze jedno........Chciała to moja blondi wstawić szyby by ...jeśli to można jak najwięcej ograniczyć odstępy wykuszowe między oknami.Gdyby była szyba łamana w dwóch miejscach myślę ,że to prawie całkowite przeszklenie by ją satysfakcjonowało.....Sprowadziłem na ziemię i ma więcej łamanych .......karniszy. :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: .

serdeczne pozdro.

Zapomniałem jak wykusz to nie balkoniki bo to kasa .........................no kasa :wink:

----------


## Elfir

> Nich Ci będzie, podokienniki. Zamiast jednego trzy. Nie twierdzę oczywiście, że wykusz to rzecz całkowicie zbędna, ale czy balkonik nad nim czy obróbka dekarska i wspomniane dodatki dają niezłą kasę na końcu.


Pytanie jeszcze wykusz czy ryzalit?  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Pytanie jeszcze wykusz czy ryzalit?


A teraz o co kaman?????????????
*RYZALIT*



> .....występ w powierzchni ściany budynku od fundamentu po dach, pełni funkcję ozdobną i poszerza wnętrze..............


*WYKUSZ*



> .forma architektoniczna, której zadaniem było poszerzenie przylegającego wnętrza; następnie stał się jedynie formą ozdobną; wystaje spoza lica elewacji budyku i często jest nakryty osobnym daszkiem.........



p.s.Chodzi ci z daszkiem czy bez daszku..............Pani moderator............ma Pani jakiś problem???????

----------


## compi

> Pytanie jeszcze wykusz czy ryzalit?


Ten drugi jeszcze droższy, bo w  parterówym z uż.podd. przechodzić musi w lukarnę przy łamanym dachu : ). I tak są to pojęcia zazwyczaj nieznane osobom spoza branży. Ja jeszcze niedawno nie odróżniałem kolumny od filara, hehe.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ten drugi jeszcze droższy, bo w  parterówym z uż.podd. przechodzić musi w lukarnę przy łamanym dachu : ). I tak są to pojęcia zazwyczaj nieznane osobom spoza branży. Ja jeszcze niedawno nie odróżniałem kolumny od filara, hehe.



Wiesz co................ ona cię zaskoczy bo ona to wie :yes: .compek. pamiętaj ona to moderator.............a tu .......jak by co Moderator.


p.s teraz na poważnie. :yes: .To co ja mam między oknami wykuszowymi?

----------


## artix1

Wiewiór dostał po łapkach, został wsadzony siłą (opierał się strasznie) na prom kosmiczny i odesłany na planetę, z której do nas przybył. Wielkie dzięki dla moderatora, już wszystkim odbijała się czkawką ta dziwna atmosfera. Spokojnej niedzieli :bye:

----------


## CodeSnipper

W końcu.... Dzięki.

----------


## Sławek...

Elfir widzę, że nerwy Ci puszczają 
specjalny może nie głosi bardzo popularnych poglądów i może czasami wydawać się irytujący, ale tak na prawdę to aż tak wielkich "zbrodni" nie popełnił żeby karać go wyrzucaniem z forum (chyba że zbrodnią jest dyskusja z Moderatorem co na tym forum często kończy się banem, ale z drugiej strony każdy może mieć swoje zdanie i chyba w regulaminie nie jest napisane, że zabronione jest sprzeciwianie się Moderatorom?)

czy czasem to nie jest lekkie nadużycie władzy?  :wink:

----------


## Witko33

dwa lata temu skończyłem budowę niewielkiego, piętrowego domku. Do stanu surowego wyniosło mnie to około 230 tysięcy, wyłączając cenę działki. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Scarlet

> Elfir widzę, że nerwy Ci puszczają 
> specjalny może nie głosi bardzo popularnych poglądów i może czasami wydawać się irytujący, ale tak na prawdę to aż tak wielkich "zbrodni" nie popełnił żeby karać go wyrzucaniem z forum (chyba że zbrodnią jest dyskusja z Moderatorem co na tym forum często kończy się banem, ale z drugiej strony każdy może mieć swoje zdanie i chyba w regulaminie nie jest napisane, że zabronione jest sprzeciwianie się Moderatorom?)
> 
> czy czasem to nie jest lekkie nadużycie władzy?


Nie tylko Elfir puściły nerwy. Łatwej powiedzieć komu nie puściły - chyba tylko tobie. Teraz jeszcze ktos powinien zrobić porządek na ostatnich kilkudziesięciu stronach, bo nie ma tam żadnych istotnych informacji tylko głupie przepychanki.

----------


## Elfir

> Elfir widzę, że nerwy Ci puszczają


Pudło.
Zbanował go inny moderator, po tym jak do moderacji spłynęło 10 próśb o zbanowanie z różnych wątków. Najbardziej przegiął w kominkach lub piecach.

Ja miałam włączonego ignore na niktspecjalny, nie widziałam co pisze, póki go nie cytowaliście. Tak się postępuje z trolami.

----------


## dr_au

Niktspecjalny nie głosił żadnych poglądów z którymi można się zgadzać, lub niezgadzać. Z całym szacunkiem, ale nie byłem w stanie wyłowić z jego wypowiedzi żadnej treści (obojętnie czy się z nią zgadzam), poza tym, że DOM to musi być że hoho... Nie mam też zamiaru dyskutować z kimś, kto nie stara się zrozumieć, co jego interlokutor ma na myśli, sypie tylko wyjętymi z kontekstu cytatami (np. z mojego dziennika budowy).

Tak więc mimo że to nie ja prosiłem o moderację, jestem za nią wdzięczny, bo wywody NS mają mało wspólnego z tematyką wątku.

----------


## CodeSnipper

A gdzie jest funkcja ignorowania??? Co ja się jej naszukałem....

----------


## artix1

> A gdzie jest funkcja ignorowania??? Co ja się jej naszukałem....


 :big grin: . Funkcja ignorowania była w tym wypadku nieskuteczna bo prędzej czy później kolega nasz serdeczny wytypował podejrzanego, zaczerpnął ścinek  jego wypowiedzi i wystrzelił z grubej rury. Nasz moderator ma anielską cierpliwość, panie trochę spokojniej reagują na takie sytuacje. Ja bym zareagował bardziej stanowczo, co zaoszczędziłoby nam drukowanie czterech stron  złośliwości i bzdetów (owocnie się do tego dołożyłem :roll eyes: ). Jeżeli "zaszyfrowane i tajemnicze" posty zostaną skasowane, obiecuję także skrupulatne anulowanie swojej twórczości. Popisaliśmy się, nie ma co  :yes: . Sprawa jest zamknięta i można z czystym sumieniem wrócić do tematu.

----------


## Elfir

> A gdzie jest funkcja ignorowania??? Co ja się jej naszukałem....


Moje ustawienia - edytuj listę ignorowanych.

Nie chciałamgo moderowac, bo by było, że jestem stronnicza, bo niktspecjalny pisał do mnie - z resztą Sławek potwierdził, że zostałoby to tak odebrane.
Wiedziałam, że jak niktspecjalny wpadł w fazę czepiania się, to prędzej czy później podpadnie innym.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Bo trzeba takich pajaców ignorować. Żywią się tylko odpowiedziami na własne zaczepki. Dziękuję za wskazanie opcji ignorowania.

----------


## Malcolm

> dwa lata temu skończyłem budowę niewielkiego, piętrowego domku. Do stanu surowego wyniosło mnie to około 230 tysięcy, wyłączając cenę działki. Pozdrawiam



i....?

----------


## Sławek...

> z resztą Sławek potwierdził, że zostałoby to tak odebrane.


...bo tak to wyglądało  :wink: 
innych w wątków w których on się udzielał nie śledzę więc myślałem, że tylko tutaj zapracował na tego bana  :wink:

----------


## Sławek...

> Nie tylko Elfir puściły nerwy. Łatwej powiedzieć komu nie puściły - chyba tylko tobie. .


a niby czemu miałyby mi puścić?
przecież to jest forum a nie towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji więc każdy może mieć swoje zdanie na dany temat (nawet jeżeli to zdanie jest inne niż większości forumowiczów)
poza tym jest o wiele więcej i poważniejszych sytuacji w których mogą puszczać nerwy niż czytanie postów na forum  :wink: 

a jak tobie tak szybko puszczają to wypij sobie meliskę  :wink:

----------


## 12michal

Dzisiaj jest światowy dzień odpoczynku dla zszarganych nerwów  :tongue:

----------


## artix1

> ...bo tak to wyglądało innych w wątków w których on się udzielał nie śledzę więc myślałem, że tylko tutaj zapracował na tego bana


 Trochę dociekliwości i trafiłbyś na niezłe rodzynki. Wątek o gotowaniu :WTF: 



> Nich BAN będzie BANEM................ty masz chorobę w mózgu....................spierdal........aj z mego wątku. .Babie swojej rozkazuj i jej gotuj...załóż własny topik............spierdal.............aj z mego topiku.WY NY jeśli wiesz co to!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> A ciebie nadal swędzi ryj.No Gościu w końcu cię dojadę................bo Ty jakiś taki nie teges.*Policja czuwa bo obraziłeś mnie ,moją rodzinę i moją żonę* a ty swoje.............WY NY!!!.Zacznij zwijać pomost...........albo gotuj inne wymioty..............już cie mam ...........zaboli jak oparzenie plackiem ziemniaczanym z mozzarellą ............pamiętaj im więcej masz otwarć tym bardziej pokazujesz skądeś...........Za tą obrazę mojej Gosi nie daruję ci................gnido.

----------


## alphabetaa

dobry sposób na tani dom to chodzenie od drzwi do drzwi, a nuż trafi się jakaś babcia, która marzy o mieszkaniu w bloku; moi znajomi właśnie tak kupili bardzo tani dom w Istebnej

----------


## DEZET

> dobry sposób na tani dom to chodzenie od drzwi do drzwi, a nuż trafi się jakaś babcia, która marzy o mieszkaniu w bloku; moi znajomi właśnie tak kupili bardzo tani dom w Istebnej


Oj tak, i jeszcze powiązany z metodą "na wnuczka"  :tongue:

----------


## bowess

Oby tylko nie był wpisany do rejestru zabytków, bo przy remoncie przestanie być tani.  :smile:

----------


## Sławek...

> Trochę dociekliwości i trafiłbyś na niezłe rodzynki. Wątek o gotowaniu


no niezłe cytaty, przyznaję  :wink: 
ban należny w takim razie w 100 % 
a co do mojej dociekliwości to wybacz, ale nie mam sobie nic do zarzucenia bo gdybym śledził historię postów każdego forumowicza to życia by mi zabrakło na tą dociekliwość  :wink:

----------


## Grayson

Witam.Ja startuje z projektem http://z500.pl/projekt/Z254,maly-dom...podarczym.html.Chciałbym sprawdzić swoje pobieżne wyliczenia z opiniami osób w trakcie budowy budynków o podobnej wielkości.

----------


## gorbag

Witaj Grayson na forum.
Buduję Z8, trochę większy niż Twoja zetka. Na podstawie tego co już zostało zrobione (blisko stanu deweloperskiego), koszty wychodzą mi bardzo zbliżone do tego co podaje pracownia w minimalnym kosztorysie na stronie. Wykończeniówka - wiadomo - nie podlega tak łatwej wycenie, bo wszystko zależy od wyborów inwestora.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam.Ja startuje z projektem http://z500.pl/projekt/Z254,maly-dom-parterowy-takze-na-waska-dzialke-z-duzym-pomieszczeniem-gospodarczym.html.Chciałbym sprawdzić swoje pobieżne wyliczenia z opiniami osób w trakcie budowy budynków o podobnej wielkości.


Witaj! Nie piszesz, czy budowa ekipami , czy samodzielnie. Brak informacji np. o pokryciu dachowym, rodzaj ogrzewania, ew. zmianach w projekcie. Trudno się domyślić, co chcesz porównać- ceny materiałów, czy całość budowy. Wyliczenie kosztów materiałów jest w miarę proste, ale każda ekipa to cenne złotówki. Tu drogie mogą być przesuwne drzwi tarasowe- taki ekstra wydatek- można zaoszczędzić sporo kasy, co przy takim niedużym domku nie jest bez znaczenia. Mnie do tej pory (SSZ) wyszedł niecały 1k/m2, ale powierzchnię zabudowy mam prawie 2x większą i prawie wszystko samemu.

----------


## Grayson

Dzięki za zainteresowanie.Niestety, ze względu na prace poza miejscem zamieszkania będę się posiłkował ekipami.Przyjdzie mi być tak zwanym "menago".Projekt praktycznie bez zmian zniknie tylko ścianka przy aneksie kuchennym i ścianka łazienki przesunie się o 40 cm zmiany kosmetyczne.Ogrzewanie piec na eko groszek,dach blachodachówka lub dachówka ceramiczna .Właśnie jedyne to, co mnie martwi to nadzór nad ta budową moja połowica jest pełna zapału jednak wiadomo jak dzisiaj można się sparzyć.Obawiam się ze względu ma moja "amatorską"wiedze o budowie mogą mnie zawodnicy lekko w "kunia" robić. Właśnie czekam na kosztorys od architekta i zacznę ślęczeć nad kosztami.

----------


## DEZET

Grayson- musisz chcąc, nie chcąc trochę tą wiedzę budowlaną musisz pogłębić. Podziel sobie budowę na drobne etapy: np. fundamenty- czytaj o tym- na co zwrócić uwagę, gdzie dać izolacje,itd. Potem mury- znów czytaj o tym. Ekipy rozliczaj za dany etap. Od sprawdzenia i egzekwowania poprawek masz kierbuda- jego pytaj, jeśli czegoś nie wiesz. I raczej bym szukał takiego, nie z polecenia Twojej ekipy budowlanej... bo "Panie, on wszystko nam przyklepie".
Budowlańcy zrobią tak, żeby im było szybciej i łatwiej. Zaliczki?- na materiał można spróbować, za niewykonaną robotę nie. Znikną na tydzień, a Ty będziesz miał nerwa.  :wink:

----------


## namira

Grayson,wybrałeś odpowiedni dom do tego wątku - mały i prosty, teraz tylko wybierz dobrą ekipę budowlaną a wszystko pójdzie szybko i sprawnie,oczywiście trochę wiedzy o budowaniu i rozwiązaniach jakie chcesz mieć w swoim domu posiadać powinieneś,ale uwierz mi naprawdę są firmy rzetelne i fachowe nad którymi nie trzeba stać i pilnować,owszem na budowie trzeba bywać często,sprawdzać poszczególne etapy,kierownik budowy oczywiście nie z polecenia firmy,bo to on podpisuje się w dzienniku budowy.Ja płaciłam zaliczki,nie miałam umowy z żadnym wykonawcą a mimo to nikt mnie nie oszukał,budowa ekipami trwała 11m-cy,jedna mała poprawka na koszt wykonawcy,ale miałam małe,lokalne,sprawdzone,legalnie działające firmy i ze swojej strony dodam jeszcze,że najlepsze są firmy małe,gdzie  na równi z pracownikami pracuje właściciel,bo on pracuje na własne nazwisko,swoje być albo nie być na rynku i nie stać go na fuszerki.

----------


## raffael

Stary zawsze można marzyć :big grin:  :no:  :no:

----------


## Scarlet

> Stary zawsze można marzyć


Stary, czyli kto ? Założyciel tego wątku ?

----------


## jaro 34

> i....?


Zobacz temat tego forum to bedziesz wiedział czemu to napisał inteligencie

----------


## Malcolm

> Zobacz temat tego forum to bedziesz wiedział czemu to napisał inteligencie


Nie cwaniakuj, tylko powiedz mi, co jego post wniósł do dyskusji? 

Napisał według jakiego projektu budował dom? ile dom ma metrów? z czego i gdzie budował? sam budował czy ekipami?

----------


## jaro 34

> Nie cwaniakuj, tylko powiedz mi, co jego post wniósł do dyskusji? 
> 
> Napisał według jakiego projektu budował dom? ile dom ma metrów? z czego i gdzie budował? sam budował czy ekipami?


jak cie to interesuje to zadaj mu pytanie a nie szukasz zwady a poza tym pytanie było czy za 200tys można postawic domek a nie z czego budowaliście no to ci odpowiedział

----------


## jaro 34

> Witaj Grayson na forum.
> Buduję Z8, trochę większy niż Twoja zetka. Na podstawie tego co już zostało zrobione (blisko stanu deweloperskiego), koszty wychodzą mi bardzo zbliżone do tego co podaje pracownia w minimalnym kosztorysie na stronie. Wykończeniówka - wiadomo - nie podlega tak łatwej wycenie, bo wszystko zależy od wyborów inwestora.


U mnie koszt za stan jak na zdjeciach wyszedł około 117 tyś +robocizna 35tyś powiezchnia wraz z garazem 156m2 Pozdawiam

----------


## jaro4

Witam a u mnie koszty do teraz to 72tyś w tym 18tyś wynagrodzenia murarzy i cieśli. Dom o pow. ok 160m2 plus garaż z kotłownią. Myślę że to dobry wynik i do 200tyś zamieszkam. Oczywiście dużo pracy własnej szukania materiałów i ekipy do murów i dachu.

----------


## jaro 34

> Witam a u mnie koszty do teraz to 72tyś w tym 18tyś wynagrodzenia murarzy i cieśli. Dom o pow. ok 160m2 plus garaż z kotłownią. Myślę że to dobry wynik i do 200tyś zamieszkam. Oczywiście dużo pracy własnej szukania materiałów i ekipy do murów i dachu.


No gratulacje raczej napewno powinienes zamknac sie w 200tys ja planuje zamknąc sie w cenie około 230tyś wraz z Pompą Ciepła.

----------


## Elfir

piękny wynik

----------


## artix1

> jak cie to interesuje to zadaj mu pytanie a nie szukasz zwady a poza tym pytanie było czy za 200tys można postawic domek a nie z czego budowaliście no to ci odpowiedział


 Pytanie pytaniem, a to z czego i jak jest dom budowany jest kluczową sprawą. Dom domowi nie równy. Większość szczęśliwych budujących nie zadaje sobie nawet trudu, żeby dowiedzieć się co to jest mostek cieplny  albo jakaś lambda materiałów budowlanych. Ma być tanio i już. Widzę, że wątek skręca w stronę dużych (160m2+garaż nawet) domów za 200tys. W skrajności w skrajność. Już powoli wypracowaliśmy sobie realny koszt budowy małych i budowanych z głową domów z materiałów kupowanych w hurtowniach i necie, a nie za flaszkę z niewiadomego źródła. Z doświadczenia 1m2 mojego parterowca dotychczas1850PLN. Na roboiciźnie nic bym nie zaoszczędził bo oprócz SSO wszystko robiłem sam. Gdzie mógłbym urwać jeszcze z 700zł/m2? Jedynie na ociepleniu, na oknach (z demobilu) ale wtedy zacznę być szkodnikiem we własnym interesie. Różnice w cenach materiałów pomiędzy regionami kraju są ale bez przesady. Zbudowanie  niewielkiego(100m2? może troche więcej) dobrze ocieplonego domu o małym zapotrzebowaniu na energię i tym samym taniego w użytkowaniu jest możliwe za 200tys, oczywiście przy sporym wkładzie pracy własnej (opisywane na kilkuset stronach tego wątku). Jeszcze raz, zbudowanie tradycyjnego domu, a domu, który będzie tani w użytkowaniu to dwie różne sprawy i tu koszty chcąc nie chcąc rosną. Czy stać nas na budowlaną tradycję? Mnie nie, nie mam tyle kasy teraz i w przyszłości. Za dom 100m2+niecałe40m2 garaż wydałem prawie 210tys i jeszcze trochę wydam. Gratuluję wyniku , 230tys na gotowo razem z pompą ciepła (jaką PP, PW, WW, kolektory poziome, pionowe?), jakie ocieplenie, zakładane zapotrzebowanie na ciepło, może wyniki z OZC (jeżeli ktoś się pofatygował i zrobił) nakieruje czytających na realne koszty budowy?

----------


## DEZET

> Witam a u mnie koszty do teraz to 72tyś w tym 18tyś wynagrodzenia murarzy i cieśli. Dom o pow. ok 160m2 plus garaż z kotłownią. Myślę że to dobry wynik i do 200tyś zamieszkam. Oczywiście dużo pracy własnej szukania materiałów i ekipy do murów i dachu.


Mnie ta kwota za materiał, czyli 72-18=54k jakoś nie bardzo wydaje się wiarygodna. Chyba, że jest to stan SSO, bo okna wydają się, jakby tylko do zabezpieczenia. O takich rzeczach trzeba pisać, bo zdjęcia mogą być mylące.

----------


## jaro4

Tak jest to SSO

----------


## Maroko1991

Hej wszystkim, cały czas czytam ten wątek i szukam projektu.. Kilka razy pytałem o projekty, co o nich sądzicie itd... Wtedy byłem marzycielem (pokazywałem duże domy, kosztowne...). Teraz zmniejszyłem powierzchnię, ale chciałbym wiedzieć czy ten projekt nadal pokazuje, jakim marzycielem jestem?

Link do projektu: 
http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...419_opisogolny

Do likwidacji kominek, 4 okna dachowe i okna narożne na dole.

Co o tym sądzicie? Moje możliwości to 230 tyś z wykończonym parterem (bez poddasza). SSZ firmy, reszta metodą gospodarczą.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Zielony ogród

jak wyrzucisz jeszcze garaż, to jest szansa.

----------


## Maroko1991

Więc jaka kwota byłaby prawidłowa dla tego projektu z wykończonym parterem? Wykończenie średnio standardowe...

----------


## fotohobby

174 x 2tyś zł. 
Może x 1.8tys zł, jak zaciśniesz zęby.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Tak jest to SSO


72 tys za SSO 160m2 plus garaz i kotłownia - nieźle, ale do 200 tys nie zamieszkasz.

----------


## minia111

jakoś nie chce mi sie w to wierzyc

----------


## gorbag

Inspiracja dla taniobudujących:



> pękło 150 tyś. Tak więc mamy domek za 1685zł/m2


http://www.jarecki71.mojabudowa.pl/

----------


## Maroko1991

> 174 x 2tyś zł. 
> Może x 1.8tys zł, jak zaciśniesz zęby.


Ale to już z wykończonym poddaszem.. A bez wykończonego? Jaka kwota według Was byłaby prawidłowa? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

> Ale to już z wykończonym poddaszem.. A bez wykończonego? Jaka kwota według Was byłaby prawidłowa? 
> Pozdrawiam


Parter- 89x2000 (1800) ,piętro- 85x1000zł  :wink:

----------


## dr_au

*DEZET* - To nie jest takie proste. Problem w tym, że poddasze trzeba wybudować i przynajmniej z grubsza docieplić, można co najwyżej nie robić wykończenia rigipsami. Teoretycznie można też nie tynkować, ale to rodzi problemy organizacyjne (tynkowanie  przy zamieszkałym dole), a wielkich oszczędności nie przyniesie (5-6 tys?).

Odpadnie ci więc w zasadzie tylko wykończeniówka w znaczeniu ścisłym - łazienka, podłogi, drzwi wewnętrzne itp. To nie jest 800-1000 zł za m2.

----------


## Spain

> Ale to już z wykończonym poddaszem.. A bez wykończonego? Jaka kwota według Was byłaby prawidłowa? 
> Pozdrawiam


Uprzejmię poproszę o fotkę i wyliczenia, z góry dzięki

----------


## Maroko1991

> Uprzejmię poproszę o fotkę i wyliczenia, z góry dzięki


Fotkę? Jeśli chodzi Ci o moją osobę to nic specjalnego :smile:  Tak, liczby z nicku to rok urodzenia.

Wyliczeń jak na ten moment brak. Jestem niedoświadczonym budującym, dlatego zasięgam opinii tutaj. Jeśli część osób powie o orientacyjnych kosztach budowy to mam na czym poprzeć swoje późniejsze obliczenia co do projektu, który wybiorę..

Pozdrawiam,
Marek

----------


## jaro 34

> Hej wszystkim, cały czas czytam ten wątek i szukam projektu.. Kilka razy pytałem o projekty, co o nich sądzicie itd... Wtedy byłem marzycielem (pokazywałem duże domy, kosztowne...). Teraz zmniejszyłem powierzchnię, ale chciałbym wiedzieć czy ten projekt nadal pokazuje, jakim marzycielem jestem?
> 
> Link do projektu: 
> http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...419_opisogolny
> 
> Do likwidacji kominek, 4 okna dachowe i okna narożne na dole.
> 
> Co o tym sądzicie? Moje możliwości to 230 tyś z wykończonym parterem (bez poddasza). SSZ firmy, reszta metodą gospodarczą.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


Spokojnie sie zmieścisz jak nie bedziesz czytał głupot ludzi którzy zakładaja sumy w okolicy 300tys za SSZ.Owszem sporo jest takich inteligentów których się skubie na kasie przy budowie domu i ceny pózniej wychodza zawyżone.Swój domek budowałem wraz z ekipa która postawiła bardzo dużo domów i sporo sie nasłuchałem jak to firmy czy osoby budujace domy skubia swoich klientów .Za mój domSSO jedna firma zrobiła mi wycene 176tyś druga 173tys skad te ceny !!!!!! Jak chcesz zmieścic sie w tej cenie to szukaj towaru sam a jak nie masz czasu to znajdz jakiegoś studenciaka daj mu tysiaka i niech ci poszuka towaru  :smile:

----------


## artix1

> Jak chcesz zmieścic sie w tej cenie to szukaj towaru sam a jak nie masz czasu to znajdz jakiegoś studenciaka daj mu tysiaka i niech ci poszuka towaru


 Za tysiaka, studenciak na pewno znajdzie sporo towaru  :big grin: . W Holandii w Coffee Shopie taki towar można dostać od ręki :big grin:

----------


## Maroko1991

Hehe sam jestem studentem  :smile:  ale oczywiscie tez pracuje... czekam tez na kolejne opinie co do tego projektu,
Pozdrawiam

----------


## artix1

> Spokojnie sie zmieścisz jak nie bedziesz czytał głupot ludzi którzy zakładaja sumy w okolicy 300tys za SSZ.Owszem sporo jest takich inteligentów których się skubie na kasie przy budowie domu i ceny pózniej wychodza zawyżone


 Można też spotkać sporo "ynteligentów", którzy nie doszacowali kosztów i teraz mają "big problem". Twoje dotychczasowe koszty za SSZ to 152tys. czyli 970zł/m2. Dom o pow.156m2. Koszt SSZ to około połowy całej inwestycji, nie szalejąc oczywiście. Chcąc zejść  poniżej 2tys/m2 trzeba zacisnąć pasa i zabrać się do roboty, a zbliżyć do 1500/m2 już samo zaciskanie paska nie pomoże. Trzeba podciągnąć stringi pod samą szyję i zostać samozwańczym budowlańcem, inaczej się nie da. Nie proponuj koledze Maroko1991 studenciaka do wyszukiwania materiałów, 1 tysiak można pożyteczniej spożytkować. Materiały sam wyszukiwałem, dobre rabaty i brak walających się po budowie nadwyżek materiałów. SSO 90tys, SSZ z ociepleniem zewn.120tys, deweloperski 210tys. Jeżeli kolega Maroko1991 będzie sam budował i zejdzie do magicznej bariery 1500zł/m2 to i tak wychodzi ponad 261tys. za 176m2 pow. całkowitej. Trzeba być trzeźwym optymistą, a nie tylko optymistą bo można się sporo przejechać z kosztorysem.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale to już z wykończonym poddaszem.. A bez wykończonego? Jaka kwota według Was byłaby prawidłowa? 
> Pozdrawiam


Liczyłem z niewykończonym.
Poza tym, nie zauwazylem, ze ten projekt ma prawie 190 m2 po podlogach.

----------


## artix1

> Hehe sam jestem studentem  ale oczywiscie tez pracuje... czekam tez na kolejne opinie co do tego projektu,
> Pozdrawiam


 Domek jest fajny poza sporą ilością okien dachowych i kosztownych narożnych (grubaśne wieńce nad nimi). W szacunkowych kosztach brałbym pod uwagę jednak pow. całkowitą 176m2. Tak jak koledzy wcześniej napisali, moim zdaniem ninimalny koszt m2 (zakładam, że sam nie będziesz ganiał z kielnią po rusztowaniach) to 2tys.zł/m2. Tynki, posadzki i ocieplenie musisz dać wszędzie, a tu panowie majstrowie nie pytają się czy metr będzie użytkowej czy nie. Całość wychodzi  koło 350tys. Z doświadczenia budujących wynajętymi ekipami, koszt 1m2 wynosi 2,5tys i więcej niestety. Moją stodółkę od SSO wykańczam własnoręcznie i dwa razy oglądam każdą złotówkę przed jej wydaniem, możesz mi wierzyć. Dłubię i dłubię i się wykańczam przy okazji. Powinienem się wyrobić do 250tys za niecałe 140m2.

----------


## fotohobby

Jesli ten projekt wybrałes po tym, Cie tu troche sprowadzono na ziemię po przedstawieniu poprzednich, to nawet sobie nie wyobrazam, jak one wygladały  :wink:

----------


## artix1

> Jesli ten projekt wybrałes po tym, Cie tu troche sprowadzono na ziemię po przedstawieniu poprzednich, to nawet sobie nie wyobrazam, jak one wygladały


 Mój sąsiad nie odwiedzał forum i trzasnął sobie chałupkę 450m2. Po trzech latach od rozpoczęcia budowy nareszcie zaczął kleić styro na ściany zewnętrzne, na poddaszu jest cały czas  skład budowlany, na dachu papa, więźba już sina. No cóż, największa chata w okolicy. I kto jest debeściak?! :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

*dr_au* - wiem, że to tak prosto się nie liczy, ale nie będę odrabiał "lekcji" za *Maroko1991*  :wink:  Poddasze to nie tylko tynki, również jakaś posadzka, ogrzewanie(grzejniki lub podłogówka), elektryka, woda, kanalizacja(krótkie instalacje, ale koszt jest), ocieplenie stropodachu. Wiesz zresztą o co chodzi :wink:  W zgrubnym podliczeniu kosztów niewiele się różnię od innych. Nie wiemy też co może wykonać Maroko sam, bo jeden "gospodarczo" pomaluje ściany, inny zrobi wszystko w środku.
Czytam, sam liczę, wyciągam wnioski i w końcu... sam buduję, podobnie jak *artix1*. SSZ 152m2 z garażem wyszło ok 150k, czyli ~1000/m2.
Do tego mam jeszcze ok.80m2 poddasza do zagospodarowania, których tu nie liczę, bo wtedy za 232m2 wychodzi już tylko 650/m2.
Wiem, na czym u siebie konkretnie mogłem zaoszczędzić , ale wybrałem droższe rozwiązanie świadomie... stąd te nadprogramowe m2. 

Trzeba zdawać sobie sprawę, że kasa, którą mamy szybko topnieje, ale dopóki jest sporo na koncie, nie oglądamy każdej złotówki z dwóch stron przed wydaniem. Potem można się zdziwić, że zabrakło na niezbędne drobiazgi.

Studenciakowi nie zleciłbym szukania materiałów, bo też na ten temat musi coś wiedzieć, a podstawowe materiały budowlane na sso dostanę szybko po godzinnym szperaniu w necie. Tysiąc zł można spożytkować np. na ogrodzenie placu budowy, zakup okna, czy choćby 50szt płyt GK na sufity :wink:

----------


## Maroko1991

Hmmm, szczerze powiedziawszy sprowadzacie mnie ostro na ziemię.. Dzięki Waszym wypowiedziom zastanawiam się nad zmianą garażu na wiatę i szukaniem mniejszego projektu.. W moim wykonaniu metoda gospodarcza w środku to wszystko od tynków, przez elektrykę, hydraulikę po glazurę, panele i skręcanie tanich mebli :smile:  
Bardzo często opieracie swoje kosztorysy na m2 powierzchni po podłogach. Mimo wszystko Wasze kwoty często się różnią. Czy z takim wykończeniem gospodarczym o jakim wspomniałem jest szansa do zejścia poniżej 2000 zł/m2?

----------


## Sławek...

> Kilka razy pytałem o projekty.. Wtedy byłem marzycielem (pokazywałem duże domy, kosztowne...).
> Moje możliwości to 230 tyś z wykończonym parterem (bez poddasza). SSZ firmy, reszta metodą gospodarczą.


moim zdaniem nadal jesteś marzycielem, no ale może to i dobrze, w końcu trzeba o czymś marzyć  :wink:

----------


## _artur_

> Hmmm, szczerze powiedziawszy sprowadzacie mnie ostro na ziemię.. Dzięki Waszym wypowiedziom zastanawiam się nad zmianą garażu na wiatę i szukaniem mniejszego projektu.. W moim wykonaniu metoda gospodarcza w środku to wszystko od tynków, przez elektrykę, hydraulikę po glazurę, panele i skręcanie tanich mebli 
> Bardzo często opieracie swoje kosztorysy na m2 powierzchni po podłogach. Mimo wszystko Wasze kwoty często się różnią. Czy z takim wykończeniem gospodarczym o jakim wspomniałem jest szansa do zejścia poniżej 2000 zł/m2?


bez garażu jest możliwe.. te 230 tys. to masz na dom czyli działkę już masz? czy za to chcesz też zrobić projekt i przyłącza?
jakie masz media..
taki dom jak stawiam (szczegóły w linku w stopce) na dzień dzisiejszy kosztował mnie około 200 tysięcy, dzisiaj wylewki zrobione, mam SSZ, rozłożone kable do elektryki, rurki do wody, kupiony styropian i połowę wełny na ocieplenie, kupione rury do WM.. do tego w wylewkach już włożone kable grzejne, oszczędziłem sporo na braku kominów itp.
i planuję nie przekroczyć lub bardzo niewiele 250 tysięcy.. (za dom, bez sprzętów i mebli bo to już mam)
ale, wszystkie instalacje w środku robiliśmy własnoręcznie z żoną - położyliśmy jakieś 3km kabli, sami pozgrzewaliśmy rurki, rozłozyliśmy kable do ogrzewania, rozłożymy niebawem wentylację, sam zrobię rekuperator itp. ekipa zrobiła wylewki, chyba jeszcze zrobi tynki, ale płytki położymy sami, panele, malowanie itp.
więc się da ale trzeba włożyć w to sporo pracy..

----------


## jaro4

> 72 tys za SSO 160m2 plus garaz i kotłownia - nieźle, ale do 200 tys nie zamieszkasz.


Nie masz chyba racji ja wiem że zamieszkam, czytałem przed budową dużo na tym forum i 90% wypowiedzi że '' nie da rady, za duży itp.'' to straszenie ludzi. A piszą to chyba ci co nigdy się pracą fizyczną nie zhańbili lub nie budują.Też się bałem przed rozpoczęciem budowy ale teraz widzę że nie taki diabeł straszny i nie żałuję swojej decyzji.

----------


## Maroko1991

> bez garażu jest możliwe.. te 230 tys. to masz na dom czyli działkę już masz? czy za to chcesz też zrobić projekt i przyłącza?
> jakie masz media..
> taki dom jak stawiam (szczegóły w linku w stopce) na dzień dzisiejszy kosztował mnie około 200 tysięcy, dzisiaj wylewki zrobione, mam SSZ, rozłożone kable do elektryki, rurki do wody, kupiony styropian i połowę wełny na ocieplenie, kupione rury do WM.. do tego w wylewkach już włożone kable grzejne, oszczędziłem sporo na braku kominów itp.
> i planuję nie przekroczyć lub bardzo niewiele 250 tysięcy.. (za dom, bez sprzętów i mebli bo to już mam)
> ale, wszystkie instalacje w środku robiliśmy własnoręcznie z żoną - położyliśmy jakieś 3km kabli, sami pozgrzewaliśmy rurki, rozłozyliśmy kable do ogrzewania, rozłożymy niebawem wentylację, sam zrobię rekuperator itp. ekipa zrobiła wylewki, chyba jeszcze zrobi tynki, ale płytki położymy sami, panele, malowanie itp.
> więc się da ale trzeba włożyć w to sporo pracy..


Gratuluję :smile:  

Działkę już mam, 1500m, kwadrat, wjazd od północy, na działce prąd + woda. Koszty, o których rozmawiam są bez projektu i przyłączy (na to już zaoszczędziłem..)

A co sądzicie o tym projekcie? Czy kosztorys może być realny?
http://z500.pl/projekt/685/Z269,komp...kosztorys.html

----------


## _artur_

musisz mie garaż? ja wolalem te same pieniądzw wydac na wiekszy salon i pokoje dzieci niż mieszkanie dla samochodu, pod wiatą przyklejoną do domu (z możliwością późniejszego obudwania). zauważ że  koszt wybudowania m2 garażu jest prawie taki sam jak wybudowania m2 salonu (wybudowania, nie wykonczenia).. poza tym dowiedz się ile u ciebie lokalnie biorą za dostosowanie projektu do lokalnych warunków..
bo moze okazać się jak u mnie, że koszt projektu indywidualnego będzie porównywalny z kupionym i dostosowanym..
a z500 jest kilka na forum - popatrz w db..

----------


## compi

> Nie masz chyba racji ja wiem że zamieszkam, czytałem przed budową dużo na tym forum i 90% wypowiedzi że '' nie da rady, za duży itp.'' to straszenie ludzi. A piszą to chyba ci co nigdy się pracą fizyczną nie zhańbili lub nie budują.Też się bałem przed rozpoczęciem budowy ale teraz widzę że nie taki diabeł straszny i nie żałuję swojej decyzji.


Jaro, mam nadzieję że to nie emocje. Przemyśl całość i oceń możliwości. Zamieszkać można, ale obyś miał wszystkie drzwi, skończone podłogi( z listwami włącznie) i elewację w kolorze innym niż szary, hehe. Mówię to ja, samorob. Wiedziałem że częściowo tak będzie, ale nie wiedziałem że to będzie tyle trwało : D.

- nieskończona jedna łazienka
- brak 3 skrzydeł z ościeżnicami, przez co cokoły i listwy niedoklejone
- elewacja i schody przed drzwiami nie są skończone

----------


## _artur_

masz rację, tyle że jeszcze ogrodek, płot brama itp. jesli piszemy o domu do zamieszkania to się da, ale trzeba sie pogodzić z tym że sporo własnej ciężkiej pracy i czasu trzeba włożyć..

----------


## artix1

> Nie masz chyba racji ja wiem że zamieszkam, czytałem przed budową dużo na tym forum i 90% wypowiedzi że '' nie da rady, za duży itp.'' to straszenie ludzi. A piszą to chyba ci co nigdy się pracą fizyczną nie zhańbili lub nie budują.Też się bałem przed rozpoczęciem budowy ale teraz widzę że nie taki diabeł straszny i nie żałuję swojej decyzji.


 Doradzają ludzie, którzy zbudowali lub budują i pracą fizyczną  "hańbią się" na codzień. Nikt tutaj nie stara się złośliwie krakać "daj sobie spokój, nie uda się", staramy się urealniać wyobrażenia o kosztach budowy własnego domu. Słodkie kłamstwo jest gorsze od gorzkiej prawdy. Kubeł zimnej wody na inwestorski łeb, może okazać się w niektórych przypadkach zbawienny i zapobiegnie rozczarowaniom i dramatom finansowym. Dom, domowi nie równy (już o tym pisałem), pewnych kosztów nie da się przeskoczyć chcąc zbudować "dobry" i nie zrzerający w przyszłości naszych pieniędzy dom. Jeżeli dużo czytałeś for a budowlane to dobrze, jeżeli jeszcze wyciągałeś z tego jakieś wnioski to super. Ja robiłem to samo i według mnie SSO mojej stodółki za 90tys to super wynik zważywszy zastosowane ocieplenie i dobre materiały (kupowane legalnie na faktury), w tym 21500zł robocizna. Ty masz 160m2+garaż i kotłownia (190m2?)za 72tys. Jeżeli kierunek i filozofia budowy (niekoniecznie Twojej) to wczesny Gierek czyli 5cm na fundamenty i 8cm na ściany do tego okna takie ładne z Casto itd to zaczynamy iść w kierunku dużych domów za małe pieniądze. Domykamy budżet i "spokojnie" sobie mieszkamy w przestronnej chałupce. Od SSZ gdzieś już mi uciekło 90tys na wykończenia, najdroższe płytki w kuchni kosztowały 49zł, reszta też economy. Obyś się nie przejechał czego Tobie życzę.

----------


## Maroko1991

> musisz mie garaż? ja wolalem te same pieniądzw wydac na wiekszy salon i pokoje dzieci niż mieszkanie dla samochodu, pod wiatą przyklejoną do domu (z możliwością późniejszego obudwania). zauważ że  koszt wybudowania m2 garażu jest prawie taki sam jak wybudowania m2 salonu (wybudowania, nie wykonczenia).. poza tym dowiedz się ile u ciebie lokalnie biorą za dostosowanie projektu do lokalnych warunków..
> bo moze okazać się jak u mnie, że koszt projektu indywidualnego będzie porównywalny z kupionym i dostosowanym..
> a z500 jest kilka na forum - popatrz w db..



Jeśli chodzi o garaż to bardzo się nad tym zastanawiam, nie jeżdżę samochodem nawet za kilkadziesiąt tysięcy.. Mam stare audi a4.. W tej chwili mieszkam w bloku, posiadam garaż, w którym samochodu nie stawiam bo jest zawalony gratami. Działkę mam 15 arów, długość 56m, szerokość 27. 

Są różne myśli. 
Ad. 1 mam całkiem sporą działkę więc na końcu za ogrodem mogę zbudować sobie składzik na kosiarkę itd itp..
Ad. 2 Nie będę miał piwnicy więc garaż będzie służył bardziej jako składzik na rowery.. 
Ad. 3 Czy zawalać działkę dodatkową wiatą?

Tak naprawdę gubię się w tym wszystkim.. 

Czy mógłby ktoś podzielić się swoimi spostrzeżeniami na temat kosztów, które zostały poniesione, a tak naprawdę użytecznością garażu? Czy trzymacie tam samochody  :smile:  ?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## _artur_

wg mnie to tak, działkę masz dużą, bez problemu zmieścisz budynek gopsodarczy - właśnie na składzik, rowery itp. garażu na razie nie rób, młody jesteś to ci przejście paru metrów nie zaszkodzi  :smile:  ale projekt taki sobie wybierz/narysuj żeby dało się do tego domu z boku dostawić garaż.. na etapie budowy możesz nawet wmurować nadproże do drzwi między domem a garażem.. i jak kiedyś zdecydujesz to dobudujesz sobie i z głowy.. ja jeżdźę autem za pare dych i też trzymam pod chmurką bo to tylko jeździdło do w miarę wygodnego przemieszczania się z punktu A do B. wolałem za te pieniadze wszystkie pokoje zrobić na dole bo teraz mam jeszcze stosunkowo niedużo lat bo 37 - w porównaniu do Ciebie to i tak dziadek jestem - ale zmierzam do tego że młodszy nie będę, kolana czy plecy zaczną boleć kiedyś, po co na stare lata bujac się po schodach? może być tak że zamieszka z nami ktoreś z rodziców czy dziadków i też problem.. 
oczywiście wiadomo, komfort fajna sprawa, auto suche, w cieple wysiadasz.. ale.. albo garaż odcinasz od ogrzewania i wtedy jakby chłodniej albo grzejesz i wtedy fajnie ale drożej.. do tego jak policzysz koszty budowy m2 domu - 2000zł a garaż żeby był wygodny to tak 4x6=24m2 czyli kosztuje cię to 50 tysięcy ekstra ( o bramie garażowej już nie wspomnę) .. i wydajsze od razu 50 tysi po to żeby trzymać tam stare audi  :wink:  albo rowery.. za 10-15 postawisz bug. gospodarczy calkiem zajebisty i będzie akurat..
oczywiście to tylko moje zdanie  - co innego jakbyś miał 500tysięcy..

PS. zakładam że żonaty nie jesteś.. jak będziez to licz się z tym że albo garaż na dwa auta albo twój i tak będzie stał na podjeździe  :wink:

----------


## Maroko1991

> wg mnie to tak, działkę masz dużą, bez problemu zmieścisz budynek gopsodarczy - właśnie na składzik, rowery itp. garażu na razie nie rób, młody jesteś to ci przejście paru metrów nie zaszkodzi  ale projekt taki sobie wybierz/narysuj żeby dało się do tego domu z boku dostawić garaż.. na etapie budowy możesz nawet wmurować nadproże do drzwi między domem a garażem.. i jak kiedyś zdecydujesz to dobudujesz sobie i z głowy.. ja jeżdźę autem za pare dych i też trzymam pod chmurką bo to tylko jeździdło do w miarę wygodnego przemieszczania się z punktu A do B. wolałem za te pieniadze wszystkie pokoje zrobić na dole bo teraz mam jeszcze stosunkowo niedużo lat bo 37 - w porównaniu do Ciebie to i tak dziadek jestem - ale zmierzam do tego że młodszy nie będę, kolana czy plecy zaczną boleć kiedyś, po co na stare lata bujac się po schodach? może być tak że zamieszka z nami ktoreś z rodziców czy dziadków i też problem.. 
> oczywiście wiadomo, komfort fajna sprawa, auto suche, w cieple wysiadasz.. ale.. albo garaż odcinasz od ogrzewania i wtedy jakby chłodniej albo grzejesz i wtedy fajnie ale drożej.. do tego jak policzysz koszty budowy m2 domu - 2000zł a garaż żeby był wygodny to tak 4x6=24m2 czyli kosztuje cię to 50 tysięcy ekstra ( o bramie garażowej już nie wspomnę) .. i wydajsze od razu 50 tysi po to żeby trzymać tam stare audi  albo rowery.. za 10-15 postawisz bug. gospodarczy calkiem zajebisty i będzie akurat..
> oczywiście to tylko moje zdanie  - co innego jakbyś miał 500tysięcy..
> 
> PS. zakładam że żonaty nie jesteś.. jak będziez to licz się z tym że albo garaż na dwa auta albo twój i tak będzie stał na podjeździe


Wielkie dzięki za pomoc.. Żonaty nie jestem i wiem, że po ślubie moje stare i zdezelowane audi (jeśli do tego czasu się nie rozsypie - a jeśli tak to kolejny stary złom) będzie stało pod chmurką :smile:  
Najśmieszniejszą sprawą w tym wszystkim jest to, że kupiłem działkę rok temu. W tym czasie byłem "napalony" na duży dom z luksusami i innymi bzdetami. Dzięki forum muratora zostałem sprowadzony na ziemię, a działkę mam tam gdzie była - czyli sąsiedzi mają po 160m-200m z podwójnymi garażami. I nie mówię, że nie postawię małego domku bez garażu - mówię o tym jak śmiesznie będzie to wyglądać  :wiggle:  Tyle, że będę mógł raczyć się tym "piwkiem na tarasie", z ładnie zagospodarowanym ogrodem i ogrodzeniem zamiast siatki leśnej. To naprawdę porządny argument  :big tongue:

----------


## _artur_

szczerze to mnie osobiście "wali" co kto myśli sobie o mnie ktôryś z sąsiadów..
mam przykład u siebie, działkę kupiłem w zeszłym roku, obok sąsiad stawia dom.. jak kupowalem działkę już stał bez górnych stropów, ale jakies wykusze, jackatki czy jak te w dachu sie nazywają.. ja na dzialce mialem pusto' aktualne on ma juz dach ale okien i drzwi nie.. i narzeka ze kasy nie ma bo na dach wydał dużo i na okna brakuje.. ja się wprowadze do mojej prostej "stodoły" w przyszłym roku a on nie.. do tego mnie jedna rzecz dziwi - sąsiad ma niepełnosprawne dziecko (nie chodzi) - nikomu nie życzę, ale jak zaczął dom stawiać to dziecko już miał i miało ten problem.. i na dole jest co? garaż, salon, kuchnia i jeden malutki pokoik (tzw. gabinet).. synek ma około 5 lat i wymaga noszenia.. i chcą żeby pokój na górze miał..  no ku... mać.. oczywiscie schody do domu, kolumienki itp. jak zapytałem o to to sie zmieszał troche i mówi ze nie pomyśleli i że żonie się projekt podobał i taki chciala.. ciekawe co będzie mówić jak chłopak będzie miał 20 lat.. a oni po 50..
przykład drugi - moi rodzice.. dom jakies 180-200 m2, aktualnie mieszkaja tylko rodzice, ani ja ani siostra nie chcemy tam mieszkac i nigdy nie chcieliśmy.. dom po staremu zbudowany, piwnica wysoka, parter i pietro, strome schody.. rodzice narzekają że bolą kolana itp. dom ma 25 lat, w sumie dobrze nie wykończony a już przydaloby się remont zrobić.. ogrodzenie siatką, zagospodarowanie slabe.. ja wolę to co ty.. siąść, popatrzec przy piwku i grilu na ogródek i płot

----------


## Antkowa

Ja się cieszę że kilka lat temu nie zaczęliśmy się budować , bo wtedy podobał mi się dom który miał po podłogach 200 m  i na 100 % wiem  że nie byłabym w stanie dokończyc budowy, nie byłoby nas na to stać. Jeśli wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z planem to na wiosnę ruszymy z budową domu o powierzchni 101 m  :smile:

----------


## jaro4

> Doradzają ludzie, którzy zbudowali lub budują i pracą fizyczną  "hańbią się" na codzień. Nikt tutaj nie stara się złośliwie krakać "daj sobie spokój, nie uda się", staramy się urealniać wyobrażenia o kosztach budowy własnego domu. Słodkie kłamstwo jest gorsze od gorzkiej prawdy. Kubeł zimnej wody na inwestorski łeb, może okazać się w niektórych przypadkach zbawienny i zapobiegnie rozczarowaniom i dramatom finansowym. Dom, domowi nie równy (już o tym pisałem), pewnych kosztów nie da się przeskoczyć chcąc zbudować "dobry" i nie zrzerający w przyszłości naszych pieniędzy dom. Jeżeli dużo czytałeś for a budowlane to dobrze, jeżeli jeszcze wyciągałeś z tego jakieś wnioski to super. Ja robiłem to samo i według mnie SSO mojej stodółki za 90tys to super wynik zważywszy zastosowane ocieplenie i dobre materiały (kupowane legalnie na faktury), w tym 21500zł robocizna. Ty masz 160m2+garaż i kotłownia (190m2?)za 72tys. Jeżeli kierunek i filozofia budowy (niekoniecznie Twojej) to wczesny Gierek czyli 5cm na fundamenty i 8cm na ściany do tego okna takie ładne z Casto itd to zaczynamy iść w kierunku dużych domów za małe pieniądze. Domykamy budżet i "spokojnie" sobie mieszkamy w przestronnej chałupce. Od SSZ gdzieś już mi uciekło 90tys na wykończenia, najdroższe płytki w kuchni kosztowały 49zł, reszta też economy. Obyś się nie przejechał czego Tobie życzę.


Nie nie jest to wczesny Gierek na fundament dałem 10cm styro a na ściany będę dawał 15cm, zresztą jedna szczytowa  już jest ocieplona, wymagała tego konstrukcja dachu garażu. A co do faktur to unikam jak mogę a po zmianach przepisów co do odliczenia części vat nie kupię nic z fakturą. Też jestem młody i będę się starał pomagać sobie sam i nie będę się oglądał na państwo polskie. Przy tym trzeba przede wszystkim szukać,pytać , dzwonić np. na dobrych oknach nie z '' casto'' można zaoszczędzać 20% kupując je w lutym kiedy jest martwy sezon a nie jesienią jak robi to większość żeby na zimę zamknąć budowę.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja też jestem zdania, że (o ile nie ma się na karku wielodzietnej rodziny) lepiej odpuścic sobie kilkanaście metrow kwadratowych domu, garaż, wykusze itp.
Dzięki temu można mieć komfort wybierania materiałów i ekip, kierując się nie tylko kryterium ceny, ale jakości i referencji.
Rozbieżność w jakosci, jeśli chodzi o materiały budowlane jest olbrzymia, a jeszcze wieksza chyba, jeśli chodzi o umiejetnosci i fachowość wykonawców.

Nadmierne oszczędności kiedyś zaczna się mścić, a to bedzie niestety kosztować....

----------


## fotohobby

> . Przy tym trzeba przede wszystkim szukać,pytać , dzwonić np. na dobrych oknach nie z '' casto'' można zaoszczędzać 20% kupując je w lutym kiedy jest martwy sezon a nie jesienią jak robi to większość żeby na zimę zamknąć budowę.


Oszczedzasz 20%, bo dostajesz 20% rabatu na te okna ?

----------


## Maroko1991

Dzięki wszystkim za rady. Przeglądam od kilku ładnych godzin kolejne projekty. Niestety jak każdy z Was wie, ciężko znaleźć coś pasującego "idealnie". Spróbuję sam narysować przykładowe rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń. To co chciałbym wiedzieć:

1. Jeśli liczymy 2000 zł/m2, rozumiem że żeby zmieścić się np w 240 tyś - powierzchnia po podłogach powinna być 120 m2.? Tak więc dom w kształcie prostokąta o wymiarach na oko 9,5 na 6,5m ?
2. Jakiej wielkości powinien być pokój dla dziecka? 
3. Zawsze zastanawiałem się, czy w tej cenie, o której mówi się na forum (2000zł/m2 podłóg), są takie rzeczy jak np szambo, bądź oczyszczalnia ścieków? Jeśli nie to do kwoty muszę dodać jakieś 10 tyś?
4. Czy przy takich wymiarach uda się na poddaszu umieścić 3 sypialnie i 2 łazienki oraz garderobę? Patrząc na powierzchnię 60m2, wychodzi po 10m2 na każde z pomieszczeń - niestety dochodzi do tego klatka schodowa i hol. Czy coś takiego jest wogóle możliwe?

Nie denerwujcie się, że zadaje tak dużo pytań, ale chcę przygotować się maksymalnie do budowy tegoż domku i wiedzieć ile coś takiego może kosztować.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## fotohobby

http://z500.pl/projekt/77/Z79,prosty...wuspadowy.html
Ten sam projekt, bo strona z500 mi się sypie:
http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Z79...idp,11772.html

Za 250tys bez poddasza powinno się udać.

----------


## Maroko1991

Niestety zapomniałem dodać o tym, że nie mam gazu, więc ogrzewanie na ekogroszek.. Kotłownia chyba będzie zbyt mała.. Chyba, że się mylę..
Dziękuję za ten projekt, bardzo mi się podoba  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

ekogroszek od razu podraża ci budowę, bo wymaga komina i dużej powierzchni. Pomyśl o pogrubieniu ocieplenia i PC

----------


## Maroko1991

> ekogroszek od razu podraża ci budowę, bo wymaga komina i dużej powierzchni. Pomyśl o pogrubieniu ocieplenia i PC


Pompa Ciepła jest z tego co wiem droga... A mówimy tu o tanim budowaniu  :smile:  
Rezygnuję z kominka, więc pieniądze z tego przechodzą automatycznie na komin do ekogroszku
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

Wyrzucasz to małą łazienkę pod schody, tracisz prysznic, ale masz WC. Kotłownię powiekszasz dzieki temu
Chciałem budowac wg tego projektu, ale w końcu zdecydowałem sie na parterówkę. Te dwa pokoje ze skosami  na poddaszu nie robia specjalnego wrażenia.
Pisałeś o powierzchni pokoju dla dziecka - dla mnie 12m2 to minimum.

Dlaczego w ogole szukasz domów z poddaszem ?

----------


## Elfir

PC powietrzne już nie jest drogie. Było kiedyś, jak ja robiłam projekt. Teraz ceny spadly.

----------


## Maroko1991

> Wyrzucasz to małą łazienkę pod schody, tracisz prysznic, ale masz WC. Kotłownię powiekszasz dzieki temu
> Chciałem budowac wg tego projektu, ale w końcu zdecydowałem sie na parterówkę. Te dwa pokoje ze skosami  na poddaszu nie robia specjalnego wrażenia.
> Pisałeś o powierzchni pokoju dla dziecka - dla mnie 12m2 to minimum.
> 
> Dlaczego w ogole szukasz domów z poddaszem ?



Tego wymaga ode mnie gmina, w tym rejonie nie ma ani jednej parterówki.. 
Jak wygląda tam pomieszczenie pod schodami? Nie mogę sobie tego wyobrazić;/ Jakiś czas temu byłem skierowany ku projektowi, w którym WC było pod schodami - dostałem za to niezły ochrzan od budowlańców, a i na forum mi to odradzono. 



*Elfir -* wszędzie, gdzie szukam, nadal są to kwoty rzędu kilkudziesięciu tysięcy zł. Czy coś w tym temacie się zmieniło? Na forum w dziale pomp ciepła także szukałem, ale brak konkretniejszych danych..

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

No coż, jasne, że lepiej mieć WC w dedykowanym pomieszczeniu, a nie pod schodami, ale jak sie nie nie dysponuje zbyt pokaźnym budżetem, to trzeba iśc na kompromisy.

Z79 to popularny projekt, poproś kogos z budujących o zdjęcie tego pomieszczenia, sam wybierzesz.

Poompa ciepła powietrzna dla takiego domu to koszt ok. 25 tyś. zł.

----------


## Maroko1991

> No coż, jasne, że lepiej mieć WC w dedykowanym pomieszczeniu, a nie pod schodami, ale jak sie nie nie dysponuje zbyt pokaźnym budżetem, to trzeba iśc na kompromisy.
> 
> Z79 to popularny projekt, poproś kogos z budujących o zdjęcie tego pomieszczenia, sam wybierzesz.
> 
> Poompa ciepła powietrzna dla takiego domu to koszt ok. 25 tyś. zł.


Wiem, że to nie temat o pompach ciepła, ale to już ostatnie pytanie na ten temat. Z tego co teraz ciągle czytam - sama pompa ciepła powietrzna nie wystarczy na ogrzanie domu i wody..? Także musi być też alternatywne źródło?

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

nie. PC to po prostu odpowiednik kotła.

----------


## luntrusk

Jeśli nie chcesz budować dużego domu to nie widzę sensu pakowania się w tak duże koszty jak pompa ciepła. Można innymi sposobami mieć tani w eksploatacji dom. Np:

http://muratordom.pl/budowa/oni-juz-...62.html?cat=11

Dla mnie jeden z lepszych artykułów muratora.

Wybierając projekt zwróć uwagę na metraż domu, na to czy chcesz parterówkę czy z poddaszem. Dom do około 100 m2 wybudujesz taniej jeśli wybierzesz dom parterowy z dachem dwuspadowym. Powyżej 120 m2 taniej cię wyniesie dom z poddaszem użytkowym.

----------


## jaro4

> Oszczedzasz 20%, bo dostajesz 20% rabatu na te okna ?


Popytaj teraz i popytaj w lutym o te same okna a zobaczysz.

----------


## fotohobby

A wlaśnie porównywałem ceny z grudnia sprzed dwoch lat i z lata tego roku, na przykładzie fabryki MS.
Oszem, rabaty są zimą wieksze, ale jakos tak cena końcowa nie różni się więcej, niż o 5%...
Już nie mówiąc o tym, ze teraz dostępne w tej cenie były lepsze ramki międzyszybowe.

----------


## Bracianka

Kurcze, może ja zmieniam temat, ale dlaczego połowa forum leci na te domy z Z500? Jasne, z zewnątrz na wizualizacjach są świetnie wykończone, ale wg mnie w środku bardzo często są niepraktyczne i udziwnione. A już te skośne ściany to dla mnie tragedia. Na początku też oglądałam Z500, ale z czasem w większości projektów widziałam więcej wad niż zalet.

Jeśli szukasz projektu dla siebie, to najpierw zrób sobie listę z założeniami:
1. jakie ogrzewanie,
2. ile kondygnacji,
3. jaki dach,
4. ile pokoi,
5. z garażem czy bez garażu,
6. ile metrów, zarówno użytkowych, jak i tych po podłogach,
potem wejdź na toobę, zaznacz co masz zaznaczyć i przeglądaj. Jeśli nic Ci się nie spodoba, to zastanów się nad projektem indywidualnym. Wbrew pozorom może wyjść taniej, zwłaszcza jeśli mieszkasz w okolicach dużych miast. Ja za całą papierologię związaną z pozwoleniem (wliczam tu kupno projektu, adaptację, projekt garażu oddzielnego, projekt zjazdu, uzgodnienia i projekty przyłączy) zapłaciłam trochę ponad 5 tysięcy zł, ale wiem, że nasz znajomy za to 5 tysięcy pod Lublinem ma już tylko adaptację projektu na działce. No i musisz przy tych założeniach uzmysłowić sobie, że jeśli będziesz chciał mały tani dom z czterema pokojami oprócz salonu, to albo się nie da, albo to nie będą pokoje, tylko klitki. Dla mnie dla dzieci pokój optymalny do 10-12 metrów, dla innych to będzie 20...

----------


## artix1

> Dzięki wszystkim za rady. Przeglądam od kilku ładnych godzin kolejne projekty. Niestety jak każdy z Was wie, ciężko znaleźć coś pasującego "idealnie". Spróbuję sam narysować przykładowe rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń. !


 Kilka godzin to stanowczo za mało  :yes: . Mi to zajęło prawie rok  :big grin: . Na początku były projekty domów z poddaszem użytkowym, wybraliśmy idealny, później jeszcze bardziej idealny, przewinął się też "best of the best" i niechcący trafiłem na małą parterówkę. Ogólnie parterówki zawsze były BE. Wybraliśmy kilka typów, ostatecznie został ten, który wylądował mi na działce  :tongue: . Teraz mieszkam w  mieszkaniu dwupoziomowym i schody zbrzydły mi maksymalnie. Międzyinnymi to pomogło mi zrezygnować z projektów domów z poddaszem użytkowym. Przy wyborze projektu, kieruj się także usytuowaniem pomieszczeń względem stron świata. Domek może być super ale nawet odbicie lustrzane  może być niewystarczające. Niedaleko mojej działki stoi bliźniak, jego prawa część jest od północy, gość poza wczesnym rankiem, cały dzień ma zacieniony dom  :no: . Fajnie by mieć nasłoneczniony salon i oglądać sobie zachody słońca z kanapy lub tarasu.

----------


## Maroko1991

Wiem, ale przejrzałem już tyle projektów, że Z79 jest w tej chwili tym best of the best  :tongue:  
Jeśli chodzi o strony świata to mam wjazd od północy, także opcja bardzo ciekawa.
Teraz tylko zakończyć sprawę sądową z wójtem gminy i załatwianie papierków...

Tak, wiem, dziwicie się "sprawa sądowa z wójtem" ?  jeśli o to chodzi to przeczytacie o tym kiedyś w moim dzienniku budowy  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jaro 34

> Można też spotkać sporo "ynteligentów", którzy nie doszacowali kosztów i teraz mają "big problem". Twoje dotychczasowe koszty za SSZ to 152tys. czyli 970zł/m2. Dom o pow.156m2. Koszt SSZ to około połowy całej inwestycji, nie szalejąc oczywiście. Chcąc zejść  poniżej 2tys/m2 trzeba zacisnąć pasa i zabrać się do roboty, a zbliżyć do 1500/m2 już samo zaciskanie paska nie pomoże. Trzeba podciągnąć stringi pod samą szyję i zostać samozwańczym budowlańcem, inaczej się nie da. Nie proponuj koledze Maroko1991 studenciaka do wyszukiwania materiałów, 1 tysiak można pożyteczniej spożytkować. Materiały sam wyszukiwałem, dobre rabaty i brak walających się po budowie nadwyżek materiałów. SSO 90tys, SSZ z ociepleniem zewn.120tys, deweloperski 210tys. Jeżeli kolega Maroko1991 będzie sam budował i zejdzie do magicznej bariery 1500zł/m2 to i tak wychodzi ponad 261tys. za 176m2 pow. całkowitej. Trzeba być trzeźwym optymistą, a nie tylko optymistą bo można się sporo przejechać z kosztorysem.


 raczej trzeba miec odrobinę pojeecia i doswiadczenia praktycznego a nie siedziec i pisac co ynteligencja napisała w książce zobacz z czego budowało sie np 10 lat temu a zobacz ile ludzie wyrzucaja pieniedzy na jakieś gó...o teraz bo zobaczyli reklamę albo ktoś im powiedział że tak ma być. Z tym tysiakiem za robote dla studenciaka najlepiej budowlanki spotykam siecoraz cześciej w moich stronach gosciu poswieca pare godzin troche podzwoni pohurtowniach ponegocjuje cene Jezeli jest po szkole budowlanej to zna sie i wie co i jak A wież mi osoba nie związana z budowlanka która pracuje w innym zawodzie nigdy nie dostanie takiej zniżki jak osoba która ma odrobine pojecia o fachu :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

> Jeśli nie chcesz budować dużego domu to nie widzę sensu pakowania się w tak duże koszty jak pompa ciepła. Można innymi sposobami mieć tani w eksploatacji dom. Np:
> 
> http://muratordom.pl/budowa/oni-juz-...62.html?cat=11
> 
> Dla mnie jeden z lepszych artykułów muratora.
> 
> Wybierając projekt zwróć uwagę na metraż domu, na to czy chcesz parterówkę czy z poddaszem. Dom do około 100 m2 wybudujesz taniej jeśli wybierzesz dom parterowy z dachem dwuspadowym. Powyżej 120 m2 taniej cię wyniesie dom z poddaszem użytkowym.


Artykuł o "niczym"- niby w dziale "Oni już zbudowali", ale inwestor *wg wyliczeń będzie* wydawał na ogrzewanie 190/mc. No to zbudowali, czy budują? Dopiero po rachunku za prąd można ocenić, czy założenia budowy wpłyną na niski efekt finansowy. A sam artykuł liznął tylko problem energooszczędności- nie tylko grubsze ocieplenie i oddzielenie ścian garażu wpływa na energooszczędność domu.

Garaż w bryle- tańszy podatek od nieruchomości, czyli jakiś stały koszt, mniejsze koszty budowy, prąd też by się przydał, czyli kable z domu, niepotrzebne dodatkowe metry podjazdu(bruku), czy choćby jego odśnieżanie  :wink:

----------


## dr_au

DEZET - akurat ten tekst z tego co pamiętam dotyczy osoby, która prowadziła dziennik na forum i już wybudowała. Można odkopać i potwierdzić założenia. Garaż to osobny temat. Ja w końcu uległem sugestiom architektów i teraz żałuję. Mam większy problem z odpowiednim zaizolowaniem tego wszystkiego, droższą bramę garażową itp. Oszczędności na podatku od nieruchomości nigdy mi tego nie wyrównają.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jak ktoś ma kasę to może garaż sobie robić w bryle. Jeśli jednak chce się budować tanio to nie ma zmiłuj: wiata albo chmurka. Siostra moja już kilka lat swoją corsę parkuje pod chmurką, a zimy na Podhalu mamy raczej urodzajne, i auto nadal jeździ i wygląda dobrze. A wiatę na narzędzia  i auto to można tanio postawić lub kupić blaszak.

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET - akurat ten tekst z tego co pamiętam dotyczy osoby, która prowadziła dziennik na forum i już wybudowała. Można odkopać i potwierdzić założenia. Garaż to osobny temat. Ja w końcu uległem sugestiom architektów i teraz żałuję. Mam większy problem z odpowiednim zaizolowaniem tego wszystkiego, droższą bramę garażową itp. Oszczędności na podatku od nieruchomości nigdy mi tego nie wyrównają.


Bardzo możliwe, że jest jak piszesz ,ale skoro w tekście jest "*będzie płacił*", to albo sformułowane źle, albo artykuł powstał przed zakończeniem budowy. Takie gdybanie autora artykułu, dlatego odnoszę się do takich tekstów z rezerwą. Zresztą opisanie w krótkim tekście, całości spraw związanych z budową jest niemożliwe.

----------


## bognaibogna

Witam, a czy to cudo http://z500.pl/projekt/769/Zx63_A,pr...ne-ogolne.html po odcięciu garażu, tarasu, okna narożnego da się tanio wybudować?piszą, że po. użytkowa na dole to 54m2 ale po przeliczeniu długości x szerokość wychodzi prawie 66, to jak obliczyć przewidywane wydatki x m2?  p.s. muszę mieć pokój na dole, ale czy aby ten salon nie będzie małą klitką? mamy 4 osobową rodzinę.

----------


## Elfir

po odcięciu garażu zostaje ci te 54 m2 - małe, dwupokojowe mieszkanie w bloku.
Z resztą nawet architekt miał problem z rozstawieniem mebli w saloniku 19 m2

----------


## lena_89

Cudownie brzmi nazwa tego tematu. Powiedzcie proszę - czy te 200 tyś to realna cena? Od czego zacząć?

----------


## Elfir

200 tyś - dotyczy wyłącznie budowy *własnymi siłami* baaardzo skromnego projektu  i powierzchniowo, i materiałowo.

----------


## luntrusk

Gdybym ja miała do wydania 200 tyś zł to budowałabym tylko parterówkę - co innego już ci się nie opłaca bo podniesie Tobie mocno koszt budowy i sprawi, że pomieszczenia będą nieustawne.

Małą parterówkę ok 90 m2 z dachem dwuspadowym wybudujesz spokjnie za 200 tyś zł - ale bedziesz musiała dużo pomagać na budowie, budowac bez vatu, brać zamiast firmy fachowca i sama robić za pomocnika. 90 m2 domu parterowego to ciekawa opcja dla tych co chcą miec mały i tani dom - zarówno w budowie jak i utrzymaniu. Spokojnie rozmiescisz na takiej powierzchni 2-3 pokoje plus salon plus reszta.

----------


## bowess

Można parterówkę, można i z poddaszem. Za 200 zbudowane zostały w tym wątku dwa domki z poddaszem (mój i Kwitko - duże nakłady własnej robocizny) i jedna parterówka (Zielony ogród - ekipami). Może jeszcze ktoś się dopisze.

----------


## wojtekdomus

Hejka jestem pierwszy raz w tym wątku i chciałbym sie podzielić swoimi przemyśleniami:
 Myslę, że bardzo dużo mozna zaoszczedzić na etapie projektu architektonicznego. Największymi generatorami kosztów są piwnice i twz. 'użytkowe poddasza'. Te kondygnacje generuja kupe kosztów i problemów technicznych. 
Jak zaizolowac? 
Co zrobić, aby nie ciekło?
Co zrobić aby w oknie dachowym uszczelki nie strzeliły po paru latach albo woda nie lała sie przez uszczelnienia?
 Aha i jeszcze co zrobić aby ściany gipsowo kartonowe nie pękały jak więźba pracuję?
 Na tym forum sa całe działy poświęcone tej tematyce. Generalnie dzielnie walczymy z problemami, które sami sobie tworzymy.
Jak to mozna zrobić inaczej: Poprostu dom z dwoma kondygnacjami a nad nim prosty dach dwuspadowy z kominem na szczycie. Więżba najlepiej z kratownic. Czy takie domy sa nieeleganckie? Prosze zobaczy domki angielskie. Proste bryły. Ładną archtekturę uzyskuje sie tam za pomoca detali architektonicznych, różnych form elewacji a nie  przez walenie gdzie popadnie:
 - lukarn,
 - wolich oczek,
 - okien połaciowych, 
- kominów blokujących swobodny spływ wody z dachu
 - tarasów
- diabli jeszcz wiedzą czego.
Na stronach poniższych jest parę fajnych fotek domków angielskich. Myślę że warto zainspirować sie ta architekturą i porównać z naszą. 

http://www.turbosquid.com/3d-models/...d-model/682680
http://resources.woodlands-junior.ke...ses/houses.htm
http://cutcaster.com/photo/100817928...English-House/
http://resources.woodlands-junior.ke...ons/house.html

----------


## Elfir

taką:

?

----------


## wojtekdomus

Raczej takie

----------


## Elfir

dwa pierwsze to bliźniaki.

----------


## wojtekdomus

No i co z tego?.
Chodzi o bryłę i kształt. Nie załapałeś tego jesze?
Dom który akurat wkleiłeś to tzw Tudor. W Angli to najdroższe domy i dla wybranych.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> taką:
> 
> ?


ten dom jest zabytkowy - u nas takich nie ma. nikt go jeszcze nie okleił styropianem ani nie położył blachodachówki i plastikowych okien

----------


## wojtekdomus

Wydaje mi się, że takiego domku nie da sie kupic ani wybudować za 200 000 pln. Więc możemy go w tym wątku  ze spokojem pominąć .

----------


## Zielony ogród

ale czasami warto zobaczyć, że nasze polskie projekty nie są jedyne słuszne na świecie :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Dom który akurat wkleiłeś to tzw Tudor. W Angli to najdroższe domy i dla wybranych.


To dom z twojego linku. Na przyszłosc patrz, co wklejasz, bo na linkach więcej było takich  :smile:  A linki miały być ilustracją taniego budownictwa jednorodzinnego  :big grin:

----------


## wojtekdomus

"ale czasami warto zobaczyć, że nasze polskie projekty nie są jedyne słuszne na świecie"

Ja akurat uważam, że nasze polskie budownictwo tak generalnie jest bardzo "niesłuszne" , dlatego tu napisałem.
A ten dom jest rzeczywiście, ładny. Ale wątpie czy kiedyś nawet przestąpie progi takiej rezydencji. Co najwyżej fotke pstryknę w oddali.

"To dom z twojego linku. Na przyszłosc patrz, co wklejasz, bo na linkach więcej było takich  A linki miały być ilustracją taniego budownictwa jednorodzinnego  "
Jeden się taki zaplątał, to co miałem go wyciać ze strony internetowej?  :smile:   Albo poprosić web-mastera aby go schował przed polską publiką?

----------


## Elfir

budownictwo w wyspach jest podłej jakości - przynajmniej tak twierdzą polonusi, którzy tu pisują na forum.  Nie mam na mysli wyglądu zewnętrznego bryły, tylko rozwiązania konstrukcyjne, instalacyjne.
Dom bez ocieplenia i z oknami z pojedynczą szybą musi być tani.

----------


## luntrusk

Na zachodzie nie buduje się domów pokoleniowych. U nas też powoli, ale to bardzo powoli odchodzi się od tego. Ta tendencja będzie narastać bo ludzie "się mieszają" teraz częsciej niz kiedyś tzn nie boimy się wyjeżdżać do innego kraju/miasta za pracą. W takim przypadku budowanie drogiego domu się po prostu nie opłaca bo potem ciężko go sprzedać.

----------


## Zielony ogród

jeszcze nie słyszałam, żeby polscy budowlańcy chwalili cudze budownictwo. tylko ciekawe, dlaczego ich drewniane kilkusetletnie domy pod strzechą do dziś świetnie się mają, i dlaczego tylu Polaków tam wyjeżdża i jakoś mieszka w tych podłych domach.

----------


## Elfir

bo innych tanich nie ma. 
A ja nie jestem budowlańcem, tylko czytelnikiem forum - działu "dom bez granic":
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ntu-w-Irlandii

Nasze kilkusetletnie domy też stoją, wiec akurat to żaden argument. 
Po prostu u nas koszt domu zwiększa ocieplenie, mocniejsza konstrukcja, która wytrzyma obciązenie dachu śniegiem i bardziej rozbudowany system grzewczy. 
Jak chcecie porównywac to z tanim budownictwem Szwecji, Norwegii, Finlandii, a nie ciepłymi Wyspami.

----------


## pitfromhell

Fajną parterówkę już byś postawił, małe domki mają dużo plusów  :smile:  Największy to mało sprzątania  :smile:

----------


## Greg_81

No właśnie małe domki są coraz bardziej popularne ja wybrałem projekt Gaweł 118 m2 http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...gawel,209.html  to taki miedzy bardzo małym a dużym tak na cztero osobową rodzinkę po małych zmianach mysle że bedzie mi sie dobrze mieszkało ,projekt mało popularny ale na wąską działkę akurat.

----------


## anbiko

moim zdaniem da się. 
ja wprawdzie budowałam większy, ale przeliczając na cenę 1m2  wydaje mi się, że założenie jest realne. 

powtórzę, to co przewija się przez cały wątek:
- duży nakład pracy własnej lub darmowej siły roboczej rodziny
- odpowiedni wybór projektu
- porównywanie cen materiałów na każdym etapie
- prosta zwarta bryła
-dwuspadowy dach (przy kopertowym oprócz ceny materiałów, związanych z pokryciem i konstrukcją dachu, trzeba też uwzględnić ilość np. odpadów na regipsach, większą ilość profili itp. w sumie nakład tych wszystkich materiałów w stosunku do uzyskanej powierzchni użytkowej metra poddasza jest większy).
- brak lukarn, dużych zadaszonych tarasów, balkonów, wykuszy
- jak najmniej kominów - gdy kominek w salonie ma nie być kotłownią, tylko ma robić nastrój - może warto pomyśleć o biokominku? - brak stopy, komina, dużo tańsza cena samego kominka, i prawdziwy ogień
- pomieszczenia z instalacjami typu kuchnia, łazienka jak najbliżej siebie i w jednym pionie
- jak najmniejsza ilość ścian nośnych.
- duża ilość fixów
- dyscyplina kosztów  głupcze :Smile:  zwłaszcza na początku budowy, gdy jeszcze jest pełne konto, a różnica ceny rzędu 1000 zł wydaje się mała. u mnie najlepiej to działało, gdy sobie to przeliczałam na sprzęty AGD.  np. 1000 zł to połowa ceny piekarnika jaki chciałam mieć.
- jak pisał wcześniej artix - coś kosztem czegoś. ustalenie priorytetów co jest konieczne dla nas, a z czego w zamian  możemy zrezygnować
- mniej lub bardziej krystaliczna wizja urządzenia już na etapie wyboru projektu
- dopasowanie funkcjonalności domu do swoich potrzeb
- ideałem byłoby gdyby małżem, z którym się budujemy mieć zawsze takie same zdanie i identyczną wizję. niestety w naszym przypadku to były ciągłe kompromisy
- odpowiedni czas na budowę - tzn. albo gdy dzieci są w planach lub małe, lub gdy budujemy dom gdy dzieci już nie mieszkają z nami. 
- na etapie wykończenia prostota i stawianie na ponadczasowość pewnych rozwiązań, czyli wg mnie rezygnacja z podwieszanych sufitów z niezliczoną ilością światełek, masy półek z k-g, półeczek z kafelek w łazience itp.

tyle teorii, a teraz praktyka :Smile: 
dom na bazie prostokąta, dwuspadowy dach... czyli stodoła :Smile: , jeden komin, rezygnacja z kominka na rzecz ekokominka.
od razu zaznaczę, że nie udało mi się zachować założeń dotyczących zwartych instalacji, jest zadaszony taras i coś co nie nie nazwałabym balkonem tylko występem ze względu na wielkość (0,7m x 4m), który jednak ma wszystkie minusy balkonu (konieczność zaizolowania, założenia barierki, zagrożenie mostkiem termicznym), ale przełamuje prostotę bryły i dał mi dodatkowe parę m2 w kuchni pod wymarzony przeze mnie projekt kuchni. no i marzenie mojego męża - dwustanowiskowy garaż z kanałem i dużą kotłownią.

Projekt na bazie projektu  z102, o powierzchni po licznych przeróbkach, z których najbardziej kosztożerną okazał się garaż z kotłownią i poddasze nad nim, z miłych dla kieszeni 105 m2 użytkowej  rozrósł się do 161m2 (wliczając w to dodatkowy pokój nad garażem 36m2, kotłownia 12m2) + 36m2 garaż. w sumie na górze są 3 sypialnie, każda z własną garderobą, łazienka i pralnia.Na dole salon, łazienka, kuchnia, gabinet. Powierzchnia liczona po podłodze 225m2. 

Na dzień dzisiejszy poszło 280k, czyli:

- 1245 za m2 liczony po podłodze - 225 m2
- 1421 za m2 (powierzchnia pomieszczeń+kotłownia+ garaż) - 197m2
- 1739 za m2 (powierzchnia pomieszczeń bez garażu i kotłowni).


Ekipy brane do: SSZ, instalacji c.o i cwu, wpięcia instalacji elektrycznej w skrzynkę i podłączenia do prądu, przyłącza wody i kanalizacji, tynków maszynowych (bez garażu i kotłowni), wylewek. 

Robocizna własna - ocieplenie i regipsy na poddaszu, malowanie, kładzenie płytek, paneli, montaż sprzętów i biały montaż, rozprowadzenie instalacji elektryczna bez wpięcia w skrzynkę (koszt elektryka + papiery i pomiary -600 zł), osadzenie i obróbka drzwi, ocieplenie dwóch ścian zewnętrznych)

z grubszych wydatków:
- robocizna SSO - 36500
-dach 220m2 (materiały, robocizna, orynnowanie, 5 okien dachowych, dachówka ceramiczna, nadbitka) 51000
- instalacja co i cwu (dół ogrzewanie podłogowe góra kaloryfery, piec na pellety i ekogroszek - 10000, pc pp do ciepłej wody z osprzętem koło 4000) w sumie 31000
- okna dwuszybowe veka z roletami, w tym 2 elektryczne, podwójna brama na pilota (dużo przeszkleń i fixów - dwa tarasowe okna z fixami jedno 3m szeroki,drugie 2,4, okno kuchenne 3 m x 1 m z fixem) 21000
- sprzęt AGD 9000 
- meble kuchenne (ciąg szafek dolnych, dwie zabudowane szafy o wymiarach 1,8 x 2,5, 2 metrowa wyspa kuchenna  z dodatkowym barkiem - 8500 materiały, robocizna:tato
- płytki na podłogę 40m2 po 90zł m2
- drzwi wewnętrzne - 5000
- dolna łazienka (ok. 5m2,) 6000



Do zrobienia:
-okładzina schodów betonowych
- górna łazienka 
- pokój nad garażem (36m2)- regipsy i okładzina podłogowa
- sypialnia (malowanie i panele)
- zabudowa jednej z garderób (robocizna własna)
- postawienie ścianek działowych i zabudowa dwóch garderób (robocizna własna)
- płytki i malowanie pralni
jeszcze jakieś 20000zł 

w sumie planujemy zamknąć się w kwocie 300000 bez pomalowania elewacji i wykończenia tarasów, co daje jakieś:

- 1333 za m2 liczony po podłodze - 225 m2
- 1522 za m2 (powierzchnia pomieszczeń+kotłownia+ garaż) - 197m2
- 1863 za m2 (powierzchnia pomieszczeń bez garażu i kotłowni).

----------


## niktspecjalny

> 200 tyś - dotyczy wyłącznie budowy *własnymi siłami* baaardzo skromnego projektu  i powierzchniowo, i materiałowo.


Nawet własnymi siłami domu ..nie chaty ..domu-gniazdka itp.nie da się wybudować w obecnych czasach bo wszystko jest bardzo drogie.Moderatorze Elfir jak by wyglądał dom za 200 tyś PLN twoich marzeń???.Może to pozwoli choć w małym stopniu rozwiać wątpliwości co do jego satysfakcjonującego statusu.

----------


## Elfir

moje marzenia nie zmieściłyby się nawet w 1 mln. Dlatego dom za 200 tyś nie jest domem marzeń. Jest domem finansowej konieczności.
Z ograniczonymi do minimum potrzebami. Na pewno nie dla rodziny wielopokoleniowej czy z dużą ilością dzieci. Dla osób, które sa w stanie poświęcić budowie cały swój wolny czas.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> moje marzenia nie zmieściłyby się nawet w 1 mln. Dlatego dom za 200 tyś nie jest domem marzeń. Jest domem finansowej konieczności.
> Z ograniczonymi do minimum potrzebami. Na pewno nie dla rodziny wielopokoleniowej czy z dużą ilością dzieci. Dla osób, które sa w stanie poświęcić budowie cały swój wolny czas.


Teraz Cię trochę lubię...............bo nadzieja dla tych co mają mało kasy poszła w niebyt.Nie odpowiedziałaś jednak na moje pytania.Coś z tym zrób....wszak czytają nas forumowicze którzy mają tylko 200 tyś.PLN.

o bana kusić się nie będę...............chyba ,że mi go dasz tak bez kozery.

p.s.



> Jest domem finansowej konieczności.


Co przez to rozumiesz???Wytłumacz to temu co ma 200 tysiaków na koncie i chce mieć gniazdo rodzinne.Koniecznie musi budować chałupę???Nie lepiej w bloku dzielić troski i znoje.

----------


## Elfir

odpowidziałam ci na Twoje pytanie w sposób bardzo precyzyjny i dokładny. Prawdpodobnie źle zadajesz pytania, skoro nie uzyskujesz satysfakcjonujących odpowiedzi. 

_Koniecznie musi budować chałupę???Nie lepiej w bloku dzielić troski i znoje._

NIE. Piszę to jako osoba z bloków, która marzyła całe życie o wyjściu z poranną kawą na taras w ogrodzie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> odpowidziałam ci na Twoje pytanie w sposób bardzo precyzyjny i dokładny. Prawdpodobnie źle zadajesz pytania, skoro nie uzyskujesz satysfakcjonujących odpowiedzi. 
> 
> _Koniecznie musi budować chałupę???Nie lepiej w bloku dzielić troski i znoje._
> 
> NIE. Piszę to jako osoba z bloków, która marzyła całe życie o wyjściu z poranną kawą na taras w ogrodzie.


Pytania.................pytanie zadałem tobie...........nie potrafisz jako moderator odpowiedzieć........odpowiedź jako forumowicz.Skoro mieszkasz w bloku to napisz to forowiczom.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Oooo, moderatorom się chyba laba skończy  :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

> Pytania.................pytanie zadałem tobie...........nie potrafisz jako moderator odpowiedzieć........odpowiedź jako forumowicz.Skoro mieszkasz w bloku to napisz to forowiczom.


Odpowiedziałam. To twój kłopot jak masz problemy z odczytaniem bardzo prostego tekstu.
Myślę, że  cała reszta forumowiczów doskonale zrozumiała moje wpisy.

----------


## מרכבה

> Oooo, moderatorom się chyba laba skończy


 amnestia nastąpiła  :big lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Odpowiedziałam. To twój kłopot jak masz problemy z odczytaniem bardzo prostego tekstu.
> Myślę, że  cała reszta forumowiczów doskonale zrozumiała moje wpisy.


Jak sama widzisz nie rzucają się przez okna z odp.




> Myślę, że cała reszta forumowiczów doskonale zrozumiała moje wpisy


Ciebie trudno zrozumieć jak masz mocny argument w ręku..............BAN.Banujesz za słowo pisane ,którego nie potrafisz zinterpretować by ogół zrozumiał. :no:

----------


## Elfir

poza tobą wszyscy rozumieją, dlatego nie piszą.
Pisanie w kółko tego samego od kilkudziesięciu stron mnie nie bawi. Pojawi się ktoś nowy, to u odpiszę.
Jesteś jak Brzęczkowski - mniej więcej ten sam poziom konwersacji prezentujesz.

----------


## Xerses

Oj dokładnie cos w ten deseń !  :smile:

----------


## artix1

> Ciebie trudno zrozumieć jak masz mocny argument w ręku..............BAN.Banujesz za słowo pisane ,którego nie potrafisz zinterpretować by ogół zrozumiał.


 Ja zrozumiałem inni też. Wróciłeś waść z banicji i zaczynasz rozrzucać swoje intelektualne zagadki (bobki) dookoła. Da sobie spokój, nie dotykaj klawiatury swojego kompa bo znowu zaczynasz drukować shit w ilościach hurtowych. Co za gość?! :mad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja zrozumiałem inni też. Wróciłeś waść z banicji i zaczynasz rozrzucać swoje intelektualne zagadki (bobki) dookoła. Da sobie spokój, nie dotykaj klawiatury swojego kompa bo znowu zaczynasz drukować shit w ilościach hurtowych. Co za gość?!


W czym ci to przeszkadza???Banicja mi nie straszna...............Kopki swoje rozrzucę tym którzy wiedza jak po nich chadzać .Interpunkcji daj zadość uczynienie a gościowi to ci brak.Myśl za nim coś wymądrzysz.............pisanego. :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad: .Wszak czytają cię inni.Olej mnie ignoruj masz  taką opcję.

----------


## artix1

> W czym ci to przeszkadza???Banicja mi nie straszna...............Kopki swoje rozrzucę tym którzy wiedza jak po nich chadzać .Interpunkcji daj zadość uczynienie a gościowi to ci brak.Myśl za nim coś wymądrzysz.............pisanego..Wszak czytają cię inni.Olej mnie ignoruj masz  taką opcję.


 Czytam to to i nie mogę wyłowić sensu tego tworu. Może nie jesteś polakiem, piszesz, tłumaczysz z pomocą  translatora i wychodzą takie perełki. Może spróbuj po angielsku? Do you speak English?  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

Też doskonale zrozumiałem, co miała Elfir na myśli.  *Niktspecjalny* - co wg Ciebie znaczy nazwa dom i chata/chałupa? Dom to ten Twój wg wyceny za bańkę, a chata to wszystko inne, domyślnie tańsze? Spróbuj sprzedać ten swój skarb, wtedy zobaczysz realną wartość nieruchomości, bo tyle jest warta, ile za nią ktoś będzie skłonny dać! Nie możesz zrozumieć tego, co tu napisano przez prawie 500stron? Trudno, to nie szkoła, żeby kogoś uczyć czytać.
Co chcesz udowodnić? Że się nie da, skoro wyżej napisano, kto wybudował za takie pieniądze?! 
Nie rozumiesz zadania moderatora na forum? Elfir odpowiada jako człowiek, nie robot, prostym polskim językiem, a w Twoim ostatnim poście jest tylko bełkot. 

P.S. Przydałaby się jakaś galeria osobliwości, gdzie by się wstawiało takich TB, Sunrise121, niktspecjalny i jeszcze pewnie ...nastu innych.

----------


## artix1

> .Interpunkcji daj zadość uczynienie a gościowi to ci brak.


 Dobra, jak mówią urolodzy "Jaja na bok" :big grin: . Teraz poważnie, niech ktoś mi przetłumaczy o co chodzi w tym "zdaniu", które człowiek zagadka mi zaaplikował  :Confused: 

ps. nawet nie mogę przeprosić za Off topic bo szykuje się nam kolejnych kilka stron shit topic's. Zaczęło się  :sad:

----------


## noc

Przestańcie odpowiadać na zaczepki "specjalnego". Ktoś kto będzie chciał wybudować domek za ok. 200 000 , pomyśli że tego zadania podejmują się debile. 300 stron wątku o niczym. Hebrajski bełkot. 
Proponuję "specjalnemu" wątek pt. "domek specjalnego-za 200 tys."
Wracajmy do tematu.

----------


## Xerses

Popieram - zróbmy jedną rzecz  olewajmy każdy jego post, KAŻDY !  :smile:

----------


## lena_89

czyli już o domach za 200 tyś nie rozmawiamy?  :smile: 
Powiedzcie proszę, jaka jest minimalna kwota Waszym zdaniem, jaką trzeba mieć by zacząć budowę domu dla rodziny typu 2+1 (i pies)

----------


## artix1

> czyli już o domach za 200 tyś nie rozmawiamy? Powiedzcie proszę, jaka jest minimalna kwota Waszym zdaniem, jaką trzeba mieć by zacząć budowę domu dla rodziny typu 2+1 (i pies)


 Pewnie, że rozmawiamy tylko nie będziemy już prowadzić psycho zabaw z "olimpem forum". Ciężko powiedzieć jaki dom Ciebie interesuje, jaki metraż, jakim systemem budowany (firmy, gospodarczy czy samemu). Jeżeli budowa będzie realizowana z pomocą firmy to koszt 1m2 jaki sobie "pi razy oko" wypracowaliśmy to 2500zł/m2. Poczytaj trochę, może nie wszystkie ale przynajmniej z tego roku posty w tym wątku. Myślę, że wyłoni się Tobie dosyć klarowny obraz zasobów (możliwości) finansowych potrzebnych do budowy własnego domu.

----------


## Rudi540

Witam.Jestem nowy na forum,dlatego z góry przepraszam jeżeli coś pomyle.Otóż chce się dowiedzieć,czy jest możliwość wybudowania tego domku http://www.domoweklimaty.pl/pl/proje...omu-dymek-nf40 za 200 tyś systemem gospodarczym?
Dodam jeszcze,że budynek byłby całkowicie podpiwniczony.

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli ma wyglądać tak, jak na wizualce (narożne okna, płaska dachowka) to i bez piwnic będzie niemożliwe.
No i doprecyzuj, co rozumiesz przez metodę gospodarczą, tzn - co zrobisz sam.

----------


## gorbag

> P.S. Przydałaby się jakaś galeria osobliwości, gdzie by się wstawiało takich TB, Sunrise121, niktspecjalny i jeszcze pewnie ...nastu innych.





> Popieram - zróbmy jedną rzecz  olewajmy każdy jego post, KAŻDY !


Na forum jest odpowiednia opcja i można z niej skorzystać. 
Wystarczy dodać kogoś do ignorowanych i nie ma nerwów. Nie sprawdzałem czy działa, ale powinno  :smile: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/profile.php?do=ignorelist

----------


## Sławek...

> No i doprecyzuj, co rozumiesz przez metodę gospodarczą, tzn - co zrobisz sam.


słuszna uwaga, myśląc o domu za 200 tys system gospodarczy to nie jest siedzenie przed kompem i podpisywanie umów z różnymi ekipami i dostawcami materiałów (jak pewnie niektórzy sądzą) a zakasanie rękawów, znalezienie darmowej siły roboczej (teście, rodzice, rodzeństwo, szwagry), najlepiej jeszcze porzucenie własnej pracy zarobkowej i do roboty  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Sławku- nie przesadzaj- jeśli ktoś chce budować, to musi mieć jakieś źródełko dochodu na niego- rzucenie roboty niczego nie załatwia  :wink: 

Rudi540- potraktuj piwnicę jak jedną kondygnację, przelicz i na pewno wyjdzie Ci, że się nie da. Poza tym spójrz na domek bez upiększeń, bo to nie w tych pieniądzach. Pokoiki po ok.8m2 i dodatkowo ze skosami, hmmm... dyskusyjne mocno.

----------


## Rudi540

Może nie całkiem tak jak w projekcie.Dachówka "normalna" ceramiczna,bez narożnych okien itd.Koparka i geodeta,reszta oprócz betonu (z betoniarni)  z pomocą teścia i szwagra.

----------


## Xerses

> Może nie całkiem tak jak w projekcie.Dachówka "normalna" ceramiczna,bez narożnych okien itd.Koparka i geodeta,reszta oprócz betonu (z betoniarni)  z pomocą teścia i szwagra.


Nie wiem co oznacza pomoc teścia i szwagra. Postawicei dom sami?Mury dach itd? Co dalej hydraulika , elektryka , tynki, posadzki, wykończeniówka itd. Nie da się samemu wszystkiego zrobić. Przerabiałem to i nawet jeszcze przerabiam. Jak pisali koledzu, piwnica to spory koszt - wykop, izolacje, dodatkowy strop itd. Do 200 tyś , zapomnij  :smile:

----------


## Rudi540

Mamy dość pochyłą działke,także piwnicę są wskazane,szkoda zasypywać  fundamenty.Teść ma doświadczenie w budowaniu.Wiem,że teraz buduje się inaczej,z innych materiałów,ale i tak większość rzeczy zrobilibyśmy sami np. piwnice,strop,ściany,drugi strop,szczyty i dach,ocieplenie,tynkować też się nie boje,posadzki,hydraulika te rzeczy zrobimy sami.Jedynie instalacje elektryczne trzeba zlecić i może jeszcze coś w trakcie budowy wyskoczy.

----------


## Elfir

piwnica kosztuje - jest to + 1 kondygnacji - razem 3. Nie da się, chyba, że planujecie pow. 1 kondygnacji na 40 m2? (ale i tak stropy i głebokie fundamenty was zjedza)

----------


## neo_83

> Mamy dość pochyłą działke,także piwnicę są wskazane,szkoda zasypywać  fundamenty.Teść ma doświadczenie w budowaniu.Wiem,że teraz buduje się inaczej,z innych materiałów,ale i tak większość rzeczy zrobilibyśmy sami np. piwnice,strop,ściany,drugi strop,szczyty i dach,ocieplenie,tynkować też się nie boje,posadzki,hydraulika te rzeczy zrobimy sami.Jedynie instalacje elektryczne trzeba zlecić i może jeszcze coś w trakcie budowy wyskoczy.


...jeżeli rzeczywiście zrobisz to wszystko co napisałeś sam to myślę że powinieneś dać rade wybudować taki dom do 200tyś oczywiście nie pod klucz mam na myśli postawienie domu,ocieplenie,tynki,elekrtyka,hydraulika,okna,wy  lewki to wszystko da rade w tej kwocie zmieścić wiadomo że dużo zależy też od tego w jakiej cenie uda się zakupić materiały w projekcie nie masz okien połaciowych  a to oszczednosc kilku tysiecy (mam na mysli pożądne okna a nie jakies badziewie za 700zł szt)

----------


## Elfir

dla niedowiarków:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-z162-)/page11

155 tys

----------


## orasje

Moja rada-rób piwnicę. Nie staraj się pobić rekordu świata w zbudowaniu domu najtańszym kosztem. Piwnica to super rzecz. Nie pomieścisz gratów w małym domu. Nawet w blokowiskach maja piwnice. Możesz później żałować.

----------


## Ana.

Mój domek ma 110m pow.użytk.136 zabudowy.Obecny stan robót to zrobiony strop żelbetowy.,ściany fundamentowe z bloczka, mury-silikaty xella 18cm ściany zewnętrzne i nośne,a było 180m2 :eek: Szalunki do stropu były systemowe.Wydaliśmy do tej pory 39tys.zł ,w tym była tylko robocizna murarza 4500zł,reszta prac we własnym zakresie :bash: Musimy zmieścić się w 200tys. :yes: także Rudi głowa do góry dasz radę :smile:

----------


## Spain

marzyć trzeba ale z rozsądkiem :smile:

----------


## DEZET

SSO, czy postawione mury i betonowy strop, to kropla w morzu wydatków jakie czekają po tym etapie. To są najprostsze i stosunkowo tanie elementy domu- fakt- widoczne już z ziemi, ale do choćby SSZ daleko. Im mniejsze elementy będzie się kupować, tym szybciej kasy ubywa- ilu się nie przewidzi lub zapomni, a potem okazują się niezbędne na budowie. Jeśli sporo można zrobić samemu to ok, jeśli nie, to niestety konieczna zapłata ekipie, a w zasadzie tylko na tym można coś konkretnie zaoszczędzić. Koniecznie musicie liczyć, żeby nie było zdziwienia, że zbrakło i budowa niedokończona.

----------


## dr_au

Przy typowej budowie ekipami SSO to około 1/3 kosztów. Podejrzewam, że przy zabawie w samoroba udział SSO w całkowitych kosztach może być większy. Przy wykończeniówce udział robocizny kosztach rośnie.

----------


## Kwitko

Elfir przywołała mój dziennik więc potwierdzam. Wybudowaliśmy wcale nie aż taki maleńki domek (115 m. pow. użytkowej) ,za 155 tys zł zamieszkaliśmy na parterze, zajęło nam to dokładnie dwa lata  :big grin:  Obecnie kończymy poddasze, myślę że pójdzie na nie góra 10 tys. zł, ogrodzenie już jest, siatka  casto więc koszt naprawdę niewielki. Jeszcze tylko kostka przed domem, elewacja i jestem pewna że z tym wszystkim zmieścimy się w 200 tys.  :big lol:  Więc dla wszystkich którzy pytają czy się da, oczywiście że się da  :smile:

----------


## RD2011

Kwitko !
Gratulacje i o to  właśnie  "biega"  !  :smile: 

Przy  mojej  "OKINAWIE"   Twój  dziennik  budowy i parę kolejnych
dzienników - to  lektura  obowiązkowa !!  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

a znam takiego, co napisze - niemożliwe, to nie jest dom, w tym się nie da mieszkać godnie  :big grin:

----------


## Xerses

> Obecnie kończymy poddasze, myślę że pójdzie na nie góra 10 tys. zł, ogrodzenie już jest, siatka  casto więc koszt naprawdę niewielki. Jeszcze tylko kostka przed domem, elewacja i jestem pewna że z tym wszystkim zmieścimy się w 200 tys.  Więc dla wszystkich którzy pytają czy się da, oczywiście że się da


Optymistyczne masz założenia. 45 tysięcy na elewacje, kostkę wykończenie poddasza........... moja teściowa kładła kostkę niedawno 300 m2 , granit , sama robocizna to było jakieś 15 tysiaków +piach+kilka ton cementu, około 100 ton tłucznia no i oczywiście kostka - chyba całość ponad 40 tysięcy..... elewacja - rozumiem że sama struktura - około 15-20 zł m2+ materiał, poddasze - wełna, regipsy, elementy + sama robota pewnie około 3000 zł , słabo to widzę  :smile:  czemu mi tak tanio nie wychodziło? Chyba byłem rozrzutny  :big grin:

----------


## miloszenko

> Optymistyczne masz założenia. 45 tysięcy na elewacje, kostkę wykończenie poddasza........... moja teściowa kładła kostkę niedawno 300 m2 , granit , sama robocizna to było jakieś 15 tysiaków +piach+kilka ton cementu, około 100 ton tłucznia no i oczywiście kostka - chyba całość ponad 40 tysięcy..... elewacja - rozumiem że sama struktura - około 15-20 zł m2+ materiał, poddasze - wełna, regipsy, elementy + sama robota pewnie około 3000 zł , słabo to widzę  czemu mi tak tanio nie wychodziło? Chyba byłem rozrzutny


Zobacz jaka dzialke ma Kwitko i ile powierzchni przed domem moze byc ewentualnie pokryte kostka. Sama kostke mozna spokojnie kupic ponizej 30 zl/m2.

----------


## Antkowa

Zawsze znajdzie się ktoś kto zaprzeczy że da się tanio wybudowac dom. Kwitko napisała że jej się udało, ale inni wiedzą lepiej od niej, zaczną teraz przeglądac dziennik żeby wyszukać to co tanie, to co w ich mniemaniu złe lub tez " niegodne ".
Przez wiele stron był wałkowany temat domu za 200 tys i wszyscy zgodnie podkreślali że nie wliczamy w to ogrodzenia i zagospodarowania działki. Kwitko wydała 155 tys, dołóżmy jeszcze koszt elewacji i mamy dom za 200 tys.

----------


## Sławek...

> wszyscy zgodnie podkreślali że nie wliczamy w to ogrodzenia i zagospodarowania działki. .


no tak, można nie wliczać jeszcze dachu to będzie dom za 150 tys a jak jeszcze nie wliczymy instalacji to dom za 100 tys staje się realny  :wink: 

moim zdaniem kluczowe powinno być to ile potrzeba pieniędzy na to żeby zrealizować budowę od pierwszego wbicia łopaty do wprowadzenia się (nawet w najniższym standardzie jakieś ogrodzenie i utwardzenie dojazdu jest konieczne)
takie przedstawienie sprawy pokazałoby jak to jest z tym tanim budowaniem
a czemu służy takie lawirowanie liczbami i udowadnianie, że da się taniej? chyba temu, że część ludzi uwierzy, porwie się na budowę a później latami wchodzą do nieumeblowanego domu, bez wykończonego poddasza brodząc po kolana w błocie (albo w skrajnych przypadkach nawet nie kończą budowy)
a przecież czytali na forum, że jak się chce to można  :wink: 
jeżeli już rzucacie liczbami na poziomie 155 tys za dom to przynajmniej określajcie jaką powierzchnię ma ten dom i do jakiego stanu jest doprowadzony (dla niektórych mury i dach to już dom)

----------


## miloszenko

Przeciez Kwitko pisala ile m2, w dzienniku sa wszelkie parametry domu, dokladnie poniesione koszty, moze jakby najpierw sprawdzic co jest a czego nie ma to by ten watek byl bardziej uzyteczny.

Poza tym taki koszt budowy zasluguje na ogromna pochwale, bo wynika z rozsadku i swiadomych decyzji. Wystarczy chwila nieuwagi, 2-3 ekipy wiecej, male fajerwerki wykonczneniowe i sie nagle ekstra 100 tys kosztow pojawi.

Bierzcie przyklad ze sposobu prowadzenia inwestycji a kwoty beda bardziej znosne i budowa bedzie bardziej przewidywalna.

----------


## Antkowa

Bez sensu stwierdzenie  żeby może liczyc dom bez dachu czy instalacji. Dlaczego ? Bo bez dachu czy instalacji nie można w domu zamieszkać a bez kostki brukowej można. Nie skupiajmy się na wszystkich " dodatkach " bo zaraz zacznie się dyskusja że oprócz kostki trzeba także wybudować garaż lub wiatę bo bez tego to nie dom. No i koniecznie altanka, drewutnia, szklarnia i wędzarnia.

----------


## Antkowa

> jeżeli już rzucacie liczbami na poziomie 155 tys za dom to przynajmniej określajcie jaką powierzchnię ma ten dom i do jakiego stanu jest doprowadzony (dla niektórych mury i dach to już dom)


Śledzisz ten wątek czy tylko wpadłeś raz na chwilę ? Piszemy o domu w którym można zamieszkać i Kwitko się to udało a jak jesteś ciekawy szczegółów to poczytaj jej dziennik.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Dla mnie ogrodzenie to nie dom. W tym wątku jestem po to aby się dowiedzieć o domu. Płot jest rzeczą drugorzędną tak samo jak wjazd czy garaż. Takie myślenie powinno cechować ludzi jak ja - którzy nawet tych 200 tysi nie mają. (kredyt jako opcja na dokończenie domu).

----------


## Ana.

> Optymistyczne masz założenia. 45 tysięcy na elewacje, kostkę wykończenie poddasza........... moja teściowa kładła kostkę niedawno 300 m2 , granit , sama robocizna to było jakieś 15 tysiaków +piach+kilka ton cementu, około 100 ton tłucznia no i oczywiście kostka - chyba całość ponad 40 tysięcy..... elewacja - rozumiem że sama struktura - około 15-20 zł m2+ materiał, poddasze - wełna, regipsy, elementy + sama robota pewnie około 3000 zł , słabo to widzę  czemu mi tak tanio nie wychodziło? Chyba byłem rozrzutny


Założenia Kwitko są bardzo realne :yes: Kostkę można kopic po 30zł plus krawężniki ,podbudowa 20zl trzeba doliczyć do m2.Nie wiem czy planuje zlecić ułożenie ,czy zrobią to sami :big lol: Jeśli chodzi o elewację to tynk mineralny koszt 500 zł i dwukrotne malowanie farbą silikonową 1000 zl  :yes: plus robocizna 2000zł za położenie tynku,pomalowac na pewno można samemu :yes: Z 200tys.zostanie jej jeszcze na super wakacje :bye:

----------


## DEZET

Co niektórzy za bardzo się rozpędzili i do kosztów domu chcieliby doliczyć wszystko, włącznie z zagospodarowaniem terenu  :jaw drop: 
"Ciekawy" artykuł o kosztach budowy, ale komentarze "znafcuf" tematu to... zresztą sami poczytajcie  :wink: 
http://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Ile-...paign=dziennik

----------


## Elfir

> n zrealizować budowę od pierwszego wbicia łopaty do wprowadzenia się (nawet w najniższym standardzie jakieś ogrodzenie i utwardzenie dojazdu jest konieczne)
> )


My wprowadzamy się bez kostki - jej brak nie wprawia nas w kompleksy. Ogrodzenie mamy dlatego, że dostaliśmy za darmo starą siatkę na front, a sąsiedzi dookoła ogrodzenia mają. Wielu klientów, którym projektuję ogrody, mieszka bez kostki a często bez ogrodzenia.
trochę wymyslasz.

----------


## Mitoko

> My wprowadzamy się bez kostki - jej brak nie wprawia nas w kompleksy. Ogrodzenie mamy dlatego, że dostaliśmy za darmo starą siatkę na front, a sąsiedzi dookoła ogrodzenia mają. Wielu klientów, którym projektuję ogrody, mieszka bez kostki a często bez ogrodzenia.
> trochę wymyslasz.


Zgodzę się z tym - nie budowałem domu za 200 tys. (bo nie jestem budowlańcem i nie miałem czasu na dłuższą budowę), ale też pewne elementy sobie odpuściłem na rzecz innych (głównie tego by skończyć dom jako całość) - zabudowa wiaty, czy wjazd mogą poczekać.
Problem miałem tylko z wjazdem pod wiatę (musiałem stawiać dom nieco powyżej terenu - takie wytyczne w WZ-ce) - więc trzeba było wykombinować by samochód się nie zapadał podjeżdżając pod wiatę. Wymyśliłem wariacko, ale się sprawdza jak dotąd.

----------


## Antkowa

Elfir ty tu nie wypisuj takich rzeczy bo zaraz Niktspecjalny się obudzi i stwierdzi że mieszkasz niegodnie ...

----------


## Elfir

Antkowa - ja mieszkam niegodnie - mojej godności brakuje oranżerii, basenu, kuchni z wyspą i prywatnego lasu z jeziorem. Oraz Pani do sprzątania, która to ogarnie.

----------


## luntrusk

Ja proponuję założyć wątek: wybudowałam dom za 200 tyś zł  :big grin: . Chętnie przeczytałabym kolejny dziennik taki jak: Kwitko, Bowess czy Zielony Ogród. Te osoby zamieszkały już w swoich domach i wydały na nie około 200 tyś zł. Kwitko nawet mniej  :big grin: . Dla mnie dom za 200 tyś to taki do którego mogę się już wprowadzić, nie muszę zaraz mieć urządzonego całego domu. Jak ktoś zna inny dziennik, który może być źródłem przydatnych informacji jak tanio wybudować dom to poproszę o jego namiary  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Xerses ale my poddasze już mamy ocieplone, z k-g, instalacjami tynkami. Mówiąc skończyć poddasze mialam na myśli  wygipsowanie,  zamontowanie drzwi, malowanie i jakieś podłogi (panele) Z momi możliwościami 10 tys spokojnie wystarczy i jeszcze łazienkę za to zrobię  :big grin:  Jak pisałam ogrodzenie też już mamy! I nawet trochę thujek i kawałek sadu  :smile:  Na elewację liczę jakieś 10-15 tys.  więc jeszcze sporo na kostkę zostaję, oczywiście nie będzie to 300 m ale powiedzmy 70-100 m kupując kostkę po 30 zł mamy 3tys plus drugie tyle na krawężniki cement itp, położymy oczywiście sami. I jakby nie liczyć w 200tys się zamkniemy z ogrodzeniem, kostką, tanimi meblami i sprzętami!

----------


## EZS

> Ja proponuję założyć wątek: wybudowałam dom za 200 tyś zł . Chętnie przeczytałabym kolejny dziennik taki jak: Kwitko, Bowess czy Zielony Ogród.


ci o wybudowali, to wybudowali.. Tu piszą ludzie, którzy pokazują projekt 180 m2 z załamanym dachem, garażem w bryle, dwoma balkonami i kuta balustradą i pytają - a za 200 tyś to postawię? To jest dobry wątek... taki prysznic  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

> Ja proponuję założyć wątek: wybudowałam dom za 200 tyś zł .


Nie ma takiej potrzeby-  ww osoby pokazały, za ile wybudowały i udzielają się na forum. Ich dzienniki też są do przeczytania.
Poza tym mogłyby się wtedy znaleźć osoby, które wydały te 200k 10 lat temu i wątek traci sens, bo po prostu zmieniły się ceny.

----------


## artix1

> Dla mnie ogrodzenie to nie dom. W tym wątku jestem po to aby się dowiedzieć o domu. Płot jest rzeczą drugorzędną tak samo jak wjazd czy garaż. Takie myślenie powinno cechować ludzi jak ja - którzy nawet tych 200 tysi nie mają. (kredyt jako opcja na dokończenie domu).


 Dla niektórych ogrodzenie to podstawa. Stara chałupa, za nią jeszcze starsza obora i stodoła. Całość kwalifikuje się do "lekkiego" remontu. Tak też pomyślał właściciel, rozebrał resztki starego ogrodzenia i zabrał się za najważniejszą rzecz- ogrodzenie  :big grin:  Taki obrazek oglądałem jadąc codziennie na swoją działkę ogrodzoną siatką  :big grin: . O co lotto?! :big grin: 


ps. Na gwiazdkę pewnie będą zamontowane kute przęsła.

----------


## Ana.

> Xerses ale my poddasze już mamy ocieplone, z k-g, instalacjami tynkami. Mówiąc skończyć poddasze mialam na myśli  wygipsowanie,  zamontowanie drzwi, malowanie i jakieś podłogi (panele) Z momi możliwościami 10 tys spokojnie wystarczy i jeszcze łazienkę za to zrobię  Jak pisałam ogrodzenie też już mamy! I nawet trochę thujek i kawałek sadu  Na elewację liczę jakieś 10-15 tys.  więc jeszcze sporo na kostkę zostaję, oczywiście nie będzie to 300 m ale powiedzmy 70-100 m kupując kostkę po 30 zł mamy 3tys plus drugie tyle na krawężniki cement itp, położymy oczywiście sami. I jakby nie liczyć w 200tys się zamkniemy z ogrodzeniem, kostką, tanimi meblami i sprzętami!


Wiedziałam,że kostkę będziecie kłaść sami  :yes: bo kto jak nie Wy i wczasy będą :big lol:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> no tak, można nie wliczać jeszcze dachu to będzie dom za 150 tys a jak jeszcze nie wliczymy instalacji to dom za 100 tys staje się realny 
> 
> moim zdaniem kluczowe powinno być to ile potrzeba pieniędzy na to żeby zrealizować budowę od pierwszego wbicia łopaty do wprowadzenia się (nawet w najniższym standardzie jakieś ogrodzenie i utwardzenie dojazdu jest konieczne)
> takie przedstawienie sprawy pokazałoby jak to jest z tym tanim budowaniem
> a czemu służy takie lawirowanie liczbami i udowadnianie, że da się taniej? chyba temu, że część ludzi uwierzy, porwie się na budowę a później latami wchodzą do nieumeblowanego domu, bez wykończonego poddasza brodząc po kolana w błocie (albo w skrajnych przypadkach nawet nie kończą budowy)
> a przecież czytali na forum, że jak się chce to można 
> jeżeli już rzucacie liczbami na poziomie 155 tys za dom to przynajmniej określajcie jaką powierzchnię ma ten dom i do jakiego stanu jest doprowadzony (dla niektórych mury i dach to już dom)



biedni Holendrzy, o Amerykanach i Anglikach nie wspomnę, nie stać ich na płoty, nie to co w naszym kraju mlekiem i miodem płynącym (podobno mamy "sarmackie podejście do włości", stąd te płoty, czasami masywniejsze od samych domów)

fajny temat, fajne zdjęcia z gogle map, polecam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1501514

----------


## dr_au

Zielony ogród - inna rzeczywistość. U nas plotek jest potrzebny nie tyle, żeby kogoś chronić przed złodziejami, a żeby miejscowy pijaczek nie wszedł i nie naszczał. Jak zadzwonisz z czymś takim na policję, to usłyszysz "radź pan sie sam". Brak ogrodzenia wymaga tez innego podejścia do zabezpieczenia drzwi i bramy. Wreszcie nie przesadzajmy - ogrodzenie z paneli z siatki jest estetyczne i nie kosztuje majątku.

----------


## Zielony ogród

tak, ale np. Sławek napisał że "..nawet w najniższym standardzie jakieś ogrodzenie i utwardzenie dojazdu jest konieczne" 
zapewne jest przydatne, ale nie konieczne, aby zamieszkać za 200 tys.
skoro gdzieś na świecie ludzie żyją bez ogrodzeń, to znaczy, że nie jest to konieczne. wbrew pozorom przestępczość u nas wcale nie jest tak wielka, a na sikających żuli wystarczy tani gęsty żywopłot.

----------


## luntrusk

Ja nie będę miała pełnego ogrodzenia bo mi się nie podoba  :smile:  Ogrodzenie będzie tylko na granicy działki od ogrodu i po bokach  :smile:  Zabezpieczeń antywłamaniowych mieć nie będę bo nie będzie u mnie i tak co kraść... Mam łatwiej bo mam drogę wewnętrzną we współudziałach i ją chcemy z sąsiadami mieć zamykaną  :smile:  

Mnie przychodzi jedno na myśl jak słyszę osoby, które podważają skończone już inwestycje, sukcesy drugiego człowieka: 
- Polak zazdrości lepszemu od siebie dlatego mówi, że się nie da
- Amerykanin uczy się od lepszego od siebie

Polacy chwalą się kredytami na 30 lat, 50-60 metrowymi "apartamentami" i 2-tygodniowymi wycieczkami zagranicznymi... Standard Polskiego społeczeństwa. A negują wybudowanie domu 2 razy większego własnymi rękoma od swojego małego mieszkania...

----------


## Zielony ogród

najpierw pracujemy, żeby nakupować rzeczy, a potem pracujemy, żeby te rzeczy jakoś zabezpieczyć....ech życie.
ja też zabezpieczam się przed złodziejami brakiem cennych rzeczy - po prostu nie ma co ukraść i jest spokój. mam siatkę leśną ukrytą w gęstym żywopłocie - bo mam duże psy i nie mam zamiaru ich wiązać. ale posiadanie psów wiąże się i z dużą odpowiedzialnością, i z dużymi kosztami, więc to jakby inna sprawa.
niektórzy wymyślają, że za 200 tys. to i działka, i ogrodzenie, i umeblowanie.....jeżeli zapomnimy o stereotypach, to pewnie się da. działka maleńka w najtańszej części kraju, domek wielkości średniego mieszkania w bloku, dwa krany i koza - wystarczy.

----------


## luntrusk

Dlatego uważam, że najlepsze inwestycje to: 
- inwestycja w siebie, 
- inwestycja w ziemie (najlepiej rolne) i dom/y, ostatecznie w mieszkanie 
- własną firmę. 
I nic więcej. Tego nikt mi nie zabierze  :smile: . Tak samo jak każdej chwili spędzonej z drugim człowiekiem  :smile:  lub spędzonej w samotności na końcu świata  :wink:  Konsumpcja wszelkiego rodzaju jest dla mnie tylko formą dowartościowania się i służy jedynie dostarczeniu przyjemności. Samochód dla mnie może być najgorszej klasy. Po drobnej stłuczce np wgnieceniu błotnika nawet go nie naprawiam... Ta metoda działa rewelacyjnie na złodziei - wypraktykowana przeze mnie - polecam  :smile: 

Zwierzęta i dzieci to dla mnie przede wszystkim przyjemność  :smile: .

----------


## noc

Ostatnie zdanie brzmi nieco dwuznacznie :wink:

----------


## luntrusk

He he

Chodzi tylko o pozytywne znaczenie tego słowa. Pozdrawiam Zielona Górę - moje ulubione miasteczko  :smile:  Choć pewnie jeszcze jakieś by się znalazło  :wink:

----------


## Sławek...

> niektórzy wymyślają, że za 200 tys. to i działka, i ogrodzenie, i umeblowanie.....jeżeli zapomnimy o stereotypach, to pewnie się da. *działka maleńka w najtańszej części kraju, domek wielkości średniego mieszkania w bloku, dwa krany i koza - wystarczy.*


no tak... wystarczy... jak już są dwa krany i koza to jest ok...

----------


## fenix2

> tak, ale np. Sławek napisał że "..nawet w najniższym standardzie jakieś ogrodzenie i utwardzenie dojazdu jest konieczne" 
> zapewne jest przydatne, ale nie konieczne, aby zamieszkać za 200 tys.
> skoro gdzieś na świecie ludzie żyją bez ogrodzeń, to znaczy, że nie jest to konieczne. wbrew pozorom przestępczość u nas wcale nie jest tak wielka, a na sikających żuli wystarczy tani gęsty żywopłot.


No właśnie trzeba ustalić co jest konieczna a co nie, co jest podstawową potrzebą a co już zachcianką czy luksusem. Równie dobrze mogę podać przykład że gdzieś na świecie ludzie żyją w lepiankach nie mają bieżącej wody i łazienek. Czyli idąc twoim tokiem rozumowania nie jest to konieczne. Przecież wystarczy postawić za domem wychodek po co ładować niebotyczne kwoty w łazienkę? Zresztą nie trzeba podawać przykładów z krajów 3 świata. Na wsiach w Polsce widuje się jeszcze domy które nie mają bieżącej wody.

----------


## luntrusk

Filozofujecie.... Bardzo dużym sukcesem jest wybudowanie domu za ok 200 tyś zł - ale nie licząc działki, ogrodzenia, zagospodarowania terenu, kosztu projektu.

----------


## Sławek...

> Filozofujecie.... Bardzo dużym sukcesem jest wybudowanie domu za ok 200 tyś zł - ale nie licząc działki, ogrodzenia, zagospodarowania terenu, kosztu projektu.


dobra - działkę można pominąć w rozważaniach bo ktoś może ją mieć w spadku, innemu kawałek ziemi odstąpi teściowa (ciekawe czy to jest w ogóle możliwe  :wink:  ), ale zagospodarowanie terenu, ogrodzenie, projekty czy inne koszty to są koszty które trzeba ponieść żeby zamieszkać (jak ktoś chce to może się nie grodzić, ale rozglądając się wokół śmiało mogę rzucić tezę, że 99% działek jest ogrodzona). Jeżeli nie wydasz tych pieniędzy od razu to wydasz później, ale w końcu wydasz.
jakimś wyznacznikiem powinny być moim zdaniem wszystkie wydatki a nie tylko wydatki na cegłę, cement i blacho-dachówkę oraz dwa krany i kozę  :wink:

----------


## dr_au

*sławek* – tylko że jak doliczymy  takie rzeczy, to się nam zacznie porównywanie jabłek z gruszkami. Bo koszt ogrodzenia zależy od działki (duża, mała, ogrodzona przez sąsiadów, w polu, lesie itp.). Również koszt podjazdu etc zależy od okoliczności, warunków gruntowych, otoczenia działki, nachylenia itp. - czasami wystarczy wysypać trochę żwiru, czasami bez kostki lub betonu się nie obejdzie. Inaczej zagospodarujesz 6a w mieście, inaczej 20 a w szczerym polu. Słowem wartość poznawcza dyskusji w tym zakresie będzie raczej niewielka.

----------


## EZS

no to może ustalmy wersję budżetową  :smile:  W domu to, co jest konieczne do odbioru (przynajmniej teoretycznie) czyli ogrzewanie, woda z odpływem  i działające sanitariaty, kuchnia z jakimś czymś do gotowania (u mnie był gaz czyli musiała być płyta gazowa, przy prądzie wystarczy pewnie kuchenka elektryczna)  i wszystkie barierki na schodach. te rzeczy wymieniła mi pani, która przyszła odebrać mój dom.  Jeżeli dom jest zaopatrzony w wymienione, to wolno się wprowadzić. No, jeszcze ma być teren wokół uporządkowany. A  farby na ścianach, panele czy gresy na podłodze i szafki w kuchni to już ponad minimum. Można to sobie powoli robić mieszkając i może to trwać dowolnie długo  :wink:

----------


## Sławek...

> Słowem wartość poznawcza dyskusji w tym zakresie będzie raczej niewielka.


od kilku lat jestem na tym forum i niestety tutaj wartość poznawcza dyskusji w każdym zakresie jest raczej niewielka  :wink: 

moim zdaniem nie da się porównać nieporównywalnego a każdy dom jest inny, jednak i tak pojawiają się wątki takie jak ten, które sprowadzają się do porównań
to co jeden nazwie domem dla drugiego będzie szopą a dla trzeciego rezydencją....

----------


## DEZET

Tyle "wojny" o ogrodzenie. Mnie nie zależało na wypasionym ogrodzeniu. Zrobiłem częściowo z siatki leśnej i zwykłej- h=1,25m. Słupki kwadratowe z hurtowni stali, bo tańsze i mocniejsze niż kupione w markecie. Konieczne było ich pomalowanie i dospawanie nakrętek do trzymania drutu nośnego, zatyczka-80gr. 
Bramę przesuwną zespawam sam- elementy z ww hurtowni- koszt całkowity wyjdzie ok.1k. Furtkę mam zrobioną. Wyjdzie tanie, ale nie najgorsze. 
Jak się chce oszczędzić to trzeba zakasać rękawy - innej rady nie ma. 
Na wsi ogrodzenie jest konieczne, choćby ze względu na biegające luzem po posesjach psy, złodzieja nie odstraszy żaden płot.

----------


## Elfir

> innemu kawałek ziemi odstąpi teściowa (ciekawe czy to jest w ogóle możliwe  ),


Hmm.. ja buduję na działce od teściowej  :smile: 




> ale rozglądając się wokół śmiało mogę rzucić tezę, że 99% działek jest ogrodzona).


Pięciu moich ostatnich klientów mieszkało w domu od kilku miesięcy do ponad roku bez ogrodzenia. 
Podam pierwszego, który przyznał się na forum, że robiłam mu projekt - Spirea  :big grin: 
U niej ogrodzenia na froncie nie będzie nadal. Ogrodzenie w głębi jest głównie z powodu groźby wtargnięcia zwierząt.

----------


## Xerses

> Xerses ale my poddasze już mamy ocieplone, z k-g, instalacjami tynkami. Mówiąc skończyć poddasze mialam na myśli  wygipsowanie,  zamontowanie drzwi, malowanie i jakieś podłogi (panele) Z momi możliwościami 10 tys spokojnie wystarczy i jeszcze łazienkę za to zrobię  Jak pisałam ogrodzenie też już mamy! I nawet trochę thujek i kawałek sadu  Na elewację liczę jakieś 10-15 tys.  więc jeszcze sporo na kostkę zostaję, oczywiście nie będzie to 300 m ale powiedzmy 70-100 m kupując kostkę po 30 zł mamy 3tys plus drugie tyle na krawężniki cement itp, położymy oczywiście sami. I jakby nie liczyć w 200tys się zamkniemy z ogrodzeniem, kostką, tanimi meblami i sprzętami!


Oki nie polemizuje - ale istotny jest jeden temat - co montujesz w tych 10 tysiącach że wstawisz drzwi zrobisz panele, gipsowanie, malowanie, i jeszcze łazienke zrobisz? bo jak dla mnie albo jesteś cudotwórcą albo jedziesz na maksymalnej taniźnie  - i już za 2-3 lata bedzie remont. Nie oszukujmy sie.
Nie sprawdzałem Twojego projektu ani nie czytałem dziennika ale tak na skróty - np u mnie na poddaszu mam 6 drzwi - wstawiałem dębowe x 1300 zł netto......... a gdzie reszta....? Lazienka w tej kwocie? płytki, wyposażenie, robota..... kurde ja dom też niedawno skończyłem i  realia znam  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Wiedziałam,że kostkę będziecie kłaść sami bo kto jak nie Wy i wczasy będą


Hehe nie ma to jak specjalizacja od wszystkiego. Nie to żebym się czepiał - ale nie wszyscy się na takie budowanie zdecyduja z wiadomych powodów. :no:

----------


## Xerses

> Założenia Kwitko są bardzo realneKostkę można kopic po 30zł plus krawężniki ,podbudowa 20zl trzeba doliczyć do m2.Nie wiem czy planuje zlecić ułożenie ,czy zrobią to samiJeśli chodzi o elewację to tynk mineralny koszt 500 zł i dwukrotne malowanie farbą silikonową 1000 zl plus robocizna 2000zł za położenie tynku,pomalowac na pewno można samemuZ 200tys.zostanie jej jeszcze na super wakacje


Nie chce mi sie ale storpeduje te założenia. Robocizna --> 2 000 zł aby ta suma się sprawdziła maksymalnie metraż do zrobienia to 130 m2 elewacji - nie znalazłem frajera który chciał taniej niż 15 zł m2 robić elewacje. W kwestii robienia tego samemu...... jaką dasz gwarancje na to że zrobisz dobrze? Ile to wytrzyma? Pomalować samemu........ tak trzeba mieć rusztowanie, czas i ubezpieczenie na życie. Partyzantka? Sorki nie przy budowie domu.

----------


## Elfir

rozbawiłeś mnie tym ubezpieczeniem  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Łazienka taniej chyba się nie da .... Sanitariaty , armatura, brodzik z  plastikową kabiną lub z wanną to już mamy ponad 1200. Klej, fuga folia w płynie, silikon, farba 300zł. Jakaś oprawa na suficie i lustro ze światełkiem plus wentylator to 200 - 300zł? Drzwi do łazienki z najtańszą okleiną 300-400zł. Zostały płytki do kupienia. Ile wpisać? 500? Razem minimum 2700 za materiały z najniższej półki. Uważam że 10 tysięcy na całe poddasze to może pochłonąć sama stolarka i oświetlenie. Ale też przy bardzo małej powierzchni i ascetycznym wykończeniu da się to wykonać.

----------


## Zielony ogród

mam 10 tysięcy. nie stać mnie na mercedesa z salonu, 10-latka nie kupię bo stary, nietrwały, brzydki, źle wypadnę przed sąsiadami, bo 99% ludzi ma nowe samochody. jakie mam wyjście? na wsi na piechotę, w mieście tramwajami?

nie stać mnie na drzwi dębowe ja Xersesa. nie mam szmat w drzwiach, mam drzwi z mdf-u i wciąż jeszcze żyję.....drzwi też się maja dobrze. a po mnie to choćby i potop.

Sławek, no dobra, ja mam trzy a nie dwa krany (kuchnia, umywalka i prysznic) i kominek zamiast kozy i jestem naprawdę zadowolona. czasami żałuję, że mam kominek a nie kozę. koza ma swoje uroki.
wiadomo, że chałupki za 200 tys. nie wybuduje ktoś kogo kusi duża zdolność kredytowa i który siedzi na wątkach typu "jaki piec najlepszy", "jakie drewno jest najbardziej egzotyczne z egzotycznych", "która dachówka przetrwa 150 lat" albo "co by tu jeszcze zamontować żeby zaoszczędzić kolejne 2% na ogrzewaniu", "gdzie by tu jeszcze wcisnąć gniazdo odkurzacza centralnego" i "czy produkują już okna pięcioszybowe"

----------


## EZS

> na poddaszu mam 6 drzwi - wstawiałem dębowe x 1300 zł netto......... a gdzie reszta....? Lazienka w tej kwocie? płytki, wyposażenie, robota..... kurde ja dom też niedawno skończyłem i  realia znam


rozbawiłeś mnie. Myślisz strasznie stereotypowo.
Drzwi dębowe po 1300 na poddasze bym wstawiła, jakbym już całkowicie nie wiedziała, co z kasą zrobić. A tak wstawiłam, bardzo ładne zresztą, po 150 z marketu (z promocji) i mogę cię zapewnić, że funkcję spełniają tak samo, wygląd mają i nie rozpadły się po 6 latach mieszkania. Ba, nawet niespecjalnie widać, że nie są drewniane a poza tym na górę wchodzą tylko domownicy a ci i tak wiedzą  :smile: 
Płytek w łazience mam może 2m2 na dole i 3m2 na górze. Nie z oszczędności, lecz z wyboru, nie cierpię płytek. Na górze mam głównie korek (hmm też nie tani, ale to taka fanaberia) a na dole mam dobrą farbę na ścianach. Sama malowałam. Jakby tak policzyć moją łazienkę na dole to koszty obejmują z 5m gresu po 30 zł, 2m płytek po 120, farbę wc bardzo dobre ale ustrzelone na wyprzedaży za 300 (i działa od 6 lat), kran za 200 i umywalka za 100. Z robocizną 1500 zł. Do tego kabina za 5tyś, ale to fanaberia, można znacznie taniej. Niech będzie 1000 i szlus  :smile:  Razem max 3000.

----------


## Zielony ogród

w ogóle płytki w łazience to taki kolejny stereotyp - ja osobiście żałuję, że je mam na całości. przepiękne są łazienki malowane, a farby są teraz świetnej jakości, no i nie trzeba całe życie patrzeć na to samo - jedno popołudnie i kolor zmieniony. 





gustowna zasłonka prysznicowa tez często wygląda lepiej niż trudna do utrzymania w czystości wątpliwej urody pospolita kabina







ludzie, trochę kreatywności, a nie tylko robić wszystko tak jak wszyscy za takie pieniądze jak wszyscy

----------


## CodeSnipper

U nas będzie bez brodzika - kabina albo zasłonka wydzielonym płytkami kącie. Szwagier z Norwegi patent przywiózł i bardzo się nam spodobał.

----------


## Zielony ogród

ja żałuję, że jak budowałam to jeszcze niewiele wiedziałam i poszłam w kilka stereotypów. im człowiek starszy, tym bardziej ma gdzieś stereotypy i tym mniej go obchodzi cudza opinia, że "tak się przecież robi".

----------


## luntrusk

Wszystko się da - tylko ten co pisze, że się nie da to jeszcze nie wpadł na to jak to zrobić  :wink: . 10 tyś to bardzo duża kwota... Wystarczy, że dom ma na poddaszu małą łazienkę i tylko dwa pokoje - nawet duże pokoje  :smile: . Ilość drzwi: 3. Ktoś napisał, że ma chyba 6 drzwi na poddaszu... Nie każdy tyle ma... - ja tylu nie mam. Mała łazienka to mały wydatek. Nie potrzeba wanny w łazience - my mamy same prysznice. Te 500 płytek wydaje mi się za dużo na małą łazienkę. U mnie zejdzie, licząc tak na szybko, ok 380 płytek. A moja łazienka mogłaby być jeszcze mniejsza niż jest ale mam w niej też zrobioną "małą pralnię i suszarnię". Im mniej pokoi tym mniej lamp, łóżek i szaf. My w pokojach będziemy mieli panele - zapłacimy za nie "grosze". I sami będziemy oczywiście kłaść  :smile: . Ogólnie całe wykończenie domu będziemy robić sami  :smile: . Tylko do kładzenia płytek kogoś weźmiemy i tylko dlatego, że ze mnie straszna pedantka - zauważam milimetry i irytują mnie duże fugi w łazience... Ogólnie nie widziałam jeszcze żadnej  łazienki tak dopracowanej jak u swoich rodziców  :big grin:  Ale im średniej wielkości łazienkę dwie osoby robiły przez bite dwa miesiące z małymi przerwami na święta... Ale fug u moich rodziców prawie nie widać  :big grin:  Ale i płytki można samemu kłaść. My weźmiemy do budowy tylko 1 murarza, kaflarza, stolarza i dekarza. I żaden z nich nie będzie pracował sam tylko z nami  :smile:  I bierzemy ich tylko dlatego, że nie wyobrażam sobie wybudowanego domu co do cm  :big grin:

----------


## Ana.

> Nie chce mi sie ale storpeduje te założenia. Robocizna --> 2 000 zł aby ta suma się sprawdziła maksymalnie metraż do zrobienia to 130 m2 elewacji - nie znalazłem frajera który chciał taniej niż 15 zł m2 robić elewacje. W kwestii robienia tego samemu...... jaką dasz gwarancje na to że zrobisz dobrze? Ile to wytrzyma? Pomalować samemu........ tak trzeba mieć rusztowanie, czas i ubezpieczenie na życie. Partyzantka? Sorki nie przy budowie domu.


Storpedować można wszystkie założenia  :wink: Odnosząc się jednak do Twojej wypowiedzi,uważam ,że w tym wątku rozmawiamy o budowie domu do 200tys.i czy jest sens o takim domku marzyc :cool: To co ja napisałam jest jak najbardziej prawdziwe :yes: Elewacja małego domku nie powinna wynosić więcej niż 130m ,fachowca za 15zł też znajdę  :yes: A malowanie ,fakt nie pomyślałam o rusztowaniu ,u mnie problemu nie będzie bo mam parterowy :wiggle: i ubezpieczenie na życie nie będzie zasadne :no: jJakość tak zrobionej elewacji będzie super i na pewno lepsza od gotowego tynku silikonowego czy silikatowego :yes: Polecam wszystkim samorobom ,na zlecenie jest to rzadko stosowane :bash: Pozdrawiam :bye:

----------


## Ana.

> ja żałuję, że jak budowałam to jeszcze niewiele wiedziałam i poszłam w kilka stereotypów. im człowiek starszy, tym bardziej ma gdzieś stereotypy i tym mniej go obchodzi cudza opinia, że "tak się przecież robi".


O jakich konkretnie stereotypach myślisz ,może ich uniknę bo ja tęż z tych starszych  :tongue:  :a opiniami ludzi dawno przestałam się przejmować :no:

----------


## Sławek...

> Sławek, no dobra, ja mam trzy a nie dwa krany (kuchnia, umywalka i prysznic) i kominek zamiast kozy


czyli jednak rozpusta  :wink: 



> wiadomo, że chałupki za 200 tys. nie wybuduje ktoś kogo kusi duża zdolność kredytowa i który siedzi na wątkach typu "jaki piec najlepszy", "jakie drewno jest najbardziej egzotyczne z egzotycznych", "która dachówka przetrwa 150 lat" albo "co by tu jeszcze zamontować żeby zaoszczędzić kolejne 2% na ogrzewaniu", "gdzie by tu jeszcze wcisnąć gniazdo odkurzacza centralnego" i "czy produkują już okna pięcioszybowe"


produkują już 4 szybowe  :wink:  o pięcio nie słyszałem
oczywiście masz rację, da się własnymi rękoma tylko robocizna (nawet własna) to też koszt - zwracałem już na to uwagę - budując swój dom nie pracujesz w tym czasie zarobkowo więc tracisz pieniądze (no chyba, że budujesz po pracy, ale to znowu zajmie dużo czasu)

----------


## luntrusk

My będziemy budować sami w czasie urlopu i w weekendy. I po pracy - ale wtedy tylko to co możemy zrobić w dwójkę. I w tym czasie pracować zawodowo na swój dom. Będzie ciężko ale damy radę bo dom będzie budowany w 3-4 lat.

----------


## Ana.

> czyli jednak rozpusta 
> 
> produkują już 4 szybowe  o pięcio nie słyszałem
> oczywiście masz rację, da się własnymi rękoma tylko robocizna (nawet własna) to też koszt - zwracałem już na to uwagę - budując swój dom nie pracujesz w tym czasie zarobkowo więc tracisz pieniądze (no chyba, że budujesz po pracy, ale to znowu zajmie dużo czasu)


Z tym urlopem to prawda,jest tylko 30 dni z sobotami :bash: ale w tym czasie mój M zrobił stan zero i żelbetowy strop :yes:  koszt pomocników 1000zł,fakt ze 4kg mu ubyło :eek: ale spoooro kasy w kieszeni :wiggle:

----------


## Sławek...

> My będziemy budować sami w czasie urlopu i w weekendy. I po pracy - ale wtedy tylko to co możemy zrobić w dwójkę. I w tym czasie pracować zawodowo na swój dom. *Będzie ciężko ale damy radę bo dom będzie budowany w 3-4 lat.*





> Z tym urlopem to prawda,*jest tylko 30 dni z sobotami*


no i to są bardzo duże minusy tego rozwiązania...
jak tu porównać co lepsze:
-budowa w 1,5 roku za powiedzmy 300 tys
-budowa 3-4 lata (bez wczasów, i weekendów) za 200 tys
jeżeli 3-4 lata to do kosztów trzeba doliczyć odsetki od kredytu za okres 1,5 - 2,5 roku (jeżeli ktoś porwie się na taką budowę z kredytu), koszt wynajmu mieszkania przez dodatkowe 1,5 - 3 lata (jeżeli ktoś teraz mieszka w wynajmowanym), koszt chociażby abonamentu za prąd  budowlany za dodatkowe 1,5 - 3 lata, realny spadek wartości nabywczej pieniądza przez okres 1,5 - 3 lata, koszt poprawek ewentualnych popełnionych błędów podczas samodzielnego budowania
pewnie jakby się głębiej zastanowić to takich kosztów można jeszcze wiele znaleźć

po podliczeniu wszystkich kosztów może okazać się, że budowa wcale nie była taka tania nawet zakładając, że na materiały poszło 200 tys

----------


## Sławek...

ja nie chcę nikogo zniechęcać do podjęcia próby samodzielnego wybudowania domu za 200 tys, chcę zwrócić uwagę na pewne aspekty w większości pomijane i przestrzec przed hura-optymizmem
każdy powinien podejść do budowy REALNIE i przyjmować realne założenia a nie te max optymistyczne (po to żeby w pewnym momencie ta wymarzona budowa nie stała się przekleństwem i totalną porażką)

----------


## Elfir

Sławek - ja buduję ekipami a też nigdzie na wakacje w okresie budowy nie jeździłam, bo trzeba było dodatkowo zarabiać na wynagrodzenia tych fachowców  :smile: 
Okres budowy od 10.09.2010 do 10.11.2013 - 3 lata, z bankiem, kredytem i fachowcami.  Nie zawsze da się zbudować w 1,5 roku, nawet jak teoretycznie powinny być pieniądze (teoretycznie, bo bank chyba celowo odmawiał nam wyplat transz zawalając nam terminy)

----------


## Zielony ogród

> czyli jednak rozpusta 
> 
> produkują już 4 szybowe  o pięcio nie słyszałem
> oczywiście masz rację, da się własnymi rękoma tylko robocizna (nawet własna) to też koszt - zwracałem już na to uwagę - budując swój dom nie pracujesz w tym czasie zarobkowo więc tracisz pieniądze (no chyba, że budujesz po pracy, ale to znowu zajmie dużo czasu)


akurat ja w moim domku palcem nie tknęłam, robocizna wyszła jakieś 50 tys. w zaokrągleniu na oko. dom musi bardzo prosty, żeby robocizna była tania. dla majstrów nasz dom to była zabawa - kilka prostych ścian i podwieszony sufit plus dwuspadowy daszek. kilka rzeczy braliśmy z montażem w cenie, żeby nie komplikować - wszystkie drzwi, okna, kominek.

Ana - stereotypy wg mnie: 
-że muszą być płytki w łazience
-że salon musi duży - w salonie się tylko siedzi na kanapach i kupa miejsca na środku jest bez sensu
-żeby dobre drogie baterie kupować - moja pod prysznicem za 1000 zł mnie ostro wkurza i teraz szkoda mi jej wymienić, a ta w kuchni za 39,90 była całkiem okej, po 4 latach wymieniłam na nową i tez jest ok, wymiana baterii trwa 10 minut.
-że kominek musi być obudowany kamieniem - nie musi!!!! teraz nie mogę sobie wprowadzać zmian, bo kamienia nie wywalę.
-że w salonie musi być duże okno tarasowe - nie musi, w ogóle z niego korzystamy, chodzimy tylko ciągle tym najbliższym kuchni, z jadalni. teraz zrobiłabym okno tarasowe i taras przy kuchni, a w salonie zwykłe okna, przy parterówce wystarczą tanie fixy. w ogóle kosztowny taras przy ścianie domu to też jakieś nieporozumienie, bo o wiele przyjemniej siedzi się w głębi ogrodu, a przy domu wystarczy ławeczka na podsypce żwirowej. no zadaszony taras to jest jakaś wygoda, ale wcale nie konieczność, fajne rozwiązanie to o wiele tańsza altana w ogrodzie
-że muszą być żyrandole na środku (już jeden zlikwidowałam)
-że musza być schody do domu - wolałabym wejście zupełnie na poziomie gruntu, niżej posadowić dom. mniejsze koszty, wygodniej.

----------


## Ana.

> no i to są bardzo duże minusy tego rozwiązania...
> jak tu porównać co lepsze:
> -budowa w 1,5 roku za powiedzmy 300 tys
> -budowa 3-4 lata (bez wczasów, i weekendów) za 200 tys
> jeżeli 3-4 lata to do kosztów trzeba doliczyć odsetki od kredytu za okres 1,5 - 2,5 roku (jeżeli ktoś porwie się na taką budowę z kredytu), koszt wynajmu mieszkania przez dodatkowe 1,5 - 3 lata (jeżeli ktoś teraz mieszka w wynajmowanym), koszt chociażby abonamentu za prąd  budowlany za dodatkowe 1,5 - 3 lata, realny spadek wartości nabywczej pieniądza przez okres 1,5 - 3 lata, koszt poprawek ewentualnych popełnionych błędów podczas samodzielnego budowania
> pewnie jakby się głębiej zastanowić to takich kosztów można jeszcze wiele znaleźć
> 
> po podliczeniu wszystkich kosztów może okazać się, że budowa wcale nie była taka tania nawet zakładając, że na materiały poszło 200 tys


Ja nie mam zamiaru budować domu latami ,latem mam zamiar mieszkać i cieszyć się urokami przyrody :yes: Urlop męża będzie wykorzystany na budowę jeszcze w przyszłym roku :yes: Postara się zrobic elewację podbitkę schody z przodu, taras malowanie wewnątrz no  i fajnie by było miec ogrodzenie niskobudżetowe,ze względu na moją sunię,co bym nie musiała jej szukac po całej wsi :bash: Reszta prac ma być wykonana przez" fachoffców"bo urlop nie jest z gumy,oczywiście soboty też nie na kanapie :no: Może się uda zmieścić w 200tys :cool:

----------


## Elfir

> . w ogóle kosztowny taras przy ścianie domu to też jakieś nieporozumienie, bo o wiele przyjemniej siedzi się w głębi ogrodu, a przy domu wystarczy ławeczka na podsypce żwirowej. no zadaszony taras to jest jakaś wygoda, ale wcale nie konieczność, fajne rozwiązanie to o wiele tańsza altana w ogrodzie


Jak to napisałam w dziale "Zaprojektuj DOM DLA SIEBIE"  to wywołałam duże oburzenie - jak to? dom bez tarasu?  :smile: 
U mnie też taras nie będzie na wprost okna tarasowego.

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.archiblogia.pl/ekskluzywn...domu-w-alpach/
Mnie to wystarczy

----------


## Zielony ogród

> http://www.archiblogia.pl/ekskluzywn...domu-w-alpach/
> Mnie to wystarczy


no ja też w ostateczności poszłabym na coś takiego, ale pod warunkiem, że jest tam jeszcze wydrążona w skałach piwniczka, no bo gdzie węgiel trzymać. no i trochę ledów dołożyć i da się żyć.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Jak to napisałam w dziale "Zaprojektuj DOM DLA SIEBIE"  to wywołałam duże oburzenie - jak to? dom bez tarasu? 
> U mnie też taras nie będzie na wprost okna tarasowego.


w ogóle ludzie z miasta (z bloków) maja dużo wyobrażeń na temat życia w domu, bo chcąc nie chcąc patrzą pod katem "blokowym". Czyli - marzą o balkonach gdzie się tylko da (w bloku to luksus, na wsi nie używany), o wielkim wykafelkowanym tarasie pod ścianą - na wsi nikt nie siedzi na tych patelniach, każdy woli pod drzewkiem w ogrodzie, o garażu, bo nie ma gdzie zaparkować pod blokiem - na wsi komu by się chciało za każdym razem wrota otwierać, wjeżdżać i wyjeżdżać, samochód się stawia po prostu pod drzwiami, itp...

----------


## tereska77

My wydalismy do tej pory okolo 250tys, max 260, nie policzylam jeszcze wszystkiego. SSZ, wszystkie instalacje, tynki, posadzki, ocieplenie bez koloru. Projekt Muratora c126b.
Wydaje mi sie, ze nie jest to duzo, biorac pod uwage to, ze nic nie zrobilismy sami. Gdyby odliczyc chociaz polowe kosztow robocizny, o polowe tansze okna, brak oc i wm, tanszy styropian na ocieplenie, to wyszlo by pewnie jakies 180tys. No ale moge tak sobie "gdybac", bo nie wyobrazam sobie, ze mialabym sama z mezem "lepic" ta nasza chalupke :wink:  Zdolnosci brak, a i pewnie rozwod murowany :big lol: 
Moglam tez oczywiscie wybrac tanszy w budowie dom, ale chyba nie o to chodzi. Chcialam ten konkretny dom.
Patrzac nawet na swoje koszty, wiem, ze mozna spokojnie zbudowac dom za 200tys. Maly, prosty domek da sie.
Ja bym nie zbudowala :wink:

----------


## tereska77

> w ogóle ludzie z miasta (z bloków) maja dużo wyobrażeń na temat życia w domu, bo chcąc nie chcąc patrzą pod katem "blokowym". Czyli - marzą o balkonach gdzie się tylko da (w bloku to luksus, na wsi nie używany), o wielkim wykafelkowanym tarasie pod ścianą - na wsi nikt nie siedzi na tych patelniach, każdy woli pod drzewkiem w ogrodzie, o garażu, bo nie ma gdzie zaparkować pod blokiem - na wsi komu by się chciało za każdym razem wrota otwierać, wjeżdżać i wyjeżdżać, samochód się stawia po prostu pod drzwiami, itp...


Nie zgodze sie z Toba, bo ja przez ponad 20 lat mieszkalam na wsi, potem w bloku, teraz mieszkam w lesie :big lol:  Buduje na wsi i chcialam miec koniecznie taras :yes:  Duzy, zadaszony taras. Garaz latem pewnie nie bedzie wykorzystywany, bo nie bedzie sie chcialo wjezdzac, ale zima w duze mrozy na pewno bede chowac samochod do garazu. Jedynie schodow nie chcialam miec, bo najpierw mieszkalam w "pietrowce", a potem na 4 pietrze :tongue:

----------


## luntrusk

Sławek... My z mężem będziemy się budować tylko za gotówkę więc strat na kredycie nie będzie... Wynajmujemy obecnie mieszkanie. Za które we Wrocławiu płacimy 1 tyś zł ze wszystkim. Mieszkamy jedną ulicę od naszej działki. Mamy osobne mieszkanie w domku z ogródkiem. Cisza, spokój, świetni ludzie, którzy nam to mieszkanko wynajmują. Zero jakichkolwiek dopłat. Korzystamy ze wszystkiego: garażu, ogrodu. I mamy bardzo blisko do swojej działki. 
Nawet własne mieszkanie będzie kosztowało podobnie lub więcej. A kupione w całości lub większości na kredyt - bez komentarza...

Jak ktoś budowę traktuje jak zło konieczne to rzeczywiście będzie pisał, że budowanie samemu domu jest kłopotem. Znam takich co mówią, że chodzenie do szkoły to kłopot, potem chodzenie do pracy to tez kłopot, itd.... Ci co budują samemu są innym typem człowieka niż Ty Sławek. To ludzie, którzy potrafią sami decydować co, gdzie i jak robią. I nie liczą się ze zdaniem innych. Bo gdyby się liczyli robiliby jak inni... 

Dla jednych 4 lata to dużo. Dla nas z mężem nie. Ale my mamy inną mentalność. Dla mnie dom/mieszkanie na kredyt to nic innego jak droższa opcja wynajmu. 

Sławek Ty mi się wydaje, że tego optymizmu masz aż za dużo skoro uważasz, że budowa z kredytem jest najlepszą opcją. Jest najłatwiejszą opcją dlatego tyle ludzi się na nią decyduje. Jest też wbrew pozorom największym ryzykiem jeśli nie masz żadnego sponsora, który za ciebie będzie płacił raty lub nie masz majątku rodziców, babci, którym możesz zaryzykować. Ale to wciąż bardzo duże ryzyko - każdy finansista "z prawdziwego zdarzenia" jak i biznesmen to wie.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Nie zgodze sie z Toba, bo ja przez ponad 20 lat mieszkalam na wsi, potem w bloku, teraz mieszkam w lesie Buduje na wsi i chcialam miec koniecznie taras Duzy, zadaszony taras. Garaz latem pewnie nie bedzie wykorzystywany, bo nie bedzie sie chcialo wjezdzac, ale zima w duze mrozy na pewno bede chowac samochod do garazu. Jedynie schodow nie chcialam miec, bo najpierw mieszkalam w "pietrowce", a potem na 4 pietrze


mój kolega robi kute balustrady, min. na balkony. mówi, że zawsze z ciekawości pyta: "a ile razy pan był na tym balkonie?" goście ze śmiechem odpowiadają: raz, dwa razy, wcale.....
zadaszony taras - no ja mam, ale wystarczyłaby zwykła drewniana altana z alejką z domu, wówczas sam dom mógłby być sporo tańszy, bez tych potężnych słupów i podciągów, które przy szukaniu oszczędności całkiem sporo znaczą. nie siedzimy na tarasie latem, bo jest za gorąco. ulubione miejsce to huśtawka pod drzewami, każdy zabiera fotel z tarasu i maszeruje przystawić się do huśtawki, bo tam przyjemniej.
no i taras zadaszony przy domu ma dużą wadę - zaciemnia wnetrze domu.

----------


## luntrusk

Zgadzam się z wieloma aspektami. Choć to są już indywidualne upodobania każdego inwestora. Choć prawdą jest, że ludzie budują balkony a potem z nich nie korzystają, bo po co jak jest ogród? Ja nie będę miała żadnych balkonów. Zaro zadaszeń tarasu. Taras będzie na przekór wszystkim "znawcom tematu" maluteńki. Tylko na kwiaty. I malutki stolik. Moi znajomi pobudowali wysokie nadproża (nie wiem czy dobrze to nazywam), wpakowali bardzo dużą ilość betonu w taras i wyniesienie budynku ponad ziemię. Ja będę miała tylko dwa niskie stopnie do domu - robione indywidualnie, nie z betonu, w projekcie brak schodów. Nie mam też tarasu w projekcie. Dobuduję później. I jestem przekonana, że będzie u mnie całość lepiej wyglądać niż u nich za ciężkie pieniądze.

Ludzie buduje wielkie chałupy za ciężkie pieniądze a większość z tych domów mi się kompletnie nie podoba. Za to małe domki podobają mi się w większości. A otoczone zielenią są rajem  :big grin:

----------


## dr_au

Zielony ogród - z tym tarasem, to nie jest prosta sprawa. Swego czasu w domu na wsi miałem głęboki podcień mający być w założeniach wiatą, osłonięty z dwóch stron ścianami, z trzeciej - kratą po której coś tam sobie pięło się roślinnego. Było to rewelacyjne rozwiązanie, bo we wiacie jadło się śniadania i siedziało przy piwie od wczesnej wiosny do późnej jesieni. Osłonięcie od wiatru robiło swoje. Dlatego teraz chciałem mieć zadaszony i osłonięty taras. No i mam, ale ze względu na ograniczenia planistyczne jest to jeden z najdroższych elementów domu i m2 pewnie będzie kosztował tyle, co m2 salonu.

----------


## Xerses

> rozbawiłeś mnie tym ubezpieczeniem


No cóż roboty na wysokości -  może i śmieszne ale życiowe  :big tongue:

----------


## Xerses

> rozbawiłeś mnie. Myślisz strasznie stereotypowo.
> Drzwi dębowe po 1300 na poddasze bym wstawiła, jakbym już całkowicie nie wiedziała, co z kasą zrobić. A tak wstawiłam, bardzo ładne zresztą, po 150 z marketu (z promocji) i mogę cię zapewnić, że funkcję spełniają tak samo, wygląd mają i nie rozpadły się po 6 latach mieszkania. Ba, nawet niespecjalnie widać, że nie są drewniane a poza tym na górę wchodzą tylko domownicy a ci i tak wiedzą .


Czym się różnią drzwi na parterze do sypialni od drzwi do pokoju na poddaszu - nazwijmy od razu użytkowym? Widziałem teaki epo 150 zł z promocji - 6 lat - no gratuluje szczęcia - bo nie takie już miałem przed oczami z odklejoną okleina po 4 latach......... a z tym wyglądem no....  ale cóż  :smile:  Zapewniam Cię że to nie to samo.

----------


## Xerses

> ja nie chcę nikogo zniechęcać do podjęcia próby samodzielnego wybudowania domu za 200 tys, chcę zwrócić uwagę na pewne aspekty w większości pomijane i przestrzec przed hura-optymizmem
> każdy powinien podejść do budowy REALNIE i przyjmować realne założenia a nie te max optymistyczne (po to żeby w pewnym momencie ta wymarzona budowa nie stała się przekleństwem i totalną porażką)


Ło matko z ust mi to wyjąłeś  :smile:  ! Nareszcie głos rozsądku. Poza tym jeszcze jedna kwestia. Zrobić samemu można wszystko - pytanie czy zostanie to zrobione dobrze (i nie chodzi mi tu o opinie inwestora-wykonawcy) ....  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

też mam tanie marketowe drzwi w mieszkaniu. 10 lat i dają radę, nic się nie odkleja.

----------


## Bracianka

Moim zdaniem, to czy ktoś ma drzwi za 300zł czy za 1100zł, to jest mało ważne. Ważne, żeby były dobrze wykonane. Dla mnie cena nie jest tu żadnym wyznacznikiem. Widziałam już drzwi za 5000zł, z których z jednej strony złaził lakier, a z drugiej były zacieki. 

Co do tarasu, ze wsi jestem, i muszę mieć taras  :wink:  Przy domu, i zadaszony. No i będę miała (w zasadzie już mam, bo już jest wylany). Już pisałam w wątku o tarasach, podobnie jak Elfir, ale miałam odmienne od niej zdanie. Choć mój Mężu zgadza się, że kostka też byłaby ok, no cóż, teraz to już po ptakach  :wink:  Za ta nie zgadzam się z twierdzeniem, że lany taras jest nie wiadomo jak drogi, choć do tego wątku rzeczywiście może nie bardzo pasować.

Sześć par drzwi na poddaszu to sporo, ja planuję mieć cztery i też mi się dużo to wydaje, choć jak dobrze pójdzie to zapłacę za nie ok. 2 500zł. Drzwi zewnętrzne dziś załatwione za 1 300zł to własnego lakierowania (mąż potrafi, mąż zrobi  :wink:  ). 

No decyzja zapadła, hydraulikę zrobimy sami, gość za zrobienie podłogówki na całości zaśpiewał nam prawie 10 tysięcy, drugie tyle, co materiały... No to się będziemy przez zimę dokształcać  :wink: 

A ja cały czas kibicuję znajomym, którzy moim zdaniem w 200 000 się wyrobią. Jedni myślę, że za całość, ale bez kredytu, drudzy do zamieszkania na parterze i poddasze do dalszego wykończenia z kredytem.

Elfir, muszę to napisać:
1. masz boskiego klocka!!!,
2. jeszcze bardziej boskie i zabójcze masz czerwone drzwi, kocham je i nie mam odwagi na takie,
3. i masz piękne płytki drewnopodobne  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

betonowe lane tarasy.....ech, to się już w tym kraju nie zmieni. problemy z wodą, z mrozem, z zamiataniem, z tłustymi plamami, potem jakieś kafelkowanie, balustrady, schody, donice, beton w cieniu nigdy nie wysycha i zielenieje, a w słońcu razi w oczy....początek serii wydatków. zresztą dyskusja nie jest o tym co lepsze, tylko czy się da bez tego, żeby było taniej. jak ktoś musi mieć beton pod nogami i dach nad głowa w "ogrodzie", no to musi trochę kasy wydać.

dr au, ładne tarasy są bardzo drogie, wiadomo, i ktoś musi potrafić je zaprojektować, zazwyczaj niestety są to betonowe sceny wypłytkowane gresem.

xerses, dla mnie drzwi za 300 zł czy za 1300 zł to jeden diabeł, bo naprawdę eleganckie drzwi kosztują kilka tysięcy zł i tam dopiero widać różnicę. nigdy mnie na takie nie będzie stać, ten przedział 300-1300 to tak naprawdę jedna półka dla ludu i trudno szaremu człowiekowi na wyższą wskoczyć, więc po co się wysilać.

----------


## Elfir

> Elfir, muszę to napisać:
> 1. masz boskiego klocka!!!,
> 2. jeszcze bardziej boskie i zabójcze masz czerwone drzwi, kocham je i nie mam odwagi na takie,
> 3. i masz piękne płytki drewnopodobne


bardzo dziękuję  :smile: 
Ale niestety klocek załapuje się w rejony 250-300tyś (zależnie co uznamy za skończony etap budowania)

----------


## Bracianka

> betonowe lane tarasy.....ech, to się już w tym kraju nie zmieni. problemy z wodą, z mrozem, z zamiataniem, z tłustymi plamami, potem jakieś kafelkowanie, balustrady, schody, donice, beton w cieniu nigdy nie wysycha i zielenieje, a w słońcu razi w oczy....początek serii wydatków. zresztą dyskusja nie jest o tym co lepsze, tylko czy się da bez tego, żeby było taniej. jak ktoś musi mieć beton pod nogami i dach nad głowa w "ogrodzie", no to musi trochę kasy wydać.
> 
> dr au, ładne tarasy są bardzo drogie, wiadomo, i ktoś musi potrafić je zaprojektować, zazwyczaj niestety są to betonowe sceny wypłytkowane gresem


Wymyślanie, to tarasu z drewna czy z płytek zamieść nie trzeba? Drewno trzeba częściej konserwować, tłuste plamy bardziej widać na porowatej kostce, niż na gładkich płytach. Poza tym co ma mi zielenieć, jak jednak taras będę miała wykończony tymi "FE" gresowymi płytami na tym strasznym betonie? Z mojego punktu widzenia zamiatanie i przemycie co jakiś czas tarasu nie jest wydatkiem, tylko właśnie wygodą: nie trzeba być szczególnie starannym i ostrożnym, rach ciach i po bólu. No cóż, będę musiała żyć z faktem, że nie przystaję do Twojej wizji "tego kraju". Mój taras ma się podobać przede wszystkim mnie  :wink:  Moim zdaniem koszty nie są straszne. Załóżmy osobny wątek nad wyższością jednego tarasu nad drugim, i tam się pokłóćmy  :wink:

----------


## Sławek...

> Ci co budują samemu są innym typem człowieka niż Ty Sławek. To ludzie, którzy potrafią sami decydować co, gdzie i jak robią. I nie liczą się ze zdaniem innych. Bo gdyby się liczyli robiliby jak inni...


a skąd Ty wiesz jakim ja jestem typem człowieka? znamy się? nie sądzę...
na podstawie czego wnioskujesz, że ja nie potrafię samodzielnie podejmować decyzji? albo że jestem podatny na wpływy ogółu? oj mocno byśsię zdziwiła jak byśmy się poznali... bardzo mocno...



> Sławek Ty mi się wydaje, że tego optymizmu masz aż za dużo skoro uważasz, że budowa z kredytem jest najlepszą opcją. .


nigdy tak nie twierdziłem, postaraj się czytać ze zrozumieniem i uważniej formułować wnioski  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

nie chodzi o wyższość i beton czy drewno (moim zdaniem płytki wszystkie oprócz kamiennych na wolnym powietrzu wyglądaja okropnie), tylko o koszty. to, że tarasy w Polsce są w większości okropne (łącznie z moim) to już inna sprawa. w ogóle napatrzyłam się ostatnio na architekturę, również ogrodową, na zachodzie i złapałam lekkiego doła, stąd może ta moja złośliwość (przepraszam, Bracianku, jeśli uraziłam, to nie jest personalnie). rozumiem, mamy brzydko i nic na to nie poradzimy, ale już mam nerwa, jeśli jeszcze to brzydkie jest drogie i niepraktyczne. w ogóle robienie na zewnątrz, gdzie pada, wieje i kurzy powierzchni, która trzeba zmywać mopem .... dobra, już nie marudzę, ale mieszkam w domku z tarasem od pięciu lat i po prostu dzielę się doświadczeniami własnymi, jak to na forum bywa. teraz, gdybym mogła cofnąć czas, użyłabym tylko starej cegły i żwiru, a przy większej ilości pieniędzy piaskowca i granitu, kropka. w końcu taras to nie ma być wykafelkowana sterylna rzeźnia, tylko klimatyczne miejsce odpoczynku z naturą w roli głównej.

a najgorsze to są te strome skarpy wokół wyniesionych tarasów - to dopiero jest problem, jak to sensownie umocnić i połączyć z ogrodem. i jak się przed widzami zasłonić.

----------


## luntrusk

Myślę, że tarasu nie wliczajmy do budowy domu za 200 tys  :smile: 

Mnie się Polskie tarasy też nie podobają bo są wielkie, najczęsciej z płytek, które pękają po którejś zimie... I co najgorsze ciężko sie taki taras wyburza gdy przestanie mi się podobać. U mnie bedzie taras maluteńki i drewniany by odpocząć po pracy w ogrodzie i sobie np zjeść coś na dworze. I tylko temu będzie służył  :wink:

----------


## EZS

Zielony Ogrodzie, rozumiem, ze uogólniasz  :smile:  Ja na ten przykład mam taras wyniesiony i betonowy... no, drzewem pokryty (jeszcze gorzej  :wink:  ) ale z przyczyn mocno praktycznych. W lato przed budową było oberwanie chmury. Zatkały się studzienki w ulicy, mamy nachylenie terenu, ulica jest wyżej. I ja z mężem siedzieliśmy w takiej kanciapce na taczki i patrzyliśmy, jak przez teren naszego przyszłego domu płynie RZEKA. Autentyczna i rwąca. Nasz taras spełnia więc rolę falochronu, choć przez 6 lat od tamtej pory takiej rzeki nie było, cieszę się, że go mamy  :big grin:  Nigdy nie wiadomo, co ludźmi kieruje...

----------


## EZS

> Czym się różnią drzwi na parterze do sypialni od drzwi do pokoju na poddaszu - nazwijmy od razu użytkowym? Widziałem teaki epo 150 zł z promocji - 6 lat - no gratuluje szczęcia - bo nie takie już miałem przed oczami z odklejoną okleina po 4 latach......... a z tym wyglądem no....  ale cóż  Zapewniam Cię że to nie to samo.


czym się różnią? Może tym, ze wszystkie trzy drzwi na parterze mam nietypowe i robione na zamówienie wg. mojego pomysłu?  .... A na piętrze mogę mieć rozwiązania typowe więc nie miałam wątpliwości, że będą tanie  :smile:  A jak się znudzą, to będą następne  :big grin:

----------


## tereska77

Ja mam tez betonowy taras :big grin: 
Nie wiem jeszcze, jak go wykonczymy, ale wg mnie plytki na tarasie i mozliwosc umycia ich mopem to raczej na plus.
Ja sobie np. na wszelki wypadek zrobilam w salonie gniazdo oc, zeby miec mozliwosc odkurzenia tarasu :big grin:

----------


## an-bud

> Wymyślanie, to tarasu z drewna czy z płytek zamieść nie trzeba? Drewno trzeba częściej konserwować, tłuste plamy bardziej widać na porowatej kostce, niż na gładkich płytach. Poza tym co ma mi zielenieć, jak jednak taras będę miała wykończony tymi "FE" gresowymi płytami na tym strasznym betonie? Z mojego punktu widzenia zamiatanie i przemycie co jakiś czas tarasu nie jest wydatkiem, tylko właśnie wygodą: nie trzeba być szczególnie starannym i ostrożnym, rach ciach i po bólu. No cóż, będę musiała żyć z faktem, że nie przystaję do Twojej wizji "tego kraju". Mój taras ma się podobać przede wszystkim mnie  Moim zdaniem koszty nie są straszne. Załóżmy osobny wątek nad wyższością jednego tarasu nad drugim, i tam się pokłóćmy


 :big grin:  tematów z tarasami jest od ......  np; http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C5%82y/page21

----------


## zeusrulez

> Wszystko się da - tylko ten co pisze, że się nie da to jeszcze nie wpadł na to jak to zrobić . 10 tyś to bardzo duża kwota... Wystarczy, że dom ma na poddaszu małą łazienkę i tylko dwa pokoje - nawet duże pokoje . Ilość drzwi: 3. Ktoś napisał, że ma chyba 6 drzwi na poddaszu... Nie każdy tyle ma... - ja tylu nie mam. Mała łazienka to mały wydatek. Nie potrzeba wanny w łazience - my mamy same prysznice. Te 500 płytek wydaje mi się za dużo na małą łazienkę. U mnie zejdzie, licząc tak na szybko, ok 380 płytek. A moja łazienka mogłaby być jeszcze mniejsza niż jest ale mam w niej też zrobioną "małą pralnię i suszarnię". Im mniej pokoi tym mniej lamp, łóżek i szaf. My w pokojach będziemy mieli panele - zapłacimy za nie "grosze". I sami będziemy oczywiście kłaść . Ogólnie całe wykończenie domu będziemy robić sami . Tylko do kładzenia płytek kogoś weźmiemy i tylko dlatego, że ze mnie straszna pedantka - zauważam milimetry i irytują mnie duże fugi w łazience... Ogólnie nie widziałam jeszcze żadnej  łazienki tak dopracowanej jak u swoich rodziców  Ale im średniej wielkości łazienkę dwie osoby robiły przez bite dwa miesiące z małymi przerwami na święta... Ale fug u moich rodziców prawie nie widać  Ale i płytki można samemu kłaść. My weźmiemy do budowy tylko 1 murarza, kaflarza, stolarza i dekarza. I żaden z nich nie będzie pracował sam tylko z nami  I bierzemy ich tylko dlatego, że nie wyobrażam sobie wybudowanego domu co do cm


Jak ktoś chce żeby nie było "widać fug" to kupić płytki rektyfikowane  :yes: 
I dla uświadomienia inwestorów, fugi są m.in. po to aby uciekać z krzywiznami płytek.
Nie da się zrobić 1mm fug na płytkach za 20 pln
To Ci glazurnicy to chyba na chleb nie zarobili . . . No chyba, że w między czasie ciągneli 4 inne łazienki  :wink:

----------


## pawko_

Luntrusk jeszcze mało wiesz. Nie chcę Cie zniechęcać, ale rzeczywistość może okazać się dla Ciebie badzo brutalna i tak optymistycznie z kwotą 10 tys. nie podchodzilbym do tematu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zielony Ogrodzie, rozumiem, ze uogólniasz  Ja na ten przykład mam taras wyniesiony i betonowy... no, drzewem pokryty (jeszcze gorzej  ) ale z przyczyn mocno praktycznych. W lato przed budową było oberwanie chmury. Zatkały się studzienki w ulicy, mamy nachylenie terenu, ulica jest wyżej. I ja z mężem siedzieliśmy w takiej kanciapce na taczki i patrzyliśmy, jak przez teren naszego przyszłego domu płynie RZEKA. Autentyczna i rwąca. Nasz taras spełnia więc rolę falochronu, choć przez 6 lat od tamtej pory takiej rzeki nie było, cieszę się, że go mamy  Nigdy nie wiadomo, co ludźmi kieruje...


tak, uogólniam, wiem :smile:  po prostu widzę tę straszną różnicę w wyglądzie domów i ogrodów u nas i na zachodzie i tak mi czasami przykro, bo lubię ładne otoczenie. jak się jedzie przez Polskę to jest po prostu brzydko, i nie mówię tu o biedzie, tylko o nowych domach, są drogie, potężne, brzydkie i nie do wyburzenia, bo solidne bardzo i bardzo widoczne, nijak nie wtapiają się w naturę. mówisz falochron - a co maja powiedzieć Holendrzy? oni wyżej od poziomu domu maja nie ulicę, a morze, a jakoś domki mają niskie i ogródki wchodzą im do domu przez okna. odkurzacz na tarasie - biedronki i pszczoły nie mają szans, a niech kot albo pies przebiegnie przez taki taras, albo sójki narobią śladów, jak u mnie....liście z drzew spadną, płatki kwiatów....poodkurzamy, zmyjemy Domestosem i będzie pięknie.

----------


## luntrusk

zeusrulez - fachowcy dzielą się na min dwie grupy. Pierwsza, która robi drogo i ma mało zleceń. Druga, która ma bardzo dużo zleceń i robi bardzo dobrze. Moi rodzice na nich czekali rok... Ale pan dorabia w ten sposób, ma już samodzielne dzieci i nie zależy mu tylko na kasie... Czeka się bardzo długo na niego ale jest świetny. Płytki u moich rodziców nie są najtańsze, u mnie też nie będą. Ale rodzice za całą robociznę na parterze - płytki w wiatrołapie, holu, łazience i kuchni zapłacili 4,5 tyś zł. A wszędzie kładli inne płytki i wszędzie mają dość duże powierzchnie. I fugi są prawie niewidoczne  :smile: 

Finansami swoimi zarządzam tylko ja więc jak mówię sobie, że wybuduję się do wprowadzenia  za 200 tyś to tak będzie. Resztę - czyli też bardzo dużą część - zrobimy dopiero po wprowadzeniu się. Moi rodzice na cały dół wydali 20 tyś zł - ale nie szczypali się z wydatkami  :wink:  Mają wiele płytek, które im podniosły znacząco wydatki. Poza tym wykończenie domu na parterze jest zwykle droższe niż na poddaszu.

Płytki rektyfikowane - na nich też widać fugi... tylko o wiele mniej...

Ja wierzę, że moje pokoje będą tanie "jak barszcz" bo będą w nich same panele i podstawowe meble. Łazienka jest mała więc nie będzie mnie dużo kosztować. Płytki będą trochę droższe - bo robię je na lata i bardzo podobają mi się łazienki nowoczesne. Ale prysznic będzie normalny "bez bajerów". Jak dom jest mały to wykończeniówka jest tania. Prosta reguła. Oczywiście jeśli wykańczany jest na poziomie "średniej półki".

Prawdą jest, że Polacy budują wielkie domy pokoleniowe..., które są bardzo brzydkie i drogie w budowie i utrzymaniu. Nawet dom energooszczędny jest bardzo drogi bo budowa jego jest droższa a remontu po kilku/kilkunastu latach wymaga tak samo jak inny dom...
U nas jest moda na małe działki (bo ziemia droga) i na wielkie chałupy, które są bardzo drogie. Pierwsza część zdania zaprzecza całkowicie drugą... bo jak mnie stać na willę - dom ponad 200 m2 - to powinno mnie być stać na piękną działkę w dobrej lokalizacji lub bardzo dużą działkę w pięknie położonym miejscu.

----------


## fotohobby

> Finansami swoimi zarządzam tylko ja więc *jak mówię sobie, że wybuduję się do wprowadzenia się za 200 tyś to tak będzie*.


Marnie to widzę  :smile: 

Ten dom ma 137 m2 (użytkowej, czy po podłogach ?), duże przeszklenia, które chcesz robić trzyszybowe, okna dachowe, wykusz, lukarne....
Ocieplać chcesz wełną mineralną, a to też droższe od styropianu...

To nie są założenia na dom za 200tyś...

----------


## luntrusk

he he

Mój dom nie jest domem za 200 tyś - też o tym gdzieś pisałam  :wink: 

Nie doczytałeś wszystkiego  :wink:  Do wprowadzenia 200 tyś - nie oznacza u mnie robienie wszystkiego. Ja się wprowadzę do domu bez ocieplenia i dopiero po roku sobie to ocieplenie zrobię. Bo nie damy rady z mężem zarobić na cały dom w trzy lata... I jeszcze go budować... Okna u mnie są najdroższe  :big grin:  ale kocham przeszklenia  :smile: . Dom mój nie jest najmniejszy i najtańszy bo działka też nie była najtańsza  :wink:  Choć sąsiedzi mówią mi: "jak ja mogę chcieć budować taki skromny i mały domek na takiej pięknej działce?". Śmieszy mnie samo pytanie więc nie komentuje za bardzo  :wink: 

Ja się wprowadzę do domu w stanie gdy cały dół będzie miał panele i płytki. Góra kompletnie będzie nie zrobiona. Mam projekt domu podzielony na dwa etapy. W papierach będę mieć, że buduję coś w rodzaju domku parterowego tylko, że ze stropem monolitycznym  :wink: . Meble mamy z byłego mieszkania - więc prócz kuchni, WC, i prysznica nic dodatkowo nie wydam  :wink:  Będziemy mieszkać o "pustych ścianach" by szybko zrobić ocieplenie i elewacje. Oczywiście tylko za gotówkę  :big grin:

----------


## pawko_

No ale jak napisała, że zmieści się w 200 tys. to się zmieści i kropka. Później będzie płacz.

----------


## luntrusk

flutebox - nie jesteś pierwszy, który wątpi w moje działania... Kiedyś każdy mi mówił, że za pierwsze zarobione pieniądze nigdy nie kupię sobie ziemi (tym bardziej jako singielka tylko z zarobionych przez siebie pieniędzy) bo ziemia jest droga. Kupiłam ale rolną w boomie. Podzieliłam i obecnie mam 5 działek budowlanych... wartych sporo więcej niż ziemia rolna...

Kiedyś (choć już mniej i raczej świeżo poznane osoby) mi mówiły, że nie kupię działki pod mini hotelik po normalnej cenie w tej okolicy, która mnie interesuje bo są po prostu dla mnie za drogie... Kupiłam i już w pierwsze wakacje znalazła się osoba, która chciała mi za działkę dać prawie dwa razy tyle co ja dałam  :wink: 

Niedawno słyszałam, że nie kupię działki we Wrocławiu (dobrej działki) za mniej niż 200 tys zł... Kupiłam...

Niedawno tez słyszałam, że nie znajdę wspólnika do zakupu działki pod bliźniaka... Znalazłam...

----------


## Antkowa

Dla jednych ważniejszy jest dom, dla innych lokalizacja, byłoby idealnie gdyby dało się to połączyć ale jesli ma się ograniczone fundusze to nie zawsze się da.
Znam ludzi którzy budują wielkie chałupy ale na wsiach, bo tam są tańsze działki, za to na domu nie oszczędzają.
My szukaliśmy działki blisko miasta czyli droższej ale dom będzie mały i tani.

----------


## Ana.

> flutebox - nie jesteś pierwszy, który wątpi w moje działania... Kiedyś każdy mi mówił, że za pierwsze zarobione pieniądze nigdy nie kupię sobie ziemi (tym bardziej jako singielka tylko z zarobionych przez siebie pieniędzy) bo ziemia jest droga. Kupiłam ale rolną w boomie. Podzieliłam i obecnie mam 5 działek budowlanych... wartych sporo więcej niż ziemia rolna...
> 
> Kiedyś (choć już mniej i raczej świeżo poznane osoby) mi mówiły, że nie kupię działki pod mini hotelik po normalnej cenie w tej okolicy, która mnie interesuje bo są po prostu dla mnie za drogie... Kupiłam i już w pierwsze wakacje znalazła się osoba, która chciała mi za działkę dać prawie dwa razy tyle co ja dałam 
> 
> Niedawno słyszałam, że nie kupię działki we Wrocławiu (dobrej działki) za mniej niż 200 tys zł... Kupiłam...
> 
> Niedawno tez słyszałam, że nie znajdę wspólnika do zakupu działki pod bliźniaka... Znalazłam...


Ludzi to słuchać trzeba jak najmniej ,bo tych życzliwych  :wink: doradców jest bardzo dużo,szczęściu pomagać trzeba ale jak ktoś twardo stąpa po ziemi to zawsze do celu dojdzie :smile: Za 200tys. to o czym mówisz wykonasz bez problemu i jeszcze bez kredytu,super :big grin:

----------


## zeusrulez

> zeusrulez - fachowcy dzielą się na min dwie grupy. Pierwsza, która robi drogo i ma mało zleceń. Druga, która ma bardzo dużo zleceń i robi bardzo dobrze. Moi rodzice na nich czekali rok... Ale pan dorabia w ten sposób, ma już samodzielne dzieci i nie zależy mu tylko na kasie... Czeka się bardzo długo na niego ale jest świetny. Płytki u moich rodziców nie są najtańsze, u mnie też nie będą. Ale rodzice za całą robociznę na parterze - płytki w wiatrołapie, holu, łazience i kuchni zapłacili 4,5 tyś zł. A wszędzie kładli inne płytki i wszędzie mają dość duże powierzchnie. I fugi są prawie niewidoczne 
> 
> Finansami swoimi zarządzam tylko ja więc jak mówię sobie, że wybuduję się do wprowadzenia  za 200 tyś to tak będzie. Resztę - czyli też bardzo dużą część - zrobimy dopiero po wprowadzeniu się. Moi rodzice na cały dół wydali 20 tyś zł - ale nie szczypali się z wydatkami  Mają wiele płytek, które im podniosły znacząco wydatki. Poza tym wykończenie domu na parterze jest zwykle droższe niż na poddaszu.
> 
> Płytki rektyfikowane - na nich też widać fugi... tylko o wiele mniej...


Dlatego napisałem w cudzysłowie, mogłem jaśniej napisać prawie nie widać fug, tak jak Ty to napisałaś. 
Wierz mi są tacy którzy są bardzo dobrzy i w porównaniu do innych średnia półka cenowa i lecą z metrami . . . 
A czasami Inwestor nie może czekać aż tak długo . . . 
Powiem Ci szczerze, że chyba oszalałbym jakby mi ktoś robił przez 2 miesiące płytki w dwóch łazienkach . . . 
Jak chcesz namiary na bardzo dobrego glazurnika to napisz na priv, czas oczekiwania czasami i do 3 miesięcy . . . 
A jako jego reklamę: najdroższą łazienkę jaką robił to 1.2 mln euro (oczywiście był zatrudniony wówczas w sporej firmie glazurniczej w Niemczech)
Zobaczysz wówczas jak można kłaść kafle prawie z niewidoczną fugą bez krzyżyków, jak to pierwszy raz zobaczyłem nie wierzyłem . . . 

Pozdrawiam !

----------


## fotohobby

> he he
> 
> Mój dom nie jest domem za 200 tyś - też o tym gdzieś pisałam 
> 
> Nie doczytałeś wszystkiego  Do wprowadzenia 200 tyś - nie oznacza u mnie robienie wszystkiego. Ja się wprowadzę do domu bez ocieplenia i dopiero po roku sobie to ocieplenie zrobię.


To znaczy nielegalnie ?

----------


## fotohobby

> flutebox - nie jesteś pierwszy, który wątpi w moje działania... Kiedyś każdy mi mówił, że za pierwsze zarobione pieniądze nigdy nie kupię sobie ziemi (tym bardziej jako singielka tylko z zarobionych przez siebie pieniędzy) bo ziemia jest droga. Kupiłam ale rolną w boomie. Podzieliłam i obecnie mam 5 działek budowlanych... wartych sporo więcej niż ziemia rolna...
> 
> Kiedyś (choć już mniej i raczej świeżo poznane osoby) mi mówiły, że nie kupię działki pod mini hotelik po normalnej cenie w tej okolicy, która mnie interesuje bo są po prostu dla mnie za drogie... Kupiłam i już w pierwsze wakacje znalazła się osoba, która chciała mi za działkę dać prawie dwa razy tyle co ja dałam 
> 
> Niedawno słyszałam, że nie kupię działki we Wrocławiu (dobrej działki) za mniej niż 200 tys zł... Kupiłam...
> 
> Niedawno tez słyszałam, że nie znajdę wspólnika do zakupu działki pod bliźniaka... Znalazłam...



Tylko, że te wszystkie operacje są niczym pod względem skomplikonia i ilości zmiennych, w porównaniu z budową.... 
Bez porównania.

----------


## compi

Milimetrowa fuga cementowa na tarasie, a nasłonecznionym zwłaszcza, to proszenie się o kłopoty.

----------


## luntrusk

Mój taras będzie drewniany  :smile:  Nienawidzę betonu  :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

> Niczym jest budowa do kupna działki rolnej i szybkiego jego podziału...



To nieporównywalne przedsięwzięcia. Budowa jest zadaniem o wiele bardziej złożonym i mniej przewidywalnym, o czym się za jakiś czas przekonasz.

----------


## Sławek...

> To nieporównywalne przedsięwzięcia. Budowa jest zadaniem o wiele bardziej złożonym i mniej przewidywalnym, o czym się za jakiś czas przekonasz.


niech buduje... powiedziała że zbuduje to zbuduje  :wink: 
śmieszą mnie tylko takie wypowiedzi  :wink: 

luntrusk wróć tutaj jak już zbudujesz i powiedz jak było  :wink: 
poza tym nie bardzo Twoje założenia są zgodne z tematem bo o ile jestem w stanie zrozumieć, że w domu do 200 tys może nie być kostki i ogrodzenia to ocieplenie budynku powinno być żeby spełnić kryterium domu "do zamieszkania", jeżeli dom bez docieplenia to dom "do zamieszkania" to może dom bez instalacji też jest "do zamieszkania" ?

----------


## DEZET

Luntrusk- myślisz, że tylko Ty wpadłaś na "genialny" sposób zarobku na podziale ziemi rolnej na budowlaną? Nie wszędzie jest to możliwe, albo trzeba czekać latami na zmiany w MPZP. 
Co do budowy- założenia masz, jak je będziesz realizować zobaczymy, miejmy nadzieję niedługo. A co do zamieszkania w niedokończonym( bez pozwolenia) domu, to oby sąsiad nie podkablował- kara jest surowa. 
Co do tego "tanio i dobrze"- sprawdzi się, jeśli sami będziecie pracować na budowie lub ostro pilnować budowlańców - ekipa zrobi tak , aby jej było taniej, łatwiej i bez narobienia się- nie zawsze dobrze.

----------


## EZS

Nie wiem, jaki Luntrusk ma materiał, ale wystarczy budować 1W z jakiegoś betonu komórkowego, żeby audyt cieplny z bólami przeszedł...   :tongue: , do odbioru, jak pisałam wcześniej, potrzeba przyłączy, działającej jednej łazienki i kuchni i barierek na schodach oraz porządku wokół, co oznacza, że nie powinna leżeć kupa gruzu i worków po cemencie. U mnie leżała i pani starała się patrzeć w inną stronę  :smile:  . Góra nikogo nie obchodzi, można ją styropianem zasłonić i tyle. jest to, co prawda odbiór częściowy, ale mieszkać można. Legalnie. Jak nie ma styropianu w dziurze na schody, to i tak nikt tam nie wlezie na kontrolę  :smile: 

Taki stan za 200 tyś oczywiście, że można osiągnąć. Nawet ekipami budując. A kafle, szafki, meble czyli wszystko to, co drogie, można sobie robić powoli, na przykład moi rodzice przez 10 lat robili. A jak zrobili, to remont zaczęli i się emeryci nie nudzą

----------


## Bracianka

> My nie wyobrażamy sobie z mężem, że ktoś nam buduje dom... Owszem bedzie murarz (bo chcę miec dom na miarę skrojony - dla mnie 2 cm różnicy to porażka...) ale my jako pomocnicy  Bedzie cieśla bo chcę wykończyć pieknie dach. Ale malować drewno bedę tylko ja  Mąż w tym czasie będzie robił inne rzeczy... Bedzie dekarz bo to już praca na wysokosci i boję się o męża... Będzie płytkarz bo nie chcę mieć widocznych fug. Bedzie też ekipa od tynków - bo szybko i najtaniej mi to wyjdzie. Ale na tym koniec. Gdy bedzie murarz (tylko 1) my bedziemy pomagać i robić całą brudna i ciężką robotę. Wiadomo, ze do zalewania stropu kogoś weźmiemy dodatkowo. Ale to jednorazowe.


Trochę dużo tych "jednorazowych ktosiów" na tej budowie, którą macie robić sami  :tongue:  Ja tam trzymam za Ciebie kciuki, jak Tobie się uda i to tu opiszesz, to może dzięki temu uda się kim innym.

----------


## Bracianka

Wiesz, może to dla Ciebie dziwnie zabrzmi, ale wcale bym się nie zdziwiła, gdyby Twój mąż robił wszystko dokładniej od w/w fachowców. Jak popatrzysz na forum na przykłady domów budowanych samodzielnie, to zobaczysz, że wszystko (albo większość) jest równiutko, a już wykopy pod fundamenty to u samorobów mistrzostwo świata w porównaniu z ekipami. Ekipa, nawet dobra, chce zrobić szybko i tak, żeby było łatwiej i wygodniej ekipie, a nie Tobie.

----------


## luntrusk

he he

Wbrew pozorom pracy pomocniczej przy budowie jest bardzo dużo. Tego lata obserwowałam budowę tzw samorobów, którzy do budowy zatrudnili tylko murarza i dekarza. Sami robili za to za cieśle  :big grin:  - bez wczesniejszej praktyki ale czuli, że zrobią to dobrze  :smile:  Przy pomaganiu murarzowi wiecznie byli zmęczeni bo nosili pustaki i kładli w rzędzie tak by murarz tylko już na odpowiedniej wysokosci brał pustak i murował. Nanosili się, w między czasie podaj, podnieś.... oni wygladali na bardziej zmęczonych od murarza... Ale też dzięki braku pomocników zaoszczędzili sporo  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Nie napisałam, że ten pomysł jest "genialny" bo jest stary jak świat... Ale jak dobrze zauwazyłeś wiele osób znając  pomysł (zresztą nie tylko ten...) nie potrafi go wykorzystać... Za to, że ja potrafię, zapłaca mi inni - kupcy działek budowlanych . Nie kupuje się działki rolnej, którą nie wiesz czy podzielisz... Bo to oznacza porażkę... Ja mówię tylko o sukcesie . Sukces w biznesie to nie sam pomysł jak się niektórym wydaje  Pomysł nic nie znaczy... kazdy inwestor, biznesmen to wie. Dezet - Ty piszesz tylko o pomyśle... dlatego dalej nie komentuje Twojej wypowiedzi (zresztą nie pierwszej - jesteśmy ludźmi z innej bajki... ) bo patrząc w ten sposób w biznesie odniesiesz zawsze porażke...
> 
> My nie wyobrażamy sobie z mężem, że ktoś nam buduje dom... Owszem bedzie murarz (bo chcę miec dom na miarę skrojony - dla mnie 2 cm różnicy to porażka...) ale my jako pomocnicy  Bedzie cieśla bo chcę wykończyć pieknie dach. Ale malować drewno bedę tylko ja  Mąż w tym czasie będzie robił inne rzeczy... Bedzie dekarz bo to już praca na wysokosci i boję się o męża... Będzie płytkarz bo nie chcę mieć widocznych fug. Bedzie też ekipa od tynków - bo szybko i najtaniej mi to wyjdzie. Ale na tym koniec. Gdy bedzie murarz (tylko 1) my bedziemy pomagać i robić całą brudna i ciężką robotę. Wiadomo, ze do zalewania stropu kogoś weźmiemy dodatkowo. Ale to jednorazowe. Odpuscimy sobie dopiero gdy się wprowadzimy... do ocieplenia wełną na pewno weźmiemy ekipę... ale wtedy to już bedzie "słońce, plaża, piasek" w trochę innym dla nas wydaniu


No, faktycznie jesteśmy ludźmi z innej bajki. Nie wiem, co Ty masz z tym ciągłym porównywaniem z biznesem i moją w nim porażką- zresztą nietrafnie, bo jakoś od nastu lat udaje mi się na rynku istnieć... czego i Tobie życzę. 
Twój dom, zrobisz jak będziesz uważała za słuszne, ale budowa to nie tylko "malowanie drewna"- cokolwiek to oznacza. Przerzuciłem sam na swojej budowie wiele ton materiałów i wiem, co to oznacza. 
Niby sami chcecie budować, ale będzie: murarz, cieśla, dekarz, płytkarz, tynkarz, zbrojarz do stropu. Dodamy jeszcze elektryka, hydraulika, okna też wstawi ekipa. Jak już wspomniano dużo tych fachowców, a przecież  "My nie wyobrażamy sobie z mężem, że ktoś nam buduje dom..." No to jak to jest? :wink:

----------


## artix1

> Niby sami chcecie budować, ale będzie: murarz, cieśla, dekarz, płytkarz, tynkarz, zbrojarz do stropu. Dodamy jeszcze elektryka, hydraulika, okna też wstawi ekipa. Jak już wspomniano dużo tych fachowców, a przecież  "My nie wyobrażamy sobie z mężem, że ktoś nam buduje dom..." No to jak to jest?


  :big grin:  też na to zwróciłem uwagę. Zostaje malowanie ścian i przeprowadzka  :big grin:

----------


## luntrusk

W trakcie budowy domu jest wiele prac, które trzeba wykonać. Samemu jeszcze nikt domu nie zbudował. Jak ktoś pisze, że buduje sam to zwykle oznacza, że buduje z tatą, bratem, kolegą... My nie mamy takiej możliwości. Więc zbudujemy zatrudniając jednego fachowca, który będzie prowadził dany etap budowy - czyli kierował nami i sam robił to czego my nie umiemy i się boimy robić.

----------


## Xerses

> xerses, dla mnie drzwi za 300 zł czy za 1300 zł to jeden diabeł, bo naprawdę eleganckie drzwi kosztują kilka tysięcy zł i tam dopiero widać różnicę. nigdy mnie na takie nie będzie stać, ten przedział 300-1300 to tak naprawdę jedna półka dla ludu i trudno szaremu człowiekowi na wyższą wskoczyć, więc po co się wysilać.


No trochę Cię jednak fantazja poniosła  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> czym się różnią? Może tym, ze wszystkie trzy drzwi na parterze mam nietypowe i robione na zamówienie wg. mojego pomysłu?  .... A na piętrze mogę mieć rozwiązania typowe więc nie miałam wątpliwości, że będą tanie  A jak się znudzą, to będą następne


Nie no ok  :smile:  Następne drzwi - też fajnie - ale koszt ywymiany , bałagan itd........  każdy kowalem swego  losu  :big grin: 

Są ludzie którzy kupują dermowe buty i je wymieniają co chwile - o aspektach noszenia wygody itd nie bede pisał- sa tacy co wolą kupić rzadziej a lepsze.  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Nie sztuka znaleźć drogiego fachowca, który jest dobry w tym co robi. Ja potrzebuję taniego i dobrego fachowca. A to oznacza, że nie będzie szybko. Stare powiedzenie: tanio, szybko, dobrze. Wybierz dwa. Ja wybieram tanio i dobrze. Moi rodzice tak się cieszyli, że to ta konkretna osoba bedzie im robiła parter, że czas im się nie dłużył. 
> 
> Ja nie jestem w "gorącej wodzie kąpana". Jak się za cos zabieram - np szukam działki pod inwestycję  - to szukam dłużej ale zawsze jest to strzał w 10 . Tak samo bedzie z domem. Dom "projektuję" już od czerwca. I jeszcze nie skończony.... Bo wszystko sprawdzam, konsultuję, jadę zobaczyć na czyjeś budowy, ide odwiedzić wybudowane domy... Czas leci ale mi to nie przeszkadza . Działkę pod hotelik szukałam rok a czekałam na nia ponad trzy lata i nie miałam pewności, że ją kupię bo właściciel nie chciał mi wydzielić kawałka ziemi i odsprzedać  W końcu po ponad trzech latach starań jestem najszczęsliwszą posiadaczką bajecznego kawałka ziemi . 
> 
> Ja się tak bardzo cieszę, że będę budować swój własny dom i robić z mężem ile się da samemu, że patrząc jak Tworzę "coś z niczego" nie bede miała czasu by się nudzic... A już na pewno czas mi sie nie bedzie dłużył - bo nie doświadczam tego uczucia często...
> 
> Niczym jest budowa do kupna działki rolnej i szybkiego jego podziału... Albo budowa domu pod sprzedaż jest o wiele trudniejszym zadaniem... z którym zamierzam się zmierzyć równo za 5 lat  - najpóźniej 
> 
> Pytasz mnie czy to nielegalne? Powiem tak - prawnie nie powinnam. Ale dopóki nikt z sąsiadów mnie nie "podkabluje"  to moge mieszkać we własnym domku. Znam osobe, która mieszka już drugi rok a odebrania budynku jeszcze nie zrobiła... Więc da się.


Gratulujemy samozaparcia i tak udanych inwestycji. Aż mnie dziwi co robisz na tym watku skoro taka tuza finansowa z Ciebie  :smile: 
A pro po tzw. DiTo nie istnieje. Albo dobrze albo tanie.

----------


## Xerses

> Gdyby tak było tyle ludzi nie decydowało by się na budowę... Gdyby tak było wiele osób inwestowałoby w ziemie rolne ale większość się boi... wcale nie z powodu braku pieniedzy... Ziemia rolna i zamiana na działki budowlane to "żyła złota" dlatego zamierzam znowu zainwestować w ziemię rolną i ją szybko podzielić. I sprzedać . Choć nie mogę się "w to bawić" w trakcie budowy bo bym nie miała na budowę 
> 
> Sławek... u mnie ocieplenie bedzie ale poźniej. Jak zarobimy na nie. Nie wyobrazam sobie domu bez ocieplenia  Nie w dzisiejszych czasach 
> 
> Śmieje się ten kto się śmieje ostatni... Ja wyznaje zasadę: ważne jest nie jak zaczynasz a jak kończysz w zyciu... Krótko mówiąc ktoś dziś może mi mówić, że ma piekną willę za pół miliona... na kredyt... A za 10 lat być bankrutem bo nie potrafił jej spłacić...


Nie no zabawne sa te posty  :smile:  
Był taki jeden polityk co twierdził że nie ważne jak sie zaczyna a ważne jak się kończy. Słabo skończył.

----------


## Xerses

> Wiesz, może to dla Ciebie dziwnie zabrzmi, ale wcale bym się nie zdziwiła, gdyby Twój mąż robił wszystko dokładniej od w/w fachowców. Jak popatrzysz na forum na przykłady domów budowanych samodzielnie, to zobaczysz, że wszystko (albo większość) jest równiutko, a już wykopy pod fundamenty to u samorobów mistrzostwo świata w porównaniu z ekipami. Ekipa, nawet dobra, chce zrobić szybko i tak, żeby było łatwiej i wygodniej ekipie, a nie Tobie.


Pewnie, odbiór też sami zróbcie i cieszcie się super-zaj....stym domem. Ja piernicze ludzie czy Wy z innej bajki jesteście? Jakie doświadczenie, macie, jaką wiedze (chociazby teoretyczną na temat nośniości obciążenia itd?) Pomalowac sobie samemu można - bo bez odpowiedzialności, płytki położyć - najwyżej wyjdzie krzywo lub odpadnie -->  natomiast budowa , dach, elektryka, hydraulika itp  - internet nie wystarczy !

----------


## Xerses

> No, faktycznie jesteśmy ludźmi z innej bajki. Nie wiem, co Ty masz z tym ciągłym porównywaniem z biznesem i moją w nim porażką- zresztą nietrafnie, bo jakoś od nastu lat udaje mi się na rynku istnieć... czego i Tobie życzę. 
> Twój dom, zrobisz jak będziesz uważała za słuszne, ale budowa to nie tylko "malowanie drewna"- cokolwiek to oznacza. Przerzuciłem sam na swojej budowie wiele ton materiałów i wiem, co to oznacza. 
> Niby sami chcecie budować, ale będzie: murarz, cieśla, dekarz, płytkarz, tynkarz, zbrojarz do stropu. Dodamy jeszcze elektryka, hydraulika, okna też wstawi ekipa. Jak już wspomniano dużo tych fachowców, a przecież  "My nie wyobrażamy sobie z mężem, że ktoś nam buduje dom..." No to jak to jest?


Dezet - przecież laska nie ma pojęcia o czym pisze. Po kilku postach to już widać...........

----------


## DEZET

Luntrusk- tak, to nie jest forum biznesowe, bo wtedy dopiero byłoby śmiesznie i nie wiem czy śmiano by się ze mnie. Czy przewartościowałem budowę, kupując działkę za gotówkę ...12 lat temu? Ty kupiłaś swoją za kredyt hipoteczny. Wartość mojej wzrosła 10x, fakt na wsi kosztuje "grosze" bo co to jest 70-80k za 1000m2, w porównaniu do działki 850m2 za 160k w mieście. Dom i działka są takie, jakie chcieliśmy, więcej do szczęścia nie potrzeba i nie Tobie to oceniać, bo styl, jak to określiłaś swój projekt :"dworkowo-nowoczesny" też nie każdemu przypadnie do gustu. 
Oby Tobie tych "groszy" starczyło na budowę. Xerses dobrze określił, nie będę powtarzał.
Żyj w tym samouwielbieniu... bo wiesz wszystko lepiej, co już wielokrotnie Tobie punktowano.
Życzę jak najszybszego wkopania łopaty i pozwolisz, że już nie będę odpowiadał na Twoje posty.

----------


## DEZET

Ostatnie zdanie- już kiedyś pisałem, że nie zazdroszczę Ci niczego. Tylko wg Ciebie twoje jest naj, inni mają tylko gorzej.
Wiatraki nie stoją na podwórku- zresztą mnie się podobają. I co one mają do inflacji? Myślisz, że ktoś nie kupi działki, bo 2km dalej stoi wiatrak? Postępu się nie uniknie- wolę to niż elektrownię atomową.
I czytaj proszę ze zrozumieniem- 10-krotny wzrost wartości działki (bez domu- póki co - taniego).

----------


## Sławek...

> Po pierwsze: kilkukrotne zarobienie dużych pieniędzy nie jest powodem ....
> 
> Pisząc porażkę może jest tak, że źle się wyraziłam bo myślałam w kontekscię "zarobienia dużych pieniędzy" w biznesie. Dla mnie czym innym jest samozatrudnienie - czyli posiadanie własnej firmy i utrzymywanie się z niej i bycie na rynku. Wiadomo, że jest to dużo lepsze od bezrobocia - nie ma tu z czym dyskutować. 
> 
>  Dla mnie przewartościowałes swoją budowę....lekką ręką idziesz po kredyt hipoteczny do banku i płacisz duże odsetki... a jesteś o wiele starszy niż ja... więc skoro wziąłeś kredyt to nie masz na inwestowanie w firmę lub inne dziedziny. To nie jest podejście biznesowe.





> Ja mówię tylko o sukcesie . Sukces w biznesie to nie sam pomysł jak się niektórym wydaje  Pomysł nic nie znaczy... kazdy inwestor, biznesmen to wie. Dezet - Ty piszesz tylko o pomyśle... dlatego dalej nie komentuje Twojej wypowiedzi (zresztą nie pierwszej - jesteśmy ludźmi z innej bajki... ) bo patrząc w ten sposób w biznesie odniesiesz zawsze porażke...





> Moja działka jest w połowie za gotówkę w połowie na kredyt, który jest na 3 lata... więc bardzo szybko bedzie spłacony  Pewnie nawet mimo wieku prześcignę Ciebie w spłaceniu całej inwestycji - czyli działka + budowa  
> 
> Wzrost "10-krotny" działki na wsi zabudowanej domem (dość drogim) koło wiatraków (które szpecą krajobraz)... przy inflacji... tylko zaniża wartość Twojej inwestycji


czy tobie to się czasem w dupie nie poprzewracało?
taka jesteś genialna biznesmenka? jestem pewien, że na tym forum znalazłoby się całkiem dużo ludzi, którzy kupiliby ciebie razem z tymi twoimi działkami i jeszcze dużo reszty by im zostało...
daj sobie spokój z tą żenującą propagandą sukcesu bo mnie (jak i pewnie wielu innych forumowiczów) g..no obchodzi ile i jak ty zarabiasz, wolałbym też nie czytać twoich wątpliwej jakości porad biznesowych...
skup się jak możesz na temacie wątku i pisz na temat, albo przenieś się na forum typowo biznesowe i tam pouczaj innych jak się zarabia prawdziwe pieniądze i udowadniaj im jakimi są nieudacznikami życiowymi bo tylko 15 lat mają firmy z których się utrzymują zamiast handlować działkami rolnymi  :wink:

----------


## Sławek...

> Na pewno Sławek... nie jesteś tą osobą od której ja bym się czegoś nauczyła... bo zadna z Twoich wypowiedzi nie jest konkretna a jest raczej próbą "wyładowania się" na tych, którym udało się więcej zdziałać niż Tobie.


a skąd te wnioski?
wiesz czym się zajmuję? co wiem? co umiem? to dziwne bo nie przypominam sobie żebyśmy mieli "przyjemność" się poznać
skąd wiesz co ja w życiu "zdziałałem" skoro nie mam zamiaru chwalić się tym na forum?
jeszcze raz ci powtórzę:
moim zdaniem to co tutaj wypisujesz jest co najmniej niesmaczne (tym bardziej, że w ogóle nie dotyczy wątku)

----------


## fotohobby

luntrusk, to już drugi wątek, w którym czytam Twoje posty  o pieniądzach. O inwestycjach, handlu działkami, o zarobkach, wysokości pensji męża i jego bonusach.
To mocno nie na temat.

Jeśli chodzi o ten wątek., to sytuacja wygląda tak: chcesz się wprowadzić za 200tyś zł, masz dom niespecjalnie zgodny z założeniami tego wątku, relatywnie niewiele, (w porównaniu do budujących samemu) zrobisz sama, wybierasz drogie rozwiazania.
I kiedy ktoś ci o tym pisze, odpowiadasz, ci się uda, bo zawsze ci się udawało ( kupić/sprzedać  :smile:  )
Wyluzuj trochę...

EDIT: a, tak właściwie, to kiedy chcesz rozpocząc budowę ?

----------


## Xerses

> Trochę nie na temat ale napiszę post w ramach wyjasnienia zasadniczych kwesti. Jak dyskusja będzie prowadzona nie na temat tego wątku - zostawię "resztę" zarzutów bez komentarza 
> 
> Po pierwsze: kilkukrotne zarobienie dużych pieniędzy nie jest powodem by "szastać" pieniedzmi. Jestem z Poznania. Rodowita ze mnie Poznanianka z pokolenia na pokolenie - a co za tym idzie zupełnie inna mentalność od tej, która jest w innych miastach np we Wrocławiu... 
> 
> Po drugie: Xerses zaprzeczasz sam sobie w jednej wypowiedzi... Jak umiałabym wszystko zrobić sama to bym robiła... A nie chwalę się, że zrobię wszystko sama tylko piszę, że bedę miała zawsze przy budowie osobę wiodącą. Własnie dlatego by czegoś "nie spieprzyć" bo nie stać mnie na pomyłkę...
> 
> Po trzecie: Dezet to forum nie jest o biznesie. Pisząc porażkę może jest tak, że źle się wyraziłam bo myślałam w kontekscię "zarobienia dużych pieniędzy" w biznesie. Dla mnie czym innym jest samozatrudnienie - czyli posiadanie własnej firmy i utrzymywanie się z niej i bycie na rynku. Wiadomo, że jest to dużo lepsze od bezrobocia - nie ma tu z czym dyskutować. Ale dla mnie firma oznacza zarobek dużo wyższy niż na etacie czy łącząc kilka etatów  Dlatego właśnie dla nas z mężem jeszcze nie opłaca się zakładać firmy bo mamy wysokie zarobki, mąż nawet bardzo wysokie. A nie jesteśmy jeszcze na tyle przygotowani by otworzyć firmę i zarabiać na niej większe pieniądze. Na razie prócz pracy zarobkowej oboje rozszerzamy kontakty - kazdy w swojej dziedzinie. Ja oczywiscie jeszcze inwestuje nasze wspólnie zarobione pieniadze  Dezet czytałam Twój dziennik - nie cały ale jakąś część - i podziwiam, że potrafisz sam wiele zrobić. Podziw mój wielki. Ale mam inne zdanie na temat Twojej inwestycji niż Ty sam . Dla mnie przewartościowałes swoją budowę. Z jednej strony budujesz sam, robisz wiele rzeczy sam a z drugiej strony lekką ręką idziesz po kredyt hipoteczny do banku i płacisz duże odsetki... a jesteś o wiele starszy niż ja... więc skoro wziąłeś kredyt to nie masz na inwestowanie w firmę lub inne dziedziny. To nie jest podejście biznesowe. I tylko to miałam na myśli. Pomijam działkę na której się budujesz bo ona jest warta "grosze" i dom powinien być u Ciebie bardzo tani byś nie starcił na tej inwestycji  Ale jeśli Tobie i Twojej żonie sie ta działka podoba to ok 
> 
> Xerses pytasz mnie co robie na tym watku? Uczę się od lepszych. To właśnie tu znalazłam informacje o budowie Kwitko, zielonego ogrodu i bowess. I wiele się dowiedziałam z ich dzienników i od nich samych - za to bardzo dziękuję 
> ...


No akurat tak się składa że my jesteśmy ludźmi którzy swoje domy już wybudowali lub je budują lub je kończą. I akurat o budowaniu i tego co jest do zrobienia to uczyć sie możesz od nas. Biorąc pod uwagę powyższe  -Twoje wypowiedzi na temat budowania są żenujące - bo sama nie wiesz o czym piszesz - a o przechwałkach biznesowych - nie będę komentował bo to ten sam poziom.

Mało mnie też interesuje z jakiego regionu pochodzisz i co tam z pokolenia na pokolenie zostało Ci w genach. Nie mniej jednak poczytaj sobie swoje posty i zauważ że sama sobie zaprzeczasz. Nie będe tez wchodził w dyskusję z Tobą bo to jest  - jak już wiele razy przytaczałem - jak kopanie się z koniem.

Aha i jeśli dom nie jest inwestycją a tylko i wyłącznie skabonką bez dna - to po pierwsze kiepska z Ciebie bizneswoman a po drugie po co go budujesz - postaw sobie biurowiec.

Wogóle po co ja sie produkuję, przecież i tak nie wyciągniesz wniosków.

----------


## tereska77

Przykro mi to napisać *luntrusk*, ale dla osób czytających Twoje posty.... jakby to delikatnie ująć... Chwalisz się w co drugim zdaniu, pogardzasz osobami, które wzięły kredyt na budowę, a wszelkie próby sprowadzenia Cię na ziemię, to zazdość :sad: 
Nikt Ci nie zazdrości, bo nie ma czego. To czy ktoś ma kredyt czy buduje za gotówkę to każdego indywidualna sprawa. Fajnie, że stać Cię na budowanie bez kredytu, że tak dużo z mężem zarabiacie, gratuluję, ale dlaczego tych z kredytem traktujesz z pogardą???

Pisałaś o willach za 500tys. Kobieto, dom za 500tys. z willą ma niewiele wspólnego :big grin:  

Mam nadzieję, że wszystko pójdzie po Twojej myśli i że nie spotka Cię przykre otrzeźwienie w trakcie budowy.
Chyba wszyscy przed rozpoczęciem budowy mają taką fazę: "phi... to niemożliwe, żeby to tyle kosztowało... ja na pewno pobuduję taniej", a potem różnie bywa :big grin:  Tym bardziej, że jeśli chcesz mieć dom zbudowany dobrze, to na pewnych rzeczach nie powinno się oszczędzać. A patrząc na Twój dom, to on raczej tani w budowie nie będzie :no:  Zmieścisz się z oknami w 30tys?

Ja naprawdę nie piszę tego złośliwie i z zadrością, ale ciągle podkreślasz ile to macie kasy, a za moment robisz z siebie "dziada" pisząc o tym, że będziesz z pustakami zapierdzielać :sick:  Sorry, ale albo budujecie sami, albo ekipami. Ile zaoszczędzisz na tym noszeniu i cięciu pustaków???

----------


## artix1

> Artix1 i Xerses chyba nie budowaliście sami domu lub budowaliście cały dom... (choć w to drugie wątpię bo osoby, które budują samemu dom zwykle liczą się z wydatkami ). Pytacie co jest do zrobienia - na budowie chyba nie byliscie?   mówią, ze wiele zaoszczedzili


 Trochę nietrafiona teza. Ale skąd masz to wiedzieć bez pofatygowania się do mojego dziennika budowy. Nie masz czasu na zbędne rzeczy, jesteś zajęta biznesem. Duuuża kasa rozumię? No tak Poznań, nie to co Wrocław czy Inowrocław. Biedni ludzie poza stolicą pyr budują tanie domy na nic nie wartych działkach. Nieudzcznicy. Zarabiasz taaaką kasę, mąż jeszcze większą, piszesz, że jest słoniem i jakby coś wymurował to na pewno krzywo i chcesz go zatrudnić do przycinania bloczków? Pomagier kosztuje 100dziennie, ściany postawią w max tydzień. Za 1tys. chcesz informatyka (programistę) wykopać na budowę? No tak, przecież to cały tysiąc złotych. Nie bez powodu o poznaniakach mówią "złotówy". Zerknij do mojego DB, dom bida, działka też nie w centrum miasta (jeszcze nie ocipiałem), od pierwszego wbicia łopaty, cały czas na miejscu, dźwigałem bloczki, malowałem fundamenty, ocieplałem, nabijałem łaty i kontrłaty, od SSO wszystko robię sam, nawet elektrykę sam rozprowadziłem, a ty insynuujesz, że chyba sam nie budowałem domu. Jak już swój zbudujesz to pogadamy, jak na razie jesteś teoretykiem i jeszcze długo tak zostanie.  

ps. zaglądasz ludziom do portfeli i porównujesz wartości działek. Ale bezczelka :yes:

----------


## dr_au

Ulala, ale się namnożyło postów. Nie wdając się w głębsze dyskusje (przykro mi, nie mam czasu, muszę zamknąć rok, żeby było za co budować), chciałbym zauważyć, że:

1. Praca pomocnika murarza i chłopaka do wszystkiego na budowie jest zajęciem raczej niskopłatnym. Jeżeli ktoś ma przyzwoite zarobki, prawdopodobnie lepiej zrobi oddając się aktywności zawodowej, albo chociażby odpoczywając, zamiast tracić czas na budowie. Po prostu oszczędności będę niewielkie. 

2. Na częściowym niewykończeniu domu (np. z niewykańczania poddasza) można zaoszczędzić mniej, niż się wydaje. Bo wiele dużych wydatków trzeba ponieść od razu (konstrukcja, okna, docieplenia itp.). 

3. Kilku osobom na forum udało się  wybudować domy po 150-160 m2 w cenie około 200 tys. lub nawet niższej (chociażby netbet-owi). Ale było to zajęcie na ładnych parę lat i wiązało się z naprawdę ogromnym wysiłkiem (również takim, że oznaczało brak wakacji, wolnych popołudni i weekendów). Realjna cena *bardzo oszczędnej* budowy domu o tej powierzchni po podłodze, to co najmniej 300-320 tys. zł do wprowadzenia się przy niewykończonych różnych rzeczach. 

4. Kiyosaki, którym w wątku 'zapachniało", to świetny motivational speaker i sam kiedyś pozostawałem pod pewnym jego wpływem. Jednak w rzeczywistości  wartość tego typu rad jest znikoma, jeżeli nie ujemna. Warto poczytać chociażby http://www.johntreed.com/Kiyosaki.html Tego, jak zostać bogatym, raczej nie nauczymy się z książek (chyba, że chcemy się wzbogacić przez pisanie poradników "jak zostać bogatym" i poznać konkurencję).

Ogólnie rzecz biorąc nikogo nie chcę zniechęcać do budowania. Tylko do postawienia sobie pytania "co, jeżeli ten gorszy scenariusz się spełni" i przygotowania sobie przynajmniej zgrubnego planu działania na taką okoliczność. A reszta zależy od indywidualnej sytuacji. Dla jednego będzie mnóstwo scenariuszy alternatywnych (trochę więcej popracuje, weźmie kredyt, w ostateczności sprzeda budowę, jeżeli buduje na wystarczająco płynnym rynku nieruchomości). Dla innego utknięcie z budową to może być dramat i katastrofa życiowa (bo ma zdolność kredytową dopiętą na styk, zerowe możliwości akumulacji, a budowany wielkim wysiłkiem dom będzie niesprzedawalny).

----------


## Sławek...

> Ogólnie rzecz biorąc nikogo nie chcę zniechęcać do budowania. Tylko do postawienia sobie pytania "co, jeżeli ten gorszy scenariusz się spełni" i przygotowania sobie przynajmniej zgrubnego planu działania na taką okoliczność. .


do tego cały czas zmierzam i ja...
optymizm w stylu naszej koleżanki to jest coś czego uczą na szkoleniach akwizytorów a to nie zawsze gwarantuje sukces (chociaż jak po niej widać niektórym takie szkolenia się bardzo przydają a wręcz wiedza jaką na nich posiądą staje się filozofią życiową...)

----------


## fotohobby

Kiedy czytałem Twojego posta o dochodach w watku Bocianki2013 nie było tam słowa, ze "piszesz dla dwóch osób" i ze po przeczytaniu skasujesz.
Zresztą przeczytaj jeszcze raz co tu napisałas i pomysl, jak to śmiesznie brzmi  :smile: 
Piszesz informacje przeznaczone "dla dwóch osob" w publicznym warku ??

Dobrze, ze tam pokasowałaś te wpisy, to jakoś tamten watek zaczął wygladać.

Teraz też przemyśl to, co tutaj piszesz. Twój maz pracuje 12h za konkretne pieniadze i nagle będzie brał urlop, szybciej zwalniał się z pracy, żeby po tym w 2-4h naciąć bloczków ??
A majster bedzie na niego czekał ?

Jaj mam prostą metodę szacowania tego, co zrobie sam. Jeśli 1h pracy najemnika kosztuje mnie mniej, niz zarabiam, np kopanie rowów, to go biorę. 
Jeśli fachowiec chce za godzinę pracy wyraźnie wiecej, niż ja potrafię wtedy zarobić, a dodatkowo czuję temat i wiem, że też potrafie to zrobic, to robie to sam (np went. mech).
Noszenie i cięcie bloczków do tych robót nie należą  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Temat wątku brzmi: *"Dom do ok. 200 tys.....*.", więc może wróćmy do niego, zamiast użalać się nad programistą pracującym po 16h.

----------


## artix1

> Ale do rzeczy: przy pracy fizycznej się odpoczywa. Tworząć coś i robiąc coś dla siebie nie chodzi o pieniądze tylko o odpoczynek, zrobienie czegoś nowego, satysfakcję, że zrobiło się cos samu, itd...


 Zgadza się, w wolnym czasie lubię umyć samochód, skosić trawę, przyciąć żywopłot. To mnie relaksuje i przy tym odpoczywam. Tworzenie coś z niczego sprawia mi ogromną radochę. Inaczej wygląda sprawa budowy domu. Czy spędzenie kilku kolejnych, pięcio, sześciotygodniowych urlopów można zaliczyć do odpoczynku? Nie do końca się z tym zgadzam. Docinanie bloczków to pikuś w całym cyklu budowlanym. Czy pracując samemu na budowie nie chodzi o pieniądze tylko o odpoczynek? :big grin:  Dobre! Satysfakcja jest, duma też, zaoszczędzona kupa kasy w portfelu przede wszystkim. Dlatego bawimy się w budowlańców, dla kasy, a nie dla bólu pleców i wszystkich kończyn. Kupiłem działkę z oszczędności, buduję bez kredytu i cały czas tnę koszty bo szanuję swoje ciężko zarobione pieniądze.

----------


## dr_au

luntrusk - Jeżeli przy normalnej (a wręcz ponadnormatywnej) pracy zawodowej oraz chowaniu dzieci chcesz wygospodarować jeszcze czas na budowanie domu "tymi rencami" i jeszcze w czasie, w jakim normalnie buduje się ekipami, to jest to raczej mało realne. Tu nie chodzi o entuzjazm, który pozwala góry przenosić, a o proste oszacowanie zasobów sił i czasu nawet przy założeniu, że będą one mocno obciążone przez okres budowy.

Musisz brać poprawkę, że już samo zarządzanie budową (szukanie wykonawców, zapewnienie dostaw materiałów, zakupy itp.) zajmie ci naprawdę dużo czasu. Uwzględniając uwarunkowania zawodowe jestem panem własnego czasu, w każdej chwili mogę podjechać na budowę, a i tak odczuwam obciążenie czasowe z tym związane.

----------


## fenix2

> Fotohobby napisałam dwa razy o zarobkach i dwa razy, że usune informację o tym ile zarabiamy - informacja była tylko dla dwóch konkretnych osób. Tak - pisałam na publicznym watku bo wiedziałam, że zaraz usune posta i mało kto bedzie wiedział jakie mamy dochody. Więc grzecznie Cię prosze o usunięcie informacji. Jak mnie zmusisz napisze do administratora bo takich informacji wbrew mojej woli nie mozesz zamieszczać.


Po to jest priv żeby takie rzeczy wysyłać. A nie piszesz na publicznym forum i masz pretensje. Przecież wiadomym było że zobaczy to więcej osób.

----------


## gorbag

> Jaj mam prostą metodę szacowania tego, co zrobie sam. Jeśli 1h pracy najemnika kosztuje mnie mniej, niz zarabiam, np kopanie rowów, to go biorę.


Cena jest ważna, ale zdrowia też szkoda. Teraz nie porywam się na rzeczy, które 15 lat temu robiłbym bez zastanowienia. Ze świadomością ryzyka staram się też dużo bardziej uważać niż kiedyś, szczególnie przy pracach na wysokości. Unikam prac ziemnych czy większego dźwigania. 

Budowanie wciąż jeszcze sprawia mi przyjemność, ale może dlatego że pracuję po jakieś 3 godziny dziennie. Nie wyobrażam sobie jechania na budowę przed świtem (niektórzy pierwszy raz jeździli przed 5 rano, a po pracy jeszcze drugi raz do północy), nie dałbym też rady z tempem Artixa.
Na szczęście na budowę blisko i nigdzie nam się nie spieszy.

----------


## artix1

> Fotohobby napisałam dwa razy o zarobkach i dwa razy, że usune informację o tym ile zarabiamy - informacja była tylko dla dwóch konkretnych osób. Tak - pisałam na publicznym watku bo wiedziałam, że zaraz usune posta i mało kto bedzie wiedział jakie mamy dochody.


 W filmie "Faceci w czerni" kolesie mieli takie małe urządzenie do kasowania pamięci przypadkowych świadków. Powinnaś zgłosić się do studia filmowego z prośbą o wypożyczenie tego wynalazku, bo wypisujesz na ogólnych forach prywatne informacje i masz pretensje, że ktoś to czyta i przyjmuje do wiadomości. Poproś jaszcze kilkadziesiąt osób, które ten post przeczytały, żeby dostały chwilowej amnezji. Jeżeli w ten sposób zamierzasz zarządzać swoimi "milionami" to kiepsko to widzę. 
ps. Zarabiam 1500PLN brutto/mieciąć (słownie- tysiunc pincet). Wiadomość tylko dla luntrusk! Później skasuję top secret news of the day :yes:

----------


## tereska77

*fotohobby* żadnych liczb przecież nie podał, więc w czym problem?
*luntrusk* popraw proszę w poście  #9611, bo nick z moim prawdziwym imieniem nic wspólnego nie ma i mnie drażni ta "Teresa" :wink:

----------


## artix1

> Budowanie wciąż jeszcze sprawia mi przyjemność, ale może dlatego że pracuję po jakieś 3 godziny dziennie. Nie wyobrażam sobie jechania na budowę przed świtem (niektórzy pierwszy raz jeździli przed 5 rano, a po pracy jeszcze drugi raz do północy), nie dałbym też rady z tempem Artixa.


 Możesz mi wierzyć, że mój system pracy potrafi dać w kość. Ostatnim razem miałem chwilowe załamanie fizyczne i psychiczne (gipsowanie) i do sufitów zatrudniłem fachowców  :smile: . Niestety nie ma innej możliwości pracując w systemie 3miesiące pracy za granicą i 4,5 lub 6 tyg na "urlopie"  w domu. Już powoli widzę światełko w tunelu, nawet planujemy weekend w górach, pierwszy urlop od 2 lat. Wcześniej szkoda było czasu na odpoczynek  :yes: . Czego się nie robi dla pieniędzy  :big grin:

----------


## Ana.

Zawsze trzeba mierzyć zamiary na siły nigdy odwrotnie :yes: Zgadzam się z zasadą fotohobby ,że powinniśmy robić to co potrafimy i aby nasza roboczogodzina była dużo większa na budowie niż na własnym etacie ,wtedy ma to sens ,daje dużą satysfakcje i pieniądze w portfelu :big lol:

----------


## tereska77

> Możesz mi wierzyć, że mój system pracy potrafi dać w kość. Ostatnim razem miałem chwilowe załamanie fizyczne i psychiczne (gipsowanie) i do sufitów zatrudniłem fachowców . Niestety nie ma innej możliwości pracując w systemie 3miesiące pracy za granicą i 4,5 lub 6 tyg na "urlopie"  w domu. Już powoli widzę światełko w tunelu, nawet planujemy weekend w górach, pierwszy urlop od 2 lat. Wcześniej szkoda było czasu na odpoczynek . Czego się nie robi dla pieniędzy


Praca za granicą i "urlop" w Polsce? Założę się, że odpoczywasz, jak wracasz do pracy :big lol:  :rotfl:

----------


## Ana.

> Możesz mi wierzyć, że mój system pracy potrafi dać w kość. Ostatnim razem miałem chwilowe załamanie fizyczne i psychiczne (gipsowanie) i do sufitów zatrudniłem fachowców . Niestety nie ma innej możliwości pracując w systemie 3miesiące pracy za granicą i 4,5 lub 6 tyg na "urlopie"  w domu. Już powoli widzę światełko w tunelu, nawet planujemy weekend w górach, pierwszy urlop od 2 lat. Wcześniej szkoda było czasu na odpoczynek . Czego się nie robi dla pieniędzy


Twój dziennik przeczytałam od dechy do dechy jesteś bardzo konsekwentny w tym co robisz szacun ode mnie i mojego M :yes: Pamiętaj o odpoczynku ,zdrowie najważniejsze :yes:

----------


## fotohobby

To jeśli juz jesteśmy przy motywacji... 
Wszystkim pracujacym i budujacym:
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=htCKJJHuUec

 :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Oooo, coś przejaśniało w wątku :wink:

----------


## Sławek...

> Oooo, coś przejaśniało w wątku


ta.. gdzieś zniknęła propaganda sukcesu  :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

czyli można już merytorycznie, nie ideologicznie?
no to zagaję dyskusję: jak uważacie, jaka jest minimalna powierzchnia prostego domu, poniżej której koszty już zmniejszają się dużo wolniej lub wcale?

przykład: buduje dom o pow.90 m2 za 200 tys. zł. mogę tez wybudować dom o pow. 75 m2 za 180 tys.zł.
 ile kosztuje m2 domu o pow. powyżej 90 m2, a ile o pow. poniżej 80 m2?

moim zdaniem, ze względu na koszty stałe niezależne od powierzchni, nie opłaca się budować domów poniżej 80 m2., a ze względu w ogóle na koszty najtaniej jest postawić parterówkę 90-100 m2. Poniżej nie warto, bo wyjdzie ciaśniejszy dom w tej samej lub zbliżonej cenie, a powyżej to już jest zagadnienie czy budować poddasze użytkowe, wówczas i powierzchnia musiałaby być większa, i siła rzeczy koszty poszłyby znacząco w górę.

przypominam: poruszamy się w kwocie około 200 tys., nie interesują nas marzenia i gusty ani prestiż, tylko realny budżet i zaspokojenie podstawowych potrzeb mieszkaniowych.

----------


## an-bud

> czyli można już merytorycznie, nie ideologicznie?
> no to zagaję dyskusję: jak uważacie, jaka jest minimalna powierzchnia prostego domu, poniżej której koszty już zmniejszają się dużo wolniej lub wcale?
> 
> przykład: buduje dom o pow.90 m2 za 200 tys. zł. mogę tez wybudować dom o pow. 75 m2 za 180 tys.zł.
>  ile kosztuje m2 domu o pow. powyżej 90 m2, a ile o pow. poniżej 80 m2?
> 
> moim zdaniem, ze względu na koszty stałe niezależne od powierzchni, nie opłaca się budować domów poniżej 80 m2., a ze względu w ogóle na koszty najtaniej jest postawić parterówkę 90-100 m2. Poniżej nie warto, bo wyjdzie ciaśniejszy dom w tej samej lub zbliżonej cenie, a powyżej to już jest zagadnienie czy budować poddasze użytkowe, wówczas i powierzchnia musiałaby być większa, i siła rzeczy koszty poszłyby znacząco w górę.
> 
> przypominam: poruszamy się w kwocie około 200 tys., nie interesują nas marzenia i gusty ani prestiż, tylko realny budżet i zaspokojenie podstawowych potrzeb mieszkaniowych.


Dla mnie m2 będzie zawsze odnośnikiem ceny.... dla samotnej osoby wystarczy domek 40m2 .... może nawet mniejszy, a może i dla pary też wystarczyć. Specjalnie przesadzam bo są takie mieszkania i ludzie w nich żyją! Pojęcie wielkości będzie zawsze względne w zależności od odniesienia, a mniejsze o podobnym standardzie i technologi / konstrukcji będzie zawsze tańsze od większego....
Specjalnie dla jaj i przesady :wink:  troszkę wcześniej podałem koszt mojego "domku" na kołach .... metry obniżyły znacznie cenę.... bym się zmieścił w temacie z 10 x mniejszym limitem  :smile:

----------


## EZS

> a mniejsze o podobnym standardzie i technologi / konstrukcji będzie zawsze tańsze od większego....


no właśnie to nie jest tak do końca. Są koszty stałe w postaci papierów, pozwoleń, przyłączy, pieca CO a nawet - w pewnym zakresie - liczby okien i drzwi. Te koszty rozłożone na 100m a na 200 m będą się różnić diametralnie... 
W zasadzie są przedziały powierzchniowe, w których maleje nam tylko ilość metrów wolnych na środku pomieszczeń a cała reszta w zostaje bez zmian. 
Ale nie wiem, jaka jest najmniejsza powierzchnia, poniżej której udział kosztów stałych zaczyna dominować na tyle, że zmniejszenie powierzchni już nie spowoduje istotnych oszczędności...

----------


## an-bud

> no właśnie to nie jest tak do końca. Są koszty stałe w postaci papierów, pozwoleń, przyłączy, pieca CO a nawet - w pewnym zakresie - liczby okien i drzwi. Te koszty rozłożone na 100m a na 200 m będą się różnić diametralnie... 
> W zasadzie są przedziały powierzchniowe, w których maleje nam tylko ilość metrów wolnych na środku pomieszczeń a cała reszta w zostaje bez zmian. 
> Ale nie wiem, jaka jest najmniejsza powierzchnia, poniżej której udział kosztów stałych zaczyna dominować na tyle, że zmniejszenie powierzchni już nie spowoduje istotnych oszczędności...


Tak i to co na czerwono.... znaczy te m2 mamy całkowicie za darmochę.... beton, ocieplenie, marmury....wzrastającą procentowo część dachu i murów..... to gratuluję  :wink:

----------


## gorbag

Koszty stałe u mnie:
przyłącza - 10tys.
instalacje - 30tys.
formalności - 10tys.

Reszta, jeśli nawet nie wprost proporcjonalnie, to w dużej mierze zależy od metrażu. No może jeszcze instalacje - przy mniejszym domu nie zastanawiałbym się za wiele, tylko szedł w ogrzewanie CO i CWU prądem, to instalacja wyszłaby taniej.

Po zakończeniu domu mam w planach budowę domku gościnnego/gospodarczego na fundamencie istniejącej szopy. To będzie dopiero tanie budowanie. Na pewno opiszę.

----------


## Elfir

> Dla mnie m2 będzie zawsze odnośnikiem ceny.... dla samotnej osoby wystarczy domek 40m2 .... )


Tylko dom nie jest mieszkaniem. Wymaga posiadania rzeczy, których w mieszkaniach z różnych podowód nie ma. Nie wiem czy ktoś będzie chciał zamienić 40 m2  bloku z na 40 m2 w domku, bo prócz ogrodu niewiele to zmienia jego warunki życia. Prócz tego, że musi się szarpać z budową kilka lat a potem jeszcze utrzymywać działkę. 
Mieszkam w dwie osoby na 48 m2 i jest zdecydowanie za ciasno. 
Owszem, na tej powierzchni mieszkała moja babcia z dziadkiem i trójką dzieci. Ale z drugiej strony moi pra-pra-pra przodkowie mieszkali w ziemiankach o pow. 10m2 z babką, dziećmi, kozą i kurami, więc nie można porównywać warunków mieszkaniowych kiedyś i dziś. Wynika to, ż faktu, że mamy o wiele więcej przedmiotów. 
Moja babcia nie miała dwóch komputerów, wielkiej biblioteki ksiązek, akwarium, suszarki do prania, mikrofalówki, własnego łóżka (spała na rozkładanej kanapie) i wielkiej klatki na szynszyle. A rowery trzymało się w piwnicy

----------


## Elfir

> Reszta, jeśli nawet nie wprost proporcjonalnie, to w dużej mierze zależy od metrażu. No może jeszcze instalacje - przy mniejszym domu nie zastanawiałbym się za wiele, tylko szedł w ogrzewanie CO i CWU prądem, to instalacja wyszłaby taniej.
> .


W małych domach w ogóle nie ma sensu ciągnąc gazu. A kotłownia na paliwo stałe pochłania duża częśc powierzchni małego domu.

----------


## Zielony ogród

wymieńmy koszty stałe, niezależne od wielkości domu:

zaczynam tylko listę, bo już niezbyt dobrze to pamiętam:
projekt : ???? 2 000
adaptacja i cała dokumentacja związana z PNB - ?? u mnie to było 3 500
? co dalej?

zakładamy, że domy maja taka sama liczbę pomieszczeń, ale w domu mniejszym są one mniejsze, a w większym większe oczywiście :smile: 

za koszt stały proponuję wyjątkowo uznać może takie rzeczy:
- np. cenę komina -  można się umówić, że w małym domu dążymy do postawienia tylko jednego komina, a jego cena jest niezmienna bez względu na to, czy dom ma 70m2, czy 100m2.
- drzwi wejściowe (1szt.bez względu na wielkość domu)
- po jednym oknie typowym na pomieszczenie, ponieważ czy pokój ma 9 m2, czy 14m2, to takie jedno okno musi mieć
- rozdzielnia elektryczna
- wyposażenie łazienki i kuchni (armatura - ilość jest stała)
- drzwi wewnętrzne - ilość jest stała przy stałej ilości pomieszczeń
te wymienione powyżej rzeczy - jaki to może być koszt? (przy całości kosztów 200 tys)

załóżmy, że to może być razem 50 tys.
czyli:
1) dom 90 m2 budujemy za 200tys, czyli 50 tys. k.stałych plus 150 tys. zależnych od powierzchni, co daje nam 1667 zł/m2 plus 50 tys. 
2) dla porównania: dom 75 m2 budujemy za 50 tys. k.stałych plus 1667zł x 75m2 = 125 tys zł, razem daje nam to 175 tys. zł

podsumowanie:
dom 90m2 = 200 tys
dom 75 m2 = 175 tys.

czyli dom mniejszy o 17 % kosztuje mniej o 12,5 %.

jest niesamowicie uproszczone podejście, ale aby to dobrze policzyć musiałby ktoś mieć czas.......ja miałam tylko 5 minut :smile: 

a, i nie liczyłam przyłączy - bo to są sprawy indywidualne, wszędzie inne.

----------


## luntrusk

Człowiek samotny lub para bez dzieci może mieszkać spokojnie na powierzchni 60-70 m2. Wcale nie musi to być dom "standardowy". Można wybudować sobie dom całoroczny - one są dużo mniejsze jeśli chodzi o powierzchnię i co za tym idzie dużo tańsze. A działki pod taką zabudowę też są o wiele tańsze. Bardzo dużo takich rozwiązań jest w "puszczach", lasach, a największa ilość chyba w lasach koło Warszawy. Wystarczy wybudować dom, który ma salon, kuchnię, sypialnię, gabinet (lub pokój gościnny) i łazienkę połączoną z pom. gospodarczym. Budując taki tani ale zarazem praktyczny dom wcale nie trzeba decydować się na dachówkę ceramiczną (która jest bardzo droga) czy okna trzyszybowe (które też znacząco podnoszą koszty). Takie domy są bardzo wygodne i powiem szczerze, że mnie się bardzo podobają. Bo są tanie, wygodne i bardzo często położone w pięknych miejscach. Znam jedną osobę, która na przekór obiegowej opinii ("samotnej osobie nie opłaca się budować domu... bo drogi i lepiej kupić sobie mieszkanie dwupokojowe lub kawalerkę") wybudowała sobie malutki domek o powierzchni 60 m2. Bez dachówki ceramicznej, zwykłe okna (itd) i zapłaciła za całą inwestycję mniej (działka + dom) niż za mieszkanie dwupokojowe. Mieszka w pięknym miejscu, "stosunkowo" blisko do aglomeracji i nie czuje się samotna w swoim domku czy odizolowana od świata. Dom wraz z działką kosztował nieco mniej niż 150 tyś zł. 

Jak chcemy malutki i ustawny domek to spokojnie możemy mieć taki na bazie kwadratu. Wyjdzie nas najtaniej - czysta matematyka i kalkulacja.

----------


## compi

> wymieńmy koszty stałe, niezależne od wielkości domu:
> 
> zaczynam tylko listę, bo już niezbyt dobrze to pamiętam:
> projekt : ???? 2 000
> adaptacja i cała dokumentacja związana z PNB - ?? u mnie to było 3 500
> ? co dalej?
> 
> zakładamy, że domy maja taka sama liczbę pomieszczeń, ale w domu mniejszym są one mniejsze, a w większym większe oczywiście
> 
> ...


Masz rację. Przyłącza, geodeta, kierownik, badania elektryczne, odbiór komina, droga dojazdowa, kanaliza, woda..... te same pieniądze na 500 i 100m2.

----------


## Zielony ogród

compi, poruszamy się w domkach za 200 tys, więc w niewielkim zakresie powierzchni użytkowej. poza kosztami typowo stałymi (przyłącza, papiery itp.) dochodzą te, które są stałe dla domów o podobnej powierzchni. np. ilość drzwi wewnętrznych - jest niezalezna od wielkości pomieszczeń, tylko od ilości. budujemy dom z dwiema sypialniami - w domku 75m2 będą to dwie sypialnie po 10 m2, a w domku 90 m2 będą to dwie sypialnie po 13 m2 - a okna i drzwi dokładnie te same. a uwierzcie, że sypialnia 10 m2 a sypialnia 13 m2 to ogromna różnica w komforcie.

----------


## luntrusk

Nie każdy chce mieć kominek w domu - kolejny przykład "stereotypu"  :wink: . Można żyć bez kominka równie wygodnie - według mnie nawet wygodniej. My kominka mieć nie będziemy bo dla nas kominek w salonie = kotłownia w salonie. Więc kominka bym na listę nie wpisywała. 

Gdybym decydowała się na malutki domek np 60 m2 to budowałabym dom tak by łazienka, pom. gosp i kuchnia się ze sobą "stykały" - bo będzie najtaniej. Nie budowałabym kominka. Łazienka byłaby mała, pom. gosp. też maluteńkie z wejściem przez łazienkę. Na pewno dachu nie robiłabym z dachówki ceramicznej więc i więźba była by tańsza. Okna montowałabym jednoszybowe bo są "tanie jak barszcz". Do tego tylko jeden komin wentylacyjny.

----------


## gorbag

> Budując taki tani ale zarazem praktyczny dom wcale nie trzeba decydować się na dachówkę ceramiczną (która jest bardzo droga) czy okna trzyszybowe (które też znacząco podnoszą koszty).


To że dachówka ceramiczna jest droga, to dość popularne przekonanie, ale nie musi tak być, szczególnie przy prostych dachach na małych domach.
W moim przypadku kalkulacja na ceramiczną marsylkę z Tondachu wyszła niższa niż na Ruukki Finera (akurat taka blacha mi się podobała i te porównywaliśmy, bo były w ofercie tego samego sprzedawcy). Oczywiście są też inne koszty. Wiązary pod dachówkę kosztowały równo 500 zł drożej niż za 3cm węższe krokwie pod blachę, a dekarz mówił, że za krycie blachą wziąłby około 1000 zł mniej za robociznę.
Suma sumarum wychodziła mi praktycznie taka sama cena za blachę (wiem że są tańsze blachy) i za dachówkę ceramiczną (wiem że są droższe dachówki).

W przypadku okien 2 i 3 szybowych, różnica na całym domu wychodziła nam około 3000 zł, wybraliśmy trzyszybowe.

----------


## luntrusk

Nie doprecyzowałam chyba swojej wypowiedzi  :wink:  Dachówka ceramiczna to stosunkowo "niewielki" koszt w stosunku do tego co jest z nią związane. Wykończenie dachu dachówką ceramiczną - jest potwornie drogie. Więźba jest bardzo droga - bo dachówka ceramiczna jest ciężka więc konstrukcja dachu też nam drożeje. 

Niedaleko gdzie teraz mieszkam jest dom wybudowany z ... (nie wiem z czego, mogę się tylko domyślać) "papy". Dach na pewno nie jest pokryty ceramiką ani blachą. Wygląda jak "pokolorowana papa". Podobno pokrycie tego dachu i cała konstrukcja była "tania jak barszcz" i to skłoniło właścicieli do takiego zamknięcia domu (pokrycia dachowego). Mimo, że dom nie jest pokryty dachówką ten dach "z papy" wizualnie mi się bardzo podoba. Cały domek jest prosty i ten dach z namalowanymi "dachówkami" pięknie się komponuje. Nie wiem jakie są różnice w cenie takiej "papy" i dachówki ale papa jest lekka więc konstrukcja dachu musi być dużo tańsza.

----------


## gorbag

> Wykończenie dachu dachówką ceramiczną - jest potwornie drogie. Więźba jest bardzo droga - bo dachówka ceramiczna jest ciężka więc konstrukcja dachu też nam drożeje.


O tym też napisałem powyżej. W moim przypadku różnica w cenie między wiązarami na cały dom pod dachówkę i pod blachę wynosiła równo 500 złotych netto +8% VAT, a koszt wynikał z pogrubienia szerokości krokwi o 3 cm. Nic tu potwornego, ani bardzo drogiego.

----------


## luntrusk

Ok. Ja nie sprawdzałam tej "obiegowej" informacji. Bo chcę mieć dachówkę. To w takim razie skąd się takie opinie biorą? Pytanie retoryczne...

----------


## an-bud

> Ok. Ja nie sprawdzałam tej "obiegowej" informacji. Bo chcę mieć dachówkę. To w takim razie skąd się takie opinie biorą? Pytanie retoryczne...


Z ograniczenia umysłowego projektantów.... typizacji, ogólnie z bezmyślności....  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

Przy małym domku nie pakowałabym się w kominek. Raz - może przegrzewać malutki dom, dwa - rezygnując z komina, mamy dodatkowe 2-3 tyś do wydania gdzie indziej.  Pomijam wysokie koszty wkładu i obudowy. Jak ktoś musi palić, lepiej by wybrał kozę. Zajmuje też mniej powierzchni niż kominek.

Wady blachodachówki - jest głośna w czasie deszczu. Wymaga pełnego deskowania (bo cienkie krokwie za mocno pracują), które nie jest wymagane przy dachówce. 
Myślę, że koszty dachu z blachodachówki i dachówki cementowej są zbliżone.

----------


## luntrusk

A różnica w cenie dachówki i "pokolorowanej papy"? Blachodachówka to ogólnie porażka - tu gdzie mieszkamy mamy dach z blachodachówki i jak pada mocno deszcz słyszę go na parterze... To jak głośno musi być słychać na poddaszu? Ja myślałam raczej o zmniejszeniu kosztu dachu zmieniając dachówkę i konstrukcję na "pokolorowaną papę". Mnie to się podoba wizualnie. Ale jakiego rzędu są różnice w cenie to nie wiem.

----------


## compi

Nie jestem jakimś propagatorem kominków i systemów z nimi związanych, ale do dzisiaj, przyznam że  również dzięki ciepłej pogodzie, ogrzewamy dom właśnie kominkowi i DGP. Jest i ciepło i sympatycznie, a od 15 września zużyliśmy około 4m przestrzennych grabu za niecały tysiąc złotych( CWU jest z PC z zasobnikiem). Kotłowni w salonie nie stwierdzono, hehe. Mały solidnie docieplony dom dzięki dobrze dobranej kozie lub tym bardziej wkładowi z płaszczem wodnym nic nie będzie przegrzewał. Może to być najtańszy sposób na ogrzanie, niestety przepisy i tak wymagają innego dodatkowego systemu CO.

----------


## Elfir

pokolorowana papa to rozumiem gont bitumiczny?
Też wymaga pełnego deskowania.

----------


## DEZET

Mam pokrycie altany z gonta bitumicznego i.. ani on nie jest lekki, ani tani. No i konieczne pełne deskowanie, co dodatkowo podnosi koszty. Za ten gont dawałem już dawno ok.30zł/m2, blachodachówka (w promocji) kosztowała mnie 21,5/m2 , potem była już po 26,50. Do wszelkich obróbek wykorzystałem płaską blachę, którą mi pogięto jak chciałem- tu wyszło tanio, czego stosując dachówkę i systemowe rozwiązania obróbek nie da się przeskoczyć.
Odnośnie więźby dachowej- w projekcie miałem te same rozmiary pod dachówkę i blachę- projektant poszedł na łatwiznę, a różnica w ciężarze materiałów ok. 10-krotna).

Proponowałbym zacząć od ustalenia ilości pomieszczeń w takim średnim domu (90-100m2), który bierzemy(?) pod uwagę- wyjdzie wtedy ilość ścian wewnętrznych, drzwi, okien (niekoniecznie 1-szybowych- takie tylko chyba w oborach się wstawia :wink:  ). Optuję za parterówką.
Kosztów przyłączy, ogrodzenia i papierologii nie wliczamy, bo rozbieżności są znaczne. 
Piszecie, że komin niepotrzebny, ale co gdy nie chcemy grzać prądem lub gazem i co *z wentylacją*? Rekuperator, czy WM w takim domu? Już się robi  "zamieszanie". Zaraz ktoś napisze, że można "tanią" Lunę, itd. Koszty komin/reku mogą się zrównoważyć, ale wcale nie muszą.

----------


## Elfir

Jaki jest sens budowania dodatkowych m2 na kotłownię na paliwa stałe? 
WM - czy i tak nie będzie wymogiem po 2014r, kiedy zostaną zaostrzone warunki techniczne jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki? Ja bym WM zaczęła traktowac jako +/- koszt stały.

----------


## luntrusk

Dach wygląda jak tutaj:

http://www.google.pl/imgres?start=15...&tx=156&ty=107

Tylko kolor inny. 

Moja architekt, koleżanka mają normalne okna (chyba 1-szybowe) a w oborze nie mieszkają. Mają śliczne małe domki. Więc chyba Dezet wymyślasz z tą oborą  :wink:  Swoją drogą niejedna obora stylizowana podoba mi się bardziej niż willa za ciężkie pieniądze...

----------


## DEZET

Dokładnie to co pokazujesz to gont bitumiczny. 
To, że ktoś ma mały domek nie świadczy, że okno ma 1 szybę- u mnie są 3 szyby i trzeba się dobrze przyjrzeć, żeby zobaczyć tą środkową. Być może to Twoje przejęzyczenie: 1 szyba= 1 pakiet(czyli 2szyby).
Żeby nie być gołosłownym: http://allegro.pl/okno-inwentarskie-...792890407.html
ale są też z dwoma szybami (!): http://allegro.pl/okno-pcv-gospodarc...728075498.html

Mam w okolicy co najmniej kilka obór przerobionych na mieszkania - często po takiej zmianie różnicę widać tylko na elewacji, jeśli zostawili czerwoną cegłę.

----------


## Elfir

Okna jednoszybowe - w domu nie założysz, bo to sprzeczne z prawem. Okna muszą spełniać minimalne wartości izolacyjności cieplnej.
Wybudować zimną altanę to jednak nie to samo co wybudowac dom spełniający wymagane parametry izolacyjności.

----------


## luntrusk

Może to są okna dwuszybowe. Napisałam, że nie wiem jak się nazywają. Są "normalne" i na pewno nie trzyszybowe.

----------


## netbet

nie rozumiem po co wałkujecie ciągle temat.. dom za 200 tys ... czy da się zbudować..

przeca wsie wiom  - że SIĘ DA!

są tu tacy "gadający" co im sie udało..
są tacy co "prawie" musnęli 200 koła
są marzyciele o 200 koła bez wiedzy
są utracjusze co planowali 200 koła i .... brakło drugie tyle  :big grin: 

a dywagacje n/t kto co, i a ile.. a po co to, a po co tamto... szyba taka sraka owaka....

dom za 200 koła da się zbudować!!! i nie po linii minimum i wcale nie 80m2... ale trza MYŚLEĆ i [email protected]$# samemu..

wy tu sobie gadu gadu...  a "myśliciele" ciągle nie budują.... a my mieszkamy... zakładamy lampki na okoliczne drzewa...

święta idą....  może załóżmy wątek "DOM ZA STÓWĘ!  - będzie jazda... ( sa stówę buduje się garaże albo pomieszczenia na śmieci )

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Zielony ogród

że "sięda", to wiemy :smile: , mniej więcej wiemy też, jaki to dom. ale teraz w ramach tej wiedzy pojawiają sie kolejne dylematy: owszem dom parterowy, "stodółka", ale czy 75 m2 powierzchni, czy może 90 m2? Przy tak małym budżecie walczymy o każdą złotówkę, ale też i o każdy metr. 15 metrów więcej w takim małym domu robi ogromna różnicę, a jak duża jest to różnica w kosztach przy zachowaniu tej samej ilości pomieszczeń? Instalacje bez zmian, stolarka bez zmian, więc może warto?

----------


## artix1

> Przy małym domku nie pakowałabym się w kominek. Raz - może przegrzewać malutki dom, dwa - rezygnując z komina, mamy dodatkowe 2-3 tyś do wydania gdzie indziej.  Pomijam wysokie koszty wkładu i obudowy. Jak ktoś musi palić, lepiej by wybrał kozę. Zajmuje też mniej powierzchni niż kominek.Wady blachodachówki - jest głośna w czasie deszczu. Wymaga pełnego deskowania (bo cienkie krokwie za mocno pracują), które nie jest wymagane przy dachówce. Myślę, że koszty dachu z blachodachówki i dachówki cementowej są zbliżone.


 Można i trzeba ciąć koszty ale czy od razu trzeba rezygnować z przyjemności i budować dom w wersji podstawowej  bez odrobiny luksusu. Koszt komina i małej kozy nie rozwali całego budżetu w pył, a zimowe wieczory przy kominku są bezcenne. Kupując używany samochód chcemy, żeby miał klimę, światła przeciwmgielne, fajnie by mieć czujniki cofania, a przecież można by kupić "golasa", też będzie zadek wozić  :big grin: . Kominek wolnostojący nie raz się zimą przyda. W ostatni piątek po "delikatnej" wichurze nie mieliśmy prądu przez prawie 30godz. Temp. w mieszkaniu spadła do 18'C, na szczęście nie było dużego mrozu. Kominka brak, a by się przydał. "Kotłownia" w salonie?. Przeżyję :wink:  :wink:  Już nie pierwszy raz słyszę o strasznym hałasie podczas deszczu w domu krytym blachodachówką. Mieszkam w takim domu, na poddaszu jest sypialnia, nic nie słychać, a śpię czujnie jak zając  :smile: . W budowanym właśnie domu, nic nie słychać, a kilka razy lało jak z cebra. Recepta? Trzeba ocieplać poddasze wełną o dobrych parametrach i nie udawać , że 20cm to aż za dużo. W zestawie z dobrymi oknami nie widzę i nie ma problemu. Zapraszam na wizję lokalną podczas ulewy. Posłuchamy i zmienimy chyba zdanie o głośnych blachach  :yes: . Przewinęły się przez wątek okna jednoszybowe  :big grin: . Pominę milczeniem. Dopłata do pakietu dwukomorowego (okno 1.5x1.5m ) czyli 3 szyby max 150zł, nie majątek. Jedyne miejsce generujące "hałas" to stalowe parapety.  Pełne deskowanie pod blachę? Eee niekoniecznie i po co? Blacha ładnie spina połać dachu, deskowanie jest zbędne.  Moje wiązary wykonane były pod dachówkę, pomimo krycia blachodachówką, różnica w cenie znikoma.

----------


## Elfir

Bo miałeś wiązary pod dachówkę, dlatego nie masz pełnego deskowania.

Gdybym ja miała kominek, nie zamknęłabym się w zakładanym budżecie budowy (komin+nawiew+wkład+obudowa).

----------


## artix1

> A różnica w cenie dachówki i "pokolorowanej papy"? Blachodachówka to ogólnie porażka - tu gdzie mieszkamy mamy dach z blachodachówki i jak pada mocno deszcz słyszę go na parterze... To jak głośno musi być słychać na poddaszu? Ja myślałam raczej o zmniejszeniu kosztu dachu zmieniając dachówkę i konstrukcję na "pokolorowaną papę". Mnie to się podoba wizualnie. Ale jakiego rzędu są różnice w cenie to nie wiem.


 To nie blacha jest Bee, tylko blacha na domu, w którym mieszkasz. Zakup jakiegoś pokrycia za całe 17zł/m2, do tego "tradycyjne" ocieplenie i mamy słynny hałas. Do całego zestawu możemy dołączyć jakieś ładne okna pcv o bliżej nie znanych parametrach i zamiast słuchać "Radia M....a" słyszymy dach  :yes: . "Pokolorowaną " papę czyli gonty lub taką http://rolowanadachowka.icopal.pl/index.php?page=home  kładziemy na pełne deskowanie, które wymaga sporo budulca i pracy. Moja Finera ma kilkadziesiąt lat gwarancji, tak sobie myślę, że poleży sobie spokojnie na dachu do mojej późnej starości. Czy potrzebujęmy 100 letniego pokrycia dachowego?  :big grin: . Na starość przyda się zdrowie i dobra "szuflada" żeby można było jeszcze jakąć marchewkę pochrupać  :big grin:

----------


## artix1

> Bo miałeś wiązary pod dachówkę, dlatego nie masz pełnego deskowania. Gdybym ja miała kominek, nie zamknęłabym się w zakładanym budżecie budowy (komin+nawiew+wkład+obudowa).


 Tak czy owak, drewniane stężenia załatwiają sprawę sztywności połaci. Fakt, wiązary mam dosyć masywne. Komin 6m 1600zł, doprowadzenie powietrza z zewnątrz jakieś 50zł, kózka wolnostojąca lekko licząc 2tys. Nie jestem zwolennikiem typowych kominków w masywnych obudowach, jakoś mnie nie kręcą i dlatego skusze się na kominek wolnostojący. Pewnie nie raz się przyda rezerwowe źródło ciepła w razie braku prądu. Podobnie wygląda sprawa kuchenki, ostatnio przeklinałem ceramikę, indukcja bez zasiania też nie specjalnie chce działać. Żonka "zaparzyła" sobie kawkę na resztkach ciepłej wody z kranu  :big grin: . Gazówka  :yes:

----------


## Elfir

atrix - przecież ja też pisałam o kozie dla tych, co musża mieć ogień.
Nie wiem, gdzie mieszkasz, ale u nas w Kórniku najdłuższy brak prądu to ok pół godziny.

----------


## artix1

> atrix - przecież ja też pisałam o kozie dla tych, co musża mieć ogień. Nie wiem, gdzie mieszkasz, ale u nas w Kórniku najdłuższy brak prądu to ok pół godziny.


 Spoczko, nie doczytałem  :smile: . Kózka jest fajną sprawą tylko koniecznie z doprowadzeniem powietrza z zewnątrz.  Jak wiaterek taki jak ostatnio przewróci kilka słupów to na półgodzinie się nie skończy niestety. Różnie to z pogodą bywa, nawet trąby powietrzne sie pojawiają od czasu do czasu. Obecnie urzęduję w skandynawskich górach. W piątek po 17 zerwał się "lekki" wiaterek w porywach do 50m/s, trwało to koło 2 godzin. Około 50 tys ludzi zostało brutalnie pozbawionych prądu. Dało czadu  :eek: . Żonka wracała ze sklepu i przez chwilę musiała sie przykolegować do znaku drogowego, bo znalazłaby się na jezdni  :yes: . W starciu z naturą nie mamy szans.

----------


## dr_au

> Gdybym ja miała kominek, nie zamknęłabym się w zakładanym budżecie budowy (komin+nawiew+wkład+obudowa).


Koszt kozy, systemowego komina stalowego i robocizny to jakies 6-7 tys. Czy to dużo, czy mało, zależy od punktu widzenia. Kominek/koza przydaje sie do odgrzewanie w okresie przejściowym i w zimne letnie dni.

----------


## DEZET

No i zaczęliście o kominku, a sprawa komina wentylacyjnego leży :wink:  Nie wiem, czy WM będzie wymogiem od 2014- chyba nie, więc temat otwarty. 
Blachodachówka przy deszczu u mnie "szumi" ale nie mam jeszcze nic ocieplone.Teraz ten szum działa... usypiająco  :wink: 

Najważniejsze- za 200k dom da się zbudować, ale jak mówi *netbet*: zapierdzielać trzeba samemu. Ja też, choć jeszcze nie skończyłem wiem, że da się postawić za tyle nawet taką chałupę jak moja. Zaznaczam dom do zamieszkania, bez fajerwerków, lepszy jednak od każdego mieszkania!

----------


## Xerses

> Nie jestem jakimś propagatorem kominków i systemów z nimi związanych, ale do dzisiaj, przyznam że  również dzięki ciepłej pogodzie, ogrzewamy dom właśnie kominkowi i DGP. Jest i ciepło i sympatycznie, a od 15 września zużyliśmy około 4m przestrzennych grabu za niecały tysiąc złotych( CWU jest z PC z zasobnikiem). Kotłowni w salonie nie stwierdzono, hehe. Mały solidnie docieplony dom dzięki dobrze dobranej kozie lub tym bardziej wkładowi z płaszczem wodnym nic nie będzie przegrzewał. Może to być najtańszy sposób na ogrzanie, niestety przepisy i tak wymagają innego dodatkowego systemu CO.


Hm co oprócz nastroju daje Ci ten system? Również grzeje od września (wode nawet od sierpnia) i do tej pory (w zasadzie do wigilii bo bynajmniej na tyle starczy zasypany zasobnik) zużyłem 1,7 tony czeskiego ekogroszku po 550 zł tona....... kotłownia jest gdzie jej miejsce - pracy ogólnie mało, no tylko brak tego nastroju  :smile:

----------


## compi

Ale do czego zmierzasz. Chcesz się licytować czy jak? Porównywać powierzchnię, kwoty wydane na izolację, na wspomnianą wcześniej kotłownię, która u mnie razem z kotłem olejowym kosztowała kilka tysięcy? Ja na pewno problemu w salonie nie mam,  jak to niektórzy opisują. Być może gdybym opierał się o płaszcz wodny i nim grzanie CWU to wtedy....  Mam taki wkład, że wyjmuję popiół raz na tydzień. Warunek to dobry opał. Żywy ogień nam bardzo odpowiada i dzisiaj nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez kominka.

----------


## Kasia242

Oo widze że batalia trwa :big grin: ...i słusznie.
Moim zdaniem zalezy tez od trybu zycia jaki się prowadzi,moze to zdziwi ale teraz jeszcze mieszkamy w piatkę 2+3 na dokładnie 36 m2 w bloku i powiem szczerze tragedii totalnej nie ma,dzieciaki malutkie ,,,salon,, służy za bawialnię,...no jest przytulnie :big lol: ,najbardziej brakuje miejsca na upchanie pierdół,dlatego na bieząco pozbywam sie graciarni,oraz ogrodu(plac do zabawy itp).
Dla mnie osobiście dwie sprawy są wazne - koszty biezacej eksploatacjii i troche terenu obok domu...reszta to szczególy,za duzo w domu nie przebywam(praca,hobby),a do wyspania się starczy 10 m2 plus salon 20 m2 na jakaś impreze i pokoiki dla dzieci.Stad moje przyszle 83 m2 to bedzie willa dla nas :big grin: ,a w 200 tyś to się zmieszcze spokojnie jeszcze zostanie na fajny motocykl :yes: .

Ktoś tu wspomniał o bliskości usytuowania  łazienki,kuchni i kotłowni - no w rzeczy samej wtedy koszty instalacjii Co i wod-kan sa bardzo małe,a przy liczbie mieszkanców do 3-4 osob piec 2F spełni swoje zadanie (znowu oszczednosci).Myśle że wybór projektu,potem metraz, sa kluczowe, dla ceny..no i własna robota..
U mnie o dziwo wykończeniówka to dość nieznaczna częśc ceny całości (tzn. materiały),najwięcej pójdzie własnie na koszty stałe,papiery,instalacje itp.
Duzo kasy zzeraja rzeczy wygodne ale mozna bez nich zyc....a sa one niejednokrotnie wybierane do malych domów...centralne odkurzacze,sterowniki do wszystkiego,drenaze(nie zawsze potrzebne),monitoringi,centrale alarmowe,nawet energooszczedne 3 szybowe okna...które już potrafią kosztować ale...się nie zwracają,potem przy wykonczeniówce kupuje sie mnóstwo drogich rzeczy...i wychodzi domek 100m2...250-300 tys...akle to już indywidualny gust.Dla mnei lampa w kuchni ma dobrze świecić i jesli to zadanie spełni coś co kosztuje 100 zl to takie ma być - to tylko przyklad :smile: 
Następna sprawa dobór fachowców:
Ostatnio się zszokowalem jak szukałem fachwców do pokrycia dachowego, miniamalna cena za polozenie folii,łat i dachówek to 45 zl/m2 a srednia 60 zł/m2....panowie zgodnie podkreślali ze we dwójke jakies 6 dni pracy  ....ok 9000 zł....ja tez pracuję w budowlance ale nie jestem w stanie zarobić tygodniowo wiecej niz 1500 zł..więc wskoczyłem ze szwagrem na dach i...powiem że to latwiejsze niz kladzenie płytek w łazience :no: .
Także robić samemu ile sie da.
pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

Front247- mam to samo podejście do budowy i jak słyszę: wykończenie? uuu wykończeniówka najdroższa. Ale kiedy ona najdroższa? Jak robi "fachowiec" za stawkę x razy wyższą niż zakupione materiały! Zrobię sam, to najwyżej mogę podliczyć... zaoszczędzone pieniądze. Przy okazji czegoś się uczę. Nie polecałbym tylko budowy osobom, które nie mają smykałki do "samoróbstwa".

----------


## Elfir

przy układaniu gresu najpierw trzeba zainwestowac w duża maszynę do ciecia. A potem pogodzić się, że nie zawsze wychodzi równo. Przy stylu Shaby chic, rustykalnym, z małymi formatami płytek i szerokimi fugami da się zniwelować niedokładności. Gorzej jak ktoś ma gresy 60x60 z cienką spoiną.

----------


## EZS

Elfir, daj spokój, flex też przetnie wcale nie gorzej.. Fachowiec potrzebuje maszynę, bo on się nie chrzani z przymiarkami i przemyślewaniem, on chce szybko i następna fucha. Jak się samemu robi, to można na spokojnie pomyśleć, rozrysować. Duzo tych płytek nie mam, ale te kilka metrów na górze kładł mąż a kilka metrów na dole - fachowiec i... wyszło tak samo dobrze. Tylko mąż dwa razy dłużej  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Ja mam 80 m2 samego parteru w płytkach...

----------


## artix1

> Przy stylu Shaby chic, rustykalnym,


 Brzmi jak nazwa silnika do jakiegoś amerykańskiego Hot Rod'a  :big grin: . Ja preferuje style market economy  :big grin:

----------


## Niuniaaa

Witam.
Odważyłam się napisać (zapytać), aczkolwiek decyzję o budowie już podjeliśmy... Zacznę od początku:
zdecydowaliśmy się z mężem na budowę domu Majka Mini z Archetonu. Mamy: pozwolenie na budowę, działkę uzbrojoną a na niej udało nam się we własnym zakresie wykonać ławy, ściany fundamentowe, ocieplone, zasypane pospółką(?), od środka również wypełnione tymże "piaskiem" i zagęszczone (nie mamy jeszcze rozprowadzonych rur kanalizacyjnych oraz rzecz jasna - nie zalaliśmy tego betonem). Wszystko robiliśmy sami (nie jesteśmy budowlańcami ale jak się czyta i używa głowy to można wiele zdziałać - wymiarowo wyszło idealnie - przekątne domu grają co do centymetra :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  z czego jestem niezmiernie dumna hihi). Do tej pory na wszystko z własnej kieszeni łożyliśmy, teraz... stoimy przed faktem wzięcia kredytu... i mamy ogromny dylemat... 200 tys. wystarczy? Dom jak pisałam wyżej Majka Mini, więc malutki, niepodpiwniczony, dach wydaje się być prosty... bryła domu...hmmm...o niej bym nie powiedziała, że jest prosta...ale to był taki  mój domek marzeń powiedzmy, więc nie chciałam z tego rezygnować. Ogrzewanie na paliwo stałe. Budujemy systemem gospodarczym. Mój tato choć nie budowlaniec 2 domy wybudował więc ściany, kominy, w sumie z murarki to wszystko zrobi sam (oprócz dachu, na który chcemy wziąż ekipę). W rodzinie mamy hydraulika, a wykończeniówkę typu podłogi, regipsy, zrobi mąż...może być problem z płytkami bo tego nie robiliśmy sami ale tutaj przyjdzie z pomocą znajomy, któremu zapłacić trzeba będzie ale nie tyle co firmie...  materiały...hmmm..... nie z górnej półki rzecz jasna ale np. na dachówce nie chcemy oszczędzać. Okna znajomy taniej sprzeda, Może nie będzie to szalony rabat ale taniej... Wracam więc do pytania zasadniczego: CZY BIORĄC 200.000 KREDYTU UDA NAM SIĘ ZAMIESZKAĆ? Nie oczekuję cudów, nie liczę na to, że wszystkie pokoje będą wykończone, może chociaż sam parter... W papiery i to co "już" mamy włożyliśmy ok. 30tys. (w tym betoniarka i trochę sprzętów przydatnych podczas budowania). Bardzo się obawiam, że 200.000 to za mało na wprowadzenie się...
Proszę o przemyślane odpowiedzi... pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------


## jajmar

> Wady blachodachówki - jest głośna w czasie deszczu. Wymaga pełnego deskowania (bo cienkie krokwie za mocno pracują), które nie jest wymagane przy dachówce. 
> Myślę, że koszty dachu z blachodachówki i dachówki cementowej są zbliżone.


Skąd pomysł że blachodachówka wymaga pełnego deskowania? Bzdura.

----------


## Kasia242

DEZET masz racje. Jest jeszcze taki aspekt tej wykonczeniówki którego ja osobiscie nie jestem w stanie pojac,ale tak robi wiekszośc ludzi i wychodzi ze to ja jestem jakis dziwny :big grin: .
chodzi o to ze jak ktoś buduje dom to wiekszosc podchodzi do tego jakby to był juz jedyny cel w zyciu,ostatnie płytki,ostatnia lampka,ostatnia super klamka w drzwiach,to wszystko musi tak pasowac wizualnie ze kazdy bład to płacz(czytałem juz takie dzienniki),ludzie jakby nie traktują domu jak cos do mieszkania tylko cos co jest problemem bo jesli płytki lub elewacja będa tansze lub o 2 numery rózniły odcieniem to ich zycie wali się w gruzy.
Typowe podejscie to tez takie ze ..jak mawia mój znajomy,jak juz budowac dom to robic na igłe wszystko z najwyzszej półki...choc nadal ta głupia sypialnia z baldachimem i fototapetami ma być do spania...
Potem jest stres,wydana kupa kasy i zadowolenie owszem takze tylko wtedy wychodza takie sumy ze rzeczywiscie nie da sie zbudowac w 200 tysiacach.
Dominuja takie kryteria, nie praktyczno logiczne.
Wiadomo ze w Polsce koszty biezace sa stosunkowo wysokie,a ogólne perspektywy na prace czy dobre zarobki nie sa pewne.
U mnie podstawowe kryteria domu do zamieszkania to:
1.Niskei koszty eksploatacjii
2.Niskie koszty budowy(praca własna 90 %)
3.Brak nadmiernych obciązen kredytowych(żeby się nie zakopać na lata)
4.Praktyczne podejscie do rozwiazań konstrukcyjnych (dom ma słuzyc a nie obciazac)
5.Prawie całkowita obojetnośc w kwestii wykonczeniowej( wystrój skromny,czysty schludny,żadnych ekstrawagancjii)

Na tej podstawie wybierałem projekt i dobierałem troszkę kredytu.Polecam :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

> Skąd pomysł że blachodachówka wymaga pełnego deskowania? Bzdura.


Takie opisy znalazłam w projektach.

A co do wystroju - mojemu facetowi też starczy, że będzie miał miejsce na komputer. Kolory płytek go kompletnie nie interesują.
Ale są tacy ludzie, którym starczy byle co i tacy, którzy chcą mieć coś zgodnego ze swoim gustem. Żle czułabym się w brzydkim domu, w którym coś estetycznie by mnie raziło.

----------


## namira

Dla mnie najważniejsze w posiadaniu domu są : lokalizacja i niskie koszty  użytkowania. Jestem szczęściarą bo podobają mi się proste formy,bryły,nie lubię udziwnień,załamań,trzech balkonów na poddaszu,jestem osobą praktyczną,ale nie do bólu,dom (jak dla mnie) musi się podobać,ale o gustach się nie dyskutuje,generalnie wykończeniówkę mam ze średniej półki,nigdy nie kupiłabym np. lampy do kuchni za 3000zł skoro ta za kilka stówek  jest równie ładna i świeci jak należy.U mnie była taka umowa,że mąż buduje,ja wykańczam i mnie to bardzo odpowiadało,oczywiście,że na wykończeniówce można popłynać,różnice w materiałach wykończeniowych są ogromne,duża powierzchnia domu też robi swoje.Ja mam mały dom -123m p.u.,mieszka nas czwórka,dobrze zaizolowany i ocieplony,okna trzyszybowe, o zwartej bryle,łatwy do ogrzania,mieszkam drugi rok  i cieszy mnie bardzo,że mój dom ''odwdzięcza'' mi się niskimi kosztami eksploatacji.

----------


## scruffty

Moim zdaniem (a jestem na etapie wykończeniówki trochę większego domu) będzie wam trudno. Jak jeszcze chcecie dach kryty dachówką, to już całkiem odlot. Policzcie na sam dach z 40 tys. do tego Instalacje, tynki, ocieplenie. Za co daliście te 30 tys.? bo to dużo jak za same fundamenty. Jak macie w tym wszystkie instalacje w obrębie domu to już lepiej. Skończyć to do zamieszkania tylko na dole może się uda, ale przy przeprojektowaniu wydatków i wymagań, Musicie mocno przemyśleć kosztorys, niektórych kosztów się nie da tak łatwo zmniejszyć, a koszt betoniarki to pikuś przy całości. Ja nie lubię kredytów, ale lepiej wziąć 50 tys. więcej i kredyt dłuższy o np. 5 lat, niż zostać z rozgrzebaną budową, zwłaszcza, że teraz kredyty są tanie, a po 5 latach prawie każdy bank daje możliwość wcześniejszej spłaty bez obciążeń.

----------


## luntrusk

Domek Wasz nie jest prosty w budowie - jest dość udziwniony. Ten okrąglak - wykusz, Lukarna w kształcie trójkąta będą Was trochę kosztować  :wink:  Do tego macie dużo przeszkleń a okna są droższe niż ściana  :wink: 
Myślę, że parter spokojnie zrobicie jak będziecie kontrolować wydatki. Cały dom czyli parter i poddasze wątpie by udało się zrobić. Macie na poddaszu bardzo dużą łazienkę i jeśli zdecydujecie się na płytki prawie do sufitu to zapłacicie też odpowiednio  :wink:  Ja mam udziwniony domek choć przy Waszym wydaje mi się prosty  :wink:  a liczę 270 tyś. Dom Wasz niby ma małą powierzchnię ale pełno w nim dodatkowych elementów, które są drogie. Za przeszklenie i dach wydaje mi się, że wydacie ok 70 tyś zł. A gdzie reszta?  :wink: 
30 tyś na fundamenty wydaje mi się dużo - jeśli robiliście je całkowicie sami. Choć ile powinny kosztować fundamenty będę wiedzieć gdy sama będę je miała już wybudowane  :wink:  Bo teraz to gdybam  :big grin:

----------


## Niuniaaa

Dziękuję bardzo za opinie, są dla mnie cenne :smile: 
30 tys. poszło nie na same fundamenty, tylko ma całość łacznie z papierologią, kierownikiem budowy, zakupem i adaptacją projektu.
Dodatakowo w tych pieniądzach uwzględniłam wyburzenie jednego budynku, który "przeszkadza" nam w przyłączeniu do kanalizy. Nie mamy jeszcze pociągniętego przyłączenia do wody. Mam natomiast podciągniętą elektrykę i słup na działce. To w sumie wsio w tej kwocie. Same fundamenty w sumie wyszłoy ok. 15 tys.

Co do projektu - wiem, że nie jest prosty. Dach liczyłam w granicach 35 tys. i 25tys. okna. Z kilku okien rezygnujemy (np. w pokojach na górze, gdzie jest wyjście na balkon), tych od garażu a zamiast okna w kotłowni będą drzwi. 
Max możemy się zadłużyć na 220.000 i tak zrobimy ale szczytem marzeń jest wprowadzić się bez ruszania tych 20tys. W ciągu roku mamy taki plus, że wpływają nam dodatki poza wypłatami, ok. 12tys. więc jakby policzyć przez dwa lata budowy mamy dodatkowe 20tys., których nie ruszamy. Ja się ciągle łudzę, że jakoś uda nam się wprowadzić choć na dół biorąc 200tys., więc troszkę wylaliście mi kubeł zimnej głowy i moj zapał ostudziliście ale... brnę w to dalej...
PS. Zrobiliśmy nawet z mężem taką pseudo "kalkulację" poszczególnych etapów i 220 tys. nam wystarczyło  :smile:  jeśli ktoś byłby chętny i to "sprostować" to proszę napisać a ja rozpiszę co i jak liczyliśmy... :wiggle: :

----------


## luntrusk

Jak ja bym chciała aby moje fundamenty tyle kosztowały  :smile:  - super jeśli tylko tyle na nie wydaliście  :smile:  Ja jestem właśnie na etapie zmniejszania swojego domku bo po przemyśleniach wyszedł mi za duży... i za drogi  :wink:  Coś czuję, że jestem z tych co będą non stop ulepszać swoję pomysły  :wink: 

Ja na dach liczyłam 40 tyś zł w swoim domku. A na okna 35 tyś zł. Akurat te dwie rzeczy są bardzo łatwo do policzenia. Okna są droższe ale ja je traktuję jak ścianę  :smile:  więc nie ma co za bardzo się tych okien pozbywać  :wink:  My by uniknąć jakiegokolwiek kredytu zdecydowaliśmy się na budowę w dwóch etapach, w 3-4 lata budowa systemem gospodarczym. Liczymy, że za 200 tyś będziemy już mieszkać na dole a na 180 tyś wprowadzimy się do gołych ścian  :wink:  

Według mnie najważniejsze pytanie na jakie z mężem musicie sobie odpowiedzieć to to czy zależy wam bardziej na wygodzie i zrobionym całym domu. Czy na jak najmniejszym kredycie, kosztem wygody ale komfortu psychicznego  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Front247- dokładnie to samo mam - póki co jedyną ekstrawagancją ma być Roca Gap, bo mi się podoba, a reszta to taki kosmos, że nawet nie ma co myśleć. Wiem jaki orientacyjnie kolor będą miały drzwi wewnętrzne, a klamka...jest tak mało istotna, że nie zaprzątam sobie tym głowy. Oświetlenie chcę LED- oprawy nowoczesne, ale o szczegółach pomyślę, jak będę musiał wieszać, póki co "ikea" (żarówka z oprawką) musi starczyć :wink: . 
Płytek jakieś 90m2 i chyba polecę po całości jednymi (wiem... szok  :wink:  ) Najważniejsze będą rachunki za gaz- jeśli zmieszczę się w zakładanym zużyciu będzie ok. (na razie o tym cicho sza).

----------


## compi

Dezet, Gapa kupisz chyba najtaniej w LM, ale tylko  na ich stronach netowych. Coś około 400zł plus deska w.o. za dwie i pół stówki i masz ładny  komplet. Sam organizuję kasę, bo to tylko do końca roku. Upss.... taki cymes w tanim domu? ; )

----------


## Kasia242

DEZET z tymi płytkami po całosci to szok ale tylko w Polsce.Kurcze pojedziesz na Zachód...co tam zachód,Czechy,Węgry,Grecja,Włochy,Skandynawia..  .wszędzie klasa i proste formy,jakośc samych materiałów dobra ale formy strasznie prostolinijne...
Ja jako glazurnik mam juz oczoplas bo co klientowi robie łazienke to ,,galeria,, dekorków powala :smile: ,co my za naród jestesmy że w drogim kiczu piękno widzimy i sens zycia..? :big grin: 

Takze rób po całości niech wnetrze będzie spójne i proste,a nie ,,rozpackane,, .kiedys robiłem mieszkanie w kamienicy w Berlinie,naprawdę sytuowani ludzie,itp. prostota form mnie zniewalała,tam drewniane 200 letnie drzwi ze zwykłej kamienicy sie szlifuje po raz 40-sty(w ich zyciu) i nakłady olej i koniec..to samo ściany ,podłogi...jakis prosty gres lub lastriko/marmur w łazience i koniec...ehh...u nas dla odmiany w tych domkach ,tak bajkowo,kolorowo,plastikowo :smile: .
pozdrawiam

----------


## Sławek...

podobno o gustach się nie dyskutuje  :wink:

----------


## Kasia242

> podobno o gustach się nie dyskutuje


Nie pisałem o guscie tylko jego braku.
Moim zdaniem dobry gust jest ulokowany zaraz za praktycznym wykorzystaniem danej rzeczy,przykładowo robimy w domu dach,jego podstawowa funkcja to zapobiec wpuszczeniu wody do srodka,i to własciwie mógłby byc koniec ale ludzie chca jeszcze miec jakis jego kolor...ok duza bryła dachu obiektywnie spójnie wyglada kiedy jest cała w jednym kolorze..jaki wybierzemy kwestia gustu...ale.. juz dobranie kazdej piatej dachówki w rzędzie jako innej w barwie...to juz zaczyna być zly gust(kicz),bo zaburza podstawowa obiektywnie ładną prosta formę pokrycia dachowego,ktos może chciec dodatkowo na kazdej dachówce dołozyć plastkikowego pajacyka w kolorze obojetnym...itd. Podobne przykłady mozna mnozyć i wychodzi tragedia.Dzieje się tak dlatego bo ludzie w wiekszości ,,kupują oczami,, chca miec duzo ,drogo i ładnie..a to przy braku zachamowań prowadzi do totalnego kiczu :smile: .
Jadę sobie przez Czechy..góry...kazdy dom ma ładny drewniany płot,kazdy dom ma biały lub jasny kolor,a prawie kazda dachówka jest czerwona...u nas niespotykane,kazdy chce miec cos ,,swojego,, niespotykanego u innych ..róznorodnośc nie zawsze jest ładna.
Zbaczamy z tematu  :smile: pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

Front, oni tak prosto aranżowali bo to pod wynajem pewnie : ).

----------


## sipex

Witam wszystkich :smile:  co myślicie o tym domku 
http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...ik-II,851.html
magiczne 200 starczy?sam zrobię płytki,panele,malowanie szpachlowanie,regipsy,ocieplenie zewnetrzne z pucem siatką itd.Fajny domek chociaż wolał bym coś z poddaszem użytkowym tak koło 90m2 ale obawiam się,zę schody plus strop trochękasy pociągną i tak ostatnio za parterówkami się oglądam :wink:

----------


## sAndp

Witam serdecznie, jako że pierwszy mój post  :wink: 

Moją prośbą jest ocena projektu z pracowni Dom Dla Ciebie : Ala bez garażu http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...m/ala,485.html 
Z jedną zmianą, poszerzeniem 0,5-1m.

Czy są szanse zmieścić się w  200 000 zł ?( projekt pozbawiony wszelkich "urozmaiceń") 
Zakres wykonanych robót samodzielnie :
- łazienki (całość)
- elektryka (całość)
- ocieplenie poddasza + ścianki działowe (ogólnie można odważyć się stwierdzić. że całe poddasze)
- podłoga poddasze/parter samodzielnie

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Wartość mojej wzrosła 10x, fakt na wsi kosztuje "grosze" bo co to jest 70-80k za 1000m2, w porównaniu do działki 850m2 za 160k w mieście. .


Małe sprostowanie, działka 850m2 w mieście to od 300k w górę,  a fajna (położenie,  uzbrojenie itd) bliżej 500k. I to jest bariera rozwoju budownictwa w rejonie wielkich miast. Nie każdy kto marzy o domku jest gotów zrezygnować z komunikacji publicznej, taksówek i bliskości szkół,  przedszkoli...
 Z tego wątku wynika że powinno się udać zbudować domek za ok. 200k tylko problem jest... gdzie go postawić ?  :smile:  Jeżeli nic się nie odziedziczyło i nie ma się silnego pragnienia mieszkania na wsi to sprawa się mocno komplikuje.

----------


## Antkowa

> Małe sprostowanie, działka 850m2 w mieście to od 300k w górę,  a fajna (położenie,  uzbrojenie itd) bliżej 500k. I to jest bariera rozwoju budownictwa w rejonie wielkich miast. Nie każdy kto marzy o domku jest gotów zrezygnować z komunikacji publicznej, taksówek i bliskości szkół,  przedszkoli...
>  Z tego wątku wynika że powinno się udać zbudować domek za ok. 200k tylko problem jest... gdzie go postawić ?  Jeżeli nic się nie odziedziczyło i nie ma się silnego pragnienia mieszkania na wsi to sprawa się mocno komplikuje.


Nie przesadzałabym z tymi cenami, chyba że piszesz tylko o cenach warszawskich. Od początku wątku skupiamy się TYLKO na kosztach budowy domu a nie reszty, czyli działki , ogrodzenia itp.

----------


## DEZET

> Małe sprostowanie, działka 850m2 w mieście to od 300k w górę,  a fajna (położenie,  uzbrojenie itd) bliżej 500k. I to jest bariera rozwoju budownictwa w rejonie wielkich miast. Nie każdy kto marzy o domku jest gotów zrezygnować z komunikacji publicznej, taksówek i bliskości szkół,  przedszkoli...
>  Z tego wątku wynika że powinno się udać zbudować domek za ok. 200k tylko problem jest... gdzie go postawić ?  Jeżeli nic się nie odziedziczyło i nie ma się silnego pragnienia mieszkania na wsi to sprawa się mocno komplikuje.


Michale- nie musisz prostować- ww kwota 160k dotyczyła konkretnej działki we Wrocławiu forumowiczki, która swoje posty tu usunęła. 
Oczywiście wielokrotnie mówiliśmy, że kwota 200k dotyczy samego domu- działkę trzeba mieć- sposób otrzymania dowolny  :wink: 
Pytanie, czy wydatek 200k jest konieczny, tylko dlatego że do szkoły dzieci mają blisko( skończą szkołę i wyniosą się gdzieś dalej, a domu nie przeniesiesz). Kto buduje dom i nie posiada własnego auta? Często jest tak, że dojazd kilka km "ze wsi" trwa krócej niż przejechanie z jednej dzielnicy do drugiej.

----------


## DEZET

*sipex*- moim zdaniem dałoby radę w 200k. Mam kilka uwag: Pokoiki po 8m2 są małe. Układ wejścia do domu przez część "sypialnianą" mnie nie pasuje. Spory koszt to drzwi przesuwne w salonie (kto miał wycenę - ok.10k). Technologia szkieletowa nie będzie tańsza- lepiej ściany budować z BK (łatwa obróbka), czy (nie lubianego przeze mnie) porothermu. 
*
sAndp*- w Twoim projekcie "rozbawiło" mnie stwierdzenie "3 przytulne sypialnie". Jeśli pod tym kryje się tylko to że są małe, to szukałbym innego projektu. Na rysunkach, w skosie są szafy - kto to wymyślił i kto je zrobi? W innym miejscu, nie bardzo jest gdzie je ustawić- może to drobiazg, ale zwracam na niego uwagę. 

Przy dużym zaangażowaniu własnym możliwe jest ich zbudowanie w ok.200k. Osobna sprawa to przyłącza.

----------


## sipex

hmm..a co myślisz o tym domku ??tak orjentacyjnie jaki koszt będzie Twoim zdaniem
http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekt-domu-balbinka.php
eirm ,źe się rózni znacząco od poprzedniego ,ale myśle o jeszcze jednej opcji  z rodzicami wspólnie.Co do robót własnych to to samo plus ocieplenie poddasza i zabudowa zapomniałem dopisać :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Pokazujesz domki na wąskie działki. Czy takie masz ograniczenie. czy tylko myślisz, że taki zwarty w budowie będzie tańszy?
Ten drugi projekt na pewno droższy, tylko czy warto poświęcać 1/3 parteru na garaż? Sypialnie (ze skosami) też małe, jak poprzednio. Optymalnie moim zdaniem min. 10m2, ze skosami lepiej ok12m2. W opisie Balbinki niby 2 łazienki- w rzeczywistości to wc i łazienka. Dla 4 osób może być"ciasno" w niektórych porach dnia  :wink:  Określ sobie czego potrzebujesz, jakie usytuowanie domu na działce, to pomoże w wyborze projektu.
Zobacz np. ten (inna wersja niż moja): http://www.horyzont.com/projekt-domu...ys_10-18/0/127
Usuniesz garaż z projektu i masz to:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj5jri4emXY

Wesołych Świąt!!

----------


## sipex

działka 35x46 więc z tym problemu nie ma wjazd od zachodu na działkę..zależy mi ,żęby było tanio rózne fora przeszukałęm i dylemat mam czy parter czy poddasze różnie ludzie piszą dlatego nie moge jasno sięzdecydować..najlepiej dom na planie prostokąta dwuspadowy dach bez lukarni balkoników itp metrarz około 90-100m2 był by super jedna łazienka bez piwnicy garażow wiat itp..pokój gościnny plus jakieś 3 sypialnie było by super 2 dla nas i pozniej dziecka i jedna dla gości ewentualnie rodziców..wygląd zewnętrzny też dlamnie niema większego znaczenia pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Antkowa

Jesli wystarczy Wam domek 90-100 m to wybrałabym parter, wybór jest bardzo duży, chocby Z7 lub Z8.

----------


## sipex

dlaczego?to nie jest tak że koszty będą  podobne przy tych samych metrazach? bo dużo dzienników przeczytałem i wsumie wychodzi na to ,żę parter niema cieżkiego stropu schodów i już ,ale za to ma większe fundamenty większy dach a to wszystko sięwiąze z kosztami też sporymi..wiem te domki z7.z8 są super ja z tej strony bardzo jestem na kręcony na ten 
http://z500.pl/projekt/34/Z34,projek...ytkowaniu.html
nie jest może najpiękniejszy ,ale prostszych projektów znowu nie ma już chyba :smile:

----------


## Antkowa

Bardziej chodziło mi o to że 90 m na parterze jest w miarę przestronne i ustawne. W 90 m domu z poddaszem pokoje  są małe i do tego mają skosy.  Zresztą milion razy było juz tutaj napisane że dom do 100 m bardziej opłaca się parterowy, powyżej 100 m lepiej budować z poddaszem.

----------


## an-bud

> bardziej chodziło mi o to że 90 m na parterze jest w miarę przestronne i ustawne. W 90 m domu z poddaszem pokoje  są małe i do tego mają skosy.  Zresztą milion razy było juz tutaj napisane że dom do 100 m bardziej opłaca się parterowy, powyżej 100 m lepiej budować z poddaszem.


.... A 101 m2???  :wink:

----------


## Antkowa

Ciężki orzech do zgryzienia. Ja będę budować parterowy dom o powierzchni 100,9 i juz się boję czy to nadal będzie się opłacać, czy nie lepiej pójść w poddasze  :big lol:

----------


## sipex

hehe dobre pytanie :smile: skosy w pokojach akurat dla mnie są plusem tzn lubie taki klimat..można wiedzieć jaki projekt wybrałęś/ląś? i może masz jakiś kosztorys wstepny?

----------


## Antkowa

Wiesz, klimat klimatem, ale pod skosem ciężko wstawić meble, więc patrz raczej na funkcjonalność. My wybraliśmy Antka z Horyzontu, wycen jeszcze nie mam.http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-ante...garazu-WRD1514

----------


## sAndp

No i doszła "mała" weryfikacja projektu, pominąłem "malutki" szczegół jakim jest ustawienie kalenicy do drogi....no i ma być prostopadła  :big grin:  Wąska działka (18m) stąd pewnie ta decyzja przy mzp.

Dlatego drogie Panie i wy Panowie, co sądzicie o projekcie * Z38* http://z500.pl/projekt/38/Z38,podluz...j-dzialce.html .

----------


## Antkowa

Widziałam już ciekawsze projekty na wąską działkę, ten ma bardzo mało okien na parterze, wydaje się przytłaczający, ale to tylko moja opinia. Kiedyś bardzo podobał mi się Z99 , ale jest większy http://z500.pl/projekt/93/Z99,maly-f...od-ogrodu.html

----------


## sAndp

Antkowa - przyznam, że popełniłem błąd w moim poście, że nie powtórzyłem mojego głównego i właściwie jedynego pytania, które zadałem we wcześniejszym. Nie chodzi mi o to czy się komuś podoba  rozmieszczenie pokoi, ilość okien  czy może  kształtu bryły(bez obrazy). 




> Czy są szanse zmieścić się w 200 000 zł ?( projekt pozbawiony wszelkich "urozmaiceń") 
> Zakres wykonanych robót samodzielnie :
> - łazienki (całość)
> - elektryka (całość)
> - ocieplenie poddasza + ścianki działowe (ogólnie można odważyć się stwierdzić. że całe poddasze)
> - podłoga poddasze/parter samodzielnie


A więc, jak oceniacie czy projekt z38  z wyżej wymienionymi zakresami robót wykonanymi samemu jest możliwy do wykonania w tej kwocie. :Confused: 

[update]  dodam jeszcze ze z rezygnacją z kominka oraz balkonu

----------


## Sławek...

> A więc, jak oceniacie czy projekt z38  z wyżej wymienionymi zakresami robót wykonanymi samemu jest możliwy do wykonania w tej kwocie.
> 
> [update]  dodam jeszcze ze z rezygnacją z kominka oraz balkonu


domek jest mały i prosty więc szansa jest, ale nie oczekujesz chyba, że ktoś da Ci gwarancję tego, że na pewno się uda  :wink: 
usiądź z kartką i ołówkiem i zrób sobie wstępną wycenę materiałów (do tego co wyjdzie dodaj z 10-15 % na te rzeczy których nie przewidziałeś czy na odpady materiału) oszacuj ile będziesz musiał zapłacić ekipom które zatrudnisz i sam zobaczysz czy zmieścisz się w 200 tys  :wink:

----------


## Antkowa

Ok, to źle zrozumiałam. Dom jest mały, bardzo prosty, jesli zrobisz wszystko sam to o czym napisałeś i nie będziesz szalał przy wykończeniówce to macie szansę na zmieścić się w 200 tys. Może uda ci się skontaktować z kimś z forum i zorientować w kosztach http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ia-STUDIO-Z500

----------


## sipex

> Wiesz, klimat klimatem, ale pod skosem ciężko wstawić meble, więc patrz raczej na funkcjonalność. My wybraliśmy Antka z Horyzontu, wycen jeszcze nie mam.http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-ante...garazu-WRD1514


co do mebli to czasy meblościanek dawno mineły więć to też nie problem dla mnie a z reszta 80% ludzi buduje z poddaszem więc chyba jednak można tam funkcjonować? :smile: no i bez obrazy ,ale też prosił bym opinie kogoś kto już się wybudował lub w trakcie jest.pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

Sipex,  dobrze Ci mówią, a Ty się obruszasz. Mały dom, małe poddasze ze skosami, mała pod nimi ustawność i wtedy jeszcze mniej miejsca na meble. Gdzie widzisz błąd w tym rozumowaniu? Budujesz się żeby mieszkać czy żeby mieszkać gdziekolwiek, aby tylko mieszkać? Nie szukaj klimatów, uroków tam gdzie najważniejszym aspektem będzie funkcjonalność, tym bardziej za nieduże pieniądze.

----------


## Arturo72

> co do mebli to czasy meblościanek dawno mineły więć to też nie problem dla mnie a z reszta 80% ludzi buduje z poddaszem więc chyba jednak można tam funkcjonować?no i bez obrazy ,ale też prosił bym opinie kogoś kto już się wybudował lub w trakcie jest.pozdrawiam


Ze skosami można funkcjonować i zapewne wiesz,że powierzchnia pod skosami nie jest do końca wykorzystana czyli kasę jaką wpakujesz w skosy tracisz nie wykorzystując jej.
Tani dom to mała powierzchnia a jak jeszcze obetniemy ją przez skosy to otrzymamy kurnik ciężki do zagospodarowania i droższy niż ta sama powierzchnia niż w parterze.

----------


## Antkowa

> co do mebli to czasy meblościanek dawno mineły więć to też nie problem dla mnie a z reszta 80% ludzi buduje z poddaszem więc chyba jednak można tam funkcjonować?no i bez obrazy ,ale też prosił bym opinie kogoś kto już się wybudował lub w trakcie jest.pozdrawiam


Po pierwsze nie wiesz czy buduję pierwszy dom czy nie. Po drugie chyba źle mnie zrozumiałeś, nie chodziło mi o to ze każdy dom z poddaszem będzie ciężko umeblować, tylko o to że jeśli dom jest mały ( a piszemy o domu 90-100 m ) i pokoje na poddaszu mają po 9 m i jeszcze do tego mają skosy to naprawdę ciężko będzie  wstawić tam wszystkie niezbędne meble.

----------


## sAndp

Sławek - oczywiście, że nie szukam gwarancji, jedynie chce wysłuchać zdania innych  :big grin: 

Antkowa - dziękuję za link

----------


## Antkowa

Tu masz jeszcze dziennik budowy z38 http://www.szyszkainiunia.mojabudowa.pl/

----------


## luntrusk

Z34 jest świetnym projektem. To jeden z moich ulubionych z tej pracowni. Tani, przestronny i prosty. 

Opinia tych co zbudowali czy tych co jeszcze nie zbudowali nic Tobie nie da... bo jeden może zbudować dom sam a drugi brać ekipy, którym trzeba zapłacić. Jak chcesz murować ściany działowe, które są trudniejsze do wymurowania to muruj sobie też ściany nośne.

Co do tego jaki dom "warto" budować czyli który wyjdzie tańszy nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Poddasze daje to czego nigdy nie uzyskasz budując dom parterowy: podział części domu "dla dzieci", "dla rodziców". To jest niezastąpiony efekt. Ale masz skosy, które nie każdemu się podobają. Ja miałam swój pokój na poddaszu, który bardzo lubiłam - był ustawny i miał niewielki skos bo poddasze było obudowane i miało wiele lukarn. Nie czułam przez to, że mieszkam na poddaszu. Mi poddasze daje coś jeszcze: wykorzystaną maksymalnie przestrzeń. Różnica w stropie nie jest tak duża jak wszyscy mówią... (nie odczujesz jej). Jedyne co odczujesz to schody, które zabierają Tobie miejsce i kosztują. Jak masz dzieci to lepiej by miały swój teren niedostępny dla rodziców - ja bym nie chciała mieć rodziców za ścianą. Jak jesteście parą bez dzieci lub dziadkami parterówka jest chyba najlepszym rozwiązaniem.

Nie sugeruj się upodobaniami innych tylko swoimi. Wtedy się nie pomylisz i nie stracisz.

----------


## DEZET

Luntrusk chodziło chyba o Z38.
Skos skosowi nierówny- teraz mam skos zaczynający się na 1,8m- nie przeszkadza to mi w niczym(tyle mam wzrostu). Znajomi mają na wysokości ok.1,5 i nieraz go "zaliczyłem". Jest to jednak dość dużo- przeważnie skos od 1m i wtedy jest problem, a przy pokoju 9m2 to porażka. 
Łatwo policzyć różnicę w kosztach budowy stropu betonowego, schodów i poddasza do zwiększonej powierzchni ścian parterówki i dachu dla tej samej powierzchni całkowitej. Wydłużenie domu 8x10m np. o 2m (do 12m) skutkuje zakupem materiału na te dodatkowe metry, a zysk to 16m2. Koszt m2 ustawnej powierzchni stosunkowo niewielki, co przy betonowym stropie się nie uda.

----------


## sipex

co do pokoi to mają po 13m u góry a na dole jeden 10.5 wiec nie sa jakos mega małe..narazie żyjemy w dwójke bez dzieci ale w niedalekiej przyszłości będą i one..
no włąśnie jak jest z tym stropem bo czytam i widzę ,żę parterówka na plus bo drewniany a ponoc duzo tanszy nie jest schodzy fakt..z 10tys trzeba liczyc.Dlamnie dom ma byc do mieszkania ale wmiare tani w budowie i pozniejszym utrzymaniu,wiec teoretycznie poddasze bo tanszy w ogrzaniu no i w budowie juz sam nie wiem dlatego pytam.
Antkowa  spokojnie nie spinaj się poprostu wnioskuje że skoro śledzisz takei fora jak to to Twój pierwszy dom..nikogo nie chce obrazac pytam o rade a wiadomo gdybac kazdy moze co innego jak ktos wybudowal mieszka te informacje sa bezcenne.

----------


## luntrusk

Sipex stronę wcześniej pisał, że kręci go projekt z34 i napisałam, że ten projekt też mi się bardzo podoba  :big grin: 

Ja nie pisałam co się bardziej opłaca bo proste projekty liczy się bardzo łatwo: 2500xm2 i nie ma znaczenia czy to parterówka czy poddasze. Im więcej pracy się włoży tym bardziej zjedzie się z tej ceny. Mam koleżankę, która wybudowała się w tym roku i "palcem nie kiwnęła" z mężem na budowie a wybudowała dom 145 m2 za 2000 zł/m2. Ale kontrolowała wydatki bo wzięła kredyt na max zdolność i nie mogła sobie pozwolić na pomyłkę. Choć na którymś etapie przestała liczyć ile wydaje i "zaczęła szaleć" z tym co jej zostało z kredytu.

To czy wybieramy poddasze czy parterówkę zależy wyłącznie od naszych upodobań. Pokój 9 m2 "nie uznaję" za pokój - i nie ważne czy jest na poddaszu czy na parterze. U mnie pokoje muszą mieć min ok 15 m2 bo w każdym chcę mieć komputer i łózko lub kanapę dla nas, gości, klientów. Taki mały pokój dla mnie ma sens tylko wtedy gdy jest połączony z garderobą.

Dom ocenia się według mnie tylko po zaspokojeniu potrzeb i upodobań indywidualnych konkretnych osób (inwestorów). Jak ktoś wybudował dom i wszystko używa i mu się w nim bardzo dobrze mieszka to wybrał dobry projekt. Co mnie obchodzi jaki dom podoba się innej osobie? Jak każdy z nas prowadzi zupełnie inny tryb życia. Wiele kobiet tu na forum wybiera domy z pralniami, wielką kuchnią, dużymi garderobami, wielkimi łazienkami. Ale ich życie ogranicza się tylko do prania, sprzątania i gotowania. Więc oceniają dom tylko pod swoim kątem. Takich opinii lepiej nie brać pod uwagę. Dużo lepiej jest pooglądać, poczytać o projektach domów ludzi podobnych do nas. Jak ktoś lubi motoryzację to nie wyobrażam sobie, że nie będzie miał garażu na 2 stanowiska wbudowanego w dom. Jak ktoś ma piękne krajobrazy i uwielbia przeszklenia to robi sobie dom-szklarnię np tak jak ja  :wink:  Itd.

----------


## DEZET

A to sorki, umknął mi ten z34. Choć założenie 2500xm2 mnie nie bardzo się podoba, to z resztą wypowiedzi zgadzam się w 100%.
Najważniejsze to wybrać projekt, który spełni nasze wymagania oraz wymogi WZ, czy MPZP. 
Ilość i rodzaj pomieszczeń, powierzchnia, czy preferujemy parterówkę, czy użytkowe poddasze, garaż w bryle, czy osobno, rodzaj ogrzewania, itd.
Szukanie projektu tylko po koszcie budowy to odwrócenie całego procesu.

----------


## compi

W przypadku sipexa parterówka z możliwością ewentualnej późniejszej rozbudowy to byłby chyba najlepszy wybór.

----------


## sAndp

> Tu masz jeszcze dziennik budowy z38 http://www.szyszkainiunia.mojabudowa.pl/


Jeszcze raz dzięki za zainteresowanie  :yes: . Ten DB już wcześniej przeglądałem, Fakt, że dzięki niemu mogłem porównać niektóre ceny materiałów.

----------


## namira

luntrusk,zaraz ci się oberwie od tych co mają wielkie kuchnie,pralnie,garderoby i nie wyobrażają sobie życia bez bidetu (spotkałam się z takimi  wpisami),myślę,że sipex idzie w dobrym kierunku,mnie również bardzo podoba się projekt Z34,jak na tak mały dom jest bardzo sensownie zaplanowany,pokoje na poddaszu nie są takie małe,u mnie na poddaszu mają po podłodze po 20m przy ściance kolankowej 123cm i  są naprawdę przestronne,koszt schodów dębowych ze spocznikiem 7 tys.,podłogówka i kominek z dgp ogrzewają cały dom i faktycznie grzejniki z  sypialni mogłabym usunąć.Budowa domu to kompromis pomiędzy marzeniami a możliwościami finansowymi,wygodnie mieszkać można zarówno w domu parterowym,z poddaszem uż. czy piętrowym i każdy wybiera  co mu pasuje i na co pozwalają WZ i  MPZP.

----------


## Gall

Witam.Jest to mój pierwszy post i mówię wszystkim dzień dobry.Moje pytanie jest co ogólnie sądzicie o tym projekcie:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...30,.htm?news=1 ze strony wynika,że jest to nowość.Ze zmian jakie bym
wprowadził to zadaszenie całego tarasu i wydzielenie w kuchni małej spiżarki.Moje pytanie do Was czy da radę wybudować
do stanu deweloperskiego do wspomnianych 200tyś.Co Wy byście zmienili w tym projekcie?.
Dodam,że działkę już mam :smile:

----------


## EZS

> Witam.Jest to mój pierwszy post i mówię wszystkim dzień dobry.Moje pytanie jest co ogólnie sądzicie o tym projekcie:
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt_idealny,2830,.htm?news=1 ze strony wynika,że jest to nowość.Ze zmian jakie bym
> wprowadził to zadaszenie całego tarasu i wydzielenie w kuchni małej spiżarki.Moje pytanie do Was czy da radę wybudować
> do stanu deweloperskiego do wspomnianych 200tyś.Co Wy byście zmienili w tym projekcie?.
> Dodam,że działkę już mam


fajny ten domek. Za 200 rozumiem, ze bez poddasza... On nie jest wcale mały w sumie. 150 m2 pow zabudowy to jest 130m2 realnych fundamentów (po odjęciu tarasu) i dachu. Więc normalny domek. Problem z tym poddaszem. Jeżeliby pozostawić go jako parterówkę, to można stropu nie robić a jedynie wiązary (nawet z desek, to jest duża oszczędność) i sufit do nich podwieszany. Ale wtedy strychu nie ma, można jakieś deski połozyć i wejść, ale generalnie tak się nie pomieszka. Jeżeli jednak robisz stop betonowy z myślą o odaptacji kiedyś poddasza, to już masz dom nie 130 ale 200 m ze wszystkimi konsekwencjami pt okna szczytowe, okna dachowe, ocieplenie, wyprowadzenie ogrzewania, wodkanu itd. Czyli liczymy koszt na 200 m  a nie 130. raz masz 130 m * 2000 zł czyli minimum 260 tyś a druga opcja to 200*2000 czyli co najmniej 400 tyś. Koszt 2000/m2 jest kosztem oszczędnym i wcale nie pewnym. Raczej myśl o 2500-3000.

Odpowiedź brzmi- za 200 tyś byśmy zmienili... projekt

----------


## luntrusk

Gall Ty się najpierw zdecyduj czy chcesz dom parterowy czy z użytkowym poddaszem. Bo ten dom co podałes nie uwazam za dobry projekt. Jak na partrówkę ma duży kąt nachylenia dachu. Jak na dom z poddaszem jest kompletnie nieustawny - bo gdzie wstawisz schody? Parterówki są piękne, mnie tez zachwycają domy z uzytkowym poddaszem - ale konkretne projekty małych domków. Ale jak chcesz budowac dom w dwóch etapach to "z głową". Ja buduje dom w dwóch etapach bo taniej mnie to wyniesie - a przy budowie domu za gotówke to bardzo dobry ruch.

Z34 jest świetnym projektem. Gdybym nie była kobietą dla której liczy się tak bardzo ogród i wszelkiego rodzaju "zielsko" i chyba co za tym idziedzie duże przeszkalenia bo umożliwiają oglądanie własnej pracy, ogrodu i krajobrazu to mocno bym rozważała ten projekt. Jest na prawdę dobry - bo przestronny i tani dom w budowie i eksploatacji.

Namira - ja ludzi rad i opinii nie biorę w ogóle pod uwagę. Chyba, że wypowiedź jest logiczna - wtedy tylko patrzę czy mogę sie od kogoś czegoś nauczyć. Jak jest tylko stworzona na podstawie "własnego (lepszego) życia" nic dla mnie nie znaczy. Wiele tu takich osób, którzy nie radzą sobie w zyciu codziennym a na forum robią z siebie wielkich ekspertów... Jest tylko garstka osób na forum, którzy mi wiele mądrych rzeczy podpowiedzieli. Ale z nimi utrzymaję tez kontakt prywatnie - bo jak się okazuje świat jest bardzo mały  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Luntrusk- Domek pokazany przez Galla ma schody- wystarczy spojrzeć na rzuty. Moim zdaniem sprytnie schowane to tutaj zaleta, lepsze niż schody w salonie. Rozwiązanie problemu stropu widziałbym w zastosowaniu wiązara prefabrykowanego. Koniecznie byłoby przeliczenie strop betonowy, ściana kolankowa i więźba vs. wiązar.

----------


## DEZET

Co do samego projektu "Idealnego" też myślę, że w 200k zmieści się tylko parter (mam podobne założenia i rozwiązanie z adaptacją poddasza).
Zadaszenie tarasu nie jest problemem, dodatkowy koszt to wykonanie 2 kominów. Jeśli jest możliwość podłączenia gazu ziemnego -kotłownia może nie być potrzebna- piec turbo w łazience lub kuchni z wylotem spalin przez ścianę(do 21kW). Przy dobrym ociepleniu można też rozważać grzanie prądem.

----------


## luntrusk

Rzeczywiście są schody. Są tak niewidoczne, ze trzeba powiększyć obraz lub zmienić okulary  :wink:  by je dostrzec.

Jeśli podoba się Tobie ten rozkład pomieszczeń i ten dom to się nie zastanawiaj tylko działaj  :smile:  Jak nie jesteś do niego przekonany to rozważ inny projekt domu z poddaszem użytkowym - dla mnie ten ma kilka rozwiązań (dla mnie wad) na które ja bym nie poszła.

Koszt budowy zostaw sobie na ostatnim miejscu. Sparawdź na jaki dom cię stać lub ile chcesz na niego wydać i szukaj projektu z tego przedziału cenowego. Ale najpierw projekt - bo nie warto "oszczędzać" nawet 20 tyś kosztem własnych potrzeb i upodobań. Brakujace pieniadze mozesz w łatwy sposób odzyskać decydując się na tańszy wystrój domu lub rezygnując z czegoś co nie jest Tobie potrzebne.

My np zrezygnowaliśmy z garazu dwustanowiskowego mimo, że mąż bardzo lubi motoryzację. Ale koszt budowy takiego garażu z dachem wynosiłby ok 50-60 tyś zł. Więc garażu wbudowanego miec nie będziemy. Ale mąż a juz tym bardziej ja  :wink:  nie rozpaczamy z tego powodu.

Koszt budowy domu mozesz sobie podzielić na etapy, mozesz budować mały dom, możesz też wybudować go całkowicie sam. Jest tyle sposobów by miec tani dom... tylko działać. Ale najpierw przemyśl którą z tych dróg wybrać.

----------


## Gall

Gazu ziemnego w tej miejscowości nie ma ,a domek 83m użytkowej nie licząc garażu i poddasza którego bym na razie nie robił
to wydaje mi się,że to nie jest wygórowany metraż ot takie większe M-5 w bloku.Poddasze było by jako strych bo przecież gdzieś
trzeba trzymać różne graty,które nie zawsze można lub da się przechowywać w garażu lub kotłowni,bo docelowo ma być na paliwo stałe. :smile: 
Jest jeszcze syn może się kiedyś przydać takie poddasze?

----------


## luntrusk

Projektując dom nie myśl o synie. By wychować dziecko wystarczy Tobie jeden pokój dla dziecka by miał wygodne warunki do nauki i swojego życia.

Jak zdecydujesz się na poddasze w tym domu to robi się Tobie wielka chałupa - ok 200 m2  :wink:  To już nie jest mały dom. Ja odnoszę wrażenie (może błedne), ze nigdy nie mieszkałes w domku i nie do końca wiesz czego potrzebujesz.

Moi rodzice mieszkają obecnie w dmu 120 m2 plus piwnica. I mają za dużo miejsca. Ani ja ani siostra nie myśli o tym by mieszkać z rodzicami... Gdy umrą nam rodzice sprzedamy prędzej ten dom niż tam zamieszkamy - bo ten dom był budowany w latach 1975-1979. I żadna z nas nie chce domu z piwnicą. Napisałam to byś "nie planował" za dzieko jego przyszłości. Ono i tak pójdzie swoją drogą.

----------


## EZS

> Gazu ziemnego w tej miejscowości nie ma ,a domek 83m użytkowej nie licząc garażu i poddasza którego bym na razie nie robił


jakie 83!!! poczytaj sobie dobrze. Masz garaż w bryle, trzeba mu zrobić fundamenty i dach, masz pomieszczenia gospodarcze. To wszystko trzeba wybudować. Ocieplić. 83m to jest powierzchnia mieszkalna. Powierzchnia do wybudowania to 130 m parteru.
To ma być oszczędny projekt?
Taj, jak napisałam wyżej - a co ze stropem??? Wiązary są taniej ale strychu już wtedy nie ma. Chcesz mieć kiedyś strych, to musisz zrobić strop. Musisz wyporwadzić przyłacza. Szkoda, ze nie czytasz...

----------


## Gall

Projekt domu Z34 fajny tylko gdzie w nim pomieszczenie na paliwo stałe bo o takim ogrzewaniu pisałem,zdaje mi się,że musi być 6m.
No i garaż  wolałbym w bryle taniej wyjdzie w budowie niż wolnostojący,a podatek wtedy też mniejszy :sad: 
Może zaproponujecie jeszcze jakieś projekty,bo widzę,że ten "IDEALNY" to do d..y.
Luntrusk to fakt nigdy nie mieszkałem w domku :sad:

----------


## miloszenko

Zadnego groszku, kable lub podlogowka wodna i grzac czystym pradem. Maly domek, ocieplony z glowa nawet z normalnymi oknami nie polknie wiecej niz 1500 zl/sezon za CO, jaki sens paprac sie z grochem?

Zeby wiedziec ile to moze kosztowac trzeba miec oszacowane zapotrzebowanie domu na m2, pomnozyc przez metry i koszt KWh z danego paliwa. W malym domku to sa bardzo male kwoty...

----------


## luntrusk

Zacznę od pytania do miłoszenko. Ja byłam dotychczas przekonana, że gaz jest najtańszy i nie brałam innej opcji pod uwagę. Ale przy stole wigilijnym wuja (ma swoja firmę budowlaną więc jakies pojecie o budowaniu ma) powiedział mi bym budowała swój dom tylko na płycie fundamentowej. I tak zrobimy z mężem - i nie chcemy już inaczej  :smile: . Ale doszły dodatkowe pytania. Czy np ogrzewanie na prąd i pompa ciepła powietrzna wynisła by nas taniej lub podobnie do ogrzewania gazem? Ja nie potrafię tego sama sobie obliczyć  :sad:  Chcemy miec z mężem na parterze ogrzewanie podłogowe. Na poddaszu podłogowe, mogą byc w pokojach tylko grzejniki - nie ma to dla nas większego znaczenia. Ale co mi wyjdzie taniej? Nie mamy kominka - bo nam sie nie podoba "kotłownia" w salonie. Mamy za to bardzo dużo przeszkleń - bo ja tak chciałam. Jest też wykusz, lukarna. Ogólnie dom nie był projektowany jako energooszczędny  :wink:  Ale skoro będziemy miec płytę fundamentową to jakie ogrzewanie dla nas będzie lepsze? Czy ktoś na forum jest w stanie mi to nie tylko powiedzieć ale i wytłumaczyć dlaczego?

Gall napisz jaki styl życia prowadzisz, co lubisz, itd. Bez tego nikt nie podsunie Tobie projektu. Kotłownię tez bym sobie odpuściła. Oszczędnosci nie są wcale takie wielkie. Według mnie nawet żadne. Bo kotłownię musisz zbudować, Piec musisz kupic, komin musisz wybudować i z#$^&%ać do kotłowni by naładować piec. Remonty musisz robić, odświerzać dom częściej bo bardziej się brudzi. Dla mnie najlepszy jest gaz lub prąd. Ale nie wiem co lepsze do mojego domku.

----------


## Arturo72

> Czy np ogrzewanie na prąd i pompa ciepła powietrzna wynisła by nas taniej lub podobnie do ogrzewania gazem?


Grzanie prądem i pompa ciepła to nie jest jedno i to samo.
Przed budową zleć lub wykonaj samodzielnie wyliczenia OZC czyli audyt energetyczny domu,ale rzetelnie a nie na odwal się. 
Z audytu dowiesz się ile dom będzie potrzebował energii do ogrzania,znając te dane czyli przyszłe rachunki za ogrzewanie,możesz dowolnie wybierać system grzewczy do domu,który będzie najbardziej optymalny czy ekonomiczny.
Przed budową dlatego,że pozwoli to zaoszczędzić kasę na np.kominie,którego przy prądzie lub pompie ciepła nie będziesz musiała stawiać i takim sposobem ogrzewanie prądem będzie tańsze niż ogrzewanie ekogroszkiem biorąc pod uwagę koszty inwestycyjne/koszty eksploatacyjne czego niektórzy nie mogą pojąć.
Ja,mając gaz ziemny przy działce zrezygnowałem z przyłącza i zamierzałem grzać bezpośrednio prądem,bo dla mnie było to tańsze rozwiązanie,skończyło się na pompie.

Jak miloszenko napisał,dla małego domu tylko prąd lub kto bardziej bojaźliwy tania,powietrzna pompa ciepła i nic poza tym ale ja bym zaczął od prądu.

----------


## miloszenko

Jak malo kiedy musze sie z Arturo zgodzic :smile: 

Generalnie zalecam zlecic tak samo obliczenia i znalesc kumatego architekta, bo te obliczenia powinny pomoc wybrac jakas droge do szczescia, poniewaz znajac zapotrzebowanie na cieplo mozna je postarac sie ograniczac do minimum wtedy system grzewczy moze byc na prad, bedzie tani w instalacji i rachunki beda znosne.

Jesli nie chcemy dolozyc do izolacji domu (choc to wg mnie obecnie najlepiej zainwestowane pieniadze) wtedy musimy sie skupic na jak najtanszym zrodle energii nawet przy drogiej czy obslugowej instalacji CO.

A wiec, jesli ktos chce miec plyte, to nie ma to byc widzimisie tylko decyzja uzasadniona konkretnymi obliczeniami, bo jesli np. ten sam dom ma miec byle jakie okna czy wentylacje grawitacyjna to inwestowanie w plyte jest bez sensu.

Jesli inwestor chce miec swiadomosc ile zaplaci za CO/CWU i chce pod tym katem optymalizowac projektowany budynek to nalezy kierowac sie ogolnie dostepnymi wytycznymi odnoscie domow energooszczednych/pasywnych, czyli:
- wiecej okien od poludnia, mniej od polnocy, ale te od poludnia odpowiednio przesloniete na lato,
- okna cieple, porzadnie zamontowane, otwierane tylko te niezbedne
- wentylacja mechaniczna z porzadnym reku albo slaby reku i GWC,
 -izolacji duzo ale w granicach rozsadku, tak cyz inaczej ponizej U=0,15 dzisiaj juz bym nie schodzil.

Jak to sie ma do tematu watku? Ano w tym domku, ktory do tego watku pasuje, czyli takim 80-100m2 bez bajerow typu lukarny, balkony, wykusze, piwnice, garaze, dolozenie tu i tak po pare cm izolacji bedzie niewielkim kosztem, za to mozna isc w czysty prad i instalacje CO/CWU zrobic ponizej 5 tys PLN (kable plus bojler elektryczny).

Sa tu watki o tym na setki stron, mozna sie zaczytac do upadlego  :big tongue:

----------


## luntrusk

Trochę nie na temat  :wink: 

Ale na płyte mozna się decydować nie tylko przy domie energooszczędnym. U nas zadecydowało to, że nasza działka jest piaszczysta i dom stojąc na piskach jest bardziej podatny na pęknięcia ścian. Właściwie to główny powód, który mnie przekonał. Dodatkowo bedzie cieplej od podłogi i myślę, że łatwiej w przyszłości bedzie np dziecku zburzyć dom i wybudować sobie nowy - taki jak mu się bedzie podobał a nie jego mamie  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

też jestem za grzaniem malych domów do 100 m2  pow. całkowitej prądem.  
I wybierajcie domy parterowe z możliwością rozbudowy o dalsze pokoje (jak macie spore działki), a nie z poddaszem do zagospodarowania. W konstrukcji szkieletu, bo najłatwiej rozbudować.
Teraz bym tak zrobiła. Tylko ja nie miałam dużej działki, musiałam iśc w górę.

----------


## miloszenko

W ogole ci mlodzi, co to jeszcze potomkow nie maja, a dopiero planuja to najlepiej zeby zaczynali od takich wlasnie malych, 70-80 m2 domkow. Nawet jak sie potomstwo pojawi, 1 pokoj bedzie dla dziecka gotowy, jak wiecej niz jedno to bedzie dobre 7-10 lat na decyzje o rozbudowie/przebudowie.

A tak wiekszosc na start buduje 120-150 m2 i wiecej, zadluza sie do emerytury, buduje i grzeje polowe domu, z kotrej nikt nie korzysta (ew. goscie raz na pol roku)...

Wiem to po swoim przykladzie. Gdybym sam zrobil jak teraz pisze, za polowe obecnie juz zapaconych odsetek mialbym gratis dobre 20 m2 domu  :sad:

----------


## Sławek...

> Trochę nie na temat 
> 
> Ale na płyte mozna się decydować nie tylko przy domie energooszczędnym. U nas zadecydowało to, że nasza działka jest piaszczysta i *dom stojąc na piskach jest bardziej podatny na pęknięcia ścian.* )Właściwie to główny powód, który mnie przekonał.


...a to ciekawe...
oczywiście ta teza ma jakieś poparcie w dowodach?  :wink:

----------


## luntrusk

miłoszenko - stare przysłowie mówi, że chytry dwa razy traci  :wink:  A tak na poważnie nie wyobrażam sobie kredytu zaciągniętego do emerytury (dla mnie to głupota ludzka i zachłanność) dlatego będę budować dłużej ale za gotówkę  :smile: 

To czy jest to dom parterowy, z poddaszem czy piętrowy zależy wyłącznie od naszych upodobań. "Głupi" doradza tylko "każdemu" budowę parterówki. Napisałam to z premedytacją bo to kolejna głupia rada Elfir - wielkiego doradcy na tym forum... Radzę zajrzeć do jej dziennika jaki dom wybudowała i jakie decyzje podjęła... Takiego domu nie chciałabym nawet "w spadku". Tylko szpeci już brzydką okolicę w której mieszka... Wrednie napisałam bo nie cenię sobie żadnej rady tej kobiety... dla mnie bardzo głupiej i niezaradnej kobiety  :big grin:

----------


## miloszenko

> U nas zadecydowało to, że nasza działka jest piaszczysta i dom stojąc na piskach jest bardziej podatny na pęknięcia ścian. Właściwie to główny powód, który mnie przekonał.


Mi sie wydaje, ze to nosnosc gruntu i obliczenia konstruktora decyduja jakie rozwiazania sa konieczne, "podatnosc" na pekniecia brzmi jak slowotworczy opis tylko czego?

----------


## Arturo72

> To czy jest to dom parterowy, z poddaszem czy piętrowy zależy wyłącznie od naszych upodobań


Tu się mylisz i to znacznie.
A że jesteśmy w wątku domów do 200tys.zł to upodobania mają najmniejsze znaczenie.

----------


## luntrusk

Podłoże zawsze pracuje. A piaski tym bardziej. Znasz jakis dom, który ma 15 lat i więcej w którym nie masz żadnych peknięć tynków? Ja nie znam...

----------


## miloszenko

> Podłoże zawsze pracuje. A piaski tym bardziej. Znasz jakis dom, który ma 15 lat i więcej w którym nie masz żadnych peknięć tynków? Ja nie znam...


NIjak to co piszesz ma sie do wyboru rodzaju fundamentu. Nosnosc gruntu na podstawie badan ma znaczenie. A tynk moze pekac z wielu innych powodow..., i na plycie tez  :big tongue:

----------


## luntrusk

Nie mylę się. Ja nie wyobrażam sobie budowanie parterówki mając do wydania "tylko" 250 tys zł na budowę domu przy czwórce dzieci. A dom z poddaszem użytkowym możesz już sobie w tej kwocie wybudować.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie mylę się. Ja nie wyobrażam sobie budowanie parterówki mając do wydania "tylko" 250 tys zł na budowę domu przy czwórce dzieci. A dom z poddaszem użytkowym możesz już sobie w tej kwocie wybudować.


Zapewniam Cię,że się mylisz.

----------


## luntrusk

Nie znam się na fundamentach. Po prostu na chłopski rozum wydaje mi się, że płyta fundamentowa nawet jak piaski się bedą obsuwać to "się nie przechyli" bo jest zbrojona. I ma się na czym trzymać cały dom. Ja na to patrzę trochę jak na stół z "kilkoma nogami", który sie nie przewróci nawet wtedy gdy jedna noga nie bedzie dotykać podłogi. 

Ale nie znam się i moze źle to widzę.

----------


## Arturo72

> Zapewniam Cię,że się mylisz.


100m2 pow.użytkowej w parterze to 100m2 po podłogach,przy poddaszu 100m2 pow.użytkowej to ok.130-140m2 po podłogach,to dodatkowa kasa za te m2,to dodatkowa kasa za strop,to dodatkowa kasa schody,to dodatkowa kasa za instalacje itp a i tak  będziesz miała mniejszą powierzchnię użytkową niz w parterze bo 100m2 w parterze ma wys.2,7m a 100m2 w poddaszu ma ograniczoną wysokość.

----------


## luntrusk

Artura72 bez sensu jest przekonywanie kogokolwiek, który dom jest "lepiej" wybudować. To tak jakbys chciał przekonywać, że ogrzewanie prądem jest najtańsze bo w Twoim domu tak jest. To tylko przykład.

Gdyby ludzie chcieli budować tylko domy parterowe to by nie było tyle domów z poddaszem użytkowym  :wink:  Dobierasz projekt tylko pod katem potrzeb i upodobań. I finansów oczywiscie  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Artura72 bez sensu jest przekonywanie kogokolwiek, który dom jest "lepiej" wybudować. To tak jakbys chciał przekonywać, że ogrzewanie prądem jest najtańsze bo w Twoim domu tak jest. To tylko przykład.
> 
> Gdyby ludzie chcieli budować tylko domy parterowe to by nie było tyle domów z poddaszem użytkowym  Dobierasz projekt tylko pod katem potrzeb i upodobań. I finansów oczywiscie


Oczywiście,że bez sensu jest przekonywać do czegoś ale skoro jesteśmy w wątku domów do 200tys.zł to warto to pisać.
Chcesz budować drogo,to budujesz dom z poddaszem,proste.
Jest temat wątku domów do 300tys.zł także tam poddasza mogą królować  :wink: 

Nie piszę o funkcjonalności bo poddasze wg mnie nie kwalifikuje się do niczego pod tym względem,piszę na temat kosztów.

----------


## luntrusk

Nie wydzielisz 5 pokoi dla domku parterowego tak by były ustawne. Rodzinie 6-osobowej nie będzie się dobrze zyło na jednym poziomie...

Dom z poddaszem też wybudujesz za 200 tyś...

Ale moze zostawmy wybór typu domku - bo to najmniej istatne. Przy kwocie 200 tys liczy się metraż, własna praca, kontrola wydatków.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie wydzielisz 5 pokoi dla domku parterowego tak by były ustawne. Rodzinie 6-osobowej nie będzie się dobrze zyło na jednym poziomie...


W takim domu zapomnij o kwocie do 200tys.zł,zawitaj w wątku do 400tys.zł lub nawet 500tys.zł  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Dom z poddaszem też wybudujesz za 200 tyś...


O wiele mniejszy niż w parterze.

----------


## Elfir

> Podłoże zawsze pracuje. A piaski tym bardziej. Znasz jakis dom, który ma 15 lat i więcej w którym nie masz żadnych peknięć tynków? Ja nie znam...


To tak w kwestii mądrości luntrusk i jej znajomości tematyki budowania  :big grin:

----------


## Sławek...

Elfir to Ty ją zabanowałaś?

----------


## Elfir

tak. Obraziła mnie wprost, nawet nie próbując ukryć epitetów. Z resztą to nie jedyne miejsce, w którym tak napisała. I nie jestem jedyną osobą, którą obraziła.

----------


## sAndp

Elfir - zbyt wykorzystałaś swoją "władzę" :yes:  , jeśi masz tak słabe "nerwy" na byle zaczepke, to na admin niestety nie nadajesz się

Wracając do wątku, jak uważacie, czy przy *Z38* strop teriva warto by zastąpić monolitem ? Strop  bądź co bądź  o małej powierzchni, lecz pusta przestrzeń nad salonem (7m) nie będzie za duża bez wsparcia?

----------


## Elfir

Luntrusk dostała raz ostrzeżenie, drugi raz bana ostrzegawczego na weekend. Nic jej to nie nauczyło, jak widać. Więc to nie byle zaczepka tylko działanie z premedytacją.

Dlaczego chcesz terivę zmieniać na monolit?
Czy masz działkę z wjazdem od północy?
Dom parterowy o pow. 55,6+51,9 m2 będzie tańszy niż te Z38:
- odpada koszt schodów
- odpada koszt stropu
- fundamenty lekkiej parterówki, mimo, że większe powierzchniowo, nie muszą mieć tak mocnego zbrojenia jak z użytkowym poddaszem, więc zakładam, że koszt wypada podobny
- zostaje koszt większego dachu, co wyrówna się kosztem schodów

----------


## niktspecjalny

Mam pewien zakaz znany li tylko mi ale bany i podpowiedzi innym o bany są bardzo znanym elementem Pani moderator.Własne przepychanki niczemu dobremu nie służą co widać ku górze. :yes: W postach zbanowanej nie widzę nic obraźliwego.Chce dopiąć swego i tyle.Nie zgadzam się z jej niektórymi wpisami ale żeby od razu ban.Nie chce kredytu ma wizje chałupy z poddaszem za 200 tyś zylka to niech buduje..........Wiem ,że się nie uda choćby dlatego ,że strasznie wydłuży się w czasie.Świat budowlany się zmienia a my na to wpływu nie mamy. :yes: Jeśli zbanowana myśli o gniazdu to kasy jej zbraknie.

pzdr.

----------


## gti11

> Mam pewien zakaz znany li tylko mi ale bany i podpowiedzi innym o bany są bardzo znanym elementem Pani moderator.Własne przepychanki niczemu dobremu nie służą co widać ku górze.W postach zbanowanej nie widzę nic obraźliwego.Chce dopiąć swego i tyle.Nie zgadzam się z jej niektórymi wpisami ale żeby od razu ban.Nie chce kredytu ma wizje chałupy z poddaszem za 200 tyś zylka to niech buduje..........Wiem ,że się nie uda choćby dlatego ,że strasznie wydłuży się w czasie.Świat budowlany się zmienia a my na to wpływu nie mamy.Jeśli zbanowana myśli o gniazdu to kasy jej zbraknie.
> 
> pzdr.


"Wrednie napisałam bo nie cenię sobie żadnej rady tej kobiety... dla mnie bardzo głupiej i niezaradnej kobiety "

Chyba się nie obrazisz jak napiszę , że jesteś głupi  ...... ,  a  twoją opinie o   koleżance bez odrobiny kultury mam w d...

----------


## compi

> Wrednie napisałam bo nie cenię sobie żadnej rady tej kobiety... dla mnie bardzo głupiej i niezaradnej kobiety 
> 
> Chyba się nie obrazisz jak napiszę , że jesteś głupi  ...... ,  a  twoją opinie o   koleżance bez odrobiny kultury mam w d...


Ty sobie w ogóle coś cenisz?

----------


## gti11

> Ty sobie w ogóle coś cenisz?


Zdanie z cenieniem to cytat z wypowiedzi  Luntrusk o Elfir  i do niej skieruj to pytanie .

----------


## sAndp

gti11 - jedziesz po bandzie zbytnio, jak już ci takie rzeczy leżą na sercu to napisz na priv a nie całemu światu oznajmiać 

elfir - a więc powtórzę, ponieważ mam wąską działkę (18m)  oraz wymóg kalenicy prostopadle do wjazdu. Takie warunki MPZP.

A teraz dlaczego chce dokonać zmiany : 
-  dosyć uczulony jestem na hałas tupania( a przy tym rozwiązaniu w domku rodziców, nawet jak dzieciaki biegają to słychać to minimalnie) , sprawa dosyć indywidualna nie powiem
- po rozmowie z architektem stwierdził on, że strop teriva może bardziej spierdzielić wykonawca niż monolit ( i tutaj dosyć sprzeczność informacja niż z tego co czytam na forum)

----------


## compi

> Zdanie z cenieniem to cytat z wypowiedzi  Luntrusk o Elfir  i do niej skieruj to pytanie .


Ups, przepraszam! Wziąłem Cię nieopatrznie za drugie wcielenie luntrusk.

----------


## compi

> .....- po rozmowie z architektem stwierdził on, że strop teriva może bardziej spierdzielić wykonawca niż monolit ( i tutaj dosyć sprzeczność informacja niż z tego co czytam na forum)


Wg mnie ma rację.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wrednie napisałam bo nie cenię sobie żadnej rady tej kobiety... dla mnie bardzo głupiej i niezaradnej kobiety 
> 
> Chyba się nie obrazisz jak napiszę , że jesteś głupi  ...... ,  a  twoją opinie o   koleżance bez odrobiny kultury mam w d...


Mnie możesz na jęzor nadepnąć a ja nic :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: .Taki od niedawna jezdem  :yes:  :big grin: .Ty a Ty to w ogóle Kto ???Budujesz chałupę z teściem za 200 tysiaków???Czy Cię mylę z Trolką z innego F-y??? :yes:  :big grin:  :bye: .Też się mylłem ,że Ty to ta ze sprzeczki z moderatorką.

----------


## Elfir

> A teraz dlaczego chce dokonać zmiany : 
> -  dosyć uczulony jestem na hałas tupania( a przy tym rozwiązaniu w domku rodziców, nawet jak dzieciaki biegają to słychać to minimalnie) , sprawa dosyć indywidualna nie powiem
> - po rozmowie z architektem stwierdził on, że strop teriva może bardziej spierdzielić wykonawca niż monolit ( i tutaj dosyć sprzeczność informacja niż z tego co czytam na forum)


No tak, na wąską działkę, to rozumiem. Chodziło mi w tym projekcie o to, że okna pokojów dzieci będą od północy, jeśli to działka z wjazdem od północy. 
W tym projekcie dom ma prawie pełne piętro - okna mozna byłoby dać na bocznej ścianie, tuż pod okapem a zmniejszyć od frontu (jesli front jest od północy). Wówczas doświetli to lepiej pomieszczenia na poddaszu. 
Pamiętaj, że możesz postawić też zwykły dom, tylko obrócić go o 90 stopni - wówczas kalenicę też będziesz miał prostopadłą, a wejście do domu z boku.

----------


## Kasia242

> Nie wydzielisz 5 pokoi dla domku parterowego tak by były ustawne. Rodzinie 6-osobowej nie będzie się dobrze zyło na jednym poziomie...
> 
> Dom z poddaszem też wybudujesz za 200 tyś...
> 
> Ale moze zostawmy wybór typu domku - bo to najmniej istatne. Przy kwocie 200 tys liczy się metraż, własna praca, kontrola wydatków.


Przy kwocie 200 tys na dom liczy się kazde wydane 1000 zł,jeden poslizg i moze byc kenia...
Wiec powtarzam dom z poddaszem ZAWSZE I NIEZMIENNIE bedzie drozszy niz parterówka. U mnie gdzie dom i projekt to jest tak prosty ze sie bardziej nie da,jest poddasze nieuzytkowe....miały byc skratowane wiazarya szczyty zabite dechami(cos jak  w ,,Bukowej Chatce,,-dziennik).
Ja jednak w trakcie prac zmieniłem to postanowiłem ze firma przerobi nam wiazary na małe poddasze UZYTKOWE..i co się stało? Ano wersja normalnej kratownicy bez poddasza 10.900 zł...wersja z poddaszem uzytkowym(nosnośc 175/kg) 13.700 zł, potem doszły scianki szczytowe,które juz powinny byc wymurowane i OCIEPLONE....W PORÓWNANIU DO ZABICIA DECHAMI ZE 1500 ZŁ TREZBA DOŁOZYC,POTEM JAKIES OKNO ..KOLEJNE 700 ZŁ,POTEM TRZEBA OCIEPLIC NIE TYLKO JUZ STROP ALE TAKZE BOCZNE SCIANKI I SKOSY,ZABUDOWAĆ JE REGIPSAMI I ZROBIC PODŁOGĘ
Suma sumarum...gdybym z tego zrezygnował to jakies 10 tysiecy mam do przodu minimum,jakby był strop lany to koszty jeszcze wieksze to juz tez przeliczyłem :smile: .
Takze poddasze to moim zdaniem bezsens kiedy chce sie tani mały dom.

----------


## macmac84

> Przy kwocie 200 tys na dom liczy się kazde wydane 1000 zł,jeden poslizg i moze byc kenia...
> Wiec powtarzam dom z poddaszem ZAWSZE I NIEZMIENNIE bedzie drozszy niz parterówka. U mnie gdzie dom i projekt to jest tak prosty ze sie bardziej nie da,jest poddasze nieuzytkowe....miały byc skratowane wiazarya szczyty zabite dechami(cos jak  w ,,Bukowej Chatce,,-dziennik).
> Ja jednak w trakcie prac zmieniłem to postanowiłem ze firma przerobi nam wiazary na małe poddasze UZYTKOWE..i co się stało? Ano wersja normalnej kratownicy bez poddasza 10.900 zł...wersja z poddaszem uzytkowym(nosnośc 175/kg) 13.700 zł, potem doszły scianki szczytowe,które juz powinny byc wymurowane i OCIEPLONE....W PORÓWNANIU DO ZABICIA DECHAMI ZE 1500 ZŁ TREZBA DOŁOZYC,POTEM JAKIES OKNO ..KOLEJNE 700 ZŁ,POTEM TRZEBA OCIEPLIC NIE TYLKO JUZ STROP ALE TAKZE BOCZNE SCIANKI I SKOSY,ZABUDOWAĆ JE REGIPSAMI I ZROBIC PODŁOGĘ
> Suma sumarum...gdybym z tego zrezygnował to jakies 10 tysiecy mam do przodu minimum,jakby był strop lany to koszty jeszcze wieksze to juz tez przeliczyłem.
> Takze poddasze to moim zdaniem bezsens kiedy chce sie tani mały dom.




A liczyłeś może ile by Cię wyniosło wybudowanie takiej samej powierzchni ale na poziomie parteru? Ciekawe

----------


## luntrusk

Nie ma to jak świetny administrator  :smile:  Wielki mój szacunek w jego stronę  :smile:  Drugi już raz rozpatrzył moją prośbę pozytywnie  :smile: 

Mój dom nie jest za 200 tyś - pisałam to wielokrotnie już na forum.

Mały dom opłaca się budować jako parterowy. Ale dom ponad 100 metrów albo coś koło tego już nie. Koleżanka wybudowała dom w samym Wrocławiu, biorąc ekipy do wszystkiego i nie robiąc niczego z mężem na budowie za 290 tyś zł dom za 290 tyś zł. Wykończony w całości. Tyle metrów liczy jej dom jako pow. użytkowej. Czyli bez kotłowni. Po podłodze mówi, że będzie chyba ze 160 metrów... Wychodzi biorąc tylko pow. użytkową 2000 zł/m2. Według mnie bardzo dobra cena za dom z balkonem, lukarną i wykuszem. Do tego wysuniętym dachem na taras. Projekt nie był z tych najtańszych...

----------


## schizo85

*luntrus* a kolega wujka  mojego szwagra od strony ciotecznej babki postawił willę 500m2 za 400 tysięcy, i nic nie robił na budowie a do tego wszystko w złocie i marmurach. 

Jakoś średnio uwierzę że za 290tyś ktoś postawi dom 160m2. Już mistrz budowania dla mnie *netbet* wybudował coś koło tego robiąc wszystko samemu, a co dopiero biorąc do wszystkiego ekipy i jeszcze balkon, lukarna i wykusz. 

Nie budujesz jeszcze nie masz pojęcia o kosztach, jakiejkolwiek wiedzy budowlanej też nie posiadasz to nie wypowiadaj w tym temacie bo do tego brakuje Ci jeszcze paru lat nauki o budowaniu czegokolwiek.

----------


## luntrusk

Dom miał 145 m2 pow użytkowej.

Nie zmusisz NIKOGO by przestał się wypowiadać na forum chyba, że chcesz działać jak...

To, że WSZYSCY tak myślą, że się nie uda nie znaczy że mają rację. Im się nie udało jej tak. Dlaczego:

- bo kontrolowała wydatki
- bo zaoszczędziła bardzo dużo na budowie domu do stany surowego otwartego bez dachu - wzięła grupę chłopaków z Ukrainy, którzy budowali jej tą część domu tanio i bez VATu
- dekarza wzięła taniego ale bardzo dobrego więc zapłaciła średnią stawkę
- wszystkie instalacje robił kolega męża w zamian za śmieszne pieniądze i miesięczną wycieczkę do Chorwacji (bo akurat inwestorzy domku mają tam bliską rodzinę)
- firma od tynków, kładzenia płytek za standardową cenę
- samą "końcówkę" robił już młody chłopak, który chciał sobie dorobić
- materiały szukali po całej Polsce, nie tylko w swoim regionie

Dom postawiony w 2013 roku. Już mieszkają kilka miesięcy. Więc można tylko TRZEBA CHCIEĆ robić INACZEJ niż wszyscy.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dom miał 145 m2 pow użytkowej.
> 
> Nie zmusisz NIKOGO by przestał się wypowiadać na forum chyba, że chcesz działać jak...
> 
> To, że WSZYSCY tak myślą, że się nie uda nie znaczy że mają rację. Im się nie udało jej tak. Dlaczego:
> 
> - bo kontrolowała wydatki
> - bo zaoszczędziła bardzo dużo na budowie domu do stany surowego otwartego bez dachu - wzięła grupę chłopaków z Ukrainy, którzy budowali jej tą część domu tanio i bez VATu
> - dekarza wzięła taniego ale bardzo dobrego więc zapłaciła średnią stawkę
> ...


*Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć?* Powiedz czy to są Twoje marzenia???.145 m2 za jedyne 200 tyś.???.Z poddaszem,pokoikami fajnie urządzonymi(w pokoju można wszystko wstawić.nawet zestaw do bimbru i też będzie klawo  :big grin:  :yes:  ) zawsze można żyć w każdych warunkach na jakie nas stać..ale nie za wszelką cenę i czy o to chodzi by mieć swoje gniazdo.????. :sad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Luntrusk....jak to jest ,że wypowiadasz się z banem pod nickiem......Każdy mieć tak może ,czy ten brzydki zapis wstawiłaś Sama ???

----------


## DEZET

> Luntrusk....jak to jest ,że wypowiadasz się z banem pod nickiem......Każdy mieć tak może ,czy ten brzydki zapis wstawiłaś Sama ???


Mnie się wydaje, że po prośbie została zwolniona z bana, co wyżej napisała o dobroci moderatora, ale po poście wyżej dostała kolejnego  :wink:  Do 3 razy sztuka.

----------


## compi

Bo jak widać u luntrusk liczy się optymizm! Nieważne co czyta na forum, ważne że znajomej Ukrainiec wybudował tanio dom, więc co wy mi tu będziecie....  :wink:

----------


## artix1

> - bo zaoszczędziła bardzo dużo na budowie domu do stany surowego otwartego bez dachu - wzięła grupę chłopaków z Ukrainy, którzy budowali jej tą część domu tanio i bez VATu
> - wszystkie instalacje robił kolega męża w zamian za śmieszne pieniądze i miesięczną wycieczkę do Chorwacji (bo akurat inwestorzy domku mają tam bliską rodzinę).


Moi byli tani i krajowi. Nawet ładnie po polsku "gaworili". Jakby koleżanka chciała tynkować czy cóś, to ja sie piszę na tą "darmową" miesięczna wycieczkę. Najwyższy czas na odpoczynek  :big grin: .

----------


## Sławek...

Jak obniżyć koszty budowy domu, dobre rady (wg części forumowiczów):
po pierwsze trzeba złamać prawo:



> - bo zaoszczędziła bardzo dużo na budowie domu do stany surowego otwartego bez dachu - wzięła grupę chłopaków z Ukrainy, którzy budowali jej tą część domu tanio i bez VATu


po drugie dobrze sprawdza się metoda ze średniowiecza czyli handel wymienny:



> - wszystkie instalacje robił kolega męża w zamian za śmieszne pieniądze i miesięczną wycieczkę do Chorwacji (bo akurat inwestorzy domku mają tam bliską rodzinę)


po trzecie trzeba poszukać kogoś kto (oczywiście nielegalnie i bez Vatu) będzie chciał dorobić po pracy a robotę dla nas wykona narzędziami swojego legalnego pracodawcy:



> - samą "końcówkę" robił już młody chłopak, który chciał sobie dorobić


jednak komuna jeszcze trwa (przynajmniej w niektórych umysłach)

najlepszego w 2014 i życzę kolejnych dobrych pomysłów na niższe koszta...

----------


## DEZET

Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku i samych pozytywnych doświadczeń w budowie i legalnym obniżaniu kosztów !  :smile:

----------


## kris_1985

WItam Wszystkich :smile:  ja też marze o małym domku do tych magicznych 200 tys przeczytałem wątek i ciągle myślę czy z poddaszem czy parter..różnie ludzie mówią i fakt marzy mi się dom z poddaszem ,ale jeśli znacznie taniej było by zbudować parter to myślę ,że mogę się na taki zdecydować.
Za poddaszem przemawia 
- mniejszy dach
-mniejsze fundamenty
-mniej materiału na ocieplenie/izolowanie dachu fundamentów itp.
-strop tu i tu musi być mimo ,że drewniany ale jednak też parę zł kosztuje
minusy
-koszt schodów
Skosy w poddaszu sa dla mnie plusem oddają taki klimat :smile: \
I tu pytanie czy ktoś może mi na własnym doświadczeniu powiedzieć różnicę w kosztach budowy domu 90-100 m2 parter vs. poddasze?czy może te różnice to kwestia kilku tys zł?
pozdrawiam i serdecznie wszystkiego dobrego w nowym roku życzę!

----------


## Antkowa

Kris mam wrażenie że nie dokładnie przeczytałeś wątek, albo chcesz wierzyć że taniej postawisz dom z poddaszem bo taki ci się po prostu podoba. Pomijam koszty budowy- o jakim klimacie na poddaszu piszesz ? Może klimat jest gdy dom jest duży - moi znajomi mają dom 200 m i sypialnia na garażem dwustanowiskowym o powierzchni niemal 40 m ze świetnymi skosami robi wrażenie , ale jesli interesuje cię dom niewielki ok. 90 m to pokoje na poddaszu będą małe i nieustawne. Przy tym metrażu budowałabym parterówkę.

----------


## compi

I po co te izolowanie skosów na nieużytkowym poddaszu? Tu masz właśnie pole do popisu. Kładziesz legary, wełnę w strop wiązarowy lub na lany beton i robisz podłogę lub izolujesz styropianem, a na to dechy lub najtańsza płyta. Masz szybko, samodzielnie i bez udziwnień. Poddasze użytkowe to już precyzyjne ocieplenie, stelaże, płyta g-k, ściany kolankowe, okna połaciowe, lukarny, balkoniki, ekwilibrystyka przy wykańczaniu łazienek, zabudów etc....... W parterówce największy kłopot to prawidłowe umiejscowienie w projekcie wyłazu na strych. Ze swojego doświadczenia... brak problemów z hałasem, wykonanymi samodzielnie instalacjami do WM i DGP(bez kłopotu wykonasz ewentualne zmiany), spore miejsce zastępujące piwnicę, ograniczone jedynie wielkością schodów na  tenże strych. Jeśli dom do 200 tysięcy to sporo pracy samodzielnej. Zapewniam że łatwiej ją wykonać w parterówce niż tej z uż. poddaszem. I najważniejsze wg mnie to brak schodów, drogiego elementu, zabierającego miejsce. Po lekturze forum dojdziesz do swoich wniosków. Natkniesz się na argumenty przeciw typu brak podziału na część prywatną od wspólnej, brak schodów : ), oraz wymóg posiadania większej działki. Z tym ostatnim się zgodzę. Parterówka wymaga większej ilości metrów wokół, aby zostało miejsce na podjazd, kawałek trawnika i małą arch. ogrodową.

----------


## Kasia242

> A liczyłeś może ile by Cię wyniosło wybudowanie takiej samej powierzchni ale na poziomie parteru? Ciekawe


Tak oczywiście ...zawsze taniej niż dodatkowa kondygnacja,przynajmniej ze stropem betonowym.
W miare powiekszania parteru ten współczynnik się zmniejsza,i juz jest to coraz mniej opłacalne względem poddasza ale ja wyraznie pisze o małym domu...bo do 200 tys(o tym jest ten wątek),nie mozna wybudować duzego domu.
pzdr

----------


## namira

kris,sam musisz zdecydować w jakim domu  chcesz mieszkać,poczytaj dzienniki  osób budujących konkretne domy,które ci się podobają,oni podają dokładne koszty,poodwiedzaj okoliczne budowy,ogólna zasada jest taka,że im większy dom,tym bardziej opłaca się iść w poddasze

----------


## Monia W

Witam wszystkich  :bye:  :bye: 
Jestem świerzakiem zarówno na form jak i "w budowie" domu. Jestem na etapie oczekiwania na pozwolenie na budowę. Zainteresował mnie ten wątek, jak każdego inwestora, który chce mieć wszystko najlepsze za najmniejsze pieniądze...
Dysponuję kwotą 150 tys. reszta musi być skredytowana - pytanie ile?
O radę proszę Was kochani, mając na uwadze Wasze ogromne doświadczenie. A oto dane domku:
"Dom przy bukowej 5", 106 m, parterowy, poddasze nieużytkowe z lekkim stropem, dach dwuspadowy kryty dachówką, materiał - pustak ceramiczny+ 15 cm styropian, ogrzewanie - podłogówka na całości - piec gazowy + pompa ciepła do CWU, zastanawiam się nad kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym. Materiały wykończeniowe średniej jakości tzn, kafelki + panele. Ma być ładnie ale bez szaleństw.
Drobną wykończeniówkę tzn płytkowanie, panelowanie, szpachlowanie, malowanie, instalację gniazdek i pstryczków elektryczków i oświetlenia, instalację   armatury kuchennej i łazienkowej ma zamiar zrobić mój wspaniały mąż, więc tu tylko koszt materiałów. A jeszcze ocieplenie domu też zrobi sam, tylko do otynkowania zaprosi tynkarza żeby było doświadczoną ręką zrobione. To tak w skrócie. Każda odpowiedź będzie dla mnie cenna. Krytyczna też :sad:

----------


## DEZET

Jeśli ktoś chce budować z poddaszem użytkowym dla klimatu skosów, to ja dziękuję ;/ 
Dlaczego u mnie parterówka?
Ponieważ nie zamierzam na starość wchodzić po schodach do sypialni, a jak (Boże uchowaj) nie będę mógł, to spanie na kanapie w salonie.
Lepiej zainwestować koszt schodów w zwiększenie powierzchni parteru, która jest ustawna, a pod skosem upchniemy tylko jakieś łóżko (w domu do ok.100m2).  Dla mnie 20 lat mieszkania na piętrze ze skosami (wysokimi!) wystarczy  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Monia W - witaj. Na wstępie- po co piec gazowy i osobna pompa ciepła do cwu? Bez sensu- na "dzień dobry" podwójne koszty, że nie wspomnę o kominku z płaszczem (czyli x3). I lekką ręką pójdzie 30-40tys. , a domu jeszcze nie ma.

----------


## Monia W

Dzięki Dezet
No właśnie taki jest wredny los początkujących..... Pozbiera toto informacje od różnych ludzi, poskłada do kupy i myśli że będzie OK. Dlatego wolę najpierw zasięgnąć fachowych porad. Zdecydowałam się na gaz, bo nie jestem już młódką, zdrowie już zaczyna szwankować a gaz jest mało kłopotliwy - nie trzeba nic dźwigać. Poza tym mój brat założył sobie jakiś piec kondensacyjny (nie wiem co to znaczy, tylko powtarzam) i przy 4-rech osobach kosztuje go 3600 na rok. Chciałabym też żeby od wiosny przyoszczędzić na ogrzewaniu CWU. Usytuowanie mojego domku wyklucza solary (od południa ściana szczytowa) a nie chcę robić paskudnych konstrukcji, więc pomyślałam o pompie ciepła - takiej co zasysa powietrze i jakoś go przetwarza że grzeje wodę od wiosny do jesieni i to nie zależnie od pogody. Koszt takiej pompy jest podobny do solarów. Kominek to już moja radosna twórczość, ale mój mąż nie jest tym zachwycony i chce prosty kominek tylko dla klimatu. Pewnie tak zostanie, bo mężulek jest ode mnie rozsądniejszy i stawia na swoim a ja się go słucham bo z perspektywy lat okazuje się że prawie zawsze ma rację...
*Dezet* a jak byś oszacował koszt budowy tego naszego domku do stanu pod klucz. Tak jak pisałam w mocno średnim standardzie i przy częściowym udziale własnym.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Witam wszystkich 
> Jestem świerzakiem zarówno na form jak i "w budowie" domu. Jestem na etapie oczekiwania na pozwolenie na budowę. Zainteresował mnie ten wątek, jak każdego inwestora, który chce mieć wszystko najlepsze za najmniejsze pieniądze...
> Dysponuję kwotą 150 tys. reszta musi być skredytowana - pytanie ile?
> O radę proszę Was kochani, mając na uwadze Wasze ogromne doświadczenie. A oto dane domku:
> "Dom przy bukowej 5", 106 m, parterowy, poddasze nieużytkowe z lekkim stropem, dach dwuspadowy kryty dachówką, materiał - pustak ceramiczny+ 15 cm styropian, ogrzewanie - podłogówka na całości - piec gazowy + pompa ciepła do CWU, zastanawiam się nad kominkiem z płaszczem wodnym. Materiały wykończeniowe średniej jakości tzn, kafelki + panele. Ma być ładnie ale bez szaleństw.
> Drobną wykończeniówkę tzn płytkowanie, panelowanie, szpachlowanie, malowanie, instalację gniazdek i pstryczków elektryczków i oświetlenia, instalację   armatury kuchennej i łazienkowej ma zamiar zrobić mój wspaniały mąż, więc tu tylko koszt materiałów. A jeszcze ocieplenie domu też zrobi sam, tylko do otynkowania zaprosi tynkarza żeby było doświadczoną ręką zrobione. To tak w skrócie. Każda odpowiedź będzie dla mnie cenna. Krytyczna też



150 tyś zyla + mąż.....???Trochę Cię poniosło.A ten kredyt hipoteczny to ile??? :wink:

----------


## Elfir

luntrusk dostała bana ode mnie. Już po raz drugi. 
Odwołała się się od tej decyzji do Redakcji i Redakcja, po raz drugi, uwierzyła jej, że gnębi ją zazdrosna o jej męza, zarobki, mądrość i urodę moderatorka. Póki Redakcja nie przecztała co luntrusk powypisywała na forum i jak głęboko ludzi obraziła, dotknęła komentując niewybrednie ich problemy osobiste. Natychmiast przywróciła mojego bana.
To tak w kwestii pisanych do mnie pretensji, że się na nią uwzięłam.  Dostała bana, bo sobie zasłużyła.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ......Natychmiast przywróciła mojego bana............


Pijecie jeszcze tam w moderatorni,-.???Pretensje to Kobieto możesz mieć Sama do siebie.Jak to Sama zauważyłaś są Ci co Cię.......... 


> że się na nią uwzięłam.


 zaczną olewać....................Na* moderatora* trza se zasłużyć..............Dasz mi za ten wpis znowu bana??? :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue: 

Ty masz służyć ludziom a nie dla swojego widzi misi. :mad:

----------


## Elfir

> "Dom przy bukowej 5", 106 m, parterowy, poddasze nieużytkowe z lekkim stropem, dach dwuspadowy kryty dachówką, materiał - pustak ceramiczny+ 15 cm styropian, ogrzewanie - podłogówka na całości - *piec gazowy + pompa ciepła do CWU*,



Skoro chcesz ciągnąc gaz, to po co ci pompa? Albo pompa albo gaz. Inaczej tylko dublujesz drogie urządzenia grzewcze. Bo i gaz i pompa nagrzeją zarówno dom jak i CWU.

Ten dom nie jest taki prosty, na jki wygląda - ma trzy kominy. Trzy przejścia przez dach, trzy obróbki blacharskie. Przy trzech kominach warto rozważyć centralę rekuperacji - podobny koszt, co 3 kominy.




> Zdecydowałam się na gaz, bo nie jestem już młódką, zdrowie już zaczyna szwankować a gaz jest mało kłopotliwy - nie trzeba nic dźwigać.


PC też nie jest uciążliwa. 




> Poza tym mój brat założył sobie jakiś piec kondensacyjny (nie wiem co to znaczy, tylko powtarzam)


Piec kondensacyjny skrapa parę wodą znajdującą się w spalinach i w ten sposób odzyskuje resztkę ciepła, która przy zwykłym piecu ulatuje w atmosferę.




> i przy 4-rech osobach kosztuje go 3600 na rok.


Koszt ogrzewania nie zależy (w znaczącym stopniu) od ilości osób tylko od wielkości budynku, jego konstrukcji i jego parametrów cieplnych. Im lepiej ocieplony, mały i zwarty, tym mniej energii do ogrzania potrzebuje.




> Chciałabym też żeby od wiosny przyoszczędzić na ogrzewaniu CWU. Usytuowanie mojego domku wyklucza solary (od południa ściana szczytowa) a nie chcę robić paskudnych konstrukcji, więc pomyślałam o pompie ciepła - takiej co zasysa powietrze i jakoś go przetwarza że grzeje wodę od wiosny do jesieni i to nie zależnie od pogody. Koszt takiej pompy jest podobny do solarów.


Koszt ogrzewania wody gazem dla 4-osobowej rodziny to ok 100-150 zł/mc Po ilu latach zwróci ci się inwestycja w PC?
A skoro chesz PC - to po ilu latach zwróci ci się inwestycja w przyłącze gazowe do ogrzewania domu?

----------


## Monia W

> 150 tyś zyla + mąż.....???Trochę Cię poniosło.A ten kredyt hipoteczny to ile???


Napisałam wyżej, że tyle mam w tej chwili a resztę trzeba będzie skredytować. Ile - to właśnie próbuję oszacować w rozsądnym przybliżeniu korzystając z Waszych rad. Może wystarczy 80 a może trzeba 180?  :yes: 

*Elfir* dziękuję za odpowiedź. Właśnie takich szukam. Jak już pisałam w budowie jestem całkiem zielona. 
Reasumując najrozsądniej byłoby na początek zamontować gaz i tyle. A domek faktycznie ma trzy kominy i jak twierdził nasz architekt może być trochę droższy w budowie ale za to ma być ekonomiczny w użytkowaniu, no i rozkład pomieszczeń (z małą zmianą czwartego pokoiku na garderobę) jest idealny jak na mój gust.
Ale wracając do mojego pierwszego pytania: ILE TO MOŻE KOSZTOWAĆ POD KLUCZ?  :Confused:

----------


## Antkowa

Monia musisz zdecydowac się czym chcesz ogrzewać dom , nie ma sensu wszystkim naraz  :smile:  Kominek tylko dla klimatu ? Jesli masz dużo pieniędzy na budowę to czemu nie , ale jeśli chcesz ciąć koszty tam gdzie się da to odpuściłabym sobie " kominek dla klimatu ". Trochę drogi ten klimat ....
Projekt fajny, sama brałam go pod uwagę.

----------


## gentoonx

> luntrusk dostała bana ode mnie. Już po raz drugi. 
> Odwołała się się od tej decyzji do Redakcji i Redakcja, po raz drugi, uwierzyła jej, że gnębi ją zazdrosna o jej męza, zarobki, mądrość i urodę moderatorka. Póki Redakcja nie przecztała co luntrusk powypisywała na forum i jak głęboko ludzi obraziła, dotknęła komentując niewybrednie ich problemy osobiste. Natychmiast przywróciła mojego bana.
> To tak w kwestii pisanych do mnie pretensji, że się na nią uwzięłam.  Dostała bana, bo sobie zasłużyła.


Prawidłowo - coraz częściej czyta się takich, co to mają o budowaniu domu takie pojęcie jak specjaliści Macierewicza pojecie o lotnictwie  :bash:  , a człowiek chciałby sie dowiedzieć czegoś konkretnego.

Nie każdy ma misję, ... jak co poniektórzy  :wink:

----------


## Antkowa

Jak to jest że jak luntrusk znika to niktspecjalny się od razu pojawia ?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Przecież dostała bana do Redakcji, o co ci chodzi?
> Pierwszy raz i drugi Redakcja nie uwierzyła, że nie robię prywaty, tylko usuwam z forum szkodnika. Za trzecim razem Redakcja sama to zauważyła.


Czytasz się czasami Moderatorze...............


> ....Przecież dostała bana do Redakcji........


A te od Redakcji są inne...............Kobieto moderatorze nadal uprawiasz prywatę.........choć to Twoje słowa. :mad: .Nic mi do tego. :mad:

----------


## Monia W

> Monia musisz zdecydowac się czym chcesz ogrzewać dom , nie ma sensu wszystkim naraz  Kominek tylko dla klimatu ? Jesli masz dużo pieniędzy na budowę to czemu nie , ale jeśli chcesz ciąć koszty tam gdzie się da to odpuściłabym sobie " kominek dla klimatu ". Trochę drogi ten klimat ....
> Projekt fajny, sama brałam go pod uwagę.


No drogi, drogi ale kominek jest marzeniem mojego męża od zawsze, więc być musi żeby nie wiem co  :sad: 
 A na budowę tak jak pisałam na początek mam 150 tys, resztę planuję skredytować na tyle ile będzie trzeba do przeprowadzki. Potem jeszcze mieszkanie pójdzie pod młotek, więc mam nadzieję że tyle wystarczy żeby nie polecieć z torbami...

----------


## gentoonx

> Jak to jest że jak luntrusk znika to niktspecjalny się od razu pojawia ?


to się nazywa Tsunami  :smile: 


albo zwykły zbieg okoliczności

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jak to jest że jak luntrusk znika to niktspecjalny się od razu pojawia ?


Bo on czuwa.................... :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: ..Nie utożsamiaj mnie z kimś innym na FM ,bo w tym konkretnym wypadku z  luntrusk mam tylko dwie odsłony a ,że jesteś za krotki-tka polemiką z tobą pominę. :mad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> to się nazywa Tsunami 
> 
> 
> albo zwykły zbieg okoliczności


Coś Cię swędzi? :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: .Masz problem............nie nakręcisz mnie misiuniuńciu. :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> to się nazywa Tsunami 
> 
> 
> albo zwykły zbieg okoliczności


Budujesz chałupę za 2oo tysiaków.????Chcesz się tym podzielić z ludźmi ti na FM....czy tak wlazłeś by pierda pościć bo NS się pojawił..............jakieś wnioski,przemyślenia,kasa,czy się da czy nie,.....jakieś konkrety !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mad:

----------


## Elfir

> Czytasz się czasami Moderatorze...............
> A te od Redakcji są inne...............Kobieto moderatorze nadal uprawiasz prywatę.........choć to Twoje słowa..Nic mi do tego.


Dobrze, niech ci będzie. Zazdrościłam luntrusk jej wspaniałego męza, jego zarobków i jej wspaniałego domu za 200 tyś. Dlatego Redakcja dała jej bana. Widocznie mnie lubią.
 :big grin:

----------


## Elfir

> No drogi, drogi ale kominek jest marzeniem mojego męża od zawsze, więc być musi żeby nie wiem co 
>  A na budowę tak jak pisałam na początek mam 150 tys, resztę planuję skredytować na tyle ile będzie trzeba do przeprowadzki. Potem jeszcze mieszkanie pójdzie pod młotek, więc mam nadzieję że tyle wystarczy żeby nie polecieć z torbami...


Jak masz na początek 150 tyś i jeszcze mieszkanie, to może zajrzyj jednak do działu domów za 300 tyś. Nie będziesz musiała się ograniczać, oglądać każdą złotówkę, szarpać się po godzinach z pracą na budowie? 
Bo ten domek za 300 tyś wybudujesz. A za dodatkowe 50 tyś wykończysz w niezłym standarcie (bez mebli, bo tu trudno wyrokować).

Za to namawiam na rekuperację i wywalenie dwóch kominów. Łazienkę zrobiłabym wówczas większą, w miejscu tego pokoju, bliżej sypialni. Wc przeniosła bliżej kotłowni, wydzieliła pralnię a spiżarkę powiększyła o wc.

----------


## gentoonx

> Budujesz chałupę za 2oo tysiaków.????Chcesz się tym podzielić z ludźmi ti na FM....czy tak wlazłeś by pierda pościć bo NS się pojawił..............jakieś wnioski,przemyślenia,kasa,czy się da czy nie,.....jakieś konkrety !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :no:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dobrze, niech ci będzie. Zazdrościłam luntrusk jej wspaniałego męza, jego zarobków i jej wspaniałego domu za 200 tyś. Dlatego Redakcja dała jej bana. Widocznie mnie lubią.


No i o to mnię chodziło  :roll eyes: .............zaczynamy przed banowaniem rolmalnie :wink:  rozmawiać.Domu za 200 tyś wybudować się nie da.Nawet z dwoma szwagrami i ich pupkamii. :sick:

----------


## Monia W

> Za to namawiam na rekuperację i wywalenie dwóch kominów. Łazienkę zrobiłabym wówczas większą, w miejscu tego pokoju, bliżej sypialni. Wc przeniosła bliżej kotłowni, wydzieliła pralnię a spiżarkę powiększyła o wc.


Wywalić dwa kominy tzn. które? Bo tam jest jeden w kotłowni, jeden do kominka i jeden między kuchnią a małym wc-tem. Przy tej powierzchni wystarczy jeden komin z rekuperatorem?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> 


 :no:  :no:  :no:  :no: .Umisz coś innego w topiku???No wiesz taki konkret............taki Twój styl........... :tongue: .Czy tylko tak z ukrycia??? :ohmy:

----------


## Elfir

> No i o to mnię chodziło .............zaczynamy przed banowaniem rolmalnie rozmawiać.Domu za 200 tyś wybudować się nie da.Nawet z dwoma szwagrami i ich pupkamii.


A netbet jest po prostu wrednym kłamcą... I te pozostałe, wymienione ostatnio tutaj osoby. Nic, tylko łudzą grzeczna dzieci swoimi rzekomymi doświadczeniami. Fałszują wyniki w swoich dziennikach.
Ach, niktspecjalny, twój świat to świat bardzo wrogi. Pełen kłamców. To, że ta wizja nie ma nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością się nie liczy  :big grin:

----------


## gentoonx

> ...Czy tylko tak z ukrycia???


 :no:   :no: 
 :bye:

----------


## Elfir

> Wywalić dwa kominy tzn. które? Bo tam jest jeden w kotłowni, jeden do kominka i jeden między kuchnią a małym wc-tem. Przy tej powierzchni wystarczy jeden komin z rekuperatorem?


Przy rekuperacji starczy ci jeden komin - od kominka. 
Rekuperator to urządzenie do odzyskiwania ciepła z wentylacji mechanicznej. Mechanicznej, czyli wymuszonej wentylatorami. W takiej wentylacji na jednej ścianie budynku montuje się nawiew a na drugiej wywiew - kominy są niepotrzebne. A do pomieszczeń strumień powietrza jest rozsyłany kanałami ukrytymi np. na stryszku. 
Przy piecu gazowym kondensacyjnymi spaliny możesz wyrzucac przez ścianę a nie kominem. A przy PC komin wcale nie jest potrzebny. Zastanów się dobrze czy jest sens ciągnięcia przyłącza gazowego, a potem płacenia opłat za przesył, za administrowanie itd. Ja mam wrazenie, że popełniłam błąd z gazem, ale jak podejmowałam decyzję o budowie to PC były bardzo drogie. Teraz są tańsze. 
Zamiast duplikować systemy grzewcze, zainwestuj pieniądze w dobre ocieplenie budynku. 20 cm styropianu na ścianie nikogo tu na forum nie dziwi. 
Zajrzyj ludziom do dzienników, popytaj, przeczytaj wątki z cyklu "czego byś wiecej nie zrobił na budowie". A projekt dobierz na samym końcu  :smile:

----------


## kris_1985

dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedź tylko brakuje mi jakiś konkretów oprócz schodów ,że wyjdzie drożej..sypialnie mają średnio po 15 metrów u góry i 10 na dole więc nie są takie małe,zresztą każdy ma swoje zdanie na temat poddasza i parteru mnie wyłącznie interesują relane oszczędnośći przy budowie domu z i bez poddasza

----------


## Elfir

realnych nikt , kto nie wybudował dokładnie takiego domu, ci nie poda, bo i jak?  :big grin:

----------


## Antkowa

Ale cały wątek jest o tym że dom mały ok 90 m bardziej opłaca się budowac parterowy więc o jakie konkrety chodzi ?

----------


## DEZET

Chyba nie jesteśmy tu od tego, żeby odradzać ludziom projekt, który im się podoba, czy spełnia ich kryteria. 
"Dom przy bukowej 5" jest dużym domem- całk. pow. 141m2. Porównuję go do swojego(151m2)- założenia Monii i moje są podobne- wykończenie średnie.  Mój koszt to ok. 150k do SSZ. Przyjmuję, że możecie do stanu ssz wydać tyle samo: różnice np. dachu mam 80m2 więcej, to dla Was możliwość zapłaty za jakąś ekipę. Rekuperator zamiast 2 kominów  warto rozważyć. Czy Tobie MoniaW  wystarczy 50-80k kredytu na wykończenie trudno ocenić, bo tu największy rozrzut w cenach.

----------


## Monia W

Dzięki wszystkim za rady.
Pewnie wszystko wyjdzie w praniu. A koszty - zdaję sobie sprawę, że ceny są różne i zależą od milionów czynników. 
Klamka zapadła - projekt wybrany, adaptacja i wszystkie uzgodnienia zrobione. Czekamy na pozwolenie.
Jedno jest pewne, że dużo zaoszczędzimy dzięki umiejętnościom mojego męża, natomiast tam gdzie musi być ekipa to musi. 
Szkoda mi tylko, że człowiek taki głupi jest i nie wie tylu rzeczy - powinni chyba uczyć w podstawówce podstaw budownictwa :big grin: 

Jeszcze na marginesie - w moim projekcie jest zarówno 3 kominy, jak też instalacja rekuperacyjna - nawet podany jest model Mistral 300. I bądź tu człowieku mądry....

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .....Ach, niktspecjalny, twój świat to świat bardzo wrogi. *Pełen kłamców*. To, że ta wizja nie ma nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością się nie liczy..........


Chcesz przelać szalę goryczy :yes: ???Moją czy swoją ??? :sad: .......Jeśli możesz "*Pełen kłamców".Ciągnijmy to dalej ale niech Świat ......poczyta.* :yes:  :yes:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: .Za nim wciśniesz ban.............zastanów się komu go dedykujesz i za co.Mnie możesz .przywykłem............ :mad:

----------


## Antkowa

> Chcesz przelać szalę goryczy???Moją czy swoją ???.......Jeśli możesz "*Pełen kłamców".Ciągnijmy to dalej ale niech Świat ......poczyta.*.Za nim wciśniesz ban.............zastanów się komu go dedykujesz i za co.Mnie możesz .przywykłem............


CZARA GORYCZY panie najmądrzejszy.

----------


## macmac84

> Tak oczywiście ...zawsze taniej niż dodatkowa kondygnacja,przynajmniej ze stropem betonowym.
> W miare powiekszania parteru ten współczynnik się zmniejsza,i juz jest to coraz mniej opłacalne względem poddasza ale ja wyraznie pisze o małym domu...bo do 200 tys(o tym jest ten wątek),nie mozna wybudować duzego domu.
> pzdr


We wcześniejszym poście napisałeś, że zaadoptowanie poddasza wyszło cię jakieś 10 tysięcy. Ile metrów tego poddasza wyszło za 10 tyś?
pozdr

----------


## DEZET

NS- większej czcionki nie było??  Po co się tu produkujesz? Może jakieś artykuły o wzroście wartości budynków znajdź, bo może już grubo ponad bańkę Twa chałupa warta? Dowartościujesz się i może będziesz pozytywniej nastawiony do ludzi. 
I może jakieś konkrety, jeśli masz w ogóle coś konkretnego do napisania.

----------


## Elfir

> Jeszcze na marginesie - w moim projekcie jest zarówno 3 kominy, jak też instalacja rekuperacyjna - nawet podany jest model Mistral 300. I bądź tu człowieku mądry....


Bo to projekt "na odwal się", gotowiec, który ma wszytsko dla wszytskich  :smile:  I tak ciesz się, że nie ma dodatkowo władowanego kotła na paliwo stałe  :smile: 
Do tego służy adaptacja - by wykreslić z projektu idiotyzmy. Tak naprawdę dobry adaptujący to skarb. Bezmyślny - narazi inwestora na większe wydatki.
Czy twój adaptujący określił tobie system ogrzewania, czy podawał najlepsze rozwiązania? 

Nie przeczytałaś przed zakupem wątków poradnikowych, więc teraz zostałaś ze źle zaadaptowanym projektem, skoro nadal w nim sa i kominy i centrala... 
Weź projekt, przejdź się do sensownego architekta, skoro nie chce ci się czytać forum,  niech wypisze co należy zmienić i daj adaptującemu projekt do poprawki.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> CZARA GORYCZY panie najmądrzejszy.


*2013*

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS- większej czcionki nie było??  Po co się tu produkujesz? Może jakieś artykuły o wzroście wartości budynków znajdź, bo może już grubo ponad bańkę Twa chałupa warta? Dowartościujesz się i może będziesz pozytywniej nastawiony do ludzi. 
> I może jakieś konkrety, jeśli masz w ogóle coś konkretnego do napisania.


Niczym mnie nie wkur......sz..........To po pierwsze.Czytaj ze zrozumieniem  to co piszę.........To po drugie................a po trzecie skoro nie kumasz pierwszego mam Cię w d,,,upie. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## fotohobby

Monia W, masz w projekcie wentylacje mechaniczną i grawitacyjną na raz ?
To nie zadziała  :wink: 

Ja buduje parterówke 106m2 o prostej konstrukcji, wg projektu indywidualnego. Mam zamiar zamknac sie w 300tyś.

----------


## Yerenia

dajcie juz spokoj, ani to na temat, ani nic
Ludzie tu wchodza poczytac o domu do 200tys. a nie gorzkie zale reszty spoleczenstwa  :no:

----------


## Monia W

Tak chyba zrobię jak radzicie. Faktycznie przejdę się do tego architekta i po kolei go przepytam, bo jak nachrzanił, to niech poprawia.
A w projekcie są rozdziały - w każdym coś tam napisane. I jest rozdział z wentylacją mechaniczną - opis i schemat a w projekcie są trzy kominy.

----------


## Xerses

> Tak chyba zrobię jak radzicie. Faktycznie przejdę się do tego architekta i po kolei go przepytam, bo jak nachrzanił, to niech poprawia.
> A w projekcie są rozdziały - w każdym coś tam napisane. I jest rozdział z wentylacją mechaniczną - opis i schemat a w projekcie są trzy kominy.


Dobrze że nie cztery  :smile:

----------


## Niuniaaa

Witam! Widzę, że ten wątek "żyje" w porównaniu do tego, który założyłam, więc ponawiam moje pytanie tutaj  i jako świeżak i totalny laik liczę na wyrozumiałość  :smile: 
"Witam.
 Odważyłam się napisać (zapytać), aczkolwiek decyzję o budowie już podjeliśmy... Zacznę od początku:
 zdecydowaliśmy się z mężem na budowę domu Majka Mini z Archetonu. Mamy: pozwolenie na budowę, działkę uzbrojoną a na niej udało nam się we własnym zakresie wykonać ławy, ściany fundamentowe, ocieplone, zasypane pospółką(?), od środka również wypełnione tymże "piaskiem" i zagęszczone (nie mamy jeszcze rozprowadzonych rur kanalizacyjnych oraz rzecz jasna - nie zalaliśmy tego betonem). Wszystko robiliśmy sami (nie jesteśmy budowlańcami ale jak się czyta i używa głowy to można wiele zdziałać - wymiarowo wyszło idealnie - przekątne domu grają co do centymetra z czego jestem niezmiernie dumna hihi). Do tej pory na wszystko z własnej kieszeni łożyliśmy, teraz... stoimy przed faktem wzięcia kredytu... i mamy ogromny dylemat... 200 tys. wystarczy? Dom jak pisałam wyżej Majka Mini, więc malutki, niepodpiwniczony, dach wydaje się być prosty... bryła domu...hmmm...o niej bym nie powiedziała, że jest prosta...ale to był taki mój domek marzeń powiedzmy, więc nie chciałam z tego rezygnować. Ogrzewanie na paliwo stałe. Budujemy systemem gospodarczym. Mój tato choć nie budowlaniec 2 domy wybudował więc ściany, kominy, w sumie z murarki to wszystko zrobi sam (oprócz dachu, na który chcemy wziąż ekipę). W rodzinie mamy hydraulika, a wykończeniówkę typu podłogi, regipsy, zrobi mąż...może być problem z płytkami bo tego nie robiliśmy sami ale tutaj przyjdzie z pomocą znajomy, któremu zapłacić trzeba będzie ale nie tyle co firmie... materiały...hmmm..... nie z górnej półki rzecz jasna ale np. na dachówce nie chcemy oszczędzać. Okna znajomy taniej sprzeda, Może nie będzie to szalony rabat ale taniej... Wracam więc do pytania zasadniczego: CZY BIORĄC 200.000 KREDYTU UDA NAM SIĘ ZAMIESZKAĆ? Nie oczekuję cudów, nie liczę na to, że wszystkie pokoje będą wykończone, może chociaż sam parter... W papiery i to co "już" mamy włożyliśmy ok. 30tys. (w tym betoniarka i trochę sprzętów przydatnych podczas budowania). Bardzo się obawiam, że 200.000 to za mało na wprowadzenie się...
 Proszę o przemyślane odpowiedzi... pozdrawiam serdecznie!"

----------


## Elfir

Niuniaa - nie ma sensu zakładać wielu watków na zbliżone tematy. Bo za chwilę będzie wysyp tematów "dom za 205 tyś", "Dom za 210 tyś", itd.
Raczej poruszamy się tu we wartościach zbliżonych do pewnej ustalonej kwoty.
Połączę twój temat z tym.

----------


## _artur_

dlaczego trzymacie sie kurczowo gotowych projektow i adaptacji? w porownaniu do indywidualnego kosztowo wychodzi tyle samo albo niewiele mniej a macie wszystko jak chcecie.. a co do kredytu - nie trzeba brać całości, ja mam kredytu 280, wzięte 250 i nie zamierzam tych 30 już ruszać.. w banku analityk jak dostanie projekt to sobie policzy ile wyjdzie wg nich i doda tyle ile będzie trzeba..

----------


## Elfir

Wykusz nie jest takim problemem, bo jest kryty dachem normalnym, a nie osobnym. Jedynie balkon to kompeltne wyrzucenie pieniędzy w błoto.
Pokoje na poddaszu sa mikroskopijne i kompletnie nieustawne. Chyba, że to dom dla 2+1, wówczas jeden z pokoi może pełnić rolę garderoby.

Myślę, że macie szanse do stanu deweloperskiego zmieścić się w 200 tyś, skoro robicie sami. Ale do zamieszkania, nie.

----------


## Niuniaaa

> Niuniaa - nie ma sensu zakładać wielu watków na zbliżone tematy. Bo za chwilę będzie wysyp tematów "dom za 205 tyś", "Dom za 210 tyś", itd.
> Raczej poruszamy się tu we wartościach zbliżonych do pewnej ustalonej kwoty.
> Połączę twój temat z tym.


ok, jasne, dzięki :smile:

----------


## Niuniaaa

> Wykusz nie jest takim problemem, bo jest kryty dachem normalnym, a nie osobnym. Jedynie balkon to kompeltne wyrzucenie pieniędzy w błoto.
> Pokoje na poddaszu sa mikroskopijne i kompletnie nieustawne. Chyba, że to dom dla 2+1, wówczas jeden z pokoi może pełnić rolę garderoby.
> 
> Myślę, że macie szanse do stanu deweloperskiego zmieścić się w 200 tyś, skoro robicie sami. Ale do zamieszkania, nie.


Balkon...też bym zrezygnowała, bo mi on do szczęścia niepotrzebny, tylko nie wiem jak męża przekonać...on jest przeszczęśliwy z tego balkonu... ;/ na chwilę obecną jesteśmy rodziną 2+1 lecz prawdopodobnie kiedyś będzie inaczej...byłam w takim domku zamieszkałym już i fakt - pokoje na górze są niewielkie ale wg mnie - wystarczające na sypielnie poza tym jednym - z "trójkątnym oknem", który rzeczywiście jako garderoba może służyć...;/
mam nadzieję, że jako2+2 jakoś się zorganizujemy i pomieścimy, cóż kości zostały rzucone...
Co do naszego cięcia kosztów to likwidujemy kominek, rezygnujemy z okien w garażu, na klatce schodowej, w pokoju na górze nad jadalnią jedno likwidujemy, z wyjścia na taras pod balkonem. "Bolą mnie" baaardzo te 3 kominy! co z nimi zrobić, by ściąć koszty????? można to jakoś inaczej rozpracować?

----------


## Niuniaaa

> Wykusz nie jest takim problemem, bo jest kryty dachem normalnym, a nie osobnym. Jedynie balkon to kompeltne wyrzucenie pieniędzy w błoto.
> Pokoje na poddaszu sa mikroskopijne i kompletnie nieustawne. Chyba, że to dom dla 2+1, wówczas jeden z pokoi może pełnić rolę garderoby.
> 
> Myślę, że macie szanse do stanu deweloperskiego zmieścić się w 200 tyś, skoro robicie sami. Ale do zamieszkania, nie.


pisząc 200tys. masz na myśli te 30tys., które już zainwestowaliśmy czy od tej pory?

----------


## Niuniaaa

> dlaczego trzymacie sie kurczowo gotowych projektow i adaptacji? w porownaniu do indywidualnego kosztowo wychodzi tyle samo albo niewiele mniej a macie wszystko jak chcecie.. a co do kredytu - nie trzeba brać całości, ja mam kredytu 280, wzięte 250 i nie zamierzam tych 30 już ruszać.. w banku analityk jak dostanie projekt to sobie policzy ile wyjdzie wg nich i doda tyle ile będzie trzeba..


mamy zamiar wziąć 220 tys. i w ostatecznej ostateczności te 20 tys. wykorzystać, choć naprawdę wolelibyśmy nie... tak jak piszesz - oddać zawsze można  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

ja wziełam kredyt 220 tyś. Miałam własny wkład 30 tyś. 
Budowa kosztowała mnie do dziś (jeszcze nie zakończona) 270 tyś. A porównaj prostote bryły mojego domku i twojego (u mnie jednak pracowały ekipy). 
Tak więc te 200 tyś to co najmniej sam kredyt. Bez tych 30 tyś.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> CZARA GORYCZY panie najmądrzejszy.


Na spokojnie.............Tobie boś pierwsiejsza.Nie wymądrzam się tylko piszę by ludzie wiedzieli co się stanie ja się wreszcie obudzą.Topik wiadomo o czym a Ty mi już jako młody forumowicz ubliżasz.Nie ucz się tego od innych.To bardzo nie grzeczne.Ile kosztował Twój dom ...ile włożyłaś swojej pracy bez dodatkowych kosztów...masz kredyt hipoteczny   jeśli tak to w jakiej wysokości............czy mieszka się Ci w nim dobrze .....wszyscy są zadowoleni    ??? itp.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ja wziełam kredyt 220 tyś. Miałam własny wkład 30 tyś. 
> Budowa kosztowała mnie do dziś (jeszcze nie zakończona) 270 tyś. A porównaj prostote bryły mojego domku i twojego (u mnie jednak pracowały ekipy). 
> Tak więc te 200 tyś to co najmniej sam kredyt. Bez tych 30 tyś.


to po co się w nim udzielasz ..przecież marzenia się nie spełniły....Ludzie czy to tak trudno zrozumieć??? :sick:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS- większej czcionki nie było??  Po co się tu produkujesz? Może jakieś artykuły o wzroście wartości budynków znajdź, bo może już grubo ponad bańkę Twa chałupa warta? Dowartościujesz się i może będziesz pozytywniej nastawiony do ludzi. 
> I może jakieś konkrety, jeśli masz w ogóle coś konkretnego do napisania.


Temat znasz???Skoro mi coś zarzucasz to mnie czytasz.Ludzie człeniu mają 200 tyś zylka i pytają czy mogą marzyc o wybudowaniu swojego gniazdka...gniazdka a nie stojącego monstrum by płakać nad nim non stop.Co masz napisane w stopce................



> *Dom za 200k? - TAK, ale praca WŁASNA jest najważniejsza! Amen*.


 To po co TY zabierasz tu głos dając nadzieję ludziskom.???

Już to pisałem ,że wartość mojej hacjendy jest dużo wyższa ale nigdzie nie napisałem ,że wybudowałem ją za 200 tyś.Zgadzam się w większości z Elfir choć jej nie lubię(osobiste) bo pisze jak w rzeczywistości do tego dochodzi..........to ,że nie zgadzam się ,że tu i w tym topiku to moja sprawa.A ty co masz do powiedzenia???



> ...*Może jakieś artykuły o wzroście wartości budynków*..........


Pokaż jako pierwszy chętnie poczytam.

----------


## Elfir

> to po co się w nim udzielasz ..przecież marzenia się nie spełniły....Ludzie czy to tak trudno zrozumieć???


Ja nie celowałam w 200 tyś. Od początku celowałam w 250 tyś, którą to kwotę przekroczyłam o 20 tyś tylko.  (7,5 % kosztów)
Z czego ok 40-50 tyś to było wynagrodzenie majstrów, więc gdybym budowała własnymi rękoma, byłabym bliżej 200 tyś.


Ty też nie wybudowałeś nawet w kwocie zbliżonej do 300 tyś. To po kiego grzyba wylewasz tu swoje frustracje?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja nie celowałam w 200 tyś. Od początku celowałam w 250 tyś, którą to kwotę przekroczyłam o 20 tyś tylko.  (7,5 % kosztów)
> Z czego ok 40-50 tyś to było wynagrodzenie majstrów, więc gdybym budowała własnymi rękoma, byłabym bliżej 200 tyś.
> 
> 
> Ty też nie wybudowałeś nawet w kwocie zbliżonej do 300 tyś. To po kiego grzyba wylewasz tu swoje frustracje?






> .....To po kiego grzyba wylewasz tu swoje frustracje?...........


Nie wylewam ale tłumaczę.Zmień poprzeczkę.Wybudować a zamieszkać........wiesz co to za różnica........WIESZ!!!!!!!!!!!! :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad: 

Powtórzę to jeszcze raz............ już może ostatni.Domu za 200 tyś z jego otoczką i skromnym środkiem wybudować się nie da.NIE DA !!!!!!!!Nadzieja to matka głupich ............bez innych dodatków bo matka kocha swoje dzieci.........NIE DA!!!!!

Wiesz co to frustracja w budownictwie..............?????????????Nie wiesz bo to napisałaś.

----------


## gorbag

> Powtórzę to jeszcze raz............ już może ostatni.Domu za 200 tyś z jego otoczką i skromnym środkiem wybudować się nie da.NIE DA !!!!!!!!


Ostatni raz, trzymam za słowo. Pisałem wcześniej w tym wątku:



> uzupełniłem koszty i okazłało się że pękło 150 tyś. Tak więc mamy domek za 1685zł/m2


Cały dziennik: http://www.jarecki71.mojabudowa.pl/
Dla zarejestrowanych bardzo szczegółowo rozpisane koszty. Czy dom z projektu Biedronka to nie dom?

----------


## niktspecjalny

Autorka topiku..............

1. 


> Czy waszym zdaniem mozna wybudowac dom nie przekraczajac 200 tysiecy zl?


2.


> Mam na mysli stan pod klucz za 200 tys. Oczywiscie nie chodzi mi o zadne luksusy.


pomocna dłoń
3.


> .*on33 prześlij mi swój adres na priv to Ci podrzucę dokładny spis moich dotychczasowych wydatków. Stawiam 170sqm + 45sqm garaż w okolicach W-wy, czyli teoretycznie najdroższym rejonie Polski. Planuję 180-200kPLN za całość z ociepleniem, tynkami i dachówką.* *Bardzo dużo pracy własnej i budowa powolna bardzo przemyślana**.............*


*2006 rok*!!!!



> ..czytaj różne porady na forum muratora z i nie bierz ich zbytnio do siebie..............


2006 rok CDN -ił.



> ....Ja osobiście zaczynam sie budować na wiosne...... moim sąsiadem jest rodzin która skończyła budowę w zeszłym roku... ładny domek o pow ok. 130 m2 .. ocieplony i otynkowany.. (nie pomalowany) dach dwuspadowy.. kosztował 140 tyś.... być może bez działki i mediów ..ale jak juz mówiłem to koszt ok... 25 tys.........


Są to posty z pierwszej strony.*2006 ROK !!!!*

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ostatni raz, trzymam za słowo. Pisałem wcześniej w tym wątku:
> 
> Cały dziennik: http://www.jarecki71.mojabudowa.pl/
> Dla zarejestrowanych bardzo szczegółowo rozpisane koszty. Czy dom z projektu Biedronka to nie dom?


Jesteś zadowolony.....cieszysz się ,że Ci się udało..............spełniłeś się i swoją rodzinę.......Dom z projektu Biedronka to domek..............wybacz ale domek.
Wskaż który to?

https://www.google.pl/search?safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=57jGU  s_9B8rYtQb74oHYBQ&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1152&bih=651  &q=Biedronka%20dom#q=Biedronka+dom+projekt&safe=of  f&tbm=isch

http://www.budowa-domu.info/
To dom .........to dom....dom............ :bye:

----------


## Elfir

wprowadzam się prawdpodobnie w przyszłym tygodniu, wiec nie wiem o co ci chodzi  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> *"Dom za 200k? - TAK, ale praca WŁASNA jest najważniejsza! "*
>  To po co TY zabierasz tu głos dając nadzieję ludziskom.???
> .


Specjalnie dla Ciebie dodam tu, skoro nie zrozumiałeś mojej "stopki": WŁASNA praca *przy budowie* jest najważniejsza!.
Zabieram tu głos, bo mogę i mam takie samo prawo jak Ty.

Skoro nie rozumiesz co to twój koszt budowy, a jej wycena przez bank, to o czym tu mówić?
Obojętnie w jakim banku- każdy ma swój sposób wyceny, np. 4000/m2 i zgodzisz się z tym? Dom w rzeczywistości wart będzie tyle ile za niego ktoś będzie chętny zapłacić, jeśli zechcesz sprzedać. Zobacz licytacje nieruchomości przez komorników: wartość domu oszacowana np. 800k- sprzedaż  za 2/3 sumy oszacowania. Czy sprzedany będzie poniżej kosztów budowy? Ja wątpię.

A artykuły o wzroście cen nieruchomości- zasmucę Cię- ceny nie chcą rosnąć :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> wprowadzam się prawdpodobnie w przyszłym tygodniu, wiec nie wiem o co ci chodzi


Dystans jaki nas dzieli to to ,że ja już mieszkam 6 rok i nie za 200 tyś zł.A Ty czarę goryczy znowu przelewasz na innych.............Powiedz im tu i teraz.................Macie 200 tyś to dom z obojętnie jakiego projektu wybudujecie!!!.Będziecie w nim szczęśliwi!!! ......kredyt 200 tyś spłacicie szybko!!!.Będziecie i Wasze dziatki mieli w nim standard!!!

ODWAŻYSZ SIE NA TO???

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Specjalnie dla Ciebie dodam tu, skoro nie zrozumiałeś mojej "stopki": WŁASNA praca *przy budowie* jest najważniejsza!.
> Zabieram tu głos, bo mogę i mam takie samo prawo jak Ty.
> 
> Skoro nie rozumiesz co to twój koszt budowy, a jej wycena przez bank, to o czym tu mówić?
> Obojętnie w jakim banku- każdy ma swój sposób wyceny, np. 4000/m2 i zgodzisz się z tym? Dom w rzeczywistości wart będzie tyle ile za niego ktoś będzie chętny zapłacić, jeśli zechcesz sprzedać. Zobacz licytacje nieruchomości przez komorników: wartość domu oszacowana np. 800k- sprzedaż  za 2/3 sumy oszacowania. Czy sprzedany będzie poniżej kosztów budowy? Ja wątpię.
> 
> A artykuły o wzroście cen nieruchomości- zasmucę Cię- ceny nie chcą rosnąć


Twoja stopka to coś ponad 200 tyś zł.Tu poległeś.



> .Zabieram tu głos, bo mogę i mam takie samo prawo jak Ty..


Więc .........Nie odbieraj go mi ponieważ takiego prawa jeszcze nie masz.



> .Skoro nie rozumiesz co to twój koszt budowy, a jej wycena przez bank, to o czym tu mówić?......


Ja to niestety wiem Ty nie ponieważ nie wiesz co to są koszta uboczne o ,których tu pisać się nie powinno.

----------


## DEZET

NS- czyżby zmieniło się Twoje zdanie w kwestii wielkości domu- podajesz link do domu o pow. "zaledwie" 100m2?
A myślałem, że tylko ten nazywasz domem, bo mniejsze to chałupki: http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...Magda,341.html

----------


## gorbag

> Jesteś zadowolony.....cieszysz się ,że Ci się udało..............spełniłeś się i swoją rodzinę.......Dom z projektu Biedronka to domek..............wybacz ale domek.
> Wskaż który to?


Czytasz w ogóle co się do Ciebie pisze? Co mam dodatkowo wskazywać jak podałem Ci link do dziennika budowy, a tam jest opis i zdjęcie projektu?
Jest tam dom za dużo mniej niż 200 tys. zł. Da się. Za 200 tys. zł da się wybudować większy, w opisany w linkowanym dzienniku sposób.
Rozliczenie kosztów jest bardzo dokładne.

Ten z linka http://www.jarecki71.mojabudowa.pl/ to nie jest mój dom i nie mój dziennik. Nic więc nie ma wspólnego z moją uciechą, spełnieniem, ani rodziną  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Dlaczego, jak to nazwałeś - o kosztach ubocznych, *pisać się nie powinno*? Zdradź nam, żebyśmy błędu nie popełnili.

Żadnego prawa głosu Ci nie odbieram- odbiłem "piłeczkę", którą tu serwujesz innym  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

> Dystans jaki nas dzieli to to ,że ja już mieszkam 6 rok i nie za 200 tyś zł.A Ty czarę goryczy znowu przelewasz na innych.............Powiedz im tu i teraz.................Macie 200 tyś to dom z obojętnie jakiego projektu wybudujecie!!!.Będziecie w nim szczęśliwi!!! ......kredyt 200 tyś spłacicie szybko!!!.Będziecie i Wasze dziatki mieli w nim standard!!!
> 
> ODWAŻYSZ SIE NA TO???



Niestety, piszesz w sposób niegramatyczny, ktory jest niezrozumiały dla przeciętnego czytelnika. 
Jeśli pytasz, czy zamieszkałabym w domu, takim, jaki wybudowali:  Kwitko, Bowess czy Zielony Ogród. Tak. Co więcej - dom Zielonego Ogrodu byłby idealny, tylko na działce mi się nie zmieścił. Marzyłam o parterowej stodole.
Czy ja bym sobie wybudowała? Nie - bo nie umiem. Dlatego musiałam do 200 tyś doliczyć 50 tyś na wynagrodzenie majstrów. I to mniej więcej się zgadza z założenieami tego wątku.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niestety, piszesz w sposób niegramatyczny, ktory jest niezrozumiały dla przeciętnego czytelnika. 
> Jeśli pytasz, czy zamieszkałabym w domu, takim, jaki wybudowali:  Kwitko, Bowess czy Zielony Ogród. Tak. Co więcej - dom Zielonego Ogrodu byłby idealny, tylko na działce mi się nie zmieścił. Marzyłam o parterowej stodole.
> Czy ja bym sobie wybudowała? Nie - bo nie umiem. Dlatego musiałam do 200 tyś doliczyć 50 tyś na wynagrodzenie majstrów. I to mniej więcej się zgadza z założenieami tego wątku.


Niech tak pozostanie...............Przepraszam publicznie Panią Elfir jeśli Ją czymś uraziłem........ale te 50 tyś to wątek dublowany o czym Sama wspominasz 250 tyś zł.

serdecznie pozdrawiam. :yes: 
niegramatycznie ale Ty wiesz o co mi chodzi.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Czytasz w ogóle co się do Ciebie pisze? Co mam dodatkowo wskazywać jak podałem Ci link do dziennika budowy, a tam jest opis i zdjęcie projektu?
> Jest tam dom za dużo mniej niż 200 tys. zł. Da się. Za 200 tys. zł da się wybudować większy, w opisany w linkowanym dzienniku sposób.
> Rozliczenie kosztów jest bardzo dokładne.
> 
> Ten z linka http://www.jarecki71.mojabudowa.pl/ to nie jest mój dom i nie mój dziennik. Nic więc nie ma wspólnego z moją uciechą, spełnieniem, ani rodziną


amen...........EOT.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dlaczego, jak to nazwałeś - o kosztach ubocznych, *pisać się nie powinno*? Zdradź nam, żebyśmy błędu nie popełnili.
> 
> Żadnego prawa głosu Ci nie odbieram- odbiłem "piłeczkę", którą tu serwujesz innym


Jest tu coś o tem???



> JAK IRYS POWSTAWAŁ

----------


## DEZET

> Jest tu coś o tem???


To znaczy o czym? Koszt do stanu obecnego podawałem. Co jeszcze mam dodawać? 
Źródło finansowania nie jest istotne - chodzi tu ludziom o koszt budowy domu, nie klasyfikowanie zobowiązań- zobacz ile osób posiłkuje się kredytem, zresztą jesteś jednym z nich. I jakoś nie bardzo wierzę w Twoje słowa o 6 latach mieszkania w domu, bo co innego wynika z niedokończonego dziennika budowy.

----------


## Elfir

> niegramatycznie ale Ty wiesz o co mi chodzi.


Dlatego uważam, że gdybym wybudowała mój dom sama i niekoniecznie w standarcie superenergooszczędnym, spokojnie załapałabym się do tego watku.
Stąd moje przekonanie, że mam większe prawo tu pisać i radzić niż osoba, która wybudowała się za 500 tyś 6 lat temu  :smile:

----------


## Monia W

Witajcie,
nadmieniam od razu że ja nie mam jeszcze żadnego doświadczenia, ale mam 3 znajomych którzy budowali domy i tak: pierwsze 3 lata temu wybudował parterówkę 110 m i wyposażył za 240 tys, drugi w 2013 się wprowadził do domu z poddaszem użytkowym  za 220 tys. - brakuje części mebli i np. lamp, karniszy itp, trzeci dom 116 m w stanie zamkniętym z instalacjami i kafelkami, bez podłóg w pokojach - 180 tys. Wszyscy deklarowali swój udział w budowie i ekipy tzw. regionalne - nie firmy.
Potwierdza to tezę że za niewiele ponad te magiczne 200 tys można średni domek postawić i częściowo wykończyć tak by się przeprowadzić. Resztę się kończy później.
Według mnie tutaj dużą rolę odgrywa też region Polski - ja jestem chyba z jednego z najtańszych - bo z Podkarpacia. :tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> To znaczy o czym? Koszt do stanu obecnego podawałem. Co jeszcze mam dodawać? 
> Źródło finansowania nie jest istotne - chodzi tu ludziom o koszt budowy domu, nie klasyfikowanie zobowiązań- zobacz ile osób posiłkuje się kredytem, zresztą jesteś jednym z nich. I jakoś nie bardzo wierzę w Twoje słowa o 6 latach mieszkania w domu, bo co innego wynika z niedokończonego dziennika budowy.


Mam wkleić bzdurne fotki.......o to Ci chodzi???Jesteś w wątku by ludzie mieli marzenia.........marzenia.........rozumiesz czy głupka ze mnie robisz. :roll eyes: 




> ...Źródło finansowania nie jest istotne..


 A co jest istotne jak nie to ???
Święta Cię zatrzymały.???

----------


## niktspecjalny

:bash: 


> Dlatego uważam, że gdybym wybudowała mój dom sama i niekoniecznie w standarcie superenergooszczędnym, spokojnie załapałabym się do tego watku.
> Stąd moje przekonanie, że mam większe prawo tu pisać i radzić niż osoba, która wybudowała się za 500 tyś 6 lat temu


I za to Cię Kocham ponieważ jesteś szczera aż ................ :popcorn: ....bólu :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle: 

Tylko mnie nie banuj bo strasznie zmienisz relacja między nami. :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Tak na publicznym...............zapraszam Cię na kawusie do mnie do domku............przyjechać do lub po  Ciebie? :wiggle: Tego jeszcze nie grali aby moderator przyjechał zobaczyć chatkę inwestora -forumowicza.?Przyjedziesz?Zapraszam! :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## Antkowa

Z luntrusk się umów, jesteście z jednej bajki  :yes:

----------


## DEZET

> Mam wkleić bzdurne fotki.......o to Ci chodzi???Jesteś w wątku by ludzie mieli marzenia.........marzenia.........rozumiesz czy głupka ze mnie robisz.
> 
> 
>  A co jest istotne jak nie to ???
> Święta Cię zatrzymały.???


Jesteś ze swoim DB, jak jeden były premier ze swoim powiedzeniem o początku i końcu  :wink: 
Potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem? 
 KOSZT BUDOWY- o to ludzie pytają, a nie gdzie i na ile lat zaciągnąć kredyt. Dlatego nie interesuje mnie skąd mają pieniądze na dom. 
Miałem marzenie i je realizuję- czy to źle? Po co budowałeś swój dom? Nie z powodu marzeń?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .....Po co budowałeś swój dom?........


Bo to moje marzenie i mojej Gosi............Włożyłem w jego istnienie dużo..........Mam fajną chałupkę ale ...............aleeeeee jeszcze raz nie da się wybudować domu za 200 tyś zł.nie da ......nie da........rozumiesz. :no:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Z luntrusk się umów, jesteście z jednej bajki


Tobie nie powinienem odpowiadać ............bo nie dość ,że obrażasz to jaszcze nie wiesz co we topiku się dzieje...Jeszcze raza EOT.

2013...za krótko :bye:

----------


## DEZET

> Bo to moje marzenie i mojej Gosi............Włożyłem w jego istnienie dużo..........Mam fajną chałupkę ale ...............aleeeeee jeszcze raz nie da się wybudować domu za 200 tyś zł.nie da ......nie da........rozumiesz.


Nie musisz tyle tych kropek stawiać. To teraz merytorycznie- DLACZEGO NIE DA SIĘ wybudować domu 100m2 za 200k pln??

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .........drugi w 2013 się wprowadził do domu z poddaszem użytkowym za 220 tys. - brakuje części mebli i np. lamp, karniszy itp, trzeci dom 116 m w stanie zamkniętym z instalacjami i kafelkami, bez podłóg w pokojach - 180 tys. Wszyscy deklarowali swój udział w budowie i ekipy tzw. regionalne - nie firmy............


To warto wziąć do serca....polecam. :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie musisz tyle tych kropek stawiać. To teraz merytorycznie- DLACZEGO NIE DA SIĘ wybudować domu 100m2 za 200k pln??


Czy tu w tym wątku jest podany metraż???Człowieku.Zacytowałem autora tego topiku.......po raz kolejny robisz ze mnie głupka???Czytaj ,rzesz ,,,,,,,,,,,jego......mość.

----------


## niktspecjalny

To może według Ciebie ten wątek powinien być kierowany do tych co mają 200 tysiaków i czy wybudują za nie domek 100 mk2.........o to Ci kaman.???
zadeklaruj się inaczej..............mość.......




> ...Witam! Czy waszym zdaniem mozna wybudowac dom nie przekraczajac 200 tysiecy zl? Oczywiscie plus ziemia. Czy tanszy jest dom z uzytkowym poddaszem, czy parterowy? Pozdrawiam.............


Czytasz czy gulgasz??????????

Po proszę o bana jak mnie nie zrozumiesz..............nie prowokuj..........

----------


## DEZET

NS- po 486 stronach wątku i 7 latach trochę się realia zmieniły. Pierwsza strona to m.in. wymienione domy 130 i 170+garaż m2. Jest nawet post o piwnicy pod parterówką. Dziś wiemy, że tyle nie potrzeba. Ile jest osób, które przeczytają wszystkie posty od 2006 roku. To nie ma sensu, choćby na zmianę cen materiałów, które nie tylko rosły, bo teraz są niższe niż kilka lat temu. 
Założenia budowy domu ok.100m2 tu były- wypracowane z doświadczeń forumowiczów.
Negujesz domy, które zostały za tą kwotę wybudowane i tu opisane.
To w takim razie napisz dlaczego nie da się wybudować domu 130m2 za 200k.- tak będzie w zgodzie z 1 stroną tego wątku.

----------


## Antkowa

> Tobie nie powinienem odpowiadać ............bo nie dość ,że obrażasz to jaszcze nie wiesz co we topiku się dzieje...Jeszcze raza EOT.
> 
> 2013...za krótko


Doskonale  wiem co się tu dzieje, czytam go od początku, data rejestracji na forum nie ma znaczenia, można czytac forum bez rejestrowania się. Dopóki ty się tu nie pojawiłeś watek był fajny.
I jeszcze raz - DA SIĘ WYBUDOWAĆ DOM ZA 200 TYS. Kiedy w końcu to zrozumiesz ? Przeczytaj dziennik Kwitko i odpowiedz sobie na pytanie czy jej się udało czy nie. Bo my wszyscy wiemy że tak, tylko ty tego nie chcesz przyjąć do wiadomości - nie wiem dlaczego, może ci głupio ze ktoś nie przepłacił.

----------


## Elfir

> to po co się w nim udzielasz ..przecież marzenia się nie spełniły....Ludzie czy to tak trudno zrozumieć???


Na moje marzenia byłoby mnie stać po wygraniu w totolotka  :smile:  Na dom marzeń nie starczyłoby mi pewnie i 1 mln.

Natomias plany i realne zamierzenia się spelniły co do joty.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Doskonale  wiem co się tu dzieje, czytam go od początku, data rejestracji na forum nie ma znaczenia, można czytac forum bez rejestrowania się. Dopóki ty się tu nie pojawiłeś watek był fajny.
> I jeszcze raz - DA SIĘ WYBUDOWAĆ DOM ZA 200 TYS. Kiedy w końcu to zrozumiesz ? Przeczytaj dziennik Kwitko i odpowiedz sobie na pytanie czy jej się udało czy nie. Bo my wszyscy wiemy że tak, tylko ty tego nie chcesz przyjąć do wiadomości - nie wiem dlaczego, może ci głupio ze ktoś nie przepłacił.


Kąsasz jadem jak co najmniej DEZET ale jemu to przystoi ..Ty krótki Bolek nic nie wiesz o budowaniu a wrzeszczysz na cały Świat. 



> . Dopóki ty się tu nie pojawiłeś watek był fajn.


Dopóki Ty się nie pojawiłaś wątek był merytoryczny..wszystkiego najlepszego w 2014 roku....masz zawsze opcję ignoruj...po prostu olej mnie i nie odpowiadaj. EOT.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Na moje marzenia byłoby mnie stać po wygraniu w totolotka  Na dom marzeń nie starczyłoby mi pewnie i 1 mln.
> 
> Natomias plany i realne zamierzenia się spelniły co do joty.


Za to też Cię kocham...jesteś inna jak Ci wszyscy.....jak z zaproszeniem? :wink:

----------


## Antkowa

Piszesz nie na temat, odpowiedz na pytanie czy Kwitko wybudowała dom do 200 tys ? Proste pytanie , prosta odpowiedź.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS- po 486 stronach wątku i 7 latach trochę się realia zmieniły. Pierwsza strona to m.in. wymienione domy 130 i 170+garaż m2. Jest nawet post o piwnicy pod parterówką. Dziś wiemy, że tyle nie potrzeba. Ile jest osób, które przeczytają wszystkie posty od 2006 roku. To nie ma sensu, choćby na zmianę cen materiałów, które nie tylko rosły, bo teraz są niższe niż kilka lat temu. 
> Założenia budowy domu ok.100m2 tu były- wypracowane z doświadczeń forumowiczów.
> Negujesz domy, które zostały za tą kwotę wybudowane i tu opisane.
> To w takim razie napisz dlaczego nie da się wybudować domu 130m2 za 200k.- tak będzie w zgodzie z 1 stroną tego wątku.


W obecnych czasach domu za 200 tyś 130 mKw się nie da nie dlatego ,że ceny spadły ale dlatego ,że zmieniły się realia w budowaniu.Więc nie wciskaj mi kitu ,że Ty potrafisz i to jeszcze 130 m2.Wiesz co Ty piszesz???

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Piszesz nie na temat, odpowiedz na pytanie czy Kwitko wybudowała dom do 200 tys ? Proste pytanie , prosta odpowiedź.


Za krótki Bolek jesteś by z Tobą prowadzić dyskurs.za krotki......Tobie już nie da się odpowiadać ziejesz jadem.............a ja przy swoim pozostanę by ludziskom w bańkach niepotrzebnie nie przewracać.

----------


## Antkowa

Czyli wiesz że się da tylko nigdy się do tego nie przyznasz.

----------


## Antkowa

> Za krótki Bolek jesteś by z Tobą prowadzić dyskurs.za krotki......Tobie już nie da się odpowiadać ziejesz jadem.............a ja przy swoim pozostanę by ludziskom w bańkach niepotrzebnie nie przewracać.


Gdzie tu jad ? Proste pytanie.

----------


## Monia W

Ludziska :wink:  Czy mogę wciąć się w tą dyskusję???- bo mam pytanie - czy podłogówka jest dużo droższa od normalnego centralnego? Wykonanie mam na myśli, nie użytkowanie :wiggle:

----------


## DEZET

> W obecnych czasach domu za 200 tyś 130 mKw się nie da nie dlatego ,że ceny spadły ale dlatego ,że zmieniły się realia w budowaniu.Więc nie wciskaj mi kitu ,że Ty potrafisz i to jeszcze 130 m2.Wiesz co Ty piszesz???


Zadałem proste pytanie: DLACZEGO NIE DA SIĘ WYBUDOWAĆ DOMU 130m2 za 200k? Odpowiesz??
Kilka punktów wystarczy- dawaj te realia. Będziemy konkretnie rozmawiać i rozwiewać marzenia.

----------


## Monia W

Ja jako czytacz bez doświadczenia wolałabym przeczytać co się da za te 200 tys zrobić i w jakich warunkach, czyli: region, firma czy gospodarski, standard, metraż, ilość kondygnacji itp.

Ponieważ udziela się już chyba wszystkim ten niezdrowy klimat, pozwolę sobie w podobnym tonie wyrazić moje zdanie: WALI MNIE KTO MA RACJĘ :mad:  :mad:  :mad: 
Dajcie więc spokój i piszcie konkrety!

----------


## Elfir

> Ludziska Czy mogę wciąć się w tą dyskusję???- bo mam pytanie - czy podłogówka jest dużo droższa od normalnego centralnego? Wykonanie mam na myśli, nie użytkowanie


Dużo? nie. 
Różnica kosztów będzie zależna od wielkości domu, rozkładu pokoi (czyli odległości pętli od rozdzielacza), wybranych modeli grzejników (ozdobne grzejniki potrafią być bardzo drogie)

----------


## Elfir

> Ja jako czytacz bez doświadczenia wolałabym przeczytać co się da za te 200 tys zrobić i w jakich warunkach, czyli: region, firma czy gospodarski, standard, metraż, ilość kondygnacji itp.


Ponieważ zakładamy, że dom za 200 tyś. trzeba wybudować samemu, własnymi rękoma w jak największym zakresie, to regionalizacja ma małe znaczenie. Materiały budowlane i tak kupuje się w internecie tam, gdzie najtaniej.

Natomiast jeśli chodzi o ekipy - najdroższe są w okolicach z małym bezrobociem lub blisko granicy z Niemcami, a najtańsze w regionach z dużym bezrobociem i blisko granicy z Ukrainą.

----------


## compi

> Dużo? nie. 
> Różnica kosztów będzie zależna od wielkości domu, rozkładu pokoi (czyli odległości pętli od rozdzielacza), wybranych modeli grzejników (ozdobne grzejniki potrafią być bardzo drogie)


Dodałbym jeszcze jeden element, a mianowicie czym będzie grzany ten domek?

----------


## Monia W

Dom będzie grzany gazem. Piec jednofunkcyjny kondensacyjny. Wydaje mi się że lepsza by była podłogówka. To jest jeszcze do przemyślenia.

Co do ceny ekip, to nie wiem jakie są gdzie indziej, ale jak w sierpniu zeszłego roku pytałam o koszt wybudowania naszego domku, to firma powiedziała nam   28 tys, a lokalny murarz z 2 pomocnikami +mój mąż 12 tys. To tylko za ściany -  fundament i dach osobno.
Wydaje mi się że nie jest to duży koszt, choć nie mam porównania.

----------


## _artur_

a ta okolica to gdzie mniej wiecej? bo jak za ściany tylko to cholernie drogo 28tys.
ja zapłaciłem od wykopu po czubek dachu jednej ekipie 50 tys. - ale zrobili wszystko od wykopów pod płytę po ułozenie dachówki.. szczegóły w moim db, jest opisane co i jak było robione przez ekipę.. na teraz wydałem około 200 tysięcy, za 30-40 się mam zamiar się wprowadzić (do zrobienia tynki, ocieplenie, płytki, malowanie itp. )- materiały typu styropian, płytki, kibelki, umywalkę itp. już mam.. dom parterowy z poddaszem moliwym do wykorzystania ale na razie strych..

----------


## Arturo72

> Ludziska Czy mogę wciąć się w tą dyskusję???- bo mam pytanie - czy podłogówka jest dużo droższa od normalnego centralnego? Wykonanie mam na myśli, nie użytkowanie


Nie wiem co to jest normalne centralne,bo podłogówka też może być normalnym centralnym  :wink: 
Jeśli kondensat to tylko podłogówka,masz zdolnego męża,niech sobie zawezwie pomocnika i podłogówkę pykną w 2 dni.
Na domek ok.100m2 potrzeba ok.600-700mb rurek co daje koszt ok.2000zł,do tego rozdzielacz ok.500zł i pierdoły ok.100zł i mamy podłogówkę.
Czy będzie droższa od grzejników i o ile tego nie wiem,bo nie zastanawiałem się nigdy nad grzejnikami.

Podłogówka to grzejnik niskotemperaturowy,kondensat ma najlepszą sprawność przy niskiej temperaturze zasilania,poza tym w każdym momencie możesz przejść na inne niskotemperaturowe źródło ciepła,które to w dzisiejszych nowobudowanych domach coraz lepiej się sprawdzają.Dla hejterów,mam namyśli prąd.
Grzejniki zostawmy dla starych domów ogrzewanych węglem.

----------


## Monia W

> a ta okolica to gdzie mniej wiecej?..


Okolice Tarnobrzega. Na razie pytałam tak tylko informacyjnie jedną firmę i jednego murarza. Mam jeszcze namiar na 2 murarzy lokalnych i do nich się udam jak będę mieć pozwolenie. Z tego co polecali mi ludziska z okolicy, którym właśnie ci panowie wybudowali domy, to te trzy ekipy wiejskie są solidne. Wykonują też całość robót, ale ceny nie znam, dopiero jak pojadę z projektem to ustalę.

*Arturo72* normalne to miałam na myśli z grzejnikami.. Mieszkam w bloku dlatego dla mnie takie jest normalne a podłogówka kosmos  :tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> *Arturo72* normalne to miałam na myśli z grzejnikami.. Mieszkam w bloku dlatego dla mnie takie jest normalne a podłogówka kosmos


Do momentu przeprowadzki przez 41 lat mieszkałem w blokach z kaloryferami ale powiem CI,że jeszcze przed budową uważałem,że grzanie prądem może być tanie,co dla niektórych,nawet mieszkających już w domach może być uważane za kosmos  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Monia W- lektura dla męża o podłogówce samemu : http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...%C4%99d%C3%B3w

Przed zrobieniem podłogówki trzeba zrobić OZC.

----------


## Monia W

Dzięki kochani  :hug:   :hug:   :hug:

----------


## _artur_

> Okolice Tarnobrzega. Na razie pytałam tak tylko informacyjnie jedną firmę i jednego murarza. Mam jeszcze namiar na 2 murarzy lokalnych i do nich się udam jak będę mieć pozwolenie. Z tego co polecali mi ludziska z okolicy, którym właśnie ci panowie wybudowali domy, to te trzy ekipy wiejskie są solidne. Wykonują też całość robót, ale ceny nie znam, dopiero jak pojadę z projektem to ustalę.
> 
> *Arturo72* normalne to miałam na myśli z grzejnikami.. Mieszkam w bloku dlatego dla mnie takie jest normalne a podłogówka kosmos


no to jeszcze bardziej na wschód niż ja.. to powinno być taniej.. albo wsiądż wczesną wiosną w auto, przejedz się po okolicy, po budowach i pooglądaj i popytaj..

----------


## kris_1985

przy parterówce mam 2 x więcej , fundamentów, ścian, stropu, dachu, rynien, to wszystko kosztuje więc gdzie ta oszczędność na rzecz parteru?nie piszę złośliwie tylko chciał bym się dowiedzieć coś od Was konkretnego a nie odpowiedzi typu"utarło sięna forum ,że parter tańszy" :big tongue:

----------


## DEZET

> przy parterówce mam 2 x więcej , fundamentów, ścian, stropu, dachu, rynien, to wszystko kosztuje więc gdzie ta oszczędność na rzecz parteru?nie piszę złośliwie tylko chciał bym się dowiedzieć coś od Was konkretnego a nie odpowiedzi typu"utarło sięna forum ,że parter tańszy"


Ty tak poważnie masz wszystkiego 2x więcej? Jakaś dziwna ta parterówka.

----------


## Arturo72

> przy parterówce mam 2 x więcej , fundamentów, ścian, stropu, dachu, rynien, to wszystko kosztuje więc gdzie ta oszczędność na rzecz parteru?nie piszę złośliwie tylko chciał bym się dowiedzieć coś od Was konkretnego a nie odpowiedzi typu"utarło sięna forum ,że parter tańszy"


Podaj konkrety to się odniosę do nich.Jak,co,ile i za ile itp.



> Ty tak poważnie masz wszystkiego 2x więcej? Jakaś dziwna ta parterówka.


Zapewne wydumana bo inaczej takich głupot by nie pisał  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

SSO dla parterówki faktycznie jest nieco droższe (ale nie dwa razy), ale później zaczyna być już lepiej - strop, schody, ocieplenie połaci dachowych, wykonczenie g-k.
Przy SSZ dochodza jueszcze okna dachgowe, jesli ktoś ich nieopatrznie  nie wywalił.

Ekipa inaczej policzy sobie połozenie wełny na ruszcie podwieszanym, a inaczej miedzy krokwiami poddasza.
Jeśli będziesz robic to samenu, to tez łatwiej/szybciej i przy użyciu mniejszej ilosci materiału zrobisz to w parterówce.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> W obecnych czasach domu za 200 tyś 130 mKw się nie da nie dlatego ,że ceny spadły ale dlatego ,że zmieniły się realia w budowaniu.Więc nie wciskaj mi kitu ,że Ty potrafisz i to jeszcze 130 m2.Wiesz co Ty piszesz???


U nas jest 156m2 calkowitej i 135m2 uzytkowej powierzchni.

Dobijamy do stanu deweloperskiego i jak dotad z tych magicznych 200 tysiecy  wydalismy 65%. Pewnie nie z kompletem mebli i pelnia wyposazenia ale uwazam ze sie zmiescimy. Nie zamierzam na ten temat dyskutowac, tak uwazam i juz  :smile: 

Jak dotad za wyjatkiem montazu okien, wiezby oraz wylewek wlozylem wylacznie wlasna prace.

----------


## Arturo72

> SSO dla parterówki faktycznie jest nieco droższe (ale nie dwa razy), ale później zaczyna być już lepiej


Też nie zawsze,należy pamiętać,że dla parteru 100m2 pow.użytkowej to 100m2 pow.po podłogach a dla poddasza 100m2 pow.użytkowej to aż 130m2 po podłogach czyli przy poddaszu dom musi być o 30m2 większy,żeby zrównać się z parterówką pod względem pow.użytkowej.
30m2 to powierzchnia np.5m*6m a to już spory kawałek dodatkowego stropu czy fundamentu dla poddasza.

Dlatego ktoś kto twierdzi,że poddasze o tej samej powierzchni użytkowej co parterówka jest tańsze w budowie jest w wielkim błędzie.
Oczywiście dalej pozostaje kwestia wykończenia,stropu,instalacji,braku schodów,które to rzeczy są tańsze w wykonaniu w parterówce.

----------


## fotohobby

> Też nie zawsze,należy pamiętać,że dla parteru 100m2 pow.użytkowej to 100m2 pow.po podłogach a dla poddasza 100m2 pow.użytkowej to aż 130m2 po podłogach czyli przy poddaszu dom musi być o 30m2 większy,żeby zrównać się z parterówką pod względem pow.użytkowej.
> 30m2 to powierzchnia np.5m*6m a to już spory kawałek dodatkowego stropu czy fundamentu dla poddasza.
> .


Już nie przesadzaj...
http://z500.pl/projekt/658/Z233,tani...uzytkowym.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/662/Z210_v1,w...kotlownia.html

Koledze krisowi ktoś rzucił taką brednią ("2x wiecej...") na watku do projektu Z34, a ten  przyjął to bezrefleksyjnie.
A przecież nie tylko o powierzchnię użytkową/całkowita tu idzie, ale tez np o kąt nachylenia dachu...

----------


## compi

Gdzie dodatkowo ma jeszcze nieduże te pokoje i chce się nimi nacieszyć na poddaszu. Osobiście wolę strop nad głową, niż coś niezbyt poziomego : ).

----------


## Arturo72

> Już nie przesadzaj...
> http://z500.pl/projekt/658/Z233,tani-prosty-dom-z-poddaszem-uzytkowym.html
> http://z500.pl/projekt/662/Z210_v1,wersja-projektu-z210-z-powiekszona-kotlownia.html


Ten projekt to dla mnie "przerośnięty krasnolud" i za żadne skarby nie chciałbym mieszkać w nim ale to kwestia gustu  :wink: 
Jak takie potworki można projektować tego nie mogę się nadziwić...



> Koledze krisowi ktoś rzucił taką brednią ("2x wiecej...") na watku do projektu Z34, a ten  przyjął to bezrefleksyjnie.
> A przecież nie tylko o powierzchnię użytkową/całkowita tu idzie, ale tez np o kąt nachylenia dachu...


Dlatego prosiłem o konkrety,żeby się odnieść.
Widzę,że ten dom to ma 115m2 a jest zdecydowanie mniejszy od mojego a ja mam 118m2.To co możemy tu porównywać ?

----------


## fotohobby

Nie chodzi o to, jak wygląda ( bo  akurat ktos może take proporcje lubić) tylko o sam fakt, że nie można doliczać 30% dodatkowej powierzchni w stosunku do parterówki o podobnej pow. użytkowej.

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie chodzi o to, jak wygląda ( bo  akurat ktos może take proporcje lubić) tylko o sam fakt, że nie można doliczać 30% dodatkowej powierzchni w stosunku do parterówki o podobnej pow. użytkowej.


No dobra,w tym przypadku ok.15% +powierzchnia na schody  :smile: 
Ale to tylko ze względu na kosmiczną i nie do zaakceptowania dla mnie pod względem stylistycznym ściankę kolankową.

----------


## fotohobby

Naromiast w tym samym wątku  podany jest kosztt schodów - 12tyś.
Biorąc pod uwagę, że z uwagi na wiekszy dach w parterówce - 190m2 vs. ok 120m2 na wiazarach, dachówce i folii zaoszczedziłbym dokladnie 12 tyś, to można powiedzieć, że samymi schodzami można zniwelować kwestie dachu.
Strop ( i jego wykończenie, bo przeciez sufitu g-k w parterówce nie trzeba tynkować) zaczyna zacierać różnice w fundamencie, jak sie policzy okna dachowe, to tej róznicy juz nie ma. 
A trzeba jeszcze ocieplić polacie dachu, zabudowac je...

----------


## artix1

> Co do ceny ekip, to nie wiem jakie są gdzie indziej, ale jak w sierpniu zeszłego roku pytałam o koszt wybudowania naszego domku, to firma powiedziała nam   28 tys, a lokalny murarz z 2 pomocnikami +mój mąż 12 tys. To tylko za ściany -  fundament i dach osobno.Wydaje mi się że nie jest to duży koszt, choć nie mam porównania.


  Ceny robocizny za mój pałacyk zaczynały się od 28tys, a kończyły w okolicach 50tys  :big grin: . Zdurnieli chłopoki  :no: . Dwa tyg przed rozpoczęciem budowy firma, która miała się tym zająć nagle przestała odbierać telefony, bo miała jeszcze sporo swojej roboty, a ja przecież mogę sobie poczekać kilka tygodni. Spoczko, nie czekałem, napisałem ogłoszenie na lokalnej stronce internetowej i już za kilka dni miałem umówione spotkanie z murarzem. Na drugi czy trzeci dzień zaczęli robotę za 21500 za SSO. Zaoszczędziłem przez to sporo kaski i czasu. Chałupa stoi, czy gorzej postawiona niż przez ekipy za 30, 40 czy 50 tys? Chyba i na pewno nie  :smile:

----------


## compi

> Naromiast w tym samym wątku  podany jest kosztt schodów - 12tyś.
> Biorąc pod uwagę, że z uwagi na wiekszy dach w parterówce - 190m2 vs. ok 120m2 na wiazarach, dachówce i folii zaoszczedziłbym dokladnie 12 tyś, to można powiedzieć, że samymi schodzami można zniwelować kwestie dachu.
> Strop ( i jego wykończenie, bo przeciez sufitu g-k w parterówce nie trzeba tynkować) zaczyna zacierać różnice w fundamencie, jak sie policzy okna dachowe, to tej róznicy juz nie ma. 
> A trzeba jeszcze ocieplić polacie dachu, zabudowac je...


No jeszcze o tych rynnach zapomniałeś. Też pewnie dwa razy więcej wg tej teorii.

----------


## Elfir

przy dachu pulpitowym lub płaskim w parterówce mamy tylko rynnę na jednej połaci.
Przy parterówce nie trzeba wynajomować rusztowań.

----------


## Bracianka

Kurcze, ja nie wiem, skąd cena 12 tysięcy za schody. Myśmy za beton na cały dom wydali 14 tysięcy (po wszystkich podliczeniach), zbrojenia w sumie kosztowały nas 10 tysięcy, ale ze 3,5 tysiąca ciągle leży i czeka na budynek gospodarczy. To wychodzi na to, że połowę tego kosztowały schody  :wink:

----------


## kris_1985

jednak na tym forum jest bardzo dużo ludzi którzy z 34 wybudowali w okolicy 200 tys praktycznie samemu nic nie robiąc a w domach parterowych widzę ,zę jest to dość ciężkie do osiągnięcia..
ps.
jestem zielony w tych sprawach i chłonę wiedzę jak  gąbka więc pytam szukam nikogo zdania nie podważam a ni nie próbuje się kłocić :big tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> jednak na tym forum jest bardzo dużo ludzi którzy z 34 wybudowali w okolicy 200 tys praktycznie samemu nic nie robiąc a w domach parterowych widzę ,zę jest to dość ciężkie do osiągnięcia..
> ps.
> jestem zielony w tych sprawach i chłonę wiedzę jak  gąbka więc pytam szukam nikogo zdania nie podważam a ni nie próbuje się kłocić


Nie jest sztuką wybudować dom do 200tys.zł bo da się,nawet parterówkę,gdybym się zawziął i nie szalał sądzę,że w 200tys.zł bym się zmieścił i to w pełnych 118m2 powierzchni użytkowej o wys.2,7m  ale byłby to badziewny dom z najtańszych materiałów budowlanych na rynku,który za ogrzewanie chłonął by majątek a za parę lat wymagałby modernizacji i wsadzenia następnych 100tys.zł
*Szczerze,to gdybym miał robić takiego strupa to wolałbym mieszkać dalej w luksusowo wyposażonym M4*.
Mój dom wyniósł mnie ze wszystkim 300tys.zl,wszystko to znaczy wybrukowane podjazdy,ogrodzenie,tarasy umeblowanie itp a za ogrzewanie płacę ok.250zł miesięcznie i to nie za węgiel ale za prąd.
Sam malowałem jedynie dom w środku i zrobiłem sufity podwieszane,wentylację a reszta to ekipy.

----------


## Ana.

SSZ parterówki jest droższy na pewno,ale potem wykańcza się szybciej i taniej i jaka wygoda :yes: Chociaż drożej nie dla każdego, zależy ile własnej pracy włożymy :wink: Mój SSZ zamknie się w 80tys.z tego 5tys będzie zwrot vat-u :tongue:  powierzchnia domu 110metrów,a więc tanio też można :wiggle:

----------


## Bracianka

> *Szczerze,to gdybym miał robić takiego strupa to wolałbym mieszkać dalej w luksusowo wyposażonym M4*.


W życiu nie widziałam "luksusowego" trzypokojowego mieszkania za 200 000zł. :no:

----------


## namira

Dom domowi nierówny  - dom z poddaszem uż.  z dwuspadowym dachem np. w tym stylu co buduje Tomasz Antkowiak zawsze wyjdzie taniej niż  dom  z dachem czterospadowym,trzema balkonami itp. czy parterówka o podobnej powierzchni,te dane które podawał kris,a więc fundamenty,sciany,strop,dach x2 dotyczą rozłożystych parterówek o powierzchni dachu ponad 300m,
nikomu z osób ostatnio tu piszących nie udało się wybudować i zamieszkać w domu za 200ty.,oprócz wymienionego wyżej T.A. który jest najbliższy tej kwocie,pisanie ile to zaoszczedziłem nie robiąc schodów nie jest prawdą ,bo te pieniądze poszły na coś innego a nie zostały na koncie i procentują
(co do schodów to moje wylewne schody obłożone dębem kosztowały 7 tys.)
a kwota 250 zł za ogrzewanie kiedy zimy nie ma to żadna rewelacja

----------


## Arturo72

> pisanie ile to zaoszczedziłem nie robiąc schodów nie jest prawdą ,bo te pieniądze poszły na coś innego a nie zostały na koncie i procentują
> (co do schodów to moje wylewne schody obłożone dębem kosztowały 7 tys.)
> a kwota 250 zł za ogrzewanie kiedy zimy nie ma to żadna rewelacja


Dokładnie,te 7 tys.zł jakie przeznaczyłaś na schody  poszły u mnie ma podjazdy,tarasy i elewację razem wzięte  :wink: 
Dach mam czterospadowy o pow.230m2 z garażem,na dachówkę ceramiczną i rynny poszło 18tys.zł ale za to strop to tylko 5m3 belek czyli jakieś 3,5tys.zł czyli kolejny przód w porównaniu do stropu w poddaszu.
Robiąc rzetelnie takie plusy i minusy kosztów dojdziemy do jedynego wniosku a mianowicie,parterówka wyjdzie taniej niż poddasze przy takiej samej powierzchni po podłogach,gdzie w powierzchni użytkowej poddasze będzie mniejsze.

250zł,oczywiście za ogrzewanie i cwu i to za prąd czyli miesięcznne zużycie na te cele to 500kWh,bez syfu z wungla w domu   :smile:

----------


## namira

Arturo,albo ktoś buduje dom parterowy,tak jak ty,a więc  z lekkim stropem,bo skoro parterówka to po co trop wylewany czy terriwa,albo dom z poddaszem uż. i wówczas wiadomo,że strop musi być,,mnóstwo ludzi tu na tym forum buduje niby dom parterowy ale koniec końców i tak kombinują jakby tu zaadoptować poddasze jak nie teraz  w przyszłości,wystarczy poczytać dzienniki osób budujących parterówki

250 zł za wszystko na prąd ?
ja za energię płacę 200zł co miesiąc (równe raty przez cały rok) i jest to największy koszt w utrzymaniu mojego domu,sprzęt rtv,piekarnik,zmywarka,indukcja w tym garaż o pow.uż 75 m

----------


## kris_1985

w parterówce też jest strop dużo większy mimo ,że drewniany ale to też kosztuje na z34 strop z płyt żerańskich  to koszt około 5tys z dźwigiem i transportem więc koszty nie są znacząco duże..a fundament stal beton ocieplenie izolacje wylewki itp to chyba jednak kosztuje troche więcej niż ta różnica przy stropie..96m uzytkowej ma po podłodze 116m2 więc bez przesady z tym 30m2 dodatkowymi..
myślę ,ze parter z poddaszem wyjdą podobnie jednak :smile: 
+poddasza tańsze ogrzewanie niż parter 
+parterówki przyjemniej i łatwiej wykańczać dom
i to chyba tyle z tego co obserwuję
ps.Facet od budowy domów szkieletowych za robociznę z materiałem powiedział :
1900-2200zł za m2 domu z poddaszem
2500-2900zł za m2 domu partrowego
wszystko zależy od standardu wykończenia i użytych materiałów ale siedzi w budowlance całe życie i mówi że koszt domu z poddaszem napewno będzie mniejszy..

----------


## namira

kris,facet wie co mówi,ma porównanie co do kosztów,a osoby tu piszące zbudowały (albo nawet jeszcze nie do końca) jeden dom w życiu i stały się alfą i omegą w kwestii budownictwa,zauważ,że z osób piszących tu ostatnio które budują parterówki nikt nie zmieścił się w 200tys. tylko Tomasz Antkowiak jest najbliżej tej kwoty,ale on buduje dom z poddaszem uż.,wszystko zależy od konkretnego projektu a z34 wybudowało bardzo dużo osób za tą ,,magiczną'' kwotę,ja nie jestem zwolenniczką tak małych domów,ale z34 jest naprawdę sensownie zaplanowany,jeśli ci się podoba,spełnia twoje potrzeby i pasuje na działkę to buduj,a może mógłbyś odwiedzić kogoś kto ma przynajmniej ssz tego domu,wówczas przekonasz się na własne oczy jak to wygląda w realu

----------


## kris_1985

> kris,facet wie co mówi,ma porównanie co do kosztów,a osoby tu piszące zbudowały (albo nawet jeszcze nie do końca) jeden dom w życiu i stały się alfą i omegą w kwestii budownictwa,zauważ,że z osób piszących tu ostatnio które budują parterówki nikt nie zmieścił się w 200tys. tylko Tomasz Antkowiak jest najbliżej tej kwoty,ale on buduje dom z poddaszem uż.,wszystko zależy od konkretnego projektu a z34 wybudowało bardzo dużo osób za tą ,,magiczną'' kwotę,ja nie jestem zwolenniczką tak małych domów,ale z34 jest naprawdę sensownie zaplanowany,jeśli ci się podoba,spełnia twoje potrzeby i pasuje na działkę to buduj,a może mógłbyś odwiedzić kogoś kto ma przynajmniej ssz tego domu,wówczas przekonasz się na własne oczy jak to wygląda w realu


no właśnie nie bardzo wiem ,ale popytam na forum chociaż jaki by nie był to lepszy taki mały doemk niż 50m w bloku :tongue: 
gdyby nie ograniczone fundusze to napewno bym sie decydował na to co mi sie podoba ale jednak nie chcę się obudzic z ręką w nocniku ,dlatego pytam pytam pytam czytam czytam czytam :big tongue:

----------


## compi

> kris,facet wie co mówi,ma porównanie co do kosztów,a osoby tu piszące zbudowały (albo nawet jeszcze nie do końca) jeden dom w życiu i stały się alfą i omegą w kwestii budownictwa,zauważ,że z osób piszących tu ostatnio które budują parterówki nikt nie zmieścił się w 200tys. tylko Tomasz Antkowiak jest najbliżej tej kwoty,ale on buduje dom z poddaszem uż.,wszystko zależy od konkretnego projektu a z34 wybudowało bardzo dużo osób za tą ,,magiczną'' kwotę,ja nie jestem zwolenniczką tak małych domów,ale z34 jest naprawdę sensownie zaplanowany,jeśli ci się podoba,spełnia twoje potrzeby i pasuje na działkę to buduj,a może mógłbyś odwiedzić kogoś kto ma przynajmniej ssz tego domu,wówczas przekonasz się na własne oczy jak to wygląda w realu


Pewnie nie uwierzysz, ale samodzielnie budując swój parterowy dom (sporo większy od Z34) zmieściłem się w koszcie metra kwadratowego, którą wylicza Kris dzieląc 200000 przez 116m2 co nam daje  1724zł z hakiem. Zerknąłem znowu na projekt Z34. Tam same schody zabierają ponad 7m2, a powierzchnia pod nimi wliczona jest w użytkową : ). W większym domu nikt by sobie tym głowy nie zawracał, ale tu jest walka o każdy metr, bo przecież budujesz się dla komfortu i wygody, a nie dla posiadania. Jeśli ma zamiar ten dom wybudować w miarę szybko,  tanio i z bardzo dużym wkładem własnym to o wiele łatwiej mu będzie pracować na parterze. Patrzę na garderoby w Z34. Ładnie na rysunku wyglądają pod skosami? Jak to wygląda w rzeczywistości? Co mu da jeszcze pełny parter? Mnóstwo miejsca na szpargały nad głową i w przyszłości możliwość rozbudowy, ale to już w zależności od projektu. 
Byłem ostatnio w niedużej, całkowicie przebudowanej gierkowskiej kostce. Przyznam że zrobiła na mnie bardzo duże wrażenie. Mały dom a miejsca w środku mnóstwo. Jeśli MPZP pozwala na ten rodzaj zabudowy to wolałbym inwestować w coś właśnie takiego niż w użytkowe poddasze.

----------


## DEZET

Kris - za niewielką różnicę uważasz 20m2 nieustawnej podłogi (116-96). Prze szerokości domu 7,4m mimo skosu 40* dachu nie poszalejesz w takich pokoikach. Porównaj pow. całkowitą i użytkową, np. 16/11,8m2; 17,3/12,3 itd. Te metry trzeba zbudować a szafa pod skosem, o czym już wcześniej pisałem i compi wyżej to nieporozumienie. Domek ładnie wygląda na obrazku, ale warto poszukać i zobaczyć w realu, czy "to jest to". 
Też celuję z wybudowaniem w okolicy 200k dlatego wszystko robię sam, jeśli to będzie 210- nie będzie tragedii.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> U nas jest 156m2 calkowitej i 135m2 uzytkowej powierzchni.
> 
> Dobijamy do stanu deweloperskiego i jak dotad z tych magicznych 200 tysiecy  wydalismy 65%. Pewnie nie z kompletem mebli i pelnia wyposazenia ale uwazam ze sie zmiescimy. Nie zamierzam na ten temat dyskutowac, tak uwazam i juz 
> 
> Jak dotad za wyjatkiem montazu okien, wiezby oraz wylewek wlozylem wylacznie wlasna prace.


powodzonka. życzę. :yes:

----------


## Arturo72

> Dom domowi nierówny  - dom z poddaszem uż.  z dwuspadowym dachem np. w tym stylu co buduje Tomasz Antkowiak zawsze wyjdzie taniej niż  dom  z dachem czterospadowym,trzema balkonami itp. czy parterówka o podobnej powierzchni.
> nikomu z osób ostatnio tu piszących nie udało się wybudować i zamieszkać w domu za 200ty.,oprócz wymienionego wyżej T.A. który jest najbliższy tej kwocie





> *Jak dotad za wyjatkiem montazu okien, wiezby oraz wylewek wlozylem* *wylacznie wlasna prace.*


No i to jest jedyny sposób na zmieszczenie się w 200tys.zł a nie parter czy poddasze.
Gdyby TA budował jak większość inwestorów to ze swoim domem nie zmieściłby się w 300tys.zł a gdybym ja budował swój dom sam to także spokojnie zmieściłbym się w 200tys.zł.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> powodzonka. życzę.



Pieknie dziekuje !

 :smile:

----------


## k777

Witam  szanownych forumowiczów
Jestem dopiero na dwusetnej stronie ale podziwiam waszą determinację
której uległem. PNB będę miał w tym miesiącu projekt domku to
http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...rgo/rzuty.html
bez 1 kominka i wykusza ,2 okien od północy,strop - wiązary .

Firma za robotę do SSO+elewacja weżmie 37k,
reszta MOJA oprócz tynków i wylewki.
Mam pytanko jest szansa MARZYĆ (zrealizować) chałupkę za dwie stówki.
Dzięki za PORADY.

----------


## Xerses

> Arturo,albo ktoś buduje dom parterowy,tak jak ty,a więc  z lekkim stropem,bo skoro parterówka to po co trop wylewany czy terriwa,albo dom z poddaszem uż. i wówczas wiadomo,że strop musi być,,mnóstwo ludzi tu na tym forum buduje niby dom parterowy ale koniec końców i tak kombinują jakby tu zaadoptować poddasze jak nie teraz  w przyszłości,wystarczy poczytać dzienniki osób budujących parterówki
> 
> 250 zł za wszystko na prąd ?
> ja za energię płacę 200zł co miesiąc (równe raty przez cały rok) i jest to największy koszt w utrzymaniu mojego domu,sprzęt rtv,piekarnik,zmywarka,indukcja w tym garaż o pow.uż 75 m


Heheh nie ma co się podniecać,  Arturo to znany człowiek na różnych innych forach opowiadał jak to budowa idzie , jaka to pompa ciepła zajebista jest itd a się potem okazało że ani budowa nie idzie, a i handlowała sie tymi pompami -t o i się zachwalało - prawda Arturo72?? Nie wypisuj mi tutaj głupot bo nikt kto troche pobuszował po forum muratora nie będzie brał Twoich wypowiedzi na serio - gdyż jak sam wiesz u wielu osób juz dawno temu straciłeś jakąkolwiek wiarygodność. Wieczny krytykant węgla itd. 

BTW dom 230 m2 - a na dach z ceramiką i z rynnami itd tylko 18 tysiaków - no ja piernicze szkoda że mi w 2010 gdzie kupowałem dachówke Robena poszło ponad 19 tysiaków (przed podwyżka zdążyłem kupić) o rynnach nie wspominając a mam dom 185 m2 (230 po podłogach) zatem byc może porównywalny dach.

----------


## Elfir

> Firma za robotę do SSO+elewacja weżmie 37k,
> .


Sporo, jak na tak mały , parterowy domek. Chyba, że budujesz w Mazowieckiem?

----------


## Arturo72

> Wieczny krytykant węgla itd.


Zawsze i wszędzie  :smile:

----------


## EZS

> Co do ceny ekip, to nie wiem jakie są gdzie indziej, ale jak w sierpniu zeszłego roku pytałam o koszt wybudowania naszego domku, to firma powiedziała nam   28 tys, a lokalny murarz z 2 pomocnikami +mój mąż 12 tys. To tylko za ściany -  fundament i dach osobno.
> Wydaje mi się że nie jest to duży koszt, choć nie mam porównania.


Ja też miałam lokalnego murarza z pomocnikami. Kosztowali mnie 16 tyś za ściany (od stanu 0). Ale trzeba mieć świadomość, że 
1. Całe zaopatrzenie na twojej głowie, zwykle murarz chce murować a nie jeździ po hurtowni
2. Mój mąż przerwał na pół roku pracę i siedział na budowie. Bo ciągle coś było potrzeba, bo murarz to muruje a kto miał malować dysperbitem, okładać styropianem, wrzucić choć piach do fundamentów i ubić? Jak jest firma, to zwykle oni, jak jest murarz, to ... różnie bywa. Murarz za 12 tyś to jest koszt murowania. Cała reszta ty. I musisz znać tą resztę... albo za nią zapłacić dodatkowo. No i może się okazać, że do tego dojdzie koszt komina (12 tyś to coś mało, pewnie za wszystkie dodatki oddzielnie płacisz), schodków, tarasu, całej reszty. Oczywiście ci, co chcą tanio i bez firm zwykle robią to sami, ale trzeba to brać pod uwagę  :wink:

----------


## k777

Budujemy w łódzkiem.
No to teraz mam zagwostke.....
Ekipa bierze za poszczególne etapy,robocizna:
-fundamenty 6000
-kanaliza,ocieplenie itp 2500
-ściany kon, nośnei działowe12000
-wieniec 4000
-komin 1000
-kompletne krycie dachu i orynnowanie 6500
- elewacja 5000
-klinkier 1szt. za 2 zyla

----------


## Ana.

> Budujemy w łódzkiem.
> No to teraz mam zagwostke.....
> Ekipa bierze za poszczególne etapy,robocizna:
> -fundamenty 6000
> -kanaliza,ocieplenie itp 2500
> -ściany kon, nośnei działowe12000
> -wieniec 4000
> -komin 1000
> -kompletne krycie dachu i orynnowanie 6500
> ...


Jak dla mnie to ściany  12000,-trochę drogo,reszta ok :wink:

----------


## sid226

Witam 

Częsty w wypowiedziach odwołujecie się do projektu Z34 i kwoty 200tyś 
Sam zastanawiam się nad Z229 
Czy uważacie że również jestem w stanie zamknąć się t tej magicznej kwocie przy Z229? 
Dodam że planuję budować go w systemie mocno gospodarczym. 
Region wielkopolska. 
Brak gazu, kanalizy i bierzącej wody na dziełce – będę zmuszony zrobić szambo i studnię a jako ogrzewanie planuję piec na ekogroszek.

----------


## Elfir

> Budujemy w łódzkiem.
> No to teraz mam zagwostke.....
> Ekipa bierze za poszczególne etapy,robocizna:
> -fundamenty 6000


Ja miałam płytę fundamentową za 4 tyś a i podobno przepłaciłam wg. drugiego, późniejszego, majstra.

----------


## Xerses

> Ja miałam płytę fundamentową za 4 tyś a i podobno przepłaciłam wg. drugiego, późniejszego, majstra.


Wiesz jak to jest co jeden to lepszy i tańszy...... a powiedzieć wszystko mozna  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Gdzieś mi coś umknęło- komin za 12 tys.??  Za swój systemowy(7,3m) 3  wentylacje i kominkowy zapłaciłem ok. 3100zł, arkusz blachy na obróbki-  70, tynk żywiczny - 125, styropian, siatka i klej- pewnie nie całe  100zł, szpilki stalowe do wzmocnienia 40zł. Robota własna (niechby było  1000zł). Koszt całkowity ok.4,5k. Gdzie tu do 12k? 

Również  dziwne mi się wydają ceny za położenie kanalizacji- 2500- za co? Robota  najprostsza z możliwych, tylko wymaga pomyślenia.
Koszt ścian nośne i działowe 12k - sporo, tym bardziej, że osobno liczą wieniec i fundamenty.
Trzeba negocjować!

----------


## k777

> Ja miałam płytę fundamentową za 4 tyś a i podobno przepłaciłam wg. drugiego, późniejszego, majstra.


Powiedzmy że wtedy były inne czasy.
Na razie oprócz zakupu działki wydałem
-10.5k na wod. 65mb+przyłącze,jutro wycena dachu (ceramika).

----------


## fotohobby

> Gdzieś mi coś umknęło- komin za 12 tys.??


Gdzie komin za 12 tyś ??

----------


## Elfir

Inne czasy? 3 lata temu? 
Ok, cena ci odpowiada. Ja tylko sugeruję byś poszukał gdzieś dalej majstrów. Moi dojeżdzali 30 km.

----------


## mari180790

12 tys za postawienie samych ścian...dla mnie to strasznie drogo...nie wiem skąd bierzecie te sumy?
Ja za całościowe postawienie domu za fundament(800zł od wykopania po wymurowanie i zalanie betonem), ściany nośne i działowe, strop, ścianka kolankowa zapłaciłam 7 tys. 
Kanalizacja mnie kosztowała 1000zł.
Dodam że buduje na pograniczu śląskiego i świętokrzyskiego :smile: 

Budujemy M95 róże w ogrodzie i za 200tys planujemy zamkąć inwestycje...tzn. z wprowadzeniem się.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Za 12 kola za sciany moge sie do kogos z poznania najac  :smile:  Skoncze tylko swoja budowe i bardzo chetnie popoludniami bede murowal BK  :smile:   :wiggle:

----------


## fotohobby

A silikaty ?  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Do Rybnika za daleko mam :smile:  Nie zdarzyl bym dojechac po pracy  :big grin:

----------


## k777

> 12 tys za postawienie samych ścian...dla mnie to strasznie drogo...nie wiem skąd bierzecie te sumy?
> Ja za całościowe postawienie domu za fundament(800zł od wykopania po wymurowanie i zalanie betonem), ściany nośne i działowe, strop, ścianka kolankowa zapłaciłam 7 tys. 
> Kanalizacja mnie kosztowała 1000zł.
> Dodam że buduje na pograniczu śląskiego i świętokrzyskiego
> 
> Budujemy M95 róże w ogrodzie i za 200tys planujemy zamkąć inwestycje...tzn. z wprowadzeniem się.


Gratuluje optymizmu my chcemy z wykończenie zmieścić się w 260k 
w tym jest już nawiązka 30%.
Fakt ściany pojechał ale będzie negocjacja inni chcieli za wszystko 22k ale bez dachu ,elewacji
jak wchodziłem w szczegóły to :
-wieniec .......
-kanalizacja......
Ekipa sprawdzona ma na swoim koncie setke wybudowanych domów pod klucz.

----------


## DEZET

> Gdzie komin za 12 tyś ??


EZS pisała wcześniej o takim kominie.

----------


## Sławek...

> Ja za całościowe postawienie domu za fundament(800zł od wykopania po wymurowanie i zalanie betonem), ściany nośne i działowe, strop, ścianka kolankowa zapłaciłam 7 tys.


gratulacje... na pewno masz na to fakturę i gwarancję a firma wykonawcza jest legalna...
ja rozumiem, że u nas każdy kto wynajdzie niższą cenę na cokolwiek czuje się bogiem, ale taka kwota przy zatrudnieniu normalnej, legalnej firmy nie starczyłaby nawet na ZUS więc zaznacz to wyraźnie, żeby inni wiedzieli, że nie jest to normalna cena rynkowa a jakiś wybryk natury...

----------


## Sławek...

> A silikaty ?


a silikaty to pewnie za 5 tys by wybudowali bo równe  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Mamuniu to są Wasze marzenia by przekomarzać się w wartości komina???Wiem ,że to są części składowe chałupki-gniazdka ale czy Wy o czymś nie zapominacie w tych marzeniach???

----------


## compi

Niktuś, wybacz ale pomyłka rzędu czy to 5 czy 12 tysięcy za komin, może taki 200-tysięczny projekt rozłożyć na łopatki. Chyba nie do końca rozumiesz przekaz wątku.

----------


## fotohobby

> EZS pisała wcześniej o takim kominie.


Nie, nie - przeczytaj jej slowa jeszcze raz  :smile:

----------


## k777

Mam wycene pokrycia dachu 170mkw wycenili na 12,5 k. (czterospadowy)
-Creaton Titania
 -orynnowanie Marley
- blacha,uszczelniacze itp,
-papa
Do tego trzeba doliczyć wiązary,materiał na deskowanie. NA dach założyłem wydatek 40k + robocizna,zmieściłem się z palcem w nosie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niktuś, wybacz ale pomyłka rzędu czy to 5 czy 12 tysięcy za komin, może taki 200-tysięczny projekt rozłożyć na łopatki. Chyba nie do końca rozumiesz przekaz wątku.


Szanuje Cię bo wielki sercem jesteś forumowicz ale nie wciśniesz mi chyba ,że w domu za 200 tysiaków komin to priorytet i to za taka kasę.Takiego domu i to z kominem za taką kasę tym bardziej wybudować się nie da .Ludzie zarobicie się na śmierć............Piszecie pierdoły o kominach lukarnach, poddaszach itp.a kasy tylko 200 tyś.....Matko córko wypuście z siebie powietrze i zacznijcie myśleć...........Co to będzie za dom własnymi łapami zrobiony np. dla 4 os rodziny..??? :roll eyes:

----------


## DEZET

> Szanuje Cię bo wielki sercem jesteś forumowicz ale nie wciśniesz mi chyba ,że w domu za 200 tysiaków komin to priorytet i to za taka kasę.Takiego domu i to z kominem za taką kasę tym bardziej wybudować się nie da .Ludzie zarobicie się na śmierć............Piszecie pierdoły o kominach lukarnach, poddaszach itp.a kasy tylko 200 tyś.....Matko córko wypuście z siebie powietrze i zacznijcie myśleć...........Co to będzie za dom własnymi łapami zrobiony np. dla 4 os rodziny..???


Wyrywasz z kontekstu albo nie doczytałeś- pisze się tu wiele razy, że dom ma być bez lukarn, balkonów, prosty 2spadowy dach, itd. Czy z poddaszem, czy bez to osobny wybór - kwota ma wpływ, że nie jest to 200m2, ale okolice 100m2. Obydwie wersje można w tych pieniądzach pobudować.
Nie rozumiem co masz przeciw domowi "zrobionemu własnymi łapami dla 4 osobowej rodziny"? Materiały inne, czy co? 
Dom ma być wygodny dla mnie, np. zamiast małego mieszkania w bloku, a nie na pokaz!! Tym się chyba różnimy, dlatego nie chcesz się zgodzić z opiniami tutaj... i wybudowanymi domami.

Ostatnio rozmawiałem z 2 lokalnymi budowlańcami (co najmniej naście lat na rynku) o cenie budowy domu przez firmę: cena 2 - 2,5tys/m2. 
Wiadomo- wykończenie może podbić cenę, więc kalkulator musi działać non stop.

----------


## DEZET

> Mam wycene pokrycia dachu 170mkw wycenili na 12,5 k. (czterospadowy)
> -Creaton Titania
>  -orynnowanie Marley
> - blacha,uszczelniacze itp,
> -papa
> Do tego trzeba doliczyć wiązary,materiał na deskowanie. NA dach założyłem wydatek 40k + robocizna,zmieściłem się z palcem w nosie.


Czemu deskowanie pod dachówkę? 12,5k za robociznę?

----------


## k777

> Czemu deskowanie pod dachówkę? 12,5k za robociznę?


Deskujemy bo znajomi którzy mają membrany już od 5-7 lat mówią jak jeden mąż że gdyby budowali jeszcze raz to tylko pełne deskowanie.
Fachman potwierdził wymienił zalety (znane chyba wszystkim).
12,5k to materiały,robota 6,5k.

----------


## gentoonx

> Deskujemy bo znajomi którzy mają membrany już od 5-7 lat mówią jak jeden mąż że gdyby budowali jeszcze raz to tylko pełne deskowanie.
> Fachman potwierdził wymienił zalety (znane chyba wszystkim).
> 12,5k to materiały,robota 6,5k.


a to ciekawe  :wink:

----------


## Domderlis

Robota za 6,5 taua ?

----------


## namira

Deskowanie przy pokryciu dachówką jest niepotrzebne,w mojej okolicy nikt tego nie robi,co innego jak kładziemy na dach blachę.

----------


## tomek85

Ja myśle że kwota 200 tys pod klucz jest całkiem możliwa pod kilkoma warunkami;
-ma sie działke bo jak wiadomo mozna kupic dzialke za 20 tys a mozna za 200 tys wiec to jest osobna sprawa
-dom maksymalnie do 120 mkw
-trzeba uzywac troszke tanszych materiałów, badz wybierac produkty mniej markowe
-trzeba sie orientowac w cenach zeby cie ktos za przeproszeniem nie wyru....ał na pare tys

Ja mam dom w stanie surowym zamkniętym jestem na etapie centralnego ogrzewania, Dom z czerwonego pustaka  projekt dn salomea 2m. Nie oszczędzałem na materiałach; dach z blacho dachówki ruukkii finera, pod nią 20 cm styropianu i skosy zalewane betonem,kominy x2 systemowe Plewa, wylewki i tynki juz są , podłogówka na 75% powierzchni domu, elektryka zrobiona, kanalizacja również z podłączeniem do sieci, odwodnienie wokół domu , okna Vetrex Alphaline V90 3 szybowe, brama garażowa z wiśniowskiego, drzwi wejściowe również bardzo cieple nie pamiętam producenta. do tego momentu z tego co liczyłem poszło ok 180-190 tys potrzebuje jeszcze ok 70 tys na wykończenie w środku i elewacje i mysle sie zamknąć w ok 250 tys. 
Patrząc z perspektywy gdybym chciał zaoszczędzic trochę kasy to spokojnie z tej kwoty 20 tys można bylo wycisnąć.

Pozdrawiam i chętnie służę radami.

----------


## tomek85

Tak jak pod dachówke tak i pod blache deskowanie nie jest konieczne co innego jak kladziemy gond gdzie deskowanie jest konieczne.

----------


## Sursum

Jak dom do 200.000, to może coś alternatywnego? Może dom w kontenerze morskim, wagonie kolejowym albo coś w stylu szopy Waldka Deski? http://wdeska.wordpress.com/

Bo w przeciwnym razie budowanie to kilka lat wyjętych z życiorysu (praca własna), kupowanie materiałów tylko okazyjnie, na wyprzedażach, żerowanie na innych (zazwyczaj korzystanie z darmowej siły roboczej - rodziny) i konieczność remontowania domu już po kilku latach.
Śledzę ten wątek od dawna i nie podoba mi się kierunek, w którym on dryfuje (stąd też decyzja o rejestracji i wpisie). Wentylacja mechaniczna w domu do 200.000? Inne wymyślne rozwiązania? Jeśli nie jest się drugim Adamem Słodowym, może to tylko generować frustrację w przyszłości i dodatkowe koszty remontowe. Pamiętacie książki Adama Słodowego? Tam były tysiące projektów dla majsterkowiczów, ale 99,9% czytelników i tak nie była w stanie wyjść poza misia z obrotowymi nóżkami.

Pomijając doświadczenia zawodowe mam za sobą budowę dwóch domów (w tym letniskowego), za czasów studenckich remont generalny mieszkania, teraz szykuję się do budowy trzeciego, tego docelowego. Nie wyobrażam sobie poświęcenia kilku lat życia z tych najsprawniejszych tylko po to, żeby harować po pracy na własnej budowie. Kto wychowa dzieci, zadba o współmałżonka, dokształci się zawodowo, wreszcie wypocznie? Czy to ma być stawianie własnej piramidy za życia? Rozumiem sytuację, gdy ktoś mieszka na wsi i nie za bardzo ma wybór, musi sobie po prostu chałupinę postawić. Ale w sytuacji ucieczki pod miasto po co porywać się z motyką na słońce, jeśli nas na to nie stać?

Dom musi być również wybudowany i utrzymany w określonej kulturze technicznej. Dzisiejsze oszczędności mogą się zemścić za dekadę, a duża część z nich będzie pozorna. Podziwiam te kilka przykładów, gdzie autorzy wybudowali domy właściwie własnoręcznie i za niewielkie pieniądze, ale nie oszukujmy się, to są obrzeża gospodarki rynkowej, chwalebne wyjątki, które z regułą i rzeczywistością mają niewiele wspólnego. Do tego amortyzacja takiego domu postępuje dużo szybciej niż przeciętnego

----------


## kowalt

Według mnie za duży. Optymalny na moje potrzeby to taki do 120 m kw.

----------


## Elfir

prosty rekuperator o małej wydajności kosztuje ok 2500 zł do małego domku. Jak się umie samemu połozyć rury i je ocieplić, to koszt położenia w małym parterowym domku nie powinen przekroczyć 5 tyś. Czyli mniej więcej tyle, ile budowa komina (a czasem jeden komin nie wystarczy). Za to celując w dom energooszczędny, można zaoszczędzić na urządzeniach grzewczych. 
Więc nie negowałabym idei rekuperacji w tanim domu. Po prostu trzeba sobie wszytsko przeliczyć.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wyrywasz z kontekstu albo nie doczytałeś- pisze się tu wiele razy, że dom ma być bez lukarn, balkonów, prosty 2spadowy dach, itd. Czy z poddaszem, czy bez to osobny wybór - kwota ma wpływ,* że nie jest to 200m2, ale okolice 100m2*. Obydwie wersje można w tych pieniądzach pobudować.
> Nie rozumiem co masz przeciw domowi "zrobionemu własnymi łapami dla 4 osobowej rodziny"? Materiały inne, czy co? 
> Dom ma być wygodny dla mnie, np. zamiast małego mieszkania w bloku, a nie na pokaz!! Tym się chyba różnimy, dlatego nie chcesz się zgodzić z opiniami tutaj... i wybudowanymi domami.
> 
> Ostatnio rozmawiałem z 2 lokalnymi budowlańcami (co najmniej naście lat na rynku) o cenie budowy domu przez firmę: cena 2 - 2,5tys/m2. 
> Wiadomo- wykończenie może podbić cenę, więc kalkulator musi działać non stop.


Z jakiego kontekstu???



> .Różnica kosztów będzie zależna od wielkości domu, rozkładu pokoi (czyli odległości pętli od rozdzielacza), wybranych modeli grzejników (ozdobne grzejniki potrafią być bardzo drogie)..





> ..KOSZT BUDOWY- o to ludzie pytają, a nie gdzie i na ile lat zaciągnąć kredyt. *Dlatego nie interesuje mnie skąd mają pieniądze na dom*. ......


a to bardzo ważne.




> ...*To teraz merytorycznie*- DLACZEGO NIE DA SIĘ wybudować domu 100m2 za 200k pln??....


Tu w tym topiku powinna się wobec tego pojawić lista tych którzy dom ....ech.ech. :no:  np.100 mkw wybudowała za 200 tyś.Fotki jak np. w kominkach.typowa pokazówka by nie mielić jęzorami np."zrobiłem-am dom i go mam za 200 tyś.mam w nim wszystko i nawet helikopter,W kuchni i pokojach przepych nowości,które dostosowałam-em do standardów europejskich,materiały wysokiej klasy tanie i z zachodu.itd.itd.itd. :sick: .Poniał.Nie lubię wciskania kitu na siłę :wink: ...........bo okien nie muszę uszczelniać np.. :tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> prosty rekuperator o małej wydajności kosztuje ok 2500 zł do małego domku. Jak się umie samemu połozyć rury i je ocieplić, to koszt położenia w małym parterowym domku nie powinen przekroczyć 5 tyś. Czyli mniej więcej tyle, ile budowa komina (a czasem jeden komin nie wystarczy). Za to celując w dom energooszczędny, można zaoszczędzić na urządzeniach grzewczych. 
> Więc nie negowałabym idei rekuperacji w tanim domu. Po prostu trzeba sobie wszytsko przeliczyć.


Rekuperator nawet prosty w domu za 200 tyś -100 mkw to porażka.Co jeszcze w tym domu chcecie zrobić .....może basen,???też wyda w tej kwocie a co!!!! zaoszczędzić można na więźbie i pokryciu.Mamuniu nie róbcie ludziom nadziei. :mad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jak dom do 200.000, to może coś alternatywnego? Może dom w kontenerze morskim, wagonie kolejowym albo coś w stylu szopy Waldka Deski? http://wdeska.wordpress.com/
> 
> Bo w przeciwnym razie budowanie to kilka lat wyjętych z życiorysu (praca własna), kupowanie materiałów tylko okazyjnie, na wyprzedażach, żerowanie na innych (zazwyczaj korzystanie z darmowej siły roboczej - rodziny) i konieczność remontowania domu już po kilku latach.
> Śledzę ten wątek od dawna i nie podoba mi się kierunek, w którym on dryfuje (stąd też decyzja o rejestracji i wpisie). Wentylacja mechaniczna w domu do 200.000? Inne wymyślne rozwiązania? Jeśli nie jest się drugim Adamem Słodowym, może to tylko generować frustrację w przyszłości i dodatkowe koszty remontowe. Pamiętacie książki Adama Słodowego? Tam były tysiące projektów dla majsterkowiczów, ale 99,9% czytelników i tak nie była w stanie wyjść poza misia z obrotowymi nóżkami.
> 
> Pomijając doświadczenia zawodowe mam za sobą budowę dwóch domów (w tym letniskowego), za czasów studenckich remont generalny mieszkania, teraz szykuję się do budowy trzeciego, tego docelowego. Nie wyobrażam sobie poświęcenia kilku lat życia z tych najsprawniejszych tylko po to, żeby harować po pracy na własnej budowie. Kto wychowa dzieci, zadba o współmałżonka, dokształci się zawodowo, wreszcie wypocznie? Czy to ma być stawianie własnej piramidy za życia? Rozumiem sytuację, gdy ktoś mieszka na wsi i nie za bardzo ma wybór, musi sobie po prostu chałupinę postawić. Ale w sytuacji ucieczki pod miasto po co porywać się z motyką na słońce, jeśli nas na to nie stać?
> 
> Dom musi być również wybudowany i utrzymany w określonej kulturze technicznej. Dzisiejsze oszczędności mogą się zemścić za dekadę, a duża część z nich będzie pozorna. Podziwiam te kilka przykładów, gdzie autorzy wybudowali domy właściwie własnoręcznie i za niewielkie pieniądze, ale nie oszukujmy się, to są obrzeża gospodarki rynkowej, chwalebne wyjątki, które z regułą i rzeczywistością mają niewiele wspólnego. Do tego amortyzacja takiego domu postępuje dużo szybciej niż przeciętnego


Ja to do Ciebie poproszę telefon...............rzeczowe krótkie wejście pokazujące jak trzeba działać by się nie obudzić z ręką w nocniku. Jedno wejście a masz u mnie wielki szacun. :yes:  :yes:  :yes: .Brawo.

----------


## niktspecjalny

cytujemy wejście tego Pana

----------


## Sursum

> prosty rekuperator o małej wydajności kosztuje ok 2500 zł do małego domku. Jak się umie samemu połozyć rury i je ocieplić, to koszt położenia w małym parterowym domku nie powinen przekroczyć 5 tyś. Czyli mniej więcej tyle, ile budowa komina (a czasem jeden komin nie wystarczy). Za to celując w dom energooszczędny, można zaoszczędzić na urządzeniach grzewczych. 
> Więc nie negowałabym idei rekuperacji w tanim domu. Po prostu trzeba sobie wszytsko przeliczyć.


Niestety się nie zgodzę. Z dwóch przyczyn.
Po pierwsze rekuperator za 2500 zł będzie miał zbyt małą wydajność jak na taką powierzchnię (czyli będzie musiał albo chodzić na wysokim obciążeniu albo nie będzie chodził z wystarczającą wydajnością). Mówienie więc, że można taki kupić, jest nadużyciem.
Po drugie koszty ukryte
- trwałość rekuperatora to kilka lat - komina kilkadziesiąt,
- rekuperator wymaga wymiany filtrów, przeglądów, zasilania energią elektryczną (zwłaszcza energia elektryczna potrafi być pokaźnym wydatkiem, wiem, ile płacę comiesięcznie za zasilanie centrali wentylacyjnej w swoim biurze)
- dukty również nie mają wiecznej trwałości

Już pomijam ten fakt, że we wszystkich znanych mi biurowcach z WM, tam, gdzie jest taka możliwość, pracownicy otwierają okna .... w moim zresztą też, mimo że WM jest wykonana bardzo porządnie i za duże pieniądze.

No chyba że robimy to "po polsku", czyli podcieranie się szkłem. Czyli oszczędzamy na jednostce i montujemy ją zbyt małą, filtry wymieniamy za rzadko, nie robimy przeglądów, a samą wentylację ustawiamy na zbyt niski bieg. Tylko że w efekcie za dekadę będziemy mieli grzyba. To zresztą ogólny problem tego forum - brakuje na nim ludzi, którzy określone rozwiązania techniczne stosują od np. dekady. Przeważają wypowiedzi ludzi w trakcie budowy, a wtedy naturalnym jest, że patrzy się przez różowe okulary.

Zresztą WM to tylko przykład, takie podejście króluje również w przypadku innych instalacji i w ogóle całego sposobu budowy, co wynika w ogóle z niskiej kultury technicznej w Polsce

----------


## Elfir

Sursum - w tym wątku jest mowa o domie do 120 m max.
A na forum jest kilkudziesięciu użytkowników WM  :smile: 

WM w biurze najczęściej nie jest regulowana pod potrzeby danego pracownika. Poza tym połączona jest z klimatyzacją. Po trzecie otwieranie okien badzo często to nawyk a nie potrzeba. W wysokościowcach nikt okien nie otwiera.

Jaka jest trwałość rury ze stali nierdzewnej? Bo przeciętnemu uzytkownikowi starczy 40-50 lat
Komin też lubi pękać, zwłaszcza z cegły. 
Wentylacja grawitacyjna lubi nie działać prawidłowo, zwłaszcza jak ma się szczelną stolarkę otworową. 

W tym roku zostały znowelizowane przepisy dotyczące energochłonności budynków, niedługo rekuperator i tak będzie wymogiem. Po co budowac dom, który za 3 lata będzie przestarzały technologicznie?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Sursum - w tym wątku jest mowa o domie do 120 m max.
> A na forum jest kilkudziesięciu użytkowników WM 
> 
> WM w biurze najczęściej nie jest regulowana pod potrzeby danego pracownika. Poza tym połączona jest z klimatyzacją. Po trzecie otwieranie okien badzo często to nawyk a nie potrzeba. W wysokościowcach nikt okien nie otwiera.
> 
> Jaka jest trwałość rury ze stali nierdzewnej? Bo przeciętnemu uzytkownikowi starczy 40-50 lat
> Komin też lubi pękać, zwłaszcza z cegły. 
> Wentylacja grawitacyjna lubi nie działać prawidłowo, zwłaszcza jak ma się szczelną stolarkę otworową. 
> 
> W tym roku zostały znowelizowane przepisy dotyczące energochłonności budynków, niedługo rekuperator i tak będzie wymogiem. Po co budowac dom, który za 3 lata będzie przestarzały technologicznie?



W tym roku zostały znowelizowane przepisy dotyczące energochłonności budynków, niedługo rekuperator i tak będzie wymogiem. Po co budowac dom, który za 3 lata będzie przestarzały technologicznie?

A te nowinki to skąd???

----------


## miloszenko

> W tym roku zostały znowelizowane przepisy dotyczące energochłonności budynków, niedługo rekuperator i tak będzie wymogiem. Po co budowac dom, który za 3 lata będzie przestarzały technologicznie?
> 
> A te nowinki to skąd???


Chocby stad:

http://cdn3.muratorplus.smcloud.net/...techniczne.pdf

Taki "oblatany" jestes a takich podstaw z branzy nie znasz :smile:

----------


## imrahil

raczej  bez rekuperacji (albo innego systemu ograniczenia strat przez wentylację) będzie trudno się obejść w najbliższym czasie, inaczej nici z pozwolenia na budowę  :smile: . a od 2021 max wartość Ep to chyba 70 kWh/m2 (na potrzeby wentylacji, CO i CWU), czyli zapewne wyjdzie 25-30 cm styro na ścianach i pompa ciepła, bo innej kotłowni się nie będzie opłacało robić  :wink: . do tego max U okien ma być 0,9. wszystko już zapisane w rozporządzeniu, które weszło w życie w sierpniu. jak to wpłynie na koszt budowy domu z tego wątku?

----------


## DEZET

> Z jakiego kontekstu???
> 
> a to bardzo ważne.
> 
> Tu w tym topiku powinna się wobec tego pojawić lista tych którzy dom ....ech.ech. np.100 mkw wybudowała za 200 tyś.Fotki jak np. w kominkach.typowa pokazówka by nie mielić jęzorami np."zrobiłem-am dom i go mam za 200 tyś.mam w nim wszystko i nawet helikopter,W kuchni i pokojach przepych nowości,które dostosowałam-em do standardów europejskich,materiały wysokiej klasy tanie i z zachodu.itd.itd.itd..Poniał.Nie lubię wciskania kitu na siłę...........bo okien nie muszę uszczelniać np..


Kolego- z kontekstu i całego wątku- wybierasz co Tobie pasuje żeby udowodnić swoje racje. Jaki kit Ci wciskam?
Nieraz podawano kto wybudował za 200k- podane są w ich stopkach dzienniki- szukać przecież umiesz? Po co powielać, czy kopiować je tutaj? Kto zechce wejdzie i poczyta.
Powtórzę- MNIE nie interesuje skąd ludzie biorą kasę na dom- do czego ma to MI być potrzebne? Skoro budują to mają- nr ich konta potrzebujesz?

Odwracasz kota ogonem- ja pytam DLACZEGO SIĘ NIE DA - Ty "merytorycznie" o czym innym, czyli znowu o konieczności kopiowania wpisów z dzienników . 

Mogę się zgodzić z *Sursum*, że to kilka lat wyjęte z życiorysu. ale jakże często ludzie tu budują rodzinnie- nawet mi się nie chce przytaczać, bo w tym wątku to większość. Jest to więc obopólna zgoda na wspólny wysiłek. Nie wszyscy też mają dzieci- to ułatwia sprawę. Jeśli ktoś nic nie potrafi, na pewno nie zabierze się za budowę domu- zleci ją firmie, czyli musi liczyć się ze znacznie większymi kosztami.

O tanim rekuperatorze w tanim domu- hmmm, rozważać można, ale czy te poniesione koszty instalacji i eksploatacji mają uzasadnienie ekonomiczne? Ja twierdzę, a nawet jestem pewien, że nie. Niska jakość taniego urządzenia, to właśnie potem problemy i koszty, o których pisze Sursum. 
Zachwyt i posiadanie tego urządzenia jest "trendy"- nic poza tym. Grawitacja działa od wieków, a te wyimaginowane kosmiczne nawet 90% zyski(!) to tylko na papierze.

----------


## Elfir

cóż, dzięki rekuperacji nie mam ani jednego komina w dachu. Zero szans na przeciek.

----------


## DEZET

"Dzięki" płaskiemu dachowi nie masz też okien dachowych  :wink:  Poprawne wykonanie dachu to nie jakiś kosmiczny problem, ale nic nie zwalnia od myślenia.

----------


## DEZET

> Deskowanie przy pokryciu dachówką jest niepotrzebne,w mojej okolicy nikt tego nie robi,co innego jak kładziemy na dach blachę.


A dlaczego pod blachę deskowanie? 
Mam blachodachówkę i membranę( nie folię), która wygląda jakby położona wczoraj, ale założenie było od początku na tym nie oszczędzać- warto było, bo nie można tego potem poprawić.

----------


## fotohobby

A jaką masz membranę ?

----------


## gentoonx

> "Dzięki" płaskiemu dachowi nie masz też okien dachowych  Poprawne wykonanie dachu to nie jakiś kosmiczny problem, ale nic nie zwalnia od myślenia.


dzięki płaskiemu dachowi komin nie "sterczy" min 2,5mb ponad budynek jak w fabryce. Poprawnie zaprojektowana wentylacja to nie jest kosmiczny problem i nic nie zwalnia od myślenia

----------


## DEZET

> A jaką masz membranę ?


Dorken Vitax.

*Gentoonx* - poprawnie zrobiona to nie problem, ale to też wymaga obliczeń przed zrobieniem, co w efekcie tanio może nie wyjść.  
Fajnie *dr_au* opisał swoje "rozterki" i opłacalność inwestycji w reku* .*

----------


## fotohobby

> Dorken Vitax.
> 
> *Gentoonx* - poprawnie zrobiona to nie problem, ale to też wymaga obliczeń przed zrobieniem, co w efekcie tanio może nie wyjść.  
> Fajnie *dr_au* opisał swoje "rozterki" i opłacalność inwestycji w reku* .*


Też była na mojej "krótkiej liście", w końcu stanęło na Tyvek Pro, zresztą Dorken i Tyvek to były jedyne firmy, które brałem pod uwagę. 
W wątku dachowym sporo pisało się o zdegradowanych po kilku/nastu latach membranach, ale na jakoś nikt nie pisał o firmach na D i T.

Co do rekuperacji, generalnie jestem na tak, choć faktycznie moze niekoniecznie w domu do 200tyś.
Fakt, jest faktem, to Luna, Tywent, kanały flex w parterówce pociagnięte nad stropem, to nie jest koszt znaczaco odbiegajacy od kominów, kominków wentylacyjnych

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Chocby stad:
> 
> http://cdn3.muratorplus.smcloud.net/t/myfile/Nowe-warunki-techniczne.pdf
> 
> Taki "oblatany" jestes a takich podstaw z branzy nie znasz


bo ja branży nie cierpię kolego :sick:  Żarzysz???2006 do 2009 to też mizerny wynik. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Kolego- z kontekstu i całego wątku- wybierasz co Tobie pasuje żeby udowodnić swoje racje. Jaki kit Ci wciskam?
> Nieraz podawano kto wybudował za 200k- podane są w ich stopkach dzienniki- szukać przecież umiesz? Po co powielać, czy kopiować je tutaj? Kto zechce wejdzie i poczyta.
> Powtórzę- MNIE nie interesuje skąd ludzie biorą kasę na dom- do czego ma to MI być potrzebne? Skoro budują to mają- nr ich konta potrzebujesz?
> 
> Odwracasz kota ogonem- ja pytam DLACZEGO SIĘ NIE DA - Ty "merytorycznie" o czym innym, czyli znowu o konieczności kopiowania wpisów z dzienników . 
> 
> Mogę się zgodzić z *Sursum*, że to kilka lat wyjęte z życiorysu. ale jakże często ludzie tu budują rodzinnie- nawet mi się nie chce przytaczać, bo w tym wątku to większość. Jest to więc obopólna zgoda na wspólny wysiłek. Nie wszyscy też mają dzieci- to ułatwia sprawę. Jeśli ktoś nic nie potrafi, na pewno nie zabierze się za budowę domu- zleci ją firmie, czyli musi liczyć się ze znacznie większymi kosztami.
> 
> O tanim rekuperatorze w tanim domu- hmmm, rozważać można, ale czy te poniesione koszty instalacji i eksploatacji mają uzasadnienie ekonomiczne? Ja twierdzę, a nawet jestem pewien, że nie. Niska jakość taniego urządzenia, to właśnie potem problemy i koszty, o których pisze Sursum. 
> Zachwyt i posiadanie tego urządzenia jest "trendy"- nic poza tym. Grawitacja działa od wieków, a te wyimaginowane kosmiczne nawet 90% zyski(!) to tylko na papierze.


Polemika z Tobą to porażka :mad: ..............powiadam poczytaj dokładnie słowo w słowo....... tego co pisze bożyszcze FM,zrozumiesz a jeśli nie to Ci się coś przypaliło...... :yes:  *Sursum.*

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ......Co do rekuperacji, generalnie jestem na tak, choć faktycznie moze niekoniecznie w domu do 200tyś.


Jeden to rozumie i tu plusik. :wink:

----------


## Sursum

Ekscytowanie się śrubowaniem wymogów energooszczędności budynków jest nie na miejscu, ponieważ jest to przeprowadzane pod płaszczykiem zmniejszenia emisyjności gospodarki ograniczanie podaży na rynku producentów materiałów budowlanych i zwiększanie bariery wejścia na rynek. W efekcie znacząco zwiększą się ceny materiałów, a wątek dom za 200.000 będzie tylko pobożnym życzeniem z przeszłości. Osobiście mam nadzieję, że te przepisy będą złagodzone, bo to jest efekt lobbingu wielkich producentów budowlanych (głównie zachodnich).

A co do wymogu WM .... żaden przepis jej nie wymaga ani teraz ani w przyszłości, ani expressis verbis, ani w sposób dorozumiany. Przeczytajcie sobie przepisy

----------


## imrahil

jasne że nie wymaga, ale bez wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła za kilka lat nie spełnisz warunku wartości Ep. tak samo przepisy teraz wymagają ścian o danej wartości U, ale projekt musi mieć grubszą izolację, żeby spełnić warunek Ep. to samo będzie dotyczyło wentylacji. do 2013 r. można było wybrać - albo spełniamy warunek o izolacyjności przegród albo Ep. teraz oba warunki są wymagane, ale to wartość Ep będzie decydowała o tym, że izolacja musi być lepsza niż określona w przepisach. tak samo będzie z wentylacją. w 2021 r. Ep max = 70 kWh/m2. to oznacza że dla domu 100 m2 ogrzewanego gazem zużycie energii na CO i CWU nie może przekroczyć 6360 kWh rocznie. czyli w grę wchodzi dom o zapotrzebowaniu na CO około 40 kWh/m2. taki dom raczej ciężko wybudować bez WM. myślę, że nawet o dom 60 kWh/m2 może być ciężko bez WM. może w grę wchodzić także jakiś inny sposób ograniczenia strat przez wentylację.

----------


## imrahil

> Ekscytowanie się śrubowaniem wymogów energooszczędności budynków jest nie na miejscu


Może nie w tym wątku, ale uważam, że generalnie w Polsce jest jak najbardziej na miejscu.

----------


## DEZET

> *bo ja branży nie cierpię kolego* Żarzysz???2006 do 2009 to też mizerny wynik.


W takim wypadku dyskusja z Tobą mija się w ogóle z celem.




> Polemika z Tobą to porażka..............powiadam poczytaj dokładnie słowo w słowo....... tego co pisze bożyszcze FM,zrozumiesz a jeśli nie to Ci się coś przypaliło...... *Sursum.*


Nie interesuje mnie Twoja "wojna" z Elfir- dla mnie  to wylewanie pomyj na kogoś, kto ma inne zdanie niż Ty. 
A komu się przypaliło pozostawię do rozważenia forumowiczom.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> W takim wypadku dyskusja z Tobą mija się w ogóle z celem.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie interesuje mnie Twoja "wojna" z Elfir- dla mnie  to wylewanie pomyj na kogoś, kto ma inne zdanie niż Ty. 
> A komu się przypaliło pozostawię do rozważenia forumowiczom.


Ty masz nową ksywkę na FM..Upierdliwiec-przypina-cz-pamiętniś. Gościu wypuść to powietrze.nie ziej tak.Można inaczej rozmawiać. Elfir zawsze dla mnie będzie wielką personą tego zacnego forum i nic Ci do tego DEZET kolego. :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :yes:

----------


## namira

> jasne że nie wymaga, ale bez wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepła za kilka lat nie spełnisz warunku wartości Ep. tak samo przepisy teraz wymagają ścian o danej wartości U, ale projekt musi mieć grubszą izolację, żeby spełnić warunek Ep. to samo będzie dotyczyło wentylacji. do 2013 r. można było wybrać - albo spełniamy warunek o izolacyjności przegród albo Ep. teraz oba warunki są wymagane, ale to wartość Ep będzie decydowała o tym, że izolacja musi być lepsza niż określona w przepisach. tak samo będzie z wentylacją. w 2021 r. Ep max = 70 kWh/m2. to oznacza że dla domu 100 m2 ogrzewanego gazem zużycie energii na CO i CWU nie może przekroczyć 6360 kWh rocznie. czyli w grę wchodzi dom o zapotrzebowaniu na CO około 40 kWh/m2. taki dom raczej ciężko wybudować bez WM. myślę, że nawet o dom 60 kWh/m2 może być ciężko bez WM. może w grę wchodzić także jakiś inny sposób ograniczenia strat przez wentylację.


bzdury wypisujesz,ja nie mam wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepla a EP dla mojego domu to 31,54 kWh(m2rok),mieszkam drugi rok,dom prosty dobrze zaizolowany i ocieplony,łatwy do ogrzania,w taki dzień jak dziś przyjemnie pootwierać okna,słońce świeci niesamowicie.....

----------


## imrahil

> bzdury wypisujesz,ja nie mam wentylacji mechanicznej z odzyskiem ciepla a EP dla mojego domu to 31,54 kWh(m2rok),mieszkam drugi rok,dom prosty dobrze zaizolowany i ocieplony,łatwy do ogrzania,w taki dzień jak dziś przyjemnie pootwierać okna,słońce świeci niesamowicie.....


to możliwe, jeśli ogrzewasz drewnem  :smile: 

EDIT: w przeciwnym wypadku jeśli Ep na CO i CWU tyle wynosi, to znaczy że masz mniej więcej dom pasywny i to z wentylacją grawitacyjną  :wink: 

EDIT2: jeśli nie ogrzeasz drewnem, to czym? jaka powierzchnia domu i jaki koszt roczny ogrzewania i CWU?

----------


## namira

imrahil,zgadza się,ogrzewam dom drewnem,mam dostęp do taniego drewna,nie oszczędzam,ok.2000zł,dom 123 pow.uż

----------


## imrahil

> imrahil,zgadza się,ogrzewam dom drewnem,mam dostęp do taniego drewna,nie oszczędzam,ok.2000zł,dom 123 pow.uż


to rozumiem. drewno to jedyny sposób ogrzewania, który pozwala wg nowych przepisów w tani sposób spełnić warunek o wartości energii pierwotnej. w mojej okolicy jednak mało popularny, wszyscy mają deputaty węglowe i tutaj jedyny słuszny sposób ogrzewania to węgiel  :wink: . w tym wypadku miałabyś Ep pewnie grubo ponad 150 kWh. i tak jest chyba przy każdym rodzaju ogrzewania poza drewnem. piszesz, że masz prosty i dobrze zaizolowany dom, ale od tego roku Twój dom nie spełniłby warunków technicznych gdybyś chciała go ogrzewać czymkolwiek innym niż drewno.

----------


## Monia W

Zamówiliśmy murarzy - pracują we dwóch.
 Cena: dom ściany 4500 (dom przy bukowej 5), garaż ściany 2500 (G103). Do tego doliczyć trzeba koszt 2 robotników (szacuję 2000 na obydwa budynki), trzecim będzie mąż (za darmo...).
Co do fundamentu, to mąż będzie robił sam, murarz przyjdzie tylko do zalewania żeby poziomy odpowiednie złapać.
Nie ukrywam, że ta cena bardzo mi się podoba, na dodatek za jedną z trzech najlepszych ekip w okolicy  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big lol:

----------


## Łukasz90

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m3f01939eb604c
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...mab01f7813ec09
Czy jestem w stanie zamknąć się w kwocie 200tys. z tymi domami ?

----------


## Monia W

Mój murarz strasznie się uśmiał jak go zapytałam o koszt budowy mojego domu po klucz  :big grin: 
Na pytanie czy 200k wystarczy stwierdził że na dom spokojnie  :yes: 
Jestem więc pełna nadziei, a że nadzieja matką głupich, wolę nikomu nic nie doradzać. Jak się zacznie budowę to i tak trzeba ją skończyć, ile by nie wyniosła.

----------


## gentoonx

> Mój murarz strasznie się uśmiał ....


koń też by się uśmiał  :smile:

----------


## Sławek...

> Do tego doliczyć trzeba koszt 2 robotników (szacuję 2000 na obydwa budynki),


rozrzutna jesteś... 2000 na 2 robotników, czyli po 1000 na głowę...
jak planujesz, ile to będzie dniówek?

----------


## _artur_

po 1000 na głowę to jakieś 5-8 dniówek, nie wiem czy za tyle wymurują..

----------


## compi

> po 1000 na głowę to jakieś 5-8 dniówek, nie wiem czy za tyle wymurują..


Dadzą radę jeśli cała rodzina inwestora będzie im pomagać.

----------


## Monia W

Murarze mi powiedzieli że dla pomocników :dniówka-stówka. Pomocnicy - ich znajomi, ja nie narzucam, bo to oni maja z nimi pracować.
Założyłam, że max 10 dni to będzie trwało - stąd kwota.
Zanim zaczniecie wyśmiewać, weźcie pod uwagę, że mieszkam na w podkarpackim. Tu jest mega bezrobocie a i zarobki nie rewelacyjne. Nic dziwnego że usługi są tańsze  a inwestorzy oszczędniejsi.

----------


## namira

ZUS i podatki takie same,chyba ze na czarno pracują.

----------


## Monia W

> ZUS i podatki takie same,chyba ze na czarno pracują.


Na czarno to źle się kojarzy, wolę określenie systemem gospodarczym... :tongue:

----------


## compi

> Murarze mi powiedzieli że dla pomocników :dniówka-stówka. Pomocnicy - ich znajomi, ja nie narzucam, bo to oni maja z nimi pracować.
> Założyłam, że max 10 dni to będzie trwało - stąd kwota.
> Zanim zaczniecie wyśmiewać, weźcie pod uwagę, że mieszkam na w podkarpackim. Tu jest mega bezrobocie a i zarobki nie rewelacyjne. Nic dziwnego że usługi są tańsze  a inwestorzy oszczędniejsi.


To razem ile to będzie. Pomocnik 100 x 10 = 1000? Murarze 2000? Dwaj? Przez 10 dni?

----------


## Monia W

Jak pisałam wyżej, murarze pracują we dwóch- tak powiedzieli. Koszt jednej kondygnacji dom 4500, garaż 2500. Taką cenę uzgodniliśmy.
Pomocników chcieli dwóch za cenę jaką też podali - mają sobie wziąć swoich pewnych. Mąż też będzie jako trzeci. Ile dni im z tym zejdzie to nie wiem. Ja sobie oszacowałam że max 10, jak będzie mniej to lepiej. A jak będzie to czas pokaże więc szkoda się tu licytować.

----------


## Sławek...

> Na czarno to źle się kojarzy, wolę określenie systemem gospodarczym...


a Ty w swojej pracy zawodowej też pracujesz w "systemie gospodarczym"?

----------


## Monia W

> a Ty w swojej pracy zawodowej też pracujesz w "systemie gospodarczym"?


To jest ten moment, w którym nie chcę podejmować polemiki żeby nie sprowadzić tematu do poziomu jaki można podziwiać kilka strom wcześniej.
Jeżeli dyskutujemy czy da się tanio wybudować dom i podajemy swoje przykłady to na liczeniu poniesionych kosztów powinno się zakończyć dyskusję.
Droga Elito forum, Sławku, nie prowokuj mnie do tłumaczenia się przed Tobą, bo nie mam najmniejszego zamiaru.

----------


## gentoonx

> To jest ten moment, w którym nie chcę podejmować polemiki ....


No to niezłe jaja  :bash:

----------


## Sławek...

> Jeżeli dyskutujemy czy da się tanio wybudować dom i podajemy swoje przykłady to na liczeniu poniesionych kosztów powinno się zakończyć dyskusję.


masz rację... a kradziony towar to pewnie z pół ceny normalnego kosztuje więc nie ma co dyskutować tylko kupować  :wink:

----------


## Sursum

> To jest ten moment, w którym nie chcę podejmować polemiki żeby nie sprowadzić tematu do poziomu jaki można podziwiać kilka strom wcześniej.
> Jeżeli dyskutujemy czy da się tanio wybudować dom i podajemy swoje przykłady to na liczeniu poniesionych kosztów powinno się zakończyć dyskusję.
> Droga Elito forum, Sławku, nie prowokuj mnie do tłumaczenia się przed Tobą, bo nie mam najmniejszego zamiaru.


Podatki, na których Ty sobie przyoszczędzisz, to dodatkowe obciążenie dla tych, którzy je płacą. Po prostu musimy je płacić w wyższej kwocie, bo Ty postanowisz sobie budować "systemem gospodarczym". Jak Ci murarz spadnie z rusztowania, też będziesz go leczyć "systemem gospodarczym"? I z prywatnej kiesy wypłacać rentę?

----------


## Sursum

> Może nie w tym wątku, ale uważam, że generalnie w Polsce jest jak najbardziej na miejscu.


Wielu małych, rodzimych producentów niestety wypadnie z rynku. Niestety mają dzisiaj za mało pieniędzy, żeby lobbować przeciwko takim pomysłom na przepisy. Za kilka lat może okazać się, że nawet cegłę będziemy kupować "u Niemca".

Oznaczać to będzie również znaczący wzrost kosztów budowy. Dla budujących systemem gospodarczym, liczących każdy grosz, może się to okazać zabójcze. Wyobrażasz sobie wybudować nawet najprostszy i najmniejszy dom o takich parametrach energetycznych w granicach budżetowych, stojących u podstawy tego wątku?

----------


## Monia W

No to z wyzyskiwacza zostałam złodziejem. SUPER. 
Wiecie co, mam wrażenie, że nie chodzi Wam o nic innego niż znalezienie sobie jełopa do dos.ywania. 
Potraficie jednego kolesia wychwalać jak to ze szwagrem, ciotką, wujkiem i sąsiadem murarzem wybudował tanio, a mnie za to samo będziecie rugać.
Jeżeli nie mogę się tu niczego więcej dowiedzieć to trudno. Ja wymiękam.
Chlajcie się między sobą albo znajdźcie inną ofiarę. To ostatni mój wpis  :big tongue:

----------


## imrahil

> Wielu małych, rodzimych producentów niestety wypadnie z rynku. Niestety mają dzisiaj za mało pieniędzy, żeby lobbować przeciwko takim pomysłom na przepisy. Za kilka lat może okazać się, że nawet cegłę będziemy kupować "u Niemca".
> 
> Oznaczać to będzie również znaczący wzrost kosztów budowy. Dla budujących systemem gospodarczym, liczących każdy grosz, może się to okazać zabójcze. Wyobrażasz sobie wybudować nawet najprostszy i najmniejszy dom o takich parametrach energetycznych w granicach budżetowych, stojących u podstawy tego wątku?


Nie wyobrażam sobie. Ale chyba użytkownik *artix1* coś takiego zbudował w rozsądnych pieniądzach napędzane pompą ciepła.

----------


## _artur_

> Podatki, na których Ty sobie przyoszczędzisz, to dodatkowe obciążenie dla tych, którzy je płacą. Po prostu musimy je płacić w wyższej kwocie, bo Ty postanowisz sobie budować "systemem gospodarczym". Jak Ci murarz spadnie z rusztowania, też będziesz go leczyć "systemem gospodarczym"? I z prywatnej kiesy wypłacać rentę?


nie, bo wtedy okazuje się że koleś mial podpisaną 3 dni wcześniej umowe zlecenie i akurat właściciel jutro miał go do ZUSu zgłosić (robią tak że spisują umowę bez daty i jakby coś to właściciel ma 7 dni na zgłoszenie)




> No to z wyzyskiwacza zostałam złodziejem. SUPER. 
> Wiecie co, mam wrażenie, że nie chodzi Wam o nic innego niż znalezienie sobie jełopa do dos.ywania. 
> Potraficie jednego kolesia wychwalać jak to ze szwagrem, ciotką, wujkiem i sąsiadem murarzem wybudował tanio, a mnie za to samo będziecie rugać.
> Jeżeli nie mogę się tu niczego więcej dowiedzieć to trudno. Ja wymiękam.
> Chlajcie się między sobą albo znajdźcie inną ofiarę. To ostatni mój wpis


Szwagier czy wujek to rodzina i często robią to za darmo, ty wynajmujesz do tego ludzi.. 
u mnie na budowie cała ekipa była legalnie zatrudniona (na etacie), ubezpieczona
to nie tak źe ktoś cię piętnuje itp. ale co zrobisz jak ktoś ze stropu spadnie i się połamie albo sie zabije? Wyniesiecie gościa na ulicę i pod auto podrzucicie? To Tobie jako inwestorowi i Kierownikowi budowy prokurator będzie zadawać niewygodne pytania  :smile:  , Kierownik się wyłga bo pewnie zna rózne sztuczki prawne ale Tobie ciężko będzie.. i tyle..

----------


## sAndp

Sursum -  co do twojego podejścia na temat "Podatki, na których Ty sobie przyoszczędzisz, to dodatkowe obciążenie dla tych, którzy je płacą" to proszę nie rozśmieszaj, bo można to podjąć jakiejkolwiek polemice gdy  szanowny poseł swoją "dietkę" odchudzi i inne super premie znikną a przetargi przestaną być ustawiane  ( już widzę jak tego dożyjemy), a nie zaczynajmy od dowalenia takich podatków że ręce opadają a potem się dziwić, że ktoś je unika płacić :Confused: 

_artur_  -  ciekawe czy od swojego avatarowego bitcoina rozliczysz się  z fiskusem,  powiedz mi jak Ty to sprawdziłeś, że ekipa  była legalnie zatrudniona? poprosiłeś o pokazanie umów o pracę oraz zaświadczeń o ubezpieczeniu z ZUS pracowników ? bardzo ciekawe  :roll eyes: 

gentoonx - jak na "elyte" forumową twoje posty rzeczowe, jaja jak berety co nie ?


Kobieta napisała, że udało się jej tanio znaleźć murarzy, to się nagle obrońcy uciśnionych znaleźli . Ale fakt sam, że ci Panowie być może są przyciśnięci NASZYMI podatkami i przez to  wolą pracować na czarno to już się o tym nie mówi. Lepiej się uczepić "inwestorki".

----------


## gentoonx

> ...
> gentoonx - jak na "elyte" forumową twoje posty rzeczowe, jaja jak berety co nie ?
> ...


każde unikanie obowiązków to nie halo, w tym przypadku oszustwo i jeszcze ktoś publicznie z tym wyskakuje, no to akurat mogę zrozumieć - można być uczciwym inaczej, mnie nic do tego, ale jak publicznie się ten ktoś z tego cieszy i próbuje pokazać jaki to "sprytny" jest - a to już czysty debilizm, czyli jaja jak berety 

a Ty nie bądź taki obrońca uciśnionych za 3,60pln  :smile:

----------


## Arielu

Wpis zawiera i trochę prawdy ale i wiele taniego populizmu...Delikatnie rzecz ujmując)




> Jak dom do 200.000, to może coś alternatywnego? Może dom w kontenerze morskim, wagonie kolejowym albo coś w stylu szopy Waldka Deski? http://wdeska.wordpress.com/
> 
> Bo w przeciwnym razie budowanie to kilka lat wyjętych z życiorysu (praca własna), kupowanie materiałów tylko okazyjnie, na wyprzedażach, żerowanie na innych (zazwyczaj korzystanie z darmowej siły roboczej - rodziny) i konieczność remontowania domu już po kilku latach.
> Śledzę ten wątek od dawna i nie podoba mi się kierunek, w którym on dryfuje (stąd też decyzja o rejestracji i wpisie). Wentylacja mechaniczna w domu do 200.000? Inne wymyślne rozwiązania? Jeśli nie jest się drugim Adamem Słodowym, może to tylko generować frustrację w przyszłości i dodatkowe koszty remontowe. Pamiętacie książki Adama Słodowego? Tam były tysiące projektów dla majsterkowiczów, ale 99,9% czytelników i tak nie była w stanie wyjść poza misia z obrotowymi nóżkami.
> 
> Pomijając doświadczenia zawodowe mam za sobą budowę dwóch domów (w tym letniskowego), za czasów studenckich remont generalny mieszkania, teraz szykuję się do budowy trzeciego, tego docelowego. Nie wyobrażam sobie poświęcenia kilku lat życia z tych najsprawniejszych tylko po to, żeby harować po pracy na własnej budowie. Kto wychowa dzieci, zadba o współmałżonka, dokształci się zawodowo, wreszcie wypocznie? Czy to ma być stawianie własnej piramidy za życia? Rozumiem sytuację, gdy ktoś mieszka na wsi i nie za bardzo ma wybór, musi sobie po prostu chałupinę postawić. Ale w sytuacji ucieczki pod miasto po co porywać się z motyką na słońce, jeśli nas na to nie stać?
> 
> Dom musi być również wybudowany i utrzymany w określonej kulturze technicznej. Dzisiejsze oszczędności mogą się zemścić za dekadę, a duża część z nich będzie pozorna. Podziwiam te kilka przykładów, gdzie autorzy wybudowali domy właściwie własnoręcznie i za niewielkie pieniądze, ale nie oszukujmy się, to są obrzeża gospodarki rynkowej, chwalebne wyjątki, które z regułą i rzeczywistością mają niewiele wspólnego. Do tego amortyzacja takiego domu postępuje dużo szybciej niż przeciętnego


Postawiłem ten o to dom: http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-aps-77-LUA1088 i koszt tego domu z zamieszkaniem wyniósł mnie około 250 tyś zł. Powiem tak. Można oczywiście zdołować wszystkich pisząc tak jak tu zacytowałem. Tylko po co? Marzenia sa po to aby je realizować a nie po to by kopać kogoś po dupie. Czy można postawić dom 100-110m2 za 200 tyś? Pewnie można, skoro mi sie udało postawić ponad 145m2 za 250 tyś. I wcale nie poświęciłem na to połowy życia. Ale fakt, prawie trzy miesiace pracowałem na cztery etaty. Praca zawodowa, pomoc żonie przy nowo narodzonym dziecku, podróze na lini mieszkanie - nowy dom i praca na budowie. Od razu uprzedzę ludzi z marzeniami. Nie szukajcie oszczędności tam, gdzie ich nie znajdziecie. Jeśli nie macie pojęcia o czymś, nie ma co poświęcać czasu na to, aby się tego uczyć. Ja skoncetrowalem się na tym, co umiałem i co mogłem zrobić. Wylewki, posadzki, parkiety, ścianki gk, malowanie, gazura, terakota, ocieplenie budynku...To mogłem zrobić i zrobiłem. Może i bym zrobił z pomocą rodziny fundamenty. Ale współczynnik oszczędności do czasu był zbyt mały. 
A do kolegi malkontenta...Może czasem warto pomyśleć o tym, że kogoś to kręci i cieszy jak coś zrobi własnym kosztem? Pewnie, że najlepiej jakbym zlecił wszystko od A do Z firmie. Tylko wtedy za 250 tyś bym zamieszkać nie mógł. I zapewniam kolegę, że nie kupowałem materiałow na wyprzedażach, nie żerowałem na rodzinie, okna mają szyby a framugi drzwi. Szafki w kuchni są na zamówienie a nie z przeceny z IKEI. Spełniłem marzenie swoje i żony. A nasze dziecko bawiło się w ubiegłym roku we własnej piaskownicy na własnej działce. Nie odbierajmy marzeń.

----------


## Ana.

> To jest ten moment, w którym nie chcę podejmować polemiki żeby nie sprowadzić tematu do poziomu jaki można podziwiać kilka strom wcześniej.
> Jeżeli dyskutujemy czy da się tanio wybudować dom i podajemy swoje przykłady to na liczeniu poniesionych kosztów powinno się zakończyć dyskusję.
> Droga Elito forum, Sławku, nie prowokuj mnie do tłumaczenia się przed Tobą, bo nie mam najmniejszego zamiaru.


Na zaczepki nie zwracaj uwagi,każdy ma swoje koszty i nikomu nic do tego :yes:

----------


## _artur_

> _artur_  -  ciekawe czy od swojego avatarowego bitcoina rozliczysz się  z fiskusem,  powiedz mi jak Ty to sprawdziłeś, że ekipa  była legalnie zatrudniona? poprosiłeś o pokazanie umów o pracę oraz zaświadczeń o ubezpieczeniu z ZUS pracowników ? bardzo ciekawe


o mojego avatara sie nie martw  :wink: 
jak sprzedam btc to rozliczę.. na razie patrzę jak mi rośnie, a czasem jak spada  :wink: 
a co do umowu to nie ja sprawdzałem tylko KierBud.. nie powiązany z ekipą w żaden sposob, za to pilnujacy naprawdę duzych budów gdzie pracuje kilkudziesięciu/kilkuset pracowników i majacy na co dzień do czynienia z inspekcją pracy i wypadkami które wszędzie się zdarzają, dlatego też pisałem że kierownik zawsze sie wykręci a inwestor ma gorzej..

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wpis zawiera i trochę prawdy ale i wiele taniego populizmu...Delikatnie rzecz ujmując)
> 
> 
> 
> Postawiłem ten o to dom: http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-aps-77-LUA1088 i koszt tego domu z zamieszkaniem wyniósł mnie około 250 tyś zł. Powiem tak. Można oczywiście zdołować wszystkich pisząc tak jak tu zacytowałem. Tylko po co? Marzenia sa po to aby je realizować a nie po to by kopać kogoś po dupie. Czy można postawić dom 100-110m2 za 200 tyś? Pewnie można, skoro mi sie udało postawić ponad 145m2 za 250 tyś. I wcale nie poświęciłem na to połowy życia. Ale fakt, prawie trzy miesiace pracowałem na cztery etaty. Praca zawodowa, pomoc żonie przy nowo narodzonym dziecku, podróze na lini mieszkanie - nowy dom i praca na budowie. Od razu uprzedzę ludzi z marzeniami. Nie szukajcie oszczędności tam, gdzie ich nie znajdziecie. Jeśli nie macie pojęcia o czymś, nie ma co poświęcać czasu na to, aby się tego uczyć. Ja skoncetrowalem się na tym, co umiałem i co mogłem zrobić. Wylewki, posadzki, parkiety, ścianki gk, malowanie, gazura, terakota, ocieplenie budynku...To mogłem zrobić i zrobiłem. Może i bym zrobił z pomocą rodziny fundamenty. Ale współczynnik oszczędności do czasu był zbyt mały. 
> A do kolegi malkontenta...Może czasem warto pomyśleć o tym, że kogoś to kręci i cieszy jak coś zrobi własnym kosztem? Pewnie, że najlepiej jakbym zlecił wszystko od A do Z firmie. Tylko wtedy za 250 tyś bym zamieszkać nie mógł. I zapewniam kolegę, że nie kupowałem materiałow na wyprzedażach, nie żerowałem na rodzinie, okna mają szyby a framugi drzwi. Szafki w kuchni są na zamówienie a nie z przeceny z IKEI. Spełniłem marzenie swoje i żony. A nasze dziecko bawiło się w ubiegłym roku we własnej piaskownicy na własnej działce. Nie odbierajmy marzeń.


Jeden post jedna wypowiedź..........Powiadam Wam nie odbierajmy.Marzenia są po to by marzyć a nie męczyć.Widzisz tę różnicę???Ile chcesz piaskownic....5.10.....15..........20..........Pia  skiem oczu nie zamydlisz!!!Matko co ja gadam.......... :bye:

----------


## gentoonx

> Napisał Arielu
> 
> 
> Wpis zawiera i trochę prawdy ale i wiele taniego populizmu...Delikatnie rzecz ujmując)
> 
> 
> 
> Postawiłem ten o to dom: http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-aps-77-LUA1088 i koszt tego domu z zamieszkaniem wyniósł mnie około 250 tyś zł. Powiem tak. Można oczywiście zdołować wszystkich pisząc tak jak tu zacytowałem. Tylko po co? Marzenia sa po to aby je realizować a nie po to by kopać kogoś po dupie. Czy można postawić dom 100-110m2 za 200 tyś? Pewnie można, skoro mi sie udało postawić ponad 145m2 za 250 tyś. I wcale nie poświęciłem na to połowy życia. Ale fakt, prawie trzy miesiace pracowałem na cztery etaty. Praca zawodowa, pomoc żonie przy nowo narodzonym dziecku, podróze na lini mieszkanie - nowy dom i praca na budowie. Od razu uprzedzę ludzi z marzeniami. Nie szukajcie oszczędności tam, gdzie ich nie znajdziecie. Jeśli nie macie pojęcia o czymś, nie ma co poświęcać czasu na to, aby się tego uczyć. Ja skoncetrowalem się na tym, co umiałem i co mogłem zrobić. Wylewki, posadzki, parkiety, ścianki gk, malowanie, gazura, terakota, ocieplenie budynku...To mogłem zrobić i zrobiłem. Może i bym zrobił z pomocą rodziny fundamenty. Ale współczynnik oszczędności do czasu był zbyt mały. 
> A do kolegi malkontenta...Może czasem warto pomyśleć o tym, że kogoś to kręci i cieszy jak coś zrobi własnym kosztem? Pewnie, że najlepiej jakbym zlecił wszystko od A do Z firmie. Tylko wtedy za 250 tyś bym zamieszkać nie mógł. I zapewniam kolegę, że nie kupowałem materiałow na wyprzedażach, nie żerowałem na rodzinie, okna mają szyby a framugi drzwi. Szafki w kuchni są na zamówienie a nie z przeceny z IKEI. Spełniłem marzenie swoje i żony. A nasze dziecko bawiło się w ubiegłym roku we własnej piaskownicy na własnej działce. Nie odbierajmy marzeń.
> ...


przeca napisal, że wszystko sam temi rencami zrobił, tylko fundamentów nie umiał i za to zapłacił - o innych rzeczach nie pisze  :wink:

----------


## jutka74

Witajcie Kochani!
Od kilku dni brnę przez wątek domu za 200 tys i mam już taki mętlik w głowie, że muszę Was spytać o zdanie...
Tak wygląda mój przyszły dom według indywidualnego projektu (miał być nieduży, prosty w budowie, funkcjonalny i tani). Jak myślicie - uda się go zbudować (planujemy silikaty, na poddaszu ścianki działowe GK) dużym nakładem własnej pracy(cała wykończeniówka wewnątrz) za 250 tys. Wykończenie garażu wewnątrz oraz pomieszczenie nad garażem i ew. łazienkę u góry będziemy dłubać w dalszej kolejności.





pozdrawiam

----------


## jutka74

Acha - dodam jeszcze że działka już jest,ogrodzona(tymczasowo), ogrzewanie gazowe plus koza, meble w kuchni robimy sami tzn Pan Mąż zrobi(wymuruje z cegły a fronty zamówimy)

----------


## GYM

*Jutka*, jestem czytelnikiem tego forum już ponad 2 lata z racji mojego zawodu (mam firmę budowlaną).
Dobrze Ci radze, przejdź się po sąsiadach, którzy budowali domy, popytaj znajomych, zrób sobie kosztorys materiałów na budowę w jakimś składzie budowlanym, dodaj do tego koszt robocizny (każda ekipa Ci powie) i masz gotowe koszty szacunkowe. Dla bezpieczności dolicz 10%.
Nie pytaj na forum, bo zawsze znajdzie się jakiś głupek, który będzie Ci robił mętlik w głowie. On się będzie śmiał a Ty będziesz się zamartwiać. Poza tym niektórzy ludzie mają skłonność powiększać swoje a umniejszać czyjeś. Poczytaj dzienniki budów największych malkontentów w tym wątku to się pośmiejesz. Albo wcale ich nie mają, albo jakieś spaprane ze zdjęciami pijackiej gęby na imprezie z opadniętą grzywką. A najwięcej wpisów w wątku z przepisami....Ale w każdym wątku EXPERT.  Co to oznacza? A to, że dziewczyno nie słuchaj nikogo tylko buduj!

----------


## jutka74

GYM - dziękuję za raconalne podejście - to mnie wzmocniło :yes:

----------


## _artur_

tylko jedno bym w powyższym zmienił.. dodaj niestety nie 10 a 25%. jak wydasz mniej to się ucieszysz ale te właśnie koszty których nie policzysz dają w d... niesamowicie.. przykład - liczysz dach z grubsza... m2 dachówki powiedzmy 40zł, mnożysz razy 250m - wychodzi 10000, no spoko.. dostajesz kosztorys itp.. a tam 16500.. bo,gąsiory, wkręty, jakieś grzebienie, dachówki lewe i prawe i co tam, jeszcze.. potem okazuje się że blachę trzeba na szybko dokupić do bróbek, wkrętów brakło.. gwoździe, sznurki, folie, profile, płyty, belki... u mnie podliczylem i to naprawdę sporo kasy.. zwłaszcza że część rzeczy wiesz że trzeba widać ale myśłisz sobie że później.. np. rynny..ja liczyłem z kosztorysów takich że pójdzie około 220tysięcy, wydałem juz 230, kolejne 20 juz zabudżetowane (tynk i ocieplenie), i jeszcze w środku pójdzie ze 20-30.. da się ale faktycznie trzeba albo mieć rozpisane co do gwoździa no i nerwy ze stali żeby nie ulec pokusie "na tym nie warto oszczędzać" zwłaszcza w kolejnych etapach.. na całej wykończeniówce można oszczędzić..

----------


## Arielu

> Jak chcesz polemizować, wejdź proszę na wyższy poziom erystyczny. Te tanie chwyty to słabizna.
> Wracając do meritum. Nie wybudujesz pod klucz domu 145 m2 za 250 tys., do tego z meblami na wymiar. Choć stanąłbyś na uszach, nie jest to wykonalne choćby ze względu na sam koszt materiałów. Mamienie ludzi prowadzi do powstawania porzuconych budów, zaczętych przez marzycieli zachęconych postami takimi, jak Twój.
> Jeśli jednak masz jakąś super receptę, proszę podziel się nią z nami. Co, jak robiłeś. Jeśli sam pracowałeś na budowie, zapewne masz bogatą dokumentację fotograficzną, pamiętasz też zapewne, bo gdzie i za ile kupowałeś


Ale ja z Tobą nie polemizuje, jak mniemam znasz a jak nie znasz to wklepiesz sobie znaczenie słowa polemika do wikipiedii :smile:  Już przy erystyce raz ci się udało. Nie polemizuje, bo niby o czym? Wstałeś o 6.00 tylko po to aby wawalić z siebie nadmiar zółci. I żeby było jasne, mój post nikogo ani nie zachęca ani nie zniechęca. Co się zas tyczy tych porzuconych budów. To jak mniemam, miałeś takie przeżycia. Przykro mi, ale to znaczy, że ani ekonomista z ciebie ani fachowiec. To tak jeszcze apropos stawania na uszach... Tak mam parę zdjęć z budowy, nie robiłem jakiejś specjalnej dokumentacji bo nie było specjalnego powodu. Postawiłem za tyle i bardzo się z tego cieszę. Na przyszłość bardzo bym prosił aby nie przekręcać moich słów i nie wciskać czegoś czego nie napisałem. Nie jest prawdą, że wszystkie meble robiłem na wymiar. Ale prawdą jest, że wszystkie meble w kuchni są wykonane na wymiar. Łączny koszt razem z blatami i "wyspą" to około 9 tyś zł. I to tyle.

----------


## Arielu

> przeca napisal, że wszystko sam temi rencami zrobił, tylko fundamentów nie umiał i za to zapłacił - o innych rzeczach nie pisze


To po tej przeprowadzce na wieś, tak ci się porobiło? :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Witaj Jutka74!
Może trochę moje zdanie będzie na wyrost, ale miałbym obawy czy w tych pieniądzach zakończycie budowę, do ww stanu.
SSO, czy SSZ- dość łatwo policzyć ile wyniesie materiał i robocizna. Dalej może być ciężko, mimo własnej pracy.
Policz na początek koszt wszystkich materiałów na parter aż do wykończenia, zobaczysz ile to może kosztować.
_Artur_ dobrze radzi.

----------


## Sursum

*Jutka*
jak widać dużo planujesz robić ekipami. W takim wypadku lokalizacja budowy ma kluczowe znaczenie, różnica w kosztach między np Warszawą a Podkarpaciem jest bardzo duża. 
Przykładowo różnica w kosztach prac ziemnych (ale tych końcowych, czyli tarasy, nawożenie humusu, tłucznia pod drogę itp) między tymi, które prowadziłem w moim domu (duże miasto), a tymi prowadzonymi w domku "wiejskim" (głęboka prowincja), była trzykrotna. Na prowincji za usługi geologa (cztery odwierty, sondowanie dynamiczne i kilkukrotne badanie poziomu wód gruntowych przez dwa sezony) zapłaciłem mniej niż za geologa w mieście (dwa odwierty). Tak samo było z geodetą. Już nie mówię o wykończeniówce, bo różnica między np kafelkarzami lub instalatorami to kosmos. Z drugiej strony w mieście łatwiej o speca, jakość budowlańców na prowincji jest często gorsza, bo nie ma po prostu z czego wybierać. Ekipy mają też często lepszy sprzęt.

Nie zmienia to faktu, że planujesz duży dom jak na ten wątek. 250 tys. to kwota raczej nie do osiągnięcia. To raczej dom pod wątek "mam kosztorys na 400 tysięcy, jak zejść do 300". Chcesz też go szybko postawić, a pośpiech jest niestety wrogiem budowania oszczędnego. Nie masz czasu, żeby optymalizować technologie, musisz nieraz przepłacić za materiały lub ekipy, bo potrzebujesz tego "na już". A budowlańcy niestety potrafią to wykorzystać. To taka specyficzna branża. Jak przyjdzie sezon, większość złapie dwa razy więcej zleceń, niż jest w stanie obsłużyć i zaczną się harmonogramowe cyrki. Partaczy, leni i oszustów pomijam, mam nadzieję, że na nich nie trafisz, ale często obsuwa jednej ekipy burzy cały harmonogram.

*GYM*
nie każdy chce się chwalić swoim domem i prowadzić dziennik budowy. Po co miałbym wystawiać swój na widok publiczny, jeśli nie mam potrzeby się przechwalać?

*Gentoonx*
i ten cały dom postawił w 3 miesiące własnymi rękoma? Przecież to się kupy nie trzyma.

*Arielu*
Mam za sobą dwie ukończone budowy, trzecią w perspektywie. Jeśli rzeczywiście zbudowałeś dom o tych parametrach i zmieściłeś się w deklarowanym budżecie, przedstaw bardziej szczegółowe wyliczenia. Pozwoli to młodym adeptom na złapanie punktu odniesienia, jakże cennego. Jeśli nie, przestań obrzucać mnie błotem, Twoje zaczepki to dziecinada, do tego pisana słabą, niegramatyczną i pokraczną stylistycznie polszczyzną.

----------


## Xerses

> Wielu małych, rodzimych producentów niestety wypadnie z rynku. Niestety mają dzisiaj za mało pieniędzy, żeby lobbować przeciwko takim pomysłom na przepisy. Za kilka lat może okazać się, że nawet cegłę będziemy kupować "u Niemca".


Oj chyba kolego słabo znasz rynek budowlany jesli jeszcze nie zauwazyłeś że prawie cała budowlanka jest "u Niemca"  :smile:

----------


## _artur_

w sumie z położeniem budowy to racja..
jeszcze można zrobić tak że zapytać ekipy z polecenia ile wezmą za całość do SSZ, u mnie wyszło tak że ekipa miała swoją koparkę, umowiłem się na konkretną kwotę za całość - od wbicia pierwszej łopaty po czubek dachu.. umówiłem się na 50 tys. - zapłaciłem 600zł więcej.. ale właśnie za wstawienie dwóch stalowych belek itp. reszta dokładnie zgodnie z projektem.. najpierw kandydaci dostali projekt, każdy się zapoznał, pogadaliśmy, od razu było jasne że zapłacę co do grosza tyle ile powiedzą i nie będzie potem jęków że czegoś wiecej poszło czy dlużej zeszło.. jak coś wymyślali to wiedzieli że to w ramach.. jedynie co było dodatkowo to belki stalowe i za co zapłaciłem dodatkowo bo to była zmiana w projekcie i ciężki (dosłownie) temat..
oszczędności? policzyłem po cenach ekip plus czas koparki itp. - jakieś 6-10 tysiecy do przodu..

----------


## Xerses

> *Jutka*, jestem czytelnikiem tego forum już ponad 2 lata z racji mojego zawodu (mam firmę budowlaną).
> Dobrze Ci radze, przejdź się po sąsiadach, którzy budowali domy, popytaj znajomych, zrób sobie kosztorys materiałów na budowę w jakimś składzie budowlanym, dodaj do tego koszt robocizny (każda ekipa Ci powie) i masz gotowe koszty szacunkowe. Dla bezpieczności dolicz 10%.
> Nie pytaj na forum, bo zawsze znajdzie się jakiś głupek, który będzie Ci robił mętlik w głowie. On się będzie śmiał a Ty będziesz się zamartwiać. Poza tym niektórzy ludzie mają skłonność powiększać swoje a umniejszać czyjeś. Poczytaj dzienniki budów największych malkontentów w tym wątku to się pośmiejesz. Albo wcale ich nie mają, albo jakieś spaprane ze zdjęciami pijackiej gęby na imprezie z opadniętą grzywką. A najwięcej wpisów w wątku z przepisami....Ale w każdym wątku EXPERT.  Co to oznacza? A to, że dziewczyno nie słuchaj nikogo tylko buduj!


Jak zacząłem czytać Twój wpis - pomyślałem dobrze zaczyna mówic, gdy dotarłem do końca entuzjazm mi opadł... Dlaczego? Bo ostatnim zdaniem napisałeś największa głupotę świata. Po to tu weszła aby poradzić się. Widać że nie ma pojęcia jak do tematu podejść - a Ty jej piszesz BUDUJ SIE ! No i co , zacznie, a potem będą zgryzoty, bo jesli masz faktycznie "firmę budowlaną" powinieneś wiedzieć że wykonanie kosztorysu i dokładnie zaplanowanie tej inwestycji, pozwoli jej uniknąc wielu błędów - a kto powiedział że przytoczony przez Ciebie sąsiad - to nie "EXPERT" ? Oczywiście że wielu jest tutaj DORADCÓW co to przy okazji SPRZEDADZĄ to i owo , ale chyba nie wszyscy bo w takim razie co tutaj robisz?  :smile:  Jest taki dodatek do programu Norma, nazywa się buduj z głową - i  tego życzę koleżance  :smile:

----------


## GYM

> Jak zacząłem czytać Twój wpis - pomyślałem dobrze zaczyna mówic, gdy dotarłem do końca entuzjazm mi opadł... Dlaczego? Bo ostatnim zdaniem napisałeś największa głupotę świata. Po to tu weszła aby poradzić się. Widać że nie ma pojęcia jak do tematu podejść - a Ty jej piszesz BUDUJ SIE ! No i co , zacznie, a potem będą zgryzoty, bo jesli masz faktycznie "firmę budowlaną" powinieneś wiedzieć że wykonanie kosztorysu i dokładnie zaplanowanie tej inwestycji, pozwoli jej uniknąc wielu błędów - a kto powiedział że przytoczony przez Ciebie sąsiad - to nie "EXPERT" ? Oczywiście że wielu jest tutaj DORADCÓW co to przy okazji SPRZEDADZĄ to i owo , ale chyba nie wszyscy bo w takim razie co tutaj robisz?  Jest taki dodatek do programu Norma, nazywa się buduj z głową - i  tego życzę koleżance


Zastanów się gościu co piszesz. Ja powiedziałem żeby się budowała - to według Ciebie jest głupota. A mądre jest -nie buduj? Co to jakiś monopol na budowy tutaj macie? Przecież dziewczyna napisała że ma działkę, że wykończeniówkę zrobi jej chłop, że piętro może kończyć później, do tego ma 250k, to co nie wystarczy? Nawet jakby jej brakło 20-30 tys, to jak się to ma do rezygnacji z budowy?
Po prostu nie rozumię dlaczego tak zniechęcacie ludzi! Jaki macie w tym interes????!!!!! Mieszkanie w bloku lepsze? To byście chcieli zafundować młodej rodzinie?
A co do sąsiadów - tak właśnie doradzam, dlatego że sąsiedzi mają to czego tutaj żaden z Was nie ma - wiarygodność. Nie wciśnie nam kitu że 500 k wydał na dom, bo ten dom widać, można do niego podejść, wejść, dotknąć, zobaczyć. Poza tym doradzi która ekipa dobra, która zła. Przecież jak się buduje w Krakowie to nie bierze się ekip z Gdańska, tylko te z polecenia, które się zna.
A koleżance radzę, żeby polegała na własnym rozsądku, znalazła dobrą ekipę i dobrego kierownika budowy a nie słuchała doradców na forum, bo to po pierwsze żaden autorytet a poza tym nikt nie weźmie odpowiedzialności za to co jak powiedziałeś "SPRZEDAJE".


*Sursum* czytaj dokładnie, nie napisałem że każdy.....,tylko niektórzy.... A zdanie swoje podtrzymuję, że jeżeli ktoś nie może lub nie chce pokazać swojego pałacu za pół melona, to po co się tym przechwala w opisach? Czy Ty np. jeżeli nie masz potrzeby się przechwalać, to skąd u Ciebie potrzeba żeby krytykować takich co piszą że zbudowali w okolicach 200k?

----------


## Xerses

> Zastanów się gościu co piszesz. Ja powiedziałem żeby się budowała - to według Ciebie jest głupota. A mądre jest -nie buduj? Co to jakiś monopol na budowy tutaj macie? Przecież dziewczyna napisała że ma działkę, że wykończeniówkę zrobi jej chłop, że piętro może kończyć później, do tego ma 250k, to co nie wystarczy? Nawet jakby jej brakło 20-30 tys, to jak się to ma do rezygnacji z budowy?
> Po prostu nie rozumię dlaczego tak zniechęcacie ludzi! Jaki macie w tym interes????!!!!! Mieszkanie w bloku lepsze? To byście chcieli zafundować młodej rodzinie?
> A co do sąsiadów - tak właśnie doradzam, dlatego że sąsiedzi mają to czego tutaj żaden z Was nie ma - wiarygodność. Nie wciśnie nam kitu że 500 k wydał na dom, bo ten dom widać, można do niego podejść, wejść, dotknąć, zobaczyć. Poza tym doradzi która ekipa dobra, która zła. Przecież jak się buduje w Krakowie to nie bierze się ekip z Gdańska, tylko te z polecenia, które się zna.
> A koleżance radzę, żeby polegała na własnym rozsądku, znalazła dobrą ekipę i dobrego kierownika budowy a nie słuchała doradców na forum, bo to po pierwsze żaden autorytet a poza tym nikt nie weźmie odpowiedzialności za to co jak powiedziałeś "SPRZEDAJE".
> 
> 
> [


Ja wiem że w obecnych czasach czytanie ze zrozumieniem to wcale już nie jest standard , jednakże jak juz się tutaj fatygujesz - to chociaż postaraj się troche . W którym zdaniu napisałem aby się nie budowała? Jesli do tej pory do tego nie doszedłeś - wyjaśnię CI. Napisałem aby nie wpadała w huraoptymizm i nie zaczynała bezmyślnie czegość o czym nie ma pojęcia. Stwierdzenie "buduj sie i nie słuchaj nikogo tutaj" w niczym jej nie pomaga. Po to jest to forum i ten watek aby móc z niego coś wyciągnąć dla siebie i ewentualnie dopytać. Po to tutaj się udzielamy aby kogoś móc naprowadzic na jakieś rozwiązanie. Gdzie napisałem że ten zasób gotówki jej nie wystarczy? lub że jej wystarczy?  W którym miejscu ja zniechęcałem? kolejny krzykacz ile to już tu takich było.............

BTW
Tak się składa że wiele osób tu sie wypowiadających ma pewnie więcej do powiedzenia na temat budowania niż nie jeden  "właściciel firmy budowlanej" więc zachowaj swoje cenne uwagi dla siebie.

----------


## Xerses

> *Sursum* czytaj dokładnie, nie napisałem że każdy.....,tylko niektórzy.... A zdanie swoje podtrzymuję, że jeżeli ktoś nie może lub nie chce pokazać swojego pałacu za pół melona, to po co się tym przechwala w opisach? Czy Ty np. jeżeli nie masz potrzeby się przechwalać, to skąd u Ciebie potrzeba żeby krytykować takich co piszą że zbudowali w okolicach 200k?


A wtrące sie chociaż to nie do mnie....... bo tak jak pisanie że się wybudowało dom za 500 k jak i pisanie że sie wybudowało dom za 200 k ma się tyle do siebie że znasz tylko cyferki i w wielu przypadkach nic więcej (jaki dom jak zrobiony z czego , w jakim standardzie itd). Akurat bliżej mi również do powiedzenia że 200 k jest kwotą nie dla każdego osiagalną i ja np takiej nie osiagnąłem z wielu wielu względów - a i nie było to też poza tym moim celem. Po to się czasami o tym pisze aby wchodzący tu człowiek nie zobaczył posta - "da się za 200 k " i ruszył z budową bo mu inny napisał żeby się zaczął budować i nikogo nie słuchał bo sąsiad dał radę. A potem zgrzytanie zebów i czarna dupa.........

Swoją drogą kiedyś miałem sąsiada który to zawsze tanio kupował a drogo sprzedawał i pomimo że go znałem z 15 lat nigdy sie prawdy od niego nie dowiedziałeś.

----------


## מרכבה

Ktoś widzę nadal w narni żyję, o godnych domach.
http://www.fotosik.pl/u/buzol/album/490449/2?show=3 no i panie z Ukrainy z doktoratem z dziedzinie robótek ręcznych i retoryki ustnej.
do tego z dwa Abramsy i jeden Apacz co bym mógł postrzelać.
W posiadłości jeszcze lodowisko i stok narciarski cało roczny . To jest w miarę godne mieszkanie.
Pas startowy dla airbusa 380 ... takie skromne.
Klamki do drzwi muszą być więcej warte niż ten dom z kartonu za 200 tyś.
Jak dom nie jest wart te 300 mln zielonych to nie jest godny dom.

----------


## GYM

Widzisz Xerses, macie w tym wątku jakaś chorobliwą potrzebę krytykowania każdego kto ma odmienne zdanie. Nikt nie ma prawa powiedzieć nic z czym się nie zgodzi powtarzająca kilkuosobowa grupa.
Ja przejrzałem to (i nie tylko) forum kilkakrotnie i powiem Ci, że jest tu kilkanaście dzienników budowy pisanych przez inwestorów, za których łeb bym sobie dał uciąć i obie ręce ze ONI budowali te domy, lub w tych budowach uczestniczyli. Są zdjęcia, koszty cząstkowe, wydatki nieprzewidziane itp. Wszystko po kolei. Poczytaj bo warto. 
A ten wątek jest jakiś dziwny. Ktoś coś się pyta to od razu jest straszony kosmicznymi kosztami, problemami, porzuconymi budowami itp.
Jak piszesz o kimś kto chce zaczynać budowę że trzeba go naprowadzić na jakieś rozwiązanie, to pytam się Ciebie - a kto mu zapłaci jak to rozwiązanie okaże się złe dla tej osoby? Ty? Nie wydaje mi się....
Nazywasz mnie krzykaczem? Na jakiej podstawie? Czy wyzwałem kogoś? Użyłem niecenzuralnych słów? Co Cię tak zirytowało że wypowiadasz się nawet nie w swoim imieniu? Dlaczego mam zachować swoje uwagi dla siebie? Jakoś nie widzę żebyś Ty się powstrzymywał...

----------


## kama33

Zgadzam z Gym - atmosferę na tym czy innym wątku podsyca kilka osób, którzy - delikatnie mówiąc- nie lubią jak ktoś ma inne zdanie. A odpowiedź na to czy da się wybudować dom w zakładanej kwocie czy nie jest prosta - trzeba zrobić dokładny kosztorys samemu, biorąc pod uwagę koszty materiałów i robocizny ze swojego regionu! Oczywistym jest, że zawsze jakieś nieprzewidziane wydatki się pojawią. Na tym forum jest ogrom informacji od ludzi budujacych i można się dowiedzieć dokładnie, co na którym etapie będzie potrzebne. Da się to zrobić, bo mnie - całkowitemu laikowi - udało się zaplanować budowę i jej koszt właśnie korzystając z informacji z tego forum. Gdybym planując budowę wrzuciła projekt domu tutaj na forum i napisałabym, że wszystko robic będa ekipy, zostałabym zbesztana, wyśmiana i nie wiadomo co jeszcze. A ja swój dom wybudowałam, zmieściłam się w założonej kwocie, ale chwalić się domem na forum nie zamierzam i dziennika też nie prowadziłam - co w opiniii niektórych już mnie dyskfalifikuje  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Widzisz Xerses, macie w tym wątku jakaś chorobliwą potrzebę krytykowania każdego kto ma odmienne zdanie. Nikt nie ma prawa powiedzieć nic z czym się nie zgodzi powtarzająca kilkuosobowa grupa.
> Ja przejrzałem to (i nie tylko) forum kilkakrotnie i powiem Ci, że jest tu kilkanaście dzienników budowy pisanych przez inwestorów, za których łeb bym sobie dał uciąć i obie ręce ze ONI budowali te domy, lub w tych budowach uczestniczyli. Są zdjęcia, koszty cząstkowe, wydatki nieprzewidziane itp. Wszystko po kolei. Poczytaj bo warto. 
> A ten wątek jest jakiś dziwny. Ktoś coś się pyta to od razu jest straszony kosmicznymi kosztami, problemami, porzuconymi budowami itp.
> Jak piszesz o kimś kto chce zaczynać budowę że trzeba go naprowadzić na jakieś rozwiązanie, to pytam się Ciebie - a kto mu zapłaci jak to rozwiązanie okaże się złe dla tej osoby? Ty? Nie wydaje mi się....
> Nazywasz mnie krzykaczem? Na jakiej podstawie? Czy wyzwałem kogoś? Użyłem niecenzuralnych słów? Co Cię tak zirytowało że wypowiadasz się nawet nie w swoim imieniu? Dlaczego mam zachować swoje uwagi dla siebie? Jakoś nie widzę żebyś Ty się powstrzymywał...


Jak taki mocny jesteś w budowaniu domu za 200 tyś to se płatny profil wykup u Redakcji i nie wciskaj kitu jaki to jesteś sprawiedliwy.Jak czytam te cuda to minie krew zalewa ,że wujek Józek z Babcią Fela i stryjkiem Stachem pomogą wybudować chałupę.Wiesz co to są marzenia???????????????Wiesz????????????? :no:  :no:  :no:

----------


## Sursum

> *Sursum* czytaj dokładnie, nie napisałem że każdy.....,tylko niektórzy.... A zdanie swoje podtrzymuję, że jeżeli ktoś nie może lub nie chce pokazać swojego pałacu za pół melona, to po co się tym przechwala w opisach? Czy Ty np. jeżeli nie masz potrzeby się przechwalać, to skąd u Ciebie potrzeba żeby krytykować takich co piszą że zbudowali w okolicach 200k?


Wręcz przeciwnie, ja tych, którzy zbudowali za 200k (a że tacy są, wiem, widziałem tu na forum kilka dzienników budowy, które na 99% są wiarygodne i dotyczą budowy domu w tych granicach cenowych), podziwiam. Naprawdę podziwiam, bo to wielka sztuka. Posłużę się cytatem z własnej wypowiedzi: "Podziwiam te kilka przykładów, gdzie autorzy wybudowali domy właściwie własnoręcznie i za niewielkie pieniądze, ale nie oszukujmy się, to są obrzeża gospodarki rynkowej, chwalebne wyjątki, które z regułą i rzeczywistością mają niewiele wspólnego."

I własnie o to chodzi. Nie każdy to Mc Gyver i Adam Słodowy w jednym. Wchodzą tu często ludzie, którzy nie mają wielkich pieniędzy, pracują na kilku etatach lub na obczyźnie, dla których wydatek rzędu 200.000 złotych oznacza życiową decyzję, od której nie ma odwrotu. Zazwyczaj nie stać ich na kosztorysantów, fachową (i płatną) pomoc, forum jest dla nich wyrocznią. Źle bym się czuł, gdyby choć jedna osoba pochopnie za moim podszeptem rozpoczęła budowę, która by ją następnie przygniotła. Chcesz budować za 200.000 złotych? Ok, ale wiedz, że jeden błąd może wywrócić budżet do góry nogami, że będziesz musiał ciąć koszty (także kosztem jakości), że budowa będzie spoczywać tylko na Twoich barkach. Taki jest sens moich wypowiedzi

A za pół miliona nie wybuduje się pałacu. To koszt postawienia średniej wielkości domu ekipami pod klucz z dobrym, indywidualnym projektem (także wykonawczym) i zewnętrznym nadzorem.

----------


## GYM

> Jak taki mocny jesteś w budowaniu domu za 200 tyś to se płatny profil wykup u Redakcji i nie wciskaj kitu jaki to jesteś sprawiedliwy.Jak czytam te cuda to minie krew zalewa ,że wujek Józek z Babcią Fela i stryjkiem Stachem pomogą wybudować chałupę.Wiesz co to są marzenia???????????????Wiesz?????????????


* Nikspecjalny*, czepiasz się dla zasady? Nie pisałem ani razy że wybuduję za 200 tys. Była mowa o 250 z niepełnym wykończeniem i własną robocizną. Jak nie masz nic specjalnego do powiedzenia to nie komentuj. I skończ z tymi marzeniami bo monotoniczny się robisz.

*Sursum* z tym ostatnim wpisem się z Tobą zgadzam. Oczywiście że ważny jest zdrowy rozsądek i o tym należy mówić ale nie można traktować ludzi jakby byli jakimiś tumanami i trzeba im dać sztachetą po łbie żeby się ocknęli. Możecie podważać zwyczajem tego wątku moje kompetencje, ale jako stary już budowlaniec, gwarantuję Wam że im ktoś ma mniej do wydania tym te wydatki rozsądniejsze. Ludzie oglądają każdą złotówkę z dwóch stron zanim ją wydadzą. Rozważają do czego nająć ludzi a co zrobią sami.
Zgadzam się że wątek jest i dla tych co twierdzą że da się wybudować za 200 tys i dla tych co twierdzą odwrotnie ale to nie znaczy że należy forsować swoje zdanie i krytykować tak jak to miało miejsce w tym wątku. 
Jeśli o mnie chodzi to właściwie tylko to mi się nie podoba.

----------


## luntrusk

Całkowicie zgadzam się tym, że należy nikogo słuchać na forum. Ja jestem daleka od zadawania pytań w takich miejscach. Sama na forum zadałam tylko jedno pytanie w dziale samorobów (bo to jedyny "wątek" w którym jest szansa przeczytać rzeczową odpowiedź - bo samoroby musiały siłą rzeczy zbadać temat budowy domu dogłębniej niż przeciętny inwestor). Zadałam pytanie tylko w jednym celu - nie po to by ktoś mi dał "gotową odpowiedź", tylko dlatego, że z fachowych wypowiedzi budowlańców na innych stronach nie potrafiłam odcedzić "zboża od plew".

----------


## artix1

> Całkowicie zgadzam się tym, że należy nikogo słuchać na forum. Ja jestem daleka od zadawania pytań w takich miejscach. Sama na forum zadałam tylko jedno pytanie w dziale samorobów (bo to jedyny "wątek" w którym jest szansa przeczytać rzeczową odpowiedź - bo samoroby musiały siłą rzeczy zbadać temat budowy domu dogłębniej niż przeciętny inwestor). Zadałam pytanie tylko w jednym celu - nie po to by ktoś mi dał "gotową odpowiedź", tylko dlatego, że z fachowych wypowiedzi budowlańców na innych stronach nie potrafiłam odcedzić "zboża od plew".


 Jeżeli zadałaś tylko jedno pytanie w dziale samorobów, to mam nadzieję , że odpowiedź całkowicie zaspokoiła Twoją szeroką budowlaną niewiedzę. Inwestorów z tamtego wątku znajdziesz także tutaj. Zboża od plew nikt za Ciebie nie odcedzi, naucz się wyciągać wnioski i wiedzę jaka jest zawarta w setkach treściwych postów. Nie licz, że każdy wpis będzie w 100% nawiązywał do tematu, bo jest to niemożliwe. Niemniej jednak przeglądając całą stertę wpisów, można wyciągnąć jakąś średnią i liznąć trochę tematu budowy taniego domu. Budżet 200tys. na samym początku wydaje się być imponujący i wystarczający, przecież to kupa siana. W miarę postępu prac sakiewka zaczyna świecić pustkami i zaczyna się stresik. Zakładałem, że zmieszcze się w 200tys, bo Za SSO zapłaciłem tylko 90 tys. czyli zostaje jeszcze 110tys, luzik  :yes: . Już sobie pomieszkujemy w domu, koszt jak do tej pory 220tys z małym kawałkiem (muszę podliczyć znowu wszystkie faktury), kolejne 30tys jeszcze domek spokojnie wchłonie (PC i reku). Koszt 1m2 około 1860zł, od SSO wszystko zrobiliśmy sami. Budowa uczy pokory. Lepiej i bezpieczniej założyć sobie wyższe koszty, żeby nie było rozczarowania i pretensji do całego świata i forum, że kasy brak , a dom jeszcze nie nadaje się do zamieszkania. Nie chcesz słuchać nikogo na forum to nie słuchaj, Ty już prawie wszystko wiesz o budowaniu, bo znajoma, znajomi i sąsiedzi już są po i mają tak i tak (wcześniejsze posty). Wszyscy niewiele zapłacili za budowę, prawie nic za ogrzewanie i ogólnie sielanka. Podobne pitolenie "wiarygodnych" znajomych kierowców o spalaniu na setkę. Wszyscy poniżej 5/100km, nawet Starem i łoleju tyż nie bierze :smile: . Kubeł zimnej wody na rozentuzjazmowaną głowę przyszłego inwestora jeszcze nikomu nie zaszkodził i nie zaszkodzi. Bądźmy umiarkowanymi optymistami, nic na "Huraa!" bo będzie płacz. Pozdrawiam

----------


## niktspecjalny

> * Nikspecjalny*, czepiasz się dla zasady? Nie pisałem ani razy że wybuduję za 200 tys. Była mowa o 250 z niepełnym wykończeniem i własną robocizną. Jak nie masz nic specjalnego do powiedzenia to nie komentuj. I skończ z tymi marzeniami bo monotoniczny się robisz.
> 
> *Sursum* z tym ostatnim wpisem się z Tobą zgadzam. Oczywiście że ważny jest zdrowy rozsądek i o tym należy mówić ale nie można traktować ludzi jakby byli jakimiś tumanami i trzeba im dać sztachetą po łbie żeby się ocknęli. Możecie podważać zwyczajem tego wątku moje kompetencje, ale jako stary już budowlaniec, gwarantuję Wam że im ktoś ma mniej do wydania tym te wydatki rozsądniejsze. Ludzie oglądają każdą złotówkę z dwóch stron zanim ją wydadzą. Rozważają do czego nająć ludzi a co zrobią sami.
> Zgadzam się że wątek jest i dla tych co twierdzą że da się wybudować za 200 tys i dla tych co twierdzą odwrotnie ale to nie znaczy że należy forsować swoje zdanie i krytykować tak jak to miało miejsce w tym wątku. 
> Jeśli o mnie chodzi to właściwie tylko to mi się nie podoba.


Krótkich Bolków trzeba traktować stanowczo............Za krociuni jezdes by mi uwagi prawić.Im więcej na forum tym więcej doświadczenia. Poniał???Doświadczenie Mój drogi????Reklama mój drogi i się wypuszczaj w rewiry budowlane..........Bo na razie kicha .króciótko.........Oprócz tego 



> .....Jak nie masz nic specjalnego do powiedzenia to nie komentuj.........


 a co Ty masz do powiedzenia w 4 wejściach.????pogięło Cię. :jaw drop:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Powtórzę to raz .nasty............domu za 200 tysiaków nie da się wybudować DOMU!!!!!!!!!Padają tu 250 tyś .............ale nie w tym wątku ,którego sobie upodobałem.NI DA SIĘ. :yes:

----------


## GYM

> Krótkich Bolków trzeba traktować stanowczo............Za krociuni jezdes by mi uwagi prawić.*Im więcej na forum tym więcej doświadczenia. Poniał*???Doświadczenie Mój drogi????Reklama mój drogi i się wypuszczaj w rewiry budowlane..........Bo na razie kicha .króciótko.........Oprócz tego 
>  a co Ty masz do powiedzenia w 4 wejściach.????pogięło Cię.


No wreszcie szczera wypowiedź. To co powyżej właściwie wystarczy żeby wyrobić sobie zdanie o tym jakie kryteria są na tym forum.
Liczą się: ilość wpisów i wejścia. Pamiętajcie nowicjusze, nie ważne co kto zrobił, co wybudował, ważne ile ma wpisów. Wtedy jest GOŚĆ.
Żenada.

----------


## kama33

> No wreszcie szczera wypowiedź. To co powyżej właściwie wystarczy żeby wyrobić sobie zdanie o tym jakie kryteria są na tym forum.
> Liczą się: ilość wpisów i wejścia. Pamiętajcie nowicjusze, nie ważne co kto zrobił, co wybudował, ważne ile ma wpisów. Wtedy jest GOŚĆ.
> Żenada.


GOŚĆ? Chyba raczej nikt specjalny...  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Słuchaj 1 post i krytyka to według Ciebie na FM to standard???Gdzie doświadczenie..praktyka,......wtedy jesteś Gość???Żenada to Ty ...............bez reklamy branżysto. :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> GOŚĆ? Chyba raczej nikt specjalny...


A Ty oprócz obrażenia coś innego do powiedzenia w budowaniu domu za 200 tyś zl.???Wyleź z nory i powiedz...słucham czym zaskoczysz mnie bez posługiwania się ta prostotą jaką jest doświadczanie z nicków.Równie dobrze mogę napisać karma 33 ze sklepu......... :sick:

----------


## GYM

OK, niech będzie je jesteś najmądrzejszy. Teraz pasi? 
No. To może skocz pokroić pomidorka, albo pasztecik upiecz. Znasz się przecież na tym  :stir the pot: 
Jak na wszystkim innym podobno...

----------


## artix1

> No wreszcie szczera wypowiedź. To co powyżej właściwie wystarczy żeby wyrobić sobie zdanie o tym jakie kryteria są na tym forum.Liczą się: ilość wpisów i wejścia. Pamiętajcie nowicjusze, nie ważne co kto zrobił, co wybudował, ważne ile ma wpisów. Wtedy jest GOŚĆ.Żenada.


 Nie mierz tego forum miarką tego "Olimpa", kosmiczną polemikę z Niktem już przerabialiśmy i nic, poza kilkoma stronami złośliwości z tego nie wyniknęło.  Nie ilość postów jest ważna tylko jakość i treść  :no: . Tylko spokój może nas tutaj uratować ludziska !  :big grin:

----------


## kama33

Obrażania?- ojojoj... Szanowny Pan poczuł się urażony?  Czym? Powtórzę jeszcze raz - można mieć tysiące wpisów na forum i być nikim specjalnym - ot, zbieżność przypadkowa  :smile:  W wątku o domach za 200 tys mam do powiedzenia to, co już napisałam: trzeba samemu zrobić kosztorys, a nie pytać czy da się radę wybudować. Kilka osób na tym forum uparcie, kilka razy nawet na stronie powtarza, że się nie da nie mając w zasadzie zadnego wytłumaczenia poza słowami: nie i koniec. Poza tym tytuł brzmi "dom do OK. 200tys". OKOŁO 200 tys to również 240 tys w zaokrągleniu do setek tysięcy  :smile:  A to już robi sporą różnicę.

----------


## Kwitko

Wątek zrobił się totalnie do d..py!!!!!! :bash:  :bash:  :bash:  :bash:

----------


## _artur_

dokładnie, a wszystkim piszącym w kółko o d...  maryni polecam przeczytać dzienniki koleżanki Kwitko.. bardzo pouczająca lektura z dwóch względów.. odpowiada na pytania:
czy się da wybudować za małe pieniądze (tytułowe)..
jakim kosztem (ile własnej pracy)
jaki dom

jest jedną z niewielu osób uprawnionych do wypowiadania się w tym wątku bo się uwiarygodniła swoimi wpisami i DB.. nie pisze jak na onecie "jestem ekspertem i się znam na brzozach i samolotach, proszę o pytania.."
czy "jestem budowlańcem" lub "wybudowałem dom, nie pokażę go wam, ale się znam"..

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie mierz tego forum miarką tego "Olimpa", kosmiczną polemikę z Niktem już przerabialiśmy i nic, poza kilkoma stronami złośliwości z tego nie wyniknęło.  Nie ilość postów jest ważna tylko jakość i treść . Tylko spokój może nas tutaj uratować ludziska !


Obraziłeś znakiem tego Wiesz co robisz z polemiką. Przerobiłeś już cały watek i bez złośliwości powiadam Ci ,że domu na miarę rodziny trzy-cztero osobową wybudować się nie da.Ilość postów zobowiązuje a Ty o tym zapominasz.....ale EOT...skoro tak mnie widzisz. :mad:

----------


## kama33

Problemem jest to, że niektórzy domu takiego jak wybudowała Kwitko , nie wiadomo czemu, za dom nie uznają. A ja chylę czoła przed takimi jak Kwitko ludźmi. Mimo iz mój dom jest drozszy to wiem, ze dom w kwocie ok 200 tys jest jak najbardziej mozliwy do zbudowania. I to Dom przez duże D...

----------


## luntrusk

Atrix1 - dobrze, że jesteś zadowolony z budowy swojego domu. Choć nie uważam Twojej budowy za wzór bo dla mnie dobra inwestycja to przede wszystkim dobra działka, projekt dostosowany do potrzeb inwestorów i rozsądne koszta. 
Jesteś z tych, którzy wybudowali jeden dom w życiu i na siłę próbują wmawiać ludziom, że ich sposób na budowanie jest zły. A ich niewiedza ogromna bo jeszcze dom nie wybudowany... Żenujące...

Konktrprzykład dla Twojej wypowiedzi: buduję dom dwu-lokalowy, który wygląda jak bliźniak. Nie znam się kompletnie na budowie ale mam pieniądze by zapłacić dobrym fachowcom - wcale nie jednej firmie. Biorąc bardzo dobrych fachowców z polecenia wybuduję solidniejszy dom od Twojego - bo Ty wybudowałeś jeden dom a fachowiec dziesiątki... Po wybudowaniu domu sprzedaję jedną połówkę "bliźniaka" i nie dość, że mam solidniejszy dom to jeszcze o nic się nie martwiłam w trakcie budowy, nic sama nie robiłam i przede wszystkim mam dom spokojnie za 200 tyś zł... 

Mentalność Polaków jest taka, że jak znasz się na jednej dziedzinie to na drugą się całkowicie zamykasz. Należysz do tej grupy osób, które jak koń widzą w życiu tylko jedno "prawidłowe rozwiązanie". Każdego kto myśli inaczej niż Ty próbujesz zmuszać do swojego "myślenia" (nie tylko Ty na tym forum - bo cała "elita" z 10 tyś postów na koncie...).
Mimo, że nie wybudowałam jeszcze domu to wiem, że mi się uda. Bo nie ograniczam się w życiu do posiadania wiedzy w jednej dziedzinie. Nie będę tą osoba, która zrobi wszystko sama na swojej budowie ale będę miała "brakujące ogniwo" czyli fachowca, który pokieruje budową. Wiele osób się ze mną nie zgadza w tym punkcie. Nie musi. Ja się nie zgadzam prawie ze wszystkim co tym forum ludzie piszą. Ale ja w przeciwieństwie do "elity" w dzienniku mam i będę mieć zdjęcia i kosztorys. I namiary na fachowców (nie ekipy, tylko pojedynczego człowieka) - bo tego mi brakuje w dziennikach budowy.

----------


## Arturo72

> Biorąc bardzo dobrych fachowców z polecenia wybuduję solidniejszy dom od Twojego


Bzdura,znając polskie realia i brak wiedzy nawet super polecanych fachowców na temat budowy domu,twierdzę,że artix wybudował solidniejszy dom niż Twoi super hiper fachowcy i to polecani.

Przykład:
sąsiad miał super ekipę do ocieplenia,polecaną wszędzie wokoło,oczywiście bardzo drogą i co ? I byłem w szoku widząc osobiście jak mu elewację spierdzielili na długie lata,12cm styro i kładzione na placki czyli bez komentarza.
Drugi sąsiad,nie liczy się z kasą,bierze najlepsze ekipy do wszystkiego,buduje 300m2 i co ? I z braku niewiedzy nie dość,że grzeje ekogroszkiem to w dodatku super fachhowcy" od ogrzewania chcceili mu wcisnąć kocioł 40kW,najdroższy na rynku,gdzie potrzebuje tylko 15-16kW.

Jak się nie ma pojęcia chociaż trochę o budowię to proponuję szałas zamiast domu do 200tys.zł,bo na pewno będzie pewnieszy niż ten "tani" dom.

----------


## artix1

> Atrix1 - dobrze, że jesteś zadowolony z budowy swojego domu. Choć nie uważam Twojej budowy za wzór bo dla mnie dobra inwestycja to przede wszystkim dobra działka, projekt dostosowany do potrzeb inwestorów i rozsądne koszta. 
> Jesteś z tych, którzy wybudowali jeden dom w życiu i na siłę próbują wmawiać ludziom, że ich sposób na budowanie jest zły. A ich niewiedza ogromna bo jeszcze dom nie wybudowany... Żenujące...
> 
> Konktrprzykład dla Twojej wypowiedzi: buduję dom dwu-lokalowy, który wygląda jak bliźniak. Nie znam się kompletnie na budowie ale mam pieniądze by zapłacić dobrym fachowcom - wcale nie jednej firmie. Biorąc bardzo dobrych fachowców z polecenia wybuduję solidniejszy dom od Twojego - bo Ty wybudowałeś jeden dom a fachowiec dziesiątki... Po wybudowaniu domu sprzedaję jedną połówkę "bliźniaka" i nie dość, że mam solidniejszy dom to jeszcze o nic się nie martwiłam w trakcie budowy, nic sama nie robiłam i przede wszystkim mam dom spokojnie za 200 tyś zł... Mimo, że nie wybudowałam jeszcze domu to wiem, że mi się uda. Bo nie ograniczam się w życiu do posiadania wiedzy w jednej dziedzinie..


 Dla mnie dom to także inwestycja w siebie nie w kasę, którą będę próbował kiedyś odzyskać. Tak, mam dobra działkę w "miejscowości" z wieloma domami wielorodzinnymi, wioski tutaj jest mały procent. Tak, mam dom dostosowany do naszych potrzeb. Tak, zbudowałem dom energooszczędny za niewielkie pieniądze. Wzorem dla Ciebie nie muszę być bo jak widać w DB odstaję "dizajnem" od japiszonów z kolumnami I boniami. Mam to gdzieś. Jak sama piszesz, kompletnie nie znasz się na budowie, weźmiesz różniastych fachowców z polecenia, którzy wybudują solidniejszy dom od mojego  :tongue: . Argumentem za jest to, że zbudowali ich już setki. Niektórych z setką na karku znajdziesz na czarnej liście wykonawców. Sama nic nie zrobię, super heros wybudują mi super bliźniak za 2 stówki.  Super wsparcie w postaci "fachowców"  :big grin: . Premier proponuje alkomaty w samochodach, a ja dmuchanie w to urządzenie przed pisaniem pierdół na forum. Dmuchnij sobie przed  :tongue: . Nie masz pojęcia na czym się znam, a na czym nie. Nie znamy się zbyt dobrze, na szczęście. Nie obcuje w kręgu miejscowych "elyt", prosty człowiek ze mnie. Twoja wiedza w zakresie budowy domu niebezpiecznie oscyluje w okolicach zera, ego, duma i niepoprawny optymizm w granicach 99%.  He he solidniejszy dom. Pany wyślą raz w tyg. maila co zrobili, a Ty "świadoma" inwestorko będziesz wybierać farby do salonu bo na tym tylko się znasz. Porównamy zdjęcia termowizyjne naszych domów i wtedy będziemy dalej dyskutować.
ps."Jesteś z tych, którzy wybudowali jeden dom w życiu i na siłę próbują wmawiać ludziom, że ich sposób na budowanie jest zły. A ich niewiedza ogromna bo jeszcze dom nie wybudowany... Żenujące..." Jaka jest Twoja wiedza, żenująca to za delikatne słowo.

----------


## luntrusk

Atrix1:

1. Nie przeczytałeś ze zrozumieniem mojej wypowiedzi - była pisana w "mojej osobie" ale nie dotyczyła mojej budowy. Ja nie buduję domu bliźniaka. To był tylko przykład.
2. Mój dziennik jest w dziale samorobów - bo będę obecna na budowie i razem z mężem będziemy pomagać. Dlaczego? Bo to moja pierwsza budowa i budowlaniec nawet z najlepszymi referencjami mnie nie przekonuje.
3. Dobrą lokalizację nie oceniasz Ty a osoba, która zna się na nieruchomościach. Ty możesz sobie tutaj wiele pisać o swojej lokalizacji...
4. Nie trzeba budować domu samemu by wybudować go dobrze i tanio. Zresztą jeśli dobrze pamiętam to sam brałeś jakiś fachowców do budowy domu.
5. Twój sposób myślenia nie dopuszcza, że można coś zrobić dobrze nie mając o tym zielonego pojęcia. A można. Ja na swojej pierwszej budowie będę obecna i będę pomagać. Do drugiej budowy wezmę tych samych fachowców. I palcem nie kiwnę.

----------


## artix1

Luntrusk jak możesz wciskać się do grupy samorobów nie budując samemu? Będziesz obecna na budowie  i będziesz "pomagać" razem z mężem (aa ten co pracuje po 16 godzin, pamiętam). Myślę, że sama obecność uchroni Cię od błędów i zmusi super ekipę do zrobienia wyjątku, 101 (100 już wybudowali) ich robota będzie wykonana "prima sort". Masz jakąś fobię z tymi lokalizacjami. Może musiałbym mieć (powinienem) za płotem las, jezioro, market, żłobek, przedszkole, szkołę i kościół, do tego dwupasmówkę i 2 min do centrum + certyfikat dobrej lokalizacji wykonany przaz paniusię z biura nieruchomości.  Po raz setny napiszę, że SSO (magiczny skrót) wykonała dwuosobowa ekipa , z którą pracowałem codziennie przez 2 miesiące. Ufasz rozległej wiedzy swoich wyjątkowych budowlańców? Błąd, na szczęście nie mój. Ja eliminowałem wszystkie "kwiotki" ekipy na bieżąco, a trochę ich było. Ja to wszystko wyłapałem. Ty chcesz mieć super dom za małe pieniądze zbudowany w takim rygorze technologicznym, że hej, bez jakiejkolwiek wiedzy ze swojej strony (poza wybieraniem odpowiedniej lokalizacji). God bless you! Czyli "będzie pani zadowolona!", "szefowa się nie martwi!"itd.  :no:  No i objawił się nam kolejny "samorób". Elitarne grono, mądrych i ciężkopracujących ludzi o sporej wiedzy i setkach fajnych pomysłów.  Ja nie miałem sumienia nawet pretendować do ich grona, a Ty się tam pchasz w szpileczkach. To jest żenada! No może przy drugiej lub trzeciej budowie się opamiętasz.

----------


## fotohobby

luntrusk w dziale samorobów ??  :Lol: 
No dobrze, to w takim razie napisz, co zrobicie sami w SSO ?
Zanim ostatnio znów Cie nie zbanowali, pisałaś, że chcesz dom posadowiony na płycie fundamentowej.
Napisz, proszę, jakie etapy jej wykonywania zrobicie sami ?
A jakie, jeśli chodzi o ściany ? Dach ?

----------


## netbet

> luntrusk w dziale samorobów ??


 :welcome:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## netbet

są tu inne mody które są bardziej w temacie...
ja tu jestem na "gościnnych występach" i rekrutuję gdzie mogę samorobów :Lol: 

dom za 200 koła - dla mnie real, dla innych utopia, dla jeszczce innych senne mażenia..

jak czegoś luntrusk będzie chciał się naumieć - niech wpadnie do samorobów... tam ma wszytko podane na tacy... od fundamentu po dach, przez instali, srarki, i inne bajery...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> są tu inne mody które są bardziej w temacie...
> ja tu jestem na "gościnnych występach" i rekrutuję gdzie mogę samorobów



ot znalazl sie specjalista ds rekrutacji  :wink: 

ty mi sie panie lepiej przygotuj bo bede wieczorem zadawal niewygodne pytania dotyczace stelaza do podwieszanego sufitu  :smile:  czy profile maja isc poprzecznie do belek terivy, czy plyty poprzecznie do profili, jak gesto itp itd  :smile:  tylko najpierw rysunki porobie zeby to jakos zwizualizowac sobie bardziej  :smile: 

kotwy kupilem stalowe, jak radziles.

----------


## an-bud

To może troszkę w temacie.... na stronach firm projektowych dość łatwo jest znaleźć cenniki i można czytając ten temat dojść do wniosku że liczą w nich idioci  :wink:  Pierwszy z brzegu domek 100m2 SS0 = prawie 200tyś. a w stanie deweloperskim blisko 300tyś. zł.  :roll eyes:  w Waszym przedziale kosztów.... 65m2 w deweloperce ciężko się zmieścić... oczywiście bez kiwnięcia palcem :wink: 
http://www.dompasja.pl/projekt-domu/nevada

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> To może troszkę w temacie.... na stronach firm projektowych dość łatwo jest znaleźć cenniki i można czytając ten temat dojść do wniosku że liczą w nich idioci  Pierwszy z brzegu domek 100m2 SS0 = prawie 200tyś. a w stanie deweloperskim blisko 300tyś. zł.  w Waszym przedziale kosztów.... 65m2 w deweloperce ciężko się zmieścić... oczywiście bez kiwnięcia palcem
> http://www.dompasja.pl/projekt-domu/nevada



Masz 100% racji. Jesli 200 kawalkow to tylko z prawie 100% nakladem pracy wlasnej i przy bardzo rozsadnym i racjonalnym podejsciu do budowania. Bez szalenstw w wykonczeniowce, ze wskazaniem na skromne materialy ze sredniej polki. Oczywiscie sam projekt musi byc rowniez przemyslany, odpowiednio dobrany i nieskomplikowany technologicznie (brak drogiej piwnicy, drogiego wielospadowego dachu, miliarda okien dachowych i innych cudow). 

Pomimo ze jestem zdania ze za 200 kawalkow da sie dom zbudowac to uwazam rowniez ze nie kazdy dom i nie kazdy inwestor sie do tego nadaje. Co wiecej, projektow jakie maja szanse sie w tej cenie (przy wlasnej pracy inwestora!!!) zmiescic jest raptem garstka  :smile:  Pomijam juz kwestie samego inwestora... tez nie kazdy sie nadaje... i niestety silne postanowienia i dobre checi tu nie wystarcza. Potrzeba tez jednak minimum obycia technicznego (chocby po to aby sobie narzedziami krzywdy nie zrobic), zdrowego kregoslupa i  sprzyjajacych warunkow (np budowa pod nosem).
Z perspektywy naszej wlasnej budowy widze ile razy trzeba bylo zagryzc zeby i z ilu "niezbednych" rzeczy trzeba bylo zrezygnowac aby sie budzet nie rozpieprzyl juz na etapie SSO  :smile:

----------


## ella&co

Artix1 - normalnie napisałeś to, o czym właśnie pomyślałam czytając wypowiedzi Luntrusk :wink:  Jeszcze od siebie dodam: Luntrusk, jak wybudujesz już ten świetnie zlokalizowany dom za 200 tyś., to wtedy napisz "da się". Póki co to Twoje wypowiedzi są jak rękawy od kamizelki. No i zupełnie bez złośliwości życzę Ci świetnych fachowców, bo tych ci u nas jak na lekarstwo. I samo "bycie " na budowie to za mało, radzę przed każdym etapem solidnie się przygotować do tematu, bo wielu specjalistów wykonuje swoją pracę tak samo przez 20 lat, a przecież trochę się w budowlance przez ten czas zmieniło.

----------


## compi

Retorycznie to z takim podejściem nie oczekuj, że ktoś zechce ci pomóc. Elfir może nie jest modem doskonałym, ale to w dalszym ciągu to kobieta nie robot, a kilka osób mocno za skórę jej zaszło. O jej fachowości w tematach ogrodniczych nie rozpisuj się bo prędzej czy później po cichu jej posty będziesz czytała. Są konkretne, merytoryczne i podparte sporą wiedzą. Liczę że o twoich też będę mógł kiedyś tak napisać. Na razie słabo się starasz.

----------


## marchew

> Ostatnie kilka postów to nic innego jak szykanowanie. Gdzie jest Elfir (moderator), który sprawuje kontrolę nad tym wątkiem? Pytanie retoryczne - nie liczę na mądrą odpowiedź... 
> 
> Ella przeczytaj mój dziennik budowy i dowiesz się jakie mam założenia. Bo na razie prócz pomówień nic nie wniosłaś do tego wątku.
> 
> Atrix i Sursum: jesteście z tych mężczyzn, którzy w bezczelny sposób odnoszą się do drugiego człowieka jeśli nie myśli i robi tak jak Wy. Wasze ostatnie posty to czyste chamskie odzywki na poziomie nastolatka...
> 
> Co do Elfir podtrzymuję swoje zdanie: nie nadaje się na moderatora, nie przestrzega regulaminu muratora, nie reaguje gdy wymaga tego sytuacja, jest stronnicza, przyzwala na chamstwo starych użytkowników  w wątku którym sama "kieruje" , itd. Ponadto jej budowa - jako projektanta ogrodu - dyplomatycznie mówiąc ma wiele do życzenia. Ale ponieważ moderator Elfir nie słynie z dyplomacji to napiszę jej językiem: jej działka i dom szpeci okolicę. Mam prawo wyrazić swoją opinię w tym samym tonie co moderator, który nazywa mnie publicznie bufonem i szkodnikiem. Elfi robi z siebie mędrca na forum podczas gdy swoją budowę przewartościowała i nie zrobiła niczego sama w swoim domu. Co to za moderator forum *budowlanego
> *, który doradza jakie kwiaty w ogrodzie posadzić? Pytanie retoryczne - niech nikt nie odpowiada.


Luntrusk - j*eśli domagasz się, by Ciebie szanowano, szanuj proszę innych.* 

Tak po prostu.

A tak z mostu: Elfir pomogła bardzo wielu, wielu ludziom na tym forum - w zakresie ogrodów, urządzania przestrzeni i dodatków, a nawet psów. Dzieli się wiedzą zawodową ale też taką amatorską budowlaną jak większość z nas. Wyraża swoje zdanie i można się zgodzić, przyjąć pomoc lub nie. Wielu przyjęło i jest wdzięcznych.  Może kiedy pomożesz tylu samo osobom (lub przynajmniej będziesz mieć własny dom na tym samym etapie wykończenia)  zaczniesz się do Elifr porównywać i zwalczać jak równy równego. Bo na razie to do pięt.....

----------


## DEZET

Masakra jakaś na tym wątku. Może czas już skończyć te przepychanki! 
Dla nowych forumowiczów- nie liczy się ilość postów, ale wiedza, jaką może przekazać każdy, nawet ten z 1 postem - nikt nie jest wszechwiedzący (choć niektórzy tu tak myślą o sobie). Niestety sami musicie oddzielić ziarno od plew... oczywiście wytyka się błędy, ale prawie 500stron wątku, to czytanie na długie wieczory, a zadane pytanie niknie w gąszczu kolejnych. Wytrwałości... i wyrozumiałości życzę  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Przestań tupać szpileczkami i przenieś się do wątku dla samorobów (Netbet chyba nie o takich budujacych Wam chodzi?) , w którym będziesz mogła prezentować kolejne ekipy i panów Zenków budujących w top standardach. Jessuu, co za człowieczek!


... samorób to samorób.... :big grin: 
jedni mają tipsy i kręcą zaprawę
inni mają kudły do pasa i tną pręty zbrojeniowe

z lunt'ką żartowałem... trochę poczytałem i się do nas "nie nada" :big grin: 
za dużo szminki , za dużo lakieru na kudłach, za długie tipsy, brak pokory, brak chęci na zdobycie wiedzy... akurat wiedza nie jest u nas na starcie wymagan... wiesz o co kaman...
niechaj panna załozy dziennik budowy... i na pewno urzeknie nas ta historia o domu za 2? 3? 4stówy?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> .
> za dużo szminki , za dużo lakieru na kudłach, za długie tipsy,


Szowinisto  :wink:  Zapuszcze sobie kudly, albo moze zaczne na brode lakier nakladac cobym nie musial nic zapuszczac i co? Przestane sie nadawac ? :wink: 
Do szminki sie chyba nie zmusze... ale moze tipsy...hmmm...wygodniej by sie plyty znaczylo i przycinalo jkaby je wyostrzyc  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

Dziennik to akurat "panna" ma  :wink:  I samorobnie karczuje działeczkę... może się jednak nada ? :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Proponuje dac juz spokuj bo robi sie hmmm... nie elegancko.

Generalnie od kilkudziesieciu stron ten watek jest juz malo merytoryczny wiec moze czas bylo by go zakonczyc?

----------


## Kwitko

:offtopic: Przychylam się do wniosku Tomka! *Czas zamknąć wątek!!!*

----------


## puzzle

Zamknięcie wątku nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem. Wielu nowym inwestorom na pewno pomógł i wielu jeszcze pomoże. Trzeba przeczekać tę burzliwą dyskusję. Czytam ten wątek od początku, tzn od kiedy założył go sadek w 2011r. ( później jakoś niepostrzeżenie ktoś go połączył z innym, starym) i pierwsze kilkadziesiąt stron było naprawdę merytorycznych. Ostatnio rzeczywiście jest mały kabaret i jeśli ktoś nie czytał wcześniej wszystkiego na bieżąco może się zniechęcić. Ale kolejne wypowiedzi, jak już miną te emocje, też mogą wiele wnieść. Paru samorobów skończy budowy, paru kolejnych zapewne zacznie i może jeszcze ktoś się zmieści w tytułowej kwocie. Przynajmniej ceny będą bieżące, a nie sprzed kilku lat. Szkoda byłoby takiego dorobku. Przy okazji witam wszystkich serdecznie.

----------


## Sursum

No właśnie. Marzenia o własnym domu budzą się na wiosnę, stąd też teraz mniej zapytań p.t. "czy zmieszczę się w zadanej kwocie ...". Nie ma sensu zamykanie tego tematu, bo zaraz powstanie kolejny, o analogicznym tytule i temacie

----------


## Xerses

> Widzisz Xerses, macie w tym wątku jakaś chorobliwą potrzebę krytykowania każdego kto ma odmienne zdanie. Nikt nie ma prawa powiedzieć nic z czym się nie zgodzi powtarzająca kilkuosobowa grupa.
> Ja przejrzałem to (i nie tylko) forum kilkakrotnie i powiem Ci, że jest tu kilkanaście dzienników budowy pisanych przez inwestorów, za których łeb bym sobie dał uciąć i obie ręce ze ONI budowali te domy, lub w tych budowach uczestniczyli. Są zdjęcia, koszty cząstkowe, wydatki nieprzewidziane itp. Wszystko po kolei. Poczytaj bo warto. 
> A ten wątek jest jakiś dziwny. Ktoś coś się pyta to od razu jest straszony kosmicznymi kosztami, problemami, porzuconymi budowami itp.
> Jak piszesz o kimś kto chce zaczynać budowę że trzeba go naprowadzić na jakieś rozwiązanie, to pytam się Ciebie - a kto mu zapłaci jak to rozwiązanie okaże się złe dla tej osoby? Ty? Nie wydaje mi się....
> Nazywasz mnie krzykaczem? Na jakiej podstawie? Czy wyzwałem kogoś? Użyłem niecenzuralnych słów? Co Cię tak zirytowało że wypowiadasz się nawet nie w swoim imieniu? Dlaczego mam zachować swoje uwagi dla siebie? Jakoś nie widzę żebyś Ty się powstrzymywał...


Papier wszystko przyjmie, dziennik budowy - wirtualny ale i nie tylko też. Wielu tu już takich na forum przerabiałem. A jesli jestes - jak twierdzisz włascicielem firmy budowlanej - to powinieneś mieć o kosztach budowy pojęcie - i powinienes wiedzieć że nie ma nic za darmo, i jeśli ktoś pisze o śmiesznie niskich kosztach wybudowania super wymarzonego domu - to chyba podczas oglądania Matrixa w nim po prostu pozostał. I chyba w tej kwestii polemizować nie będziemy. Jeśli ktos twierdzi że wszystko sam zrobi - to takie bajki dzieciom na dobranoc - no ok zrobi jak zrobi - jaki tego bedzie efekt tylko ta osoba bedzie wiedzieć, bo na palcach jednej reki policzę osoby które mają pojęcie o nazwijmy budowlance w szerokim zakresie. Pozostałym się wydaje że wiedzą. O tym mówię. To sa te straszne kosmiczne koszty, problemy na budowie itd. Znam  jednego takiego co to wssystko sam miał zrobić - ja dom skończyłem a u niego dalej pole i o jakości tego co zrobił rozpisywać sie nie będę. Poza tym skoro przeczytałes ten watek - powinieneś zauważyć że akurat jestem jedną z ostatnich osób które sa w gronie "kilkunastu osób " czy jak tam to nazwałes. Do reszty Twoich zapytań nie będę sie odnosił - bo nie lubie sie powtarzać. I nie napisnaj sie tak bardzo.

Ktoś wyżej napisał że gdyby przez niego nowy inwestor wpadł w problemy na budowie bo uznałby że da się w zakładanej kwocie zmieścić - źle by się z tym czuł. I własnie do tego zmierzałem --> lepiej aby sie człowiek sto razy zastanowił czy da radę. Bo z pracą własna jest tak że czasu przecietny Polak za dużo nie ma , rodzina itd - no wiele razy się na deklaracjach kończy a potem radź sobie sam. Zakładanie takich wariantów z wykonalnością w 100% jest najlepszą drogą do porażki. I to powinieneś wiedzieć że oprócz optymizmu na budowie - odpowiedzialny inwwestor, budowlaniec kosztorysant a i przeciętny człowiek MUSI określić również zagrożenia. A kto w ten sposób z nowobudujących do tego podchodzi? Kto zakłada że za miesiąc pokłóci się z bratem i z pomocy nici? Z czego wtedy pokryjesz powstałe koszty? o tym tutaj sie mówi. I nikt tu nie krzyczy ani nikogo nie dołuje. Przesadny huraoptymizm - a tym na dzień dobry powiało od Twojego wpisu i odpiwedzi tego użytkownika - do bezpiecznych założeń nie należy.

----------


## Xerses

> Przychylam się do wniosku Tomka! *Czas zamknąć wątek!!!*


Hm....... przeciez nikt tu nikogo nie zmusza do czytania i uczestniczenia w forum  :smile:

----------


## gorbag

Nie zamykać. Sytuacja się zmienia, dochodzą nowe doświadczenia, którymi warto się dzielić.
Od kiedy włączyłem funkcję ignorowania wpisów NS, wątek wygląda zupełnie inaczej  :smile:  Wszystkim polecam! 
Już mnie nie irytuje sam troll, ale ci którzy dają się mu podpuścić  :mad:

----------


## CodeSnipper

To podobnie jak mnie. Szkoda, że pojawiają się w ogóle informacje o postach ignorowanych osób.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A może byś sie tak bardziej merytorycznie odniosla do ostatnich postow ?
> Np, jakie zajęcie widzisz dla siebie i męża w trakcie wykonywania płyty fundamentowej ?


A tu foto to Cie poniosło.To ma się mieścić w temacie wątku,marzeniach,200 tysiakach itp.???Patrząc na obecne czasy,domu w którym zagwarantujecie bezpieczeństwo swojej rodziny,tanimi środkami ,materiałami w drugim gatunku z wyprzedaży tak jak taniej np. kupujemy rocznik samochodu z 2013 bo firmie nie zszedł.On też będzie wspaniały,powtarzam bezpiecznego wybudować się nie da.Ale np.takie się da:
http://muratordom.pl/budowa/przed-bu...=28539#gallery

Ten artykuł proszę przeczytać od dechy do dechy.

http://muratordom.pl/budowa/przed-bu...,13_11118.html

Też nie głupi choć z firmy.


*Zdaniem eksperta**Budowa domu droższa?*_tłumaczy Piotr Pawlak z firmy Rockwool Polska_
– Dziś wymagania dla ścian wynoszą 0,3W/(m2.K), co oznacza konieczność zaizolowania ich ociepleniem o grubości 10-12 cm. Wymagana grubość izolacji będzie wzrastać średnio o mniej więcej 2 cm w 2014 r., 4 cm w 2017 r. i 5 cm w 2021 r. Podobnie sprawa wygląda w przypadku dachów (blisko 15 cm dziś, 18 cm w 2014 r., 20 cm w 2017 r., 25 cm w 2021 r.) i podłóg (6 cm dziś i 10 cm w pozostałych latach). Oczywiście wpłynie to na koszt inwestycji, jednak wydatek zwróci się już po kilku latach użytkowania, a koszty utrzymania budynku znacząco spadną.

Firmy nakręcą rynek a my zatrzymamy się w miejscy bo nam kasy zbraknie i nie pomoże  Wujek Kazik ,który wszystko sam zrobi za grosze.

Początki:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ns-marzy%C4%87
Jak myślicie od tamtych lat ceny się zmienił.???Pytanie z serii do tych ,którzy nic nie wzięli z tego pod uwagę zanim nacisnęli ignoruj nazywając piszącego trollem.

----------


## kama33

Ciężko będzie znaleźć chętnego, który pochwaliłby się swoimi niskimi kosztami budowy, bo zaraz przez większą, a już na pewno głośniejszą część forumowiczów, zostanie wyśmiany. A każdy,kto wybudował swój dom jest szczęśliwy, że go po prostu ma i każda krytyka jest bardzo nieprzyjemna  :sad:

----------


## netbet

> Ciężko będzie znaleźć chętnego, który pochwaliłby się swoimi niskimi kosztami budowy



a mało nas????
wystarczy sie "rzucić" do samorobów i zobaczyć co i jak... 
trza szukać a nie czekać na "palec bozy" który popchnie na odpowiednie tory...

----------


## kama33

Netbet - ja mam na myśli wiele innych osób, które wybudowały za ok 200 tys jednak nie pochwalą się na forum. Po takich opiniach jakie się m.in tutaj pojawiają, to się wszystkiego odechciewa  :wink:  A ja wiem, że osób które wybudowały za 200 tys jst dużo, zwłaszcza w moim rejonie. I to wcale nie budując całkiem samemu - samemu głównie wykończeniówka  :smile:

----------


## ella&co

Dom za 200 tyś...
Nam się nie udało :wink:  Ale na zasadzie przeciwieństw ośmielę się stwierdzić, że jest to możliwe. Warunki, które osoba planująca taką inwestycję powinna wziąć pod uwagę:
1. Dom parterowy o prostej bryle z powierzchnią około 80-90 m2, bez podpiwniczenia.
2. Maksymalny wkład własny w prace na budowie.
3. Zrezygnowanie z najlepszych materiałów (nie chodzi mi o firmowe, ale np. białe plastikowe okna z podwójną szybą, zresztą przeszklenia nie powinny być duże; "marketowe" drzwi, styropian o gorszym współczynniku przenikania, pokrycie dachu z taniej blachodachówki).
4. Wykończenie tańszymi materiałami {płytki, farby, armatura, panele).

Minusem jest fakt, że gorsza termoizolacja i okna, to w przyszłości wyższe rachunki za ogrzewanie. Kolejna ważna rzecz to fakt, że spędzając całe dnie na budowie praktycznie życie rodzinne/towarzyskie nie istnieje...

Nie napiszę, czy dom będzie gorzej, czy lepiej zbudowany, bo komu to oceniać? :wink: 

Za to satysfakcja murowana :smile: 

PS. Nie jestem "samorobem", ale żoną człowieka, który wiele prac na budowie wykonuje sam. Ja zajmuję się str. finansową, zakupami :smile:  i wymyślaniem kolejnych rzeczy do zrobienia :smile:

----------


## forgetit

> Czas by jakiś moderator zareagował na chamstwo.


Jak na życzenie ....

----------


## _artur_

> Ciężko będzie znaleźć chętnego, który pochwaliłby się swoimi niskimi kosztami budowy, bo zaraz przez większą, a już na pewno głośniejszą część forumowiczów, zostanie wyśmiany. A każdy,kto wybudował swój dom jest szczęśliwy, że go po prostu ma i każda krytyka jest bardzo nieprzyjemna


nie, jest sporo ludzi którzy wybudowali - tyle że jakim kosztem.. poczytaj choćby właśnie NetBeta.. takim jak On trzeba się kłaniać w pas i dziękować że opisali to co robili - dzięki temu ja nie porwałem się sam na niektóre rzeczy bo uwiadomiłem sobie że cyborgiem nie jestem - Chłop zapieprzał jak wół roboczy przez niezliczoną liczbę dni.. ile z tych osób które sie porywają na budowę jest w stanie tyle poświęcić? czasu, pracy i zdrowia kosztem oszczędności.. i to ci którzy budują sami lub nie ale budują chcą uświadomić.. zwłaszcza przestrzec przed tym hurraoptymizmem który mamy w genach że jakoś to będzie.. i do tego wciskają się tacy jak luntrusk, pełni pogardy dla innych, wywyższający się swoim rzekomym bogactwem i zajebistością, znawstwem co też dom musi mieć itp. (a dysponujący wykarczowanymi krzakami w podobno pośledniej dzielnicy wrocławia i dosyć słabym projektem) i zioną nienawiścią na każdego kto ma większe doświadczenie to można się wnerwić..  luntrusk pisze o płycie fundamentowej - mam dom na takiej płycie, nie widziałem jej w wątku o płytach, napieprza na elfir ktora coś sama zrobiła a nie tylko jeździ na właściwym komiu czy co tam..

----------


## gti11

NetBet  ty wykasowałeś mój post czy Szanownej Redakcji  nie odpowiadają kontrowersyjne pytania ? Zadam ponownie  : czy "amnestia " dla luntrusk wynika z "ruchu w sieci " i zysku z reklam ?

----------


## kama33

Netbeta dziennik czytałam juz dawno temu, zanim rozpoczęłam swoją budowę. Podziwiam takich "wariatów" ( w bardzo pozytywnym znaczeniu  :smile:  ), którzy sami budują swoje domy. Ale zauważcie, że od dłuższgo czasu nikt nowy, który wybudował tanio dom się nie pojawia. I nie dlatego, ze się nie da, ale dlatego, że atmosfera tego forum - nie tylko tego wątku ale całego forum, nie sprzyja taniemu budownictwu. Zaraz pojawiają się głosy, ze się nie da, ze pewnie "lewe" firmy bez ZUS-u, ze byle jak itp. A prawda jest taka, ze koszt budowy w bardzo duzej mierze zależy od miejsca. I nie ma co pytać na forum czy sie da wybudować czy nie, tylko wziąć projekt, zeestawienie materiałów,  wziąć telefon, podzwonić i oszacować koszty. Spotkać się z kilkoma lokalnymi firmami, wycenić robociznę. Potem poczytać na forum o nieprzewidzianych sytacjach i wydatkach i wszystko bedzie jasne.

----------


## netbet

> NetBet  ty wykasowałeś mój post czy Szanownej Redakcji  nie odpowiadają kontrowersyjne pytania ? Zadam ponownie  : czy "amnestia " dla luntrusk wynika z "ruchu w sieci " i zysku z reklam ?


ja tego wąktu/dyskusji nie ma zamiar "modować" - to nie moja bajka...są tu inni bardziej w temacie

ja tu czasem coś nabazgrolę.. ale nie czuję się na siłach kogoś "[email protected]#$ić"

----------


## gti11

> ja tego wąktu/dyskusji nie ma zamiar "modować" - to nie moja bajka...są tu inni bardziej w temacie
> 
> ja tu czasem coś nabazgrolę.. ale nie czuję się na siłach kogoś "[email protected]#$ić"


Twój post coby nie śmiecić w temacie zniknął jak i moja odpowiedz  sugerująca , że sytuacja z luntrusk  i jej zachowaniem na forum jest kontrowersyjna .

----------


## DEZET

> A tu foto to Cie poniosło.To ma się mieścić w temacie wątku,marzeniach,200 tysiakach itp.???Patrząc na obecne czasy,domu w którym zagwarantujecie bezpieczeństwo swojej rodziny,tanimi środkami ,materiałami w drugim gatunku z wyprzedaży tak jak taniej np. kupujemy rocznik samochodu z 2013 bo firmie nie zszedł.On też będzie wspaniały,powtarzam bezpiecznego wybudować się nie da.Ale np.takie się da:
> http://muratordom.pl/budowa/przed-bu...=28539#gallery
> 
> Ten artykuł proszę przeczytać od dechy do dechy.
> 
> http://muratordom.pl/budowa/przed-bu...,13_11118.html
> 
> Też nie głupi choć z firmy.
> 
> ...


Mile mnie tym razem zaskoczyłeś linkami :wink:  Ale czy te pokazane 8 domów nie są bezpieczne? SĄ. 
Co najwyżej można się przyczepić do budowy takiego małego domu (największy 99m2) z garażem, gdy pomieszczenia mają po 10m2. 
Co do ociepleń, to już dawno wyprzedzamy normy- mało kto daje mniej niż 15cm styropianu, okna 3-szybowe to też nie kosmos cenowy.
Jestem zdania, że w prace i materiały, których nie można potem poprawić trzeba wydać więcej...(ocieplenie, okna) i zapomnieć na długi czas.
Na wujków, ciotków, szwagrów itp. nie liczyłbym za bardzo na pomoc - jeśli nie znają się na budowlance, to będą jako "przynieś, wynieś, pozamiataj", bo tłumaczenie, o co nam chodzi zejdzie dłużej niż zrobienie samemu.
Pytasz o ceny- oczywiście zmieniły się, ale nasze pensje też rosną(niestety nie tak szybko jakby się chciało).

----------


## DEZET

> Dom za 200 tyś...
> Nam się nie udało Ale na zasadzie przeciwieństw ośmielę się stwierdzić, że jest to możliwe. Warunki, które osoba planująca taką inwestycję powinna wziąć pod uwagę:
> 1. Dom parterowy o prostej bryle z powierzchnią około 80-90 m2, bez podpiwniczenia.
> 2. Maksymalny wkład własny w prace na budowie.
> 3. Zrezygnowanie z najlepszych materiałów (nie chodzi mi o firmowe, ale np. białe plastikowe okna z podwójną szybą, zresztą przeszklenia nie powinny być duże; "marketowe" drzwi, styropian o gorszym współczynniku przenikania, pokrycie dachu z taniej blachodachówki).
> 4. Wykończenie tańszymi materiałami {płytki, farby, armatura, panele).
> 
> Minusem jest fakt, że gorsza termoizolacja i okna, to w przyszłości wyższe rachunki za ogrzewanie. Kolejna ważna rzecz to fakt, że spędzając całe dnie na budowie praktycznie życie rodzinne/towarzyskie nie istnieje...
> Nie napiszę, czy dom będzie gorzej, czy lepiej zbudowany, bo komu to oceniać?
> ...


Ad1. TAK
Ad2. TAK
Ad3. NIE- rezygnacja z lepszych materiałów izolacyjnych, okien 3szyb., to pozorna oszczędność - teraz np. zimowe promocje okien. Wszystko musi mieć jednak ekonomiczne uzasadnienie, bo 30cm styro na ścianę nie będzie ekonomicznym rozwiązaniem przy ograniczonym budżecie.
AD4. TAK

Dom musi być zbudowany zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną- nie gorzej lub lepiej.
A satysfakcja z własnego domu - bezcenna :roll eyes:

----------


## ella&co

Kama33 :wave:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> [SIZE=1]powtarzam bezpiecznego wybudować się nie da


Nikt, a czemu bezpiecznego sie nie da? Prosze nie mysl ze Cie chce podpuszczac, albo ze jakas bezcelowa polemike zamierzam prowadzic. Ja nie jestem uprzedzony do zadnego z forumowiczow, a do tych z bogatym dorobkiem postow podchodze z szacunkiem. Zwyczajnie zainteresowalo mnie dlaczego nasz dom mial by byc niebezpieczny? Zupelnie bez zadnych zlosliwosci, podtekstow i przekazow pomiedzy wierszami chcialbym sie tego dowiedziec.

----------


## ella&co

DEZET,



> Ad3. NIE- rezygnacja z lepszych materiałów izolacyjnych, okien 3szyb., to pozorna oszczędność - teraz np. zimowe promocje okien.


Właśnie to napisałam w dole swej wypowiedzi :wink:  A co do zimowej promocji, to też z niej korzystaliśmy. Ale mnie z butów nie wyrwała. W zeszłym roku było to 4%. Chociaż z drugiej strony" ziarnko do ziarnka"... Za okna zapłaciliśmy 18 tyś, "te same", ale 5 komorowe i 2 szybowe wycenili na 14 tyś.




> Dom musi być zbudowany zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną- nie gorzej lub lepiej.
> A satysfakcja z własnego domu - bezcenna


 *AMEN*

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET,
> 
> Właśnie to napisałam w dole swej wypowiedzi A co do zimowej promocji, to też z niej korzystaliśmy. Ale mnie z butów nie wyrwała. W zeszłym roku było to 4%. Chociaż z drugiej strony" ziarnko do ziarnka"... Za okna zapłaciliśmy 18 tyś, "te same", ale 5 komorowe i 2 szybowe wycenili na 14 tyś.
> 
> *AMEN*


U mnie promocje okien sięgały 45% - konieczna była wcześniejsza wpłata całości, miałem trochę mniejszy rabat, ale i tak warto było.

----------


## kama33

Za okna zapłaciłam w lutym- całość. Wstawili nam we wrześniu. Ile tańsze były to nie wiem - nie sprawdzałam  :big grin:  I na tym polega tanie budowanie szukanie okazji i promocji.  Cieszyło mnie, kiedy mogłam nawet stówkę urwać z ceny. Negocjacje cen były na porządku dziennym  :smile:  Ale warto było   :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Za okna zapłaciliśmy 18 tyś, "te same", ale 5 komorowe i 2 szybowe wycenili na 14 tyś.
> 
> *AMEN*


Piękny przykład jak można zaoszczędzić kupę kasy już na etapie projektu bez pogorszania komfortu życia.
Ja za swoje okna z pakietem trzyszybowym o współczynniku przenikania 0,5 zapłaciłem do całego domu 11,8tys.zł z montażem,w tym przeszklenie salonowe 300x210  :smile: 
W promocji zimowej współczynnik 0,5 za 1zł  :wink:

----------


## ella&co

Można jeszcze więcej zaoszczędzić montując nieuchylne, częściowo "fixy", bez okleiny itd.

DEZET, promocja na okna45% :jaw drop:   Ty to masz szczęście :smile:

----------


## kama33

Oczywiście, ze oszczędzić można - za okna do mojego domu miałam wyceny od 7 tys do 18 tys. Nie pytałam o wycenę drewnianych. O fixach też nie było mowy  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Można jeszcze więcej zaoszczędzić montując nieuchylne, częściowo "fixy" itd.


Takich okien chciałem większość ale żona zbuntowała się,że nie będzie wychodziła na zewnątrz myć  :wink: 
Z drugiej strony w moim przypadku różnica między fix-em a zwykłym na oknie 150x150 wynosiła 130zł także nie byłaby to jakiś ogromna oszczędność a jednak upierdliwość spora.

----------


## kama33

> Takich okien chciałem większość ale żona zbuntowała się,że nie będzie wychodziła na zewnątrz myć 
> Z drugiej strony w moim przypadku różnica między fix-em a zwykłym na oknie 150x150 wynosiła 130zł także nie byłaby to jakiś ogromna oszczędność a jednak upierdliwość spora.


No właśnie!! Trzeba przekalkulować, zeby potem nie żałować  :wink:  Czasami warto dopłacić.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> No właśnie!! Trzeba przekalkulować, zeby potem nie żałować  Czasami warto dopłacić.



Zapominacie zdaje sie ze FIXy maja lepsze parametry izolacyjne niz okna otwierane... co nie jest bez znaczenia...

U nas okna na profilu Veka Alphaline V90+ z pakietami 3 szybowymi U=0,5 byly tansze o 39% niz w sezonie. Odpuscilismy kolor, duze HST i zaplacilismy za okna w grudniu (montaz w maju nastepnego roku) i dzieki temu mamy doskonale okna w cenie standardowych okien ze sredniej polki  :smile:

----------


## kama33

> Zapominacie zdaje sie ze FIXy maja lepsze parametry izolacyjne niz okna otwierane... co nie jest bez znaczenia...


Ma to ogromne znaczenie zwłaszcza, gdy ma się wentylację grawitacyjną  :wink:   :big grin:

----------


## artix1

> Dom za 200 tyś...
> Nam się nie udało Ale na zasadzie przeciwieństw ośmielę się stwierdzić, że jest to możliwe. Warunki, które osoba planująca taką inwestycję powinna wziąć pod uwagę:
> 1. Dom parterowy o prostej bryle z powierzchnią około 80-90 m2, bez podpiwniczenia.
> 2. Maksymalny wkład własny w prace na budowie.
> 3. Zrezygnowanie z najlepszych materiałów (nie chodzi mi o firmowe, ale np. białe plastikowe okna z podwójną szybą, zresztą przeszklenia nie powinny być duże; "marketowe" drzwi, styropian o gorszym współczynniku przenikania, pokrycie dachu z taniej blachodachówki).
> 4. Wykończenie tańszymi materiałami {płytki, farby, armatura, panele).


 Myślę, że wątek musi i będzie żył własnym życiem. Zważywszy na zamożność przeciętnego Kowalskiego, ten przedział cenowy jak i metraż możliwy do osiągnięcia za tytułowe 200tys. będzie budził spore zainteresowanie. "Małe", kilkustronicowe potknięcia sporo odbiegające od tematu, były i będą ale temat jest ciekawy i warty dalszej dyskusji. Dezet już wyraził swoje zdanie odnosząc się do Twojego postu, popieram go w całej rozciągłości :yes: . Pomimo skromnej sumki, z pewnych rzeczy bym jednak nie rezygnował. Dokładając kilka dodatkowych centymetrów ocieplenia lub zmieniając jego parametry na lepsze nie zbankrutujemy. Sumy są stosunkowo niewielke, koszt robocizny pozostaje bez zmian. Można tez samemu pokusić się o przyklejenie styro, nawet zaciagnięciem klejem, sam tynk to już inna bajka. W takim przypadku koszt dodatkowego ocieplenia znika. W przyszłości taka operacja na pewno zaprocentuje niższymi rachunkami za ogrzewanie. Sytuacja z oknami jest podobna. Dopłata do pakietu 3szybowego jest niewielka (kolega do okna 1,5x1,5 dopłacił 150zł), parametry okien sporo się poprawią. Pokrycie także trzeba przemyśleć, jakaś tam blacha, która po kilku latach zacznie zmieniać kolor, tracić farbę czy rdzewieć dostarczy nam sporo stresu i również kosztów. Przez ostatnie lata jakość blach sporo się poprawiła ale także można trafić na minę. Nie w każdym przypadku co najtańsze będzie w przyszości tanie, może okazać się sporo droższe. Warto przewertować fora z opiniami posiadaczy danego pokrycia jak i wykonawców. O wkładzie własnym na budowie nawet nie wspomnę, bo takowy musi być spoooryy  :yes: . Co do wykończenia to oczywiście trzeba by zapomnieć o swoich ukrytych marzeniach wnętrzarskich i wylądować twardo na ziemii bo można pięknie popłynąć z finansami. Wiem z doświadczenia, że gdzieś te tysiące uciekają, w portfelu zamiast banknotów rośnie sterta rachunków, a jeszcze trzeba kupić duużo różnych niezbędnych pierdółek  :no: . Myślę, że własny dom za te magiczne 200tys jest do osiągnięcia przy zabawieniu się w budowlańca, bez ściemy. Na fundamenty, ściany i dach nie miałem czasu ani zdrowia ale większość prac można zrobić spokojnie samemu i zapszczędzić sporo kaski. Spięcie rozdzielni, pieca co, wylewek czy tynków nie zrobimy sami ale resztę spokojnie tak  :big grin: . Ale się rozpisałem, chyba się starzeję  :big grin: .

----------


## Arturo72

> Zapominacie zdaje sie ze FIXy maja lepsze parametry izolacyjne niz okna otwierane... co nie jest bez znaczenia...


Racja,ale nie aż tyle,żeby ta właściwość była nadrzędna i decydująca ws komfortu użytkowania nie fix-ów  :wink: 
Proponuję skupić się nad poprawnym montażem okien,co może mieć większe znaczenie dla domu niż fix źle zamontowany.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Spięcie rozdzielni, pieca co, wylewek czy tynków nie zrobimy sami .



No nie wiem...  :big grin:

----------


## artix1

> No nie wiem...


 Oj tam, oj tam, ja dla własnego bezpieczeństwa nie wtykam ryja w rozdzielnię ale kabelki sam rozłożyłem to fakt  :big grin: . Nie jedno też widziałem w dziennikach czyli można, ale nie każdy może mieć tyle samozaparcia, czasu czy umiejętności. Człek jest w większości przypadków istotą rozumną i jak chce to się "naumie"i sam sobie zrobi  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nikt, a czemu bezpiecznego sie nie da? Prosze nie mysl ze Cie chce podpuszczac, albo ze jakas bezcelowa polemike zamierzam prowadzic. Ja nie jestem uprzedzony do zadnego z forumowiczow, a do tych z bogatym dorobkiem postow podchodze z szacunkiem. Zwyczajnie zainteresowalo mnie dlaczego nasz dom mial by byc niebezpieczny? Zupelnie bez zadnych zlosliwosci, podtekstow i przekazow pomiedzy wierszami chcialbym sie tego dowiedziec.


Myślałem ,że zrozumiesz mą ideę tego co pisze o bezpiecznym domu.Za to doskonale rozumiem to co mnie miło zaskoczyło.



> .a do tych z bogatym dorobkiem postow podchodze z szacunkiem............


Jeśli czytam jak facet układa sam kable ,gniazda ,łączy je ,czai co to są połączenia wyrównawcze które ktoś mu będzie musiał odebrać wypisując glejt.jak ludzie sami wylewają ławy,chudziaki z betoniary to to ma być bezpieczne ???Mieszkają na dole bo powoli wykańczają poddasze użytkowe,wiedza jak oddychać ma im dom by po wybudowaniu i oddaniu do NB kwitów i wpisach kier buda z psiej Wólki to jak wymiękam.Jak ktoś robi wylewki bez żadnego doświadczenia bo chce zaoszczędzić to do kogo upomni się o gwarancje-odszkodowanie.Mógłbym tak jeszcze ale po co??????To według ciebie jest bezpieczny dom???.Może se jeszcze instalacje kładziecie sami a potem jakieś lipniaki Wam to odbierają.Zgroza.Powiadam Ci zgroza.

----------


## imrahil

> bo 30cm styro na ścianę nie będzie ekonomicznym rozwiązaniem przy ograniczonym budżecie.


Tu się nie zgodzę. W większym domu to co piszesz ma sens, ale w domu o powierzchni 80-90 m2 dołożenie 10-15 cm styro na ściany, dołożenie izolacji na strop i podłogę w celu ogrzewania domu prądem jest rozwiązaniem jak najbardziej ekonomicznym. W takim domu popularna kotłownia na ekogroszek z kominem to spory kawałek powierzchni, bardzo drogiej zresztą. Przegrody zewnętrzne domu 80-90m2 mają małą powierzchnię - z tego powodu lepiej zastosować lepszą izolację, kotłownię zastąpić kotłem elektrycznym za 2-3 tys. zł (+ ewentualnie klimatyzator). Wydaje mi się, że wyjdzie porównywalny koszt, jeśli nie taniej, a komfort życia nieporównywalny.

EDIT - jedyny problem to nowe warunki techniczne. jeśli udałoby się je obejść klimatyzatorem to byłoby super.

----------


## מרכבה

Niktuś napisz co potrafisz sam zrobić poza pisaniem smutnych postów?

Bo mnie się widzi iż tylko siedzisz i ględzisz .. tego nie można tam tego też.
Z góry zakładasz że nikt nic potrafi.

----------


## ella&co

Że chudziak z betoniarki to takie niebezpieczeństwo??? Zupełnie serio pytam, czym to grozi? 
A propos robienia samemu wielu prac, to niestety bywa to często bezpieczniejsze, niż niejeden  "fachowiec" bez pojęcia, który robi hydraulikę, chociaż jest cukiernikiem, ale nie miał pracy w zawodzie.

----------


## fotohobby

Ha, ha...  Nibezpieczne ławy z betoniarki  :wink: 
Mądrze to on nie pisze, ale fantazję ma  :smile: 

Tak się dziwnie składa, że dom-kostka z przelomu lat 60/70 ubiegłego wieku, w którym sie wychowałem, zotał postawiony "z betoniarki"
Nawet pustaki byly wyrabiane na placu budowy na dwa lata przed jej rozpoczęciem. A obok tego domu w tej dzielnicy stoi kilkaset innych.
Jakoś nie widzę po ludziach stresu związanego z mieszkaniem w niebezpiecznym domu.

Tak więc, kolego obawiający sie chudziaka z betoniarki, skup się nad racjonalnymi argumentami.

----------


## kama33

> jak ludzie sami wylewają ławy,chudziaki z betoniary to to ma być bezpieczne ???.


To teraz nastąpi ogólnonarodowa panika, bo z domów budowanych pewnie jeszcze do lat 90-tych to chyba z 80% miało chudziaka z betoniarki  :big grin:  Strach się bać  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

> Tu się nie zgodzę. W większym domu to co piszesz ma sens, ale w domu o powierzchni 80-90 m2 dołożenie 10-15 cm styro na ściany, dołożenie izolacji na strop i podłogę w celu ogrzewania domu prądem jest rozwiązaniem jak najbardziej ekonomicznym. W takim domu popularna kotłownia na ekogroszek z kominem to spory kawałek powierzchni, bardzo drogiej zresztą. Przegrody zewnętrzne domu 80-90m2 mają małą powierzchnię - z tego powodu lepiej zastosować lepszą izolację, kotłownię zastąpić kotłem elektrycznym za 2-3 tys. zł (+ ewentualnie klimatyzator). Wydaje mi się, że wyjdzie porównywalny koszt, jeśli nie taniej, a komfort życia nieporównywalny.
> 
> EDIT - jedyny problem to nowe warunki techniczne. jeśli udałoby się je obejść klimatyzatorem to byłoby super.


Tak skrótowo napisałem o tych 30cm styro. Zwiększanie grubości powyżej "ileś tam" już nie daje efektu- zawyżamy koszt ocieplenia bez uzyskania efektu. Niedawno pytałem na forum czy warto wydać 100% więcej kasy na wełnę, przy jej lepszej izolacyjności tylko o ok. 33%. Wyszło, że lepiej dać tańszą i grubiej niż tą droższą.  "Czas zwrotu" inwestycji musi być ekonomią podparty.  To tak, jak kupowanie solarów za 10k, gdy na cwu wydam 50zł/mc. Liczyć 6m-cy cwu z solara zwrot nastąpiłby po ok. 30 latach. Poza szpanem efektu nie ma, bo te 10k wydane od razu.
Ale wszystko trzeba przeliczyć- co się nam bardziej opłaca- te tańsze i droższe rozwiązania. Oczywiście nie jest to proste, bo np. lepsza izolacja może wymóc zmianę sposobu ogrzewania, czyli np. z ekogroszku na prąd.
.

----------


## an-bud

> To teraz nastąpi ogólnonarodowa panika, bo z domów budowanych pewnie jeszcze do lat 90-tych to chyba z 80% miało chudziaka z betoniarki  Strach się bać


No i przyczepiliście się do części wypowiedzi mało znaczącej NS-a. Jak każdy sobie porówna ile jest możliwe w jego przypadku zaoszczędzenie na robocie to tyle może stawiać powyżej mniej więcej 70m2 aby zmieścić się w magicznych 200tyś zł. (oczywiście zależy to jeszcze od materiałów i konstrukcji przy typowych rozwiązaniach = wiedza budowlana  :wink: ) 
No i przypadkiem bronię tu NS-a .... aż mi głupio  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Bo Niktuś miał chyba co innego namyśli. Licha zaprawa plus braki techniczne i może wyjść babol. Nawet tynk z sufitu może na łeb spaść. Przy zbrojeniu wieńca, ław, czy stropu pomyłki mogą być faktycznie kosztowne i niebezpieczne. O instalacjach elektrycznych nawet się nie wypowiadam.

----------


## an-bud

> Bo Niktuś miał chyba co innego namyśli. Licha zaprawa plus braki techniczne i może wyjść babol. Nawet tynk z sufitu może na łeb spaść. Przy zbrojeniu wieńca, ław, czy stropu pomyłki mogą być faktycznie kosztowne i niebezpieczne. O instalacjach elektrycznych nawet się nie wypowiadam.


Głównie miał raczej na myśii dom za 200 koła około 100m2, a przy zmieniających się normach może się to udać może Netbetowi (moje wrażenie że może... ale nie musi) Za kilka lat będzie jeszcze trudniej... :sad:

----------


## kama33

> Bo Niktuś miał chyba co innego namyśli. Licha zaprawa plus braki techniczne i może wyjść babol. Nawet tynk z sufitu może na łeb spaść. Przy zbrojeniu wieńca, ław, czy stropu pomyłki mogą być faktycznie kosztowne i niebezpieczne. O instalacjach elektrycznych nawet się nie wypowiadam.


Babol to może wyjść nawet kiedy zatrudniamy fachowców. Ile razy ja słyszałam "ale tak robimy zawsze i domy stoją". Na szczęście miałam bardzo kompetentnego i wymagającego kierownika budowy. Sama nie raz klnęłam na koszty, w które mnie wpędzał, ale wiem, że właśnie taką postawą nie dopuścił do baboli.
Wydaje mi się, ze jeżeli buduje się dla siebie, to bardziej się dba o poprawność niz budując dla kogoś innego. Chociaż i to nie zawsze.

----------


## compi

I teraz namów kogoś z 200 tysiącami na całość żeby na dobrego kierownika-nauczyciela wydał jakieś 5% tej kwoty. Niktuś pisał o bezpieczeństwie i do tego się odnosiłem. Jeśli krzywo zamontujesz drzwi to ich najwyżej nie domkniesz. Jeśli źle zazbroisz strop to możesz budowy domu nie ukończyć.  Co do firm to jednak jest większe prawdopodobieństwo, że cieśla dobrze postawi więźbę niż Ty z mężem, hehe.

----------


## kama33

Ja jednak zaufałam firmom i nie tylko więźbę, ale i całość robili. Bardziej niż walącego się dachu przemawiał do mnie widok walącego się stropu  :big grin:  Prawda jest taka, ze i firmę i siebie pilnować trzeba. A kierownik, no cóż.... nie napiszę ile mniee kosztował, bo i tak nikt nie uwierzy  :big grin:  A na budowie bywał nawet i 2-3 razy dziennie. A pod telefonem o każdej porze dnia. Nocy nie wiem... nie sprawdzałam  :wink:

----------


## an-bud

> I teraz namów kogoś z 200 tysiącami na całość żeby na dobrego kierownika-nauczyciela wydał jakieś 5% tej kwoty. Niktuś pisał o bezpieczeństwie i do tego się odnosiłem. Jeśli krzywo zamontujesz drzwi to ich najwyżej nie domkniesz. Jeśli źle zazbroisz strop to możesz budowy domu nie ukończyć.  Co do firm to jednak jest większe prawdopodobieństwo, że cieśla dobrze postawi więźbę niż Ty z mężem, hehe.


Też do bezpieczeństwa się odniósł... widziałem zawalone stropy, nawet zawalony dom - a tylko po latach "fachowa ekipa" robiła ocieplenie :roll eyes:  jak i inne ukryte przekręty....prawie wszystko można spieprzyć  :yes: 

edyt. jest chyba na forum zdjęcie tego zawalonego domu

----------


## kama33

Czy dom będzie bezpieczny czy nie, nie zależy od tego czy chudziak będzie z betoniarki czy z betoniarni. I w jednym i w drugim przypadku odpowiedzialność ponoszą ludzie!

----------


## Sławek...

> U mnie promocje okien sięgały 45% - konieczna była wcześniejsza wpłata całości, miałem trochę mniejszy rabat, ale i tak warto było.





> U nas okna na profilu Veka Alphaline V90+ z pakietami 3 szybowymi U=0,5 byly tansze o 39% niz w sezonie.


nie wiedziałem, że w XXI wieku jeszcze są ludzie, którzy łapią się na taki marketing  :wink: 
Panowie nic do Was nie mam, cieszę się Waszym szczęściem i samozadowoleniem, że tak TANIUTKO udało się Wam kupić okna, ale jeżeli chcecie się przekonać ile na prawdę dostaliście rabatu to dajcie te okna teraz do wyceny tym samym firmom to przekonacie się, że NIKT nie jest w stanie obniżyć ceny za okna o 39-45% w jakiejkolwiek promocji...

----------


## kama33

> nie wiedziałem, że w XXI wieku jeszcze są ludzie, którzy łapią się na taki marketing 
> Panowie nic do Was nie mam, cieszę się Waszym szczęściem i samozadowoleniem, że tak TANIUTKO udało się Wam kupić okna, ale jeżeli chcecie się przekonać ile na prawdę dostaliście rabatu to dajcie te okna teraz do wyceny tym samym firmom to przekonacie się, że NIKT nie jest w stanie obniżyć ceny za okna o 39-45% w jakiejkolwiek promocji...


 Wg mnie to nie cena zimą jest obiżona, ale w sezonie sztucznie zawyżona. Tak czy inaczej kupując zimą okna można troszkę zaoszczędzić. Czasami...  :wink:

----------


## compi

> Ja jednak zaufałam firmom i nie tylko więźbę, ale i całość robili. Bardziej niż walącego się dachu przemawiał do mnie widok walącego się stropu  Prawda jest taka, ze i firmę i siebie pilnować trzeba. A kierownik, no cóż.... nie napiszę ile mniee kosztował, bo i tak nikt nie uwierzy  A na budowie bywał nawet i 2-3 razy dziennie. A pod telefonem o każdej porze dnia. Nocy nie wiem... nie sprawdzałam


To jeśli możesz przypomnij ile Cię wyniósł m2 domu. Zaczynamy krążyć w temacie rachunku prawdopodobieństwa i pytania ilu osobom uda się zwerbować za 1000zł takiego kierownika do tak prowadzonej budowy? Poza tym piszesz jednak o zatrudnionych firmach, a tu co chwila padają pytania, np. do naszej bohaterki Luntrusk, ile jest wstanie wykonać prac samodzielnie? Niech to zrobi wzorując się na dziennikach innych osób. Dom niestety to nie tylko wykończeniówka, chociaż to najdroższy z etapów.

----------


## kama33

Nigdy nie pisałam o kosztach budowy mojego domu więc nie mam co przypominać  :big grin:  nie mieści się on w kwocie z tego wątku, nie spełnia też wielu wymagań taniego budowania. Mieszkam w bardzo ubogim reejonie Polski, gdzie płaca na poziomie 2 tys na rękę jest dla wielu szczytem marzeń. Dlatego nie chcę publicznie pisać o kosztach, żeby niektórzy nie porwali się z motyką na słońce. Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany udzielę odpowiedzi na priv. Dom jest na etapie wykańczanie (mnie  :wink:  ) więc jeszcze nie mieszkamy  :smile:

----------


## compi

> Nigdy nie pisałam o kosztach budowy mojego domu więc nie mam co przypominać  nie mieści się on w kwocie z tego wątku, nie spełnia też wielu wymagań taniego budowania. Mieszkam w bardzo ubogim reejonie Polski, gdzie płaca na poziomie 2 tys na rękę jest dla wielu szczytem marzeń. Dlatego nie chcę publicznie pisać o kosztach, żeby niektórzy nie porwali się z motyką na słońce. Jeżeli ktoś jest zainteresowany udzielę odpowiedzi na priv. Dom jest na etapie wykańczanie (mnie  ) więc jeszcze nie mieszkamy


No chociaż napisz czy udało Ci się zejść do poziomu 2000zł/m2, bo wtedy będzie to jakiś odnośnik dla 100-metrowego domu. Ja zszedłem znacznie, ale ponad 15 miesięcy mieliśmy z synem wyjęte z życiorysu. Poza tym kierownik był za tysiaka, ale był też dowożony kilka razy, a z firm na naszej budowie to jedynie ludzie od studni, koparka, betoniarka z pompą i miksokret.

----------


## kama33

W tej chwili ok 1600 zł/m2. Zostało do zrobienia: 1. kupić piec co 2. płytki kupić i położyć 3. panele są kupione, kładzenie we własnym zakresie 4. Kupić farby - malowanie samemu 5. Biały montaż 6. Drzwi wewnętrzne. 7. Osprzęt - gniazdka itp 8. Tynk na zewnątrz bo ocieplenie już jest 9. Zrobić taras ale to już na kiedys, podobnie jak i zagospodarowanie działki. I chyba tyle. Ale dom ma sporo więcej niż 100 m kw i dlatego wydaje mi się, że i stad cena za mkw moze być niższa. Wielokrotnie udawało nam się zejść z ceny ze wzgędu na ilość do wykonania. Ponadto zauważyłam, że biorąc jedną firmę do kilku prac udaje się więcej wynegocjować zniżki  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Wg mnie to nie cena zimą jest obiżona, ale w sezonie sztucznie zawyżona. Tak czy inaczej kupując zimą okna można troszkę zaoszczędzić. Czasami...


O właśnie  :wink: 
Zimą dostałem również gratisowo wzmocnienia termo do okien,za które w sezonie trzeba było sporo dopłacać.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> nie wiedziałem, że w XXI wieku jeszcze są ludzie, którzy łapią się na taki marketing 
> Panowie nic do Was nie mam, cieszę się Waszym szczęściem i samozadowoleniem, że tak TANIUTKO udało się Wam kupić okna, ale jeżeli chcecie się przekonać ile na prawdę dostaliście rabatu to dajcie te okna teraz do wyceny tym samym firmom to przekonacie się, że NIKT nie jest w stanie obniżyć ceny za okna o 39-45% w jakiejkolwiek promocji...



Identyczne okna (bo niby jakie by inne) rownolegle wycenialem w 3 (jedna z wielkopolski 2 inne losowo wybrane) innych fabrykach polecanych na stronach producenta profili (VEKA). Podsumowujac nie trudno bylo wyliczyc nominalna cene (oczywiscie uwgledniajac delikatne roznice wynikajace chocby tylko z innego dostawcy szklen zaopatrujacego sie w innej hucie)... No ale przeciez Ty wiesz lepiej...

----------


## DEZET

> nie wiedziałem, że w XXI wieku jeszcze są ludzie, którzy łapią się na taki marketing 
> Panowie nic do Was nie mam, cieszę się Waszym szczęściem i samozadowoleniem, że tak TANIUTKO udało się Wam kupić okna, ale jeżeli chcecie się przekonać ile na prawdę dostaliście rabatu to dajcie te okna teraz do wyceny tym samym firmom to przekonacie się, że NIKT nie jest w stanie obniżyć ceny za okna o 39-45% w jakiejkolwiek promocji...


No to może nie obniżył, a zjechał z zawyżonej ceny. Konkurencja na rynku okien jest duża i każdy chce sprzedać swój produkt, szczególnie zimą, gdy jest zastój. Napisałem, że ja miałem mniejszy rabat niż 45%, ale w odstępie 2 lat od pierwszych wycen kupiłem lepsze okna- pakiet 3szybowy, ciepła ramka i kolor z zewnątrz, za które zapłaciłem mniej niż gdybym kupował wcześniej i poza okresem zimowym.

----------


## fotohobby

> O właśnie 
> Zimą dostałem również gratisowo wzmocnienia termo do okien,za które w sezonie trzeba było sporo dopłacać.


A potem latem wycenialem takie same okna ze wzmocnieniem termicznym i okazalo się, że cena prktycznie odpowiada Twojej, a ramka (ponoć) cieplejsza. Tylko rabat miał inna nazwę.
Cudow nie ma. 
Nawet w sezonie byli dealerzy, który na ofertach wliczali 35% rabatu, inni tylko 5% ale cena końcowa była porównywalna...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ha, ha...  Nibezpieczne ławy z betoniarki 
> Mądrze to on nie pisze, ale fantazję ma 
> 
> Tak się dziwnie składa, że dom-kostka z przelomu lat 60/70 ubiegłego wieku, w którym sie wychowałem, zotał postawiony "z betoniarki"
> Nawet pustaki byly wyrabiane na placu budowy na dwa lata przed jej rozpoczęciem. A obok tego domu w tej dzielnicy stoi kilkaset innych.
> Jakoś nie widzę po ludziach stresu związanego z mieszkaniem w niebezpiecznym domu.
> 
> Tak więc, kolego obawiający sie chudziaka z betoniarki, skup się nad racjonalnymi argumentami.


Nie czaruj foto głupotami.



> .Tak się dziwnie składa, że dom-kostka z przelomu lat 60/70 ubiegłego wieku........


Co ty chcesz w takiej chałupie robić .Pozostaje Ci tylko mieszkać do końca życia albo wyłożyć dużo kasy by wyglądał na lata obecne.O bezpieczeństwie w takich chałupach nie warto Ci pisać bo jak stawiasz takie argumenty i porównanie to traci to sens.

serdecznie pozdrawiam.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie czaruj foto głupotami.
> 
> 
> Co ty chcesz w takiej chałupie robić .Pozostaje Ci tylko mieszkać do końca życia albo wyłożyć dużo kasy by wyglądał na lata obecne.O bezpieczeństwie w takich chałupach nie warto Ci pisać bo jak stawiasz takie argumenty i porównanie to traci to sens.
> 
> serdecznie pozdrawiam.


Nawet czytać że zrozumieniem nie potrafisz....
Czy gdzieś napisałem, że w nim nadal mieszkam ? 

Co masz na myśli pisząc:



> O bezpieczeństwie w takich chałupach nie warto Ci pisać bo jak stawiasz takie argumenty i porównanie to traci to sens.


Dom stoi ponad 40 lat, bez jednego pęknięcia.
Rozwiń kwestie (nie)bezpieczeństwa mieszkania w takim domu ?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ...Tak się dziwnie składa, że dom-kostka z przelomu lat 60/70 ubiegłego wieku,* w którym sie wychowałem*, zotał postawiony "z betoniarki"...


Skąd niby widz ma to wiedzieć ,że tam nie mieszkasz???No to skoro już z tym zrozumieniem mam nie tak to może wypowiedz się co zmienisz by ta chałupka była na miare tej dzisiejszej???Skoro stawiasz ją jako argument z betoniarki to co zmienisz???Ot takie proste pytanko???A ja potem o niebezpieczeństwie.

W sumie to chyba nie warto pisać prawda???Skoro argumentację kwitujesz w wątku wiadomo jakim wstawiają chałupę z lat 60-ątych.Ty chyba czegoś nie kumasz.Prawda

----------


## gorbag

> Cudow nie ma. 
> Nawet w sezonie byli dealerzy, który na ofertach wliczali 35% rabatu, inni tylko 5% ale cena końcowa była porównywalna...


Również miałem takie wyceny, gdzie przy pierwszym wejściu z ulicy dawali na ofercie rabat 30%. Dochodzi zimowe kilka procent, rabat za przedpłatę i rabat robi wrażenie nawet bez żadnego targowania.

----------


## ella&co

> O właśnie 
> Zimą dostałem również gratisowo wzmocnienia termo do okien,za które w sezonie trzeba było sporo dopłacać.


Pytałam znajomej, która pracuje "w oknach" i dowiedziałam się, że te super zniżki biorą się od zawyżonych cen katalogowych. Każdy punkt sprzedający okna udziela super rabatu. W okresie zimowym, przy wpłacie 100% za okna (u nich za montaż płaci się po montażu) dostaje się dodatkowo 3-5 % zniżki "zimowej", termo jest obecnie w standardzie okien 3-szybowych, 6-komorowych  :big tongue:  :wink: 

I jak już pisałam też z tego rabatu korzystaliśmy.
Dla budujących, którzy jeszcze nie zamówili okien info, że te promocje są w większości punktów do końca stycznia :smile:  A montaż najwcześniej na wiosnę.

A wycenę okien trzeba robić w różnych miejscach. Cena za nasze okna (te same współczynniki) Stolbud Włoszczowa, materiał SOSNA - 39000, Urzędowski DĄB - 34000 :smile: 
 SUMMA SUMMARUM ZAMÓWILIŚMY PLASTIK :sad:

----------


## fotohobby

> Skąd niby widz ma to wiedzieć ,że tam nie mieszkasz???No to skoro już z tym zrozumieniem mam nie tak to może wypowiedz się co zmienisz by ta chałupka była na miare tej dzisiejszej???Skoro stawiasz ją jako argument z betoniarki to co zmienisz???Ot takie proste pytanko???A ja potem o niebezpieczeństwie.
> 
> W sumie to chyba nie warto pisać prawda???Skoro argumentację kwitujesz w wątku wiadomo jakim wstawiają chałupę z lat 60-ątych.Ty chyba czegoś nie kumasz.Prawda



A dlaczego z góry zakladasz, że tam mieszkam ?

Gdybym tam mieszkał, to pewnie wydałbym pieniadze na termomorednizację, co za tym idzie na nowa elewacje i lepsze okna i bezobsługowy system grzewczy.
Natomiast nie musiałbym wydawać złotówki, w celu zniekszenia bezpieczeństwa tego domu, bo stoi lat 40 bez rys.
 Ale może czegos nie wiem i zaraz sie od ciebie dowiem, skad groziłoby mi niebezpieczenstwo.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Panowie okniarze może już odpuście z tymi oknami bo kto sr....i dostanie to nie ten topik.Porozmawialiście to idźcie tu:


*Okna, drzwi, bramy garażowe

Elfir gdybyś mogła przywołać Panów do porządku.

serdecznie pozdrawiam

*

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .Natomiast nie musiałbym wydawać złotówki, w celu zniekszenia bezpieczeństwa tego domu, bo stoi lat 40 bez rys..


Skoro już "ze zrozumieniem przerobiliśmy" to może poczytaj Sam siebie.No to skoro tam nie mieszkasz to tym bardziej dom gnuśnieje,psuje się od środka, a tym samym staje się niebezpieczny.Prawda???Przypominam Ci byś uważnie cedził słowa myślał gdzie obecnie się znajdujesz.Gdyby Ci to umskło :big grin:  to przypomnę ,że nadal jesteś tu:
*Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć?*

----------


## ella&co

Ani nie jestem  pan, ani nie "okniarz". A coś Ty taki drażliwy? Wszystko Ci nie pasuje, wszystkiego się czepiasz. Lepiej wypisywać epitety niż podawać informacje co zrobić, by nie przepłacić?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .Gdybym tam mieszkał, to pewnie wydałbym pieniadze na termomorednizację, co za tym idzie na nowa elewacje i lepsze okna i bezobsługowy system grzewczy..


Tak dochodzę do wniosku ,że Ty chyba się pogubiłeś z lekka albo masz dużo kasy to może wstrzel się w topik o wyższych  że tak powiem priorytetach.Wybacz mi ale jakoś mi tu nie pasujesz no chyba ,że powiesz ile już kasy włożyłeś w skończenie swej chałupki.???

----------


## fotohobby

Człowieku, ty mnie twoje przemyslenia i nietrafne załozenia mnie załamuja....
W tym domu mieszkaja moi rodzice, dom ma sie swietnie, pomijając spore koszty ogrzania i obslugowy system c.o.
Wiem, w jakim temacie jesteśmy, ale to ty w tym temacie wysunąłeś tezę, że ławy i chudziak z betoniarki sa niebezpieczne.
Udowodnij to, bo póki co, jedyne co potrafisz wymyślić, to "gnuśnienie i psucie sie od srodka"

----------


## kama33

Ten wątek jest ciekawy jak zwykle do pewnego momentu :/ Zaśmiecacie go bzdurnymi dyskusjami. Okażcie się mądrzejsi od Pana Niktspecjalny i nie wdawajcie się z nim w rozmowy na żenująco niskim poziomie. Błagam!!

----------


## niktspecjalny

> "


Mam swoje zdanie i go nie zmienię na temat domu za 200 tyś przy wykonywaniu tych bardzo odpowiedzialnych prac własnymi rękami.Wtedy w moich oczach staje się to niebezpieczne ponieważ niektórych prac samemu wykonywać się nie powinno. Ideą tego przedsięwzięcia są pewne znane procedury, zapisy np. ,projekt,Ktoś kto to kontroluje,np.dobór właściwych materiałów,nadzór nad pracami,wreszcie gwarancje,odszkodowanie choćby w Sądzie,Tak ma być???




> Niktspecjalny -- nie sprowokujesz mnie  Tym bardziej, że jakieś takie niezrozumiałe dla mnie są te Twoje wypowiedzi  Miłej nocy


Jak się kończy argument to pozostaje nazwać trolla trollem a potem po indiańsku odejść spać.To są już przestarzałe metody choć znane już w tym topiku o marzeniach bezpiecznej budowie swojego gniazda.




> niktspecjalny, dawno nie uczestniczyłem w tak żenujacej dyskusji. 
> Wymyślasz sobie jakieś teorie, a potem masz pretensje, że nie napisałem, ze jest inaczej  
> Swojej tezy tez nie potrafisz udowodnić.
> Nie ma na tym forum tak jalowego użytkownika, jak ty. Chyba, ze zbanowana wróci 
> 
> Wiecej cie karmił nie bedę.
> 
> Załącznik 236020


Trzymam Cię za słowo a o swej chatce tyle tu napisałeś i tyle wykonałeś bezpiecznych prac ,że aż mi się lepiej na serduchu zrobiło.Miły gość z Ciebie i te Toje wejścia już mi wszystko wytłumaczyły.Podobało mi się. :bye:

----------


## an-bud

> Mam swoje zdanie i go nie zmienię na temat domu za 200 tyś przy wykonywaniu tych bardzo odpowiedzialnych prac własnymi rękami.Wtedy w moich oczach staje się to niebezpieczne ponieważ niektórych prac samemu wykonywać się nie powinno. Ideą tego przedsięwzięcia są pewne znane procedury, zapisy np. ,projekt,Ktoś kto to kontroluje,np.dobór właściwych materiałów,nadzór nad pracami,wreszcie gwarancje,odszkodowanie choćby w Sądzie,Tak ma być???


A kto według Ciebie jest "prawdziwym" budowlańcem? Może szkoły budowlane wyszkoliły budowlańców?  :big grin:  Czy przylecieli z innej planety? Znam mechanika co ma firmę budowlaną, i w innych zawodach... leśnika też znasz z forum.... zresztą znakomitego fachowca.
Tylko trzeba* myśleć* i się chcieć nauczyć..... na FM spotkałem dużo ludzi umiejących teoretycznie dużo więcej niż "wyszkolony" budowlaniec. Zbrojenie? żaden problem dla* myślącego* wystarczy rysunek techniczny...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A kto według Ciebie jest "prawdziwym" budowlańcem? Może szkoły budowlane wyszkoliły budowlańców?  Czy przylecieli z innej planety? Znam mechanika co ma firmę budowlaną, i w innych zawodach... leśnika też znasz z forum.... zresztą znakomitego fachowca.
> Tylko trzeba* myśleć* i się chcieć nauczyć..... na FM spotkałem dużo ludzi umiejących teoretycznie dużo więcej niż "wyszkolony" budowlaniec. Zbrojenie? żaden problem dla* myślącego* wystarczy rysunek techniczny...


Masz racje i tego absolutnie nie neguję ,chodzi mi tu o aspekt prawny .Gdyby iść za Twoim rozumowaniem np.


> Zbrojenie? żaden problem dla* myślącego* wystarczy rysunek techniczny..


 jeśli zrobi to tak jak mówisz wytłumacz trollowi jak mnie tu nazywają,kto to zatwierdzi i czy będzie widział jak ta myśląca osoba domniemam ,że mówimy o złotej rączce bez wykształcenia- w tym kierunku czyli o inwestorze chcącym zaoszczędzić wkładem własnym jak to robiła.Czy tak jak się to utarło za friko podbije nam DB i też będzie dla NB pasowało.

----------


## an-bud

> Masz racje i tego absolutnie nie neguję ,chodzi mi tu o aspekt prawny .Gdyby iść za Twoim rozumowaniem np. jeśli zrobi to tak jak mówisz wytłumacz trollowi jak mnie tu nazywają,kto to zatwierdzi i czy będzie widział jak ta myśląca osoba domniemam ,że mówimy o złotej rączce bez wykształcenia- w tym kierunku czyli o inwestorze chcącym zaoszczędzić wkładem własnym jak to robiła.Czy tak jak się to utarło za friko podbije nam DB i też będzie dla NB pasowało.


 jak zrobił to dobrze może dłużej, może nawet dokładniej... wszystko robią tylko ludzie...
Zakładam że odpowiedzialny inspektor nadzoru sprawdzi i podpisze/odbierze zbrojenie.... nawet mnie niby budowlańca sprawdzał na tym etapie  :wink:   ja też budowlańców sprawdzałem...

----------


## niktspecjalny

Dmucham tylko na zimne bo wiem co mnie spotkało i pisać o tym nie chcę,wiadomo dlaczego.Podniosło by  się larum niepotrzebnie i watek znów przez trolla uciekłby w inną stronę tak jak u Panów okniarzy wzajemnej adoracji wałkujących już kilka stron o oknach które tu tak naprawdę na tym etapie nie są aż ważne gdy zaczynamy budowę .Potem oczywiście są problemem ale jeśli już nie powiesz mi chyba ,że Pan złota rączka sam wstawi okna??? :sad: 




> A kto według Ciebie jest "prawdziwym" budowlańcem? Może szkoły budowlane wyszkoliły budowlańców?


sjp "pracownik budowlany, robotnik budowlany, osoba trudniąca się murarstwem, dekarstwem, wznoszeniem budynków oraz budowaniem dróg"


zapraszam Cię dzisiaj do mnie ponieważ pasjonuje mnie od wielu lat stomatologia.Wyleczę Ci ubytki i założę w domu dobre wypełnienia światłoutwardzalne.Przyjedź.


http://forum.budujemydom.pl/Przerobk...OM-t17923.html





> Oczywiście – MOŻNA mieć zastrzeżenia – że to drożej….
> TAK!
> Ale też jest to LEPIEJ i to na całe lata trwania domu!
> Jak już wleźliśmy w to gówno (bieda domek) to jest to chyba skuteczna metoda RWD. (ratowania własnej dupy!)
> 
> Decyzja należy do inwestora, tak jak i rachunki do zapłacenia…
> TERAZ (za budowę) i W PRZYSZŁOŚCI (za stały koszt utrzymania).
> 
> Adam M.


Przepiękny artykuł Adama.Tłumaczący wszystko.Nigdy z Nim nie rozmawiam ponieważ to wielki gościu z wielkim doświadczeniem i znakomitym przekazem.

Adamie przepraszam ,że podałem linka do tej strony ale może bana nie dostanę.an-bud jak go przeczytasz coś skreśl tylko nie nazywaj mnie trollem.

----------


## DEZET

"... nie powiesz mi chyba ,że Pan złota rączka sam wstawi okna??? :sad: "

Po tym poście NS odnoszę wrażenie, że jesteś  mocno "nietechniczny" - obsługa wiertarki, młotka i poziomicy to naprawdę taki wielki problem?
Chętnie posłuchałbym o problemie jaki Ciebie dotknął... żeby tego błędu inni nie popełnili.

----------


## an-bud

> http://forum.budujemydom.pl/Przerobka-bieda-domku-krytego-wata-na-prawdziwy-DOM-t17923.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Przepiękny artykuł Adama.Tłumaczący wszystko.Nigdy z Nim nie rozmawiam ponieważ to wielki gościu z wielkim doświadczeniem i znakomitym przekazem.
> 
> Adamie przepraszam ,że podałem linka do tej strony ale może bana nie dostanę.an-bud jak go przeczytasz coś skreśl tylko nie nazywaj mnie trollem.


Przegadałem z Adamem przy piwku kilka zlotów... (zdarzyło się nam też rozmawiać razem z TB   :big grin:  zgadzam się że wielki z niego ale jednak człowiek  :wink:  Mam troszkę inne zdanie na ten temat....a może jednak podobne, jest to trudne do osiągnięcia ale jednak możliwe... co prawda rzadko spotykane w realu....

Wystarczy Ci taka odpowiedz ?

----------


## an-bud

> "... nie powiesz mi chyba ,że Pan złota rączka sam wstawi okna???"
> 
> Po tym poście NS odnoszę wrażenie, że jesteś  mocno "nietechniczny" - obsługa wiertarki, młotka i poziomicy to naprawdę taki wielki problem?
> Chętnie posłuchałbym o problemie jaki Ciebie dotknął... żeby tego błędu inni nie popełnili.


Przy samodzielnym wstawianiu okien tracisz na nie gwarancję ... ale to żaden problem :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> "... nie powiesz mi chyba ,że Pan złota rączka sam wstawi okna???"
> 
> Po tym poście NS odnoszę wrażenie, że jesteś  mocno "nietechniczny" - obsługa wiertarki, młotka i poziomicy to naprawdę taki wielki problem?
> Chętnie posłuchałbym o problemie jaki Ciebie dotknął... żeby tego błędu inni nie popełnili.


Te proste czynności ,powtarzam proste są mi dobrze znane i nie tylko.Wstawisz okna sam???Położysz instalację gazową sam???elektryczną???Instalację hydrauliczną???Ja to potrafię zrobić ale robić już bym nie chciał,dlaczego???Zostawiam to sobie by nie karmić nieżyczliwych........ a Ty???




> Przegadałem z Adamem przy piwku kilka zlotów... (zdarzyło się nam też rozmawiać razem z TB   zgadzam się że wielki z niego ale jednak człowiek  Mam troszkę inne zdanie na ten temat....a może jednak podobne, jest to trudne do osiągnięcia ale jednak możliwe... co prawda rzadko spotykane w realu....
> 
> Wystarczy Ci taka odpowiedz ?


satysfakcjonuje mnie.

serdecznie pozdrawiam.




> Przy samodzielnym wstawianiu okien tracisz na nie gwarancję ... ale to żaden problem


O tego typu zagadnienia mi chodzi i wielokrotnie tu już pisałem i o utratach gwarancji także..Ale powiedz dlaczego oni nie chcą pewnych rzeczy zrozumieć???

----------


## ella&co

Montaż okien - prościzna :wink:  Trzeba przekalkulować, czy warto. My kupiliśmy okna z usługą montażu, więc VAT wyniósł 8%. Tak samo brama garażowa, parapety i drzwi zewnętrzne. W naszym przypadku była to skórka za wyprawkę :wink:  Można ten czas wykorzystać na inne okołobudowlane prace.

Podobnie rzecz się miała z instalacją POŚki. Wyliczając różnicę w cenie (gdybyśmy sami wszystko kupowali, nie mielibyśmy takich cen) wyszło nam, że firmie zapłaciliśmy 1000 zł :smile:  No i jest gwarancja :wink:

----------


## an-bud

> satysfakcjonuje mnie.
> 
> serdecznie pozdrawiam.


Mam tylko jedną uwagę do Ciebie... pisz jaśniej aby większość mogla zrozumieć... bo trudno większości przychodzi umiejętne rozszyfrowywanie Twoich postów...

----------


## DEZET

Spięcia rozdzielni nie będę robił( zrobi instalator), ale rozprowadzenie kabli tak. Instalacja hydrauliczna- robiłem już w miedzi i plastikach, pex mi nie straszny.
 Gaz podłączy firma z uprawnieniami. Do tej pory wstawiłem tylko ponad 10 okien - wszystkie działają! W budowanym domu wstawiła firma, bo taka była umowa. Ludzie sami wstawiają okna, widać utrata gwarancji nie powstrzymuje ich od tego. 
Poza tym, niektórzy mogą mieć np. uprawnienia gazowe i zrobią instalacje sami- powiesz im, że nie mogą?

----------


## ella&co

Instalację elektryczną robił Mąż. Sprawdzał Specjalista z Uprawnieniami i był pod wrażeniem :smile:  To samo było ze zbrojeniami fundamentów i wieloma innymi pracami. Hydraulikę robili fachowcy. Brak sprzętu i czasu tu zdecydował :wink:  Jeśli ktoś buduje w okolicy Radomia, Iłży, Starachowic, to mogę polecić super ekipę. Pod każdym względem, także cenowo (mają swój materiał w cenach dla nas nieosiągalnych).

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Mam tylko jedną uwagę do Ciebie... pisz jaśniej aby większość mogla zrozumieć... bo trudno większości przychodzi umiejętne rozszyfrowywanie Twoich postów...


Postaram się. :yes:  :big grin: 




> Spięcia rozdzielni nie będę robił( zrobi instalator), ale rozprowadzenie kabli tak. Instalacja hydrauliczna- robiłem już w miedzi i plastikach, pex mi nie straszny.
>  Gaz podłączy firma z uprawnieniami. Do tej pory wstawiłem tylko ponad 10 okien - wszystkie działają! W budowanym domu wstawiła firma, bo taka była umowa. Ludzie sami wstawiają okna, widać utrata gwarancji nie powstrzymuje ich od tego. 
> Poza tym, niektórzy mogą mieć np. uprawnienia gazowe i zrobią instalacje sami- powiesz im, że nie mogą?


Ludziom z uprawnieniami!!!Takim nigdy bo wiedzą na czym stoją i taką oszczędność zawsze przyjmę.Zawsze. DEZECIK ale my się rozumiemy bo troszku mnie zaskoczyłeś z takimi ludźmi??? :yes:

----------


## Sławek...

> Identyczne okna (bo niby jakie by inne) rownolegle wycenialem w 3 (jedna z wielkopolski 2 inne losowo wybrane) *innych fabrykach*


no i to jest słowo - klucz
w różnych fabrykach może być różna cena, ale żadna fabryka nie obniży ceny zimą o 39 % w stosunku do sezonu a skoro w to wierzysz to jesteś "złotym targetem" jak to Arturo nazywa  :wink:

----------


## an-bud

i znów posprzątane a poprzednio otwierałem 500 stronkę  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Może kogoś zainteresuje szacunkowy koszt budowy 100m2:
http://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Ile-...u-3009967.html

Proszę zwrócić uwagę, na pozycję w SSZ "schody i balustrady" - ponad 18k, a mowa o domu parterowym  :wink: 
Przede wszystkim widać, ile kosztuje nas robocizna :wink:

----------


## gentoonx

> Może kogoś zainteresuje szacunkowy koszt budowy 100m2:
> http://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Ile-...u-3009967.html
> 
> Proszę zwrócić uwagę, na pozycję w SSZ "schody i balustrady" - ponad 18k, a mowa o domu parterowym 
> Przede wszystkim widać, ile kosztuje nas robocizna


 :jaw drop: 
skoro tyczy się parterowego, a schody i balustrady, to chyba raczej widać ile kosztuje nas głupota

----------


## niktspecjalny

> skoro tyczy się parterowego, a schody i balustrady, to chyba raczej widać ile kosztuje nas głupota


No!,bo cho!Bą bo! :bye:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Może kogoś zainteresuje szacunkowy koszt budowy 100m2:
> http://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Ile-kosztuje-budowa-domu-3009967.html
> 
> Proszę zwrócić uwagę, na pozycję w SSZ "schody i balustrady" - ponad 18k, a mowa o domu parterowym 
> Przede wszystkim widać, ile kosztuje nas robocizna


A to wkleiłeś by wkleić ???Czy w zupełnie innym zamiarem się kierowałeś???.Kokietujesz widownię czy walisz w ............a???

Proszę ,ą,ę .Ty jaja sobie robisz z widza!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mad:

----------


## DEZET

Wkleiłem, żeby pokazać, jak niektórzy "fachowcy" tworzą artykuły i kosztorysy. Przykład schodów za 18k w parterówce dobitnie o tym świadczy. Dyskusja pod artykułem, to też ciekawa lektura  :wink: 
Niktspecjalny- przeczytałeś?... więc z czym masz tu problem?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wkleiłem, żeby pokazać, jak niektórzy "fachowcy" tworzą artykuły i kosztorysy. Przykład schodów za 18k w parterówce dobitnie o tym świadczy. Dyskusja pod artykułem, to też ciekawa lektura 
> Niktspecjalny- przeczytałeś?... więc z czym masz tu problem?


Przeczytałem i mam problem z Tobą.Co chcesz tak istotnego przekazać widowni. :wink:

----------


## kama33

Nie dość, ze takie artykuły pisane są nierzetelnie to jeszcze podają jakieś uśrednione ceny np. robocizny. A tak jak juz pisałam wcześniej koszt robocizny bardzo zależy od regionu Polski. Gdybym wcześniej przeczytała taki artykuł, to nigdy nie porwałabym się na budowę mojego domu  :smile:

----------


## ella&co

W miarę miarodajny kosztorys można sobie samemu stworzyć prosząc o wycenę lokalne składy budowlane oraz lokalnych fachowców (pytając np. ile będzie kosztować wykonanie całej łazienki, a nie ułożenie m2 płytek, ale tu już trzeba mieć konkretne plany). Do całości zdroworązsądkowo dodać 30%. I trzymać się ustalonych limitów, co może być trudne, szczególnie przy wykończeniówce, bo pokus pełno :wink:  Natomiast większość kosztorysów tworzonych przed budową przez np. biura projektowe ma się nijak do rzeczywistości.

----------


## Xerses

> no i to jest słowo - klucz
> w różnych fabrykach może być różna cena, ale żadna fabryka nie obniży ceny zimą o 39 % w stosunku do sezonu a skoro w to wierzysz to jesteś "złotym targetem" jak to Arturo nazywa


Właśnie.... jak słyszę 40% rabatu to od razu mam wrażenie że ktoś chce mnie  kolokwialnie mówiąc - wydymać. Nie ma takich obniżek. Chyba ze ktoś zarabia 100 % na towarze - a w tym układzie powstaje pytanie - co to za towar? I niech mi nikt tu o przecenach ciuchów w galeriach nie mówi  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Na fakturach za przewody elektryczne niektórzy widzą rabat 60% : D

----------


## gentoonx

> Właśnie.... jak słyszę 40% rabatu to od razu mam wrażenie że ktoś chce mnie  kolokwialnie mówiąc - wydymać. Nie ma takich obniżek. Chyba ze ktoś zarabia 100 % na towarze - a w tym układzie powstaje pytanie - co to za towar? I niech mi nikt tu o przecenach ciuchów w galeriach nie mówi


Tak może pisać tylko ktoś, kto nie miał i nie ma nic wspólnego z żadnym procesem produkcyjnym.

uwierz, że wartość materiału (na ogól półproduktów) w gotowym wyrobie to w większości przypadków nie całe 20% (i to raczej bliżej 15%), a koszta produkcji całkowite gotowego wyrobu to tak do 30-34%.

ale, ... co ja będę  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

No i co, ze tyle kosztuje materiał i produkcja?
Dochodzą do tego jeszcze koszty projektu, wdrożenia, koszty pracowników pozapodukcyjnych, transportu ,składowania, marketingu itp...
I dlatego 40% rabatu to niestety gra z cenami katalogowymi....

Poza tym produkt, produktowy nierówny, gdzieniegdzie  narzuty sa wieksze, produkcja innych jestt mniej rentowna

----------


## מרכבה

> Te proste czynności ,powtarzam proste są mi dobrze znane i nie tylko.Wstawisz okna sam???Położysz instalację gazową sam???elektryczną???Instalację hydrauliczną???Ja to potrafię zrobić ale robić już bym nie chciał,dlaczego???Zostawiam to sobie by nie karmić nieżyczliwych........


To Niktuś pytanie za 100 punktów - skąd ta niska samoocena? i podcinanie skrzydeł innym ? chyba warto do czegoś dążyć i się doskonalić ?
Nie każdego jest stać wybudować dom z pomocą firm premium.

Widziałeś Ty krzywą gausa ? to ona dobrze pokazuje gdzie jest większość, gdzie są wybitni i gdzie są totalni olewacze i niedojdy

----------


## pionan

> Właśnie.... jak słyszę 40% rabatu to od razu mam wrażenie że ktoś chce mnie  kolokwialnie mówiąc - wydymać. Nie ma takich obniżek. Chyba ze ktoś zarabia 100 % na towarze - a w tym układzie powstaje pytanie - co to za towar? I niech mi nikt tu o przecenach ciuchów w galeriach nie mówi


Co to za towar? Ja np u siebie taki sprzedaje. Grupa podstawowych produktow, najczesciej sprzedawanych, srednie uzyski na poziomie 300%. Przy rabacie 40% to ciagle prawie 200% uzysku.

----------


## kama33

> Co to za towar? Ja np u siebie taki sprzedaje. Grupa podstawowych produktow, najczesciej sprzedawanych, srednie uzyski na poziomie 300%. Przy rabacie 40% to ciagle prawie 200% uzysku.


  A my kupujący doskonale o tym wiemy a i tak się cieszymy gdy dostaniemy 40% rabatu  :big grin:

----------


## ella&co

Lepszy rydz niż nic :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> To Niktuś pytanie za 100 punktów - skąd ta niska samoocena? i podcinanie skrzydeł innym ? chyba warto do czegoś dążyć i się doskonalić ?
> Nie każdego jest stać wybudować dom z pomocą firm premium.
> 
> Widziałeś Ty krzywą gausa ? to ona dobrze pokazuje gdzie jest większość, gdzie są wybitni i gdzie są totalni olewacze i niedojdy





> ..Bo mnie się widzi iż tylko siedzisz i ględzisz .........


A czego oczekujesz po tak merytorycznej zaczepce???????????????.Powiem Ci facet abyś zrozumiał mą intencję.Wybudować i czuć klimat domu,wybudować i być w nim bezpiecznym,wybudować dla dziatków swych by pamiątkę po Ojcach mieli,wybudować by stał i był widziany,wybudować by świadczył o tym kto go zbudował,Wybudować by sprawiał domu-schronienia przed tym czego nie potrafimy zwalczyć.......... :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  :mad: 

Twoje krzywe mnie nie teges.Z szacunkiem ale nie te fale.Wybacz.

----------


## an-bud

> Wybudować by sprawiał domu-schronienia przed tym czego nie potrafimy zwalczyć....


Wyrwane z kontekstu...
 To może być  kamienna wieża obronna zakończona zajebistym tarasem i na nim cztery armaty ustawione we wszystkich kierunkach świata.... mieści się w temacie bo materiał/kamienie zbierane własnoręcznie po polach i rowach....???  :roll eyes: 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wyrwane z kontekstu...
>  To może być  kamienna wieża obronna zakończona zajebistym tarasem i na nim cztery armaty ustawione we wszystkich kierunkach świata.... mieści się w temacie bo materiał/kamienie zbierane własnoręcznie po polach i rowach....??? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Ty to ze mną próbujesz  wojować li tylko Wojem jezdeś???Wichury łamiące drzewa, Ci znane,siarczysty mróz gdy prundu braknie,TIR-y w ośpieniu bombardujące ściany,grad wielkości jaj,śnieżyca wodo-podobna gdy łokna zakleja na tydzień.ZNASZ!!!Czy walisz w ..........kometkę.??? :tongue: 

A z tym zajebistym to se poczekaj......taki Wiesz luzik. :hug:

----------


## an-bud

> Ty to ze mną próbujesz  wojować li tylko Wojem jezdeś???Wichury łamiące drzewa, Ci znane,siarczysty mróz gdy prundu braknie,TIR-y w ośpieniu bombardujące ściany,grad wielkości jaj,śnieżyca wodo-podobna gdy łokna zakleja na tydzień.ZNASZ!!!Czy walisz w ..........kometkę.???
> 
> A z tym zajebistym to se poczekaj......taki Wiesz luzik.


Co Ty... marzyła mi się kiedyś taka wieża.... nawet projekt sobie zrobiłem  :yes:  ...armaty teraz tylko dodałem  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Co Ty... marzyła mi się kiedyś taka wieża.... nawet projekt sobie zrobiłem  ...armaty teraz tylko dodałem


Chcesz taką zobaczyć?Zapraszam przyjedź. :yes: .Nie krzyżacka ale wieża. Wiiiiiiiiiiiidaaaaaaaaaaaaaać całą okolicę i barek w niej obficie zaopatrzony.Luneta i nud.......se można za darmo oglądać.żartowałem bo mnie Elfir wykasuje. :bye:

----------


## Bracianka

> ?Wichury łamiące drzewa, Ci znane,siarczysty mróz gdy prundu braknie,TIR-y w ośpieniu bombardujące ściany,grad wielkości jaj,śnieżyca wodo-podobna gdy łokna zakleja na tydzień.ZNASZ!!!Czy walisz w ..........kometkę.???


Bunkier, jak nic bunkier!!!  :big lol: 

Co do tych tirów to się nie wypowiadam, zagadnienie mnie nie obejmuje.




> Wybudować i czuć klimat domu,wybudować i być w nim bezpiecznym,wybudować dla dziatków swych by pamiątkę po Ojcach mieli,wybudować by stał i był widziany,wybudować by świadczył o tym kto go zbudował,Wybudować by sprawiał domu-schronienia przed tym czego nie potrafimy zwalczyć..........


A teraz po kolei:
1. jeśli do "klimatu domu" potrzeba Ci ścian wykończonych w wysokim standardzie, a nie po prostu zżytej ze sobą rodziny, która ten "klimat" tworzy, to już nie problem innych budujących, tylko raczej Twój. Dla mnie klimatem domu może być kilka przytulnych pokoików, dla Ciebie co innego. Ale tego akurat wycenić się nie da, więc do wątku, który wybitnie traktuje o pieniądzach argument "klimatu" nie pasuje,
2. dlaczego człowiek ma nie być bezpieczny w małym, dobrze ogrzanym i ocieplonym, wybudowanym z przyzwoitej jakości materiałów domku? bo materiały udało mu się kupić za przypuśćmy 120 tysięcy, a nie 375?,
3. sorry, budowanie domu dla kogoś "na pamiątkę" chyba mija się z celem - pamiątkę trzeba później ogrzać, utrzymać i posprzątać - bardzo kosztowna ta pamiątka, zwłaszcza że jednak większość "dziatków" w "pamiątkach" ojców swych nie chce mieszkać, z różnych powodów,
4. dom ma być widziany - no WOW, najlepiej jakby do wycieczki obfotografowywać przyjeżdżały - jest właśnie na odwrót moim zdaniem, dom ma pasować do okolicy i zbytnio nie rzucać się w oczy, poza tym dom to chyba do mieszkania jest, a nie do patrzenia (co nie zmienia faktu, że najlepiej jakby były schludny),
5. dom ma świadczyć o tym kto go zbudował - ok, to jak mój poczciwy sąsiad, który dobrym i przyjaznym człowiekiem jest, wystawi sobie dom, który się np. Tobie czy mnie nie spodoba, tzn. sąsiad to buc i matoł? znów coś co nie pasuje do tego wątku, bo nie podlega wycenie.

Ogólnie chłopie, ludzi wchodzą tu sobie, może nie tyle poprawić samopoczucie, że się da, tylko się *zmotywować*, a Ty ten wątek zaśmiecasz jakimiś niedookreślonymi pojęciami, niegramatycznymi zdaniami, argumentami, w których brak jakichkolwiek konkretów.

A teraz napisz mi proszę, dlaczego np. taki domek:
http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...arazu,504.html
nie jest dla Ciebie "godnym" domem, jeśli jest wybudowany solidnie i zgodnie ze sztuką? Szczerze mam nadzieję, że naszym znajomym bez problemu uda się zmieścić w magicznej kwocie 200 tysięcy, zwłaszcza, że dom już stoi i przykryty jest dachem.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Bunkier, jak nic bunkier!!! 
> 
> Co do tych tirów to się nie wypowiadam, zagadnienie mnie nie obejmuje.
> 
> 
> 
> A teraz po kolei:
> 1. jeśli do "klimatu domu" potrzeba Ci ścian wykończonych w wysokim standardzie, a nie po prostu zżytej ze sobą rodziny, która ten "klimat" tworzy, to już nie problem innych budujących, tylko raczej Twój. Dla mnie klimatem domu może być kilka przytulnych pokoików, dla Ciebie co innego. Ale tego akurat wycenić się nie da, więc do wątku, który wybitnie traktuje o pieniądzach argument "klimatu" nie pasuje,
> 2. dlaczego człowiek ma nie być bezpieczny w małym, dobrze ogrzanym i ocieplonym, wybudowanym z przyzwoitej jakości materiałów domku? bo materiały udało mu się kupić za przypuśćmy 120 tysięcy, a nie 375?,
> ...


Chodziło Ci o elektorat ? :big grin:

----------


## Bracianka

> Chodziło Ci o elektorat ?


Nie, emocję swą chciałam w końcu wyrazić  :tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie, emocję swą chciałam w końcu wyrazić


I Ci wyszło!

----------


## Bracianka

Dzięki za uznanie o wielki, a może tak coś konstruktywnego?  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .......Ogólnie chłopie, ludzi wchodzą tu sobie, może nie tyle poprawić samopoczucie, że się da, tylko się *zmotywować, a Ty ten wątek zaśmiecasz jakimiś niedookreślonymi pojęciami, niegramatycznymi zdaniami, argumentami, w których brak jakichkolwiek konkretów.
> *............


amen.................Weź ten topik w swoje ręce i tłumacz.Skoro go zaśmiecam to co masz Ty do powiedzenia??? :mad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

2006 do 2013.

----------


## Sursum

Czytam sobie Waszą mało konstruktywną pyskówkę (w sumie pyskówki zawsze takie są) i taka refleksja mnie naszła. Jeśli dom za pół miliona to "pałac" to jak określilibyście taki za dwa miliony albo pięć? Bo przecież takich całkiem sporo powstaje. Pomijam już rezydencje kosztujące milionów naście, bo to jest w skali naszego kraju raczej jednostkowe zagadnienie (i na pewno właściciele takich nieruchomości na to forum nie zaglądną). 

Jeśli spojrzeć w dane GUS, to średnia powierzchnia użytkowa domu jednorodzinnego w Polsce (nowooddawanego) wynosi obecnie około 150 m2, można więc spokojnie przyjąć, że mówimy o około 180 m2 po podłogach (jeśli nie więcej). Koszt takiego domu to właśnie około 450 - 600 tysięcy, w zależności od standardu, lokalizacji, etc. etc. Czyli hasło "pół miliona" oddaje raczej rzeczywistość polskiej klasy średniej niż hasło "200.000". Pomijając zacietrzewienie, jakie pojawia się w tym wątku, wzajemne animozje, inwektywy i małe złośliwostki, powinniśmy się raczej skupić na tym aspekcie - siłą rzeczy przeciętne ludzkie aspiracje skorelowane będą z przeciętnymi warunkami lokalnymi. Jeśli przeciętnie w RP budujemy domy 150 m2 użytkówki za przeciętnie pół bańki to raczej powinniśmy uwypuklić dystans jaki dzieli dom przeciętny od tego będącego w zasięgu inwestora, który ma mniej zasobny portfel lub też po prostu nie chce zaciągać kredytu hipotecznego. Czyli, mówiąc po ludzku, miast zachęcać (co jest dobre w przypadku uczenia dziecka jazdy na rowerze) pokazywać raczej przepaść dzielącą wyobrażenia czytelników od realiów.

W dawnych czasach budowanie rozpoczynało się od "zorganizowania" cegły i cementu. Stanowiło to pierwsze wyzwanie, a dalej budowa "szła". Dzisiaj takie podejście jest niemożliwe, a wielu czytelników cały czas wychodzi z podobnego założenia uznając, że "jakoś to będzie".

----------


## artix1

> No!,bo cho!Bą bo!


 Wszystkie odpowiedzi na większość trudnych budowlanych zagadnień, zawarte są w tym tajnym kodzie. Znajomy szyfrant z wieloletnim doświadczeniem niestety nie dał rady, ale językoznawca określił ten język, jako pradawny Inkaski  :tongue: . Dajecie się podpuszczać specjaliście od kotletów i kremu z borowików, o budownictwie chłop wie nic lub prawie nic. Chwilowo dyskusja wskakuje na właściwe tory i zaraz jest wykolejana kolejnym tajnym kodem cudaka. Szkoda, bo wątek pomimo upływu lat ciągle jest aktualny i śledzony przez sporą gromadkę przeciętnych Kowalskich. Czasy mamy takie, a nie inne, ciągle oscylujemy w przedziale domów tanich, bo na takie w większości nas stać. Czy są "bezpieczne" budowane samemu, godne  i inne takie tam pierdoły speca z wiedzą rodem z  "Master chef" nie jemu oceniać. Olimp, kończ waść, wstydu oszczędź!

----------


## Zielony ogród

przykładowy dla 100m2, parterówka:

http://www.budujemydom.pl/kosztorysy...z8-studio-z500

----------


## niktspecjalny

Kuźwa jak do Was pisać .mowa o tych co chałupę chcą wybudować za 200 tyś.




> Ogólnie chłopie, ludzi wchodzą tu sobie, może nie tyle poprawić samopoczucie, że się da, tylko się *zmotywować, a Ty ten wątek zaśmiecasz jakimiś niedookreślonymi pojęciami,* *niegramatycznymi zdaniami,** argumentami, w których brak jakichkolwiek konkretów.
> 
> A teraz napisz mi proszę, dlaczego np. taki domek:
> http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...arazu,504.html
> nie jest dla Ciebie "godnym" domem, jeśli jest wybudowany solidnie i zgodnie ze sztuką? Szczerze mam nadzieję, że naszym znajomym bez problemu uda się zmieścić w magicznej kwocie 200 tysięcy, zwłaszcza, że dom już stoi i przykryty jest dachem.*





> ...*niegramatycznymi zdaniami..........*


Matko to jak mam pisać analfabecie.???No nie da się inaczej.Pisze ,że domu na miarę domu za(takie mam zdanie) 200 tys wybudować się nie da podpierając się argumentami i pisząc jak się mają *Helą helą* a Ty mi ,że niegramatycznie.Mam w du....co sobie myślisz-cie.Budujcie te chałupki ale później nie biadolcie jak Wam tam źle.Że materiały drogie i ,że wali się Wam coś na łeb. :sad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> przykładowy dla 100m2, parterówka:
> 
> http://www.budujemydom.pl/kosztorysy-domow/7325-kosztorys-z8-studio-z500


..
Ten przykład w tym konkretnym topiku.Da się czy się nie da???Kosztorys słuszny czy naciągany.No nie powiesz mi ,że teraz ludziska wezmą te wyliczenia do serca i zaczną nimi wymachiwać przed usługodawcami??? :sad:

----------


## Sławek...

> Właśnie.... jak słyszę 40% rabatu to od razu mam wrażenie że ktoś chce mnie  kolokwialnie mówiąc - wydymać.


na poparcie tezy o dymaniu przykład z autentycznej oferty na okna:
Cena jedn:        Wartosc netto:
1145,36 Zł         1145,36 Zł
Rabat 16,00%      962,10 Zl
Rabat 1,50%        947,67 Zl
Rabat 10,00%      852,90 Zl
Rabat 5,00%        810,26 Zl
Rabat 4,00%        777,85

 :wink: 
czy mi się wydaje, czy ta firma (notabene bardzo znana) sprzedaje okno za 777,85 przy okazji budując samozadowolenie u klienta i poczucie, że jest mistrzem negocjacji?  :wink: 
dla mnie to też jest dymanie naiwnych bo na pewno to okno można kupić wszędzie za tą cenę a może i taniej ale niektórzy wolą płacić 777,85 po tylu rozmaitych rabatach niż 760 tak po prostu, bez rabatu  :wink:

----------


## artix1

> na poparcie tezy o dymaniu przykład z autentycznej oferty na okna


 Nie czuje się niecnie wykorzystany przez okniarzy ale pomimo wycen robionych w okresie zimowym, zdecydowanie poza sezonem, trzy wyceny z jakimiś tam rabatami oscylowały w przedziale 17-18tys, jedna na wypasione super ciepłe  ekstra 36tys i jedna 14tys z fabryki produkującej chyba kiedyś Druty?  :big grin: . Najdroższa odrzucona, zyski niewspółmierne z kosztem zakupu, najtańsza też ze względu na mgliste parametry okien (niby najlepsze na rynku i już). Zostały 3 oferty stolarki o bardzo podobnych parametrach. Wszystkie okna widziałem na własne oczy, zwiedziłem jeden zakład produkcyjny (super maszyny) i odwiedziłem  na koniec producenta od którego kupiłem całą stolarkę. Rabaty w ofertach były różniaste, ceny podobne. Moje okna dostałem z 5% rabatem (o ile pamiętam) i okleiną dwustronną za jakieś grosze . Nie sądzę, żebym dostał 40% rabatu od ceny zakupu moich okien, a nie miałbym nic przeciwko temu  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Elfir błagam Weź i ich stąd wywal...........pieprze...e o oknach w topiku o budowie chałupy mija się z celem.Oni mają coś w bańkach po przestawiane..ileż można nadawać o oknach w wątku o marzeniach.WYPAD OKNIARZE!!! tu:


http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...-gara%C5%BCowe

Tu się procentujcie pata...fia...ny.

----------


## an-bud

NS - Jeszcze masz nadzieję ze dowiesz się coś więcej???  :big lol:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS - Jeszcze masz nadzieję ze dowiesz się coś więcej???


Mam bo jak mnie znasz zostaje zawsze banowany za nie merytoryczne wjazdy im tez się to należy.Co ja tylko troll i chłopczyk do bicia?. .Elfir + mój cichy wielbiciel widzą to co chcą zobaczyć albo to co mu -jej każą.Denerwuje mnie ta niesprawiedliwość............ to panoszenie we wąciach.

----------


## Malcolm

Tak dla ścisłości pierwszy post został napisany w 2006r. 200000zł w tamtych czasach, po uwzględnieniu inflacji daje nam teraz 250000zł... zatem można powiedzieć, że wybudowałem dom w bardzo podobnym budżecie. 

Dziękuję

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tak dla ścisłości pierwszy post został napisany w 2006r. 200000zł w tamtych czasach, po uwzględnieniu inflacji daje nam teraz 250000zł... zatem można powiedzieć, że wybudowałem dom w bardzo podobnym budżecie. 
> 
> Dziękuję


Ja rozumiem ,że strugamy głupków z siebie ale czytałeś cały wątek 2013-2014??? :sad:

----------


## Malcolm

> Ja rozumiem ,że strugamy głupków z siebie ale czytałeś cały wątek 2013-2014???


Czytałem do momentu kiedy pojawiłeś się Ty i przedstawiłeś swoje tezy odnośnie "godnego życia"...po kilkumiesięcznej przerwie ponownie wszedłem na ten wątek, przeczytałem kilka postów i jakby nic się nie zmieniło...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Czytałem do momentu kiedy pojawiłeś się Ty i przedstawiłeś swoje tezy odnośnie "godnego życia"...po kilkumiesięcznej przerwie ponownie wszedłem na ten wątek, przeczytałem kilka postów i jakby nic się nie zmieniło...


A co byś chciał zmienić???Wyartykułuj to po 


> .po kilkumiesięcznej przerwie


Wyartykułuj.

----------


## artix1

> Ja rozumiem ,że strugamy głupków z siebie (


 Strugasz waść, strugasz. Zawirusowałeś całe FM swoją osobą. Uczepiłeś się zagadnień budowlanych jak Trojan i gorliwie się tu udzielasz, serwując rady i porady o zerowej wartości merytorycznej. Po co to robisz? Dla zabawy, złośliwie? Gotuj sobie zupy, piecz kotlety w swoim własnym wątku bo na tym się znasz (chyba). Psycholog się znalazł kufa :mad:

----------


## compi

Niktuś, masz priv do korespondencji prywatnej. Nie śmiećmy bo się burdeli.

----------


## fotohobby

Ignorujcie go, to naprawdę nie jest trudne.
Trochę na zasadzie "psy szczekają, ale karawana jedzie dalej".

----------


## gentoonx

o nareszcie ciekawie się robi - siadam,  :popcorn:  i popacze lol:

----------


## kama33

> Ignorujcie go, to naprawdę nie jest trudne.
> Trochę na zasadzie "psy szczekają, ale karawana jedzie dalej".


Uwierz, że to jest trudne. To jest bardzo trudne nie reagować na głupoty i obrażanie innych które się tutaj pojawiają. Ja mam trochę ułatwione, bo za duzo nie rozumiem z tego co ten Pan pisze.  Chociaż niektóre neologizmy mnie powalają, np "Helą Helą"  :big grin:

----------


## fotohobby

Wystarczy nie odpowiadać bezposrednio na jego posty, tylko wyjaśnić "nowym", zagladającym do tego tematu, że to dość ....specyficzny przypadek.

----------


## kama33

> to dość ....specyficzny przypadek.


Mężczyzna, a tak delikatnie potrafi się wyrażać  :big grin:   :wink:

----------


## Maroko1991

Dobrze, to może pomińmy tego typu kłótnie bo nie wygląda to fajnie.. 
Panie i Panowie, to jest wątek o tym czy jest sens MARZYĆ. Marzenia a godne mieszkanie są to dwie odrębne sprawy.. Dla większości osób szukających porad w tym wątku jest dom za daną kwotę - pokazują projekt, pytają czy jest to możliwe, ewentualnie rady dotyczące taniego budowania - bo ich marzeniem jest posiadanie własnego kawałka ziemi z domkiem na niej postawionym. 

Pytałem kiedyś - pytam teraz bo została mi ostateczna decyzja co do projektu na miarę funduszy.

Projekt Z34 
http://z500.pl/projekt/34/Z34,projek...ne-ogolne.html

Poszerzając go o metr (ściana salon - jadalnia - kuchnia) i dobudowując garaż bez przejścia do domu (doklejony - jednospadowy dach, bez stropu czyli tarasu mieć nie chcę :smile:  ) jest możliwość zmieszczenia się w okolicach 220 tysięcy z zamieszkaniem na dole? 
Ewentualnie mogę zrezygnować z garażu mimo, że jest bardzo przydatnym pomieszczeniem..

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc i serdecznie pozdrawiam ludzi odpowiadających na prawdziwe pytania dotyczące tematu tego wątku,
Marek.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ... Nie można ich zbanować na zawsze ?...


Zabijasz wątek.Kogo chcesz zbanować...... za co???Na zawsze !!!Dlaczego ???W imię twej zasady

----------


## ella&co

Marku! Po pierwsze - bardzo fajny projekt. Mimo niewielkiej powierzchni wszystko sensownie rozplanowane.
 Co do realnych kosztów, to najlepiej zrobić zestawienie materiałów (albo poprosić o nie kogoś, kto taki dom buduje, a patrząc na stronę z500, to jest to dość popularny projekt)  i dowiedzieć się ile będą kosztować, to samo z robocizną. Zastanów się, co możesz i chcesz wykonać sam, a przede wszystkim na jakim poziomie chcesz mieć wykończenia. Na materiałach stricte budowlanych nie warto oszczędzać, ale można na wykończeniówce. Jeśli komuś nie przeszkadza, to panele zamiast drewna, tańsze płytki itd. 
Warto popytać wśród znajomych, czy ktoś nie ma tzw. "dojść" do tańszych produktów. Nie, nie mam tu na myśli kradzionych :big tongue:  Nam np. udało się kupić płytki za 50% ceny, ponieważ był to zakup ze zniżką pracownika. Jeśli ktoś w sąsiedztwie jest na tym samym etapie, to można robić wspólne, większe zakupy, łatwiej jest wtedy negocjować zniżki.

----------


## yendrek3

> Witam! Czy waszym zdaniem mozna wybudowac dom nie przekraczajac 200 tysiecy zl? Oczywiscie plus ziemia. Czy tanszy jest dom z uzytkowym poddaszem, czy parterowy? Pozdrawiam.


na 100% ze mozna, trzeba tylko wybrac dom maly i starac sie robic jak najwiecej systemem gospodarczym. Nasza budowa niewiele przekroczyla ten budzet i my mieslismy mase wykonawcow. gdybym to wszystko robil sam to pewnie by jeszcze zostalo na meble  :yes:

----------


## Maroko1991

> Marku! Po pierwsze - bardzo fajny projekt. Mimo niewielkiej powierzchni wszystko sensownie rozplanowane.
>  Co do realnych kosztów, to najlepiej zrobić zestawienie materiałów (albo poprosić o nie kogoś, kto taki dom buduje, a patrząc na stronę z500, to jest to dość popularny projekt)  i dowiedzieć się ile będą kosztować, to samo z robocizną. Zastanów się, co możesz i chcesz wykonać sam, a przede wszystkim na jakim poziomie chcesz mieć wykończenia. Na materiałach stricte budowlanych nie warto oszczędzać, ale można na wykończeniówce. Jeśli komuś nie przeszkadza, to panele zamiast drewna, tańsze płytki itd. 
> Warto popytać wśród znajomych, czy ktoś nie ma tzw. "dojść" do tańszych produktów. Nie, nie mam tu na myśli kradzionych Nam np. udało się kupić płytki za 50% ceny, ponieważ był to zakup ze zniżką pracownika. Jeśli ktoś w sąsiedztwie jest na tym samym etapie, to można robić wspólne, większe zakupy, łatwiej jest wtedy negocjować zniżki.



Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź!
Zestawienie materiałów już mam :smile:  Jeśli chodzi o pracę własną na budowie to mogę zrobić jakieś 70-80 % wykończeniówki.. Niestety wszystko co wcześniej ekipami.. Co do materiałów kupionych na budowę będę miał ciekawie, ponieważ wraz ze mną działkę kupił brat (będziemy mieszkać w stylu chodź no do płota  :smile:  ). Rozumiem, że nie jest to drogi w budowie dom (kształt prostokąta - likwiduję podcień na rzecz daszku przed domem, oraz dwuspadowy dach). Ostatni problem z jakim się zmagam to to czy dobudowywać garaż. Jaki może być koszt takiego "doklejonego" garażu jednostanowiskowego (dach jednospadowy)?

----------


## Antkowa

Rozważałeś postawienie wiaty ? My postawiliśmy najzwyklejszą , najprostszą z możliwych, koszt niecałe 2,5 tys. Spełnia świetnie swoje zadanie, latem daje chłód, zimą auta nie trzeba odśnieżać. Jeśli jesteś bardziej wymagający możesz wybrać wiatę ze ściankami bocznymi, wybór jest bardzo duży.

----------


## Maroko1991

Chciałbym mieć jakieś miejsce do majsterkowania.. Lubię czasem pogrzebać się przy samochodzie. W garażu można byłoby wstawić rowery, wózek itd itp.. Bardzo długo można wymieniać.. Zależy mi na tym - garaż nie musi być ocieplony, brak ogrzewania, jedynie prąd doprowadzić. Jak myślicie - da radę go postawić w tej kwocie?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Marek: Jak szukałem projektu to z34 był długo rozważany i o ile pamiętam, to w wielu miejscach sieci udało mi sie znaleźć info że da sie taniej. Ale już nie pamiętam gdzie. To rok temu było.

----------


## Maroko1991

Dziękuję bardzo za wszystkie odpowiedzi! 
Ostatnie pytanie, czy jeśli wyrzucę kominek, a co za tym idzie także komin (obniżenie kosztów budowy) to czy ta zaoszczędzona kwota pozwoli mi zrobić lukarnę w łazience? 
Nie mówię, że koniecznie chcę to zrobić - jest to czysta ciekawość - taki argument dała moja luba.. Napiera, aby wybrać lukarnę  :smile:

----------


## compi

Patrząc na region z jakiego jesteś to decyzję na ten ewentualny kominek zestawiłbym z opcją jakiego typu będziesz miał system grzewczy, zależność od prądu i tryb życia. Przedwczoraj gdy wieczorem mróz zerwał linię to ze zbawieniem patrzyliśmy na swój kominek : ).

----------


## Antkowa

A po co żonie ta lukarna ? Na dodatek w łazience ?  :big tongue: 
Jesli chcesz tanio wybudować dom i rezygnujesz z kominka bo nie jest niezbędny to lepiej te pieniądze zainwestować w coś bardziej pożytecznego niż lukarna.

----------


## gentoonx

jak się buduje taki domek-domeczek-domuniek to nie ma co myśleć o takich ekstrawagancjach jak lukarny  :bash: 

słuchaj starej, to na węgiel nie urobisz potem  :wink:  - no bo pewnie węglem będziesz grzał?

----------


## EZS

> Panie i Panowie, to jest wątek o tym czy jest sens MARZYĆ.. Dla większości osób szukających porad w tym wątku jest dom za daną kwotę - pokazują projekt, pytają czy jest to możliwe, ewentualnie rady dotyczące taniego budowania - bo ich marzeniem jest posiadanie własnego kawałka ziemi z domkiem na niej postawionym. 
> 
> Pytałem kiedyś - pytam teraz bo została mi ostateczna decyzja co do projektu na miarę funduszy.
> 
> Projekt Z34 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/34/Z34,projekt-domu-na-mala-dzialke-tani-w-budowie-ekonomiczny-w-uzytkowaniu/dane-ogolne.html
> 
> .


ten wątek jest nie dla marzycieli - to tak ja rozumiem - ale dla realistów. Marzyciel weźmie się za budowę czegokolwiek, najwyżej nie skończy, realista pyta, czy ma szanse na podstawie doświadczeń innych. 
Dom proponowany jest bardzo podobny do mojego. Ta sama powierzchnia, podobny układ. 
Ja budowałam w 2007 roku, ale ceny aż tak bardzo się nie zmieniły. Zresztąmiałam dużo materiałów z dołka cenowego w 2006. Np zapłacony dach i pustaki. 
Zobacz mój dziennik, mam tam wyliczenia. http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...28EZS%29/page4
I pytanie - z czego jesteś w stanie zrezygnować. Dachówka? Mam tondachu, blacha ma dość podobną cenę, nie oszczędzisz. Jeżeli papa, to już tak. Co dalej? Nie będziesz góry robił? No, to jest oszczędność, ale wybudować i zabezpieczyć jakoś cieplnie musisz. Poczytaj.A, na jednym możesz oszczędzić - ja budowałam dość szybko (pół roku do wprowadzenia) i to trochę podrożyło. Więcej dałam za cieśle, tynki. Wolniej to byłoby taniej.. z 10 tysięcy. Strop drewniany też byłby taniej. Przy reszcie budżetu pilnował mąż maniacko, więc oszczędności nie widzę. Wykończeniówka to głównie nasza praca, nie oszczędzisz już tu. 
I radzę - zapomnij na razie o garażu. Jakby co, to sobie dobudujesz. O lukarnie zresztą też.

----------


## Helpless

To możliwe, czemu nie, wszystko zależy od tego czy będziesz chciał złote posadzki, czy będziesz kupował materiały po promocji. Zamierzam wejść do domu za 200 tys. Mam dom parterowy ok. 130 metrów, działkę nie kupowałem, a to w moim przypadku byłby koszt 70 tys. za 11 arów (dobra lokalizacja, ziemia w cenie). W kosztorysie napisano, że mój dom pod klucz to 250, ale to naciągane ceny. Postawiłem w tamtym roku, przykryłem dachówką i wyszło mi o 20 tys mniej niż pisali w projekcie.

----------


## Helpless

Zgadzam się, że lukarny to drogi wydatek. jeśli chcesz wejść do domu za 200 tys. to radzę ci projekt minimalistyczny. Zapomniałem dodać wcześniej, że mam dach prosty, bez udziwnień, nie ma lukarn itd.

----------


## DEZET

Maroko1991 - rozumiem Twoje potrzeby garażowe :wink: 
 Koszt fundamentu, ścian, chudziaka i dachu garażu to jakieś 15k.- tak mi wyszło z wyliczeń. Końcowy koszt ... nie wiem ile wyjdzie.
Czy warto? Dla mnie tak - teraz mam i nie brałem pod uwagę braku tego pomieszczenia. Rozwiązaniem tańszym może być wiata, ale przy aucie raczej nie "pogrzebiesz" i "gratów" nie przechowasz.

----------


## artix1

> Czy warto? Dla mnie tak - teraz mam i nie brałem pod uwagę braku tego pomieszczenia. Rozwiązaniem tańszym może być wiata, ale przy aucie raczej nie "pogrzebiesz" i "gratów" nie przechowasz.


 W WZ miałem napisane, że garaż ma być w bryle budynku co wcale mnie nie martwiło. Całe życie zazdrościłem kumplom, że mają gdzie grzebać przy motocylkach i samochodach. Przed zlotami składaliśmy maszyny do kupy, siedząc do nocy w suchym garażu. super sprawa  :tongue: . Koszty oczywiście są, nic za darmo ale wygoda też spora. Dłubanina przy samochodzie, majsterkowanie, magazyn rowerów, kosiarki i całego stada narzędzi, które trzeba gdzieś trzymać. Wszystko zabezpieczone alarmem. Będzie czysto, sucho i ciepło w razie potrzeby. Wiata nam tego niestety nie zapewni. Nareszcie sie doczekałem tego dobrodziejstwa  :big grin:

----------


## yendrek3

lukarna w lazience kompletnie nie potrzebna, wystarczy wsawic okno dachowe i ile kasy do przodu

----------


## Rotan

Ludzie. Ten wątek powstał w 2006 roku i wtedy miał sens.
O czym Wy dyskutujecie? O lepiance zrobionej wlasnymi rękami?

Domu nie da sie postawić za 200000zł.
Niestety.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Wybudowaleś setki domów i wiesz?

----------


## מרכבה

> Ludzie. Ten wątek powstał w 2006 roku i wtedy miał sens.
> O czym Wy dyskutujecie? O lepiance zrobionej wlasnymi rękami?
> 
> Domu nie da sie postawić za 200000zł.
> Niestety.


 O lepiance ? weź się człowiecze opanuj. Śmiesz twierdzić iż murarz z psiej wólki co ściany szczytowe muruje pod samo pokrycie dachowe jest, specjalistą ? 99% domów w okolicy budują spece.
A widziałem jeden murowany jak trzeba własnym buntem ! i dom ma grubo ponad 100m^2 w tym jest na płycie fundamentowej 30cm XPS'a i 30cm na ścianach. koszt SSZ z dachem i izolacją 3 płytami 130 kzł ... tak że zależy od tego jaki standard wybierze gościu, ale zostaje mu 70 tyś jeszcze do progu.
Pewnie przekroczy ale dom licząc w rzucie ma blisko 200m^2!!!! 
I nie jest żadną lepianką.
Zaprawa klejowa i silikat 18cm gościu robił 99% prac sam ! efekt  :jaw drop:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ht=kamil+basia czy to jest lepianka ? 

99,99 % pseudo fachowców od budowy "tradycyjnych" domów nawet nie wie co to wentylacja mechaniczna.
Ale będzie się jak wsza ciskać.

----------


## DEZET

> Ludzie. Ten wątek powstał w 2006 roku i wtedy miał sens.
> O czym Wy dyskutujecie? O lepiance zrobionej wlasnymi rękami?
> 
> Domu nie da sie postawić za 200000zł.
> Niestety.


Kolejny "ekspert"  :sad:

----------


## מרכבה

DEZET nie wkurza Cię jak pewne osoby robią ołtarzyki i kult innych? że tylko oni potrafią zbawić.
Nie jest tak ? przecież to jasny sygnał iż nie ważne czy dobrze czy źle ważne iż 20 lat klepię i nikt nie źle nie mówi, ba każdy chwali  :big grin:  bo nie wie iż coś może być źle. To jak złodziej przez 20 lat by kradł, no może powiedzieć iż robi dobrze bo 20 lat go nikt nie złapał to znaczy iż się ludziom podoba co robi.
Takim złodziejem (nieświadomym do końca) jest taki "cudny" rzemieślnik co muruje... nie wie co muruje ale muruje.

I ja mam uwierzyć iż taki ktoś ma boską moc i tylko taki mnie przed lepianką uchroni. Albo wydanie nie 200 kzł tylko 400 kzł to już gwarancja super domu.
Sorry ale bardziej głupiego podejścia nie widziałem.
Co z tego iż goguś dostanie cement jeśli i tak rozmieni go z wodą ponad 0,5 tj 100 kg cementu 50litrów wody... na nic zda się super stal jeśli prętów nie da się tam gdzie trzeba.
Wiedzą i rozwiązaniami tech się buduje, a nie na magikach ... którzy po przepytaniu nie wiedzą nic z tego co czynią.
Jak by mieli instynkty... nie główkę.

Sorry ale potrafię obrobić drewno z opału tak iż będzie wyglądać godnie w salonie i zapłacę za to grosze.
Nie potrzebuje jakiegoś gogusia co mi powie iż kupienie 2kzł za kubik to gwarancja wyglądu drewna.

----------


## DEZET

Samoroby zawsze będą wrogami fachowca, bo nie dadzą mu zarobić... w jego stylu- szybko i w miarę bezboleśnie.
Dobry przykład dałeś z tym złodziejem  :wink:

----------


## gabione

Witam!
Chciałbym aby ktoś z Pastwa wypowiedział się na temat danego projektu, który _wstępnie_ wybraliśmy.
Załącznik 238324
Link do projektu https://www.domowy.pl/projekty-domow...ii-lmb69a.html
Nasze wymagania  to 3 pokoje, salon, kuchnia mała spiżarka, oddzielny kibelek i kotłownia usytuowana z tyłu domu z oddzielnym wejściem.
Działkę mamy z wjazdem od południa. Chcę mieć taras z tyłu domu czyli od północy aby w upalne dni móc się schować od skwaru.
Przejrzałem tysiące projektów zajęło mi to ładnych parę tygodni, niestety praktycznie w każdym jest kotłownia z piecem gazowym. U nas niestety gaz nie dociera :Smile:  Piec planuje na wegiel, drzewo dlatego obmyślam takie rozwiązanie. Co Państwo o tym myślicie?
Moje przeróbki:
Załącznik 238325

1. Łazienka 6,2 m2
2. Pokój 12,4m2
3. Pokój 10m2
4. Pokój 13,6m2
5. Kotłownia 6,2m2 z wejściem od spiżarki i wyjściem na zewnątrz
6. Spiżarka z przejściem do kotłowni 1.8m2
7. Kibelek 1.8m2
No i wiadomo salon i kuchnia zostają na razie bez zmian.
Wiem, że raczej w tych magicznych 200 tyś się nie zmieszcze ale będę robił wszystko aby bariery 280tyś nie przekroczyć. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## gentoonx

280tyś to nie ten wątek  :wink:

----------


## gabione

A ja myśle, że jak najbardziej metraż nie za duży 107m2 napisałem tylko, że raczej....Ma być bez "bajerków", tanio i dużo własnej roboty.

----------


## Sursum

Gabione,
tu problemem jest rozstrzelenie instalacji (wszystkich tak naprawdę), ponadto skomplikowana konstrukcja dachu. Czterospadowy, do tego przy tej konstrukcji bryły.... To jest pożeracz kosztów i dewastator budżetu

Kotłownia jest za mała (zbyt mała odległość przegrody od czoła kotła) jak na węgiel. Projekt byłby ok, ale dla kotłowni gazowej (a gazu nie masz, jak sam piszesz). No chyba że chcesz robić to "po polsku", czyli zadeklarujesz gaz, a potem kierbud klepnie zmianę na wyngiel.

Przy paliwie stałym w ogóle nie powinno się schodzić z wielkością kotłowni poniżej 10m2. Gdzie chcesz wszystko trzymać?

Może rozważ docieplenie i grzanie prądem? Przy 100 m2, dobrym ociepleniu i oknach o lepszych paramterach  może to mieć sens, zwłaszcza na zachodzie i południu kraju. Zapłacisz za lepsze ocieplenie dychę więcej, ale rezygnujesz z pieca i całej instalacji (dycha w kieszeni) i jeszcze zamiast kotłowni masz pomieszczenie gospodarcze albo jakże deficytowe miejsce na powiększenie innych pomieszczeń. Mając kominek spokojnie możesz się dogrzewać drewnem, co skraca sezon grzewczy i obniża rachunki w sezonie wysokim

----------


## DEZET

Gabione- trochę moim zdaniem bez sensu taras od północy i to jeszcze z takimi przeszkleniami. Ile tego skwaru mamy?
Sursum wymienił podrażacze: dach i instalacje, dodam te okna.
Zwróć uwagę na kąt dachu- czy te 20* przejdzie w urzędzie.
W 280k powinieneś z własną pracą się zmieścić.
Może ogrzewanie prądem to niegłupi pomysł- ale np. wodna podłogówka grzana z bufora na prąd? Zawsze do tego można zmienić zasilanie. Teoretyzuję.

----------


## gentoonx

nie straszcie chłopaka - to jego pierwszy dom to niech buduje, wiadomo...

pierwszy dla wroga  :wink:

----------


## EZS

Dach można zrobić z gontu, jakby kasy brakło. Można też nie robić stropu lanego lecz drewniany, przy takim kącie dachu i tak nie ma tam strychu. Zrobić wiązary i do nich podwieszany sufit. Oszczędność bardzo duża. 
Jeżeli chcesz węgiel, zrobiłabym kotłownię w łazience. Z osobnymi drzwiami koło wejścia. chciałeś 3 pokoje, to zrób w tym środkowym łazienkę a w byłej kotłowni - garderobę. Instalacje i tak są rozstrzelone, będą bardziej i tyle. 
Ale też bym rozważała zmianę ogrzewania, 107 m przy dobrym ociepleniu da się ogrzać kominkiem i prądem. 

Jak zrobisz tani dach bez stropu i sam sobie ocieplisz (parterówka to łatwo) to nie wygląda ten dom na drogi w budowie.

----------


## compi

> Dach można zrobić z gontu, jakby kasy brakło. .....


WG mnie za mały kąt nachylenia dla gontu. Amerykańce podają większe jako odpowiednie dla ich produktów.

----------


## gentoonx

> WG mnie za mały kąt nachylenia dla gontu. Amerykańce podają większe jako odpowiednie dla ich produktów.


dopuszczają, ale to nie będzie tanio - blacha najtaniej wyjdzie pewnie, ale czy najładniej?  :wink:

----------


## compi

Żeby być precyzyjnym to GAF od 12, a Owens Corning od 20 stopni. Ten pierwszy mogę na razie polecać

----------


## ojojoj

projekt SAGA ma wersję z dachem dwuspadowym ... prawie

http://projekty.lipinscy-projekty.pl/Saga/

----------


## gabione

> Gabione,
> tu problemem jest rozstrzelenie instalacji (wszystkich tak naprawdę), ponadto skomplikowana konstrukcja dachu. Czterospadowy, do tego przy tej konstrukcji bryły.... To jest pożeracz kosztów i dewastator budżetu
> 
> Kotłownia jest za mała (zbyt mała odległość przegrody od czoła kotła) jak na węgiel. Projekt byłby ok, ale dla kotłowni gazowej (a gazu nie masz, jak sam piszesz). No chyba że chcesz robić to "po polsku", czyli zadeklarujesz gaz, a potem kierbud klepnie zmianę na wyngiel.
> 
> Przy paliwie stałym w ogóle nie powinno się schodzić z wielkością kotłowni poniżej 10m2. Gdzie chcesz wszystko trzymać?
> 
> Może rozważ docieplenie i grzanie prądem? Przy 100 m2, dobrym ociepleniu i oknach o lepszych paramterach  może to mieć sens, zwłaszcza na zachodzie i południu kraju. Zapłacisz za lepsze ocieplenie dychę więcej, ale rezygnujesz z pieca i całej instalacji (dycha w kieszeni) i jeszcze zamiast kotłowni masz pomieszczenie gospodarcze albo jakże deficytowe miejsce na powiększenie innych pomieszczeń. Mając kominek spokojnie możesz się dogrzewać drewnem, co skraca sezon grzewczy i obniża rachunki w sezonie wysokim


Za bardzo nie czaje o co wam chodzi z tym rozstrzeleniem instalacji, przecież i tak trzeba doprowadzić do wszystkich pomieszczeń ciepło do kaloryferów. Co do wielkości kotłowni wiem, że trochę jest mała ale szkoda mi miejsca na nią w tak małym domu. W odległości ok 15m od domu bedzie stał garaż z wiatą na opał. Co do sposobu ogrzewania domku to raczej przesądzone ponieważ mam kawałek swojego lasu, więc chciałbym to wykorzystać, ponadto lubię robić w lesie przy drzewie :Smile: 
Jeśli chodzi o kąt nachylenia dachu to napewno nie bedzie to 20 tylko 30 stopni.
Odpowiadając na pytanie innego kolegi to niestety mieszkam w woj. lubelski i jest u nas zazwyczaj bardzo zimno.(nie mogę dojsc jak cytowac kilka postów na raz)
Rozważam(łem) kiedyś też projekt z23 z pracowni z500 ale tu kotłownia jest przy głównym wejściu i to wg. mnie nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem, przy tym sposobie ogrzewania co planuje?

----------


## gabione

> Gabione- trochę moim zdaniem bez sensu taras od północy i to jeszcze z takimi przeszkleniami. Ile tego skwaru mamy?
> Sursum wymienił podrażacze: dach i instalacje, dodam te okna.
> Zwróć uwagę na kąt dachu- czy te 20* przejdzie w urzędzie.
> W 280k powinieneś z własną pracą się zmieścić.
> Może ogrzewanie prądem to niegłupi pomysł- ale np. wodna podłogówka grzana z bufora na prąd? Zawsze do tego można zmienić zasilanie. Teoretyzuję.


Wiem, że dach będzie trochę droższy niż dwuspadowy ale niestety taki bardziej mi się podoba, chodź nie uważam aby dwuspadowy był brzydki.
Okna oczywiście będą do zmiany ponieważ te w oryginalnym projekcie są zdecydowanie za duże.
Co o tym wszystkim myślicie?

----------


## EZS

> Wiem, że dach będzie trochę droższy niż dwuspadowy ale niestety taki bardziej mi się podoba, chodź nie uważam aby dwuspadowy był brzydki.
> Okna oczywiście będą do zmiany ponieważ te w oryginalnym projekcie są zdecydowanie za duże.
> Co o tym wszystkim myślicie?


pisałam, co myślę, chyba bezproduktywnie  :wink: 

Za upodobania się płaci, niestety.
A podniesienie dacho do 30 st da oooo większą powierzchnię i koszty. Jak jeszcze powiesz, że strych chcesz na graciarnię, to wybij sobie z głowy 280 tyś i od razu idź po kredyt  :wink:

----------


## Sursum

gabione,
przestań obrażać się na rzeczywistość. Projekt jest nieoptymalny nie tylko ze względu na elektrykę czy ogrzewanie. Zobacz sobie, ile potrzebujesz pionów wentylacyjnych, ile kominów. Do ilu miejsc musisz doprowadzić wodę i kanalizację. W optymalnie zaprojektowanym domu możesz ograniczyć się do jednego "trzonu", policz sobie, ile masz tego tutaj. 
Ten dach to jest generator kosztów, a w praktyce i tak dom będzie wyglądał do bani, bo wygląda to z proporcji samej bryły. Parterówka o tej powierzchni zabudowy i tej wysokości pomieszczeń zawsze będzie wyglądała jak krowi placek, dach go tylko dodatkowo oszpeci.
Co do składu opału "tylko" 15 metrów od domu to wyobraź sobie dymanie z drewutni co kilka dni w siarczystym mrozie.

----------


## CodeSnipper

gabione - każdy ma jakieś tam marzenia, jeśli się zna to je sam zweryfikuje,  jeśli nie, pyta tu czy gdzie indziej. Też rok temu przeglądałem najpierw projekty. Potem poczytałem co i jak i marzenia zeszły na ziemię. No ale ja buduję do 200 tys. więc i kompromisów więcej. Koleżanki i Koledzy po prostu radzą, nie ma przymusu ich słuchać, ale po sobie wiem, że warto  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Wiem, że dach będzie trochę droższy niż dwuspadowy ale niestety taki bardziej mi się podoba, chodź nie uważam aby dwuspadowy był brzydki.
> Okna oczywiście będą do zmiany ponieważ te w oryginalnym projekcie są zdecydowanie za duże.
> Co o tym wszystkim myślicie?


Saga ma bardzo podobne wymiary jak mój, kąt 30* dachu też. Koszt dachu 2spadowego z blachodachówką, wiązarami (bo zyskałem dużo pow. na górze) ok.46k. Robocizna wyniosła mnie ok.4k( montaż wiązarów i część pokrycia), reszta praca własna. Twój wyjdzie jeszcze drożej. Taniej wyjdzie chyba więźba tradycyjna, ale lany strop może zrównać koszty- nie wiem trzeba policzyć. Ta góra może Cię kusić i wtedy zmiana dachu na 2spad może być rozważana, bo w szczyty wstawisz normalne okna, zamiast ew. dachowych. 
Niby  tylko 15m do garażu, ale najpierw odśnieżanie, potem dostawa paliwa do domu. Dziś lubisz i możesz sobie drzewa urąbać, za lat x, może być problem i co wtedy? Przebudowa ? Sprzedaż?

----------


## gabione

> gabione - każdy ma jakieś tam marzenia, jeśli się zna to je sam zweryfikuje,  jeśli nie, pyta tu czy gdzie indziej. Też rok temu przeglądałem najpierw projekty. Potem poczytałem co i jak i marzenia zeszły na ziemię. No ale ja buduję do 200 tys. więc i kompromisów więcej. Koleżanki i Koledzy po prostu radzą, nie ma przymusu ich słuchać, ale po sobie wiem, że warto


Dlatego tu jestem i piszę....Jestem otwarty i wiem, że wiedza to podstawa dlatego proszę was o pomoc.
Co do projektu to nie jest tak, że ma być ten i kropka, ale szukam już naprawdę bardzo długo i nie mam już sił do tego, nie wiem może szukam w zły sposób. Ale skoro wchodzę na stronę np lipińscy i piszę, że dom jest tani w budowie to już całkiem nie czaję, gdy wychodzi jednak że będzie drogo.



> gabione,
> przestań obrażać się na rzeczywistość. Projekt jest nieoptymalny nie tylko ze względu na elektrykę czy ogrzewanie. Zobacz sobie, ile potrzebujesz pionów wentylacyjnych, ile kominów. Do ilu miejsc musisz doprowadzić wodę i kanalizację. W optymalnie zaprojektowanym domu możesz ograniczyć się do jednego "trzonu", policz sobie, ile masz tego tutaj. 
> Ten dach to jest generator kosztów, a w praktyce i tak dom będzie wyglądał do bani, bo wygląda to z proporcji samej bryły. Parterówka o tej powierzchni zabudowy i tej wysokości pomieszczeń zawsze będzie wyglądała jak krowi placek, dach go tylko dodatkowo oszpeci.
> Co do składu opału "tylko" 15 metrów od domu to wyobraź sobie dymanie z drewutni co kilka dni w siarczystym mrozie.


Nie obrażam się na rzeczywistość :Smile:  Po prostu nie myślałem o tym co piszesz o tych pionach elektryce itd. niestety nie mam wiedzy. Może ktoś coś doradzi pokaże projekt dopasowany do moich skromnych wymagań?
Dlaczego uważasz, ,że dom będzie wyglądał do bani? Jeśli chodzi o sposób ogrzewania to jednak będę się upierał przy węglu, drzewie, pytanie tylko gdzie umiejscowić kotłownię, aby było jak najmniej problemów z nią.

----------


## Bracianka

No i jeśli chodzi o tą drewutnię 15 metrów od domu, to kotłowania w Sadze zdecydowanie jest NIE na tym miejscu, co trzeba. Właśnie lepiej, że kotłownia jest przy wejściu, teraz na podstawie rysunków musiałbyś lecieć z brudnym opałem przez pół domu. W ogóle w Sadze kombinowałabym coś z pokojami, bo po co w takim małym domu 4 klitki, jak można mieć 3 pokoje całkiem znośne.

----------


## Sursum

Gabione, popatrz po dziennikach budowy tych, którzy budowali budżetowo. Takich domów z trzema sypialniami, tak parterowych, jak i z użytkowym poddaszem, jest kilka. Może tam znajdziesz inspirację. Ten projekt odpuść, bo jest naprawdę słaby

----------


## gabione

> No i jeśli chodzi o tą drewutnię 15 metrów od domu, to kotłowania w Sadze zdecydowanie jest NIE na tym miejscu, co trzeba. Właśnie lepiej, że kotłownia jest przy wejściu, teraz na podstawie rysunków musiałbyś lecieć z brudnym opałem przez pół domu. W ogóle w Sadze kombinowałabym coś z pokojami, bo po co w takim małym domu 4 klitki, jak można mieć 3 pokoje całkiem znośne.


Oczywiście z kotłowni wyjscie oddzielne na zewnątrz-wczesniej wklejałem zdjęcia ze swoimi propozycjami rozmieszczenia pomieszczeń. Może wkleję zdjęcia swojej działki aby było łatwiej coś wymyśleć.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Pierwsze pytanie: czy ten wątek i drugi o domu do 300 tys. przeczytałeś w całości? Zanim udało mi się podjąć decyzję o rysowaniu projektu indywid. kilka tygodni czytałem to i inne fora po kilka godzin dziennie. A startowałem z poziomu takiego, że ścianka kolankowa brzmiało dla mnie równie egzotycznie jak coś po chińsku  :wink:

----------


## gabione

Ten czytałem, może nie w całości, ale czytałem za ten drugi już się biorę  :Smile: obiecuję :Smile:

----------


## gabione

Czytam, czytam...
A co Państwo myślą o projekcie róże w ogrodzie? Trochę go wcześniej oglądałem, ale nie pasuje mi wejście do domu...po prostu nie z tej strony. Czytałem też blogi innych uczestników forum i np Bitter miał podobnie usytuowany dom względem wjazdu, ale nie jestem przekonany jakby to u mnie wyglądało.
Chciałbym go oczywiście lekko poszerzyć i najważniejsze zamienić pomieszczenia nr 5 z 9.

Link do projektu http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...e,1951,0,0.htm

----------


## EZS

*gabione*, ciekawe, dlaczego ignorujesz moje posty  :wink: 
Ale niech tam, 
Więc najpierw ustal priorytety. 
Ja też nie miałam za wiele pieniędzy. Ale dopuszczałam w myśli kredyt, na szczęście się obyło. Lecz pozwoliło mi to na pewną elastyczność. Im ktoś ma mniej kasy, tym bardziej pryncypialny być musi. 
Więc ile masz pieniędzy na budowę - wartość nieprzekraczalna i to co byś chciał.
Jak to sam ze sobą ustalisz, to wypisz sobie co jest najważniejsze z rzeczy podnoszących koszt. Pokazałeś dom z dachem łamanym. OK, niektórzy chcą płacić za urodę. Ale pamiętaj
-najtaniej dach się buduje dwuspadowy
każda kalenica to gąsiory, które są drogie oraz potencjalne miejsce pomyłek dekarza
każda lukarna to zbytek
Drugie pytanie - czy chcesz robić strych a jeżeli to co chcesz na nim mieć. Pokój? Graciarnie? 
Pokój wymaga oświetlenia i ocieplenia. Graciarnia tylko jakiegoś stropu. Jak nic, to strop niepotrzebny, podwiesza się sufit do belek dachu.
Widzisz różnice w cenie?
Teraz elewacja - czy nie szkoda drogiego dachu, który przykrywa taras? Taras można zacienić znacznie taniej. 
Kominy- najlepiej jak kotłownia z jednej a kominek za plecami. Taniej postawić jeden komin nić 2...
itd itd.
Co do pracowni, lipińscy nie są tani. W sensie, że nie produkują projektów ekonomiczno-ergonomicznych
Patrz na projekty muratora czy Z500 (ci ostatni mieli fajne proste domy kiedyś, teraz się coś rozwineli, ale pogrzebać można )

A i jeszcze jedno- pamiętaj, że każda zmiana projektu ciągnie nieprzewidywane błędy. poszerzysz, to nie będzie strop pasował, belki dachu się rozjadą itd. Jeżeli nie jesteś techniczny to tego nie dojrzysz a jak będziesz miał architekta, co to wszystko klepnie, to ci potem majstrowie uczynnie sp... resztę  :wink: 

Więc spisz sobie, bez czego żyć nie możesz a co jest miłym zbytkiem i szukaj po tym pierwszym z opcją drugiego

----------


## מרכבה

> Ławy fundamentowe	żelbetowe szerokości 40-60 cm, wysokości 40 cm (61 mb)


 nie wiem czemu nie z kamieni polnych ...
przecież dziś jakieś lanie klocków betonu w ziemi dziwne jest. nie pod taki dom.
Kominy, też jakiś niczym siekiera z kamienia. To są prymitywne rozwiązania.
Które pasowały jak węgiel był dotowany. A nie teraz kiedy można zrobić dom który zje bardzo mało.

----------


## gentoonx

> nie wiem czemu nie z kamieni polnych ...
> przecież dziś jakieś lanie klocków betonu w ziemi dziwne jest. nie pod taki dom.
> Kominy, też jakiś niczym siekiera z kamienia. To są prymitywne rozwiązania.
> Które pasowały jak węgiel był dotowany. A nie teraz kiedy można zrobić dom który zje bardzo mało.


Merkava

tu ludzie z biedy budują

ich nie stać na kamienie polne, bo:
1. trza zaiwaniać coby kasa na mały domek była
2. trza zaiwaniać coby temi rencami mały domek postawić

mało któren myśl,i ile to będzie się potem musiał nazaiwaniać, żeby kredyt spłacić i chałupkę utrzymać

----------


## gabione

> *gabione*, ciekawe, dlaczego ignorujesz moje posty 
> Ale niech tam, 
> Więc najpierw ustal priorytety. 
> Ja też nie miałam za wiele pieniędzy. Ale dopuszczałam w myśli kredyt, na szczęście się obyło. Lecz pozwoliło mi to na pewną elastyczność. Im ktoś ma mniej kasy, tym bardziej pryncypialny być musi. 
> Więc ile masz pieniędzy na budowę - wartość nieprzekraczalna i to co byś chciał.
> Jak to sam ze sobą ustalisz, to wypisz sobie co jest najważniejsze z rzeczy podnoszących koszt. Pokazałeś dom z dachem łamanym. OK, niektórzy chcą płacić za urodę. Ale pamiętaj
> -najtaniej dach się buduje dwuspadowy
> każda kalenica to gąsiory, które są drogie oraz potencjalne miejsce pomyłek dekarza
> każda lukarna to zbytek
> ...


Nie ignoruje, a już na pewno Twoich!
Priorytety mamy ustalone, rodzinka 4 osobowa, więc sypialnia 12-13m2 dla zgredów i dwa pokoje dla dziewczynek- to chyba nie jest jakieś szaleństwo. Przydałaby się też jakaś mała spiżarka, oddzielny kibelek. salon który pomieści 3,4 razy do roku ok 15 osób(duża rodzina). Największy problem jest z kotłownią jak pisałem wcześniej.
Strop chce miec lany albo terriva muszę się zorientować co wyjdzie taniej. Dlaczego? Bo chce miec tam graciarnie na duperelki, po drugie jest to jakieś zabezpieczenie w razie zerwania dachu :Smile:  nie śmiać się pogoda szaleje z roku na rok więc żeby ktoś się nie zdziwił, że za 5 lat tornada będą u nas normą.
Co do kominów 100% się zgadzam, ale na razie nie planuje kominka w domu ponieważ wydaje mi się on zbędny i trochę kosztowny. Czy komin z wkładem ceramicznym obmurowany cegłą wychodzi najtaniej tego nie wiem, ale drąże temat.
Co do kasy mam trochę odłożone 160tyś plus zakupiłem bk 24cm 1000 szt. Bariera cenowa to w moim przypadku na pewno coś w granicach 300koła.
Może ktoś podsunie mi propozycje jakiś projektów, które pasowały by na moją działkę i moje wymagania, bo ja na prawde nie mogę nic sensownego znaleść, wszystko co mi się podoba to albo dach drogi albo kotłownia bez sensu itd. Np kiedyś myśłałem o z23 http://z500.pl/projekt/23/Z23,tani-i...ealizacje.html niestety za żadne skarby nie mogłem nic wymyśleć jak przerobić aby kotłownia była z tyły domu, bo tak wydaje mi się bedzie najrozsądniej.

----------


## Ana.

> Wiem, że dach będzie trochę droższy niż dwuspadowy ale niestety taki bardziej mi się podoba, chodź nie uważam aby dwuspadowy był brzydki.
> Okna oczywiście będą do zmiany ponieważ te w oryginalnym projekcie są zdecydowanie za duże.
> Co o tym wszystkim myślicie?


Nie wiem jak szeroką masz działkę ,ale dobrym projektem wydaje się Dom przy bukowej 3 z pracowni Boducha .Dach 2-spadowy ,strop żelbetowy,taki jak chcesz i chyba dobrze :yes: Są 4 sypialnie, ale jedną z nich można przerobić na kotłownie z wyjściem na zewnątrz :tongue:  Masz spiżarkę ,wc ,łazienkę i pom.gospodarcze do zagospodarowania dowolnie np.garderoba.Ważne że przy tych zmianach nie naruszasz żadnych konstrukcji,a więc adaptacja projektu droga nie będzie :big grin:

----------


## EZS

czyli rozumiem, że teriwa ale co dalej? ocieplenie do szczytów? okna? to już budujesz tak na prawdę rodzaj poddasza użytkowego ze wszystkimi konsekwencjami, może tylko bez pociągniętych przyłaczy. A co ze schodami? 
Bo różnica jest taka - poddasze nieużytkowe to wełnę kładziesz na stropie i co najwyżej na środku można trochę desek poukładać i coś tam postawić zbędnego w domu. Ale jeżeli chcesz miećpomieszczenia, to siętak nie da, bo zimno będzie. No to trzeba teriwę ocieplić z góry ale wylewkę już zrobić a jak jest okno, to muszisz ocieplenie dać w pionie i je zakryć.... Koszt tej graciarni oceniam na: strop 20 tyś plus wylewki i zabudowa następne 20. To już chyba lepiej garaż wybudować, będzie miejsce na kotłownię i graciarnię a styrych zostawić w spokoju.
I to jest właśnie pytanie o priorytety. Czy MUSI być terriwa czy nie. A jeżeli musi, to co dlej ma być na tym strychu. Czy ma być do ewentualnej przyszłości czy nie. 
Czy MUSI być dach 4 spadowy?

A potem, jak sobie na wszystko już odpowiesz, to zaczniesz przycinać oczekiwania do realiów albo szukać dodatkowej kasy

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z8, Z41, Z191 - te na pierwszy rzut oka by były OK. Kwestia dachu - czy musi byc czerospad?

----------


## _artur_

gabione - zajrzyj do mojego db - priorytety były dokładnie takie same, też mamy dwie córki, rodzina do zgromadzenia dwa razy do roku podobna.. 
projekt indywidualny ale można się wzorować czy z projektantem pogadać.. co do projektu to zakup plus adaptacja często wychodzi tylko nieco taniej niż indywidualny..

----------


## enedue

A nie wyjdzie taniej tę rodzinę dwa razy do roku zaprosić do dobrej knajpy? Przynajmniej pani domu będzie też miała frajdę, zamiast trzaskać garami.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Strugasz waść, strugasz. Zawirusowałeś całe FM swoją osobą. Uczepiłeś się zagadnień budowlanych jak Trojan i gorliwie się tu udzielasz, serwując rady i porady o zerowej wartości merytorycznej. Po co to robisz? Dla zabawy, złośliwie? Gotuj sobie zupy, piecz kotlety w swoim własnym wątku bo na tym się znasz (chyba). Psycholog się znalazł kufa


Muszę wrócić do tego wpisu bo bardzo mnie zabolał i to z ust kogoś kto wybudował chałupkę za 200 tyś zł.Przepraszam ,że początek jest niezbyt merytoryczny ale chciałem się odnieść do tego w inny sposób.Najprościej w tym watku jest napisanie:

1.mój całkowity wkład w budowę domu za 200 tyś,nie za 300 tyś tylko właśnie za 200.czyli na czym zaoszczędził ,jakie wykonał prace sam,kto pomagał mu bez firm,ekip budowlanych itp.
2.jak wygląda za te 200 tyś chałupka (na potwierdzenie fotka),która powstała na kanwie jakiegoś wzoru lub zmianach w adaptacji.
3.Co tak naprawdę posiada ten dom by spokojnie w nim można było mieszkać.Spokojnie ale i bezpiecznie.Przepraszam za słowo bezpiecznie.

Nie czepiam się zagadnień stricte budowlanych ale tych z życia wziętych.

----------


## namira

Choć ten wątek istnieje już kilka lat,fotek gotowych domów za 200tys. brak,część osób jest w trakcie budowy,część jeszcze nie zaczęła,ale najwięcej jest wpisów typu:''ja co prawda nie zbudowałem domu za 200tys.,ale gdybym nie zrobił tego czy tamtego to bym się zmieścił'',a przecież liczą się fakty a nie dobre chęci czy marzenia,bez marzeń ciężko żyć ale bez pieniędzy niewiele się zdziała

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Choć ten wątek istnieje już kilka lat,fotek gotowych domów za 200tys. brak,część osób jest w trakcie budowy,część jeszcze nie zaczęła,ale najwięcej jest wpisów typu:''ja co prawda nie zbudowałem domu za 200tys.,ale gdybym nie zrobił tego czy tamtego to bym się zmieścił'',a przecież liczą się fakty a nie dobre chęci czy marzenia,bez marzeń ciężko żyć ale bez pieniędzy niewiele się zdziała


Jestem ciekaw jaką otrzymasz odpowiedź.tą z zakresu.Jak dla mnie w tym wątku (oprócz okniarzy z którymi nie radzi sobie nawet Elfir  :yes: ),powinny się li tylko wypowiadać osoby ,które wybudowały dom za 200 tyś zł.Komentarze dla nich, ale te tylko merytoryczne powinny być chlubą tego bardzo poważnego topiku. :yes:

----------


## an-bud

> Jestem ciekaw jaką otrzymasz odpowiedź.tą z zakresu.Jak dla mnie w tym wątku (oprócz okniarzy z którymi nie radzi sobie nawet Elfir ),powinny się li tylko wypowiadać osoby ,które wybudowały dom za 200 tyś zł.Komentarze dla nich, ale te tylko merytoryczne powinny być chlubą tego bardzo poważnego topiku.


Widzę że Ciebie też zasypało... mam dwa metry śniegu przed bramą, prąd co chwilę znika....  :wink:  a w temacie....

----------


## artix1

> Choć ten wątek istnieje już kilka lat,fotek gotowych domów za 200tys. brak,część osób jest w trakcie budowy,część jeszcze nie zaczęła,ale najwięcej jest wpisów typu:''ja co prawda nie zbudowałem domu za 200tys.,ale gdybym nie zrobił tego czy tamtego to bym się zmieścił'',a przecież liczą się fakty a nie dobre chęci czy marzenia,bez marzeń ciężko żyć ale bez pieniędzy niewiele się zdziała


 Kilka stron wcześniej jest link do DB domu za mniej niż 200tys itd. Trzeba się trochę pomęczyć i poczytać wszystkie posty, a nie twierdzić, że niema bo ja nie czytałem (łam). Przykładów jest więcej. Dyskutujemy tu o tanich domach, czy za 180tys, czy za 230tys cały czas o niskobudżetowych. Kurczowe trzymanie się tej bariery u niektórych(wiewiór und friends ) przerodziły się w obsesję i nie przyjmują nic do wiadomości, poza tą sumą. 



> Jak dla mnie w tym wątku (oprócz okniarzy z którymi nie radzi sobie nawet Elfir ),powinny się li tylko wypowiadać osoby ,które wybudowały dom za 200 tyś zł.:


 Właśnie, racja to co tu jeszcze robisz z chatą za dużą bańkę?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Widzę że Ciebie też zasypało... mam dwa metry śniegu przed bramą, prąd co chwilę znika....  a w temacie....


Jak w temacie.....................Odśnieżam ścieżki ale się chodzi. :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

artix1

Nie chcę Cię powielać ponieważ masz swoją mądrość na wybudowanie domu za 200 tyś zł. Mój jest dużo droższy, ale udzielając się w tym topiku chciałem wskazać ,by takie grizli jak Ty miały świadomość ,że wiedzą o czym piszą.Ty niestety nie wiesz.Nie czujesz czaczy budowlanej za 200 tyś zł. :yes: 

p.s nie ubliżaj bo bany są mi znane.................dzięki takim trollom jak np.Ty.

----------


## namira

Fotki dawajcie tych domów wybudowanych za ok .200tys.,niech ci,którzy ciagle pytają czy jest to możliwe zobaczą jakie domy można w tej kwocie postawić,bo jak na razie sporo osób ma ogromne problemy z wyborem odpowiedniego projektu,a przecież właściwy projekt plus praca własna są kluczowe w tej kwocie.Wy tu sobie piszecie,co i jak a poszukujący recepty na tani dom piszą swoje i za nic mają wasze rady,bo wierzą,ze akurat im na pewno się uda,tanio kupią materiały,wujek,kuzyn i szwagier zbudują za darmo,inwestor sam zrobi wszystkie instalacje i będzie git,być może osobom znającym się na budowlance,umiejących samemu dużo zrobić będzie łatwiej,ale niektórzy tu piszący nie potrafią nawet czytać projektu a chcą sami budować.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Fotki dawajcie tych domów wybudowanych za ok .200tys.,niech ci,którzy ciagle pytają czy jest to możliwe zobaczą jakie domy można w tej kwocie postawić,bo jak na razie sporo osób ma ogromne problemy z wyborem odpowiedniego projektu,a przecież właściwy projekt plus praca własna są kluczowe w tej kwocie.Wy tu sobie piszecie,co i jak a poszukujący recepty na tani dom piszą swoje i za nic mają wasze rady,bo wierzą,ze akurat im na pewno się uda,tanio kupią materiały,wujek,kuzyn i szwagier zbudują za darmo,inwestor sam zrobi wszystkie instalacje i będzie git,być może osobom znającym się na budowlance,umiejących samemu dużo zrobić będzie łatwiej,ale niektórzy tu piszący nie potrafią nawet czytać projektu a chcą sami budować.



Jestem za..............fotki ,wyliczenia i wytłumaczenie tym co zamierzają wejść w to gów.........o :big grin:

----------


## namira

artix 1,co niektórzy mają obsesję,byle taniej,jak najtaniej,najlepiej za darmo,Polak potrafi

----------


## artix1

> artix 1,co niektórzy mają obsesję,byle taniej,jak najtaniej,najlepiej za darmo,Polak potrafi


 To nie jest obsesja tylko ta nasza smutna rzeczywistość. Czy zaoszczędzenie kilku, kilkunastu albo i więcej tysiecy jest czymś nagannym?  Nie wydaje mi się. Każda pomoc właśnie szwagra, wujka, sąsiada itd generuje spore oszczędności. Ja preferuję samorobnie, chociaż budowlańcem nie jestem i nie byłem. W czym problem? Sporą część prac można zrobić samemu, to nie jest fizyka kwantowa. Jeżeli samemu się nie potrafi albo nie chce to już inna sprawa. Nie trzeba kończyć polibudy, żeby odczytać rysynki techniczne. Stan SSO może wykonać murarz z pomagierem (inwestorem), lawirowanie kosztami zaczyna się właśnie od tego etapu. Jeżeli inwestor z 200tys. w kieszeni chce być tylko szefem w garniaku na budowie, to nie ma sprawy. Zejdzie z metrażem do 70m2 i chałupa się zbuduje. 100m2 i więcej wymaga bezwzględnie własnej (szwagra, wujka, ciotki, kuzyna, sąsiada) pracy. Tak, Polak potrafi, jesteśmy bardzo kreatywnym narodem z czego jestem dumny. Poza ględzeniem i pitoleniem na okrągło (sport narodowy), że jest źle, bida, pinindzy nie ma itd. potrafimy uczciwie i profesjonalnie pracować. Trzeba sie brać za robotę, nic nie ma za darmo. Nie potrafię? To sie nauczę albo słono zapłacę za "fachowca" w czym problem?

----------


## gabione

> czyli rozumiem, że teriwa ale co dalej? ocieplenie do szczytów? okna? to już budujesz tak na prawdę rodzaj poddasza użytkowego ze wszystkimi konsekwencjami, może tylko bez pociągniętych przyłaczy. A co ze schodami? 
> Bo różnica jest taka - poddasze nieużytkowe to wełnę kładziesz na stropie i co najwyżej na środku można trochę desek poukładać i coś tam postawić zbędnego w domu. Ale jeżeli chcesz miećpomieszczenia, to siętak nie da, bo zimno będzie. No to trzeba teriwę ocieplić z góry ale wylewkę już zrobić a jak jest okno, to muszisz ocieplenie dać w pionie i je zakryć.... Koszt tej graciarni oceniam na: strop 20 tyś plus wylewki i zabudowa następne 20. To już chyba lepiej garaż wybudować, będzie miejsce na kotłownię i graciarnię a styrych zostawić w spokoju.
> I to jest właśnie pytanie o priorytety. Czy MUSI być terriwa czy nie. A jeżeli musi, to co dlej ma być na tym strychu. Czy ma być do ewentualnej przyszłości czy nie. 
> Czy MUSI być dach 4 spadowy?
> 
> A potem, jak sobie na wszystko już odpowiesz, to zaczniesz przycinać oczekiwania do realiów albo szukać dodatkowej kasy


Na razie tak na prawdę jeszcze nie myśle na 100% o stropie bo nie *wybrałem* projektu. Oczywiście dach nie musi być czterospadowy w warunkach zabudowy nic takiego nie piszą.



> gabione - zajrzyj do mojego db - priorytety były dokładnie takie same, też mamy dwie córki, rodzina do zgromadzenia dwa razy do roku podobna.. 
> projekt indywidualny ale można się wzorować czy z projektantem pogadać.. co do projektu to zakup plus adaptacja często wychodzi tylko nieco taniej niż indywidualny..


Tak wiem, że indywidualny nie będzie dużo droższy. Projektant który ma mi to robić w zeszłym roku od mojego szwagra wziął 6 tyś za projekt, adaptacje, projekt garażu, ogrodzenia podjazdu, plus ze wszystkimi papierami latał projektant.

----------


## Kwitko

To ja się chyba muszę przypominać co kilka stron  :mad:  A może nie watro?!?!
W dzienniku fotki! koszty! DOMU ZA 160 000 ZŁ!  Jest nas więcej, wystarczy czytać............

----------


## Kwitko

Dla tych co nie czytają tylko piszą bzdety. 
Dom budowany w latach 2011-2013 - DWA LATA
Przez dwie osoby (kilka razy, może 4 pomoc rodziny), oboje pracujemy zawodowo! 
Dom na tyle ciepły że w obecnym sezonie grzewczym zużyliśmy 1,2 t ekogroszu (temp w domu 22-23 st.C)

----------


## gabione

> To ja się chyba muszę przypominać co kilka stron  A może nie watro?!?!
> W dzienniku fotki! koszty! DOMU ZA 160 000 ZŁ!  Jest nas więcej, wystarczy czytać............


WIem, ,że to nie było do mnie, ale wasz wynik finansowy jest prawie,że rekordem, przy czym domek dla mnie wygląda na luksusowy-bez kitu!
Innym przykładem jest użytkowniczka np zielony ogród która budowała zielony ogród jeśli dobrze pamiętam wydała 220 tyś przy czym nie robili fizycznie prawie nic przy budowie.

----------


## artix1

> Dla tych co nie czytają tylko piszą bzdety. Dom budowany w latach 2011-2013 - DWA LATAPrzez dwie osoby (kilka razy, może 4 pomoc rodziny), oboje pracujemy zawodowo! Dom na tyle ciepły że w obecnym sezonie grzewczym zużyliśmy 1,2 t ekogroszu (temp w domu 22-23 st.C)


 Kwitko jak dobrze, że nie żyjemy w średniowieczu , bo już dawno leżałbyś na stosie i ładnie się podpiekał. Ogniomistrzami byłyby zrzędy i zgredziki forumowe. Chata ma kosztować 350tysi i już. Ja już jestem na czarnej liście, bo przekroczyłem magiczny i jedynie słuszny limit 200tys, a nie powinienem. Oj zgredziki już zbierają drewienko na stosik dla mnie  :big grin:

----------


## gabione

Uważam, że takie przepychanki słowne nie mają sensu, zaśmiecają tylko bardzo dobry temat. A dla osób szukających pomocy nie będzie nic przyjemnego wertować po postach nie wnoszących nic do tematu.Oczywiście nikogo nie chcę urazić, jak to zrobiłem to serdecznie przepraszam.

----------


## Kwitko

No właśnie mam wrażenie że te forumowe  "zrzędy i zgredziki " nie przyjmują do wiadomości faktów, bo nie chcą  :big grin:    Bo w końcu udowodnione jest już że DA SIĘ WYBUDOWAĆ DOM ZA TE PIENIĄDZE.

----------


## Antkowa

Najgorsze jest to że teraz Niktspecjalny , Namira i inni zniknęli i pojawią się za jakiś czas udając że posta Kwitko nie było. I znów zaczną pisać żeby pokazać zdjęcia, udowodnić że dom za 200 tys da się wybudować . Może to jakiś kompleks ludzi  którzy wydali na budowę dużo więcej, plują sobie teraz w brodę że nie wiedzieli co robic żeby było taniej i wyładowują swoją złość w tym wątku.

*Artix*  Kwitko to kobieta przecież  :yes:

----------


## Kwitko

Tak tak, kobieta i do tego obecnie rudawa wiec już się boje tego stosu  :big grin:  W końcu muszę czarownicą być bo przecież się nie da... a mi się udało, magia  :stir the pot:

----------


## EZS

> Na razie tak na prawdę jeszcze nie myśle na 100% o stropie bo nie *wybrałem* projektu. Oczywiście dach nie musi być czterospadowy w warunkach zabudowy nic takiego nie piszą.
> .


wiem, że nie wybrałeś. Dlatego chcę ci uświadomić pewne rzeczy, żebyś wiedział, czego szukać  :smile:  Projektów ładnych jest dużo. Mieszkam już 6 lat i ciągle mnie nachodzi myśl "dlaczego nie mam ... " a potem mi się przypomina - nie mam, bo nie miałam kasy i zrezygnowałam. I mi lepiej. 
Jak wyraźnie określisz, co mieć musisz a z czego jesteś w stanie zrezygnować, to ci będzie łatwiej wybrać  :wink:

----------


## artix1

Gabione masz całkowitą rację. Nikogo nie uraziłeś oczywiście. Każdorazowe pojawienie się jednego, "kosmatego" osobnika, wywołuje zazwyczaj falę niepotrzebnych postów. Śledzę Twoje zmagania z wyborem projektu, miałem podobne  :smile: . Nasze gusta budowlane zmieniały się z miesiąca na miesiąc. Wybór takiego, a nie innego projektu zajął nam ponad rok (2lata?). Najpierw musiał być ładny, nie za mały, min120m2 użytk. Z czasem zacząłem się zagłębiać w szczegóły i wybrane projekty nijak nie pasowały do usytułowania budynku względem stron świata, a powinny. Po jakimś czasie zniknęło wykusze, bo nie wiadomo do czego to służy. Mój balkon, który bardzo chciałem mieć też wyleciał. Dach zrobił się dwuspadowy, prosta bryła, na sam koniec odechciało się nam biegania po schodach i została prosta parterówka. 3 pokoje, 2 łazienki, spiżarnia, kuchnia z salonem, wiatrołap, garaż w bryle. Proste to to do budowy jak sznurek, stropu brak (jak pierdyknie jakiś meteoryt, beton i tak nie pomoże), stryszek jest oczywiście. Ryłem fora budowlane całymi godzinami i dlatego w całe to zamieszanie dołączył jeszcze aspekt energooszczędności. Jak dla mnie energooszczędność mojego domu jest sprawą najważniejszą, Na starość nie będę się już podniecał kolorem dachówek i klinkierów, tylko wygodą użytkowania i niskimi rachunkami za energię. Wygląd zewnętrzny jest ważny ale nie najważniejszy, z czasem zieleninka dookoła domu elegancko sobie urośnie i będzie jak w raju  :big grin: . Szukaj projektu do skutku, sprawdź także te, które od razu odrzuciłeś, bo może się okazać, że mają idealny rozkład pomieszczeń. Z zewnątrz można je trochę przybajerować fajną elewacją, drewnem, kolorami i zrobi się fajny domek.

----------


## bowess

To i ja się przypomnę.

Więcej zdjęć, wyszczególnienie materiałów oraz prac wykonanych we własnym zakresie w dzienniku.
Akurat dziś na konto wpłynęła mi sympatyczna kwota - zwrot VAT-u. Uwzględniając ów zwrot, koszt budowy aktualnego stanu z kostką, płotem, przyłączami i papierologią wynosi 196,5 tysiąca.

----------


## artix1

> Tak tak, kobieta i do tego obecnie rudawa wiec już się boje tego stosu  W końcu muszę czarownicą być bo przecież się nie da... a mi się udało, magia


 Chłolerka jaśnista, tak się spieniłem, że kwestia płci zeszła na dalszy plan  :oops: . Kobitek na stosach się nie pali, nawet rudawych. Bardzo się w życiu przydają, niee... są niezbędne i niezastąpione  :yes:  . Działając w zmowie i w porozumieniu z głównym, tyrającym na budowie inwestorem, ogarniają dzielnie cały ten bałagan i zachęcają (poganiają, zaganiają) nieustannie do roboty  :big grin: . Zero litości ale robota wre i widać efekty  :yes:

----------


## Kwitko

bowess fajnie że dołączyłaś,   musimy sie częściej przypominać i udowadniać tym co nie wierzą  :big grin:   My dałyśmy radę więc inni też mogą  :yes:

----------


## Kwitko

artix1 kobiety też tyrają!  :smile:

----------


## artix1

> artix1 kobiety też tyrają!


 Pewnie, że tak. Energii to wam tylko pozazdrościć :tongue: . Od samego rana ze mną na budowie, posiłki przygotowane na cały dzień, wyprane i posprzątane w mieszkaniu. Wieczorem, jak już ozor wlecze mi się po ziemi, żonka jeszcze podkręca tempo, "bo jak dzisiaj zrobimy to jutro będzie mniej do grzebania"  :big grin: . Co wy macie jakieś reaktory atomowe wszczepione czy co?!  :big lol:

----------


## bowess

U mnie to był chyba syndrom wicia gniazda.  :smile:

----------


## artix1

> U mnie to był chyba syndrom wicia gniazda.


  :big grin:  coś w tym jest. Człowieka tak się wciaga w budowę, że zaczynają się pojawiać symptomy pracoholizmu. Szkoda czasu na odpoczynek. Wicie gniazdka jest najważniejsze  :big grin:

----------


## namira

No i proszę, ''uderz w stół,a nożyce się odezwą'', o to właśnie mi chodziło,żebyście się przypomnieli,tylko bez takiego napinania się,uszczypliwości i obrażania innych za poglądy - te zrzędy,zgredziki,palenie na stosie - bardzo to małostkowe.
Do bowess,Zielonego Ogrodu,Kwitko,dodałabym jeszcze Tomasza Antkowiaka i mistrza, samorobów Netbeta,artix1 może i ty podzieliłbyś się informacją w tym wątku ile kosztowała budowa twojego domu.Często tak bywa,że tanio znaczy drogo,są to pojęcia względne i każdy może mieć różną definicję tego,co jest dla niego tanie a co drogie,a poza tym dobrą ceną cieszymy się przez krótką chwilę,a dobrą jakością przez całe życie.

----------


## RD2011

W  pełni   popieram   powyższy  post  namiry !

Proszę Was - wyżej  przywołanych ,o  przypominanie
  co  jakiś  czas ,  Waszych  osiągnięć ! :smile:  :smile: 

Bardzo , ale to bardzo jest  to  pomocne  dla nas 
przyszłych  budujących   swoje  gniazda!  :bye:

----------


## amarulla

kurczee, podczytuję regularnie ale się powstrzymywałam  teraz nie wytrzymałam: zaczęłaś namiro grzecznie i miło to na koniec musiałaś dowalić?

----------


## gabione

> Z8, Z41, Z191 - te na pierwszy rzut oka by były OK. Kwestia dachu - czy musi byc czerospad?


Projekty bardzo ładne, bardzo dobrze mi znane  tylko brak sensownego rozwiązania co do kotłowni....z41 kotłownia na środku co wogóle nie wchodzi w grę, z191 niby kotłownia jest ale w wejściu od frontu a tego też chciałbym uniknąć.
Co do dachu nie musi.
Mam pytanko czy robiąc proj. indywidualny i np sugerująć się takim projektem http://z500.pl/projekt/485/Z64_PLUS,...iekszonej.html
 zamieniając pomiszczenia łazienki z kotłownią będę naruszał jakieś prawa autorskie. Budynek będzie oczywiście powiększony proporcjonalnie aby uzyskać ok. 110 m2. Czy to wogóle tak się robi czy ma to sens?

----------


## DEZET

Gabione- to co w środku możesz prawie dowolnie zmieniać- dom ma być dla Ciebie, nie projektanta. W projekcie jest opisane, zmiana których elementów wymaga zgody  twórcy. Inne to zmiany tzw. nieistotne. To czy chcesz kotłownię w innym miejscu niż w projekcie to Twój wybór- pozostaje dopasowanie instalacji.

----------


## artix1

> Do bowess,Zielonego Ogrodu,Kwitko,dodałabym jeszcze Tomasza Antkowiaka i mistrza, samorobów Netbeta,artix1 może i ty podzieliłbyś się informacją w tym wątku ile kosztowała budowa twojego domu.Często tak bywa,że tanio znaczy drogo,są to pojęcia względne i każdy może mieć różną definicję tego,co jest dla niego tanie a co drogie,a poza tym dobrą ceną cieszymy się przez krótką chwilę,a dobrą jakością przez całe życie.


  Pofatyguj się do dzienników budowy, nie czekaj, aż ktoś Tobie wszystko poda na talerzu. Kilka postów wyżej Bowess podaje koszty budowy swojego domu, reszta też to zrobiła wcześniej. Trzeba czytać ze zrozumieniem i co najważniejsze czytać. Nawiazujesz do dobrej jakości. Masz jakis układ z wiewiórem, tajny pakt czy raczej pokrewieństwo dusz?  :smile:  O jakość naszych domów sie nie martw. Są wykonane z dobrych materiałów i z dokładnoscią wykonania, której nie osiagną przeciętni super fachowcy, którym sie wydaje i wszystko wiedzą, bo postawili już wiele domów i wszystkie jeszcze stoją. Tanio nie oznacza źle i niebezpiecznie, bo takie dyrdymały też tutaj się  pojawiają. Ponieważ nie masz czasu ani ochoty zagłębić się w temat, koszt mojego domu do tej pory 210tys. Już mieszkam, jeszcze trochę zostało do zrobienia, największe wydatki już za mną. Ogrzewam na razie prądem, moc całkowita grzejników i mat grzejnych 2,8KW, w domu 21'C. Zbudowałem bardzo ciepły (bezpieczny nawet) dom za małą kasę, którym będę się cieszył przez całe życie.

----------


## EZS

> Mam pytanko czy robiąc proj. indywidualny i np sugerująć się takim projektem http://z500.pl/projekt/485/Z64_PLUS,projekt-z64-w-wersji-powiekszonej.html
>  zamieniając pomiszczenia łazienki z kotłownią będę naruszał jakieś prawa autorskie. Budynek będzie oczywiście powiększony proporcjonalnie aby uzyskać ok. 110 m2. Czy to wogóle tak się robi czy ma to sens?


Nie będziesz naruszął praw. Chyba że zakupisz projekt i architekt po wprowadzeniu kilku zmian podpisze go swoim nazwiskiem. Wtedy będzie kradzież. Ale jeżeli patrzysz na ogólnodostępny rzut i taki układ ci się podoba i go sobie użyjesz a przy tym twój architekt opracuje elewację, stronę techniczną i jeszcze moze projekt wykonawczy, to będzie to jego projekt. Autorski.  Bo układów pokoi to podobnych jest pełno, ba w sumie to jest kilka opcji i one się wszędzie powtarzają, tylko tu stoi kanapa po prawej a tam po lewej  :big grin: 
Pomiętaj, żeby przy indywiualnym projekcie zadbać o wykonawczy czyli ile stali, jakie pręty i gdzie itd, bo inaczej to ci wykonawca spitoli po swojemu...

A ten rzut, co podałeś, bardzo fajny.

----------


## namira

artix1,pofatygowałam sie do twojego dziennika budowy i na stronie 9 podajesz dotychczasowy koszt budowy 210 tys. dodając do tego 25 tys. za kuchnię z osprzętem,mat.do łazienki,reku,panele,farby,tynki zew. i 15 tys.na garaż+taras,nie komentuję twoich cen ani wyborów,ale sam piszesz,że pewnie wyjdzie drożej,jak zwykle,
jest wątek domów za 250 tys. - jak znalazł dla twojej budowy
do głowy nawet mi nie przyszło martwić się o jakość twojego domu,ciesz się swoim domem,a ja cieszę się swoim,bo na tym to wszystko polega,zeby dobrze każdemu z nas się mieszkało..........i kto to jest wiewiór???????

----------


## namira

> kurczee, podczytuję regularnie ale się powstrzymywałam  teraz nie wytrzymałam: zaczęłaś namiro grzecznie i miło to na koniec musiałaś dowalić?


amarullo,przecież ja jestem grzeczna,nikomu nie ubliżam w przeciwieństwie do tych,co nie potrafią jednego postu napisać bez obrażania innych,może przestań  się już powstrzymywać i pisz,wyrażaj swoje opinie,po to jest to forum

----------


## artix1

> do głowy nawet mi nie przyszło martwić się o jakość twojego domu,ciesz się swoim domem,a ja cieszę się swoim,bo na tym to wszystko polega,zeby dobrze każdemu z nas się mieszkało..........i kto to jest wiewiór???????


 No nareszcie, trochę wysiłku i już wszystko wiesz. W 250tys. zamknę temat budowy domu. Popłynąłem trochę z kosztami ale nie żałuję. Chciałem mieć garaż i 50tys poszłooo...(ściany zew. i podłoga w garażu 20cm styro, sufit będzie 25cm) plus napedy do bram, dobry system alarmowy itd. W koszt wliczone jest takze ogrodzenie i brama. Za "luksusy" niestety trzeba trochę zapłacić. Chciałem sie zmieścić w magicznej kwocie ale nie za wszelką cenę i nie rezygnujac z niektórych moich fanaberii i potrzeb.  Dzięki za "zaproszenie" do wątku domów za 250tys. ale cały czas czuje sie niskobudżetowcem i mi tutaj dobrze  :smile: . Co do jakości, odniosłem się tylko do Twojego wcześniejszego postu (cyt." dobrą ceną cieszymy się przez krótką chwilę,a dobrą jakością przez całe życie") i tak jakoś mi się wydawało, zmierzasz do tego, że tanio może znaczyć źle lub niskiej jakości. Zdarza się i tak, kupując dziadostwo w 3, 4 gatunku lub kierując się tylko i wyłącznie ceną można wpakować się na minę.  Zakupy trzeba robić z głową i świadomie, podobnie ma się sprawa budowy domu. Bez problemu można sobie sprawić koszmar budowlany za dużą kasę. Wiewiór ?  :big grin: . Kolega(wiewiórka w avatarze), który jest skrajnym pesymistą i zgredzikiem forumowym. Jak zaczniesz śledzić cały wątek, a nie tylko wpadać na chwilkę, żeby zamieszać w kociołku to będziesz wiedziała o kogo chodzi. Może pochwalisz się swoimi osiągnięciami, cena, metraż, jakieś ciekawe rozwiązania? Jak wszyscy, to wszyscy  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No właśnie mam wrażenie że te forumowe  "zrzędy i zgredziki " nie przyjmują do wiadomości faktów, bo nie chcą    Bo w końcu udowodnione jest już że DA SIĘ WYBUDOWAĆ DOM ZA TE PIENIĄDZE.


Napisałem trzy punkty.
Odpowiedz słuchaczom.................kuźwa to takie trudne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .No nareszcie, trochę wysiłku i już wszystko wiesz. W 250tys. zamknę temat budowy domu. Popłynąłem trochę z kosztami ale nie żałuję. Chciałem mieć garaż i 50tys poszłooo...(ściany zew. i podłoga w garażu 20cm styro, sufit będzie 25cm) plus napedy do bram, dobry system alarmowy itd.......


To po juhasa bym się udzielała po próżnicy. :big lol: 
Wy to już nawet nie czytacie, ślepo piszecie bzdurkę.Mnie to ręce opadają z Waszych wpisów.
*KOBYŁAMI WAM TRZEBA PISAĆ 200 TYŚ PLN.
Nic więcej !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 200 tyś zł...........*

----------


## niktspecjalny

Artek 


> .Jeśli komuś zależy,żeby mieszkać w prawdziwym domu to nie wybuduje takiego domu w cenie do 200tys.zł,jeśli komuś nie zależy na tym w czym mieszka to taką kupę wybuduje do 200tys.zł.........


Czy ja piszę o czymś innym.Ty nazwałeś ją "kupą" ja natomiast domem bezpiecznym.
Ale w tym wszystkim zastanawia mnie fakt ,że nie ma życiowych przykładów.Nie chcę się z nikim kłócić by władzy nie karmić.Wyżej prosiłem o proste podsumowanie trzy punkty ,które wyjaśniły by bardzo.Jak widzisz nikt jak na razie skorzystać i przedstawić się z innej strony nie ma zamiaru.Wiesz dlaczego bo budują nie marzeniami tylko by coś skleić do "kupy".Dlaczego za tak jasną odpowiedź nie nazwą Cię trollem?Nie obrażają?Nie piszą o tym co jest najważniejsze.O domu bezpiecznym w którym jego serce jest też związane silnie z marzeniami.

pozdrowię Cie bo mnie bardzo zaskoczyłeś i to bardzo mile. :hug:

----------


## EZS

dziwne, jak ja żyję przez 6 lat bez płyty i pompy ciepła  :Confused:  No, dachówkę mam choć ceramiczną, może to trzyma mój dom powyżej kupy....

Ech, przypomina mi to moją koleżanką, która z bidy wielkiej wydała się bogato za mąż. Przy pierwszym spotkaniu, obracając na palcu kluczyki od merca, stwierdziła "jak ktoś może żyć bez zmywarki?" 
To powiedzenie weszło do naszych koleżeńskich powiedzeń i domyślacie się chyba, co ono oznacza  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> dziwne, jak ja żyję przez 6 lat bez płyty i pompy ciepła  No, dachówkę mam choć ceramiczną, może to trzyma mój dom powyżej kupy....
> 
> Ech, przypomina mi to moją koleżanką, która z bidy wielkiej wydała się bogato za mąż. Przy pierwszym spotkaniu, obracając na palcu kluczyki od merca, stwierdziła "jak ktoś może żyć bez zmywarki?" 
> To powiedzenie weszło do naszych koleżeńskich powiedzeń i domyślacie się chyba, co ono oznacza


Może się rozwiń.Nie każdy kumaty tak jak Ty.


> dziwne, jak ja żyję przez 6 lat bez* płyty* i pompy ciepła


Pytasz Sam siebie???Żyjesz czy wegetujesz???, bo to drugie to szersze pojęcie i chyba nie w tym topiku.Tak np.masz dwa WC???Bez nich trudno podzielić rodziną topę.To tylko przykład ale jak daleko idący z ideą tego wątku.Mam dwa i jest mi w tym wymiarze wyśmienicie.Chodzi Ci o jaką płytę:
1.Gazowa płyta grzejna 
2.Elektryczna płyta grzejna
3.Ceramiczne płyty grzejne
4.Płyty indukcyjne.
Ten przykład z merolem trochę głupkowaty.Masz inne??? :big grin:

----------


## EZS

NS,  może skup się a jak już zrozumiesz, to nie zaśmiecaj wątku. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS,  może skup się a jak już zrozumiesz, to nie zaśmiecaj wątku. 
> pozdrawiam


To Ty zaśmiecasz go i nic nie rozumiesz.Poczytaj się a zrozumiesz o czym chcę napisać.To Ty się skup.Czytasz tylko moje ,to zlituj sie i poczytaj siebie i innych.oprócz np. mnie. :sad:

----------


## DEZET

> Gdybym nie zapodał okien energooszczędnych,gdybym nie instalował pompy ciepła,gdybym nie instalował rekuperatora,gdybym miał izolacje takie jak w projekcie,gdybym na dachu miał blachodachówkę zamiast ceramicznej,*gdybym nie budował na płycie*,gdybym nie budował z firmą to miałbym spokojnie dom-kupę za ok. 200tys.zł.
> Jeśli ktoś chce mieć kupę zamiast domu to wybuduje spokojnie do 200tys.zł...
> Prawdziwego domu ale nie kupy,nie wybuduje się w koszcie do 200tys.zł.
> Jeśli komuś zależy,żeby mieszkać w prawdziwym domu to nie wybuduje takiego domu w cenie do 200tys.zł,jeśli komuś nie zależy na tym w czym mieszka to taką kupę wybuduje do 200tys.zł.


Tak Arturo olśniłeś NS, że nie doczytał o jaką płytę chodzi. A dom-kupa...hmmm, wolę swoją kupkę niż wegetację na kupie w bloku.Ale kto bogatemu zabroni mieć droższy dom... ze zwrotem xx kasy z kopalni, który równoważy "trochę" budżet.

----------


## kama33

Ja bardzo proszę w imieniu głównie własnym, ale pewnie też innych budujacych, o zdefiniowanie pojęcia >>prawdziwego bezpiecznego domu "niekupy"<<.  Z tego co pisał Arturo72 wychodzi, ze dom niekupa :
1. Ma byc na płycie
2. mieć energooszczędne okna
3. Pompa ciepła koniecznie!
3. mieć rekuperację
4. Nie blachodachówka tylko dachówka ceramiczna (a betonowa?)
5. Ocieplenie inne niz w projekcie (jakie?)  
6. Budowany przez FIRMY

Proszę o uzupełnienie co jeszcze? Niech kazdy inwestor wie, czy buduje całą kupę, półkupę czy od razu biegunkę....

----------


## m&m0123

Arturo, moze i konstrukcyjenie dom wybudowales ok jednak wewnatrz masz niestety istna '*kupe*'  :sick:  
No ale czasem tak bywa... 



> ...Jeśli komuś zależy,żeby mieszkać w prawdziwym domu....


ps. @niktspecjalny, artek - jak na 'olimpow' to prezetujecie dosc plytki poziom... :sick:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tak Arturo olśniłeś NS, że nie doczytał o jaką płytę chodzi. A dom-kupa...hmmm, wolę swoją kupkę niż wegetację na kupie w bloku.Ale kto bogatemu zabroni mieć droższy dom... ze zwrotem xx kasy z kopalni, który równoważy "trochę" budżet.


A ja jasnowidz jestem. Porównanie płyty lanej w zestawieniu z PC,np  do kuchennej to chyba siakiś sarkazm bo jak inaczej to to nazwać.Po co Ci ten blok???Dom do 200 tyś i moje trzy punkty na ,które nikt nie chce odpowiedzieć.Masz tą kupę w 200 tyś.???Mam podłogę-podłogówkę w całym domu to jak myślisz mam dużo podłogi czy podłogówki??? :no:

----------


## gti11

NS jesteś pewien , że masz Dom  bo z twoich postów wynika raczej budynek mieszkalny w którym nawet nie mieszkasz tylko czasami przebywasz .

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS jesteś pewien , że masz Dom  bo z twoich postów wynika raczej budynek mieszkalny w którym nawet nie mieszkasz tylko czasami przebywasz .


Masz rację ale ja w nim żyję choć jest dużo droższy i wypowiadać się może i nie powinienem do czego się publicznie przyznaje ale mierzi mnie  to ,że ci co wybudowali coś nie chcą tego publicznie potwierdzić i chodzą po omacku i ściemniają jacy to oni są fantastyczni w tych swoich cosiach.
SJP.Dom 
1. mieszkanie
2. budynek
3. *domownicy*, gospodarstwo domowe
Punkt 3. chyba jest poza Twoja uwagą.

----------


## m&m0123

Nie rozumiem skad u ciebie (jak i u artka) tyle zarozumialosci???czlowieku, masz drozsza chate, stac cie - ciesz sie ale nie krytykuj i nie drwij z innych tylko dlatego, ze maja inny budzet!
Zaluz sobie watek "nasze idealne domy - nie kupy" i klepcie sie tam z artkiem wzajemnie do woli... 

Witki opadaja...

----------


## fotohobby

> Gdybym nie zapodał okien energooszczędnych,gdybym nie instalował pompy ciepła,gdybym nie instalował rekuperatora,gdybym miał izolacje takie jak w projekcie,gdybym na dachu miał blachodachówkę zamiast ceramicznej,gdybym nie budował na płycie,gdybym nie budował z firmą to miałbym spokojnie dom-kupę za ok. 200tys.zł.
> Jeśli ktoś chce mieć kupę zamiast domu to wybuduje spokojnie do 200tys.zł...
> Prawdziwego domu ale nie kupy,nie wybuduje się w koszcie do 200tys.zł.


Człowieku, zlituj się... 
Okna energooszczedne, to miałeś za 1000zł dopłaty, pompę za 5000zł wiecej, niż gaz, czy groszek, masz tanią ceramiczną dachówką (zaden luksus), blacha na 4spadowym dachu to żadna oszczędność.
A budżet 200tyś przebiłeś o jakieś 80-100 tyś.
Od kiedy dom MUSI mieć płytę, żeby nie był "kupą" ? ?? Albo wkładkę terno w oknach ?

Mam ci pokazać domy na ławach, przy których Twój jest skromniutki....?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie rozumiem skad u ciebie (jak i u artka) tyle zarozumialosci???czlowieku, masz drozsza chate, stac cie - ciesz sie ale nie krytykuj i nie drwij z innych tylko dlatego, ze maja inny budzet!
> Zaluz sobie watek "nasze idealne domy - nie kupy" i klepcie sie tam z artkiem wzajemnie do woli... 
> 
> Witki opadaja...


Napisałem by nie było podobnych jak twoja odpowiedzi ale na nic i to się zdaje. Równie dobrze mogłem napisać ,że mi ściany popękały ale je na nowo sam posklejałem to wtedy odniosło by wymierny skutek a tak kopać z koniem nie da rady.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Człowieku, zlituj się... 
> Okna energooszczedne, to miałeś za 1000zł dopłaty, pompę za 5000zł wiecej, niż gaz, czy groszek, masz tanią ceramiczną dachówką (zaden luksus), blacha na 4spadowym dachu to żadna oszczędność.
> A budżet 200tyś przebiłeś o jakieś 80-100 tyś.
> Od kiedy dom MUSI mieć płytę, żeby nie był "kupą" ? ?? Albo wkładkę terno w oknach ?
> 
> Mam ci pokazać domy na ławach, przy których Twój jest skromniutki....?


Nie licytuj tylko pokaż.Jak widzisz pustego gadania w tym wątku masa.Uwzględnij kwotę 200 tyś nic więcej nawet na tych Twoich ławach. :bye:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Arturo, moze i konstrukcyjenie dom wybudowales ok jednak wewnatrz masz niestety istna '*kupe*'  
> No ale czasem tak bywa... 
> 
> 
> ps. @niktspecjalny, artek - jak na 'olimpow' to prezetujecie dosc plytki poziom...


Domy wybudowane mamy i w nich mieszkamy drogie ale mieszkamy.A Ty gdzie mieszkasz???Zarzucasz wiele to wrzuć coś co nas zaskoczy.Oceniaj-krytykuj  jak masz lepiej lub tak samo ,jeżeli nie masz nic to wyglądasz jak "proszę idź stąd". :yes:

----------


## m&m0123

> Domy wybudowane mamy i w nich mieszkamy drogie ale mieszkamy.A Ty gdzie mieszkasz???Zarzucasz wiele to wrzuć coś co nas zaskoczy.Oceniaj-krytykuj  jak masz lepiej lub tak samo ,jeżeli nie masz nic to wyglądasz jak "proszę idź stąd".


Skad Ty sie urwales... ewidentnie masz kompleks malutkiego jak to nazwales 'juhasa' :Confused:  Dom buduje i wprowadzic sie planuje za rok ale napewno nie bede sie licytowal z Toba czyj dom lepszy i czy lepszy bo drozszy... czasy piaskownicy juz dawno mam za soba... Ponawiam prosbe - lecz komplesy z artkiem w innym poscie  :tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Skad Ty sie urwales... ewidentnie masz kompleks malutkiego jak to nazwales 'juhasa' Dom buduje i wprowadzic sie planuje za rok ale napewno nie bede sie licytowal z Toba czyj dom lepszy i czy lepszy bo drozszy... czasy piaskownicy juz dawno mam za soba... Ponawiam prosbe - lecz komplesy z artkiem w innym poscie


Przede wszystkim zadbaj o interpunkcje ponieważ fatalnie w niej wychodzisz.To po pierwsze zapytałbym po juhasa się tu udzielasz jak jeszcze nic nie masz???Krytykujesz narażając na szwank dobrze już idące w tym wątku kierunki.kierunki. Skoro taki jesteś roszczeniowy napisz ile kasy już włożyłeś i pochwal się fotkami.Na to Cię chyba stać.Jeśli nie to Ty trollujesz. Jeśli pozwolisz to i ja Cię grzecznie poproszę .Skoro nie marzysz i nie masz bladego pojęcia o domu za 200 tyś .udzielaj się w swoim nowo założonym topiku np.* Kto tak jak ja wprowadza się za rok.Zmieszczę się w/w kwocie.amen.*

----------


## DEZET

> A ja jasnowidz jestem. Porównanie płyty lanej w zestawieniu z PC,np  do kuchennej to chyba siakiś sarkazm bo jak inaczej to to nazwać.Po co Ci ten blok???Dom do 200 tyś i moje trzy punkty na ,które nikt nie chce odpowiedzieć.Masz tą kupę w 200 tyś.???Mam podłogę-podłogówkę w całym domu to jak myślisz mam dużo podłogi czy podłogówki???


Potwierdza się tylko, że się na budowlance nie znasz, o czym wspominałeś wcześniej. 
Naprawdę ciężko Cię zrozumieć. Niewygodne posty pomijasz milczeniem, by za chwilę wołać: "Gdzie te domy za 200k?"
Pomogę: post nr10073(Kwitko) i post nr 10083(bowess).

O co chodzi z tą podłogą i podłogówką? Konstrukcję mam Ci tłumaczyć... przecież widziałeś chyba, jak zakładali?
No i to też dobre: 2 WC- to oznaka bezpiecznego domu.... często biegunkę musisz mieć, żeby jeden wolny był. Może to przez "udzielanie" się na forum  :wink:

----------


## gti11

> Przede wszystkim zadbaj o interpunkcje ponieważ fatalnie w niej wychodzisz.To po pierwsze zapytałbym po juhasa się tu udzielasz jak jeszcze nic nie masz???Krytykujesz narażając na szwank dobrze już idące w tym wątku kierunki.kierunki. Skoro taki jesteś roszczeniowy napisz ile kasy już włożyłeś i pochwal się fotkami.Na to Cię chyba stać.Jeśli nie to Ty trollujesz. Jeśli pozwolisz to i ja Cię grzecznie poproszę .Skoro nie marzysz i nie masz bladego pojęcia o domu za 200 tyś .udzielaj się w swoim nowo założonym topiku np.* Kto tak jak ja wprowadza się za rok.Zmieszczę się w/w kwocie.amen.*


 Znalazłem zdjęcia i koszty szybciej niż to nabazgrałeś . Da się ?

----------


## DEZET

> ...Najprościej w tym watku jest napisanie:
> 
> 1.mój całkowity wkład w budowę domu za 200 tyś,nie za 300 tyś tylko właśnie za 200.czyli na czym zaoszczędził ,jakie wykonał prace sam,kto pomagał mu bez firm,ekip budowlanych itp.
> 2.jak wygląda za te 200 tyś chałupka (na potwierdzenie fotka),która powstała na kanwie jakiegoś wzoru lub zmianach w adaptacji.
> 3.Co tak naprawdę posiada ten dom by spokojnie w nim można było mieszkać.Spokojnie ale i bezpiecznie.Przepraszam za słowo bezpiecznie.
> 
> Nie czepiam się zagadnień stricte budowlanych ale tych z życia wziętych.


O te punkty chodzi?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Potwierdza się tylko, że się na budowlance nie znasz, o czym wspominałeś wcześniej. 
> Naprawdę ciężko Cię zrozumieć. Niewygodne posty pomijasz milczeniem, by za chwilę wołać: "Gdzie te domy za 200k?"
> Pomogę: post nr10073(Kwitko) i post nr 10083(bowess).
> 
> O co chodzi z tą podłogą i podłogówką? Konstrukcję mam Ci tłumaczyć... przecież widziałeś chyba, jak zakładali?
> No i to też dobre: 2 WC- to oznaka bezpiecznego domu.... często biegunkę musisz mieć, żeby jeden wolny był. Może to przez "udzielanie" się na forum


Znowu turbulencje.Więc powiedz co mam napisać według Ciebie w tym wątku???Jak piszę a mogę bo we wolnym kraju żyję  :big grin: ,że nie wyobrażam sobie wybudowania domu za 200 tyś podnosisz larum.Jak chcę by odpowiedziano mi na trzy wcześniej postawione w punktach pytania podnosisz larum .Jak cieszę się ,że mam dwa WC podnosisz larum i bezczelnie wkręcasz biegunkę.Nie szukam awantury bo wiadomo czym się kończy piszę i przyznaję ,że nie powinienem pisać tu bo mam droższą chatę podnosisz larum.Jakie są to niewygodne posty ,przecież jeśli coś sklecę i się wypowiem wpadasz tu i mi zarzucasz wszystko.





> No i to też dobre: 2 WC- to oznaka bezpiecznego domu.... często biegunkę musisz mieć, żeby jeden wolny był. Może to przez "udzielanie" się na forum


A to według Ciebie są posty wyważone na miarę osoby identyfikującej się tak znamienitym opisem.czego chcesz ode mnie kolego DEZET???

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Znalazłem zdjęcia i koszty szybciej niż to nabazgrałeś . Da się ?


No to opisz to łaskawie i wklej fotki.Wybacz ale nie wierzę w nic co piszesz.

----------


## DEZET

Podałem NS nr postów- potrafisz to znaleźć i odnieść się do tych zbudowanych? Dlaczego nie chcesz uwierzyć, że się da- fakt nie wszystkim ludziom!!
Nie podnoszę larum- odnoszę się do postów nie wnoszących nic do wątku.
Jesteś za bardzo przewrażliwiony na swoim punkcie- więcej luzu - ironii też nie czujesz (o bezpieczeństwie z 2wc).

----------


## m&m0123

Kolega 'specjalny' nie rozumie ani ironii ani sarkazmu... jak dziala wyszukiwarka tez chyba nie rozumie... ogolnie malo rozumie  :big tongue:

----------


## gti11

3 kliknięcia i masz zdjęcia kolegi http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...96#post6293796 . Da się ? Proste jak budowa domu za 200 k .

----------


## artix1

> 3 kliknięcia i masz zdjęcia kolegi http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...96#post6293796 . Da się ? Proste jak budowa domu za 200 k .


 Hańba, hańba! Jakie 200tys! Pincet to jest to. Wiewiór ma chatę (jak tak mówi to ma, w jego DZ można sprawdzić, jak  się sprawdza ławy i wykopy, widok bezcenny  :tongue: ) za dużą bańkę i tyle to wszystko powinno kosztować. Dom z linku jest glinianką, w której mieszkańcy modalą się o słońce, bo deszcz może to wszystko zmyć do rowu i po ptokach. Sorki m&m0123 oczywiście żartuję  :smile: . Nakopciło się tutaj dzisiaj. Co do wiewióra to się nie zawiodłem, skończył gotowanie bigosu na cały tydzień i spokojnie może teraz zacząć puszczać na okrągło bezsensowne bąki. Arturo  miał  chyba zły dzień albo chwilową pomroczność jasną, pisząc o "kupach" za 200 tys. Nie ładnie  :no: . Żałosne to trochę?

----------


## Antkowa

Do wiewióra można się przyzwyczaić, on zawsze ma zły dzień . Arturo swoim tekstem rozczarował bardziej.

----------


## compi

I marzycielom i realistom może się chyba przydać na nowej drodze życia http://wyborcza.biz/finanse/1,108340...stok#BoxBizTxt

----------


## maggs1

> Gdybym nie zapodał okien energooszczędnych,gdybym nie instalował pompy ciepła,gdybym nie instalował rekuperatora,gdybym miał izolacje takie jak w projekcie,gdybym na dachu miał blachodachówkę zamiast ceramicznej,gdybym nie budował na płycie,gdybym nie budował z firmą to miałbym spokojnie dom-kupę za ok. 200tys.zł.
> Jeśli ktoś chce mieć kupę zamiast domu to wybuduje spokojnie do 200tys.zł...
> Prawdziwego domu ale nie kupy,nie wybuduje się w koszcie do 200tys.zł.
> 
> Jeśli komuś zależy,żeby mieszkać w prawdziwym domu to nie wybuduje takiego domu w cenie do 200tys.zł,jeśli komuś nie zależy na tym w czym mieszka to taką kupę wybuduje do 200tys.zł.


Moim zdaniem na ostateczny koszt wybudowania domu składa się wybór projektu, wkład pracy własnej i jakość wykończeniówki. Na pewno nie nazwałbym czyjegoś domu kupą, bo prawie zawsze znajdzie się ktoś kto może porównać Twój "wspaniały" dom do np. kurnika. Pozdrawiam wszystkich i życzę aby każdy był zadowolony ze SWOJEGO domu  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Kolega 'specjalny' nie rozumie ani ironii ani sarkazmu... jak dziala wyszukiwarka tez chyba nie rozumie... ogolnie malo rozumie


Nie odpowiedziałeś na postawione pytania.....więc jesteś...............em.Miałeś wkleić fotki i koszta.Nie zrobiłeś tego.Trzy pytania a Ty strugasz głupka pokrętnie mnie obrażając.Jak do Ciebie trzeba pisać .Udowodnij postawioną tezę.Wklej i opisz by publika to zanotowała. :mad: Nie wszczynam awantury ale chę się wreszcie dowidzieć czy ten dom na miarę Waszych oszczędności był tym w którym będziecie się czuli bezpiecznie i swobodnie.Zrozum to człowieku.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Do wiewióra można się przyzwyczaić, on zawsze ma zły dzień . Arturo swoim tekstem rozczarował bardziej.


Nie mam złego dnia, chcę faktów.Tych faktów ,gdzie ludziska ten dom postawią i będą się w nim czuć godnie.Powiadam godnie.Będą mieli coś na miarę swojej rodziny,Dom w którym będzie klimat.Dom który ich ochroni przed zjawiskowymi sytuacjami na ,które nie mają wpływu. :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## fotohobby

Naprawdę musicie odpowiadać na jego posty ? Przecież to kompletna strata czasu, energii i rozpieprzanie tego watku...
Facet nie ma nic konstruktywnego do powiedzenia, tuła sie tu, biedaczyna, po rozmaitych wątkach, prezentując podobnie beznadziejny poziom...
Ignorujcie, prosze.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> współpraca z architektem wymaga czasu i zaangażowania, co bywa stresujące - przynajmniej dla części inwestorów (zwłaszcza gdy w przygotowanie własnych propozycji włożyło się "całe serce" a potem okazuje się,* że z części wypieszczonych wyobrażeń najlepiej po prostu zrezygnować.*


Cytat :

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Naprawdę musicie odpowiadać na jego posty ? Przecież to kompletna strata czasu, energii i rozpieprzanie tego watku...
> Facet nie ma nic konstruktywnego do powiedzenia, tuła sie tu, biedaczyna, po rozmaitych wątkach, prezentując podobnie beznadziejny poziom...
> Ignorujcie, prosze.


Tylko tyle masz do powiedzenia???Powtarzasz się.Wnieś coś konstruktywnego.A Ty swoje.Stajesz się nudny i mało przekonywujący.Postawiłem trzy pytania odpowiedz proszę.Nie odpowiadaj tylko mrugnij ,że zrozumiałeś. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## kinka

No jasne że się da za to wybudować mały dom w średnim standardzie wykończenia.Mój ma 137m i stan surowy zamknięty-100tys,teraz wykończeniówka i nie zamierzam przekroczyć 200tys.

----------


## gorbag

> Arturo  miał  chyba zły dzień albo chwilową pomroczność jasną, pisząc o "kupach" za 200 tys. Nie ładnie . Żałosne to trochę?


To już nie jest nawet kwestia ceny. Z kryteriami Arturo72 nawet Wersal jest "kupą".
Nie ma płyty, pompy, rekuperatora, energooszczędnych okien, grubego ocieplenia, nawet dachówki ceramicznej.
Kupa jak nic.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> To już nie jest nawet kwestia ceny. Z kryteriami Arturo72 nawet Wersal jest "kupą".
> Nie ma płyty, pompy, rekuperatora, energooszczędnych okien, grubego ocieplenia, nawet dachówki ceramicznej.
> Kupa jak nic.


Dlaczego drwisz-drwicie.



> ..Gdybym nie zapodał okien energooszczędnych,gdybym nie instalował pompy ciepła,gdybym nie instalował rekuperatora,gdybym miał izolacje takie jak w projekcie,gdybym na dachu miał blachodachówkę zamiast ceramicznej,gdybym nie budował na płycie,gdybym nie budował z firmą to miałbym spokojnie dom-kupę za ok. 200tys.zł.
> Jeśli ktoś chce mieć kupę zamiast domu to wybuduje spokojnie do 200tys.zł...
> Prawdziwego domu ale nie kupy,nie wybuduje się w koszcie do 200tys.zł.
> 
> Jeśli komuś zależy,żeby mieszkać w prawdziwym domu to nie wybuduje takiego domu w cenie do 200tys.zł,jeśli komuś nie zależy na tym w czym mieszka to taką kupę wybuduje do 200tys.zł............


Na tym Wam tak mocno zależy???Przecież napisał o swych rezygnacjach ,tych które nie mieszczą się dla Was w tym wątku.Choć nie wiele mnie z nim łączy to wiem co miał na myśli.Wy tego nigdy nie zrozumiecie.90 % tu udzielających tego nie łapie.Czepia się ale tak na prawdę nie wie na czym polega budowanie domu......domu.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> 3 kliknięcia i masz zdjęcia kolegi http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...96#post6293796 . Da się ? Proste jak budowa domu za 200 k .


Zacznę jeszcze raz ,.proszę zwrócić uwagę albo ja słępy jestem.Gdzie są podane koszta tak wyglądającego domu.Przecież chyba nie ma samobójców tu na FM ,którzy budują bez kapownika.Piszemy ile kasy i np. na jaki etap wydaliśmy.To jest chyba meritum czy sedno tej sprawy.Proszę zwrócić uwagę z czego postawiony jest ten dom,lukarny,wykusz dach ,który nie należy do dachów prostych ,garaż w bryle ocieplenie.Nie wnikam co jest w środku bo i wisi kalafiorem ale ten dom nie powstanie za 200 tyś. Proszę powiedzieć,gdzie jest ogrodzenie ,jakiś przyszły drzewostan.Zaraz usłyszę ,że cement to my sami robimy,siatkę bramę wjazdową wjazdową samemu,sztachetki gdy zajdzie potrzeba wycinamy od razu w swoim lesie.I teraz.Mamy własna oczyszczalnie -szambo ,które nic nas nie kosztowało ponieważ ulepiliśmy to sami,miejsce na odpady jest nam nie potrzebne bo spalamy kuminem,obrysów-ki czyli oświetlenie zewn. jest nam nie potrzebne bo wystarczy ,że My widzimy innych.Taras jest nam niepotrzebny wystarczy taki jak jest a siedzieć zawsze można pod konwalią z OBI,Widoczne balkony nie musza mieć barierek ponieważ wychodzić nikt tam na fajkę nie musi.Jako gratis mamy darmowe WC dla wszystkich burków z okolicy,Altanka nie bo ona nie jest częścią domu za 200 tyś.Wreszcie zrozumiałem ,że dom to bryła bez wykończonego poddasza, z jednym WC(po co dwa to już burżujstwo) taki wolno stojący domek bez udziwnień.Wszystko inne to tylko bardzo drogie dodatki.

----------


## Wlade

Kluczem jest odpowiedz na pytanie z wątku " Dom....czy jest sens marzyć ?" Sens marzyć jest zawsze, bo zawsze część marzeń się spełnia, ale na ile jest się wstanie zbudować dom w tej kwocie to musi odpowiedzieć sobie każdy indywidualnie.  Trzeba jasno powiedzieć, że dom w tej kwocie to przede wszystkim zlepek: bardzo dużych własnych umiejętności ( nie tylko fizycznych, ale i planistycznych), mnóstwo poświęconego własnego czasu, korzystnej lokalizacji działki, dostępnych  promocyjnych cen na  materiały, wielorakiej/wszechstronnej pomocy rodziny, szeroko idących kompromisów oraz wielu innych indywidualnych czynników. Czy się da? Da się, tak samo, jak daje się poczuć stan nieważkości, zdobyć Mount Everest itp.
Owszem są przypadki rodzin, które w tych granicach się wybudowały, ale jeśli spojrzeć  jaki to jest procent ( a może raczej promil ) w stosunku do wszystkich domów wybudowanych z pomocą  " forum muratora" ?

----------


## niktspecjalny

Ale nie ściemniajmy ludzi.Wszyscy podają przykłady dwóch osób ,którym się to udało.Są wyliczenia.zapytam czy to koniec???Już nic w tych domkach nie robimy???Wybudowaliśmy, pokazaliśmy całemu światu ,że moszna  :wink: ,i mieszkamy.Koniec amen.Wydawało mi się ,że osoba udzielająca się w tym wątku dokładnie przybliży sens tych marzeń.Pominę tu foto-boya który nie potrafi nic powiedzieć po za :



> 1.Naprawdę musicie odpowiadać na jego posty ? Przecież to kompletna strata czasu, energii i rozpieprzanie tego watku...
> 2.Wystarczy nie odpowiadać bezposrednio na jego posty, tylko wyjaśnić "nowym", zagladającym do tego tematu, że to dość ....specyficzny przypadek.
> 3.Ignorujcie go, to naprawdę nie jest trudne.
> Trochę na zasadzie "psy szczekają, ale karawana jedzie dalej".


Największy roszczeniowy człenio na FM znający tylko smak swego jadu. :mad: 

Proszę go nie słuchać jest nie merytoryczny ale systematyczny nie na temat.

----------


## מרכבה

Niktuś za to Cię cenie .. nikt trafniej nie potrafi opisać Ciebie niż Ty sam 



> Największy roszczeniowy człenio na FM znający tylko smak swego jadu.
> 
> Proszę go nie słuchać jest nie merytoryczny ale systematyczny nie na temat.


Brawo Ty tym jadem się karmisz i żyjesz, moderatorzy mają słabość do Ciebie ponieważ stałego banana nie dostałeś.

Na pewno ubarwiasz wątek, nie da się ukryć ja dostrzegam plusy obecności Twej na tym forum.
Każdy Twoje uwagi odbiera do siebie, myślę iż nie warto, ponieważ zauważyłem iż tylko czekasz aż ktoś ogon skuli pod siebie i heja kopać leżącego.

Ty chcesz każdego w jeden worek włożyć, worek ludzi co mają dwie lewe ręce.  I nic nie potrafią zrobić.
A ci co potrafią to są bogowie olimpijscy co stępują z olimpu aby budować domy wedle ich kaprysów.
I dzielić i rządzi. Ile co ma kosztować ile ma trwać budowa.
Sorry ale jak ma dać za położenie płytek 50 zł za 1m^2 to wolę zrobić to sam, bo wiem jak !
50zł to jest 1/3 dniówki !  to chyba warto, zwłaszcza iż zrobię to dokładnie bo dla siebie... 

Każdy wie iż jak powstaje problem każdy "majster" chce przejść do porządku dziennego nad tym, aby tylko ukryć i pójść dalej.
Wystarczy poszukać, strop popękał pomocy... itp .
No jak gwarantem sukcesu ma być oddanie się w ręce "fachowców" to gratuluje pomysłowości.
Szczególnie jak jakiś hoo wyczuje iż można zrobić na szaro ... np wspomniane stropy.
Przywiozą mu beton ! więcej wody jak betonu + fachowiec zrobi zbrojenie i problem gotowy.
Potem jest wmawianie inwestorowi iż da się żyć z tym.

Ja wolę sobie beton sam przygotować, ponieważ wiem jak.
I w cenie betonu C16/20 będę miał C30/37 . skok jakościowy i cenowy.
Okna tak samo uwierz takich nie kupisz nigdzie.
Ponieważ wiem jak obrobić drewno to zrobię okno co bije wszytko co widziałeś.
I każdego skłaniam do myślenia.
Ty chcesz otrzeźwić i skłonić ludzi ... dajcie się ruchać "fachowcom" ponieważ wydanie za to samo 400 kzł jest lepsze bo gwarantuje urojoną 
gwarancję sukcesu.
Uwierz można ładować kasę ... w próżnię.
Kto bogatemu zabroni utrzeć du pę 500 eurowym banknotem ... powiesz iż to jest właśnie godne podtarcie tyłka.
Inaczej lepiej się nie pocierać tylko chodzić os sranym ! jeszcze jak król wynająć sobie gościa od pocierania.

Wiesz jak artysta tworzy ? przecież dostaje farby które i ty możesz sobie kupić, tylko czy dasz radę tak namalować ?
a Ty mówisz kupienie farby 2x droższej to jest gwarancja iż bez talentu zrobimy dzieło sztuki.
Sorry ale głupoty tego rozumowania nawet szkoda komentować.
Tylko piętnować jako ostrzeżenie dla innych do czego to prowadzi.

Tworzysz fobie stary ! może i dobrze dla niektórych... co by zaczęli myśleć to w tym widzę plus.
Stąd ludzie szanują ludzi co potrafią zrobić coś z niczego.

Może jeszcze raz ... kupienie pustaków super ciepłych nie gwarantuje sukcesu. 
Wolę dać cegłę plus styropian.

Dla mnie dom to jest całość nie szereg niezwiązanych etapów.
Jeśli zrobię to tak ... da to taki skutek jeśli się przygotuje do obórki drewna to zaoszczędzę masę kasy na 
kupowaniu parkietów mebli itp ... poleci hurtem wsio. I każdy przyjdzie i będzie podziwiał jak ostatnio łóżko dla dziecka.
W sklepie bym dał ponad 1kzł ... zrobiłem za 200 zł . Ponieważ wiem jak !
Teraz przy budowie domu wykorzystam całą wiedzę aby mieć dom który spełnia moje wymagania bez przepłacania.
Sorry ale jestem zaje biscie zadufany w sobie ... cóż pełen narcyzm jak Ci to pomoże.
Mnie pomaga bo nie odbieram Twojego kąsania mojej osoby wcale.
Znam swoją wartość bojową, wie na co mnie stać.
A stać mnie robić cuda w budownictwie i gasić takich para fachowców co chcą maluczki naciągać.
Po to aby na chwilę odnieść korzyść!

Ludzie się na Ciebie wkurzają,  bo nie wiedzą iż chcesz pruskiego traktowania i adwersarza pewnego siebie.
Chcesz ciągle coś udowadniać.
Udowodnij to przez pokazanie co potrafisz.
To że ktoś Ci kiedyś krzywdę zrobił iż potępił Cię w niwecz skreśli ... to nie znaczy iż nie posiadasz żadnej wartości.
Sam napisałeś iż wiele rzeczy robiłeś sam. 
Pewność siebie to rzecz którą utraciłeś, teraz chcesz pociągnąć innych.

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Niktspecjalny, skopiuję wpis z Twojego dziennika z 03-01-2007 20:59: 



> Jak to wszysto powklejam to mi chyba mózg wyleci.  (...)
> 
> cdn.


Prorok?

Nie na temat, ale.... mówiąc wprost, wybitnie mi Twoje wpisy działają na nerwy, poczucie wyższości, język, arogancja. By nie powiedzieć czasem, zwykłe chamstwo.


Teraz sobie poużywaj, wskocz na mnie, żądaj zdjęć itd.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .Brawo Ty tym jadem się karmisz i żyjesz, moderatorzy mają słabość do Ciebie ponieważ stałego banana nie dostałeś........


Jeśli możesz dlaczego tak myślisz???Za co??? :no: .Są inne fora dadzą mi np. na Twą prośbę ,to jakoś przeżyję ale dlaczego???Prenumeruje Muratora w sieci zaprzyjaźnionych sklepów tą gazetkę polecam i zamawiam w większych ilościach,to nie są pojedyncze egzemplarze.A ty mnie chcesz od razu wek???Coś tam znaczę dla Redakcji.Ale mniejsza o przechwałki.Zapytam Ciebie co chciałbyś usłyszeć ode mnie na temat domu za 200 tyś.Masz wyrobione o mnie zdanie więc mi barankowi to wypunktuj , a ja skromnie się do tego dostosuję.Plisssss. :sick:

----------


## EZS

> na prawdę nie wie na czym polega budowanie domu......domu.


NS miałam nie odpowiadać, ale niech tam
1. Jak ktoś nie ma nic to KAZDY WŁASNY dom będzie domem. 
Nawet drewniak do adaptacji ucieszy
2. Jak ktoś nie ma kasy to też chce żyć. Nie będziesz chyba odstrzelał? 
Mieszkania w bloku samemu i tanio się nie wybuduje. Dom można, jak ktoś ma samozaparcie. 
Jeżeli dla ciebie taki dom, to nie dom, to w nim nie mieszkaj. 
W TYM WĄTKU LUDZIE PYTAJĄ, CZY TAKI PROJEKT JEST KOSZTOWNY W BUDOWIE, CZY NIE
A nie czy ty byś chciał taki dom. 

Dodatek:
Śmieci palą często też w domach po 500 tyś.
Szambo na pole wylewają z różnych domów, małych i dużych.
Ilość pieniędzy włożonych w dom nie świadczy o kulturze, chamy są tu i tam.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niktspecjalny, skopiuję wpis z Twojego dziennika z 03-01-2007 20:59: 
> 
> 
> Prorok?
> 
> Nie na temat, ale.... mówiąc wprost, wybitnie mi Twoje wpisy działają na nerwy, poczucie wyższości, język, arogancja. By nie powiedzieć czasem, zwykłe chamstwo.
> 
> 
> Teraz sobie poużywaj, wskocz na mnie, żądaj zdjęć itd.


Nie ma jazdy ona jak nagonka na mnie.Spoko.



> .Jak to wszysto powklejam to mi chyba mózg wyleci. .....


Czy wiesz co autor miał na myśli???Skoro tak działam na Ciebie to po co mnie cytujesz???Olej tak jak inni ignoruj ale ja swego zdania nie zmienię.Nie nakręcisz mnie spoko gościu jezdeś. Masz dom i w nim sobie pomieszkujesz i chwała Ci za to.Wtrącasz Waść tylko wpisy z mojego dziennika zupełnie niepotrzebnie to takie żenujące jak argumentów szukamy nie tu co potrzeba..

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Cytuję Cię NS *właśnie dlatego*, że tak mi na nerwy działasz. W co drugim temacie się przewijasz ze swoim "specyficznym" podejściem, osobistymi wycieczkami, wprowadzaniem niemiłej atmosfery. Ale, po pierwszej reakcji, którą był poprzedni i ten wpis, jak zawsze emocje mi przechodzą i macham ręką na takich jak Ty.*

Zgaduję*, że sporo osób ma do Ciebie podobny stosunek, chwała Im za to, że potrafią na Ciebie nie reagować. Ja też się postaram.

Jeszcze tylko maleńka prośba, jeśli można. Kilka(naście) postów wcześniej zwracałeś komuś uwagę na interpunkcję - sprawdź co sam piszesz, zanim użyjesz opcji "wyślij odpowiedź".

O, taki je*Z*dem  :wink:

----------


## מרכבה

Nitkuś Tobie potrzeba tylko wiary w siebie. Tak Cię tu zdołowali iż żadnego działania nie podejmiesz.
Chyba nie domyśliłeś się moich intencji.
Widzę w Tobie osobę z której wszelkie chęci wyleciały jak powietrze. 
Zgubiłeś radość z życia i wolisz założyć ręce i sprzedać swoją postawę innym. Zamiast zakopywać talenty to je trzeba użyć.
W pewnym momencie przełamania dojrzałem jaki jest Twój problem i przestałem się całkowicie denerwować na uwagi  i podteksty do mnie.

Piszę do Ciebie ponieważ widzę iż jesteś w patowej sytuacji. Napiętnowałem Twoją postawę w  stosunku do innych użytkowników tego forum.




> Zapytam Ciebie co chciałbyś usłyszeć ode mnie na temat domu za 200 tyś.Masz wyrobione o mnie zdanie więc mi barankowi to wypunktuj , a ja skromnie się do tego dostosuję.Plisssss.


Jak byś zbudował i co by było potrzebne do tego ... pokaż swoją inwencję która wiem że jest ... 
Widzisz wieże w Twoje możliwości. Tylko Ty sam widzę w to nie wierzysz. 
 O co mnie chodzi ...aby kwota 200kzł traktowana jak każda inna i pozwalała racjonalnie zastanowić się nad budową ...a nie wydać na to samo 2x tyle ...
Bój właśnie chodzi o sztukę nieprzepłacania za to samo co można mieć za mniej.
Znasz taką postać jak Wit Stwosz ? dostał kawałek dębu i co z nim zrobił ? właśnie o to mnie chodzi iż bez talentu pieniądze nic nie dadzą.
Widzisz jestem jedyną osobą która z Ciebie chce wyciągnąć pozytywy.

Wiesz co to jest programowanie ... jeszcze lepszy przykład ... można robić cuda bez wielkich kosztów liczy się wiedza.
I tak buduję się coś z niczego, zaklęcie programu aby robił to co się chce.
Między innymi tego doświadczamy na forum iż klikanie zamienia się na coś co można zobaczyć.
Przeczytać, jesteś gdzieś w Polsce i czytasz... a opera się o co ...system 0-1 ... jest prąd nie ma ...
kiedyś musiał jechać goniec ... .
Ty powiesz iż godna informacja jest tylko o gońca i to jest cały problem skąd ludzie się denerwują na Ciebie.
Ja widzisz się nie denerwuje.
Tylko wyciągam łapę pomocną ale twardą abyś szybko przyszedł do siebie. 
Nie chodzi mi o barierę 200kzł a o racjonalne wydawanie kasy i nie dać się zrobić w ciula ...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ..............Dodatek:
> Śmieci palą często też w domach po 500 tyś.
> Szambo na pole wylewają z różnych domów, małych i dużych.
> Ilość pieniędzy włożonych w dom nie świadczy o kulturze, chamy są tu i tam.


Wiesz dlaczego Ci odpowiadam,ponieważ nie rozumiesz ideologi budowania domu.Ja mam dom i w tych Twoich kryteriach się nie mieszczę.Nazywaj mnie chamem .................przywykłem.Traktuję się jako dobrego gospodarza mymi włościami i jeśli pozwolisz niech tak pozostanie.Te dobra ,które mam wystarczają mi i mojej rodzinie by w moim lokum mieszkało się dobrze.(nie napisze godnie-bezpieczne bo mnie zajadą).Dom ma być częścią naszego jakże krótkiego życia.Wiele rzeczy zrobiłem w nim sam.Jeżeli czegoś nie wiedziałem ,szukałem wśród znajomych,rodziny.........widać mi nie była pisana ich pomoc bo takich nie miałem.Wam się to udaje i znowu chwała Wam za to.Pamiętam jak układałem glazurę w czystej kotłowni.Kupiłem płytki klej,zrobiłem podłoże,krzyżyki,wannę na pranie różności,aż do momentu jak przyszła moja Milej-di.Płytki są do dzisiejszego dnia szpecą trochę kotłownie ale ja to zrobiłem.Obsadzałem brodzik w dolnej łazience....za mało go uszczelniłem i trochę ciekł.Poprawka i służy do dzisiejszego dnia.Watę między krowie upychałem sam i mocowałem druty,ale jak mnie to przerosło poprosiłem szwagra i brata ciotecznego.Pomogli jest. Chciałem taśmy do rogów z aluminium sam wklejać,na skosach,w rogach.wkleiłem.Jest.Układanie terakoty np. w kuchni w karo...........najpierw ułożyłem bo docinałem do prostej ale zapomniałem ,że mają to być płytki pod podłogówkę.Leżą w garażu i mają się dobrze.Szafki w kuchni.Nie ja ale kolega,jak ma być taniej to mi dopasuj pod okna i powycinaj otwory w blatach,Są przecież szablony pod zlewy ,żaden problem.Trochę z tych płyt pod blaty zostało to sobie pomyślałem ,że spróbuję zrobić w wiatrołapie płytę pionową z wieszakami na ubrania i szafkę na obuwie.Siedzisko zrobiłem ale zapomniałem o szafce elektry. z esami ,którą delikatnie zabudowałem.Mała poprawka i wszystko cacy służy do dziś.Mam inny gabaryt nóżki to nie pomyślałem by na obuwie zrobić coś fajnego.Ale ,że w wiatrołapie jest podłogówka i szufelka ODK C.Problem sam zniknął.Panele czyli deska barlinecka.Ekipa z pracy.Drugi gatunek bo nieco krótsza,tak po docinał komputerek,wylewki z mikso-kreta  Małży mej pacjent to będzie taniej. Sie chodziło na kolanach w nakolannikach ale się położyło w całym domu.Schody...........usiadłem i wyłem do księżyca jak me murarze mnie to zrobili.Pomyślałem ,że schody obrobię sam.Została jeszcze deska barlinecka i zacząłem od latawców a mam ich dwa bez spocznika.16 schodów.Ale te betonowe wylewki lipa trzeba było je jakoś wylizać.Murator i wszystko jasne.Zrobiły się gładkie.FM górą. Pojechałem do stolarni by je dociąć pod mój wymiar.Gosia wezwała fachmana by je ułożył.Jak mnie zaśpiewał kasę to rączki opadły.Trepy docięte latawce także no to do układania.Poziomica ,pianka i listewki. Sie ułożyło.Koszt nijaki.Poręcze.Allegro, króle ,tralki,rozetki i mocowanie.Jak wchodzę na górę jako dziadek bala bala i nic nie przynoszę do sypialni w ręku to się wszystko trzyma kupy.Oświetlenie.Zapomniałem .Dom z porothermu to Ci co chcą wiedzieć to niech wiedzą.Układanie kabli.Kolo elektryk z pracy za psie pieniądze,zostawił narzędzia by ponawiercać otwory pod puszki i na przewody.Nic w tego ceramicznego dziada nie wchodziło więc trza było wymyślić haczyki to trzymania kabli w bruzdach. Sie wymyśliło.Trochę zworek było ale się zwalczyło.Malowanie.Pierwszy raz w życiu trzymałem pistolet ale za nim go można było użyć trza było wszystko zabezpieczyć,,,,,,,,,,folia ,folia i jeszcze raz folia. Trochę szwagier trochę ja.Gosi brat to niech tyra jak chce na grillu bywać.Na tych fotkach które cudem ocalały w DB,widać zdejmowanie humusu i pomiary geodety np.popełniłem faull co kiedys w dzienniku opisałem.Nie potrzebnie go wybrałem bo mam dom o spadku 1m. Fotka tez była.O ogrodzie na razie nic bo zima. Acha zbrojenie tez potrafię jakby co nawet kluczyk do kręcenia drutów został.Stal przywiozłem sam i sam ją ciąłem bo murarze mnie wku.....li swą powolnością. Cala więźba to zasługa Gosi chrzestnego Romka.Partacza ale i kłótnia tez się czasami przydała.Ścianka kolankowa za niska to za nim Romeo przyfrunął ja ja ułożyłem sam,kierbud zaakceptował i poszło.Jest tego więcej ale chyba spasuje bo i tak zaraz na mnie nawrzeszczycie.

*מרכבה poczytaj i napisz na prv.Tu nie musisz.*

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niktspecjalny, skopiuję wpis z Twojego dziennika z 03-01-2007 20:59: 
> 
> 
> Prorok?
> 
> Nie na temat, ale.... mówiąc wprost, wybitnie mi Twoje wpisy działają na nerwy, poczucie wyższości, język, arogancja. By nie powiedzieć czasem, zwykłe chamstwo.
> 
> 
> Teraz sobie poużywaj, wskocz na mnie, żądaj zdjęć itd.


No ja Twojego skopiować niestety nie mogę bo nie w tej lidze gramy.Nie życzę byś cokolwiek kopiował z mojego dziennika to przyszłość.Masz komentarze i tam się produkuj.Tu tak prostacko mnie oceniłeś posługując się wpisem a nie powinieneś.Prosty człowiek to i wie co to chamstwo.To nie jest zawiązek awantury.Moderatora proszę by pohamować emocje tego jegomościa.Tylko tyle.

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

NS - z zaskoczeniem stwierdziłem, że we wszystkim masz rację  :Smile:  Choć przyznaję, że jednego zdania nie zrozumiałem, tego z życzeniami i przyszłością.
Nawet pozwolę sobie nieco Twoją myśl rozwinąć - nie dość, że nie gramy w tej samej lidze, to chyba nas dzieli kilka jej poziomów  :wink: 

Ta moja prostota, to jak rozumiem antonim krętactwa? Miło słyszeć/czytać. A chamstwa faktycznie tyle wokół, że trudno go nie znać, nad czym ubolewam.

Przyłączam się do Twojej prośby do Moderatora - pohamujcie moje emocje.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niktspecjalny, skopiuję wpis z Twojego dziennika z 03-01-2007 20:59: 
> 
> 
> Prorok?
> 
> Nie na temat, ale.... mówiąc wprost, wybitnie mi Twoje wpisy działają na nerwy, poczucie wyższości, język, arogancja. By nie powiedzieć czasem, zwykłe chamstwo.
> 
> 
> Teraz sobie poużywaj, wskocz na mnie, żądaj zdjęć itd.


Robisz coś więcej ode mnie???Zrobiłeś coś więcej???Masz wyższe zdolności.Pokaż c...................e.Ale nie sra...j w mój dziennik.Poczekam na Twój by zobaczyć  coś za  ptica.......Bez awantury Moderatorze ale gościo mnie mierzi i ubliża. Tylko ja po łapkach za każdym razem.?Czy w regulaminie................. można kopiować wpisy z dzienników na dowolny topik??.Moderatorze .Odpowiedz.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> NS - z zaskoczeniem stwierdziłem, że we wszystkim masz rację  Choć przyznaję, że jednego zdania nie zrozumiałem, tego z życzeniami i przyszłością.
> Nawet pozwolę sobie nieco Twoją myśl rozwinąć - nie dość, że nie gramy w tej samej lidze, to chyba nas dzieli kilka jej poziomów 
> 
> Ta moja prostota, to jak rozumiem antonim krętactwa? Miło słyszeć/czytać. A chamstwa faktycznie tyle wokół, że trudno go nie znać, nad czym ubolewam.
> 
> Przyłączam się do Twojej prośby do Moderatora - pohamujcie moje emocje.


Hamownie można pohamować???Ciebie zatrzyma nie wiedza.To Twoja porażka ale w ubliżaniu mej skromnej osobie ,,,,,piedestał.-wódz. :mad: .Nagroda od FM.Opisałem Ci .......amie co w domu zrobiłem sam ........nie napisałem wszystkiego by Cię nie karmić ,byś nie miał witaminy do drwiny.Dom za 200 tyś zł da się zbudować ale jego serce będzie krwawić,jego wnętrze powie pas.Czy Ty to łapiesz???

----------


## Ted17

Też wybudowałem APS 77, koszt ok. 250 tyś. zł. i dużo własnej pracy. Wprowadziliśmy się na gołe podłogi i powoli kupowaliśmy meble i wyposażenie. Ale warto, zwłaszcza jak widzisz bawiące się na polu dzieci. Żadnego więcej wielkomiejskiego betonu.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Cytuję Cię NS *właśnie dlatego*, że tak mi na nerwy działasz. W co drugim temacie się przewijasz ze swoim "specyficznym" podejściem, osobistymi wycieczkami, wprowadzaniem niemiłej atmosfery. Ale, po pierwszej reakcji, którą był poprzedni i ten wpis, jak zawsze emocje mi przechodzą i macham ręką na takich jak Ty.*
> 
> Zgaduję*, że sporo osób ma do Ciebie podobny stosunek, chwała Im za to, że potrafią na Ciebie nie reagować. Ja też się postaram.
> 
> Jeszcze tylko maleńka prośba, jeśli można. Kilka(naście) postów wcześniej zwracałeś komuś uwagę na interpunkcję - sprawdź co sam piszesz, zanim użyjesz opcji "wyślij odpowiedź".
> 
> O, taki je*Z*dem


O!!! jej O!!! jej.Moja interpunkcja jest na 100%.



> .Ja też się postaram..


Słuszna uwaga bo Ty żaden do merytorycznej dyskusji.Kolejny roszczeni-owiec. :mad:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Też wybudowałem APS 77, koszt ok. 250 tyś. zł. i dużo własnej pracy. Wprowadziliśmy się na gołe podłogi i powoli kupowaliśmy meble i wyposażenie. Ale warto, zwłaszcza jak widzisz bawiące się na polu dzieci. Żadnego więcej wielkomiejskiego betonu.


Powiedz to głośno ..........warto zainwestować 250 tyś a potem sobie wszystko komponować?

http://archi-projekt.com.pl/index.php?mod=main&scr=main&evt=showDetails&id=77

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Zachęcony merytorycznymi postami Kolegi NS napiszę co sądzę w temacie domu do ok. 200 tys. 

Z powodu wytkniętych mi braków w wiedzy i doświadczeniu, budowę domu zleciliśmy firmie wykonawczej. Od pierwszej dziury pod fundamenty, po wykończeniówkę. Z wesołością wspominam swoją decyzję, żeby zaoszczędzić kilkanaście tys. i we własnym zakresie zrobić gładzie i malowanie. W końcu się udało, kasa teoretycznie w kieszeni, ale trwało to zdecydowanie za długo.
Reszta, tj. fundamenty, dom "sam w sobie", z dachem, rynnami, parapetami wewn.  i zewn., podłogami (płytki i - niestety - panele), instalacje wod-kan, elektryka, CO (podłogówka na parterze, grzejniki na piętrze i w łazienkach) okna, schody, kominek z DGP wykonała firma. Umowa zawarta na 313 000 zł. Do tego doszły dopłaty za m.in. zamianę pieca gazowego na kondensacyjny, dopłata do schodów (w naszej opinii ładniejszych), dopłata do podłóg proporcjonalnie do różnicy w cenie m2 (w umowie np. 1m2 paneli za 40 zł, my chcemy takie za 60 zł/m2 więc do każdego metra dopłacamy 20 zł, analogicznie płytki)
Dom niewielki, po podłodze 130 m2 bez kawałeczka, plus garaż 21,5 m2, "doklejony" jedną ścianą do bryły domu. Stolarka drewniana Wiktorczyka. W cenie nie było również drzwi zewn./wewn. i bramy garażowej - oferowane wzory nam się nie podobały, więc kupiliśmy we własnym zakresie.
Czy wykonując większą ilość prac we własnym zakresie dałoby się zaoszczędzić 100 tyś? Nie wiem, pewnie można by się zbliżyć do tej wartości, może ograniczenie powierzchni do np. 100 m2 też by jakiś procent wartości pozwoliło urwać. Niemniej, daje to chyba jakiś pogląd na pomysł realizacji domu za około 200 tyś. zł.

NS - dziennika chyba zakładać nie będę - ale zdjęcia wnętrz z prośbą o pomoc przy urządzaniu być może w odpowiednich wątkach wrzucę. Jeśli sami nie będziemy umieli sobie poradzić. Wychodzę z założenia, że nikt lepiej od nas nie będzie wiedział, w jakich wnętrzach się dobrze czujemy, więc i nie bardzo widzę powód, żeby z taką prośbą się do Forumowiczów zwracać. Ale jej nie wykluczam.

I - proszę - nie nazywaj mnie chamem, nie jestem nim, co najwyżej po chamsku się do Ciebie zwracam, a to jednak różnica.

EDIT: Nie mogę jednak szpileczki na koniec sobie odmówić - postawiliśmy sobie oczywiście dom - kupę, czy jakoś tak.

----------


## kama33

> Co mam jeszcze napisać by to zrozumieli a nie kąsali.


NIC NIC NIC!! Tak będzie najlepiej.

Kasia Wojtek - szkoda czasu na dyskusje z panem, który w każdym poście widzi obrażanie go, a prostych rzeczy pojąć nie jest w stanie. Ale cóż.... jak się ktoś wróblem urodził to kanarkiem nie umrze.

----------


## fotohobby

Każdy post, w którym zwracacie się do "specjalnego" to jego drobne zwyciestwo.
Nie rozumiem, dlaczego dajecie mu tą satysfakcję ? 
Pzecież dużo łatwiej to olać...

----------


## Zielony ogród

powiem wam, że dziwi mnie, że tak wiele osób nie jest w stanie rozpoznać osoby, która po prostu najprawdopodobniej ma jakies schorzenie. można to rozpoznać nawet po gramatyce i słownictwie i specyficznym braku logiki. dyskusja nie ma sensu, bo jest zupełnie dla tej osoby niezrozumiała.

----------


## kama33

> powiem wam, że dziwi mnie, że tak wiele osób nie jest w stanie rozpoznać osoby, która po prostu najprawdopodobniej ma jakies schorzenie. można to rozpoznać nawet po gramatyce i słownictwie i specyficznym braku logiki. dyskusja nie ma sensu, bo jest zupełnie dla tej osoby niezrozumiała.


A myślałam, że tylko ja nie rozumiem co on pisze  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## m&m0123

Ja zainstalowalem aplikacje *'troll-blocker'* i postow 'specjalnego juz nie widze  :big tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja zainstalowalem aplikacje *'troll-blocker'* i postow 'specjalnego juz nie widze


Czyli mogę pisać do Ciebie wszystko.Oczywiście zgodnie z regulaminem.Mam tez tą aplikację i postów w/w nie widzę.Program podpowiada mam cie w .................e.Jak już się nie widzimy to sukces. :no:

----------


## artix1

> Ale nie ściemniajmy ludzi. pokazaliśmy całemu światu ,że moszna


 Wróciłem z pracy, zacząłem kolacyjkę, czytam sobie, a tu takie coś. Albercik, no nie przy jedzeniu! :big grin: . Całemu światu to pokazywać!? :no:  Fujj! :sick: 




> Nie warty jesteś funta kł.................w.Polemikę na temat prac własnych zostawię sobie a Ty produkuj się z EOT. Kolejna osoba moderatorze ,która wprowadza chaos kosztem moich wypowiedzi.Jak mam pisać ,że w domu kuźwa większość rzeczy starałem się zrobić sam................Jak moderatorze.moderatorze. Co mam jeszcze napisać by to zrozumieli a nie kąsali.


 Już nic nie musisz pisać, wszyscy przeczytali co sam zrobiłeś i zrozumieli. Oczekujesz medalu, nagrody, mamy paść na kolana, będąc w szoku po przeczytaniu spisu prac wykonanych samodzienie? Super, że sporo sam zrobiłeś, wszyscy albo prawie wszyscy to robią, bo lubią, oszczędzają kasę czy chcą mieć wszystko zrobione porządnie. Takie życie. Oczekujesz teraz, że cały wątek będzie się kręcił wokół Ciebie? Już do tego doprowadziłeś niestety, widać siwy dym i słychać grzmoty. Jesteś mistrzem w mąceniu, dlaczego i po co? Nie wiem. Kiedy osiągniesz pełną satysfakcję i zmienisz miejscówkę, bo to miejsce skutecznie zatrułeś swoimi psychozabawami mistrzu. Ponad 8tysiaków postów czyli masz już 8 DAN. Tak Sensei, jesteś wielki jak Olimp :no:

----------


## fotohobby

No i po co się produkujesz, artix ? Znowu dałeś mu satysfakcję. Podwójną, bo dwa razy cytowałeś.
Po co ?

----------


## Kwitko

Kurcze mieszkam w kupie  :ohmy:  Dzięki Arturo że mnie uświadomiłeś. Ale co tam, skoro w kupie dobrze się mieszka  :big lol:  
Dyskusja robi się żenująca  :bash:  I mówię stanowcze NIE wszystkim którzy odpowiadają na zaczepki  :mad:

----------


## artix1

> No i po co się produkujesz, artix ? Znowu dałeś mu satysfakcję. Podwójną, bo dwa razy cytowałeś.Po co ?


 Racja ale ciężko nie skomentować tej całej burzy. Wiem, że ta cała przepychanka do niczego sensownego nie prowadzi i przypomina kopanie się z koniem. Pierwszy raz uczestniczę w takim bajzlu i mam nadzieję, że ostatni. Bez odbioru chyba, że wrócimy na właściwe tory.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Panie i Panowie opcja ignorowania w profilu i od razu jest lepiej  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Dziękuję Wszystkim za uwagę i poświęcony czas.

----------


## cypryski

Ten wątek zdegenerował się potwornie, a niedawno jeszcze był dość ciekawy  :sad:  

Moderatorzy się nim najwyraźniej nie interesują, bo co najmniej jeden dyskutant powinien dostać ostrzeżenie za knajacki język...

----------


## DEZET

> Panie i Panowie opcja ignorowania w profilu i od razu jest lepiej



...by żyło się lepiej  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ...by żyło się lepiej


Teraz możesz się wypowiadać............mnie tu nie ma..............ale co Ty powiesz tym ludziskom.


> .by żyło się lepiej.....


 lepiej to znaczy jak???

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Witam! Czy waszym zdaniem mozna wybudowac dom nie przekraczajac 200 tysiecy zl? Oczywiscie plus ziemia. Czy tanszy jest dom z uzytkowym poddaszem, czy parterowy? Pozdrawiam.


W marcu 2006 r. czyli *8 lat temu!!!!* niejaki *on33* spytał się czy da radę zbudować dom za 200 tys. zł. Już wtedy miał watpliwości, czy da radę. Wydaje mi się, że ten wątek bardzo stracił na swojej aktualnośc, gdyż nie da się zbudować takiego domu według stanu na luty 2014 r. W związku z tym proponuję zamknąc wątek i po sprawie. Teraz to wątek to tylko dla trolli.

----------


## Antkowa

> W marcu 2006 r. czyli *8 lat temu!!!!* niejaki *on33* spytał się czy da radę zbudować dom za 200 tys. zł. Już wtedy miał watpliwości, czy da radę. Wydaje mi się, że ten wątek bardzo stracił na swojej aktualnośc, gdyż nie da się zbudować takiego domu według stanu na luty 2014 r. W związku z tym proponuję zamknąc wątek i po sprawie. Teraz to wątek to tylko dla trolli.


Proponuję żebys przestała czytać wątek jeśli cię nie interesuje, ale bzdur nie pisz bo Kwitko dom za 200 tys wybudowała. Bowess tez i jeszcze kilku innych.

----------


## Kwitko

Aleksandryta fakty mówią same za siebie więc nie mów że się nie da skoro się da  :wink:  Ale to już udowodniliśmy więc nie warto odpowiadać na pierwsze pytanie w wątku bo odpowiedz już padła. Teraz piszemy o tym jak to zrobić, jaki dom wybudować.

----------


## Antkowa

Wiewiór znowu zbanowany więc może dyskusja będzie bardziej merytoryczna  :smile:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> W marcu 2006 r. czyli *8 lat temu!!!!* niejaki *on33* spytał się czy da radę zbudować dom za 200 tys. zł. Już wtedy miał watpliwości, czy da radę. Wydaje mi się, że ten wątek bardzo stracił na swojej aktualnośc, gdyż nie da się zbudować takiego domu według stanu na luty 2014 r. W związku z tym proponuję zamknąc wątek i po sprawie. Teraz to wątek to tylko dla trolli.


myślę, że teraz jest łatwiej. wiele rozwiązań sprzed 8 lat bardzo staniało, a nie są jeszcze przestarzałe. jest większy wybór tanich w budowie projektów. jedynie robocizna jest droższa, ale przy w yborze prostego projektu nie stanowi ona ogromnego kosztu.
pamiętam, bo jakieś 14 lat temu robiłam od zera łazienkę i wyszła chyba dwa razy drożej niż ta w domu 4 lata temu, a standard podobny. armatura była droższa, kabiny prysznicowe były drogie, zabudowany geberit to był jakis kosmos cenowy  dla bogatych. dachówki ceramicze były droższe, okna też.

----------


## Aleksandryta

Specjalnie ten wpis zrobiłam , żeby dyskusja wróciła na właściwe tory  :tongue:  
Więc teraz Ci, co zbudowali dom za około 200 tys. mają za zadanie "stawiać do pionu" wpisujących się w tym wątku marzycieli. :yes: 
Np. "przepraszam, czy jest szansa, że zbuduję ten dom za 200 tys., bo ja uważam, że tak ." :tongue: 

http://z500.pl/projekt/767/Z56_A,nowoczesna-wersja.html

----------


## bowess

Ooo - wraca moda? Myślałam, że to już nie jest trendy. Nawet Archipelag na swojej stronie zlikwidował zakładkę do tych cudeniek.
Mam pomysł na złorzeczenie - "oby Ci się całą noc śniły domy z falą".  :wink:

----------


## Sursum

> myślę, że teraz jest łatwiej. wiele rozwiązań sprzed 8 lat bardzo staniało, a nie są jeszcze przestarzałe. jest większy wybór tanich w budowie projektów. jedynie robocizna jest droższa, ale przy w yborze prostego projektu nie stanowi ona ogromnego kosztu.
> pamiętam, bo jakieś 14 lat temu robiłam od zera łazienkę i wyszła chyba dwa razy drożej niż ta w domu 4 lata temu, a standard podobny. armatura była droższa, kabiny prysznicowe były drogie, zabudowany geberit to był jakis kosmos cenowy  dla bogatych. dachówki ceramicze były droższe, okna też.


Tu się absolutnie zgadza. Moi rodzice 17 lat temu robili "pokój kąpielowy". Wanna z hydromasażem kosztowała tyle, że dzisiaj w tej kwocie urządziłoby się całą łazienkę. 
To zresztą był typowy problem przed wejściem do EU. Technologii w Polsce jeszcze nie było, a import był mizerny, do tego obłożony horrendalnymi cłami. Jeśli ktoś zamarzył sobie jakieś ponadstandardowe rozwiązanie, bulił jak za zboże. Tylko ta łazienka wyniosła moich rodziców więcej niż kosztowało wtedy nowe auto krajowej produkcji (np Polonez).

----------


## DEZET

> Specjalnie ten wpis zrobiłam , żeby dyskusja wróciła na właściwe tory  
> Więc teraz Ci, co zbudowali dom za około 200 tys. mają za zadanie "stawiać do pionu" wpisujących się w tym wątku marzycieli.
> Np. "*przepraszam, czy jest szansa, że zbuduję ten dom za 200 tys., bo ja uważam, że tak ."
> *
> http://z500.pl/projekt/767/Z56_A,nowoczesna-wersja.html


Aleksandryta, żartujesz prawda?! :tongue: 
 A na poważnie- dla tego wyżej to pewnie 350k byłoby mało.

----------


## EZS

To ja wam coś powiem optymistycznego. Kolega z Łodzi, budujący równolegle ze mną, zaparł się wybudować za 100 tyś. To był rok 2006. 100 tyś do wprowadzenia, dom parterowy typu stodoła, projekt indywidualny. Opisał to na forum, miałam zresztą z nim kontakt przez wspólnego, niskobudżetowego murarza. Pokazał kilka sposobów na wybudowanie taniego domu i ja wiem, ze się da. Problem raczej jest z ludźmi, a nie z wybudowaniem. Założenia kolegi były bardzo ścisłe. Ściany nośne tylko na obwodzie, parter samemu się ociepli, dach dwuspadowy lekkie pokrycie, wiązary z desek, bez stropu, sufit podwieszany itd. Dom wyszedł ciepły, ponad 130m, ale mało urodziwy, bo na bazie prostokąta i bez żadnych ozdób. I co? nIc, wszyscy wiedzą, jaki dom będzie tani a pokazują projekty z lukarnami, stropem, poddaszem, tarasem w bryle i pytają, czy da się tanio. Da się ale dom prosty. Bardzo prosty. Reszta kosztuje  :smile:

----------


## _artur_

> Np. "przepraszam, czy jest szansa, że zbuduję ten dom za 200 tys., bo ja uważam, że tak ."
> 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/767/Z56_A,nowoczesna-wersja.html


nie ma szans.. nawet własnymi rękami myślę że będzie bardzo ciężko..

----------


## night_84

Da się wybudować nawet poniżej 100 000zł ok90m2, dziwi mnie fakt że projektanci nie pokazują takich projektów, lub nawet jakaś pracownia sie wyspecjalizuje. Kiedyś widziałem dom pomyślany na zasadzie drzewa /instalacje/ jego kanalizacja miała mniej metrów niż jedna moja rynna, to samo z wodą, kablami i grzejnikami i gazem wszystkie instalacje oprócz CO miały mniej niż 10mdo wyjścia z domu.. Sam zużyłem kolanek do kanalizacji chyba z Vana typu "partner".. Płytki brał po 30-100zł tylko że bardzo niewiele, kabine ze ściankami, dosłownie wszystko dopracowane na minimum kosztów, reku, 5 okien 3 szybowych + drewniane drzwi wejściowe. Bardzo dużo przeglądał gazetek i internet. Powiem wam tylko że się da. Dużo własnej pracy i zero samowolki. Na przestrzenie gospodarcze zamówił 2 blaszaki. Wszystko jest możliwe i jest w tym ogromny biznes, że projektanci tego nie chcą liznąć aż dziw bierze. Sam myślę o zbudowaniu domu poniżej 500zł za m2 /bez robocizny/ ok 6x12 i jak będę miał czas będę eksperymentował  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wiewiór znowu zbanowany więc może dyskusja będzie bardziej merytoryczna


Nie mam jak na razie z nikim w tym wątku dyskutować. Pojawiają się kolejni i będą następni ,którzy w to nie wierzą.Co widać w kolejnych wejściach.Na koniec piszecie cały czas o dwóch osobach ,którym się to udało.Niech opiszą dla potomnych jakie do dnia dzisiejszego ponoszą koszty.Do dnia dzisiejszego.Postawili dom otynkowali ,grzeją bo okres zimy,mieszkają we dwoje, troje ,czworo itp.,co jeszcze maja do zrobienia,kasa ile im poszło itd.Bo jak rozumiem te dwie osoby maja już wszystko za te 200 tyś zrobione.Boże ludziska dom to nie studium eksperymentalne.

----------


## miloszenko

> Da się wybudować nawet poniżej 100 000zł ok90m2, dziwi mnie fakt że projektanci nie pokazują takich projektów, lub nawet jakaś pracownia sie wyspecjalizuje. Kiedyś widziałem dom pomyślany na zasadzie drzewa /instalacje/ jego kanalizacja miała mniej metrów niż jedna moja rynna, to samo z wodą, kablami i grzejnikami i gazem wszystkie instalacje oprócz CO miały mniej niż 10mdo wyjścia z domu.. Sam zużyłem kolanek do kanalizacji chyba z Vana typu "partner".. Płytki brał po 30-100zł tylko że bardzo niewiele, kabine ze ściankami, dosłownie wszystko dopracowane na minimum kosztów, reku, 5 okien 3 szybowych + drewniane drzwi wejściowe. Bardzo dużo przeglądał gazetek i internet. Powiem wam tylko że się da. Dużo własnej pracy i zero samowolki. Na przestrzenie gospodarcze zamówił 2 blaszaki. Wszystko jest możliwe i jest w tym ogromny biznes, że projektanci tego nie chcą liznąć aż dziw bierze. Sam myślę o zbudowaniu domu poniżej 500zł za m2 /bez robocizny/ ok 6x12 i jak będę miał czas będę eksperymentował


Ja mam obecnie na etapie skladania do urzedu budynek o wymiarach 10.5 x 6.5 z poddaszem uzytkowym. Budzet na budynek wlacznie z przylaczami (wszystkie sa bardzo blisko - ponizej 10 m) nie powinien przekroczyc 120 tys, ale bedzie to dom 3-litrowy, okna U=0.5, rekuparacja, klimatyzacja, powierzchnia uzytkowa ok. 95 m2.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Da się wybudować nawet poniżej 100 000zł ok90m2, dziwi mnie fakt że projektanci nie pokazują takich projektów, lub nawet jakaś pracownia sie wyspecjalizuje. Kiedyś widziałem dom pomyślany na zasadzie drzewa /instalacje/ jego kanalizacja miała mniej metrów niż jedna moja rynna, to samo z wodą, kablami i grzejnikami i gazem wszystkie instalacje oprócz CO miały mniej niż 10mdo wyjścia z domu.. Sam zużyłem kolanek do kanalizacji chyba z Vana typu "partner".. Płytki brał po 30-100zł tylko że bardzo niewiele, kabine ze ściankami, dosłownie wszystko dopracowane na minimum kosztów, reku, 5 okien 3 szybowych + drewniane drzwi wejściowe. Bardzo dużo przeglądał gazetek i internet. Powiem wam tylko że się da. Dużo własnej pracy i zero samowolki. Na przestrzenie gospodarcze zamówił 2 blaszaki. Wszystko jest możliwe i jest w tym ogromny biznes, że projektanci tego nie chcą liznąć aż dziw bierze. Sam myślę o zbudowaniu domu poniżej 500zł za m2 /bez robocizny/ ok 6x12 i jak będę miał czas będę eksperymentował


też mnie dziwi, że u nas tania budowa to jakiś kosmiczny wyczyn i że źle się kojarzy. mamy skłonności do komplikowania prostych rzeczy, do przewymiarowywania, do robienia na zapas, do uszczęśliwiania na siłę nie istniejących jeszcze potomnych, do zbędnego ozdabiania, do wielu takich rzeczy ekonomicznie nieuzasadnionych. zbyt wiele uczuć, zbyt mało matematyki.

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

NS poruszył sprawę dość istotną. Być może we wcześniejszych postach ktos to już określił, ale nie pamiętam, choć wątek na raty przeczytałem w całości.

Czy to co mamy (w domyśle mają osoby już mieszkające w domach za ok. 200 tys.) to koniec wydatków? Gdzie jest granica, czy gotowe podłogi, pomalowane ściany i funkcjonujące łazienki/kuchnie to właśnie koniec liczenia? Moim zdaniem tak - późniejsze wydatki typu meble, czasem taras jeśli nie jest w bryle, wiata garażowa, drewutnia, ogrodzenie to już chyba poza tematem? To się przecież nigdy nie kończy, doposażanie, nowe potrzeby itd.

----------


## Zielony ogród

uważam, że koniec liczenia to dom wybudowany zgodnie z projektem i odebrany. 
a to co potem - to już inna sprawa. ktoś straci pracę, nic już nie zrobi, ktoś zacznie zarabiać więcej - więc upiększy, rozbuduje. meble to też sprawa niezależna od domu, podlegająca wymianie nie tylko z powodu zużycia.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Sami pisaliście ,że odbiór może być całkowity lub częściowy a odebrany tez będzie .Była rozmowa nawet z moderatorem Elfir jeśli dobrze pamiętam.Wybudowany zgodnie z projektem i odbiór jest np.częściowy.To w tym też może zawierać się kwota 200 tyś.???Nie odpisujcie mi tylko ogólnie  mnie zlewajcie totalnie.Odbiór całkowity to analogicznie tak samo???

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ....*Odbiór budynku/odstępstwa od projektu*Po zakończeniu budowy inwestor musi powiadomić organ wydający pozwolenie na budowę – starostę o jej zakończeniu (plik PDF .
> *Do zawiadomienia o zakończeniu budowy obiektu budowlanego lub wniosku o udzielenie pozwolenia na użytkowanie inwestor jest obowiązany dołączyć:*
> 
> oryginał dziennika budowy;oświadczenie kierownika budowy:
> –o zgodności wykonania obiektu budowlanego z projektem budowlanym i warunkami pozwolenia na budowę oraz przepisami,–o doprowadzeniu do należytego stanu i porządku terenu budowy, a także – w razie korzystania – ulicy, sąsiedniej nieruchomości, budynku lub lokalu (plik PDF ;oświadczenie o właściwym zagospodarowaniu terenów przyległych, jeżeli eksploatacja wybudowanego obiektu jest uzależniona od ich odpowiedniego zagospodarowania;protokoły badań i sprawdzeń;inwentaryzację geodezyjną powykonawczą.
> W razie zmian nieodstępujących w sposób istotny od zatwierdzonego projektu lub warunków pozwolenia na budowę, dokonanych podczas wykonywania robót, do zawiadomienia inwestor musi dołączyć kopie rysunków wchodzących w skład zatwierdzonego projektu budowlanego, z naniesionymi zmianami, a w razie potrzeby także uzupełniający opis. Oświadczenie takie powinno być potwierdzone przez projektanta i inspektora nadzoru inwestorskiego, jeżeli został ustanowiony.
> Do użytkowania obiektu budowlanego, na którego wzniesienie jest wymagane pozwolenie na budowę, można przystąpić po zawiadomieniu właściwego organu o zakończeniu budowy, jeżeli organ ten, w terminie 21 dni od dnia doręczenia zawiadomienia, nie zgłosi sprzeciwu w drodze decyzji.
> *Orzecznictwo**Wyrok Naczelnego Sądu Administracyjnego z 10 marca 2006 r. sygn. akt II OSK 617/05*
> 
> ...





> ....*Zamieszkaj w nieukończonym domu - legalnie**Olimpia Bronowicka - Rzecznik prasowy PFRN* 
> 24.11.2011 10:42
> A A A Drukuj
> *Czy można zamieszkać w nieukończonym domu? Co grozi w takim przypadku? - zastanawia się wiele osób, które prowadzą budowę własnego domu, albo kupują od dewelopera mieszkanie "w budowie".*
> To pytanie w zasadzie dotyczy dwóch sytuacji - jedna dotyczy domu jednorodzinnego, druga - budynku wielomieszkaniowego.
> 
> *Dla domu wystarczy zgłoszenie* *
> 
> W przypadku domu jednorodzinnego jeżeli przyszłym mieszkańcem jest sam inwestor - to on musi najpierw zawiadomić właściwy organ o zakończeniu budowy dołączając do zawiadomienia niezbędne dokumenty. Budowa ma kierownika budowy obowiązkowo prowadzącego dziennikbudowy i to on o te formalności powinien zadbać.
> ...


Czy Ci inwestorzy spełniają te warunki???

----------


## gorbag

> Czy to co mamy (w domyśle mają osoby już mieszkające w domach za ok. 200 tys.) to koniec wydatków? Gdzie jest granica, czy gotowe podłogi, pomalowane ściany i funkcjonujące łazienki/kuchnie to właśnie koniec liczenia? Moim zdaniem tak - późniejsze wydatki typu meble, czasem taras jeśli nie jest w bryle, wiata garażowa, drewutnia, ogrodzenie to już chyba poza tematem? To się przecież nigdy nie kończy, doposażanie, nowe potrzeby itd.


Koszt budowy do stanu deweloperskiego można jakoś porównać, pozostałe koszty już nie. Jak ktoś ma hektary do ogrodzenia i 100 metrów przyłączy i kostki między bramą a garażem, to nie można go porównywać z małą działką i mediami tuż przy domu. Stan deweloperski porównywać najłatwiej, chociaż też można się mocno różnić, np. wydatkami na izolacje, instalacje czy okna.
Można uzgodnić, że idziemy dalej i przyjąć jako wyznacznik dom do wprowadzenia, ale z wyposażeniem kuchni. Podliczanie ręcznie robionych rzeźbionych mebli czy wypasionego telewizora i ogrodu, przy porównywaniu kosztów budowy, już nie ma wiele sensu. Przecież większość z nas gdzieś mieszka, ma łóżko czy telewizor. Przeprowadzka nie wymusza na nas zmiany w tym zakresie. Nie ma górnego progu ceny, a przeważnie nie ma musu. 
To jakby nowe auto doliczać do kosztu budowy garażu.

Przy okazji - wydaliśmy do tej pory na dom 169 tys. + 10 na przyłącza + 8,5 tys. na papiery, czyli mamy prawie 190 tys. łącznych wydatków (dokładna rozpiska na blogu). Do końca etapu, który uznam za dom do zamieszkania, potrzeba nam jakieś 40-50 tys. zł. Można by oczywiście taniej, ale ciężko mi tu przeforsować oszczędności  :smile:  

Oznacza to, że przy opisanym powyżej liczeniu ma szansę nam wyjść jakieś 210-220 tysięcy na dom plus przyłącza i formalności, które kosztują różnie w różnych sytuacjach. U nas kosztowały stosunkowo drogo.

Projekt z8, 98m2,ocieplenie 15/20/37-52cm, kocioł kondensacyjny, sama podłogówka, dachówka ceramiczna, WM, SSZ + instalacje, tynki, wylewki ekipami.

----------


## karl1985

Witam wszystkich,
w tym roku przymierzamy się wybudować dom pod Warszawą i mam pytanie odnośnie kosztorysów podawanych przez biura architektoniczne, na ile są one wiarygodne? Oglądamy kilka projektów, dzwoniliśmy do kilku biur i niektóre proponują nam kosztorys budowy. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć czy ktoś korzystał z takich kosztorysów i czy warto zamówić sobie taki kosztorys? Oczywiście kusi mnie zapytać czy mając określoną ilość pieniędzy starczy mi na budowę domu ale uważam to za bez sens, zwłaszcza w tych czasach, przy tylu możliwościach. Mając taką ilość materiałów do wyboru, przy tak zróżnicowanych stawkach za robociznę ciężko jest odpowiedzieć czy taka ilość pieniędzy wystarczy.

----------


## מרכבה

Dla mnie 200 kzł podane w wątku to jest kwota po ostatnią śrubkę.
Sorry ale jak sobie zakładam nie przekroczyć 350 kzł .. to nie mogę się oszukać iż z wodotryskami będzie 1mln.

200 kzł to dom gotowy z miską dla psa lub bez. Gotowy do życia. 
I nasze szczęście ile mebli dostaniemy itp.
Potem rodzą się domy w bólach i cierpieniach przez cały czas życia coś trzeba zrobić.
Tak jak moi rodzice .. sytuacja była inna bo na pewno dziś od a do z by budowali a nie na później ... 
Nie było wyboru trzeba było uciekać z starego budownictwa... i ciągnie się do dziś ... w zasadzie stan deweloperski prawie osiągnięty ...
izolację trzeba zrobić i okna przerobić ...

Po co to piszę ? ponieważ chcę skłonić ludzie Was do spojrzenia na dom jako całość !!
jeśli stawiacie na "tradycje" to jakie konsekwencje będzie miało to .
Jakie piecie itp .. 
Spontaniczność można okazywać partnerce ... nie chałupie ...
Wiem nie przewidzi się wszystkiego.

Później robią nas w hoo ekipy itp .  Dom to jest cały system ... to jak by kupić auto i potem dorobić klimę abs esp itp ... 
nie da się tego zrobić tanio.
kupił bym corvetę ... 6,7 L ale jej nie utrzymam.

Każdemu polecam kierunek paswyny w budowaniu

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dla mnie 200 kzł podane w wątku to jest kwota po ostatnią śrubkę.
> Sorry ale jak sobie zakładam nie przekroczyć 350 kzł .. to nie mogę się oszukać iż z wodotryskami będzie 1mln.
> 
> 200 kzł to dom gotowy z miską dla psa lub bez. Gotowy do życia. 
> I nasze szczęście ile mebli dostaniemy itp.
> Potem rodzą się domy w bólach i cierpieniach przez cały czas życia coś trzeba zrobić.
> Tak jak moi rodzice .. sytuacja była inna bo na pewno dziś od a do z by budowali a nie na później ... 
> Nie było wyboru trzeba było uciekać z starego budownictwa... i ciągnie się do dziś ... w zasadzie stan deweloperski prawie osiągnięty ...
> izolację trzeba zrobić i okna przerobić ...
> ...


Kolejny ukłon w Twoją stronę.Ty to rozumiesz...........pzdr

----------


## Sursum

> Da się wybudować nawet poniżej 100 000zł ok90m2, dziwi mnie fakt że projektanci nie pokazują takich projektów, lub nawet jakaś pracownia sie wyspecjalizuje.


Po pierwsze primo się nie da.

Po drugie primo zejdź na ziemię. Nie rozumiem, skąd wśród Polaków takie archaiczne podejście "dziwi mnie fakt, że projektanci nie pokazują takich projektów".
Nie pokazują, bo prowadzą BIZ-NES. Jeśli budżet domu to 100.000 zł to ile zostaje z tego na projektanta? Podejrzewam, że więcej niż jednostkowy koszt sprzedaży, pomijając inne koszty od kosztów wytworzenia poprzez koszty stałe aż do tantiem dla twórców. A gdzie miejsce na zysk biura?
 Mądre społeczeństwa rozumieją, że żeby móc zarobić, trzeba też dać zarobić innemu. Tylko w Polsce, jak widzę, pokutuje metoda podcierania tyłka szkłem.

Jak cegły sam wypalisz z popiołów z elektrowni, a okablowanie i stolarkę znajdziesz na wysypisku, to dom nawet za dziesięć tysięcy wybudujesz.

----------


## Sursum

> Witam wszystkich,
> w tym roku przymierzamy się wybudować dom pod Warszawą i mam pytanie odnośnie kosztorysów podawanych przez biura architektoniczne, na ile są one wiarygodne? .



Nie są wiarygodne. Biura chcą sprzedać projekt, więc koszt  jest zazwyczaj zaniżony. Tzn zaniżony w stosunku do cen średnich. Da się ceny obniżyć, ale wymaga to szukania, negocjowania i tym samym rozciągnięcia budowy w czasie, co podwyższa koszty inne (finansowanie, czas, kierownik, przestoje itp). Często też kosztorysy nie uwzględniają kosztów pośrednich i innych związanych z procesem budowlanym. U Ciebie zresztą dużą rolę odgrywa lokalizacja - koszt wybudowania domu po Warszawą będzie wyższy niż na ścianie wschodniej. I tu nie chodzi tylko o samą robociznę. Koszt prowadzenia działalności w Warszawie jest wyższy niż na prowincji, więc i inne ceny są często wyższe.

Nie ma w ogóle co patrzyć na projekty biur, które wstępnych kalkulacji nie zamieszają na stronie. Już pomijam fakt, że ja zawsze budowałem według projektu indywidualnego. Ludzie niepotrzebnie oszczędzają na tym etapie, wybierając dom, który jest mało dopasowany do ich potrzeb.

----------


## autorus

> Dla mnie 200 kzł podane w wątku to jest kwota po ostatnią śrubkę.
> Sorry ale jak sobie zakładam nie przekroczyć 350 kzł .. to nie mogę się oszukać iż z wodotryskami będzie 1mln.
> 
> 200 kzł to dom gotowy z miską dla psa lub bez. Gotowy do życia. 
> I nasze szczęście ile mebli dostaniemy itp.
> Potem rodzą się domy w bólach i cierpieniach przez cały czas życia coś trzeba zrobić.
> Tak jak moi rodzice .. sytuacja była inna bo na pewno dziś od a do z by budowali a nie na później ... 
> Nie było wyboru trzeba było uciekać z starego budownictwa... i ciągnie się do dziś ... w zasadzie stan deweloperski prawie osiągnięty ...
> izolację trzeba zrobić i okna przerobić ...
> ...


Dokładnie tak jest  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Po pierwsze primo się nie da.
> 
> Po drugie primo zejdź na ziemię. Nie rozumiem, skąd wśród Polaków takie archaiczne podejście "dziwi mnie fakt, że projektanci nie pokazują takich projektów".
> Nie pokazują, bo prowadzą BIZ-NES. Jeśli budżet domu to 100.000 zł to ile zostaje z tego na projektanta? Podejrzewam, że więcej niż jednostkowy koszt sprzedaży, pomijając inne koszty od kosztów wytworzenia poprzez koszty stałe aż do tantiem dla twórców. A gdzie miejsce na zysk biura?
>  Mądre społeczeństwa rozumieją, że żeby móc zarobić, trzeba też dać zarobić innemu. Tylko w Polsce, jak widzę, pokutuje metoda podcierania tyłka szkłem.
> 
> Jak cegły sam wypalisz z popiołów z elektrowni, a okablowanie i stolarkę znajdziesz na wysypisku, to dom nawet za dziesięć tysięcy wybudujesz.


Ad. 1 Też myślę, że nierealne jest wybudowanie 90m2 za 100k.
Ad. 2  To trochę nie tak. Projektant sprzedaje projekt za określoną kwotę i to jest jego zysk. Pomijam jakieś dodatkowe adaptacje u twórcy projektu indywidualnego, bo w gotowcu najczęściej wykonuje to ktoś inny. Nic z kosztu budowanego domu dla niego nie wpłynie, bo skąd? Bez projektu nikt nie zacznie budowy, więc ten koszt idzie na początek.

----------


## tomek_s1983

WItam wszystkich,

Nie będę oryginalny na początku i zapytam Was - fachowców  :smile:  o to czy możliwym jest wybudowanie parterowego domu (100m2) poniżej 150tys zł chodzi mi tylko o stan surowy zamknięty + instalacje. Nie mówie o samodzielnej budowie. Lokalizacja - Koszalin.

Interesuje mnie projekt z linka poniżej:
http://z500.pl/projekt/282/Zx53,nowo...kosztorys.html

Z kosztorysu projektu wynika, że zamknięcie w takich kosztach jest możliwe. Zastanawia mnie jednak, czy to nie aby "pic na wodę" dla kogoś, kto nie ma większego pojęcia o budowie domu.

A druga sprawa jest taka:

Istnieje możliwość, że na sąsiednich działkach w tym samym czasie realizowane byłyby dwie budowy według tego samego projektu.

Czy i w jakim stopniu ograniczałoby to koszty ponoszone na budowy? Zakładam, że zakup materiałów x3 ograniczyłby ich koszty o kilka/kilkanaście procent - ale czy mam rację? Jak Wam się wydaje, czy takie rozwiązanie możliwe byłby również podczas prac poszczególnych ekip?

Będę wdzięczny za Wasze opinie.

Pozdrawiam,

----------


## EZS

> WItam wszystkich,
> 
> Nie będę oryginalny na początku i zapytam Was - fachowców  o to czy możliwym jest wybudowanie parterowego domu (100m2) poniżej 150tys zł chodzi mi tylko o stan surowy zamknięty + instalacje. Nie mówie o samodzielnej budowie. Lokalizacja - Koszalin.
> 
> Interesuje mnie projekt z linka poniżej:
> http://z500.pl/projekt/282/Zx53,nowoczesny-dom-parterowy-z-funkcjonalnym-wnetrzem-3-sypialnie-i-duzy-taras/kosztorys.html
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,


Jaki piękny projekt! 
Czy możliwe... Ściany działowe na obwodzie tylko, to rokuje dobrze. Przyłącza - domek mały to i droga niedaleka. Dach.. zależy. Jeżeli te 3 st kryte jakąś blachą (trapezową) to tani, jak robiony na płaski lub odwrócony, to ja się kosztów nie podejmę ocenić, zapytaj kogoś, kto ma taki dach
W tym domu stan surowy będzie tani ale wykończenie drogie. Okładzina drewniana, kamień, pergola. Nie myśl, że ich nie zrobisz, to cały smaczek domu, bez tych ozdób będzie brzydki. 
więc tak. A co rozumiesz przez SSZ? Bo tu to są ściany zewnętrzne, okna, przyłącza i wylewka, tynk na tych ścianach zew i dach. Przy tak prostym projekcie i prostym dachu bez stropu na to, co napisałam 150 tyś to wypas. Zrobiłabym za znacznie mniej. Ale to połowa kosztów...

----------


## tomek_s1983

Ewa,

Dlaczego uważasz, że to połowa kosztów? 

O wykończenie: płytki, panele, drzwi wewnętrzne, armaturę, gładzie itd. to się nie martwie, ponieważ dostęp do tych materiałów będzie po kosztach, a robocizna za free. Wszystko inne określam jako stan surowy zamknięty  :smile:  

Jako laik, zastanawiam sie jakie są plusy i przede wszystkim minusy płaskiego dachu i braku kondygnacji nad nazwijmy to, tą podstawową.

----------


## EZS

> Ewa,
> 
> Dlaczego uważasz, że to połowa kosztów? 
> 
> O wykończenie: płytki, panele, drzwi wewnętrzne, armaturę, gładzie itd. to się nie martwie, ponieważ dostęp do tych materiałów będzie po kosztach, a robocizna za free. Wszystko inne określam jako stan surowy zamknięty  
> 
> Jako laik, zastanawiam sie jakie są plusy i przede wszystkim minusy płaskiego dachu i braku kondygnacji nad nazwijmy to, tą podstawową.


Ano, bo ja mówilam o takim typowym SSZ a ty piszesz o właściwie deweloperskim...
To zależy od ciebie. Jeżeli ma być po taniości - ale tak na serio - to robisz taką zewnątrzną wydmuszkę z wylewką, lekki dach bez stropu, sciany wewntrzne z gk i w nich instalacje, już bez tynku wtedy i masz tanio. Moooże 150 wystarczy, choć byłabym ostrożna. Same kable, pstryczki, centralki itp to są koszty. Duże. 
Ale jeżeli chcesz stropodach (nie wiem, jak to jest w projekcie, nie widać), to już koszt rośnie ze 20 tyś co najmniej, a jeszcze trzeba dobrą ekipę, bo schrzanić łatwiej. Jak ściany działowe murowane, to tynki wewnętrzne dojdą. I kucie pod przyłącza. I tu już masz normalną cenę, jak dla mnie, czyli pewnie z 250 tyś. A elewacja dołoży swoje... 
Musisz poczytać najpierw, bo projekt daje możliwości, tylko znać się trzeba, żeby je znaleźć. No i te wybory, wybory  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> WItam wszystkich,
> Nie będę oryginalny na początku i zapytam Was - fachowców  o to czy możliwym jest wybudowanie parterowego domu (100m2) poniżej 150tys zł chodzi mi tylko o stan surowy zamknięty + instalacje. Nie mówie o samodzielnej budowie. Lokalizacja - Koszalin.
> Interesuje mnie projekt z linka poniżej:
> http://z500.pl/projekt/282/Zx53,nowoczesny-dom-parterowy-z-funkcjonalnym-wnetrzem-3-sypialnie-i-duzy-taras/kosztorys.html
> 
> Z kosztorysu projektu wynika, że zamknięcie w takich kosztach jest możliwe. Zastanawia mnie jednak, czy to nie aby "pic na wodę" dla kogoś, kto nie ma większego pojęcia o budowie domu.
> A druga sprawa jest taka:
> Istnieje możliwość, że na sąsiednich działkach w tym samym czasie realizowane byłyby dwie budowy według tego samego projektu.
> Czy i w jakim stopniu ograniczałoby to koszty ponoszone na budowy? Zakładam, że zakup materiałów x3 ograniczyłby ich koszty o kilka/kilkanaście procent - ale czy mam rację? Jak Wam się wydaje, czy takie rozwiązanie możliwe byłby również podczas prac poszczególnych ekip?
> ...


Cześć Sąsiedzie  :wink:  Jeśli budowa będzie nie samodzielnie, to dużo kasy pochłonie robocizna. EZS wymieniła różnice w konstrukcji ścian stropodachu, itd. Jeśli spojrzysz na dom bez tych upiększeń elewacji i zaczniesz realizować budowę, to potem będzie chęć "dokończenia", a dodatkowo obok będą takie same domy i będziesz chciał się wyróżnić, czyli koszty nie niezbędne, ale znaczne.
Jeśli budowę prowadziłaby ta sama ekipa na wszystkich domach, to możecie negocjować robociznę. Materiały na ściany i tak pewnie kupisz w "Tęczy"- jak ja kupowałem było najtaniej właśnie tam. Bez jakichś super promocji zysku wielkiego bym się nie spodziewał- ale na 3 budowy coś można utargować (tylko wtedy ekipa się nie wyrobi). Materiały lepiej kupować zimą. Przy realizacji 3 budów myślę, że da się jakieś rabaty uzyskać też na przyłączach.
Odnośnie samego projektu- drzwi tarasowe w każdej sypialni i salonie... takie ładowanie na siłę, a to też koszt. Ale Twój wybór.
Może w 150k do deweloperki dałoby się zmieścić- bez pracy własnej- nie wiem. Mnie tyle kosztowało to, co mam zrobione, ale  "tymi ręcami".

----------


## DEZET

> Ewa,
> 
> Dlaczego uważasz, że to połowa kosztów? 
> 
> O wykończenie: płytki, panele, drzwi wewnętrzne, armaturę, gładzie itd. to się nie martwie, ponieważ dostęp do tych materiałów będzie po kosztach, a robocizna za free. Wszystko inne określam jako stan surowy zamknięty  
> 
> Jako laik, zastanawiam sie jakie są plusy i przede wszystkim minusy płaskiego dachu i braku kondygnacji nad nazwijmy to, tą podstawową.


Minusy płaskiego dachu: trzeba odśnieżać (chyba)  :wink: 
Brak kondygnacji uważam za plus- nie musisz wchodzić spać po schodach. Mniejsza kubatura, mniejsze koszty ogrzewania- maksymalne ocieplenie stropodachu załatwi sprawę- nie ogranicza wysokość podłogi strychu.

----------


## tomek_s1983

> Odnośnie samego projektu- drzwi tarasowe w każdej sypialni i salonie... takie ładowanie na siłę, a to też koszt. Ale Twój wybór.
> Może w 150k do deweloperki dałoby się zmieścić- bez pracy własnej- nie wiem. Mnie tyle kosztowało to, co mam zrobione, ale  "tymi ręcami".


Opcja drzwi tarasowych w każdej z sypialni raczej odpada, wystarczą tylko te w salonie. CIekaw jestem jak wygląda opcja dostępności i kosztów fachowców w okolicy.

----------


## tomek_s1983

> Minusy płaskiego dachu: trzeba odśnieżać (chyba)


...no i latem na dachu basen z wodą z deszczówki za free, a w zimę lodowisko... a wiosną i jesieną można karpia zachodować  :smile:

----------


## EZS

spokojnie, poczytaj dziennik Roberta Skitka http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...entarze/page37 to są komenty, dziennik sobie znajdziesz. On robił płaski dach. Tylko obciążenie na snieg policzyć trzeba dobrze i palcem nie ruszasz a masz cieplej pod kołderką. Woda spłynie rynną. Tylko do takiego dachu musi być dobra ekipa, bo błędy się mszczą.

Ale projekt jest bardzo ładny i warto go budować. Tylko trzeba pomyśleć.

----------


## majkot

[QUOTE=DEZET;6357154]Minusy płaskiego dachu: trzeba odśnieżać (chyba)  :wink: 
 W moim mieście ok 50% dachów jest płaskich i jeszcze nigdy nie widziałam kogoś by odśnieżał dach.W tym projekcie nie tylko po obrzżach są ściany nośne.Idą w poprzeg całego domu i wokół pokoju nr3.Jednak największym dla mnie minusem  jest całkowite połączenie kuchni i salonu.W takim połączeniu czujesz się jak w większej kuchni, a salon gdzieś znika.Co do kosztorysów z pracowni z500 są one bardzo zaniżone.Ten dom będzie ciężko wybudować do 165 tys z instalacjami jak podaje biuro.Koszt dachu płaskiego jest porównywalny do kosztu dachu klasycznego, tak przynajmniej wynika z dzienników budowy domów z płaskim dachem.

----------


## majkot

Ten wydaje się bardziej funkconalny.http://www.domo.com.pl/projekt-house-05

----------


## DEZET

Przeliczałem swój dach na garaż, bo był pomysł na zbudowanie tarasu, czyli płaski dach zamiast dwuspadowego i płaski wychodził drożej.
Tomek_s1983 - o ekipach i ich cenach nie powiem za dużo, ew. mogę podać namiary na ekipę, która u mnie robiła ściany.

----------


## karolekb1609

:ohmy: 
witam wszystkich. 
potrzebuje porady na temat kilku projektów. Co myślicie o nich 

http://z500.pl/projekt/z7.html

http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/sloneczkoII

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...wycofanie-info

http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/szpak


który byłby najprostszy i najtańszy w budowie. każda rada mile widziana :tongue: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z7 i szpak

----------


## מרכבה

Ale dziś inaczej jak celowanie w 3 litrowca, nie ma sensu. Nie piszę nawet o pasywnym.
Potem wybierzecie piec na eko głupote, zakażą czego życzę palaczom węglem i plastikiem rychło.
Niech przestaną palić w tych śmiesznych piecykach węglem. 
Przez własną głupotę i krótkowzroczność!  w imię jakieś głupiej tradycji.

Bardzo ciekawe projekty, ja bym coś wybrał z poddaszem i przerobił na paswynego, 3 litrowego.
Tak aby grzać jakąś PC ... najlepiej samodiełką  :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z7 jak poszukasz ludzie budowali tanio. Ja bym zrobił w szkielecie i maks izolowany. Dach do min 35 stopni i poddasze można adaptować kiedyś.

----------


## bowess

Na moje oko Z7 najtańszy a przy tym o najbardziej praktycznym programie użytkowym (mały dom, więc pomieszczenia niewielkie, ale jednak wszystkie sypialnie mają więcej niż10 m, łazienka też sensownej wielkości, pomieszczenie gospodarcze przy kuchni - poręcznie, stosunkowo niedużo metrów poszło na komunikację). 
Nie wiem czym planujesz ogrzewać - wielkość kotłowni wskazuje, że na pewno nie będzie to paliwo stałe. I dobrze.  :smile:  Dom jest niewielki, dołożenie na grubości izolacji nie będzie kosztowało dużo, a może być za to tanio w ogrzewaniu. Jeżeli ściana kuchnia-salon będzie od słonecznej strony, to nad stołem jadalnym dodałabym okno.

Słoneczko II jest trochę większe i ma ekstra wypustkę bryły na kuchnię, hall "zjada" ponad 10 m2.
Miniaturka - dom z poddaszem - po podłogach ponad 100 m2, ale ze skosami, więc już mniej ustawnie. Dodatkowe metry podłóg w praktyce poszły na garderoby.
Szpak też prosty i niedrogi w budowie, jakieś 10m2 większy od zetki. Właściwie jest ok, ale mi osobiście nie podobają się takie kombinacje komunikacyjne jak ścianki po ukosie.

----------


## gorbag

> Szpak też prosty i niedrogi w budowie, jakieś 10m2 większy od zetki. Właściwie jest ok, ale mi osobiście nie podobają się takie kombinacje komunikacyjne jak ścianki po ukosie.


Szpak to był nasz pierwszy wybór, ale architekt który miał adaptować projekt też bardzo źle ocenił właśnie skośne ściany.
Przymierzaliśmy się do Z7, ale ostatecznie uznaliśmy że jest trochę za mały i mamy jego większego brata - z8. Obydwa bardzo proste w budowie.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z8 - budowa na bieżąco: http://www.budowa-domu.info/

----------


## karolekb1609

dzięki za wszelkie rady. Z7 też jest moim faworytem ze względu na najlepsze wykorzystanie powierzchni. słoneczko to był pierwszy pomysł lecz im dłużej sie zastanawiałem tym mniej mi sie podoba. 
ale jest problem gdyż w warunkach zabudowy mam wymiar elewacji frontowej maks. 12m.   i co teraz?? :eek: 
i kąt dachu między 25 a 45 stopni. i jaki radzicie strop?? mój ojciec mówi żebym nawet drewnianym nie zawracał sobie głowy tylko zrobić monolit lub terrive i później wykorzystać poddasze( trzeba zwiększyć kąt nachylenia)
ogrzewanie oczywiście gazowe, rezygnujemy z kominka(z doświadczenia wiem że to tylko drogi wydatek którego sie nie używa)
"bowess"  dodatkowe okno w salonie odpada gdyż chciałem do domu dostawić wiatę na samochód
już bym sie na niego zdecydował ale nie wiem jak to będzie z tą szerokością domu.  
brałem pod uwagę jeszcze ten: 
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,2499,0,0.htm
  chyba że coś ktoś ma jakąś propozycję??

----------


## gentoonx

> Z8 - budowa na bieżąco: http://www.budowa-domu.info/


zajeb...y wpis z 20.02
_ ....Poza tym rozszczelniłem okna, i otworzyłem w pełni istniejącą wentylację grawitacyjną..._

i takie potworki budujecie z braku kasy, ojojoj  :wink:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z7 jest trochę opisu budów w sieci. Nie doradzę Ci w kwestii stropu bo buduję szkieletora.

Ostatni projekt też niegłupi chociaż ta łazienka w Z7 chyba lepiej dobrana - nie trzeba długich instalacji ciągnąć. 

Ja robię projekt indywidualny mocno podobny do Z14 - z poddaszem. 10x8 metrów. W kwestii czy z poddaszem czy bez wychodzi, że róznice finansowe nie są wielkie. Jakbym nie potrzebował 4 sypialni to bym budowal Z7 właśnie z dachem 35 stopni aby w przyszłości na strychu coś jeszcze zaadoptować.

----------


## mest

> zajeb...y wpis z 20.02
> _ ....Poza tym rozszczelniłem okna, i otworzyłem w pełni istniejącą wentylację grawitacyjną..._
> 
> i takie potworki budujecie z braku kasy, ojojoj


Jakbyś śledził dziennik to byś wiedział, że inwestor ma w planach wentylację mechaniczną, ale chyba nie podłączy jej przed robieniem i pyleniem gładzią, prawda? Uwielbiam jak ktoś z kontekstu przepisze zdanie i udaje ważniaka, a Warszawiak co?? Taki bogaty i na wieś ucieka?? Ojojjoo

----------


## artix1

> Uwielbiam jak ktoś z kontekstu przepisze zdanie i udaje ważniaka


 Jaką przy tym jest radocha, że złowiło się coś, do czego można się dop......ć, a że wyskubane z kontekstu to już inna sprawa. Też mnie wnerwia takie radosne pitolenie, byle coś skrobnąć  :no:

----------


## gentoonx

inwestor napisał głupotę, ja drugą - wielkie halo  :smile: 

a ty @mest taki bezdomny jesteś, że nawet wstydzisz się umieścić w profilu skąd jesteś?

masz coś do Warszawiaka lubiącego wieś? Jak masz to napisz, nie masz to zawrzyj dziób

----------


## gorbag

> inwestor napisał głupotę, ja drugą - wielkie halo


Do napisania głupoty ani do budowania "potworka" się nie poczuwam. Kratkę w kotłowni, jak się okazało, musiałem mieć żeby kominiarz odebrał instalację do gazowni. Docelowo jej nie będzie. Kanał wentylacyjny dodatkowy przy kominie systemowym kosztował mnie równo 50zł więc zrobiłem "na wszelki wypadek". I dobrze że zrobiłem, bo dało się zrobić kratkę dla kominiarza. Tynki i wylewki 9 miesięcy temu, wszystko sobie powoli wysychało, nie musiałem przez mrozy mocno wentylować domu. Wietrzyłem konkretnie jak przychodziłem na robotę.

Mest, Artix1 - dzięki  :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

gentoox - problem w tym, że inwestor nie napisał głupoty, tylko nie wysiliłeś się i wyciągnąłeś zdanie z kontekstu. A teraz zamiast prostego przepraszam, próbujesz się bronic w typowo naszym, polskim stylu, dzieląc winę na innych, zakładając, że wtedy Twoja będzie maciupka.

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

*CodeSnipper* - to nie jest typowo polska przywara  :wink:  To zwyczajnie przejaw słabości, mają to też Czesi, Włosi, Peruwiańczycy i ponoć mieszkańcy Wysp Owczych.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Głupota goni głupotę.Pisanie -trollowanie zupełnie nie na temat.Teraz to mnie śmieszy ta sytuacja ponieważ i Im marzenia gdzieś uszły. :wiggle: Widać tak ma być.A topik wiadomo o czym ale przepraszam ja tu tylko w kwestii formalnej jednym wjazdem. :big grin:

----------


## gentoonx

> gentoox - problem w tym, że inwestor nie napisał głupoty, tylko nie wysiliłeś się i wyciągnąłeś zdanie z kontekstu. A teraz zamiast prostego przepraszam, próbujesz się bronic w typowo naszym, polskim stylu, dzieląc winę na innych, zakładając, że wtedy Twoja będzie maciupka.


oczywiście że nie czytałem całości, tylko tę stronkę do której link podano - stąd wyciągnięte zdanie

to nie próba obrony z mojej strony.

Przepraszam inwestora i tych co poczuli sie urażeni moim wpisem

----------


## niktspecjalny

> oczywiście że nie czytałem całości, tylko tę stronkę do której link podano - stąd wyciągnięte zdanie
> 
> to nie próba obrony z mojej strony.
> 
> Przepraszam inwestora i tych co poczuli sie urażeni moim wpisem


Prawdziwy facet tak czyni. :yes:

----------


## Anyżek35

A może da się za 150 tyś.?
Znajomi za tyle wybudowali domek parterowy 80 m2, dach dwuspadowy, prosta bryła, bez poddasza użytkowego.
Łącznie z wyposażeniem wyniosło ich 180 tyś.

----------


## gentoonx

To co to ma w końcu być : dom czy domek? W tytule jest "Dom"

bo jak domek, to spoko się można zmieścić, a za 10 lat to pewnie domeczek tylko osiągalny będzie

----------


## Zielony ogród

> To co to ma w końcu być : dom czy domek? W tytule jest "Dom"
> 
> bo jak domek, to spoko się można zmieścić, a za 10 lat to pewnie domeczek tylko osiągalny będzie


a w mieście 80 m2 to jest mieszkanie czy mieszkanko?

----------


## gentoonx

> a w mieście 80 m2 to jest mieszkanie czy mieszkanko?


jak dla kogo - dla mnie mieszkanko

----------


## Zielony ogród

no fakt, forum nazywa się muratordom a nie muratordomek, ci wszyscy poniżej  200 tys powinni sie przenieść na forum maledomki.pl, bo śmiecą.


niechcący trafiłam dzięki tej uprzejmej wymianie drobnych złośliwości na ciekawą stronkę.

co sądzicie o kosztach budowy tego domu...tfu, domku:

http://maledomki.pl/index.php?page=s...mart&Itemid=54

----------


## compi

Dyskredytować za małą ilość m2 nikogo nie należy, ale bądźmy rzetelni i piszmy, że te grabie i rowery trzymać gdzieś trzeba. Mieszkanie ma albo przydzieloną piwnicę, wózkarnię czasem pralnię, albo przynajmniej jakiś większy balkon. Poza tym nie potrzebujemy tam łopat do ośnieżania, ani kosiarki.  O tym trzeba pisać, bo brak choćby garażu generuje koszty poboczne.

----------


## DEZET

> A może da się za 150 tyś.?
> Znajomi za tyle wybudowali domek parterowy 80 m2, dach dwuspadowy, prosta bryła, bez poddasza użytkowego.
> Łącznie z wyposażeniem wyniosło ich 180 tyś.


Jasne, że się da domek... 66,66m2.  :tongue: 
Co masz na myśli pisząc "wyposażenie"?
Skoro to Twoi znajomi, to pewnie byłaś (byłeś) w tym domu. Wszystko pasuje? Pokoje nie za małe, układ. Budowali sami, czy z ekipą?
Pytań jest mnóstwo.... zaczynając od tego dlaczego akurat za 150k, a nie 160?
Osobiście mając działkę i mając wybór: dom, czy mieszkanie- zdecydowanie wybierałbym dom(domek), choćby dlatego, że ceny mieszkań są wygórowane.
Nawet gdyby miał to być domek o powierzchni M3 i tak taniej wyjdzie niż to M. I będzie to dom(ek), nie M w bloku.
Pomijam tytułowy "dom".

----------


## DEZET

Domek F1 z linku powyżej - uważam, że to adaptowana miniatura jakiegoś większego projektu. Dach wymusza (raczej) strop betonowy, słupy na zewnątrz, duże przeszklenia to spore koszty. Niepotrzebne "zabranie" miejsca użytkowego pseudotarasem w tak małym domu. Myślę, że małe domki powinny mieć kształt zbliżony bardziej do kwadratu. Nie zmusza to do tworzenia wąskich pomieszczeń, bo szerokość domu nie pozwala. Prawie połowa powierzchni to salon z otwartą kuchnią- trochę mz za dużo. Kosztu nie będę wymyślał, nie wiem ile np. kosztowałoby takie wielkie okno tarasowe.

----------


## miloszenko

> Domek F1 z linku powyżej - uważam, że to adaptowana miniatura jakiegoś większego projektu. Dach wymusza (raczej) strop betonowy, słupy na zewnątrz, duże przeszklenia to spore koszty. Niepotrzebne "zabranie" miejsca użytkowego pseudotarasem w tak małym domu. Myślę, że małe domki powinny mieć kształt zbliżony bardziej do kwadratu. Nie zmusza to do tworzenia wąskich pomieszczeń, bo szerokość domu nie pozwala. Prawie połowa powierzchni to salon z otwartą kuchnią- trochę mz za dużo. Kosztu nie będę wymyślał, nie wiem ile np. kosztowałoby takie wielkie okno tarasowe.


A ja uwaza, iz jest to swietna propozycja dla rodziny 2 +1. Ten "pseudotaras" to jest promil w porownaniu z opcja pow. uzytkowej, sa 2 sypialnie, przeszklenie mozna zrobic za 3-4 tys a mozna i za 50 tys, w tym domu tyle rzeczy jest latwych i tanich do wykonania, ze mozna sobie na takie okno pozwolic, albo zrobic 2 stale szklenia i 3 oddzielne otwierane.

Niestety przynajmniej w okolicy Krakowa dom z plaskim dachem odpada, a szkoda  :sad:

----------


## PRYMULKA84

Ja też  "mam marzenie" :smile:  wybudować  za 200 tys. dom, ale czas pokaże. Dom ma 130m2 podłóg, użytkowe poddasze, które wykończymy później, na dole salon i pokój więc się pomieścimy we dwójkę. W maju zaczynamy i szef budowy powiedział patrząc na projekt że SSO spokojnie w 100tys. powinno wystarczyć. Zanim ktoś tu mnie objedzie za optymizm powiem, że mogę się zmieścić bo kosztu działki w to nie wliczam (a niektórzy tutaj tak) - my działkę dostaliśmy, mała ale własna. Dodatkowo część prac możemy zrobićz pomocą rodziców (bardziej ojców i wujków) a najlepszy znajomy ma firmę z mat. budowlanymi :smile:  - więc każdy materiał mamy taniej, po promocji, itp.

Nie da się jednoznacznie powiedzieć czy w 200 tys. da się coś postawić - wszystkie aspekty już zostały tutaj poruszone - metraż, materiały, lokalizacja itd.

Ja tylko powiem, że na tym etapie wydałam 7 tys. na projekt i papierki i 25 na materiały budowlane (ale oczywiście nie wszystkie).
Zrobiłam rozeznanie ekip budowlanych i przy małym domu z dachem dwuspadowym, bez okien z w dachu, wykuszy i innych udziwnień ceny robocizny były od 25 tys. do 50 tys. Więc jak widać już tu można oszczędzić - wybrałam ekipę z ceną pośrodku (okazało się że wiele domów zbudowali, pooglądałam, referencje dobre i ekipa zaklepana :smile: 
dodam, że te ceny podają ekipy w miejscowości oddalonej 80 km od Warszawy, im bliżej stolicy tym jest drożej

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dyskredytować za małą ilość m2 nikogo nie należy, ale bądźmy rzetelni i piszmy, że te grabie i rowery trzymać gdzieś trzeba. Mieszkanie ma albo przydzieloną piwnicę, wózkarnię czasem pralnię, albo przynajmniej jakiś większy balkon. Poza tym nie potrzebujemy tam łopat do ośnieżania, ani kosiarki.  O tym trzeba pisać, bo brak choćby garażu generuje koszty poboczne.


Nie dawno mi coś powiedziałeś i się z deka nawet oburzyłeś.A teraz sam uprawiasz to o czym wcześniej mówiłem ja.Kuźwa to ma być domek za 200 tyś. a nie składowisko na rowery i inne duperele.Dom.



> .że te grabie i rowery trzymać gdzieś trzeba........


Pisałem także ,że w tych marzeniach będzie też składnia właśnie z tego rodzaju problemami(otoczka budynku.to mi powiedziałeś.........!!!!) .to mi pojechano i od trolli wyzwano.A Ty ni stąd ni zowąd piszesz jakby nigdy nic. 



> .Dyskredytować za małą ilość m2 nikogo nie należy, *ale bądźmy rzetelni*...


To o co tak w ogóle kaman???

----------


## compi

O to, że trzeba o tym pisać, nic więcej. Nie można tylko zachwycać się kwota końcową. Minusy muszą być.

----------


## מרכבה

Te marzenia są w naszych rękach, jeden będzie miał szczęście iż ma gratis działkę i materiały.
Drugi że w ogóle ma dom, czy zadamy się na firmy, czy będziemy budować sami.
To jest bardzo indywidualna sprawa. Można tylko próbować pokazywać właściwą drogę, aby oszczędzić kosztów.
Ale racjonalnie oszczędzić. To znaczy jeśli robimy jakąś rzecz, to nie że za 2 lata trzeba będzie remontować.
Mogę tylko podpowiadać ze swojej strony iż dom to jest całość działań, nie może być tak iż patrzymy krótkowzrocznie.
Odbije się to później czkawką, nie dość że kredyt to jeszcze dom który potrzebuje, remontów co rusz, masę węgla do ogrzewania.
To nie jest dom

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Te marzenia są w naszych rękach, jeden będzie miał szczęście iż ma gratis działkę i materiały.
> Drugi że w ogóle ma dom, czy zadamy się na firmy, czy będziemy budować sami.
> To jest bardzo indywidualna sprawa. Można tylko próbować pokazywać właściwą drogę, aby oszczędzić kosztów.
> Ale racjonalnie oszczędzić. To znaczy jeśli robimy jakąś rzecz, to nie że za 2 lata trzeba będzie remontować.
> Mogę tylko podpowiadać ze swojej strony iż dom to jest całość działań, nie może być tak iż patrzymy krótkowzrocznie.
> Odbije się to później czkawką, nie dość że kredyt to jeszcze dom który potrzebuje, remontów co rusz, masę węgla do ogrzewania.
> To nie jest dom


Cały czas wiem ,że w stosunku do Ciebie się pomyliłem.Bardzo trafnie potrafisz w kilku zdaniach wytłumaczyć sedno sprawy.Szkoda ,że nie masz nic napisane pod awatarem.Czas nad tym poważnie pomyśleć.Ukłon w Twoja stronę.

----------


## msikora2

Witam,

czy jest sens ładować się w budowę któregoś z tych dwóch domów z kwotą 250 000 PLN? 

http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekt-domu-sojka_2.php
http://z500.pl/projekt/z4.html

Domyślam się, że Z4 (bez wykuszy i bez balkonu) będzie tańszy. Mam na myśli wykończenie domu do etapu pozwalającego na zamieszkanie. tzn:

podłogimeblezrobiona tylko jedna łazienkaw sójka 2 pokój na dole i jeden na górze pozostawiłbym na razie nie zrobionerezygnacja z tarasów

Oczywiście materiały wykończeniowe ze średniej-dolnej półki  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Co to za towar? Ja np u siebie taki sprzedaje. Grupa podstawowych produktow, najczesciej sprzedawanych, srednie uzyski na poziomie 300%. Przy rabacie 40% to ciagle prawie 200% uzysku.


Sory że dopiero teraz ale ........... gdyby ktoś mi w hurtowni pokazał cene worka cementu 35 zł   (300%) i że da mi 40 % rabatu to bym go kolokwialnie mówiąc wyśmiał. Po co to napisałem ? Bo piszesz o zupełnie innej rzeczywistości niż ta ta w budowlance.

Swoją drogą co t oza towar sprzedajesz - może tez zaczniemy takie kokosy robić?

----------


## מרכבה

http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekt-dom...rgetyczna_opis zobacz na harakterystykę  
ja patrzyłem, poplątanie z popertaniem,  kocioł gazowy, z zapartą komorą spalania i w je komin  :big lol:  sorry 
ale widać iż projektować trudna język

----------


## DEZET

Z opisu Sójka 2 - efektywność energetyczna:
" Mała wartość współczynnika świadczy o niskich nakładach ponoszonych na  dostarczenie do granic budynku energii (gazu, prądu, energii odnawialnej  itp.)."
A co ma wspólnego z efektywnością energetyczną budynku koszt doprowadzenia mediów, skoro ceny przyłączy są różne w kraju?

Kosztorys też dziwny... bez instalacji i kwoty netto dla osoby fizycznej ;( Konieczne przeliczenie we własnym zakresie.

msikora2 - bez sensu pomysł w sójce2 z niewykończeniem pokoju na parterze i piętrze- faktycznie oznacza to rozbebłaną budowę, nie dom, w którym można mieszkać. Nie lepiej wykończyć cały parter?
Z4 dla mnie to z zewnątrz "gargamelek"- lukarny (nie wykusze) zastępują okna dachowe, ale czy dodają uroku?. Zobacz na filmiku czy poddasze z taką ścianą kolankową (pewnie ok.1m) będzie Ci odpowiadać.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z zetów na tani dom to Z7, Z8, Z12, Z34, Z14. Tak na szybko tyle ile pamietam. Reszta odpadała jak szukałem. Tam są fajne dyskusje pod każdym projektem, można się wiele dowiedzieć.

----------


## KIMKO

Witajcie, 
dołączam do grupy marzycieli. Na razie formalności ale projekt mamy już w 99% wybrany. Bardzo podoba mi się Z8 ale po naciskach ze strony współmałż. będzie domek parterowy z poddaszem. Korzystając z waszych cennych rad: domek będzie miał prostą bryłę na planie prostokąta,żadnych lukarn, podcieni, wykuszy itp. Okno dachowe szt 1 albo w ogóle. Ogrzewanie niestety na ekogroch ale nie da rady inaczej. Dach prosty dwuspadowy, materiał jeszcze do ustalenia. Wolelibyśmy dachówkę, ale wszystko zależy od ceny... no właśnie. Bardzo chcielibyśmy się zmieścić w 200, ale przerażają nas ceny robocizny. Niestety wiele rzeczy musimy zlecić, nie z braku chęci do pracy ale zwyczajnie z braku czasu ... Proszę o radę: Bijemy się z myślami nad materiałem na ściany: porotherm czy silka ? Czy wykonanie domu z silikatów będzie droższe? Tzn, czy murarz policzy drożej ze względu na ciężar materiału ? Pozdrawiam

----------


## DEZET

Witaj KIMKO!
Fajny domek. Jeśli będzie to wersja parterowa to w 200k powinniście się zmieścić, choć nie ukrywam, że ekipami może być problem.
Wersja z poddaszem bez okna- jako strych? Nie bardzo to rozumiem. Na pewno wyjdzie drożej z poddaszem, bo inne obciążenia, czyli większe przekroje belek, czy konstrukcji wiązarów.
Co do samego projektu: na rzucie brakuje mi wentylacji łazienki, wc, kuchni. W jedynym kominie nie ma na to miejsca. 
Pomieszczenia gospodarczego z piecem na ekogroszek nie ma- to, które jest, będzie za małe. I znowu brak komina.
Nie wiem czy różnica w wadze materiałów na ściany jest istotna przy budowie- murarz ma zbudować za określoną kwotę. Nikt nie pyta, np. czy bloczek fundamentowy jest lekki- cena jest za wykonanie fundamentu.

----------


## KIMKO

Dzięki Dezet za odpowiedź. Z8 bardzo mi się podoba ale to jednak nie będzie Z8, m. in z powodów, które wymieniłeś: kotłownia na ekogroszek. Będzie to najprawdopodobniej projekt indywidualny parterowy z poddaszem, wyśrodkowana wersja miedzy Z40, Z14 a Z101  :big tongue: . Co do okien dachowych to wchodzi w grę jedno nad klatką schodową (super doświetla nie tylko poddasze ale i przedpokój na parterze) ale jak takie okno dogrzać, żeby nie wykraplała się na nim woda? Czy ma ktoś taki problem? No i jak takie okno myć ? Chyba potrzebna drabinka  :big grin: . Założyliśmy taki układ pomieszczeń, że powinny wystarczyć okna w dwóch ściankach szczytowych. Taki jest nasz plan, resztę zweryfikuje architekt  :wink:  Co do materiału, to musimy konkretnie pogadać z ekipami bo na razie wszyscy nam odradzają te silkę.

----------


## _artur_

> Co do materiału, to musimy konkretnie pogadać z ekipami bo na razie wszyscy nam odradzają te silkę.


silkę wszyscy odradzają z dwóch powodów o których otwarcie nie powiedzą, mianowicie:
- jest bardzo ciężka (cegła z silki około 24 kg a porównywalna z porotermu czy BK około 15.. - i trzeba to ręcznie targać po rusztowaniach
- nie da się jej praktycznie naciąć brzeszczotem i stuknąć młotkiem tylko trzeba mieć dużą piłę z drogą (ponad 1000zł) tarczą - u mnie ekipa zużyła półtorej tarczy - to koszty a młotek mają za darmo..

te powody zdradził mi mój budowlaniec, który zobaczył że nie dam się przekonać argumentami że zimna, że obory z tego budują, że wodę ciągnie itp...

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jakbym mial miec murowany dom, to robiłbym z silki - w murowancu wszak chodzi o akumulację między innymi. I tu silka wygrywa.

----------


## DEZET

KIMKO - silka jest paskudna w obróbce i ciężka, dlatego budowlańcy wybierają inne ww. Porotherm znowu dla elektryka będzie "problemem", bo wiercić na puszki nieciekawie. Najłatwiejszy w obróbce jest suporeks i chyba najmniej odpadów (przynajmniej ja tak miałem).  
Dobre okno ("ciepłe") powinno załatwić sprawę wykraplania- tylko po co ten wymyślony problem, skoro jeszcze nie mieszkasz? Od usunięcia nadmiaru wilgoci jest wentylacja. Poza tym chyba nie będzie ono szerokie, skoro nad schodami, żeby z boku nie można go podejść i umyć?! Gdybam, bo rzutu poddasza nie ma.

----------


## Elfir

nie demonizujmy silki - ciezka tak, ale obróbka normalna.

----------


## compi

> nie demonizujmy silki - ciezka tak, ale obróbka normalna.


Chyba żartujesz?

----------


## _artur_

> nie demonizujmy silki - ciezka tak, ale obróbka normalna.


spróbój sama albo męża namów do testu to zobaczysz (a raczej usłyszysz  :big grin:  )
no własnie ta "norma" to u większości ekip brzeszczot czy coś takiego (flex) i walnięcie młotkiem.. a przy silce nie ma na to szans..
efekt jest taki że odpadów czysto materiałowych u sąsiada przy BK jest 4 kupki gruzu (pewnie ponad m3) a u mnie 5 wiaderek.. tyle że jak pisałem u mnie duża piła z diamentową tarczą o średnicy jakieś 40-50cm.. ale z jednej cegły i 3 kawałki się wykroiło..

----------


## Elfir

Mój majster nie narzekał - nacinał, trzepnął młotkiem i jechał dalej ze ścianą.

----------


## BobBudowniczyDom

Wszyscy by chcieli wybudować dom za 200tyś zastanawiam się co to był by za dom.
Ja pod koniec 2013 roku skończyłem budować dom który budowałem od końca 2011 roku. 
Za sam dom z meblami i sprzętem RTV i AGD bez ogrodu, ogrodzenia i kostki wyszło mi około 900tyś dom o powierzchni użytkowej około 220m2 plus tarasy około 30m2 w tym dwu stanowiskowy garaż, dość prosta bryła domu. Sam starałem się wszystkiego pilnować były poprawki z różnych powodów bo chciałem coś zmienić lub coś było źle zrobione. Dom wykonany w wysokim standardzie na drogich materiałach z full bajerami, zabudowy z ledami, kamieniem ozdobnym tu i tam, odkurzaczem centralnym, z centralą alarmową, kamerami, wszystkim mogę sterować przez tel. dwie łazienki, ogrzewanie podłogowe dół i częściowo góra ze strefami, pogodówka, solary. Dwa kominki. Wyszło nieco ponad 4200zł brutto za m2.
Jak bym miał tylko 400tyś złoty bo wydaje mi się że minimum tyle trzeba mieć żeby wybudować dom murowany, wybrał bym projekt maks 110m2 powierzchni użytkowej wtedy myślę że by powstał fajny domek bez szaleństw.

----------


## Antkowa

BobBudowniczyDom, sorry - ale po co ten post ? To jak ma wyglądać dom za 200 tys zostało tu już milion razy napisane i rady kogoś kto wydał na swój dom 900 tys są raczej bez sensu. Wydaje ci się że minimum na dom to 400 tys, czyli nie masz pojęcia o czym jest ten wątek bo tu udzielają się osoby którym udało się wybudować dużo taniej. 
Co jakiś czas pojawiają się nowe osoby które czytają chyba tylko tytuł tematu albo ostatnie kilka stron i zaczynają swoje wywody. Wysil się trochę, przeczytaj choćby kilkadziesiąt stron jak chcesz coś do tematu dodać.

----------


## מרכבה

> Za sam dom z meblami i sprzętem RTV i AGD bez ogrodu, ogrodzenia i kostki wyszło mi około 900tyś dom o powierzchni użytkowej około 220m2 plus tarasy około 30m2 w tym dwu stanowiskowy garaż, dość prosta bryła domu


Ło Jezu Miłości Twej, 900 tyś,  stać by mnie było kupić sobie, Boobcata, mini koparkę, ciągniczek, piłę formatową nową, grubościówkę z heblarką.
Frezareczkę, ściska do klejenia drewna bym sobie zamówił, betoniarkę na 1m^3 zrobił,  a izolacji bym dał na cały dom równo 1m,
Odpadło by minie jakiekolwiek grzanie. Ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić tyle kasy. 
Gdzie Kolega surowy zaparty pasywny miał na 130 kzł. http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ht=kamil+basia
A to i tak drogo, ponieważ dom ma 3 płyty !

----------


## strzaleq

Witam,
wiem że z tym domem może być ciężko się zmieścić w 250 tyś. więc teoretycznie wątek nie ten ale tu zaglądają ludzie najtwardziej stąpający po ziemi stąd pytanie zamieszczam tu.
Ponieważ wynajmujemy wybraliśmy z żoną projekt i zastanawiamy się czy za 250 tyś. uda się wprowadzić.

Założenia:

1.Elementy trudne robi firma, niedroga ale sprawdzona (fundament,murowanie,dach,tynki wewnętrzne, ogrzewanie podłogowe)
2.Elementy proste robimy sami (ocieplenie zewnętrzne, panele, kanalizacje, być może np. elektrykę itp)
3.Do wprowadzin nie potrzebujemy wszystkich pokoi (salon z kuchnia, jeden pokój i jedną łazienke) np. garaż może być nieotynkowany w środku i z wylewką na podłodze, z zewnątrz tylko styropian siatka i klej itp.
4.Z "Udziwnień" zdecydujemy się prawdopodobnie tylko na kominek (zrobimy sami kupujemy tylko wkład) i ogrzewanie podłogowe w łazienkach.
5.Materiały raczej średnie tzn. np. na dachu blacha a w łazienkach zwykłe płytki bez udziwnień.
6.Do wprowadzin nie potrzebujemy kostki, ogrodzenia itp.


Działkę już mamy jest długa i szeroka wiec w projektach można przebierać, ponieważ nie lubimy biegać po schodach wybraliśmy parterówke. Wydaje nam się że w miarę prostą.



http://www.hgatelier.com.pl/h7g/inde...id_projektu=98

Teraz proszę o opinie i konstruktywną krytyke:
- Czy uda się wprowadzić
- Czy projekt jest w miarę  "optymalny" tzn co mogło by być inaczej żeby było taniej

----------


## Antkowa

Co mogłoby być taniej ? Dużo- inna bryła, bez garażu i prosty dwuspadowy dach. Wybrałes projekt prawie 150 m z drogim, skomplikowanym dachem.

----------


## luntrusk

Każdy ma prawo się wypowiedzieć w tym wątku - także osoba, która wybudowała dom za 900 tyś.

Lepszy jest dom za 900 tyś (jeśli kogoś na to stać) niż 30-letni dom w granicy działki z rozwalającym się dachem...

Ten wątek miałby jakąś wartość merytoryczną gdyby wypowiadały się w nim tylko osoby, które same dorobiły się swojego domu, bez niczyjej pomocy. A tak w  wątku poziom dostosowany jest do osób, które nic innego nie robią całymi dniami tylko czatują na internecie i piszą cały dzień na muratorze.

----------


## מרכבה

> Lepszy jest dom za 900 tyś (jeśli kogoś na to stać) niż 30-letni dom w granicy działki z rozwalającym się dachem...


 ależ dobrze.
tylko ciężko mi sobie wyobrazić 900 tyś za dom 220 m^2.




> Ten wątek miałby jakąś wartość merytoryczną gdyby wypowiadały się w nim tylko osoby, które same dorobiły się swojego domu, bez niczyjej pomocy. A tak w wątku poziom dostosowany jest do osób, które nic innego nie robią całymi dniami tylko czatują na internecie i piszą cały dzień na muratorze.


 No pomarzyć zawsze można.
Jest tu wiele osób, które mają firmy i się udzielają.
Boje toczą się czasem długie. A to tylko przez to że jak ktoś wybudował, obojętnie jak.
Staje się nagle guru. To samo pan majster klepka on wie, tak bo tak.

Nic na to nie poradzę że ludzie mają podstawowy problem, myślą o budowaniu domu jako, szeregu schodów, tylko jakoś nie widzą, że te schody są powiązane ze sobą.
Ja np, siedzę i piszę, ponieważ głowa nie może cały czas patrzeć na kreski .

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Co mogłoby być taniej ? Dużo- inna bryła, bez garażu i prosty dwuspadowy dach. Wybrałes projekt prawie 150 m z drogim, skomplikowanym dachem.


Cz Ty wiesz co to są marzenia..............jeśli nie wiesz to nie zabieraj głosu w tym topiku.Ta chata z marzeń to w końcu co ma być???.Utopią na resztę życia???.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ....Ten wątek miałby jakąś wartość merytoryczną *gdyby wypowiadały się w nim** tylko** osoby, które same dorobiły się swojego domu, bez niczyjej pomocy.* A tak w wątku poziom dostosowany jest do osób, które nic innego nie robią całymi dniami tylko czatują na internecie i piszą cały dzień na muratorze.


Jestem podobnego zdania.

----------


## luntrusk

Mnie taki dom za 900 tyś bardzo łatwo sobie wyobrazić. Wystarczy, że ktoś buduje się w samej Warszawie przy lesie Kabackim. Za tą kwotę buduje mu firma lub kilka firm. Szef firmy budowlanej z bardzo dobrymi rekomendacjami i dużym doświadczeniem  widząc działkę wartą mln zł dostosowuje się do sytuacji i mówi cenę warszawską. Są ludzie, których dochody roczne przekraczają wartość domu za 900 tyś i nie będą się szczypać i targować o jakieś 100 czy 200 tyś. 

Dopisz do tej listy zainteresowania inwestora. A wiadomo, że im człowiek inteligentniejszy, ambitniejszy, zaradniejszy tym jego lista jest dłuższa i bardziej kosztowna.

----------


## מרכבה

To co piszecie tylko potwierdza, co wcześniej pisałem, że to będzie od wielu rzeczy zależeć.




> Te marzenia są w naszych rękach, jeden będzie miał szczęście iż ma gratis działkę i materiały.
> Drugi że w ogóle ma dom, czy zadamy się na firmy, czy będziemy budować sami.
> To jest bardzo indywidualna sprawa. Można tylko próbować pokazywać właściwą drogę, aby oszczędzić kosztów.
> Ale racjonalnie oszczędzić. To znaczy jeśli robimy jakąś rzecz, to nie że za 2 lata trzeba będzie remontować.
> Mogę tylko podpowiadać ze swojej strony iż dom to jest całość działań, nie może być tak iż patrzymy krótkowzrocznie.
> Odbije się to później czkawką, nie dość że kredyt to jeszcze dom który potrzebuje, remontów co rusz, masę węgla do ogrzewania.
> To nie jest dom


I sobie pozwoliłem do swoich warunków adaptować kwotę 900 tyś.
Widać co wyszło kosmos i jeszcze by zostało.
W Warszawie nie wiem czy działkę 20 arów by kupił za to.

----------


## Greengaz

> ....Ten wątek miałby jakąś wartość merytoryczną gdyby wypowiadały się w nim tylko osoby, które same dorobiły się swojego domu, bez niczyjej pomocy. A tak w wątku poziom dostosowany jest do osób, które nic innego nie robią całymi dniami tylko czatują na internecie i piszą cały dzień na muratorze.





> Jestem podobnego zdania.


Popieram  :wink: .
Wystarczy spojrzeć na tempo przyrastania wpisów, jeśli jest to sprawdzić w stopce: dziennik, komentarze, projekt.
Przydaje się prześledzić zawartość i historię komentarzy, kulturę osobistą i staranność wypowiedzi, często ortografię, itp. i od razu wiadomo z kim się ma do czynienia.

----------


## מרכבה

> Przydaje się prześledzić zawartość i historię komentarzy, kulturę osobistą i staranność wypowiedzi,


 Sam wiesz jak tu bywało.
Pierwszy raz jak się tu odezwałem ...  :ohmy:  a krew nie woda.  Tak sobie myślę tylko tym że to wokoło mnie latają niektóre uszczypliwości.
Niktspecjalny ma u mnie szacun za to że nie udaje nikogo, jest szczery aż do szpiku kości.
A wiem że na forum jak się udziela i walczy o prawdę nie raz nie dwa zaczyna się jatka.

----------


## DEZET

Dom za 900k wcale nie musi być pod Warszawą. To co stanowi jego wartość to użyte materiały i robocizna. Cena działki nie ma tu nic do rzeczy, jeśli będę chciał postawić "pałacyk" za 900k na wsi. Dom znajomego wyceniono na ok.800k - fakt z (małą) działką. Żadne cudo- zwykły dom z poddaszem użytkowym. Odnoszę wrażenie, że Ci zarabiający bardzo dużo, są dużo bardziej skąpi od tych biednych i na pewno nie dadzą sobie "ująć" z majątku ot tak 100-200k.

----------


## מרכבה

Do czego ta dyskusja zmierza ? do niczego, ponieważ aby miało to sens, wypada zrobić by było listę.
I wycenę tu na forum domu, kilku domów.  Bierzemy na tapetę i piszemy. Ten projekt tyle, ten tyle.
I

----------


## artix1

> Boje toczą się czasem długie. A to tylko przez to że jak ktoś wybudował, obojętnie jak. Staje się nagle guru. To samo pan majster klepka on wie, tak bo tak..


 Też tak myślę, guru forumowych mamy na pęczki. Jest nawet taki eko trendy trend i opinia jakoby dom bez płyty fundamentowej, fixów lub samych pakietów, pół metra styro na ścianach w zasadzie nie jest domem albo byle jakim domem. Parcie wszystkich "guru" i olimpów jest tutaj spore, a większość przyszłych inwestorów nadal nie bardzo wie o co chodzi. Frajerom nie chciało się skończyć polibudy (mi też nie) i brną dalej w te swoje "domy". Za dużo "kresek" i filozofii w tym wszystkim, nie sądzisz? 



> Do czego ta dyskusja zmierza ? do niczego, ponieważ aby miało to sens, wypada zrobić by było listę.I wycenę tu na forum domu, kilku domów.  Bierzemy na tapetę i piszemy. Ten projekt tyle, ten tyle.I


 Listę  już zrobił Twój szczery do szpiku kości przyjaciel, w gratisie był jeszcze jakiś kosmiczny test. Poszukaj, wpisz się, wszystko się wyjaśni i dodatkowo zyskasz szacunek i poparcie "Olimpa" tego szanownego forum. Oceny i wyceny różnych domów budujących były już wcześniej podawane, wystarczy poświęcić trochę czasu i znaleźć interesujące informacje. Jest  ich naprawdę sporo. Nie uprawiajmy znowu psychologii i wzajemnej samopomocy, bo zaczyna się robić po raz kolejny śmietnik. Prosimy?! :ohmy: .

----------


## מרכבה

> Za dużo "kresek" i filozofii w tym wszystkim, nie sądzisz?


 a myślisz dlaczego księża mają wykłady z filozofii ? i ćwiczą retorykę.




> Jest nawet taki eko trendy trend i opinia jakoby dom bez płyty fundamentowej, fixów lub samych pakietów, pół metra styro na ścianach w zasadzie nie jest domem albo byle jakim domem.


 Nie chodzi o ekologię, w jakimś globalnym dla świata znaczeniu. O lokalnych srodzicieli co wybrali 
byle co, ponieważ padli ofiarami, pewnych hipotez.  Mnie ta lokalna ekologia bardzo obchodzi. 
Czemu mam wdychać czyjeś smrody z komina,  bo takiemu i drugiemu widmo 30cm izolacji było jakieś z innej bajki. Ponieważ fachowcy orzekli iż 
10cm starczy, nie przymarza.  



> Listę już zrobił Twój szczery do szpiku kości przyjaciel, w gratisie był jeszcze jakiś kosmiczny test.


 Kto nie czytał ten nie wie iż też miałem z Nim wymianę uprzejmości.  




> Nie uprawiajmy znowu psychologii i wzajemnej samopomocy, bo zaczyna się robić po raz kolejny śmietnik. Prosimy?!


 To nieodłączny element forum  psychologia. Niczym kula śniegu.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jakbym nie poczytał tych zwolenników grubych izolacji, to też bym pewnie miał obecnie narysowany prosty dom z pianobetonu i 12cm styro na nim, "bo tak wszyscy wkoło budują". A że niektore olimpy sa tylko górami głupoty i własnego nadymania się? Cóż, nikt nie jest idealny.

----------


## מרכבה

U mnie nikt nie znajdzie zrozumienia kiedy buduje nowy dom i chce grzać węglem jeszcze kotłem górnego spalania.
I zacznie mi truć o jakiś pierdołach z 10cm styropianu ponieważ mróz nie przechodzi.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Wiesz ilu jest takich świadomych inwestorów? Jakieś promile.

Ekipy budowlane jabą po najmniejszej linii oporu. "Panie my tak zawse robili i było dobrze!"

Co ja się nasłuchałem od rodziny i znajomych jak powiedziałem że chcę mieć szkielet ze ścianą 35cm wełny. Patyki mi wiatr zdmuchnie albo myszy zjedzą, a 12cm styropianu to aż nadto  :smile:  Na szczęście takie gadanie tylko mnie bardziej utwierdzało, że dobrze robię. Jak już ruszę z budową mojej chaty bez komina (następny "idiotyzm" zdaniem ludzi - na Podhalu, bez komina???) i ją postawię, będę z chęcią fotografował miny owych doradców.

----------


## מרכבה

Jak bym nie słyszał relacji, sam się nie spotykał z tym to bym nie wiedział, nie wiem skąd ta ułańska fantazja w tworzeniu takich bzdur.
Bez najmniejszych podstaw, rozpowiadać wnioski z rzopy wzięte.
Jak ktoś jest bystry niczym dym z komina to cóż mu tłumaczyć.

----------


## luntrusk

Trochę to nie na temat  :wink:  

_Odnoszę wrażenie, że Ci zarabiający bardzo dużo, są dużo bardziej skąpi od tych biednych i na pewno nie dadzą sobie "ująć" z majątku ot tak 100-200k._ 

Ludzie bardzo bogaci dzielą się na cztery grupy:
1. Ci co bardzo dużo zarabiają i wydają lekką ręką swoje zarobki
2. Ci co rozkręcili firmę, która przynosi bardzo duże zyski
3. Ci co inwestują maksymalizując zyski
4. Najbardziej pożądana: ci co potrafią rozkręcić nie jeden dochodowy biznes i kapitał zainwestować maksymalizując swoje zyski

Skąpi są tylko ci z grupy 3 i 4. Te umiejętności nie są do nauczenia się. Albo ktoś ma "to coś" we krwi albo nie.


Co do tematu domu za 200 tyś: niech każdy buduje to co mu się podoba i na co go stać. Za wszystkie podjęte decyzje i błędy i tak zapłaci tylko inwestor.

----------


## artix1

> Nie chodzi o ekologię, w jakimś globalnym dla świata znaczeniu. O lokalnych srodzicieli co wybrali byle co, ponieważ padli ofiarami, pewnych hipotez.  Mnie ta lokalna ekologia bardzo obchodzi. Czemu mam wdychać czyjeś smrody z komina,  bo takiemu i drugiemu widmo 30cm izolacji było jakieś z innej bajki. Ponieważ fachowcy orzekli iż 10cm starczy, nie przymarza


 Jestem cały na tak za ekologią tak globalną jak i lokalną. Krew mnie zalewa jadąc przez wioski czy osiedla domków jednorodzinnych i chcąc nie chcąc, muszę włączać obieg zamknięty wentylacji w samochodzie. Syf i siwy smród wisi nad całą okolicą, bo mieszkańcy pala niskotemperaturowo mając przewymiarowane piece kupione do kiepsko ocieplonych domów ( za radą speca od oc), albo utylizujac wieczorem śmieci. Obydwa przypadki skutkują perfidnym smrodem. Wybudowanie w sasiedztwie domu nawet pasywnego ze sprawna WM skutkuje codziennym podtruwaniem się tym sąsiedzkim gratisem. Takie uroki tradycji niestety. Świadomość inwestorów powoli rośnie (z naciskiem na powoli), ale już pojawiają się ciepłe i z głową wykonane domy. Nie neguję domów autonomicznych, pasywnych, zeroenergetycznych itd. sam poszedłem w energooszczędność, nawet komin do "przyszłego" pieca okazał się zbędny (smrodek tylko z kominka). Delikatnie wpieniają mnie natomiast "autorytety" obwieszczające wszem i wobec, że domy inne od ich jedynie słusznej linii są Be ( pamiętacie, że dom bez płyty fund. jest gó...m?. Chlapnęło się jednemu koledze). Nie każdy ma wystarczającą wiedzę, umiejętności, a o podejściu budowlańców do tego tematu lepiej nie wspominać (dlatego ocieplenie i uszczelnienie swojego domu robiłem sam). Minimum  jest dom energooszczędny, do pasywniaka potrzeba już sporo wiedzy i świadomości technologii. Edukacji mówię tak (chętnie się uczę, inni pewnie też), natomiast złośliwościom i cwaniactwu, zdecydowanie nie. Merkawa nie "piję" do Ciebie, podrażniłem tylko przewijające się co jakiś czas posty typu "szpec przemawia do ciemnoty". Pozdrawiam

----------


## Michal_Wawa

20 arów w Wawie za 900tys? Tylko w baaaaaaardzo marnej lokalizacji. Naprawdę marnej :smile:

----------


## luntrusk

Michał - zdążyłam zauważyć, że na nieruchomościach się mało znasz. Działka, nieruchomość jest tyle warta ile ktoś jest w stanie za nią dać. Ty jesteś typem konsumenta - w praktyce oznacza to tyle, że każdy obiegany w temacie wykorzysta Twoją niewiedzę. I zarobi na Tobie ile tylko się da...  :wink: 

Kupiłam już 4 działki w ciągu dość krótkiego życia, jedną rolną (którą podzieliłam na 5 działek budowlanych). Gdyby zliczyć wszystkie działki to mam ich aż 8. 

Nawet w Warszawie są okazje - tylko trzeba wiedzieć jak i gdzie szukać.

----------


## מרכבה

skala produkcji guana jest ogromna, ale przeciętny inwestor wyskoczy ... panie 10cm bo nie przymarza.

System funkcjonowania społeczeństwa zawodzi ! czego się w szkole uczy ? jak pantofelki są zbudowane.
Lub o globalny ociepleniu. Mnie bardzo ciekawi jak by któremuś z tych co śmieci palą i kopcą węglem nalać do studni.
Nerki 3-4 litry płynów przetwarzają, a płuca 20-25 kg powietrza !!! 
Tylko dla tego że przeciętny inwestor jest napchany mitami niczym pieczone prosie kaszą.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ne-Docieplenia

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Sam wiesz jak tu bywało.
> Pierwszy raz jak się tu odezwałem ...  a krew nie woda.  Tak sobie myślę tylko tym że to wokoło mnie latają niektóre uszczypliwości.
> Niktspecjalny ma u mnie szacun za to że nie udaje nikogo, jest szczery aż do szpiku kości.
> A wiem że na forum jak się udziela i walczy o prawdę nie raz nie dwa zaczyna się jatka.


Zrozumie ten kto chce, ten natomiast co miesza lub próbuje w wątku po swojemu zestawić rzeczywistość z fikcyjnymi marzeniami,to tak na prawdę mało wie w temacie.Łapie za słówka a nie ma domu,nie stara się jakoś to obejść bo po prostu wybiera ofiarę i kontynuuje to co zamyślał.Powiadam Ci ,że żadne ,testy ,listy nic tu już nie zmienią.Pozostaje tylko czcze gadanie by się realizować nie mając pojęcia co to marzenia by mieć w ogóle jakieś lokum.Skoro ktoś w wątku z nieco większym budżetem tłumaczy by tak jak to wielokrotnie zaznaczałeś tych nazwę to to, wpadek inwestycyjnych uniknąć to robi to po to by bić pianę?Nie!!! on to robi po to by ten z mniejszym budżetem,miał możliwość spojrzenia na budowanie ,a marzenia z innej strony.

serdecznie pozdrawiam. :yes:

----------


## strzaleq

Mam wrażenie że wartość merytoryczna wypowiedzi gdzieś uciekła i  o ile czytając ten wątek od początku można się bardzo wiele nauczyć to gdzieś to powoli ucieka.

Otrzymałem od firmy kosztorys ogólny budowy - przypomnę tylko że chodzi o http://www.hgatelier.com.pl/h7g/inde...id_projektu=98



> Wg średnich stawek krajowych koszt budowy HG-H7G w stanie wykończeniowym (pod klucz) - wynosi ok. 290 - 320 tys. PLN.
> Powyższy koszt uwzględnia kompleksową realizację przez firmę budowlaną,
> na powyższą kwotę składa się:
> 1- robocizna: 65-75 tys. PLN,
> 2- materiały: 190-200 tys.PLN,
> 3- zysk firmy: ok 12 tysPLN,
> 4- koszty pośrednie: ok 35tysPLN,
> 5- sprzęt: 4tysPLN
> 
> Realizacja tzw "systemem gospodarczym" wynosi przeważnie ok 70 - 80 % kwoty kosztorysowej- tak więc można przyjąć około 240-260 tys.


Myślicie że taki kosztorys jest realny ?

----------


## gti11

> Mam wrażenie że wartość merytoryczna wypowiedzi gdzieś uciekła i  o ile czytając ten wątek od początku można się bardzo wiele nauczyć to gdzieś to powoli ucieka.
> 
> Otrzymałem od firmy kosztorys ogólny budowy - przypomnę tylko że chodzi o http://www.hgatelier.com.pl/h7g/inde...id_projektu=98
> 
> Myślicie że taki kosztorys jest realny ?


Przeczytaj posty kolegi NS , bo marzenia masz ogromne a budżet malutki . Tego domu nie wzbudujesz tanio i dobrze .

----------


## CodeSnipper

Prostokąt z dwuspadowym dachem, bez lukarn, okien dachowych, piwnic, garażu. Tego mnie nauczyła lektura tego i podobnych tematów w sieci. I wtedy być może do 110-120 metrów da się wybudować za 200 tys.

----------


## strzaleq

Ale ja mówię o ciut innej sytuacji kiedy to za 250tyś chcemy się wprowadzić, nie wszystko musi być wykończone na 100%. Stąd ten kosztorys jest dla mnie w miarę optymistyczny, zwłaszcza że ujęta tam jest np. dachówka a pewnie założymy blachę itp. Pytanie tylko czy taki kosztorys nie jest zaniżony i nie ma mnie tylko skusić do kupna projektu a potem będę się bujał ze stanem surowym, kredytem i brakiem kasy :/

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Michał - zdążyłam zauważyć, że na nieruchomościach się mało znasz. Działka, nieruchomość jest tyle warta ile ktoś jest w stanie za nią dać. Ty jesteś typem konsumenta - w praktyce oznacza to tyle, że każdy obiegany w temacie wykorzysta Twoją niewiedzę. I zarobi na Tobie ile tylko się da... 
> 
> Kupiłam już 4 działki w ciągu dość krótkiego życia, jedną rolną (którą podzieliłam na 5 działek budowlanych). Gdyby zliczyć wszystkie działki to mam ich aż 8. 
> 
> Nawet w Warszawie są okazje - tylko trzeba wiedzieć jak i gdzie szukać.


No ja mam tylko 4 działki więc co ja tam wiem, a sprzedałem 4 domy z działkami. 
Więc jak znajdziesz tą okazję koło lasu kabackiego w Warszawie to daj znać.  Jadę z pieniędzmi.

----------


## DEZET

> Ale ja mówię o ciut innej sytuacji kiedy to za 250tyś chcemy się wprowadzić, nie wszystko musi być wykończone na 100%. Stąd ten kosztorys jest dla mnie w miarę optymistyczny, zwłaszcza że ujęta tam jest np. dachówka a pewnie założymy blachę itp. Pytanie tylko czy taki kosztorys nie jest zaniżony i nie ma mnie tylko skusić do kupna projektu a potem będę się bujał ze stanem surowym, kredytem i brakiem kasy :/


Nie będę pisał, czy ten projekt da się za tyle, czy tyle. Jeśli chcesz to porównaj ten ww z moim obecnym stanem budowy (ssz)- koszt ok.150k.
Praca głównie własna (robocizna ekip to ok. 18-19k.- fundament, mury zewn. wiązary i częściowo pokrycie dachowe, bo część robiłem sam).
Powierzchnie podobne, jednak moja bryła prosta. Wnioski myślę, że wyciągniesz.

----------


## מרכבה

Dość dużo, podawałem tu przykład Kolegi Kamil i Basia "arnika skazana ...bla bla bla " 
Surowyj zaparty kosztował ich ~130 kzł w tym 3 płyty na 30cm XPS'a i 30cm grafitowego na ścianę plus dachówka ceramiczna.
Wniosek to co za oszczędzili na robociźnie, dało się przekuć w dom koło pasywny.
95 % robót samemu.  Jakościowo byłem widziałem bardzo dobrze się spisali.

----------


## luntrusk

strzaleq - nie obraź się za słowa ale frajerujesz się  :wink:  Budowa parterówki 150 m2 za 250 tyś by zamieszkać i do tego przez firmę budowlaną, której zysk (abstrakcja, laikowi by się nie chciało tyle zarabiać...) jest śmiesznie mały. I nie ważne jest ile kosztów ukryła w materiałach, robociźnie, itp...
Ten dom to minimum 2,5 tyś x 150 = 375 tyś - budowany systemem gospodarczym. Przez firmę minimum dodatkowe 50 tyś.

Mam kolegę, który przez taką wycenę popłynął na ponad 100 tyś zł.... Piszę to Tobie bo w moim zawodzie i prywatnie stykam się często z przewartościowaną nieruchomością, niedokończoną budową, nie mierzeniem sił na zamiary przez inwestorów.  Nie bierz sobie moich słów do serca - decyzję podejmiesz sam, sam też za budowę swojego domu zapłacisz  :wink: 

Michał_Wawa - przeczytałam na szybko kilka Twoich postów by zobaczyć jak myślisz i postrzegasz świat  :wink:  Już wiem jakim jesteś typem człowieka  :wink:  Pierwsze co się nasuwa to:

nielogiczne jest to co piszesz i to co robisz w życiu... Jak wybudowałbyś 4 domy to 5 rekreacyjny budowałbyś bez konsultacji na forum... bazując na dotychczasowym doświadczeniu.

Twoje słowa: rozwój budowlanki ograniczają wysokie ceny działek budowlanych.... Absurd! Sorry ale to co piszesz to się "kupy nie trzyma". Nie obraź się za moje słowa. Znam wiele laików co pobudowali domy w boomie a gdy przyszedł kryzys, normalna sytuacja na rynku to popłynęli finansowo... Znam też takich co wybudowali domy, sprzedawali i TERAZ lub w BOOMIE szukali działek pod budowanie na sprzedaż... Porażka jak nic  :wink:  W kryzysie skupujesz ile się da działek budowlanych i rolnych, w boomie kupujesz tylko działki rolne. I nie ma szans by mieć przestój w projektach... Teraz - po skupieniu czego się tylko dało  :wink:  - jest świetny czas na budowanie  :big grin:  Dlatego sprzedam 5 działek i wybuduję 3 domy do końca 2019 roku. Zysk - murowany. Klientów (potencjalnych) na dwa domy we Wrocławiu już mam.

Dlatego nie zgadzam się z tym co piszesz. Może i wybudowałeś 4 domy (choć wątpię - napisałam dlaczego wątpię) ale nie potrafisz tego powtórzyć skoro skarżysz się na ceny działek i mówisz otwarcie, że hamują one rozwój budownictwa. Człowiek to istota myśląca (z założenia...) i sama decyduje o swoim rozwoju. Sytuacja czy drugi człowiek nie ma wpływu na Twoją sytuację ekonomiczną i rozwój.

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Pierwsze co się nasuwa to:
> 
> nielogiczne jest to co piszesz i to co robisz w życiu... Jak wybudowałbyś 4 domy to 5 rekreacyjny budowałbyś bez konsultacji na forum... bazując na dotychczasowym doświadczeniu.
> 
> Twoje słowa: rozwój budowlanki ograniczają wysokie ceny działek budowlanych.... Absurd! Sorry ale to co piszesz to się "kupy nie trzyma". Nie obraź się za moje słowa. Znam wiele laików co pobudowali domy w boomie a gdy przyszedł kryzys, normalna sytuacja na rynku to popłynęli finansowo... Znam też takich co wybudowali domy, sprzedawali i TERAZ lub w BOOMIE szukali działek pod budowanie na sprzedaż... Porażka jak nic 
> 
> Dlatego nie zgadzam się z tym co piszesz. Może i wybudowałeś 4 domy (choć wątpię - napisałam dlaczego wątpię) ale nie potrafisz tego powtórzyć skoro skarżysz się na ceny działek i mówisz otwarcie, że hamują one rozwój budownictwa. Człowiek to istota myśląca (z założenia...) .


1. Zapytałem na forum czy ktoś może ma jakieś Dodatkowe pomysły na tani domek rekreacyjny. Odzewu brak. Więc zbuduje tak jak uważam z doświadczenia własnego. 
2. Co do cen działek, to jest to wg mnie Oczywiste że wysokie ceny hamują rozwój budownictwa. Nie skarżę się na to tylko stwierdzam fakt. Nie mówię o ziemi rolnej na zadupiu którą kiedyś uda sie odrolnić i na wspomnianym zadupiu budować domki tylko o Uzbrojonej Ziemi Budowlanej położonej w cywilizacji- mam nadzieję że nie muszę rozwijać tego pojęcia? 
Oczywistym jest, że cena działki wyższa niż powiedzmy 300zl/mkw jest czynnikiem hamujacym rozwój budownictwa. A wierz mi, że w niektórych rejonach i 600zl nie wystarczy na 1 mkw działeczki.
3. Z mojej strony starczy. Nie będę tu dyskutował o biznesie developerskim i zakupach ziem rolnych.

----------


## luntrusk

To nie ten wątek na taką dyskusję... 

Ja pisałam o budowlanych działkach w aglomeracjach. O działce rolnej napisałam dodatkowo i nie pod kątem budowy na sprzedaż (bo jestem daleka od budowania dla kogoś na zadupiu i pakowania się w kłopoty finansowe). 

Co do taniego domku rekreacyjnego - szkielet wyniesie Cię trochę taniej ale szału nie ma. Mój projektant od płyty budował domek szkieletowy. Wyszło taniej.

----------


## DEZET

Odbiliście od tematu- czas wrócić na właściwe tory  :wink:

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Odbiliście od tematu- czas wrócić na właściwe tory


Masz rację. Czyli wracając do tematu moim zdaniem Da się zbudować dom w stanie developerskim za 200 tys. Oczywiście bez działki i kosztów przyłączy.  Warunek: kupujemy jak najtańsze materiały a co najważniejsze wybieramy jak najprostszy i najsensowniejszy projekt. Żadnych wykuszy, lukarn, wielkich okien, balkonów,  pierdół itp. Prosta stodoła. Żadnych wydumek elektrycznych, rekuperatorów,  gwc itp.
Wiem za ile firmy budują dla developerów,  i wiem że za 200 tys domek postawisz.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Na jakie Ty tory chcesz wracać???Tym ludziom ,którzy mają marzenia potrzeba także zdrowego rozsądku..........Wiesz co ja widzę jak wychodzę z mojego domu???Życie,fajne rośliny (dzięki tłumaczeniom naszej forumowej ogrodniczki i jej rodom,podglądaniu co mają inni) obserwowanie z  taniego tarasu i szczęście ,że mam to co chciałem,że Wszyscy w domu cieszą się ,że nie widzą mnie ,który kombinuje jak skończyć to co jest jeszcze nie wykończone........i tą wizję, jak tego nigdy nie będę mógł wykończyć.Obecnie uwagę swą skupiam na udoskonalaniu,serwisowaniu i poprawie by było im jeszcze lepiej.

----------


## מרכבה

W wątkach o energooszczędnych pisałem nie raz nie dwa, niech dom kosztuje raz. 
Łatwo wywnioskować, jaki to ma wpływ na dalsze postępowanie.
Mnie cieszy czysta prostota, ale dobra w detalu, równa staranna linia, ale to tylko mnie.
Jaki cel mam tu udzielając się ? aby otworzyć ludzi na myślenie.
Nie zajmuje się staniem przy maszynie np, czy nie jestem przedstawicielem handlowym. 
Mam bardzo dużo czasu na budownictwo i przemyślenia nad nim. Łączy się to z pasją i pracą.
Nawet praca pod budowę jest ustawiona, tak aby mieć czas 7 rano parę chwil pracy przy kompie .
10 amciu i do budowy. aby odpocząć. Cały czas działam kompleksowo i globalnie.
Nie myślę ile mnie będzie kosztować jedna belka ... tylko ile belek będę mógł zrobić jak najtaniej.
Ile jeszcze zyskam na tym że masowo przerobię drewno na dom.
Od maszyn CNC po robienie mieszanki betonowej. 
Jak mnie trwoga dopadnie z braku wiedzy to w tedy udaję się do odpowiedniego speca pomóż.

A nic innego nie przetwarzam jak tylko proste klocki, http://www.speedwaymotors.com/97-Sty...tting,951.html ot taka pierdółka 
bazuje na prostej zasadzie centrowania i docisku na stożku.
Z budynkiem jest to samo.
Będę męczył się łopatą z drewna bo nie chciało mi się dołożyć 15 zł na stal hartowaną, ale zaoszczędziłem 15 zł  :big lol: 

Mój szlagier to robienie termomodernizacji ... no nie dam 15 cm izolacji bo to straszne koszty. 
Główny sprawca cena materiału izolacyjnego  :big lol:  
No to jak tak jest ktoś nastawiony to nie ma co mu tłumaczyć że działanie A ... wpłynie na B. 
Stąd wycieczki i ataki na dobrą izolację.
Jak by kto dobre patrzył w moją stopkę to nie narzucam nikomu żadnego materiału izolacyjnego, pokazuję iż izolacja może być naturalna.
Stąd nie raz nie dwa narażam się ... piewcą różnych cudów. 
Bo jego jest super inne izolacje złe. 
Rozmawiając ze mną w sprawach doboru materiałów może się zdarzyć iż nie będzie konkretów,  a tyko przez to że nie mogę skreślić jednej izolacji kosztem drugiej. Jak ma być styropian to styropian i jak wyniknie konkretne przeciwwskazanie na styropian to zmieniam.

----------


## dodek77

Witam Wszystkich.Czy dobrze kombinuje myśląc nad takim projektem 
Projekt domu: Murator M164aL
Złote runo - wariant I    czy raczej to projekt do innego wątku tj tego o stówę większego.Bardzo proszę o jakąś odpowiedz.Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

dodek - ten dom to nie jest najlepszy projekt, jesli chodzi o funkcjonalność.
Wyobraź sobie zagospodarowanie wnęki pod schodami w pokoju. Albo gdzie odwiesisz płaszcz po wejściu do domu? Pod skosami bardzo mało miejsca.
Z rzeczy podnoszących koszty - balkon.
Poza tym aż trzy kominy - kominek, kotłownia i wentylacja kuchni + odpowietrzenie kanalizy

Szukasz projektu z kotłem na paliwo stałe?

----------


## dodek77

Witam.Szukam taniego domu,Dokładnie potrzebuje 4sypialnie i jakiś dzienny pokój,ten jeden pokój raczej na dole.Co do wyglądu zewnętrznego ,nie mam żadnych konkretnych wymagań.Szukam tak jak radzicie tu Drodzy Forumowicze dach dwuspadowy, żadnych lukarn balkonów itp.Garaż też jest mi nie niezbędny.Elfir Dzięki za opinie,co do  kotła nie musi być na paliwo stałe,mam tu akurat możliwość wyboru,a co do tamtego projektu rzeczywiście ma balkon...Kurcze nawet jeszcze projektu nie mam,dostaje już oczopląsów od oglądania a to dopiero początek ufff.Jeżeli ktoś wie o projekcie spełniającym moje skromne wymagania to proszę o rade.Dziękuje

----------


## fotohobby

Dodek77, zerknij na z79
http://z500.pl/projekt/77/Z79,prosty...wuspadowy.html

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jeśli może być kalenica do drogi to Małgosia jest fajna: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/malgosia  U mnie odpadła właśnie ze względu na tę kalenice.

----------


## dodek77

z79 ładny Zonie się podoba,ale Małgośka wydaje się być tańsza?Dziękuje za podpowiedzi i myślę dalej.Pewnie w tym wątku się nie zmieszczę cenowo przykładowo z taką ,,Małgośką"więc przeniosę się do tego następnego :Smile: . Ale reasumując  MR Code Snipper,  ten projekt nie ma  tych wszystkich bajerów to się nada czy nie?Tzn czy jest tani?Potrzebuje kopa i Waszego Doświadczenia :Smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja ekspertem nie jestem. Nic nie wybudowałem. Dziele się tylko wiedzą jaką zdołałem posiąść przez rok czytając kilka godzin dziennie internet i książki. Wstępna wycena materiału na SSZ w moim szkielecie wychodzi mi bardzo zachęcająca - a buduję właśnie taka prostą stodołę ~120m2.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja ekspertem nie jestem. Nic nie wybudowałem. Dziele się tylko wiedzą jaką zdołałem posiąść przez rok czytając kilka godzin dziennie internet i książki. Wstępna wycena materiału na SSZ w moim szkielecie wychodzi mi bardzo zachęcająca - a buduję właśnie taka prostą stodołę ~120m2.


Przepraszam ,że wejdę Ci w słowo choć Cię mam w ignorowanych wedle panującej mody ale gdzie jest granica absurdu a gdzie reali ???.Jak czytam twn dziennik budowy marzeń twych i małżonki,to może marzyc powinieneś ale z całym szacunkiem nie będzie to na pewno dom ,który śni Ci się po nocach.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Do bowess,Zielonego Ogrodu,Kwitko,dodałabym jeszcze Tomasza Antkowiaka (CIACH)


Ja na razie odpadam.
Po pierwsze primo nadal budujemy (do 200 kawalkow jeszcze zostalo 23%).
Po drugie primo nie chce mi sie udowadniac ze "moja racja jest mojsza niz twojsza". 

Kazdy ma jakies tam swoje wyobrazenie domu. Dla jednego bez plyty, PC i ceramicznej dachowki to nie dom, dla innego koniecznym jest rekuperator, alarm i garaz w bryle. Ja to szanuje i dyskutowac nie bede. Nasz dom, na miare naszych potrzeb oraz mozliwosci, zapewniajacy wystarczajacy nam poziom komfortu oraz bezpieczenstwo powoli sie materializuje. Nic nie wskazuje na to abysmy mieli sie nie zmiescic w zalozonej kwocie 200 kawalkow, ale tylko my sami wiemy ile pracy, potu, nerwow, siwych wlosow nas to wszytsko kosztuje. Nie kazdy sie do tego nadaje i nie kazdy powinien sie na to porywac.

----------


## syla135

witam
po tygodniach czytania wielu mądrości w necie, osiadłam na tym forum, parę dni czytam i TEORETYCZNIE wiem czym się kierować.
Cenie waszą wiedzę i BARDZO POTRZEBUJE WASZEJ POMOCY
sytuacja jest taka że max co możemy mieć na chałupkę,kupę czy jak wy to zwiecie możemy mieć 200 tys zł
mam plan a wy mówcie czy to ma sens:
TO ZA WŁASNĄ GOTÓWKĘ
kupić działke(już upatrzona-o niej też chętnie bym pogadała), liczę że dam rady, własna koparka i wywrotka. kupić projekt i w tym roku zalać fundamenty media uregulowaći tak zostawić
a za rok za te 200tys zł cała reszta
wymagania moje:
-salon,sypialnia, 2 pokoje dla dzieci, kuchnia, łazienka
-taras za domem,okna z taką kratką w szybie(widać że dopiero zaczynam się uczyć) i bym chciała wannę z połączeniem prysznica, takie 2 w 1(koszt chyba oklo 8tys zł) 
moje pomysły:
może nie być garażu, może nie być kominka, zwykły kwadratowy dom, w zabudowie szkieletowej, raczej parterowy(tańszy? chyba nie zawsze)
moja sytuacja i wkład własny:
budową będę się zajmowała sama(mąż zagranicą) mogę kopać rowy ręcznie, kupić busa i wozić materiały, mam duże zniżki po ojcu we wszelkich hurtowniach(ponad 20 lat w budownictwie i wykończeniach) sama mogę też malować, ciągać wszystko, fugować i pewnie dużo więcej jak się zaprę. za darmo drzewo, teraz przygotować,wysuszyć i zostawić do odleżenia, okna za darmo mi wstawią, dach za darmo pokryją(blachodachówka), na pewno jakieś drobniejsze rzeczy również np wykończenie łazienki, ułożenie płytek.

dla mnie zostawienie np schodów czy tarasów tylko w betonie bez obłożenia to nie problem, czy dom bez elewacji(mąż chce deski pół okrągłe-imitacja bala)
ja wiem że więcej kasy mieć nie będę a i te 200tys zł będzie na kredyt wiec mówcie czy mam po co działkę kupować
myśle o czymś takim:
-http://www.najciekawszeprojekty.pl/projekt/ar-965/d-67-paulinka-wersja-szkieletowa z taką zmianą że było by trzeba dobudować kotłownie(zapewne na ekogroszek) i wtedy być może garaż aby na górze pokoje powiekszyć(pokoje dzieciom)
lub
-http://z500.pl/projekt/z7.html (jak dla mnie mógłby być nawet mniejszy)


a więc oddaje się po wasz osąd. 
z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi

----------


## Elfir

kratka w szybie - chodzi o szprosy? Podrożą okna i trudno myć.

Dom jako imitacja bala - bez sensu, nie w tym przedziale cenowym. Obawiam się, że szkielet też komuś bez ciesielskiego zacięcia będzie trudno samemu postawić. A do szkieletu nie może być ekipa z łapanki, muszą być fachowcy. Dom murowany zniesie więcej błędów.

Za to w szkelecie lepiej parterówkę bez stropów i schodów niż z użytkowym poddaszem.

----------


## niktspecjalny

syla135.Witam.



*Koszt budowy: 87 864 zł

Pow. użytkowa: 60,10 m2

Cena za projekt: 1 690 zł
*

Co tu chcesz zmieniać???



a tu???

Ten drugi bardziej mi się podoba.

----------


## syla135

ciesze się że jakiś odzwe jest
co do ścian zewnętrznych chodziło mi o szalówke (przepraszam za niesprecyzowane opisy) ale to można zrobić później(także z własnego drzewa więc koszt mniejszy) to bym nie liczyła w te 200tys gdyż to by się zrobiło "kiedyś tam"
co do okien, tak chodzi o szprosy(myślałam o tym aby ta "kratka" była w środku szyby)

tak jak mówiłam ojciec jest od ponad 20lat budowlańcem w sumie raczej wykańcza niż buduje, ale mam wujka co w stanach stawiał kanadyjki i mówi że to pikuś i wszelkich fachowców miała bym znajomych taty czy wujka wiec zakładam(dobre słowo) że będą to ok fachowcy.
co do projektu paulinki
tak jak pisałam chciałabym powiekszyć góre poprzez dobudowanie garażu i kotłowni(grzanie gazem nie wchodzi w rachubę) uważam że pokoje po 5-6m2 to za mało aby je użytkować, dla tego ta wycena jest niecałkowita jak dla mnie bo tak jak mówię pokoje na górze są chyba za małe(jeśli się mylę to proszę o wyprowadzenie z błędu)
ten projekt uważam że mężowi by bardziej pasował bo takie niskie jak ten Z7 to powie że to garaż: :mad: 
w tym jest problem że ja muszę znaleźć wycenę, obliczyć czy wejdzie na działkę, dowiedzieć się wszystkiego o działce aby on jak przyjedzie mógł tylko kupić i dalej jechać zagranicę...
ciągle nie czuje się przygotowana do tematu budowy czy zakupu działki(działka upatrzona ma rów melioracyjny-temat rzeka jak widzę) a bez pewności że dam rady za taka kasę to nie zgodzę się kupić nawet działki bo jak dla mnie zakup działki będzie drogą już bez powrotu. to była by najgorsza sytuacja aby się spłukać z kasy mieć kawał pola 0zł na koncie i brak odwagi i pomysłu na budowę...

----------


## anSi

*syla* - jeśli chcesz dobudowywać garaż i kotłownię w Paulince, powiększać pokoje na górze, to może warto poszukać jeszcze innych projektów, które od razu spełnią Wasze oczekiwania.

----------


## Greengaz

Jeżeli przez działkę biegnie rów melioracyjny sprawdź poziom wód gruntowych, co by przy mokrym lecie lub gwałtownych roztopach nie było kłopotów.
Sprawdź też w spółce wodnej czy z tego tytułu nie będziesz ponosić opłat.
Jeśli chodzi o wybór medium do ogrzewania to o ekogroszku zapomnij. Jak już na 100% wybierzesz projekt, to wrzuć go na temat ogrzewania i coś Ci dobierzemy bezobsługowego.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jeżeli przez działkę biegnie rów melioracyjny sprawdź poziom wód gruntowych, co by przy mokrym lecie lub gwałtownych roztopach nie było kłopotów.
> Sprawdź też w spółce wodnej czy z tego tytułu nie będziesz ponosić opłat.
> Jeśli chodzi o wybór medium do ogrzewania to o ekogroszku zapomnij. Jak już na 100% wybierzesz projekt, to wrzuć go na temat ogrzewania i coś Ci dobierzemy bezobsługowego.


Bardzo trafna uwaga.Chodzi mi o ekogroszek .Są inne intratne źródła energii z czym się zgadzam.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *syla* - jeśli chcesz dobudowywać garaż i kotłownię w Paulince, powiększać pokoje na górze, to może warto poszukać jeszcze innych projektów, które od razu spełnią Wasze oczekiwania.


To może łaskawie jej wskaż by dziewczyna nie latała na próżno po sieci.WSKAŻ!!!
żet z kropką.To tak dla równowagi naszego pojęcia. :wiggle:

----------


## syla135

moi drodzy(już staliście mi się bliscy :big tongue: )
widziałam Z7 gdy dach ma 35stopni a nie jak w projekcie 20 czy22 stopnie, myślę że mój pan mąż by to zaakceptował.
co do ogrzewania, oglądając działke już widzę że gazu tu szybko nie będzie poza tym ogrzewanie gazowe to chyba najdroższe. mówiłam o ekogroszku to wydał mi się najtańszy z racji że wszyscy to mają. w okolicy mego mieszkania teraz to ludzie wiem że przerabiają wszelkie opałowe piece na ekogroszek.
  ja całe życie latałam do piwnicy podrzucić do pieca(drzewo, węgiel) i nie mam jakiejś traumy z dzieciństwa z tego powodu. ale z tego co się orientuje to takie rozwiązanie już nie jest dozwolone. 
przez moment tchnięta rozwiązaniami jakie widziałam w Niemczech myślałam o grzejnikach prądowych+ kominek który codziennie byłby palony (przez 10lat rodzice ugrzewają kominkiem cały dom około 70-80m2 i jest ok-oczywiście jak się pali :wink: )
jestem załamana obowiązkami jakie MNIE czekają... 
co do rowu...dzieli działkę w odległości od drogi w jakiejś 2/3działki a za rowem wiadomo 1/3działki działka 21mX47m lub 27mX47m) działki w okolicy są za metr 180-200zł a ta widocznie z racji tego rowu kosztuje 60zł za metr. 
wybieram się do gminy w poniedziałek aby dowiedzieć się szczegółów o tym rowie.
dziękuje za wszystko
pozdrawiam

----------


## syla135

a co do garażu...
sama się smieje z tego ale wam powiem :smile: 
w sumie nie jest mi on potrzebny.
Mąż powiedział że nie bedzie stawiał i tak tam samochodu ewentualnie rowery dzieci i mój motor a na pewno nie samochód :wink: 
z fachowcem nie dyskutuje na ten temat

----------


## Greengaz

> moi drodzy(już staliście mi się bliscy)
> 
> co do ogrzewania, oglądając działke już widzę że gazu tu szybko nie będzie poza tym ogrzewanie gazowe to chyba najdroższe. mówiłam o ekogroszku to wydał mi się najtańszy z racji że wszyscy to mają. w okolicy mego mieszkania teraz to ludzie wiem że przerabiają wszelkie opałowe piece na ekogroszek.
>   ja całe życie latałam do piwnicy podrzucić do pieca(drzewo, węgiel) i nie mam jakiejś traumy z dzieciństwa z tego powodu. ale z tego co się orientuje to takie rozwiązanie już nie jest dozwolone. 
> przez moment tchnięta rozwiązaniami jakie widziałam w Niemczech myślałam o grzejnikach prądowych+ kominek który codziennie byłby palony (przez 10lat rodzice ugrzewają kominkiem cały dom około 70-80m2 i jest ok-oczywiście jak się pali)
> jestem załamana obowiązkami jakie MNIE czekają... 
> co do rowu...dzieli działkę w odległości od drogi w jakiejś 2/3działki a za rowem wiadomo 1/3działki działka 21mX47m lub 27mX47m) działki w okolicy są za metr 180-200zł a ta widocznie z racji tego rowu kosztuje 60zł za metr. 
> wybieram się do gminy w poniedziałek aby dowiedzieć się szczegółów o tym rowie.
> dziękuje za wszystko
> pozdrawiam


Nowy dom, szkieletowy i ekogroszek? Nie oglądaj się na sąsiadów, poczytaj na FM w tematach o ogrzewaniu.
Zapytaj sąsiadów jaki jest poziom wody gruntowej, sprawdź na mapie geodezyjnej czy działka w stosunku do nich nie jest położona niżej. 
Jak głęboki jest rów melioracyjny? Jeżeli obecnie jest w nim woda, a zima przecież była bezśnieżna i ostatnio niewiele padało, to raczej sobie daruj zakup.
Czy przez działkę przebiegają dreny?

----------


## syla135

byłam na działce jak od 5dni padało. cały rów ma z pol metra głebokości i można go przeskoczyć a wody było ciut ciut. działka względem drogi jest niższa o jakies 30cm a stojac przy rowie to do drogi jest do metra różnicy i za rowem tak samo, łagodnie z obu stron spada w stronę rowu działka jest aktualnie sucha i widze że jedną z działek ktoś zaczął nawozić i podnosić(naszczeście piach a nie jakiś gruz) tak czy siak są dwie działki więc można wybierać.
mam mapki jakieś (dostałam od biura nieruchomości) na których nie ma nic zaznaczone oprócz tego rowu.

----------


## _artur_

i dowiedz się w gminie czy po pierwsze będziesz mogła ogrodzić działkę (co z ogrodzeniem nad rowem? ), czy nie ma wyznaczonego pasa ochronnego dla zabudowy - kolega ma tak że nie może nic postawic 10 czy 15m od rowu), kto go będzie czyścić itp? popytaj sąsiadów czy są komary lub inne latające ścierwa.. co do mapek z biura nieruchomości.. przejedź się do gminy lub starostwa i popatrz sama co tam jest.. a ta linia na ukos?

----------


## Greengaz

Jeśli woda w rowie stoi, to na bank jest to Twój poziom wody gruntowej.

----------


## syla135

tak jak mówicie
pojade(niestety dopiero w poniedziałek bo muszę znaleźć kogoś kto mi auto pożyczy) i się wszystkiego dowiem. 
jak ja nie na widzę wszelkich urzędów! ale warto :wink: 
wydaje mi się że jak nie ta działka to już żadną inną z prostego powodu-cena!
odezwe się po rozmówce z gminą

----------


## _artur_

tylko niska cena nie bierze się zanikąd..

----------


## DEZET

Witaj syla135. Zrób, jak radzą Koledzy wyżej. Dopytaj co oznaczają te skośne kreski na planie. Osobiście wybierałbym tą szerszą działkę 27x47. Możesz wtedy postawić szerszy dom. Możesz wystąpić do gminy o wydanie Warunków Zabudowy dla tej działki. Wtedy będzie wiadomo co i jak postawić na niej.

----------


## _artur_

uzupełnię jeszcze info DEZETa że o warunki zanudowy możesz wystąpić jako osoba nie bedąca właścicielem a jedynie zainteresowana kupnem.. i to będzie dokument rozstrzygający..

----------


## imrahil

> tylko niska cena nie bierze się zanikąd..


zdarza się, że właścicielowi bardzo zależy na jakichkolwiek pieniądzach, wtedy to dobra okazja. ale z reguły kiedy znajdowałem tanią działkę, to albo były tam szkody górnicze, albo sąsiad nie zgadzał się na pociągnięcie wody/prądu, albo była w głębokiej dziurze lub na bardzo pochyłym terenie albo jeszcze inne podejrzane sprawy. sprzedawca/agencja zwykle o tym nie informują, urząd zresztą też nie, więc warto skontaktować się z sąsiadami (ja mam notarialnie zgodę właściciela prywatnej drogi na pociągnięcie prądu i wody - nie wystarczy służebność dojazdu, należy o tym pamiętać) i różnymi instytucjami (np. w moim przypadku kopalnia, która mi potwierdziła, że nie ma i nie są planowane szkody górnicze)

----------


## Elfir

szkielet z ekogroszkiem? To jak wynajmowac cięzarówkę to przewiezienia torebki.

Prąd + dobre ocieplenie + kominek.

----------


## syla135

co do warunków zabudowy (tzn tam gdzie mozna się budować jest to już zrobione i jest to na tej mapce)
to te kreski z trojkatami
i tak po odjeciu 4m z obu stron od sasiednich działek na wiekszej działce wychodzi dom 16mx11m a na mniejszej działce 12mx8m
a że zdecydowałam się na projekt Z7 35 (nie wiem jak to zrobię ale przekonam męża do takiego projektu :roll eyes:  tzn wiem jak to zrobie :cool: ) wystarczy miejsca
choć czytając wasze opinie zaczynam coraz więcej analizować i przeglądam inne działki.
Powiem szczerze że dla mnie ludzie co się budują(nawet systemem gospodarczym) to uważałam ich za bogatych, ZAWSZE mówiłam że ja budować się nie będę bo jestem biedna jak mysz kościelna a tu po oglądaniu kolejnego domu 30km od miasta uświadamiam sobie że wsadzić 100-130tys zł w ruinę bo chyba bez sensu jak mogę kupić działkę 5-8km od miasta i się budować a za 2 lata wprowadzić się do domu który bedzie taki jaki chcemy i na dodatek przy mojej pracy(7dni w tyg) nie powodowały by godzinnego wczesniejszego wyjazdu tak jakby to bylo przy tych 30km....
szukam kolejnych działek aby na czas świat mężowi przectawić kompletne propozycje działek i na święta w formie prezentu coś kupić...
fajnie że pokazujecie mi drogę która mam iść.
bardzo dziekuję za pomoc

----------


## syla135

> szkielet z ekogroszkiem? To jak wynajmowac cięzarówkę to przewiezienia torebki.
> 
> Prąd + dobre ocieplenie + kominek.


opcja prąd i kominek już tu pisałam że to mi wpadło do głowy(mam jakieś ciągotki do ciągania drewna i podkładania :big tongue: ) 
ale już sobie wyobrażam jak starzy fachowcy mnie krytykują że to "babskie wymysły" ale jak przyjdzie taki czas to liczę że dacie mi argumenty i wiedzę którą zagnę NAWET starych fachowców

----------


## anSi

> To może łaskawie jej wskaż by dziewczyna nie latała na próżno po sieci.WSKAŻ!!!
> żet z kropką.To tak dla równowagi naszego pojęcia.


Jak zwykle nie zrozumiałeś tego, co napisalam, a Twoja próba bycia dowcipnym jak zwykle chybiona  :smile:  
Kupno gotowego projektu, a potem gruntowne go zmienianie mija się z celem, choćby ze względów finansowych. Stąd uwaga, że lepiej poszukać od razu takiego, który spełnia oczekiwania budujących. I lepiej, aby poszukała sama inwestorka, gdyż to, co dla  mnie optymalne, niekoniecznie optymalne musi być dla *niej.*  

Zresztą, wygląda na to, że *syla* już wybrała  :smile:   :smile:  
Teraz tylko powodzenia w wyborze właściwej działki i skutecznego przekonywania męża do projektu  :smile:

----------


## מרכבה

> starzy fachowcy


 na tych od eko coś tam szkoda sobie język strzępić.
 nie wiem kiedy ludzie przestaną się sami truć ! przez jakieś eko syfy !

Kandayjczyk i kotłownia dobre

----------


## syla135

dziś sobie uświadomiłam sobie że w sumie nie obgadaliśmy domu.
jeśli nie da się za 200tys zł wybudować domu to ja i działkę nie będę kupować.
za gotówkę mam zamiar kupić działkę kupić projekt, wszelkie formalności i zalać fundament.
i czy za te 200tys zł posiawię dom Z7 35 zapewne będzie to szkielet choć mam wątpliwości ale cena mnie przekonuje, zmian w projekcie chyba nie będzie. ewentualnie kuchnie zamkniętą,blachodachówkę, panele (wszelkie meble mam-brakuje mebli do kuchni, sprzed RTV AGD mam) ogrzewanie chyba kominek plus grzejniki elektryczne. 
jeśli chodzi o pracę to zapewne 80-90% robót będzie zlecone. może część fachowców po znajomości ale wiadomo też wezmą pieniądze.
zaczynam wątpić czy jest się wogóle czego wychylać z tą budową :sad:

----------


## dodek77

fajne to forum :smile:

----------


## Elfir

no nie?  :big grin:

----------


## anSi

> fajne to forum


Mnie też się tu bardzo podoba  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

*Syla135*- zdaję sobie sprawę, że forum ostudziło zapał i huraoptymizm, ale nie rezygnuj z domu. Z7 nie jest dużym domkiem - u Ciebie koszt robocizny będzie miał znaczenie. Nie upierałbym się przy budowie szkieletu- bez dobrego fachowca dobrze nie będzie. Mur zniesie więcej błędów, a cena robocizny nie zabija.
Koniecznie z gminy weź Warunki Zabudowy- nie kosztuje, a rozwieje wątpliwości dot. działki. Od tego może też zależeć kwestia negocjacji ceny działki- nawet te kilka tys. można przeznaczyć na inną papierologię( projekty, adaptacja, media).
Mnie ten domek zamknąłby się spokojnie w 200k, myślę, że nawet bez większości prac samemu.

----------


## Elfir

Warto rozważyć szkielet, ale do rozbudowy (łatwiej rozbudować szkielet niż murowańca). Na start salon-kuchnia-łazienka-sypialnia-pom. gospodarcze. A w miarę rozwijania się potrzeb rodziny dobudowywać kolejne pomieszczenia.

Przykład:
http://www.sis-projekt.pl/murator3.html

----------


## syla135

> Warto rozważyć szkielet, ale do rozbudowy (łatwiej rozbudować szkielet niż murowańca). Na start salon-kuchnia-łazienka-sypialnia-pom. gospodarcze. A w miarę rozwijania się potrzeb rodziny dobudowywać kolejne pomieszczenia.
> 
> Przykład:
> http://www.sis-projekt.pl/murator3.html


to akurat nie dla mnie.
wyczyscilibysmy się z kasy na działkę i ewentualnie fundamenty w tym roku, a mąż za rok miałby ciągle zdolność kredytową aby wziąć kredyt(na chwile obecną do 300tys zł) i zacząć budowę. rozbudowa nie wchodzi w grę bo już nigdy nie będzie nas stać na jakieś oszczędności i rozbudowę. 
a nasza rodzina liczy 4 osoby, więc wykończenie choć 2 pokoi+łazienki+kuchni to takie minimum.
jeśli udało by się za te 200tys zł (kasa z kredytu) postawić dom to w momencie wprowadzenia mąż zjechałby z zagranicy, na kredyt było by nas wtedy stać, na oszczędności już nie. innej opcji nie mamy. nie uśmiecha mi się życie jako 27letnia kobieta jako słomiana wdowa...
jeśli okaże się że nie da się postawić domu za 200tys zl ściagnę męża do polski i będziemy ciągać się po stancjach mając sporo oszczędności ale wciąż za mało aby mieć "swój kawałek podłogi"

----------


## Niuniaaa

> dziś sobie uświadomiłam sobie że w sumie nie obgadaliśmy domu.
> jeśli nie da się za 200tys zł wybudować domu to ja i działkę nie będę kupować.
> za gotówkę mam zamiar kupić działkę kupić projekt, wszelkie formalności i zalać fundament.
> i czy za te 200tys zł posiawię dom Z7 35 zapewne będzie to szkielet choć mam wątpliwości ale cena mnie przekonuje, zmian w projekcie chyba nie będzie. ewentualnie kuchnie zamkniętą,blachodachówkę, panele (wszelkie meble mam-brakuje mebli do kuchni, sprzed RTV AGD mam) ogrzewanie chyba kominek plus grzejniki elektryczne. 
> jeśli chodzi o pracę to zapewne 80-90% robót będzie zlecone. może część fachowców po znajomości ale wiadomo też wezmą pieniądze.
> zaczynam wątpić czy jest się wogóle czego wychylać z tą budową


syla135, powiem Ci, że u mnie podobna sytuacja była... działkę miałam, papiery i fundamenty za gotówkę a na dalsze prace chcę wziąć kredyt. Zaczęłam już i wkrótce będziemy zalewać płytę i starać się kredyt (220tys. to MAX) i powiem Ci szczerze, że nie wyobrażam sobie teraz podjęcia innej decyzji... budowa domu to stres, w naszym przypadku ciężka praca i milion wątpliwości ale ta decyzja nadała naszemu życiu jakiegoś celu... u nas jednak jest inna sytuacja trochę niż u Ciebie, bo my budujemy sami systemem gospodarczym i dom murowany, nie szkielet. Przemyślcie wszystkie za i przeciw, bo to nie decyzja niełatwa ale... ja mam taką cichą nadzieję, że uda nam się w tych 220 tysiącach zmieścić. ..

----------


## Niuniaaa

> to akurat nie dla mnie.
> wyczyscilibysmy się z kasy na działkę i ewentualnie fundamenty w tym roku, a mąż za rok miałby ciągle zdolność kredytową aby wziąć kredyt(na chwile obecną do 300tys zł) i zacząć budowę. rozbudowa nie wchodzi w grę bo już nigdy nie będzie nas stać na jakieś oszczędności i rozbudowę. 
> a nasza rodzina liczy 4 osoby, więc wykończenie choć 2 pokoi+łazienki+kuchni to takie minimum.
> jeśli udało by się za te 200tys zł (kasa z kredytu) postawić dom to w momencie wprowadzenia mąż zjechałby z zagranicy, na kredyt było by nas wtedy stać, na oszczędności już nie. innej opcji nie mamy. nie uśmiecha mi się życie jako 27letnia kobieta jako słomiana wdowa...
> jeśli okaże się że nie da się postawić domu za 200tys zl ściagnę męża do polski i będziemy ciągać się po stancjach mając sporo oszczędności ale wciąż za mało aby mieć "swój kawałek podłogi"



jak ja Cię dobrze rozumiem!!! ostatnie zdanie oddaje moją sytuację życiową, dlatego postawiłam na jedną kartę  :wink:

----------


## syla135

wybacz że to powiem ale miło mi że nie jestem sama :smile: 
zapewne nie my jedyne tak mamy... choć nie powiem boli mnie to że znajomym rodzice stawiają dom innym rodzice biora kredyt a my musimy się rozstawać (już 2lata) aby coś mieć...po to mąż pojechał zagranice aby zdobyć zdolność kredytową teraz ją ma i jak widze teraz zaczynają się schody co wybrać i czy mamy "jaja" aby zacząć...
mój mąż umie zrobić wszystko w autach(jest blacharzem) za to na budowie...oj było by ciężko. Zdaje sobie sprawę jak wiele "zjada" robocizna z budżetu ale co jak nie ma innej możliwości.
powodzenia w realizacji swoich marzeń :smile:

----------


## Niuniaaa

> wybacz że to powiem ale miło mi że nie jestem sama
> zapewne nie my jedyne tak mamy... choć nie powiem boli mnie to że znajomym rodzice stawiają dom innym rodzice biora kredyt a my musimy się rozstawać (już 2lata) aby coś mieć...po to mąż pojechał zagranice aby zdobyć zdolność kredytową teraz ją ma i jak widze teraz zaczynają się schody co wybrać i czy mamy "jaja" aby zacząć...
> mój mąż umie zrobić wszystko w autach(jest blacharzem) za to na budowie...oj było by ciężko. Zdaje sobie sprawę jak wiele "zjada" robocizna z budżetu ale co jak nie ma innej możliwości.
> powodzenia w realizacji swoich marzeń


Ja Cię rozumiem, rozumiem że masz wątpliwości... i poniekąd rozumiem Waszą sytuację (ja właśnie uniknęłam jej, bo też podobne mieliśmy plany) i współczuję rozstania... ale... Mając te oszczędności mieszkania raczej nie kupicie takiego, by mieszkało się w nim we 4 przez całe życie wygodnie...w sumie zależy gdzie mieszkacie...na mieszkanie też trzeba wziąć kredyt... ciężka decyzja...

----------


## syla135

tak sobie myślę jak brać kredyt na całe życie to chciałabym na swoje spełnienie marzeń a nie na blok...to jest dla mnie coś okropnego. mieszkamy na różnych osiedlach od 5lat i blok to dla mnie masakra!
mam syna z nie stwierdzonym ADHD :smile:  który zachowuje się "dość dobrze" tylko na podwórko, ja kocham kosić trawę,podkładać do pieca, mąż marzy o garażu aby robić auta, córka też chce podwórka wiec jeśli coś własnego to tylko dom :smile: 
wiesz mam fachowca w budownictwie-tate, ale wiadomo każdy musi za coś żyć więc nie zaangażuje go do  budowy bo niby za co on by żył?
zapewne mogłabym korzystać z jego zniżek, znajomości i ekip ale wiadomo, wszystkim trzeba płacić. ten dom na podlasiu oferują wybudowanie SSO za 116tys

----------


## Nefer

Jeśli przez działkę leci rów melioracyjny to masz poważny problem. Rów można przesunąć - na własny koszt. Nie można go zasypać. Ale jeśli został uznany za ciek wodny, to odległość domu od cieku wodnego wynosi 20 metrów. Sprawdziłabym w wydziale melioracji co z tym rowem zanim kupiłabym działkę. 




> tak jak mówicie
> pojade(niestety dopiero w poniedziałek bo muszę znaleźć kogoś kto mi auto pożyczy) i się wszystkiego dowiem. 
> jak ja nie na widzę wszelkich urzędów! ale warto
> wydaje mi się że jak nie ta działka to już żadną inną z prostego powodu-cena!
> odezwe się po rozmówce z gminą

----------


## Niuniaaa

> tak sobie myślę jak brać kredyt na całe życie to chciałabym na swoje spełnienie marzeń a nie na blok...to jest dla mnie coś okropnego. mieszkamy na różnych osiedlach od 5lat i blok to dla mnie masakra!
> mam syna z nie stwierdzonym ADHD który zachowuje się "dość dobrze" tylko na podwórko, ja kocham kosić trawę,podkładać do pieca, mąż marzy o garażu aby robić auta, córka też chce podwórka wiec jeśli coś własnego to tylko dom
> wiesz mam fachowca w budownictwie-tate, ale wiadomo każdy musi za coś żyć więc nie zaangażuje go do  budowy bo niby za co on by żył?
> zapewne mogłabym korzystać z jego zniżek, znajomości i ekip ale wiadomo, wszystkim trzeba płacić. ten dom na podlasiu oferują wybudowanie SSO za 116tys


to nie masz najgorzej, bo tato zna się na rzeczy i możesz mieć zniżki... zawsze coś pomoże, może coś sami zrobicie jak mąż wróci... mój tato nie jest budowlańcem ale zna się na rzeczy i ja jego angażuję ale też nie tak do końca... staramy się skorzystać z jego wskazówek i robić samemu gdy on nie ma czasu. Jesteśmy na początku, zobaczymy jak będzie dalej...ale np. zbrojenie samemu można zrobić, pod fundamenty wykopy też samemu. Wielu rzeczy można się nauczyć ale trzeba mieć też czas... to też jest bardzo ważne...

----------


## CodeSnipper

Szkielet wyjdzie drożej ekipami. Powód jest prosty - mało poważnych firm, a technologia ta nie wybacza błędów. Sam robię szkielet, na razie budowa trwa w komputerze, ale mam dwóch szwagrów-cieśli składających szkielety w Norwegii. Zasadniczo oprócz ław z gruszki reszta domu powstanie tylko pracą własną moją i rodziny. Jeśli miałbym zlecać budowę to albo bym doskładał do droższego wykonania szkieletu albo z tym co mam zleciłbym murowanie.

Z drugiej strony to, że mąż blacharz nie znaczy, że nie da rady na budowie. Ja na ten przykład jestem organista i fotograf i rok temu myślałem że jętka to taka ryba a ścianka kolankowa to po prostu jakaś ściana zgięta w połowie  :big grin:

----------


## Niuniaaa

> Szkielet wyjdzie drożej ekipami. Powód jest prosty - mało poważnych firm, a technologia ta nie wybacza błędów. Sam robię szkielet, na razie budowa trwa w komputerze, ale mam dwóch szwagrów-cieśli składających szkielety w Norwegii. Zasadniczo oprócz ław z gruszki reszta domu powstanie tylko pracą własną moją i rodziny. Jeśli miałbym zlecać budowę to albo bym doskładał do droższego wykonania szkieletu albo z tym co mam zleciłbym murowanie.
> 
> Z drugiej strony to, że mąż blacharz nie znaczy, że nie da rady na budowie. Ja na ten przykład jestem organista i fotograf i rok temu myślałem że jętka to taka ryba a ścianka kolankowa to po prostu jakaś ściana zgięta w połowie


Ostatni akapit wymiata  :smile:  popłakałam się :smile:  aczkolwiek... jest w tym dużo prawdy. Ja księgowa a zbrojenie kręciłam jak wściekła  :big grin:  mąż wojskowy a zrobił wiele na budowie :smile:  mój tato - rolnik a 3 domy SAM wybudował :smile:  wychodzę z założenia, że wszystkiego można się nauczyć  :smile:  i nie stanowi problemu czy blacharz czy ksiądz :smile:  jeśli się tylko chce... i trzeba dodać, iż jeśli dysponuje się wolnym czasem, bo to bardzo istotne!

----------


## gorbag

> i trzeba dodać, iż jeśli dysponuje się wolnym czasem, bo to bardzo istotne!


Z tym czasem to bardzo ciekawa sprawa. Jakby mnie ktoś spytał 2 lata temu czy dysponuje wolnym czasem to bym powiedział że absolutnie nie, że jestem zarobiony jak wół, mało śpię, nie przyjmuję żadnych zleceń itd. Teraz się okazuje że te 3 godziny dziennie można wygospodarować i wydaje się, że wcale nie kosztem żadnego z powyższych. 

Praktycznie nie oglądam telewizji, mniej czytam, trochę mniej siedzę przy komputerze i pewnie trochę mniej śpię.
Już się zastanawiam co będę robił z wolnym czasem jak już skończymy budowę  :smile: 

To może nie tyle więc kwestia dysponowania wolnym czasem ale:
- organizacji czasu który mamy do dyspozycji
- bliskości budowy, żeby był sens jeździć na te 2-3-4 godziny codziennie. Ważne w ogóle żeby wszystko było blisko, bo na dojazdy do pracy, szkoły, na zakupy można tracić w ciągu dnia masę czasu.
- traktowania budowania jako przyjemności i wypoczynku od innych działań. Jeśli budowa jest tylko harówką, to znajdziemy masę pretekstów żeby jej unikać.

----------


## syla135

witam
niedziela zmieniła plany...okazało się że działka z rowem melioracyjnym została sprzedana. a wielkim przypadkiem znalazłam w tej samej okolicy ciut droższą działkę ale już bez żadnych "dodatków".
więc dziś umówiłam się z panem z biura nieruchomości i pokazał mi ją...jeszcze nie dawno była to jedna działka, pan właściciel podzielił ją na 4 mniejsze i co mnie zadziwiło pan z biura podał mi numer działki i reszta sobie radź. we wcześniejszym biurze dostałam papki i podziału działek i geodezyjną...
ale nic zacisnełam zęby i pojechałam do gminy. o ja głupia! nie wiedząc o co pytać pojechałam do mądrych ludzi i patrzyli jak na idiotkę :mad: 
w końcu powiedziałam że mam numer działki i chcem dowiedzieć się jak najwiecej. to wiem tyle że jest budowlana, zaplanowana na zabudowe jednrorodzinną, w sprawie drogi pani nie umiała powiedzieć wiele, tyle powiedziała że gmina wykupi jak ludzie zaczną tam mieszkać, nie dowiedziałam się nic o prądzie(skierowanie do elektrowni) nie dowiedziałam się nic o wodzie i kanalizacji(pokój obok-w owym pokoju odesłali mnie spowrotem) ewidentnie poniedziałki to nie miejsce na załatwianie spraw w urzędzie...jeszcze się chyba nie rozchodzili :smile:  
więc pojechałam do elektrowni, a pan MNIE pyta czy jest tam skrzynka, ja mówie że nie wiem, właśnie chciałabym się tego od państwa dowiedzieć...w sumie napisałam prośbę o koszt podłączenia prądu(czas rozpatrzenia 30dni) 
więc sobie pomyślałam że jadę do sondu zobaczeć jak tam ksiegi wieczyste, zajeżdżam i po 10min czekania aż pani skończy papierki przewracać pytam czy to w tym sądzie można ksiegi przejżeć a pani mówi "tak, ale do 14" a byla właśnie 14.30 :mad: 
no i tyle mego zalatwiania... na wszelkich mapach internetowych działka owa ciągle jest jako jedna a w gminie udało się poprosić o wydruk podziału działek i tu już jest i nasza :smile: 
jest ciężko ale poczułam to coś do tego miejsca...wiem wiem nie napalać się ale jeśli po analizie dokumentów będzie wszytsko ok to to jest właśnie ta działka na której się zestarzejemy :smile: 

co do budowy, owszem mój mąż mimo że blacharz pewnie wiele starał by się zrobić ALE on czasu wogóle nie ma bo jest zagranicą i przyjeżdza raz na 2miesiace na tydzień. wczoraj po miesięcznych czytaniach postaniowiliśmy z tatem że stan zero postawimy sami :smile:  tata to robił i murował i funfamenty więc jest nadzieja że może by się udało :smile:  ale to odległy temat.
pozdrawiam wszystkich
a tekst 
"Ja księgowa a zbrojenie kręciłam jak wściekła" poruszył moją wyobraźnie :smile:  już widzę jak pani w swoim kajerku kręci te druty :smile:  ale nie powiem to bardzo ludzka strona pani księgowej :smile:

----------


## Elfir

dla takich, co nie wiedzą o co pytać, są właśnie dobrzy pośrednicy  :smile: 
Nie bardzo wiem, na czym zarabia pośrednik, który pokazał działkę, skoro dał namiary na własciciela i mozna ją kupić bez pośrednictwa (bez prowizji)?

----------


## _artur_

prowizję zapłaci właściciel.. nie bój się..
a co do ksiąg wieczystych to po co jechać do "sondu" ?
jak masz nr księgi to http://ekw.ms.gov.pl i tam sobie sprawdź

----------


## Elfir

własciciel nie musi płacić prowizji, bo jak pośrednik udowodni, że właściciel sprzedal świadomie osobie, która została przysłana przez pośrednika?
Dobry pośrednik przeprowadza klienta przez proces zakupu bez kontaktu z właścicielem działki.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> witam


CIACH - srodek wycialem




> pozdrawiam wszystkich


Wybacz Syla, ale ubawilem sie czytajac  :smile:  Nie moge sie doczekac Twojego dziennika budowy...

PS. nie, to nie zlosliwie, sam robie okropniejsze bledy  :smile: 

PPS. mam wrazenie ze generalnie ten "cykl" dosc luzno wpisuje sie w tematyke tego watku na forum  :smile:  Ale lepsze to niz ciagle czytanie "da sie!"; "a wcale ze nie", "a ja mowie ze tak", "jestes glupi, masz dom kupe i wcale ze sie nie da bo nie", "a wcale ze tak", "nie, nie, nie - pierdylion razy nie, nie da sie"... i tak k..wa juz ponad 500 stron  :smile:

----------


## artix1

> Z drugiej strony to, że mąż blacharz nie znaczy, że nie da rady na budowie. Ja na ten przykład jestem organista i fotograf i rok temu myślałem że jętka to taka ryba a ścianka kolankowa to po prostu jakaś ściana zgięta w połowie


 He he, dobre :big grin: . Może teraz łapka w górę, kto z tu obecnych ma wykształcenie budowlane typu operator kielni lub betoniarki itd.? Chyba nikt, a chałupki ładnie rosną i się "same" wykańczają. Cuda normalnie  :tongue: . Chcieć znaczy móc! Syla135 jeszcze się zdziwisz do czego jesteś zdolna  :big grin: . Też pracuję za granicą i kombinuje jak mogę, żeby wygospodarować sobie czas na sprawy budowlane. Teoria mówi o 25dniach urlopu, a jestem na budowie prawie 12 tyg. w roku. Dom wysysa kaskę i siły ale warto było zacząć to wariactwo. Radocha ogromna, zdobyte (cały czas zdobywane) doświadczenie bezcenne. Czego to człowiek nie zrobi jak musi  :big grin:

----------


## syla135

za błędy przepraszam
niby się pilnuje ale nie wychodzi. mając dysortografie i dyslekcje to właśnie tak się kończy. 
owszem odbiegłam od tematu.
w sumie takich opinii się spodziewałam...też uważam że poszłam nie przygotowana do tej gminy a ja głupia myślałam że mi ktoś w gminie podpowie jak to robić
ja mam jedynie numer działki, numeru ksiąg wieczystych nie mam. myślałam że w sądzie po numerze działki go uzyskam, ale zaczynam i w to wątpić. 
co do biura nieruchomości, też się zastanawiam za co biorą kasę, aha oni sprawdzają w gminie i w księgach wieczystych porządek 1-2 dni przed podpisaniem umowy zakupu. za to zapłacę im 3tys zł :mad:  musiałam podpisać na zgodę przed pokazaniem działki
czy rozmawiać z właścicielem o cenie? jeszcze nie podjęłam decyzji, choć od niego dowiem się najwięcej na temat działki bo pan z biura nawet nie umiał mnie powiadomić czy to działka budowlana czy ma prąd...
załamana jestem.
ale odezwę się jak już będę miała dylemat co postawić na tej działce choć zniechęcona wczorajszym dniem odechciało mi się wszystkiego.

----------


## DEZET

syla135- właściciel powinien znać nr księgi wieczystej, skoro jest podział i działki widnieją jako budowlane. No i cena też ważna- bo jak wyskoczy z jakąś nie do strawienia, to bez sensu chodzenie wokół tematu. Ciekawy sposób zarobku pośrednika- to samo możesz sprawdzić sama... za darmo.
Możesz być zniechęcona, bo nie wiedziałaś od czego zacząć. Wystąp o warunki zabudowy. A skoro masz mapki to trzeba je przestudiować- tam są zaznaczone media w działce i okolicy. 
P.S. U mnie komp przy pisaniu podkreśla błędy, więc nie wiem w czym tu problem.

----------


## syla135

zawalam temat...
zaczynam zauważać że jak nie op...lisz to nikt się nie ruszy. zadzwoniłam do biura nieruchomości i powiedziałam  że jeśli chcecie swoją dole to na nią musicie zarobić, ruszyć dupę i podać mi informacje o działce. wstyd mi jak się odzywałam ale pomogło :smile: 
wiem(tyle co ze słów pana z biura)
-zagospodorowanie przestrzenne gminy przewiduje zabudowę jednorodzinną i zagrodową
-elektrownia zgadza się na dociągnięcie prądu gdy będzie mi potrzebny (około 2500 zł)
-w księgach wieczystych wszystko ok a działka jest w niej jako jedność(z 1 dużej działki są wydzielone 4) i zostanie to uregulowane po zakupie
-działka podzielona, ma swój numer
-tam jest droga wewnętrzna i ma pan się dowiedzieć co z nią będzie, bo to wydzielone z tej całej działki
jedyne co to udało mi się ustalić cenę...chcę shandlować o 5 tys na moją korzyść, liczę że się uda.

jedno mnie martwi że ciągle to tylko słowa.
ja mam tak że nie lubię się napraszać(już tu na forum tak się czuję :tongue: ) i głupio znów mi dzwonić do biura nieruchomości choć wciąż czegoś nie wiem, głupio było męczyć i dociekać panią w gminie(co ciekawe pan z biura wiedział że to małpa) a tu widzę że grzecznie to się nie da. czas się zmienić na typową wredną babę... mąż się ucieszy :smile:

----------


## _artur_

> -w księgach wieczystych wszystko ok a działka jest w niej jako jedność(z 1 dużej działki są wydzielone 4) i zostanie to uregulowane po zakupie
> -działka podzielona, ma swój numer
> -tam jest droga wewnętrzna i ma pan się dowiedzieć co z nią będzie, bo to wydzielone z tej całej działki


masz nr KW.? to sprawdż czy tam już działka jest podzielona..
a do urzedu gdzie są kobiety męża wysyłaj niech jełopa udaje, co się nie zna i trzeba mu pomóc..

----------


## syla135

pisałam wyżej że numeru KW nie mam, tylko i jedynie numer działki...czyżbym po tym mogła dojść nr  KW? dowiem się
a męża nie będę wysyłać do urzędów bo mąż jest 1500 km ode mnie.
Jutro kolejny dzień wojny...nie dam się :smile:

----------


## Elfir

KW znajdziesz po numerze działki w Sądzie.

----------


## Adam626

idziesz do gminy prosisz o wypis z rejestru gruntów (znajac nr działki) na wypisie jest nr KW. sprawdzasz w internecie księgę. Agencję olej bo jej przydatność jest żadna. Cokolwiek powie ten pan nie ma znaczenia i nie mozna ufać a dokumentów z tego co slysze nie pokazał.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

A za geoportalu, na mapach nie ma tez przypadkiem numeru KW w informacjach o obiekcie?

----------


## syla135

panowie sytuacja jest jeszcze inna.
działka jest wydzielona w mapach gminnych(dostałam mapę poglądową) ma swój numer ale czy to na geoportalu czy w księgach wieczystych istnieje ona ciągle jako jedna duża(ponad 5000m2) a w niej są 4 działki.
po prostu po zakupie zakładamy księgę wieczystą i ta działka jest od początku nasza. sprawdziłam droga dojazdowa jest gminna a droga wewnętrzna będzie nam w akcie notarialnym przydzielona do naszego urzytkowania.
wody, scieków nie ma, będą więc studnie.
elektrownia prąd zdeklarowała się dociągnąć ja pokryje koszt skrzynki
właściciele zeszli z ceny dla mnie bardzo atrakcyjnej. koszty które nam podał pan z biura nieruchomości są realne, 2,500zł wszelkich opłat(ksiegi wieczyste,wynagrodzenie notariusza i podatku, do tego podatek 2% i inne rzeczy) do tego dla biura 3000zł
razem koszt zakupu działki i wszelkie kosztu około 65,500zł wyniesie wszytsko.
dałam sobie czas do poniedziałku aby to wszystko przemyśleć.

----------


## Anyżek35

> Jasne, że się da domek... 66,66m2. 
> Co masz na myśli pisząc "wyposażenie"?
> Skoro to Twoi znajomi, to pewnie byłaś (byłeś) w tym domu. Wszystko pasuje? Pokoje nie za małe, układ. Budowali sami, czy z ekipą?
> Pytań jest mnóstwo.... zaczynając od tego dlaczego akurat za 150k, a nie 160?
> Osobiście mając działkę i mając wybór: dom, czy mieszkanie- zdecydowanie wybierałbym dom(domek), choćby dlatego, że ceny mieszkań są wygórowane.
> Nawet gdyby miał to być domek o powierzchni M3 i tak taniej wyjdzie niż to M. I będzie to dom(ek), nie M w bloku.
> Pomijam tytułowy "dom".


Odpowiadając na powyższe pytania:
-domek (jak już ustaliliśmy wyżej nie godzi się nazywać domem czegoś poniżej 200 m2  :big tongue: ) ma 80 m2 powierzchni
-pisząc wyposażenie, mam na myśli łazienkę i meble kuchenne z AGD
-są to znajomi i byłam w ich domku kilkakrotnie i po obejrzeniu ich domku zmotywowało mnie to do budowy swojego 
-czy wszystko pasuje i czy pokoje nie za małe, to sprawa względna i zależy od indywidualnej oceny. Wg mnie ten domek w środku wygląda jak ładne, duże M-4 w bloku. A do tego ma przynależny duży ogród z tarasem. 
-budowali sami i z ekipą. Mieli ekipę do stanu surowego zamkniętego i z tego co wiem, to wcale nie tanią, ale za to rzetelną. Wykończeniówkę robili sami. materiały oczywiście nie z wyższej półki, a raczej z niższej, np. blachodachówka zamiast dachówki ceramicznej. 
ale i tak wolę ich domek jako alternatywę do mieszkania w bloku w mieście  :smile: ))

----------


## DEZET

Anyżek35 - odkopałaś stary post, nie bardzo już pamiętam o co tam chodziło. Z kontekstu wnoszę, że o dom(ek) za 150k?
80m2 wychodzi po 1875.m2. Pomyliłem się o 13m2(jeden pokój mniej). Łazienki nie wliczałbym do wyposażenia, żeby używać musisz ją skończyć w jakimś (tutaj) rozsądnym koszcie. Kuchnia z AGD- piekarnik, płyta, zmywarka, mikrofala, zlew, szafki- opcji dużo- może być za 5tys. może być za 15, czyli 10% kosztów domu. To jest (jak piszesz o wielkości pokoi) "sprawa względna", ale odniesie się do całości inwestycji. Można zaszaleć i... popłynąć finansowo.

----------


## Kalisa

Syla coś drogi ten pośrednik, ile procent macie w umowie ?

----------


## syla135

Już w niejednym biurze na taka kwotę wymieniają swoje usługi.
To jest opłata stała 3tys zł za zakup domu czy dZiałki poniżej 100000zł
Już nie ma powrotu, podpisałam papiery na działkę jesteśmy zdecydowani dałam sobie czas do poniedziałku aby z ta myślą się oswoić.

----------


## marzenaew

Działka? + Domek = 200 tys zł ? Na pewno nie w mieści na pewno nie duży , na pewno nie urządzony ..

----------


## syla135

> Działka? + Domek = 200 tys zł ? Na pewno nie w mieści na pewno nie duży , na pewno nie urządzony ..


Że do kogo to?

----------


## Kalisa

> Już w niejednym biurze na taka kwotę wymieniają swoje usługi.
> To jest opłata stała 3tys zł za zakup domu czy dZiałki poniżej 100000zł
> Już nie ma powrotu, podpisałam papiery na działkę jesteśmy zdecydowani dałam sobie czas do poniedziałku aby z ta myślą się oswoić.


To nieźle się wyceniają. Ja kilka razy podpisywałam umowy z pośrednikami i maksymalna opłata to 3 % wartości nieruchomości, łatwo policzyć że 3 tys z transakcji poniżej 100 tys to trochę więcej. 




> Działka? + Domek = 200 tys zł ? Na pewno nie w mieści na pewno nie duży , na pewno nie urządzony ..


Szkoda nawet komentować  :sick:

----------


## syla135

Liczyliśmy że ze wszystkimi kosztami starczy nam na działkę i wszelkie podatki notariusza 65 tys...jak więcej to zostaje nam 2 tys :wink: 
A później rozmowa z wami o domu. Napewno bedzie kredyt 200tys
Napewno w tym roku choć fundamenty

----------


## DEZET

> Działka? + Domek = 200 tys zł ? Na pewno nie w mieści na pewno nie duży , na pewno nie urządzony ..


Poczytaj najpierw wątek, potem skomentuj. Sto razy było napisane- "bez działki"... a co więcej to... czytaj.

----------


## portaga

Wątek się zaczął w 2006, więc może by zmienić jego tytuł, czy da się wybudować dom za 280 tysięcy?
Ile zarabialiście osiem lat temu, a ile dzisiaj? Ile kosztowały wtedy materiały i robocizna?
Być może w 2006 roku dałoby się, ale teraz mamy 2014 i się raczej nie da. Tak myślę.

----------


## miloszenko

> Wątek się zaczął w 2006, więc może by zmienić jego tytuł, czy da się wybudować dom za 280 tysięcy?
> Ile zarabialiście osiem lat temu, a ile dzisiaj? Ile kosztowały wtedy materiały i robocizna?
> Być może w 2006 roku dałoby się, ale teraz mamy 2014 i się raczej nie da. Tak myślę.


Wtedy na pewno bylo nieco mniej wyboru i kwestia kosztow ogrzewania i sposobu grzania nie byla tak istotna jak teraz, co nie zmienia faktu, iz nadal dzis stawiane sa domy w tej kwocie.

Akurat lata 2006-2007 to szczyt gorki na ryynku budwlanym i sa materialy, ktorych cena od tamtej pory nie drgnela, a jesli wiekszosc prac wykonuje sie samemu to kwestia kosztow robocizny nie ma znaczenia.

Ja mam budzet 120 tys na 95m2, wszystko oprocz dachu samemu, dom blisko standardu pasywnego, zarzadzanie ogrzewaniem, zasilaniem, brama, itd zdalnie, jak pojdzie zobaczymy, ale poniewaz juz ponad polowa materialow jest zakupiona i bedzie to moja druga budowa to nie spodziewam sie jego zbytniego przekroczenia.

Poza tym maly, prosty dom to malo okazji do przeplacenia, dla przykladu sciana z Izodomu to 3-5 dni roboty w 2 osoby, czyli po tygodniu mamy super szczelna sciane juz zaizolowana !!

Wszystkie okna i drzwi zewnetrzne beda automatycznie w warstwie ocieplenia, trudno w tej technologi sie tez narobic, bloczki sa lekkie i tylko podczas zalewania jest troche fizycznej roboty.

Wykonanie jakichkolwiek instalacji od wewnatrz jest banalne, nie ma praktycznie przerw technologicznych, zadnych szalunkow, itd. Jak sobie przypomne ile czasu poszlo na pierdoly typu wieniec, belki, nadproza przy budowie obecnego domu to do dzis mnie trzesie na sama mysl...

----------


## niktspecjalny

I to mie sie podoba.



> Wykonanie jakichkolwiek instalacji od wewnatrz jest banalne

----------


## DEZET

> Wątek się zaczął w 2006, więc może by zmienić jego tytuł, czy da się wybudować dom za 280 tysięcy?
> Ile zarabialiście osiem lat temu, a ile dzisiaj? Ile kosztowały wtedy materiały i robocizna?
> Być może w 2006 roku dałoby się, ale teraz mamy 2014 i się raczej nie da. Tak myślę.


Godny uwagi post osoby, która zarejestrowała się "5 minut" temu. Tu są realne osoby, które w tej cenie niedawno(2013) wybudowały w takiej kwocie.
Jak poszukasz, to jest wątek o domach do 300k. A my tu sobie od lat... "bijemy pianę".  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Chciałem jeszcze dodać jako przesłanie ,wypowiedź Toli w jednym z wątków.Bardzo wzruszające ale jakie cudowne.Pasuje mi tu jak ulał ,choćby dlatego,że brzmi bardzo dojrzale.
Tola wielki ukłon w Twoją stronę za te piękne słowa.




> *Hakuna Matata to wątek o nowo budowanym domu, o odbudowie nadziei i marzeń.
> O przyjaźniach, wrażliwości, o sile, determinacji.
> To wątek o tym, że budowa domu to nie tylko zwykła "budowlanka"....to o wiele, wiele więcej.*

----------


## niktspecjalny

DEZET? Przecież nic kłamliwego w tym poście nie ma.Cała prawda dla tych ,którzy dobrze zrozumieli-zrozumieją tą lekcję.

----------


## syla135

> Chciałem jeszcze dodać jako przesłanie ,wypowiedź Toli w jednym z wątków.Bardzo wzruszające ale jakie cudowne.Pasuje mi tu jak ulał ,choćby dlatego,że brzmi bardzo dojrzale.
> Tola wielki ukłon w Twoją stronę za te piękne słowa.


I właśnie o to chodzi.
Dom to miejsce w którym moje  dzieci  bedą rosły. To z tym domem bedą miały tak zwane wspomnienia z dzieciństwa. W tym domu obejdziemy dzieci komunię święta. To z tego domu bedą wychodzić aby z kimś się związać...
I my. Właśnie w tym domu będziemy obchodzić 30ste...40...50...60te i kolejne urodziny. To w tym domu na emeryturze będę siedzieć z mężem planując wolny dzień to po tym domu bedą biegać  wnukii  aż w końcu wyniosą mnie z tego domu w trumnie...
Dom to ostoją. Stały, pewny punkt do którego zawsze można wrócić.
Jako młode małżeństwo po prostu tego potrzebujemy. Już masę wysiłku wlozylismy aby go mieć...2lata rozłąki aby mieć zdolność kredytową i oszczędności. I tak sobie myślę że skoro do tej pory daliśmy radę to i dalej sobie poradzimy. Uda się! Musi się udać postawić dom za 200tys zł  (dla nas kasa kosmiczna) 
Ponoć jak się chce to wszystko się uda. No a mi mężowi i dzieciom się bardzo chce :wink:

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Syla - jeśli to dla Was (jak i dla większości) tak duża kwota to radziłbym oprócz ostrego pilnowania wydatków, pomyśleć też o rozłożeniu prac na konkretne etapy. Jeśli dom będzie już zamknięty, może warto zrobić w pierwszej kolejności DO KOŃCA to, co niezbędne. Czyli pełnoprawną łazienkę, kuchnię, salon (nie mówię tu o nowym kinie domowym), sypialnię Waszą i dzieciaków. To być musi. A ewentualna druga łazienka, wszelkiego rodzaju spiżarki, schowki, garaże być powinny  :wink:  Jeśli, czego Wam nie życzę, w którymś momencie wydatki przekroczą znacząco założenia, mieszkać się będzie dało.  Jeśli wszystko będzie rozgrzebane ale niedokończone, będzie znacznie gorzej.

Nie chcę straszyć, ale przyjmij do wiadomości, że wydacie wiecej, niż założycie. Oby ta różnica była jak najmniejsza.

----------


## syla135

Mieszkać na placu budowy? Ok :wink: 
Myślę o zrobieniu łazienki tj wstawić wannę i kibelek w sypialnych wykońcZyć i kuchnię zrobić i tyle by mnie już ciesZyło.
Na szczęście meble i wszelkie sprZęty do kuchni mamy własne.

----------


## portaga

> Godny uwagi post osoby, która zarejestrowała się "5 minut" temu. Tu są realne osoby, które w tej cenie niedawno(2013) wybudowały w takiej kwocie.
> Jak poszukasz, to jest wątek o domach do 300k. A my tu sobie od lat... "bijemy pianę".


Yyyyy...., że ja jestem nierealna, bo zarejestrowałam się niedawno?
Znaczy się, mam się zamknąć?
Hmmm... dziwne tu zwyczaje panują, ale niech tam będzie. Obiecuję, że w tym temacie się już nie odezwę  :jaw drop:

----------


## DEZET

> Yyyyy...., że ja jestem nierealna, bo zarejestrowałam się niedawno?Znaczy się, mam się zamknąć?Hmmm... dziwne tu zwyczaje panują, ale niech tam będzie. Obiecuję, że w tym temacie się już nie odezwę


Jeśli poczułaś się urażona, to przepraszam. Wchodzisz i od razu "nie da się". Irytujące jest powtarzanie co kilka stron, że można (bez działki), ale z własną ciężką pracą  wybudowanie domu i wyliczanie kto to ostatnio zrobił. 
Ja mam marzenia na miarę swoich możliwości i ktoś może powiedzieć, że ten mój, to nie dom (bo mały?) tylko "kupa"- dla mnie to dom wymarzony i realny.

----------


## syla135

też uważam że nie powinno  się stawiać osądów...komuś się nie da a komuś się da. proste.
jak dla mnie te 200tys zł to max i raczej chcę wiedzieć ile mogę zrobić za tą kasę przedstawiając konkretny projekt i pomysł na realizacje.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *Ja mam marzenia na miarę swoich możliwości* i ktoś może powiedzieć, że ten mój, to nie dom (bo mały?) tylko "kupa"- dla mnie to dom wymarzony i realny.


Przecież każdy ma takie marzenia i nic nowego tu nie wnosisz zresztą widać,że już jedna z nich chyba zrezygnuje po twej soczystej wypowiedzi.Ale niech tam marzyć każdy może.

----------


## portaga

> Przecież każdy ma takie marzenia i nic nowego tu nie wnosisz zresztą widać,że już jedna z nich chyba zrezygnuje po twej soczystej wypowiedzi.


Nie no spoko, każdy ma swoje marzenia, a kolega przeprosił i wyjaśnił o co mu biegało.
Także, ten tego, nie ma problemu, dyskutujcie dalej, panowie  :yes:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie no spoko, każdy ma swoje marzenia, a kolega przeprosił i wyjaśnił o co mu biegało.
> Także, ten tego, nie ma problemu, dyskutujcie dalej, panowie


Wiem wiem.Chodziło mi tylko o zasadę o ,której zapomniał a Ty mu przypomniałaś. :wink: 
Trudno jest dyskutować gdy ktoś swe racje ma ponad wszystkie.

----------


## DEZET

Wcale nie twierdzę, że mam zawsze rację(daleki jestem od tego), jednak stwierdzenie "wiem", jest bardziej wiarygodne niż domniemanie typu "wydaje mi się". Swoje "wiem" opieram na zdobytym w życiu doświadczeniu, nie tylko teoretyzowaniu. Gdy słyszę tylko "nie... bo nie" bez uzasadnienia, to co o tym sądzić?

----------


## niktspecjalny

To dlaczego wbrew swoje zasadzie negujesz innych odbierając im prawo wypowiadania się w takim topiku.Skoro np. ja piszę ,że dom to nie coś co go ma przypominać i ,że kasy zbraknie z tych 200 tyś. to Ty walisz z grubej rury ,że pierniczę głupoty bo Ty wybudowałeś.To jest najważniejszy argument???Tego nie mogę zrozumieć.I jeśli napiszę ,że "wiem" ,że taki dom nie powstanie za w/w kwotę to cóż mi odpowiesz???Pamiętaj tylko ,że grzecznie pytam

----------


## anSi

> To dlaczego wbrew swoje zasadzie negujesz innych odbierając im prawo wypowiadania się w takim topiku.Skoro np. ja piszę ,że dom to nie coś co go ma przypominać i ,że kasy zbraknie z tych 200 tyś. to Ty walisz z grubej rury ,że pierniczę głupoty bo *Ty wybudowałeś.To jest najważniejszy argument???*Tego nie mogę zrozumieć.I jeśli napiszę ,że "wiem" ,że taki dom nie powstanie za w/w kwotę to cóż mi odpowiesz???Pamiętaj tylko ,że grzecznie pytam


Tak, to jest najpoważniejszy argument. *Ktoś wybudował, mieszka, spełnia to JEGO oczekiwania - znaczy - da się?* Nie jest w tym przypadku ważne, co TOBIE wydaje się, że powinno być w domu.

Twoje "wiem", "przypuszczam", "zakładam" w konfrontacji z czyimś rzeczywiście stojącym i zamieszkałym domem wybudowanym za 200 tys. naprawdę nie są istotne.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Within the meaning of the proverb. "Do not speak without being asked".Nich przemówi moja łamana angielszczyzna.Ale czy to zrozumie???

----------


## artix1

> . "Do not speak without being asked".


 Bardzo ważna zasada, spróbuj czasami sie do niej stosować, a świat i to forum będzie piękniejsze. Jest jeszcze jedna mądrosć, o której zapomniałeś "speech is silver and silence is golden". Have a nice weekend everyone!  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Mam także ważną i to tą ,która jest w tym wątku trafiona nie tak jak ta nade mną,która bardzo skraca pomysł i marzenia.
"It is easier to criticize than to do something ...."

----------


## artix1

> Mam także ważną i to tą ,która jest w tym wątku trafiona nie tak jak ta nade mną,która bardzo skraca pomysł i marzenia.
> "It is easier to criticize than to do something ...."


  Allle ja wszystko sam i dlatego się mądruję, bo "cóś" tam wiem  :tongue: . Anglicy nazywają to "experience"  :big tongue: . Niee no niktoś ale się z nas światowcy dzisiaj zrobili  :big grin: . God helg! :bye:

----------


## anSi

> Within the meaning of the proverb.* "Do not speak without being asked".*Nich przemówi moja łamana angielszczyzna.Ale czy to zrozumie???


Nareszcie pojąłeś, ale ..czy zrozumiałeś na tyle, aby zastosować w stosunku do SIEBIE? Wątpię, forumowy awanturniku  :smile:

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Hmm, NS ...."It is easier to criticize than to do something ...." ? Przecież to właśnie Dezet się poniżej 200 k wybudował. Więc chyba jest jednym z istotniejszych członków dyskusji w tym topicu? Chyba że czegoś nie załapałem, co sie zdaża  :wink: 

Swoją drogą - Dezet - ja ze Śląska, ale Dygowo znam i darzę wielką sympatią. Długie lata jeździłem do Łykowa latem  :big grin: 
Serdecznie pozdrawiam.

EOT

----------


## DEZET

> Hmm, NS ...."It is easier to criticize than to do something ...." ? Przecież to właśnie Dezet się poniżej 200 k wybudował. Więc chyba jest jednym z istotniejszych członków dyskusji w tym topicu? Chyba że czegoś nie załapałem, co sie zdaża 
> 
> Swoją drogą - Dezet - ja ze Śląska, ale Dygowo znam i darzę wielką sympatią. Długie lata jeździłem do Łykowa latem 
> Serdecznie pozdrawiam.
> 
> EOT


Sorki, jeszcze nie zakończyłem budowy, ale z tego budowlanego, zdobytego obecnie doświadczenia wiem, że ta kwota jest realna i dom(-ek, jak niektórzy by chcieli) ok.100m2 jest możliwy do zbudowania. Mój jest większy, ma garaż, zwiększony kąt dachu, wiązary zamiast tradycyjnej więźby, komin do kominka- to są niekonieczne wszystkim podrażacze. Wiem, że na tym można zaoszczędzić. Każdy ma inny gust- mnie pasuje to czy tamto, komu innemu co innego. Mamy inne potrzeby i marzenia. Mnie nie potrzeba extra rezydencji, lecz własnego cichego zakątka, do którego wracam z radością, bo taki sobie wymarzyłem.

Wojtku teraz gmina przeobrażona bardzo. Kilka lat inwestycji w infrastrukturę daje efekty.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## syla135

a ja jutro podpisuje umowę przedwstępną na zakup działki i po świętach jak mąż przyjedzie dokańczamy sprawę u notariusza :smile:  
mam małe doświadczenie w budowaniu, jestem na początku drogi ale widzę jedno kluczem są 2 rzeczy PRACA WŁASNA I OPTYMIZM!!
dla tego mamy zamiar postawić dom do 85 m2  za 200 tys zł i postawimy!! nie jestem głupia wiem że wiele może się zdarzyć ale uważam że rozsądny projekt i dobrze opracowany kosztorys ułatwi nam sprawę.
pozdrawiam wszystkich optymistów :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Sorki, jeszcze nie zakończyłem budowy, ale z tego budowlanego, zdobytego obecnie doświadczenia wiem, że ta kwota jest realna i dom(-ek, jak niektórzy by chcieli) ok.100m2 jest możliwy do zbudowania.
> 
> jednak stwierdzenie "wiem", jest bardziej wiarygodne niż domniemanie typu "wydaje mi się". Swoje "wiem" opieram na zdobytym w życiu doświadczeniu, nie tylko teoretyzowaniu


To dlaczego nie chcesz przyjąć tego co ja piszę???Mam dom,mieszkam w nim,patrząc na niego bardzo mi się podoba bo klimat w nim i w okół niego stworzyłem razem z małżom.Miałem marzenia ,które się ziściły.Ty nie dość ,że się nie wybudowałeś twierdzisz jak wyżej ,że ta kwota na te 100mkw jest realna.To kuźwa ja nie mogę mieć odmiennego zdania???Twierdząc ,że to nie będzie dom marzeń.Nawet ten 100mkw.w kwocie poniżej 200 tyś zyla???

----------


## artix1

> To dlaczego nie chcesz przyjąć tego co ja piszę???Mam dom,mieszkam w nim,patrząc na niego bardzo mi się podoba bo klimat w nim i w okół niego stworzyłem razem z małżom.Miałem marzenia ,które się ziściły.Ty nie dość ,że się nie wybudowałeś twierdzisz jak wyżej ,że ta kwota na te 100mkw jest realna.To kuźwa ja nie mogę mieć odmiennego zdania???Twierdząc ,że to nie będzie dom marzeń.Nawet ten 100mkw.w kwocie poniżej 200 tyś zyla???


 Możesz mieć odmienne zdanie, pewnie, że możesz. Powiem nawet, że masz od ponad tysiaca swoich "cennych" postów. Masz wymarzony dom (podobno, bo w DB pustki), masz super garaż, w którym myjesz swoją super furkę (podobno masz, bo w wątku o "garażu w bryle budynku" obiecałeś trzy tygodnie temu zdjecia tego cuda iii? znowu cisza). Coś mi sie wydaje ośmiotysięczniku, o sorki już ponad dziewięciotysięczniku, że ściemniasz  aż przykro. Silisz się na super znawcę, wytykasz ludziom, którzy budują lub juz wybudowali niewiedzę, Olimpie jeden. Bebloczesz co chwilę nie wiadomo o czym, produkujesz jakieś tobie tylko znane problemy i wpieniasz solidnie innych normalnych na ciele i umyśle forumowiczów. Zamilknij nareszcie człowieczku do pioruna jasnego. Uzupełnij swój DB i wtedy wróć sie mądrować  ściemniaczu.

----------


## artix1

> a ja jutro podpisuje umowę przedwstępną na zakup działki i po świętach jak mąż przyjedzie dokańczamy sprawę u notariusza 
> mam małe doświadczenie w budowaniu, jestem na początku drogi ale widzę jedno kluczem są 2 rzeczy PRACA WŁASNA I OPTYMIZM!!
> dla tego mamy zamiar postawić dom do 85 m2  za 200 tys zł i postawimy!!


 Pamiętam dzień, w którym podpisaliśmy umowę kupna działki jak dziś :tongue: . Tego samego dnia pojechaliśmy na naszą już działkę, żeby się nią nacieszyć. Mieliśmy wreszcie własny, prywatny  kawałek ziemi, allle radocha! :big grin: .    Z Waszym, nie znowu takim mikro budżetem, budowa domu poniżej 90m2 powinna się udać. "Prac własna i optymizm" będą niezbędne i niezastąpione. Jest cała masa rzeczy, których nie muszą robić "fachowcy", a na których zaoszczędzicie grube tysiące. Za murowanie fundamentów, ścian i zrobienie więźby bym się nie zabierał, bo szkoda na to zdrowia i czasu ale  cała resztę można sie pokusić. Sam się dziwię do czego jest człowiek zdolny jak chce zaoszczędzić troche grosza  :big grin:

----------


## syla135

i takich słów potrzebuje dziś :smile:  bardzo dziękuje, dodało otychu.
działkę znalazłam sama, obejrzałam sama, umowę przedwstępną podpisze samą..... ciężko mi a mąż będzie dopiero na święta :sad:  
ale nie daruje, baba też potrafi :smile:  jeszcze ja pokaże jak babeczka umie naginać przy betoniarce :big tongue:

----------


## artix1

> baba też potrafi jeszcze ja pokaże jak babeczka umie naginać przy betoniarce


 Hi hi, i tak trzymaj. Już nie raz pojawiały sie w dziennikach budowy kobitki, które zbijały szalunki ław fundamentowych, smarowały ścianki dysperbitem, pomagały przy ociepleniu fundamentów itd....  :big grin: . Tak jak Twój maż, pracuję za granicą, buduje tylko w czasie naciaganych urlopów. Większość prac robilismy z żonką pierwszy raz w życiu (po wcześniejszej, solidnej lekturze forum i DB) i daliśmy radę. Bez kobitki na budowie ani rusz  :big grin: . Ja zapewniam wsparcie techniczne i logistyczne, a żonka trzyma cały ten poligon w ryzach i dzięki temu robota biegnie bez przeszkód. Mogłabyś założyć w przyszłości dziennik budowy. Myślę, że sporo osób wsparło by was swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem i wyłapałoby ewentualne błędy panów budowlańców pokroju "będzie pan zadowolonyyyy"  :big grin: . Takowa pomoc jest nieoceniona. Pozdrówka!  :bye:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Wiesz doskonale ,że nie mogę wklejać fotek a tylko wyrażać chęć ich wklejania a to różnica.Dałbym ci fotki na priva.Zobaczysz je i co z nimi zrobisz???Ja wiem a ty???

----------


## artix1

> Wiesz doskonale ,że nie mogę wklejać fotek a tylko wyrażać chęć ich wklejania a to różnica.Dałbym ci fotki na priva.Zobaczysz je i co z nimi zrobisz???Ja wiem a ty???


 Cytat- 


> Dobra milczę tylko jeśli autor pozwoli wkleję kilka fotek zgodnie z tematem by w/w osoba miała na tacy jak wygląda mój garaż w bryle domu.


. Już sam się gubisz w zeznaniach. Obiecałeś tam fotki to bądź facetem i je wklej. Nie odwracaj znowu kota ogonem. Nie, nie wiem dlaczego nie możesz ich wkleić skoro obiecałeć to zrobić. Masz tam plantację "marychy"?. Nie bój sie, nikomu nie powiem  :tongue: . Taa, tylko wyrażasz chęć ich wklejenia, dyplomata z krwi i kości  :bash:

----------


## Blancorn

syla135 podoba mi się Twoje podejście i optymizm. Czytając ten wątek widzę że jesteś w identycznej sytuacji jak ja - kupiłem działkę i zacząłem właśnie starania o pozwolenie na budowę - budujemy projekt nina2 z horyzontu (z przeróbkami) i wiem że za 200k go zbudujemy, skromnie bo skromnie ale to zawsze swoje :smile: 

jestem na forum krótko, ale widzę tutaj też ogólny trend - mnóstwo ludzi życzliwych których merytoryczne wypowiedzi pełne pasji czyta się z zaciekawieniem, oraz grupa napinaczy internetowych (na szczęście są dość charakterystyczni i widząc ich nicki można scrollować bez czytania)  :smile: .

pozdrawiam

----------


## syla135

> Hi hi, i tak trzymaj. Już nie raz pojawiały sie w dziennikach budowy kobitki, które zbijały szalunki ław fundamentowych, smarowały ścianki dysperbitem, pomagały przy ociepleniu fundamentów itd.... . Tak jak Twój maż, pracuję za granicą, buduje tylko w czasie naciaganych urlopów. Większość prac robilismy z żonką pierwszy raz w życiu (po wcześniejszej, solidnej lekturze forum i DB) i daliśmy radę. Bez kobitki na budowie ani rusz . Ja zapewniam wsparcie techniczne i logistyczne, a żonka trzyma cały ten poligon w ryzach i dzięki temu robota biegnie bez przeszkód. Mogłabyś założyć w przyszłości dziennik budowy. Myślę, że sporo osób wsparło by was swoją wiedzą i doświadczeniem i wyłapałoby ewentualne błędy panów budowlańców pokroju "będzie pan zadowolonyyyy" . Takowa pomoc jest nieoceniona. Pozdrówka!


niestety u nas nie ma pojęcia "naciągany urlop"  mąż jest na polskiej działalności więc ile przepracuje h tyle ma na wypłacie a wiadomo że celem jest mieć jak najwięcej...
zdaje sobie sprawę że ze wszystkim będę sama z pomocą 7dni co 2miesiące.... ale nie dam się już zrazić że się nie da... od dziś zaczyna się kręcić koło które będzie się kręcić coraz szybciej a zatrzyma się dopiero po wprowadzeniu do domku i uwieńczy to powrót męża :smile: 
trzymajcie za mnie kciuki
dziś podczas podpisania umowy będę najbardziej upierdliwą babą pytając o każdy przecinek :smile: 
trzymajcie za mnie kciuki

----------


## niktspecjalny

Witam do Blancorn

Jeśli nazwę nicka stawiasz nader wszystko to winszuję.Jak rozumiem gdybym się nazwał np.* budujący z sercem inaczej* zmieniło by to postać rzeczy.Zapatrzony w nick stwierdził byś ,że o Boże jaki on jest wiarygodny jaki ma przekonywujący nick od razu widać ,że bije od niego dobroć,fachowość,Mamuniu nie jest napinaczem internetowym.Jak sie już postarasz i coś zrobisz więcej ze swoimi marzeniami napisz ale prawdę.

----------


## agbar

200 tys. to niebezpieczna granica, bardzo chciałabym, żeby nam udało się w niej zmieścić do zamieszkania (nie łudzę się, że do całkowitego wykończenia). Ale mam też cały czas w pamięci blogi NetBeta i MSU. One podnoszą mnie na duchu w chwilach zwątpienia i dodają energii. Powinny być lekturą obowiązkową dla każdego, kto zaczyna budować swój dom.

----------


## DEZET

> To dlaczego nie chcesz przyjąć tego co ja piszę???Mam dom,mieszkam w nim,patrząc na niego bardzo mi się podoba bo klimat w nim i w okół niego stworzyłem razem z małżom.Miałem marzenia ,które się ziściły.Ty nie dość ,że się nie wybudowałeś twierdzisz jak wyżej ,że ta kwota na te 100mkw jest realna.To kuźwa ja nie mogę mieć odmiennego zdania???Twierdząc ,że to nie będzie dom marzeń.Nawet ten 100mkw.w kwocie poniżej 200 tyś zyla???


Nie przyjąłem Twojego postu do wiadomości, bo jesteś na liście ignorowanych  :big tongue:  dopiero cytat Artix1 skłonił do przeczytania. Kwota na dom nie jest miernikiem- Ty się swoją wyceną zachłysnąłeś. Zrozum, że Twoje marzenia nie są moimi. I zamiast bez sensu się produkować o marzeniach, których Ci przecież nikt Ci nie odebrał, wrzuć 1 (jedno) zdjęcie swojego domu. Pokaż, że wybudowałeś, bo samo twierdzenie jest mało wiarygodne.

----------


## portaga

> Nie przyjąłem Twojego postu do wiadomości, bo jesteś na liście ignorowanych  dopiero cytat Artix1 skłonił do przeczytania.


Ale skoro odpowiedziałeś na jego post, to znaczy, że jednak nie całkiem go ignorujesz. I po co te wtręty o dodaniu "niktspecjalny" do ignorowanych użytkowników? Taka dziecinada, przekomarzanie, bo ja cię ignoruję, ale jednak odpowiem... ech Panowie... zachowujecie się jak dwie przekupki na targu... :yes:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie przyjąłem Twojego postu do wiadomości, bo jesteś na liście ignorowanych  dopiero cytat Artix1 skłonił do przeczytania. Kwota na dom nie jest miernikiem- Ty się swoją wyceną zachłysnąłeś. Zrozum, że Twoje marzenia nie są moimi. I zamiast bez sensu się produkować o marzeniach, których Ci przecież nikt Ci nie odebrał, wrzuć 1 (jedno) zdjęcie swojego domu. Pokaż, że wybudowałeś, bo samo twierdzenie jest mało wiarygodne.





Jak Ty biedaku skumasz ,że to moja chata???Fotka robiona kilkanaście minut temu.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Kolego portaga, czytałeś wszystkie dyskusje z panem ns? Jest ignorowany przez wielu ze względu na swoję "mądre inaczej" teorie. Banów za pierdoły się tu nie dostaje. Wątek o domu za 200 tys a tu wchodzi taki co to za milion się postawił i zaczyna swoje harce. Jakoś nikt z tych co to chcą za dwie stówy się wybudować nie wchodzi na tematy o domach za milion i nie jeździ sobie po ich właścicielach.

----------


## portaga

> Kolego portaga, czytałeś wszystkie dyskusje z panem ns? Jest ignorowany przez wielu ze względu na swoję "mądre inaczej" teorie.


Nie przeczytałam, bo wpadam tu tylko w wolnych chwilach i głównie czytam interesujące mnie dzienniki budowy. Ale dostaję powiadomienia, że ktoś coś napisał w temacie, w którym się wcześniej udzieliłam.
Być może, że ten NS pisze jakieś niestworzone teorie, ja go wcale nie broniłam i nie mam zamiaru, tylko zwróciłam uwagę na pewne zachowanie innego użytkownika, który odpowiedział NS, mimo iż sam zaznaczył, że NS jest mu obojętny.
Chodziło mi o samo zachowanie w stylu, że ja się nie koleguję z Marcinem, ale Tata, a Marcin powiedział...

----------


## artix1

> niestety u nas nie ma pojęcia "naciągany urlop"  mąż jest na polskiej działalności więc ile przepracuje h tyle ma na wypłacie a wiadomo że celem jest mieć jak najwięcej...zdaje sobie sprawę że ze wszystkim będę sama z pomocą 7dni co 2miesiące.... ale nie dam się już zrazić że się nie da... od dziś zaczyna się kręcić koło które będzie się kręcić coraz szybciej a zatrzyma się dopiero po wprowadzeniu do domku i uwieńczy to powrót mężatrzymajcie za mnie kciuki


 Jestem pewien, że wszyscy będą trzymać kciuki. Oby Wam i nam wszystkim jak najlepiej sie wiodło. Ciężkie mamy czasy ale po coś człowiek tyra jak wół. Trzymanie pieniędzy w skarpecie (na koncie) jest ryzykowne. Do momentu, w którym zdecydowaliśmy się na zakup działki, kaska jakoś dziwnie się ulatniała  :no: . Miło się nawet wtedy żyło :tongue: . Teraz mamy jeden, jedyny cel  i jakoś sobie radzimy. Od ponad dwóch lat nigdzie nie wyjeżdżaliśmy (poza kilkugodzinnym, niedzielnym wypadem nad jezioro). Zmęczenie jest, brak kasy też, ale nie żałowałem ani przez chwilę decyzji o budowie domu. Teraz jesteśmy "wieśniakami" (tzn. mieszkamy na wsi) i jest  suuuper! :big grin: . Pomijam fakt, że jeszcze sporo zostało do zrobienia, hmm.. drobnostka ale było warto  :tongue: . Za dwa tygodnie wracam i zabieram się znowu ostro za robotę, samo się nie zrobi  :tongue:  
ps. Byłem kilkukotnie w Białymstoku, dorabiałem siedzenia do motocykli kolegom, którzy sprowadzają "motorki" z USA. Fajne miasto i super motocykle  :smile: .  :bye:

----------


## artix1

> Jak Ty biedaku skumasz ,że to moja chata???Fotka robiona kilkanaście minut temu.


 Nie wiem jak Dezet ale ja tu nic nie widzę. Jest mały, czarny kwadracik z białym krzyżykiem ale chyba nie o to nam chodziło. Zdjęcie jest jakoś mocno zaszyfrowane. Brak mi kodów źródłowych, jestem za niski rangą. Czy mógłbyś wkleić je jeszcze raz, proszę.

----------


## portaga

> Nie wiem jak Dezet ale ja tu nic nie widzę. Jest mały, czarny kwadracik z białym krzyżykiem ale chyba nie o to nam chodziło.


No to je przecie plan tego domu!
Weź pod lupę, a zobaczysz cały układ pomieszczeń - biały krzyżyk to komin  :big grin:

----------


## artix1

> No to je przecie plan tego domu!Weź pod lupę, a zobaczysz cały układ pomieszczeń - biały krzyżyk to komin


 Dobra, dobra. Powiększyłem to coś już na maksa, oprócz pojedyńczych pixeli chyba nic tam nie ma. Prześlę ten plan do centrali (FBI) niech to sprawdza na lepszym sprzęcie  :big grin: . Cholerka dom w kształcie krzyża to mocna rzecz.. No niezłe cacko!  :tongue:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Fotka jest dla DEZETA.Jutro może wkleję z otwartymi drzwiami garażowymi i zgaszona jedną lampą przed wejściem.




> I zamiast bez sensu się produkować o marzeniach, których Ci przecież nikt Ci nie odebrał, wrzuć 1 (jedno) zdjęcie swojego domu. Pokaż, że wybudowałeś, bo samo twierdzenie jest mało wiarygodne.


Prosił o jedno a ja może wkleję drugie.Nie dla was ale dla niego.Reszcie Państwa z nowym narybkiem dziękuje ale czasami spojrzę jak postępy za 200 tyś zyla.

serdecznie pozdrowię nową postać bardzo już na mnie ciętą.Nie poznała mnie a już nienawidzi. Nieładnie. Życzę szczęścia nowicjuszce i zrozumienia i aby za nim coś napisze niech pomyśli komu to ma służyć.

pozdrawiam miło.

----------


## DEZET

> Jak Ty biedaku skumasz ,że to moja chata???Fotka robiona kilkanaście minut temu.


Parafrazując: "jasność, jasność widzę". Takie linki  wklejasz i jak z Tobą rozmawiać:
*Wiadomość*                           Załącznik  nieokreślony. Jeśli wszedłeś na nieprawidłowy link, proszę powiadom administratora 





Osoba z <9k postów powinna już wiedzieć, jak wkleić zdjęcie,a poza tym, że nie jest możliwe jej wklejenie na forum dla jednej konkretnej osoby, poza wiadomością na priv.

----------


## małymiki

> syla135 podoba mi się Twoje podejście i optymizm. Czytając ten wątek widzę że jesteś w identycznej sytuacji jak ja - kupiłem działkę i zacząłem właśnie starania o pozwolenie na budowę - budujemy projekt nina2 z horyzontu (z przeróbkami) i wiem że za 200k go zbudujemy, skromnie bo skromnie ale to zawsze swoje
> 
> pozdrawiam


Witaj,

Ja również szukam domu do magicznej granicy 200 000zł. Działkę już mam. 
Myślę nad projektem (nowość z tego roku), nazywa się Talia Mała i nad M131 Majowy.
Muszę przyznać, że Nina 2 ciekawy projekt, jakich zmian w nim dokonaliście ? 
Podoba mi się w tym domku kotłownia z osobnym wejściem, no ale dochodzi garaż wtedy a to zawsze dodatkowe koszty.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## syla135

ARTIX1
"Byłem kilkukotnie w Białymstoku, dorabiałem siedzenia do motocykli kolegom, którzy sprowadzają "motorki" z USA. Fajne miasto i super motocykle  :smile: "


mam wrażenie że te forum to sami znajomi :smile:  jeśli kiedyś miałbyś coś wspólnego z białostockimi mistrzami krosów to zapraszam na herbate na podwórze obok :smile:  razem z mężem chorujemy na motocykle :smile: 
ja zaczynam szukać teraz:
1.techniki w jakiej dom będzie wybudowany (szkielet, czy murowany?)
2.czym będzie dom ogrzewany
3.projekt(już w sumie dwa mamy wybrane)

fajnie że jest tu parych wariatów co jak my uparli się posiadać swój mały raj.
razem damy radę :smile:

----------


## syla135

MALYMIKI
Projekt "ART TALIA MALA"(o ile o ten projekt chodzi)  jest bardzo podobny do projektu nad którym my się zastanawiamy (chodzi o Z7 35) z tym że nie ma kibelka między pokojami i kotłownia przy kuchni jest troszkę inaczej rozwiązane...znajdź dziennik budowy jak dobrze pamiętam nazywa się "bukowa chata" oni bardzo fajnie opisują jak im szło i masa zdjęć a że projekty są podobne to może coś ci się przyda
M131 Majowy jest już zupełnie inny...mi od razu rzuciły się 2 kominy, co zwieksza koszty. a kotłownia jedna ma wejście od zewnątrz a w drugim projekcie jest wejście od środka(choć blisko drzwi zewnętrznych) a więc teraz zastanów się czym chcesz dom ogrzewać. wtedy i wielkość i wejście do kotłowni będzie ważne.
pozdrawiam i powodzenia :smile:

----------


## portaga

> serdecznie pozdrowię nową postać bardzo już na mnie ciętą.Nie poznała mnie a już nienawidzi. Nieładnie. Życzę szczęścia nowicjuszce i zrozumienia i aby za nim coś napisze niech pomyśli komu to ma służyć.
> 
> pozdrawiam miło.


Ale o mnie piszesz? Bo wygląda na to, że mam najmniej napisanych postów spośród osób, które ostatnio zabierały głos w tym wątku.
Jeżeli tak, to wiedz, że ani Ciebie nienawidzę (skąd ten wniosek?), ani nie darzę jakąś szczególną sympatią, większą, niż innych użytkowników.
Ot, po prostu reaguję na bieżąco, na zaistniałą sytuację. Kiedy coś Tobie zarzucali niesłusznie, to pisałam, że wg mnie niesłusznie.
Ale kiedy Ty robisz sobie jaja z wrzuceniem fotki, to piszę, że robisz sobie jaja.
Widzisz w moim postępowaniu jakąś niekonsekwencję w stosunku do Ciebie?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Buduję szkielet, jak policzyłem koszt całej instalacji CO wyszło, że musiałbym wydać około 30 tysięcy plus jakieś 8 za komin. No to przerobiłem projekt na taki co w ścianie ma 20cm wełny a na elewacji jeszcze 15cm i dzięki temu nie muszę mieć kotłowni  :smile:  Polecam iść w kierunku energooszczędności. Długo szukałem projektu i przebierałem bo wiele nie miało kotłowni, po policzeniu zgrubnym OZC przed i po zmianie izolacji już wiedziałem, że jakbym nie liczył będę do przodu wic kotłownia wyleciała z planu i dzięki temu mam czyste pomieszczenie gospodarcze i brak kominów - czyli mostków cieplnych.

----------


## syla135

A więc czym będziesz ogrzewał dom?
Ja ciągle myślę o kominku z rurami rozprowadzonymi po pomieszczeniach(rodzice tak mają i ogrzewaja tym około 70m domu) ja dodatkowo myślę o grzejnikach na prąd. Liczę że przy dobrze ocieplonym domu rachunki nas nie zabiją

----------


## niktspecjalny

Proszę.



To są duże kwadraciki.Ten drugi przecież po kliknięciu otworzy się w dużym oknie.

p.s
Do portaga.
Zachowujesz się tak jak i oni.



> Ot, po prostu reaguję na bieżąco, na zaistniałą sytuację.


Ale w taki sposób jak Ci to naświetlą.
Powodzonka w marzeniach.

Jeszcze jeno bardziej widoczne i przejrzystsze.




W zimie z odwodnieniem jakby ty rustin zajrzał.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Będę grzał prądem - konwektory ze sterownikami czasowymi. Z obliczeń OZC wynika, że nie wydam na ogrzewanie więcej niż 2000 tysiące rocznie a na tyle mnie stać. Z czasem byc może postawię piec zgazowujacy drewno w kuchni jako dodatkowy grzejnik całego domu. Taki piec nie wymaga komina tylko rura za ścianę jak w kotle kondensacyjnym.

----------


## małymiki

> MALYMIKI
> Projekt "ART TALIA MALA"(o ile o ten projekt chodzi)


Witam,

Mi chodzi o ten projekt Talia Mała
Nad Z7 też myślałem kiedyś, ale on ma ogrzewanie na gaz w projekcie.
Ja szukam projektu z kotłownią na paliwo stałe. Myślę o grzaniu piecem miałowym rozpalanym od góry z automatyką, takim jaki mam w obecnym domku lub na ekogroszek. Zdaję sobie sprawę o wszystkich wadach ogrzewania węglem, ale wychodzi najtaniej. Dużo osób pisze o grzaniu prądem, fajna sprawa, ale należy zobaczyć, ile inwestują na starcie w ocieplenie domu. Ktoś kto chce zbudować mały, tani domek, nie stać go na takie inwestycje. 

Projektów przejrzałem już setki i dalej nie wiem co wybrać.

Osobiście myślę jeszcze nad :

M72c z projektów Muratora - Link  


Pozdrawiam i również życzę powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Też mi się podobał Z7 ale jak sobie przerysowałem go w kompie i "wstawiłem" do niego obecnie posiadane meble to mi przeszło. 

Też myślałem ile to strasznie mnie wyniesie to większe ocieplenie - w końcu wychodzi, że nie będzie to nawet 30% ceny kotłowni i węgla. Przemyśl i policz. Nie odwodzę Cię od pomysłu ale sam tak miałem a jak policzyłem to ten prąd nie taki drogi.

----------


## małymiki

> Też mi się podobał Z7 ale jak sobie przerysowałem go w kompie i "wstawiłem" do niego obecnie posiadane meble to mi przeszło. 
> 
> Też myślałem ile to strasznie mnie wyniesie to większe ocieplenie - w końcu wychodzi, że nie będzie to nawet 30% ceny kotłowni i węgla. Przemyśl i policz. Nie odwodzę Cię od pomysłu ale sam tak miałem a jak policzyłem to ten prąd nie taki drogi.


Jaki przewidujesz koszt kotłowni w Twoim domku? Podaj jak możesz elementy składowe (jakieś linki) Twojej przyszłej kotłowni. 
Odnośnie metrażu Z7 i innych małych domków, coś za coś, wiadomo im dom większy, tym wygodniejszy, ale większość osób piszących w tym wątku chce mieć coś swojego, małego, taniego w budowie i w późniejszej eksploatacji. Gdyby mnie było stać na większy metraż na pewno bym budował większy domek, ale każdy dodatkowy 1m2 na gotowo to ok. 2000zł. Moim zdaniem mając jako alternatywę dom nawet 80m2 a mieszkanie w bloku 45-50m2 nawet nie ma co porównywać i się zastanawiać, tylko wybierać dom, Działkę mam. Chociaż co człowiek, to inna opinia.

P.S. za 8000zł to 2 kominy zbuduję  :smile:  a nie jeden.

----------


## syla135

CodeSnipper
"Też mi się podobał Z7 ale jak sobie przerysowałem go w kompie i "wstawiłem" do niego obecnie posiadane meble to mi przeszło"
i tu mnie zaciekawiłeś, masz na myśli że masz tak dużo mebli :big tongue:  czy że małe pomieszczenia?
obecnie z własnymi meblami jesteśmy na mieszkaniu gdzie
córka pokój 7,20m2
syn pokój 8,70m2
sypialnia około 12m2
salon 25m2(wykorzystywany także jako jadalnia)

i sobie myślę że jak każdy dostanie o co najmniej 2m2 pokoju więcej to będzie super.
salon jest mniejszy ale już mam pomysł jak to ogarnąc...w sumie ciągle boje się że 200k nie starczy ale bardzo mi ten dom się podoba, tak bardzo że mam wrażenie że już w nim mieszkam :smile: 
jakimś pomysłem i zwiększeniem szans na wyrobienie się w założonej cenie jest projek http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-d67-paulinka-WAI1005 tylko to jest już maleńkie...

----------


## małymiki

Osobiście czytając sporo forum i podejście ludzi do budowy domu nasuwa mi się trochę przemyśleń, dotyczących budowy, małego, taniego domku: 

1. Wybierając projekt domu należy kierować się własnym rozumem, nie patrzeć dużo na innych i za bardzo ich nie słuchać. Pierwsze co słyszę jak mówię, że planuję domek 80-100m2 dużo osób gada, że za mały, że nie ma sensu budować, że dom to min 120m2. Najśmieszniejsze w tym wszystkim jest to, że takie poglądy głoszą często "blokowicze" mający "wypasione" M3 38-45m2, które mieszkają tam w 4 osoby i jakoś im nie ciasno. No ale dla nich domek 80m2 to ciasnota. 

2. Należy pamiętać, że każdy dodatkowy 1m2 powierzchni mieszkalnej na "gotowo" to ok. 2000zł, licząc wszystko, budując oszczędnie. Nie słuchajcie "mądrali", że np. 20m2 więcej powierzchni to tylko parę pustaków więcej, bo to nieprawda. Wystarczy dokładnie przejrzeć kosztorysy przykładowych domków i porównać a także samemu policzyć koszty, korzystając ze zestawienia materiałowego danego projektu.

3. Duże znaczenie ma wybór projektu, nieraz porównując projekty o podobnym metrażu koszty budowy są większe o kilkadziesiąt procent. Trzeba szukać domu o zwartej bryle, na planie prostokąta z dwuspadowym klasycznym dachem, bez zbędnych lukarn, wykuszy, udziwnień architektury. Oczywiście projekt może gorzej wygląda, ale koszty budowy będą mniejsze zdecydowanie. Chociaż mi osobiście proste rozwiązania się podobają.

4. Wielu z nas piszących w tym wątku jest skazanych na kredyty, niestety, stając się niewolnikiem banku w swoim domu  :smile:  Moim zdaniem im więcej procentowo na cały dom się bierze kredytu, tym bardziej nie ma sensu moim zdaniem iść w większy metraż, budujmy to na co "realnie" nas stać. Dużo osób chciało by zrobić skok technologiczny jak ja to mawiam, zamienić malucha na nowego mercedesa, tak się nie da, można słono za to zapłacić. Moim zdaniem dochód /5 = maksymalna rata kredytu, wiele osób się pewnie z tym nie zgodzi, ale żeby normalnie żyć to jest to realne założenie. Masa osób, które biorą kredyty myśli tylko co jest teraz, kompletnie nie patrząc w przyszłość a 25-30 lat kredytu to nie jest mało. Zanim weźmiesz duży kredyt spróbuj kilka miesięcy odkładać te pieniądze gdzieś na konto i ich nie ruszać. Zobaczysz wtedy, jak będzie się żyło z daną ratą. Można się zdziwić po roku czasu, co się dzieje, jak przychodzą niespodziewane wydatki. 

5. Wiadomo garaż fajna rzecz, ale wolę mieć parę m2 więcej dla siebie niż trzymać auto za parę tys zł w domu  :smile:  Blaszak za 1500zł na początek wystarczy.

6. Pomyśleć nad sposobem ogrzewania domu, nie przesadzać z "energooszczędnością", bo kosztuje to sporo a zwraca się kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąt lat. Niestety wygoda w ogrzewaniu kosztuje. Najtaniej będzie węglem  :smile:  Na stronie pracowni z500 jest taki ciekawy kalkulator, którym do danego projektu z tej pracowni, dobierając różne warianty ocieplenia ścian, stropu, fundamentu, rodzaj ogrzewania można sprawdzić, ile będzie kosztować ogrzewanie domu. Powyżej pewnej granicy ocieplenia, zmniejszenie kosztów ogrzewania jest znikome.

----------


## miloszenko

> 6. Pomyśleć nad sposobem ogrzewania domu, nie przesadzać z "energooszczędnością", bo kosztuje to sporo a zwraca się kilkanaście-kilkadziesiąt lat. Niestety wygoda w ogrzewaniu kosztuje. Najtaniej będzie węglem  Na stronie pracowni z500 jest taki ciekawy kalkulator, którym do danego projektu z tej pracowni, dobierając różne warianty ocieplenia ścian, stropu, fundamentu, rodzaj ogrzewania można sprawdzić, ile będzie kosztować ogrzewanie domu. Powyżej pewnej granicy ocieplenia, zmniejszenie kosztów ogrzewania jest znikome.


Ten wniosek jest akurat bardzo bledny. Bo jesli ktos zrezygnuje z kotlowni to bedzie mial ekstra m2 x 2000 PLN na ocieplenie, i wtedy mozna grzac nawet czystym pradem.

Jesli dom ma byc zgodny chociaz z obowiazujacymi przepisami, czyli niech bedzie 50 KWh/m2rok, to przy 80 m2 mamy 4000 KWh, to w czystym pradzie bedzie ponizej 2 tys zl/rok.

Poza tym zeby dom "poprawic" to ile trzeba wydac: 5 tys, 7-8 tys? Ile kostuje dolozenie po 10 cm izolacji z kazdej strony w tak malym domu?

----------


## małymiki

> Ten wniosek jest akurat bardzo bledny. Bo jesli ktos zrezygnuje z kotlowni to bedzie mial ekstra m2 x 2000 PLN na ocieplenie, i wtedy mozna grzac nawet czystym pradem.
> 
> Jesli dom ma byc zgodny chociaz z obowiazujacymi przepisami, czyli niech bedzie 50 KWh/m2rok, to przy 80 m2 mamy 4000 KWh, to w czystym pradzie bedzie ponizej 2 tys zl/rok.
> 
> Poza tym zeby dom "poprawic" to ile trzeba wydac: 5 tys, 7-8 tys? Ile kostuje dolozenie po 10 cm izolacji z kazdej strony w tak malym domu?


Moim zdaniem tworzysz mity  :smile:  Gdyby było tak, jak piszesz nawet bym o grzaniu węglem nie myślał. Tylko "szedł" w prąd.

Po pierwsze zgodnie z nowy przepisami, które weszły maksymalny  wskaźnik EP o którym piszesz przedstawia się następująco:

Od 1 stycznia 2014 r. - 120 kWh/(m2.rok)
Od 1 stycznia 2017 r. - 95 kWh/(m2.rok)
Od 1 stycznia 2021 r. - 70 kWh/(m2.rok)

Ty piszesz o wskaźniku 50 KWh/m2rok, który jak zapewne wiesz nie tak łatwo uzyskać i uzyskuje się go nie tylko samym dociepleniem ścian, ale dociepleniem dobrym całego domu (stropu, dachu, podłogi), bardzo dobrymi oknami, wentylacją z odzyskiem ciepła, itp. Mając standardowy projekt z EP na poziomie 120 kWh/(m2.rok) i docieplając dom tylko styropianem 10cm za te 10 000zł jak myślisz ile zejdziesz z EP, bo na pewno nie do poziomu 50 kWh/(m2.rok). Użyj kalkulatora ile pali dom na stronie z500.pl, dodaj te 10cm styropianu i zobaczysz przez ile lat te 10 000zł, które na to wydasz będzie się zwracało.

Standardowy dom, zgodny z obecnym przepisami odnośnie EP  na poziomie 120kWh/(m2.rok), ocieplony styropianem 12-15cm o powierzchni 80m2, czystym prądem wyjdzie grzanie 4000zł minimum. 

Pamiętaj też, że dużo ludzi, którzy grzeją dom prądem, dogrzewają się kominkiem i często zapominają dodać koszty drewna do całości ogrzewania.

----------


## miloszenko

> Moim zdaniem tworzysz mity  Gdyby było tak, jak piszesz nawet bym o grzaniu węglem nie myślał. Tylko "szedł" w prąd.
> 
> Po pierwsze zgodnie z nowy przepisami, które weszły maksymalny  wskaźnik EP o którym piszesz przedstawia się następująco:
> 
> Od 1 stycznia 2014 r. - 120 kWh/(m2.rok)
> Od 1 stycznia 2017 r. - 95 kWh/(m2.rok)
> Od 1 stycznia 2021 r. - 70 kWh/(m2.rok)
> 
> Ty piszesz o wskaźniku 50 KWh/m2rok, który jak zapewne wiesz nie tak łatwo uzyskać i uzyskuje się go nie tylko samym dociepleniem ścian, ale dociepleniem dobrym całego domu (stropu, dachu, podłogi), bardzo dobrymi oknami, wentylacją z odzyskiem ciepła, itp. Mając standardowy projekt z EP na poziomie 120 kWh/(m2.rok) i docieplając dom tylko styropianem 10cm za te 10 000zł jak myślisz ile zejdziesz z EP, bo na pewno nie do poziomu 50 kWh/(m2.rok). Użyj kalkulatora ile pali dom na stronie z500.pl, dodaj te 10cm styropianu i zobaczysz przez ile lat te 10 000zł, które na to wydasz będzie się zwracało.
> ...


Ja pisze o potrzebach na CO, a Ty o EP, sprawdz co to potem porownaj..., moze stad sie biora mity..., ale jesli ktos dzisiaj chce budowac powyzej 50 KWh/m2 to zycze powodzenia, wegiel na pewno bedzie tylko tanial a i malzonka bedzie wdzieczna za ten wyjatkowo wygodny system CO  :big tongue: 

Co do kalkulatorow to sa tu na forum excelki jak latwo i szybko policzyc konretny koszt czy to CO czy CWU, wtedy wiadomo gdzie ile cm izolacji robi jaka roznice...

Poza tym dom ma zuzywac jak najmniej energii, a nie byc dziurawym durszlakiem i potem byc ogrzewany najtanszym w danym momencie paliwem...

Poza tym wegiel jest tani w zakupie, a na jakies sprawosci taki piec pracuje w srodku lata? Ile wegla dac zevby tylko troche podgrzac wody do kapieli? Sa takie piece o mocy kilku KW?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja nie będę miał kotłowni jako takiej. Będzie pomieszczenie gospodarcze 2x3m. W każdym pokoju grzejnik konwektorowy sterowany czasowo. Bo po co mi grzać cały dom, jeśli z sypialni korzystam od 22 do 6? Podobnie pokoje dzieci. Wrócą ze szkoły to prawie w 2-giej taryfie między 13-15 nagrzeje się pokój a potem przed snem, po 21. Rano Przed siódmą, żeby wstać w ciepłym i tyle.

U mnie współczynnik CO wychodzi ~16kWh/m2/rok czyli ocieram sie o dom pasywny ale raczej będzie bliżej 25 bo płyty pir zamieniam na wełnę. (koszt  :sad:  )

Koszt komina i kotłowni miałem wyliczony przez gościa który by to robił. Ja na hydraulice kotłownianej się nie znam. A nawet jeśli bym się znał, to i tak za same materiały byłoby trochę kasy.

Izolacji przewiduję w konstrukcji 20cm wełny 0,034 i na elewacji 15cm wełny 0,037. Latem CWU będzie grzana dachowcem Jaśka. 

Co do mebli i miejsca - było go w Z7 za mało. Do tego potrzebuję też dodatkowy pokój na swoje studio (jestem fotografem) więc parterówka odpadła. Dodatkowo w Z7 nie było jak zrobić kotłowni na paliwo stałe (wtedy jeszcze o tym myślałem).

----------


## DEZET

Dziękuję Niktspecjalny za zdjęcie. Fajnie kostka ułożona, a... dom normalny, Tobie w nim dobrze i gra gitara  :wink:  Jeszcze raz dziękuję.

Syla135- wnosisz powiew "świeżego powietrza" do wątku. Trzymam kciuki.
Malymiki - 1. Tobie pasuje 80-100m2 i super. Nikt poza Tobą tam nie będzie się musiał "męczyć" na takim "maleństwie".
                 2. Ze sporą  pracą własną można znacznie zejść z tych 2k/m2.
                 3 i 4. Zgoda.
                 5. Garaż to spory wydatek- spokojnie można liczyć(jeśli w bryle) za ok.30m2 20-30k.
                 6. Nie zgodzę się, że węgiel to taniocha. Do tego praca przy drzewie, popiele tego nie liczysz, a za 30 lat nie będziesz miał siły na szuflowanie węgla i co wtedy? Prawie nikt o tym nie myśli na etapie budowy. Kalkulator z www może wprowadzać w błąd, Robi się takie ocieplenie, aby było uzasadnione finansowo i ekonomicznie. Wykonanie OZC będzie bardziej wiarygodne. Pominę błędy, jakie można zrobić na budowie i z ocieplenia nici. 
Przypomniał mi się jeden z forumowiczów, który listwy do montażu podbitki przymocował bezpośrednio do muru wokół domu. Wyszedł taki pas mostka termicznego naokoło domu. Ocieplenie miało być tylko do listwy. Nie chciał przyjąć do wiadomości, że tędy będzie zmykać ciepło. Czy zależało mu na oszczędzaniu na ogrzewaniu? Moim zdaniem nie.

----------


## AMI***

Mały domek za 200 tys. da się spokojnie wybudować i to niekoniecznie systemem gospodarczym. Mały - mam na myśli do 120 metrów. Domy szkieletowe z izolacją ścian o grubości 200 mm w konstrukcji i 50 mm na elewacji, odpowiednia izolacja fundamentów, drzwi i okna o niskim wsp. przepuszczalności ciepła (np. DRUTEX Iglo Energy trzykomorowe). Jak najbardziej popieram ogrzewanie elektryczne, gdyż po pierwsze jest ekologiczne, po drugie ciepło nie ucieka z dymem w komin. Przez instalację kominowa ucieka najwięcej i próżno się zabezpieczać brakiem mostków termicznych, nie wiadomo jaką izolacją, jak ciepło z dymem chcemy puszczać. Słusznie ktoś też zauważył, że mając odpowiednio regulowany termostat możemy dowolnie sobie nagrzewać pomieszczenie - na co mi 23 stopnie, kiedy śpię? Wystarczy wtedy 18. Ale miło wstać z wyrka jak jest ciepełko. Tak samo miło brać kąpiel w ciepełku. Ale kiedy nikogo nie ma w domu - po co wszędzie ma być cieplej niż np. 14 stopni? Szkielet szybko się nagrzewa, więc co za problem tak ustawić zegarek, żeby komfortową temperaturę uzyskać, kiedy wszyscy do domu wracają? Podobnie jest, kiedy gdzieś wyjeżdżamy - termostat utrzyma minimalną temperaturę, a przed naszym powrotem nagrzeje odpowiednio  :smile:  No i można rękę złamać, albo nogę, albo może nam się nie chce iść tego pieca pilnować i dokładać... Problemem jest tylko... brak prądu podczas jakiejś awarii. Sami musicie ocenić, czy zdarza się to często, czy marginalnie, bo wtedy to nawet nie warto alternatywnego źródła ciepła instalować, tylko przez 3 dni w hotelu zamieszkać  :wink:  Jak ktoś ma trochę pieniążków, to warto zainwestować w rekuperację.

----------


## małymiki

> Ja pisze o potrzebach na CO, a Ty o EP, sprawdz co to potem porownaj..., moze stad sie biora mity..., ale jesli ktos dzisiaj chce budowac powyzej 50 KWh/m2 to zycze powodzenia, wegiel na pewno bedzie tylko tanial a i malzonka bedzie wdzieczna za ten wyjatkowo wygodny system CO 
> ?


Węgiel wymaga pracy, jest brudzący, to wszystko wiem  :smile:  Ale w porównaniu do grzania "czystym" prądem jest minimum dwa razy tańszy przy tym samym ociepleniu domu. Zgodzisz się czy nie z poniższym ? 


Poza tym prąd w elektrowni jest wytwarzany głównie z węgla w naszym kraju więc proporcje cen węgiel/prąd będą te same a nawet myślę że prąd będzie droższy w przyszłości. Podrożeje węgiel - podrożeje prąd.

Dużo z budujących ma super ocieplone domy, bardzo dobre okna, często wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła i dopiero wtedy rachunki za prąd są znośne. Tylko jaki jest koszt takiej modernizacji? Moim zdaniem duży. 

Trzeba dużo zainwestować najpierw, aby prądem w miarę tanio ogrzewać. Ludzie budujący za 200 tys. zł nie mają gotówki na takie inwestycje poza tym czas zwrotu kosztów ogrzewania jest długi.

Oczywiście nikogo nie namawiam do grzania węglem, każdy ma swój rozum, tylko nie wierzcie, że zbudujecie tanio dom i tanio go prądem ogrzejecie potem  :roll eyes: 

Poza tym jak już wcześniej pisałem często ogrzewający prądem mają kominek i na rok zużywają kilkanaście m3 drzewa, ale tego nie liczą do kosztów ogrzewania.

Kolejna kwestia to jaką mają temperaturę w domu ? Dużo mojej rodziny, znajomych ma ogrzewanie na gaz i mają w zimę w domu 18,5-19, dla mnie to za zimno. Przy grzaniu węglem mam komfort cieplny  :smile: 




> Malymiki - 1. Tobie pasuje 80-100m2 i super. Nikt poza Tobą tam nie będzie się musiał "męczyć" na takim "maleństwie"..


A kto powiedział, że mi i większości osób taki metraż pasuje ?  :big grin: 
Tylko większości piszącej w tym wątku, która marzy o własnym domu do 200 tys. zł nie stać na więcej. Niestety.




> Poza tym wegiel jest tani w zakupie, a na jakies sprawosci taki piec pracuje w srodku lata? Ile wegla dac zevby tylko troche podgrzac wody do kapieli? Sa takie piece o mocy kilku KW?


Widziałem osobiście u mojej fryzjerski w domku takie rozwiązanie: ma piec typowo na miał z automatyką ze spalaniem od góry, w lato zasypuje raz na 5 dni piec miałem i rozpala, jak otworzyłem piec w środku ognia nie widziałem a woda gorąca w bojlerze :big grin:  Więc się da. Poza tym sporo osób grzejących węglem w lato wodę podgrzewa prądem.




> Jak najbardziej popieram ogrzewanie elektryczne, gdyż po pierwsze jest ekologiczne,


Zgodzę się pod warunkiem, że energia pochodzi z elektrowni wodnej lub wiatrowej  :big grin: 
Jak energia pochodzi z węgla - to nie  :big grin:

----------


## imrahil

> Węgiel wymaga pracy, jest brudzący, to wszystko wiem  Ale w porównaniu do grzania "czystym" prądem jest minimum dwa razy tańszy przy tym samym ociepleniu domu. Zgodzisz się czy nie z poniższym ?


Ja się nie zgadzam. Mały dom ma niskie obciążenie cieplne. Jeśli kupisz tonę węgla 28 GJ = 7778 kWh. Kupujesz ją za 700 zł (wydaje mi się to mało prawdopodobne), czyli 1 kWh kosztuje 9 gr. Przy małym domu obciążenie jest niskie, zatem sprawność kotła maleje. Mój dom nie jest najmniejszy, ale dobrze ocieplony, projektowe obciążenie cieplne to 3,2 kW + 1 kW na CWU przy -20*C. Takich kotłów nawet się nie produkuje. Średnio w sezonie grzewczym obciążenie to jakieś 2,5 kW. Całoroczna średnia sprawność kotła będzie maksimum 50% (chyba, że teraz lepsze kotły produkują), z czego wynika że 1 kWh będzie kosztować 17 gr. W Tauronie na Śląsku w nocnej taryfie można 1 kWh kupić już za 25 gr wraz z dystrybucją. Czyli 8 gr na 1 kWh. Zakładając zapotrzebowanie na 10000 kWh, to różnica w koszcie ogrzewania wyniesie 800 zł. Zaoszczędziliśmy na kotle kilka tys. zł, na kominie, na obróbkach dachu, na miejscu na opał i kocioł (w małym domu każdy metr się liczy i sporo kosztuje), mamy system mniej awaryjny i bezobsługowy. Zaoszczędzone pieniądze inwestujemy w izolację, można też dokupić jakiś tani klimatyzator. W przyszłości taniej można będzie kupić mniejszą pompę ciepła. Według mnie same zalety.

Ale ocieplenie to nie wszystko. Na co drugiej budowie widzę np. ścianę szczytową wybudowaną aż po membranę dachową i brak miejsca na ciąglość izolacji. Często w ścianach dwuwarstwowych okna nie są zlicowane z murem. Ludzie doklejają do fundamentu betonowe tarasy albo schody. To są szczegóły które nic nie kosztują, ale budowlańcy, projektanci a nawet inwestorzy często je olewają.

----------


## małymiki

> Ja się nie zgadzam. Mały dom ma niskie obciążenie cieplne. Jeśli kupisz tonę węgla 28 GJ = 7778 kWh. Kupujesz ją za 700 zł (wydaje mi się to mało prawdopodobne), czyli 1 kWh kosztuje 9 gr. Przy małym domu obciążenie jest niskie, zatem sprawność kotła maleje. Mój dom nie jest najmniejszy, ale dobrze ocieplony, projektowe obciążenie cieplne to 3,2 kW + 1 kW na CWU przy -20*C. Takich kotłów nawet się nie produkuje. Średnio w sezonie grzewczym obciążenie to jakieś 2,5 kW. Całoroczna średnia sprawność kotła będzie maksimum 50% (chyba, że teraz lepsze kotły produkują), z czego wynika że 1 kWh będzie kosztować 17 gr. W Tauronie na Śląsku w nocnej taryfie można 1 kWh kupić już za 25 gr wraz z dystrybucją. Czyli 8 gr na 1 kWh. Zakładając zapotrzebowanie na 10000 kWh, to różnica w koszcie ogrzewania wyniesie 800 zł. Zaoszczędziliśmy na kotle kilka tys. zł, na kominie, na obróbkach dachu, na miejscu na opał i kocioł (w małym domu każdy metr się liczy i sporo kosztuje), mamy system mniej awaryjny i bezobsługowy. Zaoszczędzone pieniądze inwestujemy w izolację, można też dokupić jakiś tani klimatyzator. W przyszłości taniej można będzie kupić mniejszą pompę ciepła. Według mnie same zalety. Ale ocieplenie to nie wszystko. Na co drugiej budowie widzę np. ścianę szczytową wybudowaną aż po membranę dachową i brak miejsca na ciąglość izolacji. Często w ścianach dwuwarstwowych okna nie są zlicowane z murem. Ludzie doklejają do fundamentu betonowe tarasy albo schody. To są szczegóły które nic nie kosztują, ale budowlańcy, projektanci a nawet inwestorzy często je olewają.


Ogrzewający prądem liczą tylko jedną rzecz: koszt ogrzewania rocznego, nie liczbą podstawowej rzeczy, ile najpierw trzeba wyłożyć na dom (izolację, okna, wentylację), aby różnica w grzaniu między węglem a prądem była te 800zł. Ktoś jak przeczyta Twój post naprawdę może uwierzyć, że jak wybuduje domek i zastosuje standard ocieplenia, okien jaki jest w projekcie to może prądem grzać kilkaset zł taniej w roku niż węglem.

Oczywiście oprócz kosztów zgodzę się, że ogrzewanie prądem to same zalety.

----------


## portaga

> p.s
> Do portaga.
> Zachowujesz się tak jak i oni.
> 
> Ale w taki sposób jak Ci to naświetlą.


Naświetlić to przydałoby się przede wszystkim to zdjęcie 




> Jeszcze jeno bardziej widoczne i przejrzystsze.




, bo ciemność... widzę ciemność, jak na zdjęcie zrobione przedwczoraj około godziny 18-stej, To Prima Aprylis? Bo:



> Jak Ty biedaku skumasz ,że to moja chata???Fotka robiona kilkanaście minut temu.
> Ostatnio edytowane przez niktspecjalny ; *01-04-2014 o 18:26*


A teraz możesz rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości i wrzucić jutro zdjęcie tego samego domu, robione z tej samej perspektywy, ale w dzień.
Domek, owszem, ładnie się prezentuje nocą, ale w świetle słonecznym będzie pewnie jeszcze ładniej wyglądał! Zobaczymy dachówkę oraz zagospodarowanie działki.
Czekamy...

----------


## małymiki

> Będę grzał prądem - konwektory ze sterownikami czasowymi. Z obliczeń OZC wynika, że nie wydam na ogrzewanie więcej niż 2000 tysiące rocznie a na tyle mnie stać. Z czasem byc może postawię piec zgazowujacy drewno w kuchni jako dodatkowy grzejnik całego domu. Taki piec nie wymaga komina tylko rura za ścianę jak w kotle kondensacyjnym.


Możesz podać link do takiego grzejnika, który zamierasz zakupić  :smile:

----------


## imrahil

> Ogrzewający prądem liczą tylko jedną rzecz: koszt ogrzewania rocznego, nie liczbą podstawowej rzeczy, ile najpierw trzeba wyłożyć na dom (izolację, okna, wentylację), aby różnica w grzaniu między węglem a prądem była te 800zł. Ktoś jak przeczyta Twój post naprawdę może uwierzyć, że jak wybuduje domek i zastosuje standard ocieplenia, okien jaki jest w projekcie to może prądem grzać kilkaset zł taniej w roku niż węglem.
> 
> Oczywiście oprócz kosztów zgodzę się, że ogrzewanie prądem to same zalety.


Napisałem, że mam ocieplony dom. Im mniejszy dom, tym taniej wychodzi ocieplenie a drożej kotłownia  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Dużo z budujących ma super ocieplone domy, bardzo dobre okna, często wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła i dopiero wtedy rachunki za prąd są znośne. Tylko jaki jest koszt takiej modernizacji? Moim zdaniem duży. 
> 
> Trzeba dużo zainwestować najpierw, aby prądem w miarę tanio ogrzewać. Ludzie budujący za 200 tys. zł nie mają gotówki na takie inwestycje poza tym czas zwrotu kosztów ogrzewania jest długi.



Czy dolozenie 10 cm styro z kazdej strony to super ocieplony dom? A ile dzis trzeba dac zeby spelnil normy:15?

Wentylacje mechaniczna samoroby robia ponizej 5 tys PLN. Pokaz mi wentylacje grawitacyjna z wykonczonymi kominami w tej cenie.

A okna jakie zalozysz? Doplacisz zeby byly cieple i poprosisz o podziurawienie nawiewnikami? Na samym ich braku oraz stalych niektorych szkleniach mozesz urwac dobry 1000 zl.

Czy te 10 tys. z 200 do wydania to tak duzo zeby miec dom troche lepszy od takiego, ktory ledwo spelni dzisiejsze normy?

A ile bedziecie mieszkac? Bo jak za pare lat wegiel podrozeje (wiecej go raczej na rynku nie bedzie) to co dolozysz tego styropianu?

Ja mam klimatyzator ktory moze nie grzeje wszystkich pomieszczen ale za to taniej niz weglem  :smile:

----------


## portaga

> p.s
> Do portaga.
> Zachowujesz się tak jak i oni.
> 
> Ale w taki sposób jak Ci to naświetlą.


Naświetlić to przydałoby się przede wszystkim to zdjęcie 




> Jeszcze jeno bardziej widoczne i przejrzystsze.




, bo ciemność... widzę ciemność, jak na zdjęcie zrobione przedwczoraj około godziny 18-stej, To Prima Aprylis? Bo:



> Jak Ty biedaku skumasz ,że to moja chata???Fotka robiona kilkanaście minut temu.
> Ostatnio edytowane przez niktspecjalny ; *01-04-2014 o 18:26*


A teraz możesz rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości i wrzucić jutro zdjęcie tego samego domu, robione z tej samej perspektywy, ale w dzień.
Domek, owszem, ładnie się prezentuje nocą, ale w świetle słonecznym będzie pewnie jeszcze ładniej wyglądał! Zobaczymy dachówkę oraz zagospodarowanie działki.
Czekamy...



EDIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sorry, coś mi się popierdzieliło podczas edytowania wątku!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Proszę o usunięcie dubla poprzedniego mojego posta.

----------


## małymiki

> Czy dolozenie 10 cm styro z kazdej strony to super ocieplony dom? A ile dzis trzeba dac zeby spelnil normy:15?
> 
> Wentylacje mechaniczna samoroby robia ponizej 5 tys PLN. Pokaz mi wentylacje grawitacyjna z wykonczonymi kominami w tej cenie.
> 
> A okna jakie zalozysz? Doplacisz zeby byly cieple i poprosisz o podziurawienie nawiewnikami? Na samym ich braku oraz stalych niektorych szkleniach mozesz urwac dobry 1000 zl.
> 
> Czy te 10 tys. z 200 do wydania to tak duzo zeby miec dom troche lepszy od takiego, ktory ledwo spelni dzisiejsze normy?
> 
> A ile bedziecie mieszkac? Bo jak za pare lat wegiel podrozeje (wiecej go raczej na rynku nie bedzie) to co dolozysz tego styropianu?
> ...


Jak zdrożeje węgiel zdrożeje też prąd.

Mała dygresja: 

Obecnie mieszkam w domu ok. 125m2, parterówka,  40-letnim, mur pustak + luft + cegła, nieocieplony, okna dako, półka średnia niższa, strop monolit + 5cm styropian + beton, dach nieocieplony, grzejemy miałem, piec z automatyką, rozpalanie raz na 24h. Zastanawialiśmy się, czy ocieplić dom, koszt oscyluje w granicach 15-20 tys. zł. Znajomi co identyczne domy poocieplali styropianem 10-15cm przy grzaniu też miałem oszczędzają na rok ok. 1-1,5 tony miału, czyli 400-600zł rocznie. Liczę średnio 500zł oszczędności, czyli zwrot ocieplenia zwróci się po minimum 30 latach. I sobie darowaliśmy ocieplenie.

----------


## AMI***

> Czy dolozenie 10 cm styro z kazdej strony to super ocieplony dom? A ile dzis trzeba dac zeby spelnil normy:15?
> 
> Wentylacje mechaniczna samoroby robia ponizej 5 tys PLN. Pokaz mi wentylacje grawitacyjna z wykonczonymi kominami w tej cenie.
> 
> A okna jakie zalozysz? Doplacisz zeby byly cieple i poprosisz o podziurawienie nawiewnikami? Na samym ich braku oraz stalych niektorych szkleniach mozesz urwac dobry 1000 zl.
> 
> Czy te 10 tys. z 200 do wydania to tak duzo zeby miec dom troche lepszy od takiego, ktory ledwo spelni dzisiejsze normy?
> 
> A ile bedziecie mieszkac? Bo jak za pare lat wegiel podrozeje (wiecej go raczej na rynku nie bedzie) to co dolozysz tego styropianu?
> ...



No właśnie. Rację masz stuprocentową. Nie wiem skąd jakaś panika z tym megadocieplaniem, kiedy to jest standard. Np. w szkielecie 200 mm iso w konstrukcji + 50 mm styropianu na elewacji oraz 200 mm iso w dachu jest wystarczające. Ciepłe okna (np. Iglo Energy Drutexu) i brak komina  :smile:  I jest ciepełko jak ta lala. A latem chłodek miły.

----------


## AMI***

> Jak zdrożeje węgiel zdrożeje też prąd.
> 
> Mała dygresja: 
> 
> Obecnie mieszkam w domu ok. 125m2, parterówka,  40-letnim, mur pustak + luft + cegła, nieocieplony, okna dako, półka średnia niższa, strop monolit + 5cm styropian + beton, dach nieocieplony, grzejemy miałem, piec z automatyką, rozpalanie raz na 24h. Zastanawialiśmy się, czy ocieplić dom, koszt oscyluje w granicach 15-20 tys. zł. Znajomi co identyczne domy poocieplali styropianem 10-15cm przy grzaniu też miałem oszczędzają na rok ok. 1-1,5 tony miału, czyli 400-600zł rocznie. Liczę średnio 500zł oszczędności, czyli zwrot ocieplenia zwróci się po minimum 30 latach. I sobie darowaliśmy ocieplenie.


Ale generalnie rozmawiamy o tym, żeby BUDUJĄC dom wybudować energooszczędny, bo Ty już z piasku bicza nie ukręcisz - masz żużel w ścianach i pozamiatane. Tobie ciepło idzie w ogrzewanie murów. Ty mówisz o wydatku 15-20 tys dodatkowych kosztów, podczas gdy przy budowie domu to nie są dodatkowe koszty  :smile:  Inaczej się wszystko kalkuluje.

----------


## imrahil

> Jak zdrożeje węgiel zdrożeje też prąd.
> 
> Mała dygresja: 
> 
> Obecnie mieszkam w domu ok. 125m2, parterówka,  40-letnim, mur pustak + luft + cegła, nieocieplony, okna dako, półka średnia niższa, strop monolit + 5cm styropian + beton, dach nieocieplony, grzejemy miałem, piec z automatyką, rozpalanie raz na 24h. Zastanawialiśmy się, czy ocieplić dom, koszt oscyluje w granicach 15-20 tys. zł. Znajomi co identyczne domy poocieplali styropianem 10-15cm przy grzaniu też miałem oszczędzają na rok ok. 1-1,5 tony miału, czyli 400-600zł rocznie. Liczę średnio 500zł oszczędności, czyli zwrot ocieplenia zwróci się po minimum 30 latach. I sobie darowaliśmy ocieplenie.


nie porównuj termomodernizacji z budową nowego domu. w nowym domu i tak płacisz za klej, tynk, robociznę, jedyny koszt to trochę więcej styropianu

----------


## małymiki

> nie porównuj termomodernizacji z budową nowego domu. w nowym domu i tak płacisz za klej, tynk, robociznę, jedyny koszt to trochę więcej styropianu


Generalnie to należało by w tym wątku nie wciskać budującym kitu, że ogrzewanie prądem jest tanie, bo jest najdroższe ze wszystkich źródeł ciepła.

----------


## imrahil

> Generalnie to należało by w tym wątku nie wciskać budującym kitu, że ogrzewanie prądem jest tanie, bo jest najdroższe ze wszystkich źródeł ciepła.


za to kotłownia kilkanaście razy tańsza a to jest wątek o tanim budowaniu  :smile: 

EDIT: poza tym ogrzewanie gazem na dzień dzisiejszy wcale jakoś specjalnie tańsze nie jest

EDIT2: co do izolacji - zobacz w tym roku projekty Archon albo Muratora, większość domów ma 20 cm styropianu, więc izolować i tak trzeba  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

Szkoda, ze nadal ciezko tak zrozumiec, ze nie kwota koncowa za dom tylko koszty i wygoda jego utrzymania sa istotne.

Jesli by mnie srodki ograniczaly, wolalbym uciac powierzchni salonu i miec CO bezobslugowe niz paprac sie z weglem jak 100 lat temu...

Poza tym prosze pamietac, ze np w takim Krakowie palic weglem juz za chwile nie bedzie mozna..., natomiast do pradu zawsze mozna dolozyc fotoogniwa czy klimatyzator z opcja grzania i rahcunki beda mniejsze niz prad bytowy czy dowolny inny staly element domowego budzetu...

Uwierzcie, ze mozna dzisiaj grzac pradem i placic za to malo.

----------


## małymiki

> za to kotłownia kilkanaście razy tańsza a to jest wątek o tanim budowaniu


No właśnie wątek o tanim budowaniu a tutaj ogrzewanie prądem + dom energooszczędny, dobrze, że jeszcze niektórzy pasywnych tu nie polecają  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## małymiki

> Uwierzcie, ze mozna dzisiaj grzac pradem i placic za to malo.


To czemu sam masz ogrzewanie gazowe z tego co widzę w podpisie a nie prąd ?
Poza tym napisz jak możesz ile wydajesz na drzewo do do kominka i jak dużo nim palisz ?

Pamiętajcie w jakim wątku piszemy, domy do 200 tys. zł czy jest sens marzyć. Sama nazwa mówi za siebie, ludzie szukają tutaj inspiracji i zachęty do budowy tanich domów, których utrzymanie potem ich nie wykończy finansowo, często budują na kredyt, żyją od wypłaty do wypłaty a co niektórzy próbują ich przekonać do prądu. 

Wiadomo o wygodnie przy węglu tradycyjnym czy miale można zapomnieć, ale liczy się cena ogrzewania.

----------


## imrahil

> No właśnie wątek o tanim budowaniu a tutaj ogrzewanie prądem + dom energooszczędny, dobrze, że jeszcze niektórzy pasywnych tu nie polecają


według przepisów, które sam przytoczyłeś, za kilka lat wszystkie domy będą energooszczędne. nadal będzie warto wg Ciebie pchać do nich kotłownie za dziesiątki tysięcy, często na kredyt?

----------


## CodeSnipper

> Możesz podać link do takiego grzejnika, który zamierasz zakupić


Nie mogę bo nie wiem jeszcze jaki wybiorę  :smile:  Są takie po 50 zł i takie po kilkaset. Planuje wydać nie więcej jak 150 za sztukę. 

Ot taki link z googla: http://www.leroymerlin.pl/ogrzewanie/ogrzewanie-elektryczne/konwektory,a1338.html

A energooszczędny niekoniecznie znaczy drogi. Drogi jak stawiany przez firmę - bo marketing kosztuje. Jeśli samemu - może być tańszy od zwykłego murowańca stawianego ekipami.

----------


## małymiki

> według przepisów, które sam przytoczyłeś, za kilka lat wszystkie domy będą energooszczędne. nadal będzie warto wg Ciebie pchać do nich kotłownie za dziesiątki tysięcy, często na kredyt?


Nie twórzmy mitów, że w małym domku kotłownia na paliwo stałe kosztuje dziesiątki tysięcy złotych. Wg mnie to wydatek max 20 000zł z montażem.

----------


## imrahil

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...f6e52ca0d,2706 lub coś podobnego - jak myślicie, ile może kosztować budowa takiego domu? zakłada się ekipami:
- SSO bez działówek
- tynki
- wylewki
- okna i drzwi zewnętrzne
- elewacja (może jednak samodzielne przyklejenie styropianu)

----------


## imrahil

> Nie twórzmy mitów, że w małym domku kotłownia na paliwo stałe kosztuje dziesiątki tysięcy złotych. Wg mnie to wydatek max 20 000zł z montażem.


co wliczasz w koszt tej kotłowni? bo kocioł elektryczny można mieć za 2500 zł

----------


## małymiki

> co wliczasz w koszt tej kotłowni? bo kocioł elektryczny można mieć za 2500 zł


1. Kotłownia 6m2 - 1000zł/1m2 pomieszczenia gospodarczego - 6000zł
2. Komin systemowy z wkładem - 2000zł
3. Piec 14Kw miałowy  - 2500zł
4. Zasobnik CWU - 600zł
5. Grzejniki - 4000zł
6. Robocizna, przewody, rozdzielacz, itp - ze 5000zł

----------


## imrahil

> 1. Kotłownia 6m2 - 1000zł/1m2 pomieszczenia gospodarczego - 6000zł
> 2. Komin systemowy z wkładem - 2000zł
> 3. Piec 14Kw miałowy  - 2500zł
> 4. Zasobnik CWU - 600zł
> 5. Grzejniki - 4000zł
> 6. Robocizna, przewody, rozdzielacz, itp - ze 5000zł


a opał gdzie trzymać? coś tanio ten komin, gdzie koszt robocizny, obróbki dachowe? otynkowany jest ponad dachem? tak z ciekawości pytam, nie mam komina, więc może nie wiem ile to kosztuje. chodzi mi raczej o to, żeby ludzie nie szli bezwarunkowo w węgiel.

----------


## artix1

> A energooszczędny niekoniecznie znaczy drogi. Drogi jak stawiany przez firmę - bo marketing kosztuje. Jeśli samemu - może być tańszy od zwykłego murowańca stawianego ekipami.


 Racja. Można się spierać czy opłaca się dołożyć trochę więcej ocieplenia czy nie i kiedy to sie zwróci. Nawet się nad tym nie zastanawiałem budując mój dom. Od samego początku nastawiłem się na maksymalne ograniczenie strat ciepła, wszystko w granicach rozsądku oczywiście. Kiedy to się zwróci? Nie mam pojęcia i nawet mnie to nie interesuje. Targetem było jak najmniejsze zapotrzebowanie na ciepło. Niestety jeszcze w trakcie budowy myślałem o super ekegroszku i stąd komin w kotłowni, drugi jest tylko do kominka (pow. doprowadzone z zew.). W miarę "mielenia" tematu ogrzewania, ekogroszek zupełnie mi zbrzydł :tongue: . Zdecydowałem sie na PC powietrze-woda + grzejniki niskotemperaturowe, nie specjalnie jestem zwolennikiem podłogówki ze wzgledu na bezwładność. Dom jest dobrze ocieplony, maksymalnie szczelny. Wg OZC asolta, projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku wynosi 4139W. Pow. całkowita z garażem 136m2 (też ogrzewany). Czy jest sens budować energooszczędnie? Tak myślę. Nie stać mnie na tradycyjne budowanie. Jak na razie koszt 220tys. bez PC i reku. Mogę być palaczem ale tylko kominka w salonie, strasznie leniwy się zrobiłem  :big grin: .

----------


## małymiki

> Najdrożej będzie węglem...


Prima aprillis już było  :smile: 
Chyba jednak 3/4 Polaków łącznie ze mną to idioci, skoro lubią się babrać z węglem i jeszcze to najdrożej wychodzi.  :big lol: 
Ludzie litości !!!!  :roll eyes:

----------


## małymiki

> Komin+kocioł to ok.15tys.zł,prąd to max.3tys.zł,róznica 12tys.zł.
> W którym miejscu prąd jest droższy ? Ile lat można grzać prądem,żeby tą różnicę w inwestycji zniwelować ?


W tym prąd jest droższy, że, aby koszty ogrzewania nim były niskie musisz mieć porządne ocieplenie całego domu, drogie okna, rekuperator z odzyskiem ciepła, czemu nie liczysz tych kosztów ? Gdybyś tego nie zrobił koszt ogrzewania prądem by Cię wykończył, Poza tym ciekawi mnie jaka grzejący prądem mają temp. w domu, mam 2 znajomych co grzeją prądem, to jak idę do nich w zimę, zabieram porządny sweter. Dla nich 19 stopni to ciepło, dla mnie ciepło to 23.

----------


## fotohobby

> Jak zdrożeje węgiel zdrożeje też prąd.
> 
> Mała dygresja: 
> 
> Obecnie mieszkam w domu ok. 125m2, parterówka,  40-letnim, mur pustak + luft + cegła, nieocieplony, okna dako, półka średnia niższa, strop monolit + 5cm styropian + beton, dach nieocieplony, grzejemy miałem, piec z automatyką, rozpalanie raz na 24h. Zastanawialiśmy się, czy ocieplić dom, koszt oscyluje w granicach 15-20 tys. zł. Znajomi co identyczne domy poocieplali styropianem 10-15cm przy grzaniu też miałem oszczędzają na rok ok. 1-1,5 tony miału, czyli 400-600zł rocznie. Liczę średnio 500zł oszczędności, czyli zwrot ocieplenia zwróci się po minimum 30 latach. I sobie darowaliśmy ocieplenie.


Tylko kiedy budujesz dom 80-100m2 i chcesz go docieplić warstwa styropianu grubszą o 10cm, niż to w projekcie, to ponosisz koszt około 2,5tys złotych...

Taki dom to około 150m2, czyli zaledwie 15m3 dodatkowego styropianu...

----------


## artix1

Tak sie zastanawiam jaka żywotność ma przeciętny piec na miał, węgiel, ekogroszek itd. 5, 8lat?. Koszt "dobrego" kotła na eko z podajnikiem i sterowaniem to już chyba 5tys wzwyż, instalacja plus ten nieszczęsny komin i mamy gruuubo ponad dychę. za te powiedzmy 8 lat trzeba myśleć o następnym. Tak wiem, PC czy gazowiec też może szlag trafić. Mieszkam w skandynawii, wynajmuję mieszkanie w domu odrzewanym gruntową PC, dookoła w największe mrozy dymu brak, rzadko czuję gdzieś zapach dymu z  kominka. Tu można oddychać bez problemu, nie musze włączać obiegu zamknietego w went. w samochodzie co ma miejsce jak wracam do kraju trochę sobie pobudować.   Na stare lata nie mam zamiaru zapirdzielać z wiaderkiem węgla do pieca, taki mam kaprys, a co bogatemu wolno  :big grin:

----------


## małymiki

> Komin systemowy również ponad dachem będzie systemowy czyli surowy ?
> 14kW w domu,który potrzebuje max.4kW,gratuluję i życzę powodzenia,zasobnik na cwu 600l ?,na jedną osobę 50l.
> Grzejniki,cóż,PRL już minął a podłogówka będzie tańsza.


1. Zasobnik miało być 160l. nie 600l.
2. Dolicz ten 1000zł na cegły na ten komin, niech stracę.
3. Koszt podłogówki na gotowo to 85-100zł /m2 więc w czym będzie tańsza od grzejników ? 

Oczywiście kosztów rekuperatora i solidnego ocieplenia domu, ciepłych okien nie podasz, bo po co, lepiej upierać się przy swoim.

----------


## imrahil

> Poza tym,nikt Ci dzisiaj nie odbierze domu z mniejszym wspólczynnikiem przenikania ciepła przez ściany niż 0,28


z mniejszym współczynnikiem tak, z większym nie  :wink:  i chyba jest to 0,25 do końca roku 2016

----------


## imrahil

> 1. Zasobnik miało być 160l. nie 600l.
> 2. Dolicz ten 1000zł na cegły na ten komin, niech stracę.
> 3. Koszt podłogówki na gotowo to 85-100zł /m2 więc w czym będzie tańsza od grzejników ? 
> 
> Oczywiście kosztów rekuperatora i solidnego ocieplenia domu, ciepłych okien nie podasz, bo po co, lepiej upierać się przy swoim.


coś drogo liczysz tę podłogówkę a tanio grzejniki. rekuperacja z wątku o domach pasywnych:




> ...
> - wentylacja z rekuperacją własnoreczna - 2x wentylator kanałowy VENTS TT PRO 160 za ok. 250zł/szt., wymiennik przeciwprądowy 150euro
> + koszty instalacji.


do tego jakieś kanały, można takie jak u Arturo i pewnie zmieścisz się w 2000 zł  :smile: . gdzie trzymać opał?

----------


## małymiki

> coś drogo liczysz tę podłogówkę . gdzie trzymać opał?


Opał w blaszaku  :smile:  Cena podłogówki wg mnie ok, patrzyłem na oferty w necie i po tyle chodzi to.

----------


## artix1

> Opał w blaszaku  Cena podłogówki wg mnie ok, patrzyłem na oferty w necie i po tyle chodzi to.


 Jak z obsługą takiej elektrociepłowni?. Domu na cały tydzień nie zostawisz, z urlopu zimowego nici   :tongue:

----------


## małymiki

> Do tak małego domu koszt rekuperatora 1,5tys.zł,z kanałami i z własnym ułożeniem ok.2-2,5tys.zł,oczywiście przy niskim budżecie,bo jak ktoś ma wyższy to i ceny reku są inne.


Jak mi za tą cenę założysz rekuperator to biorę go dziś  :smile:

----------


## małymiki

> Jak z obsługą takiej elektrociepłowni?. Domu na cały tydzień nie zostawisz, z urlopu zimowego nici


A kto z kredytem na karku jeździ na urlop zimowy  :wink:  :tongue: 
Istnieje jeszcze coś takiego jak sąsiad, rodzina, znajomi  :smile: 
Uśmiałem się z tej elektrociepłowni, no jak kto, palacz potrzebny  :smile: 

Fajnie by było jakby zwolennicy prądu, mający w podpisie reku, pompę ciepła, super ocieplony domek, podali ile na niego wydali a potem proponuję pospamować w dziale jak zbudowałem dom za 400 tys. zł  :smile: 
Dom za 200 tys. zł to oszczędzanie na wszystkim, od początku do końca, każdy 1000zł oszczędności się liczy, jednak wiele osób tu piszących tego nie rozumie niestety i robi ludziom wodę z mózgu.

----------


## artix1

> A kto z kredytem na karku jeździ na urlop zimowy 
> Istnieje jeszcze coś takiego jak sąsiad, rodzina, znajomi 
> Uśmiałem się z tej elektrociepłowni, no jak kto, palacz potrzebny


 Ha ha,  no tak bez palacza na stałym etacie ani rusz  :big grin: . Eee tam, pomimo kredytu na karku, zawsze można agospodarować jakiś grosz na powiedzmy weekend w "słynnm" Zakopcu. Zupełnie teraz nie złośliwe ale tam jest dopiero mikroklmat zimą  :tongue: . Wieczorem jak na Saharze podczas burzy piakowej. Kufa normalnie Ciechocinek  :big grin: , Kilka razy byłem to wiem  :tongue:

----------


## małymiki

> A jaki problem podpiąć go do gniazdka ?
> http://allegro.pl/centrala-rekuperator-dospel-luna-200-bypass-i4087767893.html


A gdzie reszta systemu, rury, itp ? Chyba, ze teraz reku robią plug and play  :big grin:

----------


## małymiki

> Kanały:
> http://allegro.pl/przewod-rura-sonodec-127-mm-dec-termoflex-10-mb-i4094390112.html
> U mnie wyszło ok.70mb czyli ok.700zł,dwie skrzynki rozdzielcze ok.150zł,anemostaty ok.300zł i to wszystko.
> W mniejszym domu będzie taniej.


Tak z ciekawości jaki masz sam reku, też ten najtańszy z możliwie najtańszych za 1500zł czy lepszy ?  :tongue:

----------


## małymiki

> Ze średniej półki cenowej za ok.4tys.zł


Ile na gotowo Cie wyniósł całość z montażem, jeśli to nie tajemnica ?

----------


## małymiki

> Ha ha,  no tak bez palacza na stałym etacie ani rusz . Eee tam, pomimo kredytu na karku, zawsze można agospodarować jakiś grosz na powiedzmy weekend w "słynnm" Zakopcu. Zupełnie teraz nie złośliwe ale tam jest dopiero mikroklmat zimą . Wieczorem jak na Saharze podczas burzy piakowej. Kufa normalnie Ciechocinek , Kilka razy byłem to wiem


Skandynawia to nie Polandia  :smile:  Tu jest hardcore  :smile:

----------


## małymiki

> Komin+kocioł to ok.15tys.zł,prąd to max.3tys.zł,róznica 12tys.zł.


Zastanawia mnie jedno, czemu jak podajesz koszt reku, to linkujesz najtańszą możliwą opcję a jak kilka postów wyżej podajesz cenę komina + kotła to wychodzi Ci aż 15 000zł ? A przecież kociołek z automatyką na węgiel do małego domku kosztuje trochę ponad 2000zł.

http://allegro.pl/kociol-kotly-piece...092215344.html

----------


## artix1

> Skandynawia to nie Polandia  Tu jest hardcore


 O taaak  :big grin: . Przy okazji wszystkie kanały, skrzynki rozdzielcze, kanały PE-FLEX i anemostaty kosztowały 3500zł i ile dobrze pamietam. Montaż samemu, reku na razie brak. Uparłem sie na droższą centralę, koszt ponad 6tys. Całość zamknę w 10tys. Mam teraz reku w wynajmowanym mieszkaniu i jestem baaardzo zadowolony jakością powietrza wewnątrz. Myślę, że warto sie skusić na to ustrojstwo. Nie mam pojecia "kiedy się zwróci", bo nie o to chodzi. ale była to rzecz, którą musiałem mieć w domu. Dodatkowo odzyskuje cenne kilowaty z wyrzucanego powietrza.

----------


## małymiki

> Pokaż mi na forum chociaż jednego użytkownika tego lub podobnego najtańszego badziewia na węgiel w nowym domu.
> Z tego co widzę,ludzie montują kotły za 7-10tys.zł.
> A na forum jest spora grupa osób u których te najtańsze rekuperatory już pracują.


Oczywiście ten kocioł testowałeś, paliłeś w nim i stwierdziłeś, że badziewie ? Czy tylko piszesz tak, żeby pisać ?
Ja Ci powiem, że z powodzeniem używam takiego kotła u siebie w domu, chodzi już 8 sezon, przez 8 lat miał 1 awarię w tym roku (spaliła się dmuchawa od nadmuchu, koszt nowej 200zł).

----------


## małymiki

> Ogłoś to forumowym sprzedawcom kotłów,zrobisz furorę


Nie głupi pomysł  :smile:  Zrobiłbym karierę, od palacza do wielkiego forumowego świata :big grin:

----------


## Kalisa

Małymiki ja cię do niczego namawiac nie będę bo zupełnie się nie znam, ale mam wrażenie że tak się sfiksowałeś na groszku że w ogóle nie docierają do ciebie argumenty innych forumowiczów. 
Kilka lat temu, przeprowadzając się do domu kupiliśmy  piec na miał, teraz nawet przez chwilę nie rozważałabym takiego ogrzewania. W ciągu kilku lat urodziły się dzieci, mąż ciągle w pracy, więc ogrzewanie jest na mojej głowie. Niby nic, ale jednak machanie łopatą przy małych dzieciach nie jest dla mnie łatwe. Koszt dwóch ton z wrzuceniem  ( bo przecież sama  nie wrzucę ) to 1000 zł. Mój przyjaciel kupił piec na ekogroszek, obecnie ma rehabilitację na kręgosłup więc ogrzewaniem zajmuje się jego żona . Myślicie czasem o tym jak to będzie za kilka / kilkanaście lat ?
Pewnie nie, bo przecież was nigdy nic nie złamie.
Kolejny  minus palenia w piecu to smród za oknem w okresie zimowym. W mojej okolicy większość ludzi ma piece na węgiel / miał i można zapomniec o wywietrzeniu domu przed spaniem, na spacer z dzieckiem tez nie polecam wychodzić.

Teraz pewnie mnie zjecie żywcem za to co napisałam , trudno.  Chciałam tylko wyrazić  swoją opinię, nie będę więcej przekonywać że węgiel / miał to syf i na pewno nie będę " bić piany " w tym temacie.

----------


## małymiki

> Teraz pewnie mnie zjecie żywcem za to co napisałam , trudno.  Chciałam tylko wyrazić  swoją opinię, nie będę więcej przekonywać że węgiel / miał to syf i na pewno nie będę " bić piany " w tym temacie.


Nic z tych rzecz  :smile:  Forum to wolność słowa. To mnie "lobby" prądowe próbuje zjeść  :big grin: 

W 100% się z Tobą zgadzam, że węgiel to syf, trzeba pracy własnej włożyć co nieco, mieć skład na opał, itp.. Gdyby mnie było stać grzałbym pompą ciepła lub prądem.

Chciałbym tylko, aby ludzie, którzy piszą w tym wątku i marzą o domu do 200 tys. zł nie uwierzyli, że prądem jest tanio lub najtaniej, co niektórzy twierdzą. 
To co się zaoszczędzi na kotłowni, wyda się na prąd przez 4-5 lat a co potem ? Poza tym rezygnując z budowy komina co zrobić, jak prąd zdrożeje, jaka będzie alternatywa ? Pomijam już komfort cieplny w domu (wysokość temperatury), no ale co kto lubi, niektórzy siedzą w swetrze, mają 19 stopni i twierdzą, że tak jest super.

Ludzie zrozumcie, że dla budujących do 200 tys. zł często liczy się, aby zamieszkać w ogóle i oszczędność nawet 1000zł na rok przy ogrzewaniu to jest dużo.

Proponuję każdemu, kto myśli o grzaniu prądem, aby pojechał najpierw do kogoś w zimę jak będzie -20, zobaczył jak jest ciepło w całym domu a potem żeby porozmawiał jak ocieplony jest dom, jakie ma okna, czy ma reku , ogólnie ile na dom wydał na starcie.

Następnie proponuję sprawdzić na stronie z500.pl na dowolnym projekcie, jest sekcja po prawej stronie "Ile pali dom", powybierać sobie różne rodzaje ogrzewania i orientacyjnie się dowiecie ile kosztuje ogrzewanie prądem, ile gazem, ile węglem, itp.

----------


## małymiki

> Dlatego trzeba przemyśleć wszystko przed budową.
> Nie chcesz prądu o 12tys.zł tańszego w inwestycji niż węgiel to o 5 tys.zł więcej niż komin+kocioł+miejsce na opał masz powietrzną pompę ciepła i rachunki za ogrzewanie jak przy węglu,dodatkowo w gratisie masz pralnio-suszarnie zamiast kotlowni co w małym domu do 200tys.zł jest nie do przecenienia.
> Trzeba się tylko orientowac a nie tylko mylnie uważać,że jak tanio to tylko węgiel.


Skoro wg Ciebie to takie dobre rozwiązanie i tanie, czemu wszyscy tego nie stosują ?
Podaj przykład takiej pompy ciepła i cenę wraz z montażem takiego rozwiązania co ogrzeje domek 80-90m2.

----------


## małymiki

> Mój dom do tej pory na ogrzewanie i cwu "spalił" 2600kWh 
> Temperatura nie schodzi pon.22,5st.C.


Rozumiem, że to wynik za ostatnią zimę a w zasadzie jej brak ?

Na wschodzie Polski pompa ciepła powietrzna też się sprawdzi ? Bo wg mnie nie.

----------


## Wlade

"Ja nie będę miał kotłowni jako takiej. Będzie pomieszczenie gospodarcze 2x3m. W każdym pokoju grzejnik konwektorowy sterowany czasowo. Bo po co mi grzać cały dom, jeśli z sypialni korzystam od 22 do 6? Podobnie pokoje dzieci. Wrócą ze szkoły to prawie w 2-giej taryfie między 13-15 nagrzeje się pokój a potem przed snem, po 21. Rano Przed siódmą, żeby wstać w ciepłym i tyle."


Ponieważ sam ma szkieleciaka  ( tylko 15 cm wełny + 10 cm styro) bez reku to z doświadczenia zimowego powiem Ci że w takim domu ciepło ucieka dużo szybciej niż  z tradycyjnymi scianami i ciężko będzie grzać konwektorami tylko w II taryfie. Do tego co napisałeś przypomnę Ci, że są też wekendy, kiedy jest sie w domu cały dzień i niemal wszędzie- ale generalnie Twoje pomysly podobaja mi się  :wink:

----------


## małymiki

> Zejdzesz z zapotrzebowaniem do 30-40kWh/m2/rok z oszczędności z komina i kotła to dom zuzyje na ogrzewanie prądem za 3tys.zł 30/40*80=2400-3200kWh co daje ok.1000-1300zł za ogrzewanie za sezon.
> Nie chcesz zmniejszać zapotrzebowania to masz 70*80=5600kWh/2,5=2200kWh a to jest jakieś 1000zł za sezon grzewczy.


Popraw te wyliczenia bo to się kupy nie trzyma. Najpierw piszesz o 3000zł na rok , potem 1000-1300zł, potem 1000zł. Nie wiem o co Ci chodzi w tych wyliczeniach. To ile spali ten dom prądu na rok, za jaką kwotę wg Ciebie?

Odpaliłem kalulator Ile pali dom na stronie z500.pl

Dom Z253, parterowy, ok. 78m2 powierzchni użytkowej.

Wybrałem dla tego projektu:

- Ocieplenie ścian - styropian o podwyższonej izolacyjności  - grubość 20cm
- Ściana Ytong 24cm
- Ocieplenie ściany fundamentowej - styropian o podwyższonej izolacyjności  - grubość 20cm
- Izolacja podłogi - styropian o podwyższonej izolacyjności  - grubość 30cm
- Okna - PCV energooszczędne 
- Dodałem wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła
- Dodałem automatykę pokojową

I wychodzi koszt rocznego ogrzewania bez CWU:

- Kocioł na paliwo stałe - 643zł
- Ogrzewanie elektryczne - *3149zł* 

Obliczenia dla centralnej polski - Warszawa Okęcie.

----------


## miloszenko

> Popraw te wyliczenia bo to się kupy nie trzyma. Najpierw piszesz o 3000zł na rok , potem 1000-1300zł, potem 1000zł. Nie wiem o co Ci chodzi w tych wyliczeniach. To ile spali ten dom prądu na rok, za jaką kwotę wg Ciebie?


Czepiasz sie szczegolow i nic od siebie nie wnosisz...

Wez ten swoj dom daj komus do przeliczenia OZC. Popros o oszacowanie zapotrzebowania dla Tobie osiagalnych kosztow doinwestowania a styro, wentylacje itp.

Wtedy bedziesz znal dokladnie ile PLN wydasz aby zuzyc odpowiednio mniej kWh.

Bedzie Cie to kosztowac pare stowek a bedziesz wiedzial dokladnie i mial na to obliczenia.

Inaczej to pisanie jest bez sensu. Zafiksowales sie na wungiel i nie pogadasz...

Ja mam u siebie gaz, bo te 5 lat temu bylem "swiezakiem" i dzis zrobilbym to inaczej (patrz uzycie klimy do ogrzewania). Co nie zmienia faktu, ze nie musze nic robic aby w domu bylo cieplo, wszystko dzieje sie "samo" i nie wyobrazam sobie inaczej.

W ciagu ostatnich 2 lat jak mieszkamy zdazylo sie iz:

- urodzilo nam sie dziecko, nie bylo czasu na nic ani w dzien ani w nocy  :big tongue: 
- mialem 3 lekkie kontuzje: 2 razy skrecona kostka i raz naderwane plecy.

We wszystkich powyzszych sytuacjach trwajacych lacznie prawie 3 miesiace nie wyobrazam sobie noszenia opalu czy czyszczenia pieca, fizycznie nie mialby kto tego robic  :sad:

----------


## CodeSnipper

> Ponieważ sam ma szkieleciaka  ( tylko 15 cm wełny + 10 cm styro) bez reku to z doświadczenia zimowego powiem Ci że w takim domu ciepło ucieka dużo szybciej niż  z tradycyjnymi scianami i ciężko będzie grzać konwektorami tylko w II taryfie. Do tego co napisałeś przypomnę Ci, że są też wekendy, kiedy jest sie w domu cały dzień i niemal wszędzie- ale generalnie Twoje pomysly podobaja mi się


Wiem o tym. Niestety będe chyba pierwszym, który bedzie mógł taki dom (35cm izolacji) z takim grzaniem opisać w realu  :sad:  Taka rola pionierów. 

U mnie będzie reku samoróbka do tego GWC 60 metrów zakopany na 2m pod gruntem, do CWU piec zgazowujący drewno i bufor 600-800 l. Ogrzewajacy wodę przepływowo w spirali. Chcę z tego bufora zabrać trochę do ogrzania wpadającego z GWC powietrza. Po wstępnych testach wiem, że ten piecyk spokojnie starczy do zagrzania całego bufora raz na kilka dni, może nawet tydzień. Do tego jest czyściutka robota przy nim.

Latem CWU grzana powietrzem spod blachy. Pod domem 1,2m pustej przestrzeni "grzanej" w zimie z drugiej nitki GWC - 30metrowej.

malymiki - ja mam zaledwie 150 tysięcy na ten dom. Dlatego nie stać mnie na marnowanie kasy przy budowie. Nie licze też strasznie kiedy mi się zwróci albo i nie. Po prostu wyzsze rachunki w przyszłości traktuję jako spłatę braku wydatków przy budowie  :wink:

----------


## małymiki

> Inaczej to pisanie jest bez sensu. Zafiksowales sie na wungiel i nie pogadasz...


Jakbyś czytał dokładnie to co piszę, to byś wiedział, że węgiel to nie jest to, o czym marzę całe życie.
Tylko dyskusja toczy się  o coś zupełnie innego, o koszty !!! 

Myślę, że dobrym podsumowaniem tej dyskusji będzie to:

I wychodzi koszt rocznego ogrzewania bez CWU:

- Kocioł na paliwo stałe - 643zł
- Ogrzewanie elektryczne - 3149zł 

Dla każdego innego projektu domu wyliczenia są podobne, jeżeli chodzi o porównanie kosztów grzania węgiel kontra prąd, no chyba, że powiecie, że kalkulatory kłamią.

P.S. Też chce grzać prądem  :tongue:  , szukam tylko sponsora.

----------


## małymiki

> To czemu z uporem maniaka i bezmyślnie chcesz wydać na węgiel ponad 10tys zł więcej niż za prąd a za oszczędzone ponad 10tys.zł doprowadzić dom grzany prądem do rachunków takich jak przy węglu ?
> Masochista ?


Sam chyba nie wierzysz w to co piszesz  :smile: 

Czyli według Ciebie, mam tak:

I wychodzi koszt rocznego ogrzewania bez CWU:

- Kocioł na paliwo stałe - 643zł
- Ogrzewanie elektryczne - 3149zł 

Dokładam 10 000zł i mam tak:

I wychodzi koszt rocznego ogrzewania bez CWU:

- Ogrzewanie elektryczne - 643zł

 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## miloszenko

> Jakbyś czytał dokładnie to co piszę, to byś wiedział, że węgiel to nie jest to, o czym marzę całe życie.
> Tylko dyskusja toczy się  o coś zupełnie innego, o koszty !!! 
> 
> Myślę, że dobrym podsumowaniem tej dyskusji będzie to:
> 
> I wychodzi koszt rocznego ogrzewania bez CWU:
> 
> - Kocioł na paliwo stałe - 643zł
> - Ogrzewanie elektryczne - 3149zł 
> ...


Calkiem ciekawe porownanie, ale pokazuje jedynie koszt samego paliwa.

A teraz podaj jakies wiarygodne zrodlo podajace sprawnosc spalania tego wegla, zwlaszcza latem ...

Acha, i dolicz prosze koszt pracy pomp obiegowych i ew. jakiegos wentyla (nie wiem dokladnie ktore piece maja wspomaganie ciagu, itd) ale dla przykladu: przez dobe pompa obiegowa w moim piecu potrafi zjesc 1 kWh, co w miesiacu marcu przy grzaniu klima bylo polowe tego co ta klima zuzyla na dobe na ogrzanie wiekszosci domu.

Jak policzysz sprawnosc spalania, koszt pracy dodatkowych urzadzen i dodasz obslugowosc takiego systemu to dziwie sie, ze dalej ludzie w ta ida...

Wez znajdz jakies sasiednie forumowe budowy, ale tych nieco cieplejszych domow, dowiedz sie co po ile za ile na ile, moze to troche da do myslenia, ze era wrzucania opalu do pieca dla nowych domow sie konczy...

----------


## dlt7

> [...] Odpaliłem kalulator Ile pali dom na stronie z500.pl
> 
> Dom Z253, parterowy, ok. 78m2 powierzchni użytkowej.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I wychodzi koszt rocznego ogrzewania bez CWU:
> 
> - Kocioł na paliwo stałe - 643zł
> ...


A w kWh ile to miało palić? Bo coś mi się wydaje, że ten kalkulator to w G11 liczy...

Poza tym ile dla Ciebie (w złotówkach) to rozsądny koszt ogrzewania (tylko CO) domu 80-100m2?

----------


## małymiki

> Calkiem ciekawe porownanie, ale pokazuje jedynie koszt samego paliwa.
> 
> A teraz podaj jakies wiarygodne zrodlo podajace sprawnosc spalania tego wegla, zwlaszcza latem ...
> 
> Acha, i dolicz prosze koszt pracy pomp obiegowych i ew. jakiegos wentyla (nie wiem dokladnie ktore piece maja wspomaganie ciagu, itd) ale dla przykladu: przez dobe pompa obiegowa w moim piecu potrafi zjesc 1 kWh, co w miesiacu marcu przy grzaniu klima bylo polowe tego co ta klima zuzyla na dobe na ogrzanie wiekszosci domu.
> 
> Jak policzysz sprawnosc spalania, koszt pracy dodatkowych urzadzen i dodasz obslugowosc takiego systemu to dziwie sie, ze dalej ludzie w ta ida...
> 
> Wez znajdz jakies sasiednie forumowe budowy, ale tych nieco cieplejszych domow, dowiedz sie co po ile za ile na ile, moze to troche da do myslenia, ze era wrzucania opalu do pieca dla nowych domow sie konczy...


1. W lato u siebie w domu CWU grzeje prądem, czasem drzewem. 
2. Doliczam te 1kWh na pompy obiegowe, 1kWh łącznie z przesyłem ok. 0, 6zł to masz 18zł na miesiąc x 6 miesięcy sezon grzewczy średnio = ok. 110zł
3. Ja ciągle pisze o kosztach a Wy tylko o bezobsługowości prądu, która i dla mnie jest bezapelacyjna.

----------


## małymiki

> 643zł to jest jakieś 2500-3000kWh a to jest w przypadku domu 80m2 zapotrzebowanie 30-40kWh/m2/rok czyli nawet nie dom niskoenergooszczedny,na forum są domy cieplejsze.


Czekam tylko na to, jak ludziom chcącym budować  za 200 000zł polecisz dom pasywny  :smile: 
Wtedy koszty grzania prądem będą z pewnością mieli bardzo niskie  :smile:  :roll eyes:

----------


## miloszenko

> 1. W lato u siebie w domu CWU grzeje prądem, czasem drzewem. 
> 2. Doliczam te 1kWh na pompy obiegowe, 1kWh łącznie z przesyłem ok. 0, 6zł to masz 18zł na miesiąc x 6 miesięcy sezon grzewczy średnio = ok. 110zł
> 3. Ja ciągle pisze o kosztach a Wy tylko o bezobsługowości prądu, która i dla mnie jest bezapelacyjna.


To wez teraz to 18 zl podziel przez 0,3 i masz 64 kWh z pradu w nocy na CO....

Tu 18zl , tam 15zl, a moja klima grzala 23 dni marca zuzywajac 52 kWh....

----------


## miloszenko

> Czekam tylko na to, jak ludziom chcącym budować  za 200 000zł polecisz dom pasywny 
> Wtedy koszty grzania prądem będą z pewnością mieli bardzo niskie


100 m2 w standardzie pasywnym w stanie deweloperskim sam Ci postawie za 200 tysi, o ile nie jestes za daleko Krakowa  :big tongue:

----------


## miloszenko

> Takie jest pojęcie inwestorów,którzy nie widzą nic poza węglem


Moze bardziej chodzi o to, ze tak rozumiana jest taniosc.

Postawic dom ledwo mieszczacy sie w normach, z byle czego, a potem palic najtanszym (w teorii) paliwem zeby rachunki nie zabily, choc za 5 lat i tak kwota za CO/CWU moze byc trudna do drzwigania....

Ludzie, popatrzcie troche w stecz, zawsze bedzie tak, ze bedzie sie nas doic chocby nie wiem jak zuzycie spadalo, kiedys dom wciagal 10 ton wegla bylo nas stac, teraz potrzeba 2/3 ton ciezar finansowy podobny...

----------


## małymiki

> 100 m2 w standardzie pasywnym w stanie deweloperskim sam Ci postawie za 200 tysi, o ile nie jestes za daleko Krakowa


Deweloperka a gdzie reszta  :wink:  Trzeba założyć wątek dom do ok. 300 tys. i wtedy można Wasze posty tam przerzucić.
Doradźcie lepiej jakiś fajny projekt domku max 100m2, bo oprócz doktoryzacji na węglu, robię 2 doktorat na projektach i szczerze mówiąc dalej nie wiem jaki projekt budować. :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 




> Takie jest pojęcie inwestorów,którzy nie widzą nic poza węglem


Węgiel czarny, kurzy się i sporo zasłania przecież  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Deweloperka a gdzie reszta  Trzeba założyć wątek dom do ok. 300 tys. i wtedy można Wasze posty tam przerzucić.
> Doradźcie lepiej jakiś fajny projekt domku max 100m2, bo oprócz doktoryzacji na węglu, robię 2 doktorat na projektach i szczerze mówiąc dalej nie wiem jaki projekt budować.


Dobra, postawie Ci za 250 pasywny z wykonczeniem w cenach Ikea moze byc?  :smile: 

Co do projektu to osobiscie doradzam architekta i projekt indywidualny. Kilka spotkan i masz na dloni dokladnie to co chcesz, te dni, tygodnie spedzane na przegladaniu tysiecy gotowcow i probowaniu ich dopasowac do swoich potrzeb sa psu w d....

Potem taki wybierasz i dokonujesz w nim nastu zmian, na budownie zmieniasz kolejne 10 szczegolow, itd...

----------


## małymiki

> Dobra, postawie Ci za 250 pasywny z wykonczeniem w cenach Ikea moze byc?


Za dużo jak na moje możliwości $$$. Muszę zamieszkać za 200 tys. zł, działkę już mam. Do miłości do węgla  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  muszę dodać nienawiść do kredytów. :mad:  Pamiętam, że jak wziąłem swój chyba 2 kredyt w życiu, to  3 dni potem zredukowali mój etat.

----------


## miloszenko

> Za dużo jak na moje możliwości $$$. Muszę zamieszkać za 200 tys. zł, działkę już mam. Do miłości do węgla  muszę dodać nienawiść do kredytów. Pamiętam, że jak wziąłem swój chyba 2 kredyt w życiu, to  3 dni potem zredukowali mój etat.


No dobra, to bedzie 80 m2 bez zadnej kotlowni (moze wejda 3 sypialnie) za 200 tys, moze byc ? :smile:

----------


## małymiki

> No dobra, to bedzie 80 m2 bez zadnej kotlowni (moze wejda 3 sypialnie) za 200 tys, moze byc ?


Kusząca propozycja  :smile: 

Mi się widzi taki projekt, ale nie wiem czy w tych magicznych 200 tys. zł jest szansa go postawić do zamieszkania.

http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Tal...idp,22078.html

Chociaż wujek budowlaniec namawia mnie do domku z poddaszem, twierdzi, że 1m2 wyjdzie na pewno taniej niż w parterowym. Teraz mieszkam w parterze i parter mi się widzi, te skosy jakoś średnio mi się widzą.

----------


## miloszenko

> Kusząca propozycja 
> 
> Mi się widzi taki projekt, ale nie wiem czy w tych magicznych 200 tys. zł jest szansa go postawić do zamieszkania.
> 
> http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Tal...idp,22078.html
> 
> Chociaż wujek budowlaniec namawia mnie do domku z poddaszem, twierdzi, że 1m2 wyjdzie na pewno taniej niż w parterowym. Teraz mieszkam w parterze i parter mi się widzi, te skosy jakoś średnio mi się widzą.


Calkiem calkiem ten projekt, pare tu sie na forum takich buduje, calkiem energooszczednych, koszty sa niskie, ba niektorzy sie w 150 tys zmiesclili :smile: 

Co do domu z poddaszem ponizej 100 m2 to porazka, bedziesz mial male klitki, duzo miejsca stracisz na klatke schodowa i jeszcze te schody  :sad: 

Jak masz miejsce na dzialce i mocno ograniczony budzet to to co pokazales jak najbardziej sie nada.

----------


## małymiki

> Calkiem calkiem ten projekt, pare tu sie na forum takich buduje, calkiem energooszczednych, koszty sa niskie, ba niektorzy sie w 150 tys zmiesclili
> 
> Co do domu z poddaszem ponizej 100 m2 to porazka, bedziesz mial male klitki, duzo miejsca stracisz na klatke schodowa i jeszcze te schody 
> 
> Jak masz miejsce na dzialce i mocno ograniczony budzet to to co pokazales jak najbardziej sie nada.


Miejsca na działce nie brakuje mi . Własnie w tym poddaszu nie widzą mi się te skosy i ciasne, małe pomieszczenia na górze przy małym metrażu domku. Poza tym zabudowa skosów to wszystko na wymiar, nie wstawi się prostej, prostopadłościennej, taniej szafy. I trzeba z 10 000zł władować w schody, które są zwykle ozdobą salonu, tak na marginesie schody w salonie jakoś mi się nie widzą. 

Myślałem jeszcze o Z253, ale moja 2 połówka mówi, że za mały.  :smile: 

http://z500.pl/projekt/726/Z253,part...ne-ogolne.html

I jeszcze projekt Delicja:

http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Del...idp,15009.html

----------


## DEZET

O ogrzewaniu - będę grzał gazem, przyłącze mam zrobione.
Komin mam do kominka+ 3 kanały wentylacyjne h=7,3m-(systemowy) mnie kosztował wykończony całkowicie ok. 4 (z fundamentem). Teraz systemowe są tańsze, kupowałem w 2009r.
Zawsze się mówiło, że inwestycja w prąd jest tania, ale eksploatacja droga, przy węglu odwrotnie- co zresztą pokazane wyżej. Czy różnicę 10k można tak uzyskać, bez inwestycji w lepsze ocieplenie, śmiem wątpić. Wszystko trzeba liczyć i to nie z kalkulatora na jakiejś stronce www.

Malymiki- pokazałeś domek(Talia mała), który bym zakwalifikował do tego wątku. Jeśli mieszkasz w parterówce, to nie rób błędu i nie buduj dla siebie z poddaszem użytkowym. Jedynie drzwi tarasowe przesuwne zamieniłbym na zwykłe, bo znacznie tańsze.

----------


## małymiki

> Malymiki- pokazałeś domek(Talia mała), który bym zakwalifikował do tego wątku. Jeśli mieszkasz w parterówce, to nie rób błędu i nie buduj dla siebie z poddaszem użytkowym. Jedynie drzwi tarasowe przesuwne zamieniłbym na zwykłe, bo znacznie tańsze.


Dokładnie bym zmienił to samo i resztę zostawił bez żadnych zmian.
No może jeszcze zamiast tej pralni w pomieszczeniu 1.8 zrobiłbym garderobę, spiżarkę lub pomieszczenie gospodarcze na graty.
To jest nowy projekt, jeszcze nikt go nie zbudował.
Nawet mi się podoba pod tym względem, że ma strop wylewany w projekcie.
Bryła domu i konstrukcja dachu wróży w miarę "niskie" koszty budowy.

----------


## DEZET

> Dokładnie bym zmienił to samo i resztę zostawił bez żadnych zmian.
> No może jeszcze zamiast tej pralni w pomieszczeniu 1.8 zrobiłbym garderobę, spiżarkę lub pomieszczenie gospodarcze na graty.
> To jest nowy projekt, jeszcze nikt go nie zbudował.
> Nawet mi się podoba pod tym względem, że ma strop wylewany w projekcie.
> Bryła domu i konstrukcja dachu wróży w miarę "niskie" koszty budowy.


Przemyśi, gdzie umieścić schody chowane w strop- ma całkiem fajny stryszek. 
Ten lany strop... nie tanie, ale solidne.

----------


## małymiki

> Przemyśi, gdzie umieścić schody chowane w strop- ma całkiem fajny stryszek. 
> Ten lany strop... nie tanie, ale solidne.


Właśnie nie wiem gdzie on w projekcie ma te schody, być może w korytarzu koło łazienki, bo tam zaznaczony jest taki prostokąt.
Cena stropu lanego: ok 12kg stali na 1m2 x 98m2 = ok. 1,2 tony stali * 2600zł/tona = 3120zł + beton ok. 15m3 = ok. 3000zł + szalunek (nie wiem ile wyjdzie, liczę ze 2000zł). Za ok. 8000zł zrobi gospodarczo strop w tym domku, ale tak jak napisałeś to solidne rozwiązanie.

Czy teriva lub akerman wyjdzie dużo taniej, nie sądzę.

Do tego dach bym zrobił pełne deskowanie + papa + blachodachówka i nawet jak coś odpukać by się kiedyś z dachem zadziało (mały przeciek) spadnie na beton i wyschnie. Najtaniej chyba by wyszedł strop drewniany w tym projekcie, ale jakoś nie mam do niego przekonania, poza tym na forum wiele osób, które go mają chciałby cofnąć czas i zrobić inny. Wole na wykończeniówce mocno zaoszczędzić, ale dach mieć w miarę solidny.

Z małych, tanich parterówek jeszcze mi się M72c podoba.
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,2499,0,0.htm

i P10 z praktyczneprojekty.pl
http://allegro.pl/projekt-malego-dom...096012786.html

----------


## syla135

chwile mnie nie było i jak temat poszedł do przodu...
myśmy się zdecydowali, będzie Z7 35, mąż mówi że jakby dzieci chciały kiedyś mieszkać z rodzinami z nami to podniosą sobie dach i mają 80m2 mieszkania. u nas nie będzie gazu w działce, tylko prąd.
i tak ogrzewanie czymś co potrzebuje miejsca w tak małym domku koszt pomieszczeń które nie da się na prawdę zmieścić a wyrzucanie kotłowni na zewnątrz wiadomo jak zwiększają koszty.
owszem to jeszcze wszystko do wyliczenia, ale uważam(ciągle jestem mądra tylko w teorii) że kominek z rozprowadzonymi rurami wystarczy aby ogrzać taki domek(to sprawdzone na domu około 70-80m2) i jak damy do tego grzejniki na prąd które będą dodatkiem i będą włączane np 1h przed powrotem do domu to myślę że nie zginiemy, tym bardziej że drzewo to tyle co wysiłku własnego a w tym mam i doświadczenie i wiedzę :smile: 
powiecie że na starość nie będzie mi się chciało drzewa ciągać? starość to ile lat? teraz 60latkowie są w formie, to co 70lat?? do niej mam ponad 40lat więc po spłacie kredytu może będę miała dobre dzieci i mi będą rąbać a może dorobimy się gazu? a może... właśnie wszytsko to tylko morze

----------


## DEZET

> chwile mnie nie było i jak temat poszedł do przodu...
> myśmy się zdecydowali, będzie Z7 35, mąż mówi że jakby dzieci chciały kiedyś mieszkać z rodzinami z nami to podniosą sobie dach i mają 80m2 mieszkania. u nas nie będzie gazu w działce, tylko prąd.
> i tak ogrzewanie czymś co potrzebuje miejsca w tak małym domku koszt pomieszczeń które nie da się na prawdę zmieścić a wyrzucanie kotłowni na zewnątrz wiadomo jak zwiększają koszty.
> owszem to jeszcze wszystko do wyliczenia, ale uważam(ciągle jestem mądra tylko w teorii) że kominek z rozprowadzonymi rurami wystarczy aby ogrzać taki domek(to sprawdzone na domu około 70-80m2) i jak damy do tego grzejniki na prąd które będą dodatkiem i będą włączane np 1h przed powrotem do domu to myślę że nie zginiemy, tym bardziej że drzewo to tyle co wysiłku własnego a w tym mam i doświadczenie i wiedzę
> powiecie że na starość nie będzie mi się chciało drzewa ciągać? starość to ile lat? teraz 60latkowie są w formie, to co 70lat?? do niej mam ponad 40lat więc po spłacie kredytu może będę miała dobre dzieci i mi będą rąbać a może dorobimy się gazu? a może... właśnie wszytsko to tylko morze


Fakt- gaz możesz mieć za kilka lat przy granicy- niech tylko kilka osób się obok zacznie budować i oczywiście jeśli gdzieś niedaleko jest ten gaz. Może pompy ciepła stanieją i będą w cenie dobrej lodówki, to też lepsze niż rąbanie i palenie w kominku. Osobiście uważam, że kominek z DGP (dystrybucja gorącego powietrza) nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem na stałe ogrzewanie. Jakby nie patrzeć z salonu robisz kotłownię, bo w grę wchodzi praktycznie palenie na okrągło. Konwektory dodatkowo- mz konieczne, bo rano lepiej wstać w nagrzanym niż zimnym pokoju- załączane automatycznie krótko przed pobudką  :wink:  Do dziś na wsi ludzie rąbią drzewo, ale czy nie warto "podarować sobie odrobinę luksusu"?
*
Malymiki* - "Do tego dach bym zrobił pełne deskowanie + papa + blachodachówka i nawet  jak coś odpukać by się kiedyś z dachem zadziało (mały przeciek) spadnie  na beton i wyschnie."

Strop betonowy i nie dasz na niego ocieplenia? Przeciek może być tam gdzie źle wykonasz obróbki (komin, okno dachowe). Pod względem szczelności blacha jest lepsza niż dachówki, podobno okres użytkowania może mieć krótszy [że niby rdza  :wink:  ].

----------


## syla135

DEZET 
z tym  że dla mnie luksusem jest..jak ty to nazywasz, z salonu kotłownie i rąbanie drzewa. w ogóle mi to nie przeszkadza a skoro mój tata po 50tce mówi że by nic nie zmienił w systemie grzania (kominek DGP jak dobrze zrozumiałam :big tongue: ) to i ja w tym wieku nie będę być może narzekać, tym bardziej że zawsze tak miałam, zawsze tak w domu było. dla mnie luksusem jest grzejnik na prąd który ogrzeje mi dom do 17stopni i byłabym z tego zadowolona jakby rachunki miesięczne za prąd były do 300zł

----------


## CodeSnipper

U mnie kominek odpadł ze względu na koszt i tę kotłownię, a przy okazji na zaoszczędzonym miejscu postawię żonie wyspę pomiędzy salonem a kuchnią. Małe domy to dużo myślenia  :wink:

----------


## artix1

Co Wy z tą kotłownią w salonie? :big grin: . Dlaczego nie zafundować sobie kominka w domu? Czysta poezja  :smile: . Opisywałem w swoim DB wichurę, zaraz po niej awaria lini przesyłowych i brak prądu przez cały weekend. W niedziele mieliśmy już tylko koło 17'C. Dom jest ogrzewany PC. Po tej akcji właściciel kupił kazdemu piecyk gazowy, tak na zaś. Oj jak fajnie by było mieć w takich przypadkach (i nie tylko) kominek.  Klimatyczno - romantyczne urządzonko, jak dla mnie "must have"  :yes:

----------


## yendrek3

> U mnie kominek odpadł ze względu na koszt i tę kotłownię, a przy okazji na zaoszczędzonym miejscu postawię żonie wyspę pomiędzy salonem a kuchnią. Małe domy to dużo myślenia


ale jak sie dobrze wymysli to pozniej juz jest efekt i banan na twarzy  :yes:

----------


## DEZET

> Co Wy z tą kotłownią w salonie?. Dlaczego nie zafundować sobie kominka w domu? Czysta poezja . Opisywałem w swoim DB wichurę, zaraz po niej awaria lini przesyłowych i brak prądu przez cały weekend. W niedziele mieliśmy już tylko koło 17'C. Dom jest ogrzewany PC. Po tej akcji właściciel kupił kazdemu piecyk gazowy, tak na zaś. Oj jak fajnie by było mieć w takich przypadkach (i nie tylko) kominek.  Klimatyczno - romantyczne urządzonko, jak dla mnie "must have"


Ja do samego kominka nic nie mam , bo będę miał. Syla135 chce jednak w nim palić na okrągło i w tym kontekście pisałem o "kotłowni w salonie".
Znajomy wyszedł z założenia, że taniej będzie grzanie co i cwu kominkiem... Lato 30*C w cieniu, a tu kominek trzeba rozpalić ,żeby mieć ciepłą wodę... załamka.

Syla- "kominek Z DGP" - urządzenie można podłączyć do praktycznie każdego kominka. To osobny system.

----------


## artix1

> Ja do samego kominka nic nie mam , bo będę miał. Syla135 chce jednak w nim palić na okrągło i w tym kontekście pisałem o "kotłowni w salonie".Znajomy wyszedł z założenia, że taniej będzie grzanie co i cwu kominkiem... Lato 30*C w cieniu, a tu kominek trzeba rozpalić ,żeby mieć ciepłą wodę... załamka..


  Też uważam, że ogrzewanie całoroczne domu to powiedzmy średni pomysł. Ha ha, no tak, palenie w kominku latem żeby ogrzać wodę to już hardcore  :big grin: . Tutaj już konieczne będą te  wszędzie polecane super solary lub ogrzewacz pojemnościowy (bojler). Dla mnie kominek ma spełniać funkcję romatyczno- ozdobną z możliwością dogrzewania w awaryjnych sytuacjach.

----------


## fenix2

> Przy inwestycji w prąd zostaje Ci 12tys.zł w kieszeni w porównaniu do ekogroszka,węgla czy miału.
> W tym temacie zielony ogród podajże ogrzewa prądem i nie ma jakoś specjalnie ocieplonego domu,nie wiem czy nie ma nawet ściany 1W.
> Po prostu mały dom jaki można zbudować do 200tys.zł bez hipe izolacji będzie potrzebował mało energii do ogrzania,chcąc mieć niższe rachunki to z części kasy tej co została z węgla (12tys.zł) przeznaczamy na dodatkową izolację i cieszymy się ogrzewaniem bezobsługowym i niskimi rachunkami.
> Trza myśleć...
> Poza tym,nikt Ci dzisiaj nie odbierze domu z mniejszym wspólczynnikiem przenikania ciepła przez ściany niż 0,28 a to znaczy 12cm styropianu a dodatkowe 8 czy 10cm styro to koszt ok.2-2,5tys.zł czyli dalej mamy ok.10tys.zł do przodu z tytułu rezygnacji z węgla.
> Teraz widzisz,gdzie węgiel jest droższy od prądu ?


Ale dlaczego liczysz tylko koszt dodatkowego ocieplenia na ściany. Przecież to nie wszytko. Trzeba dać więcej również na strop i zrobić płytę fundamentową. Więc nie pisz, że to tylko 2tyś. dodatkowego kosztu.

----------


## małymiki

> Ale dlaczego liczysz tylko koszt dodatkowego ocieplenia na ściany. Przecież to nie wszytko. Trzeba dać więcej również na strop i zrobić płytę fundamentową. Więc nie pisz, że to tylko 2tyś. dodatkowego kosztu.


Dla niektórych prąd to "najtańsze" źródło grzania i nie pogadasz  :smile:  
Współczuje tym, którzy to poczytają i uwierzą.

Widzę prąd - widzę drogość  :smile: 
Widzę węgiel - widzę ciemność  :smile:

----------


## imrahil

> Widzę prąd - widzę drogość 
> Widzę węgiel - widzę ciemność


pozostaje gaz  :wink:

----------


## małymiki

> pozostaje gaz


Gdybym miał gaz ziemny, myślałbym o gazie, ale nie mam i raczej nie będę miał w najbliższym czasie. 
Zostaje jak coś gaz z butli, tylko wtedy trzeba pomyśleć o własnej butli (koszt ok. 5500zł),żeby być niezależnym od dostawcy i kupować gdzie taniej.

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Gdybym miał gaz ziemny, myślałbym o gazie, ale nie mam i raczej nie będę miał w najbliższym czasie. 
> Zostaje jak coś gaz z butli, tylko wtedy trzeba pomyśleć o własnej butli (koszt ok. 5500zł),żeby być niezależnym od dostawcy i kupować gdzie taniej.


gaz i niezależność :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:   w ostatnich dniach to brzmi jak dowcip :smile:

----------


## imrahil

> Gdybym miał gaz ziemny, myślałbym o gazie, ale nie mam i raczej nie będę miał w najbliższym czasie. 
> Zostaje jak coś gaz z butli, tylko wtedy trzeba pomyśleć o własnej butli (koszt ok. 5500zł),żeby być niezależnym od dostawcy i kupować gdzie taniej.


gdyby u mnie był gaz, to wybrałbym prąd, bo 1 kWh z prądu wychodzi w tej chwili porównywalnie jeśli nie taniej

----------


## małymiki

> gdyby u mnie był gaz, to wybrałbym prąd, bo 1 kWh z prądu wychodzi w tej chwili porównywalnie jeśli nie taniej


Podaj jakieś wiarygodne źródło informacji, które potwierdzi Twoją tezę.
Rozumiem, że jak piszesz ogrzewanie prądem to myślisz o pompie ciepła ?

Jak skomentujesz w takim razie to ?

http://www.viessmann.pl/pl/dom-jedno...grzewania.html

----------


## _artur_

sądzisz że producent pieców gazowych napisze co innego..? 
tak na szybko to prąd w taniej taryfie to poniżej 0.3pln brutto, do tego 300l gorącej wody to dla 4 osobowej rodziny raczej nadmiar szczęścia..
nie wiem czy wliczona jest w to opłata stała za gaz..

----------


## imrahil

> Podaj jakieś wiarygodne źródło informacji, które potwierdzi Twoją tezę.
> Rozumiem, że jak piszesz ogrzewanie prądem to myślisz o pompie ciepła ?
> 
> Jak skomentujesz w takim razie to ?
> 
> http://www.viessmann.pl/pl/dom-jedno...grzewania.html


nie, myślę o prądzie w taniej taryfie w Tauronie na Śląsku. 1 kWh z opłatą dystrybucyjną i jakościową kosztuje w tej chwili 0,24xxx zł (nie pamiętam dokładnie, można sprawdzić na stronie Tauron). 1 kWh z gazu wynosi około 0,21-0,26 zł BEZ OPŁAT STAŁYCH. przy prądzie te opłaty mi odpadają, a koszt instalacji - kocioł + bojler zamknie się w 3000 zł, albo mniej jeśli zrobię baniak + grzałka + pompka + prosty sterownik

----------


## imrahil

tutaj linki to Taurona Energia i Dystrybucja:
http://www.tauron-pe.pl/Dom/Ceny-ene...rny-slask.aspx
http://www.tauron-dystrybucja.pl/pl/...11-gorny_slask

w Polsce panuje demonizowanie prądu. W Duonie co niektórzy załapali się na 1 kWh za 22 gr, z tego co można przeczytać w wątku o ogrzewaniu elektrycznym - czyli jeszcze mniej niż w tej nowej taryfie Tauron

----------


## małymiki

Wszystko fajnie, tylko podajecie ceny dla prądu w nocnej taryfie, gazu używam kiedy chcę  :smile:

----------


## imrahil

> Wszystko fajnie, tylko podajecie ceny dla prądu w nocnej taryfie, gazu używam kiedy chcę


żeby średnio 1 kWh z dwóch taryf zrównała się z ceną 1 kWh w jednej taryfie, wystarczy, że zużyjesz w tańszej taryfie 25-35% (zależy od dostawcy i regionu). większość ustawia na noc zmywarkę i pralkę. a jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie to zbiornik buforowy lub podłogówka i tyle.

----------


## _artur_

> Wszystko fajnie, tylko podajecie ceny dla prądu w nocnej taryfie, gazu używam kiedy chcę


no i słusznie.. ale skoro tak piszesz to znaczy że nie rozumiesz jednej rzeczy: 
- zauważ że ci którzy grzeją prądem (nie tylko PC) też używają ciepłej wody i ogrzewania kiedy chcą.. po prostu grzeją np. 200litrów do 70-80* C w nocnej taryfie. potem do CWU puszczają to przez zawór trójdrożny mieszający (żeby sie nie poparzyć) kiedy chcą, a podłogówkę wodną podobnie w obiegu zamkniętym (w podłogówkę wodną wpuszcza się też niskotemperaturowo -35*C to max).. więc taki bufor izolowany 200-300 litrów grzeją tylko w tanocnej taryfie (która też jest od 13-15 w dzień - w sam raz na "doładowanie")..
reszta to prąd bytowy, zakładam że gazem nie napędzasz TV czy nie świecisz lampami gazowymi w domu więc to pomijamy

----------


## niktspecjalny

Witam

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...em+pr%C4%85dem

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...em+pr%C4%85dem

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...em+pr%C4%85dem

i nie tylko.Dlaczego piszecie w tym wątku skoro są te docelowe.Ten co marzy o chałupie za 200 tyś.musi sprostać najpierw wyzwaniom o wyższej skali trudności.

----------


## małymiki

> .Ten co marzy o chałupie za 200 tyś.musi sprostać najpierw wyzwaniom o wyższej skali trudności.


Dokładnie  :smile:  Podstawa to znaleźć dobry, tani projekt w budowie. Warto chyba przeanalizować zestawienia materiałowe dla różnych projektów, gdyż przy domkach o podobnym metrażu, czasami różnice w ilości materiałów są spore. Kosztorysy podawane na stronach są często nieaktualne i zaniżone lub wzięte ceny z kosmosu.

----------


## artix1

> Witam.


 Dzięki Niktoś za linki, w pierwszym znalazłem piękne wyliczenia kosztów ogrzewania i cwu dla mojego domu. Kolega podał wszystko jak na tacy,  zapotrzebowanie na ciepło mamy prawie identyczne. Co do Twojej fotki domu, szkoda że robiłeś ją w nocy. Jeżeli jest to Twój dom, a nie są sąsiada powiedzmy  :tongue:  to weranda jest rewelacyjna. Lubię takie ustrojstwa  :smile:

----------


## Xerses

> Dla niektórych prąd to "najtańsze" źródło grzania i nie pogadasz  
> Współczuje tym, którzy to poczytają i uwierzą.
> 
> Widzę prąd - widzę drogość 
> Widzę węgiel - widzę ciemność


Nigdy nie zrozumiem chyba dlaczego tak demonizujecie ten wegiel  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

> Nigdy nie zrozumiem chyba dlaczego tak demonizujecie ten wegiel


Jako mieszkaniec okolicy weglowej najchętniej wprowadziałbym zakaz palenia w piecach na paliwa stałe.
Dlatego - bo zanieczyszcza powietrze, smrodzi i zapyla.

----------


## DEZET

> Nigdy nie zrozumiem chyba dlaczego tak demonizujecie ten wegiel


Bo mamy bardzo pro-ekologiczne społeczeństwo  :wink:  Lepiej niech się smrodzi pod elektrownią niż na własnym podwórku. No i dochodzi jeszcze oszczędność pracy... przy szuflowaniu, oszczędzone metry na kotłownię, itp.  :wink:

----------


## paw_el

Witam,
Co myślicie o n/w projektach i czy jest możliwe, aby zmieścić się w... 200k(żart)... no niech będzie 250-300k metodą pół-gospodarczą.


http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m39b1f79ae6564
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m5236b6c741081
http://z500.pl/projekt/783/Zx105_B,w...rderobami.html

Na jakie trudności(zwiększenie kosztów) mogę być narażony. Nie wiem po co są tam trzy kominy w projekcie dom w nerinach. Planuje ogrzewanie gazowe, jak działka pozwoli lub groszek od biedy. Oczywiście na płycie, podłogowe ogrzewanie. O prądzie muszę jeszcze poczytać.

----------


## bowess

Myślę, że najprędzej ten trzeci. Neriny mają ciężki strop (a na nim jeszcze metry dachu), Neriny 2 w ogóle podejście do adaptacji poddasza (strop, schody). W obu Nerinach garaże i dodatkowa ściana nośna wewnątrz budynku. Neriny są o 10m2 większe od zetki, Neriny 2 w samym parterze mają 30m2 więcej. W Nerinach instalacja wodna jest bardziej rozciągnięta. Kominów jest tyle, bo wentylacja grawitacyjna. Wc z kuchnią i spiżarnią, łazienka, kotłownia są w trzech różnych częściach domu, stąd trzy kominy.

Żeby nie było, że zetka taka idealna.  :smile:  Ma ciemną łazienkę. Parę droższych suwanych okien tarasowych (tu akurat łatwo obniżyć cenę - wstawić tańsze rozwierane + może jakiś fix).
No i te żelbetowe atrakcje elewacji. Zbrojenia trochę pójdzie, trzeba szalunki dać. Niewielka partrówka, a 9 słupów w konstrukcji (4 na zewnątrz, 5 w ścianach).

----------


## Elfir

chcesz naprawdę oszczędzić - idz do architekta po indywidualny. Zrobi ci to za 12 tyś - z charakterystyką energetyczną budynku, z uważaniem na twój portfel. Wiem, że wydaje ci się to drogo w porównaniu z kosztem gotowca (2,5 tyś) na pierwszy rzut oka.  Ale to tylko 4% wartości budowy (300 tyś)
Architekt w tej cenie załatwi pozwolenia, zgody na przyłącza, adaptację (np. płytę), projekt przyłączy (ludzie zapominają o tym koszcie!), projekty instalacji wewnętrznych (gotowiec + to, co wymieniłam to ok. 8-10 tyś w rzeczywistości). 
W dodatku projekt będzie dokładnie pod twoje wymagania, architekt pomoże ci zaoszczędzić na zbrojeniach (które w gotowcach są jak w bunkrach), na kominach, na niepotrzebnych ozdobnikach elewacji (te betonowe słupy) itd.

----------


## _artur_

zgadzam się w 100% z powyższym z tym że ja za to samo (indywidualny plus przyłącza) około 6 tysięcy a nie 12.. zależy chyba od okolicy

----------


## Elfir

sama mam indywidualny za 6 tyś (bez projektów przyłącza wody i prądu, za to z gazem, bez wizualizacji 3D, sama latałam po wszytskie uzgodnienia: prąd, woda, gaz, WZ, sama załatwiałam geodetę, mapki).
Ale mój architekt nie przyłożył się do pracy (a raczej jego konstruktor i branżyści), więc radzę nie oszczędzać. Architekt, który zajmuje się jedynie adaptacjami może miec problem z zaprojektowaniem w oderwaniu od schematów. 


Tu nie chodzi o zbudowanie domu typowego z indywidualnym układem wnętrz, ale domu, którego konstrukcja od samego początku musi być podporządkowana finansowemu reżimowi. Przyoszczędzisz na architekcie 3 tyś a potem konstrukcja domu zje ci 10 tyś.

Pprzykład - po co garaż z cięzkim stropem?

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

http://przystopuj.pl/bajeczny-domek-...ref_map=%5B%5D

----------


## Elfir

Ciezko min uwierzyć, że facet położył taki dach słomiany bez wsparcia specjalisty.

----------


## Benta

A "Dom na Sekwanie" Williama Whartona ?

----------


## Elfir

a co z nim?

----------


## _artur_

ale o czy, wy piszecie? to jakaś kurna chata i w dodatku w klimacie gdzie -2 i 5cm śniegu to już zima stulecia..

----------


## Benta

A to, że z barki zacumowanej na Sekwanie "zbudował" rodzinny dom. Nie dość, że laik "budowlany" (pisarz) to równie marne fundusze. Same przeciwności, prądy rzeki porywały mu tę barkę, ciągle uszczelniał, to  z dołu,  to z góry, ale nie odpuścił. Spełnił marzenie o mieszkaniu w Paryżu. Fajna lektura dla mocno chcących.

----------


## Elfir

A co to ma wspólnego z domem? U nas też znajdziesz domki sklecone przez bezdomnych, albo ludzi mieszkajacych w altankach na ogródkach działkowych.

----------


## m&m0123

> Dzięki Niktoś za linki, w pierwszym znalazłem piękne wyliczenia kosztów ogrzewania i cwu dla mojego domu. Kolega podał wszystko jak na tacy,  zapotrzebowanie na ciepło mamy prawie identyczne. Co do Twojej fotki domu, szkoda że robiłeś ją w nocy. Jeżeli jest to Twój dom, a nie są sąsiada powiedzmy  to weranda jest rewelacyjna. Lubię takie ustrojstwa


Mam wrazenie, ze kolega Schiz nie zmiesci sie w 200tys to po pierwsze.... a po drugie buduje na kredyt takze tym bardziej...nie wspominajc juz systemu grzewczego za ok 20tys (10% inwestycji), ktory w kredycie wyjdzie ok 34tys.... a gdzie koszt CO (podlogowka itp)

Dalej... w tym temacie takie pomysly raczej nie powinny miec miejsca. W tym temacie liczy sie kazdy grosz przy inwestycji - nie zwrot  po 10-15 latach...

----------


## DEZET

> Mam wrazenie, ze kolega Schiz nie zmiesci sie w 200tys to po pierwsze.... a po drugie buduje na kredyt takze tym bardziej...nie wspominajc juz systemu grzewczego za ok 20tys (10% inwestycji), ktory w kredycie wyjdzie ok 34tys.... a gdzie koszt CO (podlogowka itp)
> 
> Dalej... w tym temacie takie pomysly raczej nie powinny miec miejsca. W tym temacie liczy sie kazdy grosz przy inwestycji - nie zwrot  po 10-15 latach...


A koszt systemu grzewczego nie obejmuje podłogówki, która jest podstawą systemu ogrzewania?
Myślę, że lepiej wydać na początku więcej (z tym, że 20k na c.o. to raczej przesada), na lepszy system niż wymieniać go zanim spłacimy kredyt i wchodzić w dodatkowe koszty. I tak gdybamy, bo nie wiadomo, co za te 15 lat będzie z cenami mediów.

----------


## m&m0123

> A koszt systemu grzewczego nie obejmuje podłogówki, która jest podstawą systemu ogrzewania?
> Myślę, że lepiej wydać na początku więcej (z tym, że 20k na c.o. to raczej przesada), na lepszy system niż wymieniać go zanim spłacimy kredyt i wchodzić w dodatkowe koszty. I tak gdybamy, bo nie wiadomo, co za te 15 lat będzie z cenami mediów.


O to mi wlasnie chodzi, ze sysyem CO+CWU  to nie sama pci + zasobnik i troche chydrauliki ale rowniez podlogowka a to kosztuje... napewno wiecej niz kilka grzejnikow. Takze uwazam, ze przyklad kolegi Schizz, ktory zdecydowal sie na pci jest malo trafny w tym temacie, dysponujac 200k na cala inwestycje.

----------


## DEZET

Ale przecież link NS-a nie prowadził do tematu domu za 200k z pci, tylko wątku o ogrzewaniu i cwu, więc chyba trochę poplątałeś tematy.

----------


## schizo85

> Ale przecież link NS-a nie prowadził do tematu domu za 200k z pci, tylko wątku o ogrzewaniu i cwu, więc chyba trochę poplątałeś tematy.


Dokładnie, ja nie buduję za 200tys, chociaż akurat bym chciał się w tej kwocie zmieścić ale wiem że mi się nie uda. Między innymi dlatego że wolę dołożyć teraz do ocieplenia a mieć mniejsze rachunki przy użytkowaniu później, tak samo wolę dołożyć trochę do konstrukcyjnych sraw a mieć spokój na długie lata. *m&m0123* akurat  z tym moim ogrzewaniem PPC to nie jest duża różnica w stosunku do gazu. Muszę dołożyć jakieś 6-7 tys tylko. Gaz u mnie wychodzi 17tys, a pompa ciepła 23-24, z podłogówką, nawet ten kocioł na eko-groszek wychodzi w podobnej cenie co PC. Podłogówka wykonana "tymi ręcoma" więc nie wiem czy jej koszt będzie tak znacząco różny od grzejników które proponujesz. Przy podłogówce droga jest robocizna którą wykonam sam i mnie nic nie kosztuje, a przy grzejnikach koszt robią grzejniki za które muszę jakby nie było zapłacić w sklepie. Jeszcze nie widziałem tu na forum tematu "Grzejniki tymi ręcoma robione" :big grin:

----------


## m&m0123

> ...grzejników które proponujesz...


Prosze Ciebie nie bluznij  :big tongue:  W zyciu bym sobie kalafiorow na scianie nie zawiesil - mam w mieszkaniu, niech wynajemcy na nie nazekaja. Ja za podlogowke ok 165m2 dalem 8tys - brat za grzejniki nie chce wydac wiecej jak 2tys (w obu przypadkach podobny metraz i 'nie tymi recoma robione'  :wink:  a ile go faktycznie beda kosztowac dowie sie na jesien. Do tego dokupi grocha za 6 plus Gamlet 140l za 600zl i grzeje...tez tanio  :wink:

----------


## bowess

> brat za grzejniki nie chce wydac wiecej jak 2tys (w obu przypadkach podobny metraz i 'nie tymi recoma robione'  a ile go faktycznie beda kosztowac dowie sie na jesien.


Wprawdzie nie wiem, jak kubatura, ale zakładając pomieszczenia standardowej wysokości, to brat celuje w zakup używanych albo od pasera.  :wink:

----------


## dgdom

Witam. Jestem nowy na forum. Jednak od dłuższego czasu czytam watek o budowie domu za 200 tys. Sam mam zamiar taki dom wybudować a nawet już jestem w trakcie. Fakt faktem dopiero mam zalane fundamenty w ziemi i wymurowane z bloczków, ale to już cos :big grin:  Mój projekt domu wygląda mnie wiecej tak http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Sez...idp,18023.html Mam zamiar wyrobić się w tej kwocie ale jak to wyjdzie to przekonamy sie za jakiś czas.

----------


## m&m0123

> Wprawdzie nie wiem, jak kubatura, ale zakładając pomieszczenia standardowej wysokości, to brat celuje w zakup używanych albo od pasera.


Tak jak pisalem okaze sie na jesien, jak juz kupi i zainstaluje - przy cenie 300zl/grzejnik tragedii nie powinno byc. Ogolnie na system CO + CWU ma 10tys i twierdzi, ze styknie - ja mu kibicuje jak i reszcie z tego tematu  :yes:

----------


## schizo85

> Tak jak pisalem okaze sie na jesien, jak juz kupi i zainstaluje - przy cenie 300zl/grzejnik tragedii nie powinno byc. Ogolnie na system CO + CWU ma 10tys i twierdzi, ze styknie - ja mu kibicuje jak i reszcie z tego tematu


Mówisz że podobny metraż do Twojego (165m2) to ile tych grzejników mu pójdzie że się zmieści w 2 tysiącach. U mnie było by potrzebne 10 grzejników na 100m2, a u niego wychodzi mi z obliczeń że 7 na 165m2.

----------


## m&m0123

> Mówisz że podobny metraż do Twojego (165m2) to ile tych grzejników mu pójdzie że się zmieści w 2 tysiącach. U mnie było by potrzebne 10 grzejników na 100m2, a u niego wychodzi mi z obliczeń że 7 na 165m2.


Ty pod pompe musialbys przewymiarowac grzejniki, brat pod grocha nie musi.
Nie wiem ile mu pojdzie i faktycznie moze byc kiepsko z 2tys, choc patrze na ceny i widze taniosc. Wiem za to ile jest w domu, ktory teraz wynajmuje. Pow grzana ok.85-90m2, dwie kondygnacje. Na dole salon, kuchnia, przedsionek 2 duze grzejniki + 1 maly. Pietro - 2 sypialnie, lazienka 3 sredniej wielkosci grzejniki. Gora jest mocno przewymiarowana jak na ten dom - grzejniki w sypialni skrecone na 1 cala tegoroczna 'zime'. Lazienka na 3. Grzejniki na dole na 5. Temp 22-23stopnie non stop. Patrzac po cenach na ceneo to grzejniki na ten domek spokojnie za 1500zl by kupil - tak mi sie wydaje, bo tematu grzejnikow nigdy nie zglebialem - nie bylo potrzeby. http://warmcom.pl/product_info.php?products_id=9196
Moze byc, ze jestem w bledzie ale suma sumarum - kalafiory sa tansze od podlogowki, bo nawet jesli brat wylozy 3tys to jest to 5tys taniej od mojej podlogowki.

Moze ktos sie wypowie, kto zakladal grzejniki ostanio - jaki to faktyczny koszt jest?

----------


## imrahil

> Ty pod pompe musialbys przewymiarowac grzejniki, brat pod grocha nie musi.
> Nie wiem ile mu pojdzie i faktycznie moze byc kiepsko z 2tys, choc patrze na ceny i widze taniosc. Wiem za to ile jest w domu, ktory teraz wynajmuje. Pow grzana ok.85-90m2, dwie kondygnacje. Na dole salon, kuchnia, przedsionek 2 duze grzejniki + 1 maly. Pietro - 2 sypialnie, lazienka 3 sredniej wielkosci grzejniki. Gora jest mocno przewymiarowana jak na ten dom - grzejniki w sypialni skrecone na 1 cala tegoroczna 'zime'. Lazienka na 3. Grzejniki na dole na 5. Temp 22-23stopnie non stop. Patrzac po cenach na ceneo to grzejniki na ten domek spokojnie za 1500zl by kupil - tak mi sie wydaje, bo tematu grzejnikow nigdy nie zglebialem - nie bylo potrzeby. http://warmcom.pl/product_info.php?products_id=9196
> Moze byc, ze jestem w bledzie ale suma sumarum - kalafiory sa tansze od podlogowki, bo nawet jesli brat wylozy 3tys to jest to 5tys taniej od mojej podlogowki.
> 
> Moze ktos sie wypowie, kto zakladal grzejniki ostanio - jaki to faktyczny koszt jest?


A zawory, jakieś odpowietrzniki, rurki zasilające grzejniki? Pytam poważnie, bo w ogóle nie wiem ile to kosztuje. Czy zawór jest standardowym wyposażeniem kaloryfera? Za 1500 zł też kupisz rurki do domku 85-90 m2 do podłogówki i to markowe. Pozostają rozdzielacze i jakiś system mocowania do podłogi. 

A skoro mowa o domu do 200 tys. zł, to podłogówką łatwiej wykonać samodzielnie.

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

> Ciezko min uwierzyć, że facet położył taki dach słomiany bez wsparcia specjalisty.


Podobno wiara czyni cuda... :wink:  Ale spokojnie. Jak wiesz też mam ją słabą.

Wkleiłem przykład skrajny, by wylać kubeł zimnej wody na gorące głowy, którym się wydaje, że jak zbudują dom bez RECU, WM, GWC, PW, PC, SRUTUTU, poczwórnych szyb, potrójnych posadzek, popiątnych izolacji, to po prostu umrą! 
 Inna sprawa...Co sąsiedzi powiedzą? O czym opowiadać znajomym na imieninach? Nie ma gadgetów w nowo wybudowanym domu - wstyd zapraszać przyjaciół...

----------


## DEZET

> Ty pod pompe musialbys przewymiarowac grzejniki, brat pod grocha nie musi.
> Nie wiem ile mu pojdzie i faktycznie moze byc kiepsko z 2tys, choc patrze na ceny i widze taniosc. Wiem za to ile jest w domu, ktory teraz wynajmuje. Pow grzana ok.85-90m2, dwie kondygnacje. Na dole salon, kuchnia, przedsionek 2 duze grzejniki + 1 maly. Pietro - 2 sypialnie, lazienka 3 sredniej wielkosci grzejniki. Gora jest mocno przewymiarowana jak na ten dom - grzejniki w sypialni skrecone na 1 cala tegoroczna 'zime'. Lazienka na 3. Grzejniki na dole na 5. Temp 22-23stopnie non stop. Patrzac po cenach na ceneo to grzejniki na ten domek spokojnie za 1500zl by kupil - tak mi sie wydaje, bo tematu grzejnikow nigdy nie zglebialem - nie bylo potrzeby. http://warmcom.pl/product_info.php?products_id=9196
> Moze byc, ze jestem w bledzie ale suma sumarum - kalafiory sa tansze od podlogowki, bo nawet jesli brat wylozy 3tys to jest to 5tys taniej od mojej podlogowki.
> 
> Moze ktos sie wypowie, kto zakladal grzejniki ostanio - jaki to faktyczny koszt jest?


Najpierw trzeba zrobić OZC, żeby wiedzieć ile potrzeba dla domu dostarczyć mocy. Inaczej gdybanie, że 3 grzejniki tu, 2 tam wystarczą... do czego? Żeby non stop kotłować groszek, bo za zimno? Z reguły grzejniki daje się przewymiarowane o kilkanaście %. Kupujesz grzejnik za 300zł, do niego zawory: do termostatu i na powrocie. Doprowadzenie ileś mb rury+ kolanka i złączki z gwintem. Sam osprzęt z grzejnikiem wyjdzie ok. 400-500 zależnie od długości rur z pieca. Do tego jeszcze głowica termostatyczna za 60-100zł. Montaż- bo sam nie zrobisz- 150zł. Razem 1 grzejnik: od 610 do 650zł. Za tyle mam ~200mb porządnego pex/al/pex na podłogówkę.  Gdzie ta taniość i prostota rozwiązania z grzejnikami?

----------


## inwestorbb

> chcesz naprawdę oszczędzić - idz do architekta po indywidualny. Zrobi ci to za 12 tyś - z charakterystyką energetyczną budynku, z uważaniem na twój portfel. Wiem, że wydaje ci się to drogo w porównaniu z kosztem gotowca (2,5 tyś) na pierwszy rzut oka.  Ale to tylko 4% wartości budowy (300 tyś)
> Architekt w tej cenie załatwi pozwolenia, zgody na przyłącza, adaptację (np. płytę), projekt przyłączy (ludzie zapominają o tym koszcie!), projekty instalacji wewnętrznych (gotowiec + to, co wymieniłam to ok. 8-10 tyś w rzeczywistości). 
> W dodatku projekt będzie dokładnie pod twoje wymagania, architekt pomoże ci zaoszczędzić na zbrojeniach (które w gotowcach są jak w bunkrach), na kominach, na niepotrzebnych ozdobnikach elewacji (te betonowe słupy) itd.


Witam

Pozwolę sobie zwątpić w Twoją wyliczankę. Architekt nie zrobi Ci projektów branżowych tj. instalacji wod-kan, elektrycznej, gazowej czy przeliczeń konstrukcji płyty, więźby, stropów czy fundamentów bo nie posiada stosownych uprawnień branżowych. Chyba, że jest małym omnibusem. On zleci to koledze. 

Większość (o ile nie wszystkie) projekty gotowe zawierają projekty instalacji wewnętrznych.  

Każdy projekt gotowy musi być adaptowany do warunków lokalnych ale czy każdy jest ponownie przeliczany? Zazwyczaj NIE, bo projekt gotowy jest liczony dla skrajnych niekorzystnych warunków. Przeliczenie kosztuje, wprowadza konieczność zmian rysunków, przekrojów słowem ROBOTY i możliwością popełnienia błędu. Prościej nic nie robić podbić pieczątkę i jest dobrze, a inwestorzy za to płacą.

Co innego przy projekcie indywidualnym. Tutaj inwestor marudzi, konstruktor chce swoją "działkę", a każda z instalacji wewnętrznych kosztuje swoje. Oczywiście można ustalić rozsądną cenę i za taką zrealizować swoją część projektu. W moich rejonach projekt indywidualny małego domu z niezbędnymi instalacjami wew oraz projektem zjazdu na drogę to od 6-7 tyś i w górę. Podejrzewać, że połowa tej koty idzie głównie na konstruktora oraz na projekty branżowe i stosowne pieczątki. 

Chcąc wybudować dom relatywnie tani w budowie trzeba wiedzy doświadczonego kierownika budowy, reki architekta i określenia budżetu inwestora.

ps. Nie bronię tu ani jednej, ani drugiej strony.

----------


## compi

Mój architekt policzył sobie za projekt 4500zł. Miałem w tym wszystko co było potrzebne do złożenia w urzędach. Projekt był wykonany w oparciu o plusy kilku innych zbliżonych do siebie układem pomysłów znalezionych w sieci. Dodatkowo płaciłem jedynie geodecie, ZE no i w urzędach standardowe procedury typu mapki etc.

----------


## imrahil

> Mój architekt policzył sobie za projekt 4500zł. Miałem w tym wszystko co było potrzebne do złożenia w urzędach. Projekt był wykonany w oparciu o plusy kilku innych zbliżonych do siebie układem pomysłów znalezionych w sieci. Dodatkowo płaciłem jedynie geodecie, ZE no i w urzędach standardowe procedury typu mapki etc.


Dokładnie tak samo było u mnie (nawet cena projektu ta sama). Dodatkowo płaciłem poza tym co wymieniłeś jeszcze za projekt przyłącza wodociągowego (500 zł). Do energetyki żadnego projektu nie potrzebowałem, wystarczyło dostarczyć skan mapy do celów projektowych oraz wykonać opłatę przyłączeniową (w tej chwili nieco ponad 70 zł za 1 kW mocy) i pokazać gdzie ma stać skrzynka.

----------


## inwestorbb

> Dokładnie tak samo było u mnie (nawet cena projektu ta sama). Dodatkowo płaciłem poza tym co wymieniłeś jeszcze za projekt przyłącza wodociągowego (500 zł). Do energetyki żadnego projektu nie potrzebowałem, wystarczyło dostarczyć skan mapy do celów projektowych oraz wykonać opłatę przyłączeniową (w tej chwili nieco ponad 70 zł za 1 kW mocy) i pokazać gdzie ma stać skrzynka.


Ja za projekt przyłącza wod/kan zapłaciłem 1.400 zł ale uwzględniał przekładkę istniejącej, kolidującej z budową kanalizacji, niezbędne wysokości, szkice polowe etc. potrzebne do docelowego jej odbioru.

----------


## imrahil

> Ja za projekt przyłącza wod/kan zapłaciłem 1.400 zł ale uwzględniał przekładkę istniejącej, kolidującej z budową kanalizacji, niezbędne wysokości, szkice polowe etc. potrzebne do docelowego jej odbioru.


u mnie kanalizacji brak, ale uwzględniał wszystko co potrzebne, dodatkowo był projektem rozbudowy sieci wraz z dociągnięciem przyłącza do kolejnej działki (sąsiada, jeszcze nie sprzedanej), żeby potem nie robić u mnie bałaganu na działce w ramach przyłącza kolejnego domu. jak widać ceny znacznie mogą się różnić.

----------


## inwestorbb

> u mnie kanalizacji brak, ale uwzględniał wszystko co potrzebne, dodatkowo był projektem rozbudowy sieci wraz z dociągnięciem przyłącza do kolejnej działki (sąsiada, jeszcze nie sprzedanej), żeby potem nie robić u mnie bałaganu na działce w ramach przyłącza kolejnego domu. jak widać ceny znacznie mogą się różnić.


Owszem, tym bardziej, że ja w cenie miałem pomiary geodezyjne i mapkę po wykonawczą  :cool: 

Kończę temat i nie zaśmieca już wątku głównego.

----------


## CodeSnipper

U mnie 6700 kompletny projekt ale kanadyjczyka z zagospodarowaniem terenu i proponowanymi trasami wody i prądu w drodze gminnej. Niestety mam kawałek do słupa i kawałek do rury i projekt utknął w ZUDP  :sad:

----------


## Elfir

> Pozwolę sobie zwątpić w Twoją wyliczankę.


Architekt daje mi projekt - kogo sobie do tego zatrudni jego sprawa. 
Gotowce w końcu też nie są robione przez jednego architekta tylko całą grupę ludzi. Rolą architekta jest koordynowanie ich prac i to on podpisuje sie pod projektem jako całością a nie tylko pod częścią designu budynku. 
Ja nie pisałam jedynie o projekcie instalacji wewnętrznych tylko o projektach przyłączy.




> Każdy projekt gotowy musi być adaptowany do warunków lokalnych ale czy każdy jest ponownie przeliczany? Zazwyczaj NIE,


I dlatego inwestor przepłaca w gotowcu zwykle za przewymiarowaną konstrukcję

----------


## CodeSnipper

A ja mam już wstępny koszt mojego szkieletora po złożonych i wybranych ofertach na materiały. 100 tysi wychodzi mi stan surowy zamknięty tzn: 

szkielet obity OSB z otynkowaną wełną na elewacji i blachą na dachu, oknami i płytami KG na wykończenie wewnętrzne. Najwięcej kosztuje drewno i ciepła wełna.

----------


## Elfir

code - rozważałeś celuloze zamiast wełny, jak w Skandynawii? Czy to u nas za drogie?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Celuloza to lambda 0,037 a wełna 0,034. No i wełne kładę sam - czyli taniej.

----------


## m&m0123

> Najpierw trzeba zrobić OZC, żeby wiedzieć ile potrzeba dla domu dostarczyć mocy. Inaczej gdybanie, że 3 grzejniki tu, 2 tam wystarczą... do czego? Żeby non stop kotłować groszek, bo za zimno? Z reguły grzejniki daje się przewymiarowane o kilkanaście %. Kupujesz grzejnik za 300zł, do niego zawory: do termostatu i na powrocie. Doprowadzenie ileś mb rury+ kolanka i złączki z gwintem. Sam osprzęt z grzejnikiem wyjdzie ok. 400-500 zależnie od długości rur z pieca. Do tego jeszcze głowica termostatyczna za 60-100zł. Montaż- bo sam nie zrobisz- 150zł. Razem 1 grzejnik: od 610 do 650zł. Za tyle mam ~200mb porządnego pex/al/pex na podłogówkę.  Gdzie ta taniość i prostota rozwiązania z grzejnikami?


Rozumiem, ze podlogowki wszyscy teraz robia sami a grzejniki wieszaja tylko fachowcy... Wydaje sie mi, ze juz wystarczajaco nagdybalismy.  Ile podlogowka kosztuje to wiem, bo zaplacilem za owa. Teraz moze ktos sie wypowie jaki jest rzeczywisty koszt instalacji CO na grzejnikach?

----------


## Elfir

a jak to porównasz? Musiałbyś porównywać dwa identyczne domy z jednakowym rozplanowaniem przestrzeni

----------


## m&m0123

> a jak to porównasz? Musiałbyś porównywać dwa identyczne domy z jednakowym rozplanowaniem przestrzeni


Tak by bylo idealnie - niestety trzeba wziasc poprawke jak na wiekszosc wyliczen/kosztow na tym forum  :wink:

----------


## wskazówka

> niestety trzeba wziasc poprawke jak na wiekszosc wyliczen/kosztow na tym forum


Forum informuje co i za ile,forum podpowiada inwestorom co i za ile,wtedy inwestor wie co i za ile i szuka i negocjuje.
Forum pomaga jeleniom stać się świadomym inwestorem...

----------


## m&m0123

> ...Forum pomaga jeleniom stać się...


Sorry Artek ale jak czytam Twoje posty to glownie widze cos w ten desen  :big tongue:

----------


## wskazówka

> Sorry Artek ale jak czytam Twoje posty to glownie widze cos w ten desen


dom z forum nie dla idiotów...
dom bez forum dla idiotów...

Chociaż zauważyłem,że w ostatnim czasie forum w postaci "naczelnych dowódców" foruma pomaga robić idiotów z inwestorów za kilka srebrników dodatkowo na koncie...
Dlatego sens pierwszych sentencji jest w czasie przeszłym i sądzę,że nie będzie już w czasie teraźniejszym ze względu na zobowiązania wobec płacących srebrniki...

----------


## DEZET

> Rozumiem, ze podlogowki wszyscy teraz robia sami a grzejniki wieszaja tylko fachowcy... Wydaje sie mi, ze juz wystarczajaco nagdybalismy.  Ile podlogowka kosztuje to wiem, bo zaplacilem za owa. Teraz moze ktos sie wypowie jaki jest rzeczywisty koszt instalacji CO na grzejnikach?


Czy nie mając narzędzi zrobisz podłaczenia do grzejników- jakieś zaciskarki, palnik, itp. - zależy jaka instalacja.Te narzędzia kosztują.
Rurę podłogówki sam rozłożysz i podłączysz do rozdzielacza 1 kluczem.
Masz podłogówkę- weź np. salon(musisz wiedzieć ile mocy potrzebujesz) i policz ile wydałeś na rury, cenę rozdzielacza podziel przez ilość sekcji i zsumuj.
Mając moc salonu dobierz moc grzejników  i do tego osprzęt. Potem porównaj koszt i napisz, co sam zrobisz- grzejniki, czy podłogówkę(koszt fachowca). Pamiętaj, że często hydraulik bierze "od punktu", czyli np. 10 grzejników x ...zł.
Upraszczam celowo instalację tylko do rozdzielacza. Przy piecu robota będzie... porównywalna.

Mam nadzieję, że Twoja podłogówka to nie w stylu "damy rurkę co 15cm i będzie pan zadowolony"  :wink:

----------


## dr_au

> [...]
> 
> Wkleiłem przykład skrajny, by wylać kubeł zimnej wody na gorące głowy, którym się wydaje, że jak zbudują dom bez RECU, WM, GWC, PW, PC, SRUTUTU, poczwórnych szyb, potrójnych posadzek, popiątnych izolacji, to po prostu umrą! 
>  [...]


ROTFL, racja  :smile: . Inna sprawa, że wiele instalacji, które na forum są wręcz obowiązkowe, w prawdziwym świecie wciąż są spotykane rzadko. Np. reku (które akurat sobie sprawiłem) to ciągle egzotyka.

----------


## m&m0123

> ...Mam nadzieję, że Twoja podłogówka to nie w stylu "damy rurkę co 15cm i będzie pan zadowolony"


Tez mam taka nadzieje :wink:  Robiona przez goscia z pojeciem, ze tak powiem tematyka energooszczednosci nie jest mu obca (to forum rowniez  :tongue: ). Jesienia starujemy  :wink:

----------


## dr_au

DEZET - podłogówka pewnie łatwiejsza do wykonania sposobem gospodarczym, ale zakładając wykonywanie instalacji za pomocą fachowców, podłogówka w całym domu wyjdzie kilka tys drożej.  Tak przynajmniej wynika z moich potyczek z hydraulikami. Nie jest to różnica powalająca, ale jest.

----------


## imrahil

> DEZET - podłogówka pewnie łatwiejsza do wykonania sposobem gospodarczym, ale zakładając wykonywanie instalacji za pomocą fachowców, podłogówka w całym domu wyjdzie kilka tys drożej.  Tak przynajmniej wynika z moich potyczek z hydraulikami. Nie jest to różnica powalająca, ale jest.


Tak, ale w tym wątku zakłada się, że im więcej prac inwestor wykona sam, tym większa szansa zmieścić się w zakładanym budżecie. A podłogówka sprzyja samodzielnemu wykonaniu.

----------


## Elfir

ale chyba liczycie system grzejnikowy z najtańszymi grzejnikami, które potem trzeba gdzieś ukrywać, bo ładne nie są? Bo czasem jeden ładny grzejnik może kosztować tyle co 1/3 podłogówki  :smile: 


vs

----------


## DEZET

Sposób wyliczania robocizny przez fachowców jest dla mnie... hmmm dziwny. Kiedyś kręcili stalowe rury, gwintowali- cena za ciężką robotę- ok. Potem plasticzki lub miedź i cena szybowała w górę, bo "nowoczesna "technologia. 
Choć gdybym sam był takim hydraulikiem też może dawałbym ceny "z czapy", bo można więcej zarobić, niby obniżając stawkę  :wink: 
Elfir- oczywiście, że prędzej ktoś kupi zwykły grzejnik, niż pokazane przez Ciebie dzieło- to nie ten wątek. Standardowo grzejnik wisi pod oknem, za firaną, więc i tak jest "schowany". Zresztą każdy jest przyzwyczajony do ich widoku, bo są używane wszędzie.

----------


## m&m0123

> ...


Grzejnik jak grzejnik....podloga ladniejsza :wink:

----------


## compi

Dezet, ale lepsze jest wrogiem dobrego. Dzisiaj oprócz grzejnika/drabinki w łazience nie wyobrażam sobie grzejników pod oknami, na których firanki nie wiszą. Masz rolety rzymskie, rolety zwykłe, żaluzje.... do podłogi to jakoś nie sięga. Za tym tak niby popularnymi grzejnikami ludzie kleją folie na taśmach styro, muszą je zdejmować do remontu, w końcu co byś nie robił zbiera się tam kurz. Jedyny powód gdy zrozumiem montaż grzejników to obawy o parkiet, wymierne oszczędności na buforze przy grzaniu węglem lub moment gdy mamy te grzejniki w super promocji lub z odzysku.

----------


## DEZET

compi- pełna zgoda, ale gdzie nawet w nowym bloku znajdziesz podłogówkę? Tam królują grzejniki. Upierdliwości z nimi jest trochę, nie przeczę, ale nie ma co demonizować. Z odzysku jedynie, co można wykorzystać to żeliwniaki, bo włożenie używanego blaszaka, to proszenie się o kłopoty.

----------


## compi

Tylko że my tu nie o mieszkaniu, a o domku piszemy. Wg mnie podłogówka to taniej, szybciej, mniej prucia ścian i podłóg, komfort i estetyka. Tradycjonaliści jednak na pewno nie będą demonizowani. Tutaj każdy chyba stara się doradzić wg swoich odczuć i doświadczeń.

----------


## Kasia242

Podłogówka taniej i szybciej? Oj chyba nie :smile: 
Zreszta podłogówka ma wiele wad np. duza bezwładnośc..czyli sterowalność a co za tym idzie przy uzytkowaniu cięzko to wysterowac w stosunku do potrzeb..potrzebujemy oszczedzac-zakrecamu...potrzebujemy nagrzac- długo czekamy..archaizm..po drugie nie mozna desek na legarach dać,kilometry rurek..no i podobno niewskazane na niektóre choroby ale to nie jest takie oczywiste...
Przeciez wazne zeby było ciepło i niezbyt drogo..grzejniczki na scianie to nie obraz Modiglianiego który ma prowadzić do omdlenia,grzejnik to element wyposazenia jak wycieraczka ,dach czy szczoteczka do zebów ,to sie nie ma podobać tylko normalnie spełnaic funkcje,problem w tym ze dla wielu dom nie jest tylko do mieszkania ale takze do podziwiania :no:

----------


## Elfir

najszybciej w takim razie to jest nadmuchowe - zdecydowanie nie jest bezwładne. Jest zdecydowanie taniej niż grzejniki i podłogówka.
A zgodnie z nowymi przepisami domu i tak musi mieć WM

----------


## compi

> Podłogówka taniej i szybciej? Oj chyba nie
> Zreszta podłogówka ma wiele wad np. duza bezwładnośc..czyli sterowalność a co za tym idzie przy uzytkowaniu cięzko to wysterowac w stosunku do potrzeb..potrzebujemy oszczedzac-zakrecamu...potrzebujemy nagrzac- długo czekamy..archaizm..po drugie nie mozna desek na legarach dać,kilometry rurek..no i podobno niewskazane na niektóre choroby ale to nie jest takie oczywiste...
> Przeciez wazne zeby było ciepło i niezbyt drogo..grzejniczki na scianie to nie obraz Modiglianiego który ma prowadzić do omdlenia,grzejnik to element wyposazenia jak wycieraczka ,dach czy szczoteczka do zebów ,to sie nie ma podobać tylko normalnie spełnaic funkcje,problem w tym ze dla wielu dom nie jest tylko do mieszkania ale takze do podziwiania


  No popatrz, a ja głupi zamontowałem na każdej pętli podobny potencjometr jaki widzisz na grzejniku. W kotłowni regulowałem tym może dwie zimy temu, a ubiegłej skręciłem w dół odrobinę tylko wiatrołap. Mam ciepło i nie było drogo, a podziwiać grzejników już nie muszę. Ba, nawet nie musze tak jak w mieszkaniu zastanawiać się czy zastawienie ich biurkiem czy szafką  nie spowoduje zawirowań w grzaniu. Nie prowadzi mnie to też do omdlenia bo juz nie mam tego wyposażenia. Nie jest po prostu mi potrzebne. Bezwładnościami, akumulacjami przejmowałem się gdy planowałem pętle i grubości posadzek. Teraz jestem zadowolonym użytkownikiem. Nie ma co dorabiać do tego ideologii o szkodliwościach i braku sterowalności. Po prostu plusów jest więcej niż minusów.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Elfir jeśli pozwolisz........... to do czego ma służyć ten watek tak już bardzo niemerytoryczny?By compi prawił morały o zasadności stosowania potencjometrów na kalafiorach?By podłogówce fronta 247 dać upust?Dodając do tego dezetowatego używanego blaszaka jest prawie komlet nie na temat.
Zaiste o tem prawim

*Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć?
*
Te marzenia to w końcu środek-serce domu czy jego konstrukcja zew.???

----------


## compi

Niktuś ogarnij się! Bo co nowy Twój występ na forum tym bardziej żenująco się robi. Przeczytaj wpisy na temat podłogówki i odpowiedz co tam znajdziesz w mianowniku większości wypowiedzi? Że jest tańsza! A więc porady są jak najbardziej właściwe w wątku gdzie inwestorzy szukają tańszych rozwiązań, tym bardziej gdy jest jeszcze taniej w wykonaniu własnoręcznym. Czego w tym nie pojmujesz zaiste nie wiem. Zagadkowa Niedziela nam się szykuje?

----------


## DEZET

NS- To nie mój pomysł z odzyskiwanymi grzejnikami, czytaj uważniej. No i marzeniami i miłością chałupy przez całą zimę nie nagrzejesz, choćbyś się nie wiem jak starał  :wink:

----------


## Kasia242

compi ale wg mojej skromnej wiedzy podłogówka to jest albo pradem w taniej taryfie no i wtedy jakies to ma uzasadnienie tzn. wady da się  zepchnac na bok bo ma być ekonomicznie grzane,albo zwykła podłogówka wodna na jakies paliwo stałe i tu juz uzasadnienia brak...bo ogólna zasada to raczej taka ze grzejemy niskotemperaturowo..czyli akumulujemy to ciepło w posadzce i ta posadzka je potem oddaje....hmm to trwa długo..najpierw grzejesz wode,potem grzejesz rurki,potem posadzke..a potem pomieszczenie dopiero....mi sie wydaje ze lepiej te kroki pominąć i grzać od razu pomieszczenie no najpierw kaloryfer...Wydaje mi sie ze wazniejsze jest by temp utrzymac jak najdłużej a nie jak najdłużej grzać. Uwazam ze trzeba sobie postawic pytanie: Domek nagrzany do 20 C  po wyłaczeniu ogrzewania ..jak długo utrzyma dana temp. lub o ile ta temp spadnie w danych okresie czasu...no i wtedy dobierac system ogrzewania.
pozdrawiam
ps. niktspecjalny..da sie wybudowac domek za 200 tysiecy z palcem w d.... :big lol:

----------


## asolt

> najszybciej w takim razie to jest nadmuchowe - zdecydowanie nie jest bezwładne. Jest zdecydowanie taniej niż grzejniki i podłogówka.
> A zgodnie z nowymi przepisami domu i tak musi mieć WM


Mozesz podac które to przepisy mówią o obowiązkowej wm?

----------


## Elfir

asolt - chodzi mi o te wytyczne dotyczące zapotrzebowania na energię. Są wyśrubowane i w zasadzie trudno się obejśc w domu powoli bez odzysku ciepła z wentylacji

----------


## asolt

> asolt - chodzi mi o te wytyczne dotyczące zapotrzebowania na energię. Są wyśrubowane i w zasadzie trudno się obejśc w domu powoli bez odzysku ciepła z wentylacji


Az tak wysrubowane nie są, nie tak rzadko dostaje projekty do policzenia z wg. Wysrubowane to dopiero będą ale od 2017 nie mówiąc juz 2021.
Ogolnie to przepisu nakazującego wm jeszcze nie ma, pojawi sie na pewno, kiedy? nie wiadomo.

----------


## surgi22

Uważam że dziś dom bez WM to jak samochód bez klimy - można ale komfort żaden.  :bye:

----------


## compi

> compi ale wg mojej skromnej wiedzy podłogówka to jest albo pradem w taniej taryfie no i wtedy jakies to ma uzasadnienie tzn. wady da się  zepchnac na bok bo ma być ekonomicznie grzane,albo zwykła podłogówka wodna na jakies paliwo stałe i tu juz uzasadnienia brak...bo ogólna zasada to raczej taka ze grzejemy niskotemperaturowo..czyli akumulujemy to ciepło w posadzce i ta posadzka je potem oddaje....hmm to trwa długo..najpierw grzejesz wode,potem grzejesz rurki,potem posadzke..a potem pomieszczenie dopiero....mi sie wydaje ze lepiej te kroki pominąć i grzać od razu pomieszczenie no najpierw kaloryfer...Wydaje mi sie ze wazniejsze jest by temp utrzymac jak najdłużej a nie jak najdłużej grzać. Uwazam ze trzeba sobie postawic pytanie: Domek nagrzany do 20 C  po wyłaczeniu ogrzewania ..jak długo utrzyma dana temp. lub o ile ta temp spadnie w danych okresie czasu...no i wtedy dobierac system ogrzewania.
> pozdrawiam
> ps. niktspecjalny..da sie wybudowac domek za 200 tysiecy z palcem w d....


Wodę w obiegu możesz grzać jak chcesz. Czy będziesz ciepło akumulował to też Twój wybór. W kanadyjce nie ma praktycznie gdzie jej akumulować, stąd tak popularne za kałużą, wspomniane przez Elfir ogrzewanie nadmuchowe. W okresach przejściowych podobno sprawdza się super, przynajmniej tak twierdzi chyba Miłoszenko w wątku o ogrzewaniu elektrycznym. Dogrzewa się klimą, a nawet chyba farelką. Jednak w przypadku zimy to już z komfortem nie będzie miało wiele wspólnego. A rurki grzeję porządnie raz, później jedynie podtrzymuję temperaturę zadaną. Jeśli komuś wychodzi, że węgiel będzie najtańszy, to reszta to tylko wybór czy grzejemy bufor i dorzucamy zawory do podłogówki, czy od razu łoimy ciepełko w grzejniki. Tak to chyba wygląda.

----------


## Elfir

> Az tak wysrubowane nie są, nie tak rzadko dostaje projekty do policzenia z wg. Wysrubowane to dopiero będą ale od 2017 nie mówiąc juz 2021.
> Ogolnie to przepisu nakazującego wm jeszcze nie ma, pojawi sie na pewno, kiedy? nie wiadomo.


To przepraszam, źle zinterpretowałam

----------


## Elfir

> Jednak w przypadku zimy to już z komfortem nie będzie miało wiele wspólnego.


to jak sobie radza w Kanadzie i na Alasce zimą?

----------


## compi

> to jak sobie radza w Kanadzie i na Alasce zimą?


Miałem na myśli klimę i farelkę. Tam zdaje się częściej chodzi olejak lub gazowiec niż węglowy. Kosztów profesjonalnych systemów z nadmuchem nie znam.

----------


## Kasia242

compi jesli chodzi o grzejniki bardziej miałem na mysli..grzejniki elektryczne...
Na tym forum wiele juz róznych opcjii było omawiane ale duzo z tego to teoria ,potem jak juz ktos mieszka to jest duzo mniej opinii z praktyki ,stad cięzko tak naprawde ustalić jak to bedzie działac...czyli czy bedzie i komfortowo i niedrogo . :roll eyes:

----------


## DEZET

Obniżenie kosztów co i cwu proste niby jest... właśnie... w teorii. Ci już mieszkający nie chcą lub nie mogą(są wyjątki oczywiście) pochwalić się praktycznymi wynikami. Pomysłów na obniżenie rachunków jest sporo: gwc, solary, podpołaciowce, wiatraki, PV, kolektory membranowe, puszkowce, GMC, cysterny, odzysk przez reku, baterie bezdotykowe, pci itd. Niektórym działa, niektórym nie- trudno stwierdzić. Wydatek na te sprzęty musi być ekonomicznie uzasadniony. Poza tym każdy żyje wg swoich upodobań.

----------


## Elfir

Dezet - to, co wymienileś chyba nie mieści się w budżecie domu za 200 tyś.
IMHO lepiej władować więcej cm styropianu w ściay, podlogi, dachy niż budowac GWC

----------


## DEZET

> Dezet - to, co wymienileś chyba nie mieści się w budżecie domu za 200 tyś.
> IMHO lepiej władować więcej cm styropianu w ściay, podlogi, dachy niż budowac GWC


Oczywiście, że nie wszystkie rzeczy ww tu się nadają- przytoczyłem tylko jakie są możliwości. I tak jak piszesz- lepiej dołożyć do ocieplenia niż cudować z niektórymi, niesprawdzonymi gadżetami.

----------


## compi

Do instalacji elektrycznej dodaj gazową i ręczne kopanie fundamentów oraz montaż podbitki, hahaa! Nie zaczynaj znowu zbaczać z tematu taniego domu na temat zagadki jak powinien wyglądać ten wątek. Sklejenie, skręcenie, sprasowanie systemowo rurek w domowej instalacji CO i CWU nie wymaga ukończenia szkoły. Wystarczy poczytać dzienniki samorobów. Zachowanie odpowiednich przekrojów, spadków, kilka prób i sprawa jest załatwiona. Przykładów z tego forum mogę podać przynajmniej kilkanaście.

----------


## sakon1123

witam planuję wraz z żoną budowę małego domu do 120m czy wyrobię się w kwocie 200 tyś pod klucz , bardzo proszę o komentarze i podpowiedzi ludzi którzy juz wybudowali podobny dom , oraz o funkcjonalny projekt domu i tani w budowie

----------


## Elfir

pod klucz - wątpię. 
Do stanu deweloperskiego, projekt do 100 m pow. całkowitej, wykonanie prawie w całości twoje - jest szansa.

No, chyba, że chcesz coś naprawdę małego (60-80 m2) wybudować?

Jakie masz media przy dzialce? Jaka działka - orientacja wzgledem stron świata, wielkosć? Jaki MPZP? Ile pokoi?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> pod klucz - wątpię. 
> Do stanu deweloperskiego, projekt do 100 m pow. całkowitej, wykonanie prawie w całości twoje - jest szansa.
> 
> No, chyba, że chcesz coś naprawdę małego (60-80 m2) wybudować?
> 
> Jakie masz media przy dzialce? Jaka działka - orientacja wzgledem stron świata, wielkosć? Jaki MPZP? Ile pokoi?






> *Stan deweloperski*
> 
> Stanem developerskim nazywamy taki etap w budowie domu, w którym zakończone są już wszystkie prace związane z ociepleniem domu, przyłączami, wykonane są też częściowo prace związane z przestrzenią wokół domu. Na tym etapie między innymi wykonuje się elewację, zapewniająca całkowitą już ochronę przed niekorzystnymi warunkami atmosferycznymi, wraz z wykończeniem kominów, parapetów, osadzeniem rur spustowych, wykończeniem schodów zewnętrznych i montażem balustrad schodowych oraz osadzeniem parapetów zewnętrznych. Stan deweloperski oznacza, że mamy więc ocieplone ściany i poddasze, zamontowane są instalacje kanalizacyjne, ciepłej i zimnej wody, grzewcze tradycyjne, elektryczne, telefoniczne i telewizyjne oraz przyłącza (ale bez odpowiedniej infrastruktury). *W zakres prac stanu developerskiego wchodzi również postawienie ogrodzenia i drogi dojazdowej do garażu.*


Zawsze to zaznaczałem ale tu w tym topiku tak jak to np. uczynił DEZET chodzi o wybudowanie chałupy,powtarzam domu 100-120 mKw za 200 tysiaków,mając oczywiście działkę i wszystkie przyłącza.Tak to mi wytłumaczono i powoli choć topornie staram się to zrozumieć.Dezet jak to ma w stopce napisane wybudował taki ale wkład własny jest ogromny.

----------


## Elfir

niktspecjalny - stan deweloperski - nie ma takiego pojęcia w prawie budowlanym. To pojęcie stworzyli deweloperzy i oznacza minimalny możliwy do obioru budowlanego przez NB stan techniczny lokalu. Zaleznie od dewelopera zakres nieco się różni.

A NB odbierze dom nawet jak działka jest ogrodzona siatką leśną. 

Graż w ogóle nie wchodzi w rachubę przy domu do 200 tyś. Chyba, że garaż + aneks mieszkalny  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> niktspecjalny - stan deweloperski - nie ma takiego pojęcia w prawie budowlanym. To pojęcie stworzyli deweloperzy i oznacza minimalny możliwy do obioru budowlanego przez NB stan techniczny lokalu. Zaleznie od dewelopera zakres nieco się różni.
> 
> A NB odbierze dom nawet jak działka jest ogrodzona siatką leśną. 
> 
> Graż w ogóle nie wchodzi w rachubę przy domu do 200 tyś. Chyba, że garaż + aneks mieszkalny





> .  Do *stanu deweloperskiego*, projekt do 100 m pow. całkowitej, wykonanie prawie w całości twoje - jest szansa.........





> ..*stan deweloperski* - nie ma takiego pojęcia w prawie budowlanym. ..........


Czy ja coś pominąłem w tej definicji???.Posługujesz się tym nazewnictwem przecież sama.Przytoczyłem definicje z sieci a Ty mi tu ,że tej opcji nie ma. O co kaman???

----------


## Elfir

Posłużyłam się pewnym popularnym sformułowaniem występującym w opisach nieruchomosci. 
W tym konkretnym przypadku zostało użyte jako opozycja określenia "pod klucz" (która wydaje mi się, że obejmuje meble, armaturę, wykończone podłogi, pomalowane ściany itd.)

Zwrócilam tobie uwagę, że nie ma sensu cytować definicji, bo takiej po prostu nie ma. Stąd to, czy dzialka jest ogrodzona czy nie albo czy będą utwardzone dojścia będzie zawsze kwestią dyskusyjną. 

Pytający nie poprosił o rozszerzenie pojęcia, które użyłam.  Nie ma sensu więc dalej się rozpisywać.

----------


## Kasia242

> pod klucz - wątpię. 
> Do stanu deweloperskiego, projekt do 100 m pow. całkowitej, wykonanie prawie w całości twoje - jest szansa.
> 
> No, chyba, że chcesz coś naprawdę małego (60-80 m2) wybudować?
> 
> J


Ja bede miał 83 m2+ 36 na górze do pózniejszej adopcjii co bedzie mnie kosztowac juz liczyłem 5600 zł co do grosika. jako że jestem na etapie dokańczania stanu deweloperskiego(instalacje,tynki) mój kosztorys zamknie sie na pewno w 155 tysiącach.No kilka ulubionych mebelków wezmę ze starej chaty ze soba...meble to rzeczy uzytkowe jak sie stare rozsypią to kupię nowe ale na pewno nie wtedy kiedy sie tylko przeprowadzam...nie zaczynam nowej drogi zycia,tylko zmieniam miejsce zamieszkania dom ma mi słuzyć wiernie jak pies..a nei być skarbbonka na pokaz.
Mój znajomy budujący sie tuz obok mojej działki parterówka 134 m2...na pewno wyda 250-300 tys.
Kolosalne znaczenie ma projekt,u mnie np. instalacja woda+kanaliza to jakeis 500-600 zł ..dosłownie kilka metrów rurek...u znajomego jak zobaczyłem samo prowadzenie wody to masakra..to samo okna,dach,i pelno innych pierdół
Praca własna  to gro oszczednosci...jesli wynająłbym firme od A do Z to bym sie moze zamknął w 250 tysiącach ale raczej ciezko by było....Ja dom zbuduje w 2 lata po godzinach a spróbuj w 2 lata po godzinach zarobic 100-150 tys :smile: 
Przemyslane zakupy....znam człowieka który za podobna ilość okien jaka jest u mnie wydał 32 tysiące..ja wydałem 10 tys...naprawde niekiedy jak patrze co ludzie wyczyniają jak dostana kredyt to masakra pytanie tylko - po co..?

----------


## Elfir

> Ja bede miał 83 m2+ 36 na górze do pózniejszej adopcjii (...)mój kosztorys zamknie sie na pewno w 155 tysiącach.


Dlatego zaproponowałam budowę mniejszego domu niż 120 m2

----------


## niktspecjalny

> pod klucz - wątpię. 
> Do stanu deweloperskiego, projekt do 100 m pow. całkowitej, wykonanie prawie w całości twoje - jest szansa.
> 
> No, chyba, że chcesz coś naprawdę małego (60-80 m2) wybudować?
> 
> Jakie masz media przy dzialce? Jaka działka - orientacja wzgledem stron świata, wielkosć? Jaki MPZP? *Ile pokoi*?


Przecież DEZET i nie tylko wybudował taki dom i to większy ,który Ty np. proponujesz.




> .funkcjonalny projekt domu.....


pytasz go o pokoje a on o projekt (nie ma projektu to i nie ma pokoi) pogubiłem się w tym. :sad:  Biorę udział w tym wątku nie po to by psuć atmosferę tylko po to by po kumać tych co wybudowali ponieważ niedługo sam stanę w tej opcji próbując coś córce pod Warszawa wybudować.

----------


## sakon1123

witam , dziękuję za odpowiedzi na moje pytanie .
Co do działki mam własną ,wszystkie media [gaz,prąd, wodociąg, kanalizacja] są tuż obok działki , mój tata buduję domy od 30 lat i powiedział ze mi wybuduję i wykończy za darmo ale z moją i rodziny pomocą , jedynie będę musiał wynająć ludzi do instalacji elektrycznej , centralnego ogrzewania i podłączenie gazu . i dostałem zapewnienie od taty ze 120 metrowy dom wybuduję i wykończy do 200 tys , ja uważam ze jest to realne ,

----------


## gti11

> witam , dziękuję za odpowiedzi na moje pytanie .
> Co do działki mam własną ,wszystkie media [gaz,prąd, wodociąg, kanalizacja] są tuż obok działki , mój tata buduję domy od 30 lat i powiedział ze mi wybuduję i wykończy za darmo ale z moją i rodziny pomocą , jedynie będę musiał wynająć ludzi do instalacji elektrycznej , centralnego ogrzewania i podłączenie gazu . i dostałem zapewnienie od taty ze 120 metrowy dom wybuduję i wykończy do 200 tys , ja uważam ze jest to realne ,


Tak realnie to miałeś łopatę dłużej niż 5 minut w ręce ? Masz możliwości i chęci do pracy na dwie zmiany przez kilka lat ? Kolega NS czasami pieprzy ale akurat w pewnych sprawach  ma racje , jesteś gotowy na podjazd z "hasi"  , siatkę leśną i palety czy pustaki zamiast tarasu i tysiąc pięcet innych tymczasowych rozwiązań ?

----------


## Elfir

oj tam, jako posiadaczka tarasu z palet nie widze w tym nic złego  :smile: 

sakon - szukaj projektu:
1. prostokąt lub kwadrat
2. parterowy
3. bez ścian nośnych, poza zewnętrznymi (jest mozliwe o ile dom nie będzie szerszy od 7 m - dla stropu teriva)
4. Z jedną łazienką i jednym większym pom. gospodarczym (kotłownia, pralnia, składzik w jednym)
5. z jednym oknem na pomieszczenie
6. dwuspadowy dach, ewentualnie płaski lub pulpitowy
7. bez słupów, wykuszy
8. Jesli nie masz dzieci zastanów się nad budową domu małego ale z możliwoscią dalszej rozbudowy o dodatkowe pokoje.

Zastanów się nad ogrzewaniem. 
Chcesz budować energooszczednie, czy tradycyjnie?
Bo możesz ogrzewac prądem (kable w podłodze lub nadmuchowo) i wówczas odpadną ci koszty podłączania gazu i robienia CO

----------


## sakon1123

kolego gt11 powiem ci tak jeśli miałbyś ojca murarza to na pewno byś wiedział o czym mówię , pracowałem u taty popołudniami i w soboty i wiem jak ciężki jest to chleb , i nie zadawaj takich głupich pytań czy trzymałem łopatę  w reku , obecnie pracuje przy wykończeniach cały rok wiec chyba mam jakieś pojecie .

----------


## sakon1123

Elfir to jest mój projekt domu http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...ge=2&p_0=&p_1=, taki zamierzam postawić i wykończyć za 200tys

----------


## Elfir

Po po kiego grzyba zadajesz tu pytania, jak wszytsko wiesz, masz wybrany projekt?

----------


## sakon1123

Po kiego grzyba ? bo chce być pewny ze nie porywam się z motyką na słońce, bo kasę można łatwo wydać ale mogę nie mięć i domu i kasy , a co do centralnego ogrzewania z tym mam największy problem  jakie zrobić gazowe ,co, a może elektryczne

----------


## Elfir

Moim zdaniem to nie jest dobry projekt do budowanictwa energooszędnego i taniego, ale ty wiesz lepiej.

----------


## sakon1123

a dlaczego tak sądzisz podaj jakieś argumenty

----------


## DEZET

Nikt specjalny - niepotrzebnie (jeszcze) dajesz mnie za przykład, bo dom nie skończony i do tego nie mieści się w przyjętych tu "ramach", choćby ze względu na garaż. Ale celuję w jak najniższą kwotę za wybudowanie. Praca własna to duże oszczędności- jeśli ktoś ma zmysł techniczny i 2 "prawe" ręce. Tu gra idzie tylko o kasę- a nowy dom, to nie 100-letnia chałupa, w której stale coś szwankuje ze starości, koszty remontów przewyższają budowę nowego... bo trzeba stare rozebrać i nowe włożyć (czyt. robocizna x 2). 
P.S. Dziennik trochę zaniedbałem, ale wkrótce relacja z postępów.

----------


## anSi

> Elfir to jest mój projekt domu http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt_gladki-z-wentylacja-mechaniczna,2697,0,0.htm?search=&photo_id=37363&kd  g=2&q=&t=1&page=2&p_0=&p_1=, taki zamierzam postawić i wykończyć za 200tys


Bardzo fajny ten projekt. Będę z uwagą przyglądała się realizacji, jeśli zechcesz dzielić się postępami na FM  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Po po kiego grzyba zadajesz tu pytania, jak wszytsko wiesz, masz wybrany projekt?


Widzisz i stąd się biorą nieporozumienia.Zadaje pytania i głupka z człowieka struga.Myślałem ,że to laik z małżonką a tu gwiazdor nad gwiazdory. :yes:  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nikt specjalny - niepotrzebnie (jeszcze) dajesz mnie za przykład, bo dom nie skończony i do tego nie mieści się w przyjętych tu "ramach", choćby ze względu na garaż. Ale celuję w jak najniższą kwotę za wybudowanie. Praca własna to duże oszczędności- jeśli ktoś ma zmysł techniczny i 2 "prawe" ręce. Tu gra idzie tylko o kasę- a nowy dom, to nie 100-letnia chałupa, w której stale coś szwankuje ze starości, koszty remontów przewyższają budowę nowego... bo trzeba stare rozebrać i nowe włożyć (czyt. robocizna x 2). 
> P.S. Dziennik trochę zaniedbałem, ale wkrótce relacja z postępów.


Daję to za mało powiedziane.Jakoś to twe budowanie przypada mi coraz bardziej do gustu a mam w tym cel bo j/w pisałem wkrótce i ja będę się mierzył z rzeczywistością u córki.

pozdrawiam.

----------


## namira

sakon,całkiem fajny ten dom,mały dach i fundamenty,zwarta bryła,jak masz ojca murarza to kwota 200tys. jest ok,jak dla mnie jedyny minus to trochę mała strefa dzienna,ale jak się ma ograniczone fundusze to nie szaleje sie z metrażem,lepiej mały dom,ale wykończony,niż rozgrzebana budowa ciągnąca się latami.

----------


## Elfir

jak dla mnie koszty generują - słup, nietypowe okna szczytowe na poddaszu, okna połaciowe, ocieplanie wełną połaci + k-g, wygłuszanie dodatkowego stropu, kominek, wiele okien, w tym w pomieszczeniach rzadko używanych (kotłownia), dwa kominy, itd.

----------


## gti11

> kolego gt11 powiem ci tak jeśli miałbyś ojca murarza to na pewno byś wiedział o czym mówię , pracowałem u taty popołudniami i w soboty i wiem jak ciężki jest to chleb , i nie zadawaj takich głupich pytań czy trzymałem łopatę  w reku , obecnie pracuje przy wykończeniach cały rok wiec chyba mam jakieś pojecie .


Szanowny kolego ojca murarza i tynkarza miałem i te wycieczki rodzinne sobie daruj a tym się różnię od Ciebie , że ja zamiast zastanawiać się czy mi starczy kasy wybudowałem dom i w nim mieszkam . Jest sporo projektów np Z7 rozebranych na czynniki pierwsze i przerobione w te i we wte , wystarczy policzyć materiały i robociznę uwarunkowaną lokalnie , trudno ? Dla Ciebie chyba tak .

----------


## darkob

> Elfir to jest mój projekt domu http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...ge=2&p_0=&p_1=, taki zamierzam postawić i wykończyć za 200tys


Myśle że dasz rade jeżeli dużo będziesz robił sam.Zwróć uwage na projekt już sprawdzony LK506 (buduje taki tylko że powiększony o garaż- lk518  )

----------


## sakon1123

mam nadzieje w tym roku załatwić wszystkie pozwolenia i zalać fundamenty , i postaram się informować na forum o kosztach jakie poniosłem i za co a dla zainteresowanych tym projektem  wyśle parę fotek poszczególnych etapów budowy

----------


## sakon1123

gti11 pewnie i ojca szklarza masz ?

----------


## DEZET

> kolego gt11 powiem ci tak jeśli miałbyś ojca murarza to na pewno byś wiedział o czym mówię , pracowałem u taty popołudniami i w soboty i wiem jak ciężki jest to chleb , i nie zadawaj takich głupich pytań czy trzymałem łopatę  w reku , obecnie pracuje przy wykończeniach cały rok wiec chyba mam jakieś pojecie .


Niby doświadczenie swoje lub rodzica w budowlance masz, ale policzyć nie możesz, ile Ci wyjdzie za materiały na tą chałupkę? Ceny robocizny Ci odchodzą, poza tymi wymienionymi od prądu i ew. gazu, bo zrobisz z rodziną. Skoro "robisz" w wykończeniach, to wiesz, ile to kosztuje, bo za darmo (chyba) nie pracujesz. Wielu jest tu forumowiczów, którzy pierwszy raz pracowali na budowie, dla Ciebie to nie będzie nowość. Popatrz na projekt- co można uprościć, czy kominy można zgrupować, instalacje poprowadzić prościej, zmienić kształt okien(choć te w szczytach są fajne), itp. Dla mnie szkoda by było, tych ok.20m2 powierzchni na poddaszu - tej poniżej 1,9m, bo zbudować trzeba, a wykorzystać w pełni się nie da.

----------


## sakon1123

DEZET ja już to liczyłem i kalkulowałem 100 razy i wychodzi mi ze za 200tys jak będę robił wszystko sam lub z rodziną to dam radę , natomiast z tych okien w szczycie nie zrezygnuję bo mi się bardzo podobają , mimo ze  będą droższe, poddasze podniosę o 3 pustaki i zrobię ławy,
  rozważam też inny wariant z salonem i klatką schodową , dlatego jestem ciekawy co wy byście zmienili , świeże spojrzenie na projekt jest czasami  bezcenne , z kominka na pewno zrezygnuję

----------


## Ronifcb

Witam.Jestem na etapie wybierania projekty.Czy jest szansa wybudowania tego domku http://z500.pl/projekt/720/Z273,komp...ne-ogolne.html  do kwoty 200 tys zł do stanu deweloperskiego? O ile wieksze orientacyjnie mogłyby być koszty jakbyśmy dołożyli garaż 29m2 dostępny na stronie z500 w innym wariancie?

----------


## Elfir

tu jest czterospadowy dach. Jak chcesz dołożyć garaż?

----------


## bowess

Garaż jest dołożóny w taki sposób.
To jest w odbiciu lustrzanym - ciemna jest łazienka.

----------


## Elfir

czyli dodatkowe kosze, dachówki kalenicowe. 
O wiele łatwiej i taniej dostawiac do dachu dwuspadowego.

----------


## bowess

Do kalkulacji szacunkowej przyjęto, że materiały na dach będą kosztowały 14 415 netto, a to na 172m2 dachu na konstrukcji z wiązarów i dachówkę sądzę, że raczej nie wystarczy.
Jeżeli wszystkie prace mają być zlecone, to 200 może być trochę za mało, no ale tu też dużo zależy od wybranych materiałów.
Na pewno przed zakupem projektu zorientowałabym się, ile w Twojej okolicy kosztują wiązary.
Dokładka garażu - 30-40k? Tu strzelam, bo znowu najwięcej zależy od kosztu więźby. Reszta konstrukcji jest dość prosta.

----------


## Kasia242

> Witam.Jestem na etapie wybierania projekty.Czy jest szansa wybudowania tego domku http://z500.pl/projekt/720/Z273,kompaktowy-dom-parterowy-z-trzema-sypialniami-przekryty-dachem-kopertowym/dane-ogolne.html  do kwoty 200 tys zł do stanu deweloperskiego? O ile wieksze orientacyjnie mogłyby być koszty jakbyśmy dołożyli garaż 29m2 dostępny na stronie z500 w innym wariancie?


Może i do stanu deweloperskiego by sie udało ale cięzko bedzie bez wkładu ,własnej pracy...garaz jakies 20-30 tysiecy+ wykonczeniówka jakies 80 tysiecy ..oczywiscie z robocizną...minimum. Czyli do zamieszkania musi lezec na stole 260-300 tysięcy....jak sami bedziecie budowac to można od razu odjąć 100 tysięcy

----------


## niktspecjalny

> DEZET ja już to liczyłem i kalkulowałem 100 razy i wychodzi mi ze za 200tys jak będę robił wszystko sam lub z rodziną to dam radę , natomiast z tych okien w szczycie nie zrezygnuję bo mi się bardzo podobają , mimo ze  będą droższe, poddasze podniosę o 3 pustaki i zrobię ławy,
>   rozważam też inny wariant z salonem i klatką schodową , dlatego jestem ciekawy co wy byście zmienili , świeże spojrzenie na projekt jest czasami  bezcenne , z kominka na pewno zrezygnuję


Skoro liczyłeś to na co tu liczysz jeszcze???Ja to poproszę o wytłumaczenie tego.




> ............poddasze podniosę o 3 pustaki i *zrobię ławy.*..........


Oświeć mnie .jakich zmian dokonałeś we współpracy z Panem adoptującym projekt ,no chyba ,że jesteś na etapie "mądry po szkodzie" i sam znowelizujesz swe plany.

----------


## Ronifcb

Budowane będzie wszystko systemem zleconym, gdyż na co dzień pracujemy za granicą...  
Czy jakby zamienił wiązary na strop tradycyjny (bo chciałbym mieć strych np na siłownię itp  czy koszt znacząco wzrośnie?
Czyli z garażem  wyjdzie około 30tys więcej??

----------


## bowess

*Ronifcb* - w takim razie nie ten projekt. Tu na wieńcu jest specyficzna ścianka kolankowa z drewna, obita płytą osb. W adaptacji na stropie trzeba by zrobić tą kolankową wymurowaną z pionowym zbrojeniem, na to wieniec. Więźbę można dać tradycyjną, ale miałbyś na tym strychu słupy podpierające. Wychodzą wysokie koszty adaptacji - przeprojektowanie, przeliczenie. W tym projekcie nie ma miejsca na schody (można je unieścić tylko kosztem któregoś z pomieszczeń), a korzystanie z poddasza przez rozkładanie schody strychowe, wniesienie tam sporych sprzętów sportowych to totalna pomyłka.

Jeżeli chcesz wykorzystać poddasze, to w kilku wyszukiwarkach masz taką opcję "poddasze do adaptacji" Przynajmniej nie trzeba będzie tyle przeprojektowywać.

Mogę odpowiedzieć tak - u mnie w regionie wiązary sa znacznie droższe od tradycyjnej więźby, więc projekt ze stropem i tradycyjną więźbą wyszedłby niewiele drożej, ale jest tu wielu forumowiczów, którzy na wiązary się zdecydowali i mieli na nie dobrą cenę.
No powiedzmy, że 30k więcej z garażem.
Wydaje mi się, że bez własnej pracy trochę za mały budżet na dom z opcją użytkowania poddasza, bo tym poddaszem bardzo podbijesz metraż podłóg. Docieplenie musi iść po dachu, a nie po stropie, skosy trzeba jakoś wykończyć. Jakieś okno połaciowe wstawić, czy wolisz sztuczne oświetlenie? Trochę świeżego powietrza też by się przydało, bez wentylacji nie widzę szans na ćwiczenie w takim pomieszczeniu.
Moim zdaniem taki dom (do deweloperskiego) w wersji z garażem i opcją poddasza to podchodzi pod 300k.
Tyle, że jak pisałam, w tym projekcie opcja poddasza jest kiepska.

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam.Jestem na etapie wybierania projekty.Czy jest szansa wybudowania tego domku http://z500.pl/projekt/720/Z273,komp...ne-ogolne.html  do kwoty 200 tys zł do stanu deweloperskiego? O ile wieksze orientacyjnie mogłyby być koszty jakbyśmy dołożyli garaż 29m2 dostępny na stronie z500 w innym wariancie?


Jeśli zlecasz wszystko ekipom czyli zero pracy własnej to nie ma szans budowy tego domu w kasie jak z tematu,prędzej 250-300tys.zł do stanu deweloperskiego.
Poza tym budowanie domu na odległość to duże  ryzyko błędów i fuszery przy budowie a znając realia polskich ekip jak nie przypilnujesz i nie znasz się cokolwiek na budowie to ciężko będzie dom nazwać domem...
Ja bym się na to nie pisał.
W moim przypadku strop o pow.160m2 składa się z 5m3 belek czyli wyszedł ok.3tys.zł,dodając do tego osb wyszedł 5tys.zł,strop lany o takiej pow.kosztowałby o ok.10tys.zł więcej.Dostawiony garaż to ok.30-40tys.zł.

----------


## DEZET

> DEZET ja już to liczyłem i kalkulowałem 100 razy i wychodzi mi ze za 200tys jak będę robił wszystko sam lub z rodziną to dam radę , natomiast z tych okien w szczycie nie zrezygnuję bo mi się bardzo podobają , mimo ze  będą droższe, poddasze podniosę o 3 pustaki i zrobię ławy,
>   rozważam też inny wariant z salonem i klatką schodową , dlatego jestem ciekawy co wy byście zmienili , świeże spojrzenie na projekt jest czasami  bezcenne , z kominka na pewno zrezygnuję


To ja bym rozważył, bo coś wspominałeś o gazie- zamontowanie pieca gazowego turbo w łazience (jeśli kubatura pozwala) i wyrzut spalin przez ścianę. Wtedy masz krótsze instalacje i bliżej miejsca największego poboru cwu. Rezygnujesz z 1 komina.  
Podniesienie ścianki kolankowej o 75-80cm może zaburzyć proporcje domu- uważam, że to półśrodek na mankamenty projektu.
Zrezygnowałbym też z podwójnych drzwi na taras- zbyteczne przy tak dużym oknie obok.

----------


## Elfir

A starczyłoby po prostu zamowic u architekta "projekt domu za 200 tyś" - idealnie dopasowany do potrzeb rodziny i warunk.ów na działce. Bez ryzykownych adaptacji.

----------


## Ronifcb

Dziekuję za odpowiedzi.Z poddasza mogę zrezygnować ,a poszerze garaz  o 60-90cm ,albo postawie garaż blaszany gdzieś obok domu i go otynkuje pod kolor domu.Coraz bardziej zastanawiam się nad takim rozwiązaniem.Co do budowy na odległośc to myślę ze nie będzie problemu jak się weźmie sprawdzoną ekipę i rodzice codziennie będą na budowie  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

zdecydowanie taniej jest dostawić garaż w lekkiej konstrukcji na lekkim fundamencie (punktowym przy lekkich konstrukcjach) niż budowac go w bryle budynku

----------


## DEZET

Odbiegając trochę od tematu- ciekawy sposób na własny dom: http://www.kupilismystarydom.pl/

----------


## sylwekr

Witam wszystkich. 
Broniłem się jak mogłem aby nie budować domu. Wiem jaki to nakład prac ile wyrzeczeń, no i bałem się kosztów. Dlatego prawie 2 lata szukałem coś gotowego kupić: czyli dom albo do remontu, albo do wykończenia (aby zrobić wszystko "po swojemu"). Niestety nic ciekawego nie znalazłem... jeśli cena atrakcyjna to znowu jakieś inne poważne minusy, jeśli natomiast sam dom do zaakceptowania to znowu cena nie, albo lokalizacja itp... W końcu trafiłem na ten temat no tym forum. Przeczytałem jego znaczną część i z każdą stroną coraz bardziej przekonywałem się aby jednak sam pobudować. Nawet zmieniłem założenia, wcześniej szukałem domu z zamiarem sprzedania (lub zamiany) mieszkania i dopłacenia do tego, a teraz czytając to forum doszedłem do wniosku, mieszkanie zostaje dla dzieci, a dom i tak pobuduję. Dobra koniec smęcenia...
Działka już prawie kupiona - załatwiam notariusza. Projekt prawie wybrany. Na początku był Tebe (mój wybór, ale żona mnie przekonała do tych dodatkowych paru metrów) i teraz jest Mała Talia http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/arp_talia_mala.htm
Zamierzam wybudować sam (z pomocą rodziny), jedynie tylko dach zlecę fachowcą (w życiu tylko garaż pobudowałem, ale doświadczenia w wykończeniówce mam sporo - elektryka, hydraulika, jakieś ścianki, gładzie malowania, kładzenie płytek i nawet większość mebli obecnie mam samodzielnie zrobionych - zatem myślę, że dam radę) . Ze zmian z projektu w miejsce pralni zostanie zrobione WC, a pralnia będzie w kotłowni. Co byście jeszcze zmienili aby było funkcjonalnie, tanio, może ktoś buduje lub budował według tego projektu i podzielił by się swoimi uwagami ? Jedyny spory dylemat jaki mam to ogrzewanie, węgla nie chcę, gazu nie ma w okolicy, elektrycznie - trochę boję się kosztów, pompa ciepła - troche droga inwestycja i czy przy takim domku się kiedyś zwróci... ale jeszcze trochę czasu mam na decyzje  :Smile: 

Sylwek

----------


## Elfir

> teraz jest Mała Talia http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/arp_talia_mala.htm


Tutaj możesz podzielić się doświadczeniami w budowaniu:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ighlight=talia

Przy takim układzie kotłowni nie sądzę, by kocioł na paliwo stałe był dobrym wyborem - nie ma wejscia z zewnątrz. 
PC chyba tylko powietrzna, inna będzie przerostem formy nad treścią.
Mozesz spróbowac kominek + gaz ze zbiornika. 
Przy dwustronnym wkładzie kominkowym drewno mozna byłoby dokładac od strony kotłowni i nie miałbyś kotłowni w salonie.

----------


## sylwekr

> Przy dwustronnym wkładzie kominkowym drewno mozna byłoby dokładac od strony kotłowni i nie miałbyś kotłowni w salonie.


O o czymś takim nie słyszałem. Na pewno nie chciał bym robić kotłowni w salonie, ale jeśli kominek można by "obsługiwać" z pomieszczenia gospodarczego + ogrzewanie elektryczne  - warte do przemyślenia

----------


## Elfir

możesz przepytać w dziele kominków o takie wkłady.

----------


## portaga

> zdecydowanie taniej jest dostawić garaż w lekkiej konstrukcji na lekkim fundamencie (punktowym przy lekkich konstrukcjach) niż budowac go w bryle budynku


Tyle, że taki garaż będzie stanowił nierozłączną całość z budynkiem i odległości od granic działki szlag trafi.

----------


## Elfir

właśnie piszę o tym, by garaż nie był nierozłączną częscią konstrukcyjną budynku. Osobna konstrukcja ale dostawiona (w końcu konstrukcyjny garaż też zajmuje miejsce na działce i też trzeba brac pod uwagę odległości od granic), do budynku i z nim połączona przejściem. Cos jak wiata, tylko ze ścianami i drzwiami garażowymi. To jest ułamek ceny murowanego garażu.

----------


## eprom

Ja juz zakupilem projekt kornel energo, dom wydaje sie prosty, stan surowy zamkniety mam wyceniony na ok 100 tys brutto, reszte mam zamiar zrobic sam, chcialbym zamknac sie w magicznych 200 tys, jednak biore awaryjnie margines 30 tys.

----------


## DEZET

> Ja juz zakupilem projekt kornel energo, dom wydaje sie prosty, stan surowy zamkniety mam wyceniony na ok 100 tys brutto, reszte mam zamiar zrobic sam, chcialbym zamknac sie w magicznych 200 tys, jednak biore awaryjnie margines 30 tys.


Niefortunne ustawienie drzwi przesuwnych za stołem- kto tamtędy wyjdzie? no i te drzwi przesuwne- 2 szt. to może być 10% budżetu. Zastanawia mnie też , czy nie za dużo zbytku przez umieszczenie drzwi na taras w każdej sypialni.
Ale poza tymi uwagami projekt fajny do taniego budowania: 1 komin, instalacje zgrupowane i blisko siebie, układ funkcjonalny, brak ścian nośnych w środku.

----------


## eprom

Oczywiscie w salonie zostawiam tylko jedne drzwi na taras, reszte zastepuje oknami.

----------


## sylwekr

...no to u mnie można powiedzieć rozpoczęła się przygoda z budową domu. Od 3 dni jestem właścicielem działki budowlanej i już pierwsze coś idzie do przodu. Byłem już załatwiać podłączenie wody i energii elektrycznej. Złożyłem wniosek o wydanie mapki która później potrzebna do zgłoszenia budowy ogrodzenia. U geodety zamówiłem mapki do celów projektowych. Na ogrodzenie - słupki będę miał za free - koszt farby, piasek, żwir tylko koszt transportu, skrzynka elektryczna budowlana " za flaszkę", bloczki na fundament załatwione za bardzo dobrą cenę, jak by tak dalej szło to z 200 tys jeszcze sporo zostanie  :big grin: , ale niestety tak nie będzie i trzeba będzie głęboko sięgać do kieszeni.

----------


## syla135

trzymam kciuki za wszystkich
ja też jestem jedną z tych co ma zamiar za 200tys postawić i zamieszkać w takim domu. mam już projekt ale nie umiem wstawić zdjęć :sad:

----------


## Elfir

> trzymam kciuki za wszystkich
> ja też jestem jedną z tych co ma zamiar za 200tys postawić i zamieszkać w takim domu. mam już projekt ale nie umiem wstawić zdjęć


Mamy taki specjalny wątek w którym tego uczymy  :smile:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...oczne-na-forum
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...99cie-na-forum

----------


## szkodniki

witam 

bycmoze dołącze do grona szczesliwie-nieszczesliwie budujacyhc 
natomiast mam pytanie o nadbudowę poddasza uzytkowego
zastanawiam się nad kupnem domu ktory jest wybudowany do poziomu stropu 
jakbym kupila to czekaloby mnie zrobienie poddasza uzytkowego, dachu itd
podpiwedzcie z jakim kosztem trzeba sie liczyc?

----------


## karolwajs

To zalezy jakie materiały chcesz użyć, ile tego poddasza miało by być.

Kwestia czy robocizna - praca samemu z rodziną czy wynajęta firma.

----------


## szkodniki

samemu odpada nie znam sie
poszukam firmy jak zdecyduje sie na kupno tego domu
poki co musze sobie zrobic rachunek sumienia zeby wiedziec z jakimi ksoztami mam sie  liczyc 
wlascicel tego domu chce go sprzedac na etapie stropu musze wiedziec ile mnie bedzie reszta kosztowac oraz jakie materiely i sposoby budowy wybrac

dom ma w podstawie ok 1000x1000 dach ma byc 2x dwuspadowy (nie iwem jak to fachowo wytlumaczyc ale ma byc 2 spadowy nad czesicia z pokojami oraz d spadowy mniejszy nad schodami ) prtotyp projektu to dom w rododendronach czy jakos tak ale zmodyfikowany
nie wiem jakie materialy najlepsze jakie na moją kieszen albo jakie musza byc odpoweidnie do tego co juz stoi? kompletnie sie nie znam
tyle juz jest i co dalej

----------


## _artur_

to zeszłoroczna budowa czy dłużej stoi?

----------


## szkodniki

prawdopodobnie zeszloroczna
tak mowi sprzedajacy

----------


## DEZET

> witam 
> 
> bycmoze dołącze do grona szczesliwie-nieszczesliwie budujacyhc 
> natomiast mam pytanie o nadbudowę poddasza uzytkowego
> zastanawiam się nad kupnem domu ktory jest wybudowany do poziomu stropu 
> jakbym kupila to czekaloby mnie zrobienie poddasza uzytkowego, dachu itd
> podpiwedzcie z jakim kosztem trzeba sie liczyc?


Witaj!
Sprzedający ma projekt i dziennik budowy i w nich powinny być zmiany zawarte. Zakładam, że nie jest to samowola budowlana. Na zdjęciu widać wystające pręty, więc powyżej stropu będzie jeszcze ścianka kolankowa i na niej dach, czyli więźba tradycyjna.  Jeśli to "dom w rododendronach" to tanie zrobienie poddasza nie będzie. Do tego 3 kominy, których pewnie jeszcze nie ma, więc kolejne koszty. Lukarny i balkony też podrażają budowę. Pokrycie dachu też będzie miało znaczenie w kosztach. Ile wyniesie  tu dokładnie nie policzymy. Sama robocizna jest różna w regionach kraju, materiały mogą być w podobnych cenach.
Poza tym kwestia ceny tego, co już wybudowane, też będzie miała znaczenie przy zakupie- sprzedający może sobie słono wycenić ten stan budynku, mimo, że to może 1/3 budowy.

----------


## szkodniki

dezet dzieki za odpowiedz w projekcie jest zmieniony dach na dwuspadowy z oknami w dachu zamiast lukarn i sa zlikwidowane chyba wszytkie balkony :/
nie ma okien tarasowych a zamiast garazu jest wielkosici polowy garazu zrobiona kotłownia.
kominy sa do stropu zrobione 
w projekcie wyczytalam ze dach ma byc taki:
80% 39st
Blachodachówka 
łaty - kontrałaty
papa
deskowanie
pustka powietrzna
foila
welna 20cm
folia 
plyta g/k 

czy z tej czerwonej cegly i z takim dachem da sie zrobic energooszczedny dom?

----------


## Kalisa

Teraz to ja juz odpuszczam. Piszesz w dwóch wątkach, pod ten podpięłaś się zupełnie bez sensu, bo za 200 tys domu nie wybudujesz. Nie wiesz czym się różni powierzchnia użytkowa od całkowitej i zamierzasz budować dom energooszczędny ?  Chyba boję się twojej definicji domu energooszczędnego. 
Naprawdę nie chcę być złośliwa, ale nie traktuj tego forum jak google. Jesli coś ci podpowiadamy to spróbuj coś na ten temat poczytać w necie. Czerwona cegła - nawet nie wiesz z czego jest dom budowany a pisałam ci chyba 5 razy że wszystko jest w dokumentach. Moja rada - umów się z właścicielem, wypytaj o wszystko, poproś o dokumenty i wtedy zadawaj pytania na forum.

----------


## _artur_

trochę racji w tym co powyżej jest.. to dom z porothermu a nie czerwonej cegły..
wszystko to kwestia ceny - ile za to chce szprzedający, lokalizacja, działka, jakie w projekcie jest ogrzewanie, jakie ma być ocieplenie, okna, czy jest taras wylewany z posadzką itp. ciężko jednoznacznie cokolwiek powiedzieć

----------


## Rafałer

domek postawisz ale wyposażenie drogie

----------


## bowess

Jeżeli pytasz w tym wątku z zamiarem dokończenia budowy tego domu za 200k, to moim zdaniem nie ma szans. Do zrobienia jest jeszcze bardzo dużo. Kupujesz około połowy SSO.
Piszesz, że dom jest około 10x10m. Po podłogach zapewne trochę mniej, ale i tak wyjdzie pewnie ze 160-180m2 (zależy, co nad garażem). To niemało - trzeba dokończyć część budowlaną, zrobić instalacje i wykończeniówkę.
Która wesja domu w rododendronach była kupiona jako bazowa? Nie znając szczegółów powiem z grubsza, że na zrobienie tego domu pod klucz od momentu widocznego na zdjęciu potrzebna jest kwota rzędu 350-400k. A liczę i tak "po gospodarsku", czyli targowanie, promocje i skromna wykończeniówka.

----------


## szkodniki

wybaczcie nieznajomosc tematu jest to nowa sprawa i chce sie dowiedziec czy sie pakowac w to czy nie mam do wyboru albo kupuje drozej ze zrobionym dachem do stanu otwartego albo zamknietego z oknami albo to co stoi taniej ale nie wiem ile moze byc taniej zebym nie przeplacila

----------


## DEZET

> wybaczcie nieznajomosc tematu jest to nowa sprawa i chce sie dowiedziec czy sie pakowac w to czy nie mam do wyboru albo kupuje drozej ze zrobionym dachem do stanu otwartego albo zamknietego z oknami albo to co stoi taniej ale nie wiem ile moze byc taniej zebym nie przeplacila


Na razie, to my nic nie wiemy o tym domu- ile chce za to sprzedawca, ile jest zrobione- po 1 zdjęciu nikt nie wywnioskuje.

----------


## eprom

U mnie pojawily sie schody, okazuje sie ze na dzialce mam bardzo wysoki poziom wod gruntowych przylacze do wodociagu ma kosztowac 7tys a nie 2, 5 tys jak wczesniej wyceniala firma, na glebokosci ok 1 metra juz sie zbiera woda, fundamenty wyjda tez drozej niz zakladalem gdyz trzeba je dodatkowo izolowac i lac lepszy beton.

----------


## DEZET

> U mnie pojawily sie schody, okazuje sie ze na dzialce mam bardzo wysoki poziom wod gruntowych przylacze do wodociagu ma kosztowac 7tys a nie 2, 5 tys jak wczesniej wyceniala firma, na glebokosci ok 1 metra juz sie zbiera woda, fundamenty wyjda tez drozej niz zakladalem gdyz trzeba je dodatkowo izolowac i lac lepszy beton.


Przykra sprawa. Nie bardzo jednak rozumiem, co ma kosztować dodatkowe 5k za zakopanie rury wodociągowej?

----------


## eprom

Firma twierdzi ze musza wiekszy wykop robic gdyz sie obsypuje, dodatko studzienka musi byc plastikowa a nie betonowa i to wszystko to 2 dni roboty. W poniedzialek bede rozmawial jeszcze z druga firma zobaczymy co oni powiedza.

----------


## DEZET

Moim zdaniem- mocno naciągane te utrudnienia.

----------


## Beniuś

Przyłączam się do tematu  :big grin: 
Razem z żoną weszliśmy w posiadanie trochę nietypowej działki (niestety nie możemy jej sprzedać i kupić innej  :mad: ). Naszkicowałem sobie na niej nieduży domek. Chciałbym poznać waszą opinię nt. wybudowania go w kwocie do 200tyś.
Jestem na forum pierwszy raz - proszę bardzo nie wyzywać  :smile: 
A teraz spróbuje wkleić fotke z moim projekcikiem.

Jak widać garaż jest jako oddzielny budynek - chciałbym w nim mieć kotłownie. Trochę to przedroży, ale przynajmniej są trzy sypialnie  :smile:  Jakie materiały: piwnicy brak, fundament ława+bloczki, ściany z keramzytu, ocieplenie pewno 20cm styropian bo taniej, dach jednospadowy z gotowych wiązarów razem z konstrukcją dla podwieszanego sufitu g/k, blachodachówka bo lekko (na początku i tak pewno papa na deskowaniu), piec z zasobnikiem na ekogroszek(nie ma gazu), materiały wykończeniowe ekonomiczne, mały wkład pracy własnej, duży zapał. Więcej grzechów nie pamiętam. :big grin: 

Tutaj moje inspiracje odnośnie konstrukcji:
domek http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/pt_lublana_murowany_caloroczny.htm
garaż http://www.1000domow.pl/6330-projektg7.html

Pozdr.

"Możecie mówić, że jestem marzycielem, ale nie jestem jedyny"

----------


## Elfir

po co ci w małym domku kotłownia?
Mały domek spokojnie obskoczysz prądem i kominkiem.

----------


## Elfir

trochę niefortunnie ustawiona kuchnia w salonie. 
Dlaczego tak wszytsko rozstrzeliłeś po działce?
Na dodatek od południa nie masz zadnego okna. Wszytskie od północy.

Wiesz, co - zainwestuj jednak w architekta zamiast samemu się bawić  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Witaj Beniuś!
Domek jak się dopatrzyłem ok.90m2 + garaż 30m2. Minusem jest kotłownia 8 m od domu- to jednak straty ciepła. Przy dobrym ociepleniu można by to grzać prądem. Wiązary w tym przypadku można zrobić samemu na budowie- prefabrykowane "trochę" kosztują (4 lata temu było to ok.70/m2, teraz nie wiem). Dach uważam, że lepiej zrobić docelowo i zapomnieć o nim. Deskowanie pod blachodachówkę nie jest konieczne. Generalnie żadnych trudniejszych spraw tu nie ma i ww kwota mogłaby starczyć, ale swojej pracy trzeba by trochę włożyć. 
Od granicy masz 1,5m - tak może być?

----------


## Elfir

działka jest węzsza niż 17 m, więc można.
Jak w okolicy są duże działki, można pokusić się o wystąpienie o odstępstwo i zlokalizować w granicy.

----------


## Beniuś

> działka jest węzsza niż 17 m, więc można.
> Jak w okolicy są duże działki, można pokusić się o wystąpienie o odstępstwo i zlokalizować w granicy.


Tak, dla wąskich dziełek poniżej 16m, można budować w granicy albo 1,5m od granicy. W obydwu wariantach nie mam okien od południa, wjazd mam od północy, a od południa granicze z sąsiadem. Niestety taką mamy działkę. Ale już to przetrawiłem. Rozważałem grzanie prądem, ale trochę się obawiam kosztów. Wiem, że odchodzi koszt kotłowni, komina, ale koszt grzania pewno i tak ze 2,5 raza większy. Macie doświadczenie w grzaniu prądem ? Co do zabawy w architekta - zamieszczony szkic jest podstawą do rozważań  :wink:  Tak jak napisałeś nie mam okien od południa, no bo ich tam nie mogę mieć  :sad:   A przecież wszyscy piszecie, że potrzebny jest wkład pracy własnej. Wstępne rozmieszczenie pomieszczeń w budynku zrobię sam, a kompletny projekt budowlany zrobi mi znajomy za 2 tyś.  :wink: 

Odnośnie gotowych wiązarów, podoba mi się ich powtarzalność wymiarowa, odpowiednio wysuszone i zaimpregnowane drewno, szybkość montażu, nieużeranie się z ekipą "fachoffcuf" cieśli, ale to takie moje przemyślenia.   :smile:

----------


## Elfir

a dlaczego domu nie przystawisz do północnej granicy?
Dlaczego garaż nie jest w pionie tylko poziomie? Masz wówczas długi podjazd i to równa się więcej kostki. 

Widze po prostu w twoim projekcie pewne błędy i nie wiem czy akurat oszczędność na projekcie to dobry pomysł.

----------


## Beniuś

> a dlaczego domu nie przystawisz do północnej granicy?
> Dlaczego garaż nie jest w pionie tylko poziomie? Masz wówczas długi podjazd i to równa się więcej kostki. 
> 
> Widze po prostu w twoim projekcie pewne błędy i nie wiem czy akurat oszczędność na projekcie to dobry pomysł.


Dzięki za uwagi  :smile: 
Długi podjazd ma swoje zalety - można na nim zaparkować drugi samochód, poza tym jestem trochę ukryty przed czujnym okiem sąsiadów  :wink:  Rozważałem budowę w granicy, argumentem przeciw jest to, że nie mam dostępu do swojej elewacji (w przypadku jej odnawiania muszę to robić z działki sąsiada). W przypadku, gdyby sąsiad chciał się budować, to wtedy MUSI do mojego domu w granicy. Tu z kolei musi odkopywać cały mój fundament i się "dopinać " do niego, to też fachowcy potrafią zepsuć.

----------


## Elfir

Drugi samochód można zaprakowac inaczej organizującprzestrzeń.
mogłabym pomóc, ale musiałaby obejrzeć wiekszy fragment mapki geodezyjnej. 

Dlaczego nie przysuniesz domu 1,5 do granicy pólnocnej? Będzie to wymagać zmiany układu wejścia, ale jest do wykonania.


Mam wrażenie, że zafiksowałes się na tej jednej wizji i nie widzisz alternatyw, które dla kogoś, kto patrzy świezym okiem sa oczywiste.

zastanawiam się dlaczego nie zbliżysz domu i garażu do siebie?

----------


## Beniuś

> Drugi samochód można zaprakowac inaczej organizującprzestrzeń.
> mogłabym pomóc, ale musiałaby obejrzeć wiekszy fragment mapki geodezyjnej. 
> 
> Dlaczego nie przysuniesz domu 1,5 do granicy pólnocnej? Będzie to wymagać zmiany układu wejścia, ale jest do wykonania.
> 
> 
> Mam wrażenie, że zafiksowałes się na tej jednej wizji i nie widzisz alternatyw, które dla kogoś, kto patrzy świezym okiem sa oczywiste.
> 
> zastanawiam się dlaczego nie zbliżysz domu i garażu do siebie?


Mapki niestety nie mam pod ręką, ale wygląda to mniej więcej tak, wymiary działki 12,5x70m (widać to na moim szkicu), od wschodu, południa i zachodu graniczę z sąsiadami, a od strony północnej wzdłuż działki jest droga - tak więc do granicy północnej nie mogę się dostawić (odległość od osi jezdni 6m - wychodzi, że najbliżej granicy północnej mogę być na 3,5m)  :sad:  Rozważałem już wiele wariantów, na pewno nie wszystkie, ale nie mam innych pomysłów. 
Dziękuje Ci za zainteresowanie moim problemem. Może faktycznie trochę za bardzo rozstrzeliłem ten garaż, ale jak spojrzysz na szkic, to na stronę garażu (w tej wersji projektu oczywiście), wychodzi okno z jednej sypialni. Ale troszkę na pewno można przysunąć garaż - może nawet obrócić?  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

ja bym rozwazyła wystąpienie o odstępstwo od planów i zgodę na przystawienie budynku o 1,5 m od granicy północnej.
Po co ci dom z oknami od ulicy i od północy? Ciemna nora i zero prywatności?

Czy masz już MPZP?

----------


## Elfir

Rozważ też inną rzecz - postawienie przy ulicy ciągu sklepów i wybudowanie się z czynszu w lepszym miejscu  :smile:

----------


## Beniuś

> ja bym rozwazyła wystąpienie o odstępstwo od planów i zgodę na przystawienie budynku o 1,5 m od granicy północnej.
> Po co ci dom z oknami od ulicy i od północy? Ciemna nora i zero prywatności?
> 
> Czy masz już MPZP?


Dla mojej działki nie ma MPZP, muszę wystąpić o warunki zabudowy, pogadam z projektantem jak widzi 1,5m od północy od strony formalności i czy to jest do przejścia. Pomysł dobry, Dzięki. Wybacz, że zwracałem się do Ciebie jak do faceta, nie spojrzałem.  :hug:

----------


## Beniuś

> Rozważ też inną rzecz - postawienie przy ulicy ciągu sklepów i wybudowanie się z czynszu w lepszym miejscu


Sklepy odpadają - dookoła ich pełno

----------


## Elfir

co raczej oznacza, że to dobry punkt pod najem powierzchni handlowo-usługowych.

----------


## aralkaa

Witam! Chcialabym zapytac jaki metraz moglabym brac pod uwage majac powyzszy budzet? Zalozenia sa nastepujace: dzialka juz jest, projekt bylby maksymalnie prosty ('stodola'), dach dwuspadowy, bez garazu i podpiwniczenia, niewielki wklad pracy wlasniej (glownie wykonczeniowka- brak nam umiejetnosci by brac sie za cos powazniejszego) a sama budowa mialaby miejsce na lubelszczyznie- wiec ciut nizsze koszty robocizny. Nie chce wliczac w to kosztow stricte wykonczeniowych, zalezy mi na stanie deweloperskim. Najchetniej parterowy z mozliwoscia adaptacji poddasza.

----------


## Nefer

Pojęcie "stan deweloperski" został wymyślony przez deweloperów. I trzymając się tego niezbyt ścisłego pojęcia stawiam na 100 mkw.

----------


## Aleksandryta

> Pojęcie "stan deweloperski" został wymyślony przez deweloperów. I trzymając się tego niezbyt ścisłego pojęcia stawiam na 100 mkw.


Oczywiście powierzchni całkowitej.   :yes:

----------


## dzabij

Celowałbym w projekt z dachem dwuspadowym o małym kącie nachylenia i poddasze o pełnej wysokości, bez skosów. Wtedy można maksymalnie wykorzystać powierzchnię a koszty będą takie same albo i niższe jak przy klasycznym domu z poddaszem użytkowym i skosami.

----------


## Kalisa

Jest cały wątek w którym od kilku lat wałkowany jest temat domu za 200 tys.

----------


## Nefer

> Oczywiście powierzchni całkowitej.


 Dokładnie.

----------


## aralkaa

Dobrze, wiec moze troche bardziej konkretnie- czy ten projekt http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...105&mirror=yes po dodaniu okien dachowych ale bez adaptacji poddasza nadal mialby szanse sie domknac w 200tys?

----------


## Nefer

To zależy  :smile:  Na przykład od tego czy masz działkę uzbrojoną, a jeśli nie - jak daleko masz do przyłączy. Ja bym szacowała mkw na 2000 pln i to jest wersja tania, bez szaleństw.

----------


## namira

aralkaa,dobry projekt wybrałaś pod swój budżet,myślę podobnie jak Nefer - 2000zł mkw,bez szaleństw i pewne rzeczy można zrobić póżniej,już mieszkając np.elewację

----------


## marchew

Z tym, że w tym projekcie jest bardzo nisko na strychu - nie wiem czy jest możliwość/sens adaptacji tego na pomieszczenia mieszkalne.

----------


## krolwesoly

> Z tym, że w tym projekcie jest bardzo nisko na strychu - nie wiem czy jest możliwość/sens adaptacji tego na pomieszczenia mieszkalne.


Za nisko masz racje :smile:

----------


## aralkaa

Dzieki wielkie za uwagi. Wedlug projektu po adaptacji na poddaszu mialabym 34m2- akurat na 2 sypialnie i lazienke. Docelowo bylaby to powierzchnia wylacznie dla dzieci, wiec wydaje sie wystarczajaca, ale zawsze mozna rozwazyc niewysoka scianke kolankowa.

----------


## jajmar

> Dzieki wielkie za uwagi. Wedlug projektu po adaptacji na poddaszu mialabym 34m2- akurat na 2 sypialnie i lazienke. Docelowo bylaby to powierzchnia wylacznie dla dzieci, wiec wydaje sie wystarczajaca, ale zawsze mozna rozwazyc niewysoka scianke kolankowa.


No może na 2 sypialnie i łazienkę Ci styknie, co kto lubi, ale wanna nie wejdzie do łazienki. Ale potrzbujesz jeszcze m2 na jakiś korytarz i schody.

----------


## bowess

U mnie przy podobnym metrażu parteru, poddasza jest około 50m2 - dwie spore sypialnie (a wielofunkcyjny pokój dziecka właściwie powinien być nieco większy niż sypialnia rodziców, która służy tylko do spania i przechowywania), łazienka z wanną i korytarzyk. Ściany kolankowej nie mamy podniesionej, w projekcie są przedścianki. A metraż poddasza większy, bo większy kąt nachylenia dachu.
Nasz dom jest za 200k na gotowo, ale włożyliśmy bardzo dużo własnej robocizny. Twój jest dość zbliżony, więc myślę, że z robocizną ale bez poddasza będzie można zamieszkać.

----------


## aralkaa

Bowess, przyznam szczerze ze Twoja budowa byla dla mnie inspiracja. Fanatastyczny dom, no i ten budzet... Mnie troche ograniczaja dwie lewe rece i dzialka z wjazdem od poludnia, bo inaczej bralabym sie za Kokosza.

----------


## bowess

Miło mi.  :smile: 
Popatrzyłam na wyszukiwarkę i niestety projektów gotowych tego typu z wjazdem od południa jest wybór praktycznie żaden. Może indywidualny projekt wzorowany na Pięknym? U nas kąt dachu to 42 stopnie przy szerokości budynku 8,4 (tylko 0,2 więcej niż Piękny) - poddasze wyjdzie wtedy wygodne dla dwójki dzieci, ale też nie przesadnie duże.

----------


## Ronifcb

Co myslicie nad róznicą cen domu z garażem i bez ...Projekt to : 
http://z500.pl/projekt/724/Z273_a,po...kogroszek.html
179 tyś zł....
a z garazem:
http://z500.pl/projekt/750/Z273_a_L_...j-stronie.html
251 tyś zł...
 72tyś zł róznicy .... Moim zdnaiem to bardzo dużo... Jak to możliwe?

----------


## Elfir

1. jeden z kosztorysanów bardziej przylożył się do pracy
2. jeden z kosztorysów był stworzony kilka lat później

----------


## bowess

Kosztorysy są szacunkowe. Najwyraźniej policzone z m2, bo 29 dodatkowych metrów po niecałe 2500zł daje akurat 72k.

----------


## Elfir

o to jest trzecia opcja  :big grin: 
zapomniałam o niej.

----------


## Ronifcb

No to 2 odpowiedzi całkowicie sobie zaprzeczające  :smile:  Zajebiści eksperci tyle powiem  :smile: 
Dodam tylko ze koszt fundamentow ,scian i komina to 13 tyś zł robocizna.24tyś wiązary.....(mówię o projekcie z garażem...) Naprawde nie wiem skąd te 72tys zł..

----------


## bowess

To jest kosztorys szacunkowy, czyli każdy metr budynku policzony z pewnej mitycznej średniej kosztu budowy metra domu, którą w takich szacunkach sobie biuro stosuje.
Tak to już ze średnimi jest, że jak jeden ma głowę, a drugi nie, to średnio mamy dwóch półgłówków.  :smile: 




> No to 2 odpowiedzi całkowicie sobie zaprzeczające  Zajebiści eksperci tyle powiem


To sam rusz głową i doczytaj co dane biuro przedstawia pod nazwą "koszty budowy", "kosztorys".

----------


## Groszek80

Ja wychodzę z założenia, że skoro mnie nie stać na porządny, tani w utrzymaniu dom to nie będę go budować. Nie sztuka zbudować - sztuka mieszkać i nie zerować się z kasy np. na ogrzewanie miesiąc w miesiąc  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

Groszek - mały , ciepły dom to nie więcej jak 200 zł/mc w sezonie grzewczym przy gazie.

----------


## pollo_loco

Ale mały i w dodatku ciepły dom trzeba mieć za co zbudować!  :big tongue:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale mały i w dodatku ciepły dom trzeba mieć za co zbudować!


Sądzę,że jak się człowiek postara to zbuduje taki domek w cenie mieszkania lub niewiele drożej.

----------


## DEZET

> Ale mały i w dodatku ciepły dom trzeba mieć za co zbudować!


Za to duży i pożerający paliwo buduje się sam i za darmo?  :big tongue: 
Za nierealne ceny mieszkań, można, jak pisze Arturo zbudować dom, który będzie na pewno lepszym rozwiązaniem niż M w bloku.
Wybór jednego lub drugiego, oczywiście zależy od indywidualnych potrzeb inwestora.

----------


## Elfir

I od działki. Domku bez działki nie wybudujesz.
Jak do kosztów budowy 250 tyś, musisz dolożyć drugie 200 tyś na działkę niezbyt daleko od miasta to robią się koszty, niestety.

Łatwiej budować się bezdzietnym, wolnym zawodom - bo nie są związani z centrum miasta jako miejscem pracy czy nauki. Mogą kupić tanie działki na zadupiu.

----------


## Znajomyx

> Łatwiej budować się bezdzietnym, wolnym zawodom - bo nie są związani z centrum miasta jako miejscem pracy czy nauki. Mogą kupić tanie działki na zadupiu.


Na pewno łatwiej, ale w takim przypadku tez łatwo popełnić błąd. Jeśli ktoś w takiej sytuacji nie zdaje sobie sprawy z wygody bliskości "miasta", łatwo później obudzić się w dosyć nieciekawej sytuacji, jak już pojawią się dzieci...

----------


## DEZET

Wszystko zależy gdzie ta działka. Nie wszystkie leżą blisko wielkich miast i kosztują tyle co stawiany dom. Nie wszyscy mieszkają wokół metropolii . Czasem łatwiej podjechać do miasta z wioski, niż przejechać z jednego końca miasta na drugi.

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Pewnie aż trudno to zrozumieć, ale nie wszyscy mieszkają w Warszawie, Krakowie czy innym Wrocławiu  :Smile: 

Mieszkamy na "zadupiu"  i szczerze mówiąc, mamy łatwiejszy dostęp do cywilizacji niż mieszkając wcześniej w mieście.

----------


## Elfir

Kasia Wojtek - w okolicach Poznania można znaleźć działki za 300 zł/m2 i za 80 zł/m2. Ale różnica w cenie to właśnie możliwość dojazdu komunikacją publiczną, dostepną dla dziecka, by dziecka codzennie do szkoły nie wozić. Co ma zrobić miejska rodzina z dwójką dzieci na samotnej dzialce, przy gruntowej drodze pełnej dziur, gdzie dostąpny jest tylko prąd, a nie ma innych mediów? Dla nich zdecydowanie lepiej byłoby już mieszkać w bloku.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Z tym łatwiejszym dostępem do cywilizacji to mogę się zgodzić bo tak mam.Ale zadupiem nazywając moja np. okolicę to już protestuję i mówię stanowcze "NIE". :yes:  :big grin: .Gdyby to była "Pipidówka"to zupełnie co innego. :wink:

----------


## Kasia Wojtek

Celowo używam formy Zadupie, jako historycznie uzasadnionej  :Smile: 

Oczywiście, mówię o działkach nie w lesie czy w zupełnej dziczy, taki złoty środek. Dla Ślązaków wytłumaczę, że mieszkamy w Wyrach pod Mikołowem.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .......................... Ale różnica w cenie to właśnie możliwość dojazdu komunikacją publiczną, dostepną dla dziecka, by dziecka codzennie do szkoły nie wozić. Co ma zrobić miejska rodzina z dwójką dzieci .......................


Ten problem jest dla nowo Bogackich i dla tych ,którzy wiedzą na co się porywają. Dostępność do wszelkiej dobroci państwowej nie musi być przeszkodą by chałupa stanęła na pipidówce oddalonej od w/w .

----------


## niktspecjalny

Celowo użyłem porównania pipidówka do zadupia bo ma historyczne podłoże ale nie zawsze musi to być gąszcz i jedyne domostwo w promieniu np.10 Km.Do lube-laków i ich krainy powiem ,że mieszkam w malowniczej krainie dolinie Chodel-ki.Oni wiedzą jaki ma czar.

----------


## Elfir

niktspecjalny - skoro masz dobre skomunikowanie się z miastem i dostep do cywilizacji to nie jest to zadupie.
Ale też nie sądzę by ceny działek w twojej okolicy były niskie.

Sama wybudowałam się w małej miejscowości ale właśnie poprzez dobre skomunikowanie i zaplecze cyilizacyjne nie jest to zadupie a ceny działek sa z tego powodu wysokie.

Piszałam o zadupiu jako sposobie na kupno taniej działki. Prawda jest taka, że dobre miejsca NIGDY nie beda tanie. Tanie będą zadupia, gdzie nikt nie chce się budowac.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> niktspecjalny - skoro masz dobre skomunikowanie się z miastem i dostep do cywilizacji to nie jest to zadupie.
> Ale też nie sądzę by ceny działek w twojej okolicy były niskie.
> 
> Sama wybudowałam się w małej miejscowości ale właśnie poprzez dobre skomunikowanie i zaplecze cyilizacyjne nie jest to zadupie a ceny działek sa z tego powodu wysokie.
> 
> Piszałam o zadupiu jako sposobie na kupno taniej działki. Prawda jest taka, że dobre miejsca NIGDY nie beda tanie. Tanie będą zadupia, gdzie nikt nie chce się budowac.


Masz rację mówiąc :


> ......skoro masz dobre skomunikowanie się z miastem i dostęp do cywilizacji to nie jest to zadupie...........


Chciałem tylko zaznaczyć ile w naszym życiu znaczy pojęcie pipidówka-zadupie.Mam dostępność do wielu rzeczy w tym mojej matni.Tak matni,bo tak udało mi się z rodzina wejść w kompromis.

----------


## Mitoko

> niktspecjalny - skoro masz dobre skomunikowanie się z miastem i dostep do cywilizacji to nie jest to zadupie.
> Ale też nie sądzę by ceny działek w twojej okolicy były niskie.
> 
> Sama wybudowałam się w małej miejscowości ale właśnie poprzez dobre skomunikowanie i zaplecze cyilizacyjne nie jest to zadupie a ceny działek sa z tego powodu wysokie.
> 
> Piszałam o zadupiu jako sposobie na kupno taniej działki. Prawda jest taka, że dobre miejsca NIGDY nie beda tanie. Tanie będą zadupia, gdzie nikt nie chce się budowac.


Święta racja - wszystko zależy od tego co rozumiemy przez pipidówę - i mówię to zarówno jako pośrednik z 15-letnim stażem jak i jako osoba, która wybudowała się poza miastem, tyle że:
- miejscowość ma pełne zaplecze handlowo-usługowo-oświatowe;
- ma stację na której stają wszystkie pociągi osobowe do Gdańska + linie autobusowe;
- mam 30 km do pracy - więc samochodem dojeżdżam w 35-45 minut.

Natomiast jest dużo "świetnych lokalizacji", w których bez 2 samochodów lepiej nie zamieszkiwać.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .......Natomiast jest dużo "świetnych lokalizacji", w których bez 2 samochodów lepiej nie zamieszkiwać.................


Uwierz mi ...mylisz się. :wink:

----------


## Mitoko

A tak może szerzej ??

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A tak może szerzej ??


Szerzej!!! Szerzej się nie da............cytat jest cytat.do niego się odniosłem.
Przecież ja tego nie napisałem



> ..Natomiast jest dużo "świetnych lokalizacji", w których bez 2 samochodów lepiej nie zamieszkiwać...........

----------


## anSi

> ....
> Natomiast jest dużo "świetnych lokalizacji", w których bez 2 samochodów lepiej nie zamieszkiwać.


Święta prawda  :smile:  Moi sąsiedzi w 1,5 roku po zamieszkaniu w nowowybudowanym domu wyprowadzili się. Powód - jeden samochód,którym sąsiad musiał każdego ranka zawieźć żonę do pracy, syna do szkoły w zupełnie innej dzielnicy niż żonina praca i sam dojechać do pracy w jeszcze innym miejscu. Logistyczny koszmar. A żona prawa jazdy nie miała i nie chciała zrobić.

----------


## Nefer

z jednym dzieckiem to jest pikuś, ale jak dwójka i duża różnica wieku (dwie różne placówki) to się można zastrzelić.

----------


## Elfir

Ja nie mam prawa jazdy, dlatego wybudowanie się w miejscu, gdzie nie ma sprawnej komunikacji nie wchodziło w rachubę.

----------


## Nefer

i mądra z Ciebie dziewczynka. Podobnie jest z wyborem projektu. Jeśli nigdy nasze imprezy nie kończą się w kuchni - nie musi mieć ona 20mkw, bo nagle nie zmienimy przyzwyczajeń. Jeśli nigdy we dwójkę z partnerem nie korzystamy z łazienki to po co nam dwie umywalki. Ludziom się wydaje, że jak zbudują dom to staną się INNYMI ludźmi. Jakoś dojadą, jakoś dowiozą dzieci, jakoś przestaną się bać czarnego lasu za oknem i jakoś to będzie. Często, niestety, nie da się wytrzymać i jest wielkie rozczarowanie.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja przy projektowaniu uwzględniłem nawet meble które mamy teraz i wstawiłem je w rysunek sprawdzając odległości i wolną przestrzeń aby wiedzieć ile minimum miejsca potrzebujemy. Kasy mało, więc powstał dom, który na parterze ma tyle ile potrzebujemy teraz plus trzy sypialnie z łazienką na poddaszu. Nawet jeśli nie uda się od razu zrobić całości, wiem że mogę mieszkać na parterze przez dwa-trzy lata i nie będę miał z tym problemu.

----------


## Mitoko

> i mądra z Ciebie dziewczynka. Podobnie jest z wyborem projektu. Jeśli nigdy nasze imprezy nie kończą się w kuchni - nie musi mieć ona 20mkw, bo nagle nie zmienimy przyzwyczajeń. Jeśli nigdy we dwójkę z partnerem nie korzystamy z łazienki to po co nam dwie umywalki. Ludziom się wydaje, że jak zbudują dom to staną się INNYMI ludźmi. Jakoś dojadą, jakoś dowiozą dzieci, jakoś przestaną się bać czarnego lasu za oknem i jakoś to będzie. Często, niestety, nie da się wytrzymać i jest wielkie rozczarowanie.


Niestety większość ludzi nie "widzi przestrzeni" i sugeruje się opisami. Dlatego kupują projekty, które potem często okazują się mocno niepraktyczne.
Wiem to po sobie (a po 15 latach w nieruchomościach niby trochę wiem) ile projektów przerzuciłem przez pół roku aby znaleźć coś sensownego i rozsądnego w kosztach budowy. A i tak jeszcze przerabiałem projekt (np. poszerzenie domu o 60 cm okazało się świetnym pomysłem).

----------


## fenix2

> Święta prawda  Moi sąsiedzi w 1,5 roku po zamieszkaniu w nowowybudowanym domu wyprowadzili się. Powód - jeden samochód,którym sąsiad musiał każdego ranka zawieźć żonę do pracy, syna do szkoły w zupełnie innej dzielnicy niż żonina praca i sam dojechać do pracy w jeszcze innym miejscu. Logistyczny koszmar. A żona prawa jazdy nie miała i nie chciała zrobić.


Jak nie zrobiła to jej problem. 
A autobusy i inna komunikacja nie funkcjonuje??

----------


## Elfir

fenix - przecież nie wszędzie jeżdzą autobusy. Albo jeżdzą - 2 dziennie. 
Mieszkam w samym Kórniku - do Poznania autobus co 15 minut. Ale jakby mieszkała w Kleszczewie, to już 1 na godzinę, albo rzadziej. W Runowie są tylko autobusy szkolne chyba.

----------


## _artur_

moja żona która od zawsze nie jeździła ani samochodem ani nawet rowerem (argumenty typowe - nie umiem, boję się, nie mam wyczucia odległości itp.) odkąd pojawiła się działka  zapisała sie na kurs, prawo jazdy zrobiła i od dwóch lat jeździ samochodem bez problemow.. więcej wiary w siebie..

----------


## DEZET

Działka, dom to nowe wyzwania. Trzeba dodać, że nie jedyne... jak choćby zrobienie prawka, koszenie trawy, czy w ogóle pielęgnacja ogrodu, jeśli mieszkało się wcześniej w bloku i bez ogródka. Zmiana nawyków, niektórych może przerosnąć i sprzedadzą dom.

----------


## anSi

> Jak nie zrobiła to jej problem. 
> A autobusy i inna komunikacja nie funkcjonuje??


Funkcjonuje, autobus, ale dość rzadko jeździ. Dziecko za małe zaś było, aby samodzielnie dojeżdżać z przesiadkami  :smile:

----------


## Kalisa

> z jednym dzieckiem to jest pikuś, ale jak dwójka i duża różnica wieku (dwie różne placówki) to się można zastrzelić.


Święte słowa, własnie przez to przechodzę. Dodam że największy hardcore jest wtedy gdy jedno dziecko choruje a drugie trzeba zawieźć do szkoły, autobusem byłoby ciężko.




> Ja nie mam prawa jazdy, dlatego wybudowanie się w miejscu, gdzie nie ma sprawnej komunikacji nie wchodziło w rachubę.


Ja mam prawo jazdy, ale mimo wszystko nie kupiłabym działki bez sprawnej komunikacji . Nie zamierzam do końca życia być taksówką dla moich dzieci, za kilka lat będą mogły same podjechać autobusem do szkoły, kolegów, kina itp.

----------


## surgi22

Dlatego cieszę się że mieszam na wsi przez którą jeździ i tramwaj i autobusy  :cool:

----------


## Nefer

> Ja mam prawo jazdy, ale mimo wszystko nie kupiłabym działki bez sprawnej komunikacji . Nie zamierzam do końca życia być taksówką dla moich dzieci, za kilka lat będą mogły same podjechać autobusem do szkoły, kolegów, kina itp.


Dokładnie tak. Nawet nocny się przyda  :smile:

----------


## sylwekr

A ja świadomie wybrałem "zadupie". Mieszkam obecnie w małym miasteczku, ale na obrzeżach i mam wszędzie daleko. Dlatego w domu 2 samochody. Kupiłem działkę parę kilometrów od miasta na wsi, ale wybór świadomy. Obecnie dojeżdzam do pracy pociągiem, ale na stację muszę dojechać autem. Jak uda się postawić ten mały ale własny domek, to do stacji PKP będę miał niecały kilometr, do szkoły dzieci ok 400 m, lokalny sklep ok kilometr. Zadupie ale jak dla mnie wcale nie będzie jakimś utrudnieniem w życiu codziennym. Poza tym działkę kupiłem za 1/3 ceny którą bym musiał dać w moim mały miasteczku. Zresztą taki wybór jak ja zrobiło wcześniej już sporo osób bo w okolicy już mnóstwo nowych domów, a ok 100 metrów od mojej działki 2 budowy w trakcie.
W tym tygodniu akcja ogrodzenie, siedzę przy kompie styrany po 12 godzinach pracy.... oj takie uroki, jak budżet musi się "dopiąć" przy budowie....

----------


## Budujący Radom

Witam wszystkich. 
Przymierzamy się z zoną do budowy małego domku do 100m2. Bardzo przypadł nam do gustu projekt z241
http://z500.pl/projekt/213/Z241,dom-...ploatacji.html
Czy to odpowiedni dział do tego projektu lub projekt do watku? Co zmienilibyście lub co dołozyli.  Jakieś uwagi , podpowiedzi? Jestem otwarty. Piszcie.

----------


## DEZET

> Witam wszystkich. 
> Przymierzamy się z zoną do budowy małego domku do 100m2. Bardzo przypadł nam do gustu projekt z241
> http://z500.pl/projekt/213/Z241,dom-parterowy-z-dachem-dwuspadowym-tani-w-budowie-i-eksploatacji.html
> Czy to odpowiedni dział do tego projektu lub projekt do watku? Co zmienilibyście lub co dołozyli.  Jakieś uwagi , podpowiedzi? Jestem otwarty. Piszcie.


Witaj! Skoro przypadł Wam do gustu, to po co, coś zmieniać lub dokładać. My mamy tam mieszkać, czy to domek dla Was?
Przemyślcie sobie układ pomieszczeń, jakie będzie ogrzewanie, ile możecie zrobić sami... i do pracy  :wink:

----------


## Budujący Radom

> Witaj! Skoro przypadł Wam do gustu, to po co, coś zmieniać lub dokładać. My mamy tam mieszkać, czy to domek dla Was?
> Przemyślcie sobie układ pomieszczeń, jakie będzie ogrzewanie, ile możecie zrobić sami... i do pracy


Oczywiście że my będziemy mieszkać. Zadałem pytanie czy to uzasadniony ekonomicznie wybór w watku dom do 200tyś. Oczywiscie podobają mi się inne domy bardziej ale na ziemię sprowadza nas "portfel". Czy do gustu przypadł? Taki złoty srodek między kosztami a funkcjonalnością. Od pól roku szukam projektu i czytam fora. Zaczynałem od chałupy 150m2 ale dziś juz mniej wiecej wiem na co bedzie mnie stać.

----------


## kinka

Domek fajny z dużym salonem,bardzo funkcjonalny i jak najbardziej realny do zrealizowana w tej kwocie  :wink:

----------


## Budujący Radom

Dzieki. Nie wiem czy duzy salon. 30m2 to jest razem z kuchnią

----------


## Mitoko

Dla 3 osób dobry dom ekonomiczny o ile zmieści się w działce. 
Przy 4 osobach zabraknie miejsca na "graciarnię".

----------


## Budujący Radom

> Dla 3 osób dobry dom ekonomiczny o ile zmieści się w działce. 
> Przy 4 osobach zabraknie miejsca na "graciarnię".


Własnie to miejsce na graciarnię. Jaki moze byc dodatkowy koszt z garazem np. 4x6m od strony sypialni z dachem jednospadowym bez tynków w srodku , blacha trapezowa , 2 małe okienka, drzwi przejściowe do domu, brama garażowa, wylewka betonowa, i oczywiscie ocieplenie styropianem?
z tego co wyczytałem to powierzchni gospodarczej koszt trzeba liczyc 1000zł/m2 co przy takim metrażu 24m2 moze być dla mnie kwotą zaporową.

----------


## Elfir

garaż zawsze mozecie sobie dobudować. Budybek gospodarczy takze.
Temu projektowi przydałaby się korekta okien, aby był ustawniejszy. Ale to już dużo zalezy od rodzaju działki.
To parterówka. Jak zaplanujesz rekuperator, to poza oknem salonowym, pozostałe mogą być fixami - to spora oszczędnosć.

----------


## Budujący Radom

> garaż zawsze mozecie sobie dobudować. Budybek gospodarczy takze.
> Temu projektowi przydałaby się korekta okien, aby był ustawniejszy. Ale to już dużo zalezy od rodzaju działki.
> To parterówka. Jak zaplanujesz rekuperator, to poza oknem salonowym, pozostałe mogą być fixami - to spora oszczędnosć.


Nie wiem czy żona by się zgodziła na fixy. Z działką nie ma problemu ok. 33x36mb. Wjazd od wschodu. 
Wydaje mi się że taki garaż dobudowując pozniej to większe koszta. Nowy plan, wszystkie materiły dodatkowy transport, mniej materiału nizsze ceny, mnie materiału drozsza usługa itd, itd, niż zrobic to za jednym zamachem,. Chciało by się ale chyba za duzo wtedy weźmiemy na siebie.
Juz wiem ze tak, chciałbym:
- pompę ciepła nie wegiel
- podłogówkę nie grzejniki
- wiązary lub terrivę a nie klasyczną więźbę
- wentylację mechaniczną (to tak 50/50) np. zamiast komina wentylacyjnego, zależy od róznicy kosztów. 

To wszystko robi już podejrzewam koszt o kilkadziesiąt tyś. wyższy od zakładanego a tu jeszcze nad garażem się zastanawiam.  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

w tym domu  tak nie mógłbyś grzać węglem.

Zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej grzać prądem i kominkiem zamiast PC

Robienie pełnego stropu teriva w domu parterowym jest nieporozumieniem. Lekka konstrukcja drewniana. Albo ocieplana w połaci dachu (wówczas pomieszczenia sa wysokie) + k-g albo ocieplenie na stropie.

----------


## DEZET

Budujący Radom- zwróć uwagę, że dobudowując do domu garaż szer. 4m z domem masz ponad 17m. Warunki zabudowy mogą ograniczać długość budynku. Wiązary mogą być dobrym rozwiązaniem, bo można tak je zaprojektować, że uzyskasz fajny stryszek (wejście po chowanych schodach z korytarza). Poza tym za jednym zamachem masz konstrukcję więźby i pas stropowy- robiąc terivę i tak na to dokładasz więźbę. Koszty mogą wyjść podobne, ale np. ocieplenie stropu zabierze wysokość ze stryszku. 
Komin wentylacyjny to "grosze" w stosunku do WM. 

Koszty garażu nie są małe- optymistycznie od 20k trzeba liczyć za garaż przy domu.

----------


## Budujący Radom

> w tym domu  tak nie mógłbyś grzać węglem.
> 
> Zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej grzać prądem i kominkiem zamiast PC
> 
> Robienie pełnego stropu teriva w domu parterowym jest nieporozumieniem. Lekka konstrukcja drewniana. Albo ocieplana w połaci dachu (wówczas pomieszczenia sa wysokie) + k-g albo ocieplenie na stropie.


Mógłbym grzać weglem właśnie dobudowując kotłownię za garażem ale chcę tego uniknąc, i to bardzo.
Wiem ze strop w parterówce powinien być lekki, ale oczytałem się o tych lekkich stropach i przyszedł mi pomyłś aby zrobić chociaż Terrive.
Jednym z przewijających sie argumentów na forach jest np. zdarzenie losowe tj. wichura która zabierze dach (zdarza się ) i wtedy nie zostaje nic, a przy ciezkim stropie problem ten jest wyeliminowany. Działka jest na otwartym polu na leciutkim wzniesieniu i potrafi tam naprawdę wiać. 
Oczywiście jest to tylko koncepcja i nie upieram sie przy tym rozwiazaniu. Przyznam ze na naszych terenach (Radom i okolice) stosowanie wiązarów prfabrykowanych to absolutna rzadkość. Zastanawiam mnie skąd taka niechęć tubylców do tego rozwiązania? Koszty? Niedostepność? Tartaków u nas dużo, więc nie wiem dlaczego.

----------


## Budujący Radom

> Budujący Radom- zwróć uwagę, że dobudowując do domu garaż szer. 4m z domem masz ponad 17m. Warunki zabudowy mogą ograniczać długość budynku. Wiązary mogą być dobrym rozwiązaniem, bo można tak je zaprojektować, że uzyskasz fajny stryszek (wejście po chowanych schodach z korytarza). Poza tym za jednym zamachem masz konstrukcję więźby i pas stropowy- robiąc terivę i tak na to dokładasz więźbę. Koszty mogą wyjść podobne, ale np. ocieplenie stropu zabierze wysokość ze stryszku. 
> Komin wentylacyjny to "grosze" w stosunku do WM. 
> 
> Koszty garażu nie są małe- optymistycznie od 20k trzeba liczyć za garaż przy domu.


Z warunkami nie ma problemu. A no widzisz bo myślałem ze przy wiazarach stryszku jest podobno (tak czytałem) jak na lekarstwo

----------


## ARTUR_EMI

Witam
Ja jestem na etapie SSZ projekt Apollo 2a z Domusa powierzchnia okolo200m2 , na obecna chwile koszty to plus-minus 100000 zł czyli 500 zł m2 .
PS.
Nie buduje z najtańszych materiałów .

----------


## Budujący Radom

> Witam
> Ja jestem na etapie SSZ projekt Apollo 2a z Domusa powierzchnia okolo200m2 , na obecna chwile koszty to plus-minus 100000 zł czyli 500 zł m2 .
> PS.
> Nie buduje z najtańszych materiałów .


 :ohmy:  A i dom nie mały. Podejrzałem sobie

----------


## schizo85

> Z warunkami nie ma problemu. A no widzisz bo myślałem ze przy wiazarach stryszku jest podobno (tak czytałem) jak na lekarstwo


A ja Ci powiem że się zdziwiłem wielkością naszego strychu. Niby w projekcie wiązarów pisało że stryszek 30m2 ale jak teraz wyjdę na niego to jest ładny kawał miejsca na składowanie gratów. Jak nie zapomnę to jutro zrobię fotkę z góry i pokażę.

----------


## Budujący Radom

> A ja Ci powiem że się zdziwiłem wielkością naszego strychu. Niby w projekcie wiązarów pisało że stryszek 30m2 ale jak teraz wyjdę na niego to jest ładny kawał miejsca na składowanie gratów. Jak nie zapomnę to jutro zrobię fotkę z góry i pokażę.


A z chęcią, fajnie. Czy masz już schody strychowe z holu?

----------


## schizo85

Mam schody strychowe, zamontowałem pod koniec tamtego tygodnia, tego też zrobię fotkę.

----------


## Budujący Radom

> Mam schody strychowe, zamontowałem pod koniec tamtego tygodnia, tego też zrobię fotkę.



Jaki wymiar tych schodów? To mnie też ciekawi. Jakieś Thermo?

----------


## DEZET

> Z warunkami nie ma problemu. A no widzisz bo myślałem ze przy wiązarach stryszku jest podobno (tak czytałem) jak na lekarstwo


Zajrzyj do mojego DB - jest gdzieś na początku rysunek moich wiązarów. Zamiast tego proponowanego na stronie Z500 w pliku "Rysunek szczegółowy", projektant w wytwórni wiązarów może tak przeprojektować, że miejsca będzie całkiem sporo., nie tylko taki trójkącik, jak w ich projekcie.

----------


## sylwekr

Witajcie
Już wybrałem projekt, ale... oczywiście jakieś zmiany. Koszt projektu gotowego prawie 1900 zł, ale chcieliśmy poszerzyć budynek i zmienić strop z drewnianego na monolityczny,  poprosiłem o wycenę firmę projektową i  :jaw drop: 
- koszt poszerzenia budynku o 0,5 m - 1100 netto
- zmiana stropu 2650 netto
Normalnie kopara mi opadła..... Dzisiaj odwiedził nas zaproszony architekt, przedstawiliśmy projekt jaki nam się podoba i zmiany jakie chcemy (poza tymi dwoma głównymi jeszcze zmiana kąta nachylenia dachu i parę drobiazgów) - i pytanie o cenę...... 2300 - za projekt (nie przeróbki gotowego projektu), jeszcze raz zapytałem czy to z adaptacją i, gość potwierdził, jeszcze będzie mi robił przyłącze wody - projekt 500 zł. Według mnie to dobra cena, co o tym sądzicie, jakieś mogą być ukryte dodatkowe koszty, o coś zapytać ..... ? W sumie architekt polecony przez znajomych, ich projekt znacznie większego budynku wyniósł 3 tys, gość dorabia po godzinach, on rysuje, ktoś inny mu to "podbija".

----------


## sylwekr

> Robienie pełnego stropu teriva w domu parterowym jest nieporozumieniem. Lekka konstrukcja drewniana. Albo ocieplana w połaci dachu (wówczas pomieszczenia sa wysokie) + k-g albo ocieplenie na stropie.


Dlaczego nieporozumienie ? Ja akurat chcę strop monolityczny, bo według mnie to będzie solidniej i bez problemu będzie można użytkować stryszek. Jakie argumenty za stropem drewnianym ? Bo jeszcze mogę to u siebie zmienić.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jakie argumenty za stropem drewnianym ? Bo jeszcze mogę to u siebie zmienić.


Koszt.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Również łatwiej prowadzić instalacje i można położyć więcej izolacji i łatwiej się ją kładzie niż gdyby trzeba było kłaść w dachu.

----------


## Elfir

> Dlaczego nieporozumienie ? Ja akurat chcę strop monolityczny, bo według mnie to będzie solidniej i bez problemu będzie można użytkować stryszek. Jakie argumenty za stropem drewnianym ? Bo jeszcze mogę to u siebie zmienić.



Jesli chcesz mieć dom parterowy to po co ci stryszek?
Jak chcesz użytkowac poddasze to zbuduj dom z użytkowym poddaszem po prostu.
Koszt takiego stryszka będzie niewspółmiernie drogi w stosunku do funkcjonalnosci otrzymanej przestrzeni.

----------


## Elfir

> W sumie architekt polecony przez znajomych, ich projekt znacznie większego budynku wyniósł 3 tys, gość dorabia po godzinach, on rysuje, ktoś inny mu to "podbija".


Skoro mu ktoś podbija to nie jest to architekt. To moze być albo student budownictwa albo jakiś konstruktor, który nie ma sensownej pracy (sądząc po niskiej cenie)

Chcesz mieć papiery do urzędu, by uzyskać PnB? Możesz robić tanio u tego znajomego.

Chcesz mieć projekt domu indywidualnego, który będzie przemyślany od mądrej konstrukcji poprzez ekonomiczne rozwiązania po funcjonalnośc przestrzeni? - to nie da się tanio. Kosztuje praca instalatorów, architekta, konstruktora - bo tyle branż robi prawdziwy projekt budowlany.

----------


## sylwekr

Dzisiaj byłem w biurze projektowym i rozmawiałem o tym samym. Koszt adaptacji projektu gotowego 1500 jeśli bez zmian, każda zmiana 300 - 400 zł. Projekt indywidualny 10 tys. Po chwili negocjacji, że to mały dom parterowy, prosta konstrukcja itp, cena zeszła do 8 tys. Raczej nie ma porównania zapłacić 8 tys, a 2300, zwłaszcza, że ja już sam wszystko rozrysowałem ze szczegółami jak bym chciał, tylko potrzebuję aby ktoś z tego zrobił projekt na który dostanę pozwolenie na budowę. Nie widzę potrzeby aby za to samo może nawet lepiej zrobione na papierze płacić 3-4 razy więcej. 
Co do stropu monolitycznego to argument ceny mnie nie przekonuje. Mam już na działce 50 ton płukanego żwiru, 50 ton piachu i 75 ton pospółki która mnie prawie nic nie kosztowała (3l 40% trunku) i jak będzie potrzeba to kolejne 100 ton może mi być przywiezione. Zatem strop to dla mnie stal + cement + deski (które i tak wykorzystam), i z pomocą rodziny go zrobimy (i wtedy nie wiem czy będzie droższy od drewnianego, ale nie będę się obawiał, że ta konstrukcja gips/karton kiedyś mi na głowę spadnie - jak ktoś tu na forum zdjęcia pokazywał jak mu się sufit zawalił pod obciążeniem samego ocieplenia)
Tylko niech ktoś nie pisze, że beton z betoniarki to nie to samo co B20 z betoniarni itp, dla mnie jest istotne, że ten beton z betoniarki będzie solidniejszy od płyt gips/karton.
Dom będzie miał powierzchnię ok 100 m kwadratowych, dla mnie ten stryszek to jest dodatkowe dosyć duże pomieszczenie gospodarcze które zakładam, że niejednokrotnie się przyda. Jeśli ktoś ma jeszcze inne argumenty aby z tego zrezygnować i zrobić strop drewniany proszę pisać, wszystko będę brał pod uwagę, ale koszt wydaje mi się, że dla mnie nie będzie znacząco wyższy.

----------


## Grayson

> Witam.Ja startuje z projektem http://z500.pl/projekt/Z254,maly-dom...podarczym.html.Chciałbym sprawdzić swoje pobieżne wyliczenia z opiniami osób w trakcie budowy budynków o podobnej wielkości.


 Witam ponownie.Wracam po kilku miesiącach bogatszy w wiedze i koszty budowy.Zaczynałem od pozwoleń poprzez wyszukanie ekip i przygotowanie do budowy poprzez walkę o przyłącza i bitwy z ekipą..Łopata wbita 02.04.2014.Stan na dziś?Do końca miesiąca powinien zostać zamknięty ostatni etap i wchodzi wykończeniówka.Praca moja przy tej budowie to wyszukiwanie materiałów i sprzątanie.Na nic więcej czasu nie starczało.Dużo pomogli ludzie z ekipy,kierownik podpowiadali, gdzie szukać i, kto robi dobra robotę.Kto chce niech pyta, ile mogę to doradzę, ale ekspertem nie jestem  :roll eyes:

----------


## kalizbi

do sylwekr
Dwa tygodnie temu wylałem strop monolityczny,system gospodarczy,koszt ok. 100 zł za 1metr kwadratowy.Czytając kilka dzienników spotkałem opinie osób mających wiązary że,drugi raz wybraliby strop monolityczny.Jestem bardzo ciekawy kosztu metra sześciennego betonu przygotowanego na budowie i podanego na strop.Jeszcze jedno gips/karton to nie strop tylko wykończenie.

----------


## sylwekr

> do sylwekr
> Dwa tygodnie temu wylałem strop monolityczny,system gospodarczy,koszt ok. 100 zł za 1metr kwadratowy.Czytając kilka dzienników spotkałem opinie osób mających wiązary że,drugi raz wybraliby strop monolityczny.Jestem bardzo ciekawy kosztu metra sześciennego betonu przygotowanego na budowie i podanego na strop.Jeszcze jedno gips/karton to nie strop tylko wykończenie.


Jeśli ja zmieszczę się w 100 zł za metr kwadratowy będzie O.K.
Wiem, że gips/karton to wykończenie, ale ja wolę spokojnie wejść na strych wrzucić tam jakieś stare graty, kartony itp nie obawiając się że coś stanie się z tymi wiszącymi płytami. Na monolicie mogę położyć nawet pół metra wełny, na tym zrobić posadzkę z desek i na tym spokojnie chodzić i użytkować bez obaw że coś z tym wiszącym sufitem się stanie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Jeśli ja zmieszczę się w 100 zł za metr kwadratowy będzie O.K.


U mnie strop drewniany na 160m2 to 5m3 belek za ok.3tys.zł czyli 18zł/m2  :wink: 
Druga sprawa,w parterówce ociepla się tylko strop czyli na lany musisz dać jeszcze izolację a potem dodatkową wylewkę bo po styropianie nie będziesz chodził.

----------


## Elfir

> Projekt indywidualny 10 tys. Po chwili negocjacji, że to mały dom parterowy, prosta konstrukcja itp, cena zeszła do 8 tys. Raczej nie ma porównania zapłacić 8 tys, a 2300,


A w ilu biurach byłeś się pytać?
Ech, kiedyś myslałam podobnie jak ty - zapłacić jak najmniej. 
Mala płaca=gówniana robota.

----------


## Elfir

> U mnie strop drewniany na 160m2 to 5m3 belek za ok.3tys.zł czyli 18zł/m2 
> Druga sprawa,w parterówce ociepla się tylko strop czyli na lany musisz dać jeszcze izolację a potem dodatkową wylewkę bo po styropianie nie będziesz chodził.


I rozwiązać mostek cieplny na styku stropu i ścian szczytowych.

----------


## kalizbi

Chciałbym sprecyzować że średni koszt ok.100 zł/m2 stropu obejmuje wieńce nadproża podciągi i nawet jeden słup,porównywanie tego z kosztem belek na strop drewniany jest nieporozumieniem i wprowadzaniem w błąd.

----------


## Arturo72

> Chciałbym sprecyzować że średni koszt ok.100 zł/m2 stropu obejmuje wieńce nadproża podciągi i nawet jeden słup,porównywanie tego z kosztem belek na strop drewniany jest nieporozumieniem i wprowadzaniem w błąd.


Strop to strop,tak jak napisałem,strop to u mnie 5m3 belek za 3tys.zł na pow.160m2.

----------


## kalizbi

> I rozwiązać mostek cieplny na styku stropu i ścian szczytowych.


Rzeczywiście w domach energooszczędnych jest to problem, w moim przypadku ściany szczytowe będą z ytong 400 ocieplone obustronne,myślę że to powinno dostatecznie zminimalizować mostek.

----------


## sylwekr

> A w ilu biurach byłeś się pytać?
> Ech, kiedyś myslałam podobnie jak ty - zapłacić jak najmniej. 
> Mala płaca=gówniana robota.


I tu nie zawsze masz rację. Moja pierwsza praca była w budownictwie (ale nie budowa domów jednorodzinnych). Poszedłem do pracy na wakacje i tak przepracowałem ponad 9 lat. Miałem na codzień do czynienia z dokumentacją, po krótkim czasie jak się zorientowali, że jestem "kumaty" zacząłem awansować, a później przez parę lat głównie papierologią zajmowałem się. Przez parę lat przewinęło mi się przez ręce wiele projektów i żaden nie był zrobiony w 100% dobrze. Zawsze były mniejsze lub większe błedy i takie rzeczy musiałem na bierząco wychwytywać. Zatem projekt projektem, ale trzeba mieć głowę na karku aby wszystko zrobić dobrze i zgodnie ze sztuką, a nie tylko zgodnie z papierem. 
Również w innych kwestiach przekonałem się niejednokrotnie płacac więcej niby za fachową robotę, to fachowo tylko faktura była wystawiona, a często ta tańsza usługa była znacznie lepiej wykonana.

----------


## Elfir

Oczywiście nie zawsze tak jest, bo można trafić na ceniącego się partacza. Dlatego pytam czy byłeś w kilku biurach?

Nad prawdziwym projektem siedzi kilku specjalistów i kazdy z nich chce dostać swoją działkę, dlatego nie może być tanio, tyle co za gotowca. 
Jak zapłacisz za projekt 2 tyś, to ile z tego zobaczy konstruktor czy branżysta od instalacji? A badania gruntu? opinia geologiczna? projekt zjazdu? A mapki? 
Jak komuś gówno płacą, to leci z szablonu, a nie opracowuje indywidualny projekt. 
Sama zapłaciłam mało za indywidualny  i konstruktorowi nie chciało się liczyć, przewymiarował mi zbrojenia. 
Teraz wiem, że należało wybrać przede wszytskim architekta, który nie zajmuje się adaptacjami gotowców.

----------


## jajmar

> Mam już na działce 50 ton płukanego żwiru, 50 ton piachu i 75 ton pospółki która mnie prawie nic nie kosztowała (3l 40% trunku) i jak będzie potrzeba to kolejne 100 ton może mi być przywiezione.


Kurcze kupujesz kradzione materiały i chwalisz się tym ? Za 200zł nie nabyłes tego legalnie. 




> Tylko niech ktoś nie pisze, że beton z betoniarki to nie to samo co B20 z betoniarni itp, dla mnie jest istotne, że ten beton z betoniarki będzie solidniejszy od płyt gips/karton.


Z betoniarki nie ukrecisz B20, chyba że ukradniesz z gruszki. 

Z betoniary zrobisz B12 max B15 -na  strop dobrze zaprojektowany wystarczy. Ale z tego co widze kasy na projekt szkoda.

 Jak zrobisz strop lichy z lichego betonu a tak wnisoskuję z opisu, to na głowe nie spdanie Ci g-k tylko beton. Rozsadnyc wyborów życzę.

----------


## compi

Świadomie wybrałem strop monolit w samodzielnie stawianej parterówce. Nigdy jednak nie zdecydowałbym się na wylewanie tego samodzielnie. Może dnia zabraknąć.

----------


## sylwekr

> Kurcze kupujesz kradzione materiały i chwalisz się tym ? Za 200zł nie nabyłes tego legalnie. 
> 
> Z betoniary zrobisz B12 max B15 -na  strop dobrze zaprojektowany wystarczy. Ale z tego co widze kasy na projekt szkoda.
> 
>  Jak zrobisz strop lichy z lichego betonu a tak wnisoskuję z opisu, to na głowe nie spdanie Ci g-k tylko beton. Rozsadnyc wyborów życzę.


1) Nie kupuję kradzionych materiałów. Mam po prostu dobre "wejście" na kopalni żwiru. Załatwione w 100% legalnie (bezpośrednio z władzami kopalni, a parę buteleczek poszło do pracowników którzy mi to na samochód ładowali i przywozili).
2) Nie szkoda mi kasy za projekt, po prostu jestem rozsądny, jeśli jedna osoba chce mi zrobić za 2300 a druga za 8000, to tylko głupi by nie zastanowił się czy  dogadać się z tańszym. Dla mnie cena też podejrzana, dlatego znajomego poprosiłem aby mi podrzucił ich projekt robiony przez tą samą osobę. Projekt ja przeglądałem, byłem z nim u kolegi który  przez kilkanaście lat stawia domy i tylko stwierdził - że widział gorzej zrobione, że nie widzi poważnych braków / błędów.
3) Stropy " z betoniarki" wylewane były przez wiele lat (sam parę razy pomagałem przy tej robocie) i nie znam żadnego przypadku aby spadł na głowę, a większość tych stropów jest obciążanych a nie tylko są stropem stryszku. Już nie raz czytam na tym forum opinie że beton tylko kupuje się w betoniarni. A ja wam powiem coś na temat tego betonu, bo z tym też miałem do czynienia. Betoniarnie wydają atest na beton, ale z parametrami tego betonu bywa różnien po badaniu przez niezależne laboratorium. Spotkałem się z 1 przypadkiem gdzie beton był znacznie mocniejszy niż wydany na niego atest, często były parametry koło tego co wydany atest, ale i zdarzało się nie rzadko że parametry znacznie gorsze. Znam przypadek rozbierania konstrukcji która była wylana z betonu odpowiedniej klasy, a jak po przebadaniu próbek drastycznie nie spełniał on parametrów wszystko zostało rozebrane. Sprawa zakończona w sądzie, bo wykonawca nie chciał pokrywać dodatkowych kosztów, jak i betoniarnia która sprzedała beton.

----------


## compi

Równie dobrze możesz założyć, że kupiony/darowany cement nie będzie trzymał normy.

----------


## Budujący Radom

Witam. jakiś czas temu zapytałem o projekt  z241 czy zmiesciłbym się w budżecie 200t. lub lekko ponad.
http://z500.pl/projekt/213/Z241,dom-...ploatacji.html
Dziś przeglądając jeszcze projekty natknąłem sie na z273
http://z500.pl/projekt/720/Z273,komp...opertowym.html
pytanie takie czy bardzo dużo odbiegałby cenowo od z241 .
Wiem ze dach troche droższy choć nie koniecznie, wiem że dodatkowa sciana nosna.
Ale bryła budynku, rozplanowanie mi się bardziej podoba . No moze pokoje odrobina mniej ustawne. 
Co wy na to?

----------


## jajmar

> 1) Nie kupuję kradzionych materiałów. Mam po prostu dobre "wejście" na kopalni żwiru. Załatwione w 100% legalnie (bezpośrednio z władzami kopalni, a parę buteleczek poszło do pracowników którzy mi to na samochód ładowali i przywozili).


Litości, jeżeli ktoś Ci daje coś co nie nalezy do niego a rozumiem że władze koplani to są pracownicy a nie właściele - to jest kradzież.  




> 3) Stropy " z betoniarki" wylewane były przez wiele lat (sam parę razy pomagałem przy tej robocie) i nie znam żadnego przypadku aby spadł na głowę, a większość tych stropów jest obciążanych a nie tylko są stropem stryszku. Już nie raz czytam na tym forum opinie że beton tylko kupuje się w betoniarni. A ja wam powiem coś na temat tego betonu, bo z tym też miałem do czynienia. Betoniarnie wydają atest na beton, ale z parametrami tego betonu bywa różnien po badaniu przez niezależne laboratorium. Spotkałem się z 1 przypadkiem gdzie beton był znacznie mocniejszy niż wydany na niego atest, często były parametry koło tego co wydany atest, ale i zdarzało się nie rzadko że parametry znacznie gorsze. Znam przypadek rozbierania konstrukcji która była wylana z betonu odpowiedniej klasy, a jak po przebadaniu próbek drastycznie nie spełniał on parametrów wszystko zostało rozebrane. Sprawa zakończona w sądzie, bo wykonawca nie chciał pokrywać dodatkowych kosztów, jak i betoniarnia która sprzedała beton.


Przecież napisałem że jak ktoś rozsądnie zaprojektuje strop uwzględni beton max B15 zrobi do tego odpowiednie zbrojania strop bezie wisiał długie lata. 

Jak dostaniejsz projekt stropu zrobiony na B20-B25 a ty dasz B12-B15 może byc problem. W cenie projektu za 2300 nie dostaniesz dobrze rozrysowanego zbrojenia stropu monolitycznego. 

Tylko nie pisz że widziałeś już strop i to żadna filozofia to zrobić.

Co do spiskowej teorii zawyżania klasy betonu w sumie Ciebie rozumiem, jak możesz wierzyć w klasę betonu skoro wiesz że żwir pojechał do Ciebie, to do betonu go nie wsadzą  :smile:

----------


## sylwekr

> Litości, jeżeli ktoś Ci daje coś co nie nalezy do niego a rozumiem że władze koplani to są pracownicy a nie właściele - to jest kradzież.


Nie wiesz, nie znasz sytuacji, to ludzi nie nazywaj złodziejami.




> Jak dostaniejsz projekt stropu zrobiony na B20-B25 a ty dasz B12-B15 może byc problem. W cenie projektu za 2300 nie dostaniesz dobrze rozrysowanego zbrojenia stropu monolitycznego. 
> )


Dlaczego, jak tanio to źle. Nie każdy ma firmę, zatrudnia projektantów, księgowego, sekretarkę itp. wynajmuje pomieszczenia biurowe i ma kupę dodatkowych kosztów dlatego musi się cenić. Ale np. jego pracownik dorabiający po godzinach, może to samo zrobić znacznie taniej i nawet solidniej. Nie dotyczy to tylko branży archtektonicznej ale i innych.




> Co do spiskowej teorii zawyżania klasy betonu w sumie Ciebie rozumiem, jak możesz wierzyć w klasę betonu skoro wiesz że żwir pojechał do Ciebie, to do betonu go nie wsadzą


Przecież mi nie przywieźli ukradzionego żwiru z betoniarni tylko z kopalni i co to ma do jakości sprzedawanego betonu. 

Ludzie litości, ile tu widzę zawiści, że ktoś coś może mieć taniej lub za darmo (a sami musieli za to samo słono płacić)

Co niektórzy to myślą niezwykle prostolinijnie
tanio = źle
za darmo = złodzieje

----------


## kalizbi

do sylwekr
jajmar, compi,elfir jako ci co wybudowali dobrze Ci radzą,Ty w swojej niewiedzy starasz się być najmądrzejszy,najlepiej i najtaniej sklonuj technologię Arturo72

----------


## sylwekr

Gdzie tu dobre rady: nie decyduj się na taniego projektanta bo na pewno będzie zły projekt. Co innego jak by ktoś widział projekty tej osoby i odradził to bym zrozumiał. Dlatego pisałem na początku jak to zweryfikować, na co zwrócić uwagę itp, a tu nikt nic sensownego nie doradził Druga dobra rada nie wykorzystuj znajomości do załatwiania materiałów, bo to złodziejstwo, kurna, gdzie tu dobre rady......
Nie uważam że jestem najmądrzejszy, po to tu piszę licząc że właśnie ktoś mądrzejszy coś rozsądnego doradzi, a tu jak by mogli to od razu by za kraty ludzi powsadzali bo za darmo piach dali...., a dali pracownikowi który tam przepracował kilkadziesiąt lat a teraz odchodzi na emeryturę (mój teść oficjalnie załatwił dla córki na budowę, żadne lewe kombinacje)

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jeśli kupiłeś tyle materiału za trzy flaszki to:

1. albo właściciel kopalni lubi robić Ci prezenty, 
2. albo właściciel (nie kierownik czy dyrektor) o niczym nie wie. 

Pierwsze - OK - masz farta i dobre znajomości, drugie to kradzież. Trzeciej opcji nie ma.

Wchodzisz, pytasz i na siłę próbujesz udowadniać swoją rację. Na co liczysz, że będą Cię ludzie głaskać?

----------


## kalizbi

> Gdzie tu dobre rady: nie decyduj się na taniego projektanta bo na pewno będzie zły projekt. Co innego jak by ktoś widział projekty tej osoby i odradził to bym zrozumiał. Dlatego pisałem na początku jak to zweryfikować, na co zwrócić uwagę itp, a tu nikt nic sensownego nie doradził Druga dobra rada nie wykorzystuj znajomości do załatwiania materiałów, bo to złodziejstwo, kurna, gdzie tu dobre rady......
> Nie uważam że jestem najmądrzejszy, po to tu piszę licząc że właśnie ktoś mądrzejszy coś rozsądnego doradzi, a tu jak by mogli to od razu by za kraty ludzi powsadzali bo za darmo piach dali....


Moim zdaniem lanie stropu z betoniarki jest nieporozumieniem,bez względu na to czy się ma żwir czy nie.
Co do klasy betonu zależy ona również od zawibrowania i pielęgnacji nie tylko od betoniarni.
W zbrojeniu stropu bardzo ważne są szczegóły ,podpowiedzi typu " tak się robi"bez konsultacji z KB lub konstruktorem nie mogą mieć zastosowania
źle wykonany strop żelbetowy jest trudny do poprawy, w trakcie realizacji gwarantuję Ci że zmienisz zdanie i na zbrojeniu oraz marce betonu nie będziesz oszczedzał

----------


## sylwekr

> Jeśli kupiłeś tyle materiału za trzy flaszki to:
> 
> 1. albo właściciel kopalni lubi robić Ci prezenty, 
> 2. albo właściciel (nie kierownik czy dyrektor) o niczym nie wie. 
> 
> Pierwsze - OK - masz farta i dobre znajomości, drugie to kradzież. Trzeciej opcji nie ma.


Przeczytaj wyżej co napisałem a nie będziesz dorabiał kolejne teorie skąd mam żwir, a nie jakieś kolejne domysły..... i że innych opcji nie ma




> Moim zdaniem lanie stropu z betoniarki jest nieporozumieniem,bez względu na to czy się ma żwir czy nie.
> Co do klasy betonu zależy ona również od zawibrowania i pielęgnacji nie tylko od betoniarni.
> W zbrojeniu stropu bardzo ważne są szczegóły ,podpowiedzi typu " tak się robi"bez konsultacji z KB lub konstruktorem nie mogą mieć zastosowania
> źle wykonany strop żelbetowy jest trudny do poprawy, w trakcie realizacji gwarantuję Ci że zmienisz zdanie i na zbrojeniu oraz marce betonu nie będziesz oszczedzał


Bardzo możliwe, że to nie będzie beton z betoniarki tylko gotowy. Jeszcze nie buduję, wiem ile mnie pracy czeka i jakie wyzwaniem będzie zalanie tego stropu robiąc beton w betoniarce. Jeśli tylko stwierdzę, że nie dam rady, że mam dosyć zapier..., to na pewno zamówię gotowy beton. Jednak pisze tutaj odnośnie zmiany stropu z drewnianego na monolityczny aby poznać za i przeciw. Jestem niemal na 100% zdecydowany, że będzie to monolit ale może nie wszystkie za i przeciw znam dlatego oczekuję mądrych opinii ludzi którzy takie wybory mają za sobą i mają coś do powiedzenia.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nie doczytałem. Mój błąd, przepraszam. Co nie zmienia faktu że Teść dostał prezent - bo są tylko dwie opcje, jak już pisałem.

Moim zdaniem powinieneś policzyć wszystko dokładnie i wyjdzie ci, który strop się bardziej opłaca. Ja betonu nie lubię z zasady więc Ci nie pomogę wybrać. Każdy ma swoje argumenty za tym co wybrał.

----------


## sylwekr

> Moim zdaniem powinieneś policzyć wszystko dokładnie i wyjdzie ci, który strop się bardziej opłaca. Ja betonu nie lubię z zasady więc Ci nie pomogę wybrać. Każdy ma swoje argumenty za tym co wybrał.


To nie do końca co się opłaca. Możliwe, że mnie to więcej będzie kosztowało, ale wydaje mi się że jednak betonowy będzie solidniejszy. Pewnie drewniany, pod warunkiem prawidłowego wykonania też by był O.K. Jednak ja wychowałem się na osiedlu domków jednorodzinnych wybudowanych w większości w latach 70, 80 -tych - tylko beton. Parę razy pomagałem w zalewaniu stropu i wiem mniej więcej o co w tym chodzi. Ze stropami drewnianymi nie miałem wogóle do czynienia. Kila razy na tym forum czytałem opinie ludzi co zrobili drewniany i jak by drugi raz robili to już by był beton, jakoś nie znalazłem opinii odwrotnych.

----------


## CodeSnipper

No to chyba sam sobie odpowiedziałeś właśnie. U mnie szkielet więc w ogóle inna bajka bo trzy stropy drewniane  :big grin:

----------


## kalizbi

do sylwekr
chcesz strop żelbetowy zrób go poprawnie,zrobisz inny później możesz zawsze żałować że nie zrobiłeś żelbetu.

----------


## DEZET

Czy w ogóle żwir prosto z kopalni nadaje się do betonu na strop? Zaraz napiszesz, że tak robiono i nic się nie dzieje- to tak w kwestii solidności, o której piszesz. Jakoś nie bardzo widzę, te dziesiątki ton wniesionych na strop- robota masakryczna- zaoszczędzisz może kilkaset zł, a "umierać" ze zmęczenia będziesz tydzień. Szkoda zdrowia- roboty będziesz miał i tak powyżej nosa... Znajomy robił tylko fundamenty- ok. 40-50mb- cały dzień w kilku ludzi i do późnej nocy, bo betonowanie zakończyć trzeba. A przede wszystkim licz, co się będzie opłacało.

----------


## compi

Ja najgorzej wspominam dwa etapy na naszej budowie. Zbrojenie w słońcu stropu i stawianie w słońcu więźby latem. Wylewania ręcznego betonu, nawet na mniejszej powierzchni niż nasza sobie nie wyobrażam. Nie wiem kto się podejmie za małe pieniądze mieszania, wciągania i wylewania betonu. Traci się wtedy cenny czas, chyba że budowa ma trwać minimum dwa lata.

----------


## Budujący Radom

Czy ktoś mi odpowie na wczesniejszy post? Zginąłem w gąszczu kłotni i przepychanek :roll eyes:

----------


## Arturo72

> Czy ktoś mi odpowie na wczesniejszy post? Zginąłem w gąszczu kłotni i przepychanek


Wymiary domów znasz,koszty materiałów budowlanych znasz,robociznę znasz,inne koszty znasz.
Jak nie znasz to poznaj,na forum wszystko jest napisane czy w tematach czy w dziennikach.
Kalkulator i do dzieła to z dużą dokładnością poznasz koszt budowy tych domów.

----------


## Arturo72

W Szydłowcu masz super ekipę to klep ich od razu do SSO bo u mnie się sprawdzili a i z płytą fundamentową sobie poradzą,którą polecam zamiast tradycyjnych fundamentów  :smile:

----------


## Budujący Radom

> W Szydłowcu masz super ekipę to klep ich od razu do SSO bo u mnie się sprawdzili a i z płytą fundamentową sobie poradzą,którą polecam zamiast tradycyjnych fundamentów


O mozna prosic o namiar? Drodzy, tani?
Jak chodzi o dach kopertowy (prosty) w z273 to nie wydaje mi się aby był droższy od dwyspadowego a bryła budynku wtedy to niebo a ziemia. Dochodzi scianka kolankowa ale nie ma za to szczytów które jak dla mnie muszą być murowane. Jedyne co może być droższe wględem z241 to ta sciana dodatkowa nosna w środku budynku.
Nie wiem co do apetytu na energię. Czy moze być wyższy niż przy z241? Planuję pompę ciepła, zreszta wiesz bo odpowiadałeś mi w watku o pompach za co dziękuję. Pytam o to bo koszty ogrzewania też są dla mnie ważne.
Przy okazji, do takiej kotłowni wejdzie cały osprzęt do pompy ze zbiornikem 300l.?
Co do płyty fund. to jeszcze sie nie zagłebiałem w temat , podpowiem tylko że działkę mam mokrą, i to bardzo.

----------


## Arturo72

> O mozna prosic o namiar? Drodzy, tani?


Wg mnie tani,za swój SSO płaciłem 38tys.zł ze wszystkim czyli z płytą,dachówkami,rynnami,wykończeniem komina itp.
A namiar,musiałbym poszukać ale sądzę,że gość jest u Was znany M.Depo.

----------


## Arturo72

> Przy okazji, do takiej kotłowni wejdzie cały osprzęt do pompy ze zbiornikem 300l.?


Oto i mój osprzęt i całość systemu grzewczego  :wink:  :


Po drugiej stronie ściany mam pralnio-suszarnię  :smile:

----------


## Budujący Radom

> Oto i mój osprzęt i całość systemu grzewczego  :
> 
> 
> Po drugiej stronie ściany mam pralnio-suszarnię


A jakie wymiary ma to pomieszcenie?

----------


## Arturo72

> A jakie wymiary ma to pomieszcenie?


2,35*2,95,ściana na której jest sprzęt ma 2,35.
Po drugiej stronie:

----------


## Budujący Radom

> 2,35*2,95,ściana na której jest sprzęt ma 2,35.
> Po drugiej stronie:


To jednak troche wiecej niz 2x1,5m.

----------


## sylwekr

> Jakoś nie bardzo widzę, te dziesiątki ton wniesionych na strop- robota masakryczna- zaoszczędzisz może kilkaset zł, a "umierać" ze zmęczenia będziesz tydzień. Szkoda zdrowia- roboty będziesz miał i tak powyżej nosa... Znajomy robił tylko fundamenty- ok. 40-50mb- cały dzień w kilku ludzi i do późnej nocy, bo betonowanie zakończyć trzeba. A przede wszystkim licz, co się będzie opłacało.


Wiem, wyobrażam to sobie. Pomagałem kiedyś przy na prawdę dużym stropie. Zaczęliśmy 7 rano, koniec 0:30 następnego dnia przy reflektorach. teraz nie pamiętam czy to w 8 czy w 10 osób robiliśmy. Betoniarka cały czas robiła beton nie było czasu lać do taczek tylko było wylewane w specajne koryto z którego 2 ludzi dalej podawało beton. W międzyczasie przyszła burza która przerwała prace na prawie godzinę, a później naprawa zniszczeń i dalej szła robota. Styrałem się jak mało kiedy. Dlatego obecnie zastanawiam się nad Terivą. Jutro spotykam się z kolegą co kilkanaście lat stawia domy zobaczymy co doradzi. Liczyłem trochę na dobre rady forumowiczów, ale ......

----------


## compi

Ale co? Załujesz na gruszkę  a na terivę już nie?

----------


## sylwekr

> Ale co? Załujesz na gruszkę  a na terivę już nie?


Czy  tylko na tego typu komentarze można liczyć na tym forum !!!! Zenada

Mam u siebie prawie 200 ton żwiru / piasku (z możliwością dowiezienia więcej) i chciałbym to wykorzystać a nie jak zakończę budowę płacić za uprzątnięcie tego. Tak trudno zrozumieć...  Ludzie czy to forum służy tylko  do poniżania innych i pokazywania swojej wyższości. Mam nadzieję, że wartościowi forumowicze tutaj nie poczują się urażeni, bo takich tu nie brakuje. Parę miesięcy czytam to forum i nie brakuje tu dobrych rad, sensownych wypowiedzi, ale jak widać ...... cała masa

Niearaz niech co niektórzy swój cenny czas poswięcą na coś innego niż na pisanie tego typu wypowiedzi

----------


## Elfir

ja mam kotłownię o szerokosci 1,6 m. jest dłuższa, ale pełni rolę składzika, suszarni i pralni

----------


## Arturo72

> Mam u siebie prawie 200 ton żwiru / piasku i chciałbym to wykorzystać a nie jak zakończę budowę płacić za uprzątnięcie tego. Tak trudno zrozumieć...


Wykorzystaj to jako podbudowę pod płytę a do stropu użyj pełnowartościowego betonu.
Wyjdzie Ci to tylko na zdrowie  :smile:

----------


## compi

> Czy  tylko na tego typu komentarze można liczyć na tym forum !!!! Zenada
> 
> Mam u siebie prawie 200 ton żwiru / piasku i chciałbym to wykorzystać a nie jak zakończę budowę płacić za uprzątnięcie tego. Tak trudno zrozumieć...  Ludzie czy to forum służy tylko  do poniżania innych i pokazywania swojej wyższości. Mam nadzieję, że wartościowi forumowicze tutaj nie poczują się urażeni, bo takich tu nie brakuje. Parę miesięcy czytam to forum i nie brakuje tu dobrych rad, sensownych wypowiedzi, ale jak widać ...... cała masa
> 
> Niearaz niech co niektórzy swój cenny czas poswięcą na coś innego niż na pisanie tego typu wypowiedzi


A więc nie liczyłeś, a nawet nie szukałeś i nie czytałeś postów dotyczących różnic, również finansowych między monolitem, a systemem.  Jedyne co na razie ustaliłeś, to to, że koniecznie żwir musisz wykorzystać. Wybacz stary, ale nie odrobiłeś lekcji i czekasz na gotowca.

----------


## sylwekr

> A więc nie liczyłeś, a nawet nie szukałeś i nie czytałeś postów dotyczących różnic, również finansowych między monolitem, a systemem.  Jedyne co na razie ustaliłeś, to to, że koniecznie żwir musisz wykorzystać. Wybacz stary, ale nie odrobiłeś lekcji i czekasz na gotowca.


Szukałem, czytałem i nadal mam wątpliwości. Nie szukał bym rozwiązania gdyby pewnego dnia Teść mi nie powiedział: "załatwiłem żwir i piasek, gdzie to ma być wysypane, jak mało jeszcze się dowiezie". Przed tym wiedziałem, że beton zamówię z betoniarni, murował będę na klej, a teraz z jednej strony warto by było zaoszczędzić i  nie narazić się rodzinie bo "tyle towaru załatwione, a on pogardził i kupił gotowy beton",  a z drugiej strony nie zatyrać się.  Wcale mi się nie uśmiecha kręcenia betoniarki za betoniarką, ale na kasie nie śpię i wolał bym do emerytury nie spłacać kredytu.

----------


## kalizbi

No to do zasypania przestrzeni wewnątrz ścian fundamentowych żwir już masz.

----------


## sylwekr

> No to do zasypania przestrzeni wewnątrz ścian fundamentowych żwir już masz.


Poza piaskiem i żwirem płukanym, mam czym zasypać ściany fundamentowe. wolałbym rozsądniej wykorzystać żwir który na tej kopalni kosztuje 70 zł za tonę.

----------


## Arturo72

> Poza piaskiem i żwirem płukanym, mam czym zasypać ściany fundamentowe. wolałbym rozsądniej wykorzystać żwir który na tej kopalni kosztuje 70 zł za tonę.


Chopie,w tym wątku każdy chce budować tanio ale jak Ci piszą,że z pleksi nie będzie okna to mają rację.
Wykorzystaj tą pleksę do czegoś do czego się nadaje.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> do sylwekr
> jajmar, compi,elfir jako ci co wybudowali dobrze Ci radzą,Ty w swojej niewiedzy starasz się być najmądrzejszy,najlepiej i najtaniej sklonuj technologię Arturo72


Jeśli można swoje pińć groszy.Najpierw perełki.Jedna:




> ...I tu nie zawsze masz rację. *Moja pierwsza praca była w budownictwie* (ale nie budowa domów jednorodzinnych). Poszedłem do pracy na wakacje i tak *przepracowałem ponad 9 lat*. Miałem na codzień *do czynienia z dokumentacją, po krótkim czasie jak się zorientowali, że jestem "kumaty"* zacząłem awansować, a później przez parę lat głównie papierologią zajmowałem się. Przez parę lat przewinęło mi się przez ręce wiele projektów i żaden nie był zrobiony w 100% dobrze. Zawsze były mniejsze lub większe błedy i takie rzeczy musiałem na bierząco wychwytywać. Zatem projekt projektem, ale *trzeba mieć głowę na karku aby wszystko zrobić dobrze* i zgodnie ze sztuką, a nie tylko zgodnie z papierem. .........


druga:




> .*Gdzie tu dobre rady*: nie decyduj się na taniego projektanta bo na pewno będzie zły projekt. Co innego jak by ktoś widział projekty tej osoby i odradził to bym zrozumiał. Dlatego pisałem na początku jak to zweryfikować, na co zwrócić uwagę itp, a tu nikt nic sensownego nie doradził *Druga dobra rada nie wykorzystuj znajomości do załatwiania materiałów, bo to złodziejstwo, kurna, gdzie tu dobre rady*......
> Nie uważam że jestem najmądrzejszy, po to tu piszę licząc że właśnie ktoś mądrzejszy coś rozsądnego doradzi, a tu jak by mogli to od razu by za kraty ludzi powsadzali bo za darmo piach dali...., a dali pracownikowi który tam przepracował kilkadziesiąt lat a teraz odchodzi na emeryturę (mój teść oficjalnie załatwił dla córki na budowę, żadne lewe kombinacje).........


W telegraficznym skrócie.Facet ma problem na miarę właśnie FM.Ma wiedzę,jest oblatany w tanich interesach,papirologię przez 9 lat już prawie zjadł,rzuca fochami na prawo i lewo jak mu doradzacie bzdety ale oświadcza ,że przyszedł tu po........Po co???Chce wybudować ten upragniony za 200 tyś zyla???Ma tony żwiru,piachu,pospółki i tam chce ten tonaż ulokować???Załóżmy hipotetycznie ,że w końcu otrzyma tę właściwą odpowiedź ,która go usatysfakcjonuje i co dalej???Tak czytam te wypociny i dochodzę do wniosku ,że gdyby w budownictwie jednorodzinnym była dyspensa na wszystko to takie oszołomki budowałyby swoje chaty nawet przy użyciu moczonej tektury ,piachu i cementu.Wytłumaczcie mu lepiej jak ma poprowadzić tę budowę by spało mu się bezpiecznie bo tego słowa przy swej fachowości nie traktuje poważnie.Ulepić z gu....na nie zawsze znaczy bezpiecznie.Ulepić tanio z tanich materiałów nie znaczy bezpiecznie.Szkłem du.....ę itd to nasze marzenia na miarę 21 wieku???.Przeleciał wątek po łepkach i sądzi ,że nie ma tu tych co doradzają dobrze. FM uczy także pokory budowlanej  :wink: ,On tego nie zauważ bo che realizować się sam a tu wpadł by dopełnić tylko niezbędnych formalności ,których mu niestety nie dostarczacie.

----------


## fenix2

> Wiem, wyobrażam to sobie. Pomagałem kiedyś przy na prawdę dużym stropie. Zaczęliśmy 7 rano, koniec 0:30 następnego dnia przy reflektorach. teraz nie pamiętam czy to w 8 czy w 10 osób robiliśmy. Betoniarka cały czas robiła beton nie było czasu lać do taczek tylko było wylewane w specajne koryto z którego 2 ludzi dalej podawało beton. W międzyczasie przyszła burza która przerwała prace na prawie godzinę, a później naprawa zniszczeń i dalej szła robota. Styrałem się jak mało kiedy. Dlatego obecnie zastanawiam się nad Terivą. Jutro spotykam się z kolegą co kilkanaście lat stawia domy zobaczymy co doradzi. Liczyłem trochę na dobre rady forumowiczów, ale ......


Tu sie nie ma co zastanawiać. Bierz beton z betoniarni.
Właśnie a co będzie jeżeli podczas zalewania: pogoda się zapasuje i zacznie lać, wyłącza prąd na kilka godzin, zepsuje się betoniarka? 
Wiadomo że pracy nie można przerwać, więc trzeba być przygotowany na wszystkie ewentualności!
Żwir sprzedaj po 50zł za tonę i będzie na gotowy beton.  :Smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Popieram!

----------


## sylwekr

> Żwir sprzedaj po 50zł za tonę i będzie na gotowy beton.


wiem, że tak by było najlepiej. Na razie niech leży. Kolejny pomysł aby sensownie chociaż częściowo go wykorzystać to zrobić teraz garaż 2 stanowiskowy. Garaż miałem robić już po wykończeniu domu, ale chyba zrobię go wcześniej, bo za 3 - 4 lata to wszystko trawą może zarosnąć. Dzięki za lepsze i gorsze rady. Nie ma co dalej ciągnąć tematu na forum, ja sobie poradzę z "problemem"

----------


## Elfir

żwir może można wykorzystać pod kostkę (chociaż pewnie nie da się go zagęscić?). Jak gruby i płukany, to pod GWC.

----------


## sylwekr

> żwir może można wykorzystać pod kostkę (chociaż pewnie nie da się go zagęscić?). Jak gruby i płukany, to pod GWC.


Takich sensownych rad oczekiwałem. Na pewno część też wykorzystam do POŚ

----------


## Elfir

Zwirem (drobniejszym) można ściółkować rabaty

----------


## gti11

> Takich sensownych rad oczekiwałem. Na pewno część też wykorzystam do POŚ


 'Nie szukał bym rozwiązania gdyby pewnego dnia Teść mi nie powiedział: "załatwiłem żwir i piasek, gdzie to ma być wysypane, jak mało jeszcze się dowiezie". 
Ogarnij się trochę kolego sympatyczny , po takim wpisie to budujesz ty czy TeśĆ A MOŻE TEŚCIOWA ? Na biednym podkarpaciu beton z betoniarki na płytę to "folklor ' , co by nie napisać to obecnie  2 czy 3 kubiki bez łaski lokalna betoniarnia dostarczy w rozsądnej cenie z "pompą" .

----------


## jajmar

> Takich sensownych rad oczekiwałem. Na pewno część też wykorzystam do POŚ


Jak takich rad szukasz, to może stropadach odrówocony żwir jako warstwa dociskowa mambrany jak znalazł.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Elfir podpowiada by prezent dobrze spożytkował a wy się czepiacie drobnostek tonowych. :wink: . Zastanawiam się co wyjdzie z mieszania tych trzech składników czyli żwiru,piasku i pospółki???Może Elfir podpowie bo pomysłowość jej w tanim użyciu tych w/w mnie trochę przerasta co niejednokrotnie tu pisałem.Nie zawsze własnymi ręcami :smile:  :wink:  i z gu....ch materiałów i to nie sprawdzonych.

----------


## Elfir

pospółka pod fundament 
Zwir na rabaty 
Piasek pod bruki

----------


## vze

Czytam i oczom nie wierze. Sciany stoja bez wienca ,szukam ludzi do stropu monolitycznego i brak chetnych za rozsadne pieniadze,  Ci chetni rzucaja takimi cenami ,ze zwalaja z nog, Strop 240m ostatnia wycena to 36tys robocizna plus 40tys material . Chyba rok bede zbierac na ten strop , lub zamienie na smarta.

----------


## DEZET

> Czytam i oczom nie wierze. Sciany stoja bez wienca ,szukam ludzi do stropu monolitycznego i brak chetnych za rozsadne pieniadze,  Ci chetni rzucaja takimi cenami ,ze zwalaja z nog, Strop 240m ostatnia wycena to 36tys robocizna plus 40tys material . Chyba rok bede zbierac na ten strop , lub zamienie na smarta.


To wcześniej nie wiedziałeś, ile to może kosztować? 240m2 stropu ? Wielka ta chałupa  :sad: 
Nie wiem czy 150/m2 robocizny to jakaś średnia cena- mając rysunki zbrojenia problemu ze zrobieniem chyba nie ma, ale więcej się człowiek nadźwiga stali.

----------


## vze

No , nie wiedzialam ,ze tyle moze kosztowac.Jest juz  lepiej ,nastepne propozycje 40zl netto / m2, 45zl/m2 lub 12K za calosc.Dom 23,5 m2 na 9,5m2 plus garaz 6,60/ 6,90.
Nadal czekam na wyceny smarta i filigran.

----------


## DEZET

Teraz te ceny zaczynają wyglądać do ludzi  :wink:

----------


## vze

No nie?Podziwiam tych , ktorym udalo sie zmiescic  w 100zl /m2 za calosc.Nie poddaje sie , jeszcze szukam.

----------


## vze

:bye:

----------


## vze

Dotarla wstepna wycena smarta ze wszystkim okolo 40tys , z dzwigiem, transportem ,montazem . Przeslalismy firmie na ich zyczenie dodatkowo rzuty parteru i poddasza, mozliwe ,ze kwota sie jeszcze zmniejszy, Mamy otwor w stropie  przy schodach wielkosci 25m2 .Zapomnielismy o nim.

----------


## vze

sylwekr;6556574

Mam u siebie prawie 200 ton żwiru / piasku (z możliwością dowiezienia więcej)

Gdzie sie budujesz?Ja mam duze zapotrzebowanie na zwir przy dachu odwroconym :wink:

----------


## sylwekr

*vze*
Nie pozbywam się tego co już leży, a dodatkowo jeszcze zamówiłem "trochę" towaru (póki jeszcze mam możliwość). Nie wiem ile wykorzystam (pomysłów trochę jest), ale ma gdzie to leżeć. Jak zakończę budowę i co zostanie będzie mi przeszkadzać dam ogłoszenie na Tablicy, że oddam za darmo i chętni na pewno się znajdą...

----------


## an-bud

to jest mały domek http://dom.wp.pl/gid,16701920,img,16...u,galeria.html

----------


## vze

Sylwekr
Ja oczywiscie zartowalam z tym zwirem ,ale jak Ci zostanie to lepiej oglos to na forum, nie na tablicy  i niejeden forumowicz bedzie uradowany.Zycze powodzenia w budowie i trafnych wyborow .Ja sie zbytnio rozbujalam z metrazem i juz na etapie ukonczonych murow za pozno na zmiany. Pocieszam sie tylko, ze w tak duzym domu pewne oszczednosci osiagniemy , na parterze pow. uzytkowej 178m2 np. brak praktycznie wydzielonej komunikacji ,a drzwi potrzebuje szt 1 plus wejsciowe.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## vze

> to jest mały domek http://dom.wp.pl/gid,16701920,img,16...u,galeria.html


Nie wiem jak to cos nazwac ,   kontener , skladzik , buda na rupiecie,ktora  wygladem przypomina chatke na drzewie.Zastanawia mnie ta ilosc okien, przerost formy,mam wrazenie goraca i zaduchu .Dwie osoby to juz tlok i nogi w siniakach . W tym przypadku zastosowanie  wyrazu ''domek'' jest obrazliwe w stosunku do domku.Zdecydowanie wolalabym zamieszkac w przyczepie kempingowej.

----------


## artix1

> Nie wiem jak to cos nazwac ,   kontener , skladzik , buda na rupiecie,ktora  wygladem przypomina chatke na drzewie.Zastanawia mnie ta ilosc okien, przerost formy,mam wrazenie goraca i zaduchu .Dwie osoby to juz tlok i nogi w siniakach . W tym przypadku zastosowanie  wyrazu ''domek'' jest obrazliwe w stosunku do domku.Zdecydowanie wolalabym zamieszkac w przyczepie kempingowej.


 Dla jednego buda dla kogoś innego mały domek, kawalerka. Fajnie rozplanowana przestrzeń, przyjemna kolorystyka, spora ilość okien powieksza optycznie pomieszczenie. Nie jest to willa dla czteroosobowej rodziny to pewne, chociaż i takie często  żyją na podobnym metrażu. Jednego stać, drugiego nie. Normalny dom tylko powyżej 150m2 (niektórzy tak twierdzą), reszta to budy i składy na rupiecie. Teraz wnioski, lepszy mniejszy metraż niż sporo za duży i w związku z tym problemy z wykończeniem chałupiska plus koszty utrzymania. Życie prędzej czy później zweryfikuje fantazje i marzenia inwestorów. No ale czego sie nie robi dla prestiżu.

----------


## gti11

> Dla jednego buda dla kogoś innego mały domek, kawalerka. Fajnie rozplanowana przestrzeń, przyjemna kolorystyka, spora ilość okien powieksza optycznie pomieszczenie. Nie jest to willa dla czteroosobowej rodziny to pewne, chociaż i takie często  żyją na podobnym metrażu. Jednego stać, drugiego nie. Normalny dom tylko powyżej 150m2 (niektórzy tak twierdzą), reszta to budy i składy na rupiecie. Teraz wnioski, lepszy mniejszy metraż niż sporo za duży i w związku z tym problemy z wykończeniem chałupiska plus koszty utrzymania. Życie prędzej czy później zweryfikuje fantazje i marzenia inwestorów. No ale czego sie nie robi dla prestiżu.


Na ROD- ach widziałem lepsze haciendy . Pewne koszty budowy są wspólne dla 19 m2  prezentowanego domku jak i 150 m2 , nie wspominając o tym że pewne rozwiązania przetestowali swego czasu na sobie powodzianie w postaci kontenerów mieszkalnych.

----------


## an-bud

Buda jak buda... dla mnie mini domek z kilkoma zaletami  :yes:  miałem kiedyś koło100m2, miałem koło 500m2... znaczy jeszcze mam (w odnośniku) Tylko czasy się zmieniają, potrzeby też. Troszkę przeżyłem... więc jestem trochę walnięty... moje byłe mogą coś na ten temat powiedzieć  :big grin:  Mam zaje...dużą ochotę zrobić coś podobnego... troszkę przeliczyłem i w moim przypadku coś podobnego w wersji prawie samowystarczalnej może lekko przekroczyć 15 tyś (wprowadzić tylko ciuchy).... w utrzymaniu śmieszne, a obecnie utrzymanie domu około 150m2 .... oczywiście domku spełniającego minimalne normy to koszt około kilkunastu tyś/rok. 

Mam kumpla... też postawił duży dom... firma mu padła.... wypadek samochodowy, kilka lat odsiadki... na "szczęście" troszkę się połamał i w szpitalu wykryli u niego raka... udało się... jeszcze żyje choć zostały mu tylko długi.

Dla pocieszenia dodam iż planowana wysokość emerytury za kilkanaście lat to około 30% pensji  :yes:  Za mało by żyć... za dużo by umrzeć... a z czego utrzymać dom :wink:

----------


## artix1

> Mam kumpla... też postawił duży dom... firma mu padła.... wypadek samochodowy, kilka lat odsiadki... na "szczęście" troszkę się połamał i w szpitalu wykryli u niego raka... udało się... jeszcze żyje choć zostały mu tylko długi.Dla pocieszenia dodam iż planowana wysokość emerytury za kilkanaście lat to około 30% pensji  Za mało by żyć... za dużo by umrzeć... a z czego utrzymać dom


 Życie bywa czasami przewrotne. Dzisiaj sie powodzi, jutro już nie i zaczynaja sie kłopoty. Często proporcjonalne do wysokości kredytu i wielkosci domu (niewielki popyt na duże domy). Kolega pierdyknął sobie domeczek koło 200m2, bryła i dach typu "klasyczny gargamel"(cztery lukarny, czterospadowy plus dobudowany garaż). Już drugi rok mieszka na parterze, bo brakuje kasy na wykończenie piętra. Czego tam nie miało być to głowa mała. Teraz marzy tylko o wykończeniu części sypialnej. Życie sprowadza ludzi do parteru i to dosłownie :smile: .

gti11  nie ma sie co oszukiwać, że to "domisko" zapewni człowiekowi przestrzeń i luksus ale na tych 19m2 projektant zmieścił wszystko co jest potrzebne człowiekowi do życia. Przypomina mi to ekspozycje w Ikea, są boksy np. 43m2 urządzone jak normalne mieszkania. Można w tak urzadzonym mieszkanku spokojnie sobie żyć. He he na terenie ogródków działkowych zdarzają sie "domeczki" wieksze od mojego, takie całoroczne domki pietrowe. Kolega kolegi mieszka w takim  :big grin: .

----------


## Zielony ogród

możecie pisać co chcecie o małej powierzchni tego domku - ale jedno jest pewne: świadczy on o dobrym guście i klasie właścicieli. bardzo chciałabym poznać takich ludzi, muszą być niezwykli. i w końcu o to w tym krótkim życiu chodzi.

----------


## namira

Popadacie w skrajności,zbyt mały dom jest niewygodny,zbyt duży może być nieekonomiczny w utrzymaniu,dlatego dla czteroosobowej rodziny dom 120-140m jest w sam raz,nie za duży,nie za mały,oczywiscie z p.u. o zwartej bryle,taki mam i po ponad dwóch latach mieszkania stwierdzam,że roczne utrzymanie mojego domu kosztuje mnie mniej niż mieszkania w którym mieszkałam w bloku o pow. niespełna 50m.

----------


## Kal_b_E

> No , nie wiedzialam ,ze tyle moze kosztowac.Jest juz  lepiej ,nastepne propozycje 40zl netto / m2, 45zl/m2 lub 12K za calosc.Dom 23,5 m2 na 9,5m2 plus garaz 6,60/ 6,90.
> Nadal czekam na wyceny smarta i filigran.


Czy ta wycena dotyczy wyłącznie stropu, czy też wszystkich elementów konstrukcyjnych? Bo jeżeli mówimy o stropie żelbetonowym razem ze wszystkimi elementami konstrukcji jak podciągi, słupy i wieńce to w przeliczeniu na m2 mówimy o cenach kilkukrotnie wyższych
http://kalkulatorybudowlane.pl/budow...piwnica/strop/
Oczywiście ceny już z VAT

----------


## sylwekr

> Popadacie w skrajności,zbyt mały dom jest niewygodny,zbyt duży może być nieekonomiczny w utrzymaniu,dlatego dla czteroosobowej rodziny dom 120-140m jest w sam raz,nie za duży,nie za mały.


Też jestem zdania, że taki dom jest w sam raz dla 4 osobowej rodziny, ale świadomie będę stawiał mniejszy - 100m. Trochę może będzie za ciasno, ale dzieci rosną i duże szanse, że kiedyś się wyprowadzą. Nie wyobrażam sobie aby dzieci po założeniu rodziny mieszkały "na kupie" ze "starymi". Znam za dużo przypadków konfliktów rodzinnych gdy 2 rodziny mieszkają pod jednym dachem i znam za dużo przypadków kiedy dzieci już poszły w świat i 2 ludzi zostaje na np. 200 metrach powierzchni mieszkalnej. Dlatego będę stawiał nie za duży dom, (i tak prawie 2 razy większy od mieszkania w którym teraz mieszkamy), mieszkanie zostaje dla dzieci (drugie prawdopodobnie oddziedziczymy, więc będą miały jakiś start w życiu), a dom ma mnie stać utrzymać nawet na tej emeryturze jeśli dożyję. Dodatkowo będzie parterówka, bo na starość to może dla mnie lub żony  nawet parę schodów będzie nie lada wyzwaniem (oby tak nie było...)

----------


## vze

> Czy ta wycena dotyczy wyłącznie stropu, czy też wszystkich elementów konstrukcyjnych? Bo jeżeli mówimy o stropie żelbetonowym razem ze wszystkimi elementami konstrukcji jak podciągi, słupy i wieńce to w przeliczeniu na m2 mówimy o cenach kilkukrotnie wyższych
> http://kalkulatorybudowlane.pl/budow...piwnica/strop/
> Oczywiście ceny już z VAT


 Cena dotyczy stropu monolitycznego w calosci ,czyli wience i podciagi . Slupow w domu nie mam

----------


## vze

> Dla jednego buda dla kogoś innego mały domek, kawalerka. Fajnie rozplanowana przestrzeń, przyjemna kolorystyka, spora ilość okien powieksza optycznie pomieszczenie. Nie jest to willa dla czteroosobowej rodziny to pewne, chociaż i takie często  żyją na podobnym metrażu. Jednego stać, drugiego nie. Normalny dom tylko powyżej 150m2 (niektórzy tak twierdzą), reszta to budy i składy na rupiecie. Teraz wnioski, lepszy mniejszy metraż niż sporo za duży i w związku z tym problemy z wykończeniem chałupiska plus koszty utrzymania. Życie prędzej czy później zweryfikuje fantazje i marzenia inwestorów. No ale czego sie nie robi dla prestiżu.


Zgadzam sie z Toba , nie znamy dnia przed nami , znamy tylko te , ktore minely.Przyjemnosc mieszkania w kilka osob na 20m2 poznali  na pewno niejedni z nas, akademiki, kawalerki i.t.p. Nie mozna porownac wygody mieszkania w domku parterowym 100m2 do tego prezentowanego powyzej 19m2. Ja osobiscie nie widze sensu budowania takiego , gdzie ogrzewanie , gdzie pranie , prasowanie ,gdzie posadzic gosci . Tym bardziej , ze przy tych 19m2 na tani nie wyglada.Na starosc sie nie nadaje , bo kto bedzie sie wspinal po tej drabinie, dla mlodej osoby rowniez odpada , no chyba ,ze jest samotnikiem . Dlatego napisalam , ze wybralabym meszkanie w przyczepie kempingowej , nawet uzywanej, Mialam kiedys kontener mieszkalny na dzialce , caly obudowany okolo 120 metrowym zadaszonym tarasem drewnianym , byly w nim 2 sypialnie ,salonik , kuchnia , wc , osobny prysznic,  dosc spory przedpokoj,ogrzewanie gazowe. Zajadalismy sie winogronami prosto z tarasu. Bylo wygodnie , milo ,bardzo przyjemnie wspominam czas tam spedzony.

----------


## vze

Fakt , ze z metrazem przesadzilam, ale to nie dla prestizu,badz udowodnienia komukolwiek na co mnie stac.W moim przypadku jest to ciezka praca i duzo wyrzeczen , brak urlopu od kilkunastu lat .Nie kazdy w taki sposob  chce budowac i stawiac dom ponad wszystko .Niektorzy  ludzie pragna podrozowac , modnie sie ubierac , czyli korzystac z zycia . Ja jednak zdecydowalam  budowac moj dom i zrezygnowac z przyjemnosci.W trakcie projektowania wszystkie pomieszczenia wydawaly sie byc rozsadne wymiarowo ,ale jak mury juz stoja  to dopiero widze, ze sporo przesadzilam . Moj przyszly dom bedzie prawie niewidoczny , budowany jest pod lasem na zadupiu,500m od wsi. Prosta bryla na planie prostokata z dachem dwuspadowym bez scianki kolankowej   i czesciowo plaskim. Mam obawy ,czy zdaze go wybudowac , czy nie zachoruje w miedzy czasie , czy nie zejde. Zbyt pozno by sie wycofac , zbyt wczesnie by zalowac . Wydaje mi sie , ze podczas budowy jakiegokolwiek domu wiekszosc inwestorow zmaga sie z roznymi watpliwosciami.Czy nie zbyt ciasny , malo pomieszczen gospodarczych ,badz nadmiar malych nieustawnych pokoikow gdzie dzwi wchodza na drzwi, strome niewygodne schody. Jest tez druga grupa do ktorej ja przynaleze , za duzy ,ale wygodny , malo przytulny , bo rozlazly.Wchodzac na ten watek szukam oszczednosci jak kazden z nas tu budujacy , nie wazne czy dom 100m , czy 250m.Naszym marzeniem jest go wybudowac i troche jeszcze pomieszkac , ale czy sie uda to zycie pokaze.
Czytalam na forum bodajze na grupie Glogow , ze kobiecie za prosty dach , dom okolo 90m2 policzono ponad  50tys, jest przerazona , bo wydawalo jej sie ,ze budujac  maly dom to niskie koszty,widac nie zawsze tak jest .
Koszty utrzymania domow o roznym metrazu moga byc bardzo zblizone ,to zalezy od  ilosci zamieszkujacych w nim osob ,bo kazdy potrzebuje do zycia wody , pradu i ciepla.

----------


## fenix2

> ...
> Czytalam na forum bodajze na grupie Glogow , ze kobiecie za prosty dach , dom okolo 90m2 policzono ponad  50tys, jest przerazona , bo wydawalo jej sie ,ze budujac  maly dom to niskie koszty,widac nie zawsze tak jest .
> Koszty utrzymania domow o roznym metrazu moga byc bardzo zblizone ,to zalezy od  ilosci zamieszkujacych w nim osob ,bo kazdy potrzebuje do zycia wody , pradu i ciepla.


A to dlatego że jest coś takiego jak koszty stałe które są praktycznie niezależne od metrażu. Więc nie wolno przeginac w jedną i w drugą stronę.

----------


## vze

> A to dlatego że jest coś takiego jak koszty stałe które są praktycznie niezależne od metrażu. Więc nie wolno przeginac w jedną i w drugą stronę.


Wiem , wiem to dzisiaj ,ale koszty robocizny to duzy rozrzut cenowy, koszty materialow tez nie pokrywaja sie we wszystkich miejscowosciach, no i przegiecia daja po d..pie.

----------


## vze

Napisał Kalkulatory Budowlane

    Czy ta wycena dotyczy wyłącznie stropu, czy też wszystkich elementów konstrukcyjnych? Bo jeżeli mówimy o stropie żelbetonowym razem ze wszystkimi elementami konstrukcji jak podciągi, słupy i wieńce to w przeliczeniu na m2 mówimy o cenach kilkukrotnie wyższych
http://kalkulatorybudowlane.pl/budow...piwnica/strop/
    Oczywiście ceny już z VAT




> Cena dotyczy stropu monolitycznego w calosci ,czyli wience i podciagi . Slupow w domu nie mam


Sprawdzilam,i tak mniej wiecej wychodzi u mnie ,czyli okolo 42tys monolit,materialy plus robocizna.
Dzieki za odnosnik.

----------


## vze

> możecie pisać co chcecie o małej powierzchni tego domku - ale jedno jest pewne: świadczy on o dobrym guście i klasie właścicieli. bardzo chciałabym poznać takich ludzi, muszą być niezwykli. i w końcu o to w tym krótkim życiu chodzi.


Zielony ogrodku
Posiadasz przepiekny domek w uroczej okolicy ,co tylko mozesz zawdzieczac swojej wrodzonej wyobrazni i poczuciu estetyki.Ciesz sie jego urokiem, dosadzaj ogrod ,korzystaj z zycia .Nie sadze ,ze bylo by Ci z mezem wygodniej w chatce na kolkach na 19m2.

----------


## DEZET

> =vze;6563953 Czytalam na forum bodajze na grupie Glogow , ze kobiecie za prosty dach , dom okolo 90m2 policzono ponad  50tys, jest przerazona , bo wydawalo jej sie ,ze budujac  maly dom to niskie koszty,widac nie zawsze tak jest .
> Koszty utrzymania domow o roznym metrazu moga byc bardzo zblizone ,to zalezy od  ilosci zamieszkujacych w nim osob ,bo kazdy potrzebuje do zycia wody , pradu i ciepla.


Zależy, co sobie ta pani na ten dach pragnie położyć. Moje ok.230m2 dachu z wiązarami kosztowało ok.46k (prawie w całości praca własna przy dachu). Za 90m2 chyba ktoś przesadził z ceną.

----------


## vze

> Zależy, co sobie ta pani na ten dach pragnie położyć. Moje ok.230m2 dachu z wiązarami kosztowało ok.46k (prawie w całości praca własna przy dachu). Za 90m2 chyba ktoś przesadził z ceną.


Cytuje:
*asta11*

''Potrzebuję namiary na firmę, która zajmuje się wiązarami. Mam je niestety i po pierwszej wycenie jestem załamana;( Domek mały 90 m kąt 37 st nie wiem po co? ) i kwota za wiązar 21000 ; dachówka 23000 ; robocizna ok 8000 . Szukam dalej fakt pierwsza wycena!! Może ktoś poratuje i może chociaż poleci taniego i dobrego ( nie zawsze dwa sprzeczne stwierdzenia) ekipę do położenia dachówki. Pozdrawiam ''
Koniec cytatu

----------


## Budujący Radom

> Popadacie w skrajności,zbyt mały dom jest niewygodny,zbyt duży może być nieekonomiczny w utrzymaniu,dlatego dla czteroosobowej rodziny dom 120-140m jest w sam raz,nie za duży,nie za mały,oczywiscie z p.u. o zwartej bryle,taki mam i po ponad dwóch latach mieszkania stwierdzam,że roczne utrzymanie mojego domu kosztuje mnie mniej niż mieszkania w którym mieszkałam w bloku o pow. niespełna 50m.


Żona namawia mnie na budowę 82m2 (Z7) , ja jestem za opcją 92m2 (z241) , 4 osobowa rodzina. Wydziwiam trochę że bedzie ciasno ale jak zona mówi że te dodatkowe 10m2 bedzie nas kosztowało ok.25tyś zł. dodatkowych pieniędzy co przy budowie na kredyt na 30 lat powoduje ze te 10m2 bedzie kosztowało ok. 50tyś. to szybko jakoś mnie taki argument sprowadza na ziemię. Szybciutko wtedy juz mi wąski salon nie przeszkadza i miejsce na kibelek znajduję. No nic zobaczymy co czas pokaże czy bedzie ciasno czy nie. Napewno zostałbym tylko przy swoim zdaniu co do kąta dachu (z7) 30st. aby było trochę poddasza na kartony i stare ubrania np.Nie wiem czy słusznie robimy ale mogę powiedziec tylko ze teraz jestesmy w mieszkaniu 38m2 i własnie mam temp. 31st.  :tongue:

----------


## vze

Jesli chcesz  w Z7 podnosic dach do 30st, to buduj Z241 bez przerobek. Ten pierwszy straci na uroku  i zwiekszysz koszty budowy, a tego chcesz uniknac.Wydaje mi sie , ze w Z7 na stryszku wygospodarujesz  troche miejsca na kartony i.t.p.
Aha i licz sie z kubatura  w Z7 jest to  229,59 m³  ,natomiast w Z241  246,03 m³ i dochodzi Ci scianka kolankowa prawie 0,70cm i  dach 30m2 wiekszy.

----------


## Budujący Radom

> Jesli chcesz  w Z7 podnosic dach do 30st, to buduj Z241 bez przerobek. Ten pierwszy straci na uroku  i zwiekszysz koszty budowy, a tego chcesz uniknac.Wydaje mi sie , ze w Z7 na stryszku wygospodarujesz  troche miejsca na kartony i.t.p.
> Aha i licz powierzchnie zabudowy,nie uzytkowa w Z7 jest to  100,9m2  ,natomiast w Z241 115,3m2 i  dach 30m2 wiekszy.


W z7 nie chce ponosic dachu tylko wybrac poprostu wariant z 30st. Kilka osób w realizacjach ma własnie takie dachy i jakos bardziej przypadła mi bryła budynku do gustu. Czyli do wykonczenia nie m2 uzytkowe tylko zabudowy?? A czy do m2 zabudowy nie wchodzą tarasy?

----------


## vze

A taras nie bedziesz wykanczal?

----------


## vze

Post wyzej poprawilam sie z kubatura , ktora to nieznacznie podnosi koszty budowy, Osobiscie wybralabym wariant B , bez przerobek.

----------


## Budujący Radom

> Post wyzej poprawilam sie z kubatura , ktora to nieznacznie podnosi koszty budowy, Osobiscie wybralabym wariant B , bez przerobek.


Mówisz o z7?. Ktory to wariant b bo niemogę znalezc., mozesz wkleic link?

----------


## vze

Mam na mysli projekt Z241 w dziewiczej postaci bez ulepszen.

----------


## Budujący Radom

> Mam na mysli projekt Z241 w dziewiczej postaci bez ulepszen.


Chyba z241 jest juz wykluczony ale moze się jeszcze cos zmieni. Tak jak rozmawiamy to jednak roznica w kosztach napewno bedzie "spora"

----------


## vze

Obstawialabym  wersje  Z7  kat nachylenia 22st . , murowany .To moj faworyt.Wersja z dachem 30st , mniej interesujaca tym bardziej , ze jest to szkielet drewniany i chcesz dorabiac kibelek,. Kup Z 241 i nie stosuj przerobek.

----------


## DEZET

> Cytuje:
> *asta11*
> 
> ''Potrzebuję namiary na firmę, która zajmuje się wiązarami. Mam je niestety i po pierwszej wycenie jestem załamana;( Domek mały 90 m kąt 37 st nie wiem po co? ) i kwota za wiązar 21000 ; dachówka 23000 ; robocizna ok 8000 . Szukam dalej fakt pierwsza wycena!! Może ktoś poratuje i może chociaż poleci taniego i dobrego ( nie zawsze dwa sprzeczne stwierdzenia) ekipę do położenia dachówki. Pozdrawiam ''
> Koniec cytatu


Podaj, jeśli możesz link do tego wątku. Dom 90m2, to nie 90m2 dachu, a tak to wcześniej odczytałem.

----------


## vze

> Podaj, jeśli możesz link do tego wątku. Dom 90m2, to nie 90m2 dachu, a tak to wcześniej odczytałem.


http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...115&do=discuss
strona 115

----------


## Ronifcb

> *Ronifcb* - w takim razie nie ten projekt. Tu na wieńcu jest specyficzna ścianka kolankowa z drewna, obita płytą osb. W adaptacji na stropie trzeba by zrobić tą kolankową wymurowaną z pionowym zbrojeniem, na to wieniec. Więźbę można dać tradycyjną, ale miałbyś na tym strychu słupy podpierające. Wychodzą wysokie koszty adaptacji - przeprojektowanie, przeliczenie. W tym projekcie nie ma miejsca na schody (można je unieścić tylko kosztem któregoś z pomieszczeń), a korzystanie z poddasza przez rozkładanie schody strychowe, wniesienie tam sporych sprzętów sportowych to totalna pomyłka.
> 
> Jeżeli chcesz wykorzystać poddasze, to w kilku wyszukiwarkach masz taką opcję "poddasze do adaptacji" Przynajmniej nie trzeba będzie tyle przeprojektowywać.
> 
> Mogę odpowiedzieć tak - u mnie w regionie wiązary sa znacznie droższe od tradycyjnej więźby, więc projekt ze stropem i tradycyjną więźbą wyszedłby niewiele drożej, ale jest tu wielu forumowiczów, którzy na wiązary się zdecydowali i mieli na nie dobrą cenę.
> No powiedzmy, że 30k więcej z garażem.
> Wydaje mi się, że bez własnej pracy trochę za mały budżet na dom z opcją użytkowania poddasza, bo tym poddaszem bardzo podbijesz metraż podłóg. Docieplenie musi iść po dachu, a nie po stropie, skosy trzeba jakoś wykończyć. Jakieś okno połaciowe wstawić, czy wolisz sztuczne oświetlenie? Trochę świeżego powietrza też by się przydało, bez wentylacji nie widzę szans na ćwiczenie w takim pomieszczeniu.
> Moim zdaniem taki dom (do deweloperskiego) w wersji z garażem i opcją poddasza to podchodzi pod 300k.
> Tyle, że jak pisałam, w tym projekcie opcja poddasza jest kiepska.


Witam ponownie  :smile: . Projekt wybrany.Z273 wersja z garazem poszerzony o 1m .Zmiana stropu i wiazatrów,na strop terive lub monolityczny(przy monolicie trzeba dokladac jakies belki lub podciagi powiedziała projektantka) .Wieźbę będe miał od rodziców z lasu.... Koszt za strop (robocizna to 7tyś zł w umowie).Monolit lub teriva.Nie jest to za dużo jak za robocizne przy terivie?

----------


## syla135

I ja znalazłam sie na tym forum właśnie przez ten temat... czy sie da... i dno zrozumiałam nikt ni da mi konkretnej odpowiedzi  więc sprawdzam.
Bardziej mamy ławę i ścianki fundamentowe koszt niespełna 10tys zł a w kosztorysie 19tys netto.
Moje wnioski na obecna chwilę:
Wszystko do tego momentu da sie zrobić samemu(nawet po pracy)
Warto trzymać sie jednego składu budowlanego ładnie sie uśmiechać i ceny są całkiem mile.
Warto żyć dobrze z sąsiadami postawić piwo czy porozmawiać. Za to dopilnuja blaszaka odsprzedaja coś taniejitd.
Ja za 200tys postawie dom bardzo podobny do z7 35stopni dach ze scianka kolankowa 60cm.
Napewno będę informowac o dalszych pracach i trzymajcie kciuki.

----------


## _artur_

załóż DB, będziemy kibicować..

----------


## syla135

bardzo chetnie tylko że nie umiem wstawiać zdjęć :sad: 
ale ciągle myśle o tym.  w tym roku ma być stan surowy więc zimą jak będzie wolny czas posiedze nad tym, jestem to winna bo sama podglądam dzienniki często.

----------


## scruffty

> Bardziej mamy ławę i ścianki fundamentowe koszt niespełna 10tys zł a w kosztorysie 19tys netto.


Będę kibicował, ale jako osoba, która już się pobudowała :smile:  radzę poczekać z optymizmem. Na pierwszym etapie wszystko idzie szybko, oszczędności wydają się spore, ale to dopiero sam początek. Najbardziej wykańcza wykończeniówka, ponieważ wydatków nie widać, a potem a to listwa do łączenia paneli za 40 zł a to fuga, a to silikon. Dopiero po SSZ zaczyna się jazda z wydatkami.

----------


## Elfir

jak wklejać zdjęcia:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...99cie-na-forum

----------


## niktspecjalny

> jak wklejać zdjęcia:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...99cie-na-forum


Dwa tygodnie mnie nie było....................Kreta.................A Ty znowu uczysz. :wink:

----------


## Zielony ogród

> Zielony ogrodku
> Posiadasz przepiekny domek w uroczej okolicy ,co tylko mozesz zawdzieczac swojej wrodzonej wyobrazni i poczuciu estetyki.Ciesz sie jego urokiem, dosadzaj ogrod ,korzystaj z zycia .Nie sadze ,ze bylo by Ci z mezem wygodniej w chatce na kolkach na 19m2.


rozumiem, że ten domek 19m2 to raczej taki żart - realizacja czyjejś fantazji, a nie zaspokajanie potrzeb mieszkaniowych. ale jest bardzo ładny i w niczym nie przypomina slumsów czy szopy. w każdym bądź razie zmusza do myślenia: można? można

----------


## an-bud

> rozumiem, że ten domek 19m2 to raczej taki żart - realizacja czyjejś fantazji, a nie zaspokajanie potrzeb mieszkaniowych. ale jest bardzo ładny i w niczym nie przypomina slumsów czy szopy. w każdym bądź razie zmusza do myślenia: można? można


  Żart? Fantazja?  :wink:  ...raczej wpływ ilości metrów na końcową cenę  :smile:   wystarczy kliknąć w google aby znaleźć podobne "domki" w cenie od 5 do 20 tyś zielonych. czyli od 15 do 60tyś zł.  Te droższe to gotowce umeblowane.... a tańsze własnymi rękoma zbudowane....

----------


## Jatamen

Tańszy jest dom parterowy, między innymi dlatego że nie potrzeba stropu nośnego między kondygnacjami, na dachu wystarczy ci jedno okno do rewizji ewentualnych kominów.

----------


## NieJan

Ciekawe ile jeszcze razy....?
Tańszy jest parterowy bo brak stropu vs. tańszy jest z poddaszem bo o połowę mniej dachu i fundamentu.  :wiggle:

----------


## Arturo72

> Ciekawe ile jeszcze razy....?
> Tańszy jest parterowy bo brak stropu vs. tańszy jest z poddaszem bo o połowę mniej dachu i fundamentu.


Tańszy parterowy bo ociepla się tylko strop zamiast zabudowy i ocieplania dachu w poddaszu o większej powierzchni  :wink: 
Tak można długo aż wyjdzie że parterowy jednak tańszy licząc równa powierzchnię użytkową  :smile:

----------


## sadek125

Witam wszystkich!
Jako autor tego tematu będę zadawał tu pytania i *liczę na was*.
W szybkim skrócie: po wielu miesiącach tyrania, odkładania, zastanawiania się czy w ogóle ruszać maszyna ruszyła.
W zimie jak będzie więcej czasu założę dziennik budowy.
W chwili obecnej jesteśmy już prawie po stanie zero, zostało tylko obkleić ściany xps i zasypać wykop.
Teraz pytania.
1. Posmarowałem ściany fundamentowe dysperbitem 2x. i chce obkleić teraz ściany xps 5cm. Ściany fundamentowe ok 150cm wysokości(nie wliczając ławy) będą obsypane ziemią czy jest potrzeba ocieplać aż od samej ławy czy wystarczy od poziomu przewidywanego obsypania ziemią do około 120 cm w głąb? Oczywiście dom jest nie podpiwniczony.
2. W środku domu zasypuje na razie samym piaskiem, ale niestety z braku dostępnej zagęszczarki sypie bez zagęszczenia. Wysokość około 120 cm czy przez zimę to wszystko siądzie? Zamierzam teraz wsypać cały piach do środka, obkleić od zewnątrz xps obsypać ziemią i dopiero wtedy zagęścić dużą stopą. Lepiej sypać piach czy ziemię do środka? Działówki pewnie wyjdą dopiero na wiosnę.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Witam wszystkich!
> Jako autor tego tematu będę zadawał tu pytania i *liczę na was*.
> W szybkim skrócie: po wielu miesiącach tyrania, odkładania, zastanawiania się czy w ogóle ruszać maszyna ruszyła.
> W zimie jak będzie więcej czasu założę dziennik budowy.
> W chwili obecnej jesteśmy już prawie po stanie zero, zostało tylko obkleić ściany xps i zasypać wykop.
> Teraz pytania.
> 1. Posmarowałem ściany fundamentowe dysperbitem 2x. i chce obkleić teraz ściany xps 5cm. Ściany fundamentowe ok 150cm wysokości(nie wliczając ławy) będą obsypane ziemią czy jest potrzeba ocieplać aż od samej ławy czy wystarczy od poziomu przewidywanego obsypania ziemią do około 120 cm w głąb? Oczywiście dom jest nie podpiwniczony.
> 2. W środku domu zasypuje na razie samym piaskiem, ale niestety z braku dostępnej zagęszczarki sypie bez zagęszczenia. Wysokość około 120 cm czy przez zimę to wszystko siądzie? Zamierzam teraz wsypać cały piach do środka, obkleić od zewnątrz xps obsypać ziemią i dopiero wtedy zagęścić dużą stopą. Lepiej sypać piach czy ziemię do środka? Działówki pewnie wyjdą dopiero na wiosnę.


Ale ty nie jesteś autorem tego tematu ,ten topik założył w 2006 roku  on33              ..Pomysł masz ale zagmatwany.Nie zagęszczasz to lipa.Za chwile będziesz pytał o chudziak itd.Jakoś nie po mojemu.

----------


## sadek125

Jestem autorem, tylko moderator chyba połączył nasze tematy bo były podobne. Tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje.
Dlaczego zagmatwany? Muszę wrzucić taką ilość do środka (wsypuje taką maszyną-manitu) bo mi murarz zamuruje dostęp, a taczką zasypywałbym chyba z miesiąc.

----------


## DEZET

> Jestem autorem, tylko moderator chyba połączył nasze tematy bo były podobne. Tak mi się przynajmniej wydaje.
> Dlaczego zagmatwany? Muszę wrzucić taką ilość do środka (wsypuje taką maszyną-manitu) bo mi murarz zamuruje dostęp, a taczką zasypywałbym chyba z miesiąc.


Piasek się zagęszcza co 15-20cm. Budowlańcy też leją wodę na niego, ale ile czasu minie, żeby ona "wypłynęła" spod domu i czy ubije piasek?? Ziemię zostaw sobie na równanie ogródka- do środka piasek. Zanim zasypiesz od zewnątrz daj rurę drenarską z włókniną lub "kokosem" wokół domu, jako odwodnienie. Zasypać ją trzeba drobnymi kamyczkami (8-12mm, jeśli dobrze pamiętam).

XPS na głębokość przemarzania, więc te 120cm powinno starczyć. Tyle, że nie do miejsca zasypania ziemią, ale ponad poziom gruntu. No i te 5cm  xps to nie za mało - ile planujesz dać ocieplenia na elewacji? Poza tym problematyczne mz jest układanie z 2 części, żeby wyszło 150 - cięcie, itd.

----------


## eprom

Ja zaczalem budowe kornel energo rowno miesiac temu, buduje na kredyt, mam juz stan 0, w sobote poszedl juz pierwszy rzad pustakow, do stanu 0 wydalem ok 30tys zl. z wykopem i obsypaniem, fundamenty ocieplilem styro 10cm aqua. Sciany beda z solbetu.

----------


## sadek125

> Piasek się zagęszcza co 15-20cm. Budowlańcy też leją wodę na niego, ale ile czasu minie, żeby ona "wypłynęła" spod domu i czy ubije piasek?? Ziemię zostaw sobie na równanie ogródka- do środka piasek. Zanim zasypiesz od zewnątrz daj rurę drenarską z włókniną lub "kokosem" wokół domu, jako odwodnienie. Zasypać ją trzeba drobnymi kamyczkami (8-12mm, jeśli dobrze pamiętam).
> 
> XPS na głębokość przemarzania, więc te 120cm powinno starczyć. Tyle, że nie do miejsca zasypania ziemią, ale ponad poziom gruntu. No i te 5cm  xps to nie za mało - ile planujesz dać ocieplenia na elewacji? Poza tym problematyczne mz jest układanie z 2 części, żeby wyszło 150 - cięcie, itd.


Zasypałem cały środek piachem. Za samochód 16t piasku płaciłem 290 zł. Całość przekroczyła 3tyś. Ubijałem etapami co 40 cm. stopą (dużą). Kolega a zarazem fachowiec od układania kostki mówił że ta stopa ubija do 60 cm wgłąb. Zobaczymy.
Xps dałem od ławy na stojąc kleiłem na WL po jednym dniu obsypałem ziemią. Trochę się poodklejało od góry na szczelinę ok 0.3cm.
Na ścianę w projekcie jest 18 cm zamierzam dać 15 platinum. Na ścianę fundamentową w projekcie jest 10 a dałem 5. Nad ziemia dołożę drugą 5.

----------


## Bardowy

Witam,

Długi się ten temat zrobił...
Ciężko wyciągnąć jakieś informacje, dlatego zapytam a może komuś się to przyda. Wiem że to temat Dom do 200tys, jednak moje pytanie brzmi.

Chciałbym skorzystać z programu MDM (działkę posiadam) i wybudować dom o powierzchni użytkowej do 100m2 (parterowy) bez poddasza użytkowego (jedynie jakieś schody [a raczej drabinka] żeby poddasze robiło za strych) Dach kopertowy lub dwuspadowy.

Czy jest sens brać się za budowę gdy mam 300tys złotych przeznaczone  na stan deweloperski? Dach 2-spadowy/ kopertowy - projekt raczej z tych tańszych - na przykład: 

http://z500.pl/projekt/720/Z273,komp...opertowym.html


Mam na myśli dom, pomalowany(otynkowany) ocieplony z gładziami wylewkami, z panelami na podłodze , pomalowany w środku i drzwiami wewnętrznymi. Z poprowadzonym ogrzewaniem (salon + kuchnia podłogowe) + piec.
(150tys kredytu i 150tys wkładu własnego)

Na wykończenie wnętrza (meble i jakieś dodatki +wykafelkowanie łazienki liczę około 80 - 100tys dodatkowo) 

Czyli 380 - 400tys dom już do zamieszkania z meblami i sprzętami agd?  Fajnie jakby w tej cenie udało się zrobić ogródek (wjazd brukować + płot i brama)

Aha - nie chcę wkładać za bardzo swojej pracy w budowę bo nie mam na to czasu (ogród - posianie trawy zrobię sam :smile: )

Czy wiąże się to z DUŻYMI oszczędnościami podczas budowy i wyposażenia? Pytam tych - którzy budowali lub budują teraz (2013 i 2014 rok) bo ceny wiadomo się zmieniają... A i jeszcze najważniejsze - działka na śląsku okolice  (bielsko , skoczów, ustroń wisła) podaję bo ceny zależą też od miejsca.

----------


## _artur_

> Czy wiąże się to z DUŻYMI oszczędnościami podczas budowy i wyposażenia? Pytam tych - którzy budowali lub budują teraz (2013 i 2014 rok) bo ceny wiadomo się zmieniają... A i jeszcze najważniejsze - działka na śląsku okolice  (bielsko , skoczów, ustroń wisła) podaję bo ceny zależą też od miejsca.


Myślę że za te pieniądze bez problemu zamieszkasz, oczywiście bez szaleństw w wykończeniówce ale z całkiem przyzwoitym standardem..

----------


## CodeSnipper

Za stan jak na blogu w stopce zapłaciłem - ale z własną robotą, płaciłem tylko za koparkę i murarza - około 110 tys. zł. Oprócz tego mam zapłacone okna i kupione płyty KG za dodatkowe około 25tys.

Ale budowa w szkielecie.  Budowa z firmą to jakieś 2200-3000 za m2 do developerskiego.

----------


## Bardowy

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź. Rozumiem że w tej cenie nie zrobię napinanych sufitów, ani żadnych ciekawych "bajerów". 
Jedynei zależy mi na lepszej jakości (nie najtańszych) Panelach i kafelkach w cenie 80 - 100złm2. Myślałem raczej o półce średniej, rzeczy z Castoramy i Ikei. Chociaż pewnie każdy spostrzega ceny i przedziały cenowe zupełnie inaczej...

- Czy to jest według Pana _artur_  przyzwoity standard wykończenia? Czy raczej mierzył Pan trochę wyżej / niżej ? 
Meble szczerze mówiąc będą pochodziły w większości z Ikei bo po prostu podobają mi się i nie ma sensu dawać lepszych, gdy w przeciągu 3 lat może pojawić się dziecko, które poniszczy  :smile: , jedynie Kuchnię chciałbym zrobić na zamówienie na wymiar. 

Jeżeli faktycznie cena do 3000zł BRUTTO jest realna w stanie deweloperskim, to super. 
Dopytuję jeszcze Abakon, i rozmawiam z nimi, jeżeli chciałbym budować w systemie Praefa, ale wychodzi na to że Praefa dużo droższa niż standardowa budowa... A nie zależy mi za bardzo na czasie.

----------


## _artur_

przyzwoity to włanie taki o jakim napisałeś..mikea/markety/kuchnia na wymiar bez szaleństw typu kompozytowe blaty itp. panele czy płytki  takie co w markecie za 80-100zł w internecie kupisz po 40-60, kibelki, armatury tak samo.. da się coś jeszcze wycisnąć..

----------


## kiraa

Oczywiście jest sens. Moim zdaniem jednak warto trochę dołożyć, wziąć jakiś kredyt i kupić dom od dewelopera. My z mężem tak właśnie zrobiliśmy. Firma była naprawdę solidna. Nie mieliśmy z nią żadnego problemu, ale powiem szczerze na początku trochę się obawiałam, bo wiele się słyszy o nieuczciwych deweloperach. Nam się udało. Trafiliśmy w dziesiątkę

----------


## bowess

???
Skredytować się na x lat więcej, żeby kupić od dewelopera? W sytuacji, gdy kolega Bardowy ma już działkę, nie ma ciśnienia na szybkość budowy i ma bardzo przyzwoity budżet na dom 100m2, uważam, że lepiej sobie powoli budować systemem gospodarczym, zdobywając trochę wiedzy o poszczególnych etapach i dopilnowując ekip.

----------


## elektryk84

> Oczywiście jest sens. Moim zdaniem jednak warto trochę dołożyć, wziąć jakiś kredyt i kupić dom od dewelopera. My z mężem tak właśnie zrobiliśmy. Firma była naprawdę solidna. Nie mieliśmy z nią żadnego problemu, ale powiem szczerze na początku trochę się obawiałam, bo wiele się słyszy o nieuczciwych deweloperach. Nam się udało. Trafiliśmy w dziesiątkę


Tak jak kolega *bowess* uważam, że to zły pomysł. Również buduję powoli systemem gospodarczym (etap SSO). Pomysł z deweloperem i kredytem byłby ostatnią rzeczą jaką bym zrobił przed rozpoczęciem swojej budowy i kupnem działki.
Jeżeli są warunki i czas na budowę to lepiej budować niż płacić ekstra za gotowca od dewelopera.

----------


## Bardowy

Rozumiem, że systemem gospodarczym, macie na myśli - szukanie fachowców od każdej rzeczy z osobna, a nie żeby przyjechała jedna firma i robiła wszystko od a-z? Rozumiem że z budowy do 100m2 powierzchni użytkowej, na przykład taki projekt: (podoba mi się BARDZO i mojej 2 połówce też)
Na wykończenie wnętrza (kafelki, panele, malowanie) w sumie miałbym kogoś w rodzinie to i koszty by spadły.

http://z500.pl/projekt/282/Zx53,nowo...ne-ogolne.html 

Mogę odliczyć VAT od materiałów? Jeżeli kupowałbym je na siebie.
Czy może (z waszego doświadczenia) lepiej żeby materiały kupiła firma, bo na przykład jest szansa na większe zniżki?

Jeszcze jedno. Budowa Dachu, płaskiego czy 2-spadowego czy kopertowego przy takiej powierzchni, raczej nie zmienia bardzo ceny? 
A jeżeli zmienia - co jest najtańszym wyborem?

 W ogóle, jak to jest ? 
Nie wiem czy pozwolą mi wybudować z dachem płaskim (czy mogę nie dostać pozwolenia) - w sąsiedztwie nikt takiego nie ma, ale kilometr dalej już taki stoi... Muszę się w tym temacie upewnić...

----------


## Elfir

chyba już nie ma odliczeń VAT?
Ja mam płaski dach, bo uznałam, ze wypada najtaniej przy założonym przeze mnie układzie funkcjonalnym (i estetycznym) i mogłam budowac, bo w okolicy same klocki.

----------


## Xerses

> chyba już nie ma odliczeń VAT?
> Ja mam płaski dach, bo uznałam, ze wypada najtaniej przy założonym przeze mnie układzie funkcjonalnym (i estetycznym) i mogłam budowac, bo w okolicy same klocki.


Nie ma  :smile:

----------


## Montejro

Powiem szczerze - miałem taki budżet, ale przy wykońzeniówce go przekroczyłem.

----------


## DEZET

Dla mnie "system gospodarczy" oznacza samorobne budowanie [lub np. z rodziną  :wink:  ], bo, co miałoby oznaczać gospodarczy przy budowie ekipami- szukanie dobrej (i taniej), wyszukiwanie tańszych materiałów? Tylko przy zakupie od dewelopera (zresztą kiepski pomysł) nie mamy praktycznie na nic wpływu. Płacimy i wprowadzamy się- wiadomo za większą kasę, deweloper musi na nas zarobić.
A jeśli jedna ekipa (nie deweloper) może zbudować dom całkowicie może wyjść taniej, bo na jednej budowie robią full, nie muszą szukać innych prac na kilka m-cy. Myślę, że wszystko do dogadania. 
Najważniejsze, żeby wszystkiego dopilnować i być zawsze o krok przed budowlańcami i ich pomysłami- ułatwiającymi im pracę, a niekoniecznie zgodnie z naszymi oczekiwaniami i wymaganiami.

----------


## DEZET

Dodam jeszcze, że cena ok.3000/m2 to całkiem sporo. Są na forum osoby, które zbudowały dom poniżej 2k/m2.

----------


## Elfir

dezet - okreslenie "system gospodarczy" powszechnie rozumie się jako podnajmowanie ekip na poszczególne etapy budowy i jest opozycją dla budowy jednym wykonawca generalnym.

Prawo nawet nie wpadło na to, że np. informatyk może budowac dom samemu  :big grin:

----------


## eprom

Zwrot vat jest w ramach programu mdm, takze jak ktos buduje pierwszy dom i nie posiada na siebie zadnej nieruchomosci to lepiej zbierac FV.

----------


## pan_zuczek

Mysle o budowie takiego domu. Widziecie jakies wady tego projektu? Mam 250tys. dzialke na wsi (woda, prad), sporo checi i zastanawiam sie czy mam szanse na taki domek.

http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/sloneczkoII/

----------


## _artur_

jak nie masz dwóch lewych rąk i trochę pracy własnej włożysz to chyba dasz radę..

----------


## pan_zuczek

no dwóch lewych nie mam, ale doświadczenia w budowlance tez nie mam.

Malowanie, szpachlowanie, panele, może płytki, drobne inne roboty myślę, ze zrobię sam.
Nie mam innego wyjścia, takie życie.

Ja widzę jako zalety;
- dach dwuspadowy - 174 m2 to chyba nie taki duży - jakoś mocno drogi chyba nie będzie.
- brak okien dachowych
- tylko 7 okien
- brak garażu , piwnicy
- poddasze tez na razie sobie odpuszczę.

----------


## _artur_

to powinieneś bez problemów się zmieścić.. w całkiem przyzwoitym standardzie nawet

----------


## CodeSnipper

Kończę w szkielecie kanadyjskim mocno energooszczędny dom ze  stopki.  Do parteru  zamieszkam za 180tys. Z oknami energooszczędnymi U=0,8,  ścianą U=0,013. Ale płaciłem tylko za koparkę,  murarza do fundamentów i za dekarzy.  Zapłacę jeszcze za hydraulika,  robienie elewacji i suche tynki (ale płyty kręcę sam).  Wg tego co napisałeś powinno się udać.

----------


## pan_zuczek

Czyli dokładnie co sam robiłeś (znaczy za co nie płaciłeś za robociznę)?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Za zbicie szkieletu, drugi murarz do fundamentu był szwagier, mnóstwo prac typu wykopać coś, przynieść, przyciąć wykonałem z rodziną. Ławy zbroiłem i lałem ze szwagrem (z gruchy beton my gładzenie). Sam rozciągam elektrykę, sam położę panele i płyty kg, sam pomaluję, sam złożyłem oczyszczalnię i zasypałem z rodziną. Generalnie wszystko czego nie wymieniłem w poprzednim poście było za darmo (robocizna). Z płaconego jeszcze okna były z montażem bo niższa cena niż bez. GWC i wentylacja też samodzielnie, tylko kopanie płacone.

----------


## marcepanowy

Można ale trzeba bardzo wiele samemu zrobić w przeciwnym razie budżet 200 tys. będzie zbyt małym. Podstawą to oczywiście posiadanie własnej działki.

----------


## an-bud

Może po pierwsze myśleć.... dobry program... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIZwe72Wgss

----------


## syla135

mój temat który dał mi odwagę by spróbować za tą kwotę wybudować :smile: 
ciągle jeszcze sprawdzam czy się da a puki co jestem bogatsza o doświadczenia tj SSO który nas wyniósł puki co 42tys zł, będę starała się teraz na bieżąco prowadzić dziennik budowy bo  wiem jaki to pomocne...kto wie może i ja komuś pomogę :smile: 
trzymam za wszystkich kciuki bo z każdym dniem moje  marzenie że da się za 200tys zł postawić dom przeradza się w pewność choć ona pędzie poparta dowodami  za około rok

----------


## CodeSnipper

Powodzenia!  Nam się niestety nie udało zmiescic w 200 tys.  ale z rozmysłem. Dużo poszło na energooszczędność.

----------


## jaco0l

> Mysle o budowie takiego domu. Widziecie jakies wady tego projektu? Mam 250tys. dzialke na wsi (woda, prad), sporo checi i zastanawiam sie czy mam szanse na taki domek.
> 
> http://www.dobredomy.pl/projekt/sloneczkoII/



255.000zł 

-Budynek z pustaka ceramicznego 30 cm, ocieplony styropianem 10cm i wykończony tynkiem akrylowym (w dowolnym jasnym kolorze).
-Pokrycie dachu dachówką Brass wraz z orynnowaniem 
-Stolarka okienna PCV system pięciokomorowy
-Parapety zewnętrzne z blachy powlekanej oraz wewnętrzne plastik lub drewno
-Drzwi zewnętrzne antywłamaniowe i wewnętrzne standart
-Taras 36m2 wykończony deską tarasową – bez barierek
-Schody zewnętrzne wykończone płytkami [zakup płytek po stronie inwestora]
-Szambo betonowe z rozsączkami
-Kompletna kotłownia z grzejnikami
-Kocioł gazowy wraz z zasobnikiem CWU
-Ściany i sufity wykończone, pomalowane na biało
-Zabudowany Geberit w toaletach
-Podłogi betonowe wraz z izolacjami
-Komin ponad dachem ocieplony i otynkowany
-Szambo
-Kominek
-Instalacje wod-kan
-Instalacje elektryczną
-Instalacja grzewcza
-Kompletny projekt wraz z uzgodnieniami i odbiorem budynku

cena nie obejmuje:
-Wykończenia podłóg
-Wykończenia Łazienek
-Montażu białego osprzętu (prysznica, wanny, umywalki, wc, baterii umywalkowej itp.)
-Montażu gniazdek/włączników
-Przyłączy wody/prądu/gazu

----------


## syla135

cena mysle ze niezla licząc ze odchodzą takie ceny jak bieganie załatwianie i martwienie się... dla kogos kto ma taka kase mysle ze warto choć ja wychodzę z zalozenia ze jak sama nie zrobie, nie nadzoruje to będzie zle :smile:  nie uważam ze mam jakas gigantyczna wiedze ale chcem wszytsko rozumieć widzieć i slyszec uzasadnien dla czego tak a nie inaczej....wyobrazacie sobie jak u mnie maja ciężko ludzie na budowie?? :smile:

----------


## jaco0l

takie założenie jest błędne  :smile:  

Gdybym miał zamiar budować dom i zmieścić się w okolicach tych 200tyś, to chyba wybrałbym ten projekt : 
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...rror=yes#rzuty
rozkład pomieszczeń ok, strop podwieszany co dodatkowo zmniejsza koszty, wiate można przerobić na garaż

----------


## DEZET

Rozumiem, że to co wymienione wyceniono na 255k? Nie widzę w tym kosztu wiązarów, a to niemała kwota, oprócz tych wymienionych. Przy wykonaniu wiązarów można z projektantem (obliczenia) pozbyć się słupów na tarasie. Na wykończeniówkę potrzebne będzie jeszcze kilkadziesiąt tys. Koszt całkowity będzie spory, jak na taki domek.

A "Miodowy" tylko pozornie może wydawać się tańszy w budowie - choćby bryła dachu nie jest prosta, jak w "Słoneczku".

----------


## Bracianka

http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...l#!prettyPhoto

Dla mnie ani jeden, ani drugi, zawsze coś mi nie pasuje. Hugo moim zdaniem jest najlepszy, a myślę, że nawet jakby przedłużyć go o metr, to koszty nie bardzo się zwiększą.

----------


## dawiddur

Nie za 200, ale za 250k przymierzam się do tego: http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-dom-...zianej-KRK1173
Co o nim myślicie? Oczywiście dom postawiony będzie na płycie

----------


## DEZET

Hugo- fajny domek. Radziłbym nie sugerować się przekrojem Hugo i ew. wykorzystaniem górnej kondygnacji, bo nijak się ma ten rysunek do rzeczywistego kąta pochylenia dachu. Powiększenie domu o 1m, czyli dodanie jakieś 10m2 x 2500= 25k. 10% zwiększenie kosztu budowy to mało, czy nie mało?

Dom przy Miedzianej za 250k? Wiesz, ile kosztuje jedno okrągłe okno? A tam jest ich 5. Kolejne okna też duże i do tego przesuwne drzwi- poproś firmę o wycenę okien. Obym się mylił, ale będzie... spora. Poza tym żelbeton, żelbeton... Bez dużego wkładu pracy własnej na budowie, ta kwota będzie stanowczo za niska. Dużo bajerów na elewacji- w takim wyglądzie nie za tą cenę.

----------


## dawiddur

> Dom przy Miedzianej za 250k? Wiesz, ile kosztuje jedno okrągłe okno? A tam jest ich 5. Kolejne okna też duże i do tego przesuwne drzwi- poproś firmę o wycenę okien. Obym się mylił, ale będzie... spora. Poza tym żelbeton, żelbeton... Bez dużego wkładu pracy własnej na budowie, ta kwota będzie stanowczo za niska. Dużo bajerów na elewacji- w takim wyglądzie nie za tą cenę.


Pomijając kwestię okien (nie orientowałem się jak drogie mogą być okrągłe okna) ten budynek wydał mi się najbardziej ekonomiczny w budowie jak tylko się da (ok, pomijam wykończenie i zwieńczenie elewacji). Budynek na planie "pięknego" prostokąta, bez wykuszy, daszków, balkoników, bez skosów z małą powierzchnią zabudowy, bardzo małym dachem (być może nie każdy poradzi sobie z dachem tego typu), piony wod/kan. nie są w przeciwległych zakątkach domu, kominek dla mnie do wywalenia. Okno tarasowe zamontowałbym tradycyjne - nieprzesuwne. Nieco mały salon, ale jak się otworzy na kuchnie to też może być inaczej. 
Podsumowując:
Pomijając koszt wykończenia elewacji i zakupu okien czy ten dom nie będzie tani i łatwy w budowie? Z uwagi na małą powierzchnię zabudowy koniecznie widziałbym tam płytę fundamentową. Dachówka nie "jara" mnie, a blacha nie podoba więc kryłbym go gontem, a w razie konieczności cięcia kosztów nie widzę problemu na papie. 

edit:
Ceny okien okrągłych nie powalają, także nimi się nie przejmuje:
http://www.oknaokragle.pl/

----------


## bowess

Koncepcja zwartej bryły sześciennej jest jak najbardziej ok. Czy za 250? Około 130m2 po podłogach, dwa stropy. Na moje oko jednak trochę ciasnawy budżet.

Te okrągłe okienka będą prawdopodobnie fi 900 lub 1000. Nie są to jakieś "dzikie" kwoty, bo wydasz 4500-5000, ale klasyczne prostokątne nie kosztowałyby nawet połowy tego. Ale ogólnie w tym projekcie jest 13 okien - to dużo jak na niewielki dom z trzema sypialniami.
Tam, gdzie kominek, najprawdopodobniej jest podciąg, bo piętro wyżej widać ścianę nośną.
Salon jest mały, ale jak dla mnie gorsze w tym projekcie są schody w samym jego centrum i bardzo kiepska kuchnia (mało miejsca na meble, dwa wielkie okna - jak tu przechować cokolwiek). Garaż będzie wymagał solidnego odizolowania od części mieszkalnej budynku - zwłaszcza, że nad nim jest łazienka. Nie widzę, aby ten projekt uwzględniał termoizolację ściany i stropu garaż-część mieszkalna, a warto to zrobić.

----------


## dawiddur

Bardzo rzeczowy komentarz.Biorę go do serca i zaczynam znów szukać swoich typów. 
Dziękuję

Co byś powiedział o tym? http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...=1&wo_1=&wo_0=

Jest zupełnie inny, ale swoim układem pomieszczeń zadowala mnie. Również wydaje mi się być stosunkowo niedrogi w realizacji.

----------


## Elfir

mnóstwo okienek. Od której strony świata masz wjazd na działkę?

----------


## dawiddur

zachodniej.

----------


## syla135

jak chcesz taniej to unikaj
kopertowych dachow,
klasyczne okna,
parterowe i bez piwnicy domy sa tansze
dobrze zeby bryła była na podstawie prostokąta
usynać w sumie wszytsko to co jest "fikuśne"
proponuje unikac tarasów pod którym jest czesc mieszkalna bo często przeciekają
dobrze aby w środku było blisko siebie pomieszczenia w których jest woda aby nie ciągać instalacji po całym domu
....
nie wiem co jeszcze, ale na pewno tu ci ludzie pomogą
przejrzyj projekty z500 mi osobiście się bardzo podobają

----------


## namira

Parterowe i bez piwnicy mogą być tańsze gdy są niewielkie do ok.90 m,im większy dom,tym bardziej oplaca się iść w poddasze.

----------


## Elfir

namira - moim zdaniem do 120 m2

----------


## kamzaw

Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie, 
Potrzebuje pomocy z doborem projektu, chcę wybudować nieduży domek z użytkowym poddaszem, bez piwnicy, bez garażu. Znalazłem nastepujący projekt, który bardzo mi się spodobał: http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ard...o_stale_ce.htm 

Na wybudowanie domu do stanu pod klucz nie chciałbym wydać więcej niz 200-220 tys zł. W kosztorysie na stronie jest napisane, że domek w stanie developerski można wybudowac za 140 tys zł. Co o tmy sądzicie? 

Dziękuje wszystkim za odpowiedzi. Czy o=uda mi się ten domek wybudowac za 200tys zł?

----------


## aniol1985

Witam wszystkich użytkownikow tego forum. Jest to mój pierwszy post więc na wstępie chciałam sie przywitać i pogratulowac Wam wszystkim, którzy realizują swoje marzenia  :Smile:  . Chciała bym Was poprosić o pomoc, mianowicie chodzi mi o oszacowanie czy mój zamiar jest realny do spełnienia. Mieszkam na dolnym śląsku i wraz ze swoim partnerem chcemy kupic dom w stanie surowym, konkretnie chodzi o Tymka z poj.garażem na paliwo stałe. Dom ustawiony jest na ładnej działce ok 1 km za granicą miasta( do centrum miasta z domu jest jakies 6 km co nam pasuje). Dom, ktory nas interesuje ustawiony jest na 11 arowej działce jest w stanie sso( zadszony bez okien) media dostepne : prąd już doprowadzony do domu , woda i kanalizacja w drodze  ok 1 m za granica działki( z domu podciagniete sa już rury wodno-kanalizacyjne wlasnie do konca posesji( aktualny właściciel powiedzial mi ze nie zostaly podłączone poniewaz było bardzo zimno i nie chcialo im sie juz kopac jak to robili, nie wiem czy mam to wierzyc ale czytałam papierologie i miasto wydało warunki na podłączenie sie do tych mediow, widzialam mapki projektowe , wszystko wyglada ok). Właściciel zrobił dom z małą ścianą kolankową, na dole jest 85 m na gorze 80. Na dole wg projektu ma powstac kuchnia otwarta na salon, mała spiżarnia z wejściem od kuchni, wielki przedpok./hol ( jak kto woli  :Smile:   ) . Z przedpok.   Jest wejscie do malutkiej łazięki ( ok 2,5 m ma tam byc kibelek maly prysznic i umywalka) , salon, mały pok/gabinet, i wejscie do garazu( z ktorego jest wejście na kotłownie) oraz wielka dziura w stropie czyli wejscie na pietro ( nie ma jeszcze schodow, właściciel  ma w projekcie schody drewniane tu nie jestem pewna czy nie lepiej /taniej bylo by zrobić inne może poradzicie?). Na górze wg projektu maja być 3 sypialnie i wieksza ok 8 m łazienka. I teraz moje pytanie, narazie chcemy to kupići czekamy pare miesiecy na dodatkowa kase( jestem na etapie sprzedaży własnej działki budowlanej , która znajduje sie na trenie mojego miasta, jeżeli ktos bedzie chciał wiedziec działka ta jest dla mnie w złym miejscu nie chce tam sie budować ani mieszkac, jest dosyc mała a upierdliwy sąsiad sam mieszka 4 m za płotem, brak intymności). Po sprzedaży działki i zebraniu aktualnych oszczednosci bedziemy mieć ok 150-170 tys, czy taka kasa starczy nam żeby zrobić remont i wprowadzić sie do  tego domu? Tu musze powiedziec ze narazie planujemy zamieszać na parterze i w miare możliwości w przyszłosci robić góre? Z tej kwoty potrzebuje ok 10 tys na kuchnie , reszte mebli mam. Co jest to zrobienia: na poczatek okna , właściciel wstawił juz dachowe wiec zostaja na górze 4  wieksze w ścianach szczytowych i drzwi balkonowe, niestety balkon juz wybudowany wiec musi byc, znajduje sie nad wejściem do domu od str ulicy. Na dole takie same okna co w szczytach jedno w kuchni, w czesci jadalnej, salonie, małym pokoju. W salonie sa drzwi tarasowe ale małe chciala bym je powiekszyc. W garażu i kotłowni sa małe okienka. Garaz chcemy przebudowac, zamiast bramy chcemy wstawić normalne okno takiej wielkości jak kuchenne żeby zachowac symetrie w wygladzie domu, moj partner chce miec tam swoje pomieszczenie hobby( można w ogole zrezygnowac z garazu jak juz wneka na brame jest zrobiona , da sie to zabudowac?). Z dalszych prac elektryke robi moj partner ze szwagrem i mamy dostep do materiałów w dobrych cenach. Do instalacji wodno-kan i na c.o mam jednego wykonawce ( tu moze ktos by chcial sie wypowiedziec jaki rodzaj ogrzewania poleca na taki dom? Bardzo prosze  :wink:  ) w planach jest piec z podajnikiem na ekogrocha , kominek w salonie( kominy pod kominek i piec sa już postawione i obrobione na dachu) i podłogowka, jeszcze nie wiem dokladnie co i jak. Na wylewanie podłogi i tynki wew bedziemy kogoś brać , reszta wraz z ocieplanim domu na styro robimy we własnym zakresie. Prosze powiedzcie mi czy jest realne w tej kwocie jaka dysponujemy zrobic dól kuchnia i łazienka na gotowo tu licze razem 15 tys( kuchnia 10 i 5 tys malutka łazienka) na dole wszelkie instalacje wraz z kominkiem z płaszczem, kotłownia itd, oraz jakies podstawowe okładziny na ściany i podłogi. Góre chcemy rowniez onkować ściany szczytowe, wełna na ocieplenie dachu już jest, wiec w miare mozliwosci chcemy ocieplić dach i doprowadzić media na pietro. Może zrobić dorazu podłogówkę tam(?) A ściany działowe , łazienke i sypialnie zrobic jak beda znowu fundusze. Pardzo prosze o pomoc, wiem ze tu pisze wiele ciekawych rzeczy ale nie jestem w stanie przeczytac cały temat  :Smile:  .

----------


## dawiddur

> namira - moim zdaniem do 120 m2


To teraz napisz mi jeszcze czy piszesz powierzchni użytkowej, całkowitej, a może zabudowy?

----------


## EZS

> Witam wszystkich bardzo serdecznie, 
> Potrzebuje pomocy z doborem projektu, chcę wybudować nieduży domek z użytkowym poddaszem, bez piwnicy, bez garażu. Znalazłem nastepujący projekt, który bardzo mi się spodobał: http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ard_nasturcja_1_paliwo_stale_ce.htm 
> 
> Na wybudowanie domu do stanu pod klucz nie chciałbym wydać więcej niz 200-220 tys zł. W kosztorysie na stronie jest napisane, że domek w stanie developerski można wybudowac za 140 tys zł. Co o tmy sądzicie? 
> 
> Dziękuje wszystkim za odpowiedzi. Czy o=uda mi się ten domek wybudowac za 200tys zł?


Jak dołożysz jeszcze 100, to może.
mam podobny.

----------


## DEZET

> To teraz napisz mi jeszcze czy piszesz powierzchni użytkowej, całkowitej, a może zabudowy?


Kogo poza inwestorem obchodzi pow. zabudowy? Mówimy zawsze o pow. użytkowej. 
Odniosę się jeszcze do postu z okrągłymi oknami. Pokazujesz jakiś przykład, nie pasujący w ogóle do projektu. Warto najpierw sprawdzić wymiary okien, można pisać do projektanta niezobowiązująco o przekroje budynku. Jak zdobędziesz wiarygodne dane możesz szukać materiałów. Podobnie z innymi rzeczami. 
Najlepiej zacząć od określenia swoich potrzeb- ilość i rozmieszczenie pokoi, parterowy, czy z poddaszem użytkowym, garaż, rodzaj paliwa, ustawienie względem stron świata, itd. Określenie "podoba mi się" nic nie mówi o tych sprawach, bo bryła może być ok, ale ustawność pomieszczeń do bani.

----------


## EZS

> bedziemy mieć ok 150-170 tys, czy taka kasa starczy nam żeby zrobić remont i wprowadzić sie do  tego domu?  .


Macie stan surowy otwarty domu ponad 160 m2 choć faktycznie to większym, jak wynika ze zliczenia powierzchni projektu. Rozumiem, że kasę na dom macie i teraz liczycie wykończenie na 170 tyś? Możesz sobie z grubsza policzyć. Cały dom to koszt budowy ok 400 tyś. Wy macie wybudowaną jego tańszą część. Powiedzmy koszt budowy sso to 120, max 150 tyś. Zostaje do włożenia ze 250 tyś.  Nie ma nawet wylewek i rur itd.

----------


## aniol1985

> Macie stan surowy otwarty domu ponad 160 m2 choć faktycznie to większym, jak wynika ze zliczenia powierzchni projektu. Rozumiem, że kasę na dom macie i teraz liczycie wykończenie na 170 tyś? Możesz sobie z grubsza policzyć. Cały dom to koszt budowy ok 400 tyś. Wy macie wybudowaną jego tańszą część. Powiedzmy koszt budowy sso to 120, max 150 tyś. Zostaje do włożenia ze 250 tyś.  Nie ma nawet wylewek i rur itd.


Dziekuje za odpowiedz. Jak mam rozumiec że zostaje jeszcze do włożenia 250 tyś? Masz na myśli jakieś podstawowe wykończenie całego domu tych 160 m czy tylko dołu? Jak pisałam narazie zależy nam żeby zrobić doł   plus minimum doprowadzenie instalacji na pietro tak żeby później nie trzeba demolować tego co na dole bylo by juz zrobione jak bedzie kasa na wykończenie góry. Oczywiscie jeżeli po zrobienu dolu cos by zostało to odrazu na wykańczanie góry by szło. Za te max 170 musimy wstawic na cały dom okna, wytynkowac dół i szczyty na pietrze,wylać podłogi na dole , zrobic ogrzewanie wraz z zakupem pieca i kominka z płaszczem, robocizna płatna. Instalacja wodno-kan. Robocizna płatna instalacja elektryczna robocizna własna, wszelkie prace wykończeniowe na dole praca własna i ocieplenie styro praca własna. Dodatkowo wykończenie kuchni i łazienki na gotowo muszs miec i zakładam na to razem 15 tys.

----------


## Bejaro

> Dziekuje za odpowiedz. Jak mam rozumiec że zostaje jeszcze do włożenia 250 tyś? Masz na myśli jakieś podstawowe wykończenie całego domu tych 160 m czy tylko dołu? Jak pisałam narazie zależy nam żeby zrobić doł   plus minimum doprowadzenie instalacji na pietro tak żeby później nie trzeba demolować tego co na dole bylo by juz zrobione jak bedzie kasa na wykończenie góry. Oczywiscie jeżeli po zrobienu dolu cos by zostało to odrazu na wykańczanie góry by szło. Za te max 170 musimy wstawic na cały dom okna, wytynkowac dół i szczyty na pietrze,wylać podłogi na dole , zrobic ogrzewanie wraz z zakupem pieca i kominka z płaszczem, robocizna płatna. Instalacja wodno-kan. Robocizna płatna instalacja elektryczna robocizna własna, wszelkie prace wykończeniowe na dole praca własna i ocieplenie styro praca własna. Dodatkowo wykończenie kuchni i łazienki na gotowo muszs miec i zakładam na to razem 15 tys.


Są już ścianki działowe u góry i na dole? Teraz co to znaczy nie wykańczamy poddasza? Bez tynków wylewek?Nie wyobrażam sobie robienia tego w zamieszkałym domu-a jezeli to ma być to i instalacje też.

----------


## aniol1985

Tak jak pisałam w poprzednich postach, tynkowanie całego dołu ( ściany działowe na dole już są) na górze są narazie tylko ściany szczytowe i nic wiecej tam nie ma tylko ściany szczytowe i kominy i te ściany chcemy równiez tak jak pisałam otynkować. Podłogi w zależnościna co sie zdecydujemy na dole będą wylewane odrazu i pewnie w wiekszej cześci bedzie podłogówka, co do góry nie wiem co bedzie moze ktos chciał by mi doradzić . Wczesniej chciałam miec podłogowe plus wiadomo jakies grzejniki , bo kolega mi powiedzial że podłogowka zanim sie dobrze nagrzeje to długo potrzebuje i że dobrze mieć alternatywe. Przy okazji co myślicie o podłogówce ogólnie koleżanka mi odradza na sypialnie że niby za ciepło i że sie pyły unosza :Smile:   ja odrazu mówie jestem jak każdy dobry gad- lubie ciepełko. Co do samych instalacji chcemy wszystko z dolu doprowadzić na góre wdomo wodno-kan  da sie w sumie odrazu bo wiadomo gdzie łazięka ma być, ale elektryczna chyba tylko doprowadzimy no bo jak ja rozprowadzić dobrze jak nie ma jeszcze ścian działowych.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Jeśli zrezygnujesz z "obowiązkowego na tym forum " wyposażenia :
- pompy ciepła
- wentylacji mechanicznej -rekuperatora
- naciągania gładzią gipsową  wcześniej tynkowanych ścian 
- kupowania bajeranckich elementów wykończenia 
 Dom jest "mały" dokładniej mówiąc  taki w sam raz bez zbędnych szaleństw starczy na wykończenie do stanu przyzwoitego zamieszkania .

----------


## compi

Z WM nie rezygnuj. Nie będzie droższa od grawitacji, a na pewno pozwoli osiągnąć większy komfort. Kupno reku można sobie zostawić na przyszłość.

----------


## an-bud

.... do tego będzie osobiście zapier...ł na budowie  :smile:

----------


## compi

No kilka aniołów na tym forum na sowich budowach już tyrało  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

> To teraz napisz mi jeszcze czy piszesz powierzchni użytkowej, całkowitej, a może zabudowy?


Całkowitej - buduje się zawsze całkowitą.

----------


## Elfir

> T. Przy okazji co myślicie o podłogówce ogólnie koleżanka mi odradza na sypialnie że niby za ciepło i że sie pyły unosza 
> .



Temat podłogówki przewija się średnio raz dziennie. W dziale ogrzewanie jest mnóstwo tematów.
Jeśli nie rozmawiałaś z kimś kto ma podłogówkę, to słyszałaś jedynie bzdury i mity. 
Pyły unoszą się jedynie przy grzejnikach. Grzejnik jest co najmniej dwukrotnie cieplejszy od podłogówki. 

Nigdy bym nie wróciła do grzejników.

----------


## aniol1985

Czytam inne czesci forum , te o podlogowce równier. Teraz podczytuje o ogrzewaniu pradem ale chyba bym sie bała kosztów , nawet jak wychodzi cenowo ok to w razie braku kasy siedzisz w zimnie a z kominiek zawsze jakos sie ogrzeje nawet gdybym miała gałezie w lesie zbierac  :Smile:   chociaż myśle ze takiego hardcora nie bedzie :Smile:  . Co do gładzi to szukam czegoś co bedzie w miare ok na ścianach wygladać po samym tynkowaniu. Nie znam sie w ogole na tych rzeczach wiec jedyne co narazie mogę to podczytuje co sie da :Smile:   jezeli ktoś bedzie miał jeszcze jakies porady to bardzo chetnie wysłucham i z góry dziekuje. Forum jest prawdziwym skarbem czytam je stale narazie dotarłam gdzieś do 250 str i czytajac wasze opinie zrezygnowalam z zakupu aksamitki z 5 balkonami  :Smile:

----------


## kamzaw

Witam,

Zamierzam rozpocząć budowę domu. Zacznę od tego, że posiadam swoją działkę. Szerokość działki to 21 m2. w drodze dojazdowej znajduje się studzienka kanalizacyjna od której można podciągnąć wodę. Ogrzewanie planuje piecem na paliwo stałe (ekogroszek lub pellet). Dom jaki chciałbym wybudować ma być bez piwnicy, bez garażu z poddaszem użytkowym. Powierzchnia użytkowa to jakieś 100-120m2. Takich projektów szukam.

Oczywiście planuje budować systemem jak najbardziej gospodarczym, w rodzinie posiadam kilku budowlańców, którzy zawsze chętnie pomogą.

Planuje zmieścić się w budowie pod klucz w 200 tys zł. Jak sądzicie czy może mi się udać?

Oto kilka projektów które najbardziej wpadły mi w oko:
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ard_nasturcja_1_ce.htm - trochę większy niż planuje, czekam na wasze opinie,
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...ysowej-20.html
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/dom...aznej_3_ce.htm
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ac_...rsja_c__ce.htm
http://z500.pl/projekt/761/Z177_PLUS...ny-o-20m2.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/93/Z99,maly-f...od-ogrodu.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/658/Z233,tani...uzytkowym.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/396/Z14_w_bl,...ne-ogolne.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/77/Z79,prosty...ealizacje.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/3/Z3,maly-i-f...rewnianej.html

Proszę o komentarze i pomoc. Dziękuje i pozdrawiam!

----------


## aniol1985

> Temat podłogówki przewija się średnio raz dziennie. W dziale ogrzewanie jest mnóstwo tematów.
> Jeśli nie rozmawiałaś z kimś kto ma podłogówkę, to słyszałaś jedynie bzdury i mity. 
> Pyły unoszą się jedynie przy grzejnikach. Grzejnik jest co najmniej dwukrotnie cieplejszy od podłogówki. 
> 
> Nigdy bym nie wróciła do grzejników.


O widzisz to super jak nie jest zle z podłogówka ja nie mam jakis strasznych problemow z pyłami ale gdyby to było bardo upierdliwe to bym sie zastanowila nad czymś innym. Zastanawiam sie zamiast normalnych grzejnikow  dodatkowo do podlogówki zrobic grzejniki kanałowe? Nie pamietam chyba tak to sie nazywa elementy grzewcze jak male grzejniki tylko dlugie i plaskie montowane sa w podlodze na gorze maja podobna kratke jak normalne grzejniki i przez to idzie cieplo..

----------


## EZS

> Dziekuje za odpowiedz. Jak mam rozumiec że  zostaje jeszcze do włożenia 250 tyś? Za te max 170 musimy wstawic na  cały dom okna, wytynkowac dół i szczyty na pietrze,wylać podłogi na dole  , zrobic ogrzewanie wraz z zakupem pieca i kominka z płaszczem,  robocizna płatna. Instalacja wodno-kan. Robocizna płatna instalacja  elektryczna robocizna własna, wszelkie prace wykończeniowe na dole praca  własna i ocieplenie styro praca własna. Dodatkowo wykończenie kuchni i  łazienki na gotowo muszs miec i zakładam na to razem 15 tys.


niestety  tak jest, że prace do etapu stanu surowego zamkniętego łatwo dają się  policzyć, potem zaczyna się jazda. Tysiące dupereli, które kosztują a  nie widać efektu. Przechodziłam przez to, więc wiem. Sama elektryka ile  tam kabelków, złączek, wchodziłam do marketu z listą a wychodziłam  lżejsza o 5 tysięcy. Po prostu została wam najdroższa część domu do  zrobienia, choć większość ludzi nie ma tej świadomości.... przed budową.
Nawet jeżeli chcecie zrobić tylko dół, to na górze od razu też chcesz a to prąd a to wodę itd, wylewki. A ocieplenie też trzeba, bo przecież folię trzeba zakryć. No to i zabudowa gk. I poddasze zrobione. 
Czyli przystosuj się do 250. 
A jeszcze dojdzie reku, WM (przy stojących kominach), odkurzacz centralny,... apetyt masz duży a pieniędzy mało.


skopiowałam ze swojego dziennika. Dom 105 m2, 2007/8 rok, standard bez podłogówki, wentylacji mechanicznej, reku, bez kominka (jest koza). 
_
Cały domek kosztował 320 tyś. W tym:

Przyłącza - prąd 8 tyś, 
            - CO/CW bez kaloryferów i pieca 27 000. 
           - gaz 7 600
Razem przyłacza 42 600  
Stan surowy ocieplony, zadaszony, zaoknowany, z wylewkami i tynkami  (u nas działo sie to tak szybko, że nie rozdzielę)  121 000. 

_I jeszcze jedno- podłogi, ściany itd- praca własna. Łącznie z kładzeniem parkietu

----------


## aniol1985

Całe szczeście elektryka mam za darmo a kable rozdzielnia i wszystko pod inst.ele.  bede miala na jego ulgach( elektryk pracuje wsklepie z art. Elektrycznymi ) Odkurzacz centralny mnie nie kreci, jakos nigdy mi sie to nie podobało jedyny '' luksus,, , ktory wiem ze chce miec  to spieki kwarcowe w łazience ale przy tak malej lazience 2,5 m to nie wyjdzie specjalnie duzo, no i spiekiem chce miec zabudowany kominek. Moge na to poświecic gładzie  :Smile:

----------


## EZS

Nadal masz nadzieję na 170 tyś?  :wink:  Cóż, nadzieję warto mieć.

----------


## Elfir

U mnie - 100 tyś SSZ + 180 tyś stan deweloperski z podłogą na gotowo na parterze

----------


## Elfir

> Dziękuje wszystkim za odpowiedzi. Czy o=uda mi się ten domek wybudowac za 200tys zł?


Łączę.
Koleś - od stworzenia setnego tematu na temat tego projektu on nagle nie stanieje w budowie.

Tu jest twoje zapytanie w temacie tanich domów:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...budowie/page22

tu jest twoje zapytanie w temacie projektu Nasturcja:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...10#post6761510

----------


## aniol1985

> Nadal masz nadzieję na 170 tyś?  Cóż, nadzieję warto mieć.


 to nie kwestia nadzieji tyle mam do dyspozycji i tyle musi wystarczyć narazie. Jak bede miala wiecej kasy za pare lat to dokończymy reszte. Niestety takie życie trzeba sobie radzic z tym co cie ma , skoro są tu na forum ludzie którym sie udało wybudować dom i mieszkac w nim za 200 tys to mysle ze z wkladem bardzo duzego wysilku i pracy wlasnej moge startowac z kasa 150 tys zeby ruszyc z ssz ( 20 tys z tych 170 licze na okna) do wykonczenie na tyle zebysmy mogli mieszkac, moze nie w super wypasie ale jakos na potrzebnym minimum :Smile:

----------


## EZS

> to nie kwestia nadzieji tyle mam do dyspozycji i tyle musi wystarczyć narazie. Jak bede miala wiecej kasy za pare lat to dokończymy reszte. Niestety takie życie trzeba sobie radzic z tym co cie ma , skoro są tu na forum ludzie którym sie udało wybudować dom i mieszkac w nim za 200 tys to mysle ze z wkladem bardzo duzego wysilku i pracy wlasnej moge startowac z kasa 150 tys zeby ruszyc z ssz ( 20 tys z tych 170 licze na okna) do wykonczenie na tyle zebysmy mogli mieszkac, moze nie w super wypasie ale jakos na potrzebnym minimum


Aniele drogi, wybraliście sobie po prostu za duży dom. Kasy masz ile masz. Oczywiście, że można wybudować dom za 200 tyś, ale nie każdy. 200 tyś to pieniądz, który narzuca żelazną dyscyplinę i przy projekcie i przy wykończeniu. Masz już wkład za nieco ponad . 100 tyś. Czyli skorupkę domu. teraz musisz włożyć resztę, a reszta za dom 160 m2 licząc nawet po 2 tyś /m2 (absolutne minimum) to jest ponad 200 tyś. Jeżeli jesteś zdeterminowana, to nie pytaj, czy dasz radę za tą sumę, tylko buduj. Jak pytasz, to ja mówię -nie. Ale może ci się uda.

----------


## an-bud

Anioły czynią, a może wierzą w.... cuda.... coś tak było  :smile:

----------


## compi

Musisz też wierzyć, że rozczarowanie jest bardziej prawdopodobne.

----------


## Bracianka

Ja kiedyś wierzyłam, że uda nam się wybudować za 120 000zł  :big tongue:   :roll eyes:   :wink: 

Nie przesadzałabym z tym, że wentylacja mechaniczna to drogi gadżet - cała wentylacja mechaniczna (tzn. części) wyniosła nas 5 550 zł, mąż zamontował ją w całości sam. Śmiga aż miło, wilgotność na poziomie 50 - 55% przy nastawie na minimum mocy ok. 4 godzin dziennie. Wątpię, czy kominy wyszłyby taniej, a przede wszystkim czy działałyby lepiej. Ogólnie jak dobrze pójdzie to zamkniemy się w 250 000zł bez działki - czyli i tak moim zdaniem dobrze.

----------


## aniol1985

> Aniele drogi, wybraliście sobie po prostu za duży dom. Kasy masz ile masz. Oczywiście, że można wybudować dom za 200 tyś, ale nie każdy. 200 tyś to pieniądz, który narzuca żelazną dyscyplinę i przy projekcie i przy wykończeniu. Masz już wkład za nieco ponad . 100 tyś. Czyli skorupkę domu. teraz musisz włożyć resztę, a reszta za dom 160 m2 licząc nawet po 2 tyś /m2 (absolutne minimum) to jest ponad 200 tyś. Jeżeli jesteś zdeterminowana, to nie pytaj, czy dasz radę za tą sumę, tylko buduj. Jak pytasz, to ja mówię -nie. Ale może ci się uda.


Tu sie zgodze, tyle ze ja nie pytam czy wykoncze 160 m w bardzo podstawowym standarcie tylko czy za 170 tys da sie wykonczyc 85 m z tego domu do końca czyli okna tynki wylane podłogi ogrzewanie , podstawowe okładziny na podłogi i wykończona do konca kuchnia i łazienka plus ocieplenie budynku. Gora ma byc narazie traktowana jako strych nie mam zamiaru ani potrzeby mieszkac tam przez najblizsze 5-10 lat . Chodzi tylko o to by zabezpieczyc gore na tyle zeby mieszkanie na dole bylo mozliwe, czyli otynkowanie szczytow , ocieplenie dachu moze byc nawet wstepnie bez regipsow tylko sama wełna ktora jest już zakupiona. W idealnym wypadku chce z tej kasy, ktora dysponuje pociagnac media na góre nawet tylko zeby je tam juz miec nie rozprowadzajac ich np elektryke , wode i kanalizacje. Nie pisze tu zeby sie sprzeczac nie szukam zwady ciesze sie z kazdej Twojej i innych odpowiedzi na moje pytanie, traktuje to jako jakis rodzaj wprowadzenia do tematu :Smile:   moze doradzicie mi jakies rozsadne rozwiazania ktore pomoga mi zminimalizowac koszty. Teoretycznie okna juz mam -znaczy bede miala zalatwione z fabryki p cenach prawie produkcji z bardzo mała marza , wiec jest jakas oszczednosc. Moze Ty/ Wy doradzicie mi jeszcze jakies inne madre rozwiazania ktore pomoga mi zaoszczedzic wiecej kasy że nawet gdybym sie nie wyrobila za te 170 tys na dole to moze dzieki waszym rada bedzie mniej niz wywalila bym normalnie , a to zawsze cos, kazdy grosz sie liczy  :Smile:  . Nie mam tez musu wprowadzenia sie na ten dom odrazu mam swoje mieszkanie własnościowe, ale nie ukrywam wolała bym sie wyprowadzic najszybciej jak sie da bo pragne byc na swoim nie miec za sciana dracego paszcze sasiada i jeszcze kwestia finansowa mieszkanie mogla bym wynajac i miala bym jakis staly dostep do dodatkowej kasy :Smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Compiniuniuńciuniu nie tylko w tym ale i w topiku 300 000 jest sens marzyć nie dawałem ludziom nadziei.Wy ją zabraliście mimo prognoz piszących.Jak to jest ???.Byłem karcony po łapkach a wy nic.Dajcie i dobre słowo t/w otuchę. :wink:

----------


## compi

> Compiniuniuńciuniu nie tylko w tym ale i w topiku 300 000 jest sens marzyć nie dawałem ludziom nadziei.Wy ją zabraliście mimo prognoz piszących.Jak to jest ???.Byłem karcony po łapkach a wy nic.Dajcie i dobre słowo t/w otuchę.


 Nie wolno przeginać i tylko mówić "musi się udać". Realia są nieubłagane i czasami cudów może zabraknąć.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie wolno przeginać i tylko mówić "musi się udać". Realia są nieubłagane i czasami cudów może zabraknąć.


Kuźwa ale mam obawy czy im dobrze tłumaczymy. :wink:

----------


## compi

> Kuźwa ale mam obawy czy im dobrze tłumaczymy.


Po lekturze tego forum stwierdzam, że mało komu udało się zejść poniżej 1600zł/m2 domu. To powinien być pierwszy wyznacznik planowania przez "wierzących".

----------


## EZS

dodam jeszcze, że patent typu "wykończę dół a poddasze później" sprawdza się jako oszczędność jedynie pod warunkiem
- nie robienia schodów (drogie)
- zamknięcia dziury eleganckim styropianem.
- nierobienia tam przyłączy, wylewek, tynków
- rozłożenia wełny na stropie jako główne ocieplenie a między krokwie tyle, żeby zakryć folię. 
Do tego ja bym mocno rozszczelniła okna, bo bez grzania i bez wietrzenia to to poddasze może zbutwieć. 
W innym przypadku  jest to oszczędność jedynie na wykładzinie podłóg, malowaniu scian i wykończeniu górnej łazienki. No, dobre i to. Ale resztę trzeba zrobić, bo... jedno "trzeba" ciągnie inne "trzeba" a potem trzeba jeszcze grzać, bo wilgoć.

Ale skoro jest tu mieszkanie na pożarcie, to zapewne się uda  :wink:

----------


## aniol1985

Kurde ciagle cos zapolminam , drewno na schody tez zakupione i sezonuje sie w tartaku, ale nie jestem pewna czy zostawic schody tak jak wlasciciel planowal czyli drewniane czy zrobic jakies betonowe nie znam sie na technologiach w budownictwie nie wiem czy na takim etapie mozna jeszcze wylac schody betonowe? Chyba mozna??? U moich rodzicow na domku mamy betonowe i tylko stopnie oblozone sa drewnem ladnie to wyglada znaczy mi sie podoba. Czy schody betonowe wyjda tansze niz drewniane? Tralki i porecze mozemy zrobic sami znaczy moj partner moze jest tokarzem z zawodu.

----------


## gremlas

Witam
Dopiszę się do tematu co by nowego nie zakładać.
Pod koniec roku ew początek nowego z przyszłą żoną(w sierpniu ślub) planujemy postawić lub kupić dom.
Dom ma być w 100% na kredyt i zmieścić się w kwocie własnie 200tys.
Działka jest, tylko stawiać dom.
Planujemy coś takiego 
http://z500.pl/projekt/717/Z177,maly...a-dzialke.html
Koszt wg nich to 189tys.

Czy ta cena jest realna?
Dodam iż wykończeniem w częsci mogę zając się sam z rodziną (tynki, ściany GK, kafelki)
Czy może lepiej wziąc kredyt na 100tys i np kupić dom do remontu?
Dziękuję za wszelakie uwagi  :smile:

----------


## EZS

> Witam
> 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/717/Z177,maly-wygodny-i-praktyczny-dom-na-waska-dzialke.html
> Koszt wg nich to 189tys.
> 
> Czy może lepiej wziąc kredyt na 100tys i np kupić dom do remontu?
> Dziękuję za wszelakie uwagi


Patrzę na ten dom i porównuję do mojego. Pow zabudowy taka sama. Dach tu odrobinę mniejszy ale jest balkon do zrobienia. Dużych okien więcej, niż u mnie. Powyżej masz koszt mojej budowy . Ceny nie zmieniły się za bardzo, raczej są porównywalne. Miałam bardzo taniego murarza. Dużo robiliśmy sami, na przykład podłogi, schody (spawał znajomy za symboliczną kasę), całą górną łazienkę, gładzie. Może mój dom mógłby być taniej o te 20 tyś - tyle przepłaciłam na pośpiechu, budując w pół roku. Masz trochę mniej powierzchni.  Realnie patrząc 280-300 tyś. 

Obawiam si, że przy tak małej powierzchni poddasze użytkowe musi wyjść drożej, niż zrobienie parterówki. Może odpaść wtedy strop, schody (to ok 20 -30 tyś) a powierzchnia dachu wzrasta albo i nie, bo można mniejszy kąt  dać. Nie ma całej zabudowy gk, wełna na deskach nad parterem też wyjdzie taniej. Przy takim funduszu budowałabym prostą stodołowatą parterówkę bez stropu. Ładną w miarę możliwości, zawsze urody można dodać obiciem czy jakimś daszkiem. 
Przy braku kasy dobrą inwestycją jest projekt indywidualny bardzo nastawiony na cięcie kosztów budowy. To się zwraca.

----------


## aniol1985

EZS/ Ewa? Jak wolisz? Przeczytalam twoj dziennik budowy , podziwiam cierpliwosc i determinacje. Tyle problemow i papierologii, to jeden z powodow dlaczego ja decyduje sie na zakup sso a nie budowac od podstaw, znaczy to i poprostu w moim wypadku nie jest to opłacalne( dzialka, koszt materialow i cena budowy byla by wyzsza niz zakup tego domu ktory chce kupic). Jak czytam te dziennii to mam panike straszna ile problemow zanim sie zamieszka masakra;(

----------


## gremlas

Ewa dziękuję za podpowiedź.
W takim razie zastanawiam się po co jest te wprowadzanie ludzi w błąd z tą ceną.
Bo 189tys a 280 to już spora róznica.

----------


## DEZET

> Ewa dziękuję za podpowiedź.
> W takim razie zastanawiam się po co jest te wprowadzanie ludzi w błąd z tą ceną.
> Bo 189tys a 280 to już spora róznica.


Nie zagłębiłeś się na stronie www w temat: 
*Koszty budowy*: Szacunkowa kalkulacja 188593 zł . Szary znak zapytania wyjaśnia: "*Szacunkowa kalkulacja (netto)* – orientacyjna cena uwzględniająca standardowe materiały do stanu surowego zamkniętego" !

----------


## Bracianka

Właśnie miałam to samo napisać, bardzo rzadko zdarza się, że biura podają kosztorys brutto, i zawsze jest to kosztorys uśredniony. W ogóle to nie wiem, czy przy wyborze projektu jest w ogóle sens tak bardzo kierować się kosztorysem na stronie - prostota budynku jest chyba dużo lepszym wyznacznikiem.

----------


## Mitoko

Kosztorys a życie to 2 różne sprawy.

Nie pamiętam na ile tam miałem kosztorys przy projekcie, ale jak robiłem "przetarg" na firmę, to za stan deweloperski miał rozrzut od 184 do 298 tys. - czyli 50%

----------


## Kalisa

> Witam
> Dopiszę się do tematu co by nowego nie zakładać.
> Pod koniec roku ew początek nowego z przyszłą żoną(w sierpniu ślub) planujemy postawić lub kupić dom.
> Dom ma być w 100% na kredyt i zmieścić się w kwocie własnie 200tys.
> Działka jest, tylko stawiać dom.
> Planujemy coś takiego 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/717/Z177,maly...a-dzialke.html
> Koszt wg nich to 189tys.
> 
> ...


Rozumiem że masz wąską działkę , dlatego taki  projekt wybraliście ?

Kupisz i wyremontujesz dom za 100 tys ? Ile możesz zarobić na sprzedaży działki ?

----------


## gremlas

Dzialka raczej nie będzie pod sprzedaż.
No nic trzeba będzie się rozejrzeć za innym projektem.

----------


## Kalisa

Mało konkretnie odpowiadasz. Myślałam że sprzedasz działkę a pieniądze  dołożysz do remontu , bo za 100 tys nie kupisz i wyremontujesz domu.

----------


## gremlas

Działka jest pół na pół z teściami. Jeśli oni też wyrażą zgodę to można myśleć w innym wypadku nie ma opcji.
100tys może fakycznie być mało. Ale w opolskim spokojnie kupię dom za 80tys w którym można zamieszkać i przeprowadzać remont.

----------


## aniol1985

> Działka jest pół na pół z teściami. Jeśli oni też wyrażą zgodę to można myśleć w innym wypadku nie ma opcji.
> 100tys może fakycznie być mało. Ale w opolskim spokojnie kupię dom za 80tys w którym można zamieszkać i przeprowadzać remont.


Wow ale dobra cena te 80 tys. U mnie za 150 ogladalam stary dom za miastem, ktory stal na 4 arach i wygladal makabrycznie. Okna były wstawione jeszcze przez niemcow i 3/4   bylo bez syb, dach calkowicie do wymiany strop rowniez, instalacje padły ofiara zbieraczy pewnie poszły na złom , tynki całkowicie do wymiany i wilgoc od fundamentow w piwnicy. Suma sumarum taniej by bylo go rozwalic i od poczatku wybudowac ;( .

----------


## Kalisa

I spodziewasz się że za te 80 tys będzie lepiej ? Zerknęłam na nieruchomości w opolskim, domy do 80 tys owszem są, ale w dramatycznym stanie i na pewno 20 tys na remont nie wystarczy. Ale to moja opinia.

----------


## gremlas

No za 20tys nie.
Ale te 200-220tys to chce max kredytu bo na więcej nas nie stać.
Przy budowie są rózne niespodziewajki i okaże się że braknie kilku tys i wtedy dupa zbita.
Przy domu do remontu zrobić to co potrzeba na już i można mieszkać. A z latami budzet się dozbiera i wyremontuje dalej,.

----------


## Kalisa

A wiesz co wyjdzie w trakcie dużego remontu ? To dopiero niespodzianki.

----------


## gremlas

No tego nigdy nie wiesz. Dlatego to jest ten dylemat.
Hmm... a może bliżniak?

----------


## Kalisa

Hmmm. Ty chyba jeszcze nie zdecydowałeś czego chcesz ? Jesteś z Bytomia, chcesz mieszkac w opolskim ? Wybrałeś projekt na wąską działkę a teraz piszesz o bliźniaku, niewiele z tego rozumiem. Sprawdzałeś co możesz na tej działce wybudować ?

----------


## gremlas

Co za różnica gdzie chce mieszkać. Jak w Opolskim to tylko dom do remontu.
Działka jest w śląskim.
Nie nie wybrałem bo cały czas się zastanawiam co będzie rozsądniejsze.Bo wziąć kredyt na 300tys to nie problem.Ale potem całe życie trza spłacać.
Bliźniak na wąskiej działce też postawisz wzdłuż. Działka ma wymiary 19x170m. Jest to prostokąt

----------


## Kalisa

Nie oburzaj się tak. Piszesz chaotycznie stąd moje pytania. Znam kogoś kto tak bardzo chciał miec swój dom że kompletnie nie zwracał uwagi na lokalizację. A teraz jest płacz bo wszędzie daleko, do pracy, rodziny, znajomych, dlatego pytałam dlaczego opolskie. Jesli tylko dlatego że tam jest tanio to przemyśl temat jeszcze raz.
Odpuszczam dyskusję bo widzę musisz sam się zastanowić czego chcesz i trochę zorientowac w temacie. To nie jest tak że na każdej działce można wybudować co się chce. Bliźniak wzdłuż ? A sprawdziłes w MPZP czy tak możesz ? Czy w ogóle jest MPZP ? I dlaczego ten bliźniak miałby wyjśc taniej niż np. 80 m parterówka o której nawet nie wspominasz ? Na  działkę 19 m szerokości znajdziesz wiele fajnych projektów.

----------


## gremlas

Nie oburzam się  :smile: 
Generalnie to dopiero zbieram informację, chyba faktycznie wystudzę głowę i przemyślę temat.

Z opolskiego do pracy miałbym niewiele bo ok 8km dalej niż obecnie.

----------


## aniol1985

Masz racje  podejdz do tego na chlodno. Przemysl wszystkie ,, za i przeciw'' przekalkuluj wszytko i przemysl dobrze. Ja tez mysle nad zakupem domu tego ktory sobie wybrałam juz dobre 2 miesiace. Czytam co sie da i robie sobie notatki prawie jak w szkole :Smile:  .

----------


## syla135

przez wiele lat byłam pewna że budowa to dla bogaczy a stary dom do remontu to przecież taniej bo stoi i tam nie wiele trzeba zrobić w przeciwieństwie do pola na którym jeszcze nic nie mam. 8lat szukaliśmy domu, finanse pozwalały myśleć o domu 20-30km za miastem, jeden nawet byliśmy zdecydowani(dokładnie rok temu) kosztował jak dobrze pamiętam 75tys zł do negocjacji, dom drewniany wszystko do wymiany poza ścianami zewnętrznymi i fundamentami nic by nie zostało więc zaczeliśmy liczyć z tatem który się na tym zna, aha do tego działka 1200m2 w centrum wioski.
a więc aby cokolwiek rozpocząć trzeba wszystko wywalić, drzewo spoko będzie do palenia, stary dach do utylizacji pare tyg z glowy na poczyszczenie, czyli wyżucenie tego za co defakto się zaplaciło, pożniej jest w sumie SSO nawet gorzej bo bez dachu, dach (zakładając że krokwie ok) około 10tys zł pozniej mamy dopiero SSO a dalej wiadomo elektryka hydraulika wylewki tynkowanie(w przypadku domu drewnianego plyta gk), okna itd...tego nie da się minąć też myśleliśmy zrobić 1-2pokoje i mieszkać ale liczymy i liczymy...same podstawowe rzeczy wyszlo nam z zakupem domu 200tys zł. ojciec powiedział zdanie, które nam otworzyło oczy, może i tobie coś da
" za tyle lub nie dużo więcej postawicie nowy dom a ten, ile by w niego nie włożyć ciągle będzie starym domem, to nic że remont gruntowny, w papierach zawsze bedzie jako dom około 60-70letni..."
i to zmieniło nasz tok myślenia. 
teraz sytuacja jest taka że kupilismy rok temu w kwietniu działke za 60tys zł 3km od miasta, blisko rodziny i mojej pracy, dzieci nie będą musiały zmienić szkoły, do tego mamy SSO domu NOWEGO za 42tys zł czyli teraz porównuje swoją sytuacje 
dom do remontu
1200m2 dzialki 75tys zł, aby mieć SSO to +15tys zł czyli      90tys zł SSO w domu starym 30km za miastem(nie liczyłam podniesienie scianki kolankowej i scian działowych które w nowym domu mam i nowy komin)
nowy dom
920m2 działki 60tys zł+42tys zł za SSO czyli                          102tys zł SSO dom nowy 3km od miasta

moja rado jako nie bardzo doswiadoczna ale jednak mająca już coś za sobą
jeśli masz działkę dowiedz się w gminie czy możesz tam się budować i co , w takim planie zagospodarowania przestrzennego będzie napisane ile pięter mozna postawić czy tylko domu jedno rodzinne, nawet kont dachu będzie zaznaczony jaki moze być maksymalnie, u mnie było nawet że kolor dachu musi być jak sąsiadów najbliższych i że ma być schron IIstopnia :smile: 

a jeśli zdecydujesz sie kupić dom do remontu to znajdz jakiś i znajdz fachowca który pojedzie z tobą dom oglądać i powie ci ile trzeba włożyć prawdopodobnie owa kwota oczy ci otworzy na domy do remontu. owszem jeśli w domu coś jest chociażby nowa elektryka czy C.O ok to mozna myśleć a jeśli tam jest wszystko do wywalenia to w sumie placisz za działkę i media które również upewnij się że są dociagniete

decyzja którą drogą pójdziesz jest trudna ale musi należeć do was, tu znajdziesz masę dobrych rad ale ty musisz być zdecydowany

a może na początek powiedz jakiego domu szukasz? ile izb? 
zapewne czy do remontu czy nowy to kierowac sie aby było taniej trzeba tym samym czyli raczej parterowy do 100m2 z dachem najelpiej 2spadowym z jednym kominem...i tak mozna bez końca. narazie się zastanów i może dowiedz się o swojej działce aby nie okazało się że wybierzesz projekt a tam tego nie wybudujesz. 
nawiasem mówiąc papiery które trzeba załatwić aby rozpocząć budowę trwają od 3mc do nawet 2lat, srednio jednak około 6mc

----------


## gremlas

Wiem że stare nawet jak ubierzesz w nowe ciuszki to w środku nadal będzie stare.
Bardziej myślałem o domu do remontu ale nie gruntownego, tylko w takim w którym idzie mieszkać i powoli coś robić. W tym roku łazienka a za 2 lata to czy tamto.Ale wiem też że w międzyczasie wyskoczy milion innych rzeczy. A nowe to nowe i spokój na kilka(naście) lat. Można podbudować kieszeń.

Jaki dom chcemy? Hmm no taki ze 120m2 by się przydał ale wiem że 300tys to mało.
Zawsze marzyła mi się łazienka na poddaszu. No Ale to też kasa.
Realnie to myślę ok 80m2 z poddaszem użytkowym. Bądź też 100m parterowy.
Garażu być nie musi bo to dodatkowe koszty.
Obecnie mieszkamy w bloku 75m2 i powiem szczerze że zaczyna być ciasnawo.
Jeśli chodzi o remont to generalnie nie lubię poprawiać po kimś.
Dlatego dziękuję Ci za podpowiedź i zacznę od MPZP.

----------


## Nefer

Tu taka śliczna historia remontu starego domu. Napisana dawno, ku przestrodze, ale nadal aktualna : http://forum.muratordom.pl/archive/i.../t-16408.html?

----------


## sylwekr

Ja 2 lata szukałem domu do remontu, jak coś znalazłem zawsze kalkulacja, ile w to trzeba włożyć i czy na koniec będziemy mieli to co chcemy. Broniłem się przed budową, bo to przecież ile pracy itp. itd.... W końcu po obejrzeniu kolejnego domu, niby do niewielkiego remontu, a po kalkulacji min 100tys trzeba było dołożyć od razu, szybka decyzja budujemy. Za ok 2 tygodnie mieliśmy działkę, za ok 2 miesiące już ogrodzona, zbudowana altanka, aby chociaż można grilla ze znajomymi, minęło pół roku i mamy już projekt parterówki 95m2 pow użytkowej, wszystkie papiery załatwione, energię, wodę, część już materiału i czekamy na wiosnę aby rozpocząć budowę. Już teraz jestem zadowolony, że jednak nie kupiliśmy kilkudziesięcioletniej ruiny, tylko będziemy mieli dom który spełni nasze potrzeby i oczekiwania.

----------


## kinka

Ja wybudowałam dom w miejscu starego,który zaczęliśmy początkowo remontować i w trakcie się zawalił.Koszt projektu rozbiórki,sprzatania sporo kosztował ale nie żałuję i teraz wiem że dobrze się stało!!! Mamy nowy dom 137m,może nie taki jak z marzeń,ale taki "nasz",został postawiony na starych solidnych fundamentach.Podliczając koszty zmieścimy się w kwocie 200tys,a pewnie remont starego byłby nawet wyższy.Jakbym to wiedziała na początku już dawno bym się zdecydowała na budowę od nowa.

----------


## aniol1985

> Ja wybudowałam dom w miejscu starego,który zaczęliśmy początkowo remontować i w trakcie się zawalił.Koszt projektu rozbiórki,sprzatania sporo kosztował ale nie żałuję i teraz wiem że dobrze się stało!!! Mamy nowy dom 137m,może nie taki jak z marzeń,ale taki "nasz",został postawiony na starych solidnych fundamentach.Podliczając koszty zmieścimy się w kwocie 200tys,a pewnie remont starego byłby nawet wyższy.Jakbym to wiedziała na początku już dawno bym się zdecydowała na budowę od nowa.


O ja pierdzie... dobrze ze Wam sie nic nie stalo w tym domu. Ja tez chcialam remontowac stary ale koszty inwestycji znacznie przekraczaly jej oplacalnosc. Renowacja starych domow to swietna sprawa ale pod kilkoma warunkami: 
1. Obiekt jest w jakis sposob wyjatkowy np.stary dworzec , latarnia,palacyk :Smile:   , dworek lub mlyn itp.  :Smile:   cos siekawego architektonicznie
2. Ma sie duzo czasu wolnego 
3. Ma sie nielimitowna gotowke  albo przynajmniej bardzo duzy jej zapas :Smile:  
4. Nieruchomosc nabyta bardzo okazyjnie lub jakis spadek

----------


## DEZET

Kupowanie i remontowanie starego domu- moim zdaniem - nie ma sensu. Jak pisaliście- stare, zawsze będzie stare. Poza tym robota przy "rozbiórce" jest podwójna, bo 1: trzeba coś zburzyć, 2: zbudować od nowa. Jeśli ma to robić ekipa, policzy za rozbiórkę i zbudowanie, czyli koszt x2. Jeśli robimy to sami- sama rozbiórka może nas wykończyć, a to dopiero (oby) połowa pracy. Poza tym budowa idzie szybciej, a długie czekanie na remont własnego gniazdka, też potrafi zniechęcić. Wszystko to, oczywiście, jeśli liczymy się z każdą wydawaną złotówką trzeba brać pod uwagę.

----------


## artix1

> Tu taka śliczna historia remontu starego domu. Napisana dawno, ku przestrodze, ale nadal aktualna : http://forum.muratordom.pl/archive/i.../t-16408.html?


  Koszmar jak z filmu "Skarbonka" (Tom Hanks)  :smile: . Nigdy nawet przez myśl mi nie przeszło rozgladać sie za starym domem do remontu. Mam kolegów, którzy przez to przechodzili z racji oszczędności. Taa... Po zakupie najpierw odbywało sie zrywanie podłóg, usunięcie starych rur wod-kan i instalacja nowych, skuwanie starych tynków, wymiana instalacji elektrycznej, Wymiana elementów więźby dachowej, usunięcie eternitu i montaż nowego pokrycia dachowego, w międzyczasie nowy komin lub remont i tynkowanie starego. Po tych zabiegach był juz SSO, bo okna też do wymiany. Dalej ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne i wykończeniówka w środku. W jakim stanie (o ile są) są izolacje poziome i pionowe fundamentów, nikt nie wie, co może rokować sporymi problemami w przyszłości. Dom, domowi nie równy ale stare bez wpompowania sporej ilości gotówki pozostanie starym. Ryzyko jest spore dla przecietnego zjadacza chleba, a korzyści mogą (nie muszą) być niewspółmierne do poniesionych kosztów. Kupiłbym działkę ze starym domem z uwagi na jej położenie, a nie za ruinę do remontu. Nawet po zburzeniu góry, nadal mamy stare fundamenty, o stanie których nic nie wiemy.  Osobiscie nie lubię hazardu, tym bardziej w domu, w którym bede mieszkał przez kilkadziesiąt następnych lat  :smile:

----------


## Budujący Radom

Znawcy i spece od budowania podpowiedzcie czy realnym jest w kwocie 200tyś z hakiem wybudować taki dom pod klucz i zamieszkać bez szaleństw.
http://z500.pl/projekt/213/Z241,dom-...ploatacji.html
Na przyłacza , utwardzenie drogi, dokumenty, wydam jakieś 30-35 tyś. zł. Tego już nie liczę . Chodzi mi o sam dom.
Wytyczne co do samej budowy już w duzym zarysie mam. 
Najprawdopodobniej gazobeton, styropian elewacja - 20cm. grafitowy, tynk silikonowy, podłoga styro-20cm. 
Wełny na stropie 30-40 cm. z dobra lambdą, okna trzyszybowe jakieś 0,7-0,8 U. Podłogówka po całości i PC PW jescze nie wiem jaka. WM z reku.
Dach bez deskowania z dobrą blachą dachową. WIęźba dachowa a nie wiązary , u nas taniej. 
Czy kwota te załózmy 230 tyś jest w ogóle realna?  Mniej mnie intereusje wykończenie wnetrza. 
Oczywiscie to co podałem to jest absolutne "must be".
Z załozenia domek choć mały , ma być energooszczedny, w miarę komfortowy (Reku), bezobsługowy (PC PW) i tani w utrzymaniu. 

Podpowiecie coś?

----------


## lecho*ski

to twoje pc, grafity i lambda 0,30 odpuścisz i zakładając, ze i tak po drodze nie jedno wymyślisz - powinno spokojnie wystarczyć na stan deweloperski a nawet więcej.
przy grubości wełny 40 cm różnica pomiędzy 0,3 a 0,4 przestaje mieć sens, to samo przy gazobetonie i 20 cm styropianie, dużo ważniejsze będzie prawidłowe położenie w/w materiałów.

----------


## _artur_

za sam dom bez wykończenia myślę że dasz radę..  przy takiej kubaturze i założeniach to zastanowiłbym się nad płytą fundamentową i ogrzewaniem elektrycznym - kable albo wodna podłogówka powinieneś sezon poniżej 2000 zamknąć spokojnie.. mnie za troszkę wyższą powierzchnię (założenia jak Twoje, ocieplenie podobne) wyszło za ten sezon do teraz 2200 na CO i 300 na CWU..

----------


## Budujący Radom

Dzieki za odp. Mam wstępnie ugadanego wykonawcę na ławy. Coś tam mu wspominałem o płycie ale zaczął takimi sumami rzucać ze masakra. Czy ta płyta rzeczywiscie sporo daje? i tak naprawdę co daje? jak jest różnica?
A jakie koszta za CO u ciebie wyszły z montazem? ja celuję ze w 30tys. powienienem się zmiescić CO z CWU. Bardzo chętnie skonfrontuję tą różnicę i w razie czego zagłębię się w temat kabli. 
Co znaczy bez wykończenia? "stan deweloperski"? czyli łazienki , podłogi , malowanie do zrobienia i meble do kupienia?

Jeszcze jedna sprawa . Grunt na mojej działce jest bardzo mokry. WYsokie wody powierzchniowe. Dosłownie teraz stoi woda. Trzeba budowac na tym co się ma. Niestety.

----------


## Budujący Radom

> to twoje pc, grafity i lambda 0,30 odpuścisz i zakładając, ze i tak po drodze nie jedno wymyślisz - powinno spokojnie wystarczyć na stan deweloperski a nawet więcej.
> przy grubości wełny 40 cm różnica pomiędzy 0,3 a 0,4 przestaje mieć sens, to samo przy gazobetonie i 20 cm styropianie, dużo ważniejsze będzie prawidłowe położenie w/w materiałów.


ni rozumiem" odpuścisz". Co masz na mysli?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ile zrobisz sam?  Myślałeś o szkielecie? Ja postawiłem w górach i było warto.

----------


## Budujący Radom

> Ile zrobisz sam?  Myślałeś o szkielecie? Ja postawiłem w górach i było warto.


Niewiele zrobie sam.  Szkieletu sie boję , wiem że nie słusznie ale to co wymurowane to dla mnie troche trwalsze się wydaje.

----------


## sokratis

> Koszmar jak z filmu "Skarbonka" (Tom Hanks) . Nigdy nawet przez myśl mi nie przeszło rozgladać sie za starym domem do remontu. Mam kolegów, którzy przez to przechodzili z racji oszczędności. Taa... Po zakupie najpierw odbywało sie zrywanie podłóg, usunięcie starych rur wod-kan i instalacja nowych, skuwanie starych tynków, wymiana instalacji elektrycznej, Wymiana elementów więźby dachowej, usunięcie eternitu i montaż nowego pokrycia dachowego, w międzyczasie nowy komin lub remont i tynkowanie starego. Po tych zabiegach był juz SSO, bo okna też do wymiany. Dalej ocieplenie i tynki zewnętrzne i wykończeniówka w środku. W jakim stanie (o ile są) są izolacje poziome i pionowe fundamentów, nikt nie wie, co może rokować sporymi problemami w przyszłości. Dom, domowi nie równy ale stare bez wpompowania sporej ilości gotówki pozostanie starym. Ryzyko jest spore dla przecietnego zjadacza chleba, a korzyści mogą (nie muszą) być niewspółmierne do poniesionych kosztów. Kupiłbym działkę ze starym domem z uwagi na jej położenie, a nie za ruinę do remontu. Nawet po zburzeniu góry, nadal mamy stare fundamenty, o stanie których nic nie wiemy.  Osobiscie nie lubię hazardu, tym bardziej w domu, w którym bede mieszkał przez kilkadziesiąt następnych lat


Najlepiej się trochę na budownictwie samemu poznać. Samodzielna ocena tego, co jest do zrobienia, a co można sobie darować czy odłożyć na później bardzo ułatwia oddzielenie dobrych starych domów od tych "złych".

----------


## dawiddur

Co powiecie o tym projekcie w kontekście taniego budowania (nie mam tu na myśli kiepskich materiałów): http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-mura...ntalny-WAJ2863

----------


## DEZET

> Co powiecie o tym projekcie w kontekście taniego budowania (nie mam tu na myśli kiepskich materiałów): http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-murator-m168-sentymentalny-WAJ2863


Skomplikowany dach, trójkątne okna, ilość drzwi tarasowych, 4 grubaśne słupy, strop gęstożebrowy, schody, 3 kominy to elementy znacznie podrażające. SSZ wyceniają na ok. 157k bez instalacji (pewnie netto). Niemało dla budynku mającego 92m2.

----------


## dawiddur

Zwróciłem uwagę na trójkątne okna - i jestem skłonny z nich zrezygnować. Okna tarasowe są dwa - nie dostrzegam problemu (wiem, wiem, to trochę więcej aniżeli okno). Komin wentylacyjny odpada, ponieważ zastosowałbym WM. Kominek odpada - nie jestem nim zainteresowany i wciąż się zastanawiam na pompom ciepła. Schodami się nie przejmuję, ponieważ poddasze to nuta dalekiej przyszłości (o ile...) zatem odpada na początek kosztowne ich wykończenie. Słupy, poważnie? Dach owszem nie jest dwuspadowy, ale też nie jest skomplikowany (przynajmniej dla mnie wizualnie)

----------


## DEZET

> Zwróciłem uwagę na trójkątne okna - i jestem skłonny z nich zrezygnować. Okna tarasowe są dwa - nie dostrzegam problemu (wiem, wiem, to trochę więcej aniżeli okno). Komin wentylacyjny odpada, ponieważ zastosowałbym WM. Kominek odpada - nie jestem nim zainteresowany i wciąż się zastanawiam na pompom ciepła. Schodami się nie przejmuję, ponieważ poddasze to nuta dalekiej przyszłości (o ile...) zatem odpada na początek kosztowne ich wykończenie. Słupy, poważnie? Dach owszem nie jest dwuspadowy, ale też nie jest skomplikowany (przynajmniej dla mnie wizualnie)


Pisałem o drzwiach tarasowych( połączone z oknami)- są 3 szt., w tym jedne podwójne.  No właśnie: słup nic poważnego, ale policz ile cegieł, zbrojenia (ze stopą ), betonu potrzeba, a tu są 4 i do tego solidne(0,5x 0,5m) - tylko do podtrzymania daszków.  Jakiś tynk na nie też kosztuje. 
Dach- obróbki na połączeniach skosów- docięcie blachodachówki, czy dachówek to straty. 
Po co dom z  poddaszem, skoro może będzie użyte kiedyś, albo wcale, a zapłacić za nie musisz. Zrobić "graciarnię" za kilkadziesiąt tysięcy?
"Wizualnie" wszystkie domy są proste do budowy- dach, ściany, okna i drzwi i... dom gotowy  :wink:  
Myślisz o tanim budowaniu i zastanawiasz się nad pompą ciepła. Hmmm... 
Nie piszesz co możesz sam zrobić- malowanie, położenie paneli to za mało dla taniego budowania.

Musisz określić sobie ramy, czyli swoje potrzeby, w których będziesz szukał projektu- od tego trzeba zacząć, potem szukać projektu. Patrz na rysunki domu i wyobraź sobie, jak będzie wyglądał bez ozdóbek, które upiększają projekt, a z których często się rezygnuje, bo szkoda kasy.

----------


## krogulec75

Witam 
Potrzebuję porady od praktyków.
Posiadam działkę z wydanymi warunkami zabudowy.
Budżet jaki zorganizowałem to max 230 tyś.  i dwa projekty jakie wybrałem. 
Pierwszy to: http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/arp_tula_ce.htm
Drugi to: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/pchelka
I moje pytanie: wystarczy pieniędzy na zbudowanie któregoś z tych domów? , ile droższa w praktyce będzie pchelka od tuli ?
Budować zamierzam systemem gospodarskim zleconym. Sam jestem w stanie położyć instalację elektryczną, panele,malowanie, zakładanie armatury, może zaryzykuję kafelki  :wink: 
Nie wiem na który projekt mogę się zdecydować i wszystko się przeciąga niepotrzebnnie :/ 
Chcę go wreszcie po weekendzie zakupić, liczę na waszą pomoc.

----------


## agusia59

Jak taki nieduzy, to brałabym parterówke  :smile:

----------


## kamil2k3

Ja się zdecydowałem na parterówkę mam już projekt i czekam na warunki zabudowy właśnie.

Jeśli nie przeszkadza Ci że ileś tyś ludzi wybudowało już dany projekt to polecam Z7 też szukałem małego domu niedrogiego w budowie i chyba lepszego projektu nie ma do takich celów 1 komin układ pomieszczeń dla mnie idealny a koszt budowy jest naprawdę niewielki zresztą wystarczy poczytać dzienniki budowy tu na forum.
http://z500.pl/projekt/7/Z7,maly-dom...raktyczny.html

Mi osobiście jak tylko 1 raz go zobaczyłem od razu się spodobał mieszkałem kiedyś  skosach i wiedziałem że nigdy więcej ich nie chce jestem zbyt wysoki aby tak mieszkać "wygodnie"  do tego mi wizualnie bardziej podobają się płaskie dachy niż te w 35-45 stopni ten płaski nie jest ale kąt i tak niewielki bo 22.

Ja wybrałem po długich debatach projekt z garażem zawsze to dodatkowa przestrzeń ale i bez garażu ten domek jest wygodny i funkcjonalny z tego co piszą osoby już mieszkające.
No i jakieś 3000 sprzedanych projektów też mówi samo za siebie  :big grin:  nie wiem czy jest w PL projekt częściej wybierany niż ten.
Jeśli nie potrzebujesz pałacu to naprawdę nic lepszego nie znajdziesz jakieś 3 miechy temu sam szukałem i ten projekt przebijał wszystkie.
A im wiecej na jego temat czytałem tym bardziej sie przekonywałem do niego.

----------


## krogulec75

Oglądełem ten projekt i niby jest ok.
Pokoje nieo większe niż w Tuli, kotłownia podobna ale trzeba przerabiać bo nie ma wejścia od wiatrołapu a ja chcę o czym nie napisałem kotłownie na paliwo stałe. Poza tym nic lepszego niż w tuli . No może ładniejsza bryła ale to raczej kwestia środków włożonych w wykończnie.
Nie zamierzam bronić jak niepodległosci swoich wyborów ale ten z7 nic nie wnosi.
Najważniejsza sprawa  ile tula  w realizacji jest droższa od pchełki ?? Bo wybrałbym pchłę gdyby na kosztach nie ważyła.


p.s
kamil2k3 nie potrzebuję pałacu 
ani trochę, chociaż nad lokajem się zastanawiam  :wink:

----------


## kamil2k3

Tzn wnosić trochę wnosi jak np 1 komin a nie 2 czy pom gospodarcze umieszczone w centralnym punkcie domu, ale spokojnie mi podrzucono projekt jak szukałem wiec i ja podrzucam kaskadowo jest tani w realizacji a przy tym dobrze pomyślany.
Można oczywiście w nim zrobić kotłownię na paliwo stałe wystarczy nieco przestawić ścianki działowe, ale spokojnie nie namawiam każdy wybiera to co mu się podoba w końcu to wybór na całe życie.
Tak czy inaczej witam w klubie małych energooszczędnych domków  :wink:

----------


## krogulec75

Znowu moja wina nie napisałem że chcę zrezygnować z kominka. Mieszkam na wsi więc rzeczywistosć otrzeżwia mnie z romantycznych wizji płonącego kominka :wink: 

Kotłownie na paliwo stałe omówiłem z projektantem i nie będziez tym problemu w obydwu przypadkach.
Chciałbym żeby ktoś wypowiedział się w sprawie kosztów realizacji obydwu projektów. Funkcjonalność  proszę pominąć to pozostawię swojej subiektywnej ocenie  :wink:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jak szukałem projektu, to Z7 wybudował tu ktoś na forum w szkielecie za 150 tys. do zamieszkania. Ale nie pamiętam kto, a skrzynkę z wiadomościami wyczyściłem. Jeśli mi się udało Z14 w szkielecie zrobić za 210tys z mega wkładem pracy własnej, to Z7 za 200 nawet z ekipami powinien być osiągalny.

----------


## Pablos3k

Dzień dobry, po przeczytaniu jakos powyżej 50 stron tego tematu doszedłem do wniosku aby się zarejestrować i w końcu dowiedzieć się czegos więcej od ludzi którzy mają o budowaniu pojęcie i to nie małe skoro sami budują swój dom. Zacznijmy od tego, że na budowaniu to nie znam się w ogóle, ale mam sporo czasu i zapału, w końcu to mój pomysł na to aby wybudować własne 4 sciany. Rodzice od jakiegos czasu planowali aby przeniesc się do większego mieszkania lecz w bloku. Używane mieszkania u mnie w miescie ok 65m2 maja smieszną cenę rzędu ~~250.000 używane! Więc rozsądek mi podpowiada aby nie pchać się znów do bloku...
Jestesmy na etapie (a raczej jestem na etapie przekonywania ich do zakupienia działki, coraz lepiej na to patrzą, coraz bardziej o tym myslą) Rodzice nie chcą mieszkać na "wsi" czyli tanie działki i duże daleko poza miastem odpadają, a szkoda... Bardzo daleko od centrum też nie za bardzo im się widzi. 
Dwie działeczki które mam na oku w rozsądnej cenie, bardzo miło by było aby działka nie przekroczyła 150.000, a nawet musi nie przekroczyć.
Opcja A) http://olx.pl/oferta/dzialka-budowla...tml#48b5b7f75e
Działka nie za duża, tatus mowi, ze ludzie się na 6ar budują, wiec tragedii by nie było, tym bardziej, że wszystkie bonusy już na działce i cena przystępna. 
Opcja B) Są jeszcze trzy działki w cenie ~~150.000 zł za mniej więcej 11 / 12ar i w nie najgorszym miejscu.
W takim razie rozwinę temat. Podoba mi się opcja domu Z7, bardzo fajny, lecz wc i łazienka osobno było by bardzo fajną opcją oraz dodatkowy mały pokoik dla przyjezdnych, aby weszło łóżko i szafa  :big grin:  Jak przyjezdny chce luxusy to niech idzie do hotelu  :big tongue: . Dom zapewne na 4 osoby. Mam również pytanie odnosnie garażu, garaż z mieszkaniem? Czy wybudowany obok? Marzenie to 2 slotowy garaż. Cena na wszystko (nie licząc działki) domu pod klucz to kwota 300.000 maxymalnie. (Nie potrzebujemy złotych kranów i wielkich telewizorów...) Ojciec trochę pracował na budowach więc powinien cos się znać, od reszty jest internet i samozaparcie! No i oczywiscie to forum  :smile:  Ma znajomego kierownika budowy więc powinien cos nam pomoc, nasz znajomy jest dekarzem aktualnie bezrobotnym wiec może i on byłby chętny. Dom parterowy? Piętrowy? Z użytkowym poddaszem? W takim razie czy to co pisze ma jakikolwiek sens czy mam sobie to wybić z głowy? Ile może wsiąknąć kasy ogrodzenie takiego domu? Bo oczywiscie trzeba się z tym liczyć, a kasa ograniczona. Mam nadzieję, że wszystko dobrze wyjasniłem i nie zostanę zmieszany z błotem  :big tongue:  Przepraszam ale nie działa mi w klawiaturze małe Ś, smieszna sprawa bo duże działa, czary najwidoczniej. Po waszych odpowiedziach zacznę dalszą rozmowę z rodzicami. Bez tego posta nawet nie mam co do nich podchodzić, bo napalić to się można, a później ciężko ugasić taki zapał. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _artur_

Witamy.. 
my też się nie znamy ale wzajemnie się tu wspieramy jak nie dać się ograć państeu, nierzetelnym lub za drogim wykonawcom itp.  :wink:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jeśli garaż tylko na auto to blaszak. Jak chcesz tam trzymać wartościowe rzeczy typu rower czy kosiarka no to jakiś solidniejszy .  Działka za 150 to znaczy ze chałupa tez za tyle.  Z7 będzie za drogi jeśli będziesz za wszystko płacił. Chałupa za 200 tysi to mnóstwo własnej pracy. Jeśli nie przeszkadzaja ci schody i skosy to dom z poddaszem użytkowym może być tańszy.

----------


## Hanss

> Jeśli garaż tylko na auto to blaszak. Jak chcesz tam trzymać wartościowe rzeczy typu rower czy kosiarka no to jakiś solidniejszy .  Działka za 150 to znaczy ze chałupa tez za tyle.  Z7 będzie za drogi jeśli będziesz za wszystko płacił. Chałupa za 200 tysi to mnóstwo własnej pracy. Jeśli nie przeszkadzaja ci schody i skosy to dom z poddaszem użytkowym może być tańszy.


*Pablos3k* pisze, że 300k.PLN max na dom - bez działki....jeżeli włożycie trochę Swojej pracy w budowę,  plus mądre rozwiązania z forum....jak najbardziej się zmieścisz w tej kwocie, jeżeli nie będziecie wymyślać w wykończeniówce to powinno starczyć nawet na garaż...ogrodzić taką działkę można za 10.000zł. a można i za 50.000zł. :smile: .....a co do ceny działki to tę z OLX'a z dobrą negocjacją kupisz za ok.100k.PLN :smile:

----------


## Pablos3k

> Witamy.. 
> my też się nie znamy ale wzajemnie się tu wspieramy jak nie dać się ograć państeu, nierzetelnym lub za drogim wykonawcom itp.


Hehe, bardzo mnie bawi powiedzenie "a kto panu tak spier***" gdy ktos przyjdzie i zobaczy, bo wiadomo ze 'fachowców' w kraju to od groma, a ludzi z talentem to już mało.




> Jeśli garaż tylko na auto to blaszak. Jak chcesz tam trzymać wartościowe rzeczy typu rower czy kosiarka no to jakiś solidniejszy .  Działka za 150 to znaczy ze chałupa tez za tyle.  Z7 będzie za drogi jeśli będziesz za wszystko płacił. Chałupa za 200 tysi to mnóstwo własnej pracy. Jeśli nie przeszkadzaja ci schody i skosy to dom z poddaszem użytkowym może być tańszy.


Nie lubię schodów, ale gdy nie ma co się lubi to się nie robi własnego pokoju na poddaszu  :big lol: 




> *Pablos3k* pisze, że 300k.PLN max na dom - bez działki....jeżeli włożycie trochę Swojej pracy w budowę,  plus mądre rozwiązania z forum....jak najbardziej się zmieścisz w tej kwocie, jeżeli nie będziecie wymyślać w wykończeniówce to powinno starczyć nawet na garaż...ogrodzić taką działkę można za 10.000zł. a można i za 50.000zł......a co do ceny działki to tę z OLX'a z dobrą negocjacją kupisz za ok.100k.PLN


Dzialka jest fajna, mysle ze jutro postaram sie namowic tatuska aby z nim pojechac i ja obejrzec ciut blizej niz w monitorze, tylko czy 715m2 to wystarczajaca powierzchnia na dom + garaz 2 slotowy + zeby cokolwiek miejsca zostalo pod domem? Na styk w sumie tez moze byc, zawsze to dobre zagospodarowanie, a nie wiecej koszenia trawy  :smile: 
Hanss myslisz ze ktos spusci az 18.000 z ceny? W sumie jakby przyjsc z bilonem w rece zwiazanym gumka i 100k i spisujemy akt notarialny albo odchodze. Hmm

----------


## CodeSnipper

Za 300tysi to z7 powinno się udać nawet pod klucz.

----------


## Hanss

> Dzialka jest fajna, mysle ze jutro postaram sie namowic tatuska aby z nim pojechac i ja obejrzec ciut blizej niz w monitorze, tylko czy 715m2 to wystarczajaca powierzchnia na dom + garaz 2 slotowy + zeby cokolwiek miejsca zostalo pod domem? Na styk w sumie tez moze byc, zawsze to dobre zagospodarowanie, a nie wiecej koszenia trawy 
> Hanss myslisz ze ktos spusci az 18.000 z ceny? W sumie jakby przyjsc z bilonem w rece zwiazanym gumka i 100k i spisujemy akt notarialny albo odchodze. Hmm


715m2 jak najbardziej da radę pobudować na niej dom, powierzchnia zabudowy domu ok. 150m2....to zostaje blisko 550m2....podjazdy, itp....i masz jeszcze 400m2 pięknego ogrodu :smile: 
Co do ceny....trzeba negocjować, wyciągnij jutro telefon i pytaj....na to ma wpływ bardzo dużo czynników....ale uwierz mi, że to co kto woła, a ceny transakcyjne, to nie raz więcej niż te 18k.PLN :smile:

----------


## Pablos3k

> Za 300tysi to z7 powinno się udać nawet pod klucz.


Bardzo dobra wiadomosc  :smile: 




> 715m2 jak najbardziej da radę pobudować na niej dom, powierzchnia zabudowy domu ok. 150m2....to zostaje blisko 550m2....podjazdy, itp....i masz jeszcze 400m2 pięknego ogrodu
> Co do ceny....trzeba negocjować, wyciągnij jutro telefon i pytaj....na to ma wpływ bardzo dużo czynników....ale uwierz mi, że to co kto woła, a ceny transakcyjne, to nie raz więcej niż te 18k.PLN


Kolejna bardzo dobra wiadomosc, patrze na to coraz bardziej optymistycznie, teraz tylko aby mój optymizm podzielili rodzice i powoli do przodu  :smile:  Ta działeczka stoi już jakis czas widzę, sprzedawca zszedł 2000 jak do tej pory w ciągu bodajże miesiąca.
A więc na tym  etapie zakańczam spam, gdy dowiem się czegos więcej to napiszę kolejny post  :smile: 

edit: skoro jest już post to dodam i pytanie, ile może kosztować postawienie murowanego garażu 2 slotowego? W przyszłosci mam zamiar trochę pogrzebać przy autach więc garaż ze składzikiem na rzeczy wręcz wskazany  :big tongue:

----------


## Hanss

Jutro dzwoń i proponuj równą "stówę" i posłuchasz jego reakcji.....ale zanim zaproponujesz swoją cenę, najpierw zadaj pytanie: Jaka jest Pana ostateczna cena, zobaczysz co powie i wtedy wal śmiało swoją! .....będziesz po telefonie wiedział o wiele więcej :yes:

----------


## DEZET

Pablos3k - sprawdź w księdze wieczystej tą działeczkę. Wpis o mediach lakoniczny- mogą być na działce, ale mogą też być obok, np. w drodze. Z tą drogą też jakiś myk - prywatna, czyli mogą dojść jakieś koszty utrzymania- nie wiem, warto sprawdzić lub zapytać mieszkających przy niej. 
Możesz  też wystąpić do gminy o warunki zabudowy- będzie wiadomo, co może stanąć na działce, jaka powierzchnia zabudowy, itp.
300k na dom to moim zdaniem sporo, ale każdą złotówkę trzeba oglądać  :wink: 
Ogrodzenie możesz zrobić z siatki- pewnie tylko 3 strony, bo zakładam, że od wybudowanego sąsiada już jest. Zrobić tylko na gotowo bramę i furtkę, siatkę można wymienić, jak Ci się znudzi. Jeśli posadzisz wzdłuż ogrodzenia żywopłot, tuje- siatka przestanie "przeszkadzać", nie będzie widoczna.
I najważniejsze- określ sobie, co w swoim domu potrzebujesz (powierzchnia, ilość pokoi, parterówka, czy z poddaszem, usytuowanie względem stron świata, itp. - z tego "wykluje" się konkretny projekt.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Dodałbym jeszcze, że kilkanaście tygodni należałoby spędzić na czytaniu o wadach i zaletach konkretnych rozwiązań: parter czy z poddaszem, murowany czy szkielet, z garażem czy bez, energooszczędny czy z kotłownią itd...

Przykład: u mnie na początku nie myślałem wcale że mogę nie mieć kotłowni, z czasem okazało się że praktycznie jej nie mam. Zaoszczędziłem więc jakieś 15 tysięcy na samej instalacji i montażu - byłoby więcej, ale różnica poszła w izolację. Zaczynałem od parterówki, mam dom z poddaszem. Miał być najpierw murowany, skończyłem w szkielecie.

----------


## Bejaro

Poza KW w MPZP trzeba sprawdzić jaki dom można tam postawić bo to osiedle można spodziewać sie że ze jest to dokładnie sprecyzowane.

----------


## dawiddur

> Poza KW w MPZP trzeba sprawdzić jaki dom można tam postawić bo to osiedle można spodziewać sie że ze jest to dokładnie sprecyzowane.


Nie do końca rozumiem co masz na myśli. To właśnie w uchwale Rady miasta/ gminy w sprawie uchwalenia miejscowego planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego widnieją zapisy określające dopuszczalny rodzaj zabudowy w danym miejscu/ obrębie/ miejscowości itd. Łatwo i przyjemnie czyta się te uchwały więc korzystając z internetu dowiesz się wszystkiego w w/w kwestii.

----------


## DEZET

> Nie do końca rozumiem co masz na myśli. To właśnie w uchwale Rady miasta/ gminy w sprawie uchwalenia miejscowego planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego widnieją zapisy określające dopuszczalny rodzaj zabudowy w danym miejscu/ obrębie/ miejscowości itd. Łatwo i przyjemnie czyta się te uchwały więc korzystając z internetu dowiesz się wszystkiego w w/w kwestii.


Dokładnie to samo napisał Bejaro... ale krócej  :wink:  Tak czy inaczej- do MPZP trzeba zajrzeć.

----------


## dawiddur

> Dokładnie to samo napisał Bejaro... ale krócej  Tak czy inaczej- do MPZP trzeba zajrzeć.


Niby tak, ale jednak nie. Może się czepiam, ale... interpunkcja jest potrzebna.

----------


## eprom

Ja buduje kornel energo, obecnie mam juź elewacje na gotowo, wewnątrz instalacje elektryczne, hydrauliczne i tynki położone, zostało ocieplenie podłogi, wylewka i wykończenie wnętrza,  wydane 180 tys zl bez działki.

----------


## Grayson

http://z500.pl/projekt/223/Z254,maly...ne-ogolne.html.Liczę bez wykończenia wewnątrz, czyli płytek,paneli,,kuchni,sprzętu agd w domu centralne na ekogroszek.Trzeba jeszcze położyć tynk na ściany na zewnątrz budynku oraz wykończyć taras i schodki wejściowe(wylane).Moja praca przy budowie to zakup materiałów i pilnowanie jakości i terminów. Miałem jedną ekipę plus fachowcy po poszczególnych instalacjach.Na materiałach nie oszczędzałem doszło kilka pierdół wyszło około 180 tys zł( w tym wszystkie przyłącza woda,prąd,kanalizacja)

----------


## Nefer

Czyli w 200k się nie zmieścisz do zamieszkania.

----------


## Kamil2015

Witam,
postanowiłem założyć konto na forum ponieważ potrzebuję porad i opinii osób którzy wybudowali już swój własny wymarzony domek.

Wraz z Żoną stoję przed dylematem : budować czy nie budować? Największym problemem dla nas są koszty budowy domu. Na ten cel moglibyśmy przeznaczyć około 200 tys zł. Chciałbym większość prac wykonać sam pod nadzorem kierownika budowy. Wracając do najważniejszego: kosztów. Czy w tej cenie jest realne wybudowanie domu ? Szukamy projektu domku do 120 metrów z garażem w bryle, najlepiej domek parterowy z możliwością aranżacji poddasza użytkowego kiedyś. przeglądałem projekty i koszty takich domków to 220 tys, 250 tys nie raz pisało 330 tys .

Doradźcie mi proszę jak mam podchodzić do tych kosztów budowy podanych na stronach ? Czy te koszty to koszty budowy systemem zleconym ? Czy te koszty najczęściej są zaniżone ? Mieszkamy z żoną w miasteczku do 25 tys ludzi więc czy budowa domu w małym miasteczku będzie tańsza niż np na obrzeżach wielkiego miasta??? Jak mam się do tego ustosunkować? czy te koszty na stronach to budowa domu pod klucz?

Bardzo prosiłbym o opinie osób które się budowały samemu. jak u was wyglądały koszty budowy czy wyrobiliście się w zakładanym budżecie?? czy może wam brakło ? 

proszę o pomoc.

----------


## jajmar

Za 200 tys domu 120 m2+poddasze do adaptacji nie zbudujesz nawet jak sam wszystko zrobisz. Masz niski budżet to zapomnij o garażu. O kosztach budowy jest  tu masa wątków o tym czy można za 200 tys również poczytaj tam jest sporo info. Szacuj koszty budowy 2500-3000 zł/m2

----------


## Kamil2015

Ale to nie rozumiem. U nas w miescie deweloperzy buduja domy szeregowe jeden 100 metrow za 240.000 drugi 90 metrowe za 220 000 zl a trzeci 140 metrow za 250 000 zl. Wszystkie domy do stanu deweloperskiego, ale jest dzialka ok 200 metrow. Policzylem ze doprowadzenie tych domkow pod klucz to ok 50 tys zl.  W tej cenie jest robocizna, dzialka, no i zysk dewelopere. To nie rozumiem czemu ja nie moglbym wybudowac domku za 200 tys.??? Nie place za robocizne,  za dzialke, itp. A i tak ma wyjsc drozej ?? Nie rozumiem tego.

----------


## sylwekr

Chcesz tanio, można np zaczynając od fundamentu w grunt, bez izolacji i ocieplenia, później ściany np z pustaków żużlowych, ocieplenie parę centymetrów styropianu, najtańsze okna itd.... i może z tych 200 tys jeszcze ci zostanie. 2500-3000 to koszt  wybudowania domu zgodnie ze sztuką, z przyzwoitych materiałów. Ja buduję parterówkę 100m2, planuję prawie wszystko sam zrobić, ale o zmieszczeniu w 200 tys nawet nie marzę, może to dlatego że na pewno będzie to dom energooszczędny, ale i dlatego że już rozpocząłem budowę i wiem jak pieniądze się rozchodzą...

----------


## Grayson

W domu już mieszkam od listopada.Budowa trwała 6 miesięcy.Tak jak napisałem nie oszczędzałem na materiałach a wykończenie środka to indywidualna sprawa.Na tę porę bez tynku na zewnątrz i wykończenia tarasu około 220 tys.Także widzę, że, gdybym nie miał innych pomysłów((cześć kasy poszła wokół domu) zamknąłbym się w magicznych 200 tys zł.

----------


## Antymateria

1. Nie sugeruj się kosztorysami z gotowych projektów.
2. Dla mnie niski budżet i garaż w bryle budynku to nieporozumienie. No chyba, że jest Ci bardzo potrzebne takie miejsce i potrafisz wytłumaczyć dlaczego budujesz za dziesiątki tyś zł salon dla dupowozu. 
3. Deweloper robi hurtowo X domów. Wszystko robi się tańsze : robocizna, materiały, przygotowania. Termin "Mass production (masowa produkcja)" został wprowadzony w 1926r. przez Henry'ego Forda wraz z linią montażową. Czego tu nie rozumieć? 
4. Skąd wiesz z jakich materiałów buduje deweloper? Pewnie jakaś taniocha - nie wierzę, że z dobrych materiałów. 
5. Za mój dom 130m2 sama robocizna za SSO to 30-60tyś zł (tyle wołają ekipy). Tyle jesteś w stanie oszczędzić od wbicia łopaty. Materiały to około 80-100tyś zł. 

Jest na forum temat o budowach domu za 200tyś, 250tyś, 300tyś, 350tyś..... można zbudować za 200, ale odpowiedni metraż, masa własnej pracy, dobór materiałów, szukanie, kombinowanie.... Polecam poniższe tematy do przestudiowania. Ja liczę 2500zł-3000zł brutto / m2 powierzchni całkowitej systemem zleconym. 

Zapoznaj się z poniższymi wątkami. W jednym masz ponad 500 stron postów na temat, który Cię interesuje. Owocnej lektury.

Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć?
Marzyć każdy może (dom do 300 tyś. zł)

----------


## jajmar

> Ale to nie rozumiem. U nas w miescie deweloperzy buduja domy szeregowe jeden 100 metrow za 240.000 drugi 90 metrowe za 220 000 zl a trzeci 140 metrow za 250 000 zl. Wszystkie domy do stanu deweloperskiego, ale jest dzialka ok 200 metrow. Policzylem ze doprowadzenie tych domkow pod klucz to ok 50 tys zl.  W tej cenie jest robocizna, dzialka, no i zysk dewelopere. To nie rozumiem czemu ja nie moglbym wybudowac domku za 200 tys.??? Nie place za robocizne,  za dzialke, itp. A i tak ma wyjsc drozej ?? Nie rozumiem tego.


Nie pisałeś ze chcesz budować szeregówkę. Zawsze to mniej ocieplenia czasem wspólne ściany. Jeszcze taniej wyjdzie mieszkanie w bloku. 

Sądzę że 120m2 nie wykończysz ze stanu deweloperskiego za 50 tyś. Jedna łazienka to wydatek 5-8 tyś. Jedne drzwi wewnętrzne najtańsze to 500-600 zł. Kuchnia to kolejna 10, a kotłownia? Te wartości często potem się okazują za niskie bo za te minimalne kwoty   kupujesz często coś co nie bardzo pasuje do nowego domu. I masz potem tu tysiąc więcej tam tysiąc -szczególnie na wykończeniu.

----------


## Artur i Lidia

W którymś z dzienników budowy Z7 inwestorzy sami z pomocą rodziny  postawili domek i sami go wykańczają szacując koszt całkowity budowy  z wykończeniem na 160 zł bez garażu. Mój Z7 L35 też bez garażu za to z wysokim poddaszem wyniósł na gotowo (wraz meblami) około 245-250 tys zł, jednak większość prac zlecaliśmy . I powierzchnia użytkowa parteru to 82m2. Innymi słowy jak zauważyli już moim przedmówcy, będzie ciężko i okupione masą kompromisów i ograniczeń. A może żeby ograniczyć koszty zredukuj marzenia o dużym domu z garażem do niedużego domku z wiatą garażową, lub z czasem dobuduj garaż do domu, lub wolno stojący.

----------


## Zdun Darek B

Ciekawe jak wiele osób obecnie buduje domy o metrażu poniżej 100 ??

----------


## massi

Duzo do myslenia dal mi antymateria. Faktycznie skoro koszt budowy domu to minimum 2500 zl za metr, a garaz ma ok 20 metrow to zeby auto nie moklo wydam minimum 50 tys zlotych. Faktycznie duzo. Z drugiej strony i tak wydam te pieniadze tylko ze zamiast garazu bedzie np pokoj. 

Czyli szacujac wasze sugestje mam nie patrzec koszty w projekcie. W projekcie domku ktory mi sie podoba m182 jest kosztorys na ok 210 tys. Czyli mam liczyc na minimum 250 tys zlotych ? ale to jest do stanu pod klucz ?

----------


## grend

2500-3000 za metr  :ohmy:  :sick:   - to deweloperzy w małych miastach sa w takim razie sponsorami bo sprzedają mieszkania za 2500-3000 za metr gdzie w cenie masz jeszcze działke z zagospodarowaniem nie mówac o biurokracji którą musza przepł  - pokonać. Jeszcze Kamil pisze że chce większość prac wykonać sam.... Brakuje tutaj jeszcze Nefer...

----------


## Kamil2015

Grand nie rozumiem za bardzo do czego zmierzasz, U nas faktycznie masz domy szeregowe w stanie deweloperskim po ok 1800 zł metr do 2500 zł metr. nie wiem na prawdę o co Ci chodzi? Po odliczeniu zysku inwestora, robocizny pracowników itp to takie domki nie są warte więcej niż 150 tys, a sprzedają za 250 tys zł.

Artur i Lidia mógłbyś napisać ile faktycznie wyniósł was ten domek oraz jakie koszty budowy były napisane w projekcie. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jakie odchylenie jest od projektu. Oraz gdzie mogę znaleźć takie dzienniki ??

----------


## dez

http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...SAMOROB%C3%93W

Tutaj masz dzienniki samorobów, może się jeszcze bardziej napalisz na samodzielną budowę, a może stwierdzisz że to nie dla Ciebie. 

Dużo zależy od tego czy masz działkę, jeśli nie to zapomnij o zmieszczeniu się w budżecie. Dodatkowo wybór projektu to mega istotna sprawa, domek musi być maksymalnie prosty, o garażu w bryle zapomnij. Poczytaj wątek który wrzucił Antymateria. Nie powiem Ci że się da albo nie da bo sam nie budowałem jeszcze, ale sporo osób robi w dziennikach kalkulację z której wychodzi ile wydają na budowę. Jeśli za 200tys na 120m2 (a w zasadzie niecałe 100m2 bo bez garażu) chcesz doprowadzić do stanu deweloperskiego (+ podłogi) to moim zdaniem przy dobrym projekcie i dużym zaangażowaniu pracy własnej jest szansa. Pytanie tylko na ile się czujesz i masz pojęcie o budownictwie.

----------


## grend

> Grand nie rozumiem za bardzo do czego zmierzasz, U nas faktycznie masz domy szeregowe w stanie deweloperskim po ok 1800 zł metr do 2500 zł metr. nie wiem na prawdę o co Ci chodzi? Po odliczeniu zysku inwestora, robocizny pracowników itp to takie domki nie są warte więcej niż 150 tys, a sprzedają za 250 tys zł.
> 
> Artur i Lidia mógłbyś napisać ile faktycznie wyniósł was ten domek oraz jakie koszty budowy były napisane w projekcie. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jakie odchylenie jest od projektu. Oraz gdzie mogę znaleźć takie dzienniki ??


No o tym piszę - że deweloperzy zarabiają sprzedając domy za 2500-3000 za m2 z działką i z własnym zyskiem, a na forum dowiadujesz się ze koszt budowy domu to ta sama cena - oczywiście to sa opinie 2 osób którzy zawsze się pojawiają pod tego typu postami - Jajmar Nefer. Według mnie za 200tysiecy z praca własną bez problemu postawisz dom 120m z pomalowanymi ścianami i zrobionymi podłogami - oczywiście to będzie normalny dom z normalnych materiałów

----------


## Kalisa

Jasne, bez problemu .... I to jeszcze dom 120 m !  Poczytaj wątek o którym wspomniano wyżej i zobacz ilu osobom udało się wybudować dom w tej cenie. 
Na początku przygody z budowaniem każdy myśli ze wybuduje taniej niż piszą na forum, proponuję przejrzeć dzienniki małych domów bo to właśnie tam widać na co poszła każda złotówka.
Nie potraficie czytac ze zrozumieniem.
1. Deweloper ma inne ceny niż wy bo kupuje większe ilości.  To tak jakby pani ze spożywczaka osiedlowego chciała mieć niższe ceny niż Biedronka. 
2. Deweloper buduje jednocześnie kilka / kilkanascie domów więc ceny robocizny też będą inne.
3. Używa tańszych materiałów np. styropianu. Widzieliście domy od dewelopera ocieplone 30 cm styropianu ?

----------


## jajmar

> Według mnie za 200tysiecy z praca własną bez problemu postawisz dom 120m z pomalowanymi ścianami i zrobionymi podłogami - oczywiście to będzie normalny dom z normalnych materiałów


Ja mam pytanie ile domów w tej cenie postawiłeś ? 

Co do pisania o szeregowce i działce warto się zastanowić ile ta działka ma pow. autor wspomniał o 2 arach ile to w wartości budynku ? 5-10 tyś? (piszecie o małych miastach). 

Piszesz o tym że deweloper ponosi koszty biurokracji, budując dom również ponosisz takie koszty "papiery" do domku to lekko licząc wydatek 5 tyś. Dolicz do tego badanie gruntu, geodetę i kierownika i  masz kolejne 5 tyś. I masz na domek już 190 tyś. Przyłącza do budynku to kolejne tysiące uciekające z budżetu tak nie zaczynając domu może mieć 180tys na budowę z tych 200.

----------


## grend

Jak myślicie ze developer płaci mniej za robociznę to się możecie baaaaardzo zdziwić - bo nie buduja mu te Heńki tylko już firmy które maja prezesa sekretarke biuro samochód służbowy itd. Jak budujesz sam - nie wiem mam to podkreślić ? to do stanu developerskiego za 1500 pln za metr można zrobić BEZPROBLEMU !!!!!!!! - tu dam pare wykrzykników. Nie interesuje mnie później kto co włozy do środka czy szafę z Ikea za 150 pln czy mebel renesansowy za 15000pln. Czy połozy sobie płytki za 200pln za metr czy za 20 - czy zrobi sobie schody drewniane za 20 tysięcy czy z betonu i płytek za 1000pln....

----------


## Frofo007

Na pocieszenie Ci napiszę, że mój kolega wybudował około 150m2 po podłodze za 250tyś w stanie do zamieszkania, ale bez pomalowanej elewacji i masy innych pierdół.
Przy czym dom prosty z 2-spadowym dachem bez żadnych udziwnień, część prac wykonał sam, tak myślę, że z 20%.

Wszystko zależy od tego jakich materiałów użyjesz bo przecież ścianę możesz ocieplić 10cm styropianu, ale też i 20cm. Na dach możesz położyć blachę czy też ceramikę. Także to czy się zmieścisz w 200tyś zależy od Ciebie - ile pracy włożysz, jakie materiały, jaki projekt (czy prosty, czy też skomplikowany), sposób ogrzewania itd.
Dla bezpieczeństwa szukaj czegoś do 100m2 po podłodze.
Ja mam w planach dom około 140m2 po podłodze i zmieścić się w 300tyś. Będzie trudno, ale jeśli się nie uda to przecież góry wykańczać nie muszę od razu.

----------


## jajmar

> do stanu developerskiego za 1500 pln za metr można zrobić BEZPROBLEMU !!!!!!!! - tu dam pare wykrzykników.



policzmy zatem 1500x120=180 000 na papiery i inne sprawy poszło 10tyś czyli za stan deweloperski masz 190tyś wydane. Za 10 tyś wykończysz 120m2 ?

----------


## grend

> policzmy zatem 1500x120=180 000 na papiery i inne sprawy poszło 10tyś czyli za stan deweloperski masz 190tyś wydane. Za 10 tyś wykończysz 120m2 ?


Co tutaj udowadniasz ? Może weźmiesz słowik i znajdziesz słowo bezproblemowo ?

----------


## jajmar

> Co tutaj udowadniasz ?


Zgadnij.

----------


## Kamil2015

Ja zabardzo nie mam co napisac w tym temacie bo jeszcze nigdy nic nie budowalem i nie mam dosiwadczenia.  Ale naprawde trudno mi uwierzyc ze deweloper ma jakies materialy duzo tansze. U nas jeden deweloper buduje dom 140 m za 250000. Dzialka mala bo 170m. U nas srednia cena ziemi to ok 100 zl za metr. Czyli dom juz jest wart 233 tys. Bylem ogladac, woda podciagnieta, gaz podciagniety, kanalizacja podciagnieta, nie ma ogrzewania, jest instalacja elektryczna. Trzeba zrobic sufity, instalacje wodno kan, ogrzewanie, wylewki. To wszystko z tych wazniejszych rzeczy. ale podczas budowy widzialem ze kazdy segment ma swoje sciany boczne, miedzy segmentami jest jakies 3 moze 5 cm styropianu. Podczas rozmowy z deweloperem dowiedzialem sie ze zatrudnia jedna forme do murowania, druga do ocieplenia, trzecia firma robi elektryke, czwarta wstawia okna, a piata robi dach. I kazda z tych firm ma zysk z tego. Rozumiem gdyby ten deweloper mial firme budowlana i placil stala stawke sqoim pracownikom ale on zatrudnoa firmy do tego, plus zysk dewelopra. To na czysty rozum ile kosztuje wybudowanie takiego domu? Moze 140 moze 160 tys wiecej nie. To teraz dlaczego budujac samemu dom koszt bylby 3 razy wyzszy. Nie umiem tego zrozumiec. 
Chcialbym aby wypowiedzial sie ktos kto budowal i napisal jaki byl koszt w kosztorysie budowy a ile faktycznie kosztowalo wybudowanie domu.

----------


## jajmar

Kamil z Twoich wyliczeń wynika że zysk na jednym segmencie szeregówki w zasadzie w stanie surowym zamkniętym +prąd to 73-93 tyś za jeden segment. Nie wiem gdzie jest ta mityczna kraina w której mieszkasz ale nie trać czasu zajmij się deweloperką. 

Nie mam siły i czasu się tu wykłócać ze białe jest białe. Buduj i licz a potem pochwal się jak poszło. Życzę sukcesów.

----------


## Artur i Lidia

> ... ile faktycznie wyniósł was ten domek oraz jakie koszty budowy były napisane w projekcie. Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jakie odchylenie jest od projektu. Oraz gdzie mogę znaleźć takie dzienniki ??


Tak jak napisałem w poście wyżej, koszt całkowity budowy z wykończeniem, meblami i wszystkim co potrzebne do urządzenia domu to około 245 tys. zł. Na stronie studia z500.pl podają kosztorys orientacyjny na 160 tys. zł dla z7 35, w moim rozumieniu to kwota do stanu tzw. deweloperskiego. Zajrzyj do realizacji z7 na stronie studia z500 jest trochę realizacji, ale kultowy dziennik budowy jest na tym forum, czyli Bukowa chatka, warte przeczytania.
Zobacz tego bloga  http://z500.pl/plac-budowy/Z7_35/834...html?sort=data   .

----------


## Kamil2015

No to ładnie na tej stronie z500 zaniżyli ten kosztorys.

Ale jestem Ciekawy jaka może być cena postawienia tego domu według was? m172 http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...ge=2#materialy

----------


## Artur i Lidia

Nie do końca jest tak, że na stronie z500 zaniżyli kosztorys, tam podają ceny średnie i wykończenie podstawowe. A ja podałem Ci mój koszt całkowity wraz z umeblowaniem i różnicą w cenie z uwagi na zmiany w projekcie i wybór materiałów,itp. Sam stan surowy zamknięty w moim przypadku to około 95 tys. zł. 
A kosztorys projektu do którego podałeś link wygląda mi na stan deweloperski i może okazać się realny, ale to zależy od systemu budowy, przy systemie gospodarczym realne.

----------


## DEZET

Zapomnieliście o jednym- najczęściej na stronach projektów podawana cena jest netto. Nie zaglądałem tu jakiś czas, a nagle  znacznie wzrosły ceny za m2: 2500-3000 ? Ja buduję 116m2 pow. użytkowej; z garażem i pom. gosp. 152m2. Na razie wyszło ok. 160k. Wszystkie media na działce. Zostało do zrobienia 200m2 tynków, wylewka z podłogówką, instalacja wodna i gazowa, ocieplenie zewnętrzne, szpachlowanie sufitów i ich docieplenie, potem płytki, panele, malowanie. Co się da robię sam! 
Jak się nie ma wielkiego budżetu to wystarczą drzwi za 300zł, nie muszą być za 600. Inne rzeczy też nie muszą być za "kosmiczne" pieniądze. 
Warto tam, gdzie to możliwe wydać więcej- chodzi mi o elementy, których potem poprawić nie można- np. lepsze rury do instalacji, lepsze materiały na ocieplenia. Zamiast "standardowego" 12cm styro na elewacji dać min.20cm, itp. To się potem zwróci w rachunkach za ogrzewanie.

----------


## eryk77

Przeczytałem cały temat, na moje szczęście zanim zacząłem budowę. Projekt, który kupiłem wylądował na allegro, na moje szczęście. Ale do rzeczy, po lekturze tego tematu i wielu przemyśleniach zweryfikowałem marzenia o zdrowy rozsądek. Mam kilka projektów wraz z przeróbkami jakich chcę dokonać. 

Projekt nr 1

http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Karol-TRW-972

Po przeróbkach



Projekt nr 2 

http://z500.pl/projekt/381/Z11_120,p....html?mirror=0

Po przeróbkach



Projekt nr 3 

http://z500.pl/projekt/726/Z253,part....html?mirror=0

Po przeróbkach



Projekt nr 4

http://z500.pl/projekt/229/Z262,pros....html?mirror=0

Po przeróbkach



Projekt nr 5

http://z500.pl/projekt/758/Z308,maly....html?mirror=0

Po przeróbkach



Projekty od 1 do 4 są w lustrzanach odbiciach, projekt 5 jest "normalny".  Wszystkie projekty są w zasadzie podobne, różnią się tylko metrażem. No i w z11 nie wygospodarowałem w domu pomieszczenia gospodarczego, jest powiększona kotłownia na to. Celowo wybrałem małe domki tak, żeby zmieścić jeszcze kotłownie+ garaż i nie przekroczyć 100m w sumie. Dużo myślałem nad prądem, ale koszt kotłowni zwróci się po około 10-12 latach, do tego dochodzi czynnik psychologiczny w postaci - mniejszy rachunek co miesiąc, lepsze samopoczucie. Z garażu chciałem zrezygnować w każdym projekcie, ale jeśli już wymyśliłem sobie tą kotłownię na ekogroch to głupio by chyba wyglądała taka sama dobudówka (bez garażu) do domu. Tak przynajmniej myślę. Garaż byłby dobudowany, nie w bryle domu, nieocieplony. Z kominków rezygnuje w każdym projekcie. Czy te projekty kosztami będą się znacznie od siebie różnić? Czy wybierać obojętnie jaki? Coś pominąłem, o czymś nie pomyślałem? Swego czasu zapowiadała się tu ciekawa dyskusja, o ile obniżać metraż tak aby malały koszty. Niżej niż te 67-75 metrów już nie zejdę, to minimum. Rodzina 2+1. Oczywiście chciałbym w magicznej kwocie się zmieścić. Niestety wiele przy budowie nie pomogę, znam się tylko teoretycznie, z fizycznych prac mogę jedynie coś nosić, trzymać, mieszać, podawać.Roboty się nie boję, ale niestety się nie znam. Budowa ekipami, miejsce - podkarpacie. Szarpać się?

----------


## jajmar

> ale jeśli już wymyśliłem sobie tą kotłownię na ekogroch


Przy tym metrażu domu to chyba nie najlepszy pomysł. Nie ma tak małych kotłów na groch. Co z CWU latem? 
Czemu nie gaz?

----------


## Antymateria

W kwestii tematu domu za 200tyś zł...

Niedawno oglądałem trzy domy poleconej mi firmy (nie będę wymieniał nazwy i robił reklamy bo nie o to chodzi), z którą współpracuje bliska mi osoba z mojej rodziny. Namawiano mnie, abym pojechał i zobaczył zanim zdecyduje się na murowany dom.

No i pojechałem, zobaczyłem.... Oględziny dały mi baaaaardzo do myślenia, czy nie postawić takiego szkieletora w 2 miesiące i po prostu mieszkać... Przyjechałem skołowany, bo wizja budowy domu w 2 miesiące gotowego do zamieszkania jest kusząca. 

Kilka szczegółów:
- konstrukcja szkieletowa na palach.
- dom stawiany od A do Z w 2 miesiące - wystarczy wstawić meble, załatwić przyłącza, papiery i mieszkać
- wykonanie według indywidualnego projektu
- architekt+papierologia+kierownik budowy w jednym = 7tyś zł ekstra 
- wykonanie łącznie z ogrzewaniem, płytkami, malowaniem itd itp. 
- ogrzewanie kominkiem lub piecem gazowym - grzejniki w domu
- klimatyzacja mechaniczna płatna ekstra
- wybieramy jakie chcemy panele, płytki, kolory
- drzwi i okna drewniane bardzo dobrej jakości
- blachodachówka
- wykonane wszystkie instalacje - co, woda, prąd, kanalizacja
- grubość ściany około 26cm (jeżeli dobrze zapamiętałem)

Cena 2100zł brutto/m2, co dla domu 90m2 daje 189tyś zł. 11tyś zł zostaje w zapasie na różne załatwienia (jak pisałem ekstra trzeba doliczyć architekta 7tyś zł).

Widziałem trzy domy zbudowane przez tą firmę. Rozmawiałem z właścicielem, który zrobił na mnie duże wrażenie - starszy doświadczony Pan, który widać było, że chciał nam doradzić, pomóc - ponieważ byliśmy z polecenia u niego.

Piszę o tym, ponieważ postawienie domu za 200tyś zł w takiej technologi z odpowiednia firmą wydaje się jak najbardziej realne. I to tylko w 2 miesiące zamiast w 2-3 lata + użeranie się z ekipami i wykonawcami. 

Oczywiście poza samym domem trzeba mieć na meble, roboty przydomowe - np. droga, podjazd, studzienka, przyłącze i inne które się napatoczą. Nie wspominam już nawet o działce... Temat rzeka....

----------


## eryk77

> Przy tym metrażu domu to chyba nie najlepszy pomysł. Nie ma tak małych kotłów na groch. Co z CWU latem? 
> Czemu nie gaz?


W tym problem, że gazu nie ma i się nie zanosi. CWU latem - ekogroch. Piece jakieś 10-12 kW są. Będą za duże?

----------


## DEZET

Antymateria - 2-3m-ce samo postawienie domu. Wcześniej trzeba te podstawowe elementy zmontować w fabryce- to też jakiś czas, papierologii też w tydzień nie załatwisz.. Spokojnie dodaj kilka m-cy na wszystko. Jak dobrze pójdzie w ciągu pół roku (optymistycznie) się wprowadzisz. Znajdz takie domy tego wykonawcy, które mają kilka lat i spytaj właścicieli, jak się mieszka.

Eryk77- w Z11 - problematyczne przesuwne drzwi w salonie dzielące stół na pół. 
                  Z253 - jakaś ciasnota w przejściu z kuchni do jadalni (stół)
                  Z262 - jakieś zbyteczne moim zdaniem ścianki- salon, kuchnia.
                  Z308 - nieakceptowalne wejście do łazienki z wiatrołapu. 
 To tak na szybko moje uwagi.

----------


## eryk77

Te ścianki to kosmetyka, można wyrzucić. A kwestia kosztów? Obojętnie jaki project wybiorę czy gdzieś o czymś zapomniałem? Da się to upchnąć w 200 tysiącach z tym garażem I kotłownią? Bo sama kotłownia to chyba głupio będzie wyglądać

----------


## Michal_Wawa

> Te ścianki to kosmetyka, można wyrzucić. A kwestia kosztów?


Walcząc o każdą złotówkę robienie domu z garażem jest Idiotyczne. 
Wystarczy najprostsza wiata + grzałka elektryczna do bloku silnika i nagrzewnica w środku auta. I za sumaryczną cenę (razem z tą wiatą) ze 3 tys zł wsiada się do ciepłego auta.

----------


## DEZET

To się tylko tak wydaje, że wiata to grosze. Poza tym kolega potrzebuje też kotłownię, więc do dobudowania zamiast wiaty, która musi mieć solidny dach- kawałka fundamentu i ściany nie jest już wielkim kosztem. Może być bez bramy garażowej(wiata jej nie ma), ale zawsze można dołożyć. Tynki też nie muszą być od razu. Kiedyś liczyłem i mój garaż zmieści się w ok.20-25tys., ale od postawienia murów wszystko robię sam.

----------


## Kasia242

Z7 to jest 150 tysięcy + 100 tysięcy robocizna....pod klucz z bardzo dobrych materiałów..oczywiście bez działki :smile: .
pozdrawiam

----------


## Artur i Lidia

To co napisał *front247* nawet w wersji Z7 35 bez większego problemu pod klucz , licząc w to projekt, adaptację,  mapy, geodetów, przyłącza z wykonawstwem.
 U mnie wiata w której mieszczą się 2 samochody z dachem wykonanym podobnie jak dom wyniosła 9 tys.zł.

----------


## eryk77

Będzie jednak Z78 z małymi zmianami

http://z500.pl/projekt/76/Z78,projek...a-dzialke.html

Kuchnia zostanie przeniesiona tam gdzie jest w oryginale pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Budynek zostanie w tym miejscu wyrównany ze ścianą tak aby zwiększyć kuchnię. Wnęka będzie tylko tam gdzie są drzwi wejściowe. W miejscu kuchni powstanie mały pokoik około 8m2. 

Teraz powstaje pytanie - garaż dokleić do budynku jako nieocieplony i nieogrzewany czy zrobić tak jak w tym projekcie?

http://z500.pl/projekt/500/Z78_GL,z-...ej-strony.html

Rozumiem, że w takim przypadku gdy ścianki nośne są również w bryle garażu to musiałbym go ocieplić i ogrzewać? Czy nie ma znaczenia, który wariant wybiorę?

Kotłownię planuję z tyłu garażu, czy w związku z tym można umieścić komin w kotłowni czy musi on być gdzieś w domu?

----------


## Kasia242

jesli dołaczysz garaz do domu i nie chcesz go ogrzewać to bedzie on mostkiem. Wybuduj dom ,ociepl..a garaz zrób jako całkowicie osobną bryłę ,,doklejona,, do domku tylko wizualnie,bez łaczenia ze sobą ławy,fundamentów i scian domu i garazu.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Hostessy

Słyszeliście o nowym podatku od nieruchomości, który rząd planuje wcielić w życie już w niedługim czasie? Rok w rok mielibyśmy płacić 1% wartości nieruchomości :C

----------


## solewiecki

> W kwestii tematu domu za 200tyś zł...
> 
> Niedawno oglądałem trzy domy poleconej mi firmy (nie będę wymieniał nazwy i robił reklamy bo nie o to chodzi), z którą współpracuje bliska mi osoba z mojej rodziny. Namawiano mnie, abym pojechał i zobaczył zanim zdecyduje się na murowany dom.
> 
> No i pojechałem, zobaczyłem.... Oględziny dały mi baaaaardzo do myślenia, czy nie postawić takiego szkieletora w 2 miesiące i po prostu mieszkać... Przyjechałem skołowany, bo wizja budowy domu w 2 miesiące gotowego do zamieszkania jest kusząca. 
> 
> Kilka szczegółów:
> - konstrukcja szkieletowa na palach.
> - dom stawiany od A do Z w 2 miesiące - wystarczy wstawić meble, załatwić przyłącza, papiery i mieszkać
> ...


witam,
przeczytałem właśnie Twój post. aktualnie jestem przed wyborem projektu, jeden już kupiony ale zmieniam, a że już kiedyś myślałem o szkielecie to chyba warto rozważyć to ponownie (jest jeszcze czas).
czy możesz podać jakiś namiar na tę konkretną firmę, jakieś linki, zdjęcia, tel? mój mail: solewiecki(małpa)gmail.com
będę ogromnie wdzięczny.
pozdrawiam, Seba

----------


## HenoK

Myślę, że to pasuje do tematu tego wątku : 
https://naturalneosiedle.wordpress.c...-do-rozbudowy/ - koszt budowy 1360 zł/m2, co przy powierzchni 134 m2 (dwa segmenty 5,50m x 8,80m) daje koszt całkowity 182 tys. zł. 
Przy domu szeregowym koszty są jeszcze niższe.

----------


## strzaleq

A jak oceniacie dwa projekty z Archonu :

Dom w zielistkach 
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m6e11f727d39c5  107m
ORAZ
Dom w kordiach
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m74920a0d11e21 135m

W obu wszystkie okna dachowe do likwidacji. 

Chciał bym porównać oba te projekty: Zielistki maja niby wszystko co niezbędne ale jednak jest to malutki domek. Kordie to dom marzeń, ma wszystko co nam się wymarzyło. Pytanie tylko ile trzeba dołożyć żeby go wybudować. Wg. kosztorysów na stronie różnica to  ponad 100 tysiecy, A kordie o połowe większe jednak nie są. Różnica jest w materiałąch i technologiach - jak oceniacie realne koszty budowy tych dwóch domków  na podkarpaciu systemem gospodarczym przy zastosowaniu tych samych technologii ? Porotherm 25, blacha na dachu, likwidacja okien dachowych, likwidacja udziwnionych okien na parterze itp.

----------


## malwusia

dom w zielistkach  -  to prawie to samo, co Z 34 ( z 34 chyba lepszy, ma większą sypialnię na dole). Zajrzyj do wątku Z 34, są tam bieżące ceny

----------


## strzaleq

z34 odpada - jest mniejszy - ma mniej sypialni na górze,mniejszy salon, bardziej doskwierające skosy

----------


## eryk77

Zrobisz coś na budowie?

----------


## malwusia

> z34 odpada - jest mniejszy - ma mniej sypialni na górze,mniejszy salon, bardziej doskwierające skosy



chodziło mi tylko o porównanie cen, bo domy bardzo podobne, a w Z34 prawie wszyscy podnoszą ścianę kolankową  :smile:

----------


## strzaleq

prace nie wymagajace doswiadczenia i z niskim ryzykiem zniszczenia drogiego materialu jak najbardziej czyli np. ukladanie paneli, malowanie, wszelkie porzadkowe, moze instalacja elektryczna itp. Za murowanie, dach , wode itp sie raczej zabieral nie bede

----------


## eryk77

Pierwszy obstawiam na min. 250 tys w górę, drugi około 350 w górę

----------


## dez

Jakieś uwagi do odchudzenia kosztów Domu w jabłonkach 4 ?
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m52ea4801dc444

Plan jest na razie taki żeby zlikwidować z projektu:
- balkony,
- okno narożne (tylko od frontu zostanie)
- okno na ścianie szczytowej w gabinecie,
- kominek (a co za tym idzie komin),
- drzwi z wiatrołapu do spiżarni,
- zostawić jedynie okno dachowe nad schodami,
- okna w sypialniach na górze (albo pojedyńcze balkonowe, albo zwykłe na szerokość jak w projekcie),
- połączenie pralni i garderoby z jednym wejściem,
- elewacja bez drewnianych fajerwerków (może kiedyś, jak wystarczy kasy).

Walczę jeszcze z myślami o uproszczeniu bryły poprzez zmniejszenie gabinetu na dole do prostokątnego obrysu budynku, ale pytanie czy to jakoś potężnie zmieni koszty budowy. Okno tarasowe dostosować chciałbym do maksymalnie ekonomicznej wersji.

Czy jest choć minimalna szansa na zbliżenie się do granicy 200-220tys ? Zakładam większość prac wykonać samodzielnie (fundamenty, ściany, strop, więźba dachowa i pokrycie, większa część instalacji). Ewentualne tynki byłyby robione przez wynajętą ekipę.

Generalnie naiwnie wierzę że jest szansa, wykończeniówkę chcę robić w średnio-wyższym standardzie, wszystko zależy od budżetu jaki zostanie. Czy ktoś z doświadczonych samorobów rzuciłby się na taki projekt z takim budżetem?

----------


## magda5715

witam, co sądzicie o tym domku i koszcie jego budowy?  http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-jak-...arazem-WAH1196

----------


## kamihi

> Jakieś uwagi do odchudzenia kosztów Domu w jabłonkach 4 ?
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m52ea4801dc444
> 
> Plan jest na razie taki żeby zlikwidować z projektu:
> - balkony,
> - okno narożne (tylko od frontu zostanie)
> - okno na ścianie szczytowej w gabinecie,
> - kominek (a co za tym idzie komin),
> - drzwi z wiatrołapu do spiżarni,
> ...


 Jeśli to co napisałeś zrobisz sam plus to szansa jest może lekko przekroczysz 220

----------


## Doradca VELUX

> A jak oceniacie dwa projekty z Archonu :
> 
> Dom w zielistkach 
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-w-zielistkach-ver-2/m6e11f727d39c5  107m
> ORAZ
> Dom w kordiach
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-w-kordiach/m74920a0d11e21 135m
> 
> W obu wszystkie okna dachowe do likwidacji.


Witaj strzaleq,
Przyznam, że mocno zaskoczyło mnie, że chcesz zlikwidować okna dachowe w tych projektach.
Ciekawy jestem czym się kierujesz podejmując taką decyzję? Jeśli mogę to zasugeruję coś pod rozwagę:
- w projekcie *Dom w zielistkach* okno dachowe znajduje się nad klatką schodową i na pierwszy rzut oka może się wydawać zbędne, jednak potem jego brak będzie odczuwalny chociażby za każdym razem kiedy idąc po schodach będziesz zapalał światło, żeby doświetlić sobie drogę. Jeśli nie chcesz okna to może chociaż pomyśl w tym wypadku o doświetleniu klatki schodowej świetlikiem tunelowym, jest to wydajne i bardzo ładne wizualnie rozwiązanie. Od strony domu czyli sufitu instalujesz plafon, teraz w nowej generacji świetlików VELUX są one z efektem blasku na krawędziach co jeszcze efektywniej rozprowadza światło we wnętrzu. Podrzucam zdjęcie inspiracyjnie.


- natomiast w przypadku *Domu w kordiach* rezygnacja z okien dachowych, które będą głównym źródłem światła na poddaszu wydaje mi się dyskusyjna, polecam użycie wizualizatora dostępnego na stronie www.velux.pl, abyś sprawdził jak zmienia się ilość światła przedostająca się do pomieszczenia dzięki oknom dachowym. Szczególnie jeśli na poddaszu będą pokoje dzieci, gdzie odpowiednia ilość naturalnego światla będzie potrzebna. Zresztą nie tylko tam, jestem pewien, że znajdą się tacy użytkownicy co po likwidacji okien ze względów ekonomicznych np. i wprowadzeniu się do domu chcieliby jednak mieć bardziej doświetlone pomieszczenia. Bo nawet najbardziej wymarzone i pieknie urządzone pomieszczenie bez światła dziennego będzie traciło na swoim uroku i funkcjonalności. 

Mam nadzieję, że wywołam chwilę refleksji nad zasadnością likwidowania okien dachowych.

Ps. Prywatnie bardziej podoba mi się ten drugi projekt czyli Dom w kordiach. 
Życzę powodzenia w budowie i radości z nowego domu.

Pozdrawiam,
Paweł
Doradca VELUX

----------


## margolcia2908

Jak oceniacie dom: https://www.domowy.pl/projekty-domow.../ddc-luna.html. Budowa systemem gospodarczym. Orientujecie się może ile kosztuje architekt adaptujący?

----------


## aniqa1982

Ja za adaptację płaciłam 2 lata temu ok 2 000 zł.
Podobno bardziej się opłaca projekt indywidualny zrobić, bo  projekt 
+ adaptacja wychodzi drożej.  :Confused:

----------


## sylwekr

> Ja za adaptację płaciłam 2 lata temu ok 2 000 zł.
> Podobno bardziej się opłaca projekt indywidualny zrobić, bo  projekt 
> + adaptacja wychodzi drożej.


Zależy... mi w pierwszym biurze projektowym krzyknęli 10 tys za projekt indywidualny, za adaptację gotowego 1500 + za ewentualne zmiany. Znalazłem projektanta, który poza etatem dorabia sobie i zrobił projekt indywidualny na gotowo za cenę tego gotowca. Poza tym pracuje w Starostwie i PnB załatwił dosyć sprawnie i od paru miesięcy buduję się. Zatem jak z wieloma rzeczami ceny to wielka rozbierzność, i albo idziesz do biura projektowego i poza pracą nad projektem musisz dorzucić się na utrzymanie biura, pensję i Mercedesa szefa, albo idziesz tak jak ja do osoby która sobie wieczorami dorabia i zrobi to za dużo mniejszą kasę.

----------


## bowess

Projekt gotowy + adaptacja może wyjść drożej jeżeli w gotowcu inwestor chce wprowadzić dużo zmian (szczególnie konstrukcyjnych - przestawiać ściany nosne, zmieniać strop czy kąt nachylenia dachu, przerabiać mocno wnętrza. Wtedy faktycznie będzie taniej od razu zlecić wykonanie projektu indywidualnego, a architektowi powiedzieć lub pokazać co się nam w takim czy innym gotowcu podobało.
Jeżeli akceptujemy projekt gotowy jako całość, dobrze wpisuje się on w posiadaną działkę, a zmiany są drobne (typu inne okno, jakaś korekta drzwi, jedno czy dwa przesunięcia działówek) to jednak gotowiec + adaptacja wyjdzie taniej. Zwykle da się wyszukać uprawnioną osobę, która zrobi to w kwocie do 2000 zł. Ja płaciłam trochę mniej, ale to już parę lat minęło.  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Luna podoba mi się z zewnątrz - bardzo zgrabna całość. Bardzo słoneczny salon przy założeniu, że północ będzie tam, gdzie boczna ściana garażu.
Moje wątpliwości są takie. Czym ma być ogrzewana? Może coś dałoby się zrobić z liczbą kominów? Kominek wolałabym nie przy zewnętrznej ścianie (jeżeli w ogóle ma być).
Połączenie garażu z domem bez rewelacji, ale tego typu rozkład budynku takie właśnie wymusza - tu już się nic nie wymyśli.
Wolałabym dwa pokoje dzieci po jednej stronie, czyli od frontu i zbliżonej wielkości, a sypialnię rodziców po przeciwnej stronie korytarza.
Tyle.  :smile: 

I jeszcze mała prośba do wszystkich Dwusetkowiczów.  :smile: 
Jest sobie mała szkoła, dla której taki budżet na budowę boiska to marzenie. Kasy w powiecie brak, ale szansą dla nich jest konkurs, w którym sponsor właśnie wielofunkcyjne boisko ustanowił nagrodą główną. Jeśli możecie pomóżcie w głosowaniu.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...45#post6885245

----------


## margolcia2908

Oczywiście wkleiłam zły link chodzi mi o wersje bez garażu (http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...azu,472.html)- czy jest szansa zmieścić się w 200 tys., najlepiej jakby jeszcze zostało  :wink: . Bardzo dziękuje za informację zaczynam szukać architekta w lubelskim-może ktoś poleci kogoś?Jeżeli chodzi o zmiany to chciałam tylko  :wiggle:  zwiększyć  powierzchnie domu, aby zwiększyć kotłownie, bo chyba musi mieć min. 6m2 jeżeli na paliwo stałe. Rozkład pomieszczeń jak dla mnie idealny. Balkon od południa, wejście od zachodu.

----------


## DEZET

> Oczywiście wkleiłam zły link chodzi mi o wersje bez garażu (http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/projekty-domow-parterowych/luna-bez-garazu,472.html)- czy jest szansa zmieścić się w 200 tys., najlepiej jakby jeszcze zostało . Bardzo dziękuje za informację zaczynam szukać architekta w lubelskim-może ktoś poleci kogoś?Jeżeli chodzi o zmiany to chciałam tylko  zwiększyć  powierzchnie domu, aby zwiększyć kotłownie, bo chyba musi mieć min. 6m2 jeżeli na paliwo stałe. Rozkład pomieszczeń jak dla mnie idealny. Balkon od południa, wejście od zachodu.


Fajny domek do samorobnego budowania. Żeby zejść z kosztów zmieniłbym drzwi tarasowe na pojedyncze+fix. Być może przy wykonaniu zamiast stropu teriva- drewnianego wyszłoby taniej. Należałoby też coś zrobić z kominami- 3 w takim domu to "za dużo szczęścia". Dziwnie wygląda na stronie www przekrój tego budynku- nie ma żadnego  odniesienia do rzeczywistości, dopiero na rzutach elewacji jest dobrze. Generalnie w kosztach można zejść, tylko oferując własną pracę na budowie. Ekipami nie wyjdzie bardzo tanio, a do tego trzeba ich pilnować na budowie, żeby sobie za bardzo nie ułatwiali pracy.

----------


## marta2801

Witam,
jestem nowa na forum i chciałam się poradzić w paru kwestiach. Mamy już działkę z prądem i wodą ze studni (będziemy doprowadzać miejską i kanalizację). Projekt wstępnie wybrany Z 34 DGL, była o nim mowa niedawno, oczywiście idealny nie jest więc kilka zmian wprowadzimy m.in. likwidacja drugiego komina i przeniesienie kotłowni za kominek (wejście do kotłowni od wiatrołapu), co niesie za sobę przesunięcie wejścia, reszta kosmetyka.
Wstępnie wybraliśmy rodzaj ogrzewania- bedzie kominek z płaszczem i ogrz podłogowym, kolektor słoneczny do ogrzania wody i na wszelki w razie wyjazdu czy wielkich mrozów jakieś elektryczne wspomaganie i rekurperator.
I teraz mam pytanka: z czego budować? czy zostawić kanadyjczyka? czy jakieś inne bardziej energooszczędne rozwiązanie, czytałam o jakiś bloczkach styropianowych zalewanych betonem, czy ktoś z was w takim czymś mieszkał i czy rzeczywiście jest ciepło?

jaki dach? dachówka czy raczej blacha
obijać deską czy raczej tynk (wizualnie wszystko mi jedno)
czy ktoś z was ma doświadczenie z ociepleniem poddasza pianką czy raczej wełna mineralna, czy jakieś inne rozwiązania
jakie fundamenty z czego, jakie grube sprawdzają się najlepiej?

Sami zrobimy taras drewniany (już robiliśmy), elektrykę i całą wykończenówkę, biały montaż, drzwi wewn, moze tez okna (mąż się kiedyś tym zajmował). Tylko wiecie jak to jest jak się samemu robi to to sie ciągnie i ciagnie i jeszcze sie nie zarabia w normalnej pracy

sorki że tak zasypuje pytaniami, ale jest tego tyle że zgłupieć można

----------


## lotpaj

> sorki że tak zasypuje pytaniami, ale jest tego tyle że zgłupieć można


Zgłupieć to można od porad tych, co budują DOM za 200 tys. i jeszcze nie wybudowali, i jeszcze długo nie wybudują...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Zgłupieć to można od porad tych, co budują DOM za 200 tys. i jeszcze nie wybudowali, i jeszcze długo nie wybudują...


Ty chcesz radzić czy szerzyć defetyzm.To drugie już zrobiłeś w tym poście.Wybudowałeś dom za 200 tyś ???. Masz jakieś doświadczenia??? Co możesz doradzić koleżance ale to  z twojego podwórka??? .Nie piernicz głupot jeśli nie mieścisz się w tych podstawach. :mad:

----------


## Arturo72

> Zgłupieć to można od porad tych, co budują DOM za 200 tys. i jeszcze nie wybudowali, i jeszcze długo nie wybudują...


Sporo jest inwestorów,którzy wybudowali swoje domy w tym koszcie i już nawet trochę czasu w nich mieszkają.

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam,
> jestem nowa na forum i chciałam się poradzić w paru kwestiach. Mamy już działkę z prądem i wodą ze studni (będziemy doprowadzać miejską i kanalizację). Projekt wstępnie wybrany Z 34 DGL, była o nim mowa niedawno, oczywiście idealny nie jest więc kilka zmian wprowadzimy m.in. likwidacja drugiego komina i przeniesienie kotłowni za kominek (wejście do kotłowni od wiatrołapu), co niesie za sobę przesunięcie wejścia, reszta kosmetyka.
> Wstępnie wybraliśmy rodzaj ogrzewania- bedzie kominek z płaszczem i ogrz podłogowym, kolektor słoneczny do ogrzania wody i na wszelki w razie wyjazdu czy wielkich mrozów jakieś elektryczne wspomaganie i rekurperator.
> I teraz mam pytanka: z czego budować? czy zostawić kanadyjczyka? czy jakieś inne bardziej energooszczędne rozwiązanie, czytałam o jakiś bloczkach styropianowych zalewanych betonem, czy ktoś z was w takim czymś mieszkał i czy rzeczywiście jest ciepło?
> 
> jaki dach? dachówka czy raczej blacha
> obijać deską czy raczej tynk (wizualnie wszystko mi jedno)
> czy ktoś z was ma doświadczenie z ociepleniem poddasza pianką czy raczej wełna mineralna, czy jakieś inne rozwiązania
> jakie fundamenty z czego, jakie grube sprawdzają się najlepiej?
> ...


Podstawowe pytanie ile jesteście sami zrobić lub niskim kosztem biorąc tanich czy tam znajomych fachowców.
Szkieletora nikt raczej we własnym zakresie nie postawi czyli musicie bazować na firmie skąd szkielet a to wiadomo drogo i już ładnych kilka czy nawet dziesiat tys.zł pójdzie dlatego proponowałbym murowany.
Druga sprawa ogrzewanie,kolektory i kominek z PW to także kosztowna sprawa.Jeśli chcecie kominek a wraz z nim komin to zwykły bez PW ewentualnie z DGP bo to o wiele tańsze rozwiązanie.
Pod podlogowke podpiąć jedynie kociołek elektryczny za jakieś 2,5tys.zł jako podstawowy system grzewczy a do tego bojler.
Pianka natryskowa do izolacji poddasza jest drogą sprawą,nie jestem zwolennikiem wełny w domu i osobiście izolowalbym poddasze styro.
Jeśli chodzi o thermomur jest to bardzo fajna sprawa i tania pod warunkiem,że jesteście w stanie sami to poskładać,wynajmując ekipy będzie drogo.
Wg mnie najtaniej jest tadycyjnie murowany z najtanszego aczkolwiek dobrego materiału konstrukcyjnego a na to spora ilość izolacji i będzie tanio i ciepło.
Co do WM z reku,można zastosować tani reku Luna lub pokusić się o wykonanie GWC rurowego w zamian rekuperatora ale tutaj trzeba operować kalkulatorem  :wink: 
Co do fundamentow to jest tam mała pow.zabudowy i dlatego pokusilbym się o wykonanie izolowanej płyty fundamentowej,przy odpowiednich warunkach płyta może wyjść taniej niż tradycyjne fundamenty a jak przy okazji umieści się w niej podlogowke to nie trzeba już wykonywać wylewki co też obniży znacznie koszt budowy.

Pod hejt,budowa od 2011r a zamieszkanie od 2013r.

----------


## gorbag

> Zgłupieć to można od porad tych, co budują DOM za 200 tys. i jeszcze nie wybudowali, i jeszcze długo nie wybudują...


Przeciwnie. Zdecydowana większość wybudowała dom za 200 tys. i budowała (i wydawała) dalej  :smile: 
Swoją drogą teraz wiem, że mój dom dało się wybudować za 200 tys.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Wybudowaliśmy szkielet z rodziną, ALE dwóch szwagrów buduje domy w Norwegii. Bez ich pomocy raczej bym się nie zabierał za to, choć przed budową myślałem, że dam radę. Jeżeli nie chcesz budować z firmą możesz poszukać cieśli którzy zrobią to pewnie taniej. Dwóch kumatych a nawet jeden plus dwóch pomocników i szkielet stanie w kilkanaście dni. Skomplikowane to nie jest, natomiast wiele rzeczy, takich drobiazgów, wychodzi w trakcie.

Wybudowałem za 210tysięcy podobny dom, bez garażu. Ale płaciłem tylko za koparkę, hydraulika i tynkarzy (płyty kręciłem sam). Dawałem jednak sporo izolacji o dobrym współczynniku (35cm w ścianie i na elewacji). Jeśli chcesz mieć kotłownię, to śmiało można by zadowolić się nawet 15cm w konstrukcji. Wtedy będzie taniej. Także dach można ocieplić mniej niż u nas.

Długość salonu w tym projekcie będzie implikowała zrobienie belki pod stropem i słupa w salonie, nam to nie przeszkadza, nie wiem jak Tobie.

Co do muru - są tu mądrzejsi.

----------


## marta2801

dziękuję za odpowiedź (budującą, że da się). 
Tak jak napisałam sami będziemy robić wykończeniówkę, elektrykę, pewnie okna i drzwi, może i hydraulikę, no i taras. Mamy znajomego który robi elewacje, ale nie wiem czy będzie mu sie chciało do Warszawy jechać. 
co do kominka to podpytywałam i podobno te z płaszczem lepsze, bo jednak to ciepło w betonie dłużej się utrzymuje, a dodatkowo chcielibyśmy piec elektryczny.(jak klimat będzie sie tak ocieplał to pewnie nie skorzystam :wink:  :wink: 

co do pianki to wychodzi ok 60 zł/m2 i unikamy mostków termicznych, ale czy ktos z was korzystał? jak się sprawdza i czy jest ciepło rzeczywiście.
Wysłałam zapytanie w sprawie tego termomuru- zobaczymy ile to cudo to dam znać

----------


## marta2801

jeszcze pytanko czy 12 tys za podłogowe z ułożeniem i automatyką to dużo?

----------


## Arturo72

> jeszcze pytanko czy 12 tys za podłogowe z ułożeniem i automatyką to dużo?


Automatyka do podłogówki jest całkowicie zbędna,jeśli proponują to chcą naciągnąć.
Realna cena za podłogówkę na dobrych rurkach to 60-70zł/m2

----------


## lukaszl

Cześć, dostałem ofertę z firmy, że wybudują mi dom 87m2 w stanie deweloperskim za 175 tys brutto pod Poznaniem, dom budowany metodą tradycyjną o bardzo prostej bryle, zwykła stodoła bez żadnych "bajerków". Co o tym myślicie? Są w stanie? Jest to generalny wykonawca.

----------


## Arturo72

> Cześć, dostałem ofertę z firmy, że wybudują mi dom 87m2 w stanie deweloperskim za 175 tys brutto pod Poznaniem, dom budowany metodą tradycyjną o bardzo prostej bryle, zwykła stodoła bez żadnych "bajerków". Co o tym myślicie? Są w stanie? Jest to generalny wykonawca.


Zbyt mało info,stan deweloperski może być z zapotrzebowaniem 30kWh/m2/rok lub 80kWh/m2/rok a to diametralna różnica jeśli chodzi o twoje przyszłe rachunki za ogrzewanie a nie wiem na co się godzisz.
Jaki system grzewczy,jeśli ekosyf,to można taniej i urwać kilkanascie tys.zł zeby było bez syfu w domu no chyba,że jesteś maniakiem syfu i lubisz się w nim babrać to zapłacisz wiecej za to jak za szczególne zboczenia  :wink:

----------


## lukaszl

Taką informację otrzymałem: 

-prace geodezyjne
- prace ziemne
- budowa stanu surowego otwartego
- wykonanie konstrukcji dachu i ułożenie dachówki
- montaż stolarki okiennej
- wykonanie elewacji, parapety zewnętrzne i cokołu tynk mozaikowy
- instalacja elektryczna 60 punktów w cenie
- tynki maszynowe gipsowe
- instalacja Wod kan plus co
- parapety wewnętrzne konglomerat marmurowy
-sufit podwieszany z KG PLUS wełna mineralna
- wykonanie posadzki plus wszystkie izolacje 

Materiały użyte do budowy są nowe z atestami spełniające polskie normy budowlane które na koniec budowy sa przekazywane inwestorowi

W cenie jest policzony pustak ceramiczny oraz dachówka ceramiczna, okna białe pięcio komorowe potrójna szyba profil aluplast okucia roto ,za kolor dopłata 25%

----------


## dr_au

> Jakieś uwagi do odchudzenia kosztów Domu w jabłonkach 4 ?
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-w-jablonkach-4/m52ea4801dc444
> [...]
> Czy jest choć minimalna szansa na zbliżenie się do granicy 200-220tys ? Zakładam większość prac wykonać samodzielnie (fundamenty, ściany, strop, więźba dachowa i pokrycie, większa część instalacji). Ewentualne tynki byłyby robione przez wynajętą ekipę.
> [...]


Nie wiem, czy powinienem się odzywać, bo buduję dom z innym budżetem i bez własnego wkładu pracy, ale do finansów podszedłem starannie i jak na razie idę zgodnie z planem (pomału doprowadzam dom do stanu deweloperskiego, przy czym wszystkie istotne prace mam już abo zrobione, albo umówione). Kilka wniosków:

- koszt wybudowania mojego domu do stanu deweloperskiego (całkowite wykończenie z zewnątrz, w środku wylewki i gładzie, wszystkie instalacje, piec, rekuperator etc.) powinien wynieść około 1850 zł za m2 powierzchni wszystkich pomieszczeń liczonej po podłodze. Szacuję, że około 10% tej kwoty pochłonęła i pochłonie "architektura", czyli jakbym budował prostszą bryłę i oszczędził na wykończeniach zewnętrznych, to o tyle taniej bym wybudował. Mimo, że dom jest stodołowaty, ma dość skomplikowaną konstrukcję i rozrzeźbiony parter. Przekłada się to na więcej metrów bieżących fundamentów, dodatkowe 100 m2 elewacji do ocieplenia w stosunku do domów o podobnej wielkości 300 m2, zamiast 200 m2), 120 m2 elewacji pokrytej drewnem, bardzo droga bramę garażową (na zamówienie, do samodzielnego obłożenia drewnem),  duży taras drewniany, 12 ton stali na zbrojenia, mnóstwo betonu itp. 

- na podstawie swoich doświadczeń mogę powiedzieć jedno - mniejsze koszty generują tego rodzaju komplikacje, a większe metry kwadratowe. Dążenie za wszelką cenę do uproszczenia bryły nie zawsze ma sens. Jeżeli masz takie wymogi planistyczne, że musisz budować dom z poddaszem i relatywnie niską ścianką kolankową, to wprowadzenie np. lukarn na dachu czy jaskółek może mieć sens, jeżeli w ten sposób zmniejszysz powierzchnię po podłodze, pozostawiając bez zmian powierzchnię użytkową. Po prostu tego typu ustrojstwa znacząco podwyższają walory użytkowe poddasza i pozwalają zaoszczędzić na metrach. Oczywiście we wszystkim trzeba zachować umiar. Popularny "grzybek" (czyli dom na planie kwadratu z kopertowym dachem i lukarną na każdej połaci) nie jest ani funkcjonalny, ani tani. Ale cięcie za wszelką cenę każdej lukarny i każdego załomu muru nie ma sensu, bo później okazuje się, że są to koszty mikroskopijne w porównaniu z innymi

- okna dachowe są drogie, a okna w ścianach tanie. Mam 8 okien dachowych (w większości to najprostsze okna Fakro). Kosztowały tyle, co 1/3 reszty stolarki okiennej, mimo że mam sporo przeszkleń i są to okna aluminiowe, na ciepłym profilu, z potrójnymi szybami, a największa przesuwka ma 5,4 m długości i 2,6 m wysokości. Moim zdaniem przy obecnych cenach nie ma się co spinać i oszczędzać na przeszkleniach. Natomiast okna dachowe rzeczywiście warto ograniczyć (patrz temat lukarn).

- pewne koszty w niewielkim zakresie zależą od wielkości domu. Dlatego cena za m2 mniejszego domu jest nieco wyższa, niż większego. Obstawiałbym że ten projekt przy założeniu budowania ekipami dało by się wybudować do stanu deweloperskiego jakieś 1600-1650 zł przyjmując ceny funkcjonujące pod Krakowem i nie cudując z instalacjami i ociepleniem. Ponieważ metrów do wybudowania jest 137, daje to 220-230 tys. za stan deweloperski. Wykonując samemu prace, o których wspomniałeś, zaoszczędzisz jakieś 60 tys. i tyle mniej więcej będzie można wydać na wykończenie. Bez kuchni i umeblowania powinno się udać (strzelam: 14 tys. okładziny podłóg, 7 tys. stolarka wewnętrzna, 20 tys. łazienki, 2 tys. kontakty i przełączniki, 6 tys. malowanie, 5 tys. lampy, 2 tys. karnisze i inne takie). Mała kuchnia z IKEA + osprzęt to jakieś 12 tys., duża jak prosta, to 20 tys., jak z buzerami (narożne szafki, oświetlenie szuflad itp.) to więcej. 

To jednak sam dom. Do tego trzeba dodać: 

- koszty doprowadzenia mediów (w tym projekty przyłączy) od kilku (bliżej 8-10 tys. przy super uzbrojonej działce) do kilkudziesięciu tysięcy, jak media daleko 
- koszty ogrodzenia (od około 50 zł za mb ogrodzenia z siatki panelowej + 5 tys. za bramę i furtkę)
- podjazd (100 zł za m2 kostki z ułożeniem)
- plantowanie, odwodnienie itp. (zależy od warunków na działce).

W sumie trzeba założyć od 20-30 tys. na tego rodzaju koszty dodatkowe.

----------


## [email protected]

Nie ma takiej opcji żeby wybudować firmą dom 137m2 za 220 tys, średnio firma kasuje 2,5tys/m2  +/-200zł za stan deweloperski. Sam mam wycenę domu 51m2 na 128 tys, inny dom 96m2 za 240 tys. Wszystkie ceny ze Śląska budowane 1 firmą.

----------


## lotpaj

> Ty chcesz radzić czy szerzyć defetyzm.To drugie już zrobiłeś w tym poście.Wybudowałeś dom za 200 tyś ???. Masz jakieś doświadczenia???


Ej, ej, kolego, defetyzm powiadasz? 
Nie wybudowałem domu 100m2 projektu Z34 DGL (stan deweloperski, bo chyba o takim tu mowa), bo za 200 tys. się nie da.




> Co możesz doradzić koleżance ale to  z twojego podwórka???


Koleżance doradziłem, żeby nie popadała w huraoptymizm (to takie przeciwieństwo defetyzmu, który tu ponoć sieję), tylko dziesięć razy się zastanowiła i wszystko przeliczyła, zanim rozpocznie budowę. Bo może się okazać, że koszt budowy zwiększy się o 20% (co jest bardzo prawdopodobne, bo dziewczyna buduje w okolicach Warszawy), a wtedy oddacie jej te +40 tysięcy towarzyszu niespecjalny? Gówno oddacie.




> Nie piernicz głupot jeśli nie mieścisz się w tych podstawach


Ale w jakich postawach? O czym ty piszesz? O podstawach tego wątku założonego 10 lat wcześniej? I tak będziecie budować ten dom za 200 tys.  przez następne 10 lat? Coraz bidniejsze będą te wasze domy. Niedługo za 200 będzie dom wielkości średniego mieszkania 80 m2., ale wolnostojący. I trzeba będzie mieć w rodzinie murarza, hydraulika oraz szwagra od wylewek. Albo ludzi z programu "USTERKA" brać.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ej, ej, kolego, defetyzm powiadasz? 
> Nie wybudowałem domu 100m2 projektu Z34 DGL (stan deweloperski, bo chyba o takim tu mowa), bo za 200 tys. się nie da.


Dom 100m2 da się spokojnie wybudować do 200tys.zł ale właśnie,ten wątek nie jest dla sierot którzy myślą,że Z34 DGL czy jakikolwiek dom z poddaszem użytkowym w tym metrazu da się tanio wybudować  :smile: 
Same schody,strop,okna połaciowe,izolacja dachu takiego domu to sądzę ok.1/4 kwoty 200tys.zł  :wink: 
W moim przypadku 1m2 pow.użytkowej wyszedł ok.2,5tys.zł i do SSZ robiłem wszystko ekipami,tak samo wykończenie czyli tynki wewn.,zewn,wylewki,instalacje itp.
Mam bardzo dobrze zaizolowany dom,pompę ciepła i niskie rachunki w tej cenie no i podjazdy wykostkowane,ogrodzenie i wsio,oprócz ogrodzenia frontowego.
Gdybym się spiął i mniej lenia w d..pie miał to zszedłbym do 2tys.zł/m2

----------


## lotpaj

> Dom 100m2 da się spokojnie wybudować do 200tys.zł ale właśnie,ten wątek nie jest dla sierot którzy myślą,że Z34 DGL czy jakikolwiek dom z poddaszem użytkowym w tym metrazu da się tanio wybudować 
> Same schody,strop,okna połaciowe,izolacja dachu takiego domu to sądzę ok.1/4 kwoty 200tys.zł


Ano właśnie. Tylko po co wprowadzać w błąd nowych użytkowników?
Marta się podnieciła wizją własnego domu (to nic złego, marzenia, każdy je ma) za dwieście tysięcy, ale po kiego wuja jej pisać, że da radę, jak nie da?
Może ci, co spłacają raty we frankach, czują się na tyle chu jowo, że jeszcze chcą dziewczynę wciągnąć do swojego towarzystwa?

----------


## compi

Co by nie robić i jak zaklinać rzeczywistość materiały jako tako trzymają cenę, jednak ceny robocizny rosną.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ano właśnie. Tylko po co wprowadzać w błąd nowych użytkowników?
> Marta się podnieciła wizją własnego domu (to nic złego, marzenia, każdy je ma) za dwieście tysięcy, ale po kiego wuja jej pisać, że da radę, jak nie da?
> Może ci, co spłacają raty we frankach, czują się na tyle chu jowo, że jeszcze chcą dziewczynę wciągnąć do swojego towarzystwa?


Czemu w błąd ???
Jak się pomyśli przed wyborem projektu to dom ok.100m2 do 200tys.zł można śmiało stawiać i to jest realne,nawet z ekipami.
Ja mam kredyt w PLN  :wink:

----------


## lotpaj

> Co by nie robić i jak zaklinać rzeczywistość materiały jako tako trzymają cenę, jednak *ceny robocizny rosną*.


Otóż to. 
W końcu ktoś rozsądny napisał.

----------


## lotpaj

> Czemu w błąd ???
> Jak się pomyśli przed wyborem projektu to dom ok.100m2 do 200tys.zł można śmiało stawiać i to jest realne,nawet z ekipami.


Dobra, niech wam będzie. Da się postawić dom za 200tys. Ludzie, sprzedawajcie mieszkania, budujcie domy! I jeszcze wam zostanie.
Zadowoleni? Wszyscy?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nieśmiało zauważę,  że mieszkam w domu za 210 tys.  117m2.  Braklo kasy tylko na drugą łazienkę,  ale to już pikuś.

----------


## Arturo72

> Dobra, niech wam będzie. Da się postawić dom za 200tys. Ludzie, sprzedawajcie mieszkania, budujcie domy! I jeszcze wam zostanie.
> Zadowoleni? Wszyscy?


Nie tak prosto,dom można postawić w cenie mieszkania ale działkę kupuje się również w cenie mieszkania jak nie wyższej  :wink: 
Przynajmniej u mnie.

----------


## Bracianka

Ceny robocizny może i rosną, ale ceny materiałów? Beton np. kosztował mnie w 2013r. 210zł za kubik, teraz kosztuje 160-170. Pustak ceramiczny też tani, wszystko ogólnie takie jakieś bardziej dostępne. Może pod dużymi miastami drożeje, u nas na wiosce z cenami całkiem nieźle  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Jaki sens jest pisać ile kosztuje budowa domu jak ktoś sam wszystko robi czy rodzina za niego robi, podam przykład dom 120m2 na wsi gość postawił za 100 tys bo rodzina ma firmę budowlaną i płacił tylko za materiały po cenach hurtowych, ten sam dom stawiany przez gościa co zlecił wszystko firmie będzie kosztował 3 razy tyle, dla ludzi którzy pracują na etacie czy prowadzą firmę, co ma zamknąć firmę czy się zwolnić i sam przez 2-3 lata stawiać dom ucząc się wszystkiego  :big lol: , pytanie czy za 200 tys idzie postawić dom firmą, odpowiedź idzie max 80m2 parterowy bez udziwnień i jest to wycena tychże firm do stanu deweloperskiego bo sam chce budować firmą jedną.

----------


## sylwekr

> Jaki sens jest pisać ile kosztuje budowa domu jak ktoś sam wszystko robi czy rodzina za niego robi, podam przykład dom 120m2 na wsi gość postawił za 100 tys bo rodzina ma firmę budowlaną i płacił tylko za materiały po cenach hurtowych, ten sam dom stawiany przez gościa co zlecił wszystko firmie będzie kosztował 3 razy tyle, dla ludzi którzy pracują na etacie czy prowadzą firmę, co ma zamknąć firmę czy się zwolnić i sam przez 2-3 lata stawiać dom ucząc się wszystkiego , pytanie czy za 200 tys idzie postawić dom firmą, odpowiedź idzie max 80m2 parterowy bez udziwnień i jest to wycena tychże firm do stanu deweloperskiego bo sam chce budować firmą jedną.


Jest sens pisać i uświadamiać ludzi, że aby tanio pobudować trzeba się napracować i to dużo, dom musi być stosunkowo mały (powiedzmy ok 100 m2) i bez szaleństw, udziwnień itp. Sam buduję taki domek i nie spinam się aby w 200tys zmieścić się, chociaż na obecnym etapie moje koszty wyglądają optymistycznie. W tym roku miałem sporo jeszcze zaległego urlopu więc dosyć sporo udało mi się zrobić. Ale przyszły rok chyba muszę część prac zlecić. Pracuję na etacie, dojeżdżam prawie 100 km do pracy, mam dodatkowe 2 inne prace (które moge wykonywać zdalnie) i dodatkowo budować dom, może da się ale to będzie trwało z 10 lat. Zatem jak ktoś może dużo prac wykonać sam i nie gonią go terminy, przy rozsądnym projekcie może próbować zmieścić się w budżecie 200 tys, jednak jak chce się być "inwestorem pod krawatem na budowie" trzeba za to dodatkowo zapłacić - a przy niektórych pracach na budowie koszt robocizny przekracza koszt użytych materiałów....

----------


## [email protected]

Mnie duże domy w ogóle nie interesują bo dom dla mnie to alternatywa mieszkania z przestrzenią działki, mam wycenę Z11 i Justyny D51 na 128000 za stan deweloperski są to domy po 51m2 oba z salonem +2 sypialnie, wychodzi równo 2,5 tys/m2, przy większym domu wychodzi 2,2-2,4 tys/m2 bo tez dałem do wyceny, budowane 1 firmą mnie nic nie interesuje. Problemem na Śląsku jest działka, gdzie działka kosztuje więcej niż dom  :big grin: , w innej okolicy za około 250 tys można mieć dom pod klucz 80-90m2 z działką razem.

----------


## sylwekr

> Problemem na Śląsku jest działka, gdzie działka kosztuje więcej niż dom , w innej okolicy za około 250 tys można mieć dom pod klucz 80-90m2 z działką razem.


Niestety często tak bywa że koszt działki jest niemały. Poza działką media też nieraz dosyć dużo kosztują. Ja swoją działkę kupiłem okazyjnie, podłączyłem wodę prąd też za niewielkie pieniądze. Kolega kupił działkę w podobnej okolicy (pod miastem), ale później ją sprzedał (ze stratą) bo dostał w spadku działkę w lepszej lokalizacji (miasto). Tylko teraz wkur.... bo chce podłączyć wodę, prąd, kanalizację i gaz, a koszt ich nieźle zaskoczył, poza tym hałas, niezbyt ciekawi sąsiedzi. Dom też muszą budować wg ścisłych wytycznych planu zagospodarowania, a nie taki jak sobie wymarzyli.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ej, ej, kolego, defetyzm powiadasz? 
> Nie wybudowałem domu 100m2 projektu Z34 DGL (stan deweloperski, bo chyba o takim tu mowa), bo za 200 tys. się nie da.
> 
> 
> 
> Koleżance doradziłem, żeby nie popadała w huraoptymizm (to takie przeciwieństwo defetyzmu, który tu ponoć sieję), tylko dziesięć razy się zastanowiła i wszystko przeliczyła, zanim rozpocznie budowę. Bo może się okazać, że koszt budowy zwiększy się o 20% (co jest bardzo prawdopodobne, bo dziewczyna buduje w okolicach Warszawy), a wtedy oddacie jej te +40 tysięcy towarzyszu niespecjalny? Gówno oddacie.
> 
> 
> 
> Ale w jakich postawach? O czym ty piszesz? O podstawach tego wątku założonego 10 lat wcześniej? I tak będziecie budować ten dom za 200 tys.  przez następne 10 lat? Coraz bidniejsze będą te wasze domy. Niedługo za 200 będzie dom wielkości średniego mieszkania 80 m2., ale wolnostojący. I trzeba będzie mieć w rodzinie murarza, hydraulika oraz szwagra od wylewek. Albo ludzi z programu "USTERKA" brać.


Ubliżając mi za każdym razem zapominasz ,że za pomocą tych epitetów nie masz pojęcia co to są marzenia.Powtórzę raz jeszcze ,ze przy ich pomocy tych epitetów w rzeczy samej potwierdzasz ,że nic nie wiesz .Przeczytałeś ten watek wyrywkowo nie zauważając co kiedyś pisałem o tych marzeniach.Nie lepiej było napisać dziewczynie aby nie miała złudzeń i zaczęła marzyć o domu z innego topiku???. Nie lepiej.??? Ludzie różnie stawiają sprawę marzeń w kwocie 200 tyś zł.Albo nie piszą nic o działce albo ,że maja przyłącza albo Bóg wie co jeszcze.Stawiają ładnego klocka do 100 m2 jakoś w miarę możliwości wyposażają i zaczynają swa przygodę z mieszkaniem w nim. Każda sprawa powinna być indywidualnie rozpatrywana choćby nawet w budowie miały pomagać w/w osoby to też mieści się w tych widełkach.Na koniec.Co ty wybudowałeś ??? Za ile dla porównania.

----------


## _artur_

> Co ty wybudowałeś ??? Za ile dla porównania.


Może uzupełnij dziennik budowy bo na razie piszesz różne rzeczy a wygląda na to że po wylaniu fundamentów zacząłeś wylewać żale na forum bo na tym skończyłeś dziennik..

wg mnie do 100m mając uzbrojoną działkę da się wybudować ale już na ogarnięcie terenu itp. ekstrawagancje jak ogrodzenie porządne czy bud. gosp. raczej nie starczy

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Może uzupełnij dziennik budowy bo na razie piszesz różne rzeczy a wygląda na to że po wylaniu fundamentów zacząłeś wylewać żale na forum bo na tym skończyłeś dziennik..
> 
> wg mnie do 100m mając uzbrojoną działkę da się wybudować ale już na ogarnięcie terenu itp. ekstrawagancje jak ogrodzenie porządne czy bud. gosp. raczej nie starczy


Następny.DB to moja prywatna sprawa co do niego wpisuje.Nie uzupełniam go z kilku powodów ale chyba nie wpadłeś tu by mi niemerytorycznie o tym oznajmić.Nie tobie muszę to tłumaczyć.Miast DB wklejam od czasu do czasu fotki w innych topikach czego zresztą także nie zauważyłeś tylko z automatu coś mi udowadniasz.Jak zawsze pytam takich mych naciągaczy słownych.Wybudowałeś chałupę za 200 tyś zł jak w temacie o marzeniach??? Jeśli nie to za ile bo ciekawi mnie co podpowiesz autorom tych marzeń. :sad: 

p.s 


> _artur_ nie założył jeszcze dziennika budowy.


chcesz porozmawiać o swoim???pogadajmy ale nie tu.

----------


## jarekpolak

To może i ja się wypowiem, choć nie osiągnąłem jeszcze 200 tys., ani nie mam stanu deweloperskiego, a stan na jakim jest moja budowa można zobaczyć w moim dzienniku. Koszt budowy do dnia dzisiejszego to niewiele poniżej 110 tys PLN (od tej sumy chyba należałoby odjąć 45 tys. za działkę). Staram się jak najwięcej robić sam oraz z pomocą rodziny i dosyć tanich pomocników z pod sklepu  :wink:  Nie zwolniłem się z pracy ani nie zawiesiłem działalności jak pisano to wyżej, a dom buduję od listopada ubiegłego roku - gdyby poskładać wszystkie dniówki to wyszło łącznie około 3. miesięcy pracy (po 8 tygodniach pracy mam 2 tygodnie urlopu i wtedy pracuję na budowie). Nie wiem jakim kosztem zamknie się budowa, jednak odejmując koszt działki, na 99% będę w stanie się wprowadzić poniżej kwoty tytułowych 200 tys PLN.

----------


## Misterhajt

> Jest sens pisać i uświadamiać ludzi, że aby tanio pobudować trzeba się napracować i to dużo, dom musi być stosunkowo mały (powiedzmy ok 100 m2) i bez szaleństw, udziwnień itp.


Co znaczy bez szaleństw i udziwnień? Na oknach oszczędzasz, czy jak?




> Sam buduję taki domek i nie spinam się aby w 200tys zmieścić się, chociaż na obecnym etapie moje koszty wyglądają optymistycznie. W tym roku miałem sporo jeszcze zaległego urlopu więc dosyć sporo udało mi się zrobić. Ale przyszły rok chyba muszę część prac zlecić. Pracuję na etacie, dojeżdżam prawie 100 km do pracy, mam dodatkowe 2 inne prace (które moge wykonywać zdalnie) i dodatkowo budować dom, może da się ale to będzie trwało z 10 lat.


No i tutaj prawdziwy głos rozsądku. W końcu ktoś mądrze napisał, że budowa domu za 200 tys. może potrwać dłuuugo.
Ale da się. 
Tak samo jak da się znaleźć bezwypadkowy samochód w komisie pod Radomiem. Chodzą słuchy, że komuś się udało znaleźć bezwypadkowy wóz, tylko przebieg 180 tys. się nie zgadza.
To prawie tak samo jak z domem za 200 tys.

----------


## _artur_

> .Nie tobie muszę to tłumaczyć.Wybudowałeś chałupę za 200 tyś zł jak w temacie o marzeniach??? Jeśli nie to za ile bo ciekawi mnie co podpowiesz autorom tych marzeń.


nie musisz mi się tumaczyć.. ale skoro występujesz z pozycji guru co wszystkie rozumy pozjadał to trochę słabo to wygląda skoro tylko fundamenty w 2008 roku zalałeś..
chałupę wybudowałem za jakieś 400tysięcy (licząc też zakup działki itp.).. odpowiem to co powyżej napisałem, że jak mają działkę najlepiej już uzbrojoną to z dużym nakładem swojej pracy dom (parterówkę) do około 100m postawią..




> p.s 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				_artur_ nie założył jeszcze dziennika budowy
> 			
> 		
> ...


hahaha.. to że nie mam dziennika w strukturze forum tylko jak większość dzienników w normalnym wątku, do którego w dodatku link jest w mojej stopce a piszesz takie rzeczy powoduje że tylko się ośmieszasz dając taką informację że niby nie mam dziennika, w zasadzie to jak czytam to co piszesz to widzę że w zasadzie w budowaniu chyba nie bardzo poszło ale w trolowaniu  i wylewniu frustracji jesteś całkiem niezły.

----------


## Misterhajt

> w zasadzie to jak czytam to co piszesz to widzę że w zasadzie w budowaniu chyba nie bardzo poszło ale w trolowaniu  i wylewniu frustracji jesteś całkiem niezły.


Mam identyczne spostrzeżenia, że ten delikwent ma coś nie tak pod sufitem. Może mu źle strop wylali? Cholera go wie...

----------


## sylwekr

> Co znaczy bez szaleństw i udziwnień? Na oknach oszczędzasz, czy jak?


Nie akurat na oknach nie będę oszczędzał. O szaleństwa i udziwnienia to np wykończenie w drogim materiale, ozdobniki itp. Ja u siebie pomimo że buduję prosty i nieduży dom chcę część wykończeń zrobić w drewnie. Te które mi się podoba kosztuje ok 200zł za m2. To nazywam "szaleństwem", ale mi to drewno zaje... się podoba i zrobię z niego część elewacji. Dlatego nie dążę aby zmieścić się np w 200tys. bo takie wykończenia to nie metoda na osiągnięcie celu (tani dom). Chcesz tanio wybudować to na takie wydatki nie można sobie pozwolić bo budżet nie wytrzyma. Z jednej strony chcę wybudować tanio, ale z drugiej mieszkać w domu który będzie mnie cieszył, zatem czy to będzie 200 czy 300 tys, wydam tyle ile trzeba aby wybudować wymarzony dom.

----------


## marta2801

Sierotą nie jestem :smile:  a jesli chodzi o projekt to jakos ten mnie urzekł. Piętrowy, bo więcej działki zostanie dla mnie, zależy mi na dodatkowej sypialni na dole (schorowana mama, czy ja na starość). Uwielbiam poddasza :wink: . w parterowym oszczędza się na stropie, ale na dachu traci i wydaje mi się że jest droższy do ogrzania, ale może mi sie wydaje
Dlaczego uważacie że sterowanie do podłogówki jest bez sensu? ja chciałam mieć osobno łazienki, kuchnie+ salon i sypialnię, bo po co grzać cały dom jak akurat z jakiegoś pomieszczenia się nie korzysta.
Ja tam się przy tych 200 tys nie upieram, bo wydaja mi się nieosiągalne, jak zaczęłam czytać i dowiadywać się co za ile :sad:  Jak mówi mój mąż nie może być dobrze i tanio :sad:

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja tam się przy tych 200 tys nie upieram, bo wydaja mi się nieosiągalne, jak zaczęłam czytać i dowiadywać się co za ile Jak mówi mój mąż nie może być dobrze i tanio


Dobrze i tanio jak najbardziej moze byc, ale ze zbioru 3-elementowego: dobrze, tanio i szybko tylko 2 z 3 jest mozliwe  :smile:

----------


## kajmanxxl

> Dobrze i tanio jak najbardziej moze byc, ale ze zbioru 3-elementowego: dobrze, tanio i szybko tylko 2 z 3 jest mozliwe


Święte słowa, da się za 200 z przyłączami i bajerami ale trzeba *bardzo chcieć*, jestem hydraulikiem więc ogrzewanie klima itd. ale jak elektryk zaczął rzucać ceny z kosmosu to mu podziękowałem i powolutku sam całą instalację zrobiłem trochę nauki do czasu budowy trzeba dołożyć, lub zapłacić wybór należy do każdego z Was

----------


## niktspecjalny

> nie musisz mi się tumaczyć.. ale skoro występujesz z pozycji guru co wszystkie rozumy pozjadał to trochę słabo to wygląda skoro tylko fundamenty w 2008 roku zalałeś..
> chałupę wybudowałem za jakieś 400tysięcy (licząc też zakup działki itp.).. odpowiem to co powyżej napisałem, że jak mają działkę najlepiej już uzbrojoną to z dużym nakładem swojej pracy dom (parterówkę) do około 100m postawią..
> 
> 
> hahaha.. to że nie mam dziennika w strukturze forum tylko jak większość dzienników w normalnym wątku, do którego w dodatku link jest w mojej stopce a piszesz takie rzeczy powoduje że tylko się ośmieszasz dając taką informację że niby nie mam dziennika, w zasadzie to jak czytam to co piszesz to widzę że w zasadzie w budowaniu chyba nie bardzo poszło ale w trolowaniu  i wylewniu frustracji jesteś całkiem niezły.


Czytam twój dziennik by nie trollować.Wybacz moje miejsce w opozycji........... marzeń o domu za 200 tyś i abyś źle mnie nie zrozumiał.Część inwestycji w twym domu śmiało można wykorzystać dla odwiedzających ten topik.Część...........małą część......... i wybacz po drugie lepiej marzący niech zbytnio nie zagłębiają się w arkana twoich pomysłów popadną w niesmak jak zaczną otwierać portfel..DB swojego póki co nie uzupełnię bo jak wiesz opozycja do czegoś zobowiązuje. ,a żeby nie być gołosłownym twój DB może śmiało zasługiwać na miano tego jednego z ciekawszych.Przyznaję się do błędu bez interpretacji twej stopki.Kawał zajebist...j roboty.Zaczepki jak to już mówiłem w miarę przyzwoite są dopuszczalne na FM.Popatrz jak wyglądają jednak w połączeniu z prowokacja.Jeden post i uczyniłeś ją znaczącą.

pozdrawiam.

----------


## _artur_

> Czytam twój dziennik by nie trollować.Wybacz moje miejsce w opozycji........... marzeń o domu za 200 tyś i abyś źle mnie nie zrozumiał.


Wybaczam  :wink: 




> Część inwestycji w twym domu śmiało można wykorzystać dla odwiedzających ten topik.Część...........małą część......... i wybacz po drugie lepiej marzący niech zbytnio nie zagłębiają się w arkana twoich pomysłów popadną w niesmak jak zaczną otwierać portfel..


Powiem tak, jak ktoś ma marzenia to dobrze.. gorzej jak już mu się je odbierze.. a pomysły, jak ktoś zechce z czegoś skorzystać proszę bardzo.. niektóre jak GWC są banalnie tanie w realizacji, a korzyści duże, niektóre to moje wymysły..

Ale nie piszę że wybudowałem za 200 tysięcy, a wręcz napisałem że się da ale trzeba spełnić parę warunków: 

- mieć (najlepiej uzbrojoną) działkę 
- dużo roboty zrobić samemu - u mnie wszystko oprócz ciężkiej budowlanki, okien, wylewek i tynków jak widziałeś w DB zrobiliśmy sami sporo rzeczy robiąc pierwszy raz w życiu (np. kładzenie glazury przez żonę, budowa tarasu drewnianego czy werandy)
- wprowadzić się tak żeby dało się mieszkać i coś tam jeszcze dłubać.. 
- metraż ograniczyć (do 100m maksymalnie bez poddsza albo to zostawić na kiedyśtam)
-  garażu nie budować.. 

ale dla kogoś kto ma marzenia a czasem i sytuację np. życiową (typu teściowa  :big grin:  ) nieciekawą.. także nie stawiam siebie jako przykładu chociaż po pierwszym sezonie grzania prądem nie narzekam zupełnie, przy małym, dobrze ocieplonym domku przy 120m2 wyszło mi z CWU poniżej 2500 za sezon to nie mam co marudzić.. i to są te doświadczenia o których warto pisać.. ale też prawie rok codziennej pracy fizycznej po parę godzin, kombinowanie co by tu uprościć/ulepszyć, zakup narzędzi itp..  mnie bilans z działką wyszedł jakieś 400 tysięcy z czego 50 działka, 280 kredyt i reszta wkład własny, do tego jeszcze poszło jeszcze (dodatkowo) około 30 tysięcy na zagospodarowanie działki (siatka, kostka, krzaki, obrzeża itp.)
jakbym miał tylko za 200 tysięcy wybudować się do wprowadzenia to bym pewnie dał radę ale nie bez tych jak piszesz "pomysłów"




> a żeby nie być gołosłownym twój DB może śmiało zasługiwać na miano tego jednego z ciekawszych.Przyznaję się do błędu bez interpretacji twej stopki.Kawał zajebist...j roboty.


Miło że ktoś docenia moje wypociny.. coś tam udało się zrobić i co dla mnie najważniejsze po roku mieszkania się sprawdza..




> aZaczepki jak to już mówiłem w miarę przyzwoite są dopuszczalne na FM.Popatrz jak wyglądają jednak w połączeniu z prowokacja.Jeden post i uczyniłeś ją znaczącą.


Masz widocznie wrodzony talent do prowokowania  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wybaczam 
> 
> 
> 
> Powiem tak, jak ktoś ma marzenia to dobrze.. gorzej jak już mu się je odbierze.. a pomysły, jak ktoś zechce z czegoś skorzystać proszę bardzo.. niektóre jak GWC są banalnie tanie w realizacji, a korzyści duże, niektóre to moje wymysły..
> 
> Ale nie piszę że wybudowałem za 200 tysięcy, a wręcz napisałem że się da ale trzeba spełnić parę warunków: 
> 
> - mieć (najlepiej uzbrojoną) działkę 
> ...


Jeszcze raz przepraszam za niedopatrzenie i jestem wdzięczny za odpowiedź.Jako kontrowersyjna postać czasami poddająca się troll-owaniu niejako wymuszonym bo jak czasami sprostać w wypowiedzi krótkiej i bez urazy.Chyba wiesz coś o tym. 

serdecznie pozdrawiam i trzymaj się zdrowo.W skryciu powiem ci ,że bardzo zazdroszczę ci tak cudownych opisów w DB.Bez cukrowania nie ma między nami nici nieporozumienia. :wink:  :wink:

----------


## lotpaj

> Ubliżając mi za każdym razem zapominasz ,że za pomocą tych epitetów nie masz pojęcia co to są marzenia.Powtórzę raz jeszcze ,ze przy ich pomocy tych epitetów w rzeczy samej potwierdzasz ,że nic nie wiesz .


Wiesz co chłopie? Twoje szczęście, że moderatorzy usunęli część wpisów moich, jak i twoich, bo jeszcze wyszłoby na wierzch, kto tu kogo zaczął obrażać.
Ty po prostu dostałeś ode mnie rykoszetem za niewyparzoną gębę. I tyle. I nic ponadto. 
A że tylko ja dostałem tygodniowego bana, to już tylko subiektywna interpretacja moderatorów. Także uważaj, co piszesz, panie niespecjalny.

Yyyy... wracając do tematu, to nie róbcie ludziom krzywdy, bo zaciągną kredyt na 200.000 zł. i zaczną dom budować  :stir the pot:

----------


## Niuniaaa

Kilkadziesiąt stron temu zadawałam to pytanie... teraz już znam odpowiedź. Da się za 200 tys. ale jak poprzednicy pisali: prosty, mały do 80metrów max! kilka okien i wszystko tak przeciętnie wykończone, bez udogodnień, materiały średniej klasy. Zaczęłam w tym samym czasie co koleżanka. Ona już mieszka, zmieściła się z podstawowym wyposażeniem w 200tys. Ja nie :smile:  ale świadomie. Nie oszczędzałąm na dachówce, oknach, ogrzewaniu. Większość sami robimy, u koleżanki wszystko prawie firma robiła. Także punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia. Podsumowując: ja swojego małego domku, mimo, że w większości robimy sami nie wybuduję za 200tys. Ale wiem, że można. Ale odbije się to na jakości materiałów, wykończenia itp. Albo robisz z materiałów nie z górnej półki albo robisz sam i zmieścisz się w 200tys. (bez działki oczywiście oraz dom malutki i bardzo, bardzo prosty). AMEN  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Kilkadziesiąt stron temu zadawałam to pytanie... teraz już znam odpowiedź. Da się za 200 tys. ale jak poprzednicy pisali: prosty, mały do 80metrów max! kilka okien i wszystko tak przeciętnie wykończone, bez udogodnień, materiały średniej klasy. Zaczęłam w tym samym czasie co koleżanka. Ona już mieszka, zmieściła się z podstawowym wyposażeniem w 200tys. Ja nie ale świadomie. Nie oszczędzałąm na dachówce, oknach, ogrzewaniu. Większość sami robimy, u koleżanki wszystko prawie firma robiła. Także punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia. Podsumowując: ja swojego małego domku, mimo, że w większości robimy sami nie wybuduję za 200tys. Ale wiem, że można. Ale odbije się to na jakości materiałów, wykończenia itp. Albo robisz z materiałów nie z górnej półki albo robisz sam i zmieścisz się w 200tys. (bez działki oczywiście oraz dom malutki i bardzo, bardzo prosty). AMEN


Jesteś w błędzie i to dużym  :smile: 
U mnie 1m2 na gotowo dom energooszczedny z najlepszych materiałów wyszedł ok.2,5tys.zł i to bez syfu w domu.
I to nie kilka okien a ok.19m2 i to z U ok.0.8
Może trzeba było bardziej wytężyć umysł ???

A zaczynamy oszczedzać od projektu i adaptacji,w projekcie gotowym miałem ścianę z U 0,23 za ok.70zl/m2 a zrobiłem z 0,13 za 50zł/m2  :wink: 
Mysleć i liczyć  :smile:

----------


## Jalop

Czytam wasze posty i zastanawiam się, czy mając działkę, bez uzbrojenia da się wybudować za 200 tysięcy taki dom:
http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ard...o_stale_ce.htm ?
Docelowo stan pod klucz.
Mamy z żoną problem, czy remontować stary dom u mojej mamy, wsadzić 50 tysięcy, czy dać 200 tysięcy i mieć swoje?

Wszselkie instalacje wykonam sam, tylko materiał, natomiast budowlanka dla mnie jest obca.

----------


## _artur_

> Czytam wasze posty i zastanawiam się, czy mając działkę, bez uzbrojenia da się wybudować za 200 tysięcy taki dom:
> http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ard...o_stale_ce.htm ?
> Docelowo stan pod klucz.
> Mamy z żoną problem, czy remontować stary dom u mojej mamy, wsadzić 50 tysięcy, czy dać 200 tysięcy i mieć swoje?
> 
> Wszselkie instalacje wykonam sam, tylko materiał, natomiast budowlanka dla mnie jest obca.


Plan prawie jak mojego domu.. troszkę mniejszy.. z robotami tak samo jak u mnie..  nie piszesz co masz w poblizu z uzbrojenia terenu a to ważne bo może gaz albo kanalizacja jest i można zrezygnowac z POŚki czy duźej kotłowni
ale jeśli pod klucz rozumiesz z kompletnym nowym umeblowaniem, nowymi sprzętami agd  itp. to moim zdaniem nie ma szans..

kominek, schody, komin, piec, jak piec na  paliwo stałe to powierzchnia kotłowni, to wszytko generuje koszty (jak masz np. gaz to wywal kominek, komin, duzy piec, możesz iść w wodną podłogówkę i PC lub bufor z kotłem elektrycznym), schody na poddasze mozna dorobić jak będą potrzebne..

----------


## Jalop

Kominek bym wyrzucił i wstawiłbym ekogrszek bądź zwykły zasypowy miałowiec.
Schodów póki co bym nawet nie robił, nie jest mi potrzebne poddasze, nawet aby obniżyć koszty zastanawiałem się nad dachem płaskim. Byłoby taniej?
Kanaliza jest, ale akurat nie na tej ulicy, stąd odpada.

Artur jakie są u Ciebie koszty? Jak wygląda budowa?
Będę musiał jednak jutro podjechać do budowlańca i o wszystko wypytać.

----------


## _artur_

> Jesteś w błędzie i to dużym 
> U mnie 1m2 na gotowo dom energooszczedny z najlepszych materiałów wyszedł ok.2,5tys.zł i to bez syfu w domu.
> I to nie kilka okien a ok.19m2 i to z U ok.0.8
> Może trzeba było bardziej wytężyć umysł ???


no ale 2.5 tysiąca za m2 to za 200 tys. wychodzi dokładnie tyle m2 ile napisała koleżanka.. 200/2.5=80.. w wysokim standardzie.. jak chcesz większy dom to musisz na czymś przyoszczędzić niestety.. przy małym domu też niestety w metry wchodzą takie same koszty jak w większym typu przyłącza, POŚ.. dlatego moim zdaniem przy domkach do 100-120m max opłaca się lepiej ocieplić i iść w prąd/PC z podłogówką i zrobić prostą WM niż pakować się w kominy i piec na węgiel nie wiadomo czemu zwany eko.. czy śmieciucha, bo m2 kotłowni kosztuje tyle samo cz m2 pokoju.. 




> A zaczynamy oszczedzać od projektu i adaptacji,w projekcie gotowym miałem ścianę z U 0,23 za ok.70zl/m2 a zrobiłem z 0,13 za 50zł/m2 
> Mysleć i liczyć


rzadko się zgadzamy ale tu w 100% zgoda..

----------


## jajmar

> Kominek bym wyrzucił i wstawiłbym ekogrszek bądź zwykły zasypowy miałowiec.
> Schodów póki co bym nawet nie robił, nie jest mi potrzebne poddasze, nawet aby obniżyć koszty zastanawiałem się nad dachem płaskim. Byłoby taniej?
> Kanaliza jest, ale akurat nie na tej ulicy, stąd odpada.


Kotłownia na węgiel to kilka czy kilkanaście metrów poświęcona na ten cel w tak małym domu czyli to spory koszt.  Druga sprawa nie dobierzesz tak małego kotła. Zmień myślenie o ogrzewaniu. Prąd gaz do tego podłogówka. 
Czepiłeś się tego dachu, po pierwsze czy miejscowy plan Ci zezwoli na taki płaski dach, taki dach paski dobrze wykonany wcale nie będzie tańszy od prostego dwuspadu.

----------


## _artur_

> Kominek bym wyrzucił i wstawiłbym ekogrszek bądź zwykły zasypowy miałowiec.
> Schodów póki co bym nawet nie robił, nie jest mi potrzebne poddasze, nawet aby obniżyć koszty zastanawiałem się nad dachem płaskim. Byłoby taniej?
> Kanaliza jest, ale akurat nie na tej ulicy, stąd odpada.
> 
> Artur jakie są u Ciebie koszty? Jak wygląda budowa?
> Będę musiał jednak jutro podjechać do budowlańca i o wszystko wypytać.


jeszcze jedna kwestia - własnie kanaliza - może by tak że skoro kanalizacja jest to będziesz musiał się do niej podłączyć bo na POŚ lub szambo dla nowych budynków gmina się nie zgadza.. a że na innej ulicy? to nie szkodzi, żrobisz projekt i przyłącze na własny koszt i będzie dobrze  :wink:  (kolega w sąsiedniej gminia tak miał - ulica główna z kanalizacją, na tyłach domów z dojazdem z drugiej strony kolega stawiał dom - POŚki nie można bo jest woda gruntowa wysoko i jest kanalizacja.. i pat.. dobrze że jeden sąsiad zgodził się przekopać przez jego działkę i podłączyć do jego przyłącza bo z budowy byłyby nici..
druga sprawa to region kraju - ceny robocizny nardzo różne
co do moich doświadczeń, kosztów itp. to zapraszam do dziennika budowy (link w stopce)..

----------


## _artur_

> Kotłownia na węgiel to kilka czy kilkanaście metrów poświęcona na ten cel w tak małym domu czyli to spory koszt.  Druga sprawa nie dobierzesz tak małego kotła. Zmień myślenie o ogrzewaniu. Prąd gaz do tego podłogówka. 
> Czepiłeś się tego dachu, po pierwsze czy miejscowy plan Ci zezwoli na taki płaski dach, taki dach paski dobrze wykonany wcale nie będzie tańszy od prostego dwuspadu.


najczęściej będzie co najmniej tak samo drogi.. problemy typu odprowadzenie wody deszczowej, pozbywanie się śniegu, mocniejsza konstrukcja itp. co sprawi że wchodzimy np. w EPDM, do tego plan w gminie może nie dopuszczać takich dachów..

----------


## Niuniaaa

> Jesteś w błędzie i to dużym 
> U mnie 1m2 na gotowo dom energooszczedny z najlepszych materiałów wyszedł ok.2,5tys.zł i to bez syfu w domu.
> I to nie kilka okien a ok.19m2 i to z U ok.0.8
> Może trzeba było bardziej wytężyć umysł ???
> 
> A zaczynamy oszczedzać od projektu i adaptacji,w projekcie gotowym miałem ścianę z U 0,23 za ok.70zl/m2 a zrobiłem z 0,13 za 50zł/m2 
> Mysleć i liczyć


może i jestem w błędzie ale przekazuję moje spostrzeżenia. Wiem po sobie, że w natłoku prac, zakupów budowlanych oraz codziennych obowiązków nie zawsze ma się czas by myśleć i szukać dobrych materiałów w najniższych cenach... jeżeli terminy gonią a wiem, że do tego i tego dnia muszę zakończyć jakiś etap prac. Nie każdy może sobbie pozwolić na to, by spokojnie usiąść i czytać i analizować  i poszukiwać alternatywnych rozwiązań. Większość ludzi ma ograniczony czas. Szczęśliwy ten, kto może sobie pozwolić, by robiła mu ekipa tania i dobra a On sam będzie miał czas, by siedzieć i czytać o bardziej i mniej ekonomicznych rozwiązaniach... Poza tym pojęcie "njalepszych materiałów" jest pojęciem względnym...każda myszka swój ogonek chwali i każdy może powiedzieć, że "to ja mam z najlepszych materiałów!" ale znajdzie się inny co podważy tą teorię i poda inne parametry, którymi kierował się podczas budowy i np. ty powiesz, że na ocieplenie masz najlepszy styropian firmy X a przyjdzie ktoś inny i cię wyśmieje, że i firma X produkuje lipny styro za to on ma styro z firmy Y i to jego jest najlepszy... A i dodam jeszcze, że projekt odpowiedni ok generuje oszczędności, zgodzę się ale...największe koszta to nie ściany i okna a jak wiadomo - wykończenie... jeśli chce się ciąć koszty to generalnie tnie się na wykończeniu, bo tu wg mnie można najwięcej oszczędzić...

----------


## ipek33

> ...
> Mamy z żoną problem, czy remontować stary dom u mojej mamy, wsadzić 50 tysięcy, czy dać 200 tysięcy i mieć swoje?
> 
> ...


Ja się wziąłem za remont. Męczę się już kilka lat i końca nie widać. Gdzie nie dotkniesz, to coś wyłazi. 
Lepiej postawić od nowa. Zrobisz tak ja Ty chcesz, z porządnych materiałów i stosując współczesne rozwiązania np. wentylacja mechaniczna, rekuperacja, ogrzewanie podłogowe itepe itede. W starym domu zostaną Ci albo półśrodki czyli walka z kotłami, wentylacją grawitacyjną, starą instalacją elektryczną albo wydasz więcej niż 50 tys.

Ja jak skończę swój remont, to zostanę z chałupą z archaicznym systemem ogrzewania, wentylacji i w dodatku za dużą na moje potrzeby  :wink:

----------


## darkob

Buduje sie już 5rok (projekt LK518 ok.150m2 pow.użytkowej) ,mam nadzieje że już ostatni bo jestem na etapie układania płytek w łazience i na całym parterze i z własnego doświadczenia odradzam budowania głównie własnymi siłami domu  domu powyżej 100m2 i to jeszcze z poddaszem użytkowym. robiłem sam popołudniami .np.ponad 6 miesięcy zajęło mi zrobienie samemu ocieplenia poddasza 130m2 sufity z płyt gk i gładzie z gruntowaniem w całym domu.Gdybym wybrał projekt domu jak wyżej zamieścił Jelop to napewno już bym w nim mieszkał.Niektóre rzeczy robiłem pierwszy raz sporo czasu zajmowało mi zgłębianie danego tematu zanim zanim zaczałem go realizować.Jak sie buduje samemu to potrzebne są narzędzia i to dobre,rusztowania itp.Większość z nich można bez problemu sprzedać z niewielką stratą.Lepsze to rozwiazanie niż wypożyczalnie.Na początku budowy wydawało mi sie że coś wiem na temat budowania ,głównie w teori a teraz po 5 latach wiem że prawie nic nie wiedziałem  :smile:

----------


## _artur_

a możesz zdradzić jaką kwotą masz zamiar zakończyć budowę (bo w końcu to wątek o pieniadzach) i o tym czym dysponowałeś "na starcie"(działka, narzędzia itp.)

----------


## fotohobby

> Jesteś w błędzie i to dużym


Już skończ z tymi "najlepszymi materiałami", zamieniając to na "przyzwoite materiały"

----------


## kalizbi

,,A zaczynamy oszczędzać od projektu i adaptacji,w projekcie gotowym miałem ścianę z U 0,23 za ok.70zl/m2 a zrobiłem z 0,13 za 50zł/m2 "
Arturo72 a mógłbyś wyspecyfikować nakłady cenotwórcze na wykonanie  takiej ściany z robocizną włącznie  za 1 m2
                                                                                                                                                                             Pozdrawiam

----------


## Arturo72

> ,,A zaczynamy oszczędzać od projektu i adaptacji,w projekcie gotowym miałem ścianę z U 0,23 za ok.70zl/m2 a zrobiłem z 0,13 za 50zł/m2 "
> Arturo72 a mógłbyś wyspecyfikować nakłady cenotwórcze na wykonanie  takiej ściany z robocizną włącznie  za 1 m2
>                                                                                                                                                                              Pozdrawiam


W projekcie był BK24+12cm styro sądzę,że z wysoką lambdą czyli materiał za 1m2 to 56zł za BK +jakieś 18zł za styro i to dawało U ściany 0,23
Zmieniłem na silikat 18cm w cenie 34zł/m2 + 20cm styro z lambdą 0,031 w cenie 35zł/m2 ściany no może trochę się przeliczyłem bo wyszło 69zł/m2 ale ściana z U 0,13  :wink: 
Robocizna ta sama w obu przypadkach.

----------


## darkob

Dużo by pisać ....ale tak w skrócie.Do tej pory wydałem ok.210 ,dokładnie nie wiem bo w pewnym momencie dokładnie przestałem liczyć drobne wydatki i tylko zaokraglałem.Do zrobienia zostały mi ;położenie płytek na całym parterze ktore już kupiłem ,kupienie i ułożenie podłóg na piętrze łazience i drzwi wew. i ogrodzenia od strony drogi.Pomalowanie ścian na gotowo bo narazie zagruntowałem na biało.Działke miałem nieuzbrojoną.Fundamenty i ściany robiłem głównie sam z niewielką czasami pomocą drugiej osoby dalej ekipa;strop ,ściany poddasza dach-pełne deskowanie papa ,blachodachówka .Elektryki i hydrauliki nie robiłem bo miałem wątpliwości co do swojej wiedzy na ten temat a nie chciałem czegoś schrzanić.Tynki chciałem mieć tradycyjne to po za tym że musiałem je w połowie zrobić sam to jeszcze równać po tynkarzu partaczu.Gładzie sam.Ułożenie styropianu parter i poddasze sam.Ocieplenie Scian zew  i ściany miedzy garażem a mieszkaniem styropian 15cm grafit ,siatka,klej i biały grunt też sam.Uważam że 250tys.nie przekrocze.Gdybym budował jeszcze raz ten dom i nie słuchał doradców starszej daty to napewno byłoby taniej .

----------


## kalizbi

> W projekcie był BK24+12cm styro sądzę,że z wysoką lambdą czyli materiał za 1m2 to 56zł za BK +jakieś 18zł za styro i to dawało U ściany 0,23
> Zmieniłem na silikat 18cm w cenie 34zł/m2 + 20cm styro z lambdą 0,031 w cenie 35zł/m2 ściany no może trochę się przeliczyłem bo wyszło 69zł/m2 ale ściana z U 0,13 
> Robocizna ta sama w obu przypadkach.


Czyli dodając klej do silikatów plus klej do styro plus siatkę plus robociznę za mur i ocieplenie w optymistycznej wersji 130-140 zł/m2 bez struktury ?

----------


## kedlaw0

On nie liczy robocizny bo robił sam, więc nie jego ceny nie są rzetelne. Dużo ludzi nie ma czasu lub umiejętności żeby robić samemu i wtedy dochodzi robocizna i rozjeżdża się budżet. 
W moim przypadku wyszło około. 220 tys. projekt Saloniki II Lipińskich.

----------


## Arturo72

> On nie liczy robocizny bo robił sam, więc nie jego ceny nie są rzetelne. Dużo ludzi nie ma czasu lub umiejętności żeby robić samemu i wtedy dochodzi robocizna i rozjeżdża się budżet. 
> W moim przypadku wyszło około. 220 tys. projekt Saloniki II Lipińskich.


Za robocizny do SSO placilem 38tys.zł i obojętnie z czego by była ściana placilbym tyle samo  :wink: 
Izolacje wykonywalem sam z uwagi,że nie dopuscilem paprakow do bardzo ważnego elementu domu i wiem,że izolacje mam poprawnie zrobiona,styro kleilem na klej w piance,szybka i fajna robota.
Elewacja z tynkiem mineralnym robiła ekipa za 2tys.zl a sam tynk 1,5tys.zl.

----------


## Jalop

> On nie liczy robocizny bo robił sam, więc nie jego ceny nie są rzetelne. Dużo ludzi nie ma czasu lub umiejętności żeby robić samemu i wtedy dochodzi robocizna i rozjeżdża się budżet. 
> W moim przypadku wyszło około. 220 tys. projekt Saloniki II Lipińskich.


Do jakiego stanu wyszło 220 tysięcy?

Dziś byliśmy w banku Pek.... pytać o kredyt. 200 tysięcy na 30 lat wychodzi rata 957,- jako wkład własny działka 40 tysięcy złotych.
W czwartek jedziemy do budowlańca od budów, wypytać wszystko, w szczególności, czy damy radę postawić dom rumianek http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ard...ek_maly_ce.htm
chociażby do takiego stanu, aby była łazienka i kuchnia i coś do spania za 200 tysięcy.

----------


## kedlaw0

> Do jakiego stanu wyszło 220 tysięcy?
> 
> Dziś byliśmy w banku Pek.... pytać o kredyt. 200 tysięcy na 30 lat wychodzi rata 957,- jako wkład własny działka 40 tysięcy złotych.
> W czwartek jedziemy do budowlańca od budów, wypytać wszystko, w szczególności, czy damy radę postawić dom rumianek http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ard...ek_maly_ce.htm
> chociażby do takiego stanu, aby była łazienka i kuchnia i coś do spania za 200 tysięcy.


 Nie mam tylko tynku na zewnątrz i wykończonej górnej łazienki. Działka w prezencie od rodziców.

----------


## singnoral

O ile nie wynajmujesz do tego robotników, to jest to możliwe.

----------


## Bracianka

Właśnie, co to za zarzuty, że ktoś nie liczy ceny robocizny? Średnio 2 razy na każdej stronie wątku ktoś powtarza, że się da, ale z ogromnym nakładem własnej pracy. To co, mam koszt robocizny mojego męża wyliczyć? Jak nie masz czasu, albo nie masz umiejętności, to bierzesz większy kredyt, albo dłużej budujesz. A co do umiejętności, u większości moich znajomych umiejętności znalazły się wraz z chęciami. Mój mąż na budowę jeździł codziennie przez 2 lata i teraz mieszkamy, prawdzie w domu do 300 tysięcy, ale większym. Wykończenia, oprócz wylewek, tynków, elektryki i części hydrauliki zrobił sam.

----------


## DEZET

> Czytam wasze posty i zastanawiam się, czy mając działkę, bez uzbrojenia da się wybudować za 200 tysięcy taki dom:
> http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/ard_rumianek_1_paliwo_stale_ce.htm ?
> Docelowo stan pod klucz.
> Mamy z żoną problem, czy remontować stary dom u mojej mamy, wsadzić 50 tysięcy, czy dać 200 tysięcy i mieć swoje?
> 
> Wszselkie instalacje wykonam sam, tylko materiał, natomiast budowlanka dla mnie jest obca.


Włożysz 50k w stary dom i... dalej będzie on stary. Przy remoncie mogą wyjść takie "kwiatki", że pierwotna kwota będzie za mała.
Poszukaj ekip do murów i dachu. Posadzki i tynki też lepiej powierzyć ekipie- szybciej i mniej ciężkiej pracy- nie warte oszczędzenia kilku tys. zł. Konieczne koszty przyłączy:woda, kanalizacja, prąd, gaz- one mogą budżet nadszarpnąć z powodu odległości do domu. 
Ten projekt moim zdaniem może się zmieścić w 200k, ale wszystko trzeba liczyć 3 razy zanim się podejmie decyzję. Zmiana np. stropu i więźby na wiązary, może być korzystna, bo poddasze i tak wykorzystasz jako strych. Dużo pracy własnej przy instalacjach, wykończeniówce pozwoli sporo oszczędzić. Liczyć, liczyć...i pamiętać , że pewne rzeczy lepiej kupić drożej, ale lepszej jakości i mieć pewność niezawodności, szczególnie w miejscach, gdzie interwencja będzie kosztowna(np. instalacje wodne- prucie ścian, podłóg, itp.).

----------


## lotpaj

> Do jakiego stanu wyszło 220 tysięcy?
> 
> Dziś byliśmy w banku Pek.... pytać o kredyt. 200 tysięcy na 30 lat wychodzi rata 957,- jako wkład własny działka 40 tysięcy złotych.


+ 50 tys. na skromne umeblowanie i dodatki + 10 tys. na infrastrukturę wokół domu, typu kostka płot, brama + 360 rat po 957 zł. na dobry początek, bo w szerszym zakresie 30 lat, raty będą rosnąć szybciej, niż będziecie w stanie zarobić, to wychodzi na dzień dzisiejszy 400 tys. zł = autodestrukcja.
Rumianek to już możecie zacząć parzyć dzisiaj, bo za osiem lat będzie pierwsza wizyta u psychologa, a za 20 lat już wizyta komornika, bo to pieprzone państwo nie pozwoli wam spłacić kredytu, a Narodowy Bank Polski zostanie wykupiony ..., tak jak to już się stało w USA.
Także jeżeli planujecie przyszłość dla siebie i dla dzieci, to NIGDY nie bierzcie kredytu na 30 lat, bo za 20 lat będziecie bezdomni.

----------


## lotpaj

> Włożysz 50k w stary dom i... dalej będzie on stary. Przy remoncie mogą wyjść takie "kwiatki", że pierwotna kwota będzie za mała.


"STARY" to pojęcie względne. O ile ściany się nie przewracają i nie ma grzyba, to ze starego domu można zrobić cuda i apartament za 1/5 kosztów budowy nowego domu.
Tutaj chyba chodzi o sprawę bardziej międzyludzką, czyli tzw. konflikt pokoleń, albo co gorsza, konflikt teściowej z synową/zięciem.
Nie ma takiego problemu, którego nie dałoby się rozwiązać, w oparciu o kompromis!
Toż każdej ze stron zależy na czymś (każdej na czymś innym) i nawet głupią teściową można "przekupić". My się meldujemy w dwóch pokojach na górze/na dole, nie zawracamy sobie dupy i dokładamy 400 zł. na czynsz + fifty/fifty za opłaty. Przecież tylko o to starej babie chodzi.
A potem, jak już urodzi się wnuczek/wnuczka, to nie jedna moherka wymiękła, bo one mają tak, że widzą w tym dziecku swoje najlepsze, kurwa, za przeproszeniem, cechy.
Dacie radę  :Smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> "STARY" to pojęcie względne. O ile ściany się nie przewracają i nie ma grzyba, to ze starego domu można zrobić cuda i apartament za 1/5 kosztów budowy nowego domu.


Bzdura.
Stary dom po gruntownym remoncie,nawet jak w środku będą apartamenty dalej będzie stary bo skorupa jest kilkudziesięcioletnia,fundamenty nigdy sądzę,że było izolowane,wentylacji też sądzę,nie było poprawnej a to wszystko ma znaczenie.
Żeby doprowadzić taki dom do w miarę poprawnego stanu to koszt będzie porównywalny z postawieniem nowego domu.
Nigdy bym nie wchodził w coś takiego.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Moderator powinien pohamować zapędy tego jegomościa ban już blisko...............Arturo ma rację nie ma sensu ładować kasy w stare .Stare to wino i śpiew . :wink:  .Nie wyobrażam sobie marzeń ulokowanych w starą chałupę.Mówię za siebie.Elektryka,hydraulika kucie ścian , przeróbki dostosowane do nowych standardów.Więźba dachowa i poddasze jeśli występuje , jego ocieplenie izolacja ,pokrywa dachowa ,stolarka okienna , elewacja ,wymiana pieca ,wszelkie instalacje z gazowa na czele.Jest tego dużo.

----------


## DEZET

> "STARY" to pojęcie względne. O ile ściany się nie przewracają i nie ma grzyba, to ze starego domu można zrobić cuda i apartament za 1/5 kosztów budowy nowego domu.
> Tutaj chyba chodzi o sprawę bardziej międzyludzką, czyli tzw. konflikt pokoleń, albo co gorsza, konflikt teściowej z synową/zięciem.
> Nie ma takiego problemu, którego nie dałoby się rozwiązać, w oparciu o kompromis!
> Toż każdej ze stron zależy na czymś (każdej na czymś innym) i nawet głupią teściową można "przekupić". My się meldujemy w dwóch pokojach na górze/na dole, nie zawracamy sobie dupy i dokładamy 400 zł. na czynsz + fifty/fifty za opłaty. Przecież tylko o to starej babie chodzi.
> A potem, jak już urodzi się wnuczek/wnuczka, to nie jedna moherka wymiękła, bo one mają tak, że widzą w tym dziecku swoje najlepsze, kurwa, za przeproszeniem, cechy.
> Dacie radę


Za 50k apartament w starej chałupie, haha. Nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz.. Do tego jeszcze bawisz się w psychologa, czy jasnowidza(skąd ten konflikt pokoleń?) I jeszcze rady typu 400+opłaty - pewnie czekając, aż niedobra teściowa umrze i mamy całą chatę dla siebie. :bash:

----------


## ipek33

> "STARY" to pojęcie względne. O ile ściany się nie przewracają i nie ma grzyba, to ze starego domu można zrobić cuda i apartament za 1/5 kosztów budowy nowego domu.
> ...


Szczerze wątpię. Dużo zależy od zakresu prac:
- wymiana stolarki okiennej
- ocieplenie ścian,
- podwieszenie sufitów,
- wymiana instalacji c.o. (rurki, grzejniki, być może kocioł),
- wymiana instalacji elektrycznej,
- ocieplenie ściany fundamentowej,
- wymiana instalacji wodnej,
- wymiana systemu wentylacji albo naprawa grawitacyjnej po uszczelnieniu okien;
- odświeżenie pomieszczeń (malowanie, nowe panele),
- nowa armatura

tyle na szybko przychodzi mi do głowy - 50 tys. to może być mało na sam materiał.

A gdzie jeszcze ogarnięcie "podwórka"?

Pytanie - czy uda się podciągnąć powyższym remontem do standardu dla współczesnych domów?

----------


## Bracianka

Opcja nowego domu zdecydowanie lepsza. Mąż pomagał koledze robić płytki w takim właśnie remontowanym "całkiem do rzeczy" domu. Całkiem do rzeczy wyglądał, jak kupa gratów była w łazience. Jak się meble wyniosło, sprzęt zdemontowało, płytki skuło, to się okazało, że nie ma ani jednego kąta prostego... Podobnie z gankiem i przedpokojem. Reszty jeszcze nie robili, bo się boją.

----------


## eryk77

Teroretycznie, da się taką chałpukę w cenie 200k postawić?

http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...72_opisogolnyl

Zmiany - wykusz likwiduję, zwężam chałupę po 30cm z każdej strony, likwiduję kominek

----------


## Misterhajt

> Za 50k apartament w starej chałupie, haha. Nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz.. Do tego jeszcze bawisz się w psychologa, czy jasnowidza(skąd ten konflikt pokoleń?) I jeszcze rady typu 400+opłaty - pewnie czekając, aż niedobra teściowa umrze i mamy całą chatę dla siebie.


To chyba chodziło o temat w innym dziale, gdzie załozyciel wątku pisał o nieporozumieniach z matką, czy teściową.

----------


## namira

> Teroretycznie, da się taką chałpukę w cenie 200k postawić?
> 
> http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...72_opisogolnyl
> 
> Zmiany - wykusz likwiduję, zwężam chałupę po 30cm z każdej strony, likwiduję kominek


Nie zmniejszaj domu i tak jest mały,nie likwiduj wykuszu - to znakomite miejsce na stół,znajomi mają dom parterowy i ogrzewanie gazowe plus kominek z dgp - przy obecnych łagodnych zimach cały dom ogrzewają kominkiem ,to najtańsza opcja bynajmniej na terenie gdzie mieszkam.Za 200tys.zrobisz sporo,może nie na tip top, ale z własną robocizną i bez kosztownych wynalazków możesz być optymistą.

----------


## DEZET

> Teroretycznie, da się taką chałpukę w cenie 200k postawić?
> 
> http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-alida_1372_opisogolnyl
> 
> Zmiany - wykusz likwiduję, zwężam chałupę po 30cm z każdej strony, likwiduję kominek


Też nie zmniejszałbym wymiaru- pozorne oszczędności- tak jakbyś zlikwidował 1 pokój w tym domku. Problemem mogą być te belki i szklane daszki- cena pewnie wyjdzie kosmiczna. Lepiej przedłużyć dach. Zamiast podwójnych drzwi tarasowych- pojedyncze i witryna. To tyle, oglądając pobieżnie projekt.

----------


## eryk77

> Problemem mogą być te belki i szklane daszki


Chodzi o te belki nad drzwiami? Je oczywiście bym zlikwidował. Dom chcę skrócić do 11.1m z tego względu, że chcę dostawić obok garaż i kotłownię z tyłu. A w WZ mam, że szerokość elewacji nie może przekroczyć 12m +- 2.5m. Więc całość nie może przekroczyć 14.5m. Mam jeszcze na oku ten projekt

http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...nej-5-bis.html

W tym projekcie nie musiałbym nic zmieniać, dostawiać i całość elewacji miałaby 14.15m

Zakładając, że w pierwszym projekcie dostawiam garaż i kotłownię z tyłu - który z tych domków będzie droższy? Oba w sumie będą w granicy 105m2 włącznie z garażem i kotłownią. Jednak kosztu garażu i kotłowni nie liczę po takich samych cenach. Wiadomo, że w garażu wystarczy mi beton na podłodze i na tym koniec. Czy w drugim projekcie garaż nie będzie mostkiem termicznym? Czy taki piec w "środku" domu nie będzie upierdliwie hałasował? Dodam jeszcze, że doklejony garaż byłby z daszkiem prawie płaskim, taka dostawka przyklejona tylko do domu. Koszty robocizny są u nas względnie tanie - budowa takiej parterówki do stanu SSO to jakieś 20 tys

----------


## kalizbi

,,Przy przyjemnej 5" będzie droższy, powierzchnia zabudowy jest o ok. 40 m2 większa, ale bryła domu jest ciekawsza,

----------


## eryk77

A skąd się wzięło aż 40m2 ? Do tego pierwszego projektu chciałem dostawić garaż i kotłownię z tyłu więc wyjdzie różnica kilku metrów kwadratowych powierzchni. Chyba, że czegoś nie widzę

----------


## Bracianka

Jakie 105 metrów. Pierwszy ma powierzchnię zabudowy ok. 110 metrów, drugi dobrze ponad 140 metrów, a ja mam wrażenie, że Ty cały czas operujesz powierzchnią użytkową.

----------


## eryk77

No zaraz, a co mnie obchodzi powierzchnia zabudowy? Mnie interesuje powierznia netto budynku, ta, którą muszę wykończyć. Może w jednym projekcie są grubsze ściany i przez to zwiększa się zabudowa. A po drugie,  pisałem, że w piewrszym projekcie chcę dostawić garaż i kotłownię więc wyjdzie różnica może 10m2 w powierzchni zabudowy

----------


## Bracianka

No jak to Cię nie interesuje? Piszesz w wątku, gdzie trzeba się mocno natrudzić, żeby osiągnąć w przybliżeniu 200 tys. (i to raczej w przybliżeniu w górę), i ludzie raczej zmniejszają, niż powiększają. Oba budynki wstępnie mają prawię tą samą powierzchnię użytkową, ale powierzchnia zabudowy różni się już bardzo. Twoja kotłownia i garaż, a także pralnia, czy schowek w ścianie nie wchodzą w skład powierzchni użytkowej, ale trzeba je wybudować. I praktycznie wszystko, co wchodzi w skład powierzchni zabudowy musisz w ten czy inny sposób wykończyć. No, chyba że garażu nie ocieplisz, nie zrobisz w nim instalacji, nie otynkujesz wewnątrz i na zewnątrz, nie położysz nawet najtańszych płytek. Wykończenie to nie tylko panele/parkiet, malowanie ścian i meblowanie.

----------


## eryk77

> Twoja kotłownia i garaż, a także pralnia, czy schowek w ścianie nie wchodzą w skład powierzchni użytkowej, ale trzeba je wybudować.


Ale ja doskonale sobie z tego zdaję sprawę i wliczam je do powierzchni, które trzeba w jakiś sposób wykończyć. Dom ma powierzchni użytkowej około 80m2, dokładam garaż + kotłownię i mam jakieś 105m2 które muszę wykończyć. I operuję tą powierzchnią. Oba domy będą miały podobną powierzchnię do wykończenia. Będzie to około 105-110m. I ten metraż liczę razy średnia cena wykończenia. A dlaczego jeden z tych domów ma o kilkadziesiąt metrów więcej powierzchni zabudowy? Nie wiem, może wliczają sobie w to taras, może kostkę. W każdym razie kosztów budowy domu nie szacuje się chyba poprzez powierzchnię zabudowy tak jak to sugerujesz. Dom z poddaszem ma dużo mniejszą powierzchnię zabudowy i co z tego? Tzn, że jest dużo tańszy w budowie niż parterówka? Mylisz chyba pojęcia

----------


## Bracianka

Nie mylę, Ty źle liczysz. W tym momencie mniejszy z dwóch wybranych przez Ciebie domów ma 87 metrów (odjęłam ogólnikowo "powierzchnię" ścian i ocieplenia - 44 cm). Do tego chcesz dodać garaż: ok. 20 metrów oraz kotłownię - min. 5-6 metrów, wychodzi 113 metrów. Jeśli nie wiesz, skąd Ci biorą tak różne powierzchnie zabudowy, to się dokładnie rzutom przyjrzyj - w większym projekcie sam hall ma 10 metrów, po których co najwyżej sobie pochodzisz. A jak liczyłam swoją powierzchnię do "wykończenia" do dodawałam powierzchnię dołu i powierzchnię góry. Z tym, że na górze liczyłam powierzchnię po podłogach (ponad 80 metrów), a nie użytkową (ponad 50 metrów)...

----------


## DEZET

Eryk77- chcesz mieć garaż i kotłownię, to wybieraj "Dom przy przyjemnej 5bis" lub podobny. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "dostawianie"- musisz mieć projekt, za który ktoś weźmie kasę, więc lepiej zaoszczędzić na tym kilka tys. Może akurat starczy na pokrycie ceny materiału na dodatkową powierzchnię. Poza tym jakieś płaskie daszki na garażu mogą być niezgodne z MPZP i nie wybudujesz. O wyglądzie takiej dostawki też można dyskutować. Przemyśl wszystko, licz, szukaj innych projektów, bo znasz swoje potrzeby i ograniczenia MPZP   :wink:

----------


## Bracianka

Mnie tam bardziej się ten większy podoba, tylko kilka rzeczy bym poprzestawiała, i kotłownię zmieniła. A tak, to jest ogólnie ok.

----------


## eryk77

> Nie mylę, Ty źle liczysz. W tym momencie mniejszy z dwóch wybranych przez Ciebie domów ma 87 metrów (odjęłam ogólnikowo "powierzchnię" ścian i ocieplenia - 44 cm). Do tego chcesz dodać garaż: ok. 20 metrów oraz kotłownię - min. 5-6 metrów, wychodzi 113 metrów.


Ale Ty przez cały czas podajesz mi metry użytkowe a nie powierzchnię zabudowy  :smile:  Pierwszy projekt ma 84m2. Nie wiem skąd Ci wyszło 87. Garaż + kotłownia to wyjdzie 109m2. Skrócenie domu da jakieś 5m2 więc w sumie będzie to około 105m2 - użytkowej, do wykończenia. Nie - zabudowy.


> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "dostawianie"- musisz mieć projekt, za który ktoś weźmie kasę


Zgadza się, liczyłem, że zapłacę za projekt tej dostawki około 1700PLN więc jeszcze gra warta świeczki, a za 1700 to raczej niewiele zrobię w "Domu przy przyjemnej"


> Mnie tam bardziej się ten większy podoba, tylko kilka rzeczy bym poprzestawiała, i kotłownię zmieniła.


A co byś zmieniła? Sugestie się przydadzą. Nie ukrywam, że żona chciałaby "Dom przy przyjemnej". Mi się jednak układ pokoi nie podoba i piec c.o. w środku domu. No i mostek termiczny w postaci garażu

----------


## _artur_

> Nie ukrywam, że żona chciałaby "Dom przy przyjemnej". Mi się jednak układ pokoi nie podoba i piec c.o. w środku domu. No i mostek termiczny w postaci garażu


policzyłeś ile będzie Cię kosztował tak naprawdę ten projekt ? z dostosowaniem przez architekta, zmianami na które musi zgodzić się pracownia itp.  bo to na początku wydaje się że tanio projekt za 2 tysiace się kupi, u nas w okolicach dostosowanie to kolejne 2 i jeszcze cośtam dochodzi. 
my na początku z żoną się napaliliśmy na parę projektów, w każdym trzeba by cośtam zmieniać i w końcu stanęło na indywidualnym bo koszty wyszły jakieś 500 zł większe.. za to podczas budowy z rzeczy architektonicznych przesunęliśmy drzwi o 50cm, i tyle zmian w całym domu było..
do tego piszesz:



> Zgadza się, liczyłem, że zapłacę za projekt tej dostawki około 1700PLN więc jeszcze gra warta świeczki, a za 1700 to raczej niewiele zrobię w "Domu przy przyjemnej"


co już w ogóle wydaje mi się bezsensowne.. za cenę projektu, dostawki plus adaptacji będziesz miał jaki chcesz indywidualny..

a co do liczenia powierzchni to kotłownię, garaż itp. też wykańczasz wylewkami, pokrywasz dachem, więźbę nad tym robisz, prąd ciągniesz i tu cena m2 salonu czy garażu jest identyczna

----------


## Bracianka

Ja jednak bym liczyła w Twoim przypadku powierzchnię zabudowy. Nawet jeśli jesteś innego zdania, to bezpieczniej jest założyć więcej do wykończenia (ściany nie liczą się do powierzchni użytkowej, ale też musisz je wykończyć). W tym większym zlikwidowałabym kominek - wybitnie nie kominkowa jestem, a u znajomych, którzy mają, nie widziałam ani razu, żeby się palił. Chyba że chcesz nim ogrzewać, ale nie robiłabym sobie kotłowni w salonie. Moje zdanie, ktoś może mieć inne. Kotłownię podzieliłabym na 2 części, zgodnie z tymi cienkimi liniami, przesunęłabym komin do przodu, a w części bliżej hallu zrobiłabym drugą łazienkę (jedna dla mnie to za mało, zwłaszcza jak dzieci podrosną). Zlikwidowałabym pralnię, połączyła ją ze spiżarnią. Trochę bym z nich ujęła i wstawiłabym tam tą, szafę, która jest dalej. I polikwidowałabym te małe ścianki, więcej przestrzeni by wyszło (no, chyba że chcesz typowy wiatrołap). A z garażem zawsze można kombinować - oddzielić i osobno ocieplić, ale tak, żeby wyglądał, jakby było połączony z domem. I normalne drzwi zewnętrze między garażem a resztą domu wstawić. No ale to już koszty Ci rosną.

----------


## eryk77

> policzyłeś ile będzie Cię kosztował tak naprawdę ten projekt ?


Za indywidualny architekt zażyczył sobie w granicach 5000. Taki miałem zamiar, jednak chciałem zaoszczędzić i jeszcze raz zacząłem przeglądać projekty z nadzieją, że znajdę coś gdzie niewiele będę musiał zmieniać. W Domu przy Przyjemnej nie zmieniałbym nic więc płacę te 2000 i to wszystko. 
W domu bez garażu musiałbym zapłacić za dostawkę i adaptację. Koszt wyszedłby pewnie w granicach 4000. Sprawdziłem i projekty garaży są już za 200PLN więc liczę 4000 za wszystko. Jestem więc 2000 do tyłu, ale ten pierwszy projekt będzie tańszy w budowie. Tak mi się wydaje przynajmniej, więc te 2000 więcej za projekt zwróci mi się w tańszym domu. Tak przynajmniej kalkuluję

 Bracianka, dzięki za sugestie. Podobne zmiany chciałem zrobić. Ja jeszcze zamienię miejscami pralnio-spiżarkę z łazienką. Jakoś łazienka bez okna do mnie nie przemawia

----------


## Bracianka

Wiesz co, ja mam dwie łazienki z oknami. Na górze i na dole. Na dole miała być we wnętrzu budynku bez okna, ale mąż się uparł, że musi być okno i poprzestawiał to wszystko tak, że rzeczywiście to okno jest. Tyle tylko, że roleta cały czas jest w nim zasłonięta  :razz:  Drugi raz bardziej bym się kłóciła  :Smile:  Na górze okno być musi, bo dom by paskudnie z zewnątrz wyglądał, ale też pierwsze, co robię, to zasłonięcie rolety.

----------


## Bejaro

Każdy projekt gotowy wymaga adaptacji do warunków lokalnych,to nie tak że 2000 to wszystko,licz się z dodatkowymi kosztami.

----------


## eryk77

> Tyle tylko, że roleta cały czas jest w nim zasłonięta Drugi raz bardziej bym się kłóciła


Tylko, że łatwiej łazienkę przewietrzyć jak jest okno niż czekać 2 godziny aż się samooczyści powietrze  :wink: 


> Każdy projekt gotowy wymaga adaptacji do warunków lokalnych,to nie tak że 2000 to wszystko,licz się z dodatkowymi kosztami.


Tak, tylko sama adaptacja już tak po kieszeni nie bije

Co więc radzicie - wziąć mniejszy dom ( około 105m2 z garażem+kotłownią ) i wydać więcej na papierki czy wziąć większy dom ( 113m2 - dom przy przyjemnej) i wydać mniej na papierki ale więcej na budowę? ( teoretycznie )

----------


## Bracianka

Wentylacja mechaniczna wszystko mi wyciąga w kilka-kilkanaście minut. Jeśli rzeczywiście niewiele zmieniałbyś w projekcie, to ja bym brała ten drugi gotowiec. Jak chcesz zmieniać sporo, to próbowałabym z indywidualnym.

----------


## eryk77

No właśnie nie chcę zmieniać sporo. W pierwszym tylko dostawka garażu z kotłownią i przeniesienie drzwi tarasowych a w drugim pare bzdurek. Martwi mnie tylko, że drugi to około 10m2 więcej więc około 20 tys więcej kosztów budowy. Ciężki orzech

----------


## Slyder

> TTak, tylko sama adaptacja już tak po kieszeni nie bije


optymistycznie podchodzisz do budowy ale to +. Adaptacja kosztowała mnie 1450 zł więc też sporo. A zmieniłem tylko jedno okno i drzwi tarasowe.

----------


## DEZET

1700 zł za projekt dostawki to ok. 30m2 suporeksu na ściany. A dodatkowy czas na zrobienie projektu, przepychanie się z papierami i biurokracją?
Jak to się fajnie pisze "tylko dostawka garażu i kotłowni"- a koszt całkowity tego ?

----------


## Bracianka

> W pierwszym *tylko* dostawka garażu z kotłownią i przeniesienie drzwi tarasowych


Jakie tylko? Zakładając, że chcesz to połączyć z domem, to trzebaby pewnie przeprojektować fundamenty, dach, ściany nośne. 

W sumie nie wiem, jak jest gdzie indziej. Ja za projekt dałam 1950zł, za adaptację z małymi zmianami, projekt budynku gospodarczego, projekt zjazdu na działkę, projekt przyłącza gazowego i projekt kanalizacji, oraz załatwienie wszystkiego, co związane z pozwoleniem na budowę, zapłaciłam 3100zł (o ile dobrze pamiętam). Tylko mapkę geodezyjną załatwialiśmy sami - 400zł.

----------


## eryk77

> Jak to się fajnie pisze "tylko dostawka garażu i kotłowni"- a koszt całkowity tego


No przecież to policzyłem. Dom 78m2 + 26m2 (garaż + kotłownia) = 104m2. Licząc koszt budowy garażu i kotłowni tak jak i reszty domu wyjdzie około 50tys, chociaż wiadomo, że garażu nie będe tak wykańczał jak wnętrza. Wylewka w zupełności wystarczy, ogrzewania też tam nie planuję. Projekt nr 2 już ma garaż i kotłownię, ale powierzchnia jego wynosi w sumie 113m2. Średnio licząc jest to około 20 tys PLN więcej. Więc nawet gdybym za projekt "dostawki" i adaptację dopłacił 2000 to będę około 18 tys PLN do przodu. Sucha kalkulacja



> Jakie tylko? Zakładając, że chcesz to połączyć z domem, to trzebaby pewnie przeprojektować fundamenty, dach, ściany nośne.


A po co? Dom będzie wybudowany wg projektu, garaż będzie dostawiony do ściany bocznej i tyle.Nie widzę tu powodu by cokolwiek przeprojektowywać. To będzie dostawka podobna do tej
http://z500.pl/thumb/res/wizualizacj..._tl_normal.jpg
Projektów kanalizacji, wody, mapek nie liczę. To osobny temat

----------


## _artur_

> Za indywidualny architekt zażyczył sobie w granicach 5000. Taki miałem zamiar, jednak chciałem zaoszczędzić i jeszcze raz zacząłem przeglądać projekty z nadzieją, że znajdę coś gdzie niewiele będę musiał zmieniać. W Domu przy Przyjemnej nie zmieniałbym nic więc płacę te 2000 i to wszystko. 
> W domu bez garażu musiałbym zapłacić za dostawkę i adaptację. Koszt wyszedłby pewnie w granicach 4000. Sprawdziłem i projekty garaży są już za 200PLN więc liczę 4000 za wszystko. Jestem więc 2000 do tyłu, ale ten pierwszy projekt będzie tańszy w budowie. Tak mi się wydaje przynajmniej, więc te 2000 więcej za projekt zwróci mi się w tańszym domu. Tak przynajmniej kalkuluję





> Tylko, że łatwiej łazienkę przewietrzyć jak jest okno niż czekać 2 godziny aż się samooczyści powietrze Tak, tylko sama adaptacja już tak po kieszeni nie bije)


taa.. u nas w okolicy sama adaptacja bez żadnych zmian to 1500, dowiedz sie bo jak tyle to wyjdzie na jedno

----------


## kalizbi

> No właśnie nie chcę zmieniać sporo. W pierwszym tylko dostawka garażu z kotłownią i przeniesienie drzwi tarasowych a w drugim pare bzdurek. Martwi mnie tylko, że drugi to około 10m2 więcej więc około 20 tys więcej kosztów budowy. Ciężki orzech


Ten mniejszy projekt jaką ma konstrukcję stropu?

----------


## eryk77

> Ten mniejszy projekt jaką ma konstrukcję stropu?


Teriva. Drugi żelbeton

Widzę, że budujesz dom przy przyjemnej. Jak tam z kosztami? Zmieścisz się plus/minus w 200 tys?

----------


## kalizbi

> Teriva. Drugi żelbeton
> 
> Widzę, że budujesz dom przy przyjemnej. Jak tam z kosztami? Zmieścisz się plus/minus w 200 tys?


U mnie po podłogach z garażem jest 120 m2 licząc optymistycznie po 2000zł/m2 wychodzi 240 tys ,a będzie trochę więcej, ile jeszcze nie wiem

----------


## lotpaj

Ludzie kochani, ile jeszcze razy mam pisać w tym wątku, że nie wybudujecie 100m2 domu za 200 tysięcy?
Ja nie wiem, czy komuś zależy na tym, aby ciemnotę ludziom wciskać? Macie z tego satysfakcję, czy jak?
Proszę o dwa bieżące dzienniki budowy, gdzie ktoś wybudował dom za 200 tysięcy. Nie ma takich, bo się nie da bez darmowej pomocy szeregu ludzi. Po prostu. A nawet, jeżeli ktoś prowadzi dziennik budowy za 200tys, to i tak pomija szereg kosztów, byle tylko pokazać, jaki to z niego Gieroj!
Nie dajcie się złapać w pułapkę, bo popadniecie w długi i będziecie przeklinać ten dom po wsze czasy. A chyba nie o to chodzi, prawda?
260 tys. - tyle musicie uwzględnić w budżecie na dom 100m2. w stanie deweloperskim. Po najtańszych kosztach.
Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję, że chociaż jedną osobę uratowałem przed finansowym kataklizmem.

----------


## eryk77

Hm bez podania konkretów to możesz pisać jeszcze 100 razy, że nie da się wybudować i nic z tego nie wyniknie. To tak jakby ktoś napisał, że da się wybudować dom 100m za 200 tys i na tym koniec. Dlaczego mam wierzyć Tobie a nie temu co się chwali, że wybudował? Przeczytałem ten temat od deski do deski i kilka osób taki dom tutaj wybudowało. Ba, nawet bez pomocy osób z rodziny. Więc ja wierzę, że się da, ale trzeba przed budową z kosztorysem i kalkulatorem obdzwonić wszystkie hurtownie budowlane w okolicy jak i wszystkie ekipy budowlane. Oczywiście po wybraniu projektu niedużej prostej stodoły. Na podkarpaciu ceny robocizny jeszcze nie zwalają z nóg. Wstępnie z tego co szukałem to potrafią być i 2-3 razy mniejsze niż w innych regionach więc takie uogólnianie - "nie da się" - jest bez sensu. Ja mam nadzieję, że taki dom wybuduję, ale przed budową policzę wszystko dokładnie kilka razy. Jeżeli się nie uda to to odszczekam

----------


## mistalova

Ech, pamiętam jak sam nie wierzyłem ludziom kiedy mówili mi ile kosztuje budowa/remont domu...

A okazało się, że mieli rację -3 tysi za metr pękło nie wiem kiedy i to bez żadnych szaleństw...

----------


## lotpaj

Eryk, to nie o to chodzi, żebyś odszczekiwał, bo to nie w moim interesie. Ty możesz sobie obdzwonić wszystkie hurtownie w Polsce i na papierze może ci wyjść nawet to 200, ale uwierz mi, że na KAŻDYM etapie budowy będziesz zmuszony dołożyć CO NAJMNIEJ 20% do zakładanych kosztów, a realnie to 30%.
To sa tak zwane "ukryte koszta" o których nikt nie pisze. Nie wyliczysz pustaków, worów cementu, stali zbrojeniowej i stu innych zmiennych. Każda zmiana generuje dodatkowe koszta materiału, transportu, a i jeszcze murarz, czy glazurnik doliczy ci do ceny parę stów. Zrozum to, że tak jest i będzie, kiedy budujesz dom po taniości. Mi murarz doliczył 2 tys. bo tego, czy innego nie było w projekcie i tak jest ze wszystkimi fachowcami. Najpierw wyceniają Ci na tylę, a potem okazuje się, że to kleju mało, że zmiana w projekcie...
Jeżeli jesteś inteligentny, to wliczysz to w koszta. Jeżeli liczysz na uczciwość fachowców, to potem ból. Uwierz mi, że wiem, co piszę.

----------


## Bracianka

Przepraszam, akurat z wyliczeniem pustaków jest najmniejszy problem. Zmiany to powinieneś mieć obczajone przed budową i z murarzem rozmawiać o cenie konkretnej. Ilość kleju na liczbę pustaków jest opisana na opakowaniu. To, że Ty tego nie wyliczyłeś, nie oznacza, że tak jest zawsze. Jasne są nieprzewidziane koszty. U nas to zwykle była nieprzewidziana ilość gwoździ, czy wkrętów.

----------


## eryk77

> Ech, pamiętam jak sam nie wierzyłem ludziom kiedy mówili mi ile kosztuje budowa/remont domu...


Ja też nie wierzę. Dlatego sam liczę. Ty nie policzyłeś i się zdziwiłeś


> A okazało się, że mieli rację -3 tysi za metr pękło nie wiem kiedy i to bez żadnych szaleństw...


Pokaż projekt bo może nie taki on prosty


> Każda zmiana generuje dodatkowe koszta materiału, transportu, a i jeszcze murarz, czy glazurnik doliczy ci do ceny parę stów


Ok, ale zmiany to ja zamierzam mieć już na papierze przed budową. W trakcie budowy to ja już gadania speców nie zamierzam słuchać. Z murarzem czy glazurnikiem to mam zamiar podpisać umowy na konkretne kwoty więc później to on sobie może doliczać co mu sie podoba. Ja rozumiem ukryte koszta, ale nie zamierzam się dawać nabijać w butelkę bo majster sobie coś wymyślił, bo jemu tak łatwiej. Ukryte koszta ukrytymi kosztami, ale to co ty opisujesz to zwykła naiwność i niewiedza inwestora

----------


## Frofo007

2000zł za m2 małego domu około 100m2 to naprawdę mało. Te stawki sprawdzają się przy domach 150-200m2, wynika to z tego, że np. kotłownia domu 100m2 i 150m2 to prawie takie same koszty, papierki też te same koszty, KB też ten sam koszt itp. rozkładając na więcej m2 większego domu wychodzi taniej.

Ja mam nadzieje zmieścić się w 350tyś za stan deweloperski (a życie pewnie pokaże, że 400tyś będzie za mało) za dom 180m2 po podłogach razem z garażem nieocieplonym i nieotynkowanym wewnątrz. Zakładam, że minimum 50% prac przy wykończeniówce zrobię sam z pomocą rodziny.

----------


## Arturo72

> 2000zł za m2 małego domu około 100m2 to naprawdę mało. Te stawki sprawdzają się przy domach 150-200m2, wynika to z tego, że np. kotłownia domu 100m2 i 150m2 to prawie takie same koszty, papierki też te same koszty, KB też ten sam koszt itp. rozkładając na więcej m2 większego domu wychodzi taniej
> .


Dlatego jeśli ktoś patrzy na koszty to kotłowni w małym domu nie wybuduje,podobnie nie wpakuje paliwa stałego a to już ok.20-30tys.zl mniej za budowę i te 2tys zl/m2 jak najbardziej realne.

----------


## eryk77

> 2000zł za m2 małego domu około 100m2 to naprawdę mało. Te stawki sprawdzają się przy domach 150-200m2


To u ciebie majstry mają różne stawki w zależności od wielkości domu? Współczuję. U mnie za metr posadzki, płytek czy tynku biorą tyle samo więc im mniejszy dom tym mniej zapłacę na szczęście


> wynika to z tego, że np. kotłownia domu 100m2 i 150m2 to prawie takie same koszty


No jeżeli w jednym i drugim domu kotłownia będzie miała np 10m2 to tak, koszty będą takie same. Tylko co ma do tego powierzchnia domu? :ohmy: 



> Dlatego jeśli ktoś patrzy na koszty to kotłowni w małym domu nie wybuduje


A dlaczego nie wybuduję? Jeśli chcę wybudować dom 75m2 + garaż z kotłownią i zamknąć się w 100m2 to dlaczego cena niby wzrośnie z tych 2 tys? 75m2 średnio liczą wyjdzie około 160 tys. Zostaje 40 tys. na kotłownię + garaż. Mało? Garaż nieocieplony, sam beton

----------


## Frofo007

Arturo72, eryk77: nie zrozumieliśmy się.
Pisząc o kotłowni miałem na myśli jej osprzęt. Załóżmy, że mamy dom 100m2 i 200m2. Piec kondensacyjny dla obu będzie w podobnej cenie, ewentualnie do 20% różnicy. Zbiornik CWU też taki sam. Komin będzie taki sam w jednym i drugim, koszt przyłącza też, koszt projektu również podobny. Koszt kierownika budowy też taki sam. Jeżeli będziecie chcieli zrobić kominek to koszt wkładu kominowego, komina i obudowy też będzie taki sam w obu domach.
Podobnie z innymi instalacjami, jeśli dajmy na to w danym pomieszczeniu potrzebujemy 3 gniazdka elektryczne to czy pomieszczenie będzie miało 10m2, czy 15m2 to 3 gniazdka nam wystarczą i metrażowo koszt każdego gniazdka w większym domu będzie trochę niższy uwzględniając koszt m2.

Prosty przykład, załóżmy, że kominek kosztuje 10tyś zł. Dla domu o powierzchni 100m2 na każdy m2 koszt kominka zwiększy koszt budowy o 100zł, natomiast taki sam kominek w domu 200m2 zwiększy o 50zł koszt każdego m2 (jeśli ktoś chce więcej kW to koszt wzrośnie o te 10-20%).

 Śmiem również twierdzić, że więcej m2 to zazwyczaj niższe koszty robocizny i materiałów budowlanych, choć to oczywiście zależy od kształtu budynku. Taki prosty przykład dom o powierzchni 100m2 w kwadracie ma 4 ściany po 10mb każda = 40mb. Natomiast dom 200m2 będzie miał 14,15 x 4 = 56,6mb ścian. Także w tym wypadku powierzchnia ścian o 40% większa daje o 100% większą powierzchnie domu. Oczywiście te wyliczenia są uproszczone, ale oddają to co chcę przekazać.

----------


## kalizbi

> Arturo72, eryk77: nie zrozumieliśmy się.
> Pisząc o kotłowni miałem na myśli jej osprzęt. Załóżmy, że mamy dom 100m2 i 200m2. Piec kondensacyjny dla obu będzie w podobnej cenie, ewentualnie do 20% różnicy. Zbiornik CWU też taki sam. Komin będzie taki sam w jednym i drugim, koszt przyłącza też, koszt projektu również podobny. Koszt kierownika budowy też taki sam. Jeżeli będziecie chcieli zrobić kominek to koszt wkładu kominowego, komina i obudowy też będzie taki sam w obu domach.
> Podobnie z innymi instalacjami, jeśli dajmy na to w danym pomieszczeniu potrzebujemy 3 gniazdka elektryczne to czy pomieszczenie będzie miało 10m2, czy 15m2 to 3 gniazdka nam wystarczą i metrażowo koszt każdego gniazdka w większym domu będzie trochę niższy uwzględniając koszt m2.
> 
> Prosty przykład, załóżmy, że kominek kosztuje 10tyś zł. Dla domu o powierzchni 100m2 na każdy m2 koszt kominka zwiększy koszt budowy o 100zł, natomiast taki sam kominek w domu 200m2 zwiększy o 50zł koszt każdego m2 (jeśli ktoś chce więcej kW to koszt wzrośnie o te 10-20%).
> 
>  Śmiem również twierdzić, że więcej m2 to zazwyczaj niższe koszty robocizny i materiałów budowlanych, choć to oczywiście zależy od kształtu budynku. Taki prosty przykład dom o powierzchni 100m2 w kwadracie ma 4 ściany po 10mb każda = 40mb. Natomiast dom 200m2 będzie miał 14,15 x 4 = 56,6mb ścian. Także w tym wypadku powierzchnia ścian o 40% większa daje o 100% większą powierzchnie domu. Oczywiście te wyliczenia są uproszczone, ale oddają to co chcę przekazać.


Frofo007 zdecydowanie potwierdzam co napisałeś,natomiast trudno odmówić racji Arturo 72 że w małym dobrze ocieplonym domu budowa kotłowni nie ma sensu

----------


## fotohobby

> To u ciebie majstry mają różne stawki w zależności od wielkości domu? Współczuję. U mnie za metr posadzki, płytek czy tynku biorą tyle samo więc im mniejszy dom tym mniej zapłacę na szczęścieNo jeżeli w jednym i drugim domu kotłownia będzie miała np 10m2 to tak, koszty będą takie same. Tylko co ma do tego powierzchnia domu?


Za przyłącza wody, prądu gazu płacisz tyle samo, niazależnie od wielkości domu. Czyli - w przeliczeniu na m2 w małym zapłacisz więcej.
Za mapki geodezyjne, protokoły odbioru podobnie.
Dom ma komin. Niezależnie, czy duży dom, czy mały - płacisz tyle samo. Czyli przeliczając na m2 więcej w małym.
Tak samo jest z kotłem (gazowym, czy nie daj Boze węglowym), czy zasobnikiem na CWU. Czy to dom 85m2, czy 150m2 właściwie mogą być to te same urządzenia. Kosztują tyle damo, czyli w domu 85m2 drożej, w porównaniu na m2
Podobnie jest z drzwiami, czy bramą garażową.

Kupując materiały na dom negocjujesz cenę - jak kupujesz ich więcej, to masz lepszą pozycję.
Nawet robociznę da sie ponegocjować. Dla ekipy jest różnica, czy robi po 200m2 tynków w dwóch miejscach, czy 400m2 w jednym...

----------


## eryk77

A ja się z kolegami pozwolę nie zgodzić. Przeciez koszty gniazdek elektrycznych czy samych pustaków to koszty znikome w porównaniu do całej reszty. Owszem, za pustaki zapłacisz tylko 40% więcej i będziesz miał aż 100% więcej powierzchni. Ale będziesz miał przez to 2x więcej do wykończenia. A wykończenie jest sporo droższe niż surowy materiał. Ile ty zapłacisz np za płytki + robociznę 200m2 a ile zapłacę ja za 100m2. Tutaj poniesiesz koszty dokładnie 2x większe niż ja bo tyle więcej musisz kupić materiału. Do tego majster weźmie od ciebie dokładnie 2x więcej niż ode mnie za 100m2


> Śmiem również twierdzić, że więcej m2 to zazwyczaj niższe koszty robocizny i materiałów budowlanych, choć to oczywiście zależy od kształtu budynku.


No więc właśnie. Porównujmy więc podobne budynki architektonicznie. Ceny robocizny i materiałów są takie same. Kupując pustaki w sklepie przecież sprzedawca nie da ci rabatu bo budujesz większy dom. Majster też ma gdzieś ile ty masz metrów. Zapłacisz mu za tyle ile zrobi



> trudno odmówić racji Arturo 72 że w małym dobrze ocieplonym domu budowa kotłowni nie ma sensu


Czym więc ogrzać taki dom - 75-80m2? Gazu mieć nie mogę. Prąd w dwóch taryfach?I wyznaczyć żonie i dziecku godziny kąpania? Jak prać to tylko wieczorem, żeby nie wskoczyć w druga taryfę? No to wolę dołożyć do kotłowni i kąpać się o której mi pasuje  :wink: 



> Za przyłącza wody, prądu gazu płacisz tyle samo, niazależnie od wielkości domu.


Ale rozmawiamy o kosztach budowy domu, nie o przyłączach, pozwoleniach, mapkach i tujach w ogrodzie


> Tak samo jest z kotłem (gazowym, czy nie daj Boze węglowym), czy zasobnikiem na CWU. Czy to dom 85m2, czy 150m2 właściwie mogą być to te same urządzenia.


Jaki jest procentowy koszt takiego pieca w porównaniu do reszty kosztów poniesionych przy budowie domu?  2% ? Porównujecie koszty z innej bajki. Możemy porównać jeszcze ilość gwoździ

----------


## Bejaro

A do tego nikt nie zagwarantuje ceny za materiały dłużej niż max mc,możesz dzwonić liczyć a konkret to przy zakupie wyjdzie.

Do tego te oferty na złapanie klienta nie zawierające wszystkiego,wiem naiwny nie jesteś wszystko przewidzisz i przeliczysz.

----------


## Frofo007

> Frofo007 zdecydowanie potwierdzam co napisałeś,natomiast trudno odmówić racji Arturo 72 że w małym dobrze ocieplonym domu budowa kotłowni nie ma sensu


Ciesze się, tylko, że ja tego nigdzie nie negowałem. Jeśli np. ogrzewasz się czystym prądem a wodę masz z przepływowych podgrzewaczy to faktycznie jest ona zbędna. Natomiast jeśli masz piec, rekuperator, bufor CWU itp. to dobrze jest mieć na to pomieszczenie, ale może to też być oczywiście w garażu o ile się zmieści.

----------


## scruffty

> Porównujecie koszty z innej bajki. Możemy porównać jeszcze ilość gwoździ


Zbuduj, myślę, że wszyscy będą za Ciebie trzymać kciuki i POTEM Ci zazdrościć. Wtedy porównamy się jak PRAKTYK z PRAKTYKIEM, bo teraz to porównujesz jedynie swoje TEORIE z doświadczeniem PRAKTYCZNYM innych forumowiczów. Wybudować dom 100 m2 za 200 tysi się da, wliczając w to swoją pracę na np. 60 tys. lub rozciągając budowę w czasie (czyli wliczając swój czas za np. 60 tys.) Wiele osób pokazało, że się da, co nie znaczy, że każdemu, kto myśli, że położy panele i pomaluje ściany się to uda (trzeba niestety więcej się postarać).

----------


## Arturo72

> Czym więc ogrzać taki dom - 75-80m2? Gazu mieć nie mogę. Prąd w dwóch taryfach?I wyznaczyć żonie i dziecku godziny kąpania? Jak prać to tylko wieczorem, żeby nie wskoczyć w druga taryfę? No to wolę dołożyć do kotłowni i kąpać się o której mi pasuje


A kto Ci każe zmieniać tryb życia i kto Ci mówił,że Ci zabraknie wody do kapania ?
Skoro mało Ci 120,140,200l grzane do 60st.C to grzej 300l tak żeby Ci nie zabrakło nigdy i będziesz się kapal o której Ci pasuje.
Prac i gotować możesz o każdej porze a i tak prąd w taryfie G12W będzie tańszy niż w G11 nawet na samym zużyciu bytowym a jak do tego dodasz c.o i cwu to wyjdzie jeszcze taniej a ok.20-30tys.zł zaoszczędzisz na kotłowni i kominie.
Za ogrzewanie tych 80m2 prądem jak pomyslisz to zapłacisz ok.1000zl za sezon.

----------


## fotohobby

W


> Ale rozmawiamy o kosztach budowy domu, nie o przyłączach, pozwoleniach, mapkach i tujach w ogrodzieJaki jest procentowy koszt takiego pieca w porównaniu do reszty kosztów poniesionych przy budowie domu?  2% ? Porównujecie koszty z innej bajki. Możemy porównać jeszcze ilość gwoździ


To skąd weźmiesz np 3-4 tyś zł na podłączenie wody, 2-3 na kanalizyę, 1.5 prąd ?
To nie koszty ? Bez tego nie zamieszkasz, to dlaczego to pomijasz ?

Kotłownia - kocioł na  eko 6000, pompy rozdzielacze, miedź, zawory bezpieczeństwa 2000, komin 2000zł

10tyś, to już 5% budowy.
A brama garażowa, drzwi ?

Jesteś, jak jajko mądrzejsze od kury....
No, ale życie Cię nauczy....

----------


## eryk77

> A do tego nikt nie zagwarantuje ceny za materiały dłużej niż max mc,możesz dzwonić liczyć a konkret to przy zakupie wyjdzie.


Popatrz jak zmieniały się ceny materiałów na przestrzeni ostatnich lat. To, że ja sobie dziś policzę nie znaczy, że za pół roku zapłacę tyle samo. Patrząc jednak jak zmieniały się ceny, różnica znacząca nie będzie


> Do tego te oferty na złapanie klienta nie zawierające wszystkiego,wiem naiwny nie jesteś wszystko przewidzisz i przeliczysz.


I po co te złośliwości? Stres w pracy?


> Wtedy porównamy się jak PRAKTYK z PRAKTYKIEM, bo teraz to porównujesz jedynie swoje TEORIE z doświadczeniem PRAKTYCZNYM innych forumowiczów


Hm, za bardzo tu praktycznych porad nie widzę skoro ktoś porównuje sam materiał na obrys domu i liczbę gniazdek elektrycznych twierdząc przy tym,  że w ujęciu ogólnym są to znaczące koszty budowy. A o kosztach powierzchni całkowitej, materiale na to i wykończeniu ani słowa  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

> A ja się z kolegami pozwolę nie zgodzić. Przeciez koszty gniazdek elektrycznych czy samych pustaków to koszty znikome w porównaniu do całej reszty. Owszem, za pustaki zapłacisz tylko 40% więcej i będziesz miał aż 100% więcej powierzchni. Ale będziesz miał przez to 2x więcej do wykończenia.


Jakto? Jeśli ścian będę miał więcej o 40% a powierzchni o 100% to te współczynniki będą również aktualne dla całej elewacji (ocieplenie, malowanie itp). W środku na te ściany również pójdzie mniej tynku i farby (teoretycznie, ale w większości przypadków tak będzie jeśli ktoś sobie nie zrobi klitek w dużym domu).




> Ile ty zapłacisz np za płytki + robociznę 200m2 a ile zapłacę ja za 100m2. Tutaj poniesiesz koszty dokładnie 2x większe niż ja bo tyle więcej musisz kupić materiału.


No właśnie się mylisz i już wcześniej pokazałem, że tak jest. Zobacz np. płytki do łazienki 2 na 2m - łazienka ma 4m2. Załóżmy wysokość pomieszczenia 2,6m. Czyli mamy 4*2m2*2,6 = 20,8m2 płytek na ścianach. Natomiast w większym domu będziesz miał powiedzmy łazienkę 3m na 3m, czyli 9m2 (o 125% większą). To mamy 4*3m*2,6 = 31,2m2 płytek. Czyli znowu łazienka ma powierzchnię ponad jeszcze raz taką a płytek wychodzi tylko o połowę więcej niż w małej łaziencę. Ponadto każda firma wycenia indywidualnie a fachowcy wolą robić metry bez docinania. Dlatego m2 robocizny w 4m2 łazience w większości przypadków wyjdzie więcej niż m2 roboziny w łazience 9m2.




> Czym więc ogrzać taki dom - 75-80m2? Gazu mieć nie mogę. Prąd w dwóch taryfach?I wyznaczyć żonie i dziecku godziny kąpania? Jak prać to tylko wieczorem, żeby nie wskoczyć w druga taryfę? No to wolę dołożyć do kotłowni i kąpać się o której mi pasuje


Bardzo dobrze ocieplić i ogrzewać prądem (murowany na płycie fundamentowej) wodną podłogówkę do tego zbiornik buforowy na CWU.
W taniej taryfie następuje ogrzanie domu i wody w zbiorniku a dzięki dociepleniu te ciepło jest przez cały dzień.
W przyszłości natomiast można się szarpnąć na pompę wody powietrze woda (pewnie ceny będą spadać jak wszystkiego).




> Jaki jest procentowy koszt takiego pieca w porównaniu do reszty kosztów poniesionych przy budowie domu? 2% ? Porównujecie koszty z innej bajki. Możemy porównać jeszcze ilość gwoździ


No ale uwzględnij wszystko, czyli podobna ilość i koszt:

- drzwi wejściowych/wewnęcznych,
- garażowych,
- gniazdek, włączników, lamp itp,
- kominów, pieców, zbiorników buforowych, kominków,
- kibli, wanien, pryszniców,
 itd.

Do tego dochodzi jeszcze to o czym pisałem wcześniej. W domu większym jest w przeliczeniu na m2 zabudowy mniej elewacji, ścian itd.

----------


## eryk77

> To skąd weźmiesz np 3-4 tyś zł na podłączenie wody, 2-3 na kanalizyę, 1.5 prąd ?
> To nie koszty ? Bez tego nie zamieszkasz, to dlaczego to pomijasz ?


Może dlatego to pomijam bo już to mam? Temat brzmi - "budowa domu za 200 tys". Idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania do pasowałoby jeszcze doliczyć działkę bo przecież na ulicy się nie wybuduję



> Kotłownia - kocioł na eko 6000, pompy rozdzielacze, miedź, zawory bezpieczeństwa 2000, komin 2000zł


Przecież ja nie neguję tych cen. Dokładnie to kilka postów wyżej policzyłem - kotłownia + osprzęt = około 20 tys. Nie rozumiem dlaczego z kotłownią i osprzętem już się w 20 tys nie zmieszczę.


> 10tyś, to już 5% budowy.
> A brama garażowa, drzwi ?


Poraz kolejny - co z tego wynika? Nigdzie nie neguję tych zakupów

Wszyscy średnio przyjmują od 2 tys na m2 za budowę. Dokładnie tak samo przyjąłem 75m2 + garaż i kotłownia i nagle lawina komentarzy o naiwności

----------


## eryk77

> No właśnie się mylisz i już wcześniej pokazałem, że tak jest.


Ok, ty policzyłeś powierzchnię ścian, ja liczyłem po podłodze. A m2 po podłodze będzie dokładnie 2x więcej. Jasne, biorąc koszt całego domu to może nie będzie to kwota dokładnie 2x większa, ale co najmniej 50%. Przy ograniczonych środkach pomiędzy 200 tys a 300 tys będzie to już dla mnie nie do przeskoczenia


> Bardzo dobrze ocieplić i ogrzewać prądem (murowany na płycie fundamentowej) wodną podłogówkę do tego zbiornik buforowy na CWU.


No więc właśnie. Liczycie mi tutaj kotłownię z piecem a alternatywnego ogrzewania już nie. Przecież sprzęt do ogrzewania prądem też kosztuje, podłogówka też kosztuje, płyta fundamentowa też kosztuje. Gdybym mógł to ogrzewałbym gazem i kotłowni nie budował, ale nie mogę 


> Do tego dochodzi jeszcze to o czym pisałem wcześniej. W domu większym jest w przeliczeniu na m2 zabudowy mniej elewacji, ścian itd.


Ok, zgoda, ale na czymś trzeba koszty ciąć. Najprostszym i najpewniejszym sposobem jest ograniczenie metrażu.

----------


## Bracianka

Po pierwsze, z tego, co zauważyłam na forum, to *wszyscy* przyjmują 2500zł za metr. Po drugie, Eryku, uwierz, lepiej wyjdź z założenia, że jak Ci o budowie pisze gość, który ma co najmniej kilka tysięcy postów, swój dom wybudował, "przeżył" i obserwował budowy innych użytkowników, to *taki gość raczej wie, co mówi (pisze)*. Wszyscy są raczej zgodni, że będzie Ci co najmniej trudno wybudować za 200 tys., a Ty na hurra, że się uda i już. Daj Ci boziu, żeby Ci się udało, szczerze Ci życzę. Jeszcze niedawno pisałeś o 105 metrach, Twój budynek się zmniejsza. 

Jak Ci ktoś pisze, podając konkretny przykład, to od razu negujesz - "przecież to raptem 1%, pół %". Tu jeden, tam dwa i nagle robi Ci się 30%. Z tych gniazdek to bym się na Twoim miejscu nie śmiała. Koszt wszystkich moich gniazdek i włączników wyniósł ok. 1200zł. Najprostsze białe, ale solidne. Załatwianych po cenach hurtowych przez kolegę elektryka. Co do płytek, zdziwisz się, jak zaczniesz konkretnie szukać. Naprawdę duża łazienka wyjdzie taniej, bo jest w niej łatwiej kłaść płytki. Co z tego, że będziesz mieć 2 razy mniej płytek do położenia, jak glazurnik będzie musiał połowę swojej roboty poświęcić na cięcie? Poza tym chłopie, w domu za 200 tysięcy to Ty sam powinieneś być sobie glazurnikiem. 

Zaczniesz budować, to sam zobaczysz.

Po edycji na szybko, z wycen które mieliśmy, podłogówka praktycznie zawsze za materiały wychodziła ok. 2-3 tysiące taniej, niż grzejniki. O elektrycznym ogrzewaniu niech się wypowie ktoś, kto je ma.

----------


## Frofo007

eryk77: ja nigdzie nie napisałem, że dom 200m2 będzie przeciętnie tańszy od 100m2. Napisałem jedynie, że w przeliczeniu na m2 powierzchni całkowitej koszt budowy większego domu będzie niższy. Z tego względu jeśli ktoś się chwali, że wybudował za 2tyś m2 to spytaj się o powierzchnie bo może się okazać, że jego dom ma 300m2 i wydał 600 tyś zł.

Żeby nie było to nie twierdzę, że za 2tyś/m2 małego domu nie da się wybudować - pewnie się da, ale zależy to od wielu zmiennych.

Natomiast wracając do:




> Liczycie mi tutaj kotłownię z piecem a alternatywnego ogrzewania już nie. Przecież sprzęt do ogrzewania prądem też kosztuje, podłogówka też kosztuje, płyta fundamentowa też kosztuje. Gdybym mógł to ogrzewałbym gazem i kotłowni nie budował, ale nie mogę Ok, zgoda, ale na czymś trzeba koszty ciąć. Najprostszym i najpewniejszym sposobem jest ograniczenie metrażu.


To często płyta wychodzi podobnie kosztowo a czasami nawet taniej. W płycie nie masz mostków ciepła, możesz zatopić podłogówkę i nie musisz już na nią wylewać posadzki. Także w koszcie płyty masz już taki stan zero z plusem.
Przy domu 85m2 nie opłaca się robić gazu a już pomysłem szaleńca byłaby kotłownia na opał stały.

Tanim kosztem zrobisz wodne ogrzewanie na prąd + bufor CWU. Całość wyjdzie kilka tyś zł. Natomiast jeśli nie planujesz w przyszłości zmienić sposobu ogrzewania to możesz od razu dać kable elektryczne grzejne i po sprawie.

----------


## eryk77

> Po pierwsze, z tego, co zauważyłam na forum, to wszyscy przyjmują 2500zł za metr


Nie ma się o co kłócić, ja czytając ten temat znalazłem wpisy ludzi, którzy pobudowali za 1600 za metr  :smile:  Przyjmuję 2 tys bo mieszkam w zapyziałej dziurze na podkarpaciu, robocizna nie jest tutaj tak droga jak w innych częściach kraju.



> Wszyscy są raczej zgodni, że będzie Ci co najmniej trudno wybudować za 200 tys., a Ty na hurra, że się uda i już.


Absolutnie nie na hurra. Projektu szukam już około 2 lat, jeden wylądował na aukcji bo się przeliczyłem. Na hurra chciałem budować rok- półtora temu. Teraz liczę wszystko, czytam, pytam znajomych, którzy się budują. Na hurra już decyzji nie podejmę


> Jeszcze niedawno pisałeś o 105 metrach, Twój budynek się zmniejsza.


75m2 + garaż i kotłownia w przybliżeniu da 100m2. Plus minus 4-5 metrów. Nic tu się nie zmniejsza. Poza tym może i się zmniejszy, nie przeczę. Projektu jeszcze nie mam bo się waham, stąd moje pytania na forum co zrobić, żeby nie umoczyć


> Naprawdę duża łazienka wyjdzie taniej, bo jest w niej łatwiej kłaść płytki.


Czyli fachowiec weźmie mniej za łazienkę 20m2 niż za łazienkę 10m2? Ja mam inne doświadczenia, ale może coś się zmieniło


> Tanim kosztem zrobisz wodne ogrzewanie na prąd + bufor CWU.


No to niech ktoś to policzy. Wodne ogrzewanie na prąd + bufor i porówna to później do kosztu pieca i grzejników. Poza tym czy tanim kosztem później to ogrzeję? Czytałem już przeróżne opinie, od zachwytów po lamenty, że z praniem trzeba czekać do wieczora albo do wekendu, że zbyt szybko się wychłodził dom i trzeba było dogrzewać w droższej taryfie. 


> Natomiast jeśli nie planujesz w przyszłości zmienić sposobu ogrzewania to możesz od razu dać kable elektryczne grzejne i po sprawie.


Dla mnie szaleństwem jest skazywać się tylko i wyłącznie na ogrzewanie prądem i zamykać sobie drogę na inne ogrzewanie

----------


## Arturo72

> Czytałem już przeróżne opinie, od zachwytów po lamenty, że z praniem trzeba czekać do wieczora albo do wekendu, że zbyt szybko się wychłodził dom i trzeba było dogrzewać w droższej taryfie.


Jedna wielka bzdura wymyślona przez sprzedawców kotłów na ekosyf.
Używam G12W od listopada 2014 a do tego czasu miałem G11,nawyków nie zmieniłem czyli piore,gotuje,sprzątam tak jak poprzednio a pomimo tego jest taniej niż było w G11.
Dom przez okres "drogiej" taryfy czyli przez ok.7-12h wychladza się o max.0,5st.C przy temp. 0st.C

----------


## Frofo007

> Czyli fachowiec weźmie mniej za łazienkę 20m2 niż za łazienkę 10m2? Ja mam inne doświadczenia, ale może coś się zmieniłoNo to niech ktoś to policzy. Wodne ogrzewanie na prąd + bufor i porówna to później do kosztu pieca i grzejników. Poza tym czy tanim kosztem później to ogrzeję? Czytałem już przeróżne opinie, od zachwytów po lamenty, że z praniem trzeba czekać do wieczora albo do wekendu, że zbyt szybko się wychłodził dom i trzeba było dogrzewać w droższej taryfie. Dla mnie szaleństwem jest skazywać się tylko i wyłącznie na ogrzewanie prądem i zamykać sobie drogę na inne ogrzewanie


My tu cały czas piszemy o tym, że robocizna przy powiedzmy 100m2 za m2 będzie niższa niż w przypadku 20m2 a nie że taniej wyjdzie położyć 100m2 niż 20m2.

Prawdopodobnie instalacja ogrzewania podłogówką z piecem na prąd wyjdzie dużo taniej od grzejników i pieca na gaz (odchodzi chociażby komin, przyłącze gazu do budynku). 
Natomiast w kwestii wychładzania i kosztów - jeśli dobrze dom zaizolujesz i zrobisz wentylacje mechaniczną z odzyskiem ciepła to dom nie wychłodzi Ci się przez kilka godzin. Po czasie gdyby rachunki były jednak wysokie to zawsze możesz kupić jakąś pompę ciepła powietrze woda z COP3 i płacić 3 razy niższe rachunki. Prześledź temat ludzi ogrzewających się prądem z COP1, dużo osób pozytywnie się o tym wypowiada.
Bierz również pod uwagę to, że za jakiś czas mogą być atrakcyjne dotacje do panelu fotovoltaicznych, wiatraków itp. No i technologia idzie do przodu, może za kilkanaście lat coś wymyślą skuteczniejszego i będzie można ogrzewać CWU i CO prądem za free  :smile:

----------


## Bracianka

Do kosztów pieca i grzejników, a później opału (o ile oczywiście nie masz własnej kopalni albo hektara lasu) to akurat jakoś szczególnie nie ma co porównywać i bo to Cię wyjdzie najdrożej. Większa kotłownia, więcej powierzchni do wybudowania i wykończenia, konieczny komin, droższe łącznie rury i grzejniki, droższy opał. 

A co do prania, co za problem wrzucić pranie wieczorem, opóźnić sobie start o 9 godzin i o 7 rano wyciągnąć wyprane? To nie jest tak przecież, że nie możesz w ciągu dnia z prądu korzystać. Ale jak masz stosunkowo nowe, bezobsługowe urządzenia, to nie ma żadnego problemu, żeby je włączyć w nocy. Na ostatnim rachunku wyszło mi ok. 60% zużycia prądu w tańszej taryfie, a wcale jakoś szczególnie się nie starałam. Pralka, zmywarka i prawie całą noc wentylacja w upały a rachunek wyszedł 150zł za 2 miesiące.

----------


## Frofo007

Jak dobrze pamiętam to w taryfie nocnej są 2 godziny za dnia poza szczytem, gdzie prąd również jest tańszy i wówczas można dom ogrzać, czy też wstawić pranie/zmywarkę jeśli ktoś lubi popadać w takie skrajności  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Jak dobrze pamiętam to w taryfie nocnej są 2 godziny za dnia poza szczytem, gdzie prąd również jest tańszy i wówczas można dom ogrzać, czy też wstawić pranie/zmywarkę jeśli ktoś lubi popadać w takie skrajności


No dokładnie tak, u mnie G12W to tania w godz.22-6 13-15 i całe weekendy ale właśnie przez te weekendy więcej w miesiącu jest taniej taryfy niż drozszej i to znacznie  a przecież w domu są urządzenia pracujące całą dobę np.lodówka,RTV w stanie spoczynku bo niewielu wyłącza knefel na sprzęcie tylko z pilota,wentylacja itp i siłą rzeczy bez zbędnych zabiegów G12W będzie tańsza niż G11.
Dlatego tylko nie mający pojęcia o tym wypisują brednie ,że trzeba się kąpać,prać, gotować tylko w nocy żeby było taniej.

----------


## Bracianka

Jak sobie walnęli 10cm styro na ściany i 5 na podłogę a komin wentylacyjny mają zwykły, w myśl gminnej zasady "panie, co pan se będziesz termos z domu robił", to może im się i dom wychładza ;-P

----------


## fotohobby

> Może dlatego to pomijam bo już to mam? Temat brzmi - "budowa domu za 200 tys". Idąc Twoim tokiem rozumowania do pasowałoby jeszcze doliczyć działkę bo przecież na ulicy się nie wybuduję
> Przecież ja nie neguję tych cen. Dokładnie to kilka postów wyżej policzyłem - kotłownia + osprzęt = około 20 tys. Nie rozumiem dlaczego z kotłownią i osprzętem już się w 20 tys nie zmieszczę.Poraz kolejny - co z tego wynika? Nigdzie nie neguję tych zakupów
> 
> Wszyscy średnio przyjmują od 2 tys na m2 za budowę. Dokładnie tak samo przyjąłem 75m2 + garaż i kotłownia i nagle lawina komentarzy o naiwności


Masz doprowadzona wodę do budynku, nie mając nawet budynku ??
Gratuluje  :Lol: 

Jeżeli nie rozumiesz, co oznacza, ze w domu zarówno w domu 85 , jak i 150 m2 kotłownia kosztuje 20tyś zł i jak to się ma do ceny 2 tyś/ m2 (podobnie ma sie rzecz z bram garażową, kabelkami, wanna itp) to trudno mi tu jeszcze dyskutować, bo prościej pisać nie potrafię.....

----------


## fotohobby

> Czyli fachowiec weźmie mniej za łazienkę 20m2 niż za łazienkę 10m2?


W przeliczeniu na m2 WEŹMIE MNIEJ, zrozum to wreszcie
Czyli, jeśli za łazienkę 10m2 wziąłby 4tys zł, to za łazienkę 20m2 nie odpowiednio 8tys, a np 6.5, albo 7 tyś.
I juz koszt budowy wyrażany w złotych na metr kwadratowy sie zmniejsza.
Ale - w dużych domach.

EDIT- mój glazurnik podał cenę dopiero, kiedy zobaczył projekt, jakie są płytki i ile kolorów fug.
Liczył dokładnie ile metrów płytek ma do cięcia prostego i ile do fazowanego (45°).
Bo cięcie wymaga czasu i zużywa tarcze.

----------


## eryk77

> Pralka, zmywarka i prawie całą noc wentylacja w upały a rachunek wyszedł 150zł za 2 miesiące.


A ile wyniósł za cały rok? Powiedzmy od października do października



> Jak sobie walnęli 10cm styro na ściany i 5 na podłogę a komin wentylacyjny mają zwykły, w myśl gminnej zasady "panie, co pan se będziesz termos z domu robił", to może im się i dom wychładza ;-P


No więc właśnie, dochodzi jeszcze bardzo dobre zaizolowanie domu, żeby grzać prądem, czyli lepszy, grubszy styropian, lepszy fundament, lepsze okna, wentylacja mechaniczna, podłogówka.Do tego dochodzi pomieszczenie na baniak z wodą, sterowanie elektryką, macie to w pokoju? Też przecież musicie mieć pomieszczenie gospodarcze o powierzchni kilku m2. Podliczacie mi kotłownię na 20 tysi. Policzcie więc ile was kosztowało to o czym wspomniałem. Wtedy odejmiemy koszty wasze od kotłowni i dopiero wyjdzie o ile macie taniej. Póki co swoje wydatki skrzętnie przemilczacie. 


> Masz doprowadzona wodę do budynku, nie mając nawet budynku ??
> Gratuluje


Nie rób ze mnie głupka bo dobrze wiesz o czym piszę. Mam doprowadzoną wodę i kanalizację 2 metry od planowanego domu więc już nie gadaj o ogromnych wydatkach przy doprowadzeniu tych 2 metrów do domu


> W przeliczeniu na m2 WEŹMIE MNIEJ, zrozum to wreszcie


Chryste Panie, ale co mnie obchodzi to, że w dużym domu koszty nie rosną wykładniczo? Że za 200m2 ktoś nie zapłaci 2x więcej niż za 100m2? To niech buduje 200m2 i cieszy się, że zapłaci o połowę więcej tylko. Mnie to w żaden sposób nie dotyczy bo ja zamierzam wybudować mały dom. Przecież nie zacznę nagle budować gargamela 200m bo będzie proporcjonalnie taniej

----------


## Frofo007

> Chryste Panie, ale co mnie obchodzi to, że w dużym domu koszty nie rosną wykładniczo? Że za 200m2 ktoś nie zapłaci 2x więcej niż za 100m2? To niech buduje 200m2 i cieszy się, że zapłaci o połowę więcej tylko. Mnie to w żaden sposób nie dotyczy bo ja zamierzam wybudować mały dom. Przecież nie zacznę nagle budować gargamela 200m bo będzie proporcjonalnie taniej


Wszystkim chodzi o to, że jeszcze parę postów wyżej twierdziłeś, że wybudowanie 2 razy większego domu kosztuje 2 razy więcej. Także jeśli się nie potrafisz przyznać do błędu tylko dalej idziesz w zaparte to nie wiem czy forumowicze będą odpowiadać teraz na Twoje pytania.

----------


## eryk77

> Wszystkim chodzi o to, że jeszcze parę postów wyżej twierdziłeś, że wybudowanie 2 razy większego domu kosztuje 2 razy więcej.


Ale mi wytłumaczyliście, że tak nie jest i ok. Nie rozumiem po co to w każdym poście powtarzacie skoro kompletnie mnie to nie dotyczy. Wolałbym raczej suche fakty - koszt wentylacji mechanicznej, koszt ogrzewania prądem, koszt porządnego zaizolowania domu, koszt porządnych okien, koszt podłogówki, koszt pomieszczenia gospodarczego na baniak z wodą. Wtedy mógłbym sobie porównać wasz koszt i koszty kotłowni. Zamiast tego wolicie wyliczać jaka to droga jest kotłownia, piec i grzejniki.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ale mi wytłumaczyliście, że tak nie jest i ok. Nie rozumiem po co to w każdym poście powtarzacie skoro kompletnie mnie to nie dotyczy


Bo udowadniałeś, że się mylimy a my, że Ty jesteś w błędzie? Dobra koniec tematu.

Odnośnie Twojego pytania o kotłownię to w małych domach znajduje się ona zazwyczaj w garażu. Jeśli projektowany garaż ma odpowiednie wymiary i znajduje się w bryle budynku to raczej nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań. Te bufory na wodę widziałem też w wersji wiszącej (ale mniejsze pojemności). Z tym, że chyba nie ma jakiś przeciwwskazań aby 2 czy więcej takich buforów połączyć razem. Także teoretycznie miejsce na kotłownie ogrzewaną prądem możesz mieć w garażu bez znacznych strat w jego funkcjonalności.

Odnośnie kosztów to piecyk elektryczny do CO i CWU to koszt około 3tyś, bufor do CWU 2-3 tyś. Reszta kosztów taka sama jak w innych rozwiązaniach.
Plus tego jest taki, że wodę na początku możesz grzać przepływowo a dopiero po czasie kupić sobie bufor.
Rekuperator można zamontować na strychu.
Liczysz to w ten sposób, że gdy robisz reku i grzejesz prądem to odchodzi koszt kominów około 6tyś, odchodzi koszt przyłącza i doprowadzenia gazu do budynku.
Z czasem możesz zainwestować w pompę ciepła powietrze woda (20 tyś) i grzać się nawet taniej niż gazem.

Także: piecyk elektryczny + bufor = 5tyś
Opcja na gaz: piec kondensacyjny dwubiegowy 4tyś + komin 3 tyś + przyłącze gazu i doprowadzenie do budynku 5 tyś = 12 tyś

Reszta kosztów w obu rozwiązaniach będzie podobna.

----------


## fotohobby

> Chryste Panie, ale co mnie obchodzi to, że w dużym domu koszty nie rosną wykładniczo? Że za 200m2 ktoś nie zapłaci 2x więcej niż za 100m2? To niech buduje 200m2 i cieszy się, że zapłaci o połowę więcej tylko. Mnie to w żaden sposób nie dotyczy bo ja zamierzam wybudować mały dom. Przecież nie zacznę nagle budować gargamela 200m bo będzie proporcjonalnie taniej


No to zrozum, źe jak ktoś wybudował 150m2 za 2tys/m2, to Ty nie wybudujesz za tyle, bo m2 w mniejszym domu jest DROŻSZY, czego nie chciałeś i najwyraźniej nie chcesz przyjąć do wiadomości.

2tyś/m2 to tylko spore domy i/lub z duźym wkładem pracy własnej

Gratuluję tego, ze masz wodę i kanalizacje 2od domu, choć to rzadko spotykana sytuacja, żeby mieć te media nie mając nawet budynku wrysowanego w mapkę. Zastanawiam sie, jak ktoś opracował projekt tych przyłączy, no, ale  może u was jest jakoś inaczej..

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale mi wytłumaczyliście, że tak nie jest i ok. Nie rozumiem po co to w każdym poście powtarzacie skoro kompletnie mnie to nie dotyczy.


Ależ jak najbardziej dotyczy.
Wziąłeś sobie cenę m2 najniższą z możliwych (no, chyba, że ktoś jest samorobem, to ma taniej), która może jest prawdziwa dla dużych domów i uważasz, ze wybudujesz za 2tys/m2
Absurd.

Akurat budujesz dom porównywalny z moim więc wiem, co piszę.

----------


## fotohobby

> Także: piecyk elektryczny + bufor = 5tyś
> Opcja na gaz: piec kondensacyjny dwubiegowy 4tyś + komin 3 tyś + przyłącze gazu i doprowadzenie do budynku 5 tyś = 12 tyś
> 
> Reszta kosztów w obu rozwiązaniach będzie podobna.


Z komina można zrezygnować na rzecz poziomego wyrzutu za 300zł.

----------


## eryk77

Ok, macie rację, mea culpa. Przymuję także ceny, za które ludzie budują się u mnie w okolicy i stąd optymizm tych 2 tys. za metr. Czas zweryfikuje czy będzie to 2 tys, 2.5 tys czy może 1.8 tys, ale do rzeczy:




> Jeśli projektowany garaż ma odpowiednie wymiary i znajduje się w bryle budynku to raczej nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań


Garaż chciałem całkiem od domu odizolować więc raczej odpada montaż tych urządzeń w garażu. Więc dodatkowe pomieszczenie i tak muszę wybudować


> Odnośnie kosztów to piecyk elektryczny do CO i CWU to koszt około 3tyś, bufor do CWU 2-3 tyś.


Na jakiej zasadzie działa taki piecyk? On ogrzewa wodę i ta woda płynie do normalnych kaloryferów? Bo z tego co na szybko wyszukałem to muszę mieć w każdym pomieszczeniu piecyk akumulacyjny. Najtańszy 2kW statyczny to koszt 1000PLN. Dynamiczne zaczynają się od 2000. Więc ilość takich piecyków razy ilość pomieszczeń do ogrzania to już ciekawie nie będzie. I do czego jest ten cały bufor?

Opcja na gaz u mnie odpada, więc albo pellet jak zamierzałem albo prąd czego się boję

----------


## Arturo72

> Na jakiej zasadzie działa taki piecyk? On ogrzewa wodę i ta woda płynie do normalnych kaloryferów? Bo z tego co na szybko wyszukałem to muszę mieć w każdym pomieszczeniu piecyk akumulacyjny. Najtańszy 2kW statyczny to koszt 1000PLN. Dynamiczne zaczynają się od 2000. Więc ilość takich piecyków razy ilość pomieszczeń do ogrzania to już ciekawie nie będzie. I do czego jest ten cały bufor?


Piecyk to jest zwykła grzałka, która grzeje przeplywowo.
Bufor,po to żebyś ladowal do niego ci ciepło z tańszej taryfy i wykorzystał je w drozszej taryfie.
Gdybyś miał podlogowke bufor byłby zbędny. 
Piecyk taki możesz powiesić se w każdym pomieszczeniu nawet w łazience na ścianie. 
Kotłownia jest zbędna do tego.
Koszt 2,4tys.zł.

A żeby się nie bać dowiedz się konkretnie ile twój dom zuzyje energii na ogrzewanie,ceny energii są znane i będziesz znał swoje przyszłe rachunki za ogrzewanie.

----------


## eryk77

> Bufor,po to żebyś ladowal do niego ci ciepło z tańszej taryfy i wykorzystał je w drozszej taryfie.


Ale co to jest ten bufor? Tak łopatologicznie. To jest baniak z wodą, która się ogrzewa i później ona z tego baniaka płynie do kaloryferów w pokojach? Skoro piecyk jest centralnie umieszczony to co w pokojach daje ciepło? Zwykła instalacja c.o., czyli rurki z miedzi i kaloryfery ?

----------


## niktspecjalny

Tłumaczenie komuś odpornemu na wiedzę fachową jest bardzo trudne.Zresztą tłumaczycie mu z bardzo szczegółową analizą by zrozumiał gdzie popełnia błędy , a jak sami widzicie jak Filip z Konopi co to jest bufor???  :tongue:  .Trzeba być odpornym. Ale mam bufor czyli ZCWU .Wpięte mam do niego CWU , solary , PG i część instalacji z KZPŁW .Ten baniak z woda służy mi jak widać do grzania wielu rzeczy.Prościej nie potrafię bo jak sprostać pytaniom komuś co ma tylko działkę i media podciągnięte pod przyszły dom.Trudny jegomość cyklicznie wypowiadający się w bardzo szerokim już teraz zakresie swego przyszłego gniazda.

----------


## Frofo007

Jeśli będziesz robił dom murowany na płycie fundamentowej to możesz zrezygnować z buforu do CO i zastosować tylko zbiornik/bufor na CWU (ale też nie musisz).

Nie rób kaloryferów, każdy kto się zna to Ci to odradzi. Raz, że zajmują niepotrzebne miejsce w pomieszczeniach, dwa komfort temperatury jest gorszy (przy podłogówce temperatura jest rozłożona bardziej równomiernie, można mieć w domu trochę niższą temperaturę w porównaniu z grzejnikami przy tym samym komforcie cieplnym).
Największym atutem podłogówki jest jednak to, że jest tzw. niskotemperaturowa. Czyli nie trzeba ją zasilać wysokimi temperaturami co jest pożądane przy pompach ciepła, czy piecach gazowych kondensacyjnych.

Także w kwestii ogrzewania dla domu z płytą fundamentową, murowanego kupujesz: piecyk elektryczny (3tyś), zbiornik do CWU (2tyś), wąż podłogówki, rozdzielacz itd (wg. projektu kotłowni i podłogówki). Nie musisz dla każdego pomieszczenia kupować osobnych urządzeń. Podłogówkę zatapiają w płycie fundamentowej.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jeśli będziesz robił dom murowany na płycie  fundamentowej to możesz zrezygnować z buforu do CO i zastosować tylko  zbiornik/bufor na CWU (ale też nie musisz).
> 
> Nie rób kaloryferów, każdy kto się zna to Ci to odradzi. Raz, że zajmują  niepotrzebne miejsce w pomieszczeniach, dwa komfort temperatury jest  gorszy (przy podłogówce temperatura jest rozłożona bardziej  równomiernie, można mieć w domu trochę niższą temperaturę w porównaniu z  grzejnikami przy tym samym komforcie cieplnym).
> Największym atutem podłogówki jest jednak to, że jest tzw.  niskotemperaturowa. Czyli nie trzeba ją zasilać wysokimi temperaturami  co jest pożądane przy pompach ciepła, czy piecach gazowych  kondensacyjnych.
> 
> Także w kwestii ogrzewania dla domu z płytą fundamentową, murowanego  kupujesz: piecyk elektryczny (3tyś), zbiornik do CWU (2tyś), wąż  podłogówki, rozdzielacz itd (wg. projektu kotłowni i podłogówki). Nie  musisz dla każdego pomieszczenia kupować osobnych urządzeń. Podłogówkę  zatapiają w płycie fundamentowej.


Mieszkam już  dość długo w  mojej chałupce.Pozwolisz ,że  nieskromnie zapytam.Masz dom z płytę fundamentową i jej dobrami ???  Jeśli możesz odpowiedz konkretnie na moje postawione pytanie.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mieszkam już  dość długo w  mojej chałupce.Pozwolisz ,że  nieskromnie zapytam.Masz dom z płytę fundamentową i jej dobrami ???  Jeśli możesz odpowiedz konkretnie na moje postawione pytanie.


Ja mam płytę i potwierdzam to co pisze Frofo007

----------


## Bracianka

Eryk, mieszkam na Podkarpaciu, uwierz, 2000zł za metr ze świecą szukać. Myśmy się wyrobili, ale tylko dlatego, że mąż przy wykończeniu wszystko oprócz elektryki, wylewek, tynków i częściowo hydrauliki, zrobił sam. Tyle, że robił to co dzień przez rok. Zaznaczam, że mam większy dom niż ty, a w koszty budowy *wliczyłam* wszystkie papierologie. Nie wliczyłam działki.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja mam płytę i potwierdzam to co pisze Frofo007


Wiem ,że ty masz bo stopka nie kłamie ale z wielkim szacunkiem nie tobie zadałem to pytanie. :wink:

----------


## eryk77

> Tłumaczenie komuś odpornemu na wiedzę fachową jest bardzo trudne.Zresztą tłumaczycie mu z bardzo szczegółową analizą by zrozumiał gdzie popełnia błędy , a jak sami widzicie jak Filip z Konopi co to jest bufor???


Wskaż gdzie wcześniej było wytłumaczone co to jest bufor albo zamilcz bo robisz z siebie większego błazna jako spec niż ja jako laik


> Ale mam bufor czyli ZCWU .Wpięte mam do niego CWU , solary , PG i część instalacji z KZPŁW


Już? Podniosłeś swoje ego? Swoje dzieci też tak kształcisz jak czegoś nie rozumieją? Zniknij chłopie z tego tematu bo nic konstruktywnego nie wniosłeś do moich pytań

Reszcie dzięki za cierpliwość i rzeczowe argumenty. Zweryfikuję to wszystko rez jeszcze

----------


## Malina_B

Niewielkie domek wybudujesz. Ale sto kilka metrów to więcej, niż przeciętne mieszkanie i spokojnie da się w takim domku zmieścić i wygodnie żyć.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wskaż gdzie wcześniej było wytłumaczone co to jest bufor albo zamilcz bo robisz z siebie większego błazna jako spec niż ja jako laikJuż? Podniosłeś swoje ego? Swoje dzieci też tak kształcisz jak czegoś nie rozumieją? Zniknij chłopie z tego tematu bo nic konstruktywnego nie wniosłeś do moich pytań
> 
> Reszcie dzięki za cierpliwość i rzeczowe argumenty. Zweryfikuję to wszystko rez jeszcze


Wolność słowa.Tobie nie da się już nic wytłumaczyć.Nie trzeba ci nic wskazywać.Pogadamy jak wybudujesz bo jak na razie pyszczysz zupełnie niepotrzebnie.Dzieci moje są wykształcone i nie potrzebują już wskazówek.Wiesz dlaczego??? Nauczyły się nie zadawać głupich pytań czego i tobie życzę.Mała uwaga na koniec.Zacznij czytać co ci tu powiedziano.Potwierdzaj prawdziwość rzeczy ale zawsze przy użyciu kilku źródeł. :wink:

----------


## Ronifcb

Witam.Tak często zaglądałem do tego tematu wczesniej  :smile:  i myślałem że da radę zamieszkać do 250tyś zł  :smile:  Owszem może i się da ,ale trzeba by robić wszystko chyba samemu (albo większosc) i do tego wybierać jedne z tańszych materiałów(czytaj słaba izolacja słabe okna ,najtańsze drzwi itd) .
Jak kierownik budowy(potencjalny) zobaczył mój projekt i krzyknął mi 500 tyś zł(z działką o wartości 100 tyś zł) za 96m2 pow użytkowej to kazałem mu się w głowę puknąć .... Dziś już wydałem 200 tyś ,a nie mam jeszcze rekuperacji ,zrobionej kotłowni i skończonego prądu.... Także kolejne 200 tyś wydam raczej na pewno żeby wszystko wykończyć  :smile:  ,a to tylko 96m2 w prostej bryle bez poddasza ......
Tak dla przykładu podam jak zasypywałem fundamenty to za piasek z koparką  zapłaciłem ponad 5 tyś zł ,a przecież piasek pewnie rzadko kto liczy  :smile:  Cóż wyszło by go pewnie 70% mniej jakbym posłuchał mądrych murarzy ,a nie kierownika budowy bo Ci pierwsi kazali zostawić cały humus ....
Budując kolejny dom już bym wiedział na czym moge zaoszczędzić,a na czym nie .... np komin systemowy do gazu(bezsens)Można było zaoszczędzić pewnie około1500zł dając tylko same pustaki i w nie włożyć system od producenta kotła.....

----------


## _artur_

> To często płyta wychodzi podobnie kosztowo a czasami nawet taniej. W płycie nie masz mostków ciepła, możesz zatopić podłogówkę i nie musisz już na nią wylewać posadzki. Także w koszcie płyty masz już taki stan zero z plusem.
> Przy domu 85m2 nie opłaca się robić gazu a już pomysłem szaleńca byłaby kotłownia na opał stały.
> 
> Tanim kosztem zrobisz wodne ogrzewanie na prąd + bufor CWU. Całość wyjdzie kilka tyś zł. Natomiast jeśli nie planujesz w przyszłości zmienić sposobu ogrzewania to możesz od razu dać kable elektryczne grzejne i po sprawie.


u mnie kable wyszły około 4-5 tysięcy.. można to jednym sterownikiem na upartego sterować




> Jak dobrze pamiętam to w taryfie nocnej są 2 godziny za dnia poza szczytem, gdzie prąd również jest tańszy i wówczas można dom ogrzać, czy też wstawić pranie/zmywarkę jeśli ktoś lubi popadać w takie skrajności


są dwie godziny - i to własnie się wykorzystuje do dogrzania jak jest potrzeba




> No dokładnie tak, u mnie G12W to tania w godz.22-6 13-15 i całe weekendy ale właśnie przez te weekendy więcej w miesiącu jest taniej taryfy niż drozszej i to znacznie  a przecież w domu są urządzenia pracujące całą dobę np.lodówka,RTV w stanie spoczynku bo niewielu wyłącza knefel na sprzęcie tylko z pilota,wentylacja itp i siłą rzeczy bez zbędnych zabiegów G12W będzie tańsza niż G11.
> Dlatego tylko nie mający pojęcia o tym wypisują brednie ,że trzeba się kąpać,prać, gotować tylko w nocy żeby było taniej.


nie wiem czemu ale muszę się z Tobą zgodzić  :wink:  ..




> A ile wyniósł za cały rok? Powiedzmy od października do października
> No więc właśnie, dochodzi jeszcze bardzo dobre zaizolowanie domu, żeby grzać prądem, czyli lepszy, grubszy styropian, lepszy fundament, lepsze okna, wentylacja mechaniczna, podłogówka.Do tego dochodzi pomieszczenie na baniak z wodą, sterowanie elektryką, macie to w pokoju? Też przecież musicie mieć pomieszczenie gospodarcze o powierzchni kilku m2. Podliczacie mi kotłownię na 20 tysi. Policzcie więc ile was kosztowało to o czym wspomniałem. Wtedy odejmiemy koszty wasze od kotłowni i dopiero wyjdzie o ile macie taniej. Póki co swoje wydatki skrzętnie przemilczacie.


to zapraszam Cię do lektury mojego DB, tam starałem się opisać to i owo nie przemilczając skrzętnie finansów, mam płytę fundamentowę, w miarę dobrze ocieplony dom i grzeję prądem w formie kabli grzewczych.. koszt ogrzewania - u mnie PIERWSZY sezon to 8800kWh w taniej taryfie - przelicz sobie u swojego operatora ile by to u Ciebie kosztowało.. albo zapytaj Konrada R&K - on jest z podkarpackiego to podpowie pewnie.. u mnie w złotówkach około 2400 o ile pamiętam za sezon.. 
Przy domu 100m2 robienie kotłowni i grzanie węglem czy czyms takim jest raczej drogie.. u mnie z bilansu wyszło że moc wystarczająca do ogrzania domu to 5kW, w kablach mam 7 i kable włączane się na maksymalnie 6 godzin w ciągu doby..

Wodna podłogówka to tez dobre rozwiązanie.. kospel za 1200 zł na ścianę i to cała "kotłownia"

----------


## _artur_

> Tak dla przykładu podam jak zasypywałem fundamenty to za piasek z koparką  zapłaciłem ponad 5 tyś zł ,a przecież piasek pewnie rzadko kto liczy  Cóż wyszło by go pewnie 70% mniej jakbym posłuchał mądrych murarzy ,a nie kierownika budowy bo Ci pierwsi kazali zostawić cały humus ....


Jakbyś ich posłuchał to kląłbyś na czym świat stoi że Ci poprzerastało coś, śmierdzi, osunęło się i pękło itp.

----------


## Frofo007

> Mieszkam już  dość długo w  mojej chałupce.Pozwolisz ,że  nieskromnie zapytam.Masz dom z płytę fundamentową i jej dobrami ???  Jeśli możesz odpowiedz konkretnie na moje postawione pytanie.


Nie mam, chcę taki wybudować. Coś nie tak z tym co napisałem?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie mam, chcę taki wybudować. Coś nie tak z tym co napisałem?


W takim razie skąd czerpiesz wiedzę skoro nic z w/w nie masz ??? Doradzasz przyszłemu inwestorowi jakbyś  zęby zjadł.Nikt tu nie chce się kłócić ale jak czytam jakie pomysły  ma *eryk77* i za każdym razem nie przyjmuje nic co mu praktycy podpowiadają to jest tu coś nie halo.Mam chałupę jaką mam udoskonalam ja  w nowe technologie i  gdybym chciał np. z tobą polemizować bo mam w domu kalafiory w każdym z pokoi i podłogówkę li tylko w wiatrołapie,łazienkach korytarzach i kuchni mam solary rurowo próżniowe do grzania wody w basenie-CO i ZCWU ,KZPŁW - który chcę jakoś podmienić , PG ,a ty nie masz nic tylko wiedzę teoretyczna..........to wybacz widzisz tu różnice??? Z całym szacunkiem ja widzę. :eek:

----------


## Ronifcb

> Jakbyś ich posłuchał to kląłbyś na czym świat stoi że Ci poprzerastało coś, śmierdzi, osunęło się i pękło itp.


Miało być "mądrych murarzy "  :smile:  Wolę wydac więcej ,a mieć zrobione jak sie należy.
Oczywiście pewnie że się da zbudować domek do 200tyś zł ,ale trzeba iść na wiele ustępstw.

----------


## Frofo007

> W takim razie skąd czerpiesz wiedzę skoro nic z w/w nie masz ??? Doradzasz przyszłemu inwestorowi jakbyś  zęby zjadł.Nikt tu nie chce się kłócić ale jak czytam jakie pomysły  ma *eryk77* i za każdym razem nie przyjmuje nic co mu praktycy podpowiadają to jest tu coś nie halo.Mam chałupę jaką mam udoskonalam ja  w nowe technologie i  gdybym chciał np. z tobą polemizować bo mam w domu kalafiory w każdym z pokoi i podłogówkę li tylko w wiatrołapie,łazienkach korytarzach i kuchni mam solary rurowo próżniowe do grzania wody w basenie-CO i ZCWU ,KZPŁW - który chcę jakoś podmienić , PG ,a ty nie masz nic tylko wiedzę teoretyczna..........to wybacz widzisz tu różnice??? Z całym szacunkiem ja widzę.


Nie wiem o co Ci chodzi? Jakiś zły dzień?  Czy to co napisałem jest stwierdzeniem prawdziwym czy też sprzecznym?

Ps. nigdy nie byłem kosmonautą, nie widziałem własnymi oczami naszej planety, ale jeśli ktoś się mnie na forum spyta czy jest okrągła czy też płaska to odpowiem zgodnie z posiadaną wiedzą.

----------


## kalizbi

eryk77, czytasz forum dość długo czyli wiesz, pewność siebie przynajmniej na forum masz, czas zacząć budować!!! (i założyć dziennik)

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie wiem o co Ci chodzi? Jakiś zły dzień?  Czy to co napisałem jest stwierdzeniem prawdziwym czy też sprzecznym?
> 
> Ps. nigdy nie byłem kosmonautą, nie widziałem własnymi oczami naszej planety, ale jeśli ktoś się mnie na forum spyta czy jest okrągła czy też płaska to odpowiem zgodnie z posiadaną wiedzą.


Ok najlepiej jest sprawdzić od razu.Napisałeś erykowi o płycie fundamentowej w temacie czy można jest , sens marzyc itd.Mam ponad 8 lat kalafiory wpięte w trzy układy PG,KZPŁW,solary .Wszystko działa i grzeje bez zakłóceń.Dom mam bardzo dobrze wyizolowany ,płacę małe rachunki za gaz i prąd , dogrzewam się suchym-sezonowanym drewnem w kominku po 120 zł za mp teraz grab i nawet przy -30 stC moja izolacja całej chałupy daje komfort bo oto chodzi to czujesz co chce ci przekazać.??? System w/w przedstawiony póki co sprawdza się.Dodam ,że przeliczyłem się co do grzejników nie wiedząc ,że zimy będą krótkie i ciepłe.Na tamte czasy włożyłem kasę w izolacje domu i zawsze mogę je w części zdemontować ,grzejniki by sprostać temu co piszesz .WYGLĄD .

Na koniec spytam tak jak to sugerujesz z planetą.

Mam cały dom obstawiony grzejnikami i w/w nośnikami ciepła , to według swej wiedzy mam zły układ czy dobry.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ok najlepiej jest sprawdzić od razu.Napisałeś erykowi o płycie fundamentowej w temacie czy można jest , sens marzyc itd.Mam ponad 8 lat kalafiory wpięte w trzy układy PG,KZPŁW,solary .Wszystko działa i grzeje bez zakłóceń.Dom mam bardzo dobrze wyizolowany ,płacę małe rachunki za gaz i prąd , dogrzewam się suchym-sezonowanym drewnem w kominku po 120 zł za mp teraz grab i nawet przy -30 stC moja izolacja całej chałupy daje komfort bo oto chodzi to czujesz co chce ci przekazać.??? System w/w przedstawiony póki co sprawdza się.Dodam ,że przeliczyłem się co do grzejników nie wiedząc ,że zimy będą krótkie i ciepłe.Na tamte czasy włożyłem kasę w izolacje domu i zawsze mogę je w części zdemontować ,grzejniki by sprostać temu co piszesz .WYGLĄD .
> 
> Na koniec spytam tak jak to sugerujesz z planetą.
> 
> Mam cały dom obstawiony grzejnikami i w/w nośnikami ciepła , to według swej wiedzy mam zły układ czy dobry.


PG lepiej współpracowałaby z grzejnikami czy podłogówką?
Czy płyta fundamentowa jest droższa od fundamentów na ławie?
Co to wnosi do tematu, że masz PG,KZPŁW, solary i to wszystko działa bez zakłóceń? Chwalisz się czy co chcesz tym udowodnić?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> PG lepiej współpracowałaby z grzejnikami czy podłogówką?
> Czy płyta fundamentowa jest droższa od fundamentów na ławie?
> Co to wnosi do tematu, że masz PG,KZPŁW, solary i to wszystko działa bez zakłóceń? Chwalisz się czy co chcesz tym udowodnić?


Odpowiadasz mi pytaniem na pytanie ,a ja gdybym wiedział ,że rozmawiam z właściwą mi osobą , powiedziałbym ,że te rozwiązania podałem nie po to by chwalić się jak to niesłusznie zauważasz tylko po to ,że  są tańszymi rozwiązaniami dla przyszłych inwestorów.Nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem.Czy istotne jest dla przeszłego inwestora w tym konkretnym topiku płacenie tanich rachunków??? .jest czy nie??? Podłogówkę grzeje z trzech źródeł tego też nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem i nie mam się co tu chwalić , a nawet gdyby sprostać i temu twemu co wypisujesz to chwalę się jeśli już tańszym rozwiązaniem. A ty ??? Przepraszam za słowo chwalę. :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

> Odpowiadasz mi pytaniem na pytanie ,a ja gdybym wiedział ,że rozmawiam z właściwą mi osobą , powiedziałbym ,że te rozwiązania podałem nie po to by chwalić się jak to niesłusznie zauważasz tylko po to ,że  są tańszymi rozwiązaniami dla przyszłych inwestorów.Nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem.Czy istotne jest dla przeszłego inwestora w tym konkretnym topiku płacenie tanich rachunków??? .jest czy nie??? Podłogówkę grzeje z trzech źródeł tego też nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem i nie mam się co tu chwalić , a nawet gdyby sprostać i temu twemu co wypisujesz to chwalę się jeśli już tańszym rozwiązaniem. A ty ??? Przepraszam za słowo chwalę.


Ok odpowiem na Twoje pytanie a Ty odpowiedz na moje.

Solary - podobno zwracają się mniej więcej po teoretycznym czasie ich żywotności, także nie interesowałem się nimi i nigdzie nie dawałem o nich nikomu rad.
Kominek z płaszczem wodnym - dla mnie rozsądny jest tylko wówczas gdy używamy go jako awaryjne źródło ciepła czy też dla klimatu. Nie chcę być palaczem w własnym domu i to jeszcze z kotłownią w salonie, dlatego w ogóle nie biorę tego pod uwagę.
Pompa ciepła gruntowa - najlepiej współpracuje z niskotemperaturowym źródłem górnym, jeśli masz mocno przewymiarowane grzejniki to może jakoś to chodzić, ale pewnie COP nie tak wydajny jakbyś miał podłogówkę.

A na koniec to uważasz, że pompa ciepła gruntowa, kominek z płaszczem wodnym i solary to jest tanio? A może nie rozumiem gdzie podziała się tu ironia?
Ja radziłem koledze czysty prąd z wodną podłogówką? Taniej może być tylko z kablami grzewczymi (informowałem o takiej opcji). Także naprawdę nie wiem o co Ci chodzi?

----------


## eryk77

Frofo007 pomimo, że się jeszcze nie pobudował dał kilka cennych wzkazówek, które sprawdze, np te z kablami grzewczymi. Poza tym kilka osób dało linka do swoich dzienników, które też sprawdzę i porównam koszty kotłowni, pieca, kaloryferów ze sprzętem do grzania prądem. To uważam za merytoryczne rady. Przyszedł później taki niktspecjalny, który chwali się, że ma w domu słonia, 2 żyrafy, kino IMAX i nie wiadomo co chce osiągnąć. Panie niktspecjalny, te twoje cuda na kiju nijak się nie wpisują w tani dom, pojmujesz to w swojej wszechwiedzy? Po drugie primo twój dziennik budowy wskazuje na to, że wybudowałeś fundamenty a reszta to twoje marzenia. Po trzecie primo straciłem chwilę na poczytanie kilkunastu twoich postów i wygląda na to, że ty nie możesz być prawdziwy. Nawet boty tak nie trolują. 90% wypowiedzi to bełkot. Tyle ode mnie w twoim temacie

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ok odpowiem na Twoje pytanie a Ty odpowiedz na moje.
> 
> Solary - podobno zwracają się mniej więcej po teoretycznym czasie ich żywotności, także nie interesowałem się nimi i nigdzie nie dawałem o nich nikomu rad.
> Kominek z płaszczem wodnym - dla mnie rozsądny jest tylko wówczas gdy używamy go jako awaryjne źródło ciepła czy też dla klimatu. Nie chcę być palaczem w własnym domu i to jeszcze z kotłownią w salonie, dlatego w ogóle nie biorę tego pod uwagę.
> Pompa ciepła gruntowa - najlepiej współpracuje z niskotemperaturowym źródłem górnym, jeśli masz mocno przewymiarowane grzejniki to może jakoś to chodzić, ale pewnie COP nie tak wydajny jakbyś miał podłogówkę.
> 
> A na koniec to uważasz, że pompa ciepła gruntowa, kominek z płaszczem wodnym i solary to jest tanio? A może nie rozumiem gdzie podziała się tu ironia?
> Ja radziłem koledze czysty prąd z wodną podłogówką? Taniej może być tylko z kablami grzewczymi (informowałem o takiej opcji). Także naprawdę nie wiem o co Ci chodzi?


.Przecież rozmawiamy nie skacząc  sobie do gardeł.Wybacz nie jest to polemika zdrowa.Nie pisałem nigdzie ,że PC jest tania (wskaż mi to miejsce) ale gdybym miał się pobudować jeszcze raz to z pobudek czysto ekonomicznych i możliwościami w terenie miałbym ją na 100 %.To po pierwsze.Po drugie nic nie wiesz o dodatkowych źródłach ciepła ,a KZPŁW w moich czasach był nim nie tylko.Podłogówka wodna czyli tańczący niedźwiadek na dwóch łapkach jest dla ciebie tanim rozwiązaniem w tym tu temacie i kurzem unoszącym się nad podłogą.??? Wiesz coś o tym jaki to ma wpływ na zdrowie ??? Wreszcie po trzecie to ja nie wiem o co ci chodzi bo w doradzaniu nie masz tu sobie lepszych.Teoretycznym w rzeczy samej.zawsze zastanawia mnie fakt ,że w większości doradzają tu na FM ci którzy pozbawieni są jakiejkolwiek praktyki.Nie obraź się ale jesteś niestety tego dowodem. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  .Tego pana wyżej ponosi już teraz wszystko wiesz co najbardziej??? To ,że będzie miał problem z budowaniem za 200 tyś zł.Dziennik uzupełnię już gromadzę materiały tylko co wtedy zrobi teoretyk.Ty wiem co zrobisz ale on??? .Bez urazy.

----------


## fotohobby

> Ok najlepiej jest sprawdzić od razu.Napisałeś erykowi o płycie fundamentowej w temacie czy można jest , sens marzyc itd.Mam ponad 8 lat kalafiory wpięte w trzy układy PG,KZPŁW,solary .Wszystko działa i grzeje bez zakłóceń.Dom mam bardzo dobrze wyizolowany ,płacę małe rachunki za gaz i prąd , dogrzewam się suchym-sezonowanym drewnem w kominku po 120 zł za mp teraz grab i nawet przy -30 stC moja izolacja całej chałupy daje komfort bo oto chodzi to czujesz co chce ci przekazać.??? System w/w przedstawiony póki co sprawdza się.Dodam ,że przeliczyłem się co do grzejników nie wiedząc ,że zimy będą krótkie i ciepłe.Na tamte czasy włożyłem kasę w izolacje domu i zawsze mogę je w części zdemontować ,grzejniki by sprostać temu co piszesz .WYGLĄD .
> 
> Na koniec spytam tak jak to sugerujesz z planetą.
> 
> Mam cały dom obstawiony grzejnikami i w/w nośnikami ciepła , to według swej wiedzy mam zły układ czy dobry.



Co Ty tu w ogóle usiłujesz przekazać ? Źeby sobie eryk to wszystko poinstalowal ? Ze to niby tanie ???

Czy po prostu puchniesz z dumy, źe ci te wszystkie graty działają w -30C ?

----------


## fotohobby

> ..Podłogówka wodna czyli tańczący niedźwiadek na dwóch łapkach jest dla ciebie tanim rozwiązaniem w tym tu temacie i kurzem unoszącym się nad podłogą.??? Wiesz coś o tym jaki to ma wpływ na zdrowie ???


LO matko..... Kurz to ja widzę tylko nad kaloryferami właśnie. Brzydkie, czarne smugi..... Przyśpieszona konwekcja robi swoje...

----------


## Frofo007

> .Przecież rozmawiamy nie skacząc  sobie do gardeł.Wybacz nie jest to polemika zdrowa.


Aby wszystko dobrze podsumować to doradziłem komuś kto nie ma gazu przy działce aby grzał się prądem. Jeśli prąd to są 3 drogi -> kable grzewcze, podłogówka wodna z COP1, pompa ciepła. Zwróciłem uwagę, że jeśli teraz zrobi podłogówkę wodną to po czasie gdy znajdzie pieniące na powietrzną pompę ciepła to rachunki mu spadną 3-krotnie. Zwróciłem również uwagę, że jeśli chce się grzać prądem to powinien pomyśleć o dobrej izolacji i płycie fundamentowej (albo robi kotłownie na paliwo stałe, albo prąd i dobre ocieplenie). Co uważasz konkretnie, że źle mu doradziłem?

Ty natomiast wyskakujesz nagle z postem, że masz basen, "PG, KZPŁW, solary" i naskakujesz na mnie tak jakbym kogoś namawiał do gwałtu na nieletnim.
Wiem, że chciałeś zabłysnąć przed nowym użytkownikiem z 50 postami takimi skrótami jak "KZPŁW" i tak z ciekawości chciałem sprawdzić czy to jakiś oficjalny skrót, czy chociaż ogólnie przyjęty. Zgodnie z zasadą, że jeśli czegoś nie ma w Google to to nie istnieje wpisałem ten skrót do wyszukiwarki. Jakie było moje zdziwienie, że wyskoczyły tylko 3 wyniki i w 2, Ty go użyłeś a 1 dotyczył zupełnie innego tematu.
Teraz już wiem, że Twoim celem było wyrobienie 10 postów dziennie i pokazanie wszystkim jaki jesteś PRO, że masz basen, solary, pompę ciepła i trudne skróty opanowane (stworzone przez samego siebie), natomiast my na niczym się nie znamy a już doradzać to w ogóle prawa nie mamy.

Proponuje skończyć tą personalną wycieczkę bo tylko temat się zaśmieca. Chciałem pomóc (i pomogłem z tego co pisze eryk77), napisałem to co wiedziałem zgodnie z prawdą a Ty jak już musisz się czegoś czepiać to nie tutaj.

----------


## Bracianka

> Podłogówka wodna czyli tańczący niedźwiadek na dwóch łapkach jest dla ciebie tanim rozwiązaniem w tym tu temacie i kurzem unoszącym się nad podłogą.??? Wiesz coś o tym jaki to ma wpływ na zdrowie ???


*niktspecjalny*, skoro już porażasz merytoryką, to ja Ci merytorycznie odpowiem: O LOSIE  :Smile:  Ty wierzysz w to co piszesz?  :Smile:  I może jeszcze nóżki puchną?  :wink:

----------


## fenix2

Po co karmić trola!

----------


## niktspecjalny

> *niktspecjalny*, skoro już porażasz merytoryką, to ja Ci merytorycznie odpowiem: O LOSIE  Ty wierzysz w to co piszesz?  I może jeszcze nóżki puchną?


Pozwolisz na koniec.Nawet nie wiesz ile szkody może przynieść źle zrobiona podłogówka wodna bo o niej pisałem wyżej.Nie mówię tu o szkodliwości t/w żył wodnych bo to bzdura.W tym wątku polecanie podłogówki do domu o małej kubaturze jak dla mnie mija się z celem ponieważ nie wykorzystamy jej możliwości do końca.Położenie podłogówki wodnej musi być przemyślane już na etapie projektowania z odpowiednim podejściem , bo nasze widzimisię na nic się zda jak zrobiona zostanie źle.Nie powiesz mi ,że w salonie bardzo podoba ci się terakota czy jakieś inne płytki ceramiczne.Mnie nie .To kolejny poważny problem gdy podłogówka to jedyne ogrzewanie w domu.Bogatemu nikt nie zabroni jak na podłogówkę wodną położy coś z serii drewno.Nie jest to tanie rozwiązanie zważywszy na fakt iż chcemy zaoszczędzić by wybudować dom do 200 tyś bo o takim tu tylko mowa.Nie o chałupie za 250 / czy 300 tyś ale właśnie za jedyne 200 tyś.*O losie* będziesz mówić jak jest tu normą gdy jakiś inwestor x zakłada wątek "pomóżcie bo coś mam nie halo z wodną podłogówką".Wierzę w to co piszę bo nie mam jej wszędzie.Temp. gdy podłogówka pracuje nie powinna przekraczać 30 stC.To bardzo ważny element sterowania podłogówką.Tez chcesz zaoszczędzić ??? .Przyjdzie wujek Kazio i położy .Niestety tu zaoszczędzić się nie da. Dwoma rękami podpisuję sie za bezcelowe a nawet złe układanie podłogówki w sypialni.Ty zapewne powiesz ,że co trollu piszesz.Możesz bo jeszcze w wolnym kraju żyjesz. :wink:  .Na koniec niedźwiadek .Znasz to że człowiek jest tak skonstruowany iż puchnące nóżki o których piszesz muszą być niestety w środowisku nieco chłodniejszym, niż reszta naszego ciała.Fizjologia naszego organizmu niestety temu zjawisku zupełnie nie odpowiada.Wiesz jak reagują własnie nasze nogi i zapewne wiesz co reguluje temp. krwi.Popatrz na to z innej strony. :bye:

----------


## fotohobby

> Pozwolisz na koniec.Nawet nie wiesz ile szkody może przynieść źle zrobiona podłogówka wodna bo o niej pisałem wyżej.Nie mówię tu o szkodliwości t/w żył wodnych bo to bzdura.W tym wątku polecanie podłogówki do domu o małej kubaturze jak dla mnie mija się z celem ponieważ nie wykorzystamy jej możliwości do końca.


Co za bzdura... 
Proszę o nakreślenie problemu, dlaczego w małych domach nie mozna wykozystać " do końca możliwości podłogówki".
W paru prostych zdaniach, bez wodolejstwa.

Bo co do tego , że podłogówkę należy ułożyć dobrze, to się zgadzam. Tylko to akuratnością sprawa i raczej trudno to spieprzyć.
Oczywiście podłogówką a 100% powierzchni podłóg.

----------


## eryk77

Powrócę do tematu kotłowni. W kotłowni chciałem przy okazji zrobić składzik gratów, typu łopata, może kosiarka, jakieś narzędzia. Jak zlikwiduję tę kotłownię to gdzie proponujecie zrobić typowy składzik w takim domu

http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/dom...j_2_bis_ce.htm

Dom byłby przycięty po 30cm z każdej strony tak by spełnić WZ więc sumarycznie wyjdzie powierzchni około 76m2. Załóżmy, że zrobie prąd i podłogówkę. Jest pomieszczenie gosp. 4.5m2. Zakładam, że piecyk + bufor i co tam jeszcze do obsługi potrzebne się tam zmieści. Może i pralka. Ale tracę pomieszczenie gospodarcze na graty "ogrodowe".Nawet nie tyle ogrodowe bo muszę gdzieś wsadzić odkurzacz i takie domowe graty.  Macie pomysł jak to rozwiązać w takim przypadku?

----------


## fotohobby

Na graty ogrodowe drewniany domek narzędziowy na działce.
W pomieszczeniu gospodarczym kocioł elektryczny, zasobnik CWU i hydraulika zajmą Ci powierzchchnie 1x1 w kącie. Pozostałe ściany możesz wykorzystać od podłogi po sufit.
Na graty używane sporadycznie masz jeszcze strych

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jaka kotłownia? Bo to pomieszczenie jest raczej za małe na kocioł na paliwo stałe. Z tego co pamiętam, jak szukałem projektu to musiały być zachowane jakieś śmieszne odległości od ścian.

Nie myślałeś o drabince na strych? To najlepsze rozwiązanie chyba.

----------


## eryk77

> Jaka kotłownia? Bo to pomieszczenie jest raczej za małe na kocioł na paliwo stałe.


Przeczytaj powoli i z większą uwagą co napisałem

----------


## Frofo007

> Powrócę do tematu kotłowni. W kotłowni chciałem przy okazji zrobić składzik gratów, typu łopata, może kosiarka, jakieś narzędzia. Jak zlikwiduję tę kotłownię to gdzie proponujecie zrobić typowy składzik w takim domu
> 
> http://pracownia-projekty.dom.pl/dom...j_2_bis_ce.htm
> 
> Dom byłby przycięty po 30cm z każdej strony tak by spełnić WZ więc sumarycznie wyjdzie powierzchni około 76m2. Załóżmy, że zrobie prąd i podłogówkę. Jest pomieszczenie gosp. 4.5m2. Zakładam, że piecyk + bufor i co tam jeszcze do obsługi potrzebne się tam zmieści. Może i pralka. Ale tracę pomieszczenie gospodarcze na graty "ogrodowe".Nawet nie tyle ogrodowe bo muszę gdzieś wsadzić odkurzacz i takie domowe graty.  Macie pomysł jak to rozwiązać w takim przypadku?


A będziesz robił osobno garaż? Ja planuje poszerzyć garaż jednostanowiskowy z projektu o 30cm (i zrobić w tej przestrzeni regały warsztatowe) i wydłużyć o 1,5m i tam trzymać motor w poprzek, kosiarkę i inne graty ogrodowe.

----------


## Kalisa

> .Nie powiesz mi ,że w salonie bardzo podoba ci się terakota czy jakieś inne płytki ceramiczne.Mnie nie .To kolejny poważny problem gdy podłogówka to jedyne ogrzewanie w domu.


Tobie się nie podoba i to ma byc konkretny argument ? Mnie płytki w salonie się podobają ale nikogo nie przekonuję że jemu tez powinny się podobać. Wolisz panele ? Proszę  bardzo, na podłogówkę tez można je położyć.  Powtarzasz stare mity że jak podłogówka to tylko do tego terakota. 
http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/ogrz...na,34_425.html

----------


## eryk77

> A będziesz robił osobno garaż?


Tak, przytulony do domu. Jaką szerokość garażu będziesz miał? Mi po obcięciu domu zostanie 340cm na garaż i nie wiem czy będzie dość szeroki by sobie tam szafki powstawiać. Tył mogę oczywiście wydłużyć, ale znowu wchodzimy w dodatkowe koszty

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tobie się nie podoba i to ma byc konkretny argument ? Mnie płytki w salonie się podobają ale nikogo nie przekonuję że jemu tez powinny się podobać. Wolisz panele ? Proszę  bardzo, na podłogówkę tez można je położyć.  Powtarzasz stare mity że jak podłogówka to tylko do tego terakota. 
> http://muratordom.pl/instalacje/ogrz...na,34_425.html


Niczego nie powtarzam.Powiedz może ty ,że rozumiesz ideę tego topiku.Mam 200 tyś i buduje to gniazdo dla kogo??? . Dla siebie ???Jak mam w salonie kominek z płaszczem wodnym stary z 8 letnim stażem ,wełniak 24 kW to mi się zarzuca ,że z salonu robię kotłownię . Ok .Jak mówię o szkodach materialnych jakie mogą wyniknąć z montażu podłogówki wodnej nie elektrycznej to mówią ,że troll. W myśl tej zasady powinienem powiedzieć ,że ty także troll-ujesz nie przyjmując do wiadomości ,że w salonie masz trzecią łazienkę z płytkami.Płyta fundamentowa i podłogówka w małej chałupie wcale nie jest tanim rozwiązaniem i jak dla mnie jest nie wykorzystana i mija się z celem.Dlaczego już to wyżej pisałem.Tanio nie znaczy dobrze.Oszczędzać ale rozsądnie i po to by miało to wymierny skutek w długim użytkowaniu danej inwestycji. :sick:

----------


## jajmar

> .Płyta fundamentowa i podłogówka w małej chałupie wcale nie jest tanim rozwiązaniem i jak dla mnie jest nie wykorzystana i mija się z celem.


Dlaczego płyta i podłogówka nie jest wykorzystana w małym domu ? Co ma wielkość domu do wykorzystania płyty fundamentowej jak to ocenić. 
Podłogówka  w małym domu sprawdzi się równie dobrze co w dużym a to czy ktoś lubi gres w salonie czy nie to jego sprawa.

----------


## Kalisa

Ale to ty uważasz że mam w salonie trzecią łazienkę. Ja tak nie uważam.  Mało tego - wszyscy którzy odwiedzają mnie po raz pierwszy pytają co mam na podłodze i zawsze są zaskoczeni że to płytki. Ale ty nie wiedząc jaką mam podłogę już zakładasz że wygląda jak łazienka. Argument że podłogówka musi byc dobrze położona to oczywista oczywistość. Ale to dotyczy kazdej instalacji więc podkreślanie tego nie ma sensu.

Wyjątkowo zgadzam się z tobą że ciężko wybudowac dom za 200 tys.  Problem jest taki że jak  czasem  się nakręcisz na krytykę to tylko ban ratuje sytuację.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dlaczego płyta i podłogówka nie jest wykorzystana w małym domu ? Co ma wielkość domu do wykorzystania płyty fundamentowej jak to ocenić. 
> Podłogówka  w małym domu sprawdzi się równie dobrze co w dużym a to czy ktoś lubi gres w salonie czy nie to jego sprawa.


Z wiatrakami ale niech tam.Popatrz na to jak leci wątek 200 tyś jako priorytet i dom nie oszukujmy się poniżej 100 m2.Wątek dla oszczędnych.Wątek dla tych co wykonają pracę w większości sami .Pomoże rodzina tanie materiały ,bez achów i ochów ,bez przepychu i drogich rozwiązań. Zgadza się ??? .Jaki jest sens w całej już tam małej chałupce układać 100 % podłogówki.Miast te pieniądze i to niemałe wkładać w dobrą na wieki podłogówkę bo potem nie ma zmiłuj dla oszczędnego inwestora do kwoty 200 tyś i wielu innych rzeczy tak podłogówki nie montowałbym.Pomieszczenia do podłogówki powinny być rozległe by dawały efekt , a nie małe pokoiki zastawione meblami i pod nimi wywalona kasa.Nie powiesz mi ,ze położysz np. w salonie podłogówkę wodną i meble będą tam stał cały czas w jednym miejscu.Chyba nie położysz podłogówki w całym salonie i będziesz piekł pizze na regale. :no:  .Płyta fundamentowa to jak amen w pacierzu jak się przeliczyłeś w jej rozkładzie albo twój adoptujący to zapomnij o zmianach.Użytkowanie podłogówki wcale nie jest tanie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ale to ty uważasz że mam w salonie trzecią łazienkę. Ja tak nie uważam.  Mało tego - wszyscy którzy odwiedzają mnie po raz pierwszy pytają co mam na podłodze i zawsze są zaskoczeni że to płytki. Ale ty nie wiedząc jaką mam podłogę już zakładasz że wygląda jak łazienka. Argument że podłogówka musi byc dobrze położona to oczywista oczywistość. Ale to dotyczy kazdej instalacji więc podkreślanie tego nie ma sensu.
> 
> Wyjątkowo zgadzam się z tobą że ciężko wybudowac dom za 200 tys.  Problem jest taki że jak  czasem  się nakręcisz na krytykę to tylko ban ratuje sytuację.


Wszyscy którzy odwiedzają mnie po raz pierwszy pytają kto robił mi podłogę w salonie.A to nic innego jak deska barlinecka w kolorze jesionu.W salonie nie małym dwa ukryte grzejniki i otaczająca go część podłogówki ta z kuchni i korytarza , wiatrołapu .KZPŁW i dość dobry komfort cieplny z takiego połączenia.Nie porównuj proszę instalacji grzejnikowej do układania podłogówki wodnej.

----------


## fotohobby

> .Pomieszczenia do podłogówki powinny być rozległe by dawały efekt , a nie małe pokoiki zastawione meblami i pod nimi wywalona kasa.Nie powiesz mi ,ze położysz np. w salonie podłogówkę wodną i meble będą tam stał cały czas w jednym miejscu.Chyba nie położysz podłogówki w całym salonie i będziesz piekł pizze na regale. .


Chłopie, skończ juz sie udzielać sie w temacie podłogówki, bo kompromitujesz raz, po raz.
Mam maly dom, niewielkie pomieszczenia i podłogówka działa idealnie.
Na 100% powierzchni, także na płytkach prysznica i pod meblami. Tylko lodówkę ominąłem.

Zeszłej zimy temperatura zasilania ustalana przez kocioł gazowy nie przekroczyła 33°C
Więc jaka pizza na regale ?

Podłogówka kosztowała mnie 55zł/m2 z materiałami i robocizną. Oprócz zrobienia projektu palcem nie ruszyłem....

----------


## niktspecjalny

Chłopie co ty wypisujesz.Masz podłogówkę pod meblami ??? Co w nich grzejesz??? Pizzy nie. :no:  .Jeśli możesz to może i ja skorzystam .



> ..Zeszłej zimy temperatura zasilania ustalana przez kocioł gazowy nie przekroczyła 33°C........


Temp.podłogówki czy zasilania kotła ??? .Cena zaporowa oczywiście bez materiału 55 z/mkw.Bardzo tanio..Gdzie tak tanio może skorzystam daj namiary na prv.




> .*Ze względu na wysoki koszt zaworów, rozdzielaczy i pompy obiegowej*  wykonanie ogrzewania wodnego opłaca się na powierzchni co najmniej  kilkudziesięciu metrów kwadratowych. Wtedy orientacyjny koszt  jednostkowy instalacji wynosi *150-200 zł/mkw*. Jednak *w przypadku  niewielkiej instalacji może być kilkakrotnie wyższy...........*

----------


## jajmar

> Pomieszczenia do podłogówki powinny być rozległe by dawały efekt , a nie małe pokoiki zastawione meblami i pod nimi wywalona kasa.Nie powiesz mi ,ze położysz np. w salonie podłogówkę wodną i meble będą tam stał cały czas w jednym miejscu.Chyba nie położysz podłogówki w całym salonie i będziesz piekł pizze na regale. ..


Ty widziałeś na żywo podłogówkę? Po tym co wypisujesz śmiem wątpić.

Od 8 lat mam w salonie podłogówkę pod meblami również i uwierz mi nie jeżdżę z nimi po salonie a stoją spokojnie w jednym miejscu. 
Mam tez nową część budynku -100% podłogówki. 

Ceny za podłogówkę które podajesz są kosmiczne. Rozdzielacze musisz mieć również przy grzejnikach. Najdroższym rozwiązaniem jest system mieszany czyli grzejniki i podłogówka bo dublują się rozdzielacze pompy i trzeba dodatkowo jakiś mieszacz. Zrobienie 100 podłogówki z niskotemperaturowym źródłem grzania to chyba najtańsze CO w domu. 

Kiedyś bylem w domku w którym gospodarz miał w salonie kaloryfery i podłogówkę, na podłogówkę narzekał bo za gorąca. Parzy w nogi i ogólnie w domu w slipkach było za ciepło więc ją wyłączył. Jako że robiłem tam świadectwo energetyczne to przyglądałem się kotłowi i CO i co, ktoś mu podłączył pod zwykły śmieciuch podłogówkę - ile kocioł dał tyle szło w podłogę !!! Bez mieszacza, tyle samo co w kaloryfery w podłogę.  Wierzę że na takiej podłodze można odgrzać obiad - ale to złe wykonanie niezgodne z niczym.

----------


## fotohobby

> Chłopie co ty wypisujesz.Masz podłogówkę pod meblami ??? Co w nich grzejesz??? Pizzy nie. .Jeśli możesz to może i ja skorzystam .
> 
> Temp.podłogówki czy zasilania kotła ??? .Cena zaporowa oczywiście bez materiału 55 z/mkw.Bardzo tanio..Gdzie tak tanio może skorzystam daj namiary na prv.


Nic w meblach nie grzeje, jesli temperatura pod nimi zbliży się do temperatury podłogi, to po prostu wymiana ciepła bedzie tam znacznie ograniczona. Ale pozostała część powierzchni podłogi wystarcza z okładem, aby ogrzać pomieszczenie.
33°C to temperatura wody wychodzącej z kotła.

55zł/m2 to cena za wszystko. Co to za idiotyzmy cytujesz ? Lata '90, czy juz masz wiek ?
Aaaaaa.... Portal Wirtualna Polska.....
No cóż - ceny mocno wirtualne  :smile:

----------


## Kalisa

> Wszyscy którzy odwiedzają mnie po raz pierwszy pytają kto robił mi podłogę w salonie.A to nic innego jak deska barlinecka w kolorze jesionu.W salonie nie małym dwa ukryte grzejniki i otaczająca go część podłogówki ta z kuchni i korytarza , wiatrołapu .KZPŁW i dość dobry komfort cieplny z takiego połączenia.Nie porównuj proszę instalacji grzejnikowej do układania podłogówki wodnej.


Ale ty znowu skupiasz się na sobie i swoim domu. Napisałam że moi goście pytają co mam na podłodze tylko po to żeby udowodnic ze nie każde płytki wyglądają w salonie źle.  Nie porównują także podłogówki do kaloryferów, nie twierdzę że położenie podłogówki jest łatwiejsze. Napisałam wyraźnie że bez względu na to jaką wybierzemy instalację , każdą należy wykonać poprawnie. A ty zakładasz że każda podłogówka będzie spieprzona . Dlaczego ? Wiadomo że jak będzie spieprzona to będzie źle działać. Jak KAŻDA inna instalacja przecież .....

----------


## Frofo007

Myślicie, że mu coś przetłumaczycie? Dajcie spokój. Grzejniki + pompa ciepła + kominek z płaszczem + solary (do CO) to najekonomiczniejsze i najlepsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## fotohobby

I 1/4 domku za 200tyś poszła w .....

----------


## compi

Niktuś, dzisiaj płytki drewnopodobne są tak łudząco podobne do naturalnej deski, że często bez dotknięcia podłogi nie wiesz co tam leży. Meble na nóżkach również mogą stać bezproblemowo na podłogówce. Nie zmienia to też faktu, że czy dom 100m2 czy 200 - podłogówka będzie tańsza od grzejników, płaszczy wodnych z buforami lub systemu mieszanego. 
Powyżej ktoś napisał, że czytał o zejściu z kosztami poniżej 1600zł/m2 budowy domu. Ja słyszałem, że ktoś trafił 35 mln złotych w totka.

----------


## eryk77

> Nie zmienia to też faktu, że czy dom 100m2 czy 200 - podłogówka będzie tańsza od grzejników, płaszczy wodnych z buforami lub systemu mieszanego.


Z tego co tutaj czytam to średni koszt położenia podłogówki oscyluje w granicach 5000. Grzejnik można kupić za 250PLN. Trzeba mi takich grzejników 6-7. Koszt wyniesie w granicach 2000. Zostaje około 3000 na rurki i robociznę. Czy tak znowu dużo więcej wyjdzie instalacja oparta na grzejnikach niż podłogówka?


> Powyżej ktoś napisał, że czytał o zejściu z kosztami poniżej 1600zł/m2 budowy domu. Ja słyszałem, że ktoś trafił 35 mln złotych w totka.


Wiesz, na forum każdy może napisać co chce i nikt tego nie zweryfikuje. Dlatego głupotą byłoby sugerować się tylko wpisami na forum

----------


## fotohobby

Podłogówka na 106m2:


Rury do podlogówki Kan 800m - 2000zł
Rozdzielacz 9-obw + skrzynka - 811zł
Perlit do zasypki, 2x125l - 56zł
Folia do podłogówki 110m -120zł
Klipsy 800szt - 50zł
Taśma dylatacyjna 125m - 125zł
Drobiazgi (złączki, śrubunki) - 200zł
Robocizna - 2100zł

RAZEM - 5462zł (51,50 zł/m2)

Czyli dla Twoich 80 metrów jakieś 4tyś...

Robocizna czyli rozłożenie styropianu, folii, rurek, spięcie rozdzielacza, wykonanie próby ciśnieniowej.

----------


## compi

> Z tego co tutaj czytam to średni koszt położenia podłogówki oscyluje w granicach 5000. Grzejnik można kupić za 250PLN. Trzeba mi takich grzejników 6-7. Koszt wyniesie w granicach 2000. Zostaje około 3000 na rurki i robociznę. Czy tak znowu dużo więcej wyjdzie instalacja oparta na grzejnikach niż podłogówka?Wiesz, na forum każdy może napisać co chce i nikt tego nie zweryfikuje. Dlatego głupotą byłoby sugerować się tylko wpisami na forum


Ja Ci radzę czytanie raczej postów technicznych a nie marzycielskich. Grzejnik jest elementem wysokotemperaturowym, podłogówka niskotemperaturowym. Na jakim elemencie oszczędzasz porównując oba układy? Kłądź chłopie tanie kable grzewcze na tak małej powierzchni, dodaj do tego tani kominek z nadmuchem i buduj. Spełnisz i wymogi prawne i swoje własne.

----------


## Frofo007

> Tak, przytulony do domu. Jaką szerokość garażu będziesz miał? Mi po obcięciu domu zostanie 340cm na garaż i nie wiem czy będzie dość szeroki by sobie tam szafki powstawiać. Tył mogę oczywiście wydłużyć, ale znowu wchodzimy w dodatkowe koszty


340cm wewnątrz czy na zewnątrz? Mój standardowo w projekcie ma 360cm a chce poszerzyć do 390cm.  Auto ma liczmy te 2m szerokości, także jeśli równo po środku garażu wjedziesz to zostaje w Twoim wypadku 120cm, czyli w sam raz na wygodne wyjście z auta. Jeśli dodasz jakieś szafki to już może nie być tak kolorowo (będziesz wysiadał z garażu jak z wąskiego miejsca parkingowego wokół którego stoją inne auta.
Moim zdaniem bardziej się opłaca wydłużyć garaż o te 1-2m na sprzęty ogrodowe niż robić do tego osobne pomieszczenie gospodarcze. Myślę, że może być taniej i solidniej.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ty widziałeś na żywo podłogówkę? Po tym co wypisujesz śmiem wątpić.
> 
> Od 8 lat mam w salonie podłogówkę pod meblami również i uwierz mi nie jeżdżę z nimi po salonie a stoją spokojnie w jednym miejscu. 
> Mam tez nową część budynku -100% podłogówki. 
> 
> Ceny za podłogówkę które podajesz są kosmiczne. Rozdzielacze musisz mieć również przy grzejnikach. Najdroższym rozwiązaniem jest system mieszany czyli grzejniki i podłogówka bo dublują się rozdzielacze pompy i trzeba dodatkowo jakiś mieszacz. Zrobienie 100 podłogówki z niskotemperaturowym źródłem grzania to chyba najtańsze CO w domu. 
> 
> Kiedyś bylem w domku w którym gospodarz miał w salonie kaloryfery i podłogówkę, na podłogówkę narzekał bo za gorąca. Parzy w nogi i ogólnie w domu w slipkach było za ciepło więc ją wyłączył. Jako że robiłem tam świadectwo energetyczne to przyglądałem się kotłowi i CO i co, ktoś mu podłączył pod zwykły śmieciuch podłogówkę - ile kocioł dał tyle szło w podłogę !!! Bez mieszacza, tyle samo co w kaloryfery w podłogę.  Wierzę że na takiej podłodze można odgrzać obiad - ale to złe wykonanie niezgodne z niczym.


Nie tylko ją mam ale po niej chodzę.Umówiliście się.Przecież masz pod awatarem zapis.Fajnie się z wami rozmawia ale kopać z końmi nie da rady.Proszę tylko wytłumaczcie patrząc na tytuł tego topiku przyszłemu inwestorowi ,który czyta i zastanawia gdzie i na czym zaoszczędzić.Co będzie tańsze w małym domy do 100 m2 .Wszystko w podłogówce czy częściowo w podłogówce w miejscach najbardziej potrzebnych  plus grzejniki,czy kocioł i same grzejniki ??? Compik podał to już jest coś. I proszę :wink:  nie podawaj tych głupich przykładów jak komuś spieprzono podłogówkę.

----------


## fotohobby

Jeśli już coś może być tańsze niż 100%podlogowki , to tylko same, najtańsze kalafiory. Bo mieszanie ich z podłogówką tylko podraża instalacje.

Ale w takim przypadku komfort i wrażenia estetyczne żadne....

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja Ci radzę czytanie raczej postów technicznych a nie marzycielskich. Grzejnik jest elementem wysokotemperaturowym, podłogówka niskotemperaturowym. Na jakim elemencie oszczędzasz porównując oba układy? Kłądź chłopie tanie kable grzewcze na tak małej powierzchni, dodaj do tego tani kominek z nadmuchem i buduj. Spełnisz i wymogi prawne i swoje własne.


Wiesz ,że cię lubię ale nie pogrążaj go jeszcze elektryczną podłogówka w małym domciu.Jeśli podłogówkę niskotemperaturową wkomponuje w swój dom za twoją podpowiedzią niech pamięta o super izolacji każdej z części domu.Inaczej się nie da. :wink: To niestety kosztuje.Tu nie zaoszczędzi.

----------


## Instaltechnic

Ważne jeszcze i mające duży wpływ na cenę układu jest sterowanie i elementy wykonawcze. Sama cena rury do podłogówki lub grzejnika nic nie mówi. Tak jak sama cena styropianu, to nie koszt elewacji. Rozbieżności mogą być bardzo duże zależnie jak układ chcemy sterować i jakich producentów wybierzemy.

----------


## fotohobby

> Wiesz ,że cię lubię ale nie pogrążaj go jeszcze elektryczną podłogówka w małym domciu.Jeśli podłogówkę niskotemperaturową wkomponuje w swój dom za twoją podpowiedzią niech pamięta o super izolacji każdej z części domu.Inaczej się nie da.To niestety kosztuje.Tu nie zaoszczędzi.





Rozumiem, że grzejniki nie muszą mieć super izolacji, bo dają ciepło za pół darmo....

Jakie Ty wnioski wysnuwasz,to mózg sie lasuje...

----------


## eryk77

> Kłądź chłopie tanie kable grzewcze na tak małej powierzchni, dodaj do tego tani kominek z nadmuchem i buduj.





> nie pogrążaj go jeszcze elektryczną podłogówka w małym domciu.


I który post z tych dwóch jest postem marzycielskim?  :smile:  Najwartościowszy post to post kolegi fotohobby, który podał konkretne ceny podłogówki. Gdyby ktoś podał podobnie ceny instalacji c.o. opartej na kaloryferach to byłoby o czym dyskutować. 




> 340cm wewnątrz czy na zewnątrz? Mój standardowo w projekcie ma 360cm a chce poszerzyć do 390cm.


Na zewnątrz. Licząc, że jedna ściana domu będzie jednocześnie ścianą garażu to 340 - 24 da jakieś 315cm przestrzeni. Lipa trochę. Lepiej pewnie będzie przedłużyć tak jak piszesz

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ważne jeszcze i mające duży wpływ na cenę układu jest sterowanie i elementy wykonawcze. Sama cena rury do podłogówki lub grzejnika nic nie mówi. Tak jak sama cena styropianu, to nie koszt elewacji. Rozbieżności mogą być bardzo duże zależnie jak układ chcemy sterować i jakich producentów wybierzemy.


Wytłumacz to foto grafowi.On u siebie zapłacił tyle , znalazł tanią firmę , zrobili mu i eryk będzie miał tak samo ............no ręce mi opadają na jego podpowiedzi. :wink: .Tyle jest na FM rozbieżności cenowych ,że głowa mała.Duży wpływ mają też *koszty robocizny – zależnie od regionu Polski różnice sięgają nawet 40–50%.*

----------


## _artur_

koszty podłogówki u mnie wyliczone:

		                 ilość Cena jedn.	Wartość
Rurki PEX 18mm	550,00	2,5	1 375,00
Rurki PEX 32mm x 3.0	20	14	280,00
Rozdzielacze 4x	1	330	330,00
Rozdzielacz 5x	1	380	380,00
Folia 50m x 1 m	3	77	231,00
Siatka pod wylewkę	140	2,5	350,00
uchwyt do rur	30	5	150,00
Kocioł 12kW	1	2800	2 800,00
Otulina	4	10	40,00
Zawór mieszający	1	300	300,00
Pompa obiegowa	1	350	350,00
Skrzynka do rozdzielacza 4x	1	99	99,00
Skrzynka do rozdzielacza 5x	1	109	109,00

		RAZEM	*6 794,00*

to było wyliczenie na rurkach
kable 
Kable grzejne 3 660,00
siatka plus folia pod wylewkę	350,00
do tego sterowanie - zrobiłem sam ale w 1000 zł myslę że spokojnie można się wyrobić..
czyli łącznie około *5000 zł*
założyłem kable - za pierwszy sezon zużycie 8800 kWh czyli około 2400 zł (duże ale parę rzeczy kończyłem jeszcze przy grzaniu)..

pytaliście o płytę fundamentową (płyta 144m2):
nazwa ilość	jm	cena jedn	wartość	Uwagi

	Piasek				1000	Do zagęszczenia
	Wapno				100	Pomiędzy warstwy piasku
	Styropian/stytodur	30	m3	425	12750	
	Klej do styropianu	20	szt	31	620	
	Folia PCV				300	
	Zbrojenie pręty fi12	2,6	t	2640	6864	
	Zbrojenie pręty fi 16	0,2	t	2640	528	
	Zbrojenie pręty fi 6	0,1	t	3200	320	
	Beton  B30	30	m3	250	7500	
	Rury przepustowe do kanalizacji, wody, prądu, GWC, kabli instalacyjnych	1		500	500	
	Żwir do GWC					
	Geowłóknina do GWC					
				Materiały RAZEM	30482	

	Robocizna					
	4 osoby 5 dni	20	dzien	150	3000	
	koparka 10h	10	h	100	1000	

				Robocizna:	4000	
				RAZEM:	*34482*

zamiast styroduru niektórzy dają EPS czyli około 6000 mniej..
fundamenty porównywalnie..


koszty zakładane całej budowy:

Kosztorys	SUMA:	*224 625,00 zł*

	płyta	40 000,00 zł
	silikat na ściany + zaprawa	22 000,00 zł
	dach+więźba	30 000,00 zł
	okna	20 000,00 zł
	ogrzewanie	5 000,00 zł
	strop	10 000,00 zł
	ocieplenie stropu	5 000,00 zł
	oczyszczalnia	10 000,00 zł
	ocieplenie	15 000,00 zł
	posadzka	4 000,00 zł
	tynki	10 625,00 zł
	płytki	15 000,00 zł
	went. mech	8 000,00 zł
	elektryka	5 000,00 zł
	hybraulika 	5 000,00 zł
	wykończenia	 20 000,00 zł


koszty rzeczywiste: około 250 000 (oczywiście wykończenia) ale jak widzicie nie ma kosztów działki projektu, przyłączy, kostki, ogrodzenia itp.  - z tym wszystkim około 350 tysięcy.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Witam cie Arturek.Czy masz w swoim nazwę go repertuarze  :wink:  np . ceny CO PG plus grzejniki ,to otworzyło by horyzonty przyszłemu inwestorowi.Każdy ma swoje wyliczenia a nie są one standardowe w każdym z regionów.  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

> Wytłumacz to foto grafowi.On u siebie zapłacił tyle , znalazł tanią firmę , zrobili mu i eryk będzie miał tak samo ............no ręce mi opadają na jego podpowiedzi..Tyle jest na FM rozbieżności cenowych ,że głowa mała.Duży wpływ mają też *koszty robocizny – zależnie od regionu Polski różnice sięgają nawet 40–50%.*


Dobrze prawisz, z tego co sie orientuje, to u Eryka powinno być taniej niż w moich okolicach  :smile: 
Ze znaleIeniem takich cen nie powinien mieć problemu.

EDIT
Pierwsza oferta, innej firmy, w której wykonawca zapewniał tez materiał cena wyszła 110zł/m2.
Ale on do materiału doliczał sobie chyba z 40-50% marży....

----------


## compi

> I który post z tych dwóch jest postem marzycielskim?  ....


 Już Ci pisałem. Nie ten dział zahaczyłeś. Idź do właściwego z pytaniami "czy ktoś może....gdyby ktoś podał....." Nawet nie musisz pytać, tam wszystko jest już napisane.

----------


## compi

> .....RAZEM 6 794,00
> 
>  to było wyliczenie na rurkach......


Rurek tak łatwo samodzielnie jak kabli nie zmontuje. Podejrzewam zbyt duże ryzyko jeśli się nie brał za to wcześniej. Tak więc robocizna raczej konieczna dla całego rachunku.

----------


## _artur_

ceny są sprzed dwóch lat ale podejrzewam, że dużo się nie zmieniło wzięte z rynku w przyzwoitej jakości (nie najtańsze)




> Witam cie Arturek.Czy masz w swoim nazwę go repertuarze  np . ceny CO PG plus grzejniki ,to otworzyło by horyzonty przyszłemu inwestorowi.Każdy ma swoje wyliczenia a nie są one standardowe w każdym z regionów.


co to jest CO PG ?

no niestety na teraz nie mam bo siedzę w pracy i nie wszystko mam na służbowym kompie w excelu ale wydaje mi się że powinienem wieczorem znaleźć w domu jakieś przymiarki.. z grubsza o ile pamiętam wychodziło około 20 000.. (rurki, grzejniki, kotłownia, piec na pellet chyba, komin z leiera, obróbki dekarskie i coś tam jeszcze), muszę poszukać w papierach

----------


## _artur_

> Rurek tak łatwo samodzielnie jak kabli nie zmontuje. Podejrzewam zbyt duże ryzyko jeśli się nie brał za to wcześniej. Tak więc robocizna raczej konieczna dla całego rachunku.


owszem, ja piszę jak to liczyłem JA dla MOJEJ budowy.. rozłożyłbym sam a połączyłby wszystko wujek hydraulik za flaszkę którą byśmy jeszcze razem wypili więc dlatego nie doliczałem.. kable tez zrobiłem sam, a właściwie większość żona własnoręcznie bo akurat spadłem z drabiny i nie mogłem ręką ruszać (co w dzienniku opisane).. i właściwie oddaje trudność układania kabli.. jak ktoś nie ma dwóch lewych rąk to i rurki położy, najwyżej hydraulik mu potem połączy..

----------


## eryk77

> On u siebie zapłacił tyle , znalazł tanią firmę , zrobili mu i eryk będzie miał tak samo


No przecież logiczne jest, że nie policzę dla siebie identycznie jak ma kolega. Chodzi o szacunkowe wartości, jakiego rzędu są to kwoty. Czy między podłogówką a grzejnikami jest 10% czy 30% różnicy


> Już Ci pisałem. Nie ten dział zahaczyłeś.


No to w zasadzie po co jest ten temat? Tutaj ludzie budują małe domki i prędzej się będą orientować na czym można koszty przyciąć. W innych działach byłem, ale to nie moja bajka, tam ludzie mają problemy typu drzwi za 4000 czy za 6000 a domy tak fikuśne, że baba jaga by pozazdrościła. Chodzi o to, że temat nabrałby jeszcze większej wartości gdybyście rzucali kwotami jakie płaciliście za różne etapy. Nie wszyscy mają dzienniki budowy



> wydaje mi się że powinienem wieczorem znaleźć w domu jakieś przymiarki.. z grubsza o ile pamiętam wychodziło około 20 000.. (rurki, grzejniki, kotłownia, piec na pellet chyba, komin z leiera, obróbki dekarskie i coś tam jeszcze), muszę poszukać w papierach


Byłbym wdzięczny gdyby ci się chciało poszukać i wkleić. Też taki był mój plan

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ceny są sprzed dwóch lat ale podejrzewam, że dużo się nie zmieniło wzięte z rynku w przyzwoitej jakości (nie najtańsze)
> 
> 
> 
> co to jest CO PG ?
> 
> no niestety na teraz nie mam bo siedzę w pracy i nie wszystko mam na służbowym kompie w excelu ale wydaje mi się że powinienem wieczorem znaleźć w domu jakieś przymiarki.. z grubsza o ile pamiętam wychodziło około 20 000.. (rurki, grzejniki, kotłownia, piec na pellet chyba, komin z leiera, obróbki dekarskie i coś tam jeszcze), muszę poszukać w papierach


Przepraszam cie za skróty już mnie trochę zjechano ale im więcej skrótów to krótsza wypowiedź.

CO - centralne ogrzewanie
PG - piec gazowy
PW - płaszcz wodny
KZPŁW - kominek z płaszczem wodnym
ZCWU -zasobnik centralnej wody użytkowej.
DGP - dystrybucja gorącego powietrza

Na twoje podpowiedzi można czekać.Przydałby ci się jakiś tytuł.Wiem ,że nie robisz tego dla tytułu ale zasługujesz na niego.

pozdrawiam

----------


## pawko_

Podlogówka w systemie Uponor na 160m2 wyniosła mnie 11tys. (materiał z robocizną). Kilometr rury w większości pod panelami.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Podlogówka w systemie Uponor na 160m2 wyniosła mnie 11tys. (materiał z robocizną). Kilometr rury w większości pod panelami.


I wszystko jasne . :eek: 
Czyli 100 mkw to z rachunku matematycznego z jedną niewiadomą to : 160 mkw = 11000 tyś zł , a 100 mkw = 6875 tyś zł 11000 x 100
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            ````````160`````````  = 6875 tyś zł.

----------


## fotohobby

No i widać że koledze trochę słabiej poszło negocjowanie, bo mozna zejść do 55zl/m2

I jeszcze jedno, nikt:
PG to ci może najwyżej babeczki upiec, bo do grzania wody służy kocioł.

----------


## Frofo007

> I który post z tych dwóch jest postem marzycielskim?  Najwartościowszy post to post kolegi fotohobby, który podał konkretne ceny podłogówki. Gdyby ktoś podał podobnie ceny instalacji c.o. opartej na kaloryferach to byłoby o czym dyskutować. 
> 
> Na zewnątrz. Licząc, że jedna ściana domu będzie jednocześnie ścianą garażu to 340 - 24 da jakieś 315cm przestrzeni. Lipa trochę. Lepiej pewnie będzie przedłużyć tak jak piszesz


Do garażu musisz jeszcze doliczyć ocieplenie i tyn w środku, także będzie poniżej 3m. Szafki tam na pewno się nie zmieszczą i musisz sprawdzać czy w ogóle będzie Ci się chciało w tak wąskim garażu parkować.
Najlepiej otwórz drzwi z jednej i drugiej strony swojego auta, wysiądź z niego i zaznacz sobie ile miejsca potrzebowałeś, później zmierz tą odległość i będziesz wiedział, czy w ogóle opłaca się budować taki garaż. Z tego co czytałem na forum to ludziska budują małe garaże a później z nich nie korzystają bo wysiadanie z auta jest w nich kłopotliwe.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No i widać że koledze trochę słabiej poszło negocjowanie, bo mozna zejść do 55zl/m2
> 
> I jeszcze jedno, nikt:
> PG to ci może najwyżej babeczki upiec, bo do grzania wody służy kocioł.


Posłuchaj ty to z natury taki upierdliwy , gder-us czy klimakterium męskie .Czepiasz się mnie za każdym razem.Wiesz co można jeszcze w piecyku gazowym.popatrz.PIECYK GAZOWY 
https://www.google.pl/search?q=piecy...C5%82azienkowy

----------


## Frofo007

> Posłuchaj ty to z natury taki upierdliwy , gder-us czy klimakterium męskie .Czepiasz się mnie za każdym razem.Wiesz co można jeszcze w piecyku gazowym.popatrz.PIECYK GAZOWY 
> https://www.google.pl/search?q=piecy...C5%82azienkowy


I dobrze, że się Ciebie czepia bo w ogóle nie wiadomo o czym piszesz. Najpierw tworzysz jakieś własne skróty a później coś starasz się wytłumaczyć nowym użytkownikom. Ja np. myślałem, że te Twoje "PG" to pompa ciepła gruntowa.
Do grzania wody do CO są kotły gazowe, dlatego nie przyszło mi do głowy, że pisząc PG masz właśnie to na myśli.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> .....................*Najlepiej otwórz drzwi z jednej i drugiej strony swojego auta, wysiądź z niego i zaznacz sobie* ile miejsca potrzebowałeś, później zmierz tą odległość i będziesz wiedział, czy w ogóle opłaca się budować taki garaż. ...............


Popatrz co ty mu za głupoty piszesz weźmie uwierzy i będzie miał kłopot.Czyli według twojej teorii no padłem ze śmiechu.Wszedłem na chwile do swojego garażu otworzyłem drzwi z jednej i drugiej strony bo co...... żona ma wysiadać tymi co ja  :smile:  obok żony drzwi otwartych stoją rowery  :wink:  .To jest wymiar mojego garażu.Przestań teoretyzować.Co ty mu podpowiadasz . :wink:  :smile: .co ma sobie zaznaczyć ???. Garaż jest garaż , a nie przechowalnia bagażu.Albo wjeżdżasz i wysiadasz i zamykasz drzwi garażowe i nie musisz wychodzić przez szyber dach jeśli go masz.Eryk myśl sobie o mnie co chcesz ale nie słuchaj tych głupkowatych podpowiedzi.

----------


## Frofo007

> Popatrz co ty mu za głupoty piszesz weźmie uwierzy i będzie miał kłopot.Czyli według twojej teorii no padłem ze śmiechu.Wszedłem na chwile do swojego garażu otworzyłem drzwi z jednej i drugiej strony bo co...... żona ma wysiadać tymi co ja  obok żony drzwi otwartych stoją rowery  .To jest wymiar mojego garażu.Przestań teoretyzować.Co ty mu podpowiadasz .


Możesz napisać jeszcze raz tylko na spokojnie bo nie rozumiem co do mnie napisałeś?

Edycja: a głupoty to tu tylko Ty piszesz o czym już sporo osób stara się Ci uświadomić.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Możesz napisać jeszcze raz tylko na spokojnie bo nie rozumiem co do mnie napisałeś?
> 
> Edycja: a głupoty to tu tylko Ty piszesz o czym już sporo osób stara się Ci uświadomić.


Jasne trzeba powielać te złe podpowiedzi.



> *  Najlepiej otwórz drzwi z jednej i drugiej strony swojego auta, wysiądź z niego i zaznacz sobie* *ile miejsca potrzebowałeś*,


Słuchaj garaż w domu jednorodzinnym to bardzo przemyślana decyzja jaki ma być.Nie mierzymy jej na otwartych drzwiach naszego samochodu.Bzdury piszesz , ,,,,,a jak sobie już zbuduje na podstawie twej próżnej teorii , a potem kupi nowy samochód gdzie skrzydła drzwiowe  po otwarciu dadzą większy rozmiar to co wtedy???zadzwoni do ciebie byś mu poszerzył garaż jak on i to logicznie względem oszczędności skraca ściany.No nie ośmieszaj się i proszę nie pisz bzdur. :tongue:

----------


## fotohobby

> Posłuchaj ty to z natury taki upierdliwy , gder-us czy klimakterium męskie .Czepiasz się mnie za każdym razem.Wiesz co można jeszcze w piecyku gazowym.popatrz.PIECYK GAZOWY 
> https://www.google.pl/search?q=piecy...C5%82azienkowy



Prostuje po prostu głupoty dyletantów. Proszę, podaj mi model Twojego urządzenia, zobaczymy, czy producent nazywa go piecem, czy kotłem ?
Bo mój, jak i inni producenci konsekwentnie uzywają słowa "kocioł"

I nie wstawiaj mi tu linka do amatorskich zdjęć, które podobni do Ciebie dyletanci opisują jako "piecyk"

Oto jedno ze zdjęć,cz Twojego odnośnika, ale już producenta:
http://www.google.pl/imgres?imgurl=h...FebzcgodVSoPCA

Co tam jest napisane ?

----------


## Frofo007

> Jasne trzeba powielać te złe podpowiedzi.
> 
> 
> Słuchaj garaż w domu jednorodzinnym to bardzo przemyślana decyzja jaki ma być.Nie mierzymy jej na otwartych drzwiach naszego samochodu.Bzdury piszesz , ,,,,,a jak sobie już zbuduje na podstawie twej próżnej teorii , a potem kupi nowy samochód gdzie skrzydła drzwiowe  po otwarciu dadzą większy rozmiar to co wtedy???zadzwoni do ciebie byś mu poszerzył garaż jak on i to logicznie względem oszczędności skraca ściany.No nie ośmieszaj się i proszę nie pisz bzdur.


Widzisz, ja nie traktuje swoich rozmówców jak idiotów, to oczywiste, że moja rada dotyczyła tylko tego aby zobaczył, że garaż może być za wąski nawet na auto, które aktualnie posiada. Gdybyś czytał ze zrozumieniem to byś wiedział, że jego garaż będzie miał poniżej 3m i na większy sobie nie będzie mógł pozwolić ze względu na rozmiar działki.
Chciałem jedynie aby sprawdził sobie czy tak wąski garaż będzie dla niego odpowiedni.

Bzdury tu tylko jedna osoba ciągle wypisuje i jeszcze w nie wierzy.

Ps. od osoby przeciętnie inteligentnej, która ma ponad 11000 postów(!) na forum budowlanym i która uważa się tu za autorytet w pouczaniu innych czy 'dobrze doradzają' oczekuję aby znała różnicę pomiędzy piecykiem gazowym (mam taki na działce) czy też kotłem gazowym do CO.
Nie używaj pojęć, których nie znasz znaczenia.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Widzisz, ja nie traktuje swoich rozmówców jak idiotów, to oczywiste, że moja rada dotyczyła tylko tego aby zobaczył, że garaż może być za wąski nawet na auto, które aktualnie posiada. Gdybyś czytał ze zrozumieniem to byś wiedział, że jego garaż będzie miał poniżej 3m i na większy sobie nie będzie mógł pozwolić ze względu na rozmiar działki.
> Chciałem jedynie aby sprawdził sobie czy tak wąski garaż będzie dla niego odpowiedni.
> 
> Bzdury tu tylko jedna osoba ciągle wypisuje i jeszcze w nie wierzy.
> 
> Ps. od osoby przeciętnie inteligentnej, która ma ponad 11000 postów(!) na forum budowlanym i która uważa się tu za autorytet w pouczaniu innych czy 'dobrze doradzają' oczekuję aby znała różnicę pomiędzy piecykiem gazowym (mam taki na działce) czy też kotłem gazowym do CO.
> Nie używaj pojęć, których nie znasz znaczenia.


Nie rób tak bo w teorii masz pojecie.Popatrzyłeś na fotoo i poleciałeś jak on.No nie ładnie bądź sobą.Gdybym napisał ,że mam w domu nie PG tylko piec gazowy a mam Vailanta wiedziałbyś o czym pisze.??? No powiedz .Teraz to już się czepiasz. :ohmy:  :mad:  i nie chodzi tu o moją inteligencję zostaw ja w spokoju , a o postach i jej ilości już Redakcji tłumaczyłem .

----------


## Frofo007

> Nie rób tak bo w teorii masz pojecie.Popatrzyłeś na fotoo i poleciałeś jak on.No nie ładnie bądź sobą.Gdybym napisał ,że mam w domu nie PG tylko piec gazowy a mam Vailanta wiedziałbyś o czym pisze.??? No powiedz .Teraz to już się czepiasz. i nie chodzi tu o moją inteligencję zostaw ja w spokoju , a o postach i jej ilości już Redakcji tłumaczyłem .


Ale zrozum, że do ogrzewania domu są kotły gazowe a nie piece.

Edit:

Ja bym się nie czepiał gdybyś nie zaczął dyskusji od napisania nowego użytkownikowi "PG, KZPŁW" - czyli, ze skrótami, które sam sobie wymyśliłeś a jak teraz się okazało nawet doświadczony instalator nie domyśliłby o co Ci chodzi z tym PG bo tak to co najwyżej można określić pompę ciepła gruntowo (i tylko w temacie o tej pompie tak aby każdy wiedział o co chodzi). Piszesz, że używasz tych skrótów aby szybciej pisać posty, czyli co brakuje na nie czasu? Z tego co widzę to nie brakuje i piszesz ich całkiem sporo. Także jedyny powód dlaczego ich używasz jest taki, że chcesz pokazać jaki jesteś PRO nowemu użytkownikowi. I też tylko dlatego się czepiam tego pieca gazowego.

----------


## compi

> owszem, ja piszę jak to liczyłem JA dla MOJEJ budowy.. rozłożyłbym sam a połączyłby wszystko wujek hydraulik za flaszkę którą byśmy jeszcze razem wypili więc dlatego nie doliczałem.. kable tez zrobiłem sam, a właściwie większość żona własnoręcznie bo akurat spadłem z drabiny i nie mogłem ręką ruszać (co w dzienniku opisane).. i właściwie oddaje trudność układania kabli.. jak ktoś nie ma dwóch lewych rąk to i rurki położy, najwyżej hydraulik mu potem połączy..


Tego upadku współczuję. Ja nie spadłem, ale i tak pomimo poświęcenia 15 miesięcy moich i syna, zejść poniżej 1700 zł/m2 nie udało się, a dom trochę większy nić 100m2. Ja zdawałem sobie sprawę z ryzyka wykonywania pewnych istotnych dla budynku prac samodzielnie po raz pierwszy. Niektórym marzycielom może zabraknąć wujka za flaszkę  :smile:

----------


## _artur_

> Tego upadku współczuję. Ja nie spadłem, ale i tak pomimo poświęcenia 15 miesięcy moich i syna, zejść poniżej 1700 zł/m2 nie udało się, a dom trochę większy nić 100m2. Ja zdawałem sobie sprawę z ryzyka wykonywania pewnych istotnych dla budynku prac samodzielnie po raz pierwszy. Niektórym marzycielom może zabraknąć wujka za flaszkę


Ano, spadłem z drugiego !!! szczebla drabiny przerzucając paczki ze styropianem na poddasze więc robota niespecjalnie skomplikowana i teoretycznie nieryzykowna.. W sumie przy moich 115m2 użytkowej i 144m2 zabudowy wydałem jak wyżej około 250-270 tysięcy (zalezy czy liczyć projekty, przyłącza itp.) i jaką powierzchnię.. Ale na pewno nie mogę powiedzieć ze było poniżej 2 tysięcy za m2..

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ale zrozum, że do ogrzewania domu są kotły gazowe a nie piece.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Ja bym się nie czepiał gdybyś nie zaczął dyskusji od napisania nowego użytkownikowi "PG, KZPŁW" - czyli, ze skrótami, które sam sobie wymyśliłeś a jak teraz się okazało nawet doświadczony instalator nie domyśliłby o co Ci chodzi z tym PG bo tak to co najwyżej można określić pompę ciepła gruntowo (i tylko w temacie o tej pompie tak aby każdy wiedział o co chodzi). Piszesz, że używasz tych skrótów aby szybciej pisać posty, czyli co brakuje na nie czasu? Z tego co widzę to nie brakuje i piszesz ich całkiem sporo. Także jedyny powód dlaczego ich używasz jest taki, że chcesz pokazać jaki jesteś PRO nowemu użytkownikowi. I też tylko dlatego się czepiam tego pieca gazowego.


Znowu się czepiasz nie znając skrótów urządzeń tu występujących.Pominę to............ amen.......... bo będziesz to wałkował by mi coś udowadniać.Nic nie wymyśliłem , a skrótami posługuje się nie tylko ja.Nie zauważyłeś tego bo zauroczony jesteś . Ok.Mea culpa , twoja racja. :wink:  .Wybacz nie o skróty i moje pomyłki tu chodzi ale o złe doradzanie ,którego w moich oczach jesteś powodem.PRO nowy inwestor powinien słuchać praktycznych rad ,a nie twoich śmiesznych i z kosmosu.Chłopie nie mieszkasz w domu  ,a doradzasz mu .Pomyśl o tym.Nie masz żadnej praktyki a budujesz swój elektorat na tym co NS źle powiedział.Wybuduj pogadamy.Zapłać pogadamy, :mad:

----------


## Frofo007

Nikspecjalny: już kilka razy się pytałem co niby mu źle doradziłem? Płytę fundamentową? Ogrzewanie prądem? A może nie powinienem mu doradzić aby sprawdził czy garaż poniżej 3m szerokości będzie dla niego wystarczający?
Póki co to napisałeś już pewnie kilkadziesiąt postów a nikomu nie pomogłeś w niczym, rozmywasz tylko temat i jeszcze się mnie czepiasz, że w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie dałem komuś kilka tematów do przemyślenia.

Ps. mieszkałem przez kilkanaście lat w domu.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nikspecjalny: już kilka razy się pytałem co niby mu źle doradziłem? Płytę fundamentową? Ogrzewanie prądem? A może nie powinienem mu doradzić aby sprawdził czy garaż poniżej 3m szerokości będzie dla niego wystarczający?
> Póki co to napisałeś już pewnie kilkadziesiąt postów a nikomu nie pomogłeś w niczym, rozmywasz tylko temat i jeszcze się mnie czepiasz, że w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie dałem komuś kilka tematów do przemyślenia.
> 
> Ps. mieszkałem przez kilkanaście lat w domu.


Już czepiasz się znowu moich postów.Ok ja nie pomogłem a ty???. Ile będziesz ciągną tą teoretyczna głupotę ,którą on chwyta jak tonący brzytwy.Ile ???. W jakim domu mieszkałeś ???Opisz go co tam miałeś i jak to funkcjonowało.Dowiemy się może wtedy prawdy .Pochwal się.Tam zapewne znajdzie kilka twoich wskazówek jak wybudować dom by sie zmieścić w kwocie 200 tyś zyla.

----------


## Frofo007

> Już czepiasz się znowu moich postów.Ok ja nie pomogłem a ty???. Ile będziesz ciągną tą teoretyczna głupotę ,którą on chwyta jak tonący brzytwy.Ile ???.W jakim domu mieszkasz???Opisz go co tam masz i jak to funkcjonuje.Pochwal się.Tam zapewne znajdzie kilka twoich wskazówek jak wybudować dom by sie zmieścić w kwocie 200 tyś zyla.


Człowieku, Ty nie potrafisz nic przeczytać ze zrozumieniem. Napisałem, że MIESZKAŁEM w domu, czyli czas przeszły a nie teraźniejszy. Sorry, ale z Tobą nie idzie dyskutować. EOT.

----------


## fotohobby

Zostaw to już Frofo007...
Pamietam, ze jak nikt wszedł w ten temat pierwszy raz, to twierdził, ze za 200 tys nie mozna wybudować bezpiecznego domu...
Jak nie masz w domu PG, KZPŁW, OMG i WTF to z nikusiem nie pogadasz...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Człowieku, Ty nie potrafisz nic przeczytać ze zrozumieniem. Napisałem, że MIESZKAŁEM w domu, czyli czas przeszły a nie teraźniejszy. Sorry, ale z Tobą nie idzie dyskutować. EOT.


Edytowałem .Przegrałeś ta rozgrywkę w głupim doradzaniu.Pamiętaj musisz być praktykiem jeśli chodzi o budowanie chałupy.Praktykiem bo albo cie wyśmieją jak ty mnie praktyka albo popatrzą inaczej przez pryzmat mojej budowy.Skrót do kolacji DB.......miałem i go odbuduje by takim jak ty coś udowodnić tylko że  takich nie praktycznych jak ty jest tu na FM wielu .Co to oni nie  widzieli i gdzie nie stąpali ale dom  nie wybudowali.Widzisz tu sens Ja nie.EOT to ja tobie mogę powiedzieć ,ty póki co masz czytać i się uczyć. :smile:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Zostaw to już Frofo007...
> Pamietam, ze jak nikt wszedł w ten temat pierwszy raz, to twierdził, ze za 200 tys nie mozna wybudować bezpiecznego domu...
> Jak nie masz w domu PG, KZPŁW, OMG i WTF to z nikusiem nie pogadasz...


Przynajmniej tu jest konsensus.Nie lubię cię ale konsensus jest.Wtedy prawdę mówiłem tak jak i teraz i byłem w opozycji niech kolega Fro poczyta jaka tam była jatka.

----------


## lotpaj

> jak ktoś wybudował 150m2 za 2tys/m2, to Ty nie wybudujesz za tyle, bo m2 w mniejszym domu jest DROŻSZY


Ale jak to droższy? Przecież metr kwadratowy, to jest metr kwadratowy. 
No weź mi to wytłumacz, bo nie rozumiem  :WTF: 
 :wink:  :roll eyes:

----------


## niktspecjalny

Trzeba zamilknąć póki co , bo galernik się pojawił. :mad:  .Kolejny z głupim pytaniem.Matko córko!!! .

----------


## lotpaj

> Przegrałeś ta rozgrywkę w głupim doradzaniu.Pamiętaj musisz być praktykiem jeśli chodzi o budowanie chałupy. [...] Co to oni nie  widzieli i gdzie nie stąpali ale dom  nie wybudowali.Widzisz tu sens Ja nie.


Ja też nie.
Także pierwszy raz zgodzę się z tobą. To tak w ramach zacieśnienia przyjaźni  :wink:

----------


## lotpaj

> Trzeba zamilknąć póki co , bo galernik się pojawił. .Kolejny z głupim pytaniem.Matko córko!!! .


 :hug:

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale jak to droższy? Przecież metr kwadratowy, to jest metr kwadratowy. 
> No weź mi to wytłumacz, bo nie rozumiem


Przez moment myślałem, ze to było na poważnie  :smile:

----------


## lotpaj

> Przez moment myślałem, ze to było na poważnie


Ale to przecie logiczne. Im mniej m2, tym mniejsze koszta - proste  :cool:

----------


## eryk77

> Ale to przecie logiczne. Im mniej m2, tym mniejsze koszta - proste


A coś ciekawego masz do powiedzenia w temacie panie yntelygent?

----------


## pawko_

> I wszystko jasne .
> Czyli 100 mkw to z rachunku matematycznego z jedną niewiadomą to : 160 mkw = 11000 tyś zł , a 100 mkw = 6875 tyś zł 11000 x 100
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             ````````160`````````  = 6875 tyś zł.


3500 zł robocizna- reszta materiał (w tym dwa nienajtańsze rozdzielacze itd.) można robić podłogówkę na tańszym materiale.

----------


## Planująca

Witam, 
a co myślicie o projekcie "dom pod wierzbą" Archonu http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m524d59a95ea0b czy należy on do domów tanich w budowie? Jakie zmiany trzeba by było wprowadzić żeby dało się go tanio wybudować (oprócz likwidacji daszków, zamiany okien, blachodachówka). Jest szansa zmieścić się do zamieszkania w 200tyś (praktycznie prawie cała wykończeniówka własnymi rękami) a materiały z tańszych pólek marketowych, bez mebli?

----------


## jajmar

Planująca a czytałaś kilka ostatnich stron wątku ? Nie mówię o całym. 
Aby wybudować ten dom w za 200 tys wyjdzie Ci metr po 1600 zł  - ktoś tu wspominał że slyszał od znajomego co ma znajomego że jego znajomy za tyle wybudował. Czyli się podobno da. To trochę jak ten złoty pociąg -podobno jest.  
Wg mnie nie realne. ja bym szacował coś koło 2500zł/m2 x130 =325000

----------


## lotpaj

> A coś ciekawego masz do powiedzenia w temacie panie yntelygent?


Paaanie kochany, tyle co ja DOBRYCH porad udzieliłem w tym temacie, to Pan od 2013 roku nie udzieliłeś ćwierci tego. Pan guzik wiesz o kredytach i o realnych kosztach czegokolwiek.
Taki z Pana Yntelygent - Przyczajony.

----------


## lotpaj

> Wg mnie nie realne. ja bym szacował coś koło 2500zł/m2 x130 =325000


No i co najlepszego zrobiłeś?! Popsułeś całą zabawę! 
Ty piszesz o domu 130m2.
A przecież wiadomo, że im mniejszy dom, tym taniej! Czyli taniej = 2000zł/m2 x 100m2 = 200 tysięcy!
No i masz ten dom, i po chu ludziom mieszasz w głowach, że się nie da? Matematyka nie kłamie. Jak byś nie liczył, to i tak wychodzi dom za 200 tysięcy.
A że bez dachu? Oj tam, papą się przykryje na zimę.
Bez okien? Deskami się zabije, a na wiosnę się przecie jakieś tam wstawi od znajomego szwagra, co tamtemu frajerowi zaje. bali z budowy. Że otwory nie pasują? Tu się wytnie, tam się podmuruje i będzie cacy!
Ma być za 200? I będzie za 200! A co!

----------


## jajmar

> Ty piszesz o domu 130m2.


Resztę biorę na klatę,  :wink:  ale z tym się nie zgodzę to dane z linku który podała  Planująca

----------


## eryk77

> No i co najlepszego zrobiłeś?! Popsułeś całą zabawę!


 Wypociłeś z siebie tyle głupot i jeszcze musiałeś je edytować. Taki forumowy stańczyk z ciebie rozumiem  :smile:

----------


## lotpaj

> Wypociłeś z siebie tyle głupot i jeszcze musiałeś je edytować. Taki forumowy stańczyk z ciebie rozumiem


Wiesz, ludzie książki piszą i drukarnie co jakiś czas drukują wydanie poprawione, bo inteligentni ludzie tym się różnią od krowy i Eryka77, że potrafią dostrzec błędy i je poprawiają. 
Ale skąd ty to możesz wiedzieć, skoro twoją ostatnią przeczytaną książką była "Nasza Szkapa" i nawet nie napisałeś jednej mądrej wypowiedzi w tym temacie, tylko jątrzysz...
Może wypowiedz się na temat sensu inwestycji w dom, mając w zanadrzu kredyt do spłacenia. No słucham, mędrcze?

----------


## eryk77

> nawet nie napisałeś jednej mądrej wypowiedzi w tym temacie, tylko jątrzysz...


A ponoć nie ma głupich pytań. Są tylko głupie odpowiedzi. I wpasowujesz się w to przysłowie doskonale
Przyszło ci na myśl w swojej mądrości, że stoję przed budową domu i zwyczajnie nie rozumiem wszystkich zagadnień z tym związanych? Czy może wg ciebie wszyscy powinni być tacy oświeceni jak ty z automatu i pytań nie zadawać? 
A ty jeżeli do powiedzenia konkretów nie masz to zwyczajnie tu nie wchodź. Po cholere tu włazisz i wyzywasz od głupków? Niczym się ode mnie nie różnisz, tylko ja się przynajmniej nie boję przyznać, że jestem laikiem


> Może wypowiedz się na temat sensu inwestycji w dom, mając w zanadrzu kredyt do spłacenia. No słucham, mędrcze?


Przykładów mógłbym podać ci co najmniej kilka, ale nie widzę sensu ponieważ z góry znam twoją odpowiedź i ocenę. Jak mniemam 90% forumowiczów to głupki bo budują z kredytu, nie?

----------


## Arturo72

> Może wypowiedz się na temat sensu inwestycji w dom, mając w zanadrzu kredyt do spłacenia. No słucham, mędrcze?


To ja powiem jak ja to widzę i chyba nie spodoba Ci się to  :wink: 
Za gotówkę budują tylko nie potrafiący liczyć mając do dyspozycji najtańszy kredyt w Polsce czyli hipoteczny  :wink: 
Co Ty na to ?
Zanim odpowiesz na to to pomysl  :smile: 

Drugie coś co ci się nie spodoba.
Mając mieszkanie warte 200tys.zł nie widzisz sensu budowy domu za 200tys.zł opierając się tylko i wyłącznie na kredycie hipotecznym ?
Bo ja widzę taki sens a czemu to pomyśl  :smile:

----------


## lotpaj

> Drugie coś co ci się nie spodoba.
> Mając mieszkanie warte 200tys.zł nie widzisz sensu budowy domu za 200tys.zł opierając się tylko i wyłącznie na kredycie hipotecznym ?
> Bo ja widzę taki sens a czemu to pomyśl


Jeżeli chodzi o drugie, to po pierwsze nigdzie nie napisałem o bezsensie budowania domu, mając kapitał 200 tys zł. Manipulujesz.




> Za gotówkę budują tylko nie potrafiący liczyć mając do dyspozycji najtańszy kredyt w Polsce czyli hipoteczny 
> Co Ty na to ?


A ja na to, że ten "najtańszy kredyt" wykończył co piątego inwestora w tym kraju, ale o tym się oczywiście nie pisze. Trzeba doić ludzi i za pożyczenie 200 tys. zł. na hipotekę, ludzie muszą oddać 300 tys.zł. Tak wygląda ten twój "najtańszy kredyt" i mamienie ludzi pięknymi wizjami domu z ogrodem.

Co ty na to? Pomyśl.

----------


## lotpaj

> Po cholere tu włazisz i wyzywasz od głupków? Niczym się ode mnie nie różnisz


Wypraszam sobie porównanie mnie do ciebie! Nie pochlebiaj sobie. 




> tylko ja się przynajmniej nie boję przyznać, że jestem laikiem


A ja się nie boję pisać prawdy.




> Jak mniemam 90% forumowiczów to głupki bo budują z kredytu, nie?


Nie.

----------


## fotohobby

> A ja na to, że ten "najtańszy kredyt" wykończył co piątego inwestora w tym kraju, ale o tym się oczywiście nie pisze. Trzeba doić ludzi i za pożyczenie 200 tys. zł. na hipotekę, ludzie muszą oddać 300 tys.zł. Tak wygląda ten twój "najtańszy kredyt" i mamienie ludzi pięknymi wizjami domu z ogrodem.
> 
> Co ty na to? Pomyśl.


Sprawdż lepiej, jakiś jest procent zagrożonych, niespłacanych kredytów hipotecznych, a jaki konsumpcyjnych.
Czy możesz podać żródło informacji o tej 1/5 inwestorów "wykończonych" przez kredyt hipoteczny ?

----------


## lotpaj

Nie ma czegoś takiego, jak nie spłacony kredyt hipoteczny. Każdy tego typu kredyt jest, a priori, spłacony wraz z odsetkami. Czy to przez wierzyciela, czy tez przez działanie komornika.
Nie ma wiarygodnych źródeł dla tego typu badań, chociażby dlatego, że większość ludzi jeszcze nie spłaciła tych 20-30 letnich "pożyczek", ale czytałem na forach poświęconych ekonomii i bankowości, iż przewiduje się, że 20 % osób nie będzie w stanie spłacić takiego kredytu, w związku z różnymi zmiennymi - od utraty pracy począwszy, na śmierci współmałżonka zakończywszy.
Banki to wiedzą i dlatego golą taki procent, a Państwo udaje, że pomaga.

----------


## eryk77

> Trzeba doić ludzi i za pożyczenie 200 tys. zł. na hipotekę, ludzie muszą oddać 300 tys.zł.


Jedna rzecz, skoro tak czytasz fora bankowe i ekonomiczne to zapewne wiesz na czym polega zmiana wartości pieniądza w czasie.  Ja za 15 lat będę miał ratę taką samą jak dziś. Czy moje zarobki za 15 lat będą takie same jak dziś? Bo porównując aktualne do tych sprzed 15 lat była to tendencja wzrostowa. Owszem, bank zarobić musi, ale nie pleć, że będzie to 1/3 tego co pożyczę. Oczywiście, mogę pracę stracić, może mnie potrącić szalony rowerzysta, ale to jest ryzyko, które świadomie podejmuję chcąc przeprowadzić się z namiotu do swojego domu


> przewiduje się, że 20 % osób nie będzie w stanie spłacić takiego kredytu


Znalazłem archiwalne wiadomości sprzed kilku lat gdzie wszelkiej maści eksperci przewidywali, że frank będzie stabilną walutą i warto brać kredyty w tej walucie. Byłbym ostrożny co do wszelkich "przewidywań" "ekspertów"

----------


## fenix2

> Jedna rzecz, skoro tak czytasz fora bankowe i ekonomiczne to zapewne wiesz na czym polega zmiana wartości pieniądza w czasie.  *Ja za 15 lat będę miał ratę taką samą jak dziś.* Czy moje zarobki za 15 lat będą takie same jak dziś? Bo porównując aktualne do tych sprzed 15 lat była to tendencja wzrostowa. Owszem, bank zarobić musi, ale nie pleć, że będzie to 1/3 tego co pożyczę. Oczywiście, mogę pracę stracić, może mnie potrącić szalony rowerzysta, ale to jest ryzyko, które świadomie podejmuję chcąc przeprowadzić się z namiotu do swojego domuZnalazłem archiwalne wiadomości sprzed kilku lat gdzie wszelkiej maści eksperci przewidywali, że frank będzie stabilną walutą i warto brać kredyty w tej walucie. Byłbym ostrożny co do wszelkich "przewidywań" "ekspertów"


Mijasz się z prawdą. Rata kredytu zależy od poziomu stóp procentowych co przekłada się na WIBOR.

----------


## eryk77

> Rata kredytu zależy od poziomu stóp procentowych co przekłada się na WIBOR.


Tendencja przez ostatnie 15 lat jest jednak spadkowa

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie ma czegoś takiego, jak nie spłacony kredyt hipoteczny. Każdy tego typu kredyt jest, a priori, spłacony wraz z odsetkami. Czy to przez wierzyciela, czy tez przez działanie komornika.
> Nie ma wiarygodnych źródeł dla tego typu badań, chociażby dlatego, że większość ludzi jeszcze nie spłaciła tych 20-30 letnich "pożyczek", ale czytałem na forach poświęconych ekonomii i bankowości, iż przewiduje się, że 20 % osób nie będzie w stanie spłacić takiego kredytu, w związku z różnymi zmiennymi - od utraty pracy począwszy, na śmierci współmałżonka zakończywszy.
> Banki to wiedzą i dlatego golą taki procent, a Państwo udaje, że pomaga.



Przepraszam, ale przed chwila napisałeś, źe kredyt hipoteczny "wykończył" 1/5 inwestorów, a teraz piszesz , że ktoś PRZEWIDUJE, źe być moźe 20% kredytobiorców MOŻE MIEĆ PROBLEMY.
To może określ sie,  jak w końcu jest....

----------


## lotpaj

> Mijasz się z prawdą. Rata kredytu zależy od poziomu stóp procentowych co przekłada się na WIBOR.


Fenix2, daj już ludziom zaciągnąć ten kredyt, bo jeszcze się spłoszą i banki nie zarobią.
Oni potrzebują mieć dom z wizją porannej kawy na tarasie i nawet jak piszesz im, że 200 + hipoteka = 300 to oni i tak tego nie zrozumieją.
A niech się cieszą.

----------


## lotpaj

> Przepraszam, ale przed chwila napisałeś, źe kredyt hipoteczny "wykończył" 1/5 inwestorów, a teraz piszesz , że ktoś PRZEWIDUJE, źe być moźe 20% kredytobiorców MOŻE MIEĆ PROBLEMY.
> To może określ sie,  jak w końcu jest....


Ale czego nie rozumiesz?
Że co piątego inwestora nie stać na spłatę lichwy?
Przecież pisałem ci, że analitycy bankowi tak wyliczyli, a chyba z kosmosu sobie tych danych nie wzięli, tak? Ja nie znam się na bankowości, ale podejrzewam, że oni mają dostęp do takich danych. Więc skoro teraz wg nich, 20% kredytobiorców hipotecznych nie jest w stanie spłacić lichwiarskiego kredytu, to ta stała będzie się utrzymywać, albo zmniejszać, albo powiększać - od tego oni są, żeby to wyliczyć.
Natomiast jedno wiem, że oni oszukać się nie dadzą i kredyt hipoteczny jest jednym z najbardziej korzystnych kredytów! 
Dla banków.

----------


## Arturo72

> Że co piątego inwestora nie stać na spłatę lichwy?
> Więc skoro teraz wg nich, 20% kredytobiorców hipotecznych nie jest w stanie spłacić lichwiarskiego kredytu,


Ale jakiej lichwy ? To jest ok.5%,to jest lichwa ?
http://www.totalmoney.pl/kredyty_hipoteczne,porownanie,0,250000,30,zakup_mi  eszkania_domu,300000,pln,rowne,wtorny,0,0,0,0,0#wy  niki

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale czego nie rozumiesz?
> Że co piątego inwestora nie stać na spłatę lichwy?
> Przecież pisałem ci, że analitycy bankowi tak wyliczyli, a chyba z kosmosu sobie tych danych nie wzięli, tak? Ja nie znam się na bankowości, ale podejrzewam, że oni mają dostęp do takich danych. Więc skoro teraz wg nich, 20% kredytobiorców hipotecznych nie jest w stanie spłacić lichwiarskiego kredytu, to ta stała będzie się utrzymywać, albo zmniejszać, albo powiększać - od tego oni są, żeby to wyliczyć.
> Natomiast jedno wiem, że oni oszukać się nie dadzą i kredyt hipoteczny jest jednym z najbardziej korzystnych kredytów! 
> Dla banków.



Dalej poproszę o link do informacji o tym, że "teraz 20% kredytobiorców hipotecznych *nie jest* w stanie spłacić lichwiarskiego kredytu"

Prypomnę, że przed chwilą napisaleś:
"*przewiduje* się, że 20 % osób *nie będzie* w stanie spłacić takiego kredytu"

To sie zdecyduj, czy JUŻ nie są w stanie, czy dopiero NIE BĘDĄ w stanie.

----------


## lotpaj

> Dalej poproszę o link do informacji o tym, że "20% kredytobiorców hipotecznych *nie jest* w stanie spłacić lichwiarskiego kredytu"


A ja ci dalej tłumaczę, że OBOP, ani inny PISowski, czy POwski ośrodek badania opinii publicznej nie robił takiego badania, gdyż:
1) Nie jest to w interesie Państwa, ponieważ Państwo twierdzi, że jak nie masz domu, to weź kredyt (by Komorowski - podlinkować?)
2) Nie jest w interesie banków ujawnianie takich danych, ponieważ jak wyżej.

Więc skoro tego naprawdę nie rozumiesz/nie jesteś w stanie zaakceptować tego, co ci próbuję wytłumaczyć, to proponuję wyjechać z Polski. Bo tutaj jest jak jest.

3) Wydajesz się być mądrym użytkownikiem forum, ale się usrałeś na te dane, chociaż ja od początku tłumaczę, że to nie są OFICJALNE BADANIA, bo takich nie uświadczysz, tylko dywagacje i prognozy na forum finansowym.
4) Teraz już rozumiesz, o czym piszę?

----------


## fotohobby

No to nie pisz raz w czasie teraźniejszym, raz w przyszłym, bo czym innym jest stan obecny, a czym innym wróżenie z fusów
Mam nadzieję, że czasy rozróżniasz ?

Co powiesz o tym:

"Analitycy BIK przyjrzeli się 563 tysiącom kredytów mieszkaniowych denominowanych w CHF (tyle właśnie ich mamy) i okazało się, że tzw. przeterminowane, czyli takie, które nie są spłacane co najmniej od 90 dni, stanowią zaledwie 1,2 procent. Przeterminowanych kredytów złotowych jest 1,7 procent, ale to także niewiele (łącznie jest ich znacznie więcej, bo 1363 tysięcy). Najgorzej kredyty frankowe spłacane są w Szczecinie (1,6 proc. przeterminowanych), najlepiej w Lublinie i Olsztynie (zaledwie 0,7 proc.) oraz w Warszawie (0,8 proc.) Liderem zestawienia najmniej solidnie spłacanych kredytów złotowych jest także Szczecin (2,7 proc. przeterminowanych). Generalnie w skali całego kraju kredyty w CHF są trochę lepiej spłacane w miastach (przeterminowany jest tylko co setny) niż wynosi średnia dla całego kraju (1,2 proc.), ale w kredytach w PLN nie ma żadnej różnicy."


Dywagacje i prognozy pseudoekspertów z jakiegoś internetowego forum to dla mnie słaby argument.

----------


## lotpaj

> Ale jakiej lichwy ? To jest ok.5%,to jest lichwa ?
> http://www.totalmoney.pl/kredyty_hipoteczne,porownanie,0,250000,30,zakup_mi  eszkania_domu,300000,pln,rowne,wtorny,0,0,0,0,0#wy  niki


I tutaj, jak na dłoni, widzimy otumanionego, potencjalnego kredytobiorcę. 
Idź ty chłopie do banku i się dowiedz, ile kosztuje kredyt hipoteczny. Do swoich 5% dorzuć jeszcze jedno zero, a to i tak będzie dobra oferta.

----------


## Arturo72

> I tutaj, jak na dłoni, widzimy otumanionego, potencjalnego kredytobiorcę. 
> Idź ty chłopie do banku i się dowiedz, ile kosztuje kredyt hipoteczny. Do swoich 5% dorzuć jeszcze jedno zero, a to i tak będzie dobra oferta.


jaja sobie robisz czy naprawdę jesteś taki zielony ?
Mam kredyt w PLN także doskonale wiem i to jest nawet pon.5%.

----------


## eryk77

lotpaj pewnie umoczył na kredycie we frankach i go żółć zalewa. Nie widzi tylko, że coraz bardziej śmieszny się robi. " 50% oprocentowania, eskperci na jakimś forum mówili"  :big grin:

----------


## lotpaj

> No to nie pisz raz w czasie teraźniejszym, raz w przyszłym, bo czym innym jest stan obecny, a czym innym wróżenie z fusów
> Mam nadzieję, że czasy rozróżniasz ?
> 
> Co powiesz o tym:
> 
> *"Analitycy BIK przyjrzeli się [...]"*
> 
> 
> Dywagacje i prognozy pseudoekspertów z jakiegoś internetowego forum to dla mnie słaby argument.


Dobra, ostatni raz ci odpisuję.
Analitycy BIK'u to se mogą analizować co chcą, bo i tak w ANAL walą ciebie i statystyki.
Ty w ogóle nie czytasz tego, co ja do ciebie piszę, że kredyt hipoteczny, to kredyt spłacony. Ale analitycy BIKU tego ci nie napiszą, stąd te ich 1%. Statystyka to jest kurwa, taka sama, jak relatywizm.

(del...)
Napisałem coś jeszcze, ale skasowałem, bo widzę, że ty jednak z tych niereformowalnych i moja wiedza, poniekąd tajemna, na nic tobie się nie przyda.

Bierzta ludzie te kredyty i nie zawracajta mi dupy.

----------


## fotohobby

Dałeś du.y i choć pozujesz tu na znawcę to wyszedł brak wiedzy.
Może poszukaj jej poza "forum ekonomicznym" ?  :wink: 

Na chwile obecna jakieś 1.7% inwestorów ma problem ze spłatą.
Ty napisałeś, ze 20% z nich ten kredyt "położył"

Pózniej napisałeś, ze 20% procent MOŻE mieć problem, bo tak przeczytałeś w internecie.
No cóż MOŻE tak być. 
Małpa z kostką Rubika w dłoniach tez przypadkowo MOŻE ułożyć właściwa kombinację  :smile:

----------


## lotpaj

> lotpaj pewnie umoczył na kredycie we frankach i go żółć zalewa.


Eryku77, lotpaj jest mniej więcej w twoim wieku '77 i ostatni kredyt jaki wziął, to na wieżę Sony jakieś 20 lat temu. 
Znowu pudło  :no:  bido ty moja  :hug:

----------


## eryk77

Cóż za dedukcja mój ty Watsonie. To może pochwal się tym domem zbudowanym za gotówkę bo nie zasnę

----------


## lotpaj

> Dałeś du.y i choć pozujesz tu na znawcę to wyszedł brak wiedzy.
> Może poszukaj jej poza "forum ekonomicznym" ?


Brak elementarnej wiedzy, znalazłem na forum budowlanym, pod twoją postacią i jakiegoś tam eryka.
Ja nie piszę dla was, tylko dla innych odpowiedzialnych ludzi, którzy tę dyskusję czytają i potrafią wyciągnąć wnioski.  :bye:

----------


## eryk77

> potrafią wyciągnąć wnioski.


Na pewno jakiś tam lotpaj i jego "forum ekonomiczne" będą wiarygodnym źródłem  :big grin:  Skończ już chłopie

----------


## lotpaj

Ja już skończyłem. Polecam bank PKO do zaciągania kredytów.

----------


## fotohobby

> Brak elementarnej wiedzy, znalazłem na forum budowlanym, pod twoją postacią i jakiegoś tam eryka.
> Ja nie piszę dla was, tylko dla innych odpowiedzialnych ludzi, którzy tę dyskusję czytają i potrafią wyciągnąć wnioski.


Liczę, ze przeczytają właśnie ten fragment tego wątku i gościa który twierdzi, ze nie 1.7%, tylko 20%, ale w sumie to nie wie, czy teraz, czy w przyszłości, bo pisze raz tak tak, a drugim razem inaczej...

----------


## lotpaj

A ja liczę na mądrość ludzi i to, że czytali, i zrozumieli skąd te twoje 1.7% się wzięło.

----------


## fotohobby

Właśnie dlatego to zacytowałem. Żeby mieli dane n/t aktualnej sytuacji, a nie jakieś stawianie kart na "forum ekonomicznym"

----------


## lotpaj

> Żeby mieli dane n/t aktualnej sytuacji,


Rozumiem. To teraz informuj ludzi, jaka jest sytuacja i pisz na bieżąco, kiedy im się będzie opłacało kredyt wziąć.

----------


## DEZET

Tradycyjnie, co kilkanaście stron przepychanka  :sad:   Kredyt hipoteczny to kapitał i odsetki- razem dają kwotę do spłaty. Oprocentowanie roczne ~5%- czyli to, co musimy spłacić ponad kapitał. W sumie może się uzbierać te 100k w ciągu 30lat spłacania. Zresztą, każdy kto brał kredyt lub będzie w banku, dostanie symulację spłat - nawet nie trzeba liczyć- czarno na białym ile do spłaty z %. Zaznaczam symulację, bo jak to mamy z frankami, wzięła ona w łeb.

----------


## lotpaj

Dobra, ja ze swojej strony przepraszam za zaśmiecanie tematu. Wiem, że nie we wszystkich sprawach miałem rację, ale skoro poszło na ostro, to musiałem się bronić. Spoko, pozdrawiam oponentów i mam nadzieję, że nikogo nie uraziłem osobiście. A co poszło ad personam, to tylko troszkę ostrzejsza wymiana poglądów, jakich tutaj wiele.

----------


## malgos.ty

Witam 
560 stron to jednak trochę czytania. Ale dałam rade.
Z tego co Państwo piszecie nie ma firm które budują domy z 200 tys.  (chodzi mi o stan developerski). Musiałabym sama zakasać rękawy.

Działkę kupujemy w przyszłym roku i również w przyszłym roku wystawimy mieszkanie na sprzedaż. I właśnie za te pieniądze chcielibyśmy się wybudować. Wykończać chciałabym sama bo lubie i umiem to robić (kafle, panele, może jakiś trawertyn na ścianach).  Ale to jak widzę marzenia ściętej głowy.

Nie ma mowy o kredycie. Mąż pracuje a ja jestem na świadczeniach i zajmuje się niepełnosprawną córką.

Więc jak widać zdolność kredytowa żadna.
A ja mam już dość znoszenia jej z II piętra.

Poza tym ona zostanie z nami do końca życia i chciałabym mieć chociaż komfort własnej malutkiej , ogrodzonej trawki. Gdzie mogłabym puścić to swoje dziecko.

Czyli zostaje nam tylko domek kanadyjski ( tzw. szkieletowiec).

Pozdrawiam
Dolny Śląsk

----------


## lotpaj

> Działkę kupujemy w przyszłym roku i również w przyszłym roku wystawimy mieszkanie na sprzedaż. I właśnie za te pieniądze chcielibyśmy się wybudować.


Rozumiem, że mieszkanie warte jest, rzeczone w tym wątku, 200 tys. i za tyle chcecie się wybudować? Działkę macie już wkalkulowaną w koszta?
Tak pytam, bo bez tych podstawowych informacji o kwotach, którymi dysponujecie, nie ma nawet punktu zaczepienia, żeby coś rozsądnego napisać/poradzić.

----------


## Kalisa

A masz jakies wyceny na ten  kanadyjski domek ?

----------


## _artur_

> i również w przyszłym roku wystawimy mieszkanie na sprzedaż. I właśnie za te pieniądze chcielibyśmy się wybudować. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Nie ma mowy o kredycie. Mąż pracuje a ja jestem na świadczeniach i zajmuje się niepełnosprawną córką.


a okres "przejściowy" czyli czy macie gdzie mieszkać pomiędzy sprzedażą mieszkania a wprowadzeniem się do domu?
czyli nikoniecznie nie ma mowy o kredycie, mając działkę (zakładam że za gotówkę kupioną) i potem sporo pieniędzy z mieszkania jako wkład własny i męża który pracuje i stałe dochdy od państwa (zakładam że stałe) można spróbować podeprzeć się niewielkim kredytem na wykończenie..

----------


## malgos.ty

Działkę liczę osobno za gotówkę. 
Mieszkanie jest warte 250 tys. w zeszłym roku przeprowadzałam kapitalny remont. (71 m2, 4 pokoje, wymieniona instalacja elektryczna, instalacja gazowa i wodna, nowy tzw. junkers, w łazience i ubikacji nowe kafle i mozaika, pokoje w gładzi, panele, położyłam trawertyn na przedpokoju i kamienie dekoracyjne betonowe, nowe wszystkie drzwi, podwieszane sufity). 

Ale licze po najniższej sprzedaży.  Czyli 200 tyś.

Jeżeli chodzi o mieszkanie po sprzedaży damy rade. Przecież budowa nie trwa wiecznie.

----------


## malgos.ty

A jeżeli chodzi o dochody to TAK są stałe , ale niestety banki ich nie wliczają. Dlatego mamy problem.

----------


## malgos.ty

Mieszkanie piękne ( dużo pracy w niego włożyłam sama) aż żal sprzedawać - ale chyba bardziej mi żal mojego kręgosłupa. Mam 35 lat a uwieżcie Państwo czasami czuję się jak staruszka bo nie mogę wstać z łóżka.

----------


## malgos.ty

Wycena na domek kanadyjski to 190 tys. 140 m2

----------


## fotohobby

I jeszcze z 50-100 tys na wykończenie.

----------


## Kalisa

Wrzuć tą wycenę i projekt jeśli posiadasz.   Podejrzewam że jest tak jak Fotohobby napisał.

----------


## jajmar

> Wycena na domek kanadyjski to 190 tys. 140 m2


Za jaki stan? Surowy , deweloperski, wykończony?

----------


## malgos.ty

Jajmar za deweloperski.

Nie wykańczają domu. Czyli Łazienka położenie kafli i biały montaż robię ja; kuchnia położenie kafli na podłodze; pomalowanie ścian; położenie paneli też robię ja. I włąsciwie tyle.

----------


## malgos.ty

Przy remoncie mieszkania w zeszłym roku bardzo dużo zaoszczędziłam przez wcześniejsze planowanie. Prawie wszystko zamówiłam przez internet. Niektóre ceny były o połowe niższe niż w sklepach ( nawet tych które miały promocje na dane produkty).

----------


## DEZET

Witaj Malgos.tv. Bardzo optymistycznie podchodzisz do budowy... i dobrze. Jeśli potrafisz planować- punkt dla Ciebie. Czas na pewno będzie Was "cisnął", bo mieszkanie gdzieś kątem na czas budowy, dobre nie jest.  Porządnie policz- dom to też media, raczej nie wliczane przez firmę do kosztu domu. 
Nie zdecydowałbym się na kanadyjczyka, choć niektórzy forumowicze mają i chwalą. Poza tym, czy 140m2 to nie za dużo? Ja mam 116m2 użytkowej i teraz myślę, że to dużo.

----------


## Kalisa

Czyli ile zakładasz wydać na łazienkę, kuchnię ( z meblami ) i panele ? Są drzwi wewnętrzne ? Rozumiem że myślisz o domu parterowym ? Osobiście mając taki budżet  szukałabym projektu mniejszego, 100-110 m.

----------


## jajmar

> Jajmar za deweloperski.
> 
> Nie wykańczają domu. Czyli Łazienka położenie kafli i biały montaż robię ja; kuchnia położenie kafli na podłodze; pomalowanie ścian; położenie paneli też robię ja. I włąsciwie tyle.


A kocioł CO, grzejniki, drzwi wewnętrzne,  parapety w tej cenie? 

Dolicz do tego wszystkiego przyłącza, ogrodzenie, projekty, geodete, geotechnika,   kawałek chodnika i trawnika i masz   400 tyś.

----------


## malgos.ty

> Witaj Malgos.tv. Bardzo optymistycznie podchodzisz do budowy... i dobrze. Jeśli potrafisz planować- punkt dla Ciebie. Czas na pewno będzie Was "cisnął", bo mieszkanie gdzieś kątem na czas budowy, dobre nie jest.  Porządnie policz- dom to też media, raczej nie wliczane przez firmę do kosztu domu. 
> Nie zdecydowałbym się na kanadyjczyka, choć niektórzy forumowicze mają i chwalą. Poza tym, czy 140m2 to nie za dużo? Ja mam 116m2 użytkowej i teraz myślę, że to dużo.



DEZET 140 to cała powierzchnia uzytkowa ( parter 85m2 + użytkowe poddasze 60 m2)

Patrze przyszłościowo. Za jakiś czas będę musiała wziąść do siebie tate, potem swoją teściową. Dlatego 5 pokoi to minimum.

Przede wszystkim ma być zrobiony parter, poddasze jak pozwoli czas. Zrobienie ścianek działowych na poddaszu to żadne halo, czy to z regipsu czy z bloczków. Dla mnie to pikuś.

----------


## malgos.ty

Kalisa meble do kuchni mam , jak pisałam wcześniej w zeszłym roku miałam kapitalny remont mieszkania wraz z wymianą wszystkich mebli. Więc meble są nowe i nie mam zamiaru ich wymieniać na nowe. Są takie o jakich zawsze marzyła. Łazienka to jakieś 8-9 tyś. Panele ( w zeszłym roku za moje panele zakupione przez internet 65m2 zapłaciłam 2200 zł) .  W sklepach cena była x2.
Drzwi wewnętrzne zapewnia firma.

----------


## malgos.ty

Jajmar dlatego weszłam na to forum, czytam i staram się od WAS dowiedzieć czy jest co marzyć. Mam czas na zastanowienie. Jesteście po przejściach z własnym domem albo w trakcie. Więc wole się dowiedzieć od mądrzejszych ode mnie.

----------


## Kalisa

Zwróć uwagę na to co pisał Jajmar ( projekty, kierownik budowy, przyłącza).  Kiedyś widziałam tanią ofertę na kanadyjczyka,ale  okazało się że nie wliczony był w koszta fundament.

----------


## malgos.ty

Wstępnie wygląda to tak:
Dom budowany na wskazanej działce, na terenie całego kraju, z naszych wysokiej jakości materiałów.  
Cena dotyczy stanu deweloperskiego czyli domu przygotowanego do położenia płytek, paneli, pomalowania ścian oraz montażu białej armatury.
Iwestycja obejmuje :
-Przekazanie gotowego projektu "Kamilek"
-Wykonanie fundamentów z wylewką" chudziak" 
-Wykonanie komina dymnego 
-Budowa konstrukcji szkieletowej domu, zwanej potocznie" kanadyjką"
-Okucie i pokrycie dachu blacho-dachówką pladur 
-Zamontowanie systemu rynnowego
-Montaż stolarki okiennej PCV- 5 komorowej ( kolor okien w standardzie biały,za dodatkową dopłatą inny kolor).
-Montaż stolarki drzwiowej w tym drzwi wejściowe Fenix z witrażem a do wewnątrz drzwi Firmy Centurion model w standardzie Boston lub Manhattan do wyboru w 6 kolorach.
-Wykonanie elewacji zewnętrznej styropianem 10 cm z tynkiem akrylowym 1.5 baranek (120 kolorów do wyboru)
-Wykonanie systemu wentylacyjnego
-Wykonanie instalacji wodnej i kanalizacyjnej
-Wykonanie systemu grzewczego c.o. z montażem kotła "KRZACZEK SKG 1.2kw", zbiornika na ciepłą wodę oraz grzejników w każdym pomieszczeniu
-Wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej na terenie domu
-Ocieplenie ścian i sufitu wełną 15 cm od środka oraz przykręcanie wewnętrznych płyt OSB oraz płyt gipsowych ze szpachlowaniem.
-Wykonanie wylewki zbrojonej z ociepleniem styropianowym, przygotowanej pod ułożenie paneli i płytek.
Domy przez nas budowane są bardzo trwałe, a sam koszt ogrzewania w sezonie zimowym jest stosunkowo niski, ponieważ współczynnik przenikania ciepła w tej technologii- jest dwa razy mniejszy niż w domach tradycyjnie murowanych . Poza tym, budowa w takiej suchej technologii - pozwala na bardzo szybkie zamieszkanie, co ma też duże znaczenie przy budowie w kredycie hipotecznym. Aż trudno uwierzyć, że czas budowy domu przez naszą Firmę trwa około dwóch miesięcy. 

Projekt "Kamilek" jest naszego autorstwa i powstał na bazie doświadczenia naszej Firmy w dziedzinie budownictwa oraz sugestii ze strony Klientów. 
Na wszystkie prace udzielamy gwarancji wykonawcy. 
Do budowy domu używamy atestowanych materiałów o wysokiej jakości i wytrzymałości, tylko polskich producentów. 
Natomiast drzewo konstrukcyjne sprowadzamy z Finlandii atest C-24 !
Uwaga! Cena podana jest ceną brutto do zapłaty z podatkiem VAT.

----------


## malgos.ty

Projekt jest w cenie jak napisałam.

Nie wiem jak z kierownikiem budowy .

Jeżeli chodzi o przyłącza to może podpowiecie jaki to może być koszt .

----------


## malgos.ty

Oczywiście do tego należy doliczyć pozwolenie na budowe i tak dalej . Daje na to 10 tyś.

Myślę że wystarczy.

----------


## malgos.ty

[QUOTE=malgos.ty;6946591]Wstępnie wygląda to tak:
Dom budowany na wskazanej działce, na terenie całego kraju, z naszych wysokiej jakości materiałów.  
Cena dotyczy stanu deweloperskiego czyli domu przygotowanego do położenia płytek, paneli, pomalowania ścian oraz montażu białej armatury.
Iwestycja obejmuje :

-Przekazanie gotowego projektu "Kamilek"
-Wykonanie fundamentów z wylewką" chudziak" 
-Wykonanie komina dymnego 
-Budowa konstrukcji szkieletowej domu, zwanej potocznie" kanadyjką"
-Okucie i pokrycie dachu blacho-dachówką pladur 
-Zamontowanie systemu rynnowego
-Montaż stolarki okiennej PCV- 5 komorowej ( kolor okien w standardzie biały,za dodatkową dopłatą inny kolor).
-Montaż stolarki drzwiowej w tym drzwi wejściowe Fenix z witrażem a do wewnątrz drzwi Firmy Centurion model w standardzie Boston lub Manhattan do wyboru w 6 kolorach.
-Wykonanie elewacji zewnętrznej styropianem 10 cm z tynkiem akrylowym 1.5 baranek (120 kolorów do wyboru)
-Wykonanie systemu wentylacyjnego
-Wykonanie instalacji wodnej i kanalizacyjnej
-Wykonanie systemu grzewczego c.o. z montażem kotła "KRZACZEK SKG 1.2kw", zbiornika na ciepłą wodę oraz grzejników w każdym pomieszczeniu
-Wykonanie instalacji elektrycznej na terenie domu
-Ocieplenie ścian i sufitu wełną 15 cm od środka oraz przykręcanie wewnętrznych płyt OSB oraz płyt gipsowych ze szpachlowaniem.
-Wykonanie wylewki zbrojonej z ociepleniem styropianowym, przygotowanej pod ułożenie paneli i płytek.
Domy przez nas budowane są bardzo trwałe, a sam koszt ogrzewania w sezonie zimowym jest stosunkowo niski, ponieważ współczynnik przenikania ciepła w tej technologii- jest dwa razy mniejszy niż w domach tradycyjnie murowanych . ....

Projekt "Kamilek" jest naszego autorstwa i powstał na bazie doświadczenia naszej Firmy w dziedzinie budownictwa oraz sugestii ze strony Klientów. 
Na wszystkie prace udzielamy gwarancji wykonawcy. 
Do budowy domu używamy atestowanych materiałów o wysokiej jakości i wytrzymałości, tylko polskich producentów. 
Natomiast drzewo konstrukcyjne sprowadzamy z Finlandii atest C-24 !
Uwaga! Cena podana jest ceną brutto do zapłaty z podatkiem VAT.

----------


## jajmar

Znalezione na stronie 

ZBUDUJEMY NOWY DOM 85m2 Solidnie i Kompleksowo

Cena 199 000zł brutto

Wybudujemy Państwu kompleksowy Dom parterowy "Kamilek" o powierzchni użytkowej 85 mkw + wysoki strych o pow. 60mk.

Skoro to szkielet to więźba na 99,9% jest  kratowa strychu nie uda się wykorzystać na mieszkanie.

Cena tez robi się taka sobie bo nie budujesz jak pisałaś 140m2 tylko 85 a to spora różnica. 

Do tego kotłownia węglowa -masakra. 

@malgos.ty  - paliłaś kiedyś w takiej kotłowni? Zamiast nosić dziecko będziesz targać węgiel? Są inne sposoby grzania bezobsługowe. Gaz prąd.

----------


## malgos.ty

No dlatego prosze o radę

----------


## lotpaj

Szczerze? Z takim budżetem zapomnij. Pomyśl może o czymś mniejszym, około 90m2, a w dobrze zaprojektowanym domu, znajdzie się i miejsce dla rodziców.
Tak jak forumowicze wcześniej Ci pisali - 140m. to jest już kawał chałupy i do 200 tys. śmiało dolicz 80 tys., a podejrzewam, że i to będzie mało.
Albo pomyśl o jakimś innym niedrogim domu na sprzedaż + remont. Działka już zaklepana? Dom musi stanąć w tym miejscu?

----------


## malgos.ty

> Szczerze? Z takim budżetem zapomnij. Pomyśl może o czymś mniejszym, około 90m2, a w dobrze zaprojektowanym domu, znajdzie się i miejsce dla rodziców.
> Tak jak forumowicze wcześniej Ci pisali - 140m. to jest już kawał chałupy i do 200 tys. śmiało dolicz 80 tys., a podejrzewam, że i to będzie mało.
> Albo pomyśl o jakimś innym niedrogim domu na sprzedaż + remont. Działka już zaklepana? Dom musi stanąć w tym miejscu?


Nie , własnie jeszcze nie.
Mam czas na przemyślenia. dlatego weszłam się popytać

----------


## jajmar

> Nie , własnie jeszcze nie.
> Mam czas na przemyślenia. dlatego weszłam się popytać


Pytaj i czytaj. Ale bierz pod uwagę że budowa domu nawet systemem gospodarczym to wydatek od 2 tys za metr w górę. I ciężko to przebić w dół. Budowa z firmą to tylko drożej.

----------


## lotpaj

Skoro masz jeszcze dodatkowe pieniądze przeznaczone na zakup działki, to ja poważnie zastanawiałbym się nad zakupem starego drewniaka w dobrej lokalizacji. Jeżeli bale będą "zdrowe", to taki remont może nie przekroczyć nawet 80tys., a odejdzie ci cała papierologia, nowe przyłącza itd. 
Wielu ludzi tak robi i za stosunkowo nieduże pieniądze mają dom, a przede wszystkim działkę, bo na tym ci chyba najbardziej zależy.
Nie napalaj się, poszukaj w okolicy starych drewniaków, popytaj sąsiadów i coś znajdziesz  :Smile:

----------


## malgos.ty

No właśnie i o tak konkretne odpowiedzi mi chodziło. 

Bo nad zakupem domu do remontu też się zastanawialiśmy.

Lotpaj własna trawka - o tym marzę. Żeby bez przeszkód móc wypuścić małą na ogródek.

----------


## malgos.ty

Ja nie żyje dewizą ,,zastaw się a postaw".

A potem zęby w tynk.  Wszystko na miarę własnych możliwości.

----------


## malgos.ty

Dobrze to teraz mam jeszcze inne pytanie. 
bo nie znam się na tym. Jaki będzie koszt oczywiście mniej więcej gdyby trafiła się dobra oferta zakupu domu w stanie surowym zamkniętym i doprowadzenia go do stanu deweloperskiego. Bez żadnego wymyślania kominków, parkietu itp. ?

----------


## lotpaj

> Lotpaj własna trawka - o tym marzę. Żeby bez przeszkód móc wypuścić małą na ogródek.


Samo szczęście, zarówno dla córki, ale przede wszystkim multum siły dla ciebie, kiedy będziesz widziała ją szczęśliwą i uśmiechniętą  :yes: 
Powodzenia życzę!

----------


## lotpaj

> Dobrze to teraz mam jeszcze inne pytanie. 
> bo nie znam się na tym. Jaki będzie koszt oczywiście mniej więcej gdyby trafiła się dobra oferta zakupu domu w stanie surowym zamkniętym i doprowadzenia go do stanu deweloperskiego. Bez żadnego wymyślania kominków, parkietu itp. ?


W zasadzie to nikt nie sprzedaje domu w stanie surowym zamkniętym za okazyjną cenę, bez konkretnego powodu.
A powody mogą być różne. Najpopularniejszym powodem to jest niezdolność do spłacenia kredytu. Wtedy przychodzi komornik, przejmuje taki dom, ale nawet nie łudź się, że ty ten dom kupisz po okazyjnej cenie. Takie domy, niejednokrotnie w dobrej lokalizacji, są wykupowane przez znajomych urzędasów, a potem odsprzedawane w cenie już "normalnej, rynkowej". Niejeden chyj się na tym wzbogacił.
Inną przyczyną sprzedaży takiego domu po cenie "promocyjnej" może być służebność gruntu drogi dojazdowej, lokalizacja obok warsztatu samochodowego, tudzież niedaleko farmy drobiu, albo słupa energetycznego dużej mocy - no jest w chuj takich opcji, łącznie z podmokłym terenem.
Ja nie wierzę w takie "okazje", chociażby dlatego, że po okazyjnej cenie, to każdy sąsiad taki dom niewykończony odkupi. Ludzie nie są głupi i znają wartość budynku wraz z gruntem.
Także, ja bym odpuścił, co nie znaczy, że takie okazje się nie zdarzają. Zdarzają się, owszem, ale to trzeba mieć dobry "tajming", żeby takie ogłoszenie wyhaczyć oraz pieniądze, by od razu to kupić.

----------


## malgos.ty

No to chyba poważniej zastanowimy się nad zakupem domu do remontu.

Bardzo Dziękuję

----------


## lotpaj

Ale nie odpuszczajcie starszych domów. Ja przestrzegałem tylko przed takimi "prawienowowybudowanymi", natomiast zachęcam do szukania domów z bali w interesującej was okolicy.  :yes:

----------


## Arturo72

> No to chyba poważniej zastanowimy się nad zakupem domu do remontu.
> 
> Bardzo Dziękuję


Więcej wydacie na zakup+remont niż wybudowanie nowego.

----------


## DEZET

Powiem krótko: KUPNO STAREGO DOMU I REMONT TO PORAŻKA! Co byś nie robiła, dalej będzie stary, a to dach przecieknie, a to rurka pęknie, a to coś tam.. itd. Dodatkowo remont to podwójna praca- rozebrać i "odbudować". Wybieraj projekt domu do ok. 100m2, parterowy, niekoniecznie kanadyjczyk. Pytanie: kto będzie mieszkał później na górze(jeśli się da w Kamilku) i pokonywał codziennie schody- Wy, czy rodzice? Będzie się chciało?

Dodatkowe koszty, które musisz wliczyć masz wyszczególnione wyżej. 
Postawienie domu w 2m-ce to jedno, firma musi go też wyprodukować- ile to trwa już nie mówią.

----------


## sylwekr

> W zasadzie to nikt nie sprzedaje domu w stanie surowym zamkniętym za okazyjną cenę, bez konkretnego powodu.


Czasami okazje zdarzają się, Ja jedną okazję oglądałem, tylko ogłoszenie ukazało,po obejrzeniu zastanawiałem się godzinę, jak ponownie zadzwoniłem już nieaktualne, zaliczka zapłacona, innym razem oglądałem dom stan surowy zamknięty cena 220 tys, zrezygnowałem, za pół roku widzę ogłoszenie ten sam dom 150 tys, jadę z grubsza dowiaduję co i jak, i widać, ze kobiecie zależy na szybkiej sprzedaży. Wstępnie dogaduję  się, biorę projekt aby następnego dnia dowiedzieć się jaki koszt będzie przeróbek i wykończenia. Zanim dowiedziałem się, pani zadzwoniła, abym przywiózł projekt z powrotem, bo osoba która po mnie przyjechała już dała zaliczkę i dom sprzedany za 140 tys, jak później okazało się moja sąsiadka kupiła.

----------


## Frofo007

malgos.ty: w ofercie, którą wkleiłaś na ten dom jest piec 1,2kW - to chyba jakaś pomyłka? Tym domu nie ogrzejesz.

Moja znajoma teraz chce kupić stary dom za 200tyś jakieś 30km od miejsca pracy i myśli, że po małym remoncie tam zamieszka. Ja jej mówię, że gdy wyda 100tyś na remont to będzie miała stary dom z nową szpachlą w środku, nowymi oknami, ale już pewnie na wymianę dachu nie starczy i będzie jej przeciekać.
Moim zdaniem lepiej by zrobiła gdyby kupiła działkę i wybudowała nowy mały dom. Przez 20-30 lat nie będzie wymagał jakiś większych remontów, mniej wyda na jego ogrzanie, lepiej dopasuje rozkład domu do swoich potrzeb.

Na wsiach odległych od miast, gdzie ceny gotowych domów są niskie można to rozważyć, ale np. w Szczecinie i okolicach ceny są tak wysokie, że za cenę 50 letniego domu możemy kupić działkę w dobrej okolicy i postawić nowy dom taki jak się nam podoba.

Z tego co się orientowałem to koszt budowy kanadyjczyka przez firmę jest podobny jak murowanego gdy samemu szuka się firm robiących dany zakres prac.
Nie twierdzę, że kanadyjczyk jest zły bo wiele osób sobie chwali, ale np. moja koleżanka, która mieszka w takim domu narzeka, że gryzonie go nadgryzają a dom obok - murowany zostawiły w spokoju.
Domy murowane to sprawdzona konstrukcja, nie trzeba ich impregnować, sądzę (moja opinia), że są trwalsze, podobno osiągają też wyższą cenę przy ewentualnej odsprzedaży.

Edit:

Celuj w mały dom z możliwością adaptacji strychu użytkowego bądź dobudówki. Z takim budżetem nie zrobisz domu 145m2.

----------


## malgos.ty

Szczerze WAM powiem to już zgłupiałam.

A jeżeli chodzi o metraż to jak najbardziej. Chciałabym domek najlepiej parterowy 100 m2 max 110. 
Taki najprostszy. Żadnego wydziwiania.

----------


## Frofo007

> Szczerze WAM powiem to już zgłupiałam.
> 
> A jeżeli chodzi o metraż to jak najbardziej. Chciałabym domek najlepiej parterowy 100 m2 max 110. 
> Taki najprostszy. Żadnego wydziwiania.


Szukaj czegoś podobnego: http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...mf252083ea9394 (jeśli w przyszłości dołączą do Was rodzice).
Tylko bez piwnicy z poddaszem do adaptacji w przyszłości.
W tym budżecie nie myśl o garażu.

----------


## malgos.ty

> Szukaj czegoś podobnego: http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...mf252083ea9394 (jeśli w przyszłości dołączą do Was rodzice).
> Tylko bez piwnicy z poddaszem do adaptacji w przyszłości.
> W tym budżecie nie myśl o garażu.


Nawet nie chciałabym garażu w domu. Piwnica mi tez nie jest potrzebna.

Powiedzcie mi proszę, jak to jest z tymi kosztorysami wyliczonymi przez firmy. Np. wchodząc na tą stronę ,,achron , którą podał Frofo007 . Jest tam projekt budynku i kosztorysy budowy tego domu. Czy mogę się tym posiłkować przy wyborze domu?

----------


## _artur_

> Nawet nie chciałabym garażu w domu. Piwnica mi tez nie jest potrzebna.
> 
> Powiedzcie mi proszę, jak to jest z tymi kosztorysami wyliczonymi przez firmy. Np. wchodząc na tą stronę ,,achron , którą podał Frofo007 . Jest tam projekt budynku i kosztorysy budowy tego domu. Czy mogę się tym posiłkować przy wyborze domu?


kosztorysy są jedynie orientacyjne i to raczej w dół liczone jakbywłaśnie developer liczył .. np. okna- mozna założyć i policzyć najtańsze, można 3 szybowe,  na ocieplenie dać najtańszy styropian , można szary ciepły, elewację można zrobic najtańszym kosztem można drogim tynkiem, instalscje tak samo.. piec może kosztować 4 tysiące, a może i 12.. wyliczać można tak w zasadzie każdy etap.. o kosztach robocizny w zależności od miejsca w Polsce nie mówiąc
i o ile niektóre rzeczy mozna dac po taniości (panele, plytki, armaturę, powiedzmy do maksymalnie stolarki ale to juz niekońiecznie), to już na rzeczach innych typu dach, materiały ociepleniowe nie warto oszczędzać..

----------


## malgos.ty

Arturze chodzi mi koszty materiałów do budowy domu w stanie surowym zamkniętym.

----------


## malgos.ty

No jak się okazało nasi dobrzy znajomi mają firmę usługowo budowlaną i zrobili by nam wykończeniówkę nie zdzierając z nas

I chyba jest jakąś iskierka w tunelu z kredytem. 100 tys powinni nam dać.

----------


## lotpaj

> Moja znajoma teraz chce kupić stary dom za 200tyś jakieś 30km od miejsca pracy.


Stary dom wraz z działką to się kupuje praktycznie za cenę samej działki i o takich okazjach ja piszę. Także nie wiem, skąd wam się wzięło, że lepiej postawić nowy?
Aha, już wiem. Bo wy a'priori zakładacie, że stary dom, to dom, który się rozleci przy większych podmuchach wiatru. Owszem, większość takich domów nie nadaje się do remontu, ale ja piszę, że są takie, które się nadają. I przy zakupie działki z domem za 100 tys. + remont 100tys. zostaje jeszcze dużo pieniędzy na ogrodzenie itd.
Przecież ja o niczym innym nie napisałem, tylko o szukaniu takiej właśnie okazji. I jest większe prawdopodobieńswo znalezienia takowej, niż niedokończonego domu w stanie surowym zamkniętym po cenie "promocyjnej". Także nie mieszajcie dziewczynie w głowie, że się nie da, i że lepiej się budować.

----------


## malgos.ty

> Stary dom wraz z działką to się kupuje praktycznie za cenę samej działki i o takich okazjach ja piszę. Także nie wiem, skąd wam się wzięło, że lepiej postawić nowy?
> Aha, już wiem. Bo wy a'priori zakładacie, że stary dom, to dom, który się rozleci przy większych podmuchach wiatru. Owszem, większość takich domów nie nadaje się do remontu, ale ja piszę, że są takie, które się nadają. I przy zakupie działki z domem za 100 tys. + remont 100tys. zostaje jeszcze dużo pieniędzy na ogrodzenie itd.
> Przecież ja o niczym innym nie napisałem, tylko o szukaniu takiej właśnie okazji. I jest większe prawdopodobieńswo znalezienia takowej, niż niedokończonego domu w stanie surowym zamkniętym po cenie "promocyjnej". Także nie mieszajcie dziewczynie w głowie, że się nie da, i że lepiej się budować.


Loptaj na taką okazję na taką okazję będziemy polować . 

Jak się nie trafi no cóż  - teściową mam najlepszą pod słońcem ale ileż można siedzieć 4-osobowa rodziną w jednym pokoju.

Bo chyba nie napisałam wcześniej mamy jeszcze jedną - starszą córcię.

----------


## Frofo007

> Stary dom wraz z działką to się kupuje praktycznie za cenę samej działki i o takich okazjach ja piszę. Także nie wiem, skąd wam się wzięło, że lepiej postawić nowy?
> Aha, już wiem. Bo wy a'priori zakładacie, że stary dom, to dom, który się rozleci przy większych podmuchach wiatru. Owszem, większość takich domów nie nadaje się do remontu, ale ja piszę, że są takie, które się nadają. I przy zakupie działki z domem za 100 tys. + remont 100tys. zostaje jeszcze dużo pieniędzy na ogrodzenie itd.
> Przecież ja o niczym innym nie napisałem, tylko o szukaniu takiej właśnie okazji. I jest większe prawdopodobieńswo znalezienia takowej, niż niedokończonego domu w stanie surowym zamkniętym po cenie "promocyjnej". Także nie mieszajcie dziewczynie w głowie, że się nie da, i że lepiej się budować.


Ja przez 2 lata szukałem takich "okazji" równolegle z działką. Nie wiem jak w innych częściach kraju, ale u mnie ludzie powariowali, pierwsze oferta z brzegu: http://otodom.pl/oferta/dom-83-80-m-...n-ID1KMJB.html wystawiona za 390tyś zł! Ja w tej dzielnicy kupiłem działkę, z uzbrojeniem wyjdzie 100tyś zł. A za 290tyś to wybuduje na pewno coś lepszego niż ten 83m2 segment z lat 30-stych hehe. 
Przez te 2 lata obejrzałem kilkaset ofert (przez internet i kilka osobiście) no i żadna mi się nie kalkulowała lepiej niż budowa nowego domu. A nowy dom to brak wydatków na generalne remonty przez nawet kilkadziesiąt lat.

Na zadupiu oczywiście można kupić dom dużo taniej niż koszty jego budowy, tylko w takich miejscach z pracą ciężko i stąd takie ceny.

----------


## malgos.ty

A jaki dom jeżeli chodzi o budowe jest tańszy: parterowy czy piętrowy lub z użytkowym poddaszem.

Bo jak pisałam wcześniej potrzebuje 5 pokoi.

----------


## _artur_

parterowy ale przy 5 pokojach to chyba raczej z poddaszem ale nie szkieletor tylko tradycyjny, zwłaszcza że część możesz zrobić później..

----------


## malgos.ty

Dziekuję Arturze za odpowiedź.

----------


## ZbyszekT

> A jaki dom jeżeli chodzi o budowe jest tańszy: parterowy czy piętrowy lub z użytkowym poddaszem.
> 
> Bo jak pisałam wcześniej potrzebuje 5 pokoi.


5 pokoi (sypialni) w temacie "Dom do 200 tyś. czy jest sens marzyć". Nie róbcie ludziom wody z mózgu...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> 5 pokoi (sypialni) w temacie "Dom do 200 tyś. czy jest sens marzyć". Nie róbcie ludziom wody z mózgu...


ale ,że się da czy nie ???

----------


## namira

małgos - za 200tys. to mała parterówka - salon plus dwa pokoje lub trochę większy dom z poddaszem uzytkowym np.Z34,
co do kosztorysów to akurat archon ma rzetelne,aktualizowane co kwartał - mam dom z tego biura i ich kosztorys u mnie się sprawdził,ale oczywiście podstawą budowania jest szczegółowy kosztorys sporządzony przez firmę,która będzie stawiała wam dom,ssz,wszystkie instalacje łatwo jest skosztorysować,wykonczeniowka to już inna bajka.

----------


## hexan89

Wszystko zależy od wielu czynników, pewnie się da, ale pytanie czy jest sens stawiać dom za takie, nie oszukujmy się, dosyć małe pieniądze jak na taką inwestycję?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Szczerze WAM powiem to już zgłupiałam.
> 
> A jeżeli chodzi o metraż to jak najbardziej. Chciałabym domek najlepiej parterowy 100 m2 max 110. 
> Taki najprostszy. Żadnego wydziwiania.


No tu akurat się nie ma co dziwić.Moje po pierwsze do ciebie .
1.nigdy domu do remontu. Nigdy. Dlaczego , a to dlatego ,że pewnych rzeczy nie poprawisz by miałyby być twoje z twojej wizji .Wcale nie będzie tańszy nie wierz w duchy .Dlaczego , a to dlatego ,że włożysz kasę w rzeczy ukryte ,które z czasem wyjdą czyli strata.Tu dmucham na zimne bez względu na opinię tych co powiadają bo tańszy. :tongue:  .
2.dom - gniazdko ma być twoje z twoim pomysłem , a nie pomysłami które wymarzył sobie ktoś jak budował swoja chałupę.
3.zawsze podobały mi się domy w literę "U" lub literę "L" .Niestety nie sprawdziły się na mojej zakupionej działce ale są cudowne.
4.marzenia to nie wszystko .Zawsze......pomysł - pragnienia , kasa , dostosowanie realne do potrzeb .......................i dopiero wykonanie.

pzdr. :bye:

----------


## malgos.ty

> Wszystko zależy od wielu czynników, pewnie się da, ale pytanie czy jest sens stawiać dom za takie, nie oszukujmy się, dosyć małe pieniądze jak na taką inwestycję?


Przepraszam źle napisałam: salon + 4 sypialnie.

Czyli co gdyby doliczyć kredyt  to wyszło by 300 tys. 


PYTAM JESZCZE RAZ : CZY DA SIĘ WYBUDOWAĆ DOM ZA TE PIENIĄDZE.

Jestem z Dolnego śląska ; Świdnica 50 km od Wrocławia  .  Szukaliśmy domu do 5-10 km od Świdnicy lub w samej Świdnicy ceny oscylują w granicach 240 tys do 350 tys i sa to oczywiście domy do remontu.

----------


## malgos.ty

Niktspecjalny

Dlatego tutaj na tym forum zadaje WAM ludziom po przejściach, pytanie czy da się wybudować.

Mam marzenia, pewnie jak każdy. Ale jeżeli mogłabym je zrealizować choć w części to będę Bogu dziękować że dał mi szanse.

Uwierzcie będę się cieszyć i skakać z radości z kawałka własnego trawnika, braku noszenia dziecka po schodach.

----------


## malgos.ty

> małgos - za 200tys. to mała parterówka - salon plus dwa pokoje lub trochę większy dom z poddaszem uzytkowym np.Z34,
> co do kosztorysów to akurat archon ma rzetelne,aktualizowane co kwartał - mam dom z tego biura i ich kosztorys u mnie się sprawdził,ale oczywiście podstawą budowania jest szczegółowy kosztorys sporządzony przez firmę,która będzie stawiała wam dom,ssz,wszystkie instalacje łatwo jest skosztorysować,wykonczeniowka to już inna bajka.


Namira czyli za 300 tys. wybuduje ?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Namira czyli za 300 tys. wybuduje ?


Małgorzato nie to abym się czepiał bo przecież nie o to chodzi .100 000 tyś. różnicy w budowie domu z marzeniami na 200 000 tyś. zł. to już co innego.Jesteś w wątku do 200 000 tyś a pytasz czy wystarczy ci 300 000 tyś . :roll eyes:

----------


## malgos.ty

Niktspecjany przeciez nic nie mówie że się czepiasz. 

A nie wiem czy czytałeś moje wcześniejsze wątki. Problem z kredytem.
 Ale jest światełko w tunelu.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Niktspecjany przeciez nic nie mówie że się czepiasz. 
> 
> A nie wiem czy czytałeś moje wcześniejsze wątki. Problem z kredytem.
>  Ale jest światełko w tunelu.


Gorąco ci tego życzę .Czytam to co ludziska piszą w danym wątku i jeśli wzbudza to moje wątpliwości , sprzeciwiam się choćby miałoby to wzbudzić falę krytyki.

----------


## Frofo007

Malgos.ty: On się wszystkich czepia, taki już jest  :wink: 

Dla bezpieczeństwa przyjmij 2500zł za m2 stanu deweloperskiego po podłogach. Jeśli wybierzesz odpowiedni projekt, część rzeczy zrobisz sama to możesz zejść do 2000zł za m2.
Nikt Ci nie zagwarantuje, że wybudujesz za tyle i tyle, ale mając 200-300tyś na pewno coś wybudujesz, kwestia tylko tego jakie to będzie duże, jak skomplikowane itd.

Moim zdaniem rozważ dom z poddaszem - duł na gotowo a poddasze póki co w formie strychu użytkowego z możliwością wykończenia w przyszłości na poddasze mieszkalne. Chyba w swojej sytuacji nic lepszego nie wymyślisz.
Rozważ ten projekt, który wcześniej podesłałem, tylko bez piwnicy. Myślę, że za 300tyś jest szansa na wybudowanie go w stanie deweloperskim.

----------


## sSiwy12

> Dla bezpieczeństwa przyjmij 2500zł za m2 stanu deweloperskiego po podłogach. Jeśli wybierzesz odpowiedni projekt, część rzeczy zrobisz sama to możesz zejść do 2000zł za m2..


Dopowiem, że na* jej* terenie, opcja 2.000zł za m2 (powierzchni całkowitej) jest bardzo realna i to przy średniej półce materiałowej i systemie zleconym.

----------


## pawko_

malgos.Ty zapomnij o kredycie hipotecznym na 100 tys. zł. Bank będzie chciał od Ciebie operatu szacunkowego. Chyba, że będziesz miała 200 tys. wkładu własnego na koncie do wglądu dla banku. Wszystko również zależy od tego jak bank wylicza wartość domu-na pewno przyjmuje jakieś widłeki za m2. Może być tak, że będą chcieli Ci dać więszky kredyt=większe odsetki. Ich nie będzie interesować, że piętro urządzisz sobie za ileś tam lat z bierzących wydatków. Proponowałbym jeszcze rozejrzeć się, przejrzeć oferty banków i dopytać, czy spełniasz ich warunki.

----------


## fotohobby

NO, ale przecież bedzie miała, po sprzedaży mieszkania.
Albo nie będzie miała pieniędzy ale działkę+dom w SSZ.

----------


## malgos.ty

> malgos.Ty zapomnij o kredycie hipotecznym na 100 tys. zł. Bank będzie chciał od Ciebie operatu szacunkowego. Chyba, że będziesz miała 200 tys. wkładu własnego na koncie do wglądu dla banku. Wszystko również zależy od tego jak bank wylicza wartość domu-na pewno przyjmuje jakieś widłeki za m2. Może być tak, że będą chcieli Ci dać więszky kredyt=większe odsetki. Ich nie będzie interesować, że piętro urządzisz sobie za ileś tam lat z bierzących wydatków. Proponowałbym jeszcze rozejrzeć się, przejrzeć oferty banków i dopytać, czy spełniasz ich warunki.


pawko to że bank będzie chciał dać większy to nie sobie chce.

Wkład własny będzie za sprzedaz mieszkania.

----------


## sSiwy12

Dopowiem, bo istotne.
Te przeciętne koszty *wybudowania* domu, w tym przypadku 2.000zł/m2 nie uwzględniają kosztu działki, ani jej zagospodarowania np. postawienia ogrodzenia, kostki brukowa, itp.

----------


## namira

malgoś - za 300 tys. można wybudować dom ,podstawą jest odpowiedni projekt,prosty o zwartej bryle,z dwuspadowym dachem,im wiekszy dom,tym bardziej opłaca się iść w poddasze,mój dom  w którym mieszkam ponad trzy lata wyniósł mnie 320tys.- 123p.u.,146 po podłogach,z poddaszem uż. salon+cztery pokoje,z wysoką ścianką kolankową,bez okien dachowych,ssz robiła jedna firma,instalacje i wykonczeniówkę fachowcy wybrani przez nas  z którymi bardzo się zaprzyjażniliśmy,chłopak od wykończeniówki okazał się prawdziwym mistrzem w swoim fachu,nie może opędzić się od zleceń bo wszyscy odwiedzajacy pobrali od nas nr jego telefonu,także malgos,znajdż właściwy projekt,przy wyborze patrz na pow. calkowitą i odpowiednich ludzi,bo dobra ekipa to podstawa no i zgromadż odpowiedni budżet a wtedy budowa będzie fajnym etapem w życiu

----------


## malgos.ty

> Dopowiem, że na* jej* terenie, opcja 2.000zł za m2 (powierzchni całkowitej) jest bardzo realna i to przy średniej półce materiałowej i systemie zleconym.


sSiwy12 własnie o tym myślę. I widzę że znasz mój rynek.  

możesz mi coś więcej powiedzieć o systemie zleconym. Czy znasz takie firmy w mojej okolicy?

----------


## malgos.ty

> Dopowiem, bo istotne.
> Te przeciętne koszty *wybudowania* domu, w tym przypadku 2.000zł/m2 nie uwzględniają kosztu działki, ani jej zagospodarowania np. postawienia ogrodzenia, kostki brukowa, itp.


Działka kupiona za gotówkę( osobna kasa).

----------


## malgos.ty

> malgoś - za 300 tys. można wybudować dom ,podstawą jest odpowiedni projekt,prosty o zwartej bryle,z dwuspadowym dachem,im wiekszy dom,tym bardziej opłaca się iść w poddasze,mój dom  w którym mieszkam ponad trzy lata wyniósł mnie 320tys.- 123p.u.,146 po podłogach,z poddaszem uż. salon+cztery pokoje,z wysoką ścianką kolankową,bez okien dachowych,ssz robiła jedna firma,instalacje i wykonczeniówkę fachowcy wybrani przez nas  z którymi bardzo się zaprzyjażniliśmy,chłopak od wykończeniówki okazał się prawdziwym mistrzem w swoim fachu,nie może opędzić się od zleceń bo wszyscy odwiedzajacy pobrali od nas nr jego telefonu,także malgos,znajdż właściwy projekt,przy wyborze patrz na pow. calkowitą i odpowiednich ludzi,bo dobra ekipa to podstawa no i zgromadż odpowiedni budżet a wtedy budowa będzie fajnym etapem w życiu


namira aż duże domu nie chcę. Myślałam o 120 m2 max.

----------


## malgos.ty

coś takiego:
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m386212cca9ee9

----------


## sSiwy12

> Czy znasz takie firmy w mojej okolicy?


Niestety z założenia, ani na Forum, ani na PW  nie doradzam w tym zakresie - z różnych przyczyn.

----------


## sSiwy12

> coś takiego:


Zanim wybierzesz projekt, sprawdź w MPZP a jak nie ma, to w gminie (mają ogólne "wytyczne" do WZiZT), co i jak możesz na tej (swojej) działce wybudować.

----------


## namira

> coś takiego:
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m386212cca9ee9


bardzo fajny dom,ładny i funkcjonalny,ma wszystko co powinien (garderoba,pralnia)ale moim zdaniem nie do zrealizowania za 300 tys.

----------


## malgos.ty

Chcę coś prostego, żadne wymyślanie. salon + 4 sypialnie . jak na razie znalazłam to.

----------


## malgos.ty

> Zanim wybierzesz projekt, sprawdź w MPZP a jak nie ma, to w gminie (mają ogólne "wytyczne" do WZiZT), co i jak możesz na tej (swojej) działce wybudować.


sSiwy 12 na stonie  gminy sa  wytyczne dotycząc ogólnych większych powierzchni zagospodarowania, nie dotyczy działek i budowy pojedynczych. Czyli czeka mnie wizyta w gminie.

----------


## malgos.ty

> sSiwy 12 na stonie  gminy sa  wytyczne dotycząc ogólnych większych powierzchni zagospodarowania, nie dotyczy działek i budowy pojedynczych. Czyli czeka mnie wizyta w gminie.





Proste jak to:http://www.studioatrium.pl/projekty-...a-II,1083.html

----------


## ala*

Wszystko pięknie tylko pokazujesz projekty 160 ,170m    licząc tylko po 2 koła za metr wychodzi trochę więcej

----------


## ojojoj

> Chcę coś prostego, żadne wymyślanie. salon + 4 sypialnie . jak na razie znalazłam to.


http://projekty.lipinscy-projekty.pl/Saga/

----------


## malgos.ty

> Wszystko pięknie tylko pokazujesz projekty 160 ,170m    licząc tylko po 2 koła za metr wychodzi trochę więcej


120 m2 powierzchni użytkowej.

----------


## malgos.ty

> http://projekty.lipinscy-projekty.pl/Saga/


,,OJOJOJ"  BARDZO DZIĘKUJĘ  o to mi chodziło.  

Jak MASZ lub macie coś jeszcze będzie wdzięczna.

Ja juz oczopląsu dostałam.

----------


## malgos.ty

DZIĘKUJĘ WAM za porady.

Nie będę już zabierać czasu.

Pozdrawiam Serdecznie

----------


## lotpaj

> Na zadupiu oczywiście można kupić dom dużo taniej niż koszty jego budowy, tylko w takich miejscach z pracą ciężko i stąd takie ceny.


Toż ja właśnie o tym piszę, że można znaleźć dom z działką na zadupiu, które Gośce będzie pasować! Przecież Małgośka nie szuka pracy, ani domu w centrum! Pewnie ma samochód, coby mogła dojechać na jakąś rehabilitację. Czy wy, ludzie, potraficie czytać ze zrozumieniem? 
Się usraliście na tę budowę - chcecie pogrążyć dziewczynę, czy jak? Dać jej złudną nadzieję, że za 200 tys. coś wybuduje?
NIC nie wybuduje!

----------


## lotpaj

> DZIĘKUJĘ WAM za porady.
> 
> Nie będę już zabierać czasu.
> 
> Pozdrawiam Serdecznie


Gosiu, nie poddawaj się, zobacz co można zrobić ze starym domem:
http://www.ipla.tv/Nasz-nowy-dom-odcinek-48/vod-6354445

(jeżeli nie odpali na przeglądarce chrome, to na pewno zadziała na Internet Explorer)

----------


## malgos.ty

> Gosiu, nie poddawaj się, zobacz co można zrobić ze starym domem:
> http://www.ipla.tv/Nasz-nowy-dom-odcinek-48/vod-6354445
> 
> (jeżeli nie odpali na przeglądarce chrome, to na pewno zadziała na Internet Explorer)


Lotpaj dzięki wielkie.

Samochód mam pewnie codziennie dojeżdżam ze Świdnicy do Wrocka na rehabilitację.  
Wiem co to jazda autobusem , przez pierwsze dwa lata tak jeździłam. Ale szkoda było małej. Non stop zapalenie płuc . Szpital był naszym drugim domem.

Na zadupiu - przecież to nie koniec świata.  

Rozważamy kupno starego domu do remontu i budowę. ,,NA ZADUPIU"

Cieszę się nawet nie wiecie jak bardzo.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Toż ja właśnie o tym piszę, że można znaleźć dom z działką na zadupiu, które Gośce będzie pasować! Przecież Małgośka nie szuka pracy, ani domu w centrum! Pewnie ma samochód, coby mogła dojechać na jakąś rehabilitację. Czy wy, ludzie, potraficie czytać ze zrozumieniem? 
> Się usraliście na tę budowę - chcecie pogrążyć dziewczynę, czy jak? Dać jej złudną nadzieję, że za 200 tys. coś wybuduje?
> NIC nie wybuduje!


Zakładając już tylko hipotetycznie ,że nie znajdzie to co ??? pierniczysz jej jak gdyby miała na tym terenie kilkadziesiąt ofert.Piszesz i podniecasz się. :wink:  .Pamiętaj ,że ban znowu blisko. :wink: .Małgosiu masz mały budżet Nie pchaj się w starocie.Polegniesz i nie będziesz miała satysfakcji z tego przedsięwzięcia


> malgos.ty

----------


## klemres

chyba nie ma co marzyć. myślę, że 250-300 tysięcy na budowę i zakup działki to taki minimum. trudno zmiescić sie w kwocie 200 tysiecy.

----------


## malgos.ty

> chyba nie ma co marzyć. myślę, że 250-300 tysięcy na budowę i zakup działki to taki minimum. trudno zmiescić sie w kwocie 200 tysiecy.


Klemres przeglądam ofert działek w mojej okolicy taką za 60 tys.  Byłaby kupiona za gotówkę. 

Są też i w mojej miejscowości Świdnicy od 80 tys. Ale nie będzie mnie na nią stać.

Muszę myśleć też o tym że wszystkie papierki, projekty też trzeba opłacić. I w 10 tys powinnam się zmieścić. he, he MAM taką nadzieję.

Zobaczymy za ile sprzeda się mieszkanie minimum to 200 tys. Jak będziemy tą kwotę mieć na koncie to myślę że bank da nam kredy do 100 tys . Więcej nie chcę . ( bo trzeba ten kredyt przecież spłacić).

Tak wygląda  moja oferta związana z budową.

Jeżeli się coś fajnego trafi do kupienia i remontu to skorzystamy z tej opcji.

----------


## malgos.ty

NAJWAŻNIEJSZE DLA MNIE TO BRAK SCHODÓW.

MÓJ KRĘGOSŁUP BĘDZIE URATOWANY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A trawnik to będę nożyczkami obcinać  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Na zadupiu - przecież to nie koniec świata.  
> 
> Rozważamy kupno starego domu do remontu i budowę. ,,NA ZADUPIU" .





> Działka kupiona za gotówkę( osobna kasa).


Przecież masz działkę , masz mieszkanie.Może do kupy wszystko i wtedy pomysł na budowanie - remontowanie.Popraw mnie jak coś pomyliłem. :wink:

----------


## malgos.ty

> Przecież masz działkę , masz mieszkanie.Może do kupy wszystko i wtedy pomysł na budowanie - remontowanie.Popraw mnie jak coś pomyliłem.


niktspecjalny mieszkanie mam, kase na działke też mam. Ale samej działki jeszcze nie.

----------


## malgos.ty

Weszłam na forum doradzić się. Co i za jaką kwotę mogę.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> niktspecjalny mieszkanie mam, kase na działke też mam. Ale samej działki jeszcze nie.


To o jakiej działce piszesz ,że wydałaś gotówkę bo nie kumam.


> *Działka kupiona za gotówkę( osobna kasa)*.


Zakładając hipotetycznie ,że w swojej, tej upatrzonej miejscowości  będzie dom z bali do remontu lub inny dom jaki ktoś wybudował pod siebie ale z jakiś tam przyczyn nie skończył , to którą opcję byś wybrała .Nie jestem prawnikiem - bankowcem ale wydaje mi się ,że kredyt na taką inwestycje staje się prostszym.Ale to tylko kredyt hipoteczny .Pieniądze ze sprzedażny mieszkania no i nie wiem o jakiej działce prawisz będą kluczowe w twoich jeszcze marzeniach.Założyłem ,że takie domy znajdziesz w tej miejscowości ,a jeżeli nie będzie takich cóż wtedy? .Pozostaje budowa małego domku jak piszesz z 4 -ma izbami itp. Co mówi plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego tak co sobie umyślisz w danym miejscu , dopiero projekt i wszystko z nim związane .W twoim konkretnym przypadku pieniądze to jeszcze nie wszystko.

----------


## malgos.ty

> To o jakiej działce piszesz ,że wydałaś gotówkę bo nie kumam.
> Zakładając hipotetycznie ,że w swojej, tej upatrzonej miejscowości  będzie dom z bali do remontu lub inny dom jaki ktoś wybudował pod siebie ale z jakiś tam przyczyn nie skończył , to którą opcję byś wybrała .Nie jestem prawnikiem - bankowcem ale wydaje mi się ,że kredyt na taką inwestycje staje się prostszym.Ale to tylko kredyt hipoteczny .Pieniądze ze sprzedażny mieszkania no i nie wiem o jakiej działce prawisz będą kluczowe w twoich jeszcze marzeniach.Założyłem ,że takie domy znajdziesz w tej miejscowości ,a jeżeli nie będzie takich cóż wtedy? .Pozostaje budowa małego domku jak piszesz z 4 -ma izbami itp. Co mówi plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego tak co sobie umyślisz w danym miejscu , dopiero projekt i wszystko z nim związane .W twoim konkretnym przypadku pieniądze to jeszcze nie wszystko.


niktspecjalny - nie że wydałam.

Osoby, które czytały moje pytanie powiedziały że za 200 tys nie wybuduje domu i nie kupie działki.
Wyjaśniłam iż działka kupiona BĘDZIE za gotówkę i jest to osobna sprawa.  Chodziło o te pieniążki za sprzedaż mieszkania - CZY SIĘ DA WYBUDOWAĆ ZA TAKĄ KWOTĘ.  Gdybyśmy kredytu nie dostali.

Nasza sytuacja rodzinna jest inna niż w większości rodzin. Krótko mąż pracuje i nie zarabia kokosów, ja nie pracuję zajmuję się niepełnosprawną córką ( otrzymuję na nią świadczenia , które BANK NIE WLICZA DO DOCHODÓW RODZINY, mamy jeszcze jedna córkę zdrową (pełnosprawną).

Dlatego najpierw musimy sprzedać mieszkanie , żeby na koncie była kasa i dopiero wtedy będziemy się starać o kredyt. Może na takiej zasadzie bank udzieli nam kredytu.

----------


## malgos.ty

Pytam się o to wszystko zanim podejmiemy jakąkolwiek decyzję, zanim zrobimy jakiekolwiek kroki. To jest decyzja na całe życie.  

Ja nie pracuje i nie mam możliwości do niej pójść. U nas nie ma ośrodków, przedszkoli i tak dalej żeby zostawić spokojnie dziecko na 9 godzin i iść do pracy.

Opiekunka do dziecka niepełnosprawnego na 8 godzin bierze 1300 zł najmniej. Musiałabym zarabiać minimum 2600 zł żeby zapłacić opiekunce i  żeby coś jeszcze zostało na życie.  NIE MA TAKIEJ OPCJI. 

W tym momencie zaczynałabym od początku. Córcia ma 9 lat , od dziewięciu lat zajmuje się nią. Chodzi o to że nie mam w tym momencie ciągłości pracy i zaczynam od początku. Tak jak np. studenci po skończonych studiach.  PIERWSZA PRACA.

----------


## malgos.ty

Dałabym wszystko żeby mieć zdrowe dziecko, żeby móc pracować.  Kiedyś praca była moim życie.  Teraz , no cóż...... Czasami nie da sie mieć wszystkiego. :roll eyes:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dałabym wszystko żeby mieć zdrowe dziecko, żeby móc pracować.  Kiedyś praca była moim życie.  Teraz , no cóż...... Czasami nie da sie mieć wszystkiego.


Mamuniu bardzo ci współczuje i jest mi przykro ,że nie potrafię naprowadzić cię na tą odpowiednia drogę do podjęcia ostatecznej dla was decyzji.Zakup działki to część inwestycji zresztą bardzo ważnej.Jeśli sprzedacie mieszkanie to gdzieś musicie zamieszkać w wariancie ,że budujecie od podstaw.Czy byłaś już w banku i pytałaś gdyby zabezpieczeniem kredytu było to mieszkanie?Przepisy się zmieniają w udzielaniu kredytów hipotecznych.Czy mówiłaś ,że pieniądze na działkę masz ? Czy jeździliście i upatrzyliście sobie ewentualne miejsce budowy ? Ale to takie ostateczne? Dlaczego pytam ponieważ jest to istotne w dalszych postanowieniach względem budowy.Czy widzieliście już np. domy do remontu ,które ktoś sprzedaje w miejscu które się wam podoba ? Drogą eliminacji coś musi odpaść. Pisałem ci wyżej iż podobały mi się domy w literę "L" lub "U" i kiedyś twierdziłem ,że wyjdą taniej i będą w małej kubaturze bardziej funkcjonalne dla mojej rodziny.

Zasmuciłaś mnie jest mi przykro ,że nie mogę ci pomóc.Serdecznie pozdrawiam. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:

----------


## malgos.ty

> Mamuniu bardzo ci współczuje i jest mi przykro ,że nie potrafię naprowadzić cię na tą odpowiednia drogę do podjęcia ostatecznej dla was decyzji.Zakup działki to część inwestycji zresztą bardzo ważnej.Jeśli sprzedacie mieszkanie to gdzieś musicie zamieszkać w wariancie ,że budujecie od podstaw.Czy byłaś już w banku i pytałaś gdyby zabezpieczeniem kredytu było to mieszkanie?Przepisy się zmieniają w udzielaniu kredytów hipotecznych.Czy mówiłaś ,że pieniądze na działkę masz ? Czy jeździliście i upatrzyliście sobie ewentualne miejsce budowy ? Ale to takie ostateczne? Dlaczego pytam ponieważ jest to istotne w dalszych postanowieniach względem budowy.Czy widzieliście już np. domy do remontu ,które ktoś sprzedaje w miejscu które się wam podoba ? Drogą eliminacji coś musi odpaść. Pisałem ci wyżej iż podobały mi się domy w literę "L" lub "U" i kiedyś twierdziłem ,że wyjdą taniej i będą w małej kubaturze bardziej funkcjonalne dla mojej rodziny.
> 
> Zasmuciłaś mnie jest mi przykro ,że nie mogę ci pomóc.Serdecznie pozdrawiam.


,,NIKTSPECJALNY" to mnie jest teraz przykro , że CIEBIE właśnie zasmuciłam.. Ciesz się życiem. Bo jest się z czego cieszyć.

Tak mówiłam że na działke kaske mam. 

Chodzi o to , że mąż w końcu zgodził się na dom.  To pierwsza i najważniejsze sprawa.
Ale nie weźmie tak dużego kredytu, w grę tutaj wchodzi tylko 100 tys. + sprzedaż mieszkania.

(Oczywiście ja chciałam to mieszkanie zostawić , pod niego wziąć kredyt hipoteczny i go wynajmować  i mieć w ten sposób choć część na spłate rat.)

Słuchaj budowa nie trwa wiecznie. Jeżeli będzie to rok to damy radę.  Na rok możemy się rozdzielić mąż u swojej mamy  ja u swojego taty, Ewentualnie wynajmiemy 2 pokoje.  Możemy jeszcze mieszkac u przyjaciół też jest taka opcja. 

Akurat o zamieszkanie w czasie budowy sie nie martwię. To akurat PIKUŚ.

Domy do remontu oglądaliśmy ceny wahają się od 250 tys + remont.

----------


## _artur_

to za 250+ remont nie ma się co pchać.. jeszcze wspomniałaś o tesciowej która miałaby z wami zamieszkać a teraz piszesz że u niej na czas budowy mąż by mieszkał - pomysl czy jak juz się przeprowadzicie to nie będzie można np. wynająć jej mieszkania itp. - to zawsze jakiś dodatkowy grosz, choćby na część raty..

----------


## malgos.ty

> to za 250+ remont nie ma się co pchać.. jeszcze wspomniałaś o tesciowej która miałaby z wami zamieszkać a teraz piszesz że u niej na czas budowy mąż by mieszkał - pomysl czy jak juz się przeprowadzicie to nie będzie można np. wynająć jej mieszkania itp. - to zawsze jakiś dodatkowy grosz, choćby na część raty..


Tak Arturze o tym myślałam.

----------


## malgos.ty

Póki teściowa jest na chodzie i może dorabiać sobie do emerytury , będzie mieszkać u siebie.

Najpierw zabieramy do siebie mojego tatę bo nim za 2, 3 lata trzeba będzie się zająć.

----------


## lotpaj

> Zakładając już tylko hipotetycznie ,że nie znajdzie to co ??? pierniczysz jej jak gdyby miała na tym terenie kilkadziesiąt ofert.Piszesz i podniecasz się. .Pamiętaj ,że ban znowu blisko.


Czy jest jakiś moderator na tej sali, który czyta wpisy tego chorego człowieka i może mu z kasy NFZ zapewnić dłuższy odpoczynek od pisania na tym forum?
Widać, że chłopina nie radzi sobie z emocjami, znowu dopierdziela się do moich wypowiedzi, a przy okazji dezinformuje innych użytkowników oraz sieje defetyzm.

----------


## DEZET

lotpaj powstrzymaj się na trochę od swoich "porad", zejdź na ziemię i nie wymyślaj "okazji" na zakup np. domu do remontu.  Masz konkretne informacje to je podaj, a nie dajesz upust swojej wyobraźni. Po co mieszać dziewczynie w głowie?

----------


## lotpaj

> Masz konkretne informacje to je podaj, a nie dajesz upust swojej wyobraźni. Po co mieszać dziewczynie w głowie?


Tak, mam konkretne informacje z okolic w których mieszkam. Nie wiem, jak wygląda sytuacja w okolicach Małgośki, ale podejrzewam, że podobnie, jak w każdym innym regionie kraju. Czyli, że można znaleźć stary dom drewniany za niską cenę, nadający się jak najbardziej do remontu. Jeżeli uważasz, że to są moje tylko wyobraźnie, to albo nie masz pojęcia/nie interesowałeś się zakupem takiej działki z domem, albo siejesz defetyzm, jak twój kolega, który jest nikim specjalnym i jeszcze nic specjalnego nie napisał w tym temacie.
Jeżeli uważasz, że ja mieszam dziewczynie w głowie, to jak nazwiesz tych, którzy proponują jej budowę nowego domu za 200 tys. No jak?

Kamikadze?

----------


## kemot_p

> Póki teściowa jest na chodzie i może dorabiać sobie do emerytury , będzie mieszkać u siebie.
> 
> Najpierw zabieramy do siebie mojego tatę bo nim za 2, 3 lata trzeba będzie się zająć.


Jeżeli to ma być dom, do którego będziecie w przyszłości chcieli zabrać rodziców to takiego domu za 200k nie wybudujesz niestety.

----------


## fotohobby

Chcąc wybudować w miarevtanio i mając  perspektywę wzięcia rodziców do siebie można przemyśleć taki projekt:
http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/anatol

Zrezygnować z garażu.
Kupić działkę
Sprzedać mieszkanie, za uzyskane środki wyciągnąć do SSO, może uda zmieścić się też instalacje, tynki itp.
Wziąć kredyt 80-100tys na skromne wykończenie domu. 
Można wybudować ten projekt ze stropem monolitycznym, aby  w przyszłości zyskać możliwość zagospodarowania poddasza.

Ale trzeba liczyć sie z budżetem 300tys zł.

----------


## fotohobby

A co stoi na przeszkodzie, źeby zmienić materiały ?
Ja przeglądając projekty w ogóle  nie patrzyłem na to, co biura proponują w temacie materiałów.

----------


## kukuku2

Myślę o tym projekcje jak myślicie jakie będą koszta SSO a ile SSZ
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...md5321626540fb

----------


## lotpaj

> A co stoi na przeszkodzie, źeby zmienić materiały ?
> Ja przeglądając projekty w ogóle  nie patrzyłem na to, co biura proponują w temacie materiałów.


Ale przecież tu nie chodzi o żadne materiały!
Tu chodzi o to, że budując dom od podstaw, dochodzi ci dziesięć innych rzeczy - od zakupu projektu począwszy, poprzez jego adaptację, geodetę, pozwolenia na budowę, przyłącze prądu, gazu, wody, kanalizacji i jeszcze jakiś kierownik budowy by się przydał do tego całego zamieszania.
Co ta dziewczyna wam zrobiła, że tak źle jej życzycie?

Albo co ja takiego złego piszę, radząc jej, znaleźć jakieś mieszkanie do remontu? 

Będzie miała na pewno wodę, może gaz, na pewno prąd, może kanalizację, a jak nie, to szambo, do tego ogrodzoną działkę i dom do mniejszego lub większego remontu.
Mniejszy remont to taki wewnątrz, a większy to i na zewnątrz. Koszta 50 tys. - 100 tys.
Taką działkę z domem można spokojnie znaleźć za 100 tys.
150 tys. to już górny pułap, gdzie działka piękna i dom w nienagannej kondycji.

A wy na siłę chcecie dziewczynę budować... ech...

----------


## lotpaj

Zamiast "mieszkanie do remontu", chciałem edytować i napisać, że "dom do remontu."
Ale jakiś moderator postarał się, żebym nie miał prawa edycji moich postów.
No cóż. Ten moderator to taki chyba nie za bardzo specjalny...
Panie kochany, Pan mnie karzesz za głupoty innych użytkowników? Czy jak?

----------


## ojojoj

cześć  :smile: 

a taki model chałupy na ile byście wycenili ? Bliżej 200tys czy dalej ? 

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...me582117a844aa

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale przecież tu nie chodzi o żadne materiały!
> Tu chodzi o to, że budując dom od podstaw, dochodzi ci dziesięć innych rzeczy - od zakupu projektu począwszy, poprzez jego adaptację, geodetę, pozwolenia na budowę, przyłącze prądu, gazu, wody, kanalizacji i jeszcze jakiś kierownik budowy by się przydał do tego całego zamieszania.
> Co ta dziewczyna wam zrobiła, że tak źle jej życzycie?
> 
> Albo co ja takiego złego piszę, radząc jej, znaleźć jakieś mieszkanie do remontu? 
> 
> Będzie miała na pewno wodę, może gaz, na pewno prąd, może kanalizację, a jak nie, to szambo, do tego ogrodzoną działkę i dom do mniejszego lub większego remontu.
> Mniejszy remont to taki wewnątrz, a większy to i na zewnątrz. Koszta 50 tys. - 100 tys.
> Taką działkę z domem można spokojnie znaleźć za 100 tys.
> ...


Poproszę o pare linków do pięknych działek,i domów w nienagannej kondycji za 150tys w okolicy Świdnicy.
Może coś kupię, bo widzę, że ceny tam jakby inne, niż u mnie....

----------


## malgos.ty

> Poproszę o pare linków do pięknych działek,i domów w nienagannej kondycji za 150tys w okolicy Świdnicy.
> Może coś kupię, bo widzę, że ceny tam jakby inne, niż u mnie....


Tak jak pisałam domy do remonty wahają się od 250 tys + remont.  ( max do 140 m2) 

Sa owszem tańsze ale 300 m2 i więcej.  Przecież to trzeba ogrzać. 

Albo coś takiego:
http://otodom.pl/oferta/dom-100-m-sw...tml#4d2593ed7c
http://otodom.pl/oferta/dom-120-m-sw...tml#a7ce2869ae

http://otodom.pl/oferta/dom-180-m-sw...tml#6a443855c1
http://otodom.pl/oferta/dom-320-m-sw...tml#6a443855c1

----------


## lotpaj

> Poproszę o pare linków do pięknych działek,i domów w nienagannej kondycji za 150tys w okolicy Świdnicy.
> Może coś kupię, bo widzę, że ceny tam jakby inne, niż u mnie....


Ale ty naprawdę nie rozumiesz, że ja nie mieszkam w żadnej Świdnicy?
Czego ty nie rozumiesz? Nie rozumiesz, że można kupić działkę z domem za sto tysięcy? 
Ty prosisz o parę linków, a ja proszę, żebyś był bardziej pokorny i nie pisał pierdół, że się nie da.

----------


## lotpaj

> Tak jak pisałam domy do remonty wahają się od 250 tys + remont.  ( max do 140 m2) 
> 
> Sa owszem tańsze ale 300 m2 i więcej.  Przecież to trzeba ogrzać.


Gośka, nie słuchaj tych tłumoków, bo sama widzisz jak jest...

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale ty naprawdę nie rozumiesz, że ja nie mieszkam w żadnej Świdnicy?
> Czego ty nie rozumiesz? Nie rozumiesz, że można kupić działkę z domem za sto tysięcy? 
> Ty prosisz o parę linków, a ja proszę, żebyś był bardziej pokorny i nie pisał pierdół, że się nie da.


Tylko widzisz, najwyraźniej błędnie uznałem, że pisząc, co piszesz próbujesz pomóc malgos.ty, mieszkającej w Swidnicy.
Ją (jak i nas) niespecjalnie interesują ceny drewnianych chatynek w Twojej okolicy, tylko to, co może mieć w okolicach Świdnicy.
A co może mieć, podała wyżej. 

Naprawdę, lepiej budować.

----------


## fotohobby

> Tak jak pisałam domy do remonty wahają się od 250 tys + remont.  ( max do 140 m2) 
> 
> 
> ]


Ooo.... A ktoś tu z uporem maniaka pisze, ze 150 tys. to już górny pułap...

----------


## malgos.ty

Ale namieszałam.

Nie kłóćcie się, bo to bezsensu.

Każdy z WAS powiedział co można zrobić i czy w ogóle można.  Wszystkie informacje skrzętnie zapisuje.  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ale namieszałam.
> 
> Nie kłóćcie się, bo to bezsensu.
> 
> Każdy z WAS powiedział co można zrobić i czy w ogóle można.  Wszystkie informacje skrzętnie zapisuje.


Małgorzato na litość Boską nie słuchaj tego oponenta.Obraża wszystko i wszystkich.jego omijaj szerokim kręgiem.Wklejone linki wybacz o zgrozo.Nie dla ciebie nie ładuj się w to. :wink: .Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _artur_

nikt się nie kłóci - to tylko burzliwa dyskusja  :wink: 
nie kupuj starego domu, mając działkę za 300 000 wybudujesz dom w którym da się zamieszkać (kuchnia, łazienke, 2-3 pokoje) i po 2-3 latach spokojnie resztę zrobicie..

----------


## fotohobby

Dokładnie tak - parterówka ~100m2 ze stropem monolitycznym - zaprojektowanym miejscem na schody na poddasze.
Jeśli bedzie potrzeba przyjąć kogoś z rodziców za 2-3 lata, to wówczas urządzacie tam sobie sypialnie, lub/i pokój dla jednego z dzieci.

----------


## sSiwy12

> Chodziło o te pieniążki za sprzedaż mieszkania - CZY SIĘ DA WYBUDOWAĆ ZA TAKĄ KWOTĘ.  Gdybyśmy kredytu nie dostali.


Trochę danych dla Twojej miejscowości - średnia cena z 18.09.2015r za 1m2 powierzchni użytkowej.

*Stan SSZ:*
 Robocizna    -   403zł
 Materiały       - 1.045zł
Razem:    *1.448*zł.

Stan deweloperski:
Robocizna   -    577zł
Materiały      - 1.659zł
Razem: * 2.236*zł


*Stan surowy zamknięty* cena obejmuje takie prace jak: roboty ziemne, fundamenty, ściany podziemia oraz stropy nad podziemiem i schody, izolacje przeciwwilgociowe, ściany nadziemia, stropy, schody i podesty, ścianki działowe, konstrukcja dachu przyłącza instalacyjne oraz jego podłoże i pokrycie, izolacje, stolarka okienna i drzwiowa.

*Stan deweloperski* cena obejmuje dodatkowo takie prace jak: instalacje wewnętrzne, tynki, podłogi, posadzki, wykładziny, ocieplenia i elewacje itp

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Trochę danych dla *Twojej miejscowości* - średnia cena z 18.09.2015r za 1m2 powierzchni użytkowej.
> 
> *Stan SSZ:*
>  Robocizna    -   403zł
>  Materiały       - 1.045zł
> Razem:    *1.448*zł.
> 
> Stan deweloperski:
> Robocizna   -    577zł
> ...


Następny tak i potrafię.Małgorzata to nie jest dla twojego regionu tylko ogólnie dla całego kraju.Źródło:
http://anex.wbud.pl/go.live.php/PL-H...dowy-domu.html
Cytować powinien jeśli nie jego wypowiedź.Nieładnie. :wink: .Trzymaj się tego co podpowiedziało ci trzech muszkieterów. :wink: .

----------


## sSiwy12

To jest średnia cena dla 58-100 (Świdnica).

Ps. Dla np. 24-224 nie podam, bo to nie znam tamtejszego rynku budowlanego.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Małgorzata to nie jest średnia dla twojej miejscowości to bzdury.Kolejny pokaz jak wpisać coś co nie jest jego dziełem.Żenada.Popatrz co on wypisuje podał kod mojej miejscowości po co przecież my skupiamy się na twoja miejscowością i regionem...............niemerytorycznie zresztą by wybielić się i zatuszować to co wpisał nie będąc tego autorem.Żenada.Skopiował i wkleił zmieniając cyferki.Małgorzata patrz na to tak jak do tej pory .Wybieraj te podpowiedzi ,które są dopasowane do twoich przyszłych potrzeb i inwestycji czego gorąco ci życzę.Te wyważone i pomocne.

pozdrawiam.

----------


## malgos.ty

oj ale dużo komentarzy. Właśnie z Wrocka wróciłam  i ciągle mam w głowie chaos. 


Powiem tak jeżeli będzie okazja to kupie dom. Zdarza się rzadko , ale zdarza że ktoś chce natychmiast sprzedać dom bo mu kasa jest potrzebna, bo inne coś. Coś w stylu gwiazdki z nieba.

Wiem że remont domu pochłonie trochę kasy. Jeżeli ściany i dach będą ok to jakieś 120 tys.

Tym bardziej że ja koniecznie chcę ogrzewanie podłogowe.

Córcia  co prawda jest już tak wyrehabilitowana że od 3 lat ( ma 9 lat) chodzi przy poręczach. Ale w jeszcze większość czasu czworakuje. Dlatego i przede wszystkim DLA NIEJ to ogrzewanie podłogowe. 

Słuchajcie znalazłam 3 ofert i to jest to na czym mi zależy.

Czy możecie mi powiedzieć jaki będzie mniej więcej koszt SSO i SSZ ( każdego z nich).

1) http://projekty.lipinscy-projekty.pl/Ljubljana/
2) http://projekty.lipinscy-projekty.pl/Aspen_IV/
3) http://projekty.lipinscy-projekty.pl/Arosa/

----------


## malgos.ty

Znajomi mają firmę budowlaną, co prawda nie budują ale remontują. I tu z dogadaniem się z nimi nie będzie problemu. Nie tylko zrobią po niższych kosztach, ale wiem że jak zabrakłoby kasy to rozłożą na raty.

Jeżeli chodzi o nas to najgorzej z elektrykiem. Bo akurat nie mamy żadnego znajomego. A wiem, że to kosztuje.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> oj ale dużo komentarzy. Właśnie z Wrocka wróciłam  i ciągle mam w głowie chaos. 
> 
> 
> Powiem tak jeżeli będzie okazja to kupie dom. Zdarza się rzadko , ale zdarza że ktoś chce natychmiast sprzedać dom bo mu kasa jest potrzebna, bo inne coś. Coś w stylu gwiazdki z nieba.
> 
> Wiem że remont domu pochłonie trochę kasy. Jeżeli ściany i dach będą ok to jakieś 120 tys.
> 
> Tym bardziej że ja koniecznie chcę ogrzewanie podłogowe.
> 
> ...


Oddać trzeba pole siwemu.On ci wyliczył.............. już pokazał jaki jest przelicznik w twojej miejscowości . :wink:  .Zapytaj skąd czerpie źródła i dzięki jego obliczeniom wybudujesz.

----------


## malgos.ty

> Oddać trzeba pole siwemu.On ci wyliczył.............. już pokazał jaki jest przelicznik w twojej miejscowości . .Zapytaj skąd czerpie źródła i dzięki jego obliczeniom wybudujesz.


Hej no, akurat na tym się nie znam.  

Może pomożecie biedocie. :wiggle: 

NS budowałeś dom wiesz co i jak.  Panie Arturze Pan też jest już po. Chodzi mi o średnią cenę, żeby mnie skroili.  Będę tez wiedzieć na co mogę sobie pozwolić a no co nie.

----------


## gambit565

> Trochę danych dla Twojej miejscowości - średnia cena z 18.09.2015r za 1m2 powierzchni użytkowej.
> 
> *Stan SSZ:*
>  Robocizna    -   403zł
>  Materiały       - 1.045zł
> Razem:    *1.448*zł.
> 
> Stan deweloperski:
> Robocizna   -    577zł
> ...


Wg czego sa ustalane te koszty tzn. na ile sa wiarygodne  wg Ciebie?

----------


## fotohobby

> Hej no, akurat na tym się nie znam.  
> 
> Może pomożecie biedocie.
> 
> NS budowałeś dom wiesz co i jak.  Panie Arturze Pan też jest już po. Chodzi mi o średnią cenę, żeby mnie skroili.  Będę tez wiedzieć na co mogę sobie pozwolić a no co nie.


Nie mając budżetu ustalonego na 300tys i świadomości dużej pracy własnej, jaka trzeba bedzie włożyć, osobiście bym do tych domów nie podchodził.

----------


## malgos.ty

> Nie mając budżetu ustalonego na 300tys i świadomości dużej pracy własnej, jaka trzeba bedzie włożyć, osobiście bym do tych domów nie podchodził.


fotohobby - DLACZEGO?

Mówiliście o parterówce, że jest tańsza, dach dwuspadowy, garażu nie chcę .

----------


## malgos.ty

Właśnie pisałam z Panem, który budował jeden z domów. Koszt stanu surowego zamkniętego + cała elektryka , ocieplenie to 120 tys.

----------


## fotohobby

I nic przy tym nie zrobił ?

No skończy na  250tyś, jak wiele bedzie robił sam.

Ja za mniejszycwydałem wydałem 320tyś, fakt ze pewnie lepiej ocieplony, z lepszymi oknami, wentylacją mechaniczną, paroma ekstrawagancjami w wykończeniu.
Ale do 250 tys bym raczej nie zszedł. A mam mniejszy dom.

----------


## malgos.ty

http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...0,0.htm#koszty

----------


## malgos.ty

> I nic przy tym nie zrobił ?
> 
> No skończy na  250tyś, jak wiele bedzie robił sam.
> 
> Ja za mniejszycwydałem wydałem 320tyś, fakt ze pewnie lepiej ocieplony, z lepszymi oknami, wentylacją mechaniczną, paroma ekstrawagancjami w wykończeniu.
> Ale do 250 tys bym raczej nie zszedł. A mam mniejszy dom.



No to ja bez tych ekstrawagancji poproszę, wentylacje mechaniczną tez można odpuścić.

----------


## malgos.ty

jeszcze Pana dziennika nie przeczytałam ,,fotohobby" .

Pewnie ma Pan dach z ceramiki ja chciałabym z blachodachówki.  Jeżeli chodzi o ocieplenie to zrobię  sama.

----------


## malgos.ty

Staram, staram jakoś w tym wszystkim połapać.

Nie pisze już tutaj o kupnie domu, bo jak się coś fajnego trafi to się nawet zastanawiać nie będę, 


A jeżeli chodzi o budowe  Było powiedziane , że parterówka wyjdzie tanie, dach dwuspadowy.  To teraz mi wyskakujecie, że mam tego nie brać.

Dom z użyt. Poddaszem - zrobić dół, góre później.  

Wiecie zgłupieć idzie.

Czy mogłyby wypowiedziec się osoby, które mają już domy.  Mi potrzebny jest dom, trawa, płotek i jestem szczęśliwa.

----------


## malgos.ty

To w takim razie po co projektanci piszą średnie ceny stanu zamkniętego i developerskiego?
JA MYŚLAŁAM ŻE MOGĘ BRAĆ TE WYCENY POD UWAGĘ + EWENTUALNIE 10 - 15 TYS.?

----------


## Kalisa

Małgoś bo w tym wątku co kilkadziesiąt stron robi się pyskówka która kończy się banami. I pyskują na ogół te same osoby. Jesli nie śledzisz tematu od poczatku to ciężko będzie Ci to zrozumieć. Myślę że mogłabys poczytac dzienniki samorobów. Zobaczysz ile kosztuje budowa domu bez ekip lub z ich niewielka pomocą. O koszty robocizny możesz zapytać w swojej okolicy.

----------


## malgos.ty

> Małgoś bo w tym wątku co kilkadziesiąt stron robi się pyskówka która kończy się banami. I pyskują na ogół te same osoby. Jesli nie śledzisz tematu od poczatku to ciężko będzie Ci to zrozumieć. Myślę że mogłabys poczytac dzienniki samorobów. Zobaczysz ile kosztuje budowa domu bez ekip lub z ich niewielka pomocą. O koszty robocizny możesz zapytać w swojej okolicy.


Kalisa tak zrobię. Widze że nie mam innego wyjścia.

Czytam już kolejny dziennik budowlany. Ale w większości ekipy budowlane doprowadzają do SSO lub SSZ. A reszte robią sami.

----------


## Kalisa

Zerknij tutaj, może znajdziesz dziennik budowy domu który będzie Ci pasował. A przy okazji sporo się dowiesz od ludzi którzy skupiają się na budowaniu a nie biciu piany. http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...SAMOROB%C3%93W

----------


## lotpaj

> Czy mogłyby wypowiedziec się osoby, które mają już domy.  Mi potrzebny jest dom, trawa, płotek i jestem szczęśliwa.


Ja mam już dom 150m2. Całość, włącznie z przyłączem gazowym + prąd + przyłącze kanalizacyjne + elektryk, hydraulik + tynki idt. wyniosło mnie 320 tys. zł. z podłogówką.
Ziemia pod trawę + ogrodzenie frontowe około 12 tys. zł. 
Kuchnia 15 tys. + meble w salonie, w sypialni i u dzieciaków + łazienka = nie chce mi się tego liczyć, ale całość przekroczyła 400 tys zł.
Miałem mieszkanie do sprzedania 58 m2, cena wywoławcza 150 tys, poszło za 115 tys. po półtora roku oczekiwania i to bez pośrednika (nie dawałem do agencji).

Kochana, ja Tobie życzę wszystkiego, co najlepsze, ale weź poprawkę na to, że świat i życie to nie jest bajka, i stąpaj twardo, i nie wpierdzielaj się w żadne budowy, bo raz, że z takimi zarobkami nie podołasz temu wyzwaniu, a dwa, że Tobie i Twojemu dziecku nie jest potrzebny do szczęścia nowo wybudowany dom, tylko zwykła chałupa + 700m2 działki.
Tak mi się wydaje.

----------


## lotpaj

Aaaa.. bo nie mogę edytować (jakiś moderator stwierdził, że mi się edycja nie należy).
Bo chciałem jeszcze napisać, że ten cały koszt mojego domu nie zawiera ceny działki.

----------


## malgos.ty

No i tyle mi wystarczy.
Dziękuję bardzo.

Kalisa nikt tu piany nie bije. 

Tylko jest to na tyle poważna sprawa, że sie człowiek pyta, zastanawia , znowu pyta. 

TY masz forsy jak lodu, to TOBIE jest łatwiej. 

Dla mnie to decyzja ŻYĆ lub NIE

----------


## lotpaj

> Zerknij tutaj, może znajdziesz dziennik budowy domu który będzie Ci pasował. A przy okazji sporo się dowiesz od ludzi którzy skupiają się na budowaniu a nie biciu piany. http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...SAMOROB%C3%93W


Weź ty się chłopie zastanów, zanim coś napiszesz. Gośka ma sama se postawić ściany, hydraulikę i kable od prądu położyć, wylewki i tynk zrobić?
Czyś ty się z ch.. udziakiem na rozumy pozamieniał?
Co ty w ogóle piszesz, człowieku? O czym ty gadasz? Ty czytałeś, w jakiej Gośka jest sytuacji?
Boszsz... 
Ić pan w ch... i nie wracaj.

----------


## Kalisa

Nie piszę o ostatnich kilku stronach tylko o całym wątku. Na początku wartościowy wątek nieraz przerodził  się kłótnię. Chyba tekst  " TY masz forsy jak lodu, to TOBIE jest łatwiej " nie jest do mnie  ?

----------


## Kalisa

> Weź ty się chłopie zastanów, zanim coś napiszesz. Gośka ma sama se postawić ściany, hydraulikę i kable od prądu położyć, wylewki i tynk zrobić?
> Czyś ty się z ch.. udziakiem na rozumy pozamieniał?
> Co ty w ogóle piszesz, człowieku? O czym ty gadasz? Ty czytałeś, w jakiej Gośka jest sytuacji?
> Boszsz... 
> Ić pan w ch... i nie wracaj.



Weź wyluzuj. Nie umiesz czytac ze zrozumieniem i jeszcze się rzucasz.  Nie pisałam żeby Gośka sama dom budowała tylko żeby dzienniki samorobów poczytała. A po co ? Żeby sobie uświadomić ile same materiały kosztują, że budowa domu nie jest tania. Nie namawiam jej na budowę. Namawiam do poznania realnych kosztów budowy.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Jak mówi Kalisa ban to ban .Modzie jesteś już na występach w Pałacu ??? :mad:  :mad:  :mad:  .Uciszcie tego agligli bo nie można nic podpowiedzieć dziewczynie  :big grin:  .2015  :big tongue:

----------


## fotohobby

> jeszcze Pana dziennika nie przeczytałam ,,fotohobby" .
> 
> Pewnie ma Pan dach z ceramiki ja chciałabym z blachodachówki.  Jeżeli chodzi o ocieplenie to zrobię  sama.


Blacha nie jest wiele tańsza. A ocieplenie też robiłem sam.
Tak naprawdę, to możesz troszkę oszczędzić na oknach i drzwiach, i na ławach fundamentowych, zamiast płyty, choć tu już wszystko zależy od konkretnego przypadku.
Tylko, że mój dom ma 106 m2, a te, które pokazałaś ponad 120...

----------


## fotohobby

> Staram, staram jakoś w tym wszystkim połapać.
> 
> Nie pisze już tutaj o kupnie domu, bo jak się coś fajnego trafi to się nawet zastanawiać nie będę, 
> 
> 
> A jeżeli chodzi o budowe  Było powiedziane , że parterówka wyjdzie tanie, dach dwuspadowy.  To teraz mi wyskakujecie, że mam tego nie brać.
> 
> .


Bierz. Tylko licz te 2.5tyś złotych/m2 za dom bez plotka.
Wykończony skromnie. Ostatnio robiłaś remont mieszkania, nie wiem jakiej klasy materiały kupowałaś (podłogi, płytki, armaturę, farby), ale licz sie z tym, ze teraz będziesz kupowała wszystko, co najtańsze, aby tylko zakomczyć budowę.


Podajesz domy o metrażu 120m2. 
120x2.5tyś = 274tyś
To jest absolutne minimum, jeśli sie nie jest samorobem

----------


## _artur_

> No to ja bez tych ekstrawagancji poproszę, wentylacje mechaniczną tez można odpuścić.


dlaczego??




> jeszcze Pana dziennika nie przeczytałam ,,fotohobby" .
> 
> Pewnie ma Pan dach z ceramiki ja chciałabym z blachodachówki.  Jeżeli chodzi o ocieplenie to zrobię  sama.


ja tez mam z ceramicznej, wyszło wcale nie drożej niz dobra blacha, a to jedna z rzeczy których nie zmienisz potem.. a jak poddasze ma być uzytkowe czyli przy deszczu blacha w porównaniu z dachówką niesamowicie hałasuje.. 

poza tym (nawiązując do PW) cały czas skupiasz się na mniej istotnych rzeczach.. i zastanawiam się czemu uparłaś się na projekt kupowany.. zauważ ze do ceny projektu lekko licząc trzeba dodać 1500 zł na adaptację a jak dojdą zmiany to więcej.. 
przeczytaj to proszę uważnie, bo budowa domu w Twojej sytuacji to poważna decyzja - nie tylko finansowa a o tym aspekcie nikt nie napisał:

masz niepełnosprawne dziecko.. oczywiście życzę córce jak najlepiej, żeby rehabilitacja udała się całkowicie ale sama piszesz że póki co jeszcze to potrwa, i że z chodzeniem na razie nie jest tak super.. odżałowałbym te parę stów więcej i zrobiłbym projekt indywidualny - chodzi o rzeczy prozaiczne - typu szersze schody do których można wsadzić windę czy zrobić większe pochwyty, odpowiednio dopasować łazienkę (szeroki prysznic, uchwyty przy sedesie, możliwość podjazdu wózkiem, zjazd z domu na zewnątrz, zero progów.. chyba że chcesz córce ograniczyć i tak niekiedy trudno dostępną przestrzeń.. u nas dom jest jaki jest właśnie dlatego że na starość może byc potrzeba swobodnego poruszania się naszego czy rodzicow (teściowa ma 80lat) i tak dom był zrobiony żeby nie było potrzeby wchodzić po schodach. 

wiem o czym piszę ponieważ sąsiad przez płot ma podobną sytuację - synek - 4 lata - jeździ na wózku, a on wybudował dom piętrowy, strome schody y(jeszcze budowlańcy o stopień więcej zrobili przez co zrobiły się stromsze,  na dole ma salon z kuchnią i jeden mały pokój a sypialnie dzieci, ich i łazienkę mają na górze.. mały nie ma aktualnie żadnej możliwości samemu z góry na dół się przemieścić, wejście do domu z 4 schodami - czyli około metra powyżej.. żeby podjazd był z tej strony możliwy to musi być chyba 10m długi.. jedynym aktualnie możliwym wyjściem z domu jest okno tarasowe - oczywiście po pokonaniu wysokiej ramy.. 

dlatego kupno używanego jest tym bardziej bez sensu.. zacznij od działki, to też ważne bo jak jest gaz to kotłowni dużej nie trzeba itp. .. dopiero potem projekt.. moja rada - pogadaj z jakimś architektem - to nic nie kosztuje a sporo Ci rozjaśni, zwłaszcza w sprawach o których napisałem.. o ile kojarzę Lumiere z tego forum jest architektką i pracuje (albo pracowała) właśnie w pracowni Lipińscy i chyba właśnie gdzieś w Twoich okolicach..

co do kosztów to licz 2.5 tysiąca do wprowadzenia się.. i jakieś 120-130 m po podłogach na dole starczy

----------


## jajmar

> 120x2.5tyś = 274tyś
> To jest absolutne minimum, jeśli sie nie jest samorobem


Trudno się z tym nie zgodzić. 

#malgos.ty - zawodowo zajmuje sie budownictwem, mieszkam na Podkarpaciu (gdzie ceny robocizny są trochę niższe), dom skończyłem w 2007 roku. Potem w 2009 go przebudowałem pod działalność. W 2013 rozpocząłem dobudowę którą w rok skończyłem. Potem wiosną tego roku remont kilku pomieszczeń w starej części. Ogólnie znam lokalne sklepy ceny mam tu pewne "znajomości" ale domku 120m2 za 200 tys bym nie sklecił. 

W tym wszystkim jest jeszcze jedna kwestia, Tobie zależy na czasie realizacji (nie możesz budowy ciągnąć latami jak sprzedaż dom) czyli aby budować musisz mieć kasę w kieszeni. Budowa to ciągłe wydatki im szybciej budujesz tym szybciej kasa znika niby oczywista sprawa ale jak wydajesz 30-40 tys /mc a tu gołe ściany to zaczynasz się obawiać o finisz. Warto mieć bufor bezpieczeństwa jakiś kredyt, debet. 

I na koniec to co Ci tu wszyscy napiszemy i tak musisz sama przemyśleć. Każdy z nas ma inne potrzeby i doświadczenia. Zakup budynku do remontu nie musi być z góry zły. Ale to określona bryła pomieszczenia itd, do tego niewiadomy stan, ale często  da się tam szybko zamieszkać a później można "latami" to ulepszać. Nowy budynek wymaga więcej czasu aby dojść do stanu do mieszkania. 
Budowa systemem gospodarczym (ekipami) pochłania ogromna ilość czasu, śmiało można napisać że to etat,  dogadanie ekipy, zakupy materiałów , wyszukanie zaplanowanie wszystkiego zajmuje sporo czasu. Z tego co zrozumiałem  domku chcesz bardziej Ty niż mąż, czyli budowa na Twojej głowie. Dasz radę to pociągnąć (zakładając że masz kasę) przez rok?  Dodatkowe kilka godzin dziennie obowiązków. Nie ma zmiłuj się im wiecej sie angażujesz tym wyjdzie taniej co wiesz po remoncie, ale jest jakaś wartość graniczna i często ona trafia w te 2,0-2,5 tys za m2.

----------


## malgos.ty

Ale trzeba było się napocić żeby od Państwa takie informacje dostać.

a jeżeli chodzi o piętrowy to nigdy nie chciałam własnie ze względu na małą.

Tak na marginesie:
Sam Remont mieszkania wyniósł prawie 70 tys. Całkowicie przystosowany dla osoby na wózku lub z balkonikiem.

Dałam sobie rade z remontem to i dam z domem.
Jasne że to nie to samo , ale..

----------


## malgos.ty

> dlaczego??
> 
> 
> ja tez mam z ceramicznej, wyszło wcale nie drożej niz dobra blacha, a to jedna z rzeczy których nie zmienisz potem.. a jak poddasze ma być uzytkowe czyli przy deszczu blacha w porównaniu z dachówką niesamowicie hałasuje.. 
> 
> poza tym (nawiązując do PW) cały czas skupiasz się na mniej istotnych rzeczach.. i zastanawiam się czemu uparłaś się na projekt kupowany.. zauważ ze do ceny projektu lekko licząc trzeba dodać 1500 zł na adaptację a jak dojdą zmiany to więcej.. 
> przeczytaj to proszę uważnie, bo budowa domu w Twojej sytuacji to poważna decyzja - nie tylko finansowa a o tym aspekcie nikt nie napisał:
> 
> masz niepełnosprawne dziecko.. oczywiście życzę córce jak najlepiej, żeby rehabilitacja udała się całkowicie ale sama piszesz że póki co jeszcze to potrwa, i że z chodzeniem na razie nie jest tak super.. odżałowałbym te parę stów więcej i zrobiłbym projekt indywidualny - chodzi o rzeczy prozaiczne - typu szersze schody do których można wsadzić windę czy zrobić większe pochwyty, odpowiednio dopasować łazienkę (szeroki prysznic, uchwyty przy sedesie, możliwość podjazdu wózkiem, zjazd z domu na zewnątrz, zero progów.. chyba że chcesz córce ograniczyć i tak niekiedy trudno dostępną przestrzeń.. u nas dom jest jaki jest właśnie dlatego że na starość może byc potrzeba swobodnego poruszania się naszego czy rodzicow (teściowa ma 80lat) i tak dom był zrobiony żeby nie było potrzeby wchodzić po schodach. 
> ...



Dziękuje Panie Arturze za uwagę związaną z  projektem. O tym nie pomyślałam.

----------


## krbaton

> Ale trzeba było się napocić żeby od Państwa takie informacje dostać.
> 
> a jeżeli chodzi o piętrowy to nigdy nie chciałam własnie ze względu na małą.
> 
> Tak na marginesie:
> Sam Remont mieszkania wyniósł prawie 70 tys. Całkowicie przystosowany dla osoby na wózku lub z balkonikiem.
> 
> Dałam sobie rade z remontem to i dam z domem.
> Jasne że to nie to samo , ale..


A tu masz moje ceny  :smile:  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...5%82%29/page66

----------


## malgos.ty

Bardzo dziękuję,  

W takim razie mam dużo do przemyślenia.

Już nie będę przeszkadzać

----------


## sSiwy12

> Wg czego sa ustalane te koszty tzn. na ile sa wiarygodne  wg Ciebie?


To jest wstępny wskaźnik, określony na podstawie średnich kosztów w Polsce i w woj. dolnośląskim oraz "uzupełniony" o średnią cen z danej miejscowości (różnice są duże)
W przypadku konkretnej analizy, korygujemy o dodatkowe koszty np. przyłączy, które wymagają dalszego doprowadzenia mediów. 
Jest to cena samego domu - bez zagospodarowania terenu, ogrodzenia, utwardzenia dojazdów i dojścia do budynku.
Cena za budowę przez firmę.
Ceny materiałów budowlanych (ze średniej półki) w detalu, pomniejszone o "normalne" upusty na danym terenie.

----------


## DEZET

> Ja mam już dom 150m2. Całość, włącznie z przyłączem gazowym + prąd + przyłącze kanalizacyjne + elektryk, hydraulik + tynki idt. wyniosło mnie 320 tys. zł. z podłogówką.
> Ziemia pod trawę + ogrodzenie frontowe około 12 tys. zł. 
> Kuchnia 15 tys. + meble w salonie, w sypialni i u dzieciaków + łazienka = nie chce mi się tego liczyć, ale całość przekroczyła 400 tys zł. (.....).


Jak się to ma do informacji w profilu: "kiedyś zbuduję" ? Ładnie tak kłamać?

----------


## miloszenko

Straszne wojny tutaj, jak zwykle co pare stron  :smile: 

A rachunek jest bardzo prosty. Prosze przyjac m2 domu 2500 brutto dla domow z przedzialu 100-150 m2.

Robocizna to ok. 40-50% kosztow calosci.

Czyli 100m2 to samych materialow bedzie ok 130 tys, mowimy oczywiscie o samym budynku, dzienniki budowy samorobow pokazuja, zeby ogarnac wjazd, brame, troche ogrod to trzeba nieco dorzucic  :smile: 

Jesli ktos celuje w 150m2 to same materialy wyjda ok. 180-200 tys, i to przy zalozeniu 100 % prac tymi recami !!!

Czy mozna postawic i urzadzic dom za 200 000? Jasne, ze mozna, ale trzeba sie narobic !!!

Jeszcze raz polecam dzenniki samorobow, tam jest naprawde kopalani wiedzy co za ile i jak  :smile:

----------


## tommik67

Wykończenie zaczynam, do tej pory poszło ok 110 tyś, jeszcze 20tyś i można będzie mebelki wstawiać.

----------


## _artur_

> Wykończenie zaczynam, do tej pory poszło ok 110 tyś, jeszcze 20tyś i można będzie mebelki wstawiać.


a coś bliżej? dzienni budowy gdzieś masz? bo to raczej trollowaniem pachnie..

----------


## tommik67

A widzę, że kolega mieszka niedaleko. Zapraszam przy okazji na budowę. Mam się czym pochwalić a i piwka też się możemy napić.

----------


## noname2

> Wykończenie zaczynam, do tej pory poszło ok 110 tyś, jeszcze 20tyś i można będzie mebelki wstawiać.


110 tys  , ale na co? na wykonczenie ? czy w ogole?  
A z innej beczki.
Tak się zastanawiam odnosnie tych wycen . Mowimy o jakim standardzie ? Ilu litrowy dom? Normowy czy ponadnormowy.Ponadnormowy o ile?

Sasiad pyta mnie: ile zuzywasz rocznie na ogrzewanie ? 
A jakie ma to znaczenie jesli nie skonfrontuje się tego z kwotą inwestycji? 
Przecież spokojnie można zjechać do poziomu powiedzmy 300zl/rok na CO w domu 150m2 -500m3 kubatura , tylko jakim kosztem?

----------


## tommik67

110 tyś wydałem do tej pory. Pow zabudowy 80m2 poddasze użytkowe, dach 2 spadowy 150m dachówka ceramiczna, płyta fundamentowa, ściany beton komórkowy, strop z dwuteowników drewnianych. Niewielki GWC rurowy. Jeszcze nieocieplone, ale to będzie robione po przeprowadzce. Większość ogrzewania zapewnią mi solary planuję na nie wydać nie więcej niż 2tyś. Zaraz ktoś napisze,  że jestem trollem. Część ogrzewania grzałkami a część pompa ciepła, chociaż może się okazać, że to zbędny wydatek. Jeśli moje obliczenia nie są błędne, to w ostatecznym rozrachunku powinienem się zbliżyć do domu pasywnego. Zastosowałem dużo rozwiązań niekonwencjonalnych nigdzie indziej nie spotykanych, ale to inna bajka. Wszystko budowane samodzielnie czasem z synem i żoną.

----------


## noname2

> 110 tyś wydałem do tej pory. ....


super byloby jakbys kiedys opisal rozwiazania. 
Uwielbiam jak jest coś robione na maximum z minimum bez powaznej stracie na jakości.
 Dom za 700 tyś to można przez telefon postawic nie przyjeżdzajac na budowe. 
W takich pieniadzach jak Ty piszesz to już się trzeba mocno pochylić  . A jeszcze jak wyjdzie  standard okołopasywny  ?
Pozdro

----------


## _artur_

> A widzę, że kolega mieszka niedaleko. Zapraszam przy okazji na budowę. Mam się czym pochwalić a i piwka też się możemy napić.


pewnie, w skarżysku jestem co dwa-trzy tygodnie, więc chętnie skorzystam, zwłaszcza ze piszesz o paru ciekawych rozwiązaniach które zastosowałeś.. u mnie też parę nietypowych rozwiązań jest.. załóż dziennik budowy to pewnie ktoś skorzysta.. a co do kosztów - to kluczem u Ciebie są dwie rzeczy powierzchnia i wszystko samemu.. opisz coś więcej to moźe coś się doradzi..

----------


## jajmar

> 110 tyś wydałem do tej pory. Pow zabudowy 80m2 poddasze użytkowe, dach 2 spadowy 150m dachówka ceramiczna, płyta fundamentowa, ściany beton komórkowy, strop z dwuteowników drewnianych. Niewielki GWC rurowy. Jeszcze nieocieplone, ale to będzie robione po przeprowadzce. Większość ogrzewania zapewnią mi solary planuję na nie wydać nie więcej niż 2tyś. Zaraz ktoś napisze,  że jestem trollem. Część ogrzewania grzałkami a część pompa ciepła, chociaż może się okazać, że to zbędny wydatek. Jeśli moje obliczenia nie są błędne, to w ostatecznym rozrachunku powinienem się zbliżyć do domu pasywnego. Zastosowałem dużo rozwiązań niekonwencjonalnych nigdzie indziej nie spotykanych, ale to inna bajka. Wszystko budowane samodzielnie czasem z synem i żoną.


Takich głupot dawno tu nie było. Niby meble wstawia ale ocieplenia nie ma, CO również nie ma (brak pompy), grzanie solarami na które wyda 2 tyś. 

Może poprosimy o   fotki tego cuda. 

Nie wierzę w to co czytam

----------


## tommik67

Super. Wymiana doświadczeń zawsze wskazana. Zacznę od podstaw. Płyta fundamentowa - jako podbudowa użyte szkło piankowe. Materiał znaleziony przypadkiem jako zamiennik żwiru. Cena żwiru w okolicach Skarżyska dochodzi do 100 zł za tonę. potrzebne mi było 33m3 czyli ok 70 t. koszt łatwo policzyć. Znalazłem zamiennik w Niemczech. cena za m3 bardzo przyzwoita. Szkło piankowe załatwiło mi szereg problemów związanych z podciąganiem kapilarnym.
Poziom  wody na działce bardzo wysoki. Jak rozpoczynałem budowę 5 lat temu żeby wykopać dziurę 0,5 m musiałem mieć pompę włączoną, a lato 2010 było bardzo suche. Moja płyta i ściany na niej stojące nie mają żadnej hydroizolacji. Nigdzie nic nie podciąga. 
Dobra północ już, koniec pisania. Następne odcinki wkrótce. Może nawet dziennik założę, ale to trochę czasu potrzeba a ja tylko w niedziele mogę. Tak mnie dzisiaj zebrało na pisanie po sobotnim spotkaniu w Warszawie.

----------


## jajmar

> Moja płyta i ściany na niej stojące nie mają żadnej hydroizolacji.


Czyli już wiemy w 5 lat pobudowałeś 80m2 zabudowy, bez CO, bez ocieplenie i bez hydroizolacji. I wiemy że wyszło tanio. Czekamy na więcej informacji.

----------


## tommik67

Ależ dzięki koledze jajmar, że uświadomił mi mą niezrównaną głupotę, no bo jak wstawić meble do domu bez ocieplenia i pompy ciepła.

Każdy idzie swoją drogą , a szanowny kolega obrażając mnie pokazuje tylko kim sam jest.

Jak na razie pomimo braku ocieplenia ścian temperatury wewnątrz  domu kształtują się następująco w ostatnią zimę temperatura nie spadła poniżej 5stC, a bywało, że przez 2 tygodnie nikogo nie było na budowie.Podczas prób z piecem własnej konstrukcji bazującym na wkładzie kominkowym udało się osiągnąć  po 4 godzinach 17stC w najdalszym pomieszczeniu. delta T 12 K. Po 18 godzinach nieobecności temperatura spadła do 9stC, przy temperaturze zewnętrnej -5 -8 stC. Prototyp pieca powstał, efekty bardzo obiecujące, na pewno szczegółowe dane opublikuję na forum. Po doświadczeniach z piecem podjąłem decyzję, że kominka a tym samym kotłowni w salonie ani w całym domu nie będzie.
Temperatury z ostatnich miesięcy: najwyższa zanotowana temperatura w salonie 26stC, na piętrze 29stC temperatura powietrza z GWC 23stC.

----------


## tommik67

O solarach za 2 tyś zapomniałem. Będzie to trzeci solar zamontowany przeze mnie. 2 poprzednie stoją u mojego kolegi. Pierwszy kosztował z przeróbką instalacji CO 1,5 tyś, drugi 1100. Mój będzie droższy bo muszę zmienić fabryczną konstrukcję, dokupić odpowiednie naczynie wzbiorcze i wykonać instalację do podłączenia bufora. Bufor z nierdzewki powinien przyjechać w tytm tygodniu.

----------


## fotohobby

A jak się chcesz wprowadzić do domu, który nie posiada ocieplania, w związku z czym jego budowa nie została ukończona ?
Na "lewo" ?

----------


## noname2

> Bierz. Tylko licz te 2.5tyś złotych/m2 za dom bez plotka.
> .....
> Podajesz domy o metrażu 120m2. 
> 120x2.5tyś = 274tyś
> To jest absolutne minimum, jeśli sie nie jest samorobem


Zgadzam się w 100%


Znajomy znajomego , ktory ma znajomego jeżdził HDS-em kilka lat. W ciągu tego czasu nasciągał gratów na budowe domu . Slupy z których bedzie wyciągał stal , bloczki H+H , jakies "stare" okna (roczne bo ktoś wyrzucał ). Kostki tyle że może sciane trówarstwowa robić  :smile:  Żwiru swojego ma od cholery. Generalnie ma tego tyle że teraz potrzebuje czasu żeby to wszystko ze śwagrami poskladac do kupy. Opału na X lat.Jemu się nic nie opłaca  oprócz palenia drewnem.

Każdy zna pewnie takie przypadki. Ale REALNIE a nie poza Matrixem .....to 2,5 tyś mkw

W zasadzie to koszty powinno się podawać do stanu deweloperskiego domu normowego. Każda ucięcie "litra" z domu to koszt. 
Wykończeniówka to temat tak szeroki i tak glęboki , a gusta ..o ktorych się nie dyskutuje
A na pytanie czy da się pobudować dom za 200 tys , powinno paść pytanie : a jaki dom ? o jakim zapotrzebowaniu? kształcie dachu? warunkach gruntowych?czym grzany?etc
Oczywiście mogę się mylić ............

----------


## tommik67

No racja, ale czy to znaczy, że przebywać nie mogę ani umeblować.

----------


## Nefer

Obawiam się, że to już oceni inspektor  :smile:

----------


## jasiek71

> A jak się chcesz wprowadzić do domu, który nie posiada ocieplania, w związku z czym jego budowa nie została ukończona ?
> Na "lewo" ?


ściana z B-K jest też i ociepleniem ... :yes:

----------


## Bejaro

> No racja, ale czy to znaczy, że przebywać nie mogę ani umeblować.


Możesz ale jak nie ocieplisz teraz na dniach to zimą ogrzewanie .....

Jeszcze jedno nareszcie napisano nie da się samemu wybudować szybko,a o ile pamietam to Małgoś zakładała rok na budowę.

Pięć lat czynszu ....

----------


## jasiek71

> O solarach za 2 tyś zapomniałem. Będzie to trzeci solar zamontowany przeze mnie. 2 poprzednie stoją u mojego kolegi. Pierwszy kosztował z przeróbką instalacji CO 1,5 tyś, drugi 1100. Mój będzie droższy bo muszę zmienić fabryczną konstrukcję, dokupić odpowiednie naczynie wzbiorcze i wykonać instalację do podłączenia bufora. Bufor z nierdzewki powinien przyjechać w tytm tygodniu.


bardzo mnie ciekawi co można zrobić za 2k i to w dodatku wspomagające w znacznym stopniu ogrzewanie ...??

----------


## noname2

> Możesz ale jak nie ocieplisz teraz na dniach to zimą ogrzewanie .....
> 
> Jeszcze jedno nareszcie napisano nie da się samemu wybudować szybko,a o ile pamietam to Małgoś zakładała rok na budowę.
> 
> Pięć lat czynszu ....


Da się .
Tylko trzeba zmienić podejscie , technologie budowy,
Czy naprawdę sam , czy przez sam rozumie ja z teściem i szwagrem i jeszcze ktoś . 
Czy chalupa parterowa czy inna. 
Trzeba się dobrze przygotować . Nie mówie o tym konkretnym przypadku . ale jesli ktoś ma kilka lat na planowanie to mysle że  się da.
I caly czas mówie o stanie deweloperskim . Na wykonczeniówce można utknąć a nawet się zakopać i okopać. Wszystko zależy od "fanaberyji"

----------


## fotohobby

> ściana z B-K jest też i ociepleniem ...


Jeśli była tak projektowana, dom spełnia ówczesne Warynki Techniczne i otrzymał pozwolenie na budowę, to nie ma problemu.
Ale jeśli w projekcie była izolacja, to juz tak różowo nie jest.

----------


## noname2

Pytanie czy da się wybudować dom za X należaloby zmienić na jaki dom wybuduje za X , ale tutaj już wiele odpowiedzi na to pytanie padło.
Później należy zadać sobie pytanie czy warto wybudować taki dom. 

Ostatnio uczestniczylem w kilku rozmowach na temat termomodernizacji , zmiany sposobu ogrzewania itd 
Głowa puchnie . W co sie nie wdepnie to uciekamy na "trochę " albo odsuwamy problem .....do nastepnego razu.A skala przedsięwzięcia w już użytkowanych w końcu domach, logistycznie do ogarniecia spora.

Parafrazujac tekst 
Nie ma drogi do pokoju. To pokój jest droga

Można powiedzieć -Nie ma drogi do energooszczędności . To energooszczędność jest drogą.

Tutaj glowa puchnie  od jednego : w co wejść ?, bo większość rozwiązań grzewczych jest inwestycyjnie za droga(ekonomicznie nieuzasadniona). 
 Farelki i tania Pci do CWU wychodzą najtaniej.

----------


## tommik67

Pisałem jakie były temperatury w domu podczas ostatniej zimy. Nie było tak źle. Poza tym jednak w przeprowadzka będzie musiała poczekać.
Na początku budowało się szybko. Wykopy i zbrojenie na koniec listopada 2010. Płyta zalana  z końcem maja 2011. Koniec funduszy. W lipcu przyznana pożyczka budowlana 30 tyś zł.Przedpłata na beton komórkowy i dalsze 3 tygodnie oczekiwania. Murować zacząłem w połowie sierpnia 2011 we wrześniu zalany wieniec. Październik zrobiony strop. z końcem października na ściankach kolanowych został ułożony prowizoryczny dach z belek I-beam i przykryty plandeką. Guzik to dało, bo wiatry w zimie zerwały plandekę. Przez zimę trzeba było trochę dorobić bo koniec funduszy. 1 maja 2012 zalany drugi wieniec z pomocą  rodziny. W czerwcu przyjechało drewno na więźbę i na strop na strych, strugane suszone KVH z Austrii 320e za qm. W lipcu zakończony drugi strop i postawione krokwie. No i stop.Podczas przygotowywania łat pod dachówkę wypadek z pilarką tarczową wyłączył mnie na przeszło 2 miesiące. Niezbyt czyste cięcie na długości 15 cm i 5 cm głębokie wzdłuż mięśnia trójgłowego prawego uda. W końcu listopada 2012 położyłem ostatnią dachówkę nelskamp ds6, Rok 2013 bez większych zmian, zbieranie kasy, choroby dzieci itp.. Z końcem roku zamontowałem okna, profil aluplast najlepszy jaki był i pakiet trzyszybowy efektora.. Montaż w warstwie ocieplenia na wspornikach własnego pomysłu. Rok 2014  schody sucha zabudowa, część instalacji elektrycznej

----------


## jajmar

> Ależ dzięki koledze jajmar, że uświadomił mi mą niezrównaną głupotę, no bo jak wstawić meble do domu bez ocieplenia i pompy ciepła.
> 
> Każdy idzie swoją drogą , a szanowny kolega obrażając mnie pokazuje tylko kim sam jest.


Wyluzuj, wyskoczyłeś jak filip z konopi z hasłem że wydałeś na dom 110 tyś, a później cedzisz że nie masz ogrzewania, ocieplenia izolacji. W świetle prawa taki budynek jest nieskończony więc ile wydasz na jego skończenie nie wiadomo. 

Może podasz kwotę jak skończysz dom i będziesz miał jego odbiór.

----------


## Hakan3954

Wg mnie nie. Pod klucz w jako takim standardzie - NIE. ALe to wszystko zależy od regionu i wkładu pracy własnej. Jeżeli WSZYSTKOW będziesz wykonywać sam (z rodziną i znajomymi), przy tanich materiałach - to masz szansę. Inaczej zapomnij. Ja planowałam swój dom (GLX19 ze studia Atrium) postawić za 250kPLN, a już wydałam 300kPLN i do skończenia z płotem i działka brakuje jakiś 100kPLN. Budowa na Górnym Śląsku.

----------


## noname2

> A gazeta wybiórcza co jakiś czas przekonuje, że spokojnie za 100 tysięcy można dom postawić


Pewnie mają na myśli kwoty w Euro. 
Jeśli w PLN-ach to ciekawe co to za dom by wyszedł? Wybiórczej nie czytam bo skończyły mi się gumowe rękawiczki.....

Na obecnych, "GRUBYCH" inwestycjach marnuje się tyle towaru że jak by dobrze pogadał to w tych pieniądzach by chałupę postawił. 
Bareja nadal miałby co robić.

----------


## tommik67

Kolego jajmar nie wiesz co jest zrobione i ile pozostało do zrobienia to nie komentuj, w dodatku w sposób niezbyt kulturalny. Napisałem że jeszcze 20tyś brakuje żeby meble wstawiać to znaczy że tyle brakuje. Jak na razie do tej pory wydałem mniej niż zakładałem. Przy CO brakuje tylko źródła ciepła i bufora. To ile może to kosztować?Nawet na upartego mogę wykorzystać prototyp mojego pieca i palić drewnem za darmo. Owszem mogę założyć pompę ciepła 5 odwiertów po 100m i wybulić na to 100tyś, tylko po co. Mogę założyć solary za 40 tyś i mieć z nimi niekończące się problemy. Mogę zamontować drzwi wewnętrzne po 2 tyś i złocone klamki. Tylko, że drzwi kupiłem z nadwyżek magazynowych po 130zł z satynowymi klamkami i  są to drzwi bardo dobrej jakości. Ok nie każdy ma taką okazję. Do ocieplenia mam w zasadzie 2 ściany bez otworów 4,2x12m, niestety muszę z tym poczekać na zakład energetyczny z jedną ścianą i na solary z drugą. W pozostałe 2 ściany raczej wiele ocieplenia nie wejdzie. Warstwa styropianu 15 cm grafit  wyjdzie ok 20m3, z klejem będzie kosztować 5tyś? Bym miał nadwyżkę kasy to pewnie robiła by ekipa 20 tyś albo i więcej. Ale  temat jest czy można marzyć o postawieniu domu za 200tyś. Tak marzyć można, ale tak na prawdę jest to bardzo trudne. Moi znajomi budują już 8lat. Domek  ma podobną kubaturę co mój. Kosztowało ich to ok 250tyś. i będzie kosztować jeszcze co najmniej 100tyś. zanim się przeprowadzą i będą mieli zwykły niespełniający obecnych standardów dom. U mnie będzie pełne sterowanie, bo przy instalacji wyłączników do każdego doprowadziłem skrętkę. Worek analogowo-cyfrowych czujników temperatury kosztuje 10$, to samo z czujnikami wilgotności. Główne sterowanie będzie prawdopodobnie na raspberry i do tego kilka modułów na atmedze. Mógłbym oczywiście zainstalować KNX zamówić ekipę i mieć wszystko na gotowo, ale  wtedy nie mógłbym sobie w tym pogrzebać  :smile: . 
Miałem plany na ten tydzień założyć bufor i zrobić kawałek instalacji. Kicha wyszła, do końca tygodnia jestem uziemiony bo mały jest chory.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Kolego jajmar nie wiesz co jest zrobione i ile pozostało do zrobienia to nie komentuj, w dodatku w sposób niezbyt kulturalny. Napisałem że jeszcze 20tyś brakuje żeby meble wstawiać to znaczy że tyle brakuje. Jak na razie do tej pory wydałem mniej niż zakładałem. Przy CO brakuje tylko źródła ciepła i bufora. To ile może to kosztować?Nawet na upartego mogę wykorzystać prototyp mojego pieca i palić drewnem za darmo. Owszem mogę założyć pompę ciepła 5 odwiertów po 100m i wybulić na to 100tyś, tylko po co. Mogę założyć solary za 40 tyś i mieć z nimi niekończące się problemy. Mogę zamontować drzwi wewnętrzne po 2 tyś i złocone klamki. Tylko, że drzwi kupiłem z nadwyżek magazynowych po 130zł z satynowymi klamkami i  są to drzwi bardo dobrej jakości. Ok nie każdy ma taką okazję. Do ocieplenia mam w zasadzie 2 ściany bez otworów 4,2x12m, niestety muszę z tym poczekać na zakład energetyczny z jedną ścianą i na solary z drugą. W pozostałe 2 ściany raczej wiele ocieplenia nie wejdzie. Warstwa styropianu 15 cm grafit  wyjdzie ok 20m3, z klejem będzie kosztować 5tyś? Bym miał nadwyżkę kasy to pewnie robiła by ekipa 20 tyś albo i więcej. Ale  temat jest czy można marzyć o postawieniu domu za 200tyś. Tak marzyć można, ale tak na prawdę jest to bardzo trudne. Moi znajomi budują już 8lat. Domek  ma podobną kubaturę co mój. Kosztowało ich to ok 250tyś. i będzie kosztować jeszcze co najmniej 100tyś. zanim się przeprowadzą i będą mieli zwykły niespełniający obecnych standardów dom. U mnie będzie pełne sterowanie, bo przy instalacji wyłączników do każdego doprowadziłem skrętkę. Worek analogowo-cyfrowych czujników temperatury kosztuje 10$, to samo z czujnikami wilgotności. Główne sterowanie będzie prawdopodobnie na raspberry i do tego kilka modułów na atmedze. Mógłbym oczywiście zainstalować KNX zamówić ekipę i mieć wszystko na gotowo, ale  wtedy nie mógłbym sobie w tym pogrzebać . 
> Miałem plany na ten tydzień założyć bufor i zrobić kawałek instalacji. Kicha wyszła, do końca tygodnia jestem uziemiony bo mały jest chory.


Powiedz co udawadniasz i komu?.Spinasz się tym  theatrum pisząc dużo sprzecznych z rzeczywistością form zagospodarowanie w tanie inwestycje swego lokum.Nawrzeszczales fachowoscia i nie ugrales nic.

----------


## jajmar

> Kolego jajmar nie wiesz co jest zrobione i ile pozostało do zrobienia to nie komentuj,


Odniosłem się po raz kolejny do Twoich wpisów.

----------


## tommik67

> Powiedz co udawadniasz i komu?.Spinasz się tym  theatrum pisząc dużo sprzecznych z rzeczywistością form zagospodarowanie w tanie inwestycje swego lokum.Nawrzeszczales fachowoscia i nie ugrales nic.


Tak wiem. Polska język, trudna język.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tak wiem. Polska język, trudna język.


Kolego nie win Polski i narodowego języka.To ty jesteś zaprzeczeniem mowy polskiej.Roszczenia,dniowy prawie tryb rozkazujący Powiadam ci zmień podejście.

----------


## tommik67

Tak zgadzam się, jak byłem piękny i młody to piłem polskie wina z Bodzentyna. Teraz nie ma już takiego wina

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tak zgadzam się, jak byłem piękny i młody to piłem polskie wina z Bodzentyna. Teraz nie ma już takiego wina


Widzisz i zrozumiałeś .To najbardziej trendy w tropikach o marzeniach w budowaniu.Powodzenia w innym wymiarze .

----------


## tommik67

No i po co było się tak denerwować. Walić w klawisze, aż literki poginęły.
Jako wykonawca szanowny kolega zna ceny materiałów i wie ile kosztuje roboczogodzina. Tylko, że czasem to przesada i cena oraz termin dyktowany przez " szanującego się " wykonawcę jest nie do przyjęcia. 

Przykład 1
W lipcu  2013 szukałem firmy, która w rozsądnym terminie położy na moim dachu membranę, zamontuje łaty i przykryje dachówką. Dach dwuspadowy bez okien i kominów 150m2. Cena nie była decydująca, jako, że cierpię na lęk wysokości byłem gotów przeznaczyć na ten cel 10 tyś zł. ( Ale skrobina ze mnie) Robota dla 2 ludzi na tydzień. Terminy i ceny były powalające od 17 do 30 tyś i najbliższy termin na marzec. 
Dzięki temu pokrycie dachu kosztowało mnie:
1. Dużo strachu i pewien uszczerbek na zdrowiu, ale to przez własną głupotę.
2. 14 tyś dachówka ceramiczna z akcesoriami i rynnami.
3. 2500 zł membrana
4. 1500 zł łaty i wkręty
Razem 18 tyś.

Przykład 2
W czerwcu tego roku rozpocząłem poszukiwania wykonawcy przyłącza wodnego i kanalizacyjnego. 45m długość wody do wpinki, 40m kanalizacji do studzienki. Znalazłem 2 wykonawców, którzy zgodzili się wstępnie podjąć zadania. Pierwszy nie przyjechał na umówione oględziny i nie odbierał telefonów. Drugi przyjechał obejrzał i mówi- panie ciężko będzie bo tu kurzawka jest. Zrobiłbym to za jakieś 6 tyś kanalizacja i może trochę taniej woda, no z materiałem cena ale tera to czasu ni ma bo robote mom. Zadzwoń pan we wrześniu to może się co skombinuje. 
Cóż zrobić trzeba było szwagrów i sąsiada skrzyknąć, zamówić koparkę i w połowie sierpnia robota została zrobiona. Koszty minikoparka 600zł za 2 dni
materiały 1800zł - nawiertka z zasuwą, studzienka wodomierzowa ,rury 160 sn8, rozeta kanalizacyjna. rura pe 40.
Wydatków na zakończenie roboty nie liczę, bo było miło i wszyscy dobrze się bawili  :smile: 
Jak widać da się, na tych tylko 2 przykładach zaoszczędziłem 30-40 tyś. Nadmieniam, wszystkie materiały kupiłem z legalnej dystrybucji i mam na nie paragony i faktury.

 Tak to się odbywa w moim wymiarze.

----------


## Bracianka

W kwestie techniczne poprzednich postów nie wnikam, bo nie bardzo się znam, albo myślę inaczej, ale pod ostatnim postem Tommika aż chciałoby się kliknąć "Lubię to"  :wink:  Też mieliśmy wycenę podłogówki na ponad 30 tysięcy (bez kotła i zasobnika), gdzie za rozłożenie rurek pan zawołał sobie 2000zł...

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No i po co było się tak denerwować. Walić w klawisze, aż literki poginęły.
> Jako wykonawca szanowny kolega zna ceny materiałów i wie ile kosztuje roboczogodzina. Tylko, że czasem to przesada i cena oraz termin dyktowany przez " szanującego się " wykonawcę jest nie do przyjęcia. 
> 
> Przykład 1
> W lipcu  2013 szukałem firmy, która w rozsądnym terminie położy na moim dachu membranę, zamontuje łaty i przykryje dachówką. Dach dwuspadowy bez okien i kominów 150m2. Cena nie była decydująca, jako, że cierpię na lęk wysokości byłem gotów przeznaczyć na ten cel 10 tyś zł. ( Ale skrobina ze mnie) Robota dla 2 ludzi na tydzień. Terminy i ceny były powalające od 17 do 30 tyś i najbliższy termin na marzec. 
> Dzięki temu pokrycie dachu kosztowało mnie:
> 1. Dużo strachu i pewien uszczerbek na zdrowiu, ale to przez własną głupotę.
> 2. 14 tyś dachówka ceramiczna z akcesoriami i rynnami.
> 3. 2500 zł membrana
> ...


Witam.
ad 2.
Nieśmiało zapytam.Kto ci wystawił fakturę??? .Kto dokonał wpisu w DB ??? .Czy Kierbud widział twe poczynania ze szwagrami ??? Skąd wzięła się kwota 30-40 tyś.Wymiar fajny li tylko jak na razie twój .

----------


## _artur_

Tommik67 jak masz zdjęcia to załóż dziennik budowy, opisz projekt, etapy bo tak to będzie zawsze to samo..

----------


## radek508

Witam 
Czy wybuduję taki domek http://www.dominanta.pl/projekty-domow/lolek-n  Mieszcząc się w kwocie z tematu? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## jajmar

> Witam 
> Czy wybuduję taki domek http://www.dominanta.pl/projekty-domow/lolek-n  Mieszcząc się w kwocie z tematu? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Nie.

----------


## ojojoj

Cześć  :smile: 
Skończyły się przepychanki , więc przypomnę się z pytaniem  :smile: 





> cześć 
> 
> a taki model chałupy na ile byście wycenili ? Bliżej 200tys czy dalej ? 
> 
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...me582117a844aa


Alternatywnie spoglądam na 
http://www.slonecznedomy.pl/pl/Projekty-domow/Bora-Bora
http://z500.pl/projekt/227/Z259,maly...ne-ogolne.html
ale te dwa to już raczej będzie drożej i najdrożej?

----------


## jajmar

Masz taka dowolność z dachem? Najczęściej MPZP nie pozwala na płaski i dwuspad na tej samej działce. Co do cen było już setki razy pow x2500 to minimum.

----------


## ojojoj

akurat mam taką dowolność  :smile:  w moim mieście jest kilka osiedli, gdzie dach płaski nie jest niemile widziany, natomiast nie podobaja się płoty z betonowych elementów  i te są zakazane  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> Witam 
> Czy wybuduję taki domek http://www.dominanta.pl/projekty-domow/lolek-n  Mieszcząc się w kwocie z tematu? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Nawet na stronie masz cenę stanu deweloperskiego 243k. Co zrobisz sam? Pewnie niewiele, więc ekipom trzeba zapłacić. Może coś tam urwiesz z tej kwoty, ale te ww 2500/m2 liczyć trzeba, żeby się potem nie zdziwić.

----------


## Umka

> Witam 
> Czy wybuduję taki domek http://www.dominanta.pl/projekty-domow/lolek-n  Mieszcząc się w kwocie z tematu? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Na pewno. Ale trzeba na wlasna reke szukac materialow, nie zwalajac tego na "oszczednych' wykonawcow, no i troche pracy wlasnej.

----------


## Umka

> Masz taka dowolność z dachem? Najczęściej MPZP nie pozwala na płaski i dwuspad na tej samej działce. Co do cen było już setki razy pow x2500 to minimum.


Nie wiem jak to liczysz ... naprawde...  :Confused:  Nie wyobrazam sobie moj 200m2  wybudowany za 500k... Caly dom z czesciowym umeblowaniem i meblami do kuchni razem ze sprzetem wyszedl nam 227k wliczajac koszty paliwa na rozjazdy po hurtowniach.

----------


## jajmar

> Nie wiem jak to liczysz ... naprawde...  Nie wyobrazam sobie moj 200m2  wybudowany za 500k... Caly dom z czesciowym umeblowaniem i meblami do kuchni razem ze sprzetem wyszedl nam 227k wliczajac koszty paliwa na rozjazdy po hurtowniach.


Tylko pogratulować. Może wklej tu szczegołowy kosztorys, bo skoro to suma z paliwem to chyba wiesz co i za ile było. 

Jak na razie chyba przebiłaś wszystkich 1135zł/m2 umeblowany  :jaw drop:

----------


## kemot_p

> Jak na razie chyba przebiłaś wszystkich 1135zł/m2 umeblowany


Jakby tak było, to każdy miałby wypasioną wille z basenem...  :smile:

----------


## noname2

> Nie wiem jak to liczysz ... naprawde...  Nie wyobrazam sobie moj 200m2  wybudowany za 500k... Caly dom z czesciowym umeblowaniem i meblami do kuchni razem ze sprzetem wyszedl nam 227k wliczajac koszty paliwa na rozjazdy po hurtowniach.


Umka nie  znikaj tylko . Proszę, daj więcej szczególów .

----------


## Umka

> Tylko pogratulować. Może wklej tu szczegołowy kosztorys, bo skoro to suma z paliwem to chyba wiesz co i za ile było. 
> 
> Jak na razie chyba przebiłaś wszystkich 1135zł/m2 umeblowany


Czesciowo umeblowany. Kuchnia ze sprzetem kosztowala ok. 9tys - meble z ikea, sprzet Samsung ze sklepu internetowego - lodowka, piekarnik, plyta indukcyjna etc. Elektryke robil maz, rozprowadzenie wody i kanalizy rowniez - nic szczegolnie trudnego, tylko poczytac troche w internecie. Cala elektryka (materialy) kosztowala ok. 2tys. Rury na wode pex-al-pex plus osprzet razem z mieszaczami okolo 900zl. Wszystko zostalo najpierw przez nas rozrysowane i bardzo dokladnie policzone co do 1cm. Szczegolowego kosztorysu nie bedzie - bardzo dlugo by go pisac, ale powiem tylko ze ytong niemiecki po 8.49 wtedy byl- kupiony w Leroy, dachowke ceramiczna robenowska czarno-brazowa glazurowana udalo nam sie po 24zl za metr kupic w hurtowni, strop ponizej 8tys gestozebrowy z pustakami keramzytowymi na 178m2 z Betardu. Dach ocieplony rockwool'em 30cm toprock i superrock - niedrogo, z fabryki akurat 23.12 dostarczono - promocja w hurtowni byla. Styropian 20cm na scianach i w podlodze po 111zl za m3 0.038W/mK. tez z fabryki - tu znalazlam przedstawiciela i przez niego kupilismy. Jakosci tego styro zazdroscia nam do dzis - jest twardy jak pumex). Okna drutex za 15tys z montazem - w tym 4 trojkaty 3 na 3m i przesowka 2.5 na 3m patio plus fix 3 na 3 i owalne okno 1 na 1.6m. Mozna drozej jak bedzie sie chcialo. Brama garazowa ocieplona amerykanska z gwarancja 15 lat od przedstawiciela z hiszpanii)) 5.5 na 2.5 z automatem za 5tys - mozna drozej jak sie chce.Gres polerowany na caly parter po 23zl za metr w promocji w Leroy -chinski, ale tak samo chinski jak i ten za 120zl za metr - jakosc taka sama. No i tak dalej. W tej kwocie 227 tys sa rowniez ekipy od dachu, stropu i scian zewn. jak rowniez koparka, dzwig, hds i takie tam rozne...). Klucz do taniego budowania moim skromnym zdaniem nie w oszczednosciach na materiale, ale w dokladnym liczeniu i zmudnym poszukiwaniu dobrej ceny. No i obowiazkowe patrzenie na rece przeroznym fachoffcom, z oka nie spuszczac!
Zycze budujacym trafnych wyborow i stalowych nerwow  :bye:

----------


## jajmar

> Cala elektryka (materialy) kosztowala ok. 2tys.


Odniosą sie tylko do tej ceny w ubiegłym roku robiłem elektrykę na 200m2 i wiem ile zapłaciłem. Dla przykładu same gniazda i wyłączniki po sporym upuście w hurtowni to był wydatek 1200zł, osprzęt raczej tańszy niż droższy, nie najtańszy ale patrzyłem na cenę.  Kable , skrzynka zabezpieczenia itd to kolejne tysiące. Robocizna to osobna kwestia. Jak się zmieścić w 2 tys nie wiem, ja nie umiem. Chyba że piszemy o jednym gniazdku na pomieszczenie i wszystko na jednym bezpieczniku.

----------


## radek508

Mam sporo znajomych co mi pomogą w pracach, i sporo też sam umiem i nie boję się uczyć nowych rzeczy.
To myślę że da się ogarnąć?

----------


## Bejaro

> *Jola z Melisy*
> Odnosnie bramy garazowej. My kupilismy w "Bramarrze" - 5,48 na 2,43  ocieplona z automatem i montazem za 6500, 15 lat gwarancji na poszycie.


To Twój post z grupy Wrocławskiej cena coś się nie zgadza...

----------


## Umka

> To Twój post z grupy Wrocławskiej cena coś się nie zgadza...


Oczywiscie ze moj post i nie przecze, dziwne by nikt nie spojrzal na to co pisalam). 5tys brama i 1.5 montaz plus przygotowanie otworu pod nia. Przedstawiciel w Hiszpanii, firma Bramarr wystapila jako posrednik w zamawianiu i skladowaniu do czasu zamontowania oraz przy montowaniu tej bramy. Mozna bylo to wszystko zrobic samemu ale zdecydowalismy ze zaplacimy za montaz. powtorze - brama kosztowala 5 tys, usluga montowania i przygotowania otworu - 1.5 tys.
Jakby nie patrzec 227 tys, nie klamie, nie warto probowac mnie zlapac na niescislosciach). Mniej trucizny, prosze... Nie jestem winna ze nie potrafisz uwierzyc ze mozna za tyle wybudowac dom.

----------


## Bejaro

Czyli np okna 15 a montaż?

----------


## Umka

> Czyli np okna 15 a montaż?


montaz juz w cenie, VAT 8%

----------


## compi

Jejku...... okna 15, brama 5 i mamy prawie 10% kwoty wydanej na cały dom ..... Chyba wszyscy świeżo budujący by tak chcieli   :smile:

----------


## Umka

227-20-9-3=195tys, na dach ze scianami, stropem etc, malo?

----------


## _artur_

tynki, ściany, stropy, dach,  wylewki, podłogi, armatura, farby, schody, drzwi wewnętrzne i wejściowe, piec, dach, ocieplenie, izolacja tarasu itp. - to wszystko za te pieniądze? z tego co piszesz cięższe rzeczy ekipami?

----------


## jajmar

> 227-20-9-3=195tys, na dach ze scianami, stropem etc, malo?


Ile lat budujesz ten dom?

----------


## Nefer

> tynki, ściany, stropy, dach,  wylewki, podłogi, armatura, farby, schody, drzwi wewnętrzne i wejściowe, piec, dach, ocieplenie, izolacja tarasu itp. - to wszystko za te pieniądze? z tego co piszesz cięższe rzeczy ekipami?


Podłogi, płytki, g-k,biały montaż, oświetlenie ..... a kuchnia za 9k? Meble i AGD? To musi być bardzo mała kuchnia. Dobry ekspres do kawy kosztuje minimum 1/3 tych kosztów....

----------


## Bejaro

No i jeszcze elewacja ocieplenie, zródło ciepła wykończenie podłóg na tym metrażu.

----------


## Umka

Z ciekawosci wygrzebalam wniosek o zwrot VAT.. wszystkie faktury do zwrotu sa na kwote 146062,74. Nie ma w tym wiezby, piasku, robocizny, koparki i temu podobnych rzeczy oraz tego co sie nie odlicza. Zostaje prawie 81tys na pozostale rzeczy.

----------


## Bejaro

Piszesz okna z montażem na 8% ,czyli zamknięcie SSO było już na nowych zasadach jak to się ma do kwoty wydanej na starych zasadach zwrotu vatu.

----------


## Nefer

Umka- ależ zakładam, że to szczera prawda. Pozostaje tylko pytanie : za co ta kasa i co jeszcze trzeba kupić. 
Oczywiście każdy ma inne potrzeby - u mnie sprzęt AGD (z pralką) kosztował tyle ile u Ciebie meble do kuchni i AGD. Każdemu według potrzeb. 
Ja miałam do zabudowy 12 metrów, Ty może mniej. Może inne marki, może z wyprzedaży - ale wyżej d... się nie skoczy  :smile: 
Przy budowie można zaoszczędzić w dwóch miejscach: 
- na robociźnie - robiąc samemu/rodziną/przyjaciółki (choć znam przypadek budowy, gdzie inwestor po prostu płacił 50% robocizny, bo jakoś na końcu mu się "nie podobało" - ale to ewenement)
- na materiałach - ale to w ograniczonym zakresie, bo taniej niż koszt produkcji się nie da  (choć tu drugi wyjątek - znam budowę, która trwa 11 lat, bo kolo jeździ po budowach i zbiera to, co komuś zostało - czyli można).
Nie napiszę nic o nielegalnych rozwiązaniach (np. "spadło z TIRa - choć takie przypadki też są znane, ale nie zakładam, że ktoś będzie takie rzeczy pisał publicznie)
Tyle w kwestii realiów. 
Koszt 2.500 to koszt budowy przy wynajęciu firm i niewielkim (lub zerowym) wkładzie własnym. Koszt 1300 za metr to koszt.... jakiś - pytanie za co te pieniądze. 
I myślę,  że tu jest azorek pogrzebany.

----------


## Umka

> tynki, ściany, stropy, dach,  wylewki, podłogi, armatura, farby, schody, drzwi wewnętrzne i wejściowe, piec, dach, ocieplenie, izolacja tarasu itp. - to wszystko za te pieniądze? z tego co piszesz cięższe rzeczy ekipami?


Tynki, sciany, stropy, wylewki, podlogi, armatura, schody (wylewane zelbetowe i to schody razy 2 bo mamy jeszcze  zewnetrzne), drzwi wejsciowe, kominek (pieca nie ma - odpadla cala kotlownia razem z osprzetem i pompkami), dach, ocieplenie (i to nie 10-15cm jak niby oszczedni budujacy tylko 20cm porzadnego styro i 30 cm porzadnej welny w dachu), izolacja tarasu (3 razy papa + mazidla + styro, taras  nad garazem, nie cieknie :smile: , w planach zrobic z tego cos w rodzaju zielonego odwroconego miejscami),  itp - wlasnie, wszystko za te pieniadze... patrzac wstecz wiem ze mozna bylo taniej - nie gorzej, tylko taniej, bardziej nowoczesnie w niektorych przypadkach. I tak - ciezsze rzeczy ekipami - na przyklad strop, dach (caly), sciany zewnetrzne.

----------


## Umka

> Ile lat budujesz ten dom?


budowa trwala 2 lata z ogonkiem

----------


## compi

146062,74 zwrotu? Ktoś jeszcze tak ma przy wydanej kwocie końcowej rzędu 227 tysięcy?

----------


## Nefer

Compi - to nie kwota VATu do zwrotu, tylko suma wydatków od których był liczony VAT  :smile:

----------


## Umka

> Podłogi, płytki, g-k,biały montaż, oświetlenie ..... a kuchnia za 9k? Meble i AGD? To musi być bardzo mała kuchnia. Dobry ekspres do kawy kosztuje minimum 1/3 tych kosztów....


Plytki juz mowilam - po 23 z groszami za m2, do lazienki na dole nie kupowane bo mamy farbe na scianach zamiast plytek pod sufit, do kuchni tez nie bo mam na razie tez farbe zmywalna, ale planuje szklo przy okazji zmiany mebli.

G-k - wlasnorecznie, materialy nie kosztowaly drogo, oswietlenie - tam gdzie nezbedne, sukcesywnie dokupywane, ale punkty zrobione gdzie tylko dusza zapragnie, wiec mozna w kazdej chwili zamontowac. Bialy montaz - nie bardzo rozumiem co to, bo zadnej prowizorki nie mamy i wszystko bylo robione raz a dobrze.

Meble do kuchni z ikea, jak juz mowilam, jak zwykle - promocja - za kazdy wydany 1k 100zl oddaja, meble kosztowaly ok 4k. Sprzet agd ze sklepu internetowego: lodowka, okap, piekarnik, plyta indukcja. Kuchnia nie powiem ze duza, 9m2 ale otwarta, prawdopodobnie pojdzie na przemeblowanie za pare lat bo  fronty z polyskiem przy naszej  wodzie to udreka)...

----------


## compi

> Compi - to nie kwota VATu do zwrotu, tylko suma wydatków od których był liczony VAT


Rozumiem. Późno już, a i tak kwota robi wrażenie.

----------


## Umka

> No i jeszcze elewacja ocieplenie, zródło ciepła wykończenie podłóg na tym metrażu.


Ocieplenie zrobione - juz mowilam, tynkow na elewacji nie mamy, na razie :smile: . zrodlo ciepla - kominek z rozprowadzeniem ciepla - wygrzewa caly dom do 34 stopni )) Nikt nam na poczatku nie wierzyl ze sam kominek moze ogrzac caly dom 200m2, ale po wizycie przekonywali sie i szli w nasze slady :wink: .  oprocz tego mamy kilka metrow ogrzewania podlogowego elektrycznego, ale nie korzystamy z niego bo okazalo sie ze nie jest to potrzebne.Co do wykonczenia podlog - najlepsza rzecz ktora znalazlam to system do poziomowania plytek, o taki :http://perfectlevel.pl/nowa/, tu mozna zobaczyc jak to wyglada https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeVsOR13XT4. Okazalo sie ze istnieje wiele podobnych systemow i ludzie chetnie korzystaja z tego rozwiazania. Co rowniez uczynilismy. Wiec odpadly koszty na glazurnika. panele tez mozna polozyc samemu i to w kilka godzin.

----------


## Umka

> Piszesz okna z montażem na 8% ,czyli zamknięcie SSO było już na nowych zasadach jak to się ma do kwoty wydanej na starych zasadach zwrotu vatu.


no przepraszam, pomylilam sie - 7%, teraz pomagam z fakturami przyjaciolce wiec % mam pomieszane.

Chociaz nie, mielismy jeszcze odliczane plyty g-k i jeszcze cos juz z 23% Vat, juz po przeprowadzce.

----------


## Nefer

> Plytki juz mowilam - po 23 z groszami za m2, do lazienki na dole nie kupowane bo mamy farbe na scianach zamiast plytek pod sufit, do kuchni tez nie bo mam na razie tez farbe zmywalna, ale planuje szklo przy okazji zmiany mebli.


Czyli to taka wersja "na razie"  :smile:  Ja też nie mam płytek w kuchni na ścianach. Czyli do "prawdziwego szczęścia" potrzeba jdynie zmiany mebli i szkła na ścianach. Ok. Ja wybrałam robienie "na gotowo" - bez wymiany mebli i ze szkłem na ścianach za pierwszym podejściem, ale każdy ma inaczej. Te płytki za 23 pln też będziecie wymieniać?




> G-k - wlasnorecznie, materialy nie kosztowaly drogo,


 - własna praca to zdecydowanie mniej kosztów. Ale materiały i tak coś kosztują. 



> oswietlenie - tam gdzie nezbedne, sukcesywnie dokupywane, ale punkty zrobione gdzie tylko dusza zapragnie, wiec mozna w kazdej chwili zamontowac.


"można zrobić" - czyli nie ma. Kolejny koszt, którego nie ma na Twojej liście.




> Bialy montaz - nie bardzo rozumiem co to, bo zadnej prowizorki nie mamy i wszystko bylo robione raz a dobrze.


Biały montaż to umywalki, sedesy, deski, wanny, bidety, prysznice (kabiny) etc. Jak kto chce może dorzucić geberity. Powyżej piszesz o zmianie mebli i szkle... więc chyba jednak nie do końca "raz a dobrze"




> Meble do kuchni z ikea, jak juz mowilam, jak zwykle - promocja - za kazdy wydany 1k 100zl oddaja, meble kosztowaly ok 4k, szafka narozna, 3 z szufladami, slupek, plus blaty i front do zmywarki, plus szafki wiszace x 3 dlugie. Sprzet agd ze sklepu internetowego: lodowka, okap, piekarnik, plyta indukcja. Kuchnia nie powiem ze duza, 9m2 ale otwarta, prawdopodobnie pojdzie na przemeblowanie za pare lat bo szare fronty z polyskiem przy naszej twardej wodzie to udreka)...


Da się to zrobić - Pewnie jakiś zlew i baterie by się przydały - ale ok. Na  sprzęcie można zaoszczędzić - te starsze są często w dobrych cenach.

Nie napisałaś co macie na podłodze(a sorry, doczytałam - w całym domu macie te płytki po 23 pln za metr ?), czym obłożone schody etc...plus tynkowanie.

Praca własna - zamiast glazurnika - to jasne.

Moi znajomi wprowadzili się do domu z wylewką na podłodze i zamiast szafek mieli konstrukcje z cegieł z firaneczkami.I też było fajnie  :smile:  Po latach zmienili, choć mnie się bardziej podobała prowizoryczna wersja. Mieli jedną łazienkę zrobioną zamiast obu- da się mieszkać. Ale dopiero jak skończyli wszystko w domu można było mówic o jego koszcie.

Jednak my tu rozmawiamy o tym, co można wybudować za 200k. Jaki metraż . I chodzi tu o dom GOTOWY. Czy na pewno rozmawiamy o tym samym?

----------


## Umka

> Rozumiem. Późno już, a i tak kwota robi wrażenie.


Duzo czy malo?

W tej kwocie sa jeszcze wydatki na plot - 360mb, siatka zgrzewana  ocynk powlekana plastykiem Betafence, promocja w Castoramie, rolka 15mb wys. 1.5m po 89zlotych... wyszlo ponizej 2.5k z transportem, a cena za metr to mniej niz 4 zlote, nie znalazlam taniej. Marna plecionka kosztowala od 6.5 za m2. Nie jest zamontowana ale slupki kupione i wszystko czeka na swoj czas  :smile:

----------


## Umka

> Czyli to taka wersja "na razie"  Ja też nie mam płytek w kuchni na ścianach. Czyli do "prawdziwego szczęścia" potrzeba jdynie zmiany mebli i szkła na ścianach. Ok. Ja wybrałam robienie "na gotowo" - bez wymiany mebli i ze szkłem na ścianach za pierwszym podejściem, ale każdy ma inaczej. Te płytki za 23 pln też będziecie wymieniać?
> 
>  - własna praca to zdecydowanie mniej kosztów. Ale materiały i tak coś kosztują. 
> 
> "można zrobić" - czyli nie ma. Kolejny koszt, którego nie ma na Twojej liście.
> 
> 
> 
> Biały montaż to umywalki, sedesy, deski, wanny, bidety, prysznice (kabiny) etc. Jak kto chce może dorzucić geberity. Powyżej piszesz o zmianie mebli i szkle... więc chyba jednak nie do końca "raz a dobrze"
> ...


Plytek wymieniac nie bedziemy ) podoba mi sie jak to wyglada, normalny chinski gres polerowany kremowy, jakosc bardzo dobra, podejrzanie tanio? - w Leroy w promocji, wykupilam wszystko co mieli - to bylo 2 palety chyba. 
Nie mowie ze do szczescia brakuje szkla na scianie - mowie ze mam w planach ale nie koniecznie, byc moze. Zmiana mebli tez nie jest przesadzona - mowie tylko ze raczej drugi raz nie kupilabym w tym kolorze ze wzgledu na twardosc wody, ale nie jest to 100% decyzja ze zmienimy. 
Oswietlenie - jest tam gdzie jest potrzebne, pozostale miejsca to raczej juz bajery na pokaz, mona zrobic i zrobimy, powoli, nam sie nie spieszy)). 
Bialy montaz jak go opisujesz - mamy, i deski z geberitami (tyle ze Tece, nie Geberit), i umywalki i kabine z sauna parowa, i wanne z bidetem. 

Przeoczylam. Zlew i stary sprzet) Nie )) az tak zle nie jest)) zlew mam granitowy czarny.
Sprzet AGD nowy ze sklepu internetowego , tak jak pisalam )). Kupowane wszystko bylo na przelomie 2010/2011 roku.

----------


## Nefer

Jednak stawiam na to, że kluczem do sukcesu jest własna praca : 

instalacja wodna
kanalizacja
elektryka

g-k
malowanie
okładziny podłóg 
malowanie

dopisz, jeśli o czymś zapomniałam....

... i brak bajerów na pokaz  :smile:  

i niewygórowane potrzeby jeśli chodzi o materiały. Panele mają w Obi za 9,99 za mkw  :smile:  Można, ale to wyjdzie bardzo drogo.

Kupowałam kuchnię do części mieszkalnej dla mojej teściowej - wszystko z Ikea od góry do dołu (włącznie z AGD, transportem, składaniem) - zmieściłam się w 18k. Kuchnia ma może 6 mkw. Może bez transportu i składania zamknęłabym się w 9k.....Nie, to niemożliwe  :smile:  

System poziomowania ...hm... wiesz, można to robić poziomicą  :smile:  Ale klej/fugi trzeba kupić. Na górze też macie płytki na podłogach?  Można tanie. Ale to ma krótkie nogi.


Możliwe jest zbudowanie domu  tanio przy pewnych założeniach : niedrogie materiały i bardzo dużo pracy własnej. Nie ma innej drogi.

Czy media mieliście na działce?
Ile macie łazienek w projekcie (i ile wykończonych)?
Jakie planujecie ogrzewanie - czy ten kominek to PW?
Czym macie obłożone schody? jakie balustrady?
Co macie na podłodze na górze? Okna dachowe w tych 15k?
Czy macie drzwi wewnętrzne?

Trzeba być dokładnym, bo ktoś może poczytać ...

----------


## Nefer

> Duzo czy malo?
> 
> W tej kwocie sa jeszcze wydatki na plot - 360mb, siatka zgrzewana  ocynk powlekana plastykiem Betafence, promocja w Castoramie, rolka 15mb wys. 1.5m po 89zlotych... wyszlo ponizej 2.5k z transportem, a cena za metr to mniej niz 4 zlote, nie znalazlam taniej. Marna plecionka kosztowala od 6.5 za m2. Nie jest zamontowana ale slupki kupione i wszystko czeka na swoj czas



Compiemu się pomyliły koszty z naliczonym od nich Vatem  :smile:

----------


## Umka

> Jednak stawiam na to, że kluczem do sukcesu jest własna praca : 
> 
> instalacja wodna
> kanalizacja
> elektryka
> (rozumiem, że media mieliście już na działce)
> g-k
> malowanie
> okładziny podłóg 
> ...


No nie wiem... mialam akurat bardzo wygorowane potrzeby jesli chodzi o materialy))). Wlasnie mowie ze moznaby bylo mocno taniej - welna nie rockwool toprock i superrock a tansza z marketu, styro nie 0.038 a 0.042 z marketu, plytki nie gres polerowany 40x40 a jakies tam, panele nie classen a4 8mm po 27zl (promocja) a wlasnie takie jak mowisz z OBI po 10zl, farbe nie caparol alpina i tikkurila a cos tam, bloczki nie ytong z niemiec klasy 400 a zuzlobetonowe czy jeszcze lepiej jakis porotherm  :wink:  , beton nie b25 a b15, meble nie z ikea za 4tys a z osiedlowej biedronki za... nie wiem), sprzet AGD nie nowy ze sklepu a jakis ze zwrotow z GB (nie wiem czy jest taki), zlew z odzysku, bateria ze starego mieszkania etc... co by tu jeszcze taniej... a, rury do wody nie pex-al-pex a zgrzewki ze zlaczkami pod cala podloga, kominek nie zeliwny  a tez jakis z marketu metalowy, dachowka nie ceramiczna glazurowana a blacha jakas z okolicznej hurtowni. Oczyszczalnia nie sotralentz z dluuuga gwarancja a z Leroy, taki baniaczek szary) Moge dlugo tak wymieniac  :smile:

----------


## Umka

*Nefer*, 
prawda jest taka ze zrobienie: kanaliza (latwe), woda (latwe, trzeba policzyc i juz), elektryka (dosyc latwe jak sie znasz, ale sama bym sie bala, dobrze ze maz technik-elektronik- mam szczescie  :smile: , plus trzeba logicznie pomyslec i policzyc), g-k (latwe, jedyny minus to pyl), malowanie (latwe), panele (latwe), plytki (z systemem latwe), welna (latwe ale w zyciu wiecej welny, gdybym jeszcze raz budowala to w dach poszedlby styro), ocieplenie (latwe, na pianke super szybko), zmontowanie mebli z ikea (latwe). To wszystko pozwolilo nam zaoszczedzic ogrom pieniedzy. Z tym wszystkim bez najmnieszego problemu poradzi sobie kazdy facet u ktorego rece rosna nie z ... tylko z odpowiedniego miejsca). Oraz nie jedna kobieta. Jezeli czlowiek chce budowac dom to moja rada - nie myslec ze "ja wam place wy robcie", tylko czytac, szukac info w necie, sprawdzac, dowiadywac sie, czytac forum)) MYSLEC. I NIE BAC SIE  :smile: 
Jak slysze ze jeden punkt u elektryka kosztuje 30zl to wiedzac jak to jest robione krew mi zalewa, jak slysze ze u fahoffca od wody podlaczenie umywalki to 120zl to zaczynam zastanawiac sie nad zmiana zawodu, rozlozenie rurek kanalizacji na plycie fundamentowej za 1k zlotych - reka mi sama lapie za siekiere. Na budowie ekipa, kazda, bedzie drenowac wasza kieszen jak tylko sie da, opowiadac przerozne bzdury z takim wyrazem na twarzy ze az strach zapytac o cos. A tak naprawde nic nie wiedza, za az jakze to rzadkim wyjatkiem. Styro na pianke??? - nie no pani bzdury opowiada, okno dachowe tak montowac??? - nie no instrukcje jakis glupek pisal, przeciez my od lat robimy i jest dobrze etc.

----------


## Umka

> 1 Czy media mieliście na działce? 
> 2 Ile macie łazienek w projekcie (i ile wykończonych)? 
> 3 Jakie planujecie ogrzewanie - czy ten kominek to PW? 
> 4 Czym macie obłożone schody? jakie balustrady?
> 5 Co macie na podłodze na górze? Okna dachowe w tych 15k? 
> 6 Czy macie drzwi wewnętrzne? Trzeba być dokładnym, bo ktoś może poczytać ...


1 Nie, zrobiono szafke elektr. tydzien przed kopaniem fundamentow a wode w trakcie kopania
2 2 lazienki, 1 wykonczona, 2 - sprzety sa zamontowane
3 Ogrzewanie juz zrobione. Kominek nie PW, rozprowadzenie powietrza plus drugi rodzaj - elektryczne ogrzewanie podlogowe, ok. 6m2
4  panele. g-k 
5 Panele. Nie, okno dachowe jedno nad schodami i je doswietla, roto pvc 90 na 140. Okien dachowych nie mamy ze wzgledu na to ze w pokojach na  poddaszu mamy okna duze plus 2 pary drzwi balkonowych - wyjscie na taras.
6 Na razie mamy 2 sztuki do lazienek, bedziemy powoli dokupywac, sa w ciaglej sprzedazy, firma radex model lazio sosnowe, polakierowalismy matowym bezbarwnym.

----------


## grend

Umka daj spokój - tutaj jest "religia" za niżej niz 2500 pln za m2 domu wybudowac się nie da a kto tak pisze to heretyk i kłamca, który powinien spłonąć na stosie bo podwazył ekshiomat

----------


## jajmar

Umka napisz jeszcze jak praktycznie wyglądało budowanie, te 2 lata budowy ile czasu Ty, mąż spędzaliście na budowie. Wiem pewnie trudno to dokładnie podać ale podaj czy poświeciliście  średnio 1,3,5,10 godzin dziennie (każde z was). Czy mieliście dodatkowo darmowa pomoc, ojciec teść, szwagier brat itd.
To istotne informacje przy obniżaniu kosztów.






> Umka daj spokój - tutaj jest "religia" za niżej niz 2500 pln za m2 domu wybudowac się nie da a kto tak pisze to heretyk i kłamca, który powinien spłonąć na stosie bo podwazył ekshiomat


Nie religia, tylko zauważ że budowanie samemu to ogromne ilości czasu na to, nie każdy może zostawić pracę zawodową na czas budowy.

----------


## gambit565

> Meble do kuchni z ikea, jak juz mowilam, jak zwykle - promocja - za kazdy wydany 1k 100zl oddaja, meble kosztowaly ok 4k, szafka narozna, 3 z szufladami, slupek, plus blaty i front do zmywarki, plus szafki wiszace x 3 dlugie. Sprzet agd ze sklepu internetowego: lodowka, okap, piekarnik, plyta indukcja.


Podziel sie znami jak zamontowac sprzet AGD do zabudowy ze sklepu internetowego do mebli z Ikea? Chyba ze to nie byl sprzet do zabudowy
Mozesz napisac ktory sklep sprzedje sprzet pasujacy do mebli z Ikea?

----------


## Umka

> Podziel sie znami jak zamontowac sprzet AGD do zabudowy ze sklepu internetowego do mebli z Ikea? Chyba ze to nie byl sprzet do zabudowy
> Mozesz napisac ktory sklep sprzedje sprzet pasujacy do mebli z Ikea?


Piekarnik do zabudowy spokojnie sie zmiescil plus odpowiednio dociety panel maskujacy zamontowany nad piekarnikiem. Plyta - otwor w blacie, zlew - tak samo.

Darmowej pomocy nie mielismy, kazda mozliwa chwile bylismy na budowie.

----------


## kemot_p

> Umka napisz jeszcze jak praktycznie wyglądało budowanie, te 2 lata budowy ile czasu Ty, mąż spędzaliście na budowie. Wiem pewnie trudno to dokładnie podać ale podaj czy poświeciliście  średnio 1,3,5,10 godzin dziennie (każde z was). Czy mieliście dodatkowo darmowa pomoc, ojciec teść, szwagier brat itd.
> To istotne informacje przy obniżaniu kosztów.


Chciałbym dopytać jeszcze jak obliczacie "szacunkowy" koszt budowy bazując na tych 2500 zł za metr. Chodzi o powierzchnię użytkową, czy razem z garażem, kotłownią itp. Przykład: interesuje mnie projekt 122mkw + garaż 36mkw + kotłownia 6mkw + strych 27mkw. Na stronie projektu wycena średnia systemem zlecony netto to prawie 400k (brutto 430k). Czy taka wycena jest realna?

----------


## Nefer

To nie religia - 2,500 za mkw to minimum przy zlecaniu firmom.
 I wielokrotnie padło tu to stwierdzenie *grend*  :smile:  
Jeśli większość robi się samemu to wyjdzie dużo mniej. Ale oznacza to bardzo duży udział pracy własnej.
Co doskonale widać na przykładzie Umki.
I wiele jest na FM przykładów ludzi, którzy tak robili.

Z drugiej strony - Umka jeszcze nie skończyła budowy - na dzień dzisiejszy ma koszty o jakich pisze, ale to nie jest dom wykończony, a jedynie częściowo wykończony. Nie podaje też konkretnych odpowiedzi (schody i balustrady - panele i gk?). I nieco dziwi brak pomocy - mąż musi być bardzo zdolny, że sam, bez pomocy potrafił zrobić tak szybko wszystko o czym pisze Umka. 
Wielu rzeczy jeszcze brakuje, więc ciężko podsumować koszty. I robić nadzieję ludziom, który budować sami nie chcą/nie mogą/nie potrafią, że za 1300 się da zbudować.

----------


## Nefer

> Chciałbym dopytać jeszcze jak obliczacie "szacunkowy" koszt budowy bazując na tych 2500 zł za metr. Chodzi o powierzchnię użytkową, czy razem z garażem, kotłownią itp. Przykład: interesuje mnie projekt 122mkw + garaż 36mkw + kotłownia 6mkw + strych 27mkw. Na stronie projektu wycena średnia systemem zlecony netto to prawie 400k (brutto 430k). Czy taka wycena jest realna?



Nie patrz na powierzchnię użytkową tylko na powierzchnię całkowitą. Garaż też musi mieć cegły na ściany, wylewkę i jaką okładzinę.

----------


## kemot_p

> Nie patrz na powierzchnię użytkową tylko na powierzchnię całkowitą. Garaż też musi mieć cegły na ściany, wylewkę i jaką okładzinę.


Dzięki, to właśnie chciałem doprecyzować  :smile: . Więc z której strony by nie patrzeć wycena biura projektów wydaje się realna.

----------


## jajmar

> Darmowej pomocy nie mielismy, kazda mozliwa chwile bylismy na budowie.


A konkretniej w godzinach na dzień/tydzień ? Wybudowanie domu w 2 osoby  w 2 lata w wolnych chwilach brzmi nierealanie.

----------


## gambit565

> Z drugiej strony - Umka jeszcze nie skończyła budowy - na dzień dzisiejszy ma koszty o jakich pisze, ale to nie jest dom wykończony, a jedynie częściowo wykończony. Nie podaje też konkretnych odpowiedzi (schody i balustrady - panele i gk?). I nieco dziwi brak pomocy - mąż musi być bardzo zdolny, że sam, bez pomocy potrafił zrobić tak szybko wszystko o czym pisze Umka. 
> Wielu rzeczy jeszcze brakuje, więc ciężko podsumować koszty. I robić nadzieję ludziom, który budować sami nie chcą/nie mogą/nie potrafią, że za 1300 się da zbudować.


Nie krytykujac Umki, to co podala wydaje mi sie troche malo wiarygodne. Nawet biorac pod uwage to ze miala bardzo duzy wklad pracy wlasnej, duzo materialow kupila w promocji to i tak na taki duzy dom same materialy nie byly za darmo. Dachowka byla po 23 zl/metr a gasiory, dachowki krancowe, kominki itd byly za darmo? To nie dachowka robi cene dachu tylko cala reszta. Dekarze tez przyszli i polozyli dach za 1000PLN. Plyta gk owszem sa tanie i czesto w promocji w marketach budowlanych ale do tego trzeba jeszcze mase innych rzeczy zeby cos z tego powstalo. Beton na te wielkie schody i tarasy tez byl po 80PN/m3? Kominek tez za darmo- najtanszy wklad 1000, obudowa jak sie wzsystko zsumuje 1000, turbina 300, sterownik 200, komin do kominka, przewody do rozporowadzenia itd. a to wszystko sie gdzies sumuje. Co z tego ze anemostat kosztuje 13PLN jak potrzebujesz ich np. 8. itd. 
Zobacze realne zestawienie kosztow i materialow  to Umka stanie sie moim guru taniego budowania. Narazie widze ze ten dom ktory byl pokazany do tanich w budowei nie powinien nalezec, chocby ze wzgledu na ogormny taras na dachu i duze zelbetowe schody. Technologia tez nie z tych gdzie naklad pracy jest mniejszy. To takie troche opowiesci jak o szwagrze ktorego, kolega ma kolege ktory jezdzil kiedys tirem i wybudowal dom pasywny za 80 tys.
Niestety zdjecie z ogoromnym tararasem na dachu i lamanym dachem krytym dachowka Umka juz usunela....

----------


## jajmar

> Chciałbym dopytać jeszcze jak obliczacie "szacunkowy" koszt budowy bazując na tych 2500 zł za metr. Chodzi o powierzchnię użytkową, czy razem z garażem, kotłownią itp. Przykład: interesuje mnie projekt 122mkw + garaż 36mkw + kotłownia 6mkw + strych 27mkw. Na stronie projektu wycena średnia systemem zlecony netto to prawie 400k (brutto 430k). Czy taka wycena jest realna?


Szacunkowy to uśredniony z całego budynku. Kotłownia niby mała potrafi sporo kosztować bo na doba sprawę tu wypada wliczyć kocioł i komin. A nawet bez tych urządzeń często ilość rurek rozdzielaczy, pompek potrafi zrobić cenę. Do tego teraz często płytki nawet najtańsze+ ułożenie i masz pow średniej na domu.  
Bardzo przeciętne wykończenie małej łazienki ~5-6 z białym montażem to wydatek 10 tyś. Jak masz dwie już masz prawie 20 tyś. A metrów pewnie z 10. Pokoje trochę tańsze z metra.

----------


## Bejaro

Ja mam pytanie o koszt schodów tych w domu,i zewnętrznych prowadzących na ten taras 112 m2 czy juz wykończony?

Rozumiem że robocizna kosztuje i wiele można zaoszczędzić robiąc samemu-oprócz czasu...

Nie chcę być sceptyczna choć czytam dzienniki samorobów-zrobienie w pojedynkę stropu z zalewaniem to dla mnie wyczyn,tak samo dach od więźby,sam transport  materiałow w docelowe miejsce...

Rozumiem wykopanie rury na kanalizę ale tynki samemu,wylewki mieszane na budowie ile to trwało,no i pogratulować umiejętności,a dodając do tego czas na szukanie okazji cenowych dogrywanie zakupów i transportów...

Ktoś już pisał że wykonanie instalacji elektyrcznej za 900 zł jest niemożliwe kable i skrzynka z jednym bezpiecznikiem ale to nie wszystko.Piszesz kominek a CWU jak grzana ?

----------


## Nefer

> Zobacze realne zestawienie kosztow i materialow  to Umka stanie sie moim guru taniego budowania. Narazie widze ze ten dom ktory byl pokazany do tanich w budowei nie powinien nalezec, chocby ze wzgledu na ogormny taras na dachu i duze zelbetowe schody. Technologia tez nie z tych gdzie naklad pracy jest mniejszy. To takie troche opowiesci jak o szwagrze ktorego, kolega ma kolege ktory jezdzil kiedys tirem i wybudowal dom pasywny za 80 tys.
> Niestety zdjecie z ogoromnym tararasem na dachu i lamanym dachem krytym dachowka Umka juz usunela....


Z tego co czytam (np. biały montaż czy montowanie AGD w meble z Ikea) to trochę jakaś legenda. Nie znam też nikogo kto ma panele a schodach - choć pewnie da się je położyć na klej. 
Wiele rzeczy jeszcze nie ma - jak zaczynamy dociekać to albo nie ma tynku, albo nie ma drzwi, albo "oświetlenie tam, gdzie konieczne" - u mnie "konieczne oświetlenie" to był halogen  :smile: .
Nie bardzo to wszystko wiarygodne. Niestety.

----------


## Umka

Jakas dziwna sytuacja... ja opowiadam jak i co bylo zrobione i za jaka kwote a szanowni forumowicze probuja mnie przekonac ze zyje w innym swiecie i ze tak sie nie dalo).
No prosze bardzo, ja nikogo nie namawiam na budowanie domu.

----------


## jajmar

> Nie bardzo to wszystko wiarygodne. Niestety.


Ale to nie pierwszy taki przypadek. Co pewien czas ktoś ogłasza że 2500/m2  to bzdura i że on zbudował taniej. Tylko później okazuje się ze niby dom stoi ale tego nie ma tamtego nie ma a potem płacz bo rachunki takie ze głowa mała. Albo ten co to głosi milknie na wieki.

----------


## kemot_p

> Jakas dziwna sytuacja... ja opowiadam jak i co bylo zrobione i za jaka kwote a szanowni forumowicze probuja mnie przekonac ze zyje w innym swiecie i ze tak sie nie dalo).
> No prosze bardzo, ja nikogo nie namawiam na budowanie domu.


Wrzuć jakieś zdjęcia - schodów, kuchni, łazienek, kominka, itp. Z chęcią wszyscy zobaczą ja wygląda Twój dom zbudowany w takiej kwocie. Obraz będzie dużo bardziej wiarygodny i przemawiający niż opis. Czekam z niecierpliwością.

----------


## jajmar

> Jakas dziwna sytuacja... ja opowiadam jak i co bylo zrobione i za jaka kwote a szanowni forumowicze probuja mnie przekonac ze zyje w innym swiecie i ze tak sie nie dalo).
> No prosze bardzo, ja nikogo nie namawiam na budowanie domu.


Czemu skasowałaś opis tarasu? Chciałem właśnie napisać że masz nie masz tarasu. Przypomnę pisało że strop na tym styropian i 3 razy papa, niestety to nie jest taras.  To taki sobie stropodach. Dlaczego to nie taras - bo an dobrą sprawę jak zaczniesz po tych chodzić to to będzie przeciekać. Aby to był taras izolacja powinna umożliwiać jej użytkowanie , i powierzchnia powinna być przeznaczona do użytku. Papa tego nie zapewnia.

Powiedziałaś ze wybudowałaś dom za 227 tys/200m2 i próbujemy dojść w jakim ten budynek jest stanie. Wychodzi na to że jednak taki skończony to on nie jest. Brak tynków, brak drzwi, wykończeń tu i tam , tarasu to lekko kilkadziesiąt tysięcy złotych. Generalnie chodzi o to aby  nie robić niektórym nadziei że za 1000zł /m2 to cuda na kiju zrobią. Nie zrobią i Twoje opisy to potwierdzają.

----------


## gambit565

> Jakas dziwna sytuacja... ja opowiadam jak i co bylo zrobione i za jaka kwote a szanowni forumowicze probuja mnie przekonac ze zyje w innym swiecie i ze tak sie nie dalo).
> No prosze bardzo, ja nikogo nie namawiam na budowanie domu.


Wrzuc porzadne zestawienie kosztow, co i za co i jeczenia umilkna.
Skoro wszystko masz zapisane nie powinno byc wielkiego problemu?
Ja taki niedowiarek jestem a tez chcialbym wiedziec jak zbudowac dom za 1100PLN/m2. Ba, moze nawet samemu tak zbudowac?

----------


## _artur_

> Ktoś już pisał że wykonanie instalacji elektyrcznej za 900 zł jest niemożliwe kable i skrzynka z jednym bezpiecznikiem ale to nie wszystko.Piszesz kominek a CWU jak grzana ?


Pewnie solary z węża ogrodowego rozłożone na tarasie..
ostatnio interesowałem się porządnym pokryciem takiego tarasu - jedyna technologia polecana przez wszystkich to guma epdm - koszt m2 to około 100 zł.. do tego kleje, przepusty, płyty po których się chodzi - przy 80m2 koszt zrobienia na gotowo samej izolacji porządnie to lekko licząc 20 tysięcy..
teraz po dwóch latach się nie leje, ale czy nie będzie się lało po 5? woda jest wredna i tu bym nie oszczędzał..

----------


## Bejaro

> Jakas dziwna sytuacja... ja opowiadam jak i co bylo zrobione i za jaka kwote a szanowni forumowicze probuja mnie przekonac ze zyje w innym swiecie i ze tak sie nie dalo).
> No prosze bardzo, ja nikogo nie namawiam na budowanie domu.


No bo niestety piszesz tylko to co chcesz np styropian nie wiadomo ile na ściany ile w podłogę no i cała reszta do elewacji kleje siatki listwy startowe,tak samo dach cean za metr dachówki a gdzie reszta drewna łaty... wkręty membrana  o kominie nie wspomniałaś a na zdjęciu jeden był widoczny no do kominka musi być,gdzie parapety zewnetrzne rynnny obróki blacharskie,a u Ciebie podany zawsze główny składnik strop to systemowy bez zbrojenia i reszty, dach sama dachówka elewacja sam styropian płytki cena za metr bez kleju fug...Nic nie piszesz o tynkach wylewkach ogrzwewniu wody,tak jak stwierdzenie cały wolny czas na budowie,to znaczy ile bo to różnie bywa nie mówiąc o tym że jeszcze na pewnych etapach pogoda musizgrać się z tym wolnym czasem,piszesz analizowaliśmy wszystko do 1 cm wyliczone szukaliśmy okazji i wybudowaliśmy się sami bez pomocy bo tu też brak informacji w dwa lata z hakiem.

----------


## fotohobby

Ja jakoś nie wierzę w "okazje".
Jasne, można trafić na chiński gres w super cenie i akurat z takim kolorze, który nam odpowiada. 
Tylko, że widzę, jak taki gres wyglada po pięciu latach, i jaka jest różnica pomiędzy płytkami w ciagach komunikacyjnych, a tymi pod ścianami...

----------


## Nefer

> Jakas dziwna sytuacja... ja opowiadam jak i co bylo zrobione i za jaka kwote a szanowni forumowicze probuja mnie przekonac ze zyje w innym swiecie i ze tak sie nie dalo).
> No prosze bardzo, ja nikogo nie namawiam na budowanie domu.


Odpisujesz bardzo niekonkretnie : macie schody obłożone panelami i barierki z G-K? Jedna łazienka wykończona, brak tynku zewnętrznego, jakieś drzwi, ale nie bardzo, oświetlenie minimalne. 
Jesteście w trakcie wykańczania domu - takie są fakty. 
Na pytanie o media nie dostałam w zasadzie odpowiedzi. Nie pytałam o skrzynkę. Co z wodą ? Mieliście studnię? Kopaliście? 
Kiedy zaczęliście budowę (ściany)? W 2007?2008?
Po 8 latach nie ma tynku, drzwi i takie tam.....

Kasujesz posty - również ten, że mąż nie miał żadnej darmowej pomocy. No widziałam kozaków, ale nie jest to zbyt wygodne  :big tongue: 

Nie wygląda to wiarygodnie, sorry.
Może napiszesz coś o samym projekcie?

----------


## gambit565

To chyba wszystko w temacie domu 200m2 za 230 tysiecy zostalo napisane. Nic tylko zmontowac jeszcze juz kupiona siatke i mamy gotowy dom

----------


## sSiwy12

Ten dom jest w SSZ z lekkim "plusem", nieogrzewany (ustawowo), nieodebrany, w trakcie budowy - być może zamieszkały prawem kaduka, albo z odbiorem częściowym.

Natomiast temat dotyczy domu na gotowo, odebranego z zakończoną budową.

Porównać tego nie można.

----------


## Misterhajt

Się żeście dziewuchy uczepili.
Wybudowała, to wybudowała! Ona nie musi wam tego udowadniać, tak samo jak żaden z was nie udowodnił, że da się wybudować dom za 200 tys.
DOM za 200.000, to jest pojęcie względne. Bo dom, jako budynek w stanie deweloperskim, to jeszcze nie DOM, tylko mury.
Prawdziwy DOM  musi mieć swoją duszę - czyli przede wszystkim rodzinę, meble, ogrodzenie i piękną działkę. No i taras.
Za 200 tys. to jest namiastka domu.

----------


## sSiwy12

> Za 200 tys. to jest namiastka domu.


Powiedz to tym, którzy się w takiej kwocie zmieścili i w takim domu mieszkają - oczywiście nie są to domy 200m2.

----------


## Misterhajt

MÓWIĘ I POWTARZAM, że dom za 200 tys. to są tylko zwykłe mury, a nie DOM!

----------


## grend

Teraz jeszcze porozmawiajcie co wchodzi w wykończony dom ? Czy 4 plazmy za 10 tysiecy vide TV przeniesiony z dawnego mieszkania się liczy ? Czy mając stary TV to się ma wykończony domu ? Jezeli położę płytki za 20 pln za metr gdzie ktoś inny kupi za 80 pln i wtedy wyda 2000 pln więcej to wtedy trzeba dorównać ta kwotę ??? Jeżeli w dawnym mieszkaniu nie żyłem w "chlewie" i miałem normalną kuchnię z wyposażeniem którą przeniosę do nowego domu i nie wydam na zabudowę kuchni 30 tysięcy z drzewa hebanowego i sprzet AGD tzw "markowy" za 15 tysięcy to mogę zaryzykować stwierdzenie że mam wykończony dom ??? 
WASZE opowieści o koszcie WYKOŃCZONEGO domu wzbudzają u mnie tylko politowanie.....

Koszt wybudowania 1 m2 bez wyposażenia z drzwiami, pomalowanymi scianami to średnio 1500pln a jak komuś się marzy np "srocz" za 5 tysięcy i kuchnia za 50 tysiecy to może wysrubować cenę 1m2 do 3500pln tylko po h..,j że tak ładnie zapytam ,tą tezę z takim uporem wciska ludziom na forum

----------


## grend

> Się żeście dziewuchy uczepili.
> Wybudowała, to wybudowała! Ona nie musi wam tego udowadniać, tak samo jak żaden z was nie udowodnił, że da się wybudować dom za 200 tys.
> DOM za 200.000, to jest pojęcie względne. Bo dom, jako budynek w stanie deweloperskim, to jeszcze nie DOM, tylko mury.
> Prawdziwy DOM  musi mieć swoją duszę - czyli przede wszystkim rodzinę, meble, ogrodzenie i piękną działkę. No i taras.
> Za 200 tys. to jest namiastka domu.


a na ile wyceniasz rodzinę ?

----------


## _artur_

ja ma dom wykończony wlasnie uzywanymi w starym mieszkaniu meblami, sprzęty do kuchni też przewiezione, szafk też, to co się dało.. i choćbym nie wiem jak liczył to taka cena mi nie chce mi wyjść.. chyba że masz na myśli stan developerski, bez armatury, wanny, prysznica, płytek i czego tam jeszcze, 2500 to moim zdaniem stan mnimalny  do zamieszkania

----------


## fotohobby

> Koszt wybudowania 1 m2 bez wyposażenia z drzwiami, pomalowanymi scianami to średnio 1500pln a jak komuś się marzy np "srocz" za 5 tysięcy i kuchnia za 50 tysiecy to może wysrubować cenę 1m2 do 3500pln tylko po h..,j że tak ładnie zapytam ,tą tezę z takim uporem wciska ludziom na forum


Taka cena to u samorobów. A większość, zadających tu pytania ma zamiar sami  panele położyć, pomalować ściany, ewentualnie wujka elektryka poprosić o przysługę. A tu już 1.5k nie wystarczy. Zrozum to wreszcie.

----------


## radek508

Podrzuci ktoś jakiś fajny projekt żeby się zmieścić w kwocie z tematu? Prace wykończeniowe to mój wkład i wiele innych też.

----------


## ZbyszekT

> [U]
> Elektryke robil maz, rozprowadzenie wody i kanalizy rowniez - nic szczegolnie trudnego, tylko poczytac troche w internecie. Cala elektryka (materialy) kosztowala ok. 2tys.


Taka instalacja elektryczna to zagrożenie dla życia. Nie da się w tej cenie kupić skrzynki, odpowiednich zabezpieczeń, bezpieczników, wyłącznikó różnicowo-prądowych, osprzętu do odpowiedniej ilości pętli, aby zrobić instalację zgodnie zesztukę. Więc jest zrobiona na skróty. Działać - działa.

Ale

Ważna rzecz:
Dzwoniąc na numer alarmowy 112 łączymy się z koordynatorem alarmowym, który odbiera zgłoszenie, kompletuje dane i przekazuje je do odpowiednich służb. Przez to procedura larmowa się wydłuża.
Więc lepiej dzwonić od razu na Straż Pożarną 998, będzie szybciej.

----------


## Umka

> Teraz jeszcze porozmawiajcie co wchodzi w wykończony dom ? Czy 4 plazmy za 10 tysiecy vide TV przeniesiony z dawnego mieszkania się liczy ? Czy mając stary TV to się ma wykończony domu ? Jezeli położę płytki za 20 pln za metr gdzie ktoś inny kupi za 80 pln i wtedy wyda 2000 pln więcej to wtedy trzeba dorównać ta kwotę ??? Jeżeli w dawnym mieszkaniu nie żyłem w "chlewie" i miałem normalną kuchnię z wyposażeniem którą przeniosę do nowego domu i nie wydam na zabudowę kuchni 30 tysięcy z drzewa hebanowego i sprzet AGD tzw "markowy" za 15 tysięcy to mogę zaryzykować stwierdzenie że mam wykończony dom ??? 
> WASZE opowieści o koszcie WYKOŃCZONEGO domu wzbudzają u mnie tylko politowanie.....
> 
> Koszt wybudowania 1 m2 bez wyposażenia z drzwiami, pomalowanymi scianami to średnio 1500pln a jak komuś się marzy np "srocz" za 5 tysięcy i kuchnia za 50 tysiecy to może wysrubować cenę 1m2 do 3500pln tylko po h..,j że tak ładnie zapytam ,tą tezę z takim uporem wciska ludziom na forum


Zgadzam sie w 100%

----------


## jajmar

Umka Tobie nie brakuje plazmy tylko pół domu.

----------


## Umka

> Umka Tobie nie brakuje plazmy tylko pół domu.


Dziwne ze o tym wiesz lepiej ode mnie

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No nie wiem... mialam akurat bardzo wygorowane potrzeby jesli chodzi o materialy))). Wlasnie mowie ze moznaby bylo mocno taniej - welna nie rockwool toprock i superrock a tansza z marketu, styro nie 0.038 a 0.042 z marketu, plytki nie gres polerowany 40x40 a jakies tam, panele nie classen a4 8mm po 27zl (promocja) a wlasnie takie jak mowisz z OBI po 10zl, farbe nie caparol alpina i tikkurila a cos tam, bloczki nie ytong z niemiec klasy 400 a zuzlobetonowe czy jeszcze lepiej jakis porotherm  , beton nie b25 a b15, meble nie z ikea za 4tys a z osiedlowej biedronki za... nie wiem), sprzet AGD nie nowy ze sklepu a jakis ze zwrotow z GB (nie wiem czy jest taki), zlew z odzysku, bateria ze starego mieszkania etc... co by tu jeszcze taniej... a, rury do wody nie pex-al-pex a zgrzewki ze zlaczkami pod cala podloga, kominek nie zeliwny  a tez jakis z marketu metalowy, dachowka nie ceramiczna glazurowana a blacha jakas z okolicznej hurtowni. Oczyszczalnia nie sotralentz z dluuuga gwarancja a z Leroy, taki baniaczek szary) Moge dlugo tak wymieniac


Witam.

Przeczytałem twoje posty i zastanawia mnie kto ci je pisze.Nie gniewaj się ale trudno uwierzyć w to co w nich jest.Jeśli zastosowałaś wszystko tak jak tu napisałaś to z całym szacunkiem nie jest to dom ,który mieści się w marzeniach za 200 tyś.Dlaczego już ci tłumaczę.Zakładając hipotetycznie ,że użyłaś tych badziewnych - tanich materiałów to pytam dlaczego nie napisałaś ile twój dom na nich wytrzyma??? .Jakie są gwarancje na wybudowanie w tych materiałach??? .Później tylko płacz i kolejna kasa wyłożona na poprawki ,a nie o to tu chodzi.

----------


## grend

> ja ma dom wykończony wlasnie uzywanymi w starym mieszkaniu meblami, sprzęty do kuchni też przewiezione, szafk też, to co się dało.. i choćbym nie wiem jak liczył to taka cena mi nie chce mi wyjść.. chyba że masz na myśli stan developerski, bez armatury, wanny, prysznica, płytek i czego tam jeszcze, 2500 to moim zdaniem stan mnimalny  do zamieszkania



bez armatury, wanny, płytek, podłóg, bez wykończonych schodów - tego nie można policzyć. Raz ze jedna osoba będzie miała 2 łazienki a druga 1. Można też na to wszystko wydać 10 tysiecy albo 100tysiecy - to jest kwestia gustu, potrzeb, fascynacji przedmiotami. Nierozumiem tego podejścia na tym watku. Ktoś niezorientowany chce się dowiedzieć za ile mozna wybudować dom, a nie kto za ile kupił kuchnię czy zrobił barierki na balkonie z kryształu czy z siatki ogrodowej. Uważasz że dom 120metrów w nazwijmy to podwyższonym stanie deweloperskim nie wybuduje sie za 180 tysięcy ekipami ? Tutaj tez wchodza jeszcze takie "kwiatki" jak okna "suwaki", kominek, rolety, pompa ciepła która moze kosztować 15tysiecy albo 50tysiecy ze wzgledu na źródło ciepła itp
Samoroby budują taniej, zdecydowanie taniej i nie jest to dom wykonywany przez papudraków z ekip

----------


## Jola&Marcin

> Odniosą sie tylko do tej ceny w ubiegłym roku robiłem elektrykę na 200m2 i wiem ile zapłaciłem. Dla przykładu same gniazda i wyłączniki po sporym upuście w hurtowni to był wydatek 1200zł, osprzęt raczej tańszy niż droższy, nie najtańszy ale patrzyłem na cenę.  Kable , skrzynka zabezpieczenia itd to kolejne tysiące. Robocizna to osobna kwestia. Jak się zmieścić w 2 tys nie wiem, ja nie umiem. Chyba że piszemy o jednym gniazdku na pomieszczenie i wszystko na jednym bezpieczniku.


Pozwolicie, że się wtrącę?
Niedawno zamawiałem przez Internet komplet materiałów na instalację. Dla domku 85 metrów po podłogach wyszło 1400 "z groszami" razem z kablem ziemnym. Instalację będę robił nie na jednym bezpieczniku, a nawet nieco bardziej restrykcyjnie, niż przewidują normy.
Co do pytania wyjściowego - nasz stan SSZ, doliczając już "papierologię", przyłącza, a nawet przyszłe tynki zamknie się w 100 tysiącach. Doliczam do tego też wewnętrzną instalację gazową, którą warto zlecić komuś z "gazowni". Gdybyśmy trochę nie "poszaleli " z oknami i blachodachówką, to byłoby kilka tysięcy mniej. Gdyby całą budowę zlecić firmie, to wyszłoby sporo więcej, a tak samemu szukaliśmy materiałów, dużo (a w zasadzie większość) prac robili
sami i z kolegami i wyszło, jak wyszło  :smile:  Resztę robimy już całkowicie sami, łącznie z wylewkami.

----------


## Arturo72

> Uważasz że dom 120metrów w nazwijmy to podwyższonym stanie deweloperskim nie wybuduje sie za 180 tysięcy ekipami ? Tutaj tez wchodza jeszcze takie "kwiatki" jak okna "suwaki", kominek, rolety, pompa ciepła która moze kosztować 15tysiecy albo 50tysiecy ze wzgledu na źródło ciepła itp
> Samoroby budują taniej, zdecydowanie taniej i nie jest to dom wykonywany przez papudraków z ekip


Z ekipami nie ma najmniejszych szans w tej kwocie wybudować domu 120m2 do tej kwoty,co najwyżej do SSZ.
Koszt robocizny ekip w takim przypadku to ok.60-70tys.zl

----------


## sSiwy12

Przewrotnie? Filozoficznie ?

1. Na świecie , także u nas, żyją też gołodupcy. którzy też mają marzenia.
2. Są też gołodupcy, którzy potrafią myśleć, liczyć - naprawdę są.
3. Ludzie dzielą się na tych, którzy mówią nie da rady, i takich którzy twierdzą, że da radę.
4. Można siedzieć na doopie i nic nie robić, albo zaryzykować i spełniać swoje marzenia.
5. Postęp ludzkości zawdzięczamy właśnie tym co pomyśleli: "co to qrwa znaczy nie da rady".

Wniosek - mając na uwadze pkt.2. da radę wybudować dom w systemie zleconym, gotowy do zamieszkania, ze średniej półki cenowej - ale o powierzchni około 100m2.

Ps. za dwie stówy można wybudować np. coś takiego (Szyper 5):

----------


## Arturo72

> Przewrotnie? Filozoficznie ?
> 
> 1. Na świecie , także u nas, żyją też gołodupcy. którzy też mają marzenia.
> 2. Są też gołodupcy, którzy potrafią myśleć, liczyć - naprawdę są.
> 3. Ludzie dzielą się na tych, którzy mówią nie da rady, i takich którzy twierdzą, że da radę.
> 4. Można siedzieć na doopie i nic nie robić, albo zaryzykować i spełniać swoje marzenia.
> 5. Postęp ludzkości zawdzięczamy właśnie tym co pomyśleli: "co to qrwa znaczy nie da rady".
> 
> Wniosek - mając na uwadze pkt.2. da radę wybudować dom w systemie zleconym, gotowy do zamieszkania, ze średniej półki cenowej - ale o powierzchni około 100m2.
> ...


Masz rację,da się to zrobić ale właśnie do 100m2 i wydaje mi się a nawet jestem przekonany,że to max. jeśli chodzi o m2 do 200tys.zł.
Sam też jako golodupiec "myślałem" przed budową nad swoim ale jest wiekszy i budżet był też z automatu większy ale nie dużo bo o 50tys.zł.Wyszło trochę więcej ale to tylko przez kosztowne zabezpieczenia na szkody gornicze.
Bez tego i paru innych szaleństw spokojnie zmiescilbym się w budżecie.
Ale nie budowalem na rekord za to w zamian mam dobry dom,którego ogrzeje za grosze nawet na emeryturze bez dymu z komina  :wink: 

Oczywiście piszę o budowie zleconej ekipom a nie o samodzielnej budowie.

----------


## kemot_p

> Sam też jako golodupiec "myślałem" przed budową nad swoim ale jest wiekszy i budżet był też z automatu większy ale nie dużo bo o 50tys.zł.


Arturo, czyli rozumiem, że się generalnie zmieściłeś w tych zakładanych 250k?

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo, czyli rozumiem, że się generalnie zmieściłeś w tych zakładanych 250k?


Gdybym stawiał dom na normalnym terenie w obecnym wykonaniu wydalbym o ok.15-20tys.zł więcej niż zakładany budżet czyli max.270tys.zł czyli ok.2,2tys.zl/m2.

----------


## sSiwy12

> Gdybym stawiał dom na normalnym terenie w obecnym wykonaniu wydalbym o ok.15-20tys.zł więcej niż zakładany budżet czyli max.270tys.zł czyli ok.2,2tys.zl/m2.


Dodać tylko trzeba, że wybudowałeś dom o powierzchni  około 150m2.

----------


## kemot_p

> Dodać tylko trzeba, że wybudowałeś dom o powierzchni  około 150m2.


No właśnie, z garażem i kotłownią wg moich obliczeń wychodzi 146 mkw, czyli zakładając teren bez szkód górniczych - 1850 zł za mkw. Jeśli to jest z meblami na gotowo to wynik super...

----------


## sSiwy12

> Jeśli to jest z meblami na gotowo to wynik super...


 :jaw drop:  a od kiedy w cenie domu/mieszkania są meble? 

Może jeszcze lodówka z tygodniowym zapasem jedzenia ?

----------


## Arturo72

> No właśnie, z garażem i kotłownią wg moich obliczeń wychodzi 146 mkw, czyli zakładając teren bez szkód górniczych - 1850 zł za mkw. Jeśli to jest z meblami na gotowo to wynik super...


Na gotowo bez ogrodzenia frontowego,którego do tej pory nie mam i jakoś mi to nie przeszkadza  :wink: 
Meble oprócz sypialnianych są wszędzie nowe.

----------


## [email protected]

Buhaha ale beka, jaki problem jest postawić taki dom jak wszystko się samemu robi, znam parę osób co za 100-150 tys postawili dom ale wszytko sami robili łącznie z kopaniem ręcznie fundamentów, koparka wszystko rodzina, materiały w cenach hurtowych itd. Natomiast większość ludzi buduje ekipami i cena za m2   z ostatnich wycen które mi przysłały firmy daje cenę średnio 2,2-2,6 za stan deweloperski a stan SSZ za 1,2-1,5 za m2.

----------


## kemot_p

> a od kiedy w cenie domu/mieszkania są meble? 
> 
> Może jeszcze lodówka z tygodniowym zapasem jedzenia ?


Mnie jako inwestora na początku drogi budowlanej interesuje ile kasy muszę liczyć od wbicia pierwszej łopaty do wprowadzenia się do domu, czyli jak najbardziej meble i sprzęt AGD wliczam. Koledzy w poprzednich postach pisząc o tych 2,5k za metr meble też wliczali jak rozumiem...

----------


## jajmar

> Mnie jako inwestora na początku drogi budowlanej interesuje ile kasy muszę liczyć od wbicia pierwszej łopaty do wprowadzenia się do domu, czyli jak najbardziej meble i sprzęt AGD wliczam. Koledzy w poprzednich postach pisząc o tych 2,5k za metr meble też wliczali jak rozumiem...


Jakie meble? Dom to dom a meble to wyposażenie. Jeden kupi łóżko do sypialni za 800zł drugi za 6 tyś.

----------


## gambit565

> Mnie jako inwestora na początku drogi budowlanej interesuje ile kasy muszę liczyć od wbicia pierwszej łopaty do wprowadzenia się do domu, czyli jak najbardziej meble i sprzęt AGD wliczam. Koledzy w poprzednich postach pisząc o tych 2,5k za metr meble też wliczali jak rozumiem...


to dolicz jeszcze koszt zrobienia parapetowki i pelna lodowke. W koncu tez musisz cos jesc po wprowadzeniu...

----------


## kemot_p

> Jakie meble? Dom to dom a meble to wyposażenie. Jeden kupi łóżko do sypialni za 800zł drugi za 6 tyś.


Aha, w takim razie źle zrozumiałem, czyli jeszcze do tej ceny 2,5k za metr trzeba doliczyć jakieś 40-50k na wyposażenie  :eek: 




> Na gotowo bez ogrodzenia frontowego,którego do tej pory nie mam i jakoś mi to nie przeszkadza 
> Meble oprócz sypialnianych są wszędzie nowe.


No to fajny wynik  :smile: 
Arturo, czy w tej kwocie 270k zawierało się jakieś wyposażenie domu, kostka, ogrodzenie itp. czy to była ekstra kasa?

----------


## sSiwy12

Byłem przekonany, że z powagą traktujemy temat - myliłem się - niestety. :sad: 

Ps. Pisałem o gołodupcach, ale o myślących gołodupcach  :stir the pot:

----------


## kemot_p

> Byłem przekonany, że z powagą traktujemy temat - myliłem się - niestety.


Chyba można coś źle zrozumieć, czy nie?

----------


## Arturo72

> Aha, w takim razie źle zrozumiałem, czyli jeszcze do tej ceny 2,5k za metr trzeba doliczyć jakieś 40-50k na wyposażenie 
> 
> 
> No to fajny wynik 
> Arturo, czy w tej kwocie 270k zawierało się jakieś wyposażenie domu, kostka, ogrodzenie itp. czy to była ekstra kasa?


W tej cenie jest wszystko łącznie z kostką na tarasie i podjeździe.
Wyposażenie to to co wzięliśmy z mieszkania czyli lodówka i pralka i meble sypialniane i dwa żyrandole.
Reszta AGD czy mebli nowa.

----------


## gambit565

> Byłem przekonany, że z powagą traktujemy temat - myliłem się - niestety.
> 
> Ps. Pisałem o gołodupcach, ale o myślących gołodupcach


1.Tylko nawet slabo myslacy golodupiec jak 20x uslyszy zeby liczyl 2-2,5 tysia za metr i 1x ze za 1200 tez da rade to sie polapie ze chyba powienien liczyc w tym gornym pulapie na co go stac.
2. Jak policzy ze moze da rade i zacznie powazniej myslec nad tematem to zaplaci moze innemu myslacemu golodupcowi zarabiajacemu na zycie koszorysowaniem za zrobienie pozadnego kosztorysu. Wyjdzie ze jednak nie da rady to utopi max. 1000PLN za kosztorys a nie 200000 za cos w czym ani nie zamieszka ani nie bedzie mial kasy na dokonczenie.

----------


## jajmar

> Aha, w takim razie źle zrozumiałem, czyli jeszcze do tej ceny 2,5k za metr trzeba doliczyć jakieś 40-50k na wyposażenie


Te 2,5 tys to taki uśredniony wynik, nie bierz tego tak dosłownie. To kwota do szacunków kosztów, jednemu wyjdzie 2200/m2 a innemu braknie 3 tyś/m2. A wybudują podobne domy, co z tego że ktoś zrobił 100m2 za 2200 jak Ty na ten sam dom wydasz 2600   Zrobienie różnicy w cenie przy domku 100m2, 30-40 tyś to żaden wyczyn, inny kocioł i masz różnice kilku tysięcy, inne długości przyłączy i kolejne tysiące.

----------


## jajmar

> 2. Jak policzy ze moze da rade i zacznie powazniej myslec nad tematem to zaplaci moze innemu myslacemu golodupcowi zarabiajacemu na zycie koszorysowaniem za zrobienie pozadnego kosztorysu. Wyjdzie ze jednak nie da rady to utopi max. 1000PLN za kosztorys a nie 200000 za cos w czym ani nie zamieszka ani nie bedzie mial kasy na dokonczenie.


Ilu pytających w tym wątku zapłaciło za kosztorys? Ilu zapłaci? To co piszesz jest logiczne ale niestety prawie nikt tak nie robi, na pewno nie z tej grupy dom za 200tyś.

----------


## kemot_p

> Te 2,5 tys to taki uśredniony wynik, nie bierz tego tak dosłownie. To kwota do szacunków kosztów, jednemu wyjdzie 2200/m2 a innemu braknie 3 tyś/m2.


Dzięki za wyjaśnienia. Mój planowany dom, będzie droższy niż w temacie. W wątek wszedłem tylko po to, gdyż chciałem nabyć wiedzę pozwalającą "z grubsza" ocenić z czym przyjdzie się mi zmierzyć. Rozumiem, że przyjmując 2,5k za metr powierzchni netto + 50k na wyposażenie nie obudzę się w połowie budowy z ręką w nocniku.
Jeszcze raz dzięki za wyjaśnienie i pozdrawiam.

----------


## DEZET

Przy moich 152m2 (116,5m2 użytkowe) szacuję wydanie do tej pory ok.170k i dalej jest to budowa "w proszku". Ekipy kosztowały mnie ok.22k (fundamenty, mury, tynki na części pomieszczeń, montaż wiązarów i części blachodachówki), reszta samemu. I buduję... bardzo długo  :sad:

----------


## sSiwy12

> Rozumiem, że przyjmując 2,5k za metr powierzchni netto .................


W Warszawie, Wrocławiu  może braknąć (sporo), a np. w Mieroszowie zostać (też sporo). :cool:

----------


## kemot_p

> W Warszawie, Wrocławiu  może braknąć (sporo), a np. w Mieroszowie zostać (też sporo).


No tak, też prawda  :smile: . Założę więc te 2,5k - jak braknie to trzeba się będzie udać do banku, ewentualnie sprzedać mieszkanie...

----------


## Bracianka

Jak ja bym chciała mieć te 2,5 koła na metr  :wink:  A tu 170 metrów po podłogach i 265 tysięcy przekroczone. Do zrobienia sporo pierdół, jednak ich koszt nie sprawi raczej, że przekroczymy 300 tys. Zaczęłam przepisywać nasz magiczny budowlany zeszyt w Excela, ale strasznie długo to idzie... W koszty nie wliczaliśmy jedynie kosztów działki. 

Co do mebli, chciałam zaznaczyć, że tak samo jak meble o różnych cenach, płytki też można kupić za 20zł, a można za 300zł za metr. Podobnie z panelami, parkietami, deskami i innymi takimi. Funkcję spełniają tą samą, czasem mogę się pokusić i o założenie, że nawet żywotność ta sama... Mamy różne płytki, w przedziałach od 40zł (chińskie) do 100zł (polskie) i jak na razie jeśli chodzi o układanie, to chińskie przebiły wszystkie pod względem jakości, trwałości i równości wymiarów.

----------


## kemot_p

> Jak ja bym chciała mieć te 2,5 koła na metr  A tu 170 metrów po podłogach i 265 tysięcy przekroczone. Do zrobienia sporo pierdół, jednak ich koszt nie sprawi raczej, że przekroczymy 300 tys.


Te 2,5k dotyczy budowy za pomocą ekip, Wy z tego co pamiętam z innego wątku sporo rzeczy robiliście sami, stąd pewnie ta kwota.

----------


## Bracianka

Sami robiliśmy wykończenie, wszystkie instalacje robiły ekipy (oprócz elektryki), wylewki, tynki, meble do kuchni też ekipy. Reszta z wstawianiem okien i ociepleniem my (w sensie mąż). Ale myślę, że nawet jakbym dorzuciła do 350 000zł  z ekipami, to wychodzi ok. 2060zł za metr. Dlatego piszę, że chciałabym mieć te 2500zł na metr  :wink:

----------


## kemot_p

> Sami robiliśmy wykończenie, wszystkie instalacje robiły ekipy (oprócz elektryki), wylewki, tynki, meble do kuchni też ekipy. Reszta z wstawianiem okien i ociepleniem my (w sensie mąż). Ale myślę, że nawet jakbym dorzuciła do 350 000zł  z ekipami, to wychodzi ok. 2060zł za metr. Dlatego piszę, że chciałabym mieć te 2500zł na metr


A jak Wasze koszty mają się do wyceny na stronie bura projektowego? Czy te wyceny są rzeczywiste, czy zaniżone ze względów marketingowych?

----------


## Bracianka

Na stronie MTM STYL chyba nie ma ogólnikowej wyceny (projekt Zięba), albo jestem ślepa. Na Toobie ceny netto, to : SSZ: 143tys., stan deweloperski: 224,5tys., stan pod klucz: 258,5tys. Nie wiem, jaki VAT liczyć, więc się nie wypowiadam. SSZ nam wyszedł ok. 130tys., deweloperski ok. 210tys., wykończenie aktualnie 265tys. Mam nadzieję, że nie dobijemy do 280tys. Wszystko brutto. W projekcie na pewno były droższe bloczki i dach, my wzięliśmy blachę zamiast dachówki.

Czyli Tooba wyliczyła mniej więcej dobrze, ale nie wiem jakie materiały wykończeniowe, skoro między dew. a pod klucz raptem 34 tysiące różnicy. A Tooba w informacjach ma, że to ceny systemem zleconym.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> a od kiedy w cenie domu/mieszkania są meble? 
> 
> Może jeszcze lodówka z tygodniowym zapasem jedzenia ?


 :jaw drop: .Siwy mów co chcesz ale odstraszasz ludzi tymi swoimi przepisami.Kuźwa no nie zgadzam się z tym i już.W budowaniu swojej chałupy przechodziłem katusze i gehennę.Wzloty i upadki po to by zapanować nad tym zasranym problemem budownictwa jednorodzinnego i wbić sobie w łeb..albo dom na miarę domu ,który przypomina dom i godne mieszkanie i nie przyglądanie jak zabraknie czegoś itp albo budowanie ileś lat i gapić się jak mi ze zmartwień wory pod kolana opadają.Siwy z całym ci należnym szacunkiem i może mało kto się ze mną zgodzi ,to kuźwa dom to także,meble,ogrodzenie i pełna lodówka.Jeśli do 100 m2 to ze wszystkim w przeliczeniu na członka rodziny by biedny w 1,5 x 1,5 nie wylądował.Kuźwa nie mam kasy ,nie dali mi kredytu nie mam pomocnych dłoni nie mam działki itp.Amen nie porywam się z motyką.Marzenia idą w niebyt.Ludziska zrozumcie to wreszcie.Jednemu udało wybudować się za te 200 000 tyś ale co wybudował.??? .Tak według was maja wyglądać marzenia.??? .Pamiętajcie ,że dom to my .

wyrwane przykłady.
1.bez ogrodzenia czemu nie ...........siedzę na nie dokończonym tarasie ,a tu mi po działce jakiś wilczur dziecko gania na około budynku.
2.okna tanie po co inwestować w te droższe.....kuźwa cieknie po ścianach ,grzyb i z nim nieustanna walka.Można bo se sam wstawiłem.
3.podłoga ..........można po wszystkim chodzić,kupiona w drugim gatunku deska barlinecka na pływająco se położyłem bo tanio to teraz jak mi ja pies i nie tylko porysował to cyklinować się nie da. Wykładzina zawsze można uprać i jaka tania.
4.Kocioł gazowy po juhasa śmieciuch na odpady własne i po cichutku pale i ciepło tyż budiet. KZPŁW na grzyba tylko zbytek własny.Spokojna instalacja bez przepychu i se mieszkam.Jest jeszcze pojecie ciepła.i opłat z nim związanych.Nie smarujesz kuźwa nie jedziesz.
5.kostka srostka kolejny zbytek.Chodziłem po paletach nogi się wyginały ale moszna ???Są z nich meble to i chodniki też mogą być.Któraś się rozpuści z nadmiaru czasu to se pojadę i za 4 dyszki kupię nową EWRO.
6.łazienki - łazienka w płytkach tanich można również.Samemu układałem ułożyłem w niej jakieś wiaderko - prysznic .co za problem postawiłem a ,ze trochę ciekło to pikuś.
7.elewacja po co grubo bez wyliczeń można chudo z wyliczeniami.Pustak styro siatka plackowanie układanie .i ciepełko.
8.poddasze użytkowe na huk wykańczać niech ciepło spiernicza góra bez powstrzymania.można we wolnym kraju wszak jeszcze żyjemy.

itd itd.

----------


## kemot_p

> Na stronie MTM STYL chyba nie ma ogólnikowej wyceny (projekt Zięba), albo jestem ślepa. Na Toobie ceny netto, to : SSZ: 143tys., stan deweloperski: 224,5tys., stan pod klucz: 258,5tys.


Spoko  :smile: . Nie wiem, może ja się mylę, ale Ty do obliczeń przyjęłaś 170 metrów, ja natomiast liczyłbym dla 115 metrów (powierzchnia użytkowa + kotłownia).

----------


## Stanowska

> może mało kto się ze mną zgodzi ,to kuźwa dom to także,meble,ogrodzenie i pełna lodówka.


Ja się z Tobą zgodzę, bo o tym samym pisałam.
Ale w lodówce wystarczy mieć jajka + boczek wędzony + parę liści + 1/2 kg mięsa + mleko i ser, i można zrobić lepszą ucztę, niż w zapchanej lodówce.  :stir the pot:

----------


## Bracianka

Kemot, ja liczę to, co rzeczywiście trzeba zrobić. Skosy na poddaszu częściowo nie są użytkowe, ergo paneli/parkietu,płytek tam nie walniesz? Poza tym powierzchnia użytkowa ma to do siebie, że 100 metrów możesz mieć przy powierzchni zabudowy 120, a możesz 160.

----------


## Arturo72

> A jak Wasze koszty mają się do wyceny na stronie bura projektowego? Czy te wyceny są rzeczywiste, czy zaniżone ze względów marketingowych?


U mnie z biura Horyzont mniej więcej koszt podany na stronie zgadzał się z rzeczywistym.
Mniej wiecej a to dlatego,że wprowadziłem sporo zmian w stosunku do projektu gotowego.

----------


## sSiwy12

Przepraszam bardzo, za wprowadzanie w błąd.

Myślałem, że chodzi o koszt *budowy* - przez co wprowadzałem w błąd, bo podawałem średnie koszty *budowy domu*, mając na uwadze ogólne definicje (którą podawałem) dotyczącą co to jest np. stan deweloperski kończący budowę (proces budowlany).

Zapewne z braku czasu nie sprawdziłem, że istnieją nowe kryteria dotyczące kosztów *budowy* domu, w które wlicza się jego "wyposażenie ruchome" i właśnie takie koszty podane są w kosztorysach budowy.

Jeszcze raz bardzo wszystkich przepraszam.

----------


## immoral

Moim zdaniem meble się nie liczą. Co kogo obchodzi czy wezmę ze starego domu czy zrobię z palet czy kupię w KLER.

Ja bym liczyła wykończenie łazienek, a skoro tak to i kuchni - jakąś podstawową zabudowę. Bo to jest minimum i ciężko zabrać z poprzedniego miejsca (choć kuchnię czasem się da).

----------


## Misterhajt

> U mnie z biura Horyzont mniej więcej koszt podany na stronie zgadzał się z rzeczywistym.
> Mniej wiecej a to dlatego,że wprowadziłem sporo zmian w stosunku do projektu gotowego.


Mniej więcej zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę, że Twój post zawiera lokowanie produktu/reklamę biura?
Oczywiście, że zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę. Więc zapłać za reklamę.
No chyba, że to już uczyniłeś.

----------


## immoral

o cholera... to mój chyba też.

----------


## fotohobby

> Kemot, ja liczę to, co rzeczywiście trzeba zrobić. Skosy na poddaszu częściowo nie są użytkowe, ergo paneli/parkietu,płytek tam nie walniesz? Poza tym powierzchnia użytkowa ma to do siebie, że 100 metrów możesz mieć przy powierzchni zabudowy 120, a możesz 160.


Ale w Ziębie nawet, jakby policzyć powierzchnie parteru x2, to do 170 daleko.Chyba, ze dostawiliście garaż.

----------


## fotohobby

> Mniej więcej zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę, że Twój post zawiera lokowanie produktu/reklamę biura?
> Oczywiście, że zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę. Więc zapłać za reklamę.
> No chyba, że to już uczyniłeś.


 :Lol:

----------


## Bracianka

Czy mam wykasować nazwę pracowni?  :Biggrin: 

Fotohobby, w projekcie powierzchnia całkowita to 172 metry.

----------


## Arturo72

> Mniej więcej zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę, że Twój post zawiera lokowanie produktu/reklamę biura?
> Oczywiście, że zdajesz sobie z tego sprawę. Więc zapłać za reklamę.
> No chyba, że to już uczyniłeś.


 :big grin: 
Wszystko już było ale tutaj to rekord Świata, cóż, wziąłem się teraz za sprzedaż projektów z biura Horyzont  :wink:

----------


## Bracianka

Weź może zażądaj jakiejś prowizji od pracowni  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Czy mam wykasować nazwę pracowni? 
> 
> Fotohobby, w projekcie powierzchnia całkowita to 172 metry.


Chyba z balkonem i tym co pod nim, a to jakby nie dom...

----------


## Bracianka

Nie, na dole powierzchnia po obrysie budynku to ok. 80m2, na górze 89m2, nie wie, jak liczyli 172m2... taras i balkon ujęli oddzielnie - ok. 50 metrów.

----------


## fotohobby

> Nie, na dole powierzchnia po obrysie budynku to ok. 80m2, na górze 89m2, nie wie, jak liczyli 172m2... taras i balkon ujęli oddzielnie - ok. 50 metrów.


No wiesz, ale po obrysie to raczej nikt tu nie liczy...  Jak ja bym tak liczył, to miałbym dom 134m2...
Raczej podłogi, a tych tam jest jakieś 124m2

Wiem, bo ten projekt rozpatrywałem przed budową, ale zdecydowałem sie na parterówkę bez skosów.

----------


## grend

> Z ekipami nie ma najmniejszych szans w tej kwocie wybudować domu 120m2 do tej kwoty,co najwyżej do SSZ.
> Koszt robocizny ekip w takim przypadku to ok.60-70tys.zl


SSZ co według ciebie oznacza ??? ... chcę się trochę pośmiac. Proponuje przenieść się do Poznania to zapyziała dziura tu wszystko jest tanie i można wybudowąć dom w śmiesznie niskich cenach w porównaniu do aglomeracji w innej części Polski typu Sasinowo Małe czy Sąsiczki Osada

----------


## Bracianka

No tak, a te podłogi to bez ścian i ocieplenia rozumiem?  :wink:  Schodów nie ma, a ja sobie lewituje?  :wink:  Koszt budowy to chyba koszt budowy całości, a nie fragmentów? Ja rozumiem, że można liczyć różnie, moi budowlańcy np. cenę robocizny liczyli na podstawie powierzchni użytkowej, ale wybudowali znacznie więcej. Jak się pytałam w innym wątku (najprawdopodobniej o domu do 300 tysięcy), to miała być powierzchnia rzeczywista wszystkiego.

Więc najpierw niech ktoś kompetentny zadecyduje, za co ma być te 2500zł za metr  :wink:  Dla mnie wydaje się logiczne, żeby wliczać ściany i ocieplenie.

----------


## fotohobby

No przecież piszę, że liczymy po podłogach. Wiadomo, że za nimi są jeszcze ściany i ocieplenie, ale raczej trudno sie tam mieszka.

Klatkę schodowa trzeba doliczyć, tak wiec nasz te 130-135 metrów po podłogach imzblizaszcsie do 2500zl/m2  :wink:

----------


## Bracianka

Ty piszesz, że po podłogach, inni, że wszystko, Kemot myśli, że użytkowej. Jak się zdecydujecie, to dajcie znać  :big grin:  Mnie to tam w tym momencie lipa, czy wyliczycie mi 1700, czy 2000, czy 2500zł za metr. Wiem, ile wydałam, i z tego co tu czytam na tym forum, to wychodzi mi, że raczej niewiele niż blisko średniej, ale możecie rozwiać me złudzenia  :wink:  Dla Ciebie trudno się mieszka w ścianach, ja myślę, że bez nich też tak nie łatwo...  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> SSZ co według ciebie oznacza ??? ... chcę się trochę pośmiac. Proponuje przenieść się do Poznania to zapyziała dziura tu wszystko jest tanie i można wybudowąć dom w śmiesznie niskich cenach w porównaniu do aglomeracji w innej części Polski typu Sasinowo Małe czy Sąsiczki Osada


SSZ czyli dom w stanie surowym zamknięty z oknami i drzwiami.
Za budowę od stanu 0 do SSO ekipie placilem 38tys.zł a to jest już i tak mała kwota.
Reszta robocizny to tynki,wylewki,instalacje,izolacje.
Ekipę miałem spod Radomia,materiały budowlane ściągnąłem z całej Polski czyli tam gdzie było najtaniej.
SSZ wyniósł mnie z tego co pamiętam 157tys.zł.
Śmiej się dalej.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No tak, a te podłogi to bez ścian i ocieplenia rozumiem?  Schodów nie ma, a ja sobie lewituje?  Koszt budowy to chyba koszt budowy całości, a nie fragmentów? Ja rozumiem, że można liczyć różnie, moi budowlańcy np. cenę robocizny liczyli na podstawie powierzchni użytkowej, ale wybudowali znacznie więcej. Jak się pytałam w innym wątku (najprawdopodobniej o domu do 300 tysięcy), to miała być powierzchnia rzeczywista wszystkiego.
> 
> Więc najpierw niech ktoś kompetentny zadecyduje, za co ma być te 2500zł za metr  Dla mnie wydaje się logiczne, żeby wliczać ściany i ocieplenie.


Niezły film kręcicie. :smile:  .czyli mam projekt jakiegoś tam np.malina prawie 100 mkw ,piszą ,że około 160 000 zł.To logicznie mieszkasz w nim czy nie???Masz ściany i ocieplenie.Powiedz co ci jeszcze brakuje??? .Do 200 000 tyś masz jeszcze 40 000 .Zamieszkasz w 4-osoby czy nie??? :roll eyes: .bez ściemy i niepotrzebnego partykularyzmu.Jeśli tak to co w nim będzie może być z założenia jak na razie hipotetycznie.

----------


## jajmar

> Ty piszesz, że po podłogach, inni, że wszystko,


Ja również odnoszę to do pow podłóg. To ma największy sens. Przykład skos poniżej 140 nie wchodzi do użytkowej a wykonać podłogę trzeba i dach również.

----------


## grend

> SSZ czyli dom w stanie surowym zamknięty z oknami i drzwiami.
> Za budowę od stanu 0 do SSO ekipie placilem 38tys.zł a to jest już i tak mała kwota.
> Reszta robocizny to tynki,wylewki,instalacje,izolacje.
> Ekipę miałem spod Radomia,materiały budowlane ściągnąłem z całej Polski czyli tam gdzie było najtaniej.
> SSZ wyniósł mnie z tego co pamiętam 157tys.zł.
> Śmiej się dalej.


to dla mnie jest stan developerski ...., wyszpachluj sciany, wstaw drzwi wewnetrzne, pomaluj i będzie 1500 za m2

----------


## Arturo72

> to dla mnie jest stan developerski ...., wyszpachluj sciany, wstaw drzwi wewnetrzne, pomaluj i będzie 1500 za m2


Bzdura,to jest SSZ,deweloperski to praktycznie wykończony z podlogami bo na betonie nie będziesz stawiał mebli a może tak masz ? Za darmo drzwi wewnętrzne,szpachlowanie ścian,panele,kafle,wanny,umywalki,zestawy podtynkowe,muszle,baterie,włączniki,lampy,farby itp ?
Jakoś do zamieszkania wyszło mi 2,2tys.zł a nie 1,5tys.zl

----------


## fotohobby

> to dla mnie jest stan developerski ...., wyszpachluj sciany, wstaw drzwi wewnetrzne, pomaluj i będzie 1500 za m2


To jak u was deweloper w takim stanie oddaje mieszkania, to jak sie nie dziwie, ze mieszkania po 2100 zł/m2 chodzą  :Lol:

----------


## Bracianka

Ściany i ocieplenie też nie wchodzą do powierzchni użytkowej, a postawić i ocieplić trzeba, wytłumaczcie, dlaczego ich nie liczyć? Ja chcę liczyć wszystko, a nie odcinać np. powierzchnię poświęconą na ściany (w tym wewnętrzne) - one są i trzeba za nie zapłacić.

W życiu nie widziałam w mieszkaniu deweloperskim położonych podłóg, był właśnie beton.

----------


## jajmar

> Ściany i ocieplenie też nie wchodzą do powierzchni użytkowej, a postawić i ocieplić trzeba, wytłumaczcie, dlaczego ich nie liczyć? Ja chcę liczyć wszystko, a nie odcinać np. powierzchnię poświęconą na ściany (w tym wewnętrzne) - one są i trzeba za nie zapłacić.


Ale powierzchni pod ścianami nie używasz czyli jej jakby "nie masz" .

----------


## _artur_

nie liczysz ich do powierzchni którą podajesz tu w wątku - bo chociażby grubość ich jest rózna, podajesz powierzchnię po podłogach ale koszty liczysz wszystkiego..
a co do deweloperskiego to tak, goła wylewka..

----------


## fotohobby

No zrozum - bo tak jest i tyle. Ja  sie nie spotkałem z nikim, kto podaje obrys zewnętrzny.
Juz tu padł konsensus, ze podajemy po podłogach. Każdy wie, że dom ma ściany i trzeba za nie zapłacić, ale podajemy to, z czego korzystamy.

----------


## grend

> To jak u was deweloper w takim stanie oddaje mieszkania, to jak sie nie dziwie, ze mieszkania po 2100 zł/m2 chodzą



i z czego sie bezsensownie cieszysz. Mieszkanie w stanie deweloperskim to bez drzwi wewnętrznych wylewka i ściany bez gładzi z osprzętem elektrycznym za 50 pln w całym mieszkaniu. Nawet WC nie ma. Produkujesz się non stop a nawet takiej rzeczy nie wiesz - trochę to smutne

----------


## grend

> Bzdura,to jest SSZ,deweloperski to praktycznie wykończony z podlogami bo na betonie nie będziesz stawiał mebli a może tak masz ? Za darmo drzwi wewnętrzne,szpachlowanie ścian,panele,kafle,wanny,umywalki,zestawy podtynkowe,muszle,baterie,włączniki,lampy,farby itp ?
> Jakoś do zamieszkania wyszło mi 2,2tys.zł a nie 1,5tys.zl


Kolejna osoba która nie widziała mieszkań w stanie deweloperskim..... Cały czas piszę że dla osoby która jest zainteresowana budową powinno się podawać cenę do stanu deweloperskiego z pomalowanymi ścianami i wstawionymi drzwiami - czyli 1500pln. Tutaj są generalnie równe wydatki - fundamenty, ściany, stropy,dach, ocieplenie, instalacje, tynki, wylewki i to jest miarodajne. Reszta to wykończenie - czyli jedna osoba może na to wydać 200tysięcy a inna 15tysięcy bo całe wyposazenie przeniesie ze starego lokum. Wyposażenie to np to o czym piszesz - panale, kafle,wanny itd Czyli poniekąd się zgadzasz i nawet piszesz że tobie wyszło 1500 za m2 ale jednak się nie zgadzasz bo kupiłeś np "srocz" za 5 tysięcy i kilka tego typu gadżetów i wyszło tobie 2200pln ....

----------


## gambit565

> Reszta to wykończenie - czyli jedna osoba może na to wydać 200tysięcy a inna 15tysięcy bo całe wyposazenie przeniesie ze starego lokum. Wyposażenie to np to o czym piszesz - panale, kafle,wanny itd Czyli poniekąd się zgadzasz i nawet piszesz że tobie wyszło 1500 za m2 ale jednak się nie zgadzasz bo kupiłeś np "srocz" za 5 tysięcy i kilka tego typu gadżetów i wyszło tobie 2200pln ....


To ja chetnie zobacze jak przenosisz te kafle i panele ze starego domu. Szczegolnie te kafle mnie interesuja. Swiat nalezy do odwaznych :smile:

----------


## kukuku2

A tak napiszę co do kosztów znajomy wybudował dom stan SSO projekt Iskierka poszerzony bodajże całkowita powierzchnia 150m2 , system zlecony pytam więc ile a on 164 tys.
Nie wiem , nie znam się sam w przyszłym roku zaczynam , więc to tylko taka dygresja co do kosztów.

----------


## fotohobby

> i z czego sie bezsensownie cieszysz. Mieszkanie w stanie deweloperskim to bez drzwi wewnętrznych wylewka i ściany bez gładzi z osprzętem elektrycznym za 50 pln w całym mieszkaniu. Nawet WC nie ma. Produkujesz się non stop a nawet takiej rzeczy nie wiesz - trochę to smutne


No tak, w Poznaniu to  deweloperzy oszczędzają az do przesady. 
Osprzęt elektryczny za 50zl  "w całym mieszkaniu"  :Lol: 
Czyli w domu za 100 ?

Człowieku, od SSZ do deweloperskiego stanu to jednak jest trochę wydatków. I nawet, jeśli pominiemy juz te drzwi i kible, to trzeba zrobić "tylko" tynki, wylewki, instalacje c.o. i teleinform., ocieplenie dachu/stropu/ścian, tynki zewnętrzna, parapety.
I nadal będzie daleko do zamieszkania

Pisz dalej grend, odrobina humoru z rana zawsze w cenie  :wink:

----------


## sSiwy12

Tak sobie myślę, że oporność materii jest wielka. Nawet uszczypliwość nie dociera. 

Może rysunek bardziej się wryje w świadomość?



*Dla potrzeb porównawczych* liczy się powierzchnię *użytkową*, bo to jest "wykładnik" do kredytów, różnych dopłat, programów, statystyk, wysokości podatku VAT i innych duperel.

Również dla potrzeb porównawczych określono co to jest:

*Stan surowy zamknięty* cena obejmuje takie prace jak: roboty ziemne, fundamenty, ściany podziemia oraz stropy nad podziemiem i schody, izolacje przeciwwilgociowe, ściany nadziemia, stropy, schody i podesty, ścianki działowe, konstrukcja dachu przyłącza instalacyjne oraz jego podłoże i pokrycie, izolacje, stolarka okienna i drzwiowa.

*Stan deweloperski* cena obejmuje dodatkowo takie prace jak: instalacje wewnętrzne, tynki, podłogi, posadzki, wykładziny, ocieplenia i elewacje itp.


Można sobie dodawać meble, słoiki, nocniki 2 TV 60", meble z Biedronki, oraz wycieraczkę z sichy mamuta.
Można - bo to wolny kraj.

Ale nie może to służyć do porównań (średnich cen)  *budowy* domu.- bo nikt tak nie liczy - nawet w Bangladeszu.

dopisałem:

Dla jasności dopowiem (to dla "opornych") -  ceny materiałów, to też średnia/uśredniona półka cenowa, a budowa w całości systemem zleconym.

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak sobie myślę, że oporność materii jest wielka. Nawet uszczypliwość nie dociera. 
> 
> Może rysunek bardziej się wryje w świadomość?
> 
> 
> 
> Dla potrzeb porównawczych liczy się powierzchnię *użytkową*, bo to jest "wykładnik" do kredytów, różnych dopłat, programów, statystyk i innych duperel.
> 
> *Stan surowy zamknięty* cena obejmuje takie prace jak: roboty ziemne, fundamenty, ściany podziemia oraz stropy nad podziemiem i schody, izolacje przeciwwilgociowe, ściany nadziemia, stropy, schody i podesty, ścianki działowe, konstrukcja dachu przyłącza instalacyjne oraz jego podłoże i pokrycie, izolacje, stolarka okienna i drzwiowa.
> ...


No i wszystko na ten temat.
Grend, śmiej się dalej.

----------


## kemot_p

> No i wszystko na ten temat.
> Grend, śmiej się dalej.


Arturo, to ile Cię wyniósł stan deweloperski rozumiany wg powyższej definicji?

----------


## Bracianka

Nie podoba mi się to, co piszecie, ale przyjmuję  :razz:  Zwłaszcza nie podoba mi się, że nie korzystacie ze ścian (a szafeczki, obrazki i wieszaczki to gdzie wiszą?  :wink:  ), ale też przyjmuję. Kurcze, drogo mi wyszło, jak żyć?  :wink:  A na poważnie uściślijmy: bierzemy pod uwagę *powierzchnię netto budynku*. Czyli liczymy średnio *2500zł za metr powierzchni netto*.

Co do stanu deweloperskiego, wybaczcie, ale nie ma definicji, więc u każdego dewelopera stan deweloperski inaczej wygląda. To cytat ze strony otodom.pl: "Wykończenie deweloperskie najczęściej zawiera tynk gipsowy, wylewkę i wyprowadzoną instalację pod urządzenia wodno-kanalizacyjne i grzewcze oraz doprowadzoną instalację elektryczną. Zdarza się, że deweloper oddaje mieszkanie z białym montażem, ale zazwyczaj gotowe są tylko wyprowadzenia, od których właściciel musi sam pociągnąć rury. " Gdzie tu miejsce na gładzie i wykładziny? Nie wklejajcie jakichś postów i nie traktujcie ich jak prawdy objawionej, bo te posty nią nie są. Można się kłócić bez końca.

----------


## sSiwy12

> Nie wklejajcie jakichś postów i nie traktujcie ich jak prawdy objawionej, bo te posty nią nie są. Można się kłócić bez końca.


Te, takie czarne (i czerwone) znaczki/robaczki  to litery. 
Litery składają się w słowa.
Słowa układają się w zdania.
Zdania, to sens tego co utworzyły robaczki.
I raczej do tego momentu wszystko jasne - czyżby ?

Kluczem do sprawy jest ZROZUMIENIE.

----------


## Bracianka

Wiesz, jak ktoś mi pisze o czytaniu ze zrozumieniem, to od razu zakładam, że przesiąkł gimnazjum. Ja doskonale zrozumiałam, co napisałeś, ale pozwalam sobie się z tym nie zgodzić, przynajmniej nie w całości. Rzuciłeś jeden post i myślisz, że jesteś najmądrzejszy. Ja Ci na każdy wklejony post o stanie deweloperskim mogę wkleić inny, który inaczej ten stan definiuje. Bo żaden mądry poseł nie wymyślił dotychczas definicji. A może, nie daj Bóg, chcesz na posła kandydować?  :wink:  Wtedy mógłbyś sobie tworzyć  :Biggrin:  Aktualnie "stan deweloperski" jest niestety każdorazowo definiowany w umowie między inwestorem a deweloperem, i czy Ci się to podoba, czy nie, bez względu na to, czy to rozumiesz (wiesz, to ten klucz  :wink:  ), tak jest.

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo, to ile Cię wyniósł stan deweloperski rozumiany wg powyższej definicji?


W stanie bez mebli do pokojow ale z kuchennymi i AGD bo tak to chyba należy tłumaczyć ale z ogrodzeniem bocznym,z tarasem,z podjazdem,z trawnikiem,tujami,elewacja ok.300tys.zł ale w tym są również zabezpieczenia na szkody gornicze ok.20-25tys.zl.

----------


## Bracianka

A możesz napisać, jak oceniasz koszt ogrodu? Nie ogrodzenia i kostki, tylko właśnie ziemi, trawy, tujek, itp.?

----------


## kemot_p

> W stanie bez mebli do pokojow ale z kuchennymi i AGD bo tak to chyba należy tłumaczyć ale z ogrodzeniem bocznym,z tarasem,z podjazdem,z trawnikiem,tujami,elewacja ok.300tys.zł ale w tym są również zabezpieczenia na szkody gornicze ok.20-25tys.zl.


No to spoko. Wg kolegów z forum, nie powinno się wliczać mebli, agd, płotu i kostki, trawnika i tuj. Czyli rozumiem, że spokojnie można odliczyć jakieś 30tyś. Więc stan deweloperski zakładając brak szkód górniczych to jakieś 250k, przy 146 powierzchni netto, więc mi wychodzi 1712 zł za metr. Nieźle, do 2500zł sporo brakuje... chyba, że mam zły algorytm obliczeniowy  :wink: 

P.S. Koszt z wykończeniem wg pracowni - 241 594 zł więc widać, że realny.

----------


## sSiwy12

> Ja Ci na każdy wklejony post o stanie deweloperskim mogę wkleić inny, który inaczej ten stan definiuje.


I właśnie dlatego, w celu porównania, nie należy się posługiwać danymi z projektów, katalogów, deweloperów i innych.

To co  wkleiłem i napisałem, pochodzi z ogólnopolskiej bazy (strona podana w rysunku) cen usług budowlanych, prowadzonej od wielu lat.
Nawet w części ogólnodostępnej, możesz sprawdzić jak kształtują się ceny w danym województwie, mając na uwadze też to, że *dla potrzeb* tej bazy, określono co znaczy pojęcie ........., w celu ujednolicenia kryteriów cenowych.
 Jest to bardzo precyzyjna baza danych  - stąd moje wcześniejsze wyliczenie ceny 1m2 dla m.Świdnica.

----------


## sSiwy12

> Więc stan deweloperski zakładając brak szkód górniczych to jakieś 250k, przy 146 powierzchni netto, więc mi wychodzi 1712 zł za metr. Nieźle, do 2500zł sporo brakuje... chyba, że mam zły algorytm obliczeniowy 
> 
> P.S. Koszt z wykończeniem wg pracowni - 241 594 zł więc widać, że realny.


Jak napiszę, że ogrzewa pompą ciepła, to zupełnie ci szczena opadnie. :smile: 

Przelicz to na powierzchnię użytkową (tak jak liczą w GUS, bankach, przepisach VAT, itp.) to nic nie będzie brakowało (do wskaźnika z roku w którym budował).

----------


## kemot_p

> Jak napiszę, że ogrzewa pompą ciepła, to zupełnie ci szczena opadnie.
> 
> Przelicz to na powierzchnię użytkową (tak jak liczą w GUS, bankach, przepisach VAT, itp.) to nic nie będzie brakowało (do wskaźnika z roku w którym budował).


Doskonale wiem czym ogrzewa - wiele jego wskazówek dotyczących opieplenia, ogrzewania i innych energooszczędnych rozwiązań zastosuję podczas mojej budowy.

Dlaczego mam przeliczać na powierzchnię użytkową? Przecież od kilkunastu postów mówicie, że te 2500 zł za metr dotyczy powierzchni liczonej po podłodze, ewentualnie netto?

----------


## Bracianka

Bo tu inaczej, a w banku inaczej  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> A możesz napisać, jak oceniasz koszt ogrodu? Nie ogrodzenia i kostki, tylko właśnie ziemi, trawy, tujek, itp.?


Tuje wzdłuż ogrodzenia kupowałem po 6zł jako takie 30cm *80szt=480zł,teraz mają ok.1m  :wink: ,trawa to Gold Grass z allegro ok.500zł za 15kg,humus był nawieziony gr.10cm ale to teść to załatwiał i chyba płacił za to 700zł,poza tym sporo jest innej zieleniny ale to sukcesywnie się dokupowało,trochę kasy poszło na to ale nie zliczałem tego  :smile:

----------


## Stanowska

> Wiesz, jak ktoś mi pisze o czytaniu ze zrozumieniem, to od razu zakładam, że przesiąkł gimnazjum. Ja doskonale zrozumiałam, co napisałeś, ale pozwalam sobie się z tym nie zgodzić, przynajmniej nie w całości. Rzuciłeś jeden post i myślisz, że jesteś najmądrzejszy. Ja Ci na każdy wklejony post o stanie deweloperskim mogę wkleić inny, który inaczej ten stan definiuje. Bo żaden mądry poseł nie wymyślił dotychczas definicji. A może, nie daj Bóg, chcesz na posła kandydować?  Wtedy mógłbyś sobie tworzyć  Aktualnie "stan deweloperski" jest niestety każdorazowo definiowany w umowie między inwestorem a deweloperem, i czy Ci się to podoba, czy nie, bez względu na to rozumiesz (wiesz, to ten klucz  ), tak jest.


Szóstka z plusem za ortografię, interpunkcję, styl wypowiedzi oraz za całość.
Ja też lubię z inteligentnymi ludźmi konwersować. A tutaj takich, niestety, mało.

----------


## Misterhajt

> o cholera... to mój chyba też.


Twój nie.
Ale ja już mam pomysł, i nie omieszkam sprzedać go znajomym, gdzie mogą za darmo reklamować swoje produkty i usługi. 
Wystarczy założyć multikonto na najbardziej poczytnym portalu i ulokować swój produkt.
Ech, gdybym pracował w tej branży, to nigdy nikomu tej tajemnicy bym nie sprzedał za żadne pieniądze.
A tutaj darmowa reklama - żyć nie umierać!

----------


## Misterhajt

> Czy mam wykasować nazwę pracowni?


Rób co chcesz. Na początek wykasuj te głupie śmieszki/uśmieszki.

----------


## fotohobby

> Twój nie.
> Ale ja już mam pomysł, i nie omieszkam sprzedać go znajomym, gdzie mogą za darmo reklamować swoje produkty i usługi. 
> Wystarczy założyć multikonto na najbardziej poczytnym portalu i ulokować swój produkt.
> Ech, gdybym pracował w tej branży, to nigdy nikomu tej tajemnicy bym nie sprzedał za żadne pieniądze.
> A tutaj darmowa reklama - żyć nie umierać!



Masz internet od wczoraj ?  :Lol: 

To przecież juz sie dzieje, tylko nie są to inwestorzy z krwi i kości, jak Arturo72, tylko "papierowe" profile, które zachwalają dany produkt. Na tym forum celuje w tym Wieneberger, czy Braas, a także mniejsze firmy.
Tylko nie myl ordynarnej reklamy ze zwykłymi informacjami, jakie przekazują sobie tu normalni użytkownicy Forum

----------


## immoral

587 strona a dalej nie wiadomo czy da się zbudować dom za 200 tysi czy nie...

----------


## noname2

> 587 strona a dalej nie wiadomo czy da się zbudować dom za 200 tysi czy nie...


Wiadomo . Da się . Ogniska na dnie morza nie rozpalisz , ale dom za 200 K . Luz. 
Może ciężko bedzie w tej kwocie z wykończeniem domu ...ogrodem (o, tutaj można popłynać ), nawodnieniem  .....ogrodzeniem (no, tu tez nieźle) , podjazdem , oświetleniem ogrodu i posesji, altaną , meblami ogrodowymi , basenem dla dzieciaków , hamakami, hustawkami , tarasami ....
sSiwy napisał :
Stan deweloperski cena obejmuje dodatkowo takie prace jak:* instalacje wewnętrzn*e, tynki, podłogi, posadzki, wykładziny, ocieplenia i elewacje itp.

Instalacje wewnętrzne : system CO CWU jak ktoś zapobiegliwy  i się rozpędzi na wypadek W , to jak zacznie od kominka , to skończy na fotowoltaice w kredycie łącznie z solarami na okres przejściowy przez kocioł gazowy wspomagany kotlem stalopalnym

a elewacje ? ............
Ja bym skonczył na stanie deweloperskim bez tynków , posadzek ,wykładzin i elewacji .Ocieplenie normowe . Kto chce lepsze sobie doliczy. 
Od reszty inne watki . I cos z tego by się splodziło.

Ach , zapomniałem o stolarce okienno drzwiowej . Przecież na mój metraż 168 mkw można wydac - 11 K tak jak ja ale  pewnie i 30-40-50 K  
A montaż?, mój 15 zł/mb , a jak ktoś wejdzie w MOVO , od ilu?  150 zł mb? jakos tak...

----------


## Bracianka

http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...arazu,504.html

Ja myślę, że taki wybudujesz bez większych trudności  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

> Twój nie.
> Ale ja już mam pomysł, i nie omieszkam sprzedać go znajomym, gdzie mogą za darmo reklamować swoje produkty i usługi. 
> Wystarczy założyć multikonto na najbardziej poczytnym portalu i ulokować swój produkt.
> Ech, gdybym pracował w tej branży, to nigdy nikomu tej tajemnicy bym nie sprzedał za żadne pieniądze.
> A tutaj darmowa reklama - żyć nie umierać!


Jak sobie wyobrażasz rozmowę o budowaniu konkretnego domu bez zobaczenia projektu? Tak trudno znaleźć strony www pracowni projektowych? Ludzie pytają o konkrety, a nie teorie. Są dzienniki budowy, na których inni się wzorują, podpatrują, bo budują takie same domy. Jedni pomagają, inni hejtują. Jeszcze kilka postów i zaczniesz być konkurencją na forum dla T. Brzęczkowskiego.

----------


## noname2

Pytanie "Czy da się ..... jest z cyklu    Ile kosztuje czerwony samochód ?

----------


## grend

> No i wszystko na ten temat.
> Grend, śmiej się dalej.


Arturo ty nie wiesz nawet co piszesz - to jest twój cytat - "Za budowę od stanu 0 do SSO ekipie placilem 38tys.zł a to jest już i tak mała kwota.
Reszta robocizny to tynki,wylewki,instalacje,izolacje. "

To może mi wytłumaczysz co miałeś na mysli  - Napisałeś że zrobiłeś SSO do tego TYNKI WYLEWKI INSTALACJE IZOLACJE. Dalej udowadniasz że to co zrobiłeś to nie stan deweloperski - "Bzdura,to jest SSZ,deweloperski to praktycznie wykończony z podlogami bo na betonie nie będziesz stawiał mebli " a teraz pod info co jest stan developerski czyli podważający twoje wyobrażenia piszesz "No i wszystko na ten temat."

ARTURO - ogarnij się

----------


## grend

> No tak, w Poznaniu to  deweloperzy oszczędzają az do przesady. 
> Osprzęt elektryczny za 50zl  "w całym mieszkaniu" 
> Czyli w domu za 100 ?
> 
> Człowieku, od SSZ do deweloperskiego stanu to jednak jest trochę wydatków. I nawet, jeśli pominiemy juz te drzwi i kible, to trzeba zrobić "tylko" tynki, wylewki, instalacje c.o. i teleinform., ocieplenie dachu/stropu/ścian, tynki zewnętrzna, parapety.
> I nadal będzie daleko do zamieszkania
> 
> Pisz dalej grend, odrobina humoru z rana zawsze w cenie


Przeanalizuj to co napisałes i porównaj to co ja mapisałem - tworzysz jakieś teorie na podstawie ... yyyyy no jakiej???? 
W przeciwieństwie do ciebie widziałem tysiace mieszkań deweloperskich i to w dziesiątkach miast

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo ty nie wiesz nawet co piszesz - to jest twój cytat - "Za budowę od stanu 0 do SSO ekipie placilem 38tys.zł a to jest już i tak mała kwota.
> Reszta robocizny to tynki,wylewki,instalacje,izolacje. "
> 
> To może mi wytłumaczysz co miałeś na mysli  - Napisałeś że zrobiłeś SSO do tego TYNKI WYLEWKI INSTALACJE IZOLACJE. Dalej udowadniasz że to co zrobiłeś to nie stan deweloperski - "Bzdura,to jest SSZ,deweloperski to praktycznie wykończony z podlogami bo na betonie nie będziesz stawiał mebli " a teraz pod info co jest stan developerski czyli podważający twoje wyobrażenia piszesz "No i wszystko na ten temat."
> 
> ARTURO - ogarnij się


Zapewniam Cię,że wiem o czym pisze:
SSO:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5424825
SSZ:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5436470

grend,śmiej sie ze swoje niewiedzy...

----------


## grend

> Zapewniam Cię,że wiem o czym pisze:
> SSO:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5424825
> SSZ:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post5436470
> 
> grend,śmiej sie ze swoje niewiedzy...


Super ,czyli raz piszesz tak a innym razem inaczej - to staraj się jasno i jednolicie formułować myśli....

----------


## sSiwy12

> W przeciwieństwie do ciebie* widziałem tysiace mieszkań dewelopersk*ich i to w dziesiątkach miast


A co ma piernik do wiatraka ?

Tu  tylko chodzi o orientacyjną (średnią) cenę wybudowania 1m2 p.u. domu jednorodzinnego o *określonym* standardzie "wykończenia"/zakończenia robót budowlanych, *nazwanym* "stan deweloperski", na podstawie którego zbierane są informacje cenowe z całej Polski.

Określenie "stan deweloperski" jest określeniem umownym, za każdym razem definiowanym przez "powołującego się" na taki stan budowlany.


dopisałem:

Inaczej i być może bardziej zrozumiale:
Jeśli ktoś powołuje się na średnią cenę 1m2 p.u. musi mieć na uwadze, że dotyczy to tak (podany wcześniej) określonego (zdefiniowanego) stanu deweloperskiego - nic więcej, ani nic mniej.

----------


## jarekpolak

Witam, jeśli mogę to wtrce swoje 2 grosze.
*powierzchnia użytkowa 150m2, całkowita 221m2*
Na dzień dzisiejszy czyli SSZ (działowe, dach, okna, doprowadzona woda, kanalizacja oraz prąd) 138 000 co daje 
pow. uż. *920zł/m2*
pow. cał.* 624zł/m2*

----------


## jarekFTW

Chciałbym zobaczyć specyfikację Twoich okien, pokrycie dachu itp. Nie mówiąc już o TWOIM potwornym montażu 220 metrów. Jaki to musi być duży fudnament, przecież to są metry.
Przestańcie wciskać ludziom KIT.
No chyba, że jesteś murarzem/szklarzem/cieślą/dekarzem/elektrykiem.
I sam wypalasz pustaki.
To zwracam honor.

----------


## jajmar

> Witam, jeśli mogę to wtrce swoje 2 grosze.
> *powierzchnia użytkowa 150m2, całkowita 221m2*
> Na dzień dzisiejszy czyli SSZ (działowe, dach, okna, doprowadzona woda, kanalizacja oraz prąd) 138 000 co daje 
> pow. uż. *920zł/m2*
> pow. cał.* 624zł/m2*


To masz około 40% -45% inwestycji, skoro wydałeś 138 tyś to wydasz jeszcze ~180-200 tyś aby osiągnąć stan na gotowo.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Witam, jeśli mogę to wtrce swoje 2 grosze.
> *powierzchnia użytkowa 150m2, całkowita 221m2*
> Na dzień dzisiejszy czyli SSZ (działowe, dach, okna, doprowadzona woda, kanalizacja oraz prąd) 138 000 co daje 
> pow. uż. *920zł/m2*
> pow. cał.* 624zł/m2*


Jaki to projekt ??? .Skąd ta różnic a w powierzchniach??? Jajmar ma rację , a ja dodam ,że nie mieścisz się w związku z tym w tym topiku. :yes:

----------


## firewall

Nawet będąc samorobem nie da się zbudować w tak niskich cenach(624 zł/m2i to z wodą prądem i kanalizacją), Chyba że ma się znajomych robotników w firmach budowlanych i odkupuje od nich przytulone materiały.

----------


## jarekpolak

Po pierwsze- woda, prąd oraz kanalizacja doprowadzone do domu, więc proszę czytać ze zrozumieniem.
Po drugie- fundamenty lane w wykop(25m3 betonu po 230zł) a później 4 bloczki betonowe(nie pamiętam ceny). Ściany solbet 24 kupowane wczesną wiosną b.r prosto od producenta w Stalowej Woli po cenie 4,70zł brutto - robocizna kosztowała mnie 800zł (dwa krótkie dni). Strop lany na pełnym deskowaniu (stemple, deski oraz robocizna 5tys, stal po 2900 oraz 18m3 betonu po 230zł) Pustaki na szczyty kupowane nieco drożej bo po 5zł. Więźba po 680zł za m3 a było tego prawie 10m3. Dachówka betonowa braas cisar - łącznie nieco ponad 9 tys zł. Blachy zrobiłem sobie sam w pracy, a szef nie kazał mi za nie płacić. Jestem dekarzem w Norwegii i w wakacje zrobiłem dach z pomocą rodziny. Faktem jest, że brakuje mi jeszcze komina (koszt 2200)
Projekt to: Dom w Tymotkach wersja Termo 
zwarta bryła budynku z garażem i kotłownią na paliwo stałe
Dlaczego" nie mieszczę się w topiku"?
AHA co do okien to okna trzyszybowe, profil bruggman czy cos takiego, kolor zewnętrzy orzech jeśli znajdę e-fakture to dołączę tutaj
powierzchnia zabudowy to 110m2 
powierzchnia dachu 200m2

PS. zapomniałem dopisać że kwota 138 tys to cena którą zapłaciłem łącznie z działką i papierami (45 tys zł)
 znalazłem
okna brugman 5KZ
1str ORZECH
Pakiet szybowy 0,6 ciepła ramka
okucia roto
uszczelka czarna

----------


## jarekFTW

aha, czyli za 1 metr powierzchni całkowitej wychodzi ok. 400 złotych. bez działki.
Dlaczego nie rzucisz pracy dekarza i nie zajmiesz się sprzedawaniem domów? Przecież zbudujesz go za 150 tys, sprzedasz za 400k lekko.

Ekipę od fundamentów znalazłeś w pośredniaku? 800 zł na 2 dni, 400 dziennie.
Ciekawe kto pracuje za taki pieniądz. 

Powodzenia

----------


## jarekpolak

> aha, czyli za 1 metr powierzchni całkowitej wychodzi ok. 400 złotych. bez działki.
> Dlaczego nie rzucisz pracy dekarza i nie zajmiesz się sprzedawaniem domów? Przecież zbudujesz go za 150 tys, sprzedasz za 400k lekko.
> 
> Ekipę od fundamentów znalazłeś w pośredniaku? 800 zł na 2 dni, 400 dziennie.
> Ciekawe kto pracuje za taki pieniądz. 
> 
> Powodzenia


Gdybyś czytał uważniej to zapewne zauważyłbyś, że 800zł zapłaciłem za postawienie ścian nośnych parteru i przy tym robilismy niecałe 2 dni (wielki czwartek i piątek do 13), a robocizna przy fundamencie odliczając pana od koparki za 250zł to wódka, kiełbasa i piwo kosztowały mnie nieco ponad 200zł (tylko to co w ziemi)

----------


## jarekpolak

a jeśli dasz mi 400 zł na dzień to ja chętnie podejmę taką pracę. Nie wiem ile zarabiasz ale ja za granicą mam 500zł dniówki a u mnie w okolicy na budowie nie zarabia się więcej niż 150 zł dziennie jako murarz.

----------


## jarekFTW

1 osoba Ci robiła fundament/kładła cegły ? a to złota rączka

----------


## kamihi

Raczej betonity kładła nie cegły  :smile:  i pewnie jeszcze zaprawę kładła między bloczki taki magik był

----------


## jarekFTW

1 osoba zrobiła to wszystko w 2 krótkie dni za 800 złotych. Magik to mało powiedziane, Magic Mietek.

Daj mi numer do niego.

----------


## jarekpolak

jarekFTW - Czy Ty jesteś debilem? Czy tylko takiego udajesz?
Skoro u mnie w okolicy murarz nie zarabia więcej niż 150 to logiczne, że osób opłacanych przy ścianach parteru musiało być więcej.
200zł przy laniu fundamentów (55cm szerokości, 90 głębokości)  to koszt jedzenia i napojów dla konkretnie -ojca, teścia, brata oraz jego szwagra i dla mnie plus koparka 250 (100zł za godzinę plus dojazd).
 Wróć się do podstawówki i naucz liczyć. Piszesz, że 400 zł to nie pieniądz jako dniówka, że bajki opowiadam i z palca wyssałem sobie te kwoty a mimo wszystko udzielasz się aktywnie w temacie "dom do 200 tys" Jeśli samo sso kosztowałoby mnie ponad 100 to wiadome że w 200 bym się nie wyrobił. Nie mierz wszystkich swoją miarą - to że przepłaciłeś za wybudowanie domu a firmy darły z Ciebie pieniądze bo widzieli, że się kompletnie nie orientujesz, to nie wypisuj teraz takich bredni i nie krytykuj wszystkich, którzy są bardziej zaradni niż Ty. Są forumowicze, którzy nie płacili za robocizne ani złotówki za fundamenty, ściany, strop bo robili sami albo z rodziną. 
Jeśli ktoś się zgodził zapłacić frycowe w sklepach jak i wykonawcom, sam ma 2 lewe ręce a na forum pisze coś w stylu "budujemy dom własnymi rękami" przy czym własnymi rękami wyrównują teren dookoła domu, zrobią chudziaka albo położą kafelki w kuchni to sorry wielkie. W taki sposób nie da się zmieścić w 200k. i taką osobę mi przypominasz.

mój dom w stanie deweloperskim będzie wart nieco ponad 250 tys. Nie wiem na jakim świecie Ty żyjesz. pozdrawiam

----------


## _artur_

w normalnym.. nie wszyscy mają ojca, brata i szwagra którzy to zrobią za darmo, większość niestety musi wynająć ludzi za kasę.. to że Ty masz taką możliwość nie znaczy że wszyscy tak mają.. i potwierdzasz tylko to co wcześniej pisane było.. można próbować ale tylko jak większość prac zrobi się samemu..

----------


## compi

> w normalnym.. nie wszyscy mają ojca, brata i szwagra którzy to zrobią za darmo, większość niestety musi wynająć ludzi za kasę.. to że Ty masz taką możliwość nie znaczy że wszyscy tak mają.. i potwierdzasz tylko to co wcześniej pisane było.. można próbować ale tylko jak większość prac zrobi się samemu..


Za chwilę ktoś go pobije ceną gdy dobry wujek zbuduje w prezencie taki dom i jeszcze go wyposaży. Wyjdzie w ogóle free. Zaliczyłbym więc ten przypadek jako jednostkowy. Nie byłoby dyskusji gdyby na samym początku autor opisał fakty tak  znaczące jak kilkuosobowa darmowa ekipa na budowie i gratisowe przygotowanie dachu u siebie w firmie.

----------


## Klimon

Na wiosnę zaczynamy kolejną budowę. 

Stan deweloperski, ogrzewanie powietrzną pompą ciepła. 127m2 powierzchni użytkowej. Dwa niezależne mieszkania pod wynajem (każdy będzie miał osobne sterowanie ogrzewaniem), każde o powierzchni 63,5 m2 + 2 tarasy po 9m2. Parterowy. Projekt własnego autorstwa.

Bez działki koszt budowy wyniesie nie więcej jak 220.000zł.Do tego trzeba doliczyć wykończenie wnętrza, ale to każdy już pod siebie musi policzyć. 

Cena nie uwzględnia takich elementów jak zagospodarowanie podwórza czy ogrodzenie. 

W związku z tym mały domek do 100m2 można pobudować w cenie 200.000zł. Wszystko zależy od projektu, użytych materiałów i zaangażowania własnego.

----------


## firewall

Na sprzedaż lub wynajem to żaden problem zbudować w niskiej cenie. Ale tu na FM zwykle ludzie budują dla siebie, dlatego mają inne wyobrażenie kosztów.

----------


## jarekpolak

Ja również buduję dla siebie i nie oszczędzam na materiale, jednak jeśli można kupić to samo w niższych cenach to czemu nie pytać w wielu miejscach zanim się kupi? Pomoc bliskich oraz chęci do pracy to bardzo duże ułatwienie w budowie domu. To, że jestem dekarzem oraz wiele elementów dachu przygotowałem za free to chyba nic nadzwyczajnego, bo co jeśli ktoś jest projektantem, elektrykiem, hydraulikiem czy tynkarzem? Taki człowiek nie ma prawa udzielać się w tym temacie, bo część prac wykonał sam i nic go to nie kosztowało? Wynajmując ekipę od wszystkiego oczywiście nie jest możliwe zmieścić się w tej kwocie, ale nie dla takich ludzi poświęcony jest ten wątek. pozdrawiam

----------


## _artur_

> Wynajmując ekipę od wszystkiego oczywiście nie jest możliwe zmieścić się w tej kwocie, ale nie dla takich ludzi poświęcony jest ten wątek. pozdrawiam


a gdzieś w temacie jest napisane "wątek dla samorobów" ? nie, nic takiego nie ma w tytule więc skąd takie stwierdzenie.. zresztą najpierw opisałeś jak to tanio masz zrobione nie pisząc szczegółów i dopiero w kolejnych wpisach dopisałes te "drobne" szczegóły..

----------


## jarekpolak

A czy gdzieś jest napisane "wątek tylko dla zleceniodawców"? 



> Nawet będąc samorobem nie da się zbudować w tak niskich cenach(624 zł/m2i to z wodą prądem i kanalizacją), Chyba że ma się znajomych robotników w firmach budowlanych i odkupuje od nich przytulone materiały.


we wcześniejszych postach nabijano się, że nawet samemu nie jestem w stanie wybudować w takiej cenie a kwota 800 zł za postawienie ścian parteru czy za obiad i flaszkę nie można zalać fundamentu. Po co teraz odwracać kota ogonem? Już w drugim poście napisałem co i ile mnie kosztowało, więc nie ukrywałem żadnych kwot. Najpierw pisano, że musiałbym kraść materiały od firm i wypalać pustaki, ale widzę, że te osoby już zrozumiały swój błąd.

----------


## jarekpolak

Przepraszam za kolejność, ale coś się pomieszało. Mój kosztorys założony na samym początku i uwzględnione wszystkie koszty związane z budową. 
ps. zakładając nie wiedziałem, że przyda mi się w tak głupim celu, żeby udowodnić sceptykom ich niewiedzę.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Ja planuje dom piętrowy, 145 użytkowej i 170 całkowitej.
Nie wiem, ile wyniesie Mnie SZZ ale doprowadzenia do stanu developerskiego liczę tak:
- schody, wykończenie betonowych - 8 000  zł (drewno + balustrady)
- wod - kan - 5 000 zł
- ogrzewanie 35 000 (Pompa Ciepła PW + podłogówka)
- elektryka - 15 000
- tynki 10 000
- wylewki - 7000
- rekuperacja - 12 000
- oczyszczalnia + zbiornik na deszczówka - 8 000
- elewacja - 25 000
- parapety - 2000
- ocieplenie poddasza 4 000

Wychodzi 130 000 zł jak nic. 
Jakby zamienić PC na inne źródła, wywalić rekuperację (ale wtedy dochodzą dwa kominy do SSZ) to i tak 100 000 jak nic

----------


## jajmar

> Przepraszam za kolejność, ale coś się pomieszało. Mój kosztorys założony na samym początku i uwzględnione wszystkie koszty związane z budową. 
> ps. zakładając nie wiedziałem, że przyda mi się w tak głupim celu, żeby udowodnić sceptykom ich niewiedzę.



Nie znam miejsca gdzie oficjalnie można pożyczyć zagęszczarkę i kopić do niej paliwo za 65zł, betoniarka 30zł. Piasek żółty za17zl? to ile tego piasku kupiłeś - a gdzie transport.

Gdzie konkretnie na podkarpaciu budujesz?

----------


## Klimon

> Ja planuje dom piętrowy, 145 użytkowej i 170 całkowitej.
> Nie wiem, ile wyniesie Mnie SZZ ale doprowadzenia do stanu developerskiego liczę tak:
> - schody, wykończenie betonowych - 8 000  zł (drewno + balustrady)
> - wod - kan - 5 000 zł
> - ogrzewanie 35 000 (Pompa Ciepła PW + podłogówka)
> - elektryka - 15 000
> - tynki 10 000
> - wylewki - 7000
> - rekuperacja - 12 000
> ...



Na pompie ciepła już możesz odjąć około 5 tysięcy. Podłogówka z ułożeniem i rozdzielaczem max 5 tysięcy a pompa z kotłownią około 25. Razem 30.

Reszta pewnie jakoś wyjdzie bo na wylewkach bym odjął ale na ociepleniu dodał. Wszystko zależy od materiałów.

Rekuperator 12.000 to już górna granica.

----------


## karolina.P.

Witam wszystkich.to mój pierwszy wpis na forum więc proszę o ewentualną wyrozumiałość. :smile: 
Chciałabym żebyście ocenili mój i męża pomysł-czy tak się w ogóle da zrobić.Otóż chcemy wybudować mały domek(80 pare metrów-dom przy cyprysowej 34).działke już mamy.wiosną chcemy zacząć załatwiać papierologie,potem kredyt.Chcemy wziąść 130tyś na stan surowy(czy to wgl wystarczy?)a potem sprzedać mieszkanie (za ok 90tys)i wykończyć za tą kase.Starczy czy lepiej wziąść większy kredyt?czy idąc do banku po kredyt musze już mieć projekt kupiony czy za kase od nich mogę.Może to głupie pytania ale chce się dobrze przygotować przed ruszeniem ze wszystkim żeby potem nie było niespodzianek. :smile:

----------


## jarekpolak

> Nie znam miejsca gdzie oficjalnie można pożyczyć zagęszczarkę i kopić do niej paliwo za 65zł, betoniarka 30zł. Piasek żółty za17zl? to ile tego piasku kupiłeś - a gdzie transport.
> 
> Gdzie konkretnie na podkarpaciu budujesz?


Zagęszczarka z hurtowni budowlanej która wypożycza sprzęt (100zł za dobe) ale, że mam znajomego to pożyczył na 5 godzin i policzył 50zł.
Betoniarka od mojego ojca przy zalewaniu wieńców odmówiła posłuszeństwa i rozleciało się łożysko na wale (wieńcu), więc pożyczyłem na kilka godzin i zapłaciłęm 30zł.
Faktycznie przyznaję błąd w kosztorysie przy piasku. Piasek kosztował 17zł za kubik a było ich blisko 50 więc należy poprawić ten błąd na blisko tysiąca. (kilka razy to czytałem w życiu a nigdy nie dopatrzyłem się tego błędu). 
Buduję na podkarpaciu a dokładniej w Lubaczowie.

----------


## firewall

To już jest kabaret pełną gębą. Tu dał coś tata,tu coś przygarnął szwagier, a to coś zbywało w firmie. Przypominasz mi sąsiada który tez tak buduje. Tynk różowy bo koledzy robili osiedle i przylepiało się im po kilka wiader, a to okna z odzysku bo wujek robił wymianę dla jakiejś spółdzielni mieszkaniowej. I zwozi po parę worków cementu, kleju etc. albo jak już ciemno jest, albo  wczesnym rankiem. Twierdzi że tanio buduje i z pewnością ma rację.
Tyle tylko że jak pisać o kosztach to trzeba prawdę pisać, a nie jakieś kombinacje ubierać w przedsiębiorczość. 
Przecież wiadomo że województwo podkarpackie jest ostoją prawości, honoru i uczciwości oraz wszelakich cnót chrześcijańskich, które będą promieniować teraz na cały kraj.
Więc forumowy kolego jak informujesz to rzetelniej to czyń.

----------


## kamihi

jarekpolak - Może ten dom to widmo wcale nie jest wybudowany . A fotki masz z netu kosztorys sprefabrykowałeś  :big grin:  Dach robiło ci ufo bo przecież takie ciężkie dachówki nie da się wnieść do góry bez wynajęcia mega firmy , Pomoc ojca i rodziny tylko w filmach .  :smile:

----------


## Marek88.8

> Przepraszam za kolejność, ale coś się pomieszało. Mój kosztorys założony na samym początku i uwzględnione wszystkie koszty związane z budową. 
> ps. zakładając nie wiedziałem, że przyda mi się w tak głupim celu, żeby udowodnić sceptykom ich niewiedzę.


Kolego ta cena to jest za co? Za poziom zero z działką?

----------


## sylwekr

Nie rozumię .... parę razy zagladałem do tego wątku i niejednokrotnie przewija się: chcesz tanio wybudować dom, zmieścić się w ok 200 tys to :
- duuuzo pracy własnej
- szukanie okazji w zakupie materiałów
- prosty projekt
Gdy ktoś poszedł ta droga i jeszcze pokazuje na co ile wydał to od razu krytyka, że rodzina pomaga, że coś tam zalatwił / kupił taniej niż wy - ważne że nie ukradł. Ja też pożyczałem zagęszczarkę "za flaszkę", deski kupilem po 100zl /m3 po budowie, stęmple dostałem od kolegi za darmo (za pomoc na przy jego budowie) itp, i mi też na budowie pomaga ojciec, teść, brat, szfagier... i co to coś złego...

----------


## Marek88.8

> Witam wszystkich.to mój pierwszy wpis na forum więc proszę o ewentualną wyrozumiałość.
> Chciałabym żebyście ocenili mój i męża pomysł-czy tak się w ogóle da zrobić.Otóż chcemy wybudować mały domek(80 pare metrów-dom przy cyprysowej 34).działke już mamy.wiosną chcemy zacząć załatwiać papierologie,potem kredyt.Chcemy wziąść 130tyś na stan surowy(czy to wgl wystarczy?)a potem sprzedać mieszkanie (za ok 90tys)i wykończyć za tą kase.Starczy czy lepiej wziąść większy kredyt?czy idąc do banku po kredyt musze już mieć projekt kupiony czy za kase od nich mogę.Może to głupie pytania ale chce się dobrze przygotować przed ruszeniem ze wszystkim żeby potem nie było niespodzianek.


Aby iść do banku po kredyt musisz mieć PnB lub zgłoszoną budowę w urzędzie. Papierkologie radziłbym zacząć załatwiać już teraz. Opieszałość urzędów nie zna granic. Osobiście na WZ czekałem ponad 3 mies. Chyba że już macie warunki ale reszta też zejdzie.

Na stan SSO takiego domku spokojnie 100 tys wystarczy. Jak dobrze poszukasz murarza oraz cieśli i dekarzy. Osobiście będę od wiosny stawiał podobny dom 90m2 + garaż i kotłownia w bryle 10.15m x 8.2m więc większy od Waszego i mam umowę z firmą na robociznę SS na 17 tys (całość łącznie z działówkami, kominami, strop żelbetowy itp - wszelkie prace murarskie tego projektu) i druga umowa na kwotę 10 tys za kompletny dach (więźba + pokrycie dachówką + rzeźbienie krokwi + pełne deskowanie) z materiałem zejdę ponieżej 100 tys za SSO z pokryciem dachowym. SSZ przewiduję na około 110 tys.

----------


## kamihi

> Nie rozumię .... parę razy zagladałem do tego wątku i niejednokrotnie przewija się: chcesz tanio wybudować dom, zmieścić się w ok 200 tys to :
> - duuuzo pracy własnej
> - szukanie okazji w zakupie materiałów
> - prosty projekt
> Gdy ktoś poszedł ta droga i jeszcze pokazuje na co ile wydał to od razu krytyka, że rodzina pomaga, że coś tam zalatwił / kupił taniej niż wy - ważne że nie ukradł. Ja też pożyczałem zagęszczarkę "za flaszkę", deski kupilem po 100zl /m3 po budowie, stęmple dostałem od kolegi za darmo (za pomoc na przy jego budowie) itp, i mi też na budowie pomaga ojciec, teść, brat, szfagier... i co to coś złego...


Widocznie niektórym wydaje się to nie możliwe  :wink:

----------


## sylwekr

> Widocznie niektórym wydaje się to nie możliwe


Lub "dom" to jest cos co zostalo wybudowane przy załozeniach, że przy budowie na piasek wydane nie mniej niż tyle ..., za postawienie ścian ..., za dach ... itd, jeśli ktoś cos zrobił taniej to albo to niemożliwe i oszukuje, albo złodziej i kombinator...

----------


## karolina.P.

> Aby iść do banku po kredyt musisz mieć PnB lub zgłoszoną budowę w urzędzie. Papierkologie radziłbym zacząć załatwiać już teraz. Opieszałość urzędów nie zna granic. Osobiście na WZ czekałem ponad 3 mies. Chyba że już macie warunki ale reszta też zejdzie.
> 
> Na stan SSO takiego domku spokojnie 100 tys wystarczy. Jak dobrze poszukasz murarza oraz cieśli i dekarzy. Osobiście będę od wiosny stawiał podobny dom 90m2 + garaż i kotłownia w bryle 10.15m x 8.2m więc większy od Waszego i mam umowę z firmą na robociznę SS na 17 tys (całość łącznie z działówkami, kominami, strop żelbetowy itp - wszelkie prace murarskie tego projektu) i druga umowa na kwotę 10 tys za kompletny dach (więźba + pokrycie dachówką + rzeźbienie krokwi + pełne deskowanie) z materiałem zejdę ponieżej 100 tys za SSO z pokryciem dachowym. SSZ przewiduję na około 110 tys.


nie mamy warunków niestety....

----------


## jajmar

> Witam wszystkich.to mój pierwszy wpis na forum więc proszę o ewentualną wyrozumiałość.
> Chciałabym żebyście ocenili mój i męża pomysł-czy tak się w ogóle da zrobić.Otóż chcemy wybudować mały domek(80 pare metrów-dom przy cyprysowej 34).działke już mamy.wiosną chcemy zacząć załatwiać papierologie,potem kredyt.Chcemy wziąść 130tyś na stan surowy(czy to wgl wystarczy?)a potem sprzedać mieszkanie (za ok 90tys)i wykończyć za tą kase.Starczy czy lepiej wziąść większy kredyt?czy idąc do banku po kredyt musze już mieć projekt kupiony czy za kase od nich mogę.Może to głupie pytania ale chce się dobrze przygotować przed ruszeniem ze wszystkim żeby potem nie było niespodzianek.


Banki nie udzielają kredytu na stan surowy tylko do "oddania" budynku -tak było jeszcze rok temu i nie sadzę aby to się zmieniło. Musisz zacząć ze swoich a potem dobrać kredyt lub brać na całość. Chyba ze weźmiesz kredyt na inny cel niz budowa czyli konsumencki ale to zazwyczaj droższa opcja.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> Witam wszystkich.to mój pierwszy wpis na forum więc proszę o ewentualną wyrozumiałość.
> Chciałabym żebyście ocenili mój i męża pomysł-czy tak się w ogóle da zrobić.Otóż chcemy wybudować mały domek(80 pare metrów-dom przy cyprysowej 34).działke już mamy.wiosną chcemy zacząć załatwiać papierologie,potem kredyt.Chcemy wziąść 130tyś na stan surowy(czy to wgl wystarczy?)a potem sprzedać mieszkanie (za ok 90tys)i wykończyć za tą kase.Starczy czy lepiej wziąść większy kredyt?czy idąc do banku po kredyt musze już mieć projekt kupiony czy za kase od nich mogę.Może to głupie pytania ale chce się dobrze przygotować przed ruszeniem ze wszystkim żeby potem nie było niespodzianek.


Potwierdzam. Banki dają kredyt, kiedy rozpoczniesz prace za własne środki i dopiero po inspekcji konkretnego stanu pójdzie wypłata pierwszej transzy. 
U Mnie koszty przed rozpoczęciem prac: mapka do celów projektowych 800, badania geotechniczne 600, podłączenie prądu 1500 (skrzynka już na działce), podłaczenie wody z projektem 2 200 zł. Do tego koszt projektu (u Mnie indywidualny) a przed rozpoczęciem budowy znowu geodeta.  10 000 jak nic

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> Aby iść do banku po kredyt musisz mieć PnB lub zgłoszoną budowę w urzędzie. Papierkologie radziłbym zacząć załatwiać już teraz. Opieszałość urzędów nie zna granic. Osobiście na WZ czekałem ponad 3 mies. Chyba że już macie warunki ale reszta też zejdzie.
> 
> Na stan SSO takiego domku spokojnie 100 tys wystarczy. Jak dobrze poszukasz murarza oraz cieśli i dekarzy. Osobiście będę od wiosny stawiał podobny dom 90m2 + garaż i kotłownia w bryle 10.15m x 8.2m więc większy od Waszego i mam umowę z firmą na robociznę SS na 17 tys (całość łącznie z działówkami, kominami, strop żelbetowy itp - wszelkie prace murarskie tego projektu) i druga umowa na kwotę 10 tys za kompletny dach (więźba + pokrycie dachówką + rzeźbienie krokwi + pełne deskowanie) z materiałem zejdę ponieżej 100 tys za SSO z pokryciem dachowym. SSZ przewiduję na około 110 tys.


SSZ = czyli na okna z montażem + brama garażowa + drzwi zewnętrzne liczysz 10 000  - 15000 zł...???

Trochę mało, nie wiem jaki budujesz domek, ale same okna to chyba min. 10 000 zł (bez dużych przeszkleń i HST, które jedno kosztuje 10000). Średniej jakości drzwi zewn, to 3000 zł a brama z napędem 3 000 -4000 zł. Jak podajecie ceny, to trzeba napisać trochę więcej, gdzie kupujecie, jak firma itp.

----------


## jarekpolak

Dokładnie tak. Mój kosztorys pisałem z pamięci, zdjęcia domu to zdjęcia z internetu i nie da się wybudować dobrze i tanio, tylko że ja w przeciwieństwie do większości tutaj nie jestem anonimowy, podaję swoje imię, nazwisko, miejscowość a jeśli ktoś dociekliwy i chce przedyskutować koszta to mogę podać numer telefonu. Sceptycy, krytycy czy jak by raczej wypadało ich nazwać idioci, którzy dali się naciągnąć firmom bo ci widzieli, że barana złapali, który ma dwie lewe ręce i nie ma ani pojęcia o kosztach i uważa, że skoro firma bierze grubą kasę to zrobią wszystko idealnie co nie pokrywa się z prawdą. Skoro ktoś zapłacił mniej niż ty baranie to już jest kłamcą i krętaczem bo przecież jak to jest możliwe żeby ktokolwiek inny mógł zrobić coś lepiej niż Ty....

dopisałem:
Jeśli jest sie sk*** dla rodziny i przyjaciół to logiczne, że oni odpłacą tym samym. Mi pomogło wiele osób, którzy również pracują, jednak znaleźli czas, żeby pomóc mi za "flaszkę" i dobre słowo.

----------


## jarekFTW

Agresywny człowiek, który "dorobił się" uciekając do Norwegii, by do czegoś dojść. Gratuluje Jarosławie Polaku, jesteś godnym przedstawicielem Polaków w Norwegii.

----------


## kamihi

"uciekając" przecież to gość nie z Syri ( statusu uchodzcy raczej nie ma w Norwegi )  :big grin:  A że się dorobił tylko przybić piątkę i gratulować . A z tym "agresywnym" twierdzicie panowie że nie można a tu Pan Polak wyskoczył z takimi rozwiązaniami ( w mojej okolicy też wielu tak robi nie dlatego że cwaniactwo tylko cienko z kasa a mieszkać gdzieś trzeba ) i pokazuje że można  :smile:  Do końca ma jeszcze sporo kasy do włożenia ale jak narazie ciekawie i oszczędnie sobie radzi . Pod krawatem z komórom przy uchu nie chodzi po działce i nie udaje że się napracował bo podzwonił i załatwił to i to .

----------


## jarekFTW

Nazywa każdego "debilem" i "idiotą", a Ty chcesz mu piątkę przybijać?? To, ze jest zaradny to OK, niech sobie sam nawet pustaki i dachówki wypala, ale niech nie obraża innych.
MOIM prawem jest wyrażanie mojej opinii, moim zdaniem za 140 000 nie da się wybudować do tego stanu. No chyba, że leci się po jakości, lub wszystko robi się sam.

----------


## kamihi

Każdego chyba tak nie nazywa bynajmniej tak mi się wydaje , A ty oczywiście masz prawo myśleć i uważać jak ci się podoba .

----------


## Umka

A mnie z kolei zadziwia a wrecz zdumiewa fakt ze ci co zbudowali w kwocie mniej wiecej jak w temacie mowia ze sie da i udowodniaja to wypisujac koszta chcac pomoc zamierzajacym zaczac budowe wymarzonego domu, a ludzie co zbudowali za ponad 400 tys  :big grin:  nie wiem czemu siedza w tym watku i krzycza ze ci pierwsi to klamia jak nie wiem kto i tak sie nie da no bo przeciez im sie nie udalo. No oczywiscie ze tak))). Jestescie wrecz GURU taniego budowania bo to jest prawdziwa sztuka by sie zmiescic w 500 tys za wybudowanie domu, macie prawo byc z siebie dumni  :yes:  :big lol:  A tak w ogole to mi sie wydaje ze krzykacze to w wiekszosci tak zwani "polecani pupile" -wykonawcy ktorzy sie boja o swoje zarobki, i przyzwyczaili sie wmawiac nieszczesnym inwestorom np. jakie to nieziemsko trudne jest nakrecic zbrojenie - "ooo, zbrojenie... to trzeba przeciez FIGURY GIAC" ))))) cyt jednego z fahoffcoff. A juz prawie niewykonalnie skomplikowana praca po przyklejaniu styro na sciane to wrecz kosmiczna technologia, o kafelkarzach nawet nie wspomne bo wojna sie zacznie ))). Przeciez zaden fachowiec od kafelkow nie wchodzacy do lazienki za mniej niz ... tysiecy nie opowie inwestorom o tak prostym narzedziu jak system perfect level czy podobne z pomoca ktorego nawet dziecko sobie poradzi z ulozeniem plytek. A krytykowac elektrykow czy hydraulikow juz nawet nie bede - no bo co mozna powiedziec o ludziach co zaczynajac rozmowe juz patrza na ciebie jak na owce do strzyzenia banknotow.

----------


## jajmar

Kolega pokazuje jak buduje i za ile, ok tylko to jest niedostępne dla większości forumowiczów.  To co pokazuje wbija w osłupienie, mnie również pomimo że też mieszkam i budowałem na podkarpacku. Zapytałem o kilka pozycji z kosztorysu i dostałem info - zaskakujące u mnie ceny niedostępne . Zastanawiam się czy takie podawanie kosztów ma sens dla innych, czy to nie wbija w pewnego rodzaju zakłopotanie, że u mnie się tak nie da.  
Osobiście nie zazdroszczę, życzę koledze sukcesów, jest chyba pierwszym ktory potrafi w rzeczowy sposób obronić swoje koszty, juz tu kilka razy byli tacy co podawali wybudowałem za 200 a po 5 pytaniach znikali. *jarekpolak* broni swojego, to akurat dobrze wygląda, ale jak pisze jest dekarzem czyli sądzę że odrobi pomoc kiedyś u kolegów.

----------


## Marek88.8

> SSZ = czyli na okna z montażem + brama garażowa + drzwi zewnętrzne liczysz 10 000  - 15000 zł...???
> 
> Trochę mało, nie wiem jaki budujesz domek, ale same okna to chyba min. 10 000 zł (bez dużych przeszkleń i HST, które jedno kosztuje 10000). Średniej jakości drzwi zewn, to 3000 zł a brama z napędem 3 000 -4000 zł. Jak podajecie ceny, to trzeba napisać trochę więcej, gdzie kupujecie, jak firma itp.


Nic nie pisałem że 10 tys liczę na okna.

Okna z roletami zewnętrznymi (z montażem) w kolorze orzech firma w okolicy wyceniła mi na 15 tys. brama garażowa z  napędem 3 tys + drzwi zewnętrzne 2 tys. Tak więc liczę SSZ około 110 tys. (Ceny materiałów wycenione przez hurtownie + robocizna)  Przy instalacjach mam zamiar sam robić, do tynków i posadzek biorę ekipę. Ocieplenia robię sam. Co do reszty jeszcze nie wiem. Zapewne będziemy sami działali. 200 tys wystarczy zapewne na normalny dom.

----------


## Marek88.8

> Dokładnie tak. Mój kosztorys pisałem z pamięci, zdjęcia domu to zdjęcia z internetu i nie da się wybudować dobrze i tanio, tylko że ja w przeciwieństwie do większości tutaj nie jestem anonimowy, podaję swoje imię, nazwisko, miejscowość a jeśli ktoś dociekliwy i chce przedyskutować koszta to mogę podać numer telefonu. Sceptycy, krytycy czy jak by raczej wypadało ich nazwać idioci, którzy dali się naciągnąć firmom bo ci widzieli, że barana złapali, który ma dwie lewe ręce i nie ma ani pojęcia o kosztach i uważa, że skoro firma bierze grubą kasę to zrobią wszystko idealnie co nie pokrywa się z prawdą. Skoro ktoś zapłacił mniej niż ty baranie to już jest kłamcą i krętaczem bo przecież jak to jest możliwe żeby ktokolwiek inny mógł zrobić coś lepiej niż Ty....
> 
> dopisałem:
> Jeśli jest sie sk*** dla rodziny i przyjaciół to logiczne, że oni odpłacą tym samym. Mi pomogło wiele osób, którzy również pracują, jednak znaleźli czas, żeby pomóc mi za "flaszkę" i dobre słowo.


No to masz normalne ceny. Co prawda budowę zaczynam na wiosnę ale z moich obliczeń wynika podobnie. (tyle że sprzęt do budowy mnie nie interesuje i np betoniarkę mimo iż mam swoją to wykonawca musi sobie zapewnić - mamy taki zapis w umowie) No i działki nie ujmuję w kosztach ponieważ ją dostałem za darmo. Nie rozumiem całego zajścia w tym temacie. Czasami mam wrażenie że niektórzy forumowicze nie mają zielonego pojęcia o budowlance a udają znawców tematu.

----------


## jarekFTW

Prawda jest taka, że każdy buduje za tyle za ile go stać. Ważne jest byśmy mimo wszystkiego szanowali się wzajemnie, bo przychodzimy tu by brać rady i sami radzić innym, bez zawiści, kwasu czy żalu.

----------


## jarekpolak

Pracuję w Norwegii i po pracy mam duuuużo czasu wolnego, żeby szukać i pytać gdzie taniej, stąd oszczędności na materiale, ale oszczędzam na marży sprzedawców a nie na jakości materiału. Ja buduję za gotówkę i od 1,5 roku wydałem sporo i napracowałem się niemało, jednak, kiedy skończę to będę mógł mieszkać w swoim domu, takim na jaki mnie stać, a nie spłacać kredyt przez kolejne 20 lat kredyt, bo chciałem chodzić po budowie z rękami w kieszeniach. Bronię swojego do końca, bo nie zgadzam się ze stwierdzeniem, że to "niemożliwe". Debilami nazywam tych, co mnie obrażają, że jestem złodziejem czy krętaczem. Najprościej anonimowo krytykować, że się nie da, bo jest jeszcze kilku co poprze. Odwiedził ktoś wątek "samorobów"? tam są ludzie, którzyszy budują w pojedynkę (ew. z pomocą jednej osoby) z wyjątkiem prac, których nie ma możliwości wykonania w pojedynkę. Tych ludzi podziwiam, bo oni nie wydają nawet tego co ja wydałem na robocizne.

----------


## klotzeck

> Odwiedził ktoś wątek "samorobów"? tam są ludzie, którzyszy budują w pojedynkę (ew. z pomocą jednej osoby) z wyjątkiem prac, których nie ma możliwości wykonania w pojedynkę. Tych ludzi podziwiam, bo oni nie wydają nawet tego co ja wydałem na robocizne.


Ja zawsze jestem pod wrażeniem, bo nie wiem, czy umiałbym sobie sam poradzić  :smile:

----------


## _artur_

> Kolega pokazuje jak buduje i za ile, ok tylko to jest niedostępne dla większości forumowiczów.  To co pokazuje wbija w osłupienie, mnie również pomimo że też mieszkam i budowałem na podkarpacku. Zapytałem o kilka pozycji z kosztorysu i dostałem info - zaskakujące u mnie ceny niedostępne . Zastanawiam się czy takie podawanie kosztów ma sens dla innych, czy to nie wbija w pewnego rodzaju zakłopotanie, że u mnie się tak nie da.


Bo jakbyś był z branży budowlanej to hurtownie sprzedadzą Ci to z "gorszową"  marżą (dosłownie - marża 1 grosz np. na m2 czy dachówce).. 




> Osobiście nie zazdroszczę, życzę koledze sukcesów, jest chyba pierwszym ktory potrafi w rzeczowy sposób obronić swoje koszty,


rzeczowy?? rzeczowy to byłoby jakby miał dziennik budowy i tam wpisywał co i jak.. 




> Osobiście nie zazdroszczę, życzę koledze sukcesów, jest chyba pierwszym ktory potrafi w rzeczowy sposób obronić swoje koszty, juz tu kilka razy byli tacy co podawali wybudowałem za 200 a po 5 pytaniach znikali. *jarekpolak* broni swojego, to akurat dobrze wygląda, ale jak pisze jest dekarzem czyli sądzę że odrobi pomoc kiedyś u kolegów.


dokładnie tak myślę, odrobi u kolegów, a niby taki sprytny, sam o tym pisze:




> Mi pomogło wiele osób, którzy również pracują, jednak znaleźli czas, żeby pomóc mi za "flaszkę" i dobre słowo.





> Sceptycy, krytycy czy jak by raczej wypadało ich nazwać idioci, którzy dali się naciągnąć firmom bo ci widzieli, że barana złapali,


skoro pracujesz jako dekarz to właśnie obrażasz tych, którzy płacą Twoją pensję, przecież oni wszyscy to debile którzy bezpośrednio czy pośrednio Cię wynajmują do pracy..


Ja ekipy miałem do SSZ plus tynki i poadzki.. resztę samemu.. za robociznę do tego stanu dałem 50 tysięcy (jedną ekipą z własną koparką, byli od wytyczenia do czubka dachu) - dużo/ mało - nie wiem.. 

wiem za to, po wypowiedziach jarkapolaka:




> Sceptycy, krytycy czy jak by raczej wypadało ich nazwać *idioci, którzy dali się naciągnąć firmom bo ci widzieli, że barana złapali,* który ma dwie lewe ręce i nie ma ani pojęcia o kosztach i uważa, że skoro firma bierze grubą kasę to zrobią wszystko idealnie 
> [....]
> 
> *Jeśli jest sie sk*** dla rodziny i przyjaciół to logiczne, że oni odpłacą tym samym.* 
> Mi pomogło wiele osób, którzy również pracują, jednak znaleźli czas, żeby pomóc mi za "flaszkę" i dobre słowo.


że jestem idiotą..

pisanie że jestem debilem co szasta kasą to zniosę, mam to gdzieś..
o lewych rękach, mimo że wspólnie z żoną zrobiliśmy wszystkie, instalacje, sporo zabudowy itp. też  po mnie to spływa

ale pisanie że jestem sk...nem bo :

- starszej matki, 
- ojca mieszkającego 80 km dalej i zarabiającego ciężko na chleb od świtu do nocy, 
- prawie 80 letniej teściowej, 
- chorej na raka siostry 

nie zagoniłem do pracy na budowie - nie zniosę..  
słowo ode mnie tak po budowlanemu, prosto:

weź się gościu jebnij w łeb, tylko mocno, chociaż nie wiem czy już nie za późno na wbicie rozumu do pustego łba.. 
trochę k... kultury..

----------


## jajmar

> rzeczowy?? rzeczowy to byłoby jakby miał dziennik budowy i tam wpisywał co i jak.. 
> .


No może nie jest to ideał, ale mimo wszystko widziałem tu sporo gorsze odpowiedzi na pytania. W tym kontekście to pisałem.

----------


## qosek

> ... tysiecy nie opowie inwestorom o tak prostym narzedziu jak system perfect level czy podobne z pomoca ktorego nawet dziecko sobie poradzi z ulozeniem plytek.


Spojrzalem na to. Calkiem fajny wynalazek, ale ...
500 klipsow (same niebieski klipsy, bez pomaranczowych klinow, ktore tez trzeba kupic, ale sa wielorazowego uzytku) kosztuje 150zl
Przy płytkach 33x33 zużycie to 36 klipsów na m2 - czyli m2 kosztuje ok. 11zł. Nie powiem by było to tanio (szczególnie dla osoby, która chce się wybudować za 200 000)
Do tego:
- wszystkie oficjalne filmiki pokazuja użycie tego na podlogach (a co ze scianami w lazienkach, kuchni, etc)
- faktycznie da się tym polozyc rowno plytki, Tylkko pytanie czy poziomo ... (czy tez bedzie pare zalaman w poziomie)

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Bo jakbyś był z branży budowlanej to hurtownie sprzedadzą Ci to z "gorszową"  marżą (dosłownie - marża 1 grosz np. na m2 czy dachówce).. 
> 
> 
> 
> rzeczowy?? rzeczowy to byłoby jakby miał dziennik budowy i tam wpisywał co i jak.. 
> 
> 
> 
> dokładnie tak myślę, odrobi u kolegów, a niby taki sprytny, sam o tym pisze:
> ...


nie spinaj sie tak bo i tak nie dotrze. Najbardziej ludzi boli jak ktos sie wiecej dorobil albo jest bardziej zaradny, masc na bol dupy by sie przydala. A jak ktos wybuduje za gotowke to juz w ogole zlodziej pierwszej ligi. U mnie dom wyszedl wiecej niz 200k ale i tak uwazam ze za taka kwote tez mozna wybudowac. Polska to kraj zawistny, dlatego buduj i z usmiechem patrz na krzykaczy co im gul skacze tak ze az bordowieja na twarzy  :smile:

----------


## jarekpolak

Mam dosyć wykłócania się z kimś, kto stara się wmówić mi i pozostałym, że nie da się wybudować za takie pieniądze a ja i wielu innych, którym się to udało to sami kłamcy i złodzieje. Przykro mi, że masz chorą siostrę czy schorowanych rodziców w podeszłym wieku ale dlaczego jesteś taki zawistny i tak głośno krzyczysz? Masz sytuację taką a nie inną i musisz najmować ludzi od wszystkiego (bo sam się nie znasz a zabudowę i zrobienie instalacji to może 5% budowy domu) tylko gdybyś miał pojęcie do roboty to byś wziął kilku ludzi spod sklepu i do noszenia pustaków czy mieszania zaprawy nadają się idealnie. Do tego nie potrzeba doktoratu. Jest wiele osób które z różnych przyczyn nie pracują a mają fach w ręku.
Miałem zamiar pisać wszystko w dzienniku na forum, jednak u mnie to wszystko tak rozciągnięte w czasie, że nie widziałem większego sensu aby komuś się to do czegoś przydało czy, żeby wyszło, że się przechwalam niskimi kosztami a "fachowcy" od budowlanki (ale tylko na forum) by mnie wyśmiali tak jak widać to było wyżej. Czy odrobię u przyjaciół pomoc przy mojej budowie? Z wielką chęcią to zrobię. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## _artur_

> Mam dosyć wykłócania się z kimś, kto stara się wmówić mi i pozostałym, że nie da się wybudować za takie pieniądze a ja i wielu innych, którym się to udało to sami kłamcy i złodzieje. Przykro mi, że masz chorą siostrę czy schorowanych rodziców w podeszłym wieku ale dlaczego jesteś taki zawistny i tak głośno krzyczysz? Masz sytuację taką a nie inną i musisz najmować ludzi od wszystkiego (bo sam się nie znasz a zabudowę i zrobienie instalacji to może 5% budowy domu) tylko gdybyś miał pojęcie do roboty to byś wziął kilku ludzi spod sklepu i do noszenia pustaków czy mieszania zaprawy nadają się idealnie. Do tego nie potrzeba doktoratu. Jest wiele osób które z różnych przyczyn nie pracują a mają fach w ręku.
> Miałem zamiar pisać wszystko w dzienniku na forum, jednak u mnie to wszystko tak rozciągnięte w czasie, że nie widziałem większego sensu aby komuś się to do czegoś przydało czy, żeby wyszło, że się przechwalam niskimi kosztami a "fachowcy" od budowlanki (ale tylko na forum) by mnie wyśmiali tak jak widać to było wyżej. Czy odrobię u przyjaciół pomoc przy mojej budowie? Z wielką chęcią to zrobię. 
> pozdrawiam


to jak jestes taki cwany to podaj kolegom z podkarpacia konkrety - gdzie i za ile można coś tanio kupić, skoro powyzej piszą ze im sie nie udało mimo starań, 
zauważ że oprócz krzyczenia i mało konkretnego pisania nic nie wniosłeś, 
może podaj namiary na kolegę gdzie wszyscy chętni zagęszczarkę za 50zł dostaną.
Dziennika nie prowadzisz bo się nie opłaca?? bo za długo? poczytaj dziennik  netbeta.. i komuś takiemu jak ON mozna wierzyć.. a nie krzykaczowi co wyzywa wszystkich od nieudaczników bo nie chcą żulami spod sklepu budować.. na budowaniu trochę się znam, z ojcem jego dom postawiłem, jest z zawodu zbrojarzem/betoniarzem, piszesz że instalacja to trochę tylko.. zerknij no moją to może zdanie zmienisz..  większość nie ma takich możliwości i pisanie że spoko się da jest oszukiwaniem, zwłaszcza że w części środkowej i zachodniej Polski ceny są nieco inne.. no i piszesz już o odrobieniu u przyjaciół - spoko, tylko nie każdy ma przyjaciół murarzy, koparkowych, sprzedawców cegieł itp. prosta rzecz - policz ile wziąlbyś za dach od "idioty który sam dachu nie zrobi a to przecież banalne".. i ile ten "idiota" zapłaciłby za materiał normalnie w hurtowni a nie po znajomości..

----------


## jarekpolak

ani jednego pustaka, ani woreczka cementu czy łopaty piachu nie kupiłem po znajomości tylko po długim szukaniu najniższej ceny za ten sam towar. Nie uważam za idiotę tego, kto nie potrafi nic związanego z budowlanki, bo może być np. lekarzem czy prawnikiem i nie musi się paprać w cemencie ale za idiotę uważam tego kto krzyczy i krytykuje mnie za to, że tanio wybudowałem a sam wyłożył ciężkie pieniądze i jakoś teraz trzeba się obronić.
Nie wiem czy mogę reklamować ale np. Zagęszczarka za 100 zł za 24godz w hurtowni budowlanej sieci gre***plast. 
BK Solbet ze stalowej woli widzę, że cena teraz oscyluje w granicach 6 zł. wczesną wiosną było taniej.
Dziennika nie prowadzę nie dlatego, że za długo z pisaniem lecz za długo z budową i zanim skończę to czasy się zmienią, ceny praz podejście do budowlanki, więc informacje w nim zawarte będą już przeżytkiem.
zagęszczarki z allegro 
http://allegro.pl/wynajem-poznan-sko...780774726.html
http://allegro.pl/zageszczarka-wacke...771172261.html
http://allegro.pl/wynajem-maszyn-bud...766047632.html
http://allegro.pl/zageszczarka-grunt...775369391.html

Pomóc w czymś jeszcze??

----------


## kamil2k3

Tak czytam i czytam i ogólnie to nie wiem o co idzie spor pomijając późniejsze epitety.
Wszak wszystko o czym tu rozprawiamy zależy od osobnych przypadków, jaki projekt domu w tym jaki duży ma być ten dom, jaki wkład własny w inwestycję planujemy oraz jakim sprzętem dysponujemy.
Osobiście wybrałem tani w budowie Z7 tylko nieco go poszerzyłem, i niemal całość planujemy zrobić w 2 osoby ja plus tata nie potrzeba nawet panów spod sklepu do tego.
Z tym że fakt ojciec ma 30 lat stażu na budowach od blokow po wykończenia domów z czego 18 lat w DE a z zawodu jest cieślą więc fakt na wykonawcach zaoszczędzę DUŻO ale zanim do czegoś zaczniemy ja nadrabiam wiedzę czytając czy to w necie czy to w muratorze lub jakieś eboki co jak trzeba robić aby nie być tylko przynieś podaj pozamiataj choć zawodowo z budowlanką nie mam nic wspólnego ale pracy się nie boję żadnej i jak na razie świetnie sobie radzimy, i skoro ja mogłem się tego nauczyć to pewnie i dużo innych mogło by to zrobić, a budowałem głównie w urlop weekendami i po pracy.
Są minusy fakt czasem byłem strasznie padnięty do tego chroniczny brak czasu bo zawsze jest coś do załatwienia i przy budowie trzeba być obrotnym inaczej się nie da samemu ale to wszystko jest możliwe i o ile nie wyjdzie coś niespodziewanego myślę że z wybudowaniem zmieszczę się w tych 200 tyś z tym że zwyczajnie nie liczę tego ile wyjdzie tyle wyjdzie ale buduję bez kredytu z oszczędności i tego co zarobię i też bolą mnie porównania w stylu że jak ktoś zbyt tanio buduje to albo robi wszystko źle albo kradnie materiał no nie dajmy się zwariować.
Dziennika nie mam z podobnych względów jak kolega zejdzie mi z tym domkiem z 3-4 lata a może i więcej zobaczymy, ale to nic taki jest plan właśnie aby powolutku sobie to budować takie hobby po pracy ale na pewno da się wybudować dom za 200 tyś.
Tylko fakt nie jest to dla każdego dobrzejest mieć sprzęt bo jest drogi przykładowo zagęszczarkę pożyczyłem na 3 tyg od kuzyna i na spokojnie taczkami warstwa po warstwie sobie woziliśmy i ubijaliśmy czas mamy a kasa zaoszczędzona do tego wszelkie narzędzia mamy swoje z uwagi na fach ojca,no poza agregatem który kupiliśmy i tu kolejny mit że na agregacie nie da się budować pada heh bo skoro się nie da jak powstały ściany fundamentowe mojego domku co ?  :smile: 
Też mam wrażenie że jak ktoś za coś przepłaci to tu na forum wyrzuca innym co się nie dali wrobić np w taryfę dla firm i nie płacą cholera wie jakich rachunków za energię, a najlepsze było jak mnie straszyli ile to agregat spali na budowie no spalił z 10 litrów szok używałem wszelkich narzędzi elektrycznych jak betoniarka wiertarka itd a już dobiję was że agregat kupiłem za 600zł fakt że tu akurat trafiłem na okazję bo normalnie kosztował 1300 ale to i tak chińczyk  :big grin:  i co ? no nie chce się popsuć szok  :big grin:  a 600 ponieważ jest gwarancja ale z haczykiem że sam mam w razie co do serwisu zawieźć serwis mam jakieś 100km  więc zaryzykowałem pełen obaw po lekturze na forum ale dziś ani trochę nie żałuję.
Znajomości na materiały fakt nie mam  i to najbardziej boli, ale dogadałem się ze składem budowlanym że u nich biorę wszystko jak leci i powalczyłem o rabat i dają mi ceny takie jakie w necie znajduję więc wychodzę na plus bo za przesyłkę nie płacę pewnie można taniej ale i tak jestem zadowolony, no może bloczki betonowe mogłem taniej kupić fakt no sa w necie po jakieś 2 zety ale wolałem te ze składu z atestem to już było zwykłe dmuchanie na zimne i tak nie zapłaciłem dużo na moje.
Ogólnie długo można by tu pisać każdy ma swoje racje, ale wniosek jest taki że można wybudować do 200 tyś trzeba tylko się w tą budowę bardzo mocno zaangażować i włożyć dużo pracy wiem łatwo mi mówić bo ojciec budowlaniec ale to nie fizyka kwantowa byle film na yt czy książka pokaże nam co trzeba robić.

Na na chwilę obecną na budowę od projektu przez pozwolenia wydałem 22 tyś (sama budowa bez projektowy architekta itd) 16 tyś za materiał i sprzęt ciężki 2 razy brałem koparkę a mam już zasypany fundament i ocieplony oraz ogarniętą działkę.
Na materiałach nie oszczędzam styro eps niby wodoodporny (zobaczymy czy to nie marketing) klejony na piankę np 
Na wiosnę chudziak ściany nośne i dach w planach więc szczerze wierzę że się da jak mi się nie uda to przyznam się do błędu ale wielu już to udowodniło i liczę że będę kolejnym jak nie? trudno przejdę do wątku dom do 250 tyś  :big grin:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Pracuję w Norwegii i po pracy mam duuuużo czasu wolnego, żeby szukać i pytać gdzie taniej, stąd oszczędności na materiale, ale oszczędzam na marży sprzedawców a nie na jakości materiału. Ja buduję za gotówkę i od 1,5 roku wydałem sporo i napracowałem się niemało, jednak, *kiedy skończę to będę mógł mieszkać w swoim domu, takim na jaki mnie stać, a nie spłacać kredyt przez kolejne 20 lat kredyt, bo chciałem chodzić po budowie z rękami w kieszeniach. Bronię swojego do końca, bo nie zgadzam się ze stwierdzeniem, że to "niemożliwe". Debilami nazywam tych, co mnie obrażają, że jestem złodziejem czy krętaczem.* Najprościej anonimowo krytykować, że się nie da, bo jest jeszcze kilku co poprze. Odwiedził ktoś wątek "samorobów"? tam są ludzie, którzyszy budują w pojedynkę (ew. z pomocą jednej osoby) z wyjątkiem prac, których nie ma możliwości wykonania w pojedynkę. Tych ludzi podziwiam, bo oni nie wydają nawet tego co ja wydałem na robocizne.


Wiesz co kolego.Zabierasz ludziom nadzieję.Wiem ,że kredyt w dzisiejszych czasach to strzał w kolano ale mimo wszystko nie powinieneś tego tak diagnozować.Może lepiej było się pobudować np. w tej twej  Norwegii.Skoro masz takie podejście i wizje nie powinieneś tak pisać.Idź do wątku dla samorobów.ponieważ jak dla mnie nie zrozumiałeś co jest ideą własnej chałupki. Już nie anonimowo powiem ,że broń swojego ale tym samym nie odbieraj marzeń tym co nie maja nic ,a swoja Norwegię zachowaj na cięższe czasy bo jak sen się ziści i dłoń zatopi się w nocniku będzie za późno.  :cool:

----------


## jarekpolak

> Wiesz co kolego.Zabierasz ludziom nadzieję.Wiem ,że kredyt w dzisiejszych czasach to strzał w kolano ale mimo wszystko nie powinieneś tego tak diagnozować.Może lepiej było się pobudować np. w tej twej  Norwegii.Skoro masz takie podejście i wizje nie powinieneś tak pisać.Idź do wątku dla samorobów.ponieważ jak dla mnie nie zrozumiałeś co jest ideą własnej chałupki. Już nie anonimowo powiem ,że broń swojego ale tym samym nie odbieraj marzeń tym co nie maja nic ,a swoja Norwegię zachowaj na cięższe czasy bo jak sen się ziści i dłoń zatopi się w nocniku będzie za późno.


Do czego to miało być? W nogwegii działka kosztuje od 350 tys zł i to co bądź. Chcesz? Buduj. Ja Ci nie wróg. 
Oczywiście, że kredyty są dla ludzi tylko zauważyłem, że ktoś kto dostał sporo gotówki z banku, nagle inaczej patrzy na świat i budowę swojego domu, więc 20gr oszczędności na pustaku czy kilka tysięcy na wykonawcach to przecież nic. Ja tak nie uważam, oglądam każdą złotówkę 2 razy zanim ją wydam i stąd takie kwoty w moim kosztorysie. Gdybym nie liczył się z pieniędzmi to teraz pewnie miałbym ściany parteru.
Każdy orze jak może i buduje dom tak jak go na to stać. Mnie nie stać na high level i tak też buduję. Nic się nie zawali, wszystko zgodnie z przepisami więc nie widzę problemu. Dla tych co budują domy na bogato chyba ten wątek nie jest najodpowiedniejszym. Ktoś kto tu zagląda prawdopodobnie ma chęci do pracy i che budować jak najtaniej dlatego chciałby jak najbardziej zbliżyć się do kwoty 200k.
Zastanów się, kto tu ludziom nadzieje odbiera bo ja chciałem tylko przedstawić swoje koszty, ale widać są tacy których to boli.
U mnie kredyt nie wchodzi w grę (taka zasada)

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Do czego to miało być? W nogwegii działka kosztuje od 350 tys zł i to co bądź. Chcesz? Buduj. Ja Ci nie wróg. 
> Oczywiście, że kredyty są dla ludzi tylko zauważyłem, że ktoś kto dostał sporo gotówki z banku, nagle inaczej patrzy na świat i budowę swojego domu, więc 20gr oszczędności na pustaku czy kilka tysięcy na wykonawcach to przecież nic. Ja tak nie uważam, oglądam każdą złotówkę 2 razy zanim ją wydam i stąd takie kwoty w moim kosztorysie. Gdybym nie liczył się z pieniędzmi to teraz pewnie miałbym ściany parteru.
> Każdy orze jak może i buduje dom tak jak go na to stać. Mnie nie stać na high level i tak też buduję. Nic się nie zawali, wszystko zgodnie z przepisami więc nie widzę problemu. Dla tych co budują domy na bogato chyba ten wątek nie jest najodpowiedniejszym. Ktoś kto tu zagląda prawdopodobnie ma chęci do pracy i che budować jak najtaniej dlatego chciałby jak najbardziej zbliżyć się do kwoty 200k.
> Zastanów się, kto tu ludziom nadzieje odbiera bo ja chciałem tylko przedstawić swoje koszty, ale widać są tacy których to boli.
> U mnie kredyt nie wchodzi w grę (taka zasada)


Dla zasady kocham polemikę ,tę mądrą rzeczową.Jesteś dowodem na to iż rozmawiać należy.Po co więc na wyrost poprawiasz prawo budującego ,to nie pisane prawo.Tu marzenia zamykają się w kwocie 200 000 tyś .Tylko Marzenia.Realia są zupełnie inne ,dlatego chęci muszą mieć swoją granicę ..............kuźwa jego mość.Przedstawiając znaczną cześć inwestycji jeszcze chodzimy po omacku bo to nie jest nasz wymarzony dom kuźwa jego mość. Do jakiej rangi maja urosnąć nasze marzenia budowlane.???Powiedz a, postaram się zrozumieć bo jeszcze kilka lat będziemy spłacać kredyt.Nie kilkanaście ,,,,,, :bash:

----------


## jarekpolak

Ja przedstawiłem swoje koszty a czy się zmieszczę w 200k na koniec to czas pokaże.



> kwocie 200 000 tyś .


za tyle to chyba domów w polsce nie ma  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ja przedstawiłem swoje koszty a czy się zmieszczę w 200k na koniec to czas pokaże.


Fajnie to zabrzmi w marzeniach.Powiedz opinii FM na jakim etapie jest dzisiaj ...powtarzam dzisiaj twa budowa. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  .

----------


## śliwcok

Witam Na wiosne zaczynam budowe Irysa Ten sam projekt co u Ciebie Mozesz napisac jaki koszt fundamentow docieplenia Dzieki

----------


## dr_au

Czytam ten wątek i czytam, dawno temu się w nim wypowiadałem. I szczerze powiedziawszy nie bardzo już rozumiem o co w nim chodzi. Każdy na czymś oszczędzi - jeden umie sobie zrobić to, czy tamto. Inny ma rodzinę, która pomoże. Kto inny z kolei dostał działkę. Ktoś jest architektem i sobie sam zaprojektuje itp. I co. Mają się nie wypowiadać? Jeżeli zaznaczają, na czym zaoszczędzili, to czemu nie - to też jest jakaś informacja, która komuś może się przydać. 

Kończę obecnie stan deweloperski domu za kotę stanowiącą x-krotność kwoty 200 tys. W czasie całej budowy sam zrobiłem tyle, że trochę pomogłem przy sprzątaniu działki. Dom jest dość duży (ponad 200 m2 po podłodze). Do tego nie jest tani w budowie, bo ma wbrew pozorom skomplikowaną bryłę (do ocieplenia było prawie 400 m2 elewacji!), ma skomplikowaną konstrukcję (weszło kilkanaście ton stali), grunt jest słabo nośny (co oznacza mnóstwo stali i betonu na fundamenty oraz dużo robót ziemnych), dużą część elewacji obłożoną drewnem, kosmicznie drogą bramę garażową robioną na zamówienie na specjalnej podkonstruukcji (bo obłożona drewnem i licowana z elewacją), duże przeszklenia (3 szybowe okna aluminiowe na ciepłym profilu), podłogówkę na całości domu, wentylację mechaniczną, dość rozbudowaną instalację elektryczną (~200 punktów, zabezpieczenia przeciwprzepięciowe itp.) i kilka innych gadżetów.

Pochlebiam sobie, że dom dość dobrze zbudżetowałem. Stan deweloperski powinienem osiągnąć przekraczając założony budżet o 5-7%. Powody przekroczenia są dwa - po pierwsze zrobiłem kilka rzeczy ekstra (np. instalację odgromową), po drugie w pewnym momencie przestałem się targować. Tzn. wolę lekko przepłacić za robociznę, ale mieć chętnych ludzi do pracy, którzy z kilku obsługiwanych budów przyjadą właśnie na moją  :wink:  (powiedzmy, że to uniwersalny problem branży usługowej). Cenowo wyszło tak:

- stan surowy otwarty – 860 zł za m2 powierzchni całkowitej (liczonej po podłodze)
- stan surowy zamknięty – 1090 za m2 powierzchni całkowitej
- stan deweloperski (pełne wykończenie z zewnątrz, taras drewniany, pergola, balustrady, tynki, wylewki, sufity podwieszane, zamontowany piec i rekuperator, stelaże w WC itp.) – ~2000 zł za m2 powierzchni całkowitej (liczyłem, że zmieszczę się odrobinkę poniżej 1900 zł za m2).

Budując tańszy i prostszy dom prawdopodobnie można by było oszczędzić minimum 10-15% nie zmieniając sposobu budowania i nie wkładając pracy własnej. 

Czy wobec tego da się postawić dom za 200 tys.? Jakbym miał przekładać to na moje doświadczenia (czyli jakbym się brał drugi raz za budowę), to:

- przy mniejszym domu cena za m2 prawdopodobnie wyjdzie nieco wyższa, ale przy prostym domu nie sądzę, żeby przekroczyła 1700-1800 za m2 stanu deweloperskiego
- czyli za 200 tys. da się doprowadzić do stanu deweloperskiego prosty dom o obrysie prostokąta, o powierzchni około 110 m2, z dwuspadowym dachem. 

Tylko że to nie uwzględnia wszystkich wydatków. Pierwszym i dość oczywistym jest wykończeniówka. Ale tę łatwo sobie policzyć w pożądanym standardzie (obłożenie podłóg + biały montaż, malowanie, pstryczki elektryczne, lampy, kuchnia). Jeden pójdzie w tanie materiały i jeszcze dużo zrobi sam, drugi wyda drugie tyle, co na budowę, a i tak będzie mu mało. 

Drugi wydatek to: papiery (projekt architektoniczny, projekty konstrukcyjne, jeżeli potrzebne - u mnie bez tego ani rusz, kierbud itp.), media (projekty przyłączy, wykonawstwo) i zagospodarowanie działki (to nie tylko wypasiony płot i hektary kostki brukowej, ale też prace ziemne – plantowanie, nawożenie ziemi, odwodnienie działki i np. studnie zanikowe). Pójdzie na to kilkadziesiąt tysięcy. Jak dużo, to zależy od warunków na działce, rodzaju projektu (indywidualny, gotowy), odległości mediów itp.

Czyli do kwoty 200 tys., które wydaliśmy na samą budowę, trzeba doliczyć (zachowując rozsądek przy wykończeniówce, ale nie robiąc nic samemu) jeszcze jakieś  70-90 tys., żeby normalnie mieszkać. Jeżeli musimy zmieścić się w 200 tys. trzeba jakoś budżet upchnąć kolanem tnąc albo potrzeby (mniejszy dom, bez ekstrasów w wykończeniu zewnętrznym, panele a nie parkiet), albo koszty (robocizna).

----------


## DEZET

Zakładając budżet 200k na dom konieczne jest zarówno cięcie potrzeb, jak i kosztów robocizny. Inaczej się nie da. Nie ma albo to, albo tamto.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Czy można założyć takie koszty robocizny:
- 35 zł m2 (porotherm)
- 25 zł m2 (porotherm)
- strop monolityczny 50 zł m2
- schody betonowe 1500-2000
- podciągi, wieniec 50 zł mb

----------


## inzagata

Ja również mam plan zmieścić się w 200 tys., choć wiem że będzie ciężko, oczywiście chodzi o stan deweloperski, wybrałam już wstępnie projekt jest to z216+ z pracowni z500 i zastanawiam się jakie zmiany w projekcie wprowadzić żeby się w tych magicznych 200 tys. zmieścić, na pewno wyleci cześć okien dachowych, balkon. Będę wdzięczna za rady, kompletnie się nie znam na budowaniu domu. Działkę mam więc nie wliczam jej do kosztów  :big tongue:

----------


## Slyder

Rada jest prosta. Przy budowie za 200 tys. są dwie zasady
1. Nie da rady zbudować domu za 200 tys.
2. Ale jeżeli jednak uda ci się wybudować to i tak patrz punkt 1
Przynajmniej do takich wniosków można dojść czytając ten temat.

----------


## inzagata

Slyder nie napawasz mnie optymizmem, są jednak osoby na tym forum którym się udało, wiem że należy zacząć od odpowiedniego doboru projektu, stąd pytanie czy mój wybór jest trafiony oraz co mogę jeszcze zrobić żeby koszty budowy jeszcze obniżyć.

----------


## schizo85

> Slyder nie napawasz mnie optymizmem, są jednak osoby na tym forum którym się udało, wiem że należy zacząć od odpowiedniego doboru projektu, stąd pytanie czy mój wybór jest trafiony oraz co mogę jeszcze zrobić żeby koszty budowy jeszcze obniżyć.


Przy tym metrażu domu raczej poszedłbym w parterówkę. Tutaj 20 m2 ginie na schody i komunikację, pokoje przy tym metrażu ze skosami szału nie robią. A w parterówce wykonanie może być tańsze, zwłaszcza że żeby się zmieścić w 200 tys. trzeba robić dużo samemu.

----------


## Slyder

Parterówka fajna o ile działka spora. Przy małej ja bym zostawił poddasze

nie przejmuj się jeżeli masz ochotę do pracy i choć minimalne zdolności manualne wybudujesz dom. Czy za 200. Może będzie trochę więcej ale będziesz kupował pierdółki z tego co zostaje z wypłaty, praca własna wszystkiego co się da, może rodzina coś pomoże, a może nie wykończysz do stanu deweloperskiego tylko 3 pokoje a reszta poczeka na lepsze czasy. Powiem tak ja żałuje że tak późno się wziąłem za budowę mogłem z 5 lat wcześniej z mniejszym wkładem własnym ale na spokojnie i powoli.

----------


## gambit565

> Będę wdzięczna za rady, kompletnie się nie znam na budowaniu domu. Działkę mam więc nie wliczam jej do kosztów


Najwazniejsza rada- znajdz architekta i razem sie zastanowcie co zrobic zebys miala dom tani w budowie i odpowiadajacy twoim wymaganiom. Tyle i az tyle.

----------


## DEZET

> Ja również mam plan zmieścić się w 200 tys., choć wiem że będzie ciężko, oczywiście chodzi o stan deweloperski, wybrałam już wstępnie projekt jest to z216+ z pracowni z500 i zastanawiam się jakie zmiany w projekcie wprowadzić żeby się w tych magicznych 200 tys. zmieścić, na pewno wyleci cześć okien dachowych, balkon. Będę wdzięczna za rady, kompletnie się nie znam na budowaniu domu. Działkę mam więc nie wliczam jej do kosztów


Działki nie liczymy do kosztów- sam dom. Moim zdaniem po 3 okna w tak małych pokojach, to przesada. Możesz spokojnie dać jedno, ale np. trochę dłuższe w razie wątpliwości. Balkon też zbyteczny, skoro masz taras. Drzwi tarasowe nie muszą być podwójne- starczy fix i drzwi. Możesz zrezygnować z kominka. Innego sposobu na cięcie kosztów nie widzę- budowlanka jest Ci obca, więc ekipy będą zarabiały.

----------


## Klimon

> Najwazniejsza rada- znajdz architekta i razem sie zastanowcie co zrobic zebys miala dom tani w budowie i odpowiadajacy twoim wymaganiom. Tyle i az tyle.


Na to bym uważał. Architekt chce szybko skasować swoje i iść dalej - przynajmniej my na takich trafiliśmy.  Każdy szczegół trzeba było analizować  bo architekci bez polotu i wizji. Każdy projekt który realizujemy praktycznie cały sam rysuje i dopiero potem architekt ma to wprowadzić sobie so komputera. Dzięki czemu koszty budowy małych domków są takie ze stan deweloperski bez problemu mieści się w 200.000

----------


## inzagata

Parterówka nie wchodzi w grę, zawsze chciałam biegać po schodach :tongue: 
Dezet dzięki za rady, pewnie wprowadzimy wszystkie, jedynie kominek zostawimy, bo nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez trzaskającego kominka. Mam męża chętnego do pracy ale faktycznie na budowlance nie zna się w ogóle, a same chęci nie wystarczą.

----------


## cob_ra

> Rada jest prosta. Przy budowie za 200 tys. są dwie zasady
> 1. Nie da rady zbudować domu za 200 tys.
> 2. Ale jeżeli jednak uda ci się wybudować to i tak patrz punkt 1
> Przynajmniej do takich wniosków można dojść czytając ten temat.


Podpisuje się 4 łapami. Buduję parterówkę "Gryf". Stan ze stropem, z moich wyliczeń mamy wydane 95 713 tylko na materiały i robociznę. Nie wliczone w to DZ do pompy ciepła, które mamy przygotowane do podpięcia instalacju w domu. Brakuje papy na dach,  bloczków pod taras i werandę oraz drobiazdów typu gwoździe. A gdzie jeszcze reszta. My zakładamy 300 z korektą do 350k pod klucz. Bez urządzenia ogrodu, podjazdów ogrodzenia.

PS. jeśli uda mi się zdobyć pomoc przy pewnych pracach, lub wykonam cześć prac samodzielnie lub z pomoca rodziny wkładając stolarkę drewnianą jako pomoc ojca stolarza to zapewnę parenaście tys zaoszczędzę. Jak pobuduję zamieszkam chętnie podzielę się ile to kosztowało.

----------


## Tobi_

> Parterówka nie wchodzi w grę, zawsze chciałam biegać po schodach
> Dezet dzięki za rady, pewnie wprowadzimy wszystkie, jedynie kominek zostawimy, bo nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez trzaskającego kominka. Mam męża chętnego do pracy ale faktycznie na budowlance nie zna się w ogóle, a same chęci nie wystarczą.


Niekoniecznie, jakieś 10 lat temu też się nie znałem i pod okiem majstra zbudowaliśmy pierwszy dom (w 3 osoby). Potem nauczyłem się prac wykończeniowych, instalacyjnych i różnych innych - wystarczyły chęci, dwie nielewe ręce i praktyka. 
Ja też będę sprawdzał już w przyszłym roku, czy jest to realne (link w stopce). 
Budujecie się w Rudzie?

----------


## inzagata

Tobi tak w Rudzie Śląskiej, mamy nadzieję wystartować na wiosnę 2016 r.

----------


## DEZET

> Podpisuje się 4 łapami. Buduję parterówkę "Gryf". Stan ze stropem, z moich wyliczeń mamy wydane 95 713 tylko na materiały i robociznę. Nie wliczone w to DZ do pompy ciepła, które mamy przygotowane do podpięcia instalacju w domu. Brakuje papy na dach,  bloczków pod taras i werandę oraz drobiazdów typu gwoździe. A gdzie jeszcze reszta. My zakładamy 300 z korektą do 350k pod klucz. Bez urządzenia ogrodu, podjazdów ogrodzenia.
> 
> PS. jeśli uda mi się zdobyć pomoc przy pewnych pracach, lub wykonam cześć prac samodzielnie lub z pomoca rodziny wkładając stolarkę drewnianą jako pomoc ojca stolarza to zapewnę parenaście tys zaoszczędzę. Jak pobuduję zamieszkam chętnie podzielę się ile to kosztowało.


Skoro nic sam nie robisz, to na stronie projektu masz kwotę 310k... czyli koszty "modelowo"  :wink:  Zastanawia mnie, co konkretnie masz zrobione, bo z opisu wychodzi, że nawet nie SSO. Za 100k postawić... mury? Chyba jesteś przykładem, jak można na budowie łatwo stracić sporo kasy.

----------


## Frofo007

Mnie same przyłącza i papierologia będą kosztować około 20tyś, także wszystko zależy od tego czy uwzględniamy to w kosztach budowy.
Moim zdaniem aby choć marzyć o domu za 200 tyś to trzeba bardzo dużo rzeczy zrobić samemu i szukać tanich materiałów. Inaczej nie ma na to szans.

Generalnie sam dom w stanie deweloperskim to może z 2/3 kosztów. Bo do tego trzeba dodać wykończenie pod klucz, zagospodarowanie działki, ogrodzenie, przyłącza itd.

----------


## DEZET

> Mnie same przyłącza i papierologia będą kosztować około 20tyś, także wszystko zależy od tego czy uwzględniamy to w kosztach budowy.
> Moim zdaniem aby choć marzyć o domu za 200 tyś to trzeba bardzo dużo rzeczy zrobić samemu i szukać tanich materiałów. Inaczej nie ma na to szans.
> 
> Generalnie sam dom w stanie deweloperskim to może z 2/3 kosztów. Bo do tego trzeba dodać wykończenie pod klucz, zagospodarowanie działki, ogrodzenie, przyłącza itd.


Ogrodzenie, zagospodarowanie działki możesz zrobić za 10k i za milion. Nie ma to nic wspólnego z kosztem budowy domu. Przyłącza musisz mieć, żeby w tym domu zamieszkać - za darmo nikt nie daje - to są konieczne rzeczy.

----------


## cob_ra

DEZET, na tą chwilę mam strop zalany, mam więźbę na dach oraz deski na deskowanie. Docelowego krycia w tym roku nie planuje, koszt od 20k za dachówke z robocizną. Widząc jak czasem dysponujemy w  ciągu roku byśmy nie postawili sso. Przeznaczając po 4-5h co 2-3 dzień. Ja pracuje w turnusie a od 12 muszę odbierać młodzieńca ze szkoły i mieć go na oku, bo żona w końcu znalazła pracę i mój czas wolny na pracę budowlane zmalał o kilkanaście godzin dziennie. Budować praktycznie musiałbym sam ponieważ oprócz ojca nie mam zbytnio kogo poprosić o pomoc, a on prowadząc usługi stolarskie nie odłoży ludzi na bok jak sam tylko się zajmuje. 

Więc za robociznę wyjdzie mi 35k które muszę oddać chcąc nie chcąc. Chęci były ale życie zweryfikowało..... . Moje założenia 300-350k obejmowały stan umeblowany gotowy do wejścia. Wolałem przesadzić z założeniami, niż potem rozczarować się i niedoszacować.Tak po cichu liczę, że i koło domu sporo zrobię w tych kwotach.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ogrodzenie, zagospodarowanie działki możesz zrobić za 10k i za milion. Nie ma to nic wspólnego z kosztem budowy domu. Przyłącza musisz mieć, żeby w tym domu zamieszkać - za darmo nikt nie daje - to są konieczne rzeczy.


A ja się z nim przekornie zgodzę .Niestety w marzeniach ując należy otoczkę w/w .Co z tego ,że masz dom i możesz mieszkać tylko ile można chodzić w gumowcach do pracy  :big grin:  i podkradać śliwki i orzechy sąsiadowi , a grilla to można sobie i bez zadaszonego tarasu podczas deszczu zrobić.Przecież bez ogrodzenia także można mieszkać tylko ręka od procy albo wiatrówki trochę boli  :big grin:  . A dzięki temu ,że do garażu nie będzie podjazdu to w powstałych transzejach po kołach można zasadzić kartofle.Zbytek własny np. taka kostka i nie ma nic z wycena budynku do zamieszkania. :yes: 

p.s uważam ,że jakoś to trzeba ując w budżecie budowy domu i nie zgadzam się z ta rozpiętością cenową w ogrodzeniu 


> możesz zrobić za 10k i za milion.


ma być trwałe i bezkolizyjne , a wtedy cena się sama dopasuje.

----------


## APZ

> A ja się z nim przekornie zgodzę .Niestety w marzeniach ując należy otoczkę w/w .Co z tego ,że masz dom i możesz mieszkać tylko ile można chodzić w gumowcach do pracy  i podkradać śliwki i orzechy sąsiadowi , a grilla to można sobie i bez zadaszonego tarasu podczas deszczu zrobić.Przecież bez ogrodzenia także można mieszkać tylko ręka od procy albo wiatrówki trochę boli  . A dzięki temu ,że do garażu nie będzie podjazdu to w powstałych transzejach po kołach można zasadzić kartofle.Zbytek własny np. taka kostka i nie ma nic z wycena budynku do zamieszkania.
> 
> p.s uważam ,że jakoś to trzeba ując w budżecie budowy domu i nie zgadzam się z ta rozpiętością cenową w ogrodzeniu 
> ma być trwałe i bezkolizyjne , a wtedy cena się sama dopasuje.


Tyle ile fanatycy tego wątku chcą wydać na dom można z powodzeniem wydać na zagospodarowanie 1 500 m^2 działki i ogrodzenia. 
Wystarczy zrobić ogrodzenie działki, kute bramy otwierane z pilota, Utwardzić teren, położyć kostkę, plantowanie terenu, siatki na krety, odwodnienie, system odzysku wody deszczowej, instalacja nawadniania, parę ciekawych roślinek i już jesteśmy blisko. Ale jak ktoś umiaru w wydawaniu kasy nie ma to i 200k braknie.
Kolega ma tatę stolarza to może wziąć deski oflisy i zbić ogrodzenie - będzie? Owszem będzie, niektórzy za takie płacą. Kwestia podejścia.

Wracając do wątku. Nie wielu ludzi ma takie możliwości aby tak się poświęcić budowie aby samemu budować. Budowanie domu to nie budowanie promu kosmicznego. Trzeba mieć dużo czasu i cierpliwości. Da się to zrobić. Rodzina musi być na to przygotowana, że każdą wolną chwilę poświęcicie budowie. To nie jest łatwe. Kolejną rzeczą są zakupy. Cóż z tego, że sam wbudujesz materiały jak przepłacisz za nie 20% - 30%. Na zakupy trzeba mieć czas. 
Dobrze, żeby czytelnicy tego wątku i marzyciele mieli tego świadomość.

----------


## DEZET

Dobrze piszesz, ale skoro ktoś pyta o koszt DOMU, to nie napiszę, że wyniesie np. 300-500k razem z ogrodzeniem, kutą złotą bramą, sterowaną pilotem, oczkiem wodnym z podświetleniem, itd, itd. . To, jak zrobisz zagospodarowanie i z czego, nikogo nie interesuje, dlatego taki ...(ironicznie) rozrzut cen napisałem  :wink:  Jednemu starczy 10k, innemu milion zbraknie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tyle ile fanatycy tego wątku chcą wydać na dom można z powodzeniem wydać na zagospodarowanie 1 500 m^2 działki i ogrodzenia. 
> Wystarczy zrobić ogrodzenie działki, kute bramy otwierane z pilota, Utwardzić teren, położyć kostkę, plantowanie terenu, siatki na krety, odwodnienie, system odzysku wody deszczowej, instalacja nawadniania, parę ciekawych roślinek i już jesteśmy blisko. Ale jak ktoś umiaru w wydawaniu kasy nie ma to i 200k braknie.
> Kolega ma tatę stolarza to może wziąć deski oflisy i zbić ogrodzenie - będzie? Owszem będzie, niektórzy za takie płacą. Kwestia podejścia.
> 
> Wracając do wątku. Nie wielu ludzi ma takie możliwości aby tak się poświęcić budowie aby samemu budować. Budowanie domu to nie budowanie promu kosmicznego. Trzeba mieć dużo czasu i cierpliwości. Da się to zrobić. Rodzina musi być na to przygotowana, że każdą wolną chwilę poświęcicie budowie. To nie jest łatwe. Kolejną rzeczą są zakupy. Cóż z tego, że sam wbudujesz materiały jak przepłacisz za nie 20% - 30%. Na zakupy trzeba mieć czas. 
> Dobrze, żeby czytelnicy tego wątku i marzyciele mieli tego świadomość.


Polecam twą wypowiedź wszystkim.Bardzo rzeczowa dygresja na problem.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Mieszkam od pół roku w domu za 210 tysięcy. Energooszczędny kanadyjczyk, 117m2. Wpisy Jarka mnie kompletnie nie zaskakują. Budowałem tak samo. Dwóch szwagrów cieśli w Norwegii skutecznie mnie przekonało do szkieletu. To jedyne, czemu się dziwię u Ciebie Jarku  :wink: 

M. in. dzięki wpisom w tym wątku i w dziennikach samorobów mogłem dokładnie wyliczyć ile zrobię sam i ile zaoszczędzę. Plan był zmieścić się w 180 tysiącach bez poddasza, ale w trakcie wyszło, że lepiej od razu górę machnąć a nie mieszkać w salonie. Pożyczka po rodzinie i za 30 tysi więcej marzenie spełnione. Zostały pierdoły jak ogrodzenie (na razie zbędne) czy ogródek i sad. Ale gdybym to zrobił od razu, to by było nudno. A tak, jest co robić a mieszkam u siebie.

Blog mam w serwisie moja budowa, po zalogowaniu można zobaczyć kosztorys. Nie jest dojechany do końca, bo po prostu zapomniałem o uzupełnieniu go. Ale większość kasy tam została ujęta.

----------


## kamil2k3

Kolejna osoba która potwierdza że można wybudować za 200 tyś ciekawe jakie teraz padną argumenty że nie ? pewnie coś w stylu że drewno na kanadyjkę kradł ;D 
Ogrodu czy ogrodzenia nie ma co liczyć fakt jest to kolejny etap inwestycji jednak tak jak kolega wyżej napisał jest co robić po zakończeniu budowy, ale temat stanowi o BUDOWIE DOMU nie ogrodu czy ogrodzenia nie wmawiajcie że bez oczka wodnego czy trawnika nie można zamieszkać w domu !
Ogrodzenie się przydaje fakt choć też można bez niego mieszkać a w niektórych krajach to nawet nie jest dobrze widziane aby się odgradzać, ale dla przykłady ja ogrodzenie na czas budowy z siatki leśnej za 300zł zrobiłem więc można tanio, funkcjonalnie jest takie samo jak te za 20 tyś chroni przed gapiami a jak ktoś będzie na siłę chciał wejść to wejdzie jakie by to nie było ogrodzenie.

Można zejść z kosztów robocizny do minimum jeśli traktujemy budowę jak hobby i nie spieszy się nam dlatego takie coś nie jest dla wszystkich ale jest możliwe szczególnie dla osób mających w rodzinie kogoś kto na budowie się zna to jest pewien klucz do sukcesu.

I jeszcze jedna rzecz która nieco irytuje jak padają takie słowa a padają często na tym forum, że jak kogoś nie stać to niech się nie buduje bo jak ktoś ma czelność wybudować za te przykładowe 200 tyś kiedy ja zabuliłem 400-500 tyś ?
Często widzę tu taką ironię że budujesz to ma być Cię stać na każdy wydatek jak szukasz oszczędności to się nie buduj bo Cię nie stać .... heh

Ale taka mała dygresja ja buduję bez kredytu tylko z tego co sam jeden zarobię i dom powstaje, fakt powoli może to potrwać z 4 max 5 lat, ale jednak idzie to do przodu bez kredytu a ktoś bierze 400 tyś na 30 lat spłaci z 600 tyś bo nie ma innej możliwości aby się wybudować, więc kogo tu nie stać na budowę ?
Ja tu nie walczę o to kto jest bardziej majętny wisi mi to ile kto ma kasy, ale czytając to forum bardzo często widzę takie właśnie rozumowanie każdy niech robi jak chce, ale ludzie piszą za ile się wybudowali a zaraz ktoś wyskakuje że to nie możliwe że tego nie ma tamtego nie policzył i ogólnie nie da się i koniec ot taki argument  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

To ile kasy już wsadziłeś ??? .Ile chcesz jeszcze przeznaczyć ??? .Traktujesz budowę swojego gniazdka jak hobby.Zapytam cie o granice tej zabawy ponieważ swojej tak nie traktowałem i podszedłem bardzo poważnie do budowania. :yes:

----------


## kamil2k3

Ehh no i właśnie to jest przykład tego co pisałem skoro jak hobby to znaczy że wszystko źle robię i mi się na głowę zawali czy co tam sugerujesz?  :big grin:  no dawaj ciekaw jestem co wymyślisz.
Czy hobby i poważne traktowanie budowy nie idzie razem w parze bo śmiem twierdzić że tak, nigdzie nie napisałem że jest to zabawa bo to ciężka praca całe wakacje praktycznie nie miałem chwil wolnego a granica będzie jak skończę.
Planuję wydać tyle ile będzie trzeba ja nie wiem czy uda mi się wybudować za 200 tyś mówię o sytuacji gdzie ktoś pisze wybudowałem za tyle i tyle a "wy" wyskakujecie że to niemożliwe że ogrodu nie policzyłeś że to że tamto a jak ktoś wybuduje to znaczy że wszystko ma źle bo mu papudracy robili albo materiał kradł.
Ja mam o tyle dobrze że mój ojciec jest budowlańcem ja jestem od czarnej roboty a ojciec ze swoją wieloletnią praktyka w zawodzie dba aby wszystko było dobrze do tego wiedza z muratora też się przydaje bo nie chcę aż tak odstawać od niego, ale wierz mi że wszystko będzie dobrze zrobione heh na pewno lepiej niż niejeden "fachowiec" miał by mi to robić a po prawdzie to mam gdzieś czy mi wierzysz czy nie bo to ja będę tam mieszkał  :wink: 

Ile wydałem do stanu jak teraz czyli zasypany i ocieplony fundament plus kanalizacja 22tyś niecałe. i na żadnym z materiałów nie oszczędziłem no eps niby wodoodporny brałem z uwagi na dobre warunki gruntowe zamiast xps chciałem xps na początku ale zarówno kierownik jak i w składzie bud mi odradzali parametry niby zbliżone jak będzie zobaczymy.
Kanaliza z magnaplast w całości 110 nie bawiłem się w wąskie rurki po prostu redukcją wyjdę do góry no i główna rura oczywiście 160.
Bloczki z atestem nie żadne z allegro po 2 zety, z tym że fakt zagęszczarkę miałem pożyczoną od kuzyna gratis i sobie powolutku taczkami cały piac warstwami nawiozłem, tak było to masę pracy z 3 tyg się z tym bawiłem i wielu powie wolało by zapłacić ok ... a ja wolalem się poruszać zamiasț siedzieć przed TV mam 31 lat jestem mocno usportowiony wiec mi to zwyczajnie sprawiało przyjemność przynajmniej na razie w końcu początek  :wink: 
A styro na piankę nie klej więc też wiecej tu wyszło.
Co chcesz jeszcze wiedzieć ?  :smile:  jak skończę to nie omieszkam poinformować ile mnie to wyszło ale wiadomo największy koszt będzie po wejściu do środka ale jak pisałem ile będzie trzeba tyle wydam oby jak najmniej ale na pewno nie kosztem materiałów.
A i ławy oczywiście z betoniarni zalewane z pompy .

A 22 tyś z wszelkimi papierami geodetami adaptacją itd.
Jedynie kosztu zakupu działki w tym nie ma, no i blaszaka .... a to akurat bardzo związane z budową więc można jeszcze doliczyć te 1400zl

Budować chcę z ytong więc to też nie jest oszczędność na materiale, a aby oszczędzić na cenie dogadałem się ze swoim składem że zamówię je w zimę jak pojawią się promocje na te materiały, nawet mi to przetrzymają na placu do wiosny abym nie musiał się martwić że się rozpłynie. 
Kiedy jest czas nic Cię nie goni jest po prostu łatwiej, nawet negocjować ceny i kupować w okresie przestoju budowlanego.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Nio tak.Fajnie to brzmi.Tylko ja w przeciwieństwie do ciebie dom mam już wybudowany i mieszkam czyli co? Jestem praktykiem.Uważam także ,ze dom to nie hobby i należy rozgraniczać to z poważnym budowaniem.Moje zdanie możesz się z tym nie zgadzać tak jak ja z twym.Wszystko się zgadza i jest cacy tylko proszę na przyszłość byś potrafił zestawić planowanie z rzeczywistością bo jak wiesz jest to bardzo okrutne gdy budzimy się z ręką............wszystkie dobrego w zamierzeniach.Jeśli w marzeniach mieści się twoje planowanie bo topik o tem , chylę czoła.

----------


## Sławek...

> Mnie same przyłącza i papierologia będą kosztować około 20tyś, także wszystko zależy od tego czy uwzględniamy to w kosztach budowy.


a niby dlaczego nie uwzględniać?
koszty budowy to koszty budowy, jeżeli bez tego byś nie dał rady budować to należałoby uwzględnić

nie  było mnie na forum ze dwa lata ale widzę, że nic się nie zmieniło, nadal te same argumenty i wnioski  :wink: 
jeżeli ktoś mówiąc "dom" ma na myśli 200 m użytkowej z wentylacją, pompą ciepła, hs-ami  w salonie to za 200 tys nie zbuduje, mały nieskomplikowany domek ok 100 m z dużym wkładem własnej pracy może się udać, cudów nie ma ...

----------


## kamil2k3

niktspecjalny  chyba nie czytałeś, ja wyraźnie mówię że nie wiem czy się zmieszczę w 200 tyś ile wyjdzie tyle wyjdzie ja piszę o sytuacjach gdzie ludzie podawali tu przykłady że się wybudowali a wiele osób zarzucało im że albo wszystko mają źle albo materiał kradli i tego typu absurdalne oskarżenia.

Ok niech Ci będzie hobby złe słowo po prostu robię to w czasie wolnym od pracy ale wszystko jest traktowane poważnie, i jak pisałem ojciec 30 lat doświadczenia w zawodzie budował bloki stoją do dziś od kilkunastu lat jest na kontraktach w DE i on to traktuje nie jak hobby po prostu buduje i gwarantuję Ci że robi to lepiej niż nie jedna ekipa więc ten tekst że to nie jest poważne budowanie nie wiem czego ma się niby tyczyć ?
Kto lepiej wybuduje ekipa z łapanki dla kogoś, czy człowiek z 30 letnim doświadczeniem nie jakiś pan spod sklepu dla siebie ? czy tam bliskiej rodziny no jak myślisz ?

Ps.
Co to w ogóle znaczy poważne budowanie podaj proszę definicję ?
Że trzeba zapłacić ekipie bo inni tak robią mimo, że samemu się to potrafi i zrobi się to lepiej i dokładniej ?
To wtedy jest poważna budowa?
Z fundamentami wyszliśmy co do cm przyjedz i sprawdź sam zapraszam i znajdź mi taką ekipę która tak wymiary zachowa.
Może nie wyszliśmy bo ja tylko donosiłem bloczki i zaprawę robiłem ojciec wyszedł ;P

----------


## CodeSnipper

Ja lałem ławy ze szwagrem. Pierwszy raz w życiu, organista z mechanikiem  :big grin:  Kierownik budowy jak przyjechał (a fachura buduje domy od 30 lat) to stwierdził, że nie spodziewał się, że machniemy się tylko o dwa centymetry przy poziomowaniu. A robiliśmy w pośpiechu przed burzą  :smile: 

A przed wylaniem okazało się, że geodeta zewnętrzny wymiar fundamentu potraktował jako wewnętrzny i na dzień dobry trzeba było wszystko mierzyć od nowa, a że go już nie było, no to zrobilim sami. Fakt, że wcześniej dużo czytałem i nawet kurs dvd dotyczący fundamentów oglądnąłem.

----------


## jarekpolak

Nie wybudowałem domu szkieletowego z kilku powodów:
dom miał być z założenia tani a wykończeniówka domu szkieletowego w PL jest mało dostępna i droga (no chyba, że ktoś wewnątrz daje GK do konstrukcji drewnianej a z zewnątrz ociepla styropianem lecz u mnie to by nie przeszło)
od rozpoczęcia do "zamknięcia" stanu surowego powinno upłynąć jak najmniej czasu a na to potrzebna jest spora ilość gotówki od razu (ja dom buduje z kolejnych wypłat)
Gdybym JA mógł ten dom budować to możliwe, że mimo wszystko byłby z drewna, jednak z braku nadmiaru czasu wolnego wolałem wybrać bardziej rodzimy system budowania, na którym ludzie się znają.
Są jeszcze inne powody mniej istotne takie jak np. wyższa cena ubezpieczenia oraz mostki termiczne, które są nie do wyeliminowania przy elewacji drewnianej (bo skoro dom drewniany to według mnie tak też ma wyglądać)

----------


## jarekFTW

Mój brat ma dom szkieletowy, mieszka 6 lat, nie narzeka.

----------


## jarekpolak

> Mój brat ma dom szkieletowy, mieszka 6 lat, nie narzeka.


Oczywiście, że ludzie sobie chwalą. Jeden przechwala ceramike, drugi nie widzi nic lepszego niż bk a trzeci zachwyca się swoją konstrukcją szkieletową. Jest wiele metod wznoszenia domów i każdy może wybrać coś dla siebie. Ja właśnie teraz siedzę w domu szkieletowym i jest fajnie, przyjemnie i ciepło jednak pisząc w najbardziej możliwym skrócie - ten dom "żyje".

----------


## jarekFTW

Przyznam rację, słychać trzaski od czasu do czego. Drewno żyje, 100 % racji

----------


## Antymateria

Wpierw przedstawię moją sytuację - może ktoś skorzysta, a na samym końcu postu będzie WNIOSEK.

*SYTUACJA:*
Buduję mały domek 10x8,5m z poddaszem użytkowym, PU 125m2. Prosta stodoła z dwuspadowym dachem. Metoda gospodarcza - polecane i sprawdzone ekipy.

Jestem przykładem inwestora, który nie ma czasu siedzieć na budowie (praca). Koordynuje i kontroluję budowę. Buduję z dobrych materiałów, zależy mi na jakości i bezpieczeństwie.

W czwartek będzie zalewany strop. Na chwilę obecną wydałem około 73 tyś zł bez działki i mediów.

W tej cenie są:
- badania geotechniczne 1 tyś zł
- płyta fundamentowa jak pod dom pasywny (25cm styro) 31,2 tyś,
- materiały na ściany Porotherm profi 25cm, 18,8cm i 11,5cm  około 13 tyś zł,
- stal 2,6 tyś zł
- strop Teriva 3,4 tyś zł
- droga dojazdowa 5 tyś zł,
- nadproża systemowe, cegła pełna 2,6tyś zł
- garaż 1,4tyś zł
- papierologia (różne drobne papierki+projekt+kierownik+geodeta) około 10 tyś zł
- deski, stemple - około 2,8 tyś zł
- inne drobne wydatki - łopata, kilof, metry, poziomica, sznurki, kłódki i takie tam

Koszt ekipy od SSO : 32 tyś zł brutto

Na tym etapie materiał + koszt ekipy to już wychodzi 102 tyś zł brutto. A nie mam jeszcze materiału na dach i dachówki - zakładam koszt około 30tyś zł. Nie mam też przyłączy gazu, wody, kanalizacji i ostatecznego przyłącza prądu o mocy 16KW.

Nie musiałem robić:
- ogrodzenia (kupiłem ogrodzoną działkę)
- przyłącza prądu (jest prowizorka 5KW)

Co ciekawe koszt fundamentów tradycyjnych wychodził drożej niż płyta fundamentowa. 

Jeżeli zamknę się z SSO w 140 tyś zł bez mediów - będzie dobrze.

Na wykończeniówkę zakładam minimum 200 tyś zł. Podłogówka + CO kompletna instalacja (kocioł gazowy)+woda+wentylacja (z rekuperatorem) to 55tyś zł przez porządną firmę. 


*WNIOSEK*
Na pewno da się zbudować dom za 200 tyś zł, ale ilu ludzi ma do tego umiejętności, czas, wiedzę, pomoc znajomych/rodziny i gigantyczną chęć?  

Na swoim przykładzie chciałem pokazać, że przy moim stylu budowania pt "mały domek, z solidnych materiałów, ekipami" można liczyć budżet na 350-400tyś zł lekko bez działki.

Takie są dla mnie realia i w tym stylu budowa musi tyle kosztować. Na pewno można taniej, ale też i drożej. Nie jestem bogaczem, po prostu taki styl budowy wybrałem i wątpię, że gdziekolwiek ktoś rąbie mnie na koszty, bo wszystko sprawdzam i wyceniam u wielu firm.

Budowa kosztuje! Ale jest to też ewidentnie pole do popisu dla osób, które mają czas, wiedzę, znajomości i smykałkę.

Koszt nieprzeliczalny NERWY na budowie. Już miałem parę sytuacji stresowych i sypały się k i ch. Tego chyba się nie da uniknąć. 

Jeżeli kogoś interesuje jak skończyły się koszty - odezwijcie się do mnie za jakiś czas na priv  :wink:  Mam wszystko w excelu dokładnie spisane.

Bogu dziękuję, że nie skusiłem się na projekt gotowiec, gdzie PU na ładnych obrazkach strony z gotowymi projektami wychodził 135m2 a po podłogach 230m2 (projekt Karmelita 2M). Dziwiłem się, że ludzie piszą o tym projekcie 500-600tyś zł na gotowo. Teraz już wiem, że jest to realne. Wybrałem projekt indywidualny i to jedna z moich najlepszych decyzji w życiu. Mogłem się nieźle wkopać.... patrzyłem sercem i oczami na projekty za 500-600tyś zł i myślałem 300tyś max! A dopiero jak przyszło budować zobaczyłem jak pieniądze uciekają. A przede mną wykończeniówka  :smile: 

Proponowano mi dom szkieletowy o takim samym metrażu jak mój murowany za 300tyś zł brutto od dwóch firm bardzo bliskich rodzinie. Podziękowałem, za drogo jak na drzewo z wełną w środku. Wolę solidny mur.

Może komuś pomoże mój post....

----------


## Sławek...

> Na swoim przykładzie chciałem pokazać, że przy moim stylu budowania pt "mały domek, z solidnych materiałów, ekipami" można liczyć budżet na 350-400tyś zł lekko bez działki.
> 
> Takie są dla mnie realia i w tym stylu budowa musi tyle kosztować. .


Wreszcie realny głos rozsądku...
Od dawna powtarzam, że statystyczny dom MUSI kosztować ok 3-3,5 tys zł za każdy m2 powierzchni licząc całą budowę do wprowadzenia, Twoje wydatki i wnioski są  potwierdzeniem mojej tezy (125 x 3000 = 375 tys zł) 

Oczywiście można duuużo drożej, ale nie da się dużo taniej pomimo, że chciałoby się  :wink: 

Każdy kto nie jest w stanie sam pobudować sobie domu powinien zakładać takie koszty po to żeby się niemiło nie rozczarować w trakcie procesu budowlanego gdy skończą mu się te zakładane 200 tys a dom nie będzie się jeszcze nadawał do zamieszkania i dużo mu będzie do tego stanu brakowało
druga rzecz to (na co słusznie zwrócił uwagę kolega Antymateria) to sposób przeliczania tego wskaźnika - nie można brać pod uwagę powierzchni użytkowej tylko powierzchnię fizyczną bo każdy m2 stropu, dachu, posadzki kosztuje konkretne pieniądze, nie jest za darmo. Powierzchnia użytkowa to sztuczny twór, który ma się nijak do kosztów budowy. Można mieć dom o powierzchni użytkowej 100 m2 i powierzchni fizycznej 100 m2 a można mieć 100 m PU przy powierzchni fizycznej ok 200 m2 (niska ścianka kolankowa na poddaszu, duży garaż,kotłownia).

Oczywiście można marzyć i wierzyć, jednak w budownictwie lepszym rozwiązaniem jest twarde stąpanie po ziemi i zdrowy rozsądek oraz sprawny kalkulator...

----------


## cob_ra

> Wpierw przedstawię moją sytuację - może ktoś skorzysta, a na samym końcu postu będzie WNIOSEK.
> 
> *SYTUACJA:*
> Buduję mały domek 10x8,5m z poddaszem użytkowym, PU 125m2. Prosta stodoła z dwuspadowym dachem. Metoda gospodarcza - polecane i sprawdzone ekipy.
> 
> Jestem przykładem inwestora, który nie ma czasu siedzieć na budowie (praca). Koordynuje i kontroluję budowę. Buduję z dobrych materiałów, zależy mi na jakości i bezpieczeństwie.
> 
> W czwartek będzie zalewany strop. Na chwilę obecną wydałem około 73 tyś zł bez działki i mediów.
> 
> ...


Potwierdzasz to co u mnie wychodzi. Z tym ze ja mam droższe mury bo z ytonga forte, teriva wieksza powierzchnia bo parterowka.

Dezet jak widzisz nie tylko u mnie koszty takie wychodzą. A jak chcesz wiedziec porównując wydatki, które ponioslem to wg strony z projektem mam koszt minimalny zlecony. Tam to chyba domyślnie jest cena netto. A ten projekt ma juz kilka lat wiec kosztorys tez chyba nie aktualizowany.

----------


## sylwekr

Wszystko się zgadza, takie są koszty jeśli samemu nic się nie robi, wszystko robią firmy, a nie pan Kazio spod sklepu. Ten wątek, "dom za 200 tys" powinien mieć w temacie gwiazdkę, a na dole objaśnienie "dotyczy tylko samorobów". Budując samemu mały prosty domek można zmieścić się w tej kwocie, to nie raz było powtarzane. Na pracy własnymi rękoma można nie mała kwotę zaoszczędzić. Przykładowo ja teraz robię pokrycie garażu blachodachówką. Wycenę miałem na 5200 (materiał + robocizna), miałem trochę wolnego czasu, więc sam za to wziąłem sie, blachodachówkę kupiłem trochę droższa niz w wycenie, rynny trochę tańsze. Mnie koszt wyniesie ok 2800, okazało się ze w wycenie nie było wszystko uwzględnione, zatem pewnie zlecając zapłacił bym ok 5500, czyli różnica ok 50% w kosztach zrobić samemu a zlecić. Na innych etapach budowy oszczędności mogą się różnić, ale podejrzewam, że całościowo koszt robocizny przy budowie domu to może być 30-40%

----------


## jarekpolak

Nie każdy podpisze się pod tymi słowami 


> Jestem przykładem inwestora, który nie ma czasu siedzieć na budowie


 i dobrze, że od nich zacząłeś Swoją wypowiedz, bo ja na nich zakończę.

----------


## Antymateria

> Nie każdy podpisze się pod tymi słowami  i dobrze, że od nich zacząłeś Swoją wypowiedz, bo ja na nich zakończę.


Nie wiem czy mam to rozumieć pozytywnie czy negatywnie. Należę do jakiejś gorszej grupy budujących?

----------


## jarekpolak

Na pewno nie do gorszej a być może do lepszej, bo możesz Sobie pozwolić na ekipę budowlaną i nie musisz sam się z tym męczyć po godzinach i weekendami, tyle, że przy takim rozwiązaniu koszta robocizny zazwyczaj są sporo wyższe a niewiele ludzi ma takie możliwości finansowe i choćby sie zes*** to i tak muszą budować z pomocą bliskich (lub w ogóle i pomarzyć o własnym domu).

----------


## mariog

> Nie wiem czy mam to rozumieć pozytywnie czy negatywnie. Należę do jakiejś gorszej grupy budujących?


Dlaczego gorszej.Wypowiadasz się w temacie budowy domu do 200k a budując dom firmami  z takim budżetem jaki zakładasz to żaden problem każdy nawet tzw. lajkonik dałby radę.Tak jak napisałeś nie masz czasu,umiejętności,wiedzy,chęci czy pomocy rodziny to bulisz za robociznę,która wyniesie Cię jak pisał Sylwekr pewnie ze 30, 40% .W twoim przypadku tylko na samym fundamencie robiąc tradycyjny i samemu można było przyoszczędzić spokojnie 15 tys.

----------


## Antymateria

Rozumiem. Chciałem mieć jasność przekazu. 

Gdybym miał możliwość, pracowałbym z dziką radością na budowie codziennie. Może kiedyś się przebranżowię  :smile: 

Wracając do tematu wątku... Patrząc na moje koszty materiałów i robocizny uważam, że da się zbudować dom za 200 tyś zł, ale jak to już zostało wielokrotnie powiedziane - trzeba spełnić szereg warunków.

Mam nadzieję, że przedstawiając swój przykład wniosłem coś do wątku i komuś się to przyda.

----------


## mariog

> Rozumiem. Chciałem mieć jasność przekazu. 
> 
> Gdybym miał możliwość, pracowałbym z dziką radością na budowie codziennie. Może kiedyś się przebranżowię 
> 
> Wracając do tematu wątku... Patrząc na moje koszty materiałów i robocizny uważam, że da się zbudować dom za 200 tyś zł, ale jak to już zostało wielokrotnie powiedziane - trzeba spełnić szereg warunków.
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że przedstawiając swój przykład wniosłem coś do wątku i komuś się to przyda.


Rozumiem że nie masz możliwości jak i wielu innych budujących.Ja jakbym miał kasę to też nie robiłbym samemu.To niestety sporo wyrzeczeń,w moim przypadku prawie dwa lat wyjęte z życiorysu.Każde popołudnie,weekend,wolny dzień,urlop spędzony na budowie ale nie żałuje i uważam że było warto bo zawsze marzyłem o własnym domu.

----------


## gambit565

> Mnie koszt wyniesie ok 2800, okazało się ze w wycenie nie było wszystko uwzględnione, zatem pewnie zlecając zapłacił bym ok 5500, czyli różnica ok 50% w kosztach zrobić samemu a zlecić. Na innych etapach budowy oszczędności mogą się różnić, ale podejrzewam, że całościowo koszt robocizny przy budowie domu to może być 30-40%


Chyba ktos podawal tutaj ile wynosza srednio koszty robocizny i o ile sobie dobrze kojarze to bylo to cos 40-50% albo 40-60% kosztow calosci.

----------


## WiE

My jesteśmy na etapie zalewania stropu. Budujemy z keramzytu ( fundament też z keramzytu). Buduje ekipa. Na tę chwilę wydaliśmy 25% z 200 tys. Materiały 1 klasa. Mamy już wycenę dachu i okien i nie przeraża nas wizja,że wydamy więcej  niż 200 tys.

Poprawka do wcześniejszego wpisu.
Mam na myśli, że nie wydamy więcej niż 200 tys. Takie są założenia i na tę chwilę trzymamy się planu.

----------


## jarekFTW

Jaki metraż/jaki projekt, Twoje suche liczby nic nam nie mówią.
I jeszcze jedno, ta strona posiada opcję edycji.

----------


## maxus79

witam 

w kwietniu 2015 roku zaczolem budowe domu 118 m2 powierzchni zabudowy( 139 powierzchni uzytkowej ) fundamenty maja wymiar 14m x 8,5 m
budowa jest na slasku cieszynskim  
do budowy zainspirowal mnie uzytkownik  forum ja14  ktory postanowil wybudowac dom do 100 tys zl 
budowa jest  systemem gospodarczym bez kredytu 
 ja jako pomocnik +  murarz /dekarz jako glowny majster  

stan SSZ  zakonczylem  we wrzesniu 2015( okna wprawilem narazie  tylko na parterze )
sciany sa z porothermu 25 E3 
dach zadeskowalem i pokrylem narazie tylko papa 
strop teriva
2 kominy 
prad z agregatu 
garaz jest przylegajacy do budynku i narazie go pominolem  jest na tym samym fundamencie co budynek czyli wystarczy postawic 3 sciany i zadaszyc  
ze wzgledu na ograniczone fundusze postanowilem go dobudowac  pozniej 

wszystko do tego stanu czyli materialy i  robocizna majstra kosztowalo mnie  okolo   65 tys zl   bez dzialki ktora juz kupilem 3 lata wczesniej 

>>  

planuje powoli wykonczyc  parter zamieszkac i w przyszlosci konczyc poddasze  i wcale niemusi to kosztowac 200 czy nawet 300 tys 
moze sie zmieszcze w  kwocie 120  max 150 tys  :smile:  

pozdrawiam wszystkich budujacych

----------


## jarekFTW

Stawiaj takie domki i sprzedawaj je za 200 tys, zostaniesz milionerem.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nie chcę Cię zniechęcać, ale te 150 tysi to raczej marzenie.

----------


## maxus79

mialem na mysli  z wykonczeniem tylko parteru  tak aby  mozna bylo  zamieszkac   poddasze sie bedzie robic powoli w trakcie  zamieszkania

----------


## jarekFTW

No, ale chyba okna/podłogówkę/tynki/gipsy/ocieplenie poddasza/posadzkę trzeba zrobić, nawet jak mieszkasz na dole.
Wszystko też zależy od jakości np okien, można dać 6 tys, można i 30.
Warto by opis był bardziej szczegółowy.
Tak czy siak życzę powodzenia i trzymam kciuki, jak za każdego budującego.

----------


## maxus79

za okna na parter zaplacilem 2900 zl juz z montazem  sa to okna  aluplast ideal 4000   kolor zloty dab   
o wymiarach 
3szt 120x150
1szt 180x230
1szt 90x90
1szt 90x100

 pozostalo 4 okna 120x120 na poddasze jeszcze zakupic  za 1600 zl 
elektryke bedzie robil elektryk 
tynki bede robil sam ocieplenie poddasza tez  
wylewki   jeszcze sie zastanawiam  czy maszynowo czy samemu z czyjas pomoca

----------


## DEZET

Okna najtańsze to i takie koszty wychodzą. Okno kolor 120x120 za 400zł  hmmm...  
Dach- papa, docelowe pokrycie też kosztuje. To samo z ociepleniem. Kwestia ogrzewania i cwu, itd. Te prace wykończeniowe wbrew pozorom pochłaniają sporo kasy. Za 150k wątpię, czy się wprowadzisz na parter.

----------


## jarekFTW

6 okien za 2900. 
Ja za 10 dałem 26 000.
Tu siedzi ta różnica.

----------


## maxus79

wybralem zwykle okna po co mi takie drogie okna  przeciez ja niebuduje domu pasywnego
w dodatku kupilem okna od  goscia co dopiero zaczyna sprzedaz ma malenke pomieszczenie a co za tym idzie moze sobie pozwolic na   nizsze ceny  bo niemusi miec salonu 200 m2  a to my  placimy klienci za jego  utrzymanie
w innym salonie  chcieli za takie same okna 5 tys

----------


## CodeSnipper

Stary, dzięki 8 oknom za 13 tysi mam w domu w słoneczny dzień jak dziś 25*C i grzejniki idą w odstawkę. Latem za to ciepło nie pcha się zbyt szybko. I to jest ta różnica  :wink:

----------


## chemik666

Witam,projekt  Z45 systemem gospodarczym stan SSO 50 tys,wystarczy jeszcze 200 zeby sie wprowadzic?Dodam ze dzialke dostalem od rodzicow wiec zakladajac ze sie uda calosc bez Majstrow  300 tys. + ogrodzenie formalnosci 20tys..Dla mnie nie ma opcji zmiescic sie w 200.Niestety budowa to tylko i wylacznie chłodna kalkulacja i nie da sie inaczej.pozdr

----------


## DEZET

> wybralem zwykle okna po co mi takie drogie okna  przeciez ja niebuduje domu pasywnego
> w dodatku kupilem okna od  goscia co dopiero zaczyna sprzedaz ma malenke pomieszczenie a co za tym idzie moze sobie pozwolic na   nizsze ceny  bo niemusi miec salonu 200 m2  a to my  placimy klienci za jego  utrzymanie
> w innym salonie  chcieli za takie same okna 5 tys


Jakie znaczenie ma miejsce z którego kupiłeś? Ano takie, że żeby zaistnieć puścił Ci je ze śmieszną marżą, która mu starczy na... prąd w tym pomieszczonku. Okna nie różnią się tylko ceną, a z tego co napisałeś, kompletnie nie wiesz o różnicach. Też nie buduję domu pasywnego, a okna kupiłem w miarę przyzwoite, bo... gdyby je kiedyś wymienić na lepsze, musiałbym rozwalać "pół" domu. Budując najtańszymi materiałami niekoniecznie będzie to dom tani w utrzymaniu. Zaoszczędzisz na budowie - stracisz dużo więcej np. na ogrzewaniu.  Ale... to Twój dom i Twoje wydatki.

----------


## maxus79

dokladnie to moj dom wiec kupuje takie na jakie mnie stac   
ale chodzi o to ze takie same okna moglem kupic gdzie indziej za  5 tys zamiast za 3 tys   tak samo ktos tam pisal ze zaplacil 26 tys  a w rzeczywistosci gdzie indziej te same okna kosztuja 20 tys albo jeszcze mniej    :smile:

----------


## firewall

Niekoniecznie.Może gdzie indziej te okna kosztują 29 tysi lub 32 tysie. A 26 tysi to była okazyjna cena.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Pasywnie to już drogo, ale energooszczędnie - dlaczego nie?  Grzanie prądem w Grudniu kosztowało mnie około 200 zł. W styczniu grzejniki tylko nieco dłużej chodzą, nawet jakby było 300 - to przy poprzednim domu z tanimi oknami i bez izolacji oszczędzam mnóstwo kasy. Nie mówiąc o tym, że nie muszę łazić do kotłowni.

----------


## anSi

Artykuł, w którym autor przekonuje, że w zakładanej kwocie, czyli do 200 tys. da się dom wybudować. 

http://dom.wp.pl/wiadomosc.html?kat=...zticaid=116457

----------


## gnago

Witam,projekt Z45 systemem gospodarczym stan SSO 50 tys,wystarczy jeszcze 200 zeby sie wprowadzic?Dodam ze dzialke dostalem od rodzicow wiec zakladajac ze sie uda calosc bez Majstrow 300 tys. + ogrodzenie formalnosci 20tys..Dla mnie nie ma opcji zmiescic sie w 200.Niestety budowa to tylko i wylacznie chłodna kalkulacja i nie da sie inaczej.pozdr

Jasne , przy założeniu rozsądnego węża w kieszeni jest to kwota realna . Znaczy kuchnia normalna nie za 50 000 z meblami i bez wodotrysków  w pozostałych pomieszczeniach.

----------


## grend

> Stary, dzięki 8 oknom za 13 tysi mam w domu w słoneczny dzień jak dziś 25*C i grzejniki idą w odstawkę. Latem za to ciepło nie pcha się zbyt szybko. I to jest ta różnica


to co to sa za okna - w lecie izoluja a zimą przepuszczaja ,ale tylko wtedy gdy jest slonecznie i ciepło. Sprawdzałem to jakze rozpowszechnione zjawisko i powiem że jakies dogrzewanie przez szybę zimą jest jakies takie niezauważalne - i jestem troche wk..ny ze nie zrobiłem wiekszych okien z północy. Szyby 0,5

----------


## DEZET

> Artykuł, w którym autor przekonuje, że w zakładanej kwocie, czyli do 200 tys. da się dom wybudować. 
> 
> http://dom.wp.pl/wiadomosc.html?kat=1036139&title=Koszt-budowy-domu-2016&wid=18087975&smqbzticaid=116457


Czytałeś chociaż ten artykuł? Nie 200k, lecz 420k.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Całe okno 0,7. Dwa duze od południa pod okapem wyliczonym dla lata.  Jedno 3x2,3 drugie 2x2,3. Oknoplast winergetic czy jakoś tak.  Trzy szyby,  siedem komór. Latem ciepło nie wchodzi szybko -  ciepło,  a nie promienie słoneczne,  bo te obciąłem okapem a latem jeszcze dojdą żagle nad tarasem.

----------


## Elfir

> Artykuł, w którym autor przekonuje, że w zakładanej kwocie, czyli do 200 tys. da się dom wybudować. 
> 
> http://dom.wp.pl/wiadomosc.html?kat=...zticaid=116457


Wydał 192 tyś za SSZ - a instalacje?

----------


## jarekFTW

Pytanie - co wchodzi w koszt wykończeniówki ? 
Instalacje+tynki+gips+posadzka
czy tylko malowanie, telewizory, lodówki i panele? :smile:

----------


## grend

> Całe okno 0,7. Dwa duze od południa pod okapem wyliczonym dla lata.  Jedno 3x2,3 drugie 2x2,3. Oknoplast winergetic czy jakoś tak.  Trzy szyby,  siedem komór. Latem ciepło nie wchodzi szybko -  ciepło,  a nie promienie słoneczne,  bo te obciąłem okapem a latem jeszcze dojdą żagle nad tarasem.


czyli mamy ciepło i promienie słoneczne i jeszcze może światło ??? Jak bedzie takie cudowne słońce zima to dobrze jest wstawić termometr przed szybą i za szyba i zobaczyc co daje te cudowne wystawienie okien na południe przy szybie 0,5. Oczywiscie przy załozeniu że wewnatrz jest taka sama temperatura jak na dworze - akurat coś takiego posiadam...

----------


## CodeSnipper

Przez cztery godziny operowania wprost w okna słońce podgrzewało parter o jakieś 2 stopnie. To wystarczy, żeby nie grzać grzejnikami przez południe.

----------


## Frofo007

Czy dobrze zrozumiałem, że czym okno ma niższy współczynnik przenikania ciepła i znajduje się w miejscu zacienionym to tym mniej tego ciepła przedostaje się w lato do domu?

----------


## firewall

Tak

----------


## anSi

> Wydał 192 tyś za SSZ - a instalacje?


A instalacje trzeba do tej kwoty SSZ - jak wynika z artykułu -  dodatkowo doliczyć  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

SSZ to z reguły ok 1/2-1/3 kosztów budowy, więc żaden wyczyn zbudować dom za 350-400 tyś.

----------


## grend

> Przez cztery godziny operowania wprost w okna słońce podgrzewało parter o jakieś 2 stopnie. To wystarczy, żeby nie grzać grzejnikami przez południe.


 :smile:  - i to było zimą - słońce nagrzało pomieszczenia z 19 stopni do 21..... 
Przy szybach 0,5 to mit. Chyba ze masz jakąś cudowna "nteligentna"  szybę. Ja na to cudowne działanie słońca zwróciłem uwagę w sierpniu w upały. Też mam pełno okien z wystawą południową i i jak wszedłem do srodka to przeżyłem szok temperaturowy....

----------


## CodeSnipper

To było przy plusowych temperaturach w listopadzie i grudniu. Zdarzyło się kilka razy. Sam byłem zdziwiony.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> Pytanie - co wchodzi w koszt wykończeniówki ? 
> Instalacje+tynki+gips+posadzka
> czy tylko malowanie, telewizory, lodówki i panele?


od SSZ do developerskiego:
- instalacje (wod-kan, ogrzewanie, WM, odkurzacz centralny)
- elektryka
- tynki
- wylewki
- parapety
- elewacja
- ocieplenie poddasz/stropu
- sufity podwieszane

----------


## jarekFTW

no OK, a czy stan deweloperski mieści się w wykończeniówce? Czy wykończeniówka to tylko kafle/panele/farba/tv/sofa/kuchnia meble.

----------


## Krzychos

No to liczymy.

Dom domem, ale za rzeczy przedstawione poniżej, wcześniej czy później trzeba będzie zapłacić.

Włączniki, gniadka, ramki do gniazdek,antena TV    -  takie średnie 10 PLN za szt.  x. kilkadziesiąt   500 do 1.000 PLN.
Żarówki LED i/lub świetlówki kompaktowe - 20 PLN za szt. x około 25 szt.  500 PLN.
Lampy, żyrandole, kinkiety, plafony, klosze.         5.000 PLN
Karnisze, rolety, zasłony, firanki, żaluzje   średnio 800 PLN za okno x powiedzmy 8 okien.  6.400 PLN 
Kuchnia-umeblowanie+ AGD (nikt nie zabiera tego ze starego mieszkania czy domu) od 35.000 do 50.000 PLN   (Tak Panowie !)
Ogrodzenie, brama, furtka       -  7.000 PLN
Kostka brukowa + obłożenie schodów wejściowych  - 8.000 PLN.
Odbiór domu 2.000 PLN

Czyli tak średnio i w zaokrągleniu 70.000 PLN

To są raczej niższe lub średnie ceny, które w zależności od preferencji przy wykańczaniu domu można trochę obniżyć ale można bez trudu zwiększyć 2 lub 3 krotnie ( może poza kuchnią).

----------


## Fajtlapka

Witam,  
A Co możecie powiedzieć o tych dwóch domach i przedziale cenowym 200-230 tys:

http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m24420c75c8a87

http://z500.pl/projekt/828/Zx63_B_PL...ne-ogolne.html

Dodam, że nie muszę wydawać na robociznę i instalację elektryczną, oraz mam działkę.
Myślałam nad tym, aby projekt pierwszego domu poszerzyć o 1-2 metry.

----------


## firewall

Pierwszy ciasny,drugi sensowniejszy.

----------


## Fajtlapka

Firewall, że sensowniejszy to wiem. Pytanie: Czy zmieszczę się w 200k ? :smile:

----------


## firewall

Jest bardzo prosty.Zrezygnujesz z tej efektownej elewacji,przy własnej robociźnie, to może dojdziesz do tej kwoty. Wszystko zależy od dachu,okien,drzwi,ocieplenia ,wykończeniówki.

----------


## Fajtlapka

A dodając ok 30m2 podpiwniczenia? Myślę, że cena nie wzroslaby o więcej niż 20 tys..
Acz, mogę się mylić  :wink:

----------


## firewall

Nie pchaj się w piwnice.Szkoda kasy.

----------


## Fajtlapka

Dlaczego? Myślalam o piwnicy głównie ze względu na ogrzewanie paliwem stałym. Według mnie piwnica jest wygodniejsza, chociażby ze względu na możliwość składowania opału. Na Poziomie parteru wyobrażam sobie kotłownie przez którą wiecznie w domu byłby syf. Mialam kotłownię w domu rodzinnym, nie było gdzie trzymać nawet głupich słoików na zimę. Ale może tylko kobiety mają takie dylematy  :wink:

----------


## firewall

A musisz pchać się w węgiel?

----------


## maxus79

kotlownie zrob  za garazem  :smile:

----------


## gambit565

> Witam,  
> A Co możecie powiedzieć o tych dwóch domach i przedziale cenowym 200-230 tys:
> 
> http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m24420c75c8a87
> 
> http://z500.pl/projekt/828/Zx63_B_PL...ne-ogolne.html
> 
> Dodam, że nie muszę wydawać na robociznę i instalację elektryczną, oraz mam działkę.
> Myślałam nad tym, aby projekt pierwszego domu poszerzyć o 1-2 metry.


Jak dolozysz kolejne 200 to moze wystarczy. 3 lazienki, tras nad garazem, garaz, wielkie okna i jeszcze piwnica. Wg. mnie nie ma szans

----------


## hubi78

To mój pierwszy post na forum,więc chce się z wszystkim serdecznie przywitać.
Mam zapytanie odnośnie konkretnego projektu,mianowicie Zarabie DM-6410
http://projektydomow.ladnydom.pl/pro...m-6410-KRF2147
w domu mieszkała by niestety tylko wakacyjnie rodzina 2+2 i być może za kika-nascie lat na stałe już ja z zoną.
domek ogrzewany byłby gazowo.proszę o poradę,czy ten projekt to dobry wybór do wyżej wymienionych potrzeb,czy za 150.000 wybuduję go do stanu deweloperskiego? czy może to tylko moje i zony zauroczenie tym projektem a jego funkcjonalność była by uciążliwa?
wszelki uwagi mile widziane.
pozdrawiam.Hubert

----------


## cypryski

Tutaj sam dach pochłonie 60-70 tys  :sad:  :sad:  :sad:

----------


## kamil2k3

Temat jest mi bliski bo sam planuję zamknąć się w 200 tyś, ale ja buduję nieco powiększony Z7 i cała robocizna we własnym zakresie.

Niektórzy tutaj jednak zbyt optymistycznie patrzą na budowę wrzucając projekty co w już zaniżonych kosztorysach mają po 300 tyś kosztów do stanu developerskiego i liczą że w 200 się zmieszczą.

Wybudowanie domu za 200 tyś to spory wyczyn najważniejszy jest tu projekt, aby było tanio musi być prosty a sam dom niewielki do 100 m i najlepiej bez poddasza.
Do 100 m koszt stropu i schodów czy okien dachowych będzie i tak mniejszy niż nieco większy dach.
Do tego prosty dach 2 spadowy wszelkie inne to sporo większy koszt.

Jeśli chcecie wybudować dom w niskiej kwocie to trzeba z czegoś zrezygnować abyście później nie załamali rąk bo nie wiecie za co i jak skończyć dom nikomu tego nie życzę ale historia mówi że niestety często tak właśnie bywa.

----------


## firewall

Hubi 71,Ten dach to jakiś koszmar, nie mówiąc ile to będzie kosztować. A te słupy na środku pokojów. Nieporozumienie. Ten łuczek przy wejściu to tylko aby iść w dodatkowe koszty?

----------


## hubi78

tak te słupy dostrzegłem dopiero teraz  :Confused:  ,no i te łuki to czysto dekoracyjne.

----------


## firewall

A można prosto i ładnie - dach dwuspadowy i wywalić te balkoniki

----------


## magdalenca

> Mam zapytanie odnośnie konkretnego projektu,mianowicie Zarabie DM-6410
> http://projektydomow.ladnydom.pl/pro...m-6410-KRF2147
> w domu mieszkała by niestety tylko wakacyjnie rodzina 2+2 i być może za kika-nascie lat na stałe już ja z zoną.
> domek ogrzewany byłby gazowo.proszę o poradę,czy ten projekt to dobry wybór do wyżej wymienionych potrzeb,czy za 150.000 wybuduję go do stanu deweloperskiego? czy może to tylko moje i zony zauroczenie tym projektem a jego funkcjonalność była by uciążliwa?


Poprzednicy mają rację. Ten dom to porażka niestety, drogie rozwiązania, które nie przekładają się ani na funkcjonalność ani na urodę domu. Dach jest skomplikowany, 3 lukarny, 3 kominy, balkony, słupy. Całość sprawia wrażenie klaustrofobiczne, schody na górę zabiegowe, na górze dwa małe pokoiki.

Skoro to ma być dom na razie wakacyjny dla rodziny 2+2, a docelowo tylko dla dwóch starszych osób + odwiedzające dorosłe dzieci. 
Szukałabym takiego projektu:
- max 100 m2
- parterowy (dużo wygodniejszy dla starszych osób)
- z dwuspadowym dachem,  bez ozdobników
- bez garażu
- 3 sypialnie

Popatrz na te projekty:

http://z500.pl/projekt/7/Z7,maly-dom...ne-ogolne.html   (jest kilka wersji Z7)
http://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/185...z-3-light.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/213/Z241,dom-...ploatacji.html
http://z500.pl/projekt/361/Z8_v2,z-l....html?mirror=1
http://projekty.lipinscy-projekty.pl...lustrzane.html
http://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/74/elian-3.html  (można dodatkowo zaadaptować poddasze na użytkowe)
http://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/340/enzo-3-.html  (j.w.)
http://www.domenadom.pl/produkty/81/gorgiasz-3.html  (j.w.)
http://z500.pl/projekt/589/Z191,funk....html?mirror=1   (j.w.)
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...&wo_1=&v=1&sd=
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...&wo_1=&v=1&sd=
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...htm?mirror=yes
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...&wo_1=&v=1&sd=

Co do projektu z Muratora - Zielony Ogród - jest tu na forum dziennik osoby, która ten dom zbudowała, są informacje nt kosztów, materiałów itd.
Co do reszty - na pewno też znajdziesz jakieś informacje, szczególnie jeśli chodzi o projekty ze studia Z500.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Z7 są w necie dzienniki ludzi, którzy go wybudowali za mniej niż 200 tysi.

----------


## hubi78

Dziękuję za rady,pierwotnie miałem budować domek parterowy,ale działka którą posiadam wyklucza domy szersze niż 9-10m.dlatego koniecznością jest ucieczka w poddasze.skoro jesteście tak pomocni to proszę spójrzcie jeszcze okiem na taki projekt
http://www.domo.com.pl/projekt-z71-smart
było by to w lustrzanym odbiciu i odrobinę by trzeba zmodyfikować,ale chyba jest dość sprytnie rozwiązany ?

----------


## firewall

Kwestia czy lubicie tak maleńkie pomieszczenia na górze. Na dole ten podcień do likwidacji.

----------


## hubi78

no pokoje szału nie robią i nawet nie bardzo jest jak przekombinować na dwa duże,bo tyle by mi z powodzeniem wystarczyło,a podcień do likwidacji zdecydowanie.

----------


## kamil2k3

A jakiej wielkości masz tą działkę ile metrów na ile ?
Budynek który pokazujesz jest nieopłacalny w budowie, 76m2 gdzie na samą klatkę schodową zmarnujesz dużo wartościowego miejsca do tego na poddaszu same skosy zostają.
Fakt na pewno ten był by tańszy niż poprzedni ale lepiej poszukać parterowy co zmieści się na Twojej działce.
9 metrów szerokości to nie tak mało pytanie ile może mieć na długość ?

----------


## firewall

Pokój  (lewa,góra rys.) zlikwidować i zrobić z niego otwartą przestrzeń. A te dwa pokoje po prawej przesunąć trochę w lewo.Pokoik na dole można poszerzyć o ten podcień(będzie większy)

----------


## hubi78

działka jesty masakryczna,ale jej usytuowanie poprawia sytuację wiec tak kształt ma rombu i od frontu ma 26,5m boki 31 i 36 natomiast tył to jedyne 9m działka łącznie ma 6 arów.Sąsiad tylko z jednej strony z drugiej gminny pas zieleni,od przodu natomiast droga od krawędzi której muszę się odsunąć 6 metrów. więc pole do popisu bardzo małe.
A co do pomysłu z likwidacja pokoju po lewej to tak samo kombinowałem.

----------


## gambit565

> skoro jesteście tak pomocni to proszę spójrzcie jeszcze okiem na taki projekt
> http://www.domo.com.pl/projekt-z71-smart


Skoro jestes taki zainteresowany budowa domu za 200 tysi przejzyj caly watek bo wszystko juz zostalo napisane i przewalkowane 10x

----------


## CodeSnipper

A nie lepiej indywidualny narysować? Z pracowni z500 małe a nie głupie to są jeszcze z14 i z34

----------


## magdalenca

A dom nie może byc ustawiony szczytem do drogi? Zmieściłby się chyba wtedy i parterowy?

----------


## agao_83

witam
co sądzicie o domu Z41a GP z pracowni z500 - myślicie, że jest szansa, żeby go postawić w stanie "do wprowadzenia" za 200-250tys? Oczywiście z modyfikacjami tj likwidacja garażu, wydłużenie salonu do ściany sypialni, wydłużenie przedsionka i przeniesienie kotłowni przed kuchnię, powiększenie wc kosztem przedsionka i zrobienie tam prysznica i ewentualne przesuniecie kominka na ścianę między łazienką i salonem, żeby był w centralnej części domu?

----------


## maxus79

witaj 
ja mysle ze tak

----------


## agao_83

jeszcze link do oryginalnego projektu http://z500.pl/projekt/779/Z41_A_GP,...iwo-stale.html

----------


## agao_83

> witam
> co sądzicie o domu Z41a GP z pracowni z500 - myślicie, że jest szansa, żeby go postawić w stanie "do wprowadzenia" za 200-250tys? Oczywiście z modyfikacjami tj likwidacja garażu, wydłużenie salonu do ściany sypialni, wydłużenie przedsionka i przeniesienie kotłowni przed kuchnię, powiększenie wc kosztem przedsionka i zrobienie tam prysznica i ewentualne przesuniecie kominka na ścianę między łazienką i salonem, żeby był w centralnej części domu? Załącznik 344693


tak teraz patrzę, że w sumie cała przednia ściana mogłaby być w 1 linii i dzięki temu udałoby się wydzielić garderobę - chyba różnica w kosztach nei byłaby zbyt bolesna, a komfort nieporównywalny  :smile:   Oczywiście zaznaczałam na szybciora, więc wyszło jak wyszło - ale garderoba byłaby bezpośrednio przy wejściu, a gabinet między garderobą a kolejną sypialnią  :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Nie wiem czy takie zmiany nie będą droższe od narysowania indywidualnego projektu. Nawet na podstawie tego.

----------


## agao_83

być może faktycznie od podstaw z architektem zrobimy projekt indywidualny - ciekawa jestem jednak ile może kosztować realizacja takiego projektu - łatwiej mi pokazać na rysunku o co mi chodzi, niż opisywać  :smile:

----------


## CodeSnipper

Dom jest dość duży, ekspertem nie jestem, zwłaszcza w domach murowanych, więc nie powiem. Mogę doradzić tylko szukanie w necie kogoś kto taki wybudował. Tu masz np prawie 300 tysięcy: http://z500.pl/plac-budowy/Z41/635/k...y-i-pawla.html

----------


## agao_83

> Dom jest dość duży, ekspertem nie jestem, zwłaszcza w domach murowanych, więc nie powiem. Mogę doradzić tylko szukanie w necie kogoś kto taki wybudował. Tu masz np prawie 300 tysięcy: http://z500.pl/plac-budowy/Z41/635/k...y-i-pawla.html


dzięki  :smile:  to widziałam - tyle, ze to wersja z garażem i poddaszem użytkowym, co raczej generuje spore koszty  :smile:  dlatego zastanawiam się za ile można postawić taką "uproszczoną" wersję jak moja  :smile:

----------


## maxus79

wyslalem ci wiadomosc na PW 
pozdrawiam

----------


## CodeSnipper

Teoretycznie zatem powinno się udać. 

Musisz zatem zdobyć przykładowy kosztorys na ten dom i spisać z niego ilości głównych materiałów typu pustaki, beton, blacha, zbrojenie itd i ręcznie zrobić sobie w excelu kosztorys wg cen np z allegro. Wyjdzie Ci koszt domu tym dokładniejszy, im więcej elementów uwzględnisz. U mnie tak robiłem aby policzyć stan surowy zamknięty i pomyłki nie bylo, ale parę nocy przy tym spędziłem.

----------


## margolcia2908

Dom Luna bez garażu rozpoczęty, czy się uda koło 200 tys. się okaże....Jak myślicie na czym można zaoszczędzić przy budowie tego domu???Obecnie fundamenty, ale na tym etapie okazało się, iż różnica między ścianą od pomieszczenia gospodarczego a ścianą z balkonem wynosi 1,77 ze względu na ukształtowanie terenu,tzn. spadek  :jaw drop:  Wiadomo było, że spadek, ale że aż taka różnica......dodatkowe koszty- konieczne schody do wejścia,prawdopodobnie taras na filarach. Wskazówka dla przyszłych budujących- uwzględnić ukształtowanie terenu przy wyborze projektu.

----------


## greghus

Ja widzę sam po sobie, że można zaoszczędzić sporo pieniędzy wykonując pracę samemu lub ewentualnie przy pomocy ojca. ale minus jest taki, że trzeba brać np. długi urlop żeby wszystko pokończyć, a to też kosztuje. Czyli nie wydajesz na pracowników budowlanych, ale nie zarabiasz  :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> Dom Luna bez garażu rozpoczęty, czy się uda koło 200 tys. się okaże....Jak myślicie na czym można zaoszczędzić przy budowie tego domu???Obecnie fundamenty, ale na tym etapie okazało się, iż różnica między ścianą od pomieszczenia gospodarczego a ścianą z balkonem wynosi 1,77 ze względu na ukształtowanie terenu,tzn. spadek  Wiadomo było, że spadek, ale że aż taka różnica......dodatkowe koszty- konieczne schody do wejścia,prawdopodobnie taras na filarach. Wskazówka dla przyszłych budujących- uwzględnić ukształtowanie terenu przy wyborze projektu.


To co opisujesz to przykład braku przygotowania do budowy zarówno przez inwestora jak i przez osobę która adaptuje budynek. Problemem w takim przypadku nie są schody a np ściany fundamentowe z bloczka na które napiera skarpa. 

Pytasz jak można oszczędzić, myśleć przed robotą a nie po. Naprawy i głupie pomysły w trakcie to najkosztowniejsze elementy budowy.

----------


## margolcia2908

Na działce znajdował się stary budynek, który został rozebrany, gdyż na jego miejscu staje nowy (mam problemy ze wstawieniem zdjęć). Starałam się "odtworzyć" stary dom, tzn. identyczny kształt i  usytuowanie na działce. Może problem w tym,że została ściągnięta ziemia, gdyż Parki Krajobrazowe zaleciły (jest to związane z  Obszarem Chronionego Krajobrazu) aby budynek był niżej położony. Mimo starań wyszło jak zwykle...Zgadzam się będą to kosztowne elementy budowy.

----------


## m104

http://z500.pl/projekt/107/Z114,przy...ne-ogolne.html

Co myślicie  da rady do 250 tys żeby się wprowadzić? Firma będzie tylko :dach , tynki, posadzki .

----------


## meczesiu

> http://z500.pl/projekt/107/Z114,przy...ne-ogolne.html
> 
> Co myślicie  da rady do 250 tys żeby się wprowadzić? Firma będzie tylko :dach , tynki, posadzki .


Jeżeli wszystko inne zrobisz sobie sam, to jest duża szansa (kafelki, sufity, elektryka, hydraulika) wszystko też zależy ile będzie kosztował dach.Mnie dach 200 m2 z obróbkami, budmat venecja, robocizną (pomocnik), membrany, rynny, więźba wyszedł 20 tyś ,

----------


## dawiddur

> http://z500.pl/projekt/107/Z114,przy...ne-ogolne.html
> 
> Co myślicie  da rady do 250 tys żeby się wprowadzić? Firma będzie tylko :dach , tynki, posadzki .


Wybitnie marne szanse.
W tym domu masz do zbudowania 150m2 podłóg...* /edit/ do tego 24m2 podłogi nad garażem!*
Uważasz, że uda Ci się zbudować 1m2 domu w cenie 1666zł? 
Gdyby ta kwota bardzo mocno zbliżyła się do 2000zł/1m2 to bym powiedział jest szansa jak dużo zrobisz i będziesz mocno kombinował. 
W innym wypadku nie ma szans.
Niestety, to nie jest maleńki domek, a porządny "średniak".

----------


## Elfir

> być może faktycznie od podstaw z architektem zrobimy projekt indywidualny - ciekawa jestem jednak ile może kosztować realizacja takiego projektu - łatwiej mi pokazać na rysunku o co mi chodzi, niż opisywać


http://www.blog.awx2.pl/2015/01/jak-...ntu-rawstudio/

----------


## wujekbaniu

Witam
Zamierzam zbudować:
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...ej-11-bis.html
Większy pokój wcielony do salonu, wysuwane z sufitu schody kąt nachylenia dachu zwiększony o 5 stopni a ścianka kolankowa podwyższona o jeden rząd, tak aby w przyszłości można było adaptować poddaszę. Oczywiście rury od ogrzewania, odpływy itp puszczone na górę, większy piec za wczaetosu, słabsza izolacja stropu, izolacja dachu.
Blachodachówka zamiast ceramiki i beton kom. zamiast ceramiki. 
Jaką kwotę liczyć na stan surowy otwarty? 

Prace ziemne wykonam sam.

----------


## gorbag

Dla samochodu i pieca chcesz przeznaczyć powierzchnię dwóch sypialni. 
Zobacz ten wątek od początku, przy małym metrażu usunięcie garażu z bryły domu to pierwsza i najłatwiejsza oszczędność.

U mnie SSO z dachówką na 98m2 wyszło poniżej 100.000. Nie wiem na ile zmieniły się ceny przez te 3-4 lata.

----------


## wujekbaniu

ech chyba właśnie dziś pękłem... bardzo lubię grzebać przy samochodzie, chociaż studia kończyłem w zuuuupełnie innym kierunku i pracuje w zupełnie czym innym heh dlatego bardzo zależało mi na garażu gdzie byłoby ciepło. Bez wypisywania dziesiątek powodów, doszedłem do wniosku - to bez sensu. 

Tak więc:
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...nej-2-bis.html
- pokój 10.02m2 włączony do salonu
- wiata zewnętrzna przeciągnięta na 2 auta
- ścianka kolankowa podniesiona o rząd pustaków
- zamiast ceramiki beron kom. 
- kąt nachylenia dachu zwiększony o 5st. 

Lany zbrojony fundament, bloczki fundamentowe strop monolityczny żelbetonowy z wysuwanymi drewnianymi schodami na strych w miejscu pokoju 10.02m (kiedyś będą tam schody jak będziemy adaptować poddasze).

Orientacyjnie jakie mogą być koszty?

----------


## m104

Wracając do tematu....
Znalazłem coś takiego : http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-BW-36-wariant-TVV-766

Da rady w/w projekt do 200 tys do stanu deweloperskiego czyli : podłoga i ściany gotowe do położenia farby, płytek, paneli, parapetów, wstawienia drzwi wewnetrznych, wykończenia sufitu płyta karton - gips, montażem oświetlenia ?

----------


## w.weronia

[post nie na temat]

----------


## firewall

Podziwiam za determinację skoro przeczytałaś do końca tak denny artykuł.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Jeden post i od razu link  :wink:

----------


## m104

Naświetlając temat proszę o pomoc projektu którym mogę się zamknąć do 200 tys wstanie deweloperskim.
Stan deweloperski: instalacje wszkielkiego rodzaju (bez oświetlenia) , tynki, posadzki, płyta karton gips na poddaszu.
Firmę chcę wziąć do: dachu, podłogi, tynków.

Projekt ma zawierać garaż, wykusz prostokątny ( z jednym dużym oknem), kominek, pokój na parterze (żona będzie robiła pazurki).

Oczywiście dach 2-spadowy bez udziwnień.

Moje propozycje : 
1. http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-BW-...iant-4-TYK-785
2. http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-Z210-GLt-TXE-741 tu bym musiał dorzucić wykurz....

Domek powinien być na styl w/w moich propozycji. Może pomożecie bo ja mam już mętlik ......

----------


## Elfir

m104 - nie twórz kolejnych tematów o tym samym

Po prostu pogódź się z tym, że przy twoich założeniach nikt ci nie zaręczy, że jesteś w stanie zbudować dom za 200 tyś.

----------


## m104

> m104 - nie twórz kolejnych tematów o tym samym


Poprostu W/w temat jest pod klucz! A ja się pytam o stan deweloperski!
To są dwie odrębne bajki......

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Naświetlając temat proszę o pomoc projektu którym mogę się zamknąć do 200 tys wstanie deweloperskim.
> Stan deweloperski: instalacje wszkielkiego rodzaju (bez oświetlenia) , tynki, posadzki, płyta karton gips na poddaszu.
> Firmę chcę wziąć do: dachu, podłogi, tynków.
> 
> Projekt ma zawierać garaż, wykusz prostokątny ( z jednym dużym oknem), kominek, pokój na parterze (żona będzie robiła pazurki).
> 
> Oczywiście dach 2-spadowy bez udziwnień.
> 
> Moje propozycje : 
> ...


Dwa bardzo fajne projekty.Do gustu przypadł mi ten z tarasem na górze.Będąc w tym topiku musisz wiedzieć ,że są desperaci ,którzy własnymi siłami wybudowali za 200 tysiaków ale nie te zaproponowane przez ciebie.Jeśli ktoś powie ci tu na FM ,że sprostasz zadaniu w wybudowaniu takiego lokum będzie oszustem.Nakręci cię i powie ,że można.Tych prezentowanych za tyle kasy nie wybudujesz.

pzdr.

p.s.

Nawet deweloperski nie wchodzi tu w układ.Mała kasa mały domek nie te z linków.

----------


## m104

> p.s.
> 
> Nawet deweloperski nie wchodzi tu w układ.Mała kasa mały domek nie te z linków.


Nie rozumiem ?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Nie rozumiem ?


czego nie  rozumiesz....,że domu z dwóch prezentowanych z linków w/w nie wybudujesz  nawet w systemie deweloperskim czy tego ,że 200 tyś to na domek do 100  m2 beż udziwnień z nakładem pracy własnej 100%.czego0 jeszcze nie  rozumiesz???

----------


## agao_83

jak chcesz tani dom to szukaj domu BEZ garażu i BEZ wykuszy lukarn i innych podrażających koszty wymysłów. Prosty - prostokątny rzut bez żadnych załomów i 2spadowy dach z minimalną ilością okien połaciowych (są droższe niż klasyczne), najlepiej żeby kuchnia i łazienki były blisko siebie i w poziomie i w pionie, no i przede wszystkim deweloperski przy wkładzie pracy własnej to jak podaje większość ok 2000zł / m powierzchni całkowitej. Więc żeby zmieścić się w budżecie musiałbyś mieć dom o powierzchni całkowitej ok 100m, a te twoje mają powierzchnię ok 130-140m. Najlepiej poszukaj prostej parterówki, bez garażu, bez wykuszy, bo w niej odpada ci koszt stropu, schodów, pionów kanalizacyjnych, okien połaciowych itd. no i dużo możesz zrobić samodzielnie, jak chociażby ocieplenie, murowanie itd.

----------


## m104

> dla niedowiarków:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-z162-)/page11
> 
> 155 tys


T po co takie przykłady na tym forum?

----------


## firewall

> T po co takie przykłady na tym forum?


Bo każdy jest inny. Jednemu ojciec z teściem wszystko zrobią za friko i jeszcze dokupią po cichu to i owo. Inny jest gospodarny i nie lubi jak co w okolicy marnuje się porzucone to i zwlecze nocą na budowę. A jeszcze inny ktoś za wszystko płaci sam i jeszcze ludzi musi wynająć.
Często ludzie nie podają wszystkich kosztów bo to sprawia, że lepiej czują się że są bardziej gospodarni od innych. Ci co nie muszą budować oszczędnie na forum zwykle nie piszą.

----------


## m104

Zamiast tradycyjnego kominka stanie biokominek.... Mysle że z ok 10 tyś mniej wyjdzie?

----------


## Elfir

co najmniej - kominek z obudowa tyle kosztuje. Do tego doprowadzenie powietrza, komin, fundament pod komin, obróbki blacharskie dachu wokół komina,

----------


## m104

Dobra a garaż z czego zbudować żeby wyszło dużo taniej?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Dobra a garaż z czego zbudować żeby wyszło dużo taniej?


Może to zabrzmi trochę lakonicznie ale w 200 tyś przewidzianych na dom systemem deweloperskim ,garaż to niemały wydatek ,bo jak się ma 100m2 i 30 m2 garażu.Jeszcze powiedz czy w bryle czy wolnostojący bo to dopiero są dwie bajki. :wink:

----------


## m104

Chodzi mi o taki garaż aby go umieścić w bryle lecz nie byl murowany(brak fundamentów ścian z pustaka).

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Chodzi mi o taki garaż aby go umieścić w bryle lecz nie byl murowany(brak fundamentów ścian z pustaka).


To tylko Elir rozwiąże twój problem.Podpytaj ją dokładniej. :wink:

----------


## firewall

> Dobra a garaż z czego zbudować żeby wyszło dużo taniej?


zbuduj dom na palach a będziesz miał dużą wiatę przy małych kosztach.. :cool:

----------


## m104

> zbuduj dom na palach a będziesz miał dużą wiatę przy małych kosztach..


Po twojej wypowiedzi rozumiem ze masz chatę na palach...

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Chodzi mi o taki garaż aby go umieścić w bryle lecz nie byl murowany(brak fundamentów ścian z pustaka).


tak na serio nie da się garażu taniej..chyba,że nie położysz tam tynku od środka, drzwi garażowe będziesz miał z demobilu, zamiast ocieplać garaż ocieplisz ścianę domu wewnątrz garażu.... poza tym to tylko oszczędności na materiale i praca własna zamiast ekip ALBO

a) Za to możesz podzielić inwestycję na dwie: etap 1- dom, etap 2- garaż (przylepić go do domu). Co od etapu 2 jedynie musiałbyś podczas budowy domu w ścianie od przyszłego garażu zrobić nadproże aby sobie wstawić drzwi i ewentualnie zrobić fundamenty aby tworzyły jedną bryłę.

b) Inny bardzo mały koszt, kupić blaszak postawić go oddzielnie i z zewnątrz opryskać tynkiem jak dom aby były podobne - koszt ok 2000-3000zł. (tak zrobił mój szwagier bo garaż w domu przerobił na pokój) i naprawdę nie wygląda to źle.

----------


## firewall

> Po twojej wypowiedzi rozumiem ze masz chatę na palach...


Widać że niewiele rozumiesz,ale twoj cyrk,twoje małpy :bye:

----------


## Elfir

> Dobra a garaż z czego zbudować żeby wyszło dużo taniej?


http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...nku-czy-osobno

----------


## m104

> Widać że niewiele rozumiesz,ale twoj cyrk,twoje małpy


Fora są po to by pytać. 
Ludzie dziela się na takich jak ty tylko żeby do....lic komuś i takich którzy chcą pomóc żeby.
Niestety twoje odpowiedzi są do d..y i zasmiecaja tylko informacje których ja potrzebuje A może wielu innych. Dlatego proszę się nie udzielać nie mając nic konkretnego do przekazania.




> b) Inny bardzo mały koszt, kupić blaszak postawić go oddzielnie i z zewnątrz opryskać tynkiem jak dom aby były podobne - koszt ok 2000-3000zł. (tak zrobił mój szwagier bo garaż w domu przerobił na pokój) i naprawdę nie wygląda to źle.


Może by to było rozwiązanie.... 




> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...nku-czy-osobno


Dzieki temacik dobry zaraz dołącze  :Smile: 


A TERAZ DO SEDNA.

http://www.tooba.pl/projekt-domu-BW-...iant-4-TYK-785

Wywalam kominek i garaż ile mi kosztów odejdzie w ilu orientacyjnie się zmieszcze chodzi mi o stan deweloperski(tak jak pisałem wyżej)? Wiem że nikt nie wyliczy tego z błedem 3 tys... chodzi mi orientacyjnie  :Smile:

----------


## Frofo007

Chyba nie ma sensu wałkować takich tematów (choć sam się kiedyś w nim o to pytałem) po prostu trzeba liczyć 2-2,5tyś od metra powierzchni po podłogach przy małym domu, średnich materiałach i średnich cenach robocizny. Dotyczy to stanu deweloperskiego ekipami.
Przy większym domu ten koszt spada.

Spore też są pozostałe koszty, np. u mnie:

Projekt + adaptacja - 7tyś zł
Mapka do celów projektowych - 620zł
Badania geotechniczne - 800zł

Przyłącze wody - 5000zł
Przyłącze prądu - 2500zł

Razem: 15920zł a łopata nawet nie wbita  :wink:  Jeszcze dojdzie koszt prowizorycznego ogrodzenia, szamba, podprowadzenia mediów pod budynek, geodety do wytyczenia budynku i pewnie wiele innych pomniejszych kosztów a budowa jeszcze nie rozpoczęta. Także do ceny samej budowy bezpiecznie jest doliczyć 20tyś na sprawy podłączenia do mediów, projektu itp.

----------


## m104

U mnie wszystkie przyłącza Max 3 tys wszystko 1 metr od działki (woda, kanalizacja, prad).
Ale i tak 10 tys na wstęp(dowiadywalem się po sąsiadach przylacza+pozwolenia).
Czyli z ekipami muszę liczyć srednio  2250 za metr?
A co z prostotą projektu? Powywalac kominek wykusz?
Ewentualnie w wyruszy zrobić jedno duże okno bez bocznych okien?

----------


## Frofo007

Jeśli chcesz mieć kominek to zrób sam komin, koszt około 3000zł a kominek sobie zrobisz gdy będą możliwości.

Moim zdaniem nie warto ryzygnować z okien bo dom może dużo gorzej wyglądać a w końcu buduje się go przez całe życie. Myslę, że lepiej jest coś sprzedać co rzadko używamy czy poczekać jeszcze kilka miesięcy i wybudować dom taki jaki nam się podoba.

Też kasy nie mam, ale gdybym miał tak ze wszystkiego rezygnować to bym zrobił dom, który mi się w ogóle nie podoba. Póki co zrezygnowałem z całej góry (będzie do zrobienia na później), ale na dole i tak będzie prawie 100m2.

----------


## m104

Juz sam nie wiem. 
Napisałem do paru ludzi z realizacji w/w projektów poczekam na odpowiedz.

Na całą budowe z wyposażeniem chcę przeznaczyć ok 300 tys i muszę się ego trzymać.
Garaż muszę mieć bo to jest moje tzw dodatkowe źródło dochodu "kup i zrób"  :Smile: 

Zobacze co mi odpiszą realizatorzy  :Smile:

----------


## Bejaro

> U mnie wszystkie przyłącza Max 3 tys wszystko 1 metr od działki (woda, kanalizacja, prad).
> Ale i tak 10 tys na wstęp(dowiadywalem się po sąsiadach przylacza+pozwolenia).
> Czyli z ekipami muszę liczyć srednio  2250 za metr?
> A co z prostotą projektu? Powywalac kominek wykusz?
> Ewentualnie w wyruszy zrobić jedno duże okno bez bocznych okien?


To nie do końca tak opłaty przyłączeniowe takie same w przypadku prądu zależy od mocy  ale oni robią projekt 1000 trzeba liczyć j,woda to nie tylko koszt wpinki do kanalizy i rurociągu ale trzeba zrobić projekt  i odebrać te prace  to też kosztuje.

Po drodze może wyskoczyć koszt erbetki ogrodzenia tymczasowego blaszaka itp.

----------


## m104

> Jeśli chcesz mieć kominek to zrób sam komin, koszt około 3000zł a kominek sobie zrobisz gdy będą możliwości.
> 
> Moim zdaniem nie warto ryzygnować z okien bo dom może dużo gorzej wyglądać a w końcu buduje się go przez całe życie. Myslę, że lepiej jest coś sprzedać co rzadko używamy czy poczekać jeszcze kilka miesięcy i wybudować dom taki jaki nam się podoba.
> 
> Też kasy nie mam, ale gdybym miał tak ze wszystkiego rezygnować to bym zrobił dom, który mi się w ogóle nie podoba. Póki co zrezygnowałem z całej góry (będzie do zrobienia na później), ale na dole i tak będzie prawie 100m2.


Może i tak jak napisałeś. lepiej zrobić tak żeby się podobało, przecież to  jest na całe życie.




> To nie do końca tak opłaty przyłączeniowe takie same w przypadku prądu zależy od mocy  ale oni robią projekt 1000 trzeba liczyć j,woda to nie tylko koszt wpinki do kanalizy i rurociągu ale trzeba zrobić projekt  i odebrać te prace  to też kosztuje.
> 
> Po drodze może wyskoczyć koszt erbetki ogrodzenia tymczasowego blaszaka itp.


Prąd mam od sąsiada także odchodą mi takie rzeczy. 
Mam dużego busa z którego mogę zrobić przenośny blaszak.
O takie rzeczy sie nie martwie...

Tak jak mówiłem 10 tys przyłącza max. Zreszta kolega zrobi mi projekt kanalzacji i wody ( takimi żeczami się zajmuje) więc zaswsze coś będzie taniej.
Tak jak pisałem woda/kanaliza 2 tys; prąd ok 1,5 tys; plus projekty.

----------


## miloszenko

> Może i tak jak napisałeś. lepiej zrobić tak żeby się podobało, przecież to  jest na całe życie.
> 
> 
> 
> Prąd mam od sąsiada także odchodą mi takie rzeczy. 
> Mam dużego busa z którego mogę zrobić przenośny blaszak.
> O takie rzeczy sie nie martwie...
> 
> Tak jak mówiłem 10 tys przyłącza max. Zreszta kolega zrobi mi projekt kanalzacji i wody ( takimi żeczami się zajmuje) więc zaswsze coś będzie taniej.
> Tak jak pisałem woda/kanaliza 2 tys; prąd ok 1,5 tys; plus projekty.


Bardzo niebezpieczne podejście - zakładanie wydatków w sposób optymistyczno-życzeniowy kończy się tragedią czasem już w połowie budowy.

Jak już coś liczysz to pomnóż razy 1.5 . Będziesz w miarę pewien, że nie braknie.

A w ogóle czemu nie wydasz kilkaset złotych jakiemuś kosztorysantowi, który przynajmniej czarno na białym wszystko powymienia - a ceny można wziąć jako poglądowe.

----------


## m104

> A w ogóle czemu nie wydasz kilkaset złotych jakiemuś kosztorysantowi, który przynajmniej czarno na białym wszystko powymienia - a ceny można wziąć jako poglądowe.


Tak chcę zrobić tylko najpierw muszę się dowiedzieć to i tamto.
Na forum zawsze ktoś pomoże a przynajmniej delikatnie naświetli. Ogólnie przewineło mi sie dużo projektów i dzieki ludziom na forum nie wpierdzieliłem sie w skąplikowany projekt.  :Smile:  

Jedną odpowiedz dostałem http://www.majeczki.mojabudowa.pl/ i Pani ma przeznaczone ok 230 tys i mysle że ma szanse się zmieścić.

----------


## Pablo_11

To skoro o kosztach, to skomentujcie. Dom Baltazar WRX-1049 ok. 150 m2, parter i piętro, rzut ścian 11x13m
1. Ławy, zbrojenie, betonowanie, murowanie, zagęszczenie i izolacje, ok. 65 m podmurówki ogrodzenia 20.000 zł.
2. Ściany zewnętrzne i działowe, nadproża, schody, komin, zbrojenie, betonowanie stropu, okna 20.000 zł.
3. Ściana kolankowa, zbrojenie wieńców, kotew, betonowanie 6.000 zł.
4. Szkielet dachu, komin, ścianki działowe poddasza, okna 14.000 zł.
5. Pokrycie dachu, kominy 10.000 zł.

To sama robocizna - duża czy mała? Budowa okolice W-wy.

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Może i tak jak napisałeś. lepiej zrobić tak żeby się podobało, przecież to  jest na całe życie.
> 
> Prąd mam od sąsiada także odchodą mi takie rzeczy.


no właśnie w Polsce jest to podejście "na całe życie" tak nie powinno być - kiedyś może zmienisz albo przeniesiesz się ze względu na pracę :wink: 

Niemniej prąd od sąsiada, tak wiele osób tak robi, nie podoba się to firmom (łamanie prawa choć one i tak mają płacone za kW i opłaty ale mniej niż przy budowlanym) ale uważaj aby sąsiadowi instalacji nie spalił bo wtedy koszty pójdą ostro w górę...

Sam zamierzasz budować,że mówisz blaszak z busa? bo w Blaszaku często ekipy trzymają narzędzia, myją się, jedzą jak pada..
pozdro

----------


## m104

> no właśnie w Polsce jest to podejście "na całe życie" tak nie powinno być - kiedyś może zmienisz albo przeniesiesz się ze względu na pracę
> 
> Niemniej prąd od sąsiada, tak wiele osób tak robi, nie podoba się to firmom (łamanie prawa choć one i tak mają płacone za kW i opłaty ale mniej niż przy budowlanym) ale uważaj aby sąsiadowi instalacji nie spalił bo wtedy koszty pójdą ostro w górę...
> 
> Sam zamierzasz budować,że mówisz blaszak z busa? bo w Blaszaku często ekipy trzymają narzędzia, myją się, jedzą jak pada..
> pozdro


U mnie ekipa będzie tylko do dach i tynku tak że nie mam zamiaru kupować tego :-/

Na całe życie bo biorę kredyt :-/

----------


## Elfir

kredyt nie blokuje sprzedaży domu i kupienie budowanie następnego.

----------


## Bejaro

> kredyt nie blokuje sprzedaży domu i kupienie budowanie następnego.


Na całe życie ja też tak myślałam w 1999 roku a dziś się pakuje syn na studiach zmiana okolicy na spokojniejsza i brak schodow.

A co do kosztów to te po znajomości kończą się różnie za to wiem na pewno że takie prace robione są na samym końcu bo pierszenstwo mają zlecenia za normalną stawkę. 
A bus potrzebny będzie pusty do przewozu materiałów więc nie zostawisz np betoniarki na placu. Jął za każdym razem od łopaty po drabinę  i po resztę będziesz pakować to szybko zmienisz zdanie co do blaszka. A zawsze zostaje po każdym etapie materiału warto go schować

----------


## .:Paco:.

> U mnie ekipa będzie tylko do dach i tynku tak że nie mam zamiaru kupować tego :-/
> 
> Na całe życie bo biorę kredyt :-/


no to nieźle jak sam zamierzasz wszystko...serio powodzenia!





> Na całe życie ja też tak myślałam w 1999 roku a dziś się pakuje syn na studiach zmiana okolicy na spokojniejsza i brak schodow.
> 
> A co do kosztów to te po znajomości kończą się różnie za to wiem na pewno że takie prace robione są na samym końcu bo pierszenstwo mają zlecenia za normalną stawkę. 
> A bus potrzebny będzie pusty do przewozu materiałów więc nie zostawisz np betoniarki na placu. Jął za każdym razem od łopaty po drabinę  i po resztę będziesz pakować to szybko zmienisz zdanie co do blaszka. A zawsze zostaje po każdym etapie materiału warto go schować


święte słowa czy to blaszak czy nawet buda zbita z OSB albo ze starych skrzynek wojskowych robi swoje....

----------


## m104

> no to nieźle jak sam zamierzasz wszystko...serio powodzenia!


Skoro sam nie umiesz to po co się dzielisz głos w tej kwestii? 
Robiłem 6 lat na budowach postawiłem w tym czasie parę domów A było nas trzech.
Trochę mam pojęcie myślę ze więcej niż Ty...

----------


## Elfir

m104 - dlaczego jesteś agresywny? Paco życzył ci powodzenia.
Przy takim podejściu do forumowiczów, za chwilę nikt nie będzie chciał do ciebie pisać.


na forum jest klub samorobów. Ludzie budują własnoręcznie, więc jak ktoś ma zacięcie, czas i narzędzia, da radę.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...LUB-SAMOROBÓW

----------


## m104

Ja inaczej to odebrałem.
Chyba ze naprawdę to powinien inaczej ubrac w slowa.

----------


## miloszenko

> Skoro sam nie umiesz to po co się dzielisz głos w tej kwestii? 
> Robiłem 6 lat na budowach postawiłem w tym czasie parę domów A było nas trzech.
> Trochę mam pojęcie myślę ze więcej niż Ty...


Z jednej strony robiłeś 6 lat a z drugiej strony planujesz budżet jak przedszkolak  :big tongue: 

Idź lepiej do dzienników budowy samorobów, przeczytaj z 10, praktycznie każdy dzieli się kosztami, zobaczysz co ile kosztuje i ile detali trzeba uwzględnić, chociaż budowaleś to powinieneś wiedzieć  :sad:

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Skoro sam nie umiesz to po co się dzielisz głos w tej kwestii? 
> Robiłem 6 lat na budowach postawiłem w tym czasie parę domów A było nas trzech.
> Trochę mam pojęcie myślę ze więcej niż Ty...


weź się puknij w głowę - nie dość, że ja i inni podsuwamy Ci pomysły na twoje lamenty o koszty i szczerze gratuluję,że dasz radę sam to zrobić (umiejętności i pogodzić budowę indywidualną z pracą) to masz jakieś zarzuty. 
Ja  mam inną pracę i nie zawsze wykonanie samemu jest opłacalne...

Myśl sobie co chcesz ale skoro 6 lat pracowałeś na budowach i parę domów postawiłeś to nie powinieneś zadawać tutaj takich "głupich" pytań co wyrzucić i jak obniżyć koszty bo byś sam to wiedział -praktyka chyba czyni mistrza no chyba,że...

----------


## kinka

m104 wysłałam ci wiadomość prywatną.

----------


## m104

> weź się puknij w głowę - nie dość, że ja i inni podsuwamy Ci pomysły na twoje lamenty o koszty i szczerze gratuluję,że dasz radę sam to zrobić (umiejętności i pogodzić budowę indywidualną z pracą) to masz jakieś zarzuty. 
> Ja  mam inną pracę i nie zawsze wykonanie samemu jest opłacalne...
> 
> Myśl sobie co chcesz ale skoro 6 lat pracowałeś na budowach i parę domów postawiłeś to nie powinieneś zadawać tutaj takich "głupich" pytań co wyrzucić i jak obniżyć koszty bo byś sam to wiedział -praktyka chyba czyni mistrza no chyba,że...


Jednak Elfir miała rację że dobrze zyczyles. 
Przepraszam bardzo za moje uniesienie inaczej to odebralem. 
Elfir proszę wywalić te nie potrzebna kłótnie które są zbędne w tym temacie.
A Ciebie Paco jeszcze raz przepraszam!!

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jednak Elfir miała rację że dobrze zyczyles. 
> Przepraszam bardzo za moje uniesienie inaczej to odebralem. 
> Elfir proszę wywalić te nie potrzebna kłótnie które są zbędne w tym temacie.
> A Ciebie Paco jeszcze raz przepraszam!!


Przeprosiłeś tylko co teraz zrobisz???. Analiza podpowiedzi tych życzliwych i co dalej???. Jestem ciekaw jak rozwiążesz już teraz swój problem bo po tych odp. nie wiem czy ktoś udzieli ci sensownej odpowiedzi.Zapracowałeś na to .Uwierz wiem coś o tym. :smile:

----------


## m104

> Przeprosiłeś tylko co teraz zrobisz???. Analiza podpowiedzi tych życzliwych i co dalej???. Jestem ciekaw jak rozwiążesz już teraz swój problem bo po tych odp. nie wiem czy ktoś udzieli ci sensownej odpowiedzi.Zapracowałeś na to .Uwierz wiem coś o tym.


Przeciez sie nie rozpylacze  :Smile:  będę miał pytania to będę pytał  :wink:

----------


## grend

robocizna firmy do posadzki - 1500
do tynków - 6000
do dachu - tutaj moze byc trochę rozbieznosci - 10000

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Jednak Elfir miała rację że dobrze zyczyles. 
> Przepraszam bardzo za moje uniesienie inaczej to odebralem. 
> Elfir proszę wywalić te nie potrzebna kłótnie które są zbędne w tym temacie.
> A Ciebie Paco jeszcze raz przepraszam!!


ok luz! nie każdy tutaj jeśli źle nastawiony - jest sporo fanatyków, ludzi co się znają ale i pieniaczy a prawda jest taka,że wiele osób co chce budować zagląda tutaj aby uzyskać poradę a różnie to wychodzi.... 

powodzenia!

----------


## niktspecjalny

> ok luz! nie każdy tutaj jeśli źle nastawiony - jest sporo fanatyków, ludzi co się znają ale i pieniaczy a prawda jest taka,że wiele osób co chce budować zagląda tutaj aby uzyskać poradę a różnie to wychodzi.... 
> 
> powodzenia!


Że nikt nie założy "złotych myśli FM"

bardzo ładnie i utrzymane w tonie powiedziane.brawo!!!

----------


## portaga

> Przeprosiłeś tylko co teraz zrobisz???.


Skoro przeprosił, to znaczy, że przeprosił - i tyle wystarczy.
A twoje pierdzielenie "co dalej?" jest już mało istotne, obrońco "wyższych wartości".
Czego więcej oczekujesz? Że się pokłoni?
A co zrobi dalej, to już jego sprawa. Może przeniesie się na inne forum, gdzie znajdzie mniej pouczania, a więcej życzliwości?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Skoro przeprosił, to znaczy, że przeprosił - i tyle wystarczy.
> A twoje pierdzielenie "co dalej?" jest już mało istotne, obrońco "wyższych wartości".
> Czego więcej oczekujesz? Że się pokłoni?
> A co zrobi dalej, to już jego sprawa. Może przeniesie się na inne forum, gdzie znajdzie mniej pouczania, a więcej życzliwości?


Jesteś w błędzie i dopiero to zauważyłem.Przeprosił jedną osobę i jak widzisz zostawił to bez odpowiedzi.Twoje jak nazywasz to po imieniu "pierdzielenie"(ban)
wystarczyło by uciekł na inne forum jak piszesz.Życzliwości tu dostatek tylko w cholerę eliminować nieżyczliwych.Przykład znasz.Jesteś dowodem na to. :cool:  :cool:  :cool:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:

----------


## m104

> Jesteś w błędzie i dopiero to zauważyłem.Przeprosił jedną osobę i jak widzisz zostawił to bez odpowiedzi.Twoje jak nazywasz to po imieniu "pierdzielenie"(ban)
> wystarczyło by uciekł na inne forum jak piszesz.Życzliwości tu dostatek tylko w cholerę eliminować nieżyczliwych.Przykład znasz.Jesteś dowodem na to.


Smieszą mnie Twoje wypowiedzi. W tym forum jak zauważyłem siedzą od paru lat Ci sami którzy od początku tematu tylko negują że nie darady, że tamto sramto.
A każdy kto tu zagląda to dostaje 'po pysku" od tych samych osób. 

Moim zdaniem powinny się udzielać tutaj Ci co się wybudowali za ok 200 tys lub Ci co zamierzają!
To nie jest kwota przy której łopate wbija firma i klucz do drzwi daje Ci również ona.  
Posiedziałem 2 tygodnie przy necie i wiem że 2 tys za 1m2 to nie jest żadna wygórowana cena do stanu deweloperskiego.
Psiałem juz z 6 ludzmi którzy wysłali mi PW z kosztorysami do wglądu itd. .
Mysłe że oni (w/w) tak jak ja teraz będe miał to w d... i nie będe pisał tu co zrobiłem za ile (a napewno zaciekawiło by to parę osób) bo i tak się znajdzie mądrzejszy co mi napisze swąją czarną wizje.

----------


## Slyder

powiem tak: nie wiem czy da radę wybudować do 200 tys. ale wiem jedno jeżeli ktoś chce się zbliżyć do tej granicy to musi większość baa prawie wszystkie prace wykonać samemu. Ja robię za pomocnika razem z jednym murarzem. Jestem przed zalewaniem stropu i ponad 38 tys poleciało. Jeżeli dodać do tego projekt, mapki, ogrodzenie, garaż blaszany, podłączenie prądu itd to już mamy 50tys. W 200 tys. na 90% się nie zmieszczę. Jeżeli uda się w 250 to będę zadowolony.

----------


## m104

Jak bedziesz miał postawiony SSO to będziesz widział czy się zmieścisz czy troszkę przekroczysz.
A jaką powierzchnie liczy Twoj domek i przedewszystkim który projekt? :big grin:

----------


## jajmar

> Moim zdaniem powinny się udzielać tutaj Ci co się wybudowali za ok 200 tys


Święte słowa, popieram. Zastanów się teraz dlaczego  nie piszą tu Ci co im się to udało.

----------


## Slyder

> Jak bedziesz miał postawiony SSO to będziesz widział czy się zmieścisz czy troszkę przekroczysz.
> A jaką powierzchnie liczy Twoj domek i przedewszystkim który projekt?


czy się zmieszczę czy nie to będę wiedział jak się wprowadzę a i wtedy będzie jeszcze wiele rzeczy do zrobienia. Projekt ten http://www.archdom.pl/hiacynt.htm

----------


## CodeSnipper

Mieszkam w domu 123m2 wybudowanym praktycznie tylko przez rodzinę. Płaciłem za dach - dziś bym zrobił to sam - roboty ziemne, jednego murarza przy fundamentach, hydraulika, wyplatanie skrzynki z prądem i suche tynki - ale tylko za gładzenie, płyty kręciłem sam. Kosztowało nas to około 210 tysięcy, bez wykończonej jednej łazienki. Dom w szkielecie drewnianym, energooszczędny. 

Twoje propozycje to domy nieco mniejsze, ale garaż podnosi koszty. Myśmy budowali w 2014.

----------


## sylwekr

> Święte słowa, popieram. Zastanów się teraz dlaczego  nie piszą tu Ci co im się to udało.


Wątek byłby o wiele krótszy... a tu już 600 stron przepychanek "da się", "nie da", a najwięcej mają do powiedzenia ci którzy nawet nie próbowali pobudować dom w takim budżecie

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Smieszą mnie Twoje wypowiedzi. W tym forum jak zauważyłem siedzą od paru lat Ci sami którzy od początku tematu tylko negują że nie darady, że tamto sramto.
> A każdy kto tu zagląda to dostaje 'po pysku" od tych samych osób. 
> 
> Moim zdaniem powinny się udzielać tutaj Ci co się wybudowali za ok 200 tys lub Ci co zamierzają!
> To nie jest kwota przy której łopate wbija firma i klucz do drzwi daje Ci również ona.  
> Posiedziałem 2 tygodnie przy necie i wiem że 2 tys za 1m2 to nie jest żadna wygórowana cena do stanu deweloperskiego.
> Psiałem juz z 6 ludzmi którzy wysłali mi PW z kosztorysami do wglądu itd. .
> Mysłe że oni (w/w) tak jak ja teraz będe miał to w d... i nie będe pisał tu co zrobiłem za ile (a napewno zaciekawiło by to parę osób) bo i tak się znajdzie mądrzejszy co mi napisze swąją czarną wizje.


Witam .

Nie chodzi tu o czarną wizję choć ona jest , a ci co się porywają za 200 tysiaków to desperaci.Życzę ci aby się to udało ale to nawet nie jest trudny orzech do zgryzienia czy jakoś tak.Zrozum to skoro pyskówka jest ,a adwersarzy mało to o czym to świadczy???. Stań na glebę mocna i ocknij się ,że tej kasy ci zbraknie.Jeśli cię obraziłem to przepraszam ale lokum za 200 tyś. nie wybudujesz choćbyś się ..............ł.sorki za ł.

----------


## Radek_r

Udało mi się dobrnąć do połowy tego tematu. Jednakże początek pochodzi z dość odległych czasów (sporo od tego momentu się zmieniło).
Aktualnie poszukuje z żoną projektu domu (budowę chcemy rozpocząć w przyszłym roku).
W oko wpadł nam ten projekt:
http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m9491f8409a40a
Uprzejmie proszę o informacje doświadczonych użytkowników, czy uda nam się ten mały domek wybudować do stanu deweloperskiego w granicach 200 tyś złotych? Jak szacujecie ile może (orientacyjnie) wynieść budowa do SSZ i ostatecznie deweloperskiego?

----------


## Frofo007

> Udało mi się dobrnąć do połowy tego tematu. Jednakże początek pochodzi z dość odległych czasów (sporo od tego momentu się zmieniło).
> Aktualnie poszukuje z żoną projektu domu (budowę chcemy rozpocząć w przyszłym roku).
> W oko wpadł nam ten projekt:
> http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m9491f8409a40a
> Uprzejmie proszę o informacje doświadczonych użytkowników, czy uda nam się ten mały domek wybudować do stanu deweloperskiego w granicach 200 tyś złotych? Jak szacujecie ile może (orientacyjnie) wynieść budowa do SSZ i ostatecznie deweloperskiego?


Przeczytałeś 300 stron tego tematu i pytasz się, czy za 200tyś wybudujesz 131m2 domu (po podłogach)? Licz minimum 2000zł za 1m2. Powinno tu być podpiętę 2000-2500zł za m2 do stanu deweloperskiego.

----------


## Radek_r

> Przeczytałeś 300 stron tego tematu i pytasz się, czy za 200tyś wybudujesz 131m2 domu (po podłogach)? Licz minimum 2000zł za 1m2. Powinno tu być podpiętę 2000-2500zł za m2 do stanu deweloperskiego.


Czyli bez 350000 zł nie ma co podchodzić do takiego domu?
Kurdę to ekstremalnie dużo...

----------


## Elfir

raczej powiedziałbym, że to przeciętna stawka za taki dom. 
200 tyś to ekstremum dla tych, co prawie wszystko budują własnymi rękoma. I z każdym rokiem dotyczy mniejszej powierzchni, z powodu inflacji.
Ale da się - pod warunkiem, że ograniczy się apetyty i zrezygnuje z marzeń (spiżarnie, garaże, pralnie, wykusze, balkony)  na rzecz absolutnej konieczności (kuchnia, łazienka, salon, sypialnia, pom. gospodarcze).

----------


## Antymateria

> Czyli bez 350000 zł nie ma co podchodzić do takiego domu?
> Kurdę to ekstremalnie dużo...


Bardzo dobrze, że pytasz i robisz rozeznanie. Wielu ludzi pakuje się na życiową minę rozpoczynając budowę bez zadania podobnych pytań. Niestety budowa domu to SPORE wydatki. Buduję stodołę z dwuspadowym dachem, ale na płycie, średniej jakości ekipy, dobre materiały i SSO wyniosło 150tyś zł. Można było zejść taniej, ale trzeba się znać, mieć doświadczenie, czas, kogoś do pomocy itd itp. Licz realnie 400 tyś zł za taki dom bez działki przy budowie firmami.

Koszty są na każdym kroku - przykład - dom ma wykrusz i garaż, samo wytyczenie przez geodetę będzie kosztować ponad tysiąc złotych ze względu na wiele boków do wyznaczenia. Garaż - dodatkowe koszty, balkony, lukarny, okna dachowe etc etc. Takich szczegółów są dziesiątki na budowie i generują finalną cenę.

Budowa to sztuka przemyśleń i trafnych decyzji.

----------


## Pablo_11

> http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m9491f8409a40a
> Uprzejmie proszę o informacje doświadczonych użytkowników, czy uda nam się ten mały domek wybudować do stanu deweloperskiego w granicach 200 tyś złotych? Jak szacujecie ile może (orientacyjnie) wynieść budowa do SSZ i ostatecznie deweloperskiego?


Jeżeli myślisz o oszczędniościach to musisz wybrać w miarę prostą bryłę. Lukarny może i fajnie wyglądają, ale kosztują. Może wystarczą okna dachowe? Kwestia przemyślenia.
Te 200 tys. wydaje mi się mało. Rzuć okiem na mój post #11969 (zginął w gąszczu pyskówek) i masz tam podane ceny robocizny za którą nasz dom się buduje. Na chwilę obecną jestem etapie ścianek fundamentowych i zagęszczania płyty bez rozliczenia z wykonawcą, więc o kosztach jeszcze niewiele mogę powiedzieć

----------


## empiet

hej  :smile: 

jestem na etapie wybierania projektu domu na działkę 550 m2. Parterowe raczej nie wchodzą w grę, bo zajmą sporą część działki, niektóre nawet się nie mieszczą, a inne są po prostu brzydkie (na takie głównie trafiałem). Dlatego najpoważniejszy kandydat jest piętrowy i jest nim "Dom w jabłonkach 9": http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m760217f459c24 

Metraż jak dla mnie idealny, pomieszczenia też. Mam zamiar wprowadzić kilka zmian - wyrzucenie tego drewna z elewacji, podłogówki, kominka, okien ze strony z garażem (pojawią się okna dachowe - chyba, że to bardzo podroży koszt budowy, to zostanę przy zwykłych i najwyżej odsunę dom o ten dodatkowy jeden metr), rezygnacja z okien aż do ziemi na piętrze na rzecz zwykłych okien. Jeśli będzie duża różnica w cenie, to mogę wziąć blachę na rąbek zamiast dachówki. Jeśli chodzi o jakieś rury to mogę liczyć na dobre ceny bo osoba z rodziny pracuje w hurtowni z właśnie rurami, piecami itp. Plan jest taki, żeby dom wybudować, z zewnątrz skończyć i wprowadzić się na parter - górę zostawić niewykończoną, bez zrobionej łazienki i pralni. Ile myślicie będzie coś takiego kosztować? Jest szansa na zmieszczenie się w 200 tys. do takiego stanu? Czy może 250 i 300 są bardziej realne? Albo inaczej - na co wystarczy 200 tys w takim przypadku  :smile:  Pewnie część rzeczy spróbuję zrobić sam i małą pomocą, ale poważniejsze to jednak ekipa. Dodam, że mam zamiar budować w pobliżu Białegostoku.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Bardzo dobrze, że pytasz i robisz rozeznanie. Wielu ludzi pakuje się na życiową minę rozpoczynając budowę bez zadania podobnych pytań. Niestety budowa domu to SPORE wydatki. Buduję stodołę z dwuspadowym dachem, ale na płycie, średniej jakości ekipy, dobre materiały i SSO wyniosło 150tyś zł. Można było zejść taniej, ale trzeba się znać, mieć doświadczenie, czas, kogoś do pomocy itd itp. *Licz realnie 400 tyś zł za taki dom bez działki przy budowie firmami.*
> 
> Koszty są na każdym kroku - przykład - dom ma wykrusz i garaż, samo wytyczenie przez geodetę będzie kosztować ponad tysiąc złotych ze względu na wiele boków do wyznaczenia. Garaż - dodatkowe koszty, balkony, lukarny, okna dachowe etc etc. Takich szczegółów są dziesiątki na budowie i generują finalną cenę.
> 
> *Budowa to sztuka przemyśleń i trafnych decyzji*.


W skali jeden do 5 ................5.Jak to wbić ludziskom w głowę by spadli na ziemię i realnie popatrzyli na np.130 mkw. ,które mają tyle nazwę to po swojemu 


> bocznych wydatków


. Rozumiem tych ,którym się udało.Ilu ich jest tu na FM.Tu w tym topiku???.Co wybudował chałupę z jej otoczką ,papirologią itp za 200 tyś.Pytam ilu.???Choć marzenia nie można odbierać ponieważ jest to niesprawiedliwe .....każdy może marzyć....m.a.rz.y.ć!!! :wink:  :smile:

----------


## firewall

> hej 
> 
> jestem na etapie wybierania projektu domu na działkę 550 m2. Parterowe raczej nie wchodzą w grę, bo zajmą sporą część działki, niektóre nawet się nie mieszczą, a inne są po prostu brzydkie (na takie głównie trafiałem). Dlatego najpoważniejszy kandydat jest piętrowy i jest nim "Dom w jabłonkach 9": http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m760217f459c24 
> 
> Metraż jak dla mnie idealny, pomieszczenia też. Mam zamiar wprowadzić kilka zmian - wyrzucenie tego drewna z elewacji, podłogówki, kominka, okien ze strony z garażem (pojawią się okna dachowe - chyba, że to bardzo podroży koszt budowy, to zostanę przy zwykłych i najwyżej odsunę dom o ten dodatkowy jeden metr), rezygnacja z okien aż do ziemi na piętrze na rzecz zwykłych okien. Jeśli będzie duża różnica w cenie, to mogę wziąć blachę na rąbek zamiast dachówki. Jeśli chodzi o jakieś rury to mogę liczyć na dobre ceny bo osoba z rodziny pracuje w hurtowni z właśnie rurami, piecami itp. Plan jest taki, żeby dom wybudować, z zewnątrz skończyć i wprowadzić się na parter - górę zostawić niewykończoną, bez zrobionej łazienki i pralni. Ile myślicie będzie coś takiego kosztować? Jest szansa na zmieszczenie się w 200 tys. do takiego stanu? Czy może 250 i 300 są bardziej realne? Albo inaczej - na co wystarczy 200 tys w takim przypadku  Pewnie część rzeczy spróbuję zrobić sam i małą pomocą, ale poważniejsze to jednak ekipa. Dodam, że mam zamiar budować w pobliżu Białegostoku.


bryła prosta, choć można przemyśleć trochę dół i górę.Powinien być tani w budowie.

----------


## Pablo_11

Bryłę oraz materiały - szczególnie strop w zależności od dostępności tańszej stali i betonu.
A co do znajomego w hurtowni z rurami.... to będą groszowe oszczędności, no może poza piecem. Nie w rurach bym ich szukał....

----------


## Elfir

gdzie szukać oszczędności - w oknach. Nie połaciowe, nie narożne, nie suwanki.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Co do spiżarni - można zrobić pod kuchnią. Jak się ma szkielet  :big tongue:

----------


## Frofo007

> hej 
> 
> jestem na etapie wybierania projektu domu na działkę 550 m2. Parterowe raczej nie wchodzą w grę, bo zajmą sporą część działki, niektóre nawet się nie mieszczą, a inne są po prostu brzydkie (na takie głównie trafiałem). Dlatego najpoważniejszy kandydat jest piętrowy i jest nim "Dom w jabłonkach 9": http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m760217f459c24 
> 
> Metraż jak dla mnie idealny, pomieszczenia też. Mam zamiar wprowadzić kilka zmian - wyrzucenie tego drewna z elewacji, podłogówki, kominka, okien ze strony z garażem (pojawią się okna dachowe - chyba, że to bardzo podroży koszt budowy, to zostanę przy zwykłych i najwyżej odsunę dom o ten dodatkowy jeden metr), rezygnacja z okien aż do ziemi na piętrze na rzecz zwykłych okien. Jeśli będzie duża różnica w cenie, to mogę wziąć blachę na rąbek zamiast dachówki. Jeśli chodzi o jakieś rury to mogę liczyć na dobre ceny bo osoba z rodziny pracuje w hurtowni z właśnie rurami, piecami itp. Plan jest taki, żeby dom wybudować, z zewnątrz skończyć i wprowadzić się na parter - górę zostawić niewykończoną, bez zrobionej łazienki i pralni. Ile myślicie będzie coś takiego kosztować? Jest szansa na zmieszczenie się w 200 tys. do takiego stanu? Czy może 250 i 300 są bardziej realne? Albo inaczej - na co wystarczy 200 tys w takim przypadku  Pewnie część rzeczy spróbuję zrobić sam i małą pomocą, ale poważniejsze to jednak ekipa. Dodam, że mam zamiar budować w pobliżu Białegostoku.


Hej, ja będę budował 'dom w idaredach 5' - to są bardzo podobne domy, różnią się głównie rozkładem wnętrza i powierzchnią.
Widziałem ten dom z małymi oknami na żywo - nie wygląda już to tak ładnie. Narożne okno dodaje nowoczesnego wyglądu - ja z niego rezygnować nie będę.

Mój plan jest taki aby góry nie robić i zmieścić się w 300tyś za stan deweloperski na dole i wykończony z zewnątrz. Z wstępnych szacunków powinno to się udać. Jednak sam wykonam instalacje elektryczną, wodno-kanalizacyjną, rekuperacji, ocieplenia wewnątrz między garażem a domem, ocieplenie dachu i co tam jeszcze dam radę tak aby się zmieścić w okolicach 300tyś. Później zrobię podłogi, pomaluję ściany i gdy będzie toaleta i prowizoryczna kuchnia planuje się już wprowadzić i powoli wykańczać.

----------


## dawiddur

Prawie 200m2 podłóg za 300k? Wątpie...

----------


## Frofo007

> Prawie 200m2 podłóg za 300k? Wątpie...


Dlaczego wątpisz? Dom jest prosty jak konstrukcja cepa  :wink:  Licz 94m2 + stop + wyższe ściany poddasz + schody lane + okna.

----------


## Elfir

zbuduj i udowodnij  :big grin: 
Bo na razie to teoretyczne wyliczanki

----------


## surgi22

> Hej, ja będę budował 'dom w idaredach 5' - to są bardzo podobne domy, różnią się głównie rozkładem wnętrza i powierzchnią.
> Widziałem ten dom z małymi oknami na żywo - nie wygląda już to tak ładnie. Narożne okno dodaje nowoczesnego wyglądu - ja z niego rezygnować nie będę.
> 
> Mój plan jest taki aby góry nie robić i zmieścić się w 300tyś za stan deweloperski na dole i wykończony z zewnątrz. Z wstępnych szacunków powinno to się udać. Jednak sam wykonam instalacje elektryczną, wodno-kanalizacyjną, rekuperacji, ocieplenia wewnątrz między garażem a domem, ocieplenie dachu i co tam jeszcze dam radę tak aby się zmieścić w okolicach 300tyś. Później zrobię podłogi, pomaluję ściany i gdy będzie toaleta i prowizoryczna kuchnia planuje się już wprowadzić i powoli wykańczać.


Marzyć każdy może , nie ma szans - chyba że zdecydowanie wiecej samemu ( prawie wszystko ).

----------


## Frofo007

> Marzyć każdy może , nie ma szans - chyba że zdecydowanie wiecej samemu ( prawie wszystko ).


Dom 186m2, ale górę zostawiam w stanie surowym.

Także na dole będzie: 93m2 * 2500zł = 232500zł

Do tego dojdzie:

Strop ze schodami - 25tyś
Wyższe ściany poddasza z ociepleniem - 10tyś
Okna na poddaszu - 15tyś
Ocieplenie dachu, wyższe kominy i inne pierdoły - 15tyś

Daje to: 232500 + 25000 + 10000 + 15000 + 15000 = 297500zł - tyle liczę wydać z górą pozostawioną w stanie surowym.

Projekt jest prosty, dach 2-spadowy, bez lukarn, wykuszy itp. Co tutaj źle liczę? Warto zauważyć ponadto, że czym większy dom tym niższa cena za m2.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> zbuduj i udowodnij 
> Bo na razie to teoretyczne wyliczanki



Nie możesz ryknąć ,krzyknąć jak np . mod....................Takiej chałupy nie da się wybudować i nie ma zmiłuj. :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

> Nie możesz ryknąć ,krzyknąć jak np . mod....................Takiej chałupy nie da się wybudować i nie ma zmiłuj.


No ale może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć dlaczego niby się nie da? Co w szacunkach, które podaje jest niedoszacowane?

PŁYTA FUNDAMENTOWA GRZEWCZA	- 50000 /	FIRMA, koszt z wyceny
SSO - 130000 /	FIRMA, koszt z wyceny
OKNA	- 40000 /	FIRMA, koszt szacunkowy
POMPA CIEPŁA Z KOTŁOWNIĄ -	25000 /	FIRMA, koszt szacunkowy
INSTALACJA ELEKTRYCZNA I WODNO-KANALIZACYJNA -	5000	PRACA WŁASNA, koszt szacunkowy
WENTYLACJA MECHANICZNA Z REKUPERACJĄ -	8000	PRACA WŁASNA, koszt szacunkowy
ELEWACJA	- 25000 / FIRMA, koszt szacunkowy
TYNKI	- 10000	FIRMA, koszt szacunkowy
OCIEPLENIE DACHU	- 5000 /	PRACA WŁASNA, koszt szacunkowy

Razem: 297000zł

Ja nie twierdzę, że na 100% się da, ale się pytam gdzie popełniam błąd w kalkulacjach.

----------


## m104

> No ale może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć dlaczego niby się nie da? Co w szacunkach, które podaje jest niedoszacowane?
> 
> PŁYTA FUNDAMENTOWA GRZEWCZA	- 50000 /	FIRMA, koszt z wyceny
> SSO - 130000 /	FIRMA, koszt z wyceny
> OKNA	- 40000 /	FIRMA, koszt szacunkowy
> POMPA CIEPŁA Z KOTŁOWNIĄ -	25000 /	FIRMA, koszt szacunkowy
> INSTALACJA ELEKTRYCZNA I WODNO-KANALIZACYJNA -	5000	PRACA WŁASNA, koszt szacunkowy
> WENTYLACJA MECHANICZNA Z REKUPERACJĄ -	8000	PRACA WŁASNA, koszt szacunkowy
> ELEWACJA	- 25000 / FIRMA, koszt szacunkowy
> ...


Tu się nie dowiesz nic oprócz "nie da sie" . Poprostu na własną ręke musisz pochodzić po kosztorysach budowy np. mojabudowa lub z strony z500 tam sa fajnie pokazane tzw. "realizacje". Znajdz podobny projekt i sprawdz co ile kosztuje realnie, kto ile wydał i na co.
Tak jak pisałem wcześniej te same osoby powielają swój tekst "nie da się" od poczatku istnienia tematu.
I myslę że będziesz kolejnym który oleje te forum i po skończeniu budowy nawet Ci się nie będzie chciało napisać co i za ile zrobiłeś. 

pozdro

----------


## Frofo007

> Tu się nie dowiesz nic oprócz "nie da sie" . Poprostu na własną ręke musisz pochodzić po kosztorysach budowy np. mojabudowa lub z strony z500 tam sa fajnie pokazane tzw. "realizacje". Znajdz podobny projekt i sprawdz co ile kosztuje realnie, kto ile wydał i na co.
> Tak jak pisałem wcześniej te same osoby powielają swój tekst "nie da się" od poczatku istnienia tematu.
> I myslę że będziesz kolejnym który oleje te forum i po skończeniu budowy nawet Ci się nie będzie chciało napisać co i za ile zrobiłeś. 
> 
> pozdro


Fajnie gdyby napisali co konkretnie im się nie podoba w moim zestawieniu kosztów. Akurat ten dom buduje bardzo dużo osób, jest pełno bloków, dużo tematów na forach. Np. w temacie o kosztach jest wpis użytkownika lusi1:

"Stan surowy z ytonga, z dachem z dachówki Braas turmalin + 4 okna dachowe - budynek poszerzony o 0,5 metra - materiały i robocizna 120 tys. + fundamenty lane, ocieplenie + malowanie+folia kubełkowa+ chudziak 20 tys.(w tym zdjęcie humusu, koparki, geodeta)

Okna dwustronny kolor, 3 szyby + ciepła ramka. Jedno okno - największe HST, + brama Hormann + 2 piloty, + rolety w kolorze okien, do wszystkich okien włącznie z balkonami na górze, sterowanie radiowe + pilot - 39 tys. 
To koszty, które już są pewne. Domek czeka na dach, okna zamówione. Czekamy na wyceny instalacji.... 
140 tys. + 39 tys = 179 tys. 
Nasz wkład pracy = 0,00 
To są wszystkie koszty, do SSZ. "

Co prawda ona buduje dom o około 8m2 mniejszy od mojego, ale ona wydała 179tyś a ja liczę 220tyś na SSZ. Czyli raczej nie mam zaniżonych cen.

----------


## Elfir

> Nie możesz ryknąć ,krzyknąć jak np . mod....................Takiej chałupy nie da się wybudować i nie ma zmiłuj.


Dlaczego? To forum dyskusyjne, każdy ma prawo przedstawić swój punkt widzenia, swoje wyliczenia. 
A jedna udowodniona budowa domu dla czteroosobowej rodziny za 200tyś. przyciągnie więcej czytelników, kibiców i fanów. A Frodo chce budować za 300 tyś.

Ja zmieściłam się poniżej tej kwoty do zamieszkania na parterze, bez pracy własnej. (i bez zagospodarowania terenu zewnętrznego)

----------


## Elfir

> Razem: 297000zł
> 
> Ja nie twierdzę, że na 100% się da, ale się pytam gdzie popełniam błąd w kalkulacjach.


Do zamieszkania na parterze chciałeś 300 tyś, a nie widzę wyceny łazienki i kuchni, podsadzek, parapetów wewnętrznych  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

U góry stan surowy, czyli co - bedziesz mieszkał, jak ja pare lat będą tam posadzki lali i tynki kładli ?

----------


## Frofo007

> Do zamieszkania na parterze chciałeś 300 tyś, a nie widzę wyceny łazienki i kuchni, podsadzek, parapetów wewnętrznych


Może zacytuj mnie gdzie piszę "do zamieszkania", przecież żaden rozsądny człowiek nie mówi o tym w wycenie bo mogę mieć lodówkę za 600zł i za 6000zł, także wykończeniówki się nie liczy.

Wyraźnie napisałem kilka postów wyżej: "Mój plan jest taki aby góry nie robić i zmieścić się w 300tyś za stan deweloperski na dole i wykończony z zewnątrz." - także nie wiem po co mi się wciska w usta czegoś, czego nie powiedziałem. Może brak innych argumentów?

----------


## Frofo007

> U góry stan surowy, czyli co - bedziesz mieszkał, jak ja pare lat będą tam posadzki lali i tynki kładli ?


No jeśli będę w pracy w tym czasie to będzie mi to mocno przeszkadzać? Bardziej się martwię, że coś porysują pracownicy, ale pewnie można będzie jakoś zabezpieczyć podłogi i resztę. Kiedyś sporo ludzi tak robiło, dziś mają wszystko od razu i kredyt na 30 lat.

----------


## fotohobby

O ten syf mi chodzi. O wieczny plac budowy...

Jaką kwotę po zamieszkaniu na parterze mozesz przeznaczyć miesięcznie na dokończenie tego domu ?
Pomyśl jeszcze o tym,  co poza nim - o płocie, podjeździe, tarasie...

----------


## Frofo007

> O ten syf mi chodzi. O wieczny plac budowy...


Sporo rzeczy będę sam robił, więc może dobrze mi zrobi kilka lat przerwy a wylewkę i tynki pewnie zrobią w 2-3 tygodnie, więc chyba można się przemęczyć, skoro i tak budowa trwa przez lata.

Kwestia jest taka, że góry usilnie nie potrzebuję na tą chwilę i jestem dzięki temu minimum 100tyś do przodu a w kredycie 200tyś. Gdybym miał kasę to bym zrobił od razu, ale jak nie mam to kombinuje  :wink:  Wbrew pozorom sporo ludzi nawet teraz adoptuje górę i nie sądzę aby cały ten remont był dla nich koszmarnym przeżyciem.
Rozmawiamy tutaj o tym jak tanio wybudować dom i przedstawiam tylko swoją wizję w jaki sposób zaoszczędzę 100tyś na czymś czego nie potrzebuję na tą chwilę. Dzięki temu nie muszę rezygnować z pompy ciepła, rekuperacji, płyty fundamentowej, dobrych okien i 20cm ocieplenia ścian.

Edit:

Odnośnie kwoty, którą będę dysponował to trudno to oszacować dokładnie, ale będzie to od 2500zł do 4500zł miesięcznie.

Wiem, że stać mnie na domek 70m2 z gotowym podwórkiem itp ale ja wolę budować się choćby 10 lat z przerwami niż mieszkać w "mieszkaniu na działce", które nie spełnia moich oczekiwań. Mam 30 lat, także czas na budowę jest, chęci też, TV nie oglądam, więc fajnie będzie coś porobić fizycznie po pracy.

----------


## Umka

*Frofo007* daj spokoj, nic nie udowodnisz... Na pewno uda sie wybudowac do stanu deweloperskiego tak jak planujesz. Nam sie udalo dom 200m2 za 227 tys do zamieszkania z kuchnia i sprzetami, lazienka etc  ale duzo robilismy sami. Jednak  jak o tym pisalam to mowiono mi ze klamie i ze tak sie nie da, no jasne, przeciez ci co tak pisza wydaja na budowe ok 500tys... Nie rozumiem czemu wypowiadaja sie w tym watku i jeszcze tak kategorycznie... Bo im sie nie udalo?  :big tongue:

----------


## Frofo007

> *Frofo007* daj spokoj, nic nie udowodnisz... Na pewno uda sie wybudowac do stanu deweloperskiego tak jak planujesz. Nam sie udalo dom 200m2 za 227 tys do zamieszkania z kuchnia i sprzetami, lazienka etc  ale duzo robilismy sami. Jednak  jak o tym pisalam to mowiono mi ze klamie i ze tak sie nie da, no jasne, przeciez ci co tak pisza wydaja na budowe ok 500tys... Nie rozumiem czemu wypowiadaja sie w tym watku i jeszcze tak kategorycznie... Bo im sie nie udalo?


No ja za tyle będę miał stan surowy zamknięty, ale za to 0 wkładu pracy własnej. A to co piszesz wiem, że jest możliwe. Znajomy wybudował 80km od Poznania dom za około 260tyś już prawie wykończony 160m2. Dla mnie oczywiście to jest mistrzostwo i pewnie kwestia taniej robocizny i pracy własnej. Jednak czytając blogi osób budujących ten dom to by nie mi pierwszemu udało się zrobić stan deweloperski za 300tyś.

----------


## Umka

*Frofo007*  Zycze powodzenia i bezstresowego budowania  :wiggle:

----------


## miloszenko

> No ja za tyle będę miał stan surowy zamknięty, ale za to 0 wkładu pracy własnej. A to co piszesz wiem, że jest możliwe. Znajomy wybudował 80km od Poznania dom za około 260tyś już prawie wykończony 160m2. Dla mnie oczywiście to jest mistrzostwo i pewnie kwestia taniej robocizny i pracy własnej. Jednak czytając blogi osób budujących ten dom to by nie mi pierwszemu udało się zrobić stan deweloperski za 300tyś.


Do tej pompy ciepła to będziesz podpinał jakąś podłogówkę? Styropian na podłogi policzyłeś? 100 000 oszczędności bez "wykończeniówki" na piętrze? To znaczy, że na jedno piętro idzie 100 000 na wykończenie a stan deweloperski na całość za 300 000? Wod-kan i elektrykę za 5 000 materiały? Elektryk nic nie weźmie? Masz uprawnienia, żeby to spiąć i podbić? A wtyczki i gniazdka liczyłeś? Jak dla mnie gubisz jakies 30 - 50 tys.

----------


## Bejaro

Na parterze nie uwzględniłeś wylewek i styro pod nimi brakuje bramy garażowej drzwi zewnętrznych  podbitki 
parapetów już ktoś wspomniał.Jak rozwiązesz ocieplenie dach a co ze stropem pomiędzy poddaszem a strychem,jeśli ocieplisz sam dach to to niewykończone poddasze nieogrzewane bedzie wychładzać dół bo zostawisz tam goły strop bez styro i wylewki jak to zamierzasz wentylować rekuperacja to brak kominów puścisz tam kanały i co ocieplisz bo jak nie to bedzie się skraplać i powietrze zimne...a filtry z reku do wymiany co chwilę jak zaciągnie ten syf  z niewykończonych pomieszczeń.

Zniszczą nie tyle pracownicy a wilgoć  z tynków i wylewek hektolitry wody w szczelnym domu z całą elektroniką i sprzętem podłogami a ta wełna z ocieplenia dachu po tej akcji będzie w niezłym stanie .

Koszty projektu przyłączy i kolejnych projektów do nich 

Szukasz oszczędności nie tam gdzie trzeba projekt indywidualny z możliwościa rozbudowy to najlepsze wyjście zrobić część potem rozbudowa.

----------


## Frofo007

Umka: dzięki.




> Do tej pompy ciepła to będziesz podpinał jakąś podłogówkę? Styropian na podłogi policzyłeś? 100 000 oszczędności bez "wykończeniówki" na piętrze? To znaczy, że na jedno piętro idzie 100 000 na wykończenie a stan deweloperski na całość za 300 000? Wod-kan i elektrykę za 5 000 materiały? Elektryk nic nie weźmie? Masz uprawnienia, żeby to spiąć i podbić? A wtyczki i gniazdka liczyłeś? Jak dla mnie gubisz jakies 30 - 50 tys.


Styro ani wylewek przy płycie fundamentowej grzewczej się nie robi. Podłogówka jest w płycie zatopiona. Wykończeniówkę góry liczę na gotowo a dołu cały czas mówię o stanie deweloperskim. Mój kuzyn jest elektrykiem to się podpiszę pod tym. Wtyczek i gniazd w deweloperskim się nie liczy.




> Na parterze nie uwzględniłeś wylewek i styro pod nimi brakuje bramy garażowej drzwi zewnętrznych  podbitki 
> parapetów już ktoś wspomniał.Jak rozwiązesz ocieplenie dach a co ze stropem pomiędzy poddaszem a strychem,jeśli ocieplisz sam dach to to niewykończone poddasze nieogrzewane bedzie wychładzać dół bo zostawisz tam goły strop bez styro i wylewki jak to zamierzasz wentylować rekuperacja to brak kominów puścisz tam kanały i co ocieplisz bo jak nie to bedzie się skraplać i powietrze zimne...a filtry z reku do wymiany co chwilę jak zaciągnie ten syf  z niewykończonych pomieszczeń.
> 
> Zniszczą nie tyle pracownicy a wilgoć  z tynków i wylewek hektolitry wody w szczelnym domu z całą elektroniką i sprzętem podłogami a ta wełna z ocieplenia dachu po tej akcji będzie w niezłym stanie .
> 
> Koszty projektu przyłączy i kolejnych projektów do nich 
> 
> Szukasz oszczędności nie tam gdzie trzeba projekt indywidualny z możliwościa rozbudowy to najlepsze wyjście zrobić część potem rozbudowa.


Te 40tyś za okna to liczę z drzwiami zewnętrznymi, bramą i parapetami. To chyba nie jest dużo w domu, który nie ma znowu aż takich dużych okien.

Odnośnie góry to mogę zrobić stelaże, po prostu tak aby ocieplić zgodnie ze sztuką dach i poddasze. Co do reku i syfu to jeśli zakryje ocieplenie folią to też będzie z tym problem?

Odnośnie wilgoci to bym to robił w lato, wszystkie okna na górze otwarte na całą szerokość dzień i noc. Najpierw zrobiłbym wylewkę, odczekał aż całkiem wyschnie a później tynki. Jeśli okna będą cały czas otwarte (a wieje u mnie mocno) to będzie tam niezły przeciąg na czas schnięcia. Co o tym myślisz?

Edytuj: odnośnie projektu indywidualnego to nie mogłem zrobić coś mniejszego a później dobudować bo budynek musiał mieć daną szerokość elewacji, garaż i poddasze (wedle WZ). Nawet gdybym później dobudował do takiego budynku to raz, że by to słabo wyglądało a dwa koszty byłyby większe niż zrobić później górę.

Nie wiem co się tak upraliście na te późniejsze dorobienie poddasza, przecież sporo osób sobie "adoptuje" strychy na mieszkania i jakoś aż tak nie narzekają. A jednak tam w projekcie jest przewidziane pomieszczenie użytkowe a nie strych więc zaadoptować pewnie będzie łatwiej.

----------


## fotohobby

> Do tej pompy ciepła to będziesz podpinał jakąś podłogówkę? Styropian na podłogi policzyłeś?


Przecież pisał o płycie grzewczej.

----------


## fotohobby

> Wiem, że stać mnie na domek 70m2 z gotowym podwórkiem itp ale ja wolę budować się choćby 10 lat z przerwami niż mieszkać w "mieszkaniu na działce", które nie spełnia moich oczekiwań. Mam 30 lat, także czas na budowę jest, chęci też, TV nie oglądam, więc fajnie będzie coś porobić fizycznie po pracy.



Ale dlaczego od razu 70 ? 
Moze 130 ?

Praca przy domu jest fajna, pod warunkiem, źe nie trwa zbyt długo. 
Jeśli postawisz ten dom w standardzie deweloperskim za 300tyś, a pózniej zaczniesz wykańczać go i robić obejście za 2.5-4 tyś na miesiąc, to będzie to trwało lata.
A kiedy skończysz, trzeba się będzie wziać za górę....

----------


## Frofo007

> Ale dlaczego od razu 70 ? 
> Moze 130 ?
> 
> Praca przy domu jest fajna, pod warunkiem, źe nie trwa zbyt długo. 
> Jeśli postawisz ten dom w standardzie deweloperskim za 300tyś, a póniej zaczniesz wykańczać go i robić obejście za 2.5-4 tyś na miesiąc, to będzie to trwało lata.
> A kiedy skończysz, trzeba się będzie wziać za górę....


Liczmy te 3.500zł mc, jest to realna kwota, daje to 42.000zł rocznie. Płot frontowy jaki mi się podoba zamówiony u firmy to 24tyś z elektryczną bramą wjazdową, jeśli zrobię sam to pewnie wyjdzie połowę taniej  :smile:  Odnośnie kostki brukowej to kolega ją robi i obiecał mi pokazać co i jak i trochę pomóc przy piwie (myślę, że prawie każdy ma jakiegoś kolegę, który mu coś tam pomoże za przysłowiowe piwo). Także myślę, że wokół domu "jako tako" ogarnę w 1-1,5 roku.

Pytasz dlaczego nie 130m2 - otóż muszę mieć w garażu miejsce na regały i motor, jedno pomieszczenie na biuro, być może dorobię się 2-ki dzieci to chciałbym aby każde miało swój pokój. Ciężko byłoby te wszystkie założenia zmieścić na 130m2.
Generalnie budując ten dom nie myślę o potrzebach dzisiejszych, tylko potrzebach jakie będą za 10 lat. Co mi to da, że wybuduje dom o 40tyś taniej jeśli nie będzie spełniać moich kryteriów? Wolę narazie góry nie zrobić. No chyba, że to faktycznie taki straszny pomysł to napiszcie dlaczego bo ja się nie znam.

----------


## gambit565

> *Frofo007* daj spokoj, nic nie udowodnisz... Na pewno uda sie wybudowac do stanu deweloperskiego tak jak planujesz. Nam sie udalo dom 200m2 za 227 tys do zamieszkania z kuchnia i sprzetami, lazienka etc  ale duzo robilismy sami. Jednak  jak o tym pisalam to mowiono mi ze klamie i ze tak sie nie da, no jasne, przeciez ci co tak pisza wydaja na budowe ok 500tys... Nie rozumiem czemu wypowiadaja sie w tym watku i jeszcze tak kategorycznie... Bo im sie nie udalo?


O prosze Umka, mistrzyni taniego budowania sie pojawila.
Zapomnialas juz jak wymadrzalas sie w tym watku nt. taniego budowania a jak padaly pytania o szczegoly to pousuwalas wszystkie posty??
Pochwal sie tymi tarasami, schodami jak do palacu a wszystko za jedyna 200 tysi

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Fajnie gdyby napisali co konkretnie im się nie podoba w moim zestawieniu kosztów. Akurat ten dom buduje bardzo dużo osób, jest pełno bloków, dużo tematów na forach. Np. w temacie o kosztach jest wpis użytkownika lusi1:
> 
> "Stan surowy z ytonga, z dachem z dachówki Braas turmalin + 4 okna dachowe - budynek poszerzony o 0,5 metra - materiały i robocizna 120 tys. + fundamenty lane, ocieplenie + malowanie+folia kubełkowa+ chudziak 20 tys.(w tym zdjęcie humusu, koparki, geodeta)
> 
> Okna dwustronny kolor, 3 szyby + ciepła ramka. Jedno okno - największe HST, + brama Hormann + 2 piloty, + rolety w kolorze okien, do wszystkich okien włącznie z balkonami na górze, sterowanie radiowe + pilot - 39 tys. 
> To koszty, które już są pewne. Domek czeka na dach, okna zamówione. Czekamy na wyceny instalacji.... 
> 140 tys. + 39 tys = 179 tys. 
> Nasz wkład pracy = 0,00 
> To są wszystkie koszty, do SSZ. "
> ...


Wszystko zalezy tez gdzie budujesz, kiedy budujesz - sa regiony,ze robocizna jest tansza a sa gdzie jest droga. Materialy sa najdrozsze w szczycie sezonu - wiec pytanie czy akteptujesz dluzsza budowe czy ciagiem. Moze masz znizki w hurtowni albo znajomych co maja to wszystko ma znaczenie i nie ma zlotego srodka. Sam poznalem faceta co budowal dom 5 lat i kosztowalo go to ok 100tys ale wszystko robil sam z rodzina a chalupa byla z "Demobilu" - doslownie wszystko od pustakow z rozbiórki po stare kafelki z pieca, ktore polozyl w lazience.... jezdzil i zbieral. Ale udalo mu sie mimo,ze nie mieli kasy....dom niedaleko Leszna.

Plan, planem a życie swoje później wychodzi, że brakuje iluś zaworów, kg gwoździ, rurek, desek, taśm i tak powoli przekracza się budżety albo "dodaje się do czegoś lepszego bo przecież różnica to TYLKO 300zł". A wziąłeś pod uwagę koszty adapatcji projektu, geodete, przylacza, budy/garażu, niwelacje terenu/zbieranie humusu itd. (taka całą "otoczkę" do budowy")?

Ja też mam kosztorys swój, drugi zrobiony przez kosztorysanta i zobaczymy co życie pokaże...kiedyś tutaj wkleję SSO jak będzie zrobione.

----------


## miloszenko

> Liczmy te 3.500zł mc, jest to realna kwota, daje to 42.000zł rocznie.


Ech, jak Ci się ta dwójka dzieci już urodzi to też te 3500 miesięcznie odłożysz? Na wakacje nie planujesz jechać? Strasznie to wszystko "spięte"  żeby udowodnić swoją rację.

Każdy kto się budował raczej obstawałby za mniejszym, ale zrobionym na gotowo domem, inaczej będziesz wiecznie miał remont, bo zanim jedno skończysz to co innego trzeba zacząć, a w domu wiecznie syf.

Jakby ktoś się mnie pytał, ile trzeba mieć na budowę, to na start mówię: 3000 brutto/m2 powierzchni netto ( po podłogach) domu, 50 000 na ogród/ogrodzenie, i z 30 000 na "upgrade" wszystkiego, co w trakcie budowy się zmienia na lepsze.

Jak zostanie środków, to wszyscy będą szczęśliwie żyć w wykończonym domu, jak przestrzelimy budżet będziemy potem latami wszystko wykańczać, i siebie pryz okazji też.

----------


## fotohobby

> Liczmy te 3.500zł mc, jest to realna kwota, daje to 42.000zł rocznie. Płot frontowy jaki mi się podoba zamówiony u firmy to 24tyś z elektryczną bramą wjazdową, jeśli zrobię sam to pewnie wyjdzie połowę taniej  Odnośnie kostki brukowej to kolega ją robi i obiecał mi pokazać co i jak i trochę pomóc przy piwie (myślę, że prawie każdy ma jakiegoś kolegę, który mu coś tam pomoże za przysłowiowe piwo). Także myślę, że wokół domu "jako tako" ogarnę w 1-1,5 roku.
> 
> Pytasz dlaczego nie 130m2 - otóż muszę mieć w garażu miejsce na regały i motor, jedno pomieszczenie na biuro, być może dorobię się 2-ki dzieci to chciałbym aby każde miało swój pokój. Ciężko byłoby te wszystkie założenia zmieścić na 130m2.
> Generalnie budując ten dom nie myślę o potrzebach dzisiejszych, tylko potrzebach jakie będą za 10 lat. Co mi to da, że wybuduje dom o 40tyś taniej jeśli nie będzie spełniać moich kryteriów? Wolę narazie góry nie zrobić. No chyba, że to faktycznie taki straszny pomysł to napiszcie dlaczego bo ja się nie znam.


Zrobisz, jak chcesz, ale dla mnie wykańczanie domu i obejścia  w tempie 3.5tyś zł/miesiąc bedzie trwało lata. Kolega raczej Ci 150m2 kostki za piwo nie ułoży.
No, ale OK, moze masz tak plan na następne 5-6 lat życia.

----------


## avija

Ja domu nie budowałam, ale am za sobą dwa kapitalne remonty, pierwszy mieszkania 50 m2, drugi parteru domu 2 rodzinnego 100 m2 plus 60 m2 ogródka.
Powiem tak, mieszkanie w niewykończonym domu to jest dramat, ogródek oram od 2 m-s po pracy i całe weekendy wraz z mężem roboty jeszcze full a kasa leci i leci (żadnych ekstrawagancji). W tym roku będziemy ocieplać piwnice, wyciszać strop i poprawiać łazienkę użytkowaną przez rok. Oszczędzaliśmy na wszystkim i teraz okropnie żałuje, na wykonawcach (same poprawki) na materiałach, tanie drzwi wewnętrzne już maja przetarte rogi, tanie drzwi na klatkę schodową nie wygłuszaj itd. itd.. Za kupnem tego mieszkania przemawiała lokalizacja (mamy dwójke małych dzieci), ogródek i cena. Nie mam kredytu na 30 lat co jest wspaniałe bo mam za co poprawiać i remontować to co mam (sytuacja finansowa się na również poprawiła). Wiee że można zamieszkać na placu budowy za 250 tys. ale nie wybudować domu. Proponuje się na tym zastanowić przed realizacją takiego założenia, bo życie w nie wykończonym domu i remont w trakcie nie należy do przyjemnych. Może jeszcze kiedyś wybuduje dom. Ale dopiero jak będe dysponować środkami na wykończenie pod klucz.

----------


## DannyK

zgadzam się z  tobą trzeba mieć wiele samozaparcia żeby mieszkać i remontować jednocześnie jeżeli jeszcze do tego dokładają się małe dzieci to robi się prawdziwy dramat bo nie ma jak tego ogarnąć życzę powodzenia

----------


## kemot_p

Dramatyzujecie. Pamiętam z dzieciństwa (lata 90-te) wiele ludzi budowalo na raty - najpierw parter, przeprowadzka i w międzyczasie wykończenie piętra. Pamiętam jak chodziłem do kolegów i na takim surowym piętrze bawiliśmy się w różne wojny itp. Budowa na raty to żadna nowość w PL, jak komuś to pasuje to _why not_?

----------


## sylwekr

Ja przeszedłem 2 duże remonty w mieszkaniu... i nigdy więcej. Budowę domu uznam za zakończoną i się przeprowadzę jak będzie zrobione wszystko w środku. Można odpuścić zrobienie kostki, wykończenia garażu, czy ogrodzenia, ale życie mi pokazało że to jakaś masakra mieszkać na placu budowy. Wiem, ze się da, ale czy wtedy cieszy wybudowany dom. Znam takich co po 10 latach mają część domu niewykończone i dlatego ja osobiście wolę wybudować mniejszy dom na jaki mnie stać, wprowadzić się cieszyć domem i życiem i nie mieć kredytu na 25 czy 30 lat i całych lat wyrzeczeń. Dom nie może być jedynym celem w życiu, trzeba sobie pozwolić  na normalne życie. Każdemu tak doradzę, ale nie każdy ma takie priorytety

----------


## avija

O to to to, tak ja pisałam mój ogródek to 60m2 drugi ciężko nad nim pracuje, w tym powinnam skończyć i w końcu się nim cieszyć. Istota jest to że gdy już się wprwadzisz chcesz sie tym cieszyc i zacząc życ, a często jest tak że dopiero po wprowadzce do niewykończonego domu zaczyna się prawdziwy dramat (gdy wydaje że najgorsze za nami). Nie dramatyzuje tylko pisze jak jest. Moja ciotka również remontowała pół  domu, przez dziesięć la miała krajzege w obecnej sypialni, jeżeli dla kogoś to żaden dramat to w pożądku ja po roku mam dość. Ja również z tych co wolą mniej niż całe życie dokładać do tego na co mnie nie stać.

----------


## gambit565

> Dramatyzujecie. Pamiętam z dzieciństwa (lata 90-te) wiele ludzi budowalo na raty - najpierw parter, przeprowadzka i w międzyczasie wykończenie piętra. Pamiętam jak chodziłem do kolegów i na takim surowym piętrze bawiliśmy się w różne wojny itp. Budowa na raty to żadna nowość w PL, jak komuś to pasuje to _why not_?


Pamietam, polowa lat 80-tych. Zeby zbudowac najpierw organizowalo sie szlak, potem cement, robilo bloczki.... jak lubisz czemu nie

----------


## Frofo007

> A wziąłeś pod uwagę koszty adapatcji projektu, geodete, przylacza, budy/garażu, niwelacje terenu/zbieranie humusu itd. (taka całą "otoczkę" do budowy")?


Tego oczywiście nie liczę w tych 300tyś. adaptacje mam opłaconą i częściowo przyłącza. Ale takich rzeczy się nie wlicza bo jeden na przyłącza wyda 50tyś a drugi 0 bo będą już na działce. Podobnie z adaptacją, jeden architekt chciał 11tyś zł  :big grin: , najtańszy z mojego miasta 5500zł netto a ja znalazłem 4000zł brutto - ale pod uwagę brałem około 20 ofert.




> Ech, jak Ci się ta dwójka dzieci już urodzi to też te 3500 miesięcznie odłożysz? Na wakacje nie planujesz jechać? Strasznie to wszystko "spięte"  żeby udowodnić swoją rację.
> 
> Każdy kto się budował raczej obstawałby za mniejszym, ale zrobionym na gotowo domem, inaczej będziesz wiecznie miał remont, bo zanim jedno skończysz to co innego trzeba zacząć, a w domu wiecznie syf.
> 
> Jakby ktoś się mnie pytał, ile trzeba mieć na budowę, to na start mówię: 3000 brutto/m2 powierzchni netto ( po podłogach) domu, 50 000 na ogród/ogrodzenie, i z 30 000 na "upgrade" wszystkiego, co w trakcie budowy się zmienia na lepsze.
> 
> Jak zostanie środków, to wszyscy będą szczęśliwie żyć w wykończonym domu, jak przestrzelimy budżet będziemy potem latami wszystko wykańczać, i siebie pryz okazji też.


Nie wypada się chwalić zarobkami, ale te 3500zł to będzie mi zostawać po opłacie wszystkich rachunków, jedzeniu, kredycie (rata 2100zł), paliwie i 500zł na rozrywkę/ciuchy itd. Dodam, że teraz jestem kawalerem, także gdy pojawi się kiedyś już ta wybranka to też coś wniesie do domowego budżetu, także wówczas może i więcej zostanie.
Jeden wybuduje dom za 1500zł z wkładem pracy własnej a drugi za 5000zł m2. Obecnie w przypadku adaptacji, badań geotechnicznych czy geodety miałem skrajnie różne kwotowo oferty. Ale ja mam czas aby pozbierać 20 ofert i wybrać najlepszą, dzięki temu jestem już kilka tyś do przodu.
Natomiast co do wiecznego wykańczania... po co mam robić górę jeśli jej teraz nie potrzebuję? Dla mnie to jest lepiej jeśli sobie rok podłubię po pracy na budowie, później zrobię kilka lat przerwy i wrócę do tego. Akurat ja lubię takie prace, całe mieszkanie też sobie sam wykańczałem.




> Zrobisz, jak chcesz, ale dla mnie wykańczanie domu i obejścia  w tempie 3.5tyś zł/miesiąc bedzie trwało lata. Kolega raczej Ci 150m2 kostki za piwo nie ułoży.
> No, ale OK, moze masz tak plan na następne 5-6 lat życia.


Dlaczego aż 6 lat, myślisz, że "zrobienie koło domu" częściowo własnymi siłami to koszt 252tyś zł? Moja działka ma 800m2 powierzchni i myślę, że się zmieszczę w 100tyś już z jacuzzi w ogrodzie  :wink:  Oczywiście trawę sam zasieje, może sam zrobię ogrodzenie i kostkę - wszystko zależy od tego co mi się będzie chciało na daną chwilę. Jak już wspominałem lubię takie prace. Także dla mnie to będzie rozrywka, że mogę sobie na posesji coś porobić a potem cieszyć się z efektów.




> Wiee że można zamieszkać na placu budowy za 250 tys. ale nie wybudować domu. Proponuje się na tym zastanowić przed realizacją takiego założenia, bo życie w nie wykończonym domu i remont w trakcie nie należy do przyjemnych.


Ja Cię rozumiem, jesteś kobietą - pełno brudu, kurzu, do tego 2-ka płaczących dzieci, którym cały czas trzeba poświęcać uwagę - ja mam inną sytuację. Ponadto mogę dożywotnio mieszkać tu gdzie teraz (w mieszkaniu od rodziców), także gdybym musiał opuścić dom to nie ma w tym żadnego problemu. Wolę jednak być na miejscu bo po co tracić czas na dojazdy?

Reasumując każdego sytuacja jest inna. Czytam blogi budowlane i dla jednych okres budowy to najlepszy czas w życiu a dla innych trauma i koszmar. Każdy jest inny i ma inną sytuację. Ja dzieci nie mam, syf w pomieszczeniu, w którym coś się robi również mi nie przeszkadza (po skończeniu się posprząta przecież). Ja mam do wyboru kredyt na 12 lat na dom taki jak opisałem, lub na 30 lat i mieć wszystko od razu. Niestety nie wiem co będzie za 20 lat i nie chcę tak dużych obciążeń, trudno najwyżej przez 5-6 lat będę go wykańczać. Wiem jedno, gdy spłacę po 12 latach ten kredyt to odetchnę z ulgą i poczuje się jak w swoim a nie banku domu.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dlaczego aż 6 lat, myślisz, że "zrobienie koło domu" częściowo własnymi siłami to koszt 252tyś zł? Moja działka ma 800m2 powierzchni i myślę, że się zmieszczę w 100tyś już z jacuzzi w ogrodzie  Oczywiście trawę sam zasieje, może sam zrobię ogrodzenie i kostkę - wszystko zależy od tego co mi się będzie chciało na daną chwilę. Jak już wspominałem lubię takie prace. Także dla mnie to będzie rozrywka, że mogę sobie na posesji coś porobić a potem cieszyć się z efektów.
> .


Budowa 2 lata, wykańczanie 3, za 3,5tys zł.

----------


## Frofo007

> Budowa 2 lata, wykańczanie 3, za 3,5tys zł.


No to 3 lata dłużej będę wykańczać z kredytem na 12 lat, kontra kredyt na 30 lat, robi różnicę?  :smile:  Generalnie chodzi mi też o to, że czym więcej lat tym dużo wyższe odsetki się płaci, do tego teraz stopy procentowe są niskie, chcę to wykorzystać - jak najszybciej spłacić i zapomnieć  :smile: 

Edit:

Zakładając średnioroczne oprocentowania na 7% (teraz jest niski wibor, ale wzrośnie) to wychodzą tak raty:

Kredyt na 450tyś, okres 40 lat, oprocentowanie 7%, rata: 2796,44zł / 892 tyś odsetek
Kredyt na 250tyś, okres 12 lat, oprocentowanie 7%, rata: 2570,95zł / 120 tyś odsetek

Także biorąc brakujące mi 200tyś to musiałbym spłacać to dodatkowo przez 28 lat... płacąc przy tym wyższą ratę.
Ja wolę jednak te 3 dodatkowe lata "się przemęczyć"  :wink:

----------


## m104

> No to 3 lata dłużej będę wykańczać z kredytem na 12 lat, kontra kredyt na 30 lat, robi różnicę?  Generalnie chodzi mi też o to, że czym więcej lat tym dużo wyższe odsetki się płaci, do tego teraz stopy procentowe są niskie, chcę to wykorzystać - jak najszybciej spłacić i zapomnieć 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Zakładając średnioroczne oprocentowania na 7% (teraz jest niski wibor, ale wzrośnie) to wychodzą tak raty:
> 
> Kredyt na 450tyś, okres 40 lat, oprocentowanie 7%, rata: 2796,44zł / 892 tyś odsetek
> Kredyt na 250tyś, okres 12 lat, oprocentowanie 7%, rata: 2570,95zł / 120 tyś odsetek
> 
> ...


Skąd ten procent? Ja mam propozycje gotówkowego z WBK z oprocentowaniem 6%  :Smile:  
Może to Ci przybliży realia.
https://www.hiponet.pl/zdolnosc-kred...-3-2-0-0-0-0-0

----------


## gambit565

> No to 3 lata dłużej będę wykańczać z kredytem na 12 lat, kontra kredyt na 30 lat, robi różnicę?  Generalnie chodzi mi też o to, że czym więcej lat tym dużo wyższe odsetki się płaci, do tego teraz stopy procentowe są niskie, chcę to wykorzystać - jak najszybciej spłacić i zapomnieć 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Zakładając średnioroczne oprocentowania na 7% (teraz jest niski wibor, ale wzrośnie) to wychodzą tak raty:
> 
> Kredyt na 450tyś, okres 40 lat, oprocentowanie 7%, rata: 2796,44zł / 892 tyś odsetek
> Kredyt na 250tyś, okres 12 lat, oprocentowanie 7%, rata: 2570,95zł / 120 tyś odsetek
> 
> ...


To juz wiemy, bedziedziesz pierwszym ktory zbuduje 200m2 za 200 tysiecy. Chcialbym cie poznac.

----------


## fotohobby

> No to 3 lata dłużej będę wykańczać z kredytem na 12 lat, kontra kredyt na 30 lat, robi różnicę?  Generalnie chodzi mi też o to, że czym więcej lat tym dużo wyższe odsetki się płaci, do tego teraz stopy procentowe są niskie, chcę to wykorzystać - jak najszybciej spłacić i zapomnieć


Ale wykończysz tylko polowe domu.
A póżniej znowu....

Zresztą - 36 miesięcy x 3.5 tys. zł to 126tyś.
Szału nie ma, biorac pod uwage 100m2 pow mieszkalnej i działkę.
Zważywszy, ze z wykończeniem startujesz od zakupu gniazdek.

----------


## Frofo007

m104: ja podałem Ci średnie oprocentowanie kredytu kilkunasto letniego na jakie trzeba się nastawić. Teraz mam kredyt hipoteczny 3,4% RRSO z tego co pamiętam. Jednak oprocentowanie zależ od marży i stopy Wibor, która się zmienia w zależności od decyzji Rady Polityki Pieniężnej. Nie można zakładać, że Wibor będzie tak niski przez następne naście lat. Co do gotówkowego 6% z WBK to spytaj się o RRSO. Np. WBK ma "promocję" kredytu "Oprocentowanie – 0%! w skali roku (RRS0 53,28%)" hehe.

gambit565: ja cały czas piszę o 300tyś a nie o 200tyś, także nie wiem po co mi cały czas ktoś wkłada w usta to czego nie powiedziałem. Podałem ile na co chcę wydać, jeśli ktoś uważa, że zakładam zbyt optymistycznie to proszę napisać, chętnie skoryguje swój kosztorys.
No i tak - uważam, że wybuduje stan deweloperski nie robiąc góry za 300tyś. Jednak tak jak mówię - 300tyś sama budowa bez przyłączy, projektu, zagospodarowania działki itp. No i warto dodać bo chyba nie każdy rozumie, że stan deweloperski to dom bez gotowej kuchni, łazienki, bez lamp, kontaktów, drzwi wewnętrznych itp.

Jak mi się uda to założę temat na tym forum i podzielę się kosztami jakie poniosłem. Jeśli się natomiast nie uda to również wspomnę o tym w tym temacie. Generalnie ja się tych 300tyś sztywno nie trzymam, jeśli wyjdzie 310tyś to również będę uważał, że udało mi się zmieścić w założeniach. Po prostu oznaczać to będzie, że wybrałem lepszy rekuperator czy tam okna  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

Wiesz, co (dla mnie) głupiego jest z Twoim postępowaniu ?
Budujesz w wieku 30lat dom 200m2 nie mając na tą chwilę dzieci, ani nawet (jeśli dobrze rozumiem)  konkretnej  kandydatki na ich matkę.

Gdybyś wziął  teraz niewielki kredyt i wybudował niewielki dom dla rodziny 2+1, to za pare lat, jeśli rodzina zaczęłaby się powiększać,  sprzedałbyś go *z zyskiem* (zakładając że włożysz w ten dom prace własną, jak masz w zamiarze).
I wtedy budujesz drugi dom dla Większej ilości domowników... 
Lepszy dom, bo drugie takie już są.

----------


## Frofo007

> Ale wykończysz tylko polowe domu.
> A póżniej znowu....
> 
> Zresztą - 36 miesięcy x 3.5 tys. zł to 126tyś.
> Szału nie ma, biorac pod uwage 100m2 pow mieszkalnej i działkę.
> Zważywszy, ze z wykończeniem startujesz od zakupu gniazdek.


Dodaj do tego 42tyś z okresu gdy dom będzie budowany  :smile:  Liczymy 2 lata budowy, ale pierwszy rok będę dokładał do kredytu aby było łącznie 300tyś, później przez kolejne 4 lata dojdzie 168tyś z bieżących wpływów. Plus jest taki, że przez te 4 lata będę starał się sporo rzeczy zrobić samemu, także ich koszt będzie około połowy niższy niż gdybym zatrudnił firmę. Podam Ci przykład, np. mam możliwość pomalowania agregatem hydrodynamicznym swojego domu (samo malowanie 6 godzin), ale z zabezpieczaniem wyjdzie 2 dni, powiedzmy weekend. Normalnie za to musiałbym zapłacić 3tyś zł.
Przy pracach, na których się kompletnie nie znam i nie ugram za wiele - będę to zlecać.

----------


## jajmar

> gambit565: ja cały czas piszę o 300tyś a nie o 200tyś, także nie wiem po co mi cały czas ktoś wkłada w usta to czego nie powiedziałem.)


może dlatego że piszesz w wątku o domu za 200 tyś a nie za 300.

----------


## Frofo007

> Wiesz, co (dla mnie) głupiego jest z Twoim postępowaniu ?
> Budujesz w wieku 30lat dom 200m2 nie mając na tą chwilę dzieci, ani nawet (jeśli dobrze rozumiem)  konkretnej  kandydatki na ich matkę.
> 
> Gdybyś wziął  teraz niewielki kredyt i wybudował niewielki dom dla rodziny 2+1, to za pare lat, jeśli rodzina zaczęłaby się powiększać,  sprzedałbyś go *z zyskiem* (zakładając że włożysz w ten dom prace własną, jak masz w zamiarze).
> I wtedy budujesz drugi dom dla Większej ilości domowników... 
> Lepszy dom, bo drugie takie już są.


Akurat do niedawna miałem z kim mieć te dzieci, no ale nic nie trwa wiecznie a działka już była kupiona, projekt też.
Nie wiem czy by mi się chciało robić mały dom, później go sprzedać i budować większy. Człowiek może się zżyć z danym miejscem, mieć w nim wspomnienia i dla wielu ludzi ich domy mają wartość sentymentalną. Poza tym, naprawdę nie wiem co w tym takie strasznego, że będę dom robić 5 lat a nie 2. W wieku 35-36 lat będę miał dom taki jaki chce, 6 lat kredytu do spłaty i dumę, że sporo rzeczy sam zrobiłem  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

> może dlatego że piszesz w wątku o domu za 200 tyś a nie za 300.


No tak, ale ja odpisywałem innemu użytkownikowi, że chcę wybudować bardzo podobny dom za 300tyś i zostałem pociągnięty za język. W każdym poście piszę o kwocie 300tyś, także nie rozumiem ludzi, którzy nie czytają postów i się wyśmiewają.

----------


## fotohobby

> Dodaj do tego 42tyś z okresu gdy dom będzie budowany


To akurat pokryje kwestię przyłączy, papierologii i rzeczy nieuwzględnionych w Twiom zestawieniu.

----------


## fotohobby

> . W wieku 35-36 lat będę miał dom taki jaki chce, 6 lat kredytu do spłaty i dumę, że sporo rzeczy sam zrobiłem


Pytanie, czy bedziesz potrzebował takiego domu...

----------


## Frofo007

> To akurat pokryje kwestię przyłączy, papierologii i rzeczy nieuwzględnionych w Twiom zestawieniu.


No ale dlaczego zakładasz, że ja już tego nie mam zrobionego? Przecież cały czas rozmawiamy o samej budowie :/ Mam wrażenie, że tu ludzie nie czytają postów ze zrozumieniem. Może stwierdź jeszcze, że dodatkowe 100tyś wydam na działkę i na dom zostanie jeszcze mniej :/

----------


## fotohobby

Badanie wydajności wentylacji masz ?
Inwentaryzacje geodezyjną masz ?
Przyłącza masz ?
Umowę przyłączeniową do sieci el. masz ?

----------


## Frofo007

> Badanie wydajności wentylacji masz ?
> Inwentaryzacje geodezyjną masz ?
> Przyłącza masz ?
> Umowę przyłączeniową do sieci el. masz ?


Nie chcę z Tobą spiny bo pomogłeś mi kilka razy gdy czegoś nie wiedziałem, ale dziś czepiasz się gorzej niż kobieta przed okresem.

Cały czas piszemy o samych kosztach budowy stanu deweloperskiego bo tylko to może mieć w miarę podobną cenę w różnych rejonach Polski. Przecież nie mówimy o kosztach działki bo to może być 10tyś zł i 1mlnzł, czy przyłączy - 0zł lub 100tyś. Mam umowę przyłączeniową na 2500zł (mam na to kasę), wodę mam już przyłącze na działce, mam projekt i opłaconego architekta, do tego badania geotechniczne, mapka do celów projektowych itp.
Badania wydajności wentylacji i inwentaryzacje geodezyjną robi się po budowie więc jak to mogę mieć?

Po co skoro rozmawiamy o samym koszcie budowy, w którym chce się zamknąć piszecie mi o płocie, przyłączach czy kostce brukowej? Zakładacie, że ktoś może być tak głupi i sądzić, że płot i kostkę przyjdą zielone ludziki i zrobią? Czy może chodzi o to, że nikt tu nie udowodnił, że moje założenia kosztowe są nieprawdopodobne a czegoś trzeba się czepić?

----------


## fotohobby

Po prostu chce Cię uświadomić, w trakcie budowy nie odłożysz tych 3.5tys miesięcznie, bo pójdą na kupę rzeczy, jakich tu nie uwzględniłeś.
A dowiesz sie juz po kilku dniach budowy, jak od majstra dostaniesz kartkę z drobiazgami "na jutro"

Raz za kilkadziesiat złotych, drugi raz za kilkaset.... Do tego inne, których nie uwzdgledniłeś - podbitka, parapety i jeszcze wiele innych.

----------


## Frofo007

> Po prostu chce Cię uświadomić, w trakcie budowy nie odłożysz tych 3.5tys miesięcznie, bo pójdą na kupę rzeczy, jakich tu nie uwzględniłeś.
> A dowiesz sie juz po kilku dniach budowy, jak od majstra dostaniesz kartkę z drobiazgami "na jutro"
> 
> Raz za kilkadziesiat złotych, drugi raz za kilkaset.... Do tego inne, których nie uwzdgledniłeś - podbitka, parapety i jeszcze wiele innych.


No i ok to będę budował się nie 2 a 6 lat, trudno. Przynajmniej będę miał czas aby przy tym dłubać kiedy mi się będzie chciało.  Jedno mnie dziwi... tak tej budowy nie lubicie a ciągle siedzicie na forum. Mi może ta budowa sprawi radość, zobaczymy  :smile: 

Ps. tak wolę mieć wymarzony dom bez płotu i kostki niż klitkę z urządzonym podwórzem. Każdy jest inny i dla każdego co innego jest ważne.

----------


## fotohobby

Kto tu pisał, że nie lubi budowy ?
Nie wkładaj mi w usta słów, których nie powiedziałem....

Poza tym - wybudowałem i mam czas  :wink:

----------


## Frofo007

A kto Ci wkłada?  :big tongue: 

"Jedno mnie dziwi... tak tej budowy nie lubicie" - lubicie to liczba mnoga  :big tongue: 
Po prostu dziwie się, że tak negatywnie wiele osób się wypowiada o swojej budowie a jednocześnie siedzi na forum budowlanym. Nie wiem jak to będzie u mnie, ale 6 lat (gdzie powiedzmy fizycznie budowa będzie trwała 2,5 roku) budowy to nie tak dużo. Jeśli w 2022 będę jeszcze na forum to znaczy, że się nie zraziłem  :wink:

----------


## Elfir

> Wyraźnie napisałem kilka postów wyżej: "Mój plan jest taki aby góry nie robić i zmieścić się w 300tyś za stan deweloperski na dole i wykończony z zewnątrz." - także nie wiem po co mi się wciska w usta czegoś, czego nie powiedziałem. Może brak innych argumentów?


Nie. Po prostu to, co zbudujesz za 300 tyś, będzie wymagało dołożenia kilkunastu-kilkudziesięciu tysięcy więcej, do absolutnego minimum wprowadzenia się.

----------


## Frofo007

> Nie. Po prostu to, co zbudujesz za 300 tyś, będzie wymagało dołożenia kilkunastu-kilkudziesięciu tysięcy więcej, do absolutnego minimum wprowadzenia się.


Szkoda, że nikt tu nie czyta ze zrozumieniem. Za 300tyś to ja chce mieć stan deweloperski (bez góry), kto pisze o wprowadzeniu się?

----------


## Elfir

Ja też miałam takie wyliczenia  :smile: . Potem okazało się jak ogromnej ilości rzeczy nie uwzględniłam, chociaż miałam ściągnięty wzór kosztorysu.
Od kosztów zakupu kabli telekomunikacyjnych (bo policzyłam tylko elektryczne, a nie do internetu, rzutnika), puszek (bo policzyłam gniazdka, bez puszek), folii do zabezpieczenia okien przy tynkowaniu, zaworów odcinających, wynajęcia rusztowania, dodatkowych m3 desek na szalunki itd. 

Jak pisał fotohobby - majstry mają dziwną zdolność wynajdywania rzeczy, które trzeba kupić. I tak tu 20zł tu 80 zł i nagle robi się kilka tysięcy.

Jest klub samorobów. Budują tanio. Ale rzeczywiste koszty budowy można poznać dopiero ze zdaniem Dziennika Budowy do NB.

----------


## miloszenko

> No i ok to będę budował się nie 2 a 6 lat, trudno. Przynajmniej będę miał czas aby przy tym dłubać kiedy mi się będzie chciało.  Jedno mnie dziwi... tak tej budowy nie lubicie a ciągle siedzicie na forum. Mi może ta budowa sprawi radość, zobaczymy 
> 
> Ps. tak wolę mieć wymarzony dom bez płotu i kostki niż klitkę z urządzonym podwórzem. Każdy jest inny i dla każdego co innego jest ważne.


Najlepsze lata swojego życia spędzisz w nieskończonym domu 200m2 dla kawalera. Biorąc pod uwagę, iż dziś raczej jeździ się za pracą a nie odwrotnie to jest po prostu mało optymalne rozwiązanie.

Naprawdę lepiej byłoby uszyć dom pod siebie, mieć wszystko od początku zrobione i gotowy "produkt", a nie dom w remoncie. Ludzie tutaj w tym wątku budują domy po 100-120 m2 dla 4-5 osobowych rodzin więc nie dziw się, że ciężko zrozumieć Twoje podejście (jak wyżej wspomniałem mało logiczne).

----------


## Frofo007

> Najlepsze lata swojego życia spędzisz w nieskończonym domu 200m2 dla kawalera. Biorąc pod uwagę, iż dziś raczej jeździ się za pracą a nie odwrotnie to jest po prostu mało optymalne rozwiązanie.
> 
> Naprawdę lepiej byłoby uszyć dom pod siebie, mieć wszystko od początku zrobione i gotowy "produkt", a nie dom w remoncie. Ludzie tutaj w tym wątku budują domy po 100-120 m2 dla 4-5 osobowych rodzin więc nie dziw się, że ciężko zrozumieć Twoje podejście (jak wyżej wspomniałem mało logiczne).


Teraz mam 3 pokojowe mieszkanie i się w nim nie mieszczę bo mam dużo rzeczy. Jeden pokój na tą chwilę pójdzie na siłownie i miejsce, w którym będę mógł powiesić worek itp. Drugi pokój na pracownie (pracuję zdalnie w domu, nie muszę dojeżdżać do pracy, mam wielu stałych klientów), trzeci pokój to sypialnia. Także zostanie tylko jeden na ewentualne dziecko w przyszłości (w przypadku 2 dzieci to zlikwiduję siłownię). Ponadto wypożyczam sprzęt firmom remontowym i muszę gdzieś go trzymać, teraz płacę za magazyn a tak będę mógł go mieć w garażu, który ma prawie 25m2 i właśnie po to mi taki garaż. Wszyscy patrzycie pod swoim indywidualnym kontem a ja w domu muszę mieć miejsce na mieszkania, na pracę i na rodzinę. Poza tym to, że od 3 miesięcy jestem kawalerem nie oznacza, że nim będę przez cały okres użytkowania domu.
A co do najlepszych lat w życiu to już je miałem - wybawiłem się, robiłem co chciałem. Teraz czas osiąść na dupie i zrobić ten dom  :smile:  Przecież to nie tak, że prócz budowy domu nie będę miał na nic czasu - wręcz przeciwnie, budowa + praca zawodowa nie powinna mi zająć więcej niż 8h dziennie.

----------


## Bracianka

> A co do najlepszych lat w życiu to już je miałem - wybawiłem się, robiłem co chciałem. Teraz czas osiąść na dupie i zrobić ten dom  Przecież to nie tak, że prócz budowy domu nie będę miał na nic czasu - wręcz przeciwnie, budowa + praca zawodowa nie powinna mi zająć więcej niż 8h dziennie.


 Pięknie fajnie - oby Ci się udało, szczerze życzę, bez złośliwości. Tylko jedno pytanko mam, już troszkę jednak złośliwe  :wink:  To ile ty pracujesz zawodowo dziennie? 5 minut?  :razz:

----------


## Frofo007

> Pięknie fajnie - oby Ci się udało, szczerze życzę, bez złośliwości. Tylko jedno pytanko mam, już troszkę jednak złośliwe  To ile ty pracujesz zawodowo dziennie? 5 minut?


Ile chcę, mogę godzinę dziennie bez problemu. Jestem informatykiem i udało mi się zautomatyzować wiele rzeczy, które niegdyś robiłem ręcznie. Od 10 lat na działalności gospodarczej więc nikt nademną nie stoi i nie kontroluje.

----------


## miloszenko

> Ile chcę, mogę godzinę dziennie bez problemu. Jestem informatykiem i udało mi się zautomatyzować wiele rzeczy, które niegdyś robiłem ręcznie. Od 10 lat na działalności gospodarczej więc nikt nademną nie stoi i nie kontroluje.


Nie wiem, czy sobie zdajesz sprawę jak to jest budować samemu (dużo masz pozycji, gdzie praca własna).

Będziesz musiał mieć czas na logistykę, poprawki, wykonanie w pojedynkę. Szczerze odsyłam do dzienników budowy samorobów, ja sam też trochę już na budowie przerobiłem i różnica między tym, ile czasu planujemy a ile schodzi faktycznie jest ogromna. Jak się policzy czas na rozłożenie sprzętu, czyszczenie narzędzi, dowożenie tego co zabrakło to czasem z dnia zostaje z 2,3 godziny na robotę  :big tongue:

----------


## Bracianka

> Ile chcę, mogę godzinę dziennie bez problemu. Jestem informatykiem i udało mi się zautomatyzować wiele rzeczy, które niegdyś robiłem ręcznie. Od 10 lat na działalności gospodarczej więc nikt nademną nie stoi i nie kontroluje.


Bosko, ale w przypadku samodzielnej budowy nastaw się raczej na robienie do skutku, a nie 8 godzin. Weź pod uwagę to wszystko, co napisał miloszenko, poza tym dodaj złośliwą pogodę i "awarie" samochodów u dostawców. Wyjdzie Ci na to, że na budowie spędzisz dzień od 6 do 23  :razz:

----------


## Frofo007

> Nie wiem, czy sobie zdajesz sprawę jak to jest budować samemu (dużo masz pozycji, gdzie praca własna).


Wiem, że to nie takie proste jak się wydaje - pewnie będą to tysiące godzin pracy, jednak gdy będzie mi słabo szło to zawsze mogę zatrudnić kogoś do pomocy. Plus jest taki, że mam gdzie mieszkać i nastawiłem się psychicznie, że budowa będzie trwała przez lata.




> Bosko, ale w przypadku samodzielnej budowy nastaw się raczej na robienie do skutku, a nie 8 godzin. Weź pod uwagę to wszystko, co napisał miloszenko, poza tym dodaj złośliwą pogodę i "awarie" samochodów u dostawców. Wyjdzie Ci na to, że na budowie spędzisz dzień od 6 do 23


Remontowałem już raz tak mieszkanie - 14-16h dziennie roboty, pomagał mi kolega i w sumie dobrze to wspominam. Wiem, że to będzie duże obciążenie fizyczne i psychiczne ale jak się skończy to jaka radość z pracy, którą się samemu wykona  :smile:  Na chwilę obecną to się palę do tej roboty, ale wiem, że pewnie po miesiącu już mi przejdzie  :wink:

----------


## dawiddur

Cofnijmy się kilka kroków i odpowiedzmy sobie na jedno zasadnicze pytanie...
Co te pytania robią w wątku o budowaniu domów do ok. 200k?
No to hej!

----------


## miloszenko

> Wiem, że to nie takie proste jak się wydaje - pewnie będą to tysiące godzin pracy, jednak gdy będzie mi słabo szło to zawsze mogę zatrudnić kogoś do pomocy. Plus jest taki, że mam gdzie mieszkać i nastawiłem się psychicznie, że budowa będzie trwała przez lata.
> 
> Remontowałem już raz tak mieszkanie - 14-16h dziennie roboty, pomagał mi kolega i w sumie dobrze to wspominam. Wiem, że to będzie duże obciążenie fizyczne i psychiczne ale jak się skończy to jaka radość z pracy, którą się samemu wykona  Na chwilę obecną to się palę do tej roboty, ale wiem, że pewnie po miesiącu już mi przejdzie


Sam na własne życzenie przyczepiasz sobie kule do nogi - dom, którego wykończenie będzie zależeć tylko od Ciebie. Dziwie się, skoro nieźle zarabiasz, że w taki sposób chcesz się uwiązać na lata. Lepiej byś przycisnął pracę w branży, postawił gotowy dom i w wolnej chwili wymyślał sobie zajęcie w ogrodzie  :big tongue:

----------


## Frofo007

> Sam na własne życzenie przyczepiasz sobie kule do nogi - dom, którego wykończenie będzie zależeć tylko od Ciebie. Dziwie się, skoro nieźle zarabiasz, że w taki sposób chcesz się uwiązać na lata. Lepiej byś przycisnął pracę w branży, postawił gotowy dom i w wolnej chwili wymyślał sobie zajęcie w ogrodzie


Chcę odskoczni od pracy przy komputerze (tylko taką znam). Jeśli mi zbrzydnie to faktycznie trzeba będzie przycisnąć pracę i zatrudnić kogoś kto zrobi to za mnie.
Jednak tak jak pisałem - ja lubię remonty, naprawianie sprzętu AGD/RTV, samochodów, robienie mebli na wymiar... sprawia mi to większą przyjemność niż siedzenie na kanapie przed TV. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy. Zdam relację jak mi poszło.

----------


## miloszenko

> Chcę odskoczni od pracy przy komputerze (tylko taką znam). Jeśli mi zbrzydnie to faktycznie trzeba będzie przycisnąć pracę i zatrudnić kogoś kto zrobi to za mnie.
> Jednak tak jak pisałem - ja lubię remonty, naprawianie sprzętu AGD/RTV, samochodów, robienie mebli na wymiar... sprawia mi to większą przyjemność niż siedzenie na kanapie przed TV. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy. Zdam relację jak mi poszło.


Tylko jest różnica między odskocznią z przyjemności i odskocznią z przymusu bo dom nieskończony.

----------


## mariober

> Cofnijmy się kilka kroków i odpowiedzmy sobie na jedno zasadnicze pytanie...
> Co te pytania robią w wątku o budowaniu domów do ok. 200k?
> No to hej!


robią SPAM 

a tak na poważnie to 200k  to można postawić domek wakacyjny lub  mały domek ale kosztowny w  utrzymaniu ! mam nu na myśli o budownictwie lat 90 bez stosowania  nowych technologi które może nie są tanie i nie każdy ich potrzebuje ( bo ich nie zna ) ale  w rozliczeniu długoletnim znacząco zmniejszają koszty utrzymania domu, co za tym idzie zwrot  części kosztów inwestycji.  :wiggle:

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Chcę odskoczni od pracy przy komputerze (tylko taką znam). Jeśli mi zbrzydnie to faktycznie trzeba będzie przycisnąć pracę i zatrudnić kogoś kto zrobi to za mnie.
> Jednak tak jak pisałem - ja lubię remonty, naprawianie sprzętu AGD/RTV, samochodów, robienie mebli na wymiar... sprawia mi to większą przyjemność niż siedzenie na kanapie przed TV. Pożyjemy, zobaczymy. Zdam relację jak mi poszło.


Frofo - niezależnie czy Ty będziesz to robił czy ekipy zanim się wprowadzisz zakończ cały brudny remont (inc. położenie podłóg). Jak moi rodzice się budowali niestety też wylądowaliśmy w niedokończonym dole: na parterze beton (parkieciarz zachorował), schody się opóźniły, kuchnia - w połowie przyjechały źle meble. Cały beton był 3 razy gruntowany, podwójnie grube folie a mimo tak wszystko się pyliło w miarę chodzenia, że to była tragedia i bardzo ciężko to było usunąć (trwało lata). Ok na początku jak jesteś sam możesz z góry nie korzystać ale później jak będziesz chciał wykończyć to jeśli nie zbudujesz "śluzy laboratoryjnej" to wszystko będziesz miał w pyle..zrób tynk, połóż najtańsze podłogi (panele czy wykładzina pcv). Jest to większy wydatek i zrobisz jak chcesz ale tradycyjna budowa domu nie jest tania...a niektóre rzeczy warto rozważyć jeśli masz gdzie mieszkać.

co do ceny podbudowania wszystko się rozbija jak duży i gdzie się stawia i czy w sezonie - mój przyszły sąsiad postawił dom przez ostatnią zimę (poza sezonem) - zaczął w listopadzie skończył SSO na początku lutego.....


pozdrawiam!

----------


## Frofo007

> Frofo - niezależnie czy Ty będziesz to robił czy ekipy zanim się wprowadzisz zakończ cały brudny remont (inc. położenie podłóg). Jak moi rodzice się budowali niestety też wylądowaliśmy w niedokończonym dole: na parterze beton (parkieciarz zachorował), schody się opóźniły, kuchnia - w połowie przyjechały źle meble. Cały beton był 3 razy gruntowany, podwójnie grube folie a mimo tak wszystko się pyliło w miarę chodzenia, że to była tragedia i bardzo ciężko to było usunąć (trwało lata). Ok na początku jak jesteś sam możesz z góry nie korzystać ale później jak będziesz chciał wykończyć to jeśli nie zbudujesz "śluzy laboratoryjnej" to wszystko będziesz miał w pyle..zrób tynk, połóż najtańsze podłogi (panele czy wykładzina pcv). Jest to większy wydatek i zrobisz jak chcesz ale tradycyjna budowa domu nie jest tania...a niektóre rzeczy warto rozważyć jeśli masz gdzie mieszkać.
> 
> co do ceny podbudowania wszystko się rozbija jak duży i gdzie się stawia i czy w sezonie - mój przyszły sąsiad postawił dom przez ostatnią zimę (poza sezonem) - zaczął w listopadzie skończył SSO na początku lutego.....
> 
> 
> pozdrawiam!


Można zrobić SSO przez zimę? myślałem, że w ujemnych temperaturach się nie buduje bo mogą powstać wysadziny.

Co musiałbym zrobić na poddaszu już teraz aby mi się nie pyliło? Podłogówka + posadzki, elektryka, wod-kan, tynki? Czy wełna zakryta folią pyli podczas zabudowy karton-gips? Tak sobie myślę, że o ile sam rozłożę podłogówkę, zrobię elektrykę, wod-kan i zlecę tynki to te prace powinny kosztować dodatkowe 20-tyś, tyle jeszcze dodatkowego kredytu mogę dobrać.

----------


## miloszenko

> Można zrobić SSO przez zimę? myślałem, że w ujemnych temperaturach się nie buduje bo mogą powstać wysadziny.
> 
> Co musiałbym zrobić na poddaszu już teraz aby mi się nie pyliło? Podłogówka + posadzki, elektryka, wod-kan, tynki? Czy wełna zakryta folią pyli podczas zabudowy karton-gips? Tak sobie myślę, że o ile sam rozłożę podłogówkę, zrobię elektrykę, wod-kan i zlecę tynki to te prace powinny kosztować dodatkowe 20-tyś, tyle jeszcze dodatkowego kredytu mogę dobrać.


Do podłogówki weź sobie kogoś do trzymania zapasu rury bo inaczej w pojedynkę to walka z wiatrakami  :sad:

----------


## .:Paco:.

> Można zrobić SSO przez zimę? myślałem, że w ujemnych temperaturach się nie buduje bo mogą powstać wysadziny.
> 
> Co musiałbym zrobić na poddaszu już teraz aby mi się nie pyliło? Podłogówka + posadzki, elektryka, wod-kan, tynki? Czy wełna zakryta folią pyli podczas zabudowy karton-gips? Tak sobie myślę, że o ile sam rozłożę podłogówkę, zrobię elektrykę, wod-kan i zlecę tynki to te prace powinny kosztować dodatkowe 20-tyś, tyle jeszcze dodatkowego kredytu mogę dobrać.


a co my za zimy mamy ostatnio - to jakaś parodia. Też byłem zdziwiony i do betonu można dodatek ale mimo wszystko w ostatnią "zimę" postawił dom. Już ma okna i właśnie w maju skończyli mu elewację...
wszystko co piszesz...KG można samemu zrobic ale gladz do KG pyli przy przycieraniu...wiec to najlepiej tez i pozniej zagruntowac i zostawic do malowania. Ale genralnie najgorsze sa podlogi bo po tym sie chodzi/przesuwa itd.wszystko da sie przezyc ale to byla dla mnie nauczka poki mi nie kapie na glowe i mam gdzie mieszkac nie wprowadze sie zanim "brune" nie jest skonczone....malowanie, wstawiani drzwi mebli, zawieszenieWC moge robic jak mieszkam ale co tylko brudne wczesniej

pozdrawiam

----------


## Frofo007

Mam szlifierkę do gładzi z odkurzaczem, więc mam nadzieje, że jakiejś tragedii nie będzie. Sobie w mieszkaniu też tak przecierałem podczas remontu no i wiadomo - pod koniec trzeba było odkurzyć wszystko, wysprzątać, ale dało się przeżyć.

----------


## Slyder

> Szkoda, że nikt tu nie czyta ze zrozumieniem. Za 300tyś to ja chce mieć stan deweloperski (bez góry), kto pisze o wprowadzeniu się?


Nie możecie się przenieść do tematu o budowie do 300tys. ? Kolejna strona pisania nie w tym temacie

----------


## Frofo007

> Nie możecie się przenieść do tematu o budowie do 300tys. ? Kolejna strona pisania nie w tym temacie


Jakto nie w tym? Wszystkie rady dotyczące budowy domu 100m2 za 200tyś będą takie same jak domu 150m2 za 300tyś. To temat z cyklu "mam mało kasy, co zrobić aby udało się wybudować" i nie ważne jaką kwotą dysponujemy, jeśli wychodzi 2tyś za m2 lub mniej to rady dotyczą każdego przypadku.

----------


## Slyder

to zacznij pisać w dziale podłogi. Przecież podłogi będziesz miał. Ten temat to "Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć?" a nie dom za 2tys. za m2.

----------


## Frofo007

> to zacznij pisać w dziale podłogi. Przecież podłogi będziesz miał. Ten temat to "Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć?" a nie dom za 2tys. za m2.


Tak Ci ciężko zrozumieć, że w dziale o podłogach pisze się zupełnie o czymś innym niż tematy poruszane w dom do 200/300tyś? Wszystko co mi tu radzili odnośnie domu za 300tyś dotyczy również domu za 200tyś, zrozum to wreszcie.

----------


## Slyder

a rzeczywiście mój błąd. Proszę administrację o wyrzucenie tematów dom do 300 tys. i dom do 400 tys. bo przecież mamy temat dom do 200 tys. gdzie wszystko tyczy się wyżej wymienionych. Chyba jestem lekko ułomny.................... albo po prostu zaczynam zniżać się do twojego poziomu

----------


## Frofo007

> a rzeczywiście mój błąd. Proszę administrację o wyrzucenie tematów dom do 300 tys. i dom do 400 tys. bo przecież mamy temat dom do 200 tys. gdzie wszystko tyczy się wyżej wymienionych. Chyba jestem lekko ułomny.................... albo po prostu zaczynam zniżać się do twojego poziomu


Typowy troll internetowy. Nie rozumie, że osoby udzielające się w tym wątku piszą na temat i jeszcze mnie obraża. Otóż daleko Ci do mojego poziomu i nie mam zamiaru z Tobą dyskutować. Sam piszesz nie na temat, nic nie wnosisz a do tego nie rozumiesz tego co czytasz :/

----------


## fotohobby

> Tak Ci ciężko zrozumieć, że w dziale o podłogach pisze się zupełnie o czymś innym niż tematy poruszane w dom do 200/300tyś? Wszystko co mi tu radzili odnośnie domu za 300tyś dotyczy również domu za 200tyś, zrozum to wreszcie.


Podstawą taniego budowania, jest niewielki metraż, brak garażu, duży wklad pracy własnej (nie tylko przy wykończeniu).
Budujący za 200tyś niewiele wyniesie z wymiany zdań na temat Twojego domu.

----------


## gambit565

> Typowy troll internetowy. Nie rozumie, że osoby udzielające się w tym wątku piszą na temat i jeszcze mnie obraża. Otóż daleko Ci do mojego poziomu i nie mam zamiaru z Tobą dyskutować. Sam piszesz nie na temat, nic nie wnosisz a do tego nie rozumiesz tego co czytasz :/


Tak ciezko pojac, ze ten temat jest o domu za 200tys, a nie za pierdylion czy inne 300?

----------


## Frofo007

> Podstawą taniego budowania, jest niewielki metraż, brak garażu, duży wklad pracy własnej (nie tylko przy wykończeniu).
> Budujący za 200tyś niewiele wyniesie z wymiany zdań na temat Twojego domu.


No ale to chyba logiczne, że jeśli ja chcę wybudować załóżmy te 150m2 domu za 300tyś to rady będą te same jak przy domu 100m2 za 200tyś? Dziwie się, że tego nie rozumiesz.





> Tak ciezko pojac, ze ten temat jest o domu za 200tys, a nie za pierdylion czy inne 300?


A Tobie tak ciężko pojąć, że wszystkie rady, które mi tu udzielili pasują i do domu za 200tyś? Poza tym ja odpowiadam na pytania, nie poruszałem tu kwestii mojego domu.

Dobra z mojej strony EOT, gdyż poziom niektórych osób jest poniżej krytyki.

----------


## ajerzyk

> No ale to chyba logiczne, że jeśli ja chcę wybudować załóżmy te 150m2 domu za 300tyś to rady będą te same jak przy domu 100m2 za 200tyś? Dziwie się, że tego nie rozumiesz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Tobie tak ciężko pojąć, że wszystkie rady, które mi tu udzielili pasują i do domu za 200tyś? Poza tym ja odpowiadam na pytania, nie poruszałem tu kwestii mojego domu.
> 
> Dobra z mojej strony EOT, gdyż poziom niektórych osób jest poniżej krytyki.


No i chyba logiczne  ze skoro istnieje wątek o domach do 300, to powinieneś pisać w wątku do 300.

Rozumiem Twój punkt widzenia, ale wątki po coś zostały rozdzielone i to Ty nie chcesz się dostosować do forum.

Może załóż swój wątek o tanim budowaniu gdzie będą mogli się wypowiedzieć wszyscy niezalezienie od budżetu i nie za zaśmiecaj tego.

----------


## portaga

> Witam .
> 
> Zrozum to skoro pyskówka jest ,a adwersarzy mało to o czym to świadczy???.


O tym, że w każdej pyskówce masz swój udział. 
O tobie świadczy.




> Stań na glebę mocna i ocknij się ,że tej kasy ci zbraknie.Jeśli cię obraziłem to przepraszam ale lokum za 200 tyś. nie wybudujesz choćbyś się ..............ł.sorki za ł.


Ja też uważam, że za 200tys. domu nikt nie postawi. Jak Code Sniper napisał, wyszło go to 210tys. bez łazienki. No to już się nie mieści w dwustu tysiącach i kropka. To nie jest dom za 200, a za 10% więcej - a dyskusja jest chyba o maksymalnej kwocie 200 tys. Maksymalna znaczy tyle, że inwestor zrobił co mógł, poruszył niebo i ziemię, aby zmieścić się tej kwocie i dla niego jest to maximum.
A i ty, niktspecjalny, potrafisz jednak przeprosić i super!
I tak powinny wyglądać rozmowy dorosłych/dojrzałych, niesfrustowanych ludzi na tym forum.

----------


## miloszenko

> O tym, że w każdej pyskówce masz swój udział. 
> O tobie świadczy.
> 
> 
> Ja też uważam, że za 200tys. domu nikt nie postawi. Jak Code Sniper napisał, wyszło go to 210tys. bez łazienki. No to już się nie mieści w dwustu tysiącach i kropka. To nie jest dom za 200, a za 10% więcej - a dyskusja jest chyba o maksymalnej kwocie 200 tys. Maksymalna znaczy tyle, że inwestor zrobił co mógł, poruszył niebo i ziemię, aby zmieścić się tej kwocie i dla niego jest to maximum.
> A i ty, niktspecjalny, potrafisz jednak przeprosić i super!
> I tak powinny wyglądać rozmowy dorosłych/dojrzałych, niesfrustowanych ludzi na tym forum.


Kwota 200 000 jest niejako umowna. Jeśli komuś wyszło tylko 10% więcej na całej budowie to jest wielki sukces, bo większość inwestorów zapłaci jeszcze więcej. A w tym wątku jest kilka domów wybudowanych znacznie poniżej omawianej kwoty, ale warunki są jak już podano: mały dom, bez garażu i wkłada pracy własnej (chociaż były przekłady robienia ekipami za tą kwotę).

----------


## niktspecjalny

> O tym, że w każdej pyskówce masz swój udział. 
> O tobie świadczy.
> 
> 
> Ja też uważam, że za 200tys. domu nikt nie postawi. Jak Code Sniper napisał, wyszło go to 210tys. bez łazienki. No to już się nie mieści w dwustu tysiącach i kropka. To nie jest dom za 200, a za 10% więcej - a dyskusja jest chyba o maksymalnej kwocie 200 tys. Maksymalna znaczy tyle, że inwestor zrobił co mógł, poruszył niebo i ziemię, aby zmieścić się tej kwocie i dla niego jest to maximum.
> A i ty, niktspecjalny, potrafisz jednak przeprosić i super!
> I tak powinny wyglądać rozmowy dorosłych/dojrzałych, niesfrustowanych ludzi na tym forum.


Witam.

Bo wiesz trudno czasami wytłumaczyć komuś kto zaczyna przygodę z budowaniem gdzie tłumaczący już się wybudował.Jeśli się wybudował za więcej niźli te 200tyś , jego rady mogą ,a nawet powinny się ograniczać li tylko do naprowadzenia co może ewentualnie poczynić by temu sprostać.Zawsze rozmowa będzie się kończyć jak wyżej czyli 100% wkład własny ,bez garażu ,do 100mkw ,dach dwuspadowy z zaznaczeniem ,że:

1.działka już była i nie podlega wliczeniu w magiczne 200tyś
2.bez ogrodzenia , bram itp.
3.kostki zjazdów podjazdów

ponieważ to w znaczny stopniu jeszcze bardziej uszczupla budżet.

P.s nie rozumiem jeszcze dlaczego odpowiadający miast skupić uwagę na kwocie 200tyś , pisze o 2tyś za mkw.Co to zmienia nie kumam.Co do pyskówki masz zupełna racje i powoli zaczynam omijać tych którzy jak hieny na to czekają by zrobić z tego użytek.Mam na PW piękny na to dowód ale wybacz niestety chodzi poszanowanie prywatnej korespondencji .

pozdrawiam. :wink:

----------


## meczesiu

Buduję dom do 100 m2 bez garażu, dwuspadowy dach. Większość prac robię sam i przy pomocy rodziny (metoda gospodarcza) jestem na etapie wylewek, ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym dom. Nie przekroczyłem jeszcze 100 tyś liczę skrupulatnie. Do stanu deweloperskiego zostało mi ocieplenie 20 cm styro, podbitka, drzwi zewnętrzne, sufity podwieszane... później już czysta wykończeniówka - gniazdka, żarówki, panele, pyłki, łazienki, kuchnia, drzwi wew.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Buduję dom do 100 m2 bez garażu, dwuspadowy dach. Większość prac robię sam i przy pomocy rodziny (metoda gospodarcza) jestem na etapie wylewek, ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym dom. Nie przekroczyłem jeszcze 100 tyś liczę skrupulatnie. Do stanu deweloperskiego zostało mi ocieplenie 20 cm styro, podbitka, drzwi zewnętrzne, sufity podwieszane... później już czysta wykończeniówka - gniazdka, żarówki, panele, pyłki, łazienki, kuchnia, drzwi wew.


Jeśli pozwolisz.Dajesz tu wszystkim zainteresowanym do zrozumienia ,że do stanu deweloperskiego 


> .....ocieplenie 20 cm styro, podbitka, drzwi zewnętrzne, sufity  podwieszane... później już czysta wykończeniówka - gniazdka, żarówki,  panele, pyłki, łazienki, kuchnia, drzwi wew.


 te prace wykonasz sam czyli ty i rodzina.

----------


## m104

> Jeśli pozwolisz.Dajesz tu wszystkim zainteresowanym do zrozumienia ,że do stanu deweloperskiego  te prace wykonasz sam czyli ty i rodzina.


Ogólnie ja cały czas myślałem że temat jest 200 tys do stanu deweloperskiego....

----------


## Elfir

> Buduję dom do 100 m2 bez garażu, dwuspadowy dach. Większość prac robię sam i przy pomocy rodziny (metoda gospodarcza) jestem na etapie wylewek, ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym dom. Nie przekroczyłem jeszcze 100 tyś liczę skrupulatnie. Do stanu deweloperskiego zostało mi ocieplenie 20 cm styro, podbitka, drzwi zewnętrzne, sufity podwieszane... później już czysta wykończeniówka - gniazdka, żarówki, panele, pyłki, łazienki, kuchnia, drzwi wew.


Szkoda, że nie prowadzisz dziennika z wyliczeniami poszczególnych etapów.

----------


## meczesiu

> Jeśli pozwolisz.Dajesz tu wszystkim zainteresowanym do zrozumienia ,że do stanu deweloperskiego  te prace wykonasz sam czyli ty i rodzina.


Wszystkie rzeczy robię sam i z pomocą rodziny. Do dachu miałem cieślę do pomocy, któremu zapłaciłem 1500 zł, robiłem jeszcze z dwoma braćmi. Mam zamówioną firmę do wylewek, wezmą 1100 zł miksokret  za robociznę. Okna montowała także firma (ale to chyba oczywiste ze względów gwarancyjnych) 
Drzwi wewnętrzne będę robił drewniane u stolarza - koszt ok 1100 zł z montażem za szt. Za zrobienie całej łazienki w kafelkach + biały montaż kafelkarz zrobi mi za 2100 zł. Takie rzeczy, jak podbitka, ocieplenie, sufity podwieszane, malowanie, panele, kafelki w gospodarczym będę robił sam.  

Np tynkowałem dom tynkiem gopsowym ja, bracia + kuzyn - 4 dni pracy i dom otynkowany - koszt zakupu tynku niecałe 2000 zł także da się.
Ilość pracy włożonej w budowę jest wprost proporcjonalna do zaoszczędzonych pieniędzy, w tym, że czasami trzeba wziąć kogoś kto się zna do pomocy. Akurat mi się nie śpieszy i pomału sobie buduję, a budowa prostego parterowego domu to jest istna bajka  :smile:

----------


## meczesiu

> Szkoda, że nie prowadzisz dziennika z wyliczeniami poszczególnych etapów.


Prowadzę, ale na innym serwisie.
Fundamenty 17 500
Parter + strop drewniany 18600
Dach wieźba + blachodachówka venecja,- 19988
Okna z roletami veka 3 szyby- 12700
Przyłącz wod + kan 4100
Prace wewnątrz - na dzień dzisiejszy ok - 14900 zł
Projekt, adaptacja, pozwolenie na budowę + koszty pozostałe ok 7 tyś.
Na dzień dzisiejszy 94835 zł

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Ogólnie ja cały czas myślałem że temat jest 200 tys do stanu deweloperskiego....


Wybacz mi ale nie do końca zrozumiałeś intencje wydawania kasy ponieważ nigdzie nie napisał ,że do stanu deweloperskiego 200 tyś tylko 


> .Nie przekroczyłem jeszcze 100 tyś liczę skrupulatnie.........


 zresztą ideą tego topiku jest sztuka wybudowania chałupy za 200tyś i żyć ,mieszkać.No chyba ,że ja coś pominąłem jeśli tak to łaskawie mnie popraw.Mam marzenia ,mam 200 tyś i zaczynam budowę.Padło pytanie "czy jest sens marzyć"?. Marzyć czy wybudować i zamieszkać?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Prowadzę, ale na innym serwisie.
> Fundamenty 17 500
> Parter + strop drewniany 18600
> Dach wieźba + blachodachówka venecja,- 19988
> Okna z roletami veka 3 szyby- 12700
> Przyłącz wod + kan 4100
> Prace wewnątrz - na dzień dzisiejszy ok - 14900 zł
> Projekt, adaptacja, pozwolenie na budowę + koszty pozostałe ok 7 tyś.
> Na dzień dzisiejszy 94835 zł


To może jeszcze rozwiej wszelkie wątpliwości .Zapytam wprost.Czy ta druga połowa wystarczy byś zrobił dom na cito czyli byś mógł zamieszkać bo jeżeli napiszesz ,że tej kasy wystarczy do jakiegoś tam etapu, a potem będziesz sobie powoli jak to piszesz wykańczał gromadząc dodatkowe środki finansowe to w tym wątku jak dla mnie mija się to z celem .

----------


## Slyder

> To może jeszcze rozwiej wszelkie wątpliwości .Zapytam wprost.Czy ta druga połowa wystarczy byś zrobił dom na cito czyli byś mógł zamieszkać bo jeżeli napiszesz ,że tej kasy wystarczy do jakiegoś tam etapu, a potem będziesz sobie powoli jak to piszesz wykańczał gromadząc dodatkowe środki finansowe to w tym wątku jak dla mnie mija się to z celem .


Tutaj trochę stanę w obronie meczesiu. Jeżeli wybuduje dom do 200 tys. i w nim zamieszka to będzie wystarczało aby pisać w tym temacie. Że zostaną jeszcze do zrobienia prace jak ogrodzenie, ogród czy inne rzeczy nie wpływające na komfort życia to w niczym nie przeszkadza. Zresztą w domu zawsze coś jest jeszcze do zrobienia, poprawienia czy naprawienia

----------


## hermik

> Prowadzę, ale na innym serwisie.


Jak możesz podaj linka

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Tutaj trochę stanę w obronie meczesiu. Jeżeli wybuduje dom do 200 tys. i w nim zamieszka to będzie wystarczało aby pisać w tym temacie. Że zostaną jeszcze do zrobienia prace jak ogrodzenie, ogród czy inne rzeczy nie wpływające na komfort życia to w niczym nie przeszkadza. Zresztą w domu zawsze coś jest jeszcze do zrobienia, poprawienia czy naprawienia


Powiem ci szczerze ,że mam trochę inne pojęcie o budowaniu domu marzeń o czym w burzliwej dyskusji pisałem gdzieś na początku topiku ale niejako próbując wziąć udział w dyskusji staram się zrozumieć budujących konkretnie w tym topiku.Widzisz pozostaje jeszcze sprawa zrozumienia co chce nam przekazać osoba ,która ma dużo nazwę to , pomocnych  czynników zew.Jeszcze raz .Drobne usterki tak ale np...............nie wykończona jedna z łazienek,nie dokończona podbitka,kotłownia tak żeby tylko się paliło,pomieszkiwanie tylko np. w dwu pokojach ponieważ w innych coś tam brakuje to wydaje mi się ,że nie w tym wątku i nie o to chodzi.Jeśli ktoś udowadnia ,że się da za 200 tyś  ma tam po prostu mieszkać i żyć, a nie przez najbliższe lata dokładać do tych 200 tyś tyle ,że wyjdzie chałupa marzeń za 300 tyś.

----------


## meczesiu

> To może jeszcze rozwiej wszelkie wątpliwości .Zapytam wprost.Czy ta druga połowa wystarczy byś zrobił dom na cito czyli byś mógł zamieszkać bo jeżeli napiszesz ,że tej kasy wystarczy do jakiegoś tam etapu, a potem będziesz sobie powoli jak to piszesz wykańczał gromadząc dodatkowe środki finansowe to w tym wątku jak dla mnie mija się to z celem .


Wiesz, jak zamówię kuchnię z Rust za 60 tyś to boję się ze w 200 tyś się nie zmieszczę.  :roll eyes: 
Nie liczyłem ile jeszcze potrzebuję, ale tak na szybko:

Ocieplenie - 12 tyś
tynk zew natrysk ok 2-2,5 tyś
podbitka - 2 tyś
Sufity - 3 tyś
drzwi wew - 8 tyś
drzwi zew 2 tys
piec gazowy z osprzętem - 8 tyś
Łazienka robocizna 2,5 
Kafelki - 5 tyś
panele - 5 tyś
farby + inne wykończeniowe 5 tyś
kuchnia z wyposażeniem 15 tyś. 
odbiory - 5 tys? 
oświetlenie gniazda 2 tyś
wyposażenie łazienki wanna + umywalka + prysznic - 2 tyś. 
taras 5 tyś. 
W razie czego meble jeszcze jakieś mam więc nie liczę  :wink:  
Niech będzie jeszcze +  10 tyś na rzeczy o których zapomniałem. 
Oczywiście liczone na szybko - robocizna własna.

----------


## meczesiu

Tak dla przykładu mój kuzyn wybudował dom w stylu projektu  Iskierka - wydał lekko ponad 220 tyś bez mebli ale z kuchnią na gotowo  i brakuje mu tylko tynku na zewnątrz, mieszkają już od ponad roku. Kuzyn jest budowlańcem, sam pracowałem u niego na budowie i mu pomagałem, później on odrabiał u mnie. 
Mój brat ma dom na podstawie projektu C126 vis a vis i zmieścił się w kwocie 260 tyś - wszystko robiliśmy sami,  - da się da... fakt faktem, że podbitkę robi od 2 lat i skończyć nie może, ale mieszka i jest fajnie. 
Można też zbudować dom zlecając nawet zakup materiałów firmie, ale wtedy i 350 tyś braknie.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wiesz, jak zamówię kuchnię z Rust za 60 tyś to boję się ze w 200 tyś się nie zmieszczę. 
> Nie liczyłem ile jeszcze potrzebuję, ale tak na szybko:
> 
> Ocieplenie - 12 tyś
> tynk zew natrysk ok 2-2,5 tyś
> podbitka - 2 tyś
> Sufity - 3 tyś
> drzwi wew - 8 tyś
> drzwi zew 2 tys
> ...


Tamte włożone 100 tyś i na szybko liczone około 90 tyś podane wyżej. , to jakby nie patrzeć  mieścisz się.Pogratulować.

----------


## Frofo007

> Powiem ci szczerze ,że mam trochę inne pojęcie o budowaniu domu marzeń o czym w burzliwej dyskusji pisałem gdzieś na początku topiku ale niejako próbując wziąć udział w dyskusji staram się zrozumieć budujących konkretnie w tym topiku.Widzisz pozostaje jeszcze sprawa zrozumienia co chce nam przekazać osoba ,która ma dużo nazwę to , pomocnych  czynników zew.Jeszcze raz .Drobne usterki tak ale np...............nie wykończona jedna z łazienek,nie dokończona podbitka,kotłownia tak żeby tylko się paliło,pomieszkiwanie tylko np. w dwu pokojach ponieważ w innych coś tam brakuje to wydaje mi się ,że nie w tym wątku i nie o to chodzi.Jeśli ktoś udowadnia ,że się da za 200 tyś  ma tam po prostu mieszkać i żyć, a nie przez najbliższe lata dokładać do tych 200 tyś tyle ,że wyjdzie chałupa marzeń za 300 tyś.


A czy w tym temacie jest mowa o domach "marzeń" za 200tyś już wykończonych z kuchnią, łazienka, meblami, ogrodzeniem i basenem?
Po pierwsze nie każdy kto dysponuje taką kwotą buduje dom marzeń a po drugie nie ma sensu do tych 200tyś wliczać wykończenia bo jeden wyposaży kuchnie za 4tyś a inny 100tyś.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> A czy w tym temacie jest mowa o domach "marzeń" za 200tyś już wykończonych z kuchnią, łazienka, meblami, ogrodzeniem i basenem?
> Po pierwsze nie każdy kto dysponuje taką kwotą buduje dom marzeń a po drugie nie ma sensu do tych 200tyś wliczać wykończenia bo *jeden wyposaży kuchnie za 4tyś a inny 100tyś.*


Witam.

Fajnie to powiedziałeś chyba nie do końca czytając cały topik.Każdy może interpretować to po swojemu tak jak to niniejszym czynisz.W mojej subiektywnej ocenie zabierając tu głos dawniej walczyłem o dom czy można marzyć mając te 200 stówki.Postawiono mnie do pionu bym zrozumiał ,że chodzi tu wyłącznie o bryłę zew. i jego wnętrze ,a ty znowu przywołujesz jakieś ogrodzenia i basenu.Nie dom marzeń gdzie poległem gdy autor kiedyś założył ten topik tylko czy jak mam 200 tyś mogę marzyć o wybudowaniu domów  w/w.Widzisz różnicę.Plisss.Wstaw meble z bloku miej sypialnie z bloku,kuchnie przywieziona z bloku itp.Nie przeszkadza mi to ale niech powstanie bryła ,której nie trzeba będzie po krótkim czasie reaktywować.To także moja subiektywna ocena.

p.s.ze skrajności w skrajność.cóż to za kuchnia za 100 tyś???Tą z wyposażeniem za 4 tyś przemilczę.




> *jeden wyposaży kuchnie za 4tyś a inny 100tyś.*

----------


## meczesiu

Ten dom co buduję, nie jest domem moich "marzeń", ale jest własny... ciasny, ale własny. Lepszy własny dom mały, niż mieszkanie w bloku czy teściami. Na dobrą sprawę jak  nie będzie mnie stać, to wezmę kuchnię z mieszkania  (w markecie za 700 zł) i też można mieszkać. Z drugiej strony wcale na mojej budowie nie robię wszystkiego najtaniej. Zamiast okien z 3 szybami i roletami mogłem wziąć zwykłe białe - oszczędność 6,5 tyś., zamiast łupka na opierzenie i deskę czołową mogłem wziąć blachę,  zamiast 12 cm ocieplenia posadzki wystarczyłoby 8 cm, zamiast 20 cm ocieplenia 0,33 można dać 12 cm itd

----------


## empiet

A co sądzicie o tym projekcie?

http://archetyp.pl/projekt_niko/

Da się go zrealizować zgodnie z kosztorysem tam przedstawionym? Systemem gospodarczym za niecałe 225 tys. zł. I który będzie tańszy w budowie? Niko czy proponowane przeze mnie wcześniej Jabłonki 9?

http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m760217f459c24

W obydwu przypadkach rezygnuję z kominka.

----------


## margolcia2908

Czy może ktoś doświadczony oszacować jaka będzie oszczędność, jeśli zrezygnujemy z kominka? Projekt http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...arazu,472.html. Próbuje przekonać Męża,abyśmy zrezygnowali, ale on ciągle się upiera przy nim.

----------


## jajmar

Koszt komina do kominka to wydatek 2-3 tyś. Do ego nie musisz kupować kominka i robić obudowy to jedyne oszczędności, ile to zależy co planowane było od 2 tysw  górę.

----------


## Bracianka

No trochę więcej oszczędności, bo: nie trzeba robić fundamentu pod komin, mniej obróbek na dachu - tańsza robocizna, nie trzeba obrabiać komina na zewnątrz.

----------


## meczesiu

> A co sądzicie o tym projekcie?
> 
> http://archetyp.pl/projekt_niko/
> 
> Da się go zrealizować zgodnie z kosztorysem tam przedstawionym? Systemem gospodarczym za niecałe 225 tys. zł. I który będzie tańszy w budowie? Niko czy proponowane przeze mnie wcześniej Jabłonki 9?
> 
> http://archon.pl/projekty-domow/proj...m760217f459c24
> 
> W obydwu przypadkach rezygnuję z kominka.


Nie patrząc na kosztorys chciałem napisać w przypadku pierwszego projektu 230 tyś. i nie wiele się pomyliłem

W przypadku drugiego projektu 260-280 tyś.

----------


## immoral

Czy robociznę rodziny/znajomych macie zawsze za darmo? Wszyscy pracują za wyżywienie, odpracowujecie to później czy z dobrego serca zapieprzają?

Tak trochę z ciekawości pytam - bo jak coś komuś za to odpalacie to trzeba by wliczyć uczciwie.

----------


## empiet

> Czy może ktoś doświadczony oszacować jaka będzie oszczędność, jeśli zrezygnujemy z kominka? Projekt http://www.domdlaciebie.com.pl/proje...arazu,472.html. Próbuje przekonać Męża,abyśmy zrezygnowali, ale on ciągle się upiera przy nim.


Znajomy architekt powiedział mi, że kominek to z reguły dodatkowe 15-20 tys. zł. To samo powiedzieli mi w jednym sklepie z projektami  :smile:  *meczesiu* - dzięki  :smile:  Chętnie posłucham też opinii innych.

----------


## Arturo72

> Znajomy architekt powiedział mi, że kominek to z reguły dodatkowe 15-20 tys. zł. To samo powiedzieli mi w jednym sklepie z projektami  *meczesiu* - dzięki  Chętnie posłucham też opinii innych.


Znajomy architekt się lekko myli  :wink: 
Mój kominek to wkład 3tys.zł,obudowa 1tys.zł,okladzina na obudowę 0,6tys.zł i komin 3tys.zł czyli w sumie ok.8tys.zł  :smile: 
Ja też nie wyobrażam sobie salonu bez kominka  :smile: 



> Koszt komina do kominka to wydatek 2-3 tyś. Do ego nie musisz kupować kominka ...


Jak nie musi kupować kominka to po co robić wogóle komin ?
Gdybym nie miał kominka to i komina bym nie miał i łysy dach bo komina żadnego by tam nie było  :wink:

----------


## jajmar

> Jak nie musi kupować kominka to po co robić wogóle komin ?
> Gdybym nie miał kominka to i komina bym nie miał i łysy dach bo komina żadnego by tam nie było


Chyba nie zrozumiałeś brak komina to oszczędność, brak wkładu kolejna, brak obudowy następna.

----------


## jajmar

> No trochę więcej oszczędności, bo: nie trzeba robić fundamentu pod komin, mniej obróbek na dachu - tańsza robocizna, nie trzeba obrabiać komina na zewnątrz.


Myślę że przy tak niskim kominie to braki obróbek są ujęte w pozycji 3 tyś  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

> Znajomy architekt się lekko myli 
> Mój kominek to wkład 3tys.zł,obudowa 1tys.zł,okladzina na obudowę 0,6tys.zł i komin 3tys.zł czyli w sumie ok.8tys.zł 
> Ja też nie wyobrażam sobie salonu bez kominka


Arturo, masz gdzieś foty tego kominka? Chciałbym zobaczyć jak się prezentuje, bo cenowo atrakcyjny...

----------


## Bracianka

> Czy robociznę rodziny/znajomych macie zawsze za darmo? Wszyscy pracują za wyżywienie, odpracowujecie to później czy z dobrego serca zapieprzają?
> 
> Tak trochę z ciekawości pytam - bo jak coś komuś za to odpalacie to trzeba by wliczyć uczciwie.


To ja odpowiem: to zależy. rodzice pomagali za wikt i opierunek  :wink:  - więcej przyjąć nie chcieli. Kolega znający się na płytkach i ociepleniu pomagał za kasę (choć stosunkowo niską) i ew. późniejszą pomoc u siebie, reszta znajomych to taki handel wymienny trochę: dziś ja pomogę Tobie, jutro Ty mnie. Jakoś się to kręci.

----------


## Bracianka

> Myślę że przy tak niskim kominie to braki obróbek są ujęte w pozycji 3 tyś


Myślisz?  :wink:  Może być i tak, choć pewnie zależy od dachowca.

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Chyba nie zrozumiałeś brak komina to oszczędność, brak wkładu kolejna, brak obudowy następna.


Witam.

Panowie Arturo72 i jajmar.Wkradł się tu straszny błąd który natychmiast powinien być skorygowany.Mianowicie "widzimisię". Gdybym miał budować jeszcze jeden dom na 100% komin do kominka by stanął.Dlaczego , właśnie dla "widzimisię". W myśl zasady oczywiście.Salon =komin=na wszelki wypadek.Nie wyobrażam sobie rozpierduchy gdy "widzimisię" małży zacznie działać w drugą stronę i zapragnie kominka.Nie wyobrażam sobie tej srebrnej rury jako alternatywy z jej bocznym zewn. usytuowaniem.

----------


## agao_83

[QUOTE=Arturo72;7170278]Znajomy architekt się lekko myli  :wink: 
Mój kominek to wkład 3tys.zł,obudowa 1tys.zł,okladzina na obudowę 0,6tys.zł i komin 3tys.zł czyli w sumie ok.8tys.zł  :smile: 
Ja też nie wyobrażam sobie salonu bez kominka  :smile: 
QUOTE]

można też nie montować kominka z obudową, tylko postawić kozę za 2tys. i wyjdzie jeszcze taniej, a przy tym zajmie mniej miejsca w salonie  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

[QUOTE=agao_83;7170856]


> można też nie montować kominka z obudową, tylko postawić kozę za 2tys. i wyjdzie jeszcze taniej, a przy tym zajmie mniej miejsca w salonie


No jak najbardziej  :wink: 
To jest to widzimisie  :smile:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> No jak najbardziej 
> To jest to widzimisie


Też uważasz ,że bez komina chałupa czyli jakieś tam zabawy tematyczne w odnawialne,PC,fotowoltanika,solary,elektryka ,wszystko na płycie fundamentowej, bez kumina :big grin: , jakoś tak mi tu nie pasuje by nic nie robić w domu tylko pilnować sterowników cyferek i mieć wgląd w parametry i ingerencję stworzonego systemu pozyskiwania energii-ogólnie.Taki tam pasywniak jak trala la la.

----------


## Arturo72

> Też uważasz ,że bez komina chałupa czyli jakieś tam zabawy tematyczne w odnawialne,PC,fotowoltanika,solary,elektryka ,wszystko na płycie fundamentowej, bez kumina, jakoś tak mi tu nie pasuje by nic nie robić w domu tylko pilnować sterowników cyferek i mieć wgląd w parametry i ingerencję stworzonego systemu pozyskiwania energii-ogólnie.Taki tam pasywniak jak trala la la.


Wiesz co,to zależy gdzie i kto się wychował  :smile: 
Ja od 41 roków,czyli tyle ile mieszkałem na mieszkaniu nie skalałem się dorzuceniem do pieca czy to źdźbła drewienka czy grama węgla a zimą było zawsze ciepło bez pilnowania cyferek i sterowników a było drogo bo ogrzewanie miejskie to rocznie na 52m2 ponad 2000zł i się żyło  :smile: 
Tym bardziej teraz w nowym domu,gdzie o to,żeby nie pilnować cyferek i sterowników i żeby było ciepło a przy tym tanio i komfortowo dba się przed budową i tak se zadbałem i mam a 500zł na ogrzewanie za 125m2 a 2000zł w M4 52m2 to pozwala mi się cieszyć i żyć pełnią życia  :big grin: 
Gdyby nie kaprycho kominka w salonie i to obopólne nie miałbym ani jednego kumina na dachu  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Wiesz co,to zależy gdzie i kto się wychował 
> Ja od 41 roków,czyli tyle ile mieszkałem na mieszkaniu nie skalałem się dorzuceniem do pieca czy to źdźbła drewienka czy grama węgla a zimą było zawsze ciepło bez pilnowania cyferek i sterowników a było drogo bo ogrzewanie miejskie to rocznie na 52m2 ponad 2000zł i się żyło 
> Tym bardziej teraz w nowym domu,gdzie o to,żeby nie pilnować cyferek i sterowników i żeby było ciepło a przy tym tanio i komfortowo dba się przed budową i tak se zadbałem i mam a 500zł na ogrzewanie za 125m2 a 2000zł w M4 52m2 to pozwala mi się cieszyć i żyć pełnią życia 
> Gdyby nie kaprycho kominka w salonie i to obopólne nie miałbym ani jednego kumina na dachu



Artek cie rozumiem ale jesteś reprezentantem określonego grona ludzi ,którzy maja inne spojrzenia na pozyskiwanie energii.Ci którzy chcą nie konwencjonalnie ją pozyskiwać , swą uwagę skupiają na kominach i dalej co się z tym wiąże.Nie jestem za węglem ale przyznasz ,że ty bez niego nie funkcjonujesz mimo tego ,że nie masz kominów.Przepraszam jeden do kominka.

----------


## Arturo72

> Artek cie rozumiem ale jesteś reprezentantem określonego grona ludzi ,którzy maja inne spojrzenia na pozyskiwanie energii.Ci którzy chcą nie konwencjonalnie ją pozyskiwać , swą uwagę skupiają na kominach i dalej co się z tym wiąże.Nie jestem za węglem ale przyznasz ,że ty bez niego nie funkcjonujesz mimo tego ,że nie masz kominów.Przepraszam jeden do kominka.


Jestem przede wszystkim za tym,żeby było czysto i tanio. 
Węgiel czy drewno nie da ani jednego ani drugiego chyba,że ktoś ma swój las lub biedaszyb  :wink:

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Jestem przede wszystkim za tym,żeby było czysto i tanio. 
> Węgiel czy drewno nie da ani jednego ani drugiego chyba,że ktoś ma swój las lub biedaszyb


Ale gdyby miał te dwie opcje to i tak z czystością nie miałoby to znaczenia.Z jednego i z drugiego nieporządek.

----------


## meczesiu

> Ale gdyby miał te dwie opcje to i tak z czystością nie miałoby to znaczenia.Z jednego i z drugiego nieporządek.


Widzę, że wątek stracił temat. Jeżeli chcemy wybudować tanio i dobrze, to musimy przy budowie zrezygnować z pewnych rzeczy. Nie da się wybudować dużego domu z full wypasem za 200 tyś. *Każdy m2 budowy domu kosztuje i nikt tego nie przeskoczy.*  Jeżeli ktoś  buduje dom po podłodze 100 m2 to płąci za 100 m2, jeżeli jest piętro i garaż z bryle, to po podłodze wydzie z 150 m2  więc płacimy za 150 m2. Proste. Są oszczędności, albo części wspólne np dach, fundament, piec, ale są też dodatkowe rzeczy, więcej ścian, więcej elektryki, więcej posadzek, więcej ocieplenia itp itd. złotówka do złotówki i kwota budowy rośnie. Wszystko zależy od naszych oczekiwań, niektórym wystarczy własny kąt i kuchnia Castoramy, a inny musi mieć meble za 40 tyś. 

Jak słyszę od znajomych, dlaczego nie zrobiłeś ścianki kolankowej przecież to grosze kosztuje... Wcale nie grosze, bo później dochodzą do tego - schody, tynki, elektryka, wykończenie, ocieplanie, karton gips, dodatkowa łazienka, posadzki, itp itd

----------


## Frofo007

> Jak słyszę od znajomych, dlaczego nie zrobiłeś ścianki kolankowej przecież to grosze kosztuje... Wcale nie grosze, bo później dochodzą do tego - schody, tynki, elektryka, wykończenie, ocieplanie, karton gips, dodatkowa łazienka, posadzki, itp itd


Ale przecież nikt nie zmusi Cię abyś to wszystko wykańczał od razu - można zostawić w stanie surowym i traktować jak strych/piwnicę przez lata. A gdyby w przyszłości pojawiło się więcej domowników, trzeba było wsiąść rodziców do opieki na starę lata itp to zawsze można wykończyć górę. Oczywiście w domu za 200tyś każdą złotówkę trzeba oglądać 2 razy, ale ja zamiast domu 100m2 parterowego wolałbym dom 85m2 z dodatkowo 85m2 poddaszem w stanie surowym.
Oczywiście jeśli ktoś jest pewien, że 100m2 mu w zupełności starczą to na siłę góry nie ma co robić.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ale przecież nikt nie zmusi Cię abyś to wszystko wykańczał od razu - można zostawić w stanie surowym i traktować jak strych/piwnicę przez lata.


I to jest największa głupota i bezmyślność.
W jakim celu ?
Dom ma być tylko i wyłącznie dla nas czy dla kogoś ?
Jak potrzebujemy MY piwnice to robimy ją od razu a jak MY jej nie potrzebujemy to chyba logicznym jest,że rezygnujemy z niej ?
Strych czy poddasze MY potrzebujemy to musimy to zrobić ale jak MY strychu czy poddasza nie potrzebujemy to czemu udajemy debili,że kiedyś może dla kogoś się przyda a nie zrezygnujemy z niego ?

Czy ktoś normalny kupuje od razu dwa auta po to tylko,żeby drugie stało i czekało na okazję użycia go ?
Chyba tylko debil  :smile:

----------


## meczesiu

> Oczywiście w domu za 200tyś każdą złotówkę trzeba oglądać 2 razy, ale ja zamiast domu 100m2 parterowego wolałbym dom 85m2 z dodatkowo 85m2 poddaszem w stanie surowym.
> Oczywiście jeśli ktoś jest pewien, że 100m2 mu w zupełności starczą to na siłę góry nie ma co robić.


W przypadku takiego domu z "przyszłością" musisz gdzieś wcisnąć klatkę schodową, jak się uprzesz to zrobisz salon, kuchnie dwa pokoje, łazienkę i gospodarczy, w miejscu jednego pokoju robisz schody, instalacje woda, prąd musisz pociągnąć , ocieplić musisz strop porządnie + wylać posadzkę na górze. Ogólnie przez to jesteś stratny jednego pokoju a do góry "może" zyskasz jeszcze 3 pokoje jak będzie taka potrzeba w przyszłości. 
A prawda jest taka, że dzieci dorosną i się wyprowadzą a Ty zostaniesz z górą nieużytkową.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Np tynkowałem dom tynkiem gopsowym ja, bracia + kuzyn - 4 dni pracy i dom otynkowany - koszt zakupu tynku niecałe 2000 zł także da się.


Podaj ile masz w m2 ścian i jaka grubość tynku daleś. Podaj jaki to tynk i dlaczego nie dawaleś naroznik9lów, listew przy okiennych, podaj jak masz położone kable. Bo za 2/tys złote na tynk gipsowy, to masz dom znacznie poniżej 100m lub sufity z KG. U mnie na same poddasze wyjdzie 60/worków tynku 30kg po około 18zl za worek. Do tego listwy ptzyokienne, narożniki, podkład za 210zl. A parter to 3k na sam materiał bez robocizny. Dom z poddaszem 108m2 użytkowej.

Wedle cen w mojej okolicy, to co piszesz, jest niemożliwe.
Podaj dane.

----------


## Frofo007

> I to jest największa głupota i bezmyślność.
> W jakim celu ?
> Dom ma być tylko i wyłącznie dla nas czy dla kogoś ?
> Jak potrzebujemy MY piwnice to robimy ją od razu a jak MY jej nie potrzebujemy to chyba logicznym jest,że rezygnujemy z niej ?
> Strych czy poddasze MY potrzebujemy to musimy to zrobić ale jak MY strychu czy poddasza nie potrzebujemy to czemu udajemy debili,że kiedyś może dla kogoś się przyda a nie zrezygnujemy z niego ?
> 
> Czy ktoś normalny kupuje od razu dwa auta po to tylko,żeby drugie stało i czekało na okazję użycia go ?
> Chyba tylko debil


Gdybyś potrafił czytać ze zrozumieniem to byś nie dublował moich postów, napisałem: "Oczywiście jeśli ktoś jest pewien, że 100m2 mu w zupełności starczą to na siłę góry nie ma co robić." Generalnie napisałeś to samo tylko zamiast 1 zdania, wyszło Ci 7 - gratulacje.

Źle robię, że traktuję tutaj wszystkich ludzi za przynajmniej przeciętnie inteligentnych i zakładam błędnie, że niektóre rzeczy są oczywiste i nie wypada obrażać intelektu czytelników moich postów. Jednak dla Ciebie Arturo postaram się robić wyjątki.

Otóż zazwyczaj gdy człowiek buduje dom za 200tyś to musi iść na wiele kompromisów. Może dajmy na to wybudować małą parterówkę lub jeszcze mniejszy parter + poddasze na później. To oczywiste, że jeśli ktoś tego poddasza nie będzie w przyszłości potrzebować to go nie wybuduje (dobra Arturo - wiem, że dla Ciebie to już nie takie oczywiste). Ale są ludzie, którzy powiedzmy jeszcze nie mają dzieci a chcą mieć i starczy im teraz mały parter + 3 pokoje w przyszłości gdy będą na to środki - wówczas można się zdecydować na rozwiązanie o którym piszę.

Wiem, że piszę tutaj o rzeczach oczywistych, ale przecież nie chcę aby ktoś kto nie potrzebuje poddasza sobie je wybudował  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> Gdybyś potrafił czytać ze zrozumieniem to byś nie dublował moich postów, napisałem: "Oczywiście jeśli ktoś jest pewien, że 100m2 mu w zupełności starczą to na siłę góry nie ma co robić." Generalnie napisałeś to samo tylko zamiast 1 zdania, wyszło Ci 7 - gratulacje.
> 
> Źle robię, że traktuję tutaj wszystkich ludzi za przynajmniej przeciętnie inteligentnych i zakładam błędnie, że niektóre rzeczy są oczywiste i nie wypada obrażać intelektu czytelników moich postów. Jednak dla Ciebie Arturo postaram się robić wyjątki.
> 
> Otóż zazwyczaj gdy człowiek buduje dom za 200tyś to musi iść na wiele kompromisów. Może dajmy na to wybudować małą parterówkę lub jeszcze mniejszy parter + poddasze na później. To oczywiste, że jeśli ktoś tego poddasza nie będzie w przyszłości potrzebować to go nie wybuduje (dobra Arturo - wiem, że dla Ciebie to już nie takie oczywiste). Ale są ludzie, którzy powiedzmy jeszcze nie mają dzieci a chcą mieć i starczy im teraz mały parter + 3 pokoje w przyszłości gdy będą na to środki - wówczas można się zdecydować na rozwiązanie o którym piszę.
> 
> Wiem, że piszę tutaj o rzeczach oczywistych, ale przecież nie chcę aby ktoś kto nie potrzebuje poddasza sobie je wybudował


A no własnie,to jest temat dla inteligentnych tak sądziłem ale po Tobie widzę,że się mylę bo masz fiu bździu w głowie a nie realny świat.
Czy naprawdę jesteś tak naiwny,że sądzisz,że zbudujesz w tej kwocie dom familok dla rodziny 2+2 i więcej ?
Za 200 klocków wybudujesz dom dla max.2+1 a jak ktoś zamierza mieć przedszkole w przyszłości tudzież poddasze,saunę czy piwnicę to nie ten watek lub musi się obudzić lub zmądrzeć.

----------


## Frofo007

> A no własnie,to jest temat dla inteligentnych tak sądziłem ale po Tobie widzę,że się mylę bo masz fiu bździu w głowie a nie realny świat.
> Czy naprawdę jesteś tak naiwny,że sądzisz,że zbudujesz w tej kwocie dom familok dla rodziny 2+2 i więcej ?
> Za 200 klocków wybudujesz dom dla max.2+1 a jak ktoś zamierza mieć przedszkole w przyszłości tudzież poddasze,saunę czy piwnicę to nie ten watek lub musi się obudzić lub zmądrzeć.


No to może mi to jakoś wyliczysz, że te kilka pustaków więcej na ścianę kolankową, kilka okien i schody żelbetowe to koszt większy niż 15m2 WYKOŃCZONEGO domu? Przecież ja cały czas piszę o górze w stanie surowym do zrobienia na później. Jak się człowiek uprze to nawet okien i schodów robić nie musi. Ważne aby strop był przystosowany do obciążeń, które będą w przyszłości.

----------


## Arturo72

> No to może mi to jakoś wyliczysz, że te kilka pustaków więcej na ścianę kolankową, kilka okien i schody żelbetowe to koszt większy niż 15m2 WYKOŃCZONEGO domu? Przecież ja cały czas piszę o górze w stanie surowym do zrobienia na później. Jak się człowiek uprze to nawet okien i schodów robić nie musi. Ważne aby strop był przystosowany do obciążeń, które będą w przyszłości.


A czy to jest wątek domu w SSZ do wykończenia czy gotowego domu wg potrzeb ?
Za 200tys.zł nie wybudujesz domu gotowego większego niż 100m2. 
To nie temat "buduje narazie dla dwóch osób ale chcę mieć w przyszłości przedszkole z tego domu" bo wtedy temat wchodzi na 400tys.zł i więcej.
Chcesz i planujesz mieć przedszkole to zmień temat.

A wykończenie poddasza na gotowo ? O wiele więcej niż  parteru.

----------


## Frofo007

> A czy to jest wątek domu w SSZ do wykończenia czy gotowego domu wg potrzeb ?
> Za 200tys.zł nie wybudujesz domu gotowego większego niż 100m2. 
> To nie temat "buduje narazie dla dwóch osób ale chcę mieć w przyszłości przedszkole z tego domu" bo wtedy temat wchodzi na 400tys.zł i więcej.
> Chcesz i planujesz mieć przedszkole to zmień temat.
> 
> A wykończenie poddasza na gotowo ? Tyle samo co parteru.


To załóż tematy: dom do 200tyś na gotowo, dom do 200tyś parter skończony a góra w stanie surowym, dom do 200tyś góra skończona a parter tylko salon....

Zabawny jesteś  :smile:  Podaję tutaj jedną z możliwości dla osób, które potrzebują mieć większy dom ale nie mają na to środków na chwilę obecną a Ty się czepiasz nie wiem czego. Jeśli masz jakieś problemy natury emocjonalnej to czepialstwo na forum nic nie pomoże.

To chyba logiczne, że jeden sobie zrobi domek 50m2 o ile mu taki wystarczy z roletami elektrycznymi i pompą ciepła za 200tyś
Inny sobie zrobi 100m2 tanimi materiałami bez fajerwerków i z pracą własną za 200tyś
A jeszcze ktoś inny zrobi sobie 80m2 dołu i górę w stanie surowym za 200tyś o ile uzna, że takie rozwiązanie jest dla niego lepsze i bardziej opłacalne. Forum jest po to aby przedstawić różne możliwości i różne punkty widzenia. Ja wiem, że najlepiej w każdym poście tutaj pisać "nie wybudujesz za tyle", lub "wybierz prostszy projekt" itd (pewnie takich postów są tu setki), ale czasami myślę, że inne "światło" również można rzucić i każdy sobie z tym zrobi co zechce. Ja "popełniłem" jeden podst, który wnosi coś do tematu a przez czepianie się inni będą musieli kilka bezwartościowych postów przerobić, które już niewiele wnoszą do tematu.

----------


## Arturo72

> To załóż tematy: dom do 200tyś na gotowo, dom do 200tyś parter skończony a góra w stanie surowym, dom do 200tyś góra skończona a parter tylko salon....


Temat brzmi:
*"Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć?"*
Sądzisz,że założyciel był idiotą i myślał jedynie o garażu i jednym pokoju gdzie mógłby mieszkać a resztę 500m2 chcialby na potem do wykończenia ?
Nie sadzę,żeby był takim idiotą jak co poniektórzy...

Dom do 200tys.zł to jest dom do max.100m2 i choćbyś się skupał nie zrobisz z niego dalszych 500m2 wykończonych później w tej cenie bo wtedy przechodzisz na wątek 600m2 i domu za 2mln.zł

----------


## Frofo007

> Temat brzmi:
> *"Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć?"*
> Sądzisz,że założyciel był idiotą i myślał jedynie o garażu i jednym pokoju gdzie mógłby mieszkać a resztę 500m2 chcialby na potem do wykończenia ?
> Nie sadzę,żeby był takim idiotą jak co poniektórzy...
> 
> Dom do 200tys.zł to jest dom do max.100m2 i choćbyś się skupał nie zrobisz z niego dalszych 500m2 wykończonych później w tej cenie bo wtedy przechodzisz na wątek 600m2 i domu za 2mln.zł


Czyli jeśli ktoś sobie wybuduje dom za 200tyś a po 2 latach dobuduje garaż za 50tyś to już ten wątek nie jest dla niego? Człowieku Ty idź na jakąś terapię grupową radzenia sobie ze stresem, ewentualnie do szkoły nauki czytania i rozumienia.

Jeśli wybuduje sobie za około 200tyś dom ze strychem do wykończenia na później to będzie to dom za około 200tyś i tego nie zmienisz niewiadomo jakbyś tutaj czarował. Natomiast czy później wymieni się ogrzewanie z czystego prądu na pompę ciepła, czy zamontuje lepsze okna, czy właśnie wykończy strych, dobuduje garaż to inna para kaloszy. Dom za 200tyś można wybudować a ile się w niego włoży w ciągu 20 następnych lat to przecież zależy od indywidualnych potrzeb mieszkańców - jak można tego nie rozumieć?
Ja tutaj rzucam koncepcję a Ty piszesz jakieś głupoty i jeszcze usilnie ze mnie robisz idiotę - niestety ale skoro w ogóle się nie rozumiemy to jeden z nas jest zapewne idiotą, lecz niekoniecznie jestem to ja.

Napiszę specjalnie dla Ciebie Arturu przykład (bo może jest szansa, że zrozumiesz). Jeśli kupisz sobie samochód z silnikiem benzynowym za 50tyś to masz auto za 50tyś. A jeśli w ciągu 5 lat eksploatacji założysz sobie do niego gaz, kupisz lodówkę turystyczną i przetwornice napięcia - to masz samochód, który kupiłeś za 50tyś i w który z czasem wrzuciłeś dodatkowe tysiące złotych, lecz fakt jest taki, że go kupiłeś właśnie za 50tyś. Za skomplikowane? Wiedziałem  :big tongue:

----------


## meczesiu

> Podaj ile masz w m2 ścian i jaka grubość tynku daleś. Podaj jaki to tynk i dlaczego nie dawaleś naroznik9lów, listew przy okiennych, podaj jak masz położone kable. Bo za 2/tys złote na tynk gipsowy, to masz dom znacznie poniżej 100m lub sufity z KG. U mnie na same poddasze wyjdzie 60/worków tynku 30kg po około 18zl za worek. Do tego listwy ptzyokienne, narożniki, podkład za 210zl. A parter to 3k na sam materiał bez robocizny. Dom z poddaszem 108m2 użytkowej.
> 
> Wedle cen w mojej okolicy, to co piszesz, jest niemożliwe.
> Podaj dane.


Kable były ciągnięte w przeszlach w posadzce, a ściany były bruzdowane, sufity masz racje podwieszane, łazienka tynkowana tynkiem cem-wap. Za worek płaciłem 17,50 zł 30 kg. Dawałem narożniki i listy prowadzące 6 mm, tynku było ok 8-10 mm czasami 12mm. Poszło ponad 90 worków + narożniki i listy prowadzące. Listew przyokiennych nie dawałem, bo musiałbym tam bardzo grubo otynkować. Jak kable masz na wieszczku to musisz dać +30% tynku więcej

----------


## Arturo72

> Czyli jeśli ktoś sobie wybuduje dom za 200tyś a po 2 latach dobuduje garaż za 50tyś to już ten wątek nie jest dla niego? Człowieku Ty idź na jakąś terapię grupową radzenia sobie ze stresem, ewentualnie do szkoły nauki czytania i rozumienia.
> 
> Jeśli wybuduje sobie za około 200tyś dom ze strychem do wykończenia na później to będzie to dom za około 200tyś i tego nie zmienisz niewiadomo jakbyś tutaj czarował. Natomiast czy później wymieni się ogrzewanie z czystego prądu na pompę ciepła, czy zamontuje lepsze okna, czy właśnie wykończy strych, dobuduje garaż to inna para kaloszy. Dom za 200tyś można wybudować a ile się w niego włoży w ciągu 20 następnych lat to przecież zależy od indywidualnych potrzeb mieszkańców - jak można tego nie rozumieć?


No widocznie tego nie rozumiesz,bo dom to jest projekt,dom z projektu który ma 100m2 wybudujesz za 200tys.zł ale domu z projektu,który ma 200m2 nie wybudujesz za 200tys.zł i nikogo nie obchodzi czy 50m2 na parterze wykończysz teraz w tej kwocie,żeby się dla siebie uszczęśliwić,że można,a resztę póżniej.
Takiego domu nie wybudujesz za 200tys.zl i prosta piłka.

----------


## kemot_p

Froto007, masz już kupiony projekt? Na stronach biur.projektowych są całe kolekcje projektów z możliwością adaptacji poddasza, czy dwuetapowych. Schodów nie musisz robić od razu, zrobisz jak bedziesz potrzebował drewniane czy metalowe, okien dachowych też od razu nie muszisz montować, dziurę w stropie na schody możesz zasłonić płytą k-g i mieszkać jak w parterowce. W przyszłości jak będziesz miał kasę i potrzebę większej ilości pomieszczeń to ten strych zaadaptujesz. A już w samej kwestii technicznej adaptacji i obawy o syf i kurz widziałem taki patent w znajomego znajowych: gość stawiając dom w jednej ze ścian szczytowych zamurowal dlugie nadproże - potem podczas wykańczania poddasza wybił dużą dziurę i z niej korzystali fachowcy do wnoszenia materiałów. Oczywiście dziurę w stropie na schody miał zaslepiona i remont nie był jakoś bardzo kłopotliwy.
Także Twój pomysł na budowę nie jest bez sensu i pewnie gdybym był w analogicznej sytuacji życiowej i ekonomicznej postąpił bym bardzo podobnie.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Kable były ciągnięte w przeszlach w posadzce, a ściany były bruzdowane, sufity masz racje podwieszane, łazienka tynkowana tynkiem cem-wap. Za worek płaciłem 17,50 zł 30 kg. Dawałem narożniki i listy prowadzące 6 mm, tynku było ok 8-10 mm czasami 12mm. Poszło ponad 90 worków + narożniki i listy prowadzące. Listew przyokiennych nie dawałem, bo musiałbym tam bardzo grubo otynkować. Jak kable masz na wieszczku to musisz dać +30% tynku więcej


U mnie na poddasze pójdzie około 60 worków 30kg.
Tynk na listwach podtynkowych 10mm. Kable w bruzdach.

----------


## meczesiu

> U mnie na poddasze pójdzie około 60 worków 30kg.
> Tynk na listwach podtynkowych 10mm. Kable w bruzdach.


Skoro kable masz w bruzdach to dlaczego zamontowałeś listwy 10 mm?  Tuż też masz odpowiedz dlaczego pójdzie ci 60 a nie np 40 worków. Przecież listwy osadza się na gipsie, masz dodatkowe mm + ewentualne nierówności. Chyba, że listwy masz jeszcze nie pomontowane i wymienisz na 6 mm

----------


## paoli

Chciałam dołączyć do forum, przebrnęłam przez pół wątku i mocno dziwią mnie bezsensowne kłótnie. 
Frofo-zacznij budować swój dom, wg swoich marzeń, potrzeb i planów.  Kredyt z mojego punktu widzenia to ostateczność-ja mam i powiem szczerze -nie polecam. Lepiej budować dłużej za własne środki niż pożyczać od banków...Wg mnie to co piszesz brzmi naprawdę sensownie, jesteś młody, masz czas, pracę. Nie rozumiem oburzonych osób, które twierdzą że ci się nie uda. Jak nie spróbujesz to się nie dowiesz  :smile: 
Sama jestem na etapie wybierania projektu domu. Zebrałam masę kosztorysów od osób, które budowały podobne domy do tych, które mnie się podobają. Zauważyłam dużą rozpiętość cenową zarówno w materiałach jak i kosztach robocizny. Dlatego nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi-czy ja wybuduję za 200 czy 300 tys. 
Wydaje mi się, że najważniejsze są chęci i minimum środków finansowych, które pozwolą ci na kontynuowanie poszczególnych etapów budowy w wyznaczonym sobie czasie. Jeden potrzebuje zamieszkać w nowym domu w 3 miesiące, inny zaplanuje sobie przeprowadzkę za 5 lat  :smile: 

Zarejestrowała się na tym forum aby podpytać co będzie bardziej ekonomiczne na przyszłość-ogrzanie domu parterowego ok. 100 metrowego czy piętrowego o takim samym metrażu. Ale z tego co dzisiaj przeczytałam wynika, że nie uzyskam jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Odpowiedzi zawsze będą subiektywne, dla jednego lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie jedno, dla innego drugie. W dodatku rodzaj użytych w budowie materiałów znacznie wpływa na ostateczny wynik. 
Jeżeli jednak jest na tym forum ktoś, kto będzie chciał się podzielić swoimi doświadczeniami w tym temacie, chętnie poczytam.

----------


## cactus

Paoli według teorii poarterowy bedzie droższy w ogrzewaniu ale to bardzo zależy od źrodła ciepła. Za to budowa pietrowego jest droższa i tej różnicy nie zwroci ci nawet kilka lat tanszego ogrzewania. Oczywiście parterowy wchodzi w gre tylko jesli twoja działa na to pozwoli. Ale to nie jest przedmiotem tego wątku...

----------


## Arturo72

> Nie rozumiem oburzonych osób, które twierdzą że ci się nie uda. Jak nie spróbujesz to się nie dowiesz


Trzeba mierzyć siły na zamiary,gotowy dom,budowany systemem gospodarczym to kwota 2000-2500zł/m2 pow.użytkowej.
Nie sztuka wybrać projekt 200m2 i całe życie mieć go nie wykończony bo nie ma kasy czy całe życie chodzić po błocie wokół domu bo się wybrało projekt ponad siły finansowe.



> Kredyt z mojego punktu widzenia to ostateczność-ja mam i powiem szczerze -nie polecam. Lepiej budować dłużej za własne środki niż pożyczać od banków...


Zależy dla kogo,dla mnie kredyt hipoteczny to super sprawa.
Budowa domu przez kilka lat mija się z celem,wg mnie optymalnie to max.2 lata,inaczej życie nam przechodzi przez palce i nic z tego życia przez te ileś tam lat nie będzie bo bedzie jedyny temat na tapecie czyli dom.
Podobnie zresztą z budową domu na raty a nie po całosci.

----------


## cactus

mimo wszystko chyba lepiej chodzić po błocie niż codziennie użerać się z sąsiadami w wielkiej płycie albo zapytalać po schodach na 4te piętro  :smile:  albo płacić czynsz za wirtualne rzeczy.
Z drugiej strony zanim zacznie sie budować trzeba mieć przede wszystkim własna działkę i to najlepiej uzbrojoną i przynajmniej te 60-70tys na koncie. Inaczej nawet bym nie startował.

----------


## Arturo72

> mimo wszystko chyba lepiej chodzić po błocie niż codziennie użerać się z sąsiadami w wielkiej płycie albo zapytalać po schodach na 4te piętro  albo płacić czynsz za wirtualne rzeczy.


Ja tam się nie użerałem z nikim a mieszkałem na parterze,zresztą winda była ale mimo tego nie chciałbym chodzić po błocie w nowym domu i wolałbym wprowadzić się doslownie na gotowe wszystko no i tak było zresztą  :wink: 



> Z drugiej strony zanim zacznie sie budować trzeba mieć przede wszystkim własna działkę i to najlepiej uzbrojoną i przynajmniej te 60-70tys na koncie. Inaczej nawet bym nie startował.


Dom wyszedł mi więcej niż w kosztorysie i to co sobie zaplanowałem o 20tys.zł także nie było tak źle  :wink: 
A wyszlo ok.2600zł/m2 pow.użytkowej systemem gospodarczym  :smile: 

I ze swojego doświadczenia wiem,że nie ma szans po wybudowaniu na odłożenie większej kasy i ewentualne wykończenie nie wykończonego domu bo od 3 lat zawsze coś się do domu czy na ogród kupuje i nawet takie pierdołki jak roślinki,narzedzia ogrodowe,nawozy,odżywki,duperelki,ozdoby itp kosztują swoje a czlowiek po budowie staje się już za wygodny na odkładanie czy oszczędzanie tylko cieszy się domem  :smile:

----------


## Frofo007

> No widocznie tego nie rozumiesz,bo dom to jest projekt,dom z projektu który ma 100m2 wybudujesz za 200tys.zł ale domu z projektu,który ma 200m2 nie wybudujesz za 200tys.zł i nikogo nie obchodzi czy 50m2 na parterze wykończysz teraz w tej kwocie,żeby się dla siebie uszczęśliwić,że można,a resztę póżniej.
> Takiego domu nie wybudujesz za 200tys.zl i prosta piłka.


Wykaż, że potrafisz czytać ze zrozumieniem i zacytuj moje słowa gdzie twierdzę, że za 200tyś wybuduje 200m2 domu. Ty piszesz coś w rodzaju "słońce świeci to jest dzień" a ja "jeśli chcesz mieć kominek to zrób komin a wkład i obudowę zrobisz w przyszłości gdy będą na to środki".
Jeśli mnie nie zacytujesz i nie wykażesz, że sugeruję wybudowanie 200m2 domu za 200tyś to znaczy, że sobie wymyślasz co chcesz i żyjesz w swoim świecie, także dalsza polemika będzie bezcelowa.

Reszcie odpiszę jak wrócę, uciekam wykorzystać pogodę  :smile:

----------


## cactus

Bez takich duperelek można zyć. To juz hobby. Na podjazd można wysypać kamyczek, na dzialce posiać trawke i też będzie. Lepsze to niż kiszenie się w ciasnym mieszkaniu.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Skoro kable masz w bruzdach to dlaczego zamontowałeś listwy 10 mm?  Tuż też masz odpowiedz dlaczego pójdzie ci 60 a nie np 40 worków. Przecież listwy osadza się na gipsie, masz dodatkowe mm + ewentualne nierówności. Chyba, że listwy masz jeszcze nie pomontowane i wymienisz na 6 mm


Producent tynku w karcie technicznej ma podane iż minimalna grubość tynku to 8 mm. A u mnie w okolicy nigdzie nie można dostać 8mm. Stąd 10mm

Już kończę tynkować poddasze.
Parter będzie robić firma. Dopłacić będę musiał w porównaniu do własnej roboty około 3,5 tys.

----------


## meczesiu

> Producent tynku w karcie technicznej ma podane iż minimalna grubość tynku to 8 mm. A u mnie w okolicy nigdzie nie można dostać 8mm. Stąd 10mm


Standard jest 6 mm albo 10 mm (z innymi metalowymi się nie spotkałem)... jak nie masz kabli na wieszaku to dajesz 6 mm. Listwę się osadza na tynku/gipsie więc zawsze jest dodatkowe kilka mm więc zawsze wyjdzie około 1 cm, nieraz trzeba listwę dać na styk w jednym miejscu i wtedy jest mniej niż 8 mm, ale są to jakieś małe odcinki

----------


## Frofo007

> Froto007, masz już kupiony projekt? Na stronach biur.projektowych są całe kolekcje projektów z możliwością adaptacji poddasza, czy dwuetapowych. Schodów nie musisz robić od razu, zrobisz jak bedziesz potrzebował drewniane czy metalowe, okien dachowych też od razu nie muszisz montować, dziurę w stropie na schody możesz zasłonić płytą k-g i mieszkać jak w parterowce. W przyszłości jak będziesz miał kasę i potrzebę większej ilości pomieszczeń to ten strych zaadaptujesz. A już w samej kwestii technicznej adaptacji i obawy o syf i kurz widziałem taki patent w znajomego znajowych: gość stawiając dom w jednej ze ścian szczytowych zamurowal dlugie nadproże - potem podczas wykańczania poddasza wybił dużą dziurę i z niej korzystali fachowcy do wnoszenia materiałów. Oczywiście dziurę w stropie na schody miał zaslepiona i remont nie był jakoś bardzo kłopotliwy.
> Także Twój pomysł na budowę nie jest bez sensu i pewnie gdybym był w analogicznej sytuacji życiowej i ekonomicznej postąpił bym bardzo podobnie.


Wiem, że ten pomysł nie jest zły, ciesze się, że ktoś podziela moja zdanie przy nieustannej krytyce Arturo  :wink: 
Mam już projekt i zrobię schody żelbetowe (2tyś zł), 4 okna 1,5x2,2m (4tyś), rolety na ta okna (4tyś), tynki (4tyś), podłogówka + posadzka (6tyś), wod-kan+elektryka (3tyś) = 23tyś. A będę miał dodatkowe 94m2 na później  :smile: .




> Chciałam dołączyć do forum, przebrnęłam przez pół wątku i mocno dziwią mnie bezsensowne kłótnie. 
> Frofo-zacznij budować swój dom, wg swoich marzeń, potrzeb i planów.  Kredyt z mojego punktu widzenia to ostateczność-ja mam i powiem szczerze -nie polecam. Lepiej budować dłużej za własne środki niż pożyczać od banków...Wg mnie to co piszesz brzmi naprawdę sensownie, jesteś młody, masz czas, pracę. Nie rozumiem oburzonych osób, które twierdzą że ci się nie uda. Jak nie spróbujesz to się nie dowiesz 
> Sama jestem na etapie wybierania projektu domu. Zebrałam masę kosztorysów od osób, które budowały podobne domy do tych, które mnie się podobają. Zauważyłam dużą rozpiętość cenową zarówno w materiałach jak i kosztach robocizny. Dlatego nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi-czy ja wybuduję za 200 czy 300 tys. 
> Wydaje mi się, że najważniejsze są chęci i minimum środków finansowych, które pozwolą ci na kontynuowanie poszczególnych etapów budowy w wyznaczonym sobie czasie. Jeden potrzebuje zamieszkać w nowym domu w 3 miesiące, inny zaplanuje sobie przeprowadzkę za 5 lat 
> 
> Zarejestrowała się na tym forum aby podpytać co będzie bardziej ekonomiczne na przyszłość-ogrzanie domu parterowego ok. 100 metrowego czy piętrowego o takim samym metrażu. Ale z tego co dzisiaj przeczytałam wynika, że nie uzyskam jednoznacznej odpowiedzi. Odpowiedzi zawsze będą subiektywne, dla jednego lepszym rozwiązaniem będzie jedno, dla innego drugie. W dodatku rodzaj użytych w budowie materiałów znacznie wpływa na ostateczny wynik. 
> Jeżeli jednak jest na tym forum ktoś, kto będzie chciał się podzielić swoimi doświadczeniami w tym temacie, chętnie poczytam.


Dzięki za zrozumienie tego co piszę jak widać, nie każdemu jest to dane (patrz: Arturo  :wink: ). Również uważam, że lepiej budowę przeciągnąć niż wiązać się z bankiem 30-letnim kredytem.

Odnośnie Twojego pytania to moim zdaniem lepszym pomysłem dla domu 100m2 będzie parterówka - odchodzi Ci konieczność robienia schodów (i powierzchni, którą one zajmują). Jeśli myślisz o taniej eksploatacji to pomyśl nad pompą ciepła powietrze woda (kosztuje około 20tyś, ale nie trzeba robić komina, kotłowni, czy ewentualnie przyłącza gazu), płyta fundamentowa grzewcza ocieplona 20cm XPS, na ściany 20cm styropianu grafitowego, wentylacja mechaniczna z odzyskiem ciepła (również drogo nie wychodzi na etapie budowy), ściany z silikatów, dobre ocieplenie dachu i okna energooszczędne zamontowane w warstwie ocieplenia, ewentualnie tradycyjnie, ale z foliami. Wówczas pompa ciepła pracuje tylko w nocnej taryfie i koszt ogrzania 100m2 parterówki powinien zmieścić się w 1000zł rocznie.

----------


## fotohobby

Za 1000 zł rocznie to taką parterówkę mozna gazem ogrzać....

----------


## Arturo72

> Za 1000 zł rocznie to taką parterówkę mozna gazem ogrzać....


Analogicznie pompą ciepła za 300zł a prądem za 1200zł  :smile:

----------


## michalck81

Dla tych, którzy myślą o domu za 200kpln - DA SIĘ.
Ja buduję praktycznie sam, pow. mieszkania 84m2, garaż w bryle 30m2, parterówka typu stodoła, bez żadnego poddasza "na później", i wyjdzie mnie *do zamieszkania* 200kpln (łazienka na gotowo, panele wszędzie, kuchnia z wyposażeniem, itd.), jedynie salon nie będzie urządzony na teraz, bo mam swój pomysł na niego i ma być od razu tak jak chcę, a nie "aby było", z resztą do wszystkiego tak podchodzę. W tych 200 są koszty począwszy od zakupu projektu, jego adaptacji, przyłącza, koszty kilku podwykonawców jakich miałem u siebie (murarze tylko do ścian zewnętrznych, zatopienie siatki na elewacji i struktura, tynki wewnętrzne, wylewki). I wcale nie oszczędzałem na materiałach, typu biały styro 12cm, okna 2 szyby, wełna 20cm, itp., bo moim zdaniem nie powinno się oszczędzać na materiałach trwale zabudowywanych, można przy wykończeniówce, tzn. przy tym, co w każdej chwili można zmienić.
Poza tym, moim zdaniem kwota 200pln powinna się odnosić do stanu deweloperskiego, a przy takim założeniu mieszczę się z palcem tam, gdzie słońce nie zagląda.
Pozdrawiam i każdemu, kto ma chęci i zdolności manualne (wszystko co robiłem sam na budowie robiłem 1 raz w życiu) kibicuję przy budowie domu za 200kpln.

----------


## Antymateria

> Dla tych, którzy myślą o domu za 200kpln - DA SIĘ.


Oczywiście, że się da! Jesteś kolejną osobą w tym wątku, która to potwierdza. Opisałeś z grubsza kilka warunków, które trzeba spełnić (prosty projekt, mała powierzchnia, parterówka, większość własnej pracy).

Natomiast jeżeli ktoś buduje ekipami, nie ma czasu/umiejętności/pomocników do budowy to musi się liczyć z dużo wyższymi kosztami i w 300tyś zł się pewnie nie zmieści. 

Fajnie byłoby zobaczyć porównanie wariantów finansowych:
1. Poświęcanie się pracy i zarabianie na opłacenie ekip i materiałów
2. Poświęcenie się budowie i zrezygnowanie z pracy na rok (o ile rok wystarczy).
3. Wariant pośredni - 2/3 praca 1/3 czasu robota na budowie.

Ad 1 - najwygodniejszy sposób budowy - rola nadzorcy, koordynatora, wyciągacza portfela
Ad 2 - zajob, nie każdy może sobie na to pozwolić, pytanie jaki będzie efekt naszych umiejętności
Ad 3 - najbardziej wymagający i męczący, może okazać się bardzo czasochłonny

Ciekawy jest wariant 2. Powiedzmy, że jesteśmy w stanie oszczędzić 70tyś zł/rok za wykonywanie prac samodzielnie. To spora wypłata. Pracując 12 miesięcy za 2500zł netto/msc wychodzi 30 tyś zł. Wniosek mam z tego taki, że wariant 2 opłaca się najbardziej - im mniej zarabiamy w pracy tym bardziej opłaca się nam siedzieć na budowie. Może w efekcie się przebranżowić?  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

ja się zmieściłam w 300 tyś ekipami.
Bez ekip wyszłoby ok.220-250 tyś.

----------


## fotohobby

> Analogicznie pompą ciepła za 300zł a prądem za 1200zł


Przy COP=4 ?
Sam takiego nie osiągasz....

----------


## grend

> ja się zmieściłam w 300 tyś ekipami.
> Bez ekip wyszłoby ok.220-250 tyś.


250tysiecy ??? Raczej 180 tysiecy...
Elfir chyba nie masz pojęcia w proporcji material robocizna...

----------


## Elfir

grend - chyba wiem co wybudowałam i ile zapłaciłam za swój własny dom.
Nie miałam ekipy cieśli a dekarz był tylko do obróbek, co zmniejszyło koszty.

----------


## grend

> grend - chyba wiem co wybudowałam i ile zapłaciłam za swój własny dom.
> Nie miałam ekipy cieśli a dekarz był tylko do obróbek, co zmniejszyło koszty.


Rozumiem ze w takim razie częśc robiłaś własnymi siłami ??
Proporcja robocizna do materiałów 1-5 to jakaś fikcja chyba że masz dom 80 metrów i złote klamki..
Znam ceny poznańskie i wiem jak to wygląda...

Pospekulujmy - sama robocizna
SSO 40 tysiecy
dach 10 tysięcy
tynki 8 tysięcy
posadzki 2 tysiace
elewacja 10 tysiecy
instalaccje 20  tysiecy
montaze drzwi okien parapetów itp - 10 tysiecy
płytkarz - 8 tysiecy
kuchna  10 tysiecy
itd itd itd itd

----------


## Elfir

nie. 
Mamy z mężem dwie lewe ręce, jeśli chodzi o prace. Jedynie elektrykę częściowo robiliśmy sami, ale nie w układaniu kabli, ale montowaniu gniazdek, tablicy głównej. 
Podaję stan do zakończenia budowy, a nie do wprowadzenia się. 
Czyli bez płytek, mebli, karton-gipsów, malowania.

----------


## grend

no to na co wydałaś 250 tysięcy ? 
....i tak robocizna to nie 1-5 tylko 1-2,5

----------


## kamil2k3

Nie ma takich ekip które wybudowały by i wykończyły kompletny dom za 50 tyś.
Nawet szukając samemu ekipy do każdej pracy z osobna zwyczajnie nie da się w tej cenie wybudować i wykończyć domu przynajmniej nie w pomorskim ale i w innych zakątkach Polski wątpię.
Nie twierdzę że nie wiesz co budowaliście ale albo zarobili na materiale albo mieliście jakieś dobre znajomości i robili zupełnie po kosztach.

----------


## miloszenko

> Rozumiem ze w takim razie częśc robiłaś własnymi siłami ??
> Proporcja robocizna do materiałów 1-5 to jakaś fikcja chyba że masz dom 80 metrów i złote klamki..
> Znam ceny poznańskie i wiem jak to wygląda...
> 
> Pospekulujmy - sama robocizna
> SSO 40 tysiecy
> dach 10 tysięcy
> tynki 8 tysięcy
> posadzki 2 tysiace
> ...


Odejmij teraz z tego "wykończeniówkę" po uwagach Elfir, a także pracę dekarza i masz dokładnie tą kwotę, o której Elfir wspomniała. 20 000 za "robociznę" instalacje przy grzaniu gazem to też dużo, jeśli wszystko było na fakturę 8% to raczej będzie to koszt 12000-13000 zł. Jak zwykle ten co się już wybudował musi udowadniać, że nie jest koniem przed tymi, co jeszcze łopaty nie wbili  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Elfir

Całe wod-kan z ogrzewaniem i gazem nie kosztowało więcej jak 10 tyś. Kanalizacja i rury wody zostały doprowadzone w cenie fundamentu - w czasie robienia płyty.
Instalacje były bardzo kompaktowe, nie trzeba było prowadzić rur przez kilkanaście metrów działki, bo dom stoi 5 m od ulicy, a wszystkie urządzenia odbiorcze wody są w jednym pionie.
Jedyne co, to nie było faktur. Więc dodajcie do tej kwoty 8% oraz inne koszty prowadzenia firmy. 
Ok, robiliśmy drobne rzeczy - np. zdejmowanie szalunku, wyrównanie wykopu pod płytę, ogrodzenie i daszek nad wejściem (to robił szwagier za darmo).

edit
grend - muszę cię przeprosić. Sprawdziłam teraz listę wydatków. Takie posadzki i tynki liczę jako "materiał" łącznie, bez rozbijania na robociznę, bo nie kupowałam materiału sama, tylko przyjechała firma i zrobiła wszystko od A do Z.

Robociznę (te ok. 50-60 tyś) policzyłam biorąc pod uwagę jedynie sytuacje w których robocizna była faktycznie płacona osobno, a materiał kupowaliśmy my - czyli murarz, instalator, elektryk i dekarz od obróbki blacharskiej attyki. 

Czyli do robocizny nie wliczam tynków, wylewek, WM, montażu drzwi, okien. 

Hm... z tego by wynikało, że gdybym budowała sama ten dom, zmieściłabym się w limicie tego watka?

----------


## Arturo72

> Przy COP=4 ?
> Sam takiego nie osiągasz....


Dupnalem się oczywiście. 
Miało być razy lub dzielone na 3  :smile:

----------


## Bracianka

> Rozumiem ze w takim razie częśc robiłaś własnymi siłami ??
> Proporcja robocizna do materiałów 1-5 to jakaś fikcja chyba że masz dom 80 metrów i złote klamki..
> Znam ceny poznańskie i wiem jak to wygląda...
> 
> Pospekulujmy - sama robocizna
> SSO 40 tysiecy
> dach 10 tysięcy
> tynki 8 tysięcy
> posadzki 2 tysiace
> ...


Ja nie wiem, czy w ogóle jest sens pisać tu o cenach robocizny, skoro wątek raczej zakłada sytuację, że inwestor większość buduje sam. Ja też mogę teraz krzyknąć, że te ceny to jakieś wielkie są, bo u mnie kształtowały się tak:
1. SSO z więźbą - 25 000zł,
2. dach - 4500zł,
3. tynki - 7000zł,
4. posadzki - 1100zł,
5. instalacje (bez prądu), ale z przekopem kanalizacji pod powiatówką - 13000zł.

Reszty nie liczę, bo mąż robił sam.

----------


## Arturo72

> Ja nie wiem, czy w ogóle jest sens pisać tu o cenach robocizny, skoro wątek raczej zakłada sytuację, że inwestor większość buduje sam. Ja też mogę teraz krzyknąć, że te ceny to jakieś wielkie są, bo u mnie kształtowały się tak:
> 1. SSO z więźbą - 25 000zł,
> 2. dach - 4500zł,
> 3. tynki - 7000zł,
> 4. posadzki - 1100zł,
> 5. instalacje (bez prądu), ale z przekopem kanalizacji pod powiatówką - 13000zł.
> 
> Reszty nie liczę, bo mąż robił sam.


To ja też krzyknę za robociznę ekip  :wink: 
SSO z dachem i rynnami-36tys.zł
-tynki wewn.-5tys.zł
-tynki zewn-2tys.zł
-wylewka 2tys.zł
-elektryka i kanaliza-5tys.zł
-panele,kominek,sufity,glazura-z kolegami lub samemu ale z 2000zł poszło na to.
Reszta we własnym zakresie  :smile:

----------


## grend

> Całe wod-kan z ogrzewaniem i gazem nie kosztowało więcej jak 10 tyś. Kanalizacja i rury wody zostały doprowadzone w cenie fundamentu - w czasie robienia płyty.
> Instalacje były bardzo kompaktowe, nie trzeba było prowadzić rur przez kilkanaście metrów działki, bo dom stoi 5 m od ulicy, a wszystkie urządzenia odbiorcze wody są w jednym pionie.
> Jedyne co, to nie było faktur. Więc dodajcie do tej kwoty 8% oraz inne koszty prowadzenia firmy. 
> Ok, robiliśmy drobne rzeczy - np. zdejmowanie szalunku, wyrównanie wykopu pod płytę, ogrodzenie i daszek nad wejściem (to robił szwagier za darmo).
> 
> edit
> grend - muszę cię przeprosić. Sprawdziłam teraz listę wydatków. Takie posadzki i tynki liczę jako "materiał" łącznie, bez rozbijania na robociznę, bo nie kupowałam materiału sama, tylko przyjechała firma i zrobiła wszystko od A do Z.
> 
> Robociznę (te ok. 50-60 tyś) policzyłam biorąc pod uwagę jedynie sytuacje w których robocizna była faktycznie płacona osobno, a materiał kupowaliśmy my - czyli murarz, instalator, elektryk i dekarz od obróbki blacharskiej attyki. 
> ...


Jestem samorobem gdyby ktos mi wybudowal dom za 50 tysiecy bez materiału to bym nie robił tego sam....

----------


## grend

> Ja nie wiem, czy w ogóle jest sens pisać tu o cenach robocizny, skoro wątek raczej zakłada sytuację, że inwestor większość buduje sam. Ja też mogę teraz krzyknąć, że te ceny to jakieś wielkie są, bo u mnie kształtowały się tak:
> 1. SSO z więźbą - 25 000zł,
> 2. dach - 4500zł,
> 3. tynki - 7000zł,
> 4. posadzki - 1100zł,
> 5. instalacje (bez prądu), ale z przekopem kanalizacji pod powiatówką - 13000zł.
> 
> Reszty nie liczę, bo mąż robił sam.


montaż rolet
montaz okien
montaz drzwi
montaz parapetów
montaz kominka
montaz WM
montaż sufitów podwieszanych

itd, itd itd

..... ceny poznańskie i kiedy material kosztowal 250 tysięcy pln...
Widziałem wycene poleconej firmy za SSO - dom 220 metrów cena 111 tysięcy pln

----------


## Bracianka

> montaż rolet
> montaz okien
> montaz drzwi
> montaz parapetów
> montaz kominka
> montaz WM
> montaż sufitów podwieszanych
> 
> itd, itd itd
> ...


Rolet nie mamy, nie zdecydowaliśmy się, kominka nie chcieliśmy, bo na nic nam nie potrzebny - całą resztę, jak napisałam, robił mąż. Dla mnie nie ma sensu się licytować, bo:
1. jak sam piszesz, ceny są różne, moje są podkarpackie, innych nie znam, no może trochę lubelskie, które i tak są wyższe,
2. za 200000zł raczej nie buduje się ekipami, ew. ekipy ogranicza do minimum.

BTW, nie dałabym 50000zł za mój SSO, sorry, dla mnie to zdzierstwo.

----------


## Elfir

nie mam rolet, nie mam kominka, nie mam sufitów podwieszanych i nie mam parapetów wewnetrznych

----------


## Bracianka

> nie mam rolet, nie mam kominka, nie mam sufitów podwieszanych i nie mam parapetów wewnetrznych


Głupie pytanie, masz gdzieś zdjęcie okna bez parapetu? Jestem ciekawa, jak to wygląda i jak rozwiązane? Czy np. jakieś meble stoją?

----------


## Elfir

nie mam, bo jeszcze nie zamontowałam. Wnęka tymczasowo jest wykończona tynkiem i pomalowana farbą.
Tylko w kuchni jest z płyty meblowej, z tej samej co meble, a w łazience z płytek.
Meble większość ze starego mieszkania.

----------


## Bracianka

A, bo będziesz montować później, my wkuwaliśmy przed tynkami.

----------


## m104

A co myslicie o tym http://www.domza150tysiecy.pl/ ?

----------


## Elfir

przed nim budowali architekci z raw studio za podobną kwotę.

----------


## meczesiu

> A co myslicie o tym http://www.domza150tysiecy.pl/ ?


bardzo fajny projekt, przemyślany układ 150 tyś stan deweloperski  realny metoda gospodarcza

----------


## kaszpir007

> bardzo fajny projekt, przemyślany układ 150 tyś stan deweloperski  realny metoda gospodarcza


Tyle że na stronce jest napisane ...


"Mam nadzieje, że już wkrótce przekonają sie Państwo, że to możliwe wybudować dom nie poświęcając więcej niż 150 tysięcy zł na meteriały."

Więc jeśli ktoś wszystko sam wykona i nie będzie płacił za żadnych fachowców to mu się uda w tej cenie ....

Cudów nie ma  :smile:

----------


## meczesiu

> Tyle że na stronce jest napisane ...
> 
> 
> "Mam nadzieje, że już wkrótce przekonają sie Państwo, że to możliwe wybudować dom nie poświęcając więcej niż 150 tysięcy zł na meteriały."
> 
> Więc jeśli ktoś wszystko sam wykona i nie będzie płacił za żadnych fachowców to mu się uda w tej cenie ....
> 
> Cudów nie ma


Sam buduję metodą gospodarczą dom do ok 100m2, wiec wiem o czym mowa. do stanu deweloperskiego nie dużo mi już brakuje, a nie wydałem jeszcze 100 tyś.

----------


## agao_83

> Sam buduję metodą gospodarczą dom do ok 100m2, wiec wiem o czym mowa. do stanu deweloperskiego nie dużo mi już brakuje, a nie wydałem jeszcze 100 tyś.


*MECZESIU* jaki domek budujesz jeśli można wiedzieć i co robisz sam?  :smile:  kwota za deweloperski na poziomie 100tys imponująca  :smile:

----------


## meczesiu

> *MECZESIU* jaki domek budujesz jeśli można wiedzieć i co robisz sam?  kwota za deweloperski na poziomie 100tys imponująca


projekt kornel energo. Napisalem prawie deweloperski a nie deweloperski za 100 tys, do deweloperskuegobrakuje mi ocieplenia sufitow podwieszanych i jakis pierdul. Jeszcze jakies 20 tys. Wszystko robie sam oprocz posadzek z miksokreta firma wziela 1050 zl, ciesla do pomocy za 9 dni wzial 1450 zl

----------


## m104

a centralne instalacje elek. juz masz? Dziwne bo same instalacje kosztują ok 35 tys (sam materiał).... 
Prowadzisz gdzieś dziennik budowy lub coś w tym stylu?

----------


## meczesiu

> a centralne instalacje elek. juz masz? Dziwne bo same instalacje kosztują ok 35 tys (sam materiał).... 
> Prowadzisz gdzieś dziennik budowy lub coś w tym stylu?


nie wiem  skad masz te ceny. Mam ogrzewAnie podlogowe w calym domu w systemie ferro, hydraulike, elektryke,  tynki. Nie mam jeszcze kupionego pieca gazowego i podlaczonej kotlowni.  Robie wszystko  sam i z pomoca rodziny. Skrzynke elektryczna podlaczyl mi elektryk. Nie mial  zastrzezen do instalacji.

----------


## Jola&Marcin

> a centralne instalacje elek. juz masz? Dziwne bo same instalacje kosztują ok 35 tys (sam materiał).... 
> Prowadzisz gdzieś dziennik budowy lub coś w tym stylu?


Ciekawe... Mi wyszło koło 7 tysięcy za materiał na prąd, wodę, CO (z grzejnikami) i kanalizę. Większość zakupów przez internet. 
A co do całości - aż sobie podliczyłem wszystkie wydatki i jakby nie liczyć wychodzi za materiały niecałe 80 tys. Wiadomo, że nie wpisywałem w zeszyt kilku gwoździ czy worka cementu. Ale nawet, gdyby nawet zaokrąglić do 85 tys., to chyba nieźle. Z tym, że w tym już mam wszystko do wstawienia mebli, nawet płytki czy farby. Roboty i papierologii nie liczę, bo to każdy musi doliczyć po swojemu. SSZ robiłem ze znajomymi, prąd z ojcem, kilka profili pomógł mi przykręcić szwagier, ekipa była do tynków i wylewek (robiłem za pomocnika), resztę robiłem absolutnie sam. Ekipę wezmę jeszcze do ocieplenia i podbitki, bo sam zwyczajnie nie zdążę przed zimą. Wyliczyli za wszystko koło 17 tysięcy. 
Z "samoróbstwem" mam o tyle łatwiej, że pracuję na zmiany, więc np. przed "nocką" robię cały dzień, potem w pracy jakoś przeleci na odpowiedniej ilości kofeiny, a z pracy znów na budowę  :wink:  Pewnie przez to za mało czasu spędzam z rodziną, czasem mam już dość budowy, ale już za kilka tygodni jest nadzieja na przeprowadzkę (na razie na dół, poddasze będę kończył mieszkając), więc powolutku idzie do końca  :smile: 

Zapomniałem jeszcze o ekipie do dachu - "fachowcy" z cyklu "strach się bać", ale wspomnieć trzeba  :wink:

----------


## m104

7 tys wszystko? Sam piec tyle wychodzi chyba ze koze wstawić  :razz: 
Też chcę ruszyć z budową w następnym roku i też będę wykonywał ok 80 % prac. 
Liczę ze w 200 tys się zamieszczę w stanie deweloperskim. Mój projekt to bw-36 wariant 4 (bez garażu chcę) lub Z102 .

----------


## Jola&Marcin

Pieca w to nie wliczałem. Ale oczywiście jest już kupiony nie za 7, ale 2150 zł  :smile:  Kocioł Aristona.

----------


## DEZET

> bardzo fajny projekt, przemyślany układ 150 tyś stan deweloperski  realny metoda gospodarcza


Uważam, że dach kopertowy w tym przypadku nie jest dobrym pomysłem. Do tego krycie dachówką= sporo strat materiału. Tańsze jest zrobienie zwykłego dwuspadowego dachu. Wiązary można przeprojektować i zrobić większy strych (z prostymi ścianami). 
Kwota 150k mało realna do osiągnięcia, bo to wychodzi ok.1415/m2. Nikomu -jeśli dobrze pamiętam- nie udało się tutaj takiej ceny m2 uzyskać.

----------


## gambit565

> Uważam, że dach kopertowy w tym przypadku nie jest dobrym pomysłem. Do tego krycie dachówką= sporo strat materiału. Tańsze jest zrobienie zwykłego dwuspadowego dachu. Wiązary można przeprojektować i zrobić większy strych (z prostymi ścianami). 
> Kwota 150k mało realna do osiągnięcia, bo to wychodzi ok.1415/m2. Nikomu -jeśli dobrze pamiętam- nie udało się tutaj takiej ceny m2 uzyskać.


mam te same odczucia patrzac na dach

----------


## fotohobby

Jak porównywałem ostatnio dach dwuspadowy, versus kopertowy, to soę okazało, że wcale nie ma takich różnic.
Przy kopertowym odpada naprawdę sporo m2 ścian zewnętrznych, ktore trzeba wybudować, ocieploć i otynkować.
zobacz na swoim projekcie, jaka powierzchnia ścian odpadłaby, gdyby okap sięgał tak, jak ma elewacji frontowej.

Tu akurat kąt nachylenia dachu nie jest spory, ale jak ktoś ma 35-40 stopni to robi się koszt....

----------


## takiWaćpan

Widzę, że akurat weszło na temat dachów to może się podepnę z pytaniem. Czy wedle Waszej wiedzy płytki kolczaste jako element montażowy przy budowie dachu są dobrym pomysłem? Nie wiem, czy używam właściwej terminologii, ale chodzi o łączenia belek w ramach więźby dachowej. Głównie chodzi mi o to, czy będzie to wytrzymałe.

----------


## m104

> Widzę, że akurat weszło na temat dachów to może się podepnę z pytaniem. Czy wedle Waszej wiedzy płytki kolczaste jako element montażowy przy budowie dachu są dobrym pomysłem? Nie wiem, czy używam właściwej terminologii, ale chodzi o łączenia belek w ramach więźby dachowej. Głównie chodzi mi o to, czy będzie to wytrzymałe.


Raczej wątek jest o czym inym od 09-03-2006 10:28  :Smile:

----------


## Umka

> Widzę, że akurat weszło na temat dachów to może się podepnę z pytaniem. Czy wedle Waszej wiedzy płytki kolczaste jako element montażowy przy budowie dachu są dobrym pomysłem? Nie wiem, czy używam właściwej terminologii, ale chodzi o łączenia belek w ramach więźby dachowej. Głównie chodzi mi o to, czy będzie to wytrzymałe.


Plytki dobrze trzymaja wiazary, ale tam przekroje sa niewielkie. Natomiast przy tradycyjnej wiezbie raczej uzywa sie gwozdzi i srub.

----------


## jajmar

> Plytki dobrze trzymaja wiazary, ale tam przekroje sa niewielkie. Natomiast przy tradycyjnej wiezbie raczej uzywa sie gwozdzi i srub.


Jak ktos ma przenośna prasę taką o nacisku z 50 ton to może i płytki na budowie montować. Tu jest roznica a nie w tradycji czy grubości elementów.

----------


## DEZET

> Jak porównywałem ostatnio dach dwuspadowy, versus kopertowy, to soę okazało, że wcale nie ma takich różnic.
> Przy kopertowym odpada naprawdę sporo m2 ścian zewnętrznych, ktore trzeba wybudować, ocieploć i otynkować.
> zobacz na swoim projekcie, jaka powierzchnia ścian odpadłaby, gdyby okap sięgał tak, jak ma elewacji frontowej.
> 
> Tu akurat kąt nachylenia dachu nie jest spory, ale jak ktoś ma 35-40 stopni to robi się koszt....


Materiału na każdy kawałek dachu trzeba naciąć pod kątem, nie trafisz raczej, żeby wykorzystać to co zostało, czyli odpad, za który płaciłeś. Łatwiej postawić niewielką ścianę, niż kombinować z dachem- tym bardziej jak się to samemu chce robić.. Zyskujesz też kilka metrów strychu, który zawsze się przyda.

 W moim przypadku ok. 20m2 ściany szczytowej, ale tylko dlatego, że musiałem zmienić kąt dachu. W oryginale wyszło by dużo mniej. Za to mam na górze ok.80m2 od1,45 do 2,5m wysokości. No i mój dom nie miał dachu kopertowego  :wink:

----------


## lotpaj

> Raczej wątek jest o czym inym od 09-03-2006 10:28


Oj cicho!
Mamy 2016r., a niektórzy myślą, że budowlańcy i hydraulicy, zrobią im ściany i ogrzewanie podłogowe za tysioncpińcet złotych i jeszcze dwie stówki "się urwie".
Nie budź ich ze snu.

----------


## Elfir

lotpaj - jakbyś jednak, zamiast przelotnego spojrzenia i rzucenia komentarzem, przeczytał ostatnie kilka stron, zauważyłbyś, że nikt nie bierze pod uwagę budowlańców i hydraulików. Mowa jest o samodzielnym budowaniu.

----------


## lotpaj

Tylko, że ten wątek powinien mieć temat:
JAK SAMEMU POSTAWIĆ DOM W 10 LAT!?
A to troszeczkę odbiega od tytułu...

----------


## Elfir

lotpaj - na tym forum ludzie budują własne domy samodzielnie a jednak poniżej tych 10 lat.
I ty piszą osoby zainteresowane domem za 200 tyś a nie domem postawionym w najkrótszym czasie. Nic tu od tytułu nie odbiega, poza twoimi uwagami.

----------


## Jola&Marcin

> Tylko, że ten wątek powinien mieć temat:
> JAK SAMEMU POSTAWIĆ DOM W 10 LAT!?
> A to troszeczkę odbiega od tytułu...


Zaczęliśmy 1 czerwca ubiegłego roku, jak się nic nieprzewidzianego nie wydarzy, to w sierpniu wchodzimy na dół.

----------


## kaszpir007

Ja podziwiam takich którzy sami budują , choć słowo "sami" w większości nie jest prawdą , bo często korzystają z pracy innych którym nic nie płacą ...
Druga rzecz że samodzielne budowanie to bardzo często fuszerka na fuszerce i mnóstwo błędów , bo nie ma co ukrywać w internecie "nie znajdzie się wszystkiego" fachowcy mają dużą wiedzę i wieloletnie doświadczenie i wiedzą jak sobie poradzić z rożnymi problemami i jak unikać błędów ...
To jest właśnie doświadczenia za które płaci człowiek który korzysta z ich usług ...
Inna rzecz to szybkość prac  , a jak mówią czas to pieniądz ..
Amator NIGDY nie wykona prac tak dobrze jak doświadczony fachowiec ...


Mi dom będzie budowała firma. Firma która posiada koparkę , spychacz , ciągnik , rusztowania i mnóstwo sprzętu budowlanego , firma której prace widziałem.
Cena za SSO + kompletny dach jaką wynegocjowałem uważam za bardzo dobra.

Oczywiście można szkolić się i nonstop czytać , ale tak jak pisałem jest takie coś jak praktyka i doświadczenie a tego żaden amator nie przyswoi ...

Budowa "gospodarcza" to modne "słowo" wśród osób których NIE STAĆ na dom a chcą udowodnić wszystkim że stać...

Taka jest prawda. Budową domów na całym świecie zajmują się firmy budowlane . Dom to taki sam towar jak inny i tyle ...

TV czy samochodu też samemu się nie robi się a kupuje ...

Zadaniem kupującego jest wybrać odpowiedni dom , dopasować go do siebie , zatrudnić firmę która wykona aranżację wnętrz i itd i się do gotowego domu wprowadzić...

----------


## m104

kaszpir007  -  żebyś widział co fachowcy robią to byś się zdziwił. 
Owszem efekt końcowy b.ładny płyteczki, gładż położona równo ale tam w środku pod tą "ładnością" jest wszystko na odpi.... bo wiadomo u nich dopiero sprawdza się przysłowie "czas to pieniądz". Oczywiście zdarzają się wyjątki tak jak i we wszystkim i wszędzie.

Wracając do tematu wolę pracować do południ i tyrać do wieczora i weekendy- wtedy mam swoją wypłatę plus czyjąś komu bym ją oddał. Przecież przez całe życie nie będzie tak wyglądało- najpierw praca później przyjemność  :Smile:

----------


## kaszpir007

> kaszpir007  -  żebyś widział co fachowcy robią to byś się zdziwił. 
> Owszem efekt końcowy b.ładny płyteczki, gładż położona równo ale tam w środku pod tą "ładnością" jest wszystko na odpi.... bo wiadomo u nich dopiero sprawdza się przysłowie "czas to pieniądz". Oczywiście zdarzają się wyjątki tak jak i we wszystkim i wszędzie.
> 
> Wracając do tematu wolę pracować do południ i tyrać do wieczora i weekendy- wtedy mam swoją wypłatę plus czyjąś komu bym ją oddał. Przecież przez całe życie nie będzie tak wyglądało- najpierw praca później przyjemność


Ale może inaczej ...
Są fachowcy i są partacze ...

Fachowiec wykonuje swoją pracę fachowo i dokładnie , bo zależy mu na pracy i na "polecaniu" go ...
Najlepszą reklamą jest dobra opinia o nim i przekazanie "zaufanego fachowca" innym osobom ...
Tacy fachowy wiedzą , że jak schrzanią robotę to stracą wielu następnych klientów , bo wiele fachowców ma klientów dzięki "polecaniu" ...

Sam znam ludzi którzy miesiącami czekają na wybranego fachowca i wolą dopłacić aby było wykonane tak jak powinno ..

Ja pamietam jak kiedyś odbierałem swoje nowe mieszkanie to płytkarz był umówiony. Drogi , ale wiedziałem że robi dobrze bo widziałem jego efekty i z jego pracy byłem bardzo zadowolony. Zostawiłem klucze do domu i wykonał cały remont. 

Większość tych "fachowców" to są ludzie którzy są "dostępni od ręki" i robią za stawki dużo niższe niż inni fachowcy którzy nie zrobią od "ręki" ...

Są rzeczy które wiem że mogę wykonać sam i czuję się na siłach , ale są rzeczy które wymagają dużej wiedzy , doświadczenia i odpowiedniego sprzętu i tego się nie tykam ...

----------


## kemot_p

> Taka jest prawda. Budową domów na całym świecie zajmują się firmy budowlane . Dom to taki sam towar jak inny i tyle ...


Ale Polska to nie cały świat. U nas budowa domu przez firmę to dla bardzo wielu osób towar nadal luksusowy. Domu do innych towarów nie porównuj - nie stać Cie na prawie nową fure to kupujesz 15 letnią, która zamiast 150k, kosztuje 15. Z domem tak się nie da, więc trzeba kombinować. Ja podziwiam i trzmam kciuki za samorobow zamiast "mądrować".

----------


## michalck81

kaszpir
zejdź na ziemię, masz 2 lewe ręce do budowlanki i się na tym nie znasz to bulisz, ktoś inny ma umiejętności i czas to robi samemu. Co ci nie pasuje?

----------


## scott23adams

Można wybudować i WYBUDOWAĆ.
Wybudować wybudujesz... wystarczy mocno ścisnąć pośladki i nie wypuszczać ołówka/długopisu/kalkulatora z ręki.
Wykończeniówka to już całkowicie różny temat i tu praktycznie nie ma górnego pułapu

----------


## Slyder

czasami wiara w znajomość i fachowość budowlańców jest zbyt duża. Wielu robi tak bo tak się zawsze robiło (np. wylewanie fundamentów do poziomu gruntu, ocieplanie 5 styropianu, czy nawet u mojego sąsiada po co docinać kawałek styropianu jak można wrzucić tam pół worka kleju). Z drugiej strony jak trafi się na porządnego majstra to robota idzie sprawnie. Tutaj przykładem niech będzie zalewanie stropu gdzie u szwagra trwało to 8 godzin w 6 osób. Wyrównywaliśmy beton deską którą ciągnęliśmy bo bokach ścian, beton zaczynał gęstnąć a nam ręce odpadały. U mnie murarz wziął deskę doczepioną do kijka i wygładził beton w 30 minut. Aż sam uśmiech cisnął się na usta. Ja u siebie poszedłem na połowiczne załatwienie sprawy. Mam murarza a ja robię jako pomocnik. We 2 walczymy i praca z osobą która się zna sprawia tylko ogromną przyjemność.

----------


## Jola&Marcin

> Ja podziwiam takich którzy sami budują , choć słowo "sami" w większości nie jest prawdą , bo często korzystają z pracy innych którym nic nie płacą ...
> Druga rzecz że samodzielne budowanie to bardzo często fuszerka na fuszerce i mnóstwo błędów , bo nie ma co ukrywać w internecie "nie znajdzie się wszystkiego" fachowcy mają dużą wiedzę i wieloletnie doświadczenie i wiedzą jak sobie poradzić z rożnymi problemami i jak unikać błędów ...


Przypadek z domu rodzinnego - z przedłużanych przez "fachowców" za ciężkie pieniądze zresztą okapów przy pierwszym większym wietrze "odlatała" blacha. Marcinek niefachowiec zrobił i trzyma do dziś. Firma porządna, a jakże - mają koparkę, rusztowania, drabiny i Bóg wie, co jeszcze. Ale nie mają czasu i dokładności jakie staram się mieć ja robiąc u siebie i dla siebie.

----------


## DEZET

Narzędzia są potrzebne, ale bez przesady. Sprzęt ciężki u mnie na budowie: koparko spycharka na początku i do zasypania fundamentu, dźwig producenta wiązarów do ich montażu, ciężarówki wożące piasek i ziemię. Reszta to podstawowe narzędzia elektryczne: piła, wiertarka, wkrętarka i kupa narzędzi ręcznych, których nawet nie ma sensu wymieniać. To, że firma ma ciężki sprzęt nic nie znaczy- nie musi być wykorzystany, a za jego utrzymanie płaci klient.  
Po prostu trzeba mieć głowę na karku i myśleć przed zrobieniem czegoś zamiast po.

----------


## fotohobby

Z ekipami budowlanymi jest taki problem, że panuje w nich duż rotacja.
I dlatego nie da się powiedzieć, że ekipa,, ktora dwa lata temu postawiła dom,  zrobiła tynki, czy elewację jest tak samo dobra.

Prosty przykład - moja ekipa od SSO była idealna. Szybka, dokładna, czysta. Tynkarze, czy montażyści okien poświęcili wiele ciepłych słów jej pracy.
Dwa lata temu robiłem elewacje - styropian kleileś sam, bo chciałem mieć pewność, źe zrobione do bedzie dobrze, a ta samą ekipę wziąłem do wykonania kleju i siatki.
Od razu widziałem, ża skład sie znienił w 75% i nowi radzą sobie trochę gorzej....
Arturo72 ekipa wybudowała SSO sprawnie, on ją polecał, a za dwa dwa forumowicz skorzystał i miał początkowo sporo zastrzeżeń...


Do kaszpira: 
To nieprawda, że dobry fachowiec zawsze zrobi robotę lepiej, niż amator.
Uważam, źe nie znalazłbym ekipy, ktora ocieplilaby mi elewacje tak dokładnie, jak ja zrobiłem to z ojcem.
Robiliśmy to trzy tygodnie, ale żyletki nie dało się wcisnąć. 
Ekipa pewnie zrobiłaby w tym czasie pięć takich domów, ale śmiało mógłbym stanąć do porównania tych prac.

Podobnie ma się z WM. Lepiej raczej trudno byłoby ją zrobić, góra tak samo, tylko znaczne drożej....

----------


## lotpaj

> Ja podziwiam takich którzy sami budują , choć słowo "sami" w większości nie jest prawdą , bo często korzystają z pracy innych którym nic nie płacą ...


Ja również podziwiam takich ludzi, którzy innym, za ich pracę, nic nie płacą.
To się trochę kupy nie trzyma, bo jeszcze nikt w Polsce nie ma i nie będzie miał szwagra/brata, żeby ten za darmo mu np. poddasze ocieplił.
To ZAWSZE  jest transakcja zwrotna, bo jak szwagier będzie musiał np. wywieźć obornik ze stodoły, to do kogo zadzwoni?
Także nie ma tak, że ktoś coś ci zrobi gratis. Na pewno nie w rodzinie. Ty też będziesz musiał kiedyś poświęcić swój czas, aby bratu/szwagrowi wynagrodzić, a niejednokrotnie będą ci ten dom wypominali, że pomogli, Za pare lat.
Taka ludzka natura i tego nie oszukasz.

Pewnie tutaj większość forumowiczów, którym pomagał szwagier, by się zgodziła z moją tezą, ale im się nie chce roztrząsać spraw rodzinnych na forum, bo i po co?

----------


## grend

> Ja podziwiam takich którzy sami budują , choć słowo "sami" w większości nie jest prawdą , bo często korzystają z pracy innych którym nic nie płacą ...
> Druga rzecz że samodzielne budowanie to bardzo często fuszerka na fuszerce i mnóstwo błędów , bo nie ma co ukrywać w internecie "nie znajdzie się wszystkiego" fachowcy mają dużą wiedzę i wieloletnie doświadczenie i wiedzą jak sobie poradzić z rożnymi problemami i jak unikać błędów ...
> To jest właśnie doświadczenia za które płaci człowiek który korzysta z ich usług ...
> Inna rzecz to szybkość prac  , a jak mówią czas to pieniądz ..
> Amator NIGDY nie wykona prac tak dobrze jak doświadczony fachowiec ...
> 
> 
> Mi dom będzie budowała firma. Firma która posiada koparkę , spychacz , ciągnik , rusztowania i mnóstwo sprzętu budowlanego , firma której prace widziałem.
> Cena za SSO + kompletny dach jaką wynegocjowałem uważam za bardzo dobra.
> ...


Ja buduje dom sam bo wiem jak to wykonuja ekipy. Różnica polega tez na tym ze ja wiem jak to powinno wygladac i jak sprawdzic czy jest to dobrze wykonane. Osoba niezwiazana z budownictwem pewnych rzeczy nie widzi.... Budowa domu jest prosta ,bardzo prosta.

----------


## kamil2k3

@kaszpir007  jesteś idealną owcą do strzyżenia  :big grin:  
Wybacz slogan nie chce Cię urazić, ale w du*ie byłeś i g*wno widziałeś skoro piszesz, że amator NIGDY nie zrobi lepiej jak firma, jest wręcz odwrotnie !!! firma robi szybko bo dla niej liczy się zysk i następny klient a nie żeby z pierdołami się bawić.

Samemu robiąc dla siebie owszem zrobisz to 2 razy wolniej ale dlatego że się przykładasz ! 
Ja buduję dom na milimetry jaka firma budowlana tak robi ? jednostka miary zaczyna się od centymetrów na budowie, a i w CM często nie mogą się zmieścić.
Poczytaj sobie lepiej forum bo jakoś ludzie co i rusz narzekają na ekipy praktycznie nie ma domu w którym ktoś by nie miał jakiegoś problemu z ekipami więc nie gadaj takich głupot cytuję  że amator NIGDY nie zrobi lepiej bo zrobi.

Przyznam rację trwa to dłużej, ale może komuś się zwyczajnie nie spieszy ?

Tekst że budując samemu tak naprawdę nie stać Cię na dom jest żałosny jak  możesz tak pisać publicznie to nie wiem ? 
Ja buduję sam i nawet kredytu nie biorę owszem mogę się szarpnąć założyć pętlę na 30 lat za 400 tyś i tylko palcem pokazywać, ale po co skoro sam zrobię lepiej i znacznie taniej przy okazji unikając kredytu za którymi zwyczajnie nie przepadam.

Skoro domy się powinno tylko kupować nie robić samemu jak to twierdzisz to co z osobą która jest budowlańcem stawia innym domy i chciała by zrobić też taki dla siebie ?
Wtedy co muszę inną firmę zatrudnić ? bo jak sam robię to bieda i ogólnie wszystko źle ? To są jaja jakieś  :big grin:   :big grin: 

Mój tata jest budowlańcem stawiał wszystko od domów po bloki wielorodzinne, ja z budowlanką nie mam wiele wspólnego, ale raz mi pokarze przykładam się i radzę sobie całkiem dobrze z większością prac budowa domu jest prosta ...
Dałeś sobie wmówić że to jest fizyka kwantowa gdzie tak naprawdę nie ma tam żadnej tajemnej nauki.
Porównujesz TV czy samochody do budowy domu Tv (płyty główne) nie składają ludzie a maszyny NXT (zakładam że nie wiesz co to więc takie urządzenie do nakładania bardzo szybko komponentów elektronicznych itd.)
Dlatego się ich w domu nie robi a rzeczy które składa się ręcznie jak głośniki wiązki itd bez problemu poskładał byś sam z użyciem zwykłego wkrętaka.
Tak się przypadkiem składa że pracuję w branży więc porównanie zupełnie nie trafione.
Stopień zaawansowania technicznego TV i budowy domu nawet nie porównuję.

Mogę długo przytaczać argumenty, ale w skrócie mylisz się bardzo.

----------


## Umka

*kamil2k3*, 
kaszpir zyje w innym wszechswiecie i probuje wszystkich przekonac ze nasz jest popsuty... Niech i dalej w spokoju kupuje TV i domy :stir the pot: , wybudowane koparka, spychaczem i ciagnikiem. Aha, no i rusztowania, rzecz jasna, gdzie bez nich... Tylko strzyc!




> @kaszpir007  jesteś idealną owcą do strzyżenia  
> Wybacz slogan nie chce Cię urazić, ale w du*ie byłeś i g*wno widziałeś skoro piszesz, że amator NIGDY nie zrobi lepiej jak firma, jest wręcz odwrotnie !!! firma robi szybko bo dla niej liczy się zysk i następny klient a nie żeby z pierdołami się bawić.
> 
> ...
> 
> Mogę długo przytaczać argumenty, ale w skrócie mylisz się bardzo.

----------


## kaszpir007

> @kaszpir007  jesteś idealną owcą do strzyżenia  
> Wybacz slogan nie chce Cię urazić, ale w du*ie byłeś i g*wno widziałeś skoro piszesz, że amator NIGDY nie zrobi lepiej jak firma, jest wręcz odwrotnie !!! firma robi szybko bo dla niej liczy się zysk i następny klient a nie żeby z pierdołami się bawić.


Czyli co ? Rozumiem że większość ludzi w Polsce jak i na świecie to owce do strzyżenia ?

Bo jakoś w PL i na świecie budowę domu zleca innym firmą które mają doświadczenie w budowie lub w danych dziedzinach ..

W Polsce i tak ludzie są "bardziej świadomi" albo bardziej biedni , bo na zachodzie domy pod klucz i to z pełną aranżacją wnętrz budują specjalizowane firmy i klient wybiera dom z katalogu , umawia się , dopasuje do siebie i po pewnym czasie się wprowadza ...

W czasie budowy domu zajmuje się zarabianiem pieniędzy , spedza czas wolny po pracy zajmując się rodziną , dziećmi , wypoczynkiem lub jakiś hobby ..

Naprawdę nikt nie marzy o tym aby po pracy zasuwać do innej pracy i to pracy fizycznej , męczącej i wyczerpującej ...

W PL jest trochę inaczej ,bo ludzi mało kiedy stać aby zlecić to wszystko jednej firmie i kombinują i sami robią za logistykę i za poszukiwania firemek które zajmą się budową i nie ma się co oszukiwać szukają najtańszych firm , a w większości najtańsze firmy to zwykli partacze i amatorzy ...

Tych co sami budują jest garstka i tyle ...

Ty robisz za pomocnika , bo masz ojca który jest budowlańcem. Zapewne gdyby Twój ojciec był krawcem to wątpie abyś podjął się "samodzielnej" budowy domu .. 

Każdy może mieć własną opinię. 

Ja zajmuję się logistyką i wyszukiwaniem wykonawców i tutaj można zaoszczędzić olbrzymią kasę , bo wyceny jakie otrzymałem były naprawdę mocno rozbieżne i wyceny były nawet 3x droższe od najtańszej ...
Dom będzie budować mi firma z mojej bliskiej obecnej okolicy , której prace od wielu lat moge śledzić , bo działa w moim sąsiedztwie ..
Dodatkowo będzie kierownik budowy nie dla papierka ale taki który faktycznie rzetelnie zajmuje się swoją robotę , a firma która będzie robiła wie że jak się sprawdzą to później będą wynajmowani do dalszych robót ...
Dodatkowo właściciel mieszka kilka domów dalej , więc wiem gdzie uderzyć  :wink:

----------


## kaszpir007

> *kamil2k3*, 
> kaszpir zyje w innym wszechswiecie i probuje wszystkich przekonac ze nasz jest popsuty... Niech i dalej w spokoju kupuje TV i domy, wybudowane koparka, spychaczem i ciagnikiem. Aha, no i rusztowania, rzecz jasna, gdzie bez nich... Tylko strzyc!


Nikogo nie mam zamiaru przekonywać , każdy może mieć własne zdanie ...

Większość domów w Polsce wybudowały firmy a ludzie (inwestorzy) zajmowali się wyszukiwaniem firm i materiałów i tyle ...
Tych co sami zbudowali jest garstka ...
Są też ludzie który nie chcą się bawić w dokumentacje , chodzić po urzędach , nadzorować , szukać i wybierają gotowe domy na które firma daje gwarancję i fakturę ...

Każdy jest inny i każdy inaczej podchodzi do tematu ...

----------


## MD.

Ja bym nie poszedł w wariant budowy domu pod klucz. Sam też nie buduję swojego domu. Ja poszedłem w wariant właśnie logistyczny. Czyli z ekipami rozliczam się wyłącznie za robociznę. Materiał jest po mojej stronie. Dodatkowo bardzo staranna, ale też i bardzo czasochłonna selekcja wykonawców. Takie podejście moim zdaniem daje niegorszy efekt niż u Tych co piszą tutaj, że tylko samodzielne budowanie daje odpowiednią jakość. Zaręczam, że są jeszcze ekipy, które poważnie podchodzą do sprawy i robią swoją robotę bardzo rzetelnie. 

Oczywistym jest, że takie podejście jest droższe niż samodzielne budowanie, ale to jest zawsze kalkulacja kosztów i korzyści. Jeżeli ja zarobię więcej robiąc swoją robotę niżbym zaoszczędził rezygnując z życia zawodowego i poświęcając się całkowicie budowie to wybór jest dla mnie oczywisty.

----------


## c32bud

> ......
> 
> Oczywistym jest, że takie podejście jest droższe niż samodzielne budowanie, ale to jest zawsze kalkulacja kosztów i korzyści. Jeżeli ja zarobię więcej robiąc swoją robotę niżbym zaoszczędził rezygnując z życia zawodowego i poświęcając się całkowicie budowie to wybór jest dla mnie oczywisty.


Myślę, że to najcelniejsza puenta tej dyskusji... 
Jak masz ojca, wujka, szwagra lub sam jesteś osobą która może proces budowy wykonać a przy okazji nie masz możliwości w tym czasie zarobić więcej pracując zawodowo to jeżeli masz motywację i przeświadczenie, że zrobisz lepiej, taniej itd to bierzesz budowę na swoje barki... gdzieś już to pisałem: wielki szacun dla tych osób czuję... 
u mnie momentami pracowała ekipa 7 osobowa dobrze wiedząca co maja robić bo prawie nie musieli rozmawiać, kto był wolny zabierał się za kolejną rzecz do zrobienia bez instrukcji od kierownika itp... Nawet nie chcę sobie wyobrażac ile by mi zajęło (i ile siły kosztowało) zrobienie tego "samemu"  :Smile:

----------


## Elfir

W Francji niby buduje deweloper od A do Z. Polka, która widziała, jak on buduje, przegoniła go na etapie wykończeniówki i sama wszystko poprawiała po ekipie z francuskim mężem .  Ludzie, w porównaniu z warunkami polskimi zamożni.

----------


## firewall

Dyskusja w tym wątku o tym czy budować firmą od A do Z nie ma większego sensu. Jeśli ma być 200 000zł to nie ma szans na ekipy. 
Budowanie samemu pochłania masę czasu i środków przeciwbólowych/przeciwzapalnych, ale ma się satysfakcję i świadomość jak coś powstawało. 
Gdy buduje firma różnie to jest. U sąsiada budowała firma i momentami był to horror ( przy wylewaniu stropu ściana zaczęła odchylać się od pionu i trzeba było robić zastrzały ze stempli aby nie runęła, strop miał pęknięcia na całej grubości itd. - na szczęście sąsiad był w tym czasie na wakacjach więc nie dostał zawału)).
Ale przy tanim domu i tak trzeba wykonać masę prac samemu.

----------


## imrahil

to ja byłem od tej ekipy polecanej przez Arturo72. na początku było ciężko, ale częste kontrolowanie i pokazywanie palcem co i jak (w tym rozbiórka kawałka ściany) sprawiło, że ostatecznie skończyło się dobrze i rozstaliśmy się w przyjaźni. za to szef ekipy mówił, że buduje też czasem dla deweloperów i tam liczy się czas i pieniądz, więc generalnie na takich budowach są fuszerki na każdym kroku i sam by takiego domu nie kupił. to samo mówił mój elektryk, mający doświadczenie w wykonywaniu instalacji dla firm deweloperskich - tam ponoć nadal się zdarza, że gniazdka wiszą na kablach 1,5 mm2, a przewody ciągnie się najkrótszą możliwą drogą (czyli np. po przekątnej). 

jakość takich gotowych domów (właściwie mieszkań) miałem okazję podziwiać nie tylko zagranicą, ale też w Polsce - cieknące kominy, drewniane, kiepsko wygłuszone stropy, za małe kaloryfery, pękające płytki.

----------


## kaszpir007

> to ja byłem od tej ekipy polecanej przez Arturo72. na początku było ciężko, ale częste kontrolowanie i pokazywanie palcem co i jak (w tym rozbiórka kawałka ściany) sprawiło, że ostatecznie skończyło się dobrze i rozstaliśmy się w przyjaźni. za to szef ekipy mówił, że buduje też czasem dla deweloperów i tam liczy się czas i pieniądz, więc generalnie na takich budowach są fuszerki na każdym kroku i sam by takiego domu nie kupił. to samo mówił mój elektryk, mający doświadczenie w wykonywaniu instalacji dla firm deweloperskich - tam ponoć nadal się zdarza, że gniazdka wiszą na kablach 1,5 mm2, a przewody ciągnie się najkrótszą możliwą drogą (czyli np. po przekątnej). 
> 
> jakość takich gotowych domów (właściwie mieszkań) miałem okazję podziwiać nie tylko zagranicą, ale też w Polsce - cieknące kominy, drewniane, kiepsko wygłuszone stropy, za małe kaloryfery, pękające płytki.



Są "deweloperzy" i deweloperzy ...

Na moim terenie działa 3 deweloperów. Mogę sobie oglądać ich budowy , bo budują bardzo blisko mnie i co chwilę odwiedzam sobie spacerkiem budowy i się przyglądam  :wink: 

Obecnie jeden z deweloperów buduje domy na płycie fundamentowej , daje pompę ciepła , montuje rekuperator , okna to Veka Alphaline 90mm z ciepłym montażem i ciepłymi parapetami ...
Wełna jest montowana wtryskowo ...
Dachówki ceramiczne ...

Jest spora konkurencja i sporo się zmienia ...

Sam mieszkam w domu od tego dewelopera. Byłem obecny przy budowie domu , mam pełną dokumentację bo śledziłem , miałem własnego inspektora który nie miał się do czego przyczepić ...
Instalacje są robione na kablu 2,5mm jak i na 1,5mm ...
Dodatkowo zażądałem różnych zmian (polepszenie ocieplenia , zmiana systemu ogrzewania  i itd)
Dom użytkuje 5 rok i nic złego nie mogę powiedzieć. Ciepło , zero wilgoci , zero problemów ...
Niskie rachunki za ogrzewanie ...

Tyle że deweloper mieszka kilka domów ode mnie i go wszyscy znamy ...

Są tacy którzy się starają i dbają o renomę , bo jest duża konkurencja i można duuuużo stracić ...

Najgorsze to są domy budowane "hurtowo" i bloki. Tam nikt nic nie sprawdza , bo ma ładnie wyglądać z zewnatrz i tyle ...
Ma być szybko i tanio ...
Takiego bym nie kupił , bo muszę mieć wgląd na budowę i możliwość dopasowania do własnych potrzeb 

Domy które są "zamawiane" przez klienta podlegają kontroli klienta i klient może śledzić budowę , może wynająć własnego inspektora , nawiedzać budowę ...

Deweloperzy są różni , dla jednych liczy się szybki i duży zysk , a inni wolą mniejszy zysk ale więcej klientów ...

Tak samo jest z "fachowcami" ...
Są fachowcy i "fachowcy" ...

----------


## kamil2k3

kaszpir007
Uczciwie przyznać muszę, że faktycznie gdyby nie ojciec budowlaniec sam bym się nie podejmował budowy bał bym się i pewnie kupił mieszkanie, jednak jak już trochę popracowałem na budowie poczytałem doszkoliłem się doszedłem do wniosku, że to wcale nie jest takie trudne jak by mogło się wydawać.

Prawdą też jest, że samodzielna budowa to jedna z metod na obniżenie kosztów budowy i ludzie mający $$ pod dostatkiem raczej się tym nie trudnią, ale zakładam z góry, że tacy nawet na forum nie zaglądają bo i po co wszystko załatwiają z firmą.
Ale słowa, że kogoś nie stać na dom bo sam buduje uważam za  lekkie nadużycie no ale ok masz prawo do swojego zdania.

Oczywiste jest też że nikt nie chodzi do "drugiej pracy" dla przyjemności bywają dni że jest to naprawdę męczące nie ma się w ogóle czasu dla siebie, ale uwierz na słowo jest taka przyjemność z samemu wykonanych prac jak się na nie później patrzy.

Budowa samemu nie jest dla każdego tu się trzeba zgodzić, ale nie zgodzę się z tym że jak ktoś zrobi sam to zawsze zrobi gorzej tu nie ma reguły bywa i tak i tak ale zazwyczaj bardziej się przykłada właściciel niż firma chyba że totalnie nie wie co robi i robi źle .... wtedy to już głupota bo jak się nie zna lepiej nie ruszać albo się poznać ...

Mimo wszystko jak ktoś wyżej pisał debata w 200 tyś jest zbędna bo z firmami w tylu się nie zamknie domu.

----------


## niktspecjalny

Witam.

Tak sobie wtrącę moje 5 gr.Różnorodność wątków o budowaniu domu na FM jest dość duża.Jeśli ktoś zakłada przed laty topik mając w kieszeni 200 000 tyś zł i zapytuje czy z taka kwotą jest sens marzyć to według mnie *ci co wybudowali* swoje gniazda powinni tłumaczyć o realnym podejściu do budowania.Ktoś wyżej napisał ,że tych którzy w takiej kwocie się zmieścili jest garstka,tak jest ich garstka i z mojego doświadczenia są to domy bardzo małe takie do 100m2.Patrząc na swoją okolice i powstające nowe domy widzę ,że ludzie dorastają do mądrego budowania.Czym ono się przejawia.Szukają na rynku ekip coby pomogły wyjść z ziemi  :yes: .Sprawdzają jak budowali u kogoś.Ale znowu u góry ktoś powiedział ,że jak kiedyś byli dobrzy to teraz nie muszą.Takie życie  :eek: .Na koniec.Myślę ,że w tym topiku trzeba szukać rozwiązań bliskich marzeniom z tytułu wątku.Za budowę domu powinni zabierać się ci odpowiedzialni ,ci którzy z niepowodzenia nie zrobią wielkiego halo.Skoro się zdecydowali i uzgodnili wszystko ponoszą konsekwencję.Tych którzy mówią ,że da się radę bo wujek,szwagier,brat i siostrzeniec dodał bym do specjalnej listy w nowym temacie.Jak Państwo sami zauważycie strasznie się to źle rozbija na podejście nowych inwestorów. Są rozdarci i tak naprawdę nie wiedza czy mając w kieszenie te 200 tyś podołają wyzwaniu.

pzdr. :wink:

----------


## meczesiu

Każdy m2 domu kosztuje, więc dziwi mnie trochę stwierdzenie, że domy do 200 tyś to domy około 100 m2... Chyba logiczne, że za 200 tyś nie wybudujemy domu 200 m2 z 5 lukrami i dachem kopertowym, ani też "domu marzeń", ale możemy wybudować taki dom, w którym będziemy się dobrze czuli i nikt nie będzie nam rządził...  A wiadomo, że lepszy ciasny własny niż mieszkanie w bloku.  Kiedy wybierałem swój projekt domu, to chciałem, żeby była to prosta konstrukcja, z optymalnym układem pomieszczeń. Bez niepotrzebnych rogów, z prostym dachem. W kieszeni miałem 20 tyś jak zaczynałem... Najpierw projekt, później adaptacja, na jesień fundamenty, na wiosnę mury, na jesień dach i okna, zimą instalacje, na wiosnę tynki, posadzki, teraz zabieram się za ocieplenie. Robię pomału, nigdzie mi się nie śpieszy.  Nie stać mnie na firmy,  ale mam czas na szukanie najlepszych materiałów w dobrej cenie. Za miesiąc miną dwa lata od moment\u wbicia szpadla... a myślę, że na wiosnę się uda wprowadzić jeżeli finanse pozwolą.  I wiecie co wam powiem. Jak się już zacznie budowie, to się ją skończy i wcale nie trzeba mieć wielkich pieniędzy... wystarczy czas. Najważniejsze jest mierzyć siły na zamiary i skupiać się na etapach a nie na całości budowy - bo możemy dostać depresji.

----------


## aramir

Właściwie to przedmówca wyczerpał temat. Jak chcesz to sobie za te 200k zbudujesz, wystarczy poświęcić czas i ciężko pracować.

----------


## miloszenko

> Ja bym nie poszedł w wariant budowy domu pod klucz. Sam też nie buduję swojego domu. Ja poszedłem w wariant właśnie logistyczny. Czyli z ekipami rozliczam się wyłącznie za robociznę. Materiał jest po mojej stronie. Dodatkowo bardzo staranna, ale też i bardzo czasochłonna selekcja wykonawców. Takie podejście moim zdaniem daje niegorszy efekt niż u Tych co piszą tutaj, że tylko samodzielne budowanie daje odpowiednią jakość. Zaręczam, że są jeszcze ekipy, które poważnie podchodzą do sprawy i robią swoją robotę bardzo rzetelnie. 
> 
> Oczywistym jest, że takie podejście jest droższe niż samodzielne budowanie, ale to jest zawsze kalkulacja kosztów i korzyści. Jeżeli ja zarobię więcej robiąc swoją robotę niżbym zaoszczędził rezygnując z życia zawodowego i poświęcając się całkowicie budowie to wybór jest dla mnie oczywisty.


Nie wiem czy te "castingi" na ekipy nie zabierają większości czasu poświęcanego na budowę, a i tak jak nie będziesz kontrolował jak robią akurat u Ciebie to nie ma pewności, że wyjdzie tak samo jak poprzednio ( i znowu poświęcony czas). 

I niestety wychodzi na to, że i tak trzeba mieć dużo czasu (i oczywiście lekką i wygodną pracę z dostępem do netu) żeby powyższe dobrze zrobić.

----------


## lotpaj

Ale o czym mowa?
Szwagier z teściem, prawdopodobnie NIGDY nie zbliżą się do tego, co zrobią PORZĄDNI wykonawcy. Dlaczego?
BO PORZĄDNY:
1) Hydraulik wie, gdzie trzeba rury poprowadzić, żeby przy kładzeniu płytek Pan Szwagier nie trafił wiertarką w jakąś rurę.
2) Hydraulik wie, że trzeba Panu od wylewek zabezpieczyć styropianem odpływ spod prysznica, żeby czasem nie zalał tego betonem. Ponadto wie, że jeżeli planujemy zrobić prysznic "bezwanienkowy", to poradzi, aby w tym miejscu wylewki miały spadek.
3) Elektryk wie, że nie można ciągnąć kabli pod samym sufitem, bo jak będziemy chcieli robić zabudowę, to można w kabel wiertłem trafić i szukaj pan, dlaczego esy wywala.
4) Elektryk wie, że Szwagier nigdy nie obliczy dokładnie obwodu i bezpiecznika, bo Szwagrowi wydaje się, że tak będzie dobrze.
5) Fachowiec od ocieplenia wie, że nie można kłaść styropianu pod sam dach, bo musi zostawić szczelinę do wentylacji poddasza - żeby ludzie nie płakali, że im gorąco w te upały i zapachy czuć.
A jeżeli deskowali i papowali, to już nawet sam fachowiec nie pomoże...
6) 7)  :cool:  - nie chce mi się dalej pisać, bo pizza przyjechała.

9) 
- Szwagier, pomożesz?
- Pewnie, że pomogę! W dwa tygodnie to zrobimy i jeszcze flaszkę postawisz!

----------


## Elfir

a budujący to kretyn i nic nie wie  :smile:

----------


## dawiddur

> Ale o czym mowa?
> Szwagier z teściem, prawdopodobnie NIGDY nie zbliżą się do tego, co zrobią PORZĄDNI wykonawcy. Dlaczego?
> BO PORZĄDNY:
> 1) Hydraulik wie, gdzie trzeba rury poprowadzić, żeby przy kładzeniu płytek Pan Szwagier nie trafił wiertarką w jakąś rurę.
> 2) Hydraulik wie, że trzeba Panu od wylewek zabezpieczyć styropianem odpływ spod prysznica, żeby czasem nie zalał tego betonem. Ponadto wie, że jeżeli planujemy zrobić prysznic "bezwanienkowy", to poradzi, aby w tym miejscu wylewki miały spadek.
> 3) Elektryk wie, że nie można ciągnąć kabli pod samym sufitem, bo jak będziemy chcieli robić zabudowę, to można w kabel wiertłem trafić i szukaj pan, dlaczego esy wywala.
> 4) Elektryk wie, że Szwagier nigdy nie obliczy dokładnie obwodu i bezpiecznika, bo Szwagrowi wydaje się, że tak będzie dobrze.
> 5) Fachowiec od ocieplenia wie, że nie można kłaść styropianu pod sam dach, bo musi zostawić szczelinę do wentylacji poddasza - żeby ludzie nie płakali, że im gorąco w te upały i zapachy czuć.
> A jeżeli deskowali i papowali, to już nawet sam fachowiec nie pomoże...
> ...


Ten, no... 
Popatrz, elektrykiem chyba nie jesteś i wiesz, że trzeba/ powinno się zrobić to co wyżej. Cholera, to skąd ty to wiesz?!
Posiadłeś tą tajemną wiedzę, która jest udostępniona tylko specom?!
Ja Cię pierdu... 
Szacun :rotfl:

----------


## meczesiu

> Ale o czym mowa?
> Szwagier z teściem, prawdopodobnie NIGDY nie zbliżą się do tego, co zrobią PORZĄDNI wykonawcy. Dlaczego?
> BO PORZĄDNY:
> 1) Hydraulik wie, gdzie trzeba rury poprowadzić, żeby przy kładzeniu płytek Pan Szwagier nie trafił wiertarką w jakąś rurę.
> 2) Hydraulik wie, że trzeba Panu od wylewek zabezpieczyć styropianem odpływ spod prysznica, żeby czasem nie zalał tego betonem. Ponadto wie, że jeżeli planujemy zrobić prysznic "bezwanienkowy", to poradzi, aby w tym miejscu wylewki miały spadek.
> 3) Elektryk wie, że nie można ciągnąć kabli pod samym sufitem, bo jak będziemy chcieli robić zabudowę, to można w kabel wiertłem trafić i szukaj pan, dlaczego esy wywala.
> 4) Elektryk wie, że Szwagier nigdy nie obliczy dokładnie obwodu i bezpiecznika, bo Szwagrowi wydaje się, że tak będzie dobrze.
> 5) Fachowiec od ocieplenia wie, że nie można kłaść styropianu pod sam dach, bo musi zostawić szczelinę do wentylacji poddasza - żeby ludzie nie płakali, że im gorąco w te upały i zapachy czuć.
> A jeżeli deskowali i papowali, to już nawet sam fachowiec nie pomoże...
> ...


Widzialem wiele budow i jedno sie zgadza, trzeba miec wiedze zeby za cos sie zabrac, ale wielu wykonawcow idzie na latwizne, nie liczy sie z materialem, bo inwestor zaplaci. Niby hydraulik wie a  w co drugim domu mamy przewymiarowane piece gazowe i na eko gtoszek, niby elektryk wie ale scian bruzdowac nie bedzie i co z tego ze zamiast 80 workow tynku pujdze 120 inwestor zaplaci, ekipa od ocieplen wie, a i tak zostawia szpary niezapiankowane, posadzkarz tez wie a wszystko co sie da zasypie piaskiem... Moglbym tak w nieskonczonosc... Sa wykonawcy i Wykonawcy

----------


## lotpaj

> a budujący to kretyn i nic nie wie


Oj, Elfir, oj...
Ja oczywiście nie mam dostępu do tego rodzaju wyliczeń, ale subiektywnie oceniam, że tylko 20% budujących ma czas na studiowanie forum muratora. Być może, że 50% budujących coś tam wie, co nieco więcej, ale to wciąż pozostaje druga połowa tych, którym się wydaje, że razem ze szwagrem zrobią tak samo, jak porządni fachowcy.




> Popatrz, elektrykiem chyba nie jesteś i wiesz, że trzeba/ powinno się zrobić to co wyżej. Cholera, to skąd ty to wiesz?!


Wiem, bo mam chęci, a przede wszystkim czas na czytanie internetów. 
Szwagier Bolka Józka dziadka, będący na rencie, czy emeryturze, NIE CZYTA, bo on WIE jak się buduje domy i stawia kominy. Trzydzieści lat temu wybudował dom siostrze Józka i do tej pory stoi! 
A skoro stoi, to znaczy, że on ma pojęcie jak się buduje domy i w wolnym czasie może pomóc przy budowie nowego.
No i budują te szwagry te domy. Rurki od hydrauliki kładą i kaloryfery, instalacje elektryczne z rozgałęzieniem w puszkach... i tak dobrze, że mchem nie ocieplają...
Ty się śmiejesz, a ja ci piszę, jak wygląda budowa nowych domów na wsi.
No i w miastach też, bo większość deweloperów raczej nie patrzy na jakość usług, tylko zatrudnia właśnie takich "fachowców".

----------


## fotohobby

> Ale o czym mowa?
> Szwagier z teściem, prawdopodobnie NIGDY nie zbliżą się do tego, co zrobią PORZĄDNI wykonawcy. Dlaczego?
> BO PORZĄDNY:
> 1) Hydraulik wie, gdzie trzeba rury poprowadzić, żeby przy kładzeniu płytek Pan Szwagier nie trafił wiertarką w jakąś rurę.
> 2) Hydraulik wie, że trzeba Panu od wylewek zabezpieczyć styropianem odpływ spod prysznica, żeby czasem nie zalał tego betonem. Ponadto wie, że jeżeli planujemy zrobić prysznic "bezwanienkowy", to poradzi, aby w tym miejscu wylewki miały spadek.
> 3) Elektryk wie, że nie można ciągnąć kabli pod samym sufitem, bo jak będziemy chcieli robić zabudowę, to można w kabel wiertłem trafić i szukaj pan, dlaczego esy wywala.
> 4) Elektryk wie, że Szwagier nigdy nie obliczy dokładnie obwodu i bezpiecznika, bo Szwagrowi wydaje się, że tak będzie dobrze.
> 5) Fachowiec od ocieplenia wie, że nie można kłaść styropianu pod sam dach, bo musi zostawić szczelinę do wentylacji poddasza - żeby ludzie nie płakali, że im gorąco w te upały i zapachy czuć.
> A jeżeli deskowali i papowali, to już nawet sam fachowiec nie pomoże...
> ...


1. Po co wiertarka przy kładzeniu płytek ?
2. Własnoręcznie docinałem XPS, umieszczałem go w odpowiednim miejscu i nakreśliłem spadek dla wylewkarza.
.
.
5. Za to kupa fachowców nie wie, źeby ścianką szczytową nie dojeżdżać do deskowania/membrany bo trzeba ścianę szczytową od góry ocieplić.

Itp, itd.....

Piszesz o rzeczach trywialnych....

----------


## lotpaj

> Piszesz o rzeczach trywialnych....


A przeczytałeś mój powyższy wpis? Nie ten, do którego się odnosisz, tylko ten ostatni.
Dla ciebie, być może, są to rzeczy trywialne. Dla niejednego szwagra już niekoniecznie. 
Tak się wciąż buduje domy, jak to opisałem i tego szybko nie zmienisz. Niestety.

EDIT:
A tak na marginesie, to zapraszam do mojego wątku, który założyłem paręnaście dni temu, a w którym nikt nic nie odpisał, chociaż sądzę, że temat jest wart dyskusji.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...24#post7207224

----------


## fotohobby

Ale co Ty z tym szwagrem ?
Jak ktoś sie bierze za SAMODZIELNE budowanie (wykańczanie) i bierze szwagra DO POMOCY, to siada na fałdach, wertuje net co i jak, a  szwagierjest tylko pomagierem

Ale jak ktoś bierze FACHOFFCA, ktory przestał przyswajać wiedzę budowlaną 20lat temu, to bedzie miał spierd...ne, tyle, że do jakiegoś czasu się o tym nie dowie

----------


## Elfir

większość wątków pomocowych na forum wynika ze spierdolenia prac przez "fachowca".
Ci co robią sami, zwykle wiedzą co zrobili źle i sami wpadają na to co poprawić  :big grin:

----------


## meczesiu

Szczerze, ale wielu fachowcow sie nie zna... Moze sie troche madruje, ale to jest troche tak jak z tym ogrzewaniem podlogowym w sypialni czyli "nie mam ale sie wypowiem"czyli kurz unosi sie w powietrzu. Buduje dom metoda gospodarcza, wiele rzeczy robie sam. Przed kazdym etapem  budowy weruje internet, ogladam, czytam i pytam. Kiedy na budowie mam problem dzwonie i pytam znajomych budowlancow. Wyciagam wnioski i podejmuje sluszna decyzje. Wielu z Was sie spotkalo ze fachowiec zrobil cos zle, ale dzisiaj mamy internet i szybko mozemy zweryfikowac, zapytac i porownac. Tego 20 lat temu nie bylo. Niwstety wielu wykonawcow zyje dalej w czasach prl. Nie wszyscy. Warto jest budowac samemu a nawet jak robi nam cos fachowiec to  trzeba sie z tematem zaponac i wiele stron internetu przeczyac. W innym wypadku bedzie zrobione byle jak

----------


## niktspecjalny

> większość wątków pomocowych na forum wynika ze spierdolenia prac przez "fachowca".
> Ci co robią sami, zwykle wiedzą co zrobili źle i sami wpadają na to co poprawić


Masz rację ale to "spierdolenie". :big grin: .Powiedz chciałabyś budować sama czy ekipami??? :yes:

----------


## Elfir

> Masz rację ale to "spierdolenie"..Powiedz chciałabyś budować sama czy ekipami???


Ja nie miałam wyboru. Nie mam ani czasu, ani ochoty, a mąż kompletnie nie nadaje się do tego typu robót, bo nie ma cierpliwości  :smile: 
Niemniej każdy element budowy został oczytany i dyskutowany z ekipą budująca. Ja miałam bardzo prosty dom.
Ekipę instalatora musiałam nauczyć jak ułożyć izolację brzegową podłogówki, a i tak zrobili to źle i trzeba było poprawiać  :sad: 

Co innego szwagier - remontuje własnoręcznie stary dom teściów (wybudowany z resztą siłami dziadka, rozbudowany przez teścia), pomaga w remontach i budowach w okolicy, mimo, że jest mechanikiem samochodowym.

----------


## lotpaj

> większość wątków pomocowych na forum wynika ze spierdolenia prac przez "fachowca".
> Ci co robią sami, zwykle wiedzą co zrobili źle i sami wpadają na to co poprawić


No co ty?
A ja myślę, że większość wątków "pomocowych" powstaje, bo domorośli inwestorzy nie mogą sobie poradzić z budową i z samym sobą wraz ze szwagrem.
I teraz, niestety, poległaś, bo jakieś 80% zapytań na forum, to są pytania właśnie tych, którzy doszli do pewnego etapu i nie wiedzą, co dalej i dlaczego.
Poczytaj z brzegu 50 wątków na forum, w dziale PORAD, i wskaż 10, w których ludzie narzekają na wykonawców, a przyznam ci rację.

----------


## lotpaj

> Ale co Ty z tym szwagrem ?
> Jak ktoś sie bierze za SAMODZIELNE budowanie (wykańczanie) i bierze szwagra DO POMOCY, to siada na fałdach, wertuje net


Dobra, jeszcze raz napiszę, że WIĘKSZOŚĆ inwestorów budujących ZE SZWAGREM
NIE SIADA NA DUPIE
NIE WERTUJE NETU
NIE BIORĄ FACHOWCÓW

Oni sami z siebie wiedzą, jak ocieplić poddasze, "zrobić" hydraulikę, czy "położyć" prąd.

Oni po prostu WIEDZĄ.

Zadam ci inne pytanie - chciałbyś mieć takie szwagrowe ekipy wszystkowiedzące - za połowę ceny - gdybyś teraz musiał budować nowy dom?

Bo ja NIE!

----------


## Elfir

Chyba czytujemy inne fora...
Czarne listy wykonawców ma każde województwo w dziale "Wymiana doświadczeń".

----------


## fotohobby

Ja też widzę raczej  tematy w których trzeba POPRAWIAĆ po fachowcach.
I Ty, loptaj nie myl ich z tematami, w których "samororoby" szukają porad, jak coś zacząć, czy pociągnąć dalej.
Bo to im sie chwali.

----------


## kamil2k3

Też mi się wydaje że inne fora czytamy, w dzisiejszych czasach w internecie znajdziesz wszystko na YT sa budowane domy modelowe co i jak zrobić.
I jakoś po tym forum nie widzę tendencji aby ktoś robił ot tak i twierdził że wszystko wie często pytają nawet o oczywieste  pierdoły ale lepiej niech spytają niż mają robić źle, zresztą nie jestem budowlańcem i sam się tu dokształcam.
Masa osób czyta też forum a sie nie udziela ja tak przez kilka mc np miałem.
Przypadków że ktoś bez żadnej wiedzy i wcześniejszego zapoznania się z tym jak to wykonać nie znam żadnego ... a znam sporo osób któremsię budują czy to firmami czy sami ale każdy z nich zasiega wiedzy w necie..... 
Jeden wiecej drugi mniej zależy czy robi sam  czy tylko chce kontrolować firmę ale każdy ...

Co do firm to nigdy nie wiesz jak Ci zrobią znajomy wynajmował niby najlepszą w okolicy na kompletną budowę domu i sprawa finał w końcu znalazla dopiero w sądzie wiele rzeczy było niedopracowanych np podłogówka nie działała.
I co z tego że wybrał najdroższą ekipę ?

----------


## niktspecjalny

> Chyba czytujemy inne fora...
> Czarne listy wykonawców ma każde województwo w dziale "Wymiana doświadczeń".


Takie same odczucia mam ,że pomyliły mu się fora.


> Ja nie miałam wyboru. Nie mam ani czasu, ani ochoty, a mąż kompletnie nie nadaje się do tego typu robót, bo nie ma cierpliwości


U mnie zadziałało to z automatu tylko płeć jest inna w rozwiązywaniu problemów. :yes:  :big grin:

----------


## lotpaj

No dobra, przekonaliście mnie, że zbyt wyolbrzymiam i generalizuję.
Na pewno buduje się w Polsce dużo domów techniką "szwagrową", ale chyba to nie są te proporcje, które podałem.
Także skłaniam się ku waszym argumentom, że mając internet, nie łatwo jest coś TOTALNIE spieprzyć. Chociaż można spieprzyć "trochę" i to stosunkowo często się zdarza, zwłaszcza samorobom budowlanym.
No i tyle.

----------


## dawiddur

> No dobra, przekonaliście mnie, że zbyt wyolbrzymiam i generalizuję.
> Na pewno buduje się w Polsce dużo domów techniką "szwagrową", ale chyba to nie są te proporcje, które podałem.
> Także skłaniam się ku waszym argumentom, że mając internet, nie łatwo jest coś TOTALNIE spieprzyć. *Chociaż można spieprzyć "trochę" i to stosunkowo często się zdarza, zwłaszcza samorobom budowlanym.*No i tyle.


Nie częściej niż budowlańcom. Większość obecnych przyzna mi racje.

----------


## miloszenko

> No dobra, przekonaliście mnie, że zbyt wyolbrzymiam i generalizuję.
> Na pewno buduje się w Polsce dużo domów techniką "szwagrową", ale chyba to nie są te proporcje, które podałem.
> Także skłaniam się ku waszym argumentom, że mając internet, nie łatwo jest coś TOTALNIE spieprzyć. Chociaż można spieprzyć "trochę" i to stosunkowo często się zdarza, zwłaszcza samorobom budowlanym.
> No i tyle.


Znakomita większość domów obecne budowanych znacznie odbiega od tego, co na tym forum się preferuje. Widać to gołym okiem. Mam przyjemność pomagać tu i tam logistycznie kilku znajomym, i domy z rekuperacją, podłogówką po całości czy pompą ciepła są nadal w mniejszości, a przecież od stycznia ta "większość" będzie już poza normami  :sad:  Pewnie początek 2017 będzie przełomowy, bo wtedy wszyscy będą już zmuszeni budować domy "lepsze", a tak, nadal stawia się domy za ciężkie pieniądze i potem lata się po domu w kółko zamykając i otwierając okna  :big tongue:

----------


## lotpaj

> Nie częściej niż budowlańcom.


Ja od samego początku pisałem o Fachowcach, przez duże "F", także chyba domorosłym budowlańcom zdarza się częściej coś spierdzielić, nie? 
Stosunkowo chociażby.
[USUNIĘTO CHAMSKI WPIS]

----------


## lotpaj

> Znakomita większość domów obecne budowanych znacznie odbiega od tego, co na tym forum się preferuje. Widać to gołym okiem.


Weź Ty nie pisz takich rzeczy, bo cię tutaj zaraz ukrzyż... znaczy się - ZAKOŁKUJĄ!

----------


## miloszenko

> Weź Ty nie pisz takich rzeczy, bo cię tutaj zaraz ukrzyż... znaczy się - ZAKOŁKUJĄ!


Zanim się zacząłem budować w 2010 roku to też myślałem, że wszystkie domy mają reku i są na płycie fundamentowej, w praktyce okazuje się, że większość inwestorów zawierza co najwyżej ekipie, a budowlanka to przede wszystkim ekipy z dużym doświadczeniem, ale głównie w murowaniu z ceramiki i wykonywaniem stropów lanych, bo tam robocizna najdroższa. Mało kto ma szalunki systemowe, promil domów ma strop prefabrykowany, a jeszcze niektórzy bojąc się korników robią lane skosy  :big tongue: 

Potem jest zdziwienie, że dom 120-150 m2 powierzchni użytkowej kosztuje już na etapie stanu surowego 100 000 zł albo 200 000 zł.

----------


## dawiddur

> Ja od samego początku pisałem o Fachowcach, przez duże "F", także chyba domorosłym budowlańcom zdarza się częściej coś spierdzielić, nie? 
> Stosunkowo chociażby.
> [USUNIĘTO CHAMSKI WPIS]]


Domniemam, że to do mnie. Zszedłeś poniżej pewnego poziomu... poziomu poniżej, którego nie schodzę. 
Zrobisz lepiej dla siebie i innych wracając tam skąd przybyłeś. 
Ahoj!

ps. mimo wszystko pozdrawiam Cię! :popcorn:

----------


## kaszpir007

Jak wszędzie ...

Są prawdziwi fachowcy ale są i też partacze i amatorzy którzy myślą że są fachowcami ...

Tak naprawdę każdy może zacząć budować domy lub zająć sie wykończeniówką , ale tych co naprawdę znają się na tym co robią jest mało ...

Tak naprawdę to jest największy problem że każdy może zostać "fachowcem" i czasami wyłuskanie prawdziwego fachowca spośród partaczy i osób bez żadnej prawdziwej wiedzy i kwalifikacji jest ciężki ...

Pamiętam jak lata temu moja mama miała w domu remont i poszukiwała kogoś kto jej przyklei tapety. W gazecie znalazła ogloszenie , zadzwoniła i gościu zaczął kleić. Okazało się że bardzo kiepsko kleił a że moja mama narzekała na jakość to przyznał się że nigdy nie kładł tapet ale to proste więc zaczął się ogładzać ..
Masakra ...

I sądzę że dużo "fachowców" to właśnie tacy "fachowcy" którzy upatrzyli w "budowlance" lub "wykończeniówce" sposób na dobry zarobek a ich kwalifikacje i doświadczenie jest równe ... zeru ....
Po prostu "uczą" się za kasę i na materiale inwestorów ..

I tutaj szczerze przydały by się certyfikaty dla fachowców . Dopiero po ukończeniu jakiegoś szkolenia + zaliczeniu testu praktyczego fachowiec otrzymywał by certyfikat że ma doświadczenie i kwalifikacje w danej dziedzinie , oczywiście certyfikat byłby ważny kilka lat ...

Dało by to to że by inwestor wiedział że fachowiec zna się na tym za co mu się płaci ...
I nie ma co ukrywać lepiej sprawdzać budowę i być częstym gościem i aby wykonawca wiedział że jest "nadzorowany" ...

Są prawdziwi fachowcy ale są też partacze i zwykłe szkodniki , którzy nigdy nie powinni trafić na budowę ...

Myślę że inwestor też musi mieć jakąś wiedzę , aby fachowiec wiedział o tym , bo wtedy zupełnie inaczej się współpracuje  :wink:

----------


## Busters

> Myślę że inwestor też musi mieć jakąś wiedzę , aby fachowiec wiedział o tym , bo wtedy zupełnie inaczej się współpracuje


Mysle, ze to absolutna podstawa. niestety.

----------


## lotpaj

> Domniemam, że to do mnie. Zszedłeś poniżej pewnego poziomu... poziomu poniżej, którego nie schodzę. 
> Zrobisz lepiej dla siebie i innych wracając tam skąd przybyłeś. 
> Ahoj!
> 
> ps. mimo wszystko pozdrawiam Cię!


Przepraszam za wpis, że w tej masce wyglądasz ujowo. Wiem, są różne choroby, pewnie musisz anihilować jakieś substancje...
W zasadzie, to całkiem Ci w niej do twarzy i miło mi, że mimo wszystko mnie pozdrawiasz.
Ja Ciebie również pozdrawiam i zdrówka życzę  :Smile:

----------


## śliczna

Witam. Czy ktoś może mi odpowiedzieć czy ten dom http://z500.pl/projekt/38/Z38,podluz...j-dzialce.html z wentylacją mechaniczną wybuduje w kwocie 200tys.(bez mebli, ogrodzenia, kostki itp.).rozważam ogrzewanie elektryczne, a na robociznne myśle że będzie wydane max. 10 tys. reszta samemu.

----------


## gambit565

> Witam. Czy ktoś może mi odpowiedzieć czy ten dom http://z500.pl/projekt/38/Z38,podluz...j-dzialce.html z wentylacją mechaniczną wybuduje w kwocie 200tys.(bez mebli, ogrodzenia, kostki itp.).rozważam ogrzewanie elektryczne, a na robociznne myśle że będzie wydane max. 10 tys. reszta samemu.


jasne, bez problemu wybudujesz za 200 tysi, ba nawet za 120 wybudujesz. kupuj projekt i buduj. smialo sie zmiescisz jeszcze na wakacjie ci zostanie. a powaznie skoro nie masz kasy w nadmiarze to zamow kosztorys, bedziesz wiedziec a ie gdybac

----------


## Elfir

> Witam. Czy ktoś może mi odpowiedzieć czy ten dom http://z500.pl/projekt/38/Z38,podluz...j-dzialce.html z wentylacją mechaniczną wybuduje w kwocie 200tys.(bez mebli, ogrodzenia, kostki itp.).rozważam ogrzewanie elektryczne, a na robociznne myśle że będzie wydane max. 10 tys. reszta samemu.


Mała szansa. Raczej 250-300 tyś
usuń balkon.

----------


## meczesiu

> Witam. Czy ktoś może mi odpowiedzieć czy ten dom http://z500.pl/projekt/38/Z38,podluz...j-dzialce.html z wentylacją mechaniczną wybuduje w kwocie 200tys.(bez mebli, ogrodzenia, kostki itp.).rozważam ogrzewanie elektryczne, a na robociznne myśle że będzie wydane max. 10 tys. reszta samemu.


Spokojnie  :smile:  za 200 z kwiatkiem na parapecie  :smile:

----------


## jarekpolak

witam. sporo czasu już mnie tu nie było, a na budowie wiele się zmieniło. Tynki, ogrzewanie, wylewki a za 2 tygodnie rozpoczęcie elewacji i na obecną chwilę koszt całej budowy bez działki wyniósł mnie 145 tys. "dom w tymotkach" plan był wybudować poniżej 200k ale już widzę, że będzie ciężko i braknie ze 20k. plus wykończenie działki.

----------


## qbic221

> witam. sporo czasu już mnie tu nie było, a na budowie wiele się zmieniło. Tynki, ogrzewanie, wylewki a za 2 tygodnie rozpoczęcie elewacji i na obecną chwilę koszt całej budowy bez działki wyniósł mnie 145 tys. "dom w tymotkach" plan był wybudować poniżej 200k ale już widzę, że będzie ciężko i braknie ze 20k. plus wykończenie działki.


Moim zdaniem i tak osiągnąłeś sukces stawiając dom w tej cenie. Jak to nie ściśle tajne info to możesz napisać ile skasowali cię murarze, bo dach z tego co widziałem robiłeś samodzielnie- GRatuluje!. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## jarekpolak

Było nas 4 pomocników i 3 murarzy. Murarze za parter wzięli 900 zł a murowali 1,5 dnia. szalowanie stropu 3500 całość z zalaniem i ściany szczytowe coś około 1500-2000 całość z szalowaniem i zalaniem wieńców.
te 220k to liczę z kwiatkami na parapecie  :smile:

----------


## barbnowa

Można, ale zależy gdzie. Dużo zależy od działki - jej lokalizacji. W dużym mieście - nie ma szans, by zmieścić się w tym budżecie. W mniejszych, gdzie działki są tańsze, owszem jest to możliwe :smile:

----------


## cactus

To jeszcze z działką za 200tyś? Ludzie nie przesadzacie? Za 200 mozna zbudować bardzo "biedny" dom ale robiąc 90% samemu ale gdzie tam marzenia o działce? Nawet w najgorszych regionach kraju nie dają działek za darmo. W miastach ceny zaczynają się od 200zł/metr.

----------


## Slyder

> Było nas 4 pomocników i 3 murarzy. Murarze za parter wzięli 900 zł a murowali 1,5 dnia. szalowanie stropu 3500 całość z zalaniem i ściany szczytowe coś około 1500-2000 całość z szalowaniem i zalaniem wieńców.
> te 220k to liczę z kwiatkami na parapecie


piękny wynik. Gratulacje.

----------


## DEZET

> Można, ale zależy gdzie. Dużo zależy od działki - jej lokalizacji. W dużym mieście - nie ma szans, by zmieścić się w tym budżecie. W mniejszych, gdzie działki są tańsze, owszem jest to możliwe


A co ma wspólnego położenie działki z ceną domu? Dawno temu pisaliśmy, że koszt jest bez działki! Materiały, czy w mieście, czy na wsi będą kosztować tyle samo. A na czym można oszczędzić? Robocizna i wyszukiwanie atrakcyjnych cen materiałów.

----------


## Elfir

To jednopostowiec od spamu, wpisał cokolwiek by zaprezentować swoją stopkę.

----------


## jarekpolak

Cena oczywiście bez działki. Działka z podatkiem i notariuszem 42 tys.

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Jak wszędzie ...
> Są prawdziwi fachowcy ale są i też partacze i amatorzy którzy myślą że są fachowcami ...
> Tak naprawdę każdy może zacząć budować domy lub zająć sie wykończeniówką , ale tych co naprawdę znają się na tym co robią jest mało ...
> Tak naprawdę to jest największy problem że każdy może zostać "fachowcem" i czasami wyłuskanie prawdziwego fachowca spośród partaczy i osób bez żadnej prawdziwej wiedzy i kwalifikacji jest ciężki ...
> Pamiętam jak lata temu moja mama miała w domu remont i poszukiwała kogoś kto jej przyklei tapety. W gazecie znalazła ogloszenie , zadzwoniła i gościu zaczął kleić. Okazało się że bardzo kiepsko kleił a że moja mama narzekała na jakość to przyznał się że nigdy nie kładł tapet ale to proste więc zaczął się ogładzać ..
> Masakra ...
> I sądzę że dużo "fachowców" to właśnie tacy "fachowcy" którzy upatrzyli w "budowlance" lub "wykończeniówce" sposób na dobry zarobek a ich kwalifikacje i doświadczenie jest równe ... zeru ....
> Po prostu "uczą" się za kasę i na materiale inwestorów ..
> I tutaj szczerze przydały by się certyfikaty dla fachowców . Dopiero po ukończeniu jakiegoś szkolenia + zaliczeniu testu praktyczego fachowiec otrzymywał by certyfikat że ma doświadczenie i kwalifikacje w danej dziedzinie , oczywiście certyfikat byłby ważny kilka lat ...
> ...


masz bardzo dużo racji, są fachowcy i "fachowcy". 
Na szczęście ( może poza "wykończeniówką", gdzie niekiedy istnieje "wolna amerykanka" ) w procesie budowy obiektu ( np. domu jednorodzinnego ) jest 4-uczestników tego procesu :
1) - Inwestor
2) - projektant ( z uprawnieniami ), 
3) - kierownik budowy ( z uprawnieniami ), 
4) - inspektor nadzoru budowlanego ( z uprawnieniami ). 
Każdy z jw ma swoje prawa i obowiązki. 
Gorzej jeśli Inwestor jest czynnym "projektantem", czy też usilnie przejmuje obowiązki kierownika budowy i inspektor nadzoru budowlanego jednocześnie  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

"Ciekawy" artykuł o tanim domku  :smile:  
http://mamstartup.pl/spolka/9620/tan...domki?h=194543

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

nie "dom", tylko altanka na kółkach  :smile:

----------


## Elfir

nie wiem co to za atrakcja mieszkać w domu 35 m2?
To już wolałabym kawalerkę w mieście o tej powierzchni, gdzie wokoło miałabym pewne udogodnienia kompensujące brak powierzchni domu (np. knajpy na spotkania ze znajomymi).

W jaki sposób autor zamierza połączać media? Jakie toto ma zapotrzebowanie energetyczne? Bo w Stanach na zimę można sobie pojechać na Florydę. Koszt prądu też jest inny.

Z tego , co czytam te domki kupują właściciele działek letniskowych aby wynajmować turystom, a nie mieszkają w nich na stałe.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Certyfikaty dla fachowców? I krajowa rada fachowców? Oddziały terenowe też byłyby potrzebne, a w nich prowadzone byłyby kursy i taki aspirujący fachowiec murarz musiałby zbudować ścianę, a inny ją wyburzyć. Wyburzanie ścian też ważne - przy remontach to częsta rzecz, a i niebezpieczna, więc potrzeba tutaj szkoleń i certyfikatów. Po rozbiórce takiej ściany materiału najpewniej nie udało by się odzyskać, więc ktoś musiałby to wywieźć i trzeba by kupić nowy. 
Lepiej więc niech taki fachowiec zbuduje coś konkretnego, zamiast ściany do rozbiórki - niechby dom, albo blok mieszkalny. Później przyjdzie specjalista (z PiS-u :smile: ) i oceni czy to się nadaje, czy nie. Jak się nadaje - to dyplom, a jak nie - do poprawy, albo rozbiórki. Jakby jeszcze kazać aspirującym do godności fachowca budowlańcom płacić za materiały do szkolenia (czyli cegły, beton, pręty, itp.), no i oczywiście trzeba zapłacić specjaliście (z PiS-u :smile: ), to można by tym sposobem wybudować niejeden budynek. Ho, ho - toż to cały program mieszkanie+ można by za darmo przeprowadzić! Budynki tych, którzy dostali dyplom można by nawet sprzedawać na wolnym rynku w cenie dwukrotnie wyższej, te z uwagami, ale ocenione na "dostateczne" szły by na 500+, a te grożące zawaleniem - które wyszły spod ręki zdobywcy pały zostałyby do zasiedlenia dla bezdomnych.

Polska Ludowa od nowa.

----------


## Elfir

W zasadzie istnieje coś takiego jak Izba rzemieślnicza oraz  pojęcia czeladnik i mistrz.

----------


## rutek99

Witam!
jak myślicie czy dwa te projekty domow da sie zrealizowac do kwoty 200 tysiecy?

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-sezam-WOF1026

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-manuela-ii-WRC1954

----------


## rutek99

Witam!

Zastanawiam się nad dwoma projektami :

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-sezam-WOF1026

https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-manuela-ii-WRC1954

Budzet ograniczony: 200 tysiecy. ?Czy budowa domu do tej kwoty z wybranych projektow jest mozliwa?

Dzieki za odpowiedz

----------


## Busters

raczej tak

----------


## miloszenko

> Witam!
> jak myślicie czy dwa te projekty domow da sie zrealizowac do kwoty 200 tysiecy?
> 
> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-sezam-WOF1026
> 
> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-manuela-ii-WRC1954


Wolałbym ten pierwszy, choć oba się da wybudować pod warunkiem, że:

- zrobi się samemu kilka prac,
- usunie kominy,
- nie wybierze elementów z górnej półki (czyli dachówka za 40zł/m2 a nie za 80zł/m2),
- wybierze się ogrzewanie elektryczne, ewentualnie jakieś solary - koszt całościowy max. 12 000 zł, rachunki w granicach 1200-1400 zł/rok za CO/CWU.

Powinno coś zostać może na kostkę czy ogrodzenie, ale wiele zależy od silnej woli nie ulegania pokusom podczas budowy  :smile:

----------


## creative_21

jest możliwe jak będziesz budował metodą gospodarczą i masz działkę

----------


## Kemotxb

Jak masz działkę to powinieneś się zmieścić. Warunkami niestety są budowa własnymi siłami tam gdzie dasz radę, wybór odpowiedniego ogrzewania, pokrycia dachu, warunków gruntowych na działce, kosztów przyłączy. Przy dachu o powierzchni 170 mkw i kącie 35 st  i takim obrysie (projekt Sezam) powinieneś mieć spory strych albo nawet jakieś miejsce na poddasze użytkowe. Jeśli chcesz obejrzyj projekt dom za 150 tys zł. Ta kwota to koszt materiałów potrzebnych na wybudowanie domu do zamieszkania. Dom całkiem fajny. Oszczędność w budowie domu przynosi prostota bryły (kwadrat, prostokąt) i dachu (dwuspadowy, płaski), bliskość pomieszczeń użytkowych czyli kotłowni łazienki i kuchni,

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

może być cięzko, ale domki małe 

Sezan ma prostrzy dach dwuspadowy a manuala kopertowy (droższy) ale można samodzielnie zrobić elewację.

Przy tym budżecie większość musisz zrbić metodą gospodarczą.

----------


## flatos

Może już ktoś podsyłał - www.domza150tysiecy.pl - cena jak najbardziej realna. Nie reklamuję, ale samemu śledzę ten temat (popularny ostatnio na YouTube).

----------


## portaga

> Budzet ograniczony: 200 tysiecy. ?Czy budowa domu do tej kwoty z wybranych projektow jest mozliwa?


NIE JEST MOŻLIWA.
Wystarczy, że przekroczysz budżet o 10 tys. zł. (a na pewno przekroczysz o wiele więcej).
Czyli budowa domu do tej kwoty NIE JEST MOŻLIWA.
I zapamiętaj to, żebyś się nie rozczarował.
Takie tam "pierdu-pierdu" o metodach gospodarczych, to sobie od razu włóż do półki z Baśniami 1000 i jednej nocy.
No chyba, że ten dom będziesz budował przez lat dziesięć, ale to i ceny materiałów pójdą w górę.
Po prostu ZROZUM, że się nie da!

----------


## Busters

> NIE JEST MOŻLIWA.
> Wystarczy, że przekroczysz budżet o 10 tys. zł. (a na pewno przekroczysz o wiele więcej).
> Czyli budowa domu do tej kwoty NIE JEST MOŻLIWA.
> I zapamiętaj to, żebyś się nie rozczarował.
> Takie tam "pierdu-pierdu" o metodach gospodarczych, to sobie od razu włóż do półki z Baśniami 1000 i jednej nocy.
> No chyba, że ten dom będziesz budował przez lat dziesięć, ale to i ceny materiałów pójdą w górę.
> Po prostu ZROZUM, że się nie da!


Nie bo co? Bo Ty tak mowisz? Jak dla mnie sa do wybudowania i to bez wiekszych problemow.

----------


## wojgoc

działkę masz?
co z mediami i przyłączami?

----------


## rutek99

dzialka i przylacza sa. manuela podoba mi sie bardziej lecz dach czterospadowy bedzie drozszy w wykonaniu. myslalem o piecu na pellet. Czy to dobre rozwiazanie?

----------


## rutek99

> Wolałbym ten pierwszy, choć oba się da wybudować pod warunkiem, że:
> 
> - zrobi się samemu kilka prac,
> - usunie kominy,
> - nie wybierze elementów z górnej półki (czyli dachówka za 40zł/m2 a nie za 80zł/m2),
> - wybierze się ogrzewanie elektryczne, ewentualnie jakieś solary - koszt całościowy max. 12 000 zł, rachunki w granicach 1200-1400 zł/rok za CO/CWU.
> 
> Powinno coś zostać może na kostkę czy ogrodzenie, ale wiele zależy od silnej woli nie ulegania pokusom podczas budowy



myslalem o piecu na pellet

----------


## Busters

To jak bedziesz mial wiecej takich madrych pomyslow to nikla szansa ze zmiescisz sie w 200tys. Taki dom to tylko prad.

----------


## wojgoc

nie mam pojęcia czy pellet to dobre rozwiązanie - budzet sklania do szukania najbardziej ekonomicznych rozwiązań.
Czy gmina gdzie budujesz nie posiada jakis programów promujacych ogrzewanie?
Manuela ma korzystniejszy rozklad pomieszczeń - ile osób ma mieszkać?

----------


## miloszenko

> myslalem o piecu na pellet


To wyceń sobie kompletną kotłownię z takim piecem i całą instalację grzewczą, porównaj koszty ogrzewania i podejmij męską decyzję.

----------


## rutek99

> To jak bedziesz mial wiecej takich madrych pomyslow to nikla szansa ze zmiescisz sie w 200tys. Taki dom to tylko prad.


madrych pomyslow? akurat to roziwaznie jest najbardziej ekonomiczne wg mnie. tylko nie mow mi ze lepszym rozwiazaniem bylaby pompa ciepla bo w to nie uwierze

----------


## rutek99

rodzina 3 osobowa. pompa ciepla jest raczej droga w inwetsycji i malo o niej wiem, nie jestem pewien czy nadaje sie jako jedyne zrodlo energii. ogrzewanie energia elektryczna tez jest raczej drogie;/ moze ktos cos podpowie?

----------


## CodeSnipper

Szkielet drewniany postawisz sobie sam, z pomocą jednego kumatego cieśli. Firmy handlujące drewnem do kanadyjczyków tną nawet do projektu, budujesz jak z lego.  Dasz w szkielet 15cm izolacji, na to jeszcze 15 i możesz grzać grzejnikami z castoramy. Oszczędzasz na starcie: komin, kotłownia (czyli mniejszy dom), instalacja. Rachunek za grzanie w drugiej taryfie to będzie jakieś 1200-1600. U nas w tym roku na grzanie w taki sposób poszło 1400 złotych. 

Czas na kupowanie opału i ładowanie pieca możesz wykorzystać na picie piwa albo inne uciechy  :wink: 

I nie spinaj się, piec na pellet - dobry - to wydatek prawie 10 tysięcy. Cztery grzejniki kosztowały mnie 200 zł plus koszt paliwa do castoramy  :smile:

----------


## wojgoc

Rozumiem, że gazu przy działce nie masz.
Poczytaj watek związany z PC - nie wiem jaki typ pompy mógłbyś u siebie ewentualnie założyć, bo nie wiem jakie warunki ziemne ma Twoja działka.
Z tych projektów zdecydowanie lepiej sie prezentuje Manuela - przede wszystkim masz 2 łazienki. Pom. nr 7 zrobiłbym jako prywatną łazienkę dla rodziców.
Zamiast drzwi przesuwnych w salonie i jadalni zobiłbym tradycyjne drzwi balkonowe - wg mnie to spora oszczędność finansowa.
Jesli nie przewidujecie powiekszenia rodziny czy tez nie potrzebujecie pokoju gościnnego to polączyłbym pom. 9 i 10 w jeden wiekszy pokój - to powoduje, ze mozna sie pobawić w zmiany układu scian działowych i ciut inny układ poszczególnych pomieszczeń.
Pom. 9 ma tak mały metraż, że w zasadzie tylko lózko i biurko.

Kolejna oszczędność to kominek - instalacje bym zrobił ale montaż ewentualnie kiedyś tam.

----------


## Busters

> madrych pomyslow? akurat to roziwaznie jest najbardziej ekonomiczne wg mnie. tylko nie mow mi ze lepszym rozwiazaniem bylaby pompa ciepla bo w to nie uwierze


No wlasnie wg. Ciebie  :smile:  Pompa na pewno bylaby lepsza niz pellet, ale ja mowielm o pradzie.

----------


## rutek99

a gdzie moge znalezc wycene takiego ogrzewania na prad? a co myslicie o ogrzewaniu na prad a wykorzysaniu pompyy ciepla do ogrzewania wody?

----------


## rutek99

> Rozumiem, że gazu przy działce nie masz.
> Poczytaj watek związany z PC - nie wiem jaki typ pompy mógłbyś u siebie ewentualnie założyć, bo nie wiem jakie warunki ziemne ma Twoja działka.
> Z tych projektów zdecydowanie lepiej sie prezentuje Manuela - przede wszystkim masz 2 łazienki. Pom. nr 7 zrobiłbym jako prywatną łazienkę dla rodziców.
> Zamiast drzwi przesuwnych w salonie i jadalni zobiłbym tradycyjne drzwi balkonowe - wg mnie to spora oszczędność finansowa.
> Jesli nie przewidujecie powiekszenia rodziny czy tez nie potrzebujecie pokoju gościnnego to polączyłbym pom. 9 i 10 w jeden wiekszy pokój - to powoduje, ze mozna sie pobawić w zmiany układu scian działowych i ciut inny układ poszczególnych pomieszczeń.
> Pom. 9 ma tak mały metraż, że w zasadzie tylko lózko i biurko.
> 
> Kolejna oszczędność to kominek - instalacje bym zrobił ale montaż ewentualnie kiedyś tam.


gazu niestety brak.pomieszczenie nr 7 planujemy wykorzystac jako pralnie.w salonie tradycyjne drzwi balkonowe oczywyscie. z kominka planujemy wgl zrezygnowac lub wykonac jedynie instalacje. co do ogrzewania co myslisz o instalacji na prad a np. ogrzewanie wody za pomoca pompy ciepla? jak to by wygladalo finansowo? gdzie można dowiedziec sie takich szczegolow na podstawie mojego projektu?

----------


## rutek99

owsem piec na pellet 10 tysiecy, a pompa ciepla lekko dwa razy tyle..

----------


## wojgoc

ogrzewanie na prą to masz na mysli kable grzewcze czy grzejniki konwekcyjne? Licznik 2 taryfowy i grzanie w tańszej taryfie ma sens, ale wtedy to kable grzewcze na zasadzie akumulacji ciepła w wylewce.
Co do szczegółów to w kazdym wiekszym miescie znajdziesz firmy zajmujace się tego typu instalacjami i dostaniesz wycenę takiej instalacji.
Czemu w pom 7 ma byc pralnia :Confused:  skoro spokojnie umieścisz pralkę w kotłowni, nawet wstawisz tam suszarkę do bielizny.
Wg mnie 2 łazienki to podstawa kazdego budowanego domu, zwłaszcza przy dorastających dzieciach.

----------


## Busters

a policzyles komin i dodatkowe miejsce na to? budujesz maly dom to powinno ci zalezec na kazdym metrze.
10tys za pellet liczysz cala kotlownie z zasobnikeim, robocizna montazem etc? 
Odnosnie ogrzewania pradem szukaj na forum jest pelno tematow. Przy malym dobrze ocieplonym domu koszty rocznego ogrzewania milo cie zaskocza.

----------


## Kemotxb

Do małego domu wystarczy bufor i taryfa nocna i będziesz miał CWU i ogrzewanie na prąd do tego podłogówka. Z buforem problem tylko jest bo miejsca trzeba sporo. Pompa ciepła powietrze woda to spory nakład ale będzie tanio później. Pellet jest dobry ale palić trzeba cały czas na CWU, poza tym kotłownia musi spełniać warunki na paliwo stałe (czyli okno, płytki, drzwi, komin, wentylacja itd) no i jak już na pellet to z podajnikiem kocioł a ten też miejsca zajmuje i kosztuje lekko 8 tys zł plus koszty dodatkowe jak zasobnik CWU, montaż i inne. Z resztą tematów o ogrzewaniu jest cała masa na forum i można rozwiać wiele wątpliwości.

----------


## rutek99

pralnie dlatego że nie wiem jak bedzie wygladala kotlowania. czy to bedzie piec na pellet czy też instalacja elektrzycznal;/

----------


## rutek99

> Do małego domu wystarczy bufor i taryfa nocna i będziesz miał CWU i ogrzewanie na prąd do tego podłogówka. Z buforem problem tylko jest bo miejsca trzeba sporo. Pompa ciepła powietrze woda to spory nakład ale będzie tanio później. Pellet jest dobry ale palić trzeba cały czas na CWU, poza tym kotłownia musi spełniać warunki na paliwo stałe (czyli okno, płytki, drzwi, komin, wentylacja itd) no i jak już na pellet to z podajnikiem kocioł a ten też miejsca zajmuje i kosztuje lekko 8 tys zł plus koszty dodatkowe jak zasobnik CWU, montaż i inne. Z resztą tematów o ogrzewaniu jest cała masa na forum i można rozwiać wiele wątpliwości.


czyl iz tego rozumiem że najlepszym rozwiazeniem dla tego projektu bylo by ogrzewanie na prad z instalacja podlogowa?ale czy czasem od 1 stycznia nie można już budwac domu opartych na instalacji wylacznie elektrycznej?

----------


## rutek99

> a policzyles komin i dodatkowe miejsce na to? budujesz maly dom to powinno ci zalezec na kazdym metrze.
> 10tys za pellet liczysz cala kotlownie z zasobnikeim, robocizna montazem etc? 
> Odnosnie ogrzewania pradem szukaj na forum jest pelno tematow. Przy malym dobrze ocieplonym domu koszty rocznego ogrzewania milo cie zaskocza.


a czy od tego roku ogrzewanie samym pradem nie jest zakazane?

----------


## miloszenko

> madrych pomyslow? akurat to roziwaznie jest najbardziej ekonomiczne wg mnie. tylko nie mow mi ze lepszym rozwiazaniem bylaby pompa ciepla bo w to nie uwierze


To nie jest kwestia wiary tylko matematyki.

----------


## Busters

> a czy od tego roku ogrzewanie samym pradem nie jest zakazane?


kreatywny architekt rozwiaze ci ten problem w 5min.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Teoretycznie tak. W praktyce wystarczy kumaty projektant  :smile:  Jest nawet wątek na forum  :smile:

----------


## Kemotxb

Nie że nie można tylko trzeba OZC odpowiednio przedstawić  :wink: . Mały dom niewielkie zużycie, dobrze ocieplisz, dasz podłogówkę, rekuperację ( to może zawyżyć trochę koszty, ale ponoć da się jakoś zrobić tanio), wyliczysz zapotrzebowanie na EP, EU itd i jeśli się zmieścisz w normach to się będzie dało. Prąd ma wysoki współczynnik jeśli dobrze pamiętam to chyba 3, a pellet 0,3. Poszukaj takiej tabelki w nowych Warunkach Technicznych dla domów 2017, to może trochę rozjaśni sprawę. Ewnetualnie można coś dołożyć jakieś solary albo panel foto ... ale to koszty i nikłe korzyści.

----------


## wojgoc

solar to w zależności od części krau i usytuowania - dla 3 osobowej rodziny spokojnie zapewni ciepłą wodę, do tego jakas dotacja lub inny program unijny na poziomie gminy

----------


## Kemotxb

A daj spokój z tymi dotacjami ... wszystkie te dotacje to tylko bank utrzymują. Trzeba kredyt wziąć i spłacać, owszem niski procent z dopłatą, a po spłaceniu się okazuje że Ty wyszedłeś na czysto a bank zarobił połowę dotacji. Niech sobie to .... wsadzą nie powiem gdzie  :wink:

----------


## Kaizen

> Mały dom niewielkie zużycie, dobrze ocieplisz, dasz podłogówkę, rekuperację ( to może zawyżyć trochę koszty, ale ponoć da się jakoś zrobić tanio), wyliczysz zapotrzebowanie na EP, EU itd i jeśli się zmieścisz w normach to się będzie dało


IMO nie ma szans na tegoroczne normy. Zeszłoroczne - przy odrobinie szaleństwa da się zmieścić EP w 120kWh. Ciężko, ale da się.
W tym roku trzeba już "pudrować" czymś - chyba najtaniej będzie najtańsza PC do CWU.

----------


## wojgoc

najtańsza czyli jaka? 
i tak 2x droższa od bojlera czy się mylę?

----------


## rutek99

> Teoretycznie tak. W praktyce wystarczy kumaty projektant  Jest nawet wątek na forum


moglbys podac linka?

----------


## rutek99

powiem wam że juz zglupialem z tym ogrzewaniem w takim razie..

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

> Witam!
> Zastanawiam się nad dwoma projektami :
> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-sezam-WOF1026
> https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-manuela-ii-WRC1954
> Budzet ograniczony: 200 tysiecy. ?Czy budowa domu do tej kwoty z wybranych projektow jest mozliwa?
> Dzieki za odpowiedz


jest taki wątek na FM : " Dom do ok.200 tys. jest sens marzyć? "
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ns+marzy%C4%87
poczytaj, choć w zasadzie w pytaniu jest odpowiedz.

jak czytam na stronie producenta " w projekcie zastosowano rozwiązania energooszczędne " i widzę jednocześnie kominy wentylacji grawitacyjnej, to ( pisząc wprost ) ta koncepcja nie ma nic wspólnego z "energooszczędnością", tym samym z spełnieniem obowiązujących przepisów budowlanych. 
Ale to tylko " gotowiec " ( gotowa koncepcja ), daleko mu do Projektu Budowlanego, a na podstawie Projektu Budowlanego dopiero można określić faktyczne koszty realizacji budynku i zagospodarowania.

----------


## wojgoc

klasyczne CCC - Cena zakupu projektu Czyni Cuda - choc w projektach indywidualnych tez można często znaleźć kwiatki :yes:

----------


## ŁUKASZ ŁADZIŃSKI

... wszędzie mogą być kwiatki  :smile:  ale za jedne ktoś może odpowiadać, a za inne nie, dlatego dana "rzecz" może kosztować 2,- , a inna np. 20,-zł

----------


## rutek99

czy na pow. uzytkowa 84 m2 wystrczy pompa ciepla + rekuperator i ogrzewanie podlogowe? ile wynosi taka inwestyacja oraz czy jest oplacalna?

----------


## Kemotxb

Jakbyś dał taki układ to powinno być całkiem dobrze i wymagania masz spełnione. A czy to opłacalne ? przy budowie domu nie ma nic opłacalnego, inwestycja sama w sobie jest nieopłacalna, ale nie o to w tym przecież chodzi  :wink: . Podłogówki i rekuperacji nie ma co rozważać bo trudno w tym znaleźć tak poważne wady by tego nie montować, po prostu powoli staje się to standardem. PC to już osobna sprawa, musisz mieć dobrze policzone OZC, dobrać pompę, otrzymać oferty i wtedy możesz coś wybierać.

----------


## CodeSnipper

Używanie Google boli? Po wpisaniu  "ogrzewanie prądem 2017", szósty link to:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...5-ciep%C5%82a-!

----------


## rutek99

a gdybym miał tak dostep do gazu z sieci? czy takie ogrzewanie lepiej wypada?

----------


## Kaizen

> najtańsza czyli jaka? 
> i tak 2x droższa od bojlera czy się mylę?


Jak tylko 2x droższa, to i tak cud malina i nawet ekonomicznie ma sens. Najtańsza, jaką znalazłem to ARISTON NUOS którą bez problemu da się kupić za mniej niż 3K zł. IMO jest tak na granicy opłacalności ekonomicznej - przy 100l dziennie zwraca się po 5 latach w porównaniu do bojlera za 750zł.
Ale za to pozwala się zmieścić w wymaganym EP. Nie gwarantuje zmieszczenia, trzeba przeliczyć i sprawdzić, ale to najtańsza opcja która na to pozwala.

----------


## Kaizen

> czy na pow. uzytkowa 84 m2 wystrczy pompa ciepla + rekuperator i ogrzewanie podlogowe? ile wynosi taka inwestyacja oraz czy jest oplacalna?


Montując PC masz EP trzy razy mniejsze, niż grzejąc prądem i nieco ponad 10% mniejsze, niż grzejąc gazem. Więc nawet dosyć słabo ocieplony, jak na dzisiejsze standardy, dom zmieści się w wymaganym EP.

Jak chcesz typowe rozwiązanie z PC PW to zapłacisz przynajmniej kilkanaście tysięcy. Do policzenia (musisz znać swoje zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - bo inaczej to zgadywanie), kiedy się zwróci w porównaniu do grzania prądem. Prawdopodobnie szybciej pompa się rozpadnie, niż się zwróci.
Jak pokombinujesz - to co najwyżej będzie na granicy opłacalności (używka, chińczyk, grzanie posadzki pompą do CWU czy inne kreatywne rozwiązania pozwalające się z mieścić w 5-8K zł). Ale byle awaria i jesteś stratny.

Tutaj liczydełko i dyskusja o nim





> a gdybym miał tak dostep do gazu z sieci? czy takie ogrzewanie lepiej wypada?


W małym, dobrze ocieplonym domu nic nie pobije prądu. Gaz ziemny nawet w większych często przegrywa przez koszt przyłącza i rocznych przeglądów.
Mnie rocznie grzanie prądem kosztowałoby niewiele ponad 1,5K zł w tańszej strefie G12. Niech będzie, że się pomyliłem - 2K zł (CO i CWU). Liczę przy cenie 33gr/kWh prądu.
Realny koszt kWh gazu jest bardzo zależny od taryfy i zużycia. Przy małym zużyciu wychodzi dosyć wysoka, przez znaczący narzut opłat abonamentowych (prąd masz tak czy inaczej). I jak doliczysz jeszcze do tego kominiarza to się robi realna cena kWh niewiele niższa (rzędu co najwyżej kilkunastu %) od ceny kWh prądu. No i jak masz zapłacić w okolicach 10K zł za kocioł, projekty, przyłącza, odbiory, wentylację, komin spalinowy - to też prąd wychodzi najtaniej. Ale to też warto przeliczyć z OZE i konkretnymi ofertami na przyłącza, instalacje, kotły.

Ja coraz cieplej myślę o podłogówce elektrycznej (wcześniej chciałem kocioł elektryczny i wodę w wylewce). Kable mają same zalety - i jedną wadę. O ile w rury wpuszczę wodę podgrzaną czymkolwiek, więc w przyszłości łatwo byłoby zmienić, o tyle w kable tylko prąd.

----------


## rutek99

w takim razie co raz to powazniej zastanawiam naad instalacja elektryczna do tego piec akumulacyjny i rekuperator.

----------


## portaga

> NIE JEST MOŻLIWA.
> Wystarczy, że przekroczysz budżet o 10 tys. zł. (a na pewno przekroczysz o wiele więcej).
> Czyli budowa domu do tej kwoty NIE JEST MOŻLIWA.
> I zapamiętaj to, żebyś się nie rozczarował.
> Takie tam "pierdu-pierdu" o metodach gospodarczych, to sobie od razu włóż do półki z Baśniami 1000 i jednej nocy.
> No chyba, że ten dom będziesz budował przez lat dziesięć, ale to i ceny materiałów pójdą w górę.
> Po prostu ZROZUM, że się nie da!





> Nie bo co? Bo Ty tak mowisz? Jak dla mnie sa do wybudowania i to bez wiekszych problemow.


Wnioskując z twojej jakże obszernej odpowiedzi, mogą podczas budowy wystąpić jakieś "mniejsze" problemy?
Te "mniejsze" problemy zaczynają się, kiedy już chałupa stoi przykryta dachem + okna są wstawione i wylewki zrobione. 
To jest ten czas, kiedy inwestor oddycha z ulgą, że najgorsze już za nim  :roll eyes: 

Oczywiście nic bardziej mylnego, bo wtedy zaczyna się cały CYRK OD NOWA!
Przychodzą następni wykonawcy podłóg, schodów, ścian, glazury, terakoty, drzwi, łazienek, sanitariatów, elektryki, malarze, kominiarze, geodeci i co tam sobie jeszcze życzysz.
Także, drogi koleżko cfaniakowaty, nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd, że wybudują za 200!
Bo każda wydana złotówka ponad 200.000 zł, działa na twoją niekorzyść, a tych złotówek uzbiera się im jeszcze dzięsiątki tysięcy.
W zasadzie to ty namawiasz ludzi do nierozsądnego zarządzania ich własnym mieniem, ale żaden sąd cię nie ukarze, bo stwierdzą, że ty jesteś po prostu głupi  :sick:

----------


## Frofo007

Portaga: i po co obrażasz kolegę z forum? Każdy ma prawo do własnego zdania.

Odnośnie tematu ogrzewania małego domku do 200tyś to ja bym zrobił tak:

- podłogówka na cały dom, do zrobienia samemu, tylko trzeba mieć projekt, w którym wszystko będzie opisane. Później już pomoc z forum i poradników internetowych (można znaleźć filmiki jak to zrobić). Wówczas taka podłogówka do małego domku wyniesie około 4tyś PLN (liczę na oko). W tą kwotę nie wliczam wylewki, ale zakładam, że i tak by była robiona.
- kocioł elektryczny obsługujący co + cwu - 2500zł
- zbiornik do CWU - 2000zł
- złączki i inne + fachowiec, który to połączy - 2000zł

Także w kwocie 10500zł teoretycznie jest do zrobienia CO + CWU z wodną podłogówką. Za to odchodzi nam kotłownia (pomieszczenie) i komin (jeśli zdecydujemy się dodatkowo na wentylacje mechaniczną).
Plusem takiego rozwiązania jest to, że w przyszłości będzie można kocioł elektryczny odsprzedać i zakupić pompę ciepła powietrze-woda, wówczas koszty CO i CWU powinny spaść 3-krotnie. Przy kablach grzejnych jesteśmy do końca skazani na grzanie prądem a przy podłogówce wodnej możemy grzać czym chcemy (pompa ciepła, kocioł na paliwo stałe, kominek z płaszczem wodnym, prąd i co tam w przyszłości wymyślą).

Ps. kwoty, które podawałem należy traktować tylko orientacyjnie.

----------


## Tomi78__

a w takim domku 80-90m2 to jaka cena ogrzewania Was interesuje? ja mam ponizej 2 tys zł za rok na 92m2 na kablach

----------


## Greg_81

Grzejąc kablami ceny za sezon są bardzo atrakcyjne, ale bramka jest juz zamknięta, złoty srodek jest drogi bo montując rurki z wodą plus kocioł elektryczny juz tak tanio nie bedzie.
Najlepiej miec w podłodzie   rurki i kable minus cena instalacji, ale wtedy grzejemy tym co w danej chwili wychodzi najtaniej.
Sam mam mętlik w głowie co do ogrzewania 127 m2

----------


## miloszenko

> Grzejąc kablami ceny za sezon są bardzo atrakcyjne, ale bramka jest juz zamknięta, złoty srodek jest drogi bo montując rurki z wodą plus kocioł elektryczny juz tak tanio nie bedzie.
> Najlepiej miec w podłodzie   rurki i kable minus cena instalacji, ale wtedy grzejemy tym co w danej chwili wychodzi najtaniej.
> Sam mam mętlik w głowie co do ogrzewania 127 m2


Jeśli dom będzie przynajmniej energooszczędny to warto pomyśleć o kablach i ogniwach fotowoltaicznych. Dlaczego?

Bo w taki sposób praktycznie żadna podwyżka cen energii nie zaboli, gdyż włącznie z kosztem prądu użytkowego PV będzie to amortyzować.

Każde inne rozwiązanie będzie wymagało podobnej inwestycji, ale będzie się opierać o wykonanie ogrzewania w całym domu i zakupie kotła/PC.

I proszę nie demonizować braku alternatywy przy kablach, dorzucenie grzejników nie będzie kosztowne, choć nie wyobrażam sobie, iż płacąc rocznie za CO 500 zł (koszt amortyzowany przez energię z PV) kiedykolwiek pomyślimy o zmianie źródła energii.

----------


## Tomi78__

FV jest bardzo drogie, a jakbyscie popatrzyli w roczniki statystyczne jaki był wzrost cen nosników energi przez ostatnie 15lat to widac ze prad drozeje najwolniej i najmniej wegiel np wzrósł ponad 600% przez 10lat a prad 106%

----------


## cactus

> wegiel np wzrósł ponad 600% przez 10lat


że what?

----------


## fotohobby

> FV jest bardzo drogie, a jakbyscie popatrzyli w roczniki statystyczne jaki był wzrost cen nosników energi przez ostatnie 15lat to widac ze prad drozeje najwolniej i najmniej wegiel np wzrósł ponad 600% przez 10lat a prad 106%


Węgiel 600% ?? :jaw drop: 
Raczej *niecałe 100%*

http://www.ogrzewamy.pl/paliwo/wegiel-kamienny

Sprawdż teraz, ile wyniósł wzrost ceny prądu - w tym opłat za przesył i stałych.

----------


## miloszenko

> Węgiel 600% ??
> Raczej *niecałe 100%*
> 
> http://www.ogrzewamy.pl/paliwo/wegiel-kamienny
> 
> Sprawdż teraz, ile wyniósł wzrost ceny prądu - w tym opłat za przesył i stałych.


To wszystko nic przy wzroście cen gazu. Kiedyś kWh z prądu była 5 razy droższa od kWh gazu. Dzisiaj prąd w nocy jest praktycznie w cenie gazu.

----------


## fotohobby

W 2007r m3 gazu kosztował 1.35zl, dziś jakieś 2.1zł
Wzrost 58%

To nie chodzi o wzrost gazu, bo on byl niższy, niz wegla, tylko o upowszechnienie sie drugiej taryfu i taniego  pradu odpadowego.
Pierwsza taryfa też poszła do góry,  o okolo 40%

----------


## Tomi78__

Dyskutowalismy o tym w prawdzie 7 lat temu tu na tym wątku, wtedy 10lat do tyłu była roznica 600% tak czy siakl prad dla mnie najlepiej wychodzi  :big grin:

----------


## miloszenko

> W 2007r m3 gazu kosztował 1.35zl, dziś jakieś 2.1zł
> Wzrost 58%
> 
> To nie chodzi o wzrost gazu, bo on byl niższy, niz wegla, tylko o upowszechnienie sie drugiej taryfu i taniego  pradu odpadowego.
> Pierwsza taryfa też poszła do góry,  o okolo 40%


A w 1997? Wiem, że to trwało ale relacja ceny była kilkukrotna.

----------


## miloszenko

> A w 1997? Wiem, że to trwało ale relacja ceny była kilkukrotna.


W 1995 m3 gazu kosztował poniżej 0,5 zł, wtedy kWh prądu w dzień to było około 30 gr. Dzisiaj m3 gazu wychodzi ok. 2,30-2,50.

----------


## fotohobby

> A w 1997? Wiem, że to trwało ale relacja ceny była kilkukrotna.


No tak, a w 1973 bylo jeszcze inaczej i co z tego ? Chyba w #13431 są podane wzrosty za ostanie 10 lat

Ostatnia cena gazu to raczej 2.1 zl, jak sie weżmie cene z faktury podzieloną przez zuzyte metry

----------


## malal

No ale oprócz ceny paliwa / energii wliczyc trzeba jeszcze kilka czynników - komfort uzytkowania, wpływ na środowisko, bezpieczeństwo pożarowe. jakby nie patrzeć to tutaj gaz chyba jednak przoduje.

----------


## Tomi78__

Komfort, cena instalacji, zagrozenie P-poz, nawet wpływ na srodowisko to jednak prad nie gaz   :big grin:

----------


## miloszenko

> Komfort, cena instalacji, zagrozenie P-poz, nawet wpływ na srodowisko to jednak prad nie gaz


Można zupełnie zostać niezauważonym przez sieć energetyczną jeśli ma się ogrzewanie elektryczne, które tak naprawdę przez większość zimy nie pobiera dużo energii, zużycie rośnie przy dużych mrozach, ale przy -5 to jest niewiele (śmiem twierdzić iż niejeden dom opalany paliwem stałym przez całą noc pracy kotła zje więcej niż niewielki, ale energooszczędny domek ogrzewany prądem.

Dopóki grzejących elektrycznie jest promil tak długo będą oni niezauważalni w kontekście obciążenia sieci (obciążenie jest i tak w czasie, kiedy inni śpią albo nie ma ich w domu  :smile: 

A już pompa ciepła do niewielkiego domu zupełnie nie szkodzi nikomu - to już więcej mój piekarnik ciągnie z gniazdka  :big tongue:

----------


## Kaizen

Sieć jest przeciążona latem, w upały. Gdy zakłady przemysłowe ciągną na potęgę a i biurowce się trochę dokładają z klimą.
Gdy normalny śmiertelnik chce grzać (czyli tania strefa) mamy tak ogromne zapasy mocy, że nie ma się czego obawiać (nawet w dzienny okienku zimą).

----------


## Tomi78__

A i dobowo najwieksze zuzycie od 6-max 22 jak przcuja zakłady, a my grzejemy w nocy jak obciazenie najmniejsze

----------


## Wampirek357

Witam wszystkich. Planujemy z mężem budowę domu. Działkę już mamy (30 arów), na budowę możemy przeznaczyć 250 tysięcy. Tutaj pojawia się problem- jaki projekt wybrać, zeby sie w tej kwocie zmiescic? W oko wpadl mi taki: http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...752_opisogolny ale wydaje mi się to malo realne z finansowego punktu widzenia. Prosba moja do Panstwa- pokazcie swoje projekty, ktore udalo Wam sie w podobnej kwocie wybudowac...? Zaznaczam, ze musi to byc juz stan taku, zebysmy mogli tam zamieszkac.  :smile:  Doly pod fundamenty bedziemy kopac sami (mamy koparki itp), drewno rowniez w tanszej cenie dostaniemy, gdyz mamy firme z transportem i stolarnie. Z gory dziękuję za wszystkie informacje  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> Witam wszystkich. Planujemy z mężem budowę domu. Działkę już mamy (30 arów), na budowę możemy przeznaczyć 250 tysięcy. Tutaj pojawia się problem- jaki projekt wybrać, zeby sie w tej kwocie zmiescic? W oko wpadl mi taki: http://www.archeton.pl/projekt-domu-...752_opisogolny ale wydaje mi się to malo realne z finansowego punktu widzenia. Prosba moja do Panstwa- pokazcie swoje projekty, ktore udalo Wam sie w podobnej kwocie wybudowac...? Zaznaczam, ze musi to byc juz stan taku, zebysmy mogli tam zamieszkac.  Doly pod fundamenty bedziemy kopac sami (mamy koparki itp), drewno rowniez w tanszej cenie dostaniemy, gdyz mamy firme z transportem i stolarnie. Z gory dziękuję za wszystkie informacje


Słaby projekt na tanie budowanie, wywalić wykusz, lukarnę, garaż i kominy i zakasać rękawy, zrobić co się da samemu to może wystarczy...

----------


## Wampirek357

Tak myslalam. Może ktoś podsunie jakis projekt?

----------


## miloszenko

> Tak myslalam. Może ktoś podsunie jakis projekt?


Sugeruję lepiej porządnego architekta, bo nic się bardziej nie opłaca jak projekt szyty na miarę pod konkretny budżet.

Przy takiej powierzchni użytkowej lepsza będzie parterówka, oprócz dachu można spokojnie samemu wymurować, na 30 arach z miejscem problemu raczej nie będzie.

----------


## Wampirek357

Istnieje wtedy szansa, ze stworzy mi projekt dość ladnego domku, czy to tez nedzie na zasadzie prostokstnej stodoly?

----------


## miloszenko

> Istnieje wtedy szansa, ze stworzy mi projekt dość ladnego domku, czy to tez nedzie na zasadzie prostokstnej stodoly?


Trzeba sobie odpowiedzieć na pytanie czy budujemy dom na jaki nas stać czy taki, żeby sąsiad z zieleniał z zazdrości.

Najlepsze jest to, że czym bardziej dom ma być ''pokaźny" tym mniej ma wspólnego z miłą dla oka architekturą.

Minimalizm bryły nie musi oznaczać "nudy", za to znajdą się tacy, co po dostawieniu kolumn przy ganku będą uznawać projekt za "ładny".

Temat jest prosty - architekt szyje dom o wielkości i funkcji na którą was stać.

----------


## Wampirek357

No więc obdzwoniłam 3 architektów, przesyłając im powyzsxy projekt i projekt majka rex. Wszyscy stwierdzili, ze nie widza problemu w tym, by taki domek w tej cenie wybudowac nie liczac na zlote klamki w domu.

----------


## Kaizen

> na budowę możemy przeznaczyć 250 tysięcy.


Jest taki projekt domza150tysiecy.pl Jest też seria filmów na YT
Jak dobrze zrozumiałem, to kwota odnosi się do sumy kosztów materiałów na dom przy założeniu samoróbstwa. Sam dom. Bez przyłączy, formalności, projektów, zagospodarowania, ogrodzenia itd. itp.
Pewnie, że odezwie się taki, co zbudował. Dawno (a nie tylko ceny się zmieniają, ale też przepisy wymuszają coraz droższe budowanie) i nie uwzględniający wszystkich kosztów.
Nawet, jeżeli masz działkę, i chcesz zbudować dom do zamieszkania, choćby po bida cenach i najniższej możliwej jakości to w 350K ciężko będzie się zmieścić z czymś większym, niż domek holenderski.

----------


## Kaizen

> No więc obdzwoniłam 3 architektów, przesyłając im powyzsxy projekt i projekt majka rex. Wszyscy stwierdzili, ze nie widza problemu w tym, by taki domek w tej cenie wybudowac nie liczac na zlote klamki w domu.


Projektanci nie mają nawet bladego pojęcia o kosztach budowy. Zapytaj o koszt rekuperacji do tego domku,  okien do tego wykuszu, najmu szalunków do stropu czy koszt inwentaryzacji powykonawczej geodety. Potem poproś o oferty wykonawców ze dwóch czy trzech, żeby porównać.

----------


## Wampirek357

To ja juz naprawdę nie rozumiem... najpierw ktos tu radzi, by isc do architekta i stworzyc indywidualny projekt do tych funduszy, a teraz Pan pisze, ze architekci nie maja pohecia o kosztach budowy. No wiec jak moze mi stworzyc taki projekt?

----------


## Nurek_

To masz przykłady trzech parterowych projektów, w granicach 100 m2 - takiego czegoś szukaj. Albo nawet mniejszego. Ale na 250 tys nie licz, raczej 350 będzie bardziej realne.

https://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/erin-ii
https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-mokka-WOF1072
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...wej-5.html?c=1

----------


## olla87

To i ja się poradzę. Robimy dobudówke do domu : 45m2 od podstaw po dach z dwoma pokojami + wymiana dachu na drugiej połowie domu- czyli razem dach dwuspadowy na 100m2. Chcemy z dobudową i zmiana dachu zamknąć się w 50tys. Uwazacie, że to realne?

----------


## miloszenko

> To ja juz naprawdę nie rozumiem... najpierw ktos tu radzi, by isc do architekta i stworzyc indywidualny projekt do tych funduszy, a teraz Pan pisze, ze architekci nie maja pohecia o kosztach budowy. No wiec jak moze mi stworzyc taki projekt?


To może inaczej - poproś architekta czy podejmie się wyceny i weźmie na siebie nadzór inwestorski gwarantując w umowie wydanie konkretnej kwoty.

Jeśli nie robi się nic samemu to trzeba liczyć 1000 zł za M2 SSO, 2000 zł za M2 stanu deweloperskiego, 2500 zł minimum za stan na gotowi z meblami. 

Oczywiście to tylko sam dom, jeszcze z 30k na ogród/bramę i min. 15000 zł na projekty, pozwolenia, przyłącza. 

Niestety nie ważne jak mały dom pewne koszty są dość stałe i trzeba to mieć na uwadze.

----------


## miloszenko

Oczywiście mam na myśli M2 powierzchni netto po podłogach.

----------


## gatean

Witajcie.
Bardzo proszę doświadczonych w budowaniu o ocenę, czy za max 250 tys. postawie ten dom https://projekty.muratordom.pl/proje...3266,0%2C0.htm
lub ewentualnie wariant bez garażu https://projekty.muratordom.pl/proje...1521,0%2C0.htm 
Mam na myśli do stanu pozwalającego na zamieszkanie, choćby miała być tylko kuchnia, łazienka i jeden pokój. 
Później po sprzedaży mieszkania wartego około 150 tys bym zrobił resztę.
Proszę o w miarę realną ocenę, ze wszystkimi pozwoleniami, przyłączami itp. bo taki mam maksymalny fundusz.
Planuję budować systemem gospodarczym, co mogę zrobię sam, a w najbliższej rodzinie elektryk i monter okien, więc często za koszt samych materiałów.
A ogrodzenie itp. mogę zrobić za kilka lat, moi mam nadzieję przyszli sąsiedzi mieszkają bez tego i żyją.

----------


## Busters

Moim zdaniem jak sie postarasz to do "zamieszkania" dasz rade, ale ta druga opcje.
Tej wielkosci tansza bedzie parterowka, masz miejsce na dzialce czy poddasze chcesz ze wzgledu na mala dzialke?

----------


## sylwekr

Napiszę parę słów od siebie, bo jakiś czas temu też chciałem wybudować dom za 200 tys. Na dzień dzisiejszy wydałem 230 tys, ale w tym zakup działki (25 tys, tanio, nie będę się rozpisywał dlaczego), garaż wolnostojący 6x9 który też ok 25 tys mnie kosztował (100% praca własna, ściany BK, dach blachodachówka, 2 bramy + drzwi wejściowe, na zewnątrz i wewnątrz siatka klej, posadzka betonowa, instalacja elektryczna). Do tych wydatków też dopisany jest zakup narzędzi (zaczynając budowę miałem wkrętarkę, młotek, poziomice, zatem trochę narzędzi musiałem kupić), ale też zakup przyczepki , czy montaż haka w aucie. W kosztach też ujęte zrobienie projektu, papierologia, przyłącze wody i elektryczne. Zatem na samą budowę domu wydałem domu wydałem ok 165 - 170 tys. Co za te pieniądze zrobiłem: dom parterowy powierzchnia zabudowy 125 m2, użytkowa 105m2, Fundamenty tradycyjne, ocieplone XPS-em 10cm, drenaż wokół, ściany BK + 20 cm grafitu, zaciągnięte klejem, brak struktury, strop monolit, dach pełne deskowanie z dachówką ceramiczna, rynny, podbitka, tynki gipsowe, elektryka skończona, hydraulika skończona (ogrzewanie elektryczne oparte o bufor 1000l, całość podłogówka), instalacje: alarmowa, telewizyjna, odkurzacz centralny, wentylacja mechaniczna z GWC (brak jeszcze samego rekuperatora). Obecnie kładę płytki, do kotłowni było budżetowo, podłoga po 13 zł, ściany po 17, ale w WC (1x1,3m) zaszaleliśmy i same płytki 2 tys. Do tych 200 tys na samą budowę brakuje ok 30 tys i na pewno nie starczy, bo z większych wydatków jeszcze przydomowa oczyszczalnia, kominek, rekuperator, ocieplenie stropu, łazienka, cała kuchnia, elewacja, wykończenie tarasu, drzwi wewnętrzne  i cała masa drobiazgów. Stwierdzam jednak że dało by się za 200 tys pobudować dom ok 100 m2, jednak trzeba by jednak robić wszystko na materiałach z najniższej półki i budować tak jak ja.... samemu (Ale czy to by był wtedy dom o którym marzymy ... ?) Budując ekipami nie ma szans, ja zapłaciłem za zrobienie dachu, wstawienie okien, tynki i miksokreta, reszta  to wiele dni spędzonych na budowie i tyranie.... jednak warto było marzyć, już możemy po woli planować kiedy przeprowadzka.

Policzyłem ile jeszcze będę musiał wydać na dom aby się wprowadzić, wyszło ok 70 tys, Po zamieszkaniu jeszcze trzeba będzie zrobić ogrodzenie frontowe, kostkę itp - ok 50 tys. Zatem cały koszt zakupu działki, budowy domu parterowego 105 m2, garażu wolnostojącego na 2 auta i zagospodarowania działki wyniesie mnie ok 350 tys. Materiały średnia półka, robocizna niemal wszystko sam. Bez działki, garażu, ogrodzenia, kostki było by to ok 250 tys, czyli jak to często piszą na forum ok 2,5 tys za m2. Aby było taniej można zrezygnować z kominka, instalacji alarmowej, odkurzacza centralnego, na dachu tania blachodachówka.... aby było jeszcze taniej zamiast wentylacji mechanicznej grawitacyjna, ocieplenie tylko wymagane minimum, okna drzwi zewnętrzne najtańsze i do ogrzewania "śmieciuch" bo inne będzie nieekonomiczne. Natomiast jeśli nie jesteśmy "samorobami" to trzeba by doliczyć koszt robocizny, myślę że to w przeliczeniu na m2 dodatkowo 1 tys. Zatem dobrze kalkulujcie mając 200 tys co chcecie za to wybudować i o jakim standardzie.

----------


## MhUser

200k

tak myślę
dom 10x10 metrów, 2,5 metra od podłogi do sufitu

50k działka projekt i duperele (http://tiny.pl/gjhjj)
30k płyta i ocieplenie
30k ściany, ocieplenie i tynki
30k stropodach i ocieplenie
15k WM
15k stolarka i drzwi zewnetrzne
15k kuchnia
15k instalacj PV (opcja)
15k instalacja cwu i kanalizacja i oczyszczalnia
10k łazienka
5k ogrzewanie elektryczne
5k podłoga i drzwi wewn
5k instalacja elektryczna
5k podstawowe meble

razem 245k z działką i instalacją PV pod klucz
są tu rzeczy przeszacowane
dom energooszczędny, tani w utrzymaniu, komfortowy, kosteczka

----------


## Frofo007

U mnie póki co: płyta fundamentowa z rurkami ogrzewania podłogowego, ocieplona 20cm XPS + drenaż: 70tyś.
Kierbud, projekt, adaptacja, przyłącze prądu, wody, geodeta, badania gruntu, mapki itp. 30tyś.

Co prawda dom 190m2 po podłogach, powierzchnia zabudowy 123,68 m2, ale piszę o tym aby ostudzić co niektórych entuzjazm, który i mi się udzielił przed budową. Po prostu ludzie, którzy tanio budują robią to sami lub mieszkają w lokalizacji, gdzie robocizna jest bardzo tania. Do tego mają dobre warunki gruntowe, tanie przyłącza i materiały z niższej półki cenowej. Oczywiście podstawą jest też prosty projekt i mała powierzchnia.

Moim zdaniem przy małym domu trzeba liczyć minimum 3tyś za sam dom za m2 do wprowadzenia, oczywiście bez fajerwerków.
Czym większy dom tym cena m2 trochę niższa.

----------


## sylwekr

> 200k
> 
> tak myślę
> dom 10x10 metrów, 2,5 metra od podłogi do sufitu
> 
> 50k działka projekt i duperele (http://tiny.pl/gjhjj)
> 30k płyta i ocieplenie
> 30k ściany, ocieplenie i tynki
> 30k stropodach i ocieplenie
> ...


Raczej wydaje mi się, że to nie są przeszacowane, tylko sam koszt najtańszych materiałów ma się w tych kwotach zmieścić bez kosztów robocizny. O ile za 15k stolarka i drzwi zewnetrzne do małego domu dosyć przyzwoite kupisz, to nie wydaje mi się, że za 30k stropodach i ocieplenie, czy 30k ściany, ocieplenie i tynki, chyba że tak jak napisałem nie ma w tych kwotach kosztów robocizny.

----------


## Tomi78__

A ja sprobuje sie zmiescic w parterowym domu 86m2 netto  :smile:  Mam juz pewne doswiadczenie bo jedna budoea juz za mna  :big grin:  na razie wydałem 32zł na mapke do WZ  :smile:

----------


## sylwekr

> Witajcie.
> Bardzo proszę doświadczonych w budowaniu o ocenę, czy za max 250 tys. postawie ten dom https://projekty.muratordom.pl/proje...3266,0%2C0.htm


Na pewno chcesz mieć w domu takie pokoje: sypialnia 	10,3 m² 	użytkowa 5,4 m². 5 m2 to powierzchnia na mała łazienkę, a nie sypialnię. Przez skosy "tracisz" 50% powierzchni i tak maleńkiego pokoiku, rób parterówkę i wtedy taki pokoik 10m2 jest w pełni użyteczny bez skosów nad głową.

----------


## miloszenko

> 200k
> 
> tak myślę
> dom 10x10 metrów, 2,5 metra od podłogi do sufitu
> 
> 50k działka projekt i duperele (http://tiny.pl/gjhjj)
> 30k płyta i ocieplenie
> 30k ściany, ocieplenie i tynki
> 30k stropodach i ocieplenie
> ...


Przestrzegam przed kosztorysowaniem z zapasem pozycji kluczowych, bo tych mniej istotnych będzie dużo i zrobią taką kwotę, iż przeszacowanie nie pomoże.

Lepiej byłoby skorzystać z jakiegoś ślepego kosztorysu projektu gotowego, bo tutaj już kilka rzeczy ucieka:

- drzwi wewnętrzne,

- elektryka - biały montaż,
- oświetlenie ( na cały dom się uzbiera),
- drzwi wewnętrzne to jakieś 800 zł sztuka, z podłogą ciężko się w 5k wyrobić,
- podstawowe meble - 2 szafy na wymiar to już będzie 5k, lepiej by założyć 10k na start i drugie tyle na później.

To tak żeby nie było rozczarowań.

----------


## Nurek_

> Na pewno chcesz mieć w domu takie pokoje: sypialnia 	10,3 m² 	użytkowa 5,4 m². 5 m2 to powierzchnia na mała łazienkę, a nie sypialnię. Przez skosy "tracisz" 50% powierzchni i tak maleńkiego pokoiku, rób parterówkę i wtedy taki pokoik 10m2 jest w pełni użyteczny bez skosów nad głową.


Dokładnie, i jeszcze "salon" 15m2, zabiegowe schody o szerokości 1m (to dla akrobatów chyba). Nie wiem jaką masz rodzinę, ale czy naprawdę potrzebne są ci 4 pokoje z czego 2 trochę większe od schowka na miotły?
Rozejrzyj się za czymś w tym stylu https://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-domow/erin-ii będzie taniej i dużo bardziej funkcjonalnie niż dom z poddaszem.

----------


## cypryski

> Witajcie.
> Bardzo proszę doświadczonych w budowaniu o ocenę, czy za max 250 tys. postawie ten dom https://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt_dom-na-rozstaju-wariant-iii,3266,0%2C0.htmą.


Ten "samochód" zwizualizowany w garażu to musi być chyba Daewoo Tico, a "salon" jest mniejszy niż w 75% mieszkań w blokach z wielkiej płyty. Już nawet nie skomentuję "sypialni" o pow. użytk. 5.5 m2.

----------


## asolt

> Ten "samochód" zwizualizowany w garażu to musi być chyba Daewoo Tico, a "salon" jest mniejszy niż w 75% mieszkań w blokach z wielkiej płyty. Już nawet nie skomentuję "sypialni" o pow. użytk. 5.5 m2.


Ta sypialnia po podłodze ma 9.9 m2, Jest ze skosem i pow. uzytkowa jest taka mała

----------


## sylwekr

> Ten "samochód" zwizualizowany w garażu to musi być chyba Daewoo Tico, a "salon" jest mniejszy niż w 75% mieszkań w blokach z wielkiej płyty. Już nawet nie skomentuję "sypialni" o pow. użytk. 5.5 m2.


Podejrzewam, że to nawet nie Tico. Takie wizualizacje to nieźle potrafią w błąd wprowadzić i .... jaki duży garaż, wokół samochodu tyle miejsca, rowery kosiarkę i może stół do ping ponga wstawimy, salon przestronny wejdzie kanapa stół, fotele, kominek i tyle jeszcze przestrzeni, a w każdej sypialni poza dużym łóżkiem to szafę, biurko i komodę się wstawi, a później po wybudowaniu zaskoczenie.

----------


## cypryski

> Ta sypialnia po podłodze ma 9.9 m2, Jest ze skosem i pow. uzytkowa jest taka mała


Wiadomo. Dramatycznie ciasno.

----------


## Tomi78__

Parterówka ok 80m2 wyjdzie taniej w budowie, jest mniej skomlikowana od tego projektu i mozna duzo samemu zrobic...

----------


## gatean

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.
Wiem że to mały dom, ale i tak większy niż obecne mieszkanie. 
Mógłbym wyrównać frontową ścianę by zyskać więcej miejsca, ten wariant jest już trochę większy https://projekty.muratordom.pl/proje...2953,0%2C0.htm 
A może nawet lekko wydłużyć cały dom. 
Na górze mogły by być tylko dwie sypialnie. Tylko zasadnicze pytanie, czy mnie na chociaż tak mały dom stać?
Żonie bardzo podobają się poddasza. Przez moment nawet myśleliśmy o dwupoziomowym mieszkaniu, ale zdecydowaliśmy się na ucieczkę z miasta.
Liczyłem że za prawie pół miliona uda się taki zbudować, oraz że będzie tańszy w utrzymaniu.

Ale jeżeli mam mieć mało funkcjonalny i stosunkowo drogi dom, to chyba jednak zdecydujemy się na parterowy.
A co do garażu już pisałem, może nie być wcale, albo dobudowałbym go później.

----------


## sylwekr

> Dziękuję za odpowiedzi.
> Wiem że to mały dom, ale i tak większy niż obecne mieszkanie. 
> Mógłbym wyrównać frontową ścianę by zyskać więcej miejsca, ten wariant jest już trochę większy https://projekty.muratordom.pl/proje...2953,0%2C0.htm 
> A może nawet lekko wydłużyć cały dom. 
> Na górze mogły by być tylko dwie sypialnie. Tylko zasadnicze pytanie, czy mnie na chociaż tak mały dom stać?
> Żonie bardzo podobają się poddasza. Przez moment nawet myśleliśmy o dwupoziomowym mieszkaniu, ale zdecydowaliśmy się na ucieczkę z miasta.
> Liczyłem że za prawie pół miliona uda się taki zbudować, oraz że będzie tańszy w utrzymaniu.
> 
> Ale jeżeli mam mieć mało funkcjonalny i stosunkowo drogi dom, to chyba jednak zdecydujemy się na parterowy.
> A co do garażu już pisałem, może nie być wcale, albo dobudowałbym go później.


Ten projekt wygląda sensowniej. W miarę tani w budowie. Według mnie jednak taniej jest budować i funkcjonalniejszy jest parterowy, jednak to nie są jakieś ogromne różnice. Budujcie taki dom który będzie się wam podobał. Najgorsze to według mnie "zarzynanie się" i budowanie domu który nie będzie spełniał Waszych oczekiwań.

----------


## Bracianka

Idź w małą parterówkę - mam dom z poddaszem - idź w parterówkę, jeśli tylko zmieści się sensownie na działce.

----------


## gatean

Dziękuję za rady.
Pierwotnie marzyliśmy o domu piętrowym, ale najbardziej nam zależy, żeby nie stanąć z nienadającym się do zamieszkania domem i brakiem pieniędzy.

Dlatego ostatecznie zdecydujemy się na parterówkę, może taką z możliwością dobudowy poddasza na wypadek, gdybyśmy kiedyś zmienili zdanie.
Na razie zadowolimy się małym domem, ważne aby był.

----------


## Elfir

Nie rozumiem tego pędu do posiadania schodów w domu. Przecież to koszmar użytkowy. 
Po to się wyprowadzacie z bloku, by znów biegać po schodach? 

Poddasze - zwykle najbardziej podoba się blokowcom a nie tym, którzy je mają  :smile:

----------


## Nurek_

> Poddasze - zwykle najbardziej podoba się blokowcom a nie tym, którzy je mają


Potwierdzam. Większość moich "wybudowanych" znajomych mówi, że gdyby się mieli budować jeszcze raz, to dom byłby mniejszy i parterowy.

----------


## sylwekr

> Potwierdzam. Większość moich "wybudowanych" znajomych mówi, że gdyby się mieli budować jeszcze raz, to dom byłby mniejszy i parterowy.


... chyba mamy tych samych znajomych.... bo moi co pobudowali domy z poddaszem to samo mówią

----------


## ACCel

Zrezygnujcie z kosztownych instalacji typu gaz, CO wodne, kominy, garażu w bryle, pompy ciepła, dofinansujcie ocieplenie i szyby. Wyeliminujcie złote klamki (drzwi wewnętrzne za 800zł?). Przeanalizujcie sami koszty różnych materiałów oraz robocizny przy nich.

*Oszacujcie realistycznie potrzeby.*

Ja twierdzę, że da się zrobić 120m2 za 120tys, czyli 2xmój domek z gankiem + ekstra 15 cm styro, do stanu deweloperskiego wliczając projekty, szambo, studnia, bez zagospodarowania działki, bez garażu.
Tylko że jest to ponad możliwości przeciętnego człowieka.

Zresztą, nawet ja następny dom będę budował przy dużej pomocy ekip zewnętrznych. Mogę podjąć wyzwanie 200k za dom "pasywny" 140m2  :big grin: 

ps. porównujcie koszt stanu deweloperskiego, jak kupujecie mieszkanie w bloczysku w Warszawie za 600k to nie ma tam pewnie nawet drzwi wewnętrznych.

----------


## cactus

Bo drzwi wewnętrzne nie są wliczane do stanu deweloperskiego. Jest elektryka (zwykle dwa gniazdka na pokój + 1 kabel na środku sufitu), tynki (zwykle konieczne gładzie), okna (często bez parapetów wewn) itd. To jest stan deweloperski w mieszkaniach.
W domach już jest pelna samowolka - widziałem ogłoszenia gdzie firmy sprzedawały domy niby w stanie deweloperskim bez zrobionych tynków, CO, części przyłączy, bez wylewek!. Po prostu mury z dachem, tynk z zewnątrz i byle jaka elektryka, woda doprowadzona tylko do licznika więc media w budynku są...

----------


## Elfir

ACCel - problem zaczyna się przy liczeniu Ep dla budynku grzanego tylko prądem, aby spełniało wymogi prawa. Zwykle trzeba w projekcie dołożyć jakoś kolektor czy PC.

Twój domek może pobudzić wyobraźnię mniej zamożnych inwestorów, ale moim zdaniem on nie jest specjalnie wygodny dla osoby dojrzałej. Antresola do której wchodzi się po drabinie to może sprawdzi się w letniaku, ale nie w codziennym życiu (prozaiczny problem złamanej nogi, co może przytrafić się nawet młodemu człowiekowi czy innej niepełnosprawności ruchowej)

----------


## Nurek_

> *Oszacujcie realistycznie potrzeby.*


Kiedy z tym jest największy problem. Nie rozumiem pędu ludzi do tego, żeby wybudować dom jak największy, za wszelką cenę. Takie dwa przykłady z mojego otoczenia.

Koleżanka żony z pracy, z mężem, nie mają dzieci, nie planują (chyba nawet nie mogą). Budują dom 150 m2, z poddaszem, z piwnicą, chyba 5 pokoje + salon, w dużej mierze na kredyt. Po co - nie rozumiem. Żeby chociaż był jakiś super ładny, to powiedziałbym, że spełniają jakieś zachcianki, marzenia, ale to zwykła stodoła, tylko że duża.

Babka u mnie w pracy. Ona, mąż i niepełnosprawna córka. Buduje dom 160m2 z poddaszem. Wiecznie płacze, że nie ma pieniędzy, a tu właśnie potrzebuje 20 tyś na tynki, 15 na wylewki itp. Opowiadała mi, że na górze, to będzie musiała sobie zrobić aneks kuchenny, bo przecież nie będzie biegać z góry na dół napić się herbaty. Ostatnio coś wspominała, że musi coś wykombinować z dofinansowaniem na windę dla córki, bo niedługo nie da rady jej nosić po schodach. Jak spytałem czemu nie budowała parterówki - a jakoś tak wyszło, poza tym tyle miejsca na poddaszu miało się marnować?

----------


## tkaczor123

Witam Wszystkich to mój pierwszy post na forum, wcześniej przez 2 lata tylko czytałem i przyswajałem wiedzę.
Czy jest możliwa budowa domu do 200 tyś tak jest możliwa pod warunkiem że posiadamy już działkę, oraz większość pracy robimy sami, dom do ok 100 m2, bez aranżacji ogrodu. Dach oczywiście dwuspadowy bez udziwnień.
Na obecnym etapie wydałem 155 tyś mam już instalacje tynki,podłogi i prawie ocieplenie.
Większość prac samemu z kumplem bratem i ojcem. Po pracy jadę na budowę i do 21 siedzę tak że nie ma mnie w domu.
Z prac które nie opłacało mi się robić to tynki wylewki i dach.
Prowadzę kosztorys nawet śrubkę czy wkręty wpisuje,
Buduje z użytkowym poddaszem wolałbym parterówkę ale miejsce nie pozwalało.

----------


## Kaizen

> Na obecnym etapie wydałem 155 tyś mam już instalacje


W tym wentylację mechaniczną z odzyskiem?
Wyposażenie kotłowni też? Jaki kocioł?

----------


## tkaczor123

Piec Thelia Condens 18 z zasobnikiem 120l .
WM nie robiłem.
Podłogówka w 75% nie mam jej w sypialni i pokojach dzieci.
Brak mi przyłącza gazowego koszt ok 3700 zł , prądu 1100 zł, i wody ok 3000 kanalizację mam już.
Sam sobie sterem żeglarzem i okrętem, nie jestem uzależniony od żadnych ekip. Budowa wystartowała w lipcu 2016r.

----------


## axel83

> Piec Thelia Condens 18 z zasobnikiem 120l .
> WM nie robiłem.
> Podłogówka w 75% nie mam jej w sypialni i pokojach dzieci.
> Brak mi przyłącza gazowego koszt ok 3700 zł , prądu 1100 zł, i wody ok 3000 kanalizację mam już.
> Sam sobie sterem żeglarzem i okrętem, nie jestem uzależniony od żadnych ekip. Budowa wystartowała w lipcu 2016r.


Czemu wybrałeś piec z modulacja od 5 kW przy 100metrowym domu? W tej samej cenie masz piece z modulacja od 1,8 kW

----------


## tkaczor123

> Czemu wybrałeś piec z modulacja od 5 kW przy 100metrowym domu? W tej samej cenie masz piece z modulacja od 1,8 kW


Żona lubi ciepło :smile:   Po prostu dużo moich znajomych ma takie piece więc bez zastanowienia kupiłem, a nie wgłębiałem się w ten temat. Będzie pracował z minimalną mocą. Prócz tego mam kominek  z DGP bo my zmarzluchy jesteśmy :smile: .

----------


## fotohobby

Minimalna bedzie 2x za duza przez większość sezomu....

----------


## Bracianka

Oj tam oj tam - takie tam szczegóły  :wink:  Ja mam 3,2 i wiem po fakcie, że też mogło być mniej.

----------


## kamil2k3

Ja też, śledzę ten wątek od początku mi wmawiano, że zaczynam budować i nie wybuduje za tyle teraz jak już zostało praktycznie tylko wykończenie wiem, że wybuduje też prowadzę dokładny kosztorys w exelu mogę nawet idostępnić jak kupuję coś od razu dopisuję w telefonie rzeczy poniżej 30 zł czasem mogłem nie dopisywać, ale wtedy robię korektę i dodaję do jakiejś pozycji przy okazji.
Stan na dziś zakupiona PC PW , zakupiony styropian na ocieplenie.
Styropian grafit swispoor lambda 0,31
I nie oszczędzam na materiałach od bloczków z ytonga po instalację z TECE czyelektryczną hagera, wszystko kupuję najlepszej jakości.

W tej cenie jest cały system alarmowy satela, instalacja wodna i podłogowa z rozdzielaczem wszystko na TECE.
Instalacja elektryczna z rozdzielnią dach z ceramiki okna z oknoplastu winegretic 3 szybowe i drzwi z kmt 82 mm brama garażowa nice automatyczna.
I gotowa już oczyszczalnia przydomowa sotralentz, wszystkie przyłącza też już mam zrobione i odebrane.
Na to wszystko wydałem bez działki 130 tyś do 200 tyś zostało mi jeszcze 70 tyś nie wiem czy się wyrobię bo nie będę oszczędzał na wykończeniu, ale gdybym brał średni standard wyrobił bym się na pewno.

Z tym, że takie budowanie nie jest dla każdego mało kto podoła takiemu wyzwaniu trzeba być naprawdę pracowitym i mieć dużo samozaparcia.
Firma robiła mi tylko wstawianie stolarki oraz posadzki, cała reszta robiłem ja z tatą on jest budowlańcem ja nie.
Rok temu miałem tylko fundament i robimy 5 tygodni następnie 5 tygodni przerwy z uwagi na system pracy taty, w czasie kiedy on ma przerwę ja robiłem zwykle instalacje czy jakieś wykończenia.

----------


## maciuspala

Ja coraz bardziej wątpię czy zamieszczę się w 200 tys.
Do tej pory mam wylany strop i już wydałem 50 tyś z dachem wyjdzie 100 tyś a dużo sobie potrafię załatwić.I materiały mam dobre ale nie z najwyższej półki.
Ja chętnie bym taki Excel przegladną z ciekawości.

----------


## kamil2k3

Nie ma sprawy proszę bardzo sporo wpisów chaotycznych bo to zwykle na szybko z tel wpisywane, ale jest tu niemal wszystko margines błędu w zaokrągleniu można nawet przyjąć ten 1000 zł choć może z 500zł brakować.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...it?usp=sharing

Tylko aby była jasność nie twierdzę, że każdy tak wybuduje wręcz przeciwnie mało komu się uda, raz, że ogrom pracy robimy samemu to jest prosty i tani w budowie projekt dla przykładu ja nie mam lanego stropu no i też mam dobre ceny w hurtowniach.

Sam nie mam celu mieścić się w 200 ile wyjdzie tyle wydam może będzie nieco więcej, ale ja kupuję z wysokiej półki jak na razie wszystko gdybym budował na tańszych materiałach jeszcze bym mógł zaoszczędzić samymi oknami (tzn całą stolarką) styropianem i instalacją (wodna elektryczna i alarmowa) mógłbym zbić z 10 tyś gdyby brać najtańsze rozwiązanie zamiast najlepszych.

----------


## marcin225

> I nie oszczędzam na materiałach od bloczków z ytonga po instalację z TECE czy elektryczną hagera, wszystko kupuję najlepszej jakości.
> .


Od kiedy to Hager jest najlepszej jakości? Jest to jakość co najwyżej średnia  :smile:

----------


## kamil2k3

Hager co najwyżej średnia ?mówisz jak by to wręcz słaby osprzęt był, no ok widocznie każdy ma swoje zdanie na temat instalacji bo z elektrykami z którymi rozmawiałem stawiali go najwyżej jeśli chodzi o instalację domową no, ale ok niech Ci będzie średnia i co sugerujesz , że dlatego zmieściłem się w takich kosztach bo mam hagera w szafie rozdzielczej a nie coś innego ?
Czy tak po prostu chciałeś napisać nie nawiązując do tematu ?

----------


## dwiecegly

Hager to taki VW wsród samochodów. Jakość przeważnie ok, zdarzają sie pojedyncze wpadki ale firma bazuje na długiej tradycji i zadowoleniu klientów.





> Na to wszystko wydałem bez działki 130 tyś do 200 tyś zostało mi jeszcze 70 tyś nie wiem czy się wyrobię bo nie będę oszczędzał na wykończeniu, ale gdybym brał średni standard wyrobił bym się na pewno.


Chłopie robisz wszystko sam z ojcem więc te twoje 200tyś to tylko koszt materiałów. Ten wątek czyta przeważnie nieuświadomiony Kowalski który marzy o domu a zielonego pojęcia nie ma o obecnych realiach w budownictwie. Cena robocizny poszybowała tak do góry ( z powodu braku siły roboczej) że jej koszt często jest już równy cenom materiałow. Kiedyś był stosunek 70% materiał / 30% robocizna. Teraz coraz czesciej jest 50/50. Przyklad - kiedys za ocieplenie domu płaciło sie 10tyś na materiał i 5tyś za robote, teraz płaci sie 12tyś za materiał, 10-12 tyś za robotę. 
Taki Kowalski zwykle  kładł w życiu w mieszkaniu kilka razy panele i raz próbował robić kafle w kibelku. Nie ma zielonego pojęcia co to znaczy wybudować dom. Będzie brał ekipy i ten twój dom za 200tyś wyjdzie go min 350 bez działki - przy założeniu że przy kopaniu fundamentów nie okaże się że woda stoi 50cm poniżej gruntu albo że przyłacza nie bedą kosztować w sumie 8tyś tylko 38. Znam takie historie i mogłbym o nich książke napisać. Za to nie znam zbyt wielu ktorym udało sie wybudować dom za 200tyś. Te kilka wyjątków to z tego forum osoby, ale na zywo tych domów i ani dowodów na te koszty nigdy nie widziałem.

----------


## miloszenko

> Hager to taki VW wsród samochodów. Jakość przeważnie ok, zdarzają sie pojedyncze wpadki ale firma bazuje na długiej tradycji i zadowoleniu klientów.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chłopie robisz wszystko sam z ojcem więc te twoje 200tyś to tylko koszt materiałów. Ten wątek czyta przeważnie nieuświadomiony Kowalski który marzy o domu a zielonego pojęcia nie ma o obecnych realiach w budownictwie. Cena robocizny poszybowała tak do góry ( z powodu braku siły roboczej) że jej koszt często jest już równy cenom materiałow. Kiedyś był stosunek 70% materiał / 30% robocizna. Teraz coraz czesciej jest 50/50. Przyklad - kiedys za ocieplenie domu płaciło sie 10tyś na materiał i 5tyś za robote, teraz płaci sie 12tyś za materiał, 10-12 tyś za robotę. 
> Taki Kowalski zwykle  kładł w życiu w mieszkaniu kilka razy panele i raz próbował robić kafle w kibelku. Nie ma zielonego pojęcia co to znaczy wybudować dom. Będzie brał ekipy i ten twój dom za 200tyś wyjdzie go min 350 bez działki - przy założeniu że przy kopaniu fundamentów nie okaże się że woda stoi 50cm poniżej gruntu albo że przyłacza nie bedą kosztować w sumie 8tyś tylko 38. Znam takie historie i mogłbym o nich książke napisać. Za to nie znam zbyt wielu ktorym udało sie wybudować dom za 200tyś. Te kilka wyjątków to z tego forum osoby, ale na zywo tych domów i ani dowodów na te koszty nigdy nie widziałem.


To odwiedź te osoby niewierny Tomaszu i przestać żyć domysłami.

----------


## Frofo007

Potwierdzam, że ceny robocizny są bardzo wysokie. Ja 30tyś to wydałem przed budową na projekt, przyłącza, geodetę itp. Także dom za 200tyś to może i wybudować można jeśli samemu się go buduje i do tego jest niedużej powierzchni.

----------


## Bracianka

Ale tu każdy podkreśla, że dom za 200 to dom mały, prosty i w bardzo dużej części sam wykonany. Nie ma się czym bulwersować - są tacy, którzy wybudują, wcale jakoś szczególnie nie oszczędzając na materiałach.

----------


## marcin225

> Hager co najwyżej średnia ?mówisz jak by to wręcz słaby osprzęt był, no ok widocznie każdy ma swoje zdanie na temat instalacji bo z elektrykami z którymi rozmawiałem stawiali go najwyżej jeśli chodzi o instalację domową no, ale ok niech Ci będzie średnia i co sugerujesz , że dlatego zmieściłem się w takich kosztach bo mam hagera w szafie rozdzielczej a nie coś innego ?
> Czy tak po prostu chciałeś napisać nie nawiązując do tematu ?


Nic nie sugeruje . Po prostu chciałem żebyś zdał sobie sprawę, że nie masz wszystkiego wykonanego z materiałów najlepszej jakości jak sam to określiłeś. Jest to jakość przyzwoita (mowa o tym hagerze) ale do najlepszej to jej sporo brakuje. Zresztą najważniejsze jest to jak jest wykonane a nie czym. Jak ktoś źle wykona instalację elektryczną to nawet najlepsze jakościowo materiały nie pomogą.  
To co elektrycy mówią też należy przyjmować z umiarem, doskonałym przykładem jest tutaj jeden z kolegów któremu kilku elektryków odradziło wykonanie uziomu fundamentowego  :smile:   Fachowiec fachowcowi nie równy.

----------


## miloszenko

> Nic nie sugeruje . Po prostu chciałem żebyś zdał sobie sprawę, że nie masz wszystkiego wykonanego z materiałów najlepszej jakości jak sam to określiłeś. Jest to jakość przyzwoita (mowa o tym hagerze) ale do najlepszej to jej sporo brakuje. Zresztą najważniejsze jest to jak jest wykonane a nie czym. Jak ktoś źle wykona instalację elektryczną to nawet najlepsze jakościowo materiały nie pomogą.  
> To co elektrycy mówią też należy przyjmować z umiarem, doskonałym przykładem jest tutaj jeden z kolegów któremu kilku elektryków odradziło wykonanie uziomu fundamentowego   Fachowiec fachowcowi nie równy.


Nie popadajmy w skrajność. Hager to mercedes w domach jednorodzinnych, większość tutaj już mocno oszczędza.

Co do samego budynku w tej cenie - wątek już bardzo stary a jednak ta kwota jest dalej osiągalna, przynajmniej za sam budynek.

Cena za stan pod klucz w granicach 2500 zł to żaden wyczyn, a samoroby schodzą do 1500 zł.

----------


## kaszpir007

> To co elektrycy mówią też należy przyjmować z umiarem, doskonałym przykładem jest tutaj jeden z kolegów któremu kilku elektryków odradziło wykonanie uziomu fundamentowego   Fachowiec fachowcowi nie równy.


Tam gdzie mieszkam (osiedle deweloperskie) domów jest kilkadziesiąt , obok inny deweloper też wyubudował kilkadziesiat domów i żaden nie posiada uziomu. Instalcja jest podłaczona (uziemnienie) bezpośrednio do uziemnienia przyłacza energetyki ...

Jakoś te kilakdzesiat (jak nie kilkaset) domów bez problemu otrzymalo pozwolenie na użytkowanie i żadncyh problemów nie ma ...
Ja też mieszkam w takim domu od 6 lat ...

Więc czy jest potrzebne ? Tutak zdania są mocno podzielone ...
Elektrycy z którymi rozmawiałem mówili że nie ...

----------


## kaszpir007

> Nie popadajmy w skrajność. Hager to mercedes w domach jednorodzinnych, większość tutaj już mocno oszczędza..


Czy mercedes to nie wiem ...

U mnie jak robił elektryk to zaproponował Hagera jako dolbrą jakość w rozsądnej cenie i mam wszystko Hagera ..

----------


## Kaizen

> Instalcja jest podłaczona (uziemnienie) bezpośrednio do uziemnienia przyłacza energetyki ...
> 
> Jakoś te kilakdzesiat (jak nie kilkaset) domów bez problemu otrzymalo pozwolenie na użytkowanie i żadncyh problemów nie ma ...
> Ja też mieszkam w takim domu od 6 lat ...


I tak było w warunkach przyłaczenia?

----------


## Tomi78__

Wielka zmora dla inwestora jest tez marketing, kup lepsze nie oszczedzaj, inwestujesz raz, to w koncu Twoj dom.... pozniej okazuje sie ile sie przeplaca za cos co nie jest ani istotne ani niezbedne, ja małymi krokami zmierzam do budowy drugiego domu, i mądrzejszy o takie doswiadczenia bede sie starał zmiescic w tych 200tys, jak wyjdzie zobaczymy  :smile:

----------


## REEM

Ja buduje dom 154m2, 3 kondygnacje- piwnica,parter, piętro, wymiary zewnętrzne budynku to 6,5m na 9,5m. Fundament tradycyjny, piwnica bloczki betonowe, ocieplenie piwnicy styropian aqua coś 10 cm, folia kubełkowa, stropy terriva, ściany ponad gruntem porotherm szlifowany łączony na klej, dach krokwiowo- jętkowy z pełnym deskowaniem i papą pokrycie dachówka piamont 140m2 dachu, okna z carpentera brugmann bluevolution 82 w tym drzwi tarasowe, Okna dachowe velux 3szt,  Drzwi wejsciowe KMT, komin systemowy hocha jakies 9m. Mniejszą część murów postawił mi murarz, tynki wewnątrz zleciłem firmie, okna i drzwi wstawili fachowcy cala reszta z dachem włącznie robiłem sam. Koszty niepełnego stanu surowego zamkniętego (brak ocieplenia elewacji i poddasza, brak otynkowanej i wykonczonej elewacji) prawie 100 tys zł. Podkreślam tylko że nie liczę kosztów narzędzi, transportu itp bo mam to za darmoche. A ponieważ pracuje także robota popołudniami i w weekendy, dużo wyrzeczeń i robie tak juz 4 sezon wiosenno-letni. Generalnie uważam że każdy może wybudować dom samemu ale wymaga to dużo poświęcania i trzeba czerpać z tego przyjemność i satysfakcje bo "na siłe" można robić może sezon ale nie 4...

----------


## kaszpir007

> narzędzi, transportu itp bo mam to za darmoche. A ponieważ pracuje także robota popołudniami i w weekendy, dużo wyrzeczeń i robie tak juz 4 sezon wiosenno-letni. Generalnie uważam że każdy może wybudować dom samemu ale wymaga to dużo poświęcania i trzeba czerpać z tego przyjemność i satysfakcje bo "na siłe" można robić może sezon ale nie 4...


Dużo rzeczy można samemu ...

Można samemu zbudować samochód , można samemu zbudować dom , można sammeu sobie leczyć zęby i wiele innych rzeczy które można samemu  :smile: 

Tyle że takich którzy robia wszystko sami , mają czas , wiedzę , doświadczenie , zdolności , niesamowite zdrowie i siłę jest mało ..

Większośc inwestorów samemu co najwyżej pomaluje ściany , zawiesi lampę a co bardziej "ambitni" nawet połozą panele ...

Większość inwestów wyszukuje wykonawców , wyszukuje materiały i siedzi nad "budżetem" i organizacja ..

A samorobów jest garstka i są oni mniejszością więc ich rady i pomysły dla wiekszości inwestorów niczym opowieści z gatunku fantastyki  :wink: 

A niestety takie wypowiedzi dla wielu przyszłych inwestorów są bardzo szkodliwe , bo czesto "zapominają" że samorob robi sam wszystko lub ma za darmo ludzi do pracy (żona , mąż , teście , znajomi)  :wink: 

Warto aby o tym przyszli inwestorzy wiedziel , aby potem nie było płaczu że komuś się "udało" a jemu nie  :wink:

----------


## tkaczor123

> A niestety takie wypowiedzi dla wielu przyszłych inwestorów są bardzo szkodliwe , bo czesto "zapominają" że samorob robi sam wszystko lub ma za darmo ludzi do pracy (żona , mąż , teście , znajomi) 
> 
> Warto aby o tym przyszli inwestorzy wiedziel , aby potem nie było płaczu że komuś się "udało" a jemu nie


Zgadzam się z Tobą, zobacz ile stoi domów w okolicy w stanie surowym/ zamkniętym na sprzedaż. Ludzie myśleli że się da pobrali kredyty i teraz mają rękę w nocniku. Jeżeli nie umiesz zrobić nic samemu ewentualnie pomalować ściany ułożyć panele to do tej kwoty możesz spokojnie doliczyć z 80 tyś za robociznę.
Kumpel buduje dom 120m i wydał już ok 275 tyś on robi ekipami(( stan surowy płacił 30 tyś, ocieplenie 7,5 tyś itd) sam zrobił instalacje elektryczna  - 4 tyś oraz kafelki - 7 tyś).Znajomy u mnie nie robi za darmo tylko za pół darmo :smile: .

----------


## REEM

> A niestety takie wypowiedzi dla wielu przyszłych inwestorów są bardzo szkodliwe , bo czesto "zapominają" że samorob robi sam wszystko lub ma za darmo ludzi do pracy (żona , mąż , teście , znajomi) 
> 
> Warto aby o tym przyszli inwestorzy wiedziel , aby potem nie było płaczu że komuś się "udało" a jemu nie


Takie, czyli jakie wypowiedzi? Nikogo do niczego nie zachęcam tylko pisze z czym się wiąże budowa samemu ponieważ mam takie doświadczenie. Budowa samemu- duże oszczędności ale życie poza pracą zawodową i tą na budowie domu praktycznie nie istnieje. Jak jest wolny dzień to i tak sie już nic nie chce. Poza tym trzeba się dobrze przygotować żeby nie zrobić fuszerki. Jak ktoś ma odrobine zdolności manualnych i wyobraźnie i chce zaoszczędzić niech wykona niektóre prace sam np. fundamenty, ściany- wynając murarza emerytowanego i z nim pomurować, ewentualnie stropy systemowe z pomocą członka rodziny poukładać. Ale z własnego doświadczenia odrazu odradzam kłaść samemu dach czy tynkować. Z perspektywy czasu uważam że te 20 tysięcy złoty nie było warte wysiłku i nerwów przy budowie np dachu.

A co do realnych kosztów w systemie zleconym to w kalkulowaniu kosztów bezpiecznie jest liczyć materiał razy 2.

----------


## Frofo007

Wiele zależy od regionu, warunków gruntowych itp. U mnie samo SSO robocizna 190m2 po podłogach wyjdzie około 80tyś  i są to średnie ceny w Szczecinie. 150km odemnie w tym samym czasie ktoś inny buduje ten sam dom i zapłacił 50tyś za robociznę. W a innym rejonie Polski 35tyś kilka lat temu. Także:

1. media daleko - może wyjść 10-20tyś więcej
2. słabe warunki gruntowe - 10-30tyś więcej
3. lokalizacja budowy w drogim mieście pod tym względem - robocizna x2.

Do tego jak nie ma jakiś materiałów na rynku to ceny potrafią bardzo rosnąć. Ponadto trzeba sporo rzeczy zrobić w domu i wokół, o których się nie myślało wcześniej, że w ogóle będą potrzebne (np. u mnie drenaż wokół domu i działki, wymiana gruntu pod kostkę (bo trzeba to zrobić porządnie gdyż szambowóz będzie wjeżdżał na posesję) i wiele innych rzeczy. Może się też zdarzyć, że wykonawca weźmie zaliczkę i się nie pojawi na budowie, że zostanie coś zrobione źle, trzeba będzie brać kogoś na poprawki itp. itd.

Napisze szczerze, że nie widzę budowy domu za 200tyś ekipami. No chyba, że 70m2 to może być możliwe przy taniej robociznie i materiałach z niższej półki.

----------


## Kaizen

Chyba już tu było. Jest w necie i na YT (można dosłownie patrzeć na ręce - fajnie by było, jakby moje ekipy kręciły takie filmy i wystawiały się na strzał i krytykę całego netu) dom za 150 tysięcy. Kwota odnosi się do kosztów materiałów na cały dom. Dom jest nieduży i pomyślany tak, żeby był tani (ale IMO całkiem dobry jakościowo).  I to jest dla mnie realne, choć są oczywiście lokalne uwarunkowania, które mogą to zmienić (czy to warunki na działce, czy lokalne ceny np. piasku czy betonu).
Trzeba jednak pamiętać, że to materiały na sam dom. Dochodzi nie tylko robocizna, ale też przyłącza, opłaty, projekty, formalności itd.

IMO można to traktować jako bęczmark.

----------


## Tomi78__

Dom za 200tys to raczej dla samorobów, wiec dlaczego nie mozna tutaj podzielic sie informacjami lub wiedza.... Ci co chca ekipami to 300-400tys raczej.

Mój nowy projekt to prosta parterówka 86m2 i to juz bedzie realne za ok 200tys  :smile:

----------


## MhUser

"bęczmark" cudowne słowo  :wave:  piękne  :smile:

----------


## waldinio

> Chyba już tu było. Jest w necie i na YT (można dosłownie patrzeć na ręce - fajnie by było, jakby moje ekipy kręciły takie filmy i wystawiały się na strzał i krytykę całego netu) dom za 150 tysięcy. Kwota odnosi się do kosztów materiałów na cały dom. Dom jest nieduży i pomyślany tak, żeby był tani (ale IMO całkiem dobry jakościowo).  I to jest dla mnie realne, choć są oczywiście lokalne uwarunkowania, które mogą to zmienić (czy to warunki na działce, czy lokalne ceny np. piasku czy betonu).
> Trzeba jednak pamiętać, że to materiały na sam dom. Dochodzi nie tylko robocizna, ale też przyłącza, opłaty, projekty, formalności itd.
> 
> IMO można to traktować jako bęczmark.


Niecały dom tylko SSO - materiały + robocizna. Za poprzedni dom u Huberta który robił na końcu dał podsumowanie. Materiały ok 60k jak dobrze pamiętam zatem 90k to robocizna

Więc okna, drzwi, tynki, wylewki, ogrzewanie etc etc czyli wykończenia co najmniej drugie tyle zatem wyjdzie na gotowo mininum 300k + zagospodarowanie działki.

150k to chwyt marketingowy i skuteczny bo chlopaki robią bardzo dobrze.

----------


## Wlade

O zbudowaniu  czegoś w cenie do 200 tyś zł jeszcze się naocznie nie spotkałem, ale ostatnio w mojej okolicy widziałem domki bliżniaki  budowane  właśnie przez małego dewelopera  ( nazwał bym go "chałupniczym') w cenie 239 tys  stan deweloperski łącznie z działką 750 m2

Fakt, że na kompletnej wsi, żeby nie powiedzieć na  "zadup..u" ale dom 110 m2 z  ogrodzoną działką, podpiętą wodą, prądem i szambem. Czyli co może jednak można zbliżyć się do tej magicznej kwoty ?

----------


## Frofo007

Wlade: to, że deweloper za tyle sprzedaje nie znaczy, że na tym zarobi (czytaj: może mieć stratę).

Działka, notariusz, projekt, adaptacja, kierbud, geodeta, przyłącza i doprowadzenie + cała budowa do stanu deweloperskiego 110m2 za 239tyś tak aby na tym jeszcze zarobić? Chyba to nie jest możliwe o ile materiały są kupowane w hurtowni a nie zwożone z niewiadomo skąd.

----------


## Wlade

Też się temu trochę dziwię. Deweloper niewielki, domów do sprzedaży ledwie kilka będzie - nie sądzę żeby jechał na stracie. Pomimo niezbyt ciekawej lokalizacji a zapewne dzięki cenie ma na nie zbyt

----------


## Kaizen

> Niecały dom tylko SSO - materiały + robocizna.


Jestem (prawie) pewien, że na którymś filmie było, że to koszt materiałów na cały dom do stanu deweloperskiego.

Jak samo SSO, to żadna rewelacja - sam o drobny tysiąc tylko przekroczyłem (jeżeli mowa o samym domu - bez przyłączy, projektu itd. - same prace budowlane + materiał SSO).

Z kolei 90K robocizna SSO? Na stronie przy kosztorysie jest stwierdzenie (IMO słuszne) że 30K zł za SSO przy założeniu, że wiązary montuje ich producent, to godziwa cena dla obydwu stron.

Ale jak tak popatrzyłem na ceny, to są jakieś dumpingowe. Np. teraz jestem na etapie elektryki. Mnie materiały kosztowały lekko ponad 5K zł (może coś zostanie, ale to ze 200-300 zł warte będzie). A to jeszcze bez rozdzielni i osprzętu (ale z WLZ i kabelkami ziemnymi do domofonu, furtki i bramy). A tam niby cała elektryka (materiał + robocizna) ma kosztować 5K zł.

----------


## kaszpir007

> O zbudowaniu  czegoś w cenie do 200 tyś zł jeszcze się naocznie nie spotkałem, ale ostatnio w mojej okolicy widziałem domki bliżniaki  budowane  właśnie przez małego dewelopera  ( nazwał bym go "chałupniczym') w cenie 239 tys  stan deweloperski łącznie z działką 750 m2
> 
> Fakt, że na kompletnej wsi, żeby nie powiedzieć na  "zadup..u" ale dom 110 m2 z  ogrodzoną działką, podpiętą wodą, prądem i szambem. Czyli co może jednak można zbliżyć się do tej magicznej kwoty ?



Obok mnie mój znajomy deweloper sprzedaje domy w stanie deweloperskim z działką 800m2 od około chyba 330tys zł.

Ale jak udaje mu się za taką cene sprzedawać i jeszcze zarabiać ?

Materiały i jeszcze raz materiały  :smile: 

Buduje domy na płycie fundamentowej., Jeśli chodzi o wymianę ziemii i jej zagęszczenie to powiedzmy delikatnie bardzo słabo.
Plyta fundamentowa tylko 20cm betonu B20 i stal z gotowych siatek fi8 15x15. Rury mimo że powinny być fi160 pomarańczowe (ziemne) to daje szare fi110.
Styropian pod płytę powinie być minimum EPS200 albo XPS a daje ESP100 ..

Sam budowałem i moja plyta była na beotnie B25 (25cm) , zbrojneie z prętów fi12 (ręcznie kręcone) , rury fi160 pomarańczowe , wymiana gruntu i zagęszczenie sporo lepsze ..
Styropian EPS200.

Już na tym etapie mają około 10tys sądzę "zysku" ...


Później ściany gazobeton , nadroproża też z gazobetonu , murłata także . Domy nie mają żadnch słupów żelbetonowych.
Nadproża i murłatę (kształtki) można w rękach połamać. Daje jakieś tam zbrojenie i sami zalewają , ale czy to bedzie trwałe  :wink: 
Na pewno szybko i tanio , bo betonu nie trzeba zamawiać ani dawać zbrojeń ...

Więżba dachowa mooocno odchudzona , taki jakieś "chałupcznicze" wiązary. Najtańsza membrana dachowa , którą nikt się nie przejmuje i nikt jej nie zabezpiecza od UV.

Ocieplenie zwykły styropian , oczywiście bez listwe przyokiennych (bo i po co). Tynk w domu maszynowy (najtańszy) 

Deweloper często stosuje najtańsze matertiały i rozwiazana aby zysk był najwiekszy ...

Nike nie przejmuje się "przerwami technologicznymi" i tym co sugeruje producent materiału. 

Ma być szybko i tanio ...

----------


## Kaizen

Deweloperzy to raz, że jadą zazwyczaj po taniości - najtańsze parametry, jakie spełnią wymogi prawne i najtańsze materiały które jeszcze hurtowo kupują taniej. No i robocizna też dosyć tania, bo kupują "hurtem".

Ale jest też kwestia marketingu i pozycjonowania produktu. To, że się chwali że "możesz mieć dom już za xxx zł" nie świadczy, że to dobra cena. Może tak wycenił domek, którego nikt nie chce - bo przy śmietniku, przepompowni ścieków czy jeszcze z jakimiś wadami. Nawet, jak na nim nie(wiele) zarobi, to pokryje mu chociaż częściowo koszty, które i tak musiał ponieść dla całego osiedla - np. przyłącze wody, kanalizacji, drogi czy zakupu dużej działki. Byle sprzedać drożej, niż koszt zbudowania samego budynku - i już ma to dla niego sens ekonomiczny.

----------


## waldinio

> Jestem (prawie) pewien, że na którymś filmie było, że to koszt materiałów na cały dom do stanu deweloperskiego.
> 
> Jak samo SSO, to żadna rewelacja - sam o drobny tysiąc tylko przekroczyłem (jeżeli mowa o samym domu - bez przyłączy, projektu itd. - same prace budowlane + materiał SSO).
> 
> Z kolei 90K robocizna SSO? Na stronie przy kosztorysie jest stwierdzenie (IMO słuszne) że 30K zł za SSO przy założeniu, że wiązary montuje ich producent, to godziwa cena dla obydwu stron.
> 
> Ale jak tak popatrzyłem na ceny, to są jakieś dumpingowe. Np. teraz jestem na etapie elektryki. Mnie materiały kosztowały lekko ponad 5K zł (może coś zostanie, ale to ze 200-300 zł warte będzie). A to jeszcze bez rozdzielni i osprzętu (ale z WLZ i kabelkami ziemnymi do domofonu, furtki i bramy). A tam niby cała elektryka (materiał + robocizna) ma kosztować 5K zł.


U Huberta wyszło 61k, w tym drugim 67k https://youtu.be/l7xqVFWBHo4?t=47s

Nie do deweloperskiego a do SSO. Przecież widać na filmie w jakim stanie zostawia dom.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Deweloperzy to raz, że jadą zazwyczaj po taniości - najtańsze parametry, jakie spełnią wymogi prawne i najtańsze materiały które jeszcze hurtowo kupują taniej. No i robocizna też dosyć tania, bo kupują "hurtem"..


Guzik prawda ...

Nie wolno stosowac rur szarych w ziemii , minimum wyjście z domu kanalizacji to fi160 (tak mówią przepisy) , styropian EPS100 pod płytą ? Ciekawy jestem skąd ceryfikat  :wink: 

Co do robocizny jest tańsza , bo brygady mają "obniżoną jakość" wykonania usługi. U mnie ten sam tynkarz co robił dla dewlopera stosował tynki Nidę a u dewelopera najtańszy dostępny (chyba Kreisel) i też zbytnio nie przejmowali się wygładzaniem ścian i równaniem , bo później i tak sobie inwestor zrobi gładzie ...
WYlewkarz., U mnie 6-7cm wylewski , włókna rozproszone , plastyfikator , dobry żwirr. U dewelopera 4-5cm wylewka , bez włókien , bez plastyfikatora , piasek ...

----------


## tkaczor123

Mnie materiały kosztowały łącznie 5 tyś same kable i rozdzielnia 2,6 tyś, reszta to kable pod WLZ i bramę, oraz gniazdka ok 1 tyś.
Więc 5 tyś to chyba bez robocizny.

----------


## ag2a

Wszystkie ceny są podane bez robocizny. Jest jasno napisane że to cena za materiały!

----------


## Kaizen

> Wszystkie ceny są podane bez robocizny. Jest jasno napisane że to cena za materiały!




Źródło

Wyraźnie jest napisane, że to razem z robocizną.

----------


## nie_zapominajka

No to wystarczy pewnie poszukać, ale jak chce się porządny dom, to oszczędzanie na materiałach i robociźnie pewnie nie wyjdzie na dobre takiej budowie.

----------


## tkaczor123

Wczoraj pękła magiczna kwota 200 tyś, brakuje mi jeszcze kuchni ok.15 tyś, no i mebelków dla syna.
Będąc wczoraj w markecie Castor..... widziałem kuchnie za 1000zł, mnie niestety metr bieżący kosztuje więcej:]
Jednak gdyby nie udziwnienia i droższe materiały zmieściłbym się w 200 tyś.
Jadę na budowę coś jeszcze w łazience porobić.
Realny termin zamieszkania to jeszcze w tym roku :smile:

----------


## adam1234567

> Wczoraj pękła magiczna kwota 200 tyś, brakuje mi jeszcze kuchni ok.15 tyś, no i mebelków dla syna.
> Będąc wczoraj w markecie Castor..... widziałem kuchnie za 1000zł, mnie niestety metr bieżący kosztuje więcej:]
> Jednak gdyby nie udziwnienia i droższe materiały zmieściłbym się w 200 tyś.
> Jadę na budowę coś jeszcze w łazience porobić.
> Realny termin zamieszkania to jeszcze w tym roku


Kolego jeśli to nie tajemnica, to jaki projekt  domu zrealizowałeś w tej cenie?. Domyślam się, że pewnie wykończeniówkę  robiłeś sam, bo inaczej chyba byś się w tej kwocie nie zmieścił. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tkaczor123

Projekt indywidualny,z użytkowym poddaszem z racji że posiadamy mała działkę, gdyby nie to to byłby parterowy.
Praktycznie całość od rozbiórki budynku który stał na działce robiłem sam z pomocą kumpla.
Żeby nie było że to kumplowi zapłaciłem za spędzony czas.
Normalnie jakbym miał zlecić sprawdzonym ekipom musiałbym dołożyć do interesu z 80 tyś.

----------


## tkaczor123

Zapomniałem dodać dom do 100m dokładnie 98m2, z racji tego że mogę odliczyć część VAT'u.
Największe oszczędności na budowie można poczynić na etapie projektu. 
Należy wybierać takie rozwiązania i technologie, które będą łatwe i szybkie w budowie.
Nie robiłem jedynie wylewek, tynków i dachu- doświadczenie samoroba
Zapłaciłem odpowiednio 1050zł,4500 zl  i 6200 za robociznę tych etapów, oszczędzając swoje siły i jakże cenny urlop.

----------


## adam1234567

> Projekt indywidualny,z użytkowym poddaszem z racji że posiadamy mała działkę, gdyby nie to to byłby parterowy.
> Praktycznie całość od rozbiórki budynku który stał na działce robiłem sam z pomocą kumpla.
> Żeby nie było że to kumplowi zapłaciłem za spędzony czas.
> Normalnie jakbym miał zlecić sprawdzonym ekipom musiałbym dołożyć do interesu z 80 tyś.


Czyli tak jak myślałem. Gratuluję siły i determinacji.

----------


## maxus79

Witam wiem ze.temat juz starszy ale widze ze jest tu duzo ludzi ktorzy juz wybudowali i sie znaja na rzeczy

Potrzebuje porady  dom okolo 140m2 jest ssz 
Chcialbym wykonczyc parter i zamieszkac a mieszkanie w bloku wynajac i dokonczyc poddasze powoli

Parter ma 61m2 pu +30m2 garaz z kotlownia na ekogroszek bedzie 100%podlogowki w calym dom. No moze nie w garazu i kotlowni czytalem ze tam duzo osob nie robi 
Nie bedzie wentylacji mechanicznej 
Na Podloge 12cm styro tyle moge dac maksymalnie
Zrobione:
-podlaczony prad taryfa g11
- instalacja elektryczna parter
-tylki na parterze 
-kanalizacja w chudym betonie czyli glowne podejscia 

Do zrobienia :
-instalacja co i woda nie bedzie gazu w domu
-piec na ekogroszek 
-100%podlogowka bez grzejnikow 10- 12 cm styropianu bez garazu i kotlowni chyba niepotrzeba tam podlogowki
-wylewki
-gladzie gipsowe na tynk cem -wapienny
-posadzki chyba kafelki w.calym domu 
-Ocieplenie poddasza aby tylko zamieszkac na parterze
-podlaczenie do kanalizacji okolo 10m
Podlaczenie do wodociagu okolo 20m

I tu moje pytanie ile moze kosztowac mniej wiecej wykonczenie tych 61m2 z aktualnego stanu do stanu aby mozna bylo zamieszkac? 

Link do rzutu z projektu
http://wyslijto.pl/plik/gneg5szkcw


Wiatrolap. 3.5m2
Przedpokoj. 4.7m2
Pokol dzienny. 19.7m2
Kuchnia. 10m2
Spizarnia. 4.5m2
Wc. 1.4m2
Lazienka. 3.6m2
Przedpokoj. 4.2m2
Korytarz. 1.4m2
Pokoj. 10.7m2

Z gory dziekuje

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

Napisz jakie masz pomieszczenia na parterze.

----------


## maxus79

Dopisalem do watku wyzej

----------


## maxus79

Nikt nic niedoradzi ?

----------


## miloszenko

> Witam wiem ze.temat juz starszy ale widze ze jest tu duzo ludzi ktorzy juz wybudowali i sie znaja na rzeczy
> 
> Potrzebuje porady  dom okolo 140m2 jest ssz 
> Chcialbym wykonczyc parter i zamieszkac a mieszkanie w bloku wynajac i dokonczyc poddasze powoli
> 
> Parter ma 61m2 pu +30m2 garaz z kotlownia na ekogroszek bedzie 100%podlogowki w calym dom. No moze nie w garazu i kotlowni czytalem ze tam duzo osob nie robi 
> Nie bedzie wentylacji mechanicznej 
> Na Podloge 12cm styro tyle moge dac maksymalnie
> Zrobione:
> ...


Znajdź firmę w okolicy co robi stan deweloperski i wyceń wszystko.

Moje uwagi: tynki cementowe i gładzie wyjdą dwa razy drożej niż gipsowe, więc po co? Widzę, że tynki już masz, to może nie wszędzie te gładzie?

Kocioł na ekogroszek to kocioł na węgiel. Kto dzisiaj pakuje się w takie coś?

Brak wentylacji mechanicznej - i co za 2 lata Twój dom nie będzie spełniał norm, trochę głupio inwestować dorobek życia w coś co od początku będzie gorsze.

----------


## maxus79

Tak mam tynki ale nie sa idealne wiec musi byc gladz jeszcze 
Kociol na wegiel bedzie tymczasowo pozniej planuje pompe ciepla

----------


## Arturo72

> Tak mam tynki ale nie sa idealne wiec musi byc gladz jeszcze 
> Kociol na wegiel bedzie tymczasowo pozniej planuje pompe ciepla


Rozumiem, że komin też będzie tymczasowy, później go rozbierzesz i sprzedasz na allegro.

----------


## kaszpir007

> Tak mam tynki ale nie sa idealne wiec musi byc gladz jeszcze 
> Kociol na wegiel bedzie tymczasowo pozniej planuje pompe ciepla


Tymczasowe rzeczy zostają na lata , bo szkoda wywalić jak się już zapłaciło.
Dodatkowo podłączenie kotła i cała kotłownia tez za darmo nie jest 

Kotłownia oparta na pompie ciepła PW będzie o kilka tysięcy droższa niż oparta na nowoczesnym kotłe na ekogroszek z podajnikiem a jak policzy się cenę kominka to wyjdzie niemalże zbliżona kwota ..

----------


## maxus79

Panowie ale.niema sensu pisac ze sa kominy i czy je bede mogl zlikwidowac czy sprzedac dom buduje metoda gospodarcza wiec kominy juz wybudowane i nic tego niezmieni 
Poprostu jesli bym mial kase to robil bym dom pasywny z wnt mechaniczna itp ale niestety kazdy buduje to na co go stac a niewidzi mi sie brac 300tys kredytu na 30 lat niechce zyc z taka swiadomoscia ze moze mi sie cos stac w przyszlosci i rodzine zostawie z kredytem wiec kazdy sam ma.prawo wyboru
SSZ z tynkami i inst elektryczna i dachowka na dachu kosztowal mmie okolo 90tys zl dom 110m2 +garaz z kotlownia 30m2 budowalem ja jako pomocnik z wynajetym murarzem i jedna osoba do pomocy przy teriwie dachowke juz zrobili fachowcy od dachowki
Chcialem porady ile moze kosztowac wykonczenie parteru 60m2 podlogowka ocieplenie poddasza itp mniejwiecej bo mysle czy wziasc maly kredyt taki maks do 40 tys na okolo 4 lata wykonczyc i sie wprowadzic a mieszkanie w bloku wynajac i splacac z wynajmu ten  kredyt
Czy za 70 tys da rade wykoncyc salon kuchnia pokoj przedpokoj  i lazienka razem 60m2 parteru 
czyli :
-zrobic podlogowke 
-posadzki czyli kafelki 
-inst wod-co
-kupic piec na ekogroszek widzialem takie z podajnikiem za 6tys zl 
-ocieplic poddasze
-wykonczyc lazienke
-zrobic gladzie na tynkach cem-wap 
-pomalowac pomieszczenia
-podlaczyc wode i kanalizacje jest jakies 10-15 m od domu wiec niedaleko
-wprawic drzwi i parapety wewnatrz
O czym jeszcze zapomnialem ?

Ktos z budujących ten etap moze cos doradzic w sprawie kosztow? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jaromkv

Nie żebym się czepiał ale to wszystko idzie policzyć. Np. są drzwi za 700 zł z ościeżnicami, a są też za 2300 zł. Ja mam ich wewnatrz 9 szt. więc policz jaka już wychodzi różnica. Sam jestem na etapie wykończeniowym i tutaj już jest kwestia swojego widzi mi się. Kafelki za 40 zl/m2 lub 140 zł m/2

U mnie 100 m2 podlogówki robota + materiał 10 600 zł, instalacja wod-kan 3800 zł

Reszta czyli styropian, wylewki, welna do ocieplenia, plytki, drzwi spokojnie policzysz sam.Ty

----------


## aga077

> Panowie ale.niema sensu pisac ze sa kominy i czy je bede mogl zlikwidowac czy sprzedac dom buduje metoda gospodarcza wiec kominy juz wybudowane i nic tego niezmieni 
> Poprostu jesli bym mial kase to robil bym dom pasywny z wnt mechaniczna itp ale niestety kazdy buduje to na co go stac a niewidzi mi sie brac 300tys kredytu na 30 lat niechce zyc z taka swiadomoscia ze moze mi sie cos stac w przyszlosci i rodzine zostawie z kredytem wiec kazdy sam ma.prawo wyboru
> SSZ z tynkami i inst elektryczna i dachowka na dachu kosztowal mmie okolo 90tys zl dom 110m2 +garaz z kotlownia 30m2 budowalem ja jako pomocnik z wynajetym murarzem i jedna osoba do pomocy przy teriwie dachowke juz zrobili fachowcy od dachowki
> Chcialem porady ile moze kosztowac wykonczenie parteru 60m2 podlogowka ocieplenie poddasza itp mniejwiecej bo mysle czy wziasc maly kredyt taki maks do 40 tys na okolo 4 lata wykonczyc i sie wprowadzic a mieszkanie w bloku wynajac i splacac z wynajmu ten  kredyt
> Czy za 70 tys da rade wykoncyc salon kuchnia pokoj przedpokoj  i lazienka razem 60m2 parteru 
> czyli :
> -zrobic podlogowke 
> -posadzki czyli kafelki 
> -inst wod-co
> ...


Nie da rady. My swoje 70m2, 5 lat temu, wykończyliśmy za 20tys; z czego mąż sam robił meble (firma pocięła wg jego widzimisię całą kuchnię, wszystkie szafy (3szt), regał do starszego syna do pokoju; szafkę pod tv do salonu, barek i szafkę do nas do sypialni i szafki nocne). Kafelki kupowaliśmy w sumie najtańsze byle by nam się podobały (w sensie mi  :wink:  ), całą wykończeniówkę robił mąż sam, no dobra ja mu torchę pomagałam  :big tongue: , gdzie płyty g-k robiliśmy sami, wszelkie gładzie też, sami malowaliśmy, sami fugowaliśmy, drzwi też mąż sam wstawiał. Kupowaliśmy to, na co było nas stać w tamtym momencie i to tej pory się trzyma  :wink:  
Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## maxus79

Dziekuje za odpowiedzi 
Jaromkv czy w cenie podlogowki materialu czyli styropian jest wliczony w tej cenie? 
bedzie 10-12cm styropianu
jest 60m2 podlogi wiec moze w 7 tys bym sie zmiescil ?
Do tego wylewka okolo 5-6cm x60m2 ile to moze kosztowac? 

Aga077 no ja nielicze mebli chodzilo mi o wykonczenie materialami ktore sie juz niewymienia meble mozna zawsze wymienic mieszkajac 
kafelki mysle za maks 50zl/m2 kupic robocizna 15zl m2 znajomy zrobi 
Malowanie to juz sam pomaluje
Welne na poddaszu zlece komus i tylko prykrecenie plytami i tam juz nic niebedzie robione teraz
O czym jeszcze zapomnialem ?

----------


## aga077

> Dziekuje za odpowiedzi 
> Jaromkv czy w cenie podlogowki materialu czyli styropian jest wliczony w tej cenie? 
> bedzie 10-12cm styropianu
> jest 60m2 podlogi wiec moze w 7 tys bym sie zmiescil ?
> Do tego wylewka okolo 5-6cm x60m2 ile to moze kosztowac? 
> 
> Aga077 no ja nielicze mebli chodzilo mi o wykonczenie materialami ktore sie juz niewymienia meble mozna zawsze wymienic mieszkajac 
> kafelki mysle za maks 50zl/m2 kupic robocizna 15zl m2 znajomy zrobi 
> Malowanie to juz sam pomaluje
> ...


Ale wełnę też sami robiliśmy, to żadna filozofia  :wink:  byleby miał Ci kto pomóc. Ja sama z mężem + mój ojciec i brat nam pomagali. Kafelki mąż sam kładł, ja fugowałam  :big tongue:  . Tam gdzie mogliśmy oszczędzić to oszczędzaliśmy, poświęcając swój czas  :wink:  , a jaka satysfakcja, do dziś została  :big tongue:   :smile:  
W nowym domu większość wykończeniówki też mamy zamiar robić sami  :smile:

----------


## maxus79

Wiem ze mozna zaoszczedzic robiac duzo rzeczy samemu ale niestety teraz praca mi na to niepozwala wiec chce niektore prace takie te wieksze jak podlogowke ,kafelkowanie ,ocieplenie poddasza,instala  c.o. gladzie zlecik komus 
A drobniejsze jak zaprawienie drzwi malowanie itp to wiadomo moge zrobic sam 
kwestia tylko ile kasy jeszcze mniejwiecej potrzeba na wykonczenie tego parteru i zdecydowac czy brac nieduzy kredyt czy jeszcze poczekac i robic z oszczednosci na bierzaco

----------


## aga077

Podłogówkę i c.o. rozumiem, ale resztę można samemu w wolnej chwili  :wink:  . Ja bym robiła na bieżąco bez kredytu  :wink:

----------


## maciuspala

Ja chciałem wybudować dom za 200 tys ale się nie udało, i dobrze bo gdybym nie miał więcej kasy to bym wybudował,do stanu deweloperskiego weszło ok 230 tys a do wykończonego domu bez ogrodu jakieś jeszcze 120 tyś.
Oczywiście na każdym etapie mógłbym oszczędzić i zejść spokojnie ponad 100 tys ale miałbym całkowicie inny dom, ogrzewany tanim piecem węglowym zamiast pompy ciepla, wentylację miałbym grawitacyjna zamiast mechanicznej a styropianu dawalbym wszędzie góra 10 cm zamiast 25 czy 35 cm. Więc tani dom to przestarzały dom i nic na to się nie poradzi.....

----------


## aga077

> Ja chciałem wybudować dom za 200 tys ale się nie udało, i dobrze bo gdybym nie miał więcej kasy to bym wybudował,do stanu deweloperskiego weszło ok 230 tys a do wykończonego domu bez ogrodu jakieś jeszcze 120 tyś.
> Oczywiście na każdym etapie mógłbym oszczędzić i zejść spokojnie ponad 100 tys ale miałbym całkowicie inny dom, ogrzewany tanim piecem węglowym zamiast pompy ciepla, wentylację miałbym grawitacyjna zamiast mechanicznej a styropianu dawalbym wszędzie góra 10 cm zamiast 25 czy 35 cm. Więc tani dom to przestarzały dom i nic na to się nie poradzi.....


No ale my nie piszemy o oszczędzaniu na materiałach wykończeniowych, czy budowlanych. Przynajmniej ja pisałam o wykończeniówce w sensie robocizny a nie materiałów a to różnica.

----------


## maxus79

Ja chce wykonczyc tak jak by polowe domu 60m2 parteru to tez roznica

----------


## peter08

obecnie taka dobra rada,ktokokwiek planuje budowe domu,remont,musi miec zapas finansowy,obliczanie "na styk" budowy domu to prosta droga do katastrofy.
Jesli ktos ma wyceny i wydaje mu sie że zrobi/dokończy inwestycje za X,niech lepiej ma przygotowane X+20/30%.Jest tyle pułapek podczas budowy,może sie pojawić mnóstwo niespodziewanych lub żle oszacowanych kosztów.Ponadto te galopujące ceny.... Robiłem tynki gipsowe Diamantem w maju zeszłego roku,cena za m2 na gotowo to 29zł,dzis liczą 34 a to zaledwie 8 msc,takich przykładów mozna mnożyc....

----------


## Sandek

kolego maxus79 !  Nie jest prosto oszacować ile co może kosztować, tym bardziej robocizna.   Ale możesz zlecić (nierzadko zapłacić)  za usługę wyceny robocizny za dany etap (np. meble do kuchni, czy kompletnie wykończona łazienka).  Ogólnie rozjazdy w cenach są masakryczne a fachowców brak, przynajmniej jeśli chodzi o wykończeniówkę.   Tak jak Ktoś pisał wyżej, tynki licz po 30zł z materiałem, podłoga ok. 30zł za cement, 55 zł za anhydryt, drzwi wewnętrzne ok. 1000zł / sztuka.  Styropian na podłogę  - jeśli sam chcesz kłaść - w pyte roboty ale jak chcesz dokładnie to tak jest. Dużo tu nie zaoszczędzisz bo fachowcy biorą ok. 1zł za mkw / jedna warstwa ale pewnie robota na sztukę, byle przykryć a Inwestor i tak się hu...a zna.   To samo ocieplenie poddasza, jak chcesz samemu kłaść czy styropian, czy wełnę - narzędzia i mnóstwo wolnego czasu.  Na same narzędzia na mojej budowie z racji tego, że dużo (jak mi się wydaje) roboty robiłem z pomocą Taty, wydałem prawie ponad 3000zł (wiertarki, wiertła, uchwyty, piły, przedłużacze, drabiny. wiadra, rękawiczki robocze, szpadle, itd  itp).   To się tak tylko mówi.    Ja akurat wszystko notuję, i... trochę żałuje.

----------


## maxus79

Kolego Sandek dziekuje za odpowiedz

Ulozenie styropianu zlece tym co beda robic podlogowke 
jaka aktualnie jest cena za podlogowke czyli rozlozenie izolacji pod styropian czyli jakas gruba folia na to styropian znowu folia ta specialna pod rurki z woda no i rurki  ? 

Tynki juz mam cem wapienne lecz niepodobaja mi sie chce gladkie czyli gladz ile za gladz biora z materialem?

Wylewki 30 zl i 55zl to juz z materialem ?
Chyba lepszy anhydratowe cos czytalem ze lepiej przewodza cieplo?

Ocieplenie Poddasza napewno welna chyba 25cm lub 30cm jesli wiesz jaka cena? to poprosze o info

----------


## Slyder

materiał na podłogówkę około 10 tys. na 160 m2 (ze styropianem). Materiał na instalacje wodną i kanalizacje około 1500 (same rurki).

----------


## grzesio1712

Ostatnio wyceniałem instalację ogrzewania podłogowego. Instalacja w systemie KAN-therm. Rura PE-Xc 16x2, płyty styropianowe z folią 20mm wraz ze wszystkimi akcesoriami niezbędnymi to wyszło 59,81 zł/m2 NETTO (ceny za materiały po maksymalnych rabatach). Bez rabatów wychodzi 118,96 zł/m2 NETTO. W tych cenach nie ma rozdzielaczy, szafek itp. Tylko to co chowa się pod posadzką.
A robocizna to jest sprawa sporna. Co fachowiec to inna cena. Jeden za 100m2 powie 1000 zł, inny 800zł, a kolejny zechce 2000 zł.

----------


## maxus79

Z waszych i wyczytanych na forum informacji zrobilem taki mniejwiecej orientacyjny kosztorys prosze o wasze
Opinie jesli cos ewidentnie zle licze to prosze pisac

A wiec:
Instalacja wodno kanaliz.       -2000zl
Instalacja c.o.    -                        3000zl
Piec ekogroszek -                       6000zl
Ogrzewanie podlogowe 10cm styro 60m2.                                       -8000zl
Wylewki 60m2.  -                        3000zl

Kafelki 60m2-  takie okolo50zlm2 za kafelki+ robocizna to15zlm2.
 +1000klej.   =                           -6000zl
Ocieplenie poddasza  welna   - 10 000zl
Lazienka wykonczenie kafelki- 5000zl
Gladz gipsowa150m2 x20zl.  -3000zl
Drzwi wewnetrzne 4 szt.      -2000zl 
Parapety wewnetrzne 5szt.  -1000zl
Malowanie 150m2 sam bede malowal-2000zl 
Gniazdka wlaczniki.         -600zl
Lampy.          -   1000zl 

To tyle ale pewnie o czyms zapomnialem  :smile:

----------


## ig0r-

> Z waszych i wyczytanych na forum informacji zrobilem taki mniejwiecej orientacyjny kosztorys prosze o wasze
> Opinie jesli cos ewidentnie zle licze to prosze pisac
> 
> A wiec:
> Instalacja wodno kanaliz.       -2000zl
> Instalacja c.o.    -                        3000zl
> Piec ekogroszek -                       6000zl
> Ogrzewanie podlogowe 10cm styro 60m2.                                       -8000zl
> Wylewki 60m2.  -                        3000zl
> ...


Nie liczył bym tak na sztywno tych kwot, do płytek pewnie będą potrzebne fugi, silikony, hydroizolacja. Nie ma tutaj wyszczególnionych rzeczy z armatury łazienkowej. 
Co do wylewek, chcesz zrobić teraz wylewki tylko na dole, a później jak już będziecie mieszkać na górze? Jak możesz zrób całość, bo to raczej brudna robota i jakoś sobie nie wyobrażam, żeby robić w zamieszkałym domu. Co do wylewek anhydrytowych podzwoń i popytaj, bo za taki metraż cena zapewne będzie kosmiczna. Jak ja byłem na etapie wylewek i się orientowałem w każdej wycenie miałem dopłatę za metraż (120 metrów 2 jest u mnie).

----------


## maciuspala

> Z waszych i wyczytanych na forum informacji zrobilem taki mniejwiecej orientacyjny kosztorys prosze o wasze
> Opinie jesli cos ewidentnie zle licze to prosze pisac
> 
> A wiec:
> Instalacja wodno kanaliz.       -2000zl   raczej 5000 zł
> Instalacja c.o.    -                        3000zl     raczej 6000 zł
> Piec ekogroszek -                       6000zl    teraz Euro 5 to raczej 10 tyś
> Ogrzewanie podlogowe 10cm styro 60m2.                                       -8000zl
> Wylewki 60m2.  -                        3000zl
> ...


Nie ma tak tanio, dodatkowo mnóstwo drobnych rzeczy wychodzi po drodzę

----------


## Elfir

piec na ekogroszek  :sad:  - mały dom grzeje się prądem, a nie węglem. 
Dla mnie te wyceny są nierealne.
Bo przykładowo - jak chcesz grzać ciepłą wodę do mycia latem? Przy 30 stopniach na dworze będziesz rozpalał piec?
A zbiornik na wodę uwzględniłeś?

----------


## Kaizen

> Instalacja wodno kanaliz.       -2000zl
> Instalacja c.o.    -                        3000zl
> [...]
> Kafelki 60m2-  takie okolo50zlm2 za kafelki+ robocizna to15zlm2.


Weź poszukaj wykonawców, zadzwoń orientacyjnie czy/kiedy/za ile.
Bo 15zł/m2 to chyba za samo fugowanie. Jak znajdziesz speca za 3x więcej przy średniej wielkości płytkach to będzie dobrze. Jak zechcesz długie, drewnopodobne to ponad 100zł/m2 licz. Do tego obsadzenie wanny, brodzika, geberit, umywalki, folia w płynie, wiercenie, szlifowanie i inne drobiazgi ekstra płatne. Tak z grubego palca jak mi spece wyceniali, to że bez fanaberii na łazienkę trzeba z 7K zł na robociznę liczyć (tak orientacyjnie - do rozliczenia wg stawki za m2 ułożenia, za szlifowanie, każdy otwór itd).. A Ty chciałbyś za tyle zrobić 60m2 materiał i robocizna?

Hydraulika (wewnątrz, przyłącze wody, szamba) materiał z robocizną kosztowały mnie 6,5K zł. Bez "kotłowni", bojlera i ogrzewania.+400zł za koparkę

Jak podłogówkę zrobisz za 80zł/m2 (materiał bez styropianu + robocizna od rozdzielaczy) to będzie tanio.

Drzwi po 500zł? Komplet z ościeżnicą?

----------


## maxus79

Pradem niebede grzal bedzie podlogowka wodna  i to juz ustalone 
Wode latem chce grzac panelami fotowoltaicznymi podobno 3kwp wystarczy do samej wody ale mysle.nad 5 kwp i instalacja oczywiscie ongird ale to juz jak zamieszkam narazie bedzie grzana woda latem praddm z sieci 

Mam dobrego fachowca pracuje z 25lat przy samych plytkach  to moj znajomy  i skasuje mnie 15 zl za m2 plytek po znajomosci oczywiscie tych na podloge. Bo to idzie w miare szybko plytki liczylem jakies za 50zl za.m2 no ok moge do salonu i  lazienki dac takie za 100zl za m2 
Chydro izolacja to chyba folia pod styropian czy to znowu taki duzy koszt?
Zbiornik na wode nieliczylem to fakt 
Choc by dodac 10 tys do tego wszystkiego to chyba by wystarczylo 
Co jeszcze niepoliczylem ?

----------


## jaromkv

> Dziekuje za odpowiedzi 
> Jaromkv czy w cenie podlogowki materialu czyli styropian jest wliczony w tej cenie? 
> bedzie 10-12cm styropianu
> jest 60m2 podlogi wiec moze w 7 tys bym sie zmiescil ?
> Do tego wylewka okolo 5-6cm x60m2 ile to moze kosztowac? 
> 
> Aga077 no ja nielicze mebli chodzilo mi o wykonczenie materialami ktore sie juz niewymienia meble mozna zawsze wymienic mieszkajac 
> kafelki mysle za maks 50zl/m2 kupic robocizna 15zl m2 znajomy zrobi 
> Malowanie to juz sam pomaluje
> ...


Nie. Styropian osobno kupowałem. Mnie za robocizne czyli ułożenie folli, styropianu, folii, ulozenie rurek, montaż skrzynek i rozdzielaczy powiedzieli 33 zł za m2. 
Z materialem bez styropianu 100 zl z groszami.

Wylewka to 33-35 zł za m2 musisz liczyć.

Drzwi za 500 zł nie kupisz. Jedne z tańszych około 440 zł + ościeżnica 200-300 zł + dolicz klamki. 

U szwagra za bardzo małą łazienkę gość wziął 4 tys. za robocizne. 

Ja pytając o wyceny na sufit podwieszany dostałem oferty od 60 -75 zł bez ocieplenia ( +10 zl ).

Ogólnie uważam, że za 70 tys. te 60 m2 spokojnie wykończysz. Widzę, że nie masz zamiaru szaleć z materiałami, a o to tutaj się wszystko rozbija.

----------


## Elfir

skoro planujesz panele FV to po co ci ten kocioł? Chyba po to by podnieść koszty budowy?

----------


## maxus79

Tez mi sie tak wlasnie wydaje ze te 70 tys powinno wystarczyc na 60 m2 bez szalenstw z materialami tak jak pisalwm w.salonie i lazience warto dac lepsze kafle 
Panele fotowoltaiczne instalacja on grid  beda do grzania wody latem w zimie jak wiadomo nie da.sie tym grzac jest malo dni slonecznych a ze zima bedze ogrzewal dom kotlem to i ciepla.woda bedzie czytalem ze do kotla na paliwo stale +podlogowke warto dac bufor ktos moze tak ma ?

----------


## Elfir

policz: kocioł, bufor, stracone pomieszczenie kotłowni, miejsce na składowanie opału, mieszacz do podłogówki, komin. 

Albo piec elektryczny do wodnej podłogówki i pomieszczenie kotłowni jako składziko-pralnio-suszarnia. I zostaje kasa, którą można uzupełniać różnicę kosztów. Za to grzanie bezobsługowe. 
Wyjedziesz  z dziećmi na ferie, to kto będzie palił? Zostawisz kocioł węglowy bez nadzoru?

----------


## maxus79

Elfir dziekuje za rady ale nie ma sensu pisac o pomieszczeniu czyli kotlowni i kominie juz wybudowane i nic tego niezmieni co innego jesli ktos jest przed budowa domu wtedy moze dokonac wyboru i niebudowac komina i kotlowni mnie sie kotlownia przyda zawsze to jakies miejsce zeby trzymac tam jakies graty 
Pradem niebede grzal niestety jest to drogie moze kiedys kupie pompe.ciepla ale to nie teraz znajomy ma kociol na eko groszek i co tydzien dosypuje i czysci piec wiec niejest to takie uciazliwe 
Ma ktos kociol na paliwo stale i bufor do tego chcialbym zapytac jak sie to sprawuje ?

----------


## Elfir

W kotłowni na węgiel nic nie będziesz trzymał z powodu pyłu węglowego. To stracona powierzchnia.
Grzanie prądem nie jest drogie jesli sensownie się buduje. Paradoksalnie przy współczesnych standardach energetycznych ciepło z węgla będziesz musiał wypuszczać z domu, aby go nie przegrzać, bo piec węglowy jest praktycznie niesterowalny w okresach przejściowych (czyli strata finansowa) .

----------


## maxus79

Grzanie pradem jest teraz drozsze od grzania weglem a jak wiadomo nasz cudowny rzad zaczyna robic cyrki z pradem i jak podniosa ceny to dopiero bedzie ciekawie

----------


## michalck81

> Grzanie pradem jest teraz drozsze od grzania weglem a jak wiadomo nasz cudowny rzad zaczyna robic cyrki z pradem i jak podniosa ceny to dopiero bedzie ciekawie


No tak, bo węgiel, gaz, olej, pellet drożeć nie będą... Tylko ja nie muszę szuflować, czyścić pieca, zrzucać i magazynować opału i go uzupełniać, i truć siebie i innych dookoła (węgiel), tylko sobie siedzę wygodnie i nic mnie nie obchodzi w zakresie ogrzewania.

----------


## Kaizen

> Grzanie pradem jest teraz drozsze od grzania weglem


CWU latem - wręcz przeciwnie. Grzejąc węglem więcej ciepła wpuszczasz w komin i na rozgrzanie kotła, niż do zasobnika. W okresach przejściowych na CO i CWU - niewiele lepiej. Dopiero w mrozy "wygra".
Pewnym rozwiązaniem jest duży bufor - ale kosztuje i zajmuje miejsce i straty postojowe rosną.

Od wielu lat cena prądu się praktycznie nie zmienia. Ba, nawet można sporo zaoszczędzić korzystając z promocji (mnie ostatnie półroczne zużycie prądu kosztowało 590,12zł za 3044kWh - łącznie z opłatami stałymi) albo z fajnej taryfy (np. najnowsza G12as gdzie droga strefa kosztuje jak G11 a w nocy w okolicach 20gr). Podwyżkami straszą od ładnych kilku miesięcy. I niby jedną z głównych przyczyn jest wzrost cen węgla, więc trochę kuriozalny to argument za węglem. Ale podwyżek dla gospodarstw domowych ciągle nie ma a rząd zarzeka się, że nie będzie.



Do tego przy grzaniu prądem masz najmniejsze dodatkowe koszty - nie trzeba dodatkowych przeglądów, serwisu, czyszczenia. A i trwałość urządzeń jest największa (jak zamontujesz zasobnik z nierdzewki i zmiękczacz, to anody nie trzeba wymieniać a awaria w perspektywie kilkudziesięciu lat dopiero staje się realna). No, może pompa obiegowa padnie - a to z kolei eliminujesz jak zainstalujesz kable zamiast rur. Więc co zaoszczędzisz na węglu, to wydasz na serwis, naprawy, przeglądy a w końcu na wymianę kotła. Nawet nie licząc zachodu na przerzucanie worków i kosztów powierzchni na przechowywanie i syfu w kotłowni.

----------


## maxus79

Grzanie pradem fajna sprawa to fakt 
Tylko trzeba miec dobrze ocieplony dom 
Ja moge dac tylko 10 max 12 cm styropianu w podloge okna mam zwykle w scianie bedzie 15 cm dach 25cm welny 
Ciekawi mnie jedna kwestia co jesli wiecej ludzi sie zdecyduje grzac pradem ciekawe czy siec energetyczna wyrobi bo kuz jakies 2 lata temu czytalem ze.byly problemy i siec niewyrabiala

----------


## noc

W obecnie budowanych domach, szczególnie niewielkich-o jakich jest właśnie mowa, gro wydatków idzie właśnie na CWU. Mocniejsze ocieplenia już niewiele wniosą w takich domach, w zakresie kosztów CO, trochę grzać trzeba. Przy np. gazie, potrzeby CO+CWU wynoszą ok. 1500-1800zł/sezon, z tego na samo CWU idzie ok. 600zł, na CO zostaje 1000-1200zł. Węglowe grzanie CWU, wcale nie jest tańsze niż gazem. Czy jest sens bawić się w węgiel, jeśli gaz na CO kosztuje niewiele ponad 1000zł/sezon? PC jest jeszcze taniej, bezpośrednio prądem drożej, zależnie od ceny będzie ok 3000zł/sezon, ale za to inwestycja w system jest tańsza.
Nie licząc już kosztów kotłowni, w której z czystym sumieniem można urządzić np. pralnię, a każdy m2 kosztuje nieco, każdy zbuduje to policzy ile.

----------


## maxus79

U mnie niebedzie gazu cwu chce grzac panelami fotowoltaicznymi chce instalacje on grid zostac prosumentem

----------


## noc

Oczywiści możesz grzać czym zechcesz, Twoja wola. Ale czy naprawdę warto tym węglem? Raczej nie.

----------


## e_gregor

Na grzanie mojego domu 106m2 do 15 stopni (tak mał obo jeszcze nie mieszkam) idzie tygodniowo od 100 do 200kWh w zależności od temperatury na zewnątrz. Wszystko w taryfie nocnej. Więc nie wiem czy to problem dla energetyki gdyby było więcej takich domów jak mój. Sąsiad kończy juz drugą paletę ekogroszku tej zimy.

A pieniądze na piec węglowy lepiej wydac na styropian  :big grin:  To najlepsza inwestycja patrząc nawzrost cen energii i paliw.

----------


## Sandek

Zapytam z czystej ciekawości do znawców Użytkowników gazu w domkach.  Napiszcie mi jakie są opłaty stałe za to, że używam gazu / że mam przyłącze (podobnie jak w przypadku prądu).  Jak wychodzi proporcja grzania CWU poza sezonem zimowym (jaki koszt to faktycznie zużycie paliwa a jaki koszt to opłaty stałe).    Czy jest to jakoś zrejonizowane ?

Dziękuję

----------


## michalck81

Google...
http://pgnig.pl/dla-domu/faktury-i-platnosci

----------


## maxus79

Witam 
Panowie tak mysle moze faktycznie zrezygnowac z tego ekogroszku wykonczyc parter domu  i narazie palic drewnem w kominku zamiast inwestowac w kociol na ekogroszek  i po jakims czasie jak bedzie przyplyw gotowki to kupic pompe ciepla tylko dylemat jaka gruntowa czy powietrzna 
W domu bedzie 100%podlogowki

Czy ktos moze podac przyblizony koszt ogrzania domu pompa ciepla 110m2+garaz30m2 ocieplony 12cm styto w podlodze ,15cm na scianie i 25cm welny dach

----------


## miloszenko

> Witam 
> Panowie tak mysle moze faktycznie zrezygnowac z tego ekogroszku wykonczyc parter domu  i narazie palic drewnem w kominku zamiast inwestowac w kociol na ekogroszek  i po jakims czasie jak bedzie przyplyw gotowki to kupic pompe ciepla tylko dylemat jaka gruntowa czy powietrzna 
> W domu bedzie 100%podlogowki
> 
> Czy ktos moze podac przyblizony koszt ogrzania domu pompa ciepla 110m2+garaz30m2 ocieplony 12cm styto w podlodze ,15cm na scianie i 25cm welny dach


Kup piec elektryczny i go podepnij. W tak małym domu rachunki będą niskie, a zawsze możesz potem pięć sprzedać i pomyśleć o PC.

----------


## Elfir

> Zapytam z czystej ciekawości do znawców Użytkowników gazu w domkach.  Napiszcie mi jakie są opłaty stałe za to, że używam gazu / że mam przyłącze (podobnie jak w przypadku prądu).  Jak wychodzi proporcja grzania CWU poza sezonem zimowym (jaki koszt to faktycznie zużycie paliwa a jaki koszt to opłaty stałe).    Czy jest to jakoś zrejonizowane ?
> 
> Dziękuję


W moim domu (prawie pasywny, dwie osoby dorosłe) instalacja gazu nie miała sensu, teraz wybralibyśmy czysty prąd.

----------


## Jackowy7

W poprzednim roku kolega postawił 124 użytkowej, dom z poddaszem za 80k SSZ. Do prac brał lokalne złote raczki, żadnych firm. Sam prawie nic nie robił. Bez działki licząc i nie robiąc kuchni za 20 tys ani płytek po 100 zł za metr spokojnie się da w 200 tys.

----------


## maxus79

Ja wlasnie podobnie budowalem ssz  i podobny koszt 140m2 z garazem a dachowke zlecilem firmie

----------


## cactus

Eh, kolega kolegi przy pomocy kolegów...
Moj kolega zaplacił prawie 80tyś za fundamenty bo teraz okazał sie nieciekawy. Także za te pieniadze ciezko stan zero czasami osiągnąc.

----------


## miloszenko

> Eh, kolega kolegi przy pomocy kolegów...
> Moj kolega zaplacił prawie 80tyś za fundamenty bo teraz okazał sie nieciekawy. Także za te pieniadze ciezko stan zero czasami osiągnąc.


Każdy bez wyjątku zanim nawet znajdzie działkę pod budowę powinien dokonać z pomocą właściwej osoby wiarygodny kosztorys budowy.

Wystarczy w miarę umiejętnie rozbić koszty materiału i robocizny bo może się okazać, ze pół roku bezpłatnego urlopu da oszczędność wielokrotnie większą niż nieosiągnięte dochody  :smile: 

Generalnie idealnym rozwiązaniem jest związać się umową przed kupnem działki aż do etapu wykończenia, wtedy mamy pewność, że środków wystarczy i że budowa szyta jest na miarę naszych możliwości, inaczej okazuje się, iż to co miało starczyć na wykończenie skończyło się przy zamówieniu okien.

Budynki o prostej architekturze do 100 m2 przy wkładzie pracy własnej można bez problemu zmieścić w 200k, ale to trzeba się do tego właściwie przygotować.

----------


## grzesio1712

Nie wiem jak w innych województwach, ale na Podlasiu, konkretnie powiat białostocki, w tamtym roku (styczeń) pytałem się o ceny robocizny za stan surowy otwarty z dachem zbijanym na miejscu (dach bez pokrycia, ale z membraną) to było 30tys zł (3 osoby). Na ta chwile ta sama ekipa bierze około 50 tys.

----------


## miloszenko

> Nie wiem jak w innych województwach, ale na Podlasiu, konkretnie powiat białostocki, w tamtym roku (styczeń) pytałem się o ceny robocizny za stan surowy otwarty z dachem zbijanym na miejscu (dach bez pokrycia, ale z membraną) to było 30tys zł (3 osoby). Na ta chwile ta sama ekipa bierze około 50 tys.


Nad tym można popracować:

- fundamenty zamienić na płytę (projekt ok. 10 zł/m2), koparka z 2 ludzi zrobi to w 4-5 dni, musi być taniej niż cena majstra,

- murowanie z betonu komórkowego największych wymiarów (bruk-bet), 3 osoby zrobią parter małego domku w 2/3 dni.

I już mamy z 15k w kieszeni.

Edit: Poprawiłem ilość murarzy. Wpisałem 2 osoby, myślałem o 3.

----------


## Kaizen

> Każdy bez wyjątku zanim nawet znajdzie działkę pod budowę powinien dokonać z pomocą właściwej osoby wiarygodny kosztorys budowy.


I taki kosztorys już w momencie sporządzenia jest nieaktualny przy obecnej dynamice rynku. Bo bazuje na cenach z poprzedniego kwartału albo i sprzed dwóch. A co dopiero za rok, jak dojdzie do instalacji.
Do tego po drodze następują zmiany - bo wiedza inwestora rośnie. Dla przykładu ja miałem wg projektu fundamenty izolowane wełną. Podobnie chudziak i to w dwóch warstwach - jedna nad chudziakiem, druga pod. Tyle, że taka wełna była nie do kupienia a jakbym znalazł, to pewnie byłaby kosmicznie droga.

----------


## miloszenko

> I taki kosztorys już w momencie sporządzenia jest nieaktualny przy obecnej dynamice rynku. Bo bazuje na cenach z poprzedniego kwartału albo i sprzed dwóch. A co dopiero za rok, jak dojdzie do instalacji.
> Do tego po drodze następują zmiany - bo wiedza inwestora rośnie. Dla przykładu ja miałem wg projektu fundamenty izolowane wełną. Podobnie chudziak i to w dwóch warstwach - jedna nad chudziakiem, druga pod. Tyle, że taka wełna była nie do kupienia a jakbym znalazł, to pewnie byłaby kosmicznie droga.


Z tego właśnie powodu zawsze zakłada się margines rzędu 15-20%. Jak zdrożeje to sobie poradzimy, jak nie to coś zostanie.

----------


## grzesio1712

Opierając się na średnich cenach kwartalnych Sekocenbudu, nie zawsze te ceny idą do góry z każdym kwartałem. 4 kwartał 2018 nawet spadł w stosunku do 3 kwartału. Wiem, można to schować głęboko do szuflady, bo rynek niestety pędzi jak głupi. Ale to w końcu padnie jak domek z kart.

----------


## cactus

wiarygodny kosztorys budowy przy pomocy tanich ekip (tylko do dużych prac) to min. 300tyś dla malutkich domkow do 100m2 do stanu deweloperskiego. I to zdala od duzych miast gdzie ceny są jeszcze wyższe. I z dala od skomplikowanych projektow, działek z duzym spadkiem, wysokim poziomem wod itp itd 
To że ktoś zrobi wiarygodny kosztorys to nie oznacza że zbuduje taniej, po prostu przekona się że podobne tematy do tego na forum to jakaś mrzonka.

----------


## Kaizen

> - murowanie z betonu komórkowego największych wymiarów (bruk-bet), 2 osoby zrobią parter małego domku w 2/3 dni.


Niezła ekipa. Mi cztery osoby robiły 10 dni ściany parteru. I było to IMO super tempo i tylko dwa słupy w tym.

A wymiary lepiej brać standardowe - żeby nie było problemu, jak zabraknie palety a akurat tego nietypowego wymiaru nie ma na okolicznych składach i praca stoi.

----------


## maciuspala

U mnie projekt na maxa prosty, 120 m2 użytkowego, 140 po podłogach, ekipa robiła za 32,5 tys, paka to 10 dni roboczych w 3 osoby ze stropem, do stanu surowego raczej tanie materiały i ledwo wyszło 140 tys ASO, nie wiem skąd macie takie ceny, chocbym sam murował, ceny materiałów mam praktycznie zakupowe hurtowni to i tak 80 tys to kwota nie osiągalna.
Z tym że sąsiad sąsiada ma fantazje i co powie że jest nie zaradny i wydał fortunę na dom?
Głupi przykład z ostatniego weekendu, gość miał zrobić przewiert pod drogą, wstępna cena przez telefon to 400 zł plus rura 100 zł plus koparka 40 minut, wyszło na końcu że zamiast robić 40 minut zeszło 5 godzin, wszyscy w nerwach tylko mnie to skrobło 1600 zł bo ich nie interesowało że u mnie ziemia zła tylko że pół dnia stracili.
Nie przewidzi się kosztów i zawsze coś wyjdzie....

----------


## Nurek_

Parterówka 116 m2, prosty projekt, dobre warunki gruntowe, wiązary, krycie membrana+blacha, budowa z BK.
Na obecną chwile stan surowy zamknięty, ocieplony 20cm styro + zaciągnięty klejem, gotowe wszystkie przyłącza, mam też kupiony styro na podłogę i elektrykę w 80%
Licznik dobił już prawie do 190 tyś (ze wszystkimi opłatami typu projekt itp + przyłącza), 160 tys. sama budowa. Ok. 40 tyś z tego to robocizna, więc nawet jakbym robił sam, to byłoby 120 tys. Ale do końca jeszcze tynki, wylewki, hydraulika, podłogówka, ogrzewanie, ocieplenie stropu, elewacja i jakieś ogarnięcie otoczenia i najdroższe:wykończeniówka - nie wiem czy uda mi się zmieścić w kolejnych 200 tysiącach. A projekt bardzo prosty i tani w realizacji, na materiale nie bardzo jest z czego urwać, jedyna ekstrawagancja to rolety za 8 tysięcy. Więc przy 200 tysiącach nie ma nawet o czym marzyć, 300 można dociągnąć stan deweloperski jak się większość rzeczy zrobi samemu.

----------


## miloszenko

> Niezła ekipa. Mi cztery osoby robiły 10 dni ściany parteru. I było to IMO super tempo i tylko dwa słupy w tym.
> 
> A wymiary lepiej brać standardowe - żeby nie było problemu, jak zabraknie palety a akurat tego nietypowego wymiaru nie ma na okolicznych składach i praca stoi.


Norma dla betonu komórkowego jest poniżej 1 m2/h i to się sprawdza bez gonienia roboty. Skoro u Ciebie 4 osoby robili to 10 dni to widocznie im na przerobie rocznym nie zależało  :big tongue:

----------


## miloszenko

> Niezła ekipa. Mi cztery osoby robiły 10 dni ściany parteru. I było to IMO super tempo i tylko dwa słupy w tym.
> 
> A wymiary lepiej brać standardowe - żeby nie było problemu, jak zabraknie palety a akurat tego nietypowego wymiaru nie ma na okolicznych składach i praca stoi.


Bloczki cięte piłą ręczną czy aligator w akcji?

Te 10 dni to razem z murowaniem ścian fundamentowych pod taras?

----------


## Domwmiodokwiqtach

> W poprzednim roku kolega postawił 124 użytkowej, dom z poddaszem za 80k SSZ. Do prac brał lokalne złote raczki, żadnych firm. Sam prawie nic nie robił. Bez działki licząc i nie robiąc kuchni za 20 tys ani płytek po 100 zł za metr spokojnie się da w 200 tys.


Bo złote rączki to za darmo robią. 
Już kiedyś to pisałem, ale dziwi mnie ten wyścig w kierunku kto zapłaci mniej za budowę. Może warto policytowac się kto zrobił lepiej ? 
Bo zara usłyszymy że umeblować można dom z wystawek, materiał  rozbiórki też się nadaje, a ocieplić nożna gazetami poddasze wkoncu celluloza.

----------


## grzesio1712

Mniej nie znaczy gorzej, a drożej nie znaczy lepiej. 80tys robocizny za SSO domu o powierzchni użytkowej 100m2 to gruba przesada.

----------


## Kaizen

> Bloczki cięte piłą ręczną czy aligator w akcji?
> 
> Te 10 dni to razem z murowaniem ścian fundamentowych pod taras?


Cięte ręcznie. A faktycznie, w tym czasie też wymurowali ścianki fundamentowe pod taras i ganek - z 8m2 łącznie.




> Norma dla betonu komórkowego jest poniżej 1 m2/h i to się sprawdza bez gonienia roboty. Skoro u Ciebie 4 osoby robili to 10 dni to widocznie im na przerobie rocznym nie zależało


Mam 240m2 ścian.

Nawet licząc pół godziny na m2 przy dwóch osobach to wychodzi 240m2*0,5h/2os/8h=7,5dnia, czyli 3x więcej, niż pisałeś. Ale nie wierzę w te pół godziny na m2 - więc dwóm osobom to ze dwa tygodnie zajmie zwłaszcza, że w międzyczasie trzeba coś jeszcze zrobić.

U mnie 240h/4osoby/8h=7 dni. Do tego dwa słupy (szalowanie i zalewanie betonem z betoniarki), murowanie komina, montaż nadproży prefabrykowanych i pewnie trochę innych drobiazgów "przy okazji"..

----------


## miloszenko

> Cięte ręcznie. A faktycznie, w tym czasie też wymurowali ścianki fundamentowe pod taras i ganek - z 8m2 łącznie.
> 
> 
> 
> Mam 240m2 ścian.
> 
> Nawet licząc pół godziny na m2 przy dwóch osobach to wychodzi 240m2*0,5h/2os/8h=7,5dnia, czyli 3x więcej, niż pisałeś. Ale nie wierzę w te pół godziny na m2 - więc dwóm osobom to ze dwa tygodnie zajmie zwłaszcza, że w międzyczasie trzeba coś jeszcze zrobić.
> 
> U mnie 240h/4osoby/8h=7 dni. Do tego dwa słupy (szalowanie i zalewanie betonem z betoniarki), murowanie komina, montaż nadproży prefabrykowanych i pewnie trochę innych drobiazgów "przy okazji"..


240 M2 ścian nośnych masz? Czy z działówkami?

Producent podaje 0,8, ale ja widzę na budowie, że można 1,5, ale trzeba mieć aligatora bezwzględnie i zgraną ekipę.

----------


## Kaizen

> 240 M2 ścian nośnych masz? Czy z działówkami?


Wszystkich. W tym czasie budowali też działowe - no, bez ostatniej warstwy, żeby do szalowania nie przeszkadzały.

----------


## miloszenko

> Wszystkich. W tym czasie budowali też działowe - no, bez ostatniej warstwy, żeby do szalowania nie przeszkadzały.


To teraz się w miarę zgadza.

----------


## stingeros

Dom 100m2 użytkowej. 85000 SSZ. 235000 na gotowo z wyposażeniem. Wprowadzam się w marcu. System pól gospodarczy. .... wszystko sie da tylko trzeba chcieć.

----------


## maysee

> Dom 100m2 użytkowej. 85000 SSZ. 235000 na gotowo z wyposażeniem. Wprowadzam się w marcu. System pól gospodarczy. .... wszystko sie da tylko trzeba chcieć.


Brawo!

----------


## Frofo007

A ja uważam, że bardzo dużo zależy od lokalizacji budowy, jakości użytych materiałów, energooszczędności budynku oraz zastosowanych rozwiązań poprawiających komfort mieszkania. Takie koszty jak beton, stal, materiał na ściany itp to wszędzie są podobne. Natomiast już membranę dachową można kupić w cenie 1x jak i 10x, komin 1x jak i 3x, tynk elewacji zewnętrznej 1x oraz 10x. Obecnie jest również wiele rozwiązań podnoszących komfort mieszkania, za które niestety trzeba zapłacić extra - rekuperacja, rolety, pompa ciepła/kocioł gazowy/kable grzewcze + fotowoltaika, cyrkulacja CWU, instalacja inteligenty dom itd.Także trudno jest się sugerować tym, że ktoś wybudował za 200tyś - bo pewnie budował kilka lat temu, większość prac zrobił sam, domek jest malutki i sporo rzeczy dostał za darmo od znajomych. Materiały najniższej jakości a o jakimkolwiek komforcie nie ma mowy. Takie są realia. Myślę, że jeszcze 10 lat temu można było próbować się budować z takimi funduszami, ale obecnie trzeba liczyć około 3tyś pod klucz za m2 przy tanich rozwiązaniach, systemem gospodarczym gdzie sporo roboty zrobimy sami. Także teoretycznie jest szansa na wybudowanie 66m2 domku za 200tyś w standardzie domu a nie altany ROD  :wink:

----------


## tkaczor123

Obecnie żeby wybudować dom 100m2 PU pasuje mieć 350 tys. Wszystko zależy od regionu, wkładu pracy własnej. Ja zmieściłem się prawie w założonym budżecie . Wszystko wyszło 235 tys. Materiały mam średniej jakości panel 60-100zl podkład pod panel 20zl, płytki 50-90zl. Średnio spała mi piec ok 800m3 gazu cwo+cw za sezon.

----------


## Frofo007

> Wszystko wyszło 235 tys. Materiały mam średniej jakości.


Jakie masz pokrycie dachu, jakie okna? Jaka membrana dachowa? Jakiej firmy kominy? Jakie drzwi? 1 czy 2 łazienki? Jakie meble w kuchni? No i najważniejsze ile tak mniej więcej w % robiłeś sam a ile firmy? Czy w tych kosztach wliczasz kierbuda, geodetę, projekt itp?

----------


## tkaczor123

> Jakie masz pokrycie dachu, jakie okna? Jaka membrana dachowa? Jakiej firmy kominy? Jakie drzwi? 1 czy 2 łazienki? Jakie meble w kuchni? No i najważniejsze ile tak mniej więcej w % robiłeś sam a ile firmy? Czy w tych kosztach wliczasz kierbuda, geodetę, projekt itp?


Wszystko jest w tym temacie. Membrana dorken vent s, komin do kominka leier, drzwi po 1000zł, okna 3 szyby wsp 0,9-1,1. 2 łazienki, meble do kuchni na zamówienie ( cena kuchni 18 tyś). Nie robiłem tynków wylewek i dachu. Wliczone mam wszystko nawet zszywki czy narzedzia po rusztowanie warszawskie. 
Projekt indywidualny, kierbud prawie za darmo Każdy m2 domu kosztuje. Chyba logiczne, że za 200 tyś nie wybudujemy domu 200 m2 z 5 lukrami i dachem kopertowym, ani też "domu marzeń", ale możemy wybudować taki dom, w którym będziemy się dobrze czuli i nikt nie będzie nam rządził...

----------


## amadi1234

Oczywiscie ze sie da. Tylko że nie bedzie on duzych rozmiarów i koszt nie pokryje wykonczenia go. Stan surowy

----------


## donvitobandito

> Oczywiscie ze sie da. Tylko że nie bedzie on duzych rozmiarów i koszt nie pokryje wykonczenia go. Stan surowy


Czyli napisałeś właśnie, że się nie da.... Co zresztą jest zgodne z prawdą. Za 300tys. też się nie da i to takiego 100m2.

----------


## miloszenko

> Czyli napisałeś właśnie, że się nie da.... Co zresztą jest zgodne z prawdą. Za 300tys. też się nie da i to takiego 100m2.


Da się da. 80 m2 za 200 000 zł i to systemem zleconym. Stan deweloperski.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Da się da. 80 m2 za 200 000 zł i to systemem zleconym. Stan deweloperski.


Czyli i tak po skończeniu na gotowo wyjdzie Ci ok. 300tys.
I to za 80 metrów, co kurczę dla dwóch osób to jest w mojej ocenie max. 
Jednak myślę, że jeżeli kiedykolwiek będę się jeszcze budował, też sprawię sobie takie cudo 60-80m2, gdzieś nad jeziorem. Tylko mówię, jak już dzieci wyjdą z domu czyli za 10-15 lat. Wszak dobry to będzie okres by od tej budowy co mam odpocząć i zebrać nowe siły do walki  :wink:

----------


## boorys

A ja to myślę o takim 35m2 na zgłoszenie, który MOŻE ogarnę sobie własnymi siłami, by mieć tani dach nad głową na emeryturze  :big grin:

----------


## zyhu

> Witam! Czy waszym zdaniem mozna wybudowac dom nie przekraczajac 200 tysiecy zl? Oczywiscie plus ziemia. Czy tanszy jest dom z uzytkowym poddaszem, czy parterowy? Pozdrawiam.



ależ oczywiście
jednakże gdyby Pan się zorientował na większy metraż można z banku dobrać kilka złociszy i nie budować 90m2 a 240m2
coż to dla Pana, jak i tak Bank sponsoruje 

dobieramy 500 tys do 200 tys w kieszeni i kredycik na 35 lat. pracujemy, płacimy i nie ma tematu

może to nie lazurowe wybrzeże ale prawie  :smile:

----------


## boorys

@Zyhu
Ale po co ten sarkazm? Nie prościej napisać, że 200K to na takie 35m2 na zgłoszenie w nowych technologiach może nie wystarczyć? 
Wtedy przestanie marzyć i zacznie się zastanawiać.

----------


## miloszenko

> Czyli i tak po skończeniu na gotowo wyjdzie Ci ok. 300tys.
> I to za 80 metrów, co kurczę dla dwóch osób to jest w mojej ocenie max. 
> Jednak myślę, że jeżeli kiedykolwiek będę się jeszcze budował, też sprawię sobie takie cudo 60-80m2, gdzieś nad jeziorem. Tylko mówię, jak już dzieci wyjdą z domu czyli za 10-15 lat. Wszak dobry to będzie okres by od tej budowy co mam odpocząć i zebrać nowe siły do walki


Mały prosty dom na płycie fundamentowej można wybudować bez dachu samemu. 2 tygodnie pracy dla 2 osób. Tu na forum stawiano domy pod 100 m2 pod klucz w granicy 200k.

----------


## eryk77

> Da się da. 80 m2 za 200 000 zł i to systemem zleconym. Stan deweloperski.


3 lata temu przeczytałem cały ten temat. Kupiłem projekt małego domku - Hugo 2 - 80m2 + garaż i kotłownia, wszystkiego jakieś 105m2. Co prawda, nie liczyłem na 200, ale góra jakieś 250. Za tydzień się wprowadzam. Ile poszło? 310 tys. Metoda gospodarcza, elektryk szwagier więc zawsze coś taniej. Bez garażu i samemu owszem, za 200 tysi możecie sobie taki dom postawić. Za 200 tysięcy i to systemem zleconym to sobie można komórkę na drewno postawić. Niech nikt w te bajki nie wierzy

----------


## donvitobandito

> 3 lata temu przeczytałem cały ten temat. Kupiłem projekt małego domku - Hugo 2 - 80m2 + garaż i kotłownia, wszystkiego jakieś 105m2. Co prawda, nie liczyłem na 200, ale góra jakieś 250. Za tydzień się wprowadzam. Ile poszło? 310 tys. Metoda gospodarcza, elektryk szwagier więc zawsze coś taniej. Bez garażu i samemu owszem, za 200 tysi możecie sobie taki dom postawić. Za 200 tysięcy i to systemem zleconym to sobie można komórkę na drewno postawić. Niech nikt w te bajki nie wierzy


No dokładnie, dlatego po co te bzdury ludzie piszą. Inna sprawa, co na swoim przykładzie mogę powiedzieć, że budując dom 230m2 bez skosów, dwa stropy, płaskie dachy, liczyłem na 600-700tys. na gotowo. Wyjdzie bez działki plus minus milion. Przeprowadzka w marcu. I fakt nic nie robiłem sam, ale robotę miałem stosunkowo tanią, poniżej wartości rynkowych. W hurtowniach brałem mocną, średnią półkę materiałów, ale tu akurat w bardzo dobrych cenach, bo wszystko od najmniejszej śrubki sam załatwiałem. Hydraulika i elektryka raczej wyższy poziom, podobnie jak izolacja, okna, rolety i inne materiały na ogólnie rozumianą konstrukcję. I można było by pewnie taki dom zrobić za te 700tys., ale to już naprawdę byłoby po taniości wszystko. Nie przyniósłby mi taki dom potem wystarczającej radości. 
A z drugiej strony gdybym brał firmy wykonawcze po cenie rynkowej lub kupował samą wysoką pułkę materiałów, to by około 1.5 mln. wyszło. Nie ma zatem co porównywać jednego domu do drugiego, jak Fiata do BMW. W czymś może i ten Fiat jest lepszy, ale to inny poziom. Nawet z zewnątrz mogą takie domy zupełnie tak samo wyglądać, a tak naprawdę być zupełnie innej klasy budynkami.

Te ceny budowy na różnych stronach, to oszustwo, mające zachęcić ludzi do kupienia projektu i wzięcia kredytu. Tu wszystkich łatwowiernych ostrzegam. Nie jesteście w stanie wybudować się za kwotę, jaką deweloper bierze za podobny budynek. Inna sprawa, że jak zostaniecie uświadomieni, nigdy od dewelopera domu nie nie kupicie.

Gdyby Kolega-już teraz  :wink:  nie miał hurtowni budowlanej to też bym poległ. Albo inaczej, zamiast 2,5 roku budowałbum się 4, a wtedy to już bym chyba zwariował  :wink:  

A tak zamiast kredytu w banku, mam do oddania tylko trochę znajomym, czyli wiadomo na koleżeńskich zasadach. Dzięki nim udało mi się kończyć temat, który 2 lata temu byłby dla mnie czystą abstrakcją. Na 100% gdybym wiedział ile wydam, nie zaczynałbym budowy. Choć pewnie kasę wtedy bym przepuścił, a tak zawsze coś zostanie.

Inna sprawa, że jak ktoś mówi, że coś sam zrobił, to też tego nie powinien liczyć jako 0zł. Choć jak czasami widzę jak ludzie sami sobie różne rzeczy robią, to rzeczywiście może być to warte wspomniane 0. Ja jak mam, nie wiem, obraz powiesić to kurna zawsze bym się w kabel wwiercił. Dlatego zarabiam na życie inaczej niż budowlanką- w mojej ocenie jedną z najtrudniejszych i słabo płatnych branż.

Co do banków i kredytów, to zawsze powtarzam, że większej mafii od nich nie ma. Ale... no właśnie co lepiej wziąć kredyt, skończyć szybko dom i potem skupić się na zarabianiu by go spłacić, czy budować się 8 lat... Zdecydowanie to pierwsze, bo raz, że życie niewiadomo kiedy się skończy, dwa, że i tak ceny wzrosną przez ten czas nie mniej niż procenty kredytu.

Nie ma takiej (chyba, że będzie wojna lub jakiś kataklizm), że ceny budowlanki spadną. Nie ma takiej opcji. Co najwyżej na chwilę się zatrzymają, by potem znowu pójść do góry. Jeżeli ktoś ma wątpliwości zapraszam na budowę, porobić akordy. Tak myślę, że trzy miechy powinno wystarczyć.

----------


## zyhu

no ale to się tu zdecydujcie, bo jam mówimy o postawieniu 4 ścian 30m 5x6m no to pewnie że się da

tylko hasło dom dla mnie to wymarzona łazienka, garderoba, ogród a nie lepianka na skraju lasu

za 200 000 zł to macie SSO

----------


## tkaczor123

> 3 lata temu przeczytałem cały ten temat. Kupiłem projekt małego domku - Hugo 2 - 80m2 + garaż i kotłownia, wszystkiego jakieś 105m2. Co prawda, nie liczyłem na 200, ale góra jakieś 250. Za tydzień się wprowadzam. Ile poszło? 310 tys. Metoda gospodarcza, elektryk szwagier więc zawsze coś taniej. Bez garażu i samemu owszem, za 200 tysi możecie sobie taki dom postawić. Za 200 tysięcy i to systemem zleconym to sobie można komórkę na drewno postawić. Niech nikt w te bajki nie wierzy


Policz sobie ile płaciłeś za poszczególne etapy SSO, ocieplenie , tynki wod-kan itp.(jeśli nic nie robiłeś sam).
Sama praca to 1/3 kosztów budowy.  To tak jak np. z instalacją PV przez firmę 20 tyś samemu zrobisz to za 13 tyś(na tych samych podzespołach).
Niech Tobie nawet zejdzie tydzień(bo robisz to pierwszy raz) to 7 tysi masz w kieszeni. Tak jest ze wszystkim.
Na elektryce zaoszczędziłeś jakieś 4 tyś.
Dom 100m2 postawisz od 350 tyś do.... robiąc metodą gospodarczą firmami.

----------

